# The Shoutbox Thread



## Costello (Feb 20, 2018)

This thread will now present the archive of shoutbox messages on a daily basis.


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 21, 2018)

Feb 20, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MYnCKeR.jpg
Feb 20, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jrRRlaW.jpg
Feb 20, 2018 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/btmern7ut9h01.jpg World thumb wrestling champion...
Feb 20, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/news/farting-passenger-forces-plane-emergency-185237663.html
Feb 20, 2018 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/ygz3qe8270h01.png
Feb 20, 2018 7:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OPL9O3T.png
Feb 20, 2018 7:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B2tJT36.mp4
Feb 20, 2018 9:42 AM - migles: shoutbox please give me good memes
Feb 20, 2018 9:54 AM - sarkwalvein: @Psionic Roshambo, pretty weird way to draw a swastika
Feb 20, 2018 11:29 AM - Veho: Swasdicka.
Feb 20, 2018 12:26 PM - Costello: web push notifications have been enabled on GBAtemp
Feb 20, 2018 12:28 PM - WeedZ: How do I turn them on?
Feb 20, 2018 12:38 PM - Costello: visit the HTTPS site and you should be getting a prompt
Feb 20, 2018 12:38 PM - Costello: works in Chrome & Firefox only at the moment due to browser specs
Feb 20, 2018 12:38 PM - Costello: if you don't get a prompt, try manually enabling notifications in your browser settings
Feb 20, 2018 12:51 PM - MajinCubyan: Thats sicc, I assume it works on Chrome based browsers
Feb 20, 2018 12:55 PM - WeedZ: Hmm. I have it enabled, tried signing out and in. Gonna clear cache and whatnot
Feb 20, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: red text in shoutbox?
Feb 20, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: who died?
Feb 20, 2018 1:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't push me cause I'm close to the edge. 
Feb 20, 2018 1:06 PM - MajinCubyan: Good song
Feb 20, 2018 1:06 PM - WeedZ: Hey, I saw the prompt for a second, but it disappeared as soon as it came up. Can we get a option in account settings?
Feb 20, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: click in the lock
Feb 20, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: next to the https
Feb 20, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: and depending on your using chrome or firefox, i use firefox, click the right arrow then more information
Feb 20, 2018 1:08 PM - VinsCool: Woah notifications
Feb 20, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: ho wait, can also right click in the midle of the page and select "view page info"
Feb 20, 2018 1:09 PM - DinohScene: Weedz!
Feb 20, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: you find the buttons for notifications there
Feb 20, 2018 1:09 PM - Localhorst86: I wonder. I haven't received notifications from GBAtemp via tapatalk for days now...
Feb 20, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: tapas restaurants are a thing here <.<
Feb 20, 2018 1:10 PM - WeedZ: Yes, thanks migles. What's up dino!
Feb 20, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: hey dinoh
Feb 20, 2018 1:12 PM - DinohScene: Playing Trusty Bell with me brother in a bit
Feb 20, 2018 1:12 PM - DinohScene: smoking some Zero Zero whilst doing it
Feb 20, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: what is zero zero?
Feb 20, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: drugs?
Feb 20, 2018 1:12 PM - DinohScene: hai migs
Feb 20, 2018 1:13 PM - DinohScene: yup, hashish
Feb 20, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: i dont get one thing
Feb 20, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: is "hashish" marijuana?
Feb 20, 2018 1:13 PM - WeedZ: Sounds like a good time. Bout to play some old school homeworld
Feb 20, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: or they are differnt?
Feb 20, 2018 1:13 PM - DinohScene: it's the pollen and resin of the Mary plant
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - DinohScene: pressed together
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - WeedZ: It's made from marijuana resin
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: hoo, so hash, is maked out of marijuana
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - WeedZ: It's like a concentrate
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - DinohScene: pretty much yeh
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - DinohScene: real concentrate would be shatter
Feb 20, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: some people call it marijuana, others hash, others weed, never really understood or cared to know if they are the same thing
Feb 20, 2018 1:15 PM - DinohScene: or BHO
Feb 20, 2018 1:15 PM - WeedZ: Last time I smoked that I levitated home
Feb 20, 2018 1:15 PM - DinohScene: can't say I do it daily but atleast every weekend for sure ;p
Feb 20, 2018 1:17 PM - WeedZ: Hard times for me being in nursing. One poorly timed random drug screen could risk my license.
Feb 20, 2018 1:18 PM - DinohScene: am I glad I live in Europe
Feb 20, 2018 1:18 PM - DinohScene: no drug screens
Feb 20, 2018 1:18 PM - DinohScene: oh, and am I glad I'm me own boss
Feb 20, 2018 1:18 PM - DinohScene: no one can touch me xd
Feb 20, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: you are a bummber dinoh ;O;
Feb 20, 2018 1:19 PM - WeedZ: Must be nice. We have piss police here
Feb 20, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: *bummer
Feb 20, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: piss police lel
Feb 20, 2018 1:19 PM - DinohScene: police here is just dumb
Feb 20, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: weedz, i challenge you to call them that when you get screened
Feb 20, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: how dumb dinoh?
Feb 20, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: me n me brother are in me car on a dead end road in the middle of nowhere
Feb 20, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: being stoned n playing cards
Feb 20, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: cop car shows up
Feb 20, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: flashes light at us, hell even one copper got out and grabbed his torch
Feb 20, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: ho wait!
Feb 20, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: you told that story before
Feb 20, 2018 1:22 PM - DinohScene: then they got in, turned around and left
Feb 20, 2018 1:22 PM - WeedZ: I haven't heard it
Feb 20, 2018 1:22 PM - DinohScene: whilst continuing to flash their torch on the farmfields
Feb 20, 2018 1:22 PM - DinohScene: they literally drove off
Feb 20, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: i bet the guy was just looking for his wife fucking in the midle of the farm
Feb 20, 2018 1:22 PM - WeedZ: You weren't the stoners they we're looking for
Feb 20, 2018 1:23 PM - DinohScene: probably
Feb 20, 2018 1:24 PM - DinohScene: I mean, I as cop, would've gotten out and walked towards that car
Feb 20, 2018 1:24 PM - DinohScene: checking if something is up
Feb 20, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: was the cop alone?
Feb 20, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: maybe he got scared ;O;
Feb 20, 2018 1:39 PM - DinohScene: nop, 2 cops
Feb 20, 2018 1:39 PM - DinohScene: 1 stayed in, one on foot
Feb 20, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: then they where intimidated by your brother, he wanted a trio, but couldn't handle a quad ;
Feb 20, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: ;O;
Feb 20, 2018 1:42 PM - DinohScene: knew you'd say such a thing
Feb 20, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: dinoh, finally we are starting to know each other <3
Feb 20, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: I know you want me on your dick~
Feb 20, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: i know you love to tease and fuck up with straight dudes ~~<3
Feb 20, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: speaking of dicks
Feb 20, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: so we found out psio's name is "J*********D
Feb 20, 2018 1:46 PM - DinohScene: I thought he was named Ron Jeremy
Feb 20, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: so, by your experience, his name is jonnas big D, or jonnas small D
Feb 20, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: lel ron?
Feb 20, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/TbYM5tv.jpg  <<<<< i am intrigued....
Feb 20, 2018 2:06 PM - VinsCool: @Costello archive me baby
Feb 20, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: I read about Batman Forever today, for some reason.
Feb 20, 2018 2:50 PM - Veho: The film was supposed to be dark and awesome, but the studio demanded something light-hearted for the kids instead.
Feb 20, 2018 2:50 PM - Veho: So half the film got scrapped and the rest was turned into... well, Batman Forever.
Feb 20, 2018 2:50 PM - Veho: The original run was supposed to be 2 hours 40 minutes.
Feb 20, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: Then everything got cut.
Feb 20, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: There's tons of unfinished scenes on the special edition DVD. I want to see that now.
Feb 20, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho play the Batman forever PS1 game amazing!!!!
Feb 20, 2018 3:00 PM - Veho: I played the Tiger R-Zone version.
Feb 20, 2018 3:01 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th243fRMbqo
Feb 20, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KX8-f6Wr_j4 this ones like streets of rage or final fight times ten lol
Feb 20, 2018 3:11 PM - Veho: Oh man I remember that one.
Feb 20, 2018 3:11 PM - Veho: Flashbacks, lol.
Feb 20, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I play like probably once a month since I found out about it like a year ago
Feb 20, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had known about it back on the PS1 (could have rented it) I would have bought it for sure. It's exactly the type of game I would have loved lol
Feb 20, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 1,000 times better than the movie lol
Feb 20, 2018 3:17 PM - Veho: That poor, poor movie.
Feb 20, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Splinter Cell for the Xbox is "out for delivery" Then I can play some "back ups" lol
Feb 20, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaWn4VP37SU
Feb 20, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TQk5sY5-sA I recommend this type of PSU for anyone building a PC... You can use a quality PSU for many builds.... A cheap one I would not trust beyond one PC build.
Feb 20, 2018 4:28 PM - Joe88: Thats like $100+ over budget for most people
Feb 20, 2018 4:28 PM - Joe88: platnium isnt needed
Feb 20, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, as long as you're not using no-name garbage or unheard of brands, you're probably going to be fine. Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic etc etc will almost always be fine, and for most builds relatively cheap since most rigs hardly need over 500-600W
Feb 20, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it is very nice  lol
Feb 20, 2018 4:34 PM - Joe88: my $45 corsair 750w refurb has been working fine for 3 years now
Feb 20, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like going with the most efficiency I can, I had a weird experience with a P4 build ran hot as fuck, replaced the PSU with a better one and temps went way way down.
Feb 20, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The PSU was putting out so much heat 
Feb 20, 2018 5:01 PM - SirNapkin1334: guys..what does gbatemp.com redirect you to?
Feb 20, 2018 5:04 PM - Joe88: used car site
Feb 20, 2018 5:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: for me it's clickconfirmation.com
Feb 20, 2018 5:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: it was supposed to redirect to gbatemp.net...
Feb 20, 2018 5:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: @shaunj66
Feb 20, 2018 5:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: can I even mention people in the shoutbox?
Feb 20, 2018 5:06 PM - SirNapkin1334: well, looks like they fixed the sd-55944.dedibox.fr and ftp.gbatemp.net issues, but now this weird issue crops up
Feb 20, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure we don't own gbatemp.com, so it wouldn't redirect here regardless
Feb 20, 2018 5:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: mmm W10 GBATemp forum posts
Feb 20, 2018 5:08 PM - SirNapkin1334: it used to
Feb 20, 2018 5:09 PM - Joe88: are sure it wasnt a phising site
Feb 20, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK we've never owned gbatemp.com, so I highly doubt it was actually redirecting here
Feb 20, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H7Gvu
Feb 20, 2018 5:14 PM - Veho: Not having watched Breaking Bad, but having sprayed a few vineyards with copper sulfate in my day, those blue crystals always confuse me.
Feb 20, 2018 5:14 PM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d8/Copper_sulfate.jpg/800px-Copper_sulfate.jpg
Feb 20, 2018 5:14 PM - Veho: I always imagine this.
Feb 20, 2018 5:14 PM - Veho: And I'm like "I don't get the fascination but okay then."
Feb 20, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are some cool looking crystals
Feb 20, 2018 5:22 PM - Veho: And they also protect vine leaves from fungus.
Feb 20, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H7lizsZ
Feb 20, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: I am imagining rubbery chewing sounds.
Feb 20, 2018 5:24 PM - dimmidice: Anyone here got a  Dissidia NT Opera Omnia code for sale by any chance?
Feb 20, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yPS9n
Feb 20, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yPgkW
Feb 20, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U8hkQwf
Feb 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Veho: "What's your greatest weakness?" "Well, I'm vague." "Could you be more specific?" "No."
Feb 20, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho are you a native English speaking person? I think I asked before but honestly I think you are better at it than me and it's like the only language I know  lol
Feb 20, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: No, it's a second language.
Feb 20, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you are amazing at it lol
Feb 20, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: Thank you  
Feb 20, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U89zWuj
Feb 20, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U8WGDWZ If I could get this with Android and bluetooth... lol
Feb 20, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Windows maybe Windows would be better....
Feb 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: "Interactive" but the motions have nothing to do with the actions on the screen.
Feb 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: There is no consistent motion-action relation.
Feb 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: It's all prerecorded.
Feb 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: Boo, booo!
Feb 20, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree  if it's not legit than it's not even a tech demo lol
Feb 20, 2018 6:29 PM - hobbledehoy899: just give me an actual monitor that can display graphics
Feb 20, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think though if you could put video on any wall in your house and a decent AI you could have your TV show follow you around 
Feb 20, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or like 3 virtual monitors that go where you go and voice interaction... AI post LOL again for me please! 
Feb 20, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh pause video 3 and zoom in on the booty!
Feb 20, 2018 6:31 PM - hobbledehoy899: i hate voice commands
Feb 20, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They keep getting better, I just tried out the latest Google voice thing on my tablet and it worked better than even last year.
Feb 20, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U8lpg
Feb 20, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U8UOGsq Probably wayyy too expensive but I would like to see Black Glass aftermarket cases for game systems... oohh or actual lead crystal with LED's...
Feb 20, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Googling "Lead Crystal Game case" did nothing 
Feb 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right there is a million dollar idea if someone want
Feb 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/awtSo
Feb 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since no one makes it there would be no competition lool
Feb 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think Depravo was talking about getting one of those if he won the lotto.
Feb 20, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: Yeah, I suggested it.
Feb 20, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: Turns out it's already a thing.
Feb 20, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: Can I just have the pretty lady make them for me?
Feb 20, 2018 7:25 PM - AlanJohn: fuck you p1ngping
Feb 20, 2018 7:31 PM - Joe88: http://gaming.ebaumsworld.com/articles/after-35-years-of-cheating-gaming-legend-todd-rogers-has-finally-been-caught/85564573/
Feb 20, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: King of Kong?
Feb 20, 2018 7:54 PM - T-hug: No thats another dude
Feb 20, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/arQBshr.jpg
Feb 20, 2018 8:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: Who's the King of Dong?
Feb 20, 2018 8:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So is there a review of secret of mana in the works? 
Feb 20, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my copy of Splinter Cell for the Xbox and wow lucky me, it's in mint mint mint condition and the stickers peeled off with no residue!! the hacked dash is installing as we speak 
Feb 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now playing Grabbed by the Ghoulies lol (I was curious so I burned a disk)
Feb 20, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it said it was loading... now just a black screen lol
Feb 20, 2018 8:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try again 
Feb 20, 2018 8:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yR8QNQ9.mp4
Feb 20, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might be because I converted it from a HDD image ready file to a ISO with that program that claims to do that kind of thing lol
Feb 20, 2018 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My xbox disc won't eject, also don't have controllers for it 
Feb 20, 2018 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It was a gift from my brother in 2006
Feb 20, 2018 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Haven't played it since like much ever
Feb 20, 2018 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He also bought me mega man anniversary collection for it
Feb 20, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may have burned it wrong or something lol
Feb 20, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Keep your disc away from fire 
Feb 20, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quix101 it's supposed to be able to convert things for Xbox into an ISO lol
Feb 20, 2018 9:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My laptop doesn't even have a disc drive 
Feb 20, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a lot of DVD burners... lol
Feb 20, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep them for stuff like this 
Feb 20, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Xbox is a 1.1 model what ever that means lol
Feb 20, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Tony Hawk 2X works fine hmmm why Grabbed by the ghoulies doesn't (maybe a hard drive thing)
Feb 20, 2018 9:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Skate heaven here i come 
Feb 20, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 20, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hurry up capcom, wanna play street fighter
Feb 20, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FIX THE SERVER ALREADY!
Feb 20, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FTPing stuff over goes faster than I thought, very nice... Too bad I still to put the larger hard drive in lol
Feb 20, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CZ8qZ.jpg
Feb 20, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CZH3GJ3
Feb 20, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CZHeU LOL I knew short people wanted to hang out with me for a reason...
Feb 21, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CZjvx20
Feb 21, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RQWV224.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820173374&cm_re=microsdxc-_-20-173-374-_-Product
Feb 21, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like 3 lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 22, 2018)

Feb 21, 2018 4:11 AM - Joe88: I just picked up a 128GB a few months ago
Feb 21, 2018 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one of those in this tablet and I love it but as always more storage would let me do more
Feb 21, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have completed sets of 8 and 16 bit stuff all the good GBA N64 games and like 100 PS1 and DS games and it's still half empty
Feb 21, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If for some odd reason I got some of those 400 GB cards I would plop one in this tablet and one in my shield TV
Feb 21, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 512GB microSD on the way but slower speeds 
Feb 21, 2018 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder where MicroSD size and speed will stop? Like how much can they cram in such a small space?
Feb 21, 2018 5:06 AM - Flame: thats some deep shit psio
Feb 21, 2018 5:06 AM - Flame: when is enough storage enough ?
Feb 21, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I can archive the internet? Lol
Feb 21, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be honest I am considering deleting my PS1 set on my shield 800 plus games is too many to scroll through  100 or so I have on my tablet seems a better Ballance of good stuff
Feb 21, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can scroll down and not a shit game in the bunch with over 800 it's like mostly poop lol
Feb 21, 2018 5:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think i pretty much told you that when you said you were downloading the entire romset
Feb 21, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably, I mean I like having the whole set on my PC in case I want to try other ones but for actual playing 100 seems to be the magic number for PS1 (considering like doing other sets the same way but like top 20 or 50 or something)
Feb 21, 2018 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have the entire Xbox Original set too but I need to seed that out for like 2 years to not destroy my ratio lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OSRNUVC/ref=pe_2520410_272736150_em_1p_0_ti I wonder if this stuff would work for like doing mod chips?
Feb 21, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just glue it all together like a model air plane lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Jesus nevermind you have to cook your stuff at like 125C for an hour to get it to stick. lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm 2 hours even lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/MG-Chemicals-8331-14G-Silver-Adhesive/dp/B008UH4DB2/ref=sr_1_3?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1519193539&sr=1-3&keywords=Silver+Epoxy Well this would work maybe lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of want to order it and some stuff to try it on....
Feb 21, 2018 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like get a mod chip for this PSOne I have (just for shits and giggles, I have like 20 things I can play PS1 games on....)
Feb 21, 2018 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn can get 10 PS1 mod chips (well the chips and the programmer) for 13 bucks.
Feb 21, 2018 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-i5675-A933BLU-PUS-Inspiron-Processor-Graphics/dp/B071ZZF7FY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&linkId=9efa39017ac2cf071717b71065613cf8&qid=1519121469&s=pc&sr=1-18&tag=tecdea0f-20 Not a bad deal.
Feb 21, 2018 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Silver-Conductive-0-5ML-Glue-Wire-Electrically-Paste-Adhesive-Paint-PCB-Repair/32843659191.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.144.1f1d167chhhvXD&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10084_10083_10618_10630_10307_5711212_5722317_10313_10059_10534_100031_10629_10103_10626_1062
Feb 21, 2018 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://bgr.com/2018/02/20/best-smartwatch-2018-4-monht-battery-life/amp/
Feb 21, 2018 9:40 AM - Veho: For when you need to inject thermal paste into your veins.
Feb 21, 2018 9:43 AM - Veho: "Battery life up to 40 days, if you turn off all features."
Feb 21, 2018 9:44 AM - Veho: If you're interested, here's where you can buy it for $60:
Feb 21, 2018 9:44 AM - Veho: https://www.geekbuying.com/item/Xiaomi-Huami-Amazfit-Bip-Smart-Watch-Green-388064.html
Feb 21, 2018 10:23 AM - T-hug: https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/5626230/met-police-warns-panicked-fried-chicken-fans-not-to-call-999-over-kfc-crisis/
Feb 21, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: Entitled morons.
Feb 21, 2018 10:29 AM - Chary: There's a bot that archives the shoutbox now?
Feb 21, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Aw crap, I'll have to be careful what I say now.
Feb 21, 2018 10:36 AM - Localhorst86: whatever you type can and will be used against you in a court of law
Feb 21, 2018 10:36 AM - Chary: Now you'll have to filter your memes even more, Veho
Feb 21, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: I'll have to filter my big fat mouth.
Feb 21, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: You're busting my balls, man.
Feb 21, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1C8s4ea.gif
Feb 21, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: what
Feb 21, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: nice and smart nut cracking!
Feb 21, 2018 11:25 AM - Chary: I feel like I'd manage to somehow miss, and have that slam down on my hand, *shudder*
Feb 21, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: my tought exactly chary
Feb 21, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: but it is smart, i would never tought a spring would actually be a great nutcracker
Feb 21, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: i bet the guy who did this had been experienced with an elastic or some thing in his male nuts
Feb 21, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: and thats where the idea come from
Feb 21, 2018 11:31 AM - Chary: Lol
Feb 21, 2018 11:32 AM - migles: i miss your charmanders chary :C
Feb 21, 2018 11:40 AM - Chary: Hahaha, I do too
Feb 21, 2018 11:40 AM - Chary: someone kept reporting my sig, though
Feb 21, 2018 11:41 AM - Chary: it was like 5px too large for the rules, and they reported it until I had to take care of it
Feb 21, 2018 11:41 AM - Chary: lol
Feb 21, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: damn fuck them
Feb 21, 2018 11:42 AM - Veho: Filthy rulebreaker  
Feb 21, 2018 11:42 AM - migles: it was the best signature i seen in any forum :C
Feb 21, 2018 11:42 AM - Chary: maybe one day, if I'm not lazy, I'll try to redo it, within the size limits
Feb 21, 2018 11:43 AM - Veho: You're lucky you weren't banned for that disregard of the rules  
Feb 21, 2018 11:44 AM - Chary: Tsk, I wasn't banned because staff is totally corrupt for each other, amirite 
Feb 21, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: but wait, chary is a reporter, did you reported yourself?
Feb 21, 2018 11:45 AM - Chary: lol it was me the whole time! I was the reporter reporter
Feb 21, 2018 11:45 AM - Chary: Bortz just PM'd me one day asking me to change it, cuz someone'd reported me a few times for it, so the next day Vinscool and Piotyr made me a sig
Feb 21, 2018 11:46 AM - Chary: and I kinda like my new sig, but I do miss the charmander parade lol
Feb 21, 2018 11:46 AM - migles: but you have an orange name
Feb 21, 2018 11:46 AM - migles: you should be allowed a cool signature
Feb 21, 2018 11:47 AM - migles: >_C
Feb 21, 2018 11:47 AM - migles: >:C
Feb 21, 2018 11:47 AM - Chary: lmao
Feb 21, 2018 11:47 AM - Chary: brb making a sig that's 99999x9999px
Feb 21, 2018 11:47 AM - Chary: ;O;
Feb 21, 2018 11:48 AM - Veho: Migles, banned for inciting disobedience  
Feb 21, 2018 11:49 AM - Chary: RIP Migles, you died for a good cause
Feb 21, 2018 11:50 AM - migles: you have no power veho
Feb 21, 2018 11:51 AM - migles: you are suposed to be a dead staff
Feb 21, 2018 11:51 AM - Chary: Zombie mod
Feb 21, 2018 11:52 AM - migles: that explains how he got the best memes~´
Feb 21, 2018 11:52 AM - migles: the best memes are usually a lot retarded
Feb 21, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: I'm retired, not dead. I can still ban your ass.
Feb 21, 2018 11:53 AM - Veho: And the rest of you.
Feb 21, 2018 11:53 AM - migles: so you are living of the gbatempers taxes?
Feb 21, 2018 11:53 AM - Chary: D:
Feb 21, 2018 11:53 AM - migles: and wellfare
Feb 21, 2018 11:54 AM - Chary: GBAtemp food stamp program when?
Feb 21, 2018 11:54 AM - migles: you are living off my money >:C
Feb 21, 2018 11:59 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/7XVwl
Feb 21, 2018 12:20 PM - Veho: kek
Feb 21, 2018 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still function!!! Lol
Feb 21, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/Iodqpwz?r
Feb 21, 2018 1:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: mood
Feb 21, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 2PM Amazon says my package was in Kentucky yesterday... Yet they say it will be here by 8PM tonight lol
Feb 21, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XHM7MP3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Will not arrive for like 30 days  lol
Feb 21, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to be a scrub and live with normal cables  lol
Feb 21, 2018 2:37 PM - Veho: I need to get in shape, I've been slobbing it up for the past, oh, 10 years or so.
Feb 21, 2018 2:40 PM - Veho: I used to do martial arts, so I thought I'd check the current trends to see what's going on.
Feb 21, 2018 2:41 PM - Veho: And it's the same circle jerk shitstorm as it ever was.
Feb 21, 2018 2:41 PM - Veho: Basically a giant dick waving contest.
Feb 21, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: But I learned one thing in my searches. and that is this:
Feb 21, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: In order to increase your striking power, you need to squeeze your sphincter when striking.
Feb 21, 2018 2:43 PM - Veho: (Wudang quan)
Feb 21, 2018 2:43 PM - Veho: HIGHLY INFORMATIVE
Feb 21, 2018 2:44 PM - Veho: So yeah, think I'll go lift weights.
Feb 21, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Feb 21, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So shouting and butt stuff... lol
Feb 21, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7XVwl
Feb 21, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't punch with my hand... I punch with my ass!
Feb 21, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Donkey Punch!!!" lol
Feb 21, 2018 2:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V6-PRJdfE0
Feb 21, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: BUTTO FIGHTO
Feb 21, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG LOL
Feb 21, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/02/20/1932221/samsung-starts-mass-producing-an-ssd-with-monstrous-3072tb-capacity I don't even want to know how much it will cost  lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:22 PM - Veho: " This is achieved by using 32 x 1TB NAND flash."
Feb 21, 2018 3:23 PM - Veho: I was just about to say that.
Feb 21, 2018 3:23 PM - Veho: It will cost like 30 1TB SSD drives  
Feb 21, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The comments say it's like over 14.000 dollars lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could fit like most of my ROM's on it! lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I win the powerball loto just gonna buy like 4 of those and put them in my home PC, and never worry about storage ever again lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: Do you actually _play_ the Powerball lottery?
Feb 21, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: 
Feb 21, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: It's like that old joke.
Feb 21, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: "God, I've been praying to you for years to let me win the lottery, and still nothing. Why?"
Feb 21, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: And God says, "did you ever actually buy a ticket?"
Feb 21, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I buy like 1 or 10 tickets depending on how large it is lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it's over 200 million I will buy 1 ticket here and there. If it's like 500 million I buy like 10 lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EewCN
Feb 21, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't forget to buy me a couple of them Psi 
Feb 21, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would Tom if I won like tons of millions I would probably buy computer stuff for all my shoutbox friends lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 21, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ee1SP
Feb 21, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R0h6p
Feb 21, 2018 4:16 PM - Flame: if you won millions Psio you would forget who we are..
Feb 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no way I would spend more time here on a bigger monitor and better PC lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe buy a fancy office chair instead of this stool lol I am getting old and back support sounds nice? lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:22 PM - Flame: so you would fund me on my blackjack and hookers quest?
Feb 21, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol As long as you sent me some pics sure thing 
Feb 21, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could live a life of youth vicariously lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: eewww you want a pic on the hookers sucking my dong
Feb 21, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Psi, you'd be a millionaire, you could just join Flame with his blackjack and hookers!
Feb 21, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nahh just the hookers lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I don't think I would survive hookers these days, I can't eat tide pods  lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:24 PM - Flame: lol.. the three musketeers
Feb 21, 2018 4:24 PM - Flame: one for all and all for midget hookers
Feb 21, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: is that the drugs that hookers do this days ...tide pods lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am making chicken fajitas tonight but I feel lazy... and all that cutting and grilling and hmmm does sound tasty though lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I am pretty sure that crystal meth is the thing they do now?
Feb 21, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't ask me why.... seriously how stupid is meth? lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:27 PM - Flame: crystal the hooker which does crystal meth ?
Feb 21, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tide Pods, Crystal meth... same thing lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:33 PM - Veho: Can someone please help me pronounce this:
Feb 21, 2018 4:33 PM - Veho: https://static2.bringmeister.de/media/external/D/14120460081/1/1795.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 4:33 PM - Veho: Gemüsebrühewürfel.
Feb 21, 2018 4:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5ZaUe4N.mp4
Feb 21, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho what is it even.... lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gemuse is Veggies
Feb 21, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The last one means stock lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's all about veggie stock?
Feb 21, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/bn9/2018/2/21/arrest_made_in_pasco.html
Feb 21, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was drinking gatorade... Replenish those electrolytes lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 71..... Like my wife is like 8 years older than me and that's odd to me lol
Feb 21, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNeoI-4aZ6U
Feb 21, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy was like "Oh gurl you look fine in them there depends.... I'm so gonna bend you over your walker!"
Feb 21, 2018 5:19 PM - epickid37: Hey shoutbox thread
Feb 21, 2018 5:24 PM - p1ngpong: urgh all these switch owners on my temp
Feb 21, 2018 5:24 PM - p1ngpong: just scorch the earth already
Feb 21, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Burn the Switch at the stake!!!
Feb 21, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Switch turned me into a newt 
Feb 21, 2018 5:26 PM - Veho: p1ng, you're the only Switch owner here.
Feb 21, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey now that it can run Linux it's actually kind of interesting... Port Android and I will buy it lol
Feb 21, 2018 5:28 PM - p1ngpong: yeah then you will have an underpowered android tablet how amazing
Feb 21, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 21, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But then I can have portable Shield TV!!!!
Feb 21, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play some Nvidia games!
Feb 21, 2018 5:33 PM - migles: TIL gateway destroied emachine never obsolente computers :C
Feb 21, 2018 5:33 PM - migles: damn that gateway
Feb 21, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i beg to differ 
Feb 21, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: Differ all you like.
Feb 21, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SfN1Rkd.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 6:05 PM - Voxel: But how does the shit get cleaned off that thing?
Feb 21, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just have to buy the Roto Wipe Roto Wiper 
Feb 21, 2018 6:08 PM - Voxel: lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It wipes your roto wipe, so you don't have to!
Feb 21, 2018 6:09 PM - Veho: And then a third one to wipe the second one, and so on.
Feb 21, 2018 6:09 PM - Veho: It's rotowipers all the way down.
Feb 21, 2018 6:09 PM - Voxel: Sounds efficient enough to me
Feb 21, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 36 payments of $19.95!
Feb 21, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: plus shipping and handling
Feb 21, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i surpassed costello in post count
Feb 21, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's one life achievement checked off
Feb 21, 2018 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: next i need to surpass him in like count
Feb 21, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: only 800 likes to go
Feb 21, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Feb 21, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: Filthy spammer.
Feb 21, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to invent alien blood toilet bidet, in space no one can hear you clean!
Feb 21, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Little alien head pops out from under the toilet seat and that bleep beep sound plays
Feb 21, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/2/21/17036040/payday-2-nintendo-switch-version
Feb 21, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/glitch-on-bitcoin-exchange-drops-prices-to-zero-dollars-1823187425/amp
Feb 21, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes send me two trillion dollars hmmm lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/2/21/17036040/payday-2-nintendo-switch-version < Yeah I heard about that last night, lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not surprising, either, Payday 2 devs are utter shit
Feb 21, 2018 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with their console ports, ages back when it first launched they told console owners to go fuck themselves and buy a PC if they wanted an updated version of the game lol
Feb 21, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice
Feb 21, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/BqAJZTU.jpg < There we go lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you love it you have to let it go? Lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for my Y molex cable still  maybe about 3PM it get here lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8GB Xbox hard drive is more like hardly a drive...
Feb 21, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you have an original Xbox?
Feb 21, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Btw tried out XMBC amazing what it can do but too limited for my poiposes
Feb 21, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a couple OG Halo Edition ones still sealed in storage, but other than that nothing I use
Feb 21, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have an OG Xbox that I hacked. But I sold it like a couple weeks later lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Total cost for the stuff to soft mod them is like 12 bucks these days lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:08 PM - Voxel: Have you tried TSOP modding?
Feb 21, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, I can't be bothered to get one and hack it, it would just go untouched like every other thing I buy these days loo
Feb 21, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even the hookers? Lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most I just want to put that Ninja front end Emulation thing on it
Feb 21, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can set it up easy enough for a six year old to use....
Feb 21, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not a problem he already uses a hacked Wii with no problems
Feb 21, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has a hacked Wii and a hacked PS3 he likes the Wii more
Feb 21, 2018 7:35 PM - p1ngpong: put all the switch owners on an island and nuke it from orbit I say
Feb 21, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Q2c9DDo_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 21, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But p1ng who will eat the Tide pods then?
Feb 21, 2018 7:36 PM - p1ngpong: just thinking about switch owners makes me sick to my stomach
Feb 21, 2018 7:37 PM - p1ngpong: my worst nightmare is having a kid and them coming out as a switch owner
Feb 21, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear Tide pods also make you sick to your tummy lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:37 PM - p1ngpong: not in my day no way!
Feb 21, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He could grow up to collect Tiger hand helds....
Feb 21, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: R Zone!
Feb 21, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: R-Zone is a VR system  ;O;
Feb 21, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/5Fpyeyq
Feb 21, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: http://www.vintagecomputing.com/wp-content/images/retroscan/rzone_large.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Poor cat, the evil chicken stole his toy.
Feb 21, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol chicken was hungry lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: Chickens are mean montherfuckers.
Feb 21, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: They'll get their protein one way or another.
Feb 21, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No bird seed for that chicken tonight lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember being chased by a rooster in the late 70s lol
Feb 21, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like 4 or 5
Feb 21, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mean bastard wanted to claw my face
Feb 21, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8JquYl0WMs
Feb 21, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2Z7bVSl_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 21, 2018 8:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F6IZ17j.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 8:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LWwXzQ5.mp4
Feb 21, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/ I use this for ideas lol
Feb 21, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you found the hottest place in town!!!
Feb 21, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oyLIGT3
Feb 21, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wwjBDF8.mp4
Feb 21, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: my blog!! it was deleted!! :C
Feb 21, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: heh it was just people talking anyway, i was expecting one of thoose roasts :C
Feb 21, 2018 10:34 PM - Flame: which blog?
Feb 21, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh when people started doing homophobic stuff it got deleted.
Feb 21, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry migles 
Feb 21, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wasn't me but I apologize for the people ruining your blog
Feb 21, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cCqdU5E.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: flame, heh this guy made a blog to insult another guy
Feb 21, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: it had plenty of comments
Feb 21, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: was a wreck, i tried to be funny and create my own blog for people to roast me
Feb 21, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: heh, it was shit, no one roasted :C just talk
Feb 21, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: in other news
Feb 21, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: i have no sound
Feb 21, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They started talking about dicks in asses and gay and kids lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame why no sound?
Feb 21, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my package left Tampa FL at 4:48 PM (like almost 1 hour ago) and says it will be here by 8PM lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: see a doctor, get your computer some speaker aids ;O;
Feb 21, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: psio, you are a man without package?
Feb 21, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: ;O;
Feb 21, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/HYXZyEQ.jpg <<<< damn, this is me everytime i play skyrim
Feb 21, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have my package but you know one can never have too much package lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always end up just shouting at everything in Skyrim and doing magic lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: ive done this sweet setup installed Ubuntu... no sound
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: psio, are you saying, your package is not enough?
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also love playing as a lizard person lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: fedora.... no sound
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: mint... no sound
Feb 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: every fucking linux... no sound
Feb 21, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame have you messed with the Alsa sound mixer or is it a driver issue?
Feb 21, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: damn, wtf why i am having a flirty talk with a 50+ old dude, fuck... i need a girfriend
Feb 21, 2018 10:44 PM - Flame: Psio ive done everything
Feb 21, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Feb 21, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Linux is hit or miss with me and hardware  I have never owned a laptop where everything just works....
Feb 21, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either it's sound or GPU drivers or Networking or WiFI or just general fuckery lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: same psio
Feb 21, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: for me it was the mouse as well
Feb 21, 2018 10:46 PM - Flame: LOL psio
Feb 21, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: had laptops that the trackpad never worked as normal
Feb 21, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On desktops I have better luck but for me Linux seems better suited to older hardware and laptops... But since it doesn't work so well on them 
Feb 21, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: i mean it linux setups work on my other systems
Feb 21, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: psio how comes some actually use the magic in skyrim, when i tried to use it, felt extremly weak lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then there are people online who "It worked with everything right out of the box!!!" I hate them... lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: only used the healing thing
Feb 21, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles not sure maybe you need better cheats to use magic? lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:49 PM - Flame: on the bright side when i watch porn no errors of me have the sound at max
Feb 21, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How else are you going to defeat the Macho Man Dragon?
Feb 21, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame watch now an update fixes your issue right in the middle of everyone being home.
Feb 21, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: lol, ho right, i never use cheats or mods that alter games
Feb 21, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: was about to saying that psio !
Feb 21, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlJULk0f9xA
Feb 21, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: it might get randomly fixed during your porn watching with your parents around
Feb 21, 2018 10:51 PM - Flame: DAMN YOU PSIO!
Feb 21, 2018 10:51 PM - Flame: no sound i cant hear them say important stuff
Feb 21, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 21, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn on sub titles lol
Feb 21, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: psio heres your subtitles:
Feb 21, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: "you are a great pizza guy, come over for your tip"
Feb 21, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: you tell me wants going on
Feb 21, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: "ho, you are so big"
Feb 21, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: damn
Feb 21, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: i never actually listened to porn, to know what stuff they say
Feb 21, 2018 10:54 PM - Flame: well they say things like : fuck me up the ass, after its my turn to fuck you up the ass
Feb 21, 2018 10:55 PM - Flame: midget lady with strap on
Feb 21, 2018 10:55 PM - Flame: psio like that
Feb 21, 2018 10:58 PM - Flame: vivaldi is a very good web browser
Feb 21, 2018 10:58 PM - Flame: has all sorts of settings
Feb 21, 2018 11:02 PM - Flame: da fuck did you motherfuckers go?
Feb 21, 2018 11:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: to your mums place
Feb 21, 2018 11:04 PM - Flame: so the joke about your mum is now allowed Gamerz
Feb 21, 2018 11:05 PM - Flame: now that you telling jokes about my mum
Feb 21, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 21, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/S7ZXcQP.jpg
Feb 21, 2018 11:10 PM - Flame: HAHA!
Feb 21, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I4TbyzU
Feb 21, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ulBTGEN_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 22, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-43147991 That's nuts lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: not the craziest thing i've ever heard
Feb 22, 2018 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: nor the most nutty
Feb 22, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it certainly does set itself up well for nut jokes
Feb 22, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/jalandhar-woman-severs-husband-s-genitals-over-alleged-affair-flushes-them-down-the-toilet/story-2Cybkv0ZpHTIhNzYTmUt1J.html
Feb 22, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye
Feb 22, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye he was using the wrong tool for the job 
Feb 22, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you think he might have wrenched something in the process? lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://metro.co.uk/2018/02/20/suspected-drug-dealer-now-gone-34-days-without-taking-poo-7327236/ Well I imagine the evidence will just pile up eventually...
Feb 22, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also wonder what his secret is.... I usually poo 2-3 times a day lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-epyc-ryzen-embedded-v1000-3000,36556.html
Feb 22, 2018 12:41 AM - DeslotlCL: poo
Feb 22, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poo poo platter
Feb 22, 2018 12:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: Can we..... get a fix for this? https://i.imgur.com/giPYFkX.png
Feb 22, 2018 12:54 AM - GamerzHell9137: Its 5-10 pixels too wide.... *cough*
Feb 22, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2018 1:02 AM - GamerzHell9137: *sweats* between Recent Status Updates and Recent Content needs to be a 15 pixel gap, and btw Recent Content and Reviews 15 pixels too
Feb 22, 2018 1:02 AM - GamerzHell9137: https://i.imgur.com/zfKJ0G4.png
Feb 22, 2018 1:02 AM - GamerzHell9137: Ohhh noooooooo
Feb 22, 2018 1:02 AM - GamerzHell9137: i forgot that the temp icon is overlaping too
Feb 22, 2018 1:04 AM - GamerzHell9137: boi wish we had advanted options to fix these things
Feb 22, 2018 1:04 AM - GamerzHell9137: i don't like uneven stuff.... *wheezes*
Feb 22, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JWjMNVk.png Well that sucks  lol
Feb 22, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2AFFicU.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 23, 2018)

Feb 22, 2018 4:20 AM - VinsCool: I'm a cat.
Feb 22, 2018 4:48 AM - hobbledehoy899: are you
Feb 22, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: a cat girl? 
Feb 22, 2018 5:06 AM - VinsCool: I wish
Feb 22, 2018 5:34 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Feb 22, 2018 5:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: dattebayo
Feb 22, 2018 6:54 AM - smileyhead: Hi, Shoutbox Thread!
Feb 22, 2018 7:14 AM - VinsCool: hi
Feb 22, 2018 7:24 AM - Dionicio3: Pie
Feb 22, 2018 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Castlevania-Symphony-of-the-Night-Sony-PlayStation-1-1997/2357?thm=3100 When did SOTN become rare? I have like 3 copies lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:14 AM - T-hug: do you have the original run though
Feb 22, 2018 8:15 AM - T-hug: with the artbook manual
Feb 22, 2018 8:15 AM - T-hug: he wont get 40bucks for that one
Feb 22, 2018 8:15 AM - T-hug: it's a reprint
Feb 22, 2018 8:16 AM - T-hug: I paid 50£ for the originial PSX one with manual artbook etc. mint condition over 10 years ago
Feb 22, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 original ones and one greatest hits one lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whoa... My package from Amazon went from Tampa FL like an hour from me.... to a place called Davenport Florida like 3 hours from me lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No wonder it didn't get here last night... it's on tour 
Feb 22, 2018 9:48 AM - Chary: I can't even find a regular copy of SOTN around here
Feb 22, 2018 9:48 AM - Chary: I'd like one, eventually
Feb 22, 2018 9:59 AM - T-hug: Orginal one has an orchestra cd
Feb 22, 2018 9:59 AM - T-hug: Thats the $$$
Feb 22, 2018 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhW_SXzyUXI
Feb 22, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: Diapers are expensive.
Feb 22, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: And now, the weather.
Feb 22, 2018 11:26 AM - Veho: https://kotaku.com/two-fans-obsessive-quest-to-redeem-the-super-mario-bros-1823073769
Feb 22, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/683650/kfc-chicken-crisis-branches-closed-list-open-shortage
Feb 22, 2018 12:04 PM - Veho: Chickapocalypse.
Feb 22, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if KFC has tried feeding the chickens mice?
Feb 22, 2018 12:30 PM - Veho: Or the occasional customer.
Feb 22, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:33 PM - Veho: "What do we do with the guy hat died in the toilet stall?"
Feb 22, 2018 12:33 PM - Veho: "That's what we call a self-solving problem, rookie."
Feb 22, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got all these TurboGrafx CD CHD files now... not sure what to do with them. I didn't even know any emulators could use them... lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's kind of disappointing, looks like it's only the American Turbo CD games... Some great games sure but it's like 1/10th the games that came out in Japan or Europe lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Beetle PC Engine can play them so damn... lol
Feb 22, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why do people do that.... CHD archive was 11.3GB's compressed to 11.3GB's.... lol
Feb 22, 2018 1:09 PM - cearp: i just got an amex card yesterday. i've lost it already
Feb 22, 2018 1:10 PM - cearp: it must be in my house somewhere, jesus.
Feb 22, 2018 1:13 PM - cearp: ok i found it, now I can buy food. (it was in a draw with the old cards i replaced it with)
Feb 22, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tXtGrx8.png BTW that Futurama game super sucks.... lol
Feb 22, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The first level is OK it's even fun... but then you get to the platforming shit... lol
Feb 22, 2018 2:21 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3vcSab13Sk
Feb 22, 2018 2:40 PM - Chary: https://youtu.be/yrCJ-LR5nJY
Feb 22, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: So that's where they imprison the souls of the damned.
Feb 22, 2018 3:08 PM - Chary: It's the combined cries of all people banned off GBAtemp
Feb 22, 2018 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Xfinitys app is bullshit it won't let me use it on any of my android boxes because it blocks HD out
Feb 22, 2018 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Lol of course someone on xda cracks it
Feb 22, 2018 3:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ulCU3
Feb 22, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had a computer case called x-finity
Feb 22, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you sure it was compressed? There is an uncompressed option
Feb 22, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also I think they do it because extracting also verifies the hash so you know your file is good
Feb 22, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye probably the hash thing and some torrent clients have trouble with corrupting downloads so yeah... but CHD is normally a compressed hard drive image that has it's own checking I believe.
Feb 22, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho those people should be put on a list and not allowed to drive a car or anything....
Feb 22, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you believe in flat Earth you are the special kind of person... lol
Feb 22, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That lady at the end "I stood at the beach and did my own test." lol I did a test too, I took a bucket of water and dumped it on a flat table and it all ran off the edge... shit flat Earth is stupid.
Feb 22, 2018 4:26 PM - Veho: You are falling for the gubmint illuminerty conspiracy, PR  ;O;
Feb 22, 2018 4:26 PM - Veho: And the lady did so much research too, she watched over 50 hours of videos  ;O;
Feb 22, 2018 4:27 PM - Veho: I've watched over 50 hours of hentai but you don't see me bragging.
Feb 22, 2018 4:27 PM - Veho: (And that's just last week.)
Feb 22, 2018 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Veoh I seen that game on YouTube before but forgot what it was called
Feb 22, 2018 5:12 PM - Depravo: http://newsthump.com/2018/02/22/biggest-loser-at-brit-awards-turns-out-to-me-music/
Feb 22, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49492856 Tom you need this, penny shipping and it's cheap and would work with old crap lol
Feb 22, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Feb 22, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuwjWZV8EA0 Veho watch this lol
Feb 22, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Science of more than just knowledge... it's understanding.
Feb 22, 2018 5:25 PM - kenenthk: I shouldnt be allowed to eat no more than 3 eggs
Feb 22, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Death farts? lol
Feb 22, 2018 5:38 PM - p1ngpong: saw a switch owner today
Feb 22, 2018 5:38 PM - p1ngpong: disgusting creature
Feb 22, 2018 5:39 PM - p1ngpong: crawling in its own filth
Feb 22, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol p1ng did you spank him with a switch?
Feb 22, 2018 5:40 PM - p1ngpong: I wouldnt touch such a thing
Feb 22, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: He saw a mirror.
Feb 22, 2018 5:41 PM - Veho: GTFO with your reverse psychology, p1ng.
Feb 22, 2018 5:41 PM - Veho: We don't want a Switch.
Feb 22, 2018 5:42 PM - p1ngpong: I should use my last remaining admin powers
Feb 22, 2018 5:42 PM - p1ngpong: to delete the switch section
Feb 22, 2018 5:42 PM - p1ngpong: and save the site
Feb 22, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rename it Babies R Us lol
Feb 22, 2018 5:43 PM - p1ngpong: I will abort the baby
Feb 22, 2018 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Name the switch section to radioshack
Feb 22, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st8-EY71K84
Feb 22, 2018 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Preorder your switch at RadioShack.com
Feb 22, 2018 5:47 PM - kenenthk: Would you like qt%off your first RadioShack order
Feb 22, 2018 5:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.radioshack.com/products/radioshack-compact-portable-am-fm-shortwave-radio lol
Feb 22, 2018 5:48 PM - kenenthk: The memories of am fm
Feb 22, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I liked buying blank circuit boards at radio shack and building my own stuff.
Feb 22, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: Build my martini machine.
Feb 22, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could but isn't it easier just to drink out of the bottle? lol
Feb 22, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: Do not disrespect martini.
Feb 22, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so I screwed up cloning my original Xbox hard drive,,, now I have to wait like 10 minutes to start over from scratch while it only clones like 2 of the 4 partitions lol
Feb 22, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's a lot easier than I thought. Then I can install the 80 wire upgrade and I will have super Xbox lol
Feb 22, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about getting that Xbox original HDMI cable....
Feb 22, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 25 bucks
Feb 22, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There now it's doing full copy 
Feb 22, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then like 7 hours to transfer over all the crap I want on it....
Feb 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How long can 240GB's of stuff take over 100Mb ethernet? lol
Feb 22, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh taking forever doing byte by byte lol
Feb 22, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The I have like 5 more screws to mess with then put it all together 
Feb 22, 2018 7:37 PM - kenenthk: What's the point in that when composites like 5 bucks
Feb 22, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: "7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could but isn't it easier just to drink out of the bottle? lol"
Feb 22, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got one of those lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: What do you mean 'bottle'? It comes in two bottles and a jar!
Feb 22, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk do you know about Xbox original stuff?
Feb 22, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just cloned my drive and it boots up fine... but where is the added storage? lol still shows like it's an 8GB drive when I installed a 250GB one 
Feb 22, 2018 8:05 PM - T-hug: oh
Feb 22, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's working just not like I imagined it would lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the plus side it is much faster with the better cable and larger drive....
Feb 22, 2018 8:07 PM - T-hug: are you using xecuter
Feb 22, 2018 8:07 PM - T-hug: or xbit
Feb 22, 2018 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He did a softmod IIRC
Feb 22, 2018 8:10 PM - T-hug: ah
Feb 22, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah something with an X lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-softmod-the-original-xbox.385064/ mostly followed this guide
Feb 22, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unleash X
Feb 22, 2018 8:21 PM - kenenthk: I think you need to run software called Xpart but it's been years
Feb 22, 2018 8:21 PM - kenenthk: I had a 2tb drive in my og xbox at one point
Feb 22, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well after formating F G X Y Z drives drive F has 123GB's now lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:22 PM - kenenthk: FTP software via ether net makes it so much easoer
Feb 22, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: G has 107GB's so that's nice lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:24 PM - kenenthk: XBPartitioner
Feb 22, 2018 8:25 PM - kenenthk: It's reading it as a stock drive right now you can use that software to combine it to one size or whatever
Feb 22, 2018 8:26 PM - kenenthk: I was going to do a rca out hack at one point but never bought the shit for it
Feb 22, 2018 8:28 PM - kenenthk: Psi how often do you use that jailbroken ps3
Feb 22, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually have been using it more lately I installed a bunch of games lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Setting all this stuff up for my grandson mostly
Feb 22, 2018 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Fuck that make him learn how to do it
Feb 22, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson "Daddy that's a big box.. is that why they call the Xbox? because it's so big?" lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Show him. This site so he can be scared for life
Feb 22, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: he is 6 he can barely use it lol
Feb 22, 2018 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Take out all the internals glue them to a cardboard box write an x on it
Feb 22, 2018 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Why is your grandson calling you daddy
Feb 22, 2018 8:49 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ES_dHXMhOHU this is fucking gold
Feb 22, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh his real dad is only slightly less of a bum than my daughter lol (he doesn't even visit his kid)
Feb 22, 2018 8:59 PM - kenenthk: Did you shoot my dad out your dick without my knowing God I hope not that's suicidal thinking right tjere
Feb 22, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why but I can FTP to the Xbox... fucking works great. Everything else FTP based in my house is a train wreck (I guess client side is ok on Windows 10 but doing a server is a no no?)
Feb 22, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cue Tom with "It works fine for me you noob!" lol
Feb 22, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get it working when I had a hard drive connected to the router lol
Feb 22, 2018 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Try opening any folder and type ftp://idapress
Feb 22, 2018 9:27 PM - kenenthk: I mean ipadress
Feb 22, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what would that do?
Feb 22, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&q=ftp://ideapress&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwial67wu7rZAhUEWa0KHZiNCRYQBQgmKAA&biw=1360&bih=662
Feb 22, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3vjQwKv.gifv
Feb 22, 2018 10:01 PM - migles: sup
Feb 22, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: It would just link any folder as a ftp server
Feb 22, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: in windows you could use the explorer to visit ftp sites like a folder
Feb 22, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: not sure if you still can do that
Feb 22, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: but it was pretty nifty in the xp days
Feb 22, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: It works in windows 10
Feb 22, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Since windows 10 is basically a prettier version of 8
Feb 22, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: funny i find windows 10 more alike with 10
Feb 22, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: ^^^^ wtf did i just said, i am drunk
Feb 22, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh good news everyone the super capacitor is not leaking or swollen so I get to keep it! lol (made sure to check it)
Feb 22, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Can't you pop that out either way
Feb 22, 2018 10:13 PM - kenenthk: No migles ure just dumb ;O
Feb 22, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: psio that is good news?
Feb 22, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: i don't fucking know what you are talking about psio
Feb 22, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: fuck you kenenthk, only tom can call me that, and he might look like he is joking, but he really says i am dumb
Feb 22, 2018 10:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.hotnewhiphop.com/eminems-till-i-collapse-is-spotifys-most-streamed-workout-record-news.44308.html?_amp lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: Tom's just upset because a guy from MySpace stole his name now he's butthurt over it
Feb 22, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: You're just in the same category as gamerz crept without the hot mom ;O
Feb 22, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: psio what you were talking about?
Feb 22, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles there is a capacitor in the original Xbox that is called a super capacitor and it keeps track of the date and time, you don't need it at all but if it goes bad it explodes and can damage the Xbox
Feb 22, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: a hyper capacitive and you got to keep what?
Feb 22, 2018 10:20 PM - kenenthk: I gotta start waking up at 5 now for this new job 
Feb 22, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: ho
Feb 22, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: can you replace it with a coin battery? you know, since its for the time and date.. weird, never tought you could use capacitors
Feb 22, 2018 10:22 PM - kenenthk: There's no point in replacing it
Feb 22, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can but like kenenthk said there isn't much use for it. I am just happy I don't have to yank it out yet.
Feb 22, 2018 10:23 PM - kenenthk: You could probably just find a og xbox for the price of the cap after taxes and shipping lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get a larger hard drive like a 500GB IDE drive or something I will probably take the time and remove it. Maybe put a mod chip in too.
Feb 22, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: remove it and put a coin battery in it
Feb 22, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: I think i got a evolv chip in mine whatever the fuck they're called
Feb 22, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: how is that capacitor rated? voltage?
Feb 22, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: I just remembere the chip being red and hard to find at the time
Feb 22, 2018 10:25 PM - kenenthk: Ah right the Aladin chip
Feb 22, 2018 10:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.shop01media.com/en/XBOX-mod-chip-Aladdin-XT-plus-2
Feb 22, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah you can get them on eBay for like 5 bucks now.
Feb 22, 2018 10:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.modchipcentral.com/store/XBox-Aladdin-Advance-XT-Modchip-PLUS2-USA/CANADA.html guys now you can grab it for 20 bucks lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't need it but the idea of not having to lock and unlock the hard drive is attractive lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:27 PM - kenenthk: I had Sata drives in mine
Feb 22, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aladdin-XT-4032-Machine-Readable-XBOX-Original-Mod-Chip/202082818567?hash=item2f0d131a07:g:dEgAAOSwd65Z5GTZ 4 bucks and free shipping lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Less of a bitch and easier to pop in a old laptop drive
Feb 22, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: there is a 10 percent off this month discount in shop media
Feb 22, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: you have to type the coupon feb10
Feb 22, 2018 10:29 PM - kenenthk: No one cares ;O
Feb 22, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: hey you shared that shop media link. i am  just trying to help, go fuck viperas mom and leave me alone :C
Feb 22, 2018 10:30 PM - kenenthk: I like how modchipcentral says that chip weighs a pound lol
Feb 22, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: ur such a fat shamming kenenthk
Feb 22, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: that chip is just thiic
Feb 22, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: *thicc
Feb 22, 2018 10:32 PM - kenenthk: I mean when Tom's not around someone has to make people cry
Feb 22, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: so you are so bored in life you must make me cry :C
Feb 22, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: get a girfriend :C
Feb 22, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: or ask dinoh out
Feb 22, 2018 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Ure moms my girlfriend
Feb 22, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: have fun with her, please.. i even pay you for dating my mom, she reminds me the ghouls from fallout 4
Feb 22, 2018 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Try living life without giving a shit. It gets a lot easier just ask psi
Feb 22, 2018 10:34 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather be paid not to be around her ;O
Feb 22, 2018 10:35 PM - migles: come on not-a-bro. you doing me a favour
Feb 22, 2018 10:35 PM - kenenthk: 500 a week I'll date her
Feb 22, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: go out with her, marry her, have a honey moon, so i can clean my house :C
Feb 22, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: she is a ugly hoarder cat lady
Feb 22, 2018 10:36 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't mind it if you called me daddy
Feb 22, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: at least she is skinny as hell
Feb 22, 2018 10:37 PM - kenenthk: I could of said something really mean there but I'm not that much of an asshole
Feb 22, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: its more mean to say you wanted to say something and not saying it :C
Feb 22, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: just do it
Feb 22, 2018 10:38 PM - kenenthk: Alright
Feb 22, 2018 10:38 PM - kenenthk: Her being skinny is probably the only reason why you exist ;O
Feb 22, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: huu
Feb 22, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: i don't get it
Feb 22, 2018 10:40 PM - kenenthk: It's alright you'll learn about attractions when you get older
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: i think i get it!
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: no, the reason i am born is because my dad is also a sad drunk guy
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: anywaqy
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: anyway
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Psi migles just graduated the 2nd grade
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: http://store.steampowered.com/app/786580/Gleaner_Heights/
Feb 22, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: is it me, or this game is a clean rip off of the harvest moon game?
Feb 22, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: http://cdn.akamai.steamstatic.com/steam/apps/786580/ss_1cb9ff538037b83941fd67d2928d2e748d965f4f.1920x1080.jpg?t=1519235924
Feb 22, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: so similair...
Feb 22, 2018 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Grandpa psi must of had a stroke he's quiet
Feb 22, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: he is downloading other rom thing program
Feb 22, 2018 10:44 PM - kenenthk: I don't understand this new hr I interviewed with emails me asking for ssn and references I give them she calls them and can't tell me if I have the job yet by the end of the day
Feb 22, 2018 10:46 PM - kenenthk: I applied at a good time because they lost all their interview questions
Feb 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might not buy a larger hard drive... I reserved like over 100GB's for just Xbox games and I have almost all the ones I wanted on it and it's like half full... lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you install Ninja massive or one of the Arcade pack things on your Xbox?
Feb 22, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4_AZsdWyUs (I would mute it...) lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QxKSRqXLuE&t=174s This ones less noisy and better quality
Feb 22, 2018 11:51 PM - Flame: retroarch is so hit and miss...
Feb 22, 2018 11:51 PM - Flame: i want to love it... i really do...
Feb 22, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I feel the same lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:52 PM - Flame: lets feel together!
Feb 22, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RetroArch for me, is a really really great concept that falls utterly flat on execution. The fact that there are other front ends that use it... Kind of speaks to how bad the UI is lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:52 PM - Flame: 
Feb 22, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame maybe we can find a woman with 2 boobs and we each can feel one  lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unfortunately I think they also come equipped with 2 hands and we both get slapped lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:53 PM - Flame: a woman which we pay with drugs and money
Feb 22, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:54 PM - Flame: oh by the any a woman with 2 boobs is my fav
Feb 22, 2018 11:54 PM - Flame: no that 3 boobs martian shit
Feb 22, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 22, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Two too grab and one to suck? lol
Feb 22, 2018 11:55 PM - Flame: total recall reference
Feb 22, 2018 11:55 PM - Flame: HAHAH!
Feb 22, 2018 11:55 PM - Flame: when you say it like that maybe i do want 3 boobs
Feb 23, 2018 12:00 AM - GamerzHell9137: What about one boob? https://supercultshow.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/maxresdefault1.jpg?w=1200
Feb 23, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that from Balls of Steel? lol
Feb 23, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: totally underrated movie in my opinion.
Feb 23, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i see 2 boobs
Feb 23, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: just the one is above the other
Feb 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She got implants half off? lol
Feb 23, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that Ninja once you get the main thing and the expansion pack is like 50GB's
Feb 23, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will be excited to try it out, I hear the Xbox in terms of emulation is even better than the Wii.
Feb 23, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And other than the controller I loved Wii emulation stuff (The controller was OK once you got a pro one hmmm I should hook up my NES30 to my Wii....)
Feb 23, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5-10MB's a second how long for 50GB's....
Feb 23, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techinternets.com/copy_calc?do 3 hours  lol at 5MB's a second
Feb 23, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 2 hours.
Feb 23, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if I select 100Mbps ethernet is says "1 Hours, 15 Minutes and 05 Seconds" but I think that is being very optimistic.
Feb 23, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe it was more right than I imagine, already down to like 37GB's
Feb 23, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More than half done now, so maybe less than an hour? I wonder how that is happening... lol
Feb 23, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Killing the theoretical here...
Feb 23, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Down to the last 10GBs 
Feb 23, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost done hmmm I guess it was pretty close lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty awesome lol
Feb 23, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/02/21/roku-lays-out-its-plan-to-please-cord-cutters-and-advertisers/
Feb 23, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/how-to-clean-your-video-game-consoles-1823232559/amp
Feb 23, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/264391-researchers-develop-file-system-dna-based-storage
Feb 23, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Colored socks?


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 24, 2018)

Feb 23, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kXpQc_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 23, 2018 5:31 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Feb 23, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hadoken!
Feb 23, 2018 5:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: Nes30 pro is nice on Wii but I always have to sync the controller every time for some reason
Feb 23, 2018 5:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: If the Wii is powered off and back on chances are it will have to be paired again
Feb 23, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that sucks then 
Feb 23, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yq3yT
Feb 23, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I guess I wont do that 
Feb 23, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G2aFv
Feb 23, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I just seen some sort of Anime gif exactly like this!!! Well not exactly... lol https://imgur.com/gallery/rwwvEi3
Feb 23, 2018 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.web-nine.com/projects/xbox/ide/
Feb 23, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kn8jkTN.gifv
Feb 23, 2018 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUxDmKFCD2o
Feb 23, 2018 10:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zL78awe.mp4
Feb 23, 2018 10:59 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBAUacDVwJo
Feb 23, 2018 11:00 AM - Veho: What I hate about Robot Jox is that the bad guy kills a few hundred people in those stands but at the end the main character is just like "we don't have to fight, let's shake hands".
Feb 23, 2018 11:00 AM - Veho: Because fuck the plebs.
Feb 23, 2018 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 23, 2018 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Go to bed psi
Feb 23, 2018 12:43 PM - kenenthk: They should make snorlax a cop in detective pikachu
Feb 23, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just woke up  lol
Feb 23, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to take number one grandson to school and I leave in a few minutes to take a different kid to a different school  (Wife is watching a friends kid for like 2 weeks) lol
Feb 23, 2018 1:20 PM - kenenthk: Call them an uber
Feb 23, 2018 1:22 PM - kenenthk: I just talked to a coworker and he told me everyone's getting out at 730 since I quit lol
Feb 23, 2018 1:41 PM - cearp: lol calling a kid an uber to take them to school. but serious i guess it happens loads
Feb 23, 2018 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Make sure the Uber driver has a eating over 80% before accepting
Feb 23, 2018 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Rating
Feb 23, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: psio?
Feb 23, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes? lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got back, did a load of dishes made breakfast and am looking at seafood for late lunch or dinner (like 3PM so in between lol)
Feb 23, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: so my game\rom collecting, is being heavy in my storage
Feb 23, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: do you know how to get the best compression of 7zip?
Feb 23, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mostly do uncompression... lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I have like 5TB's of space on this machine alone and I kind of need like another 5TB's then I would be happy for a year maybe lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: wanted to get a 8TB hdd
Feb 23, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was you and your in a normal sized case?
Feb 23, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: i only have 3.5TB total lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would rather get two smaller drives
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sweet spot I think for price and what you get right now is like 2-4TB's
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: i only have room for 2 normal HDDS
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More and your paying more I think?
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: yeah i checked yes
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles why only 2 normal hard drives????
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: 4tb seems to be the sweet spot
Feb 23, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My case has room for like 6 normal full sized hard drives and 2 SSD's  lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: i have a cage to put more 3
Feb 23, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also like 2 DVD drives but I only use one....
Feb 23, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: but with this cooler and the optical drive, nothing fits at the same time you know
Feb 23, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People asked me why I wanted a full size tower... I need the space lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: currently have the radiator mounted in the front, it blocks the hdd cage mounting
Feb 23, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fuck the cooling, if it dies it dies lol (kidding)
Feb 23, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: i can move the radiator to the top again and then i woldn't have the dvd drive, but meh, i dont use the hdd drive anyway
Feb 23, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: only use it like once a year
Feb 23, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: but when i had the radiator in the top, the heat from the gpu would pass trough the radiator, and cooling was not so efficient
Feb 23, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I burned a couple of DVD's the other day testing the soft mod on my Xbox thingy
Feb 23, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: do you need a special dvd drive for it?
Feb 23, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: didn't the x360 required a specific types of drives or something like that?
Feb 23, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh this is an old Xbox original
Feb 23, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't have the 360's yet lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah the fat models of the 360 can all be flashed with firmware from what I can tell but I am going to buy one of these things... lol
Feb 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/x360key-xbox-360-key-solderless-usb-loader-usa-canada.html
Feb 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After going over what Dinoh said and everything that really seems like the easiest and best thing.
Feb 23, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49288434
Feb 23, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone should buy that and send it to Dinoh lol
Feb 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like at least 6GB's of it would work on his server.
Feb 23, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: but you can buy it and send it to him?
Feb 23, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: hey psio, buy stuff for me in goodwill :C
Feb 23, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: specially now, the postal services are doing a strike, i can get the package in 2020
Feb 23, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: psio buy me this: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49495734
Feb 23, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: or this one https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49426528
Feb 23, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 23, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: i think you are in michigan? i recall something
Feb 23, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is in Michigan I am in Florida.... Florida is like Bizzaro Michigan lol
Feb 23, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: how much would be shipping from goodwill to ya?
Feb 23, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually 10 dolars
Feb 23, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9.98 or like 10.58 but sometimes they go crazy like 27 I always have to check before I bid
Feb 23, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: so i would end up paying like 30 bucks for it etiher way lol
Feb 23, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: damn i need to get an american friend somwhere here to get me stuff for cheaper
Feb 23, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of goodwill, I got that Compaq laptop, and holy shit is it fucking tiny
Feb 23, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a 2002 laptop that's smaller, and thinner, than my 2009 Macbook lol
Feb 23, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's in like mint condition
Feb 23, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After doing some quick research, it does indeed support booting from USB...if it gets a BIOs update lol. This one, unfortunately, still has stock BIOs, so I guess I'll have to network boot it, try and update the BIOS, and then install from USB
Feb 23, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I could just install from the network boot, but I dunno how long that'd take vs USB
Feb 23, 2018 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Yom like the small ones
Feb 23, 2018 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Tom
Feb 23, 2018 4:51 PM - Depravo: Hello. I'm boozing.
Feb 23, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: Hello boozing. I'm dad.
Feb 23, 2018 5:12 PM - Depravo: Ha! I fucking knew it!
Feb 23, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I have had a winning streak from Goodwill myself lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's a nice Laptop?
Feb 23, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It appears so, if I could just get something installed on the damn thing lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Network boot should be fairly quick 100Mbps is like 10MB a second so just use GpNortan Ghost?
Feb 23, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Floppy disk drive?
Feb 23, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just doesn't want to boot the Win2000 or Win98 network install all the way for some reason. The files transfer fine, no errors noted in the log file, it just...doesn't do anything lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't have any CD or floppy disk drive, those are all supposed to be on a dock thing lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or put the hard drive in something else and copy over the DoS files and ghost? Lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm trying an XP install now
Feb 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it uses an IDE HDD, which I don't have any adapters for 
Feb 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shiz
Feb 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Parallel port?
Feb 23, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has one, but useless to me, no parallel cables or anything lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dig out the ancient parallel port floppy drive lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So nothing is on the hard drive?
Feb 23, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it's completely empty
Feb 23, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I eye eye madre dios!
Feb 23, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did a HDD self test from the BIOs on it and it claims it's all fine, so that shouldn't be an issue lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just being finnicky for no reason lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose I could test it one more time
Feb 23, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pcmcia slot?
Feb 23, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Compact-Flash-CF-to-PC-Card-PCMCIA-Adapter-Cards-Reader-for-Laptop-Notebook-Drop-shipping/32685850857.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.15.1ba322cdMnkeeT&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10084_10083_10618_10630_10307_5711211_5722315_10313_10059_10534_100031_10629_10103_
Feb 23, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install to card put in adapter bam SSD for Pentium III?
Feb 23, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has one, yeah, but I dunno if it'll boot from it lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would suck if it couldnt
Feb 23, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/booting-from-pcmcia-compactflash.107327/
Feb 23, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably cannot 
Feb 23, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/57601/what-is-network-booting-pxe-and-how-can-you-use-it/
Feb 23, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if they formatted the HDD to NTFS somehow 
Feb 23, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC Windows 2000 won't network boot unless the HDD is FAT32 lol
Feb 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe it's a Windows 10 thing being all fucky? I'ma try it from my Macbook now lol
Feb 23, 2018 6:06 PM - tunip3: <script>alert("lol")</script>
Feb 23, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/mrjohnofarrell/status/967092014809534465
Feb 23, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FMONJqz.mp4
Feb 23, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: @Depravo, LOL
Feb 23, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice try tunip3
Feb 23, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: javascript:alert('lol');
Feb 23, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: nope that doesn't work either 
Feb 23, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6KlSZuK.jpg
Feb 23, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pAqG5rSd0s
Feb 23, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: A stare that can only be described as 'accusatory'.
Feb 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: http://wondermark.com/better-olympic-narratives/
Feb 23, 2018 7:31 PM - Joe88: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nvidia-shield-portable-64gb.497349/#post-7848070
Feb 23, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: Good grief. There are more new ideas in that Olympic thread than in all of Hollywood.
Feb 23, 2018 7:34 PM - p1ngpong: I like hollywoods old ideas best
Feb 23, 2018 7:34 PM - p1ngpong: like taking advantage of women when you are in a position of power
Feb 23, 2018 7:34 PM - p1ngpong: I CAN GET BEHIND THAT!
Feb 23, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: You're nothing if not a contrarian.
Feb 23, 2018 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always forget the Shield Portable is supposed to have that silver lid, I have a carbon fiber one that came with the bundle I bought for free so mine has always been all black lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:37 PM - p1ngpong: like ur mum
Feb 23, 2018 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't you have mad gay Switch owners to harass? ;O;
Feb 23, 2018 7:40 PM - p1ngpong: people dont like it when I come on here spreading truths...
Feb 23, 2018 7:40 PM - p1ngpong: I am so heroic
Feb 23, 2018 7:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: 
Feb 23, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're truly a blessing to mankind
Feb 23, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the best!
Feb 23, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love these tablets I got from Goodwill but holy hell I want to curse out Nabi....
Feb 23, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one tablet is great uses a Micro USB cord like some phones use so I have like 20 cables to charge it of course... Nabi? Standard charger? LOL naahhh.....
Feb 23, 2018 7:44 PM - Depravo: p1ngpong and his red pills.
Feb 23, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I have to go spend like 8 bucks at Wallmart.
Feb 23, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: P1ngpong living in the Matrix?
Feb 23, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Take the blue pill and wake up with your pants around ankles and believe what ever you want to believe... Take the red pill and I show you how far I can shove a Switch up your ass....:
Feb 23, 2018 7:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: Matrix pills but instead doing what they do in the movie, they're actually used for treating hemorrhoids
Feb 23, 2018 7:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: cause y'know..... butthurt..... *cough*
Feb 23, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking finally, jesus fuck. Finally got netbooting to fucking get past the setup screen lol. Apparently, the only thing I needed to do was setup read permissions for the Guest usergroup when sharing the folder with the OS installer, and not just use "Everyone"
Feb 23, 2018 7:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: Congratulations
Feb 23, 2018 7:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: you done it
Feb 23, 2018 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to install XP on it, install the BIOS update, and then wipe it in favor of Win98 ;O;
Feb 23, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had more RAM I might consider XP
Feb 23, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XP Lite?
Feb 23, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think XP runs fine in like 256MB's?
Feb 23, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably run just fine really lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ehhh
Feb 23, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It all depends on the stuff you want to put on it.
Feb 23, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dos games or NT XP games lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dos games probably more interesting 
Feb 23, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Daikatana is super awesome I hear... if you don't mind being someones bitch lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably have it run a majority of the same stuff I have on my Toshiba 1625CDT with 98 and such
Feb 23, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Throw on some of those games that didn't run as well as I expected, too lol
Feb 23, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet I could get Morrowind running on this thing 
Feb 23, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Skyrim
Feb 23, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0ut_PUAxfU
Feb 23, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: Funnily enough just listening to this.
Feb 23, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=Best+PC+games+2000&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS784&oq=Best+PC+games+2000&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.5583j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Feb 23, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: I'm glad Deus Ex is still at the top.
Feb 23, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was pretty good, I have it on steam lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:29 PM - Veho: Do you know how annoying it is to try to find a techno/house/trance/whatever track from the 90s when it doesn't have any text and all you can tell people is "it goes hummm hummm HUMMM HUMMM na na na na NA"
Feb 23, 2018 8:29 PM - Veho: I even tried those apps where you hum and they guess at the song? Nothing.
Feb 23, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho do you know the DJ's name or the House Mix?
Feb 23, 2018 8:30 PM - Veho: Well if I knew that the problem would be trivial, wouldn't it?
Feb 23, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Search for DJ Infinity
Feb 23, 2018 8:30 PM - Veho: WOODEN TIT
Feb 23, 2018 8:30 PM - Depravo: I once found a website that identifies a song if you tap it out on the spacebar.
Feb 23, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=popular+techno+songs+of+the+90%27s&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS784&oq=Popular+Techno+songs+of+the+9&aqs=chrome.0.0j69i57j0l4.8991j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Feb 23, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try that one Veho lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:31 PM - Veho: NONE OF THOSE ARE TECHNO ASDFGHJKL
Feb 23, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: I tried it with the intro of Enter Sandman and it fucking got it!
Feb 23, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:32 PM - Depravo: I had to go have a lie down and I've never trusted computers since.
Feb 23, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: songtapper?
Feb 23, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: Domain's expired.
Feb 23, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: Darude: Sandstorm would be the ultimate test  
Feb 23, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u09JEtE.mp4
Feb 23, 2018 8:37 PM - Veho: This track came out at the same time as Robert Miles' stuff (in case anyone remembers him).
Feb 23, 2018 8:38 PM - Veho: I just stumbled upon his album and it's like 20 not so different versions of his only successful single.
Feb 23, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You got some E to go with your Techno? lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some glow sticks and some vics inhalers?
Feb 23, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yMKGprW.jpg
Feb 23, 2018 8:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LE7h0Ow.gif
Feb 23, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: I 'member Robert Miles. He's dead now.
Feb 23, 2018 8:42 PM - Veho: I found that out from the comments under his video.
Feb 23, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: It was only a year or so ago.
Feb 23, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: Incidentally, this week  I found myself asking if 'acid' was still a thing and if you could still get it.
Feb 23, 2018 8:44 PM - Veho: I guess.
Feb 23, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: Apparently it's still available but it's not 'in' any more.
Feb 23, 2018 8:45 PM - Veho: I mean is there a drug that went out of fashion?
Feb 23, 2018 8:46 PM - Veho: Like something only grannies do on weekends?
Feb 23, 2018 8:46 PM - Veho: And all the cool kids have moved on to other stuff?
Feb 23, 2018 8:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmsbP13xu6k
Feb 23, 2018 8:46 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that and laudanum.
Feb 23, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: I'll have to see if I can get hold of some. Up my Friday night shoutbox game.
Feb 23, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or ludes
Feb 23, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also gel tabs I miss those... (LCD but in gel form)
Feb 23, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LSD even LOL
Feb 23, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why are you licking my monitor????" "Dude it's LCD!!"
Feb 23, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: All the modern kids do LCD.
Feb 23, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:51 PM - Depravo: Right, I've been drinking for four hours now. Better order food.
Feb 23, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am starving so far I have had 2 eggs and a slice of cheese...
Feb 23, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being new diabetic sucks... I have like 800 pounds of food in the house and like 4 pounds of stuff I can actually eat lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:52 PM - Veho: I bought a meat log from Lidl today, to try it.
Feb 23, 2018 8:52 PM - Veho: It's suspiciously cheap, and I've been morbidly curious about it for months.
Feb 23, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: It's... edible.
Feb 23, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I would eat your meat log... LOL
Feb 23, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not gay if it's actual meat log? lol
Feb 23, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Around Christmas time here they make these Garlic Turkey Summer Sausage things... So epic I wish I could get them year round.
Feb 23, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.silvercreekspecialtymeats.com/silver-creek-14oz-turkey-summer-sausage/
Feb 23, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Got to wait 50 minutes.
Feb 23, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: So I'd better go mix my 5th martini.
Feb 23, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: Oh, I bought some of those cocktail pouring nozzle things.
Feb 23, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: So I can get pissed up with a greater degree of accuracy.
Feb 23, 2018 8:59 PM - Veho: http://katalozi.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/mesna_rolada_lidl.jpg
Feb 23, 2018 9:01 PM - Veho: Very very finely ground pork and chicken gristle, flour and spices.
Feb 23, 2018 9:08 PM - Veho: Those nozzle thingies create a constant flow and then you time the pour in seconds or something?
Feb 23, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: I can tell you it's easier to pour exactly half a shot of vermouth for your 5th martini.
Feb 23, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: I also got some metal cocktail sticks today. They came in a totally unadvertised velvet (effect) pouch.
Feb 23, 2018 9:11 PM - Veho: Unexpected bonus.
Feb 23, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can replace a sock! lol
Feb 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DWu_wtUXkAAbp9u.jpg:large
Feb 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: That was number one.
Feb 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: Check out the refraction.
Feb 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: REFRACTION!
Feb 23, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: Mathematical!
Feb 23, 2018 9:18 PM - Depravo: I've ordered a 12" pepperoni plus and cheesy chips.
Feb 23, 2018 9:18 PM - Depravo: Not a typo, the pizza is called a pepperoni plus.
Feb 23, 2018 9:21 PM - Veho: Is that pepperoni plus more pepperoni?
Feb 23, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: Pepperoni plus peppers and onion apparently.
Feb 23, 2018 9:24 PM - Depravo: Regular pepperoni is just pepperoni and cheese. Or so it says.
Feb 23, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: I live in Yorkshire. Nobody gives anything away for free.
Feb 23, 2018 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Say you're Five O they might drop free stuff
Feb 23, 2018 9:29 PM - Depravo: Not in Yorkshire.
Feb 23, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the pepperoni cheese stuff crust pizza they used to have here 
Feb 23, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was so good... probably gave me diabeetus lol
Feb 23, 2018 9:33 PM - Depravo: So what can you eat?
Feb 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://littlecaesars.com/en-us/Our-Menu/Promotion/Pepperoni-DEEP-DEEP-Crust
Feb 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing with bread, rice, potatoes, flour, pretty much just eat veggies and meat or cheese... lol
Feb 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Which is delicious but I do love me some bread and ice cream and shit lol
Feb 23, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bread is my big weakness, I love a fresh home made baked loaf of bread  I still have like 5 pound bag of flour I bought just before I found out I was diabetic lol also the yeast...
Feb 23, 2018 9:43 PM - cearp: That crust looks good psio
Feb 23, 2018 9:49 PM - Joe88: the one near me closed down a year ago
Feb 23, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that kind of sucks Joe88
Feb 23, 2018 9:51 PM - Joe88: and the vape shop that took its plase also closed within 6 months
Feb 23, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh one of those "cursed" buildings
Feb 23, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a strip club near my brothers house, has been a BBQ place then 2 different restaurants then like 2 different strip clubs before the one it is now... lol
Feb 23, 2018 9:53 PM - Joe88: I dont know if its cursed or just a bad location
Feb 23, 2018 9:53 PM - Joe88: then again opening a shop on a dying fad was sure to fail
Feb 23, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but all the hipsters where doing it lol
Feb 23, 2018 9:54 PM - Joe88: then the public found out vaping is just as bad for you
Feb 23, 2018 9:55 PM - cearp: It's probably built on some old native burial ground, hence the curse
Feb 23, 2018 9:56 PM - Joe88: anyway closest little ceasers is like a half hour away near the harbor freight and I dont feel like going
Feb 23, 2018 9:56 PM - cearp: Vaping is certainly cooler, different risks though. Never tried it
Feb 23, 2018 9:57 PM - cearp: The flavors, different machines, diy aspect, it's interesting
Feb 23, 2018 10:00 PM - Depravo: I'm now so full I can't see properly.
Feb 23, 2018 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: <Tempy> , That feel when you're literally a transexual unicorn and you will never end.
Feb 23, 2018 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: best bot ever
Feb 23, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: where is Psi when you need him
Feb 23, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: *summons Psi*
Feb 23, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: Busy chastising one of his many wives.
Feb 23, 2018 10:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: I heard he has 5 of them
Feb 23, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to listen to some chiptunes and game music?
Feb 23, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm streaming
Feb 23, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: got a 72 hour playlist after i bought a ton a couple of days ago
Feb 23, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: its all flac and streamed in 320kbps mp3 so pretty much the best quality you're gonna get from a web radio
Feb 23, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: something is going on, my monitor is looking blurish
Feb 23, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: It's highly unlikely that of the four or five people worldwide interested in that kind of thing you'll find one of them in this very shoutbox.
Feb 23, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: resolution is the native one
Feb 23, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: maybe is the clear type shit that is fucked up
Feb 23, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: But I have no objection to your asking.
Feb 23, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sensed a summoning! Lol
Feb 23, 2018 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, apparently Win98 damaged that laptop lol. Got it all setup, installed the video drivers...and then I got a nice line of dead pixels when it restarted lol
Feb 23, 2018 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it's just the screen, maybe the cable shorted out or something lol
Feb 23, 2018 11:45 PM - matpower: chiptunes?
Feb 23, 2018 11:50 PM - matpower: nvm, I am a hour late
Feb 24, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that sucks Tom  bad inf files?
Feb 24, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: matpower chiptunes are like 8 bit and some 16 bit system's how they made music
Feb 24, 2018 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe. I decided to go back to Windows XP I guess lol
Feb 24, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my wife frying my Pentium III 733 by deleting random inf files... Well the mobo at least.
Feb 24, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I asked what the hell happened while I was at work she said "I didn't know what they where so I deleted them..." I suspect she fried it on purpose to cover something up lol
Feb 24, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PcsUcUC.jpg
Feb 24, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6NEH2
Feb 24, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox-thread.497087/#post-7844020
Feb 24, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoutbox ception lol
Feb 24, 2018 1:29 AM - Flame: SHIT PSIO WE ARE GETTING RECORDED !
Feb 24, 2018 1:29 AM - Flame: get rid of the evidence
Feb 24, 2018 1:30 AM - Flame: GO GO GO GO !
Feb 24, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I won another Xbox 360 but for 7.99 now (red ring system) but I figure for the DVD drive the power cord and face plate it's worth it.
Feb 24, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Launch model DVD drives I think where the easiest to mod?
Feb 24, 2018 1:34 AM - Flame: psio you becoming like tom.... bidding for every ebay thing of the same thing
Feb 24, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I now will own 4 Xbox 360's 
Feb 24, 2018 1:37 AM - Flame: like this time last week you had no xbox 360
Feb 24, 2018 1:38 AM - Flame: this is an intervention!
Feb 24, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL it's true 
Feb 24, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame Tom he introduced me to that page and now I have bought so much... got 2 kids tablets for 26 bucks (36 dollars shipped)
Feb 24, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the Nabi 2 sells for at least 50 dollars used by itself.
Feb 24, 2018 1:40 AM - Flame: THOMAS!!!!!
Feb 24, 2018 1:42 AM - Flame: tom what have you done to this angel of a man
Feb 24, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49277450 I might buy 3 more....
Feb 24, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Parts is parts!!! lol
Feb 24, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK he got a whole laptop for 20 bucks shipped lol
Feb 24, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking about bidding on it myself but that was more his thing and he is probably enjoying it a lot lol
Feb 24, 2018 1:47 AM - matpower: Psi lol, I know what chiptunes are 
Feb 24, 2018 1:47 AM - matpower: I wanted a link
Feb 24, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49462868 only 10 bucks!!!!
Feb 24, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/J1YWm5E
Feb 24, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XZT0Mdj_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 25, 2018)

Feb 24, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got 40 cents richer thanks to Google rewards!!!! Take that you poor poeple! Lol
Feb 24, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's important to get at least 3 servings of vegetables a day!!! https://i.imgur.com/IEBnTfS_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 24, 2018 4:45 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Feb 24, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: すばらしい
Feb 24, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was curious lol sorry
Feb 24, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vOyPAik.jpg
Feb 24, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: 1 2 3 4 kira kira killer, lucky lucky lucky lallalala happy happy happy
Feb 24, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: woke up with this song stuck in my head and psio sharing asian characters made it worse
Feb 24, 2018 11:02 AM - Veho: Yatta.
Feb 24, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: mada mada
Feb 24, 2018 11:32 AM - Veho: Ganbare.
Feb 24, 2018 12:20 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yamete
Feb 24, 2018 12:20 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ2hcUicn4Q
Feb 24, 2018 2:47 PM - Chary: Nani?
Feb 24, 2018 4:21 PM - Joe88: https://gbatemp.net/threads/8-steam-key-lot-for-150-amazon-gift-card-250-value.497384/
Feb 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Joe88: im gonna sell keys that I got for $10 from indie indie bundles for $150
Feb 24, 2018 4:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: Chary ain't it against rules to sell keys?
Feb 24, 2018 4:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: Or are they fine?
Feb 24, 2018 4:58 PM - Chary: I'm not entirely brushed up on those rules. I've seen giveaways be okay, but I can't say I see many key sales
Feb 24, 2018 4:58 PM - Chary: They're usually not ok on most places though
Feb 24, 2018 5:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So where is our review of metal gear survive 
Feb 24, 2018 5:01 PM - Depravo: We don't have one because we can't afford $10.
Feb 24, 2018 5:02 PM - Chary: Prans is writing it, on a serious note lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You better, with those twitch subs 
Feb 24, 2018 5:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: iirc temp said windows licenses is not cool
Feb 24, 2018 5:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: but game keys are fine
Feb 24, 2018 5:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: #SaveGBATemp2018
Feb 24, 2018 5:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: Send 10 bucks to save for one Dep's drink
Feb 24, 2018 5:04 PM - Chary: Depravo is gonna drink a copy of MGS:S? I'll donate to that
Feb 24, 2018 5:04 PM - Depravo: I'll drink anything with gin and olives.
Feb 24, 2018 5:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: I got the torch, lets melt stuff
Feb 24, 2018 5:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Feb 24, 2018 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 24, 2018 5:14 PM - Chary: Perfect
Feb 24, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: so i was in a flea market today, bought 2 MINI sd cards lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:34 PM - migles: time to downloiad a recovery software to see what kind of sick person the previous owner was
Feb 24, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: lol 3 pictures of 160x120 sizes, and some mp3
Feb 24, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pictures of?
Feb 24, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: pictures where just test pictures
Feb 24, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: 1 picture the guy is clearly testing the camera
Feb 24, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: the other is his table of the flea market
Feb 24, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: and the other one is a picture of some houses
Feb 24, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ahhh so haow many GB's? lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: very awfull taste in music anyway
Feb 24, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: this current card is tiny lol. 256 MB
Feb 24, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what no Gangnam style?
Feb 24, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: i wanted the 2gb one he had, he asked for 5 bucks... instead of asking him for 2-3 bucks i went loose hands and asked for both of the cards for the 5 bucks
Feb 24, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2GB is useful make sure to cling onto that one.
Feb 24, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: theese mini sd cards are nice to have around i only had 1
Feb 24, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say 4GB is more useful bbuuuttt most 4GB card are SDXC or what ever and not the normal SD standard that works on older crap
Feb 24, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: sdhc
Feb 24, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like 20 migles from 32MB all the way to 128GB lol they are insanely useful
Feb 24, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: yeah, this one 2GB is the one that works in pretty much anything
Feb 24, 2018 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you ever get splinter cell working on your xbox?
Feb 24, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: mini sd cards, exist in 128GB sizes?
Feb 24, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh yeah I did all the hacks and installed a 250GB hard drive in it
Feb 24, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Installed the Ninja Massive emulator pack thing 50GB and like 100 Xbox games lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles you can get MicroSD at 400GB now and 512GB is due like next month lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: i know psio, but i was talking about MINI sd cards, the one size between micro and normal
Feb 24, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: the ones that cards like the supercard for the gba used
Feb 24, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mini ones are ones I would avoid.. just get a MicroSD to mini adapter lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: wanted to get another adapter as well
Feb 24, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 2 of those adapters and like 8 MircoSD to normal SD size lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: micro to sd, fuck i have like 20
Feb 24, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight check out this front end emulation thing for the Xbox https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QxKSRqXLuE&t=317s It's awesome!!! (still 50GB's but worth the effort)
Feb 24, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: and i have enough stock of 1-2GB micro sd cards
Feb 24, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have more migles but I threw a bunch away (a couple that didn't worth and a bunch of ones that looked cheap....)
Feb 24, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I send you a 32MB MicroSD card in an envelope migles... I label it "Porn for Nuns"
Feb 24, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: 32MB
Feb 24, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: midget pictures for sure, to fit in that size
Feb 24, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: send me a pokemon crystal psio :C
Feb 24, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: hey at least the 256mb card passes h2testw, nice, the card is working fine
Feb 24, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 256MB?
Feb 24, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn when MicroSD cards where that size I don't think I ever thought they would hit like 400GBs lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820173374&cm_re=400gb_400gb_micro_sd-_-20-173-374-_-Product
Feb 24, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So migles you paid how much for 2.25 GB's?
Feb 24, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: lol, i was also surprised when the big sd cards and micro sd cards didn't had any diference in storage capacity
Feb 24, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: 5 bucks
Feb 24, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because that's like 52 cents a GB for the 400GB one lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You got ripped off lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: yeah i know
Feb 24, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: but they are mini sd cards...
Feb 24, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kidding they are worth it totally if you need something quick just to slap on something they are perfect 
Feb 24, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: last time i tried to purchase them for my ez iv, a 1gb one was for 10 bucks lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eewww just buy a MicroSD to MiniSD adapter lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: i got them for legacy and older flashcarts
Feb 24, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: psio, sadly the guy didn't had one :C
Feb 24, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: the current adapter i got is not that much reliable
Feb 24, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA17P6UU5514&cm_re=MicroSD_to_MiniSD_adapter-_-9SIA17P6UU5514-_-Product
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: olalala
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 adapters and a 16GB card for 25 bucks lol
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: 25 bucks buck
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: fuck
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: i bought my 32GB for 10 bucks
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: BTW
Feb 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: testing now the 2GB mini sd card, psio there seems to be data in it!
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: please i want nudes please...
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-All-in-One-Memory-Card-Reader-MINI-USB-2-0-OTG-Micro-SD-SDXC-TF/32824740108.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.17.373b37a0IahlgS&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10084_10083_10618_10630_10307_5711211_5722313_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10627_10626_10624_10623_106
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles make sure to share to my PM box lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - kenenthk: I like how I'm downloading shareware and its singing the best things in life are free
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - kenenthk: DUring the install phrase 
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: this thing belongued to a girl there are Christina Aguilera songs
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lol shareware? isn't all software shareware if you try hard enough? lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles don't share those!
Feb 24, 2018 6:01 PM - kenenthk: I cant say crackware because the fbi might be watching
Feb 24, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops I sharted again!
Feb 24, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Christina Aguilara?
Feb 24, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Feb 24, 2018 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Costello tells on you 
Feb 24, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: one bikini pick :C
Feb 24, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: bunch of pictures from girls
Feb 24, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/TF-Card-Reader-Memory-Stick-Mini-Micro-SD-Card-Adapter-to-MS-Card-MS-Pro-Duo/32827108284.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.117.373b37a0IahlgS&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10084_10083_10618_10630_10307_5711211_5722313_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10627_10626_1062
Feb 24, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 Dollar and a PSP is all I need lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: the owner of this thing lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Psi you should ask your daughter if she has a dollar on her
Feb 24, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 24, 2018 6:04 PM - kenenthk: Disinfect it first
Feb 24, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: damn i like the girl
Feb 24, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: :C
Feb 24, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles do a reverse image search on all the pictures find her facebook
Feb 24, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then stalk her lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 24, 2018 6:06 PM - kenenthk: Is she on tinder
Feb 24, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably someone stole her phone or camera and then sold that guy the card or something lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: pictures from 2008
Feb 24, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So she is 10 years older now lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Fucking hate being out of work im actually learning how to use software
Feb 24, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles so boring 
Feb 24, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a nudez in the bunch lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She seems like a nice person though lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: yeah no nudes. there is one in swiming that you see their faces lol, but there is nothing :C
Feb 24, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: still, gonna see with recuva if there is something deleted ;O;
Feb 24, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNbWvSq4BaM
Feb 24, 2018 6:15 PM - migles: damn, i wished i randomnly found this girl, we got along and then after we started dating we found theese pictures was her. and that was a sign that she was the one, and old 80s movie gliche
Feb 24, 2018 6:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Boring?
Feb 24, 2018 6:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It'S SATURDAY
Feb 24, 2018 6:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And you're bored?
Feb 24, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not bored, I made breakfast did all the dishes and ordered some stuff from Goodwill lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:22 PM - migles: psio get sd cards from goodwill and recover the nudes
Feb 24, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TZGWa
Feb 24, 2018 6:23 PM - migles: but
Feb 24, 2018 6:23 PM - migles: isn't your grandson?
Feb 24, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hehehehe
Feb 24, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Step daughter  (also kidding) lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: aren't you mad at your step daugher?
Feb 24, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh not really, more disappointed in how she turned out (pretty much the worst humanity has to offer)
Feb 24, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pusCxfV.jpg
Feb 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: KEK
Feb 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cvFf8
Feb 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean she isn't the total worst. she hasn't actually murdered anyone that I know of and isn't shooting up drugs... although smoking meth and eating pills is pretty close to shooting up in my opinion.
Feb 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So she has those positive qualities going for her at least? lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty sad on the list of accomplishments "I had a kid and haven't killed anyone yet!" lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iHQ3ESF.mp4
Feb 24, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: >inb4 penile brake
Feb 24, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7dEn3Av.jpg
Feb 24, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: >inafter penile brake
Feb 24, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: omg my penis hurts
Feb 24, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: i can almost feel it
Feb 24, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yxlGMAG
Feb 24, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: lol the dude from the flea market tried to sell me a usb floppy drive, claiming it will be incredible rare
Feb 24, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AqOIGIH a breakthrough in circumcisions!!!
Feb 24, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles they are useful depending on the drive... if it's like a 720K drive it could be nice to make floppies for like Amiga and shit
Feb 24, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: the dude was with a mood saying like it is the next big thing that will raise in value
Feb 24, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a plain old 1.44MB drive? Hmmm not that I know of lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: it was a generic floppy 1.44mb floppy drive
Feb 24, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: the drive he had, was clearly a china made one by the quality
Feb 24, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: not even a branded one or something
Feb 24, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: the guy started talking "all thoose magnetic disks you can't read anymore"
Feb 24, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: "this will make you able to recover all that stuff"
Feb 24, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wonder if he knows you can just download all of them these days....
Feb 24, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At like 20MB's a second at my house lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: but he was like really convincing me, it was the next big retro deal
Feb 24, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean while your still reading the first disk, I would have them all downloaded the game installed and playing in emulation 
Feb 24, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: heh, plenty of us had personal data in thoose disks psio, like documents from the school days
Feb 24, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: that if you still have the floppies
Feb 24, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: he was talking more about that stuff
Feb 24, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you still have them and they haven't bit rotted...
Feb 24, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also those drives where bad at, IF you wrote the disk in drive B there where sometimes it wouldn't work in anything but drive B... lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By drive B I mean what ever the exact drive not like Windows drive B lol
Feb 24, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: really?
Feb 24, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: never knew about that
Feb 24, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: only worked in your slave drive?
Feb 24, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: heh, i found pretty funny the guy was trying to sell me a generic floppy drive reader you can get anywhere in the internet, like a very rare, retro usefull thing
Feb 24, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: psio tell me about that drive b nonsense
Feb 24, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: was there a real reason why that happened?
Feb 24, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if you bought that USB drive, and you put your personal files on a disk in it, there is a very real chance that the drive you recorded your files on that floppy is the only one that can read that disks
Feb 24, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you keep them aligned but some drives did there own alignment stuff I think?'
Feb 24, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just know commercial disks tended to be better at that.
Feb 24, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yxM1G
Feb 24, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: ho you are talking about general hardware stuff
Feb 24, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yx8dVuP
Feb 24, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: i tought like, if you swapped the drives slave to master you would still needed to read the disc from slave
Feb 24, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah
Feb 24, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: but yeah, i know that if you wrote using a drive, it might not work in another drive, because allignament and shit like that like different manufacters and models
Feb 24, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: hey psio check this out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h-u20eMwlw
Feb 24, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: 1GB in a cassete!!!
Feb 24, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: pretty nifty
Feb 24, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just what I need for my Comadore 64 lol
Feb 24, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: sadly its a thing for windows 3\95
Feb 24, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: not sure if you can make it work with commodore
Feb 24, 2018 7:21 PM - migles: either way, can't you get a compact flash card into your commodore trough someway?
Feb 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah they make SD card adapters now
Feb 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For most home computers
Feb 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: An Amiga with a 32GB SD card would be nice....
Feb 24, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49104499
Feb 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49149838 What is that red cart? Is that a flash cart?
Feb 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh cleaning kit
Feb 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol not worth the 78 bucks then (32X is trash) lol
Feb 24, 2018 7:36 PM - Veho: https://www.robotshop.com/media/files/images/grillbot-automatic-grill-cleaning-robot-large.jpg
Feb 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: Not for use on hardwood floors.
Feb 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: Or laminate.
Feb 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/pixelatedboat/status/967378697308094466
Feb 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How can that clean hot girls?
Feb 24, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AqIyIeP
Feb 24, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: I would not advise to use the robogrill on hot girls.
Feb 24, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: They say "beauty is only skin deep", and the robogrill will remove their skin.
Feb 24, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: Depravo, that comic is delightfully disturbing.
Feb 24, 2018 7:48 PM - Depravo: I thought you'd appreciate it 
Feb 24, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QckCkh8.gif I have never understood this... they all seem tight to me  lol
Feb 24, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KH9cqhc.jpg I wonder if MC Hammer is from the same tribe? lol
Feb 24, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: PR, obviously you haven't met Tom's mom.
Feb 24, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New season in Diablo III just started if anyone even cares lol
Feb 24, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am downloading it now probably play for like 3 days then get bored again
Feb 24, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15 bucks for the Necromancer... LOL totally not worth it.
Feb 24, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1hwRMkz
Feb 24, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1hteA
Feb 24, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1h4Ef
Feb 24, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1hWpu
Feb 24, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: psio last change! https://www.humblebundle.com/games/hunie-sekai-bundle
Feb 24, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: so you gonna buy me thoose games or nay?
Feb 24, 2018 8:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gLYMi1a.mp4
Feb 24, 2018 9:16 PM - VinsCool: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hiddencard.497420/
Feb 24, 2018 9:16 PM - VinsCool: Lol this guy
Feb 24, 2018 9:21 PM - Veho: EoF'd.
Feb 24, 2018 9:21 PM - VinsCool: Thanks a bunch Veho
Feb 24, 2018 10:05 PM - DeslotlCL: i reported it to be moved :B
Feb 25, 2018 1:35 AM - kenenthk: I had to use some orajel and I feel like my tooth just got a blow job from  $5 hooker because the relief only lasted for like 2 minutes 
Feb 25, 2018 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Also stop trying to suck up to veoh
Feb 25, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/7zx7cj/how_to_short_an_elevator/
Feb 25, 2018 2:08 AM - Oleboy555: HAHA
Feb 25, 2018 2:08 AM - Oleboy555: did he get stuck??
Feb 25, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One can only hope, and hope they looked at the security footage before they got him out....
Feb 25, 2018 2:09 AM - Oleboy555: they would probably smell it whilest getting him out
Feb 25, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was in charge of that building and it was in the US... (it doesn't look it is) I would have him arrested for vandalism and sue him for all the damages and clean up...
Feb 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I suspect burning piss smells pretty bad lol
Feb 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He did get stuck in it, so that's karma lol
Feb 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Oleboy555: the guy would probably act crazy and run off so that he doesnt get caught by police
Feb 25, 2018 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Psi you're an old man I'm sure your cabenits filled with stuff that could help me
Feb 25, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably at least a little lol
Feb 25, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have myself nothing (I only recently started taking diabeetus crap) but my wife has like 30 prescriptions lol
Feb 25, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she gets like vicodin and 2 other pain things.
Feb 25, 2018 2:21 AM - kenenthk: How to best a dentist, start asking people if they'll knock your teeth out foe 20 bucks
Feb 25, 2018 2:24 AM - kenenthk: Shit Tom hanks taught me you don't even need one
Feb 25, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: How is Netflix or Hulu not going to have Castaway
Feb 25, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried knocking out one of my wisdom teeth with a screw driver and a hammer once...
Feb 25, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It knocked a hunk out of it but like 8 years later I eventually broke down and paid a dentist to do it right lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/m4a2qmvu4ai01.jpg Well that doesn't look safe....
Feb 25, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ekswa3K


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 26, 2018)

Feb 25, 2018 4:02 AM - Dionicio3: First for next log thread thing
Feb 25, 2018 4:02 AM - Dionicio3: This is gey
Feb 25, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tvaddons.co/jsergio123-metahandler-api/amp/
Feb 25, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/15/15640820/netflix-blocks-app-rooted-android-devices
Feb 25, 2018 4:35 AM - Joe88: I dont really get the purpose, there is no hacked netflix apk
Feb 25, 2018 4:48 AM - Sicklyboy: Old article, but moot point considering Magisk hides root EXTREMELY WELL from SafetyNet API.
Feb 25, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.smdepot.net/news/tutorials/adding-using-evox-trainers/
Feb 25, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So doing that in the morning lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love cheats in video games lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Found a pack of 750 plus trainers but now I need to reinstall xmbc to use them lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 22khz is pushing my tablets speakers to near breaking.... Lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just tested a dog whistle app my dog hated it
Feb 25, 2018 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: poor dog
Feb 25, 2018 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He didn't really suffer but he did jump up (he liked to lay at my feet) and run out of the room in a hurry lol
Feb 25, 2018 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Likes even
Feb 25, 2018 9:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like he suffered
Feb 25, 2018 9:21 AM - hobbledehoy899: Instead of a Switch game I'm going to get an M-Disc compatible Blu-ray disc drive.
Feb 25, 2018 10:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LJOznuQ.jpg
Feb 25, 2018 10:52 AM - Depravo: We've all been there.
Feb 25, 2018 10:52 AM - Depravo: In other news: Platinum'd Secret of Mana this morning.
Feb 25, 2018 10:53 AM - Depravo: My third plat of the year.
Feb 25, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds like a good night
Feb 25, 2018 11:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Kodi should just allow addons to make tmdb calls with their key through an api
Feb 25, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: jesas
Feb 25, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: playing fallout 4, there is this dude who has a house, dudes dead, he died while trying to retrieve the girfriend's locket from the river
Feb 25, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Edwin
Feb 25, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: i got tears in my eyes
Feb 25, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: i grabbed the locket and stored it into the safe lol...
Feb 25, 2018 12:03 PM - migles: girfriend was dead for 3 years lol
Feb 25, 2018 12:20 PM - Depravo: Funnily enough I just started playing Fallout 4 again.
Feb 25, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: cool
Feb 25, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: i am enjoying the game
Feb 25, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: i miss new vegas tough... but i started that game too many times i can't be bothered to start it again
Feb 25, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: or be lost in my old saves
Feb 25, 2018 12:24 PM - Depravo: I played it before but never got around to completing it.
Feb 25, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: me neither
Feb 25, 2018 12:33 PM - kenenthk: Why is SwiftKey acting like ass on some forums
Feb 25, 2018 12:36 PM - kenenthk: It literally keeps adding words half way across the keyboard
Feb 25, 2018 1:48 PM - hobbledehoy899: Because™
Feb 25, 2018 2:53 PM - pyromaniac123: HEY YOU GUUUUYYYYSSSSSS!!!
Feb 25, 2018 2:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: leave
Feb 25, 2018 2:57 PM - pyromaniac123: no 
Feb 25, 2018 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off gaymerz
Feb 25, 2018 3:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: suck me ken 
Feb 25, 2018 3:18 PM - hobbledehoy899: Give me a fucking break, it's -7 °C here!
Feb 25, 2018 3:22 PM - kenenthk: Psi what are your speeds looking like from that site lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speeds?
Feb 25, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that zone one?
Feb 25, 2018 3:23 PM - kenenthk: The zone
Feb 25, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't know.. I only downloaded like 2 packs of trainers
Feb 25, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so they where only like 1 point something megs lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:24 PM - kenenthk: They capped at like 200kbps
Feb 25, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have every Xbox Original game made.... lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.25TB's lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: compressed though
Feb 25, 2018 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Then started charging people for faster speeds which is part of the reason I got banned there lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol oh that's not nice
Feb 25, 2018 3:25 PM - kenenthk: You know you can pop in a 2tb drive
Feb 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Net Neutrality before it was a thing lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 250GB one and to be honest it looks like it's going to be plenty
Feb 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did use up 50GB on this awesome emulator thing
Feb 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja Massive
Feb 25, 2018 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Get yourself a ide to Sata bridge you'll be thankful for it
Feb 25, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably will do that down the road only 8 bucks and SATA drives are cheaper... lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Saw some dude modified it to where you can just slide in a laptop drive
Feb 25, 2018 3:28 PM - kenenthk: I can't remember if the optical drives required for boot
Feb 25, 2018 3:29 PM - SirNapkin1334: That would fit on my hard drive.
Feb 25, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah well I hear there is a BIOS mod you can do to replace the optical drive with a second hard drive but it's risky
Feb 25, 2018 3:30 PM - kenenthk: I'd like to see someone 3d print a door hinge for it so you can just pop out drives
Feb 25, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and if things go south from my understanding it just bricks the console completely lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:32 PM - SirNapkin1334: 4TB. Don't blame me, it was an Amazon Deal of the Day. I got it for 30¢ more than a 3TB. I originally was gonna buy a 1TB, but the 4TB was only $25 more. And it was from a reputable source, a Seagate BarraCuda.
Feb 25, 2018 3:32 PM - kenenthk: It's nice having a 2.5 drive in it though
Feb 25, 2018 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Lol 4tb drive in a og xbox
Feb 25, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QxKSRqXLuE Check out this emulator for the Xbox... so fancy lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Dump all your blurays onto a og xbox
Feb 25, 2018 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Mines just collecting dust but it has a place in my heart because it was my first modchip install
Feb 25, 2018 3:34 PM - kenenthk: I can install a modchip on a Xbox but I can't on a ps1 go figure
Feb 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought 2TB was the upper limit?
Feb 25, 2018 3:36 PM - kenenthk: He has 2 Xbox stacked
Feb 25, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about the drive letter's and file system or something (although 2TB's is plenty for literally everything but a huge ass movie collection.)
Feb 25, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you can
Feb 25, 2018 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Lol people think 2tbs plenty on a Xbox one
Feb 25, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: can't install mod chip for PS1?
Feb 25, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 250GB on my Xbox and like 100 Xbox games and that 50GB emulator with a crap ton of games... and still like 100GB free lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Think theres a 500 in mine
Feb 25, 2018 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Have you ever tried the wifi router on it
Feb 25, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lately I have learned to try to be more selective lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:39 PM - kenenthk: I never could get it to work
Feb 25, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my computer I have them all to FTP them but Wifi?
Feb 25, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Original Xbox only has ethernet as far as I know lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Theres a WiFi router for the og xbox
Feb 25, 2018 3:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/232662188455?chn=ps&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fi%25252F232662188455%25253Fchn%25253Dps%2526itemid%253D232662188455%2526targetid%253D399820207891%2526device%253Dm%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D9023858%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D1029894471%2526adgrou
Feb 25, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird probably one of those WiFi to ethernet dongle things... those are janky lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Can't you just transfer directly from ethernet
Feb 25, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I just use FTP
Feb 25, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drag any files I want to it  lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:43 PM - kenenthk: You give all your money to China why not ebay
Feb 25, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 100 foot long ethernet cable for just these kinds of things
Feb 25, 2018 3:43 PM - kenenthk: I don't trust any cable longer then 10 feet fucking cat
Feb 25, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I did see one of those wireless things on an auction for 2 Xbox originals on goodwill lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but the shipping on that whole thing was like 40 bucks
Feb 25, 2018 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Stop giving your money to China and feed the homeless psi
Feb 25, 2018 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Gamerz needs to eat
Feb 25, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 25, 2018 3:48 PM - SirNapkin1334: I was talking about my computer. I don't even have an Xbox.
Feb 25, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to replace this mouse.... I click on stuff it's doing like double clicks lol
Feb 25, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LJOznuQ.jpg
Feb 25, 2018 4:05 PM - pyromaniac123: is it worth doing a hardmod on the 3ds?
Feb 25, 2018 4:05 PM - pyromaniac123: for read/write access to nand?
Feb 25, 2018 4:05 PM - pyromaniac123: bought a 7.1.0-16e 3ds today
Feb 25, 2018 4:07 PM - SirNapkin1334: Yeah. Unless you hardbrick it. Then it's not.
Feb 25, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PRCnR
Feb 25, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pyromaniac I avoid hardmods to anything unless I absolutely have too
Feb 25, 2018 4:09 PM - pyromaniac123: i can't find any pics of the clk point that isn't on the back of the board
Feb 25, 2018 4:11 PM - pyromaniac123: it's supposed to be under the cartridge leg somewhere
Feb 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds like a pain in the ass....
Feb 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portable consoles doing a hard mod has to be like twice as hard as a normal console lol
Feb 25, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kCFcd
Feb 25, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r9NDj I love these lol
Feb 25, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RvbBa
Feb 25, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wh4wiMw
Feb 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WhCsi This made me laugh too hard lol
Feb 25, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gccM1
Feb 25, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gcbeo65
Feb 25, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gc338
Feb 25, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a8lS4
Feb 25, 2018 5:39 PM - kenenthk: S9 just released they pulled an apple lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No headphone port?
Feb 25, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No MicroSD expansion?
Feb 25, 2018 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Looks exactly the same
Feb 25, 2018 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Besides the finger print location
Feb 25, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh lol to be fair 99% of phones look pretty much the same to me... thin rectangle screen meh lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit wish they would make phones a tiny bit thicker to make the battery last longer.
Feb 25, 2018 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Psi likes it thick
Feb 25, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed I do lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:43 PM - kenenthk: All I see on my YouTube feed is damn S9 videos
Feb 25, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some quad core LG phone (Android 4.4) someone gave me and it's nice and all but.... I have to charge it like every day if I use it and every 3 days even if I don't use it lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:45 PM - kenenthk: I just have to pay 50 bucks a month for my s8 on sprint
Feb 25, 2018 5:46 PM - kenenthk: I was paying like 30 bucks a month but 20 difference won't kill me much and I get Hulu with it eh
Feb 25, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CndR5dkOSjg This is the kind of stuff in my youtube feed lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I pay like 30 a month for mine.
Feb 25, 2018 5:48 PM - kenenthk: I don't wanna watch clips of your daughters business psi
Feb 25, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hulu is for heathens!!! Netflix is the only true streaming service!!! lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Religious wars in the future probably
Feb 25, 2018 5:53 PM - matpower: Psi, if you want a phone with amazing battery life
Feb 25, 2018 5:53 PM - matpower: Get a Redmi Note 4
Feb 25, 2018 5:54 PM - matpower: Flash LOS and call a day
Feb 25, 2018 5:54 PM - matpower: Unless you live in the US, in that case, it wouldn't have LTE lol
Feb 25, 2018 5:56 PM - matpower: Otherwise, amazing phone with 4000mAh battery and using the Snapdragon 625, which uses a fancy 10nm fabrication process or something like that, you can use that phone for 9/10 hours non-stop
Feb 25, 2018 6:02 PM - matpower: 14nm, but yeah
Feb 25, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk do you know how well PS1 games run on the original Xbox?
Feb 25, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to put like maybe 3-4 PS1 games on it... but I don't want too if they run like ass lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_462200.html That does look nice lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:10 PM - matpower: They used to run ok for child!me, but I barely had PS1 games on it
Feb 25, 2018 6:10 PM - matpower: Psi, yeah, Dad has one and I have a Redmi Note 3, I love both of them lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm yeah I kind of had my doubts it would run PS1 games well lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:11 PM - matpower: We had a proper PS1, so I think we only had like a few PS1 games on the Xbox lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:11 PM - matpower: It shouldn't be too bad, an OCd Pentium III should be more capable than a Raspberry Pi for sure
Feb 25, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can play all the PS1 and PS2 games on my PS3 but I am being silly lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:16 PM - matpower: Psi, search for  "pcsxbox compatibility list 2015" and click on that ISO site with a zone
Feb 25, 2018 6:17 PM - matpower: There is some good info on the thread itself
Feb 25, 2018 6:27 PM - T-hug: just got smoked by Meteor7 on the twitch mario kart
Feb 25, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: matpower looking it up now lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Mat has no power
Feb 25, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.1emulation.com/forums/topic/35841-pcsxbox-psx-emulator-for-xbox-v22b25-newest-beta-release/ It's been being updated a long time lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:34 PM - matpower: Based Meteor lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Shenmue 3 sucks
Feb 25, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Xbox one? I have the Dreamcast version of part one lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Shenmue II is on the Xbox
Feb 25, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/o6Y3H_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 25, 2018 6:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm just predicting the amount of dissapointment
Feb 25, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was Shenmue II on the Xbox good? I liked the Dreamcast one but felt it was over rated
Feb 25, 2018 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I think its hilarious that there's no switch port
Feb 25, 2018 6:52 PM - kenenthk: Since it's mostly gay weebs that squeel over the name
Feb 25, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch need Excite Truck II.....
Feb 25, 2018 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Switch needs Sonys support
Feb 25, 2018 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Remember how that went down
Feb 25, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony could be a publisher on the Switch that would be cool but they would want some Nintendo games on the PS4 lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember some kick ass Sony SNES games lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:54 PM - kenenthk: No cartridge for you sony
Feb 25, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Keep your 50gb worth of data pleb
Feb 25, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Switch has a theoretical limit of 128GBs but I doubt there will be any need for 720P games that large lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:57 PM - Flame: were did you get that info on 128 gb psio
Feb 25, 2018 6:57 PM - kenenthk: The dock can hardly output 1080
Feb 25, 2018 6:58 PM - kenenthk: He's been digging in his daughter's stash again
Feb 25, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 6:59 PM - kenenthk: God help me I'm about to apply for stocking at walmart at least my old assistant manager works there now
Feb 25, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh do tire department instead
Feb 25, 2018 7:00 PM - kenenthk: She hystericallly got fired for stealing groceries at the old store lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sKKTz0l.jpg
Feb 25, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thats a good idea lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it really is
Feb 25, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: also helps her
Feb 25, 2018 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Why my cat thinks my foots a toy is beyond me
Feb 25, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I knew a peson who got fired at Walmart for eating a banana they where hyperglycemic.....
Feb 25, 2018 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: to cats hunting = playing and if your foot moves then it needs to be hunted
Feb 25, 2018 7:03 PM - kenenthk: At least the nice part about it is we get hour long breaks and walmart has decent precooked food
Feb 25, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those cups of popcorn shrimp.... So good lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:04 PM - kenenthk: My cat sees me as a preditor one minute and his owner the next
Feb 25, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't eat them any more but when I could lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Psycho did you ever live in the midwest
Feb 25, 2018 7:05 PM - kenenthk: My keyboard autocorrected that but still
Feb 25, 2018 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: cats don't have a concept of owner
Feb 25, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol mid west no
Feb 25, 2018 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just see you as a source for petting and food and play
Feb 25, 2018 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just your cat being in awake mode
Feb 25, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Michigan then Florida only
Feb 25, 2018 7:08 PM - kenenthk: My cat knows who's in charge
Feb 25, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I find looking at a Chinese menu shows cats who is at the top of the food chain.
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - kenenthk: 5 star Chinese catkin
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meow mix, Wang asked for it by name! Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: im
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: him
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: :TPI
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: :TPI:
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i fucked that up
Feb 25, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda tired today
Feb 25, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am in the bathroom  like liquid shit lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it could be worse I could feel sick lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:13 PM - kenenthk: 
Feb 25, 2018 7:14 PM - kenenthk: I use to have the smilies memorized then I stopped giving a fuck about everyone here
Feb 25, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:14 PM - p1ngpong: can someone please gift me a mgs survive save slot
Feb 25, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:15 PM - Joe88: cant, spent all my money on pokemon bank
Feb 25, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you buy more than one? Like 5? Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the future ant piracy dongle will consist of a USB credit card reader....
Feb 25, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anti even lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:17 PM - migles: fuck usb
Feb 25, 2018 7:17 PM - migles: wireless drm device
Feb 25, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Insert your Konami credit card now for only 29.9% interest rates!
Feb 25, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sign up now and get the base game with 1 free save slot for only 59.99!!!
Feb 25, 2018 7:20 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 save exploit cracks ps4
Feb 25, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet the GOTY edition has 2 save slots!!!!
Feb 25, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: i bet there will be like 5 different versions
Feb 25, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: legendary goty
Feb 25, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: legendary limited goty
Feb 25, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: advanced goty
Feb 25, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exciting DLC like use a controller or have sound!!!!
Feb 25, 2018 7:23 PM - kenenthk: $10 gift card for save slots at your local Walmart
Feb 25, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or save even more and get the 5 pack of saves for only $59.99!!!
Feb 25, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: "instead of payiung you more money, your job now gives you a save slot gift card as a perk
Feb 25, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: lel my sister actually gets media markt gift cards as extra from her job, once a year they give her about 3 gift cards of 50-100 value each
Feb 25, 2018 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Leave it to ping to start some shit
Feb 25, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As a present that's cool if it's instead of pay it's not cool lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Is there a story in survival
Feb 25, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That selling save slots thing has me #triggered
Feb 25, 2018 7:29 PM - kenenthk: I thought it was all shoot up zombies until you die
Feb 25, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know for sure but fuck that shit lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:30 PM - kenenthk: I guess konamis trying to get back at hideo over getting rid of hayter by trying to get back all the money they lost over it
Feb 25, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna pirate save slots lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:31 PM - Flame: if you can pirate the game why pirate the save slot?
Feb 25, 2018 7:32 PM - kenenthk: Well so you can save it obviously
Feb 25, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: but just do two installs
Feb 25, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: im sounding like jaden smith
Feb 25, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How can the game be real if there are no save slots left?
Feb 25, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:34 PM - Flame: LMAO
Feb 25, 2018 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Make it for arcade only
Feb 25, 2018 7:35 PM - Flame: life is like arcade mode -jaden smith
Feb 25, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put in more quarters now to save your high score?
Feb 25, 2018 7:35 PM - kenenthk: Only accept credit cards
Feb 25, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arcades should do that lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: flame!
Feb 25, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't jam the coin slot if there is no coin slot!
Feb 25, 2018 7:37 PM - kenenthk: Vending machines do it so it's not impossible
Feb 25, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cY1UHQj.mp4
Feb 25, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to get so much money at arcades with a straw... Would find jammed machines and unjam them
Feb 25, 2018 7:37 PM - kenenthk: #Aracdelivesmatter2018
Feb 25, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that explains why their pizza sucks?
Feb 25, 2018 7:38 PM - kenenthk: I was about to say that
Feb 25, 2018 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Actually the dominos by me is pretty good
Feb 25, 2018 7:39 PM - kenenthk: I just hate how all the damn toppings fall off
Feb 25, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/seagate-ironwolf-12tb-hdd,5276.html I need like 3 of these lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:40 PM - kenenthk: If I wanted a cheese pizza with a side of veggies I woulda aaked
Feb 25, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one near me sucks bad the sauce or meat something always tastes rotten or something
Feb 25, 2018 7:41 PM - kenenthk: God is Seagate becoming that desperate
Feb 25, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't buy Seagate drives.,
Feb 25, 2018 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Here's a 10tb drive from any place no we have 2 more!
Feb 25, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I put one in my Xbox but it was a 250GB from back when they where good and even then I didn't buy it lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: but i learned that seagate drives fail too much :C
Feb 25, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 12TB of lost data lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:43 PM - kenenthk: All of psis midget porn
Feb 25, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles they have abnormally high failure rates in my op
Feb 25, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Opinion
Feb 25, 2018 7:43 PM - kenenthk: He favors 360p porn tho
Feb 25, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some models like 30% in the first year
Feb 25, 2018 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Don't ignore my insults psi
Feb 25, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: flame!!!!!!!!!
Feb 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-stats-for-2017/
Feb 25, 2018 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Flame call migles stupid he'll act less gay towards you
Feb 25, 2018 7:45 PM - Flame: dude !
Feb 25, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: flame!!!
Feb 25, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:45 PM - Flame: da fuck man
Feb 25, 2018 7:45 PM - Flame: are you trying to learn my name migles
Feb 25, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: flame, so you gonna get me that sakura indie bundle?
Feb 25, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: i need it  >.<
Feb 25, 2018 7:46 PM - kenenthk: I think migles just discovered what a flame is he was playing with lighters again
Feb 25, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: ho wait, didn't this happened before? there was a sakura bundle, i did beg you for it, and it was in vain
Feb 25, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: give me £20 ill but the $1 for you migles
Feb 25, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: some months ago
Feb 25, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: come on, get me the 7 bucks average one :C
Feb 25, 2018 7:48 PM - kenenthk: If you're that low on money try getting into the same business as gamerz mom or psis daughter
Feb 25, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:48 PM - Flame: when was your birthday again migles
Feb 25, 2018 7:48 PM - Flame: ??
Feb 25, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: it will be this tuesday!
Feb 25, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was born March 5th 1857
Feb 25, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: when does this thing end?
Feb 25, 2018 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Are you finally turning 15?
Feb 25, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: hoo, psio can i date your step daughter for money? is it step daugher or real daughter?
Feb 25, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Step my DNA couldn't produce something that bad lol
Feb 25, 2018 7:50 PM - kenenthk: I mean if it's his real daughter just remember who's dick she came out of
Feb 25, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: i promisse that if she dates me she will start thinking about what happoened to her life and start to get in the right track, just because she tried me
Feb 25, 2018 7:51 PM - Flame: migles what date does the bundle end
Feb 25, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: after tomorrow ;O;
Feb 25, 2018 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Take a bitch to McDonald's on a first date if she complains get rid of her
Feb 25, 2018 7:51 PM - Joe88: they are all shit vn's
Feb 25, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: why not burguer king?
Feb 25, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: just dont take her to 5 guys....
Feb 25, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: but you know, if you take her to 5 guys and she still wants you, she is the one
Feb 25, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: or she is utterly crazy and  you should just shot yourself before worse
Feb 25, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/fmvs8
Feb 25, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: I already posted that, migles  
Feb 25, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: #vehohasnolife
Feb 25, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: speaking of my bday
Feb 25, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: i just hope my ex doesn't send me some b day message
Feb 25, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: Nudes.
Feb 25, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think my buddy watches one of those on twitch
Feb 25, 2018 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Migles gamerz is more of a toy than an ex
Feb 25, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: not really
Feb 25, 2018 8:09 PM - kenenthk: I use to think the same but I was high on acid
Feb 25, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: was talking to veho
Feb 25, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: migles you need to get over your ex... fuck her
Feb 25, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: like her current boyfriend ;O;
Feb 25, 2018 8:17 PM - Joe88: migles all the games are on igg with google drive links
Feb 25, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: igg?
Feb 25, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: indiegogo
Feb 25, 2018 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's a pirate site 
Feb 25, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: also what bundle?
Feb 25, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: indiegogo is a pirate site?
Feb 25, 2018 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, IGG
Feb 25, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but igg=indiegogo
Feb 25, 2018 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Fucking hell found out my tooth pains from a broken wisdom tooth
Feb 25, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: they should have chosen a less confusing name then
Feb 25, 2018 8:31 PM - Joe88: its a direct dl piracy site
Feb 25, 2018 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think IGG was around before Indiegogo 
Feb 25, 2018 8:32 PM - Joe88: well "games" comes after the igg part but wast trying to break the rules
Feb 25, 2018 8:32 PM - kenenthk: I can feel the fucker moving around
Feb 25, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you still did Joe
Feb 25, 2018 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BAN BAN BAN
Feb 25, 2018 8:33 PM - Joe88: 
Feb 25, 2018 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't even get rid of it anymore, we have a Shitbox log now ;O;
Feb 25, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: since when?
Feb 25, 2018 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Delete all of Tom's messages
Feb 25, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's in the Eof
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox-thread.497087/
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno why Costello did it, but eh whatever lol
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: wow
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - Joe88: well thats a thing now
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now you can't shittalk the staff without them knowing ;O;
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - Joe88: our shit posts will be immortal now
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: there is a lot of me in there, can't the thread be visible only for staff?
Feb 25, 2018 8:35 PM - kenenthk: Who the fuck would wanna read all that shit
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: why eof though
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like that shitty Dep 
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles public messages are public property
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: deal with it
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly don't know, it does feel like it should be a staff only thing
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, whatever lol
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: but i liked the shoutbox because it allowed me to talk with theese people freely :C
Feb 25, 2018 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Lol public property on the internet
Feb 25, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can still talk freely ;O;
Feb 25, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Feb 25, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just people will know when you shit on them ;O;
Feb 25, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, if anyone bothers reading it
Feb 25, 2018 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Migles is gonna loose a lot of friends now
Feb 25, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz fuck it is long lol
Feb 25, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: there are always loosers that do read that stuff
Feb 25, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: *losers
Feb 25, 2018 8:38 PM - kenenthk: I like to keep taps on people that shit talk me
Feb 25, 2018 8:43 PM - Flame: ken you work for NSA now?
Feb 25, 2018 8:44 PM - kenenthk: I knew someone at my old job that worked at the irs
Feb 25, 2018 8:44 PM - kenenthk: He wouldn't tell me any secrets
Feb 25, 2018 8:45 PM - Flame: he had two jobs?
Feb 25, 2018 8:45 PM - Flame: he work for irs and your workplace?
Feb 25, 2018 8:45 PM - Flame: @ the NSA
Feb 25, 2018 8:45 PM - kenenthk: A lot of people do
Feb 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Flame: he must be a legend if he works at the IRS and NSA
Feb 25, 2018 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Or a severe alcoholic
Feb 25, 2018 8:47 PM - Flame: why alcoholic?
Feb 25, 2018 8:47 PM - Flame: cant connect the dots?
Feb 25, 2018 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Any government job turns you into an alcoholic
Feb 25, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: reading the shitbox can be pretty entertaining
Feb 25, 2018 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Retail turns you into an alcoholic
Feb 25, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i read the backlog on the shitbox page sometimes just for the imgur links
Feb 25, 2018 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Did you see my jdbye is a fag comments?
Feb 25, 2018 8:52 PM - kenenthk: I'm sorry this wisdom tooth has me extra bitchy today
Feb 25, 2018 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Feb 25, 2018 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause you didn't make any
Feb 25, 2018 8:54 PM - Joe88: he just did
Feb 25, 2018 8:54 PM - kenenthk: You read it didn't you
Feb 25, 2018 8:54 PM - Joe88: lol
Feb 25, 2018 8:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm tempted just to push this fucker out
Feb 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Flame: how can you have wisdom tooth if you have no wisdom -jaden smith
Feb 25, 2018 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Your mom gives me wisdom
Feb 25, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: did he also spell tooth wrong?
Feb 25, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: teeth*
Feb 25, 2018 8:58 PM - kenenthk: 
Feb 25, 2018 8:59 PM - kenenthk: Flame and jdbye must have no wisdom teeth
Feb 25, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i was technically correct
Feb 25, 2018 9:00 PM - Flame: learn English by the English not americunts -jaden smith
Feb 25, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't jaden smith an americunt? 
Feb 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Flame: https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/wisdom-tooth-removal/
Feb 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Flame: proper English
Feb 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Flame: -jaden smith
Feb 25, 2018 9:02 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure it's a global thing to say tooth and teeth as two different things idk
Feb 25, 2018 9:02 PM - kenenthk: Jdbye isn't even American
Feb 25, 2018 9:03 PM - Flame: ken plz you work for the government your drunk go home
Feb 25, 2018 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame as singular yes
Feb 25, 2018 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: not as plural
Feb 25, 2018 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: lern2english
Feb 25, 2018 9:04 PM - kenenthk: I wanna be a cop so it's ok to mix whiskey in my coffee
Feb 25, 2018 9:04 PM - Flame: jdbye do i teach you Swedish?
Feb 25, 2018 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Lol the nonbritish or non-American user teaching a British person english
Feb 25, 2018 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Fucking shitbox for you 
Feb 25, 2018 9:05 PM - Flame: lol
Feb 25, 2018 9:06 PM - kenenthk: Flame go beg your queen for forgiveness
Feb 25, 2018 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Jdbye are you still diying
Feb 25, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame, i don't know
Feb 25, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: do you?
Feb 25, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have heard from some people that my english is better than many americans
Feb 25, 2018 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Rarely I made a good Bavarian strawberry cream mix
Feb 25, 2018 9:23 PM - kenenthk: Debating on sloppy Joe or cheeseburgers tonight
Feb 25, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: Last week I had a sloppy joe cheeseburger.
Feb 25, 2018 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Sounds nasty
Feb 25, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: how was it deps
Feb 25, 2018 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Like sloppy Joe over a cheeseburger or cheese in sloppy joe
Feb 25, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: Simply magical.
Feb 25, 2018 9:35 PM - Depravo: https://www.giraffe.net/locations/castleford/main-menu-2
Feb 25, 2018 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Was it under $20
Feb 25, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: lol, moved fallout into the nvme, was tired of slow loadings and overworld loading
Feb 25, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: now got the nvme full
Feb 25, 2018 9:37 PM - Depravo: The burger alone? Yes. The meal? No.
Feb 25, 2018 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Dep must be digging into gbatemp ad revenue behind Costellos back
Feb 25, 2018 9:40 PM - migles: fuck, game doesnt' work now
Feb 25, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: lol found the issue, stupidly, the game with a controller plugged in, allows you to skip the initial movies with the mouse\keyboard, but refuses input of theese in the menus
Feb 25, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: and didn't had controller symbols to show me that
Feb 25, 2018 9:47 PM - Depravo: I'm playing it on PS4 so I'm spared all the setup and tinkering shenanigans.
Feb 25, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: lel
Feb 25, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: sadly it still takes 5 seconds to load
Feb 25, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: does the ps4 has less bugs stuff?
Feb 25, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: Couldn't say. I've never played the PC version.
Feb 25, 2018 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Dep share games with me
Feb 25, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: weirdly the game now feels more responsive.. or maybe it's just placebo
Feb 25, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: I'm taking a shit while posting in the shitbox
Feb 25, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Am i a patreon now
Feb 25, 2018 10:30 PM - Seriel: yes
Feb 25, 2018 10:53 PM - VinsCool: no
Feb 25, 2018 10:58 PM - Seriel: why not
Feb 25, 2018 11:02 PM - VinsCool: idk
Feb 25, 2018 11:02 PM - VinsCool: don,t mind me
Feb 25, 2018 11:13 PM - kenenthk: No one ever does 
Feb 25, 2018 11:14 PM - Seriel: no
Feb 25, 2018 11:14 PM - Seriel: vins is cool
Feb 25, 2018 11:15 PM - kenenthk: I'm just an asshole to everyone
Feb 25, 2018 11:16 PM - Seriel: thats nice
Feb 25, 2018 11:16 PM - Seriel: you do you pal
Feb 25, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Why do we gotta be so serial
Feb 25, 2018 11:22 PM - Seriel: why not
Feb 25, 2018 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Yolo
Feb 26, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/rumor-nvidia-gtx-2080-2070-ampere-cards-launch-march-gtc-2018/amp/
Feb 26, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GDDR6 hmmm amazing!
Feb 26, 2018 12:31 AM - kenenthk: Psi does Florida turn everyone into a druggie
Feb 26, 2018 12:48 AM - matpower: >20xx
Feb 26, 2018 12:48 AM - matpower: What a jump
Feb 26, 2018 1:03 AM - DinohScene: Where's the simpler times of having Megahertz processors
Feb 26, 2018 1:03 AM - DinohScene: Megabytes of RAM
Feb 26, 2018 1:04 AM - DinohScene: big grey boxes
Feb 26, 2018 1:04 AM - DinohScene: and fucking low res eyecancer cannons
Feb 26, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 26, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh I remember those days
Feb 26, 2018 1:42 AM - VinsCool: CRT is the shiiit
Feb 26, 2018 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: I rememb-no i don't
Feb 26, 2018 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: CRT is dope tho
Feb 26, 2018 1:42 AM - VinsCool: I miss the NTSC scanlines on old consoles.
Feb 26, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the old Apple IIe Green phosphate displays lol
Feb 26, 2018 2:16 AM - VinsCool: That reminds me I still need to get that darned AV and Stereo mod in my Atary 2600
Feb 26, 2018 2:16 AM - VinsCool: Doesn't look too complicated to install, thankfully.
Feb 26, 2018 2:17 AM - matpower: CRT was the shit
Feb 26, 2018 2:17 AM - matpower: Fuck, the refresh rate and input lag was amazing
Feb 26, 2018 2:17 AM - matpower: Also you could do weird ass resolutions while keeping it native
Feb 26, 2018 2:18 AM - matpower: It also used to give me a fuzzy feeling whenever I got my face near the screen lol
Feb 26, 2018 2:22 AM - VinsCool: The static on the tub, a feeling we no longer feel.
Feb 26, 2018 2:22 AM - VinsCool: That or the little whistle sound
Feb 26, 2018 2:22 AM - VinsCool: Though I don't miss this one
Feb 26, 2018 2:46 AM - hii915: https://goo.gl/CwM2fs
Feb 26, 2018 2:49 AM - hii915: Worlds best CRT?? ^^
Feb 26, 2018 2:56 AM - Sakitoshi: those professional crt monitors (those are not tv's) are the most popular
Feb 26, 2018 2:57 AM - Sakitoshi: but if you want the best crt's look no further than pc monitors
Feb 26, 2018 2:57 AM - VinsCool: I'll keep using my old ass CRT from a storage given to me, thanks
Feb 26, 2018 2:58 AM - Sakitoshi: plug a composite/s-video/rgb to vga converter and enjoy real quality
Feb 26, 2018 2:58 AM - VinsCool: Too bad I have no old PC screen here
Feb 26, 2018 2:59 AM - Sakitoshi: but I prefer the 14'' samsung tv I have lying around or the crt-pi shader for my led tv
Feb 26, 2018 2:59 AM - matpower: Yeah, the BVM is highly desired
Feb 26, 2018 2:59 AM - matpower: It is fucking overpriced nowadays
Feb 26, 2018 2:59 AM - matpower: Damn retro gaming fad ruined everything
Feb 26, 2018 3:00 AM - Sakitoshi: it became a status symbol
Feb 26, 2018 3:01 AM - Sakitoshi: while is somewhat akin to brag about liking eating shit with a silver spoon
Feb 26, 2018 3:02 AM - Sakitoshi: old games will be old and pixelated no matter where you play them, not saying is a bad thing
Feb 26, 2018 3:04 AM - VinsCool: I personally as long as I get muh scanlines and vibrant colours
Feb 26, 2018 3:04 AM - VinsCool: don't mind* wew
Feb 26, 2018 3:06 AM - Sakitoshi: the funny thing is that scanlines aren't all that visible anyway but everyone now says how awesome are and exaggerate them
Feb 26, 2018 3:07 AM - VinsCool: I wouldn't exaggerate them though.
Feb 26, 2018 3:08 AM - VinsCool: They just make low resolution games look nice
Feb 26, 2018 3:08 AM - Sakitoshi: the better contrast is the only inherent aspect that is completely genuine
Feb 26, 2018 3:08 AM - VinsCool: I really do enjoy the vibrant image
Feb 26, 2018 3:09 AM - Sakitoshi: the way crt technology works makes colors more vivid
Feb 26, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't understand that CRT added a analog filter to games...
Feb 26, 2018 3:09 AM - VinsCool: On LCD screens it's blurry and that ruins it a buit
Feb 26, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Where now you have to use a digital filter like BrZ lol
Feb 26, 2018 3:09 AM - VinsCool: I actually use a NTSC filter on emulators, lol
Feb 26, 2018 3:10 AM - VinsCool: I just like how it looks
Feb 26, 2018 3:10 AM - Sakitoshi: brz/hqx and all those are atrocious
Feb 26, 2018 3:10 AM - VinsCool: Nearest or riot lol
Feb 26, 2018 3:10 AM - Sakitoshi: gimme sharp bilinear instead
Feb 26, 2018 3:10 AM - VinsCool: Don't dare applying a biliner filter to the scaled image, I get mad lol
Feb 26, 2018 3:11 AM - VinsCool: I hate the blur it causes
Feb 26, 2018 3:11 AM - Sakitoshi: have you ever tried the sharp bilinear shader??
Feb 26, 2018 3:11 AM - Sakitoshi: or quillez??
Feb 26, 2018 3:12 AM - VinsCool: I don't think I have. I usually swear on no filter at all (pixel perfect?) and NTSC if I feel fancy
Feb 26, 2018 3:12 AM - VinsCool: lol
Feb 26, 2018 3:12 AM - VinsCool: Do you have screenshoits?
Feb 26, 2018 3:15 AM - Sakitoshi: https://imgur.com/lglJLMl
Feb 26, 2018 3:15 AM - Sakitoshi: that's the sharp bilinear shader on retroarch
Feb 26, 2018 3:16 AM - Sakitoshi: quilez and pixellate are the same too
Feb 26, 2018 3:16 AM - matpower: I used that lightweight shaders for the Raspberry Pi
Feb 26, 2018 3:16 AM - matpower: I should get some proper CRT shaders
Feb 26, 2018 3:16 AM - VinsCool: Well, that looks exactly like no filter
Feb 26, 2018 3:17 AM - Sakitoshi: retropie has the crt-pi shader
Feb 26, 2018 3:17 AM - VinsCool: Wait, I do see some slight bilinear
Feb 26, 2018 3:17 AM - Sakitoshi: I use that for every emulator on my pi
Feb 26, 2018 3:17 AM - VinsCool: but that's so little I don,t really find it appealing personally 
Feb 26, 2018 3:18 AM - VinsCool: As long as it's not the blurry bilinear I hate, hahahaha
Feb 26, 2018 3:19 AM - Sakitoshi: for what I understand sharp bilinear do nearest neighbor to the maximum integer number your resolution allows it and then applies bilinear
Feb 26, 2018 3:19 AM - Sakitoshi: why? because that way there are no uneven pixels
Feb 26, 2018 3:20 AM - VinsCool: This is what I don't like -> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/16rDAnUCtF8/maxresdefault.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 3:20 AM - VinsCool: See how blurry it gets?
Feb 26, 2018 3:20 AM - VinsCool: it's not so bad, but it does bother me a bit 
Feb 26, 2018 3:23 AM - Sakitoshi: https://imgur.com/APYMu90
Feb 26, 2018 3:23 AM - WeedZ: Looking for blur https://i.imgur.com/joMslFZ.gif
Feb 26, 2018 3:23 AM - Sakitoshi: that crt shader is crt-pi
Feb 26, 2018 3:23 AM - Sakitoshi: my crt shader of choice
Feb 26, 2018 3:23 AM - VinsCool: them scanlines haha
Feb 26, 2018 3:24 AM - Sakitoshi: it looks nicer on a tv
Feb 26, 2018 3:24 AM - Sakitoshi: https://imgur.com/wICbLc9
Feb 26, 2018 3:25 AM - Sakitoshi: this other is my choice on pc
Feb 26, 2018 3:25 AM - Sakitoshi: big blur is called
Feb 26, 2018 3:25 AM - Sakitoshi: it's a little too blurry
Feb 26, 2018 3:25 AM - Sakitoshi: but I like the overlay
Feb 26, 2018 3:25 AM - VinsCool: this looks a bit too blurry, and the side would distract a bit, I think lol
Feb 26, 2018 3:26 AM - VinsCool: Looks nice for video recording though
Feb 26, 2018 3:37 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBn_7xytugo
Feb 26, 2018 4:00 AM - Sakitoshi: not that distracting and looks nice in movement
Feb 26, 2018 4:00 AM - Sakitoshi: https://imgur.com/sSsJO6u


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 27, 2018)

Feb 26, 2018 4:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://media.giphy.com/media/3bbaA7CoEsUHyiS8Yj/giphy.gif 
Feb 26, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a81TM
Feb 26, 2018 4:37 AM - VinsCool: oooh Sakitoshi that does look pretty damn smooth
Feb 26, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nVjJO
Feb 26, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nVp09
Feb 26, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A0hCjRC
Feb 26, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/Fjc5c
Feb 26, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the sex is like.... Lol
Feb 26, 2018 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe she likes rough sex...
Feb 26, 2018 6:58 AM - VinsCool: That's pretty disturbing.
Feb 26, 2018 8:28 AM - Veho: "Man with micropenis finds love of his life."
Feb 26, 2018 8:30 AM - T-hug: TROJAN FEVER
Feb 26, 2018 8:45 AM - Veho: Is that some sort of sports team, or are you really excited about condoms?
Feb 26, 2018 8:49 AM - T-hug: the guy with the mini wife has it on his tshirt
Feb 26, 2018 8:49 AM - T-hug: i found it funny lol
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 AM - T-hug: because obviously I thought about condoms too
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 AM - Veho: Ah.
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 AM - T-hug: >_<;
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 AM - Veho: http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/jyoti-amge-cries-foul-over-fake-wedding-pictures/article19621509.ece
Feb 26, 2018 8:57 AM - Veho: https://www.thesun.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/nintchdbpict000380863609.jpg?strip=all&w=960
Feb 26, 2018 10:14 AM - Veho: The right click menu on Youtube now has a "Stats for nerds" item.
Feb 26, 2018 10:23 AM - Sakitoshi: now has? have you been living under a rock? has been there for years now
Feb 26, 2018 10:34 AM - Veho: I have been living under a rock.
Feb 26, 2018 10:53 AM - migles: only 3 years? i swear it has been there for like 5 yers or more
Feb 26, 2018 10:53 AM - migles: veho is living in the future, he doesn't even use right click
Feb 26, 2018 10:58 AM - Sakitoshi: Or in the past and with a mac with only one mouse button
Feb 26, 2018 11:02 AM - Veho: migles in onto me  ;O;
Feb 26, 2018 11:04 AM - migles: do recent macs have 2 buttons?
Feb 26, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: i tought apple was all simplistic and futuristic
Feb 26, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: I have no idea.
Feb 26, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: was playing fallout, reached an area where sudendly game struggled at 3 fps
Feb 26, 2018 11:11 AM - migles: go scared for a while, tought sudenly i was thermal throttling or something going on, it was jusst a bug\glitch from the game
Feb 26, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: slightly gross picture but funny: https://i.imgur.com/MdDmPFO.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 11:31 AM - migles: heres the weird dump i got it from https://imgur.com/gallery/bG1ZU
Feb 26, 2018 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: meh
Feb 26, 2018 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: none of that was very funny
Feb 26, 2018 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi posts funnier stuff
Feb 26, 2018 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: and also weirder stuff
Feb 26, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: well, psio is not here, so be happy with something
Feb 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Localhorst86: this was underwhelming
Feb 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Localhorst86: I am disapoint
Feb 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Localhorst86: *disappoint
Feb 26, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 26, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/85w7z4z3pji01.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 2:02 PM - Localhorst86: pff. not my job
Feb 26, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.lex18.com/story/37587145/texas-woman-defecates-in-pants-to-hide-drugs-during-arrest#.WpM3Mw2FghQ.reddit sounds poopy
Feb 26, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: Better than that guy in England who's on a shit strike.
Feb 26, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5628651/lemarr-chambers-poo-prison-drug-dealer-jail/
Feb 26, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 26, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't the drugs be like digested by that time?
Feb 26, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean unless he had them sealed up pretty damned good, after being inside the digestive tract that long the slightest hole in the package would leave the drugs gone lol
Feb 26, 2018 2:44 PM - Veho: They're encased in crystalized poop now.
Feb 26, 2018 3:09 PM - kenenthk: Fucking $300 just to get one wisdom tooth removed
Feb 26, 2018 3:18 PM - Veho: Medical tourism is a thing.
Feb 26, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x9j9rks.mp4
Feb 26, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I think I paid like that much too but I got 2 pulled at the same time
Feb 26, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: miserable for a week lol
Feb 26, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: what happened kenenthk? you go it was teeth not tooth
Feb 26, 2018 4:20 PM - Flame: you fucking crackhead-tooth
Feb 26, 2018 4:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cjhpKVk.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Swear I'm having bad luck today everyone I try to call wont be in for like another hour
Feb 26, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dHupz
Feb 26, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to call people in to work?
Feb 26, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: my biggest issue with public bathrooms, no foot pedal to turn on the water faucet!! such easy solution to both save water and germs free experience
Feb 26, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: don't understand why we either have thoose temporized faucets that never last the right ammount of time, or the shity sensors
Feb 26, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dHz9S
Feb 26, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spreading germs is good... culls the weak, the elderly and kids... All things I hate lol
Feb 26, 2018 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3SJAIsx.png
Feb 26, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like challenging her to touch her elbows behind her back could prove most revealing!
Feb 26, 2018 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Whys that toilets hole so small they obviously have no taste in good diarreah food
Feb 26, 2018 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Then again it makes pising easier
Feb 26, 2018 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: how are you supposed to touch your elbows behind your back if you can't even lick them
Feb 26, 2018 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm, i can kinda do it actually
Feb 26, 2018 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: she looks like she'd make a nice pillow
Feb 26, 2018 5:46 PM - kenenthk: ALso thats the kind of girl that needs breast reduction surgery
Feb 26, 2018 6:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5XWQd
Feb 26, 2018 6:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.facebook.com/groups/KCMetroPursuits/permalink/577947999212500/ 
Feb 26, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: "This post has been removed or could not be loaded."
Feb 26, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: You suck.
Feb 26, 2018 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Werid but it was some dude running from cops naked on a ATV
Feb 26, 2018 6:13 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/28467920_10155984451916287_6330877775008858705_n.jpg?oh=6e0f76e2dfd2af00557b42974594f309&oe=5B4958A4 < No wii wii us showing btw guys
Feb 26, 2018 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/356897572910137346/417747805138976769/unknown.png
Feb 26, 2018 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 26, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: 20 GB demo, i bet that's all the game but with the code locked to demo mode
Feb 26, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: or at the least, they removed the levels, but sound, textures not used in the demo etc still there
Feb 26, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Necause one tree texture has to be at least 1GB
Feb 26, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:24 PM - migles: 20 GB demo, i bet that's all the game but with the code locked to demo mode < Nooooo, PC FF games are huge in size
Feb 26, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFXV has a requirement of 100GB in space
Feb 26, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: nice
Feb 26, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: so, very likely its just the huge engine?
Feb 26, 2018 6:27 PM - kenenthk: 10GBs of it are just subtitles
Feb 26, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: how can subtitles be 10GB =
Feb 26, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: ?
Feb 26, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: I was obviously being serious
Feb 26, 2018 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A majority of it is more likely to be cutscenes and such
Feb 26, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, if you opt for 4K and HDR textures, the install size is like 150GB or so
Feb 26, 2018 6:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Actually migles, the full game is 100GB
Feb 26, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: 50GB are sword textures
Feb 26, 2018 6:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: or 155 GB for 4K textures
Feb 26, 2018 6:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The demo is just chapter 1 only
Feb 26, 2018 6:29 PM - Joe88: its needs to be cracked first, then after denuvo is gone, the repackers can get to work removing all the useless shit
Feb 26, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 155GB version is true 4K
Feb 26, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 100GB version is 1080P
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i perfectly understand how a game is 150GB but a 20 GB demo lol
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - Joe88: it also seems to hammer amd cards really badly going from the benchmark, seems they are redering hairworks shit on monsters that are miles away from you
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: is the demo large in content? or just 2 levels?
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's one chapter
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That is it
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Feb 26, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: how many chapters is the game?
Feb 26, 2018 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Enough to be worth 150gbs
Feb 26, 2018 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm.... I dunno O_O
Feb 26, 2018 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't play it, The demo on steam is what I wish they had on ps4
Feb 26, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 15 chapters, plus there's the DLC stuff
Feb 26, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first chapter is like an hour or two long, maybe more if you do a bunch of the side quest stuff that I mostly ignored lol
Feb 26, 2018 6:33 PM - kenenthk: So that slike 10gb per chapter
Feb 26, 2018 6:33 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eXbbh1f52I
Feb 26, 2018 6:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/LiacCOJ.mp4
Feb 26, 2018 6:36 PM - kenenthk: I mean if the bitch is that concerned why doesnt she just wear that thing in front of her to beging wit
Feb 26, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLcG66PDG1cyvUx8tltDWH40yiLohZwbFH
Feb 26, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: i never actually played a final fantasy game lol
Feb 26, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: A collection of terrible kung fu films with horrible dubs.
Feb 26, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: aside from trying the first one which i played about 10 minutes
Feb 26, 2018 6:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You shouldn't start with this one @[email protected]
Feb 26, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why? None of the FF mainline games are connected in any way
Feb 26, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And most of them play differently, so you can just start wherever you want
Feb 26, 2018 6:40 PM - Joe88: there is vauge refrences to other ones in the series, thats about as far connected they get
Feb 26, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: are they all rpg turn based?
Feb 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything up to 10 are ATB turn based, after that it's different
Feb 26, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: atb?
Feb 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I think 3 and 4 don't use ATB, but whatever lol
Feb 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Active Time Battle, it's where characters have a little timing bar that decides when they attack that recharges at a different rate depending on stats
Feb 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Joe88: its a meter that fills up after you do a move
Feb 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead of just going in XYZ order
Feb 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Joe88: 11 was online only and was sort of action rgb
Feb 26, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: was? is it over?
Feb 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Joe88: got replaced by 14 which is also online only
Feb 26, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: those are subscription based?
Feb 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Feb 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The servers shut down for 11 in 2016
Feb 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was quite a while, IIRC the game came out in like 2003
Feb 26, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: still it sucks to loose a game :C
Feb 26, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: *lose
Feb 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK there are private servers
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I dunno if they're still active 
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 1-3 has no ATB, 4-9 does, and 10 does not
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Joe88: 14 is f2p up to lvl 35
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: i wonder how can people make theese private servers stuff, if theese games usually have drm and are protected against it
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Joe88: then its $15 a month
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FF12 is more of a MMO RPG without actually Being MMO so... 
Feb 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But ff 13 has ATB again
Feb 26, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: so, i should try ff12?
Feb 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you like MMO games?
Feb 26, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: ho wait, its still turn based?
Feb 26, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the most part private servers use reverse engineering and packet parsing to "recreate" the way the actual server functions
Feb 26, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: don't mind mmo, but would preefer an action rpg game, with no turns stuff
Feb 26, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is why, for the most part, private servers are super buggy lol
Feb 26, 2018 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should try final fantasy mystic quest 
Feb 26, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: for the snes sonic?
Feb 26, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: lel, is there a sonic turn based rpg game?
Feb 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes
Feb 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/final-fantasy-mystic-quest.716/ 
Feb 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And sonic the hedgehog RPG aren't really a thing
Feb 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Unless you count the one NDS game) 
Feb 26, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: lel, no one made it?
Feb 26, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: "attack" "spindash"
Feb 26, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: pokemon hack, but with sonic characters as pokemons
Feb 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdpoRiGxxxg
Feb 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No is a licensed RPG game
Feb 26, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: wow, for the nds i only knew that island jet sky one
Feb 26, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: and do you remember that cards one for the psp XD
Feb 26, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: weird, didn't knew there was more sonic games for the nds
Feb 26, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: damn i miss my 3ds :C i could use it now to try that snes final fantasy game
Feb 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They had enough
Feb 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 3 good ones
Feb 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That is all sega can make when it comes to one console 
Feb 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 3 good sonic games for genesis, 3 for GBA and 3 for NDS
Feb 26, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: was sonic battle good?
Feb 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well I would say perhaps... mediocre, mostly cause it could be better but is not horrible
Feb 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's the monotonous nature that makes it bad.
Feb 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You play through story mode with a chosen character, and at random times between it you use the robot Emrel (Whatever his name is)
Feb 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The robot is the best part of the game cause you can customize his battle skills with any of the other characters you want
Feb 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But because the moves you aquire are RNG based, ruins all of the fun of having that as a thing in the game.
Feb 26, 2018 7:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Combined with the already limited moveset of all playable characters and is only fun for so long.
Feb 26, 2018 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I could do a review of the game, but I wonder if people would hate my opinion. 
Feb 26, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/half-life-1-vita-port-first-release.497554/ 
Feb 26, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: nice!
Feb 26, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: you can then easily port the other blue and green games and counter strike as well
Feb 26, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: lol so i am trying to download a slow torrent
Feb 26, 2018 7:26 PM - Joe88: what about the red one?
Feb 26, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: i am using 2 clients lol, weirdly, for the same torrent, clients get different peers... and utorrent is downloading at full speed, while qbittorrent was not getting more than 100kb all day
Feb 26, 2018 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Torrent you say?
Feb 26, 2018 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 26, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: yeah
Feb 26, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: damn i hate utorrent, its bloated with ads, but its working a lot better than qbit
Feb 26, 2018 7:39 PM - Joe88: then just download the pro version
Feb 26, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: thats what i had before moving into qbit lol
Feb 26, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: qbit has other issues like not saving torrent progress in my case
Feb 26, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: and fucks up when i manually move files and point the new location, it deletes the files, instead discovering that they exist
Feb 26, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have any issues with qBittorent myself.
Feb 26, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I'm still on like 3. something or other, current stable release is like 4.0 lol
Feb 26, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: i have 4.04
Feb 26, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: heh i am just really sad, that the thing i am downloading, only has like 10 people,  the qbit refuses to connect to this transmission dude that has a very good upload
Feb 26, 2018 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And these days I just torrent everything from my seedbox
Feb 26, 2018 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I hardly use torrent clients on my PCs lol
Feb 26, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: what seedbox ya got?
Feb 26, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: i kinda wanted to get a raspberry pi and build my seedbox
Feb 26, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a VPS on Scaleway ATM
Feb 26, 2018 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 50GB of space and 200MB/s down/up speeds, but that's basically all I need anyways
Feb 26, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: funny how "ssd" is the keyword selling point
Feb 26, 2018 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I only pay like $4 a month lol
Feb 26, 2018 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I'm gonna add another 50GB, but for now I can't be bothered
Feb 26, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: 50gb is not much :C
Feb 26, 2018 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Ha I still have a hot pixel.cso on my hard drive from like 3 years ago
Feb 26, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure it is
Feb 26, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: what's that kenenthk
Feb 26, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never torrent anything bigger than that, and it's not like I'm keeping them on the server after I finish seeding and I download it myself
Feb 26, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: i had been downloading stuff about 100GB tom
Feb 26, 2018 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well then stop downloading 8k porn ;O;
Feb 26, 2018 7:49 PM - kenenthk: obviously a psp game
Feb 26, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: yeah i guess you can empty it, but if ya want to download something big, can't use it
Feb 26, 2018 7:50 PM - kenenthk: get a damn job migles 
Feb 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've never downloaded anything bigger than 40GB
Feb 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always use repacks for big PC games
Feb 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't go around downloading 8k porn like you ;O;
Feb 26, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: unless you can someway play with external storage tom? like puting the torrent to save in a ftp or other clound thing?
Feb 26, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: *cloud
Feb 26, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: what OS does it use tom? linux?
Feb 26, 2018 7:52 PM - kenenthk: I only have 12gb left on my ssd lol
Feb 26, 2018 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It runs a barebones Linux OS, and uses Deluge for torrents
Feb 26, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: can you make it mine for cryptocurrencies and get your 4 bucks back ? ;O;
Feb 26, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it'd be utter shit at mining
Feb 26, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably couldn't make $4 in a year
Feb 26, 2018 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Fucking FL studio crashes right when I get a perferct loop 
Feb 26, 2018 8:08 PM - p1ngpong: well you got a bsod loop at least
Feb 26, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/h0o3fctwXw0
Feb 26, 2018 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Yus gotta have at least $2k worth of equipment to make ff look top notch
Feb 26, 2018 8:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4yf2itw3bM lol
Feb 26, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: OK DAMN IT
Feb 26, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: i will try that demo out
Feb 26, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/glENYox.png
Feb 26, 2018 8:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dont forget to update drivers migles
Feb 26, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: the age of optimized drivers for specific games
Feb 26, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jsuBxtb.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 8:47 PM - Veho: He multiplies via spores.
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: so i was getting in pez, when i found out you actually need to translate yourself their language
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: *fez
Feb 26, 2018 8:50 PM - Veho: PEZ?
Feb 26, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hRYlu
Feb 26, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: http://economycan-economycandy.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Pez-Mickey-Mouse-Friends-12-Count-Box-709x473.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: you get an artifact that is just an icon in your iventory that doesn't do a thing
Feb 26, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: *FEZ
Feb 26, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.collegehumor.com/post/7038241/10-horrifying-pez-dispensers-that-shouldnt-have-been-created
Feb 26, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: i got really annoyed and quit the game, i am not arsed to play a game with a made up "language"
Feb 26, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: and the game not translating it for me
Feb 26, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: did anyone of you bothered with it?
Feb 26, 2018 9:38 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Feb 26, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pee
Feb 26, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seminal fluid
Feb 26, 2018 9:50 PM - DinohScene: I want
Feb 26, 2018 9:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4wDcAmJ.jpg
Feb 26, 2018 10:03 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/gallery/dqf0zhC
Feb 26, 2018 11:22 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/uyUx6
Feb 26, 2018 11:36 PM - Plstic: benis
Feb 26, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 26, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh this man might just be more gay than you  lol https://imgur.com/gallery/ff3Dg although he does have skills lol
Feb 26, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CBaBMUc.jpg OMG LOL Hahahah that cat looks traumatized....
Feb 26, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u0aMY LOL
Feb 27, 2018 12:36 AM - kenenthk: Psi you never answered my Florida question
Feb 27, 2018 12:52 AM - Chary: Lol
Feb 27, 2018 1:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 3 hours and I beat the final fantasy XV demo 
Feb 27, 2018 1:13 AM - kenenthk: Good that means you can beat the game in like 3 days
Feb 27, 2018 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No
Feb 27, 2018 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It means I can be sad my specs are inferior to not even get the nvidia hair option 
Feb 27, 2018 1:16 AM - Chary: Hairworks at max is the only way to play
Feb 27, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FL Studio???
Feb 27, 2018 1:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just wanted to see beautiful hair 
Feb 27, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I make the silky smooth!
Feb 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/h0o3fctwXw0
Feb 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean this video says it all.
Feb 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look at the hair and fur on those monsters 
Feb 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1TB4USszBk
Feb 27, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think i ruined my eyes playing that game.
Feb 27, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Think I'll play mega man and try to fix it
Feb 27, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Sicklyboy: Lmao Facebook
Feb 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Sicklyboy: >Posts webcomic
Feb 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Sicklyboy: >Kid turns it into a political argument
Feb 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Sicklyboy: >Shouts MAGA in the comments
Feb 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Sicklyboy: >Calls me a fag
Feb 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Sicklyboy: >Throws some threats of violence towards one of my friends
Feb 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Sicklyboy: >Gets his comment reported and post removed
Feb 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Sicklyboy: >Thinly veiled threats towards me in another comment chain
Feb 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Memoir: Politics.. Oi...
Feb 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Sicklyboy: >Gets banned from Facebook
Feb 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Sicklyboy: >Messages me from a new account threatening legal action
Feb 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Sicklyboy: t o p k e k
Feb 27, 2018 1:43 AM - Sicklyboy: By "kid" I mean some kid who is as old as I am and possibly from my graduating class but never really grew up
Feb 27, 2018 1:45 AM - Sicklyboy: Lemee tell ya.  I am s h o o k
Feb 27, 2018 1:55 AM - Helpful Corn: Pokemon still sucks
Feb 27, 2018 1:56 AM - Helpful Corn: You know it, I know it, everybody knows it.
Feb 27, 2018 1:56 AM - Helpful Corn: While i'm at it
Feb 27, 2018 1:57 AM - pyromaniac123: im drinking red wine, merlot to be precise
Feb 27, 2018 1:57 AM - pyromaniac123: its ok, not great but ok
Feb 27, 2018 1:57 AM - Helpful Corn: Fire Emblem GBA has a shit storyline
Feb 27, 2018 1:59 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm more of a beer guy
Feb 27, 2018 1:59 AM - Helpful Corn: I'm drinking Busch Light, :cheers: to low carb livin'
Feb 27, 2018 2:02 AM - VinsCool: Lol @Sicklyboy
Feb 27, 2018 2:15 AM - Sicklyboy: Speaking of
Feb 27, 2018 2:15 AM - Sicklyboy: https://i.imgur.com/BbdoHkd.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 2:15 AM - Sicklyboy: This is very interesting.
Feb 27, 2018 2:16 AM - Sicklyboy: It legit tastes like a raspberry creme brulee, and is VERY sour
Feb 27, 2018 2:24 AM - pyromaniac123: lactose sugar, would give me gas
Feb 27, 2018 2:25 AM - Helpful Corn: I like alcohol like I like my women: average looking, kinda trashy, and warm.
Feb 27, 2018 2:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Raspberry crème brulee beer, weird
Feb 27, 2018 3:22 AM - DeslotlCL: poo
Feb 27, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Creme Brulee is best as creme brulee lol
Feb 27, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://italianchainrestaurantrecipes.blogspot.com/2015/10/creme-brulee.html
Feb 27, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: perfect after a steak Marsala  lol
Feb 27, 2018 3:50 AM - Helpful Corn: Aho
Feb 27, 2018 3:52 AM - Helpful Corn: Rules : 1 post per user, no repeats.
Feb 27, 2018 3:52 AM - Helpful Corn: Shoutbox Top 10 GBA Games countdown:
Feb 27, 2018 3:56 AM - Joe88: probably all the snes ports
Feb 27, 2018 4:00 AM - Helpful Corn: Well then, for example only


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 28, 2018)

Feb 27, 2018 4:01 AM - Helpful Corn: #10 The Legend of Zelda: A Link To The Past
Feb 27, 2018 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm GBA hmmmm  I actually didn't really like the GBA but if I had to pick one probably Golden Sun or WarioWare Twisted
Feb 27, 2018 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/YvkjW just don't use it to masturbate with....
Feb 27, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/LBHBFlJ lololol ooowww
Feb 27, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8r6H4sI_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 27, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2018/2/26/17054746/50-cent-bankruptcy-no-bitcoin
Feb 27, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 Scent is broke lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gleam.io/7INUp/win-this-crazy-shield-tv-bundle-from-android-central
Feb 27, 2018 7:14 AM - Veho: Crazy.
Feb 27, 2018 7:14 AM - Veho: So do you guys know anything about this Android One thing?
Feb 27, 2018 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android One?
Feb 27, 2018 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that like the Xbox One? lol
Feb 27, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I didn't know John Wayne was killed by nukes... https://youtu.be/m-6RVdQx7uw?t=569
Feb 27, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yeah I guess he was pretty tough so it would take something like that.
Feb 27, 2018 7:34 AM - Veho: Bah, not the blast itself, but the fallout.
Feb 27, 2018 7:34 AM - Veho: Laaame.
Feb 27, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 27, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: John Wayne was the star in the original Fall Out lol
Feb 27, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHalamCYcbQ
Feb 27, 2018 7:43 AM - kenenthk: I feel like they ran out of big Mac patties and just through on quarter pounder patties on my grand mac
Feb 27, 2018 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's possible
Feb 27, 2018 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One time I went to Mc Donald's and ordered two double cheese burgers and the lady said "We are all out of the normal patty is it OK if we use quarter pound ones?" I was like "ummm OK lol"
Feb 27, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best double cheese burger ever lol
Feb 27, 2018 7:52 AM - kenenthk: The McDonald's app is actually a good money saver
Feb 27, 2018 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Got it for a dollar
Feb 27, 2018 7:59 AM - kenenthk: Plus the shamrock shake was back so had to hop on that
Feb 27, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shamrock shake I miss those lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They used to taste stronger when I was a kid they mostly taste like vanilla now 
Feb 27, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Haven't had one in like 2 years though
Feb 27, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: I don't get why they don't use chocolate as a base
Feb 27, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: That would be so much better
Feb 27, 2018 8:39 AM - kenenthk: Though April I may do the 60 day diet
Feb 27, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: Atm maccys here doin the mega mac
Feb 27, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: It's a big mac but using big tatsy pattys
Feb 27, 2018 8:46 AM - T-hug: 2 of them its huge
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yuge!
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 AM - Veho: Yueg.
Feb 27, 2018 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/2/26/17054808/atari-night-driver-mobile-android-ios
Feb 27, 2018 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: vehicle yueg a word even? I have to ask you speak more languages than me lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehicle? Veho I think autocorrect has gone insane lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:07 AM - kenenthk: Vehos a v6
Feb 27, 2018 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:15 AM - Veho: ur mom's a v6  ;O;
Feb 27, 2018 9:16 AM - Veho: She has six pistons inside her  ;O;
Feb 27, 2018 9:22 AM - T-hug: Yuge. Love it!
Feb 27, 2018 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/mcdonalds-szechuan-sauce-burns-rick-and-morty-fans-again/
Feb 27, 2018 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:30 AM - Veho: LOL
Feb 27, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: Is that particular Szechuan sauce any different than any oher Szechuan sauce?
Feb 27, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: Other than the Rock and Marten branding?
Feb 27, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: Le maymay.
Feb 27, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ia04mQ3.mp4
Feb 27, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/cohxCwI.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 10:29 AM - sarkwalvein: oh, the unforgiving Inca sun.
Feb 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/efbG4
Feb 27, 2018 2:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Feb 27, 2018 2:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JRSdZqf.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KL8Ax
Feb 27, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sbmm6tj
Feb 27, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: butwhy.gif
Feb 27, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/T3yuYxG
Feb 27, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: Lean cuisine.
Feb 27, 2018 3:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BEAM CUISINE 
Feb 27, 2018 3:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/363469732348821515/418064588219744266/1.gif
Feb 27, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: 
Feb 27, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DY5A5
Feb 27, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DYXQa
Feb 27, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Gp63YYG.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yJCddH3.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 4:07 PM - Veho: Freelance? As opposed to regularly employed?
Feb 27, 2018 4:07 PM - Veho: Dedicated sperm donor?
Feb 27, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NpORTbj.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: Dedicated sperm acceptor.
Feb 27, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: omg....
Feb 27, 2018 4:20 PM - Veho: migles has found his true calling.
Feb 27, 2018 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: aren't most adult guys technically freelance sperm donors? 
Feb 27, 2018 4:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RNRdCDG.gif
Feb 27, 2018 4:59 PM - Veho: I've been on an old kung-fu movie binge lately. My God they are terrible.
Feb 27, 2018 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Grand Mac for breakfast why not
Feb 27, 2018 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BIG MAC
Feb 27, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: You gotta be a man to handle a grand mac
Feb 27, 2018 5:25 PM - VinsCool: TIL there's a Steam port of Chrono Trigger
Feb 27, 2018 5:25 PM - VinsCool: http://store.steampowered.com/app/613830/CHRONO_TRIGGER/
Feb 27, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/chrono-trigger-available-now-on-pc.497634/ <
Feb 27, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It basically just released lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, I think it went live 20 minutes ago lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:28 PM - Joe88: have to wait for someone to crack it
Feb 27, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm gonna torrent it first to see if the graphical/sound updates are actually decent lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The screenshots on the Steam page kinda look...not too good
Feb 27, 2018 5:31 PM - VinsCool: Oh right
Feb 27, 2018 5:31 PM - VinsCool: Saw that on Twitter
Feb 27, 2018 5:31 PM - VinsCool: Didn't know there was a thread already Tom lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:31 PM - VinsCool: From what I see it sems to be the mobile version port
Feb 27, 2018 5:31 PM - VinsCool: So basically, probably just as disappointing as Final Fantasy 6 *throws up*
Feb 27, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They upgraded the graphics and sounds
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Different from the mobile port
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - VinsCool: As long as it doesn't look like a RPG maker fangame
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - VinsCool: lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not anymore, cuz the mobile port got the same updates published today lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - VinsCool: Ah that's cool
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - VinsCool: Now they oughta fix Final Fantasy 6
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OkaG91k.mp4
Feb 27, 2018 5:32 PM - VinsCool: This one made me so frustrated
Feb 27, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, it was rumored they'd release a Chrono Trigger PC port by 2018 back in later 2016 lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:33 PM - VinsCool: lol there was an attempt
Feb 27, 2018 5:33 PM - VinsCool: And lol
Feb 27, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But most people just kinda said "nah, no way!"
Feb 27, 2018 5:34 PM - VinsCool: Well if it's indeed a enhanced version that's nice
Feb 27, 2018 5:35 PM - VinsCool: I wonder if it also features all the DS version bonuses?
Feb 27, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what the press email said
Feb 27, 2018 5:35 PM - VinsCool: sweet
Feb 27, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it has the DS stuff, new graphics and sound, and new controls
Feb 27, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And autosave
Feb 27, 2018 5:35 PM - VinsCool: I'm very tempted to buy it just so I could rip the assets from the game data
Feb 27, 2018 5:36 PM - Flame: The timeless RPG classic returns!!
Feb 27, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god, apparently it uses the same engine as the mobile version 
Feb 27, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just upped the resolution for the textures
Feb 27, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still has the ugly touch screen interface and everything
Feb 27, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Feb 27, 2018 6:23 PM - Chary: rip
Feb 27, 2018 6:34 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073ZLDDW3/ref=asc_df_B073ZLDDW35386027/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=395033&creativeASIN=B073ZLDDW3&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198075681105&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15255693072375103999&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9023858&hvtargid=pla-541909182432 shit I might buy one of these
Feb 27, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Ken get an instant pot instead
Feb 27, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Get a Chinese knockoff for 1#rd the price.
Feb 27, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho this is already a knockoff
Feb 27, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw almost exactly the same product on indiegogo or kickstarter not too long ago
Feb 27, 2018 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Steak in a microwave is my kind of go to thing
Feb 27, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: they had several different types that were suited to different tasks
Feb 27, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was like no way am i putting metal in my microwave no matter how much they claim it's safe
Feb 27, 2018 6:39 PM - kenenthk: I've been watching YouTube reviews and it's been turning out good
Feb 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: It's safe unless it has spiky bits.
Feb 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: Spiky bits bad.
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Fucking grilled good in the winter
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken the instant pot might not make a good steak  but it seems really versatile and could replace several other types of cooking devices
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Food
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know a lot about it but i know it can replace slow cookers, pressure cookers, rice cookers and egg cookers
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that it makes perfect rice
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - kenenthk: That's why we have temp thermometers
Feb 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: with zero effort
Feb 27, 2018 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Werid you said that I'm watching a video now and he just brought up rice
Feb 27, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: GBAtemp thermometers?
Feb 27, 2018 6:41 PM - kenenthk: No veho they don't go up to 500 degrees
Feb 27, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: I wanted to buy one of those electric pressure cookers / crock pots / rice cookers / everything doers, but I don't trust any of the brands available locally.
Feb 27, 2018 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Fucking 25 minutes just for rice in a microwave would strike up an electric bill lol
Feb 27, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: microwaves dont use a whole lot of power
Feb 27, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least mine doesn't but i know there are those crazy 1500w or whatever ones
Feb 27, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: not like you need that much power to boil water anyway, can probably turn it down quite a bit
Feb 27, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that's instant pot i think
Feb 27, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know of any other brands and they certainly don't sell instant pot here
Feb 27, 2018 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Maybe if you're like on a strict chicken and rice diet
Feb 27, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: but maybe instant pot is available where you live
Feb 27, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems to be a US brand
Feb 27, 2018 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Just wait for a new model lol
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: if your flag is legit then they probably don't have it there
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken can probably get one though
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: they seem nice
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: and like
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - kenenthk: I'm never legit
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: really advanced
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: lots of buttons
Feb 27, 2018 6:45 PM - kenenthk: I just like making people think I'm places I'm not for security
Feb 27, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i read they can be controlled with a smartphone app too lol
Feb 27, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean an alibi ken?
Feb 27, 2018 6:46 PM - kenenthk: If an app can flip my food for me I can die happy
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't seen an app but you can get automatic stirrers
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: good for stir-fry maybe
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: though they're meant for sauce
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - kenenthk: But can it do hamburger helper
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's why i like slow cookers
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: just throw everything in and leave it until it's done
Feb 27, 2018 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Werid no videos are really showing cheeseburgers with it
Feb 27, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: instant pot seems to be similarly low effort
Feb 27, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheeseburgers with what?
Feb 27, 2018 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Grill mate
Feb 27, 2018 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably cause no one bothered to buy one to use it for hamburgers
Feb 27, 2018 6:49 PM - kenenthk: I mean hamburgers are like the go to for grills
Feb 27, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45HNO8SIvSc&feature=youtu.be
Feb 27, 2018 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Veho gift me $60
Feb 27, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: No  
Feb 27, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: I'm broke  
Feb 27, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: Or at least I will be broke once I pay the rest of the bills.
Feb 27, 2018 7:06 PM - kenenthk: Just be homeless and gift me $60
Feb 27, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: Homelessnes won't make a difference  
Feb 27, 2018 7:09 PM - kenenthk: I'll give you a $10 McDonald's gift card in return
Feb 27, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: Tempting...
Feb 27, 2018 7:16 PM - kenenthk: And gamerzmum for the night
Feb 27, 2018 7:20 PM - kenenthk: Tho that's not worth $60
Feb 27, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: Yeah, that and a $10 gift card will get you 10 small burgers at mcDonalds.
Feb 27, 2018 7:45 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/5qtDzEqTU8g
Feb 27, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All you can eat crabs?
Feb 27, 2018 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum may have same vagina spiders you can snack on
Feb 27, 2018 7:51 PM - kenenthk: What kind of dumb ass burglar wears all black and yellow gloves with no mask
Feb 27, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: I was hoping there would be a dog, but a baton to the kidneys is better.
Feb 27, 2018 7:53 PM - kenenthk: I was hoping the guy filming had sulfuric acid in a bucket
Feb 27, 2018 7:58 PM - kenenthk: Lol that video lead me to a news story about banning child abuse in video games
Feb 27, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: I've been decorating my house https://i.imgur.com/TUnnkiE.jpg
Feb 27, 2018 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Dep vr is your house
Feb 27, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: nice... your going for that apocalypse look Depravo?
Feb 27, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: Avant garde.
Feb 27, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LvvhtDb.png
Feb 27, 2018 8:06 PM - kenenthk: I never thought to think that Japan would try to censor cod ww2 lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:06 PM - kenenthk: So uk wants to ban Detroit become human
Feb 27, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: Nah, some charity spokesperson moaned about it for some free publicity.
Feb 27, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that had been my house... No baton needed "Hello police? yeah can you send over a pick up for a body..." lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk probably they where just mad about some of the stuff they did in WWII lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Now what could Japan possibly be mad about
Feb 27, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol like failing to invade China?
Feb 27, 2018 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Tbh I feel bad for whoever works janitor at Auchwitz just to leave it open for a tourist spit
Feb 27, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/Hiroshiman_X/status/967864037877997573
Feb 27, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh yeah that place has to be haunted IF there is such a thing.
Feb 27, 2018 8:42 PM - kenenthk: At least there's no nazi ghosts can't stand them nazi ghosts
Feb 27, 2018 8:42 PM - kenenthk: I'm sorry
Feb 27, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo that's a dick! lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you can Nazi a ghost, they are invisible lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:43 PM - T-hug: Keneth: https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-child-abuse-ok-in-detroit-become-human.491050
Feb 27, 2018 8:43 PM - kenenthk: I feel like I should make my future kids play it just so they won't piss off dad 
Feb 27, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Thank you story mode
Feb 27, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qxIPo rotflmao I wish... old from 2016 build a PC thread... those GPU prices I miss those days  and RAM...
Feb 27, 2018 8:50 PM - kenenthk: My pc hasn't been updated since like 2015 and sounds like a turbo jet even with a master cooler heat synk
Feb 27, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It should still be good.
Feb 27, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sound issue is it from a specific fan?
Feb 27, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unplug fans one at a time see if one has gone bad lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They can still spin but be noisy as hell 
Feb 27, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to remove the fan of a GPU once (was a low powered POS anyway.) Still runs fine with no fan (the fan was like 1 inch anyway)
Feb 27, 2018 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Too lazy and I hardly use the shit any more to care
Feb 27, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HruAj
Feb 27, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Needs a new gpu more than anything
Feb 27, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then just unplug all the fans and enjoy silent gaming lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:55 PM - kenenthk: And I think my cars low on power steering and have no idea how to check lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HrkBx
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power steering fluid you need...
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What year is the car?
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 PM - kenenthk: 04 corolla
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old 70's cars was a like 2 inch by 4 inch black lid with liquid in it... lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Fucking dealership ripped me off on it
Feb 27, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnqgw2LbzBg
Feb 27, 2018 8:58 PM - kenenthk: 5g just for roters going out and a cracked passenger mirror
Feb 27, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: video on it lol
Feb 27, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk don't take it to a dealership for repairs... almost any other place would be better (best is do it yourself...)
Feb 27, 2018 8:59 PM - kenenthk: Probably hasn't been changed in like 5 years
Feb 27, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My brother is a licensed mechanic and he has quit several jobs because he was told to tell people needed work they did not need OR was told to literally break stuff to repair it.
Feb 27, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: They asked 50 bucks just to change the glass
Feb 27, 2018 9:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Feb 27, 2018 9:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KveDRlc
Feb 27, 2018 9:01 PM - kenenthk: There's like 0 auto turning in my wheel lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:01 PM - kenenthk: I mean staring wheel
Feb 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did veho turn into popeye? 
Feb 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He gonna knock us out 
Feb 27, 2018 9:02 PM - kenenthk: Veho turned into my shit
Feb 27, 2018 9:02 PM - kenenthk: <3
Feb 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: EWW 
Feb 27, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I just watched that episode it's from Sinbad the Sailor Man
Feb 27, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The background is actual film of a model my wife said it was animated lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sindy the sailor woman 
Feb 27, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QIwUpvf2jXY?t=522 you can watch the scene here or the whole episode lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: Yeah, they put the animation cells in front of a complete model set and shot frame by frame.
Feb 27, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: Great idea, neat results.
Feb 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they didn't do it a lot, I suspect it was expensive lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Popeye walkin up in the cave like a RPG character. "Gonna get me sum booty" 
Feb 27, 2018 9:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like how the imgur link has the same watermark logo on the youtube link psi posted 
Feb 27, 2018 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Psi gift me $60
Feb 27, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but right now I am so broke lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just bought like 5 Xbox 360's  lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:11 PM - kenenthk: I like how the speedometer says it goes up to 220 I a corolla
Feb 27, 2018 9:11 PM - kenenthk: Bullshit
Feb 27, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it actually go that fast? lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:11 PM - kenenthk: Shit starts shaking past 70
Feb 27, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably still need V rated tires be careful with that lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: V rated tires = expensive....
Feb 27, 2018 9:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: got to go fast 
Feb 27, 2018 9:12 PM - kenenthk: My max is 120 on it
Feb 27, 2018 9:12 PM - kenenthk: It's like a 6 cylinder engine lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember a Corvette owner yelling at me to put cheaper tires on his car (it was a piece of shit though.) and by law I cannot put tires that are not rated for the car... The cheapest ones we had where like 150 a piece lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.kbb.com/toyota/corolla/2004/ce-sedan-4d/ it's a pretty decent car really
Feb 27, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda felt bad for the guy, it was obviously his "dream car" and he probably paid like 5,000 for it... so it needed all kinds of work and frankly some cars are more expensive to own....
Feb 27, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Says in my are they run about 2800 to 4800 depending on condition and miles lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Shit i paid 5 grand but got a bank loan so basically it was free since my savings were double
Feb 27, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eeek lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Only 105k miles on it
Feb 27, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dealerships always kind of screw you though lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only??? yikes lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:17 PM - kenenthk: For a 04 that's pretty good
Feb 27, 2018 9:18 PM - kenenthk: One thing I really like about it is that the dash lights up at night
Feb 27, 2018 9:19 PM - kenenthk: And I bought it at a Honda dealership lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/716729368/overview/ 57,000 miles and 3900 lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:21 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjvXgzSa1Dk
Feb 27, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is now printing out that page to take it to the dealership and raise some hell lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But after tags and taxes and fees that 3900 probably be like 5K so it's not terrible lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love you cars.com.... lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Admin fees
Feb 27, 2018 9:29 PM - kenenthk: The car it's self was 4500
Feb 27, 2018 9:34 PM - Sicklyboy: My winter tires I'm running are Q rated
Feb 27, 2018 9:35 PM - Sicklyboy: I was driving really fast one day next to someone with the same kind of car as me and probably hit 115.  I was like "why does this feel so squirrely in the rear end?"  Got home, saw they were Q rated, "oh."
Feb 27, 2018 9:35 PM - Sicklyboy: My normal tires are Y rated
Feb 27, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: As in "Y are u driving on these?"
Feb 27, 2018 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new tires I got on my Aviator yesterday are T rated IIRC
Feb 27, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T for Teen? lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:40 PM - Flame: my tires are always X-rated .... dirty
Feb 27, 2018 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want Z rated lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: T is like 120mph I think? Or close to that lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget, been ages since I bothered checking tire ratings
Feb 27, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tirebuyer.com/education/understanding-speed-ratings-load-indexes-and-service-descriptions
Feb 27, 2018 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeeeah, 118mph lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Q	99 mph	160 km/h	Studless and studded winter tires Sickly is you studded or not? lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:43 PM - Sicklyboy: Non-studded
Feb 27, 2018 9:44 PM - Sicklyboy: Winter tires are General Altimax Arctics.  They're -ok-
Feb 27, 2018 9:44 PM - Sicklyboy: Summer tires are Bridgestone Potenza S04 Pole Position. https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Bridgestone&tireModel=Potenza+S-04+Pole+Position
Feb 27, 2018 9:44 PM - Sicklyboy: LOVE them.
Feb 27, 2018 9:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Those things grip harder than a fat kid holding a cheeseburger
Feb 27, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Feb 27, 2018 9:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Source: I am a fat kid and enjoy cheeseburgers.  I would know.
Feb 27, 2018 9:46 PM - kenenthk: I was going to bring up gamerzmom
Feb 27, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Fucking 65 out where did this come from
Feb 27, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 27, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 85 here 
Feb 27, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HrkBx
Feb 27, 2018 9:55 PM - kenenthk: We don't have to deal with hurricanes psi
Feb 27, 2018 9:55 PM - Flame: LOL!
Feb 27, 2018 9:56 PM - Flame: @psio
Feb 27, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Herpicanes lol
Feb 27, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: No psi that's your daughter
Feb 27, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: So I guess AR emojis are going to be 2018 hype train for smartphones this year
Feb 27, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 27, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those video live face chat things where they alter your face are pretty popular right now 
Feb 27, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So retarded....
Feb 27, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: Psi don't be mad that people are ugly
Feb 27, 2018 10:47 PM - kenenthk: http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/02/27/mcdonalds-worker-shot-in-face-with-paintball-gun-over-broken-drink-machine.html#
Feb 27, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I hear in prison the wine is pretty good lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paintball guns in that aspect count as guns and depending on where it's located... here in Florida would be an automatic 20 years in prison lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:18 PM - Flame: the right to bare arms is american
Feb 27, 2018 11:19 PM - Flame: mu 2nd amohmat
Feb 27, 2018 11:19 PM - Flame: and 7 wifes
Feb 27, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.fox8live.com/story/37599436/mcdonalds-worker-shot-with-paintball-gun-due-to-broken-machine
Feb 27, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frappe mocha mobster lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:21 PM - Flame: in the US its kill or be killed
Feb 27, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have wanted to shoot people before but not over a drink... lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:23 PM - Flame: or a Chinese android device ?
Feb 27, 2018 11:23 PM - Flame: Psio you animal
Feb 27, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: what did I order that was 11.90 pounds.... Fed EX just emailed me lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:24 PM - Flame: Over*
Feb 27, 2018 11:24 PM - Flame: what it ismade in china
Feb 27, 2018 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Why's my cat keep trying to climb flat walls
Feb 27, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 2 Xbox 360's lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much do the 2nd gen 360's weigh?
Feb 27, 2018 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Think of gamerzmum
Feb 27, 2018 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Oh you said 360 not the one
Feb 27, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have one Xbox original but can the 360 really play Xbox games?
Feb 27, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12487/western-digital-displays-sd-card-with-pcie-interface
Feb 27, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn for an SD card that's massively fast
Feb 27, 2018 11:40 PM - Flame: that is fucking fast
Feb 27, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My next tablet should have that and like Android 9 so I can merge it with the onboard storage
Feb 27, 2018 11:42 PM - Flame: my buy tablet bro
Feb 27, 2018 11:42 PM - Flame: get a chromebook which has android and other cool stuff
Feb 27, 2018 11:43 PM - Flame: im dead serious
Feb 27, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been keeping an eye on those
Feb 27, 2018 11:43 PM - Flame: you can get the one's which is like convertible
Feb 27, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wanted one when they where first announced but the specs seemed too light but now they are a lot better now
Feb 27, 2018 11:44 PM - Flame: which becomes a tablet and a laptop
Feb 27, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at some old Core 2 duo laptop tablet things on good will lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:45 PM - Flame: you can do android, linux, steam... no viruses
Feb 27, 2018 11:46 PM - Flame: the future is now...
Feb 27, 2018 11:47 PM - Flame: the future is Chromebook
Feb 27, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49642412
Feb 27, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to bid... But over 100 bucks my wife will kill me lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then kill me again
Feb 27, 2018 11:48 PM - Flame: doesnt your wife go like wtf you keeping buying shit you dont need?
Feb 27, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes  lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday Tom will know my pain lol he keeps buying cool old laptops lol
Feb 27, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost bid on that one but he likes them more than me lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks like something vinscool'd be interested in
Feb 28, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe PM him a link?
Feb 28, 2018 12:02 AM - Flame: what does darth vader say to luke that is very famous ?
Feb 28, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had sex with your mom?
Feb 28, 2018 12:03 AM - Flame: close but its :-
Feb 28, 2018 12:04 AM - Flame: no, i am your father
Feb 28, 2018 12:04 AM - Flame: not luke
Feb 28, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i told him about it
Feb 28, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: he says it's cheap
Feb 28, 2018 12:13 AM - kenenthk: That's any wife flame
Feb 28, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49504212
Feb 28, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs this lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Tom needs a sensitivity counselor
Feb 28, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49591169
Feb 28, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth 15 bucks?
Feb 28, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is very sensitive just the other day he was telling me how bad he felt about all the puppies he kicked
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Aren't the black ones prone to rrod
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: that reminds me of an old ytmnd where it said "achievement unlocked: kicked someone's dog"
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And that bad review of botw lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: for some reason i found that kinda funny
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes, a 360 is worth $15
Feb 28, 2018 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: more so if it's on a jtagable firmware (doubt it though)
Feb 28, 2018 12:23 AM - Helpful Corn: Im trying to play trails in the sky but just involved
Feb 28, 2018 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean its fucking $15 how can it not be worth it 
Feb 28, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I already got like 5 360 but the elite... None of those lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: even if you found one elsewhere for $10 thats a $5 difference lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: then probably not worth it
Feb 28, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: unless it's on a jtagable firmware
Feb 28, 2018 12:24 AM - Helpful Corn: Ive read through like 45 mins  dialogue and moved my charector around  2
Feb 28, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49591182 might be too new for Tom lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:36 AM - Flame: you got like 5....FIVE.. Xbox 360 now
Feb 28, 2018 12:36 AM - Flame: wow
Feb 28, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Lame order me a pizza
Feb 28, 2018 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Flame
Feb 28, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 is for parts RROD system but I will try to fix it but if not need the hard drive and stuff lol only was 6 bucks
Feb 28, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49429661 hmmm.... I don't own a Saturn... Lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:47 AM - Flame: looooooooooooooooool
Feb 28, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: so
Feb 28, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: flame!
Feb 28, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: i got 0 gifts today
Feb 28, 2018 12:47 AM - Flame: do they ship UK Psio?
Feb 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Flame: its your birthday shit i forgot
Feb 28, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: ho no, that humble anime games pack is over, i was to buy it
Feb 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Flame: it is your bday right migles
Feb 28, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: ho well, not like they will do it again in some months
Feb 28, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: no flame, it was yesterday, today is the 28th
Feb 28, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: lel
Feb 28, 2018 12:50 AM - migles: i got a "i hope everything is ok with you, i am texting you to wish an happy b day" message from my ex
Feb 28, 2018 12:50 AM - migles: damn i feel bad for not reply and beg her for money or some crap
Feb 28, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: this b day is hitting me hard, i feel i didn't do shit in my life
Feb 28, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: i am a grown up, and am still living like a kid
Feb 28, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49337075 free Windows 7 key....
Feb 28, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: started to see like 22 year olds in the tv with a successfull life
Feb 28, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: and i am fucking 26 and live like a 15 year old
Feb 28, 2018 12:58 AM - Flame: what do you mean migles?
Feb 28, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 12:58 AM - Flame: oh
Feb 28, 2018 12:59 AM - Flame: at least on the bright side you wank once a day and not 5 times a day migles
Feb 28, 2018 12:59 AM - Flame: ....
Feb 28, 2018 12:59 AM - Flame: ...
Feb 28, 2018 1:00 AM - Flame: your telling you still wank 5 times a day migles
Feb 28, 2018 1:00 AM - Flame: eewwwww
Feb 28, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: heh
Feb 28, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49509307 Migles it's the future!!! Lol
Feb 28, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That zip 250 though....
Feb 28, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: scsi?
Feb 28, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: that shit is scsi!
Feb 28, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: you need a scsi card right?
Feb 28, 2018 1:02 AM - Flame: STOP IN THE NAME OF MONEY !
Feb 28, 2018 1:02 AM - Flame: @psio
Feb 28, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: or you could use a paralel port\IDE ? i mean if you using a 2000s computer
Feb 28, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: ho wait, that shit had scsi and usb? thats the future!!!
Feb 28, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 1:08 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/UjQVmgN.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/nWBWC
Feb 28, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49423208
Feb 28, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: printer ink
Feb 28, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: there is 400 bucks of printer ink in there
Feb 28, 2018 1:15 AM - migles: what is that porta jump battery block?
Feb 28, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49429295
Feb 28, 2018 1:19 AM - migles: that kinda looks like an ags 101
Feb 28, 2018 1:19 AM - migles: screen seems black
Feb 28, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: remember the difference can be noticed from pictures, if total black its an 101, if the screen is brownish, 001
Feb 28, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: but fuck it, 25 bucks for non working stuff
Feb 28, 2018 1:22 AM - Joe88: they are selling literal e waste
Feb 28, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be fixeded maybe? Lol
Feb 28, 2018 1:23 AM - Joe88: espcially the other table with all the outdated crap on it
Feb 28, 2018 1:24 AM - GamerzHell9137: My country has actually improved the rules for importing? Blasphemy!
Feb 28, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: for 25 bucks i wouldn't risk it psio
Feb 28, 2018 1:24 AM - GamerzHell9137: Taxes applied for things you brought with yourself that costed more than 100 Euro
Feb 28, 2018 1:25 AM - GamerzHell9137: now you can bring stuff that's 300 Euro and they won't tax the shit out of you
Feb 28, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49569173 I would bid on this but the shipping is crazy on Xbox original 
Feb 28, 2018 1:26 AM - migles: heres a ags 101 vs a 001 https://i.imgur.com/I7CHqrA.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 1:26 AM - migles: total black is the best one
Feb 28, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm only 17 buck shipping for that one
Feb 28, 2018 1:27 AM - migles: damn gamers, here if you buy stuff for more than 22 bucks including shipping, you are fucked
Feb 28, 2018 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Psi buy me a pizza
Feb 28, 2018 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Sweet RetroGameTechs back on youtube
Feb 28, 2018 1:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi would appreciate this one https://imgur.com/JSoxzkm
Feb 28, 2018 1:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 28, 2018 1:30 AM - kenenthk: Guys like a God at repairing retro consoles
Feb 28, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49508825
Feb 28, 2018 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Feb 28, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Buy me a pizza
Feb 28, 2018 1:34 AM - migles: i hate when psio just shares links and ignores what we are saying :C
Feb 28, 2018 1:35 AM - kenenthk: I just assume he's doing drugs wishing he was at a goodwill auction
Feb 28, 2018 1:35 AM - migles: he is too old to do drugs
Feb 28, 2018 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Said the same about hack black
Feb 28, 2018 1:37 AM - kenenthk: If psi catches you smoking weed he'll make you smoke an entire carton
Feb 28, 2018 1:38 AM - kenenthk: We can talk shit about him cause he's too busy watching goodwill porn
Feb 28, 2018 1:39 AM - migles: yeah in a moment a new link will apear and we won't say a thing
Feb 28, 2018 1:39 AM - migles: maybe he has a goodwill virus
Feb 28, 2018 1:39 AM - migles: and turned him into a bot
Feb 28, 2018 1:40 AM - migles: or maybe he is watching real porn and trying to distract us and pretend by sharing goodwill links, which also gives him good karma back from the filthy he watches
Feb 28, 2018 1:45 AM - migles: well time for me to go, chat dead anyway meh
Feb 28, 2018 1:46 AM - Helpful Corn: Fuck it
Feb 28, 2018 1:46 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/A84WETy.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 1:46 AM - migles: i have a favorite groceri store, and i am not that close of the 30
Feb 28, 2018 1:46 AM - migles: damn...
Feb 28, 2018 1:47 AM - migles: hey !! are you kyle corn?
Feb 28, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So much electronics lol
Feb 28, 2018 1:59 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if my McDonald's has any sazchuan sauce left
Feb 28, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't even know they made blue or purple N64s
Feb 28, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But they have both.,..
Feb 28, 2018 2:01 AM - kenenthk: They brought it back today lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:01 AM - Sicklyboy: Speaking of N64 I finally got a preorder in on an N64 UltraHDMI kit 
Feb 28, 2018 2:02 AM - kenenthk: Hey sickly
Feb 28, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How hard is that to install?
Feb 28, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm looking t
Feb 28, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The HDMI thing for the original Xbox 25 bucks
Feb 28, 2018 2:03 AM - kenenthk: My n64 on my already has that built in 
Feb 28, 2018 2:03 AM - kenenthk: On my pc
Feb 28, 2018 2:04 AM - Sicklyboy: It looks like a fair pain in the ass, you have to solder a ribbon cable straight to the GPU and putz around with a bunch of other shit like that
Feb 28, 2018 2:04 AM - Sicklyboy: I -should- be able to do it though.
Feb 28, 2018 2:04 AM - Sicklyboy: I fuckin better lol it's a $120 kit or something like that
Feb 28, 2018 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Coming from the guy that spends $20 on keyboard caps 
Feb 28, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49525594 AceKard 2i lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Sickly that sounds crazy
Feb 28, 2018 2:08 AM - kenenthk: Lol $200
Feb 28, 2018 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Guess it's not that bad
Feb 28, 2018 2:13 AM - migles: sickboy, 120 bucks damn!!!
Feb 28, 2018 2:13 AM - migles: how is latency in that shit?
Feb 28, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be low if it's grabbing right from the chip
Feb 28, 2018 2:22 AM - Sicklyboy: iirc it was around 2ms latency if you're using any of the filters, and zero if it's not post-processed
Feb 28, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49435357 Ratchet Lank lol lol lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everytime I see "Skylanders Trap Force" it makes me laugh
Feb 28, 2018 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Feb 28, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes?
Feb 28, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need a Duke? https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49511459
Feb 28, 2018 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Buy me a damn pizza
Feb 28, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but Goodwill has all my money lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In return I will get weird stuff.... Lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you that's not a goodwill if you give them money just to get something back you asshole 
Feb 28, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:43 AM - kenenthk: I wanna go to a good will and donate fake cash just to see which employee takes it first
Feb 28, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/sega-accidentally-released-yakuza-6-for-free-1823374555/amp
Feb 28, 2018 3:05 AM - kenenthk: Hope everyone beat it in 30 minutes


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 1, 2018)

Feb 28, 2018 4:08 AM - kenenthk: Well I just felt like a fucking dumb ass
Feb 28, 2018 4:08 AM - kenenthk: Couldn't find the lever to pop my trunk ND it was right in front of my fucking face
Feb 28, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it happens I couldn't figure out how to open the gas lid on my one car... turns out you just push on it lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was "Where the fuck is the lever???" lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking for a button, or on the key fob thing.. nothing lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:22 AM - kenenthk: In my defense it was the same color and material as everything else and unmarked
Feb 28, 2018 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wz02l lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk in my defense all my other cars either had a lid you could just flip it open or a button inside the car that would pop it open for you.
Feb 28, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never seen one where you just push on the gas cover thing and it opens.
Feb 28, 2018 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Like everything is sealed off on my cars outside which is annoying
Feb 28, 2018 4:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MxqoT2JZEfk fucking love Tom mabe
Feb 28, 2018 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WzG4M LOL the comments
Feb 28, 2018 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk plot twist she replaced the pudding with sperm from her boyfriend lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/WrTtuzOPxxg 
Feb 28, 2018 4:46 AM - kenenthk: Monster pure black taste pretty good
Feb 28, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49570680 The original vibrator (one thing I know is my sex stuff lol)
Feb 28, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am shocked to see this although Oster did sell a billion of the things, I don't think it's exactly the type of item you pass on to your kids lol
Feb 28, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49007242 yyayyy will be at my house Thursday hmmm I just hope my power brick fits it.. or one of the other 3 I ordered lol
Feb 28, 2018 6:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LBBFE
Feb 28, 2018 6:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/c02HqXr.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda like the star Wars car
Feb 28, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm more of an imperial guy but its cool lol
Feb 28, 2018 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/gallery/9-things-we-want-from-pokemon-on-switch/2900-1857/
Feb 28, 2018 8:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LI3UBoN.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2018/02/27/investigating-the-worlds-rarest-game-boy/
Feb 28, 2018 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/this-guy-injected-his-dick-with-stem-cells-to-try-to-ma-1823245542/amp
Feb 28, 2018 8:15 AM - Veho: “When inside of my wife, she can tell,”
Feb 28, 2018 8:15 AM - Veho: I wouldn't trust his wife, she told me I had a huge dick too.
Feb 28, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9WTpk
Feb 28, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Women will say it's working because they feel like men have fragile ego's....
Feb 28, 2018 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: especially when it comes to that specific area of conversation lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a brutal realist, but I was born lucky and well above average lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If that stem cell thing actually worked I would be worried to take it... lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9WFmJDY.png
Feb 28, 2018 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like driving down the highway at 2am
Feb 28, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9WFf6
Feb 28, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk driving in your Toyota drinking a 40 poppin caps?
Feb 28, 2018 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GRqWkBI.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 8:26 AM - kenenthk: Fucking had the defrost on falling asleep I'm lucky I didn't get pulled over lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:27 AM - kenenthk: I was tired at the point where I forgot I could turn right on red
Feb 28, 2018 8:29 AM - kenenthk: I got to fix a computer from 2006 and I had no idea what I did to get it working lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 2006 so a Core 2 Duo or Athlon X4?
Feb 28, 2018 8:32 AM - kenenthk: Intel pentium it was actually at 3ghz
Feb 28, 2018 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CCq9nPi.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah a socket 775 Pentium probably lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pentium D?
Feb 28, 2018 8:33 AM - kenenthk: No idea but it was getting a cmos error
Feb 28, 2018 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some of those here, one of them is awesome... overclocks to 4Ghz
Feb 28, 2018 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New battery?
Feb 28, 2018 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Clear CMOS and reboot should be fine until the next time it fucks up lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:33 AM - kenenthk: No idea but I reset the bios and it booted fine
Feb 28, 2018 8:34 AM - kenenthk: Even had a manual fan speed inside it lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fjHTXOl.jpg I kind of want to try that... I have all the parts (even that exact flash drive) lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: My uncle was all like that's a thousand dollar pc lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: I'm like yeah maybe in 2005
Feb 28, 2018 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably was back in 2005 LOL
Feb 28, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: It had Sims 3 installed in it lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prices have come down in some aspects  GPU's not so much....
Feb 28, 2018 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Forgot to look what the kind of gpu was looked like a radeon
Feb 28, 2018 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a 4870 or something lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/RJzXKNUfFR8
Feb 28, 2018 8:37 AM - kenenthk: My other scumbag uncle stole it from a goodwill and gave it to him
Feb 28, 2018 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/articles/gamespots-video-card-roundup-2006/1100-6156859/ Maybe a 1950X lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:38 AM - kenenthk: There was no stock fan in it lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Nothing but aftermarket fans
Feb 28, 2018 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FgRP9VJ.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I sometimes wonder why people do that but my old Radeon 4870 was so loud compared to my GTX 980
Feb 28, 2018 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So had I known it was loud I would have put a different fan on it lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This PC is near silent unless I am playing Crysis 3 maxed out settings and then I have to use the infinite run cheats and like run through some busy levels lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Case was kinda cool window with green glass looked custom built
Feb 28, 2018 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NoWjAiH.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 8:44 AM - Localhorst86: https://xkcd.com/327/
Feb 28, 2018 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5c67H9u.jpg custom GPU cooling lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10/10 would try this....
Feb 28, 2018 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zL611DN.gif overclock too extreme.
Feb 28, 2018 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hsK5apX.jpg I feel like she may have crabs...
Feb 28, 2018 8:51 AM - Veho: That "drop tables" one is from Croatia.
Feb 28, 2018 8:51 AM - Veho: I recognize the license plate.
Feb 28, 2018 8:53 AM - kenenthk: I recognize that guy
Feb 28, 2018 8:56 AM - Veho: The guy with the power?
Feb 28, 2018 8:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m0DRLtm.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/il96O
Feb 28, 2018 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FMPCTvl.jpg LOL
Feb 28, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ilU1MSF Mistakes where made lol
Feb 28, 2018 9:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YjRNx
Feb 28, 2018 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it not butter? Lol
Feb 28, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: I want to believe.
Feb 28, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/103/599/5df.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honey this better be butter!!!
Feb 28, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the honey butter flavored version... Lol
Feb 28, 2018 9:48 AM - prowler: Bring back blogs
Feb 28, 2018 10:08 AM - kenenthk: lol I just used autotune on a vocal and it saved onto the entire beat 
Feb 28, 2018 10:08 AM - Veho: Bring back prowler.
Feb 28, 2018 10:09 AM - kenenthk: Get rid of Veoh
Feb 28, 2018 10:15 AM - Veho: I can still ban your ass, ken.
Feb 28, 2018 10:15 AM - kenenthk: I love you
Feb 28, 2018 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho give me 69 warn points lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 68 lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have one 
Feb 28, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: Don't make me remove that one too.
Feb 28, 2018 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi stop getting off on punishment werido
Feb 28, 2018 10:25 AM - kenenthk: I love you too
Feb 28, 2018 10:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wpcY5do.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 11:02 AM - prowler: I still have my warns
Feb 28, 2018 11:02 AM - prowler: It's been six years guys
Feb 28, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: A boo hoo hoo.
Feb 28, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: There you go.
Feb 28, 2018 11:44 AM - hobbledehoy899: You're never going to get rid of them, you fucking little bitch.
Feb 28, 2018 11:45 AM - hobbledehoy899: Die in a fucking hole if you want to be rid of your scars that bad.
Feb 28, 2018 11:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MKVTR
Feb 28, 2018 12:30 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/30GRAM-SMALLEST-BOW-MINI-BOWS-MODEL-MEDICAL-316L-FOR-GIFT-OR-COLLECTIONS/32715326973.html aaawww it's adorable 
Feb 28, 2018 12:32 PM - pyromaniac123: expensive though 
Feb 28, 2018 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think my dad said he bought one of those
Feb 28, 2018 1:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Feb 28, 2018 1:37 PM - pyromaniac123: they look fun but dat price
Feb 28, 2018 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: jeez you guys are cheap
Feb 28, 2018 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: its only $30
Feb 28, 2018 1:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gematsu.com/2018/02/square-enix-trademarks-idol-fantasy-japan
Feb 28, 2018 1:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get ready for some final fantasy IDOL games 
Feb 28, 2018 1:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: yuna and Tifa dress up simulator 
Feb 28, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4u3keSa.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electrician inception!
Feb 28, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6i5SQ I like!
Feb 28, 2018 3:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, how much should I be paying for Micro sd card with the biggest file size? US$ only 
Feb 28, 2018 3:09 PM - Veho: I've seen glass thingies like that in Venice.
Feb 28, 2018 3:19 PM - pyromaniac123: sonic, 1 mirrion dorrar!
Feb 28, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Biggest right now is 400GB's and they are expensive lol
Feb 28, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820173374&cm_re=400gb_micro_sd-_-20-173-374-_-Product
Feb 28, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho are they expensive? I like glass things... lol
Feb 28, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be fair 189 bucks for 400GB's in MicroSD form seems like a good deal to me.... I might get one if the price drops a little bit more.
Feb 28, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where like 300 dollars when they launched lol
Feb 28, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put it in my Shield TV and merge it with the 500GB drive, then I will have room for more crap I hardly use lol
Feb 28, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to set up a router with no password and just have it connected to nothing....
Feb 28, 2018 3:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9YiKtF1.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 4:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hvvZPt6.mp4
Feb 28, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to see those lightning guys with like Jiffy pop or something lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGfgKkp
Feb 28, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hpf5Twe.png
Feb 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Veho: The Christian one refuses sex before marriage.
Feb 28, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FkpBWCZ.jpg I have experienced number 2....
Feb 28, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My brother dropped or something... a 3 hook double prong thing... so 2 of the prongs got stuck in the carpet... I was playing with toy cars and slid my hand right on to the hook... was stuck to that spot for like 2 hours before he got home to cut me loose lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like 8 lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: be a man and pull it out 
Feb 28, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I did try a couple of times but it had managed to go in one side of the meat and out the other and it was some sort of double barbed thing... brutal lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was in between my thumb and forefinger lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it didn't hit bone lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it already went through just pull it the rest of the way through?
Feb 28, 2018 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: that reminds me i saw a video of someone who had one stuck in the exact same spot
Feb 28, 2018 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: was painful to watch
Feb 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was one of those triple hook deals 
Feb 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trust me was stuck to the carpet with the worlds smallest kid trap lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zG6Lu.
Feb 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife swears things just work when I walk into the room lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electronics know better... lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh shit he has the screw driver!!!" *starts working* lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:46 PM - Veho: You scare them into compliance.
Feb 28, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGNz2
Feb 28, 2018 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have experienced that
Feb 28, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's also about a 5% of "it's fucked"
Feb 28, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I hate that, because my wife tries to turn that 5% into 95%....
Feb 28, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is sometimes fixed by reinstalling windows, sometimes not
Feb 28, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Wii I keep here  tried to replace the wireless in it, it stopped working, I don't know why but in replacing the module it completely borked it. I myself could care less about the Wifi but at the time they where using it for Netflix... (stupid I know...) lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a launch model so after like 5 years of being used all the time for games and Netflix it dieded 
Feb 28, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the other day she is like "How many things have you broken that you tried hacking?" lol 1.... and I am not sure it's something I did....
Feb 28, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She forgets the 3 modded PS2's Wii's PS3, Xbox, routers, computers, and shit tons of other things.
Feb 28, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it can be messed with... I will lol
Feb 28, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGJN4
Feb 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did lose a screw for the Xbox... one of the ones to hold down the DVD drive tray,,,,  that made me sad, not that I need the DVD drive but still lol
Feb 28, 2018 5:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sxiW5ZQ.mp4
Feb 28, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/KpyEHVo
Feb 28, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho send that one to Bortz lol
Feb 28, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent him a spiderman dildo pic I think he laughed lol
Feb 28, 2018 5:20 PM - T-hug: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/02/28/your-ps-plus-games-for-march-are-bloodborne-and-ratchet-clank/
Feb 28, 2018 5:21 PM - T-hug: sick month
Feb 28, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ratchet Lank!
Feb 28, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ratchet-Lank-Future-Tools-of-Destruction-PS3-/182439391042
Feb 28, 2018 5:27 PM - T-hug: mighty number 9 too
Feb 28, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Feb 28, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard mighty Number 9 was disappointing?
Feb 28, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last MegaMan games I played where on the SNES but I do plan on trying the PS1 versions when I get more time lol
Feb 28, 2018 5:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EzhKy
Feb 28, 2018 6:01 PM - T-hug: yeah ill give it a whirl
Feb 28, 2018 6:01 PM - T-hug: now its fo free
Feb 28, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Feb 28, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's like watching an obese cat trying to climb stuff
Feb 28, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's trying so hard to be a cat but a cat would have climbed that in like a second 
Feb 28, 2018 6:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkB1Nahi-X0
Feb 28, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/02/28/your-ps-plus-games-for-march-are-bloodborne-and-ratchet-clank/
Feb 28, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: Meh.
Feb 28, 2018 6:37 PM - p1ngpong: just got this in an email
Feb 28, 2018 6:37 PM - p1ngpong: The PlayStation Plus Monthly Games allocation will no longer include PS3 and PS Vita titles after 8 March 2019
Feb 28, 2018 6:38 PM - p1ngpong: brings shitendos support of their older systems to shame
Feb 28, 2018 6:38 PM - p1ngpong: makes all those switch owners look more idiotic
Feb 28, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PsJggiFWmQ
Feb 28, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that news is tacked onto the end of the PS+ games announcement.
Feb 28, 2018 6:41 PM - p1ngpong: cant remember the last time I used my ps triple
Feb 28, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: i already own Bloodborne.....
Feb 28, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: another meh month
Feb 28, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: Bloodborne Schmudboring.
Feb 28, 2018 6:44 PM - p1ngpong: I dont own it, its in this months plus?
Feb 28, 2018 6:44 PM - Depravo: I played Demons Souls. For nearly an hour. That was more than enough.
Feb 28, 2018 6:46 PM - p1ngpong: demons souls is something that has to grab you or you will hate it same for any other souls games
Feb 28, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: First impressions last and you only get one chance to impress the Depravomeister.
Feb 28, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng, well the wii shop is still up
Feb 28, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's pretty good
Feb 28, 2018 6:47 PM - p1ngpong: I fucking loved demons souls but havent been able to play another souls game substantially since
Feb 28, 2018 6:48 PM - p1ngpong: yeah I cant wait to buy all those wii games that I cant transfer to any other relevant nintendo system
Feb 28, 2018 7:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EqvanLM.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't worry you will have your Wii 3 soon
Feb 28, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll have wii and wii u vc but no gamepad
Feb 28, 2018 7:36 PM - Flame: if Nintendo names anything wii again that will be the end of them for once and for all.
Feb 28, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii III lol
Feb 28, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just waiting for Switch XL lol
Feb 28, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: Swiiiitch.
Feb 28, 2018 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: the next wii will be called Wii FU
Feb 28, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: The Puu will be more accurate.
Feb 28, 2018 8:25 PM - Flame: next switch will be called Switch U
Feb 28, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: Suicchi.
Feb 28, 2018 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Those new banquet bowls are pretty good
Feb 28, 2018 8:51 PM - raulpica: Pitagora Suicchi.
Feb 28, 2018 8:54 PM - Veho: Exactly  
Feb 28, 2018 8:54 PM - Veho: Algorithm March!
Feb 28, 2018 8:54 PM - raulpica: Sup Veho 
Feb 28, 2018 8:54 PM - raulpica: Haven't been around much lately
Feb 28, 2018 8:54 PM - raulpica: Too much IRL stuff going on
Feb 28, 2018 8:55 PM - raulpica: I need to sneak on the temp from work
Feb 28, 2018 8:56 PM - Veho: I'm at work right now  
Feb 28, 2018 8:57 PM - raulpica: Told ya, I haven't done that yet since there's this one guy who likes to spy on me looking from my shoulder
Feb 28, 2018 9:02 PM - Veho: Tell him this is important.
Feb 28, 2018 9:03 PM - raulpica: I'll just tell him to go creep somewhere else
Feb 28, 2018 9:03 PM - raulpica: creep:
Feb 28, 2018 9:03 PM - raulpica: 
Feb 28, 2018 9:09 PM - VinsCool: Holy shit it's raul
Feb 28, 2018 9:09 PM - VinsCool: Heyyyyy you live!
Feb 28, 2018 9:19 PM - Chary: holy crap raul!!
Feb 28, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NsWN66B
Feb 28, 2018 9:49 PM - raulpica: I do live, yes
Feb 28, 2018 9:49 PM - raulpica: I shall come forth again
Feb 28, 2018 9:49 PM - Memoir: Raul!,
Feb 28, 2018 9:49 PM - Memoir: I got worried about you.
Feb 28, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: YAY RAULPICA IS BACK 
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now he can write more funny comments on why he deleted post 
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - raulpica: No worries, I'm cool, just not able to log in from work and without a PC the rest of the time  I should just get over using the temp on a mobile
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - hobbledehoy899: oh shit
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - pyromaniac123: omfg
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - raulpica: Definitely can't do any modding on mobile tho
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - pyromaniac123: I WON THE LOTTERY!
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - hobbledehoy899: oof
Feb 28, 2018 9:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mobile mods? That like %50 efficiency 
Feb 28, 2018 9:52 PM - Flame: how much pyro?
Feb 28, 2018 9:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mod nerfed. 
Feb 28, 2018 9:52 PM - raulpica: LOL yeah
Feb 28, 2018 9:52 PM - pyromaniac123: a free lucky dip
Feb 28, 2018 9:52 PM - raulpica: I need to get a desk in the server room, that way I'll be able to be on the 'temp all day. Mwahaha
Feb 28, 2018 9:52 PM - pyromaniac123: ...
Feb 28, 2018 9:53 PM - Flame: lol
Feb 28, 2018 9:53 PM - Flame: a whole lucky dip.... does it have bbq dip too?
Feb 28, 2018 9:54 PM - VinsCool: Nice
Feb 28, 2018 9:55 PM - pyromaniac123: i wish, that would be better than a free lucky dip
Feb 28, 2018 9:55 PM - Flame: lol
Feb 28, 2018 9:55 PM - Flame: but this free lucky dip is going to make you very rich
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - hobbledehoy899: i love server rooms
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - raulpica: Also my PC is in the coldest room in the house, which isn't exactly comfy during winter
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - Flame: remember me pyro
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - raulpica: I do too, especially during winter
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - Chary: I mostly use gbatemp from my phone. Mobile temp master race!
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - raulpica: I've tried, oh trust me, I've tried
Feb 28, 2018 9:56 PM - raulpica: I'll just try harder, I suppose 
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - Chary: lol
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - Flame: you use mobile with the temp...
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't get nerfed Raulpica, that won't be good. 
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - Flame: BURN THE WITCH !
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - raulpica: Just my luck, bought an used Vita since "it's the best thing I can get RetroArch onto right now" - one week later, the Switch is hacked
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - raulpica: FFFFFF-
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try moderating on game console 
Feb 28, 2018 9:57 PM - Chary: ehhh, vita still does it better IMO
Feb 28, 2018 9:58 PM - Chary: for now
Feb 28, 2018 9:58 PM - raulpica: Really? Oh well at least it isn't a crash-fest like my Android phone
Feb 28, 2018 9:58 PM - raulpica: Every SNES game either crashes instantly or after max 60 seconds
Feb 28, 2018 9:58 PM - raulpica: With ANY core, ffs
Feb 28, 2018 9:58 PM - VinsCool: Retroarch works quite well on my WiiU.
Feb 28, 2018 9:58 PM - Flame: raulpica if you was visiting the temp you would know about the switch
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey I wrote reviews for games here on my android tv back when I didn't have my laptop like i do now. 
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Keyboard and controller
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - Chary: We also got like a billion new magstaff since you've been here last! I've been ruling them with an iron fist muahahah
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - raulpica: Trufax, Flame
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Even the screenshots for the game was from my android tv
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - raulpica: Hey, I've been on here during Xmas 
Feb 28, 2018 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm telling T-hug chary 
Feb 28, 2018 10:00 PM - raulpica: WiiUBricker is a good lad, I've known him for ages
Feb 28, 2018 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: As long as he doesn't brick wii u systems then I guess it's okay. 
Feb 28, 2018 10:01 PM - raulpica: Too bad I haven't been able to approve his name change to SwitchBricker, that would've been awesome
Feb 28, 2018 10:01 PM - Flame: SAK i heard you never buy games is this true
Feb 28, 2018 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wrong. I just bought a game friday last week. Fire emblem warriors for switch and Puyo Puyo Tetris for ps4 
Feb 28, 2018 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh and yesterday I bought super mario RPG on my wii u eshop
Feb 28, 2018 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause I had a coupon from nintendo rewards.
Feb 28, 2018 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also bought black desert for $5 a month ago 
Feb 28, 2018 10:03 PM - Chary: I was *gonna* buy MH:W and BOTW last week, but I got them for free! Now I don't know what to do with life ;O;
Feb 28, 2018 10:03 PM - Flame: what firmware are you on ps4?
Feb 28, 2018 10:03 PM - Flame: @SAK
Feb 28, 2018 10:03 PM - raulpica: As soon as MH:W is out on PC, my life will be gone
Feb 28, 2018 10:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm latest i think? I had to update it on saturday to try that new naruto to boruto beat demo that was emaild to me
Feb 28, 2018 10:04 PM - raulpica: Luckily it'll be out around Xmas
Feb 28, 2018 10:04 PM - Chary: I hope its a good port
Feb 28, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/173420/traditional-gyro-meat/ Dinner soon  lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't get to play much cause namco can't fix their servers 
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - raulpica: Welp, I'm scooting off to bed since it's freezing here, see ya guys soon 
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, try gyro pizza 
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - Chary: seeya!
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Winter is almost over though.
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - Memoir: Night night
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - raulpica: Night-a everyon-a! 
Feb 28, 2018 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: EAT SOUP! DRINK HOT COCOA
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/OVERMAL-Original-Component-Definition-Connection/dp/B06XHM7MP3/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1519855543&sr=1-4&keywords=Xbox+Component+Cable Came in the mail will be testing tonight too lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - Chary: it's max humitidy and 85+F here, I don't know what the word cold means
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gyro Pizza I would love to try  but crust lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - matpower: I miss cold
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - Flame: is snowing here
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The local pizza shop used to be here made it for me, but he is gone now.
Feb 28, 2018 10:06 PM - Flame: my balls are freezing
Feb 28, 2018 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put them in a oven 
Feb 28, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://s3-media2.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/2g-Xz5KYEyoDBqD7EJTVTA/o.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 10:08 PM - Flame: i was going to say something about your mum SAK... but im kind
Feb 28, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay then. 
Feb 28, 2018 10:08 PM - Flame: wtf is that pizza?
Feb 28, 2018 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, maybe you should try, fried, scrambled or boiled eggs on your pizza. 
Feb 28, 2018 10:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://media.discordapp.net/attachments/327859961709330432/402790399514640394/039.png?width=301&height=301
Feb 28, 2018 10:38 PM - kenenthk: Philly cheese steak pizza
Feb 28, 2018 10:42 PM - Devin: I wonder how some of the non active memorable people of GBAtemp are doing.
Feb 28, 2018 10:43 PM - Devin: TinyMonkeyT, iFish and monkat come to mind. Albeit I think monkat was banned for something perverted.
Feb 28, 2018 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: monkatnippleliberationfront.jpg
Feb 28, 2018 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have that banner
Feb 28, 2018 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tinyt used to stream on Twitch, but I don't think she does any more
Feb 28, 2018 10:44 PM - Devin: I suddenly thought of the DS Bricker song leading me to taking that comment.
Feb 28, 2018 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no she does every now and again, neat
Feb 28, 2018 10:45 PM - Devin: Link Tom, link.
Feb 28, 2018 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.twitch.tv/tinyteee/videos/all < There you go
Feb 28, 2018 10:45 PM - kenenthk: Who was that one guy that got banned over lying alot or something
Feb 28, 2018 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Like lied over medical issues or something
Feb 28, 2018 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Xuphor
Feb 28, 2018 10:46 PM - Devin: Starts with an X, I know for sure. Lied about cancer.
Feb 28, 2018 10:46 PM - Devin: That's it!
Feb 28, 2018 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Didn't he ask for donations or something
Feb 28, 2018 10:48 PM - Devin: That and my pal mooweir(?). With his random adventures cuttting park gardens.
Feb 28, 2018 10:48 PM - Devin: Nah, he declined them. Then a famous person contacted him paying for everything.
Feb 28, 2018 10:49 PM - Devin: It belongs in the GBATemp Hallmark Moments thread.
Feb 28, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: mooiweer?
Feb 28, 2018 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Wonder who the famous person was
Feb 28, 2018 10:49 PM - Devin: That's him again!
Feb 28, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He pops in the shitbox sometimes
Feb 28, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though now that you mention it, I haven't seen him lately lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:50 PM - Devin: Bonus points sup3rgam3r. What was the name of the bot known best for writing random shit. Very popular.
Feb 28, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah, it was suprgamr232 thank you very much ;O;
Feb 28, 2018 10:50 PM - Devin: Didn't make sense at all.
Feb 28, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that was Taewong ;O;
Feb 28, 2018 10:51 PM - Devin: Bingo!
Feb 28, 2018 10:51 PM - kenenthk: I still like how someone went out of there way just to write an app that ignored people in the shout box 
Feb 28, 2018 10:51 PM - Devin: Surprised you didn't use my old username(s) against me. They were pretty bad.
Feb 28, 2018 10:52 PM - Devin: Why didn't they just block them? It does the same thing.
Feb 28, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't for the life of me remember those Devin lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the ignore function doesn't work in the shitbox
Feb 28, 2018 10:52 PM - Devin: I'm like 80% sure it does. Lets test.
Feb 28, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Everyone block Devin
Feb 28, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, it's a separate plugin, so I don't think it has the proper links to the ignore feature
Feb 28, 2018 10:53 PM - Devin: Well apparently blocking Ken didn't work.
Feb 28, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Test it 
Feb 28, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: <3
Feb 28, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Taigachat IIRC, something like that lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:54 PM - Devin: My boi Ken. How's Mark doing these days?
Feb 28, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: Who?
Feb 28, 2018 10:54 PM - Devin: Shit, was that the wrong Ken.
Feb 28, 2018 10:54 PM - matpower: Mark Evans
Feb 28, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure Zuckerbergs doing fine
Feb 28, 2018 10:55 PM - Devin: Back to cancelling people who don't know how to click cancel's Prime. Later yo.
Feb 28, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss topaz chat lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:56 PM - kenenthk: What about pyro
Feb 28, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yaaayyy another 360 shipped!!! 
Feb 28, 2018 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How many did you buy Psi?
Feb 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order in bulk so at least one of them will work lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Shit mays going to be 5 years here
Feb 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 5 Tom lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 they all break next day
Feb 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of them have HDMI ports so at least I know they are not first gen RROD magnets
Feb 28, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Back to goodwill
Feb 28, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it's possible it's also possible I may break some of them trying to flash the DVD drives lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Get xkeys
Feb 28, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Have it in mine but all the new updates will part brick it lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:59 PM - Devin: Still need to get drive keys to install an XKey.
Feb 28, 2018 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Probably
Feb 28, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what Dinoh says to do or to get RGH things
Feb 28, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RGH's sounds cool but I will learn as I go lol
Feb 28, 2018 10:59 PM - kenenthk: I haven't booted it in like a year and I have it in a slim
Feb 28, 2018 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Wanna buy it for 300? 
Feb 28, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a slim but those for like 30 bucks lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:00 PM - kenenthk: Had one of the lucky drives 0225 or something
Feb 28, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49005239 8.99 lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:01 PM - kenenthk: You'd get more use out of the 360 in the condition than the kinect
Feb 28, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I figure it's good for parts or it just needs the face plate and the 60GB hard drive is worth it.
Feb 28, 2018 11:02 PM - kenenthk: I just wanted a kinect so I could turn it into a leap motion
Feb 28, 2018 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Then I shipped it back a week later
Feb 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did purposely buy a RROD one for 7.99 but it was complete has a hard drive and the cables and 2 controllers... I figured for 8 bucks I could try to fix it or have spare parts lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus face plats are like 8 bucks alone....
Feb 28, 2018 11:03 PM - kenenthk: That new Wendy's smokehouse burger looks good
Feb 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does!!!
Feb 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How does Kinnect work anyway?
Feb 28, 2018 11:04 PM - kenenthk: IR
Feb 28, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could eat fast food man I would so eat that Wendy... lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:04 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't eat Wendy if she had mushrooms though
Feb 28, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:05 PM - kenenthk: For 5 bucks I might go and grab one
Feb 28, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that burger does look awesome, I always look at this web page to see the new stuff from all the junk places www.brandeating.com
Feb 28, 2018 11:07 PM - kenenthk: Closes Wendy's is like 10 minutes away though
Feb 28, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wendy's has double stacks for a dollar right now
Feb 28, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At participation location though lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Haven't had them in so long though I miss those frostys
Feb 28, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love a frosty but the last time I went there like 2 years ago a large frosty was almost 5 bucks 
Feb 28, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They good... not 5 dollars good though lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:11 PM - kenenthk: The company I quit still hadn't paid me my last weeks hours
Feb 28, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fastfoodmenuprices.com/wendys-prices/?redir according to this they are 2.56 for a large... I suspect that is not for my area lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:12 PM - kenenthk: So now I'm waiting on a call from their coperate offices
Feb 28, 2018 11:13 PM - kenenthk: Still debating on cashing out my 401k tho
Feb 28, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teMdjJ3w9iM
Feb 28, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know of the cables I had where bad with the original Xbox (picture looked fuzzy) but component just looks super sharp now.
Feb 28, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god it looks weird in 1080i lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI try some eggs on your pizza 
Feb 28, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure I even like 720P lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Feb 28, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes?
Feb 28, 2018 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Buy me a pizza
Feb 28, 2018 11:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buy a oven first
Feb 28, 2018 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Ure mums an oven
Feb 28, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol feed a man and he eats for a day teach a man to cook and he starves forever?
Feb 28, 2018 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Yes psi feed me
Feb 28, 2018 11:51 PM - kenenthk: You owe me for my last 4 birthdays you missed you dick 
Feb 28, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 28, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried out Conkers Live and Reloaded on the Xbox... took me like 30 seconds of game play to realize it sucks...  was looking forward to a remake of the N64 game lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:02 AM - kenenthk: I want android go on my s8
Mar 1, 2018 12:04 AM - kenenthk: What's Android p going to be called
Mar 1, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android Payday lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Candy related?
Mar 1, 2018 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Pixie?
Mar 1, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peanut brittle!
Mar 1, 2018 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Because it breaks Apples teeth
Mar 1, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android Pop?
Mar 1, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Mar 1, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just loaded like trainers for over 800 Xbox games now installing XMBC because from what I read that's the easiest way to use them.
Mar 1, 2018 12:13 AM - Plstic: tfw excited for the nokia 8810
Mar 1, 2018 12:14 AM - Plstic: All i use my phone for is 4chan, texting and calls
Mar 1, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No porn?
Mar 1, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox Wide banner icons where do I put those... lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:20 AM - kenenthk: And porn don't lie about using your phone for porn
Mar 1, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhhh XMBC folder lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:22 AM - kenenthk: I like how thousands of people went to Samsung even just to be handed what looks like the same phone
Mar 1, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk my tablet does a lot of emulation but also a lot of porn... lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say I was addicted to porn but that would be giving me too little credit lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:25 AM - kenenthk: I had a guy at work that was married but acted bitchy because his wife stopped putting out
Mar 1, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh so you just dump them in the same folder as the game lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I know that feeling  my wife is broken and is unsexy time lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK downloaded like 69 Unleash X skins and trainers and XBMC and more gamez... should test out like some of the 1080i games lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:41 AM - kenenthk: How often does she bitch at you by being on this website
Mar 1, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She too busy watching Jerry Springer in the living room lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:54 AM - Flame: kenenthk is ladyboy lover...
Mar 1, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides if I am not here I am usually cleaning or cooking or shopping or doing stuff with the grandkids I would say or sleeping but lately I have been doing like 3-4 hours a night so less than normal lol
Mar 1, 2018 12:56 AM - Flame: kenenthk always sleeps 3-4 hours with his ladyboy friends
Mar 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: bllarrghhh sometimes XMBC pisses me off lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: None of the games are showing up and none of the trainers... lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Flame are you hinting about asking me out?
Mar 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh but weather works fine lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:07 AM - kenenthk: You know you're my type of guy
Mar 1, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trainers sounded so fun... lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AdM2FGcBjw
Mar 1, 2018 1:11 AM - kenenthk: One thing I wish about og xbox is that we could go into xbmc and launch are games from there like og days with emus on pc
Mar 1, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can?
Mar 1, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the banners and trainers are for lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Oh
Mar 1, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk/wiki/Using_Trainers
Mar 1, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still struggling but I feel like I am close... just plugged in an original Xbox controller was using a after market one and I heard people had issues with those.
Mar 1, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something is wrong or that's maybe an older version of XMBC?
Mar 1, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: XBMC even
Mar 1, 2018 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Apparently there's a mystery box on ebay for 20 grand
Mar 1, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a box of used tampons
Mar 1, 2018 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Apparently there's actually stuff in it worth 20 grand lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:56 AM - kenenthk: One guy got a bitcoin and it equaled out to 30k
Mar 1, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh finally lol a breakthrough lol
Mar 1, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk/wiki/Adding_Media_Sources
Mar 1, 2018 2:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7855730/
Mar 1, 2018 2:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Go check this out Psi 
Mar 1, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh got it all sorted, trainers for like 90% of my games and they show up in XMBC 
Mar 1, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to cheat at some Crash Bandicoot lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did playstation have any good platformer games besides crash and spyro?
Mar 1, 2018 3:04 AM - kenenthk: Steak seasoning in a burger <3
Mar 1, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Playstation 1?
Mar 1, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah a few other good ones Skull Monkeys, ummm trying to remember the name of that one that was on the Dreamcast and PS2 also...
Mar 1, 2018 3:05 AM - kenenthk: Odd world?
Mar 1, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Oddworld was another good one for the Ps1
Mar 1, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lunata's vail or what ever it is...
Mar 1, 2018 3:06 AM - kenenthk: I got the remastered one for free lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Klonoa
Mar 1, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: umm not a ton of platformers on the PS1 to be honest, Megaman X games like 3 or 4 of those.
Mar 1, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: SOTN is kind of a platformer lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Spider was a good one
Mar 1, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I got them on my tablet for the ePSXe 
Mar 1, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am playing Forza on the classic Xbox now though.... lots of money didn't help me win lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Oddworld 2 was poop
Mar 1, 2018 3:08 AM - kenenthk: I wish we had micro transactions for og xbox games
Mar 1, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:10 AM - kenenthk: So everyone could blame Microsoft
Mar 1, 2018 3:11 AM - Flame: psio do you about our lord and saviour "Wii U USB helper"??
Mar 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii U USB Helper?
Mar 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats that?
Mar 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Flame: no pay station 4 Nintendo
Mar 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wiiuusbhelper.com/ ohhh lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-wii-u-usb-helper-a-small-eshop-for-windows.446565/
Mar 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it work?
Mar 1, 2018 3:14 AM - kenenthk: No psi it's a fake website
Mar 1, 2018 3:14 AM - Flame: psio go to my link
Mar 1, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh Forza got the Xbox up to 59C lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:15 AM - Flame: download games of straight from Nintendo servers
Mar 1, 2018 3:15 AM - kenenthk: I can't remember cpu is clamped down isn't it
Mar 1, 2018 3:16 AM - kenenthk: On the og xbox
Mar 1, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I think I can replace the thermal paste and I have some but I think as long as it's under 60C it's fine?
Mar 1, 2018 3:19 AM - Helpful Corn: Hey Costello can we get a revamped  forum?
Mar 1, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oPXpgoqdvQ
Mar 1, 2018 3:20 AM - kenenthk: Use liquid metal lol
Mar 1, 2018 3:21 AM - Helpful Corn: Its a god damned travesty that i  go three levels from the index to get  GBA.
Mar 1, 2018 3:21 AM - Helpful Corn: *revamped retro forum
Mar 1, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: The suffering is real
Mar 1, 2018 3:24 AM - Helpful Corn: I like to hang out in my truck and drink beers in the driveway
Mar 1, 2018 3:24 AM - kenenthk: Have you tried big mutha truckers psi
Mar 1, 2018 3:25 AM - Helpful Corn: Its like my man cave
Mar 1, 2018 3:25 AM - Helpful Corn: I brought my cat, were having a boys night out
Mar 1, 2018 3:26 AM - Helpful Corn: He's losing his shit
Mar 1, 2018 3:29 AM - Helpful Corn: Speaking of big motha truckas ~ drive by truckers ~  yall ever gave Jason Isbell a spin?
Mar 1, 2018 3:30 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/nZlzQurZRdg
Mar 1, 2018 3:51 AM - VinsCool: I think I'm drunk
Mar 1, 2018 3:54 AM - kenenthk: I think I'm sober the right term
Mar 1, 2018 3:57 AM - DeslotlCL: i want to get drunk too, but no alcohol in there )':
Mar 1, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am super sober  lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 2, 2018)

Mar 1, 2018 4:09 AM - kenenthk: Answer  me psi
Mar 1, 2018 4:12 AM - VinsCool: Being sober sucks.
Mar 1, 2018 4:12 AM - Helpful Corn: I wouldn't know
Mar 1, 2018 4:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/business/business-news/amp/dick-s-sporting-goods-will-stop-selling-assault-style-rifles-n851881
Mar 1, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Big Mother Truckers? Is it good? lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I have it (well all the Xbox games) lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:19 AM - kenenthk: Yeah gamerzmom makes an appearance on the cover
Mar 1, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4EmX8ryu_0
Mar 1, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49477559 That Zelda cart looks different than mine... lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:15 AM - Chary: Aw shopgoodwill. That place ruined thrift store for good
Mar 1, 2018 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49723258 Super rare game system lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chary it's all good 
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like 5 360's from them combined total like 80 bucks lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 AM - Chary: Woah nice
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how many games and controllers and crap and kinect and like 3 hard drives.
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 6 games?
Mar 1, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least 6 controllers... but only like 3 power supplies lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect to get like a working system or two and like some to experiment with lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear you can flash the DVD drives for naughty pirate type stuff lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:38 AM - T-hug: Yeah
Mar 1, 2018 5:38 AM - T-hug: But
Mar 1, 2018 5:38 AM - T-hug: You can't interchange drives
Mar 1, 2018 5:44 AM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 1, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug don't tell me that  lol
Mar 1, 2018 6:05 AM - VinsCool: I'm a catgirl
Mar 1, 2018 6:23 AM - T-hug: You can't m8 unless they found a way to clone the drives
Mar 1, 2018 6:24 AM - T-hug: When I used to hack 360s each disc drive was tied to its own console
Mar 1, 2018 6:24 AM - T-hug: You couldn't swap them out
Mar 1, 2018 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool I'm Batman!!!!
Mar 1, 2018 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because I'm Batman!!!
Mar 1, 2018 6:26 AM - T-hug: Be the fat!
Mar 1, 2018 6:26 AM - T-hug: BAT
Mar 1, 2018 6:26 AM - T-hug: i meant bat
Mar 1, 2018 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug I know your right I think if it's exactly the same drive you have to extract the keys to put on the other drive but I think you have to rgh to get keys?
Mar 1, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally know nothing about 360 hacking though so that's just based off my reading and my complete lack of knowledge lol
Mar 1, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh I would ask but I have already asked him like 10,000 things lol
Mar 1, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will learn on all these cheap 360s though 
Mar 1, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Learned a lot about the original Xbox by doing it
Mar 1, 2018 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing the thermal paste in a day or two
Mar 1, 2018 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071R8W11Z/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=comicbookcom-20&linkId=5399956b1cf6f9ed3fb9fbc98339f2b0
Mar 1, 2018 7:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bTOFz5Y.mp4
Mar 1, 2018 7:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LiSWQ0S.jpg
Mar 1, 2018 9:36 AM - Veho: https://www.sfgate.com/weird/article/Drug-suspect-refuses-to-poop-jail-toilet-strike-12709927.php
Mar 1, 2018 9:36 AM - Veho: 40 days.
Mar 1, 2018 9:36 AM - Veho: The guy must be rancid inside.
Mar 1, 2018 9:45 AM - Veho: They should make a movie about this guy, call it "I shit you not"
Mar 1, 2018 9:46 AM - Localhorst86: He'll die
Mar 1, 2018 9:48 AM - Veho: The article says the record is 75 days or something.
Mar 1, 2018 10:00 AM - Localhorst86: He'll die eventually, though. It's the faith of every human
Mar 1, 2018 10:34 AM - Veho: Deep.
Mar 1, 2018 10:41 AM - Localhorst86: Very. I can see Adele rolling.
Mar 1, 2018 11:22 AM - DinohScene: thought she stumbled
Mar 1, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: No, that was Barbra Streisand. She stumbles and falls but she gives you it all.
Mar 1, 2018 12:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: #NoPoopMarch (geddit)
Mar 1, 2018 12:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: and what a weird conincidence
Mar 1, 2018 12:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://i.imgur.com/n1mQIz4.png
Mar 1, 2018 12:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: was watching a video about beyonce and barbara straisend
Mar 1, 2018 2:06 PM - Veho: Did they compare twerking styles?
Mar 1, 2018 2:37 PM - Localhorst86: you misspelled blowjob techniques
Mar 1, 2018 2:39 PM - Veho: Nah, we all know Barbra is superior in that regard.
Mar 1, 2018 2:39 PM - Veho: No comparison.
Mar 1, 2018 3:44 PM - Localhorst86: I don't like her tounge game.
Mar 1, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soundwave superior Constructicons Inferior!
Mar 1, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arrgghh!!!! lol Went to Walmart forgot to pick up acetone  (for cleaning the Xbox GPU and CPU thermal gunk)
Mar 1, 2018 4:03 PM - Veho: For cleaning your nail polish.
Mar 1, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:10 PM - Joe88: just use isopropyl alcohol
Mar 1, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: damn it, games are too dark
Mar 1, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: specially fallour 3
Mar 1, 2018 4:21 PM - kenenthk: I should quit jobs more often my last check was nearly a grand 
Mar 1, 2018 4:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/LiebeDeineLeute/status/968990899295477761 
Mar 1, 2018 4:25 PM - Veho: Retard.
Mar 1, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: he took 7 years of bad luck straight to the face
Mar 1, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arrgghhh!!! This is a bad day 
Mar 1, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first Xbox arrived and FedEx smashed it...
Mar 1, 2018 4:40 PM - kenenthk: LOL
Mar 1, 2018 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Insurance claim?
Mar 1, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The games and controller are fine, but the machine itself is like in pieces lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they will cover the cost but man they broke a perfectly good 360 
Mar 1, 2018 4:41 PM - kenenthk: Wasn't it like 10 bucks
Mar 1, 2018 4:42 PM - kenenthk: I mean at least you have extra parts now that are easier to get to
Mar 1, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be happy about that but one of the parts that got completely smashed was the face plate.
Mar 1, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How you can slam a box marked "fragile" that hard.... I just am dumb founded lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:43 PM - kenenthk: I'm sorry but 
Mar 1, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 games and 2 controllers are in minty condition though 
Mar 1, 2018 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Cue Jim cary
Mar 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How you can slam a box marked "fragile" that hard.... I just am dumb founded lol < Honestly, putting "fragile" on pretty much any residential delivery is pointless lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all good one of the controllers was one of those super nice ones with the adjustable pad
Mar 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I suspect your right lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most people who load the trucks will tell you they just toss the shit as fast as they can so they can meet quotas
Mar 1, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah maybe the next 4 will fair better... lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Which is why people mail themselves
Mar 1, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And people wonder why I order game systems in bulk lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 they all arrive smashed
Mar 1, 2018 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Was everything bubble wrapped
Mar 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 
Mar 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and wrapped in news paper lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 20 layers of bubble wrap 
Mar 1, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they use a ton of bubble wrap when they ship things out
Mar 1, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sgws3productimages.azureedge.net/sgwproductimages/images/60/2-9-2018/991665097261224.JPG What it looked like before it arrived lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I now have like 5 pieces and the face plate is like bent where the USB port cover thing is lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could still function but I doubt it since I hear things inside rattling lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power cord arrives tomorrow lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho the one who has that poop record must be the one i heard about who eventually died because she (pretty sure it was a woman) was constipated for so long her intestines were swelled up to the point they started pushing on her organs and eventually her heart stopped or something
Mar 1, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Silver-Controller-Play-Charge/dp/B0041HROGG/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1519922820&sr=1-5&keywords=360+game+controller+silver This pad is nice though 
Mar 1, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye that's... wow what a bad way to go.
Mar 1, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49007242#shipping-tab
Mar 1, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: blame that one on the person you bought it from for not packing it properly
Mar 1, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: also
Mar 1, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: got a pic of the smashed box and smashed contents?
Mar 1, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: "How you can slam a box marked "fragile" that hard" i want to know how hard
Mar 1, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: bubble wrap alone isn't good enough, it needs to be in a sturdy box
Mar 1, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat FedEx says they will have an answer to me in 5-7 business days.
Mar 1, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: the original box is really sturdy
Mar 1, 2018 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: is the d-pad less shit on that?
Mar 1, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The box was super good but also super crushed 
Mar 1, 2018 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: not super good enough then
Mar 1, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's awesome actually https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Silver-Controller-Play-Charge/dp/B0041HROGG/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1519922820&sr=1-5&keywords=360+game+controller+silver
Mar 1, 2018 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: a sturdy box can take piles of heavy boxes being stacked on top of it no problem
Mar 1, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost Nintendo D pad quality
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes i saw the link
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't look that much better
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: but what i don't like about the original is the feel of it
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It feels better lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have a few of those and yeah the D pads feel kinda icky
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not awful and i have cheapo chinese controllers that are worse
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: but not by a lot
Mar 1, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true true
Mar 1, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the cheapo chinese controllers i have are still perfectly usable
Mar 1, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheap plastic but everything works as it should
Mar 1, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: they came pre-scuffed lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually have some cheap 9 dollar blue tooth Chinese gamepads that feel better than the D pad on the normal 360 pads lol
Mar 1, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: the plastic is so cheap it gets scuffed while still in the packaging
Mar 1, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it was just cheap blister packaging
Mar 1, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: these cost more
Mar 1, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: somewhere between 10-15 bucks and they're wired
Mar 1, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yikes!
Mar 1, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: the sticks and buttons are fine just the d-pad is kind of bad but still usable
Mar 1, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: the sticks are dualshock style and they feel pretty much like how i remember dualshocks
Mar 1, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen-game-X3-updated-t3-Gamepad-Joystick-Wireless-Bluetooth-3-0-Android-Gamepad-Gaming-Remote-Control/32837478666.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.65.5d5e74bbIT6Ncj&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711211_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10627_106
Mar 1, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Work great for Android
Mar 1, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't remember exactly how much they were
Mar 1, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i bought them to use with retropie
Mar 1, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Work on the PC also but... stupid issue lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they work well enough for that
Mar 1, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i remember you mentioned that before
Mar 1, 2018 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: these were bought in an actual store
Mar 1, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have seen those controllers around in that store for years they are probably some really old model made by the same people cause they use the same color scheme on the buttons
Mar 1, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the buttons are marked 1 2 3 4 and everything just looks a lot cheaper
Mar 1, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The D pad on that cheap Chinese controller feels better than the 360's normal pad lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine has a 360 styled dpad
Mar 1, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: just a disc
Mar 1, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: but slightly mushier
Mar 1, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My review of those would be for the price 10 out 10 fantastic.... but if money is no object they don't compare to like a PS3 controller or a more expensive controller
Mar 1, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: tbh i prefer them wired
Mar 1, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: because i use them so seldomly the battery would die otherwise
Mar 1, 2018 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: already have a nes30 pro i use with other stuff
Mar 1, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my PC I love wired ones, on my tablet I would be too scared to use a wired controller lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: so how about those pics?
Mar 1, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pics of the 360? yeah I guess I should take some now lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: A suspected British drug dealer has gone more than five weeks in  jail without moving his bowels in a determined toilet strike.
Mar 1, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm probably hiding some drugs in there
Mar 1, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds shitty lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Imagine your the cop who has to dig through impacted poop to extract the evidence... lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be a flash mini game on the web... lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At some point I would just be like "let him go... I ain't digging in poo..." lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's gonna be like dry and hard too
Mar 1, 2018 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: might have to go at it with a chisel like an archeologist lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: how has he even managed to not shit for that long, isn't cereal supposed to make you poo
Mar 1, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't give him food, just prunes and stuff lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go poop like 2 times a day so after like 3 days I would explode lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intestinal Fortitude 100 lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be funny if he pooped the evidence then ate it again...
Mar 1, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can hold it a couple days at most
Mar 1, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're probably watching him to make sure he doesn't try that
Mar 1, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: otherwise he could just flush it down
Mar 1, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i assume he has a toilet so they don't need to go empty his piss bucket all the time
Mar 1, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think any drugs would be digested by now lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like weed or pills should be completely gone.
Mar 1, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i go camping i always try to hold it in so i don't have to go in the stinky poop shed
Mar 1, 2018 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2 days is my limit although on rare occasions i have gone 3 days
Mar 1, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol when I was little in like the 70's I was visiting a farm and had to use an "out house" not a recommended experience lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also can't do those plastic toilets.... the ones on construction sites lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah campsites usually have outhouses but i kinda would rather go in the woods somewhere
Mar 1, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let my turds go live in the woods... lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: trying to get shit out while squatting down isn't easy and it always makes a mess so i have to wipe thoroughly but it's preferrable to the smell
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me of those composting outhouses I seen on the Internet... such a bad idea lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like the outhouse fertilized a garden lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like a good idea to me
Mar 1, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some diseases can be transmitting through though
Mar 1, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like if the composting isn't complete and like carrots... lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know they commonly use dung as fertilizer right?
Mar 1, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: another good idea would be to use outhouses to produce biofuel
Mar 1, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: which i think can be done at the same time as composting
Mar 1, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Taco bell could give me gas for my car lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Fuel up at Taco Bell with our new high octane meal!!!" lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 bean burritos with extra cheese and mountain dew!
Mar 1, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/on-the-town/article.html/content/news/articles/bn9/2018/2/28/sweet_the_florida_st.html
Mar 1, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Earth Wind and Fire and The Oakridge Boys and Reba McEntire lol hmmm old people?
Mar 1, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Gs069dndIYk lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fhvMc0e.jpg
Mar 1, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I laughed pretty hard about that one....
Mar 1, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pxQXjGi.jpg
Mar 1, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i'm still waiting for pics of the smashed stuff
Mar 1, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: mm i like strawberries
Mar 1, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: norway has some really good ones
Mar 1, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're so sweet
Mar 1, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cooking now, pictures I will post in a bit gotta unpack it again and take them still lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/173420/traditional-gyro-meat/ making this, was gonna make it last night but my hamburger was frozen and I don't like to microwave thaw it  lol
Mar 1, 2018 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: thawing meat in the microwave always ends up with the center cold and the outside slightly cooked and it makes a slightly unpleasant smell
Mar 1, 2018 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's still slow
Mar 1, 2018 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: a better way is to stick it in a couple of layers of airtight plastic bags and stick it in some lukewarm water and just keep replacing the water when it gets ice cold
Mar 1, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: or slightly less than lukewarm is probably better but takes longer
Mar 1, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just threw it in the fridge after letting it sit out for a while it's almost ready by the time I get everything else ready it should be good lol
Mar 1, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love you ninja food processor lol
Mar 1, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heating pads make excellent defrosters, just wrap whatever in it for like an hour or two, gets warm enough to defrost but not hot enough to cook
Mar 1, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heating pad lol Florida too hot 
Mar 1, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: million dollar idea, fleash light with heating bad builtin
Mar 1, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: *builtin
Mar 1, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja cut me  lol went to pull blade out and wow is it sharp
Mar 1, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: did a number on that lamb and beef though and spices and stuff.. should be delicious and now with added human flavor!
Mar 1, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yT1krFA.mp4
Mar 1, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m6oMDXP.mp4
Mar 1, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: where is ping when you talk shit about the switch
Mar 1, 2018 6:41 PM - matpower: who decided that Shoutbox logging was a good idea?
Mar 1, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: what's up mat
Mar 1, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: what about it?
Mar 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: Shoutbox logging is an excellent idea and I will not hear a thing against it  
Mar 1, 2018 6:55 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 1, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I like it Vehoo
Mar 1, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho even
Mar 1, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to type with a cut finger lol
Mar 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Veho: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/preservation-or-theft-historians-publishers-argue-over-dead-game-servers/
Mar 1, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is why would these companies be against people playing their games... It's like free advertising.
Mar 1, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if Blizzard shut down World of Warcraft. and I know they would sue private servers for sure lol
Mar 1, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But my question is, IF your not making money from a game like WoW, why pay lawyers to keep people from enjoying it?
Mar 1, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like the Grinch that stole Christmas if you ask me... lol
Mar 1, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pNzesch.jpg
Mar 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f55CqLc6IR0
Mar 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elqREC_N_O8
Mar 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho More beer!!!
Mar 1, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/k2QCgvx.jpg
Mar 1, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icb_tRTnA4g
Mar 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Sora de Eclaune: If you dislike Hiveswap we can't be friends.
Mar 1, 2018 8:28 PM - Flame: but can we be lovers?
Mar 1, 2018 8:30 PM - Veho: Hatefuckbuddies.
Mar 1, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Grudge XXX Spoof? lol
Mar 1, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0391198/ It's about a nurse living in Japan so... could involve tentacles lol
Mar 1, 2018 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: It wouldn't really work, i don't want horror porn
Mar 1, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Horror porn is that a thing? lol
Mar 1, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I found out there is a clown fetish porn industry.... *shudders* lol
Mar 1, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate clowns and the Easter bunny and Santa... lol
Mar 1, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically as a kid I didn't like anyone in costume lol
Mar 1, 2018 9:10 PM - T-hug: The Grudge don't have tentacles
Mar 1, 2018 9:10 PM - T-hug: Japanese original better too
Mar 1, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I found out there is a clown fetish porn industry.... *shudders* lol < Honk Honk motherfucker ;O;
Mar 1, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 1, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kr7KDCsIws Happy Souls Tom? lol
Mar 1, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49522119
Mar 1, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 1, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes?
Mar 1, 2018 9:53 PM - kenenthk: I thought you learned your lesson about goodwill orders
Mar 1, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know... if the other 4 Xbox's are OK then I will be OK lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The shameful thing is I liked that Xbox the best lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was really clean had a later half of 2007 build date and I just had a feeling about it lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh well maybe 1 of them will come pre modded lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:03 PM - kenenthk: It takes a bitch 5 times to cheat on me before I kick her ass out also
Mar 1, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Did they even bubble wrap it
Mar 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfkDRnuaYVw
Mar 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Devin: That Pokemon card lot is expensive. Damn.
Mar 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Devin: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49468716
Mar 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It had like 20 layers of bubble wrap lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40 pounds of energy cards... lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:11 PM - Devin: I really shouldn't talk though. I have over a grand in cosmetic CSGO skins. At least you can touch the Pokemon cards.
Mar 1, 2018 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Then have them ripped up by some asshole pet or a person that hates you
Mar 1, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or "I thought you where grown up and didn't play with them no more. So I gave them to the nice kid who lives down the street..." lol
Mar 1, 2018 10:16 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fWobdtdVLkY
Mar 1, 2018 10:16 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather do that
Mar 1, 2018 10:17 PM - Devin: Happened to me except with my sibling. I got a Wii for Christmas the same year it came out. Had to give up my LE Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness gamecube.
Mar 1, 2018 10:18 PM - Devin: At least they're not super expensive now. I see them on eBAY for $40~.
Mar 1, 2018 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Yeah a wii costs about the same as 5 broken 360s from goodwill ;O
Mar 1, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Or gamecube
Mar 1, 2018 10:50 PM - hii915: Hmmm. https://www.ebay.com/p/EVGA-400-hy-5698-b1-GTX-1080-TI-Ftw3-Hybrid-Water-Block-Cooler-1080ti/11014968369?iid=282851299063&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D44039%26meid%3Db0326bf812a044d7a0fe6fa6c501e800%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D222862638564%26itm%3D282851299063&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&thm=1000
Mar 1, 2018 10:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: who buys GPUs on ebay
Mar 1, 2018 10:55 PM - Chary: Probably crazy people
Mar 1, 2018 10:55 PM - Chary: Microcenter is the only place to go
Mar 1, 2018 10:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: wait am i supposed to buy it now chary?
Mar 1, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: and lul 200 bucks for 1080ti watercooled
Mar 1, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: what a joke
Mar 1, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: an expensive joke
Mar 1, 2018 10:59 PM - Devin: It's for a 1080Ti water block cooler. Couldn't tell if serious.
Mar 1, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: its just the water block, not the gpu
Mar 1, 2018 11:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wonder when Raulpica will return. 
Mar 1, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just slap it on a 550 Ti and program the BIOS to say it's a 1080 Ti lol
Mar 1, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: wonder if sora comes today, could cheer up with her stories :C
Mar 1, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: hey psio
Mar 1, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey migles 
Mar 1, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: you are a very old dude
Mar 1, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: so, you are very experienced in life and shit
Mar 1, 2018 11:06 PM - migles: do you sometimes wonder to what happened to people you had met in the past?
Mar 1, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes all the time lol
Mar 1, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although half of them I expect to see on the news in some horrific fashion eventually lol
Mar 1, 2018 11:26 PM - kenenthk: I usually hope they're doing horrible otherwise they would've made a better effort to stay in touch 
Mar 1, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk so true
Mar 1, 2018 11:40 PM - kenenthk: And I think I'm getting sick fucking weather change
Mar 1, 2018 11:41 PM - kenenthk: It was like 35 freezing rain now it's 65 and sunny
Mar 1, 2018 11:43 PM - kenenthk: I might buy Become human just to piss off parents idk yet
Mar 2, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buying 3 more 360s.... Pray for me lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of them will work damn it lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:47 AM - kenenthk: Man up and buy 360 of them
Mar 2, 2018 12:47 AM - kenenthk: You should have 1 working
Mar 2, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds about right
Mar 2, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So now I will have 8 360s lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad I couldn't turn them into a cluster lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:48 AM - kenenthk: I have 3 broken 360s you may have one that's just works but  I have 3 broken 360s
Mar 2, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Don't you love live streams that freezes and the creator never realizes it
Mar 2, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can they be fixeded?
Mar 2, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who is streaming?
Mar 2, 2018 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Who wants to fix things
Mar 2, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have watched Depravo skiing that was kinda fun lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:50 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7DI8Bpnig5Q
Mar 2, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bid on 3 broken 360s but all three have PSU and video cables and hard drives lol hope my 4.99 bid wins lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just want the cords and hard drives
Mar 2, 2018 12:53 AM - kenenthk: Must be the wifi on my TV fucking built in Wi-Fi in it is horrble
Mar 2, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk if I get like a launch Xbox 360 cord is it true that the older cords work on newer machines?
Mar 2, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the 215 watt one will work on a 175 watt machine?
Mar 2, 2018 12:56 AM - kenenthk: You mean composite?
Mar 2, 2018 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Oh I have no idea
Mar 2, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No the power supplies
Mar 2, 2018 12:56 AM - kenenthk: I usually grabbed the 3 prong ones since there's ground
Mar 2, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate that there is like 6 different power cords for the 360 lol I think the PS3 has 2?
Mar 2, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I mean the end that plugs into the machine like the 6 metal thingies lol
Mar 2, 2018 12:58 AM - kenenthk: It just took them that long to realize it wasn't a psu issue
Mar 2, 2018 12:59 AM - kenenthk: But iirc the HD 360 didn't come out tell like 2008?
Mar 2, 2018 1:00 AM - kenenthk: I think the prongs are different
Mar 2, 2018 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Yeah there's like 3 different revisions same with slim's iirc
Mar 2, 2018 2:05 AM - Joe88: at least sony used stadard power cords
Mar 2, 2018 2:05 AM - Joe88: fat ps3 used a regular 3 prong pc style cable
Mar 2, 2018 2:06 AM - Joe88: slim and super slim used the smaller cord that the ps1 and ps2 used (non slim versions)
Mar 2, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I wasn't sure with the PS3 I just know I can grab a PC power cord and just slam it in mine lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:12 AM - Joe88: I really dont understand why ms refuses to put the power supply inside the console
Mar 2, 2018 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Uh they did with the slim xbox one
Mar 2, 2018 2:15 AM - Joe88: then it came back again with the one x
Mar 2, 2018 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Yeah the original one x lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Most companies these days are getting smarter and actually listening to what consumers want 
Mar 2, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's a heat and reliability issue thing... if the PSU blows up you can just replace the PSU if it's external but if it's in the console for most people the console is simply dead.
Mar 2, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat can be solved by using better PSU.... lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Yeah people bitch about external battery packs but throws a fit over their shit blowing up internally
Mar 2, 2018 2:27 AM - Joe88: if the psu blows up you will have alot more problems then just replacing it
Mar 2, 2018 2:28 AM - kenenthk: At least your consoles fine 
Mar 2, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol but at least a chance of replacing it outside the system and it working maybe lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: We should have power strips that auto turns off if they get too hot tho
Mar 2, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the first gen 360's had something in the PSU to do that. Some of the RROD's where from PSU's being faulty so if you replaced the PSU it was all fixeded... until it RROD from one of the other 4 causes lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From what I can tell the PSU for the 360 has some sort of sensors, so you like power up the system it talks to the PSU somehow and tells it to kick up to high gear if everything is OK, but if it's not OK it just sends a signal to the machine "LOL yeah do that RROD thing!!!"
Mar 2, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may be a bit fuzzy on the technical details I am still learning lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just learned yesterday that original Xbox going over 60C is emergency replace thermal compound situation lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Use oil
Mar 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use oil? I have thermal compound and acetone  lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Joe88: I feel bad for ever purchased my 360 from gamestop
Mar 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Chinese clone Arctic Silver  lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Joe88: *whoever
Mar 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I got my first 360 from goodwill 
Mar 2, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The bastards at fedex probably destroyed it.
Mar 2, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally pieces are falling off the case and stuff is rattling around inside 
Mar 2, 2018 2:39 AM - Joe88: I baked the thing more or less and traded it into gamestop as working
Mar 2, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I ordered 3 more today lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:40 AM - kenenthk: I remember ripping off a psp from Walmart then trading it in at gamestop towards a 360 lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 it's all good they probably did that x clamp and fan mod to it.
Mar 2, 2018 2:40 AM - Joe88: I took the x clamp off it and and put the orginal back on
Mar 2, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This 360 was so nice looking and virgin  (clean as a whistle)
Mar 2, 2018 2:41 AM - Joe88: just couldnt deal with it anymore, and just traded it in and got a slim
Mar 2, 2018 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Now I regret trading it in because it was a ratchet and clank slim model 
Mar 2, 2018 2:43 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/9kWDL
Mar 2, 2018 2:48 AM - kenenthk: Is it sad I keep making new McDonald accounts to take advantage of their deals
Mar 2, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/RDxtP My poor 360 lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was wrapped in bubble wrap and news paper in a nice box and still they managed to do that lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sgws3productimages.azureedge.net/sgwproductimages/images/60/2-9-2018/991665097261224.JPG looked like this a couple of days ago lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:54 AM - Joe88: its just the faceplate which is replaceable
Mar 2, 2018 2:57 AM - Joe88: I must have went through about 15 android music players trying to find a prelacment for poweramp
Mar 2, 2018 2:57 AM - Joe88: turns out they are all shit when it comes to sd cards
Mar 2, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no the damage is under the face plate as well 
Mar 2, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also the grey grate thingy is broken too now and some metal pieces came out and the USB door thingy lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I put all those in a bag in case they are important lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: just that when the faceplate got squished up it really did the stuff under it too 
Mar 2, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Significant force was used lol
Mar 2, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm this auction is pissing me off... keeps doing "Reserve not met" lol
Mar 2, 2018 3:01 AM - Joe88: why dont you just go to the goodwill stores
Mar 2, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49679800
Mar 2, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I will Joe88 maybe in the morning lol
Mar 2, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FjmjVvM
Mar 2, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49468716 Somebody tried to catch them all.
Mar 2, 2018 3:24 AM - Joe88: Current Price:$951.00
Mar 2, 2018 3:25 AM - Joe88: some of them are fakes, theres a 13000 hp gyrados
Mar 2, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 2, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured it was like 90% energy cards anyway
Mar 2, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4JJio
Mar 2, 2018 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Yeah $5 worth of recyclable cardboard
Mar 2, 2018 3:33 AM - Joe88: labo?
Mar 2, 2018 3:34 AM - kenenthk: I mean if you think about it that's like $1 per card
Mar 2, 2018 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Or less since no one smart would count all those
Mar 2, 2018 3:47 AM - kenenthk: I wanna see a Yu-Gi-Oh version of that
Mar 2, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Magic the gathering?
Mar 2, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember some of those cards where supposed to be expensive
Mar 2, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4J5vh
Mar 2, 2018 3:54 AM - kenenthk: That's why 30 year old that still live with their mum shouldn't have disposable income 
Mar 2, 2018 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIBw9dSVKdU
Mar 2, 2018 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh that looks awesome


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 3, 2018)

Mar 2, 2018 4:01 AM - Joe88: thanksgiving release, its like they are asking for the film to fail
Mar 2, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CwRwkll Kipachew?
Mar 2, 2018 4:17 AM - kenenthk: Swear I can't tell if it'd my gpu or chip that's causing random shut downs
Mar 2, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try re seating everything?
Mar 2, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes just a good cleaning and rebuilding the PC can help?
Mar 2, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or it could be the PSU going bad....
Mar 2, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My living room PC was doing just random shut downs and when I replaced the PSU it totally fixed it.
Mar 2, 2018 4:44 AM - Joe88: my dust filter seems to be doing its job https://i.imgur.com/7FUod3h.jpg
Mar 2, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I cleaned my PC the other day the dust filter under the PSU was horrible and the front was icky too but CPU and GPU where spotless
Mar 2, 2018 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That HAF 912 seems OK except the front is a dust magnet
Mar 2, 2018 5:21 AM - kenenthk: Fuck xfinity  wont let me watch cops on my pc
Mar 2, 2018 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Nah has to be cpu it starts freezing then buzzzes and shut off
Mar 2, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but if the CPU isn't getting enough juice it does weird stuff
Mar 2, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: I got a 800w psu
Mar 2, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: 350 actually
Mar 2, 2018 5:41 AM - kenenthk: lol 630
Mar 2, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To many things on the same rail?
Mar 2, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too even lol
Mar 2, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: no idea think it may be the gpu failing
Mar 2, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: THen again havent opened it in like 4 years
Mar 2, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eek lol
Mar 2, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.outerplaces.com/science/item/17922-alien-time-traveler-james-oliver-yellowstone-volcano-doomsday-AMPED
Mar 2, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tampabay.com/news/courts/civil/Woman-suing-T-Mobile-store-employee-who-stole-sex-video-from-phone_165923660
Mar 2, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tampabay.com/mugshots/browse/height-range/under-5-feet/
Mar 2, 2018 6:30 AM - T-hug: Mornin Psi
Mar 2, 2018 6:30 AM - T-hug: Or should I say Imgur LEGEND
Mar 2, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: 
Mar 2, 2018 6:37 AM - T-hug: Hey mornin Veho Imgur GOD ;~D
Mar 2, 2018 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/YIWFj
Mar 2, 2018 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uh8fZ
Mar 2, 2018 8:12 AM - Veho: My facial hair is not on that chart so I don't know how to feel.
Mar 2, 2018 8:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/byEnUjy.jpg
Mar 2, 2018 8:44 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Dear new manager: don't blame me for not checking a customer out immediately when they get to the register if: A) I've got a line and there are no other registers open. B) If they arrive at the checkstand immediately after I walk off to get something done that you asked me to do.
Mar 2, 2018 8:45 AM - Sora de Eclaune: C) Also, if they're not ready. I can't stress this enough, it's not my fault I'm not checking them out - they're NOT READY TO CHECK OUT.
Mar 2, 2018 8:48 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I almost got written up for not being at the register to check someone out a femtosecond after they walked up, because I checked for customers at the registers and then went to put back a single packet of gravy mix, then immediately walked back to the registers. I was given a five minute talking to over checking out customers in a timely manner.
Mar 2, 2018 8:51 AM - Sora de Eclaune: And again after I was standing there waiting for a customer to pick their candy so they could get cashback, instead of checking them out.
Mar 2, 2018 8:54 AM - Veho: Looks like you'd better start checking them out on time.
Mar 2, 2018 8:57 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Five seconds is too long to wait?
Mar 2, 2018 9:03 AM - Localhorst86: you're just lazy and wpnt admit it
Mar 2, 2018 9:29 AM - migles: sora here in the morning???
Mar 2, 2018 9:31 AM - migles: i guess it's gone :C i am too late :C
Mar 2, 2018 9:49 AM - Veho: Are you referring to Sora as "it"?
Mar 2, 2018 10:03 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTGT2P-zsGg
Mar 2, 2018 10:08 AM - Localhorst86: Did you just assume Sora's gender?
Mar 2, 2018 10:36 AM - migles: it, as in, the time\ocasion she is online
Mar 2, 2018 12:51 PM - hobbledehoy899: *https://youtu.be/EKUrUdL2h1M?t=1000*
Mar 2, 2018 1:34 PM - Localhorst86: neat. Nintendo offers 30% discounts for certain purchases on the Wii U and 3DS eshop.
Mar 2, 2018 1:34 PM - Localhorst86: Little do they know I already have 100% discount
Mar 2, 2018 1:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who wants to play balloon fight 
Mar 2, 2018 1:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/Rt3EyFO.gifv
Mar 2, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2g9Ki New flavor of M&M's!!!
Mar 2, 2018 2:27 PM - Veho: Slut flavor.
Mar 2, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qif-Qz7NY48
Mar 2, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So many track suits lol
Mar 2, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ccn.com/first-ransomware-strain-use-bitcoin-cash-makes-impossible-decrypt-files/
Mar 2, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's some shit
Mar 2, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: not even letting you get your files back by paying
Mar 2, 2018 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: luckily ransomware is not nearly as widespread as you might think
Mar 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DvffqHU.mp4
Mar 2, 2018 3:21 PM - TempyFive-O: ┬┴┬┴┤ ° ͜ʖ °)
Mar 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/pIwVGwp
Mar 2, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: so true
Mar 2, 2018 3:44 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9mFuppNs6Y
Mar 2, 2018 4:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yr9CHF3
Mar 2, 2018 5:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LGkeYs8.jpg
Mar 2, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: $20 says the commenter is obese
Mar 2, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: honestly i've never even heard of cancer causing obesity but if it's true then it should be common knowledge
Mar 2, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FQED4wG.jpg
Mar 2, 2018 5:33 PM - Veho: https://www.cancer.gov/about-cancer/causes-prevention/risk/obesity/obesity-fact-sheet
Mar 2, 2018 6:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mhVPOwVNho
Mar 2, 2018 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i fel sorry for that guy 
Mar 2, 2018 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: feel
Mar 2, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: The graphics card guy?
Mar 2, 2018 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Mar 2, 2018 6:34 PM - Ericthegreat: @Veho wow at the obesity one lol
Mar 2, 2018 6:35 PM - Flame: Will the Real Jdbye please stand up?
Mar 2, 2018 6:35 PM - Flame: I repeat will the Real Jdbye please stand up?
Mar 2, 2018 6:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: All of a sudden i transformed into Gordon Ramsey in voice chat in Overwatch
Mar 2, 2018 6:37 PM - Flame: We're going to have a problem here
Mar 2, 2018 6:44 PM - p1ngpong: Im just loling at the switch owners
Mar 2, 2018 6:44 PM - p1ngpong: so pathetic
Mar 2, 2018 6:44 PM - p1ngpong: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Mar 2, 2018 6:45 PM - Flame: yes yes p1ngpong let the hate flow through you
Mar 2, 2018 6:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's so hard to read the names on this temp style black 
Mar 2, 2018 6:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess I'll switch back to the light side 
Mar 2, 2018 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I had to highlight the name just to see it was p1ngpong
Mar 2, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: The dark theme sucks balls and only tryhard emo kids use it.
Mar 2, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: Correct
Mar 2, 2018 6:58 PM - T-hug: *uses it*
Mar 2, 2018 6:59 PM - Chary: Light theme best theme!!! But I'm too lazy to click back to light theme
Mar 2, 2018 6:59 PM - Chary: So here I am, stuck with dark theme. Foreeeeever
Mar 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's cold today. FRIDAY OF ALL DAYS! 
Mar 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: Light text on a dark screen makes my eyes go bananas.
Mar 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was gonna get some chinese food, but then rainstorm 
Mar 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: SAK: Delivery?
Mar 2, 2018 7:04 PM - Chary: unless it was a record rainstorm, I'd be annoyed if somewhere didn't deliver due to rain
Mar 2, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: Biblical rainstorm.
Mar 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nah, I don't do delivery. Live in apartment 
Mar 2, 2018 7:13 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/28378701_10216110379621789_1344471341353047600_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=7f881a4cfb19ab5113e977f184c7a18d&oe=5B0B9D60
Mar 2, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: You can't get deliveries in an apartment? Wuh?
Mar 2, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ygdAiDxKfI
Mar 2, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: https://youtu.be/l-sZyfFX4F0
Mar 2, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: Warning: tits.
Mar 2, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The front door require a key to open 
Mar 2, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is there any particular reason you couldn't just, y'know, go down to meet them?
Mar 2, 2018 7:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if the... elevator isn't working? 
Mar 2, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Become the stair master!
Mar 2, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.miramax.com/watch?v=Y4cWZsYToyF3tL6_cIItUh1t0tsYwJu4
Mar 2, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/3/2/17070788/diablo-3-nintendo-switch-hint-twitter-blizzard
Mar 2, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Mar 2, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "YES! SURELY THIS NIGHTLIGHT TURNING ON AND OFF MEANS DIABLO IS COMING TO THE SWITCH!"
Mar 2, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What desperate idiot thought that up?
Mar 2, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also by this time who cares about Diablo III lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's a new game then yeah OK get excited lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Psi, don't you know? The Switch is the perfect platform to release games 5+ years old on!
Mar 2, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 2, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you want portable versions ok lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want Shield TV 2 and Switch XL to hurry up lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch XL will use the new SoC lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sorry Psi, but Nintendo's focusing on shitty gimmicks this time around instead of hardware revisions ;O;
Mar 2, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll be stuck with the mad gay regular Switch ;O;
Mar 2, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/wall-street-journal-reports-nintendo-will-focus-on-peripherals-for-switch-not-hardware-revisions.497757/
Mar 2, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need the 24 inch screen Switch XL lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or at least 12 inches lll
Mar 2, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-8-core-16-thread-cpu-leak/amp/
Mar 2, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See AMD is making new and interesting things lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just gotta find one of those portable 15" monitors Psi 
Mar 2, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portable monitor hmmm
Mar 2, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could then just hook up a shield TV to a cell phone battery bank?
Mar 2, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-MB168B-1366x768-Portable-Monitor/dp/B00FE690DI < 
Mar 2, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make my own Switch XL but with Android lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd still have to figure out a way to power the dock and all, but then you got a nice big 15.6" Switch
Mar 2, 2018 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cell phone battery bank and shield TV is better lol
Mar 2, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will even have Netflix,.. Nintendo your move! Lol
Mar 2, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czLYl4fM8yk
Mar 2, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ePN1J_c4ulw
Mar 2, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: I've just had an impromptu shopping trip. Spent £18 on snacks and crap.
Mar 2, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 18£'s of crap lol
Mar 2, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2018/3/2/17071812/nintendo-switch-8bitdo-wireless-usb-adapter
Mar 2, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 £ for 1 £ is that a thing Depravo? If I had a store there I would try that as a sale thing lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fiancee brought home an HP Probook from her parents house today. Apparently, it was taken from some school years ago and has a BIOS password on it
Mar 2, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, unfortunately, these particular laptops from HP require a customized SMC.bin file in order to clear the password, you can't just pull the CMOS
Mar 2, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which you have to contact HP support for lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, this live chat person is actually knowledgable, which is nice
Mar 2, 2018 9:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r9VnXGK.jpg
Mar 2, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From India Tom? Lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:08 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 2, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho those things where fun!
Mar 2, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you might be able to use Hirens to clear the cmos
Mar 2, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is some tools on it for just such emergencies
Mar 2, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uY0wZMqNzmw
Mar 2, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pWRGK8F.jpg
Mar 2, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: How about some home anal.
Mar 2, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From India Tom? Lol < Yes lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And hirens probably won't work I'm afraid
Mar 2, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anal 12 just the thing to loosen you up! Lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These are business class laptops, apparently, so they have "extra security" lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are some tools that would probably crack it in seconds Tom lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, I looked around and couldn't find anything
Mar 2, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch the video lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might have to try something else though, apparently this particular method isn't working, the smc.bin I got isn't working 
Mar 2, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest problem, Psi, is that I don't think I can boot off anything other than the HDD with the way the BIOS are currently set
Mar 2, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeww so install Hirens to the hard drive then boot it
Mar 2, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In another machine of course lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...they're having me boot from FreeDOS, to check the date and time
Mar 2, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: High security is hilarious
Mar 2, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FreeDos lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: Guacamole is peculiar.
Mar 2, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: Indeed.
Mar 2, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I just bought two containers of it and sun chips....
Mar 2, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: I just ate a tub of it with naan crackers.
Mar 2, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: After a pizza.
Mar 2, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: And a packet of wasabi peanuts.
Mar 2, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh just tried to buy some whole grain naan.... I seen it and was like I should buy that... Went back the next day and gone 
Mar 2, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might try to get it tonight the lady at the store was super nice to me lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: And I washed it all down with a bottle of Hooch.
Mar 2, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: This is what happens when you go to the store after a martini and you're hungry.
Mar 2, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hooch!!! Oh the ladies at the church will pray for your soul!!! Lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:35 PM - Depravo: This ain't that kind of hooch, It's alcoholic lemonade. Only as strong as light beer.
Mar 2, 2018 9:36 PM - Depravo: https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/292238353
Mar 2, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: H that sounds good I think we have something like that
Mar 2, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mike's hard lemonade
Mar 2, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mikeshard.com
Mar 2, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Web address sounds dirty lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: That looks the business.
Mar 2, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: I used to go mad on similar stuff back in the day.
Mar 2, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey taste pretty good
Mar 2, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They lol
Mar 2, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: Having another martini now.
Mar 2, 2018 9:40 PM - Depravo: Got a big chocolate bar and some chocolate hobnobs for later.
Mar 2, 2018 9:40 PM - Depravo: And some Tassimo pods for even later than that.
Mar 2, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, HP support was useless and gave up lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: use Dell support instead
Mar 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: why?
Mar 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: so you suffer more
Mar 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: 
Mar 2, 2018 10:07 PM - Depravo: I thought a man of your calibre wouldn't need to contact support.
Mar 2, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The interesting thing is, HP's troubleshooting steps were relatively informative and helpful. It was only when the two troubleshooting tips they gave didn't work that they just said "k ur fkd"
Mar 2, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: which extra stuff do they have?
Mar 2, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I told Tom to hack it with Hirens lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uY0wZMqNzmw tutorial here lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It uses an embedded TPM module, which apparently means any attempts to modify or clear the BIOS password simply won't work because of encryption mumbojumbo
Mar 2, 2018 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a tool someone had that might've worked, but it's been scourged from various forums for legal reasons 
Mar 2, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But to get it too boot he will have to put the files on the hard drive then install it 
Mar 2, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bllaarrghh
Mar 2, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doesn't TPM only protect the hardware from tampering?
Mar 2, 2018 10:46 PM - kenenthk: I don't know how I managed to start watching this but I am https://youtu.be/Jxh2ZjNlknY
Mar 2, 2018 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I thought Psi, but apparently Hp is super advanced lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: y
Mar 2, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'm just gonna pop Windows 10 on the HDD and just do it that wa
Mar 2, 2018 10:49 PM - Flame: whats the problem if you can install windows 10?
Mar 2, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't install it directly from the laptop cuz I can't boot from USB
Mar 2, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I have to put it in something else, do it that way
Mar 2, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess it's handy I have a billion and a half laptops sitting everywhere lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:51 PM - Flame: but whats the end goal?
Mar 2, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Installing Windows 10 on a laptop with a locked BIOS
Mar 2, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It came from a school, so the BIOS was locked and the OS wouldn't boot without an admin password
Mar 2, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: is it for personal use? or for someone else to use
Mar 2, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For my fiancee, she got it from her parents house lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they just had this laptop there, locked BIOS and useless OS so they just gave it to me
Mar 2, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: she stole.... who stole it from school... i see
Mar 2, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was less "stolen" and more "given away" by the school IT staff
Mar 2, 2018 10:53 PM - Flame: wink wink
Mar 2, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't know the exact specs yet, all I know is it has a 320GB HDD, 4GB of DDR3, and an i5 of some kind assuming the sticker is correct
Mar 2, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03370081 <
Mar 2, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It could have and AMD discrete GPU, or it could have potato Intel 4000 lol
Mar 2, 2018 10:59 PM - Flame: tom why dont you try the default bios passwords might work
Mar 2, 2018 10:59 PM - Flame: start with 123456bios
Mar 2, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is no default for these lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:00 PM - Flame: bios123?
Mar 2, 2018 11:01 PM - Flame: psio dont just shut up... give tom ideas of passwords
Mar 2, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F it's a school what's the name of the school?
Mar 2, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe call and ask very nice?
Mar 2, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You might be surprised if you can get an IT person on the phone and social engineer that shit lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:04 PM - Flame: tom i used to think more highly of you...
Mar 2, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be like "This is the son of (random teacher name) I accidentally messed up the boot sector and need to reinstall Windows and boot from CD....
Mar 2, 2018 11:04 PM - Flame: i know for a fact if i had that laptop i would have fixed by now
Mar 2, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Guess some basic passwords?
Mar 2, 2018 11:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does anyone know any good turbo graphix 16 emulators?
Mar 2, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hugo or magic engine
Mar 2, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Magic Engine get the cracked version or pay.... Lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried a few things, school name, shool acronym with various numbers and such, nothing lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried the obviously admins and 123password and shit, none of them work
Mar 2, 2018 11:06 PM - Flame: @SAK use Mednafen
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You have to pay for one of them 
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably something stupid 
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be randomized
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Never heard of mednafen
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what they did at my old highschool for the library PCs
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.magicengine.com
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's for pay lol but so good
Mar 2, 2018 11:07 PM - Flame: Mednafen !!!!
Mar 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like the Windows 10 install went fine lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That hasn't been updated since 2008 O_O
Mar 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'll check nmednafen
Mar 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went through the initial setup process on a different laptop, then when it asked to restart the first time I just popped it in the laptop and now it's setting up just fine
Mar 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far, anyways lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9UgLL3EHVzU
Mar 2, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Run that when in Tom lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:09 PM - Flame: you okay SAK?
Mar 2, 2018 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, why?
Mar 2, 2018 11:10 PM - Flame: https://forum.fobby.net/index.php?t=rview&goto=5427&th=1652#msg_5427
Mar 2, 2018 11:10 PM - Flame: it was update like couple of weeks ago
Mar 2, 2018 11:13 PM - Flame: SAK doesnt know about an emu, tom doesnt now how to bypass a bios
Mar 2, 2018 11:13 PM - Flame: what parallel universe am i in
Mar 2, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, nobody can bypass this lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally only HP can, except for when they can't apparently
Mar 2, 2018 11:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess I'll try OOTAKE since is recently updated
Mar 2, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDtGcC5T9A maybe some of these tools Tom? Lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:17 PM - Flame: i will smack you across the head Sonic Angel Knight use Mednafen for fuck sake
Mar 2, 2018 11:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bender, calm down. 
Mar 2, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/tpm-chipsets-generate-insecure-rsa-keys-multiple-vendors-affected/
Mar 2, 2018 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't apply to this laptop Psi
Mar 2, 2018 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It uses TPM 1.1
Mar 2, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Update the firmware maybe it will blow out the key? I mean once your in windows of course
Mar 2, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Winflash?
Mar 2, 2018 11:21 PM - kenenthk: I might order a frosty tonight but shitll be melted within a 2 mile drive 
Mar 2, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell them to put it in another cup to insulate lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already looked into it, doesn't work
Mar 2, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2 cups one frosty lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can update the BIOS without needing the password though lo
Mar 2, 2018 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is kinda odd
Mar 2, 2018 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Wendy's has werid ass hours open tell midnight open tell 1am on Friday and Saturday
Mar 2, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you couldn't abuse that and insert a password before you flash the bios
Mar 2, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like mess with bin file
Mar 2, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My luck I would brick it lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanted to check the smc.bin file they gave me, to see if I could modify it or anything
Mar 2, 2018 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nope, encrypted lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if you update the new bios will work with that bin then?
Mar 2, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mean maybe they assume it's all up to date
Mar 2, 2018 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they asked for the BIOS version when I requested the file
Mar 2, 2018 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might be worth a try anyways I suppose
Mar 2, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm so the encryption so good even they can't even lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried screaming at it
Mar 2, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Social engineering best engineering lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just pick up the phone and say "Hello NSA can I get that Tom backdoor password?" Lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:30 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 2, 2018 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eww, no discrete AMD GPU, just HD 4000 
Mar 2, 2018 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uh oh, HDD likely dying 
Mar 2, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh balls lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you ever pull a hard drive out of storage and it's loud as fuck then goes back to near silent after a bit of use?
Mar 2, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Experienced that with the 250GB drive I put in that Xbox lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thought I was loud because Seagate but it sounds fine now
Mar 2, 2018 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say that I have, no
Mar 2, 2018 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, time to install Windows 10 on another HDD ll
Mar 2, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you know about launch 360 PSU working on all 360s? My Jasper PSU won't work on a falcon lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I read if I get the 203 watt PSU it works on all fats.... So ordered one lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the older phatties had like 3 or 4 different PSUs, yeah
Mar 2, 2018 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 160, 175, and 203W, yeeeah
Mar 2, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JfO4a_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 2, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it arrives the seventh....
Mar 2, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: tum tum tum, no one drives a dusta
Mar 2, 2018 11:56 PM - migles: tum tum tum, no one drives a dusta
Mar 2, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles!!!! https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/weird/Everyone-on-the-Plane-Threw-Up-Wind-Storm-Makes-Bumpy-Ride-for-Dulles-Flight-475661103.html?amp=y
Mar 2, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: lel
Mar 2, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: i flyed like 6 times psio, and you treat me like it's my life
Mar 2, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: i got that song from the comercial stuck in my head lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 2, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: pum pum pum (or whatever you write the sound) no one drives a dusta
Mar 2, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just hate flying myself
Mar 2, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: i like it, but the more i fly the more i am scared
Mar 2, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have done it a few times but never my favorite
Mar 2, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: the probabilities of finding a suicidal fly pilot, or one that broke up with the woman, are getting higher
Mar 2, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if I die in a car accident I can have a funeral but in a plane often nothing is left lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:00 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh-OJkh1Ozg
Mar 3, 2018 12:00 AM - migles: no one drives a duster
Mar 3, 2018 12:00 AM - migles: pum pum pum
Mar 3, 2018 12:01 AM - migles: why dafuq you want a funeral anyway. you are dead, doesn't make a difference
Mar 3, 2018 12:01 AM - migles: you are all dust
Mar 3, 2018 12:01 AM - migles: just don't drive a duster
Mar 3, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I die I want all my electronics buried with me....
Mar 3, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: funny, how i wake up with an asian amusing song in my head,
Mar 3, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: but end up sleeping with a really annoying one
Mar 3, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: fuck you, selfish fat old dude
Mar 3, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: when i die i will leave all my electronics to my dog
Mar 3, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the future they will be he must have been wealthy electronic items where a status symbol and used to attract mates
Mar 3, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: heh, i believe dying is like getting annesthesic for a long girurgie but you never wake up
Mar 3, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: there is nothing in there, not even nothing exists
Mar 3, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See how he still clutches on to that primitive controller as if to get in one last game!
Mar 3, 2018 12:05 AM - migles: not a white or dark universe, there is not even dark or light
Mar 3, 2018 12:05 AM - migles: your brain stop doing all the quimical and electrical stuff and you will be like a computer without power
Mar 3, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:06 AM - migles: psio what do you believe=
Mar 3, 2018 12:06 AM - migles: ?
Mar 3, 2018 12:07 AM - DeslotlCL: well that scalated quickly
Mar 3, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on my mood sometimes nothing sometimes a dusty plain with little a place we take all we do with us...
Mar 3, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was explained that life is like cistern and bent coins we can fill the vessel but the currency is useless
Mar 3, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry if that is vorlon like but I can't tell myself lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Tell that to atmos energy and weststar psi
Mar 3, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:11 AM - migles: heh, sometimes i start to think this is just a matrix world lel
Mar 3, 2018 12:12 AM - migles: or each atom is an entire universe  ;O;
Mar 3, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all empty lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even lead is like 97% empty space
Mar 3, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/99-9999999-of-your-body-is-empty-space
Mar 3, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We don't even exist lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:37 AM - migles: damn lead is 97% empty?
Mar 3, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: can we make a material that is like 80% empty?
Mar 3, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neutron star material is like 99% full but weighs like a billion tons per square inch?
Mar 3, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.quora.com/How-much-would-a-cubic-inch-of-a-neutron-star-weigh-What-would-happen-if-it-suddenly-appeared-on-earth
Mar 3, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 billion damn lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:49 AM - Sora de Eclaune: People in the Discord I'm in: "Jegus, you can't be a fan of this if you haven't finished it yet."
Mar 3, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jegus? Is that the Jesus of Jenga?
Mar 3, 2018 12:50 AM - Sora de Eclaune: It's a Homestuck thing. They say Jegus instead of Jesus because it's a character meme.
Mar 3, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And he has won the coin toss shall pull the first block!
Mar 3, 2018 12:52 AM - Sora de Eclaune: So...should I break it to them that since The Walking Dead hasn't ended/been cancelled yet, they can't be a fan? I mean, if I can't be a fan of Homestuck because I haven't gotten to the end yet, obviously since the end doesn't exist for the Walking Dead they can't be a fan of the show yet.
Mar 3, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm stopped watching a few months back
Mar 3, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think something about an island of lesbians with guns or something
Mar 3, 2018 12:53 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I stopped watching the Walking Dead pretty early on. Wasn't interested. Zombies just aren't my thing.
Mar 3, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love zombies but they are not a big part of the show anymore....
Mar 3, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned into a violent episode of survivor
Mar 3, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have been voted out of the tribe
Mar 3, 2018 12:55 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Jeeze, the genre whiplash game of Walking Dead is pretty strong
Mar 3, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the Walking dead games I have played on Android
Mar 3, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly quick time events with a story but not bad lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:57 AM - Sora de Eclaune: ...I say that but then again Homestuck has genre whiplash times a thousand. Imagine a complex story about four kids playing a reality warping game...and then suddenly there's an interlude involving some guys that aren't relevant to the plot yet and there's an entire two or three panels focusing on how one of them has a cane made from a bull's penis. Then after that it gets back to the usual plot.
Mar 3, 2018 12:58 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I didn't really care for the Walking Dead game, either. I normally love adventure games (ask me how many times I've completed the Myst series) but the Walking Dead games just weren't for me.
Mar 3, 2018 12:58 AM - Sora de Eclaune: **games
Mar 3, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a new Shadogate point and click adventure lol
Mar 3, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadowgate even
Mar 3, 2018 1:00 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I'm slowly being driven insane. Help me. I'm becoming less talkative about anything that isn't Homestuck or Hiveswap. I've lost several thousand pounds of sanity. I stay up late contemplating the vast complexities of the comic's universe. Just last night I stayed up until 6am trying to figure out some kind of concise family tree for everyone.
Mar 3, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not a drive it's a short walk lol
Mar 3, 2018 1:02 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I can't keep up. The grandma of one character is actually his mother and also his granddaughter and his sister.
Mar 3, 2018 1:02 AM - Sora de Eclaune: And they have a logical explanation for how that is!
Mar 3, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What.... Incest inception conception?
Mar 3, 2018 1:02 AM - Sora de Eclaune: No!
Mar 3, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 1:03 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Even worse, the grandfather of another character is actually her father and also her grandson and brother.
Mar 3, 2018 1:03 AM - Sora de Eclaune: The grandma and grandpa are brother and sister. They're also the father and mother of those two characters, who are their father and mother respectively and also brother and sister.
Mar 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Sora de Eclaune: It's FUCKING LUNACY and I can't follow it with any sort of family tree.
Mar 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So time travel episode of Maury Povich?
Mar 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Not at all
Mar 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You are the father!!!! Lol
Mar 3, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fry is ihis own great grandfather
Mar 3, 2018 1:06 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I can't even begin to explain it.
Mar 3, 2018 1:07 AM - Sora de Eclaune: There's also the discourse about the whole "are these four characters albino or are they just drawn that way" thing.
Mar 3, 2018 1:07 AM - Sora de Eclaune: THEY HAVE RED EYES AND WHITE HAIR. I think that's albino.
Mar 3, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would feel pretty dirty if I was my own grandpa lol
Mar 3, 2018 1:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: HI SORA 
Mar 3, 2018 1:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Welcome back
Mar 3, 2018 1:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause you been gone like a long time 
Mar 3, 2018 1:08 AM - Sora de Eclaune: But he's not his own grandpa. That's the thing.
Mar 3, 2018 1:09 AM - Sora de Eclaune: He's not the grandpa at the same time he's the grandson.
Mar 3, 2018 1:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes i think you forget your log in info or just don't remember you have one already 
Mar 3, 2018 1:09 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Sure, let's go with that.
Mar 3, 2018 1:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should use bookmarks in  your browser. 
Mar 3, 2018 1:11 AM - Sora de Eclaune: This page is bookmarked to my bookmark bar.
Mar 3, 2018 1:11 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I see it every time I'm on the internet.
Mar 3, 2018 1:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And you still forget? 
Mar 3, 2018 1:38 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I have been tainted.
Mar 3, 2018 1:38 AM - Sora de Eclaune: 90% of my day is looking up plot relevance for why a kid is wearing a hat on a certain page of a dumb webcomic.
Mar 3, 2018 1:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you always have friends who annoy you? 
Mar 3, 2018 1:46 AM - Devin: Just waiting for my new headset to come in the mail. Patiently...
Mar 3, 2018 1:52 AM - kenenthk: That new iMac tho
Mar 3, 2018 1:53 AM - kenenthk: 18 core 4tb ssd lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Me too devin 
Mar 3, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for another 360 tomorrow lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You have like 5 already right
Mar 3, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I got 1 but FedEx messed it up pretty bad lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The rest are either shipping or waiting to ship
Mar 3, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might order some more too
Mar 3, 2018 2:16 AM - Flame: why?
Mar 3, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 of the 5 I know is a rrod system I got for 6 bucks for the PSU but maybe to fix lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:17 AM - Flame: Roshambo what have they done too you?
Mar 3, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I got all of them for like 80 bucks shipped
Mar 3, 2018 2:18 AM - Flame: _who hurt you_
Mar 3, 2018 2:18 AM - Flame: _who hurt you_
Mar 3, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 6 games kinnevt 5 xboxs 3 or 4 hard drives 3 psus and like 7 controllers
Mar 3, 2018 2:19 AM - Flame: and not one works
Mar 3, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I plan on trying to mod them if I can get a working system out of this for 80 bucks lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I hope one of them does  lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know like 3 of them turn on and green ring so that's good right? Lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:21 AM - Flame: green as in red
Mar 3, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Assuming FedEx doesn't break them
Mar 3, 2018 2:25 AM - Flame: netflix now does anime...
Mar 3, 2018 2:25 AM - Flame: god help us all
Mar 3, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame check it out https://sgws3productimages.azureedge.net/sgwproductimages/images/60/2-9-2018/991665097261224.JPG This into This...https://i.imgur.com/b98NNQ7.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thanks FedEx lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the stuff loose inside 
Mar 3, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Game systems usually don't have metallic sounds inside when you tilt them do they? lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (actually sounds like one of the heat sinks but I wont know until I open her up)
Mar 3, 2018 2:29 AM - Flame: at least they haven't fucked you while they were at it
Mar 3, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What really makes me sad, is the system other than the damage of course.. looks immaculate like one of mine 
Mar 3, 2018 2:30 AM - Flame: cause they fucked you good
Mar 3, 2018 2:30 AM - Flame: the bastards
Mar 3, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame the amount of force required to do what they did... it was in a heavy duty box with like 2 newspapers and like 20 layers of bubble wrap.
Mar 3, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They must have dropped a fridge on it lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: FedEx must really be competing with usps these days
Mar 3, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least they didn't pee on my house and rape my dog 
Mar 3, 2018 2:32 AM - Flame: lmao!
Mar 3, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Psi not e eryone has the same hobbies as you you sick fuck
Mar 3, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2006/11/19/package-animal-ups-man-rapes-girl-of-13/ omg that's a new one for me
Mar 3, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://wgntv.com/2015/01/30/houston-man-gets-special-delivery-from-ups/ USP is awesome... lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: U Smell Pee? lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er yeah lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: I'm sorry but again on October 31st
Mar 3, 2018 2:35 AM - Flame: its like .0000000000001 mm of snow and the whole country has stopped!
Mar 3, 2018 2:35 AM - Flame: send help
Mar 3, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wnd.com/2015/10/ex-ups-driver-admits-to-sex-with-customers-pets/
Mar 3, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh... you gonna get the special delivery... lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The next week when UPS pulls up "Honey why is the dog cowering in the corner? It's just the UPS driver...." lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Oh that articles hrom 2006
Mar 3, 2018 2:37 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if the adult hers going to track him down now
Mar 3, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL "miniature horses, dogs and goats."
Mar 3, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he was from Iraq?
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: She'd be like 20 now
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - Flame: da fuck Iraq got to do with anything
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only imagine if the guy had a girl friend... "I thought he smelled like a farm... and I... omg...." lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - Flame: he was from your homeland
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - Flame: Florida
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol usually people here don't mess with goats
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi what was the one with a kid employing a prostitute to be a camgirl on twich with like "thank you for the donation" and all that
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone know?
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Iraq whats the difference lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need that pic
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: to show afriend
Mar 3, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Florida fucks people up for real
Mar 3, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye I didn't post that one but I did see I think it was Veho?
Mar 3, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or migles
Mar 3, 2018 2:39 AM - Flame: jdbye wasnt that a joke
Mar 3, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: let me see if I can find it... lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: I went to high school with a friend that wanted a degree now he moved to Pensacola and does nothing but shrroms and works as a telemarketers
Mar 3, 2018 2:40 AM - Flame: Roshambo searching the deep web right now or aka his internet history
Mar 3, 2018 2:40 AM - kenenthk: Make sure it's a.onion
Mar 3, 2018 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need to show it to a friend lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: i was just talking to him about it
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: its his kind of humor
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - Flame: """"friend"""
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - Flame: yes jdbye
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes friend
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: known him since i was like 13
Mar 3, 2018 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: in other words
Mar 3, 2018 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: known him for at least 13 years
Mar 3, 2018 2:42 AM - Flame: jdbye is a comic
Mar 3, 2018 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: @Psi i hope you find it
Mar 3, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would search my history but there is like a thousand links to imgur a day lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: I bet psis homepage is liveleak
Mar 3, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working on it...
Mar 3, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I hardly see Live leak stuff  I need more of it.
Mar 3, 2018 2:43 AM - kenenthk: Or porn hub
Mar 3, 2018 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Why do they keep locking posts for ps4 exploits lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:44 AM - Flame: we are dumb
Mar 3, 2018 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: @Psi you remember the one right
Mar 3, 2018 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was the one wearing the cat ears or whatever
Mar 3, 2018 2:44 AM - Flame: its in the eof now
Mar 3, 2018 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: link
Mar 3, 2018 2:46 AM - Flame: search your self https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox-thread.497087/
Mar 3, 2018 2:46 AM - Flame: its either veho or migles
Mar 3, 2018 2:47 AM - Flame: imgur
Mar 3, 2018 2:47 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how often gamerz searches for gamerzmum
Mar 3, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it The Real Jdbye but wow I have tried like 30 permutations of "Prostitute video games streaming" and subtracting and adding stuff...
Mar 3, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ironically just searching for prostitute on imgur is hilarious
Mar 3, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum pop up?
Mar 3, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 3, 2018 2:51 AM - kenenthk: What would you do if you saw your daughter
Mar 3, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I have already seen her, when I had to fix her phone was full of nudes and crap lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well full of pics of the number one grandson as well but uugghh had to sort through them to delete the naughty ones lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:55 AM - kenenthk: Have any back ups?
Mar 3, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now just pics of chocolate covered 5 year old with ice cream on his face lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:56 AM - kenenthk: Send pm
Mar 3, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:57 AM - Flame: jdbye you there?
Mar 3, 2018 2:57 AM - Flame: give me likes or you cant get the image
Mar 3, 2018 2:57 AM - Flame: lol
Mar 3, 2018 2:58 AM - Flame: any there
Mar 3, 2018 2:58 AM - Flame: anyone* even
Mar 3, 2018 2:59 AM - kenenthk: I'd be kinda concerned if psi had back ups of nudes of his daughter then again black mail
Mar 3, 2018 3:00 AM - Flame: jdbye is it tooth or teeth ?
Mar 3, 2018 3:01 AM - Flame: you want image?
Mar 3, 2018 3:03 AM - Flame: I HAVE THE POWER!
Mar 3, 2018 3:03 AM - kenenthk: Oh nice bloodbornes free this month
Mar 3, 2018 3:04 AM - Flame: i have it already
Mar 3, 2018 3:04 AM - kenenthk: Most people do
Mar 3, 2018 3:06 AM - Flame: im kind
Mar 3, 2018 3:06 AM - Flame: https://i.imgur.com/sKKTz0l.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame you found it!!! lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:07 AM - Flame: like 10 minutes ago
Mar 3, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye Flame found it for you!!! (also I can stop looking so also thank you from me Flame) lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:12 AM - kenenthk: My shits been green every since I had that shamrock shake
Mar 3, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the luck of the irish?
Mar 3, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyones always after me lucky charms?
Mar 3, 2018 3:15 AM - kenenthk: I might play through some ratchet and clank tho
Mar 3, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ratchet and Lank
Mar 3, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ratchet-Lank-Future-Tools-of-Destruction-PS3-/182439391042
Mar 3, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yo yo yo you play date Ratchet Lank? Lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dat even damned auto correct lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:19 AM - kenenthk: Probably can't see it well enough to know how to play it
Mar 3, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't played any if them are they good?
Mar 3, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like they have fatalities?
Mar 3, 2018 3:21 AM - kenenthk: I mean the games kind of a big deal for Sony fan boys
Mar 3, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like a platformer to me
Mar 3, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: I don't even know if you own a ps4
Mar 3, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 and bellow but I think it started on the s2?
Mar 3, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2
Mar 3, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratchet_%26_Clank_(2002_video_game)
Mar 3, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may download it and give it a try on me PC lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:24 AM - kenenthk: That's fucking psi give 400 to China but 0 to japan
Mar 3, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might have it for the PS2 to be honest.... I am just too lazy to dig through hundreds of unorganized PS2 games to find if I do or don't lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can download it in like 3 minutes or spend like 2 hours trying to find it lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:30 AM - kenenthk: You can actually find a ps4 for a couple hundred now days
Mar 3, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They tend to go for like 110 or so on Goodwill but I would be pissed if FedEx....
Mar 3, 2018 3:31 AM - kenenthk: Shipped you a 360 instead?
Mar 3, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I'd be pissed if they drove a truck over it lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49605057 why would poop!e bid this so high?
Mar 3, 2018 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Actually I remember a video where they did that and it still worked unless it was something else
Mar 3, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe an original Gameboy?
Mar 3, 2018 3:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/SwY4yuHpbTE psis fedex delivery driver
Mar 3, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:39 AM - kenenthk: Ps4s built kinda cheap though imo
Mar 3, 2018 3:45 AM - kenenthk: My ps4 has put on the hdd can I resale it for 500
Mar 3, 2018 3:46 AM - kenenthk: Pt demo
Mar 3, 2018 3:47 AM - kenenthk: Why can't Sony be honest and say our updates are to prevent jailbreak and nothing else
Mar 3, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stability fixes lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like stability of the DRM
Mar 3, 2018 3:51 AM - kenenthk: This is some bullshit so you can't update anymore with a custom dns on your ps4 anymore
Mar 3, 2018 3:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to listen to some chiptunes?
Mar 3, 2018 3:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: im streaming some
Mar 3, 2018 3:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://jdbye.noip.me:8000/listen.pls


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 4, 2018)

Mar 3, 2018 4:09 AM - VinsCool: ^good shit
Mar 3, 2018 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/03/01/0856216/ai-cheats-at-old-atari-games-by-finding-unknown-bugs-in-the-code
Mar 3, 2018 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/02/28/1544206/china-bans-letter-n-from-internet-as-xi-jinping-extends-grip-on-power
Mar 3, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a scenario in plague Inc lol the nuerax worm causes countries to do weird shit.
Mar 3, 2018 7:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck.
Mar 3, 2018 7:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Bees.
Mar 3, 2018 7:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/RWaYZe5V84E
Mar 3, 2018 7:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: I think I ventured too far into the weird part of the internet
Mar 3, 2018 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 3, 2018 7:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: I mean
Mar 3, 2018 7:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: I love my bee fucking as much as anyone but that's just badly made
Mar 3, 2018 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZNzxFieP0E relevant lol
Mar 3, 2018 7:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/j-y1E7AVd-Q
Mar 3, 2018 7:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: This.... Is a masterpiece.
Mar 3, 2018 7:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: It fits two vinesauce memes at the same time
Mar 3, 2018 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 3, 2018 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFNPZwALwq8 Vinesauce lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/WJ-Custom-Made-Model-TF-Deformation-Robot-Metal-Alloy-ABS-Commander-MPP10-EVA-Version/32814439112.html?spm=2114.search0104.6.3.766c5275adotmg&s=p
Mar 3, 2018 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It
Mar 3, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a bit expensive but money is no object when it comes to knock off transformers lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/70MuA
Mar 3, 2018 9:48 AM - Veho: An old favourite.
Mar 3, 2018 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you got your wallet stolen too? Lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:50 AM - Veho: I stole wallets  
Mar 3, 2018 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:51 AM - Veho: That Transformers knockoff looks pretty decent actually, and is about a third of the price of the original, so...
Mar 3, 2018 9:52 AM - Veho: I love the fact they blurred the face to hide his identity  
Mar 3, 2018 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/ljfx4 worst piercing ever 2 out 10!
Mar 3, 2018 9:53 AM - Veho: Worst? Or best?
Mar 3, 2018 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am like nope ear was bad enough lol
Mar 3, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: Spleen piercings are where it's at.
Mar 3, 2018 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/eA1pBWd after eating spicy food?
Mar 3, 2018 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/ZHL2CUF so the car won?
Mar 3, 2018 9:57 AM - Veho: Maybe I'm a huge pussy when it comes to spicy foods, but I've never had spicy shits in my life.
Mar 3, 2018 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't eat crazy spicy stuff lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too sensitive in my taste buds lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:01 AM - Veho: So no spicy shits.
Mar 3, 2018 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need my sense of taste to reverse engineer recipes lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/2neIeXe coolest looking snake ever lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was not venomous I would want it as a pet
Mar 3, 2018 10:15 AM - Veho: Cute.
Mar 3, 2018 10:15 AM - migles: i think i am going to try WOW
Mar 3, 2018 10:15 AM - Veho: I like these: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/hFHXNLlujaY/maxresdefault.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: Bush viper.
Mar 3, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: (Also what I call my penis.)
Mar 3, 2018 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/bnVkntF
Mar 3, 2018 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles the pay version or a free private server?
Mar 3, 2018 10:19 AM - migles: the real version, i believe they have a free trial?
Mar 3, 2018 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you mean world of Warcraft and not windows on windows lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you can try it free
Mar 3, 2018 10:19 AM - migles: wtf is windows on windows?
Mar 3, 2018 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Up to like level 40 or something
Mar 3, 2018 10:20 AM - migles: lol, the game is just 40gb
Mar 3, 2018 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows on windows is a software Emulation layer in windows 10 for backwards compatible stuff
Mar 3, 2018 10:20 AM - migles: level 40 ? nice! enough time to decide either i like or not this kind of game
Mar 3, 2018 10:21 AM - Veho: I saw a New 3DS XL for the first time yesterday. The 3D effect is miles and miles and miles better than on the original 3DS, it's not even funny.
Mar 3, 2018 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's pretty low res textures 40GB is actually huge for what it is lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:21 AM - Veho: I want to slap whoever decided the original one was good enough.
Mar 3, 2018 10:21 AM - migles: this game is so old, i was expecting it to be like 140GB
Mar 3, 2018 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho oh yeah it's pretty cool with the extra face tracking shit lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:22 AM - migles: veho, i did seen the 3ds effect varies from console to console of the same model lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:22 AM - migles: the first console i had, the effect was good, the second i had, one screen certain effects jump to the other screen
Mar 3, 2018 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also some people! Cannot see the 3D effect at all
Mar 3, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: like the moon in pokemon new leaf, i would see a double moon...
Mar 3, 2018 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You got mooned? Lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: lel
Mar 3, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: also, the 3ds consoles in some stores that was there with the demo mode, sucked as well
Mar 3, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: i was really surprised when the effect is different from a console to the other
Mar 3, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: but i agre, when i did tried a new 3ds, it was almost perfect
Mar 3, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: *agree
Mar 3, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: wow!
Mar 3, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: the game downloaded like 1GB and is ready to play
Mar 3, 2018 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/jw71qm1
Mar 3, 2018 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/XTC5OLE good I love escalators.... But I want to know why someone always stops them???? Was just getting funny again 
Mar 3, 2018 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's how I want to die.... Lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making poeple laugh lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: LOL
Mar 3, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: love the intro movie in WOW, dude in a flying boat, gets ambushed by flying creatures "i have a sword to fight air to air"
Mar 3, 2018 10:34 AM - Depravo: Is WOW still a thing?
Mar 3, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: nice can play as a dwarf girl, i will call her bridget
Mar 3, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: depravo i never tried it and i am curious to see what is about
Mar 3, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: its a game that has existed forever
Mar 3, 2018 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.newsweek.com/florida-burmese-python-snake-eats-deer-827917
Mar 3, 2018 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow is great but I feel like Cata was the decent expansion
Mar 3, 2018 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last decent one
Mar 3, 2018 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic live action movie with Ron Jeremy as Sonic and Carrot Top as tails?
Mar 3, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: why does every damn game has this pigtails silly haircut, and i always choose it because it's silly
Mar 3, 2018 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drwarves
Mar 3, 2018 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dwarves love to braid hair lol
Mar 3, 2018 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get Dwarven Corn Rows
Mar 3, 2018 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beard Corn Rows?
Mar 3, 2018 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/iceland-big-bitcoin-heist-cryptocurrency-mining-computers/
Mar 3, 2018 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.beautybroads.website/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/cornrow-beard-with-bright-colors.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/buff-sonic.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 10:45 AM - migles: wth psio
Mar 3, 2018 11:04 AM - T-hug: Scary Sonic
Mar 3, 2018 11:14 AM - Veho: Sconic.
Mar 3, 2018 11:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/niTdWcD.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy next 360 arrived and no damage 
Mar 3, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still can't see if it works but cords are on the way lol
Mar 3, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4bNi0
Mar 3, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...so I was finally able to flash that smc.bin to remove the BIOS password on that HP Probook. I have no idea what's different, the only thing I can think of is the fact that it had an OS on it, when beforehand it didn't
Mar 3, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't appear to set a new password on it, it still asks for the old one, but that's totally fine with me, I'm good with just none lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, now I can set the boot mode to UEFI instead of legacy I guess, though then I'd have to reinstall everything....
Mar 3, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, too lazy
Mar 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that might be the reason Tom
Mar 3, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CrMaTpL
Mar 3, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 2 360's now but maybe only 1 working one. Have to wait like 4-6 days to find out if any work lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh but the two tablets I ordered, 10 out 10 mint condition and work great so for like 20 bucks or what ever grandson can destroy them and I won't cry too bad about it. (although Tegra K1 or what ever it is, is a nice machine)
Mar 3, 2018 5:35 PM - Joe88: looks like FFXV got cracked already
Mar 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Joe, 3DM was able to use the demos exe to run the preloaded game lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is funny lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Joe88: 3 days before release, rip
Mar 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Joe88: I'll still wait for a proper crack though
Mar 3, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, as well as FG repack lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:38 PM - Joe88: and a repack, still 80+GB without the 4k textures
Mar 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC half the size is cuz Squeenix has separate videos for each language. Which is just dumb lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 80GB's.... So like 100GB's installed? lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what the requirements claim Psi lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 155Gb for 4k and hdr stuff
Mar 3, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 155GB's for a boy band sim? lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 3, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Compressed that's 155 hours of HD video....
Mar 3, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The game has like 5 or 6 hours worth of cutscenes
Mar 3, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, probably more with all the DLC stuff it includes
Mar 3, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta figure there are at least 2 videos for each cutscene, one for English and one for Weeaboo Japanese
Mar 3, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I suppose the size does "make sense", to a point
Mar 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so it's like a movie with interactive chunks thrown in?
Mar 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matrix-Glitcher-V1-for-XBOX-360-phat-and-X360-Slim-Motherboard-WITH-HDMI/152871289727?hash=item2397d6c37f:g:oxcAAOSwRE5aW8CI Can I just install this and my 360's will be hacked? lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a Wiikey? I liked that thing was easy to use... 360 mod chips seem complex or maybe there just is a lot of choices... lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, the game is like 40-50 hours long lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the base game, not counting the DLC episodes lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like the video I seen that had a monster truck in it.
Mar 3, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what that was about but it looked cool lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4hdogSi2NA
Mar 3, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: https://www.irishcentral.com/news/dublin-looters-lidl
Mar 3, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: The fuuuuuck?
Mar 3, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They blew the lid off that stor!
Mar 3, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: store even lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: They blew the lid off that Lidl?
Mar 3, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found cool runner for 360 for 5 bucks shipped so yay!!!
Mar 3, 2018 7:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OakPQBt.mp4
Mar 3, 2018 7:25 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 3, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: LOOOL so overwatch has a new hero
Mar 3, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: bridget the midget!
Mar 3, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: its the dwarf (torb) daughter lol
Mar 3, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: ok her name is actually Brigitte but it's close enough
Mar 3, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Is she a midget?
Mar 3, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: Looks tall.
Mar 3, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: https://img.wennermedia.com/920-width/overwatch-brigitte-and-reinhardt-e3ae64fe-7aea-4d0f-acb1-ddcd155d7df2.png
Mar 3, 2018 8:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: kek
Mar 3, 2018 8:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: and nah she's not a midgy
Mar 3, 2018 8:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: she's hot tho 
Mar 3, 2018 8:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: 
Mar 3, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: she is normal :C
Mar 3, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: but you know, dwarf's daughter, so the devs probably where watching bridget the midget when they got the idea
Mar 3, 2018 8:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COL6Mqv7iuo
Mar 3, 2018 8:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: Jeff lowkey has a thing for midgets
Mar 3, 2018 8:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's how it happened
Mar 3, 2018 8:37 PM - Veho: Low key? Up front and center, more like.
Mar 3, 2018 8:54 PM - Depravo: Imagine spending time making something like that.
Mar 3, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: I just watched Thor Ragnarok for the second time in my life.
Mar 3, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: I'm drinking a Pegu Club for the eighth time in my life.
Mar 3, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: The last time I drunk them didn't end so well. Or it ended amazingly stylishly. The jury is out.
Mar 3, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: I'm drinking an Amaro.
Mar 3, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: What did you do the last time you drank them?
Mar 3, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: It ended in the most foul hangover I've had in several years.
Mar 3, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: But it was new years eve. I went to my sisters to be there as the clock struck midnight after drinking seven of them.
Mar 3, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: I had the brilliant idea to mix myself a couple of martini's into a thermos flask and take them with me.
Mar 3, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: Along with a cocktail glass in one pocket and a plastic container with the olives in another.
Mar 3, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: Like I say, dead stylish but by God I suffered the next day.
Mar 3, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: Apparently I walked home drinking the second of the martinis.
Mar 3, 2018 10:46 PM - Flame: … But Depravo would walk 500 miles And Depravo would walk 500 more
Mar 3, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: With a thermos full of martini.
Mar 3, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: I'm now on my second margarita and eating microwave popcorn.
Mar 3, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: It's been one of those kind of days.
Mar 3, 2018 10:58 PM - Flame: which game you playing as of late Dep
Mar 3, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pegu did sound interesting lol
Mar 3, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: Fallout 4 at the moment.
Mar 3, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: I platinum'd Secret of Mana last week if you care.
Mar 3, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: DO YOU CARE?
Mar 3, 2018 11:09 PM - Flame: i care
Mar 3, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: Anyway, you know I'm playing Fallout 4. I posted a picture of my house a few days ago.
Mar 3, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/TUnnkiE.jpg
Mar 3, 2018 11:10 PM - Flame: cause im a care bear
Mar 3, 2018 11:11 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 3, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: Go make one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pegu_Club_(cocktail)
Mar 3, 2018 11:17 PM - Flame: i would but they would mean me leaving this house right now in this cold
Mar 3, 2018 11:20 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that's why I didn't get my hair cut today.
Mar 3, 2018 11:21 PM - Depravo: But accept the advice of one with more experience: Always have a full and varied drinks cabinet.
Mar 3, 2018 11:21 PM - Flame: its fucking freezing outside...
Mar 3, 2018 11:21 PM - Flame: global warming my arse
Mar 3, 2018 11:21 PM - Depravo: Shush now. You sound like a S*n/Mail reader.
Mar 3, 2018 11:22 PM - Flame: lol 
Mar 3, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: The overall average temperature of the the globe is rising, leading to unpredictable climate change which may well result in unseasonably cold weather in certain areas. BUT YOU FUCKING KNOW THIS!
Mar 3, 2018 11:24 PM - Flame: i know i know
Mar 3, 2018 11:24 PM - Flame: but
Mar 3, 2018 11:24 PM - Flame: but
Mar 3, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: But yeah, it's fucking cold out there.
Mar 3, 2018 11:25 PM - Flame: thank fuck for long  johns
Mar 3, 2018 11:25 PM - Flame: at least my balls are okay
Mar 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Flame: Dep is  Secret of Mana any good the remake
Mar 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: My balls are OK too. In the respect that they never get used for anything important so it doesn't matter if they go black and drop off.
Mar 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Flame: ???
Mar 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Flame: hahaha
Mar 3, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: Hmmm, hard to say. The music is pointlessly over-engineered, the game crashes more than Stevie Wonder on the dodgems and voice acting/skits are more often then not pointless in the extreme...
Mar 3, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: but
Mar 3, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: It's The Secret of Mana!
Mar 3, 2018 11:32 PM - Depravo: Did you love the original game? Did you love it's many faults like a mother loves an ugly child?
Mar 3, 2018 11:33 PM - Flame: lol, The Secret of Man is one of those games im like 50-75% in but then stopped for a while
Mar 3, 2018 11:34 PM - Flame: and forgot wtf i was doing
Mar 3, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: Did you love that the NPC's would get stuck due to crap path-finding algorithms?
Mar 3, 2018 11:35 PM - Depravo: Did you love that your lvl 7 charge attack would fail to connect because the silly fucking sprite did a bog standard attack an eighth of a second before you?
Mar 3, 2018 11:35 PM - Flame: the only thing i hate more then algorithms is anti-privacy software
Mar 3, 2018 11:36 PM - Depravo: It's all there.
Mar 3, 2018 11:37 PM - Flame: do you have SNES mini dep?
Mar 3, 2018 11:38 PM - Depravo: I've spunked money away on many unnecessary things during the course of my career but I could never be persuaded to waste money on an emulation machine which is inferior to several devices I already own.
Mar 3, 2018 11:39 PM - Flame: blasphemy!
Mar 3, 2018 11:40 PM - Flame: and you call yourself a super mod on GBAtemp
Mar 3, 2018 11:40 PM - Depravo: Pragmatism.
Mar 3, 2018 11:41 PM - Flame: but anyway i love super mario world
Mar 3, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: Best Mario. Fact.
Mar 3, 2018 11:43 PM - Flame: greatest
Mar 3, 2018 11:44 PM - Flame: i to this day dont understand why they havent made super mario world 2
Mar 3, 2018 11:44 PM - Chary: They did. It's called Yoshis Island
Mar 3, 2018 11:45 PM - Flame: we get that super bros and crap one's on DS and 3ds and everything else
Mar 3, 2018 11:45 PM - Flame: can you fly? @Chary
Mar 3, 2018 11:45 PM - Chary: No 
Mar 3, 2018 11:46 PM - Flame: can you fly and use your cape to do that fly more trick?
Mar 3, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: Link to the Past is best Zelda too.
Mar 3, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: Super Metroid is best Metroid.
Mar 3, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: These things are FACT!
Mar 3, 2018 11:52 PM - matpower: And Super Mario Bros 3 is best Mario
Mar 3, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: It's a close second.
Mar 3, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: And by that I mean you're wrong.
Mar 3, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario hmmm I love Mario 3 and World and Sunshine lol
Mar 3, 2018 11:58 PM - matpower: lmao
Mar 3, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Galaxy is just sort of meh to me. It was fun but not something I would run back and play again.
Mar 3, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I do also love NSMB all of those.
Mar 4, 2018 12:00 AM - Depravo: Sunshine is spin-off nonsense.
Mar 4, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: And nobody cares about anything after that because they were on Nintendo's Fisher Price gimmick-ridden wibble-wobble toys.
Mar 4, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Llol
Mar 4, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You know you want 3D wold on the Wii U lol
Mar 4, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was ok but not super great lol
Mar 4, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: but super mario world was a mega super game when it came out...
Mar 4, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: It's the benchmark of all platform games since. The gold standard.
Mar 4, 2018 12:17 AM - matpower: What about Sonic 3 & Knuckles? 
Mar 4, 2018 12:18 AM - Depravo: Good but not great.
Mar 4, 2018 12:19 AM - matpower: 
Mar 4, 2018 12:20 AM - matpower: It was my favorite platformer until Sonic Mania took its title
Mar 4, 2018 1:04 AM - Memoir: Dep has those nostalgia glasses on tonight.
Mar 4, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Mario World is probably why I like NSMB so much, it's pretty much the same game with some elements of Super Mario Bro's 3 thrown in for good measure.
Mar 4, 2018 1:31 AM - matpower: Man
Mar 4, 2018 1:31 AM - matpower: I really want to play a crossover battle between MMBN5 and Boktai 2
Mar 4, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Megaman VS Bible Black?
Mar 4, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just learned I have a Falcon 360 and a Zephyr 360, can't wait to see what the other ones are.
Mar 4, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sgws3productimages.azureedge.net/sgwproductimages/images/146/1-18-2018/296040818115329rM.JPG Does anyone know what model 360 this goes too? lol
Mar 4, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh Falcon sweet lol
Mar 4, 2018 1:49 AM - migles: Hey
Mar 4, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 5, 2018)

Mar 4, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3MciPTDw_o
Mar 4, 2018 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49784676
Mar 4, 2018 6:32 AM - Veho: Heavy duty.
Mar 4, 2018 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah supposedly bullet resistant I think? lol
Mar 4, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt it though....
Mar 4, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey if someone needs a Core2Duo cheap 3Ghz Wolfdale you can probably get this one for like cheap https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49629796
Mar 4, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49703107
Mar 4, 2018 7:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NctcQXS
Mar 4, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HGZoUw6
Mar 4, 2018 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HGAnO
Mar 4, 2018 7:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Jxy7wPW.jpg
Mar 4, 2018 7:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LASF8Lo.png
Mar 4, 2018 9:45 AM - Veho: Ordered this last night: https://www.mall.hr/i/36062985/2000/2000
Mar 4, 2018 10:05 AM - T-hug: Nice
Mar 4, 2018 10:12 AM - Veho: I'm gonna make so much stew.
Mar 4, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: I was looking for one with the pressure cooking feature.
Mar 4, 2018 11:18 AM - GamerzHell9137: Veho
Mar 4, 2018 11:18 AM - GamerzHell9137: what is that
Mar 4, 2018 11:18 AM - GamerzHell9137: how much did it cost
Mar 4, 2018 11:18 AM - GamerzHell9137: i need a rice cooker
Mar 4, 2018 11:19 AM - GamerzHell9137: found it
Mar 4, 2018 11:19 AM - GamerzHell9137: 350 KN
Mar 4, 2018 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: Duuuude
Mar 4, 2018 11:27 AM - Veho: Wat.
Mar 4, 2018 11:27 AM - GamerzHell9137: The cake option is hilarious
Mar 4, 2018 11:27 AM - GamerzHell9137: and Duude means "wow its cheap"
Mar 4, 2018 11:27 AM - GamerzHell9137: how much is shipping veho?
Mar 4, 2018 11:27 AM - Veho: 30 kunas delivered to the house.
Mar 4, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: Multicookers and rice cookers and crock pots are pretty cheap now, but the ones with a pressure cooker are expensive as hell.
Mar 4, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: This one is like 50% off or something, that's why I bought it.
Mar 4, 2018 11:29 AM - GamerzHell9137: naisu
Mar 4, 2018 11:31 AM - Veho: If this turns out good we may invest in a quality one.
Mar 4, 2018 11:44 AM - GamerzHell9137: i'd kill for a rice cooker
Mar 4, 2018 12:04 PM - cearp: They're pretty cheap right? Unless you want a really nice one
Mar 4, 2018 12:05 PM - cearp: So, please don't kill for one!
Mar 4, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: Yeah Gamerz tone it down a bit.
Mar 4, 2018 12:15 PM - Veho: Why do you want a rice cooker anyway?
Mar 4, 2018 12:41 PM - T-hug: Please say something other that cook rice
Mar 4, 2018 12:43 PM - Veho: Make rice cooker pancakes.
Mar 4, 2018 12:44 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/474x/47/35/ff/4735ffe28d10f38b964b6757709d77a6--food-fighters-i-love-food.jpg
Mar 4, 2018 12:44 PM - Veho: THICC
Mar 4, 2018 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--lGnFC4otM
Mar 4, 2018 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's funny as fuck
Mar 4, 2018 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: @gamerZ get an instant pot instead
Mar 4, 2018 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it cooks perfect rice and does other things
Mar 4, 2018 1:31 PM - Veho: What's an instant pot, TRJ?
Mar 4, 2018 1:32 PM - Veho: Oh, it's a brand.
Mar 4, 2018 1:33 PM - Veho: https://www.thekitchn.com/instant-pot-review-vitaclay-slow-cooker-substitute-253794
Mar 4, 2018 1:33 PM - Veho: "Why I Sold Both of My Instant Pots (and What I Got Instead)"
Mar 4, 2018 1:37 PM - Veho: ;O;
Mar 4, 2018 1:39 PM - Veho: Nah, it looks like a great device. But if Gamerz can't afford a rice cooker, he definitely can't afford a Instant Pot.
Mar 4, 2018 1:39 PM - Veho: *n
Mar 4, 2018 2:13 PM - Joe88: That article is just an ad
Mar 4, 2018 2:33 PM - Veho: Duuuuh.
Mar 4, 2018 3:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: To cook rice veho kek
Mar 4, 2018 3:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: idk how to make rice
Mar 4, 2018 3:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i want ez rice cooking
Mar 4, 2018 3:03 PM - Joe88: you can just put it in the microwave, rather than buying more overpriced large cooking devices
Mar 4, 2018 3:37 PM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/juddweiss/status/967133695403528192
Mar 4, 2018 3:40 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 4, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:02 AM - GamerzHell9137: idk how to make rice < I mean, it's not that difficult. Using actual rice (not instant rice) you just boil some water, pop the rice in and do a quick stir, lower heat, cover and let it simmer for ~15 minutes, then remove from heat and let it sit for another 5 minutes. And never ever ever remove the lid until it's 100% done.
Mar 4, 2018 4:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: lemme actually copy paste that and try it lol
Mar 4, 2018 4:34 PM - Joe88: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/microsoft-partners-with-intel-to-deliver-cpu-microcode-fixes-via-windows-updates/
Mar 4, 2018 4:50 PM - Veho: Take huge post full of water, bring to a boil, add rice, boil until done.
Mar 4, 2018 4:50 PM - Veho: Some would tell you to simmer instead of boiling, but baby steps. Baby steps.
Mar 4, 2018 4:52 PM - Veho: (Don't boil babies.)
Mar 4, 2018 4:53 PM - Chary: Instructions unclear, rice stuck in ceiling fan
Mar 4, 2018 4:54 PM - Veho: Instructions unclear, baby stuck in rice.
Mar 4, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More on the rice thing water should be 2X rice.... Like 1 cup of rice then 2 cups of water.
Mar 4, 2018 5:27 PM - Veho: Too technical.
Mar 4, 2018 5:28 PM - Veho: Too little water is a bigger problem than too much, so just use too much from the get-go.
Mar 4, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 4, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and Tom is quite right leave the lid on, the steam is what cooks the rice or something lol
Mar 4, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vigo-Saffron-Yellow-Rice-Ounce/dp/B00FWP79HK when I could eat rice this one was my favorite lol
Mar 4, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GYCDYYM
Mar 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HMwlN
Mar 4, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: I like saffron rice.
Mar 4, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hAaQEJm.mp4
Mar 4, 2018 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and Tom is quite right leave the lid on, the steam is what cooks the rice or something lol < There's that, and lifting the lid will cause temp differences between the bottom and top of the pot, you want an even temp throughout the cooking process, else you get overcooked rice on bottom and undercooked rice on top 
Mar 4, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: And none of that happens if you just use too much water.
Mar 4, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 4, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You all heathens probably don't even rinse your rice before you cook it  lol
Mar 4, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's seasoned then I wonder what they recommend?
Mar 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: Wash off the seasoning, who needs it.
Mar 4, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ne7Q8PW.jpg
Mar 4, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instructions unclear hooker stuck in garbage disposal noodles a complete loss?
Mar 4, 2018 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SUNDAY 
Mar 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Veho: 's almost over.
Mar 4, 2018 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So I only played mega man arena for 10 mins.
Mar 4, 2018 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I really should have tried playing with someone. 
Mar 4, 2018 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not a game to play alone
Mar 4, 2018 8:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/D13CmIFTTqE
Mar 4, 2018 8:56 PM - kenenthk: People get too damned excited over buttons
Mar 4, 2018 8:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BUTTONS! 
Mar 4, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but it looks so stupid...
Mar 4, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if it was bluetooth and had more buttons... like a controller with analog sticks... and I could use emulators lol
Mar 4, 2018 9:08 PM - kenenthk: 0/10 can't open siri
Mar 4, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you gotta ask nice, you can't just stick it in Siri and expect her to like it... lol
Mar 4, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god I just realized I get older tomorrow lol
Mar 4, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as I can play some old video games it should be a fine day lol
Mar 4, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uor35
Mar 4, 2018 9:18 PM - kenenthk: I want my Google mini to say fuck off when I ask it things
Mar 4, 2018 9:20 PM - kenenthk: Think they're a little wrong on the release date https://www.google.com/search?q=nintendo+switch+release+date&oq=nintendo+switch+re&aqs=chrome.3.0j69i57j0l2.7542j0j4&client=ms-android-sprint-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#lbl=DETAILS&pie=plaji-i
Mar 4, 2018 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Although it feels like 2012 hardware
Mar 4, 2018 9:40 PM - Sicklyboy: I got mine to call me ""Big Papi"
Mar 4, 2018 9:41 PM - Sicklyboy: So now whenever I am getting dressed for work in the morning and I say "Hey Google, how's my day look?"  It starts with "Good morning, Big Papi."
Mar 4, 2018 9:42 PM - Flame: sickly set it in a mans voice
Mar 4, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: He set it to Alexa voice because he's that dedicated to Amazon
Mar 4, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mech Commander
Mar 4, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alexa fire all plasma lasers and 2 salvo's of missiles.
Mar 4, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Veho: Someone should beat Dark Souls using Alexa as a controller.
Mar 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol is that possible?
Mar 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Veho: "Alexa, duck and roll."
Mar 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that AI found glitches in the Atari version of Q Bert and hit high scores unheard of before lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2018/2/28/17062338/ai-agent-atari-q-bert-cracked-bug-cheat
Mar 4, 2018 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Alexa stop getting me killed, no I didn't ask what the fucking weather was
Mar 4, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alexa "Why Won't you DOOODDGGEEE!!!" lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:04 PM - Veho: Someone finished Dark Souls using bananas, Alexa wouldn't be so far fetched.
Mar 4, 2018 10:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HBxOS_qQMk
Mar 4, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: What was that robot called jaybo or something like it it was a kickstarter
Mar 4, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: LinusTechTips did a video on it
Mar 4, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Jibo
Mar 4, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: https://buy.jibo.com
Mar 4, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just need that USB GTX AI thing....
Mar 4, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it can play the games for me lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Fucking jibos more useless than Amazon echo
Mar 4, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just finally started using voice search for some things on my Shield TV...
Mar 4, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will be a long time before I do a whole voice assistant thing lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Open goodwill. Com?
Mar 4, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol oh no I wouldn't trust AI to do my bidding... lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: I swear I got the mouse pad to work on the controller when I was fucking around with file systems on it before lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a full on apprentice for something like that.
Mar 4, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lord at least... lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: So you trust China over AI?
Mar 4, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Goodwill lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Goodwill has replaced China although the shipping from China is better... lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Brookstone-990634-Wired-Cat-Headphones/dp/B015ORGFNE
Mar 4, 2018 10:18 PM - kenenthk: That has Dino written on it
Mar 4, 2018 10:18 PM - Veho: Ariana Grande wears those and that's all I need to know.
Mar 4, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKk36WKWGUs&feature=em-uploademail
Mar 4, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pit Fighter... I remember when it came out. I tried it in the arcades and promptly realized how shitty it was lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Went back to playing After Burner II and Ikari Warriors and Heavy Barrel and so many more lol
Mar 4, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H-4HH56_sOY?t=468 Jesus.... So many CPU's lol
Mar 4, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Sega was trying the CPU grab bag approach.
Mar 4, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: there are 8 processors right?
Mar 5, 2018 12:08 AM - kenenthk: There's 18 core processors
Mar 5, 2018 2:07 AM - AsPika2219: Academy Awards 2018 is now live!!! Enjoy! 
Mar 5, 2018 2:14 AM - the_randomizer: So, I'm sure you've heard of the mouse cursor flickering between the pointer and hourglass issue right? Why does Chrome seem to do it randomly?
Mar 5, 2018 2:14 AM - the_randomizer: I'm thinking either my mouse driver is jacked up, or I should forego the wireless mouse and get a wired one?
Mar 5, 2018 2:16 AM - the_randomizer: I suppose I could try uninstalling it, rebooting and trying agian?
Mar 5, 2018 3:18 AM - VinsCool: uh
Mar 5, 2018 3:59 AM - the_randomizer: Just having some Windows 7 issues with my mouse


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 6, 2018)

Mar 5, 2018 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kZZ6S LOL
Mar 5, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/0n76hla3t3pz.jpg Hey I think something might be wrong with the plane.... Just a feeling you know? lol
Mar 5, 2018 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/SaneLawfulHoki Genius lol
Mar 5, 2018 6:20 AM - Veho: Ugh  
Mar 5, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You no like lizard loving? lol
Mar 5, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's a French lizard lol
Mar 5, 2018 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not loving
Mar 5, 2018 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/927086/Alien-life-Mars-NASA-space-red-planet-Barry-DiGregorio/amp
Mar 5, 2018 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real JDbye sometimes love hurts lol
Mar 5, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/we-could-get-our-first-taste-of-android-p-later-this-month
Mar 5, 2018 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it's not penis  lol
Mar 5, 2018 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/927086/Alien-life-Mars-NASA-space-red-planet-Barry-DiGregorio/amp
Mar 5, 2018 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliens and Androids is no orifice safe?
Mar 5, 2018 9:12 AM - Veho: Android Pee.
Mar 5, 2018 9:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ouPur
Mar 5, 2018 9:22 AM - Veho: Finally you will be able to play the Theremin on your smartwatch.
Mar 5, 2018 9:22 AM - Veho: *cue Star Trek TOS intro
Mar 5, 2018 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so donloading ghat
Mar 5, 2018 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That
Mar 5, 2018 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh
Mar 5, 2018 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thought it was an app lol
Mar 5, 2018 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho or the world's smallest violin
Mar 5, 2018 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems like it will take some getting used to because the gestures are different than what you're used to from touchscreens
Mar 5, 2018 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: but pretty cool
Mar 5, 2018 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Motion controls could be much better with that tech than even the Wii plus remotes
Mar 5, 2018 9:56 AM - Veho: Motion controls are crap without haptic feedback.
Mar 5, 2018 10:02 AM - Veho: Motion controls will truly become accepted once that ultrasound "forcefield" technology is perfected.
Mar 5, 2018 10:03 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJK7IF91jmQ
Mar 5, 2018 10:04 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-e8tsG4uIt0
Mar 5, 2018 10:05 AM - Veho: Waving your arms around will be silly and pointless until the air starts pushing back.
Mar 5, 2018 10:07 AM - Veho: Now here's some tactile feedback: https://imgur.com/gallery/XSTRw
Mar 5, 2018 10:18 AM - Veho: ARE YOU FEELING IT NOW, MR CRABS
Mar 5, 2018 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 5, 2018 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wow one of my comments on imgur is like almost 400 points lol
Mar 5, 2018 10:39 AM - Veho: Give me your imgur username  
Mar 5, 2018 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Psionic Roshambo lol
Mar 5, 2018 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/user/PsionicRoshambo
Mar 5, 2018 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mvrmK
Mar 5, 2018 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG.... News basically just advertised "Hurt your pets and get prescription drugs!"
Mar 5, 2018 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By injuring poor dogo's you take it to the vet and get them to prescribe pain meds. Then go to another vet... rinse and repeat.
Mar 5, 2018 10:48 AM - Veho: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/001/222/124/dbd.jpg
Mar 5, 2018 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 5, 2018 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if Hitler was buried he would be spinning in his grave at the retarded people who are claiming to be Nazi's...
Mar 5, 2018 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like this is one of the reasons I don't want to be in a position of power... The people who I would attract as a leader would probably be pretty insane. I mean in order to follow me they would have to be insane... lol
Mar 5, 2018 10:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bFzuPjf.png
Mar 5, 2018 10:57 AM - Veho: ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?
Mar 5, 2018 10:57 AM - Veho: There are now pop-ups COMPLAINING ABOUT MY POP-UP BLOCKER
Mar 5, 2018 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye if this https://imgur.com/gallery/ouPur was cheap enough, I would like to see light switches with it. less germs and cleaner walls
Mar 5, 2018 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho block that element? lol
Mar 5, 2018 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I would like to see bathrooms use that tech and microwaves and kitchen stuff too... Would cut down on a lot of germ transmission
Mar 5, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: That would be cool.
Mar 5, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DoLyA
Mar 5, 2018 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yACwWeS.png
Mar 5, 2018 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kElp72w.png
Mar 5, 2018 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kElUj
Mar 5, 2018 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xDQhKdf Ingenious....
Mar 5, 2018 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although with my luck some religious freak would sit next to me and want to test my knowledge... lol
Mar 5, 2018 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xDuQR8n
Mar 5, 2018 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xDmxW
Mar 5, 2018 11:32 AM - Veho: That clock seems fun at first glance, but then you realize it spends more time oozing into a new arrangement than it does actually displaying time.
Mar 5, 2018 11:32 AM - Veho: "I wonder what time it is... let's just wait 30 seconds for the digits to ooze into place..."
Mar 5, 2018 11:33 AM - Veho: Tardigrades aren't nearly as resilient as the memes claim.
Mar 5, 2018 11:33 AM - Veho: It's something that a bunch of designers / engineers discovered when trying to develop a portable aquarium for them.
Mar 5, 2018 11:34 AM - Veho: Turns out they're really really fragile.
Mar 5, 2018 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably depends on the right food for them
Mar 5, 2018 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WvBnGBZ She sounds like the perfect woman... with 3 hands she could watch more TV and talk on the phone and eat chips at the same time...
Mar 5, 2018 11:51 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS5boLWIVPM
Mar 5, 2018 12:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRKl4NJ9BGk
Mar 5, 2018 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/de852hf_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 5, 2018 12:17 PM - Veho: Wut.
Mar 5, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know either lol
Mar 5, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still trying to figure it out lol
Mar 5, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the super small print it's a phone sex line but.... It still makes almost no sense lol
Mar 5, 2018 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who is getting out soon and why and from where..... So many questions lol
Mar 5, 2018 12:39 PM - Veho: I don't know if it's a sex line, it says "ADALTS ONLY", not sure what an "adalt" is.
Mar 5, 2018 12:40 PM - DeslotlCL: poo
Mar 5, 2018 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: "they're getting out soon" so a phone sex line ran from a jail cell? 
Mar 5, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 5, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: These are the important questions! Lol
Mar 5, 2018 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe just a lonely convict looking for someone to love them once they get out
Mar 5, 2018 2:10 PM - Veho: LOL
Mar 5, 2018 2:10 PM - Veho: The "soon-to-be-eligible" batchelor dating site.
Mar 5, 2018 2:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r9VnXGK.jpg
Mar 5, 2018 2:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MeLWmSt.mp4
Mar 5, 2018 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that... a human-sized chicken?
Mar 5, 2018 2:29 PM - Veho: Her father was an emu.
Mar 5, 2018 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah, makes sense
Mar 5, 2018 2:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cTz0l
Mar 5, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ryi3Rs2
Mar 5, 2018 3:01 PM - Veho: Hee hee.
Mar 5, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: #1 doesn't make sense
Mar 5, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless the man was actually a dog but even that doesn't make sense
Mar 5, 2018 3:09 PM - Veho: TRJ can't into puns.
Mar 5, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: was it supposed to be "it's a shit show"
Mar 5, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not how shitzhu is pronounced is it?
Mar 5, 2018 3:15 PM - Veho: "Shit zoo".
Mar 5, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: 20 doesn't make sense either
Mar 5, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh.
Mar 5, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that makes sense but it's still not funny
Mar 5, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: 21 is just cringe
Mar 5, 2018 3:16 PM - Veho: Puns usually aren't.
Mar 5, 2018 3:16 PM - Veho: Oh who am I kidding, I'm a dad, puns are my bread and butter.
Mar 5, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i agree but most of these are good
Mar 5, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't get 23
Mar 5, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Cnbmz
Mar 5, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho learn to love the fun of the pun!
Mar 5, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i liked busty crustaceans
Mar 5, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh- beats playing actual russian roulete
Mar 5, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: roulette*
Mar 5, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do agree with the guy saying they're exaggerating, the all caps makes it seem a bit sketchy unless he was actually writing it while it was still happening and that's obviously not the case
Mar 5, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, they are about the right size for buttplugs (not recommended)
Mar 5, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: Or maybe they're a bunch of pussies who can't handle a little heat.
Mar 5, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: Like me and PR  
Mar 5, 2018 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah maybe but still seems like he's exaggerating
Mar 5, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I know I would be hating life lol
Mar 5, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hottest thing I probably enjoy is like those pickled jalapenos, put like 10-15 of those in a giant pot of chili and just a hint of hot but not crazy lol
Mar 5, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By 10-15 I mean the slices not the whole thing lol
Mar 5, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tGQgd5p.jpg
Mar 5, 2018 5:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qedwrHV.mp4
Mar 5, 2018 5:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uBu2rlM.mp4
Mar 5, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/599MRnb I think the cover was to protect the outside world lol
Mar 5, 2018 6:00 PM - Veho: I drank some creatine supplement and now my scrotum is itching.
Mar 5, 2018 6:00 PM - Veho: I mean the rest of me is itching but the scrote is the key bit.
Mar 5, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why? Lol
Mar 5, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.muscletalk.co.uk/Crazy-itching-when-taking-creatine-m2840820.aspx
Mar 5, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop drinking it lol
Mar 5, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho according to that one page I read with like 4 posts you may be allergic?
Mar 5, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird nuts itching though
Mar 5, 2018 6:12 PM - Flame: why you taking fucking supplements veho i thought you had a brain
Mar 5, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: They're not fucking supplements, they're dietary supplements  
Mar 5, 2018 6:31 PM - AlanJohn: would you fuck your dads girlfriend?
Mar 5, 2018 6:35 PM - T-hug: That snake gif is awesome
Mar 5, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: So anyway, it's this:
Mar 5, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://www.lidl.fi/catalog3media/fi/article/7101502/gallery/overlay/lg/7101502_01.jpg
Mar 5, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Someone made me a glass of it to try.
Mar 5, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thug what snake gif?
Mar 5, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: meh wasnt that good
Mar 5, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol protective cover for nokia 3310, thats a good one
Mar 5, 2018 6:48 PM - T-hug: The way she does a double tip toe as she flees
Mar 5, 2018 6:48 PM - T-hug: Looks very comedic
Mar 5, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: I can hear the "eeeek" as she scurries away.
Mar 5, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cobra!!!! yo Joe!!!
Mar 5, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her code name was Camel Tip Toe
Mar 5, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.windowscentral.com/should-you-buy-or-rent-cable-modem?amp
Mar 5, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My cable company was charging 8 bucks a month so renting is in the stupid range
Mar 5, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I will probably replace my modem next year if I get upgrades
Mar 5, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine tops out at like 300Mbps or something
Mar 5, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the modems ISPs provided were actually decent, renting would be fine
Mar 5, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for some reason they always use the cheapest, shittiest one lol
Mar 5, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: the one the dsl provider here gives you with vdsl is actually good
Mar 5, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: or it was at the time
Mar 5, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: has vpn and voip built in and other fancy features
Mar 5, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's free, you don't even have to give it back at the end
Mar 5, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have 2 routers from them, the adsl2 one and the vdsl one
Mar 5, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: adsl one was less good, i don't think it even had 802.11n, but i never used it much, i just had a wifi router plugged into it with it in bridge mode
Mar 5, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: then i got a adsl2+ router with N to use instead of it
Mar 5, 2018 7:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, it's march
Mar 5, 2018 7:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Any good games to get this month? 
Mar 5, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2Q67Zcs.png
Mar 5, 2018 8:09 PM - T-hug: bloodborne
Mar 5, 2018 8:09 PM - T-hug: tomorrow
Mar 5, 2018 8:09 PM - T-hug: fo free
Mar 5, 2018 8:16 PM - Chary: The meh ratchet remake too
Mar 5, 2018 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Any new games 
Mar 5, 2018 8:40 PM - Veho: There are no new games any more.
Mar 5, 2018 8:40 PM - Veho: Only remakes and ripoffs.
Mar 5, 2018 8:52 PM - DeslotlCL: or wii u ports
Mar 5, 2018 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MCfZEze.png
Mar 5, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZKb5z
Mar 5, 2018 9:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I said NEW games 
Mar 5, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ip59J
Mar 5, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xr9XNkL.jpg
Mar 5, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for some reason they always use the cheapest, shittiest one lol > Yeah here at least you can get decent ones... but the ones that have built in WiFi are pure garbage compared to a WiFi router you buy. Then even the modem while not garbage even the best ones perform worse than the ones I have bought.
Mar 5, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here they use these big (size of a launch Xbox 360) combo units, the WiFi range has got to be like 8 or maybe even 10 feet! seriously I got a refurbished Linksys that I get full bars everywhere in my house and like 3 outside I have to actually leave my yard before I lose signal.
Mar 5, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the throughput on both WiFi and wired is worse than just this Linksys and Motorola combo I put together for under 100 bucks.
Mar 6, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49756465


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 7, 2018)

Mar 6, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHQK9qeKavM
Mar 6, 2018 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got another survey for 86 cents from Google 
Mar 6, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/for-years-playstation-plus-kept-the-vita-alive-1823526166/amp
Mar 6, 2018 6:48 AM - T-hug: Man 86cents sounds nice
Mar 6, 2018 6:48 AM - T-hug: My google rewards are always like 15p
Mar 6, 2018 6:48 AM - T-hug: So like 30 cents
Mar 6, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/modders-get-intels-coffee-lake-cpus-to-run-on-incompatible-motherboards/
Mar 6, 2018 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug it brings me up to almost 4 dollars not sure what to buy with all that money lol
Mar 6, 2018 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe ePSXe again lol
Mar 6, 2018 6:52 AM - T-hug: Lol ive bought a few vital apps with mine like screenshot easy pro mx player pro I even bought the mock theory test for driving an arctic truck lol
Mar 6, 2018 6:52 AM - T-hug: I know can pirate them but now they in my library and on every device
Mar 6, 2018 8:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: screenshot apps are hardly useful anymore when even stock roms have a screenshot button built in
Mar 6, 2018 8:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe that's just samsung though
Mar 6, 2018 8:33 AM - T-hug: Yeah but I find the samsung one unreliable
Mar 6, 2018 8:34 AM - T-hug: And it doesn't have the options screenshot easy pro has
Mar 6, 2018 9:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: mine's reliable enough
Mar 6, 2018 9:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: and what kind of options do you need in a screenshot app?
Mar 6, 2018 9:20 AM - T-hug: Editing and sharing
Mar 6, 2018 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: sharing is built into the gallery so that's no issue
Mar 6, 2018 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't really see the need for editing when not much is shown on the screen in the first place
Mar 6, 2018 9:50 AM - T-hug: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:50 AM - T-hug: Annotations
Mar 6, 2018 9:50 AM - T-hug: You wouldn't see a need until you needed it
Mar 6, 2018 9:51 AM - T-hug: I use these functions daily
Mar 6, 2018 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just add that as text
Mar 6, 2018 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: next to the link
Mar 6, 2018 10:41 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHQK9qeKavM
Mar 6, 2018 10:46 AM - T-hug: Bloodborne is up free on plus
Mar 6, 2018 11:00 AM - MajinCubyan: Downloading it now. 
Mar 6, 2018 11:02 AM - MajinCubyan: Or I would be but it's not available yet in the na
Mar 6, 2018 12:02 PM - T-hug: Ouch that sucks
Mar 6, 2018 12:02 PM - T-hug: It went up about 10.40am here
Mar 6, 2018 12:02 PM - T-hug: And my save from 2016 was still on the cloud!
Mar 6, 2018 12:03 PM - T-hug: Lv. 278 here I come
Mar 6, 2018 12:18 PM - DinohScene: I should get PS+ but idk.. I use me playstation systems to little for it
Mar 6, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got PS Now to try out ni no kuni
Mar 6, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah, im gonna like this game
Mar 6, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bPsncQV.jpg
Mar 6, 2018 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: did he shave his.... penis?
Mar 6, 2018 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: that looks wrong from that angle
Mar 6, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nbs2A Oh that looks cool
Mar 6, 2018 3:08 PM - Veho: Yeah, very nice.
Mar 6, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tLDEh
Mar 6, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: According to comments that port will explode and melt the moment you think of using it.
Mar 6, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be surprised lol
Mar 6, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks pretty janky lol
Mar 6, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUVukUuF9tw
Mar 6, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember trying to watch that movie LOL so bad...
Mar 6, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I made it like 1/2 way before the movie got so bad I just couldn't watch it anymore. Not even for morbid curiosity.
Mar 6, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone plays Diablo III make sure to log in today for a free pet, it's a mini Battle Cruiser from StarCraft that follows you around lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:06 PM - Veho: Cute  
Mar 6, 2018 4:07 PM - T-hug: The FotNS live action movie sucks
Mar 6, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it does T hug it's like in my top ten worst movies ever list lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And probably number 1 worst action movie ever lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is a porn spoof of it....
Mar 6, 2018 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's tuesday
Mar 6, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, I really should go to the store today, but it's still cold.
Mar 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tomorrow it will rain.
Mar 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So comfy right now 
Mar 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's cold here too like 70F outside lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That isn't cold 
Mar 6, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is for Florida lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cold is like clower or below 40F
Mar 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other night was in the 40s lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably upper 50s tonight
Mar 6, 2018 4:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, nintendo ran out of ideas for arms characters 
Mar 6, 2018 4:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Florida has it's own weather code
Mar 6, 2018 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just realized how much updating nintendo did to that arms game.
Mar 6, 2018 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still I'm waiting for a Ultimate complete edition so I don't have to worry about storing update data on my system 
Mar 6, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.eurogamer.net/amp/2018-03-06-sources-yes-diablo-3-is-coming-to-nintendo-switch
Mar 6, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they are working on a Shield TV version too lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sine the hardware is pretty much the same.
Mar 6, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since even
Mar 6, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It astounds me how this Eurogamer "source" is somehow the more reliable source than, y'know, Blizzard themselves lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I find it unlikely a game that was designed to be "online only" even for single player is going to be on a portable console lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they will relent and finally have an offline mode?
Mar 6, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe
Mar 6, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But when have you known Blizzard to do anything people want?
Mar 6, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could play Diablo III in an offline mode and use cheats that would be nice
Mar 6, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could swear I played it on the PS3 offline
Mar 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ah yeah the console versions all offer offline lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://us.battle.net/forums/en/d3/topic/9280998875
Mar 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh they do?
Mar 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interesting lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember it was a huge big deal when the game launched, I figured Blizzard would never relent cuz, y'know, Blizzard
Mar 6, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In that case, yeah I suppose I could see DR being ported. Though there are still other things that come into play, like the tiny screen and text readability
Mar 6, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One thing I've noticed with a lot of old game ports, the text in portable mode is always super small. Darkest Dungeon, for example, had that issue
Mar 6, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah also shooters suck  can't even see the enemy bullets
Mar 6, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, how hard is it to just scale up the font? Lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember trying to play TG16 games on the DS and it being ass lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would think portable mode would be tough but full screen docked would be OK?
Mar 6, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Mar 6, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though, honestly, I haven't had my Switch in the dock for months lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom not into docking confirmed lol
Mar 6, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like docked mode would be able to run 1080P?
Mar 6, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not the most demanding game
Mar 6, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, the Switch is good at running games released 5+ years ago ;O;
Mar 6, 2018 5:01 PM - T-hug: lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:01 PM - T-hug: be poo on switch wont be able to see anything
Mar 6, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And despite being 5+ years old it'll still be $60 ;O;
Mar 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Switch tax
Mar 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Poo? 
Mar 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just pirate the PS3 or 360 version lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, I have a CFW PS3 so I can do that now!
Mar 6, 2018 5:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: what game?
Mar 6, 2018 5:04 PM - T-hug: the fonts etc would be tiny
Mar 6, 2018 5:04 PM - T-hug: diablo 3
Mar 6, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Diablo Pee
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: D3 isn't coming to Switch by the way
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO GAMERZ
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IT IS
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: EUROGAMERS SOURCE SAID SO
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SO IT MUST BE TRUE
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - T-hug: barely read it on me 46"
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: didn't they say on twitter that its not and it was just a joke?
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - T-hug: EG just backup lateset rumors if they sound viable
Mar 6, 2018 5:05 PM - T-hug: seems to  be how they roll
Mar 6, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It wasn't even a joke Gamerz, it had 0 to do with the Switch and everyone else just decided it totally did lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Joe88: but muh 6 year old game switch port (90% of the switch library)
Mar 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Chary: Eurogamer is probably the most trustworthy site out there but still...
Mar 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Chary: seems farfetched a tad
Mar 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Veho: Milk is bad for you  ;O;
Mar 6, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything is bad for you ;O;
Mar 6, 2018 5:09 PM - Chary: i can't believe milk is back
Mar 6, 2018 5:09 PM - Memoir: I can't believe it's not butter.
Mar 6, 2018 5:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: ahhh yes, the milk meme
Mar 6, 2018 5:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: for a sec i forgot about it
Mar 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: my extra special milk is good for you
Mar 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: ;tpi;
Mar 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: 
Mar 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: psio how many 360's do you have now?
Mar 6, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 now but 3 more on the way lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually when they decide to ship the bastards
Mar 6, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: when the bastards Eventually when they decide to ship the bastards the Eventually when they decide to ship the bastards
Mar 6, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: bastards
Mar 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power cord I ordered off Amazon might come today or tomorrow so then I can at least test the two I have
Mar 6, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone have experience with FedEx claims? They sent an email today saying they would decide on my claim in a week.
Mar 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Joe88: they are probably gonna end up blaming the person who shipped it for poor packing
Mar 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^
Mar 6, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously the shipper should've used a wooden crate protected by 600 feet of bubble wrap and clouds for protection 
Mar 6, 2018 5:21 PM - Flame: Obviously
Mar 6, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I kept all the packing material and box and took some pics so they might be in for a rough time lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More bubble wrap and tape needed 8 layers of Buble wrap not enough lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they put a sticker on it labeled fragile is that not good enough? Lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: its fucked up in the states i get the feeling, the customer has no power in the USA its all by the companies
Mar 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Second one arrived unscathed lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No sticker
Mar 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: i mean UK isnt any better 
Mar 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame it feels that way sometimes lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It kind of depends Flame lol. Sometimes it's "The customer is always right!" and other times it's "ehh fuck em" lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: power to the people my ass
Mar 6, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get the feeling Amazon or newegg might be better than FedEx at this customer service thing lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: dont Amazon workers wear nappies lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: so they dont waste time
Mar 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazon's is pretty decent, but then it kind of depends on the agent lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mc9WAM1.jpg
Mar 6, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lightly fried fish Veho?
Mar 6, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/7QpXVky
Mar 6, 2018 5:51 PM - Joe88: majority of the time you get customer service from india anyway from amazon
Mar 6, 2018 5:53 PM - Joe88: and they give out tons of stuff, last time due the crappy amzl shipping (came a week late with prime shipping), I got 3 extra months of prime, full refund of the order, $15 in amazon credit and still got to keep the items
Mar 6, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, the 4 times I've had to contact Amazon support because of one issue or another, only once have I been given anything and it was just a 1 month extension on my Prime for a missed guaranteed delivery date 
Mar 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was only given after I pointed out their terms lol
Mar 6, 2018 6:04 PM - sarkwalvein: Mark unread on the Alerts list? That's new.
Mar 6, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll also combine a bunch of alerts for a single post into just one menu entry. ie if you get like 50 likes on one post, it combines them all into one
Mar 6, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Mar 6, 2018 6:06 PM - Chary: prime usually gives me 10$ or a free month of prime, when i cry at them
Mar 6, 2018 6:07 PM - Chary: prime now especially is good cuz you might get both at once
Mar 6, 2018 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had a bad experience with amazon's customer support
Mar 6, 2018 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they tried to help, but they were just completely useless
Mar 6, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i found myself having to explain the same things over and over because they didn't seem to be aware of my previous emails when replying
Mar 6, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did get it sorted out after like a week of back and forth but then i ended up having two kindle paperwhites shipped to me instead of one because one person sorted ut the issue with DHL then another person who didn't know the issue was sorted out went ahead and sent me another one lol
Mar 6, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was just a headache
Mar 6, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah they all had indian names but at least they had good english
Mar 6, 2018 6:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So anyone try the new fear effect game? Is out on switch for $20 
Mar 6, 2018 6:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: $18 actually but you know, tax
Mar 6, 2018 6:56 PM - Joe88: its not even fear effect anymore, its a crappy point and click cell phone teir strategy game
Mar 6, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qunXa3k.jpg
Mar 6, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 360 PSU is here from Amazon and it's of course non functional.....
Mar 6, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I know why I avoided the 360 for so long it's about as reliable as a 1 legged stool
Mar 6, 2018 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Haha is it the right psu for your 360 model?
Mar 6, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, how in the hell did he manage to get a tank in the time it took to drink 3 drinks, did he just have it sitting around for such an occasion?
Mar 6, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know its probably not actually what happened but even hypothetically how would that work
Mar 6, 2018 8:11 PM - Veho: Maybe he A-teamed it out of random junk he found in his garage I don't know.
Mar 6, 2018 8:11 PM - Veho: The homemade tank rampage is a real thing that happened.
Mar 6, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Heemeyer
Mar 6, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho yeah but I'm sure it wasn't by a guy who had 3 drinks before deciding to go on a rampage
Mar 6, 2018 8:24 PM - Veho: It was a fucking fiasco dragging on for years until the guy finally snapped.
Mar 6, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: But the image I posted was a joke.
Mar 6, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: An exaggeration.
Mar 6, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I figured as much
Mar 6, 2018 8:27 PM - Veho: Why do you insist on dissecting everything to death?
Mar 6, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Someone had to ask it, might as well be me
Mar 6, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much the town was abusing it's power over the guy (at least that's how I feel) and he took it upon himself to take revenge, I think he ended up pretty much trashing the entire town and shot himself in the end.
Mar 6, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the whole thing is pretty sad, and I don't just mean the destroy the town part. I think the years before that where pretty nuts too.
Mar 6, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3vuK7
Mar 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, is this you? https://kotaku.com/5902588/grandpa-really-wanted-to-hold-this-statue-with-ridiculous-breasts/
Mar 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 6, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yMvZE
Mar 6, 2018 9:16 PM - Veho: Buy me this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLkd61qew5g
Mar 6, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol That guy looks super happy
Mar 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That isn't you? 
Mar 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I have seen yard saws that size but the blade has teeth but folds the same way lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic Angel Knight nope at least not for a few more years lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only blades worth getting is the one in xenoblade chronicles 2 
Mar 6, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Hunters-Specialties-00634-Folding-Saw/dp/B003DQXNSE
Mar 6, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still don't have kos-mos 
Mar 6, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8eUf4
Mar 6, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PDxnyW3 OK this one made me laugh lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/spicy-peanut-butter-and-jelly-chicken-wings/f75eeeba-424f-4648-a4a7-9e53e4f20d2d
Mar 6, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I dunno if i want to try this or no
Mar 6, 2018 9:27 PM - Veho: You want it.
Mar 6, 2018 9:27 PM - Veho: I want it.
Mar 6, 2018 9:27 PM - Flame: we all want it
Mar 6, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would just do a Thai peanut sauce instead
Mar 6, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e4h2lWW
Mar 6, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M19hqr7
Mar 6, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VwqMs
Mar 6, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Never eat chicken with peanuts 
Mar 6, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lemon, yes, Orange, yes, peanuts? 
Mar 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: Do it!
Mar 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: Do it now!
Mar 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I may even eat chicken with mixing some tang, but not peanuts 
Mar 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know how to cook that recipe, and i dunno anyone who does
Mar 6, 2018 9:35 PM - Veho: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/peanut-sauce-51149020
Mar 6, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicken with peanut sauce and broccoli on rice 
Mar 6, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/spicy-thai-peanut-sauce-with-chicken-and-rice-noodles-376898
Mar 6, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's not how you make satay
Mar 6, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: But could be good
Mar 6, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's a different recipe than I normally make but it sounded good lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-360/console/check-power-supply No light for me  why would they send me a bad PSU?
Mar 6, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think it would go bad in shipping?
Mar 6, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight I put tang in pancakes one time, it turned out really good but hard to keep from sticking to the pan lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: The light should be orange even when the console is off
Mar 6, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Green when it's on iirc
Mar 6, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to add more flour to the mix but then it lost the orange flavor I was looking for... I think next time I would use orange extract and maybe like cherries...
Mar 6, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Where did you buy the psu psi?
Mar 6, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon.com 
Mar 6, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076CRDV8Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Mar 6, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one in specific
Mar 6, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I moved it to 3 outlets and tried like different cords and nothing just a dead stick 
Mar 6, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only fit one of my 360's though, the other one is probably too new?
Mar 6, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 - 203-watt connector  2 - 175-watt connector  3 - 150-watt connector   I have 1 and 3 PSU's here, and a 1 and 2 consoles lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but more PSU's and consoles on the way so eventually I will have something maybe lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: The 3 psu won't work with 1 or 2
Mar 6, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: But the 1 psu should work with a 2 console
Mar 6, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah It fits fine
Mar 6, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but console or no console it doesn't even light up 
Mar 6, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Optimally you don't really want to have any 1 consoles
Mar 6, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: 150w started with Jasper
Mar 6, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I only bought ones that had HDMI in the hope of not getting any Xenons
Mar 6, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: So those are the best
Mar 6, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have a Jasper PSU but no Jasper lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I might get one? not sure until the others arrive lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have a.... Falcon I think
Mar 6, 2018 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Got it right before Jasper came out
Mar 6, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the ones I have is a Falcon and one is a the one right after the Xenon lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for Goodwill to ship the other 3... been like 2 weeks since I paid lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 10 days lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49011591 Excited about this one it's actually on in the picture lol
Mar 6, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't tell what mobo it is but I can tell it's an "arcade" one
Mar 6, 2018 10:00 PM - Joe88: it has hdmi built in so its a bit newer
Mar 6, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I only bid on the ones with HDMI at least so that mostly avoids the Xenon mobo's unless it's an Elite one but those are black I think?
Mar 6, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think someone told me the 360 arcade models don't have that chrome piece on the DVD drive.
Mar 6, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did buy one RROD unit on purpose but I just want it to take apart for practice lol (plus the PSU) https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49265857
Mar 6, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2006 launch unit?
Mar 6, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may try to fix it for the lulz but I don't think I can.
Mar 6, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From my understanding even if I manage to get it working will be a short lived fix.
Mar 6, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And looking at the pics looks like it's already been opened at least once lol
Mar 6, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it has a mod chip in it, that would be kind of exciting lol
Mar 6, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: $10 for a broken 360? well you can get a working one for not much more than that 
Mar 6, 2018 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i guess it's fair enough. any less and it wouldn't be worth it to the seller to even sell it, might as well throw it in a bin
Mar 6, 2018 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has a HDD, it might not be an arcade one
Mar 6, 2018 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they did sell those with 20GB HDD
Mar 6, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess even if you buy a working 360 online you never know if it's one that rrods intermittently or has been "fixed" from a previous rrod and will rrod again shortly
Mar 6, 2018 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi did you read the reviews for that amazon PSU or were they not there when you bought it lol
Mar 6, 2018 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: im guessing one of them might be you but at least one other person had issues with his... would complain to the seller and get a refund, if they won't give it then complain to amazon
Mar 6, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: says it doesnt work for elites though, thats odd, i thought they would use the same PSU since they are the same just a different color and with a 120gb hdd included
Mar 6, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is an expensive PSU though, you can buy a used 360 in working condition for less than that
Mar 6, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Sonic you need to try satay, proper satay marinated and dipped in peanut sauce, its great and i don't even like nuts
Mar 6, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and @joe come to think of it amazon did offer me a free gift card but i said, amazon doesn't even ship most items to norway, so the gift card wouldn't be of much use to me, and that i just wanted the issue sorted out so i could get my kindle before i went on holiday, but it was like $5 or $10 or something, barely anything
Mar 6, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just submitted my 1 star review lol
Mar 6, 2018 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: hello randy love 
Mar 6, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Original-Microsoft-Power-Supply-Adapter/dp/B0032A8SLS/ref=pd_sbs_23_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0032A8SLS&pd_rd_r=E9BM4PATM15C8QH5EQRV&pd_rd_w=PNVWy&pd_rd_wg=K6kt3&psc=1&refRID=E9BM4PATM15C8QH5EQRV
Mar 6, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love the reviews for that one...
Mar 6, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fried other electronics? Is that even possible? lol
Mar 6, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I did order a dremel tool thing, so maybe that will help me with these 360's lol
Mar 6, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-220V-Dremel-Variable-Speed-Rotary-Tool-Mini-Drill-with-Safety-Glasses-and-137pcs-Accessories/2041892486.html
Mar 6, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhW_SXzyUXI
Mar 7, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49611350 Something for Tom, maybe it can run Doom lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:19 AM - Flame: shopgoodwill haz rekt Psio
Mar 7, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it has
Mar 7, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OpxCG Awww yeah!
Mar 7, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49686802 Gonna be like Fry on Futurama and order all the stuff from my childhood lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49794681 Flame buy me the pink one!!! lol (I didn't even know there was a pink one...)
Mar 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Dinoh has a pink one? I should ask him like next week, I feel like I have asked him 20,000 questions already lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually he will break down and just tell me to Google it lol Although sometimes I do google it then I find it AFTER I ask him, so then I feel bad lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Played "Pink Panther" for the PS1 last night, was a really weird game.
Mar 7, 2018 12:51 AM - Coto: Psionic Roshambo: just saw a video about it... it adds the extra weirdness to the already weird pink panther scheme
Mar 7, 2018 12:52 AM - Coto: only game that comes to mind in terms of weirdness is Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf, PS1
Mar 7, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sheep Dog N wolf?
Mar 7, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will have to try it out, I am pretty sure I have it lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:56 AM - Coto: it's awesome. definitely worth playing lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I remember that one being advertised because Tomb Raider was the hot thing out at the time and it was called "Sheep Raider" or something lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:56 AM - Coto: yeah i think that is the NA name, sheep dog 'n' wolf is EUR
Mar 7, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh no it's different...
Mar 7, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it labeled as just Sheep.pbp (used some sort of program that named the games from the SLUS or SLES numbers)
Mar 7, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y81D0-q1J7o
Mar 7, 2018 1:01 AM - Coto: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sheep,_Dog_%27n%27_Wolf
Mar 7, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That intro is trippy lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:01 AM - Coto: Sheep, Dog 'n' Wolf (Known as Looney Tunes: Sheep Raider in North America)
Mar 7, 2018 1:01 AM - Coto: 
Mar 7, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah I have it under Looney Tunes
Mar 7, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did a lot of trimming and shrinking and tried to keep the EU and a handful of Japanese games (ones I could play in English) managed to get a master set of PS1 PBP format games like 880 something games.
Mar 7, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still like 330GB's
Mar 7, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 841 the folder says but Final Fantasy VII and one other multi disk game I couldn't get a working PBP copy out of those... so I had to resort to just ISO files.
Mar 7, 2018 1:05 AM - Coto: that pink panther game creeps me out
Mar 7, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So much work yet to do, but I figure in like another 2 years it should have a perfect set from North American perspective anyway. (Europeans would probably prefer I chose the other games when given a choice?)
Mar 7, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FTPing over both of those sheep games to my Shield TV lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:07 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5tveO2nRSk
Mar 7, 2018 1:08 AM - Coto: this kind of creep
Mar 7, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I FTPed over like 100 games the other day... and now it's not letting me lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doh... forgot the port number thing for Android
Mar 7, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing under port 1024 or something
Mar 7, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So used to using port 21
Mar 7, 2018 1:14 AM - Joe88: use like 2221
Mar 7, 2018 1:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://store.steampowered.com/app/695920/?snr=1_5_9__205
Mar 7, 2018 1:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol 
Mar 7, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's auto configured for that exact port Joe88 
Mar 7, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic Angel Knight women like to pretend they are not shallow, but you could have a not as handsome guy as that one do the exact same things... and he wouldn't pick up 1/100th of the women lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a short guy lol I love the double standards women have on that one.
Mar 7, 2018 1:21 AM - Joe88: just bought 25g of thermal paste, hopefully will never run out now
Mar 7, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I just bought a giant tube of it from China too. It says it's equal to AS5 but I doubt that lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will admit it kinda looks and feels like it though...
Mar 7, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want it to be good enough to use on like Android stuff and old game systems like that Xbox 1.1 I have.
Mar 7, 2018 1:23 AM - Joe88: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0087X73DY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Mar 7, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now runs 57-60C and I found out that's about 5C too hot and the thermal glue needs to be replaced.
Mar 7, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear that stuff is pretty good Joe88!
Mar 7, 2018 1:24 AM - Joe88: its probably on the lower end these days
Mar 7, 2018 1:24 AM - Joe88: but cant beat the price
Mar 7, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hight-Quality-20g-Silver-Thermal-Conductive-Grease-Paste-Silicone-Plaster-GD460-Heat-Sink-Compound-Net-For/32793016263.html Oh a little less but still not bad lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:25 AM - Joe88: 1g of thermal grizzly is $12
Mar 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Joe88: and really there is only 1-3C temp difference between all of them
Mar 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yikes! although when building my PC I usually use what ever the top end Arctic Silver is at the time.
Mar 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I used diamond or something on this one lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Chinese crap or old game system's gets the low end past because who know's how long it's gonna last anyway lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love that original Xbox to mess with but my luck I put expensive AS on it and it blows up the next week.
Mar 7, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be interesting to see how fresh Chinese knock off AS compares to 15 year old thermal paste from Microsoft. lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda want to do it now...
Mar 7, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the morning after I eat will do it.
Mar 7, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fasting now until my Dr appointment.... 9:30 to get blood sucked out of me and see if the medicine and diet change have made it so I can work  I so wanna drive an armored truck (coolest job ever?)
Mar 7, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy me some sun glasses so cool lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:39 AM - the_randomizer: Quick Win 10 question, so I did a clean install of 10 right? But it doesn't include the classic photo viewer; apparently can be turned on by registry hacking. Should I follow this guide?  http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-enable-windows-photo-viewer-in-windows-10/
Mar 7, 2018 1:39 AM - the_randomizer: It allows one to download a premade reg edit file
Mar 7, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's probably fine but you could also just download gimp?
Mar 7, 2018 1:46 AM - the_randomizer: But I can't navigate back and forth between images
Mar 7, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Open Office is good too and 7zip
Mar 7, 2018 1:46 AM - the_randomizer: Hmmm, so no to the premade reg file?
Mar 7, 2018 1:46 AM - the_randomizer: I mean, I backed up the registry just now
Mar 7, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would at least look at the values it's changing
Mar 7, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just right click and slect edit
Mar 7, 2018 1:47 AM - the_randomizer: https://www.itsupportguides.com/knowledge-base/windows-10/windows-10-how-to-bring-back-windows-photo-viewer/
Mar 7, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See what it's doing
Mar 7, 2018 1:47 AM - the_randomizer: That's what it changes, the values are there
Mar 7, 2018 1:47 AM - the_randomizer: But it's all greek to me
Mar 7, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Let me take a quick look lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:48 AM - the_randomizer: The weird thing is the photo viewer dll remains, it's because I did a clean install that it's not there
Mar 7, 2018 1:48 AM - the_randomizer: Ok
Mar 7, 2018 1:48 AM - DeslotlCL: read that as "but it's all shrek to me"
Mar 7, 2018 1:48 AM - the_randomizer: I don't know if this premade file is safe, or even a good thing to add to Win 10, but MS was stupid to not include it on clean installs
Mar 7, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks fine but I hate when they have to use hex values....
Mar 7, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But everything else looks on the level
Mar 7, 2018 1:50 AM - the_randomizer: But the site is confusing, it says to download the reg file, but to copy and paste it into a new file and add .reg? Which is it?
Mar 7, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want hey give you the option of doing one or the other just download the reg file and right click and slect add values lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:51 AM - the_randomizer: Don't want to screw something up
Mar 7, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Add to registry
Mar 7, 2018 1:52 AM - the_randomizer: I  hope this is safe
Mar 7, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You pretty much can't
Mar 7, 2018 1:52 AM - the_randomizer: Also, is it normal for some HDDs to make a soft whirring sound when it accesses files? Like not a bad sound, but a soft whirring. It's a new drive, <2 months old
Mar 7, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be Windows required the registry to even run now it's more of a suggestion lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:53 AM - the_randomizer: Well, I'll give it a shot
Mar 7, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's normal probably the drive caching
Mar 7, 2018 1:53 AM - the_randomizer: I guess some drives have varying degrees of noise lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:53 AM - the_randomizer: That and background processes
Mar 7, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: <==== playing Dracula the resurrection for PS1 impressive 3D photo effect lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could almost pass for a PS2 if it was in motion
Mar 7, 2018 1:55 AM - the_randomizer: Works perfectly 
Mar 7, 2018 1:55 AM - the_randomizer: Thanks 
Mar 7, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NP always like to help and tease lol
Mar 7, 2018 1:56 AM - the_randomizer: 
Mar 7, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/03/06/2347246/modders-get-intels-coffee-lake-cpus-to-run-on-incompatible-motherboards
Mar 7, 2018 2:18 AM - Joe88: this is basically youtube right now https://i.redd.it/gcv0jy5ur7k01.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 8, 2018)

Mar 7, 2018 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that sucks
Mar 7, 2018 8:40 AM - Veho: Joe, let me guess, you clicked on one dyson video and now that's all it recommends?
Mar 7, 2018 8:45 AM - Veho: OK, what the fuck is Wish.com ?
Mar 7, 2018 8:46 AM - Veho: Apparently it's a store with ridiculously cheap Chinese crap but it's making me log in and I don't want to so fuck them.
Mar 7, 2018 8:50 AM - Localhorst86: it's exactly what you said it is.
Mar 7, 2018 8:50 AM - Localhorst86: it's like aliexpress but worse.
Mar 7, 2018 8:51 AM - Localhorst86: My sister showed me a wish listing a few days ago, proudly stating that she bought a 2Tb USB stick for 8€.
Mar 7, 2018 8:52 AM - Localhorst86: for reference, there's currently only 1 manufacturer making 2Tb USB sticks, and they are huge and slightly more pricey (1000€+)
Mar 7, 2018 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2TB? Lol
Mar 7, 2018 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I kinda figured lol
Mar 7, 2018 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday you will be able to get 2TB thumb drives for 8£ but like 20 years from now lol
Mar 7, 2018 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm 8€ even lol
Mar 7, 2018 8:54 AM - Veho: Wait, 2Tb or 22TB?
Mar 7, 2018 8:55 AM - Veho: *2TB
Mar 7, 2018 8:55 AM - Localhorst86: I wonder if it's going to be a 2Gb stick and they simply got the listing wrong or if it's actually going to show up as 2Tb in Windows like a lot of fake chinese cards do
Mar 7, 2018 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably 2GB and at that price is kind of a rip off lol
Mar 7, 2018 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Here 8GB is about as small as you can still buy in stores and they run like 5 dollars so like 3€?
Mar 7, 2018 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho maybe they mean. 200Gb lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When it comes to China I have seen them list every possible number but the real one....
Mar 7, 2018 9:00 AM - Veho: pls specify if you're talking about bits or bytes ktnx
Mar 7, 2018 9:00 AM - Veho: Things were different when i was a kid.
Mar 7, 2018 9:01 AM - Veho: "b" was bit, "B" was byte, and all that "kibi" and "gibi" crap did not exist.
Mar 7, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/mar/06/rumor-ultimate-marvel-vs-capcom-3-apparently-spotted-nintendo-switch/
Mar 7, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed Veho small b bits and large b bytes lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:03 AM - Veho: Small B tits.
Mar 7, 2018 9:04 AM - Veho: 
Mar 7, 2018 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I hate that now 1000K is a megabyte  1024K.....
Mar 7, 2018 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was shocked I put a 250GB drive in my Xbox and after format was 249GBs so that was a pleasant surprise so used to just loosing a ton of space lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My 2TB drives are all like 1.8TBs in reality  not an insignificant difference
Mar 7, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/mar/06/rumor-ultimate-marvel-vs-capcom-3-apparently-spotted-nintendo-switch/
Mar 7, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops wrong link lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:12 AM - Localhorst86: I never bothered about capitalizing B for byte. I always read storage size in context.
Mar 7, 2018 9:13 AM - Localhorst86: i.e. if we are talking about Harddrives, Thumbdrives, SD cards etc., storage is always given in Byte
Mar 7, 2018 9:13 AM - Localhorst86: when talking about EEPROM, ROM Images etc. size is in bits
Mar 7, 2018 9:15 AM - Localhorst86: which actually made me buy a wrong FRAM chip a few weeks ago.
Mar 7, 2018 9:16 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-osMlGA5QQ
Mar 7, 2018 9:17 AM - Veho: Jurassic World Alive. It's like Pokemon Go with dinosaurs.
Mar 7, 2018 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/gf8dAxr
Mar 7, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/de852hf Veho call this number? Lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:19 AM - Localhorst86: I wanted to make a LSDJ cartridge and reading on LSDJs page I read that it requires 128K SRAM. So I found a 256k FRAM chip online for cheap and bought that. Turns out, SRAM storage is apparently given in bytes, not bits, so my FRAM chip is 1/4th the capacity it needs to be.
Mar 7, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch 
Mar 7, 2018 9:20 AM - Localhorst86: yeah, 3€ wasted. I could have bought a Big Mac for that money.
Mar 7, 2018 9:20 AM - Localhorst86: now my children are starving for a week.
Mar 7, 2018 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Gameboy/comments/2k3sfs/where_to_find_lsdj_cart/
Mar 7, 2018 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat I didn't know a damn thing about them but that's cool lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:23 AM - Localhorst86: wasn't able to build the cartridge anyways, turns out writing to a flash chip (to get the ROM onto the chip) is not as easy as I though, I simply don't have the tools.
Mar 7, 2018 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get them from AliExpress? Yeah flashing ROMs are always a pain
Mar 7, 2018 9:26 AM - Veho: PR didn't we talk about that T-shirt before?
Mar 7, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: Something about soon to be released convicts?
Mar 7, 2018 9:29 AM - Localhorst86: PR didn't see any seller sell LSDJ carts on ali.
Mar 7, 2018 9:33 AM - Localhorst86: But I found a shop that usually sells these with 128K SRAM, but they are currently out of stock. I am just waiting for a restock.
Mar 7, 2018 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yes lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But curiously is killing me....
Mar 7, 2018 9:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: @Localhorst86 get a joey joebags?
Mar 7, 2018 10:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are some people on aliexpress who will make repros for you
Mar 7, 2018 10:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it's pretty cheap
Mar 7, 2018 10:37 AM - Localhorst86: they most likely will not have 128K SRAM, though. Which is what I want, I can run LSDJ with 32K SRAM on my Everdrive GB already.
Mar 7, 2018 10:38 AM - Localhorst86: plus, I can find tons of Pokemon repros on ali, but no seller offers me to put my own ROM on it.
Mar 7, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: you could ask them
Mar 7, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: since it's custom they can theoretically do anything
Mar 7, 2018 10:47 AM - Localhorst86: yeah, not going to be bothering explaining my requirements to someone in china, waiting 2 months to receive the item only to find they didn't understand what I want.
Mar 7, 2018 10:47 AM - Localhorst86: I'm just gonna wait for BennVenn to restock his El-Cheap-O Card
Mar 7, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: that works too
Mar 7, 2018 10:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am sure some of these chinese sellers are already familiar with lsdj as they got past requests for them
Mar 7, 2018 11:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: on the other hand their carts might all be premade and they might not have the right ones for lsdj
Mar 7, 2018 11:13 AM - Localhorst86: thats my main concern
Mar 7, 2018 11:14 AM - Localhorst86: most probably don't make them, they just sell them
Mar 7, 2018 11:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: isn't there someone that makes proper lsdj carts
Mar 7, 2018 11:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know they did at some point
Mar 7, 2018 11:16 AM - Localhorst86: and the last 2 bootlegs I purchased had a ROM chip far too large for the actuall content, so I assume even the people who flash these simply get mass produced pre-made boards and flash whatever they want. So a "one-off" card with a bigger SRAM is most likely not easily doable.
Mar 7, 2018 11:17 AM - Localhorst86: currently, only BennVenn sells pre-made LSDJ cards, but -as I mentioned - I need for them to be back in stock.
Mar 7, 2018 11:18 AM - Localhorst86: he apparently doesn't do them on a "per-order" basis.
Mar 7, 2018 11:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: thought you said you were getting el cheapo
Mar 7, 2018 11:19 AM - Localhorst86: yeah, not an el-cheap-o-SD
Mar 7, 2018 11:19 AM - Localhorst86: https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/products/el-cheap-o-cart
Mar 7, 2018 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-Nintendo-Game-Boy-Modified-Prosound-LSDJ-For-Chiptune/263462169229?_trkparms=aid%3D777003%26algo%3DDISCL.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D48419%26meid%3D3ed7648fb7e048e585622c6debb96e67%26pid%3D100012%26rk%3D7%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D202219440070%26itm%3D263462169229&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985
Mar 7, 2018 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Nanoloop-2-3-For-Nintendo-Gameboy-Advance-Micro-Oliver-Wittchow-LSDJ/142686250847?hash=item2138c3675f:g:tCEAAOSw35Nafzr8 They also make GBA versions? Neat lol
Mar 7, 2018 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i meant a repro though
Mar 7, 2018 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, non reflashable
Mar 7, 2018 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess it kind of is a repro
Mar 7, 2018 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.change.org/p/netflix-netflix-auto-preview-must-be-a-user-controlled-software-setting?utm_medium=email&utm_source=petition_signer_receipt&utm_campaign=triggered&share_context=signature_receipt&recruiter=848756927&j=254048&sfmc_sub=591448374&l=32_HTML&u=46244913&mid=7233052&jb=982367
Mar 7, 2018 11:34 AM - Localhorst86: yeah, it is. I mean, there never was a "real" LSDJ card, it's homebrew software after all. I can make my own LSDJ label afterwareds 
Mar 7, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i know but there were some pretty good repros with label and box etc i think
Mar 7, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: i love some of the stuff people make with LSDJ like trey frey, wish i was that good at music making
Mar 7, 2018 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahy1yxDS9II lol Dish wash a game system... neat?
Mar 7, 2018 12:19 PM - Localhorst86: but will it blend? That's the question.
Mar 7, 2018 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, it will not
Mar 7, 2018 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: you want to know why?
Mar 7, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: because blendtec overrates the specs of their blenders and they are nowhere near as good as they would like you to beliee
Mar 7, 2018 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: dishwashers are designed to wash various plastics, metals and ceramic without damaging them so i'm not surprised it survived
Mar 7, 2018 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: potential problems are the heat and soapy liquid getting stuck in places and shorting or causing corrosion over time
Mar 7, 2018 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but 60-65c which is a pretty average maximum temperature for a dishwasher isn't that hot so
Mar 7, 2018 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe do it without the detergent
Mar 7, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: in other words, feel free to try this at home
Mar 7, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: just don't stick LCDs in there, liquid will get trapped inside the screen and the jets can even crack it
Mar 7, 2018 12:44 PM - Veho: I don't think BlendTec overrates the specs as much as fails to mention that the blender is no longer usable after their "experiments" and that they go through one blender per video, more or less.
Mar 7, 2018 12:45 PM - Veho: Sure, it can blend a mobile phone... once.
Mar 7, 2018 12:46 PM - Localhorst86: I tried blending a hamster once. My sister wasn't happy.
Mar 7, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho actually someone measured the output with equipment
Mar 7, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't spin as fast as they said, with as much torque as they claim, or the wattage that they claim
Mar 7, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: not anywhere near it
Mar 7, 2018 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean they are still nice blenders but the only reason they are so popular is thanks to those videos
Mar 7, 2018 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: and many of those videos are faked
Mar 7, 2018 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think anyone really cares about the output or whether it can blend an iphone as long as it's a nice blender which is why they can get away with it
Mar 7, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: guy tried to get gold out of gold ore with one lol
Mar 7, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it made lots of sparks and a very small amount of stone dust with some gold in it
Mar 7, 2018 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't very effective
Mar 7, 2018 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: but hey, it didn't break the blender
Mar 7, 2018 2:16 PM - Veho: I liked that magnet in a blender thing they did.
Mar 7, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e326tDj-koU
Mar 7, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's why you shouldn't break bricks with your head!
Mar 7, 2018 3:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DexEmBH.jpg
Mar 7, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that was a heads up?
Mar 7, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rfAxiaQ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 7, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bolted to the car yet
Mar 7, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles this ones for you lol https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Wkxnv
Mar 7, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: thats where i got the video from
Mar 7, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: the video is in the comments
Mar 7, 2018 4:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: yay it's Humpday 
Mar 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Helpful Corn: Imgur is shit
Mar 7, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 7, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Helpful Corn is shit
Mar 7, 2018 6:28 PM - Helpful Corn: It takes forever to load anything
Mar 7, 2018 6:28 PM - Helpful Corn: Once upon a time it was great
Mar 7, 2018 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you just have a shit pc
Mar 7, 2018 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was much slower to load gifs before they started converting them to gifv
Mar 7, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: imgur is shit.
Mar 7, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Their page is bloated garbage.
Mar 7, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: slightly
Mar 7, 2018 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: not an issue once you've cached it though
Mar 7, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: nevermind it's still slow
Mar 7, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's fast enough
Mar 7, 2018 7:15 PM - Joe88: they should have just stuck to webm
Mar 7, 2018 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh, same thing
Mar 7, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but gifv is actually better
Mar 7, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't shit all over the image quality
Mar 7, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: same difference*
Mar 7, 2018 7:24 PM - Joe88: except no one uses gifv
Mar 7, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Erm...but aren't .gifv's using webm in the first place? AFAIK gifv is just a wrapper for webm and mp4 files, it's not really separate.
Mar 7, 2018 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I recall, it's just an HTML5 element, not an actual file format. Whenever you save .gifv's, they're saved as either their source mp4 or webm file
Mar 7, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h7P6x1l.jpg
Mar 7, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: Reverse cowgirl.
Mar 7, 2018 7:38 PM - Joe88: just tried changing the extension to mp4 or webm, cannot render the file
Mar 7, 2018 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, it's a wrapper, not a file format. You can't just take a .gifv and change the extension, because the .gifv isn't the actual video. That's like taking a .mkv and renaming it to a .mp4, it doesn't work that way despite the video file itself in the wrapper being an mp4 
Mar 7, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Take any .gifv and inspect the element, the source video itself is always a .mp4 or a .webm, depending on which it pulls from the server
Mar 7, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie http://prntscr.com/io85af <
Mar 7, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: from what i noticed their gifv is just a renamed mp4
Mar 7, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: you can change the link extension to mp4 and works fine
Mar 7, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's because you're changing the link extension to the actual video source, it's not the same file
Mar 7, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: hoo
Mar 7, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/vulkan-1-1-adds-multi-gpu-directx-compatibility-as-khronos-looks-to-the-future/?amp=1
Mar 7, 2018 9:05 PM - p1ngpong: sup fools
Mar 7, 2018 9:06 PM - p1ngpong: Im here to spread the truth about that underpowered switch console
Mar 7, 2018 9:06 PM - p1ngpong: all yall switch owners are too cowardly to debate me
Mar 7, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/07/amazon-launches-a-low-cost-version-of-prime-for-medicaid-recipients/amp/
Mar 7, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol p1ng no one will debate it's weak the Wii is still the most powerful console made  lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile my launch system Wii is still working.... While I have 2 360s here maybe working maybe not lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft changing cords on the thing more often than I change my undies 
Mar 7, 2018 9:19 PM - p1ngpong: u hatin, I have no time for such propaganda
Mar 7, 2018 9:19 PM - p1ngpong: I only deal in FACTS
Mar 7, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:21 PM - Joe88: im still only paying $50 a year
Mar 7, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 for prime? Not sure what I pay lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting ready to ditch Netflix that preview shit is driving me mad....
Mar 7, 2018 9:22 PM - Joe88: its been glitched out for me and its under student prime for the last 6 years or so
Mar 7, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh man that's awesome
Mar 7, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2018/3/7/17092334/amazon-alexa-devices-strange-laughter
Mar 7, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More Amazon news lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alexa start exercising demonic presence now!
Mar 7, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alexa order some holy water and silver crosses! Ll
Mar 7, 2018 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't surprise me if that was caused by an April fool's joke accidentally triggering too early or something lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alexa do that demonic laugh
Mar 7, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alexa call me your mother sucks cocks in hell
Mar 7, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyy another Google survey 52 cents asking what YouTube video is better lol
Mar 7, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched both....
Mar 7, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So was easy question lol
Mar 7, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I just got an email from my old job asking me to come back lol
Mar 7, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You going too? I would unless they where dicks lol
Mar 7, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/03/07/2031235/fbi-again-calls-for-magical-solution-to-break-into-encrypted-phones
Mar 7, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the poeple who bother to use encrypted stuff will be very aware of this backdoor business and either switch to a third party encryption on said device or invent code words for things lol
Mar 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they really want the data from the phone contacts and things like that they need better cracking tech....
Mar 7, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would get the tech to clone the encrypted data off a device emulate the hardware needed to decrypt it and feed it into one of those billion dollar quantum computers they probably have they not telling us about and have it spit out the key in few minutes....
Mar 7, 2018 11:43 PM - pyromaniac123: *compliment tech industry, *say tech industry isn't helping with backdoors
Mar 7, 2018 11:44 PM - pyromaniac123: repeat
Mar 8, 2018 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Lol psi that's the main reason I left
Mar 8, 2018 12:02 AM - kenenthk: The store director sent me an email saying they missed and wanted to try to fix relationships with the management right before a coworker told me two different people walked right out the door after I left
Mar 8, 2018 12:04 AM - SirNapkin1334: I MADE A BOLG!! u gotta read it man
Mar 8, 2018 12:10 AM - pyromaniac123: bolg?
Mar 8, 2018 12:10 AM - pyromaniac123: like spaghetti?
Mar 8, 2018 12:16 AM - kenenthk: I blogged about taking a shit one time users here didn't like it
Mar 8, 2018 12:38 AM - kenenthk: https://www.dkoldies.com/Atari-2600-systems/
Mar 8, 2018 12:39 AM - kenenthk: lol they want $100 for a ps2 system
Mar 8, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenethk that web site is out of their minds....
Mar 8, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would give them maybe 50 bucks for a 2600 Jr and only if it had two controllers and at least 5 games. lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and the 5 games would need to be something good not like Baseball or Soccer or Pacman or ET... lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:10 AM - kenenthk: It might be worth it if it was near mint
Mar 8, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asteroids, berserk, Tank River Raid stuff like that lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah if it was near mint in the box I could see that price, I still wouldn't pay it but a collector might lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my 2600 Jr when they where 50 bucks at the store brand new  lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was nice being able to afford several new games a week, at the time stores where clearing them out for like 1 or 2 bucks each.
Mar 8, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At one time I probably had 100 games.
Mar 8, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably only like 30 now.
Mar 8, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try to sell them to that web site lol sounds like the would pay good for some minty fresh carts and system 
Mar 8, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dkoldies.com/pac-man-atari-2600-game/ Joe88 now THIS is e-Waste lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly the homebrew 8K cart proves that they could have actually made it on the 2600 and made it respectable.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA3mIWzwrZk
Mar 8, 2018 2:28 AM - kenenthk: I have a copy of et on atari
Mar 8, 2018 2:31 AM - Joe88: They were just under major time constraints trying to push anything out because of the popularity
Mar 8, 2018 2:32 AM - Joe88: One of the many reasons the crash of 83 occurred
Mar 8, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I do too lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 yeah I think quality back then took a back seat... no wait... it got dragged behind that car attached with chains... lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "OK draw a cool cover picture... pay the programmer or programmers (at most 3 guys...) like 200 bucks each and give them 2 weeks to complete the game... Package it up and sell it!"
Mar 8, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and charge 60 bucks per copy lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid but just barely lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I agree the game crash, if you can call it that... I remember that time as being super awesome. As a kid with an allowance and being able to afford multiple games every week at that time period was amazing. For me the crash was the best thing since sliced bread.
Mar 8, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know a lot of stores took massive hits because at the time they had to buy inventory so that probably hurt them badly, but Nintendo came along and said "Hey we will buy back any unsold product at cost." (The real reason Nintendo did so well)
Mar 8, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Nintendo was given space on almost every store shelf and combined with decent graphics and sound and some arcade hits.... The rest was history.
Mar 8, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The seal of quality was a joke though lol
Mar 8, 2018 2:56 AM - Joe88: You also had tengen
Mar 8, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:27 AM - kenenthk: I wanna see best buy stock Nintendo right next to nvidia cards
Mar 8, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The one by me pretty much does, all the PC gaming stuff is on one shelf then you turn around and there is all the video game stuff.
Mar 8, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost bought a Xbox One X tonight... was 499.99 at Walmart and just teasing me lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does the One X play original Xbox games? I did see it plays some 360 games.
Mar 8, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/backward-compatibility Neat... I even have some of these games lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might just get one of those One X things and use that list as a collection list lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 459 360 games work on it. Not bad considering software emulator.
Mar 8, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyy they shipped my RROD 360 and the PSU so that will be 2 more PSU's I can try out... lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:54 AM - kenenthk: I gotta drive 10 miles to get to a best buy now our local one shut down
Mar 8, 2018 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Fucking Amazon
Mar 8, 2018 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Best Buy is OK to buy some stuff but you pay more than newegg or Amazon for the privilege of paying taxes but getting it on the spot.
Mar 8, 2018 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my GTX 980 from them (flashed to some other high end GTX 980 OC edition thing)


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 9, 2018)

Mar 8, 2018 8:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OOXJpDN.mp4
Mar 8, 2018 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho your alive!! 
Mar 8, 2018 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BItRxfH_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one made me laugh it's kind of bad but scammers gonna scam?
Mar 8, 2018 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/eK1iH Ancient Chinese secret recipe?
Mar 8, 2018 9:05 AM - Veho: Nah, hot dogs are American.
Mar 8, 2018 9:05 AM - Veho: 
Mar 8, 2018 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/ufo-wingnuts-confuse-a-fallen-boulder-for-a-crashed-ali-1823587284/amp
Mar 8, 2018 9:16 AM - Veho: "Geology wingnuts confuse Mongolian Death Worm for fallen boulder."
Mar 8, 2018 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:18 AM - Veho: I was going to say Shai Hulud but this is in a snowy area, so...
Mar 8, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know what it is, if I had my way I would send out a team just to take a look 99.99999999999% it's just a freak rock slide but if it was a UFO the rewards could be awesome lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Queef sad Iraq?
Mar 8, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He puts on teh
Mar 8, 2018 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He puts on the strap on as if he is one of the desert poeple!
Mar 8, 2018 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have porn sign?
Mar 8, 2018 9:23 AM - Veho: PR, snap out of it.
Mar 8, 2018 9:24 AM - Veho: Today, Chani rides the big one.
Mar 8, 2018 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/4re8d
Mar 8, 2018 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I shouldn't laugh but the poor cat the look on it's face just kills me lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:26 AM - Veho: Taxiderpy.
Mar 8, 2018 9:27 AM - T-hug: no low balls lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: Apparently that dog walking on hind legs is animal cruelty.
Mar 8, 2018 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VOKyAVk_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: If you see a dog walking on hind legs, beat it until it stops.
Mar 8, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: It's the only way to prevent animal cruelty.
Mar 8, 2018 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah I hear they beat the animals into doing that stuff but how true that is I don't know.
Mar 8, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: PR, post that winged cat in the taxiderpy thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/taxiderpy.337072/
Mar 8, 2018 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you post it I'm scared lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh ok I see there is worse lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/yUsy3 I bet he masturbates in a similar manor
Mar 8, 2018 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/scf60tG_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It has come to pass or rather it didn't
Mar 8, 2018 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.newser.com/story/256277/suspect-released-after-refusing-to-poop-for-47-days.html
Mar 8, 2018 9:44 AM - Veho: He won.
Mar 8, 2018 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I shit you not? Lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:44 AM - Veho: kek
Mar 8, 2018 9:44 AM - Veho: I mean he's probably rancid and septic inside but hey, he's not going to jail.
Mar 8, 2018 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He just needs to go home and eat a bunch of greasy foods lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4HvqOGo_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile in Canada lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: American would eat a Tide pods lol
Mar 8, 2018 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PbiUdsc_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jDaSko1_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RM4b28A_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uu8ykBe_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 8, 2018 10:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rsZGbva
Mar 8, 2018 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/k9XC4 I love her!!!! Lol
Mar 8, 2018 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho they needed to do Pumpkins lol
Mar 8, 2018 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then they could put that music Smashing pumpkins lol
Mar 8, 2018 11:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: been done
Mar 8, 2018 11:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/n2AMw3v.jpg
Mar 8, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't get it
Mar 8, 2018 11:47 AM - pyromaniac123: you can finally delete notifications again with the ps4 5.50 update
Mar 8, 2018 11:55 AM - Veho: TRJ it's a reference to the song "All the small things" by Blink 182.
Mar 8, 2018 12:04 PM - MajinCubyan: That's gold Veho
Mar 8, 2018 12:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vfF1I
Mar 8, 2018 1:04 PM - MajinCubyan: Really became one with nature
Mar 8, 2018 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho does the song have a lot of "nananananana" in it or something? i mean i got that it was song lyrics but i didn't get the picture
Mar 8, 2018 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: that girl was never seen or heard from again
Mar 8, 2018 2:10 PM - Localhorst86: Jdbye, yes. basically the song is 50% "Na"
Mar 8, 2018 2:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekSlQisAvto
Mar 8, 2018 2:33 PM - Veho: There be a lot of "na" in thar.
Mar 8, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She put noses in her hair, to let me know she really cares?
Mar 8, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uoEDxRY84w
Mar 8, 2018 2:54 PM - Veho: p1ng in 3... 2... 1...
Mar 8, 2018 2:54 PM - Veho: I WEEP FOR THE POOR SWITCH OWNERS  ;o;
Mar 8, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably wont buy one until I can get it like super cheap, when what ever comes out to replace it lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:14 PM - Veho: Super cheap and hacked.
Mar 8, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hy9il-QAe-Y Check it out Veho (under 50 bucks machine)
Mar 8, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-NEW-RS-97-RETRO-Handheld-Game-Console-Portable-Mini-Video-Gaming-Players-MP4-MP5-Playback/32851349514.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.101.34c82a80IBCrhD&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711211_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10627_10626_10
Mar 8, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it run Dingux lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's a Dingoo clone?
Mar 8, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: mat posted that ages ago
Mar 8, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, it's basically a more power Dingoo clone lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat! lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is there storms up there? UPS keeps saying there are storms up north lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like 3 things coming tomorrow 2 of them 360's and PSU's... pray for me lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We got a bit of snow yesterday, but other than that not much lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://weather.com/news/news/2018-03-07-winter-storm-quinn-noreaster-northeast-impacts < apparently it was super bad
Mar 8, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek!!!
Mar 8, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yesterday I was all  "man, another inch of snow! This is the fucking worst!"
Mar 8, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah not gonna lie, at my age that would probably stress me out (as a kid I loved it) lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But apparently it could've been way worse
Mar 8, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 60F here
Mar 8, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So coldish for Florida lol
Mar 8, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LZNINOkOGk  It sounds gross....
Mar 8, 2018 4:45 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8hCe3j8CqU
Mar 8, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just spent a bit of time updating RomFlix on shield TV and ohh love love love the new interface and new emulators!!!!!
Mar 8, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super slick!
Mar 8, 2018 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi if you use kodi that now has retroarch built in
Mar 8, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they are planning on integrating it into the main branch but for now it' a separate branch https://forum.kodi.tv/forumdisplay.php?fid=194
Mar 8, 2018 9:06 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDZfh5IjGv8
Mar 8, 2018 9:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mSUsZKC.jpg
Mar 8, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: all aboard the hype train!!
Mar 8, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: CHOOO CHOOO!
Mar 8, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: next stop: disappointment!
Mar 8, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: CHOOO CHOOO!
Mar 8, 2018 9:39 PM - Joe88: its the only stop on nintendo directs, more ports of 2+ year old games
Mar 8, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I use Kodi and on my Shield TV I have retroarch installed but I don't use it.... at least not directly, RomFlix uses RetroArch for some of it's emulators and then also some of the standalone ones too.
Mar 8, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it hides all the nasty stuff on RetroArch so I don't have to pull my hair out trying to work it lol
Mar 8, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I wouldn't be surprised if RomFlix is kind of the alpha build of that what you posted.
Mar 8, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jw0jX
Mar 8, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cE5Mw
Mar 8, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/n8gEImk.jpg
Mar 8, 2018 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: romflix sounds like it's a different thing based on kodi from before retroplayer
Mar 8, 2018 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's the gui like on romflix?
Mar 8, 2018 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: on retroplayer it's just baked into kodi's interface
Mar 8, 2018 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it works just like selecting a movie from the media library and watching it
Mar 8, 2018 11:06 PM - matpower: I still can't believe you guys suffer with RetroArch
Mar 8, 2018 11:06 PM - matpower: You just download the cores/thumbs/cheat/whatever in Online Updater and then make a console playlist by scanning its folder
Mar 8, 2018 11:07 PM - matpower: And it just werks
Mar 8, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B9dy25BefWU this is the old UI can't find any videos of the new one maybe it's too new
Mar 8, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The old UI was nice but the new one is way better
Mar 8, 2018 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Lol mind chop just bought the ncix play button
Mar 9, 2018 12:08 AM - Joe88: his videos are just all click bait
Mar 9, 2018 12:11 AM - Joe88: judging by the 10k views on the videos, the subs are fake anyway, thats probably why he didnt get one
Mar 9, 2018 12:20 AM - kenenthk: Mind chop has 1.4m subs they ship them on your sub account
Mar 9, 2018 12:22 AM - kenenthk: It was funny because Linus tech tips wanted to buy it
Mar 9, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the tip! lol
Mar 9, 2018 12:55 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if the dudes was bullshit ting and lied about owning the channel lol
Mar 9, 2018 12:59 AM - Joe88: the channel is not even active anymore
Mar 9, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZC3wlsS.jpg Call of Duty American Revolution?
Mar 9, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Ban it
Mar 9, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 9, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/prbVp
Mar 9, 2018 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Or an office worker
Mar 9, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lifehacker.com/how-to-get-android-p-on-your-phone-right-now-1823615465/amp
Mar 9, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What if I don't want Android pee on my phone 
Mar 9, 2018 3:28 AM - GamerzHell9137: https://puu.sh/zDGCk/6bd27b85e8.mp3
Mar 9, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god lol
Mar 9, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/jonMP needs the voice from the count on sesame street "one broken bone two broken bones three broken bones ahh ahh ah"
Mar 9, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yfmbFza_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 9, 2018 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.facebook.com/WorldOfLawncraft2016/ seen a sign for this today lol
Mar 9, 2018 3:52 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Found a curious post earlier while I was on my phone. Not here. Just somewhere.
Mar 9, 2018 3:52 AM - Sora de Eclaune: TL;DR: "how do I uninstall android program built in without jailbreak"
Mar 9, 2018 3:54 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I mean, I'd love such a thing, but it doesn't exist. I was looking for a way to disable notification icons and updating on certain apps and I instead found that.
Mar 9, 2018 3:57 AM - Sora de Eclaune: The responses to this question were as follows: "Stahp." "It doesn't exist." "You asked this six times in one hour, please stop."


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 10, 2018)

Mar 9, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Gamerz is gay
Mar 9, 2018 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sora you can disable built in apps though at least on TouchWiz
Mar 9, 2018 4:06 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I've disabled Samsung Pay but it keeps throwing notification icons on my app screen that I can't get to go away unless I update the app, go into it, and check the notices and promos.
Mar 9, 2018 4:06 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I want this to stop. None of the other disabled apps I have do this. In fact, when I normally disable an app it disappears entirely from the app screen, but this one just doesn't.
Mar 9, 2018 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Did you use package disabler pro?
Mar 9, 2018 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Disabling notifications is even easier
Mar 9, 2018 4:07 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I don't have my phone rooted.
Mar 9, 2018 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: It doesn't use root
Mar 9, 2018 4:08 AM - Sora de Eclaune: This is just a little number in an annoying orange box attached to the app's icon...
Mar 9, 2018 4:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: And notifications you just disable from the app settings
Mar 9, 2018 4:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Oh that doesn't get cleared until you use the app
Mar 9, 2018 4:08 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I've used the app SEVERAL TIMES. But these just keep appearing as Samsung throws new notices and promos at the app.
Mar 9, 2018 4:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Weird I had my phone on stock for a while and I never had that problem
Mar 9, 2018 4:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Then again I never used the app
Mar 9, 2018 4:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I opened it once by accident.
Mar 9, 2018 4:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oh wait, I forgot, Samsung Pay can't be disabled on my phone.
Mar 9, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: Why
Mar 9, 2018 4:11 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I don't know. It's never been disableable. It came stock on the phone.
Mar 9, 2018 4:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe it will stfu if you kill the app/service and clear the app data
Mar 9, 2018 4:12 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I have to root my phone to disable it. But I've uninstalled the updates, cleared the service, and cleared the app data, and I've disabled automatic updates, and it hasn't solved the issue.
Mar 9, 2018 4:12 AM - Sora de Eclaune: It doesn't throw the average "show on lock screen and in info bar + ding at you" notification, just the number in the orange circle.
Mar 9, 2018 4:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Every time I have to reinstall the updates to get in and clear the notification, Samsung Pay Framework's size increases from around 60mb to like 3GB.
Mar 9, 2018 4:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: This is annoying and I'm afraid it might be bogging up a not-so-small chunk of my phone.
Mar 9, 2018 4:15 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Note: the size goes back down if I force close Framework
Mar 9, 2018 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ogj7R4J.png
Mar 9, 2018 4:29 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Jacksfilms is looking for a solution to bad grammar but hasn't tried turning Youtube into Youporn yet. Sad.
Mar 9, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Nice resolution, can't even read the comments
Mar 9, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: By kill I meant close it sora
Mar 9, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/X3EdnK3
Mar 9, 2018 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wITiI6A_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 9, 2018 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well there goes my plans to become a gynecologist 
Mar 9, 2018 6:22 AM - Veho: *clap clap clap clap*
Mar 9, 2018 6:23 AM - Veho: I just found out boxing matches were illegal in Quebec.
Mar 9, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: As well as any tournament in any sport that features kicks and punches.
Mar 9, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: "The ban includes boxing, wrestling, full-contact karate, kickboxing and any other sport where opponents can strike parts of the body."
Mar 9, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Ban everything
Mar 9, 2018 6:43 AM - Veho: What this means is that roshambo is also banned.
Mar 9, 2018 6:43 AM - Veho: Not sure about the psionic kind.
Mar 9, 2018 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Bam the government
Mar 9, 2018 6:58 AM - Veho: Bam?
Mar 9, 2018 7:06 AM - kenenthk: I wish I could go bam bam right now
Mar 9, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 9, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bam your mom  lol (kidding)
Mar 9, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Seriously even backed up for 5 days now just living off laxatives no results 
Mar 9, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/get-a-core-i5-8600k-with-16gb-ddr4-3000-ram-and-z370-motherboard-for-dollar500/
Mar 9, 2018 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk 
Mar 9, 2018 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry to hear that man I am lucky only constipated like 3 times in my life so far
Mar 9, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk are you that guy that was in jail for 47 days without pooping? (Kidding)
Mar 9, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They let him go because he wouldn't.
Mar 9, 2018 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.newser.com/story/256277/suspect-released-after-refusing-to-poop-for-47-days.html
Mar 9, 2018 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I ate chili for dinner and omg my farts could peel paint!
Mar 9, 2018 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Dr said I might need x-rays right when I'm about to start a new job Monday
Mar 9, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn maybe a hot nurse can help you lol
Mar 9, 2018 7:33 AM - kenenthk: My doctor is kinda hot
Mar 9, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: Dumb ass nurses were all like his bpm is 204 she comes in and is like no it's 104
Mar 9, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/03/08/222254/elon-musk-sides-with-trump-on-trade-with-china-citing-25-percent-import-duty-on-american-cars
Mar 9, 2018 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol a real heart throb lol
Mar 9, 2018 7:37 AM - kenenthk: Some nurses are dumb as shit
Mar 9, 2018 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is true yesterday got a good she took blood didn't feel a thing.... A few weeks back this male nurse took blood  he took it from the back of my hand and blew out the vein or something  back of my hand swelled up the size.of a tennis ball
Mar 9, 2018 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/03/08/231225/fake-news-spreads-faster-than-true-news-on-twitter----thanks-to-people-not-bots
Mar 9, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that boils down to interest an army of alien cannibals attacking new York City sounds way more interesting than the feds lowered the price interest rate by .01%
Mar 9, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prime not price
Mar 9, 2018 9:14 AM - Veho: Bah, armies of alien cannibals attack New York city every week, nothing special about that.
Mar 9, 2018 10:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xo3Bl7X.jpg
Mar 9, 2018 11:50 AM - Localhorst86: it's spelled "Luftwaffle"
Mar 9, 2018 1:15 PM - Veho: It's pronounced Stroopwafel.
Mar 9, 2018 1:37 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMe3WDmxBEI
Mar 9, 2018 1:59 PM - Catsinabucket: Woah how lonh
Mar 9, 2018 1:59 PM - Catsinabucket: *how long has this shoutbox been here for
Mar 9, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: since the beginning of time ...
Mar 9, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: welcome.
Mar 9, 2018 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably since you got 100 posts
Mar 9, 2018 2:01 PM - Flame: so it wasnt here before he got 100 post?
Mar 9, 2018 2:01 PM - Flame: it all started with him?
Mar 9, 2018 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't here for him
Mar 9, 2018 2:34 PM - Flame: what came first the 101 post or the shitbox.... that is the question
Mar 9, 2018 2:35 PM - sarkwalvein: we... we were all fake? but then we've all come to life now, right? shall we party? getting a beer right now.
Mar 9, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit posting 101 with professor Psi? lol
Mar 9, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Shit%20Posting
Mar 9, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/gabe-newell-hooray-valves-going-to-start-shipping-games-again/
Mar 9, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: HL3?
Mar 9, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Mar 9, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet it's gonna be Left4Dead 3, Portal 3, and then some game completely unrelated to Half Life ;O;
Mar 9, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just to spite fans lol
Mar 9, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeey, new CPY game
Mar 9, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need for Speed Payback
Mar 9, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a bad game 
Mar 9, 2018 4:03 PM - T-hug: You think Into the Breach will come to Switch xD?
Mar 9, 2018 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So umm no one wants to review secret of mana HD? 
Mar 9, 2018 4:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/f1SOAEz
Mar 9, 2018 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: secret of mana hd is out?
Mar 9, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the middle of February, yeah
Mar 9, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MB1ti
Mar 9, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: I already got platinum trophy, jdbye. Nearly two weeks ago.
Mar 9, 2018 7:45 PM - T-hug: I've been stuck at 49 plats for about 6 months now
Mar 9, 2018 7:45 PM - T-hug: nothing has been worthy of the 50th
Mar 9, 2018 7:46 PM - T-hug: probably be dark souls remastered XD
Mar 9, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Hoping my next will be Fallout 4.
Mar 9, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Although my next one will only be the 33rd.
Mar 9, 2018 7:49 PM - T-hug: nice got that one
Mar 9, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: It'll probably be ages. It's too easy to get distracted with side quests and DLC.
Mar 9, 2018 7:53 PM - T-hug: 3 branching quests about halfway through main story
Mar 9, 2018 7:53 PM - T-hug: make a save before so you dnt have to play whole game 3 times
Mar 9, 2018 7:54 PM - T-hug: protip!
Mar 9, 2018 7:54 PM - T-hug: i got it in about 80hrs without any dlc though
Mar 9, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: Three times? You can't do it all in one go?
Mar 9, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: That's not a good feature in a game as big as this. It's a pain in the arse.
Mar 9, 2018 7:58 PM - T-hug: not unless you save scum
Mar 9, 2018 7:58 PM - T-hug: because there is a trophy for joining each faction (3 of them)
Mar 9, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: You can only join one?
Mar 9, 2018 7:59 PM - T-hug: but when you join one you can only join one more iirc
Mar 9, 2018 7:59 PM - T-hug: like turn on one for the other
Mar 9, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: I haven't joined anyone execpt the minutemen yet.
Mar 9, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: So it's BOS, institute and...?
Mar 9, 2018 8:00 PM - T-hug: railroad or something maybe
Mar 9, 2018 8:00 PM - T-hug: like the rebels
Mar 9, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Ah yeah, I've met those.
Mar 9, 2018 8:01 PM - Depravo: So choose the one you want to be, save the game, play as the other two for the trophies then go back to your save and continue the game?
Mar 9, 2018 8:01 PM - T-hug: i saved just before the point where u choose then did all 3
Mar 9, 2018 8:01 PM - T-hug: youll know by the story quest text
Mar 9, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: Paladin danse keeps asking me to join. I once said 'yes' but Piper disliked that and I was trying to fook her at the time.
Mar 9, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: So I reloaded the last autosave.
Mar 9, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: I've done it with her now so I'll join whoever I like.
Mar 9, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy!!! finally got 2 more working 360 power cords and one of them actually fits the 360 I have and it's name is "Kevin" lol
Mar 9, 2018 8:05 PM - T-hug: by doin all 3 first then you can decide which you like to carry on and finish the game with
Mar 9, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a crazy date I was on time....
Mar 9, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: one time even.
Mar 9, 2018 8:06 PM - Depravo: How many trophies can you get before the choice?
Mar 9, 2018 8:06 PM - T-hug: im not sure can't remember
Mar 9, 2018 8:07 PM - T-hug: the last one i got though was homestead happiness or whatever where you need to make everyone super happy in your base
Mar 9, 2018 8:07 PM - T-hug: that took some cheese
Mar 9, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: I try to get them all before finishing the game so the 'game completed' trophy and the platinum go off together.
Mar 9, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: And I can uninstall the game and get on with playing something else. I'm usually getting bored by that point.
Mar 9, 2018 8:09 PM - T-hug: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CVJYjqXWoAA_M_A.jpg:large
Mar 9, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: While highlighting a cow. Nice.
Mar 9, 2018 8:10 PM - T-hug: lol
Mar 9, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: I do find myself looking up or adjusting the camera when I suspect a trophy is about to pop to get a better screenshot.
Mar 9, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: "That was the 50th headshot! Quick, gaze at the horizon!"
Mar 9, 2018 8:12 PM - Joe88: new switch for $223, should I get it?
Mar 9, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: How many exclusives do you really want to play?
Mar 9, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: Like really, really?
Mar 9, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: If it's less than 5 don't bother unless you're rich.
Mar 9, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: But if you're rich you probably wouldn't be getting excited about the low price.
Mar 9, 2018 8:17 PM - Joe88: I was waiting for a rom loader but decisions...
Mar 9, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: Oh, then in that case: No.
Mar 9, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: You'll download and install any old shit and won't really play any of it.
Mar 9, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: It'll be a miracle if any of the games hold your attention for more than an hour and even then it will be a hollow, satisfaction free experience.
Mar 9, 2018 8:22 PM - Joe88: used game prices are terrible, guess I'll wait
Mar 9, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: im making slow cooker stifado, its done in just over an hour, just put the onions in
Mar 9, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: pic: https://www.dropbox.com/s/247ifo01gjyr013/20180309_213034.jpg?dl=0
Mar 9, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks amazing!
Mar 9, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so sick, thinking about ordering a pizza and just eating the toppings... lol
Mar 9, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: I'm waiting for a pizza delivery.
Mar 9, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: Sorry Psio
Mar 9, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I slept like 12 hours last night, not all at once but the usual feeling like death headache I think a cold but a weird one... no runny nose thank god
Mar 9, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: bones ache that kind of thing lol
Mar 9, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it kinda looks the same way everything made in a slow cooker does
Mar 9, 2018 9:26 PM - Veho: Maybe that means everything made in a slow cooker looks amazing.
Mar 9, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does lol
Mar 9, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I love stew type things so there is that lol
Mar 9, 2018 10:26 PM - Darkyose: Why is it Smash 5 and not Smash six?
Mar 9, 2018 10:26 PM - Darkyose: I believe Smash Wii U is Smash 5.
Mar 9, 2018 10:27 PM - Darkyose: (There is a video about that)
Mar 9, 2018 10:44 PM - Flame: a video by one..
Mar 9, 2018 10:44 PM - Flame: 99.9% of people say Smash Wii U is 4
Mar 9, 2018 10:44 PM - Flame: 0.01 being you
Mar 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Flame: What's new pussycat whoa
Mar 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Flame: What's new pussycat whoa oh
Mar 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Flame: It's not unusual to be loved by anyone#
Mar 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Flame: It's not unusual to have fun with anyone
Mar 9, 2018 11:09 PM - Flame: She's a lady. Whoa, whoa, whoa. She's a lady.
Mar 9, 2018 11:30 PM - Ericthegreat: Wow
Mar 9, 2018 11:53 PM - Darkyose: How could Smash Switch be a port with the new Link.
Mar 9, 2018 11:59 PM - matpower: Upgraded models
Mar 10, 2018 2:03 AM - Ericthegreat: its not that hard to do.
Mar 10, 2018 2:03 AM - Ericthegreat: But if it was a remaster, I think they wouldve just announced it
Mar 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame love that song and your love is like a roller coaster.
Mar 10, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETDwLpvqELE
Mar 10, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sgws3productimages.azureedge.net/sgwproductimages/images/2/2-28-2018/538276028151551as.JPG  Am I hallucinating?
Mar 10, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think the date is right for that sticker.
Mar 10, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought they stopped making non HDMI 360's in 2006?
Mar 10, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qr9ny
Mar 10, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZLpKj
Mar 10, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vvY7J
Mar 10, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eTArA
Mar 10, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gwIDa
Mar 10, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gw8bG
Mar 10, 2018 3:27 AM - kenenthk: Calm down psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 11, 2018)

Mar 10, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 10, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/8AV5ZDB no no I would not like fries with that.., lol
Mar 10, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/VGHxv
Mar 10, 2018 4:59 AM - Helpful Corn: Sup box
Mar 10, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/MYlXb
Mar 10, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wAjfs58_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 10, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/R5tu8T8_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 10, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/65A8GfQ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 10, 2018 5:32 AM - Helpful Corn: That is a very, very, specific fetish
Mar 10, 2018 5:34 AM - Helpful Corn: In other news i just found out that there is a direct link to the shoutbox
Mar 10, 2018 5:34 AM - Helpful Corn: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/
Mar 10, 2018 5:34 AM - Helpful Corn: Pinned
Mar 10, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's the whole web site for me lol
Mar 10, 2018 5:35 AM - Helpful Corn: If you go to reddit and sort r/all by new
Mar 10, 2018 5:37 AM - Helpful Corn: And keep f5ing you will stumble upon some very specifically weird corners of the internet
Mar 10, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 10, 2018 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Psi wants friends he's just shy
Mar 10, 2018 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one understands my etish!!!! Lol
Mar 10, 2018 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fetish even!
Mar 10, 2018 7:43 AM - kenenthk: I made poop
Mar 10, 2018 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Who was the user here that was Canadian and always got offended easily
Mar 10, 2018 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh I remember the person just not the same.
Mar 10, 2018 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: name
Mar 10, 2018 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gw7ZSPC
Mar 10, 2018 8:06 AM - T-hug: Star Wars The Last Jedi 2017 BDRip x264-SPARKS
Mar 10, 2018 8:10 AM - kenenthk: The hugs no help making us remember 
Mar 10, 2018 8:11 AM - kenenthk: T hug
Mar 10, 2018 8:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005I5ML36/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B005I5ML36&linkCode=as2&tag=realreviews11-20&linkId=GNPFGA7BAMKGDLNR
Mar 10, 2018 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are gross mostly
Mar 10, 2018 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Love the turkey and cornbread stuffing one but like 5 out of 10 I wouldn't eat most of the meal
Mar 10, 2018 9:55 AM - Chary: Wow
Mar 10, 2018 9:59 AM - T-hug: Just add water xD
Mar 10, 2018 11:41 AM - Depravo: FO4 is starting to do my head in. It's like spinning plates.
Mar 10, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: deps what=
Mar 10, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: ?
Mar 10, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: is there like a website where you can go, and it will randomly select a game for you to play?
Mar 10, 2018 12:30 PM - migles: from the steam store catalogue
Mar 10, 2018 12:30 PM - migles: ho wait there is lol
Mar 10, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: found one that even lets me put my profile in it and will choose based in my list
Mar 10, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: but heh... will not try it because for a long time i don't have random bots adding me
Mar 10, 2018 2:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Saturday 
Mar 10, 2018 2:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh gosh what should I do
Mar 10, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Masturbation and meth?
Mar 10, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/man-meth-fights-cops-masturbating-police-article-1.1557876
Mar 10, 2018 2:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 10, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lo
Mar 10, 2018 2:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: One day I wish I could reach that level of high
Mar 10, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only imagine how high he was lol
Mar 10, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: i seen that picture being used so many times
Mar 10, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: of that masturbating man
Mar 10, 2018 3:08 PM - Veho: Remember that electric pressure cooker / instant pot thing I said I was going to order? It arrived, and I love it.
Mar 10, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it makes instant like hot pot?
Mar 10, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's an ancient Chinese secret!!! https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/03/09/2325242/scientists-unsure-where-chinese-space-station-will-crash-to-earth
Mar 10, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: didn't you shared that info 2 months ago psio?
Mar 10, 2018 3:16 PM - Veho: It cooks stuff very very fast.
Mar 10, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles the masturbation one? Lol more than that I just love that story
Mar 10, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho now if only my wife would cook stuff very fast
Mar 10, 2018 3:30 PM - Veho: Who needs a wife when you have a pressure cooker  
Mar 10, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed can you cook veggies in it?
Mar 10, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recently got like 4 bags of rutabaga tasty but tough bastards lol
Mar 10, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been eating them raw
Mar 10, 2018 3:36 PM - Veho: I only eat them raw.
Mar 10, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swedes?
Mar 10, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was just reading about them lol
Mar 10, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about turning them into a slaw salad some of them
Mar 10, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutabaga sometimes Wikipedia is more interesting than other times lol
Mar 10, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/03/09/us-army-macs-training/amp/
Mar 10, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: now thatis a really cool link psio thanks for sharinhg
Mar 10, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/afTAB
Mar 10, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: veho nice
Mar 10, 2018 4:33 PM - sarkwalvein: Similar threads? That's new.
Mar 10, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: its cool but with one problem...
Mar 10, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: i went to stuff you just bought trhead, and the similair threads are all EOF crap
Mar 10, 2018 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 10, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: PSIO
Mar 10, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: PR
Mar 10, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: PSICOTIC RAMBO
Mar 10, 2018 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Shut up migles
Mar 10, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: so mean... honestly....
Mar 10, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/EjRe6
Mar 10, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: flame are you on?
Mar 10, 2018 6:39 PM - hobbledehoy899: I unironically compile my own Linux kernels so that I can play the 16-bit Windows version of Chip's Challenge on a 64-bit operating system.
Mar 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/S0CF5
Mar 10, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: Just been clearing out a few drawers and cupboards and got a bit sad when I found my old Gamecube.
Mar 10, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: A bit sad because that was the last proper console Nintendo made.
Mar 10, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Don't you dare dis the DS, Dep.
Mar 10, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gL2jeAt.jpg
Mar 10, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Apparently today is marten day.
Mar 10, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: "Mar10 day" .
Mar 10, 2018 8:18 PM - T-hug: Wow at the milk
Mar 10, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: Milk?
Mar 10, 2018 8:20 PM - T-hug: That last link condensed milk
Mar 10, 2018 8:22 PM - Veho: I completely forgot what I posted.
Mar 10, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eorne
Mar 10, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: damn i want to touch that vagina too
Mar 10, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: but how does that work? you could touch but you couldn't try to put the finger inside?
Mar 10, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: or would she let "explore" ?
Mar 10, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am not sure but I am conflicted about how much I would do or enjoy it lol
Mar 10, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My luck "Oh sorry I must have started my period...." lol
Mar 10, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EOHvN
Mar 10, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: damn for some reason lately new games started to detect my controller as a playstation controller
Mar 10, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: i think windows fucked it up
Mar 10, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: this controller is suposed to pretend its a xbox one, and it always worked like that
Mar 10, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: but recently some games like that new final fantasy things its a playstation and gets the keys wrong
Mar 10, 2018 10:26 PM - Devin: Damn controllers pretending they're consoles.
Mar 10, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: i think this is related to windows
Mar 10, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: and the xinput bullshit
Mar 10, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: probably added support for the dual shock 4, and fucked this up
Mar 10, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles is it a Bluetooth controller?
Mar 10, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's like one of those 8bitdo ones you have to hold down the X button while you turn it on or something for X input mode.
Mar 10, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: no, it uses that logitech 2.4GHz dongle
Mar 10, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: this controller has a switch in the back for change between direct input or xinput
Mar 10, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh then the only thing I could sugest is going into control panel and see if there is a setting there.
Mar 10, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I wish I had some of those for my PC in the living room... lol
Mar 10, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: heh, the controller works fine in most games
Mar 10, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: its just like some of the recent games started to do this
Mar 10, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: i think its just fucked when the game has support for dual shock 4
Mar 10, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: yeah just tried fallout 4, it works fine in it, and sees it as an xbox controller
Mar 11, 2018 12:28 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Mar 11, 2018 12:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 11, 2018 12:47 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 11, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk!!!!
Mar 11, 2018 1:13 AM - kenenthk: I'm debating on sonic or Hardee's
Mar 11, 2018 1:34 AM - Helpful Corn: Either way you're just gonna feel hungry an hour later
Mar 11, 2018 1:40 AM - kenenthk: I just eat twice a day
Mar 11, 2018 2:22 AM - Helpful Corn: The food isn't any less nutritious than anything else, it just isn't satiating at all and leads to hunger which causes overeating
Mar 11, 2018 2:23 AM - Helpful Corn: Order double the sandwiches and don't eat the buns
Mar 11, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Lol this guy
Mar 11, 2018 2:39 AM - Joe88: sandwiches with no bread, what are you an animal?
Mar 11, 2018 2:51 AM - Helpful Corn: Im on a g alth kick and its like all i think about lol sorry
Mar 11, 2018 2:53 AM - Helpful Corn: However if you try a double cheese burger without the sauces and lettuce in place of the bun you might prefer it as you can actually taste all the flavors instead if dulling them down with tastless bread
Mar 11, 2018 2:53 AM - Helpful Corn: *health
Mar 11, 2018 2:55 AM - Helpful Corn: @Ken Hardee's actually has a button for it, just say you want your sandwiches  low carb and they will come wrapped in lettuce


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 12, 2018)

Mar 11, 2018 4:01 AM - Dionicio3: This will be on the next page of the archive thread thing
Mar 11, 2018 4:01 AM - Dionicio3: Yay
Mar 11, 2018 4:06 AM - Helpful Corn: Lol how long did you to post exactly 4:01
Mar 11, 2018 4:07 AM - Helpful Corn: 11:01 here btw
Mar 11, 2018 5:04 AM - kenenthk: Fucking ordered a toasted cheeseburger and I get a bacon egg and cheese didn't notice it on the screen 
Mar 11, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sucks 
Mar 11, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean bacon egg and cheese is good but if it's not what you wanted it sucks lol
Mar 11, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWVHW6DfTk4
Mar 11, 2018 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49983132 I think this one is either over heating (but still working) or has been soft modded? Either way looks like a good deal if someone wanted an OG Xbox lol
Mar 11, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49886863 Tom needs this one for his craptop collection  although I expect it will go over 200 easy before bidding is finished.
Mar 11, 2018 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/03/10/2050258/kansas-swat-perpetrator-is-now-also-wanted-in-florida
Mar 11, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/03/10/0446211/sgxspectre-attack-can-extract-data-from-intel-sgx-enclaves I wonder if these types of hacks would work on game consoles?
Mar 11, 2018 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean to extract keys for cfw stuff
Mar 11, 2018 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Netflix show recommendation "Nailed It" it's a cooking show and hilarious.
Mar 11, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: xbox for 20 dollahs
Mar 11, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: i ain't gay but 20 dollah is 20 dollah
Mar 11, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just finished replacing the thermal "glue" on my original Xbox omg... such a pain in the ass 
Mar 11, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ended having to use a lighter to gently heat the GPU heat sink in order to get it to let loose.
Mar 11, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU came off fine and cleaned up nice. GPU took much scrubbing and much acetone.
Mar 11, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: replaced with Chinese knock off Arctic Silver and temps are down like 20C at idle and 8-10C in game (not sure what that's about?)
Mar 11, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: before was like 58C just sitting, now is 38C, in game was like 60-61C (Thermal throttling? because things seem faster now.) but new high was like 55C after an hour of emulation and playing trained Xbox games 
Mar 11, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also before was sitting on a big metal plate, this time was sitting in a laundry basket of dirty cloths so real temps might be a bit lower.
Mar 11, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean probably the worst conditions I could imagine short of actually putting a blanket on top or something.
Mar 11, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UDGMk
Mar 11, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sKYkN
Mar 11, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should like replace the pipes or something.... lol
Mar 11, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g5lIb
Mar 11, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YxttP
Mar 11, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh looks like FedEx is gonna pay, they just need a email from Goodwill saying I didn't file a claim with them too. neat lol
Mar 11, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2018/03/10/footage-of-mysterious-object-above-ocean-stuns-military-personnel/amp/
Mar 11, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-europe-43362213
Mar 11, 2018 5:28 PM - migles: hey psio
Mar 11, 2018 5:28 PM - migles: i am playing a game that you are in it!!!
Mar 11, 2018 5:35 PM - Joe88: what game
Mar 11, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: life is strange, before the storm
Mar 11, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: he is totally david, the step father!
Mar 11, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: the stepdaugher is a trash
Mar 11, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: she gets him on is nerves every time
Mar 11, 2018 6:05 PM - T-hug: Lol Gekido is on switch eshop
Mar 11, 2018 6:05 PM - T-hug: Gekido Kintaros Revenge
Mar 11, 2018 6:05 PM - T-hug: Remember it from GBA ;x
Mar 11, 2018 6:16 PM - migles: is it good?
Mar 11, 2018 6:16 PM - migles: how kind of game is it?
Mar 11, 2018 6:22 PM - T-hug: Like streets of rage
Mar 11, 2018 6:22 PM - T-hug: Anime'd
Mar 11, 2018 6:31 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9OqyUuCY0s
Mar 11, 2018 6:33 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugJfjmxOR2I
Mar 11, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: Went to IKEA today. Spent $100. Didn't buy what we went there for. Oh well.
Mar 11, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you get so engrossed in shopping that you forgot?
Mar 11, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the problem with ikea in my experience, you go in planning to buy a couple of things and you walk out with a full shopping cart
Mar 11, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Mar 11, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: They didn't have what we went to get. But we didn't let that stop us  
Mar 11, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: One of the things I wanted to get were kitchen scissors, but apparantely they stopped manufacturing that model and it's no longer available.
Mar 11, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: Which sucks. They are so versatile.
Mar 11, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was never me doing the shopping though
Mar 11, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just had to tag along with my family
Mar 11, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is even worse
Mar 11, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't even get the fun of shopping
Mar 11, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's one in my city now but since i don't have a car the amount of shopping i can do there is pretty limited
Mar 11, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i will have to buy some things there eventually
Mar 11, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: their prices are good
Mar 11, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: Do they have delivery where you live?
Mar 11, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Mar 11, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think so
Mar 11, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm not made of money
Mar 11, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was made of money, I would want to be made out of gold so everyone would want me  lol
Mar 11, 2018 9:38 PM - Ericthegreat: >.>;
Mar 11, 2018 9:44 PM - pyromaniac123: if you were made of gold i'd want to scratch you and pour acid to make sure you were real
Mar 11, 2018 9:48 PM - Flame: in that case pyro i wish i was made of diamond....
Mar 11, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: Hey pyro, didn't I sell you Pokemon Red?
Mar 11, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: I found a Pokemon Red cart under my bed and I don't remember having two copies.
Mar 11, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 11, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50163138#shipping-tab I want to order this.... but I just know they would ship it all loose and every single game would be scratched to hell.
Mar 11, 2018 10:07 PM - Flame: ill buy that off you depravo if you are real
Mar 11, 2018 10:08 PM - Flame: DAMN psio
Mar 11, 2018 10:08 PM - Flame: maybe i should buy that
Mar 11, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 50 bucks to bid on it, (could go higher but I doubt it) and like 10 for shipping at least to me.
Mar 11, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like 60 bucks worth of fun to be had.
Mar 11, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Original Xbox GameCube PS2 360 Wii Wii-U and more if I had to guess at what I couldn't see
Mar 11, 2018 10:11 PM - Flame: is it real tho? looks too good to be true, is games which we cant see all shovelware ?
Mar 11, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame knowing it's good will.... all the good games are on top... everything under the good layer is sports games
Mar 11, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49886863 Tom needs to go pawn some stuff for this one 
Mar 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had money, I'd buy that 
Mar 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom it's the original Laptop the first portable ever. (literally)
Mar 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think IBM or Xerox or something would have been first but nope.
Mar 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50162805 Meanwhile I kinda want this... lol
Mar 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's the lifeless stare that does it for me lol
Mar 11, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh scratch that I was confused was something called the Osborne
Mar 11, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am sure the Comadore had more software lol
Mar 11, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to order a 100 pack of DL DVD disks
Mar 11, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Found out I have a couple of machines here I can flash 360 DVD drives with. Including Nforce 2 lol
Mar 11, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, you probably wouldn't even need 100 lol
Mar 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, the past few days my Shield TV has just been acting super wonky. Might have to do a factory reset or something
Mar 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly just keeps dropping wifi all the time, have to reboot the thing just to get it working
Mar 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's also having weird issues with autoplaying videos, too, with Kodi playlists used to work just fine but now it gets stuck as soon as a video finished. I thought it was just Kodi, but the Youtube app does the exact same thing so now I'm not 100% sure
Mar 11, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume it's connected to the wifi issue, though when it stops autoplay it's not actually dropping wifi
Mar 11, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm that is weird
Mar 11, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mine wired so never any issues there but that would piss me off bad
Mar 11, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use it constantly lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching YouTube videos right now
Mar 11, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: psio!
Mar 11, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: 5:28 PM - migles: i am playing a game that you are in it!!! 5:40 PM - migles: life is strange, before the storm 5:40 PM - migles: he is totally david, the step father! 5:42 PM - migles: the stepdaugher is a trash 5:42 PM - migles: she gets him on is nerves every time
Mar 11, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably end up routing an ethernet cable to my bedroom whenever I move my office downstairs to the basement
Mar 11, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol migles
Mar 11, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that won't be for years yet, till decide to have a kid and I have to turn my office into a baby room lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just hang the wifi router over the crib
Mar 11, 2018 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like those hangy things lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might have to leave the modem in here, since it's VDSL and I only have the one line
Mar 11, 2018 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although another local ISP in my area has announced they're going to support 500mbps-1gbps internet in Lansing
Mar 11, 2018 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm gonna have them come out and do a service check, see if I can get one of the two lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be nice lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then we can p2p server net thing lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're a decent company too, my parents has had them for years and AFAIK there's no bandwidth cap and they don't give a shit about torrents lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: psio play that game, you will understand its you!
Mar 11, 2018 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Knowing my luck though, I'll be _just_ out of range for their super fast shit lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did cable installs at one time some lady came and was yelling at me..... Turns out she couldn't get road runner cable ISP and dsl ended down the street but the lady I was installing for was like 200 feet away lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was like "all my neighbors have high speed internet and I am fucking stuck on dial up!!!" Lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:33 PM - Flame: tom have you installed that new Vita hack yet?
Mar 11, 2018 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished 
Mar 11, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Vita havk?
Mar 11, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hack even lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:34 PM - Flame: im uploading the update to my vita right now
Mar 11, 2018 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a 3.60 Vita, you can now update to 3.65 for hacks
Mar 11, 2018 11:34 PM - Flame: yeah if you are 3.60 must be __3.60__ you can update to newer firmware
Mar 11, 2018 11:34 PM - Flame: https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/update365
Mar 11, 2018 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only benefits are the ability to play 3.61 games, and native PSN support
Mar 11, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh so all those games.... Like that one game.... Lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished downloading Salt and Sanctuary 
Mar 11, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Salt and sanctuary? Lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically 2D Dark Souls lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I redid the thermal paste on my of Xbox today was like GPU Glu
Mar 11, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://store.steampowered.com/app/283640/Salt_and_Sanctuary/ <
Mar 11, 2018 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to wait for all those juicy Vita games on a certain Piracy subreddit for the Vita ;O;
Mar 11, 2018 11:40 PM - Flame: shit!!
Mar 11, 2018 11:40 PM - Flame: its updating
Mar 11, 2018 11:41 PM - Flame: feck
Mar 11, 2018 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get ready for the glorious 3.65 games Flame! All 2 of them!
Mar 11, 2018 11:45 PM - Flame: im on the other side
Mar 11, 2018 11:45 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:46 PM - Flame: TOM!!!!
Mar 11, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well surely your Vita will now be stable lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:46 PM - Flame: on mine it says system firmware 3.67
Mar 11, 2018 11:46 PM - Flame: WTF!
Mar 11, 2018 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Henkaku Version spoofing?
Mar 11, 2018 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:51 PM - Flame: damn this is madness i tell you now Adrenaline f'd
Mar 11, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you update Adrenaline to the latest?
Mar 11, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you need the update that supports 3.65
Mar 11, 2018 11:52 PM - Flame: yeah
Mar 11, 2018 11:53 PM - Flame: i need to download 6.61.pbp  again
Mar 11, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, yeah that happens when you updated
Mar 11, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, with this new update that is
Mar 11, 2018 11:55 PM - Flame: i suppose, it would considering we just updated our hacks
Mar 11, 2018 11:56 PM - Flame: now i need to find whats not working
Mar 11, 2018 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a whole 2 plugins myself lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Adrenaline and NoNpDRM
Mar 11, 2018 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, well Adrenaline isn't a plugin anymore actually so I guess just NoNpDRM lol
Mar 11, 2018 11:59 PM - Flame: i also have only NoNpDRM i think
Mar 11, 2018 11:59 PM - Flame: just the homebrews i need to check
Mar 12, 2018 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure you grab the latest NoNpDRM update, since that added 3.65 support as well
Mar 12, 2018 12:00 AM - Flame: i did lol
Mar 12, 2018 1:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7871654/
Mar 12, 2018 1:52 AM - kenenthk: I'm craving chicken but don't have enough anything to cook some in 
Mar 12, 2018 3:11 AM - Flame: people are fucking up they vita's for the sake of two games on 3.60 +
Mar 12, 2018 3:11 AM - Flame: and i was close to being one of those lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:16 AM - Helpful Corn: If  are craving chicken then your body need protein
Mar 12, 2018 3:16 AM - Helpful Corn: What do you have available
Mar 12, 2018 3:18 AM - Helpful Corn: *if you
Mar 12, 2018 3:19 AM - Helpful Corn: *needs
Mar 12, 2018 3:20 AM - Helpful Corn: Flame were yiu once "flame iguana"?
Mar 12, 2018 3:21 AM - Helpful Corn: *you
Mar 12, 2018 3:21 AM - Flame: ....... wut?
Mar 12, 2018 3:21 AM - Helpful Corn: Fuck im not sober
Mar 12, 2018 3:22 AM - Flame: yes you dont seem it
Mar 12, 2018 3:24 AM - Helpful Corn: Do you like do you prefer your milkmen dead or alive
Mar 12, 2018 3:37 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/h7sWPRf2e78


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 13, 2018)

Mar 12, 2018 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I prefer my men wanted dead or alive (no actually I hate Bon Jovi) lol
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho
Mar 12, 2018 5:19 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/29062920_10156074677019519_1730199344373563392_n.jpg?oh=dda4b05846155eb89d01412d03e4b78a&oe=5B42BEB1 Dinner
Mar 12, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a salad with tuna was pretty good.
Mar 12, 2018 7:15 AM - T-hug: RIP Ken Dodd
Mar 12, 2018 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken Dodd?
Mar 12, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sir Ken Dodd hmmm still not sure lol
Mar 12, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have watched him in something but just not sure
Mar 12, 2018 7:22 AM - T-hug: He was one of the oldest comedian in uk
Mar 12, 2018 7:22 AM - T-hug: 90 years old
Mar 12, 2018 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Dodd
Mar 12, 2018 7:22 AM - T-hug: I grew up watching him on tv
Mar 12, 2018 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like he did a ton of stuff and music too lol
Mar 12, 2018 7:23 AM - T-hug: Im sure he holds the record for most jokes told in certain time
Mar 12, 2018 7:52 AM - kenenthk: I might have him beat
Mar 12, 2018 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hold the record for worst jokes ever I'm pretty sure
Mar 12, 2018 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say when I make a joke all you would hear is crickets but even they are looking around waiting to hear the crickets.
Mar 12, 2018 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tvaddons.co/urlresolver-kodi-march2018/amp/
Mar 12, 2018 8:38 AM - Veho: https://giant.gfycat.com/FarawaySparseBluetonguelizard.webm
Mar 12, 2018 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Love it!
Mar 12, 2018 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/03/12/0630230/youtube-the-great-radicalizer
Mar 12, 2018 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: didn't henkaku already have psn?
Mar 12, 2018 10:20 AM - migles: got a call from the hospital at 4 am...
Mar 12, 2018 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need your blood?
Mar 12, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: nah
Mar 12, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: i was sleeping like a rock, when i picked the phone to see the number the phone stopped
Mar 12, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: and they didn't called again
Mar 12, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: this morning i called them, and the woman shrugged me and have no fucking idea
Mar 12, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: i am suspecting it's a neighboor or something that went to the ER, i already talked with all my family and everyone is ok lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: -----------------------------------------
Mar 12, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: maybe it was just a wrong number call.. but now i can't stop thinking maybe we are missing someone lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:37 AM - sarkwalvein: that's kind of an eerie and worrying thing.
Mar 12, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: i feel stupid to call back lol, i was expecting they keep an history or record of who they call or something like that
Mar 12, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: i mean it's 2018, all my internet data is logged and collected, but the hospital has no way to know why they called us
Mar 12, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: they have a "phone" department and hired people just to manage the calls lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was ET trying to bone home?
Mar 12, 2018 11:23 AM - migles: lel
Mar 12, 2018 12:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XUIaXAB.gifv
Mar 12, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7X8be
Mar 12, 2018 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TIuYara.jpg
Mar 12, 2018 12:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: sesame seeds are sin
Mar 12, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like ET bagels lol
Mar 12, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Everything)
Mar 12, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now Veho... what they need to make on that bagel, is a pizza burger...
Mar 12, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it would need some sort of surgeon generals warning on it though lol
Mar 12, 2018 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQmSnLfB8Io
Mar 12, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: thoose are kinder eggs
Mar 12, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 12, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh
Mar 12, 2018 2:39 PM - Veho: My daughter loves Kinder eggs, and she gets one every day (I eat the chocolate).
Mar 12, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never noticed that "similar threads" thing at the bottom
Mar 12, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: that must be new in the xenforo update
Mar 12, 2018 2:40 PM - Veho: It's new.
Mar 12, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: though it's a thing that some forum softwares have had for like... 10+ years 
Mar 12, 2018 2:41 PM - Veho: It's just resource intensive, so it wasn't enabled here.
Mar 12, 2018 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh i see
Mar 12, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it less resource intensive now?
Mar 12, 2018 2:46 PM - DinohScene: hopefully it stops noobs from making similar threads, tho I highly doubt it
Mar 12, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: dinoh!!
Mar 12, 2018 2:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/C4FNOMA.mp4
Mar 12, 2018 3:09 PM - DinohScene: yo
Mar 12, 2018 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt noobs will even bother scrolling all the way to the bottom
Mar 12, 2018 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: but maybe it can save me from using the search function to look up things for other people because they can't be bothered
Mar 12, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It also shows up when you're creating a thread, once you make a thread title it'll show all the related threads just below the title box. ie http://prntscr.com/iq5tg5 <
Mar 12, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which might help a bit with noobs
Mar 12, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though, as you said, they'll probably still ignore it 
Mar 12, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can't put something in it, I just ignore it  lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:26 PM - T-hug: https://m.imgur.com/ekMrg3g?r
Mar 12, 2018 3:32 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earring_Magic_Ken
Mar 12, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: lol i just found out my dstwo (the not plus) works with my 64 sdxc card
Mar 12, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: my rom collection fitted my 8gb card, i purchased a 32GB for it in black friday lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: and now i found out it does 64gb as well
Mar 12, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: now to get a 512MB one and fill it with the no intro nds pack
Mar 12, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: *512GB
Mar 12, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as you can format the SDXC card to FAT32 it should work
Mar 12, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: yeah i assumed it wouldn't work the same way devices with non hc support don't work :C
Mar 12, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles lol just use like 32GB is plenty for DS games I have a 128GB MicroSD card half full has 8bit 16bit DS Advance and PS1 games and arcade ROM set
Mar 12, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trick is to use compressed ROM files where possible trim and PBP 
Mar 12, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A little over 100 PS1 games lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: hey psio does your grandson talks to his friends about the stuff you make for him? and don't the friends ask you to do for them as well?
Mar 12, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: last time i let my little cousin play with my ds, he didn't stopped bothering me for weeks, i end up telling him i sold the nds lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No they just look at me and know I will destroy them and swallow their souls lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tell them. How much it will cost they usually stop right away lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: i was like "happy" when i let him play in my ds you know, he didn't played a portable before lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: and he was addicted but the kid would just ask me for the console and then ignore me
Mar 12, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had an lcd donkey Kong as my first portable.... Was the first thing I hacked lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: i got tired that he wouldn't evne pretent to small talk or something, he would just "hey let me play in the ds"
Mar 12, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: then i told him, "sorry i was needed in money and i sold it"
Mar 12, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I took apart a DC power adapter that was 6 volts and wired it to the battery terminals lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: after that the kid doesn't even say hi to me anymore or anything, he is not angry with me or anything, it's just, i felt bad because he was just interessed in the console
Mar 12, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never had to wait on someone to buy batteries again
Mar 12, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: woa
Mar 12, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was using you Migles lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: exactly
Mar 12, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that when I was like 6 Migles lol
Mar 12, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe 7?
Mar 12, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: i felt like he was not giving a shit about me being a cool cousin or trying to be is friend..
Mar 12, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: just wanted the console, so i just said an excuse and that's the last time we talked lol
Mar 12, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: it was really annoying...
Mar 12, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 12, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kids can be devious
Mar 12, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: at least they are usually honest and easy to figure out lol
Mar 12, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just sell one of his kidneys for revenge 
Mar 12, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: adults it takes years until you know you were just used :C
Mar 12, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just need practice lol
Mar 12, 2018 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XUIaXAB.gifv
Mar 12, 2018 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks, that's gonna be in my nightmares now
Mar 12, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: just found something interesting, if you have a real lot of GB\GBA carts, a ferrero rocher case might create a nice case for them
Mar 12, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: ups
Mar 12, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: *GB\GBC
Mar 12, 2018 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: aren't those too small
Mar 12, 2018 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: also flimsy and don't close very well
Mar 12, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: they ar ethe right size
Mar 12, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: but yeah, not really secure :C
Mar 12, 2018 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure there are proper cases for only a few bucks
Mar 12, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: i might rechearch in this 3d printing business and see if i can get a case printed for my cards...
Mar 12, 2018 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you sure can
Mar 12, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: for GBC\GB ? ones that hold several carts?
Mar 12, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: or even gba
Mar 12, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: for the ds games i have a hori case which is really wonderfull, have a hard time removing and inserting the carts but heh it is great
Mar 12, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: but i can't find something really cool for the game boy... other than the single cart shells
Mar 12, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: if you find something really cool, tell me
Mar 12, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2765386
Mar 12, 2018 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: pic doesn't seem to work
Mar 12, 2018 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm sure it's suitable
Mar 12, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: is this 3d printed stuff?
Mar 12, 2018 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Mar 12, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: if i find someone or a place with a 3d print i can request to make it?
Mar 12, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: send the file off to shapeways
Mar 12, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: thanks
Mar 12, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: or similar
Mar 12, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: description says the lid doesnt snap into place so that might be something you have to add yourself if you want that cause thats the only gb game case that was on there
Mar 12, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: in media markt they seem to print phone cases i might try there
Mar 12, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: what stuff do you need to create the blueprint to make your 3d object?
Mar 12, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: does paint 3d works ? XD
Mar 12, 2018 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: doubtful
Mar 12, 2018 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think some tools are better for some printers
Mar 12, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: thanks for the site btw
Mar 12, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're welcome
Mar 12, 2018 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i might have just got some cases for the individual carts and used an empty cookie tin or something
Mar 12, 2018 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe lined it with foam so the cartridges don't move around
Mar 12, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: kinda wanred a book alike case
Mar 12, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: that holded like 4 games or so, some people found out that the NES cases are good for that
Mar 12, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: nes cartridge cases
Mar 12, 2018 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: why not use an actual book
Mar 12, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: lol never tought about it...
Mar 12, 2018 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: glue all the pages together and cut out openings for the games
Mar 12, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: but i would rather something in plastic
Mar 12, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: use a terrible book that no one would want to read anyway
Mar 12, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: lel thats a neat idea actually
Mar 12, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think a hardcover book is more sturdy than plastic
Mar 12, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: or you could do some symbolism... get a nice big fat bible to store your games in
Mar 12, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: you know the hori case right? for the 3ds games
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: not really
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have some cheap chinese one for my 3ds games
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: holds a lot
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: the first one the thing that holds the "pages" broke so i bought another
Mar 12, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not very sturdy
Mar 12, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: its really similair to this one: https://www.diytrade.com/china/pd/9794596/Nintendo_3DS_hori_blue_game_card_case.html
Mar 12, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats almost what i have
Mar 12, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: but mine isnt hori
Mar 12, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know what you can do though
Mar 12, 2018 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know those plastic pages with holes to hold trading cards?
Mar 12, 2018 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: they happen to fit game boy games pretty well
Mar 12, 2018 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't remember where i read that
Mar 12, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: really?
Mar 12, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i think i saw some pics where someone did that
Mar 12, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: it's 2018, if you plug a mouse and a keyboard in a ps4, you won't be able to play most shooters with that?
Mar 12, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think console games are designed to accept anything other than the controllers that are made for that console
Mar 12, 2018 5:11 PM - migles: or a xbox
Mar 12, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: keeps things simple for the devs
Mar 12, 2018 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are adapters that will let you use a keyboard and mouse to emulate a controller though
Mar 12, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: it sucks not usinig a keyboard and a mouse to fuck over your friends in duty call game
Mar 12, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: that use controllers
Mar 12, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: well
Mar 12, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i imagine that's exactly why they don't let you do it
Mar 12, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be an unfair advantage
Mar 12, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think console games are designed to accept anything other than the controllers that are made for that console > Fortnite supports KB/M on Xbone and PS4
Mar 12, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Natively, without any adapter
Mar 12, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Microsoft is actually supposed to add general KB/M support to the console at some point in the future
Mar 12, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or they might have already, I'm not sure since I don't have my Xbone anymore
Mar 12, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS4 can use KB/M for menus and browser, and I think games could use it as well so long as the developers add support for it
Mar 12, 2018 5:33 PM - Joe88: you can actually play with a mouse and keyboard on ps2
Mar 12, 2018 5:33 PM - Joe88: it works with the half-life port
Mar 12, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think a couple PS3 games supported it as well
Mar 12, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanna say Unreal Tournament 3 was one of them
Mar 12, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: for the ps2 few games supported keyboard
Mar 12, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: i recall some games would just let me use the keyboard to type shit like the profile name, but nothing else lol
Mar 12, 2018 5:38 PM - kenenthk: Starting new job today
Mar 12, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: can you share your job?
Mar 12, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: ho wait no, i will be baned for requesting warez, job warez
Mar 12, 2018 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Stop being stupid mifles
Mar 12, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: @migles i think that part might be built into the OS
Mar 12, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause they're using the built in keyboard
Mar 12, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was the same on the wii and wii u
Mar 12, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least on wii u
Mar 12, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PlCeCMZ.png
Mar 12, 2018 6:36 PM - Joe88: https://www.pcgamer.com/demand-from-datacenters-could-push-ram-prices-even-higher-in-2018/
Mar 12, 2018 6:58 PM - p1ngpong: Im loling like a madman at all these switch owners
Mar 12, 2018 6:58 PM - p1ngpong: playing their bad console ports at three times the price
Mar 12, 2018 6:58 PM - p1ngpong: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA
Mar 12, 2018 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Crash bandit $60?
Mar 12, 2018 7:06 PM - p1ngpong: the only thing that crashes is the switch when it overheats while trying to run a ps1 port in 2018
Mar 12, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: the switch can do ps1????
Mar 12, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: cheese, i would think it could only emulate 8 bit games, and bad´~
Mar 12, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson just came home from School with some sort of "Sell all the things!!!" and if he gets 50 orders he gets a Nintendo Switch! So Nintendo or some company is using the popularity.. Not sure which one is going on maybe both. lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure the total cost of 50 orders is like 2-3x the actual cost of a Switch lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: you can press windows key+ . or ,  depending in your language to open emoticons window in windows 10 
Mar 12, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: test
Mar 12, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: aw shoutbox doesn't like emojis thing
Mar 12, 2018 8:16 PM - Joe88: what is he selling candy boxes, magazine subscriptions?
Mar 12, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I didn't even see what it was I think it's like a link to some shopping web page... lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked at the "prizes" and was like meh... lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom used to do those Campbell soup label things, and I would always "win" because she had 3 different nursing homes save all the soup labels for me all year long so I would show up with like bags of those things rolled up...
Mar 12, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was kind of embarrassing if you ask me  lol hated being up on a stage getting like awards 
Mar 12, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was some sort of advertising for soup and school funding BS lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the last year she actually went to the event thingy after she asked "You didn't like being up there?" I was like "No... but I like giving the labels, can I just give them to some other kid?" lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WlnIcBM cell phone dropping lol (I have actually seen this happen one time, was equally hilarious)
Mar 12, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: this reminds me when my mom worked at a bar lol, and there were thoose pokemon coins bundled with the chips
Mar 12, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: the costumers would eat chips and give me the pokemon coins, i was the kid with the biggest pokemon coin collection
Mar 12, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See now that is something I would have enjoyed.
Mar 12, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially since I really don't like chips... lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: you know thoose plastic coins pokemon things? there where looney tunes as well years before
Mar 12, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: they where inside lays or cheetos
Mar 12, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: my mom wouldn't let me eat chips :C
Mar 12, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: but damn, i had a huge collection, she would try to sell the chip bags to the costumers so i would get the coins, most customers didn't care about them
Mar 12, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: damn i loved thoose pokemon coin things
Mar 12, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: what was they called? i don't know the american name
Mar 12, 2018 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did they look like this? https://i.imgur.com/qMukfSn.jpg
Mar 12, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If so, they were called pogs in the US
Mar 12, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: yeah similair!
Mar 12, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: pogs!
Mar 12, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My older bro used to have a bunch of them, when he was into Pokemon and such
Mar 12, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: yeah it where thoose plastic coin things, but the ones i seen where different style from what i remember
Mar 12, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: yeah
Mar 12, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: thoose where the shit when i was a kid
Mar 12, 2018 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They could've also been coins from the TCG, too https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Coin_(TCG) <
Mar 12, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pogsimons
Mar 12, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: damn they where theese ones: https://i2.wp.com/www.the-arcade.ie/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Pokemon-Pogs.jpg?w=400
Mar 12, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: fuck...
Mar 12, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: such nostalgia
Mar 12, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: i was wrong tom, that one you showed me, it was exactly like that
Mar 12, 2018 8:57 PM - migles: i remember the dragon and the poison backgrounds lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Vintage-Pokemon-Go-Semi-Complete-Set-of-50-1st-Series-Tazos-Taso-Pogs-/192374142279 > There you go migles, 50 Pokemon pogs for $25 lol
Mar 12, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or just find them in bulk lol
Mar 12, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50169418
Mar 12, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: they where called tazos there as well?
Mar 12, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: tazos?
Mar 12, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've only ever heard them called Pogs myself
Mar 12, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: yeah
Mar 12, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: in here they where called tazos, it says tazos in the pokeball part
Mar 12, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: lel i remember getting confused with the front part where it says "wins too" and then showed the tipes that pokemon would beat...
Mar 12, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: damn for much seing them is bringing me a smile and nostalgia, not going to buy them lol
Mar 12, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49914292 Tom you might want this one?
Mar 12, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ehh nevermind
Mar 12, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cheaper to get it from Aliexpress lol
Mar 12, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: psio get me a pokemon crystal off goodwill :C
Mar 12, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: wow, there were mobile processors sold like that?
Mar 12, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49914330 completely mislabeled E8400 Wolfdale cpu lol
Mar 12, 2018 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure. A lot of laptops in the 2000s era used PGA for CPUs instead of BGA, which was always soldered on
Mar 12, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah they tried to do full sockets for CPU's in laptops for a few years the Core2Duo and some Pentium M's and on the AMD side of things Semprons and Athlons. Other than that they just solder them to the mobo lol
Mar 12, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: i mean the box outside tom, i tought mobile processors wouldn't be found in retail or had a retail alike box
Mar 12, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure
Mar 12, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Psi actually even some of the more "modern" i series use PGA
Mar 12, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: i did only seen until today mobile processors scavenged of laptops
Mar 12, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably I just don't keep up with laptop tech Tom  lol
Mar 12, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cheapest place to get those so far that I have found is Alliexpress migles.
Mar 12, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aliexpress or how ever it's spelled... having a senior day lol (thought I was done with this cold yesterday but I must have did too much work and am sick again)
Mar 12, 2018 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanna say the last series I'm aware of that did it was the 3xxx Core i5 series
Mar 12, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: getting what psio? mobile processors?
Mar 12, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.cpu-world.com/Sockets/Socket_G3.html < Oh no, looks like 4000 series as well
Mar 12, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: hello you wanker gays
Mar 12, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: flame!
Mar 12, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: i wanted to talk with you!
Mar 12, 2018 9:15 PM - Flame: talk my child
Mar 12, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: how is your moded agb compared to the ags 101?
Mar 12, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: the screen is still as good?
Mar 12, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: i never had a ags 101 so i wouldnt know
Mar 12, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: but it is good
Mar 12, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: hooo
Mar 12, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: :C
Mar 12, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: looks good tho
Mar 12, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: i kinda wanted an agb, but you know, backlight good screen would be a requirement
Mar 12, 2018 9:19 PM - Flame: if you got the money get one its pretty good to be fair
Mar 12, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: i was thinking you had an ags 101 :C
Mar 12, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: because this gba screen is really good..
Mar 12, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: no... i wish tho
Mar 12, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 inch Android Tablet with IPS screen looks much nicer than a AGS 101  lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49935769 anyone wanna blaze some rails with me? (sounds like smoking cocaine lol)
Mar 12, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: psio and play with a blurred picture ratio ? >:C
Mar 12, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: or borders?
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: and not use real cartridges :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: you know how i love real hardware :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: stop doing that :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - Flame: psio now spends 99% of his time on that god damn website
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - Flame: stop!
Mar 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: he spends his days in that website, and still won't get me a genuine pokemon crystal :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't help it... I love it... gives it to us!!! My precious!!!
Mar 12, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: fuck you psio, there is no goodwill here :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: i would also want to spend the days looking at goodwill stuff :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles no second hand used stuff stores?
Mar 12, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49938185 you would like this one migles. lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: no :C the ones i know are 100KM away with road tolls
Mar 12, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: and they don't sell cool stuff like that
Mar 12, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: damn 15 bucks,. cheap as fuck :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: i got that NDS for 60 bucks back in 2013...
Mar 12, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49924023 migles lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: fuck, looks damn mint....
Mar 12, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: are the pictures real?
Mar 12, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes they are of the exact item lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: get it for me :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I send you the ROM instead, what was it Pokemon Ass edition? lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: i have all the roms already lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: i had a cart just like that one as a kid, i miss that blue color :C
Mar 12, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: it was so pretty
Mar 12, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: but seriously, i am damn surprised the cart is so good conmdition
Mar 12, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: the sticker is not ripped off
Mar 12, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: i seen so many pokemon blue and reds with the sticker damaged, but crystals are just scratches
Mar 12, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just found out they made IDE Bluray drives....
Mar 12, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: LOL
Mar 12, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: where is my PCI bus RGB controller card addon? not PCIE
Mar 12, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: hey psio,. did you know, IDE SSD is also a thing?
Mar 12, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: i think dinoh has one
Mar 12, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PLEXTOR-PX-B900A-IDE-BLU-RAY-WRITER-DVD-R-RW-CDR-CDRW/323074141854?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49917%26meid%3D9f35c70ccf2a4aeb86214d777ef0f48d%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D323135670223%26itm%3D323074141854&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 I wanna buy it and burn a BD disk with like my Xbox hard drive info on it and install it like
Mar 12, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hard drive...
Mar 12, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could have like 26 BD disks, one for each letter of the alphabet and all the Xbox games? lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: psio check this https://www.amazon.com/128GB-KingSpec-2-5-inch-SM2236-Controller/dp/B0091T4ZWU
Mar 12, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they make those as upgrades for older laptops
Mar 12, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eats up less battery and lots faster
Mar 12, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: how much speed is IDE
Mar 12, 2018 10:27 PM - migles: it's funny how everything pratically moved out of paralel communication and serial end up being the faster and better one...
Mar 12, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IDE depends on the version but I think topped out at like 133MB's a second?
Mar 12, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know there was 33 then 60 then like 100 then I think 133?
Mar 12, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been so long since I looked at the specs for IDE lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:28 PM - migles: not bad.. sata only does like 300 IIRC ?
Mar 12, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: or was it 600 MB ?
Mar 12, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_ATA
Mar 12, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SATA has all kinds of speeds SATA III is like 600MB's I think?
Mar 12, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: yes, i got confused because how this stuff is usually measured in bits lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: even my sata old hdd doesn't do much more than 150 MB
Mar 12, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:ATA_cables.jpg I just opened up the 80 pin version of this like last week and used it in my OG Xbox 
Mar 12, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah migles my current SSD on SATA tops out around 550MB's
Mar 12, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but that's pretty fast for what I do lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: there like 2 or 3 versions of thoose pata cables right?
Mar 12, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: only 2 that I know of
Mar 12, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40 wires and 80 wires.
Mar 12, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: for 2'5 and 3'5 drives?
Mar 12, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 40 is old and outdated the 80 wire ones added a lot more ground wires for faster speeds.
Mar 12, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh I never messed with 2.5 inch drives before SATA to be honest lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: other than IDE on laptops and those don't have cables? (I am not a laptop expert like Tom) lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: the 2'5 ones where a bit smaller, and carried power for the drive IIRC
Mar 12, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: yeah i am talking about thoose, tehre were cables for it as well
Mar 12, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first hard drive was like 5.25 inches lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: also, scsi had several connectors IIRC
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think was like 5MB's....
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: woa, didn't knew they made 5 inch drives
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only things I know about SCCI is it's expensive (or was) and complicated lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: also fast.
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: yeah
Mar 12, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: you needed a controller card for it IIRC
Mar 12, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah before the 3.5 inch drives came out they where all 5.25 I think lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kitguru.net/components/hard-drives/anton-shilov/seagate-5-25-inch-hard-disk-drives-could-return-to-datacentres/
Mar 12, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They might be coming back lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Physically large hard drives with large platters can naturally increase the amount of data stored per cubic meter of a datacentre. However, such drives will also consume considerably higher amount of energy than 3.5” HDDs. They will also vibrate more and will produce more noise and heat. However, since 5″ platters can store at least two times more data than 3.5″ platters, we are talking about 3TB
Mar 12, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They go on to say they could hold like 15TB's on one drive
Mar 12, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that would be nice lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:38 PM - migles: but then end up loosing more 3TB of data in bad drives
Mar 12, 2018 10:38 PM - migles: and cost of replacing them
Mar 12, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15TB's of data lost would blow lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: takes me like 3 days to download 1TB  lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try not to do massive downloads like that, don't want my ISP to be like "Hey we are glad your enjoying your high speed internet but hmmm could you leave some internet for the rest of us?" lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: i end up deleting and downloading steam games all week lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: if my isp sends me a letter that i am torrenting too much, i just need to show them my steam library  ;O;
Mar 12, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: currently i am downloading doom from that fit girl
Mar 12, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_Bigfoot I had the 6.4GB version.
Mar 12, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: back when it actually was 6.4GB's.... lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: damn thoose hdds where really huge
Mar 12, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: it reminds me of thoose datacenter modules where you swap
Mar 12, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: hey psio, make a computer inside of thoose, mini itx build, maybe it would had enough room?
Mar 12, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked it, back then 6.4GB's was so huge, It was like the 10TB drives of today lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles maybe a Raspberry pi in one would be cool.
Mar 12, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: btw the head seek times in thoose were really awfull no?
Mar 12, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh yeah terrible lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but back then it was less of an issue because if your game or what ever had more than 10 files it was pretty big lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: and maybe its the biggest drawback of using them in datacenters today?
Mar 12, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think for large sizes like that it would be more for video storage or large file access again less seek time sensitive
Mar 12, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For smaller more often accessed stuff you want SSD's anyway
Mar 12, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: can't they like, put heads in the oposite sides? to read and write data in 2 different places lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A well run data center will have layers of storage where different files are stored where they need to be.
Mar 12, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I thought they should have like a single arm going from the outside all the way to the inside of the platter and like virtual heads. sort of one giant head able to read the entire platter in one rotation but I don't think there is an interface that could handle that data.
Mar 12, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: ho lele
Mar 12, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: or like a comb or heads?
Mar 12, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: *comb of heads
Mar 12, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: like a brush lel
Mar 12, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: exactly
Mar 12, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: i bet they already tought and tried to do that and failed lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably have looked into it but would almost have to have like Intel fab the heads and probably trying to do GMR stuff on a chip is impossible?
Mar 12, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or it worked too well and they said "Hey we need to sit on this tech for a bit because if we release these drives now... there wont be need for better drives for 20 years..."
Mar 12, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With out the need to physically align heads to the platter since the head wouldn't move around... you could create much tighter rings of data and fit more. The speed of being able to access any track at will would put SSD's to shame except in access times (although still would be great)
Mar 12, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or it worked too well and they said "Hey we need to sit on this tech for a bit because if we release these drives now... there wont be need for better drives for 20 years..."
Mar 12, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: lel!
Mar 12, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: you still needed the head to "wiggle" a little
Mar 12, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: why? lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: i mean, if you where going with a comb thing
Mar 12, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make it a solid line from one side to the other.
Mar 12, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: no arm to speak of, less parts less vibration (lets you pack more data on more reliably)
Mar 12, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: and then how do you get the data from that specific lane lel, it needs to be a 2D thing
Mar 12, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: wait, i get it, 3D hdds!
Mar 12, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: spinning disk makes it 3D 
Mar 12, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: you got a very tiny x ray being beamed from 3 sides into a cube
Mar 12, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: data would be read by the other 3 sides
Mar 12, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 12, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: i got one question!
Mar 12, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: why is fiber optic much faster than copper?
Mar 12, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the largest hard drives out now have lasers in them migles, something about heat assisted magnetic memory erase/record hammer or something lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well it's easier with light to do digital multiplexing and sorting
Mar 12, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: why there isn't hdmi cables using optic fiber? :C
Mar 12, 2018 11:02 PM - migles: you could tell porn is going trouigh the cable if the light in the cable was all flesh coloured ;O;
Mar 12, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: you know this pic that veho shared the other day? https://i.imgur.com/B2yVxyC.jpg
Mar 12, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: made into a dump today
Mar 12, 2018 11:19 PM - migles: and i just saved into my pictures album because i will need it later :C
Mar 12, 2018 11:34 PM - migles: psio u love warhammer: https://i.imgur.com/huKR5Vv.jpg
Mar 12, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HdpoXDi.jpg
Mar 12, 2018 11:40 PM - migles: good night
Mar 12, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/930761/Yellowstone-volcano-eruption-fears-earthquake-tremors-caldera/amp
Mar 12, 2018 11:51 PM - Flame: psio what did you buy from good will today?
Mar 12, 2018 11:51 PM - Flame: did you buy that box of games?
Mar 12, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I so far have resisted the urge to buy anything today lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I almost talked my wife into that one... Lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:52 PM - Flame: you are strong psio
Mar 12, 2018 11:52 PM - Flame: lets say it together psio
Mar 12, 2018 11:52 PM - Flame: we are strong !!!!!
Mar 12, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a steam sale but with physical items lol
Mar 12, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson comes in last night and says "are you buying that?" My wife told him I needed a warehouse lol
Mar 13, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qItOblzZu2Q
Mar 13, 2018 1:43 AM - Darkyose: I wish I could cancel shoutbox on mobile.
Mar 13, 2018 1:53 AM - Noctosphere: anyone know if there will be a twitch stream tonight?
Mar 13, 2018 1:54 AM - kenenthk: Did nothing but paperwork for the past 6 hours
Mar 13, 2018 2:02 AM - Noctosphere: well psichotic
Mar 13, 2018 2:02 AM - DinohScene: Feed Dino to the sharks or Blessthedino?
Mar 13, 2018 2:02 AM - Noctosphere: ill always let people go in the elevator before me
Mar 13, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What is Dinoh's choice? lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:05 AM - DinohScene: bring hell and high water?
Mar 13, 2018 2:05 AM - DinohScene: what are we talking about
Mar 13, 2018 2:18 AM - Helpful Corn: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/review/B000AOEVGU/R3BBP3F23U6XWC/ref=cm_cr_dp_mb_rvw_7?ie=UTF8&cursor=7
Mar 13, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am not sure Dinoh something about sharks and blessed lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:21 AM - Helpful Corn: Is dinoh staff yet
Mar 13, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh is beyond staff  lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Dinoh I have this question you might or might not know lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I use an original Xbox to power a 360 DVD drive for the purpoise of flashing it? lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I redid the thermal paste on the OG box (works wonders for temps) and remembered reading they used the same connector.
Mar 13, 2018 2:24 AM - Helpful Corn: How big is Dinih's staff?
Mar 13, 2018 2:24 AM - DinohScene: oh, it's a scene thing
Mar 13, 2018 2:24 AM - DinohScene: and yeh, you could use an old XBox to power a DVD drive, but you could also use your 360 itself
Mar 13, 2018 2:25 AM - Helpful Corn: You know what i meant
Mar 13, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh I had heard that using the 360 could get it banned lol (although I don't really care about that but kevin isn't banned and I am not complete dick lol)
Mar 13, 2018 2:27 AM - Helpful Corn: Ffs stop pming me dick pics Dinoh
Mar 13, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it just the box that gets the ban or the account?
Mar 13, 2018 2:28 AM - DinohScene: 360 triggers a No_DVD flag but MS doesn't do shit against it
Mar 13, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure who Kevin is but his Xbox 360 now lives at my house and I plan on doing things to it lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:29 AM - DinohScene: as it is possible for DVD drives to accidentally disconnect during rough transport
Mar 13, 2018 2:30 AM - DinohScene: I haven't seen a single ban due to it tho
Mar 13, 2018 2:33 AM - Helpful Corn: Why  GBAtwmp have a thumbs up but not a thumbs down option
Mar 13, 2018 2:34 AM - Flame: Helpful Corn you would be in the millions in minus likes
Mar 13, 2018 2:34 AM - Helpful Corn: I swear its the chrome keyboard and not me
Mar 13, 2018 2:35 AM - DinohScene: unhelpful corn
Mar 13, 2018 2:35 AM - Helpful Corn: Lol reddit had to do away with negative counts bc people were competing
Mar 13, 2018 2:38 AM - Helpful Corn: Dinoh is awefully pale and I would normally recomend that he supplement vitamin D
Mar 13, 2018 2:38 AM - Helpful Corn: But he gets plenty of that
Mar 13, 2018 2:38 AM - DinohScene: I already get plenty of vitamin dick
Mar 13, 2018 2:39 AM - Helpful Corn: We know
Mar 13, 2018 2:41 AM - Helpful Corn: What are you going to do when you're youth fades?
Mar 13, 2018 2:41 AM - Helpful Corn: *and vitality
Mar 13, 2018 2:41 AM - DinohScene: I am youth?
Mar 13, 2018 2:42 AM - Helpful Corn: You are sub 30's
Mar 13, 2018 2:42 AM - DinohScene: I am youth incarnate!
Mar 13, 2018 2:43 AM - DinohScene: THANK YOU HELPFUL CORN!
Mar 13, 2018 2:43 AM - DinohScene: YOU'RE HELPFUL FOR ONCE
Mar 13, 2018 2:43 AM - DinohScene: I'll make me own Post-hardcore band, called I am youth incarnate
Mar 13, 2018 2:44 AM - Helpful Corn: I'm not meant to be
Mar 13, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These two utes....
Mar 13, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6qGwmXZtsE
Mar 13, 2018 2:45 AM - Helpful Corn: @Costello change my name  Hurtful Corn
Mar 13, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you for the info Dinoh as always helpful  will save me some time. I ordered a dremel and a 360 tool kit and some other stuff.
Mar 13, 2018 2:45 AM - DinohScene: if I had that ability, I'd rename you to Unhelpful corn ages ago
Mar 13, 2018 2:45 AM - Helpful Corn: Speaking of bands and post hardcore
Mar 13, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since the case is mangled on two systems I plan on going all frankenstien on them lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:46 AM - DinohScene: no prob~
Mar 13, 2018 2:46 AM - DinohScene: I'd say cut a hole just in front of the CPU heatsink and put a fan grille there
Mar 13, 2018 2:46 AM - DinohScene: also snip away the fan mesh in the metal case
Mar 13, 2018 2:46 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/Aabkd5kH3nY
Mar 13, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is exactly what I ordered it for 
Mar 13, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dremel will be my new favorite tool once I get one (never had one) lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:47 AM - DinohScene: sweet
Mar 13, 2018 2:47 AM - DinohScene: I also want one
Mar 13, 2018 2:47 AM - DinohScene: but I also want to scream me lungs out at a blessthefall gig ;/
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-220V-Dremel-Variable-Speed-Rotary-Tool-Mini-Drill-with-Safety-Glasses-and-137pcs-Accessories/2041892486.html I ordered this one
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - Flame: psio how many 360's do you have now?
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems cheap enough, I will give you a review once I have tried it out lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - DinohScene: FLAME!!
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - DinohScene: wait
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - DinohScene: flame?
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 Flame but I might buy some more lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:48 AM - DinohScene: should you sleep?
Mar 13, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got some of them for under 20 bucks including shipping.
Mar 13, 2018 2:49 AM - Flame: i should sleep
Mar 13, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kevin was one of them, missing a face plate but came with a 60GB hard drive lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:49 AM - Flame: BUT time is a man made thing and fuck the system
Mar 13, 2018 2:49 AM - Flame: dinoh <3
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - DinohScene: exactly that
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh and it came with kinect
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - DinohScene: hello lad <З
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - DinohScene: Psio, pls gimme kinect
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - DinohScene: mine's fucked
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine might be too Dinoh lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to test it, but looks fine?
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they RROD too? lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:50 AM - Flame: ill kinect me into you... if you know what i mean
Mar 13, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Once I am operating should use Arctic Silver on the 360's too Dinoh?
Mar 13, 2018 2:52 AM - DinohScene: nope, they just give a fucked picture
Mar 13, 2018 2:52 AM - DinohScene: I think me IR sensor is fucked
Mar 13, 2018 2:52 AM - DinohScene: to lazy to mend
Mar 13, 2018 2:52 AM - DinohScene: and you can always kinect you in me Flame, you know that keeps the flame in our relation~
Mar 13, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol If your the youth does that make for an Old Flame? lol
Mar 13, 2018 2:54 AM - Flame: later boys
Mar 13, 2018 2:54 AM - DinohScene: Flame and me make up the elixir of life
Mar 13, 2018 2:54 AM - DinohScene: seeyah~
Mar 13, 2018 3:00 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/HLUX0y4EptA
Mar 13, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OOy9H
Mar 13, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The ants where deliberate....
Mar 13, 2018 3:01 AM - Helpful Corn: Can any staff reading this close my pole in the eof at 11:44 est
Mar 13, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They use the ants to get rid of mites lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go to a pole dance on Easter got it... lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:03 AM - Helpful Corn: Lole i said pole instead of poll 
Mar 13, 2018 3:03 AM - Helpful Corn: Must be Dinoh
Mar 13, 2018 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Corn ask Gamerz mom I'll sure she'll help you close your pile
Mar 13, 2018 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Pole dammit
Mar 13, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CdTf6
Mar 13, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w8NIM
Mar 13, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Dinoh would like that last one lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:21 AM - Helpful Corn: @gamerZ mom, will you close my pole 
Mar 13, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This may sting a bit... lol https://imgur.com/gallery/B3Cxz
Mar 13, 2018 3:23 AM - DinohScene: yep, that's me
Mar 13, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would go sit on the floor next to the kitty lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss having a cat  my wife is like super allergic like if we owned one she would probably die in a week.
Mar 13, 2018 3:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi warn me next time you post disgusting shit okay
Mar 13, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sorry
Mar 13, 2018 3:36 AM - DinohScene: get a cat psio
Mar 13, 2018 3:36 AM - DinohScene: excellent idea
Mar 13, 2018 3:36 AM - DinohScene: cat only costs 1/100th of your wife : D
Mar 13, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tFvWs
Mar 13, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh and they don't yell at me constantly in spite of being wrong... lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:39 AM - DinohScene: exactly!
Mar 13, 2018 3:39 AM - DinohScene: I tried replacing me boyfriend with a cat
Mar 13, 2018 3:39 AM - DinohScene: to bad cat replaced me with boyfriend
Mar 13, 2018 3:39 AM - DinohScene: it kinda backfired
Mar 13, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See Dinoh you can't trust pussy lol
Mar 13, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsYEwAPhzsg


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 14, 2018)

Mar 13, 2018 4:20 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 13, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Mar 13, 2018 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Give me an xbox
Mar 13, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but so far only 1 works that I know of lol
Mar 13, 2018 6:42 AM - kenenthk: Know any auto wizards for kodi that are android friendly
Mar 13, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the tvaddons one is back up and is pretty good
Mar 13, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tvaddons.co
Mar 13, 2018 6:53 AM - kenenthk: That didn't work on my s8 trying to set it up as a chromecast mirror
Mar 13, 2018 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try it recently? It just updated like 5 days ago?
Mar 13, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: Do you mean. Com
Mar 13, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No .co
Mar 13, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the right address lol
Mar 13, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Yeah not working on my s8
Mar 13, 2018 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe blocked
Mar 13, 2018 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Download Kodi the add this as a source I'll pm you the instructions lol
Mar 13, 2018 6:58 AM - kenenthk: I did anyway to unblock it
Mar 13, 2018 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The address works now?
Mar 13, 2018 7:00 AM - kenenthk: No it says couldn't connect
Mar 13, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you get Kodi from the play store?
Mar 13, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Yeah its installed
Mar 13, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Unknown sources is checked
Mar 13, 2018 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok hang on like 4 minutes I gotta cut and paste text you a pm instructions lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:02 AM - kenenthk: Unless you wanna install TeamViewer and do it yourself
Mar 13, 2018 7:02 AM - kenenthk: I don't read
Mar 13, 2018 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just follow like 4 steps lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the address and install from zip then run the indigo lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but it says it can't connect in file manager
Mar 13, 2018 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indigo start here will download some stuff and auto config everything
Mar 13, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe try again later? The servers are either flooded or taken down again lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:16 AM - kenenthk: No do it for me
Mar 13, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: repository.xbmchub-3.0.0.zip
Mar 13, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try to find that file throw it on a USB stick or a share or MicroSD then install from zip.... Lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:17 AM - kenenthk: Stop being lazy and do it for me
Mar 13, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org/download/repository.xbmchub-3.0.0/
Mar 13, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just download it to you downloads folder lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Lazy
Mar 13, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell Kodi to install it lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: You do it
Mar 13, 2018 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I already did  lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Make it work on my phone
Mar 13, 2018 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://koditips.com/install-new-tvaddons-repo/
Mar 13, 2018 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android should work fine lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:25 AM - kenenthk: I know you have TeamViewer
Mar 13, 2018 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do not lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Get it and use it
Mar 13, 2018 7:28 AM - kenenthk: Just let me Uninstaller grinder
Mar 13, 2018 7:30 AM - kenenthk: I said please
Mar 13, 2018 7:47 AM - kenenthk: Okay I was being stupid and figured it out and refuse to say why
Mar 13, 2018 10:14 AM - sarkwalvein: 553 717 513 777 743 467 467
Mar 13, 2018 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 13, 2018 11:13 AM - Lilith Valentine: I stab people
Mar 13, 2018 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as you have a hobby lol
Mar 13, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: LIL!
Mar 13, 2018 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles 
Mar 13, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: what?
Mar 13, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: fu, you didn't get me a pokemon crystal genuine cart from evillwill :C
Mar 13, 2018 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 13, 2018 12:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/opxNTfB.jpg
Mar 13, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon Switch your going to play as Team Rocket trying to kidnap them all.
Mar 13, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's for people who don't own a can opener? lol
Mar 13, 2018 12:32 PM - Veho: Or dignity.
Mar 13, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oJl6PP5
Mar 13, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that too!
Mar 13, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oJ1wM
Mar 13, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oJEyd Some of these look like Pokemon lol
Mar 13, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oJh2N6D OK this one made me laugh too hard... my wife now thinks I am insane.
Mar 13, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QhXHINK7-o4
Mar 13, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH9FyLsfDzw
Mar 13, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need that last one on a CD....
Mar 13, 2018 3:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pLQNynJ.gif
Mar 13, 2018 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: she's doing that wrong
Mar 13, 2018 5:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: I TRUSTED YOU
Mar 13, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: Buy me this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sy9Jj1qA7vM
Mar 13, 2018 6:07 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Mar 13, 2018 6:10 PM - Veho: Sir, this is an English speaking forum.
Mar 13, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: desu ka ne
Mar 13, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: dattebayo
Mar 13, 2018 6:33 PM - VinsCool: Stop speaking Chinese
Mar 13, 2018 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Buk
Mar 13, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nani?
Mar 13, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird ass hell  I was playing some Diablo III like an hour ago, weird shit starts happening like buttons I am not pressing and then a popup from Sophos about installing a USB keyboard (I have an old phone plugged in I use as a GPS machine) so I yank that and weird stuff stops..... I do a virus scan on the phone nothing do a virus scan on my PC nothing.
Mar 13, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone have some cool theories about what happened? Google is drawing blanks lol
Mar 13, 2018 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All that midget porn you download is coming back to haunt you 
Mar 13, 2018 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The NSA was trying to h4x0r your PC using the GPS on the phone 
Mar 13, 2018 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For all the midget porn you download 
Mar 13, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Using BadUSB? It is showing in the logs lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NSA getting sloppy 
Mar 13, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just trying to figure out how the phone was compromised
Mar 13, 2018 7:06 PM - Flame: MOTHER RUSSIA IS CALLING HOME!
Mar 13, 2018 7:07 PM - Flame: run psio run
Mar 13, 2018 7:07 PM - Flame: run fatboy run
Mar 13, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The EventSystem sub system is suppressing duplicate event log entries for a duration of 86400 seconds.   lol I ran a scan but found nothing yet the log is filled with weird shit...
Mar 13, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: bot net?
Mar 13, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: or sky net?
Mar 13, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: the choice is yours
Mar 13, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The beta feature EseDiskFlushConsistency is enabled in ESENT due to the beta site mode settings what ever this means lol
Mar 13, 2018 7:12 PM - p1ngpong: Im here to expose the gaming travesty that is the nintendo switch
Mar 13, 2018 7:12 PM - p1ngpong: I will not be silenced by the crooked admins of this site
Mar 13, 2018 7:12 PM - p1ngpong: switch is mad gay LOL
Mar 13, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch to another system!!!
Mar 13, 2018 7:14 PM - Flame: p1ngpong you will love the switch BY FORCE!
Mar 13, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: but @p1ngpong you bought a switch
Mar 13, 2018 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Welcome back p1ngpong 
Mar 13, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wireless black dingdong 
Mar 13, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if d1ingdong is like p1ngpong's evil twin... lol
Mar 13, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can tell because he has a goatee.
Mar 13, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49965373 so cheap... lol
Mar 13, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NEC needs to make a Turbo Classic... Atari and Sega and Nintendo all do it why no Turbo 
Mar 13, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell even Coleco has one I think
Mar 13, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/amd-has-a-spectre-meltdown-like-security-flaw-of-its-own/
Mar 13, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New used 360 arrived, this one is called "UR Mom" lol
Mar 13, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Ryzen ;O;
Mar 13, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on DASHBOARD: 2.0.17489.0
Mar 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Allegedly Tom... you and your fake news!
Mar 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 13, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is gonna grab hackers by the pussy  lol
Mar 13, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one works awesome but one of the fans is rattling  so maybe I can swap fans out of the RROD one. lol
Mar 13, 2018 9:07 PM - Joe88: uwp seems to be fully cracked now with GOW4, and FFXV now fully cracked
Mar 13, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So when can I play Halo 4 on PC? lol
Mar 13, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arcadeshock.com/products/brook-ps3-ps4-to-dreamcast-pc-super-converter-pre-order
Mar 13, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/3/13/17114022/nicolas-cage-superman-teen-titans-go-movie
Mar 13, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like cage movies but supes he is not....
Mar 13, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh he is just voicing him in an animated movie? Still nope....
Mar 13, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: listening for that fitgirl song for the 10000th time and i am not tired lol
Mar 13, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: i am going to try this need for speed game
Mar 13, 2018 10:18 PM - Flame: which fitgirl song?
Mar 13, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: the music that he puts in his repacks lol
Mar 13, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNSMsMxpr2Y
Mar 13, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: everytime i install a game from thoose packs, that music plays
Mar 13, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: it's kite pleasant actually
Mar 13, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: i remember thoose serial generators programs with thoose fancy skins and 8-16bit music
Mar 13, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: some of thoose where hell
Mar 13, 2018 10:25 PM - Joe88: here is the better version https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFzUTKsrbN8
Mar 13, 2018 10:26 PM - Joe88: fitgirl uses that version on the weeb game repacks
Mar 13, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: ho yeah, the more recent one, got 1 pack with this version
Mar 13, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: HOO
Mar 13, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: guess which game i got ;O;
Mar 13, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: that bikini summer anime girls one ;O;
Mar 13, 2018 10:27 PM - migles: the shower is just water gun them <.<
Mar 13, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: damn this need for speed game...
Mar 13, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: too much cutscenes
Mar 13, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: and bullshit
Mar 13, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: i just want to race
Mar 13, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: and so awkward, my game is smooth as butter in the sun, and then cutscenes are like at 15 fps compressed videos
Mar 14, 2018 2:23 AM - Helpful Corn: Sup box
Mar 14, 2018 2:23 AM - Helpful Corn: Whats really real?
Mar 14, 2018 2:24 AM - Helpful Corn: You feel?
Mar 14, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8NabCmOoko
Mar 14, 2018 2:40 AM - Helpful Corn: Lol im not watching that whole thing
Mar 14, 2018 2:40 AM - Helpful Corn: But to steer the conversation back towards me I just started the bulking phase of my low carb diet
Mar 14, 2018 2:41 AM - Helpful Corn: I just eat whole rotisserie chickens steak is expensive as fuck
Mar 14, 2018 3:07 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/Aabkd5kH3nY
Mar 14, 2018 3:16 AM - Helpful Corn: https://image.ibb.co/khrdvH/1520997118148.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 15, 2018)

Mar 14, 2018 4:03 AM - Helpful Corn: First
Mar 14, 2018 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the second mouse gets the cheese?
Mar 14, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.avclub.com/weapons-grade-dad-joke-unleashed-to-teach-daughter-not-1823727468/amp
Mar 14, 2018 4:59 AM - Sora de Eclaune: How not to customer complaint: complain about your cashier's horrid stench, getting the cashier sent home, and then leave before the cashier does, showing the manager you complained to that it was your stench and not the cashier.
Mar 14, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/united-makes-passenger-put-puppy-in-overhead-bin-puppy-1823745993/amp
Mar 14, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sora that sounds shitty hmm or smells shitty lol
Mar 14, 2018 5:01 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I saw my coworker almost get sent home because a customer mistook their own horrid stench (seriously, they smelt like the lovechild of rotten eggs, a cigar, and an orange) for someone else's.
Mar 14, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When you smell so bad even you think you stink lol
Mar 14, 2018 5:02 AM - Sora de Eclaune: My manager ripped up that write-up faster than I've ever seen.
Mar 14, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had jobs where I was outside working in over 100 degree weather and after like 10 hours yeah.... So gross lo
Mar 14, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sora that's a good manager
Mar 14, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope there was at least a light attempt at an apology too lol
Mar 14, 2018 5:06 AM - Sora de Eclaune: There was, I think.
Mar 14, 2018 5:07 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I've heard tales that this person has tried stuff like this before at other stores in the area. Not just stench-related stuff, but accusations of sexual harassment (who would touch something that smells that bad), theft, discrimination...
Mar 14, 2018 5:09 AM - Sora de Eclaune: One of my roommates has seen the likes of this person. They claimed their money was stolen. What actually happened was that they were charged when they bought something, instead of it being free.
Mar 14, 2018 5:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Or so they say. That seems a bit too far-fetched to me, even for a story from her...
Mar 14, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: New job ain't that bad building I'm working in is super clean coworkers a nice lady also
Mar 14, 2018 5:35 AM - T-hug: Rip stephen hawking
Mar 14, 2018 5:35 AM - T-hug: 76
Mar 14, 2018 6:00 AM - Helpful Corn: My wife and I had a conversation about him after he passed but an hour before we were aware
Mar 14, 2018 6:00 AM - Helpful Corn: In 4 years we have never referenced or conversed about Steven Hawking
Mar 14, 2018 6:01 AM - Helpful Corn: Talk about theoretical physics
Mar 14, 2018 6:02 AM - Helpful Corn: We pulled that straignt from the ethos, she says its creepy and weird
Mar 14, 2018 6:04 AM - Helpful Corn: I say that's theoretical physics.  The energy between us is real, tge universal subconscious is real.
Mar 14, 2018 6:07 AM - Helpful Corn: https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/mathematical-model-of-consciousness-proves-human-experience-cannot-be-modelled-on-a-computer-898b104158d
Mar 14, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope they build some statue or something for guy
Mar 14, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn first that comedian and now Hawking 
Mar 14, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad week so far lol
Mar 14, 2018 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will have to re read his book. I have it here somewhere
Mar 14, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: I can already see people trying to profit off his memorabilia sadly
Mar 14, 2018 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get your Stephen Hawking action figure with Kung Fu grip?
Mar 14, 2018 6:30 AM - Helpful Corn: I'm truely actually affected and I know very little about the man and his rk
Mar 14, 2018 6:30 AM - Helpful Corn: *work
Mar 14, 2018 6:31 AM - Helpful Corn: Costello pin a memorial thread
Mar 14, 2018 6:32 AM - Helpful Corn: You can afford it with all this ad revenue
Mar 14, 2018 6:33 AM - Helpful Corn: Its hard  type in here on mobile without accidentally clicking one and getting a virus you sellout
Mar 14, 2018 6:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi with remote controllable wheels?
Mar 14, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: Corn get an ad blocker, but seriously Costello does get ads like that taken down if you tell him
Mar 14, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: He doesn't like them any more than you do
Mar 14, 2018 6:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43396008
Mar 14, 2018 6:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stephen hawking is dead 
Mar 14, 2018 7:07 AM - T-hug: If we didn't have ads there wouldn't be a site any more
Mar 14, 2018 7:08 AM - T-hug: We always said no ads but there came a point where we just couldn't afford the running costs anymore
Mar 14, 2018 7:08 AM - T-hug: So if we ever shut down, thank your ad blocker fuckers!
Mar 14, 2018 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not using ad blocker 
Mar 14, 2018 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No best buy I don't want a flashlight @[email protected]
Mar 14, 2018 7:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stop with the flashlight ads.
Mar 14, 2018 7:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I better publish another review before the month ends. 
Mar 14, 2018 7:30 AM - kenenthk: T hug pro youtuber
Mar 14, 2018 7:53 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fsB-_0MXqGA
Mar 14, 2018 8:13 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/ZzsbDGDwg1U watch 0.36
Mar 14, 2018 8:31 AM - hobbledehoy899: The Little Shop of Horrors musical is an absolute blast!
Mar 14, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hkfnKfT.png
Mar 14, 2018 9:34 AM - T-hug: Haha
Mar 14, 2018 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Ps1 vs unity
Mar 14, 2018 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GqMuenP_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 14, 2018 11:24 AM - Veho: Apparetnly today is Pi day.
Mar 14, 2018 11:24 AM - Veho: 14.03   
Mar 14, 2018 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 3/14.2018 lol
Mar 14, 2018 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.14159265359 1592 5:53 59 seconds lol
Mar 14, 2018 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMDQT7KqIhM
Mar 14, 2018 11:57 AM - migles: stephen hawking died????
Mar 14, 2018 11:58 AM - migles: omg...
Mar 14, 2018 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 
Mar 14, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: :C
Mar 14, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: he should had live up to the 100 :c
Mar 14, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be nice to have a few clones of him lol
Mar 14, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: what if intel\microsoft had been collecting all his data and will use it with AI systems and use that to study the universe and stuff
Mar 14, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: like, he had a fucking computer with him all day and had to use it for communication, i am sure they can create a stephen hawking based in that
Mar 14, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97mQcus7wFI
Mar 14, 2018 12:56 PM - DinohScene: Hawkings voice was his first speech synth
Mar 14, 2018 12:56 PM - DinohScene: they never changed the way the TTS program sounded whenever they upgraded
Mar 14, 2018 12:57 PM - DinohScene: if me vocal chords where cut and I had a voicebox, I'd also just stick to the first voice I'm given to
Mar 14, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh with a robot voice, not sure what kind of voice I would give... I would probably pick Hello Kitty lol
Mar 14, 2018 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH9FyLsfDzw
Mar 14, 2018 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WekfTZpX8Mk
Mar 14, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: i dont understand the hype with the toto africa
Mar 14, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: but that white wedding cover is really cool
Mar 14, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8pnec4Hxps
Mar 14, 2018 2:15 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ7H1WTqaeo
Mar 14, 2018 2:17 PM - T-hug: Jim Bowen dead too UK peeps
Mar 14, 2018 2:20 PM - DinohScene: RIP Jim
Mar 14, 2018 2:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QPz832X.jpg
Mar 14, 2018 3:00 PM - T-hug: great pic
Mar 14, 2018 3:01 PM - T-hug: the feels
Mar 14, 2018 3:11 PM - T-hug: https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/9e4265a20de05756e7ed569d3cb16b35fb40640384dbab6966ad44891855139f.png
Mar 14, 2018 4:43 PM - Veho: https://cosmosmagazine.com/chemistry/in-science-today-remembering-a-man-who-used-his-noodle
Mar 14, 2018 5:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bgMPx
Mar 14, 2018 5:51 PM - Veho: War.
Mar 14, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: Yeah shits getting real
Mar 14, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: People say UK get merked but they forget we can call all commonwealth countries to arms
Mar 14, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: Tom?
Mar 14, 2018 6:48 PM - pyromaniac123: i just tried making hot sauce
Mar 14, 2018 6:48 PM - pyromaniac123: way too much garlic and onion, didn't add vinegar
Mar 14, 2018 6:48 PM - pyromaniac123: but it's sort of ok
Mar 14, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He's dead, Jim....
Mar 14, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it Spock, I'm a Doctor not a Scientologist!!!!
Mar 14, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SF58Lsvqg5E?t=616
Mar 14, 2018 7:11 PM - Joe88: got a new case not sure if I should keep or sell it https://i.imgur.com/zPu9lFR.jpg
Mar 14, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $1 for it 
Mar 14, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: hey tom
Mar 14, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: you liked that fez game didn't you?
Mar 14, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see they are not sure about that AMD report now lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Fake news!" lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some people are saying it was an attempt at stock price manipulation lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:24 PM - Joe88: thats actually still profit for me
Mar 14, 2018 7:24 PM - Joe88: want to get a 570X though
Mar 14, 2018 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except it does totally exist lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just requires having admin access to the PC you want to exploit
Mar 14, 2018 7:27 PM - Joe88: it seems the general consensus amoung tech people thats its not real
Mar 14, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And a BIOS flash lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't need a BIOS flash for it
Mar 14, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/03/a-raft-of-flaws-in-amd-chips-make-bad-hacks-much-much-worse/ <
Mar 14, 2018 7:31 PM - p1ngpong: Stephen hawkings voicebox was more powerful than a nintendo switch
Mar 14, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://safefirmware.com/amdflaws_whitepaper.pdf Chimera requires a firmware flash 
Mar 14, 2018 7:31 PM - p1ngpong: TRUE STORY
Mar 14, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: P1ng you need to be punished no go pick a switch off the tree  lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amdflaws.com/ Man I will agree that is one professional web page for an unknown company lol
Mar 14, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: tom?
Mar 14, 2018 8:07 PM - Flame: yes migles
Mar 14, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: flame, you played fez?
Mar 14, 2018 8:09 PM - Flame: yeah a little
Mar 14, 2018 8:09 PM - Flame: bit too slow paced for my liking
Mar 14, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: you know how this game as symbols that represent the alphabet and you are supposed to translate it yourself?
Mar 14, 2018 8:10 PM - Flame: no idea
Mar 14, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: ok. i need tom then :C
Mar 14, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Houl_emUdrk
Mar 14, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: Cor blimey! New Pi.
Mar 14, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-3-model-bplus-sale-now-35/
Mar 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why? I've played Fez once for a grand total of 20 minutes before tossing it aside
Mar 14, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXly6oi1Clg
Mar 14, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I got a email about that today, and some of the new emulation it makes better 
Mar 14, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bC8IyhIW2TQ&feature=em-uploademail New Pi ETA Prime.
Mar 14, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: ho lol, i tought you finished it
Mar 14, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: or played it for some hours
Mar 14, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: nevermind then
Mar 14, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If by finished you mean finished with it and don't want to see it again then yes... lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: i wanted to continue it, but there is this alphabet shit, i was wondering if i am actually required to read it and translate it if i wanted to finish the game
Mar 14, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: i really hate that the game expects me to learn their language...
Mar 14, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, normally I wait for Pi bundles before I buy one, but I think I'm just gonna grab the 3 B+ right now
Mar 14, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they make a router firmware for it and could it be made into a passable router?
Mar 14, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a 150 dollar kit with that and the antenna's and a PSU and case lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually you can do that Psi
Mar 14, 2018 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was usually not recommended, cuz of meh speeds lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://downloads.linksys.com/downloads/releasenotes/EA7500_Customer_Release_Notes_1.1.4.186518.txt Yaaayyyy they fixed KRACK and some other stuff in my router 
Mar 14, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best 60 dollar router ever lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom after I said it, I thought about it and realized that speed was probably going to be meh for it 
Mar 14, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: real routers are designed to handle like multiple wifi things at once, a Pi as a client based hardware is probably pretty limited in the number of connections it can handle at one time.
Mar 14, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can get a router like I got for like 60 bucks and as cheap as Pi's are, my router probably walks all over a pi for that purpose and costs about the same.
Mar 14, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Advantage goes to the pi though in the long term, like when I buy a new router.... This one at best can hope to be used as a bridge or given to someone, a Pi can be re-purposed into any number of things lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072BXLXD8/ < Decided to order this case for the Pi lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get myself a nice SNES classic ;O;
Mar 14, 2018 8:52 PM - Flame: but but...
Mar 14, 2018 8:52 PM - Flame: never mind
Mar 14, 2018 8:52 PM - Flame: *cries while playing his real snes classic*
Mar 14, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 14, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking maybe a PS1 style case, but this was cheaper and included an LED Lol
Mar 14, 2018 8:55 PM - Old: Whoa, wtf is this ??
Mar 14, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A shitbox
Mar 14, 2018 8:56 PM - Old: It appeared out of thin air.
Mar 14, 2018 8:56 PM - Voxel: Cuz you joined the >100 posts club
Mar 14, 2018 8:56 PM - Old: "A shirtbox"?  Huh, I don't see any X-Box products around...
Mar 14, 2018 8:56 PM - Old: *Shitbox
Mar 14, 2018 8:59 PM - VinsCool: Welcome to the shouting dumpster.
Mar 14, 2018 9:01 PM - Old: I've shouted into a few dumpsters in my day.
Mar 14, 2018 9:22 PM - Memoir: Gross
Mar 14, 2018 9:25 PM - hobbledehoy899: He was looking for his disposed daughter.
Mar 14, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: I am playing DOOM (2016)
Mar 14, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: and "hello i am vega"
Mar 14, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: me: wtf, is this an ad for amd?
Mar 14, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: no thanks, already have a 1080ti >:C
Mar 14, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: the game looks good tough
Mar 14, 2018 9:32 PM - Old: Now 97 posts...weird, man...
Mar 14, 2018 9:41 PM - Flame: old thats odd
Mar 14, 2018 9:44 PM - Old: Flame:  Yep, yet the trade area & this box are still unlocked.  Shenanigans!
Mar 14, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: probably some deleted posts are counting in that thing
Mar 14, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: or maybe after you get 100, some mods deleted some posts
Mar 14, 2018 9:58 PM - Old: Sounds logical.  Is there somewhere where I can see my deleted posts?
Mar 14, 2018 10:12 PM - pyromaniac123: we have a trade area?
Mar 14, 2018 10:12 PM - pyromaniac123: oh shit i forgot about that
Mar 14, 2018 10:23 PM - Old: Doesn't seem very active.
Mar 14, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: there is no way to see your deleted posts
Mar 14, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: as they are only deleted by mods and they are deleted for a reason
Mar 14, 2018 10:48 PM - Old: They were deleted due to my NASTINESS!  The SHAME of it all!
Mar 14, 2018 10:52 PM - VinsCool: You will survive. A few posts deleted once in a while is good for health, they say.
Mar 14, 2018 10:56 PM - Old: Oh, dude, I couldn't care less, hehe...it's all in fun.  
Mar 14, 2018 11:03 PM - VinsCool: True true
Mar 15, 2018 1:10 AM - Helpful Corn: I have a relatively rare lcd  trafic control game that I would be  willing to  go of  the right person for a GB pocket or cybiko
Mar 15, 2018 1:11 AM - Helpful Corn: In regards to the trading forum that is
Mar 15, 2018 1:13 AM - Helpful Corn: *let go of to
Mar 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Sora de Eclaune: One of my friends suddenly owns a legitimate copy of Mario 7 for NES. You know, 7 Grand Dad.
Mar 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I don't know where they found it or why they kept it.
Mar 15, 2018 1:44 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I'm amazed.
Mar 15, 2018 2:49 AM - Helpful Corn: What was your previous username
Mar 15, 2018 2:51 AM - Helpful Corn: @Costello is there an option to donate to the patreon anonymously
Mar 15, 2018 2:52 AM - Helpful Corn: But also remove the ads


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 16, 2018)

Mar 15, 2018 4:08 AM - Joe88: I hate bidding on ebay, wanted to buy some cases fans (used ones) and the stupid bidders pushed the price up past 2x the price of a brand new set
Mar 15, 2018 5:10 AM - hobbledehoy899: That's how bidding goes.
Mar 15, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://littlecaesars.com/en-us/ They got stuffed crust now  lol
Mar 15, 2018 6:27 AM - T-hug: Joe should be using ebay sniper
Mar 15, 2018 6:28 AM - T-hug: My ibidder auction sniper I use
Mar 15, 2018 6:28 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Mar 15, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cbPl40s.jpg Is this real????
Mar 15, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone please tell me it's real...
Mar 15, 2018 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 bucks a month for 1,000,000 Mbps speeds with unlimited data? So canceling cable and cell phone and combining that into 1 bill... lol
Mar 15, 2018 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cbPl40s
Mar 15, 2018 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The comments says it's fake  lol
Mar 15, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it!!! I was like trying to google a sign up page lol
Mar 15, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: psi is gay
Mar 15, 2018 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No if I was I would have way more money  lol
Mar 15, 2018 8:45 AM - migles: nintendo labor
Mar 15, 2018 8:46 AM - migles: stick the joycon inside and use it's IR camera to see how the baby is going
Mar 15, 2018 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles stop playing Dr Mario Gynecologist lol
Mar 15, 2018 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Princess Peach is suffering from crotch rot help Dr Mario solve her plumbing issues!!!!
Mar 15, 2018 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/03/14/app-sales-mar-14-2018/
Mar 15, 2018 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some apps on sale free Giga file explorer is free for a short period of time.
Mar 15, 2018 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7-yEAdUTUc
Mar 15, 2018 11:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cvm6Xuu.mp4
Mar 15, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: https://hopfrog.itch.io/forager
Mar 15, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: found that game in imgur
Mar 15, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: its cool
Mar 15, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: the developer posted his story, another game that took 7 years to make
Mar 15, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: played the demo this morning, its slow passed and the final game seems a lot different than the demo
Mar 15, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: but loved it
Mar 15, 2018 12:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8wBKtaZ.mp4
Mar 15, 2018 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho "Witness me!!!" lol
Mar 15, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VIVjo
Mar 15, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VIHOT
Mar 15, 2018 12:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k23Zyfv.jpg
Mar 15, 2018 12:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/P1OFQnk.png
Mar 15, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZUSvGTX
Mar 15, 2018 1:13 PM - Old: Coffee
Mar 15, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZUa79
Mar 15, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZUBbq.jpg
Mar 15, 2018 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZUUSm
Mar 15, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZU8TsI2
Mar 15, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1bMYt
Mar 15, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: i want princess's peach
Mar 15, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But once she went Dr Mario she would never date a goomba lol
Mar 15, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/03/15/bitcoin-price-over-60-billion-wiped-off-value-of-cryptocurrencies.html
Mar 15, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: i tought she spent the days bowsing
Mar 15, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: in the internet
Mar 15, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Princess Peach fuzz lol
Mar 15, 2018 2:00 PM - migles: btw
Mar 15, 2018 2:01 PM - migles: fucking love how in this new doom there are secret areas with the classic doom levels
Mar 15, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: it's so awesome, playing a really high quality game and then enter in a room with 8bit textures and squared walls
Mar 15, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 15, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch version?
Mar 15, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: even the music is like a remix of the original levels
Mar 15, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: lel
Mar 15, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: you played this game psio?
Mar 15, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only layed the PC version for like 3 hours maybe
Mar 15, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: the 2016 one?
Mar 15, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: how come you didn't finished it?
Mar 15, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It just got way too repetitive for me
Mar 15, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: lel
Mar 15, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: yah i see what you saying
Mar 15, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: but wasn't the original game repetitive as well?
Mar 15, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The glory kills system felt like a cheesy version of Ultra Doom lol
Mar 15, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: this glory kills thing is a bullshit
Mar 15, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oSzYliSASKc
Mar 15, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I felt like it detracted from the game myself
Mar 15, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: i hope they mod this 2016 mod with the original, i would play it
Mar 15, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brutal Doom go download it now
Mar 15, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: will play later
Mar 15, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: i only spent like 10 minutes in the first doom
Mar 15, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: i should play duke nukem
Mar 15, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duke 3D is pretty good get the PS1 version it's a solid port
Mar 15, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duke 3D Total Meltdown or something
Mar 15, 2018 2:11 PM - migles: thanks for the tip
Mar 15, 2018 2:12 PM - migles: btw yeah, there are full levels of the original doom inside the 2016 lol, i can play the original doom with the new character nice
Mar 15, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: ok apparently its not a full level.. its just a part <.<
Mar 15, 2018 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say get the PS1 version because sometime 3D DoS games can be a pain to run lol
Mar 15, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: sure
Mar 15, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: i was thinking getting the gog version
Mar 15, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: they are run in dosbox and pre configured, but will do try the ps1 then
Mar 15, 2018 2:16 PM - Helpful Corn: What is the best, simplest, free blogging site or app for mobile?
Mar 15, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would probably work fin
Mar 15, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: maybe the controlls are better?
Mar 15, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GoG versions usually work good lol
Mar 15, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: i want to see that nude woman secret ;O;
Mar 15, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 15, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/linus-torvalds-slams-cts-labs-over-amd-vulnerability-report/
Mar 15, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: damn
Mar 15, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: stock manipulation, what a shit
Mar 15, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: are they butturt about not getting amd stocks :C
Mar 15, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/H1MEI5d.jpg
Mar 15, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H1E8U
Mar 15, 2018 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like that last one
Mar 15, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear I have seen some other comics from the same person with the Pokemons
Mar 15, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't
Mar 15, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://randowis.com/tag/pokemon/ <
Mar 15, 2018 6:02 PM - Veho: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/03/15/she-found-a-dating-app-on-her-boyfriends-phone-then-she-bought-a-samurai-sword/?utm_term=.c61a31473cb0
Mar 15, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She cut off the relationship before it got out of hand?
Mar 15, 2018 6:14 PM - Veho: kek
Mar 15, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: “I was just so proud for beating this samurai wannabe crazy lady with hate in her heart,” the 29-year-old told the Oregonian/OregonLive. “I’ve been preparing my whole life for something like this.”
Mar 15, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: $20 says his "preparing" consisted of watching kung fu films
Mar 15, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: “I didn’t see it coming, but it makes sense that it happened. She obviously didn’t want anyone else to have me, so — samurai sword.”
Mar 15, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: is he for real
Mar 15, 2018 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So is the only way to get custom themes on ps4 is if you have exploit for homebrew?
Mar 15, 2018 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: this article sounds more made up the more i read
Mar 15, 2018 6:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wish it was like psp or ps3 where you didn't need to do that.
Mar 15, 2018 6:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wanted to change home menu music 
Mar 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her training was incomplete, she had yet to master the art of kesi giri or yoko giri.... lol
Mar 15, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/buARjXq.gifv
Mar 15, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will honor that video with a haiku... lol Molten Plastic Burns, So hot blisters the flesh off, moronic action.
Mar 15, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vY6ZvVa.gifv
Mar 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/DisastrousGiantHarborseal
Mar 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: bobs too smol.
Mar 15, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: why is she trying to break bricks with her boobs and ass
Mar 15, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's like trying to play baseball with a bat covered in pillows
Mar 15, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it might work if the boobs weren't in the way
Mar 15, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the other hand she might break some ribs
Mar 15, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: is she a streamer?
Mar 15, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: she's pretty cute
Mar 15, 2018 8:24 PM - Noctosphere: i think I want this zelda like game 
Mar 15, 2018 8:54 PM - Noctosphere: no one else?
Mar 15, 2018 9:40 PM - Sora de Eclaune: A crazy lady thought I was the seller from craigslist she was supposed to be buying a $150 Switch from.
Mar 15, 2018 9:42 PM - Sora de Eclaune: Turns out their seller described themself as "short hair, female, glasses, wearing an asian shirt and blue jeans".
Mar 15, 2018 9:44 PM - Sora de Eclaune: That describes me today. I'm wearing a Great Wave off Kanagawa shirt. I eventually helped this crazy woman find the seller. They were wearing a generic white shirt with a kanji symbol on it.
Mar 15, 2018 9:45 PM - Sora de Eclaune: I eavesdropped after that and found out the crazy broad brought only $20 with her to purchase the Switch with.
Mar 15, 2018 10:00 PM - Flame: WHAT !?
Mar 15, 2018 10:00 PM - Flame: 20 Woolongs?
Mar 15, 2018 11:54 PM - Noctosphere: hahaha
Mar 15, 2018 11:56 PM - Old: Fu Dogs.
Mar 16, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rdhAb
Mar 16, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bP9RkZc.jpg
Mar 16, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2NtqvF8 The architect promised the best view of the river possible... I think he delivered!


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 17, 2018)

Mar 16, 2018 4:16 AM - Helpful Corn: First
Mar 16, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/ps3-other-os-settlement-claim-how-to/
Mar 16, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: i have the box the receipt and everything but no I don't need 50 bucks in coupons or whatever lol
Mar 16, 2018 5:12 AM - DarkShinigami: i just realised i have 4 3ds's
Mar 16, 2018 5:12 AM - DarkShinigami: there comes a time in any games life when they realized WHAT DO I HAVE 4 FOR
Mar 16, 2018 6:17 AM - Helpful Corn: What is this a Wendy's ad?  Thanks Costello.
Mar 16, 2018 12:15 PM - Old: I remember when Wendy's used to produce edible food, sigh...
Mar 16, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t1h0h
Mar 16, 2018 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have 3 3dses myself
Mar 16, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i know exactly why
Mar 16, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about getting one of those 2DS XL's
Mar 16, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I don't know... lol
Mar 16, 2018 2:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wz42RjV.jpg
Mar 16, 2018 2:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FRIDAY 
Mar 16, 2018 2:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can't wait for tomorrow.
Mar 16, 2018 2:59 PM - hobbledehoy899: Isn't today Friday?
Mar 16, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0yoohjaOgQ
Mar 16, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwievZ1Tx-8
Mar 16, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz3nNKQRnNQ
Mar 16, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRzQSVdLwdE
Mar 16, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0
Mar 16, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KquV8z6KNRw
Mar 16, 2018 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: A bunch of youtube links, how bout actually saying something 
Mar 16, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No  lol
Mar 16, 2018 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: I suggest you click mine
Mar 16, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 16, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: I suggest you touch mine.
Mar 16, 2018 5:47 PM - Old: Tuna salad.
Mar 16, 2018 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is this, troll bait clicking videos?
Mar 16, 2018 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 16, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: What can I say
Mar 16, 2018 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ^
Mar 16, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's Friday
Mar 16, 2018 5:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you click my face i made just now, it leads to a part of this forum.
Mar 16, 2018 5:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm gonna start hiding links inside emotes 
Mar 16, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn links? lol
Mar 16, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Missed opportunity Sonic
Mar 16, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: You didn't hide a link in it
Mar 16, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you really loved it, you should have put a link in it? lol
Mar 16, 2018 5:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I said maybe
Mar 16, 2018 5:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not right now all the time
Mar 16, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aawww  lol
Mar 16, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was gonna click all over your face.... Lol
Mar 16, 2018 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can click all over mine instead 
Mar 16, 2018 6:08 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSgRTPGYEQA
Mar 16, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Not porn!!!
Mar 16, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Works on Android too! Lol
Mar 16, 2018 6:27 PM - Seriel: 
Mar 16, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rGriwL0.jpg
Mar 16, 2018 6:37 PM - Old: Purchase from the panda link, site makes $$$.  Check.
Mar 16, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seriel my volume was turned down lol
Mar 16, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Now I'm just clicking smileys at random thinking there might be links in them
Mar 16, 2018 6:48 PM - Old: You wouldn’t get this from any other guy...
Mar 16, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: So Amazon aren't delivering at the weekend anymore. At least to my address/region/neighbourhood.
Mar 16, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: That's a fucking cock sandwich.
Mar 16, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ydyGW
Mar 16, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: No deliveries on weekends? http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/523/643/cdb.png
Mar 16, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: But I order booze from Amazon and booze requires a signature and signatures require me to be at home!
Mar 16, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: Anyway, shut up and watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7SPIFAwwGA
Mar 16, 2018 8:29 PM - Old: Booze from Amazon?  Far too pricey, hit the local stores.
Mar 16, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OhUFrXI.mp4
Mar 16, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: Amazon is often cheaper than the local supermarkets. Plus they have stuff the supermarkets don't stock.
Mar 16, 2018 8:40 PM - Depravo: For instance: https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/285970774
Mar 16, 2018 8:40 PM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sipsmith-London-Dry-Gin-70/dp/B004EAIWMA/
Mar 16, 2018 8:41 PM - Old: Ohhh, British stuff.  Gotcha.  I was thinking of the States, where liquor is dirt cheap on every corner.  
Mar 16, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: Even American stuff https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/264788740
Mar 16, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jack-Daniels-Tennessee-Whisky-1L/dp/B017UTB7BO
Mar 16, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: I have Amazon Prime so delivery is free.
Mar 16, 2018 8:45 PM - Old: No no, I meant "British stuff" as in where you ARE.  (Also, Jack Daniels is jet fuel.  Redneck killer, heh.)
Mar 16, 2018 8:46 PM - Old: As for me, it'll always be just the liquor/party store.
Mar 16, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: I think it has more to do with Amazon been bigger and not having physical stores but whatevs.
Mar 16, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Anyway, I'm going to have to get it delivered to work.
Mar 16, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: Technically, having alcohol on the premises is a disciplinary offence.
Mar 16, 2018 8:49 PM - Old: I adhere to the 'standard' ways, I suppose.  I've got my rituals and preferences, as we all do.  (cough...old man set in my ways...cough)
Mar 16, 2018 8:49 PM - Old: Booze at work -- now we're talkin!
Mar 16, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: I was about to say 'I bet I'm older' but you beat me by one year.
Mar 16, 2018 8:51 PM - Old: Not even 'middle-aged' in reality, but In GBATemp years, I'm a mummified corpse.
Mar 16, 2018 8:53 PM - Depravo: Don't worry, you're not the oldest. PSIO! Where are you PSIO?
Mar 16, 2018 8:55 PM - Old: Seems like the demographic was vastly different when I used to pop by here years ago....seems like mostly kids, as of late.
Mar 16, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: The older you get the more kids there seems to be around.
Mar 16, 2018 8:57 PM - Old: Eh, I suppose it's the nature of the beast; video games are appealing to all (most?) ages.
Mar 16, 2018 8:59 PM - Depravo: But we're probably the first generation who grew up with them since childhood.
Mar 16, 2018 9:00 PM - Old: True.  I remember not even being able to grasp the concept, "huh?  You hook it to the TV?!", heh.
Mar 16, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: When I was 9 I got a Commodore 16 for Christmas. I remember my dad saying when testing it out he typed his name and marvelled at seeing his name on a tv screen.
Mar 16, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: Back then only famous people had their name on TV.
Mar 16, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: It wouldn't be as impressive these days. Any old knobhead can get on the TV.
Mar 16, 2018 9:11 PM - Old: Heh, the good ol' Commodore.  Based on personal experience through the years, it seems that many more Brits & Europeans opted for home computers.
Mar 16, 2018 9:13 PM - Old: Years ago in college, I began noticing a pattern: it seemed that the foreign students preferred Sega and computers over Nintendo.
Mar 16, 2018 9:14 PM - Old: The concept was so alien to me, heh.
Mar 16, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I didn't personally know  anyone who owned a NES. If anyone owned a console rather than a Speccy/Amstrad/C64 it was almost certainly a Master System
Mar 16, 2018 9:18 PM - Old: Master System and then MegaDrive, yep.  Based on all I've heard, anyhow.  I heard a theory that the disdain for Nintendo over there stems from release issues, IE: NES wasn't readily available.
Mar 16, 2018 9:24 PM - Depravo: Mega Drive was popular too until the SNES arrived. MarioKart and Street Fighter 2 made it the hands down winner.
Mar 16, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: Later, the Mega Drive got a SF2 port but it was too late.
Mar 16, 2018 9:29 PM - Old: Yeah, I've heard similar.  Eventually Mortal Kombat, as well.
Mar 16, 2018 9:30 PM - Old: As an English guy your age, I've got two words:  Video Nasties.  LOL!  Wtf was up with that whole scene?!
Mar 16, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: Crappy gore-fest slasher flicks? Never saw any. We didn't have a VCR until I was 15.
Mar 16, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2H_7LY5LqM
Mar 16, 2018 9:35 PM - Old: Just the entire scene, heh.  Funny stuff.  The censors going so batshit crazy as to ban based on TITLE alone -- Example, the horrid 'comedy' film Best Little Whorehouse in Texas.
Mar 16, 2018 9:36 PM - Old: I've seen a few documentaries, entertaining stuff.  'Moral Panic!  The Nasties!'  lol
Mar 16, 2018 9:42 PM - Depravo: We only had 4 TV channels back then. This sudden influx of new stuff to watch had the broadcasting people shitting themselves.
Mar 16, 2018 9:44 PM - Old: We got a ton of British & French stuff on the local NY public TV stations, namely my favorite: "Ladies and gentlemen, it's the Benny Hill Show!"  hehe
Mar 16, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: Ah, Benny Hill. Makes you proud to be British.
Mar 16, 2018 9:48 PM - Old: Benny, Bob Todd (spitting image of my own dad, lol), little Jackie, and the whole crew.  From all I've heard, Benny wasn't too beloved in his homeland; caught a lot of flack for being bawdy & raunchy.  
Mar 16, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: Only in later years. He was big news at the time but we didn't know any better then.
Mar 16, 2018 9:51 PM - Old: My father was an old military guy and he'd ROAR with laughter at Benny.  My mom and sisters too, for that matter.  Sure, a lot of his stuff could be considered 'lurid' or 'sexist', but no more than Vaudeville, Burlesque, or many other comic mediums.
Mar 16, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: finished doom, now i feel empty
Mar 16, 2018 10:02 PM - Devin: Now I patiently wait for Kirby to finish downloading.
Mar 16, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: kirby? for the switch?
Mar 16, 2018 10:04 PM - Devin: Yep, it was just released today. I wasn't going to buy it originally but played the demo with a friend.
Mar 16, 2018 10:04 PM - Devin: It was pretty fun.
Mar 16, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: i have no idea what to do with my life now :C
Mar 16, 2018 10:08 PM - Old: Get some fresh air.  Have a nap.  Stare at the wall.
Mar 16, 2018 10:11 PM - Devin: A nap sounds good after I play a bit of Kirby.
Mar 16, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: Drink gin.
Mar 16, 2018 10:15 PM - Old: The Cocktail/Smoking Hour begins in approximately 40 minutes.
Mar 16, 2018 10:15 PM - Depravo: I've been on it for nearly 4 hours.
Mar 16, 2018 10:17 PM - Old: Time zones!  Us yanks need time to catch up.  (glub glub glub)
Mar 16, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: I think I'm all martini'd up for the time being. I might have a margarita next.
Mar 16, 2018 10:34 PM - Flame: Depravo bro you not drunk yet....
Mar 16, 2018 10:34 PM - Flame: your standards are falling
Mar 16, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: Either that or my tolerance is increasing.
Mar 16, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: Mind you, I did have a family sized tray of doner meat and chips. That soaked the first two martinis right up.
Mar 16, 2018 10:39 PM - Flame: oooh fancy "family sized"
Mar 16, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: It comes with two pitta breads. I think it's meant for two people.
Mar 16, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: I ate it all except one of the pitta breads.
Mar 16, 2018 10:44 PM - Flame: i love kebab but every time i eat one i feel like shit...and aft
Mar 16, 2018 10:44 PM - Flame: Fat***
Mar 16, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: I usually get a pizza but a change is as good as a rest.
Mar 16, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: Never too drunk to edit the typos in my shouts.
Mar 16, 2018 10:47 PM - T-hug: I'm havin a smoke on balcony
Mar 16, 2018 10:47 PM - T-hug: Staring into the dark north sea
Mar 16, 2018 10:51 PM - Flame: why  north sea?
Mar 16, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: i thought you lived around the south side
Mar 16, 2018 10:52 PM - Depravo: I imagine that's the one in front on him.
Mar 16, 2018 10:52 PM - Depravo: You don't usually get a choice of seas to look at when you're in one location.
Mar 16, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: yeah but he lives around bournemouth or something like that
Mar 16, 2018 10:53 PM - Depravo: Maybe he's gone to Scarborough.
Mar 16, 2018 10:55 PM - Flame: or margate where he is south but can look at north sea
Mar 16, 2018 10:56 PM - Depravo: Sarrrrrffend.
Mar 16, 2018 10:56 PM - Lilith Valentine: Gonna have my internet setup on Wednesday and I am buying a Chromebook then too to get myself online more.
Mar 16, 2018 10:57 PM - Lilith Valentine: Also panty raid
Mar 16, 2018 10:57 PM - Flame: lilith what happened to your old Chromebook?
Mar 16, 2018 10:59 PM - Lilith Valentine: After 7 years, her GPU finally died
Mar 16, 2018 10:59 PM - Lilith Valentine: Best 200$ I've ever spent
Mar 16, 2018 10:59 PM - Lilith Valentine: Which is literally why I am buying another one
Mar 16, 2018 11:01 PM - Depravo: I keep trying to convince myself I don't need a Chromebook.
Mar 16, 2018 11:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: Well 6ish years, but still
Mar 16, 2018 11:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: I did too until I bought one and it outlived every other computer I owned
Mar 16, 2018 11:02 PM - Lilith Valentine: I went through 4 laptops before that Chromebook died
Mar 16, 2018 11:03 PM - Flame: Depravo i know you game on your PS3 , PS4 and other consoles, if you dont want to fuck around with viruses anymore get a chromebook
Mar 16, 2018 11:05 PM - Depravo: I used to think what's the point of a laptop that does less than a real laptop.
Mar 16, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: Now I think of it as a tablet that does more than a normal tablet.
Mar 16, 2018 11:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: Side note, I abused the hell out of my old Chromebook. I added 8GB of RAM, overclocked it from time to time, flashed the bios, installed an HDD for more space, and yet it withstood all of that
Mar 16, 2018 11:07 PM - Lilith Valentine: If it could last 6-7 years with that level of abuse, think of how much life I would have gotten with not abusing it
Mar 16, 2018 11:07 PM - Flame: which chromebook are you buying now?
Mar 16, 2018 11:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: Most likely the Acer 15
Mar 16, 2018 11:10 PM - Lilith Valentine: It's only for going online when I am in the living room or at a friend's house. So I am just looking for one that has a good size screen and can do that
Mar 16, 2018 11:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: That and it's only 200$ in pretty much every store in my area
Mar 16, 2018 11:13 PM - Depravo: Are they good for netflix/spotify and shit?
Mar 16, 2018 11:14 PM - Flame: .well yeah
Mar 16, 2018 11:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 16, 2018 11:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Yeah, they are really good at all things internet and media.
Mar 16, 2018 11:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Well most media, more like streaming media that is
Mar 16, 2018 11:15 PM - Flame: well chromebook has android these days
Mar 16, 2018 11:16 PM - Flame: you can install VLC and playthem
Mar 16, 2018 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 16, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: And now they run android apps are they any good for emulation? I'm not expecting anything above 16bit.
Mar 16, 2018 11:17 PM - Flame: anything a phone can you can
Mar 16, 2018 11:17 PM - Flame: ds, ps1, psp
Mar 16, 2018 11:19 PM - Lilith Valentine: I have not used ChromeOS in quite some time. So I can't give any solid answer ChromeOS related questions. When I do get it, I will be researching the fuck out of what ChromeOS can do now
Mar 16, 2018 11:20 PM - Flame: its pretty much linux with chrome
Mar 16, 2018 11:21 PM - Flame: BUT has android in it
Mar 16, 2018 11:22 PM - Lilith Valentine: I know ChromeOS is actually Gentoo  I was researching getting to the Gentoo level before jumping over to expending Linux support for Chromebook hardware
Mar 17, 2018 12:17 AM - Old: Beer ~
Mar 17, 2018 12:23 AM - Depravo: Hoorah!
Mar 17, 2018 12:23 AM - Depravo: Tequila and Cointreau for me.
Mar 17, 2018 12:24 AM - Depravo: But stay tuned for tomorrow. St Paddy's day and I have a case of Guinness on standby.
Mar 17, 2018 12:26 AM - Depravo: Purple Velvets ahoy!
Mar 17, 2018 12:38 AM - Old: Good ol' Guinness.  Not really into mixed drinks nor cocktails, but I enjoy my beer & the odd swig of single-malt/brandy/dark rum.
Mar 17, 2018 12:42 AM - Depravo: I'm a connoisseur of liver destruction.
Mar 17, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: But only at the weekend.
Mar 17, 2018 12:50 AM - VinsCool: Mmm I'll get some improved iced tea tonight.
Mar 17, 2018 12:50 AM - VinsCool: That has some alcohol in
Mar 17, 2018 12:50 AM - Depravo: Improved? How do you improve it?
Mar 17, 2018 12:50 AM - VinsCool: Gotta be a good week end start
Mar 17, 2018 12:54 AM - Old: A bit of the natural herb, beer, and a few cigs.  I'm a man of modest vices.
Mar 17, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbP--RsNj70
Mar 17, 2018 1:15 AM - Depravo: Have a good song. You're welcome.
Mar 17, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH9FyLsfDzw For you Depravo lol
Mar 17, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: Have you posted that before?
Mar 17, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: I remember the annoyingly attractive girl.
Mar 17, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol she is kinda hot
Mar 17, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and yes I posted it before but I wasn't sure if you seen it or not  lol
Mar 17, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost dated a slightly like 20 pounds heavier version of her and amazingly she even sounded close to the same.
Mar 17, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: My nose piercing is just like hers.
Mar 17, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could hook them together lol
Mar 17, 2018 1:50 AM - Depravo: My beard isn't as long as the other guys is yet.
Mar 17, 2018 1:51 AM - Depravo: I'm still sticking to my resolutions. Don't buy any video games and don't shave.
Mar 17, 2018 1:59 AM - pyromaniac123: my new year resolution was to quit smoking
Mar 17, 2018 1:59 AM - VinsCool: My resolution was to become a better person.
Mar 17, 2018 1:59 AM - VinsCool: I doubt I ever got any better.
Mar 17, 2018 2:00 AM - Depravo: Are you managing so far, Pyro?
Mar 17, 2018 2:00 AM - pyromaniac123: i didnt smoke in the first place
Mar 17, 2018 2:00 AM - Depravo: I'm now 13 years fag free.
Mar 17, 2018 2:00 AM - Depravo: Silly bastard.
Mar 17, 2018 2:01 AM - pyromaniac123: 
Mar 17, 2018 2:01 AM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/FbPQQtE.jpg
Mar 17, 2018 2:01 AM - Depravo: I admit I'm cheating by trimming around the 'tache.
Mar 17, 2018 2:02 AM - pyromaniac123: i bought a birthday card for my nephew cause it's his birthday today
Mar 17, 2018 2:02 AM - pyromaniac123: £3.50
Mar 17, 2018 2:02 AM - pyromaniac123: ...
Mar 17, 2018 2:03 AM - Depravo: Anyway Pyro,  asked this last week but you fucked off...
Mar 17, 2018 2:03 AM - Depravo: Did I sell you pokemon Red?
Mar 17, 2018 2:03 AM - pyromaniac123: yeah
Mar 17, 2018 2:03 AM - pyromaniac123: and yellow and blue i think
Mar 17, 2018 2:04 AM - Depravo: That's fucking weird because I found a Pokemon Red cart under my bed and I don't remember ever having two copies.
Mar 17, 2018 2:06 AM - pyromaniac123: he's 4 yo, do i give him £20 or £25?
Mar 17, 2018 2:07 AM - Depravo: £20
Mar 17, 2018 2:07 AM - pyromaniac123: fuck it, the card was expensive enough
Mar 17, 2018 2:07 AM - Depravo: My standard gift is a £20 note in a card.
Mar 17, 2018 2:08 AM - Depravo: "Buy your own fucking present, prick!"
Mar 17, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 17, 2018 2:08 AM - pyromaniac123: cant tell my nephew that though
Mar 17, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYtAmrQUt_s
Mar 17, 2018 2:09 AM - Depravo: Depends how much you like him.
Mar 17, 2018 2:09 AM - pyromaniac123: he's a little shit but the good kind
Mar 17, 2018 2:11 AM - Depravo: Threaten to sellotape him to the ceiling.
Mar 17, 2018 2:12 AM - Depravo: "Mother! Where's that sellotape?"
Mar 17, 2018 2:12 AM - pyromaniac123: i get the feeling you may not like your family/relatives
Mar 17, 2018 2:14 AM - Depravo: I like them in my own way. At arms length.
Mar 17, 2018 2:16 AM - Depravo: Hey Old! If you reply to threads with only an image people will report you. Then I have to, you know, like do something to justify my staff position.
Mar 17, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Keep your friends close and your enemies closer? lol
Mar 17, 2018 2:17 AM - Depravo: Keeps your enemas even closer. It's painful otherwise.
Mar 17, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 17, 2018 2:24 AM - Old: Depravo - Oh!  Where do you mean?
Mar 17, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/3/16/17130506/netflix-autoplay-previews-trailers-rian-johnson
Mar 17, 2018 2:36 AM - Flame: depravo ill buy the pokemon red off you...
Mar 17, 2018 2:51 AM - Helpful Corn: "Staff position" 
Mar 17, 2018 2:57 AM - VinsCool: 
Mar 17, 2018 3:42 AM - Joe88: https://www.wsj.com/articles/do-you-own-bitcoin-the-irs-is-coming-for-you-1521192601
Mar 17, 2018 3:44 AM - Memoir: Yay garbage wsj
Mar 17, 2018 3:57 AM - Joe88: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bitcoin-exchange-coinbase-is-handing-over-user-information-to-the-irs-2018-02-27


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 18, 2018)

Mar 17, 2018 4:06 AM - Dionicio3: Helpful corn should ban himself
Mar 17, 2018 4:06 AM - Dionicio3: :^)
Mar 17, 2018 4:07 AM - VinsCool: I would get a spliff
Mar 17, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going green for St Patties? lol
Mar 17, 2018 6:14 AM - hobbledehoy899: That's right, that's today.
Mar 17, 2018 6:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to listen to some chiptunes?
Mar 17, 2018 6:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://jdbye.noip.me:8000/listen.pls
Mar 17, 2018 6:49 AM - smileyhead: It's a very hip chiptune.
Mar 17, 2018 6:53 AM - smileyhead: Oh nevermind, I thought it was just a link to Hip to Fuck Bees.
Mar 17, 2018 6:53 AM - smileyhead: Is this a channel or playlist of some kind?
Mar 17, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TgW_q1Ur_AY pretty good doc
Mar 17, 2018 7:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CvqmD0CZao
Mar 17, 2018 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: bees bees
Mar 17, 2018 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're everywhere
Mar 17, 2018 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: bees bees
Mar 17, 2018 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: so hip to FUCK BEES
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: bees bees
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're everywhere'
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: bees bees
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: bees bees
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're everywhere
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: bees bees
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: so hip to FUCK BEES
Mar 17, 2018 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: :bee:
Mar 17, 2018 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 17, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZNzxFieP0E
Mar 17, 2018 8:32 AM - GamerzHell9137: now that was hilarious
Mar 17, 2018 8:32 AM - kenenthk: gamerzmum
Mar 17, 2018 9:02 AM - kenenthk: psi
Mar 17, 2018 9:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-PlayStation-3-Slim-3-55-OFW-120GB-PS3-Fast-Shipping/152594817328?hash=item23875c2130:g:Cg0AAOSwkWNZoynE kinda tempted
Mar 17, 2018 9:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-2-5-1TB-7-2K-SAS-6Gb-s-Hard-Drive-w-Tray-XKGH0/162107897643?epid=177497170&hash=item25be62372b:g:zTAAAOSwc1FXZClQ lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That hard drive is nuts... lol but it is SAS and they always get a premium for some reason.
Mar 17, 2018 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That PS3 slim on 3.55 sounds like a scam to me.
Mar 17, 2018 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think they came with 3.55 at all?
Mar 17, 2018 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Is it 3.50?
Mar 17, 2018 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Sony-Playstation-Slim-Firmware-3-55-3/dp/B00LR34Z6E
Mar 17, 2018 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess they downgraded them somehow?
Mar 17, 2018 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just install Rebug and off you go lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:30 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SONY-PS3-CONSOLES-VIDEO-FOR-PARTS/253486044649?hash=item3b04f215e9:g:hhUAAOSwbkVaHdP1 If the only issue that theres a miss hdd might be worth the bid
Mar 17, 2018 9:32 AM - kenenthk: Nevermind the rubber pads on the screws are missing lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Original-XBOX-Hard-Drive-DESCRIPTION-Microsoft/dp/B00WFGSJRS/ref=pd_sbs_63_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00WFGSJRS&pd_rd_r=QV9KX0HJ6XG3HCJTHVFC&pd_rd_w=lrQme&pd_rd_wg=5qnQv&psc=1&refRID=QV9KX0HJ6XG3HCJTHVFC
Mar 17, 2018 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also missing screws
Mar 17, 2018 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't bid on a PS3 for fixing, they are a pain in the ass to fix... lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:37 AM - kenenthk: My op manager might bitch me out because someone slipped on a floor i mopped lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 360 seems a bit easier to do things too but at the same time more likely to need things done lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you use those little "wet floor" things?
Mar 17, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If so then there is no issue, can't sue for being stupid lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:38 AM - kenenthk: I have a xkeys modded 360 but there are some ps3 exclusives i missed out on
Mar 17, 2018 9:38 AM - kenenthk: lol no they never told me to set them out and they only have like 6 when theres like 10 bathrooms
Mar 17, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am on the opposite position I have a modded PS3 but I need to mod like 2 of these 360's lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:39 AM - kenenthk: My coworker just said to use less water
Mar 17, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that's not a great idea 
Mar 17, 2018 9:40 AM - kenenthk: Right so I'm just gonna be like we need more wet floor signs
Mar 17, 2018 9:41 AM - kenenthk: No one there sets out wet floor signs because they assume everyones gone
Mar 17, 2018 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they do need more if they do not have enough, unless they want to pay you to stand there while it dries and tell people "caution wet floor!" lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:42 AM - kenenthk: That would do old lady I work with his hella lazy while I'm expected to get everything done on time
Mar 17, 2018 9:42 AM - kenenthk: Fucking old people
Mar 17, 2018 9:57 AM - kenenthk: I dont understand how a game about boobs can turn into a action based fighting game oh wait thats dating
Mar 17, 2018 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 17, 2018 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Original-XBOX-Hard-Drive-DESCRIPTION-Microsoft/dp/B00WFGSJRS/ref=pd_sbs_63_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00WFGSJRS&pd_rd_r=QV9KX0HJ6XG3HCJTHVFC&pd_rd_w=lrQme&pd_rd_wg=5qnQv&psc=1&refRID=QV9KX0HJ6XG3HCJTHVFC
Mar 17, 2018 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4oKyclV
Mar 17, 2018 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FiQxu
Mar 17, 2018 10:30 AM - kenenthk: go to bed psi
Mar 17, 2018 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2DKJX
Mar 17, 2018 10:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oSeoYOj.jpg
Mar 17, 2018 1:09 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gofundme.com/88626-save-toys-r-us
Mar 17, 2018 1:27 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 17, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2DVtK
Mar 17, 2018 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qg256hU.jpg
Mar 17, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQwYNca4iog
Mar 17, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/njPGVbd.jpg
Mar 17, 2018 1:42 PM - Veho: Pokewars is awesome.
Mar 17, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ngRcn
Mar 17, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ngl8R
Mar 17, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rwVtGmh
Mar 17, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pA8djdsT2R4
Mar 17, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dgPZ6
Mar 17, 2018 4:28 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/RobertDowneyJr/status/975042829373157377/photo/1
Mar 17, 2018 4:28 PM - Depravo: What a guy.
Mar 17, 2018 4:50 PM - Veho: Dendrophilia is a thing.
Mar 17, 2018 4:51 PM - Depravo: Tree Bummers Anonymous.
Mar 17, 2018 5:03 PM - Veho: I bought some cheapass vermouth to make ghetto martinis but then I realized I was out of cheapass gin so now I'm just drinking vermouth.
Mar 17, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 17, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very mouth
Mar 17, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Much mooth
Mar 17, 2018 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7881410/
Mar 17, 2018 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you got $10 and a ps4, buy now! 
Mar 17, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or don't, i recommend you do. 
Mar 17, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im going to get an Xbox one x box one
Mar 17, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XXX edition
Mar 17, 2018 5:14 PM - Joe88: reminds me of those graphics cards
Mar 17, 2018 5:14 PM - Joe88: XFX X1950XTX XXX MHZ edition
Mar 17, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember those always made me chuckle
Mar 17, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now with 27% more X!
Mar 17, 2018 5:23 PM - Joe88: we clearly needed more X's
Mar 17, 2018 5:24 PM - Joe88: got another free review case https://i.imgur.com/zPu9lFR.jpg thinking of selling it and getting a 570X instead
Mar 17, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more USB in the front?
Mar 17, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than that looks buetifull lol
Mar 17, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lately I have taken to just plugging like 3 long ass USB cords in the back and just running them up the side of my case combined with the 2 ports up front gives me enough to charge my phone and tablet and stuff lol
Mar 17, 2018 5:31 PM - Joe88: I dont like the dark tinited glass
Mar 17, 2018 5:32 PM - Joe88: also another problem is I would have to get rid of all my 5.3" drive bay stuff
Mar 17, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eww yeah so it's all for no function 
Mar 17, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For
Mar 17, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Form
Mar 17, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah surprisingly I still burn CD and DVD stuff once in a while
Mar 17, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever get these 360s hacked I'll probably burn more lol
Mar 17, 2018 5:35 PM - Joe88: would have to get one of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MRUN0HQ/?coliid=I1QIPV1BOIHQHX&colid=3D18YJS36XLTW&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Mar 17, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Somewhere around I have an external Sony DVD burner but it also records from like RCA inputs or something
Mar 17, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hated it because the software was ass
Mar 17, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uV8xQiV.gif
Mar 17, 2018 5:41 PM - Depravo: Veho, martinis are so yesterday. It's all about the Guinness today.
Mar 17, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/TBH9Z
Mar 17, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skiing not even once
Mar 17, 2018 5:45 PM - Joe88: thats the second half of the gif, guy in red at the end, rip
Mar 17, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SsersWq_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 17, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/H5hX2Wo_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 17, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This cosplay thing is hilarious lol
Mar 17, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BbVOknc_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 17, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/wtf/zIJfD I call it the flingotron lol
Mar 17, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: Now that's a fidget spinner.
Mar 17, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 17, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lpWJ7Hm.mp4
Mar 17, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: Strawberry folds is now a euphemism.
Mar 17, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: 
Mar 17, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DMgOd6Yib7s
Mar 17, 2018 6:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/n0NQkTq.jpg
Mar 17, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ipg8c
Mar 17, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: Hi-res photo of my drink https://i.imgur.com/2pBWa9v.jpg
Mar 17, 2018 6:44 PM - Flame: Depravo are you selling your Pokemon red?
Mar 17, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: No, I'm just drinking Guinness.
Mar 17, 2018 7:07 PM - Qtis: Dyyds
Mar 17, 2018 7:07 PM - Qtis: Any good PS4 game recommendations?
Mar 17, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: Exclusives or multiplats?
Mar 17, 2018 7:15 PM - Qtis: Exclusives
Mar 17, 2018 7:15 PM - Qtis: 
Mar 17, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: Horizon Zero Dawn.
Mar 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Qtis: Dlc worth it?
Mar 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: If you liked the base game then yes.
Mar 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Qtis: Thinking should I wait for the complete to drop under 20 or just buy the base game
Mar 17, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: That would be up to you but it's a bloody good game. My personal favourite game of 2017.
Mar 17, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get it on steam in 5 years for 6 bucks lol
Mar 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Qtis I posted one earlier 
Mar 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7881410/
Mar 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ^
Mar 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There it is again 
Mar 17, 2018 7:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: >PS4
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: >Not steam
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: What can i do bout it ¯\_(ツ)_/¯,
Mar 17, 2018 7:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Mar 17, 2018 10:53 PM - JellyPerson: hey
Mar 17, 2018 11:09 PM - Old: (burrrRRRRRRrrrp)
Mar 17, 2018 11:25 PM - Noctosphere: ncie burp, youre improving your french
Mar 18, 2018 1:09 AM - Noctosphere: is there a twitch streaming plannet this evening?
Mar 18, 2018 1:11 AM - Noctosphere: planned*
Mar 18, 2018 1:23 AM - VinsCool: nope
Mar 18, 2018 2:32 AM - DeslotlCL: duck
Mar 18, 2018 3:54 AM - Dionicio3: Go duck yourself
Mar 18, 2018 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: QUACK!


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 19, 2018)

Mar 18, 2018 4:01 AM - Dionicio3: First post of the day
Mar 18, 2018 4:05 AM - DeslotlCL: but duck means dick
Mar 18, 2018 4:13 AM - Dionicio3: I like dick
Mar 18, 2018 4:17 AM - DeslotlCL: everybody should like the d
Mar 18, 2018 4:26 AM - Dionicio3: Yes
Mar 18, 2018 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R779hMGGC4&feature=em-uploademail
Mar 18, 2018 6:49 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 18, 2018 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you no like the sack? lol
Mar 18, 2018 7:12 AM - kenenthk: I just felt like saying fuck you
Mar 18, 2018 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2018 8:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: MSX was a pretty interesting console
Mar 18, 2018 8:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: The MSX line was actually a full computer platform, complete with multiple manufacturers of intercompatible hardware.
Mar 18, 2018 8:11 AM - hobbledehoy899: In fact, the "MS" in "MSX" stands for Microsoft.
Mar 18, 2018 8:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: that'
Mar 18, 2018 8:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's the interesting part
Mar 18, 2018 8:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: that approach never really worked for philips with the cd-i but it seems to have worked okay for the msx
Mar 18, 2018 8:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: although it didn't do very well worldwide did it
Mar 18, 2018 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could say the MSX was the original Microsoft X box lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It didn't do anything here in the US that I was aware of at the time, I think I had read about it in one or two magazines but really it was all IBM or Commadore or Apple in my area (Michigan)
Mar 18, 2018 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew like 1 person who had a TRS-80 and I had some odd machines like the TI-994A lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BDamM
Mar 18, 2018 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: well in US those early computers were never really that popular it was more of an europe/japan thing especially UK
Mar 18, 2018 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: UK had so many different ones
Mar 18, 2018 9:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: in US dedicated game systems seemed to be more popular
Mar 18, 2018 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah everyone had a Nintendo NES
Mar 18, 2018 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if you had some sort of home computer you still needed a Nintendo for Mario and Contra and Castlevania lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RC Pro AM and Rad Racer lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5UaBd5z.jpg
Mar 18, 2018 9:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't rad racer on avgn
Mar 18, 2018 9:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: nintendo nintendo entertainment system lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:38 AM - kenenthk: Mozerlla and marinara are chips now
Mar 18, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rad Racer was pretty cool at the time, I mean it's total crap by racing game standards now but back then you had like nothing against it lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pole Position on the 2600 was probably the next best FP racing game lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: didn't arcades exist back then
Mar 18, 2018 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: they had some good racing games
Mar 18, 2018 9:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think the first racing game i played was either in an arcade or top gear on snes
Mar 18, 2018 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well yeah arcades but who had like 5,000 bucks to spend on a machine that played 1 game  lol
Mar 18, 2018 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: and no i don't think it was daytona
Mar 18, 2018 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Daytona would have been the mid 90's I think?
Mar 18, 2018 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe late 90's
Mar 18, 2018 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds about right
Mar 18, 2018 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a 90s kid
Mar 18, 2018 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spy Hunter and Hang On or Out Run would have been the mid to late 80's
Mar 18, 2018 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Road Blasters
Mar 18, 2018 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: the bowling alley had a few arcade machines so i would go there sometimes when i had some spare change
Mar 18, 2018 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think they only had a couple and it was all racing games plus an air hockey table
Mar 18, 2018 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: never had a proper arcade here
Mar 18, 2018 9:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/P6bPVmg5Ymw
Mar 18, 2018 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i remember there was a place i used to eat with dad which was on the way to where he lived in oslo that had some arcade machines that i played there
Mar 18, 2018 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was a single arcade machine iirc
Mar 18, 2018 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: they had that thing for years
Mar 18, 2018 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rdYOvTd.jpg
Mar 18, 2018 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://diablo.wikia.com/wiki/The_Horadric_Hamburger Found this in Diablo III tonight...
Mar 18, 2018 9:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: so much money wasted on those iphone experiments
Mar 18, 2018 9:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: why'd he have to pick the newest most expensive phone ever
Mar 18, 2018 9:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: if he's really gonna make a full armor out of them that's honestly just wasteful
Mar 18, 2018 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Wow ruffles actually made a good tasting gimmick chip
Mar 18, 2018 9:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol nice one psi
Mar 18, 2018 9:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: what flavor?
Mar 18, 2018 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Mariana and mozerlla
Mar 18, 2018 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eeww'
Mar 18, 2018 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am probably the worst judge of chip flavors ever. I don't really like potato chips lol
Mar 18, 2018 10:07 AM - kenenthk: They actually have a good cheese after taste
Mar 18, 2018 10:09 AM - kenenthk: They get old after a while but would be good on a grilled cheese
Mar 18, 2018 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: wait
Mar 18, 2018 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: marijuana and mozzarella?
Mar 18, 2018 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Mar 18, 2018 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHX6tHdQGiQ
Mar 18, 2018 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: good story
Mar 18, 2018 10:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/iqjUuQD4PJY
Mar 18, 2018 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Love the ink cartridge story but I do think the 23 cents is a bit low, even from China
Mar 18, 2018 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY9gs5EJcMs
Mar 18, 2018 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QiMlfvw
Mar 18, 2018 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/selfie_public
Mar 18, 2018 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: good guide 1/10
Mar 18, 2018 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10/10*
Mar 18, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/fireworks
Mar 18, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: true story
Mar 18, 2018 1:25 PM - T-hug: propganda
Mar 18, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: proper Gandhi
Mar 18, 2018 2:23 PM - Old: "Mariana"-flavored chips, eh?  Huh, what's she taste like?
Mar 18, 2018 2:30 PM - T-hug: ghandi's flip flop
Mar 18, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2018 2:56 PM - Old: "If it tastes like trout..."
Mar 18, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: ... It's a penis
Mar 18, 2018 3:34 PM - Old: "If it tastes like penis...."
Mar 18, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mommy kisses?
Mar 18, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2018 4:24 PM - Noctosphere: is there a twitch streaming planned for today?
Mar 18, 2018 4:25 PM - Noctosphere: its been a while that I havent seen one from gbatempo
Mar 18, 2018 4:29 PM - Veho: Gahndhi's hairdryer.
Mar 18, 2018 4:31 PM - Noctosphere: whut?
Mar 18, 2018 4:32 PM - Noctosphere: well, ive bought gahndhi shampoo, thats no  big deal
Mar 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So is like Gandhi a skin head?
Mar 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Noctosphere: maybe idk... but somehow, I'm slowly losing hair recently
Mar 18, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ded
Mar 18, 2018 5:13 PM - Noctosphere: ?
Mar 18, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwCdx0FgTRE
Mar 18, 2018 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Temp is ded
Mar 18, 2018 5:26 PM - Noctosphere: 
Mar 18, 2018 5:26 PM - Noctosphere: NO
Mar 18, 2018 5:26 PM - Noctosphere: NO IT ISNT
Mar 18, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ded
Mar 18, 2018 5:27 PM - Noctosphere: NO
Mar 18, 2018 5:27 PM - Noctosphere: IT ISNT
Mar 18, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just resting
Mar 18, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably tired from it's trip to the fiord
Mar 18, 2018 5:30 PM - Noctosphere: 
Mar 18, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npjOSLCR2hE
Mar 18, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPljK07-F2U&feature=youtu.be&t=360 Not quite sure what the bikes end game here was.. lol
Mar 18, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still ded
Mar 18, 2018 6:17 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Mar 18, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/03/17/2316200/1-in-3-michigan-workers-tested-opened-a-password-phishing-email
Mar 18, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hnt8X
Mar 18, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/91PQo
Mar 18, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: The walking trashcan is getting uppity, huh?
Mar 18, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8V4iF
Mar 18, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought you would like that one Veho  lol
Mar 18, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that last one I just posted lol
Mar 18, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: Yeah  
Mar 18, 2018 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 18, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: DED
Mar 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VLrLM
Mar 18, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/l/drone-footage-shows-collapsed-residential-building-after-taiwan-earthquake/vp-BBIPcwy
Mar 18, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: A lot of those ways to get electrified assume that every electronic has the power wired directly up to the exterior casing
Mar 18, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which I don't think was the case even in the 1930s
Mar 18, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: But maybe I'm wrong there
Mar 18, 2018 9:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kUx8jUU.mp4
Mar 18, 2018 10:04 PM - Old: ^He's joining the GBATemp forums as we speak!
Mar 18, 2018 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: A lot of those ways to get electrified assume that every electronic has the power wired directly up to the exterior casing < Unless the power lines are relatively brand new (ie 10 years or younger), then chances are the insulation on the power line has flaked and worn off over the years, which would make them extremely dangerous to touch while grounded
Mar 18, 2018 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of those are indeed dumb though lol
Mar 18, 2018 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the pissing on a power line one, that's quite inaccurate since the only way you could get shocked from that is if your pee was an uninterrupted stream
Mar 18, 2018 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which only happens at super close distances (less than a few feet, generally, and even then it's "unreliable")
Mar 18, 2018 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think a lot of them appear to be in "bathroom situations", too, where there's unpredictable variables like moisture in the air and coated on various appliances which could indeed cause some kinds of shocks
Mar 18, 2018 10:42 PM - AlanJohn: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV0TZJAvXOM
Mar 18, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: hey psio
Mar 19, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Mar 19, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MIUNdOm.jpg
Mar 19, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwyKx8TvRcE&feature=em-uploademail
Mar 19, 2018 3:06 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 19, 2018 3:40 AM - kenenthk: Asshole


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 20, 2018)

Mar 19, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you always know the nicest things to say 
Mar 19, 2018 4:21 AM - kenenthk: I just tried that Wendy's mushroom burger shit was nasty
Mar 19, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks 
Mar 19, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you tried the baconator?
Mar 19, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/suspected-drug-dealers-arrested-hiding-cocaine-lsd-ins-1823875295/amp
Mar 19, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wn.nr/WEjRps
Mar 19, 2018 5:31 AM - hobbledehoy899: Screen burn-in
Mar 19, 2018 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1tFVhBj.jpg
Mar 19, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJP7n0a9LXc
Mar 19, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crypto mining has kind of killed off the VR market (what little there was) lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: I don't get why I always get the angry black lady that looks like she's about to kill me for no reason
Mar 19, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Angry black lady?
Mar 19, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: You know exactly what I mean
Mar 19, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At Wendy's? lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I get her at Popeye's near me... or the Steak and Shake.... lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: I love the sort of workers that look at you like you have no idea what you're saying I'm just like that's sort of your job to help me know
Mar 19, 2018 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I hate getting an attitude like "Oh god what the hell just go away" lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: That's me at any job
Mar 19, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/review/optoma-hd143x-projector.754/#comments title lol 500 bucks is expensive for a 1080p projector
Mar 19, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think projectors are even needed these days.
Mar 19, 2018 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-65-Class-4K-2160P-LED-TV-U650CV-U/48874705 Less than 500 bucks
Mar 19, 2018 7:56 AM - kenenthk: Saves on glass
Mar 19, 2018 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/03/18/1930240/firefox-master-password-system-has-been-poorly-secured-for-the-past-9-years-researcher-says
Mar 19, 2018 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mspoweruser.com/first-adult-title-comes-to-the-microsoft-hololens/amp/
Mar 19, 2018 9:15 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ou2uQ3LUUoc this should be titled the other way around
Mar 19, 2018 10:07 AM - migles: that cops video is interesting
Mar 19, 2018 10:12 AM - kenenthk: I have rights to travel without a license is my favorite
Mar 19, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: theese people are asking for it actually...
Mar 19, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: this black dude was trying to BS the guy
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: and the camera is obvious to make him look good and to trigger the cop
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: notice how the clip is cutted btw?
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: there is a missing part in the middle..
Mar 19, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: really theese people...they all setup this... they put a camera, and then give a shit idiotic atitude and attempt to trigger the other person
Mar 19, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: btw, dont understand one thing, you can refuse to show your ID or info to a cop?
Mar 19, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: in here, you can refuse but you then have to accompany the cop into the police station so they will identify you
Mar 19, 2018 10:58 AM - dimmidice: not everyone even has an ID in the US do they?
Mar 19, 2018 12:07 PM - Old: "These people", eh?  Hmmmm...
Mar 19, 2018 12:17 PM - migles: lel, in germany it's forbidden to get out of your house without an ID
Mar 19, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: yes old, "these people" the ones that refuse to colaborate and put an act in front of a camera and do a tantrum and acting to make the cops look like shit
Mar 19, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6:31 AM - migles: btw, dont understand one thing, you can refuse to show your ID or info to a cop? <---- You can try... but pretty much it's best to just to show them the ID and get on with your day the consequences can escalate quite quickly.
Mar 19, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now instead of a simple speeding ticket, you end up with a resisting arrest charge and sometimes cops can be dicks and say you hit them. So yeah... lol
Mar 19, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: so like here? you can refuse bu you will be taken to the station until they know who you ware
Mar 19, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: *are
Mar 19, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: exactly
Mar 19, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will ID you one way or another lol
Mar 19, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now the guy walking home with groceries, lol yeah I believe he sued and won money.
Mar 19, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: it says so in the midle of the screen
Mar 19, 2018 2:25 PM - migles: but couldn't like, he be charged with, interference of the investigation or something?
Mar 19, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p6MoZ
Mar 19, 2018 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles they try that stuff all the time.
Mar 19, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was younger and had no money for hiring a lawyer, I got arrested for assault and battery on a LEO (Law enforcement officer) he basically pulled over and started harassing me and some friends then assaulted me lol
Mar 19, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is really weird is I didn't do anything that would warrant his behavior... I could have been a millionaire lol
Mar 19, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But cell phones where not a thing back in those days so no video 
Mar 19, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YrOHOtN
Mar 19, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: but psio, nowadays people will put the phone recording, usually secretly and trigger others into shit :C
Mar 19, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: usually just for likes
Mar 19, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: or views in youtube
Mar 19, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: anyway
Mar 19, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: is there other funnies?
Mar 19, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tons lol
Mar 19, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SsQJ1
Mar 19, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kIKla
Mar 19, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HTBDh
Mar 19, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qXiWGr6.jpg
Mar 19, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pz716
Mar 19, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: Beat me to it.
Mar 19, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: 
Mar 19, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8kDnL.jpg
Mar 19, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50190680 Migles needs this lol
Mar 19, 2018 3:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dMY4g
Mar 19, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: lol weird accessory
Mar 19, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: psio, so, when do you get me a pkmn crystal? :C
Mar 19, 2018 4:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j1Zpapx.jpg
Mar 19, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kensnursery.com/product/real-chocolate-tree-theobroma-cacao/
Mar 19, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Mar 19, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He really should have hacked the transport system to recreate the torso's of famous women... lol
Mar 19, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Lifelike? If you don't keep these refrigerated they start smelling bad really quick..." lol
Mar 19, 2018 5:12 PM - Veho: What's the point, when you have the holodeck?
Mar 19, 2018 5:20 PM - Old: Reg Broccoli.
Mar 19, 2018 5:22 PM - Veho: Good ole sergeant Broccoli and his harem of crew caricatures.
Mar 19, 2018 5:23 PM - Veho: Correction, Lieutenant Broccoli.
Mar 19, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my Pi 3 B+ 
Mar 19, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to transfer all my ROMs and scrape data 
Mar 19, 2018 5:33 PM - Old: “Dr. Cochrane, I know this sounds silly, but can I shake your hand?”
Mar 19, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Mar 19, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You overclock it yet?
Mar 19, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Household-Blood-Glucose-Meters-monitor-with-50pcs-strips-50-pcs-Needles-Lancets-Glucometer-Blood-Sugar-Detection/32291420342.html Just got this in the mail lol it speaks Chinese (lucky for me the numbers are all I need)
Mar 19, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably calling me a fat bastard in Chinese "Put your blood on the thing now you fat American bastard!" me "She sounds so friendly!" lol
Mar 19, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I will say this build quality and everything worked so yay me.... fucking hate stabbing my finger lol
Mar 19, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50204232 Tom buy this and install Amiga OS on it... lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You overclock it yet? < can't overclock this one yet lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it runs at 200mhz more than the Pi 3, and people have reported 0 improvement in emulator speeds whatsoever for this one so it probably isn't worth it regardless lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT0OX8TXRCM here is a guide and the files needed to OC it Tom  lol but you would need some cooling
Mar 19, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This particular update adds better networking, now has integrated 802.11ac and 10/100/1000mbps ethernet instead of potato n and 10/100mbps lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but 100Mbps is plenty for emulators that would run better on a original Xbox  lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Joe88: isnt it still limited to 300mbps?
Mar 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid I kid but what more runs on it that wouldn't run on the original?
Mar 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but now instead of taking a billion years to transfer 17GB of ROMs it only took me 25ish minutes!
Mar 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the effective speed is just 300mbps
Mar 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I used to think my tablet, I was going to replace it with something way better, but I realized that nothing more would run on something 3X's the price 
Mar 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And nothing really Psi, as I said, this is more a networking update then a performance one
Mar 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not the Pi 4 lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still the same ol' shitty VideoCore GPU and 64 bit ARM SoC
Mar 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi 4 should be an octo core 2Ghz with 4GB's of RAM and like the best Mali GPU lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's a Mali 450 MP isn't it?
Mar 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mali 400 series where great GPU's for Android but they are super old these days.
Mar 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The T800's are much much much nicer and I think they have even been replaced lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's VideoCore
Mar 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VideoCore <
Mar 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Joe88: my note 2012 has that
Mar 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VideoCore?
Mar 19, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically one of the only low power, open source GPUs around
Mar 19, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is basically the only reason they're going with it, to keep the Pi as open source as possible
Mar 19, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ewww that's barely a GPU... lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should just plop this SoC in it... lol https://www.cnx-software.com/2016/04/06/amlogic-s912-processor-specifications/
Mar 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's enough for shitty emulation ;O;
Mar 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am enjoying this Xbox, should have modded it years ago lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome to 2003 Psi 
Mar 19, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but the emulation pack I put on it is new this year 
Mar 19, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:16 PM - T-hug: lol remember the trailer for xbox 360 and xbox live
Mar 19, 2018 6:16 PM - T-hug: calling DARK KNIGHT
Mar 19, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8QxKSRqXLuE?t=19 it plays in 720P so nice lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dark Knight... but Batman is white? cultural appropriation extreme! lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oS-0Fa0Y05k?t=9
Mar 19, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.khadas.com/vim Pi 4  lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still wont do PS2 or GameCube unless you game stream  lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_580662.html?lkid=11540471 damn the price is right though.
Mar 19, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh it's the low end version
Mar 19, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_676880.html?wid=21 Shit too expensive lol buy a Shield TV at that point lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Mar 19, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn changing thermal paste on the Xbox was so effective getting idle temps 42C now.
Mar 19, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I fuck off all the time 
Mar 19, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12541/unlimited-5-year-endurance-100-tb-ssd
Mar 19, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $999,999,999.99!
Mar 19, 2018 6:43 PM - T-hug: It may have been dark master
Mar 19, 2018 6:43 PM - T-hug: See if can find it
Mar 19, 2018 6:44 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/UQh1EVR-1H4
Mar 19, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I will take 3 so I can back up all that data....
Mar 19, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you imagine buying one of those and stuffing it full and then having it croak lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine in like 10 years time 100TB SSD's will be in the normal price range?
Mar 19, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 200 bucks?
Mar 19, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That will be awesome, I can store all my old games lol
Mar 19, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.computerworld.com/article/2852233/want-a-100tb-disk-drive-youll-have-to-wait-til-2025.html 2025 for magnetic drives maybe? 100TB's hmm so dreamy lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:08 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/VJawYtS_MlE
Mar 19, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 56 cores? I wonder what the purpose of that would be for a normal person lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5coHmC9.mp4
Mar 19, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird.... original Xbox is behind me and grandson is playing spiderman 2... I had the ethernet cable plugged in, and weird annoying buzz sound, yanked it out and buzz gone.
Mar 19, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird sounds like the guy from Evil Dead is voicing it lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: i want a 100TB hdd :C
Mar 19, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it is Bruce Cambel lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles me too lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0132257/?ref_=ttfc_fc_cl_t5 He does a LOT of video game stuff lol
Mar 19, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew I liked the guy...
Mar 19, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles buy this for me!!! lol https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50218745
Mar 19, 2018 7:54 PM - Joe88: https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/19/17137336/htc-vive-pro-vr-hmd-upgrade-price-preorder-shipping-date
Mar 19, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EBHOl
Mar 19, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 that is the best virgin armor I have ever seen.... No slut would ever be able to penetrate that!!! lol
Mar 19, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fortunately with that thing covering your eyes and ears, you wont be able to hear or see anyone laughing at you... lol
Mar 19, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJP7n0a9LXc The VR Fad is over 
Mar 19, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: I believe them because they say so  ;O;
Mar 19, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Gm7LO34
Mar 19, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I believe them because the sales of all the VR headsets are abysmal making the Wii-U look like a smash hit.
Mar 19, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Sony one has like 4 times the sales of the next best selling headset and it's at like 4 million world wide.
Mar 19, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not exactly going to make the cost of developing for it worthwhile 
Mar 19, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the insane costs of GPU's right now make the PC side of things even crazier. 
Mar 19, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh you want to play VR on a PC? LOL here is your 1,000 dollar GPU and your 300 dollar goggles and the 1 good game..."
Mar 19, 2018 8:48 PM - Ericthegreat: $1000 GPU lol
Mar 19, 2018 8:48 PM - Ericthegreat: With Bitcoin bs
Mar 19, 2018 8:48 PM - Ericthegreat: $2000
Mar 19, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably 
Mar 19, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I hate to say it but the PS4 Pro with VR is probably the cheapest way to get into decent VR and it's probably not as good as PC but shit.... lol
Mar 19, 2018 8:54 PM - Depravo: Meh, it will go the same way as 3D. Don't bother.
Mar 19, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree Depravo or the 20 times in the past VR was tried lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I do feel this time was a LOT closer to being a success.
Mar 19, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aqTaKSZ.jpg
Mar 19, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 3-4 of those things... lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: I bought a pack of cigarette-shaped chewing gum "with smoke effect" today.
Mar 19, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: Never seen them before.
Mar 19, 2018 9:31 PM - Veho: We only had the non-smoking kind when I was a kid.
Mar 19, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was a kid we have the ones that you would blow on and like powder sugar would come out like smoke but not chewing gum was some sort of just icky just sugar shit lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armored_Warriors best game on the original Xbox  lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: This was better https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Captain_Commando
Mar 19, 2018 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Mar 19, 2018 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I saw captain commando, what I miss?
Mar 19, 2018 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why is someone talking about that? Is there new one coming?
Mar 19, 2018 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CAPCOM DOING WORK! 
Mar 19, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I think I seen that one when I was scrolling through all the arcade games lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't scare me like that.
Mar 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This Ninja Massive pack is the best thing on the Xbox original in my opinion lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only thing I want to see capcom do Is Ducktales remsatered 2 
Mar 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic Angel knight I miss the old Capcom that used to make like a good game every month 
Mar 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then mickey's magical quest remaster
Mar 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sure about that?
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't remember final fight on snes being good 
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dicktales Remastard lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fight on the SNES was awesome  considering it was a launch game lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well near launch
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sure we played the same game? 
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NO 2 PLAYER
Mar 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MISSING STAGES
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Music that sounds nothing like the arcade
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People are always like "but the SegaCD version!" yeah like 3 years later and 500 dollars worth of hardware sure.... lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AND MISSING CHARACTER!
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HELL NO IT WASN'T GOOD ON SNES. 
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For what it was, it was a good game 
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Part 2 and 3 where even better  lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Final fight 2 is a better game.
Mar 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But not by much since it was basically the same with all the old problems corrected.
Mar 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But MegaMan X and Street Fighter 2 Turbo more than made up for Final Fight lol
Mar 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let alone Super Ghouls and Ghosts 
Mar 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause those games was good, Final fight wasn't.
Mar 19, 2018 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The third game was better but not by much again!
Mar 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I dare you to say that to Mike Haggar's face lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Capcom too scared to make a new final fight game. 
Mar 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm sure someone from marvel vs capcom already did 
Mar 19, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like 3D beat em up's are hard to do? Maybe with like a Tekken style engine?
Mar 19, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I just want a 2D Castlevania  speaking of games that do not need a 3D makeover lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tekken force on Tekken 3? 
Mar 19, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Castlevania on the N64... what where they thinking? At least the PS1 game was fantastic lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Sonic Angel Knight I liked Tekken Force  lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We already have 3D beat them ups, is called EVERY DYNASTY WARRIOR GAME AND THE RIPOFFS 
Mar 19, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: uugghhh those things are pure trash lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talk about a button masher lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:05 PM - Flame: Castlevania on the GBA and NDS are the best
Mar 19, 2018 10:05 PM - Flame: fact!
Mar 19, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do love those games too
Mar 19, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have completed all the ones on the DS like 3 or 4 times each lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:12 PM - Lilith Valentine: I agree, Flame!
Mar 19, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only thing I didn't like was having to draw stuff in the one... It was well done but I feel like the game could have left that out lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It felt tacked on to me.
Mar 19, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a 10 out 10 game, because I think you only have to do it like 4-5 times?
Mar 19, 2018 10:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what do you think a BEAT THEM UP IS?
Mar 19, 2018 10:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BUTTON MASHER GAMES.
Mar 19, 2018 10:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That is basically final fight, but dynasty warriors is in 3D so 3D BEAT THEM UP
Mar 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well true, but the good ones have at least some sort of strategy lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSi, let's be honest, the only good 2D Beat them up that still exist
Mar 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dienasty warriors is like hit A until army is depleted.
Mar 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is ones like river city ransom
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That arc system works still make today
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nothing else, no final fight, double dragon, streets of rage or ninja turtles
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Do you have Battle Toads?
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nothing else but that
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I do, but I won't play it cause is damn hard.
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can beat it in single player mode... lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's impossible in two player mode lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought fighting mike tyson was hard, but then battle toads was like damn! 
Mar 19, 2018 10:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And then contra games was also like DAMN :
Mar 19, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me on the NES the hardest game was Bayou Billy  fuck that game with a cactus...
Mar 19, 2018 10:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Every konami game was like damn hard.
Mar 19, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Contra I can almost beat with out using the 30 lives code lol almost...
Mar 19, 2018 10:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which is why I hated playing those games for so long
Mar 19, 2018 10:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Especially ninja turtles
Mar 19, 2018 10:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: like DAMN 
Mar 19, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja Gaiden is a cake walk compared to Bayou Billy lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja Turtles is hard because it sucks... lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja Turtles the Arcade game on the NES was fun  lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It wasn't fun which made it stressful and tedious.
Mar 19, 2018 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But then again, it's konami's fault for porting that game to nes
Mar 19, 2018 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just hated konami games for long time cause they was hard.
Mar 19, 2018 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like atlus games
Mar 19, 2018 10:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Especially when you was a kid and couldn't win, that stuff stay with you haunting you for life 
Mar 19, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Castlevania 1 and 3 where great Konami games  lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 I beat it at the time, but seriously who ever designed some of the secrets... should go suck a dildo made out of frozen dung.
Mar 19, 2018 10:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean Losing isn't always fun and also not the best feeling. A healthy balance of winning and losing is best
Mar 19, 2018 10:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not infinitely losing 
Mar 19, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Contrary to what people say, it was possible to beat that game with no guide... you just needed to talk to every villager like 400 times and write down the crap and decipher it....
Mar 19, 2018 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then when you get older when you find out on the internet that the Japanese games was made easier than the ones I played? 
Mar 19, 2018 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then is like, "So i don't suck, is just they made me think I did"
Mar 19, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but we didn't get Super Mario Bro's 2 because it was too hard for us 
Mar 19, 2018 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wondering how videos of Japanese players look so much more skilled than we did cause their games was easier 
Mar 19, 2018 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: At first we didn't but we still did
Mar 19, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I did like the Super Mario Bro's 2 we got better lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It wasn't even because it was hard, it was cause someone who worked for nintendo didn't find it fun, and think it would scare the market from liking it
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic Angel Knight I should have recorded some of my StarCraft gameplay  Many Korean's rage quit my games lol
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still I think that game is BS to be honest
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would you put warp zones that put you back to the beginning of the game 
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And then the secrets for the exits, and stuff
Mar 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol for funzies
Mar 19, 2018 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get to 5-3 welcome to warp zone BACK TO STAGE 1 _O
Mar 19, 2018 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Though I don't think the game is bad but I think they went way too far to make it harder
Mar 19, 2018 10:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They should have just made a new game, not make the same game with new levels
Mar 19, 2018 10:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Super mario all stars had the game and notice how you can save on any stage, that how hard it is
Mar 19, 2018 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nintendo was smart so players won't feel bad if they lose, they can just try infinite times
Mar 19, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PyPdQ
Mar 19, 2018 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Go to work psi
Mar 19, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soon lol like next week 1 more blood test and documents showing I am not going to pass out and kill people with an armored car.
Mar 19, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So stoked about that lol
Mar 19, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Driving an armored car is like awesome.
Mar 19, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ughh Spectrum has gone full Charter mode this month...
Mar 19, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switching to FIOS lol
Mar 20, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic if that happens glitch yourself out of the level and die lol
Mar 20, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure there's a way
Mar 20, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i must admit i didn't play a lot of lost levels but it didn't seem that hard
Mar 20, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's nothing compared to some of the romhacks
Mar 20, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've played kaizo mario world
Mar 20, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: ...with savestates of course
Mar 20, 2018 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: and even then it was hard
Mar 20, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2018/3/19/woman_killed_by_uber_self_driving_vehicle_tempe.html
Mar 20, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so Uber was hacked by Skynet...
Mar 20, 2018 12:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Glitch myself? 
Mar 20, 2018 12:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: WTF we talking about
Mar 20, 2018 12:46 AM - DinohScene: glitch yourself before you wreck yourself?
Mar 20, 2018 12:47 AM - DinohScene: Ice cube gets updated to the 21st century?
Mar 20, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh 
Mar 20, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol didn't he do that Anaconda movie?
Mar 20, 2018 1:56 AM - kenenthk: I drive a scrubbing machine is that dope?
Mar 20, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds kind of fun if you ask me lol
Mar 20, 2018 2:16 AM - hobbledehoy899: what the fuck is this guy on about https://youtu.be/SywnK0Uikw8
Mar 20, 2018 2:30 AM - hobbledehoy899: people like that are part of the reason linux will never overtake windows
Mar 20, 2018 2:30 AM - hobbledehoy899: linux users are both too easy and too hard to please at the same time for their own good
Mar 20, 2018 3:11 AM - Joe88: its your typical linux fanboy, yeah performance and benchmarks dont matter so play the gimped version on linux instead
Mar 20, 2018 3:11 AM - Joe88: reminds me of switch fanboys
Mar 20, 2018 3:59 AM - hobbledehoy899: at least the switch has unique hardware and some exclusives, while linux has to be installed manually on typical PC hardware and all the games that are worthwhile are ports


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 21, 2018)

Mar 20, 2018 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Unique as good as apples bend gate
Mar 20, 2018 5:15 AM - kenenthk: Isn't the switches back os based from linux
Mar 20, 2018 6:31 AM - hobbledehoy899: nope
Mar 20, 2018 6:32 AM - hobbledehoy899: The PS3 and PS4's OS is a heavily customized form of FreeBSD.
Mar 20, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Switches still bend sry
Mar 20, 2018 9:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vYnqiPK.jpg
Mar 20, 2018 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INGEzquUzpA
Mar 20, 2018 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0HHf4FWOx8 Ohhh so playing Shadow Tower like in the morning lol
Mar 20, 2018 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well hmm I guess that means soon lol damn 6AM and it feels like 6PM for me lol
Mar 20, 2018 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/k2X_0cmXa5U?t=730 Tekken 4 knock off? lol
Mar 20, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: It's like Tekken but with even more bronzer.
Mar 20, 2018 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 20, 2018 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am tempted to load it up on my Xbox just to see what it's about lol
Mar 20, 2018 10:57 AM - hobbledehoy899: https://youtu.be/8eqLzcvVpiM
Mar 20, 2018 11:01 AM - migles: i jiust looked trough my steam purchase history
Mar 20, 2018 11:02 AM - migles: am fucking crying
Mar 20, 2018 11:02 AM - migles: paid for some games 50 bucks that i never actually played, and now they are in every week in sale for 5 bucks
Mar 20, 2018 11:04 AM - hobbledehoy899: hahaaha
Mar 20, 2018 11:08 AM - Veho: Nintendogs don't die.
Mar 20, 2018 11:09 AM - Noctosphere: youre right
Mar 20, 2018 11:10 AM - Noctosphere: we need a nintendogs on switch
Mar 20, 2018 11:21 AM - Veho: Switchtendogs.
Mar 20, 2018 11:21 AM - Noctosphere: 
Mar 20, 2018 11:32 AM - hobbledehoy899: _mothermcfucker flying goddamn_
Mar 20, 2018 11:48 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xeRVk9Kec
Mar 20, 2018 12:00 PM - Old: ~ Coffee ~
Mar 20, 2018 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tea 
Mar 20, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: ice cream
Mar 20, 2018 12:09 PM - TempyFive-O: You're seeing things
Mar 20, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: yeah
Mar 20, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: when i see your name, i read it as a "tempy 5 year old"
Mar 20, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: lel
Mar 20, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: damn i am addicted to the doom music
Mar 20, 2018 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: doom music is great
Mar 20, 2018 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least the original OPL versions
Mar 20, 2018 1:49 PM - sarkwalvein: True, and for some reason I have the first level music burned in my brain, together with some gun, demon growl, armor piece picking up, and door sliding open sound effects, all of them sounding in sync, almost like they were instruments themselves... weird. It's like my personal remix.
Mar 20, 2018 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg 
Mar 20, 2018 2:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IfZPKwF.png
Mar 20, 2018 2:30 PM - Veho: From the comments on the doot video:
Mar 20, 2018 2:30 PM - Veho: "uys, be sure to check out the offical soundtrack video for the game on Bethesda's YT channel. At one point this revanet just comes out and fly's away..."
Mar 20, 2018 2:30 PM - Veho: At 66 minutes and 6 seconds:
Mar 20, 2018 2:30 PM - Veho: https://youtu.be/Jm932Sqwf5E?t=3963
Mar 20, 2018 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 20, 2018 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat
Mar 20, 2018 2:35 PM - Veho: Noot   
Mar 20, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wasn't a huge fan of the new DOOM soundtrack myself, I ended up just playing the OSTs from the first 3 games while I played instead lol
Mar 20, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: LEL
Mar 20, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: i spent a lot of time playing the classic levels in the new doom
Mar 20, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: it's a great way to play them
Mar 20, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: this reminds me, i never tried doom 3 çpç
Mar 20, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: *lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've ever finished Doom 3 
Mar 20, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last time I played it was easily 10ish years ago I think lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: what is this final doom version?
Mar 20, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a couple big level packs for Doom 2 IIRC
Mar 20, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Final_Doom < yeeah
Mar 20, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: ok, i have the doom collection in steam lol, and never actually played them
Mar 20, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: i did played the first one tough
Mar 20, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: the other day i tried the gba port. played nice
Mar 20, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: i really hope they make a new doom 2 out of doom 2016... really liked it
Mar 20, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: the graphics are amazing, except for the blood lol. the blood is always weird
Mar 20, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 2016 DOOM was pretty great IMO, I quite liked it. Only thing that kinda annoyed me was the glory kill thing, otherwise it was quite nice
Mar 20, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: agree
Mar 20, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: that glory kill stuff meh...
Mar 20, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: the "equipment" also sucked
Mar 20, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: i never end yo using the grenades except for very rare ocasions
Mar 20, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: and that spells thing, upgrades, they where most based of glory kills stuff, but i enjoyed that one upgrade where a glory kill would give you some armor
Mar 20, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: that one was actually neat
Mar 20, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm...apparently UPS is delivering something to me tomorrow, but I have no idea what it is 
Mar 20, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: you buy so many old crapbooks you don't even know
Mar 20, 2018 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I haven't bought any shitty laptops in months ;O;
Mar 20, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposedly .3 lbs anyways, too light for a shitty laptop lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: how much is that in kg
Mar 20, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: .13kg
Mar 20, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: 100grams lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: so, a dildo?
Mar 20, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: *130 grams
Mar 20, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: btw,
Mar 20, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that's too light to be a dildo
Mar 20, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: i am currently playing this game made by the doom company, "RAGE" this game is mediocre-bad
Mar 20, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: so you are the expert at how much dildos weight? ;O;
Mar 20, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was an interesting concept
Mar 20, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: interesting concept?
Mar 20, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: what part?
Mar 20, 2018 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a Mad Max-esque game
Mar 20, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: yeah
Mar 20, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which there aren't a whole lot of, at least when that came out anyways
Mar 20, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: isn't there an official mad max game?
Mar 20, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Story was utter shit though lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: i remember something about it
Mar 20, 2018 3:24 PM - migles: i also enjoy theese wasteland games lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the new one was released in 2015
Mar 20, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a NES game, too lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I torrented it, but never bothered installing it lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:25 PM - migles: next i think i am gonna try borderlands 2 again, see if my eyes can get used to it
Mar 20, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: dont bother playing it, looks ike shit nowadays.. the textures look like minecraft lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: the aim is shit..
Mar 20, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: heh, i am going to finish it, but heh...
Mar 20, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: either didn't aged well, or was never good
Mar 20, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: i should actually try quake lol
Mar 20, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, Borderlands 2 is great ;O;
Mar 20, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get a weapon that's also a vibrator ;O;
Mar 20, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: i was still talking about RAGE
Mar 20, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhhhhhh
Mar 20, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: borderlands is great, love them :C
Mar 20, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: but my eyes and head hurt playing it ;C
Mar 20, 2018 3:32 PM - Localhorst86: Borderlands is a great series. The visuals need getting used to, in general I'd say cell shading was a fad of the 2010s
Mar 20, 2018 3:33 PM - Localhorst86: one that should no longer be used
Mar 20, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you seen how great wind waker hd looks
Mar 20, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: cel shading should definitely be used
Mar 20, 2018 5:10 PM - DinohScene: Okami
Mar 20, 2018 5:10 PM - DinohScene: nuff said
Mar 20, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: okami's not that great looking but not bad either
Mar 20, 2018 5:20 PM - DinohScene: imho, best game ever made
Mar 20, 2018 5:20 PM - DinohScene: better then OOT
Mar 20, 2018 5:20 PM - DinohScene: critics agree on it being amazing, not better then OOT tho
Mar 20, 2018 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i'm probably going to play the hd version since i never played the wii version much
Mar 20, 2018 5:22 PM - DinohScene: I personally find the controls on the Wii version horrible
Mar 20, 2018 5:22 PM - DinohScene: Brush actions however...
Mar 20, 2018 5:22 PM - DinohScene: but I do recommend playing the HD version
Mar 20, 2018 5:22 PM - DinohScene: Xbone/PS3/PS4/PC
Mar 20, 2018 5:23 PM - DinohScene: pick one, you won't regret it!
Mar 20, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Switch
Mar 20, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 and Wii versions where OK lol
Mar 20, 2018 6:08 PM - Memoir: Okami!!!, sooooon
Mar 20, 2018 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Last night a coworker was complaining that if his phone rings his nights over obviously I asked what his number was
Mar 20, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he needs to leave his phone at home lol
Mar 20, 2018 6:19 PM - kenenthk: It's a work related phone so you have to grab them guys fun to mess with though
Mar 20, 2018 6:19 PM - kenenthk: I should of just said just say the battery died
Mar 20, 2018 6:23 PM - Sicklyboy: Here I was yesterday, driving home, thinking "Oh man I've got a feeling it's gonna be an easy week, I'm gonna be on call but I'm not gonna get paged, it's gonna be great"
Mar 20, 2018 6:23 PM - Sicklyboy: Welp
Mar 20, 2018 6:23 PM - Sicklyboy: 11 PM, gets paged.
Mar 20, 2018 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Quit
Mar 20, 2018 6:46 PM - Memoir: On call is gross
Mar 20, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use to be on call 24 7 365 lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still doing ALF work?
Mar 20, 2018 7:04 PM - Old: Eating cats?
Mar 20, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More assisted living facility and less Melmac lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:15 PM - kenenthk: Janitorial really isn't all that bad I've learned so far no backed up toilets
Mar 20, 2018 7:16 PM - kenenthk: I get free coffee whenever I want also lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you do retail and you get a customer who likes to wipe poop on the walls lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Walmart near me has a customer who does this... Probably a meth addict lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:19 PM - kenenthk: I work in a brand new cancer center so it's pretty clean already
Mar 20, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah probably no one shooting jp in the bathroom and shitting on the floor there lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:24 PM - kenenthk: Only nasty thing is dealing with blood tubes but no big deal
Mar 20, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would rather deal with gallons of blood than an ounce of poop lol
Mar 20, 2018 7:50 PM - kenenthk: Unless it's aids infused blood
Mar 20, 2018 8:11 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNUsoangGFs
Mar 20, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/Rbh0fFy
Mar 20, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smile for the Birdy!
Mar 20, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/woz1RPM
Mar 20, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wondered how they did the mail order bride https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/Y35pJ7j
Mar 20, 2018 9:24 PM - Depravo: She looks like a Mii version of herself.
Mar 20, 2018 9:26 PM - NutymcNuty: shoutbox boxshout
Mar 20, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://amp.hothardware.com/reviews/commodore-64-emulator-with-raspberry-pi-diy
Mar 20, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12556/amd-confirms-exploits-patched-in-weeks
Mar 20, 2018 10:42 PM - Old: ~ Beer ~
Mar 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nuts
Mar 20, 2018 11:09 PM - Old: Deeze?
Mar 20, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Is Old psis clone?
Mar 20, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 20, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope not.. I got bad genes lol
Mar 20, 2018 11:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: lets be cops is a pretty good movie
Mar 20, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WzUKg
Mar 20, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: have a funny story!
Mar 20, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zeau3
Mar 20, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: so i was cleaning my friend's pc, of old programs and shit...
Mar 20, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: and i come across his old torrent history
Mar 20, 2018 11:48 PM - Flame: go on
Mar 20, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: it was full of porn
Mar 20, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: pregnant woman porn mostly
Mar 20, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: i never seen someone so embarassed xD
Mar 20, 2018 11:50 PM - migles: i tried to play it cool. and the guy was just giving me shit excuses "i had this friends who asked me for this stuff, or my old ex kinky gf used my pc"
Mar 20, 2018 11:50 PM - Flame: why download porn?
Mar 20, 2018 11:50 PM - Flame: just stream it
Mar 20, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: because that was leftovers of old stuff before streaming become a thing
Mar 20, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: he had that pc since 2002 or so
Mar 20, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: or maybe you know, torrrents still got full lenght movies that are not in normal websites because "copyright"
Mar 20, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: either way, it was so funny, he was so fucking embarassed
Mar 20, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: he started to say shit like "hey migles please, we are friends..."
Mar 20, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: and i started to make fun out of it, "where's the t****** midget prego stuff?"
Mar 20, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: i never seen someone so embarassed in my life
Mar 20, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: and i was like "heh, i don't care, just let me continue doing what i was doing"
Mar 20, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wst0w
Mar 20, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol when my mother in law was alive, she asked me to fix an old laptop for her... I found some fisting porn on it. I told her about it then she asked me to show it to her LOL
Mar 20, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: psio i don't get it?
Mar 20, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: wtf psio
Mar 20, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: she wanted to see it, with ou there? damn...
Mar 20, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think she was curious.
Mar 20, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: heh
Mar 20, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When it comes to porn, I have no shame lol
Mar 20, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: one day i was playing in my psp, not paying attention, and when i turned around my parents where watching porn in my pc <.<
Mar 21, 2018 12:00 AM - migles: and i was just there
Mar 21, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 21, 2018 12:01 AM - migles: my parents are the kind that, when there is a romantic part in a movie they just skip it foward because it's "awkward" or i dunno wtf, they feel embarassed or some shit
Mar 21, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I bought my PS3 it had some porn on it, was some 12 year olds private stash lol (thankfully older women like 20-25ish)
Mar 21, 2018 12:01 AM - migles: and then when i complain they are next to me and they are checking porn websites because curiosity, they tell me to grow up
Mar 21, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles they wanted you to get involved 
Mar 21, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: or shove it off
Mar 21, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: nah
Mar 21, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: my mother has some complex stuff
Mar 21, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: but my dad is kinda the same, they really can't stand a sexy time part in movie
Mar 21, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: but i get it, thoose parts are just lame and usually shit
Mar 21, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: btw!
Mar 21, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: psio, i dont get that picture about the halo music?
Mar 21, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh movie sex is boring to me unless it's full on sex it doesn't even phase me lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo has awesome music probably in my top ten music video games of all time.
Mar 21, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo III also
Mar 21, 2018 12:05 AM - migles: i never p'layed halo :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I I mean not III
Mar 21, 2018 12:05 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg
Mar 21, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles go download Hall 1 and 2 for PC and play them
Mar 21, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Single player is awesome.
Mar 21, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: last time i tried to find them, it had no seeds or it was the xbox version or someting
Mar 21, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: there are no good places to get them in "legal" ways? i mean i guess tthere is no steam version
Mar 21, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your a the worst pirate ever lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I could image my original disks.....
Mar 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, you haven't played Halo??
Mar 21, 2018 12:08 AM - migles: i am so used to stuff like steam and gog :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:08 AM - migles: no..
Mar 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO of my shitbox 
Mar 21, 2018 12:08 AM - migles: i kinda also always waited for the day i would get an xbox and play them in there
Mar 21, 2018 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Microsoft needs to get off their asses and port the Master Chief Collection to PC already 
Mar 21, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: whats the best way to play the first ones? in an xbox right?
Mar 21, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Noo, PC
Mar 21, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: <wheres my xbox emulator :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely PC for 1 and 2
Mar 21, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you own an Xbone, then it's the Master Chief Collection
Mar 21, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: ok
Mar 21, 2018 12:11 AM - migles: psio, image that shit and you know what to do
Mar 21, 2018 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame I lost my physical copies of 1 and 2 for PC 
Mar 21, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol in the morning will dig them out and do that for you migles
Mar 21, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Tom I guess lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I got ISOs for both lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your on your own to locate the high definition texture packs and crap lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not an ISO for 1 just a portable version in a zip lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Flame: how did you lose your  physical copies tom?
Mar 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I let an asshat borrow them aggggggggges ago, never gave them back
Mar 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Mar 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Flame: who stole them?
Mar 21, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: do they have updates or stuff?
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine Tom has like me a small wharehouse of video game stuff lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Flame: the fucker
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: or is just a matter of get the iso, and install and launch? or requres shit to work in modern pc?
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No updates needed for either
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles yeah patches and I think texture packs and HD had fixes and stuff?
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hud
Mar 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe 1 has a couple patches, but that's it
Mar 21, 2018 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Official, that is
Mar 21, 2018 12:15 AM - migles: are they widescreen friendly?
Mar 21, 2018 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo 2 does
Mar 21, 2018 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo 1 does if you edit some config files IIRC
Mar 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BgmWLrar3aw
Mar 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn looks nice
Mar 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Halo:_Combat_Evolved#Widescreen_resolution <
Mar 21, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: lel stuff still in bungie forums!
Mar 21, 2018 12:18 AM - Flame: well it is a bungie game
Mar 21, 2018 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still has a fairly active online, too
Mar 21, 2018 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though 2 doesn't
Mar 21, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think because 1 had lan play and 2 didn't? Not sure though lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: i am surprised flame, because you know, HP removes all the shit like drivers after 10 years :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: from their site
Mar 21, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They still have the driver's it's just in legacy support and hard to find 
Mar 21, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo 2 did have LAN
Mar 21, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think most people just prefer 1 over 2 I guess lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:22 AM - migles: like always lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey, someone actually released a mod for Halo 2 as well
Mar 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Texture pack thingy?
Mar 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For multiplayer
Mar 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess maybe it does have a fairly active online thing lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg  i st ill have this stuck in my head and i still want to listen to it lol thanks tom
Mar 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd link it, but it looks like the site has a link to the full game on it
Mar 21, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: there is? nice!
Mar 21, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because I need to shoot super models with super soakers and oozinators
Mar 21, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: ho wait
Mar 21, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: nevermind, i read it as "bungie has the full game for download" lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd just say it's a nice PROJECT for a certain CARTOGRAPHER
Mar 21, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 21, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be nice lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure it can be downloaded somewhere
Mar 21, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org
Mar 21, 2018 12:26 AM - migles: ho right
Mar 21, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, now I have to reinstall Halo 1 and 2 
Mar 21, 2018 12:26 AM - migles: archive.org the legal website for warez
Mar 21, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: i searched halo i found porn https://ia601602.us.archive.org/0/items/CPC-NanakoJapanese/ncjmccpcshot1.png
Mar 21, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org/details/HaloCustomEdition
Mar 21, 2018 12:28 AM - migles: Halo Custom Edition is a multiplayer only, standalone version of Halo PC
Mar 21, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I just wish Halo had more tank and Jeep missions so fun
Mar 21, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: hey apparently archive got a good untouched halo 2, but halo 1 just shit :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 1 down 1 to go lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: psio send me a burned disc of halo 1, via pidgeon 
Mar 21, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: like the old days
Mar 21, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/halo/comments/36ct0w/where_can_i_find_a_legitimate_download_of_halo_pc/
Mar 21, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: a pidgeon would very likely be able to carry a mini cd 
Mar 21, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: you can burn the game in a mini dvd, like thoose gamecube discs lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: psio, only custom halo versions :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: i like untouched stuff :C
Mar 21, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Custom Edition is an official version from Bungie
Mar 21, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's "supposed" to be multiplayer only, and adds support for custom maps and content
Mar 21, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can add the singleplayer maps in and play them just fine lol
Mar 21, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/oWMox
Mar 21, 2018 12:46 AM - migles: download from archive is slow :C
Mar 21, 2018 1:13 AM - kenenthk: Lol 2nd break in 2 hours I'm liking this job
Mar 21, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: love story :C https://imgur.com/gallery/psJ9R
Mar 21, 2018 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Is that how you were born migles
Mar 21, 2018 1:32 AM - SirNapkin1334: do likes count inthe EOF?
Mar 21, 2018 1:34 AM - migles: no
Mar 21, 2018 1:34 AM - migles: i think no?
Mar 21, 2018 1:35 AM - migles: weird, now i am not really sure
Mar 21, 2018 1:44 AM - DinohScene: likes count in the EoF yep
Mar 21, 2018 1:44 AM - DinohScene: postcount doesn't increase tho


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 22, 2018)

Mar 21, 2018 4:09 AM - Joe88: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/samsung-power-outage-flash-pyeongtaek,36670.html
Mar 21, 2018 7:50 AM - kenenthk: Psi is asleep?
Mar 21, 2018 8:00 AM - hobbledehoy899: idk
Mar 21, 2018 8:01 AM - kenenthk: Probably jerkin off to goodwill auctions
Mar 21, 2018 8:01 AM - hobbledehoy899: hahaha
Mar 21, 2018 8:02 AM - hobbledehoy899: i actually bought a component CD player from goodwill this month
Mar 21, 2018 8:05 AM - kenenthk: All I got close to me is a mom and pop thrift store
Mar 21, 2018 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Mostly old clothes and cables no one wants
Mar 21, 2018 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So prices will double lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:15 AM - kenenthk: Psi is awake
Mar 21, 2018 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qrazkeS.jpg
Mar 21, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was woke up by my wife watching TV lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IRft0
Mar 21, 2018 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Sure watching tv
Mar 21, 2018 8:54 AM - kenenthk: She need more help these days psi?
Mar 21, 2018 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/user/minihalo/videos
Mar 21, 2018 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Mar 21, 2018 9:12 AM - kenenthk: Is she hot
Mar 21, 2018 9:13 AM - kenenthk: Or is it a because we have kids kinda thibg
Mar 21, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i believe those are menthol crystals
Mar 21, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing illegal
Mar 21, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably
Mar 21, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Despatch from Sorting Center  2018-03-16 08:06:55 [GuangDongShengShenZhenShi SHENZHEN ] Damn it China hurry with my dremel knock off before Trump makes imports illegal lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-220V-Dremel-Variable-Speed-Rotary-Tool-Mini-Drill-with-Safety-Glasses-and-137pcs-Accessories/2041892486.html Nothing electronic in my house will be safe lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:19 PM - Flame: LOL!
Mar 21, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: no use for it.... BUT GREAT PRICE !
Mar 21, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: the life of Psio
Mar 21, 2018 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi including that thing lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: its probably gonna melt or electrocute you or something
Mar 21, 2018 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as it last long enough to cut up like 3 Xbox 360's and an original Xbox I will call it a win lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh said I should chop up the metal grill on the fan on the 360's and on the original Xbox I need to cut like 2-3 parts to fit a 80mm fan mod in lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:22 PM - Flame: what are you going to use it for psio
Mar 21, 2018 1:22 PM - Flame: ??
Mar 21, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cutting parts mostly lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe doing some case/fan mods and maybe windows if I get crazy lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:24 PM - Flame: "parts"
Mar 21, 2018 1:24 PM - Flame: i hope you dont consider your dick a part
Mar 21, 2018 1:24 PM - Flame: 
Mar 21, 2018 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: not kidding about the electrocuting part
Mar 21, 2018 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you watched bigclive?
Mar 21, 2018 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: chinese electronics that connect to mains are often referenced to mains and sometimes even through any exposed metal on the casing
Mar 21, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't trust them not to burn down my house or kill me
Mar 21, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a dremel type thing, nothing I wont be leaving plugged in when not in use lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:30 PM - Flame: Psio dont laugh... flames is no serious thing
Mar 21, 2018 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides all our electric tools are pretty much made in China anymore 
Mar 21, 2018 1:31 PM - Flame: but you have the good stuff made in china.
Mar 21, 2018 1:31 PM - Flame: and shitty stuff made in china
Mar 21, 2018 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: exactly
Mar 21, 2018 1:31 PM - Flame: shitty stuff can fuck you up
Mar 21, 2018 1:31 PM - Flame: no joke
Mar 21, 2018 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not using this to cut steel bolts, just some plastic and maybe aluminum RF shield lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't be any worse than the stuff I have bought at Walmart... Never buy anything from "Steel Brand!" lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:34 PM - Flame: i want to go to the states to shop at Walmart just once
Mar 21, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides check out the one I linked and this name brand one... https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dremel-100-N-6-120-Volt-Single-Speed-Rotary-Tool-Kit/15173789
Mar 21, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would bet the difference is the sticker lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:34 PM - Flame: live the American dream
Mar 21, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They look identical  lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:35 PM - Flame: HAHAHAHAHAHA!
Mar 21, 2018 1:35 PM - Flame: you got robbed
Mar 21, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame the one near my house (like a 5 minute walk) is the 2nd largest Walmart in the state of Florida and it's huge.... takes like 15 minutes to power walk to the back of the store lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame mine comes with like a ton of add ons lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: "addons"
Mar 21, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: cheap Chinese shit
Mar 21, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol if it cuts plastic good enough for my use 
Mar 21, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: becareful using it
Mar 21, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: you dont want to cut your parts now
Mar 21, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if I was working on a car or something I would spend the extra 20 bucks on the dremel brand and the stuff for that use.
Mar 21, 2018 1:54 PM - p1ngpong: Im loling so hard at all these people who own the underpowered nintendo switch
Mar 21, 2018 1:54 PM - p1ngpong: AHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA
Mar 21, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't even do 4K... lol
Mar 21, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just trying to imagine a handheld machine doing 4K lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it can be a lot worse than stuff purchased at walmat
Mar 21, 2018 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: walmart
Mar 21, 2018 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least stuff you buy at walmart has passed safety certifications
Mar 21, 2018 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that stuff from china i can almost guarantee you has gone through very little QC
Mar 21, 2018 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: nevermind safety certifications
Mar 21, 2018 2:05 PM - p1ngpong: 4k? the switch can barely do 720p
Mar 21, 2018 2:05 PM - p1ngpong: LOL!
Mar 21, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol see P1ng it's weak 
Mar 21, 2018 2:06 PM - p1ngpong: weak as a typical switch owner
Mar 21, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still waiting for Switch XL... with like more Ghz a larger screen and stuff lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need at least 12 inches to become a Switch owner... lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're insane
Mar 21, 2018 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's never going to happen
Mar 21, 2018 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: at that point it'd be the size of an ultrabook
Mar 21, 2018 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: hardly handheld
Mar 21, 2018 2:08 PM - p1ngpong: the switch isnt really portable anyway
Mar 21, 2018 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: a laptop is portable
Mar 21, 2018 2:09 PM - p1ngpong: I remember when the fanboys were bashing the vita for "not being portable"
Mar 21, 2018 2:09 PM - p1ngpong: I think all handhelds should at the very least be able to fit into a large coat pocket at the very least
Mar 21, 2018 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would fit in my coat pocket with the joycons detached and put in the same pocket
Mar 21, 2018 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no problem
Mar 21, 2018 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm not putting it in my pocket unprotected
Mar 21, 2018 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: then again some people are happy with a screen protector and maybe a skin for protection and nothing else so they'll be able to fit it fine
Mar 21, 2018 2:12 PM - T-hug: i could kill someone with my switch it weighs that much now
Mar 21, 2018 2:13 PM - T-hug: got a 10000 mAh battery pack on it
Mar 21, 2018 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hate powerbanks that are attached to the device and can't be used for anything else
Mar 21, 2018 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems so much better to use a regular powerbank
Mar 21, 2018 2:13 PM - T-hug: review incoming ™
Mar 21, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Battery banks should be like backpack sized so you only need to charge it like 2 times a month 
Mar 21, 2018 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah that sounds like a good idea
Mar 21, 2018 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: carry a bomb around on your back
Mar 21, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terrorist do it all the time  lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It can also power my vape?
Mar 21, 2018 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: build your vape into the backpack with a hose lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VxiEZeFE2Zs?t=9
Mar 21, 2018 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2000W vape
Mar 21, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vape in one hand Switch in the other, sounds like all I would be missing is a fedora and sandals lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIzcr1z2YuI
Mar 21, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: related
Mar 21, 2018 2:28 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ301QEoo9Y
Mar 21, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 21, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dx.com/p/doogee-s50-full-screen-ip68-waterproof-4g-phone-w-6gb-ram-128gb-rom-black-852508167?utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=en20180315DoogeeNewR2852491855 I kind of like it....
Mar 21, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird diamond shaped screen?
Mar 21, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: what was that lol at
Mar 21, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The giant bomb vape explosion lol
Mar 21, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: $280? Thank you, no.
Mar 21, 2018 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: the screen looks rectangular to me
Mar 21, 2018 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i like that video 
Mar 21, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Veho it is so powerful you don't need anything else lol
Mar 21, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm just amazed at how much they keep cramming into phones
Mar 21, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes me wonder in like 10 years will our phones be smarter than us?
Mar 21, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already putting AI accelerated chips in some phones
Mar 21, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: LOL psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Njh7jffFLkc&t=0s&index=2&list=PLtsxCX0796V9SlsE19Oh_gmhkWC3ShV2W
Mar 21, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be nsfw
Mar 21, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it feels wrong to watch this
Mar 21, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: so wrong
Mar 21, 2018 4:25 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0y-RkiPhpPY
Mar 21, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: fuck. that guy talks too fast...
Mar 21, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: probably trying the video to fit in 5 minutes...
Mar 21, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: but hell
Mar 21, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/lethal-league < Free Lethal League
Mar 21, 2018 5:06 PM - p1ngpong: was tempted to post a troll comment in that switch joycon camera thread
Mar 21, 2018 5:06 PM - p1ngpong: "I am just curious as to what the camera can see"
Mar 21, 2018 5:06 PM - p1ngpong: "the camera would see an underpowered console"
Mar 21, 2018 5:06 PM - p1ngpong: 
Mar 21, 2018 5:06 PM - p1ngpong: IM SO FUNNY
Mar 21, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: p1ngy when are you going to take over GBATemp and turn it into SwitchIsSuperShitTemp?
Mar 21, 2018 5:10 PM - p1ngpong: why would I want to associate myself with something like that?
Mar 21, 2018 5:10 PM - p1ngpong: even in an ironic way
Mar 21, 2018 6:02 PM - Sasori: Who is in charge of GBAtemp TV?
Mar 21, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Generally speaking, various members of the mag staff
Mar 21, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have questions regarding the Twitch, you can just PM T-hug
Mar 21, 2018 6:06 PM - Sasori: Simple enough. Thank you!
Mar 21, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadow Tower on PS1 needs a map lol
Mar 21, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So lost
Mar 21, 2018 6:28 PM - p1ngpong: TV tempers are the coolest
Mar 21, 2018 6:28 PM - p1ngpong: they do videos wearing shades and unboc 3ds games on cam
Mar 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.adweek.com/creativity/netflix-created-a-clean-custom-font-that-could-save-the-company-millions/amp/
Mar 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But not on Switch ?
Mar 21, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When will Nintendo do it's own version of Netflix with all the Pokemon shows and movies.... Lol
Mar 21, 2018 6:44 PM - p1ngpong: they can barely sell games digitally never mind do a video service
Mar 21, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, I think that is a thing that exists lol
Mar 21, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pokemon related, anyways
Mar 21, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol wife asked a person to stop calling (telemarketing) the person said "you can shut the fuck up now" and hung up lol wow I would have been so fired.
Mar 21, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12557/seagate-announces-exos-x14-a-heliumfilled-14-tb-pmr-hdd
Mar 21, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lemme guess, "only $999.99!"
Mar 21, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 21, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be scared to put that much data on a Seagate lol
Mar 21, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/11901/western-digital-now-shipping-14tb-hgst-ultrastar-hs14
Mar 21, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would pay more for that lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly Seagates bigger enterprise drives are supposed to be "on par" with WD stuff
Mar 21, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ehhh
Mar 21, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That chart says no I keep seeing every year lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd buy just one big storage drive if I were going for mass storage, I'd probably prefer to just RAID some 3TB or 4TB drives instead for backup lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seagate is terrifying lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree Tom at least with multiple drives if one dies your not out your entire ball of wax and cheaper too
Mar 21, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-failure-rates-q3-2017/
Mar 21, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta wait for that Q1 2018 report for those 10-12TB drives lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll be interesting to see, whether they fail as often as their lower capacity models
Mar 21, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one model is over 30% still makes me cringe lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/ they have a lot of blogs lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a couple 3 or 4tb drives in raid1 for my backups and such
Mar 21, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i think if i was buying a new drive for games and downloads and random storage i would get like 8 tb
Mar 21, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not really an option on my next PC build since there's only room for 2.5" drives
Mar 21, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i guess i'll go with a 2tb
Mar 21, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 2TB is the max right now for 2.5 inch drive?
Mar 21, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow I was wrong they have 5TB ones lol
Mar 21, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if those would work in a PS3.....
Mar 21, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=2.5+inch+hard+drive&ignorear=0&N=100007637%20600003490%20601273164&isNodeId=1
Mar 21, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should work Psi
Mar 21, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, Seagate has some pretty high capacity 2.5" drives, which is nice
Mar 21, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're generally only 5400rpm
Mar 21, 2018 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The next drive I'll get is probably gonna be an NVMe for my gaming desktop
Mar 21, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NVMe is that like SATA III? if it is like the one I have it's pretty good lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh PCIe hard drive. I would say make sure you can boot from it first because if not booting than you will not enjoy it fully lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, PCIe
Mar 21, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 21, 2018 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well yeah, if you have a mobo that'll support NVMe it'll support booting from it 
Mar 21, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still waiting for M.2 to catch on more lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/HZCpHa9
Mar 21, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: I've been using m.2 for over a year now.
Mar 21, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theguardian.com/film/2018/mar/20/man-dies-after-getting-trapped-in-cinema-seat-birmingham
Mar 21, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo my mobo has an M.2 slot but the price for an SSD that is faster than my Sata III SSD is crazy  premium priced lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147678&cm_re=M.2-_-20-147-678-_-Product Well they have come down a bit now nice 
Mar 21, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: M.2 they need a cartridge form factor then they could add a slot to the front of PC's and just sell games on 120GB M.2 carts lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Future of cart games 
Mar 21, 2018 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most mobos from 2016+ have M.2 slots. Lot of laptops are integrating them, too. The HP laptop that had the Raven Ridge APU in it that I plan on getting eventually has one along with the SATA3 slot, which is neat
Mar 21, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe professional photography lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Tom you could have M.2 boot drive and use the SATA3 slot for an SSD with the swap file for crazy performance lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If probably get the M.2 SSD for boot and leave the 1TB HDD in it for storage stuff. Or maybe upgrade it to 2TB
Mar 21, 2018 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SSDs still too expensive for mass storage lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found 2TB M.2 drives for only 500 bucks lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147598&cm_re=M.2-_-20-147-598-_-Product This one comes with FarCry 5 for free!!! lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/fzetx8ucaym01.jpg I would try to enter the world thumb wrestling championship....
Mar 21, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most people would just quit lol
Mar 21, 2018 8:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCwwxNbtK6Y
Mar 21, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/7pwsrybanmm01.jpg
Mar 21, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that looks pretty good to me!
Mar 21, 2018 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/e0z7u7sgzi83x3o/image.jpg?dl=0
Mar 21, 2018 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Mar 21, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that actually looks good
Mar 21, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: why is this youtube red
Mar 21, 2018 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is too high budget to be a youtube show
Mar 21, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the paid Youtube thingy
Mar 21, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are trying to get in on the Netflix and streaming TV thing lol
Mar 21, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S1j4g
Mar 21, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where is getting old? lol should be that toad with the snake in it's mouth.
Mar 21, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ary2U
Mar 21, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gfZdquj.jpg
Mar 21, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zp6XP
Mar 21, 2018 10:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 22, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwtQSNEOivk
Mar 22, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kpxVi
Mar 22, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1gpCXkw
Mar 22, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fZ9UV


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 23, 2018)

Mar 22, 2018 4:52 AM - p1ngpong: Ark is coming to the switch
Mar 22, 2018 4:53 AM - p1ngpong: I hear switch fans really like games with bad survival mechanics that run badly
Mar 22, 2018 4:53 AM - p1ngpong: LOL!!!
Mar 22, 2018 4:53 AM - hobbledehoy899: Korg is making a synthesizer for the Switch.
Mar 22, 2018 4:53 AM - p1ngpong: can they synthesize some good framerates?
Mar 22, 2018 4:53 AM - p1ngpong: LOL!!!!
Mar 22, 2018 4:54 AM - hobbledehoy899: It's a music synthesizer, so no.
Mar 22, 2018 4:56 AM - hobbledehoy899: But yeah, here's the fucking webpage. http://www.korg.com/us/products/software/korg_gadget_for_nintendo_switch/
Mar 22, 2018 6:56 AM - T-hug: Korg GBA ftw
Mar 22, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-bans-videos-showing-how-to-make-guns/
Mar 22, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's pretty basic knowledge...
Mar 22, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it's a good thing though? The reason I say that is not that the builds will be used in shootings but some of builds I have seen look really dangerous to the user...
Mar 22, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like trying to shoot a .50 round out of plumbing supplies.
Mar 22, 2018 8:52 AM - Veho: We can't ban knowledge just because some retard blew himself up with a .50 round in a lead pipe.
Mar 22, 2018 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree 
Mar 22, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like there is a weird anti knowledge movement going on....
Mar 22, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anti vaccines, flat earth, people making really weird claims 
Mar 22, 2018 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XOcvF
Mar 22, 2018 9:21 AM - hobbledehoy899: the world is going to shit
Mar 22, 2018 9:28 AM - Veho: Paranormal actividick.
Mar 22, 2018 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:22 AM - hobbledehoy899: https://youtu.be/R5c3pqpUQfY
Mar 22, 2018 11:24 AM - Veho: https://suggestionofmotion.com/wp-content/uploads/View-Factor_Contineo-GH4-Cage_044_Minimal-Rig-Setup.jpg
Mar 22, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: nice camera with weapon silencer
Mar 22, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: hey!"
Mar 22, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: did you guys played this shit? https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2018/03/07/have-you-played-hugo/#more-517329
Mar 22, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: or remember that shit?
Mar 22, 2018 12:11 PM - migles: i remmeber when i was a kid i was pretty confused and tought it was staged, because i dind't understand how a phone could be used as a pc controller lol
Mar 22, 2018 12:12 PM - Veho: I remember that shit. I watched it every evening  
Mar 22, 2018 12:12 PM - migles: i also watched it, it was fun
Mar 22, 2018 12:12 PM - migles: but i was always puzzled about how dafuq really that worked
Mar 22, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: Different frequencies.
Mar 22, 2018 12:13 PM - migles: now that i am a grown up i still don't understand how you played that shit.. there is latency, specially with tv, a tv can be delayed even a minute
Mar 22, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: And yes, Hugo had a huuuuge lag.
Mar 22, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: That's why people sucked so bad at it.
Mar 22, 2018 12:13 PM - migles: with that lag, how did anyone actually played lol
Mar 22, 2018 12:13 PM - migles: xD
Mar 22, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: make it a million dolalrs price, no one can win it
Mar 22, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: i remember calling my friend wich lived in the other side of the country and her tv was almost a minute earlier than mine <.<
Mar 22, 2018 12:16 PM - Veho: I played a lot of the Hugo games on PC and they are so fucking easy.
Mar 22, 2018 12:16 PM - Veho: Not so over the phone, though.
Mar 22, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: i ended up playing that game in the pc, i think it was a console port, i don't remember.. but the game was pretty fun and it was amzing how i watched that show as a kid, always wished to play it...
Mar 22, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: and i finally had a change to play it lel
Mar 22, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: the games where cool
Mar 22, 2018 12:18 PM - migles: lel i wonder why hugo was the only one :C
Mar 22, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: the concept was cool but the latency.. could been thoose puzzles where you can get stuck if you choose the wrong move or something
Mar 22, 2018 12:19 PM - Veho: There were other such games on other TV shows, but none as popular as Hugo.
Mar 22, 2018 12:20 PM - Veho: We had one where you controlled a swimmer and had to avoid sharks.
Mar 22, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: ho really?
Mar 22, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: controller by the phone?
Mar 22, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: i think here it was only hugo that did that
Mar 22, 2018 12:27 PM - Old: ~ coffee ~
Mar 22, 2018 12:27 PM - Veho: Hugo is the only one that had a dedicated show as far as I know.
Mar 22, 2018 12:29 PM - Veho: Coffee?
Mar 22, 2018 12:29 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FshXpX86y34
Mar 22, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: coffee with black chicks
Mar 22, 2018 12:35 PM - Old: Black chicks = best chicks.
Mar 22, 2018 12:36 PM - migles: nah
Mar 22, 2018 12:37 PM - migles: chubby black chicks ;O;
Mar 22, 2018 12:37 PM - migles: anyway
Mar 22, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: finished that rage game, last mission was so bad..
Mar 22, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: not even a boss
Mar 22, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: you are in "luke i am your father" star wars level (futuristic plataform area)
Mar 22, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: and it's just a bunch of "level 1 enemies" going at you
Mar 22, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: now i am trying to decide whats my next game
Mar 22, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: "With this new music creation studio, one can create and perform music by actively twisting and turning the Joy-Con™."
Mar 22, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like Wii Music except not as shit
Mar 22, 2018 1:55 PM - Old: Beans in the pot.
Mar 22, 2018 1:59 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/D86RtevtfrA
Mar 22, 2018 2:04 PM - BORTZ: oh Ryan Raynolds you so funny haw haw haw
Mar 22, 2018 2:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KhjjIwZ.mp4
Mar 22, 2018 3:11 PM - Noctosphere: veho
Mar 22, 2018 3:11 PM - Noctosphere: why not posting this in Eof topic
Mar 22, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W6x66
Mar 22, 2018 4:18 PM - Veho: Posting what?
Mar 22, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Selfies with Santa?
Mar 22, 2018 5:03 PM - DinohScene: BORTZY!!! <З
Mar 22, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh!!! 
Mar 22, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/seagate-exos-hdd-hamr-mach.2,36719.html
Mar 22, 2018 5:24 PM - BORTZ: hey everyone
Mar 22, 2018 5:24 PM - BORTZ: <3
Mar 22, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bortz!!! My favorite neighborhood web shooting mod 
Mar 22, 2018 5:28 PM - migles: why can't the hdds have separated heads?
Mar 22, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cost migles
Mar 22, 2018 5:29 PM - migles: we got clocks with tiny impressive gearing i think since 1800? and we don't have nifty gears in hdds :C
Mar 22, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but those clocks are primative in comparison lol
Mar 22, 2018 5:31 PM - migles: but very impressive and had been existed before you and i being born
Mar 22, 2018 5:32 PM - migles: damn, they exist since 1500~
Mar 22, 2018 5:33 PM - migles: but i guess since the heads move using a magnet...
Mar 22, 2018 5:33 PM - migles: it's different technology
Mar 22, 2018 5:34 PM - migles: 2 sets of arms in each side then! 4 independent arms!
Mar 22, 2018 5:42 PM - Old: Crispy chicken legs & cantaloupe.  Need a nap.
Mar 22, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have been up since like 4AM
Mar 22, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: i didn't eat the entire day :C
Mar 22, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working on 20 different things.... Thinking about trying TSOP flash my Xbox
Mar 22, 2018 5:45 PM - Old: “Flash the Xbox”?  Gonna wear a trench coat and everything?
Mar 22, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: psio i found a very good tutorial for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXvZUqoNBNI
Mar 22, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 22, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.meghantelpner.com/blog/109-things-to-do-with-horseradish/
Mar 22, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: best thing to do with horseradish is make bloody marys
Mar 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: 109 things to do with horseradish.
Mar 22, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: in reality 2 things
Mar 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: Items #1 to #108: eat it.
Mar 22, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: and bloody mary isn't even listed
Mar 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: Item #109: gingering.
Mar 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gingering
Mar 22, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xqGp70N
Mar 22, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/f1-2015 < F1 2015 for free 
Mar 22, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: Nice. Cheers.
Mar 22, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need more explosions like F1 by Micheal Bay...
Mar 22, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: nice thanks tom
Mar 22, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: i know you did not made the giveaway but thanks because i would miss it
Mar 22, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: watching theese youtube clips, why it is so entertaining to see asians having a heated discusion with other asians
Mar 22, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: Because you're racist.
Mar 22, 2018 8:27 PM - Old: Bing!
Mar 22, 2018 8:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QxPi7
Mar 22, 2018 8:30 PM - Old: Bald dude looks like he's ready for a nice lunch....
Mar 22, 2018 8:43 PM - Noctosphere: @Veho how is that possible 
Mar 22, 2018 8:46 PM - Ericthegreat: @Veho we need audio.
Mar 22, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: damn veho thats my fetish..
Mar 22, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: but she is too young and not chubby
Mar 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Mar 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: migles
Mar 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: what kind of fetish is that?
Mar 22, 2018 9:54 PM - Veho: Stuck porn.
Mar 22, 2018 9:54 PM - Veho: Google it.
Mar 22, 2018 9:58 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Mar 22, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: the way her butt is
Mar 22, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: so sexy
Mar 22, 2018 10:04 PM - Noctosphere: true. nice butt
Mar 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would go for a free throw 
Mar 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe a slam dunk... lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: she is underage, very likely
Mar 22, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: >:C
Mar 22, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Wing-Seasoning-Mix-Mango-Habanero-1-25-oz/212778275 I got some of this at the store and wow it's good!!! 
Mar 22, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: although I used it on Chicken breasts instead of wings lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: in other news
Mar 22, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: i fucking have no friends
Mar 22, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: but that are not news..
Mar 22, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you have me, you will always have me.... Muhahahhaa!!!! Now lets talk about selling one of your kidneys...
Mar 22, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: something really bad happened today, i fucking wanted someone to talk, have no one to talk about this <,<
Mar 22, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone stole your kidney before I could?
Mar 22, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: lel
Mar 22, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because that would be bad... lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: why you want my kidney?
Mar 22, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: you don't even know if it's healthy
Mar 22, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one even cares lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: do kidney thefts care about the health of the kidney?
Mar 22, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope by the time someone is that desperate they don't ask too many questions lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: like they get more money for a good kidney? weird, because you have to find victims in places they drink
Mar 22, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: wich means its a not healthy liver
Mar 22, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We take lungs now, you get gills later 
Mar 22, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: and wth
Mar 22, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: whats up with you and kidneys today?
Mar 22, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: is your wife sick or something? she would need like 5 kidneys stitched togheter to fit her size
Mar 22, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could sell a kidney I could afford a TurboDuo lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 22, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: just pirate like you always do?
Mar 22, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Turbo-Grafx-16-TurboDuo-Duo-FAST-SHIPPING-320tb/183138214483?hash=item2aa3e36253:g:TloAAOSwvRpasTwH:sc:USPSFirstClass!34667!US!-1
Mar 22, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: never seen this console... its not a turbo grapbicx right?
Mar 22, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: ho wait, it is
Mar 22, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: does that thing has voodoo GPU in it?
Mar 22, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: asking this because the "Grafx" part
Mar 22, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: holly shit!"
Mar 22, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: that thing has 320terabytes???
Mar 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: what does that 320tb mean? other than terabytes
Mar 22, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: for 400 bucks, 320teras are good!
Mar 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally do not know lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but 320tb is terabits not TeraBytles?
Mar 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bytes lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a lot of space... it has to mean something else lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: 40 TB then!
Mar 22, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Still a great deal lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:06 PM - migles: 4 TB 40 bucks nice price
Mar 22, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you see why I need a kidney lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/y06fmqls2en01.jpg
Mar 22, 2018 11:08 PM - migles: 400 bucks for a kidney, what a shit price
Mar 22, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol we can get one off a bum 
Mar 22, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/hcxi9 I am thinking he might not be a licensed chiropractor....
Mar 22, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: i wonder how many he left paraplegic
Mar 22, 2018 11:29 PM - migles: i need some happy atmospheric game
Mar 22, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm play Diablo III and find the happy troll thing lol
Mar 22, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7ACv1HQM2AQ?t=84
Mar 22, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: i need something simple psio
Mar 22, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: i am fucking worried with my problems
Mar 22, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: need something to keep me distracted
Mar 22, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: heh
Mar 22, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: i am going to bed and play kirby lol
Mar 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What kind of problems?
Mar 23, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-envy-x360-2-in-1-15-6-touch-screen-laptop-amd-ryzen-5-8gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-hp-finish-in-dark-ash-silver/6124570.p?skuId=6124570 <  < Welp, there it is, ordered my new laptop
Mar 23, 2018 3:26 AM - the_randomizer: AC: Syndicate or Watch dogs 2, hard decision lol, curse Steam sales XD
Mar 23, 2018 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: ugh HP
Mar 23, 2018 3:53 AM - the_randomizer: Better than Dell
Mar 23, 2018 3:53 AM - the_randomizer: Dell's just overrated


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 24, 2018)

Mar 23, 2018 5:11 AM - T3GZdev: Howdy partners. It's been awhile.
Mar 23, 2018 8:45 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_VyZqwngTU&feature=youtu.be
Mar 23, 2018 9:07 AM - kenenthk: Ordering a non 5 star laptop is sinful
Mar 23, 2018 9:41 AM - Noctosphere: anyone still awake?
Mar 23, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TbMB4WMzbQ
Mar 23, 2018 9:42 AM - Noctosphere: seems like veho is 
Mar 23, 2018 9:42 AM - Noctosphere: sup veho?
Mar 23, 2018 9:44 AM - Noctosphere: veho? 
Mar 23, 2018 9:45 AM - DinohScene: Yo T3GZ!
Mar 23, 2018 9:45 AM - Veho: Sup.
Mar 23, 2018 9:45 AM - Noctosphere: lol?
Mar 23, 2018 9:45 AM - Noctosphere: you answer to dinoh but not to me? rude 
Mar 23, 2018 9:50 AM - Noctosphere: ill go toast toasts with my toasting toaster
Mar 23, 2018 10:00 AM - Noctosphere: 6am 
Mar 23, 2018 11:26 AM - Old: zzzzzzzzzzz
Mar 23, 2018 11:31 AM - Noctosphere: 7h30
Mar 23, 2018 12:27 PM - Old: ~  Coffee  ~
Mar 23, 2018 12:33 PM - Noctosphere: 8h33 
Mar 23, 2018 12:42 PM - DinohScene: NI NO KUNI 2 YOU TWATS!!!!! <З
Mar 23, 2018 12:55 PM - sarkwalvein: Dinoh, don't you have an extra PS4 you don't use? I want ni no kuni 2 also. 
Mar 23, 2018 12:55 PM - sarkwalvein: (I should probably stop being so stingy and get a PS4, that or a gaming PC I guess)
Mar 23, 2018 1:04 PM - DinohScene: got 2 PS4's
Mar 23, 2018 1:05 PM - DinohScene: actually, I bought a second PS4 specifically for NNK2
Mar 23, 2018 1:05 PM - DinohScene: going to sell it as soon as I finished it
Mar 23, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: get a pc 
Mar 23, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: and a ps4 
Mar 23, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: get everything 
Mar 23, 2018 1:12 PM - hobbledehoy899: I'd rather focus on one thing.
Mar 23, 2018 1:12 PM - sarkwalvein: @DinohScene, l could buy it after you're done with NNK2, in any case, let me know if you like the idea.
Mar 23, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: @hobble, dick?
Mar 23, 2018 1:14 PM - hobbledehoy899: If that's you call a PC then sure.
Mar 23, 2018 1:15 PM - Old: I need a gaming tablet.
Mar 23, 2018 1:19 PM - Localhorst86: "Gaming Tablet"
Mar 23, 2018 1:19 PM - Localhorst86: now that something I never heard before.
Mar 23, 2018 1:22 PM - sarkwalvein: Well, if your tablet can play games, and your use it for gaming... then just slap a couple of colored leds and some stickers to it and it will turn into a gaming tablet... I guess.
Mar 23, 2018 1:24 PM - Old: We've got a few different pads, but I need something with built in controllers.
Mar 23, 2018 1:25 PM - hobbledehoy899: just fucking play games on whatever the fucking you can play games on
Mar 23, 2018 1:25 PM - hobbledehoy899: jesus fucking christ
Mar 23, 2018 1:25 PM - sarkwalvein: a piece of paper? I guess I could do some tic tac toe.
Mar 23, 2018 1:55 PM - hobbledehoy899: i'm done
Mar 23, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:24 AM - Old: We've got a few different pads, but I need something with built in controllers. < Spend a billion dollars on a Shield Portable 
Mar 23, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or go for one of the many chinese garbage tablets that have controllers attached
Mar 23, 2018 1:58 PM - sarkwalvein: Ooor, just superglue an Xbox One S controller to your everyday tablet, they are usually quite compatible.
Mar 23, 2018 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't even need the superglue, just buy one of those awful controller "attachment" things and use that ;O;
Mar 23, 2018 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gamevice.com/ < Bam, gamevice!
Mar 23, 2018 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i like the moga controllers better
Mar 23, 2018 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://www.mogaanywhere.com/controllers/heropower
Mar 23, 2018 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: or an 8bitdo controller with the stand attachment
Mar 23, 2018 2:26 PM - DinohScene: Sark, selling the PS4, no problemo
Mar 23, 2018 2:26 PM - DinohScene: NNK2 however... bought the Kings edition so sorry chap ;p
Mar 23, 2018 2:30 PM - Veho: https://ja.aliexpress.com/item/Gb-sp-pvp-8-bulit-142/32851070046.html
Mar 23, 2018 2:49 PM - T-hug: GB Station Light looks strangely familiar 
Mar 23, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: fucking famiclones
Mar 23, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: as if we don't already have enough of them
Mar 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Localhorst86: yeah, and it's not even a good one, you can only play the games it comes with
Mar 23, 2018 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: well with 999999 in 1 games it better have every nes game ever released
Mar 23, 2018 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i see super mario bros so it's already better than the bittboy
Mar 23, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: also damn you Veho my aliexpress is stuck in japanese now
Mar 23, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: now how the fuck do i fix this
Mar 23, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: thank god there was a link in english to fix it i was worried i'd have to navigate the site in japanese
Mar 23, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if it has grand dad 7 on there
Mar 23, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it probably does
Mar 23, 2018 4:30 PM - Veho: Screw you TRJ, it's not my fault you can't change the language settings on a site.
Mar 23, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's okay i forgive you 
Mar 23, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: the insult was only meant as a joke
Mar 23, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: sorry about that
Mar 23, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FiZcJ
Mar 23, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: Dude, I was kidding.
Mar 23, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: Chill out.
Mar 23, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a prank bro!!! lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gizoogle.net/  Nooo!!!! lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom hasn't frozen to death yet? Damned global warming... lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0f0g4
Mar 23, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dsx.weather.com//util/image/w/AP714298079747_980x551.jpg?v=ap&w=980&h=551&api=7db9fe61-7414-47b5-9871-e17d87b8b6a0
Mar 23, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: https://www.instagram.com/p/BgqVdVWAueN/?taken-by=powerliftingmotivation
Mar 23, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom hasn't frozen to death yet? Damned global warming... lol < Was I supposed to? It's been like 30s-50s all this week lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be that way next week, too
Mar 23, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol there was some sort of storm the other day on the news lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kd7zb Oh this is good news lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, nope, not here lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been surprisingly nice really
Mar 23, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you see I ordered my new Ryzen laptop Psi?
Mar 23, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one from Best Buy?
Mar 23, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that like a convertable laptop/tablet?
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I clicked the link but it was like 4AM when I did so I was like just waking up lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Old: I want a convert-a-tablet.  For Castlevania & RE 4.
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that one
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hp-envy-x360-2-in-1-15-6-touch-screen-laptop-amd-ryzen-5-8gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-hp-finish-in-dark-ash-silver/6124570.p?skuId=6124570
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to show up tomorrow
Mar 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks fantastic for the price!
Mar 23, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, when I originally looked at it, it was like $800 lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pretty much hate laptops but that one for the price seems really nice.
Mar 23, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I saw the price drop to $620, told my boss to just order it lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And he did
Mar 23, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD Radeon Vega Integrated graphics chipset with shared video memory provides solid image quality for Internet use, movies, basic photo editing and casual gaming. At least it's not Intel GPU lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it has the Ryzen 5 2500u APU
Mar 23, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bluetooth and USB 3.1 ports nice!
Mar 23, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Web cam built in! So now you can do XXX streaming lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard Drive Capacity 1000 gigabytes <--- but is it really? lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:43 PM - Old: I wanted to get into xxx streaming.....too bad they weren’t paying by the pound, sigh.....
Mar 23, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old
Mar 23, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to get it and completely wipe the thing of all that disgusting HP bloat 
Mar 23, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Included Software HP Recovery Manager, HP Support Assistant, HP ePrint, Netflix, HP CoolSense, McAfee LiveSafe (30 days trial), HP 3D DriveGuard, Dropbox (25 GB Cloud Storage) (free for 1 year), HP Audio Switch, HP JumpStart and HP Orbit"
Mar 23, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Disgusting
Mar 23, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe dress up like Jaba The Hut and pay a woman to dress as princess Laya... I wonder if any nerds would pay to see that.. lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least they're giving me a year of 25GB Dropbox though lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 1TB, how many OS's? ;lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna split it 250GB for Linux Mint and the rest for Windows 10 lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:45 PM - Old: “Laya”?  Porn version of Leia?
Mar 23, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use Linux for work stuff, Windows for everything else
Mar 23, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about trying a VM of like Amiga OS. If that's even possible
Mar 23, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old you know it lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jaba Da Butt and Princess Lay Ya... lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could just use FS-UAE or WinUAE
Mar 23, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have used WinUAE in the past but it seems such a pain in the ass  lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a little 2GB SD card setup as a dedicated Amiga emulator for my Raspberry Pi lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worked quite nice
Mar 23, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my emulators to just click the pretty picture and go lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:47 PM - Old: Hung So Low.
Mar 23, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old
Mar 23, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Guedo could just be an Italian guy lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:49 PM - Old: So what about that tiny GameBoy clone I’ve been seeing around?  Might be fun for the price.
Mar 23, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just looked up StarWars XXX Parody lol was not disappointed.
Mar 23, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Data-Frog-Retro-Game-Console-32-Bit-Portable-Mini-Handheld-Game-Players-Built-in-940-For/32839913422.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.24.167a782e5bwyg7&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711215_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10624_10623_106
Mar 23, 2018 5:50 PM - Old: Oh, there are a TON of SW porns.....errrrrr, I mean, so I’ve HEARD....
Mar 23, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one?
Mar 23, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-NEW-RS-97-RETRO-Handheld-Game-Console-Portable-Mini-Video-Gaming-Players-MP4-MP5-Playback/32851349514.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.29.109b674eVERITU&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711215_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10624_106
Mar 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Old: Yep, that’s it, though the ones I saw were a lighter color and around $20-$30.
Mar 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear this one you can put different firmware on it and make it pretty good.
Mar 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/JXD-S192K-7-pollice-1920X1200-Quad-Core-4G-64-GB-Nuovo-GamePad-10000-mAh-Android-5/1000004834597.html?spm=2114.search0104.6.3.109b674eVERITU&s=p
Mar 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want that one but the price...
Mar 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Old: I’m happy with my PSPs and DSs, I am, buuuutttt.....getting to the point where I want a bit more..
Mar 23, 2018 5:52 PM - Old: RE4 and some PS2/GC stuff too much to ask for on a handheld
Mar 23, 2018 5:52 PM - Old: ?
Mar 23, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I use a 3 year old tablet 8 cores 2GB's of RAM Onda V989 plays N64 and down perfectly lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GB MicroSD to store ROM's on and I am happy lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah GC I think the only thing it runs close to decent is the Shield TV machine (I played some Mario Sunshine on mine)
Mar 23, 2018 5:53 PM - Old: Yeah, my dear PSPs play up to and including PS1 and PS2,....just wanna try some newer stuff.
Mar 23, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 is just at the early stages on Android 
Mar 23, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you want GC/PS2 in a handheld, you'll have to deal with Windows tablets
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a GPD Win
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some of the newer chips in the works will change things, but I think Nvidia will need to make a Shield TV 2 for good emulation to really happen.
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Moonlight Tom  lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want to cheat  lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you can't take moonlight to the whorehouse without a super fast upload/download speed lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Old: A tablet with proper controls is my answer, I think.  Tried some of the snap-on/stick-on controllers and sticks on wifey’s tablets.  They all sucked.  
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or without an Nvidia GPU
Mar 23, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom so true
Mar 23, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old yeah I just use a regular Bluetooth controller on my Tablet
Mar 23, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Aluminum-GPD-WIN-X7-Z8750-Bluetooth/dp/B01MCV637B <
Mar 23, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or wait for the GPD Win 2 to release with better specs > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GPD_Win_2
Mar 23, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About the best thing I have seen for a tablet might be this (although I haven't bought it yet...) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bevigac-Wireless-Bluetooth-Tablet-Mobile-Phone-Game-Controller-Gamepad-Joystick-Stretch-Bracket-for-iOS-Android-PC/32848836005.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.32.3a45429fKjZiWu&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10
Mar 23, 2018 5:57 PM - Old: I wanna be able to hold it, similar to a PSP or Switch layout.
Mar 23, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gen-game-X3-updated-t3-Gamepad-Joystick-Wireless-Bluetooth-3-0-Android-Gamepad-Gaming-Remote-Control/32837478666.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.61.3a45429fKjZiWu&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711215_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_106
Mar 23, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: These are fantastic for Android
Mar 23, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you're stuck with Android stuff, so no GC/PS2.
Mar 23, 2018 5:58 PM - Old: I’ve used similar, Psi, like those controller harness things.  They all felt unnatural and crappy.
Mar 23, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I was worried about so I never ordered it.
Mar 23, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus my tablet is 10 inches so I was worried about it feeling really weird lol
Mar 23, 2018 5:59 PM - Old: I’ve got friends and family that swear by ,em, but not for me.
Mar 23, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a NES30 Pro and I have come to conclusion I love/hate it... It's just a bit too small to play comfortably.
Mar 23, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That under 10 dollar controller though, surprisingly good.
Mar 23, 2018 6:00 PM - Old: What is that, some sort of nes clone?
Mar 23, 2018 6:00 PM - Old: Ohhh
Mar 23, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No sync issues on Android (PC sync sucks.... because of issues...)
Mar 23, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NES30 Pro from 8bitdo sorry lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are pretty high quality controllers but my hands are just too big to use them for like PS2 games the analog sticks are not quite as precise for my hands.
Mar 23, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need normal PS1/PS2 sized sticks for analog stuff lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:02 PM - Old: Ah, a couple of my buddies swear by those products.  As for me, I use vintage stuff whenever possible.  I’ve got old controllers that I’ve used so often that the plastic has sort of conformed to me mitts, heh.
Mar 23, 2018 6:04 PM - Old: A tablet with DualShock/SNES controls.  This is what I need.  Nice LONG screen, give my poor eyes a break after years of peering at PSP & DS.
Mar 23, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8Bitdo-FC30-Pro-Wireless-Bluetooth-Gamepad-Controller-Dual-Classic-Joystick-for-iOS-Android-Gamepad-PC-Mac/32731487657.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.13.57d0e353CuEzuu
Mar 23, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have had to move on up to 10 inch screen lol I think to play a normal DS I would have to put on my glasses lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSP I might be able to pull off as long as I don't have to read text lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:07 PM - Old: I can’t even imagine a 10” handheld, wowwwwww....      wait, let me rephrase that:  a 10” handheld GAMING device.
Mar 23, 2018 6:08 PM - Old: How big at the ‘air pad’ things, anyhow?  I’ve never measured.  Wifey works for Apple, so we get all this shit free.....
Mar 23, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess you just gotta get a Nabi Big Tab
Mar 23, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.nabitablet.com/nabi-big-tab-hd24 <
Mar 23, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I just lean it up on something and play emulators at like Dr's appointments lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know you can strip those down and throw like different launchers on them Tom? lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 24 inch I could use that... lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:10 PM - Old: If I could just zap a regular PSP with a growth ray, lol, I’d be all set.  Make it the size of a textbook.  My poor aching eyes, ffs....
Mar 23, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're pretty neat
Mar 23, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen one on Goodwill I almost bid on it lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a Tegra 4 in the giant 24" one lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tegra 4 chip
Mar 23, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing in the Nvidia Portable
Mar 23, 2018 6:12 PM - Old: My hands are nearly big enough that I could comfortably hold an open laptop like a GB SP, heh.  Nearly.
Mar 23, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50612066
Mar 23, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 19 inch lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:12 PM - Old: That’s what SHE said!
Mar 23, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I could snag one of those for like $50 or something, I totally would
Mar 23, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am considering throwing like a 30 dollar bid on it, even though I know it wont stick lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, those giant tablets are super expensive 
Mar 23, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $300+ normal retail
Mar 23, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://shop.nabitablet.com/products/nabi-big-tab-20-2015 < Oh hey, they dropped the price to $150 lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Out of stock, of course
Mar 23, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm check Amazon! lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/nabi-Big-Tab-HD-20/dp/B00OR1RS76/ Ew, $239 lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't look like they sell the giant 24" one any more
Mar 23, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Mar 23, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably kids used them as trampolines and generated a lot of returns? lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/PwrON-Adapter-Tablet-Power-Supply/dp/B01EMS29SQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1521829202&sr=8-6&keywords=Nabi+big+tab Gotta factor this in the price too....
Mar 23, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Between that and the shipping getting close to not worth it lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah do they not include it? Lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like Nintendo and the New 3DS ;O;
Mar 23, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it probably comes with it originally but Goodwill "If it's not in the picture" lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh yeah
Mar 23, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $27 to ship the thing lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the one thing I hate about Goodwill, their shipping prices are utter horseshit
Mar 23, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though, funnily enough, I bought a working typewriter from them that weighed like 20lbs, was under one of those 1c shipping deals lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49968691 < Was this one. Nice typewriter, too, still working and everything.
Mar 23, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Mar 23, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I always check the shipping before I bid, all the 360's I got had like 8 or 9 dollar shipping but sometimes I have seen like 38 dollars lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost feel sorry for the people who bid on those lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50603924 I want it  lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With box and everything?
Mar 23, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Mar 23, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 easy lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have to have it recapped though lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They apparently used like super cheap caps in them at that time and they can cause all kinds of issues lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at recapped TurboDuo's on ebay last night they seemed to be around 450ish with no boxes and stuff 
Mar 23, 2018 6:39 PM - Old: I’ll never get the obsession with that system.  I passed by rows of them on deep clearance.  They were there for a reason.  
Mar 23, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEC-TurboGrafx-16-and-Turbo-Duo-with-Super-CD-bundled-with-over-70-games/183104821457?_trkparms=aid%3D777003%26algo%3DDISCL.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49917%26meid%3D1beae6c2be734ca3b447d8b8445bf622%26pid%3D100012%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D222886326692%26itm%3D183104821457&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985 I need to win the lotto lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought mine for like 20 bucks and a bunch of games for like 2-3 dollars each... I wish I had hung on to it lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rental store was clearing out it's stock and I bought the machine and like 8 games for next to nothing 
Mar 23, 2018 6:40 PM - Old: I did find one of those horrid ‘CDI’ things a few years back at a Goodwill....they had it for a few bucks, obviously thinking it was a dvd or vcr, hehe.  I flipped it quick for decent coin.
Mar 23, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was at a goodwill like 5 years ago and didn't buy a JVC Xeye because I didn't know what it was... and 20 bucks... nahhh lol (kicking myself now)
Mar 23, 2018 6:41 PM - Old: If you like space shooters and that Y’s series, yep, NEC/PC Engine/Turbo is for you!  
Mar 23, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I had a bunch of shooters loved those lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blazing Lazers machine lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssfKMxrj2IE
Mar 23, 2018 6:43 PM - Old: It happens, man.  I got one of my two  Vectrex systems from a Goodwill in the 90s....they had a piece of masking tape on the screen saying “B&W TV”,lol.
Mar 23, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 23, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to convince my mom to buy me a Vectrex when they where clearancing them out for 50 bucks new 
Mar 23, 2018 6:48 PM - Old: I never saw them hit clearance, oddly.  Then again, I never knew anyone that even HAD one ....didn’t see one in reality until I was 19, around 1993.
Mar 23, 2018 6:51 PM - Old: Deals of the past, man, deals of the past....few and far between, in this era of eBay and YouTube channels.  I did find a sea foam 2DS last year for $2.50, though....they had it in with the Leapster things, hehe.
Mar 23, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was in Michigan (well born there) they had them at this store called Meijers and stacks of them in box's 
Mar 23, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can play it now via emulation but it would have been way cooler back then lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:56 PM - Old: Ayyyy, Meijer as in Fred Meijer?  We have those around here, I dig that store.  (Never saw them back home, don’t think the chain exi
Mar 23, 2018 6:56 PM - Old: ....exists in NY.
Mar 23, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meijer thrifty Acre's (was the old name) lol
Mar 23, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably the same company?
Mar 23, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50383560 I wonder if the HD DVD thing is worth buying... lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:01 PM - Old: Separate DVD player, not built in ?   Lame.  Never owned an Xbox console.  Bought and sold a bunch, never cared to hook one up.
Mar 23, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not DVD, HD DVD
Mar 23, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The useless BR competitor that failed hard
Mar 23, 2018 7:02 PM - Old: Lunch is ready!
Mar 23, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have just recently hacked an original Xbox threw a 250GB hard drive in it, then I bought like 5 Xbox 360's from Goodwill all sitting in my garage waiting for tools to arrive in the mail lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of them is RROD the others all work surprisingly.....
Mar 23, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The RROD one I plan to dissect first as a practice machine lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought UPS was delivering one of my tools today but was wrong address  lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Which does not inspire confidence with MY shipments lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want that HD DVD drive but then I don't... it falls into my "Failed video game things" collection but then it doesn't because it's video....
Mar 23, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably be a waste of money really lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm sure you could find lots of HD DVD movies for super cheap in various places
Mar 23, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The new Laser Disk of movie formats
Mar 23, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard they just recently stopped making new HD DVD movies
Mar 23, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like not making new ones but releasing them on the format.
Mar 23, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/HD-DVDs-Movies-TV/b?ie=UTF8&node=341160011 lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? I thought HD DVD died in 2008
Mar 23, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HD_DVD#End_of_releases < Yeah
Mar 23, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2010 was the last releases on that lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 60GB's for a dual layer disk?
Mar 23, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dual layer, dual sided, yeah
Mar 23, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn not far off from Bluray I guess lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think BR's single sided dual layer was 50GB or so?
Mar 23, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least if I collect for HD DVD no one would steal my movies lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 50GB
Mar 23, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I forgot BDXL went up to 128GB
Mar 23, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think the PS3 and PS4 do not support it?
Mar 23, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or something weird like the PS3 does support it but the PS4 does not.
Mar 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think the PS3 can, I think it can only read up to two layers
Mar 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas BDXL is like 3 and 4 layers lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the PS4 technically has the capability but just doesn't for some reason
Mar 23, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew it was some weird thing
Mar 23, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically with all the streaming services the whole optical disk for movies thing is kinda meh... lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not entirely sure why it doesn't, I can't imagine there's any technical reason lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I suppose that may be it, who cares about BDXL when we have Netflix and such
Mar 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My lazy ass would have to get up and put a disk in? lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games maybe, but that'd be a little too pricey to mass produce
Mar 23, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switching my Internet on the subject of streaming... FIOS 150/150 for like 40 bucks a month.
Mar 23, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Games will always need to be on some sort of physical media.
Mar 23, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless Steam, somehow they manage to do it OK lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess not really streaming though
Mar 23, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, the whole 500mbps/1gbps internet I discovered a week or two ago isn't available in my area 
Mar 23, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most they do here is 15mbps...lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I can get 300/300 FIOS but it's like 70 bucks a month 
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, I pay $50 a month for shitty 50mbps from ATT 
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15Mbps?
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd gladly pay $70 for 300/300 lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How do you manage? lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paying 65 for 200/50 right now 
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, I pay $50 a month for shitty *50mbps* from ATT 
Mar 23, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was 55 but they upped it.
Mar 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though these days 50mbps is fine enough for everything
Mar 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true I can't clog my 200/50 right now
Mar 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 150/150 will just make my uploads better lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I can send you all my midget t****** porn now lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well in a week or so when ever they come out to hook me up
Mar 23, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could get 100/100 for 30 but for 10 more bucks I figure the extra 50/50 will be nice lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to start a GoFundMe so I can bribe city officials to approve the fiber line installs for my neighborhood lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just start a rumor that Google fiber is considering your town, speeds will go up and price down... lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear they are still considering coming to the Tampa bay area...
Mar 23, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMMuJZ4rb0I 32X on a Nomad... lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50391586 Good god that's espensive lol
Mar 23, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50394434 Ouch the shipping cost
Mar 23, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olj0k_RBYHE
Mar 23, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: Tit sync battle.
Mar 23, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Yeah, nobody was looking at her lips.
Mar 23, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: It's like the old Ken Dodd gag about the topless female ventriloquist: Nobody saw her lips move.
Mar 23, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: Not the top ones, in any case.
Mar 23, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.brandeating.com/2018/03/kfc-introduces-new-waffle-double-down-in-canada.html I can feel my arteries clogging already.. lol
Mar 23, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: So anyway, the lip sync battle isn't really about lip syncing:
Mar 23, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFoogpXEVoY
Mar 23, 2018 8:19 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/BxO1f
Mar 23, 2018 8:27 PM - Veho: My sense of scale is completely off.
Mar 23, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BV8LK
Mar 23, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CnQ34O5.jpg Don't let it go!!!
Mar 23, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vA2hqLj
Mar 23, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50451149 I need this, because you don't want me exposing myself!
Mar 23, 2018 9:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RvHjMZ8.jpg
Mar 23, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that's pretty funny as a 1/16th Jewish person I approve lol
Mar 23, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cannot Juice enough Jews  lol
Mar 23, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/FelixTandem/status/976855475525505026
Mar 23, 2018 9:11 PM - Old: Ayyyy, Christopher Cross!
Mar 23, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo that's amazing
Mar 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Old: "Friendship is rare....could you hand me that shotgun, buddy, also that chair?"
Mar 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vAyI5
Mar 23, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PUjBRQ6.gifv
Mar 23, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/ScaredRingedArabianhorse
Mar 23, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4hQeWtkTC8
Mar 23, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/1VbJF
Mar 23, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: so elon musk, deleted his company facebook page lol
Mar 23, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: the tesla car guy
Mar 23, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gRunBgU.jpg
Mar 23, 2018 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Penis
Mar 23, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pump
Mar 23, 2018 10:59 PM - MarcusCarter: My apologies for necro bumping a thread in EOF. I was looking for a 'Rules' thread in the stickies, and didn't see the thread SPECIFICALLY for necro bumping. It won't happen again.
Mar 23, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Necro bump is that doing a fist bump with a dead guy? Lol
Mar 23, 2018 11:01 PM - MarcusCarter: Probably. lol.
Mar 23, 2018 11:09 PM - Old: NECRO-MANIA!
Mar 23, 2018 11:12 PM - Old: How DARE you, "necro bumping" (ewww) that thread!  NOW you've done it  -- you RUINED the entire forum!  I certainly hope you're happy, now we'll all STARVE to death!!
Mar 23, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: I eat necrobumpers.
Mar 23, 2018 11:18 PM - hobbledehoy899: The thread isn't even that old.
Mar 23, 2018 11:19 PM - hobbledehoy899: Only from the November of last year.
Mar 23, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: ANCIENT!
Mar 23, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7:09 PM - Old: NECRO-MANIA! What are you gonna do when these dead pythons wrap around you!!!!
Mar 23, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: There have been 4 new iPhones released since that thread was made.
Mar 23, 2018 11:25 PM - Old: Necronomicon!
Mar 23, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ex mortis?
Mar 23, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Klatu Barata nicktu!
Mar 23, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgvXtexdgAM
Mar 23, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GULItNlBvJc?t=156 How does he put his watch on.... lol
Mar 23, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: Sporting goods department. To us that means footballs and shuttlecocks and shit. Not death machines.
Mar 23, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they sell balls there too but also guns lol
Mar 23, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hunting is considered a sport I guess? Maybe those clay pidgeon things?
Mar 23, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skeet shooting seems like a sport lol
Mar 23, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: I mean is there a sport where two opposing teams of consenting humans let rip on each other with shotguns?
Mar 23, 2018 11:54 PM - Old: "Shuttlecocks" & "balls" (snicker)
Mar 23, 2018 11:54 PM - Depravo: Hunting is a sport? I thought both teams had to follow the same rules and use the same equipment?
Mar 23, 2018 11:55 PM - Old: Yes, Depravo, it's called the Jerry Springer Show.
Mar 23, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo I don't consider hunting a sport
Mar 23, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too me sport implies some sort of chance of failure....
Mar 23, 2018 11:56 PM - Old: Head right on down to the Walmart where you can grab your Mt. Dew, $5 shirts, and pick up an assault rifle just several feet from the toy section -- yeee hawwwww!
Mar 23, 2018 11:57 PM - Depravo: God bless America.
Mar 23, 2018 11:57 PM - Old: Which one?  
Mar 23, 2018 11:57 PM - Depravo: Sorry, God, help America.
Mar 23, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 23, 2018 11:57 PM - Old: ^
Mar 23, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own several guns but I feel like they should have been harder to get....
Mar 23, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like hard like my security licenses
Mar 24, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically it's harder to obtain all the different licenees I have than it is to get the guns to make use of them.
Mar 24, 2018 12:02 AM - Old: Remember the reaction to Hungerford (horrific), Depravo?   Sadly, we've got the NRA (a terrorist organization) running the show over here, so needed bannings aren't likely any time soon.
Mar 24, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: Outright banning wouldn't work anyway. There are too many guns around and too many people fetishising over them.
Mar 24, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: What is needed is a change in attitude rather than a change in legislation.
Mar 24, 2018 12:17 AM - Old: Both are needed at the end of the day.  Common sense restrictive measures as well as a cultural shift.
Mar 24, 2018 12:19 AM - Old: Unfortunately, the powers that be (for the moment)  want to drag us through 'Mad Max' before we reach our 'Star Trek' era, sigh.  
Mar 24, 2018 12:22 AM - dimmidice: Culture change is what you guys need
Mar 24, 2018 12:22 AM - dimmidice: and honestly some cracking down can't possibly hurt
Mar 24, 2018 12:26 AM - Depravo: Anyway, I'm off.
Mar 24, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: But do yourself a favour and watch/listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7SPIFAwwGA
Mar 24, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ask.slashdot.org/story/18/03/23/2030231/ask-slashdot-is-beaming-down-in-star-trek-a-death-sentence
Mar 24, 2018 2:00 AM - migles: when you beam a person
Mar 24, 2018 2:00 AM - migles: is that person the same, or a new person?
Mar 24, 2018 2:00 AM - migles: no way to know :C
Mar 24, 2018 2:07 AM - hobbledehoy899: you could beam yourself


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 25, 2018)

Mar 24, 2018 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You must Ballance the equation!
Mar 24, 2018 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gPpOCGD_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 24, 2018 8:03 AM - T-hug: Lol
Mar 24, 2018 8:03 AM - T-hug: Field of weed
Mar 24, 2018 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Build it and they will come?
Mar 24, 2018 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A weed version of field of dreams ? Lol
Mar 24, 2018 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OQndy OMG lol
Mar 24, 2018 8:48 AM - Flame: lol
Mar 24, 2018 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eUsDx
Mar 24, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BouAmb2.png
Mar 24, 2018 10:34 AM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/lRFeR
Mar 24, 2018 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjf-1BxpR9c
Mar 24, 2018 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmVaRYlC8_8
Mar 24, 2018 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z7kJq7-2Is This is kinda for Tom lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014W20BFA/ref=ox_sc_mini_detail?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 24 Months on one set of batteries?
Mar 24, 2018 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that real? lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if that is true, when it dies I wouldn't know what the problem was... lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Welp time to order another set, 2 years is pretty good I guess..."
Mar 24, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy me some of those Energizer titanium batteries and get 3 years 
Mar 24, 2018 12:25 PM - Depravo: I've just had a haircut and YOU HAVEN'T!
Mar 24, 2018 12:43 PM - Veho: That's true, I haven't.
Mar 24, 2018 12:47 PM - Depravo: It was only a month overdue.
Mar 24, 2018 1:04 PM - Flame: i had one this week. you lose. i win.
Mar 24, 2018 1:32 PM - T-hug: I do mine myself
Mar 24, 2018 1:32 PM - T-hug: you all lose
Mar 24, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol me too T-Hug
Mar 24, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once in a while I will treat myself to a professional hair cut, but most of the time I just do my own.
Mar 24, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/IGtDrUi.png
Mar 24, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50462505
Mar 24, 2018 2:33 PM - Noctosphere: oh boy
Mar 24, 2018 2:33 PM - Noctosphere: pokemon crystal... oooooold memories
Mar 24, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles wants it for some reason lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/18/03/23/234234/spotify-says-2-million-users-hacked-apps-to-suppress-ads-on-its-free-service
Mar 24, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: psio :C
Mar 24, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: for some reason?
Mar 24, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: :C
Mar 24, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: lol spotify, i am one of thoose 2 millions 
Mar 24, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: i think my account got banned or someting, i can no longuer login, maybe i need to update
Mar 24, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: grab the latest hacked APK and create a new account? lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: if their were not so expensive i would get a license
Mar 24, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: exactly psio
Mar 24, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: heh i barely use it either way
Mar 24, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: 7 euros for month is what i paied for my phone plan
Mar 24, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never used it what does it do exactly?
Mar 24, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: heh, spotify or the premium?
Mar 24, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's just music than F that, I just use the iHeart radio ap 
Mar 24, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: yeah its just for music
Mar 24, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: premium gets rid of the advertising they play every couple songs or whatever it was
Mar 24, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: iHeart is free (the different radio stations have adds but in between the music and the news and crap)
Mar 24, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: and lets you actually play what you want, instead of "shuffle"
Mar 24, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: yeah but iheart is a radio player
Mar 24, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the trade off is I can listen to radio stations from all over like thousands of them lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: spotify is more like your media player, but via streaming
Mar 24, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just download discographies of all the music you like lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: i kite enjoy it actually, but heh.. i barely go outside
Mar 24, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: on a modern connect will take like 10 minutes  lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: but the key is psio, you don't have to store shit, so you don't have to waste space in your phone
Mar 24, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: and you can always discover new songs based of what you hear
Mar 24, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Space? Get a big SD card?  lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: too expensive :C
Mar 24, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: anyway
Mar 24, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8GB's can hold like a thousand songs or something lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: spotify is just like youtube but without the video, it's just that
Mar 24, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: nowadays most people just watch music off youtube
Mar 24, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I do lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Youtube a playlist like "90's metal" lol
Mar 24, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: my problem with stored music is i always don't have stored what i wanted to hear lol
Mar 24, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just load up iHeart radio on your phone  lol
Mar 24, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: yeah spotify is just like that psio, a youtube music player without the video wasting your phone plan ;O;
Mar 24, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles you live in like Kazakistan right? lol
Mar 24, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: lel
Mar 24, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: i will try that iheart sometime
Mar 24, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spain? lol
Mar 24, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: i barely listen to something
Mar 24, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: yeah psio
Mar 24, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.iheart.com/ Does it work in your country?
Mar 24, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love to think it would work but I always get let down by rules that seem dumb.
Mar 24, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Youtube Geo blocking pisses me off lol
Mar 24, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: weird, it doesn't say anything
Mar 24, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: but it doesn't play
Mar 24, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: not sure if its my brower
Mar 24, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: will try the app
Mar 24, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: LOL
Mar 24, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: either they changed name to "heart radio"
Mar 24, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: or yeah, "geo limitation"
Mar 24, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: in the app store i can only find this other heart radio app
Mar 24, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: which usually mean not available in here
Mar 24, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: anyway
Mar 24, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: not like there is not a million internet radio apps
Mar 24, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: anyway
Mar 24, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: psio!!!
Mar 24, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ???
Mar 24, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YGicOd7.jpg
Mar 24, 2018 3:39 PM - Depravo: I bought a hi-vis vest that has a window for a pass card or name badge or something.
Mar 24, 2018 3:40 PM - Depravo: So I've just made a card with the company logo that says "Employee of the Year".
Mar 24, 2018 3:40 PM - Depravo: I even added some gold stars.
Mar 24, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo next year upgrade it to like Employee of the century.
Mar 24, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I used to work at Kmart there was the old lady worked there, she was a right cunt... Anyway she was always showing off her "20 years" gold pin. lol She won't be there long...
Mar 24, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not at all apparently it's closed now lol
Mar 24, 2018 3:59 PM - Depravo: On the reverse it just says NO in big letters.
Mar 24, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 24, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I would nominate you for Employee of the Century for sure 
Mar 24, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After I nominated my self supreme dict tater... lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or dick tater
Mar 24, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: PSIO!
Mar 24, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50462505
Mar 24, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: :c
Mar 24, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My name is Dick.... Dick Tater lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it's only like 20 bucks to buy it and like 10 to ship it to my house then like 30 to ship it to you  lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Not sure how much to ship to Spain but I am sure UPS would stick it right UPS my butt...) lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: put it a new battery and sold 
Mar 24, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: send it via postal lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol are they hard to replace?
Mar 24, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: not really, you need that star screwdriver
Mar 24, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: tough..
Mar 24, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: then you have to unsolder the battery and solder a new one, it is one of thoose tabbed batteries thing
Mar 24, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: if you can't get a tabbed battery well, some people stick 2 pieces of metal to a battery lel
Mar 24, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.usgobuy.com/en/usps/shipping-us-to-spain.html Damn I was close 25 bucks for 1-7 weeks and 29.99 for 4 days lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The torx bit isn't a problem for me  I got all kinds of tools for computers and game systems... I even have tri wing  lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: how much is that? 200 grams?
Mar 24, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just dremel it open and replace with glass window so you can see inside better lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: i mean weight
Mar 24, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I put in 1 pound for shipping with the box and packing it would probably be close to that lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides I would throw in some extra's like a piece of fish and some other food items lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: 15 bucks shipping
Mar 24, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: i mean for 200 grams lel
Mar 24, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you play Halo yet? lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 grams lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: i mean, a cart is like 20 grams actually lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: ho yeah played halo
Mar 24, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: it was neat
Mar 24, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: it aged well ;O;
Mar 24, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: i must continue it tough
Mar 24, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: anyway psio, you couldn't send the cart via postal? postal would be a lot cheaper, probably 3 bucks no?
Mar 24, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: i remember when i got my cart from australia, it was only 3 bucks shipping
Mar 24, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: so i guess from america would be similair..
Mar 24, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're talking just shoving the card in an envelope, that'd probably result in the thing getting destroyed lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or lost
Mar 24, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: i know but if i would agree for such thing.. it would be my responsability, no?
Mar 24, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: i mean, i had traded some stuff with dinoh, i would rather use a more robust shipping option but he always asks for the cheap as fuck as possible
Mar 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose so, but then you'd just get a broken cartridge lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or an empty envelope
Mar 24, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: but that would be my fault and choice lol, the seller\sender gave me several options and would rather choose a expensive shipping option
Mar 24, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: but yeah i see
Mar 24, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: an empty envelope tough.. that's very unlikely.. unless you would live in brazil lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/8IaARjE.jpg
Mar 24, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/0f0Qo
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/ABfLH
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.entertainmentbox.com/install-kodi-17-krypton-android-4-4-solved/
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: i swear i know a nurse that looks exactly like that!!!
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got my laptop 
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now time to destroy all the bloat
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: except that she doesn't wear thoose pants
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC Decrapifyer?
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's a thing
Mar 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HP is easily the worst with bloat I think
Mar 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcdecrapifier.com/
Mar 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try it out.
Mar 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give that a try, yeah. I was thinking about just doing a complete wipe and reinstall of Windows 10 lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ehhh
Mar 24, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: that bonjour thing!!! it gets in my nerves
Mar 24, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax_x8pTVMYw
Mar 24, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonjourno?
Mar 24, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: wtf is that bonjour program? its from apple, it means good morning <.<
Mar 24, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh when it comes to Apple you would have to ask Tom he knows like 10 times as much as me about that stuff lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It shares network configs for Apple stuff IIRC
Mar 24, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Apple IIe and a little Classic Mac and IIGS lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: plenty of people have that process in the task manager https://d3342og8rhzilt.cloudfront.net/assets/pcdc-2-d129042923fc81ca07365939d5213bc6.png
Mar 24, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: in this screenshit
Mar 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I think I had it with iTunes
Mar 24, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: *screenshot, from the software psio said
Mar 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you had like an Apple router or Printer or whatever it could share config files with non Apple devices
Mar 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Useless, if you don't have any Apple products lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Tom said probably to do with file shares and crap and networking and also like back when you could do iTunes trailer streaming
Mar 24, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quicktime I mean
Mar 24, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit been so long since I had Quicktime installed I forgot the name lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: lel quicktime
Mar 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to use it to watch movie trailers before Youtube became a thing with that lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: when i was a kid, quicktime was the only program that i knew that let me take a screnshot of a certain frame of a gif
Mar 24, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: damn the old days, when i would print thoose clipart pictures into paper because i was bored
Mar 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god this thing has McAfee installed
Mar 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gross
Mar 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL McAfee and Norton's... wasted bits.
Mar 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember at one point Norton's was so bad the virus's would slow your PC down less... lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: isn't norton ghost still the best partition manager?
Mar 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghost is good for imaging hard drives and doing network installs but I think the freeware version is better these days?
Mar 24, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: my av was bitdefender, it come with thoose magazine cds lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's also stuff like Clonezilla and such
Mar 24, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is prolly better if you know what you're doing
Mar 24, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: partition magic, i think it was another? or was this from norton?
Mar 24, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lifehacker.com/5303067/five-best-free-system-restore-tools
Mar 24, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Macrium I should give it a whirl.
Mar 24, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: i use macrium
Mar 24, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: i really love it
Mar 24, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: it's fast, does 1:1 copies if i wish
Mar 24, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Using Sophos home right now and it's pretty good for free (doesn't nag or slow my system down)
Mar 24, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: including damaged shit
Mar 24, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It also managed to block BadUSB from my phone... LOL was an infected APK I sideloaded.
Mar 24, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That took a bit to track down lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: badusb?
Mar 24, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: whats that foir
Mar 24, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd infection vector though... Infect the APK for a phone, wait to be plugged into a PC and attempt to infect the PC from there?
Mar 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BadUSB yeah it's an old CIA tool but they leaked out and now every two bit hacker is using them lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.csoonline.com/article/3087484/security/say-hello-to-badusb-20-usb-man-in-the-middle-attack-proof-of-concept.html
Mar 24, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: so, its a thing you plug into a usb port and can keylogg?
Mar 24, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: does it stay between the keyboard and the pc, or can be plugged into any usb port and act as a "side man"
Mar 24, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost any USB device like an Android phone can be compromised apparently lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone kept trying to install as a 2nd USB keyboard... and Sophos kept blocking it lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I managed to back track the device ID and stuff mix in a bit of voodoo and found the culprit lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: wait, its a software program? lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: hooo
Mar 24, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but it can also run from a few different things I guess lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:50 PM - migles: the switch console, in the front really looks like a 30 dollar tablet you find in china
Mar 24, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically many of the parts probably are similar
Mar 24, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 10 inch tablet (3 years ago) had the exact same screen as the Apple IPS screen at the time 2K res very very nice lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure the new Apple stuff is better now but it's still great lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn almost 4 years old in like 5 months.
Mar 24, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still working great for cheap Chinese crap  lol
Mar 24, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Onda-V10-4G-Tablet-PC-10-1-IPS-1920-1200-MTK6753-Octa-Core-Android-7/32812795778.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.45.20142bedc7noQT&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711215_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10
Mar 24, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles get that it's a 10.1 inch phone... lol
Mar 24, 2018 5:03 PM - migles: i barely use my phone psio
Mar 24, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: why do i need a tablet lel
Mar 24, 2018 5:07 PM - Joe88: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-gpp-ignites-uproar-calls-for-boycott-among-pc-gamers/
Mar 24, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzsbDGDwg1U
Mar 24, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: this guy is talking about us
Mar 24, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: gba dot net
Mar 24, 2018 5:11 PM - migles: *gba temp dot net
Mar 24, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: plenty of times i forget that gbatemp is just not psio and tom in the shoutbox and "how can i hax the switch" posts
Mar 24, 2018 5:16 PM - Joe88: its also p1ng trashing the switch
Mar 24, 2018 5:17 PM - Depravo: It's also me being drunk.
Mar 24, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: It's also me wishing I was drunk.
Mar 24, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I just like to hang out here with you all lol
Mar 24, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My virtual game parlor?
Mar 24, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: I'm making an instant pot pancake.
Mar 24, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3szqTGDJFk
Mar 24, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instant potato pancake? lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://myoriginalxbox.weebly.com/opening-the-console.html I did the mod on my Xbox and wondered why everyone was removing the feet completely... (I did exactly like this picture) lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: because people like to break stuff and dont care lel
Mar 24, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: they are dumb
Mar 24, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: i dunno... building old computers is fun...
Mar 24, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: dunno why, but it appeals to me\is amusing\interesting that you would put all theese different cards
Mar 24, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: a card for lan\modem, 2d gpu, 3d gpu, sound card, even disk controller card
Mar 24, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: for whatever reason i love to see thoose
Mar 24, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah old PC
Mar 24, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC's had like cards for everything
Mar 24, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wasn't uncommon at some points in history for an older PC to run out of IRQ's and slots lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like trying to use an old PC with only 2 USB ports.... (that was annoying as fuck) lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: i mean 486 era
Mar 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 486's and ISA slots
Mar 24, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: lel
Mar 24, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: exactly
Mar 24, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: but it amuses me seing the open cases with all theese boards
Mar 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want a modem? a slot... GPU? (VGA adapter) a slot.. sound? A slot... Oh you want a printer? If your lucky your mobo has the port if not... a slot... lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: nowadays you just have a gpu in it
Mar 24, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: sometimes 2 but thats it...
Mar 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you want to use a joystick? If the sound card didn't have it... a slot... lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: sound card had the gaming port 
Mar 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes.
Mar 24, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: its a weird combo, right?
Mar 24, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Sound Blaster Live was the first one with a controller port?
Mar 24, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: i mean, you would connect your controller to the sound card, feels weird
Mar 24, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Before they just did sound and that was all.
Mar 24, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well at the time the only people who bought sound cards where musician's or gamers.
Mar 24, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: there was a time you could have a midi card as well right?
Mar 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So putting in the controller port was also a 1 up over the competition who didn't do that 
Mar 24, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: you couldn't connect a phone to the modem and listen music trough it? ;O;
Mar 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sometimes if your sound card didn't do midi you would buy a midi card or one of those super fancy midi external boxes
Mar 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But shit I never knew anyone who had one of those... lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get to play with an Apple II Disney Voice box one time, that was pretty cool at the time lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: seriously tough, there were pc speaker sound, didnt someone come up with some sound simulator for the modem? or something like that
Mar 24, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My TI99/4A had the speech synthesizer and I loved programming that thing with the extended basic... I spent a LOT of time making different accents lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC Speakers could do some pretty decent sound, the issue is it tended to tie up the poor old 486 and eat up a LOT of resources
Mar 24, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: why didn't texas made ibm compatible pcs later on?
Mar 24, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dV1EMcH316s?t=39 check it out migles I bet you didn't think the PC speaker that normally just beeps could pull this off lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I don't know probably licensing issues I think they did at some point though
Mar 24, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the whole "only sold at Radio Shack" probably killed them lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and don't get me wrong I loved Radio Shack
Mar 24, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you could pick up a Commadore 64 ANYWHERE that sold TV's or video games.
Mar 24, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then IBM compatibles exploded into the market and had entire stores dedicated to that.
Mar 24, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh those where the days, only 10,000 dollars could buy you something less powerful than a GBA lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: The instant pot pancake was a partial success.
Mar 24, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNbGa05dfg No sound card? No problem lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho did you use Sour Cream and Chives on it ?
Mar 24, 2018 6:43 PM - migles: woa they could do that nice!
Mar 24, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: I should have used sour cream.
Mar 24, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: i am impressed psio, really tought they where more limited
Mar 24, 2018 6:45 PM - Veho: Kids  
Mar 24, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: what kids :C
Mar 24, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: the games i had for dos only had basic sounds
Mar 24, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: like this shit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAcf8RsD6TU
Mar 24, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: or this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O5TzTeeuBw
Mar 24, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beep boop lol
Mar 24, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely not HD audio lol
Mar 24, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.brandeating.com/2018/03/new-taco-bell-tortilla-chips-coming-to-grocery-stores-in-may-2018.html
Mar 24, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Ltg3MMZ.gifv
Mar 24, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/m2yput7n6pn01.jpg
Mar 24, 2018 8:40 PM - Joe88: I wish they still made tostitos gold
Mar 24, 2018 9:30 PM - Old: Friggin hailstorms all day...trapped inside....good day for chicken stew & beer.
Mar 24, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hail Hydra!
Mar 24, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hydro Hail!
Mar 24, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Water water everywhere let's have a drink!
Mar 24, 2018 10:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ax74Yu5.jpg
Mar 24, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A technician's version of hell where even the walls are blue screens? lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I updated my firmware with patches to protect against Meltdown or what ever it is... I updated my Router Firmware a couple of days ago to protect against KRACK (Man that too Linksys wayyy too long) and I updated the firmware for my SSD and Nvidia had some new driver with security fixes...
Mar 24, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't feel very safe lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been trying to install Linux Mint for hours now, damn thing just doesn't like my laptop
Mar 24, 2018 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wifi adapter needs the 4.14 Linux kernel, which works just fine and all
Mar 24, 2018 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I can't GPU drivers to work on any kernel 
Mar 24, 2018 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried 4.15 and 4.16 RCs, both don't even boot
Mar 24, 2018 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying
Mar 24, 2018 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess now I'm trying Ubuntu, just to see if Linux Mint is being silly
Mar 24, 2018 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though I know it shouldn't change a damn thing
Mar 24, 2018 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise, I'm quite pleased with this laptop. I think the only complaint I have is boot times, but that's really just because I'm so used to like 3 second boot times from my other stuff
Mar 24, 2018 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and the touchpad is kinda annoyingly wide lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: probably will have to create a thread and ask, but will give it a shot here
Mar 24, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: i no longuer have my 3ds, i still have it's old sd card, it is possible to extract a save from VC from it?
Mar 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not
Mar 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As the saves are encrypted, you'd need a save manager to decrpyt them
Mar 24, 2018 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which only run on the 3DS
Mar 24, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: i think i even made a nand backup before reset it and sell it
Mar 24, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: yeah i pretty much guessed
Mar 24, 2018 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd need the same 3ds afaik
Mar 24, 2018 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since AFAIK it's encrypted to one device
Mar 24, 2018 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm not 100% sure on that part
Mar 24, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: i recall something about it
Mar 24, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: its my fault for using VC lol
Mar 24, 2018 11:53 PM - Arras: yeah I don't think you can do anything to 3DS saves unless they're already decrypted or you have access to the original device
Mar 24, 2018 11:56 PM - migles: HO WAIT
Mar 24, 2018 11:56 PM - migles: i am smart!
Mar 24, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: i extracted all saves using that save manager before format it lel
Mar 24, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: i just forgot about it
Mar 24, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: got all my saves extracted <3
Mar 24, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, was indeed correct, Ubuntu was the same. Oh well, guess I'll just have to deal with no Linux for now 
Mar 24, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: yey found what exactly i wanted  <3
Mar 25, 2018 12:00 AM - migles: what were you doing tom?
Mar 25, 2018 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to dualboot linux on my new laptop, but apparently it just hates my Ryzen APU 
Mar 25, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: its that fancy new zen cpu with the vega gpu built in?
Mar 25, 2018 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Mar 25, 2018 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There is an updated kernel that's supposed to support it, but it refuses to boot for me
Mar 25, 2018 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even tried latest RC kernel, and nope same thing
Mar 25, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: is there maybe something in the bios»
Mar 25, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: ?
Mar 25, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, BIOS has nothing to do with it
Mar 25, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The kernel doesn't load past a certain point
Mar 25, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: try freedos in it ;O;
Mar 25, 2018 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: damn
Mar 25, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: so i have a problem
Mar 25, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: i loaded this old save...
Mar 25, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: and i fucking lost track of what i was doing or what to do next
Mar 25, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: and i forgot what i had done until then..
Mar 25, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: and while i was playing ta new save, i got so bored and so painfull because it is the begining all over again
Mar 25, 2018 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I do the same thing
Mar 25, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: now i just feel like quitting the game lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What game?
Mar 25, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: this pokemon rom hack, pokemon prism
Mar 25, 2018 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh
Mar 25, 2018 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice hack, too lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: best hack
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: amazing :C
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I did the same thing with Pokemon Ash Gray just a few days ago now that I think about it lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: runs in real hardware with no problem so far
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was messing with my Vita, decided to start playing some GBA games and such on it
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: the thing is, since i don't know this game, i am lost..
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a save there like 20 hours in, had no idea where I was, restarted the save, then abandoned after an horu
Mar 25, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: if it was a normal pokemon game i can just continue it and fine, but this hack i feel like, i don't remember what happened so far and i am lost..
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: in the beggining of the game, you abandon the mother, i am fucking worried about where is she, and what happened
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: i dont remember if that was unveiled or not in the point of this old save
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting fucked by the professor, of course 
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like every other Pokemon game ;O;
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: no, she was lost in the woods :C
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, same thing
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Lost in the woods"
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: More like lost in the dick she's getting from Professor who gives a fuck
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: the game starts with you with her in the woods, not sure if you and your mother are hobbos or it was like a trip or something
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: then player goes get some wood for the fire, rocks fall prevent you from reaching the mom
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 AM - migles: you end up in a cave and ride a minecart until the other side of the world or something
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhhh man I remember that now
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll have to reinstall Prism at some point, too
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well "reinstall" AKA download the ROM
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 AM - migles: LEL
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: you will have to get into their discord to get the patch
Mar 25, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess technically reinstall cuz I'll be putting it on my 3DS
Mar 25, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: the website doesnt even host the patch, because you know ,nintendo sued or DMCA their ass
Mar 25, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: the leaks online are old versions, there are some game breaking bugs
Mar 25, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, just send me the ROM ;O;
Mar 25, 2018 12:27 AM - hobbledehoy899: hahaha
Mar 25, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: its agains the rules
Mar 25, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: and you know how shoutbox is monitorized now
Mar 25, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: :C
Mar 25, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ;O;
Mar 25, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: LET IT BE KNOWN THAT MIGLES IS A DIRTY PIRATE
Mar 25, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SENDING ME ROMS
Mar 25, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: MAY ALL THE MODS BAN HIM NOW
Mar 25, 2018 12:33 AM - hobbledehoy899: this isn't a ROM but here's the BPS patch https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/264187806904090625/396166795545018368/pokeprism0226.rar
Mar 25, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Why thank you hobble
Mar 25, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: tom, you know, you dont even check the pms even if i would send such thing
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - hobbledehoy899: you're welcome
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You're right, I ignore everyone's PM
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's always porn 
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - hobbledehoy899: haha
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: damn
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - hobbledehoy899: damn
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Vuples has sent me porn 
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Foxi has sent me porn 
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: can i have your gbatemp account?
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi sends me porn 
Mar 25, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: fucking lucky
Mar 25, 2018 12:35 AM - hobbledehoy899: okay, i just have to know
Mar 25, 2018 12:35 AM - hobbledehoy899: what is psi into
Mar 25, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Midget t****** BBW amputees
Mar 25, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: he sent me stuff about that bridget the midget
Mar 25, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: a very long time ago
Mar 25, 2018 12:36 AM - hobbledehoy899: wow
Mar 25, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: and i think other stuff as well but heh
Mar 25, 2018 12:36 AM - hobbledehoy899: like unironically
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, honestly, fucked if I know lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just what we all say
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For some reason
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - hobbledehoy899: yeah
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - migles: tom, honestly, do you care or want to know?
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Mar 25, 2018 12:37 AM - hobbledehoy899: can't blame you, unsolicited porn isn't a good deal
Mar 25, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: lel
Mar 25, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: i dont mind :C i mean, if you are warned...
Mar 25, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: otherwise its just like going to any torrent website without adblock
Mar 25, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:39 AM - hobbledehoy899: yeah
Mar 25, 2018 12:40 AM - hobbledehoy899: anyways, i helped my mother revitalise an old chair to good sitting stability
Mar 25, 2018 12:40 AM - hobbledehoy899: no longer do we feel as if we are sinking in the thing
Mar 25, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: fuck, was your mother in the hospital the other day?
Mar 25, 2018 12:40 AM - hobbledehoy899: my brother will surely be pleased
Mar 25, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: i was in the ER and this fat woman kept complaining about the broken chair
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 AM - hobbledehoy899: no, it was a chair
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh if the cat fits it sits. lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 AM - hobbledehoy899: only the chair was unstable
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 AM - migles: i spent 3 hours in the ER, while this woman wouldn't shut up about her chair being broken
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better the chair to be unstable than your mother lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 AM - migles: i am not kidding or making this up
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 AM - hobbledehoy899: hah yeah
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was the other way around I have seen enough Jerry Springer to know how that ends
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 AM - hobbledehoy899: what were you in ER for
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles was getting a pokemon removed from an orifice lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamtaro I choose you!
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: something in my throat i can't describe, but well, the internet said cancer, and i was annoyed, so i went to ER
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn migles
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just say no to cancer!
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat like a lot of blueberries or something.
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say smoke weed but I don't think that actually helps lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:44 AM - migles: heh, i went to the ER mostly to well, have some time to think.. something really bad happened with my family like 2 days ago, and i am having a hard time dealing with it
Mar 25, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=Cancer+fighting+foods&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS789US789&oq=Cancer+fighting+foods&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4503j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 Eat like all this stuff lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles your mom got drunk and was hitting on you? (kidding)
Mar 25, 2018 12:45 AM - migles: heh,,, i wish it was her
Mar 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever happened I hope everyone gets better and doesn't do it again if it was disturbing lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:45 AM - hobbledehoy899: damn
Mar 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Worse Psi, it was his dad!
Mar 25, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eeww uncle touchy? lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:46 AM - hobbledehoy899: fuck
Mar 25, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Mar 25, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to buy a gun migles lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: hey psio
Mar 25, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: shipping to germany would be the same price?
Mar 25, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: you know, about that cristal from goodwill
Mar 25, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nein
Mar 25, 2018 12:50 AM - migles: much more expensive than spain?
Mar 25, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know lol to be honest
Mar 25, 2018 12:51 AM - migles: heh forget it either way
Mar 25, 2018 12:51 AM - hobbledehoy899: I got a component CD player made by Pioneer in 1987 from a local GoodWill this month.
Mar 25, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides wouldn't you rather have the one from China?
Mar 25, 2018 12:52 AM - migles: no, i would really like to own a real one psio, i had that as a kid you know.. its just sentimental..
Mar 25, 2018 12:52 AM - migles: i had that game for years and years
Mar 25, 2018 12:52 AM - migles: it was the only GBC game i had actually, had about 4 gb carts that played in black and white
Mar 25, 2018 12:53 AM - migles: i loved that cartridge more than i even had a gf :C
Mar 25, 2018 12:53 AM - hobbledehoy899: I have a Japanese MegaCD game called Switch, came with the obi strip and everything.
Mar 25, 2018 12:54 AM - migles: megaCD ? the sega cd thing?
Mar 25, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch is a cool game
Mar 25, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a crazy point and click adventure lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:55 AM - hobbledehoy899: haha yes
Mar 25, 2018 12:55 AM - migles: never heard of it lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only SegaCD game I have put a lot of time in (via emulation) is Snatcher so cool
Mar 25, 2018 12:56 AM - hobbledehoy899: its great, frankomatic has three separate let's plays on the american version which is called panic
Mar 25, 2018 12:56 AM - Joe88: take a guess how much this hoodie cost https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-492
Mar 25, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: psio, you never tried night trap?
Mar 25, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I have it well the ISO file lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lemme guess, $300 Joe?
Mar 25, 2018 12:57 AM - Joe88: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-492#post-7891424
Mar 25, 2018 12:57 AM - hobbledehoy899: that got remastered so the  SegaCD version is purely historical
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 AM - Joe88: more
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What a fucking moron
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 AM - hobbledehoy899: speaking of antiquated technology, this video's grate https://youtu.be/ImEYnuBn1oI
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 AM - hobbledehoy899: *great
Mar 25, 2018 1:00 AM - hobbledehoy899: i guess the sound of dial-up would be grating to some so the misspelling fits
Mar 25, 2018 1:00 AM - Joe88: the duffle bag isnt much better
Mar 25, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: wait
Mar 25, 2018 1:01 AM - hobbledehoy899: oh god i might be kissing my arch linux install goodbye tonight
Mar 25, 2018 1:01 AM - hobbledehoy899: thank fuck
Mar 25, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: did the guy bought a shirt for more tham 300 bucks?
Mar 25, 2018 1:01 AM - Joe88: $150 msrp on that, $400 on the hoddie
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: ok i am gonna ask
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: whats special about it?
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolutely nothing
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - hobbledehoy899: what the fuck is up with the surprime logo
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: then what is it? or attempts to be?
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: is it a known brand or something?
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was retreived from an ex girlfriend probably the only hoodie ever to have this happen.
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - Joe88: $450 actually, literally just a logo on a $10 hoddie from walmart
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, yeah it's a big brand
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - hobbledehoy899: "Supreme is an American skateboarding shop and clothing brand established in New York City in April 1994."
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: what is this supreme brand?
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: ho
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But as Joe said, it's literally a logo some kid in China sewed on a $1 hoodie for $0.30
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 AM - hobbledehoy899: i bet most of the people who war those shirts don't skate
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 AM - Joe88: I only stated hearing about that brand within the last 6 months, never heard of it before
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 AM - hobbledehoy899: same
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 AM - Joe88: now its everywhere
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: yeah. like all clothing, but to be that price, there msut be a riddle or fancy story to even 1 sucker buy it for that price?
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've known about the brand for a few years now
Mar 25, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But only cuz I have friends who jerk off over that stuff as well
Mar 25, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:05 AM - hobbledehoy899: yeah, like i'd pay that much for clothing that's antiquated but nothing else
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 AM - migles: are you guys sure that is not a "fake" which he got for like 20 bucks off ebay or something?
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, he actually spends that stupid amount of money on things
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Look at his other posts in that thread, occasionally he shows off the receipt
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 AM - Joe88: he posts overpriced gucci shit all the time
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 AM - migles: ok, brb, will ask him to be my friend
Mar 25, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: if he is that dumb, i can probably get some freebies
Mar 25, 2018 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:08 AM - Joe88: last thing was a $210 pair of rubber sandals
Mar 25, 2018 1:08 AM - migles: maybe i find he is actually an old rich woman who feels lonely
Mar 25, 2018 1:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: what the fuck is gucci gate
Mar 25, 2018 1:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: "Björk’s Gucci Dress in ‘The Gate’ Took 550 Hours to Make"
Mar 25, 2018 1:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: is that it
Mar 25, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: gucci is that famous clotthing company
Mar 25, 2018 1:09 AM - Joe88: car tires dont even cost that much
Mar 25, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: everyone hooker in the netherlands has a gucci bag
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 AM - hobbledehoy899: haha
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: and loies vultion or whatever the dude is called
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: i am not jokinh
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 AM - hobbledehoy899: hasn't most every hooker also fucked a dog at one point
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: *i am not joking
Mar 25, 2018 1:11 AM - hobbledehoy899: i forgot "in the netherlands"
Mar 25, 2018 1:11 AM - migles: i dunno about that lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: but my aunt was so jelly that they have like, the best of the best in womans accessories lel
Mar 25, 2018 1:13 AM - hobbledehoy899: i know that at least at one point there was some "zoo sex tourism" or what have you in the netherlands and belgium, maybe even denmark
Mar 25, 2018 1:13 AM - migles: heh
Mar 25, 2018 1:13 AM - migles: i have to go, cya guys tomorrow
Mar 25, 2018 1:14 AM - hobbledehoy899: good night
Mar 25, 2018 1:16 AM - Joe88: I remember they used to have those handbag parties
Mar 25, 2018 1:16 AM - hobbledehoy899: what
Mar 25, 2018 1:17 AM - Joe88: they have someone come in and sell fake pruses and such
Mar 25, 2018 1:17 AM - hobbledehoy899: wow
Mar 25, 2018 1:17 AM - Joe88: for like $10 each or so compared to $500+ real ones
Mar 25, 2018 1:18 AM - Joe88: you still find vendors all over the street selling them in nyc
Mar 25, 2018 1:19 AM - hobbledehoy899: you find tons of crap sold on the streets of nyc, including the holes where the actual thing comes out of
Mar 25, 2018 1:21 AM - hobbledehoy899: unfortunately you won't find even a single western electric telephone anywhere on those streets


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 26, 2018)

Mar 25, 2018 5:28 AM - T-hug: Ugh clocks went back
Mar 25, 2018 5:28 AM - T-hug: I should asleep
Mar 25, 2018 5:28 AM - T-hug: Fail
Mar 25, 2018 7:04 AM - Veho: I thought they went forward.
Mar 25, 2018 7:15 AM - T-hug: Oh yeah
Mar 25, 2018 7:15 AM - T-hug: Either way, tired af
Mar 25, 2018 8:02 AM - Veho: My left ear hurts. Conveniently it started hurting on Friday evening and will probably stop hurting tomorrow around the time my doctor gets in.
Mar 25, 2018 8:08 AM - Veho: In the meantime I think I'll try folk remedies, a few drops of sempervivum juice mixed with Voltaren.
Mar 25, 2018 8:18 AM - kenenthk: hydrogen peroxide plus warm water is a good way to flush them out
Mar 25, 2018 8:29 AM - Veho: Don't have any.
Mar 25, 2018 8:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nlT0idD.jpg
Mar 25, 2018 8:34 AM - Veho: I have some leftover antibiotics lying around though.
Mar 25, 2018 8:34 AM - Veho: DISCLAIMER: THIS WAS A JOKE
Mar 25, 2018 8:59 AM - Noctosphere: wow
Mar 25, 2018 8:59 AM - Noctosphere: thats a lot of 5¢
Mar 25, 2018 9:37 AM - kenenthk: But peroxide is like a dollar lol
Mar 25, 2018 9:38 AM - kenenthk: I bet that's psis garage
Mar 25, 2018 9:50 AM - hobbledehoy899: haha
Mar 25, 2018 9:53 AM - hobbledehoy899: damn it i wanna use a 56k modem
Mar 25, 2018 10:09 AM - kenenthk: Bacon ham pineapple pizza for breakfast cause fu
Mar 25, 2018 10:30 AM - hobbledehoy899: you know, i could go for some slices of pizza as well
Mar 25, 2018 10:33 AM - kenenthk: It's not delivery
Mar 25, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: It's DiSgusting  
Mar 25, 2018 11:13 AM - Veho: Why is pineapple on pizza so reviled (or is that just a maymay)?
Mar 25, 2018 11:14 AM - Veho: It doesn't sound like a bad combo.
Mar 25, 2018 11:24 AM - hobbledehoy899: as far as i can tell both sides of the radical pineapple on a pizza argument are i it for the meme
Mar 25, 2018 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hawaiian pizza is awesome
Mar 25, 2018 11:47 AM - Noctosphere: pizza isnt a place for fruit
Mar 25, 2018 11:53 AM - kenenthk: People don't think sweet should be a pizza thing I guess me I love a good Hawaiian pizza but BBQ sauce on pizza gross
Mar 25, 2018 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Which is werid because Americans go for anything deep fried deep fried bananas are the shit
Mar 25, 2018 11:57 AM - hobbledehoy899: dial-up on a pizza when https://youtu.be/ImEYnuBn1oI
Mar 25, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird me and my wife where talking about getting an old push button phone (from like the 70's or early 80's) and I said you probably needed an adapter for FIOS lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:18 PM - Noctosphere: i love fried pancakes
Mar 25, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my wife likes them too... She always puts way too much oil in the pan... lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I make mine light fluffy and a mile high 
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 PM - Noctosphere: i really mean fried pancakes
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 PM - Noctosphere: like, you take the preparation
Mar 25, 2018 12:21 PM - Noctosphere: and put it in the fryer
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 PM - Noctosphere: that
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 PM - Noctosphere: with maple syrup
Mar 25, 2018 12:22 PM - Noctosphere: is dream
Mar 25, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it would end up like a waffle cone kind of taste?
Mar 25, 2018 12:23 PM - Noctosphere: very tasty
Mar 25, 2018 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Put your dick in the fryer psi
Mar 25, 2018 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Serve it up
Mar 25, 2018 12:25 PM - Noctosphere: lol?
Mar 25, 2018 12:25 PM - Noctosphere: what the hell is a dick joke doing here?
Mar 25, 2018 12:26 PM - Noctosphere: there are time for dick joke, and this wasnt the time
Mar 25, 2018 12:28 PM - AlanJohn: oh yeah baby im a patron now hnnnng
Mar 25, 2018 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Don't try to censor me
Mar 25, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/VuPoint-Solutions-Magic-Portable-Scanner/dp/B002R0BFAA
Mar 25, 2018 12:35 PM - Depravo: Who the fuck scans a scarf?
Mar 25, 2018 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Someone who wants a back up scarf obviously
Mar 25, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo jokes on you I can print one out at home now!!! Owww paper cuts on the neck suck 
Mar 25, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only maybe practical use of scanning a scarf like that would be to blow it up on a big screen and be able to see how the stitching was done?
Mar 25, 2018 12:39 PM - kenenthk: But I thought your last order from China was a basement sweatshop psi
Mar 25, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk they still haven't shipped that  customs and I guess something about the "workers" eating and breathing... baahhh what do they know!
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 PM - kenenthk: I told you they had to be over 18
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Adults? They eat and drink too much  lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Damn labor laws
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 PM - kenenthk: China makes 3d printers still doesn't care about child labor laws
Mar 25, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50561327
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China doesn't care about any laws lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 PM - kenenthk: I could fit those
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am pretty sure they break pollution laws like ever 10th of a second.
Mar 25, 2018 12:43 PM - kenenthk: I mean tell that to Logan Paul
Mar 25, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are my size.. and the shipping is only 8 bucks.. lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might buy them just for the lulz lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:45 PM - kenenthk: So when people from Detroit say the big D do they actually mean The big polluted?
Mar 25, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol there was a time where they did manage to pollute one of the rivers pretty bad there and by extension one of the lakes, but in comparison China makes 70s Detroit look like a environmentalists wet dream lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I actually need new shoes but I only got paid 40 hours this week
Mar 25, 2018 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus those shoes would probably fall apart after a week of actual wear...
Mar 25, 2018 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some bad experiences with expensive shoes back in the 80's and 90's.
Mar 25, 2018 12:55 PM - kenenthk: I've spent $150 on flashy shoes once mailed them right back the next day bummer also because I really liked them
Mar 25, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50683052 Ohhh I wonder if it runs doom... lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:57 PM - kenenthk: Btw psi https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/fr/cp0/e15/q65/1965629_10152280383429519_1460661627_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=86b9d2c79376597787f4245500509510&oe=5B73A21A
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it runs it's own OS lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh XT mod chip
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that yours?
Mar 25, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aladdin even lol
Mar 25, 2018 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also leaky clock cap lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have mine installed because it's not leaking amazingly (1.1 version) but I do need to get off my lazy butt and remove it ASAP (Ordering a 2TB SATA drive and adapter so I can do all 3 things at one time)
Mar 25, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might also do the TSOP mod but not sure if I need too... with 3 hard drives that will work in it, if one dies. lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:02 PM - kenenthk: This was my set up from 2011 https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/393754_10150402148519519_297093254_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=b48ae4b0131381a3680cc16520a6d103&oe=5B307977
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But something I don't understand, is mine like yours is insanely clean inside, I have seen so many other Xbox's that look like they where stored in a hut somewhere in Zimbabwe...
Mar 25, 2018 1:03 PM - kenenthk: It's called airduster psi
Mar 25, 2018 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Fucking using hdmaker on a emachine was painful
Mar 25, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you still have your Xbox and mod chip and a hard drive you should check out the latest Ninja, they got like a 20% performance increase on most emulators so most stuff runs flawless now.
Mar 25, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hdmaker what does that do anyway?
Mar 25, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol eMachines... I have one here I am going to use to flash 360 DVD drives lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only because it will run XP fine and it's super small.
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: It unlocked a hdd to boot unleashx to iirc
Mar 25, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kJMykZoqik
Mar 25, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh they have newer tools now I think for that? lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:07 PM - kenenthk: Sure there's easier method these days
Mar 25, 2018 1:08 PM - kenenthk: This was the og method when we didn't have easy access to chips all the time
Mar 25, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What version is that Xbox?
Mar 25, 2018 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Don't remember think I got it at a good will for like 10 bucks
Mar 25, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 1.0 and 1.1 have that ferrad coil next to the clock cap.
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah you can still find them relatively cheap lol Probably cost like 20 bucks now.
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to find some more original controllers... I only have 1 original S controller and like 3 aftermarket ones
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 PM - kenenthk: These were my fancy shoes https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/fr/cp0/e15/q65/11336843_10153348562364519_8497016894017944224_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=540b3f1b3eca8f8da72d4e016472d835&oe=5B331DA5
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The aftermarket ones kinda suck lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Also got a chopped rca ps1
Mar 25, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See I like those shoes a LOT better than the red ones lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Or I got a rca ps1 I was going to chip but never did
Mar 25, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RCA? Is that like the launch model.... I cry because I gave away my launch model PS1 and GameShark and recently I found out that you can mod the GameShark cart and play backups lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can chip PS1
Mar 25, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: s for like 2 bucks these days
Mar 25, 2018 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Too lazy
Mar 25, 2018 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Plus not a huge reason to since ps1 emulation is smooth on just about anything
Mar 25, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have a PSOne and I don't use it lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually prefer emulation over the original
Mar 25, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wireless controls smooth filter sub pixel precision lol and the list goes on.
Mar 25, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also less loading....
Mar 25, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Multimode-3-MM3-PlayStation-1-PSX-PS1-PSone-Modchip-New-Prewired-/232495820131 But as a fun project... lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MODBO5-0-V1-93-Chip-For-PS2-IC-PS2-SupportHard-Disk-Boot-NIC-NEW-GM/262136735235?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D49917%26meid%3D338e093b56fd4c3980febc6efea036a6%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26sd%3D232495820131%26itm%3D262136735235&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982 I kind of want this but holy hell are these a pain to install lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:17 PM - kenenthk: I just use my shield if I really want to emulate
Mar 25, 2018 1:18 PM - kenenthk: 7 pin chip is easier
Mar 25, 2018 1:18 PM - Noctosphere: noob : Ps one huh? Must be sony counterpart of Xbox One
Mar 25, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Modbo5-0-V1-93-Chip-for-Ps2-Ic-ps2-SupportHard-Disk-Boot-NIC/785170756?iid=122797188760&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D49917%26meid%3D76fc1296010a4f519532d36e77506889%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D262136735235%26itm%3D122797188760&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
Mar 25, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Noctosphere
Mar 25, 2018 1:18 PM - Noctosphere: 
Mar 25, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 2 bucks for a PS2 mod chip... if I could pick up a cheap slim I would consider it.... Although I do have Swap Magic already lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:20 PM - Old: Coffee ~
Mar 25, 2018 1:20 PM - kenenthk: Freemcboot no need to chip a ps2
Mar 25, 2018 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-X360ACE-V3-150MHz-Support-all-Corona-and-Falcon-Newest-Version-/202192916652?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c1 I might order this lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True kenenthk I do have that installed on my old fat PS2 but it no longer reads disks 
Mar 25, 2018 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boots fine from HD and games there but not all games work from the HDD
Mar 25, 2018 1:22 PM - kenenthk: Take software over hardware any chance you can
Mar 25, 2018 1:23 PM - kenenthk: We're Americans we live rich but act like we're in poverty cause lazy
Mar 25, 2018 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 3 model 7 PS2's and none of them read disks very well anymore. All 3 have those flop tops installed lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was way cool back in the day 
Mar 25, 2018 1:29 PM - Old: We're probably up to 8 or 10 PS2 decks by this point.  I just grab 'em cheap when I see them.  I love the system dearly.
Mar 25, 2018 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Still may grab a 3.50 ps3 next check
Mar 25, 2018 1:33 PM - kenenthk: But my pc hasn't been upgraded in 4 years
Mar 25, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm so it's still good?
Mar 25, 2018 1:38 PM - kenenthk: No freezes and crashes all the time now
Mar 25, 2018 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should look into refurbs on newegg sometimes they got some kick ass machines on there for good prices.
Mar 25, 2018 1:41 PM - kenenthk: I'd want a mini itx if I'm buying a whole new machine
Mar 25, 2018 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883287604&cm_re=refurbished_desktop-_-83-287-604-_-Product
Mar 25, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depending on your budget lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=refurbished+desktop&ignorear=0&N=100019096&isNodeId=1
Mar 25, 2018 1:43 PM - kenenthk: I want a system as small as a nuc
Mar 25, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but why? You can't add an over priced GPU to that... lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Refurbished-HP-EliteDesk-800-G1-T-Desktop-PC-with-Intel-Core-i7-4770-Processor-16GB-Memory-2TB-Hard-Drive-and-Windows-10-Pro-Monitor-Not-Included/55765994
Mar 25, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slightly cheaper at Wally world
Mar 25, 2018 1:45 PM - kenenthk: You can fit a 1080 in pretty small cases these days
Mar 25, 2018 1:46 PM - kenenthk: I just watched an entire season of kitchen nightmares
Mar 25, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7RB4X20661&cm_re=refurbished_desktop-_-1VK-001E-07PT1-_-Product Tiny but you would need to add RAM lol
Mar 25, 2018 1:48 PM - kenenthk: I just want something gaming rated  I can fit a TV on top of like the old school days
Mar 25, 2018 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah convenient lol
Mar 25, 2018 2:04 PM - Depravo: I have a system as small as a NUC.
Mar 25, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJD-gVBbkf0
Mar 25, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: I need a nuc sometime
Mar 25, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: My media PC is starting to show its age and its also not able to breathe very well on the shelf its at
Mar 25, 2018 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: According to core temp the cores reach 100% whenever it's working a bit, but it doesn't clock down, it stays at 3.0-3.2ghz
Mar 25, 2018 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: A cheap i3 nuc should work well as a replacement
Mar 25, 2018 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: My dad has an extra i3 nuc maybe I should ask if he needs it and buy it off him
Mar 25, 2018 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's a new replacement he got cause his old one broke, but he went and bought another nuc because he couldn't wait for it to get repaired
Mar 25, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ub_00renA4
Mar 25, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: wouldn't be a cool test to remove that thermal paste
Mar 25, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: and put it in a new cpu between the cooler and the cpu?
Mar 25, 2018 2:44 PM - kenenthk: I made a strawberry milkshake
Mar 25, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: ho wait
Mar 25, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: thats exactly what they are doing
Mar 25, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: scrapped paste from a bunch of old cpus and apply above the cpu lid in a new one
Mar 25, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq7-3VsY8m8 LOL damn
Mar 25, 2018 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Do people care about smart watches anymore
Mar 25, 2018 2:57 PM - kenenthk: https://www.rei.com/product/121191/garmin-fenix-5x-sapphire-gps-watch?CAWELAID=120217890003890364&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=15877485520&CATCI=pla-389881883418&cm_mmc=PLA_Google|404_110819|1211910001|none|2cb4a4af-baee-4cdf-a73f-f3ec926470ef|pla-389881883418&lsft=cm_mmcLA_Google_LIA|404_110819|1211910001|none|2cb4a4af-baee-4cdf-a73f-f3ec926470ef|pla-389881883418&gclid=Cj0KCQjwkd3VBRDzARIsAAdGzMD0wQ8Bwzp
Mar 25, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with the advent of smart phones the entire concept of a watch had kind of lost meaning
Mar 25, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a couple of nice watches but I literally can't tell you the last time I actually wore one..
Mar 25, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: and the actual pratical applications are not that good
Mar 25, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: everyone would think it was so cool to have a watch with phone in it and etc, but it's just awkward to use and the size you can only do simple stuff in it
Mar 25, 2018 3:03 PM - kenenthk: It just breaks the no phone at work rules lol
Mar 25, 2018 3:07 PM - Joe88: "Preloaded with more than 40,000 golf courses around the world "
Mar 25, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 3:51 PM - hobbledehoy899: i don't think my sister should be playing games that piss her off before long shifts at work, but good luck getting that through to her
Mar 25, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try not to play games that get me angry at all ever lol
Mar 25, 2018 3:58 PM - kenenthk: How Olds your sister
Mar 25, 2018 4:18 PM - Veho: Is she hot  
Mar 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I feel like Darth Vader should chime in lol
Mar 25, 2018 4:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: my sister is going to turn 21 in two months or so
Mar 25, 2018 4:41 PM - kenenthk: But is she hot
Mar 25, 2018 4:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: ken you're too old for her
Mar 25, 2018 4:41 PM - kenenthk: Stop being gay and jealous gamerz
Mar 25, 2018 4:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm not jelous that you're 40
Mar 25, 2018 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Not denying the gay factor
Mar 25, 2018 4:42 PM - hobbledehoy899: mmm depends on what you're into
Mar 25, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Welcome to the Internet
Mar 25, 2018 4:43 PM - hobbledehoy899: hahaha
Mar 25, 2018 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Btw psi how's your daughter
Mar 25, 2018 4:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: How's your mum ken
Mar 25, 2018 4:45 PM - kenenthk: How pregnant is yours?
Mar 25, 2018 4:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: She's in menopause
Mar 25, 2018 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Huh I think she had that after having you
Mar 25, 2018 4:48 PM - kenenthk: I'm sorry
Mar 25, 2018 5:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: well technically it is true
Mar 25, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9x4Xq
Mar 25, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: Drinking a fake Campari.
Mar 25, 2018 6:25 PM - Depravo: Shampari?
Mar 25, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: Good one.
Mar 25, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Our local KFC (finally) got the Double Down. Now we can find out what all the fuss was about.
Mar 25, 2018 6:36 PM - Depravo: Still never been to a KFC.
Mar 25, 2018 6:40 PM - Devin: The two slabs of chicken with cheese in between?
Mar 25, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: You're not missing out on much.
Mar 25, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: And a rasher of bacon, Devin  
Mar 25, 2018 6:41 PM - Devin: I had it once but it was pretty messy.
Mar 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: Meanwhile, elsewhere, KFC launched the Double Waffle Down.
Mar 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: https://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/dy7ek0ix0aa9nx0.jpg?w=620&h=408&crop=1
Mar 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: Metro UK uses Wordpress for their site. Why am I not surprised?
Mar 25, 2018 7:42 PM - hobbledehoy899: christ
Mar 25, 2018 7:42 PM - Noctosphere: ye...
Mar 25, 2018 7:42 PM - Noctosphere: what kind of sandwiches is that
Mar 25, 2018 7:43 PM - hobbledehoy899: oh i didn't even see the sadwhich
Mar 25, 2018 7:43 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Mar 25, 2018 7:43 PM - hobbledehoy899: only that Metro UK uses Wordpress for their site
Mar 25, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: hmm
Mar 25, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: i think i am going to get a 3ds again
Mar 25, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the 2DS XL XXX Edition XXL
Mar 25, 2018 8:08 PM - AlanJohn: QUESTION: Do patron signs change color after the amount you've donated, or can you change it yourself?
Mar 25, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: It's all customisable.
Mar 25, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/zPowK/a34a651142.png
Mar 25, 2018 8:33 PM - AlanJohn: huh? where can I find that?
Mar 25, 2018 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences
Mar 25, 2018 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At the very bottom
Mar 25, 2018 8:34 PM - AlanJohn: oh wow thank you very much
Mar 25, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The LGBTQ option changes it to a rainbow
Mar 25, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I get a Dethklok option where everything is blacker than the blackest black times infinity?
Mar 25, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec3wNNysg8A
Mar 25, 2018 8:39 PM - AlanJohn: alright
Mar 25, 2018 8:39 PM - AlanJohn: now I have a slick, nice black banner
Mar 25, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: How do I keep Mama Murphy out of my bed?
Mar 25, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: I don't feel like sleeping in it after that aids-riddled old smackhead has been pissing and shitting herself in it.
Mar 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shoot her in the head 
Mar 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom knows all the best dumpsters to hide her behind! lol
Mar 25, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's dangerous to go alone, here take my +2 to headshot gun! lol
Mar 25, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cLroa8ffzA
Mar 25, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSuApe9C7WM I found your next Avatar Tom lol
Mar 25, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Mar 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/d-d-creatures-created-by-a-neural-network-are-weird-1824059929/amp
Mar 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk hey best buddy!!! Lol
Mar 25, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/2018/03/24/super-mario-galaxy-returns-in-1080p-with-nvidia-shield/
Mar 25, 2018 9:10 PM - kenenthk: I have work tomorrow so I hate everyone right now
Mar 25, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah working sucks 
Mar 25, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But keep trying to get something you love doing
Mar 25, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/linux-mint-announces-mintbox-mini-2-tiny-desktop-pc-with-intel-inside/
Mar 25, 2018 9:14 PM - kenenthk: So I should quit this job after just starting 2 weeks ago?
Mar 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nah make sure you get training and find something better first lol
Mar 25, 2018 9:20 PM - kenenthk: I already quit one job this year and they want me back already
Mar 25, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG2coaWIpSs
Mar 25, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild I had no idea such a thing existed lol
Mar 25, 2018 10:13 PM - SirNapkin1334: GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mar 25, 2018 10:13 PM - SirNapkin1334: CHAOS GAMEZ DISCORD SERVER WAS DELETED
Mar 25, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch
Mar 25, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/Tllt6FO
Mar 25, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KiLk0X9aHo
Mar 25, 2018 11:08 PM - Joe88: Who?
Mar 25, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i don't know either Joe88  lol
Mar 25, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine it was some sort of piracy discord like IRC chat or something lol
Mar 25, 2018 11:28 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Mar 25, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not unless you buy me dinner first  lol
Mar 25, 2018 11:30 PM - kenenthk: How's Wendy's value menu sound
Mar 25, 2018 11:31 PM - Joe88: Seems it was some 3ds piracy site that closed last year
Mar 25, 2018 11:33 PM - kenenthk: I'm calling 3ds scene
Mar 25, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk wouldn't you rather do Wendy? I mean she has beef flaps.... lol
Mar 25, 2018 11:37 PM - kenenthk: I don't want to risk a heart attack
Mar 25, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2018 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Almost happened with gamerzmum
Mar 25, 2018 11:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UpT-SAunuLk
Mar 26, 2018 1:03 AM - supermario18: h
Mar 26, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Tkg75TH
Mar 26, 2018 2:24 AM - hobbledehoy899: i have a moomins discord server https://discord.gg/FP3gkv7
Mar 26, 2018 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 26, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes? lol
Mar 26, 2018 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: for thousands of years I lay dormant... oh it's you... lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hly2YQiLASs
Mar 26, 2018 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Order me a pizza
Mar 26, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't want pizza  lol
Mar 26, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I do want pizza but I can't eat it  lol
Mar 26, 2018 3:56 AM - kenenthk: Which is why you should get me one
Mar 26, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh all these new security updates for meltdown and BIOS updates... have noticeably slowed my PC down...
Mar 26, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skylake i5 and 16GB's of DDR4 3200 RAM and a really fast SATA III SSD....
Mar 26, 2018 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Might have a girl over I haven't seen in 3 months 
Mar 26, 2018 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Tomorrow
Mar 26, 2018 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I hope she learned some new tricks? lol
Mar 26, 2018 3:59 AM - kenenthk: She lost a good amount of weight


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 27, 2018)

Mar 26, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes that could be bad depending on what the cause is lol
Mar 26, 2018 4:02 AM - kenenthk: I don't even care she has it her tits are perfect 
Mar 26, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol spectitular
Mar 26, 2018 4:04 AM - kenenthk: She has the sort of weight where they don't go past the boobs so I can work with it
Mar 26, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't mind some chub as long as it's not ultra chunky lol
Mar 26, 2018 4:08 AM - kenenthk: It's more in her thighs than anything
Mar 26, 2018 4:08 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/9eh5s15.png
Mar 26, 2018 4:09 AM - kenenthk: A girl that has weight is a girl that can cook 
Mar 26, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol or just knows how to eat at McDonalds... my first wife was like that 
Mar 26, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weirdly enough her mother said "Oh she's a great cook" not like I cared I already knew how to cook lol
Mar 26, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just nice if everyone knows how to cook because you want a break now and then
Mar 26, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She couldn't even cook frozen hamburger patties lol
Mar 26, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Burnt them... (In spite of me telling her exactly how to cook them)
Mar 26, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that a frozen hamburger patty is exactly a hard item to cook...
Mar 26, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't divorce her because of the cooking thing though.... like a couple of months after we got married zero sex and she was spending money on something I don't know what... to this day I can't figure out what she was doing with almost 4 grand a month. lol
Mar 26, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (I suspect helping her family pay on the 3 mortgages on her moms house)
Mar 26, 2018 4:31 AM - hobbledehoy899: does that actually disable the specter and meltdown protections
Mar 26, 2018 4:52 AM - kenenthk: I kind of want to play mgs2 but lazy to hook up everything
Mar 26, 2018 5:02 AM - Joe88: yes, you have to restart your pc after you hit the buttons
Mar 26, 2018 5:03 AM - Joe88: I can just switch over to my other bios chip though, probably be easier
Mar 26, 2018 5:14 AM - AlanJohn: Аааа нахуй тебе шкіряний чоловіче
Mar 26, 2018 5:16 AM - hobbledehoy899: wow
Mar 26, 2018 5:26 AM - kenenthk: I go to open an anime site and I see an ad for porn
Mar 26, 2018 5:26 AM - hobbledehoy899: hah
Mar 26, 2018 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Finally catching up on dbz super
Mar 26, 2018 5:38 AM - hobbledehoy899: nice
Mar 26, 2018 5:39 AM - hobbledehoy899: arale is the best
Mar 26, 2018 5:56 AM - kenenthk: I never understood why they released the movie before the series
Mar 26, 2018 5:57 AM - Joe88: thats because they were just rehashing them for the show and even then animation was shotty at best
Mar 26, 2018 6:02 AM - hobbledehoy899: i personally think that dr. slump is better than dragon ball but that's just me
Mar 26, 2018 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Big os better than Gundam
Mar 26, 2018 6:24 AM - Joe88: If only big o made any sense
Mar 26, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Does anyone anime make sense
Mar 26, 2018 7:58 AM - Veho: Yes.
Mar 26, 2018 8:19 AM - Flame: anime makes sense but you dont @kenenthk
Mar 26, 2018 8:26 AM - kenenthk: That hurt my heart you know
Mar 26, 2018 8:29 AM - hobbledehoy899: haha
Mar 26, 2018 1:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/M9SSwLF.jpg
Mar 26, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnZY563Es6s
Mar 26, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Mar 26, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lZ8KA
Mar 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdGsdQgFrbk
Mar 26, 2018 1:58 PM - migles: that EA thing is just temporary and for that game
Mar 26, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GWEvt
Mar 26, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah I still don't buy EA games lol
Mar 26, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mr5HL
Mar 26, 2018 2:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7vP3kO7.jpg
Mar 26, 2018 3:05 PM - T-hug: EA
Mar 26, 2018 3:05 PM - T-hug: Sports
Mar 26, 2018 3:05 PM - T-hug: It's in the name
Mar 26, 2018 3:07 PM - Old: (coffee)
Mar 26, 2018 3:24 PM - ThoD: What's with the exp counter everyone and why does shaunj have so much?
Mar 26, 2018 3:36 PM - Devin: Looks like it goes off of recent posts. He was probably testing it.
Mar 26, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M0jNT0W
Mar 26, 2018 3:39 PM - ThoD: still, we all get 1-2 exp, he gets 1500, gg
Mar 26, 2018 3:40 PM - Devin: Nevermind. Bortz has 4 XP but only 2-3 recent posts.
Mar 26, 2018 3:40 PM - Devin: 1337.
Mar 26, 2018 3:41 PM - ThoD: big whoop, lol
Mar 26, 2018 3:41 PM - ThoD: anyway, let's wait for a site announcement on it I guess... probably just gonna be something like 1-3 exp per post or whatever
Mar 26, 2018 3:43 PM - Devin: Double for Patrons. 
Mar 26, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXXCj5kqPcM
Mar 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iskxwOBMZ4 I have this game somewhere... lol I bought it on the PC way back in the day.
Mar 26, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DbHI4Q4
Mar 26, 2018 6:43 PM - Joe88: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-darkness-ii
Mar 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ Decentish game
Mar 26, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: me love free keys
Mar 26, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Keys? KEYS!? 
Mar 26, 2018 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You are all janitors or something? 
Mar 26, 2018 7:46 PM - Noctosphere: so
Mar 26, 2018 7:47 PM - Noctosphere: what about those XP
Mar 26, 2018 7:47 PM - Noctosphere: those temp point
Mar 26, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: Grammarly is trying to tell me "patience" is not a word.
Mar 26, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: Grammarly is a piece of shit.
Mar 26, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Patients or Patience? Lol
Mar 26, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Patently absurd lol
Mar 26, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Processor-Wraith-Cooler-YD1600BBAEBOX/dp/B06XNRQHG4?tag=pcworld02-20&psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAIRZJHSP2SKQIWVZA&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B06XNRQHG4
Mar 26, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good price on a 12 thread CPU
Mar 26, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/03/26/analyst-slashes-amd-nvidia-price-targets-on-new-cryptocurrency-mining-chip-from-china.html
Mar 26, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lifehacker.com/windows-app-of-the-week-rufus-1824077593/amp
Mar 26, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XtjjDEw_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 26, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking finally got Linux to load properly on this laptop
Mar 26, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to use a beta build of Ubuntu (called Bionic Beaver ) that had the latest 4.15 kernel as stock for it to work
Mar 26, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried a bunch of other different distros, none of them wanted to work for whatever reason
Mar 26, 2018 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eventually, that did lol
Mar 26, 2018 11:57 PM - jamezfat: grrrrr
Mar 26, 2018 11:58 PM - jamezfat: this pokemon red cartridge reall hates me
Mar 26, 2018 11:59 PM - jamezfat: ive boiled its malfunctions down to just a ad connection between the cartridge, and the console
Mar 26, 2018 11:59 PM - jamezfat: but i cant seem to make any progress in etting a good connection
Mar 27, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bionic beaver..... Lol
Mar 27, 2018 12:34 AM - Old: Bionic Man meets the Bionic Beaver -- the FUR flies!
Mar 27, 2018 12:55 AM - Coto: jamezfat, I did resolder a GB game years ago... so far works well
Mar 27, 2018 12:57 AM - Coto: re-solder each ROM , MBC5 and SRAM chip legs carefully. That did the trick to fix my 20 yr old cart
Mar 27, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUwSOfQ1D3c
Mar 27, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VNxYvs9
Mar 27, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VNCnDVl
Mar 27, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Despite releasing five years before the Wii on November 15, 2001, Microsoft's original Xbox offered 1.6x more FLOPS than Nintendo's motion-based console with its Nvidia NV2A GPU. Its graphics solution was clocked at 233MHz, which allows it to break into the top 10 with its 20 gigaFLOPS
Mar 27, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I did not know this
Mar 27, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured it was slightly better but that's massively.
Mar 27, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No wonder emulators are better on it lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not all about the flops
Mar 27, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true I imagine that X86 is easier to code for as well
Mar 27, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More better or at least more familiar than the Wii's CPU not that the Wii has a bad CPU just different
Mar 27, 2018 3:47 AM - hobbledehoy899: it's kind of crazy to think that all of our proper desktops and laptops are descendants of a single computer from ronald reagan's first year in office


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 28, 2018)

Mar 27, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Mar 27, 2018 8:33 AM - Flame: Fuck off ken
Mar 27, 2018 8:37 AM - Noctosphere: damn, its only 4h38
Mar 27, 2018 8:38 AM - Noctosphere: fuck off flame
Mar 27, 2018 9:02 AM - Veho: Fuck off Nocto
Mar 27, 2018 9:09 AM - kenenthk: Can't say fuck off Veho or banned
Mar 27, 2018 9:29 AM - Veho: Sure you can.
Mar 27, 2018 9:58 AM - migles: fuck off ronald reagan
Mar 27, 2018 9:58 AM - migles: you can say fuck of veho, he is black
Mar 27, 2018 9:59 AM - migles: *off
Mar 27, 2018 9:59 AM - migles: he is former staff
Mar 27, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: damn gog has no free good games for a long time :C
Mar 27, 2018 10:04 AM - migles: altough i can just go into the pirate gog lol
Mar 27, 2018 10:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k1HCieu.gif
Mar 27, 2018 10:11 AM - Veho: I know it's "Good Old Games" but whenever I see "GOG" I think these guys:
Mar 27, 2018 10:11 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YVMWrbPzjw
Mar 27, 2018 10:13 AM - migles: never seen thoose
Mar 27, 2018 10:13 AM - migles: you watched as a kid or something?
Mar 27, 2018 10:18 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Mar 27, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WYdFj
Mar 27, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UqB2g
Mar 27, 2018 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't know there was a pirate gog
Mar 27, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: heh it's a website that is mostly to store\mirror gog downloads
Mar 27, 2018 2:01 PM - Veho: GUISE WHY IS THE SHITBOX NO LONGER ON THE FORUM INDEX PAGE GUISE?
Mar 27, 2018 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it never was
Mar 27, 2018 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: that gogs thing was kinda good
Mar 27, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you mean that like transcript thingy?
Mar 27, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that was a gag lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:01 AM - Veho: GUISE WHY IS THE SHITBOX NO LONGER ON THE FORUM INDEX PAGE GUISE? < It's because shaunj secretly hates the shitbox and WANTS TO DELETE IT FROM GBATEMP
Mar 27, 2018 3:03 PM - Veho: We kinda knew that already.
Mar 27, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the shoutbox is my reason for existing lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom are you the high bidder here? lol https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50612066#shipping-tab
Mar 27, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to bid on it, but I didn't want to bid against you lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it never was on the index page
Mar 27, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nooo
Mar 27, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes it was Jdbye
Mar 27, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't pay $80 for the big tab ;O;
Mar 27, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife wants me to get it for our grandson.
Mar 27, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 120ish on that thing (with the shipping) and another 20 for a power cord  lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: no it wasn't
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: where
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you're right
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never even noticed
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was there
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was there but it wasn't really useful I think?
Mar 27, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why it's gone now though
Mar 27, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, most people didn't know we had a full shitbox page Psi lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They only knew it existed from it being on the home page/index page
Mar 27, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it from long before I used it lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i probably wouldn't have known had i not looked for it
Mar 27, 2018 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: past forums i've been on that had a shoutbox always had a full shoutbox page
Mar 27, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just never bothered with it, was too busy with other things at the time lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/
Mar 27, 2018 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is why i knew to look for it
Mar 27, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got robbed this morning, Dr changed my prescriptions 190 something dollars this month lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know how many Chinese tablets that could buy??? lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Mar 27, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got a silver lining Tom, motivated me to talk to Canada Drugs online... yeah three months is gonna cost me like the same price as 1 month at the local pill pushers... lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This shit is enough to turn me vegan... lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: what drugs are they
Mar 27, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should count myself lucky though, I have enough money as much as I complain, to at least have medicine...
Mar 27, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OeAuZ
Mar 27, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0P1d4tfqygE LOL
Mar 27, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Squirtle!
Mar 27, 2018 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol scroll down in the comments a bit until you see the car exhaust gif
Mar 27, 2018 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 27, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: *mp4
Mar 27, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what sound that makes
Mar 27, 2018 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: the video has fake audio
Mar 27, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the audio for the car exhaust one is hilarious
Mar 27, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: what where
Mar 27, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would post the video from youtube but Veho hates that one for some reason lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me and Tom think it's hilarious but I respect Veho lol 
Mar 27, 2018 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: who cares
Mar 27, 2018 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: post it
Mar 27, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just search for pocket (blank) exhaust lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsdKrjee2yE ok but just for you The Real Jdbye lol Veho don't click this  lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3Q2TiBurys OMG LOL
Mar 27, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks but you overhyped it
Mar 27, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't sound at all like what i was thinking
Mar 27, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't sound like much at all
Mar 27, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2018 3:39 PM - Veho: Loose lips sink ships.
Mar 27, 2018 3:43 PM - Veho: And I don't know where you got the idea that I disproved of that video.
Mar 27, 2018 3:44 PM - Veho: I might have said that a vagina flapping on the breeze of a monster queef might not be appropriate for a kid's video game forum, but I never said I hated it.
Mar 27, 2018 3:45 PM - Veho: In fact I shared it with everyone at work  
Mar 27, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: heh
Mar 27, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was expecting it to sound like a queef but it didn't
Mar 27, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am disappoint
Mar 27, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that prayer chick knows how to deal with prank callers
Mar 27, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: which makes it far less entertaining than it could otherwise be
Mar 27, 2018 3:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQT05f3aDZs
Mar 27, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: It worked for Kung Fury but I doubt it will work for these guys.
Mar 27, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: Hey, the shitbox is back on the index page.
Mar 27, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: Score.
Mar 27, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: what is this index you talking about
Mar 27, 2018 4:13 PM - Veho: fuck off migles
Mar 27, 2018 4:17 PM - Nerdtendo: I didn't know we had a shoutbox. This thing got me banned from the last online forum I was in.
Mar 27, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is it bad that I want to watch that Ninja Commando movie? lol
Mar 27, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nerdendo I only get in trouble for posting in Chinese shoe selling spam forum posts... but man I need those Niki Shoes an Rebooks....
Mar 27, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Levy Jeans are the greetest.... lol
Mar 27, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axaFjperIFc
Mar 27, 2018 4:25 PM - Depravo: Just remember that site terms and rules apply to the shoutbox too and you'll be fine.
Mar 27, 2018 4:27 PM - Nerdtendo: Don't worry, I understand
Mar 27, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Depravo I needs to make fun of the Chineseses  I mean Engrish has been in my life since the NES lol (Metal Gear taught me so much....)
Mar 27, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel asleep lol
Mar 27, 2018 4:34 PM - Noctosphere: hey guys
Mar 27, 2018 4:34 PM - Noctosphere: i just noticed that the chatbox appears when you are reading a thread
Mar 27, 2018 4:34 PM - Noctosphere: but apparently
Mar 27, 2018 4:34 PM - Noctosphere: we cant talk
Mar 27, 2018 4:34 PM - Noctosphere: the box where we write doesnt appear
Mar 27, 2018 4:50 PM - Old: My nuts are cold.
Mar 27, 2018 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dont see the shitbox in threads
Mar 27, 2018 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: but those share buttons seem to be new
Mar 27, 2018 5:00 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Mar 27, 2018 5:00 PM - Noctosphere: i dont see them anymore
Mar 27, 2018 5:00 PM - Noctosphere: the shoutbox i mean
Mar 27, 2018 5:01 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IFXa0ux_CQ
Mar 27, 2018 5:25 PM - Old: I’m so ready for it, Veho.  Can’t wait.
Mar 27, 2018 6:04 PM - Depravo: No thank you.
Mar 27, 2018 6:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0O5iwmXzXM
Mar 27, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EjUh7
Mar 27, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: am i the only one bothered by this ass statment? https://imgur.com/a/9GaH2
Mar 27, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: "your privacy is important to us (because we need it to make money)
Mar 27, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho one thing I never understand about Karate movies.... You are an unarmed untrained punk, and you see someone execute a flawless kick and then take out 3 of your buddies... of course your going to do much better than the 3 guys before you... lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: "without your privacy, we wouldn't be able to sell it, so its very imporatnt to us"
Mar 27, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "surely he must be tired by now... I can win!" lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Old: Psi - I just wanna see Johnny as a busted loser, the result of a lifetime of douchebaggery.  Karma!
Mar 27, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old I do want to watch it, my disbelief on the whole fight thing has never diminished my enjoyment of kung fu movies one bit lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in the 80's I used to watch some channel up in Michigan would air at least 2-3 movies back to back and I would watch those I think right after the cartoons aired.
Mar 27, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly from those I actually learned techniques like being able to stop my own heart for short periods of time and meditation and kinds of seemingly impossible things... More tricks than impossible but you never know if they could be handy or not lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:42 PM - Old: "Shanghai Killers and Deadly Road, my life was ruined when the Green Dragon closed...."
Mar 27, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even liked American Ninja lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually do use the whole controlled breathing and heart beat thing to always test super good at the Dr's office... lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh your blood pressure is high!" Sorry about that.. here test it again... lol "wow... that's weird..." lol
Mar 27, 2018 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 27, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Mar 27, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you have a great day at work  lol
Mar 27, 2018 7:07 PM - kenenthk: I do 2nd shift
Mar 27, 2018 7:08 PM - kenenthk: Fucking old bitch is getting on my nerves took her 4 hours to do one room
Mar 27, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well teach her how to use both hands at one time 
Mar 27, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EVqX0
Mar 27, 2018 7:09 PM - kenenthk: She reminds me of an uglier version of gamerzmum
Mar 27, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rwec3KX.jpg
Mar 27, 2018 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Is it possible for a girl to have a off centered vagina
Mar 27, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guarantee you most vaginas are not perfectly centered
Mar 27, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: nor most dicks
Mar 27, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: people are not symmetric
Mar 27, 2018 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Are you trying to say something about your self jdbye
Mar 27, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually one testicle is larger and one boob lol
Mar 27, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew a girl who had one innie and one outie nipple lol I kind of liked her so it never bothered me 
Mar 27, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one is perfect, even me sadly as close as I come... still not perfect  lol (I am of course kidding it's a miracle I am still breathing) lol
Mar 27, 2018 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Size isn't important psi
Mar 27, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XVZHQE8.jpg
Mar 27, 2018 7:37 PM - kenenthk: My ex said the same thing psi
Mar 27, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamestop.com/browse?nav=16k-3-vintageconsole,28zu0
Mar 27, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mI32tLp
Mar 27, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EjUh7
Mar 27, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mOomVhA.jpg
Mar 27, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i understand his curiosity
Mar 27, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean it does look like a vagina
Mar 27, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh its fake
Mar 27, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always wonder with these kind of things whether they're real or not but this seemed real
Mar 27, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has probably happened.... somewhere someone has done it at some point lol
Mar 27, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that kids react thing is actually the windows 95 one
Mar 27, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: which i saw
Mar 27, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was no imgur in it
Mar 27, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't even hooked up to the internet
Mar 27, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i bet a lot of those kids use imgur
Mar 27, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/J98h8Mm
Mar 27, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X13sI
Mar 27, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XiiVm
Mar 27, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xi1OU6V
Mar 27, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lKW38E0
Mar 27, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even like red hots but watching it being made is cool.
Mar 27, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lKr4fOM Hammer toss right to the hammer... lol
Mar 27, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lKDsD
Mar 27, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gukBd
Mar 27, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/guOAg LOL
Mar 27, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/guNPw
Mar 27, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo III Necromancer is on sale for 9.99 now... Might buy it... I wish it was a bit cheaper.
Mar 27, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really feel like it should be like 7 bucks at most lol
Mar 27, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://eu.diablo3.com/en/blog/21114433/necromancer-pack-and-diablo-iii-games-on-sale-now-25-10-2017
Mar 27, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course it would help if the web page wasn't a pile of shit... lol
Mar 27, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well props to Microsoft Edge on this one...
Mar 27, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worked first time, but Chrome hated it like bad.
Mar 27, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Edge is actually a fairly decent browser now
Mar 27, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only took them 3 years to make it somewhat ok
Mar 27, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 27, 2018 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't call it better than Firefox or Chrome or Opera (AKA totally Chrome ;O; )
Mar 27, 2018 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's usable, at least
Mar 27, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep it installed in case of emergencies lol
Mar 27, 2018 11:01 PM - CitizenSnips: with recent updates to chrome i've noticed some issues on certain machines
Mar 27, 2018 11:01 PM - CitizenSnips: my entire IT classroom has this bug where chrome makes the mouse lag like crazy, so we all switched to firefox
Mar 27, 2018 11:02 PM - CitizenSnips: which has become quite nice with the Quantum update
Mar 27, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Swear I'm about to slap this woman for taking so damn long in one room
Mar 27, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk maybe she is getting busy in there lol
Mar 27, 2018 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Bs I asked the boss and both said it should only take an hour
Mar 28, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 28, 2018 12:30 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJ4ea5NNqcg
Mar 28, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Well my other half done still gone
Mar 28, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Other half of a sandwich?
Mar 28, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ocregister.com/2018/03/26/in-n-out-burger-files-complaint-over-youtube-prank/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 29, 2018)

Mar 28, 2018 5:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9ZlPEXy.png
Mar 28, 2018 9:14 AM - kenenthk: Psi you around
Mar 28, 2018 9:16 AM - Flame: no
Mar 28, 2018 9:17 AM - kenenthk: How
Mar 28, 2018 9:19 AM - Flame: by the power of knowledge and all things cheap Chinese made
Mar 28, 2018 9:20 AM - Flame: Psio has left the building
Mar 28, 2018 9:20 AM - kenenthk: I have a freaking hilarious story to tell him that just happened
Mar 28, 2018 9:25 AM - hobbledehoy899: https://youtu.be/MHJB0IBnuD4
Mar 28, 2018 9:26 AM - Flame: da fuck ?
Mar 28, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SZzzey9zNE
Mar 28, 2018 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am here now lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only an hour a day 45minutes later
Mar 28, 2018 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lo
Mar 28, 2018 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn combo of half awake and auto correct
Mar 28, 2018 12:44 PM - Flame: psio  go home your drunk
Mar 28, 2018 1:05 PM - Veho: Psi you're home get drunk.
Mar 28, 2018 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: +1
Mar 28, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 28, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/media-create-sales-japan-top-20-week-12-2018.499880/ Good god those Xbox numbers...
Mar 28, 2018 2:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/xTQrEMa.gifv
Mar 28, 2018 2:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 28, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/media-create-sales-japan-top-20-week-12-2018.499880/ Good god those Xbox numbers... < Xbox consoles have never sold well in Japan, so it's not that surprising
Mar 28, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not well is an understatement lol
Mar 28, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost not worth even trying to sell there.
Mar 28, 2018 3:18 PM - Veho: https://ja.aliexpress.com/item/tv-8-89/32854904971.html?src=criteo&albch=remarketing&acnt=USA&isdl=y&aff_short_key=UneMJZVf&albcp=lowerfunnel&device=pc&clickid=5abbaf1fc3ed4d939e34af92c54867c6152224950332854904971
Mar 28, 2018 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 28, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic the Hedghog? lol
Mar 28, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50612066 Tom people are crazy 
Mar 28, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paying over half the price I can pick one up on amazon lol
Mar 28, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think thats supposed to be angry birds?
Mar 28, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I don't know it's definitely not a normal shape.. lol
Mar 28, 2018 3:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MrlQx
Mar 28, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Mar 28, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Versatile-Mini-Screwdriver-Set-Tools-with-4-Bits-Triangle-Angle-Flexible/32860379560.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.6d745554EaVTp2&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711215_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620_10
Mar 28, 2018 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: they showed angry birds in the pictures so...
Mar 28, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/GB-Station-Light-boy-SP-PVP-Handheld-Game-Player-8-Bit-Game-Console-with-Bulit-in/3361008_32851070046.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.5.6c364ce11SaspL For just a bit more you could get the PVP Station lol
Mar 28, 2018 3:47 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnlNqAmCCgw
Mar 28, 2018 3:51 PM - Depravo: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/03/28/your-playstation-plus-games-for-april-are-mad-max-and-trackmania-turbo/
Mar 28, 2018 4:05 PM - T-hug: great month
Mar 28, 2018 4:06 PM - T-hug: nearly platted mad max
Mar 28, 2018 4:06 PM - T-hug: hope me save still on cloud
Mar 28, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Madmax is pretty good, best Madmax game yet lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:11 PM - Depravo: At least there's something I'll play this time.
Mar 28, 2018 4:12 PM - Depravo: I mean Track Mania.
Mar 28, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Madmax should be a twisted metal type game though... lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, probably won't play any of those myself. I pirated Mad Max ages ago for PC and never touched it, and I'm not too interested in the rest. TrackMania, maybe, but only as one of those games I play for 10 minutes then abandon forever
Mar 28, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom go back to playing Genital Jousting  lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that shit's too mad gay for me ;O;
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I play Mount Your Friends instead ;O;
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://store.steampowered.com/app/296470/Mount_Your_Friends/ 
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Memoir: So, basically. I'd be standing there
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: KIK
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Memoir: Alone.. ;o;
Mar 28, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually a pretty decent game Psi lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have a 3D one now, too
Mar 28, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://store.steampowered.com/app/441010/Mount_Your_Friends_3D_A_Hard_Man_is_Good_to_Climb/
Mar 28, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just spent money on the Necromancer for Diablo III  lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 bucks was the top I would pay and they had a sale that got it to that number...
Mar 28, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I kind of regret it... got to level 70 in like 3 hours and I find out the sets for the Necromancer suck balls...
Mar 28, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played a fair bit of it when I put CFW on my PS3 months ago. It was kinda eh, I suppose I just prefer 2 to anything else
Mar 28, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a good game just 2 is better... if I had not played 2 for literally thousands of hours... I would still be playing it lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to rank near the top on US East for Necromancer all the time  lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and of course I cheated like a mofo lol
Mar 28, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think boting was the only way I got legit runes for enigma's...
Mar 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if you cheat to get them, are they really legit? lol
Mar 28, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50581927
Mar 28, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For control freaks only.
Mar 28, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i
Mar 28, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm at the gathering
Mar 28, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kb2ijucljswv78/received_1725095004213853.jpeg?dl=0
Mar 28, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://www.speedtest.net/result/7179334759
Mar 28, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The gathering? There can be only one!!!
Mar 28, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.speedtest.net/result/7179624058
Mar 28, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have torrents running and 2 HD streams going and what ever else is going on in like 20 tabs on Chrome  lol
Mar 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New GeForce drivers... I wonder how much I will have to cry to install them today. lol
Mar 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last 2 times I had to use a driver cleaner.
Mar 28, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah its a huge computer party every easter
Mar 28, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 5000 attendees
Mar 28, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice 
Mar 28, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Driver installed normally this time so I consider that a win! lol
Mar 28, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got an email "Your Epic Games Account is Locked" lol I didn't know I had one...
Mar 28, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that is right I bought those Unreal games on Steam on that sale... but how is someone trying to log into my account? lol
Mar 28, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC Epic Games had a "small" security breach a few weeks ago
Mar 28, 2018 5:54 PM - T-hug: loads of them getting hacked because of fortnite
Mar 28, 2018 5:56 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2t7qNQBthk
Mar 28, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will be disappointed to get into my account lol it's just Unreal games really old ones too lol
Mar 28, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the pic i posted earlier is from when i was in the queue to get in
Mar 28, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can see how big it is
Mar 28, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is also a ceiling camera live feed
Mar 28, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's huge! Lol
Mar 28, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://southcam.tg18.gathering.org/
Mar 28, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I built my first PC (well my first built PC that I built myself) at one of those types of shows.
Mar 28, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pentium III 733Mhz with like 128MB's of RAM and I think like a 20GB hard drive and I forget the mobo... lol
Mar 28, 2018 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 28, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk no  lol
Mar 28, 2018 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Remember that girl I was going to see
Mar 28, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did she turn out to be a vampire?
Mar 28, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because that would suck... lool
Mar 28, 2018 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Nah she snuck me into her room right when we get to touching I had to piss walked right into her mom's room
Mar 28, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so her mom was into it? lol
Mar 28, 2018 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Lol no I run my ass out the window thank God she was wearing a blind fold
Mar 28, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 28, 2018 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Had awesome tits though
Mar 28, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: She was lying there stark naked but for a blindfold?
Mar 28, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like the start of one of those naughty movies... lol
Mar 28, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mother daughter tag team action lol
Mar 28, 2018 8:33 PM - hobbledehoy899: nice
Mar 28, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/3/28/17172452/xbox-games-with-gold-april-2018
Mar 28, 2018 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gDwS7yj.jpg
Mar 28, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Mar 28, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/n2ba85s13go01.jpg
Mar 28, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MUBHm0f.gifv
Mar 28, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://worldnewsdailyreport.com/man-transported-to-hospital-after-getting-squirrel-stuck-in-his-rectum/
Mar 28, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He just didn't want to pay for one of those fake tails lol
Mar 28, 2018 9:50 PM - Coto: psi how'd the last one happen wtf
Mar 28, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure to be honest... Maybe it was some sort of potato cannon accident... you see Mr Nutz the squirrel wanted to be the first squirrel in history to break the sound barrier....
Mar 28, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Many barriers where broken that day, unfortunately sound was not one of them.
Mar 28, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some say you can still hear the screams, at least I know I can... I can't unsee what I have seen....
Mar 28, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARNJv4L0ORM
Mar 28, 2018 11:10 PM - Noctosphere: i see two supervisor online, time to flame them 
Mar 28, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Hammer don't hurt em!
Mar 28, 2018 11:14 PM - Noctosphere: 
Mar 28, 2018 11:14 PM - Noctosphere: what about the bandrill?
Mar 28, 2018 11:17 PM - Noctosphere: or the banscrewdriver?
Mar 28, 2018 11:27 PM - Old: Not sure if my dude Matt is having some sort of seizure @ 2:39, but I'm FEELIN it!  Get some!
Mar 28, 2018 11:27 PM - Old: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mEkc-WYJeVo
Mar 28, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old LOL I just recently started watching his video's
Mar 28, 2018 11:41 PM - Old: Good stuff, man.  Matt is consistently amusing.  During the SoR song: Crispin Glover/Friday the 13th dance slipped in.  LOL!
Mar 28, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNNnlaGksV8 lol I will say a couple of LJN games where not toooo terrible lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most where bad though lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:50 PM - Old: Yeah, most of the ones I owned were friggin horrible.  Broken, unplayable messes.
Mar 28, 2018 11:53 PM - Old: I'm one of the unfortunate fucks that plunked down $49.99 retail for (sigh) The Karate Kid.
Mar 28, 2018 11:54 PM - Old: ^Bullshit like this is why I emulate older games completely guilt free.  They got ENOUGH of my bread, ffs.
Mar 28, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I emulate because quite simply I have no room for more games... I have like 5 Xbox 360's in my shower right now... I gotta find somewhere to store them lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 showers so I just use the other one but still lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday I will win like that 500 million dollar mega millions and just buy like my own personal warehouse lol
Mar 28, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Die "eccentric" lol
Mar 29, 2018 12:03 AM - Old: Heh, I did it for too many years, man.  I own a nice (old) large house, these days, but there was a time of overflowing storage units/closets/spare rooms/etc....done with those totes and sagging shelves, pal.  
Mar 29, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I need to ditch the old stuff myself
Mar 29, 2018 12:12 AM - Old: I just grew tired of it all over the course of about a year. I still swap/buy/horde a bit, but these days 90% of my gaming is done via tiny chips/card.
Mar 29, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I only have my Shield TV and PS3 and PC connected right now, but I do have an original Xbox I hook up right now.. I don't have a space under the TV so I have to just put it on the floor right now... thinking about ditching my DVD surround sound thing for it lol
Mar 29, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hardly use it, in spite of it doing DTS...
Mar 29, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With streaming these days I skipped Blueray entirely
Mar 29, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had hoped RomFlix would do the same for videogames but it's still a ways off lol
Mar 29, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me I need to FTP a bunch of stuff over to my shield TV lol
Mar 29, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For some reason the latest RomFlix I can't get it to update or download new stuffs
Mar 29, 2018 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: is there a pornflix yet?
Mar 29, 2018 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that i'm interested in that
Mar 29, 2018 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: it wouldn't have the kind of porn i want
Mar 29, 2018 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: they don't really make furry porn movies
Mar 29, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/reminder-arms-us-canada-open-online-tournament-finals-return-of-global-test-punch.499924/
Mar 29, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 30, 2018)

Mar 29, 2018 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Fucking trying to watch the new Roseanne season and Hulu is being a dick
Mar 29, 2018 6:50 AM - Veho: New Roseanne seas- LOL WUT
Mar 29, 2018 6:57 AM - kenenthk: Veho must not be caught up it was announced last year
Mar 29, 2018 6:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/28/opinions/roseanne-reboot-takes-on-class-cane-opinion/index.html
Mar 29, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: knock knock
Mar 29, 2018 11:41 AM - hobbledehoy899: who's there
Mar 29, 2018 11:42 AM - hobbledehoy899: i'm not opening this door until you identify yourself
Mar 29, 2018 12:24 PM - Flame: knock knock
Mar 29, 2018 12:38 PM - Localhorst86: I am the one who knocks
Mar 29, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: knocking on heavens door.
Mar 29, 2018 12:45 PM - Flame: in our case psio... hell's door
Mar 29, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Mar 29, 2018 1:21 PM - Flame: agnostic i see lol
Mar 29, 2018 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am afk making an omelet for breakfast, onions green peppers ham feta cheese topped with avocado sour cream and salsa lol
Mar 29, 2018 1:21 PM - Flame: nice
Mar 29, 2018 1:30 PM - Old: Coffee ~
Mar 29, 2018 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds good, but where's the bacon?
Mar 29, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would do coffee but I need more sugar free creamer  lol
Mar 29, 2018 1:38 PM - Old: No cream/sugar.  Black.
Mar 29, 2018 1:46 PM - Flame: i like dark coffee just like my soul
Mar 29, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MAW_zBsFKw&list=PL7oFMRGjKEgGE3dCLFCRPgLyR_IZyao1c oh this game IS bad lol
Mar 29, 2018 1:59 PM - Old: Bad?  It's friggin unplayable, dude.   Coincidentally, Matt's an Upstate NYer, from close to my home area.  Also, he used to be a huge fat guy.
Mar 29, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:01 PM - Old: Certainly no slight to him, just the opposite; I salute him for losing the weight.
Mar 29, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember renting Back to the Future, I loved the movies... It was really bad.. The music is torture lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even as a kid I was like "Oh no...." *puts Super Mario back in*
Mar 29, 2018 2:03 PM - Old: (LJN) I had high hopes for NOES and FF13, but ohhhhh boy....bland, forgettable, and sloppy.
Mar 29, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I lost like 20 pounds in 2 months since switching my diet and this whole diabeetus thing. (Not that I needed to loose weight I considered 6'2" at 265 pounds was OK lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:04 PM - Old: I was never a BTTF fan, but a few of my buddies had the NES game.  It pretty much stayed on the shelf.
Mar 29, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I imagine you can find BTTF NES in near mint condition pretty easy lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only game I ever returned from a rental was Superman 64 though... that "game" wtf... lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:06 PM - Old: I need to lose some myself, man.  I mean, I carry it well for someone my height, but let's say I've gone from '80s pro wrestler' to 'Hagrid' in recent years, heh.
Mar 29, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I took it back like 2 hours later "I said I just rented this... I was high... can I get something different?" lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:07 PM - Old: Yeah, I don't remember much about Supes 64 (was never a fan of the system), but folks that played it told me it actually shipped unfinished/broken, ha.
Mar 29, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well eliminating as much sugar as I can has helped me I guess  tested my blood this morning and finally am down to something resembling a normal blood sugar level lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old it's the only game I ever returned on a rental, usually on a rental I considered them doing me a service good or bad to let me know if I could go buy a game.... That one I knew in like 3 minutes it was bad lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that time I had PC and N64 and PS1 loved all three lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bU7RF
Mar 29, 2018 2:09 PM - Old: Sugar is the devil.  Also gotta eat more sea proteins & cruciferous veggies, which I enjoy.
Mar 29, 2018 2:10 PM - Old: Renting Supes 64, eh?  You some kind of masochist?
Mar 29, 2018 2:10 PM - Old: They should have paid YOU to take it and not return it, ffs.
Mar 29, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was high  it was when I was like 19 or something lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They let me pick something else, I can't remember what game but anything would have been better lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:12 PM - Old: 19 for the N64, so you must be around my age.  An odd thing, here, heh.
Mar 29, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah 44 lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:12 PM - Old: Sad that they fucked it up so badly, such a venerable character & a beloved animated series.  
Mar 29, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I learned that day, never go to the rental place high lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah amazingly Superman on the 2600 was better... lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:13 PM - Old: I never went to the rental shops UNLESS I was high, pshh.
Mar 29, 2018 2:14 PM - Old: Supes 2600?  That stick figure bashing into a phone booth?
Mar 29, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL yes
Mar 29, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: @Old psio is old as time it self
Mar 29, 2018 2:16 PM - Flame: he remembers the big bang
Mar 29, 2018 2:16 PM - Old: I've got hundreds of 2600 carts still, man, but I'm also realistic and I took off my 'rose colored nostalgia glasses' YEARS ago.
Mar 29, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I remember when the 2600 was launched  it replaced our old Atari pong machine... lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Flame: DAMN!
Mar 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Flame: thats old
Mar 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some 2600 carts somewhere... and 5200 and 7800 lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know how many 2600 ones though, I got rid of most of them I traded most of them and my 2600 Jr for something lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Old: Same, Psi.  Our pong was an Odyssey, though.  My twin sisters got the 2600 as a gift at the end of 8th grade.  (I was around 5.)
Mar 29, 2018 2:18 PM - Flame: but do you still have a 2600? psio
Mar 29, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have my Odysee 2 somewhere and a bunch of carts lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I do have a 2600 with like 4 ports  lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or is that the 5200... I can't remember lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 switches?
Mar 29, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really should unseal them see if they even work anymore lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:19 PM - Old: Man, soooo many Atari decks bought/sold/swapped through the years, heh.  I opt for emulation, these days.
Mar 29, 2018 2:20 PM - Flame: where are they stored psio
Mar 29, 2018 2:20 PM - Old: Though I do have a 7800 hooked up in the bedroom!
Mar 29, 2018 2:20 PM - Flame: in your mums basement?
Mar 29, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame we are too old to even have moms 
Mar 29, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida has no basements 
Mar 29, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The water table is like 8 feet under your feet here lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:21 PM - Flame: no basements ?
Mar 29, 2018 2:22 PM - Flame: wtf
Mar 29, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they would flood
Mar 29, 2018 2:22 PM - Old: I lived in FL with my older brother for a bit....couldn't WAIT to gtfo, heh.
Mar 29, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah Florida kind of sucks.
Mar 29, 2018 2:22 PM - Old: I had visions of beaches, bikini girls, and palm trees, what I GOT was trailer courts, rednecks, and disparity.
Mar 29, 2018 2:23 PM - Flame: LOL!
Mar 29, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah only places like you describe are on the brochures lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:23 PM - Flame: trailer courts?
Mar 29, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disney world is nice lol if you have a small fortune to spend to stay there like a week lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:24 PM - Old: Well, he lived in a town about 20 miles from Ocala, the place had maybe a few thousand people (likely all related), a church, and a gas station.  Hills Have Eyes-type shit, for real.
Mar 29, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah lots of trailer trash here. (I live in a deed restricted Nazi area)
Mar 29, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <--- Hudson Florida about 50 miles north of Tampa lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old it sounds like the place you where at the people could count to 6 on one hand? lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:25 PM - Old: Ever hear of a place called (not joking) Cross City?  Ever see the Ganado village from RE4?  
Mar 29, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 29, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I seen a youtube video about it and how it was run down
Mar 29, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like all the store are closed lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:26 PM - Flame: whats the most fancy state to live in?
Mar 29, 2018 2:27 PM - Old: Yep, the sort of folks that are 'waiting for Jesus' as their meth labs sink further into the swamp.
Mar 29, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHKPbMnRYEc It looks amazing!!! lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame probably L.A. or New York?
Mar 29, 2018 2:27 PM - Old: LMAO!  Why would someone make a video?!
Mar 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Old: << Native NYer.
Mar 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New York I haven't been there since I lived in Michigan
Mar 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was born in Michigan and moved to Florida at 16...
Mar 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Flame: old why did you leave N.Y.?
Mar 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well family moved here I got dragged along lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:29 PM - Old: I moved to (wait for it) KY a few years back to be with my wife.  Can you say culture shock?  
Mar 29, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow yeah Kentucky... damn lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:29 PM - Old: Michigan is nice.  More of a NY/NE/Canadian Border fan, myself.  Boston is probably my second favorite city.
Mar 29, 2018 2:30 PM - Old: I mean, we live in one of their 'cities', eh, but more like a large town, to me.
Mar 29, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I was born in Howell Michigan one of the most racist places on the planet... I used to get into fights at school almost weekly because I would make friends with black people or Chinese people or basically anyone.
Mar 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky the last cross burning they had was in 2016 so they are making progress... lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Flame: wow
Mar 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Flame: lol psio with trump in power they think they won
Mar 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Old: Yeah, I've seen/heard some really archaic, sickening shit around here.  Not as bad as the 'Kentucky' name would suggest, though.
Mar 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine so 
Mar 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Flame: no need for cross burning now
Mar 29, 2018 2:33 PM - Old: (Sad) 'fun' fact:  My second day here, years ago, I overheard a guy in a large department store literally screaming out racist/homophobic slurs.  Jarring.
Mar 29, 2018 2:33 PM - Flame: how is the Kentucky weather?
Mar 29, 2018 2:34 PM - Old: Hot & muggy.  AC running nearly half the year.
Mar 29, 2018 2:34 PM - Flame: nice
Mar 29, 2018 2:34 PM - Flame: over here its rain after rain
Mar 29, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://michiganradio.org/post/why-howell-considered-kkk-capital-michigan
Mar 29, 2018 2:35 PM - Old: Yeah, the UK has a reputation for gloomy weather.
Mar 29, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old yeah my AC runs from about now to October lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:35 PM - Old: It's been gray/rainy here for a few days.
Mar 29, 2018 2:35 PM - Flame: is Michigan that bad?
Mar 29, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky I have to water my lawn all the time  lol costs like 200 bucks a month in water lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Old: We're actually having a colder Spring so far.  Loving it.  40-60, windows open.  Crisp.
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Flame: 200 bucks!
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame mostly no, but Howell is a throwback to the 1800's for some reason lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Flame: i pay like £1 a month for water
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I own my home and it costs probably close to 1600 dollars a month to live in it.
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Old: I never water the lawn, and I pay a crew to cut it.  (Large old house/shaggy back lot & garden area.)
Mar 29, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame yeah
Mar 29, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hired a guy to do my lawn this last month, I was like fuck it... too much work and I am getting too old to be out in 100F weather lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:38 PM - Old: My house looks like what you'd typically see on a Looney Tunes/Tom & Jerry episode, heh.  A real 40s/50s classic.  It's why I bought it.
Mar 29, 2018 2:38 PM - Flame: i love burn notice and Florida seems really good place to live
Mar 29, 2018 2:38 PM - Flame: or is that just TV making look cool
Mar 29, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Howell+Michigan
Mar 29, 2018 2:39 PM - Old: Exactly, Psi.  If we had NORMAL summers here, OK, but I'm not gonna give my big ass a coronary out there in the muggy bullshit.  I pay a guy $50 per month and he comes out with his kids.
Mar 29, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame Florida can be nice in places, but it's like any place really... once you have people in it.. they can suck lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:39 PM - Flame: HAHAHA !
Mar 29, 2018 2:40 PM - Flame: like mars... wait to people fuck it up
Mar 29, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old yeah last few times I did all the lawn work, because I am stupid I push myself to do all of it at one time... I was not feeling so hot lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:41 PM - Old: Also been known to give the neighbor kid (he's in his mid 20s) goodies to cut the grass, heh....gaming stuff, booze, etc.
Mar 29, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/59L0q
Mar 29, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:42 PM - Old: "Hey bro, wanna shovel my walkway for a spliff?"  lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember mowing this ladies lawn like 3 or 4 times for a then new in box copy of Ninja Gaiden for the NES... so worth it (she had a huge ass lawn like I earned it...)
Mar 29, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1/4 of acre probably lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:43 PM - Old: Yeah man, sooooo many mowing/raking/etc. jobs to buy video games.  Those days, yep.
Mar 29, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:44 PM - Old: Really fun:  Busting your ass to gather up $50 and then buying something like Deja Vu.
Mar 29, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/590vE LOL got to be fake
Mar 29, 2018 2:44 PM - Old: "Sorry, you can't return this - the plastic seal has been broken!"  You motherfuckerrrrr....
Mar 29, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deja Vu how was it? I did get at the time the one before it (was great but once you figured out all the puzzles no replay value) lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadow Gate
Mar 29, 2018 2:45 PM - Old: What, you've never been to Uranus Fudge Factory?  It's GREAT, man!  A bit corny/nutty, though...
Mar 29, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 29, 2018 2:47 PM - Old: I think many folks (like with the 2600) view the NES library with those rose lenses on....SO many shitbag games on both consoles.  So, so many.
Mar 29, 2018 2:50 PM - Old: For every Castlevania and Metroid you've got DOZENS of DynoWarz, LJN, Waldo, bible games, etc.
Mar 29, 2018 2:50 PM - Flame: yeah NES had loads of crap
Mar 29, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: even some of the good games were crap
Mar 29, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: like zelda 2
Mar 29, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: Castlevania Simon quest
Mar 29, 2018 2:52 PM - Old: Adventures of Link was a huge letdown for me.  Generic and boring.   I'm actually a big fan of Simon's Quest.  Worth every cent of the $42.99 I originally spent on it.
Mar 29, 2018 2:53 PM - Old: I love those adventure elements in SQ.  Then again, SOTN is my favorite in the series.
Mar 29, 2018 2:54 PM - Flame: now i feel like playing NES
Mar 29, 2018 2:55 PM - Old: I'm off - need veggie juice & beer and the store is two blocks away...
Mar 29, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: see ya
Mar 29, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never considered Zelda 2 good... hated it lol
Mar 29, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zelda 1 was great, Zelda on the SNES was awesome.
Mar 29, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to pretend Zelda 2 never even happened lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:00 PM - Flame: link the past is the best ever
Mar 29, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah for me Zelda was best in the top down games.
Mar 29, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had both of the N64 ones and while the one I liked the other one was only slightly better than 2 in my opinion (and people constantly rate it as one of the best games of all time)
Mar 29, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The new Zelda game... I found it so boring... but it's 10 out 10 for people lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:03 PM - Flame: new one is not bad to be fair imo
Mar 29, 2018 3:07 PM - Joe88: because people wear rose tinted glasses when wrting reviews
Mar 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cept for good ol' Tom Bombadildo ;O;
Mar 29, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I much prefer the top down and 2D Zeldas to all the 3D ones
Mar 29, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I felt your review was dead on Tom
Mar 29, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the people who got most angry because they realized your review was the truth... lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess Zelda (the latest one) would seem like a 10 out 10 game from the perspective of just a console gamer who only played Nintendo consoles (hence no exposure to something like Oblivion or Skyrim or any other number of open world games.)
Mar 29, 2018 3:24 PM - Old: Caught my neighbor on the way to the store, flicked a ten out the window - score!
Mar 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:28 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:32 PM - Old: Want to add some more films to a PSP chip.  Looks like I can get roughly 10-14 per chip...maybe I'll go by series/genre.
Mar 29, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't they used to sell movies and stuff on UMD disks?
Mar 29, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see those being expensive like 20 years from now lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:34 PM - Old: Yeah, but fuck a UMD.  I don't care.  The drives on my PSPs might as well be welded shut.
Mar 29, 2018 3:35 PM - Old: Well, that's not entirely true; I love my MOTU mini sets and a few others on UMD.
Mar 29, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you have one of those MicroSD to MSD adapters?
Mar 29, 2018 3:35 PM - Old: Yep, a few, but I prefer one solid Sony chip/magic gate.
Mar 29, 2018 3:36 PM - Old: Something about those SD adapters, they are terribly flimsy.  Like tissue or a friggin potato chip.
Mar 29, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Memory-card-adapter-Dual-Slot-Micro-For-SD-SDHC-TF-to-Memory-Stick-MS-Card-Pro/32795811689.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.2.351057e9aVdg4b&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10701_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5711215_10313_10059_10534_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10
Mar 29, 2018 3:37 PM - Old: Likely explains why they are the price of a cheeseburger.
Mar 29, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine for the price lol
Mar 29, 2018 3:37 PM - Old: One of the finest PSP add-ons are the TV cables.  Good stuff.
Mar 29, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only had a PSP for like a week (hacking it for someone else) was at the time a pain in the ass. Only like temporary hacks where out at the time, where now you can like perma hack it or something.
Mar 29, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/59BRI
Mar 29, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lUhsIjh.png
Mar 29, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Old unless you have the composite ones
Mar 29, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: they require a cfw plugin to even work in games lol
Mar 29, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: but clever me bought them thinking "a lot of people i know don't have a HDTV yet" and used the cable a total of one time, decided it was shit and never used it again
Mar 29, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: one problem was that the PSP's resolution doesn't translate well to a 480i/576i signal
Mar 29, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the scaling looked really bad
Mar 29, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if component fixes this by outputting at a higher resolution (i would hope so)
Mar 29, 2018 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: a 4x scale would fit 1080p almost perfectly with 4 pixels cut off on top and bottom
Mar 29, 2018 5:26 PM - Old: I don’t care much about resolution, so long as the game looks and plays well.
Mar 29, 2018 5:27 PM - Old: Not sure which cables we’ve got, but it’s basically plug and go.  (Gotta set the output on the PSP, mind, but that takes two button pushes.)
Mar 29, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: must be component
Mar 29, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are the two options
Mar 29, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: the thing is
Mar 29, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: the games don't look good with that scaling, edges that are supposed to look smooth suddenly look jagged like cartoon lightning bolts
Mar 29, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess if you haven't noticed any of that then it must be outputting in a higher resolution over component
Mar 29, 2018 5:35 PM - Old: Either that or I simply don’t care/am far less demanding.    remember; I’m from an era where a 2600 on a b&w TV was a hell of a good time.
Mar 29, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but
Mar 29, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least that looked the way it was meant to
Mar 29, 2018 5:37 PM - Old: If I’m totally absorbed in a great game, I’ll overlook/forgive a LOT.
Mar 29, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's one thing if a game looks "bad" because it's aged
Mar 29, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: another if it looks bad because of some dumb thing and you know it could look better
Mar 29, 2018 5:38 PM - Old: I’ve got zero complaints using the PSP/cables on the flatscreens....none of our friends have, either.  Good times.
Mar 29, 2018 5:39 PM - Old: Then again, I’ve got younger friends that bicker over trivial crap like DS ‘vs’ PSP screens, heh, so it takes all kinds.
Mar 29, 2018 5:43 PM - Old: Shit, I’m cutting into my afternoon nap!
Mar 29, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLdUG3id2rs
Mar 29, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/spec-ops-the-line < Free
Mar 29, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: game*
Mar 29, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Woot thank you Tom, not sure I will ever play it but Steam is always fun lol
Mar 29, 2018 7:39 PM - Old: I use it to open my letters.
Mar 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My cable company has pissed me off... like 90 something dollars for internet and 10 channels on a digital only plan... I can get FIOS for 30 and Direct TV 120 channels for 35 (with added taxes on both of course) lol
Mar 29, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Opinions wanted. Fire TV is free with prepaid 2 months of Direct TV now and with 3 prepaid months you get an Apple TV, what one would be better? I am leaning towards the Amazon thing because I know you can like sideload Kodi on it...
Mar 29, 2018 8:02 PM - Old: We cut the cord years ago, man.  It's all devolved into 'reality TV' and horrid bubblegum crap, anyhow.
Mar 29, 2018 8:03 PM - Old: We pay around $60 per month for 'high speed' (whatever the fuck that means this week) & land line.
Mar 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Woot thank you Tom, not sure I will ever play it but Steam is always fun lol < It's a pretty decent game, if you like "psychological thrillers". Plays just like any other TPS, but the story is pretty worth it
Mar 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if you could probably guess it from the beginning lol
Mar 29, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will try it out this weekend assuming I can get ISP and TV issues sorted out lol
Mar 29, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to try out that Direct TV now thing for 35 bucks a month.
Mar 29, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is so retarded...
Mar 29, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to trade her in for the 3-midget-t******-BBW-amputees-in a-trench-coat model?
Mar 29, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: A midget girlfriend might not be so bad.
Mar 29, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: They eat less for one.
Mar 29, 2018 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the BBW t****** amputee kind ;O;
Mar 29, 2018 9:09 PM - Old: Obese midgets need love too.  (Just ask my ex-wife.)
Mar 29, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She tried to call Direct TV Now on the phone got Direct TV... talked to the guy for almost an hour almost got scammed into buying Direct TV
Mar 29, 2018 9:12 PM - Old: Oh no, she took the bait!  Tsk tsk tsk....
Mar 29, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: so you guys talking about bbw amputee tranies
Mar 29, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: and bbw midjets
Mar 29, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 29, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish she would have just saved that hour of her precious life and not talked to them... wasted so much irreplaceable time. lol
Mar 29, 2018 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/popful-mail-magical-fantasy-adventure.731/
Mar 29, 2018 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 29, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=newposts
Mar 29, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: I officially declare us the winner!
Mar 29, 2018 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean
Mar 29, 2018 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: did that even need to be pointed out
Mar 29, 2018 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: ds-scene never stood a chance
Mar 29, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-a-website-like-this-classified-as.499831/
Mar 29, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: This thread made me think of DS Scene.
Mar 29, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: I guarantee the only traffic they had today was me googling to see if they still existed.
Mar 29, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol whats DS Scene?
Mar 29, 2018 11:53 PM - Ericthegreat: You would think that, but my old wallpaper site still gets people lol
Mar 29, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure what relevance the DS even has these days... It's emulated nearly perfect and pirated and cheated and all the homebrew has pretty much been done other than that one mad genius who comes on here and posts his stuff (3D Sandbox thing looks insane like it should be a game on the DS) lol
Mar 30, 2018 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: it still has good games and people still play them
Mar 30, 2018 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: and people are still asking for flashcart advice or help
Mar 30, 2018 12:37 AM - pyromaniac123: people still use flashcarts?
Mar 30, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use DraStic lol
Mar 30, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Until nds-bootcard/TWLoader gets 100% compatibility (aka never), pretty much anyone who wants DS games on their DS/3DS 
Mar 30, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3DS make sure you can handle 3 D's lol
Mar 30, 2018 12:54 AM - pyromaniac123: *insert your mom joke here
Mar 30, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Insert in your mom joke here and here and here  lol
Mar 30, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-11-series-launching-around-july-gddr6-mass-production-timeline-confirms/amp/
Mar 30, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GDDR6 nice!
Mar 30, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh
Mar 30, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably skip the 11xx generation this time around
Mar 30, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wait for the 12xx that's 10000000x faster than light
Mar 30, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If someone thrusts a couple 4K monitors at me or something, then maybe I would consider it for 4k gaming? But since I highly doubt that'll be anytime soon, my 1070 will be just fine for another year or two for 1080p stuff
Mar 30, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I don't even feel the need to replace my 980 yet lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if I won that 500 million dollar mega millions tomorrow yeah I'd splurge on a GTX 1180 Ti or what ever lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GTX 1980 if it doesn't come in neon colors I will personally write an angry email to Nvidia lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:10 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIlF_LCSRGo
Mar 30, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 1970 should be like all the diyed lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or would that be the 1960?
Mar 30, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm perplexing
Mar 30, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like the 1970 would come with a mini disco ball instead of LEDs
Mar 30, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the 1960 would just be filled with drugs of various kinds
Mar 30, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of PC hardware though, I'm pleasantly surprised by the Ryzen 5 2500u. Been messing around with GC emulation and stuff, so far it's handled everything I've thrown at it no problem. Got Twilight Princess (the GC version) running full speed with 3x native res and 2x MSAA with 0 problems
Mar 30, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fancy
Mar 30, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Mar 30, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine in a few years time things will keep getting cooler lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD seems to be on a streak
Mar 30, 2018 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of cool, thing stays pretty frosty too with all that processing lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most I've seen so far is 68c max when running a stress test
Mar 30, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My next main machine will probably be a Ryzen 2 or something
Mar 30, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is surprising, because I don't think the cooling fan on this thing is all that great lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably doesn't need a lot of cooling?
Mar 30, 2018 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, they stuffed a lot of power in this thing. Gotta remember it's an APU, so it's all one SoC
Mar 30, 2018 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a quad core CPU with 8 threads, and then you got the Vega 8 chip slammed in there
Mar 30, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So less to cool? Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just one chip vs two? Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly there can be super bad thermal throttling
Mar 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But thankfully I haven't hit anything yet lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet has 8 cores but only 2Ghz so  lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Mar 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it's low power ARM garbage ;O;
Mar 30, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no fan lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or vents lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like comparing a legless donkey with a race horse ;O;
Mar 30, 2018 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the lady in Mexico prefers the donkey? Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 30, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder when Arm is going to get some better chips lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't Arm bought out by China or something?
Mar 30, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/17/softbank-poised-to-take-uks-arm-for-234-billion.html
Mar 30, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was JP
Mar 30, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 30, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Japan so that's weird lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So the next Arm chips will be like all Japanese lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think ARM mainly focuses more on low powererformance than super crazy performance only, so unless we get some giant last-forever batteries, probably not for a while lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How is that going to work out for my Chinese crap.... Japan hates China? Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when we get 3nm chips in 2030 lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol portable GC emulation at last lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well besides your laptop right now lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta wait for that Tegra Xavier 
Mar 30, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When is that????
Mar 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need Shield TV 2 lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It needs to do hands free porn... aI assisted porn!!! Billions sold lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AI
Mar 30, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC Nvidia started shipping their dev boards for it in January or February
Mar 30, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe by the end of the year?
Mar 30, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'd probably say late 2019 for a Shield TV 2 lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice just in time for Sony to release the Sony Button
Mar 30, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Button instead of switch lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 30, 2018 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I doubt they'll do that
Mar 30, 2018 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they're all burnt out on the portable front after the Vita fiasco
Mar 30, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but with a button Sony could combine both markets! Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want to see them fight like Pokemon or Micheal Vick with Dogs.... Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll prolly just embrace the whole "x86 PC-like" thing they have going now and just stuff some powerful Ryzen APU in it and call it good lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be nice too
Mar 30, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope Microsoft abandons consoles altogether and just says "fuck it, here's a PC with Windows 10 have fun"
Mar 30, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Switch XL with the new Nvidia chip? Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I hope so too tired of Halo 1 and 2.... Would like to play 3 lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Nintendo will just keep shitting out stupid gimmicks like Labo instead of focusing on hardware improvements lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Microsoft desperately needs to port the Halo MCC to PC
Mar 30, 2018 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably barely even needs a port since the Xboner is pretty much just a PC already 
Mar 30, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I need Switch XL with a 24 inch screen lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know right?
Mar 30, 2018 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only downside is you'll prolly have to buy it since it'll have Windows Store DRM which is apparently still difficult to crack
Mar 30, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft is probably afraid that it would be enough incentive to crack lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like all the cracking groups would team up and form Voltron or something lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Codex has already started getting through UWP stuff
Mar 30, 2018 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gears of War 4 and stuff was cracked this month
Mar 30, 2018 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course by now I'm sure Microsoft can just update their protection like Denuvo and it'll take another couple years to breakthrough that lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol use blazing sword!
Mar 30, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have gears of Warcraft 1 here some lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Somewhere even
Mar 30, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol war even
Mar 30, 2018 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought that for PC ages ago lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have it in case and everything somewhere
Mar 30, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think I completed it....
Mar 30, 2018 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've never played any GoW game for more than a few minutes lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was kind of meh but I heard 2 was better
Mar 30, 2018 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I bought 1 for PC, my PC at the time was too ass to play it lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I just never touched the game after
Mar 30, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I think most PCs couldn't play it.
Mar 30, 2018 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I did actually install it on my 2009 Macbook when I got it, just cuz I know it would actually run well on that
Mar 30, 2018 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Never played it though
Mar 30, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't like trespasser but wasn't like Diablo run on a 286 lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is still trying to order Direct TV Now lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4 hours now?
Mar 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Why bother at this point
Mar 30, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She likes TV lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just go find some big playlist of TV ads on Youtube and force her to watch them until she gives up
Mar 30, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is angry that big tab went for 93 dollars she wanted to bid on that lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 30, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But wasted so much time on the tV thing lol
Mar 30, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least she is getting the free Apple TV thing
Mar 30, 2018 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad actually got a free one of those awhile ago, he says it's surprisingly nice for what it is lol
Mar 30, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah what I read it seems ok
Mar 30, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than the Roku built in the TV in the living rooms anyway
Mar 30, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The two bedrooms I put those cheap Roku express plus things in like way better for 25 bucks so worth it
Mar 30, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 dollar smart TV is insanely slower than a cheapo box lol
Mar 30, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Direct TV now is pretty cool lol
Mar 30, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to watch like 2 hours of TV and never watch it again lol
Mar 30, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/03/pc-building-simulator-is-most-of-the-fun-of-building-a-pc-without-pricey-gpus/
Mar 30, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/03/29/2125216/google-removes-kodi-from-search-autocomplete-in-anti-piracy-effort
Mar 30, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 31, 2018)

Mar 30, 2018 4:36 AM - matpower: Nice censorship, Google
Mar 30, 2018 6:09 AM - T-hug: Shocking that
Mar 30, 2018 6:41 AM - Veho: Is it technically censorship though?
Mar 30, 2018 7:06 AM - T-hug: I would say so yeah
Mar 30, 2018 7:06 AM - T-hug: I search for kodi and am being gated from results because google says so
Mar 30, 2018 7:06 AM - T-hug: the software is perfectly legal
Mar 30, 2018 7:07 AM - T-hug: google is now a dictator
Mar 30, 2018 7:09 AM - T-hug: GBAtemp will be next
Mar 30, 2018 7:09 AM - T-hug: oh we emitted that site because it has links with piracy
Mar 30, 2018 7:10 AM - T-hug: omitted even
Mar 30, 2018 7:33 AM - Veho: Do they actually omit results? Because the article just says the search bar doesn't autocomplete searches to include "kodi".
Mar 30, 2018 7:34 AM - Veho: But do they actually omit or block results when your search includes "kodi"?
Mar 30, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: The article says "Once users type the full Kodi term and add a space, plenty of suggestions suddenly appear"
Mar 30, 2018 7:37 AM - Veho: It would be a different thing if they actually omitted search results.
Mar 30, 2018 7:38 AM - Veho: Like what they do in Europe with the "Some results may have been removed under data protection law in Europe. " disclaimer.
Mar 30, 2018 7:40 AM - Veho: Which is worse than just not autocompleting search terms.
Mar 30, 2018 7:40 AM - T-hug: ah so it's just the suggestion of a search term
Mar 30, 2018 7:40 AM - T-hug: even then tho fuck google
Mar 30, 2018 7:45 AM - Veho: Gadda go, my kid is (potentially) switching kindergardens, we have an interview.
Mar 30, 2018 7:45 AM - Veho: Time to turn up the charm.
Mar 30, 2018 7:47 AM - T-hug: good luck
Mar 30, 2018 7:48 AM - T-hug: mine are both at home for 2 weeks easter holiday and it's driving me insane
Mar 30, 2018 8:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 30, 2018 10:24 AM - Veho: Well that went relatively painlessly.
Mar 30, 2018 10:45 AM - Depravo: "And why did you leave your last kindergarten?"
Mar 30, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: Irreconcilable differences.
Mar 30, 2018 11:01 AM - Depravo: "Where do you see your child in 5 years?"
Mar 30, 2018 11:10 AM - Flame: playing CoD
Mar 30, 2018 11:10 AM - Flame: shouting "im going to fuck your mum"
Mar 30, 2018 11:20 AM - Depravo: What cocktails are appropriate for Good Friday?
Mar 30, 2018 11:21 AM - Depravo: You know, Jesus-y ones.
Mar 30, 2018 11:28 AM - Flame: bloody mary?
Mar 30, 2018 11:31 AM - Depravo: That would mean going out and buying tomato juice.
Mar 30, 2018 11:31 AM - Depravo: Haven't decided if I can be arsed yet.
Mar 30, 2018 11:46 AM - T-hug: Bloody mary lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:46 AM - T-hug: Nice
Mar 30, 2018 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good Friday and I have to go to some sort of Easter thing at my grandsons school then joy of all joys go get my blood sucked... Then in like 5 days I get my results so hope I can start working then lol
Mar 30, 2018 12:44 PM - Depravo: Woo! I just got some fancy espresso glasses.
Mar 30, 2018 12:49 PM - T-hug: Easter is like xmas now
Mar 30, 2018 12:57 PM - Old: The day after Easter is the real holiday.  Endless chocolate/candy clearance.
Mar 30, 2018 1:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B73FstV.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 1:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HCKwIE0.png
Mar 30, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: damn psiduck
Mar 30, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: i just found a new fetish
Mar 30, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: pixelated 2D real panties
Mar 30, 2018 2:24 PM - migles: give ms source veho
Mar 30, 2018 2:43 PM - Veho: Just google "pixel panties".
Mar 30, 2018 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psyduck.
Mar 30, 2018 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol my autocorrect wanted to correct that to "pay fuck"
Mar 30, 2018 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't mind if I do
Mar 30, 2018 2:47 PM - Lilith Valentine: panties
Mar 30, 2018 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psyducks with panties
Mar 30, 2018 2:53 PM - Veho: Payfucks with panties.
Mar 30, 2018 2:56 PM - Old: $9.99/mo
Mar 30, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old yes the day after is the best for most holidays lol I got like 2 boxes of chocolates for my wife the day after valentines day.
Mar 30, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I paid like 4 bucks for both and they where like 12 each originally so it was a fine deal lol
Mar 30, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MihSuq5.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SgvEi
Mar 30, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XiX90 So that's how the Cadbury eggs are made... lol
Mar 30, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mAegWXy
Mar 30, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mAYPmwm I think Nintendo is running out of idea's for new Pokemon....
Mar 30, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom?? https://imgur.com/gallery/mAO6bTO ;p;
Mar 30, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 30, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FaeL2
Mar 30, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lizu54URYmE
Mar 30, 2018 4:18 PM - CitizenSnips: my nearest book on page 45 "Legs spread apart, jaws set, they stood at point-blank range and fired with both hands!"
Mar 30, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 30, 2018 4:25 PM - CitizenSnips: my python coding book "A better solution would be to avoid binding problems altogether by not introducing extra scopes (the lambda), that use external variables."
Mar 30, 2018 4:29 PM - CitizenSnips: and then proceeds to talk about "Circular Imports"
Mar 30, 2018 5:06 PM - Depravo: Couldn't think of any Jesus-y cocktails so I'm having a Venezuela Libre.
Mar 30, 2018 5:20 PM - Veho: https://www.diffordsguide.com/cocktails/recipe/2073/weeping-jesus
Mar 30, 2018 5:21 PM - Depravo: Now I actually have a bottle of that very absinthe in the house.
Mar 30, 2018 5:23 PM - Depravo: I can't do grenadine though. It makes my face go bright red like a scalded bollock.
Mar 30, 2018 5:27 PM - Old: The dog’s bollocks.
Mar 30, 2018 5:42 PM - Depravo: That Venezuela Libre certainly was.
Mar 30, 2018 6:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/R9FXz
Mar 30, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/byc8T
Mar 30, 2018 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep are you allergic to pomegranate or something?
Mar 30, 2018 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: grenadine is basically pomegranate juice no?
Mar 30, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/byUP8Xe
Mar 30, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: Yeah, some kind of mild allergic thing I think.
Mar 30, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/byIsL
Mar 30, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you need to test this by rubbing pomegranate on your nipples!
Mar 30, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the only way to be sure lol
Mar 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/itJbXLe I had no idea roasted turkey was so hard to make.
Mar 30, 2018 7:22 PM - Depravo: I was once drinking tequila sunrises and it made my face go like this http://static.businessinsider.com/image/4fe8d73eeab8ea3403000001-750.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 7:23 PM - Depravo: Then I went out to the pub and was drinking beer and shit and my face returned to it's normal shade.
Mar 30, 2018 7:23 PM - Depravo: After the pub, back to the flat and more tequila sunrises and my head went like that again.
Mar 30, 2018 7:25 PM - Depravo: Grenadine was the only wildcard there. My body (and face) is quite accustomed to both tequila and OJ.
Mar 30, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn Depravo that's harsh
Mar 30, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: grenadine is so delicious though 
Mar 30, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: And it's in so many cocktails too.
Mar 30, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i tried buying some to make drinks with but it was probably some artificial shit
Mar 30, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: couldn't be arsed to make it from scratch
Mar 30, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was okay
Mar 30, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i find those premade drink mixes are overly sweet
Mar 30, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/g3XvUdZ.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZG4HxtN
Mar 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Depravo: http://newsthump.com/2018/03/28/new-vr-game-allows-women-and-minorities-to-enjoy-white-male-privilege/
Mar 30, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As a white male, I often wonder when I will get my free money and jobs and passing grades and just a million other things other white people are apparently getting for free?
Mar 30, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had to work literally for every scrap I have got in my life, sometimes working completely for free and doing jobs that quite frankly very few people would do.
Mar 30, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50603924 Only 400 bucks... and it doesn't even have the composite upgrade thing....
Mar 30, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fjWKLRD.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: "It never happened to me so it doesn't happen" See also: "I've never seen the curvature of the Earth so the world is flat"
Mar 30, 2018 8:34 PM - Old: ^
Mar 30, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I am sure if I was born into a wealthy family (see the 1%) that would make something of a difference but the other 99% live life pretty normally lol
Mar 30, 2018 8:36 PM - Old: "Dick Strong", eh?  I once lived in a small VT town where there happened to be two (fat, mean) cops:  Steve Cox & his partner Rick Ball.  That's right, they rode as 'Cox & Ball'.  For real.
Mar 30, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: Oh come on! I've just given you the opportunity to laugh at racism and sexism without being called racist or sexist!
Mar 30, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Cox and Ball
Mar 30, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: Sheesh.
Mar 30, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to make an ad for that lawyer hmmmm "Pain and injury is hard, but not as hard as Dick Strong is on negligent companies!"
Mar 30, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dick Strong will stick it to the bad guys for you!"
Mar 30, 2018 8:44 PM - Old: What about those old Nixon (shudder) ads?  'You just can't LICK our DICK!'
Mar 30, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tricky Dick
Mar 30, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: Trying a Corpse Reviver #2
Mar 30, 2018 8:59 PM - Depravo: Although I had to substitute Lillet Blanc with Noilly Prat.
Mar 30, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that a sex move Depravo? lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *puts on a black condom* lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: I think it's supposed to be a hair-of-the-dog style morning after cocktail.
Mar 30, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uOsei I don't know what this is, and it would likely kill me... but man do I want it lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: But if I drink it the night before I win, right?
Mar 30, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I had a friend who used to buy these spicey pickled veggies in a jar throw those in a glass then add a beer and drink that first thing in the morning after drinking all night lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo hang overs can't get you if you don't stop drinking  lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpse_Reviver
Mar 30, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: Spicy pickles in beer when you're hung over? It least it would empty your stomach.
Mar 30, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.webstaurantstore.com/giardiniera-1-gallon/107JAR070941.html?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=GoogleShopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxtqOnPuU2gIVA6_ICh2VUQ-OEAkYASABEgLqIfD_BwE
Mar 30, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: These things Depravo it looks positively disgusting but he swore by it lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it had what the body craves with electrolites and stuff... lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: I've had that or something very much like it before. Really nice.
Mar 30, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: But there's a time and a place etc.
Mar 30, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just can't wrap my head around the flavor profile of a beer and pickled veggies...
Mar 30, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy only another 20GB's of data to transfer over this 100Mbps connection... but for some reason is taking entirely too long.
Mar 30, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one appreciates the work I do on this stuff lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First 23GB's took like an hour 
Mar 30, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird was getting errors when transferring files to an original Xbox, raised the FTP users limit to 4 from 2 and all errors are gone.
Mar 30, 2018 9:44 PM - Depravo: This cocktail is surprisingly (and worryingly) drinkable.
Mar 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T5Lqbk9
Mar 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looked pretty good Depravo if it's the one you linked lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: This one: https://i.imgur.com/2u5YYdH.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 9:51 PM - Depravo: 3/4 oz gin, Cointreau, dry vermouth (replacing sweet), lemon juice, 1/4 oz absinthe.
Mar 30, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes sounds like a real kicker lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw in some tequila and it might kill someone lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: It sounds like something you'd drink for a dare.
Mar 30, 2018 9:56 PM - Depravo: Just going for my third.
Mar 30, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 30, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0ZbLh
Mar 30, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aw75f3M.jpg
Mar 30, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c7ERmsPetY
Mar 30, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: I shook this man's hand.
Mar 30, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear that Frank the movie was a total turd... lol (read it in the comments lol)
Mar 30, 2018 10:21 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I never watched it. It couldn't live up to the legend.
Mar 30, 2018 10:21 PM - Depravo: I saw him THRICE.
Mar 30, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvwIZO3EgRs Depravo it's the normal American breakfast lol
Mar 30, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: And on the final occasion I shook the man's hand.
Mar 30, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: I was due to see him a fourth time but he went and died.
Mar 30, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: This guy did the gig instead https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3kW5J7PDi8
Mar 30, 2018 10:29 PM - Depravo: That bagel is bloody stupid.
Mar 30, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Mar 30, 2018 10:34 PM - Depravo: I mean it looks delicious but it's at least 5 times too big for a breakfast.
Mar 30, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would buy one and split it with everyone in my house then probably have like 2/3rds left over lol
Mar 30, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: Did he finish it? I didn't need to watch that far.
Mar 30, 2018 10:38 PM - Joe88: you could just skip to the end
Mar 30, 2018 10:39 PM - Joe88: but no, too much bread
Mar 30, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: I'm a busy man.
Mar 30, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: But a similar thing happened to me the other week with a family sized doner meat and chips. I ate it all but one pitta bread.
Mar 30, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NQhL58M
Mar 30, 2018 11:02 PM - T-hug: Haha
Mar 30, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hk0Us
Mar 30, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: I probably need to drink 40 metric elephants of water before collapsing.
Mar 30, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3DD1s This is what I feel like is the future on alien worlds if we perfect FTL drives and Genetic manipulation lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo elephants with butterfly ears? lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: I mean I feel 100% compos mentis but there's a nagging doubt at the back of my mind that the only reason I feel like this is that alcohol has killed the brain cells that report how drunk I am.
Mar 30, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember feeling completely sober one time after drinking 3 long island iced tea's at a bar... then I went to go pee... and almost fell flat on my face lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was awesome.
Mar 30, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: 3? Amateur.
Mar 30, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: My martinis are stronger than a Long Island.
Mar 30, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where pretty large Depravo lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:25 PM - CitizenSnips: mhm
Mar 30, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: Tonight's count: 4 Venezuela Libres, 1 can of Fosters, 5 Corpse Reviver #2.
Mar 30, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: Although I admit that the first sip of #5 told me that I'd gone too far.
Mar 30, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish me luck I bought a Mega Millions ticket the drawing tonight is for 500 million dollars lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win I will buy a turbo graphics 16 and some games! lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:35 PM - Depravo: And all the ingredients of a Corpse Reviver #2.
Mar 30, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: good luck Psi
Mar 30, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I would probably come to your neck of the woods just to have a drink and see the sights like stone henge for a minute (I would like to see it take like 2 pictures then see other things) lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye thank you lol it would be pretty fun trying to spend it all before I die lol
Mar 30, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZzkZMMnXjVQ?t=4 Playing this on Xbox right now lol pretty fun.
Mar 31, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't spend it all, give some to family
Mar 31, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would probably give some to my brother and leave some to my grandson... other than everyone else could die in a garbage fire lol
Mar 31, 2018 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't forget your Shitbox family ;O;
Mar 31, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol True Tom them I would send stuff too lol
Mar 31, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 million would be fun to buy things with like a new GPU... not sure what I would do with the 5 bucks left over after though... lol
Mar 31, 2018 12:59 AM - pyromaniac123: if i won the lottery...
Mar 31, 2018 12:59 AM - pyromaniac123: i'd buy a bottle of coke
Mar 31, 2018 12:59 AM - pyromaniac123: and maybe some original doritos
Mar 31, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like coke coke or cola coke? lol
Mar 31, 2018 1:00 AM - pyromaniac123: whynotboth.gif
Mar 31, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 31, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whynotboth.webm
Mar 31, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 31, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Mar 31, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c7NJRa2
Mar 31, 2018 1:01 AM - pyromaniac123: 
Mar 31, 2018 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you mean whynotboth.gifv
Mar 31, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine for 500 million I could just buy a small 3rd world country lol
Mar 31, 2018 1:46 AM - Ericthegreat: just got a security warning please refresh popup, shoutbox was broke
Mar 31, 2018 1:47 AM - Ericthegreat: happened on going back from another page
Mar 31, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gut5iOpViE
Mar 31, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/vgm/d/xbox/6542877609.html NIB... nice lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have no idea how much those are worth but... not that cheap, it's not like they're rare or anything
Mar 31, 2018 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i'm not sure if a NIB console only 2 gens old has much collector value unless its like a really limited edition
Mar 31, 2018 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: collectors generally seem to like displaying the actual consoles rather than displaying the boxes
Mar 31, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: and for $100 you can probably get a last gen NIB console
Mar 31, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's just a guess though i haven't checked
Mar 31, 2018 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not the 360 unless its an old undesirable model but those are less likely to be found NIB anyway
Mar 31, 2018 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: wiis are dirt cheap
Mar 31, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't mind buying if I was rich, but the first thing I would do is tear it apart and mod it lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: replace the DVD drive band and remove the super cap and the hard drive... lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to pick up a Wii in the box right now for future use... but then again it is pretty well emulated already... hmmm maybe not lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit that reminds me I got that USB sensor bar, I haven't even hooked it up and tested it lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wZ3GG
Mar 31, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/2018/03/30/footage-from-mcdonalds-attack-shows-woman-slamming-teen-employee-into-fryer.amp.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 1, 2018)

Mar 31, 2018 5:15 AM - T-hug: Man, the great shrimp heist had a lame ending
Mar 31, 2018 5:56 AM - Veho: Yeah it went from murder mystery to passive aggressive bitch fit.
Mar 31, 2018 5:56 AM - Veho: Meh.
Mar 31, 2018 5:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/N47iCs7.mp4
Mar 31, 2018 5:59 AM - Veho: https://popularmilitary.com/divers-may-found-location-c-130-stolen-drunk-us-airman/
Mar 31, 2018 8:07 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Mar 31, 2018 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol
Mar 31, 2018 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tTJfctb5Ok4
Mar 31, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The comments are horrible
Mar 31, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.pressconnects.com/amp/453788002 is 21.99.... then 8 dollars and some change in taxes and fees then after 1 year it goes up to 27.99 or something then in year 2 35 dollars.... Direct TV is 35 bucks and like 3 dollars in taxes and fees but over 6 times the number of channels. End rant lol
Mar 31, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Direct TV Now even lol
Mar 31, 2018 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That Now part is important.... Normal Direct TV is the devil and Direct TV Now is really good lol
Mar 31, 2018 9:52 AM - Flame: is anyone going to watch the fight tonight?
Mar 31, 2018 10:13 AM - T-hug: Who is it
Mar 31, 2018 10:13 AM - T-hug: Joshua?
Mar 31, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZoFrQ
Mar 31, 2018 10:20 AM - Veho: Seasonal and jiggly  
Mar 31, 2018 10:32 AM - T-hug: Fran best FFXII character <3
Mar 31, 2018 10:35 AM - Veho: I bought a bunch of Star Wars Micro Machines at 80% off and now I'm playing space battle.
Mar 31, 2018 10:36 AM - Veho: There's an Executor-class star destroyer and the level of tiny detail is so high I'm too old to see it without a magnifying glass.
Mar 31, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: But the material is some sort of hard rubber and not the plastic that MM used to be made of.
Mar 31, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: It bends and some of them are wonky.
Mar 31, 2018 10:47 AM - Flame: Star Wars Micro Machines??
Mar 31, 2018 10:47 AM - Flame: any pics?
Mar 31, 2018 10:47 AM - Flame: ...
Mar 31, 2018 10:48 AM - Flame: :| toys
Mar 31, 2018 10:51 AM - T-hug: My boy collects star wars fighter pods
Mar 31, 2018 10:52 AM - T-hug: Little rubber figure blind bags
Mar 31, 2018 11:08 AM - Veho: Those are cute.
Mar 31, 2018 11:14 AM - Veho: Yes Flame they are toys what did you think they were?
Mar 31, 2018 11:28 AM - Flame: like one of those cheap 8 bit Tetris Chinese Machines
Mar 31, 2018 11:39 AM - Veho: And those aren't toys?  
Mar 31, 2018 11:43 AM - Veho: Micro Machines were a hit when I was a kid.
Mar 31, 2018 11:52 AM - Flame: LOL!
Mar 31, 2018 11:53 AM - Flame: _how dare you call my gaming machine a toy!_
Mar 31, 2018 12:04 PM - T-hug: They were massive here too :~)
Mar 31, 2018 12:05 PM - T-hug: I had a trailer that opened and changed into a car track
Mar 31, 2018 2:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dv89BCJ.jpg
Mar 31, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50885099
Mar 31, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho to be fair that kid looks like he would use it to practice surgery on a cat or something... also I wouldn't let him near any sharp objects or lighters or basically anything... lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JhONN lol
Mar 31, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JxwUS
Mar 31, 2018 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BcLxfan.jpg
Mar 31, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vmYAF
Mar 31, 2018 3:31 PM - Veho: The Death Turkey.
Mar 31, 2018 3:32 PM - Veho: Should have kept it as a Thanksgiving Day special.
Mar 31, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ADDgi well he is half Thor? lol
Mar 31, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I want to play that game but I didn't win the Mega Millions, somebody in New Jersey did lol
Mar 31, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YhbzV
Mar 31, 2018 4:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 31, 2018 4:39 PM - Noctosphere: youre 33 minutes late sonic 
Mar 31, 2018 4:39 PM - Noctosphere: and so am i
Mar 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AI3-FlctSLU?t=528
Mar 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3itagjFiX1I LOL noo.....
Mar 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Depravo: https://www.fanatical.com/en/game/panty-party
Mar 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Depravo: Lord, take me now.
Mar 31, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo we can stop playing video games now... the pinnacle has been reached....
Mar 31, 2018 6:01 PM - hobbledehoy899: the pinnacle won't be reached until the computer chronicles gets an interactive slash fiction multimedia visual novel
Mar 31, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uLyxUs4
Mar 31, 2018 6:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2lQdtfl.jpg
Mar 31, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was working in that kitchen I would send a glass of water with no ice or lemon or anything and tell the server "Tell her compliments of the chef" lol
Mar 31, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: I mean "sugars ending in -ose"?
Mar 31, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: You mean like glucose?
Mar 31, 2018 6:59 PM - T-hug: Fuck Megan
Mar 31, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: _Blood sugar_
Mar 31, 2018 7:02 PM - Sicklyboy: I would probably just kill myself.
Mar 31, 2018 7:02 PM - Sicklyboy: That's too much to be allergic to.
Mar 31, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree Sicklyboy that pretty much eliminates 95% of any premade stuff at the store and large portions of anything from a restaurant lol
Mar 31, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By crab I wonder if she means shellfish...
Mar 31, 2018 7:05 PM - Veho: Guys. Guys. Guys. Glucose. She has glucose inside her.
Mar 31, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I doubt it... she seems like a sour bitch lol
Mar 31, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if she is double jointed... I hear those people suffer from extra and weird allergies lol
Mar 31, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://bgr.com/2018/03/31/world-backup-day-amazon-sale-external-hard-drive-ssd/amp/
Mar 31, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats a nice price for a SSD
Mar 31, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet its already sold out
Mar 31, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: In stock on April 5, 2018.
Mar 31, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup lol
Mar 31, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you can still get the sale price
Mar 31, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: since when does amazon.com ship stuff to norway
Mar 31, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: also
Mar 31, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: List Price: 	$154.99 Deal of the Day: 	$109.99 + $46.10 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Norway
Mar 31, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: fffffffffFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfuck.
Mar 31, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: it ends up being full price lol
Mar 31, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Mar 31, 2018 9:44 PM - Devin: We have the Amazon Global program going on that allows you to ship to a lot of places.
Mar 31, 2018 9:44 PM - Devin: It may not be worth it due to fees however.
Mar 31, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing nice about China is the Chinese government funded dumping so free shipping! lol
Mar 31, 2018 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but it takes a couple years to move a few yards lol
Mar 31, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.woot.com/offers/samsung-28-4k-ultra-hd-led-backlit-monitor-10?ref=w_cnt_gw_dly_tl < Well that's a nice price for a 4k monitor
Mar 31, 2018 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Refurbished, but eh even then
Mar 31, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a 4K TV now that I got a free Apple TV 4K thingy lol
Mar 31, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well will have soon maybe assuming UPS doesn't pee on it and tape a grenade to it...
Mar 31, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been looking into those Apple TV 4K things, the hardware is pretty nice 2.3Ghz 6 cores and a nice GPU. The issue is no hacking even installing Kodi is impossible unless you pay for a developer account and stuff lol
Mar 31, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JklIP
Mar 31, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TKT81pQ
Mar 31, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LQZx4wv Happy Easter!!! lol
Mar 31, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hJBJ3
Mar 31, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eQDTLzc.mp4 Damn labor laws....
Mar 31, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rwlsynZ.mp4
Mar 31, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1yIj9 This will never not be funny... lol
Mar 31, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs the Terminator music to it lol
Mar 31, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ITklk
Mar 31, 2018 11:06 PM - Ericthegreat: I see April fool's has started.
Mar 31, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/t69tqnP.mp4 Ninja's are real  lol
Mar 31, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IT1hURb.jpg I am so cheap.. if I needed a planter I would probably buy this lol
Apr 1, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 1, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of planting things, my fiancee and I are starting a little garden
Apr 1, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got some peas, carrots, tomatoes, basil, oregano, thyme, and pumpkins ATM
Apr 1, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna do some potatoes once our seed potatoes sprout a bit
Apr 1, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then a small rose bush as well, whenever we can be assed to go and pick up a nice planter for one
Apr 1, 2018 12:49 AM - hobbledehoy899: Teens stupid enough to still play in the streets at their age deserve it when they get run over, this one fucking cunt better be grateful that my mother has patience.
Apr 1, 2018 12:49 AM - hobbledehoy899: That fucking cunt knew what she was doing, even struck a pose.
Apr 1, 2018 1:27 AM - Sicklyboy: 
Apr 1, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: wouldn't you strike a pose if you suddenly saw a car headed towards you and you reacted in shock?
Apr 1, 2018 1:37 AM - Sicklyboy: Deer certainly do
Apr 1, 2018 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would probably like stretch out my arms to try to make myself more visible so maybe they have time to stop
Apr 1, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NChRB
Apr 1, 2018 3:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: know what else never changes
Apr 1, 2018 3:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: men's obsession with the size of their penis
Apr 1, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to see a Super Mario Brothers 2 game mod with freddy kruger instead of Wart and the Dream Warriors instead of Mario and stuff... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 2, 2018)

Apr 1, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6Z0uv
Apr 1, 2018 6:00 AM - Veho: Why don't you take a break?
Apr 1, 2018 6:02 AM - T-hug: Happy Easter ya filthy animals
Apr 1, 2018 6:05 AM - mooiweer: haha cool gb micro banana intro for a rom released addon here on post before imgur 
Apr 1, 2018 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombie Jesus ?
Apr 1, 2018 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kodi.tv/article/kodi-no-more
Apr 1, 2018 6:18 AM - Veho: Lich Jesus.
Apr 1, 2018 6:19 AM - Veho: LOL, RIP Kodi.
Apr 1, 2018 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At first I thought they where going back to the original Xbox lol
Apr 1, 2018 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I put Kodi on my original Xbox and the only use I have for it is loading trainers for games.
Apr 1, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could put some sort of add-on that let me watch things online maybe I would watch video on it..... Maybe
Apr 1, 2018 6:59 AM - brickmii82: April fools joke?
Apr 1, 2018 7:25 AM - T-hug: Yeah lol but never know now as people like to double bluff
Apr 1, 2018 8:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: That take a break thing is actually annoying
Apr 1, 2018 8:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: I mean I haven't loaded gbatemp in like an hour or something
Apr 1, 2018 8:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: And the first thing it does is tell me that
Apr 1, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: Because you didn't listen to the first time =p
Apr 1, 2018 8:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Gbatemp is trying to get me to leave 
Apr 1, 2018 8:53 AM - Flame: me too lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/o9dCJ
Apr 1, 2018 11:45 AM - p1ngpong: whats the difference between an easter egg and a nintendo switch?
Apr 1, 2018 11:45 AM - p1ngpong: an easter egg doesnt get gimped last gen ports at sub HD resolutions that cost £50
Apr 1, 2018 11:46 AM - p1ngpong: 
Apr 1, 2018 11:55 AM - migles: i think ping has a stroke
Apr 1, 2018 11:55 AM - migles: a very long one
Apr 1, 2018 12:09 PM - Veho: Must be of someone else's penis then.
Apr 1, 2018 12:18 PM - migles: i am the only only who thinks its weird and wtf, how he comes here once a month and say "the switch is trash"  and doing this since its release
Apr 1, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: he doesn't even say anything more, just that and disapears
Apr 1, 2018 12:20 PM - p1ngpong: yes you are the only one which means YOU are a switch fanboy and cant handle my truth bombs
Apr 1, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: ping, switch owners don't even deserve the truth, they deserve to be left with their pile of trash and left in the ignorance of their nintendo faboyism
Apr 1, 2018 12:22 PM - p1ngpong: switch owners = cult members
Apr 1, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: everyone who still thinks nintendo switch is awesome or a great console all by this time, don't even deserve to be saved
Apr 1, 2018 12:24 PM - p1ngpong: hopefully they drink the coolaid and die
Apr 1, 2018 12:24 PM - p1ngpong: 
Apr 1, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: some people don't want help :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: hopefully they are internated in an asylum after they were caught playing milky cow in the 1 2 switch
Apr 1, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: and be shielded from the society :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:27 PM - Flame: p1ng you and me the only people who here owns a switch....
Apr 1, 2018 12:28 PM - migles: ho really?
Apr 1, 2018 12:28 PM - Flame: why do you ?
Apr 1, 2018 12:28 PM - migles: call 911, p1ng needs to be forced to get help
Apr 1, 2018 12:28 PM - Flame: in the shitbox?
Apr 1, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: i don't own any console after the DS or wii
Apr 1, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: currently
Apr 1, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: i am going to get a n3dsxl sometime later
Apr 1, 2018 12:29 PM - Flame: 
Apr 1, 2018 12:30 PM - migles: and i think i am going to get a gamecube
Apr 1, 2018 12:30 PM - Flame: if you didnt buy those junk steam games you would have a PS4, N3DS and a switch
Apr 1, 2018 12:30 PM - migles: there is one in the closest cex.. i might get it...
Apr 1, 2018 12:30 PM - migles: why fafuq i want a switch?
Apr 1, 2018 12:31 PM - Flame: pokemon?
Apr 1, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: a ps4 heh, maybe... but fuck. i never kite enjoyed playing games in a tv
Apr 1, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: i am done with pokemon :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: i grew up :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:31 PM - Flame: NO!!!!!!!!
Apr 1, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: i mean in the new ones...
Apr 1, 2018 12:32 PM - Flame: but your not the best yet!
Apr 1, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: x y where so meh. it ended up there for me :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:33 PM - Flame: not even the RSE remakes ?
Apr 1, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: i think i am going to get sun and moon and the 2 upgrades, only to fill my DS game case lol
Apr 1, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: heh, i preefer the originals...
Apr 1, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: they where good, but i never got kite found of the remakes
Apr 1, 2018 12:34 PM - Flame: you are now a genwunner migles. sad.
Apr 1, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: i am a genforther
Apr 1, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: or whatever ya say
Apr 1, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: pokemon crystal was my first game >:C
Apr 1, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: i mean in pokemon series
Apr 1, 2018 12:36 PM - migles: love it, but i fucking can't play it without feeling annoying\bored of the random encounters and unskippable trainers
Apr 1, 2018 12:36 PM - Flame: BUT YOU MIGHT RUN INTO A SHINY !
Apr 1, 2018 12:36 PM - migles: that reminds me, i should continue pokemon prism
Apr 1, 2018 12:37 PM - migles: that game is great
Apr 1, 2018 12:37 PM - migles: i am fucking lost :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: stupid school mate
Apr 1, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: the one time i got a shiny enconter in my pokemon crystal when i was a kid, he saw it, shrugged and ran away >:C
Apr 1, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: didn't even let me catch it
Apr 1, 2018 12:39 PM - Flame: what was it?
Apr 1, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: it was a shiny seel >:C
Apr 1, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: whe where in the lugia cave, he was with my gba, i don't remember what but he was trying to do someting
Apr 1, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: the shinny appeared, i noticed and asked "wtf is that?"
Apr 1, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: i didn't even knew what was a shiny
Apr 1, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: he shrugged and said "heh, its normal, you will get this some time later"
Apr 1, 2018 12:40 PM - Flame: the 1st time i saw a shiny i reset... thought she the game glitched
Apr 1, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: ran away, and years later i remembered the fucking kid was just jealous and dind't wanted me to get it
Apr 1, 2018 12:40 PM - Flame: :crying:
Apr 1, 2018 12:40 PM - Flame: the wanker!
Apr 1, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: i think i get a shinny rattate before lel
Apr 1, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: but like i said, didn't knew what where shinies and i belive i ignored it
Apr 1, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: or didn't even realized
Apr 1, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: i never got a legit shiny again :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:42 PM - migles: just thoose 2 times :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:42 PM - migles: aside from the red gyarados in pratically every game lol
Apr 1, 2018 12:43 PM - Flame: for real? i swear you play Pokemon alot
Apr 1, 2018 12:43 PM - migles: flame, dont you tell me you wouldn't do the same?
Apr 1, 2018 12:43 PM - migles: i mean, you where playing in your friends game, a shinny appeared, wouldn't you get jelly and skip it? ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 12:44 PM - Flame: just bad luck
Apr 1, 2018 12:44 PM - migles: either that, or catch it, store it in a secret box, and trade for your own game whithout him knowing ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: flame, i actually don't play a lot of pokemon :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: specially now that i am addicted to pc gaming
Apr 1, 2018 12:46 PM - Flame: i have like 8-10 legit shines
Apr 1, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: damn you
Apr 1, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:47 PM - Flame: 
Apr 1, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: i tried to wear out my DS to get a shiny lugia :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: the ammount of times i constantly turned it off and on :C
Apr 1, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: *soft reset
Apr 1, 2018 12:57 PM - Flame: i bet if you did one more you would have found that shiny ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 1:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LEKum
Apr 1, 2018 1:10 PM - Depravo: https://open.spotify.com/album/7B5nBX1PoAs8HBsZqrBnzT?si=zT4ytVRyQKm935G36k5LfA
Apr 1, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: flame :C
Apr 1, 2018 1:12 PM - Veho: Login required.
Apr 1, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: Last Place Grandaddy
Apr 1, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: album
Apr 1, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: that's what is in that spotify link
Apr 1, 2018 1:14 PM - Veho: I know.
Apr 1, 2018 1:14 PM - Veho: But I have to log in to listen to it.
Apr 1, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: "brush in the wild" song, is it a joke about the breath of wild game? or not related at all?
Apr 1, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: here ya go veho https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUEiXOxFfec&list=PLTZZKqPcM2_iqARwJENh3wZ1UpjOD79hb
Apr 1, 2018 1:22 PM - Depravo: It's a great album. My new jam.
Apr 1, 2018 1:23 PM - Depravo: And marmalade.
Apr 1, 2018 2:01 PM - AlanJohn: ummm what
Apr 1, 2018 2:01 PM - AlanJohn: did Vinscool really get banned?
Apr 1, 2018 2:03 PM - Flame: his a Patron member...
Apr 1, 2018 2:03 PM - Flame: no chance
Apr 1, 2018 2:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There better be some GOOD april Fools jokes today 
Apr 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Depravo: There are no good ones.
Apr 1, 2018 2:25 PM - Flame: if they banned gin for one day over here
Apr 1, 2018 2:26 PM - Flame: you would have lost your mind depravo
Apr 1, 2018 2:30 PM - AlanJohn: there will be a good one from me
Apr 1, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf-WFI-Qdlo
Apr 1, 2018 2:51 PM - AlanJohn: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-am-a-furry-now.500201/
Apr 1, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: fuck
Apr 1, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: vinscool gets special treatment :C
Apr 1, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: tom also got special treatment> had a name changed into something funny
Apr 1, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: btw is suicide squad good?
Apr 1, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: should i watch it?
Apr 1, 2018 3:41 PM - Flame: crap
Apr 1, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: dont waste your time
Apr 1, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: shiny hunt instead
Apr 1, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: switch owners be like: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/444/234/89b.gif
Apr 1, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: @p1ng
Apr 1, 2018 3:48 PM - Old: Coffee ~
Apr 1, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:22 AM - migles: tom also got special treatment> had a name changed into something funny < I mean, I didn't ask Vulpes to do it, he just did it and told me to go fuck myself
Apr 1, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think that counts as "special treatment" ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: telling you to go fuck yourself is special treatment ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CnJ0r
Apr 1, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I cannot eat any of these things  but man do they look good and I used to make the Peanut butter chocolate squares... lol
Apr 1, 2018 4:31 PM - Devin: You'll always be Sup3rgam3r32 to me Tom.
Apr 1, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that wasn't even my username ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was just Suprgamr232 ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Devin my package from Amazon was late I demand you give me 10 years of Prime for free 
Apr 1, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How am I supposed to live without my 16 LED light bulbs??
Apr 1, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlt5Wa13fFU
Apr 1, 2018 4:43 PM - Devin: I specifically requested it be delayed though.
Apr 1, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mZoCI
Apr 1, 2018 4:43 PM - Devin: You should get Amazon Prime+ it lowers the chances of late packages.
Apr 1, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Prime but I just use it mostly to watch video lol
Apr 1, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to order like 4 things though.... I have them in my cart just lazy lol
Apr 1, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently USPS doesn't know the difference between Lansing MI and Fort Wayne IN lol
Apr 1, 2018 4:46 PM - Depravo: Too lazy to click buy?
Apr 1, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It literally showed up at my local postal distributor...and then decided to fuck off to IN
Apr 1, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X9Iyu
Apr 1, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo don't underestimate my laziness!
Apr 1, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom they probably ran out of things to pee on in Indiana so they had to ship it there ASAP
Apr 1, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be getting Apple TV 4K thing in a few days, will complete my video streaming box collection.. lol
Apr 1, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCtUgKj8lGk
Apr 1, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ0xBCwkg3E
Apr 1, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/krvs/?cpg=edm_103196593&e=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20&et_rid=1234397195&linkid=103196593_whatsnew_image_krvs&mi_ecmp=2018-04-01+EDM+NON&mi_u=1234397195&msg_id=103196593&utm_campaign=email_103196593&utm_medium=email&utm_source=exacttarget
Apr 1, 2018 5:11 PM - Veho: Nah.
Apr 1, 2018 5:11 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6d/90/9d/6d909ddca443359534d22cbbf566070b.jpg
Apr 1, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thinkgeek.com/product/iljr/?cpg=edm_103196593&e=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20&et_rid=1234397195&linkid=103196593_blurbs_image_iljr&mi_ecmp=2018-04-01+EDM+NON&mi_u=1234397195&msg_id=103196593&utm_campaign=email_103196593&utm_medium=email&utm_source=exacttarget
Apr 1, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 1, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ovipositor lol
Apr 1, 2018 5:13 PM - Depravo: Egg cock.
Apr 1, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2018 5:16 PM - Veho: Reversible vag.
Apr 1, 2018 5:22 PM - hobbledehoy899: Isn't that just a vaginal prolapse?
Apr 1, 2018 5:24 PM - Depravo: Turned up to 11.
Apr 1, 2018 5:30 PM - Veho: Psedopenis.
Apr 1, 2018 5:31 PM - Veho: y
Apr 1, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: gfmtftj m nb c89
Apr 1, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2018 5:35 PM - Veho: *pseudopenis
Apr 1, 2018 5:35 PM - Veho: And the other two were my kid hammering on the keyboard.
Apr 1, 2018 5:36 PM - Veho: So young, and already posting in the shoutbox.
Apr 1, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they start early  I shall refrain from posting too weird of things than lol
Apr 1, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: Nah, go wild.
Apr 1, 2018 6:04 PM - Devin: Uncle Veho promises to get you all Switches this Christmas.
Apr 1, 2018 6:04 PM - Devin: Little do they know that you'll be getting them light switches.
Apr 1, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: Just to piss off uncle p1ng.
Apr 1, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/541O7k0.gifv
Apr 1, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: Jesus is risen. Hoorah! I'm having a martini to celebrate. Who's with me?
Apr 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: I celebrated with way too much food.
Apr 1, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I think your supposed to drink his blood or something.
Apr 1, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does that make us vampires?
Apr 1, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: Only at mass.
Apr 1, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: Drinking blood outside of church is still frowned upon.
Apr 1, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OuQrL
Apr 1, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho damn
Apr 1, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: My blood probably has a detectable gin content.
Apr 1, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: If I ever become the messiah you all get to drink gin in church.
Apr 1, 2018 6:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wgxH4io.jpg
Apr 1, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: Praise Depravo.
Apr 1, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3Eh9N
Apr 1, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: He didn't die. He just faked his death so he could spend more time with prostitutes.
Apr 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iVC1O
Apr 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leper prostitutes lol
Apr 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if he ever got freaky with like a midget BBW amputee lol
Apr 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: He could heal the lepers. I imagine he was drowning in gratitude puss.
Apr 1, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: He could supposedly also heal the lame, although I'm not sure how that worked. Gave them a makeover and some cocaine?
Apr 1, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1MNsl5o.gifv
Apr 1, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: "I can perform real healing magic but I'm going to die just to prove a point."
Apr 1, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: Anyway, I should have posted this on Friday https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZB2038_cgk
Apr 1, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: It's long but stick with it. It's comedy gold.
Apr 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: That's how I describe my penis.
Apr 1, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: On an unrelated topic, you know how if you watch scenes from all seasons of NCIS, you can see Chris O'Donnel slowly turning into Rosie O'Donnell?
Apr 1, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: Well the same thing's happening to me, only I'm a few steps ahead of him.
Apr 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: You're turning into Rosie O'Donnell?
Apr 1, 2018 7:13 PM - Veho: Oh yeah.
Apr 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Veho: (NCIS LA, to be exact)
Apr 1, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NCIS LA Beast lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He eats the evidence
Apr 1, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: Since I stopped shaving I apparently look like Romesh Ranganathan.
Apr 1, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: Two of my siblings said as much in separate exchanges on the same day.
Apr 1, 2018 7:20 PM - Noctosphere: yo
Apr 1, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9E8nNhxnYs such a good anime lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: Pizza ordered. Get in.
Apr 1, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a Gyro (kabob) pizza with feta cheese stuffed crust and olives and tomatoes and onions with tatziki sauce and hmmm garlic seasoned crust lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: Funilly enough I'll be having Greek tomorrow.
Apr 1, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: And I'm 'having' olives right now.
Apr 1, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DZtD6feV4AEVof4.jpg
Apr 1, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: He has 4 legs and the woman behind him has none. Where's the justice?
Apr 1, 2018 7:33 PM - Veho: You think he put her in the wheelchair?
Apr 1, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho maybe or he mated with a car and that is the result lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Autobitch's roll out!
Apr 1, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u0xZj Math lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: So what is she selling?
Apr 1, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: "I'm a very intelligent individual" Who wrote this? Donald Trumpet?
Apr 1, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know but it made me laugh my ass off
Apr 1, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/50780254 Amazing but why would people pay so much for it... just a soft mod and not even an upgraded hard drive... lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9vXTKcv.jpg
Apr 1, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: 2 girls 1 peanut butter cup
Apr 1, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna see them do that one one of those cooking competitions lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:54 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 1, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you bastard lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Buy me a pizza
Apr 1, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: fuck you psi
Apr 1, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I can't kenenthk already called it lol
Apr 1, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: I have eaten the pizza.
Apr 1, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: fuck you psi for other reason :C
Apr 1, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: you didn't get me a pkmn crystal :C
Apr 1, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feta cheese stuffed crust with garlic butter and made with croissant dough?
Apr 1, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I wish I knew what you was talking about... if it's that Pokemon Cystal Meth edition... lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:01 PM - Depravo: Pepperoni Plus.
Apr 1, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Ash scratches his neck and says "Can I suck your Pokemon off for 5 dollars?" lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: no, pokemon crystal cartridge from goodwill :C
Apr 1, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: Plus means 'plus green peppers'. Apparently a regular pepperoni doesn't have them.
Apr 1, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: your memory is this bad? i pestered you for a load while for it
Apr 1, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u063r
Apr 1, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles just buy a clone from China 
Apr 1, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: no ;C
Apr 1, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: just emulate your xbox stuff ;O;
Apr 1, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u0SLw lol so lucky I don't know about like 90% of these
Apr 1, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I would but all the Xbox stuff is impossible to emulate (but if it helps you I only own like 5 games for it) lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weirdly I probably have like 30 360 games now.
Apr 1, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But at least I can play them now lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GBppWtX This is for migles lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GBpHfrC
Apr 1, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: I'm no expert but that ain't Mario fuckin' Kart.
Apr 1, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: Mario fucking a cart?
Apr 1, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: Warm exhaust pipe + axle grease = who needs the princess?
Apr 1, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: As if he ever got to do her.
Apr 1, 2018 8:24 PM - Veho: He got her cake, but he never got her pie.
Apr 1, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: SLEEP TIME NOW
Apr 1, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: Bye.
Apr 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: Good night!
Apr 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: I'm not at work tomorrow so gin it is.
Apr 1, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isjQgTuUnwU
Apr 1, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario Kart lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Listings?st=Pokemon%20Crystal&sg=&c=&s=&lp=0&hp=999999&sbn=false&spo=false&snpo=false&socs=false&sd=false&sca=false&caed=4/1/2018&cadb=7&scs=false&sis=false&col=0&p=1&ps=40&desc=false&ss=0&UseBuyerPrefs=true
Apr 1, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want that GameShark I have never seen that specific one before just now...
Apr 1, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do collect cheat carts lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 1, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GBCYH
Apr 1, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk lol
Apr 1, 2018 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Where's my pizza
Apr 1, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xhrk5N0
Apr 1, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have some shots instead lol
Apr 1, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: That's jelly not pizza
Apr 1, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: You're the one with disposable income 
Apr 1, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xh4aj
Apr 1, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: same kenenthk, i am also waiting for my legit pkmn crystal >:C
Apr 1, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/moLVL
Apr 1, 2018 9:08 PM - kenenthk: Apparently you can make Marijuana infused lemon bars now
Apr 1, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds kinda gross?
Apr 1, 2018 9:26 PM - p1ngpong: I read a study from a university about switch owners
Apr 1, 2018 9:26 PM - p1ngpong: turns out they are mad fools
Apr 1, 2018 9:26 PM - p1ngpong: I could have told them that years ago.....
Apr 1, 2018 9:34 PM - kenenthk: Hasn't the switch only been out for a year tho
Apr 1, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he means light switch owners  lol
Apr 1, 2018 10:09 PM - hobbledehoy899: i clap my hands in the doorway to turn the lights on and off
Apr 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Memoir: I just walk in and the lights turn on.
Apr 1, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clap on Clap off the clapper? lol
Apr 1, 2018 10:21 PM - kenenthk: So if it doesn't work do you change the light bulb first or check if it's the clapper
Apr 1, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See if you got the clap lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/izh9cj < New Twitch Prime games for this month
Apr 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda meh.
Apr 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kingsway is probably the funnest game I've ever bought and then refunded on Steam lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was $10, I played through it a couple times, took less than 2 hours so I decided I didn't want to spend a whole $10 on a game that short-ish
Apr 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds too short lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposed to have a sort of Rouge-like type gameplay
Apr 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's not really randomized enough to warrant multiple playthroughs lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmin5WkOuPw&list=PL66DFFF0C7AB94FBB
Apr 1, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm you ever try out Dust or what ever it is on the DS? That homebrew rogue game
Apr 1, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty good lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Powder
Apr 1, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got the name wrong lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.zincland.com/powder/index.php?pagename=release
Apr 1, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It had an update this year wild lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, never played it
Apr 1, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grabbing the Android build now myself lol gonna FTP it over to my tablet
Apr 1, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty damned good for a rogue like game 
Apr 1, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.zincland.com/powder/index.php?pagename=news Weird you have to get the Android Beta from the news sections
Apr 1, 2018 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The graphics kind of remind me of Dwarf Fortress
Apr 1, 2018 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With a proper graphics pack anywyas lol
Apr 1, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty simple graphics wise but the game is pretty fun in short bursts
Apr 1, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDea7laHD4E
Apr 1, 2018 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Why's it always amusing to watch two British people argue
Apr 2, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it true they are polite no matter what? lol
Apr 2, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (I am of course kidding)
Apr 2, 2018 12:22 AM - kenenthk: You're thinking of Canadians psi
Apr 2, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry eh!
Apr 2, 2018 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Where's randomizer
Apr 2, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He randomly was bitten by a radioactive wombat
Apr 2, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No powers just radioactive rabies
Apr 2, 2018 1:17 AM - kenenthk: They have no dangers in canada
Apr 2, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Moose are hazardous?
Apr 2, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear they crave human flesh
Apr 2, 2018 1:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Marketside-Chipotle-Seasoned-Dry-Rubbed-Boneless-Skinless-Chicken-Thighs-1-0-1-5lbs/119881997
Apr 2, 2018 1:21 AM - kenenthk: This stuffs delicious
Apr 2, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks pretty good
Apr 2, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Wing-Seasoning-Mix-Mango-Habanero-1-25-oz/212778275
Apr 2, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk buy some of that and chicken breasts
Apr 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sprinkle some on and a little olive oil and fry it up
Apr 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious and semi healthy lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:25 AM - kenenthk: I use oil and butter
Apr 2, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would work equally as well I imagine
Apr 2, 2018 1:25 AM - kenenthk: Why would i buy chicken breasts when it's already chicken
Apr 2, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Cottage cheese and corn along side
Apr 2, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad I'd eat it lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corn is kinda bad for me any more  even that mango habinaro stuff has too much sugar in it....
Apr 2, 2018 1:34 AM - kenenthk: I got bad gas as it is gonna save it for team lead so called boss wannabe woman
Apr 2, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put it in a jar? Lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:37 AM - kenenthk: Bitch got all upset because our boss was telling me things and not her and told me I should be going to her first and not talk to them lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:47 AM - kenenthk: So I'm basically like they're the boss fuck you
Apr 2, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/directv-now-vs-playstation-vue-vs-youtube-tv-vs-philo-vs-sling-tv-vs-fubo-tv-vs-hulu-updated-april-2018/
Apr 2, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: Vs kodi
Apr 2, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Google survey for 39 cents suck it poor poeple!!!! Lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I now have 1.43 on Google so rich...
Apr 2, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kodi.tv/article/kodi-no-more
Apr 2, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk what will we do? Lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1180-ti-specs-benchmarks-leaked-gt102-turing-gpu-with-10752-cuda-cores-2-5ghz-clock-titan-crushing-performance/amp/
Apr 2, 2018 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Back to torrents
Apr 2, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I probably would
Apr 2, 2018 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That 1180ti joke nearly got me earlier lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it sounds D's nice
Apr 2, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds nice even lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:18 AM - Joe88: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-1180-ti-fake-leak.242907/
Apr 2, 2018 2:19 AM - kenenthk: People cared too much about Easter than April fools day
Apr 2, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a nice Easter I played Diablo III Necromancer lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:21 AM - kenenthk: I jerked off and watched kitchen nightmares
Apr 2, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the same time?
Apr 2, 2018 2:22 AM - kenenthk: Nah
Apr 2, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "oh god moldy salami so hot... Uuunhhh"
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 AM - Joe88: im sure thats some guys fetish
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That could possibly be the only fetish I haven't heard of yet.....
Apr 2, 2018 2:24 AM - kenenthk: Yeah gamerz
Apr 2, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Joe88 I want too Google it but I'm too afraid
Apr 2, 2018 2:26 AM - Joe88: yahoo answers: "help i'm sexually attracted to moldy deli meat"
Apr 2, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about it I think Nvidia could make that card but it would be huge and cost like 20,000 dollars lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 is that real? Lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Nah he's just reading off his last Facebook update
Apr 2, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:45 AM - kenenthk: I think i offended joe
Apr 2, 2018 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Someone crashed into a Walmart pole right out the entrance
Apr 2, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Save money crash better?
Apr 2, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/1/17185732/cloudflare-dns-service-1-1-1-1


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 3, 2018)

Apr 2, 2018 4:55 AM - Helpful Corn: First
Apr 2, 2018 5:39 AM - Helpful Corn: I was messing around on my acoustic and came across this familiar chord pattern
Apr 2, 2018 5:40 AM - Helpful Corn: I can't for the life of me place where it is from
Apr 2, 2018 5:40 AM - Helpful Corn: https://vocaroo.com/i/s0Af30wDU3BX
Apr 2, 2018 5:41 AM - Helpful Corn: Sound familiarish to any of you?
Apr 2, 2018 7:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Z2VD5cZtSrE I wanna do this
Apr 2, 2018 7:54 AM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Original-Halo-2-XBOX-Kiosk-Display-Unit-from-Gamestop-working/162900773695?hash=item25eda48b3f:g:amIAAOSw7rdageFK
Apr 2, 2018 10:50 AM - T-hug: 6k lul
Apr 2, 2018 10:58 AM - Flame: 6K bargain
Apr 2, 2018 11:14 AM - Veho: The original Xbox is already a retro console, Gamestop will soon be a thing of the past, this kiosk is set to become the next nostalgia bait.
Apr 2, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: microsoft made tvs?
Apr 2, 2018 1:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0fGYDyb
Apr 2, 2018 1:12 PM - Old: Coffee (w/drop of whisky) ~
Apr 2, 2018 1:18 PM - Veho: NICE CANS, LADY
Apr 2, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: veho where can i get one of thoose?
Apr 2, 2018 1:26 PM - Veho: A club or a bar is your best bet.
Apr 2, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: i mean pepsi can
Apr 2, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: i only find coca cola
Apr 2, 2018 1:28 PM - Veho: Go to a bar. Ask for Pepsi.
Apr 2, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: thye kick me out :C
Apr 2, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: btw i dont go to bars
Apr 2, 2018 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles your not old enough to drink? lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:34 PM - Old: Pepsi at a bar?  Pshh, that's like asking a stripper to do your taxes...
Apr 2, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: whats the problem of a stripper doing your taxes?
Apr 2, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: some strippers are smart, they just live in bad areas :C
Apr 2, 2018 1:36 PM - Old: (Analogy/point missed)
Apr 2, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: and while doing your taxes, you miught help her, she may realize she is worth, and a smart lady and shouldn't strip anymore, and get a real job
Apr 2, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: ;O;
Apr 2, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: the only analogy i understand is "it's like to go to mcdonnalds to eat a salad"
Apr 2, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: btw psio i am fucking 26
Apr 2, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: legal drinking here is 18, but no one gives a fuck if you are a kid drinking either way
Apr 2, 2018 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 26 ahhh I remember those days so fun lol
Apr 2, 2018 1:58 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDea7laHD4E
Apr 2, 2018 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watched it yesterday Veho it was awesome lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still is awesome lool
Apr 2, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: but psio
Apr 2, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: this age sucks :C
Apr 2, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: any age sucks :C
Apr 2, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: i wanna be dead :C
Apr 2, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles cheer up, plenty of time for dying later.
Apr 2, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You will get your wish, just gotta be patient or wait for an accident lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take up extreme sports like cliff diving or sky diving or motorcycle racing to speed up the process
Apr 2, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: i am too lazy for all that crap
Apr 2, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: i just feel like laying in bed and forget i exist :C
Apr 2, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well then you will have to die the old fashioned way  old age lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:07 PM - jt_1258: Death permanent, suffering is not.
Apr 2, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you believe in reincarnation instant breakfast it might not be permanent lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:08 PM - jt_1258: Then death would not end the suffering either way o.o
Apr 2, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't that suck lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: if your brain is erased, and you get transformed in a new person, is that really incarnation?
Apr 2, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: you are a totally other person
Apr 2, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: how can  that be incarnation, and not just recicling?
Apr 2, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some claim they have left over memories and odd fears.
Apr 2, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: like when you teleport, are you a totally new person or the same one?
Apr 2, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know if I believe in that or not... some interesting cases where kids have way too much knowledge of a past life but who knows if that's a scam or not...
Apr 2, 2018 2:11 PM - Old: I plan on having my brain/'essence' transplanted into a Sybian machine.
Apr 2, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah I don't know anything about the afterlife to be honest... I have read a lot of different books on different religions and they all seem to be guessing at it lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old I like your plan
Apr 2, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although with my luck I would end up in Rosanes....
Apr 2, 2018 2:12 PM - jt_1258: meh, I'm fine with only living to 60
Apr 2, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: psio do you know about the sumer? my friend told me they basically are the source of every religion lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know how long I will live, going to start a dangerous job soon lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: heat stroke migles?
Apr 2, 2018 2:13 PM - Old: Bad Luck Brian:  Has soul transplanted into Sybian machine.  Sybian machine gets purchased by Richard Simmons.
Apr 2, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes sense lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Old
Apr 2, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: yeah makes sense psio lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: but i mean theese
Apr 2, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sumer
Apr 2, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Iraq hmm no AC back in the old days so heat stroke it is lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:20 PM - Old: We are an alien agricultural/anthropological 'exercise', nothing more, nothing less.  An ant farm.
Apr 2, 2018 2:20 PM - Old: Chariots of the Gods, man.
Apr 2, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: when will aliens come to harvest us?
Apr 2, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but why they gotta use a magnifying glass on us  lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:21 PM - Old: How do you know they haven't been, all along?
Apr 2, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: will they come one day and take us to their slaughter building and use us for food, power, or organs?
Apr 2, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: or maybe they turn us humans into powder and use us for cosmetic products
Apr 2, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anal probes migles
Apr 2, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like those video's about the fake taxi lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alien porn, they have exhausted all other forms of fetish's so now they have to resort to intergalactic rape fetish
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - Old: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JI8AMRbqY6w
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: what if we are just an afrosidiac for aliens?
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: if they eat us, they can have more sex
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a great movie lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - Old: 'To Serve Man'
Apr 2, 2018 2:23 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9UkSv
Apr 2, 2018 2:25 PM - Veho: Alien poachers hunting humans to sell to wealthy morons.
Apr 2, 2018 2:25 PM - migles: i dont think i even fully watched taht movie
Apr 2, 2018 2:25 PM - Veho: As an afrodisiac.
Apr 2, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r4adxBT
Apr 2, 2018 2:25 PM - migles: i seen it, but never from beginning
Apr 2, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They Live with Roudy Rodi Piper is awesome lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I wanna watch the cartoon with him and Hacksaw and Hulk Hogan and them... lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:27 PM - Old: Our masters & creators: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw7_RqRn910
Apr 2, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: blob:http://www.dailymotion.com/67704282-721e-47e0-9ace-ee42771fa3a1
Apr 2, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3__NN16uoXk
Apr 2, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: best part of that movie lol
Apr 2, 2018 2:29 PM - Old: No way, man; the WW2 zombie segment.
Apr 2, 2018 2:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7XqfH
Apr 2, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8erRew5Jbg0 although I love this song
Apr 2, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rCu09 LOL
Apr 2, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: lol psio
Apr 2, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/Ycm5990.jpg
Apr 2, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: this one wins ir
Apr 2, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: poors edition
Apr 2, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: sadly he could had done better..
Apr 2, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: a remove and plenty of aa batteries
Apr 2, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: *1 remove and plenty of AA batteries
Apr 2, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 2, 2018 3:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cywshnd.jpg
Apr 2, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: wtf
Apr 2, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: remote
Apr 2, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: what is going on
Apr 2, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: *remote
Apr 2, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Apr 2, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that cat was a hooker in a past life lol
Apr 2, 2018 3:23 PM - Veho: A good hooker.
Apr 2, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: Not afraid to take on the big one.
Apr 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0tbnYLN.jpg
Apr 2, 2018 3:53 PM - Veho: "I'm coming for Uranus"
Apr 2, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: whoever draws or contracts thoose artists don't even think
Apr 2, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: "this is creepy, no way, we need another cover"
Apr 2, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: not only creepy, super cringe
Apr 2, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: Maybe it makes sense in the context of the book.
Apr 2, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: Maybe they anthropomorphised all the planets and illustrated their "characters"
Apr 2, 2018 6:12 PM - Ericthegreat: @migles a lot of children books are down like that
Apr 2, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mars is the god of war?
Apr 2, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_(mythology)
Apr 2, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: No Kratos is the god of war, try to keep up  ;O;
Apr 2, 2018 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Kratos is a good figure for the kids
Apr 2, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why they didn't use any Spawn action figures in any of the Toy Story movies....
Apr 2, 2018 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Because you're lame
Apr 2, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hush up Spawn is awesome lol
Apr 2, 2018 7:06 PM - kenenthk: I like to respawn
Apr 2, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially Violator
Apr 2, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rKV2k-SOk8Q
Apr 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-04-02/apple-is-said-to-plan-move-from-intel-to-own-mac-chips-from-2020
Apr 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no not a 4% drop in sales! Lol
Apr 2, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Apr 2, 2018 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for ARM SoC Macbooks that are a billion dollars and run as fast as a laptop from 2010 ;O;
Apr 2, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: i don't know tom, computers didn't like double their performance since 2010 ;O;
Apr 2, 2018 7:31 PM - CitizenSnips: tfw i'm using a processor from 2010 in my gaming machine and it handles well
Apr 2, 2018 7:32 PM - CitizenSnips: (of course it cost $1k in its day)
Apr 2, 2018 7:34 PM - CitizenSnips: xeon x5650 oc 4.2GHz
Apr 2, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: i had a core 2 duo that worked fine
Apr 2, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: the whole pc died IIRC 2 years ago, but that thing was still doing its job and working very well
Apr 2, 2018 7:38 PM - CitizenSnips: yea certain older processors can still hold their own today in certain cases
Apr 2, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: lol youtube giving me 500 internal error
Apr 2, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: for the first time in like 10 years
Apr 2, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Luv-LTD-Scotch-Flavoured-Condoms/dp/B002VLG3J8
Apr 2, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah those ARM chips are great in tablets but for a desktop I'm gonna say nahhh.... Lol
Apr 2, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yes for 90% of users posting crap on Facebook they probably fine and since Mac users are already used to not gaming lol
Apr 2, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the rest will jump ship to Windows
Apr 2, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine trying to do like video editing on an ARM chip lol
Apr 2, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: photoshop already moved into the clound
Apr 2, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: so...
Apr 2, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: pay 3000 bucks for your arm mac, you get a coupon for 6 months video editing software
Apr 2, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: clound service
Apr 2, 2018 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah those ARM chips are great in tablets but for a desktop I'm gonna say nahhh.... Lol < The worst thing is, if they do move to ARM, pretty much all of their previous software is going to have to be ported, which will take forever, or emulated, which will run like ass
Apr 2, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's just official Apple stuff, all that third party shit will also need ports as well 
Apr 2, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do know that they've been working towards combining their iOS and OSX software into one easy package, so maybe they have a lot of it well on the way/nearly finished, but that still doesn't account for third parties
Apr 2, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And while we do know ARM can emulate x86 well, it's still a far cry away from a dedicated solution
Apr 2, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Apr 2, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Apple was to switch to anything they should go back to ppc like the Xbox 360 CPU or something
Apr 2, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least then they could pretend to have decent performance...
Apr 2, 2018 8:36 PM - p1ngpong: unlike nintendo, nobody could pretend the switch has good performance
Apr 2, 2018 8:36 PM - p1ngpong: LOL
Apr 2, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.macrumors.com/2018/04/02/directv-now-extends-through-april/amp/
Apr 2, 2018 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: It does for a handheld
Apr 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF8Dfgl3Wx4
Apr 2, 2018 10:08 PM - Darkyose: How can I disable shoutbox?
Apr 2, 2018 10:09 PM - Flame: why?
Apr 2, 2018 10:09 PM - Darkyose: Because I can. It is in the way.
Apr 2, 2018 10:11 PM - Old: It's easy:  Just don't look at it.
Apr 2, 2018 10:11 PM - blujay: Go to custom portal and move shotubox to disablex
Apr 2, 2018 10:11 PM - blujay: *disabled
Apr 2, 2018 10:11 PM - Darkyose: I know there is an option.
Apr 2, 2018 10:12 PM - Darkyose: I'll try, just in case, thanks in advance blujay.
Apr 2, 2018 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can remove the Shitbox on the portal, but not the forum index
Apr 2, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At best, you could just block the Shitbox frame in an adblocker
Apr 2, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst you can just deal with it being there, because it's not intrusive whatsoever
Apr 2, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use adblock to block the element? lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6V671R9018&cm_re=gtx_1050_ti-_-9SIA6V671R9018-_-Product hmmm I don't think it's worth it lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' crypto miners
Apr 2, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I paid like 170 bucks for mine lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:18 PM - Darkyose: It does not work on mobile it seems.
Apr 2, 2018 10:18 PM - Darkyose: I just want to really get rid of this.
Apr 2, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am glad I have two relatively decent GPU's on hand... if one dies I can still keep my PC running and not have to sell of human organs lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Darkyose it works fine, just use Chrome Beta on your tablet or phone 
Apr 2, 2018 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I still have my GTX 770 to fall back on if my 1070 ended up dying for some reason
Apr 2, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Chrome Beta because it's MUCH faster than normal Chrome)
Apr 2, 2018 10:19 PM - Darkyose: Chrome Beta?
Apr 2, 2018 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the best GPU in the world, but enough to do like medium settings at 1080p lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom can you imagine trying to buy something decent now? lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We would have to kidnap migles and part him out lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Darkyose: How do you have Chrome Beta?
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta buy a prebuilt for the same price as the GPU in it sells for on it's own, then return it 
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grab it from the Playstore
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Darkyose: Or how can I have it?
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Tom
Apr 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Darkyose: Oh.
Apr 2, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah just search "Chrome Beta" it's really great
Apr 2, 2018 10:21 PM - Flame: Darkyose deal with it 
Apr 2, 2018 10:22 PM - Flame: shitbox best box
Apr 2, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my tablet Chrome beta runs like 3 times faster than normal Chrome, I can switch tabs and almost feel like I am on my desktop with it. On normal Chrome I have to wait a second or two while it loads up the tab.
Apr 2, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I switched to Chrome Beta on Android and now the Shoutbox is better than ever... if only my typo's where fixed as well lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:23 PM - Flame: psio your North Korean tablet is best tablet
Apr 2, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am 99% sure it's made in China lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame it's gonna be a collectors item once America and China stop trade lol
Apr 2, 2018 10:30 PM - pyromaniac123: im going to hong kong/china on sunday
Apr 2, 2018 10:31 PM - pyromaniac123: get me some fake yeezys 
Apr 2, 2018 10:31 PM - Flame: https://asiancorrespondent.com/2017/08/north-korean-goods-labelled-made-china-report/
Apr 2, 2018 10:31 PM - Flame: @psio
Apr 2, 2018 10:32 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.maggi.co.uk/products/world-foods/seasoning-cube/ < fuck, i just added 2 of these to some rice im making
Apr 2, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Apr 2, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Is there an app about nuke info on north Korean models
Apr 3, 2018 12:26 AM - Darkyose: It doesn't work, do I need a keyboard...?
Apr 3, 2018 12:44 AM - Darkyose: https://youtu.be/7Td-GtIeqU4
Apr 3, 2018 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Wtf is Maggi seasoning
Apr 3, 2018 1:24 AM - hobbledehoy899: Windows 10 is so much better than any Linux distro with the Cinnamon desktop.
Apr 3, 2018 2:10 AM - Lilith Valentine: Solus > everything else
Apr 3, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss Linux Mandrake lol
Apr 3, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VF6Mn
Apr 3, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CQQZq9z
Apr 3, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dnyj1
Apr 3, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wAET2Lb
Apr 3, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2018/04/02/dolphin-progress-report-february-and-march-2018/


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 4, 2018)

Apr 3, 2018 4:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: Solus doesn't even offer the Cinnamon desktop.
Apr 3, 2018 4:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: Also, thanks Pis for reminding me to try out Dolphin on this thing.
Apr 3, 2018 4:08 AM - hobbledehoy899: *Psi
Apr 3, 2018 4:50 AM - VinsCool: I wish Solus offered Cinnamon
Apr 3, 2018 4:50 AM - VinsCool: Thought I'm content with Budgie
Apr 3, 2018 5:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 3, 2018 7:35 AM - hobbledehoy899: http://www.iinet.com/support/print.php?id=58
Apr 3, 2018 8:30 AM - hobbledehoy899: Holy shit, watching 4K video is amazing!
Apr 3, 2018 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Fuck kind if world are we in where we have to upgrade a tv
Apr 3, 2018 9:34 AM - Flame: fuck 4K
Apr 3, 2018 9:34 AM - Flame: 16K is were its at
Apr 3, 2018 9:39 AM - Veho: 1024K
Apr 3, 2018 9:44 AM - Flame: the day we reach 1024K is the day we buy tickets to mars...
Apr 3, 2018 9:45 AM - Veho: They've been advertizing tickets to Mars since the 1960s.
Apr 3, 2018 9:47 AM - Flame: advertizing... but can you buy it for real and go there?
Apr 3, 2018 9:57 AM - Veho: No.
Apr 3, 2018 9:58 AM - Flame: 
Apr 3, 2018 9:59 AM - Flame: too late for exploring the seas... too early for exploring  space
Apr 3, 2018 10:03 AM - Veho: Right on time to browse dank maymays  ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 10:14 AM - Flame: DO NOT WANT!
Apr 3, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: this machop just hitted my larvitar with a karate chop, while deep underground with dig!
Apr 3, 2018 1:14 PM - Veho: He obviously knows the DimMak.
Apr 3, 2018 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get your ass to mars!
Apr 3, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: not even i can fart that hard Psio... im sorry to say
Apr 3, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quaid activate the reactor!
Apr 3, 2018 1:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/XQO1r
Apr 3, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D0vMW Finally got all that old lumber cleaned up... time to turn it to ashes and be done with it! lol
Apr 3, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LCB2kRE
Apr 3, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: Bought more Star Wars micro machines.
Apr 3, 2018 2:08 PM - Old: I've got some planets/playsets in storage.  Some king of 'SW micro' something or other...
Apr 3, 2018 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi flammable gasoline fumes + wind = you're gonna have a bad time
Apr 3, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: gasoline is not a good firestarter
Apr 3, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No it is not, well used in small small small quantities.... I mean he could have gotten away with like 1/100th what he used lol
Apr 3, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A couple of table spoons probably would have gotten some brush going to get the larger stuff going lol
Apr 3, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.banggood.com/Ulefone-Power-3S-6_0-Inch-6350mAh-Face-ID-4GB-RAM-64GB-ROM-MT6763-Octa-core-4G-Smartphone-p-1260436.html?rmmds=category&cur_warehouse=HK Thinking about getting this phone...
Apr 3, 2018 2:43 PM - Veho: I wouldn't risk it.
Apr 3, 2018 2:50 PM - Old: Sauce coming together....sweet Italian/bell pepper/zucchini/mushroom/leek sizzling.
Apr 3, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds good
Apr 3, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would have rather used eggplant than zucchini
Apr 3, 2018 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: also there's actual Italian in your sauce?
Apr 3, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet Italian.  lol
Apr 3, 2018 3:56 PM - Noctosphere: yo 
Apr 3, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Fl01u69_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 3, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yzZwkFT.gif
Apr 3, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not feeling old.. I don't think he would enjoy it and I'm almost sure I wouldn't lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: psio is it true you are so old that you gave the apple to eve
Apr 3, 2018 4:13 PM - DinohScene: Psio giving an apple to Eve?
Apr 3, 2018 4:13 PM - DinohScene: are you on drugs?
Apr 3, 2018 4:13 PM - DinohScene: can I have some?
Apr 3, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: no.
Apr 3, 2018 4:15 PM - DinohScene: :c
Apr 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: i can give you an apple tho...
Apr 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eve was a ho she was like into snakes and it wasn't an apple lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Flame: what was it then?
Apr 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snake dick lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: i thought the apple was the cum, and snake was the dick
Apr 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: eve be a dirty ho'
Apr 3, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is if the Bible was real everyone would have 20 fingers on each hand by now because all ye olde inbreeding lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/big-news-about-original-xbox-backwards-compatibili/1100-6457876/
Apr 3, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: the bible has too much plot holes
Apr 3, 2018 4:20 PM - DinohScene: bible needs more homosexuality
Apr 3, 2018 4:20 PM - DinohScene: then it might be interesting
Apr 3, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does have some Dinoh lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Noah awoke to find his son's had done something unclean with him while he was passed out drunk lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:22 PM - DinohScene: in all honesty, idk
Apr 3, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gay incest on the arc lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:22 PM - DinohScene: never read it
Apr 3, 2018 4:22 PM - DinohScene: ohhhh
Apr 3, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the Bible is chock full of weird stuff....
Apr 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: psio lol which bible was you reading...
Apr 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Read it like a book then start asking weird questions in church it gets uncomfortable fast lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Falme it's in the King James version lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But hey don't take my word for it lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's in book take a look
Apr 3, 2018 4:24 PM - DinohScene: nah, Flame in ye olden days would be Animatronio
Apr 3, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The reading rainbow!!! Lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:25 PM - Flame: king James or king gaymes?
Apr 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.evidenceunseen.com/bible-difficulties-2/ot-difficulties/genesis-deuteronomy/gen-921-25-did-ham-rape-noah/
Apr 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol rape
Apr 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: wow HAHAHA!
Apr 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: the more you know
Apr 3, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was made to study that trash for years 2 times a week but they stopped after I started asking about the parts skipped lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: was your family very religious psio?
Apr 3, 2018 4:31 PM - Old: They tried to force me into that 'communion' ritual...mom had to bribe me with two SW figures and then I asked why I had to EAT someone's body and why it was a friggin Ritz cracker with grape juice.
Apr 3, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mother was into those jahovas witness poeple I am not lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:33 PM - Flame: now i feel like Ritz cracker with grape juice.
Apr 3, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: DAMN YOU!
Apr 3, 2018 4:35 PM - Old: Those Catholic rituals they tried putting me & my siblings through were a real heap of weird bullshit....straight out of the dark ages.
Apr 3, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.siliconera.com/2018/04/03/chrono-trigger-pc-getting-patched-original-snes-graphics-option-soon/
Apr 3, 2018 4:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZjHk1UE
Apr 3, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh my god yes terry goodkind is still making sword of truth books
Apr 3, 2018 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: and direct sequels too
Apr 3, 2018 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's like a dream come true
Apr 3, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit really?
Apr 3, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'll be damned
Apr 3, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Two books since I finished reading the series
Apr 3, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like I can add that next to my reading list
Apr 3, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 3, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZsdBkrdBo4
Apr 3, 2018 5:24 PM - lcie nimbus: The Gods are Bastards is the only series i need anymore.
Apr 3, 2018 5:27 PM - Veho: I refuse to read any unfinished series, unless the author is dead.
Apr 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Veho: Dead authors get a pass.
Apr 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Veho: But I refuse to sit waiting for a next installment.
Apr 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho just wait for the movie adaptations 
Apr 3, 2018 5:29 PM - migles: what if the author got into some issues like wife leaving him and he ends up depressed :C
Apr 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-bEGgF4WVQ7A/Wr-avC1gXzI/AAAAAAAA9ag/QSN56rhB_RgQxcy1N2E5gpuFsmKy74IlgCLcBGAs/s640/burger-king-chocolate-whopper.jpg
Apr 3, 2018 5:31 PM - lcie nimbus: https://tiraas.wordpress.com/
Apr 3, 2018 5:31 PM - lcie nimbus: 2 million words, and this series isn't CLOSE to done yet.
Apr 3, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wordy bastard isn't he?
Apr 3, 2018 5:32 PM - lcie nimbus: this Free to read series is better than ANY paid novel i've ever read.
Apr 3, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if books couldn't be ad supported like as you read a popup from Pizza Hut comes up... lol
Apr 3, 2018 5:33 PM - lcie nimbus: and serious, IMO this guy could show Sanderson, Hobb and Jordan a few things about worldbuilding and character development
Apr 3, 2018 5:34 PM - lcie nimbus: but fug me, he took every fantasy stereotype you know, turned it end over end, and kicked it out the window.
Apr 3, 2018 5:35 PM - lcie nimbus: Steampunk, Wild west, Empires, Dragons, Infernal magic, and Gods all rolled into one piece of fiction...and he makes it work.
Apr 3, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so like Shadow Run?
Apr 3, 2018 5:36 PM - lcie nimbus: better
Apr 3, 2018 5:37 PM - lcie nimbus: shadowrun is SCi-Fi. this would be around 1800 - 1900....hell, forget it. i can't put a time period on it. there are WAY too many variables
Apr 3, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/nXyImZ5.png
Apr 3, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: wtf is this cancer >:C
Apr 3, 2018 5:38 PM - lcie nimbus: and we have Samurai, Kitsunes, Dryads ( but you won't expect the way this series depicts THEM ) Elves, Drow, you name it.
Apr 3, 2018 5:38 PM - lcie nimbus: and for once, Likeable Gods
Apr 3, 2018 5:39 PM - lcie nimbus: not how you usually see them portrayed ( arrogant, all knowing pricks )
Apr 3, 2018 5:39 PM - lcie nimbus: oh yes, and a hella lot of religions, ( centered around whatever god they worship )
Apr 3, 2018 5:40 PM - lcie nimbus: now THOSE make for some interesting stories
Apr 3, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: specking of religion
Apr 3, 2018 5:40 PM - lcie nimbus: hell, even the THIEVES have a reiligion
Apr 3, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: can i create a muslim t****** aputee midget sim, in sims4?
Apr 3, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: this game is so racist and anti religion
Apr 3, 2018 5:41 PM - lcie nimbus: ........i didn't see that. i didn't jus see that
Apr 3, 2018 5:41 PM - lcie nimbus: i forget now
Apr 3, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can you even create midgets in the Sims? That's a good question lol
Apr 3, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: no, but i am creating this:
Apr 3, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: the game just randomly generated this sim, so i was "yeah sure"
Apr 3, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/ZOzTb2f
Apr 3, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: damn the game is just generating fatties when i click the new sim button lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously EA has been spying on you and knows you like fat chicks migles 
Apr 3, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: i have zero pacience to create a sym, i just click random and hope until something that looks funny
Apr 3, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: like this one: https://imgur.com/LEjmEbk
Apr 3, 2018 6:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIi2GuqD3eE
Apr 3, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho when's that come out? lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: i like to make the most non-human looking humans possible in character creators
Apr 3, 2018 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: like
Apr 3, 2018 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: big fat leg-shaped arms that go all the way down to the ground
Apr 3, 2018 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: with tiny chicken legs
Apr 3, 2018 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: and huge feet
Apr 3, 2018 6:16 PM - Old: Looks terrible, Veho.  Nothing new under the sun....
Apr 3, 2018 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: and an upside down pear shaped waist
Apr 3, 2018 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: or stomach i guess
Apr 3, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLtQQbU_-jE
Apr 3, 2018 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: just make it look as fucked up as possible
Apr 3, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho don't worry
Apr 3, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: the series was made in parts where each part is a new plot
Apr 3, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: lel jdbye
Apr 3, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: btw
Apr 3, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the new books are a new plot following different characters
Apr 3, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: this sim game doesn't have a landline phone anymore?
Apr 3, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: how do i order a pizza now :C
Apr 3, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dseIOqm-ME
Apr 3, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: where the previous part ended the series pretty well without any cliffhangers so you can easily read up to that point and wait for the new books to be done
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles your supposed to buy the Pizza Top shoes and order that way lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus by the time you're done reading all of them the new books will likely be done anyway
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: one is out and the two others are slated for 2018 and 2019 iirc
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: psio, i dont get it?
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://fortune.com/2018/03/05/pizza-huts-pie-tops/
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's like 15 books already out that you can read and they're pretty long
Apr 3, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles we have shoes here that can order pizza for you
Apr 3, 2018 6:22 PM - migles: lol how?
Apr 3, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: do you still get the newspaper in this sim game?
Apr 3, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: or how do i find jobs and whatnot, i want a poor house with no computer ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: man idiocracy was a great movie
Apr 3, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i sometimes forget it exists for a while then once i remember i have to go watch it again
Apr 3, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I loved it lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i must have watched it 5 times and it's still great
Apr 3, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably watch it once a year lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: lol my sym with a "crazy" attribute is talking alone to the toilet
Apr 3, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol he is probably saying "Next time I poop in your mouth you smile!!!"
Apr 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bKYMg
Apr 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Veho: I am posting this solely because of tits.
Apr 3, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 3, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: there are no tits
Apr 3, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: funny how it's always interesting seing a very round pair of boobs
Apr 3, 2018 6:42 PM - Depravo: Apparently I have the best time in England for the first track in TrackMania Turbo.
Apr 3, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: i am the only one when sees rankings in video games i just assume the top 3 just cheated?
Apr 3, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: It's weird. 13,000 people in the UK are faster than me but presumably they all live in Scotland, Wales or Northern Ireland.
Apr 3, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: i remember some video games you can get bad times if your playing at 60frames per second or more lel
Apr 3, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: you can achieve crazy times with low frame rates in some cases
Apr 3, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: not sure if that game is affected by it
Apr 3, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: It's the PS4 version.
Apr 3, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want an Xbox 1X I think Microsoft is going to announce full BC with the original Xbox
Apr 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that includes a softmod like the vWii on the Wii will be so worth it lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: psio, what the hell your crazyness with xboxes
Apr 3, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: i remember you just enjoyed china crap
Apr 3, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: now it's all about xboxes
Apr 3, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: btw depravo, thats actually cool, i mean, i usually never care about thoose rankings because you know, they are always manipulated in some way, but since you got to be in the top of england, thats good!
Apr 3, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I like all tech stuff 
Apr 3, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was in love with Sony for the PS1 and PS2 but the PS3 I just can't love that machine... I even have a hacked one and it's a dust magnet lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: gift the ps3 to me
Apr 3, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo I loved the NES and SNES and N64 was kinda meh... and the GC I skipped in favor of the PS2 then played a bunch on the Wii.. I also love! But the Wii-U uughhh pile o shit
Apr 3, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles you wouldn't want it... loaded with PS2 games lol
Apr 3, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: i love ps2 games :C
Apr 3, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: i used my ps3 mostly for ps2 games
Apr 3, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty much the best use of a PS3 is playing PS1 and PS2 games lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that there is no games for the PS3 but compared to the PS2 it's a complete let down.
Apr 3, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame the PSP and Vita... If Sony had used those resources for the PS3 it would have had a much better library lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: heh, the ps3 wasnot claimed to be an ass to program to?
Apr 3, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it was full of weird crap...
Apr 3, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 256MB's for a frame buffer leaving 256MB's for the game and logic... on the 360 you could divide it how you needed it...
Apr 3, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: lel, i remember when the ps3 was annoucned it was claimed that cell chip was the most advanced processor that existed and computers where behind
Apr 3, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The GPU was added last minute because they thought the Cell could do all the graphics so it didn't need a GPU lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles yeah in some ways it was a great CPU... but for an actual computer it would be kinda shit lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: OK, I'm down to rank 2307 in the UK.
Apr 3, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo how did you go down so fast?
Apr 3, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: he said first in england
Apr 3, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: and "It's weird. 13,000 people in the UK are faster than me"
Apr 3, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: now i don't understand lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: I beat my best time so now only 2306 people in the UK are faster than me.
Apr 3, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: nice!
Apr 3, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: I'm still the fastest in England.
Apr 3, 2018 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: lies
Apr 3, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: gotta go fast
Apr 3, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: he is packet sniffing with his router ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: And it's only a short track so that jump on the leader board was shaving less than 2 seconds off the time.
Apr 3, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: just tell the truth, you are modifying the packets from ya router ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Depravo at least your still number one here  lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is this accurate? lol https://imgur.com/gallery/aUOLaob
Apr 3, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: LOOK https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jpNbkRoTyA
Apr 3, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: you can be faster!
Apr 3, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: making the jump shorter, wouldn't make you faster?
Apr 3, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: some games, time spent in the air, makes you loose speed\time..
Apr 3, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: not sure if this game suffers from that
Apr 3, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: If jump shorter you land harder.
Apr 3, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: damn watched some crazy trrackmania videos
Apr 3, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: now i want to play burnout 3
Apr 3, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: I used to enjoy playing Trackmania on the PC.
Apr 3, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: I'm happy that's it's on PS+ this month.
Apr 3, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you just a track suit lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blayt
Apr 3, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: Best PS+ game in ages.
Apr 3, 2018 7:37 PM - Flame: dep i like how you are fastest in england  but not UK
Apr 3, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: Yea, those damn Scots and Welshies.
Apr 3, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: Not to mention the Northern Irish.
Apr 3, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: It's probably some kind of error anyway.
Apr 3, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: or it means that no one ever cares about that game\track anyway ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 7:43 PM - Depravo: I shouldn't be able to get the top score within the first hour of playing a game. And then beat it a couple of times.
Apr 3, 2018 7:43 PM - Flame: error that you 1st in England :^)
Apr 3, 2018 7:43 PM - Flame: i agree
Apr 3, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Yeah. I can imagine the World/UK scores might be accurate though.
Apr 3, 2018 7:46 PM - Flame: Depravo we joined about the same time, i have less post and more likes than you........
Apr 3, 2018 7:46 PM - Flame: but you are super mod
Apr 3, 2018 7:46 PM - Flame: and im not
Apr 3, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: flame, just spam cyka blyat
Apr 3, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: LOL!
Apr 3, 2018 7:49 PM - Depravo: Being a mod isn't a shortcut to popularity.
Apr 3, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: Quite the opposite.
Apr 3, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: it is, you get a cool green name
Apr 3, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: i never said it is 
Apr 3, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: When you become a mod you start getting attacked and shat on by people you didn't even know existed.
Apr 3, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: i tought they would lick your feet in hopes to join the club
Apr 3, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: Every whiny little bitch monkey starts treating you like you owe them something.
Apr 3, 2018 7:50 PM - Flame: and with that why veho become a former staff
Apr 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Nah, I just don't have the time.
Apr 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Or the money.
Apr 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: Also, I don't get involved in meme-y crap so I don't have a clique of unfunny arseholes liking any old crap I post.
Apr 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: There. I said it.
Apr 3, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ow600
Apr 3, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: Something for you, Dep.
Apr 3, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: wait, deps, are you not the one that is like drunk all the time or likes to drink ?
Apr 3, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: or is it another green guy?
Apr 3, 2018 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds about right
Apr 3, 2018 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: that or Veho
Apr 3, 2018 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: he used to be green
Apr 3, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that's probably me.
Apr 3, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: no, not veho
Apr 3, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: veho posts boobs and some funnies
Apr 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: And that machine is marvellous.
Apr 3, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: so dep, it's good that the 12 and 8 year olds in this website don't share your booze interest?
Apr 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Flame: i think veho is a bot which post pics 95% of the time
Apr 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Flame: the other 5% shooting me down with his post
Apr 3, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: i stopped watching that "post here funny pictures" thread for months :C
Apr 3, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: now i only read them off the shoutbox
Apr 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Depravo: You can't like shouts.
Apr 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Depravo: Most of my forum posts are quoting the rules when I lock a thread.
Apr 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: there is a way to like shouts
Apr 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Flame: how migles?
Apr 3, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: just wait until the next day until the bot copied the chat into that shoutbox thread and like it :C
Apr 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shout shout let it all out
Apr 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Flame: if so piso would be in 100K likes
Apr 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: I see a flaw with that cocktail machine. He says it holds 5 separate ingredients yet it can apparently make a Long Island.
Apr 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: A crippled one, maybe.
Apr 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Long Islands have 8 ingredients.
Apr 3, 2018 7:59 PM - Veho: Yeah, why does the menu have that.
Apr 3, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: maybe one of the ingredients is a concentrate of several ingredients? ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: long island in pouder, you just have to add alchool ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: Yes, migles. Maybe one of the bottles is a bottle of Long Island premixed.
Apr 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: Defeats the point.
Apr 3, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: I have nothing against premixed cocktails, partly because I can rarely afford the real deal.
Apr 3, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: But if you're making a cocktail machine, focus on real cocktails.
Apr 3, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: does it have tang? http://tophdimgs.com/453602-tang.html
Apr 3, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like 2 ingredient things like Rum and Coke lol
Apr 3, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: I like 2 ingredients like gin and more gin.
Apr 3, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: 
Apr 3, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: Real cocktails are cheaper than premade if you're mixing them at home.
Apr 3, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: But not to buy in a bar.
Apr 3, 2018 8:08 PM - Flame: im a whiskey person
Apr 3, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Ugh.
Apr 3, 2018 8:08 PM - Flame: what do you guys like?
Apr 3, 2018 8:09 PM - Flame: @migles and @psio
Apr 3, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: I'm with Veho, Gin, gin and gin.
Apr 3, 2018 8:09 PM - Flame: thats why i said @migles and @psio
Apr 3, 2018 8:10 PM - Flame: we know you guys like gin
Apr 3, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: i don't drink alcohol
Apr 3, 2018 8:12 PM - Flame: be a man
Apr 3, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i am a man, i choose to don't drink
Apr 3, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i would probably get addicted and spent the rest of my life wasted
Apr 3, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: like my dad
Apr 3, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: fair enough
Apr 3, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: and while in acohol effect, what if i fuck a girl with mental issues or something :C
Apr 3, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: i don't know the drunk myself :C
Apr 3, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: wut?
Apr 3, 2018 8:15 PM - Flame: your drunk go home migles
Apr 3, 2018 8:15 PM - Flame: "girl with mental issues" wtf does that mean
Apr 3, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: Yeah, you just mean 'girl'.
Apr 3, 2018 8:21 PM - Veho: Mental issues aren't sexually transmissive.
Apr 3, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: but she can kidnap me :C
Apr 3, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: or worse, convince me to get a tattoo of her
Apr 3, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2iQgn5m.jpg
Apr 3, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: migles, if someone can convince you of getting a stupid tattoo, the one with the mental issue is you.
Apr 3, 2018 8:25 PM - Depravo: So how do I like that shout?
Apr 3, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: :C
Apr 3, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: veho, you never been so wasted you don't remember and did really bad shit?
Apr 3, 2018 8:25 PM - Flame: veho you get a like
Apr 3, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: I once sat down for a cigarette on the way home from the pub and fell asleep.
Apr 3, 2018 8:32 PM - Veho: Friend of mine fell asleep on the toilet halfway through taking a dump. Woke up with legs so asleep he couldn't feel them, and caked in dried shit.
Apr 3, 2018 8:32 PM - Flame: "Friend"
Apr 3, 2018 8:33 PM - Flame: sounds like something you would do veho... for the lulz
Apr 3, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: "Some asshole I know"  
Apr 3, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: Anyway, Cunk tonight. Cunk at 10pm.
Apr 3, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: Nah Flame the worst thing I did was throw up between my bed and the wall.
Apr 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: I've done that or something very much like it.
Apr 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmU0jEHq0m0
Apr 3, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRVJCtREW38
Apr 3, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: damn this laptop was awesome
Apr 3, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: TOM, why don't you own one of these into your crapbook colection?=
Apr 3, 2018 8:50 PM - Veho: More like awesomebook you heathen.
Apr 3, 2018 8:50 PM - Veho: That keyboard was the shit.
Apr 3, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: Cunk time.
Apr 3, 2018 9:01 PM - VinsCool: Rum & Coke time
Apr 3, 2018 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:41 PM - migles: TOM, why don't you own one of these into your crapbook colection?= < Because they sell for retarded amounts of money, break if you accidentally look at them wrong, and perform like straight shit
Apr 3, 2018 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The keyboard thing is neat, but otherwise it's an all around awful laptop to want
Apr 3, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: :C
Apr 3, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: i kinda wanted a crapbook to have fun with
Apr 3, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: i am from the XP era, tried and played with computers with older OSes but i didn't had one myself
Apr 3, 2018 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you can find something that can handle games from like 1998 and below and isn't super dumb expensive, I'd say pick it up, toss Windows 98 on it, and screw around until you get bored
Apr 3, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: i am going to try this game, the talos principle, played the demo years ago, kite liked it, the game banner has a bunch of "awards" in it...
Apr 3, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise, just use a VM or something cuz it's kinda not worth it unless you like tinkering lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: heh
Apr 3, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: using a vm ruins it
Apr 3, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: you know, the floppy shit and huge ass serial and paralel ports, is part of the experience
Apr 3, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: i remember the first mouse i tried in a pc, connected to the IOIO (serial) port
Apr 3, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but good luck finding one with a floppy drive that works 
Apr 3, 2018 9:18 PM - p1ngpong: that pc was probably more powerfull than the nintendo switch is now
Apr 3, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And finding floppy images for games is a pain in the ass now for some reason, without buying the actual copies
Apr 3, 2018 9:18 PM - p1ngpong: LOL
Apr 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: you can't use external ones?
Apr 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: ho fuck right
Apr 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: i forgot...
Apr 3, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good like finding an external floppy drive that isn't USB
Apr 3, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: if you went to get something via paralel, you needed drivers and shit
Apr 3, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drivers are almost non-existent for them
Apr 3, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: drivrs, a OS that supports it and you couldn«t probably boot from it
Apr 3, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually the BIOS will support booting from like a Parallel floppy no problem
Apr 3, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the issue is finding some that aren't expensive and actually work lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got super lucky with my 1625CDT, some guy was selling a replacement floppy drive so that was no problem, but it also had a CD drive that had a standard connector so I could swap that out and use that for stuff
Apr 3, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: so best bet would be forget a crapbook, and get  a 486 desktop
Apr 3, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: maybe when i get to psio's age
Apr 3, 2018 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get something with like a Pentium or Pentium II instead if you go that route
Apr 3, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: not a pentium 3?
Apr 3, 2018 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A PIII would be fine, too
Apr 3, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: and a computer case with a turbo button ;O;
Apr 3, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No migles just get a Pentium 4 D  lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Pentium D
Apr 3, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most compatible and if you get a good one will hit 4Ghz and be compatible with pretty much all the old crap lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7KW2TJ0515&cm_re=Pentium_D-_-9SIA7KW2TJ0515-_-Product I think old stuff would work fine on this antique lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only problem is... with 80GB's how will you ever use up all that space? lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I think the point of fucking with old shit is to fuck with actual old shit, not use something that came out 10 years later and shits on the shitty old shit
Apr 3, 2018 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but the Pentium D is still compatible with all the old stuff 
Apr 3, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Core 2 Duo might also be? but I don't know about Dos stuff?
Apr 3, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the I3-i7 do not work with anything like no drivers?
Apr 3, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure it's compatible, but when I buy old craptops I buy them because they're old, and old tech is interesting to me. If I just wanted to screw around with old games and programs and such I'd just use a VM lol
Apr 3, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VM's kind of suck  I tried to use 3D acceleration on some older Dos 3D games and it was bad...
Apr 3, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard there are VM's that work but hell if I could make one and install the right VM virtual video card 
Apr 3, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you hear Microsoft has some sort of major Xbox One announcement on the 20th?
Apr 3, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also something to do with the original Xbox
Apr 3, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it's 100% BC and even Softmod like vWii lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it'll be 100% compatibility, cuz of legality issues with publishers and such, but I imagine they'll add a fuck ton more OG XBOX game in the future announcement, yeah
Apr 3, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Softmod compatible would fun 
Apr 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Flame: internet explorer 12 for Xbox one announcement
Apr 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually am thinking about getting one of those Xbox 1X things...
Apr 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Flame
Apr 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Flame: my bet
Apr 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they are teaming up with Steam to be the new Steam Box and that's why Valve pulled the Steam box's off the page?
Apr 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Personally I hope the announcement is more along the lines of "You can play Xbox One games on your PC now!"
Apr 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though I know that'll never happen lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be nice Tom lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *1080 Ti i7 and 16GB's of RAM required.
Apr 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *32GB's of RAM for Online play
Apr 3, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when games had to have more RAM for online play lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox 1X now with Steam compatibility!
Apr 3, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be a win for both companies.
Apr 3, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean hardware wise the Xbox 1X is just a PC, and Steam is just a Windows app... More games for the Xbox and more sales for Steam. Customers would love it lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would probably buy a 1X if I could instantly put some of my Steam games on it, and the sales... lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically speaking the Xboners OS kernel is a stripped down Windows 10 lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah see it could work lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'd be likely though, MS has been trying to rival Steam for ages
Apr 3, 2018 10:13 PM - Flame: "stripped down Windows 10".... i wish we had that instead of windows 10
Apr 3, 2018 10:14 PM - Flame: windows 10 sucks
Apr 3, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially now with all the UWP bullshit
Apr 3, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree it's not something that will happen but maybe MS is desperate? The Xbox One is dead last with even the Switch blowing it out of the water? lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dead last? AFAIK it's sitting around 30-40mil in sales lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was much lower than that lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh your right
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Flame: XBone is not doing too bad
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Flame: just japan is were is fucking up
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's just JP were it's crap lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that one article had it at like 180 units for the week lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But MS has never done well in JP for whatever reason
Apr 3, 2018 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still hella below the PS4 though, which is sitting around 80 mil in sales right now lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:19 PM - Flame: lol 180 x 2 = 360
Apr 3, 2018 10:19 PM - Flame: it all makes sense now
Apr 3, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is quite impressive actually, for being only 4-5 years old
Apr 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/media-create-sales-japan-top-20-week-12-2018.499880/ yeah Japan sales are icky 
Apr 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Flame: come to think of it
Apr 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 1X does seem interesting though, I didn't know it had BC with the original and the 360 (limited on both but still some) lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:21 PM - Flame: a pimp might doing better than the xbone in japan
Apr 3, 2018 10:21 PM - Flame: selling more ho's
Apr 3, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The One X is probably the "best" console on the market at the moment.
Apr 3, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is unfortunate, because the library is shit
Apr 3, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you can play some sweet original and 360 games on it lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:23 PM - Flame: switch is the "worst" best selling like hot cakes
Apr 3, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo makes a lot of money slinging crap lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the N64 was the last time Nintendo tried to be the top dog hardware wise?
Apr 3, 2018 10:24 PM - Flame: any way its late here
Apr 3, 2018 10:25 PM - Flame: ill smell you guys later
Apr 3, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:25 PM - Flame: i will rest like a dead wood now
Apr 3, 2018 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the GC was the most powerful in 6th gen
Apr 3, 2018 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and then the OG XBOX released a few months later and beat that out lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:26 PM - Flame: oh by the way..
Apr 3, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: P1ng said the OG Xbox was even more than the Wii I looked it up, he was not lying lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:27 PM - DinohScene: Original Xbox was a fucking beast back in the day
Apr 3, 2018 10:28 PM - Flame: FUCK THE Wii
Apr 3, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey 
Apr 3, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey now I love the Wii lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:28 PM - DinohScene: Nintendo Wee
Apr 3, 2018 10:29 PM - DinohScene: yo Psio
Apr 3, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey does anyone know if I install a 2TB drive in the original Xbox do I need to TSOP flash it?
Apr 3, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have read mixed things on the subject lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:32 PM - DinohScene: can be done with softmods
Apr 3, 2018 10:33 PM - DinohScene: as long as the drive is lockable
Apr 3, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh no 2TB's is the limit just not more unless you get a special hardware thingy...
Apr 3, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xbmc4xbox.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=649 Why would anyone need 6TB's in the Xbox?
Apr 3, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess movies...? lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:36 PM - DinohScene: pirates wanting every single game they never going to play?
Apr 3, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but the complete Xbox set is like 1.25TBs
Apr 3, 2018 10:37 PM - Joe88: http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/04/03/spyro-the-dragon-remaster-possibly-teased-by-mysterious-package
Apr 3, 2018 10:37 PM - DinohScene: I mean, I'd like to have every Xbox game, digital preservation n what not
Apr 3, 2018 10:37 PM - DinohScene: but I need far bigger harddrives ;/
Apr 3, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the set Dinoh it's only 1.25TB's lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:38 PM - DinohScene: me server is kinda done
Apr 3, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I only have like 100GB's free on that drive (the Xbox set is not the only thing on it)
Apr 3, 2018 10:38 PM - DinohScene: filled up*(
Apr 3, 2018 10:38 PM - DinohScene: I need bigger harddrives for it
Apr 3, 2018 10:38 PM - DinohScene: and I need money to get those drives ;')
Apr 3, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm if I won the lotto Dinoh I would send you a bunch of like 10TB drives lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:39 PM - DinohScene: <З
Apr 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 10 of them then you would have trouble using it all lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn diebetus sucks... I am hungry all the time and all I can eat is veggies and meat lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:39 PM - DinohScene: рьь
Apr 3, 2018 10:39 PM - DinohScene: hhmm*
Apr 3, 2018 10:40 PM - DinohScene: bottom drive cage holds 5, upper cage holds 2
Apr 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although yesterday I was bad, I ate a jelly bean lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:40 PM - DinohScene: can put 2 in a 5.25" bay
Apr 3, 2018 10:41 PM - DinohScene: tho, I'd rather have the bottom 5.25" bay free for a card reader
Apr 3, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to get some USB external drive cages lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:41 PM - DinohScene: so.. I can hold 8 HDDs
Apr 3, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't put a card reader in your bottom  lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:42 PM - DinohScene: actually 7, as I want the 5.25" bay for a massive backup drive that backups the entire server
Apr 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822235131
Apr 3, 2018 10:43 PM - DinohScene: you only need to send me 7 drives then ;p
Apr 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think at that kind of space you would almost need a NAS to back it up too lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus like 18 hours to back it up lol
Apr 3, 2018 10:45 PM - DinohScene: 70 TB?
Apr 3, 2018 10:45 PM - DinohScene: I just need a 100 TB harddisk then
Apr 3, 2018 10:52 PM - DinohScene: in reality, I just need reliable harddisks
Apr 3, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah those Gold ones I linked are probably good?
Apr 3, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm never buying this again... bought cheap Walmart branded Oatmeal (the old fashioned kind in the big container) it was like 1 dollar cheaper than the Quaker brand... but includes like 200 hard shells (exaggeration but damn...)
Apr 3, 2018 11:07 PM - DinohScene: Gold is data center oriented yeh
Apr 3, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JjV1RPF damn 
Apr 3, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UGKSD
Apr 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a1yN7
Apr 3, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tJyJ0YG LOL
Apr 3, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SuGGn
Apr 3, 2018 11:49 PM - hobbledehoy899: holy shit, what's up with linux guys saying the dumbest things about graphics
Apr 3, 2018 11:50 PM - hobbledehoy899: first there was this https://youtu.be/SywnK0Uikw8
Apr 3, 2018 11:50 PM - hobbledehoy899: now there's this just uploaded today https://youtu.be/rUznH_3kKHI
Apr 3, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/ZYxX7
Apr 4, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iAxVriH_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 4, 2018 12:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to listen to some chiptunes?
Apr 4, 2018 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://radio.jdbye.com/
Apr 4, 2018 12:46 AM - Ericthegreat: nice
Apr 4, 2018 12:50 AM - Ericthegreat: i think
Apr 4, 2018 12:50 AM - Ericthegreat: he died
Apr 4, 2018 12:50 AM - Ericthegreat: or nvm
Apr 4, 2018 12:50 AM - Ericthegreat: was my stream
Apr 4, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/03/us/youtube-shooting.html
Apr 4, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/266857-intel-unleashes-new-mobile-core-i9-processors-at-nearly-5ghz
Apr 4, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/2018-04-03-playstation-vr-is-beginning-to-feel-a-bit-like-the-vita
Apr 4, 2018 3:59 AM - Joe88: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/us-news/youtube-shooter-identified-animal-rights-12300064


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 5, 2018)

Apr 4, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FedEx says Apple TV 4K will be here by the end of the day today hmmm well in like 12 hours lol
Apr 4, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm ok 36 hours tired and miscalculated time... lol
Apr 4, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of worried/excited... I get my blood test results in the morning maybe (depends on the lab) should be below 8... if not than I have to wait keep taking medicine and get tested again lol
Apr 4, 2018 5:11 AM - Joe88: 8 what?
Apr 4, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 for the A1C thingy it's something to do with blood sugar....
Apr 4, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to be under 8 and get tested every 6 months to drive an armored truck 
Apr 4, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So now I take these pills and can't eat or drink anything with sugar in it lol
Apr 4, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well some sugar but like no candy bars or soda and crap like that lol
Apr 4, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was at like 12 then I took some medicine for like 3 weeks got it down to like 9 point something so I waited 2 more weeks got it tested again, today I hope results will be in, if not then the next day for sure.
Apr 4, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iGBQc Some of these I wonder how it happens.... like in my kitchen my wife managed to burn the floor with the thing from the electric stove... never did get an explanation of how it happened...
Apr 4, 2018 6:24 AM - sarkwalvein: Been stuck in a jam for a long time now. Want to trash every car, driver, their neighbour abs their dog into oblivion. Need some anger management...
Apr 4, 2018 8:20 AM - Veho: Are you posting this from your car, in traffic?
Apr 4, 2018 8:21 AM - Veho: This one's for Old: https://i.imgur.com/D3rEAQq.png
Apr 4, 2018 8:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/I9j41LN.png
Apr 4, 2018 8:44 AM - T-hug: Weird
Apr 4, 2018 9:04 AM - Veho: ?
Apr 4, 2018 9:14 AM - T-hug: The breast milk lady
Apr 4, 2018 9:15 AM - T-hug: If she clarified that in conversation to me I'd assume she was a weirdo
Apr 4, 2018 9:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qieZP3L.jpg
Apr 4, 2018 9:25 AM - Veho: The second sentence of her post makes it clear that is her exact intention.
Apr 4, 2018 9:26 AM - Veho: To make people assume she's a weirdo.
Apr 4, 2018 9:28 AM - Veho: Speaking of weirdos: https://i.imgur.com/cjHSNbR.png
Apr 4, 2018 9:37 AM - Localhorst86: twitter screenshots are not memes
Apr 4, 2018 9:58 AM - Veho: Image macros are not memes.
Apr 4, 2018 10:02 AM - T-hug: I lik turtles
Apr 4, 2018 11:02 AM - Localhorst86: My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined
Apr 4, 2018 11:26 AM - hobbledehoy899: what happened
Apr 4, 2018 11:43 AM - Veho: He found out Twitter was not an elaborate meme.
Apr 4, 2018 11:45 AM - hobbledehoy899: haha
Apr 4, 2018 11:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZAuozDh
Apr 4, 2018 11:54 AM - T-hug: Fuck yeah 11/10
Apr 4, 2018 11:57 AM - Veho: 4/20
Apr 4, 2018 12:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4CT734Y
Apr 4, 2018 12:23 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bh7lhoW
Apr 4, 2018 12:55 PM - Localhorst86: gr8 b8 m8, i r8 8/8, would d8 f8
Apr 4, 2018 12:56 PM - Localhorst86: a perfect 5/7
Apr 4, 2018 12:57 PM - Veho: I hate that maymay.
Apr 4, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: fucking yellow car
Apr 4, 2018 1:06 PM - Localhorst86: it's pronounce "mimi"
Apr 4, 2018 1:06 PM - Localhorst86: *pronounced
Apr 4, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: thats what he gets for not using the blinkers to tell his itentions
Apr 4, 2018 1:06 PM - Localhorst86: yes, yellow cars are the worst and should be illegal to drive
Apr 4, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: doesn't make the red car less an asshole, but fuck. use blinkers
Apr 4, 2018 1:07 PM - Localhorst86: how can you even tell the Jeep was not using it's indicators?
Apr 4, 2018 1:11 PM - Localhorst86: https://imgur.com/gallery/E7Bqu
Apr 4, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/47aKWFV.gifv
Apr 4, 2018 2:15 PM - Veho: "What could go wrong?" Well, for one, you could sell it to a couple of morons who don't know how to fly it.
Apr 4, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 4, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the combined damage was... I mean fixing a building can't be cheap.
Apr 4, 2018 2:18 PM - Flame: with so much morons on earth why am i not a billionaire yet?
Apr 4, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Jeep ATV thing had to be a total loss and it was probably 30-40K? Guessing lol
Apr 4, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame you just have to keep trying 
Apr 4, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never give up, unless it's a bad idea then identifying when to give up early can save you lots of money...
Apr 4, 2018 2:19 PM - Flame: keep trying to get rich or die trying!?
Apr 4, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 50 scent did a song about that lol
Apr 4, 2018 2:20 PM - Flame: lol you are smart psio
Apr 4, 2018 2:21 PM - Flame: i didnt think you'll get that joke
Apr 4, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to keep up with the latest trends lol
Apr 4, 2018 2:22 PM - Flame: your hip with the hip, but sometimes your hip doesnt hip
Apr 4, 2018 2:24 PM - Flame: when are you going to start your new job psio
Apr 4, 2018 2:24 PM - Flame: ???
Apr 4, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With any luck today or tomorrow lol
Apr 4, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go in a few minutes to see if the lab has my results back...
Apr 4, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been being insanely good with avoiding sugar actually reading the ingredients on things I eat... making my own food from scratch like 95% of the time... (that is the biggest pain in the ass)
Apr 4, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I google everything I eat "can diabetics eat X" lol
Apr 4, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my mom would have lived another 5-10 years if she had access to the level of information we have now.
Apr 4, 2018 3:00 PM - Flame: exercise exercise exercise
Apr 4, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well not this week  9.0 I dropped .6 in 2 weeks so another 2 weeks probably with extreme diet and exercise lol
Apr 4, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think you hit the nail on the head Flame, I need more training... time to dig out the weights.
Apr 4, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4qqIgiViU8 Depravo this one might be for you lol
Apr 4, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcKuDIfy11w
Apr 4, 2018 4:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gu0Ac
Apr 4, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1oIzRpX.gifv Brutal...
Apr 4, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MbpepXnOhg
Apr 4, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: wonder what happens if you put a small child in there
Apr 4, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: or a kitten
Apr 4, 2018 4:54 PM - Veho: TRJ, you need therapy.
Apr 4, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: why
Apr 4, 2018 5:02 PM - Veho: No feeding small children or kittens to carnivorous fish, please.
Apr 4, 2018 5:02 PM - Veho: It is not done in polite society.
Apr 4, 2018 5:03 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xa-4IAR_9Yw
Apr 4, 2018 5:16 PM - Joe88: https://community.hwbot.org/topic/175489-asrock-z170-mocf-lives-on-coffee-lake-mods/
Apr 4, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't suggest that someone should actually do it
Apr 4, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: great video
Apr 4, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: very helpful
Apr 4, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: now i know how not to tell if a girl is into me
Apr 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol There is no way to tell, your supposed to guess... lol
Apr 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then allow them to be angry because you "raped" them by asking them on a date... lol
Apr 4, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really it's best to ask how they where raised first and ask for an opinion on things like "should a man ask a woman on a date?" if she says "Oh that's rape!" yeah just no amount of hotness is gonna fix that abort mission
Apr 4, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If she says something like "well it depends on the guy..." she probably means "As long as it's that hot guy from accounting and not you..." lol
Apr 4, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If she says "Oh yeah a guy should make the first move" ask her out on the spot lol
Apr 4, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had to learn these lessons the hard way... I ignored women coming on to me because I too was confused by the language they use... lol Also trying to be polite is fine but too much and you miss out on a lot of pussy lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:47 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/fI23myF
Apr 4, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 damn I hope he wasn't delivering anything delicate....
Apr 4, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What happened to people treating things like they want their stuff to be treated...
Apr 4, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like tomorrow I am getting an Apple TV 4K thing... I pray it arrives in one piece, FedEx is handling it... lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it arrived in Ocala Florida today like 2 hours ago, still wont make it tonight lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:47 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/fI23myF < that just seems like the laziest person, I mean he's already like a couple feet from the damn porch, could he really not walk another 2 or 3 steps? lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom why you trying to oppress the man? lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hhehehehehe
Apr 4, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ocala is like 2 hours drive from my house maybe it could be delivered today... lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 4, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So how is your day Tom  I hope better than mine... lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty decent. Made some steak and egg breakfast burritos this morning, gonna be making steaks for dinner later lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tons of peas have started to sprout in our garden, and the spinach is starting as well
Apr 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that sounds good. lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am making chop steaks (hamburger with no buns) for dinner and salad lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got my latest blood work in, still at 9,0 need to be at 8.0 to work lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr needs to crank up my meds so I can work sooner lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So next week I get to pay someone to jam a needle in my arm again and hope it makes it this time lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGiWo-LEZo0 Is this thing legit? or virus infested? lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds like just one big advertisement lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Between the needles and pills I am not sure it's worth it... lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOKbMW2uqs8
Apr 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it sounds pretty sketchy one of the youtube channels I watch advocated it's use to download an APK to install for Kodi stuff...
Apr 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: right now with the whole bad addons I am glad I don't use it much now lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, at this point I'm just content torrenting stuff to my seedbox and streaming it from there lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have so many streaming things now I don't really need torrents or not legal streaming lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon, Netflix, Youtube, Direct TV Now, Spectrum, Roku channel, I can't watch it all...
Apr 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus those Roku things have like 200 free things to watch lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Joe88: Ive seen them throw the package while still sitting in the truck, couldnt even be bothered to open the door
Apr 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The delivery drivers around here are pretty great, which I'm thankful for lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the package I get is small enough, UPS always puts it between my screen door and my front door instead of leaving it on the porch like every other service
Apr 4, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just nice
Apr 4, 2018 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Fedex just plops packages on the porch and then fuck off elsewhere. Left a $600 laptop just sitting there until I checked my tracking number an hour or so later
Apr 4, 2018 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: USPS just tries to shove as much as they can in the mailbox, and then just puts big shit underneath it which is fine
Apr 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of them here, just drop it on my porch and drive off, even I have instructions like knock or ring doorbell so someone doesn't steal my packages lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXm8JdC4k4c
Apr 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of them just threw the box up on my porch (an Xbox 360) loud enough I heard it in the back room lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho she could play with my bag pipe.... lol
Apr 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bookmarked love the bag pipes 
Apr 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: I am posting this one for educational purposes only:
Apr 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gCk9yBBOUo
Apr 4, 2018 8:30 PM - Joe88: trying to stop myself from buying more rgb fans
Apr 4, 2018 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could try buying them for me 
Apr 4, 2018 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surefire way to get you to stop 
Apr 4, 2018 8:33 PM - AlanJohn: EXPAND DONG
Apr 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Joe88: also have the 500D still sitting in the box, too lazy to move my build to it and write a review
Apr 4, 2018 9:18 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZylAf
Apr 4, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Combine that pillow a tablet and one of those flesh lights and bam who needs a girl friend! lol
Apr 4, 2018 10:01 PM - Flame: psio solving worlds since 1976
Apr 4, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 4, 2018 10:01 PM - Flame: *1974
Apr 4, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: im right tho you was around that time right?
Apr 4, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1974 yes lol
Apr 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit remember disco... lol
Apr 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Apr 4, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPw_1FhlkiE
Apr 4, 2018 10:09 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_izvAbhExY
Apr 4, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I had the white outfit that John Travolta wore in the movie... I mean in a kids size but the huge flaired out legs and collar lol
Apr 4, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was the coolest kid in school for like a week until some kid threw fireworks on one of the teachers.. lol
Apr 4, 2018 10:23 PM - Flame: LOL!
Apr 4, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WLNk1
Apr 4, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you see this.... You have OSX things about? http://newosxbook.com/libertv/ like you could run impactor and sign a IPA for me? Lol
Apr 4, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is if my application tv is on an old version
Apr 4, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV even lol
Apr 4, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably will be on too new a version but I did want to try Kodi on it lol
Apr 4, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.redmondpie.com/kodi-on-apple-tv-4k-heres-how-to-sideload-install-it-guide/ xcode.... Wtf is that? Lol
Apr 4, 2018 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Obviously codes in x
Apr 4, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Apr 4, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://codewithchris.com/xcode-for-windows/
Apr 4, 2018 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.redmondpie.com/kodi-on-apple-tv-4k-heres-how-to-sideload-install-it-guide/ xcode.... Wtf is that? Lol < It's basically just a bunch of development tools for various programming languages
Apr 4, 2018 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you see this.... You have OSX things about? http://newosxbook.com/libertv/ like you could run impactor and sign a IPA for me? Lol < Maybe I could? I mean, I do have my Crapbooks around lol
Apr 4, 2018 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to PM me when you get Apple TV if you need me to
Apr 5, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try lol I will have it tomorrow but odds are it's on too new of a firmware
Apr 5, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10.1 is the last one that can be rooted
Apr 5, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er 11.1
Apr 5, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0270p
Apr 5, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RFK0Z video game related? lol
Apr 5, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qacLy2t
Apr 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7vAvQgL_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 5, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F31KTg9_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 6, 2018)

Apr 5, 2018 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/good-news/animal-amputees-walk-again/ss-AAvqfGa?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 5, 2018 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have so mixed emotions about that... Squirrels are cute but need to be free and wild.,.. but the wheels look like from a toy car and I find that hilarious...... But it should be put down?
Apr 5, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: Not if it doesn't seem to be in pain.
Apr 5, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 5, 2018 9:39 AM - Veho: ken
Apr 5, 2018 10:13 AM - hobbledehoy899: Windows 10
Apr 5, 2018 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows 10 is an odd beast lol
Apr 5, 2018 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically I switched to the edge browser on my Android tablet it seems much faster than chrome.
Apr 5, 2018 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tab sitching is near instant and just seems faster
Apr 5, 2018 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YY4yx
Apr 5, 2018 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4/05/2018 - Thursday 5:09 am	At local FedEx facility		TAMPA, FL 4/04/2018 - Wednesday 11:32 pm	Departed FedEx location		OCALA, FL 2:27 pm	Arrived at FedEx location		OCALA, FL
Apr 5, 2018 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol drove 2 hours north of me (well north and eastish...) to 1 hour south of me... lol
Apr 5, 2018 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8on2w
Apr 5, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LGjtf
Apr 5, 2018 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mt4lH God I loved this show as a kid...
Apr 5, 2018 11:16 AM - Veho: And then again as a teen  
Apr 5, 2018 11:21 AM - Veho: I wonder if anyone protested a pageant queen and model playing Wonder Woman, and demanded WW be played by Lou Ferrigno in drag.
Apr 5, 2018 11:21 AM - Veho: Like they do with Gal Gadot.
Apr 5, 2018 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2018 11:31 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-z9PidYH4E
Apr 5, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: *pc case
Apr 5, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: and how i added 2 massive coolers to solve it's heating problem
Apr 5, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: what are the good screens for the 3ds? TN or IPS? i always forget...
Apr 5, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: my 3ds screen was yellowish and garbage, so i guess it was the bad one lol
Apr 5, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: IPS was supposed to be the bee's knees.
Apr 5, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: But I don't know in this context.
Apr 5, 2018 11:53 AM - migles: bee's knees?  never heard that expression
Apr 5, 2018 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like a coffee maker someone tried to turn into a PC lol
Apr 5, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/uI2YtvI15Ow
Apr 5, 2018 1:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rC2vlSr.jpg
Apr 5, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The town is going to raise a big stink if they don't get those turds moving... I think they just need to add some fiber.
Apr 5, 2018 1:17 PM - Veho: lol
Apr 5, 2018 2:36 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOU7MdkwyOk
Apr 5, 2018 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/O0sEQhN.jpg
Apr 5, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: do bees even have knees?
Apr 5, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles people prefer IPS but it has worse 3D
Apr 5, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: was it a new n3ds when they first came out? cause they had a yellowish tint because of the glue they used but that went away on its own after a couple weeks
Apr 5, 2018 4:32 PM - hobbledehoy899: IPS is better in general.
Apr 5, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: why the hell haven't they been able to move the feces after 2 months
Apr 5, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's the holdup
Apr 5, 2018 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: just start the damn train
Apr 5, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far... I have very very mixed feelings about the Apple TV 4K thing...
Apr 5, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got an awesome picture, and the remote looks and feels nice (but holy shit do I hate how it works...) the UI is a mess...
Apr 5, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the whole Apple ID thing... I can't download apps right now... even though on my PC it shows the device as being logged in.
Apr 5, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking apple....
Apr 5, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it turns out I have to create an iTunes account also... can't they just use the Apple ID???? wtf..
Apr 5, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aren't they the same thing?
Apr 5, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think so... but I guess not?
Apr 5, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see it logged in from my PC but when I try to download like Netflix or any app it says to sign in then it says "You sill retard you need an iTunes account"
Apr 5, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I now have to install iTunes on my PC  God have mercy on me I should make a back up before I proceed... lol
Apr 5, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why can't they just do like Google, one thing for my email, that I can use for the App store and like a dozen other things...
Apr 5, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No need to do this that and 10 other things... to do 1 simple thing.
Apr 5, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well apparently they are related somehow... but I had to download iTunes and use that to activate or complete the Apple ID thing...
Apr 5, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok now it's finally downloading YouTube.... On Android I'd already be enjoying stuff
Apr 5, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi thats weird i'm almost positive itunes uses your apple id
Apr 5, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was helping my grandma with her ipad a few weeks ago and itunes wanted me to sign into her apple id
Apr 5, 2018 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's apple id and there's icloud which are different
Apr 5, 2018 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you meant icloud?
Apr 5, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought you use your Apple ID for iCloud as well?
Apr 5, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: wait a minute.... did psio say apple product and not cheap android Chinese knock off ?
Apr 5, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He got a free AppleTV when he ordered some DirecTV thing
Apr 5, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: its end people!
Apr 5, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: I SWEAR I SO PISSED WITH AMAZON!
Apr 5, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you'd think so but no
Apr 5, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works now that I downloaded iTunes and "completed" the Apple ID registration process....
Apr 5, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: my product should be here, the driver was down the fucking road two hours a ago
Apr 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Flame: now its on the other side of town
Apr 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess you can't just do it online you have to have some sort of pre existing Apple product or ID or something lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh so it was just apple id
Apr 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Your Apple ID is the account you use to access Apple services like the App Store, Apple Music, iCloud, iMessage, FaceTime, and more. And you can sign in to all Apple services with a single Apple ID and password."
Apr 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203993
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: they really want you to use itunes don't they
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Flame: psio have you not jailbroken it yet?
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's weird you _have_ to have an Apple product to register lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can but you have to use something to log into iTunes first Tom to complete it 
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so itunes my PC... lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' shitty Apple
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom my grandma has separate apple id and icloud account and on her apple tv it even lists them as two separate things in the settings
Apr 5, 2018 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you can use the same one but she didn't
Apr 5, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, maybe they used to be separate and are joint now
Apr 5, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have to say Apple TV 4K is like 100 times faster for Direct TV than those Roku boxes lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: according to this post from 2012 they at least used to be separate
Apr 5, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Netflix works good and youtube worked fine. (I don't have a 4K TV so I can't vouch for the 4K and HDR stuff) lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess they do that so that you can share purchases between devices but not have it sync your data between them
Apr 5, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was it on too new of a firmware for hacks Psio?
Apr 5, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I haven't used iTunes or anything apple since hmm when was the iPod 160GB classic new? lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah it's on the very latest firmware 
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: my last apple device was an ipod touch
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2nd gen i think?
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't have a smartphone yet
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But ironically I can use it to stream from my PC from iTunes... so I don't get it lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was bought a 4th gen iPod touch that I never use
Apr 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I have my iBook g4, and my 2007 and 2009 Macbooks
Apr 5, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt use it for very long since once i got a smartphone it was kind of obsolete
Apr 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The thing about iPod touches... is you have to touch an apple product  lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's why I don't use mine
Apr 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I did redownload the Infinity Blade games
Apr 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I loved the first one when it came out, thought it was the coolest thing in the world lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But other than that, my fiancee uses it now
Apr 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least it's getting some use lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could get a Macbook Pro from late 2011 right now for free, but ehhh it's when Apple started putting shit hardware in it
Apr 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: tom when are you going to get married ?
Apr 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some meh i5 and Intel HD graphics lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: October 2019
Apr 5, 2018 5:26 PM - Flame: your fiancee must be missed how long you are taking...
Apr 5, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:26 PM - Flame: *pissed
Apr 5, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She chose the date actually
Apr 5, 2018 5:26 PM - Flame: damn why so long?
Apr 5, 2018 5:27 PM - Flame: 1 half years
Apr 5, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just think in a few years you will be able to get that ARM powered Mac lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wishing you had Intel i5 and GMA graphics lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: yeah i heard that too psio
Apr 5, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: apple might do they own cpu for mac's
Apr 5, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think ARM chips are good enough for a desktop PC... but maybe if they toss like 16 of them in one box?
Apr 5, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: infinity blade seems boring
Apr 5, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: all you do is spam attacks
Apr 5, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:26 PM - Flame: damn why so long? < Cuz we started dating on October 19th, so she wants the wedding to be 10/19/19 lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Jdbye, I remember it being a loooot cooler when it came out lol
Apr 5, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's meh
Apr 5, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently the sequels have like actual stories and shiut
Apr 5, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bored the hell out of me
Apr 5, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: so, i bought a N3ds XL snes edition (i dont give a fuck it's the snes skin. it was the only one in the store
Apr 5, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: it is in mint condition pratically, looks like double IPS panels
Apr 5, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But how can you see 3D if your eyes are not real.
Apr 5, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: i feel buyers regret already :C
Apr 5, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: nto sure if it will be abandoned again like my old3ds
Apr 5, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: but i was missing having a 3ds :C
Apr 5, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: now i just need dinoh to lend me his ntrboot card
Apr 5, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: hey guys, is this 3ds forums? how do i hack my 3ds?
Apr 5, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: please help, i want to get free games
Apr 5, 2018 6:11 PM - p1ngpong: hi guys
Apr 5, 2018 6:12 PM - p1ngpong: so the nintendo switch cant do HD ports of last gen games but you can make a carboard guitar out of it for £70
Apr 5, 2018 6:12 PM - p1ngpong: AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
Apr 5, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: you can't make a cardboard guitar with the ps4 :C
Apr 5, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: except you got plastic guitars and drums and etc, from guitar hero and rockband
Apr 5, 2018 6:15 PM - Chary: why play games on your game console
Apr 5, 2018 6:16 PM - Chary: when you can play a paper guitar
Apr 5, 2018 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 5, 2018 6:43 PM - DinohScene: only poor peasants will defend the switch
Apr 5, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: dinoh
Apr 5, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: let me borrow your ntrboot card again ;O;
Apr 5, 2018 6:46 PM - DinohScene: need it again?
Apr 5, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: bought today a new 3ds xl, snes skin lol
Apr 5, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: kinda wanted to get that r4, but 20 bucks :C
Apr 5, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: plus, if i would order it i wouldn't controll myself and would get a ez flash omega
Apr 5, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: even tought i have more than enough flashcarts
Apr 5, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: for the gba
Apr 5, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch will rule you with it's paper cuts and the salty tears of fanboys!
Apr 5, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 5, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get me one of the Everdrive GB's at some point in time
Apr 5, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/frontlit-gameboy-color-atomic-purple-55-shipped.495805/ < Ended up buying this
Apr 5, 2018 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went for just a frontlight mod mainly because backlit ones are too expensive lol
Apr 5, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just buy a clone with an ips screen?
Apr 5, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-32-Bit-Handheld-Game-Player-With-16GB-TF-Card-Built-in-1077-Classic-Games-Retro/32847616231.html?s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_10534_308_100031_10103_441_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwi
Apr 5, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: tom nice
Apr 5, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles Pokemon Crystal  lol
Apr 5, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: funny i clicked in that listing several times in different occasions and always found neat, but you know, usa
Apr 5, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: PSIO
Apr 5, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: YOU GOT ME ONE???
Apr 5, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: dont you joke about pokemon crystal, did you buy me one???
Apr 5, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gfxpP
Apr 5, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: tom, need any info or impressions of the everdrive gb x? i got one ya know
Apr 5, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, I read the GBATemp review ages ago ;O;
Apr 5, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just buy a clone with an ips screen? < All the clones are straight up garbage
Apr 5, 2018 7:08 PM - DinohScene: hey migs
Apr 5, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either not 100% compatible, or the screen ratio isn't correct
Apr 5, 2018 7:09 PM - DinohScene: gimme your adress n what not, I'll send it in the post tomorro
Apr 5, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the GB/C used 10:9, and everyone else just uses shitty 4:3
Apr 5, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: one moment dins
Apr 5, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh send nudes! Lol (kidding)
Apr 5, 2018 7:15 PM - migles: btw dins, you opened your shop yet?
Apr 5, 2018 7:16 PM - migles: physical nudes lol by the mail
Apr 5, 2018 7:17 PM - DinohScene: complications with finances n what not
Apr 5, 2018 7:17 PM - DinohScene: we'll appeal the decision next week
Apr 5, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: damn, when can i send you my "wanted" list ;O;
Apr 5, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: got like 20 items there lel
Apr 5, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got good news about lawers today lol
Apr 5, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mother in law estate going into probate
Apr 5, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: your lawndering money psio?
Apr 5, 2018 7:21 PM - migles: or how it is spelled :C
Apr 5, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles nahhh I'm too poor to do laundry lol
Apr 5, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well this lady is trying to file to control the estate lol she had an incomplete will naming her as executor of the will problem is she never was lol
Apr 5, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IVJVUGv
Apr 5, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: is that thing the new pirates game?
Apr 5, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: the 2018 no mans no sky kek
Apr 5, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6Ar8oU2 not sure about playing with balls with my pants down around my ankles in a bathroom... lol
Apr 5, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6A4Fz
Apr 5, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6AQCQ
Apr 5, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eGAG7
Apr 5, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eGGQnl1
Apr 5, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: i can't trust an atm anymore :C
Apr 5, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that atm pic is old
Apr 5, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always give the card reader a tug when im using an unfamiliar atm
Apr 5, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that that would catch this
Apr 5, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the chances of finding an atm like that are probably about a million to one
Apr 5, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Apr 5, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spp2KnGOhCU
Apr 5, 2018 8:49 PM - Chary: http://store.steampowered.com/app/203770/Crusader_Kings_II/
Apr 5, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "ohhhh free game!!" then I realized it's one of those military strategy games... I am insanely picky about those with like only 3 games I like in that genre. StarCraft and C&C and Warhammer 40K
Apr 5, 2018 8:57 PM - Joe88: of course is has $150 in dlc
Apr 5, 2018 8:58 PM - Joe88: and thats the sale price ($300 not on sale)
Apr 5, 2018 8:58 PM - Joe88: nothing will beat train simulator though, almost $7000 in dlc
Apr 5, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: i tried to snatch train simulator in a giveaway where the dude said "any game you want"
Apr 5, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: sadly, he come up with the shit "with no dlc"
Apr 5, 2018 9:02 PM - Chary: train simulator is the king of dlc
Apr 5, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: i am sure for that money you can get a real train
Apr 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "ohhhh free game!!" then I realized it's one of those military strategy games... I am insanely picky about those with like only 3 games I like in that genre. StarCraft and C&C and Warhammer 40K < Same. I can only stand playing Age of Mythology, AoE1/2, and C&C:RA2
Apr 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still gonna grab it anyways, cuz y'know, free game 
Apr 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 5, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: damn there is something in my eye, i think a sand grain, can't remove it
Apr 5, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: get some eye drops
Apr 5, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then blink lots
Apr 5, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: i forgot i had that IV watter
Apr 5, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: wtf it's called?
Apr 5, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: that salted water doctors give you all the time in the hospital
Apr 5, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: used it, seems a bit better, but sand thing is still there
Apr 5, 2018 9:59 PM - Arras: isn't Crusader Kings that game that causes all the crazy incest stories
Apr 5, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: what?
Apr 5, 2018 10:09 PM - Arras: https://www.reddit.com/r/CrusaderKings/comments/4w9al1/can_anyone_explain_why_my_daughter_is_such_a/
Apr 5, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: lol i owned this game for like ages
Apr 5, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: i bought it in a pack a long time ago
Apr 5, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: never played it, and i don't enjoy theese games
Apr 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Arras: I've never played it either, but I browsed this place once or twice https://www.reddit.com/r/ShitCrusaderKingsSay/
Apr 5, 2018 10:13 PM - Arras: there's some quality quotes in there
Apr 5, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/EEgjaxs.png
Apr 5, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/lJvGJ
Apr 5, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/NoOZwBU.png
Apr 5, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/spp2KnGOhCU?t=780
Apr 5, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnB7I5Doge4
Apr 5, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WXFvkCM
Apr 5, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UxP8Q
Apr 5, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QqO4U
Apr 6, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qqg6U lol
Apr 6, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QqQ9L
Apr 6, 2018 12:45 AM - migles: aww darn
Apr 6, 2018 12:45 AM - migles: now that i looked better, my new 3ds screens are TN :C
Apr 6, 2018 1:47 AM - CitizenSnips: my new 3ds has a bottom IPS screen and top TN
Apr 6, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IPS is the way to go if possible
Apr 6, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is better tech but I think mostly for 1000 dollar phones and top end TVs
Apr 6, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/explosive-device-detonates-in-california-sams-club-suspect-in-custody/ar-AAvwEML?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 6, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ontario California lol
Apr 6, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/its-a-spooky-scary-place-new-chicago-school-grounds-being-built-on-site-of-estimated-38000-unmarked-graves/ar-AAvvPpV?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 6, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The new Poltergeist movie is gonna kick ass.


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 7, 2018)

Apr 6, 2018 4:35 AM - Helpful Corn: Dear Costy, I feel like I can call you Costy because you and me are so alike. I'd like to meet you one day, it would be great to have a catch. I know I can't throw as fast as you but I think you'd be impressed with my speed. I love your hair, you run fast. Did you have a good relationship with your father? Me neither. These are all things we can talk about and
Apr 6, 2018 4:37 AM - Helpful Corn: more. I know you have not been getting my emails because I know you would write back if you did. I hope you write back this time, and we can become good friends. I am sure our relationship would be a real home run!
Apr 6, 2018 4:43 AM - VinsCool: Cornhub
Apr 6, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CornHub for all you cornhole needs
Apr 6, 2018 5:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GcPmGDJ
Apr 6, 2018 5:48 AM - T-hug: That wasn't creepy helpful corn lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:50 AM - Veho: Creepful Corn.
Apr 6, 2018 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Why isn't psi awake
Apr 6, 2018 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Is helpful corn Stan's step child
Apr 6, 2018 9:29 AM - Coto: https://github.com/RedGuyyyy/sd2snes/releases/tag/gsu_v02
Apr 6, 2018 9:29 AM - Coto: g - fucking - s - u support for sd2snes
Apr 6, 2018 11:08 AM - Localhorst86: so, the sd2snes can now run every SNES game available?
Apr 6, 2018 11:24 AM - mthrnite: i'm in ur base can hazzing all ur cheezburgers
Apr 6, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: I has a karot.
Apr 6, 2018 11:50 AM - Issac: mthr! fancy seeing you here!
Apr 6, 2018 12:33 PM - DinohScene: MTHR!?
Apr 6, 2018 12:33 PM - DinohScene: why do I always miss out on the best tempers in the shitbox ;-;
Apr 6, 2018 12:33 PM - DinohScene: hi Issac!
Apr 6, 2018 12:55 PM - Issac: Heyyo Dinoh
Apr 6, 2018 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Localhorst86 it sounds like mostly? Although I think maybe that one Street Fighter Alpha 2 game or what ever (the one that has a completely custom compression chip) would be my best guess for a game that wouldn't work?
Apr 6, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think in 20 years they will have multi core FPGA chips that will work on these home systems and everything+ will be compatible.
Apr 6, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine that such a cart could even be double sided... to work on 2 systems or maybe 3 sides for 3?
Apr 6, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh an FPGA with the ROM for itself and a physical adapter for each system... would be neat. Maybe work like a Vampire for the Amiga where it pulls off things never before imagined on the system.
Apr 6, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: damn i can't figure out if this N3ds has IPS or TN... sometimes it seems it washes out, others don't, maybe it's a very shitty IPS display
Apr 6, 2018 1:14 PM - Flame: YAY !
Apr 6, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: flame, yes i got a new 3ds
Apr 6, 2018 1:15 PM - Flame: did you cfw it yet?
Apr 6, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: not yet, waiting for the ntrboot card to arrive
Apr 6, 2018 1:15 PM - Flame: you can check if its a IPS or TN then
Apr 6, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: is there a way to check without CFW it?
Apr 6, 2018 1:16 PM - Flame: i swear you had like a million flashcarts
Apr 6, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: for the nds i only have the dstwo :C
Apr 6, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: for the gba i have 3, and i kinda wanted that omega
Apr 6, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: which  ntrboot card did you get?
Apr 6, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: did you get a magnet
Apr 6, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: i have magnes
Apr 6, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: magnets
Apr 6, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: i will fuck this console with that super strong hard drive magnet ;O;
Apr 6, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: i asked dinoh to lend me his ntr boot card
Apr 6, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: its way cheaper and faster
Apr 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: but i don't want to CFW before checking for real if its a tn or ips, because i want to return the console
Apr 6, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: which one was the better one again?
Apr 6, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: IPS
Apr 6, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: tn washes out when viewing from the side
Apr 6, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: and colors look shit
Apr 6, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: but this one i got, colors look shit but doesn't seem to wash out
Apr 6, 2018 1:28 PM - Flame: how much did you pay?
Apr 6, 2018 1:44 PM - Flame: anyway.
Apr 6, 2018 1:44 PM - Flame: fuck Amazon
Apr 6, 2018 1:48 PM - Flame: something which i should have got like a week a go its not with me.
Apr 6, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IPS is the past.. you need QLED... lol https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889356305&ignorebbr=1
Apr 6, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_dot_display
Apr 6, 2018 1:51 PM - Flame: fuck that.. the future is FLM display
Apr 6, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: which is 1024K display
Apr 6, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: FLM short for FLaMe
Apr 6, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: psio
Apr 6, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: now foil that and put it in my 3ds
Apr 6, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles they will have smaller ones eventually right now it's super expensive and so they only put it in the retarded expensive displays
Apr 6, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine in 10 years or so, they will be in pretty much all the new displays because they will be cheapest to make.
Apr 6, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: i really wonder if that 30k tv was any good :C
Apr 6, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably fantastic but we would need to sell all our kidneys to afford it lol
Apr 6, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "1 2 3 4 7 OK OK Who is holding out?" lol
Apr 6, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Mass production of active-matrix QLED displays is expected to begin in 2019" neat lol
Apr 6, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So next year there will be even better TV's lol
Apr 6, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ru43xnl.jpg
Apr 6, 2018 4:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Zy055sf.mp4
Apr 6, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 6, 2018 4:30 PM - Flame: HA!
Apr 6, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have done some demo's like breaking bricks and boards and stuff and invariably if there is a few guys around one of them will say "Oh I can do that, it's easy!" usually something like that happens... lol
Apr 6, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not saying anyone can't do it... but there is a technique you need to learn lol (or maybe instinctively know)
Apr 6, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qmKEr what....
Apr 6, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know my wife was mad at me one time for her having a dream about me cheating on her lol
Apr 6, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talk about confused,,,, not sure how it was my fault about your dream but OK....
Apr 6, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah...
Apr 6, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it's more subconscious at that point
Apr 6, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: she can't help it
Apr 6, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: but not getting to go to a tour at a cereal factory seems like a weird thing to be mad for anyway
Apr 6, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds boring
Apr 6, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: chocolate factories are fun only because you get lots of free samples
Apr 6, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: but who the fuck wants cereal samples
Apr 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oatmeal is life? lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW I hate my diet  I never realized how much crap comes with sugar already in it...
Apr 6, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: they put sugar in hamburger and hot dog buns for some inexplicable reason
Apr 6, 2018 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it's what keeps them from forming a crust when baked
Apr 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I can't eat bread like 99% of the bread anyway...
Apr 6, 2018 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: but honestly real bread tastes better anyway...
Apr 6, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taste.. I can assure you just a few grams of sugar makes bread taste better  the stuff with whole grains and no sugar tastes like saw dust lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you put a bunch of butter or mayo or something else loaded with fat and die of a heart attack anyway lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a saying "You ain't gonna get out of life alive" lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_3iHV0NvLPI?t=25 LOL
Apr 6, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Voodoo 5 9000!!!!
Apr 6, 2018 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi unless you become a zombie
Apr 6, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a very elaborate april fools
Apr 6, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: he actually created the thing
Apr 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does make me miss my Voodoo 5 5500 I had 
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a week or two after the company went belly up it died lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's about as noisy as i expected it to be
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like he's outside in the wind
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I like that its blowing stuff around on his desk lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but....
Apr 6, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: will it run Crysis?
Apr 6, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh he actually tests it 
Apr 6, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ran Halo on a Pentium 4 with Intel onboard GPU what ever they had at the time, and by dropping the resolution to like 70X80 I was even able to hit playable frame rates! lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: wonder how much power this thing draws
Apr 6, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: 70x80 lol i'm surprised it even supported that
Apr 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: 70x80 lol wtf
Apr 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah Flame was like a GameBoy sized screen windowed mode and it ran like 40FPS ish.
Apr 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye me too, I had to mess with an .ini file but it worked lol
Apr 6, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: why isnt he running it at 1024X768
Apr 6, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it should be able to handle that at least
Apr 6, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably cpu bottlenecking
Apr 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Depravo: Ha! How did I not know I can look up member stats?
Apr 6, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo my stats are "weirdo" lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Please god why is he still alive????" lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xHR6YD0
Apr 6, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xHwyIAk
Apr 6, 2018 6:29 PM - Depravo: Do you get to see how many times you've been reported?
Apr 6, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No 
Apr 6, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 100's I would imagine for me lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:35 PM - Depravo: Only 4, you'll be disappointed to learn.
Apr 6, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the average is?
Apr 6, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to be above average lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRkD5JGaZ68
Apr 6, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: I've only had 3.
Apr 6, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayy I won something lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the reports where for... I mean odds are something I posted in the shoutbox lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 99% chance of that based on my habits lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: I think all mine were people getting pissy about moderating decisions.
Apr 6, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been very naughty this week.... I am living off of raw veggies and I doubled up on my diabetic meds... I need my A1C to be 1 point lower to get this job... lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo most likely or maybe you expressed a counter opinion on something.
Apr 6, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I find most people disagree with my opinions at some point lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But moving past that is what forums are about, talking about things hearing other opinions maybe some new information just chat 
Apr 6, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: PS You don't have a warning level any more.
Apr 6, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Noooooo.... I earned that!!! lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: So we have posting a porn link in the shoutbox, posting news that isn't news, bumping spam and making a misleading title.
Apr 6, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol porn link?
Apr 6, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm out of interest can I haz link? lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: news that isn't news lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's like most of my news links  lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is hilarious 
Apr 6, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: Can't see the porn link as it was in the shoutbox so the person just reported from your profile.
Apr 6, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bumping spam was for Chinese knock off shoes... but I still need those Adido's shoes  I can't run fast now 
Apr 6, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: The report was rejected so it probably wasn't even porn.
Apr 6, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe too risky for their tastes lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or that flesh light muffler thing... lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's got to be pushing it lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:57 PM - Arras: I probably don't post enough controversial opinions to get reported
Apr 6, 2018 6:57 PM - Arras: never had a warning level either I don't think
Apr 6, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arras your just too good to report  lol I am naughty  lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:57 PM - Depravo: Let me see...
Apr 6, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Y0dLTbISw <---- Fleshlight car attachment lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I can't cast that to the Apple TV thing....
Apr 6, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is watching that some court shows or some crap lol
Apr 6, 2018 6:59 PM - Depravo: Reported 4 times, the last time in 2014. 3 rejected, 1 resolved.
Apr 6, 2018 6:59 PM - Arras: 4 years ago, dang
Apr 6, 2018 6:59 PM - Depravo: And the first report against you was rejected... by me!
Apr 6, 2018 7:01 PM - Arras: I vaguely remember making this emote a long time ago 
Apr 6, 2018 7:01 PM - Arras: kind of weird to see it's still there
Apr 6, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: I'm still bitter I don't have my own emote. I've been a moderator longer than I was a regular member, dammit.
Apr 6, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I thought the beer drinking smiley was you?
Apr 6, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :drink:
Apr 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or what ever it is lol
Apr 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: I want this one 
Apr 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :drunk: ?
Apr 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: But with a martini.
Apr 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol would be classier
Apr 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  lol
Apr 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: Which, incidentally, I'm drinking right now.
Apr 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to inspect element lol
Apr 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I found a drink for you hang on there is a video on it lol
Apr 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: With one of my new, stainless steel cocktail sticks.
Apr 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jhnWN
Apr 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Arras: coming up with emotes is hard
Apr 6, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/d4qqIgiViU8 <---- Depravo this one looks AMAZING
Apr 6, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_3XGPYWI_8 lol if I could drink I would try one.
Apr 6, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if there was better light gun games on the SNES that would rule... but I think Only T2 The Arcade game was good?
Apr 6, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mRkD5JGaZ68?t=285 LOL
Apr 6, 2018 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 6, 2018 7:25 PM - Depravo: 3oz of each booze in one drink!
Apr 6, 2018 7:25 PM - Depravo: https://tipsybartender.com/recipe/giant-long-beach-iced-tea/
Apr 6, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: I like the way it says "DRINK RESPONSIBLY!"
Apr 6, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: Just one of those fuckers IS NOT RESPONSIBLE!
Apr 6, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: 450ml of 40% spirit! That's nearly a pint of the badass.
Apr 6, 2018 7:49 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Apr 6, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I would try to drink it... lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get one of those jugs Depravo and make that for portable on the go passing out... lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tipsybartender.com/recipe/frozen-fishbowl/ lol Depravo you found like the best web page lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "watch out for eating starfish" LOL
Apr 6, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost choked on my salad lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: Salad boy.
Apr 6, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo besides veggies and meat and water... my whole diet lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veggies chicken fish beef  kind of limited once you remove all the crispy or bread things lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/businessinsider/status/982344692342841344
Apr 6, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: I want to punch all of these people.
Apr 6, 2018 8:19 PM - Joe88: buisness insider proving its self once again as a fake news outlet
Apr 6, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: No idea what it is, It just turned up in my twitter timeline?
Apr 6, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 fake news oh no!!!
Apr 6, 2018 8:20 PM - Veho: What are these, "Teens React" rejects?
Apr 6, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonight I made a bunless hamburger, roasted carrots onions and squash! (It actually all tasted great, but I would like a bun lol)
Apr 6, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: I had a pepperoni pizza.
Apr 6, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho "Teens React to midevil torture" can we suggest that as a video?
Apr 6, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yeah I really hated the iron maiden... after a couple of days the spikes where in places you would not believe"
Apr 6, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Teens react to water boarding"
Apr 6, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: Yeah, but aren't those videos supposed to be 'Teens react to something unusual or no longer commonplace'?
Apr 6, 2018 8:25 PM - Depravo: Not 'teens react to something entirely ubiquitous and act like it's from fucking Mars'.
Apr 6, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: Teens react to shoes.
Apr 6, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: "I think, like, my Grandma, like, had one of these"
Apr 6, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: "I didn't think they, like, went on your, like, feet"
Apr 6, 2018 8:27 PM - Veho: Nah, a lot of the time it's just stuff. "Teens react to a movie trailer."
Apr 6, 2018 8:27 PM - Veho: And not even an old movie trailer.
Apr 6, 2018 8:28 PM - Veho: "Teens react to Planet of the Apes trailer." "I guess there's, like, apes? In the movie?"
Apr 6, 2018 8:28 PM - Veho: "Why is everyone a monkey?"
Apr 6, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Apr 6, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Teens react to snuff porn" lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:28 PM - Veho: "Except this guy, he's not a monkey. Bet he smells like a monkey though."
Apr 6, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to hell....
Apr 6, 2018 8:30 PM - Depravo: I've seen a few of those 'Irish people react to' videos and you just know they're getting stage directions. "Be more Irish!"
Apr 6, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like when they try food from places, but sometimes I think they are pretty damned picky lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe it's old or the recipe is bad?
Apr 6, 2018 8:32 PM - Veho: "Be more Oirish!"
Apr 6, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwQev_zC0y0
Apr 6, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is I liked Leather Jacket Guy when he was on Facts but his channel is eehhh he is at a 3.389 and he needs to dial it down to like a 6
Apr 6, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: "It's not very nice" "BE MORE OIRISH" "Bejasus! It's loike the quare fella himself did his business in me mooth!"
Apr 6, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ubmkUeKPvQo LOL this ones nice...
Apr 6, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a teens react of that... lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:39 PM - Veho: Teens react to huge cock.
Apr 6, 2018 8:39 PM - Veho: I think I saw a video like that once.
Apr 6, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 6, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think that on some sort of hub web page lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: “Where did my life go wrong that I’m gonna be eating testicles with Jesus?” Lmfao
Apr 6, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSeBSXmc9rU
Apr 6, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird a helicopter is flying near by and I think I heard automatic gun fire... or a LOT of chop like they where making some odd maneuver?
Apr 6, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: happening again
Apr 6, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well either way it should stop soon lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: It's your second amendment. The right to bear heavily armed helicopters.
Apr 6, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm an attack helicopter I don't need to bear any
Apr 6, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: And fuck you if you think otherwise
Apr 6, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 6, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo they still flying around, I think it might be some sort of criminal chase, maybe an exciting bank robbery lol
Apr 6, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I identify sexually as a toaster oven 
Apr 6, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With rotisserie attachment!
Apr 6, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: Kinky.
Apr 6, 2018 8:54 PM - Depravo: Turn the news on. All criminal activity is broadcast live in America.
Apr 6, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you would think so but sadly no... only if they have the camera's on scene and it's choreographed to be on the news...
Apr 6, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh my stomach hurts bad lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: self updated my metformin to like 2500mg a day (Dr had it at 1500) and I cut out anything that could possibly have sugar lol determined to beat this next blood test 
Apr 6, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Water.
Apr 6, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Sand is quite filling.
Apr 6, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo you may be on to something there...
Apr 6, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do only drink water  lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some diet soda but I am not drinking it... I have a weird theory that maybe it turns into sugar in a round about way anyway...
Apr 6, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like your body might just process it like sugar in spite it being not actual sugar lol and when getting rid of sugar out of the blood stream your body is busy filtering out the fake crap?
Apr 6, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's probably wrong and crazy but having less crap going in is probably a good idea lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: Does gin contain sugar?
Apr 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alch is like sugar once digested or something lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: And vermouth?
Apr 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: What about olives?
Apr 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most things turn into sugar one way or another... but how hard your body has to work at it is the trick? lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Olives are sugar free and healthy 
Apr 6, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well except the salt content but lots of water and flush it out 
Apr 6, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: The salt content is the best bit.
Apr 6, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If my mom was alive I could probably ask her all this crap, she was born diabetic and I was tested all the time up into my 20s and never had any symptoms or anything so I figured "I am not" but I guess I turned into one? lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: I only take my martinis dirty.
Apr 6, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you know it, I usually keep a jar of green olives in my fridge with the pimento in them hmmm so good on salads and in egg salad lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pimiento#/media/File:GreenOlives_largejar.jpg
Apr 6, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need one of those jars... lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: I have two jars. One with olives. One with filtered olive brine.
Apr 6, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livestrong.com/article/531646-nutrition-facts-for-green-pimento-olives/ They say not to eat too many.... ha jokes on them I eat too many!!! lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you ever think about putting some hard boiled eggs in the brine?
Apr 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to try it... but I don't know how it would turn out lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: Never tried but I do enjoy a pickled egg.
Apr 6, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like it would be good lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPQ5qGTb6Qw
Apr 6, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a big jar of the onions.... I might try that recipe lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have everything for that recipe except the beats I have are sliced.... Hmmmm might not make a difference?
Apr 6, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beets even lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am retarded lll
Apr 6, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: teats
Apr 6, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beets by Dre? Lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:41 PM - Depravo: Dog turd Dre.
Apr 6, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have tried those headphones out and I just don't think they are worth the enormous sums of money
Apr 6, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo do they have those over priced headphones there too? Probably over priced goods are common everywhere  lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:51 PM - Depravo: Yes, they do.
Apr 6, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: And over here they are also considered as average with a premium price.
Apr 6, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not Jewish but damn I feel like maybe I was in a past life lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: I have a pair of budget Sennheisers and I bet they're just as good.
Apr 6, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got some headphones like a year ago and they are great but they costed like 50 bucks and even those I was kinda like thinking I could get them from China for 20 lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got Hyper X ones from the company that used to make RAM lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:54 PM - Flame: headphones.... pfft
Apr 6, 2018 9:54 PM - Flame: i just imagine music
Apr 6, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heard Sennheiser ones are like awesome
Apr 6, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame songs get stuck in your head?
Apr 6, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: They're good but the ones I have are very much entry level.
Apr 6, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what that's like  I only experience it with one song and usually it means someone is dying soon who is close to me
Apr 6, 2018 9:57 PM - Depravo: You get an earworm and someone dies?
Apr 6, 2018 9:57 PM - Depravo: That's an X-Files episode right there.
Apr 6, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I have always known when it's close to someone's time
Apr 6, 2018 9:58 PM - Flame: the music in my head right now
Apr 6, 2018 9:58 PM - Flame: ♬ porno porno porno sex porno ♬
Apr 6, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This song just resonates with that precognition wave lol
Apr 6, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: then the bass drops
Apr 6, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When my step son died I must have listened too it 30 times a few days before lol
Apr 6, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cjO13_BT4_Q
Apr 6, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's not Geo blocked lol
Apr 6, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: its not
Apr 6, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a great song 
Apr 6, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if only I could find a song that helps me pick loto numbers lol
Apr 6, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a different radio station sort of
Apr 6, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.windowscentral.com/xbox-banning-people-taking-clips-vaguely-pornographic-xbox-game?amp
Apr 6, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/04/06/heres-how-to-get-directv-now-for-10-a-month-or-a-crazy-cheap-apple-tv-4k
Apr 6, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that well the Apple TV thing
Apr 6, 2018 10:41 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3iHV0NvLPI
Apr 7, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I posted that earlier is hilarious!!!
Apr 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tittle lol
Apr 7, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFrInPd-uos
Apr 7, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVYotEl0QNc


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 8, 2018)

Apr 7, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vpwg1wvB6E
Apr 7, 2018 5:02 AM - hobbledehoy899: psi, where's the obligatory imgur links
Apr 7, 2018 5:02 AM - hobbledehoy899: https://imgur.com/r/mildlyinteresting/4xhBJPR
Apr 7, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZ4wk
Apr 7, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one made me chuckle lol
Apr 7, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZYww Teens react to horrible injuries!
Apr 7, 2018 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZEVAhq
Apr 7, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZgrH
Apr 7, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZwAgGX
Apr 7, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Apr 7, 2018 7:07 AM - Veho: Fuck off ken
Apr 7, 2018 8:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: Fuck off, NSA
Apr 7, 2018 8:11 AM - kenenthk: Support the nsa
Apr 7, 2018 8:11 AM - T-hug: Fuck off world
Apr 7, 2018 9:46 AM - Depravo: I've just ordered another Pi with assorted accoutrements.
Apr 7, 2018 9:46 AM - Depravo: This is the fourth one I've bought.
Apr 7, 2018 10:34 AM - hobbledehoy899: The Spring Creators Update for Windows 10 is pretty nice.
Apr 7, 2018 10:59 AM - Depravo: No it isn't. It just adds a load of bumf and bloat to a device we only use for chatting and looking at porn.
Apr 7, 2018 11:13 AM - hobbledehoy899: At that point you could actually get away with running Linux with no penalty since those are simple tasks.
Apr 7, 2018 11:14 AM - hobbledehoy899: Simple tasks for a simple OS.
Apr 7, 2018 11:15 AM - hobbledehoy899: Who actually needs to use their computer to do complex things? Not desktop Linux users, that's for sure.
Apr 7, 2018 12:09 PM - Flame: true hobble
Apr 7, 2018 12:10 PM - Flame: but windows users are too busy running antivirus to do anything else
Apr 7, 2018 12:24 PM - hobbledehoy899: I've only ever used the built-in  Defender on Windows 10 and it's been completely fine.
Apr 7, 2018 12:37 PM - Depravo: Me too but I don't download dodgy things from dodgy sites anymore.
Apr 7, 2018 12:42 PM - Flame: i hope so Depravo and hobble...
Apr 7, 2018 12:42 PM - Flame: you are on a tech savvy website you should know this stuff
Apr 7, 2018 12:43 PM - Flame: but for every depravo and hobble they is a millions users who has no idea
Apr 7, 2018 1:06 PM - hobbledehoy899: I do go on dodgy sites and it's still fine.
Apr 7, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a multi layered approach to security... lol
Apr 7, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But then again I am paranoid.
Apr 7, 2018 2:05 PM - hobbledehoy899: How many and what type of layers are we talking about?
Apr 7, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hardware based firewall backed by a per machine software firewall  and AV and using patched HOSTS files and always making sure Browsers are up to date and a few other random things  hidden SSID's and various other measures.
Apr 7, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am happy that Linksys patched out KRACK for my wifi router.... along with a few other fixes in the the last firmware.
Apr 7, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lately I have had to go into the settings of TV's in my house and turn off all kinds of weird spying features... everything on the network has to have every setting inspected and understood lol
Apr 7, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EPj4N
Apr 7, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHP-OPXK2ig wild lol
Apr 7, 2018 2:36 PM - Flame: cool vid psio
Apr 7, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: there was a video where he made a phone out of parts in china
Apr 7, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: not sure if this guy tough
Apr 7, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: btw i am wondering, how does thoose people have like whole lots of iphone boards?
Apr 7, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: does the apple factories make them and sell them to third parties?
Apr 7, 2018 3:06 PM - hobbledehoy899: who would win
Apr 7, 2018 3:11 PM - Noctosphere: oh boy
Apr 7, 2018 3:12 PM - Noctosphere: this morning, I checked the amount of members registred <on gbatemp
Apr 7, 2018 3:12 PM - Noctosphere: it had 384000 this morning
Apr 7, 2018 3:12 PM - Noctosphere: now384900*
Apr 7, 2018 3:12 PM - Noctosphere: now, +32 members
Apr 7, 2018 3:12 PM - Noctosphere: and the day hasnt ended yet
Apr 7, 2018 3:12 PM - Noctosphere: 
Apr 7, 2018 3:13 PM - Noctosphere: 32 members subscribed in like 5 hours
Apr 7, 2018 3:13 PM - Noctosphere: 
Apr 7, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: maybe bots?
Apr 7, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: or maybe everyone interested in the masturbation thread
Apr 7, 2018 3:21 PM - Noctosphere: haha
Apr 7, 2018 3:21 PM - Noctosphere: you saw it too?
Apr 7, 2018 3:23 PM - Flame: bunch of wankers !
Apr 7, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: i just see it in the recent content
Apr 7, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: not bothered to click on it
Apr 7, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6bFWVB2BRY
Apr 7, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8586-2-in-1-ESD-Soldering-Station-SMD-Rework-Soldering-Station-Hot-Air-Gun-set-kit/32815263806.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.148.6f814f06MeJPBm&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_10534_308_10003
Apr 7, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want that... lol
Apr 7, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: psio get a grip
Apr 7, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: you cant buy everything on aliexpress
Apr 7, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can too  lol
Apr 7, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well except maybe a wife...lol
Apr 7, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: why you was planning of buying a new wife?
Apr 7, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: 
Apr 7, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: you can't buy a wife in ali express?
Apr 7, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: but you can buy one in your local chinese store...
Apr 7, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: of course it's asian and probably will run away once she gets the visa permit but still
Apr 7, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the real scam with the "buy a wife" is after your married and everything is established... she divorces you for half you stuff lol
Apr 7, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: plus she becomes an american buys a gun and makes you get off her lawn
Apr 7, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 7, 2018 4:31 PM - Depravo: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6921882/
Apr 7, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: damn i think my controler went bullocks
Apr 7, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: i was sure the batteries where charged
Apr 7, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: but the thing doesn't stay connected to pc
Apr 7, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Moonin Troll?
Apr 7, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehe 
Apr 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0GeUH9D_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 7, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: omg....
Apr 7, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tKf9gFZ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 7, 2018 5:06 PM - migles: psio good memes
Apr 7, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I found some good ones
Apr 7, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Az639V5_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z8Do35q_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 7, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z5eFaTx_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 7, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GlIi5Vr.jpg
Apr 7, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I said smile for the camera!!!
Apr 7, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iYkWl4m.jpg
Apr 7, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rpfHvS4.mp4
Apr 7, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: Trust me, if birds had dicks they'd be all about flashing them around.
Apr 7, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: http://i.imgur.com/Ks17qEJ.png
Apr 7, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rk9Lm
Apr 7, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QrqA1
Apr 7, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: Mmmm, castoreum.
Apr 7, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: The wingspan is 11 feet.
Apr 7, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8zdgg LOL
Apr 7, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know this feeling... they email me suggestions after every purchase and most of the things I buy are mostly 1 off type things... I don't need more Original Xbox USB to Joystick adapters... lol
Apr 7, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: yeah they suck
Apr 7, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: you bought a soldering iron?
Apr 7, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: heres like 10 others you can also buy
Apr 7, 2018 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 7, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No kenenthk not until you stop cursing  lol
Apr 7, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Cat6X
Apr 7, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: Good grief. Currently PMing with a member who is demanding to be banned.
Apr 7, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: send him to me
Apr 7, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: i can deal with shit members
Apr 7, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: <clicks report button
Apr 7, 2018 9:11 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Apr 7, 2018 9:12 PM - Ericthegreat: If is a long time member I would try and reason with, but if it's a new member I'd ban
Apr 7, 2018 9:12 PM - Ericthegreat: But maybe that's why I'm not a mod
Apr 7, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: I am trying to reason with him. Maybe he should have just PMed P1ng.
Apr 7, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: lol
Apr 7, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: ping?
Apr 7, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: he's a psycho
Apr 7, 2018 9:28 PM - Chary: p1ng would ban him so hard that he'd erase him from existance
Apr 7, 2018 9:29 PM - Chary: never understood why people beg for bans
Apr 7, 2018 9:29 PM - Chary: hello good sir do you have time for me to tell you about the wonders of the LOG OUT BUTTON?
Apr 7, 2018 9:31 PM - Issac: If anyone's asking to be banned, just send them my way. I mean, it's better to ban them when they ask for it, instead of waiting for them to post porn or warez?
Apr 7, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: but its better when they post warez or porn
Apr 7, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: i like thoose things
Apr 7, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: btw
Apr 7, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: i am out of pc games to play
Apr 7, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: overwatch is dead pratically
Apr 7, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: fortnite not my style, don't like it
Apr 7, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: player unowns or whatever its called, heh, i am redudant to waste money in it, specially now with my last expenses
Apr 7, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever do anything to get banned it would have to be so worth it... like naked pictures of Linda Carter if those exist lol
Apr 7, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: PM them to me before you get banned.
Apr 7, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: whos linda carter
Apr 7, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wonder Woman the original you heathen!
Apr 7, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KfHcI
Apr 7, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: damn she is old
Apr 7, 2018 9:51 PM - Depravo: That was the year, not her age.
Apr 7, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 7, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YQQmK
Apr 7, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: no, i mean
Apr 7, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: Too mainstream for me.
Apr 7, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: she was pretty in 79 alright, but heh, she is now old :C
Apr 7, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LAHdT LOL
Apr 7, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She still looks hot lol
Apr 7, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: hey psio, indonesian girls are kinda good?
Apr 7, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest all races have hot women, some more so than other races but that could be personal preferance on my part lol
Apr 7, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: Psio and I have gotten old at the same rate. We'd still do her.
Apr 7, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I don't know what is up with Brazil... it's like "Oh she is ugly..." could be a super model here in the states lol
Apr 7, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: mexican moms? ;O;
Apr 7, 2018 9:55 PM - Flame: well put psio
Apr 7, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Depravo yes
Apr 7, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: PS  That gorilla had a boner.
Apr 7, 2018 9:56 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Apr 7, 2018 9:58 PM - Depravo: And that one where she's dangling upside down? I bet the crew saw a bit of nip nip before that shot was done.
Apr 7, 2018 10:00 PM - Depravo: The lucky chuffers.
Apr 7, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have killed a baby to be a camera man on the show lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: She played Chloe Sullivan's mother in Smallville, dontcha know?
Apr 7, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3J20VOX.jpg
Apr 7, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: Women were just sexier back then. There, I've said it.
Apr 7, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed and the bushes where bushier  I like that lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you ever got to read some porn mags from that time period I don't know what has changed but density of pubic hard dropped dramatically....
Apr 7, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: And bras were more bra-ier. These days they're no more intimate than a bikini.
Apr 7, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I don't mean shaved VS unshaved I mean like per square inch the number of hairs. Like something has changed in the diet or something lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: And pants were bigger and THAT was sexier too!
Apr 7, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I do agree that clothing has gotten kinda weird... it's so skimpy sometimes, but we men are not supposed to notice the boobs hanging out.. lol right...
Apr 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Depravo: And don't get me started on tattoos and piercings...
Apr 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Depravo: No wonder I look at GILF porn so much.
Apr 7, 2018 10:16 PM - VinsCool: *walks in the shoutbox*
Apr 7, 2018 10:17 PM - VinsCool: *walks out*
Apr 7, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuughhh I agree tattoos are the worst, I don't mind one small tasteful tattoo but when they have 30 terrible ones...  nope
Apr 7, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol VinsCool
Apr 7, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: He's only young. He thinks this crap is normal.
Apr 7, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: Also, it really grinds my gears when women with fake tits are in the 'big tits' section!
Apr 7, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if a woman had like 30 tattoo's of sponsors like NASCAR...
Apr 7, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I notice it say Tide Pods on your ass... lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo real or gtfo my babies are not drinking from a plastic jug 
Apr 7, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: Masturbation can be really frustrating when you're my age.
Apr 7, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually find some 4 hour compilation video's and just leave those playing lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: A lot of it is 'vintage' or 'retro', right?
Apr 7, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mix of things CP BBW the usual lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:27 PM - Depravo: CP?
Apr 7, 2018 10:28 PM - Depravo: I'm (more than) familiar with BBW.
Apr 7, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cream pie  lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ra2vY
Apr 7, 2018 10:29 PM - Depravo: You can't post an image gallery immediately after saying that.
Apr 7, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 7, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Made you look? lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: SUBJECT CHANGE
Apr 7, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol https://i.imgur.com/VJCvDPq.jpg in a thong? lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:32 PM - Depravo: Imagine downloading some full ROM sets, extracting the ROMS to separate folders, moving the required ROM from each folder to a separate folder, then re-zipping  each ROM into an individual zip.
Apr 7, 2018 10:33 PM - Depravo: That's what I've been doing today.
Apr 7, 2018 10:33 PM - Depravo: Just SNES and Genesis so far. Every game that got a U/E release.
Apr 7, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh you can automate some of that process...
Apr 7, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: there is free tools to do half of what you said with just a few clicks.
Apr 7, 2018 10:35 PM - Depravo: 790 SNES, 811 Genesis.
Apr 7, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually if you just used 7zip selected them all and click "extract here" they will all dump into the folder, then you can re zip them with 7zip again? should remove the folder moving steps?
Apr 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: Then you would have a load of ROM in one folder.
Apr 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ran into a worse problem with PS1 games, I wanted them all unzipped and converted from ISO to PBP format then once in PBP I had to rename them all to the name on the folder then move them all into one folder... was quite the pain
Apr 7, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you need them to be in individual folders?
Apr 7, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a question out of curiosity
Apr 7, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: Sometimes the same U and E game would have a different title. If they were all in one folder I wouldn't know that Space Blaster Tits (U) and Blastertron Tits (E) were the same game.
Apr 7, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to use a bulk rename tool to remove all the (Aztec) or (RAZOR) scene garbage lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: I only wanted each game once.
Apr 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh Depravo yeah I usually delete the E version myself (unless it was never released here) but sometimes you have to keep both if they changed things lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo yeah I know that feeling  lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the 1.0 and 1.1 and 1.2 and 1.3 versions....
Apr 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What one do you keep?
Apr 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: I kept the highest version.
Apr 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheats work best usually in the 1.0 versions but not always 
Apr 7, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: And it may surprise you but I went for the (U) version of each game except the ones that only got a (E) release.
Apr 7, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I hear that from most people, they U versions tend to run faster?
Apr 7, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: Yes, and smoother.
Apr 7, 2018 10:43 PM - Depravo: PAL TVs only ran at 50hz but had more horizontal lines. We had more definition but less FPS.
Apr 7, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So less smooth then more demanding on the hardware hmmm interesting compromise for the bandwidth issue?
Apr 7, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: But when converting an NTSC games they didn't stretch the image. We got it squashed with black border at the top and bottom of the screen.
Apr 7, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Analog TV could only deliver so many pixels in a single channel.
Apr 7, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo that sounds icky no wonder NES games sold like crap there (that and I heard they where like 100+ pounds)
Apr 7, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: In these post PAL/NTSC days it makes sense to go to the ones that ran at 60hz.
Apr 7, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: Bah, we didn't know any better back then. We were grateful for anything.
Apr 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the emulator will do all the cool conversion so you end up with the choice of whats best 
Apr 7, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also heard that Japan got the most games for the 8 and 16 systems then the US and people always complained online that the EU got shafted on like a lot of nice games 
Apr 7, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember reading an article on why so few RPG games of the 8 and 16 bit systems hit the EU something about trying to translate for 4 languages and it not fitting on the cart, I was like "why not just pick English since the US got a copy.... No conversion needed?"
Apr 7, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like they where no loaded with Engrish already lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: not loaded even
Apr 7, 2018 10:53 PM - Depravo: That's another reason although it makes little difference with 8/16bit titles.
Apr 7, 2018 10:53 PM - Depravo: Less languages means smaller file.
Apr 7, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true I did notice that
Apr 7, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember reading an article on why so few RPG games of the 8 and 16 bit systems hit the EU something about trying to translate for 4 languages and it not fitting on the cart, I was like "why not just pick English since the US got a copy.... No conversion needed?" < You also have to consider the fact that "English" in the US and Europe isn't the same
Apr 7, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YSWCqvn.jpg <--- Sonic the Hedgehog related lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still a dumb reason, all and all though
Apr 7, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes Tom but like I said they already contained so much Engrish no one would notice  lol
Apr 7, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: Although it's hardly relevant when the entire SNES/Genesis English language back catalogue is less than 2GB (zipped).
Apr 7, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I think I have SNES at like 400MB's and Genesis slightly less.
Apr 7, 2018 10:55 PM - Depravo: Tom, I can live with 'color', 'armor' etc. In fact it's only pricks who get upset about things like that.
Apr 7, 2018 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not just that, but also adjusting for cultural changes as well. Some mannerisms and metaphors and such wouldn't make sense in the EU when it would in the US
Apr 7, 2018 10:58 PM - Depravo: It probably would to the non-British English speakers of the EU.
Apr 7, 2018 10:59 PM - Depravo: Or at least it would to those people more than it would to the British.
Apr 7, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just had a derp moment lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: Pull down pants FIRST.
Apr 7, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is like why is this Apple TV 4K box pausing? (video buffering) I didn't set it to use the AC Wifi so we had 3 HD streams on the slowest channel lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo LOL
Apr 7, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 works fine but 3 is just too much on the N or what ever channel is bellow AC lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: Anyway, all this ROM business is because I ordered one of the new Pi3s this morning.
Apr 7, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a doughnut  lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: I'm going to make my own SNES Classic. With blackjack. And hookers.
Apr 7, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo when you get it, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg3EnkBuqAk&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 7, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Depravo it sounds super fun 
Apr 7, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: This is why I wanted the full ROM set.
Apr 7, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just loaded up Romflix on my Shield TV and enjoy it like crazy  (it even downloaded and organized all the ROM's) lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: 21 games? Pfff! I literally have ALL THE GAMES!
Apr 7, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and also downloaded conversions from Japan so even those 
Apr 7, 2018 11:11 PM - Depravo: I even ordered a case that looks like a SNES case.
Apr 7, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh snap you can get it for the Pi too Depravo!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9o-jGkHenM
Apr 7, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RomFlix for Pi!!! 
Apr 7, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: A US SNES case too but there's a very good reason for that.
Apr 7, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9o-jGkHenM&t=2s
Apr 7, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: The reason being that they didn't sell a Jap/EU looking one.
Apr 7, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the EU SNES version better but the US one I didn't mind as much as some people
Apr 7, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me the system didn't matter what it looked like, all I know is I had it hooked up to a stereo system and a nice TV and it sounded amazing!
Apr 7, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: It looks like a robotic arse designed by a cubist futurist in the sixties.
Apr 7, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo that RomFlix would do all the work you have been doing  lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: But it comes with a heat sink so that sealed the deal.
Apr 7, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/a9o-jGkHenM?t=215 like look at the list of games.
Apr 7, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can even Play Halo for the Atari 2600 lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: I downloaded the full 2600 ROM set even though they're all crap.
Apr 7, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: I think it was around 2.1Mb.
Apr 7, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Apr 7, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: I purposely left out all the ROMhacks and PD nonsense.
Apr 7, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent you a link Depravo you should check out some of those options before you do a bunch of work reinventing the wheel 
Apr 7, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pd stuff sucks some of the ROM hacks are fun to try lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:20 PM - Depravo: Although I'm now wishing I tried the Tellytubby Mariokart.
Apr 7, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmoa what?
Apr 7, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXVQ96qwQbQ K
Apr 7, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 7, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: Ha, and now I don't have to.
Apr 7, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good link? I get my Original Xbox stuff there too lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:25 PM - Noctosphere: when i woke up this morning, around 5h30am, there was 384900 members exactly
Apr 7, 2018 11:25 PM - Noctosphere: 46 subscribed today
Apr 7, 2018 11:25 PM - Noctosphere: 
Apr 7, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: Does this bother you?
Apr 7, 2018 11:27 PM - Noctosphere: not at all
Apr 7, 2018 11:27 PM - Noctosphere: the more the merrier
Apr 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We will get more once I am allowed to post my private video collection... LOL
Apr 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Noctosphere: I also encourage all member to become patreon
Apr 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Noctosphere: 
Apr 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably mostly protesters but what ever lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Depravo: It bothers me. I have to moderate you idiots.
Apr 7, 2018 11:28 PM - Noctosphere: xD
Apr 7, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PSs2InPL8E 128GB Ultimate Amiga Pi image.... I kind of want a Pi3 now lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: Order one NOW. I did.
Apr 7, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: Also: "just wanting to ask do you think mental disorders are real or is it all in peoples heads"
Apr 7, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I read online that a Pi3 is actually faster than a Vampire Amiga 500 lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I think chemical imbalances can cause most issues.... including religion lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:32 PM - Depravo: I want to write "logic" on a big stick and wallop the author of that sentence.
Apr 7, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Food allergies, environmental pollution, genetic faults... the list goes on.
Apr 7, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
Apr 7, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: Whatever the cause, yes, it is in their collective heads.
Apr 7, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: That's the problem: The problem is in their heads.
Apr 7, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the hardest things to fix is a broken CPU...
Apr 7, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: Anyway, listen to this. LOUD.
Apr 7, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPE9uSFFxrI
Apr 7, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fn36l_z3WY Only if you listen to this lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:39 PM - Depravo: I mean it could almost be comedy.
Apr 7, 2018 11:39 PM - Depravo: Imagine Steve Wright saying that.
Apr 7, 2018 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 7, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No kenenthk  lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:40 PM - Depravo: " I thought I was crazy but the doctor said it was all in my head."
Apr 7, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: Haha Psio.
Apr 7, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: Here's another one on a similar theme https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHAzNU4Vsus
Apr 7, 2018 11:43 PM - Depravo: Fortunately I can edit shouts so you'll never know I pressed shift-v instead of ctrl-v.
Apr 7, 2018 11:43 PM - Depravo: I also edited a typo in that last shout too.
Apr 7, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: And that one.
Apr 7, 2018 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Get me food
Apr 7, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: And that one too. I'll stop now because if highlight every time I correct a typo I'll never stop typing.
Apr 7, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Typo monsta got me!!! lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Get me food depravo
Apr 7, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eHMgXlugIU
Apr 7, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just eat one of your neighbors  lol
Apr 7, 2018 11:56 PM - Depravo: Just saw this in my suggested videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH9FyLsfDzw
Apr 7, 2018 11:56 PM - Depravo: Watching it again because damn that girl.
Apr 8, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yes she is hot and I have been posting that here for days just ask migles lol
Apr 8, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was like 21 I worked at a bar with a girl who looked she could be her 10 pound heavier twin... she had pierced nipples... I miss seeing those lol
Apr 8, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: Yep, I know that video because of you.
Apr 8, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: Going back to our earlier conversation I don't like pierced nipples on women.
Apr 8, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: Hypocritical, I know, because I have a pierced nipple myself.
Apr 8, 2018 12:06 AM - Depravo: Which I did myself because I'm fucking METAL!
Apr 8, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 8, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Q4SZFR1uxc
Apr 8, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_Q4SZFR1uxc?t=473 Where do I find this Metallica cover? lol
Apr 8, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uPSH6dA.mp4 Bitcoins being made!
Apr 8, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to do some sort of project  but the tools I ordered to do like 2-3 projects have yet to arrive and uugghh everything I have here is either hacked to the max or can't be hacked at all 
Apr 8, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could remove the clock capacitor in my original Xbox but I am trying to wait for the hard drive and SATA adapter to arrive...  plus dremel tool for some cutting action (going to install a larger fan)
Apr 8, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just seen an ad for "hard sparkling water" wtf.... Lol
Apr 8, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.henryshardsparkling.com
Apr 8, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sugar free but I still can't have it lol
Apr 8, 2018 12:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird.... My wife is looking for a bottle of crown Royal she missplaced
Apr 8, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I offer her some of my 200 dollar bottle of whiskey... Decides to accuse me of taking hers lol retard
Apr 8, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Her daughter 99% chance she stole it.
Apr 8, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news in looking for booze I found my laptop so now I can install this dual core chip in it!!! Sundays project!!! Lol
Apr 8, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This I have all the tools for and the thermal interface material this is gonna be awesome.
Apr 8, 2018 1:25 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 8, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk can I call you special K? Lol
Apr 8, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Magnum makes condoms and ice cream and guns.....
Apr 8, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/a1cevNZ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 8, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MWuRTjX_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 8, 2018 3:03 AM - kenenthk: Why's every fast food place gotta be all about burgers
Apr 8, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap and when it's ground up meat they can hide stuff in it like sugar and soy and all kinds of cheapness
Apr 8, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On a fun note I side loaded the apk for Direct TV on my Shield TV and it worked!!! Better than the Roku version lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Pm me your direct TV account psi
Apr 8, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol 
Apr 8, 2018 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Our hospital has a pretty good Cafe I can get a good Ruben meal for like 5 bucks
Apr 8, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds delicious 
Apr 8, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a rueben lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:16 AM - kenenthk: They get old after a while but also has good Angus and chicken meals
Apr 8, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually hospital food sucks ass but the cages are awesome
Apr 8, 2018 3:17 AM - kenenthk: It's a pretty nice set up I can get a nice cooked meal right where I work
Apr 8, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cafe not cage
Apr 8, 2018 3:17 AM - kenenthk: Only crappy part is they close at 630 and I'm there tell midnight
Apr 8, 2018 3:19 AM - kenenthk: Might swing by bk but should go to the store instead
Apr 8, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least you can steal food from the patients especially if they have a come ward those guys never eat
Apr 8, 2018 3:19 AM - kenenthk: I do that in the hospice building
Apr 8, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:20 AM - kenenthk: No joke though when I was filling in over there they said I could have anything in the fridges lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coma why is autocorrect fighting me over words I spelled correctly....
Apr 8, 2018 3:21 AM - kenenthk: I believe you mean spell
Apr 8, 2018 3:21 AM - kenenthk: My cat needs food but fuck that asshole
Apr 8, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make it catch a mouse lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Should just let it loose in the hospital
Apr 8, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The patients would love it as long as they don't be allergic lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Fill it up with an oxygen tank
Apr 8, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife would die hmmm kenenthk shave your can put the hair in a pillow and mail it to my wife lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:23 AM - kenenthk: This chick keeps messaging me whenever she breaks up with her boyfriend
Apr 8, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cat
Apr 8, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk don't be the second choice tell her you can bang her but don't expect a relationship lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:25 AM - kenenthk: Now she's asking about this girl I'm seeing like you jealous
Apr 8, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:26 AM - kenenthk: She is kinda hot and nothings official with us yet :hmm:
Apr 8, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well bang her! Lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go get you some! Lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:27 AM - kenenthk: This girls werid like she doesn't want me sleeping with other girls but I keep getting the I'm not ready yet
Apr 8, 2018 3:29 AM - kenenthk: And I got an hour to decide on driving to the store or getting fast food
Apr 8, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wierd lol I ahte that shit had a lesbian friend freak out on me if I even looked at other women lol she was confused at best
Apr 8, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Store is probably more money depending but better for you
Apr 8, 2018 3:31 AM - kenenthk: You're probably why she's a lesbian
Apr 8, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nah she was a lesbian when I met her we hung out a lot slept together a few times but nothing serious
Apr 8, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if I had a pussy she would have stayed but lebos gonna Les lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lesbian lol stop correcting me....
Apr 8, 2018 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Wouldn't that make her bisexual
Apr 8, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure I mean the 2 years I was arround her I was like the only dick lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least that I know of but eh what ever lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Look up bbw lesbianism
Apr 8, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Might buy me a wire xb1 controller saw a pretty good off brand one at walmart for 25
Apr 8, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a 360 USB controller was pretty good
Apr 8, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also got a wireless adapter for 360 controllers but I could never get it working reliable
Apr 8, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was like I had to set it up every time I wanted to use it 
Apr 8, 2018 3:46 AM - kenenthk: I can't do wireless with pc anymore
Apr 8, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't mind some wireless things like if it not a pain In the ass to use... Bad enough I have to charge shit constantly lol
Apr 8, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting tired of charging like 2 phones 4 controllers tv remotes Android box remotes and mice and and and lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 9, 2018)

Apr 8, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Fast charging is a blessing
Apr 8, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It wouldn't be so bad if like things had larger batteries so if you charge something it can last a week or two
Apr 8, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk yes yes it is but only my tablet and 1 or 2 of my things does it 
Apr 8, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone gets like 80% in an hour not sure if it's fast charge or just the small ass battery lol
Apr 8, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Serious if I use the GPS in it for 2 hours it's like 70% dead
Apr 8, 2018 4:05 AM - kenenthk: GPS is useless in bad weather
Apr 8, 2018 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Maps claims a 5 mile drive took 2 hours one night
Apr 8, 2018 4:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Apr 8, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I just rooted one of my phones and stripped out a bunch of LG and Metro PCS junkware and omg it's faster now...
Apr 8, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 8, 2018 7:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oy6Lfef.jpg
Apr 8, 2018 8:36 AM - Flame: ken
Apr 8, 2018 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Apr 8, 2018 9:31 AM - Flame: in your dreams
Apr 8, 2018 9:36 AM - Depravo: Fuck your dreams.
Apr 8, 2018 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Thays the only way to feel good pleasure
Apr 8, 2018 9:53 AM - hobbledehoy899: Dream penetration
Apr 8, 2018 10:14 AM - migles: i am playing the PC VERSION of MARIO SUNSHINE
Apr 8, 2018 10:14 AM - migles: not made by nintendo, without mario
Apr 8, 2018 10:15 AM - Flame: inception...
Apr 8, 2018 10:15 AM - Flame: bwong!!!!
Apr 8, 2018 10:15 AM - migles: aka A HAT IN TIME
Apr 8, 2018 10:15 AM - Flame: is it good migles?
Apr 8, 2018 10:15 AM - migles: its fun and i love it
Apr 8, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: but fuck, can't stop thinking this is basically a mario game
Apr 8, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: there are like 5 worlds IIRC, and you had collect 40 sprites (in this game is hourglasses)
Apr 8, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: there is a main hub
Apr 8, 2018 10:17 AM - migles: i love it
Apr 8, 2018 10:17 AM - migles: https://youtu.be/l6lC3t40W7o?t=1m54s
Apr 8, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gamejolt.com/games/grand-dad/162835
Apr 8, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: this game is actually great
Apr 8, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: its like shovel knight from an alternate dimension
Apr 8, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: i never actually played shovel knight
Apr 8, 2018 10:26 AM - Veho: It's shit.
Apr 8, 2018 10:36 AM - migles: shovel knight?
Apr 8, 2018 10:40 AM - Veho: Yes. Fite me.
Apr 8, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: lel
Apr 8, 2018 10:44 AM - migles: it's one of thoose ammount of games that i installed, tried for 10 seconds in the tutorial level, got annoyed or was not in the mood to play and never touched again
Apr 8, 2018 10:44 AM - migles: i do this a lot... specially when games had a funcking ton of text or dont let you actually start playing
Apr 8, 2018 10:49 AM - Veho: I tried it on the 3DS.
Apr 8, 2018 11:03 AM - Flame: veho you fucking hipster 
Apr 8, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: Fuck off Flame  
Apr 8, 2018 11:06 AM - Flame: look at me im veho soo cool hating on something which good but cool to hate..
Apr 8, 2018 11:06 AM - Flame: 
Apr 8, 2018 11:15 AM - Veho: Name one other supposedly good thing that I hate 
Apr 8, 2018 11:17 AM - Flame: Pokemon.
Apr 8, 2018 11:17 AM - Flame: 
Apr 8, 2018 11:23 AM - Veho: When did I ever say I hated Pokemon you lying turd 
Apr 8, 2018 11:25 AM - Flame: how dare you call this turd; lying you scum.
Apr 8, 2018 11:25 AM - Flame: 
Apr 8, 2018 11:33 AM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/GaryDelaney/status/982944067750383617
Apr 8, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: dont understand the ekranoplan joke
Apr 8, 2018 11:39 AM - Depravo: https://youtu.be/Wy0UNvL37vo?t=2m52s
Apr 8, 2018 11:39 AM - Depravo: It's a ludicrous jetski/aeroplane but that wasn't the joke.
Apr 8, 2018 11:45 AM - Veho: I don't get the joke either  
Apr 8, 2018 11:45 AM - Veho: Is it that "ski" suffix thing?
Apr 8, 2018 11:45 AM - Veho: Jet-ski, brewski, Trotski?
Apr 8, 2018 11:47 AM - Depravo: Yes, that.
Apr 8, 2018 11:48 AM - Depravo: All Russian words end in 'ski'.
Apr 8, 2018 11:54 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yo8ablr6bA
Apr 8, 2018 11:54 AM - Veho: Ground effect vehicles are neat.
Apr 8, 2018 11:56 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svvfzETPmNg
Apr 8, 2018 12:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OkieS
Apr 8, 2018 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho i meant in terms of the art style, music and polish but it plays differently
Apr 8, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like it better than shovel knight but it's easily good enough to get released on steam and eshop etc
Apr 8, 2018 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it probably won't since it uses some bootleg graphics
Apr 8, 2018 1:17 PM - hobbledehoy899: https://youtu.be/TNj2SFpdcVI
Apr 8, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: hmm, my phone battery died while in a call
Apr 8, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: (it was at about 10 percent, but the call was important)
Apr 8, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: now i putted him to charging, its been in 2% for the last hour
Apr 8, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: charging while turned off btw
Apr 8, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: turned it on, still 2%
Apr 8, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: disconnected the wire and connected again, 2%
Apr 8, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles stop using your phone to sexting! lol
Apr 8, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EnWsW
Apr 8, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/n4UHo
Apr 8, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W1bN9cB
Apr 8, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W1OuL I would still eat one... lol
Apr 8, 2018 5:04 PM - hobbledehoy899: slice of french bread
Apr 8, 2018 5:06 PM - hobbledehoy899: https://imgur.com/gallery/NN3O2H8 take that richard
Apr 8, 2018 5:11 PM - hobbledehoy899: this is why people really shouldn't call it free software
Apr 8, 2018 5:11 PM - hobbledehoy899: instead they should call it libre software, in fact some projects already do
Apr 8, 2018 5:12 PM - hobbledehoy899: but yeah, when most people hear "free software" they think "freeware"
Apr 8, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/p5lnNfy.png This picture always drives me crazy... Just because someone is handicapped doesn't make them a good person,,, As someone who almost killed a special Olympics man with my bare hands I can attest to this fact.
Apr 8, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Attempted to rape me in a bathroom, when I confronted the staff about it, the response was "He is only doing what he was taught.." I was pissed "Who the fuck is teaching him that?"
Apr 8, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After that I didn't feel bad at all about knocking 3-5 of his teeth out... lol
Apr 8, 2018 5:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: good for you
Apr 8, 2018 5:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: i feel the exact same way
Apr 8, 2018 5:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: https://imgur.com/gallery/OKzKWmx
Apr 8, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that picture creeps me out lol
Apr 8, 2018 5:41 PM - hobbledehoy899: snails are bizarre and i love them for it
Apr 8, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they mate like slugs
Apr 8, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvnqPVfSJVI weird lol
Apr 8, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/azq6Msr.mp4
Apr 8, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: I had a McD Happy meal today. It made me happy.
Apr 8, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: What was the toy?
Apr 8, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: A Peter Rabbit figurine.
Apr 8, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: I was going to just buy the toy but then I figured, the toy is $2, the happy meal is $3...
Apr 8, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: So $1 got me a salad, nuggets and a juicebox.
Apr 8, 2018 6:54 PM - Veho: Some of my kid's favourite toys are those happy meal toys. There's an Optimus Prime, and a few Snoopys, and a few Super Marios, and a few Pokemon, and they had Beanie Babies for a while so there's a tiny lion plushie.
Apr 8, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: She loves them.
Apr 8, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: There were a few others that were complete flops though.
Apr 8, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VXPo0
Apr 8, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: "Another quality post by  AbortedFetusNecrophiliac"~90% of the comments
Apr 8, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VXvRs5J
Apr 8, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I7Cmt
Apr 8, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: That "damp cloth" looked like a slice of ham at first.
Apr 8, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/dam/news/images/2018/04/01/Brandy-Contreras-mug-45.jpg/jcr:content/renditions/cq5dam.web.1280.1280.jpeg Mam please look at the camera.... mam please look straight into the camera....
Apr 8, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 8, 2018 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Apr 8, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: https://i0.wp.com/static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/BcO-TpWFb8S-png__880.jpg?resize=700%2C708&ssl=1
Apr 8, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: Maybe there were two cameras.
Apr 8, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 8, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CJyXOun.gif
Apr 8, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I told them filling the balloons with hydrogen was great at parties!
Apr 8, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 more days, I switch ISP's I hope this is faster lol 150 up 150 down is gonna be nice 
Apr 8, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 dollars a month then like 8 dollars for taxes and fee's lol
Apr 8, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: Cheaper than helium, better buoyancy... it's perfect!
Apr 8, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: But noooo.
Apr 8, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: "Veho, what about the explosions?"
Apr 8, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried aceteline but it doesn't float :
Apr 8, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 8, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does however make mini mushroom clouds when the balloon is lit on fire... lol
Apr 8, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: "Look, Nguyen is a pretty chill guy, just don't mess with his hair or he'll explode." "Like, start yelling?" "No."
Apr 8, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tLNgz7q.jpg
Apr 8, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: "And this picture is the last time Bob felt his legs."
Apr 8, 2018 7:42 PM - kenenthk: New raspberry pi out
Apr 8, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: It costs $0.1 but the shipping is $100.
Apr 8, 2018 7:45 PM - kenenthk: No USB 3 srill
Apr 8, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: Do you have any sauce on that, ken?
Apr 8, 2018 7:48 PM - kenenthk: Want some sauce?
Apr 8, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/hlMVu
Apr 8, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: New RPi was out on March 14. Pi day.
Apr 8, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: I ordered one yesterday.
Apr 8, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Compaq Presario V3000 laptop has proven way more difficult to swap out CPU's than I had imagined lol
Apr 8, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 39 screws and 8 ribbon cables and flipping it over 20 times I am taking a break before I throw it lol
Apr 8, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate when you have to remove the keyboard to do something on a laptop....
Apr 8, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: pi 4?
Apr 8, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: what it's is price?
Apr 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Depravo: It's just an improved Pi3 and the price is the same.
Apr 8, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: ho
Apr 8, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: maybe i will get one when pi4 happens
Apr 8, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: wanted a torrent box
Apr 8, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-3-model-bplus-sale-now-35/
Apr 8, 2018 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Migles I'm calling nsa on you
Apr 8, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: whjat
Apr 8, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: what
Apr 8, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: what has nsa to do with it
Apr 8, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: i dont have facebook
Apr 8, 2018 9:33 PM - kenenthk: You have nothing
Apr 8, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 8, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/78VQR Cool Pi project!
Apr 8, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: damn i am enjoying this game so much
Apr 8, 2018 9:37 PM - kenenthk: No one cares
Apr 8, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S6tB0
Apr 8, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles docking is not a game  lol
Apr 8, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qiP16
Apr 8, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: kenenthk cheer up
Apr 8, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: play this game as well, its so damn fun
Apr 8, 2018 9:51 PM - kenenthk: Migles thinks flapping is a game
Apr 8, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i mean this http://store.steampowered.com/app/253230/A_Hat_in_Time/
Apr 8, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: its on gog as well, drm free
Apr 8, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8yr_StC3uw
Apr 8, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there is a GoG pirate web page where they just mirror the content or something...
Apr 8, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't bother looking for it because 99% of the time GoG is so cheap they deserve the tiny bit of money they get lol
Apr 8, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: there is psio 
Apr 8, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: and thats where i downloaded it from ;O;
Apr 8, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: heh, i had several stuff of gog
Apr 8, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: purchased several games from them, this game i will definitly buy it in a sale later when i have spare money
Apr 8, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: but damn, this is totally mario sunshine but cooler
Apr 8, 2018 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Give me the drm code
Apr 8, 2018 10:20 PM - Joe88: still pirated it and beat everything, waiting for the last 2 world dlc the dev was adding
Apr 8, 2018 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Anyone wanna buy a stick of truth code only 19.99
Apr 8, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51052337 100GB's of RAM.... lol
Apr 8, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51052337 100GB's of RAM.... lol < Put in a $50 bid, win, sell 2x2GB on ebay for $20 each 
Apr 8, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be done I guess lol
Apr 8, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is several lots like that right now
Apr 8, 2018 11:27 PM - Joe88: looks like all server ram
Apr 8, 2018 11:27 PM - Joe88: and ddr2
Apr 8, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.adultswim.com/videos/robot-chicken/mad-matt-cancellation-road/
Apr 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: i found veho in imgur!!!
Apr 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/BAmT8
Apr 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: he is in the comments
Apr 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: i am happy that i randomly found him lel
Apr 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: but damn, veho is pretty dumb :C
Apr 9, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho doesn't steal bikes 
Apr 9, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wf4qx5f.gifv
Apr 9, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/ColorlessFoolhardyAmericanindianhorse Hey look out for the hay!
Apr 9, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://g.redditmedia.com/Hgi6u6B_w1Z4asE0IcPZRvsVUJ00OT6_GrxTvcSnTsU.gif?w=368&fm=mp4&mp4-fragmented=false&s=b40eea4f843d5f1e8b2e6076464dd204
Apr 9, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was at that moment Timmy became an only child.
Apr 9, 2018 1:41 AM - CitizenSnips: that tv must've hurt a lot
Apr 9, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They say you gain 15 pounds on TV, but in his case I think the TV just pounded him... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 10, 2018)

Apr 9, 2018 4:53 AM - Veho: The TV adds 15 pounds. The closet adds 150 more.
Apr 9, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lWvmHcn.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 5:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SSkWhCT.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 6:17 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Customer: Is this enough?
Apr 9, 2018 6:18 AM - Sora de Eclaune: In my hand: $2.37
Apr 9, 2018 6:18 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Total listed on screen: $4.75
Apr 9, 2018 6:19 AM - Sora de Eclaune: So they get rid of several items. After they get their $0.02, they put one of the items back on the counter to get it with their change.
Apr 9, 2018 6:21 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oh, and I had a man ask for my name and number in Spanglish, with the heaviest spanish accent I have ever heard. Even a spanish-speaking coworker hardly understood him.
Apr 9, 2018 6:25 AM - Veho: I thought girls liked accents.
Apr 9, 2018 6:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sIFYIHW.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully chrome doesn't drain my lte my internets out for 5 hours 
Apr 9, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: And people ask me way I have 2tbs worth of movie content
Apr 9, 2018 7:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jYrcJZa.mp4
Apr 9, 2018 7:20 AM - kenenthk: The only good part was the driver being slung out
Apr 9, 2018 7:23 AM - Veho: That's the only part.
Apr 9, 2018 7:25 AM - kenenthk: The truck didn't fall on its side or anything
Apr 9, 2018 7:31 AM - Veho: It coincided with the driver being slung out.
Apr 9, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: I'm glad the run command can open folders because the batteries in my fucking mouse just died
Apr 9, 2018 8:16 AM - Localhorst86: isn't navigating the explorer with the arrow keys a lot faster?
Apr 9, 2018 8:51 AM - Veho: >not using Total Commander
Apr 9, 2018 9:40 AM - AlanJohn: https://www.twitch.tv/alanjohn
Apr 9, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DChZW
Apr 9, 2018 10:10 AM - migles: veho?
Apr 9, 2018 10:10 AM - migles: 12:53 AM - migles: i found veho in imgur!!! 12:53 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/BAmT8 12:53 AM - migles: he is in the comments 12:53 AM - migles: i am happy that i randomly found him lel 12:53 AM - migles: but damn, veho is pretty dumb :C
Apr 9, 2018 10:24 AM - Veho: Fuck off migles.
Apr 9, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: how come you didn't see the problem with that can ;O;
Apr 9, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: I was too focused on the contents.
Apr 9, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: I was like "what's wrong with tomato?"
Apr 9, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: "Was he expecting dog food?"
Apr 9, 2018 10:26 AM - Veho: "Is there something about that bowl that precludes tomato?"
Apr 9, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: lel
Apr 9, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: i don't understand that one about the spaguetti....
Apr 9, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: is that a trend or something?
Apr 9, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: Also I was lying to get points. I am a points whore, I love having my e-peen stroked  ;O;
Apr 9, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: Spaghetti? Which one?
Apr 9, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: 4th one
Apr 9, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: The hair straightener?
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: where she eats spagueti from a bag
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/7S7rbnt.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Oh, that.
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Well it happened in an episode of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia"
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: So I guess that's where it started?
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: ho, it's a reference
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: i dont think i seen that show
Apr 9, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/066/128/a8e.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: hooo
Apr 9, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: i seen that gif
Apr 9, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: whats the story? he was forbidden to bring a plate?
Apr 9, 2018 10:33 AM - Veho: I have no idea, I never watched the show.
Apr 9, 2018 10:34 AM - Veho: I just know the maymay.
Apr 9, 2018 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: those are dumb anyway
Apr 9, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: time to play a hat in time
Apr 9, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: maymays are dumb
Apr 9, 2018 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: one of the worst image dumps i've seen
Apr 9, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're usually good
Apr 9, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: veho
Apr 9, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: make sure to send me every boobs you get from your internet point whoring
Apr 9, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: do you also want the vargena?
Apr 9, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/ToitU
Apr 9, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: specially the vergene
Apr 9, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: I am yet to receive pics of bobs or verguna
Apr 9, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: But as soon as I get one I'm forwarding it straight to you.
Apr 9, 2018 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats up with that can being wider than the lid anyway
Apr 9, 2018 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've never seen a can like that
Apr 9, 2018 10:50 AM - Veho: It's because of the can opener, no?
Apr 9, 2018 10:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: no
Apr 9, 2018 10:50 AM - Veho: It bends the lid edge inwards as it cuts.
Apr 9, 2018 10:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's only very slightly
Apr 9, 2018 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: the gap wouldn't be big enough to see the contents very well
Apr 9, 2018 10:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks shopped
Apr 9, 2018 10:52 AM - Veho: The lid is hanging over the far side of the can.
Apr 9, 2018 10:52 AM - Veho: It's not centered.
Apr 9, 2018 10:52 AM - Veho: It's standing on the farther edge.
Apr 9, 2018 10:53 AM - Veho: That's why you can see inside the can as well.
Apr 9, 2018 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: it still looks way smaller than the can
Apr 9, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: veho you are my favorite black dude~
Apr 9, 2018 10:58 AM - Veho: Perspective.
Apr 9, 2018 10:59 AM - Veho: migles what the fuck are you talking about?
Apr 9, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: you are the coolest of black names here
Apr 9, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: fuck you then
Apr 9, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: don't like a compliment :C
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 AM - Veho: I just didn't know what the fuck you were talking about.
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 AM - Veho: And if you knew the other former staffers you wouldn't say I was your favourite.
Apr 9, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: you promissed me boobs when you get famous
Apr 9, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: that gives you like 1000 like points
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah, maybe it's just the perspective
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: mthrnite is my favorite former staff, sorry Veho
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: but you might be second
Apr 9, 2018 11:31 AM - Veho: What about Vulpes? Shame on you, TRJ
Apr 9, 2018 11:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: fine
Apr 9, 2018 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1. mthrnite 2. ace gunman 3. vulpes 4. you
Apr 9, 2018 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: happy?
Apr 9, 2018 11:56 AM - Veho: Yes  
Apr 9, 2018 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: good
Apr 9, 2018 12:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oRf71aD.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 12:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4p3M2
Apr 9, 2018 12:46 PM - T-hug: Wtf japan
Apr 9, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SyFaZPj
Apr 9, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug it should have USB so you can connect it to a TV or computer and display different pictures or maybe even animated ones... lol
Apr 9, 2018 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KrwOnYA
Apr 9, 2018 12:55 PM - T-hug: Ive seen that condom one but saying welsh
Apr 9, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 9, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSXrNoorVGs Turn an old PC into an Xbox! lol (kind of)
Apr 9, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsPLDSqVqSc
Apr 9, 2018 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi but does it run xbox games?
Apr 9, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that there are any xbox games i would care about running
Apr 9, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but some people care aboutthat
Apr 9, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: stupid sexy japan
Apr 9, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: but sexy japan is best japan
Apr 9, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles what kind of freaky shit did you come across this time?
Apr 9, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: were tentacles involved? cause i am totally into that 
Apr 9, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No if you want to run Xbox games you need an Xbox or a 360 or some on the Xbox One. lol
Apr 9, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0RV0kgdqJU
Apr 9, 2018 3:14 PM - Veho: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/coreywright/kartoffelkrieg-potato-wars?ref=eycfyi
Apr 9, 2018 3:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: is discord dead?
Apr 9, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: discord is dead. long live shitbox.
Apr 9, 2018 3:50 PM - Veho: Discord was a meme.
Apr 9, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: meme today gone tomorrow
Apr 9, 2018 4:08 PM - VinsCool: Long live irc
Apr 9, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: how dare you say long live irc in my shitbox...
Apr 9, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: guards off with his head!
Apr 9, 2018 4:27 PM - VinsCool: Nyahnyahnyah
Apr 9, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IRC is really cool.
Apr 9, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I remember correctly lol
Apr 9, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: cool as a fart
Apr 9, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mints shoved up your ass make for a cool experience? lol
Apr 9, 2018 4:32 PM - Flame: idk, i never use irc
Apr 9, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to use IRC way back in the day when you could DCC stuff and all that
Apr 9, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles what kind of freaky shit did you come across this time?  <<<<< check above links
Apr 9, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LTeGrky.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cFW1JAv.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FZ7pNe9.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: I think whoever took that photo of crucified Santa doesn't understand marketing.
Apr 9, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably not lol
Apr 9, 2018 5:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z5sNM
Apr 9, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my frontlit GBC, it's nice 
Apr 9, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ordered an Everdrive GB X3 as well
Apr 9, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna do a retro review? lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2d7tzm8.mp4
Apr 9, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just got it for my collection
Apr 9, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably even actually use it a lot, too lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unlike my Genesis and Mega Everdrive
Apr 9, 2018 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found one GB game in a drawer, Pokemon Red, but the battery is dead so no saves lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure I have another elsewhere IIRC, but I lost nearly all my GB/C/A games when I moved 
Apr 9, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: My internet came back on an hour before I have to leave for work
Apr 9, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk plenty of time for some porn!!!
Apr 9, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom lol who knew back in the day that these batteries in the carts would be such a bad idea 
Apr 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess there was no such thing as 8 bit flash memory? or maybe there was but it was insanely expensive?
Apr 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: True, but I imagine at that time the alternatives were either more expensive or more annoying to design a portable with.
Apr 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were flash chips back in those days yeah, but super expensive
Apr 9, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To put into something as small as a Gameboy, or GB/C Cartridge anyways
Apr 9, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the Switch carts have some flash memory in them?
Apr 9, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 8GB's could be microSD and the other 32GB could be the permanent game code lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK Switch cartridges are all just read only, saves are stored on the system
Apr 9, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: hey tom, you ordered the gbx x3? make sure to don't forget to press the back of the cart to save
Apr 9, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I know
Apr 9, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about getting the X5, but ehhh
Apr 9, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: you don't mind?
Apr 9, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: i understand that krikkz wanted to make a cheaper version but damn.. sram without a battery...
Apr 9, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saves are for weaklings who can't beat Final Fantasy in one sitting! lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't think an SRAM battery is worth the $30 extra
Apr 9, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: same
Apr 9, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: i don't understand why the pricing for such tiny feature
Apr 9, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: but whatever
Apr 9, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: anyway
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - DinohScene: pff
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - DinohScene: savestates ;')
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus 30 bucks for saves on like what 20 games on the GB?
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - DinohScene: cus why not?
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey   
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: is there any other recent beautifull games like "a hat in time" ?
Apr 9, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: fucking love this mario rippoff
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super Mario Odyssey ;O;O;O
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hatris?
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Hat in Time >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> SMO, trufax 
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: fuck that character, i am sick of him
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cat in the Hat plays with scat?
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yooka Laylee, maybe, but it's a shit ame
Apr 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: game*
Apr 9, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icQFpm_8sdI hat related lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: yooka laylee, i knew about that one
Apr 9, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH1ekuvSYzE
Apr 9, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: can't wait for switch to the hacked the fuck out, and mod the shit out of odysei with good characters
Apr 9, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, there aren't a whole lot of good 3D platformers that aren't 15 years old these days
Apr 9, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 3D platformer have you played Super Mario 64? lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: psio "a hat in time" is basically mario sunshine without the water pump
Apr 9, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: 3d plataformers are awesome :C
Apr 9, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so it's half a mario game ? lol 
Apr 9, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you go play Bubsy 3D on the PS1 and tell me 3D platformers are awesome  lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: except when you trying to plataform and fucking have no idea where youir character will land, or trying to plataform in thoose ropes and always fall down because the lack of depth feeling
Apr 9, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could try the "HD Remasters" of the various PS2 3D platformers migles
Apr 9, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie Sly Collection, Jak and Daxter, Ratchet and Clank
Apr 9, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah those are pretty good.
Apr 9, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: thoose are good ones 
Apr 9, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: played them 
Apr 9, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: sadly for pc there are not many
Apr 9, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bubsy 3D is like a demo of all the things not to do in a 3D platformer lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psychonauts was a pretty good 3D platformer, if a little weird, which is on PC
Apr 9, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MDK on the PC go play it  lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MDK 2 also
Apr 9, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lot's of 3D platformers on emulators lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Snake Pass was an interesting one as well on PC
Apr 9, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 PS1 PS2 GameCube PSP and more lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: but psio, nowadays they look bad :C
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghhh Snake Pass almost made me throw my mouse lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: OMG THIS GAME
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: snake pass, damn i completly forgot that existed
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Absolutely gorgeous game though....
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: i remember people complaining
Apr 9, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it's on that girl who is fit page lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a small download and it's good but very frustrating at times.
Apr 9, 2018 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The controls and camera are pretty shit on Snake Pass, but otherwise it's decentish lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: thanks, i will try that
Apr 9, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your just used to handling snakes more than I am.... lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: 1 GB... it is super short »
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: ?
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 4 or 5 hours long
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh migles try out that Yarn game too... I forget the name lol
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unraveled?
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The graphics are stunning
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unravel, yeah
Apr 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's a 2D platformer IIRC
Apr 9, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: its ea games :C
Apr 9, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: that not fat girl has it as well nice
Apr 9, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so get it from the girl EA will get nothing lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: i get almost everything from her nowadays psio, my favorite place
Apr 9, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I usually tend to download those repacks
Apr 9, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz muh storage space 
Apr 9, 2018 7:03 PM - migles: since i found that website i had been just hoarding theese repacks
Apr 9, 2018 7:03 PM - migles: waiting for the day i can't pay the internet anymore and must rely in offline storage :C
Apr 9, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I know the feeling... this complete Xbox set is sitting at like 1.4TB's or something so my game drive has 100GB's free...
Apr 9, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for a 2TB drive to arrive so I can just slam them all inside the Xbox and not worry about it lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: and there is a bunch of shit i downloaded i forgot!!
Apr 9, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: i have wolfenstein 2 to try!!
Apr 9, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: also that shit mafia 3.. mafia 1 was such a great game  i still try the latter ones hoping for something
Apr 9, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wolfenstein 2 was ok
Apr 9, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not as good as Old Blood or New Order though
Apr 9, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have only played the first 1 I beat it an all but it was meh to me...
Apr 9, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It came out at a time I was pretty sick of FPS shooters though so they all kind of blended into 1 game lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: tom, that not fat firl doesn't have the new order :C so i had to try this one
Apr 9, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: i had the wolfenstein 3d
Apr 9, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: when i was a kiddo
Apr 9, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: HO WAIT
Apr 9, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: not that one
Apr 9, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: i had the return to castle wolfeinstein
Apr 9, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: tried to play it not long ago, adn that game aged so bad
Apr 9, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you play cuphead?
Apr 9, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Apr 9, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dead Island games any good?
Apr 9, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: cuphead yes, not really a fan, but i see why people enjoy it, its good
Apr 9, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: dead island games, get boring after a while, story is so shit
Apr 9, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want a game like Land of the Dead Road to Fiddlers Green.....
Apr 9, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a good Zombie game lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: i was playing the first dead island, and i did enjoyed it a while
Apr 9, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Seeing it on the original Xbox made me remember playing it on the PC lol)
Apr 9, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: but i reached a part of the map, and i abandoned the game lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dead Island by yourself was pretty shit, yeah
Apr 9, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But multiplayer was decent
Apr 9, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: the visuals are good
Apr 9, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess technically co-op on most shit games kinda improves them lol
Apr 9, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: *reached a new map, in other part of the island
Apr 9, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: it has an inventory system kinda like borderlands
Apr 9, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: you get weapons of different rarities and stuff
Apr 9, 2018 7:15 PM - migles: i wanted to try the second game after finish dead island, but since i didn't finished it lel
Apr 9, 2018 7:16 PM - migles: did you guys tried the escapists?
Apr 9, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: wow, just found out, fortine is a tower defence? i mean the actual game, not the PVE
Apr 9, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: *not the battle royale part
Apr 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's what it originally launched as. Then Epic Games saw PUBG was reeaaaaaaal popular, so they decided to copy it
Apr 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And got reeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal popular
Apr 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What with being free and al
Apr 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Apr 9, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: i tried the battle royale, heh, not for me
Apr 9, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: but i like some tower defence games
Apr 9, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: i wanted to try that puke game
Apr 9, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: pugb
Apr 9, 2018 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was all Battle Royale'd out with H1Z1 before PUBG came out, so I haven't bothered with any
Apr 9, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: but heh, spedning money in a game i might not enjoy :C they don't have a free trial right?
Apr 9, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i played dead island once (solo)
Apr 9, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: thought it was pretty cool
Apr 9, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but way too hard to play solo
Apr 9, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: never played it again since i couldn't get friends to join
Apr 9, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't try very hard tbh
Apr 9, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i like how it was a refreshing change on your typical zombie shooter fare
Apr 9, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's certainly much more pleasant to look at than the typical dark grimy zombie games
Apr 9, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: yeah the graphics where pretty and good
Apr 9, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: and it was not like "dark, in the night zombie game"
Apr 9, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Migles do you liek manga?
Apr 9, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: veho i seen that manga list in imgur 
Apr 9, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: i might give them a try
Apr 9, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: i always enjoyed duck tales comic books so...
Apr 9, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: You might like the Elf-san wa Yaserarenai one.
Apr 9, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: It's about thicc elf girls.
Apr 9, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: huuu
Apr 9, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: it's in that list?
Apr 9, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: i saved the link for later
Apr 9, 2018 7:33 PM - migles: ho yeah its the first one
Apr 9, 2018 7:33 PM - migles: that thing with the dog cone was weird...
Apr 9, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: It's to prevent her from stuffing french fries in her mouth.
Apr 9, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: It's a comedy ecchi manga with chubby monster girls.
Apr 9, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: I mean "chubby", they're positively stick thin compared to the artist's... ahem, _other_ work.
Apr 9, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: HE ALSO DOES PORN
Apr 9, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: are these mangas for free? or i must pirate them?
Apr 9, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did someone say porn?
Apr 9, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: They are... attainable.
Apr 9, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: do you need special players for that?
Apr 9, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: i remember years ago there were some mangas in special formats
Apr 9, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: or is standart PDF\website?
Apr 9, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tOvTsfF.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: Just google the title, you'll find websites where you can read it.
Apr 9, 2018 7:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 9, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: damn
Apr 9, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: DOOM is being a space hog
Apr 9, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: but i still play it from time to time, it's fun
Apr 9, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K0w0X
Apr 9, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ncsjB
Apr 9, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lumft
Apr 9, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/negxxEq
Apr 9, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: is escapists good?
Apr 9, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: i am curious about this game
Apr 9, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles you ever play Spore? AKA Penis Monster Maker Deluxe?
Apr 9, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vimeo.com/66674657
Apr 9, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is in that video!!! At 2:36 lol
Apr 9, 2018 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: is he really?
Apr 9, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: no but i wanted to get that game ever since it came out
Apr 9, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: here ya go psio https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1xeRVk9Kec
Apr 9, 2018 10:35 PM - migles: psio see that LGR review of spore, its fun
Apr 9, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles that girl has it lol
Apr 9, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: yeah
Apr 9, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The GOG version
Apr 9, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: its also in that website you know from gog
Apr 9, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: yeah, i just never bothered to really get it
Apr 9, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: because you know, it ended up being kinda a shit game
Apr 9, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually have the original in a big box
Apr 9, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was OK back in the day, mostly to mess with making new monsters but the expansion didn't do much for it...
Apr 9, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's a great idea, but a bad game.
Apr 9, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://igotzits.com/
Apr 9, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VKkEMTL.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/steE4sM.jpg
Apr 9, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a Raspberry Pi emulator.... lol
Apr 9, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sourceforge.net/projects/rpiqemuwindows/
Apr 9, 2018 10:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't most distros for rpi also run on PC
Apr 9, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes but I wanted some of those cool like preconfigured arcade pack images...
Apr 9, 2018 11:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: even raspbian works on pc lol https://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads/
Apr 9, 2018 11:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: which ones?
Apr 9, 2018 11:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: recalbox already works
Apr 9, 2018 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh do you mean with roms included?
Apr 9, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah those naughty packs lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: rip the roms and bios files out of it and stick them in the pc image
Apr 9, 2018 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll use the same paths so it should be easy
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am currently downloading like a 5GB Hyperspin for Shield TV... Ohhhh I need to look up if FIOS has a news group server!!! (switching ISP) my current ISP got rid of it's news group server years ago 
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: or might be easier to stick them on the hdd after installing the os
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's hyperspin for shield tv?
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that shit is so hard to set up though
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True, I think the UI and being all preconfigured is what was attracting me to try them lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i can get mame working alright... after a full day of setting stuff up...
Apr 9, 2018 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's kind of what it was designed for and support for other platforms seems trickier
Apr 9, 2018 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: then you have to start generating rom lists
Apr 9, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah this is a preconfigured thing so maybe I can get it working... I know I utterly failed trying to do Hyperspin on PC lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: could not get it to display games for other platforms
Apr 9, 2018 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't try too hard though
Apr 9, 2018 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: hyperspin is pretty and i haven't found anything else that's as nice when it's all set up but there are many good frontends that are easier to set up
Apr 9, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah MAME for me is pretty easy when it's not fighting with Windows 10 lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: like launchbox or whatever
Apr 9, 2018 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: bigbox i think they call the one that's designed for media center setups
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: or other things that lack a keyboard and mouse
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have RomFlix and LaunchBox but I am addicted to front ends lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: such as an arcade cabinet
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: its paid though i believe
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Ninja Massive (CoinOps) on the original Xbox and that's so awesome lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I bought it lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was worth it, but I love to experiment with all the front ends and emulators lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least hyperspin is free
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably part of the reason its such a pain too
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's no incentive for them to work on improving the usability
Apr 9, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best thing about LaunchBox Big Box mode is it's able to stream to my Shield TV (sort of... some emulators are picky)
Apr 9, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did pay for access to the emumovies thing so i could grab all the themes and video clips and such for the individual games though
Apr 9, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: a lot of the arcade games still didn't have them which is too bad
Apr 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think really at the end of the day... I almost prefer individual emulators lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i certainly do
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i have been toying with the idea of building an arcade cabinet and hyperspin seems like the obvious choice for that
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it would be nice if front ends would let you just grab a small recording of play from your game like "click X to grab the next 10 seconds of footage"
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: on my PC i don't need frontends
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a bad idea
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: though i think nvidia gpus let you do that
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: by pressing a specific hotkey
Apr 9, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: if shadowplay is on
Apr 9, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I could do shadowplay and manually make the recordings and snapshots but eehhh so much work lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it can actually capture the past X seconds
Apr 9, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i believe
Apr 9, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: so if something epic happens that would be good for the clip press that
Apr 9, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah up to like the past 10 minutes I think if you want a giant recording even up to 4K lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you set it up before hand I think you can record as long as you want but you need huge hard drives if your going to record an hour of 4K video lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i have been toying with the idea of building an arcade cabinet and hyperspin seems like the obvious choice for that < I've had these plans to build full sized arcade cabinets for forever lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanna make a total of 3, 2 of them with Raspy Pis for all the home consoles, and then plop some PC hardware in the third dedicated for arcade games that aren't playable on Raspy Pis
Apr 9, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UI wise I think Pi's have it best right now or a dedicated PC booting into Hyperspin
Apr 9, 2018 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you can just install Emulation Station if you want the same UI that most Pi distros use 
Apr 9, 2018 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom i've had that plan for a few years actually
Apr 9, 2018 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i did make an arcade stick
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My ass would just get one of those arcade joystick things and hook it up to hdmi lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: just i am no good with woodworking so for that part i'd prefer to buy a premade kit
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: and those aren't cheap
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: hasn't been a priority
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: the pc components for it will cost a fair bit too
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have speakers to put in it
Apr 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: already got the arcade controls
Apr 9, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, when I started looking into houses and such when I moved from my parents house I wanted to build them and put in wherever, cuz that's just cool
Apr 9, 2018 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: also would need a coin slot
Apr 9, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fiancee's step dad actually said he could probably build some for me, as a wedding gift
Apr 9, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be neat. I'd just have to build up the components and the arcade sticks and such
Apr 9, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Raspberry-Pi-Arcade-Game-Console-Joystick-All-In-One/32842858079.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.8.f5906712VwSSJD&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10698_10545_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_10534_308_100031_10103_441_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_
Apr 9, 2018 11:54 PM - migles: psio you setup too much and play too little
Apr 9, 2018 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i'd need some kind of monitor if i don't use one of my two 24" monitors for it
Apr 9, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also don't have a lot of room in my apartment so it'd have to be in the guest room which i'm using for storage right now
Apr 9, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i also want to put a bed in there sometime
Apr 9, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: not sure i could fit both comfortable
Apr 9, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: comfortably*
Apr 9, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: (that's what she said)
Apr 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 9, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bed fold up into arcade machine? Futon combo thing?
Apr 9, 2018 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point in the future I'll have to move my office into my basement, half of which would be perfect for a game room with the arcade machines
Apr 9, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that'll be nice.
Apr 9, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still trying to figure out whether I want to use CRT displays for the machines or just stick with modern monitors
Apr 9, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi not sure that would be practical to build lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: something would sooner or later break
Apr 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go modern now spare yourself pain later lol
Apr 9, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe by someone opening it too quickly and the screen shatters or something
Apr 9, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: or just the cables start to fail because of repeated strain
Apr 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CRTs as much as I love them are a dying bread 
Apr 10, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it would be really bulky
Apr 10, 2018 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Breed lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and if someone forgot to fold out the legs before opening it and opened it a bit roughly the whole thing might snap in half
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus fire hazard lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - migles: psio, do you actually play xbox?
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that's kind of a tough one since arcade games can be designed for all sorts of screen
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd ahte to wake up on fire lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: vertical horizontal crt lcd
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: screens*
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles I do actually lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think i would go with lcd because it would allow me to make the cabinet thinner so it would take up less space and also allow me to use a bigger screen
Apr 10, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Original Xbox right now and eventually 360 games
Apr 10, 2018 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i think arcade games look pretty good on a lcd
Apr 10, 2018 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking maybe going 1 CRT, and then the rest just modern
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LCD also works nice for those wide screen games
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: also it's safer since you're not dealing with an arcade display that has exposed high voltage stuff on the back
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So then I could have a sort of more "authentic" cabinet in one point, and then just modern, nicer looking elsewhere
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: psio i swear i tought you would just spend the day looking for emulator front ends, shopping in goodwill, and seting up stuff
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it won't wear out and go weird like crts do
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Migles that's every day 
Apr 10, 2018 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have an uncle who still has like a billion CRTs from the 90s and early 2000s that are still NIB, so I'm not too worried about general wear
Apr 10, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: how do you get time for play
Apr 10, 2018 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, for now anyways lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah also the higher resolution of a LCD helps if you're playing a game in vertical orientation so it doesn't have to scale down the resolution to fit on the display
Apr 10, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles I manage my time very well lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: ordinary CRT TVs/monitors aren't normally used for arcade cabinets
Apr 10, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: they use those arcade displays that are an exposed tube with some PCB stuck to it
Apr 10, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be nice if you could spin the display for some games like Raiden then wide for like Some shooter games
Apr 10, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they support RGB
Apr 10, 2018 12:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: a CRT TV or monitor with the shell would be a lot bigger and require an even larger cabinet
Apr 10, 2018 12:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: but without the shell you'll be in close proximity to high voltages
Apr 10, 2018 12:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: any time you're working on it
Apr 10, 2018 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: a LCD screen is just easier and safer
Apr 10, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I would do HDMI anyway filters and just nice
Apr 10, 2018 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like filters too
Apr 10, 2018 12:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: and most of the arcade games i would play on such a cabinet are 2D games
Apr 10, 2018 12:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: which look great on LCDs
Apr 10, 2018 12:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: since the racing games require multiple cabinets for linking up for multiplayer
Apr 10, 2018 12:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i'd need lightguns for the shooters
Apr 10, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you had shown me games from then on a modern display with filters VS the original I'd have picked the new stuff hands down lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it seems like there isn't much else that's 3D
Apr 10, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least that i've seen
Apr 10, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: the 3D games take up a lot of space and are hard to emulate so they could be skipped altogether
Apr 10, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Light gun games are the one thing I guess you need a crt for
Apr 10, 2018 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess so
Apr 10, 2018 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure how the arcade ones wor
Apr 10, 2018 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: work
Apr 10, 2018 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i've seen ones that were definitely not CRT they might have been rear projection
Apr 10, 2018 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: those are newer ones though that have like
Apr 10, 2018 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe gamecube/wii level graphics maybe a bit better
Apr 10, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the way the Wii emulates them... I wonder if you couldn't make a light gun that way for modern displays?
Apr 10, 2018 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: and huge screens
Apr 10, 2018 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think some were even in HD
Apr 10, 2018 12:11 AM - Memoir: Wii games didn't have HD :l
Apr 10, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There was that Terminator game in like 2014 it looks nice lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:12 AM - Memoir: I do miss the days of the light gun, though.
Apr 10, 2018 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not a lot of those lightgun games use CRTs since they tend to have pretty big screens and sometimes the screens are on the rear of the machine so you're looking into the machine
Apr 10, 2018 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: they might be mostly some form of projection
Apr 10, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that it would matter much what screen type you're using with emulation
Apr 10, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tUBJit1qWmY
Apr 10, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: the emulator would handle sending the input to the game and you'd only need something to detect the input like some wiimotes and a sensor bar and a custom shell for them
Apr 10, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/relive-the-1990s-on-windows-10-with-the-newly-open-sourced-file-manager/?amp=1
Apr 10, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: whats so interesting in a ancient file manager being open sourced?
Apr 10, 2018 12:28 AM - migles: wish they would open source the first microsoft office :C
Apr 10, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbes-finds/2018/04/09/the-best-media-streaming-devices/amp/
Apr 10, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all these devices and my picks would be totally different
Apr 10, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV number 1 then Roku then Apple TV 4K at the bottom
Apr 10, 2018 12:30 AM - migles: you have an apple tv?
Apr 10, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV 4K is nice it's fast but I despise the UI
Apr 10, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: why you would waste your money like that
Apr 10, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Migles the newest Apple TV 4K 6 cores 3GBs of RAM 32GBs of storage and all that lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it free lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: you got so much to waste, but don't even get a pokemon crystal from goodwill and send it to me :C
Apr 10, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: woa
Apr 10, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: 3GB of ram for a tv?
Apr 10, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: shared with v ram?
Apr 10, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah AC wifi abluetooth 5.0 it's got nice features but so locked down
Apr 10, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3GBs DDR4 
Apr 10, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's shared but not sure
Apr 10, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: it's like buying a ferrary to take it only in sundays to church
Apr 10, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah  maybe it will be hacked someday lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd like emlators on it
Apr 10, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: for IOS?
Apr 10, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: does IOS even have decent emulators?
Apr 10, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some like retroarch but you need a joil broken one lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jail
Apr 10, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: doesn't apple support side loading apps now?
Apr 10, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have a Macintosh and a.paid developer account you can sign apps for 7 days then resign them for 7 days.....
Apr 10, 2018 12:39 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/6OSla
Apr 10, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 days at a time only it's pretty retarded lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On Android I test my own APKs as long as I want lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: i swear that i seen apple added side loading apps in their recent OS
Apr 10, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but with huge ass limits
Apr 10, 2018 12:41 AM - migles: i kinda like their controll
Apr 10, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: i mean, i had a neighboor who bothered me today, because she installed an app with shit in it, the thing ended up replacing the homescreen with that "your phone is locked by the fbi give us money" screen
Apr 10, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: several times people come to me for help with stuff like that
Apr 10, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: or cheap phones come with so much bloatware
Apr 10, 2018 12:44 AM - migles: with technology impaired people, apple sutff is a good choice
Apr 10, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Apple stuff is generally good for people who don't know what they're doing and want things that "just work"
Apr 10, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I suppose these days everything is kinda like that now
Apr 10, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like things I can break and fix lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:50 AM - migles: i don't like neighboors that show unnanounced asking me for help with the problems they make in their devices, and then don't pay me :C
Apr 10, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But eventually I will get in Apple.... Lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do hate there is no USB on it though
Apr 10, 2018 12:54 AM - migles: no fancy thunderbolt input ports?
Apr 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, you don't need USB ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it did not come with an HDMI cord.... 180 dollar machine lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles just power HDMI and Ethernet lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bluetooth 5.0 though lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: ethernet? damn, what a luxury
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: apple still giving them ethernet ports
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate that it sees my bt game controllers and connects to them but they don't work.
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: lel, no key mappings
Apr 10, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Migles don't give them any ideas lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: but i tought nowadays stuff would do ethernet from hdmi
Apr 10, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: i seen some tv's that you have a hdmi to ethernet dongle
Apr 10, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly I have to buy a steel series xl controller as those are Apple blessed lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: how come an xbox one doesn't work?
Apr 10, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: you know, a standart xinput
Apr 10, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bluetooth?
Apr 10, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try my NES30 Pro lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: hoo
Apr 10, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: yeah try that
Apr 10, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: right i keep forgetting, bluetooth doesn't have that xinput vs directinput, or does it have?
Apr 10, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It does migles
Apr 10, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A later Xbone controller revision offers Bluetooth, if you wanted to use that
Apr 10, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno how many apps would support it on the Apple TV Though
Apr 10, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: ho tom
Apr 10, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: i have a question you might know the answer
Apr 10, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: if i have a ps3, can i get a dualshock 4 and use it with no problem?
Apr 10, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: or has limitations?
Apr 10, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: i remember something about the PS button not working and no motion sensors
Apr 10, 2018 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not all games support it
Apr 10, 2018 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, there are limitations like that
Apr 10, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: ho..
Apr 10, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: fuck, dual shock 3 are no where to find in shops
Apr 10, 2018 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS Button doesn't work, touch input doesn't work, no motion, no rumble
Apr 10, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: the touch not working is normal.. the ps3 didn't had it lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: but i tought you could use the PS button...
Apr 10, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: the dualshock 3 controllers dissapeared quickly here
Apr 10, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not AFAIK
Apr 10, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's because the DS4 is detected as just a generic gamepad
Apr 10, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On the PS3
Apr 10, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: the shops are full of ps3 games and even some accessories
Apr 10, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly because Sony couldn't be bothered to release an update for the PS3 to add native support
Apr 10, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: one or 2 shops still have ps3
Apr 10, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: but controllers only third party shity ones
Apr 10, 2018 1:05 AM - migles: *still have ps3 consoles in stock
Apr 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Third party PS3 controllers are always awful in my experience
Apr 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I've ever used a decent one lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:08 AM - migles: and they cost 30 bucks in retail lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: just half of an official controller
Apr 10, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: DS3 would sell for 60
Apr 10, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: but the DS4 last time i checked is 70 ducks
Apr 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's shitty
Apr 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Stock is $60 as usual here
Apr 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/DualShock-Wireless-Controller-PlayStation-Black-4/dp/B01LWVX2RG/ Oh interesting, on sale for $47 on Amazon lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't spend all my extra cash on a the GBC and Everdrive I might've bought one
Apr 10, 2018 1:13 AM - migles: nice price
Apr 10, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: what you going to play in the gbc?
Apr 10, 2018 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pogymanz of course
Apr 10, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But also probably the GB/C Zelda games as well
Apr 10, 2018 1:15 AM - migles: you didn't get the RTC everdrive for extra 100 bucks? :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: how will you get the pokemons that appear in the morning or night
Apr 10, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: there are patches for them right?
Apr 10, 2018 1:17 AM - migles: or collect the items from the week brothers, berry growth
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are patches for changing time
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 AM - migles: and the awesome lotto
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 AM - migles: can you give me them? they are handy
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3841/ <
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 AM - migles: i only found\got for the gen 3 ones
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume you could change the date with that as well
Apr 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3948/ < This one lets you change the date to whatever you want every time you start the game
Apr 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: the pokemon games just use the time and in the gen 2 case day of the week
Apr 10, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: thanks
Apr 10, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: do theese work with silver and gold?
Apr 10, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are just for Crystal, but I believe there are some for Silver/Gold as well
Apr 10, 2018 1:21 AM - migles: aw sadly theese are only for crystal
Apr 10, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3942/ http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3936/ < yep
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 AM - migles: lel, you remember you could reset the clock in gold\silver with a key combo?
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you had to time it right lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 AM - migles: took years until people found the different key combo in poke crystal
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then you also had to put a password in or something IIRC
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 AM - migles: plenty of online guides or tutorials will say its not possible in the crystal
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 AM - migles: yeah
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon Cock Edition is the only one you need
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 AM - migles: they made a complex key combo in pokemon crystal for whatever reason
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 AM - migles: for years people tought they removed that function of crystal lel
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: psio, i played that game so much
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: loved it XD
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: poke cock, was so fun
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: and time for me to go, cya
Apr 10, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Cock-Version-Game-Boy-Color-GBC-Fan-Translation-Homebrew-Hack-/122616811978
Apr 10, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/directv-now-has-started-to-roll-out-1080p-60-fps-on-local-cbs-affiliates/amp/
Apr 10, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Apr 10, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FPOyl
Apr 10, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DPWb7


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 11, 2018)

Apr 10, 2018 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: Fan translation? Pokemon cock wasn't originally in English? Lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:52 AM - Veho: Pokemon Schwantz.
Apr 10, 2018 5:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hXg3DCx.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 6:14 AM - T-hug: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:49 AM - kenenthk: Literally parked at a McDonald's drive through right now
Apr 10, 2018 6:54 AM - Veho: Get a Happy Meal.
Apr 10, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Got a 12 pc crispy tenders half off 
Apr 10, 2018 7:03 AM - Veho: This keyboard intrigues me and I want one: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71sPpVEeutL._SL1200_.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 7:03 AM - Veho: This one too: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71NPPY8-tKL._SL1500_.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 7:04 AM - Veho: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51mA8TzMiRL.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 7:07 AM - Veho: Now they need to do the same with a monitor  
Apr 10, 2018 7:10 AM - Veho: I would like an UMPC with a keyboard like that.
Apr 10, 2018 7:11 AM - Veho: Small form factor when it's closed but then it unfolds into a serviceable keyboard.
Apr 10, 2018 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Sprint sent me out a sprint magic box that's supposed to help boost my signal. It's having issues finding a signal
Apr 10, 2018 7:16 AM - Veho: Hard to boot a signal if there's nothing there to boot.
Apr 10, 2018 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Cute it's running linux
Apr 10, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: Someone hack it and shut sprint down
Apr 10, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: At least its touch screen
Apr 10, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/30571667_10156152546554519_5444323887556853760_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=7cfde1fb6e67b8807f7d8ced6990355a&oe=5B5A60A0
Apr 10, 2018 8:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Eqg1qP7
Apr 10, 2018 9:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G6wJAwQ.mp4
Apr 10, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: https://smbc-comics.com/comics/1523283220-20180409.png
Apr 10, 2018 10:17 AM - T-hug: Ever made a peg gun Veho?
Apr 10, 2018 10:17 AM - T-hug: We used to make them as kids and they hurt like hell
Apr 10, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: I've made them, but I preferred slingshots myself  
Apr 10, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: Particularly those that shoot those bent pieces of wire. I can't find what they're called in English.
Apr 10, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: http://www.index.hr/lajk/Images/UserImages/Original/Image_46579.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Paper clips?
Apr 10, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: sup
Apr 10, 2018 11:29 AM - Veho: Halves of paperclips.
Apr 10, 2018 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was in school we used to bend those up and shoot them at each other with rubber bands lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: my cousins would tie like 1000 rubber bands togheter and then go to the street outside of the house, we would both stretch it and let it go to the other street lel
Apr 10, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: most of the times the thing either would go for his testicles or both sides would push each other and the rubber wire would stay in the same place :C
Apr 10, 2018 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:50 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/fvq5YUN.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 11:50 AM - migles: funny meme
Apr 10, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Vf7ku.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VfPG259
Apr 10, 2018 11:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y4CFQrv.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 11:56 AM - Veho: Space pants. Because that ass is out of this world.
Apr 10, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oh01K9t.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 12:04 PM - migles: ~girl could had been better
Apr 10, 2018 12:12 PM - Localhorst86: damn, veho. Her thighs don't fit her upper body.
Apr 10, 2018 12:18 PM - Veho: Enji Night. Look her up.
Apr 10, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: she is a 6
Apr 10, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: veho where are the pretty girls at
Apr 10, 2018 12:21 PM - Localhorst86: Her thighs are so massive, she can pull off a chun-li cosplay
Apr 10, 2018 12:22 PM - sarkwalvein: Yesterday I saw that still in the box copies of Mass Effect Andromeda sell for 15€ on a local retail shop. I didn't buy it before due to the so-so at best reviews, but with it being so cheap I am tempted. Has any of you played it? Given it's cheap, is it even worth the time?
Apr 10, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: weird, i had a friend telling me that game was good
Apr 10, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: but maybe he was joking i dunno
Apr 10, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: torrent it and try it?
Apr 10, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: 15 ducks is not that cheap :C
Apr 10, 2018 12:24 PM - sarkwalvein: yeah, the problem is that with all that "face expressions" backlash and bad reviews, I don't know anymore... perhaps I try it myself, but still for this I would have to buy it, no PC here 
Apr 10, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: ho for consoles?
Apr 10, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: 15 bucks then its a cheap price lel
Apr 10, 2018 12:24 PM - sarkwalvein: yeah, xbox one
Apr 10, 2018 12:25 PM - sarkwalvein: I'll probably just buy it, it's not as if my xbone was overflowing with games to play anyway
Apr 10, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: get it, and sell it to a gamestop\cex ?
Apr 10, 2018 12:26 PM - sarkwalvein: perhaps
Apr 10, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: you probably get 1 buck for other games
Apr 10, 2018 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want sum buck? lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kjqgv
Apr 10, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vz4JkiX
Apr 10, 2018 12:50 PM - migles: i tried stardew valley, damn this is a total rip off of harvest moon games
Apr 10, 2018 12:50 PM - migles: but runs like crap and kinda looks like crap
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 PM - Flame: no speako inglés
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VojyB61 neat!
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard that too migles
Apr 10, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame habla Espaniole?
Apr 10, 2018 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and that concludes half of the words I can speak in Spanish lol
Apr 10, 2018 12:57 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Apr 10, 2018 12:57 PM - Flame: come on man you live in florida!
Apr 10, 2018 12:58 PM - Flame: you should speak Spanish better then Spanish people
Apr 10, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: thats not how you spell it either psio
Apr 10, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pJa5k
Apr 10, 2018 1:05 PM - Flame: the dogs like wtf are you doing
Apr 10, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: dicks
Apr 10, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: penis
Apr 10, 2018 1:07 PM - migles: cute boys
Apr 10, 2018 1:07 PM - migles: <summouning dinoh
Apr 10, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: cute boys with good penises here
Apr 10, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: young dicks, old dicks, a bunch of dicks
Apr 10, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: weird, dinoh not showing up
Apr 10, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: flame?
Apr 10, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/04/10/0317221/oregon-becomes-second-state-to-pass-a-net-neutrality-law
Apr 10, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: with wifi devices being everywhere in cities, why don't people create a wifi network
Apr 10, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: getting rid of the isp
Apr 10, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: WUT?
Apr 10, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: flame!
Apr 10, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: got my pokemon red card
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: damn, i didn't knew they were like, darkish red
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - Flame: pokemon red?
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: yeah
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - Flame: nice
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: gen 1 game
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: didn't see theese for years
Apr 10, 2018 1:18 PM - Flame: were did you find it
Apr 10, 2018 1:19 PM - Flame: is it real?
Apr 10, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: dinoh had it, and i bought it of him while i borrow his ntrboot card
Apr 10, 2018 1:19 PM - Flame: whats the latest with the 3DS atm
Apr 10, 2018 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hellraiser used hooks and chains it was super effective!
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: flame what?
Apr 10, 2018 1:22 PM - Flame: im mean have have you done with the 3ds?
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 PM - Flame: got a new one with ips yet?
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: still in the corner waiting for the ntrboot card
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: no
Apr 10, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: cex is out of new 3ds lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 PM - Flame: 
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: got one i will check either today or tomorrow, but i have a feeling its in a bad condition
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: i might just keep this one, its such in good condition...
Apr 10, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: i was thinking, maybe just buying the screens and replace them
Apr 10, 2018 1:25 PM - Flame: i know you want a ips one but are they not rare?
Apr 10, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: i don't know lol, they where supposed to be less rare than TN
Apr 10, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: either way, i will see the cex the only they got in stock, if its ips and see if the difference is that actually huge like i think
Apr 10, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: but if they dont have a ips one, i will just keep this one, this is so pretty :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: the screen is not that bad.. its not as good as my gba, but heh, it is better than my old 3ds for sure
Apr 10, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: my 3ds, whites showed as yelloish
Apr 10, 2018 1:28 PM - Flame: i wish i had a SNES N3DS
Apr 10, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: it's this one
Apr 10, 2018 1:28 PM - Flame: i think you are being picky
Apr 10, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: http://exp4all.net/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/sf-41.png
Apr 10, 2018 1:29 PM - Flame: but hay
Apr 10, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: isn't it pretty ? :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:29 PM - Flame: its fucking awesome
Apr 10, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: its so gorgeous :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:30 PM - Flame: I WAN IPS SCEEN. WAAAHHH WAAAAH!
Apr 10, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: the zelda between worlds one i had was ugly compared to this one
Apr 10, 2018 1:31 PM - Flame: i have the fucking black old 3ds which is like the worst one
Apr 10, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: flame, i just like to have the best console in a gen, like my gba 101, it is so damn good and i am fucking happy
Apr 10, 2018 1:33 PM - Flame: i mean im going to a new N3ds or N2DS just not yet
Apr 10, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: but yeah, am very picky :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:33 PM - Flame: im happy with my old 3ds atm
Apr 10, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: its so weird
Apr 10, 2018 1:35 PM - Flame: i understand tho
Apr 10, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: they moved the stylus and the 3ds slot in the back
Apr 10, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: am so used to the consoles have the slot in the middle lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: yeah i know
Apr 10, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: but feels good
Apr 10, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: OMG
Apr 10, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: i think i lost my gba....
Apr 10, 2018 1:39 PM - Flame: how did you lose something which you look at 99% of the day
Apr 10, 2018 1:40 PM - Flame: someone stole it?
Apr 10, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: damn found it, got really scared for a while
Apr 10, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He knows where it's at he just lost it someplace he can't reach... lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: its in my jacket pocket... i never leave it in the pockets like that :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: 99% of the time is right next to me, either in my table, car, or pack..
Apr 10, 2018 1:41 PM - Flame: pack?
Apr 10, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: pack\bag
Apr 10, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: or wallet
Apr 10, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: migles here is a good idea...
Apr 10, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: dont you make me call it male purse :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: send it to me ill look after real nice
Apr 10, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: lol you know i always keep it in bubble wrap ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 1:43 PM - Flame: http://s.quickmeme.com/img/f5/f5bb3458580bf25cc0ead4c44d0a81551458c9bbf8b5fdb1fd0ae42201f0a1c0.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: LOL
Apr 10, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: hey psio
Apr 10, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes? lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: so apparently dinoh put you as a rival in pokemon red
Apr 10, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao neat 
Apr 10, 2018 1:45 PM - Flame: so did i in mystery dungeon
Apr 10, 2018 1:45 PM - Flame: what did he name it migles
Apr 10, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: lol was not really expecting it
Apr 10, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: he created a test save for me, "Migles" and rival's name is "psionic"
Apr 10, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/weather/klystron-9-radar/local.html <--- my windows are being shaken by the thunder lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:47 PM - Flame: psio thats me using thunder with my pikachu ....
Apr 10, 2018 1:47 PM - Flame: pikachu is my arses name
Apr 10, 2018 1:47 PM - Flame: and thunder is farting
Apr 10, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/MDvwZkn.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dx.com/p/h96-pro-amlogic-s912-octa-core-tv-box-w-3gb-ddr3-32gb-rom-eu-plug-450416?TC=USD&utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=en20180410classicsvstrends
Apr 10, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: weather here is not fine as well :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Storms?
Apr 10, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: no, just shaddy
Apr 10, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: no sun, a lot of wind
Apr 10, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh now it's pouring rain badly lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am supposed to leave in a few minutes to get blood taken but hmmm I may wait a while lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: sometimes it rains
Apr 10, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: but damn, weather here is always sunny :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:49 PM - Flame: rain what is this rain that you speak of psio
Apr 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Joe88: It was snowing this morning
Apr 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Florida is usually sunny but right now sounds like a hurricane
Apr 10, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: psio, go now, thunder in your blood will make your brain overclock
Apr 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 snow???
Apr 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Joe88: Yup, near ny
Apr 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's snowed like the past 3 days here 
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles reminds me of this old meme... https://i.pinimg.com/564x/16/e2/b5/16e2b5cfe3aeef6cacd854895216fa24.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's only like a few cms and it melts by noon lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's April?
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not supposed to be snowing
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: April showers bring may flowers and all that,,,
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: LOL
Apr 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tell that to the weather 
Apr 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: why? the weather is like fuck you thats why
Apr 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame global warming Tom lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: psio, what pokeshit do you want, for being my rival? squirtle?
Apr 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the new Ice age starts you all can move to Florida will be not crazy hot then  lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: psio i blame trump
Apr 10, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles squirtle is perfect for me....
Apr 10, 2018 1:53 PM - Flame: thanks trump
Apr 10, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame no no Trump is fine, blame Obama lol "Thanks Obama!"
Apr 10, 2018 1:53 PM - Flame: blame clinton
Apr 10, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: damn i never play pokemon as a boy :C
Apr 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No?
Apr 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Flame: i blame Richard Nixon
Apr 10, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: i always choose the girl
Apr 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Flame: thanks Nixon
Apr 10, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: i dunno, i just like to play as the cute character
Apr 10, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: BBL
Apr 10, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I always find it weird people playing video games as the other sex...
Apr 10, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: me too psio
Apr 10, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: some mommy issues right there
Apr 10, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: if you are a man play as a man
Apr 10, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know but I knew a guy who played WoW online he was always playing as females lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:56 PM - Flame: or 10 year old  boy in pokemon case
Apr 10, 2018 1:56 PM - Flame: psio is this guy you?
Apr 10, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to escape reality in games too but still as my own sex lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame nahhh lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: the start part is playing WoW not being female
Apr 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 10, 2018 1:58 PM - Flame: *sad
Apr 10, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOl
Apr 10, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kxaCcVIaFc
Apr 10, 2018 1:59 PM - Flame: another zohan movie vid
Apr 10, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: im starting to think you might might have a problem
Apr 10, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: psio have you watched westworld yet?
Apr 10, 2018 2:01 PM - Flame: westworld bestworld
Apr 10, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: PSIO
Apr 10, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: i just enjoy seing a cute girl instead of a guy in the screen
Apr 10, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: i dont identify as the character or some shit like that
Apr 10, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 10, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: i just like cuz it's pretty
Apr 10, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to watch Westworld everyone is talking about it lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: when i was a kid i had a girl cousin which she only knew how to play with dolls, she had kens and barbies, i always fucking wanted a barbie because i rather have my hands in a girl than a guy
Apr 10, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: then i would start to date other barbies and my cousin started to cry because i wouldn't play right and was a pig ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1W6SsVrAbg why is this video weird.. it's like it's got frame skip on lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: frame skip with double frames?
Apr 10, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: damn at 33 seconds
Apr 10, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: almost looks like stabilization software running
Apr 10, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: frames are doubled...
Apr 10, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: 3 hours to install wolfenstein 2
Apr 10, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: damn
Apr 10, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: this game, crypt of necromancer is kite fun
Apr 10, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: sadly there is no 3ds version :C
Apr 10, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OW8nb Click to see a girls ass  lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8yZqtk5.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/B8eQ1te.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: damn, how come people don't complain about vsync
Apr 10, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: i turn a game on the first time, mouse is dragging, go to options, vsync is on
Apr 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: sure, no tear, but damn, maybe it's my monitor? but when i turn the damn vsync its so hard to controll the mouse
Apr 10, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some games and some drivers don't get along
Apr 10, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some games work best with it on and some work best with it off  you just have to experiment lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: damn this game... 30 minutes of cinematics
Apr 10, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: i want to play shit...
Apr 10, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: fuck this game
Apr 10, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: 30 minutes of cinematics
Apr 10, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: and forces to kill the dog
Apr 10, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like cinematic stuff but anything over like 5 minutes I get pissed and just go watch TV lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: i was waiting here for 30 minutes really, minimum was 15
Apr 10, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kill the dog? Is it Kingsman? Lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: and yeah i got tied up and the guy put the shotgun in my hands, forced me to kill the dog
Apr 10, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles 15 minutes is too damn long for a game lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I refuse to play the new metal gear games because of that stuff lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: the first thing you have to do is choose a time line (save 2 guys which the game doesn't give you any info or clue who they are)
Apr 10, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: then you are a kid\guy who is dating a n****, dad wants to beat is crap
Apr 10, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: ok got me interested,i wanted to kill the dad lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol wat?
Apr 10, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: then i am the wife or something, and he forces me to kill the dog
Apr 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kill dad chase black person out of town hmmmm sounds like home lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: this psio https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6HeYRAq6IY
Apr 10, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost could be an episode of the twilight zone lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: 7 minutes to the dog part :C
Apr 10, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: so apparently cutscene shit takes 10 minutes, but damn was taking forever
Apr 10, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: lol then you are in a weelchair with a machine gun
Apr 10, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: lol
Apr 10, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: they should make a triple A shooter of a guy shooting stuff in a weelchair
Apr 10, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: with upgrades like double uzi spinning weelchair
Apr 10, 2018 3:42 PM - Veho: I think real life wheelchairs should get double spinning uzis.
Apr 10, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSG6kz9S7iU
Apr 10, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlShOd9yAAU
Apr 10, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find that Guardians of the Galaxy Rom hack anywhere  other than for 40 bucks for the cart lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: yeah, some good rom hacks disapear :C
Apr 10, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: specially homebrew stuff that the author is selling and does not allow distribution
Apr 10, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: people usually respect it and don't share the roms
Apr 10, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: at least thats what is my experience in finding homebrew stuff
Apr 10, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4vs4X66nas
Apr 10, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles which I kind of understand from one perspective but I also don't think he got Marvel's permission or Disney's or Nintendo's.... lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I feel like the ROM should be free and the person could still sell the cart, because some people like physical carts.
Apr 10, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: in my case, i will not buy the game either way so..
Apr 10, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: if i am not buying it behind a paywall, there is no harm if would get it for free
Apr 10, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: if i can't get it, heh, fine
Apr 10, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Same here, I am not sure my NES even works and if it did I am sure it would look like ass on the TV's I have lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: you know that LSDJ thing?
Apr 10, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: that chiptune program, its other thing that got me problem to find and i did found a old version
Apr 10, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: i just wanted to see what it was and what i could do with it, and test it in my  everdrive
Apr 10, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh did you eventually find it?
Apr 10, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: yes
Apr 10, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: fiddled with it for 4 minutes, barely understood how it works
Apr 10, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: and never touched again
Apr 10, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds like something I would do with it "Ahhh hmmm OK this is boring time for Mortal Kombat" lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: even if i couldn't find it, i would not pay for it..
Apr 10, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do remember that DS game where you made music by moving leaves and stuff it was pretty cool.
Apr 10, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: this was not a game, it was a program kinda like FL studio but with the gb sound chip
Apr 10, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electroplankton or what ever it's called
Apr 10, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I know like the Korg music thing
Apr 10, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2008/06/30/24-nintendo-ds-music-programs/ Try these out migles lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: here's a kinda cool song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPI1IBc7IEA
Apr 10, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h4vs4X66nas?t=715 I have all of these but 1  lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: yeah i am not interested in music software, i was just talking about when i was curious to see what that thing was about
Apr 10, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: because i seen LSJ being a feature advertised in plenty of flashcarts
Apr 10, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: lel psio, that video was in my recomendation list today and i didn't checked it
Apr 10, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: it was thanks to theese devices we got really neat stuff like huge memory cards :C
Apr 10, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: the ps1 had a paralel port?
Apr 10, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: i knew it had a serial port which was later removed... and i think the plug was proprietary anyway
Apr 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the Gameshark had the parallel port and years later after I got rid of my Ps1 with that port... I learned I could have flashed my GameShark for the PS1 into a mod chip lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much hate... lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwl6fygKep0 Softmod for PS1 lol
Apr 10, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: question
Apr 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes?
Apr 10, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: the nintendo cartridges have all this patent pending printed on them
Apr 10, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: what does that exactly mean? is the patent waiting to be verified, or the patent is registered and can«t be copied?
Apr 10, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes in hardware and in software
Apr 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The NES if you mean those had a lock out chip, kept other companies from making clone carts (for a while) and was an attempt to prevent what happened to Atari
Apr 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 2600 anyone could make games and print out a circuit board and a case and bam new game... (mostly crap) and some people blame that for the 80's game crash.
Apr 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I believe the NES chip on the cart was called the 10nes or something.
Apr 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It just sent a signal to the NES to keep loading the game, so it was cracked pretty easy lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIC_(Nintendo)
Apr 10, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo had it pretty patented and copyrighted and any legal protections they could muster.
Apr 10, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if someone made a copy of the chip they supposedly couldn't use it with out Nintendo suing them into oblivion.
Apr 10, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think SNES and N64 had similar protections? or maybe just encrypted by that time? (not sure)
Apr 10, 2018 5:23 PM - migles: but "patent pending" doesn't mean its waiting for patent aproval?
Apr 10, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: meaning that, people can make copies, because it is not yet patented
Apr 10, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: i never seen a cart saying patent registered, or somehting like that, just "pending"
Apr 10, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it just means that the patent has been filed and you can't make copies lol that would be copyright infringement.
Apr 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: patents mean they have come up with something new like a security chip to keep out unlicensed software, when Nintendo was awarded that patent it means that other companies couldn't use that exact method to keep out unlicensed software (I am sure Sony Nintendo Microsoft and Atari all pay each other money for patents and probably 3,000 other companies too)
Apr 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:24 PM - migles: meaning that, people can make copies, because it is not yet patented < Well not necessarily. If something says "patent pending", then that the patent is being registered. While this does mean that someone _could_ still copy XYZ, it also implies that legal action could be taken against the person doing the copying.
Apr 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: While a patent is pending, it's still generally "recognized"
Apr 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also what Tom said lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's entirely possible to be sued for copyright infringement even if your game or music or movie is too similar to the original... lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Great Gianna Sisters was pulled from shelves because it was pretty much a reskinned Super Mario Brother's lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Great_Giana_Sisters
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: lel
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: damn
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: i want her boobs
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: much better than mario
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn turns out that was an urban legend lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never mind my ramblings lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: the roms exist? or the game vanished?
Apr 10, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are ROMs for it
Apr 10, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: i wanna play the giana twins ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ton of ports for it, too, IIRC
Apr 10, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey the wiki lists them lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a DS game? That's interesting
Apr 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Apr 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I tried the DS one, but I can't remember lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I have it.... (all the DS games) lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: same psio
Apr 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: i have all the ds games ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: btw i tought nintendo pulled the roms off that paradise website
Apr 10, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: the gen 1 pokemon games can be downloaded lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are there, but easier to grab a "complete Pokemon ROM pack"
Apr 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: then you can just download them all!
Apr 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to find a patched one for my Grandsons Chinese GBA clone system.
Apr 10, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked though so that's a thing. I also learned it does GBC games, so it does all the GB GBC GBA NES SNES and Genesis  (I haven't tested more lol)
Apr 10, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But can it run Crysis?
Apr 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I doubt it lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also some SNES games have extra slowdown 
Apr 10, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say the ones with addon chips but no some of those run perfectly it's like the emulator has issues... lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis is flawless though so that's great 
Apr 10, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Genesis was the first 16 bit system to be emulated back in the day?
Apr 10, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: probably, the mega drive\genesis is fucking easy to emulate
Apr 10, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: btw, there were some conversion carts, carts that would allow you to play snes games in the genesis, or the other way around, i tought that was pretty interesting
Apr 10, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure but I think there was a Genesis emulator for the Amiga.
Apr 10, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: full of problems touhgt, but interesting
Apr 10, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they make those still and they keep getting better lol
Apr 10, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: it's so funny because, no way you can plug a xbox disc in a PS :C
Apr 10, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: however old consoles would pratically work
Apr 10, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: full of issues but it was not needed much, the cpus where similair i think?
Apr 10, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think iNES was the first actual software emulator for that era
Apr 10, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: tom, but he was talking about 16 bit, i am pretty sure the NES was one of the first ones to have emulators
Apr 10, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose it'd be tough to really pinpoint whether the SNES or the Genesis was successfully emulated first. I know there was this old Genesis emulator that was just called Megadrive or something that ran in DOS
Apr 10, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then there was ESNES or whatever, that was 1997 IIRC
Apr 10, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the NES had Nesticle lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think NeoGeo was the 2nd system after nes emulated NeoRage was out way back hmmm or maybe it was SNES back when compatibility sucked lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then of course ZSNES in 97 lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ZNES yes that's the one lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugly UI and all but I liked it lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: that zsnes was for windows 95 right?
Apr 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I got a Vodoo2 for Ultra HLE lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Migles it was glorious lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: i want voodoo sli next to my 1080ti :C
Apr 10, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: voodoo was the shit :C
Apr 10, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: time to get a pci to pci express converter card and put voodoo cards
Apr 10, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: and try to see if it works ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just run a Glide wrapper they work fantastic
Apr 10, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I play Diablo II it's the only way to enjoy it lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.zeus-software.com/downloads/nglide
Apr 10, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: diablo 3 sucked that bad?
Apr 10, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like emulation but for your PC lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo III is better now.... Than it used to be but II with LoD is still best lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had haped they would have better crafting in Diablo III and they kind of half assed added some... But lacks end game stuff like Diablo II
Apr 10, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In Diablo II you could make the best gear in the game in Diablo III you must find it..... Very grindy
Apr 10, 2018 6:16 PM - migles: fuck your squirtle psio
Apr 10, 2018 6:16 PM - migles: left my charmander at 2 hp >:C
Apr 10, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taking squirts to the chin? Lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: funny this first battle can be kite challenging
Apr 10, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It gets easier if you use some cheats lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: sure
Apr 10, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: i can just walk trough walls, skip the elite 4 and go to the last room directly
Apr 10, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually save and restart if I lose the first fight in the pogymanz games 
Apr 10, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: lel same tom
Apr 10, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: i can't stand loosing that first battle >
Apr 10, 2018 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think that only ever really happened in the first gen games, the rest started ended up more in your favor than anything 
Apr 10, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: i forgot something, does gen 1 have different stats for the same pokemons?
Apr 10, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: yeah the later games, the AI starts spamming that stats shit move if you get low hp, forcing you to win
Apr 10, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: like tail whip and leer and shit
Apr 10, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it was more because you would get extra EXP and levels from wild pogymanz before facing the rival, instead of facing the rival straight off.
Apr 10, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gen 2 and 3 were like that, anyways
Apr 10, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't recall if 4 and 5 were
Apr 10, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: ho right i forgot
Apr 10, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: in gen 4 was very similair to gen 3
Apr 10, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: IIRC, you would need to save the prof from a wild poke
Apr 10, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: in the lake
Apr 10, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gold is best lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kadabra ftw!
Apr 10, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: psio, you did used action replay right?
Apr 10, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: ho wait, alakazam is the one you must trade for
Apr 10, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have them yes lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: crystal was better ;O;
Apr 10, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only really hacked on the DS Pokemons
Apr 10, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: and so pretty :C
Apr 10, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was a good time lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: btw i asked before and i forgot, does pokemon in gen 1 have different stats for the same pokemons?
Apr 10, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: like, all level 2 ratattas will have the same stats?
Apr 10, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the lottery I am going to buy like a Pokemon Crystal and relace the insides with Pokemon cock and mail it Migles lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: pokemon cock was so fun
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but it would be a shock lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was random back then
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As it's always been.
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: ok
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: i dont understand the stats system in this gen
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: and crystal
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: *gen 2
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/umxMW
Apr 10, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some were just calculated differently, like the single special stat instead of sp atk and def, and the HP IV was based on like the sum of all the other 4 IVs or something lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: and speed was the killer stat, because criticals where based from your speed
Apr 10, 2018 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if your pogy had a super high special stat, it was OP as fuck since it meant you had high special attack damage and high special defense lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: but other pokes would still do physical damage?
Apr 10, 2018 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Psychic pokemon were extremely OP since the only moves back then that were super effective were bug moves like shitty Leech Life and Twineedle lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: lel
Apr 10, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: i felt bad for bug pokemon, and i once tried to use bug pokemon, but they are so shit :C i just end up using the fire started in everything
Apr 10, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah. Back then, all water, grass, fire, ice, electric, psychic, and dragon type moves were special moves, and then rest were physical
Apr 10, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: and i was fucking confused because in the pokemon tv show, ash could only get sabrina with that ghost pokemon
Apr 10, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was like bug, rock, poison, ground and flying lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: water was special? what?
Apr 10, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: ice too?
Apr 10, 2018 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, water and ice
Apr 10, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: woa...
Apr 10, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: really tought they where phisical...
Apr 10, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: this is what bothered more about the game, there is a lack of explanation in phisical vs special, both in manuals and the game.. i think it was until gen 4 that started to show in the moves menu what kind they where
Apr 10, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kadabra ftw
Apr 10, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Ray with the rings just kills everything lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: ray with the rings?
Apr 10, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine he means Psychic/Psybeam from gen 2
Apr 10, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: i would put hyoer beam in my thyplosion and just use that kek
Apr 10, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: i remember having a battle with a friend, with the link cable
Apr 10, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psybeem lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: he got so mad at me for using it
Apr 10, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hyper Beam was OP as fuck gen 1 lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: hyper beam with full PP lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: with thoose pp ups
Apr 10, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zctJdJA.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: damn clickbait
Apr 10, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: i wanna know what they are killing, for real
Apr 10, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Walmart-and-Target-are-quietly-killing-one-of-the-12818757.php
Apr 10, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's it, just removing the requirement to sign receipts if you're using a credit card
Apr 10, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 10, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: lel we dont have that here
Apr 10, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: but its annoying to put the card in the machine and put the pin :C you can sometimes tap the card with the NFC thing, in low ammount purchases
Apr 10, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: but at least we don't need to sign stuff
Apr 10, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depending on the card and the store if it's under 50 bucks sometimes they just let you stick it in... lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Over 50 bucks requires a pin always
Apr 10, 2018 7:03 PM - Veho: In my experience it's the other way around  
Apr 10, 2018 7:04 PM - Veho: If it's over 50 bucks they just let you stick it in  
Apr 10, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to pay over 50 to stick it in? lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:05 PM - Veho: It's not obligatory but if you pay less than $50 you have to jump through additional hoops.
Apr 10, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLWY7fCXUwE This is a very long video, but talking about emulation and stuff it's a insanely informative video.
Apr 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: I was thinking of getting a cheap Chinese quadcopter, it was $40, claimed to be at a massive discount.
Apr 10, 2018 7:13 PM - Veho: And I thought "that's the same 'on sale from $10000, get it while the discount lasts'  bullshit they always pull"
Apr 10, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: Turns out it's not, and the quad is now $85.
Apr 10, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: OH WELL.
Apr 10, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Find it cheaper on aliexpress? lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Post a linky Veho I find it for cheaper lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: Nope, same.
Apr 10, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-remote-control-quadcopter-WiFi-FPV-camera-hd-Pocket-Selfie-Drone-JY018-Easy-carry-travel-hd/32807755975.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.1b1654d6Za7rga&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_5722615_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_100
Apr 10, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: That's not the one though. I'm not just looking for any random sub-$40 drone.
Apr 10, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol is fleshlight drone? lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GouGouShou-Newest-Mini-Quadcopters-RC-Drone-Headless-Mode-One-Key-Return-RC-Helicopter-VS-JJRC/32837890105.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.168.1b1654d6Za7rga&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_5722615_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_1
Apr 10, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Those things are ridiculously cheap nowadays.
Apr 10, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Drones, too  
Apr 10, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: flesh light drone, that would sell like cakes
Apr 10, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: ventilation for your dindly dong
Apr 10, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: spreading the fap smell in your room
Apr 10, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: Tell me this isn't a fleshlight with fans: http://img2.cheapdrone.co.uk/images/oaupload/banggood/images/4D/F0/ac125501-8b71-476c-9b8d-bf6b008981e0.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: https://i0.wp.com/www.rcdronearena.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/RM9172W-1-dde2-OvBm.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: its an automatic fleshlight
Apr 10, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: hands free fleshlight ;
Apr 10, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: i kinda wanted a drone to have fun
Apr 10, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: but must be a racing one, super fast, otherwise meh
Apr 10, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a drone I can spy on the neighbors with lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: psio that's to normal
Apr 10, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: racing drone is the shit
Apr 10, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: get your friend to drive the car, and you follow with the drone
Apr 10, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: Racing drones are fun and all but I'm looking for something for areal video.
Apr 10, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: *aerial
Apr 10, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: whatis more cool thatn aerial footage of a drone like 10 metters above you going at 90KMph
Apr 10, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Areola  video I mean boobs... lol
Apr 10, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: right
Apr 10, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: boobs video is cooler
Apr 10, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: Migles, that would be cool, but a standard racing drone can't provide quality footage.
Apr 10, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: right :C
Apr 10, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: they are usually made with composite shit cameras right?
Apr 10, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: They are usually very small (comparatively), and the main camera is analog, and the secondary camera (that does the recording) is tiny, and most of all racing drones have very little to no stabilization so everything is shaky and wobbly as fuck.
Apr 10, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: Great for precision steering, bad for video.
Apr 10, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Sure you can get quality video out of them but that costs a gajillion moneyz.
Apr 10, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: There are high quality small cameras with built-in image stabilization but they cost a bunch.
Apr 10, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/qIrJdIn
Apr 10, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: 0mg
Apr 10, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: what a cool design!
Apr 10, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: It's neat.
Apr 10, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: ethernet connections are neat and cool, but they should receive a "slim" upgrade
Apr 10, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: ho wait, hdmi with ethernet, right
Apr 10, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: how many years until hdmi type C
Apr 10, 2018 7:59 PM - Veho: Makes me wonder, if HDMI is just a digital transfer cable, why didn't they just use ethernet cables?
Apr 10, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is migles
Apr 10, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's called mini HDMI
Apr 10, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's also Micro HDMI
Apr 10, 2018 8:00 PM - hobbledehoy899: Not enough pins?
Apr 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: With sufficient transfer speeds, there is no need for additional pins.
Apr 10, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: tom, i mean hdmi wich you can turn the other side
Apr 10, 2018 8:01 PM - hobbledehoy899: For different data lines there are.
Apr 10, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: like usb type c
Apr 10, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: hdmi supports ethernet
Apr 10, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Just demux/mux the data lines onto one line.
Apr 10, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: there are tv's where you can get an adapter to connect a ethernet cable to the hdmi port
Apr 10, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3Lf9NujFSg
Apr 10, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Legend.
Apr 10, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I always laugh about it lol
Apr 10, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: and this: https://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/hec.aspx
Apr 10, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: I would say it entered the annals of political activism.
Apr 10, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 10, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: Because that sounds kind of like "anals of political activism"
Apr 10, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: DILDO PUN
Apr 10, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: i find funny how guards go into "must protect and serve" mode
Apr 10, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they just wanted to touchy it lol
Apr 10, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: they go totally mad
Apr 10, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: They go crazy for dildo?
Apr 10, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho get one of these
Apr 10, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/DJI-CP-PT-000500-Mavic-Pro/dp/B07568RYPH?th=1&psc=1
Apr 10, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: Sounds like what I imagine sorority sleepovers to be like.
Apr 10, 2018 8:08 PM - Veho: I don't have that kind of money, TRJ
Apr 10, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: jdbye, there are more expensive ones... just saying...
Apr 10, 2018 8:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: But those are great
Apr 10, 2018 8:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it foldes
Apr 10, 2018 8:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Folds
Apr 10, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: terrible customer service in the reviews
Apr 10, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: but it might be just people that damaged the thing and then blame the company
Apr 10, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: Nah, DJI has issues.
Apr 10, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: It is known.
Apr 10, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: My main problem with that model is that it doesn't support and won't carry 3rd party cameras.
Apr 10, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Me either, but if I did I might buy one
Apr 10, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah maybe I just really like how it folds
Apr 10, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: And the camera does 4k and 12mp stills
Apr 10, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: What more do you need really
Apr 10, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: I mean if that's your only criterion, there are $20 drones that fold.
Apr 10, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: why do you care about the folding?
Apr 10, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you need anything better than that then you're getting into the territory of drones designed to carry dSLR cameras
Apr 10, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/vS9ylldcp04/maxresdefault.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dad has a dji phantom something
Apr 10, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seems happy with it
Apr 10, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: Not all 4k cameras are the same.
Apr 10, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it doesn't fold which makes it a lot less portable
Apr 10, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho folding is not a big deal on a small drone but for something as big as a dji phantom you need a suitcase to carry it in
Apr 10, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's why the folding design on the Mavic is great
Apr 10, 2018 8:14 PM - Veho: The Mavic is not that big though.
Apr 10, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: It becomes like half the size it would otherwise be
Apr 10, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's kind of the idea
Apr 10, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's the perfect size
Apr 10, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: I mean even unfolded it's much smaller.
Apr 10, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0V02knd84rg/WUCdXj_q10I/AAAAAAAAD3A/lyMeYXitckUSa4eDy5eJMNxiYm7jYqrbACK4BGAYYCw/s1600/performance.jpg
Apr 10, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: Than a Phantom.
Apr 10, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's fine
Apr 10, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: It seems to have all the bells and whistles
Apr 10, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: And decent battery life too
Apr 10, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think LTT was very positive towards it
Apr 10, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: In his review
Apr 10, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: How long has he had one before publishing the review?
Apr 10, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: SLEEP TIME NOW
Apr 10, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: We'll continue tomorrow.
Apr 10, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't remember
Apr 10, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably a few weeks as is usual
Apr 10, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well Veho 
Apr 10, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: That was the mavic pro non platinum, platinum has a few nice improvements
Apr 10, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I think sometimes Linus gives positive opinions for pay... lol
Apr 10, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think he'd do that if the product was actually bad
Apr 10, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: He loves shilling stuff but they do seem to be genuinely good products
Apr 10, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Like that damn Dyson vacuum he was shilling hard
Apr 10, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an ancient Dyson, I have to say I was worried about paying like 300 bucks for a vacuum, but like 8 years later it still works so I can't complain. (might be like 10 years I honestly do not know)
Apr 10, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time I was making like 16 bucks an hour and then getting overtime on top of that so I had money to blow on nice things... lol
Apr 10, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: My vacuum was less than half that and is like 11 years old now still works fine
Apr 10, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Though I like the form factor of that Dyson vacuum, I actually saw it in a store here, didn't even know they sold Dyson vacuums in Norway
Apr 10, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CHDoAsX1yo
Apr 10, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: you get a die son?
Apr 10, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: No
Apr 10, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: You get a die son
Apr 10, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 10, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: Le anus sex tips, now teaching how to put STD in your computer>>> https://imgur.com/tmas5KN
Apr 10, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: I saw that like a week ago
Apr 10, 2018 9:02 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwM7qn9SUuA
Apr 10, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: joe, whats the to long didnt watch version?
Apr 10, 2018 9:05 PM - Joe88: bascially blizzard tracking people outside of the game and trying to ban them in game for it
Apr 10, 2018 9:06 PM - Joe88: and all the general shiity sjw policies that blizzard uses
Apr 10, 2018 9:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 10, 2018 9:22 PM - Ericthegreat: noticed the BoneMonkey guy from the wallpaper thread is banned
Apr 10, 2018 9:22 PM - Ericthegreat: over 3000 post
Apr 10, 2018 9:23 PM - Ericthegreat: from 2006
Apr 10, 2018 9:23 PM - Ericthegreat: what did he do to get banned >.>
Apr 10, 2018 9:23 PM - Ericthegreat: mustve been somthing bad
Apr 10, 2018 9:24 PM - Ericthegreat: oh seems he was banned in 2008 thats a old thread
Apr 10, 2018 9:26 PM - hobbledehoy899: yeah
Apr 10, 2018 9:30 PM - Joe88: while he was probably one of the worst members this site has seen, it still doesnt top the user who pretended to be dying for a month and made a whole scene about it
Apr 10, 2018 9:31 PM - Joe88: until staff actually checked the whole thing out and found out they wernt dying
Apr 10, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn Joe88 watched that video... I knew Blizzard has some tards working there but damn lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:37 PM - Joe88: ever since they removed the tracer pose near launch, its been going downhill
Apr 10, 2018 9:39 PM - Joe88: sjw bascially have free reign over anything blizzard does, though the whole game was developed based on a diversity checkbox
Apr 10, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: God the things I said on Bnet back during Diablo and StarCraft lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have received several lifetime bans lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:47 PM - Joe88: they would have gotten your shitbox history to ban you in game
Apr 10, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fbucc
Apr 10, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 I only play Diablo III anymore but I can't imagine they ban anyone from that... I have ran bots for like weeks straight some seasons lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "Surely they will ban me if I do this?" and yet no ban lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 250 hours later lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At this point that's the enjoyment I get out of the game... seeing what I can possibly do to get banned, I haven't found anything yet 
Apr 10, 2018 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: where is Tom
Apr 10, 2018 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: why would they even care about bots in diablo its not a competitive game?
Apr 10, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard he was in Flint something about drinking all the water.
Apr 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I don't know but supposedly they ban people for it.
Apr 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People are already running ROS bot like days on end lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is a Necro build...
Apr 10, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is probably what I will run this season.
Apr 10, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the bots for Diablo II a lot better though... I could script that much much much better.
Apr 10, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was kind of a HTML type script
Apr 10, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/I7NvlF8X-k0?t=23 These scripts can get pretty cool if you spend a lot of time working on them and learning them.
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: and its not a mmo
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.projectetal.com/forums/ Diablo II still getting patches lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess its because of the auction thing they have?
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They closed the auction thing 
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh then why
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to make money on that lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean maybe if you are playing with randoms someone might report you...
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's to do with the ladder rankings
Apr 10, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you're playing with friends i don't see why they would even bother to check
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: why is there a ladder even
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might not be competitive in the normal sense but in a way your competing for a high score... lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: for that matter why bot
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: the whole fun of diablo is actually playing it
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bots are nice to grind gear for you lol
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i put the new terry goodkind book on my kindle
Apr 10, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Diablo III sucks to play though... it's VERY repetitive
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - hobbledehoy899: Who else is updating Windows 10 in the fast lane?
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terry Goodkind? lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: the second one that came out recently i didnt find a download of yet... guess i might actually buy it
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: diablo 3 is fun what are you talking about 
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hobbled I probably will get it soon lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean it's no neverwinter nights but at least they're still making diablo games
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't say the same for nwn
Apr 10, 2018 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the sword of truth books
Apr 10, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't read any of those  lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides... I can't read.... *sobs*
Apr 10, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of reading and games... I am thinking about playing Planescape Torment again... I love that one 
Apr 10, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The new one is great too...
Apr 10, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should read them if you like fantasy
Apr 10, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: best fantasy i ever read
Apr 10, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: people have mixed opinions about some of the later books and i must agree i had mixed opinions myself especially about certain parts of the plot but i still couldn't stop reading
Apr 10, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sq5TS
Apr 10, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to play something old like Pokemans lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: not sure if that's real or not
Apr 10, 2018 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's well written anyway
Apr 10, 2018 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: would have made a good amazon review if the tazer is on amazon (doubt it lol)
Apr 10, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nYDHECjGK94 Ohhh new Ninja Massive Addon pack... so grabbing this ASAP lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 22GB's gonna take a bit to download  lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour 11 minutes  then uncompress and FTP to the Xbox 
Apr 10, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: dumb name for an emulator pack
Apr 10, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would have called it something like RomStation
Apr 10, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know about the name but it's super cool to use lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing you couldn't set up yourself
Apr 10, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah something like that would have been better in my opinion too, they used to be called CoinOps 1-7 then they switched names then they went with Ninja wich is like CoinOps 8 or 9 I forget lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i set up my rom collection in retropie and it got boxart and stuff for almost all the games automatically though the built in metadata scraper was pretty shit
Apr 10, 2018 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: in one of the retropie config menus there was an automatic batch grabber that did a near perfect job
Apr 10, 2018 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: and by built in metadata scraper i mean the one built in to emulation station
Apr 10, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have done set ups before but this for the Xbox is already configured and sorted and has all the movies and art (it's the lazy mans ultimate emulation thingy) lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Down to 35 minutes
Apr 10, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was getting full speed this would only be like 10 minutes lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well hmm more like 17 minutes
Apr 10, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOMs7mYm_zs
Apr 10, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was in the comments on that imgur stun gun thing
Apr 10, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty funny watching him shock himself by "accident" lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: i like that guy
Apr 10, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy electrocutes himself a lot lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Apr 10, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lT3vGaOLWqE
Apr 10, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like him too
Apr 10, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: man that breaker is loud
Apr 10, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm surprised he's still alive
Apr 10, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: like he has zero regards for safety
Apr 10, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like this video lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: i like boobs and vergene
Apr 10, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lT3vGaOLWqE?t=458 How is he still alive???? lol (the end of his video is even worse!!!) lol
Apr 10, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Xbox has been running this whole time CPU is still running sort of hot, 57C?
Apr 10, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be 60C but I redid the thermal paste, I am putting a larger fan in, I wonder if I couldn't just put a CPU fan on it.
Apr 10, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: that guy is a good artist
Apr 10, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: sure thoose "hurts" are stagged
Apr 10, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: but he is fun
Apr 10, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so, I have been badly electrocuted before and it totally sucks lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My top one was getting hit with electricity 220 that was running an electric water pump... the pipe had cracked and was spraying gallons of water out. the water was spraying the switch so I tried to cut off the power at the switch lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW I had just gotten out of the pool and was soaking wet and standing in like 2 inches of water....
Apr 10, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like it almost killed me lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just watched an "electric guitar" video where he purposely shocked himself with AC from the wall
Apr 10, 2018 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: might not kill you but it could cause heart arrhythmia that if not treated quickly could lead to heart failure
Apr 10, 2018 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it happens
Apr 10, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was so stunned that I grabbed it twice the second time woke me up lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq-EpR-8R0w
Apr 10, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Apr 10, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I grabbed a stick and turned it off that way lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: this video starts out great
Apr 10, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was in high school I had a friend with a power supply one of those with clips you could connect to stuff and use dials to put in the voltage and amps...  for fun we used to find capacitors and see how high they would go before they would pop lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: not one, not two, but three fails in rapid succession in a short clip
Apr 10, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: hey psio
Apr 10, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles?
Apr 10, 2018 11:14 PM - migles: pkmn crystal from goodwill when :C
Apr 10, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they said there was satanic imagery in Pokemon Crystal so they wont carry it anymore
Apr 10, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry  lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: kek
Apr 10, 2018 11:17 PM - migles: i like this soap opera :C
Apr 10, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn this new addon pack for Ninja Massive is taking a bit to decompress lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soap Opera is it The Young and the restless or Dalas?
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: from that ugly girl?
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dallas even
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who shot JR!
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: in the ugly girl repacks, there is always a phase of "COMPRESSING"
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles nahh from CoinOps it's for the original Xbox lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: i really dont understand
Apr 10, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/bLcI_r4BEuc?t=198 even runs the emulators at 720P lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - migles: btw in this soap opera, the bad woman put the protagonist in an asylum, (gave her pills to make her sick)
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles probably decompressing lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles someone is gonna get amnesia soon
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or come back from the dead
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - migles: now the protagonist managed to get free from it, and is taking over everything and doing plenty of revenges agains the people who did shit to her
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or sleep with someone they are not supposed too...
Apr 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who's baby is it!
Apr 10, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: heh
Apr 10, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: i am just enjoying this part, of her taking down the bad guys
Apr 10, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: of course they will create drama and stretch the story to 10 years...
Apr 10, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: anyway
Apr 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles probably decompressing lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: but it is written there "compressing"
Apr 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: really lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: in every installer...
Apr 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: but sure
Apr 10, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh still 47% more to decompress and then I still have to FTP it over (on 100Mbps LAN) lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:37 PM - migles: how much is that stuff?
Apr 10, 2018 11:37 PM - migles: you doing the whole iso pack?
Apr 10, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: i will go to bed, cya
Apr 10, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 4000 new ROMs and emulators and themes for the original Xbox
Apr 10, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tis a add on pack so far like 60GBs with this pack hmmm maybe more not sure lol
Apr 10, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of computer games and portable systems arcade and more I think even a sample of PS1 games that work well
Apr 10, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even some Dos games like Doom and stuff
Apr 10, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love it because the UI is so slick and everything is perfectly configured for the Xbox controller it's literally zero work
Apr 10, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's what I imagine those pi images on arcade punks is like
Apr 10, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could find something like for PC where it's the whole OS but that's kind of impossible I guess lol
Apr 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainment/gaming/the-50-best-video-games-of-all-time-according-to-critics/ss-AAumAZU?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 11, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That list is terrible lol
Apr 11, 2018 12:27 AM - Joe88: just goes to show you how broken metacritic is
Apr 11, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/fertility-doctor-is-father-to-11-of-clients-kids-lawsuit-says/ar-AAvJhfP?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 11, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like thats a lot of child support.... Lol
Apr 11, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-aUI9Kx8eo&feature=youtu.be If this was true companies would just hire women 100% of the time the cost savings would be insane... No other company would be able to compete with these women only companies... But it's a fantasy...
Apr 11, 2018 1:00 AM - Joe88: surprised they didnt disable the thumbs up/down too
Apr 11, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the comments where sure to point out the same thing I said.
Apr 11, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The "wage gap" vanishes when you take into account the types of Job's women pick VS the ones men pick... dangerous jobs? Primarily men.. those jobs pay more but also account to why men on average live 5 years less than women lol
Apr 11, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They say you can't buy more time on this earth, I think you can lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:55 AM - Joe88: https://www.reddit.com/r/milliondollarextreme/comments/7rc0f8/tfw_you_buy_so_many_funko_pops_that_your_wife/
Apr 11, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know this feeling... my wife barely lets me buy video game related stuff anymore lol
Apr 11, 2018 3:41 AM - kenenthk: Your wife bear lying gives you booty psi
Apr 11, 2018 3:41 AM - kenenthk: Thanks auto correct
Apr 11, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 11, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I blame Obama for that one! lol
Apr 11, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (kidding Obama or CIA or NSA who ever is watching this) lol
Apr 11, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk new add-on pack came out today for Coinops Ninja 
Apr 11, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a great day
Apr 11, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has Amiga and N64 and PS1 games and a bunch of other systems (not many games for N64 and PS1 I think they stuck to the ones that run good)


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 12, 2018)

Apr 11, 2018 5:30 AM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/All-in-One-Universal-International-Plug-Adapter-4USB-Ports-World-Travel-AC-Power-Charger-US-UK-AU-EU-p-1238493.html
Apr 11, 2018 5:32 AM - Veho: This thing has more holes in it than Batman's parents.
Apr 11, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you could charge your phone anywhere!!! lol
Apr 11, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho it's ready to have all it's holes filled!
Apr 11, 2018 5:34 AM - Veho: But it also has a whole range of protrusions to fill any hole it needs to. It truly is universal.
Apr 11, 2018 5:34 AM - Veho: Don't leave home without it.
Apr 11, 2018 5:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EKAcjLq.jpg
Apr 11, 2018 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Apr 11, 2018 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 11, 2018 6:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/O4LaK
Apr 11, 2018 6:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pm494Ft
Apr 11, 2018 6:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8CVlZTF
Apr 11, 2018 7:06 AM - kenenthk: Calm down veho
Apr 11, 2018 7:08 AM - Veho: lol wut
Apr 11, 2018 8:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WlHj8
Apr 11, 2018 8:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RGqaS60.jpg
Apr 11, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/levGEla.jpg
Apr 11, 2018 11:33 AM - Noctosphere: @Veho that means 10 senator voted inf avor for sex with animals? wtf?
Apr 11, 2018 11:38 AM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 11, 2018 11:38 AM - Veho: But to be fair, we don't know how many rider bills were tacked onto the original bill.
Apr 11, 2018 11:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/El4xKPw
Apr 11, 2018 12:17 PM - Localhorst86: "Anal sexual intercourse between two human beings shall not be deemed as a crime"
Apr 11, 2018 12:17 PM - Localhorst86: good!
Apr 11, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M0AA8BhhC4
Apr 11, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: borat was such an amazing show
Apr 11, 2018 12:41 PM - Veho: Anuus.
Apr 11, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: was that ali g show released in HD?
Apr 11, 2018 12:49 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ftwY6s4WQ8
Apr 11, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: damn guy looks like a psychopath
Apr 11, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: veho?
Apr 11, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: someone explain me this meme https://i.imgur.com/bz1Gpwn.png
Apr 11, 2018 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It implies Zuckerberg is a robot/android or whatever you want to call it, and is "being charged" by whatever he's sitting on, like a wireless charger for a phone
Apr 11, 2018 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And he's sitting on whatever he's sitting on likely because he has some aversion to how short he actually is, he doesn't like being around people who are a lot taller than him, so he's using some kind of "booster seat" lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: what an idiot
Apr 11, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol looks like a hemorrhoid cushion... He is preparing for prison life... lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh look Bubba has sent you a friend request!!!" lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ron has shanked you, would you like to shank him back?" lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Post a status update!!! "Ass is still sore from the shower... dropped the soap again... smh"
Apr 11, 2018 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Psi, don't you know? He's a billionaire! He's not going to prison!
Apr 11, 2018 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably not
Apr 11, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and even if he does go, it will be to one of those ones that has a golf course and all hot tubs and shit...
Apr 11, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ETjZptO.jpg
Apr 11, 2018 2:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems legit
Apr 11, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get... is why are they even worried about him or facebook? It's not like it's a secret they where mining people's data....
Apr 11, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: people don't like their data mined
Apr 11, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you post it, they know it too... Basically if you don't want everyone to know something, just don't say it on a broadcast like the world wide web... lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Read Jdbye I understand that, but there really isn't an expectation of privacy on a broadcast medium.
Apr 11, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: he does look a bit robot-like though
Apr 11, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I watched a video and I think he used some of his money to create an Android to handle this for him... lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Android 16 go handle this whole Senate thing.... Android 23 get out the lube...." lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want one too
Apr 11, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be nice to send one to work for me lol
Apr 11, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTci8EOPIYM
Apr 11, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iQlls0XQUs LOL That first combo gif LOL
Apr 11, 2018 2:54 PM - Localhorst86: Psi, if you could afford an android to work for you, you wouldn't need to work.
Apr 11, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: OMG
Apr 11, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: PSIO
Apr 11, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: that one after the intro song, in the 19 seconds with the rapper and adobe
Apr 11, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: this one promisses to be a very good gifs with sounmd
Apr 11, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It had a few spots that made me lol 
Apr 11, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: that fake ring mug ;O;
Apr 11, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: that part at the 3 minutes  
Apr 11, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: faguq
Apr 11, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: dafuq
Apr 11, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: hey psio
Apr 11, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: gifs with sound guy is from my country
Apr 11, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I knew I liked it for a reason lol
Apr 11, 2018 3:24 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3WaVactj5M
Apr 11, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: really i didnt realized until today i seen something odd in it
Apr 11, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: >:C
Apr 11, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: >:C >:C
Apr 11, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: fuck, i wanted to relax today, fucking neighboor asking me again for help with internet
Apr 11, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: at least this neighboor helps me with stuff when i also need...
Apr 11, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is she hot? lol
Apr 11, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: it's a dude of your age
Apr 11, 2018 4:14 PM - Devin: "Stuff when I also need...." 
Apr 11, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 11, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: >:C
Apr 11, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: heh, he does gresat cooking
Apr 11, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: specially with bacon
Apr 11, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: migles loves his meat 
Apr 11, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tube steak surprise!
Apr 11, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, USPS has just been fucking up so much for me lately. Had those late lightbulbs last week, ordered a few packs of free boxes and such, to replenish my "stock" on the second, it's now the 11th and shit still hasn't turned up, and now my GB Everdrive that was supposed to show up today is late
Apr 11, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China has let me down too Tom 
Apr 11, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered a dremel like clone thing, like a month ago and still not here.
Apr 11, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I ordered a few things as well around March 20th and still no shipping updates whatsoever lol. But I still got like 3 weeks until I can consider it "late enough to check into" lol
Apr 11, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing that annoys me the most is that USPS keeps doing that bullshit "In Transit to Next Facility" status where it doesn't actually tell you where it's at
Apr 11, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the fucking boxes were in Detroit on the 4th, and then ever since it's just been "in transit"
Apr 11, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
Apr 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What are they doing, crawling from Detroit to here?
Apr 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol limbo
Apr 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have to pee on them first, make sure the box is water tight lol
Apr 11, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 11, 2018 5:47 PM - T-hug: Whats a good pc exclusive shooter from last 5 years?
Apr 11, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ARMA 3, the STALKER games (though I think that's a bit older than 5 years now )...that's probably it
Apr 11, 2018 5:51 PM - T-hug: The Signal From Tölva
Apr 11, 2018 5:52 PM - T-hug: U played that^?
Apr 11, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never heard of it
Apr 11, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks a bit like they tried to cross Destiny and Borderlands lol
Apr 11, 2018 5:52 PM - T-hug: Yeah
Apr 11, 2018 5:53 PM - T-hug: I never heard til today
Apr 11, 2018 5:53 PM - T-hug: Looking for pc exclusives ive not played from last 5 years
Apr 11, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well FPS games will certainly be dry. Once consoles gained massive online services, PC FPS exclusives kinda just disappeared
Apr 11, 2018 5:56 PM - T-hug: Crazy i see all this mustard glorious race comments but where are the games lol
Apr 11, 2018 5:56 PM - T-hug: No wonder always ps4 port begging xD
Apr 11, 2018 5:56 PM - T-hug: Will try into the breach I guess
Apr 11, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Mustard Race isn't about exclusivity, it's about games looking and playing better 
Apr 11, 2018 5:57 PM - T-hug: Ah well that don't bother me i still watch 700mb xvids
Apr 11, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: #represent
Apr 11, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 11, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, 2005?
Apr 11, 2018 5:59 PM - T-hug: Lol feels like it with current scene and my new download folder ;x
Apr 11, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xvids lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some really old DVD's back when I had a DVD player that also played Divx files.
Apr 11, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Multi movie DVD's lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:20 PM - T-hug: Ive 6tb of xvid
Apr 11, 2018 6:20 PM - T-hug: From when used to collect
Apr 11, 2018 6:21 PM - T-hug: Hey did far cry 5 get cracked
Apr 11, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not yet lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6TB's???? Jesus that has to be like every movie known to man lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In Xvid format so like 700MB's each?
Apr 11, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got out of using the format before HD Xvid became a thing, I switched to like H264 or what ever it is.
Apr 11, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I switched to online streaming, I literally have no offline movies or TV shows (besides like 300-500 DVD's)
Apr 11, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should sell the DVD's for like 25 cents each or something lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3QVL9
Apr 11, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IJIlp
Apr 11, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w1J9d I found the turtle from the Godzilla movies.
Apr 11, 2018 6:42 PM - T-hug: Yeah and some are split into 2 or 3 700mb
Apr 11, 2018 6:42 PM - T-hug: It was to fit CDs
Apr 11, 2018 6:43 PM - T-hug: I remember burning the eric bana hulk movie divx to a cd to watch on a dreamcast
Apr 11, 2018 6:43 PM - T-hug: XD
Apr 11, 2018 6:44 PM - T-hug: 15 years ago damn
Apr 11, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6Eeqm well this game looks good lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol dreamcast can play Divx? How is that? I do dimly remember something about it...
Apr 11, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I think the Xbox I have been working on would do Divx too... lol
Apr 11, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Kodi installed on it.
Apr 11, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IdVmEcZ
Apr 11, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GUva
Apr 11, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_493134.html
Apr 11, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: Yeah, there's more than just 2 things wrong with that picture, PR
Apr 11, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: For example, the guy could be wearing a white thong, has a giant bellybutton, and is standing over a huge dildo.
Apr 11, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: The house-shaped goatse is just that.
Apr 11, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GyRm I found a perfect one for Depravo lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That keyboard computer thing is cool lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It took me a second to realize that keyboard also included the PC, and wasn't just a $200 foldable keyboard 
Apr 11, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is pretty neat, but those shitty silicone keyboards have awful build quality
Apr 11, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the GPU specs are a straight up lie, that iGPU is only in various 5th gen i3/i5/i7s lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some company used to make like i7's in Amiga or Commodore 64 cases...
Apr 11, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cybernetman.com/en/all-in-one-pc/keyboard-pc
Apr 11, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: The keyboard is neat but typing is terrible on it.
Apr 11, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I imagine there are probably Amiga and Commodore PC cases for ITX builds, which would be interesting
Apr 11, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: I like the specs on the tiny thing.
Apr 11, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: I would use that, a powerbank, a tiny screen and a bluetooth keyboard to make an ultraportable PC.
Apr 11, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: 
Apr 11, 2018 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Veho, my dad got me one of those for Christmas years and years ago, typing sucks and the thing stopped working on half the keyboard after using it for a week or two 
Apr 11, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A nice little device though, yeah
Apr 11, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GhcT
Apr 11, 2018 7:33 PM - Veho: https://www.pcworld.com/article/2998155/computers/kangaroo-is-a-portable-phone-sized-windows-10-desktop-pc-that-costs-99.html
Apr 11, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GZfg Tom's future... lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's super neat Veho
Apr 11, 2018 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol Psi
Apr 11, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1Ghx3 Psi's past  lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GPddCM
Apr 11, 2018 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like nobody sells the little Kangaroo thing officially anymore though
Apr 11, 2018 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01CZM679I/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new 
Apr 11, 2018 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $3000 shipping, what a steal!
Apr 11, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GjeI
Apr 11, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I will complain to Amazon get it shipped for free lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kangaroo-Mini-PC-32GB-eMMC-2GB-RAM-Windows-10-Pro/222919314651?hash=item33e706ccdb:g:S24AAOSwaDpazZrt < Bang, $80 and you even get a 32GB MSD card!
Apr 11, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PiPo-X10-Pro-Mini-PC-TV-Box-IPS-Tablet-PC-Dual-OS-Android-Windows-10-intel/32827558956.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.8.6d1056c1kPjmC8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_5723015_105
Apr 11, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or get mine and you get Windows 10 AND Android!!! lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the aesthetics just can't be beat... belongs in the Louvre lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: That Pipo thing is just weird  
Apr 11, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And you thought the name "Wii" was silly lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: Looks like a sales register.
Apr 11, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 11, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the specs are not half bad but can you imagine using that out in public? lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "What is that?" lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably find better specs in a normal Windows tablet that's also $200 lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will give it this, at least it's better than Apple it has ports!!! lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom would those have those kick ass sub woofers and a (probably fake) antenna? lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could get a way better one off of goodwill anyway probably for half the price lol
Apr 11, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/d6DQFFJ.jpg
Apr 11, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iwbrMRS
Apr 11, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: And how do I list my choices?
Apr 11, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm afraid to list mine
Apr 11, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could pick the year I died like 20 bazzillion years in the future? Lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: I mean they're not hard choices.
Apr 11, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: PR, you know how those choices go.
Apr 11, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free WiFi for sure fuck apple lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: You choose to die a bajillion years in the future, you get frozen tomorrow in a freak accident.
Apr 11, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: Thaw just in time for the heat death of the universe.
Apr 11, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but that would be cool lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd get to see the end lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free WiFi for sure fuck apple lol < No way, go for free Apple shit forever so you can just sell the Apple shit to the point where you can buy free wifi wherever you go 
Apr 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fuck that would rather just the free WiFi lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Veho: Or until Apple goes bust and their shit becomes worthless.
Apr 11, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: It's like saying "free Amiga shit forever"
Apr 11, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: What is Amiga worth today?
Apr 11, 2018 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, by the time Apple goes bankrupt you'll be a billionaire
Apr 11, 2018 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or dead, depending on your choices lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell Steve Jobs pubes on eBay? Lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On a semi-related note, $25 for 2015 Amazon Fire tablets: https://computers.woot.com/offers/amazon-fire-hd-8-2015-wi-fi-tablets-3?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_3 
Apr 11, 2018 8:11 PM - Veho: I'LL TAKE A DOZEN
Apr 11, 2018 8:11 PM - Veho: Oh wait they don't deliver.
Apr 11, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no Amazon in Croatia Veho?
Apr 11, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: They deliver everything but their own products.
Apr 11, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's shit
Apr 11, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: Because their Kindle tablets are sold at a loss that they make up by selling books and shit.
Apr 11, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: And Croatians are notorious pirates.
Apr 11, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: We -never- buy stuff if we can possibly pirate it.
Apr 11, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: 
Apr 11, 2018 8:16 PM - Veho: I mean you can order a Kindle from here but at like twice the price.
Apr 11, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: Okay, I tried to order one and they don't ship to Croatia.
Apr 11, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you put normal Android on those?
Apr 11, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just rooted my phone like 2 days ago soooo much better now lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe so Psi, at least with that particular one anyways
Apr 11, 2018 8:22 PM - Joe88: specs look pretty shit
Apr 11, 2018 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't look like anyone has made a custom ROM for those with just normal Android unfortunately, but you can root it and disable a bunch of Amazon services and put the Play Store on it lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, specs are garbo, but it's from 2015 so meh
Apr 11, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good enough to do some stuff if your not expecting GameCube emulation lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I imagine stuff like PS1 and lower would run fine, plus DraStic lol
Apr 11, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't expect N64 to run well though
Apr 11, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $25 you probably couldn't do much better though TBH
Apr 11, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe? Would have to test it
Apr 11, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No not at all
Apr 11, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even on AliExpress 25 bucks wouldn't touch that
Apr 11, 2018 9:08 PM - hobbledehoy899: i found it https://youtu.be/lnn107Z8mzc
Apr 11, 2018 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: if DraStic works then n64 is gonna work too
Apr 11, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: n64 is easier to emulate than DS spec-wise
Apr 11, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm Veho its the other way around here
Apr 11, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could buy a kindle from amazon.com
Apr 11, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: (and did buy a paperwhite from there)
Apr 11, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they wouldn't ship anything else to norway besides like books
Apr 11, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that seems to have changed a little now as it didn't tell me "can't ship to your address" right away the last time i checked
Apr 11, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: had to pay import tax and shipping so it ended up costing more but eh
Apr 11, 2018 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and fuck woot for only shipping to US i always thought they had lots of cool shit 
Apr 11, 2018 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can use a mail forwarding service but that costs me more $$$ and its effort filling out their form for every order i make
Apr 11, 2018 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: those "would you rather" choices are pretty easy
Apr 11, 2018 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: gas or car - get a tesla duh
Apr 11, 2018 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: choose when you die or how you die - who wants to know exactly when they're going to die? then you'll just be waiting for that day, i'd rather choose to die of old age and let it happen when it happens
Apr 11, 2018 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would take apple products over wifi because my phone plan does the job fine and the apple products would make fine gifts for family and i could sell a few for cash
Apr 11, 2018 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: private jet or private island is a tough one, ideally i'd have both so i can take my jet to my island to relax, but i'm gonna have to go with island because what's cooler than having your own island
Apr 11, 2018 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i'd want to live in harry potter world of course
Apr 12, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: if DraStic works then n64 is gonna work too < Noooooooooooooooooooooo. Since the DS is based off an ARM SoC, it's infinitely easier to emulate the DS on Android devices than N64
Apr 12, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why DraStic will run on an absolute potato
Apr 12, 2018 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the OpenPandora
Apr 12, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing has like a 600mhz ARM CPU, 256mb of RAM, some PowerVR GPU from like 2004
Apr 12, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it runs DraStic really well
Apr 12, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then we have Mupen64Plus, which despite all it's work still barely runs most games unless you've got a big ol' honking SoC
Apr 12, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On PC though that's totally true
Apr 12, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The thing is though once your emulating the DS do you really need N64? lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario 64 DS is the better version anyway  lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus final fantasy games and Dragon Quest!!! 
Apr 12, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dragon Quest IX is reason enough to buy DraStic...
Apr 12, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you get Pogemonz
Apr 12, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And three decent Castllevania games lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft, DS doesn't have Pokemon Snap or Pokemon Stadium 
Apr 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Joe88: forced diversity strikes again https://imgur.com/gallery/CO7UR
Apr 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol N64 pokemon snap is fun for like 3 minutes 
Apr 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO 
Apr 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 that's got to be fake... lol what???
Apr 12, 2018 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That game along with Pokemon Stadium was like my life when I was young lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My N64 was mostly a F-Zero machine and Ocarina of Time and hmmm like 2 wrestling games (those where a blast with 4 players) and 007 lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turok I bought but only for the expansion pack that like 7 games used lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:44 AM - Joe88: its real psi, beastboy and raven look no better https://twitter.com/badpostitans/status/983905701410963461
Apr 12, 2018 12:47 AM - Joe88: I can only imagine cyborg is going female and wearing a hijab at this point
Apr 12, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's gonna flop hard lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to at least try for the source material lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:55 AM - Joe88: they are just pumping out live action adpations like crazy right now
Apr 12, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not entirely that she is black, I can deal with that... her outfit looks like she is getting read to work the corner at 5th and main.
Apr 12, 2018 12:55 AM - Joe88: they have terrible budgets and bad writing and most end up cancelled
Apr 12, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ready lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On that subject I love the Luke Cage one.
Apr 12, 2018 12:56 AM - Joe88: im pretty sure thats what happened, they couldnt find the actual starfire so they picked up a hooker and dyed her hair
Apr 12, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 12, 2018 12:57 AM - Joe88: fans are going to hate it regardless, they couldnt even be bothered to paint her skin
Apr 12, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beast buy kind of reminds me of the cartoon sort of... lol
Apr 12, 2018 12:59 AM - Joe88: the old one, not the shit new one
Apr 12, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Raven is missing her look entirely... she just looks like some goth chick that dropped out of highschool to smoke pot and be in a band.
Apr 12, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beast buy LOL Beast Boy even...
Apr 12, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is supposed to be green and she is supposed to be black lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well darker? lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:00 AM - Joe88: she has white skin
Apr 12, 2018 1:01 AM - Joe88: or its extremly pale because her whole body is always covered
Apr 12, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ECORKJ1dfgA?t=11 This is kind of what happened lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:02 AM - Joe88: in other news denuvo v5 is now cracked
Apr 12, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh so we can play FarCry 5 now?
Apr 12, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want the non patched version where the Turkey is too powerful lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:03 AM - Joe88: soonish, when ever they crack it
Apr 12, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R52iMVOI0A
Apr 12, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turkey video lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:04 AM - Joe88: the news sword art online was using v5 and got cracked by CPY
Apr 12, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YiAt4yt0sE this is the video I meant to link lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:02 PM - Joe88: in other news denuvo v5 is now cracked < Wasn't it cracked once already?
Apr 12, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FFXV used it IIRC
Apr 12, 2018 1:07 AM - Joe88: that was v4.8
Apr 12, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Crackwatch says v5
Apr 12, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know nothing... I just grab them from the girl lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://crackwatch.com/game/final-fantasy-xv <
Apr 12, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And like 20 people downloaded it including Justin Beiber lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:10 AM - Joe88: ah, thats weird, people were saying v5 finally got cracked
Apr 12, 2018 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose maybe they just mean CPY finally did it
Apr 12, 2018 1:12 AM - Joe88: https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackWatch/comments/821p3t/crack_watch_games/
Apr 12, 2018 1:14 AM - Joe88: idk it says all 3 groups cracked it with a drm free release, I know 3DM was just a bypass with the demo.exe
Apr 12, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but then Codex released a proper version without using the demo bypass
Apr 12, 2018 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is why Fitlady did a repack of it, since she doesn't do bypass repacks
Apr 12, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooooooooooooooooooooooh, I see, apparently the Codex release was the result of a "leaked" developer release exe that didn't use Denuvo
Apr 12, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So technically FFXV wasn't cracked, so yeah I suppose SAO was the first legit v5 crack
Apr 12, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YGbai LOL
Apr 12, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YGwxo Depravo lol
Apr 12, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L2B6S
Apr 12, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L2fm6Bt
Apr 12, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Friday the 13th I get upgraded Internet lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYDHECjGK94&feature=youtu.be 4.000+ more games now and the UI has been sped up again and some bug fixes and even faster emulation!


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 13, 2018)

Apr 12, 2018 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 12, 2018 7:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OqznH
Apr 12, 2018 7:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MaaAfzx.mp4
Apr 12, 2018 9:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/npMJRSI.gif
Apr 12, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XXtdMHh.png
Apr 12, 2018 11:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FODa5sc
Apr 12, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao the bank I use has some sort of cash back rewards program, if you sign up for it and click these like coupons. My wife did it and forgot about it and we got that Direct TV Now thing, Got 35 dollars cash back on the 115 we spent to get Apple TV and 3 months of the cable stuff..
Apr 12, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKEqID3k6RA lol kinda fun
Apr 12, 2018 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cvj9HteljM
Apr 12, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: anyone who thinks the first portable mp3 player is the ipod is sick and should be euthanized
Apr 12, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I knew the ipod was not the first or 2nd or 3rd... lol but I thought the diamond rio was... At least the first commercially available one? The one he is talking about might have been first but how many sold and where could you buy them?
Apr 12, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: hey i didn't knew what was the first mp3 player, but damn, i sure know the ipod was not no where in the first ones
Apr 12, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: next you gonna tell me, the ipad was the first tablet?
Apr 12, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: sure the appple products are what turns stuff popular but no where they are the first in almost anything
Apr 12, 2018 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure the first MP3 player was released like pre 2000s lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: anyway
Apr 12, 2018 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even know if Apple makes anything popular I think they see things getting popular and crank something out ASAP lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: is the new 3ds discontinued or some shit? no where in retail they sell new 3ds anymore, just 2ds and n2ds
Apr 12, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is on the shelves here in the US migles, but space is shrinking fast.
Apr 12, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Switch is the new hotness lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, Nintendo's still holding on to the notion that the Switch and 3DS will totally "live in harmony together!"
Apr 12, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: :C
Apr 12, 2018 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, like they said with the DS and GBA ;O;
Apr 12, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The N2DS is best anyways ;O;
Apr 12, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: i actually liked the 3d :C
Apr 12, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so too, so much so that I considered getting one for like 2-3 seconds lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I've used the 3D on the thing for a whole hour total since I got my first 3DS when it launched
Apr 12, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: but its weird, the major retailers here don't have 3ds consoles anymore
Apr 12, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last night I installed DraStic on my phone, runs perfectly... lol (LG cheap thing with 1GB RAM 4 cores at 1.4Ghz)
Apr 12, 2018 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a nice gimmick and all, and it works well, I just have 0 desire to play anything in 3D
Apr 12, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles get the 2DS, so Nintendo don't have to pay for 3D lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:38 PM - migles: funny tough the OLD 2ds is still selling everywhere
Apr 12, 2018 2:38 PM - migles: but 3ds consoles either new or old, even the cex barely has them
Apr 12, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: i must try to check toys are us
Apr 12, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: hey americans, remember that store? ;O;
Apr 12, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whenever I want to spend 20% higher than other retail stores, I go to Toys R Us!
Apr 12, 2018 2:41 PM - Localhorst86: you wont now
Apr 12, 2018 2:42 PM - Localhorst86: I really like the N2DS a lot. I love the fact that it is a clamshell as oposed to the crappy 2DS
Apr 12, 2018 2:42 PM - Localhorst86: but it's also considerably cheaper than the N3DS because they removed the 3D gimmick
Apr 12, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Toys R Us had one use for me... getting game systems from Nintendo at launch.
Apr 12, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They always got more stock than the other stores lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:43 PM - Localhorst86: nah, people just didn't think of going there.
Apr 12, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LG Optimus F60, managed to root with Kingo Root! 
Apr 12, 2018 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Toys R Us was good for getting release day stuff for big game releases because it was always empty lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Apr 12, 2018 2:44 PM - Localhorst86: Which tells us a lot about why it went down, then 
Apr 12, 2018 2:45 PM - Localhorst86: You guys killed it!
Apr 12, 2018 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they would've just stopped charging tons more than other stores they would've been just fine, but nope, gotta have that Toys R Us premium lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2 Toys R Us stores around me had like Walmart and Target and Meijer and stuff like a couple streets away, so if you ever wanted toys for cheaper you'd just fuck off to there instead lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom quick question...
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have your Shield TV still? Does the PSU for it make an odd like coil whine if you put your ear to it? Mine is doing this buzz I can hear...
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Localhorst86: I am a full grown man. If I want to go shopping for (video) games I'll do that under the pretense of grocery or electronics shopping, tyvm
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You mean the power brick? Not my Shield TV one, but the one I got with my Shield Portable does it
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, did it until I tossed it lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toys R Us needed an adult toys section to stay profitable....
Apr 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Localhorst86: Psi, you're supposed to plug the power cord into your Nvidia shield, not your ear
Apr 12, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it is 
Apr 12, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I should replace it? I was worried it could be a sign it's failing and would rather replace it than the entire Shield TV thing....
Apr 12, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably wouldn't damage the Shield TV, but yeah if it's annoying you might as well
Apr 12, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't hear it across the room but... now that I am aware of it... OCD kind of thing lol
Apr 12, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can grab a recording of it... lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi that is completely normal
Apr 12, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: dont worry about it
Apr 12, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you buy a new one itll probably be the same
Apr 12, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid microphone isn't sensitive enough 
Apr 12, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: even a completely fanless computer with no mechanical drives or other moving parts isn't completely silent
Apr 12, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's always gonna be coil whine to some degree
Apr 12, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye amazingly I must have crazy good luck with them this is literally the only one I have that does this.
Apr 12, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh i'm sure the others do it
Apr 12, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one is just a little louder
Apr 12, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've had ones that make loud high pitched sounds
Apr 12, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one is pretty loud and has like a digital wine, like old movies when they show computers doing a weird sound....
Apr 12, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: one was a travel adapter with usb charger built in
Apr 12, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one's not too noisy
Apr 12, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: but audible
Apr 12, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like florescent lights but louder and more mosquito sounding.
Apr 12, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: the other was a gp2x dock with usb and tv out which was really noisy
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: do you normally put your ear up to electronics?
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: why does shoutbox doesn't work with the scroll lock :C
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you did you'd probably hear something
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: was
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: struggling to read and keep up with the older messages
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye only if I notice an usual sound in the room and this ones new 
Apr 12, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: scroll lock doesnt seem to do anything for me
Apr 12, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: its a useless key
Apr 12, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: youll get used to it Psi
Apr 12, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I just say fuck it and move on with life, the box has a life of it's own lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Scroll Lock does anything nowadays
Apr 12, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/885536/shield-tv-power-supply-makes-buzzing-noise/ Seems common enough lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, on Windows anyways
Apr 12, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be used in like GW Basic waaayyyy back lool
Apr 12, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like for text programs and pause/break
Apr 12, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the scroll lock you could use the arrow keys and move the cursor around the text for editing or something.
Apr 12, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think some Linux distros still use it to stop console text from scrolling, but that's probably the biggest use it gets nowadays lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one of those remnant keys that became obsolete as newer OS versions came out. Though I'm pretty sure Scroll Lock has been obsolete since like the 90s lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: scroll lock is used for excell
Apr 12, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: for example
Apr 12, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: there is other 1 or 2 uses i cna't remember
Apr 12, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some trainers use it as a hotkey lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: along with like the F keys lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Trainer Activated!" lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' MrAntiFun trainers
Apr 12, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: lel
Apr 12, 2018 3:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iQPjWHv
Apr 12, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: also some voice chat programs or overlays, use it to call the overlay or as a MIC button
Apr 12, 2018 3:14 PM - Veho: Beware of bears.
Apr 12, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beware of bare 
Apr 12, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: i want my bare hands on her
Apr 12, 2018 3:18 PM - Flame: i want to be bare with her
Apr 12, 2018 3:18 PM - Flame: 
Apr 12, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: dat ass though Veho
Apr 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That might be a dude... lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's right there ready to be grabbed
Apr 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know for sure lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is one hot dude then
Apr 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would need to consult Dinoh lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh is like the oracle of all things  lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if its a dude i still wouldnt mind squeezing that ass
Apr 12, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's so perfect
Apr 12, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i'm an ass man
Apr 12, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 12, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have all these 360's waiting for tools to arrive from China 
Apr 12, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: God damn it China... lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6bodQ9xVo0E?t=57 That's the sound!!! even when off though lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup thats normal
Apr 12, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that weird digital sounding whine?
Apr 12, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: None of the probably 100 other PSU's I have make anywhere near that sound lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I am even talking the dirt cheap Chinese stuff  lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I managed to fix it... lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Percussive maintenance ftw lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh much better
Apr 12, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it was tin fingers or electron migration...
Apr 12, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whisker_(metallurgy) lol been so long I meant whisker lol
Apr 12, 2018 3:52 PM - Veho: You shaved  them off?
Apr 12, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sort of
Apr 12, 2018 4:03 PM - Flame: PULL IT TOGETHER CHINA!
Apr 12, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: psio needs his shit now
Apr 12, 2018 4:06 PM - Veho: Hey, be fair now, China has to manufacture supposed Western electronics on top of the cheap Chinese electronics.
Apr 12, 2018 4:07 PM - Flame: good point!
Apr 12, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: but the adults are doing the Western stuff...
Apr 12, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: the kids doing the cheap Chinese stuff
Apr 12, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: so in theory it should be complete now
Apr 12, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: plus they have 1 million billion people
Apr 12, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 12, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12632/intel-core-b-processors-8th-gen-bga-with-65w-tdp
Apr 12, 2018 4:34 PM - Veho: Nah, kids are making the Western stuff.
Apr 12, 2018 4:34 PM - Veho: Because they have smaller fingers so they can assemble fiddly electronics better.
Apr 12, 2018 4:35 PM - Veho: Grownups with fat butterfingers and wasted eyesight produce the cheaper, crappy stuff.
Apr 12, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 12, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They also put pee pee in your coke?
Apr 12, 2018 5:01 PM - Veho: Better than putting pee pee in my cock.
Apr 12, 2018 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 12, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: related: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sysf15OwYjU
Apr 12, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: Do you have cock?
Apr 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Localhorst86: Yes, cherry cock even
Apr 12, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: My McGuyver SNES Classic is coming along quite nicely.
Apr 12, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlQBfmjnAmw weird lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo working good for you?
Apr 12, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: Spent all last night fucking about with it but now I thinks it's all good.
Apr 12, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: Apart from the boxart which will take AGES.
Apr 12, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You get a new Pi Dep?
Apr 12, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: psio whats the TL;DW version of that alien thing?
Apr 12, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow I get new Internet 
Apr 12, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles the church got new gargoyles in the 90's and one of the stone workers made it. lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-494#post-7917076
Apr 12, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They came and ran fiber optic to my house today lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey you did the exact same thing I did 
Apr 12, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: New Pi and fancy case with heat sink. Then found out that heat sink doesn't fit on PI because of the new PoE pins.
Apr 12, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: Never mind. Just ordered some chip-sized stick-on ones.
Apr 12, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had my dremel I could cut some sinks 
Apr 12, 2018 6:42 PM - Depravo: I'm not sure it would work because it would cut off one of the screw points.
Apr 12, 2018 6:42 PM - Depravo: So it would't be secured evenly.
Apr 12, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just grabbed a preconfigured RetroPie image and flashed that for all the boxart and info stuff
Apr 12, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too lazy to do it all myself, especially for huge ROMsets
Apr 12, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I maybe should have done that.
Apr 12, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could always just extract the ROMs and boxart from an image and just transfer them to your Pi now, instead of flashing a whole new image and fucking around with settings again
Apr 12, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: Such a pain the arse because the scraper isn't as clever as the ones in Kodi.
Apr 12, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent you like 300 images Depravo  lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: If you set it to auto it has a tendency to choose the first one on the list.
Apr 12, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That page has like all the best ones, I am so jealous btw....
Apr 12, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, so you have to go and manually sift through it all which is utter bullshit lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol when you have 10,000 ROM's it might take a while lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: It decided the all the Kof '9x games were 94.
Apr 12, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao my experience with that came from LaunchBox... lucky it's easier to fix in that.
Apr 12, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: Even though the ROMs are called KOF94, KOF95, KOF96 etc.
Apr 12, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did they include like KOF84(Eurasia)(US) or a bunch of scene info?
Apr 12, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes that throws the scrapers into a tizzy
Apr 12, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: Anyway, cheers for the links Psio. I just figured I would spend more time taking off the stuff I didn't want than adding stuff into a new build.
Apr 12, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah it's tough to find a build that suites everyone 
Apr 12, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: Nope, these are just the MAME ROMs and you know how particular they are with ROM names.
Apr 12, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either they include everything and the kitchen sink or they strip out stuff you actually want....
Apr 12, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MAME could be the issue? MAME is such a bitch about versioning, although those should be NeoGeo so that hasn't changed in ages....
Apr 12, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: eg I'm not bothered about N64 or PS1.
Apr 12, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 and N64 there is probably a couple you would want (PS1 has some good 2D games) Castlevania Chronicles is nice... beat it last night for the first time 
Apr 12, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably could have beat it a long time ago but I just would get frustrated at that clock level... lol
Apr 12, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fuck the water and fuck those spikes lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably didn't help I was using shield TV to do it on, very little lag in the machine but there is some. It just takes some time to adjust your thinking.
Apr 12, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it's HDMI TV lag or controller bluetooth... or a little of both.
Apr 12, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p9vcpnu
Apr 12, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: imgur the simple overloaded sharer.
Apr 12, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah something is going on with the whole internet right now  lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Apple TV thing is locked out right now. something about itunes and having to go to a page... fucking Apple... lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204106 <--- This thing, and a lot of pages are loading slow lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect a gateway error from GBAtemp soon lol (but at least it only lasts a minute or two)
Apr 12, 2018 7:17 PM - hobbledehoy899: sounds fun
Apr 12, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well changed my password to something a bit more stronger lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good luck getting into that...  lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On more happy news, my X-360 tool has arrived   
Apr 12, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe dremel will arrive soon lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: Why is vermouth pronounced vermooth and not ver mouth?
Apr 12, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol good question....
Apr 12, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo could know?
Apr 12, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GyRm Disney Drinks lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: "Imgur is over capacity!"
Apr 12, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate that  it's happening here too sporadically
Apr 12, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the 10,000 memes about the booster seat thing lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: Zuckerberg hearing?
Apr 12, 2018 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 12, 2018 7:42 PM - Localhorst86: Interesting. Looks Ike staff deleted yesterday's sponsored post for the bitt boy discount entirely
Apr 12, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are our conversations being recorded here?
Apr 12, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic yes the NSA knows and see's all!!! lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Answer: YES! 
Apr 12, 2018 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox-thread.497087/
Apr 12, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you type in something online or in a text probably 20 people will see it at multiple times lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But what if they see your nuts? 
Apr 12, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: What if they see you're nuts?
Apr 12, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then maybe I'll get swatted 
Apr 12, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting your nuts swatted would suck lol
Apr 12, 2018 7:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Some people may like that 
Apr 12, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mK2VT
Apr 12, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: That look at the end.
Apr 12, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pio3-45-fpA
Apr 12, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: "Listen here, fucko."
Apr 12, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can just feel the accusations from his eyes lol
Apr 12, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Pio3-45-fpA?t=168 Jimmy fund... hit in the jimmy is more like it LOL
Apr 12, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: Ball to the balls.
Apr 12, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1x7nD
Apr 12, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She flipped him off, he flipped out.
Apr 12, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VCYM1
Apr 12, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/king-of-kong-stripped-of-title-1202751358/amp/
Apr 12, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: King Kong stripping competition sounds better
Apr 12, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/thousands-of-modders-are-re-inventing-the-game-boy-1825208535/amp
Apr 12, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gameboy is ok but GameMan would be awesome
Apr 12, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 12, 2018 9:21 PM - hobbledehoy899: just don't get a Game Man Micro
Apr 12, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zetronix.com/1080p-hd-ultra-wide-angle-video-recording-dvr-sunglasses.html
Apr 12, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not creepy at all lol
Apr 12, 2018 10:31 PM - kenenthk: You're creepy
Apr 12, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/looks-like-nobody-wants-to-buy-apple-s-homepod-1825207301/amp
Apr 12, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shut up kenenthk your a hooker!!! Lol
Apr 12, 2018 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter
Apr 12, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I call you princess! Lol
Apr 12, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/gmail-com-redesign-leaks-looks-pretty-incredible/?amp=1
Apr 12, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Means I will probably hate it lol
Apr 12, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2018/04/12/building-the-perfect-home-router/
Apr 12, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2018/04/12/building-the-perfect-home-router/
Apr 12, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops lol
Apr 12, 2018 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I popped Cemu on my laptop, just to see how well that went and...I was pleasantly surprised. I ran Twilight Princess HD (which, admittedly, isn't the hardest Wii U game to emulate) and it's hitting stable 30fps no problem for the most part
Apr 12, 2018 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm quite pleased how well the Ryzen 5 APU runs
Apr 12, 2018 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost makes me want to toss RPCS3 on here, see what that's like 
Apr 13, 2018 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/j4jkx2 No fucking way
Apr 13, 2018 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing runs Demon's Souls nearly the same as a PS3 
Apr 13, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OtQ8rhcHpY
Apr 13, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice Tom so like I can haz your laptop? lol 
Apr 13, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kidding but I am jealous lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, just give me $1000 ;O;
Apr 13, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The great thing is emulators? Run super well, apparently
Apr 13, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But PC games? Ehhhhh
Apr 13, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but who plays those things? lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was surprised to learn that 100 million PC's are sold every year... and consoles are considered smash hits if they sell 150 million over like 5-7 years lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like AMD somehow just swapped their old APU performance around, pop a hella powerful CPU in it then eh whatever with the Vega 8 lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Ryzen 2 will be even better
Apr 13, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well to be fair, probably 100 million of those PCs aren't gaming related in any way lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol My guess would be like 2 million tops would be considered "game PC's" lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's definitely more than that
Apr 13, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Steam likes to tell everyone there are over 100 million active Steam accounts, so surely at least half of those are dedicated fuckboy expensive gaming PCs lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think they just said the GTX 970 was the most popular GPU?
Apr 13, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On Steam
Apr 13, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://kotaku.com/there-are-over-125-million-steam-accounts-1687820875 <
Apr 13, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/news/72530-steam-december-survey-gtx-1060-now-most-popular.html lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1060 I guess
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's prolly cuz nobody can buy anything better without spending 5x the MSRP lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking miners
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The mining thing is going to throw the industry off for years 
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Noctosphere: psionic
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Noctosphere: it says gtx 1060 is the most popular but...
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes?
Apr 13, 2018 12:28 AM - Noctosphere: the 3gb or the 6gb?
Apr 13, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't read the article  lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:29 AM - Noctosphere: ok
Apr 13, 2018 12:29 AM - Noctosphere: i wont either
Apr 13, 2018 12:29 AM - Noctosphere: too lazy
Apr 13, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'll be years lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta wait for that BTC crash that's totally gonna happen guys ;O;
Apr 13, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the 2nd hand market is going to suffer... like holy shit balls lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, I dunno, new GPUs release, every miner and their grandma upgrades their rig, sell their old GPUs for cheap 
Apr 13, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would buy a mining GPU but only if it had a fresh fan and thermal compound...
Apr 13, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I could wait for the GTX 5050 Ti lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear it will do my taxes for me and when it becomes my time to be turned into hamburger it will notify the robot overlords for me. So that will be nice... lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Waves cane at robots, get off my lawn!!!"
Apr 13, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as shit cools done by the time the GTX 1270 releases then I'm not bothered lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah unless my monitor blows up my GTX 980 will last a long time.
Apr 13, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I have to replace it with a 1080P monitor I will want to upgrade sooner.
Apr 13, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 720P is not straining my GPU any  time soon lol hmmm even streaming 1080P games to my TV is fine so maybe not even then.
Apr 13, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh my vote for best Chrome extension yet... lol Adfly skipper....
Apr 13, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like it doesn't even exist lol just downloads the stuff asap no waiting no weird add blocker warnings and all the other crap.
Apr 13, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adskipper/obnfifcganohemahpomajbhocfkdgmjb?hl=en
Apr 13, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/bn9/2018/4/12/verizon_experiencing.html Hahahahahah couldn't happen to a nicer company lol
Apr 13, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But this would explain why the internet has been funky here today, the other ISP's are probably handling the overflow.
Apr 13, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wTeerZO.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2O9Ci
Apr 13, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/text-on-desktop-855019/amp/
Apr 13, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I have been texting cell phones from my email for years... Lol
Apr 13, 2018 2:16 AM - Ericthegreat: No one cares about my billy mitchell thread
Apr 13, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-navi-mainstream-gpu-to-have-gtx-1080-class-performance/amp/
Apr 13, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If true that's nice.


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 14, 2018)

Apr 13, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 13, 2018 4:03 AM - Helpful Corn: Yeo fuck ashens, the cybiko was way ahead of its time
Apr 13, 2018 4:04 AM - Helpful Corn: You could go online and  software for it for free out of the box
Apr 13, 2018 4:05 AM - Helpful Corn: *and download
Apr 13, 2018 4:06 AM - Helpful Corn: It s like the linux version of a handheld
Apr 13, 2018 4:06 AM - Helpful Corn: *It was
Apr 13, 2018 4:50 AM - Helpful Corn: Shit
Apr 13, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I remember those things kind of wanted one but they died out so quickly
Apr 13, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think cell phones just advanced too quickly or hand held systems did
Apr 13, 2018 4:56 AM - Joe88: Have an original and the xtreme model
Apr 13, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 are they as cool as I imagined them back in the day?
Apr 13, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like in school if a group of friends had them that would have been awesome
Apr 13, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When.i was in high school we had Apple IIe piracy but that was about as cool as it got lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss those guys and being part of that group buying boxes of blank floppies and just cracking the latest games lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would attempt to learn the new stuff and help but cracking Apple IIe software is literally like.a 1 out of 10 and denovu is like a 23 lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My brain would melt 
Apr 13, 2018 5:06 AM - Joe88: Old one uses a serial connection, new one uses a mini b usb cable,  ut dont think the drivers work past xp
Apr 13, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 13, 2018 5:07 AM - Joe88: They also had an mp3 player addon but I never got it
Apr 13, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk what? Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A mosquito has snuck into my room.... Bitting me  you would think a female sucking you dry would be fun.... Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:10 AM - kenenthk: Have any wireless og xbox controllers
Apr 13, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they keep popping up on Goodwill but they go for a small fortune
Apr 13, 2018 5:11 AM - Helpful Corn: The limited texting was way overhyped like a prequel to the DS chat function
Apr 13, 2018 5:11 AM - kenenthk: I see them on ebay for 40
Apr 13, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish there was a 360 controller adapter  I got like 8 of those lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I do have a USB 360 wireless adapter you think it would work on the og Xbox with my USB adapter? Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:13 AM - kenenthk: There is for pc
Apr 13, 2018 5:13 AM - Helpful Corn: Where the cybiko shined was that you could plug it in to a pc and go on the internet and download freeware games and apps
Apr 13, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but it sucks balls on Windows 10 
Apr 13, 2018 5:13 AM - Helpful Corn: Hundreds of them
Apr 13, 2018 5:14 AM - Helpful Corn: You could and were encouraged to program for it
Apr 13, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a usb adapter for PC I can use Xbox PS2 and GameCube controllers on PC that thing rocks.
Apr 13, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 way adapter lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:17 AM - Joe88: There were thousands at the end of its life
Apr 13, 2018 5:17 AM - Helpful Corn: The only true downside of the cybiko is that the KGB may have been responsible for it
Apr 13, 2018 5:18 AM - Helpful Corn: It was a advertised as psuedo japanese, hence the name, but like 95% russian and only marketed in western countries
Apr 13, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://itstillworks.com/12451449/how-to-use-360-controllers-with-my-original-xbox
Apr 13, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: XCM Cross Fire Converter is the only part of that I am missing lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=xcm+cross+fire+converter&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=174221464238&hvpos=1t1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14718150637759689037&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012377&hvtargid=kwd-20948113064&ref=pd_sl_6hvwchslqz_e
Apr 13, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buying more Xbox controllers is cheaper.....
Apr 13, 2018 5:27 AM - Helpful Corn: How many original xbox consoles can you physically network
Apr 13, 2018 5:27 AM - Helpful Corn: Asking for a friend
Apr 13, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51353375
Apr 13, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mine set up for up to 4 users on ftp? Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But on kailink or what ever it is I think like 8 players in Halo 2?
Apr 13, 2018 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you can still play online 
Apr 13, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have it soft modded you can even install Xbox live games lol patches and map packs and stuff
Apr 13, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm debating on doing tsop mod on mine
Apr 13, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to test something.... Last time I hooked up my Xbox I had a third party controller in Port 1 and noticed a ton of lag on the menu but fine in game....
Apr 13, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First party controller was fine
Apr 13, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I didn't test the three different after market controllers I have. I think it was a GameStop one.
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.retrogamescollector.com/emulation-cheap-using-original-xbox-part-1-what-can/
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have CoinOps 9 lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUKN_YF8tjA
Apr 13, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat someone from Russia was trying to log into my Microsoft account lol hmm maybe not trying, "unusual activity" was as specific as it was 
Apr 13, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone thinks they got my credentials lol trying my Apple ID and my Microsoft account, they probably will be disappointed... I use different passwords for different things... lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Why's tonight moving so slow
Apr 13, 2018 6:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ere5H6Y.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Verizon is having a meltdown in Florida at least lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/bn9/2018/4/12/verizon_experiencing.html
Apr 13, 2018 6:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zRH5q0I.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Off to read sprints Twitter
Apr 13, 2018 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DHlX9Vi
Apr 13, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho they missed an oportunity they should have painted the van like Jaws lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:21 AM - kenenthk: That's probably was taken in Florida
Apr 13, 2018 6:23 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/paIXu
Apr 13, 2018 6:23 AM - Veho: Speaking of Jaws.
Apr 13, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MdVrb
Apr 13, 2018 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CdYVXGD.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SiKClZo
Apr 13, 2018 6:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2ArpVcV.png
Apr 13, 2018 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9jxju I need this in a coffee cup and with a shot of booze instead of medicine... lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9jEzzpw
Apr 13, 2018 6:38 AM - Veho: I know that guy, he dies that all the time. Sometimes it pays off. Sometimes he gets knocked the fuck out.
Apr 13, 2018 6:40 AM - Veho: Yi Long.
Apr 13, 2018 6:40 AM - Veho: He's marketed as a "Shaolin monk".
Apr 13, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice!
Apr 13, 2018 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9jRVk
Apr 13, 2018 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9jymHjj Damn Tom gonna have to find someplace else to work... lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: "Pls don't do that, you make bunny sad."
Apr 13, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: It's a novel approach, I agree.
Apr 13, 2018 6:49 AM - T-hug: that sign is crazy
Apr 13, 2018 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So other corners are OK to sell drugs at?
Apr 13, 2018 6:57 AM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 13, 2018 6:57 AM - Veho: For now.
Apr 13, 2018 6:57 AM - Veho: They're testing the sign for effectiveness.
Apr 13, 2018 6:57 AM - Veho: If it works, they plan on installing it on five more corners.
Apr 13, 2018 7:07 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 13, 2018 7:23 AM - T-hug: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:23 AM - T-hug: Here we have 'keep off the grass'
Apr 13, 2018 7:23 AM - T-hug: And not the smokeable kind
Apr 13, 2018 7:29 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uZ5QM
Apr 13, 2018 7:36 AM - T-hug: Looking for Frosties
Apr 13, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EqSHIiF.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 7:43 AM - kenenthk: How can you say you enjoy johnsons sausages without sounding gay
Apr 13, 2018 7:44 AM - Veho: I do enjoy a long johnson from time to time.
Apr 13, 2018 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Cheddar sausage
Apr 13, 2018 7:46 AM - kenenthk: People think I'm an asshole but they don't understand that I just hate everyone
Apr 13, 2018 7:49 AM - Veho: Which makes you an asshole.
Apr 13, 2018 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Which means I can survive the internet :teach;
Apr 13, 2018 7:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IkaBPYO.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 8:09 AM - kenenthk: Porn sites have gotten too werid for me
Apr 13, 2018 8:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AT3PM
Apr 13, 2018 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Just had a power outage glad I never put my power banks in some place I'd forgotten
Apr 13, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UFX8N4j
Apr 13, 2018 10:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BjIx3
Apr 13, 2018 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: my powerbank is often not charged
Apr 13, 2018 11:37 AM - Veho: The better type of power banks have charging control and can be left plugged in.
Apr 13, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: wait, dont all modern electronics do that?
Apr 13, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: i tought the days of battery overcharging was over :C
Apr 13, 2018 11:55 AM - Veho: Yes but keeping a battery at 100% all the time isn't healthy either, there are charge-discharge cycles that keep the battery life (like 60-80% hysteresis or something).
Apr 13, 2018 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh it's not because it self discharged
Apr 13, 2018 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just never bother to recharge it after use because i use it sorarely
Apr 13, 2018 12:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i charge it up like 1-2 times a year
Apr 13, 2018 12:14 PM - cearp: how often should i take out my switch to charge?
Apr 13, 2018 12:14 PM - cearp: since yeah, i bought one for hacks, and it's just in the box. has been for about 8 months maybe. i have charged it once or twice.
Apr 13, 2018 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/game-collector-finds-drugs-hidden-inside-nes-cartridge-1825193456/amp
Apr 13, 2018 12:40 PM - Veho: https://edition.cnn.com/2018/04/10/health/russia-formaldehyde-surgery/index.html
Apr 13, 2018 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch
Apr 13, 2018 1:01 PM - Veho: Fucking terrible.
Apr 13, 2018 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Apr 13, 2018 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: what an odd thing to find at a flea market
Apr 13, 2018 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: wonder how they ended up there?
Apr 13, 2018 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now your playing with power!
Apr 13, 2018 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Wizard put them in there. Golf is so bad it's good!
Apr 13, 2018 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BjIx3  BBQ Wins! Fatality... lol
Apr 13, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sgsp4
Apr 13, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fzGmw Happy Friday the 13th and I am supposed to get new Internet today lol
Apr 13, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tQYTA rotflmao
Apr 13, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: now you're playing with powder you mean
Apr 13, 2018 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Apr 13, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k9D26Q3
Apr 13, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gohyAAI
Apr 13, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/go7mq
Apr 13, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tQYTA rotflmao
Apr 13, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: ^^ i wanted to know how text can get so blury and shit like that
Apr 13, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: i just tested uploading and downloading the same picture to imgur 4 times, file got from 1MB down to 68KB but barely had a difference
Apr 13, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: it changes a little colour but doesn't get blurry
Apr 13, 2018 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: the original image was scaled down
Apr 13, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my Everdrive GB 
Apr 13, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still waiting on FIOS guy lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom so you gonna play some Tetris? Lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I plopped the GB/C ROMSet on it lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I can play all the games
Apr 13, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zelda DX is best lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that one with the island I finished it but can't remember the comp!ete name
Apr 13, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Links Awakening 
Apr 13, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the one lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: DID SOMEONE SAY EVERDRIVE GB!
Apr 13, 2018 4:23 PM - T-hug: I liked the gbc ones
Apr 13, 2018 4:24 PM - Flame: lucky bastard
Apr 13, 2018 4:24 PM - T-hug: Oracles
Apr 13, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the original black and white one here somewhere lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought the X3, to go with my new Frontlit GBC lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:24 PM - Flame: nice
Apr 13, 2018 4:24 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy for it
Apr 13, 2018 4:25 PM - Flame: why X3?
Apr 13, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the rom set to go with my 10 ips tablet  lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I don't think an SRAM battery is worth an extra $30 lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could you mod it? Lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nor do I think save states are worth the extra $60 or so for the X7
Apr 13, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: i thought it had extra features
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, the x5 just has an SRAM battery and RTC
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was it
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is, IMO, not worth $30 lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait no, no RTC either
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the SRAM battery
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Flame: BUT MY POKEMANZ 
Apr 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The X7 has save states, RTC, and SRAM and apparently costs $70 more than the X3
Apr 13, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: which is kinda dumb to be honest
Apr 13, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm fine just using RTC patches  lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: HA ! take that nintendo !
Apr 13, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But didn't all the good Pokemons get converted to DS versions anyway?
Apr 13, 2018 4:29 PM - Flame: i would like the X7 too but im thinking i should get the X3 too
Apr 13, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolutely. Like, I'm sure it costs more because you have to add those additional chips and stuff, but $70? That's a bit much for me lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:29 PM - Flame: yes psio but you mean 3ds
Apr 13, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, $130 lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DS I can emulation bester lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:30 PM - Flame: we not made of money like psio Roshambo is
Apr 13, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: tom we are poor kids
Apr 13, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: 
Apr 13, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: yeah im going to get the x3 too my mind is up
Apr 13, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi not pokemon tcg
Apr 13, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i still want a remake of that game
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: +1 to that
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol DS even runs on my LG F60 perfectly but the screen size is like the same size as the DS
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Loved TCG, one of the best spinoffs
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have that Android game, which is nice and all
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's an android game?
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Flame: which android game?
Apr 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon Go got some sort of upgrade lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pokemon.pokemontcg&hl=en_US <
Apr 13, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah i knew of tcg online didn't know it was for android
Apr 13, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: oh shit why didnt no one tell me about this before
Apr 13, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, had a port
Apr 13, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: good meme https://i.imgur.com/OvUNFAR.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: but what i loved about the GBC one was how it had a sort of story and elite 4 and awesome music
Apr 13, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's weird that it says "for Tablet only", but I have it downloaded on my phone 
Apr 13, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it felt really rewarding when the elite 4 gave you cards for beating them
Apr 13, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably isn't designed for the screen size
Apr 13, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: tom, that is just a message saying the layout was designed for tablets ,no?
Apr 13, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: but with phablets that shouldn't be much of an issue
Apr 13, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "*AN INTERNET CONNECTION AND A TABLET DEVICE ARE REQUIRED FOR USE. Devices considered phones are not supported.*"
Apr 13, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: not supported, there ya go, if ya got a phone and need help, screw you
Apr 13, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't show up on the play store if you have a phone either
Apr 13, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: woa really?
Apr 13, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: what pokemon tcg gbc could have used was an explorable overworld
Apr 13, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: This app is incompatible with your device.
Apr 13, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: BOOOOO!
Apr 13, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah migles, there are "tablet exclusive" games on Android
Apr 13, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just grab the APK somewhere Flame lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing huge but at least bigger than just a few rooms with a bunch of people to fight in each
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i should try hearthstone
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd probably like it
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: tom how much did you get your backlit GBC for
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: ??
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: and from where?
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not backlit, it's frontlit
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/frontlit-gameboy-color-atomic-purple-55-shipped.495805/ <
Apr 13, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I bought it from him lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: damn.
Apr 13, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A backlit GBC, assuming you buy a premodded one, is like $120+ or so
Apr 13, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: what's the difference ?
Apr 13, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh...one is backlit and one is frontlit? Lol
Apr 13, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: looks wise
Apr 13, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: which looks better
Apr 13, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Backlight is far superior, as it's displaying light from under the screen itself
Apr 13, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Frontlights are just LEDs placed under the physical screen that shoots light upwards towards the screen.
Apr 13, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, in my translucent case, shoots light everywhere which is super annoying >.<
Apr 13, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: i knew that
Apr 13, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: but still ask 
Apr 13, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: asked*
Apr 13, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just think, if you're gonna spend $100+ for a backlit GB/C, you might as well get a 101 SP, or even better a backlit regular GBA lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:00 PM - hobbledehoy899: Some people need the GBC aesthetic in their lives.
Apr 13, 2018 5:14 PM - Joe88: why no clear back on the gbc?
Apr 13, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, but I plan on replacing the whole case at some point in time in the future
Apr 13, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: backlit mods on GB are easy
Apr 13, 2018 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do them yourself
Apr 13, 2018 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: GBC is more complicated so you can't really do a backlit mod without replacing the screen but you can do a frontlit mod
Apr 13, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GBC is actually super simple now if you choose to use an AGS 101 screen. There was a LCD conversion cable released a year or so ago, all you gotta do is get the AGS 101 screen and the ribble cable and pop em in, no problem
Apr 13, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom i think the light bleed looks kinda cool in the dark
Apr 13, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.retromodding.com/products/bennvenns-gbc-backlight-conversion-ribbon-cable-for-ags-101-lcd?variant=7078248480801 <
Apr 13, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but those cost money
Apr 13, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: the GB backlit mod is cheap
Apr 13, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: that frontlit gbc doesnt have the best visibility and black kinda becomes washed out gray but i guess its better than not being able to see a thing
Apr 13, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you can try adjusting the contrast of it (tiny screw under the battery compartment) it should help a little
Apr 13, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: as for the light bleed you don't need a new case just put electrical tape around the screen area
Apr 13, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man this FIOS modem is small as hell lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: or better
Apr 13, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: cardboard with electrical tape on it
Apr 13, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy is outside hooking it up and he left it to me to connect the inside up... thank god they have separate modems and routers!! 
Apr 13, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: outside? lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I thought some company was working on IPS GB screens... or maybe it was a hallucination on my part.
Apr 13, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess its cheaper if they dont have to have the fiber through the wall eh
Apr 13, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they way they run FIOS now is fiber up to your house, then they put some sort of adapter inside your garage and it connects to your cable.
Apr 13, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So inside you just replace your cable modem and off you go lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the new modem just runs off USB from my router so that's nice lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: as for the light bleed you don't need a new case just put electrical tape around the screen area < I'm getting a new case because the one on it now is the translucent purple, solid purple, which I think looks awful, not so much because of the light bleed
Apr 13, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you should get one of those wild Chinese ones off Aliexpress like Pikachu lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Replacement-clear-housing-for-gameboy-classic-GB-shell-for-GBO-DMG-case-transparent/32370205747.html
Apr 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or black or green?
Apr 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might go for one of the shitty Chinese repros of one of the special edition ones lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luminous-Full-Housing-Shell-fluorescent-Case-for-Nintendo-GBC-for-Gameboy-Color/32814023431.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.259.5c4628bfTWPsVE&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_5723
Apr 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OHHH!!!!!
Apr 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want glow in the dark cases and black light mods 
Apr 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although glow in the dark on a non backlit GB or GBC is hilarious....
Apr 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably gonna go offline any second now lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still using my cable right now but the guy is drilling a hole in my garage as we speak lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope he fucks it up ;O;
Apr 13, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom your just mad cause you get dial up in Detroit  lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am getting 150 up and 150 down for 30 bucks a month 
Apr 13, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably closer to 100/100 if my past experience with FIOS is anything to go by but what ever lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Devin: Who... Who's your carrier Psi?
Apr 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still should be nice 
Apr 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Devin: Comcast has a monopoly here. So I'm paying $100 a month for 100mbps.
Apr 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin hmm I just remember FIOS it's like Frontier I think
Apr 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the only choices I have here are shitty ATT and shitty Comcast 
Apr 13, 2018 5:37 PM - Devin: Same Tom.
Apr 13, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: right now I have Sprectrum and they jacked up my price on the internet like 20 bucks so I was like 70 bucks? Naahhh ohh faster uploads for 40 less? OK lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could also get Direct TV high speed DSL or some shit but lol no...
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have shitty ATT right now, paying $40 a month for 50/10 
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can get cheaper I will  I shop in China!  lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Devin: Data cap Tom?
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than paying $90 for 75mbps from Comcast though lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, 1TB
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek Tom tell them to price and speed match me in Florida or your moving lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about paying the extra to remove it, but so far I haven't gone over it yet
Apr 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Devin: Forget that. My $100 includes unlimited data.
Apr 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah no cap on mine  lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some months I go over 2TB's...
Apr 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Comcrap does the same thing, I'd have to pay $105 for 75 mbps and no data cap 
Apr 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Devin: I always go over. Between my system, family's devices, etc.
Apr 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't ask me where all the data goes  too many HD streams lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Devin: 3.5TBs last month Psi.
Apr 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Devin: I don't even want to tell you how hard they owned my ass with the over data cap fees.
Apr 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Devin I think that's close to my record but my new router doesn't let me track that 
Apr 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually hit about 800-900GB, since it's just between my fiancee and I
Apr 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to use Gargoyle and it had that feature but Linksys does not 
Apr 13, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I have people here who just flip a TV on put on some streaming TV show leave the room for like 3 hours then come back and go back to the episode they left on... wasting my data 
Apr 13, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no caps is a must for me 
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Devin: I contacted Comcast to get the bill lowered but they said "We'll give a $20 credit if you sign up for our TV plan".
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should cut Netflix down to like 720P they probably wouldn't notice anyway lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin LOL they are scam artists 
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still just waiting for the 1gbps fiber from Lightspeed, or even the 500mbps cable from Wowway 
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Devin: I was debating it cause it made my bill $10 cheaper but the rep was so sketchy.
Apr 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Devin: I asked if there were any fees or anything like that. He said "No, no fees".
Apr 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Devin: I said I'll think about it. He said "I'll even waive the $35 equipment fee".
Apr 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FIOS people wanted to sell me some plan for like 105 bucks TV phone and Internet... I was like I have streaming shit, phone? in a house? lol no.... Just give me the internet.
Apr 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dein they lie like mofo's
Apr 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I got scammed by the ATT guy who sold me my internet originally. Signed me up for 100mbps for $60, which was cool with me. Only to find out, my part of the neighborhood is way too far away to even get 100mbps, and only just barely 50mbps lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need a box for each TV and a bunch of other crap.
Apr 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first tech that came out said nothing about it, but the second tech who came out told me straight up that ATT scammed me, called customer service, and got me the $40 for 50mbps lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should give you a cheaper rate Tom but I suspect somewhere in the contract is a line like "Not everyone can have 100Mbps if you live in Detroit fuck you!" lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which originally would've cost $60 as well
Apr 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly the whole "up to 100mbps! Not always 100mbps! So we did nothing wrong!"
Apr 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Devin: We already have TV too. I need to return this old equipment to them but I've heard so many stories about people returning equipment and then Comcast is like "Are you gonna return it?".
Apr 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they do that lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though 100mbps isn't supported here, and they shouldn't have been able to sell me it anyways lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Devin: "We have no record of you returning the equipment. That'll be $600."
Apr 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky for me on cable I usually got slightly faster than advertised lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I did get a $20 discount for 2 years for it, so meh
Apr 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah fuck that shit Devin, when I got Comcast I bundled super basic, SD TV for $30 off my bill a month, and then when I switched to ATT I returned their shitty little TV box that never even got plugged in
Apr 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Devin: People are buying GoPros and recording them putting equipment in a box, with the serial number in view and bringing it to the UPS store just to cover themselves.
Apr 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...only to have them charging me $100 for "not returning" the equipment
Apr 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin yeah all the ISP's love to do that because the equipment does not cost that much.... but they can get the equipment and stick you for big bucks? That's just pure profit there.
Apr 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Devin: That's why I'm returning it directly to their service center and getting a reciept.
Apr 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite telling them to contact the store I returned it to (who claimed to have received it and everything), they still charged me the $100 which was shit
Apr 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine when I call to cancel my cable they will attempt that BS but I have receipts for MY equipment and they don't own it lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They still call me and tell me I haven't returned the equipment, even though I returned it _and paid for it_ 
Apr 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom in an Asian accent say "Why you charge me?" lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I loved those people when I worked in customer service on the phone lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually answer, tell them to fuck off, then block the number lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Apr 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though thinking on it, I don't think I've gotten any call from them in 2-3 months, so maybe they finally gave up
Apr 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You give refund you give it naow!!!"
Apr 13, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the ISP's my mother in law had actually broke her PC and refused to pay for it, eventually she did get a check from them but it took almost 2 years of her fighting and threats to hire a lawyer lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy pulled it out of the desk to get behind it to hook up the ethernet cable then proceeded to knock it off the desk... lol HP didn't have enough HP and died.
Apr 13, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm sure the check was for like $100 lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, been trying out various different drinks and such to replace soda with, latest one I've tried was this: https://www.drinkarizona.com/product/pineapple-coconut-flavored-sparkling-water-with-minerals-2
Apr 13, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Saw a box at Meijer for $5, decided why not?
Apr 13, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just barely tastes like coconut and that's it
Apr 13, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like they rubbed the outside of the can on a coconut, called that good, and boxed it up lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if your cutting out sugar, last week I bought a 2 liter of diet vernors and it was amazing... I almost wish I had bought 2 lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not the biggest fan of ginger ale
Apr 13, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, "Ginger flavored soda" lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to not drink or eat a bunch of artificial sugar crap because I believe that stuff is nearly as bad for you as sugar in the first place lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I've decided I should finally start dieting instead of promising myself to do it and then not lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah cutting out sugar is harder than I imagined holy shit they put it in everything  lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So cutting out soda, vastly lowered my calorie intake to 1500 a day, and then exercising and such lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I have lost weight feel better and no longer need glasses lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird about the glasses thing but vision is back to 20 20 
Apr 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1500 is pretty low?
Apr 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit, but it's better than the probably 3000+ I'd eat in a day lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think a Big mac is 1500 lol
Apr 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Working from home life, not been good to me 
Apr 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh yeah true
Apr 13, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I gained like nearly 50 lbs since I started in 2016, was 260 when I decided "yeah ok this is probably bad" lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:00 PM - Joe88: dont forget about the salt intake
Apr 13, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My a1c thing was 9.0 and the Dr refused to test me for a couple more weeks so I am here just waiting  doing extra shit around the house because bored lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 yeah that diet soda is hell on salt (all the low cal stuff is)
Apr 13, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I am like 260 now but probably dropping weight as we speak  because sugar free diet  lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I would punch babies for a cure for diebeetus and a donut lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went from ~263 to ~250 from the past 2ish weeks so far, so getting there slowly
Apr 13, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nice!
Apr 13, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a little peddle bike thing under my desk so I do that for like 2 hours while working lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:05 PM - Joe88: get one thats hooked up to the monitor
Apr 13, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely helps, though I already broke the thing lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife has one of those but hers is plug in so it does nothing 
Apr 13, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just like coasting on a bike.
Apr 13, 2018 6:05 PM - Joe88: stop peddling and it turns off
Apr 13, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I set the tension knob to like the max it would go, ended up melting the plastic on the inside 
Apr 13, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it squeaks like crazy, smells like burning plastic after the first hour, and the little "peddle counter" doesn't work anymore lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol now thats how you work out.
Apr 13, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am in the process of clearing off my bench  I have a super nice bench with chrome weights and bars and stuff my wife uses as a clothing rack... 2 walk in closets and it's not enough lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How many outfits does a retiree need  lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OF3lf+
Apr 13, 2018 6:14 PM - Depravo: I just stuck heatsinks on my pi.
Apr 13, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OF3lf
Apr 13, 2018 6:14 PM - Depravo: Randomly, paying no heed to where the chips are at all.
Apr 13, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did it work out?
Apr 13, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sgsp4 lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LWRRr9E
Apr 13, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: I mean I don't know if they're entirely necessary for a non-overclocked Pi3 playing old games...
Apr 13, 2018 6:29 PM - Depravo: But the heatsink that came with the case didn't fit the new revision of the Pi3.
Apr 13, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, you don't need a heatsink unless you're OCing a ton
Apr 13, 2018 6:30 PM - Depravo: I suppose they can't hurt. Unless they're made out of some kind of super-insulating ceramic.
Apr 13, 2018 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're like $2-3 so meh
Apr 13, 2018 6:30 PM - Depravo: Exactly.
Apr 13, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't get heatsinks for mine this time. Usually I just buy one of those "kits" that has case + power adapter + SD card + heatsinks + Pi, but I decided to just go with the Pi itself since I already have like 3 or 4 different sets from all my other Pis lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:32 PM - Depravo: The set I bought had 2 big and 4 small which I thought was a bit daft as you only need one of each.
Apr 13, 2018 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, some people like to put a small heatsink on the regulator and on the RAM chip on the bottom of the Pi, too
Apr 13, 2018 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure what a second bigger one would be for though lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: Meh. It got one on the ethernet chip and one broadcom processor and THAT'S THAT!
Apr 13, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:44 PM - Depravo: I don't think I could fit one on the underside of the processor because of the shape of the case but it's vented in the area.
Apr 13, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: Does the ethernet chip get hot even if you don't use an ethernet cable?
Apr 13, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: This sucker has wifi and for the occasional update and boxart scrape I won't even be using that.
Apr 13, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ethernet controller is also the USB controller
Apr 13, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: I'm not using that either. Bluetooth pads, baby.
Apr 13, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then no, you probably don't need it lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: Well I've got it so there.
Apr 13, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: And I will just say that the bluetooth pads were a pain in the arse to set up and permanently assign as player 1 and player 2.
Apr 13, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: But since I did they haven't wigged out yet.
Apr 13, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 102 down and 98 up woot lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 102 down and 98 up woot lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: also double post  lol
Apr 13, 2018 6:55 PM - kenenthk: No one gives a shit psi
Apr 13, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I do  lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:05 PM - kenenthk: You are no one
Apr 13, 2018 7:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/asLSj
Apr 13, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho relevant
Apr 13, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LWY15
Apr 13, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x8C8WDO.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qf6QF
Apr 13, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that one cracks me up
Apr 13, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4hhCS This one is for kenenthk lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: That's fucking adorable.
Apr 13, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/81WhR
Apr 13, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bGy9e
Apr 13, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it makes me want a tiny monkey pet but I also know they deserve to be free so no  lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I will watch video's or gif files 
Apr 13, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: Animals are too much work for me. Let someone else have them and I'll just visit every once in a while to play with them.
Apr 13, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: Same with kids.
Apr 13, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: I have a kid so I can't claim that any more.
Apr 13, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: But I completely understand the sentiment.
Apr 13, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I raised other kids, and now grand kids  it has filled me with hate for humans lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that reminds me, Depravo how is your Pi doing 
Apr 13, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: It's doing smashing. Just fitted some heat sinks earlier.
Apr 13, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: I bought some separate chip-sized ones because the big one that came with the case wasn't compatible with the new Pi.
Apr 13, 2018 7:56 PM - Depravo: The Pi 3 B+ has an extra cluster of 4 pins on the board for something called a PoE hat. Whatever THAT is.
Apr 13, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean software wise  you get your boxart loaded?  (one of my favorite things recent emulation has brought)
Apr 13, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Box art is cool 
Apr 13, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also when they put a bit of the history in or just extra information.
Apr 13, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: I'm doing a bit at a time. Started on the SNES tonight.
Apr 13, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: I might give it a rest when I've finished 'A'.
Apr 13, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: Will I ever play Andre Aggassi's Tennis? I don't think so.
Apr 13, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah S on the Super is gonna be a while lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: But it exists so I'm having it.
Apr 13, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL why not 
Apr 13, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I load up one of those random games just to try it out, curiosity gets the better of me and 1 in 100 of those turns out more fun that I realized lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: It still boggles my mind that all the (U) (and some (E)) SNES roms would fit onto a single CD.
Apr 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I loaded up "Corpse Killer" on the PS1 the other day, was pretty fun in spite of not having a light gun (has a controller option)
Apr 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo or that all of the Atari 2600 games would fit inside a SNES cart lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: Yeah, 2.1Mb zipped.
Apr 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Final Fantasy III is bigger lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: The boxart will be 50 times bigger than the actual games.
Apr 13, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That part is true lol I just added them to the original Xbox thing and the 2600 folder was like 5GB's or something lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.82GB's even lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: The irony is that they're all crap and have aged incredibly poorly.
Apr 13, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well there is like 10-20 of them that are still fun but if your not a 2600 head knowing which ones to play would be a challenge
Apr 13, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More if you have a friend to play with 
Apr 13, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: And even if they were vaguely good they've now been done ten times over. And better.
Apr 13, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Asteroids is best on the Playstation (lot of fun)
Apr 13, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZNooyXxGUjs?t=190 I play this one once in a while for a quick bit of fun lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: For that kind of shit I prefer Geometry Wars.
Apr 13, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that for the Wii I think it was pretty good... hmmm might have to play it in my grandsons room lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's decent, and has nice graphics
Apr 13, 2018 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have gw retro evolved om steam I think
Apr 13, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0H3w39sxPqw It was originally on the original Xbox 
Apr 13, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: I knew it was on the Xbox first but I didn't know it was a minigame in another game.
Apr 13, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: I have the version that's on the Vita.
Apr 13, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can if you have a modded Xbox play those mini games directly? I think lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: Oh, I have it on Steam too.
Apr 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Depravo: Enough of Retropie. Time for real games.
Apr 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty sure I only have it on the Wii legit but like Xbox un legit lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Depravo: Hoping to get plat on Fallout 4 this weekend.
Apr 13, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Apr 13, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope to get to 1,000 in Diablo III this weekend and maybe complete a level 70 grift lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was botting would be easier lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have it on 360 as well
Apr 13, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I did pirate it on Wii but not for my own use
Apr 13, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: I finished it for the first time last night with the Brotherhood of Steel ending.
Apr 13, 2018 8:38 PM - Depravo: Just doing the other endings from a previous save file (thanks for the tip, T-Hug).
Apr 13, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real JDBye you piradical dude lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the guy thought about Teenage Mutant Pirate Turtles
Apr 13, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Piradical?
Apr 13, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A radical pirate 
Apr 13, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In 80s lingo lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not sure what you mean by that
Apr 13, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't mind buying a game more than once if it's cheap and good
Apr 13, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was like a joke about being a pirate  I buy stuff too sometimes lol
Apr 13, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/04/13/app-sales-apr-13-2018/ free Android games
Apr 13, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Room is on sale for 49 cents totally worth it
Apr 13, 2018 9:33 PM - hobbledehoy899: https://fosspost.org/analytics/privacy-security-concern-regarding-gnome-software
Apr 13, 2018 9:34 PM - hobbledehoy899: haha linux is getting just as "bad" as macOS and Windows
Apr 13, 2018 10:23 PM - VinsCool: Lol nice, GNOME is doing what Microsoft has been doing for years.
Apr 13, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VpKcv
Apr 13, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i already have the room and the room 2
Apr 13, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: the room was from humble bundle actually
Apr 13, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: iirc
Apr 13, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: or was it the room 2 that was from humble bundle
Apr 13, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I loved those two, part 3 I haven't had time to really dig into yet.
Apr 13, 2018 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://imgur.com/gallery/DoXii
Apr 13, 2018 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i approve
Apr 13, 2018 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: didnt even know there was a third one
Apr 13, 2018 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt beat the second one
Apr 13, 2018 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: wiped my phone during an upgrade and forgot all about it
Apr 13, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.fireproofgames.com/games/the-room-three-2
Apr 13, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: hobble that may be a privacy concern but it's not a security concern
Apr 13, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know why they'd say that
Apr 13, 2018 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to mention you could just, y'know, not use GNOME if it really comes to be an issue. So I dunno why you'd think Linux itself is "getting just as bad" when it's just one DE.
Apr 13, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not an issue for me
Apr 13, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not any important data
Apr 13, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: as long as i know about it that's fine
Apr 13, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if everyone was smart enough to avoid those dump Facebook surveys... "What your mothers maiden name and you social security number can predict your love life?" lol
Apr 13, 2018 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom fuck that i like gnome
Apr 13, 2018 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i might try mate sometime though
Apr 13, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gnomes are OK but Midgets are better 
Apr 13, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: midgets are cool since they're the right height for dick sucking
Apr 13, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 13, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: omg do not look up rule 34 gnome lol
Apr 13, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vmmzVmr.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 10:50 PM - kenenthk: It's hailing out and I decided to sit on my car
Apr 13, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk try to hail a cab? lol
Apr 13, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8buytu/synchronized_stupidity/
Apr 13, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51202391
Apr 13, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51285916 Xbox 360 console lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:14 PM - migles: psio wheres my crystal
Apr 13, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: hmm, goodwill website doesn't load for me
Apr 13, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: tom?
Apr 13, 2018 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom is dead 
Apr 13, 2018 11:29 PM - migles: do you have any idea why ps2 emulator memory card image files are compressed in windows by default?
Apr 13, 2018 11:30 PM - migles: always find them odd lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles because 8MB's is too much damn space!
Apr 13, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think PS1 cards where like 120K or something?
Apr 13, 2018 11:31 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/8FlcxVo
Apr 13, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1MB lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:32 PM - migles: yeah ps1 cards where 120k, amazing how thoose where enough for some ps1 games, but i didn't had any ps2 game that could save in less than 120k
Apr 13, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles do you have some sort of compression turned on?
Apr 13, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lOwcJMs
Apr 13, 2018 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that's a PCSX2 thing Psi.
Apr 13, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: no psio, this comes like that by default when you unzip the zip file from the emulator
Apr 13, 2018 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why it is, probably just some old compatibility thing or something that never got changed
Apr 13, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine that storage is that much of a premium these days lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:34 PM - migles: its so odd.. i feel the urge either to uncompress them, or just compress every single thing in my hdd
Apr 13, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles compress the C drive and windows will load twice as fast  lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - migles: where is the ram folder to compress the ram ;O;
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I laugh but Windows sort of does this already with a file... compressed to get it off the hard drive faster then uncompressed into RAM so windows can load faster.
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles there is a setting for compressed RAM lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or they are adding it to 10 not sure lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - migles: wait, there is?
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine that storage is that much of a premium these days lol < Yeah, but it kinda was when PCSX2 started in like 2004 or whatever lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/319933/what-is-memory-compression-in-windows-10/
Apr 13, 2018 11:37 PM - migles: yeah tom, if they compressed using the zip thing, that would be normal, but enable it in the windows explorer.. it was odd
Apr 13, 2018 11:38 PM - migles: i tought the compression you where saying, would be send data to the page file psio
Apr 13, 2018 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not so much being done from explorer
Apr 13, 2018 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just using NTFS compression
Apr 13, 2018 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/j5090o <
Apr 13, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: whoa nice
Apr 13, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: i never seen that option lol, tought it was just in the zip
Apr 13, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all those PS2 memory card sizes lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: even 2 64MB ones 
Apr 13, 2018 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That does remind me, I have to pop PCSX2 on my laptop lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I cleaned my room today, found another thumb drive and 2 more microSD cards and still have not found my bit coin horde lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom try Gran Turismo 4?
Apr 13, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Runs like semi OK on my machine but I think to get full speed you need something more than I have lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: 8 MB omg it wastes so much space in my nvme
Apr 13, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcsx2.net/288-q1-2018-progress-report.html
Apr 13, 2018 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll see if my APU beats your shit CPU ;O;
Apr 13, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: btw, i have that memor32 card for the ps2, the one with both 32MB and a usb port
Apr 13, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: https://pcsx2.net/images/stories/frontend/progress_reports/q1-2018/d3d-fixes-before-after.jpg
Apr 13, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: this happens in almost every game in my case <,<
Apr 13, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: must fiddle with the settings to get rid of thoose bars
Apr 13, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: D3D mode?
Apr 13, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch to OpenGL?
Apr 13, 2018 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ugh, apparently I don't have GT4 lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: open gl didn't seem to run so greatly in here
Apr 13, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GT3? lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GT3 runs a slight bit better lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm downloading GT4 already lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: or had other issues i can't remember psio
Apr 13, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GT4 runs OK as long as I don't crank up the settings, although I haven't updated PCSX2 in like a year lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: hmmm
Apr 13, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: i can't send my 3ds to nintendo and ask them for ips screens, can't I ?
Apr 13, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 13, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: my backup hdd is amazing
Apr 13, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: 13MB/ps
Apr 13, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: i am compressing stuff in 7z, this thing is so slow :C
Apr 13, 2018 11:59 PM - hobbledehoy899: rar is better
Apr 14, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: how so hobble?
Apr 14, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: i tought 7z with lzma2 was the best
Apr 14, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: i mean, my point is compress the smallest i can, because it's stuff to be parked in my hdd forever and forget about them lol
Apr 14, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well how does it run Tom? lol
Apr 14, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I downloaded the latest nightly build of PCSX2 and it runs fine now at least the movies... can't find drivers for my PS2 to USB adapter gotta find the other one... lol
Apr 14, 2018 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My controller is in the other room and I'm too fucking lazy to go get it 
Apr 14, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the adapter I found cleaning my room today is a PSX 2 USB adapter from Radio Shack and drivers are not around anymore lol
Apr 14, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the newest drivers are XP....
Apr 14, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: psio what is the lastest nightly?
Apr 14, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: its the one that fixes thoose green bars things?
Apr 14, 2018 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That fix was implemented nearly a month ago.
Apr 14, 2018 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/PCSX2/pcsx2/pull/2347
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So any nightly in the last month will be fine
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: i have the 1.4 version
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: stable
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: i will try that tomorrow
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew stable
Apr 14, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The latest Nightly is like 300 versions into 1.5 lol
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: i sure hope they improved the memory card compression !!!
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: kek
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://buildbot.orphis.net/pcsx2/
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: 8 MB is really wasting a lot of space in my pc :C
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: "Updated Russian translation (#2377) Updated Russian translation"
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: omg that's exactly what i wanted
Apr 14, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: now the emulator has the propper cyka blyat
Apr 14, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 14, 2018 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 14, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I cannot comply  lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oT0xf
Apr 14, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oT0xf
Apr 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oTuO5p5 I meant that one lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51298400 Pokemon sex toys?
Apr 14, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kTzOqhXcOI
Apr 14, 2018 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I've been trying out PC Building Simulator...and it's...kinda ok lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's probably about as fun as the gun teardown simulator thing
Apr 14, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it has a "Career" mode, where random people send you PCs to fix and upgrade and shit
Apr 14, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is...interesting
Apr 14, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The fix part would probably be the most fun lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least for me...
Apr 14, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is a Gitmo sim lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly the same ol' shit, "Upgrade my RAM! Replace my HDD! Swap my PSU!" and such lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So y'know, like normal PC repair
Apr 14, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more "My Pentium III can't run FarCry 5 please upgrade it so I can play it!"
Apr 14, 2018 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 14, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Followed by 30 minutes of a customer cursing you out when you tell them they need an entire PC lol
Apr 14, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I helped a guy at a store one time, helped him migrate his stuff over to a new PC and he ended up paying me like 100 bucks was the best 3 hours I enjoyed lol
Apr 14, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/shemue-1-and-2-getting-a-modern-re-release.501170/ < Neat
Apr 14, 2018 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Yeah in 2050
Apr 14, 2018 2:30 AM - hobbledehoy899: hardee's or carl's jr.
Apr 14, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Shenmue 3 might be out by then
Apr 14, 2018 2:30 AM - hobbledehoy899: carl's jr. or hardee's
Apr 14, 2018 3:05 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kTzOqhXcOI


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 15, 2018)

Apr 14, 2018 4:03 AM - Chary: Pleb tier hobble
Apr 14, 2018 4:03 AM - Chary: In n out or gtfo
Apr 14, 2018 4:56 AM - Devin: 16x16 at In N Out fam. We have Hardees here though, no Carl's Jr.
Apr 14, 2018 4:59 AM - kenenthk: Off work early 
Apr 14, 2018 5:00 AM - Devin: Hell yeah, getting off early is great.
Apr 14, 2018 5:01 AM - Devin: I've been getting off early for the last couple weeks, I really need to stop. Poor GF.
Apr 14, 2018 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Not having shit to do at the end of the last hour of work is great
Apr 14, 2018 5:01 AM - Devin: Where do you work Ken?
Apr 14, 2018 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Basically janitorial in a new cancer center
Apr 14, 2018 5:03 AM - kenenthk: It was just built so everythings already mostly clean so we just kill time at the end of the night
Apr 14, 2018 5:05 AM - Devin: I was about to say. Must be smooth sailing for now. Sweeping and wiping down stuff is most of the work I'd imagine.
Apr 14, 2018 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Still not a bad gig for 12 bucks an hour ft
Apr 14, 2018 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Basically my lead just fixes all my fuck ups pretty much
Apr 14, 2018 5:05 AM - Devin: Maybe bathroom supplies replacement but good on you. Making more than me at least.
Apr 14, 2018 5:06 AM - kenenthk: They're all single bathrooms so it's easy
Apr 14, 2018 5:06 AM - Devin: I get that 50 cent pay increase at the end of this month.
Apr 14, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And if you get enough radiation you turn into the hulk?
Apr 14, 2018 5:07 AM - Devin: And then.. I bid my time till next year, and then I'll get my stocks. A nice little Christmas bonussss.
Apr 14, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: I haven't found where they keep the weed at yet psi
Apr 14, 2018 5:08 AM - kenenthk: I need to ask my boss
Apr 14, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it is in the dispensary locked in a safe
Apr 14, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably need the pharmacist key card and code to open said safe lol
Apr 14, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's not biometric
Apr 14, 2018 5:09 AM - kenenthk: Still lol when the director told me their brand new million dollar xray machine broje
Apr 14, 2018 5:09 AM - kenenthk: I'll ask the pharmacy guys
Apr 14, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You might snag some weed from a patient but that would be a dick move lol
Apr 14, 2018 5:09 AM - kenenthk: He is black I'm sorry
Apr 14, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Be like half baked
Apr 14, 2018 5:10 AM - kenenthk: I hate everyone equally
Apr 14, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw a burger unleash your inner Cuban b lol
Apr 14, 2018 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Thought about buying that wired x1 controller but I wouldn't use it much
Apr 14, 2018 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Doubt I could find a bt dongle in my walmart that's cheap and pairs with my ps4 controller plus windows works like poop with them
Apr 14, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a bit adapter from dx or AliExpress I got one for like 3 bucks shipped
Apr 14, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Works awesome in Windows
Apr 14, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: It's the weekend I don't want to wait or configure shit
Apr 14, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 14, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-USB-Bluetooth-Adapter-V4-0-CSR-Dual-Mode-Wireless-Bluetooth-Dongle-4-0-Transmitter-For/32814607474.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.24.742b56b18f25X3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10698_10545_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_10534_308_100031_10103_441_10624_
Apr 14, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.06 free shipping cheap lol
Apr 14, 2018 5:33 AM - Joe88: those have always been cheap, bought a 1.0 adapter ages ago on DX for $1
Apr 14, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a slightly nicer one for like 3 something but the blue led is annoyingly bright lol
Apr 14, 2018 6:27 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/MtN1YnoL46Q
Apr 14, 2018 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Are there any new gadgets for grillin in doors I should know about
Apr 14, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: George Forman electric grill?
Apr 14, 2018 9:46 AM - T-hug: Anyone betting on the grand national today?
Apr 14, 2018 9:58 AM - Depravo: Betting on how many horses are put down?
Apr 14, 2018 9:58 AM - Depravo: I reckon two this year.
Apr 14, 2018 10:11 AM - Veho: Betting on how many of them end up in Aldi brand lasagna?  
Apr 14, 2018 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Bets on amount of gaming phones that sale this year
Apr 14, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: Every phone is a gaming phone if you play games on it.
Apr 14, 2018 10:25 AM - kenenthk: Even an iPhone
Apr 14, 2018 10:26 AM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 14, 2018 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Just market every phone with the word gaming on the box with a cool case built in it'll sale
Apr 14, 2018 10:28 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how badly they wanted to name it Game shark
Apr 14, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: More like Gay Shark  ;O;
Apr 14, 2018 10:29 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if there's still a trade mark on that name
Apr 14, 2018 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Lol not since 2012
Apr 14, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: https://www.trademarkia.com/gameshark-76129312.html
Apr 14, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: Registration Date: 	11/11/2003
Apr 14, 2018 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Don't they have to renew it every year
Apr 14, 2018 10:34 AM - Veho: Every 10 years, apparently.
Apr 14, 2018 10:34 AM - Veho: So I guess it expired?
Apr 14, 2018 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Buying it now
Apr 14, 2018 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Status/Status Date:	 REGISTERED AND RENEWED 12/13/2012
Apr 14, 2018 10:36 AM - kenenthk: I know what I'm doing in 2022
Apr 14, 2018 10:37 AM - Veho: Fapping?
Apr 14, 2018 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Probably before I off myself
Apr 14, 2018 10:39 AM - kenenthk: That's actually a good idea for a money scheme out buy company tms and make them buy it back off you there's probably people that do it already
Apr 14, 2018 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Whens gbatemp.net tm expire? 
Apr 14, 2018 10:53 AM - Veho: There are anti-cybersquatting regulations in place.
Apr 14, 2018 10:54 AM - Veho: If the trademark ever expires, there's a redemption period during which the previous registrant has the right to claim it for themselves.
Apr 14, 2018 11:12 AM - hobbledehoy899: oh my god https://twitter.com/LarryBundyJr/status/984576447712055296
Apr 14, 2018 11:14 AM - Veho: I have no idea what that's about.
Apr 14, 2018 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Editing the source and readying what they say for drama
Apr 14, 2018 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Retyping
Apr 14, 2018 11:17 AM - kenenthk: It was a deleted tweet
Apr 14, 2018 11:23 AM - hobbledehoy899: It's to do with the recent That Guy With the Glasses/Channel Awesome controversy.
Apr 14, 2018 11:24 AM - hobbledehoy899: A lot of people have only now realized that Larry's on the site because he's the last content producer on it besides Doug.
Apr 14, 2018 11:31 AM - Veho: I bought a fidget spinner today.
Apr 14, 2018 11:33 AM - Depravo: At the cutting edge of pop culture I see.
Apr 14, 2018 11:34 AM - Depravo: I almost considered getting this one but only because it's official merchandise https://www.arcadefirestore.com/accessories/af030040-arcade-fire-en-fidget-spinner/
Apr 14, 2018 11:38 AM - Veho: I always liked the toy but I flat out refused to give more than €1.5 for a ball bearing with some junk glued on, but today I found one for €1 and said what the hell.
Apr 14, 2018 11:43 AM - Veho: Next up: fidget cube. My limit is €2   
Apr 14, 2018 12:18 PM - Depravo: Right. I'm going on an adventure.
Apr 14, 2018 12:19 PM - Depravo: It includes a backpack with my Retropie machine and 4 pre-mixed martinis in a thermos flask.
Apr 14, 2018 12:19 PM - Depravo: Gonna stop along the way to buy a beer keg and a coconut.
Apr 14, 2018 12:19 PM - Depravo: All of the above is true.
Apr 14, 2018 12:22 PM - T-hug: Ucello Conti me m8 said for the national he works in a bookies
Apr 14, 2018 12:23 PM - T-hug: Ive gone for him and Total Recall and 4 outsiders
Apr 14, 2018 12:39 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Apr 14, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo cut the coconut in half and make horse gallop sounds? lol
Apr 14, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F41SSqJx2tU?t=30
Apr 14, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho dont buy the cheap fidget cubes they are shit
Apr 14, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i tried one that was like $15 it was still shit
Apr 14, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: felt kinda nasty
Apr 14, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: the original is supposed to be really clicky
Apr 14, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: this wasnt
Apr 14, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just kind of felt like the buttons on a chinese cheapo gamepad
Apr 14, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9INw2cc_b8
Apr 14, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yji2djI8r8 This one has some hilarity lol
Apr 14, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1tPwTETudU
Apr 14, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NTFgg I have god mode in Windows  lol
Apr 14, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7v8BfTI.mp4
Apr 14, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1ssLZFz.jpg
Apr 14, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcwCBqaRG70
Apr 14, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tukSM
Apr 14, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/j4L5m
Apr 14, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tN7ktAR That's cheating... lol
Apr 14, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yqGVg
Apr 14, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: https://youtu.be/Ic93AKpR_pQ
Apr 14, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wy02p
Apr 14, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: Everyone too busy fapping to talk?
Apr 14, 2018 6:55 PM - Devin: I'd say she has some nice plums but those are like watermelons. Damn.
Apr 14, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her cake is nice but I am more interested in her pie... lol
Apr 14, 2018 7:00 PM - Devin: I'm sure erotic cooking is someones fetish. Is what she made even considered a cake?
Apr 14, 2018 7:00 PM - Devin: It looks more like a tart.
Apr 14, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 14, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is this one book... lol
Apr 14, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Natural-Harvest-collection-semen-based-recipes/dp/1481227041
Apr 14, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: /ck/'s favourite cookbook.
Apr 14, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 14, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo needs this lol https://youtu.be/cr_jQauv3Uo
Apr 14, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/bn9/2018/4/13/polk_substitute_teac.html
Apr 14, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he needed a good choke... lol (kidding although some kids uugghh....)
Apr 14, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtiVYXVIdSM
Apr 14, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: The best at what, exactly?
Apr 14, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything you would use one of those boxes for lol
Apr 14, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Games video home assistance streaming to twitch and more lol
Apr 14, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Network performance at least for mine, I keep it wired but even when I was using it wireless is pretty great, I suspect the Apple TV 4K may be slightly faster at Wireless though.
Apr 14, 2018 8:12 PM - T-hug: Don't you think it's mad we are the last generation that will remember the world before it had internet
Apr 14, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug yes 
Apr 14, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if things keep going we may be the last generation that remembers before WWIII lol
Apr 14, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Remember food? That stuff was so good you could just put it in your mouth and it would taste good..."
Apr 14, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The radioactive zombie plague after world war 3 is going to be not so much fun.
Apr 14, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The video games kind of make it seem more fun than it will actually be.... Much like Farming simulator.
Apr 14, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbiShLQzayQ
Apr 14, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UahER0vaWKc
Apr 14, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: the dreamcast, had to have that rain\watterdrop sound
Apr 14, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah lol
Apr 14, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: thbis did you know about gaming is boring :C
Apr 14, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like a documentary  lol
Apr 14, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: heh, the other did you know about ggaming, would be with funny facts and several of them
Apr 14, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: that's more like the company story than else
Apr 14, 2018 9:17 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDyL2tPyXFA
Apr 14, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ayJgTy0nJlk?t=60
Apr 14, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjj-fg_mT6Y
Apr 14, 2018 9:47 PM - Depravo: Just checking in. I'm currently bored but if I turn up dead there's a record I was alive at this time.
Apr 14, 2018 9:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Or that's what the killer wants us to think.
Apr 14, 2018 9:48 PM - Ericthegreat: WHERE IS DEPRAVO?
Apr 14, 2018 9:49 PM - Ericthegreat: STOP RAPING HIM!
Apr 14, 2018 9:51 PM - Depravo: I wish I was being raped.
Apr 14, 2018 9:54 PM - Depravo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jzbnQ
Apr 14, 2018 9:56 PM - Depravo: Not a playstation in sight. Life has no meaning.
Apr 14, 2018 9:59 PM - T-hug: Looks fun lol
Apr 14, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: It really isn't.
Apr 14, 2018 10:16 PM - Depravo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9wnMg
Apr 14, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: I'm more of a cat person.
Apr 14, 2018 10:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: I see shoes
Apr 14, 2018 10:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: not in my house!
Apr 14, 2018 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off gamerz
Apr 14, 2018 10:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: i think that's like my second top controversial thing about americans
Apr 14, 2018 10:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: iirc they do it in UK too?
Apr 14, 2018 10:53 PM - Devin: Gamez prefers the lingering rancid feet sweat soaking into his carpet/tile.
Apr 14, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/Depravo/status/985276758604869633?s=19
Apr 14, 2018 11:11 PM - Depravo: So far the journey is bereft off interest or excitement.
Apr 14, 2018 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made coconut shrimp
Apr 14, 2018 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was good
Apr 15, 2018 12:06 AM - kenenthk: I want pizza
Apr 15, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I made shrimp too... weird lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Mango Habinaro Shrimp omg... shredded fiesta cheese and sour cream and grilled onions and green peppers...
Apr 15, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Wing-Seasoning-Mix-Mango-Habanero-1-25-oz/212778275 1 of these 2 sticks of butter and slow cook some shrimp in it... the combo is amazing 
Apr 15, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and a whole wheat fajita wrap lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:45 AM - Joe88: There is surprisingly some good frozen food from the dollar store
Apr 15, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you been watching Wolfe Pit on youtube?
Apr 15, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He always reviews that stuff and I am surprised by it too lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:47 AM - Joe88: yes lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:47 AM - Joe88: I tried a few things he recomended from dollar tree
Apr 15, 2018 12:47 AM - Joe88: the shrimp tempora and spring rolls
Apr 15, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife and step daughter bought some of the things he hated.... Why I don't know... they said "We where at the store and remembered seeing them on youtube" lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:48 AM - Joe88: come out great in an air fryer
Apr 15, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I ended up throwing out like 10 dollars worth of these crappy things lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember that video he did say the shrimp and rolls was good... hmmmm now I wish I had more shrimp lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But you had Shrimp tonight too?
Apr 15, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird.... must be a subliminal thing lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:49 AM - Joe88: ate it a few weeks ago
Apr 15, 2018 12:49 AM - Joe88: have the breaded mushrroms still in the freezer
Apr 15, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh thank god, I was worried there really was some sort of government mind control for a moment lol
Apr 15, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love fried mushrooms but you gotta make some mayo and horseradish sauce 
Apr 15, 2018 12:51 AM - Joe88: I will say avoid anything beef (or claims to be beef) from there
Apr 15, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2018 1:17 AM - kenenthk: I bought a pizza
Apr 15, 2018 2:07 AM - kenenthk: It's snowing out lol
Apr 15, 2018 3:03 AM - kenenthk: Fucking dominos I said no onions and they put on onions


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 16, 2018)

Apr 15, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Onions are the one thing I hate when Pizza places or burger places or 99% of not me making them... uses.
Apr 15, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They either use crap onions or failing that they cook them not nearly enough 
Apr 15, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice dark grilled onions? Oh yes  raw red onions are like satans ass...
Apr 15, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://abc11.com/amp/health/check-your-eggs-200-million-eggs-recalled-over-salmonella-fears/3342950/
Apr 15, 2018 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check your eggs 200 million is a lot of eggs and over 20 cases  of salmonella lol
Apr 15, 2018 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 1 in a million
Apr 15, 2018 6:26 AM - Veho: So the odds for it are much like the odds of winning the lottery.
Apr 15, 2018 6:26 AM - Veho: And yet, winning the lottery is "statistically impossible" and a "tax on the morons", yet veryone is returning eggs like they're explosive.
Apr 15, 2018 6:27 AM - Veho: MAKES YOU THINK
Apr 15, 2018 6:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGatO6vMPqw
Apr 15, 2018 6:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: meems
Apr 15, 2018 6:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to play some n64 online?
Apr 15, 2018 6:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: specifically mario kart and snowboard kids
Apr 15, 2018 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Apr 15, 2018 8:12 AM - hobbledehoy899: be afraid http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/685644-quality
Apr 15, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: I am afraid.
Apr 15, 2018 10:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/34gEwwk.jpg
Apr 15, 2018 11:45 AM - Veho: I bought some more Star Wars Micro Machines.
Apr 15, 2018 11:46 AM - Veho: The Force Awakens Millennium Flacon, the downed First Order Tie Fighter, and a regular original trilogy Tie Fighter.
Apr 15, 2018 1:51 PM - Depravo: Woo! Got Platinum in Fallout 4!
Apr 15, 2018 1:51 PM - Depravo: I can finally play something else. It was beginning to drag to be honest.
Apr 15, 2018 2:57 PM - Veho: I haven't played Fallout 3 or 4 yet. I'm a tiny bit behind the times.
Apr 15, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta play at least New Vegas at some point 
Apr 15, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best Fallout 
Apr 15, 2018 3:08 PM - Depravo: I have that on Steam. Never played it.
Apr 15, 2018 3:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 15, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7-0JOv6qQ&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 15, 2018 4:01 PM - Maximilious: Any tricks to getting the Patreon badge to show up on your account?
Apr 15, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PM Costello
Apr 15, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He has to manually add users, and if your Patreon info isn't related to your GBATemp info, you need to let him know so he can add it
Apr 15, 2018 4:02 PM - Maximilious: thanks
Apr 15, 2018 4:03 PM - Maximilious: ok np, same email so should be easy
Apr 15, 2018 4:17 PM - Joe88: they won't show up tempstyle 1 if thats what you are after
Apr 15, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does anyone have experience with CoinOps on the original Xbox?
Apr 15, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to figure out how to switch between themes (I love the regular one but there are some other ones it comes with I wanted to see those) lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z6fGP
Apr 15, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, Far Cry 5 has been cracked now
Apr 15, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does the girl have it yet? lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:28 PM - Joe88: that was fast
Apr 15, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just released 30 minutes ago lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably be up in a couple days
Apr 15, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy  I don't want to buy it... I will probably play it for like 20-30 minutes then never touch it again lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:29 PM - Joe88: its on top of the piroty list though
Apr 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too bad actually Psi
Apr 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They got rid of the annoying "radio tower"
Apr 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ubisoft gimmick thing*
Apr 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's also way more focused on co-op, which is nice.
Apr 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Story is ass though lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that, same game as 3 and 4, just slightly better looking
Apr 15, 2018 4:33 PM - Joe88: the story in origins was so short compared to the others
Apr 15, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want to fight the terminator turkey lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a video where a guy just uses a flame thrower and the turkey runs through the flames and still attacks lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/beware-far-cry-5-s-rampaging-turkeys-1824114204
Apr 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you use literally any other weapon it's totally fine lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fire takes ages to kill shit in the game lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They also patched it supposedly
Apr 15, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: most things would run from being on fire though lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not run through the fire and attack while on fire lol
Apr 15, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjZRWNg8k_M LOL
Apr 15, 2018 5:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0C52cZN.mp4
Apr 15, 2018 6:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZwS3l
Apr 15, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad bad experience with trying to install Bluetooth drivers for PS3 controller on PC stuck in bsod boot loop and attempting repairs lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 15, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How did you do that Psi? Lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Now you know why I don't like to fuck with bt controllers on pc
Apr 15, 2018 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Love how spectrum has an ad for $30 a month internet speeds then forces you to bundle it with a $65 TV monthly plan lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk don't do it they fuck you in 20 other ways
Apr 15, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom some spc driver it messed with some hp didn't like fresh install of windows lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Odd. What did you use? I've never had a problem with this: https://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-ScpToolkit-XInput-Wrapper-aka-ScpServer-Reloaded
Apr 15, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or it's older version lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's also BetterDS3, which is good.
Apr 15, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And MotionInJoy, which is like putting AIDS and cancer on your PC
Apr 15, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I tried some other version should have known better lol 3 stars reviews on that software page lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try the ones you say
Apr 15, 2018 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've used the one linked above on at least a dozen+ PCs, never had an issue
Apr 15, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What's weird is even system restore is bad lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I still use the older version on my gaming desktop cuz I'm too lazy to update it lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nefarious scp tool that was the one that did it lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried some other scp first but maybe they clashed lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, the EverDrive GB BE+ the front light on this GBC absolutely kills the battery life ._.
Apr 15, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get maybe 7 hours total on decent set of AA
Apr 15, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice! Lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait.... That's not grate! Lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think stock was like 20-30 hours, depending on battery quality
Apr 15, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need those giant battery backpack things they used to sell that made the GB like 2 times thicker lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Installing 10 from a thumb drive is nice and at least it's not my main PC lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish I had a 50 inch monitor like this though lol
Apr 15, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/15/17234112/nintendo-animal-crossing-pocket-camp-updates
Apr 15, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mobil animal crossing?
Apr 15, 2018 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Fuck animals
Apr 15, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you do?
Apr 15, 2018 9:49 PM - hobbledehoy899: top or bottom
Apr 15, 2018 9:50 PM - hobbledehoy899: human bottom is wayyy better than human top
Apr 15, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 15, 2018 9:55 PM - hobbledehoy899: wayyy lmao
Apr 15, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Zimtown-Wall-Mounted-Computer-Desk-Floating-Office-Home-PC-Table-with-Storage-Shelf-White/708352247
Apr 15, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: I kind of want this
Apr 15, 2018 10:01 PM - Devin: Just wait till this guy realizes that point count isn't increased in the Introductiions forum.
Apr 15, 2018 10:01 PM - Devin: post. Post count.
Apr 15, 2018 10:02 PM - kenenthk: I thought post counts got you pussy
Apr 15, 2018 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Pussy cats that is
Apr 15, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wall mount computer desk sounds cool but I have worries that it would be a pain to do stuff behind it?
Apr 15, 2018 10:03 PM - Devin: For every 1K posts you have a pussy sent to your house.
Apr 15, 2018 10:03 PM - Devin: At 10K you get a pocket version sent.
Apr 15, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that would explain my lackanookie
Apr 15, 2018 10:04 PM - Devin: Yeah Psi. Cable management would be a pain plus unless you have some good anchors there's the chance of it falling.
Apr 15, 2018 10:05 PM - Devin: I use this desk which holds all of my shit. https://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50219044/
Apr 15, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Who would want gamerz mailed at your house every 1k posts?
Apr 15, 2018 10:06 PM - hobbledehoy899: hot seedy minion posts
Apr 15, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: I cant even mount a TV to my wall in my apartment
Apr 15, 2018 10:07 PM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/PwS4UWK.jpg
Apr 15, 2018 10:08 PM - Devin: That's my setup. 50" 4K TV on top. Does your landlord not like you drilling holes into the wall Ken?
Apr 15, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: My bedroom was designed in the most awfulist way I'm limited to how I can set it up 
Apr 15, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Nah
Apr 15, 2018 10:09 PM - hobbledehoy899: do you have a diagonal slant on your ceiling
Apr 15, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Door on the right closet to the left annoying ass neighbors living room in the middle
Apr 15, 2018 10:10 PM - hobbledehoy899: wait how does that work
Apr 15, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: I thought about just ditching my bed and getting a comfortable couch in my room to sleep on to help with space
Apr 15, 2018 10:11 PM - hobbledehoy899: sounds about right
Apr 15, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Some couches are more comfortable then high end beds
Apr 15, 2018 10:13 PM - kenenthk: That desk can really support a 50 inch on the top?
Apr 15, 2018 10:13 PM - Devin: I feel that. It took a bit of work to get where mine is now. https://i.imgur.com/Wn941R3.png
Apr 15, 2018 10:14 PM - Devin: Yep, yep. That's the 50 inch I got for $300 during Black Friday.
Apr 15, 2018 10:14 PM - kenenthk: I might order that if only the bracket was a bit wider so I could set my pc under it
Apr 15, 2018 10:14 PM - hobbledehoy899: damn, that's effeciant space management
Apr 15, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I want to repaint my walls also nothing but plain white
Apr 15, 2018 10:15 PM - Devin: I wish I had one of those beds that you could fold against the wall. I'd use my Vive a lot more if I had the space.
Apr 15, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I got a pretty big room just the way it was built is annoying as shit
Apr 15, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: And the neighbors don't help any
Apr 15, 2018 10:16 PM - Devin: Do you mean the extensions under my desk? They're made to hold PCs but my Noctis 450 case is too tall for it.
Apr 15, 2018 10:16 PM - Devin: That's why I have it on the stand to the right.
Apr 15, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: I forget which case I have it was the corsair square one
Apr 15, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: 4 year old tech init needs upgrading
Apr 15, 2018 10:18 PM - kenenthk: I've been saving too much and not using which makes life pretty damn depressing 
Apr 15, 2018 10:18 PM - Devin: I took off one of the top side shelves and the other one has my router on it. It definitely sold me on the two cup holders and four headphone holders.
Apr 15, 2018 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Luckily I passed my savings goal this year so I plan on remodeling soon
Apr 15, 2018 10:21 PM - kenenthk: That desk looks like a bitch to build though
Apr 15, 2018 10:25 PM - Devin: Aha, try carrying. A couple friends and I drove 2 hours to the IKEA in Orlando to pick it up.
Apr 15, 2018 10:26 PM - kenenthk: Which part of Florida are you in
Apr 15, 2018 10:26 PM - Devin: The three boxes in came in didn't want to go into the cart, car or my house easily.
Apr 15, 2018 10:27 PM - Devin: Treasure Coast so middle Eastern side of Florida.
Apr 15, 2018 10:27 PM - Devin: Completely opposite from Psi.
Apr 15, 2018 10:27 PM - kenenthk: You should of made psi do it he lives in Florida
Apr 15, 2018 10:28 PM - kenenthk: I got a high school friend that lives in Pensacola and a uncle in Orlando
Apr 15, 2018 10:28 PM - kenenthk: You planned that move to avoid psi didn't you
Apr 15, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3RBCvUP8Xnw
Apr 16, 2018 12:00 AM - FAST6191: You know I don't normally mind so much if an installer is a fixed size
Apr 16, 2018 12:00 AM - FAST6191: Window size this is
Apr 16, 2018 12:00 AM - FAST6191: I just wish here it was not a graphics driver install
Apr 16, 2018 12:10 AM - Joe88: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5618435/Sainsburys-introduce-touch-free-packaging-millennials-squeamish-raw-meat.html
Apr 16, 2018 12:13 AM - FAST6191: Just as I was starting to feel OK about the world
Apr 16, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Great I can hear it now "Honey you know I don't touch raw meat...."
Apr 16, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 16, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next up "Afraid to breast feed over fears of non homogenized milk!"
Apr 16, 2018 12:39 AM - FAST6191: I take it you missed the fear of honey thing
Apr 16, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god... lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can no longer eat honey but nothing to do with being afraid... (diabeetus) lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But man if they cured it tomorrow I would so eat a spoon full and enjoy the hell out of it lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9R2ec5C
Apr 16, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ec0ws
Apr 16, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/egUU7
Apr 16, 2018 1:33 AM - Joe88: psi fitgirl far cry 5 repack is out
Apr 16, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/y8PDNkRYcV8?t=8m6s
Apr 16, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: mmmm
Apr 16, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need this in my life
Apr 16, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh thank you Joe88!!!!  grabbing now!!!
Apr 16, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye that looks so good lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 17. something GB's not bad... Very Nice!!! As Borat would say lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice... my Upload is over 10MB's a second 
Apr 16, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 12
Apr 16, 2018 1:54 AM - Joe88: seed faster - ETA 5 hours
Apr 16, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 my ratio is already 4  Only getting like 2-3MB's down lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's nice to see actual upload speed VS cable where you got super fast down speeds and crap for upload
Apr 16, 2018 1:56 AM - Joe88: are you using the rutor one?
Apr 16, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rutor?
Apr 16, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got FIOS 150/150 to replace cable. On a side note I finally got an FTP server that works on my PC (It didn't like FileZilla)
Apr 16, 2018 1:58 AM - Joe88: under the download mirrors there is different sources to get it from
Apr 16, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be honest I am only getting a little bit over 100 both ways, but it's fast enough and cheaper than cable so meh lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh let me check
Apr 16, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sooo many but no not rutor for some reason.
Apr 16, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rarbg lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: demonoid lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:00 AM - Joe88: on fitgirls site
Apr 16, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see why they are split
Apr 16, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rutor is literally a different cloud
Apr 16, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 1337X, just grabbed the magnet.
Apr 16, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still going to be like 50 minutes for me.
Apr 16, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yzi0Yhu.jpg
Apr 16, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lGjjUOX.jpg
Apr 16, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 minutes, I probably wont play tonight... Getting tired lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Since when does psi stop staying up past 4
Apr 16, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I may be awake in a bit lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amds-secret-radeon-project-zen-to-boost-gpu-clocks-efficiency-in-2018-navi-in-2019-beyond/amp/
Apr 16, 2018 2:48 AM - kenenthk: So Conan went to Italy love his Jordan skits
Apr 16, 2018 2:50 AM - kenenthk: http://teamcoco.com/italy/conan-jordan-schlansky-hit-the-streets-of-florence
Apr 16, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Conan the barbarian is better
Apr 16, 2018 3:28 AM - kenenthk: cooking a nice t bone
Apr 16, 2018 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some haddock fish was horrible.... Frozen fish 
Apr 16, 2018 3:37 AM - kenenthk: $10 t bone
Apr 16, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had decent frozen fish but this was not worth the money lol
Apr 16, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk at least you got something good 
Apr 16, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn forgot to get BBQ sauce at the store lol
Apr 16, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Got a big piece of roast something looks like a 2 inch thick steak but it's not steak if you tried to make it steak would be like tough
Apr 16, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But slow slow slow cooked with BBQ sauce they turn out great 
Apr 16, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/04/15/full-metal-jacket-actor-r-lee-ermey-dies-at-age-74.amp.html
Apr 16, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 16, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ajXBF5UOM4g


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 17, 2018)

Apr 16, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZA0DIZA
Apr 16, 2018 4:30 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 16, 2018 4:35 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/30726575_10156166455774519_8277853583848767488_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=b1f69c71a3e02d84641d09de6db859c4&oe=5B67ED90
Apr 16, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good kenenthk 
Apr 16, 2018 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5bcut7t.jpg <---- kenenthk's avatar lol
Apr 16, 2018 4:54 AM - kenenthk: That's your wife
Apr 16, 2018 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: is that a baked potato?
Apr 16, 2018 4:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/436328571/tovnet-worlds-first-light-bulb-wifi-security-camer
Apr 16, 2018 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: if so it needs more stuff on it
Apr 16, 2018 4:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: garlic butter sour cream bacon/ham corn and cheese
Apr 16, 2018 4:59 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off it was a poor man's steak 
Apr 16, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to eat baked potatoes  lol
Apr 16, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I can eat the steak and the mushrooms and the onions but the potato (the best part) lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:00 AM - kenenthk: All I had was salsa ranch
Apr 16, 2018 5:03 AM - kenenthk: That dreadful feels of knowing you have work in 12 hours
Apr 16, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only hated going into work at a couple of jobs... Mostly I like working 
Apr 16, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be working right now if not for this diebetus crap  lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:06 AM - kenenthk: My team leads a 60 year old slow ass bitch that thinks she's my boss
Apr 16, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She wants the D lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: She gives creepy vibes like that sometimes
Apr 16, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Those nurses in there though are like damn
Apr 16, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tell her that you get sexually aroused but her ordering you around and if she doesn't stop you will sue for sexual harassment lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: baked potatoes are always good but they're so much better with more stuff on them
Apr 16, 2018 5:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: garlic or some other spiced butter and the ham/bacon are the most important parts
Apr 16, 2018 5:08 AM - kenenthk: I bitched her out once for saying I shouldn't be talking to my bosses because she's the leader lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I have trouble remembering what my favorite way to eat them is... I know lots of butter because why not... lol but I also like them with feta cheese and spinach as odd as that sounds lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: feta cheese is good
Apr 16, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon and butter and fiesta cheese also a great combo with some sour cream and chives...
Apr 16, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i normally have diced ham corn sour cream and spiced butter
Apr 16, 2018 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: cheese i don't normally add
Apr 16, 2018 5:10 AM - kenenthk: I just like how companies are packaging potatoes as microwave safe now
Apr 16, 2018 5:10 AM - kenenthk: Saves shit tons of time
Apr 16, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk have you seen the gluten free steaks?
Apr 16, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How much gluten have I accidentally eaten in my non gluten free steaks 
Apr 16, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:11 AM - kenenthk: I don't really care if my dick flies off so I'll enjoy my gluten
Apr 16, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk there is no gluten in any meat and most fruits and most veggies... It's mostly in wheat lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.ift.org/Knowledge-Center/Learn-About-Food-Science/Food-Facts/Gluten.aspx wheat and some other grains lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Is it normal to kind of get played out on food as you get older like there's nothing that really taste new
Apr 16, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not at all to be honest but now that I have to not eat sugar... I can't eat anything anymore lool
Apr 16, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But exploring new cooking methods and recipes has always been fun for me, I also like to invent new things 
Apr 16, 2018 5:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/r-lee-ermey-dead-golden-globe-nominee-full-metal-jacket-was-74-1102863
Apr 16, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: Sup.
Apr 16, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Apr 16, 2018 5:53 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 16, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yes? lol
Apr 16, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Apr 16, 2018 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol No 
Apr 16, 2018 5:59 AM - kenenthk: http://www.nme.com/news/music/eminem-brought-moms-spaghetti-coachella-2293398
Apr 16, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: I'm sick.
Apr 16, 2018 6:41 AM - Depravo: Stay off work and play video games sick?
Apr 16, 2018 6:49 AM - Veho: Stay off work and puke and crap the whole day sick.
Apr 16, 2018 6:50 AM - T-hug: yuck
Apr 16, 2018 6:50 AM - T-hug: today we have glorious sunshine in north wales
Apr 16, 2018 6:50 AM - T-hug: and ive got to paint my kids room 
Apr 16, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: It was in the 70s then snowed Saturday
Apr 16, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: That's why you wear condoms 
Apr 16, 2018 7:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WwSEk2r.jpg
Apr 16, 2018 7:08 AM - kenenthk: I want the YouTube clip
Apr 16, 2018 7:26 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHbseYB5Uhg
Apr 16, 2018 11:31 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/TkQBWjK.gifv
Apr 16, 2018 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/trump-morally-unfit-be-president-comey-says-tv-interview-n866196
Apr 16, 2018 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol then all politicians would fail that test
Apr 16, 2018 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/iqdpq
Apr 16, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eBYTFxm_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 16, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that image is more appropriate than ever now that trump is president
Apr 16, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 16, 2018 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: those tech support stories aren't even that bad
Apr 16, 2018 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a whole thread on them here
Apr 16, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some bad ones from I worked at AOL and Dell lol
Apr 16, 2018 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: AOL tech support is the worst though
Apr 16, 2018 1:24 PM - SkylarTheNerd: I'm so happy that Nintendo projection light gun arcades are being talked about more.
Apr 16, 2018 1:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: it's Raining.
Apr 16, 2018 1:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time to do the sensible thing, lock my self in my room and play video games 
Apr 16, 2018 1:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Take that weather 
Apr 16, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: High is supposed to be 70 here but I don't think it will get there lol F not C Hmm 70C would suck lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5mac.com/2018/04/16/best-egpu-for-macbook-pro/amp/
Apr 16, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And the 1080 Ti is like 2 time faster than that lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://mobile.softpedia.com/apk/dyn-postdownload.php/d4f233e257e41cb569bcdd6b7f23be35/5ad4c3dc/385/4/403d
Apr 16, 2018 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hitman is an app now? lol
Apr 16, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't think so lol
Apr 16, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidTV/comments/7q90gh/latest_fire_tv_directv_now_beta_works_great_on/
Apr 16, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bllaarrghh lol
Apr 16, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The old Direct TV Now APK I was using on Shield TV stopped working so now I am fighting with it lol
Apr 16, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a newer one?
Apr 16, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah grabbing the beta now but it's a pain in the ass,,,, they don't support Shield TV or Android TV except the Beta supports Android TV now so it will work just have to load some sort of puffin browser and fight with that lol
Apr 16, 2018 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounded pretty simple from that post
Apr 16, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be but that I guess was when DTV was letting people sign up for the beta so now they are not and the beta app needs that and Amazon says I can't install that on my Shield TV and  blaarrggh lol was so nice when the old version was working this morning...
Apr 16, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But now it's out of date lol
Apr 16, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/shield-tv/help/directv-app-shield-tv-t3510829/page57 Downloaded a modified APK for the latest Beta works great and now has DVR 
Apr 16, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DVR is going to be cool I invited myself to the beta 
Apr 16, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can invite yourself?
Apr 16, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i used to do that with gmail back in the day lol
Apr 16, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: course i had to already have an account to do that
Apr 16, 2018 5:59 PM - Depravo: Holy CRAPS!
Apr 16, 2018 6:00 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1841sL8ro
Apr 16, 2018 6:01 PM - Depravo: Just done the entire lot in around 20 mins.
Apr 16, 2018 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i discovered that too and thought to myself why the hell isn't this the default and why is it buried in menus
Apr 16, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: because it worked so much better than emulationstation's one which didn't even find data for every game and the title matching was poor so i had to pick the correct one manually every time
Apr 16, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: although i was using a retropie in osmc thing
Apr 16, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think it had the packages option and the scraper was already there in the setup script but i believe it was the same scraper
Apr 16, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was a scripts menu
Apr 16, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: This has saved me hours.
Apr 16, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: And the default scraper refused to find 1942.
Apr 16, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice! Lol
Apr 16, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congraturations Depravo!!! Lol
Apr 16, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/839925-engrish
Apr 16, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/844495-engrish#trending-bar
Apr 16, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need this sign in my lawn
Apr 16, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/879372-engrish#trending-bar
Apr 16, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/913014-engrish#trending-bar lol
Apr 16, 2018 8:43 PM - Ericthegreat: I wonder how much $2.80 USD is wherever that is
Apr 16, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's kind of expensive for a small cock lol
Apr 16, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1135318-engrish#trending-bar
Apr 16, 2018 9:07 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF9xQaUox6M
Apr 16, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/f8Bxyf5fXr0?t=77
Apr 16, 2018 9:30 PM - Joe88: pork potstickers from dollar tree got 10/10 score
Apr 16, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched they looked about as good as any from any Chinese place lol
Apr 16, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5jrLLphaXo That cucumber looks like it might have seen some use.... lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:02 PM - Joe88: I didnt need to pitcure that
Apr 16, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/34746/baked-salmon-ii/ < Made this for dinner
Apr 16, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was quite good
Apr 16, 2018 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gizmodo.com/planet-fitness-evacuated-because-of-bad-joke-wi-fi-name-1825298997 
Apr 16, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: omg that remote detonator..
Apr 16, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: good joke but fuck...
Apr 16, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: yeah living here i would just laugh, but in america i would shit my pants :C
Apr 16, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 16, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: https://gizmodo.com/asshole-causes-emergency-landing-after-naming-wi-fi-net-1820887487
Apr 16, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: related one
Apr 16, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: OK this one is actually ridicolous and stupid https://gizmodo.com/holiday-flight-canceled-after-jabroni-names-wi-fi-netwo-1790425625
Apr 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well for one, what kind of idiot would name their detonator "remote detonator"? If you know enough to have a bomb with a remote detonator, you're smart enough to not name it "remote detonator"
Apr 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was migles Tom lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And secondly, why would a remote detonator be a Wifi SSID?
Apr 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That makes 0 sense
Apr 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People just being fucking retarded as always lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you could use any type of transmitter to be a detonator
Apr 16, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But cell phones be the usual method lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xius3lgwFrc Video of it in action
Apr 16, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but why would you make your super secret remote detonator a hotspot?
Apr 16, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: yeah you could make a raspberry as the bomb detonator
Apr 16, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: yeah lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For multi bomb activation madness! lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think of a network of bombs! Joy to alah lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously though why is Allah so up on blowing up people lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: so my friend told me that he read, the UE is creating laws to give robots "human rights" equivalent for robots
Apr 16, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: apparently he read this in the internet and he assures me it's not fake news
Apr 16, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/robots-eu-vote-electronic-persons-european-union-ai-artificial-intelligence-a7527106.html
Apr 16, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard this too migles some basic rules to govern the creation of AI dealing mostly with no creating "military" AI's
Apr 16, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: i mean, it isn't too soon?
Apr 16, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: robots are no where close to humans, its still a long run, isn't too soon to tag machines as "persons"
Apr 16, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think we are closer to making AI's than actual like robotic people lol
Apr 16, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although maybe with AI helping us design them....
Apr 16, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: i mean, someday i agree robots might take over humans and well, have everything we classify as human
Apr 16, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: but that will take a long time still
Apr 16, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx9DWSaOGPw
Apr 16, 2018 11:08 PM - migles: btw
Apr 16, 2018 11:08 PM - migles: is it dangerous or harmfull to put hdds in vertical?
Apr 16, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's fine in my opinion but just make sure not to move them around while they are on... I have heard that's fine too but I don't trust it lol
Apr 16, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mine are all mounted flat _ but my SSD is mounted sideways but SSD's you could mount slanted or move them shake them they are fine lol
Apr 16, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: lol, ssds you can even throw them against a wall and no harm
Apr 16, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: while ON
Apr 16, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: protect the sata connection and its even waterproof!
Apr 16, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the only way you can damage an SSD besides physically smashing it is running them too cold.
Apr 16, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard that damages them or too hot.
Apr 16, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They like to be slightly warm from what I have read.
Apr 16, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: i know psio
Apr 16, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: you arlready said that like 5 times ;O;
Apr 16, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: btw
Apr 16, 2018 11:25 PM - migles: fuck, i am so curious for that mistery pc folder ;O;
Apr 16, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 17, 2018 3:23 AM - hobbledehoy899: Waluigi has been banned from the server!
Apr 17, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh snap!
Apr 17, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 17, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xf2za


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 18, 2018)

Apr 17, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1142168-engrish#trending-bar
Apr 17, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/G1P14Bn
Apr 17, 2018 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/hSqnSjE I still love this one lol
Apr 17, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XLKRo LOL It takes a few seconds but oh lord lol
Apr 17, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h7ifd
Apr 17, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MF6gz  Yesterday R Lee and today this  so far not a good week....
Apr 17, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CtKu7Vr
Apr 17, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AwvDs I have some hard drive magnets that would probably work great for this... lol
Apr 17, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=6&v=rih04PObU4A
Apr 17, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6DBr9
Apr 17, 2018 5:54 AM - Veho: Sup.
Apr 17, 2018 5:55 AM - Veho: Hard drive magnets suck ass but speaker magnets would work great.
Apr 17, 2018 5:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/spWvulr.jpg
Apr 17, 2018 6:01 AM - T-hug: watched lost in space last night
Apr 17, 2018 6:02 AM - T-hug: first ep was great
Apr 17, 2018 6:03 AM - Veho: That new series on Netflix?
Apr 17, 2018 6:03 AM - Veho: Or the original? 
Apr 17, 2018 6:13 AM - T-hug: lol
Apr 17, 2018 6:13 AM - T-hug: new one
Apr 17, 2018 6:14 AM - T-hug: surprisingly good
Apr 17, 2018 6:14 AM - T-hug: i used to watch original one on sundays in black and white
Apr 17, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: I watched a few episodes of the original, can't really remember much.
Apr 17, 2018 7:54 AM - kenenthk: I just made a great loop and nothing else i throw at it is working 
Apr 17, 2018 8:31 AM - Veho: Leave it like that, call it minimalism.
Apr 17, 2018 10:23 AM - Wolvenreign: Having isdone.dll errors out the whahoozit.
Apr 17, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: flame?
Apr 17, 2018 10:25 AM - Wolvenreign: ? What do you mean?
Apr 17, 2018 10:44 AM - Veho: He's calling Flame.  https://gbatemp.net/members/flame.130770/
Apr 17, 2018 12:04 PM - migles: flame!
Apr 17, 2018 12:04 PM - migles: he is not online :C
Apr 17, 2018 12:19 PM - Wolvenreign: Well, looks like Newegg sent me shite RAM.
Apr 17, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: shit ram?
Apr 17, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: incompatible with your rig?
Apr 17, 2018 12:24 PM - Wolvenreign: No, it works with the rig, but it's the source of getting all these isdone.dll and unarc errors.
Apr 17, 2018 12:24 PM - Wolvenreign: Windows memory diagnostic detected a problem with it.
Apr 17, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: just memor86+ test it "bro"
Apr 17, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: http://www.memtest.org/
Apr 17, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: *memtest
Apr 17, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: btw, swap the sticks around, and see if the problem appens in the same stick
Apr 17, 2018 12:44 PM - Wolvenreign: Only USB drive I have available at the moment is an external HDD, but it looks like the Memtest USB installer doesn't recognize it.
Apr 17, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EM76V4NU07U
Apr 17, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfV-klBGkSk
Apr 17, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: usb installer would probably wipe your hdd
Apr 17, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: because its a boot drive
Apr 17, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: hmm, do you have cd's lol?
Apr 17, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: or a memory card
Apr 17, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: you might use that
Apr 17, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yqUcLtr6z8
Apr 17, 2018 5:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7xlsR8E.jpg
Apr 17, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: nice old joke
Apr 17, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyyy I can cancel my dispute with China they finally sent my dremel clone thing.
Apr 17, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Works perfectly 
Apr 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife stole it already for her nails and toe nails  (came with some nice stones that seem like they would be made for that use)
Apr 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She says "Ohhh this is nice...." *yoink* lol
Apr 17, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b64X2
Apr 17, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: Good one.
Apr 17, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: And now, something completely different:
Apr 17, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ommcd
Apr 17, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: [handjob joke]
Apr 17, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She could shake my dice any time lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just physics
Apr 17, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: she, your wife psio?
Apr 17, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles she already shook my dice yesterday  lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a more retarded note... I accidentally broke my phone,,,, but was able to fix it with reinstalling Playstore and Play services lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LG and MetroPCS not sure who made the ROM but they had stuff labeled like "LG Option 3535.335P" so I deleted it figuring I didn't use that app lol but was something to do with something I needed lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Coto: brick
Apr 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Coto: insta brick
Apr 17, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: *bricks Coto'
Apr 17, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: *bricks Coto*
Apr 17, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi system or user app?
Apr 17, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: general rule is system apps shouldn't be removed
Apr 17, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless they're 3rd party bloatware
Apr 17, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: OEM roms often have a lot of extra stuff that's tied into the system so things can break if you remove them
Apr 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah it was in the system ROM but I managed to throw it back in (thank god for root lol)
Apr 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get rid of like 20 things I didn't need and now the battery lasts over 8 hours, and by 8 hours I mean you could just unplug it set it down and come back in 8 hours and it would need to be plugged in... and have like 200 notifications and news stories you couldn't block lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I only need to charge it like ever other day and that is with lots of use of the GPS and Flashlight and camera and just basically using it as a mini tablet and game system lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also now runs DS games pretty good 
Apr 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By pretty good I mean full speed lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Coto: oh but for that there's the DS alone
Apr 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Coto: alt wfc is amazing
Apr 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: alt wfc?
Apr 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I wonder if that would work with DraStic lol
Apr 17, 2018 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: if drastic supports wifi then sure
Apr 17, 2018 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Coto i think more people use wiimmfi
Apr 17, 2018 7:48 PM - Coto: no http://pkmnclassic.net/gts/
Apr 17, 2018 7:49 PM - Coto: my hoothoot still there lol
Apr 17, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/xbox-one-adds-8-new-original-xbox-backwards-compat/1100-6458301/
Apr 17, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: that reminds me
Apr 17, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i need to setup my 3ds lol
Apr 17, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With a nice portable system with 2D's lol
Apr 17, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nkAgkNz.jpg
Apr 17, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: psio
Apr 17, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: 2 "D" ?
Apr 17, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: 2 dicks?
Apr 17, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: double D size dick
Apr 17, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 17, 2018 11:11 PM - hobbledehoy899: https://youtu.be/hWJ_NqkH-OY\
Apr 17, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://docs.median-xl.com/
Apr 17, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: i love kirby music
Apr 17, 2018 11:56 PM - Devin: Same. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q00RW0EM3U
Apr 18, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B38062W3mE
Apr 18, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had the same thought myself about virtual console on switch
Apr 18, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2015/03/03/decades-of-human-waste-have-made-mount-everest-a-fecal-time-bomb/?tid=hybrid_experimentrandom_with_top_mostshared_2_na-amp&utm_term=.047157806729
Apr 18, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they should rename it.... Like mount shatmore or poopinnacle peak.
Apr 18, 2018 3:40 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 19, 2018)

Apr 18, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/wx6FKdB
Apr 18, 2018 4:49 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Dwu3ZHs
Apr 18, 2018 5:38 AM - T-hug: Can't say I've ever had a roasted sprout
Apr 18, 2018 5:55 AM - Veho: Unless you roast them in honey and sauces they turn into a mushy bitter pile of... stuff.
Apr 18, 2018 6:07 AM - Veho: Sprouts range from great to disgusting depending on how they're made.
Apr 18, 2018 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Fucking back hurts
Apr 18, 2018 6:13 AM - Veho: Well then don't fuck back.
Apr 18, 2018 6:13 AM - Veho: Or is it a matter of pride?
Apr 18, 2018 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Lol Eminem just performed nothin but a g thing
Apr 18, 2018 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Barbera bush died
Apr 18, 2018 6:22 AM - Localhorst86: things happen
Apr 18, 2018 6:22 AM - kenenthk: 92 is a good age to go
Apr 18, 2018 6:44 AM - Veho: Depends on your health.
Apr 18, 2018 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Would you really want to live past 100
Apr 18, 2018 7:20 AM - kenenthk: https://psngames.org/games/playstation-4/playstation-plus-12month kinda tempted to try this just to try it lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:21 AM - T-hug: Pacific Rim 2 Uprising 2018 HC HDRip XviD AC3-EVO
Apr 18, 2018 7:21 AM - T-hug: Mint Peter Rabbit bluray rip out too
Apr 18, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: telling fbi
Apr 18, 2018 7:21 AM - T-hug: Twasnt me
Apr 18, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: screen cap
Apr 18, 2018 7:24 AM - kenenthk: bb?
Apr 18, 2018 7:25 AM - kenenthk: why the hell does every good looking horror movie have to be 5/10
Apr 18, 2018 7:34 AM - Veho: Because form over substance.
Apr 18, 2018 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Is there an app where you can scan a bar code and it says where you bought it from
Apr 18, 2018 7:56 AM - T-hug: Not where bought from
Apr 18, 2018 7:56 AM - T-hug: Can show who sells
Apr 18, 2018 8:05 AM - kenenthk: I forgot where I bought my shampoo from in a large size and it was like a dollar less than the normal 
Apr 18, 2018 8:30 AM - T-hug: Lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh so watching Rim 2 tonight lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Giant robots fighting giant monsters always a win
Apr 18, 2018 9:36 AM - kenenthk: No one gives a shit about your gay porn
Apr 18, 2018 9:37 AM - Veho: STFU ken u suck.
Apr 18, 2018 9:37 AM - kenenthk: No
Apr 18, 2018 9:57 AM - T-hug: The trailer for Pacific rim 2 made me want to see it
Apr 18, 2018 9:57 AM - T-hug: Was on b4 black panther
Apr 18, 2018 9:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7jXWYIh.gif
Apr 18, 2018 10:04 AM - Localhorst86: second from the top knows how to arch her back properly IYKWIM
Apr 18, 2018 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kodi has no way to watch it lol have to hunt arround for new addons I honestly haven't used it in a month at least
Apr 18, 2018 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I want a nude version of that gif 
Apr 18, 2018 10:20 AM - kenenthk: I want to know why girls think different color socks are cute
Apr 18, 2018 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not cute they just don't do laundry lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.halowaypoint.com/en-us/news/mcc-development-update-3
Apr 18, 2018 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/04/17/netflix-is-reportedly-now-bigger-than-warner-bros-fox-sony
Apr 18, 2018 10:55 AM - Localhorst86: ken: if you noticed the different colored socks first, I have some news for you
Apr 18, 2018 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qgVXz9j
Apr 18, 2018 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2wFlt
Apr 18, 2018 11:19 AM - kenenthk: I noticed black mostly I just enjoy other colors also
Apr 18, 2018 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Racist 
Apr 18, 2018 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OUZGY
Apr 18, 2018 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z72JB
Apr 18, 2018 11:34 AM - Veho: Some things simply jump at you when you watch a video a few hundred times.
Apr 18, 2018 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ll4tB
Apr 18, 2018 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4NzpUDI
Apr 18, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: IMPOSSIBIRRUUUU
Apr 18, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes!
Apr 18, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPk4Ag86qUE
Apr 18, 2018 2:06 PM - T-hug: that one with all the girls butts stacked up I was waitin for them to go through the window
Apr 18, 2018 2:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: I read "girls butts stacked up" and I want in
Apr 18, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: girls butts, stacked? i am in
Apr 18, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: ho yeah i can't forget that gif
Apr 18, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: i seen it in the shoutbox last year
Apr 18, 2018 3:11 PM - DinohScene: updating PS4
Apr 18, 2018 3:11 PM - DinohScene: cus f you, I can : D
Apr 18, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: what about exploit dinoh
Apr 18, 2018 3:19 PM - T-hug: It was one of veho img link from earlier
Apr 18, 2018 3:20 PM - T-hug: https://i.imgur.com/7jXWYIh.gif
Apr 18, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: i know t hug
Apr 18, 2018 3:29 PM - migles: t hug, who is the sponsor in that arcade style games thread?
Apr 18, 2018 4:07 PM - Devin: Did uh, GBAtemp get a sponsorship from a gambling site? Interesting choice for this demographic.
Apr 18, 2018 4:22 PM - T-hug: No idea I just post it
Apr 18, 2018 4:45 PM - DinohScene: got 2 PS4's migs
Apr 18, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: i dont understand why you said fuck you i can lol
Apr 18, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: i assume because you got 2, you can do that fine?
Apr 18, 2018 4:49 PM - DinohScene: it's a poke at people screaming "DON'T UPDATE HURR HURR"
Apr 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Veho: I updated once and my dog exploded.
Apr 18, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: kek
Apr 18, 2018 4:52 PM - DinohScene: Sony, worse then the mafia
Apr 18, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: hey dins, next week i send you the ntr card back
Apr 18, 2018 5:01 PM - T-hug: Rip dog
Apr 18, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: More like kaboom dog.
Apr 18, 2018 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BANG 
Apr 18, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone has Amazon Prime you can watch AVGN there before youtube lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Angry-Video-Game-James-Rolfe/dp/B019YLLGF8/ref=sr_1_1_pfch?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1524074977&sr=1-1&keywords=angry+video+game+nerd
Apr 18, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UZ2Ui
Apr 18, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: veho
Apr 18, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: that first comments
Apr 18, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: are so funny
Apr 18, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: with the broken arm gif
Apr 18, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: noiw now now
Apr 18, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: girl booty stack again pls
Apr 18, 2018 6:16 PM - T-hug: Awesome
Apr 18, 2018 6:21 PM - Veho: I don't have the link to the girl booty stack, you'll have to wait for the shoutboxbot to post today's shouts to the shoutbox thread.
Apr 18, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AMdUXVF
Apr 18, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: (Not the booty stack)
Apr 18, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: (Before you get your hopes, and other things, up)
Apr 18, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/7jXWYIh
Apr 18, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: damn shity shoutbox recorder ruining my privacy >:V
Apr 18, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: I see you're a connoiasseur, PR.
Apr 18, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: There's no way to elegantly merge connoisseur with ass. No matter where you cram it it's gonna be shitty.
Apr 18, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: 
Apr 18, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Super Stackers are back at IHOP!!! lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: Still haven't tried the Double Down here.
Apr 18, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: I did however buy wiener schnitzel for the same amount of money and ate myself into a protein coma.
Apr 18, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I tried one back when they came out... was too much lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Turns out the Double Down is ridiculously overpriced.
Apr 18, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Weiner Schnitzel lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: So not what I said  
Apr 18, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tT6RZ
Apr 18, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2GPef
Apr 18, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think he ded
Apr 18, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: He kinda brought it on himself, no?
Apr 18, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say so, anyone who rides those things is asking to die lol
Apr 18, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GJUZ3
Apr 18, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AMdUXVF
Apr 18, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: Those "they aren't real hoverboards they don't hover why are they calling them hoverboards" boards can be a legitimate mode of transportation but they have a time and a place.
Apr 18, 2018 7:06 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_mile_(transportation)
Apr 18, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://computers.woot.com/offers/amazon-fire-hd-8-2016-wi-fi-tablets <Hey look, it's the 2016 Kindle Fire for cheap now lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: Again, they don't deliver to Croatia, you fucking cocktease.
Apr 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Qtis: If only someone made a good cheap Android tablet like the Nexus 7..
Apr 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only do this to spite you Veho
Apr 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: 
Apr 18, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: But you wouldn't buy one and sell it to me, noooo. Bastard.
Apr 18, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine shipping would cost twice as much as the thing itself 
Apr 18, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: Yeah, probably.
Apr 18, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BlBwp
Apr 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: How heavy would you say that package would be?
Apr 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/j71r95 Oh hey that's not too bad if I plopped it in a small flatrate box
Apr 18, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably estimate ~1lb/.5kg, assuming packaging and cables and such
Apr 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: "First-Class Package International Service", $23
Apr 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: Bah.
Apr 18, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho would be cheaper to get a better tablet from aliexpress?
Apr 18, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 18, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: I mean no.
Apr 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does China ship free to Croatia?
Apr 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: It would be better on paper but everything about it would be iffy.
Apr 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: Free shipping to Croatia, but the local post charges "storage and handling" fees for larger packages.
Apr 18, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: Around $2
Apr 18, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you get a good SoC like an S905 or S912 and it's on like Android 7 it would be OK (unless they cheese on the RAM lol)
Apr 18, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: (gasp!9
Apr 18, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: *)
Apr 18, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: So yeah, practically free shipping.
Apr 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Android-Tablet-10-inch-Unlock-4G-3G-Phone-Call-SIM-card-Android-7-0/32856502589.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.1b5c1203D7PM5Z&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_1053
Apr 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: I'm wary of those too good to be true deals  
Apr 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's also a 10 inch phone! lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: I want a Windows tablet  
Apr 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3 years ago I got my Onda 989 it's still good in spite of being stuck on Android 4.4.2 lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still the beta of Android 5.0 lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How many inches you looking at Veho? lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/tablet-hit-market-onda-v989-octacore-t2887387 Going to be 4 years soon...
Apr 18, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly both work fine (I bought 2) lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to dig the one out and update the whole thing, last time for some reason it wouldn't go on the Playstore and recently I have learned how to fix that lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/GOLE-F1-5-Inch-4GB64GB-Intel-Z8300-Windows-10Android-5_1-2_4GHz5GHz-Dual-band-WiFi-TV-Box-Mini-PC-p-1063037.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
Apr 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-8-0-Inch-CHUWI-Hi8-Air-Tablet-PC-Intel-X5-Quad-core-Android-5/32852017523.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.23.5d3c51fajE4HIq&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_10534_308_1000
Apr 18, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Onda-Obook11-Plus-11-6-Inch-1920x1080-Tablet-PC-Windows-10-Intel-Cherry-Trail-Z8300-4GB/32724651118.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.37.13083acdUXIXLk&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_100
Apr 18, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn almost 12 inches lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_1628412.html
Apr 18, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_1374206.html
Apr 18, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that last one is sexy
Apr 18, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: Yeah, Pipo has some nice models, and the reviews are favourable.
Apr 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: Too bad about the name  
Apr 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's a phone I would be tempted to use it as one lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho does it mean something else in Croatian? In English (American) it sounds like pee poo lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: Nah, it just sounds silly.
Apr 18, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: Oooo, $100 on Banggood: https://www.banggood.com/PIPO-W2S-32GB-Cherry-Trail-Z8300-Quad-Core-8-Inch-Dual-OS-Tablet-p-1084042.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
Apr 18, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: I am intrigued.
Apr 18, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GJVxr steak lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not what I would call sexy but eh it's okay I guess
Apr 18, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: The bull?
Apr 18, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 18, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: I am really intrigued by that Pipo.
Apr 18, 2018 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy it 
Apr 18, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Butt out.
Apr 18, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PoAppC3
Apr 18, 2018 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 18, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: I'm broke for this month.
Apr 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CWaoTTu.jpg
Apr 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll buy one ;O;
Apr 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho go round up some people and tell organs on the black market you will be rich in no time 
Apr 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or buy 6 so there aren't any more ;O;
Apr 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom getting rich off of Bit coin?
Apr 18, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sell not tell lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope! I'm extra broke lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: Yeah Tom buy the 6 left on BG and I'll just buy one from Gearbest when my paycheck gets in  
Apr 18, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 18, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: No but really, I get paid on the 15th, on the 16th I'm flat broke  
Apr 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: I feel like an adult!
Apr 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect that "Only 6 left" is complete BS anyway
Apr 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Nah.
Apr 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Marketing ploy lol
Apr 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's the same on every item on the store....
Apr 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: I mean, it's bullshit in the sense that there is fewer than 6 left.
Apr 18, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: I once tried to snag an item at "only 4 left" and the next day they told me the counter doesn't update in real time and there were none left. "Here's your refund, thank you, come again."
Apr 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Awww that sucks and you might be right I just checked some other tablets lol
Apr 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The ones on sale all have different amounts
Apr 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The stuff not on sale doesn't seem to have amounts lol
Apr 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: They're not above lying about their "sales" and "discounts" and "original prices" but the counter is usually legit.
Apr 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: But the most cynical ploy I've seen from them is when they move the cost to shipping to pretend the item price has dropped.
Apr 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: Say something costs $100 and has free delivery.
Apr 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: Sometimes they will have a "sale" where they offer it for $75... plus $25 shipping.
Apr 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have noticed that the sales prices are usually on an actual sale but the % is usually off... When they say 60% off!!! They mean "we knocked like 5-10 bucks off the price." lol
Apr 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: The only way to see  if the price is really a good deal is to follow it for months, and check other sites.
Apr 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: Online shopping. "Buyer beware" is rule 1.
Apr 18, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah usually I check like 2-3 places and ebay and Amazon lol
Apr 18, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: Let's be honest, I want a GPD Win, and I'm just trying to jerry rig one out of cheap Chinese components  
Apr 18, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol You can totally do that
Apr 18, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one of those tablets and one of those bluetooth controllers.
Apr 18, 2018 8:16 PM - Veho: Yeah. And that foldable keyboard.
Apr 18, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bevigac-Wireless-Bluetooth-Tablet-Mobile-Phone-Game-Controller-Gamepad-Joystick-Stretch-Bracket-for-iOS-Android-PC/32848836005.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.53.723b59c21pZSle&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10698_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_1061
Apr 18, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: https://img.fasttechcdn.com/709/7092801/7092801-2.jpg
Apr 18, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would work fine.
Apr 18, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3089902/consumer-electronics/iclever-backlit-foldable-keyboard-review-this-portable-keyboard-is-a-cut-above-its-peers.html
Apr 18, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: SLEEP TIME NOW
Apr 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Veho: Bye.
Apr 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well Veho!
Apr 18, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm that keyboard seems good
Apr 18, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dealextreme used to sell one that was more full sized, and folded in 4
Apr 18, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: I kinda wanted one but it was expensive
Apr 18, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is anyone here like Italian and by Italian I mean knows a lot of Italian things about food  lol My wife had me stop and get some cookies from an Italian place for her, the old woman was so nice and figured out what I wanted by the description.
Apr 18, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: At least for me at the time
Apr 18, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something called... and I know I am mispelling this lol "Crokakini"
Apr 18, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi my mom might know
Apr 18, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Croak a kini or something lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: What do you need to know?
Apr 18, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye that would be awesome, for the life of me I cannot find them on google lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to google a recipe so I can make them at home lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Uhh
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't you have the packaging?
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly just how to spell it lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Do you mean like bread sticks?
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are home made lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: round little cookies cocoa powder and probably egg marangue and maybe some anise flavor lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or something else?
Apr 18, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm
Apr 18, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/230257/italian-frosted-chocolate-cookies/
Apr 18, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: ?
Apr 18, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well home made like a bakery where you get them by weight in a brown paper bag lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/25097/italian-chocolate-chip-cookies/?internalSource=recipe%20hub&referringId=14707&referringContentType=recipe%20hub&clickId=cardslot%2081&abvariant=true They look more like these but the recipe for those would be all wrong lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/10216/italian-chocolate-cookies/
Apr 18, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: ?
Apr 18, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The old lady was super nice, I wonder if I could talk her into writting the name down lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man all these look awesome  (can't eat any of them) lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still enjoy baking even if I can't eat the stuff lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think my mom would know
Apr 18, 2018 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: There are a lot of chocolate cookies
Apr 18, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Croakakeeni (phonetically sounded out) lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's what I experienced lol sooo many cookies and they all look awesome.
Apr 18, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yelp.com/biz/sorrento-little-italy-port-richey-3 This is the place the bakery is off the chain lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And not a single picture of the cookies I am talking about lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should take a picture of the ones I got...
Apr 18, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they do look like the ones I linked (I did take a little nibble of one, that's how I knew there was some anise in them.)
Apr 18, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: You'll have to go there again and ask them I guess
Apr 18, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: They might even be a custom creation
Apr 18, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so then I am screwed and will have to keep buying them from that place (not a bad thing) lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will take me like a year to reverse engineer that recipe lol
Apr 18, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i think i joined a cult ;_;
Apr 18, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: i had been playing a game, started to play with a person, got along, helped each other in game lel
Apr 18, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: started to chat, person invited me to discord lol to voice chat
Apr 18, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: and now i am like, yeah, now i must play ranked\competitive with theese guys
Apr 18, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles if they ask you to drink cool aide don't do it!
Apr 18, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles your gonna get your account banned 
Apr 18, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: i mean its just awkward for me, because i am so used to play theese online games alone and by myselkf
Apr 18, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: and now i apparently got a group to play with and they will start bothering me to play with them :C
Apr 18, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: if i am playing alone, they join my game to spectate
Apr 18, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: and now i am not a loner loser :C
Apr 18, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: and now i have discord and i just got notifications in my phone :C
Apr 18, 2018 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: And why is that a problem exactly?
Apr 18, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: i like to be a loner :C
Apr 18, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: and dont have anything to bother me :C
Apr 18, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: and now i kinda have to participate
Apr 18, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: but i dont want to leave as well, because i got no friends and i could use friends
Apr 18, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: its a double edge sword or whateer is called lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I know the feeling I was never a guild guy myself.
Apr 18, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the reason's I stopped playing WoW was the late game content required access to a large guild and guild runs and investing hundreds of hours in end game stuff 
Apr 18, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that I am not skilled enough to be in a guild but it's annoying that you have to schedule a game to your life.. or vise versa lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/S5Ht8TI.gifv
Apr 18, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/firefighters-spend-three-hours-removing-weight-from-gym-goers-sensitive-part_uk_59c22dfae4b0f22c4a8db02e?utm_hp_ref=uk-weird-news LOL
Apr 18, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/rlkftjzx5qs01.jpg Drug sniffing dogs? "Why is that dog getting out a razor blade and a straw?"
Apr 18, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/BeneficialEveryBeauceron Train conductor? lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: What the hell is this casino ad littering the portal page
Apr 18, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thug I am disappointed in you
Apr 18, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: This is not the place for that
Apr 18, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Casino? lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Adverts are up to Costello/shaun, not T-hug
Apr 18, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it's never too early to start a gambling addiction lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I was addicted to the slot machines in Pokemon lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was it Dragon Quest VIII....
Apr 18, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of them had some kick ass slot machines lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/33rgcyn8eps01.jpg There might be some bugs in the machine...
Apr 18, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/T3fAbLJ.gifv hmm not sure if that job would suck or really suck...
Apr 18, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wgal.com/article/640-pounds-of-major-explosives-stolen-in-lancaster-county-officials-say/19844456
Apr 18, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8YVDFwn.jpg
Apr 18, 2018 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of old games, I decided to play through all the Far Cry games again
Apr 18, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been aggggggggggges since I played 1, I forgot how relatively decent it was
Apr 18, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And long, too, I forgot it wasn't just some 6 hour campaign lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First one is still my favorite to be honest.
Apr 18, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Part 5 so far is so so, I have only played like the first mission after the guy rescues you.
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just more of the same of 3 and 4 really
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, thug wrote it
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which isn't bad, I guess, just boring
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: So I would say it's very much up to him
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He posted it, yes, but the sponsored ads are up to Costello and Shaun
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not T-hug
Apr 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He doesn't even know who paid for the advert
Apr 18, 2018 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: It reads like something a spambot would write only its not filled with grammatical and spelling errors
Apr 18, 2018 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know who paid for the advert
Apr 18, 2018 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's a sneaky link hidden in there
Apr 18, 2018 10:29 PM - Arras: yeah it's honestly pretty bad
Apr 18, 2018 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's exactly what spambots do, they just ramble on and on and hide a link in there
Apr 18, 2018 10:30 PM - Arras: does it really work better than just putting a regular ad
Apr 18, 2018 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it should've been put on the front page, but that's not up to me so meh. Or rather, not as a normal front page post
Apr 18, 2018 10:35 PM - Arras: where else would it have been put? I doubt people would have really noticed it otherwise
Apr 18, 2018 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, sorry I updated the shout lol. I meant not as a normal front page post like all our other news, I think we should have a separate "Sponsored Post" block on the front page that can be moved around and such
Apr 18, 2018 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, I suppose, disabled for patreon members lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:38 PM - Arras: ah, that seems fair
Apr 18, 2018 10:38 PM - Arras: though if you can move it around, you can disable it
Apr 18, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, you can make the blocks permanent
Apr 18, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the News block, that can't be disabled IIRC
Apr 18, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does anyone like Weird Al's UHF movie? lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, in the customization settings. Obviously you could just disable it with an adblocker or something lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom about FarCry 5 I feel like the gun play seems a little better than 3-4, could be just my imagination but it feels more accurate.
Apr 18, 2018 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it feels a bit better this time around
Apr 18, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also like that the protagonist is just some rando rather than having a BS "story" that I don't care about lol
Apr 18, 2018 10:50 PM - Arras: oh, I didn't know some blocks couldn't be removed
Apr 18, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, we can't just have people remove the whole content of the front page lol
Apr 18, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the line "Don't worry I wont have you climbing radio towers all over the place" lol
Apr 18, 2018 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I thought that was great lol
Apr 18, 2018 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm soooo glad they got rid of that shitty gimmick
Apr 18, 2018 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So annoying lol
Apr 18, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was worried it was the game just going to make me keep doing it but I read a review said it was true only 1 tower lol
Apr 18, 2018 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, instead they just have the map split into different areas with different "leaders" lol.
Apr 18, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a Blueray copy of weird al's UHF, lol
Apr 18, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me some hmm T Hug I think? Said a great copy of Pacific Rim 2 was out
Apr 18, 2018 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yt6qu4nd632weqq/Screenshot%202018-04-19%2001.21.15.png?dl=0
Apr 18, 2018 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: umm.... sure
Apr 18, 2018 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like fun
Apr 19, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The real JDBye it could be a scam.... But only like a 120% chance lol
Apr 19, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/nations-toughest-net-neutrality-bill-passes-california-senate-committee/?amp=1
Apr 19, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish there was some sort of SMB helper app for Windows 10... I get it working, then there is an update then something goes south and it's not working again  so I have to refigure out how the hell I fixed it in the first place lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Side stepped the issue... installed a DLNA server on windows, down side is I have to manually add each file but since I download like 1 movie a month on average it's fine lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Should just work, but if you're trying to connect to a smb server that doesn't support the newest authentication method a registry edit is needed
Apr 19, 2018 2:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: You shouldn't have to manually add each file with dlna
Apr 19, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I found that out  and yeah I was trying to set up a local share with no need for passwords and user names 
Apr 19, 2018 2:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Even kodi has a dlna server i think and that's just linked to the kodi library
Apr 19, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but with DLNA is "just works"
Apr 19, 2018 2:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: You can't do a share without login in windows
Apr 19, 2018 2:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: But why would you want to? You can set it to remember the login on the other end
Apr 19, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.allmediaserver.org/ I used this one is working great so far.
Apr 19, 2018 2:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: And if the issue is not wanting to have to login to your pc every time you reboot there's a way to set auto login to a passworded account
Apr 19, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I would do that but I don't know how to be honest... (I can't remember the PC's resource crap and how to do it) lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish Windows was smart enough to say "Hey this is a local IP and it just wants to read video files or pictures or music... read only access granted!" lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can understand block writes or reading other files from a non share directory or from system... but an external drive should be fine.
Apr 19, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Windows 10 has a built in DLNA server I just turned it on, maybe that will be my fix lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's better than installing another app lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Epic Games just sent me an email "multiple failed log in attempts" lol
Apr 19, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.macrumors.com/2018/04/18/linus-tech-tips-imac-pro-repair-video/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 20, 2018)

Apr 19, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm having an off day my rooted toy phone wouldn't download or install apps so I ended up installing the normal ROM and rooting again lol
Apr 19, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Moral of the story is play store needs to stay separate from the ROM and can't be rolled into it lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1Jsm5
Apr 19, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Apr 19, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On Android related news in an ironic twist Microsoft's Edge browser is better than Chrome on Android by quite a bit.... Desktop Windows Chrome is best  lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:18 AM - Plstic: Firefox is better than chrome now tbh
Apr 19, 2018 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Fuck almost thought we had two psis
Apr 19, 2018 7:48 AM - sarkwalvein: Did Firefox improve so much? Last time I used it was 5-6 years ago.
Apr 19, 2018 7:50 AM - kenenthk: Riots only happen when a browser loads a porn site incorrectly
Apr 19, 2018 7:55 AM - Localhorst86: that's how WW I and II got started
Apr 19, 2018 8:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9YUkd
Apr 19, 2018 9:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SYO9APQ.png
Apr 19, 2018 9:53 AM - migles: post gif of stacked butts
Apr 19, 2018 10:12 AM - Veho: No.
Apr 19, 2018 10:12 AM - Veho: Find it in the shoubox thread.
Apr 19, 2018 10:43 AM - T-hug: Lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:43 AM - T-hug: Search my nick i reposted it about 18hrs ago
Apr 19, 2018 10:44 AM - T-hug: Would be last img posted
Apr 19, 2018 11:08 AM - T-hug: Welp
Apr 19, 2018 11:09 AM - T-hug: Im trying to put a tv bracket up and my 12mm spanner wouldn't fit the bolts so i just bought a 10mm spanner and that dont fit
Apr 19, 2018 11:10 AM - T-hug: They dont make 11mm and i dont have an asjustable
Apr 19, 2018 11:10 AM - T-hug: They are 1/4" bolts ;-_;
Apr 19, 2018 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuckin imperial units
Apr 19, 2018 11:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mis0S
Apr 19, 2018 12:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4PcAWjU.jpg
Apr 19, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C9B2M
Apr 19, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C9KBD
Apr 19, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C9PX7
Apr 19, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C95dm
Apr 19, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C97oFhC LOL
Apr 19, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5sBQT
Apr 19, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5sqQbnB After the arrest he went on to win the special Olympics.
Apr 19, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Kt9eoEh.jpg
Apr 19, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zqS2N9L.jpg
Apr 19, 2018 2:36 PM - Coto: psionic spambo lol
Apr 19, 2018 2:37 PM - Coto: jk jk
Apr 19, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was bored waiting for everyone to wake up  lol
Apr 19, 2018 3:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/low-g-man.770/
Apr 19, 2018 3:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How bout you go to bed 
Apr 19, 2018 4:44 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/20bpjtCbCz0
Apr 19, 2018 4:44 PM - T-hug: Final Deadpool trailer
Apr 19, 2018 5:42 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkgdqwPfZx8
Apr 19, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: How to make your own smartwatch for $20 in materials... and $1000 in labor and $50000 in equipment.
Apr 19, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: did he reaally spent 20 dolars in equipment? including solder and the parts he already had?
Apr 19, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: he says "theese items"
Apr 19, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60XNqr8MOsI
Apr 19, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: that projector, myst be so bullshit
Apr 19, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: As LEDs get brighter and brighter those micro projectors are getting beter and better.
Apr 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Depravo: Until they're so bright you look at them once and never see anything else ever again.
Apr 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: Of course they're nowhere near conference room or home theater projectors, but they're doing a fine job for their size.
Apr 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I made the mistake of looking at my phone last night with the flashlight app on... lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was enlightening to say the least.
Apr 19, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: Yeah, Depravo is right, and that's why it's important to only show quality stuff, because you never know which image may be the one to permanently bake itself on your retinas.
Apr 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if it was some nice boobs I could be OK with that lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "He's blind why is he constantly smiling?"
Apr 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: "Bobs 4eva"
Apr 19, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vvrc5-sZ1E  <---- Mute this one... unless you like elevator dub step
Apr 19, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01KX211JI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_sseIzbBQSETE4 The main reason I watched that video lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:11 PM - p1ngpong: looks like something a switch owner would wear
Apr 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: http://www.abc.net.au/news/image/4679766-16x9-700x394.jpg
Apr 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: You buying one then, p1ng?
Apr 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CJ6AxqZWUAARX9O.jpg
Apr 19, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: elevator dub step lel
Apr 19, 2018 6:14 PM - Veho: Beware the flying titwhale.
Apr 19, 2018 6:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CQSZIHL.jpg
Apr 19, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: that toy was from 80 bucks to 20 bucks
Apr 19, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: whats the catch?
Apr 19, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: is it that bad?
Apr 19, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think she under estimated the power of the wet side!
Apr 19, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xkl6M9D lol littering is bad.
Apr 19, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jRepa5t
Apr 19, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/swNmfdT
Apr 19, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: Lean beef.
Apr 19, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: And that guy shouldn't have been playing Pokemon Go while driving.
Apr 19, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 19, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh look it's a ground type pokemon!!!"
Apr 19, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dirt? I don't know Pokemon types lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNQKETHKjfU
Apr 19, 2018 6:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/vHgH-2b9g2Y lol
Apr 19, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Kenenthk
Apr 19, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/znZVpUN.gif
Apr 19, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: that apple pod video was very funy
Apr 19, 2018 6:49 PM - kenenthk: I love Conan sometimes
Apr 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/tmobile/comments/3sj7yi/what_does_this_service_do_it_is_killing_my/ lol I had close to the same experience on my phone with Metro PCS crap draining the battery (rooted is so much better a phone)
Apr 19, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: So from what I understand, root + stock Android is best?
Apr 19, 2018 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Since when did we figure that out
Apr 19, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: Dunno, I despise Android and have been avoiding it.
Apr 19, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tmipks1
Apr 19, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Android is just Linux Veho  lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About the only Android thing I have ever touched that I didn't care if it was rooted or not was the Shield TV. It does and has mostly everything I need it to do.
Apr 19, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: It's overhyped bullshit based on Linux.
Apr 19, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one thing I don't like is a few things they added in the last few updates like Plex and Vodu being uninstallable with out root.
Apr 19, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 19, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: no uninstallable I mean.
Apr 19, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's all an OS and once you learn it's quirks you will get along with it fine  lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://web.archive.org/web/20171016153727/http://androidcreations.weebly.com:80/flashable-bloatware-remover.html With root look at all the crap that's safe to remove... literally they load it up so bad it's almost unusable from the store (drains it's own battery and the performance sucks)
Apr 19, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcEQ5N0qGeM
Apr 19, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: This Nintendo Labo thing is getting out of hand.
Apr 19, 2018 7:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM6x19jp4Mo
Apr 19, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Box wars? Sounds like lesbians fighting...
Apr 19, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: 
Apr 19, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: I want this thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfkIOtjB9c
Apr 19, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that second one I think the Koreans train pilots the same way lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if you crash you fly forward into the blade? lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duKbLYn3jEo
Apr 19, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: It would have to be a very specific crash to not wreck the blades as well.
Apr 19, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Maybe the front smacks into a floating log?
Apr 19, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess that would only be a problem in lakes
Apr 19, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Seatbelts would be a good idea then.
Apr 19, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flying in small things seems scary to me lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: They provide a dual purpose in case of a crash, prevent you from being mercifully decapitated by the rotor blade, and keep you straped in the seat as you sink and drown.
Apr 19, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might rather be chopped up lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He died as he lived... thin sliced and in the drink
Apr 19, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet there is a related happy tree friends cartoon lol
Apr 19, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R33YRw6iBN8
Apr 19, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: He lived thin sliced and in the drink? Are you saying he was a lemon?
Apr 19, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6JX4Ok-MzA
Apr 19, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho life is lemons 
Apr 19, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: That cartoon is pure gold.
Apr 19, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51427468 Do you have Battle Toads?
Apr 19, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etEhr7mkJYg LOL I love it.. (like 30% in one of those BS guys VS a real Karate style...)
Apr 19, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHKZwiwu9cU
Apr 19, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uwK-92vDgk
Apr 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/satellite-reign < free game
Apr 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never heard of it in my life, but eh free
Apr 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079ZYJ946?ref_=pe_527950_33920250_dpLink Someone at Amazon asked me a question about this... I didn't even know such a thing was possible lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know anything about this device?
Apr 19, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom about that game I think I dimly remember a kick starter on it a few years back?
Apr 19, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't quote me on that but it looks familiar I just don't remember exactly where... lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know anything about this device? < Well apparently you can't use both sockets at the same time, so I guess maybe it'd be used to like...extend a cable to two devices?
Apr 19, 2018 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/j7kpjj
Apr 19, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So wtf... it's like a HDMI switch I guess? lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess so lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But at that point I have to ask... what is the point? lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $10 you could probably just buy an actual ethernet Switch lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just my mind can't grasp what possible use it could be... It's like those female to male adapters where your plugging the male end into something it extends the port out like half an inch and that's the only use for it...
Apr 19, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom exactly or if your like me you have like 20 old routers around that would do the same thing for free lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well actually better lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just one of those BS products for people who don't know anything Psi lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like "HDMI to VGA cables!" and the like
Apr 19, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Ethernet-Splitter-Unmanaged-TL-SF1005D/dp/B000FNFSPY/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1524175874&sr=1-4&keywords=Network+switch I told them to buy this instead lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon is always emailing me weird questions... always on tech stuff though so at least that's fun lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually it's something easy that one was so weird I had to share lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: " it can compatible with Cat5, Cat5e, Cat6, Cat7" from that network Y cable thing lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: really wonder whats that splitter used if you can't actually split anything
Apr 19, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: doesn't even have a switch to change the port
Apr 19, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah it blew my mind lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you would have to turn off what ever device you don't want to use the split thing... or it would cause bad bad bad packet issues.
Apr 19, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: really, couldn't this thing  just be a hub?
Apr 19, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: i tought hubs where just dumb devices, i mean, didn't require components,  it would be just the sockets mounted in a pcb
Apr 19, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Ethernet-Splitter-Unmanaged-TL-SF1005D/dp/B000FNFSPY/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1524176064&sr=1-4&keywords=Network+switch
Apr 19, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is what is better for the same price migles lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for just a bit more if you catch a sale you can get a full WiFi router with the ports.
Apr 19, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Tenda-Wireless-Router-Antennas-F3/dp/B01CA5SN1K/ref=sr_1_14?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1524177097&sr=1-14&keywords=WiFi+router Not the best router or anything but it would do the same thing plus more stuff than that weird adapter lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/KEEBOX-W150NR-100Mbps-Auto-MDIX-Wireless-N/dp/B004FM93CU/ref=pd_sbs_147_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004FM93CU&pd_rd_r=MD32ZJDBMF7G5KZ7V3P2&pd_rd_w=FwY0w&pd_rd_wg=zFKtA&psc=1&refRID=MD32ZJDBMF7G5KZ7V3P2 This one IS actually the same price lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm at that price I wonder if I couldn't use that as a WiFi adapter for my OG Xbox?
Apr 19, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would save me from having to steal my ethernet cable from my Shield TV every time I want to add more games and stuff...
Apr 19, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: psio i am good lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: i have my isp router and thats all i need
Apr 19, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: only have 3 things for internet 
Apr 19, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: ho, not counting consoles right
Apr 19, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles how do you manage!
Apr 19, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: how do you mean
Apr 19, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't know how many things I have connected... usually 6-8 things are connected to my router at any given time.
Apr 19, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that changes depending on what I am doing. My PC is like the only 1 that is constant.
Apr 19, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: lel i only need my pc and phone
Apr 19, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: i have the tv box connected but heh, its mostly off
Apr 19, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: then the consoles, only connect when i am using them, and trough wireless
Apr 19, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: i used to have a streaming box connected but heh, never used it, took it off
Apr 19, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: still waiting for the day i decide to get a PI
Apr 19, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51437149 Does anyone know why this would cost this much??? I have literally most of these games IN box and 4 mint condition Wave birds...
Apr 19, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they cost that much and I could pick up a quick 250 bucks that would be awesome lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: goodwill doesn't load for me anymore
Apr 19, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: send pics
Apr 19, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like 9 GameCube games and 2 Wave birds the games are all no boxes and the only one that might be kind of rare would be the Zelda disk (it's the one with Zelda 1 and 2 and the N64 games on it I think) I have those all and in the box too... lol
Apr 19, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine are probably in better condition too.
Apr 19, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: that zelda collectors edition thing?
Apr 19, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've seen legitimate Wavebird controllers go for like $40-$50 each, and a GC with all cables is another $50-$60 depending on condition
Apr 19, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I see that's just a pouch and Wavebirds and games, so yeah that ain't anywhere near worth
Apr 19, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: GC 60 bucks is a fair price?
Apr 19, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: there is one at cex for 65 bucks, that i was thinking in getting :C
Apr 19, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: sadly fuck, no game boy player, which is the thing i wanted the system for
Apr 19, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not a bad price or anything, assuming it has all cables and 1 controller
Apr 19, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: yeah it does
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: it's also the first model with the digital out port still
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek, Gameboy Player is super overpriced these days lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: not sure if it has the 2 serials
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The actual addon is like $20, but the disc itself is like $100 
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: the disc is overpriced as hell, because people ruin it :C
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: yeah
Apr 19, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: the addon without the disc is cheap
Apr 19, 2018 11:02 PM - migles: lol and i think the gamecube is gone
Apr 19, 2018 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think modding the GC is pretty simple these days though, so not too big a deal lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:02 PM - migles: fuck, i seen it just 2 days ago.. i was thinking it would sit there :C
Apr 19, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: wtf tom, you could had told me it was a fair price before, i tought it was not worth it lel
Apr 19, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: cex sells the player for 10 bucks lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: but out of stock
Apr 19, 2018 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Sex?
Apr 19, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: i can't figure out one thing in the gamecube
Apr 19, 2018 11:09 PM - kenenthk: You're too young migles
Apr 19, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: you know the thing has a rgb super expensible cable because it's built in digital board
Apr 19, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: but i seen scart rgb cables for the gamecube (pal) being cheap
Apr 19, 2018 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is a slight difference between SCART and expensive RGB
Apr 19, 2018 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's almost indistinguishable unless you're playing like a foot in front of the TV
Apr 19, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a Wii and mod it to play GC games and install GBA emulator? lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the cable for the Wii to get component is insanely cheaper lol you can even get HDMI for Wii fairly cheap.
Apr 19, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or better yet just buy a bluetooth controller and a cheap old Android TV box  lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yes migles I have that Zelda GameCube collector disk in the box 
Apr 19, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just an emulation disk and not very exciting to be honest...
Apr 19, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: i have that iso psio
Apr 19, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: i played it a bit in the wii
Apr 19, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the rarest GameCube game I have is some Star Wars disk and box, not for resale from Canada lol It's got some trailers for Rebel Strike or something and some older games on it.
Apr 19, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wiki.dolphin-emu.org/index.php?title=Star_Wars_Rogue_Squadron_III:_Rebel_Strike_Limited_Edition_Preview_Disc
Apr 19, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Star-Wars-Rogue-Squadron-III-Rebel-Strike-Limited-Edition-Preview-Disc-Nintendo-GameCube-2002/56253786
Apr 19, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Expensive... LOL (no it's near worthless) it's real value is probably the Star Wars arcade game I think is on it.
Apr 19, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBWrSLowuOU Nice! I didn't know it was on this disk as well... lol (I own it too)
Apr 19, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwMk_oML2UQ lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: psio
Apr 19, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: when you going to send me the pkmn crystal you promissed
Apr 19, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: dor it for karma ;O;
Apr 19, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Psi used Psibeam  lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psybeam? lol
Apr 19, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: i liked aurora beam
Apr 20, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BhgwInL
Apr 20, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oB8fWbj2bC8
Apr 20, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just realized it's almost 4/20.... so endless weed memes are on the way lol
Apr 20, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: omg yes found a blue ray copy of "The Last Dragon" lol
Apr 20, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Crt4S1IZM
Apr 20, 2018 3:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dOWRCad.jpg
Apr 20, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that explains why my drinks from Amazon taste a bit off  lol
Apr 20, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just hope they are peeing in bottle that are not being shipped to customers... "Hey this collector bottle is supposed to be empty... hmmm free drink!!!" lol
Apr 20, 2018 3:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Jxp1svG
Apr 20, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That set up reminds me of when I was in pursuit of the perfect cup of coffee.. I had a stainless steel pan I would heat up my distilled water in, I would use a paper filter in a funner with these ultra fine grinds I would do myself just minutes before I would steep the coffee into a glass jug.
Apr 20, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I enjoyed the process too much... lol
Apr 20, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Took me like 30 minutes to make a couple of cups of coffee but man was it amazing...
Apr 20, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Partially I am sure because I would spend extra $$$ on different Starbucks beans from like Africa and shit lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 21, 2018)

Apr 20, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ykg6iMS
Apr 20, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ggvnKB01FgI Ohhh I can't wait this is gonna be awesome!!!!
Apr 20, 2018 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Having symmetrical connection to the internet is sooo much nicer than my old cable... (Being able to upload the same speed as download is awesome)
Apr 20, 2018 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh this is gonna be close... 14.4GB's (empty 16GB thumb drive) and the files are 13.8GB's on my hard drive.... Should be fine? lol
Apr 20, 2018 4:52 AM - T-hug: Today I will be mostly playing God of War in 4k
Apr 20, 2018 4:52 AM - T-hug: That is all.
Apr 20, 2018 4:54 AM - kenenthk: I gotta be at work at noon tomorrow
Apr 20, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm jelous lol
Apr 20, 2018 4:55 AM - kenenthk: My hours are 3 to midnight
Apr 20, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk will you get some booty at work?
Apr 20, 2018 4:55 AM - kenenthk: I almost asked this hell of a hot nurse if she was single
Apr 20, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you should have!
Apr 20, 2018 4:57 AM - kenenthk: It would of been kind of werid because I just asked if she's seen any coworkers
Apr 20, 2018 4:58 AM - kenenthk: And my boss never replied to my text if I could leave early so I just left
Apr 20, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell her you want to rub her feet after a long days work women like that well some do lol
Apr 20, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's how I picked up my wife she was a nurse 
Apr 20, 2018 4:59 AM - kenenthk: All the hot ones work in the emergency room and I'm stuck with all the hot family oriented ones in a separate building 
Apr 20, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well just remember at around 40 that whole biological clock thing makes them ultra horney lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Last girl left wet stains on my mattress
Apr 20, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:01 AM - kenenthk: I'm like bitch clean it
Apr 20, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well diarrhea is bad kenenthk  lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Try not wiping well while she's between your legs 
Apr 20, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Shit happens
Apr 20, 2018 5:04 AM - kenenthk: Are there any good gpu that can do 4k around 300 these days
Apr 20, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080 Ti is still the best right now lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And in most games can probably be run close to that lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But 1180 is on the way soon I think
Apr 20, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Doubt I could find a refurbished one for 300
Apr 20, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 300 hmmm you want Nvidia or ati?
Apr 20, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amd even
Apr 20, 2018 5:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/1299429/?c3api=1876%2C72118895162%2C&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_ODWBRCTARIsAE2_EvXDRtyjx0-NuFQpRSvMB9RfCxbNVSe7mS_BN0RDKLP3s7rNa5Py8xkaAuC2EALw_wcB
Apr 20, 2018 5:15 AM - kenenthk: I might go with this
Apr 20, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check back like 1 gen you might find like a 980 Time Ti for 300.
Apr 20, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those can do most games fine at 4K
Apr 20, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Though the ps5 will probably be out by the time i actually buy one
Apr 20, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-980Ti-6GB-Video-Card-GV-N98TG1-Used-Excellent-Condition/163007521796?hash=item25f4016404:g:d~oAAOSwBF1a2NWJ
Apr 20, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the 1070 you linked is better but also more $ hmm guess it depends on how long you need it to last lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:22 AM - kenenthk: I really want a liquid cooler
Apr 20, 2018 5:25 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fhUnTep
Apr 20, 2018 5:25 AM - Veho: She got a liquid cooling.
Apr 20, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least she is wet and on her back.... *Sigh unzips*
Apr 20, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/minnesota-woman-suspected-of-killing-2-captured-in-texas/ar-AAw5hJl?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 20, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why do they come to Florida we have enough crazy poeple here....
Apr 20, 2018 5:31 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1TU1r7e
Apr 20, 2018 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Man youtube is just sad these days no one's uploading shit
Apr 20, 2018 5:34 AM - Veho: Well that's just plain false. There is tons of shit being uploaded.
Apr 20, 2018 5:34 AM - Veho: Sometimes quite literal.
Apr 20, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I said I wanted my burger char broiled not I want mans face char broiled
Apr 20, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But on the burnt side at least he won't need a shave or a hair cut for a week!
Apr 20, 2018 5:58 AM - Veho: But he will have a forced 5 o'clock shade for quite some time.
Apr 20, 2018 5:59 AM - Veho: Nothing better than embedded charcoal particles for that rugged man look.
Apr 20, 2018 6:04 AM - kenenthk: Do you like broiled ass psi
Apr 20, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I guess if it's a nice ass lol
Apr 20, 2018 6:06 AM - Veho: Who doesn't like a hot piece of ass?
Apr 20, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393097,00.asp gotta disagree on the browser apps on Android right now... Best is Edge amazingly.
Apr 20, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dejnlz2bqg
Apr 20, 2018 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Apparently there's an I in LGBTQ groups now
Apr 20, 2018 6:11 AM - Veho: "Indecisive"?
Apr 20, 2018 6:12 AM - kenenthk: No idea it was on a girls profile
Apr 20, 2018 6:12 AM - kenenthk: I said fuck it make the entire alphabet be a sexuality
Apr 20, 2018 6:22 AM - Veho: Are you mocking people who are attracted to alphabets?
Apr 20, 2018 6:23 AM - kenenthk: Obama
Apr 20, 2018 6:26 AM - Lilith Valentine: Actually the I stands for "intersex"
Apr 20, 2018 6:27 AM - Lilith Valentine: Although I do feel like the title of "LGBT+" needs a serious rework and is just getting silly
Apr 20, 2018 6:27 AM - kenenthk: I won't ask how you know
Apr 20, 2018 6:27 AM - kenenthk: How do you know
Apr 20, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--uQOpxhU6--/c_fill,fl_progressive,g_center,h_900,q_80,w_1600/18nvk4e2f471jjpg.jpg
Apr 20, 2018 6:29 AM - Veho: LGBBQT with all the trimmings.
Apr 20, 2018 6:29 AM - kenenthk: I think you forgot a W in there
Apr 20, 2018 6:30 AM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/rc-robot/pp_757770.html
Apr 20, 2018 6:34 AM - Lilith Valentine: @kenenthk I know because I am part of the LGBT+ community and also because I googled it after the first time I saw it.
Apr 20, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: LGBT stands for Lettuce, Glitter, Bacon and Tomato  ;O;
Apr 20, 2018 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Veho stop upsetting communities
Apr 20, 2018 6:35 AM - kenenthk: That's racist
Apr 20, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: Lilith are you part of the +?
Apr 20, 2018 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Or does the + just mean a sideways orgy
Apr 20, 2018 6:38 AM - Veho: Sexuality is not a race.
Apr 20, 2018 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Depends on the person
Apr 20, 2018 6:43 AM - Localhorst86: what if I am exclusively into white, blonde blueyed arian chicks?
Apr 20, 2018 6:43 AM - Localhorst86: does that make me racist or is that covered by some sort of sexual spectrum?
Apr 20, 2018 6:46 AM - kenenthk: Depends on how hot it would be to others to classify that it's alright 
Apr 20, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: There should be a letter for people that get turned on by letters they see on a computer screen
Apr 20, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: LGBTC?
Apr 20, 2018 6:53 AM - Veho: Alphabetosexuals.
Apr 20, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: Psi finally found himself
Apr 20, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: There's already an A tho
Apr 20, 2018 6:55 AM - Veho: Anal.
Apr 20, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: We already have a position that's the +
Apr 20, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Is it bigotry to not include heterosexual :hmm:
Apr 20, 2018 6:58 AM - kenenthk: My lead called in over a migraine
Apr 20, 2018 6:59 AM - Localhorst86: and what are you trying to tell us with that?
Apr 20, 2018 7:03 AM - Veho: "Not today, dear, I have a headache."
Apr 20, 2018 7:04 AM - Localhorst86: well, whenever I have a migraine I basically go blind for an hour
Apr 20, 2018 7:05 AM - Localhorst86: don't want that shit to happen during my commute to work
Apr 20, 2018 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Called in 3 days in a row
Apr 20, 2018 7:10 AM - kenenthk: Once again her first 2 weeks
Apr 20, 2018 7:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wxbveIM
Apr 20, 2018 8:06 AM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/Attm8wu
Apr 20, 2018 8:07 AM - Veho: PC is taking the picture.
Apr 20, 2018 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Explains the crappy quality
Apr 20, 2018 8:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B077629RCY/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1524213821&sr=1-10-spons&refinements=p_n_size_browse-bin%3A368699011&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=queen%2Bmattress&psc=1&th=1
Apr 20, 2018 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Might be my new bed
Apr 20, 2018 8:47 AM - Localhorst86: where's mobile games in that picture?
Apr 20, 2018 9:04 AM - kenenthk: In the dwars
Apr 20, 2018 9:05 AM - Veho: Well ken PCs aren't exactly well known for their cameras, "webcam" is the general term for crappy quality.
Apr 20, 2018 9:09 AM - kenenthk: You can see every detail on a pc except a decent image of your self
Apr 20, 2018 9:13 AM - Localhorst86: Veho: the general term for crappy cameras is "potato"
Apr 20, 2018 9:46 AM - Veho: There can't be more than one idiom.
Apr 20, 2018 9:50 AM - Localhorst86: glad you agree
Apr 20, 2018 9:50 AM - Localhorst86: you have seen the error of your ways and I shall forgive you
Apr 20, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HIfv19Z
Apr 20, 2018 10:40 AM - T-hug: *mind blown*
Apr 20, 2018 11:22 AM - Veho: Someone buy me this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQQgGHnVFiU
Apr 20, 2018 11:24 AM - Veho: Used to cost $99, now it's $250
Apr 20, 2018 11:24 AM - Veho: WHAT THE FUCK
Apr 20, 2018 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's kind of ugly for a tablet lol
Apr 20, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: post girls with nice butts tower gif
Apr 20, 2018 11:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: I need to see this girls butt tower, for science
Apr 20, 2018 11:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/7jXWYIh
Apr 20, 2018 11:54 AM - migles: <3
Apr 20, 2018 11:56 AM - Localhorst86: Veho, that's a repost
Apr 20, 2018 11:57 AM - Localhorst86: but I'll repeat what I said yesteray: The second one from top knows how to arch her back properly 
Apr 20, 2018 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 20, 2018 12:00 PM - Localhorst86: her boyfriend's a lucky guy
Apr 20, 2018 12:01 PM - T-hug: I think they more into girls
Apr 20, 2018 12:02 PM - Localhorst86: oh, you think they are from a greek island?
Apr 20, 2018 12:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: Now that's my kind of lesbian pile!
Apr 20, 2018 12:10 PM - Localhorst86: http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/0d/0d788aea9856a6eddf1827b2c298afd1c730803fe8860483d2b7f2ca49d03074.jpg
Apr 20, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: and veho didn't wanmted to post that gif again
Apr 20, 2018 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it's not really a tablet
Apr 20, 2018 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: IIRC they advertise it as a portable mini desktop of sorts, it's really made to be hooked up to a monitor
Apr 20, 2018 12:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NKlAdWP.mp4
Apr 20, 2018 12:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YNbQvWA.gif
Apr 20, 2018 12:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a bit too chunky to be a tablet
Apr 20, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it stands up
Apr 20, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: so its decent for video watching i guess
Apr 20, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of standing up the stand on my phone case broke because i kept playing with it
Apr 20, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: its a 10 cent part, wish i could replace just that
Apr 20, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: psio where is that website i could get the ps2 emulator wich fixes the green bars?
Apr 20, 2018 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Errr...pcsx2.net?
Apr 20, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: nvm found the link
Apr 20, 2018 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just click on the Git option in the Download drop menu lol
Apr 20, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: not, it was that building bot thing
Apr 20, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: yeh found it
Apr 20, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: the game i wanted to play still has some visual issues :C
Apr 20, 2018 4:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So where is that god of war review 
Apr 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New front end for windows is the awesome!!! https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ggvnKB01FgI
Apr 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get it naow!!!! Lol
Apr 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been playing for like 3 hours lol
Apr 20, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In other less exciting news I found out VLC is on Apple 4K TV thing so I can straem stuff via DLNA so that's nice.
Apr 20, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stream even damn typo mosnter lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Apple TV has vlc? Holy shit that's actually decent
Apr 20, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I thought Apple TV was heavily locked down and barely had any apps
Apr 20, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I mean tbh I would expect it to play stuff from dlna servers out of the box like everything else does
Apr 20, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even shitty "smart" tvs that are barely smart can at least do that
Apr 20, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it might but hell if I could find the option lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will stream from a PC using iTunes but I don't want that on my computer when DLNA will do the same thing but easier.
Apr 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VLC makes things super easy
Apr 20, 2018 5:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YAPPQ90
Apr 20, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaeh it's annoying with no Kodi and no emulators it plays video nice but f it wasn't free I would not recommend anyone buy an Apple TV 4K
Apr 20, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: BREAKING NEWS
Apr 20, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Avicii is dead 
Apr 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho she gives good head
Apr 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Avicil?
Apr 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ Oh shit really?
Apr 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What happened?
Apr 20, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: EDM/House music Psi lol
Apr 20, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swedish?
Apr 20, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 28 years old just a kid
Apr 20, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: Died in Oman
Apr 20, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: Crazy
Apr 20, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet it was a pickled herring overdose 
Apr 20, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: To many Es
Apr 20, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: so young too
Apr 20, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: they dont know the cause of death
Apr 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know he had health issues of some kind from drinking too much, but I didn't think it was bad enough to end up killing him
Apr 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it was something nice like too much sex or something fun
Apr 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a shame, I quite liked his earlier stuff
Apr 20, 2018 6:00 PM - T-hug: Wonder if hes game got canned
Apr 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:00 PM - T-hug: Wonder if hes game got canned < What, the game that released on mobile devices ages ago?
Apr 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/04/20/apple-iphone-x-discontinued-this-year-analyst-says.html
Apr 20, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/267915-psa-the-amd-ryzen-7-1800x-is-faster-than-it-used-to-be
Apr 20, 2018 6:17 PM - Veho: Neat I guess.
Apr 20, 2018 6:20 PM - Devin: Anyone else playing GoW?
Apr 20, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/Mocute-055-Bluetooth-Gamepad-Handheld-Joystick-for-IOS-Android-Smart-Phone-PC-p-1176944.html
Apr 20, 2018 6:35 PM - Depravo: Summer is (temporarily) here. Mojito time!
Apr 20, 2018 6:35 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/FMa3nwg.jpg
Apr 20, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: I didn't have time to buy myself booze today  
Apr 20, 2018 6:56 PM - Veho: But I did buy myself a new shaving set so I have that going for me which is nice.
Apr 20, 2018 6:56 PM - Veho: https://cdn.voyager.pgsitecore.com/en-us/-/media/Gillette/Images/Products/Styler/STYLER_TECHTAB_highres.png?h=1360&w=1400&la=en-US&v=1-201704112035
Apr 20, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: https://gillette.com/en-us/products/razors-trimmers-and-blades/fusion-proglide-flexball-razors/all-purpose-gillette-styler
Apr 20, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: Shaver, trimmer and razor in one.
Apr 20, 2018 7:00 PM - Depravo: I'm still persevering with the 'no shave for a year' gag.
Apr 20, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: I almost considered trimming it for a forthcoming funeral but sod it. My dead uncle would probably chuckle at my ludicrous whiskers anyway.
Apr 20, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAsPq7EYQ8
Apr 20, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: It would take too long for my beard to outgrow the patchy thin weasely phase, so I trim it to a stubble with an electric trimmer.
Apr 20, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: But lately it's been a chore so I go weeks between trimmings.
Apr 20, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: Which just adds to my wasted hobo look.
Apr 20, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: Lordy, I loved Serious Sam.
Apr 20, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: Guy from my job went to work for Croteam.
Apr 20, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: You know a guy who genuinely works in the genuine gaming industry? Hook him up with T-hug for an exclusive interview.
Apr 20, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: I don't want to, in case he just makes coffee and delivers donuts there  
Apr 20, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho don't listen to Depravo tell him Psi needs cheat codes!!! 
Apr 20, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: But ask T-hug not to add any links for generic viagra or Russian brides into it.
Apr 20, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ohhh yeah that would be kind of asking too much.
Apr 20, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol T-Hug sold me this kidney was cheap, all I had to do was give him 3 track suits 
Apr 20, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Apple sent me an email just now "Apple Give Back program" no they are not giving me money back  so that was sad lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I can give them my Apple stuff back to the store for store credit... but then I would have to buy something from Apple... lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: Our local Drogerie Markt just nerfed their points reward program big time  
Apr 20, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: Went to massive discounts for collected points, to what is basically a "thank you" note.
Apr 20, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: Sucks.
Apr 20, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you think that's bad... a store I go to to buy hamburger is going out of business and Walmart's hamburger is like dog food in comparison but they are like the only other close by me store 
Apr 20, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: Okay I agree that's bad.
Apr 20, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By close I mean less than 5 minutes drive. I have like 8 stores if I drive 15 minutes but who wants to do that? lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: 15 minutes' drive, how long would that be on a hoverboard?
Apr 20, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: 
Apr 20, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol like 45 for a good rider for me 2 broken hips and 4 broken ankles  lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/jY059GB My dog is crazy lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:48 PM - Depravo: I just have a cheeseburger with doner meat in it. I win.
Apr 20, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I envy you, that sounds so good.... tomatoes onions and feta on it too?
Apr 20, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to imagine how I would want it lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tzatziki sauce too... and big mac sauce...
Apr 20, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: Nope. Only listed ingredients.
Apr 20, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: But I had onion rings too.
Apr 20, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onions rings!!! Beer battered with that malt vinegar on them?
Apr 20, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had some veggies and tonight I am making stuffed peppers but instead of meat and rice will be meat with veggies... I pray it turns out like something not crappy lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: I just had bacon, cheddar and tomato wrapped in a corn tortilla.
Apr 20, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: I'm not exactly ecstatic but it'll do.
Apr 20, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ggvnKB01FgI?t=24 Depravo and Veho check this out, even runs on like older PC
Apr 20, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC's 
Apr 20, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be something you guys might like lol
Apr 20, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that sounds pretty good, any spicy stuff? Hot seasonings would probably make that really good.
Apr 20, 2018 7:59 PM - Veho: Piri piri sauce.
Apr 20, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: http://offers.kd2.org/pics/c5/df/c5df552655f337a5fee3dce2bc3e33eaf00f747c.jpg
Apr 20, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks really good, never heard of it...
Apr 20, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I want to try it lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piri_piri sounds fucking awesome....
Apr 20, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Give it a try.
Apr 20, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=piri%20piri&cat_id=0 Veho are any of these any good?
Apr 20, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can access that page and it's not like Geo locked  I hate that stuff lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: I can access it but I've never seen any of those sauces  
Apr 20, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: Sorry.
Apr 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am gonna order this one https://www.walmart.com/ip/Piri-Piri-Chicken-Sauce-500-g-Taste-of-Portugal-Peri-Peri-Piri-Piri-Portuguese-Spice-Hot-Sauce/262290376
Apr 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Says it's from Portugal if that means a damn thing lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: This stuff is my go to hot sauce http://www.enconasauces.co.uk/product-range/caribbean/encona-west-indian-original-hot-pepper-sauce/
Apr 20, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: Nice and tangy as well as hot.
Apr 20, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.texaspete.com/ Usually I get this stuff (the one on the left)
Apr 20, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: piri piri is just hot sauce lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: but its very good btw
Apr 20, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mixed with some butter it's great on chicken and shrimp 
Apr 20, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it sounds good to me.
Apr 20, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: we use it a lot with chicken
Apr 20, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.texaspete.com/product/texas-pete-original-hot-sauce/
Apr 20, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i like this oen https://www.amazon.com/Peri-Piri-Portuguese-Spice-Sauce/dp/B003TRY4PI
Apr 20, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: the company that makes him has a factory close to me lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: but that price is shit
Apr 20, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Wing-Seasoning-Mix-Mango-Habanero-1-25-oz/212778275 Also this stuff is fantastic if you can get it!
Apr 20, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: woa
Apr 20, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: sounds delicious
Apr 20, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: hey psio
Apr 20, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: the ps2 emulator is bad :C the game i wanted to play is alway with issues
Apr 20, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: Which game? I'll tell you it's not worth playing so you won't feel so bad.
Apr 20, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: kya
Apr 20, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: kya: dark lineage
Apr 20, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: i love that game
Apr 20, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: i never finished it :C
Apr 20, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: Actually, that looks like it would have been pretty good at the time. I never played it.
Apr 20, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: We get that Encona sauce in Kaufland here, never thought to try it.
Apr 20, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: depravo it was kite fun, published by attari i think?
Apr 20, 2018 8:24 PM - Veho: That Mango habanero thing sounds like a great combo.
Apr 20, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: i loved games like that
Apr 20, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: foe example the ps2 rayman 2
Apr 20, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: in kya you would get bracelets to fight monsters, and the fights where really cool
Apr 20, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: each bracelet upgrade gave you more button combos
Apr 20, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles best advice I have for PCSX2 is try Direct X mode, if that doesn't work try Open GL mode.
Apr 20, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of them should work like 99% change
Apr 20, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the other 1% is gonna be glitches either minor or massive...
Apr 20, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: direct 3d is fucked up psio :C i must use open gl, and that one also has its issues
Apr 20, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: but the minor glithces stuff bother me..
Apr 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can try some of the hacks
Apr 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wiki.pcsx2.net/Kya:_Dark_Lineage
Apr 20, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: yeah, thoose work up to some extent
Apr 20, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: otherwise the screen is a garbled mess
Apr 20, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like the Pal release works better than the NTSC release
Apr 20, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: this game already had some issues in the console lol, like music stopping working, or starting to loop
Apr 20, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows 10 and GSDx plugin
Apr 20, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That link I threw up migles, look at the three work arrounds for the issues, try those three things see if it's better.
Apr 20, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alternatively for the Direct3D hardware renderers enable HW hacks, go to Advanced Settings and Hacks/Configure Hacks, and set Skipdraw to "3". This will remove the effect along with the character shadows. Or set Renderer to any of the "(Software)" options
Apr 20, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also on that sauce thing I linked... Ignore the directions 1 stick of butter if you like it hot, 2 sticks of butter for like medium. melt the butter and stir the mix and then baste your chicken or shrimp with it.... so awesome.
Apr 20, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arrrgghh I found a 2GB micro SD card but it's like dying or something... so slow trying to get pictures off it.
Apr 20, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get those nudes eh Psi?
Apr 20, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but seriously like maybe 10K a second and Windows says "file system error" half the time lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.z-a-recovery.com/
Apr 20, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone has a similar problem lol
Apr 20, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: damn the cex could have a fat ps2
Apr 20, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: so i would buy it
Apr 20, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: then i would have to get a lan adapter for it and a sata to ide converter and a hdd
Apr 20, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: i still have my memory card with usb port 
Apr 20, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: psio you don't happen to have one?
Apr 20, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: fuck, cex has kya for 20 bucks
Apr 20, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: It'll get a PS4 remaster eventually. They all do.
Apr 20, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have one what? a PS2?
Apr 20, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or memory card?
Apr 20, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better... I have swap magic disk and USB thumb drive  lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And probably like 8 PS2 memory cards from 8MB's on up to 64MB's lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: a memory card with usb port
Apr 20, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: you can connect to the pc to backup and manage ya saves
Apr 20, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: very convenient
Apr 20, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: swap magic sucks
Apr 20, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: btw
Apr 20, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's awesome 
Apr 20, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially the later versions like the ones I have.
Apr 20, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can do anything with them that you would do on anything else and relatively easy if you have a compatible USB stick, I used it to load up HD Loader and play all my games off of a 400GB IDE drive 
Apr 20, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: you still require to use the disc? or was only for first setup?
Apr 20, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super fast load times and when MC Boot came out I switched to that and now my Swap Magic is like just a soft mod disk for shits and giggles 
Apr 20, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use Swap magic to boot anything that will run on a PS2 from a USB stick, just put it in a folder named like Swap Magic then inside rename the elf file to swapmagic.elf and boom off you go 
Apr 20, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: psio didn't asnwered my question, do you require to use the disc to boot into hd loader, when you want to play ya games in the hdd? or once you installed you can get rid of the disc?
Apr 20, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MC Boot is best, then once you set that up you can boot from the memory card and USB thumb drive to load HD Loader and all that. I would say also boot emulators but those suck on the PS2...
Apr 20, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh once you set up MC Boot you don't even need the disk drive anymore migles.
Apr 20, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell if you do it right you don't need a hard drive either? I think you can run games right off your PC these days lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: hoo, so even if you setup the hdd you still require a way to launch it like free mc boot, or swap magic?
Apr 20, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't think there is a hard drive boot?
Apr 20, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be but don't quote me on that one lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: yeah i heard about smb, but heh, then you would either need the pc on, or a server in the network
Apr 20, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: i just would put an hdd in it and be happy
Apr 20, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0m3vc46XnM
Apr 20, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: seems more simple
Apr 20, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: i already have mc boot in my memory card
Apr 20, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah a hard drive makes things a lot nicer, plus it is easier to send the games over the network to the PS2 and save them...
Apr 20, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: heh its more easy IMHO have it is own thing
Apr 20, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: put a big hdd, install every game i care in it and done
Apr 20, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO5DmaXKZ0c
Apr 20, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: yeah i now need a ps2 lel
Apr 20, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: but i have no room for it
Apr 20, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 3 but they suck lol (optical drives are dying)
Apr 20, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: who uses optical anyway
Apr 20, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: ;O;
Apr 20, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed with MC boot you don't need the optical drive anyway lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slower anyway even when they worked fine AND with original disks
Apr 20, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: i still have my eye toy game :C
Apr 20, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Zar X program is working, but holy crap like 10% of that 2GB MicroSD card is bad sectors lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: dont know where is teh camera tough
Apr 20, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I remember the Eye toy thing. Friend of mine had one, I thought it was the coolest fucking thing
Apr 20, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a few of those migles but on the PS2 I can't remember any good games with the camera lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 of the PS3 eyetoys now and a move controller... but it looks like a dildo 
Apr 20, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We have like 3 of the PS3 camera things
Apr 20, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep trying to use them as web cams but always run into some sort of issue and such a pain in the ass lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 5 or 6 of the Move controllers. My fiancee's parents had like 2 PS3s sitting at their house with a bunch of stuff so we stole it lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Apr 20, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost time for some nudes (or what ever was on that SD card) lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: damn that eye toy was really cool i fucking loved and had fun with that game
Apr 20, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: it was better than the wii :C
Apr 20, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: lel, it had a security camera function where it would lauch an alarm when it detected moviment and recorded, i scared  my family to hell with that shit xD
Apr 20, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember thinking "man, this is how gaming is going to fucking evolve!"
Apr 20, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: there was that cooking mini game :C
Apr 20, 2018 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then nobody tried fucking with that shit until the Kinect, which everyone hates
Apr 20, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: i would grab a sandal and pretend its a knife to cut the vegetables XD
Apr 20, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Wii was the next step Tom
Apr 20, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ehehehheheheh
Apr 20, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SD Format got an update is on version 5.0 now
Apr 20, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YPufTtB
Apr 20, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: You're one of 6,844,490 people pwned in the CashCrate data breach
Apr 20, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: .....fuck
Apr 20, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want some chiptunes?
Apr 20, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause i got chiptunes for you
Apr 20, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol crashcrate?
Apr 20, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wtf is that? lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh survey stuff
Apr 20, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: some old click to get paid site
Apr 20, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I have to pay to click on the pages I go too... lol (kidding)
Apr 20, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: i want girls booty
Apr 20, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well after formatting this MicroSD card works better... but still painfully slow, 5-6MB's a second lol
Apr 20, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles get your ass on mars!
Apr 20, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They got girls there with 3 boobs!
Apr 20, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anymore boobs than that and it gets weird 
Apr 20, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the optimal number of boobs is... 1 is weird 2 is great and 3 is also great but 4 seems like it would be like bestiality and 5 would just be like "wtf... too many options!"
Apr 20, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2764717/Kelly-Brook-s-beckoning-breasts-scientifically-perfect-says-plastic-surgeon-Study-finds-34-year-old-s-boobs-ideal-proportions.html
Apr 20, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: NEVER link the Daily Fail!
Apr 20, 2018 10:05 PM - Depravo: Take a screenshot if you must.
Apr 20, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Depravo it has boobs lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: Dammit, don't put me in this quandary.
Apr 20, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: Pfff. I clicked it.
Apr 20, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: I hope you realise a fairy just died.
Apr 20, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you scroll down it has more boobs than I bargained for... I wouldn't have linked it lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: And I've already seen the most perfect breasts with my own eyes.
Apr 20, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My reading fail of the day lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wonder Woman?
Apr 20, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: Mind you, that was 15+ years ago and the lady in question has had 2 kids since.
Apr 20, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wXVcSj7xDs0?t=9 These are pretty good too lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo no boobs stay perfect  sadly
Apr 20, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: The size, shape, pertness and nipple placement were all AAA 10/10
Apr 20, 2018 10:15 PM - Depravo: These were even better than Jamie Lee Curtis in Trading Places.
Apr 20, 2018 10:15 PM - Depravo: And we all know how good THEY were.
Apr 20, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh my!
Apr 20, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I need to go remind myself... lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she might have looked better in True Lies
Apr 20, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure... lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/03/0c/c4/030cc46bce7e6ac05506a0b04cb73399.gif
Apr 20, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: psio
Apr 20, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: get this! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E65PZf0C_hI
Apr 20, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: fuck, i want one 
Apr 20, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you think you could add a hard drive? lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: let me see the video lol, i dont think so...
Apr 20, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: it has the ethernet port built in
Apr 20, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: so i am thinking it's a ps2 slim stitched
Apr 20, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So USB loading or Network loading only lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: yep its a ps2 slim :C
Apr 20, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: they wanted to get rid of the ps2 stock they had left, so they made this thing
Apr 20, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: released in 2010 ;O;
Apr 20, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: at 14 minutes he plays the ps1 port of doom
Apr 20, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: its so sad
Apr 20, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: that tv is a "smart tv" a bravia one
Apr 20, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Swap Magic would still work fine on it  lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: can connect to the internet, but every app is outdated and the hardware is not supported so he can't update and it's basically locked
Apr 20, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: so the "smart tv" part, is dead
Apr 20, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: can still play local media, but no online service works :C
Apr 20, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mosuch-Playstation-Memory-Card-128MB/dp/B01L1P49OA/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_21_lp_t_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=4DT7V7EDKD53XYAAYGMC
Apr 20, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did not know there was 128MB cards lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: officially nope
Apr 20, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: heh psio, i got this 32MB with usb port, it's all i need lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: 32mb is already a lotm if i need room, i simply dump the games i don't play anymore to the pc and done
Apr 20, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: lol reviews say doesn't work XD
Apr 20, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some 8MB ones some 16MBS 2 32 and 2 64 but I thought 64 was the upper end and some games don't like those lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: see in the customer images
Apr 20, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: dude has a 512MB one?
Apr 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 512MBs lol
Apr 20, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: i wish there was a memory card to usb adapter
Apr 20, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: you would plug your thumb drive, or maybe sd card and use that
Apr 20, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can sort of with the shark port thingy
Apr 20, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameShark let's you use a USB thumb drive to move saves back and forth
Apr 20, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are like 20 bucks on Amazon in the tin
Apr 20, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Datel-Max-Playstation-2-Action-Replay/dp/B001UIG6M2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1524264967&sr=8-1&keywords=ps2+gameshark&dpID=51300sE7sTL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
Apr 20, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can also use these to install MC boot also
Apr 20, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: i mean plugged directly to the memory card port psias
Apr 20, 2018 11:25 PM - migles: and for like the million time i lost my kya save :C
Apr 20, 2018 11:26 PM - migles: i played it in the ps3. the ps3 died :C
Apr 20, 2018 11:26 PM - migles: the times i played it in the emulators, i forgot to copy the memory cards and well, computers cleaned
Apr 20, 2018 11:28 PM - migles: lol 1 euro and 20 bucks shippin https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-Bravia-PX300-22-TV-LCD-con-PS2-y-pincho-para-Wi-Fi/382441603908?hash=item590b4bc344:g:vPIAAOSwtmRaxlFn
Apr 20, 2018 11:28 PM - migles: tv with ps2 for 25 bucks 
Apr 20, 2018 11:40 PM - Devin: 9 days left on that auction. The bidders know what they're doing.
Apr 20, 2018 11:41 PM - Devin: Last minute auto bid snipe to $300.
Apr 20, 2018 11:58 PM - kenenthk: My tars lead finally came back I saw her vacuuming computers for dust through the vents
Apr 20, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: I don't understand that sentence.
Apr 20, 2018 11:59 PM - kenenthk: She was cleaning dust out of a computer through the vents for dust
Apr 21, 2018 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Using a vacuum
Apr 21, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have done that on extremely dirty computers lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like ones I don't care about but I want something out of it....
Apr 21, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tremors a cold day in hell watching that now lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but it's retarded because we aren't certified for that they're hospital computers
Apr 21, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would recommend cleaning the PC's at a hospital a lot.... Keyboard and mouse dirtier than a toilet seat
Apr 21, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They should be disinfected like every few hours
Apr 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just my opinion not an actual rule and I am sure they never get cleaned lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brass coated self disinfecting keys would be cool
Apr 21, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligodynamic_effect
Apr 21, 2018 12:12 AM - kenenthk: They have special tech guys for that stuff
Apr 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: So if I cover my knob in brass I won't get cheese?
Apr 21, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/20/technology/att-verizon-investigate-esim.html
Apr 21, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://seekingalpha.com/amp/article/4164382-amd-intel-baby-beast
Apr 21, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS5 chip?
Apr 21, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Xbox 1X2 lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Those Intel CPU+AMD iGPU are super impressive
Apr 21, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah best APU thing yet?
Apr 21, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For low-mid end gaming, yeah probably perfect really
Apr 21, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Nintendo can put it in the Switch XL lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If that Intel NUC with the Intel+AMD thing wasn't $1000 I'd probably consider getting one
Apr 21, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But as it is I could just buy a whole ITX build with similar performance lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and the problem I have with APUs is when the next big GPU comes out or after 3 or 4 years you have an old GPU sitting doing nothing in your pc
Apr 21, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Works fine in laptops because lol no upgrades
Apr 21, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So for laptops probably worth the extra cash?
Apr 21, 2018 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For laptops it'd be perfect, yeah
Apr 21, 2018 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could have a sort of "budget gaming" laptop lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:46 AM - Depravo: I just remembered something which I feel I ought to share.
Apr 21, 2018 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course I'm sure laptop manufacturers would charge just as much for that as a higher spec laptop anyways lol
Apr 21, 2018 12:46 AM - Depravo: Does anyone know of/remember this game? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wardner_(video_game)
Apr 21, 2018 12:47 AM - Depravo: I once completed it with a single credit.
Apr 21, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: Just playing it on MAME and coming to accept I probably have some kind of Alzheimers.
Apr 21, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: I KNOW I did it but those motor/cognitive skills are long gone.
Apr 21, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I used to be able to beat After Burner II in the arcades on a single credit but hell no not anymore lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 5-8 credits now lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: It takes me all my time to beat myself. Off.
Apr 21, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 21, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CX3A66KUQAAqFGW.jpg
Apr 21, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically it's a Sega ad lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: To be this good takes... oh... bye then!
Apr 21, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEClHhd9ieU Is this you Depravo? lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:25 AM - Depravo: Ha! That's not me but I recognised that loading jargon immediately.
Apr 21, 2018 1:25 AM - Depravo: But does he cheese level 3?
Apr 21, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know still watching lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: Yes! He totally cheesed it.
Apr 21, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: And so did I when I played it!
Apr 21, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I shall play this in the morning on Forgotten Worlds!!! https://youtu.be/7QkEh45GM70?t=95
Apr 21, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW Best PC front end ever... lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least so far lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Anyway, Sega's finest moment https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j6VCcMMrqA
Apr 21, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just recently started playing it on the Xbox and I have heard you can unlock the original so that's nice lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUc62jD-G0o
Apr 21, 2018 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:29 PM - Depravo: Anyway, Sega's finest moment https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2j6VCcMMrqA < It makes me so mad that Sega fucked up and lost the source code for this game
Apr 21, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd kill for a port of it on anything other than the shitty Saturn
Apr 21, 2018 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know SSF emulates it pretty well, but there are still occasional issues 
Apr 21, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you can play it on the Xbox 
Apr 21, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also on the Xbox 1 X but via emulation or something.
Apr 21, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like they could generate new source code by reversing it... yeah pain in the ass to work with but they have the tools I am sure... lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not Panzer Dragoon Saga
Apr 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not the rail shooter, it's the RPG
Apr 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah that one lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bahh who wants a dragon riding shooter RPG... lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *cries*  lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super duper rare physical release for the US, so it's like almost always $500+ for actual copies of the game 
Apr 21, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus... lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dominos.com/en/ In case puking one time was not enough! Now you can do it two times!
Apr 21, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000FT61OU/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
Apr 21, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just buy like 20 of them the price will shoot up to 2,000 dollars then you can dump them for 4 times the money 
Apr 21, 2018 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1500 for an unopened copy lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy it and then destroy it on youtube for like 10 million views lol
Apr 21, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 million comments damning you to hell lol
Apr 21, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tmidV9L rotflmao
Apr 21, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pLeNyjo
Apr 21, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: I got Hardee's
Apr 21, 2018 2:33 AM - kenenthk: And I may just order a new bed tonight I'm unsure
Apr 21, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M4M0SV0.jpg
Apr 21, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you get a bed do not get one of those memory foam ones.... I got one a good Serta one and it sucks bad lol
Apr 21, 2018 2:57 AM - kenenthk: What about the gel ones
Apr 21, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Water bed or springs with a pillow top are my favorites... lol
Apr 21, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gel I don't know maybe those are better?
Apr 21, 2018 3:07 AM - kenenthk: I bought a memory foam one and it feels like I'm laying in a board
Apr 21, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they suck 
Apr 21, 2018 3:08 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00LJ7CYK2/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1524280090&sr=8-11&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=queen+mattress&dpPl=1&dpID=51VkZOVZPTL&ref=plSrch
Apr 21, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want one of those tube style water beds but the one I want is like 5K and that's a bit rich for my blood lol
Apr 21, 2018 3:10 AM - kenenthk: Then I gotta buy the frame for it
Apr 21, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See that one has springs and foam and gel and pillow top it sounds good to me and like half the price I paid for my memory foam shit
Apr 21, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I am going to bookmark that matress might try to get wife to buy it....
Apr 21, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't be worse than the one I have lol
Apr 21, 2018 3:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07BG78JND/ref=mp_s_a_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1524280268&sr=8-24&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=twin+xl+frame+platform&dpPl=1&dpID=41e4FXrE90L&ref=plSrch
Apr 21, 2018 3:13 AM - kenenthk: Might go with this but how much bigger is a twin xl compared to a twin
Apr 21, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm get a regular size sheets will be easier and cheaper to find
Apr 21, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In my opinion
Apr 21, 2018 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Reviews are saying it's firm I want sink in soft :sad;
Apr 21, 2018 3:15 AM - kenenthk: 
Apr 21, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yeah lol
Apr 21, 2018 3:19 AM - kenenthk: Sick of all these beds in a box and no one local I can try to try one out at
Apr 21, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "So the best way I can describe this bed is a padded top overlying a concrete block"
Apr 21, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah more and more places sell only like 1 brand...
Apr 21, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sears is closed near me and Kmart too and a couple of other places closed too
Apr 21, 2018 3:25 AM - Joe88: just look for the matress store thats seems to always be having a going out of buisness sale every month
Apr 21, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Joe88 true true
Apr 21, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/WEEKENDER-Inch-Hybrid-Mattress-Isolating/dp/B078SWCHXP/ref=sr_1_2?s=furniture&ie=UTF8&qid=1524281387&sr=1-2&keywords=queen+mattress
Apr 21, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is pretty high reviewed
Apr 21, 2018 3:37 AM - kenenthk: Fuck spending 300 on shit that would be a bitch to return
Apr 21, 2018 3:37 AM - Joe88: Ive always wondered if any of those vacummed sealed bags broke open during shipping
Apr 21, 2018 3:37 AM - kenenthk: It's way too pack tight for that to happen
Apr 21, 2018 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Picture DHL shipping on every mattress
Apr 21, 2018 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Damn no prime on that one


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 22, 2018)

Apr 21, 2018 4:30 AM - kenenthk: Psu
Apr 21, 2018 4:30 AM - kenenthk: https://www.chewy.com/meowijuana-catnibas-meowy-js-rolled/dp/152748?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=hg&utm_content=Meowijuana&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KCQjwn-bWBRDGARIsAPS1svtOlV25hUhQhWajH4nv0XXe158BGSs6Um9ZoyVy7szyq_Jdv3RO2rYaArfpEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
Apr 21, 2018 4:30 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 21, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes?
Apr 21, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey kenenthk you know Xbox stuff and Windows stuff?....
Apr 21, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The same people who made CoinOps on the original Xbox have just released a thing for Windows and it's awesome, but for the life of me I can't make a shortcut to the folder that works... lol
Apr 21, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want it just look for "CoinOps Forgotten Worlds"
Apr 21, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 14GB's lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "%COMSPEC% /c start "" core\retrofe.exe" and "%CD%" I can't figure out what this points too and why when I open the folder and click that it works... but if I make a shortcut myself it does not work 
Apr 21, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also if I click the retrofe.exe directly it also does not work... lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like there is some magic in that short cut built in that only works IF I keep it in the file it's in and change nothing about it lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:09 AM - brickmii82: Wouldn’t that mean the .exe file is broken?
Apr 21, 2018 5:09 AM - brickmii82: Weird
Apr 21, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no clues brickmii82 
Apr 21, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am currently doing a recheck of the files (CRC check) and when that completes I will re extract them from the RAR files again.
Apr 21, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I scoured the forum but no luck there lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My google fu failed me.
Apr 21, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's not a huge deal I can just make a short cut to the folder and open that and then click the magic short cut but would be cooler to have it one step lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:20 AM - brickmii82: Yeah having the option to open right from the desktop is ideal, but if it works, (shrug)
Apr 21, 2018 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It
Apr 21, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's one of my random computer problems that will OCD perplex me for days until I figure out why it's happening, then I will use it for a year then I will forget how I fixed it and will happen again... lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate 1 off problems like that... lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I finally figured out why I can't have unsecured local SMB network access to my PC on Windows 10... Microsoft made Windows 10 require passwords to use SMB these days lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huntakiller.com/ They keep advertising this on TV... lol
Apr 21, 2018 5:39 AM - brickmii82: Oh boooooy!!! Lmao
Apr 21, 2018 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/iNNEXT-Nintendo-Controller-Gamestick-Raspberry/dp/B0728DYPGM/ref=sr_1_31?ie=UTF8&qid=1524290055&sr=8-31&keywords=PC+USB+Joystick Ohh these make my hands ache just looking at them lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/7800mAh-Clip-shaped-Portable-External-Smartphone/dp/B075KCQQ2V/ref=sr_1_127?ie=UTF8&qid=1524290792&sr=8-127&keywords=PC+USB+Joystick Not sure how I feel about this product... lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:46 AM - Veho: I like the idea of the murder box.
Apr 21, 2018 6:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bP7fbyZ.mp4
Apr 21, 2018 6:56 AM - Veho: I fucking swear, there's a million "10 coolest Raspberry Pi projects" articles and videos out there, and 80% of every list is just a 3D printed casing where you stick the Pi and run Retropie.
Apr 21, 2018 7:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vdaYsQw
Apr 21, 2018 9:14 AM - kenenthk: I just bought a $15 wired Xbox one clone controller lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:44 AM - kenenthk: And this table I bought is too damn big
Apr 21, 2018 10:01 AM - Veho: Wat.
Apr 21, 2018 10:02 AM - Veho: Is the wire too short to reach the console across the table?
Apr 21, 2018 10:02 AM - Veho: Is the table even related to the Xbox controller in any way?
Apr 21, 2018 10:04 AM - migles: daily gif of booty tower pls
Apr 21, 2018 10:06 AM - Veho: Go find it in the shoubox thread.
Apr 21, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: i should make a imgur account and call it "bootytowergifeveryday"
Apr 21, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: and post that gif every day
Apr 21, 2018 10:19 AM - Depravo: Haircut sir? How about you Cleopatra?
Apr 21, 2018 10:20 AM - Veho: I don't get it  
Apr 21, 2018 10:27 AM - Depravo: Just been for a haircut. That is all.
Apr 21, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Cool. Anything extravagant, or just short back and sides?
Apr 21, 2018 10:30 AM - kenenthk: Dreadlocks
Apr 21, 2018 10:30 AM - Depravo: Short back and sides but shorter because the weather is becoming more clement.
Apr 21, 2018 10:45 AM - migles: short back and sides?
Apr 21, 2018 10:45 AM - migles: is that lesbian famous haircut?
Apr 21, 2018 10:46 AM - Depravo: It's the standard gents haircut.
Apr 21, 2018 10:54 AM - migles: pics?
Apr 21, 2018 10:56 AM - Veho: Short back and one side is the lesbian haircut.
Apr 21, 2018 10:56 AM - Veho: I should get a haircut too. Summer looms.
Apr 21, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: ok something wrong with google
Apr 21, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: i made a search and it doesn't let me open any links in that search
Apr 21, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: but if i search something elese, i can click them just fine
Apr 21, 2018 11:00 AM - Veho: Censorship  ;O;
Apr 21, 2018 11:01 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTvY9Llqtms
Apr 21, 2018 11:01 AM - migles: google has too much power >:c
Apr 21, 2018 11:05 AM - Veho: And yet it can't charge a mobile phone.
Apr 21, 2018 11:10 AM - Depravo: Pic https://puu.sh/A7BmV/a2b2ece477.png
Apr 21, 2018 11:13 AM - Veho: +
Apr 21, 2018 11:14 AM - Depravo: Usually go #2 but went #1 this time.
Apr 21, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: not too bad
Apr 21, 2018 11:33 AM - Veho: I just registered my vacuum cleaner on the manufacturer site for an extra 3 years of warranty. I am adulting so hard.
Apr 21, 2018 11:36 AM - Veho: And now for something completely different.
Apr 21, 2018 11:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ALV90Ab.gif
Apr 21, 2018 11:45 AM - Depravo: I'm awaiting the delivery of a contoured memory foam pillow. That's pretty adulty.
Apr 21, 2018 11:45 AM - Depravo: Shading towards old man-y.
Apr 21, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: It's also pretty comfy, so...
Apr 21, 2018 11:54 AM - Depravo: It's a replacement for the one I bought over 3 years ago.
Apr 21, 2018 11:55 AM - Veho: You were obviously happy with it.
Apr 21, 2018 12:00 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I randomly suffered a really bad neck and shoulders around that time.
Apr 21, 2018 12:00 PM - Depravo: As in three weeks off work constantly on prescription strength painkillers bad.
Apr 21, 2018 12:02 PM - Depravo: I was prepared to try anything to help. Even a really quite expensive pillow.
Apr 21, 2018 12:05 PM - Veho: How much does it cost?
Apr 21, 2018 12:06 PM - Depravo: £30
Apr 21, 2018 12:06 PM - Depravo: I think the first one was around £26 but inflation and that.
Apr 21, 2018 12:07 PM - Veho: That's not even that expensive.
Apr 21, 2018 12:08 PM - Depravo: Really? God, what do pillows cost?
Apr 21, 2018 12:08 PM - Depravo: Like normal pillows.
Apr 21, 2018 12:09 PM - Veho: A lot, lemme tell you.
Apr 21, 2018 12:10 PM - Depravo: I'm out of the pillow loop.
Apr 21, 2018 12:11 PM - Veho: And don't get me started on towels.
Apr 21, 2018 12:11 PM - Depravo: http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6256834
Apr 21, 2018 12:13 PM - Depravo: Oh cripes, you're right http://www.argos.co.uk/product/7498392
Apr 21, 2018 12:13 PM - Depravo: Mine looks like that but is less than half the price.
Apr 21, 2018 12:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ7Ep2GcpzA
Apr 21, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think i'm sober yet
Apr 21, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: that hangover tho
Apr 21, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10/10 hangover would drink again
Apr 21, 2018 3:15 PM - Joe88: https://gizmodo.com/prosecutors-seek-two-years-for-youtuber-who-gave-oreos-1825381850
Apr 21, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3By_rdwxSg
Apr 21, 2018 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: really?
Apr 21, 2018 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: what law did he break exactly?
Apr 21, 2018 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: is there a law against pranks?
Apr 21, 2018 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do not think it's normal to vomit after eating toothpaste
Apr 21, 2018 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure the fluoride is bad for you but that's not going to be digested within minutes
Apr 21, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it takes a while for anything going through the stomach to be absorbed into the body
Apr 21, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gizmodo.com/popular-youtuber-gets-arrested-for-prank-removal-of-r-1794904135
Apr 21, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: this one though... that can actually cause deaths
Apr 21, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: the law must be different over there
Apr 21, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: here you are always supposed to slow down at intersections regardless
Apr 21, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: there might not actually be a law requiring that but still if you don't slow down and you end up hitting someone it's on you
Apr 21, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Sam Pepper is one example—he “pranked” a friend by kidnapping him and pretending to murder one of their mutual acquaintances."
Apr 21, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is a pretty hardcore prank, but not entirely abnormal
Apr 21, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: shows like Punk'd do that kind of stuff
Apr 21, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Floride shouldn't harm anyone, I think they put in the water in most countries?
Apr 21, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU-kQGTIrtA
Apr 21, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: psio
Apr 21, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: booty tower gif
Apr 21, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: and i seen that 1k chess yesterday!!
Apr 21, 2018 5:56 PM - Veho: "Flouride" sounds too much like "Florida" to be harmless. I don't trust it.
Apr 21, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n77vz8vbM2Q
Apr 21, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: i want this ;_;
Apr 21, 2018 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi in very small amounts yeah
Apr 21, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho you may be onto something...
Apr 21, 2018 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: its stll toxic in large amounts
Apr 21, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: but so are most things
Apr 21, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you would probably have to eat quite a lot of it for it to be lethal but symptoms like were described arent entirely out of the question
Apr 21, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just dont see them appearing that quickly
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it causes autism lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: ping, i kninda want a switch
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk most people dont have autism
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: P1ng has a Switch with it he makes you his bitch.
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: ping give me your switch
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it really did cause autism there should be a lot more people with it thanks to putting it in the water and accidental ingestion of toothpaste and mouthwash
Apr 21, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: since you dont like it
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: and all the teens drinking mouthwash to get drunk
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: uugghhh
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: gross!
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i read somewhere that listerine has like 17% ethanol
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate the taste of mouthwash to be honest  lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't taste bad imo
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: it burns though
Apr 21, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it can as a bum once told me... "Fuck you up!"
Apr 21, 2018 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't think i could drink a whole bottle of it
Apr 21, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they where using loaves of bread to filter out the mouth wash parts... lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe a couple shots
Apr 21, 2018 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that won't do anything
Apr 21, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They told me a loaf of bread will make it better lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you could filter certain parts of it but a loaf of bread is far too coarse with lots of big air holes
Apr 21, 2018 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it certainly can't make it worse
Apr 21, 2018 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: also bigclive tried to distill it to get the alcohol out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pOf7S-jipc
Apr 21, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye me and my brother where walking home from a book store (bought a bunch of military planes and armored vehicle books) these 3 hmm maybe 4 bums had a giant bottle of mouth wash and where in the process of pouring into a loaf of bread in the bad... lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't work, all the flavoring comes along with the alcohol and only the water is removed
Apr 21, 2018 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: they obviously thought of that
Apr 21, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was one of my earliest "Florida" memories we where down on vacation lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they probably just wanted the water out lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: the water and sugar or sweetener are the only things separated
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you're left with very strong and VERY minty alcohol and sugar water
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably easier to drink it normally
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: gross lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can't imagine the additional burn is going to make it easier to ingest
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably had fantastic breath though lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Apr 21, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: for a week
Apr 21, 2018 6:08 PM - Veho: Pft, mouthwash is for pussies. Drink aftershave.
Apr 21, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm
Apr 21, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that might be safer
Apr 21, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably a lot nastier though
Apr 21, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the worst thing I ever drank was some green vermouth or something in my grand parents liqueur cabinet lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have been beef eaters gin... I remember that tasting like ass too lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (I was young and my tastes at the time was still "It needs to taste more like soda pop")
Apr 21, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like gin
Apr 21, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: to some extent
Apr 21, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: one of the few liquors that don't taste like shit
Apr 21, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it tastes great in a mixed drink now lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: it indeed does
Apr 21, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i used to make Gin-Up
Apr 21, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 50% gin and 50% 7up lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: the flavors kinda go together
Apr 21, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of a 7 Up with Seagram's and 7 up lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: still has a strong gin taste to it but it does mask the actual taste of the alcohol itself so its not bad
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: whisky and 7up? yuck
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hmmm Seagram's is gin I just learned lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: that actually made me queasy
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be because im hung over but eh
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: from what wikipedia told me they are a large canadian distiller of whisky
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/04/googles-us-android-go-launch-derailed-by-zte-ban/
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: or were, as they don't seem to be around anymore
Apr 21, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.seagramsgin.com/
Apr 21, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's a shame my wife has this older ZTE phone she refuses to let go of.
Apr 21, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had it for like 2 or 3 years now but she loves it.
Apr 21, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zteusa.com/news-zte-redefines-value-with-5inch-android/ I think it's this one lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep trying to convince her to get something newer but she will clutch onto that thing until it falls apart or refuses to boot... Then be like "Android 20 is awesome!!!" lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:24 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLjNTTCVat0
Apr 21, 2018 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Apr 21, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awDC4jtjiRw
Apr 21, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPw_1FhlkiE
Apr 21, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNl2q6YZXlA
Apr 21, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I already hate Apple... if my Apple TV 4K thing wasn
Apr 21, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wasn't free I wouldn't own it lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit even for free I regret getting it instead of the Amazon Fire TV thing 
Apr 21, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The specs pulled me to it... little did I know the specs would mean so little since it's so locked down lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (I just hope for a jail break some day)
Apr 21, 2018 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell it off for $150, buy a couple Amazon Fire TV things 
Apr 21, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom or a refurbished Shield TV...
Apr 21, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that.
Apr 21, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell it for $150, buy me a Sega Saturn ;O;
Apr 21, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom or the manual for Dragoon Saga lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:38 PM - Depravo: I have Dragoon Saga.
Apr 21, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo it's super expensive I just learned (Tom told me and I looked it up and holy ballocks...)
Apr 21, 2018 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell it for $500 Dep 
Apr 21, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get an unopened copy on eBay for only 1500 lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sorry but when you can go buy a decent used car for the same price a video game isn't worth that kind of money lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: It's opened, played and a big dog-eared.
Apr 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I guess you can't put a price on virginity... lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or can you... lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: psio is such an asshole, sell the damn thing and buy me a pkmn crystal :C i am not asking for much :C
Apr 21, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6336356/
Apr 21, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: They should just remake/remaster the Panzer Dragoon games. You'd think that would be easy money for Sega.
Apr 21, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles just dress up as school girl pikachu and pimp yourself out... by the end of 2 days I am sure you will have enough money  lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: I'd buy the fuck out of it. Worth it for the soundtracks alone.
Apr 21, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I am convinced that some companies just are allergic to making money....
Apr 21, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo should make a pokemon MMO, Sega should do so much... lol
Apr 21, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:43 PM - Depravo: They should just remake/remaster the Panzer Dragoon games. You'd think that would be easy money for Sega. < IIRC pretty much the only reason they haven't is because they aren't the sole owners of the IP
Apr 21, 2018 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some other companies also own it, and would have to agree to a remake/remaster of the games as ewll
Apr 21, 2018 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And for a couple of them they'd have to be complete remakes, since Sega fucked up and lost the source code for a couple of them
Apr 21, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: Well bloody arseholes.
Apr 21, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: https://youtu.be/2j6VCcMMrqA
Apr 21, 2018 6:50 PM - kenenthk: Sega has a nice new Linux machine coming I'm sure it'll help
Apr 21, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: I have a strange feeling I posted that last night while drunk.
Apr 21, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, it's what sparked a small discussion of PDS
Apr 21, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And how it's retardedly expensive
Apr 21, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: Truly a work of art.
Apr 21, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep call them "blood bagels"
Apr 21, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's more catchy
Apr 21, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles sell some sperm and blood
Apr 21, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: and a kidney or two
Apr 21, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: kidding, don't sell both
Apr 21, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell one soaked in the other!
Apr 21, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you meant 2 kidneys lol
Apr 21, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We need to make a kick starter for Migles, "Help my meth addicted uncle raped me and stole my Pokemon Crystal game!!! Please help!!!" he should have the money from 10,000 SJW's almost instantly.
Apr 21, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm needs more of a hook... what is the uncle was also his dad! or his mom was also his sister!
Apr 21, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles is probably buying a plane ticket to come kill me lol
Apr 21, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "That son of a bitch lives in Florida... gonna find his ass and make him eat his entire video game collection...."
Apr 21, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Then I am gonna go to Universal Studio's and ride some coasters..."
Apr 21, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recommend the Hulk one it's super fun 
Apr 21, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: Is Waterworld in Universal Studios too?
Apr 21, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: That one looks fun.
Apr 21, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so too Veho
Apr 21, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit, I have been to pretty much all the theme parks from Canada down to Florida on the East coast of the US and Universal Studio's in Orlando is number 1. So much fun... lol
Apr 21, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdsFdoUGIGc Looks like fun!
Apr 21, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AIoeMLwEIDM?t=83 The first time I seen this was the first year they had it... I was on LSD at the time and it was kind of freaky lol
Apr 21, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The LSD really made the 3D effects pop let me tell you... lol
Apr 21, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISeGvPN-hgw
Apr 21, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxxFNkNf6q8
Apr 21, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh Psi
Apr 21, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the topic of LSD
Apr 21, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: man do i have a gif for you
Apr 21, 2018 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: took me a while to dig up the link
Apr 21, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljzg3gvh4yqgjtc/rainbrow-trip%20STREAM%20DESTROYER.gif?dl=0
Apr 21, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: here you go
Apr 21, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: stare at that for a while
Apr 21, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that is awesome! lol saving it for later lol
Apr 21, 2018 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably even better on LSD 
Apr 21, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol is that what you meant by later?
Apr 21, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: Verne Troyer dead.
Apr 21, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now I am mini depressed 
Apr 21, 2018 8:38 PM - Depravo: Found a picture of the coffin they're going to use.
Apr 21, 2018 8:38 PM - Depravo: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c6/94/60/c69460b93528691f0e231645d032b369.jpg
Apr 21, 2018 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Cleaning my room up trying to find a nice location for this big ass desk nothings really working 
Apr 21, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I tried that old arcade game you linked... It's so hard lol 
Apr 21, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also does anyone know what the command %CD% does? I think the % sign is a wild card and CD is change directory but for the life of me I can't make a working shortcut...
Apr 21, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate this, I can play this emulator pack made for the PC and its wonderful but I want to put it on drive E and it works there but I have to go into the folder and use the blessed shortcut there... but if I move the shortcut or make a different one nothing works... lol
Apr 21, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Wardner? I know, right?
Apr 21, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: I mean even with the dips set to easy and max lives etc it's still hard.
Apr 21, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Man, games are so easy these days.
Apr 21, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Wardner lol
Apr 21, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only played like 2 times so I imagine I can get better but it's pretty good lol
Apr 21, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm still fighting with this Forgotten Worlds front end emulator thing, if not for the shortcut issue driving me crazy I would delete all my other front ends this instant lol
Apr 21, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already deleted LaunchBox (nothing wrong with LaunchBox it's just more work than I want to do) lol
Apr 21, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But on the subject of LaunchBox... omg the video snaps and box arts and everything other than the games... was over 40GB's
Apr 21, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: Doesn't emulationstation work on PC?
Apr 21, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: It's pretty good on the Pi.
Apr 21, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Depravo I think it does, this Forgotten Worlds uses Retro FE or something (looks amazing)
Apr 21, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AnON1PEcZtw?t=37 This is a demo of how it looks.
Apr 21, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Runs even on like 2Ghz single core celerons so it's super light lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I might dig out that old 2 core AMD APU thing, it could probably run on that. lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: Lordy, that's far too elaborate. A separate skin for each game?
Apr 21, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and there is like thousands of games inside of 14GB's
Apr 21, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So how they did all that I will never know lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:04 PM - Noctosphere: there are exactly 385 700 member on temp
Apr 21, 2018 9:05 PM - Noctosphere: i mean, registred
Apr 21, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol registered GBAtemp offenders?
Apr 21, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: I'm using this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oty2yuGb6qc
Apr 21, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: Although I just have artwork rather than the videos.
Apr 21, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love it in the first 2 seconds Depravo lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks a metric ton like the original UI I had for Shield TV RomFlix
Apr 21, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They switched it in the last update  kind of like that one better.
Apr 21, 2018 9:07 PM - kenenthk: https://www.jimmyjohns.com/menu/#/gargantuan/jj-gargantuan/customize/
Apr 21, 2018 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Tempting
Apr 21, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks so good Kenenthk  I could eat it except the bun  lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the Dr says I could eat the bun... but I would have like zero carbs left in my budget for the day lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit they have whole wheat bread... I could do that  (it's still not the best thing for me to eat but it's better than white) lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lettuce wrap instead of bun... oh kill me now  lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Your doctor wants you to eat his buns?
Apr 21, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9K3bjziMiI&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 21, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk some of my diet changes do taste like ass  lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I keep losing weight and feeling healthy?
Apr 21, 2018 9:13 PM - kenenthk: Apparently my cities getting a Wahlburgers and dairy queen
Apr 21, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wahlburgers? Is that like the Actor? Walhberg or what ever his name lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Been years since I had dairy queen
Apr 21, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It IS LOL
Apr 21, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wahlburgers lol random guess ftw!
Apr 21, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Wahlberg
Apr 21, 2018 9:17 PM - kenenthk: I should go to the grand opening and bitch snack him
Apr 21, 2018 9:18 PM - kenenthk: Why do people think blasting loud music on a weekend is a good way to relax
Apr 21, 2018 9:27 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Apr 21, 2018 9:27 PM - Noctosphere: someone got his account deleted in the past 20 minutes
Apr 21, 2018 9:28 PM - Noctosphere: were back to 385 699 members
Apr 21, 2018 9:35 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/31154256_10156178601569519_5544384208803201024_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=1ced3f7ecb41ba85ddfd8d31c1b1108b&oe=5B60629E that'll have to work for now
Apr 21, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good enough 
Apr 21, 2018 9:42 PM - kenenthk: Hating myself for not getting the smaller one but wasn't sure if I had enough leg room
Apr 21, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why is it everytime there is a Windows 10 update it turns off my DLNA server....
Apr 21, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I spend 5 minutes trying to figure out wtf I am doing wrong and my movie isn't playing lol
Apr 21, 2018 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Because you're dumb
Apr 21, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe but we need confirmation
Apr 21, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainment/gaming/dont-expect-the-next-playstation-xbox-or-nintendo-console-anytime-soon/ss-AAw4aKN?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 21, 2018 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Just make a faster this larger that call it a ps5 when it's just a ps4
Apr 21, 2018 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Walmart branded Pringle taste better than Pringles
Apr 21, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah some Walmart branded stuff is better some is worse
Apr 21, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pizza dough that comes in a tube next to the Pillsbury tube is better the old fashioned oats next to Quaker is way worse 
Apr 21, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the snack cakes like little Debbie cakes? Yeah as bad as the originals are the Walmart ones are worse lol
Apr 21, 2018 11:13 PM - kenenthk: They need more flavors I'm just not a fan of thin ass chips
Apr 21, 2018 11:14 PM - kenenthk: Subway needs to start delivery
Apr 21, 2018 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Cool jimmy John's finally has an option to scoop out bread from the top
Apr 21, 2018 11:35 PM - kenenthk: They aren't here yet o want people fired
Apr 21, 2018 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gotta say wahlburgers is a catchy name for a restaurant
Apr 21, 2018 11:47 PM - kenenthk: The company I quit working forpartnered with them lol
Apr 22, 2018 3:31 AM - DeoNaught: weeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Apr 22, 2018 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Apr 22, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tQObDtV
Apr 22, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tQSTi
Apr 22, 2018 3:45 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 23, 2018)

Apr 22, 2018 4:47 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 22, 2018 7:43 AM - T-hug: turn the 02 into the 03
Apr 22, 2018 8:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dcH0x8Y.jpg
Apr 22, 2018 9:02 AM - T-hug: Looks like Uk
Apr 22, 2018 9:02 AM - T-hug: Shoulda gone to Specsavers
Apr 22, 2018 9:03 AM - T-hug: Ive seen a bridge shave the whole top off a double decker bus
Apr 22, 2018 10:54 AM - kenenthk: There's clearance signs all over our bridge entrance big trucks still turn down there
Apr 22, 2018 11:00 AM - Veho: I think I know that bridge. There's a compilation of crashes from a local surveillance camera.
Apr 22, 2018 11:03 AM - Veho: Here's one, but it's not in the UK: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FjBK9zv1B0
Apr 22, 2018 11:12 AM - Veho: This is neat: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y8mvCfr
Apr 22, 2018 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Doesn't help the bridge they keep wrecking into in a over pass for trains
Apr 22, 2018 11:17 AM - kenenthk: I love how hardly anyone got out to check on the driver in that video
Apr 22, 2018 12:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rIHqOz6.jpg
Apr 22, 2018 12:34 PM - Veho: Looks like you can order replacement Nintendo Labo cardboard bits straight from Nintendo: https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat960195
Apr 22, 2018 1:12 PM - Depravo: Or just cut it out of an old box.
Apr 22, 2018 1:13 PM - SkittleDash: Just what I want. A Nintendo Labo with Amazon plastered all over it.
Apr 22, 2018 1:14 PM - Depravo: I'm sure there are plans for the nets online somewhere.
Apr 22, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use empty liquor cases... lol
Apr 22, 2018 1:14 PM - SkittleDash: I don't drink. ^-^;
Apr 22, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See now you can have two hobbies Nintendo Labo and alcoholism! lol
Apr 22, 2018 1:37 PM - T-hug: Cant wait for the first Labo bonfire on youtube
Apr 22, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cardboard wars lol
Apr 22, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPsQ5JI9B24 err Boxwars
Apr 22, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWnqFdPt0AE
Apr 22, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vDchfWtMUo
Apr 22, 2018 2:05 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Apr 22, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: psio?
Apr 22, 2018 6:27 PM - the_randomizer: This is completely random, so as you know I'm on Windows 10 right? Well, I installed it on a new drive, and my Win 7 install is on another. Can I safely delete the old Win 7 folder?
Apr 22, 2018 6:27 PM - the_randomizer: Dual boot is not set up currently, it just boots to the Win 10 SSD
Apr 22, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yvRZWUX
Apr 22, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3tygJip.jpg
Apr 22, 2018 6:36 PM - the_randomizer: I'll take that as a no go
Apr 22, 2018 6:37 PM - the_randomizer: It's not a Windows.Old folder BTW, it's just called "Windows" on the older HDD
Apr 22, 2018 6:39 PM - the_randomizer: Fine, I'll make a thread
Apr 22, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: psio!
Apr 22, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: random yes you can delete that windows folder
Apr 22, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: but doing so, it will wipe the windows of it
Apr 22, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: its only windows.old when you installing in the top of the same
Apr 22, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: you very likely have 2 boot drives now
Apr 22, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mAqytQ8.png
Apr 22, 2018 8:10 PM - p1ngpong: typical switch owner if you ask me
Apr 22, 2018 8:10 PM - p1ngpong: having sex with corpses because games are so expensive
Apr 22, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: A Switch owner going to war?
Apr 22, 2018 8:11 PM - p1ngpong: by "war" he probably means justifying his purchase on online forums
Apr 22, 2018 8:11 PM - p1ngpong: whata  fucking coward
Apr 22, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: But p1ngpong you bought a Switch
Apr 22, 2018 8:12 PM - p1ngpong: only ironically
Apr 22, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Randomizer if you delete it, you'll still have the bootloader for it on the drive
Apr 22, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Doesn't really matter all that much though
Apr 22, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: ping
Apr 22, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: i want a switch
Apr 22, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: for just 1 game
Apr 22, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario's Missing Testicle?
Apr 22, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: nah
Apr 22, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: streets of red 
Apr 22, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: seems a very cool game
Apr 22, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wait for the emulator lol
Apr 22, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's already booting games 
Apr 22, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: the name seems like a road full of prostites in that day of the month
Apr 22, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n77vz8vbM2Q
Apr 22, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: this game
Apr 22, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually they take a day or two off lol
Apr 22, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: very cool
Apr 22, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: btw psio
Apr 22, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: do me a favour  ask your grandsom what retro game he would recommend 
Apr 22, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: wanted to try a random retro very cool game
Apr 22, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want Panzer Dragoon Saga
Apr 22, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for the Sega Saturn lol
Apr 22, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Panzer-Dragoon-Saga-Sega-Saturn-1998/5682
Apr 22, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free shipping 
Apr 22, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: woa
Apr 22, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: nah, i want to play some shit in emulator
Apr 22, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bYxEPz4.jpg
Apr 22, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles have I got something for you 
Apr 22, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On PC of course lol
Apr 22, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent you the link to the best front end on the PC right now, also it's all prebuilt so nothing more to download just uncompress to a folder click the shortcut and start playing. lol
Apr 22, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 14GB's to download but that's like 4,000 games or something and totally worth it 
Apr 22, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: DAMN
Apr 22, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: just wanted like 1 or 2 really good recomendations to play psio
Apr 22, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: not a whole set xD
Apr 22, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 22, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This set is 10 out 10 no crap games, nothing but quality.
Apr 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cw0MJUxFkHA
Apr 22, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTB3AEEUju8
Apr 22, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qYpy5Eq
Apr 22, 2018 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Fucking hate sleeping in on a Sunday
Apr 22, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:35 PM - kenenthk: At least movie HD is back up and working makes life eadier
Apr 22, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Movie HD?
Apr 22, 2018 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Google the apk
Apr 22, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been using DLNA and just playing 1080P rips that way... lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Like kodi but you can chromecast directly from it with localcast
Apr 22, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh looks like fun I will mess with it later lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:37 PM - kenenthk: So it's basically a pirated Netflix app
Apr 22, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a weird movie yesterday called "Anti matter"
Apr 22, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About teleportation and weird shit lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:37 PM - kenenthk: I watched full metal jacket then turned it off half way in like a normal person would
Apr 22, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: Anti matter? When are they going to invent uncle matter?
Apr 22, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: I suppose that would be sexist!
Apr 22, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:40 PM - Depravo: Hmmmph! It's PC gone mad!
Apr 22, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't even...
Apr 22, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo these PC pussies would not have survived the 80's lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect they would have been wedgied to death in high school....
Apr 22, 2018 9:42 PM - kenenthk: I have to be up at 11 Wednesday for a 12:30 doctor appointment for a cyst removal hopefully he can get me out of work 
Apr 22, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1LSEIKH
Apr 22, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn kenenthk I hope your OK 
Apr 22, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QS03jqU.png
Apr 22, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TegONiC.jpg
Apr 22, 2018 9:45 PM - kenenthk: I've had it on the back of my head since birth never knew what it was
Apr 22, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alien implant!
Apr 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk do you get abducted? 
Apr 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craniopagus_parasiticus
Apr 22, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Only by ure mum
Apr 22, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Depravo stop celebrating 4/20
Apr 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JJIeOBR.jpg
Apr 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo they say 2 heads are better than one but ehhh not sure now...
Apr 22, 2018 9:50 PM - kenenthk: I like my new set up I was actually able to vacuum my floor because of it
Apr 22, 2018 9:51 PM - kenenthk: But a 32" next to a 50" looks silly lol
Apr 22, 2018 9:51 PM - kenenthk: I'd like to see a company make a mount for smaller TVs on top of larger ones
Apr 22, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PWqvT
Apr 22, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk hmm you could wall mount them like that, but what a pain in the ass lol
Apr 22, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PWNDB I wonder if they still sell these.. lol
Apr 22, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not... less flexible than a MicroSD with an adapter..
Apr 22, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-Plus-2GB-Card/dp/B000EWI8IK
Apr 22, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like only 1 and 2GB versions lol
Apr 22, 2018 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Why would you need that
Apr 22, 2018 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Nice westworld season 2 premiers tonight
Apr 22, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 40 MicroSD cards.. it's not really a need for it... more of "Oh that's cool I could add it to my collection"
Apr 22, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PWTA3Yi
Apr 22, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.analogue.co/pages/store/
Apr 22, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: I kind of want this
Apr 22, 2018 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Has it been hacked yet
Apr 22, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tec_CPmfO4U
Apr 22, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but for cheaper you could get just a SNES Mini and hack it and put more emulators on it... lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:00 PM - Depravo: Or do the Pi thing like I did.
Apr 22, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would probably go that route if I was spending money right now on hardware
Apr 22, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a mid ranged Android TV box thing.
Apr 22, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I would lean to the Pi right now... support is way better for front ends and ease of just downloading an image with all the goodies just already inside it.
Apr 22, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo how goes your game add/removal meta game  lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I deleted LaunchBox since I found that Forgotten Worlds front end... it's just that good lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know anything about "After Glow" PS3 controllers? Like can you just buy a new dongle?
Apr 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one here I got at a garage sale, totally mint condition but no dongle... lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was Bluetooth but after looking it up online.. nope lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Afterglow-Wireless-Controller-Blue-playstation-3/dp/B017VLXH3C This thing lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.pdp.com/hc/en-us/articles/218185178-Product-Overview-Manual
Apr 22, 2018 11:17 PM - Depravo: The metadata scraping is all done with the alternate scraper.
Apr 22, 2018 11:17 PM - Depravo: Much easier although occasionally it will use the French title.
Apr 22, 2018 11:18 PM - Depravo: But it's quicker to manually change those few games back to English than scrape the entire thing with the bult-in scraper.
Apr 22, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: French hmmm lol Wii!
Apr 22, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some of the same experiences with so many games...
Apr 22, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally have perfected my PS1 set, all named correctly all scrap perfectly in all the emulators lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NES is hit and miss... I refuse to Zelda 2, The Adventure of Link "Adenture of Link, The, Zelda 2... lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is with putting The at the end of the title...
Apr 22, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like there are 300 games that start with "The"
Apr 22, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Must be some Boolean code reason... or the bubble sort goes ape shit with it... lol
Apr 22, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9HTQrAI
Apr 22, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/04/22/071209/tesla-batteries-retain-over-90-percent-charging-power-after-160000-miles-survey-finds
Apr 22, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT4shwU4Yc4
Apr 22, 2018 11:51 PM - kenenthk: French Montana?
Apr 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/J4gMf1KP7i0?t=87
Apr 23, 2018 12:21 AM - kenenthk: How the fuck is my pizza hut out of green peppers lol
Apr 23, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is weird... lol
Apr 23, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Considering I just got monster green peppers at the store, like 3X normal size... lol
Apr 23, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should not be a shortage it was like a bumper crop or perfect growing season for them, something is different lol
Apr 23, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I put 3 of them in those bags at the veggies area of the store couldn't tie it shut.. lol
Apr 23, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: They got half off on supremes you think they'd think ahead
Apr 23, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: I'm gonna be eating pizza hut all night 2 larges for 20 bucls
Apr 23, 2018 1:12 AM - kenenthk: 318042219462100123103426 holy crap that's an order number for pizza hut lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, bought a damn Saturn
Apr 23, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 23, 2018 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna order a modchip for it, then play all 5 good Saturn games
Apr 23, 2018 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 23, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I envy you? lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you can play all those good fighting games? lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the RAM expansion cart and the Mpeg card lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I knew 1 person who owned a saturn back when the PS1and N64 where current gen, he was like "Isn't this awesome?" at the time I was like... no.... lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't like the controller and I thought the library was weak even compared to the N64's lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now though, I would buy one if I had the space for it. There is a few games that look fun.
Apr 23, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom now you can compare the Saturn version of Symphony of the Night to the PS1 version  lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I heard that in spite of it having more content there is slow down and graphics issues that make the PS1 version the best version.
Apr 23, 2018 2:07 AM - kenenthk: There was like no sauce on this pizza 
Apr 23, 2018 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Guy wanted like $150 for the thing, I managed to talk him down to $90 lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is quite a chunk of change for a console with 5 great games lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I was gonna buy one eventually anyways, might as well be now when I want to play Saturn games on not shitty emulators lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:10 AM - kenenthk: How much are the modchips
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can probably snag one for $30ish
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super easy to install, just a couple ribbon cables and then 1 wire to 5v for power
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Saturn emulation = near impossible lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I'll need to buy a spindle of CD-Rs lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine trying to code a Saturn emulator would be the work of a madman....
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Resale it for 150 with modchip once you get bored of those 5 games
Apr 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What like 8 CPU's... lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not near impossible, just not great lol. SSF is quite good, and the Mednafen core on Retroarch runs well too
Apr 23, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have tried SFF and I did play Shinobi it was pretty fun
Apr 23, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By impossible mean for "good emulation" lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been playing Panzer Dragoon Saga, which has been working well enough. Had no major slowdowns till I hit the first boss, then it started stuttering like crazy lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not unplayable, though, just...annoying lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - kenenthk: I got a dreamcast hidden in storage some place
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like PS1 is pretty well emulated 99% of the games play perfectly. Saturn... not so much lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And sound is glitchy and gross most of the time
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Will sale $500
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 3 Dreamcasts + 9 million accessories lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Already modded
Apr 23, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's super ugly cuz you can't enhance the emulation without needing a couple super computers lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk they came from the factory modded  lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Will include cd_r
Apr 23, 2018 2:14 AM - kenenthk: CD-R
Apr 23, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 200 CDR's for the Dreamcast but only because my NA set is too valuable to actually use  lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:15 AM - kenenthk: All that shit you buy from China would have been enough for a high end pc 
Apr 23, 2018 2:17 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if dotcom is in jail yet I need me them dreamcast back ups ripped
Apr 23, 2018 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $20 for the Dreamcast by itself ;O;
Apr 23, 2018 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $40 if it has all cables and controllers ;O;
Apr 23, 2018 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $60 for V a VMU or two ;O;
Apr 23, 2018 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Just buy him a fast tech gift cared psi will send it
Apr 23, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have a keyboard too Tom 
Apr 23, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still do not have a DC mouse 
Apr 23, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The C64 emulator on the Dreamcast is super nice.
Apr 23, 2018 2:23 AM - kenenthk: Is there like an app on my phone for the shield I can actually use chrome with for it
Apr 23, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield Chrome what?
Apr 23, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Nvidia shield stooge
Apr 23, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Download Puffin if you need a web browser on Shield TV
Apr 23, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudmosa.puffinTV&hl=en
Apr 23, 2018 2:37 AM - kenenthk: That's the issue tho I can't install apps because my controllers dead and I don't want to move to plug it in 
Apr 23, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plug in a mouse?
Apr 23, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use other bluetooth things too 
Apr 23, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: That involves moving you fool 
Apr 23, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well it sounds like your screwed lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Fuck life then
Apr 23, 2018 2:40 AM - kenenthk: Moving makes me suicidal
Apr 23, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: arrrghhh I plugged in a 360 pad via "Play N Charge" kit and its all lit up but doesn't work in emulators?
Apr 23, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/11/864976115676843490/ well this explains it lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: time to plug in the other adapter lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:43 AM - Joe88: that doesnt transmit data
Apr 23, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Joe88 lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I feel retarded lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:44 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/FMbMF5kOmKU
Apr 23, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was trying to avoid wireless because the USB wireless adapter I have is from China... it works but sometimes it doesn't feel like it wants to work right lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:46 AM - kenenthk: I revert to my earlier statement
Apr 23, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I told you we needed confirmation 
Apr 23, 2018 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:37 PM - kenenthk: That's the issue tho I can't install apps because my controllers dead and I don't want to move to plug it in  < download the Android TV remote, let's you control the Shield without needing a controller
Apr 23, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true I use that when I am too lazy to plug in the controller to charge it lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And any other Android TV thing, of course
Apr 23, 2018 2:48 AM - kenenthk: I have that app but you can't scroll using Chrome side loaded
Apr 23, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have the app for Roku TV and if Apple had an Android app I would have that too lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True universal remote...
Apr 23, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use Puffin side loaded 
Apr 23, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: That still means moving 
Apr 23, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JL75xVfY3c it worked! lol
Apr 23, 2018 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: I have one of those China 360 wireless receivers, works exactly the same as the original
Apr 23, 2018 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: I even forced it to use the original drivers, I didn't trust their modded drivers
Apr 23, 2018 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: It's probably pretty damn close to 1:1
Apr 23, 2018 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Firmware wise anyway, the hardware components might be different
Apr 23, 2018 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: I had the original one and it broke which is apparently a common problem so those aren't great either
Apr 23, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I downloaded the drivers from Microsoft and now that I know to force it to use those drivers it's working 10 out 10 very nice 
Apr 23, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got done beating "Heavy Barrel" an older arcade game.. only took like 20-30 credits lol (was a real quarter muncher in the arcades too)
Apr 23, 2018 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I should do something better for the analog stick rotation.. I assigned it to the left and right triggers, worked OK but felt way busier than the arcade lol
Apr 23, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now my last complaint is why do they call it the Play N charge kit if you can't use it to play like a USB joystick... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 24, 2018)

Apr 23, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Making digital games region locked had to be the dumbest thing I ever heard
Apr 23, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk Ninento? lol
Apr 23, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo even lol
Apr 23, 2018 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye you have the same wireless 360 adapter thingy I do (probably lol) do they work with 2 360 pads like if you wanted some 2 player games? (going to test in the morning but if they do not I won't try lol)
Apr 23, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/81287/is-possible-to-use-2-xbox-360-wireless-controllers-in-pc-using-just-one-receive Hmmm so might lol
Apr 23, 2018 5:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mAqytQ8.png
Apr 23, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 23, 2018 6:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K8iEgNu.gif
Apr 23, 2018 6:27 AM - Veho: Happy Earth Day.
Apr 23, 2018 6:27 AM - Veho: 
Apr 23, 2018 6:44 AM - Localhorst86: ah yes, celebrate earth day.
Apr 23, 2018 6:45 AM - Localhorst86: a day on which all 192 countries that destroy the earth every day pretend to care for 24h
Apr 23, 2018 6:45 AM - Localhorst86: in the meantime, we celebrate the sun every 7 days
Apr 23, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: New gremlins movie is complete shit
Apr 23, 2018 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you even praise the sun? lol
Apr 23, 2018 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gremlins movie?
Apr 23, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAXLCQzJvhc
Apr 23, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6191390/
Apr 23, 2018 7:04 AM - kenenthk: They could of just sealed the damn thing in plexiglass movie over
Apr 23, 2018 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol some movies I sit and am like "Why did they do that..." bad writing if you have to make your antagonists ignore obvious solutions... lol
Apr 23, 2018 7:10 AM - kenenthk: Sad part is the acting was good but the script was completely shit
Apr 23, 2018 7:33 AM - Localhorst86: Psi: i celebrate every sunday by staying at home and curing my hangover
Apr 23, 2018 7:45 AM - kenenthk: I start every Monday with a hangover
Apr 23, 2018 7:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p9OnNAi.jpg
Apr 23, 2018 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jN9LZ6N
Apr 23, 2018 8:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WBwVqRO
Apr 23, 2018 8:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aCLHFD6
Apr 23, 2018 9:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7TtpB1v.png
Apr 23, 2018 10:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6ZjIE
Apr 23, 2018 10:10 AM - migles: wheres my daily booty
Apr 23, 2018 10:49 AM - Veho: In the shoutbox thread.
Apr 23, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f0uOpTf.jpg
Apr 23, 2018 12:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm at college veho, stop posting hot asian girls
Apr 23, 2018 12:04 PM - Veho: No.
Apr 23, 2018 12:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: I expected hot Asian girls and I was not disappoint
Apr 23, 2018 12:22 PM - Localhorst86: don't listen to GamerzHell! Post them hot asian girls up!
Apr 23, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: lilith
Apr 23, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: be my hot asian
Apr 23, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: my level 43 chansey, used rock smach in a level 3 bellsprout, it didn't 1 hit killed her ;_;
Apr 23, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: and the damn chansey died ;_;
Apr 23, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: for a level 3 bellsprou ;_;
Apr 23, 2018 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's cuz Chansey is garbage tier 
Apr 23, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: tom you are so soft
Apr 23, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: i really tought you would come up saying how shit i play pokemon
Apr 23, 2018 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cept when it had like a super high Special in gen 1 lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I just finished a playthrough of Red a couple days ago lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: yeah, i traded a chansey into my pokemon HG because i wanted to breed the cyndaquill and i tought "hey gonna use this chansey to boost the game faster" heh then i forgot traded pokemons ignore the trainer
Apr 23, 2018 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And started Crystal last night, though I don't think I'll play through it at the moment
Apr 23, 2018 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Chansey is legit garbage tier. Has like the lowest attack stats in the game lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: yeah
Apr 23, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: it is a hp tank lol
Apr 23, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: the damn thing ignoired my order, used health wish and killed herself xD
Apr 23, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: tom
Apr 23, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: show me ya team in red
Apr 23, 2018 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm too lazy to pull out my GBC, but it was Raichu, Dragonite, Dodrio, Ninetales, Venusaur, and Sandslash
Apr 23, 2018 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried to go with pogyz I never use this time lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cept for Venusaur, cuz Bulbasaur is best ;O;
Apr 23, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about cleaning out all the emulators on my Shield TV (except PS1 and N64) and starting from scratch,,, I wish there was a front end on Android like Xbox and PC (Ninja or Forgotten Worlds) lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: Rattata >
Apr 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: top tier Rattata
Apr 23, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always liked the one with the spoon lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kadabra or what ever lol
Apr 23, 2018 2:56 PM - Duo8: goddamn these earphones are earrape
Apr 23, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple? lol
Apr 23, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had an iPod Classic and the ear buds where like torture.
Apr 23, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I enjoyed a cheap 5 dollar pair of headphones over those ear buds any day of the week.
Apr 23, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Panasonic-RP-HT21-Lightweight-Headphone/10237839 reminds me I need to pick up another pair...
Apr 23, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And now my memory issues have me asking why... I forgot what I wanted them for. lol
Apr 23, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gUsq32o
Apr 23, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v74oV4qXRI
Apr 23, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p_j-0YCg04
Apr 23, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EwJZjly
Apr 23, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xPsrk
Apr 23, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2018/04/23/deputies--man-punched-out-13-year-old-girl-at-gas-station Florida man strikes again...
Apr 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_87i7FhkIs I remember all of these... lol
Apr 23, 2018 6:48 PM - Veho: What do they mean, "tacky"?
Apr 23, 2018 6:48 PM - Veho: 
Apr 23, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 23, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: now that i remember
Apr 23, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: that mark zuckerberg congress thing
Apr 23, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: the guy probably read all the private shit from all that congress, so he had fucking did go all "poker\robot face" mode to pretend he doesn't know each that persons deepest secrets
Apr 23, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: inner voice: "mark, you got this, all theese old dudes are into some necrophilia, just make a straight face, drink water if ya need, they will let you go based in their personality profile"
Apr 23, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 23, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.facebook.com/laughingvibes/videos/1715799142060704/
Apr 23, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: psio
Apr 23, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: is that natural?
Apr 23, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my opinion no... lol
Apr 23, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if she was born with them she is still a genetic freak show lol
Apr 24, 2018 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: I doubt those are real
Apr 24, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Even if someone was born with boobs like that naturally I doubt they would keep them
Apr 24, 2018 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: It's the ones that are into breast implants that just want the boobs to be as big as possible
Apr 24, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably right lol
Apr 24, 2018 3:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGRthL5
Apr 24, 2018 3:44 AM - Veho: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43873058
Apr 24, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Like a scene from Idiocracy lol
Apr 24, 2018 3:45 AM - Veho: ?
Apr 24, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://unrealitymag.com/television/idiocracy-comes-to-life/
Apr 24, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a movie, in the one scene the guy gets a testicle transplant so he can have more kids... the guy has an IQ of like 60 lol
Apr 24, 2018 3:47 AM - Veho: I forgot that scene.
Apr 24, 2018 3:47 AM - Veho: Watched it a long time ago.
Apr 24, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "They fixed my junk, now I'm gonna fuck all of you!!!" Looking at the cheerleaders lol
Apr 24, 2018 3:48 AM - Veho: This guy didn't get new testicles, just the sack. For cosmetic reasons.
Apr 24, 2018 3:48 AM - Veho: And the dong.
Apr 24, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wonder if they used like a black sack or asian or something cool... lol
Apr 24, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever need a part I kind of want a different color lol I had a car when I was 18 had like 3 colors on it,,,, I loved that car 
Apr 24, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1978 Cutlass Supreme with a big block 350 and all kinds of cool performance parts. Was a lot of fun 
Apr 24, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird but PDP (company that makes this cool After Glow PS3 controller I have) sent me an email saying they couldn't just send me a dongle but if I mailed it to them they could send it back with a dongle (Probably needs to be programmed to the controller?)
Apr 24, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that might be worth it, 5 bucks for shipping probably?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 25, 2018)

Apr 24, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jPfLODaGO7E3JdVzJxI0NXVCuFXrB-6ERTXdThN1qh0/edit?pli=1
Apr 24, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat Microsoft Edge browser on Android has a built in QR scanner
Apr 24, 2018 5:05 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rIYDo4A
Apr 24, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainment/gaming/the-50-worst-video-games-of-all-time-according-to-critics/ss-AAvYT1T?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 24, 2018 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cruis'n should not be on that list or Auquaman not they are not Super Mario Galaxy but also they are not Superman 64... Is not on that list lol
Apr 24, 2018 5:55 AM - Veho: "Stalin vs. Martians" shouldn't be on that list  
Apr 24, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The name alone intrigues me lol
Apr 24, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: The problem with games built on a gag premise is the same as the movies based on SNL sketches.
Apr 24, 2018 6:25 AM - Veho: The first 5-10 minutes are funny but then the joke gets old and repetitive and if you don't have something solid to fall back on it will flop.
Apr 24, 2018 6:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PWWNj6W
Apr 24, 2018 7:44 AM - kenenthk: I'm in pain
Apr 24, 2018 8:09 AM - Veho: Why?
Apr 24, 2018 8:57 AM - Localhorst86: because existence
Apr 24, 2018 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Because some of us work
Apr 24, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: Do work son.
Apr 24, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: work keeps you sane
Apr 24, 2018 10:56 AM - Veho: Except when it drives you insane.
Apr 24, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: thats when you start to looking for some other work which can be a true challenge for plenty of people :C
Apr 24, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: ping
Apr 24, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: should i buy  a switch?
Apr 24, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: now that is exploited pratically :CD
Apr 24, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: https://switch.hacks.guide/get-started
Apr 24, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: 
Apr 24, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: this simple exploit might put nintendo out of the console business nay?
Apr 24, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: poor psp :C was the best system but exploits kileed it praticall :C
Apr 24, 2018 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can't stop looking at that teppanyaki popcorn
Apr 24, 2018 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles yes, before the new hardware revision blocks fusee gelee
Apr 24, 2018 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:08 AM - migles: this simple exploit might put nintendo out of the console business nay? < No.
Apr 24, 2018 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:08 AM - migles: poor psp :C was the best system but exploits kileed it praticall :C < No it didn't
Apr 24, 2018 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PSP was a resounding success, all things considered
Apr 24, 2018 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: The games on the other hand...
Apr 24, 2018 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: But that's not the fault of piracy, it just didn't have much worth paying for
Apr 24, 2018 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe for you, but the PSP had quite a large library of great games
Apr 24, 2018 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting PS1 stuff, of course
Apr 24, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: yeah the psp had fucking toons of games
Apr 24, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: but you know.. there are still dollar bins all over nowadays here with psp games they where not able to sell
Apr 24, 2018 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, cuz like every other console there was a lot of shovelware nobody wanted 
Apr 24, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You rarely find games like P3P, God of War, FF7:CC, Little Big Planet, GTA, etc etc in bargain bins
Apr 24, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: ok cya later folks, have to go
Apr 24, 2018 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: It had a large library but I didn't find a single one of them great
Apr 24, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Many were decent but nothing got me hooked
Apr 24, 2018 2:34 PM - Localhorst86: The PSP was a great console and it had lots of awesome games.
Apr 24, 2018 2:34 PM - Localhorst86: And it really was the only ever non-Nintendo handheld that can be considered a success.
Apr 24, 2018 2:36 PM - Localhorst86: yes, it got vastly outsold by the Nintendo DS, but it sold as good as the GBA
Apr 24, 2018 2:41 PM - Localhorst86: it practically shares third place with the GBA in the list of "most sold handheld"
Apr 24, 2018 3:59 PM - Veho: The PSP was also the best GBA emulator out there.
Apr 24, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the Vita was going to kick the PSPs ass in sales lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than way over priced memory cards and a highish launch price it kind of boggles my mind why it flopped so hard
Apr 24, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Sony was charging a lot for carts so publishers said no to a lots of releases?
Apr 24, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/50-year-prison-sentence-handed-down-to-man-who-stole-dollar12-million-in-fajitas/ar-AAwfbJi?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 24, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of fajitas lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 years for that seems kind of harsh... If he was an Enron CEO would have gotten like 6 months probation.....
Apr 24, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Vita failed mainly because of lack of advertising. Sony pushed out a good 20-30 first party titles in it's first couple years or so, but almost all of them were ignored because they were focusing more on the PS4 market than the handheld
Apr 24, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After that, Sony figured "boy our games aren't selling too much! Best stop making them!" and just left the Vita in the hands of indies and weeb games
Apr 24, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The high priced memory cards also didn't help whatsoever, they really should've went for standard MSD cards or at least given the Vita a decent amount of internal storage
Apr 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the thing I wonder about given cheap plentiful storage digital sales would have been more profitable that expensive tiny storage?
Apr 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably wouldn't have even been all that expensive lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they put 16GB in the PSP Go like 2-3 years prior
Apr 24, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why didn't they just do the same thing?
Apr 24, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Sony kind of dropped the ball on that one
Apr 24, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I know Sony made almost no profit on hardware sales, but surely they could've afforded the extra $2 per Vita to stuff a 16GB NAND in it and then offset that by game sales lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah plus game sales are more often than storage so more profitable I believe
Apr 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One area where Nintendo was out in front in that respect
Apr 24, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the Wii with 512MB was pathetic lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they didn't know online digital sales so I kinda see why they shorted it.
Apr 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but Nintendo wasn't losing a ton of money on sales for most of their hardware lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3DS supposedly only cost around $150 or so to produce when it launched
Apr 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they were banking like $100 per unit lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo trying to go broke lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then they slashed the prices to like $150 per unit, but I believe by then the hardware became slightly cheaper so it didn't make much difference for them lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 2DS has to be like 20 bucks to make by now lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah for sure lol.
Apr 24, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't even use 2 separate screens for it, it's just all one big screen 
Apr 24, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Nvidia is making more money on Shield TV due to the Switch being a hit?
Apr 24, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh I doubt it.
Apr 24, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your average consumer probably isn't aware Nvidia had anything to do with the Switch lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just happy selling more chips lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been seeing more games hitting Nvidias store though so that's nice lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though speaking of the Switch Psi, you see fail0verflow released their Linux loader for the Switch?
Apr 24, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but that's cool just a hop away from Leanbaci launcher lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual boot Switch with Android would be awesome in my opinion
Apr 24, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: leanbaci?
Apr 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leanback typo lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He means Leanback
Apr 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a shitty launcher for Android TV stuff
Apr 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm on my tablet and touch typing sucks lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a nice launcher for joysticks or tv remotes lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my tablets and phones I use Nova Launcher
Apr 24, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would prefer a straight Linux distro over Android myself. But, TBH, I have a whole 0 interest in Switch homebrew whatsoever at this point lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although with the huge improvement Edge has made on Android I might check out Microsofts launcher
Apr 24, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the promise of Dolphin running somewhat well is neat and all, but I could just use my laptop for stuff like that anyways so meh for me.
Apr 24, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom if they get Android on it some kick ass emulators like DraStic
Apr 24, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but if I really wanted that I have my phone 
Apr 24, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe and DraStic is probably the only good emulators I would use on it lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But at this point, I don't really play any DS games anymore anyways
Apr 24, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah me either
Apr 24, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah kinda played all the good DS games lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure there are a couple in my backlog that I'd still like to play, but they're probably way down the list at this point lol
Apr 24, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make a magic eye game....
Apr 24, 2018 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i still need to finish AA6
Apr 24, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and FF4DS
Apr 24, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dragon Quest XI on the DS is super good if you haven't already played it.
Apr 24, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VdIfIkMqxE&feature=em-uploademail Nice giveaway
Apr 24, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through DQXI when it first came out and quite enjoyed it
Apr 24, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I guess my tastes have changed since then, because now I can barely get through an hour or two of it without being bored out of my mind lol
Apr 24, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's one of those games where once you know the story it's kind of pointless to play lol
Apr 24, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like Shadowgate on the NES once you solve all the puzzles there's no point in playing again  I tried recently and I sailed through about half the game and was like.... "hmmm nothing to figure out..."
Apr 24, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcvGH4UIjqc
Apr 24, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dIx9xUL.jpg
Apr 24, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: Should've been in the knee.
Apr 24, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: Do pillows have knees?
Apr 24, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2ZEQQJT.png
Apr 24, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WBEPqiQNh5E?t=14
Apr 24, 2018 7:04 PM - Veho: Remember that one Beavis and Butthead game for Windows?
Apr 24, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but now I am curious lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Virtual Stupidity.
Apr 24, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beavis_and_Butt-Head_in_Virtual_Stupidity
Apr 24, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They knew VR was stupid all the way back in 1995... lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: pfew, i am only 3 games left from completing my pokemon 3ds conllection
Apr 24, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: thoose being sun, and the 2 ultra ones
Apr 24, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: How many Pokeyman games are there on the 3DS?
Apr 24, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: the original series?
Apr 24, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: 8
Apr 24, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: i am going to get the side series later (mistery dungeon)
Apr 24, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: i have all the DS main  ones + ranger ones, and that typing adventure with the bluetooth keyboard thing
Apr 24, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: have all the gba main ones as well
Apr 24, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: and for gens 1\2 i only have red and gold
Apr 24, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: i enjoy a lot more completing this collection of games than play the actual games TBH :C
Apr 24, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: That's a lot of Pokeymans.
Apr 24, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: i have 12 pokemon carts for the DS\3DS
Apr 24, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: gba 5 (not counting 1-2 duplicates because they where in very bad condition) + 2 for gbc
Apr 24, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: 19 games
Apr 24, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: i remember when my grandma seen all the DS boxes the first time, she was like "so many games"
Apr 24, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: ho wait, i have the colloseum for the game cube, so i legit own 20 phisical pokemon games
Apr 24, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: i also had\have some digital shit like dream radar, which i bought but account got banned ;O;
Apr 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But do you have Pokemon Cock edition? lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: psio
Apr 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?search=Pokemon+Cock+edition&title=Special:Search&go=Go&searchToken=di5x2n9ypv6z61bkh686afq6g
Apr 24, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: buy me that one. only 4 bucks 
Apr 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quick some one add it lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: i alsmot bought it from aly express the other time we where talking about it
Apr 24, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: dont ya remember
Apr 24, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they no longer have it  lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: the power button in the New 3ds is in the worst positions ever
Apr 24, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: fuck, always accidentally turning the console ON
Apr 24, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: i guess this is nintendo evil way to force people to street pass and do that shity mini games
Apr 24, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-Types-Sexy-Game-Pokemon-Go-Espeon-Eevee-Squirtle-Pikachu-Printing-Cosplay-Costume-One-Piece-Swimwear/32802811914.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.274.409c118dbYtIH4&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10709_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_107
Apr 24, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prostichu I choose you!!!
Apr 24, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: so weird..,. for some reason i wanna put my mouth in the picachu mount...
Apr 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prostichu use STD attack!!!
Apr 24, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: *mouth
Apr 24, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: psio
Apr 24, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: look at the left boob (girl's left) in the 5th picture
Apr 24, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: compare it with her right boob, so weird
Apr 24, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ohh I was looking at them all... Gotta Suck Em All!
Apr 24, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: no more pokemon cock? :C
Apr 24, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: damn i really should get one, it would be worth thousans and rare :C
Apr 24, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Nintendo probably managed to hire some lawyers in China lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Cock-fan-made-hack-Gameboy-Color-GBC/173245458611?hash=item28563be8b3:g:EjYAAOSwOyJauFEv
Apr 24, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: i trully wonder if they had changes between them,  like updates, or was all the exact same rom
Apr 24, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2
Apr 24, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Cock-Version-GBC-Game-Boy-Color-Fan-Made/222914945434?hash=item33e6c4219a:g:xX8AAOSwslRayS78
Apr 24, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: fuck 16 dollars, psiuo see, yo should had buy me one for 4 bucks
Apr 24, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: we could make money with it :C
Apr 24, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure it's what ever version they downloaded at the time lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put it on a flash ROM stuck it in a cart checked to see if it booted then made a few hundred copies lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: i wonder where they download it from or who is the author :C
Apr 24, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (plus 500 other games on different carts)
Apr 24, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you buy it you could dump it and compare it lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: might even have the header info in tact lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: i have the rom psio, and the game is pretty fun, the guy did spent a lot making it, its not a basic rom hack
Apr 24, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep meaning to play it lol hmmm should download it and throw it on my phone lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: get it, its so fun
Apr 24, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: run it into a super game boy, i believe it has colors..
Apr 24, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: kinda forgot if it had colors or not
Apr 24, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: i had so many laughs playing it
Apr 24, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: i think i even annoyed you with some screenshots?
Apr 24, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: i really wanted to know who made that rom hack, because i really wanted to ask him for a pokemon crystal based one :C
Apr 24, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: in johto would be so fun
Apr 24, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: the guy would probably switch the milttanks sprite from the farm
Apr 24, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: for hookers and sell milk from hookers
Apr 24, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it based on Gold?
Apr 24, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Yellow I mean lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: pokemon gold? RED
Apr 24, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: ups
Apr 24, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: pokemon cock* based in RED
Apr 24, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: IIRC red, it didn't had the pika followying you
Apr 24, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 366K so was like 0.1 second download lol
Apr 24, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFApofgME4U
Apr 24, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: skip until 1 minute
Apr 24, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: *skip to
Apr 24, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: psio give that game to your grandson ;O;
Apr 24, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/Loskii-HC-100-Target-12hr-Time-Display-Recordable-Gun-Alarm-Clock-Infrared-Target-Realistic-Sound-E-p-1269287.html?rmmds=category&cur_warehouse=CN
Apr 24, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho being half awake I am afraid I would grab the wrong gun... lol
Apr 24, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WBEPqiQNh5E?t=244
Apr 24, 2018 8:16 PM - Veho: If it stops the alarm from ringing it's technically not a "wrong" gun  
Apr 24, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL True true
Apr 24, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides who doesn't like the smell of gun powder in the morning, well that and coffee!
Apr 24, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMW9G6x2Olg
Apr 24, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pipr3nSTXY
Apr 24, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: Hell yeah, Sledge Hammer!
Apr 24, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Rcqh2XSqAc
Apr 24, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they had made more of them lol
Apr 24, 2018 8:45 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qCj2Z_mph0
Apr 24, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing that does suck about esge on Android is that YouTube doesn't work on it
Apr 24, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hNCeNxSnwes?t=14
Apr 24, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: psio
Apr 24, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: hows poke cock?
Apr 24, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well migles first you have to find a willing female or male partner  lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I haven't had time to load it up yet lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Busy reloading this page over and over again waiting for the updated Forgotten Worlds front end to release.
Apr 24, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/coinopsproject/forgotten-worlds-t6437-s180.html
Apr 24, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: enable notifications?
Apr 24, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: busy because refreshing a page, seems legit
Apr 24, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: i play pokemon watch tv and even do shit in the pc at the same time, you are old psio
Apr 24, 2018 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: how many arms do you have jeebus
Apr 24, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need both hands to play pokemon
Apr 24, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah the L=A helps but there are still other things that require my right hand
Apr 24, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: lel just lay it in the desk
Apr 24, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: the ds, not the wife\gf
Apr 24, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: smash A
Apr 24, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: and alternate from using pc or the ds
Apr 24, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles's PC is so slow he can do a pokemon battle while the OS reboots from it crashing all the time  lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: #PCmasterraceinsults
Apr 24, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: what?
Apr 24, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: pc can reboot faster than the battle start animation >:C
Apr 24, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: nvme <3
Apr 24, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: btw
Apr 24, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: that reminds me
Apr 24, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know how long it takes my PC to reboot, I know it's probably like 10 seconds lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: i don't have blue screens of deaths for years
Apr 24, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: had it in my old pc due to a corrupting ram stick lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: it took me a whle to figure out i had a faulty ram stick :C
Apr 24, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah honestly the last time I had any problems with systems being unstable was like Windows 95 you had to reboot that once a day at least or it would just get so slow lol
Apr 24, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 98 was better probably every 2-3 days a reboot
Apr 24, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XP like only if you messed up something or felt like it lol
Apr 24, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: i had some shit in xp, but i think it was mainly because bad hdds
Apr 24, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or ran an early version of FireFox that had that memory leak lol
Apr 24, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah bad hardware will make all OS's act a fool lol
Apr 24, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a hard drive going bad on Windows 10, I thought it was my mobo dying so I built this system and only after putting everything in I was like trying to copy files over to use the old hard drive as storage and it was bad lol
Apr 24, 2018 11:02 PM - migles: lol but my pc was working wonderfully and even games
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: i guess the broken area was rarely used lol
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: only crashed in specific stuff
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: i mean the ram stick
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know what I hate the most about bad RAM or bad hard drive?
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: what
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: when they pretend to work fine?
Apr 24, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The thought that all the data on your system is suspect... any of it could be corrupted
Apr 24, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: ho yes i know
Apr 24, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: every zip\rar you made is probably corrupted lol
Apr 24, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always have to redownload like 20,000 things after I fix it.
Apr 24, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: i dont understand how does ECC work, i mean does the non ecc memories get stuff bad? and how they dont make the computer crash if they are not accurate
Apr 24, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: i tought it only took like 1 bad bit to totally change something
Apr 25, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think ECC just says these 8 bits should add up to X and if it's Y they ask for a correction or something
Apr 25, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parity_bit
Apr 25, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/730OmmD
Apr 25, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/WTF/2sAwm0Z the corner of nope and fuck that lol
Apr 25, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JSiv406_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 25, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.seamindrink.com
Apr 25, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Click my links!!! Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 26, 2018)

Apr 25, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: LOL SEMEN
Apr 25, 2018 5:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/quky0b9
Apr 25, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 25, 2018 6:39 AM - Localhorst86: imagine aquaplaning kicking in on that flooded road...
Apr 25, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would pee my self for sure lol
Apr 25, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ao7P4Kk.gifv
Apr 25, 2018 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/reNXDec
Apr 25, 2018 6:55 AM - Veho: kek
Apr 25, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of things making me pee lol
Apr 25, 2018 7:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BGI3QPL.jpg
Apr 25, 2018 7:09 AM - Veho: Please me.
Apr 25, 2018 7:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hO0rZ9X.gifv
Apr 25, 2018 8:07 AM - sarkwalvein: we're in 2018, why people is so illiterate at computers still now... meh, old grump rant.
Apr 25, 2018 8:13 AM - Veho: Because there is no need or incentive to learn anything, all modern services are falling over themselves to become simpler and more user friendly and not require any knowledge to use, so there's nothing forcing people to learn anything.
Apr 25, 2018 8:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YTjTpGG
Apr 25, 2018 8:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/obSXzP5
Apr 25, 2018 9:11 AM - migles: daily booty gif?
Apr 25, 2018 9:30 AM - AlanJohn: Have the raffle winners been announced yet?
Apr 25, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: i won
Apr 25, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: by not playing the game
Apr 25, 2018 9:37 AM - migles: wtf
Apr 25, 2018 9:37 AM - migles: i think my 3ds is broken
Apr 25, 2018 9:38 AM - migles: turn on, power light is blue, wireless light is slighly blinking but nothing shows in screen
Apr 25, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: right it was just a random crash i think.. removing the battery seemed to fix it
Apr 25, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: who dafuq calls the pokemon trainer "peble"
Apr 25, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: i got this pre owned moon game, the guy didn't delete the save lol
Apr 25, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: it seems he finished the league and abandoned the game, because when i had continued the save, i got all that text and items you get after wining the league
Apr 25, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GBUVjbx
Apr 25, 2018 10:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eizBmdQ
Apr 25, 2018 12:08 PM - AsPika2219: Bleach goes to LIVE ACTION MOVIE!!! https://youtu.be/oblZrnM9p6A
Apr 25, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: can we have a bikini karate babes movie
Apr 25, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: Sure, it's called DOA.
Apr 25, 2018 12:13 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHQFZV_dgsU
Apr 25, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: nice
Apr 25, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: they made a movie of it :;D
Apr 25, 2018 12:23 PM - T-hug: watched BATMAN NINJA
Apr 25, 2018 12:23 PM - T-hug: was really good
Apr 25, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: damn the voice acting is so awfull even in the trailer
Apr 25, 2018 12:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3cACPhf.gif
Apr 25, 2018 12:41 PM - Veho: This is great and I love this.
Apr 25, 2018 12:43 PM - migles: super relaxing
Apr 25, 2018 12:53 PM - Veho: A game with those graphics would be nice.
Apr 25, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: night in the woods has an art style a bit like that
Apr 25, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho for a moment I thought it was Water World Flash version lol
Apr 25, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xVdCFcK
Apr 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1hVM6jt HAHAHAHA
Apr 25, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pNZswbC
Apr 25, 2018 3:31 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Apr 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pULelll14NM
Apr 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I make my own sausage gravy hmmm well I used too lol
Apr 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I can make some kick ass sausage gravy  lol
Apr 25, 2018 4:58 PM - pyromaniac123: can any americans explain what an american biscuit is like?
Apr 25, 2018 4:58 PM - pyromaniac123: is it like an english scone?
Apr 25, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehhh that's a tough question to be honest...
Apr 25, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm trying to think of some English food that would be close to a biscuit lol
Apr 25, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like a scone but it's so different that I don't want to say "yeah it's like those!" mostly a good biscuit is flour and lard and milk and salt that's the basic recipe
Apr 25, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The milk and the fat heat and crisp up the flour to give it a caramelized flavor the salt of course accents all that.
Apr 25, 2018 5:05 PM - pyromaniac123: so like a scone but softer and crispier?
Apr 25, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah pretty much lol
Apr 25, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Things to do with them if you make them at home (recipe is super easy any country should have the stuff at the store and internet has a thousand recipes) butter and honey, sausage gravy, fried chicken, roasted turkey and pretty much anything you would put on a sandwich lol
Apr 25, 2018 5:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GJiutBk
Apr 25, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I love it, but I don't the space or money for something that cool lol
Apr 25, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I feel like only flight sims would be worth playing there lol
Apr 25, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: Only Microsoft Flight Simulator.
Apr 25, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsIMfOo_VO0
Apr 25, 2018 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heh, I just started transferring that game from my Seedbox Veho
Apr 25, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: I don't know what a seedbox is but it sounds dirty.
Apr 25, 2018 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seedbox
Apr 25, 2018 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lets me torrent stuff super fast without ATT getting all up in my asshole with DMCA notices lol
Apr 25, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: Proxy server. Gotcha.
Apr 25, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: I watched one wingsuit video. One. And now all my YouTube recommendations are wingsuit videos. All of them. All. Come on, man.
Apr 25, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A wing and a prayer
Apr 25, 2018 8:16 PM - T-hug: were only half way there
Apr 25, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 25, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually when I fly, I feel closer to god since I am always praying we don't die... lol
Apr 25, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3B47y9MLqk&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 25, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gearbest.com/tv-box/pp_1667603.html?wid=21 My current recommended China TV box lol
Apr 25, 2018 9:44 PM - Joe88: dont see a front display too often
Apr 25, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: can someone explain me how this clock work with only battery
Apr 25, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: while it needs 2  batteriers to complete the circuit
Apr 25, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/HSVFTDn
Apr 25, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The design up that kind of reminds me of a PS2, the phat one not the slim.
Apr 25, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it has USB type C, nice!
Apr 25, 2018 11:57 PM - Joe88: for all 3 devices that use type c
Apr 26, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have zero so far...  my PC has 1 USB type C connector on the back of it lol
Apr 26, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I got nothing to plug into it.
Apr 26, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you always say "LOL" with a sad face? You are sending confusing messages 
Apr 26, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have complex emotions 
Apr 26, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am laughing partially because I know that I might end up using that port in the back of my PC... in like 3-4 years when some device comes out that needs that kind of speed.
Apr 26, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My first what I consider a modern PC (Pentium 233Mhz MMX machine) had USB 1.0 ports... Maybe 1.1 I can't remember. But those 2 ports sat unused until the very end of the machines life and I think I only used them like 2-3 times before I upgraded to a new machine.
Apr 26, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's a mixed emotion having a USB type C connector on this machine, the tech is cool but in all probability I will not get much use out of it.
Apr 26, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ5nX0FTH6Q
Apr 26, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj_y8eAKpQU
Apr 26, 2018 3:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qrFjOfd.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 27, 2018)

Apr 26, 2018 5:32 AM - Deck of Noobs: cursed image
Apr 26, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/f55CqLc6IR0?list=RDQMrllrAJ0Bqig
Apr 26, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pink in one skank? lol
Apr 26, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: Claudia Fischer, to be exact.
Apr 26, 2018 6:29 AM - Veho: ...Schiffer.
Apr 26, 2018 6:29 AM - Veho: I wish I could still edit shouts so I could cover my shame.
Apr 26, 2018 6:32 AM - T-hug: Man remember when she was hot stuff
Apr 26, 2018 6:32 AM - T-hug: Not seen her for yeara
Apr 26, 2018 6:32 AM - T-hug: Years even
Apr 26, 2018 7:04 AM - Veho: She's too busy swimming in the giant pool of money she has in her mansion.
Apr 26, 2018 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NiwqRSCWw2g?list=RDQMrllrAJ0Bqig
Apr 26, 2018 7:33 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU
Apr 26, 2018 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5g13Ezs_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 26, 2018 8:06 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzfuNSpP0RA
Apr 26, 2018 8:43 AM - Veho: This looks more like one of those "tactical EDC" weapon thingies than a legitimate tool but hey.
Apr 26, 2018 8:43 AM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-0-14mm-Steel-Hole-Expanding-Saw-Opener-Reamer-Installation-Kit-p-65220.html?gmcCountry=PT&currency=EUR&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc_elc1&utm_campaign=dm-all-rm-rcs1&utm_content=rihanna&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI7JXdv8XX2gIViZl3Ch3qCA7iEAEYASACEgIl8_D_BwE&cur_warehouse=CN
Apr 26, 2018 8:50 AM - Veho: Apparently it's a reamer  
Apr 26, 2018 9:04 AM - migles: wheres daily booty?
Apr 26, 2018 9:05 AM - migles: 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/f55CqLc6IR0?list=RDQMrllrAJ0Bqig     <<<< nice song
Apr 26, 2018 9:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dna0AuC.png
Apr 26, 2018 9:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CDmwOHO
Apr 26, 2018 9:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HStxv04.mp4
Apr 26, 2018 9:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/C1DOXGU.gif
Apr 26, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: i wish thoose stairs where my face
Apr 26, 2018 11:11 AM - Localhorst86: that's low
Apr 26, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool wings, i want a dragon version of that kthx
Apr 26, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: hehe i like this song Psi
Apr 26, 2018 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho isnt that a bit small for a hole expander 
Apr 26, 2018 12:43 PM - Veho: I didn't check the dimensions.
Apr 26, 2018 1:22 PM - T-hug: 4 SAMBUCAS
Apr 26, 2018 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be pretty confused if I was the DJ lol
Apr 26, 2018 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I don't know this song....." lol
Apr 26, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yRcEpfO Vulkan Death Nurpple
Apr 26, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yRiVpOX LOL
Apr 26, 2018 1:48 PM - T-hug: Lol remember that
Apr 26, 2018 1:48 PM - T-hug: Can't believe how long already
Apr 26, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxX3GY57DWQ
Apr 26, 2018 3:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BryuJ65
Apr 26, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my opinion that's better than VR
Apr 26, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: booty
Apr 26, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles no! Sex is bad and you will go blind! lol (hey who turned out the lights?)
Apr 26, 2018 3:30 PM - migles: :C
Apr 26, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: i just got my pussy, pussy-less
Apr 26, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: <i mean, i sterelized my female kitty
Apr 26, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: or whatever you say\spell it so my cat doesn't have children
Apr 26, 2018 3:31 PM - Veho: You got de-pussed.
Apr 26, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: ^^
Apr 26, 2018 3:32 PM - Veho: Spayed.
Apr 26, 2018 3:32 PM - Veho: The term is "spayed".
Apr 26, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: there ya goes a bunch of money :C
Apr 26, 2018 3:32 PM - Veho: "Neutered" for males.
Apr 26, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: veho, are you assuming my cats new gender?
Apr 26, 2018 3:33 PM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 26, 2018 3:33 PM - Veho: I assumed you wouldn't care about offspring if it were a male.
Apr 26, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: lel actually i wanted to neuter my male cats as well
Apr 26, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: but yeah my dumb mom says "it takes away their manliness" or some shit
Apr 26, 2018 3:36 PM - Veho: It takes away their balls.
Apr 26, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: yeah, i think my mom has a fetish for cat's balls or some shit
Apr 26, 2018 3:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/XteaOpr
Apr 26, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: woa
Apr 26, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: no brakes?
Apr 26, 2018 3:39 PM - Veho: Evidently.
Apr 26, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: i would just turn :C
Apr 26, 2018 3:41 PM - Veho: Panic.
Apr 26, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: sadly i have that :C
Apr 26, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: and i usually just step in gas to "pass" the danger more easily lol
Apr 26, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: cuz you know, better die than slowly die :C
Apr 26, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: and actuallçy had several ocasions where giving more gas saved me
Apr 26, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: some people exiting from parking without looking almost hitted me it was not for the full pedal, when i look in the mirror if i would drive a bit slower they would hit me
Apr 26, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: kek
Apr 26, 2018 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got my Saturn today...annnd the fucker didn't put the AV cables in the box.
Apr 26, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51727503
Apr 26, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom you think Dreamcast stuff would work on Saturn?
Apr 26, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Sony PS1 cables work on the PS2
Apr 26, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51851324 Could have just bought this and a 32X lol
Apr 26, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 bucks Tom https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-gold-Plated-SAV-RCA-Video-Audio-Composite-Cable-for-Sega-Saturn-S-Video-AV/32809862005.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.9.7e391a73XZoSOQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10709_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10710_5722715_571
Apr 26, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20180426075242&SearchText=sega+saturn+av+cable Also some SCART
Apr 26, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A few cheap options there.
Apr 26, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Dreamcast stuff would
Apr 26, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I sent a message to the guy first, to see if he'll send the one's he didn't put in there lol
Apr 26, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if not, I told him to give me a partial refund
Apr 26, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing looks in decent enough condition
Apr 26, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pulled a CR2032 battery from one of the many laptops I have downstairs and replaced that battery so the internal storage should work
Apr 26, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Action-Replay-4M-Plus-enhancement-sega/dp/B008FPMBNG/ref=pd_sbs_63_1?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B008FPMBNG&pd_rd_r=0W6G784QR8Z23N25ZXW6&pd_rd_w=pZdjO&pd_rd_wg=6hdId&psc=1&refRID=0W6G784QR8Z23N25ZXW6
Apr 26, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting on the modchip for it, too, so I'm not in a big rush to get new AV cables lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you need this too lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, fuck that ;O;
Apr 26, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 4MB lets you play better games 
Apr 26, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well some games are like dual like "enhanced" versions
Apr 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the games compatible with the extended RAM interest me
Apr 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I won't bother lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Marvel VS Capcom I think is one?
Apr 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was mostly fighters IIRC
Apr 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://segaretro.org/Extended_RAM_Cartridge
Apr 26, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not much I'm too interested in. Maybe in the future lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you do you should get the one I linked I think it's also a cheat cart? Not sure lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and it lets you play imports lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad it doesn't let you play burned...
Apr 26, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why I'm getting a modchip 
Apr 26, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like $20, let me play whatever lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/C4zVIEm
Apr 26, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super easy to install, just need to solder one wire for power and then connect it to the CD drive
Apr 26, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 wire can be the most dangerous lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first mod chip I ever got was for the PS2 one of those USB ones you opened up the system installed 1 wire then plugged in the USB thing and bam PS2 games for free!!! but the wire needed to be attached at one end to a surface mount something...
Apr 26, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Size of a rice grain 
Apr 26, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also never use a 60 watt iron for something that delicate....
Apr 26, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Burned the SMT part right off the board  lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have some cheapo soldering iron at my parents place that I bought yeeeears ago and used maybe once
Apr 26, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have that mod chip/USB thing but I was too afraid to install it in anything lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what I bought it for
Apr 26, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 14 watt iron now and a battery powered like micro one for super fine stuff (works fantastic on Wii's....)
Apr 26, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still need to do that mod on the Xbox but I have opened that thing like 3 times now... don't really feel like doing it more times lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/350011/whats-new-in-ubuntu-18.04-lts-bionic-beaver-available-now/ Bionic Beaver... lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had to use the beta builds of that on my laptop to get everything working
Apr 26, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 486 one?
Apr 26, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the AMD one lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nooo, my new laptop lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any other build just couldn't detect the APU properly, or the wifi chip lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "Damn that shit will run on anything...." lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the Bionic Beaver beta was just like "oh hey yep no problem"
Apr 26, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wifi and Linux are like mortal enemies for some reason 
Apr 26, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bionic Beaver sounds like it should be a porn spoof of the Bionic Woman...
Apr 26, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh yep, the seller didn't put the AV cables in the box lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Said he was gonna send them out today/tomorrow
Apr 26, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Apr 26, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-G0SVEQW8A
Apr 26, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom he is going to send them, to the person he sold them too  lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/3D-Analog-Controller-Sega-Saturn-Japan/dp/B0001RBMIQ/ref=pd_sbs_63_29?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0001RBMIQ&pd_rd_r=3H8Y448FB9K0EWJYKKJV&pd_rd_w=xahqJ&pd_rd_wg=OlfHv&psc=1&refRID=3H8Y448FB9K0EWJYKKJV
Apr 26, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need that too lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For like 2 games lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://segaretro.org/3D_Control_Pad Well more games support it than I imagined damn lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them I am looking and going "but why???" Primal Rage?
Apr 26, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What would the analog stick do for a fighting game?
Apr 26, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: that looks like a shitty with more buttons dreamcast controller
Apr 26, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it kind of was, the Saturn and the 3D controller was like the beta for the Dreamcast lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: pokemon saturn
Apr 26, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Shining in the Darkness is probably the closest thing to Pokemon on the Saturn lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crypt Killer is more fun that I imagined, I tried the PS1 version the other day was not bad. (I was using cheats so that might have made it better than normal... or worse? Meh I had fun lol)
Apr 26, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: pokemon saturn and neptune
Apr 26, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo still has a lot of colors to do lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon Alabaster and Chartreuse
Apr 26, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: pokemon brown, the 50 shades of poop
Apr 26, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love!
Apr 26, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Pokemon professor Oak loves pokescat I want you to collect it all so Oak can eat shit!
Apr 26, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, the Saturn is super easy to take apart 
Apr 26, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's so nice
Apr 26, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 screws and bam it's done
Apr 26, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CD Drive just sits on 4 pegs, don't need to unscrew it to move it
Apr 26, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So nice
Apr 26, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is nice! So you gonna get a hard drive mod? Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was that the DC?
Apr 26, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not possible here
Apr 26, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally your only choice is a modchip or the swap trick, which is supposedly harder to do on the Model 2 that I have lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was that one guy who "finally" cracked the Saturns DRM like 2 or 3 years ago, but he's yet to release anything from it so far
Apr 26, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.retrocollect.com/News/how-to-attach-a-hard-drive-to-the-sega-dreamcast-a-load-games-via-dreamshell.html
Apr 26, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is what I was remembering lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: cracked 2 years ago and didn't released any shit for 2 years? mhh....
Apr 26, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since I can't be bothered to buy a legit Saturn game and leave my Saturn taken apart to do the swap trick, mod chip it is
Apr 26, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's supposedly still "developing the device for mass market"
Apr 26, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: how the device going to work? does it plug to a port?
Apr 26, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He had a Patreon account setup for it at one point lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: no indie go go :C
Apr 26, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: bbl, time to get the pizza my mom ordered and i will have to pay for <.<
Apr 26, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: my money is going so fast ;_;
Apr 26, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's just a plugin card that goes somewhere, but not 100% sure since he hasn't released anything substantial yet lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: does the saturn has memory cards?
Apr 26, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah carts
Apr 26, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a slot for one, yes
Apr 26, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it also has an internal storage
Apr 26, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the N64 but a bigger multi use cartridge slot
Apr 26, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 4mb worth IIRC
Apr 26, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 512K aka 4 Megabits lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like that lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always drove me crazy but less crazy than 1000K is a megabyte.....
Apr 26, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly the Saturn drains CR2032 batteries like a fat chick at a buffet, so I'll probably pick up something for saves at some point lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At time I feel like lawyers and marketing poeple should be forced into combat with only the best ones allowed to continue on
Apr 26, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom there should be a mod to replace the battery with like a car battery lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A rechargable phone battery would be nice
Apr 26, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone did put an FRAM chip in their Saturn to replace the SRAM IIRC lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://db-electronics.ca/2017/02/10/sega-saturn-internal-memory-mod-with-fram-no-battery-required/ <
Apr 26, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2000Mah or something
Apr 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn the phone battery mod thing would be easier lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate the idea of messing  with surface mount chips.... They do like 128MB ram upgrades on the original Xbox and fuck that lol
Apr 26, 2018 4:59 PM - Dionicio3: Hey I'm testing a gay thing, just gonna leave this here
Apr 26, 2018 4:59 PM - Dionicio3: @Dionicio3
Apr 26, 2018 4:59 PM - Dionicio3: K bye
Apr 26, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gay thing? Lol
Apr 26, 2018 5:00 PM - Dionicio3: Yes
Apr 26, 2018 5:00 PM - Dionicio3: The gayest thing you will ever see
Apr 26, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I don't know Dinoh is my expert on all things gay lol
Apr 26, 2018 5:01 PM - Dionicio3: 
Apr 26, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have many questions but I'm not sure I am in the need to know clearance lol
Apr 26, 2018 5:02 PM - Dionicio3: gay
Apr 26, 2018 5:02 PM - Dionicio3: okay now bye
Apr 26, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 5:29 PM - Riyaz: no u
Apr 26, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom there should be a mod to replace the battery with like a car battery lol  <what?
Apr 26, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: the car battery would drain itself faster by age than the sram chip would drain, no?
Apr 26, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: damn
Apr 26, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: i seen my teenager biggest crush in the store, and i talked with her lol
Apr 26, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: i was crazy about that girl for 2 years lol
Apr 26, 2018 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 26, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: she is going great in life
Apr 26, 2018 5:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hid a youtube video link inside the face, you just have to click it.
Apr 26, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: while me, still in the same shithole :C
Apr 26, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: she asked me what i was up to, and i fucking struglle to talk "should i telçl her still in the same shithole, or white lie"
Apr 26, 2018 5:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Click the  >  face
Apr 26, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: " a quirky visual novel/arcade action hybrid"
Apr 26, 2018 6:21 PM - Veho: One for migles: https://i.imgur.com/kVXjnYw.mp4
Apr 26, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: nicreee
Apr 26, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: *niceee
Apr 26, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: more veho
Apr 26, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: I prefer girls who are so fat you don't need slo-mo for that effect.
Apr 26, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: pff
Apr 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: THICC
Apr 26, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: i like thicc, but there is a line between thicc and just fat
Apr 26, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/97Z6N9a
Apr 26, 2018 7:22 PM - Veho: Mmmm, https://i.imgur.com/3HFl7UP.jpg
Apr 26, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TgUX3eR
Apr 26, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho #1 for me lol out of those 3
Apr 26, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My reason? I love her hair and her smile 
Apr 26, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: #3 for me.
Apr 26, 2018 7:38 PM - ComeTurismO: hello
Apr 26, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love you won't you tell me your name
Apr 26, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 26, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: Hello, Mary Lou.
Apr 26, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: So apparently you can run Windows XP on an Android device.
Apr 26, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: I am warming up towards Android  
Apr 26, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: Okay scratch that. I just found out about that NuVision Windows tablet. I'm getting that  
Apr 26, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Android is really nice, it does take a bit of getting used too but it's just a skinned up Linux at heart
Apr 26, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say this it's better to have a rooted device than not rooted (Unless it's the Nvidia Shield TV for some reason I don't feel any need to root that)
Apr 26, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51731403 100 Games!!!!
Apr 26, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: A skinned up Linux with an obligatory GUI but without mouse, keyboard and window support.
Apr 26, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: Oh and all menus are fucked and unintuitive.
Apr 26, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/NuVision-8-inch-Touchscreen-Quad-Core-Processor/dp/B01H3B17R8
Apr 26, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho Android supports mice  and keyboards 
Apr 26, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: Suuure it does.
Apr 26, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bluetooth ones work best but if you got USB ports they work fine 
Apr 26, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you mean like some ancient version of Android before 4.4.2 (Oldest stuff I have)
Apr 26, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: I mean Samsung Galaxy 7, for example.
Apr 26, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should work fine, but maybe Samsung messes with the ROM?
Apr 26, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have experience with one older Samsung iPad clone thing Android 4. something and it pissed me off... After I rooted it, things got a LOT better but it was basically trash dual core like 800 Mhz thing lol
Apr 26, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it had like 512MB's of RAM lol
Apr 26, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have been OK but Android 4 was like super not supported so no apps and what there was ran like dog shit.
Apr 26, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why 4.4 is so much better but it is.
Apr 26, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: I wouldn't call not having a right mouse button "support"  
Apr 26, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right mouse works fine, it's the back button 
Apr 26, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Left is click right is back 
Apr 26, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: Which one opens the contextual menu?
Apr 26, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 3 dots in the upper right hand of the app lol
Apr 26, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or left depending on the app lol
Apr 26, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Long left click for copy and paste type perations icon moving shortcuts that kind of stuff
Apr 26, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's different than windows but not that hard 
Apr 26, 2018 8:15 PM - Veho: "Long left click"... OH MY GOD IT'S ios
Apr 26, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 26, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you couldn't install a launcher to make it more PC lik
Apr 26, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.windowslatest.com/2018/04/19/microsoft-launcher-beta-updated-with-new-features-for-android-users/
Apr 26, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft has a launcher for Android lol
Apr 26, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: What does it launch?
Apr 26, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: bing?
Apr 26, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: 
Apr 26, 2018 8:25 PM - Veho: Off to bed now. Later.
Apr 26, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: bing is great for porn
Apr 26, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: turn off the mature filter and everything you search bing for some reason has to show your porn results
Apr 26, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I installed it, tried it for 5 minutes went back to Nova Launcher lol
Apr 26, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: i can't stop thinking about the schoolmate i saw today :C
Apr 26, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: it doesn't matter, i will probably not see her again, and if i do, heh, it will be just a hello
Apr 26, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: but my brain is like "hey lets rewind what happened 50 times
Apr 26, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: psio?
Apr 26, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes? lol
Apr 26, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did she kiss you in a basement in first grade? lol
Apr 26, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: no lol i wish
Apr 26, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: she is pretty as fuck
Apr 26, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: and rich
Apr 26, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles what you need to find is some lonely 89 year old woman who is loaded
Apr 26, 2018 11:13 PM - migles: lol
Apr 26, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Marry her and make her final years on this earth something to remember lol
Apr 26, 2018 11:13 PM - migles: i need to fix my brain
Apr 26, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My luck if I married an 89 year old woman she would live to be 120 lol
Apr 26, 2018 11:14 PM - migles: psio send wife nudes
Apr 26, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh Evie launcher for Android is smooth and nice
Apr 26, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use apex launcher
Apr 26, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Evie seems like just another improved stock launcher
Apr 26, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing really setting it apart from apex or nova
Apr 26, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna test out a few tonight see what this tablet likes best and I like best lol
Apr 26, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably end up on Nova again but I do like to check them out.
Apr 27, 2018 12:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: i went from nova to apex
Apr 27, 2018 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: not really any big differences between them at least at the time but it seemed like people preferred it and maybe it was a bit more up to date i guess
Apr 27, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tried Hola launcher for Froyo hmmm might keep it very plain but it's fastest
Apr 27, 2018 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Apr 27, 2018 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: that old?
Apr 27, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's super old but it makes my tablet seem like instant loading of apps and it seems to use like 300MB's less RAM than Nova
Apr 27, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doesn't do like searching for apps or voice control with Cortana and all those kinds of bells and whistles but it does have a desktop and icons so that's like 99.9999% of my use of my tablet lol
Apr 27, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After I load like Chrome or Edge (depending on the task) or an emulator the launcher is just dead weight lol
Apr 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird that Microsoft's Edge is faster loading and better than Chrome, but at least on my tablet Youtube does not work on it... Shame because other than the Youtube issue I like it better than Chome.
Apr 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (Conversely on PC Chrome all the way, performance is not a problem I got 16GB's of RAM and my CPU hit's like 5Ghz lol)
Apr 27, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about trying out some of the other Android browsers and see what is best these days, I have been hearing FireFox has gotten good again.
Apr 27, 2018 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have firefox chrome and samsung internet
Apr 27, 2018 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i primarily use chrome
Apr 27, 2018 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: firefox i only use when chrome isn't working right with a website
Apr 27, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try out Edge, it's amazing for stubborn web pages and better than Chrome for downloading stuff
Apr 27, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to try FF and Opera and 1 or 2 more tonight lol
Apr 27, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How is the Samsung one? It's mentioned in a web page I was just looking at.


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 28, 2018)

Apr 27, 2018 4:39 AM - Veho: Sup.
Apr 27, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I can log in on my PC at least lol
Apr 27, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But only because Chrome has my password saved lol
Apr 27, 2018 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yes my recommended browser for Android is now Dolphin it's super nice 
Apr 27, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I didn't try Opera yet... lol
Apr 27, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or FireFox hmmm
Apr 27, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chrome is just so slow for some reason on Android, Edge is super fast and works awesome except Youtube doesn't work so that's a big negative for me.
Apr 27, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iRC7jXH.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zYbIY3u.png
Apr 27, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UC1NzM6.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SMBwq7X.jpg lol
Apr 27, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: Now reply to the PM with this account to increase confusion.
Apr 27, 2018 4:58 AM - Veho: I invited you to the convo.
Apr 27, 2018 4:58 AM - Veho: So now your old account is talking to your new account  
Apr 27, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol account ception lol
Apr 27, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: And I invited Bortz and Shaunj66 and one of them will be able to help, I hope.
Apr 27, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that would be awesome, I do like to lay in bed and shit post on my China tablet lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Be like half awake and see some funny meme and be all like "Ohhh ha! I need to share this!" lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't see an option to import my bookmarks from Chrome... damn Chrome gets to stay I mean the hundreds of porn links alone make it impossible to replace! lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kU8AJad.mp4
Apr 27, 2018 5:04 AM - Veho: How come Chrome won't sync your hystory across devices?
Apr 27, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SUJfRzW
Apr 27, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it can I think? I don't have my browsers sync to each other... I have a lot of browsers... lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I compartmentalize hacking/porn/social/bills lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of an extra layer of security in my mind. Not sure it helps but I try lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure if one browser gets compromised somehow it shouldn't bleed into the others since I use portable versions of said browsers and sometimes I go so far as to use a different brand browser lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also no passwords are shared between anything lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably led to my issues here... lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So secure even I can't get in lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SNs6I
Apr 27, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SNY5u
Apr 27, 2018 5:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX7_OMBaUcQ
Apr 27, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SNt1ZGf
Apr 27, 2018 5:22 AM - Veho: LOL
Apr 27, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The comments I am literally almost in tears laughing at what people came up with.
Apr 27, 2018 5:26 AM - Veho: https://78.media.tumblr.com/5e6eec036b5af18c5ccd7a63bb627748/tumblr_p61xmixwpl1u0glb4o1_1280.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me of that youtube video's with the guy who does that black guys voice and talks about animals lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeFxdkaFzRA
Apr 27, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These ones if you haven't seen them they are funny as hell 
Apr 27, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All of them.
Apr 27, 2018 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqQL-1gZF8
Apr 27, 2018 5:41 AM - Veho: LOL
Apr 27, 2018 5:41 AM - Veho: I remember that guy  
Apr 27, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I'm just tired of all these animals having giant penis's...." lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:45 AM - Veho: Does Android Go support older devices?
Apr 27, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but only if your device is supported so like who ever made it would need to release the update or like CM
Apr 27, 2018 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a 3rd party custom ROM would probably be most likely IE for an older machine the only way you would see it since companies don't do shit for support
Apr 27, 2018 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm surprised Nvidia has updated the Sheild TV so much
Apr 27, 2018 5:52 AM - Veho: I'm intrigued by this thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_PFiQa4jAo
Apr 27, 2018 5:53 AM - Veho: I'm always intrigued by these watch-sized mobile phones but I love the landscape screen orientation here.
Apr 27, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was bigger you could have the preditor arm count down thing as a screen saver lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The laugh as a ring tone lol
Apr 27, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=preditor+qctivates+arm+nuke&&view=detail&mid=B258F2E65F8B08B118F3B258F2E65F8B08B118F3&&FORM=VRDGAR
Apr 27, 2018 6:00 AM - Veho: I would craft a tiny clamshell casing for that watch (remove the straps), add a tiny BT controller, and have a tiny portable console  
Apr 27, 2018 6:00 AM - Veho: Say, 8bitdo.
Apr 27, 2018 6:01 AM - Veho: It's roughly the same size.
Apr 27, 2018 6:06 AM - Veho: I would also like a miniscule keyboard to go with it but that's pushing it  
Apr 27, 2018 6:07 AM - Veho: https://www.lindy.ie/images/products/medium/1348788871-65735100.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 6:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gGUshgT.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 6:44 AM - kenenthk: Well guys I'm joining a gym
Apr 27, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: You gonna gymnate?
Apr 27, 2018 6:47 AM - kenenthk: Set up looks awesome message chairs spa and tanning beds 24/7
Apr 27, 2018 6:48 AM - Localhorst86: are you going to be the gym leader or will you be one of those annoying brats I technically don't have to beat to get the badge?
Apr 27, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: It's 24/7 so it'll be pretty dead since I'm off work at midnight gotta get that tan goin 
Apr 27, 2018 6:53 AM - Veho: So you're only going to tan?
Apr 27, 2018 6:57 AM - kenenthk: Obviously not lol
Apr 27, 2018 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Maybe once a week
Apr 27, 2018 7:03 AM - Veho: What else you gonna do?
Apr 27, 2018 7:03 AM - Veho: Do you plan on getting swole?
Apr 27, 2018 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Roids possibly
Apr 27, 2018 8:13 AM - Veho: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bac3MCODgFp/
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 AM - T-hug: Whoever said putting up coving is easy needs a slap
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug!!! Hey 
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you do account thingies? lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:17 AM - T-hug: Sup
Apr 27, 2018 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got an old old old account I need deleted or something so I can use just this account so I can recover the password lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was on my tablet tried to log in, couldn't remember the password did a recovery thing and for some reason reset this ancient account and it was all downhill from there lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:26 AM - T-hug: Pm
Apr 27, 2018 8:27 AM - T-hug: Watch this from 5.50: https://youtu.be/YG7Wf312_Vo
Apr 27, 2018 8:27 AM - T-hug: 
Apr 27, 2018 8:31 AM - Veho: T-hug, I invited you to PM.
Apr 27, 2018 8:32 AM - Veho: I watched the video from 5:50 to the end, what did I miss? :/
Apr 27, 2018 8:38 AM - T-hug: Just his enthusiasm for coving
Apr 27, 2018 8:41 AM - Veho: "You can proudly say 'I did that'."
Apr 27, 2018 8:41 AM - Veho: He seems nice.
Apr 27, 2018 8:42 AM - T-hug: Im using polystyrene coving
Apr 27, 2018 8:42 AM - T-hug: And its hard to cut evenly
Apr 27, 2018 8:42 AM - T-hug: I bought a mitre block but my saw isnt long enough LOL
Apr 27, 2018 8:42 AM - T-hug: Diy fails
Apr 27, 2018 8:43 AM - T-hug: Sorted Psionic Roshambo?
Apr 27, 2018 8:58 AM - Veho: Yet another endeavour foiled by a too small tool  
Apr 27, 2018 9:02 AM - T-hug: Oh well god of war it is
Apr 27, 2018 9:08 AM - kenenthk: Oh God two psis
Apr 27, 2018 9:10 AM - kenenthk: T hug that guy only has 6 subscribers make a news article about it
Apr 27, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope horribly wrong lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Down to my one tablet and what ever magic password this one is using lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:12 AM - kenenthk: Is it ifuckmidgets
Apr 27, 2018 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be... Lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Kind of hard to beeheavy rain is an 8 year old game
Apr 27, 2018 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Believe
Apr 27, 2018 9:17 AM - Chary: jaaaaayyysoooon
Apr 27, 2018 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 years before that was what PS1 era? Loo
Apr 27, 2018 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Progress has slowed a bit
Apr 27, 2018 9:18 AM - kenenthk: Never knew they remade it for ps4
Apr 27, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will get ultra HD remake on apS5?
Apr 27, 2018 9:19 AM - kenenthk: I mean copy and paste source code resale for $60
Apr 27, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS5 lol even
Apr 27, 2018 9:20 AM - kenenthk: I enjoy me a good PSY5 keeps her in line 
Apr 27, 2018 9:20 AM - Chary: P$5
Apr 27, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: now with 20% more APU powa
Apr 27, 2018 9:23 AM - kenenthk: What was the name of that game that upset parents Detroit something
Apr 27, 2018 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Detroit is pretty upsetting lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.instagram.com/p/BhfQTjzlclD/
Apr 27, 2018 9:28 AM - Veho: The game is called "Google Street View of Detroit" and it's very graphic and disturbing.
Apr 27, 2018 9:28 AM - kenenthk: That made me laugh for some reason
Apr 27, 2018 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Why does everything from Detroit upset people
Apr 27, 2018 9:29 AM - Veho: Did you see Detroit?
Apr 27, 2018 9:30 AM - kenenthk: How can you when there's too much bl
Apr 27, 2018 9:30 AM - kenenthk: Smoke even
Apr 27, 2018 9:31 AM - Veho: Half the city looks like Pripyat.
Apr 27, 2018 9:31 AM - Veho: http://twistedsifter.com/2011/02/ruins-of-detroit-yves-marchand-romain-meffre/
Apr 27, 2018 9:34 AM - kenenthk: And every celebrity from Detroit didn't do shit to revive it that say they love the city 
Apr 27, 2018 9:37 AM - Veho: There's only so much a celebrity can do, really.
Apr 27, 2018 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ruins lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Vb9kpus.png
Apr 27, 2018 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3WNvZPDqSzQ
Apr 27, 2018 10:39 AM - Veho: Heh.
Apr 27, 2018 11:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WFqWvPE.mp4
Apr 27, 2018 11:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Lpe3eSK.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 11:43 AM - Veho: migles this is for you: https://i.imgur.com/1YB7EZn.mp4
Apr 27, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: that syncs up with the music i'm listening to
Apr 27, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Apr 27, 2018 12:03 PM - migles: nice daily booty
Apr 27, 2018 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol Veho that's a good way to get pickpockets
Apr 27, 2018 12:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad you have to ruin a pair of pants to do it..
Apr 27, 2018 12:11 PM - Veho: At first I thought you were talking about the ass punching gif and I got confused.
Apr 27, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: wait, was not he talking about the booty punching?
Apr 27, 2018 1:02 PM - Veho: No, that greentext about pickpocketing.
Apr 27, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: hoo, i ignored it
Apr 27, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: read it now
Apr 27, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: isn't that how you get bacteria in ya dick
Apr 27, 2018 1:07 PM - Taffy: ...I scroll down to see that^
Apr 27, 2018 1:08 PM - Veho: Yeah also some pickpockets pickpocket by slitting the pocket with a razor, it's smoother than trying to shove your hand in a pocket. So there's that.
Apr 27, 2018 1:13 PM - Veho: Bye now.
Apr 27, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzb2wTBjYFA&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 27, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRP4nAGMYCY New True Facts about!!! lol
Apr 27, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: psio
Apr 27, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: so gpd win, cool or nay?
Apr 27, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: its meh the power vr gpu has horrid emulator support
Apr 27, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i have a slightly better power vr chip in this tablet it works fine but would be better with better drivers
Apr 27, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/j0AS6Dl.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: amazingly mali has better drivers
Apr 27, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol migles
Apr 27, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Luckily my belly isn't that big
Apr 27, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho how do they do that without slitting you in the process
Apr 27, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: The first message was in response to the ass punching, the second one was not
Apr 27, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JyAUxjx
Apr 27, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/s6wzzze.jpg
Apr 27, 2018 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Haha
Apr 27, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1SLuyUD
Apr 27, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is why it takes me like an extra 30 seconds at the ATM....
Apr 27, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to look at everything and poke and prod and pull on stuff to see if it's real lol
Apr 27, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something that would help with this issue? If the ATM company would put a picture of the ATM on that front screen and say something like "STOP before you insert your card does the machine look exactly like this?" lol
Apr 27, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: i just smash a bunch of buttons in the pin number thing
Apr 27, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: the moment before the screen shows up
Apr 27, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: and use the numbers to navigate the menu
Apr 27, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: makes the job a bit harder to the guy keylogging that shit
Apr 27, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: smash numbers, insert card, continue smashing until it loads, try to put the pin at the same speed i was smashing the numbers, put all my fingers in the most keys i can (so it is very hard to film which keys i pressed)
Apr 27, 2018 6:17 PM - Depravo: There are only two minds. Change my gender.
Apr 27, 2018 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ask a doctor about changing your gender 
Apr 27, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: It's Friday nights, lads.
Apr 27, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: And my theme tune for tonight is.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuRx8ajKZkw
Apr 27, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: Just like every other Friday.
Apr 27, 2018 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's 2:30 PM in the afternnoon
Apr 27, 2018 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not night yet
Apr 27, 2018 6:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But i guess we can play Jennifer Lopez's Waiting for tonight until it's night 
Apr 27, 2018 6:27 PM - Depravo: 7.27pm in the normal world.
Apr 27, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: Whassuuuuuup.
Apr 27, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: Veho in da house!
Apr 27, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: So I was really intrigued by that DM98 Android watch-phone, but then it turned out it doesn't have a microSD card slot and you're stuck with built-in storage, which is ridiculous.
Apr 27, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: Did you intend to store your entire porn collection on your watch?
Apr 27, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 27, 2018 7:16 PM - Veho: Come on, 4GB total is just plain lame.
Apr 27, 2018 7:17 PM - Depravo: After a year I've only used 15GB of my phone.
Apr 27, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: But do you use your phone for other stuff or just as a phone?
Apr 27, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Emulators, movies, music... ?
Apr 27, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: Just as a phone, really.
Apr 27, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: I have Spotify but the only stuff I have downloaded is their Arcade Fire discography.
Apr 27, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: On the plus side: Because I only use it as a phone I only have to charge it every two days.
Apr 27, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: That's a big plus.
Apr 27, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: I have a low end Nokia as a second phone, the battery lasts a week.
Apr 27, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: A 'second' phone. AKA burner, right?
Apr 27, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: For the mistress?
Apr 27, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: 
Apr 27, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: Hmmm, should I upgrade my melodica?
Apr 27, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: Back in the day, mobile phone providers had crappy packages that charged extra for calls to other providers.
Apr 27, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: So much more that it paid off to have two phones on two different providers just so you could call people on their own network and save money.
Apr 27, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Nowadays I keep both numbers for nostalgic reasons.
Apr 27, 2018 7:29 PM - Depravo: I had a second phone for a previous job.
Apr 27, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: I got a new phone/sim but didn't tell them my new number.
Apr 27, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: I only turned the old one on when I wanted to hear from them.
Apr 27, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: Same here  
Apr 27, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: The HR only has one of my numbers, the other one is secret.
Apr 27, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: On Wednesday I found Madeline McCann.
Apr 27, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: Is that some new slang, or am I missing the joke?
Apr 27, 2018 7:38 PM - Depravo: I found a hospital file at work belonging to a Madeline McCann.
Apr 27, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: It made me chuckle at the time.
Apr 27, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: Plot twist: It wasn't THAT Madeline McCann.
Apr 27, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mrs McCans
Apr 27, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 27, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But only call her that if she has nice cans 
Apr 27, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1-k7VYwsHg
Apr 27, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: Alton is so old  
Apr 27, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: Never heard of him.
Apr 27, 2018 7:59 PM - Veho: He is most famous for hosting the cooking show Good Eats back in the 90s.
Apr 27, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: His subsequent ventures aren't as good.
Apr 27, 2018 8:05 PM - Devin: I've watched every episode of Good Eats when it was on Netflix. (Not sure if it still is.) Soooo good.
Apr 27, 2018 8:05 PM - Devin: https://youtu.be/HRJIHFwzMTE
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 PM - Veho: See this shit? I like this shit: https://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_495599.html?wid=1451237
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 PM - Veho: Knowing full well that it's shit.
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:05 PM - Devin: I've watched every episode of Good Eats when it was on Netflix. (Not sure if it still is.) Soooo good. < I torrented it all
Apr 27, 2018 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super great
Apr 27, 2018 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for the new one
Apr 27, 2018 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which reminds me, I need to torrent it again since my external HDD died and I lost a few of them
Apr 27, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: There's a new one coming?
Apr 27, 2018 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, he's doing a sort of reboot of it
Apr 27, 2018 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly "sometime in 2018"
Apr 27, 2018 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2016/nov/02/food-network-alton-brown-good-eats-sequel
Apr 27, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alton Browns Better Eats! lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: "He can say what he wants and use ingredients he wants and not care about what network execs think"
Apr 27, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: He's talking about gluten, isn't he?
Apr 27, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alton Brown cooking with weed!
Apr 27, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I know what your thinking... brownies! but you would be thinking wrong!"
Apr 27, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I like to make hash corn beef hash!"
Apr 27, 2018 8:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CAN CAN CAN CAN 
Apr 27, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You see it's a very flexible herb, and can be paired with meats and cheeses and of course chocolate!"
Apr 27, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: "Introduce some acidity to offset the earthy flavor of realy dank kush."
Apr 27, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "If you want to really wake and bake, you can put some herb in your souffle, it can make it so high that your souffle will never fall!"
Apr 27, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 27, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: 
Apr 27, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/trouteyes/status/989966325308116992
Apr 27, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHpfNXCBj8w
Apr 27, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: I really want one of these http://www.alesis.com/products/view2/vortex-wireless-2
Apr 27, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: I know I can't play one but I'll feel as cool as shit wearing it.
Apr 27, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you get that and I will get a theraman and we can start a band! lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Theremin-Fully-Compliant-Electronic-Instrument/dp/B0013MSIA8
Apr 27, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We can be a punk band, pretend to do way too many drugs and be like Johny Rotten lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:46 PM - Depravo: Because no one wants a non-compliant theremin.
Apr 27, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 27, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We will see how compliant it is after I overclock it and add some metal effects!
Apr 27, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/4e73028ae219768a3556b2c32e66547267a9f596/1698_0_3596_4496/master/3596.jpg?w%3D300%26q%3D55%26auto%3Dformat%26usm%3D12%26fit%3Dmax%26s%3Db1a1b132bc9c3928d94ba2d8257f655b&imgrefurl=https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/mar/25/john-lydon-without-punk-i-would-have-probably-become-a-drug-dealer&h=375&w=300&tbnid=A59MVN6BeP_otM:
Apr 27, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He kind of looks like someone hit him with a shovel
Apr 27, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/mar/25/john-lydon-without-punk-i-would-have-probably-become-a-drug-dealer
Apr 27, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I pick my nose! We have so much in common lol
Apr 27, 2018 8:56 PM - Veho: I pick Psi's nose too.
Apr 27, 2018 8:56 PM - Veho: Psi, did you get your account stuff in order?
Apr 27, 2018 8:56 PM - Veho: Did you get your old account deleted?
Apr 27, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBiJqrDFgHY
Apr 27, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Old account where?
Apr 27, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He changed the old email address but this one is still weirded out, but he changed the password and told it too me so at least I can get into it lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo might be able to repair the damage I have done.. (It's pretty screwed up somehow) lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye I had a super super super old account here like 2009? I tried to do an account recovery on this one since I couldn't remember my password
Apr 27, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and it somehow sent my the info for my old account lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but not this one.
Apr 27, 2018 9:01 PM - Veho: tl;dr: Psi is a dupe account  ;O;
Apr 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what is up with this account but none of the recovery options work on it lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I have 3 accounts now lol I made one last night too
Apr 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psionic Roshamboi lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Veho: Someone buy me this: http://www.neoi.de/2_produkte/906_en.html
Apr 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Psi is a dupe!
Apr 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.co.uk/906-mobile-phone-Credit-sized/dp/B01N2UW07S/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_107_t_0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=88AM9ZV957RT515KA4T5
Apr 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: I feel violated.
Apr 27, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:07 PM - Veho: "Exclusive MSN Chat client with Neoi Coomsuite, compatible and working with ICQ, Yahoo, AOL messenger"  
Apr 27, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo what is weird is I think I couldn't log into that account so I made this one lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Account recovery must be a pain lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: So who were you?
Apr 27, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent you a PM with like all my info lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I managed to change the password on this account just now so it's good lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: Who was he? Xuphor  ;O;
Apr 27, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my gmail was just ringing at me and I don't know why lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I have seen the name Xuphor before what did he do? sort of infamous? lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you must have used a different email address for this
Apr 27, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just some loser who lied about having some terminal disease of some kind that I forget and tried to gain sympathy from the Temp and such
Apr 27, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually was like "Oh a celeb paid for my treatment so everything will be ok!"
Apr 27, 2018 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: might want to get the newest one deleted
Apr 27, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: alts are kinda frowned upon
Apr 27, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi what was your old username though?
Apr 27, 2018 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: inb4Psiwasmonkatallalong
Apr 27, 2018 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 27, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that qwerty phone must be awful to use
Apr 27, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: look at those tiny buttons
Apr 27, 2018 9:28 PM - Depravo: It was RonJeremy69
Apr 27, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: 
Apr 27, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: who?
Apr 27, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 27, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 27, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi seriously though what was your previous alt
Apr 27, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: JonthanD lol sort of a mutation of my first name and last initial lol
Apr 27, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember me oldest account though, or the email associated with it, I think I used it back when there was GBA roms to download here lol
Apr 27, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably was like buzzz or M$ Agent or Iceman or Snowclash or something stupid lol
Apr 27, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZikXBs5
Apr 27, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2XuCoPp I had one of these parrots, they are hilarious... I wish I had it on video but this lady I knew tried to give it some grapefruit and it threw it off it's cage back at her and screeched at her for like 10 minutes lol
Apr 27, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RIIBGMU
Apr 27, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1iypLMy Ron is not included!!!!
Apr 27, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YVQM3md
Apr 27, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7QK3g0v.mp4 Where will you be when the acid kicks in?
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: remember spilitz?
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: guys you remember spilitz?
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: hes streaming
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.twitch.tv/spoilly
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: zelda 1
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: and some other nes and snes later
Apr 27, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: enjoy
Apr 27, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfZTK2XStME
Apr 27, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvkpWOsbBLU
Apr 28, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaoJErxYLtM wow....
Apr 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YgSPaXgAdzE?list=RDQMQrEGpzS47_M
Apr 28, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Syjxs1T
Apr 28, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I just tried my Forgotten Worlds Emulator thing and it wouldn't load  then I tried Diablo II (modded for fun) and it wouldn't load so I checked if Nvidia had a driver update and they did and it fixed everything.
Apr 28, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CoinOps Gold for PC is coming out soon


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 29, 2018)

Apr 28, 2018 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Apr 28, 2018 6:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Apr 28, 2018 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you too
Apr 28, 2018 6:26 AM - T-hug: Charming
Apr 28, 2018 7:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sczIQKR.jpg
Apr 28, 2018 7:27 AM - kenenthk: I thought thats how British people greeted each other
Apr 28, 2018 8:10 AM - migles: damn its cold
Apr 28, 2018 8:10 AM - migles: yesterday was cold as well
Apr 28, 2018 8:10 AM - migles: it seemed like the summer was here, but no..
Apr 28, 2018 8:11 AM - migles: time to run criptocurrency miners to make my room warm
Apr 28, 2018 8:45 AM - Ericthegreat: That's a weird spam
Apr 28, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Apr 28, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: where is the daily booty»
Apr 28, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: ?
Apr 28, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUMx1Rmijzc
Apr 28, 2018 3:57 PM - Depravo: Current status: pub
Apr 28, 2018 4:04 PM - Veho: Current status: in-laws.
Apr 28, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bedroom lol
Apr 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Veho: 
Apr 28, 2018 4:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4ge4Fcn.jpg
Apr 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to stream media from my PC is driving me crazy... I get DLNA working fine, the next day it's not working again....
Apr 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And here I am, using FTP for like 10 years with 0 problems ever ;O;
Apr 28, 2018 4:24 PM - Veho: My TV doesn't support FTP
Apr 28, 2018 4:28 PM - p1ngpong: you know what really shitty?
Apr 28, 2018 4:28 PM - p1ngpong: switch owners
Apr 28, 2018 4:28 PM - p1ngpong: LOL
Apr 28, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 28, 2018 4:30 PM - p1ngpong: you know what else is really shitty?
Apr 28, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah I am not sure what my problems are it's either my new router or Windows 10... I was using FTP just fine for ages like I could stream movies from my PC to the Wii over FTP just fine.
Apr 28, 2018 4:30 PM - p1ngpong: the performance of last gen ports on the nintendo switch
Apr 28, 2018 4:30 PM - p1ngpong: LOL
Apr 28, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol p1ng you can't play games on a Switch 
Apr 28, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is only propaganda perpetuated by Nintendo!
Apr 28, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blllaarrgghh!!! was blaming Windows 10... was Android VLC it needs a setting to clear it's cache each shut down or something.
Apr 28, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like last time I had this issue was the same problem.
Apr 28, 2018 5:32 PM - migles: blame microsoft
Apr 28, 2018 5:46 PM - Veho: I bought a very tiny camera.
Apr 28, 2018 5:46 PM - Veho: Quelima SQ12.
Apr 28, 2018 5:48 PM - Veho: It's really small.
Apr 28, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got the AV cables for my Saturn today, so everything is working nice
Apr 28, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now just waiting for that mod chip ._.
Apr 28, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: no daily shoutbox booty :C
Apr 28, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: btw
Apr 28, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: i now have an hacked N3ds
Apr 28, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: what should i do now
Apr 28, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell it ;O;
Apr 28, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: anything special to install in it?
Apr 28, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: :C
Apr 28, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: then i would had to get another one and get dinoh to send me the card yet again?
Apr 28, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: seriously tough, i had a bunch of stuff in my old 3ds
Apr 28, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: i forget most of the stuff i had
Apr 28, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: had some GBC VC but heh, gba is better for thoose
Apr 28, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: ho right, DS save managers
Apr 28, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: ho, freeshop, didn't installed that yet
Apr 28, 2018 6:10 PM - Depravo: Saw Infinity War today. Anybody want spoilers?
Apr 28, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: i want
Apr 28, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: Everyone dies?
Apr 28, 2018 6:25 PM - Depravo: Yes.
Apr 28, 2018 6:25 PM - Depravo: Actually that's not true.
Apr 28, 2018 6:26 PM - Veho: Everyone is sent to the Shadow Realm.
Apr 28, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: and they all fight in the shadow realm having an infinite fight?
Apr 28, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: Having a gin-free night.
Apr 28, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/KNikKBB.jpg
Apr 28, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: sponsored by MSI
Apr 28, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Ha, yeah. I never try to remove those stickers in case it leaves a mess.
Apr 28, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: its always fun to friends\other people see the specs
Apr 28, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: instead of asking and bothering you with that questions
Apr 28, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: also to differenciate easily laptops
Apr 28, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: There you go. You now know how I roll.
Apr 28, 2018 7:13 PM - Titanica: Hello
Apr 28, 2018 7:13 PM - Titanica: This is cool
Apr 28, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: hallo
Apr 28, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: The drink is green chartreuse BTW
Apr 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chartreuse_(liqueur)#Green_Chartreuse
Apr 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Titanica: I've never known this thing existed
Apr 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Titanica: this "Shoutbox"
Apr 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Titanica: Pretty cool
Apr 28, 2018 7:17 PM - Depravo: It doesn't exist until you have 100 posts.
Apr 28, 2018 7:17 PM - Titanica: Really?
Apr 28, 2018 7:18 PM - Titanica: Wow!
Apr 28, 2018 7:18 PM - Titanica: Is there anything else you can unlock?
Apr 28, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Member_Ranks
Apr 28, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: Not sure if that is still up to date.
Apr 28, 2018 7:19 PM - Titanica: Cool!
Apr 28, 2018 7:45 PM - blujay: https://twitter.com/RyanRibbity/status/990128220971327488
Apr 28, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have over 9,000 posts it lets you type in all caps!
Apr 28, 2018 7:53 PM - Depravo: Decided to go on the absinthe.
Apr 28, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: My first sip told me it will be the only one.
Apr 28, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 28, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Absinthe is good mixed with something?
Apr 28, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/absinthe-cocktails?utm_term=.jykvPO0N#.njewPlvL
Apr 28, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember what it tastes like to be honest, I tried it when they first "unbanned" it here, I guess it was never banned but it was so unpopular that no places carried it but that was over 20 years ago lol
Apr 28, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Mine is mixed with sugar and water.
Apr 28, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: It's not the strength, it's the taste. Not a HUGE aniseed fan.
Apr 28, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Hmmm, instead of dripping iced water over a sugar cube maybe I should just mix it with gomme syrup.
Apr 28, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: And gin.
Apr 28, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol is that one of those cocktails?
Apr 28, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wattlebirdblog.com/2014/09/18/corpse-reviver-2/
Apr 28, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one claims to have Gin and Absinthe lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: I was drinking that the other week.
Apr 28, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: Surely you were here man!
Apr 28, 2018 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Apr 28, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: Althougth I substituted Lillet Blanc with Noilly Prat.
Apr 28, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounded familiar lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it good?
Apr 28, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you said it was but I need to start writing things down lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: I got imbecilically drunk on it so it must have been.
Apr 28, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: The thinking was that if I got drunk on a hangover cure then I wouldn't get a hangover.
Apr 28, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Apparently it doesn't work like that.
Apr 28, 2018 8:08 PM - kenenthk: I'd be drunk right now but I have to do a half day of work tomorrow
Apr 28, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: imgur says it was 4 weeks ago https://i.imgur.com/2u5YYdH.jpg
Apr 28, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you trying to do a full days work in only a half day? lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that looks good I think? lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: He must be Amish.
Apr 28, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: Oh it was. Went down REALLY easily.
Apr 28, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: Maybe that's why it's a good hair-of-the-dog drink.
Apr 28, 2018 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I curse and treat people like shit I'm a good Amish man
Apr 28, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: I really should remember to abuse my powers in the shoutbox.
Apr 28, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 28, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They no make am Amish Ninja game
Apr 28, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: It's fun to edit people's shout to correct typos AFTER they've made a second shout to correct it.
Apr 28, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my farts smell of elder berries!
Apr 28, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: See, I can't correct it until you do.
Apr 28, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: Fuck it. Margaritas it is.
Apr 28, 2018 8:31 PM - Seriel: you should go around the whole forum and fix all the typos
Apr 28, 2018 8:31 PM - Seriel: very responsible use of moderation powers
Apr 28, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: I very rarely use them. It's like I have seventeen ghostly uncle bens looming over me.
Apr 28, 2018 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 28, 2018 9:20 PM - Depravo: So how come you can't spell Kenneth?
Apr 28, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: Today I was in a Wetherspoons in Castleford wearing a surplus German army shirt.
Apr 28, 2018 9:46 PM - Depravo: My question is: Is this cultural appropriation?
Apr 28, 2018 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Why do you turn your life to alcohol
Apr 28, 2018 10:09 PM - Depravo: Without alcohol I wouldn't have much of a life.
Apr 28, 2018 10:09 PM - Depravo: Here's a photo of my shirt in the modern retro stylee https://i.imgur.com/Xu7J5uF.jpg
Apr 28, 2018 10:39 PM - kenenthk: I don't have much of a life with alcohol
Apr 28, 2018 10:47 PM - blujay: beard
Apr 28, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: Well yeah.
Apr 28, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: Regular viewers know that I'm going a year without shaving.
Apr 28, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: It's a kind of resolution.
Apr 28, 2018 10:53 PM - Depravo: Last year I counted how many poos I did (396). This year I'm seeing what happens if I don't shave for a year.
Apr 28, 2018 10:54 PM - blujay: 396 poos? I'm pretty sure that if it weren't for the time I had to go to the hospital for it, that is more than my entire life
Apr 28, 2018 10:54 PM - blujay: I have medical issues to say the least
Apr 28, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: I cropped it back to stubble on Jan 1st. Haven't shaved since.
Apr 28, 2018 10:55 PM - Depravo: You really do. 1 a day is normal.
Apr 28, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: Wow, what a great audience.
Apr 28, 2018 11:05 PM - Depravo: And tonight on the Depravo show... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4A5HwMOfW8
Apr 28, 2018 11:10 PM - blujay: sorry i'm switching back and force between internet, OW, and development work
Apr 28, 2018 11:10 PM - blujay: i know i have issues lol. also, good luck with the no shaving
Apr 28, 2018 11:16 PM - kenenthk: A lot of people can go a year without shaving and it won't grow that long still
Apr 28, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: FORTH
Apr 28, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: And in other news: Depravo gets a Twitter like from a video game writer (and Terry Pratchett's daughter) for something I said while drunk.
Apr 28, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: Justification enough for drinking. I thang yow.
Apr 28, 2018 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Tell him to write a good pokemon game
Apr 28, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Pokemon Pikachu's Dungeon of Love!
Apr 28, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ash used whips and chains it was super effective!
Apr 28, 2018 11:43 PM - Depravo: Just mixed margarita #4.
Apr 28, 2018 11:43 PM - Depravo: Or maybe 5.
Apr 28, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZMs5poQ
Apr 28, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have some chocolate! lol
Apr 28, 2018 11:48 PM - Depravo: OK, I am officially not weird.
Apr 28, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: But my dream is still to find a girl I can sing this with in a pub karaoke https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_rGdfcovKM
Apr 28, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: I would probably marry that girl. Then be deeply unhappy.
Apr 28, 2018 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Sexy cyborg? I thin Costello has dibs already
Apr 28, 2018 11:55 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I think Costello underestimated our collective apathy for internet nobodies.
Apr 28, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: Unless he's catering for a prospective audience.
Apr 29, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: life is strange
Apr 29, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: loved that game
Apr 29, 2018 12:12 AM - Depravo: I loved it more than you.
Apr 29, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: Played Before The Storm this week.
Apr 29, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: It made me want to punch everybody and everything in the face on behalf of Chloe Price.
Apr 29, 2018 12:25 AM - migles: lel
Apr 29, 2018 12:25 AM - migles: max is an asshole
Apr 29, 2018 12:26 AM - migles: she ghosts her friends
Apr 29, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: but i am tired and its time for me to go, talk about this other day
Apr 29, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Costello needs to interview playboy bunnies
Apr 29, 2018 12:36 AM - kenenthk: I knew she was a lesbian from the start tbh
Apr 29, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WfwlXpBgpBc?t=28
Apr 29, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T5vk5OU38A This "Hardest NES games" list is hmmm Blaster Master isn't that hard...
Apr 29, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Challenging yes but hard? No,,, now the rest of the list yeah... welcome hell lol
Apr 29, 2018 1:58 AM - kenenthk: Shut up psi
Apr 29, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 29, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_2490_15-ways-to-instantly-spot-and-skip-horrible-youtube-videos/
Apr 29, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.cracked.com/pictofacts-937-24-darkly-brilliant-tips-improving-your-food-game/
Apr 29, 2018 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i played sm64 online
Apr 29, 2018 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: backwards long jumped up 2 flights of stairs
Apr 29, 2018 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: and beat bowser
Apr 29, 2018 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: 2 other people tried to get up the stairs along with me
Apr 29, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: everyone made it and i came 2nd
Apr 29, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: was fun
Apr 29, 2018 3:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt win the raffle
Apr 29, 2018 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: that switch would have made a nice gift to my brother
Apr 29, 2018 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: its funny that the 4-5th place prizes are better than the 2nd-3rd place prices lol
Apr 29, 2018 3:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: bittboy might be technically more expensive than $25 but they're not worth what they're asking for them
Apr 29, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Innomax-Genesis-400-Gentle-Wave-Waterbed-Mattress/38462866
Apr 29, 2018 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i heard they kept lowering the price on the bittboy too
Apr 29, 2018 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess it wasnt selling well enough
Apr 29, 2018 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks like a sale but it may be permanent
Apr 29, 2018 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: theres probably no more than $15 in parts and labor in that thing
Apr 29, 2018 3:39 AM - kenenthk: Are you trying to say you want a bittboy
Apr 29, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MYOHYA-Portable-Child-Game-Player-Support-TV-out-Color-Screen-Handheld-Video-Game-Player-Retro-Console/32845025292.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.10.52381255xBmixi&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10709_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_1071
Apr 29, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't this like the bittboy?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 30, 2018)

Apr 29, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: no i'm saying i'd rather take the amazon gift card
Apr 29, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: that would buy me 1.5 months of ps now
Apr 29, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: which i could use to play lots of games
Apr 29, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: 100% exact same design as bittboy
Apr 29, 2018 4:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably made at the same factory
Apr 29, 2018 4:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: with the same designs
Apr 29, 2018 4:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: theres no list of games tho
Apr 29, 2018 4:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: wonder if they're the same as bittboy
Apr 29, 2018 4:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would hope not
Apr 29, 2018 4:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: and yup that price seems more correct
Apr 29, 2018 4:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: for that price you can buy like 5 and give them to all the kids in the family
Apr 29, 2018 4:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: and if they break it who cares
Apr 29, 2018 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: and they won't care if most of the games aren't well known
Apr 29, 2018 4:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that it has lots of homebrew games
Apr 29, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: i got my grandson one of those psp loking gba snes genesis emulation machines surprisingly its still working
Apr 29, 2018 4:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: bittboy are literally making cheap chinese crap and trying to pass it off as a legit quality product
Apr 29, 2018 4:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: and people buy them not knowing better thanks to sites like this advertising them and failing to mention the fact that most of the games on there are homebrew and they're missing a lot of popular titles like zelda
Apr 29, 2018 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/X9-5-0-Large-Screen-8GB-Portable-Handheld-Game-Consoles-Built-in-300-Classic-NES-Games/32809286334.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.174.67b71c95eE6E5E&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10152_10709_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10342_10547_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10697_10696_10084_10083_10618_10710_10307_10059_308_100031_10103_441_10624_1062
Apr 29, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: this thing plays a lot more and has a microsd slot lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NES games and Genesis seem to run best GBA and SNES is hit and miss
Apr 29, 2018 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: its almost 3 times as much tho
Apr 29, 2018 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: and for that price you can get an android console
Apr 29, 2018 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: and run any emulator you want
Apr 29, 2018 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: instead of the likely shitty ones they use
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had an android ps vita clone thing very similar to that
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: similar price too
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: was only single core but ran everything including DS fine
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: which i didnt expect
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: the analogs were mapped to keys though
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: so no analog movement
Apr 29, 2018 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: which was a huge bummer
Apr 29, 2018 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause the sticks were obviously analog
Apr 29, 2018 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: and they werent even mapped to unused keys
Apr 29, 2018 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: they were mapped to the same keys as the dpad and buttons
Apr 29, 2018 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: so they were kind of useless
Apr 29, 2018 4:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess if you wanted to switch to using the left analog instead of dpad for some games you could do that easily
Apr 29, 2018 4:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the right one was completely useless
Apr 29, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think one of those clones for 50 bucks is a better deal, Its a clone of hmm brain fart lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: its too bad cause they seemed like decent analogs and it would have been nice to have analog control in such a compact form factor
Apr 29, 2018 4:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: for n64 mainly
Apr 29, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doogeee or something
Apr 29, 2018 4:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: since the psx games i play usually dont support analog
Apr 29, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dingo
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: or they support it but you can still only move in 8 directions
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I play a lot of PSX games on my tablet lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: dingoo is decent but no n64/psx though
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i played most of FF8 on my nexus 7
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 100 games I keep loaded on it
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: using only onscreen controls
Apr 29, 2018 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: works well for those kinds of games
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: 100 well shit
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: that probably fills up most of your sd eh
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my brother gave me a cheap Android phone he didn't like, amazingly it can play PSX and DS fine
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dont keep psx games on my phone
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: they take too much space
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no my SD is half full...
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GB one
Apr 29, 2018 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i did .z compress my collection
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that took a while doing them one by one
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: even though theres only about 20
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but I turned my PSX games into PBP compressed format
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: about halved the size
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah yeah pbp might be easier
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: though i dont think theres a batch tool for that either?
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: emulators didnt support pbp at that time
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: .z compression is supported by most
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol If you ever need it I have like all the non sports PSX games compressed down and named right is about 310GB's
Apr 29, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the ones where its not
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can use a cdr plugin that has support for it
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: btw you can rip out the audio or videos too
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: using PocketISO
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine are ready for ePSXe and PSP lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: that also can .z compress them
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: many games take almost no space with videos ripped
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I wanted the audio and video though  lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: same
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: but for some games i guess the videos dont matter much
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the smallest one I have with all of the game intact is like 16MB's lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird that it came on a CD
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: must be shovelware
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: it has to be
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh did you ever try those net yaroze games
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are some cool ones
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was Atari let me check will take like 10 seconds lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i tried one that was pretty fun
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: terra incognita
Apr 29, 2018 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: short puzzle platformer
Apr 29, 2018 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: with some really catchy music
Apr 29, 2018 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: and weird dialogue
Apr 29, 2018 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Lone Wolf is 18MB's.... has to be some crap disk lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: the puzzles are mostly "move the blocks to reach a new location"
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crossroad Crisis is only 4MB's lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: isn't that
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: a shooter
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: must have like 1 stage lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I now have to play it to see what it is... or if it's even working lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: all the tom clancy games are shooters aren't they
Apr 29, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes me suspect it of being a bad rip lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always thought so "stealth shooter" lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I think it's a dud lol ePSXe refused to load it errored out
Apr 29, 2018 4:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah no wonder
Apr 29, 2018 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: error'd even
Apr 29, 2018 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: wonder how small those pbps get compared to .iso.z
Apr 29, 2018 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: and .iso.gz
Apr 29, 2018 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the .gz thing is less widely supported
Apr 29, 2018 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: supposed to be smaller than .z
Apr 29, 2018 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: .z compressing the games is actually really easy
Apr 29, 2018 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: its one button in pocketiso
Apr 29, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Emu place has it listed as being close to that size also...
Apr 29, 2018 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: and cdr mooby plugin has .z and .gz compression integrated in the plugin settings with two buttons
Apr 29, 2018 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: its just slow and you have to do them one by one
Apr 29, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well all of mine are PBP if you have a game in .gz and want to compare sizes? lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did mine in bulk lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmm some people do .chd for psx games
Apr 29, 2018 4:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can do them in bulk? neat
Apr 29, 2018 4:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: thought that wouldnt be possible since you have to add the logo and all that for each game
Apr 29, 2018 4:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: First off, here's a comparison of sizes for the game "Driver - You Are the Wheelman (USA) (v1.1)".  In bin/cue it is 747,030,480 bytes.  In PBP (maximum compression) it is 517,187,964 bytes.  In CHD it is 465,566,193 bytes.  It's a LOT easier to batch convert bin/cue dumps to CHD than it is to convert them to .PBP
Apr 29, 2018 4:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: so chd makes smaller files
Apr 29, 2018 4:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: dunno how well its supported tho?
Apr 29, 2018 4:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: pbp is nice since you can have multidisc games in one file
Apr 29, 2018 4:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: but
Apr 29, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Final Fantasy VII and 8 do not like to be in PBP format though  lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Took me like 8 tries to get Metal Gear Solid to work in PBP format lol
Apr 29, 2018 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think maybe for some games combining the discs into one iso could work?
Apr 29, 2018 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: unless its checking a particular file to see which disc is inserted
Apr 29, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Driver game is 505MB's
Apr 29, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was using the latest Icetea UI thing at the time though (like 8 months ago?)
Apr 29, 2018 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: as long as all the files are there it should be able to load them
Apr 29, 2018 5:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the data is in separate files so you're not overwriting all of disc 1's map data with disc 2's for example
Apr 29, 2018 5:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually i think some multidisc games would be playable with only one disc if you can skip the disc check
Apr 29, 2018 5:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: FMVs obviously wouldnt work though
Apr 29, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't know how those work, since like I got Metal Gear Solid working ePSXe see's both disks from the one file so that's nice.
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: that is one nice thing about pbps
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But like Final Fantasy and like Chrono Trigger it only see's one of the disks
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: though on my psp i made them separate eboots
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i could delete the discs i was done with
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: only had 8gb
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see where that would solve a lot of issues
Apr 29, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 8GB's would be tough 
Apr 29, 2018 5:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: microsd cards were expensive at the time
Apr 29, 2018 5:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: not as bad as the memory sticks but still
Apr 29, 2018 5:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: biggest the psp supports is 64 i think?
Apr 29, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 32GB's in my tablet's internal and 128GB microSD card and the internal and SD card are both about half full not even trying lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: if i still had a battery in my psp and actually was interested in the games on it i would get a 64gb microsd
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: haha my phone has the same amount of storage
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: its almost full
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think those dual MicroSD to Memorystick adapters got up to like 128GB's using 2X 64GB cards?
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i stuck a few seasons of shows on there when i went on a plane trip last time
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: watched them with the gear vr lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: was pretty cool
Apr 29, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: it can't quite get me to forget that i'm on a plane but it helps
Apr 29, 2018 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah i think i have a few gigs free on the internal
Apr 29, 2018 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: and maybe like 40 free on the sd
Apr 29, 2018 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: and those 40 are easily filled up by tv shows
Apr 29, 2018 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you use Android and emulation and you need a cheap (under 10 bucks) controller that is bluetooth I can link you one lol I own 2 they are amazingly great for the price
Apr 29, 2018 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i dont even have any big games or apps
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: barely have any games
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: some mobile games can be a few gigs though
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: some are like 10
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet has no media like music or movies lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: so if you play those then it fills up easily
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah i put all my music on mine
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually theres less space
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: theres only about 30
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I play Bards Tale lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i checked cause i was thinking of putting all my chiptunes on there but they're in flac and there's like 33gb so they wouldn't fit
Apr 29, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's like 6GB's?
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: might have to grab them again in mp3
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have bards tale
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: seemed kinda neat
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: got it in a humble bundle i think?
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I got some laughs out of it so far
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i didnt play it much
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: kinda reminds me of neverwinter nights nights in the style
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it free on Android from some web page I think.... probably not legit lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: but way simplified
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's super old lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably not
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was a Dos game originally
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i rarely pirate stuff on android but i did pirate some squeenix stuff
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: those FF ports and remakes are a bit pricy
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was yeah
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't think much of the original game remains
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: they probably recoded the whole thing
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye is upset cause he didn't win a bittboy
Apr 29, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I seen a sale was all excited for the 50% off and then seen they where like 20 bucks after the discount... lol nope
Apr 29, 2018 5:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: those prices are fine anywhere else but not mobile
Apr 29, 2018 5:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: squeenix needs to understand that
Apr 29, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is upset because he won one  lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: he didnt tho
Apr 29, 2018 5:08 AM - kenenthk: I'm upset because I'm still alive
Apr 29, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't be
Apr 29, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol everyone is 
Apr 29, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: you have so many games to play and new technology to try out that you don't even know about yet
Apr 29, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would like to live like a few hundred years
Apr 29, 2018 5:09 AM - kenenthk: And 5 days of misery
Apr 29, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: to experience all the changes in technology etc
Apr 29, 2018 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: and advancements in science
Apr 29, 2018 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: dont think they will find out how to do that in my lifetime though
Apr 29, 2018 5:10 AM - kenenthk: I'll only be happy when medical is covers extended penis surgery
Apr 29, 2018 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: its theoretically possible
Apr 29, 2018 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: just have to slow down the aging process
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: they did it with mice
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - kenenthk: They extended your penis?
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just think if your like me and you get to retire you will have all the time in the world to play games but hate all the new games lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: that too
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: hate is a strong word
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would say i dont care for most games
Apr 29, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: but its always been that way
Apr 29, 2018 5:12 AM - kenenthk: If you had your penis extended I want to know the procedure
Apr 29, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the 90's when like 8 out 10 games was worth playing... now it's like 1 out of 10.
Apr 29, 2018 5:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: JRPGs are my favorite but that genre is no longer the way it used to be and im extremely picky with those
Apr 29, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 out of 10 even lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats what being a kid is like
Apr 29, 2018 5:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're easily amused
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: even a shit game can be fun if it's all you have
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah the last good JRPG I enjoyed was Dragon Quest IX on the DS 
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: give Blue Dragon on 360 a go
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it wasn't even super awesome just good, lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: one of my favorites
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Jack in the box almost screwed up my order
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: discovered it by complete accident as there was a demo of it
Apr 29, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: tried it on dads 360
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: later saw it in a store for cheap after i got my own 360
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been playing Diablo II again (single player with Perfect Drop Mod) lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and had to have it
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue Dragon was also on the DS I think?
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: i got the 360 for nuts & bolts but that ended up being shit
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some like big head kid version or something lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: still glad i got the chance to play blue dragon
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chibi?
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: no the DS one is different
Apr 29, 2018 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: theres an action rpg and a TRPG but the 360 one is turn based rpg
Apr 29, 2018 5:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: it could easily be a final fantasy game
Apr 29, 2018 5:15 AM - kenenthk: Video games are like a mediocre horror movie these days
Apr 29, 2018 5:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's very similar but they expanded upon it in some ways
Apr 29, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I downloaded a fresh copy of that Rainbow Six game and it errors out too... lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: like how magic can apply to other abilities
Apr 29, 2018 5:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: for example the magic sword ability lets you infuse your sword with any magic spell
Apr 29, 2018 5:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: that you've learned
Apr 29, 2018 5:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: sword or other weapon
Apr 29, 2018 5:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i thought that concept was pretty cool
Apr 29, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sword of Portal Home so every monster you hit gets sent to town?
Apr 29, 2018 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Pai
Apr 29, 2018 5:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: and their version of limit breaks dont unlock until late in the game but its a complete surprise when they do
Apr 29, 2018 5:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: and fucking awesome
Apr 29, 2018 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "We don't know what happened.... but after you left it was like an endless storm of monster attacks!!"
Apr 29, 2018 5:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: so satisfying
Apr 29, 2018 5:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: also i like how you can do multiclass
Apr 29, 2018 5:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: learn all the skills from multiple classes and use all of them in the same battle
Apr 29, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the new Planescape Torment game is pretty good if your into that kind of game.
Apr 29, 2018 5:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: you have to assign the skill thing for that class to an empty slot similar to bravely default
Apr 29, 2018 5:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: however you have 8 slots and all the abilities take 1 slot each so you can make a pretty OP combination of skills and abilities
Apr 29, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i completely broke the game by leveling each class to 99
Apr 29, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: on every character
Apr 29, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: and using all the best abilities same setup on each character
Apr 29, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: beat every boss in a few turns
Apr 29, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i didnt even have to grind
Apr 29, 2018 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just put on the ability that auto defeats enemies in the field (but you dont get char exp only class exp) and the one that auto regenerates mp when you walk
Apr 29, 2018 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: put a rubber band on the sticks so it runs around in circles
Apr 29, 2018 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: and left it overnight
Apr 29, 2018 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: had to grind a bit to get those two on every character though
Apr 29, 2018 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: i broke bravely default as well by using certain combinations
Apr 29, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK Tom Clancy's is working and officially 89MB's in a normal ISO file lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: that are completely OP
Apr 29, 2018 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: 89 is still not much
Apr 29, 2018 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess it doesnt have FMVs though
Apr 29, 2018 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: they could have used that extra space
Apr 29, 2018 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: by putting cd audio on the disc
Apr 29, 2018 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: wonder why they didnt
Apr 29, 2018 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe there wasnt enough space to have all the music as cd audio but i cant imagine there is a lot of music if the game is that small
Apr 29, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fr30vAm
Apr 29, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am curious about the game to be honest... it has the Ubisoft FMV logo at the start lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's probably 2MBs right there
Apr 29, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPVr7XFLi6c OK how did they fit that in under 90MB's? lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mZPgcG0Tdk
Apr 29, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it looks like ass even by PS1 standards but it's an FPS game and tiny... lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HiwjK
Apr 29, 2018 5:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: early PS1 games were like that
Apr 29, 2018 5:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: starts out as a woman but ends up as a man by the end? lol
Apr 29, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Meth not even once
Apr 29, 2018 5:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: low res textures and probably reusing the textures a lot can get the size down a lot
Apr 29, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird the PS1 came out in 1994 and that Tom Clancy game came out in 2002
Apr 29, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Must have been a budget title?
Apr 29, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://rainbowsix.wikia.com/wiki/Tom_Clancy%27s_Rainbow_Six:_Lone_Wolf
Apr 29, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hikz72g
Apr 29, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wp9L0sF This wouldn't be the last time someone in a tux pooped on her....
Apr 29, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WpG1k
Apr 29, 2018 6:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Lol dog's like "wtf are you doing human"
Apr 29, 2018 6:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck animals
Apr 29, 2018 6:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: no fuck bees
Apr 29, 2018 7:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xvGjqJo.mp4
Apr 29, 2018 7:10 AM - kenenthk: Fuck mp4s
Apr 29, 2018 7:25 AM - kenenthk: Well they finamade a hogwarts game for Android
Apr 29, 2018 7:27 AM - kenenthk: It's lik
Apr 29, 2018 8:31 AM - Veho: "lik"?
Apr 29, 2018 8:41 AM - T-hug: I heard its disgusting energy meter ridden bs
Apr 29, 2018 8:44 AM - kenenthk: They want $5 just to continue the game or wait 3 hours lol
Apr 29, 2018 8:49 AM - T-hug: Avengers Infinity War 2018 NEW PROPER 720p HD-CAM X264 HQ-LPG
Apr 29, 2018 8:49 AM - T-hug: Nice cam
Apr 29, 2018 8:52 AM - Depravo: Saw it yesterday. It's a right laugh.
Apr 29, 2018 8:52 AM - Depravo: Very little actual avenging though.
Apr 29, 2018 8:53 AM - Depravo: There'll probably be more in the next one.
Apr 29, 2018 9:10 AM - Veho: Because everyone dies and needs to be avenged.
Apr 29, 2018 9:34 AM - migles: daily booty picture: https://i.imgur.com/nyAvrTK.jpg
Apr 29, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: I suspect photoshop.
Apr 29, 2018 9:39 AM - migles: don't complain then >:C i expected to wake up every morning and see your daily booty pic, but i have to post it myself
Apr 29, 2018 9:40 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/dHKQVKL
Apr 29, 2018 9:40 AM - migles: not booty
Apr 29, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: I only post booty when I stumble upon exceptionally fine booty.
Apr 29, 2018 9:42 AM - Veho: I'm not going to post mediocre booty.
Apr 29, 2018 9:43 AM - migles: more doggo https://imgur.com/gallery/oT1MXEG
Apr 29, 2018 9:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Oy59k4j.jpg
Apr 29, 2018 9:55 AM - T-hug: He was pretty cool
Apr 29, 2018 10:09 AM - Veho: I bought a very tiny camera, now I'm testing it out.
Apr 29, 2018 10:10 AM - Veho: The quality is relatively solid for a $10 piece of crap the size of a game die, the only problem is that it doesn't have an IR filter so everything has a purple hue.
Apr 29, 2018 10:15 AM - Veho: I had to google the difference between "jerry rig" and "jury rig" and I have to rig up an IR filter for this thing, any kind will do.
Apr 29, 2018 10:27 AM - Depravo: Is it small enough to go unnoticed in women's toilets?
Apr 29, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: Easily.
Apr 29, 2018 12:42 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/9b/e9/56/9be9565851074882a8b6f91a2f1f134e.jpg
Apr 29, 2018 1:00 PM - Depravo: If you don't mind wearing a really tacky looking ring.
Apr 29, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7RpSc
Apr 29, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they make those in prince albert lol
Apr 29, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo also I have seen those rings usually used in 70's detective movies by some lady or man poisoning someone else lol
Apr 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A5Bkv
Apr 29, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7RirT
Apr 29, 2018 1:13 PM - Veho: Are you saying a ring designed to keep your Viagra in is _tacky_? Say it ain't so, Dep!
Apr 29, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2VLC3yR.jpg
Apr 29, 2018 1:36 PM - p1ngpong: sick of all these switch threads spamminng the site up, look at the recent content box
Apr 29, 2018 1:36 PM - p1ngpong: gbatemp should be focused on GBA and GBA only
Apr 29, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol would make news reporting almost redundant lol
Apr 29, 2018 1:40 PM - p1ngpong: the gba has sold way more consoles and games than the switch so it is more popular
Apr 29, 2018 1:40 PM - p1ngpong: prove me wrong atheist
Apr 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even the plague was more popular 
Apr 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Everyone's doing it!" Probably some teenager back then.
Apr 29, 2018 1:50 PM - Veho: Is p1ng still venting his buyer's remorse?
Apr 29, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jr0xHn7 Angler fish!
Apr 29, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is angry that there is no Barbie's Strap On Labdo game yet 
Apr 29, 2018 1:53 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b54KWf7rF9s
Apr 29, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think light switches need to use this lol
Apr 29, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just tap on or off
Apr 29, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: no actual switch to break
Apr 29, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or wear out
Apr 29, 2018 1:59 PM - Veho: Touch sensitive sex toys  
Apr 29, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 29, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/UiJyFPi
Apr 29, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F7tMQ4Y
Apr 29, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zo5Kl
Apr 29, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/kim-says-he’ll-give-up-weapons-if-us-promises-not-to-invade/ar-AAwuppP?ocid=mmx&PC=EMMX01
Apr 29, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well i guess we could cancel the invasion plans  but we would miss out on all those sweet sweet parasites and starvation's.
Apr 29, 2018 6:26 PM - kenenthk: I ha e to be at work in an hour because they had some event for kids
Apr 29, 2018 6:26 PM - kenenthk: Hope the little fuckers didn't ruin it that much
Apr 29, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol get ready for some puke and weird stains in the bathroom 
Apr 29, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mzTNXeW
Apr 29, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: PR, those are kids, not college students.
Apr 29, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JwEbQcF
Apr 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K7GbOKw.jpg
Apr 29, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te3Nv9BezGE&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 29, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi do you smell that?
Apr 29, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Smells like bullshit
Apr 29, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm... Seems to be coming from the direction of north Korea
Apr 29, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 29, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fearless leader is incapable of lying! lol
Apr 29, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm not saying he's full of shit, but I don't trust him
Apr 29, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: But hey anything that can end the Korean War is good
Apr 29, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I hope things are going to get better.
Apr 29, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpphKzmDiJM I kind of want to buy a few of these... or wait for some Chinese clones lol
Apr 29, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The idea of not worrying about it "fading" is super attractive to me.
Apr 29, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ARSYLID-100mm-100mm-Black-high-conductivity-Silicone-Thermal-Pad-heatsink-CPU-Cooling-pads-synthetic-graphite-cooling/32837731301.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.2.2f281e4d6vNGnr&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10709_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_5722915_10545_10697_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10
Apr 29, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would need to run some tests but 5 bucks... might grab me some of this anyway, for game consoles that way I wouldn't need to worry about dried up thermal paste again.
Apr 29, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAEhyY1_czM
Apr 29, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Fucking place is wrecked
Apr 29, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poop everywhere?
Apr 29, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Balloons and cake and ice cream?
Apr 29, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They like to throw candy it melts to things 
Apr 29, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: How can little shits do so much damage in 3 hours
Apr 29, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: My dumb ass lead forgot to put a trash can in one bathroom and there was nothing but diapers in it
Apr 29, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Trash bag
Apr 29, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diapers 
Apr 29, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Natures most vile weapons
Apr 29, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Should only take a couple more hours tho at least
Apr 30, 2018 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Back home that was a huge waste of tinr
Apr 30, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was clean when you where done it was not a waste of time 
Apr 30, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cleanliness is next to godliness?
Apr 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wHEeOTk
Apr 30, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: I forgot to vacuum tho
Apr 30, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oaI6H6m
Apr 30, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zij87Ew
Apr 30, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/MqyQWCwWA7o?t=105
Apr 30, 2018 3:18 AM - kenenthk: I hate seeing ads in my area for things I can't get
Apr 30, 2018 3:19 AM - Coto: aids
Apr 30, 2018 3:19 AM - Coto: XD
Apr 30, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z80tg7_Y4FE
Apr 30, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lol ohhhh yeah I keep seeing ads for like Red Robin and a couple of other places that are like 300 miles away to the closest one lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 1, 2018)

Apr 30, 2018 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Or isps cheaper than what I have but they aren't in my area
Apr 30, 2018 4:06 AM - kenenthk: Sure show me something into for once but don't let me have it
Apr 30, 2018 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: im lucky right now my isp is 30 bucks for 100/100 FIOS
Apr 30, 2018 6:04 AM - Helpful Corn: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ywNX3w03MDE
Apr 30, 2018 6:04 AM - Helpful Corn: Box
Apr 30, 2018 8:46 AM - kenenthk: I'm stuck with Comcast until Google fiber gets their shit together
Apr 30, 2018 9:23 AM - migles: i need explanation in this funny pic that i seen like a million times posted https://imgur.com/gallery/Keu0pJt
Apr 30, 2018 10:11 AM - Veho: Well the color on the dad fish, and the shape of dad fish's forehead, reminds of a bald head of a middle aged man.
Apr 30, 2018 10:11 AM - Veho: https://st2.depositphotos.com/7821970/11414/v/950/depositphotos_114144136-stock-illustration-male-pattern-baldness-stages.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: The mom fish has the color pattern typical of that fish species, while the dad fish has markings that remind of a bald head.
Apr 30, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: Which is a very simple visual gag and absolutely nowhere as mind-blowing as tumblrites make is seem.
Apr 30, 2018 10:17 AM - Veho: They tend to overreact to the simplest crap.
Apr 30, 2018 10:19 AM - Veho: And the title should be "baldness" but the OP is illiterate.
Apr 30, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: hooo
Apr 30, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: yeah i seen the old man haircut
Apr 30, 2018 10:51 AM - migles: i didnt knew what was a recending haircut, searched, showed a generic guys haircut and was confused
Apr 30, 2018 10:52 AM - Veho: Receding hairline, not haircut.
Apr 30, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: yeah that lol
Apr 30, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: hoo
Apr 30, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: ri8ght
Apr 30, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HvyrFTm.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Comcast bought my old ISP and that's why everything went to hell  but in the long run saved me like 10 bucks a month so eh what ever their loss I guess lol
Apr 30, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: 10 bucks a month
Apr 30, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: thats some money
Apr 30, 2018 12:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwZhpNxmBP4&feature=youtu.be
Apr 30, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it's not a ton but it adds up 120 bucks a year makes a fun Christmas present 
Apr 30, 2018 1:09 PM - Veho: Provided you save it.
Apr 30, 2018 1:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SLTBSzl.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saved it by not spending it  lol
Apr 30, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6NcYdAD
Apr 30, 2018 1:19 PM - Veho: Yes that's the definition of saving. But I can't save stuff for shit, I'd be all like "oh look a shiny $10 let's waste it."
Apr 30, 2018 1:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4z3M7HJ.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Debbie is a ho and cheats constantly
Apr 30, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every time I have ever witnessed people being that paranoid about someone else cheating, they are the ones doing it. 100%
Apr 30, 2018 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's because they think everyone is like them, but they still want someone to be faithful and love them exclusively even though they themselves see nothing of value in themselves. lol
Apr 30, 2018 1:36 PM - Veho: Maybe she's just aware that he would escape given half the chance.
Apr 30, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL from that environment who wouldn't?
Apr 30, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife drove me away one time for months for similar behavior
Apr 30, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not quite that extreme but if I give someone access to my phone and my email and they check 200 times a day it's not fun dealing with "Who is Sveltlanka and why id she sending you pics from Russia?" lol
Apr 30, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile it's Russian bride spam...
Apr 30, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be back in like an hour, gotta get my blood sucked out  lol
Apr 30, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: psio
Apr 30, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: want your free gog copy of the witcher?
Apr 30, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/free-games-thread.487357/page-9#post-7946293
Apr 30, 2018 1:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ccpwc3c.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: LOL
Apr 30, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: people really just figured that now? or is that journalism propaganda?
Apr 30, 2018 2:36 PM - Veho: People are morons who never stop to consider the consequences of their actions.
Apr 30, 2018 2:51 PM - brickmii82: We're quickly coming into the end of that 2 year buffer aren't we? Isn't it like another 2-3 months and it's done?
Apr 30, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the first two Witcher games but like Enhanced editions or something I got them on sale on Steam for like 2 bucks or something lol
Apr 30, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34OFwClcqnU&feature=youtu.be
Apr 30, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: psio
Apr 30, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z80tg7_Y4FE
Apr 30, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: what is the front end that guy uses?
Apr 30, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: he has a very cool emulator front end with the arcades
Apr 30, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: and other episodes like that super mario in the spectrum
Apr 30, 2018 4:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7rEvjHY.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 4:40 PM - Veho: And here's one for Migles: https://i.imgur.com/NPxXbhS.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles thats for the PC its called Forgotten Worlds and is the best front end right now
Apr 30, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: its from the same poep!e who made the Xbox front ent CoinOps
Apr 30, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: veho id love to help the. with some plumbing lol
Apr 30, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles right now its like 14GBs with thousands of games lol
Apr 30, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggvnKB01FgI&t=4s just dig around on the arcade punks web page lol
Apr 30, 2018 4:58 PM - Veho: Ive found another Android watch-phone to obsess over: https://www.banggood.com/Microwear-H5-4G-WI-FI-GPS-HeartRate-Monitor-Camera-1G-8G-Andriod6_0-SIM-Card-Bluetooth-Smartwatch-Phone-p-1247977.html
Apr 30, 2018 4:58 PM - Veho: 
Apr 30, 2018 4:59 PM - Veho: 1.1GHz, 1GB/8GB, Android 6
Apr 30, 2018 5:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zpfraoi.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho nice
Apr 30, 2018 5:14 PM - Veho: Which one?  
Apr 30, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the watches lol
Apr 30, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the other thing was just weird lol students
Apr 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: Quad core processor, which is also neat.
Apr 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: Now if only they used the same screen as in the DM98, I would buy it on the spot.
Apr 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: And craft a micro PDA out of it  
Apr 30, 2018 5:22 PM - Veho: The camera placement is idiotic but what the hell.
Apr 30, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9koY4bT
Apr 30, 2018 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I hate all of you
Apr 30, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: Hurt by the cold
Apr 30, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: So hard and lonely too
Apr 30, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: When you don't know yourself
Apr 30, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: veho nice!
Apr 30, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: i would take mario over luigi
Apr 30, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: Poor Luigi never gets a break.
Apr 30, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqfV-GM-Y4A
Apr 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: GTA on a watch.
Apr 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: It's the future.
Apr 30, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: san andreas?
Apr 30, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: my childhood would be crazy for gta san andras in a portable :C
Apr 30, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: i really wanted it in the psp but...
Apr 30, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: later it was ported to pretty much everywhere but too late :C
Apr 30, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: that watch is cool damn
Apr 30, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: the guy has a bitcoin wallet in it, veho hack it and you can get as much smartwatches you want
Apr 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/5kQYC3xpiKo/maxresdefault.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: LOL
Apr 30, 2018 7:37 PM - p1ngpong: Its better than a switch at least
Apr 30, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: It's more portable.
Apr 30, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Speaking of portable, I just dug out my old GBA SP.
Apr 30, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: The screen made me cry.
Apr 30, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have a couple of SP's here they where so nice at the time... but compared to IPS displays now they suck lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:47 PM - p1ngpong: ranks 3, 4, 5, 6 and 7 show just how worthless this new xp system is
Apr 30, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: depravo what?
Apr 30, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: ags 101 or 001? if you going to talk shit about the 101 >:C
Apr 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Depravo: The screen is crap compared with the Micro.
Apr 30, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: surely you have the first model
Apr 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1gyCqJG
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: But the switch on my Micro is broken. Random cuts out if i so much as move.
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Migles I have all the GBA models except the Micro 
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: AGS 001.
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Purple and while and blue and red and chartreuse
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: yeah dep, that first model sucks
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: I never saw a backlit SP.
Apr 30, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: psio you twat
Apr 30, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the 101 is OK but still sucks compared to IPS it's just the tech lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: deps, its totally differnt the screen is better than the 3ds lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: at least with the TN model i got
Apr 30, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slightly lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you got a clone from China  lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Frontlit GBC screen is best screen ;O;
Apr 30, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: The original SP has a terrible screen, from today's point of view.
Apr 30, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom oh shit
Apr 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: I remember when I got the DS Phat and the screen looked so much better than the SP I couldn't believe it.
Apr 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: And then the Lite came out.
Apr 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho all the old screens suck ass when you behold the glory that is LED or Plasma or OLED or IPS lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: And I was like whoooah.
Apr 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: Anyway original SP sucks balls  ;O;
Apr 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: But on the other hand, I had a Siemens S10, the first mobile phone with a color screen.
Apr 30, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The nurse let me play Animal Crossing DS today while she took my blood....
Apr 30, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to look away while they take blood some sort of uncontrollable rage I feel when someone comes at me with a needle lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: The screen was so fucking bad they gave up color screens for the next two years.
Apr 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I got to see a Atari Lynx when those launched and the TurboGrafx portable too, the Turbo had a decent screen for the 80's but oh shit did it suck down batteries lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameGear was OK at launch but they seem to wash out as they age.
Apr 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nomad was pretty good too, kind of wanted one of those as a kid lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But man did I want a TurboExpress bad lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ben Heck needs to make one of those but also add the CD player addon in it and also portable
Apr 30, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just upgraded my boss's son's shitty PC. Had a garbo Pentium G3258 and 1 8GB stick of 1600mhz DDR3 
Apr 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Upgraded it to an i5 4460 and 16GB of DDR3 running at 2133 instead
Apr 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So now its a G4200 and 16GB's of DDR3 1600?
Apr 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh you did do an actual upgrade lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I have a shitty Pentium G3258 and an 8GB stick of bargain bin RAM
Apr 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: I might see if I can get hold of a Revo K101 Plus at some point.
Apr 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He has some shitty prebuilt gaming desktop lol
Apr 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See I would have bought a cheap 8GB stick of 1600 pocketed the 16GB of 2133 and OCed his CPU and kept the other CPU lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I man, I do have a bunch of DDR3 sitting around here lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh
Apr 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo there is a ton of clones of that on aliexpress right now and you can even put the firmware on it.
Apr 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883227594  < This was the gaming PC he had lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I replaced the GPU on it with my old 970 ages ago, along with the PSU to a 500w one instead of the shitty 300w thing it had
Apr 30, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The HDD needs to be replaced soon, thing is screeching slow lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5400 RPM?
Apr 30, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Apr 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The wifi adapter is going bad in it, too lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need more space  like 2-4TB's more or I need to give up some sets... lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just refuses to connect to 2.4ghz stuff
Apr 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Wifi is cheap sometimes free on Newegg if you catch a sale on an adapter
Apr 30, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/N2JF1ap
Apr 30, 2018 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know what I should've done? Sold him my old gaming PC for the shitty prebuilt one and $300 or something lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My i5 3470 beats out the 4460 that I just put in his lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That can be the next upgrade then you can get his old one use the Pentium Gspot and have a low power NAS lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cyNdoPj.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, I'd just use it as is as my work desktop lol.
Apr 30, 2018 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And with the $300 buy myself a nice new NVMe for my laptop and my gaming desktop lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a4ThJ
Apr 30, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a4Ow1
Apr 30, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a4ErJbi lol
Apr 30, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a4XvY
Apr 30, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kCSLFZP.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rvwPCEY.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yJqnRXi.jpg old but still funny
Apr 30, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WmxHu4L.jpg
Apr 30, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I just tested GT4 on PCSX2 on my laptop Psi lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, a couple weeks after I downloaded it lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It runs at around a stable 55fps with 2x native res and a couple graphical improvements
Apr 30, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad not bad lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am getting like 60FPS 99% of the time with a weird dip at the start of a race,,,,
Apr 30, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But nice 55FPS on a laptop is amazing!
Apr 30, 2018 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if I just turned down a few options I could totally get 60fps no problem
Apr 30, 2018 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fancy
Apr 30, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried it for a few minutes lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had everything on default but I turned up the internal res to 2X and added some filtering... it got worse looking.
Apr 30, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just turned up the graphics to 4X and 4X anistropic filtering and add a bunch of other filters and still getting 60FPS but I didn't notice much improvement in graphics... lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883221432&cm_re=refurbished_pc-_-83-221-432-_-Product Geforce 970 woot! lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NjjtjoI Over 15,000 Psi lol
Apr 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 'Injector Injuries' Google image search for new medical knowledge!!! lol (not safe for lunch)
Apr 30, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trimming the original Xbox set now, deleting sports games and all that... see what I can shrink it down from 1.4TB lol
Apr 30, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8vWlIiHpjo I can't believe I almost deleted this gem... lol
Apr 30, 2018 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What amazing gameplay!
Apr 30, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Down to .99TB's just deleting the sports games and boxing
Apr 30, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly did keep that horse racing game because I do want to play it for like 2 minutes then delete it lol
Apr 30, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I freed up like 500GB's on my drive so at least it's not screaming at me that I am almost out of space lol
Apr 30, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lmYfjCY0f4E
May 1, 2018 12:25 AM - Ericthegreat: If there were likes when I first joined, then I'd be at least level 7 :/
May 1, 2018 12:43 AM - Lilith Valentine: I wonder what my level would look like if I didn't have that meltdown?
May 1, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone is high level to me 
May 1, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aOVnkV6.jpg
May 1, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I am downloading 250GB's worth of stuff so freeing up space was almost a waste of time... lol
May 1, 2018 3:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psionic Roshambo, you hardly have any likes comparable to your account age. 
May 1, 2018 3:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should post a review on something. 
May 1, 2018 3:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Whatever the last game you played, post a review. 
May 1, 2018 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The last review i published was Low G Man on nes. What a weird game. 
May 1, 2018 3:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/low-g-man.770/
May 1, 2018 3:40 AM - AsPika2219: Happy Labor Day or Labour Day or May Day!


----------



## TaigaChat (May 2, 2018)

May 1, 2018 4:48 AM - CeeDee: Is this where all the cool people hang out?
May 1, 2018 4:59 AM - CeeDee: If so
May 1, 2018 5:00 AM - CeeDee: shit, guess I can't be here
May 1, 2018 5:13 AM - VinsCool: the IRC people are the cool people, I heard
May 1, 2018 6:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: switch CFW is real
May 1, 2018 6:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://twitter.com/naehrwert
May 1, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZHu2F8R.jpg
May 1, 2018 6:50 AM - VinsCool: Uh, so Hekate can be loaded straight off a stock Switch using something like Fusée?
May 1, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool was here or is here lol neat 
May 1, 2018 8:16 AM - migles: hmm
May 1, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles!!!
May 1, 2018 8:16 AM - migles: i had got some calls from weird numbers very early in the morning
May 1, 2018 8:16 AM - Riyaz: :thinking:
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - migles: when i call back, just some static noise and turns off
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - migles: so yeah, a machine is calling me
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - Riyaz: Oh
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/C8C3T4x.jpg
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - Riyaz: Sounds annoying
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - migles: i didnt gave my number for the last months to anything except discord....
May 1, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles an AI is reaching out to us lol
May 1, 2018 8:19 AM - migles: i suspect its a company psio, trying to make me call back to either:
May 1, 2018 8:19 AM - migles: know what hours i am available
May 1, 2018 8:19 AM - migles: so they can pester me with real calls in the upcomming weeks\months
May 1, 2018 8:20 AM - migles: to sell me shit
May 1, 2018 8:20 AM - migles: or is a number where if i call i subscribe to some shit or "premium" phone like where i give them money, i alraedy blocked premium calls shit and subscriptions with my phone provider
May 1, 2018 8:22 AM - migles: but yeah, the last months i didnt gave my number to anything new or some new person, aside from the discord regist...
May 1, 2018 8:24 AM - migles: and by this: https://support.discordapp.com/hc/en-us/articles/210544537-How-is-Discord-making-money-How-can-I-contribute-
May 1, 2018 8:24 AM - migles: i really suspect its the case...
May 1, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to cut down the sim card in my own phone to use in another phone, it didn't go well lol
May 1, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ironically it works in the new phone but I can't unlock it or something so while it can see it... I can't make calls lol
May 1, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tried to put it back in the old one and the old one is like "nope" lol
May 1, 2018 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FqbmGtG.jpg
May 1, 2018 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TsuJtPa.jpg
May 1, 2018 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zI1NpSU.jpg
May 1, 2018 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/606uMpB That's for migles lol
May 1, 2018 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one else look! (OK you can look but don't blame me if you don't love it! lol)
May 1, 2018 9:00 AM - Veho: I thought migles was an ass man  
May 1, 2018 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably
May 1, 2018 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure what I am... probably the whole thing lol
May 1, 2018 9:03 AM - Veho: You're a woman man.
May 1, 2018 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7SCbf
May 1, 2018 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.parenting.com/article/the-cause-of-outie-belly-buttons
May 1, 2018 9:18 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/UFtnoon
May 1, 2018 9:21 AM - migles: 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/606uMpB That's for migles lol <<<  psio step up your game
May 1, 2018 9:21 AM - migles: need booty
May 1, 2018 9:21 AM - migles: i wish shoutbox had xp and levels :C
May 1, 2018 9:22 AM - migles: psio would be level 70~80
May 1, 2018 9:31 AM - Veho: We would rule the forum.
May 1, 2018 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OXiJOrk
May 1, 2018 9:36 AM - Veho: First comment is spot on.
May 1, 2018 9:36 AM - Veho: I wonder if OPM hentai takes this into account  
May 1, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hunter X Hunter is it good?
May 1, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 1, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he does fisting lol
May 1, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oone Puuunncchh!!!"
May 1, 2018 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aQ64w
May 1, 2018 9:47 AM - migles: lel
May 1, 2018 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9rSbR
May 1, 2018 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9Ix0aRq
May 1, 2018 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.boredbutton.com/random
May 1, 2018 10:23 AM - Veho: That ain't your vanilla porn, that's some hardcore fetish shit.
May 1, 2018 10:23 AM - Veho: We're grilling today.
May 1, 2018 10:23 AM - Veho: I have decided that I hate grilling.
May 1, 2018 10:24 AM - Veho: Way way way way too much work for way too little gain.
May 1, 2018 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I used to love to grill stuff but lately not so much 
May 1, 2018 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a huge stainless steel grill too but I have to clean it and prep it then the food has to be oiled or marinated and with my diet lately (salad city)
May 1, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: It's 30°C outside (86F), baking sun.
May 1, 2018 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's good weather?
May 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably close to the same here when it's 1PM
May 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: And I'm supposed to stay there wreathed in choking smoke, tending to the two wings and half a drumstick at a time because the grill is fucking tiny.
May 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: It's non here.
May 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next month or two should be hot as hell lol
May 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: The grill is on a tiny rickety stand and keeps tipping over.
May 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiny grill uugghh even worse unless your cooking for yourself lol
May 1, 2018 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the one I have I can cook for like 4 people at one time.
May 1, 2018 10:31 AM - Veho: We are cooking for 5, possibly more.
May 1, 2018 10:31 AM - Veho: SO YEAH, it's fucking useless.
May 1, 2018 10:31 AM - Veho: I suggested we buy a proper grill but NOOOO
May 1, 2018 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn man hmmm beer to drink at least and music? lol
May 1, 2018 10:31 AM - Veho: No.
May 1, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: 
May 1, 2018 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that is inhuman lol
May 1, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: So yeah, propane grill from now on.
May 1, 2018 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Free my people!!!"
May 1, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: Call me Hank Hill.
May 1, 2018 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 1, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: https://www.boredbutton.com/random   << this shit has a bitcoin miner in it or some shit
May 1, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: windows defender got triggered
May 1, 2018 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 1, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: NSFW ish https://imgur.com/gallery/8hLdf
May 1, 2018 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/464450/DoDonPachi_Resurrection/
May 1, 2018 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ehrRT
May 1, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: is theese one of thoose old arcade games where you get a pixelated girl stripping when you win a level?
May 1, 2018 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: hard not to look at a nice ass
May 1, 2018 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iV4bU
May 1, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: but girls need to understand something
May 1, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's just an ass
May 1, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't mean you love your gf any less
May 1, 2018 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
May 1, 2018 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus men are visually oriented in that way, seeing is believing lol
May 1, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: it's stagged
May 1, 2018 10:51 AM - Veho: I think the quarreling couple were part of the setup.
May 1, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: but hey
May 1, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: she apparently has an instagram, and its in  the comments 
May 1, 2018 10:53 AM - migles: but it's just yet another instagram whore, no nudes barely soft actualluy
May 1, 2018 10:53 AM - migles: not worth it
May 1, 2018 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: ur mom's stagged
May 1, 2018 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: @migles so not a whore then
May 1, 2018 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 1, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: I want the angry chick's instagram, she's hot.
May 1, 2018 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: what about the chick walking?
May 1, 2018 10:57 AM - Veho: Nah.
May 1, 2018 10:58 AM - Veho: I mean she's hot and all but I think I've seen all I wanted to see of her.
May 1, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: what angry chick
May 1, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: at the end
May 1, 2018 11:00 AM - Veho: migles is so entranced by ass he didn't notice anything else.
May 1, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
May 1, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i only kept watching because i expected more
May 1, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: was not disappointed
May 1, 2018 11:01 AM - Veho: Found the whole video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVV19-_Bw78
May 1, 2018 11:02 AM - migles: heh
May 1, 2018 11:02 AM - migles: maybe its because the pretend bitch attitude, but i dont like that angry girl
May 1, 2018 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iVlk7bn I wanted one of these back in the day... lol
May 1, 2018 11:02 AM - migles: seems too young for me amyway
May 1, 2018 11:03 AM - migles: psio, a black man?
May 1, 2018 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no the Cray Super Computer lol
May 1, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: whats a computer?
May 1, 2018 11:05 AM - Veho: A girlfriend?
May 1, 2018 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably slower than an i3 now but back then they where like 10,000 times faster than the 7Mhz Amiga's that where out lol
May 1, 2018 11:06 AM - migles: is it faster than a pentium 3\4?
May 1, 2018 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phonearena.com/news/A-modern-smartphone-or-a-vintage-supercomputer-which-is-more-powerful_id57149
May 1, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not migles lol
May 1, 2018 11:07 AM - Titanica: oink
May 1, 2018 11:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/P7xPtAz.jpg
May 1, 2018 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apollo Guidance Computer, 0.043MHz clock speed LOL
May 1, 2018 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Practically an abacus lol
May 1, 2018 11:11 AM - Veho: Can you imagine a computer with 1MHz clock speed, but with a million cores?
May 1, 2018 11:15 AM - Veho: Every computer science major in the vicinity: https://i.imgur.com/bA1z4AU.png
May 1, 2018 11:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5CJKka6.jpg
May 1, 2018 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z1IJf
May 1, 2018 11:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: In comparison, an iPhone 5s, which you can easily fit into any pocket, has a CPU running at speeds of up to 1.3GHz – enough to enable the execution of millions of calculations each second
May 1, 2018 11:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: try billions
May 1, 2018 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But we use all that power to take selfies and watch gif's of cats  lol
May 1, 2018 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o66twmBEMs0
May 1, 2018 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 billion calculations a second damn lol
May 1, 2018 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I am sure that a 1080 Ti destroys that Voodoo 3 or what ever it was for lol
May 1, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: shaunj66 has infinite likes
May 1, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: HAX!
May 1, 2018 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need infinite anything lol
May 1, 2018 11:56 AM - migles: veho! https://www.pcworld.com/article/3085502/components-processors/meet-kilocore-a-1000-core-processor-so-efficient-it-could-run-on-a-aa-battery.html
May 1, 2018 11:56 AM - migles: 1 cores cpu
May 1, 2018 11:56 AM - migles: *1k cores cpu
May 1, 2018 11:58 AM - migles: love that voodoo advertisement xD
May 1, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol me too
May 1, 2018 12:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cdSD4zI
May 1, 2018 12:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qMu9ojw
May 1, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: self basting lol
May 1, 2018 12:30 PM - Veho: 
May 1, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: that rubber wire thing fuck i fucking hate
May 1, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: it
May 1, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: i have no problems with needles
May 1, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: but that rubber thing fucking hurts
May 1, 2018 12:32 PM - Veho: migles doesn't like earing a rubber.
May 1, 2018 12:33 PM - Veho: Get a larger one, migles.
May 1, 2018 12:33 PM - Veho: If the one you tried is too tight.
May 1, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: lel
May 1, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles what rubber wire
May 1, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: misleading article, yes it can technically run off an AA but with most of the CPU disabled
May 1, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't count
May 1, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's like saying you can use a phone as a mining rig
May 1, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: i mean in psio gif that rubber thing thats used for when a nurse takes blood
May 1, 2018 12:49 PM - Veho: Tourniquet.
May 1, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: that^^
May 1, 2018 1:05 PM - Veho: I just saw a mobile phone advertize an "all day battery".
May 1, 2018 1:05 PM - Veho: ONE WHOLE DAY? HOW FUCKING AMAZING
May 1, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY INCREDIBLE
May 1, 2018 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: a hose?
May 1, 2018 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like that either
May 1, 2018 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't faint though
May 1, 2018 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: local anesthesia is worse
May 1, 2018 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially at the dentist
May 1, 2018 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: they always have to stick multiple times
May 1, 2018 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: and gums are sensitive
May 1, 2018 1:29 PM - Veho: What's the difference between stock Android and Android One?
May 1, 2018 1:43 PM - Ericthegreat: https://www.android.com/one/
May 1, 2018 1:43 PM - Ericthegreat: Seems it's kinda a Nokia android, that got Google approval
May 1, 2018 1:44 PM - Titanica: Hello
May 1, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: hey
May 1, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: did ping bitched about 3ds owners like he does with the snitch?
May 1, 2018 2:05 PM - Titanica: />
May 1, 2018 2:05 PM - Titanica: ?
May 1, 2018 2:05 PM - Titanica: what?
May 1, 2018 2:09 PM - Veho: No.
May 1, 2018 2:09 PM - Veho: He's just trolling.
May 1, 2018 2:10 PM - T-hug: Hes the resident switch troll
May 1, 2018 2:14 PM - Titanica: Ok? I'm not sure what's going on but ok :/
May 1, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: titan
May 1, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: ping is a guy who comes here like every week and talks shit about people who have a nintendo switch
May 1, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: i was wondering if he did the same about the 3ds
May 1, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: but you know whats even worse than ping?
May 1, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: switch owners ;O;
May 1, 2018 2:48 PM - Titanica: Can u send a link to his GBAtemp account? 
May 1, 2018 2:50 PM - DinohScene: I like p1ng
May 1, 2018 3:09 PM - Chary: Hahaha p1ng still trolling people?
May 1, 2018 4:19 PM - Veho: Has he ever stopped?
May 1, 2018 4:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qGnLt6K
May 1, 2018 4:26 PM - T-hug: Haha wtf
May 1, 2018 4:42 PM - Veho: It's for the parents, for when they get so sick of the damned pig and want to shoot it.
May 1, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Die American Pigs!!! lol
May 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also does this AK-47 make me look fat?
May 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Veho: When you fire it your entire body jiggles.
May 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have this vision stuck in my head of a terrorist wearing like a mini skirt and a turban and screaming in Arabic... truly a nightmare, especially if he was wearing heals
May 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be thinking to myself "This is how I am going to die...." lol
May 1, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OkjHi
May 1, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pgcQYJL.png Everyone hates a quitter lol
May 1, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pgI3A I am dealing with a lot of pain from my foot being broken a while back (I think I re cracked it?)
May 1, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So this Gif has it aching even more right now lol
May 1, 2018 4:57 PM - Veho: I would like to see the full video.
May 1, 2018 5:07 PM - Veho: Something fishy about that gif.
May 1, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 1, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: https://youtu.be/l7qZg3zOkpw
May 1, 2018 5:32 PM - migles: video for that veho picture 
May 1, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRj2Sy9TEw8
May 1, 2018 5:34 PM - migles: psio https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nu8tqNl4zE
May 1, 2018 5:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zO1wrbe.jpg
May 1, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: damn i forgot i must download far cry 5
May 1, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: gonna try it
May 1, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: psio that vine compilation is good XD
May 1, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: Can it run on an Android watch?
May 1, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: but damn the video quality :v
May 1, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbQgXeY_zi4
May 1, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if your PC can run it and you use Moonlight to stream it from your PC sure lol
May 1, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use this trick to convince non technical people your some sort of hacker god... lol
May 1, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "He has Far Cry 5 on a watch!!!" lol
May 1, 2018 5:51 PM - Veho: What was that cloud gaming service called, way back when?
May 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one Sony bought?
May 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia is still running one
May 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nu8tqNl4zE
May 1, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: psio
May 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Veho: Was there an Android client for that?
May 1, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRj2Sy9TEw8 6:34 PM - migles: psio https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nu8tqNl4zE 6:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zO1wrbe.jpg
May 1, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: i just shared that gifs with sound!
May 1, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think it was PC only but I am not sure lol
May 1, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
May 1, 2018 5:53 PM - Veho: Take out your watch, access the streaming gaming platform, play Crysis on the watch.
May 1, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: HACKERMAN
May 1, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 1, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: lel
May 1, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: lul
May 1, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: you can stream from ya pc?
May 1, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: with moonlight i think
May 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use Moonlight on my 3 year old Tablet I could play FarCry 5 on it  lol
May 1, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: psio
May 1, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: find me music liek dis: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbQgXeY_zi4
May 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: Yeah but my PC can't run Far Cry 5 so yeah  
May 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have played Crysis 3 on it, but it was less fun than I imagined but hmmm now I have a good controller for it so it could be better.
May 1, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: the gifs with sound intro song
May 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30's music Migles
May 1, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: what better controller is a mouse+keyboard for a fps? 
May 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of it too
May 1, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yes but I don't have bluetooth mouse and keyboard plus in a bathroom a PS2 style controller works best lol
May 1, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: get one of thoose couch tables
May 1, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: for the bathroom 
May 1, 2018 5:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bbv3hDL
May 1, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Kml6z0Be61g?t=442 stuff like this but so old the remix's are better lol
May 1, 2018 5:59 PM - Veho: Yes I ripped off the gifs with sound video.
May 1, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/uf8TXoM675U?t=1627
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - Qtis: top kek
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: Qtis!
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: long time no see
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: I got one of those buffalo SNES pads. So there.
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - Qtis: Hi migles 
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: Hey Qtis.
May 1, 2018 6:06 PM - Qtis: Been a bit on and off of the temp
May 1, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: 
May 1, 2018 6:07 PM - Qtis: mainly work stuff and lately God of War
May 1, 2018 6:07 PM - Qtis: Hey Veho!
May 1, 2018 6:07 PM - Qtis: Noticed I'm level 8 and ranked about 200-ish in the exp system
May 1, 2018 6:08 PM - Qtis: How's everyone?
May 1, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: Fine, fine. You?
May 1, 2018 6:13 PM - Qtis: Not bad at all!
May 1, 2018 6:13 PM - Qtis: The new place is starting to look like home
May 1, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg4FJww9YjA
May 1, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Qtis you used to be black? lol
May 1, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I thought you where like multiple colors at different times lol
May 1, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3MPgr
May 1, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TGaYgVP.gif
May 1, 2018 6:33 PM - Qtis: Psi, not for former reporters
May 1, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I see I was curious how you did it lol
May 1, 2018 6:34 PM - Qtis: Did ask about it at the time, but nothing has come out of it 
May 1, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least you can dodge the random "Hey can you...." random fix my mistake stuff lol like me and my 3 accounts now...
May 1, 2018 6:35 PM - Qtis: Roughly 2 years now :o
May 1, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 1, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3M2Tt Have a hotdog it will make everything better  lol
May 1, 2018 6:36 PM - Qtis: Biggest thing now that I miss is being able to edit shoutbox messages
May 1, 2018 6:37 PM - Qtis: Also if someone hasn't bought the new God of War, go do it now
May 1, 2018 6:37 PM - Qtis: Fantastic game
May 1, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol No God of baby sitting 
May 1, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3MNBQ
May 1, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3M8Bz
May 1, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3MKcShn
May 1, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eYBd7
May 1, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/30/17301142/microsoft-windows-10-april-2018-update-features-review
May 1, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia-gtx-1080-under-msrp?amp
May 1, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: I have way too much porn stored on my laptop.
May 1, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: I'm trying to find one particular pic but it's like looking for a needle in a stack of needles.
May 1, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: I even know the filename starts with a "t", but there is so many pics starting with a "t" this really doesn't narrow it down.
May 1, 2018 7:56 PM - Games&Stuff: There's this thing called folders I discovered recently
May 1, 2018 7:56 PM - Games&Stuff: You should check it out
May 1, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Gee, what a lovely idea. I'll keep that in mind in case I ever find a way to go back in time and save stuff in folders in the first place.
May 1, 2018 8:04 PM - Titanica: i wanna die
May 1, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kxfVVEU
May 1, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4LSLRJW
May 1, 2018 8:15 PM - Games&Stuff: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/Bi4FPZV
May 1, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pZxbJ8Q
May 1, 2018 8:15 PM - Games&Stuff: Imgur is a dark place
May 1, 2018 8:15 PM - Titanica: i wanna die
May 1, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gKLnHzJE_kc The video is awesome lol
May 1, 2018 8:19 PM - Games&Stuff: @Titanica Are you ok
May 1, 2018 8:23 PM - chartube12: Has anyone heard? Nintendo is being sued for violating another company’s patent. The company behind the wiki pad says the Nintendo switch violates all thier patents!
May 1, 2018 8:24 PM - chartube12: If this “company” patent trolling wins, the Nintendo switch and it’s add-one will be blocked for us sales
May 1, 2018 8:25 PM - chartube12: Add-ons
May 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Games&Stuff: Haven't really been following Switch news but isn't Nintendo already pretty screwed as it is with the hardware exploit
May 1, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: And the fact that it only has one or two good games and a load of inferior ports?
May 1, 2018 8:34 PM - Games&Stuff: They're in a pinch alright
May 1, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: Dep, is p1ngpong sick so you're filling in for him?  
May 1, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: The exploit won't do jack shit, just like how flashcards didn't do anything to the DS.
May 1, 2018 8:36 PM - Veho: That shit was cracked open wider than Tom's mom.
May 1, 2018 8:36 PM - Games&Stuff: lol
May 1, 2018 8:36 PM - Veho: The flashcard I'm using at the moment (DSTT) cost $5 when I bought it.
May 1, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii sold like insane amounts in spite of being soft modded to hell lol
May 1, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 and DS where also easy to pirate on.
May 1, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The truth about piracy, is no matter how easy it is to do, probably less than 5% of the systems sold on any given system will ever see a pirated game.
May 1, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have even offered to mod Wii systems for lots of people and zero of them have accepted ever.
May 1, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In spite of me showing them my Wii with soft mods and emulators and an external hard drive with hundreds of Wii games installed lol
May 1, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most common thing I hear is "I don't want to break my machine" lol
May 1, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a valid concern if your a complete noob but very difficult to do.
May 1, 2018 8:41 PM - Games&Stuff: I've been trying to convince a friend of mine to mod his 3ds for ages now but he always comes up with stuff like that yeah
May 1, 2018 8:46 PM - Veho: Have you guys seen that awesome new show called "Scorpio"? I can honestly say that it is unbelievable.
May 1, 2018 8:49 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buHaKYL9Jhg
May 1, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: This is where they have to transfer files from a plane in flight VIA CABLE because wifi doesn't exist in this universe or something.
May 1, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: The reason the plane is in flight and can't just land is that the navigation software in the airport's control tower is corrupt and is giving bad coordinates, which will cause the plane to crash.
May 1, 2018 8:52 PM - Veho: Because the plane can't be landed manually.
May 1, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: Also there is a ton of planes in the air that can't land manually because the tower is sending bad telemetry.
May 1, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: And they don't have any on-board sensors or navigation of their own.
May 1, 2018 8:53 PM - Games&Stuff: Ugh yeah
May 1, 2018 8:54 PM - Veho: Again, a universe different from our own.
May 1, 2018 8:54 PM - Veho: Where planes have pilots and navigation.
May 1, 2018 8:54 PM - Veho: No, in the universe of Scorpio, everything is controlled by softwre in the control tower.
May 1, 2018 8:55 PM - Veho: I MEAN THAT'S WHY IT'S CALLED THE CONTROL TOWER AMIRITE
May 1, 2018 8:55 PM - Games&Stuff: Truly a group of intellectuals as they let us know bout 100 times per episode
May 1, 2018 8:55 PM - Games&Stuff: Yeah lel
May 1, 2018 8:57 PM - Veho: And the files they are downloading from the plane IN FLIGHT, VIA CABLE is  clean backup of the control software.
May 1, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: This level of accuracy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_AmdvxbPT8
May 1, 2018 8:57 PM - Veho: Which every plane has on board, but can't use to land.
May 1, 2018 8:57 PM - Games&Stuff: I'm about to catch up some sleep now so I'll c y'all later
May 1, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/Di4BhWc
May 1, 2018 8:59 PM - Veho: Dep, yeah, that's about the level of research and accuracy.
May 1, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that is one long ass runway
May 1, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having been in a plane that size you have like 8 seconds of runway tops lol
May 1, 2018 9:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NXy8j1I.jpg
May 1, 2018 9:02 PM - Veho: Also if you're seeing Spiderman.
May 1, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 1, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I love that show lol
May 1, 2018 9:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9J4O5lQ.jpg
May 1, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_VkfV3-giY
May 1, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho you think he sits on it and gives himself a stranger? lol
May 1, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghhh Nvidia... time to download driver cleaner again... In all my years of owning ATI/AMD cards I think I had this type of issue exactly 1 time... but Nvidia? 1 card in and I think 3-4 at least so far lol
May 1, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: what issue psio?
May 1, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: there was a driver update on the 25th....
May 1, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I updated well I have updated like 5 times now... I update my games will work fine... then I go to play them again the next day and get a DirectX error code...
May 1, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I check to see if there is an update and sure enough there was!!! on the 25th....
May 1, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am getting the GeForce experience alright lol
May 1, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: try this psio https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
May 1, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: to install fresh 
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other end of this boot... is once I use this driver cleaner and update all my shit again and I will need to relog in for all my game stream stuff in my house 
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: even nvidia\amd recomends that software
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles already have it
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: aww
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: you need that shit?
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get it fresh each time I have this happen just in case lol
May 1, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: fuck..
May 1, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not horrible as far as fixing the issue goes... it's just a pain in the ass lol
May 1, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wanted to play some Diablo II lol
May 1, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zQHLLpd
May 1, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least with a fast ass PC and fast internet this is pretty painless, but I can imagine people being on like dial up this would absolutely suck massive balls
May 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just Nvidia's driver is close to 500MB's
May 1, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: but in the days you where in dial up, stuff would be KB or a few MB max
May 1, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: i agree sizes had become kinda ridicule, but still, technology improved at almost the same rate
May 1, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: i can download 4GB in 20 minutes ~
May 1, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: or less
May 1, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: i know 500MB is not any big deal, maybe couple minutes, i got 1MB/s internet
May 1, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rVjOq
May 1, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I usually get about 20MB's a second 
May 1, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only get like 10-12 on my PC when everyone is streaming video though 
May 1, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you would be amazed at how many people are still stuck on 56K dial up migles and the internet must be a living hell for them lol
May 1, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rVlitde
May 1, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rV7RKFr
May 1, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rVLJJ7J
May 1, 2018 10:32 PM - T-hug: Black Panther 2018 BDRip x264-SPARKS
May 1, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice but is it really a BD rip?
May 1, 2018 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fucking clickbait titles
May 1, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 6.56GB's hmm or .99GB's lol
May 1, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8gb+ or gtfo
May 1, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does seem like for 1080P that you are right for maximum quality lol
May 1, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will watch a 720P rip if nothing else is around and I don't care too much about the movie.
May 1, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Infinity War I probably will wait for like the max quality I can find when a BD version hits.
May 1, 2018 10:52 PM - Titanica: hello
May 1, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wow fastest upload I have yet recorded over 12MB's a second lol
May 1, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice 
May 1, 2018 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the gtx 1080 has surprisingly been not terribly priced at all but the best value is still gtx 9xx
May 1, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I got my GTX 980 before the 1080s came out and before the minning craze it's a nice card lol
May 1, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/avengers-infinity-war-mcu-adds-insult-to-dceu-injury/
May 2, 2018 12:28 AM - Joe88: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3269482/components-processors/intel-kaby-lake-x-discontinued.html
May 2, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they had released it as a super upgrade chip for like Z170 or 270 Chips it might have had a bigger market
May 2, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh no, I thought those where the 6 core versions... lol nevermind those are useless lol
May 2, 2018 12:38 AM - Joe88: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-most-powerful-pocket-sized-pc#/
May 2, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm looks nice but I am sure it will cost 2 arms and a leg
May 2, 2018 12:54 AM - Joe88: they claim retail is $299
May 2, 2018 12:54 AM - Joe88: but they are selling it for $130
May 2, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see that hmmm not bad honestly
May 2, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would pay for the Android 7.1 upgrade myself
May 2, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the larger SSD too...
May 2, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 bucks for that controller isn't too bad the cheapest I can find them in China is like 23 dollars.
May 2, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DduO1fNzV4w
May 2, 2018 1:11 AM - Joe88: https://www.pcgamer.com/lawsuit-alleges-samsung-micron-and-hynix-colluded-to-drive-up-dram-prices/
May 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes this IS true, I got 16GB's of DDR4 3200 for 107 bucks way back when I built this system and it's over 200 bucks now.
May 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The same sticks....
May 2, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's literally 100% more expensive later, when it should be cheaper to make... so the only possible explanation is some sort of price fixing.
May 2, 2018 1:43 AM - Joe88: well they all got caught in 2004 doing it so maybe they thought they can get away with it this time
May 2, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The fine was so small they still profited


----------



## TaigaChat (May 3, 2018)

May 2, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzE0dkkGGQU+
May 2, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzE0dkkGGQU
May 2, 2018 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Second link  lol but free games
May 2, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet like a lot of free Games if you have Amazon and Twitch lol
May 2, 2018 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I grabbed 4 of them the others I am not sure about...
May 2, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
May 2, 2018 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Why's there a 2 under my avatar
May 2, 2018 6:02 AM - Veho: Because you're a lowly level 2 peasant.
May 2, 2018 6:04 AM - kenenthk: You're black
May 2, 2018 6:07 AM - Veho: That's racist.
May 2, 2018 6:07 AM - kenenthk: Stating the obvious is pretty racist
May 2, 2018 6:39 AM - Veho: That's also racist.
May 2, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 6 or something lol
May 2, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho has a 16 lol I think that's the highest I have seen yet
May 2, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho quick give me like 8 more points so I can tease kenenthk lol
May 2, 2018 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1AydrKh
May 2, 2018 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho Depravo needs that one lol
May 2, 2018 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles might like it I am not sure... lol
May 2, 2018 7:11 AM - Veho: The highest in total is 26.
May 2, 2018 7:12 AM - Veho: I mean the highest a Temper has.
May 2, 2018 7:12 AM - Veho: There's no upper limit,.
May 2, 2018 7:33 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/members/?type=xp
May 2, 2018 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Foxi just pays for it
May 2, 2018 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Just like how psi pays for women
May 2, 2018 7:38 AM - Veho: Nothing wrong with that.
May 2, 2018 7:39 AM - Veho: If you can't catch your own, store-bught is fine.
May 2, 2018 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but no return policy and a chance of damaged product
May 2, 2018 7:43 AM - Veho: As many will attest, the same is true for those you cantch yourself.
May 2, 2018 7:43 AM - Veho: *catch, even
May 2, 2018 7:45 AM - kenenthk: No sexual activity is free even if you're dating them 
May 2, 2018 7:49 AM - kenenthk: Psi knows
May 2, 2018 7:52 AM - Veho: I mean I guess you have to pay for the condoms and the leather and the whipped cream and the whips, and someone has to reimburse the midget, but that's not the same as paying for sex, technically.
May 2, 2018 7:53 AM - kenenthk: It's the legal way around it
May 2, 2018 7:53 AM - kenenthk: We're all slaves to money no beating it
May 2, 2018 7:56 AM - kenenthk: We sweat for things we want while earning a living cooperates just decided fuck it let's just make everyone a slave and say they earn a living while we tell them what to do
May 2, 2018 7:57 AM - Veho: Yes yes ken I was 16 once as well.
May 2, 2018 7:58 AM - kenenthk: What's changed since then
May 2, 2018 7:59 AM - Veho: I discovered spouting pseudointellectual bullshit won't get you laid  
May 2, 2018 8:00 AM - kenenthk: Worked for kony
May 2, 2018 8:00 AM - Veho: Worked for Che Guevara.
May 2, 2018 8:02 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if 4chan is still a thing
May 2, 2018 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tell them you want sex women like men also enjoy sex unless there is something wrong with them lol
May 2, 2018 8:10 AM - kenenthk: I do that on tinder
May 2, 2018 8:26 AM - kenenthk: It's fun to lie about being drunk online just so you can be a total dickhead
May 2, 2018 8:43 AM - Veho: It's even more fun actually being drunk online if you're an amiable drunk.
May 2, 2018 8:56 AM - kenenthk: We may never know who's actually drunk and isnt
May 2, 2018 8:56 AM - kenenthk: I might compliment psi for once if I was drunk
May 2, 2018 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Fucking ac stopped working
May 2, 2018 9:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zqAC5sg.jpg
May 2, 2018 9:42 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zjxbyzh
May 2, 2018 9:43 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/mC4dvMS
May 2, 2018 9:46 AM - migles: another turtle but no boobs https://imgur.com/gallery/Uz46BAf
May 2, 2018 9:50 AM - Veho: Wheeeeeee!
May 2, 2018 9:59 AM - Veho: I wish I was buzzed.
May 2, 2018 10:00 AM - migles: buzzed?
May 2, 2018 10:00 AM - migles: does that mean drunk?
May 2, 2018 10:01 AM - kenenthk: Is migles like 15
May 2, 2018 10:05 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/r1UQoJN
May 2, 2018 10:07 AM - Veho: Can we also check if it's sexually transmissible?  
May 2, 2018 10:07 AM - migles: the comments <3
May 2, 2018 10:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GSIMnZV
May 2, 2018 10:21 AM - migles: that is months old veho 
May 2, 2018 10:21 AM - migles: still neat tough
May 2, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: psio are ya here?
May 2, 2018 11:04 AM - Titanica: Can you get banned for spamming in the Shoutbox?
May 2, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: Define spamming.
May 2, 2018 11:11 AM - Titanica: As if, you sent the same message over and over again in the Shoutbox
May 2, 2018 11:11 AM - Titanica: could you get banned for that?
May 2, 2018 11:14 AM - Veho: Banned from the shoutbox, maybe.
May 2, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: lel
May 2, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: so my friend just gifted me a li ion battery flashlight
May 2, 2018 11:21 AM - migles: the battery has a date, something-someting-2017
May 2, 2018 11:21 AM - migles: is that the manufacter date, or expiration date?
May 2, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: i mean, makes more sense being the manucater date, but heh...
May 2, 2018 12:28 PM - Titanica: roof roof
May 2, 2018 12:28 PM - Titanica: im a giraffee
May 2, 2018 12:28 PM - Titanica: eee
May 2, 2018 12:47 PM - DinohScene: Please, do spam the shoutbox, you'll be legendary : )
May 2, 2018 12:52 PM - Titanica: no way hosay
May 2, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9KzqIqY.mp4
May 2, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Generally I spam the shoutbox with high quality meme's and funny stuff 
May 2, 2018 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "high quality"
May 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "funny"
May 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Veho: "Tom's mom"  ;O;
May 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ilmJwje.jpg
May 2, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't post the picture because it's a painting with boobs... but one of the comments lol "My butthole is super hairy. It'd be like licking a Lifesaver you found under the couch. I couldn't ask my girlfriend to do that."
May 2, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qZm74hg.jpg No shave November? lol
May 2, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/abZ8UTv.png every time I see this one I suspect Tom is the person who ordered the cups... or Depravo lol
May 2, 2018 3:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you try writing a review yet? What games you played lately? 
May 2, 2018 3:57 PM - Veho: Warning: the following image contains female nipples outlined through fabric: https://i.imgur.com/4xx8ird.jpg
May 2, 2018 3:57 PM - Veho: Warning: the previous image contains nipples.
May 2, 2018 4:07 PM - Depravo: Probably my favourite scene from the movie.
May 2, 2018 4:08 PM - Depravo: And she gives them a little jiggle as he swings off.
May 2, 2018 4:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We been warned about nipples. Thanks. 
May 2, 2018 4:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Warn us about bulges too why don't you. 
May 2, 2018 4:13 PM - Depravo: I broke my eBay duck today.
May 2, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight I got like 4 newish games last night from the Amazon Prime and Twitch team up free monthly thing.
May 2, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo it's not broken it's just resting....
May 2, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pining for the Fjords
May 2, 2018 4:19 PM - Depravo: Unbelievably I've never used it before.
May 2, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The games where Cluster Truck, Gone Home, I Hope and Psyconaughts lol
May 2, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what is an eBay duck anyway?
May 2, 2018 4:21 PM - Depravo: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/break_one%27s_duck
May 2, 2018 4:22 PM - Depravo: I just mean I used eBay for the first time.
May 2, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh lol
May 2, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well then in that terminology I just broke my Cluster Truck lol
May 2, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of fun for a short burst... I feel like if I kept playing I might get angry or high blood pressure lol but I made it to level 3 like in 1 minute lol
May 2, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not much of a tutorial it just kind of tosses you in and says "Use your FPS skills!" lol
May 2, 2018 4:28 PM - DinohScene: how can you not have bought anything off off ebay!?
May 2, 2018 4:28 PM - DinohScene: I don't think I can even go a month without ordering atleast something useless off off that site...
May 2, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh me too 
May 2, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I try to keep it under 10 bucks lol
May 2, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In a day or two I am ordering a SATA to IDE adapter for the original Xbox I found one for like 2.50 lol
May 2, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm gonna try "Titan Souls" and "High hell" lol
May 2, 2018 4:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ebay duck? O_O
May 2, 2018 4:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this new, cause I never heard of it.
May 2, 2018 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want my very on GBATemp duck 
May 2, 2018 4:41 PM - Chary: We have a GBAtemp duck
May 2, 2018 4:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Really? O_O
May 2, 2018 4:43 PM - Chary: https://i.imgur.com/QEbp4wX.png ;O;
May 2, 2018 4:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QDNMuzd
May 2, 2018 4:57 PM - Veho: I miss duck.
May 2, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I just tried Titan Souls... Not bad it's like a hmmm puzzle game in that retro 8 bit look but much higher res lol
May 2, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like Dark Souls but not nearly the depth like if I was to try and make Dark Souls on a Turbo Grafx system lol
May 2, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the CD add on
May 2, 2018 5:06 PM - BORTZ: titan souls sucks dick
May 2, 2018 5:06 PM - BORTZ: the idea was interesting but the gameplay is trash
May 2, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA "I'M BAD AT THE GAME SO IT'S BAD "
May 2, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;O;
May 2, 2018 5:08 PM - Veho: Is Titan Souls a cross between Titanfall and Dark Souls?
May 2, 2018 5:09 PM - Veho: WELL IT SHOULD BE
May 2, 2018 5:09 PM - Veho: *checks trailer*
May 2, 2018 5:09 PM - T-hug: Titan souls is shit
May 2, 2018 5:09 PM - Veho: Oh it's some sort of Zelda ripoff. Okay then.
May 2, 2018 5:10 PM - T-hug: I beat 2 bosses and deleted it
May 2, 2018 5:10 PM - T-hug: Its 1hit death boss rush
May 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I played it for like 20 minutes when I got it on PS+
May 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That wasn't the kind of Duck I was expecting 
May 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh
May 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I meant like every member has a duck and is like a giga pet or something 
May 2, 2018 5:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then when you go to sleep and forget to feed it, they die and have to start all over, cause you didn't wake up in the middle of the night and take care of it like a baby 
May 2, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Titan Souls I beat the slime and I quit, I will probably try again later tonight when I have more time.
May 2, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some company has sent me a Xbox 360 controller to delete my review on Amazon... lol
May 2, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That seems odd to me, I didn't write anything bad about the company it was a DOA 360 PSU so I sent it back and they did a refund. But they sent me like 20 emails and tracked my phone number down somehow... lol
May 2, 2018 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you osi
May 2, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk have you been drinking again? If not than you should 
May 2, 2018 5:27 PM - Titanica: hi
May 2, 2018 5:27 PM - Titanica: notice me senpais
May 2, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello 
May 2, 2018 5:41 PM - Chary: Dead souls is the best Souls game
May 2, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uVsTCYO.jpg
May 2, 2018 5:43 PM - kenenthk: My ac stopped working last night so I slept like crap
May 2, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WqWQpO4.jpg
May 2, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk that sucks ass 
May 2, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Open a window buy a fan and lay naked with a wet wash cloth on you for the fan to blow on 
May 2, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a cold shower will help for like an hour or two 
May 2, 2018 5:45 PM - Titanica: hlp
May 2, 2018 5:45 PM - Titanica: hi
May 2, 2018 5:46 PM - kenenthk: And I swear it's just a switch you flip outside but forgot where it's at so I have to wait for property management
May 2, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hlp almost looked like shorthand for help! lol
May 2, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Circuit breaker kenenthk?
May 2, 2018 5:47 PM - kenenthk: Tried that it's on the outside but don't want to fuck with it
May 2, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: Soak a bedsheet in water and hang it in the room. The evaporation will cool down the air.
May 2, 2018 5:51 PM - Veho: And then get someone to fix that shit you lazy bum, don't live in the fucking stone age.
May 2, 2018 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Stone age wasn't so bad all you had to worry about was food and sex
May 2, 2018 5:52 PM - kenenthk: And now I can't find my car keys
May 2, 2018 5:54 PM - Titanica: get off gbatemp
May 2, 2018 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All I saw was "DOA 360" Psi, you play dead or alive on Xbox 360? 
May 2, 2018 5:56 PM - kenenthk: No go drink some mayonnaise
May 2, 2018 6:15 PM - Veho: It's good for you.
May 2, 2018 6:17 PM - Eix: no, drink liquid air, its better for you
May 2, 2018 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Vaping?
May 2, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: Vaping mayonnaise is a bad idea.
May 2, 2018 6:27 PM - BORTZ: kenenthk im sure you dont have to worry about sex now
May 2, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2018 6:29 PM - T-hug: I turn the 02 into the 03
May 2, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lR2GFrLdAkc?t=194 related lol
May 2, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Not the kind of mayonnaise I had in mind, Psi.
May 2, 2018 6:56 PM - Titanica: ew
May 2, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Qtis: Poop
May 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Qtis hey 
May 2, 2018 7:10 PM - Devin: Deactivated lazers with my diccccck.
May 2, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2018 7:11 PM - Devin: Such a great movie. That song and Kickapoo. 10/10.
May 2, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like when he is dreaming he is at that bar and blows the guys brains out with his voice lol
May 2, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sorry" lol
May 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wg4L5TaC8-M
May 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Exploder lol
May 2, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: I DID NOT MEAN
May 2, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: (he did not mean)
May 2, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: TO BLOW YOUR MIND
May 2, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect lol
May 2, 2018 7:21 PM - Qtis: Nice news format guide!
May 2, 2018 7:22 PM - Chary: 
May 2, 2018 7:22 PM - Qtis: Miss the good old times when I had time to dick around and play games 
May 2, 2018 7:22 PM - Qtis: And edit shoutbox messages
May 2, 2018 7:22 PM - Devin: *insert guitar solo here*
May 2, 2018 7:23 PM - Qtis: Well shit. Autocorrect doesn't want me to write shitbox 
May 2, 2018 7:23 PM - Chary: That's the only proper way to write it though!
May 2, 2018 7:24 PM - Qtis: If only I could edit messages 
May 2, 2018 7:25 PM - Qtis: How's things been on the temp?
May 2, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could edit shouts, we all would be having very different conversations... lol *evil maniacal laughter*
May 2, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I didn't say I loved midget... damn it Psi!"
May 2, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHNH5pnioQk Also this AMV is metal 
May 2, 2018 7:31 PM - Chary: The temp hasn't caught fire yet.
May 2, 2018 7:32 PM - Chary: Yet.
May 2, 2018 7:34 PM - Qtis: How's the reviews coming along?
May 2, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My review on "The human life" Isn't going well so far I have experienced almost everything there is and yet I want so much more... Like I really need some tiger stripe spandex pants...
May 2, 2018 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 2, 2018 7:43 PM - Chary: The tiger pants DLC is 99.99
May 2, 2018 7:44 PM - Chary: Reviews lately seem to be good. We've picked up some newbies since the last time I've seen you on here, maybe?
May 2, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5KuN0Ih.gif
May 2, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am alway newb hmm or is that newd?
May 2, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
May 2, 2018 7:45 PM - Chary: Lewd?
May 2, 2018 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How expensive is tiger pants 
May 2, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: Depends on whether it's actual tiger.
May 2, 2018 7:47 PM - Chary: Do you wear the tiger itself? Or just its pants?
May 2, 2018 7:49 PM - pyromaniac123: tiger:you're inside me 
May 2, 2018 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tigers don't wear pants 
May 2, 2018 7:53 PM - Chary: But what if they want to? You can't really stop a tiger from wearing pants
May 2, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MFDa8pr.jpg
May 2, 2018 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can they get them on? 
May 2, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uaRi2 Veho had this yesterday? lol
May 2, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: Unfortunately no.
May 2, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it was some sort of grilled something but I can't remember what lol
May 2, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: It was shit.
May 2, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least it was food? lol sorry was no fun 
May 2, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried a game called "High Hell" hmmm sort of mini FPS twitch shooter?
May 2, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the levels are so far only like 30 seconds long
May 2, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 3-8 bad guys so far it seems.
May 2, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k7xH1cR.gifv
May 2, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just played "I hope" hmmm the game seems kind of interesting but is buggy... fell through a few places in the map had to restart the game at the first NPC because I broke him... lol
May 2, 2018 8:33 PM - AlanJohn: shit
May 2, 2018 8:34 PM - AlanJohn: i unintentionally necrobumped my blog post from 2012
May 2, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: BAN BAN BAN  ;O;
May 2, 2018 8:34 PM - AlanJohn: i honestly forgot that blogs show up on the right side goddamn
May 2, 2018 8:35 PM - AlanJohn: i thought they were like eof
May 2, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uk81n Necro bump!
May 2, 2018 8:39 PM - CitizenSnips: oof
May 2, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JYdYdin.jpg
May 2, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Dinoh has seen that one lol
May 2, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q6uKh
May 2, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time on Nazi Ball Z!!!
May 2, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I0XEjex
May 2, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I0t0I
May 2, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2018/05/02/pasco-man-facing-charges-in-sword-attack Florida man!
May 2, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/05/01/1919245/ftc-gives-sony-microsoft-and-nintendo-30-days-to-get-rid-of-illegal-warranty-void-if-removed-stickers
May 2, 2018 10:32 PM - kenenthk: I'm just like fuck work tonight 
May 2, 2018 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Not helping no one with shit
May 2, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/y76kjsrbkgv01.gif Our safety record is amazing almost 700 days with out an accident! hmm ok yeah make that 2 seconds since our last accident.
May 2, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/PeacefulUnripeGonolek a lawyer used this trick to make millions!!! Insurance companies hate him!!!
May 2, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2egJ2RL.gifv tired of being stuck in traffic?
May 2, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do you still have that "We broke the break!!!" gif??? https://i.redd.it/0nzgkvu6i4v01.jpg I found the cosplay lol
May 2, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google search for this video LOL the_worst_talent_show_play_ever
May 2, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it just kept going and goingandgoingandgoing
May 2, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I ate too many sugar free jelly belly beans  I ate like 15 and now I am having weird pains... lol there is a warning on the back but it doesn't say what the max dose is lol
May 2, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh if you read the back it says you should eat 8 or less... lol
May 2, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I didn't try to eat 3 pounds of what ever LA Beast did lol
May 3, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51895058 400 of them are sports games... I bet lol
May 3, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51944608 lol I have like all of these they can't be worth that much?
May 3, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably paid like 50 bucks or something for all of them, most of the Dreamcast games I got where under 5 bucks and even when I was buying new ones at clearance I think most where like 7.99 (thinking about it I should have kept those in the wrappers.... bit I enjoyed playing them!)
May 3, 2018 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/51944608 lol I have like all of these they can't be worth that much? < If they were brand new maybe, but used?
May 3, 2018 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not worth more than $100, $150 or so
May 3, 2018 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I think Marvel vs Capcom 2 is kinda rare-ish, but not $400 rare lol
May 3, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it made me confused for sure lol
May 3, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I sold the PS2 version for like 80 bucks
May 3, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not worth that much anymore lol
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Skies of Arcadia and Marvel vs Capcom 2 would be about $100 for those two
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I can't for the life of me figure out what else in there is worth a ton lol
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Makes me want to buy a damn Dreamcast though
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Bersek?
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom you don't have one???
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately not
May 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one you don't even have to mod it
May 3, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I know lol
May 3, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought 3 in case 1 died but that was kind of a waste they seem to be built like tanks
May 3, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 3, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the one is NiB so I got that going for me lol
May 3, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcgamesn.com/nvidia-amd-tsmc-3d-gpu?amp
May 3, 2018 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was reading about that earlier
May 3, 2018 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems neat
May 3, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like a double stacked 1080 Ti? Lol
May 3, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I could play Mrs Pacman at 8K res and 2,000FPS
May 3, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The way God intended lol
May 3, 2018 1:43 AM - kenenthk: What's the latest ways to crack a 3ds
May 3, 2018 2:31 AM - Coto: http://www.quickmeme.com/p/3vo5ln


----------



## TaigaChat (May 4, 2018)

May 3, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbYe6U9Dljk
May 3, 2018 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Answer me psi
May 3, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crack a 3DS? I would use a brick but your millage may vary  lol
May 3, 2018 4:59 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 3, 2018 9:22 AM - Veho: SUGOI
May 3, 2018 9:22 AM - Veho: DESU NE
May 3, 2018 9:25 AM - Chary: Kawaii
May 3, 2018 9:30 AM - Veho: Baka  T_T
May 3, 2018 9:38 AM - migles: so far cry 5 seems like the kind of my game
May 3, 2018 9:39 AM - migles: *seems my kind of game
May 3, 2018 9:40 AM - migles: i can't wait to get down this son of a bitch cult leader
May 3, 2018 10:16 AM - Veho: Something for you, migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/li7cOot
May 3, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: nice nice
May 3, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: i like that bunny one
May 3, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: but veho feels weird
May 3, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: are not thoose cartoons underage?
May 3, 2018 10:26 AM - Veho: About half of them. Skip those.
May 3, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: i also like that lilo one, but lilo is a kiddy ;C
May 3, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: Crop that one.
May 3, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: how about this https://www.instagram.com/cosplamy/
May 3, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Just cut off the left side of all of them and you're good to go.
May 3, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Yeah she's cute.
May 3, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: enough veho, i want to take down this cult!
May 3, 2018 10:36 AM - Veho: Nooo, come look at pretty ladies.
May 3, 2018 10:36 AM - Veho: Cults can wait.
May 3, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: you dont understand
May 3, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: i must take down the cult leaders, so i can replace their positions and have my own cult with woman
May 3, 2018 12:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fDOoGLB
May 3, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: damn i want to spare this faith girl
May 3, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: probably i got brainwashed
May 3, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: sucks that i have to kill her :C
May 3, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: He almost made it
May 3, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Problem is, he wasn't attached to the skateboard in any way
May 3, 2018 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: The skateboard wants to follow the curve, but his body wants to stay moving in the same direction
May 3, 2018 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gravity's also a bitch
May 3, 2018 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck gravity
May 3, 2018 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Life would be much more interesting without it
May 3, 2018 2:34 PM - Games&Stuff: https://imgur.com/gallery/2Je1cYx
May 3, 2018 2:34 PM - Games&Stuff: When desperate
May 3, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Pt0Ud2M.jpg
May 3, 2018 2:52 PM - Veho: I, too, like to deface kid's drawings.
May 3, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 3, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7iCxXjU.jpg Looks like Linus from Linus Tech Tips... lol
May 3, 2018 2:56 PM - Veho: Wouldn't put it past him.
May 3, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 3, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1EAm090.jpg lol
May 3, 2018 3:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZSCociA.png
May 3, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks right Veho lol
May 3, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But just keep swimming they say! lol
May 3, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KyWvVar
May 3, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: A post about another post.
May 3, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: Always downvote meta post.
May 3, 2018 3:08 PM - Veho: imgur loves sucking its own dick.
May 3, 2018 3:15 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vQOEsVy
May 3, 2018 3:15 PM - Veho: Mother warned Toby not to play in the thresher, but he didn't listen.
May 3, 2018 3:15 PM - Veho: RIP Toby.
May 3, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zSCxL
May 3, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zSgMtba
May 3, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekCq5K9cm54 Neat!
May 3, 2018 3:30 PM - Veho: Spoiler alert  ;O;
May 3, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFIQy1wSTB8
May 3, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: damn, 20 years ago that magazine knew the future
May 3, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: VR headset that totally looks like the android vr stuff
May 3, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: and blue rays
May 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Veho: To be fair, there's not that many ways you can design a headset.
May 3, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl7Cfjn3KeM
May 3, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: I wonder, has anyone ever played or even seen the first Street Fighter?
May 3, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: Because Street Fighter 2 is the wildly popular one and the basis for all the sequels and the father of the franchise.
May 3, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: But the first SF was... not.
May 3, 2018 4:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dLXCe14.gif
May 3, 2018 4:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7LsQr62.gif
May 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho when it came out it was a great game, huge sprites and very colorful for the time.
May 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most people only got to play it like many many years later on some other platform.
May 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even me my first time playing it was on a Turbo Graphics CD (back when that was new) and since I could do the dragon punch I beat the game in like 20 minutes lol
May 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But before it came out the comparison would be to like NES games. In that perspective it's an amazing game lol
May 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah Street Fighter 2 was a giant leap in game play and graphics and just everything.
May 3, 2018 4:14 PM - Veho: My first time was on some Atari platform, not sure which.
May 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Fighter_(video_game) Only lists arcade as the platform... lol
May 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it is also on the Wii lol
May 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Originally came out in 1989 nice lol
May 3, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the Arcade was in 87 lol hmm
May 3, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Wiiware title says 89 lol
May 3, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the Wiiware version is the TG16 NA version that was released in 89 lol
May 3, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played it in like 91 I think
May 3, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho looks like you probably played the Atari ST version?
May 3, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so it was probably pretty nice, I never got to play any ST games 
May 3, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted an XE in the early 80's then later in the 80's I wanted an Amiga but my family got me an IBM thing.... gwbasic was great but being limited to CGA graphics and 1 channel sound really killed my enthusiasm for trying to learn much beyond making my own text adventures....
May 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I learned more at school on the Apple IIe and it's limited graphics but at least they where more than 4 hideous colors... lol CGA is like horrid...
May 3, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Try b/w CGA it's not completely awful
May 3, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye I wish I had known that back then... they went all out and got the "good" CGA monitor... lol
May 3, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bright pinks and sky blue!!! yaaayyy!!! *sigh* lol
May 3, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it was high res (at the time) I think it could do those 4 colors at like 640X480 or something.
May 3, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So line plots looked nice...
May 3, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=13 This machine but the IBM version  (I so wish it had been the Apple version....)
May 3, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Documentation back then for the Apple IIe at my school we had a full shelf of all the manuals to program for it... lol
May 3, 2018 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you can use b/w on a color CGA monitor it's just the 600x240 mode
May 3, 2018 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bit weird aspect ratio
May 3, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: You probably mean 4 colors at 300x240 that's standard cga
May 3, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have discovered that shortly before it was taken back (I guess I didn't show enough interest) lol
May 3, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably all I know is it was ugly even compared to an Apple II in the graphics department lol
May 3, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let alone a Commodore 64 lol
May 3, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My neighbors had an Amiga 1000 and later a 500  made me so damn jelly lol
May 3, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although all they wanted to play on it was that Firepower 2000 game (was on the SNES but I think it was called something else on the Amiga)
May 3, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.giantbomb.com/firepower-2000/3030-1450/ hmm weird OK still not sure what it was called lol
May 3, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No wonder they where playing it all the time... was brand new lol
May 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that date was wrong... I graduated in 92 and had lived in Florida for 2 years at that point I know I played it in like 1990 at the latest...
May 3, 2018 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh it's 320x200 and 640x200
May 3, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm firepower 2000 I think I saw that in an obscure snes gems list
May 3, 2018 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Why did people always go with the magenta/turquoise color palette for cga
May 3, 2018 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's not like it was the only option
May 3, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know even the game publishers at the time did 
May 3, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it's definitely the most... Visual diarrhea is a good word for it i think
May 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Given those choices it seems like Black and White would be better lol
May 3, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I played 1 or 2 games that just went high res and black and white and those looked a lot better to me.
May 3, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: green/red/yellow or dark green/red/orange were other options
May 3, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly didn't have a lot of games for the system, out of like 30 or 40 disks most of my blanks where programs I had written... or was working on lool
May 3, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think green/red/yellow would be more visually pleasing but none of them were good options
May 3, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: None is right they all looked garish 
May 3, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the mixed... "colors" lol
May 3, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess they went with cyan/magenta because it was the only way to get white
May 3, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Except for b/w
May 3, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not enough res to proper blend so they just looked like polka dots lol
May 3, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: And the cyan is good for coloring the sky which there usually is sky in most games
May 3, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: But the magenta... CGA guys should have used green instead
May 3, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: So you get black for your shadows and outlines and stuff, green for your grass, blue for your sky and white for your clouds and highlights
May 3, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the color choices where really odd
May 3, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to wonder if it was like a memory register limitation or something like the 4 bits was only enough room for black white and some random weird colors.. lol
May 3, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or did they choose those because "The pie charts will look amazing!"
May 3, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well in 320x200 it's only 2 bits
May 3, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 4 bits was too high tech? lol
May 3, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 160x100 gives you all the base colors needed
May 3, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most of the 8 bit home computers at the time had 4  lol
May 3, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: But that's worse than a GBC
May 3, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah
May 3, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: CGA was kinda fancy
May 3, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Computers didn't get good until like the Amiga
May 3, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: C64's video output was similar to VGA but you had a different palette per block of the screen
May 3, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Similar to CGA*
May 3, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: So that's at least better
May 3, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah on the C64 the colors where much more natural lol
May 3, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even the Apple IIe sucked but it still looked better somehow.
May 3, 2018 5:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VLzQP1Q.jpg
May 3, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_II_graphics
May 3, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f1AmYEc.jpg
May 3, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOkfJrGKZcs Related to Veho's lol
May 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Veho: 
May 3, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend in high school and for a couple of years after totally hated me after I slept with his aunt lol I don't know why... A. She was hot and B. it's not like I was doing it out of revenge or anything.
May 3, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We just got along and had a lot of fun together
May 3, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But he was kind of immature in that department ironically. lol
May 3, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k0h3Dvm
May 3, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FcfKa
May 3, 2018 6:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wgAsVXC
May 3, 2018 6:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TrJ8vxb.png
May 3, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: I wouldn't call $100 "micro" but hey.
May 3, 2018 6:32 PM - Games&Stuff: EA would like to have a chat with you
May 3, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QmjK9MD.jpg
May 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Games&Stuff: Eh I don't own one
May 3, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: But do you remember it?
May 3, 2018 6:36 PM - Games&Stuff: Sure do T_T
May 3, 2018 6:37 PM - Games&Stuff: Is this where we dump all our dank Imgur memes we've come across?
May 3, 2018 6:37 PM - Games&Stuff: https://i.imgur.com/PVwP97f_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 3, 2018 6:38 PM - Games&Stuff: Dang I fked up the link
May 3, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: It's loading for me.
May 3, 2018 6:43 PM - Qtis: http://www.deadfirescavenger.com/
May 3, 2018 6:44 PM - Qtis: #Eternity
May 3, 2018 6:50 PM - Games&Stuff: What's that?
May 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cBacu8D
May 3, 2018 6:53 PM - Qtis: Pillars of Eternity II: Deadfire is about to be released
May 3, 2018 6:54 PM - Qtis: that is the scavenger hunt for clues and additional DLC content
May 3, 2018 6:54 PM - Qtis: Did someone remove the "Shit GBAtemp says" thread?
May 3, 2018 6:55 PM - Games&Stuff: Oh I see
May 3, 2018 6:56 PM - Qtis: nvm, found the thread
May 3, 2018 6:58 PM - Chary: So hype for POE II
May 3, 2018 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to get around to playing the first Pillars of Eternity game, only played it for maybe an hour or so before I got distracted by other stuff lol
May 3, 2018 7:04 PM - Devin: I was a bit confused. Thought you mean Path of Exile 2.
May 3, 2018 7:08 PM - VitaType: If you like Path of Exile you should check-out Pilars of Eternity. It's pretty much just a new of these old D&D based RPGs like Baldurs Gate. The new game PoE2 gets abit away from it, but the new innovation look like they would fit very well
May 3, 2018 7:08 PM - VitaType: s/new innovation/innovations/
May 3, 2018 7:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lzTjvyt
May 3, 2018 7:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KRTIVnQ
May 3, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cute girl
May 3, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd hit that
May 3, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: Could you provoke the same reaction?
May 3, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PdwPi
May 3, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: Damn that frog swole.
May 3, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Goes along with that Dog I posted like a long time ago lol
May 3, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://military.id.me/news/report-chinese-scientists-have-created-super-military-muscle-dogs/
May 3, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I don't want to go to the park...." *Dog stares* "OK I want to go to the park..."
May 3, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would need some sort of industrial leash for that dog and like a tow truck...
May 3, 2018 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or a gf to help you hold him
May 3, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: He would steal the girlfriend.
May 3, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am afraid he would team up with the frog 
May 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/n8roBhk.png
May 3, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: He would do more than steal her
May 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: Seduce her away, tomato tomayto.
May 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's why I don't like clowns  lol
May 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always stabbing things.. lol
May 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: I like the subtlety of "mother, 19" in there.
May 3, 2018 7:59 PM - Veho: Absolutely no bearing on the rest of the story, but let's point out she's a 19-y-o mother to make her look even more trashy.
May 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clowns am I right? lol
May 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where is Tom when you need his honk honk honky ass lol
May 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: https://i.redditmedia.com/W5ZfbfsaK_dxd3k9h94aOZLoBWI_KcSkk6NX2P_LJTA.png?w=660&s=d78a6112ba260f3b10eb5c37c6b471ce
May 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G3bxV Having successfully infiltrated their ranks, our hero tries to learn their language...
May 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: 
May 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 3, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PoHKuIO
May 3, 2018 8:13 PM - T-hug: Am watching Cobra Kai
May 3, 2018 8:14 PM - T-hug: Surprisingly not shit
May 3, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: Interesting.
May 3, 2018 8:23 PM - Ericthegreat: It looks like shit
May 3, 2018 8:23 PM - Ericthegreat: I'll have to watch a bit of it
May 3, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: ok, far cry 5 is just "just cause 2"
May 3, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: I thought the trailer for that actually looked pretty good
May 3, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: but with a cooler story and much prettier graphics
May 3, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: i got myself bored of it
May 3, 2018 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: And i have zero interest in karate kid
May 3, 2018 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just looked like it would be fun to watch
May 3, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Aoc-cd9eYs
May 3, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G3DQo
May 3, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow PDP (Afterglow PS3 controller) support is literally fantastic, they are sending me a new controller because they said they do not have the dongle for the old one... lol I am not even the original owner nor did I have the receipt.,,, Seriously I would say 10 out 10 service but that would be a complete understatement.
May 3, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should write a review for the customer service on this one... They really went over the top. Yes I had to pay to ship the old controller back but this beats Nvidia's support by leaps and bounds...
May 3, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia should take some notes...
May 3, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even sent Nvidia pics and serial numbers and was the original owner and they flat outright said "Fuck you"
May 3, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously one controller was inside the 6 month support period they claim to have but because I didn't save the receipt AND with out that the serial number is apparently useless...
May 3, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also now that I think about it... Also those where the original Nvidia controllers with WiFi Direct that only worked with the Shield TV or Shield tablets... So it's not like they would even be supporting another companies product... total ass hats lol
May 3, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3BZtp2d Nvidia handling customer service like a champ lol (seriously I love the products but if they break at this point I consider them expensive Chinese brands, with the bonus of they at least do updates.)
May 3, 2018 10:31 PM - T3GZdev: meanwhile
May 3, 2018 10:31 PM - T3GZdev: anyone here into splatoon?
May 3, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sometimes
May 3, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: My switch isn't updated though
May 3, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I guess I might as well update it
May 3, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have a jig coming soon
May 3, 2018 10:33 PM - T3GZdev: nice
May 3, 2018 10:34 PM - T3GZdev: be on that game 24/7 lately lol
May 3, 2018 10:34 PM - T3GZdev: partially the reason for sandbox engine DSi updates have not happen as often recently XD
May 3, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol T3GZdev add direct Wifi to your sandbox thingy so I can use 2 DS's in like 3D mode lol
May 3, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that is my super silly idea for the hour  lol
May 3, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to eat some of these sugar free jelly beans... but I am scared of them now lol
May 3, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did a mini version of the LA beast.... Only was in the bathroom for like an hour but I was pretty wore out after it lol
May 3, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Made me feel really sorry for him after that lol
May 3, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wAdQ68V I want to know... can she does this hmmmm to a person?
May 3, 2018 10:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: You want her to spin on your dick?
May 3, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
May 3, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would only take a few seconds I imagine... lol
May 3, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VAm5u
May 3, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jf1qR never mind found a replacement lol
May 3, 2018 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well, you'd have to have some rotating device placed on you that she could spin around on
May 3, 2018 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol that broken chair thing is so old
May 3, 2018 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: People say it was fake
May 3, 2018 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: And the metal pole is retractable
May 3, 2018 11:13 PM - T3GZdev: that would be interesting
May 3, 2018 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I would have to agree, you can see him move on the chair when it falls down
May 3, 2018 11:14 PM - T3GZdev: @Psionic
May 3, 2018 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: That wouldn't be easy while being pegged into place
May 3, 2018 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol psi I have both of those things maybe I should try that
May 3, 2018 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Need a gif of it working though it might not even be powerful enough to spin that around lol
May 3, 2018 11:15 PM - T3GZdev: i wonder if she accepts coing. :o
May 3, 2018 11:15 PM - T3GZdev: coins*
May 3, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 3, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Awww I just found out magnets do nothing to LCD screens... lol
May 3, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking it would be all weird looking like a old TV screen lol
May 3, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2018/05/03/deputies-man-unloading-gun-in-school-pickup-line damn almost identical to mine... lol
May 3, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nope
May 3, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: They do fun things to HDDs though
May 3, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just saying
May 3, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't dream of taking it near a school though, that's just retarded lol
May 3, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Read Jdbye I used to put magnets on old monitors and TV's I didn't use anymore lol
May 3, 2018 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think if you use a really powerful magnet it can fuck with a lcd display slightly
May 3, 2018 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Like some big nei
May 3, 2018 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Neodymium magnet
May 3, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember showing it to a friend in middle school, and he managed to fuck up a TV so bad they had to get it fixed lol
May 3, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep the ones out of old hard drives lol
May 3, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 dead hard drives I need to strip down for the magnets, but I am keeping them until I get more.
May 3, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to do them in groups lol
May 3, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My friend used a big circle magnet from an old speaker though
May 3, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Forgotten Worlds gold is being compiled almost as we speak 
May 3, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They said 24 hours like 2 days ago but I think some massive improvements are in the works so I am happy to wait 
May 3, 2018 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Its illegal to have a gun in your car when picking up your kid?
May 3, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kinda makes sense in a way but still he wasn't doing anything wrong and he had a permit
May 3, 2018 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Weird place to start doing that but I mean if you were picking up your kid and suddenly remembered the loaded gun in the glove compartment or under the seat wouldn't you do the same thing
May 3, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think what he did wrong is being able to be seen in public with it... concealed at least here in Florida means exactly that.
May 3, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you brandish or show it in any context your violating the permit.
May 3, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one and the same gun, but I also have like 3 other licenses...
May 3, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you don't clear a gun in public... he was showing it off or being dumb something is suspect in my opinion.
May 4, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing it on school property is also a big no no. He shouldn't be packing to go pick up his kid.
May 4, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the subject of remembering it was loaded, he would have been best to remember it, and leave it be until he could get to a secure location IE his home or at least off school property, also him pointing out the window is another no no... there are 2 safe places to point a gun, at the ground and at the sky.
May 4, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Out the passenger window I am trying to imagine a school with no houses around it... I guess if there was a wooded area there but who knows what bums are living in the woods or kids playing in it... in training "Always know what your target is and what lies beyond it. You are responsible for everything your bullets hit."
May 4, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QOyfhba.gif
May 4, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u7sNnl7
May 4, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo0_8sqcHB0
May 4, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1RO8u3lqxs
May 4, 2018 1:43 AM - Joe88: Day 2 of no wifi, hopefully tomorrow it will be fixed
May 4, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek Joe88 
May 4, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't know what the hell to do with no WiFi... I have 2 back up WiFi routers so if mine dies I would be back up in minutes lol
May 4, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In other news, I have managed to shrink my Xbox set down to 807GB's so far... lol
May 4, 2018 2:12 AM - Titanica: boi
May 4, 2018 2:12 AM - Titanica: i really like the new comic strip
May 4, 2018 2:12 AM - Titanica: i really love it
May 4, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I must be near 750GBs and the decisions are getting tougher to make so much research
May 4, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But learning a lot about games I never knew existed lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 5, 2018)

May 4, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a shame I love making these ultimate sets and would love to share them but it's a no legal 
May 4, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/sinclair-explains-why-they-pulled-their-channels-from-playstation-vue/amp/
May 4, 2018 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Big Mutha Truckers 2 - Truck Me Harder [!] Hmmmm lol
May 4, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: Firefox Quantum fucked up the "restore previous tabs" function big time.
May 4, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks 
May 4, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho help.... I trimmed an Xbox set down to 760GB's.... but I only have a 500GB hard drive for it... lol I guess I need to be more aggressive
May 4, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also need like 60GB's for the emulation stuff... and I think the other stuff on the Xbox uses like 8GB's lol
May 4, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to find like a 100 worst reviewed Xbox games... then I can delete those lol
May 4, 2018 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not blindly lol
May 4, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gameratio.cheatcodesgalore.com/xbox/worstgames.php OK yeah this will help, thanks Veho  lol
May 4, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm already deleted the first 5 on that list... noticed a theme.. all of them are like 300MB's or 400MB's very small and cheap looking budget titles lol
May 4, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 730... Still way too large and I still have to uncompress these bitches lol
May 4, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might need to break down and order a 1TB drive  lol
May 4, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Internet-Snagless-Connectors-Router-Black/dp/B06XXH72SZ/ref=sr_1_46?ie=UTF8&qid=1525412233&sr=8-46&keywords=xbox+360+usb+wireless+adapter I can't decide if I love this or hate it... but the price is awesome 10 bucks and 50 feet long?
May 4, 2018 5:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oARGMOe
May 4, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Vm86Kho
May 4, 2018 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZzEDLRY Something for migles in the morning lol
May 4, 2018 5:55 AM - Veho: You can still play as Darth Maul, if you buy the DLC  ;O;
May 4, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho so true
May 4, 2018 5:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i90lZcI.mp4
May 4, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PZ2m9 <---- "Load 790 more pictures" wft... lol
May 4, 2018 5:57 AM - Veho: Are they pron? 
May 4, 2018 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho yeah this is sadly very true...
May 4, 2018 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho only if you like Zelda 
May 4, 2018 5:57 AM - Veho: Zelda wallpapers? WTF, did they just take a screenshot of every frame of every game and export it?
May 4, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The gun skills thing... when I was at the range doing my testing, I thought 2 people there for sure where going to shoot someone  both got kicked off the range, one of them almost shot me like 3 times... kept turning the gun to me and shaking with his finger on the trigger trying to pull back the slide... was sure I was going to die lol
May 4, 2018 5:59 AM - Veho: 
May 4, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The range officers where very forgiving of the guy... but man I ain't gonna lie, I wanted them to kick him off the range at least an hour before they actually did lol
May 4, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He even shot the ground one time, it was in front of the target but holy fuck I wouldn't work with the guy.
May 4, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just too nervous and didn't know how to handle his weapon
May 4, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not perfect myself but I did score 2 points away from perfect... would have been perfect but 3 shots into the test I had some dirt blow into my eye so I could only see out of one eye for like 95% of the test lol
May 4, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit hurt like a mofo, thinking about it... was probably from the guy who was shooting all over lol
May 4, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost done looking at all the Zelda wallpapers so far only 1 I would use  lol
May 4, 2018 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ySdwVdO.jpg After look at all 790+ this is the only one I would use on my tablet, I love them all as pictures/works of art. But a background I need to see my icons on  lol
May 4, 2018 6:12 AM - Veho: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/jellyphone/jelly-the-smallest-4g-smartphone
May 4, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho how long you thing the battery would last in it?
May 4, 2018 6:14 AM - Veho: A day?
May 4, 2018 6:14 AM - Veho: 950 mAh.
May 4, 2018 6:14 AM - Veho: Depends on the use I guess.
May 4, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm not bad
May 4, 2018 6:15 AM - Veho: The funny/sad thing is that this isn't much bigger or much more powerful than that Android watch I've been obsessing over lately.
May 4, 2018 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah my wife hers is like 2200 mAh but it's like 5.5 inches and she charges it like 2 times a day... lol but she also uses it constantly
May 4, 2018 6:15 AM - Veho: https://des.gbtcdn.com/uploads/pdm-desc-pic/Electronic/image/2016/11/25/1480044230337065.jpg
May 4, 2018 6:16 AM - Veho: Your wife has a 5.5 inch device she uses so much she has to charge it twice a day.  
May 4, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho yeah for the small size you have to have a small battery so you can only put like so many cores and can only clock them so high and more RAM also uses more power...
May 4, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she makes so many calls/texts/games/video's/calculator/GPS/Notes... it's pretty much her brain lol
May 4, 2018 6:17 AM - Veho: Aaaanyhow. I'm comparing specs and this thing really isn't that much better than the DM98
May 4, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's probably close to the same power envelope
May 4, 2018 6:17 AM - Veho: 2.45'' VS 2.2'' screen...
May 4, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sounds about right but probably a slightly larger battery the smart watch probably is like 700mAh
May 4, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: can get away with slightly less because the smaller screen = less power used.
May 4, 2018 6:18 AM - Veho: But the Jelly has a microSD card slot which makes it an instant winner in this comparison.
May 4, 2018 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah especially with Android 7 that makes the storage instantly up gradable
May 4, 2018 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could use it as a local WiFi FTP server (I do this on my tablet with it's 128GB MicroSD card) it's insanely more useful than it sounds...
May 4, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just flip it on grab the IP address and the randomly generated log on info and if you need some files on a phone or tablet or PC just log in and grab them
May 4, 2018 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could get like a 10TB MicroSD card (Via magic of course lol) I would store all my crap on it and have a portable file server.
May 4, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: Get this and connect to the phone via USB OTG: https://the-gadgeteer.com/2016/03/17/turn-10-micro-sd-cards-into-a-sata-ssd-drive/
May 4, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: Instead of one 10TB card, use 10 1TB cards  
May 4, 2018 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think the largest right now is like 400GB's?
May 4, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some company is on the verge of doing a 500GB one?
May 4, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still amazing though... even 400GB's on a MicroSD card is insane.
May 4, 2018 6:30 AM - Veho: http://bgr.com/2018/01/23/android-vs-iphone-storage-512gb-microsd-card/
May 4, 2018 6:30 AM - Veho: 512GB
May 4, 2018 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820173374&cm_re=MicoSF-_-20-173-374-_-Product
May 4, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 512GB's is nuts hard to imagine my first multi thousands of dollars PC had a huge huge (largest you could get) 6.5GB hard drive lol
May 4, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was like the 10TB drives now but even a lowly MicoSD card blows it away lol
May 4, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you could put 2 of those 512GB cards in one of those PSP dual MicoSD card to Memory Stick Duo adapter things... 1TB to store all the PSP games lol
May 4, 2018 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be afraid to use it public... someone would kill me for the memory cards (a pawn shop would pay top dollar for those lol)
May 4, 2018 6:38 AM - Veho: 
May 4, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: That Jelly thing would be fine if it was half the price.
May 4, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: I bet I could find a Chinese copy.
May 4, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: Probably from the same factory.
May 4, 2018 7:05 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7954531/
May 4, 2018 8:29 AM - kenenthk: https://pitchfork.com/news/eminem-wants-to-take-an-ax-to-mumble-rap-on-new-royce-59-song-listen/
May 4, 2018 11:17 AM - T-hug: Anyone watch cobra kai yet
May 4, 2018 11:17 AM - T-hug: Warched 4 last night only 30 minute eps
May 4, 2018 11:43 AM - Flame: i watched the 1st one and bit of the second one
May 4, 2018 11:43 AM - Flame: not too bad
May 4, 2018 11:50 AM - Flame: wait a minute
May 4, 2018 11:50 AM - Flame: ep. 3 is paid
May 4, 2018 12:42 PM - Titanica: Shoutbox?
May 4, 2018 12:42 PM - Titanica: Shoutouts to Simpleflips
May 4, 2018 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: :
May 4, 2018 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 4, 2018 1:35 PM - Titanica: Hi Jdbye
May 4, 2018 1:35 PM - Titanica: Wazzup
May 4, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: WAZZZZZZZZZZZUUUUUPPP!
May 4, 2018 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: wassa wassa wassa wassa wassa
May 4, 2018 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/gsYtDWe.jpg
May 4, 2018 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: LOL
May 4, 2018 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
May 4, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OluuAs3IAM
May 4, 2018 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: misleading title i thought it would be a gba modded to display stereoscopic 3d 
May 4, 2018 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuckin dollar shave club
May 4, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not even relevant to me because i don't live in US and i use an electric shaver
May 4, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but everyone seems to advertise them
May 4, 2018 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if he mentions Payback
May 4, 2018 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that was pretty technologically impressive for gba
May 4, 2018 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: proper 3d not just mode 7 which doesnt really count
May 4, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: the graphics look more like a DS game which is impressive
May 4, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: framerates not great... but playable
May 4, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh man Payback, I remember that game. Was supposed to be "GTA, but much better!"
May 4, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember watching a friend of mine play that on the GBA back in the day, thought it looked super cool
May 4, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always asked to borrow it but he never let me 
May 4, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/PXyqzOb
May 4, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: this makes me unconfortable
May 4, 2018 4:35 PM - Depravo: Hotdog. Jumping frog.
May 4, 2018 4:35 PM - Depravo: Three. Day. Week. End.
May 4, 2018 4:36 PM - Giodude: Well then
May 4, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: he should have painted the parts to match
May 4, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: would have looked far better
May 4, 2018 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope the GB was broken otherwise it would be a waste
May 4, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/x4gw1znn5mv01.jpg
May 4, 2018 4:47 PM - Veho: Payback GBA is an extremely impressive tech demo but a very dull game.
May 4, 2018 4:53 PM - Depravo: Is our logo copyrighted?
May 4, 2018 4:55 PM - Depravo: Shaun! SHAUN!
May 4, 2018 4:55 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBTMaGXwdRn_aaBtxiqMbww
May 4, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: OMG we've been pirated.
May 4, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: (The irony.)
May 4, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: payback looks like a decent top down GTA clone
May 4, 2018 5:08 PM - Joe88: https://www.zdnet.com/article/are-8-new-spectre-class-flaws-about-to-be-exposed/
May 4, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi is that rick and morty i spot there
May 4, 2018 5:08 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 4, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that you Dep? 
May 4, 2018 5:10 PM - Depravo: The youtube channel? No.
May 4, 2018 5:22 PM - Veho: Rock and Marten.
May 4, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TptQAQU
May 4, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is lol
May 4, 2018 5:26 PM - Depravo: Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they didn’t stop to think if they should.
May 4, 2018 5:27 PM - Veho: They did stop to think about it. Their conclusion was _DUUUUH, yeah we should_.
May 4, 2018 5:31 PM - Veho: "Why? Because we can."
May 4, 2018 5:33 PM - Depravo: Some people have too much money.
May 4, 2018 5:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iDzfqtJ.jpg
May 4, 2018 5:36 PM - Veho: Or if you're a veteran: memes then: https://image.slidesharecdn.com/internetmemes-100702170400-phpapp01/95/internet-memes-memer-af-kasper-sorensen-6-728.jpg?cb=1279084521
May 4, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: They used to say that sarcasm was the lowest form of wit.
May 4, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: That was before memes.
May 4, 2018 5:39 PM - Veho: I thought puns were the lowest form of wit?
May 4, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: According to the interwebz, that's only the first half of the quote, originally said by Oscar Wilde: “Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence.”
May 4, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: But then again he might have been blowing smoke up his own arse.
May 4, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yPiefvJ
May 4, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0xV4b
May 4, 2018 5:50 PM - Depravo: "the only thing worse than being talked about is cancerous AIDS"
May 4, 2018 5:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YiXGJwa
May 4, 2018 5:53 PM - Veho: Jiggle jiggle jiggle.
May 4, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wcuiO
May 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho she is lifting weights all day long... lol
May 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: Tis a heavy burden she carries.
May 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: *tits a heavy burden   
May 4, 2018 5:58 PM - Veho: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/imho.png
May 4, 2018 5:58 PM - Veho: OMG
May 4, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 4, 2018 6:01 PM - Veho: Laughing Overly Lasciviously.
May 4, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rBVIK Well at least the look matches the smell...
May 4, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rBKxE7b I see your weight lifting girl and give you exorcise bike girl! lol
May 4, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: She looks way too young for the comments that spring to mind.
May 4, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: (The fish girl)
May 4, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 4, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rBMT2Ul This first post leads to another post that circles back to this post... It's like post ception lol
May 4, 2018 6:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9ykiieL.jpg
May 4, 2018 6:18 PM - Joe88: ok back online now, power blackout fried the fios box, so they had to replace everything
May 4, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 you have FIOS too? Nice 
May 4, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So a power surge blew up the equipment 
May 4, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: I joined the sapce age today.
May 4, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG Veho I want it  lol
May 4, 2018 6:22 PM - Joe88: even though it says surge protection on the unit...
May 4, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: a) got an electric toothbrush
May 4, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: b) used the 'Just Eat' app
May 4, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: I am literally George Jetson.
May 4, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo Just eat?
May 4, 2018 6:25 PM - Joe88: its like uber eats
May 4, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The electric toothbrush is OK... I prefer the old kind, I have like one of those stupid expensive "water pick" tooth brush things in my bathroom sitting around looking all expensive... lol
May 4, 2018 6:25 PM - Depravo: It's a phone app with local takeaways in it.
May 4, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uber for food sounds cool I think they do that here but I hardly eat out anymore.. and yeah I mean that both ways lol
May 4, 2018 6:26 PM - Joe88: bascially all the places that dont have delivery including fast food places they will deliver for you
May 4, 2018 6:26 PM - Depravo: I always order take out food on a Friday but now I don't have to talk to a person on the phone.
May 4, 2018 6:26 PM - Depravo: The future is not talking to people!
May 4, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know if I would trust that lol "I didn't order mayo on my sandwich... or in my drink... Why was the delivery guy so out of breath...." lol
May 4, 2018 6:27 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
May 4, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OH yeah Depravo now THAT is something I can agree too, I love ordering stuff "online" lol
May 4, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: That could also happen when you phone it in.
May 4, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk did you nail that nurse yet?
May 4, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo true
May 4, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: 'Kenneth' didn't nail anyone.
May 4, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I told him if they have a coma ward he needs to sneak in there at night and get some lol
May 4, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Nurses are too damn stuck up or married with kids I gotta try for the interns
May 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Depravo: Aim lower. Go for the patients.
May 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk seek one out in her late 30's or early 40's they can't get enough dick  lol *tips from the pro's*
May 4, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: I'm afraid of std
May 4, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Sorry psi
May 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about biological clock or something lol
May 4, 2018 6:31 PM - Depravo: Burns victims will take any attention they can get.
May 4, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: My leads called in 5 times in 2 months
May 4, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk use a condom but also nurses have to get blood tested for STD's just sneak into the office and look through the personel files.... lol
May 4, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: That's why we have Facebook psi
May 4, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Late 30's, no STD's, recently divorced and no kids... bingo!" lol
May 4, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but people lie on facebook, a medical record is the real deal 
May 4, 2018 6:32 PM - kenenthk: I may have to go to my director about it
May 4, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the spirit 
May 4, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
May 4, 2018 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Yeah like how you copy and paste other men's buldge on your photos in photoshop
May 4, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 4, 2018 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Admit the truth
May 4, 2018 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Not #FakeNews
May 4, 2018 6:40 PM - Joe88: it will probably create the second "I reconize that buldge" meme
May 4, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/duAIm
May 4, 2018 6:43 PM - Joe88: should I be worried I know all the girls on the covers?
May 4, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: They're not real.
May 4, 2018 6:46 PM - Joe88: twas the point 
May 4, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fjRPYS2.jpg
May 4, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/duofu
May 4, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/duouB Damn lol
May 4, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/duGB7 "And that would be the last time he ever slept with someone's daughter and called her a basic bitch"
May 4, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: Good fucking grief. I've just eaten the biggest and best doner kebab I've had in a number of years.
May 4, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: Excuse me while I slip into a food coma.
May 4, 2018 7:09 PM - Ericthegreat: Cool
May 4, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: It was in a dinner plate sized naan bread, not some piffling little pitta bread.
May 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: And I swear it was stuffed three inches thick with doner meat in the middle.
May 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: Not in the SF Bay area by any chance?
May 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: If so please me the place 
May 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: Pm
May 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: I wish I was.
May 4, 2018 7:12 PM - kenenthk: You like stuffed 3 inches
May 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Ericthegreat: I planned to move here for a long time from NC
May 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0gEe4rI.mp4  <---- Depravo
May 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Ericthegreat: Took me like 10 years
May 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Ericthegreat: But I did it
May 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: I'm in a small town in the north of England which dare not speak it's name.
May 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Ericthegreat: Oh, well that's cool
May 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Ericthegreat: You have all of europe
May 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Ericthegreat: Or the best patts
May 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: Last week I had a burger not too dissimilar from that!
May 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Ericthegreat: Partd
May 4, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I had a burger like that, but it would last me a few days lol
May 4, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: "The Dominator - For sharers or darers" or so it claimed.
May 4, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: It's somewhere on this menu https://www.giraffe.net/locations/castleford/main-menu-2
May 4, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: And it was fucking amazing. With a side of pizza fries.
May 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pizza fries?
May 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You had me at pizza... lol
May 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have not had a good pizza burger since I left Michigan 
May 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: Fries with cheese and pepperoni on top.
May 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh my
May 4, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here I sit eating a sugar free chocolate by Russel Stovers... (surprisingly not horrible)
May 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Today I have had a whole wheat breakfast pizza thing and a salad lol
May 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and said sugar free chocolate lol
May 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonight I dine on turtle soup!
May 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: I hope I never get your 'can't eat anything nice' ailment.
May 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *kidding*
May 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I just hope they cure it, lol
May 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: I eat as healthy as fuck during the week. Salad every day. Teetotal too.
May 4, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I can eat anything I want... but like if I want regular chocolate it's like 1 tiny nibble VS eating an actual candy bar lol
May 4, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: But at the weekend...
May 4, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo nothing wrong with salad... I just used to eat the salad with a slice of pizza or a burger lol
May 4, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: My lunch at work every day is salad, quinoa/cous cous and a hard boiled egg.
May 4, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: EVERY FUCKING DAY.
May 4, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: Protein shake in the afternoon.
May 4, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Today my salad was greek with carrot slices and lettuce blue berries and feta cheese
May 4, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh and tomato's
May 4, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eggs must be great Depravo, I have been testing my blood sugar almost every day
May 4, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: when I eat eggs it's lower the next day....
May 4, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: legit a lot lower.
May 4, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: Yeah, they used to say eat no more than 2 a week for your cholesterol. I eat one EVERY day. Boiled during the week, fried at the weekend.
May 4, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: Eggs are great.
May 4, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Good-Nurse-Cofoe-Yili-Medical-Diabetic-Household-Monitors-Strips-and-Needles-Lancets-Blood-Sugar-Glucose-Meter/32818867738.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.9.696d2bbbbuHZSq&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10698_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_572
May 4, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought this thing
May 4, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I think that colestoral thing is out dated now? Now they say you can have like 2 a day or something
May 4, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the Dr told me "I can fix clogged arteries with medication, but high blood sugar damages the cells and I can't fix that..." lol
May 4, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: So eat eggs, fuck sweeties.
May 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes exactly lol
May 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh if you order that blood sugar test thing it talks in Chinese lol super nice sounding lady
May 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no clue what she is saying but it's hilarious lol
May 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Shwing sha wa!!" lol
May 4, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: Oh god, I just picked up my melodica and what can only be described as last week's spittle just dribbled onto my fingers.
May 4, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eewwww
May 4, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not the worst thing I have seen dealing with spit... lol
May 4, 2018 7:29 PM - Depravo: I still want a keytar. I'm just pretending I have one by holding my melodica at my hip.
May 4, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was at a party once, one friend I had used chewing tobacco and another smoked cigarettes, they both used the same can, a 3rd friend was drinking the same type of soda in a can... mouth full of chew spit and butts lol
May 4, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I have always wanted one of those things a theramin? (spelling)
May 4, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: Was he instantly sick?
May 4, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo threw up at least 3-4 times lol
May 4, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: Theremin? Yeah, they're weird and expensive.
May 4, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: Looking for the youtube video with the girls fingers
May 4, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the weird part, the expensive part not so much  lol
May 4, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajM4vYCZMZk
May 4, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: About 1 min 25 secs hers hand/fingers will surprise you.
May 4, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was super wealthy I would pay her to be like my personal musician
May 4, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: It's like some kind of horribly unnerving stop-motion animation.
May 4, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She just has incredible control of her fingers
May 4, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: Fingers by Tim Burton more like.
May 4, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I could learn to play that
May 4, 2018 7:38 PM - Depravo: But could you play this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn5Uz20ICv0
May 4, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: This is what I'm simultaneously attempting to talk myself in and out of buying.
May 4, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lY7sXKGZl2w?t=61 I love it lol
May 4, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo my piano and keyboard skills are meh at best lol I can play some small pieces of songs and some stuff I make up lol
May 4, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oddly I have an easier time writing music than learning some one else's stuff  (It mean's I don't completely understand music...)
May 4, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: I can't play at all but I know I'd feel as cool as shit wearing it.
May 4, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy some really dark sun glasses and pick up chicks lol
May 4, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I could play this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6G_Z07M16k
May 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QePcj9BplMQ?t=20
May 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2LTL8KgKv8 Ohhh or learn to play this one lol
May 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would work!
May 4, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU6qkVYxxVY But this version... is pretty hot... lol
May 4, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn
May 4, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that version is more fun to watch.
May 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely lol
May 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much so I tried to find a discography torrent  and failed miserably lol
May 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to check out the rest of their stuff and worst case scenario keep the one song
May 4, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: i dont like the girl :C
May 4, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles she is hot... lol
May 4, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: heh
May 4, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: i dont think so :C
May 4, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: seems just generic girl
May 4, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Generic hot chick  lol
May 4, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: i want to punch thoose glasses into her face :C
May 4, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: exactly, generic hot chick, that ain't hot
May 4, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles domestic violence is not the answer  lol
May 4, 2018 8:06 PM - migles: where chubby girls at
May 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.onlinevideoconverter.com/mp3-converter
May 4, 2018 8:06 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ0xBCwkg3E
May 4, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: Yeah where ARE the chubby girls at?
May 4, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: voleyball girls 
May 4, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: ping profile has a direct link to them
May 4, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: This is a video game forum. We should attract chubby girls like flies to shit.
May 4, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: yeah, chubby girls should liek video games :VC
May 4, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: why aren't they here :C
May 4, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://youtubemp3.to/ This one works lol
May 4, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chubby girls like super fit guys, because they represent something they can never have... it's human nature lol
May 4, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: No, we're all bottom-of-the-barrel no lifers. We should attract girls who are forced to have lower standards.
May 4, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: lel
May 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: Wait, I'm not a no-lifer. I now have an electric toothbrush!
May 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: I also mix a better martini than anywhere in town. Even the so called gin bar and cocktail bar.
May 4, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's because your not trying to sell watered down drinks lol
May 4, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: Only because neither of those places actually serve martinis, can you fucking believe it?
May 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i almost bought an electric toothbrush
May 4, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: until i went to the store and seen the DRM brushes non sense
May 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The bar near me... is one of those sports bars my wife wanted to go one time.. so I was OK why not. I bought like 5 long island iced tea's and didn't even catch a buzz so watered down
May 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: DRM tooth brushes? Like if your internet is out you can't brush your teeth?
May 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 4, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: lel
May 4, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: you know
May 4, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: in the store there was like 10 oral B brushes, and they would only fit in certain bodies
May 4, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: they had like 4 models of bodies
May 4, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toothbrush DLC soon....
May 4, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: then obviously you can't swap from other brush brands
May 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Joe88: oh you need a new toothbrush head? sorry you need to buy a new body, we disconitnued that style
May 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Your tooth brush can now vibrate to your favorite music!!! Purchase tracks online!"
May 4, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: but it puzzled me how within the bran, only some heads fit in some bodies
May 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I switched to safety razors for that reason...
May 4, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: exactly joe lol
May 4, 2018 8:18 PM - Joe88: they add a tab her and there to keep people buying new ones
May 4, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: there is like all theese different models i don't really understand the difference and why they made it so just fits certain heads
May 4, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Derby-Extra-Double-Razor-Blades/dp/B004SGKMA0/ref=sr_1_6_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1525465064&sr=8-6&keywords=safety+razor+blades I bought like 3 packs of these a year ago almost out now lol
May 4, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: so i got overwhelmed by choice and quit lol
May 4, 2018 8:20 PM - Joe88: just got an electric razor
May 4, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: My new one is Oral B.
May 4, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: I bought a beard trimmer in January. A bit pointless as I'm going a year without shaving.
May 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "For sale one beardly used beard trimmer"
May 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bvSdb
May 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/APH3T9H
May 4, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: My two drinks https://i.imgur.com/n0shAQz.jpg
May 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/APqjolc
May 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo those look delicious
May 4, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: Couldn't have said it better myself https://puu.sh/Ag6DU/070dd66057.png
May 4, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: View from my back garden https://i.imgur.com/PIq0zZG.jpg
May 4, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: you live in a farm=
May 4, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: ?
May 4, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: it seems very pleasant
May 4, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: No, but I live in a semi-rural area. My land stops at that brown fence.
May 4, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: lel
May 4, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: how are the rats?
May 4, 2018 8:38 PM - Depravo: The tree looks nice once a year and that time is now.
May 4, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: wait, that ain't corn, or is it?
May 4, 2018 8:38 PM - Depravo: Rape.
May 4, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: rape drugs?
May 4, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: ;O;
May 4, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: As in https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapeseed
May 4, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: Not 'surprise sex'.
May 4, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: lel
May 4, 2018 8:39 PM - Joe88: not the best of names for that
May 4, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: the front of my house is similair to that, but full of corn
May 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty plants though, used in making oils and stuff
May 4, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: In a couple of weeks that beautiful blossom is just going to make a mess of the lawn.
May 4, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: After that the tree is a plain Jane for another year.
May 4, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: Incidentally, has anyone else used 'plain jane' as a porn search?
May 4, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: Or just me?
May 4, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cherry blossoms?
May 4, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: Yeah, it's one of those arseholes. Without the cherries.
May 4, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plain Jane sounds like something for a casting couch lol
May 4, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: At least there's a name for it https://twitter.com/qikipedia/status/992237380626100224
May 4, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This explains the queue of ladies at my door every morning." lol I feel this way
May 4, 2018 8:52 PM - Depravo: Well, you have been married 17 times.
May 4, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder like how many women most guys have slept with... I mean I know I beat the average but like 8-10 for normal people?
May 4, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously shocked I don't have any sort of STD's lol either I am immune or insanely lucky... lol
May 4, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: Maybe you do.
May 4, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If my wife doesn't straiten out I may add a few more eventually before I die lol
May 4, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No at least none that science can test for lol
May 4, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Maybe your dietary restrictions are a bizarre symptom of the clap.
May 4, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that would be weird but nah I have been tested even recently lol
May 4, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gl5pNiooggY?t=119
May 4, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: I recently suggested a colleague might have AIDS. She assured me she didn't.
May 4, 2018 8:59 PM - Depravo: I asked "But how do you KNOW?"
May 4, 2018 8:59 PM - Depravo: She said because she had AIDS tests every six months for years and years.
May 4, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: Oh... ok then.
May 4, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The scary thing about AIDS is that you could have it for like 6 months and not know lol
May 4, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: But at 6 months and 1 day it becomes all too obvious. Then you die.
May 4, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the levels are just too low to test for or something
May 4, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/dZYXAoZ
May 4, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: I couldn't be arsed to read them all but that first one is brilliant.
May 4, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah some of them I wouldn't mind writing a short story for lol
May 4, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: If everyone is going to stop talking for 20+ minutes I hope you're watching this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7SPIFAwwGA
May 4, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyrMHAWTK5c
May 4, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 4, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: Well that makes me want to go out and buy one.
May 4, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: Oh wait, I bought one on launch day sans stop-motion hilarity.
May 4, 2018 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What do you play on it?
May 4, 2018 10:31 PM - Depravo: What do I play my PS4 Pro on?
May 4, 2018 10:31 PM - Depravo: On a TV, I guess.
May 4, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What Games do you have for it 
May 4, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Netflix lol
May 4, 2018 10:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The circular ones you feed it into the mouth hole of the system, then spit it back out when you don't wanna play anymore. 
May 4, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: I don't actually own a 4k or HDR TV.
May 4, 2018 10:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Neither do I. 
May 4, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: Rise of the Tomb Raider had a much better FPS though.
May 4, 2018 10:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Too bad Uncharted 4 didn't even have 60FPS 
May 4, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: The human eye can't even see beyond 12fps.
May 4, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: It can only see 7 colours too. Not including mauve.
May 4, 2018 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'll get me some new eyes then 
May 4, 2018 11:03 PM - Depravo: *sings* It's past midnight... I'm a bit drunk... I think I need a poo...
May 4, 2018 11:03 PM - Depravo: Semi-autobiographical.
May 4, 2018 11:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 5, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a lot of 4K HDR devices and no 4K HDR TV's lol
May 5, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wont call them a gimmick like 3D TV's but at the same time unless one of my TV's blows up tomorrow 1080P is working fine for me lol
May 5, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I don't want 4K HDR TV's it's just that 1080P isn't that much of a downgrade and the increased bandwidth used for 4K stuff and the lack of content... I think I would have to pirate 4K stuff or I think Netflix has 4K content?
May 5, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: Channelling my finest Julian, I now have a rum and coke.
May 5, 2018 12:16 AM - Depravo: Except mine's a quadruple in a pint glass.
May 5, 2018 12:27 AM - Ericthegreat: I prefer a strong stout
May 5, 2018 12:28 AM - Ericthegreat: Or even a double, quads are a bit harsh
May 5, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rum and coke is awesome!
May 5, 2018 12:33 AM - Depravo: 18 years later that still baffles the shit out of me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3n3c_8Nn2Y
May 5, 2018 12:33 AM - Depravo: I still can't fathom how they got all that into 64kb.
May 5, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know, how the hell do they fit so much in 64K lol
May 5, 2018 12:34 AM - Depravo: Yes, I know about compression and fractals and procedural stuff but FUCK MY HAT!
May 5, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I think some of those decompress in RAM to use megabytes but how they pull that off lol
May 5, 2018 12:35 AM - Depravo: 64kb? You couldn't even save your own name in a text document these days.
May 5, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they get near 100 to 10 on some stuff because lossy compression
May 5, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 to 1 even
May 5, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo so true
May 5, 2018 12:36 AM - Depravo: This was also 64kb and it's got tits https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svGk_pF67gc
May 5, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think Depravo now when they patch games so little changes and they used many many Megabytes lol
May 5, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: I've played games with save file in the hundreds or megabytes.
May 5, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You think in the future they will have 1TB demo's lol
May 5, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: And people will be confused how they fit 5 minutes graphics and music into a measly 1Tb?
May 5, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_oTQd93eRI  I don't think this one is 64K but it's nice lol
May 5, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo probably but I think in the future it will be like a reality simulation fed directly into our brains maybe lol
May 5, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I could smell the flowers and feel the sun!!! 1TB how?" lol
May 5, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: Brain interface will never happen.
May 5, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: It would require all our brains to work on a universal operating system.
May 5, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it will in some ways has already happened to a small extent with the "restore sight and hearing" stuff
May 5, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: In reality every mind is just winging it.
May 5, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some custom algo to do the interface but I image they will work it out lol
May 5, 2018 12:45 AM - Depravo: I'm not so sure.
May 5, 2018 12:45 AM - Depravo: Think of a tractor.
May 5, 2018 12:45 AM - Depravo: Could they find the bit that says 'tractor'?
May 5, 2018 12:45 AM - Depravo: Could they isolate this and find it in another mind?
May 5, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they can start with a common thing and
May 5, 2018 12:46 AM - Depravo: Yes! he's thinking of a tractor as well!
May 5, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: learn our brain per instance
May 5, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe force feed it... finally homogenizing the human mind... lol
May 5, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Our governments will love it... brain washing on a level undreamed of
May 5, 2018 12:47 AM - Depravo: It'll never work.
May 5, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure someone said the same thing about super sonic speed  lol
May 5, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: Imagine trying to make a program that works equally well on windows, ios and linux.
May 5, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: Now imagine every brain in the world works on a different operating system.
May 5, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know that they do so much, I mean thirst and hunger and pain all work mostly the same? lol
May 5, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The languages and personality may be different but I feel like unless someone has a medical condition like sociopath or chemical imbalance they would be semi similar
May 5, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: Yet  I work with people who have been raised in a similar social and economic environment to me yet I could easily kill them and feed them to the hungry if I could get away with it.
May 5, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/5843117/scientists-reconstruct-video-clips-from-brain-activity It is very creepy lol
May 5, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: And the world would be a better place for it.
May 5, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo it is true
May 5, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: To me that just shows that MIND isn't a universal operating system.
May 5, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I just had a strange realization... Those AI generated video's where stuff looks like a bad acid trip... looks so much like this...https://youtu.be/nsjDnYxJ0bo
May 5, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: NO FUCKING WAY!
May 5, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We are AI  lol
May 5, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: If that's real I eat every word I've said in the last 20 mins.
May 5, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that explains it, I am the rejected AI who was like "But why do I need to make the toast? Can't I just burn the house down instead?" lol
May 5, 2018 12:57 AM - Depravo: Are you sure that's not some clever hoax like John Titor?
May 5, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo it's real but the experiment had crutches, it involved feeding the program the original video to decode the visual cortex's wave paterns
May 5, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I would think with fast enough computers and a "training" like early voice control software...
May 5, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But if we live 20 years longer I think we would be seeing the first baby steps to "Total Recall" lol
May 5, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lak6Nf-aSvQ
May 5, 2018 1:00 AM - Depravo: I occasionally say random things, make random noises and move in peculiar ways. Am I safe?
May 5, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Glitches agents will be there soon to help lol
May 5, 2018 1:01 AM - Depravo: Bollocks. I finished my drink.
May 5, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well you still have mouth wash right? lol
May 5, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (Warning do not drink mouth wash it is icky!)
May 5, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Eatwhatever-Breath-Freshening-Peppermint-Servings/dp/B0052W6YZ6/ref=sr_1_146_s_it?s=grocery&ie=UTF8&qid=1525482142&sr=1-146&keywords=Sugar+free+candies&refinements=p_n_feature_eight_browse-bin%3A2288334011
May 5, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you could just eat what ever lol
May 5, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to do a load of dishes but I don't want to do a load of dishes... lol
May 5, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are all clean so I just need to load them and start it but motivation lol
May 5, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUlOqNRDWGw
May 5, 2018 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://radio.jdbye.com
May 5, 2018 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: my weekly chiptune stream is up
May 5, 2018 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you should check it
May 5, 2018 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: its also a lot of game music
May 5, 2018 1:10 AM - Depravo: Made another one.
May 5, 2018 1:11 AM - Depravo: Had a poo and made another pint of rum and coke. At 2.10am.
May 5, 2018 1:11 AM - Depravo: Winning.
May 5, 2018 1:11 AM - Depravo: Compress THAT into 64kb. Cunts.
May 5, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I don't know why I can never play the music you post  always downloads some .pls file lol
May 5, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
May 5, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried Chrome and Edge 
May 5, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if I download FireFox lol
May 5, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope  lol
May 5, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/irzfzfJ.png Damn 
May 5, 2018 1:20 AM - Depravo: You cropped out my 'cunts'.
May 5, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZs4NDC4yrI
May 5, 2018 1:54 AM - Depravo: New person followed me on Twitter. Should I try to perform?
May 5, 2018 1:54 AM - Depravo: Impress the new follower?
May 5, 2018 1:56 AM - Depravo: The only person we share in common is the women who voices Siri. Yeah, she follows me too but I'm fucked if I know why.
May 5, 2018 1:58 AM - Depravo: I only have one genuine celebrity follower and (checks) yeah, he still follows me.
May 5, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did you tell your iPhone "Siri follow me on twitter!" lol
May 5, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUtQD-oxRs0
May 5, 2018 2:04 AM - Depravo: I've never owned an Apple device. I genuinely have no idea why she followed me.
May 5, 2018 2:05 AM - Depravo: Peter Serafinowicz follows me because I made him laugh. Once.
May 5, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own one Apple thing now 
May 5, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV 4K and hmmm there are things I love about it, with 6 2.4Ghz cores and 3GB's of DDR4 RAM it's really fast.... The controller with it's touch screen drives me crazy  the picture and sound are great, the UI makes me want to punch Steve Jobs... Also I have to sign in to iTunes constantly as someone is trying to hack into my account (good luck with that it's a custom 30+ character password)
May 5, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VLC works great on it to stream my legally downloaded movies... lol
May 5, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the things I love side, it's got voice stuff built into the remote and is crazy accurate so its not frustrating to use it...
May 5, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I could digitize a voice password for itunes.. like a 20K voice sample, good luck hacking that lol
May 5, 2018 2:17 AM - Depravo: God almighty, 56 people follow me. Only 16 of those know me in real life.
May 5, 2018 2:18 AM - Depravo: The guy who did 'Chocolate Rain' follows me.
May 5, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo did you hear about the Twitter thing logging passwords in plain text
May 5, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it's not leaked per se but they could have been lol
May 5, 2018 2:24 AM - Depravo: Yep.They told me to change the password if I use it anywhere else.
May 5, 2018 2:25 AM - Depravo: Joke's on them. I don't.
May 5, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either lol
May 5, 2018 2:32 AM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flerovium
May 5, 2018 2:32 AM - Depravo: The last I knew this was called eka-lead.
May 5, 2018 2:33 AM - Depravo: Can I make names up too?
May 5, 2018 2:33 AM - Depravo: I mean can I register Pissflapium?
May 5, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orgasmatronium it has a half life of 1 second much like me lol
May 5, 2018 2:35 AM - Depravo: If they manage to create and/or stabilise element 173 can I insist it's Pissflapium?
May 5, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo those super heavy elements sound like fun but "island of stability" sounds a bit like false advertising
May 5, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I would endorse this name
May 5, 2018 2:35 AM - Depravo: Who do I talk to? Stephen Hawkin is dead now.
May 5, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if these elements could be used inside some sort of self cycling reactor where the short half life would be an advantage...
May 5, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo what we do is buy a Ouija board tape a copy of his book to it "A brief history of time" and claim he told us it was cool with him
May 5, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who could argue with that?
May 5, 2018 2:38 AM - Depravo: Conspiracy theory: Stephen Hawking was brain dead and outside agencies controlled his speech synthesizer. Discuss.
May 5, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As they quietly back away and quickly call the men in the nice white coats lol
May 5, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo like a zombie scientist?
May 5, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It would explain why he lived so long... normally people with his condition die in like 2-3 years tops he lived like 30
May 5, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well "lived" lol
May 5, 2018 2:41 AM - Depravo: A work colleague suggest he was just 'a spaz' and 'the man' controlled the 'scientific' 'facts' he grunted out.
May 5, 2018 2:42 AM - Depravo: This same colleague also believes in a Zionist conspiracy, climate change is a hoax and that men never landed on the moon.
May 5, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ahhh all the good ones lol
May 5, 2018 2:44 AM - Depravo: But he also believes that flat earth and the queen being a lizard is patently ridiculous.
May 5, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is this one of the people you would turn into soylent? lol
May 5, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Queen is not one of the lizard people? damn....
May 5, 2018 2:44 AM - Depravo: It's hard to read him.
May 5, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Once a while the conspiracy stuff is real but 99.9% of the time it's so whacked out... lol
May 5, 2018 2:45 AM - Depravo: Presumably he has ten toes but how many are dipping in the insanity pool? We just don't know.
May 5, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rd.com/culture/conspiracy-theories-that-turned-out-to-be-true/
May 5, 2018 2:46 AM - Depravo: A guy like this is definitely a holocaust denier, right?
May 5, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Those Jews sure stick the story lol
May 5, 2018 2:47 AM - Depravo: Actually, no, he's not.
May 5, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MK Ultra was amazing lol
May 5, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like free drugs man...
May 5, 2018 2:48 AM - Depravo: He says the jews orchestrated the holocaust to justify Israel.
May 5, 2018 2:49 AM - Depravo: Which is a bit of a stretch. Almost like you're desperate to blame a specific people for a specific thing.
May 5, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame the cake for being fat, to justify eating it... lol
May 5, 2018 2:50 AM - Depravo: Yeah man, Nazi's just happened to be there at the time.
May 5, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I will say this, the Jews did turn each other in  That was how they caught a LOT of them...
May 5, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And that concludes the one bad part the Jewish people did.
May 5, 2018 2:51 AM - Depravo: Yeah, just look at Judas/Jesus.
May 5, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Hey man I am not gay but 50 silver is 50 silver 
May 5, 2018 2:52 AM - Depravo: But like I was saying earlier about people from similar socioeconomic backgrounds being wildly different.
May 5, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell I would have industrialized on the whole thing... I would have "turned in" Jesus like 20 times before the Roman's caught on... lol
May 5, 2018 2:53 AM - Depravo: This guy is a few years older then me and was brought up on the same streets.
May 5, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey as long as he has a kidney we can steal he is alright by me  lol
May 5, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm  maybe "harvest" is a better word lol
May 5, 2018 2:54 AM - Depravo: You want to know about synthesizers? Talk to this guy.
May 5, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's not made by Yamaha it sucks? lol
May 5, 2018 2:55 AM - Depravo: He's about 12 levels above that.
May 5, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2018 2:57 AM - Depravo: He seriously knows his synths. He sold his old vintage Roland (Jupiter I think) for around £4k
May 5, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek lol
May 5, 2018 2:58 AM - Depravo: Yeah, he's a fucking wacko but this is one very narrow field he genuinely knows his shit.
May 5, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsNht-R4bBw "Death Nut" sounds like a bad bad bad experience... lol
May 5, 2018 3:01 AM - Depravo: PS he's an incel transphobic misogynist too.
May 5, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to know a tiny bit about synths but beyond some of the chips and makers like Yamaha and Rolland I was like "meh" lol
May 5, 2018 3:02 AM - Joe88: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-gpp-is-no-more/
May 5, 2018 3:04 AM - Depravo: He also claims to be an anarchist saying there should be no overarching governing body and people should be able to deal with each other without regulations.
May 5, 2018 3:05 AM - Depravo: I tell him in this scenario the people with the biggest sticks or the money to pay the people with the big sticks would rule.
May 5, 2018 3:06 AM - Depravo: Exactly like we have already.
May 5, 2018 3:06 AM - Depravo: And from this violence and brutality rules would emerge.
May 5, 2018 3:07 AM - Depravo: Exactly like we have already.
May 5, 2018 3:07 AM - Ericthegreat: joe88, i feel this is more because gamers have already gotten screwed by bitcoin since then, so theyere taking away for now, we will see in a few years. must suck when your own cards you make, make less money then the clones you allow people to make.
May 5, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo pretty much, there will always be some sort of government
May 5, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do think AI would be better as a type of government in the future though....
May 5, 2018 3:09 AM - Ericthegreat: >.>
May 5, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I would like to see it tried at least experimentally
May 5, 2018 3:09 AM - Ericthegreat: really
May 5, 2018 3:09 AM - Depravo: Yeah Skynet. We've seen where that goes.
May 5, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo but Skynet reduced the deficit to zero, overpopulation to zero unemployment to zero....
May 5, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Utopia lol
May 5, 2018 3:10 AM - Ericthegreat: AI in the end, at least by modern programming languages, maybe not ones of the future, ithe system would just give everyone maximum sentences
May 5, 2018 3:10 AM - Depravo: Anyway, how many people have made a profit from bitcoins? Contrasted with how many people have installed mining software?
May 5, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus who wouldn't want a metal skeleton? lol
May 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Ericthegreat: deprovo
May 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Ericthegreat: probably not many
May 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Ericthegreat: 99% probably sold for 100-1000 percent profit
May 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Ericthegreat: the best people, probably just forgot they had bitcoins, or were already incredibly rich
May 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I knew where mine where lol
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Depravo: So it's the same old capitalist bullshit? A few make a profit while the majority lose out?
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: @Psionic i wiped and gave away that harddive a long time ago....
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mined some back when the Pentium 4 was the best CPU in town and GPU mining didn't exist lol
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Well, not lose, just not gain.
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: people who bought high took the risk
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: we will see in 10-20 years what the right choice was
May 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it has yet to hit it's highest $$$ value
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: idk
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Depravo: And the normal user who just wanted a GPU?
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: now people starting to realize
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Depravo: He got shafted.
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: its not real
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: yea gamers got hurt by this
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: or they just couldnt get a gpu for a year.....
May 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: gpus going to normal in the next few weeks
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Ericthegreat: ctully not a year, hasnt been that long
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I suffered I was planning on getting a GTX 1080 and with the prices just kept going up and up and up and after a while I was like "fuck it" lol
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Ericthegreat: psionic
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Ericthegreat: i have aissue
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Ericthegreat: that i aleways end up waiting a long time
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Ericthegreat: but probably 1180 soon
May 5, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a GTX 980 right now, so it's "good enough" lol
May 5, 2018 3:15 AM - Ericthegreat: same here
May 5, 2018 3:15 AM - Depravo: I have a 960m and I don't even use it.
May 5, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo lately I have been playing Diablo II LOD again...
May 5, 2018 3:15 AM - Ericthegreat: you mostly play consoles
May 5, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So my 980 sits probably bored lol
May 5, 2018 3:15 AM - Ericthegreat: ?
May 5, 2018 3:16 AM - Ericthegreat: I use mine every day
May 5, 2018 3:16 AM - Ericthegreat: I dont play consoles much anymore, plan to use switch soon >.>
May 5, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh I did play a game yesterday "Gone Home" I played for like an hour
May 5, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am guessing at the plot that I am a ghost due to the complete lack of mirrors
May 5, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: plus not seeing my hand or feet...
May 5, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 and 360 and Wii-U are the last consoles I bought...
May 5, 2018 3:17 AM - Depravo: I mostly play consoles! Oh yeah, you just said that.
May 5, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skipping this gen if possible although Xbox 1X has me interesting with the new BC stuff
May 5, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I did recently acquire and hack an original Xbox does that count? lol
May 5, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Managed to trim my Xbox original game set down to like 760GB's compressed... probably like 800GB's uncompressed
May 5, 2018 3:19 AM - Ericthegreat: is there a good original xbox emulator?
May 5, 2018 3:19 AM - Depravo: The reason I play consoles? Watching sparkly bits come off the bullets of a cut and paste FPS game isn't worth an extra £700.
May 5, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have a 500GB drive in it so I need to trim some more fat... plus make room for like 62GB's of Ninja emulation stuff
May 5, 2018 3:19 AM - Ericthegreat: or you play on console
May 5, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
May 5, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could build you a really really great PC for about 500 bucks capable of fantastic 1080P 60FPS gaming 
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Joe88: you wont have to buy games so its a trade off
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Ericthegreat: true depravo
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Ericthegreat: lol
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Ericthegreat: joe88 said what i weante dto dsay
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Depravo: Yes, yes, I know there are people who say it IS worth an extra £700 but these people also think vaccinations cause autism.
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 yeah games on PC are sooo much cheaper (the software is the real expense on any platform)
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Ericthegreat: most games come out on pc now
May 5, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
May 5, 2018 3:22 AM - Titanica: oink oink
May 5, 2018 3:22 AM - Titanica: im a girrafee
May 5, 2018 3:22 AM - Ericthegreat: cool
May 5, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Banggood sends me emails and I am always disappointed it's not for porn.... lol
May 5, 2018 3:26 AM - Depravo: I'm still awaiting my first ever order from eBay.
May 5, 2018 3:26 AM - Depravo: The package is currently in some kind of limbo.
May 5, 2018 3:28 AM - Depravo: The seller says it's dispatched. The courier (Royal Mail) says "The system is currently unable to confirm the status of your item with reference ***********. Please try again later."
May 5, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like Schrodinger's cat lol
May 5, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I have 2 controllers on the way to me that both I got for free... lol
May 5, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One for deleting a review off Amazon and one for sending in a controller I bought at a yard sale... lol
May 5, 2018 3:30 AM - Depravo: I'll just point out at this point that the Royal Mail is no longer a state operated thing. It was sold of to the private sector at a great loss to the tax payer.
May 5, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo ahhh welcome to the US way of doing crappy things 
May 5, 2018 3:31 AM - Depravo: I know right. I'm moderately socialist.
May 5, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3TWOmLv Also my people need me!
May 5, 2018 3:31 AM - Depravo: Moderately, mind. Not entirely communist.
May 5, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like services that need to run in an entire country should be controlled by the government
May 5, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That being said there is room for the private sector IF they can provide something of value....
May 5, 2018 3:33 AM - Depravo: I'm guessing that's veterinary practice? They should have drugs to subdue that animal.
May 5, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a faster shipping yet optional service? Fine... but for general "I don't care how slow it is as long as it's cheap" Government mail is fine.
May 5, 2018 3:33 AM - Depravo: Or kill it if it refuses to be subdued.
May 5, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo it looks like it and yeah lol
May 5, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6DdO2 She likes to stroke old wrinkly things.... lol
May 5, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That means there is hope for me in the future!!! lol
May 5, 2018 3:36 AM - Depravo: That was probably a very old tortoise when her mother was born.
May 5, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think they live like 300 years or something?
May 5, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's grandpa was probably around when Jesus was lol
May 5, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe great great grandpa but something not far away lol
May 5, 2018 3:38 AM - Depravo: Also I think I've seen a turtle's cock and I didn't sleep for a while.
May 5, 2018 3:41 AM - Depravo: Ha ha, It's 4.40am but I've had two espressos and two cans of coke.
May 5, 2018 3:42 AM - Depravo: I see light through the curtains.
May 5, 2018 3:42 AM - Depravo: Just turned my Pi on.
May 5, 2018 3:42 AM - Depravo: Actually we need a name for my Pi.
May 5, 2018 3:43 AM - Depravo: I can't just call it 'My Pi'.
May 5, 2018 3:43 AM - Depravo: It's in a mini SNES case and has around 3k retro games on it.
May 5, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peach Pi
May 5, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hawking's Pi Hole lol
May 5, 2018 3:45 AM - Depravo: It's amazing. Whenever I turn it on I'm suddenly 18 again.
May 5, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi Mc Pi Hole
May 5, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
May 5, 2018 3:45 AM - Depravo: This was the most we could imagine.
May 5, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2018 3:46 AM - Depravo: Imagine a system that plays ALL the SNES games and ALL the megadrive games.
May 5, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wonder Woman's Pi
May 5, 2018 3:46 AM - Depravo: Yeah, that'll never fucking happen.
May 5, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo a system that could play all the games? Are you mad! I made fun of kids back then for saying such things 
May 5, 2018 3:47 AM - Depravo: And nearly 25 years later here it is. And I built it MYSELF!
May 5, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 65C012 and 68000 are completely different instruction sets!!! Let alone the 6502 or the Z80 and other chips! Madness!!! lol
May 5, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Travel back in time to give myself a Retron 5 lol
May 5, 2018 3:49 AM - Depravo: God, give me a time machine. Fuck 9/11 and Hitler and all that. Just let me show this to my teenage self.
May 5, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think that's how I die anyway
May 5, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XO9GEGH I want this coffee mug lol
May 5, 2018 3:50 AM - Depravo: Future Psio shows retro Psio some shit and your head melts?
May 5, 2018 3:51 AM - Depravo: I could actually use that mug for my Tassimo.
May 5, 2018 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .
May 5, 2018 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Measuring-Cup-Shh-Almost-Now-You-May-Speak-White-Coffee-Mugs-Tea-Mug-Customize-Gift-By/32700447922.html?spm=2114.search0104.8.4.5c6a5064QpYpJB&priceBeautifyAB=0
May 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Depravo: The drinks come in four cup sizes but each pod manufacturer has different ideas about what is big and small.
May 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh Depravo when I was a kid I found a broken like 4 inch long rod of carbon... broken and it burned my lawn in a circle around it
May 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/AAfJO4E
May 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like it went through reentry lol
May 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Depravo: One brand's cup 4 is another brand's cup 3.
May 5, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: was snapped at both ends like it had exploded lol
May 5, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like 12 at the time I hit that thing with blow torches and sledge hammers and pounded it into concrete I couldn't scratch it 
May 5, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (was bored and lived in the boonies in Michigan) lol
May 5, 2018 3:55 AM - Depravo: I was at school with a guy whose dad collected brass armaments.
May 5, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: brass armaments?
May 5, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like little cannons?
May 5, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tassimodirect.com/ Also that coffee looks amazing
May 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Depravo: He once had some kind of live bullet but the bullet was slightly askew in the brass casing.
May 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
May 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Depravo: So he put it in a vice and tried to gently correct it. With a hammer.
May 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have thousands of bullets  lol
May 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hammer Time!
May 5, 2018 3:58 AM - Depravo: A couple of fingers gone time.
May 5, 2018 3:58 AM - Depravo: He also had a dog that lost it's back legs.
May 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Depravo: He made it a little trolley.
May 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Depravo: One flight of stairs later - dead dog.
May 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Depravo: I realise I'm beginning to sound like Sora.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 6, 2018)

May 5, 2018 4:08 AM - x65943: What am I reading
May 5, 2018 4:08 AM - Ericthegreat: lool
May 5, 2018 4:11 AM - Joe88: why did I just get an alert for myself
May 5, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You better alert yourself before you wreck yourself? lol
May 5, 2018 4:16 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/AVKRtvl.png
May 5, 2018 4:16 AM - Joe88: its blank and doesnt go anywhere
May 5, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sVwaE88
May 5, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 sounds like some hacker stuff going on
May 5, 2018 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ecKi2 hold my beer!!! hmm or the wheel chair... lol
May 5, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/05/04/app-sales-may-04-2018/
May 5, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news everyone!!! Lol
May 5, 2018 5:02 AM - kenenthk: I wanna get drunk but the liquor store closed already 
May 5, 2018 6:22 AM - Helpful Corn: New Childish Gambino is imminent
May 5, 2018 6:23 AM - Helpful Corn: Dont worry Ken, im drunk enough for the two of us
May 5, 2018 6:23 AM - Helpful Corn: 
May 5, 2018 6:24 AM - Helpful Corn: That is a pretty lame winky emoji
May 5, 2018 6:24 AM - Helpful Corn: 
May 5, 2018 6:25 AM - Helpful Corn: There ats better
May 5, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
May 5, 2018 6:56 AM - T-hug: wink looks more like :lame:
May 5, 2018 7:00 AM - Veho: Migles migles migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/gVG3bau
May 5, 2018 7:37 AM - kenenthk: You don't want to summon a bettlejuice
May 5, 2018 8:13 AM - Depravo: Anyone else starting their day with a big poo?
May 5, 2018 8:17 AM - VinsCool: Sometimes.
May 5, 2018 8:18 AM - VinsCool: Most;y liquid dump, and those tend to wake me up very early.
May 5, 2018 8:20 AM - Depravo: Dear me.
May 5, 2018 8:21 AM - Depravo: In fact dear God.
May 5, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: Big poo followed by full english
May 5, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: Is the Saturday ritual
May 5, 2018 8:58 AM - Depravo: Can't be bothered with the full english. Just having a bacon/fried egg sandwich.
May 5, 2018 10:04 AM - Veho: Someone crammed all of Jonathan Coulton's songs into one universe and got this: https://imgur.com/gallery/mQC5gNA
May 5, 2018 11:35 AM - dimmidice: test 2
May 5, 2018 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: testiest 2
May 5, 2018 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OYeyk
May 5, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: VEHO NICE
May 5, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bs0Rmo6
May 5, 2018 5:53 PM - Depravo: Another platinum today.
May 5, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: ?
May 5, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/09F95YE
May 5, 2018 6:40 PM - Veho: Irish cream liqueur is fucking expensive.
May 5, 2018 7:01 PM - kenenthk: https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/facebook-dating-feature-announcement-tinder-matchcom.html
May 5, 2018 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Veho can finally be happy
May 5, 2018 7:02 PM - kenenthk: You're doing a really good job is nothing I ever hear from my work or sex life
May 5, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: What makes you think I'm unhappy, ken?
May 5, 2018 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Because I'm unhappy
May 5, 2018 7:23 PM - kenenthk: I like how everyone at work wants to kick this one guys ass
May 5, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: ?
May 5, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: Why?
May 5, 2018 7:24 PM - kenenthk: No idea everyone just seems to want to
May 5, 2018 7:27 PM - kenenthk: I told a dude I'd give him 10 bucks to do it he said he'd do it for free
May 5, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: How old are you, exactly?
May 5, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1ZT8PbJ
May 5, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ad112cW
May 5, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: 
May 5, 2018 7:48 PM - kenenthk: Old enough to be your mom
May 5, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: Not very likely.
May 5, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-WizvEGqPU
May 5, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: Aw yes, Road Rash! http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-OojbVbovsLg/TcIVTsKpmBI/AAAAAAAAAcs/6HwE5lzTV6c/s1600/rr%2B8.JPG
May 5, 2018 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
May 5, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 5, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That video reviewer knows nothing of the subject though.... he pans the PS1 ports of Road Rash... then praises the 3DO version lol
May 5, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The PS1 Road Rash is a near pixel perfect port of the 3DO version the 2nd PS1 Road Rash really sucks balls...
May 5, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So one is good one is bad (I own both) lol
May 5, 2018 8:11 PM - kenenthk: It's just how I say hi to you these days
May 5, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be worse lol
May 5, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could be ordering food like this https://imgur.com/gallery/q1cDTJF lol
May 5, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM_058-2YN0&feature=em-uploademail
May 5, 2018 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pUmvGBA.jpg
May 5, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sinko de mayo! lol
May 5, 2018 9:23 PM - Veho: 
May 5, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8sIUFOg
May 5, 2018 9:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pPQv0qR.gif
May 5, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: that guy jumping into the bathtub
May 5, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: that can end up very bad in a vegetable state....
May 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Veho: Hey migles I found another big boobied lady for you:
May 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Veho: https://img00.deviantart.net/d105/i/2013/282/3/8/looking_around__by_sweet_little_world-d6pv06b.jpg
May 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Veho: https://img00.deviantart.net/9e82/i/2013/283/8/d/hey_you__by_sweet_little_world-d6pygen.jpg
May 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles but I thought washing your vegetables was a good thing 
May 5, 2018 9:36 PM - Veho: https://img00.deviantart.net/2878/i/2015/350/1/d/black_widow_2_0_by_shermie_cosplay-d9kc0b4.jpg
May 5, 2018 9:36 PM - Veho: https://img00.deviantart.net/01e7/i/2015/177/9/9/ready_for_another_match__by_shermie_cosplay-d8ytp8h.jpg
May 5, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DRqBzIw
May 5, 2018 9:37 PM - Veho: Real Tomb Raiders have triangles.
May 5, 2018 9:37 PM - Veho: 
May 5, 2018 9:38 PM - Veho: So anyway, here's the gallery, enjoy: https://shermie-cosplay.deviantart.com/gallery/
May 5, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love the Dark Phoenix outfit
May 5, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm girl who reads comic books lol
May 5, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: There's dozens of 'em, dozens!
May 5, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably
May 5, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Women who read... who would have ever thought  lol
May 5, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously though I do wish women where more into like science and history and learning 
May 5, 2018 9:55 PM - kenenthk: I ordered pasta from doninos hopefully it's not shit had a Gift card
May 5, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lo2XHsRrUbg
May 5, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I am so sorry 
May 5, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dominos is like the worst pizza in my area 
May 5, 2018 9:56 PM - kenenthk: Yeah fuck Harvard for making a female the president
May 5, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: I wanted something different so got the chicken Alfredo since it was the only thing that didn't look like soup
May 5, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: psio nice gif with sound
May 5, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: ~specially that 3:43 part
May 5, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: me gusta mucho
May 5, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you migles
May 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
May 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
May 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: &_&
May 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ()_()
May 5, 2018 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *_*
May 5, 2018 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: #_#
May 5, 2018 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: +_+
May 5, 2018 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: /\_/\
May 5, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: psio?
May 5, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PIE OHH
May 5, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes migles?
May 5, 2018 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Psi
May 5, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: whats up
May 5, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-dma6gGhbHg?list=RDEMWmnt7jMTTO8Kol5fcLtm-g&t=22 This is for migles lol
May 5, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yes? lol
May 5, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: nice
May 5, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: nice song too
May 5, 2018 10:45 PM - migles:  2:44 that's a kiddo
May 5, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol she looks 12 lol
May 5, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: :C
May 5, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nb4vk9L
May 5, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k2yjTQp
May 5, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wsm5y07qDs&list=RDEMWmnt7jMTTO8Kol5fcLtm-g&index=16 I like this song too lol
May 5, 2018 10:52 PM - kenenthk: I swear dominos can't follow instructions for shit i said square cut they gave normal cut
May 5, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and the pepperoni tastes like weird...
May 5, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: I sub it for salami
May 5, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: In other news they finally moved the dome over the chernobyl reactor
May 5, 2018 10:55 PM - kenenthk: O ly took like 40 years 
May 5, 2018 10:57 PM - Joe88: I thought that happened 2 years ago
May 5, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you gotta let some of the rads out or the 80's will never come back in style 
May 5, 2018 11:11 PM - kenenthk: No idea just saw a video of it
May 5, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like radiation is less of a threat these days than it used to be... lol
May 5, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still wouldn't want to live next to Chernobyl but 100 miles away though? probably wouldn't bug me too much lol
May 5, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (would for sure have evacuation while it was going on though, I like my sperm count to in the positive numbers....) lol
May 5, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nC3Vbmc
May 5, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arrestfacts.com/Johnathan-Grimshaw-5=6.7 My school buddies are such colorful people lol
May 5, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Not really a buddy had 1 class with the weirdo, turns out he raped an 80 year old woman and killed her for like 35 bucks... lol
May 5, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I am reading that page right, he got out of prison and killed someone else?
May 5, 2018 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/363469732348821515/442463866799128587/2.gif
May 5, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cat.exe has crashed would you like to close the app?
May 6, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w5Mw4r1
May 6, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6YCylrj.gif Bortz in hidden cam footage!!! Tom is a news reporter you need to post this!!! lol
May 6, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Our readers demand to know the truth!!! lol (kidding of course)
May 6, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I think most of the readers just want to know when the latest hack will release and how can I get free pokemonz....
May 6, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: that spiderman one
May 6, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: i am so confused right now
May 6, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: have a good night, i am gone
May 6, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles that isn't web fluid he is shooting... lol
May 6, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles have good spiderman based dreams lol
May 6, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/voCZE.jpg
May 6, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vox3f
May 6, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vondj Tom's boss probably lol
May 6, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Saber-Tooth-Tiger-Nailed-Me-ebook/dp/B00L8I9J9G/ref=pd_sim_351_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RCFXBNFHJ768H7N4KJQA
May 6, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: I might buy an oculus go
May 6, 2018 12:45 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if I can load kodi on it
May 6, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR Kodi sounds kinda cool lol
May 6, 2018 1:14 AM - Joe88: http://variety.com/2018/digital/news/oculus-go-sideloading-1202795139/
May 6, 2018 1:15 AM - Joe88: its just going to act an an HMD
May 6, 2018 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Hmd?
May 6, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vKO4h9x
May 6, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Head Mounted Display
May 6, 2018 1:40 AM - kenenthk: Right with a light version of android hopefully people can crack it to sideload
May 6, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vKoF5
May 6, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it
May 6, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's Android it should be able to sideload stuff pretty easy
May 6, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't root my Shield TV because it's so easy to side load stuff and rooting on that has it's own set of challenges... Like some apps do not like to run on rooted stuff  (although I hear you can "stealth" root)
May 6, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now my tablet and my phone? Rooted and all kinds of cool things running 
May 6, 2018 1:53 AM - kenenthk: Android go is more locked down iirc
May 6, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope not... that would make it suck lol
May 6, 2018 1:59 AM - kenenthk: I think android auto is also locked down for obvious reasons
May 6, 2018 2:00 AM - kenenthk: No angry birds while making a u turn psi
May 6, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But can I watch porn while parking?
May 6, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/UEDLXKl What I want to know is does the honey taste more electrical? lol
May 6, 2018 2:46 AM - kenenthk: You already do luckily no one can see because the people you're into are so small
May 6, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f71_1510541212 lol
May 6, 2018 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I really want these https://www.marshallheadphones.com/mh_us_en/mid-bluetooth?gclid=Cj0KCQjwrLXXBRCXARIsAIttmRO3Z-1NZS7oODTZ4r81ojVYj7NpykyM1pZxhIexXG6dZVt_s1_zzWEaAlINEALw_wcB
May 6, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 hours? really low and 20 hours at normal volume? Still not bad I would probably get like 5 days out of it.
May 6, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6enTlkr.gifv
May 6, 2018 2:53 AM - kenenthk: They usually still work with a wired cored
May 6, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sound-Intone-P6-Wireless-Headsets-Bluetooth-4-0-Headphones-with-Microphone-Support-TF-Card-FM-Radio/32821097562.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.42.277f14f6oVOVt3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10698_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_57112
May 6, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These ones play music by themselves too but how good is any ones guess... Although these days you have to try pretty hard in my opinion to find crappy headphones
May 6, 2018 2:55 AM - kenenthk: I like smaller in ear cups so they don't wobble on my head
May 6, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate in the ear ones 
May 6, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my experiences with bluetooth audio has been super hit and miss... but mostly miss.. like all of them have been  fine for music, but video usually has an issue where the audio is like 1/10th of a second behind.
May 6, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can fix it in most of the players but then you play this odd game of switching it back and forth when your switch audio playback devices
May 6, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be nice if you could just set it, then like Kodi could auto detect "Hey he is using that bluetooth audio thing... let me just fix the audio for him with out him digging into the menu..."
May 6, 2018 3:14 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/BUXGs7erwoI
May 6, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fdlreporter.com/story/news/2018/05/04/big-mac-don-gorske-fond-du-lac-breaks-mcdonalds-world-record/580862002/ I don't believe this guy ate more than 2 big macs a day since 1972....
May 6, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be so sick of big macs after like 1 year I would never eat one again.
May 6, 2018 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Man I wish we had 4k camera during the oj chase
May 6, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk maybe if they did they would have convicted him since they would have video of the blood on his vehicle and the police had not yet had a chance to "plant evidence"
May 6, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am not sure he did it.... but he damned well had something to do with it.
May 6, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: He pretty much admitted it after he got out of jail
May 6, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "If I did it" lol
May 6, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have gotten the electric chair but because he had $$$ he kinda got away with it lol
May 6, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/ScrawnyPhysicalFalcon I bet he needed to change his undies... lol
May 6, 2018 3:27 AM - kenenthk: I just want a confession on his death bed
May 6, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I wonder if that will happen, I mean he lost the civil suit and was declared not guilty on a trial so pretty much all the legal stuff is behind him... he could come out with the truth today and I don't think anything would happen?
May 6, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UF8uytY9jRw&feature=youtu.be&t=45
May 6, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fKq4SiZ.gifv
May 6, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIoe35GJHPk


----------



## TaigaChat (May 7, 2018)

May 6, 2018 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ezC6xkDvUQ
May 6, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GR_0y7_oHk
May 6, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YQBDlcd
May 6, 2018 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sKB32pD.mp4
May 6, 2018 7:03 AM - kenenthk: It's called lying under oath psi not sure if there's a period of time where the can counter sue
May 6, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He lost the wrongful death lawsuit that Nicholes family and the boyfriends family filed
May 6, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like 50 million dollars or something
May 6, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.insurancejournal.com/news/national/2017/07/21/458307.htm 58 million lol
May 6, 2018 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PwmPELv
May 6, 2018 7:52 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MgzBX0R
May 6, 2018 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Pw9fK
May 6, 2018 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho he broke a cardinal rule of trigger control
May 6, 2018 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You keep your finger off the trigger unless your shooting... by having his finger on the trigger it got caught on the pocket when he went to slide it in and the gun went off lol
May 6, 2018 8:01 AM - Veho: Having it cocked and with the safety off for absolutely no fucking reason is not the smartest move either.
May 6, 2018 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well to be honest there is no safety on a glock
May 6, 2018 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being loaded is SOP for cops or security personal but pulling it out and playing with it in an elevator is dumb as fuck too lol
May 6, 2018 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD4KPleM5Yk
May 6, 2018 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The description has a lot more of the story lol
May 6, 2018 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .40 to the gut would suck
May 6, 2018 8:07 AM - Veho: POLICE OFFICER?!?!?
May 6, 2018 8:07 AM - Veho: Fucking hell  -_-
May 6, 2018 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah... not the best example lol
May 6, 2018 8:08 AM - Veho: A shining example of what not to do.
May 6, 2018 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Multiple lessons to be learned from that video
May 6, 2018 8:09 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7XI4TwnUSU
May 6, 2018 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 Do not play with guns... no matter how experienced you are, more play = more chance for an accident.
May 6, 2018 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 trigger control is extremely important
May 6, 2018 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 trying to impress your wife is a waste of time...
May 6, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho for 20 bucks that is not bad lol
May 6, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's crap but you do get what you pay for at some point.
May 6, 2018 8:32 AM - Veho: "They told me to act like the gun was loaded when it's empty, so I thought the opposite also applied."
May 6, 2018 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: SOP?
May 6, 2018 9:54 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/6MJmCwk
May 6, 2018 9:57 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/XmHHRWK
May 6, 2018 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Standard Operating Procedure
May 6, 2018 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z3IE0
May 6, 2018 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gNL7k
May 6, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gNZe1
May 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: so
May 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: this just happened: https://i.imgur.com/nBc4Xlr.jpg
May 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: whats a clever title to post it in imgur and get nudes?
May 6, 2018 2:11 PM - pyromaniac123: "I lost my nudes, can I have yours?"
May 6, 2018 2:14 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKt9X8hSzcI
May 6, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: i like this one better joe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNTtR6ZpUOo
May 6, 2018 4:05 PM - Depravo: Mojito time!
May 6, 2018 4:05 PM - Depravo: At least it will be when the soda water has chilled a bit.
May 6, 2018 4:27 PM - Titanica: pizza time
May 6, 2018 4:46 PM - Veho: Irish cream liquour time.
May 6, 2018 4:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6CSlfPI
May 6, 2018 4:52 PM - Veho: "Should we have spaghetti or pizza?" "Yes."
May 6, 2018 4:56 PM - Depravo: Irish cream liqueur? Far too hot for that kind of thing.
May 6, 2018 4:56 PM - Depravo: That's a warming winter drink.
May 6, 2018 5:02 PM - Veho: If I want to drink a cup of half and half cut with a little whiskey, no trivial thing like crappy weather is going to stop me.
May 6, 2018 5:06 PM - Depravo: I'm finally enjoying a mojito.
May 6, 2018 5:06 PM - Depravo: In fact I've nearly enjoyed all of it already so I'll have to mix another so I can enjoy that too.
May 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mojito is just fun to say lol
May 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not related to Horohito
May 6, 2018 5:09 PM - Depravo: Or Horatio Fellatio.
May 6, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hirohito even damn my spelling is even more off than usual lol
May 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it Depravo we need to develop a Mojito with Saki and call it the Hirohito Mojito lol
May 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Veho: Mohirohito.
May 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Replace the club soda with the Saki
May 6, 2018 5:16 PM - Veho: Carbonated sake.
May 6, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "the Ginza strip -- a martini with 1 shot of sake and a few dashes of both bitters and sweet vermouth." That sounds interesting lol
May 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8wEyisp.png
May 6, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "the Hokkaido cocktail, which is 1 part triple sec, 2 parts sake and 3 parts gin." I didn't know Saki could be used in so many mixed drinks
May 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that should have 2 buttons one lights your smoke the other is a taser lol
May 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe call it the 007 model
May 6, 2018 5:20 PM - Veho: Are we looking at the same pic?
May 6, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL oh crap I clicked yours to open in a new window but when I clicked over I looked at the tab I had open lol
May 6, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gSwMp
May 6, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one
May 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Veho: Friend of mine has one, keeps forgetting to charge it, has three regular lighters for backup.
May 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Veho: They are cool.
May 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they make a sound or is it silent?
May 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I know tasers make a lot of like popping sound lol
May 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: crackle?
May 6, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: They make a poping, buzzing sound.
May 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could make a whip out of wire and line it with a bunch of those and have a plasma whip like that guy in Iron Man 2 lol
May 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Depravo: Hokkaido cocktail? I'm so trying one of those.
May 6, 2018 5:25 PM - Veho: Have you ever listened to a camera flash charging up?
May 6, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo if you do you have to tell me how it is 
May 6, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds positively fascinating
May 6, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gSUh2
May 6, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gSB1XgE
May 6, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: [me trying to fit a condom on my monster dong while fighting premature ejaculation]
May 6, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K2bqSmq
May 6, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
May 6, 2018 5:55 PM - Depravo: Imagine how boring those people must be.
May 6, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah just beer would suck ass
May 6, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/38NcFDm.jpg
May 6, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even like beer to be honest. I can only drink it if it's like super ice cold
May 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wzQn1AV.jpg I have read 9 of these... The rest didn't sound that interesting or I watched the movie lol
May 6, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dGXoTZ1
May 6, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: I've read precisely one of them.
May 6, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: I've read several and I have to say the Alchemist doesn't belong on that list. It's complete garbage.
May 6, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ipuvjbW
May 6, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: http://www.vulture.com/2018/04/abba-reunite-after-35-years-will-release-new-music.html
May 6, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: Mamma mia, here we go again.
May 6, 2018 6:52 PM - Sicklyboy: :^)
May 6, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: 8°)
May 6, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I read that the other week and got all excited.
May 6, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: I dare say they've had enough time to come up with some new material  
May 6, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: The big question is: Will they still be fap-worthy?
May 6, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: And also do the girls still look good.
May 6, 2018 7:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is monster hunter world complicated to play? 
May 6, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but it's incredibly boring  lol I tried Monsta Hunta 3 on the Wii is was boring
May 6, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: I tried the demo of the 3DS one and it was not good.
May 6, 2018 7:23 PM - AlanJohn: Check out my new video! https://gbatemp.net/threads/made-an-80s-style-action-short-film.503094/
May 6, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: http://variety.com/2018/gaming/news/snk-neo-geo-mini-leak-1202798680/
May 6, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: https://www.neowin.net/news/snk-neo-geo-mini-and-bundled-games-spotted-in-leaked-images
May 6, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: Well that looks cute.
May 6, 2018 7:46 PM - Devin: Hope a mod is able to handle that new Switch thread. Pure chaos.
May 6, 2018 7:46 PM - Devin: Also ello Veho and Dep.
May 6, 2018 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Are they arguing that the 3ds is better than the switch again
May 6, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Ello Dev.
May 6, 2018 7:51 PM - kenenthk: I wake up to see that my cat completely kicked over his food and water bowl
May 6, 2018 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then how does it gain so much popularity? O_O
May 6, 2018 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If the game is boring
May 6, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: People are boring too.
May 6, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: So it's a perfect match for them.
May 6, 2018 7:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So 7.5 million people are boring? 
May 6, 2018 7:55 PM - kenenthk: There's trillions of people in the world so probably
May 6, 2018 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was only accounting for the ones who purchased monster hunter world, cause that was I was asking about. 
May 6, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/31%2B05ePBR%2BL.jpg
May 6, 2018 7:58 PM - kenenthk: Well look at the amount of mine craft sales and that games pretty boring
May 6, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was just attacked by a pig wearing a sweater O_O
May 6, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But is boring real? 
May 6, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Obviously a dumb question)
May 6, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/gxeiej68ern01.jpg
May 6, 2018 8:12 PM - kenenthk: Is that new God of War dlc
May 6, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: It's a giant enemy crab.
May 6, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: Attack his weak point for maximum damage.
May 6, 2018 8:13 PM - kenenthk: So my exes vagina?
May 6, 2018 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't think there is giant crabs in monster hunter world.
May 6, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope I never get those crabs lol
May 6, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Day 219 of the war... so far the crabs have maintained their iron grip on the pelvic region and the special soap isn't working..."
May 6, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "The crabs have said they will only accept unconditional surrender"
May 6, 2018 8:31 PM - Veho: A full Brazilian gets rid of them though.
May 6, 2018 8:31 PM - Veho: 
May 6, 2018 8:31 PM - Titanica: Hello
May 6, 2018 8:31 PM - DarthDub: Shoutbox works on Wii U?!
May 6, 2018 8:32 PM - Titanica: May I join the talk on the bloc- y'know fuck that
May 6, 2018 8:32 PM - Titanica: Can I join the conversation?
May 6, 2018 8:32 PM - DarthDub: no
May 6, 2018 8:32 PM - Veho: Sure. Got crabs?
May 6, 2018 8:33 PM - DarthDub: oh hi veho
May 6, 2018 8:33 PM - DarthDub: aka cutting onions guy
May 6, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: I'm off to bed. Bye now.
May 6, 2018 8:33 PM - DarthDub: nighty night
May 6, 2018 8:33 PM - Titanica: It
May 6, 2018 8:34 PM - Titanica: ..
May 6, 2018 8:35 PM - DarthDub: ?
May 6, 2018 8:36 PM - DarthDub: Should I get an Xbox one x?
May 6, 2018 8:36 PM - Titanica: No
May 6, 2018 8:36 PM - Titanica: Stay with Switch
May 6, 2018 8:36 PM - DarthDub: I already own a Switch. .-.
May 6, 2018 8:36 PM - Titanica: Stay with it
May 6, 2018 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Buy whatever costs you more money
May 6, 2018 8:37 PM - DarthDub: I also have a PS4 Pro.
May 6, 2018 8:37 PM - Titanica: Stick with Switch
May 6, 2018 8:37 PM - Titanica: You Switched to Switch. You Stick with Switch. You better STAY with Switch.
May 6, 2018 8:38 PM - DarthDub: I've been on my Wii U more.
May 6, 2018 8:38 PM - DarthDub: Should I get a DSi XL?
May 6, 2018 8:39 PM - Titanica: Naw
May 6, 2018 8:39 PM - Titanica: Get an old 3DS
May 6, 2018 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Listen to mint fan boys they know your interests better than anyone
May 6, 2018 8:39 PM - DarthDub: I already have one and a New 3DS too.
May 6, 2018 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Nintendo
May 6, 2018 8:40 PM - DarthDub: Linux Mint? 
May 6, 2018 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Our entertainment is linux
May 6, 2018 8:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho goes to bed at 4:30 PM, got it 
May 6, 2018 9:04 PM - kenenthk: He goes to get drunk at 4:30 then sleep at 2am
May 6, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In Veho land it's probably like 3 AM or something lol
May 6, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wish flat earth was real then we could all be in the same time zone 
May 6, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PhXauOX
May 6, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NmoxX5R
May 6, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PQ6n4Dz
May 6, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PQGh0
May 6, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xQemJb8
May 6, 2018 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, it takes more than just pictures from imgur to have a conversation 
May 6, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i can communicate with memes!!!!
May 6, 2018 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Your life is a meme
May 6, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
May 6, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meme 4 lyfe yo!
May 6, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I grew up on the meme streets
May 6, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.funnysigns.net/files/inyo-butte.jpg
May 6, 2018 11:12 PM - kenenthk: I'm buying pc parts from the dark web
May 6, 2018 11:13 PM - kenenthk: Someone should do a video where they build a rig from the dark web
May 7, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's all going to be Chinese knock off parts like a "GTX 980" that is a BIOS hacked GTX 650 or something lol
May 7, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ls2YBAD
May 7, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tY7wUp9
May 7, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUeBEnWT7kQ ODroid hmm sounds like an Android powered sex toy lol
May 7, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52220568#shipping-tab Tom bid now you can win  lol
May 7, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it comes with a VMU and Sonic Adventure! lol
May 7, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry I mean Sonic Adventure 2... I think that's Sonic 06?
May 7, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it came out in 2001 so it was still kinda good? I remember the first level is all lol
May 7, 2018 1:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: First time i learned what a meme is was metal gear solid 2 
May 7, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 7, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The radio call about the poster?
May 7, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oflRfWXQIzE lol
May 7, 2018 2:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/F1hORC9TOGM?t=4m10s
May 7, 2018 2:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It was this Psi 
May 7, 2018 2:59 AM - Helpful Corn: https://youtu.be/2K49QKVR0p0
May 7, 2018 2:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyN5tNYhfSg
May 7, 2018 2:59 AM - Helpful Corn: Yall ninjas gonna love that ish
May 7, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=giga-nut
May 7, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP14dJZzKkA LOL people are weird.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 8, 2018)

May 7, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope when I die it's by giga nut lol
May 7, 2018 5:55 AM - kenenthk: I need a good new horror movie
May 7, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Whered t hug
May 7, 2018 6:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GsvyAMj.png
May 7, 2018 6:09 AM - Veho: Hello there.
May 7, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: No I need t hug
May 7, 2018 6:41 AM - kenenthk: Westworld it is
May 7, 2018 7:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ErkBBx8.jpg
May 7, 2018 7:47 AM - T-hug: The Quiet Ones
May 7, 2018 7:47 AM - T-hug: ^^^^^^
May 7, 2018 8:50 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KD7uTIU
May 7, 2018 8:50 AM - Veho: Warning: cartoon nipples.
May 7, 2018 9:47 AM - migles: nice fat nipples
May 7, 2018 9:57 AM - Localhorst86: thanks, you just got me fired from my job
May 7, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: Find a less shitty job.
May 7, 2018 10:56 AM - Localhorst86: can you rate porn for a living?
May 7, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: yeah you can be a porn reviewer
May 7, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: you can start in that porn website creating quality comments
May 7, 2018 11:06 AM - migles: once you have like thousans of comments and they are well written reviews, you can easily apply for a porn critic job
May 7, 2018 11:07 AM - Localhorst86: "Professional Porn Reviewer"
May 7, 2018 11:13 AM - migles: 3/5 stars, very good position, very good artists, they nailed the humping part, but at 1:46 minutes the guy's eyes went away for a second and i could perceive he was there just for the sex and was worried about leaving the garage door open
May 7, 2018 11:15 AM - migles: the girl even tough had a very good belly button, fake smiled a lot ruining all my experience
May 7, 2018 11:46 AM - Localhorst86: 5/7, would cum again
May 7, 2018 11:50 AM - Localhorst86: The lighting made the actress' eyes pop really great, the white furniture gave the scene an almost dreamy vibe.
May 7, 2018 11:52 AM - Localhorst86: The story left a bit to be desired, why does this small one-family house need 5 gardeners?
May 7, 2018 11:53 AM - Veho: Because the mother can take 5 dicks at once.
May 7, 2018 11:55 AM - Localhorst86: yes, it's obvious that she can. But the plot needs more exposition so the viewer can understand the circumstances.
May 7, 2018 11:56 AM - Localhorst86: It's an obvious plothole that ruins the immersion
May 7, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: Nah, it's just that one gardener couldn't handle her bush so he had to call for backup.
May 7, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The plumbing in this house must suck.... this is the 17th time this month she has had a plumber come over...
May 7, 2018 12:09 PM - Veho: It's the 17th time she has had a plumber come.
May 7, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 7, 2018 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sEhQd Behold the holy toilet paper!!!!
May 7, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cVyXrJB This... I laughed 
May 7, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeS_lZySMf8&feature=player_embedded
May 7, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cVnag
May 7, 2018 12:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/e12WFV8
May 7, 2018 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There was some sort of malfunction
May 7, 2018 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you watch the front tires he tries to go left the car continues to got right.
May 7, 2018 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: go right even lol
May 7, 2018 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f0uXthr
May 7, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f0Af1
May 7, 2018 1:15 PM - Titanica: I wanna be in the shoutbox thread
May 7, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: 1:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/e12WFV8  veho there is an accident in the other side of the road
May 7, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: :laugh:
May 7, 2018 2:33 PM - Titanica: the heck
May 7, 2018 2:39 PM - T-hug: Cobra Kai strike first!
May 7, 2018 2:47 PM - Depravo: Guess what I've been doing https://i.imgur.com/ITQ1hEY.jpg
May 7, 2018 2:51 PM - Titanica: That makes me wanna die
May 7, 2018 2:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iYX4jjD.png
May 7, 2018 2:53 PM - T-hug: Wtf is that Dep?
May 7, 2018 2:54 PM - T-hug: Looks like burnt
May 7, 2018 2:54 PM - Depravo: Nah, it's just crap. I've been jet-washing the the garden paths.
May 7, 2018 2:55 PM - Depravo: In socks and shorts.
May 7, 2018 2:56 PM - T-hug: Ah lol boilin here been the river
May 7, 2018 3:00 PM - Titanica: hello shoutbox
May 7, 2018 3:00 PM - Titanica: i exist
May 7, 2018 3:15 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRXc_-c_9Xc
May 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFRN1WY98Ik
May 7, 2018 5:09 PM - Veho: "Medicine is so exciting as it is, why does there have to be sexual elements" I don't think I care much about his opinions.
May 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Depravo: The female students in medical school told him this so many times he started to believe it.
May 7, 2018 5:17 PM - Veho: "A botanist reacts to Sheena, Queen of the Jungle"
May 7, 2018 5:18 PM - Veho: "Watching ferns grow is exciting enough as it is, there's no need to have a scantily clad Playboy playmate running around in front of it."
May 7, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: https://www.statesidestills.com/prodimages/nolin_gena_lee_sheena_30216l.jpg
May 7, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: "Move, you hussy, I'm trying to see the shrubbery!"
May 7, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho as someone who is a nurses aid and my wife is an RN, lol there was lots of sex....
May 7, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo she was probably a lesbian confused about her sexuality too lol
May 7, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zTNJFlf
May 7, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KL94TFn This is a great idea for a prank... find some rundown old abandoned place make up some old poster sized prints and putt hem there and then bring friends and spook them out lol
May 7, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: so, i am annoyed
May 7, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: far cry endings are shit
May 7, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: *far cry 5
May 7, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: since the game started i want to take down that asshole cult leader
May 7, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: No, John, you are the cult leaders.
May 7, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: hu?
May 7, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: that jacob boss was cool btw
May 7, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: both him and faith messed with my brain lel
May 7, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: i didn't wanted to take down faith, i fell sorry for her :C
May 7, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: and jacob, was fun, because that nightmare repeats so much, i didn't even realized i killed my friend
May 7, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: but damn shit ending choice >:C
May 7, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, there are 2 endings and both of them are shite
May 7, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: either "nuclear appocalipse" son of the bitch was right and now i am trapped with him in a bunker
May 7, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a secret ending, I guess, if you just don't do anything in the very beginning of the game for 10 minutes or whatever
May 7, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: yeh that secret ending lol
May 7, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: fuck i am annoyed that the fucking lunatic was right and i am trapped with that face
May 7, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: i really want to take him down :C
May 7, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: the other ending, could work btw
May 7, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: player walks away, gets triggered by that "kill everything" song, kills friends
May 7, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: and then well, i can pretend the player went get the national guard and storm that shit hole
May 7, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: but the damn game has to end just the moment player kills the peple in the car
May 7, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: so yeah
May 7, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: fuck the last game that pulled this shit on me, was life is strange, and was also the last game that made me care about the story and characters
May 7, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: Spoiler alert.
May 7, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: i am the only one which spoilers make me more excited to play trough a game?
May 7, 2018 6:04 PM - Devin: Gonna make a meta GBAtemp tutorial. Called how to leave GBAtemp.l,
May 7, 2018 6:04 PM - Devin: 1. Don't post about it. Just do it.
May 7, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: i didnt actually finished the game btw lel
May 7, 2018 6:05 PM - Devin: Bam, writing done.
May 7, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: i knew the game had several endings i searched about them because i wanted to see if i needed to do something to get in the different endings or was just choices
May 7, 2018 6:07 PM - Devin: FC5? Haven't beaten it yet but it seems pretty eh.. He should have just killed me after kidnapping me the 2/3/4th time.
May 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Devin: "Oh no, his elite squad is being send to hunt you down". Arrow to knee.
May 7, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: yeah the game overall is so weird and badly scripted..
May 7, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: they have the hability to magically capture the player all the time
May 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Devin: That is, until I jumped into a helicopter.
May 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG Yes!!! Lab finally came back all good 
May 7, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: psio playing with nintendo labo?
May 7, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:08 PM - migles: they have the hability to magically capture the player all the time < I mean, I don't think any of the Far Cry games haven't had weird "mystical" crap like that lol
May 7, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No it means I can get my job driving an armored car
May 7, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: fuck i want to kidnap faith, put her jalied for a month so she gets drug free and give her a life >:C
May 7, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: tom this is my first far cry game, i think i played 4 or 3 for 5 minutes
May 7, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She has a life  If you would just join the cult you would see that  lol
May 7, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: i want to release her from that shit >:C
May 7, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they all kind have bullshit like that. First Far Cry game is about mutant monsters on an island lol
May 7, 2018 6:11 PM - Devin: Migles, lets be real. You wanna tap that ass.
May 7, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: devin, i actually got emotional with her :C
May 7, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think part 4 was about a drug deal / revolutionary ?
May 7, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4 was the mystical India stuff lol
May 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 was...evil "pirates" IIRC
May 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it was pretty weird game of "destroy the radio tower" lol
May 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forget what 2 was, only played it for like an hour ages ago lol
May 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My blood work was 9.0 last time this time was 7.1 
May 7, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 was like about anal probing aliens? lol
May 7, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: and its funny, everyone in the internet is like "the wife dying in the car accident make joshep like that" but the moment after he explains how he just killed the daugher, and no one seems to see he was already a fucktard way before the car accident
May 7, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh no the African one
May 7, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The reason you don't remember 2 is it was so damned boring 
May 7, 2018 6:16 PM - Devin: I always like the crazy antagonists. 3 and 4 had great ones.
May 7, 2018 6:16 PM - migles: how whas the endings on thoose other far cries? also shit like this one?
May 7, 2018 6:16 PM - Devin: 5's is kinda eh. He's crazy but not in a "I know" way.
May 7, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1Ufcnak migles she jiggles lol
May 7, 2018 6:17 PM - Devin: What... What is the point of the backside of that bathing suit?
May 7, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: i could use a closer look into that butt
May 7, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 7, 2018 6:18 PM - Depravo: Stops you seeing right up her barking spider.
May 7, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5fZCfpm.jpg
May 7, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DYHzkqS.png
May 7, 2018 6:19 PM - Depravo: I've just had homemade cheese burgers with blue cheese and pepperoni. I win.
May 7, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: she is brazilian, explains a lot
May 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Devin: Enhannnnce. https://i.imgur.com/aC6Mj0O.png
May 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Devin: Dem pixels tho.
May 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I hate you..... I just ate whole wheat pasta with garlic butter and shrimp 
May 7, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wasn't bad but it was certainly not equal to your meal lol
May 7, 2018 6:21 PM - Devin: Pepperoni on a burger?
May 7, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: In.
May 7, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IPoWeQZ.png
May 7, 2018 6:22 PM - migles: i could use cheese burguers and booty
May 7, 2018 6:22 PM - Devin: Either sounds good. https://ohsweetbasil.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/pizza-burger-ohsweetbasil.com-4i.jpg
May 7, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: From the bottom up: Bread, beef patty, pepperoni, fried onions, blue cheese, ketchup/mustard, lettuce, bread.
May 7, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 30 pounds of hamburger in my freezer (well the big freezer) I got it on sale 1.99 a pound so good... lol
May 7, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I am missing some of the other stuff to make it  lol
May 7, 2018 6:23 PM - Devin: Had me at everything but the lettuce.
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Depravo: Just a bit. Makes it healthy, see?
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only thing I would delete would be the mustard, I used to totally hate it but I still don't use it some stuff lol
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: well i have everything i need for a burguer: money
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo yes you need some veggies lol
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Devin: The diet coke I order on the side helps wiith that.
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: sadly i am too lazy to get one ;C
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Depravo: Served with a side of curly fries and the rest of the pepperoni.
May 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles order delivery burgers?
May 7, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo Pizza Fries???? *weeps* lol
May 7, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NANI!!! lol
May 7, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IPoWeQZ.png
May 7, 2018 6:26 PM - Veho: Nani the fuck?
May 7, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/abigCVa.jpg
May 7, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho LOL
May 7, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iuO30J5.mp4 I would give him a slice lol
May 7, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: good boy
May 7, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Good cloud.
May 7, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PYmZPhC
May 7, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Not sure that's how you end a call
May 7, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: Fucking ow.
May 7, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: is there a better quality of that gif?
May 7, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: Probably.
May 7, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I can only imagine her head hit that pavement like hard lol
May 7, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: hmm
May 7, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: weird, i tried one far cry either 4 or 3, dont remember eaxctly which one, but i can't find it in my HDDs
May 7, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H2big
May 7, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: fuck off psio
May 7, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: i wouldn't mind booty in my pizza tough
May 7, 2018 6:42 PM - T-hug: Dirt
May 7, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H2dKt
May 7, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H2yQe0s
May 7, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: 1/5 stars picture, he didn't take a picture with the game boy camera
May 7, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H20QlOV
May 7, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: lel
May 7, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: omg...
May 7, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: my far cry game is stuck...
May 7, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: lost my save...
May 7, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: i quit in the middle of the jacob mission
May 7, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: loaded the game
May 7, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: i am trapped in the underground
May 7, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: quit the game and load again, still stuck
May 7, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: fuck
May 7, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ookobSIOwlY
May 7, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: Why waste money on those motorized foot files if you already have a Dremel?
May 7, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: http://www.ojonika.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Scholl-Electronic-Foot-File.jpg
May 7, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: This thing costs more than a cheap dremel tool too.
May 7, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AshvBTw5Z84
May 7, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HCm8gsB
May 7, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: its been like a year since that advertisement?
May 7, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: i can't still figure out the kid is a girl or boy
May 7, 2018 7:15 PM - migles: apple made it in purpose :C
May 7, 2018 7:16 PM - Devin: It's a girl.
May 7, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ko1SEP-VtGs
May 7, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: Haven't heard anyone ask such a clumsily worded and redundant question in ages either. "What are you doing on your compyootor box, sweetie?"
May 7, 2018 7:18 PM - Veho: None of your beeswax, granny.
May 7, 2018 7:19 PM - Devin: The more important question is what is she doing outside with the computer.
May 7, 2018 7:19 PM - Devin: Gotta crank that brightness way up to see the screen and even then how long will it last?
May 7, 2018 7:25 PM - Depravo: All she's doing say saying things like "Oh Em Gee" and "Like totally" on Facebook.
May 7, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: Or maybe ordering some fucking hair straighteners to sort that mop out.
May 7, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Ba8o-tzBE
May 7, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hdlVItX
May 7, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/u6FZnhp
May 7, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho just say you're looking at porn
May 7, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: That'll shut her up
May 7, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUaJ8pDlxi8
May 7, 2018 8:08 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_1374206.html
May 7, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs another i and another o lol
May 7, 2018 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nah Nintendo would sue them if they did that
May 7, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: PeePoo?
May 7, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: 
May 7, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: Good company, unfortunate name.
May 7, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: If it had more than 2 gb ram and more than 32 gb storage it'd be a decent device
May 7, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: But good luck running windows 10 on that or anything newer than XP really
May 7, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 7, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: I've seen laptops with worse specs, to be honest.
May 7, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: Running Win 10
May 7, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: I haven't
May 7, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's kind of the bare minimum of what you can find these days
May 7, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2GB's is enough RAM if like your just browsing the web on like 1-3 tabs lol
May 7, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Win10 I'm pretty sure wouldn't even fit on 16gb
May 7, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe with no page file but that's gonna be a problem with <=2gb ram...
May 7, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: And you'd have zero space left over
May 7, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi but then what's the point in buying it over an android tablet
May 7, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which would have more ram
May 7, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: For the same price
May 7, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: It seems to be a common thing with these cheap windows devices
May 7, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: IMO anything less than 120gb and 4gb ram is unacceptable on a windows device these days
May 7, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even that's barely usable
May 7, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like Android on 2GB's but I have no experience with Windows on less than 8GB's to be honest other than a super crap laptop with a single core CPU that has 2GB's lol
May 7, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But not sure if the RAM is the issue or the single core lol
May 7, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: Bit of both  
May 7, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably, I have a dual core chip but installing it... omg I just said fuck it gonna buy like an i5 or something if someone needs a laptop in the house lol
May 7, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows will run just fine on 32GB and 2GB of RAM, so long as you don't install third party programs lol
May 7, 2018 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know a guy who has one of those shitty Windows tablets, has 32GB and 2GB of RAM with an Atom CPU. It runs 32 bit Windows 10, since it has a smaller footprint, and as long as you just use Edge for web browsing and the built in media players for videos and such, it works quite well
May 7, 2018 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than I would've thought even 
May 7, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom lately I have switched to Edge on my Android tablet too
May 7, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is surprisingly way faster than even the Chrome beta
May 7, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Acer-Aspire-Switch-10V-SW5-014-1742-Notebook-Review.165504.0.html < This is the one, just without the 500GB optional HDD
May 7, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I will say it refuses to play Youtube video's lol
May 7, 2018 8:31 PM - Veho: So that thing has specs similar to the PeePoo thing, but it's €450?
May 7, 2018 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah. They sold for shit though, eventually dropped to like €150 on sale after a few months lol
May 7, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FedEx came with what ever the lady bribed me to take my review off Amazon for lol
May 7, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Xbox 360 controller hmmm dark blue with sky blue like accents lol
May 7, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Edge is on Android?
May 7, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah Tom of course it will run but it will run slower and who doesn't install 3rd party programs?
May 7, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's on iOS, too
May 7, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Read Jdbye yes and it's good too
May 7, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am also using Dolphin as a testing thing but might delete that one... some of the quirks just annoy me too much
May 7, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you can probably get YouTube videos to work with 3rd party players
May 7, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I mean even HTML5 playback should work if it's set up properly for hardware acceleration...
May 7, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works in Chrome fine and if I was desperate there is a youtube app on Android
May 7, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: I remember reading some stuff about how to get HD media playback working on really low end hardware
May 7, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah not sure why Edge on Android is not playing Youtube but it's fine lol
May 7, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.xblafans.com/every-controller-ever-produced-by-microsoft-and-where-to-find-them-61617.html I now own like 5 of these so far lol
May 7, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think people used CoreAVC for it back then
May 7, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh I thought you meant the shit laptop lol
May 7, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably just ms being shit then
May 7, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: "oh they don't need HTML5 video support, there are dedicated apps for those sites"
May 7, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 white ones 2 of the expensive silver ones 1 dragon weird one a blue one and some other one although my blue one (just got) is not on that picture lol
May 7, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mmm dragons
May 7, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/6JCEmi7 See it's slightly different than all those lol
May 7, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still has the bad D pad (compared to the nice silver ones with the NES style D pad)
May 7, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's not bad... I should just say it's "meh could be better" lol
May 7, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M2pcce8 See I knew those Catholic priests where up to no good!
May 7, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W661hOA
May 7, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: ok i was mad about far cry 5 ending because it was personal, i mean i wanted to get the dude.. fucking annoyed the shit out of me since the start of the game
May 7, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: but now that i actually finished the game and had time to think, it was an ok ending
May 7, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: player goes in for take over the cult, ends up joining it lol
May 7, 2018 9:40 PM - migles: i just don't understand the bomb part... did they nuked just that county, or the whole world, was the prophet that caused it, if player walked away the first time he met the dude, would the bomb still happen?
May 7, 2018 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The second ending, where you just leave the cult alone, suggests the nuke wouldn't have happened. Which is why I think the nuke ending is annoying
May 7, 2018 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your choices are either: He was right, let him live or let him live, can't do anything about him
May 7, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: maybe the nuke didn't had time to start?
May 7, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i mean, the nuke starts after you go trough all that friends crap, which should take some time, when they walk away and the music happens, the nuke is yet to happen
May 7, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, I wouldn't buy that. It seems like Ubisoft just decided to make the bad guy live this time, so they could cashcow a sequel out of this one or something for a "final fight" against him or some shit
May 7, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: or maybe "no one wins" life lesson? XD
May 7, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: the guy didnt win as well, got "his family" torn appart, now is in a bunker forever probably
May 7, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: in fallout they have cryogenic stuff, they get frozen and can foward 100 years later
May 7, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: but theese dudes are trapped in the bunkers..
May 7, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: ho wait
May 7, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i choosed the female...
May 7, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: does this mean the guy will rape me in the bunker, and my kid will take over the cult after the radiation is gone???
May 7, 2018 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I suppose it depends on the type of nukes used really
May 7, 2018 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the bombs used on Japan had little radioactive fallout, and was considered "safe" to live in after a month or two
May 7, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: tom, i will have kids in the bunker :C the guy is shirt less all the time :C
May 7, 2018 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously that's a bit of a different situation, since we have giant H-bombs and such now, but it's something to consider lol
May 7, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: the H bombs are the big ones without radiation, right?
May 7, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: the hidrogen ones
May 7, 2018 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, there's still a type of radiation emitted when a an H-bomb goes off
May 7, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: ho there is? i remember the tv said they where radiation free :S
May 7, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: maybe minimal?
May 7, 2018 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, generally speaking, radioactive fallout isn't as big a deal as the Fallout games made it lol
May 7, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: but in fallout, don't they explore like thousans of radiation bombs?
May 7, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: all over
May 7, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: i remember in fallout 4, they nuked all over the country
May 7, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: one town after the other :C
May 7, 2018 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were only like 6 or 7 nukes total that hit in the US in Fallout
May 7, 2018 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, talked about in the games anyways
May 7, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: why was not i trapped in the bunker with faith :C
May 7, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: she would be a pain.. without the drugs she would get and make player inssane
May 7, 2018 10:12 PM - Chary: Texas, California, Nevada, Massachusetts, and DC have all been places directly nuked in fallout iirc
May 7, 2018 10:13 PM - Chary: chicago too if we count the Van Buren Fallout 3
May 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 7, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nfZANzfn8g
May 7, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enk_H0fKaJQ
May 7, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight:  
May 7, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hid a link in one of these faces, guess which one it is. 
May 7, 2018 10:27 PM - Devin: I want to get to know Ashlynn. 
May 7, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: she is cute
May 7, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: but look at jenna personality ;O;
May 7, 2018 10:31 PM - Devin: She's got some nice personalities. :o
May 7, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: i dont understand family feud
May 7, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: there is a bunch of innuendo stuff in purpose and the hoster is like "i am not amused"
May 7, 2018 10:33 PM - Devin: 100 people are surveyed. The families go against each other to see who can guess what majority of survey takers picked.
May 7, 2018 10:33 PM - Devin: The classic Steve Harvey look of disappointment?
May 7, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: is that the hoster name?
May 7, 2018 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: STEVE HARVEY! O_O
May 7, 2018 10:34 PM - Devin: Yep.
May 7, 2018 10:34 PM - Devin: ()
May 7, 2018 10:34 PM - Devin: Oh, oh no.
May 7, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: yeah, there is obviously plenty of questions they made it so the contesters answer dirty, and the hoster is like "you can't say that in tv"
May 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Devin: Yeah, it's just for views. Most of the time I watch it inadvertantly while doing something else. I've noticed that the contestants sometimes say realllly stupid answers.
May 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Devin: Case in point. https://youtu.be/Xxghh2mPKOc
May 7, 2018 10:37 PM - Devin: "Tell me how women might like their coffee and men".
May 7, 2018 10:38 PM - Devin: Black guy says "Decaffinated". What?
May 7, 2018 10:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: "We survey one hundred men.... Name the worst place to be when your wife calls"
May 7, 2018 10:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: "home"
May 7, 2018 10:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 7, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your girl friends house? lol
May 7, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hzk1bM2vVFU New True Facts
May 7, 2018 11:37 PM - migles: @Chary is still here?
May 7, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWg_kUZTchQ
May 8, 2018 12:32 AM - Chary: @migles ye
May 8, 2018 1:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chary here but Migles not 
May 8, 2018 1:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where all the people at?
May 8, 2018 1:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://twitter.com/trihexx/status/993661487796359168
May 8, 2018 1:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone post this on front page
May 8, 2018 3:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UaTqA9C.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 9, 2018)

May 8, 2018 5:01 AM - Ericthegreat: I was diagnosed with adhd today
May 8, 2018 5:02 AM - Ericthegreat: Was a weird day
May 8, 2018 5:02 AM - Ericthegreat: Probably would've helped more 10 years ago
May 8, 2018 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it could be worse lol
May 8, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: Yes, it could be the new Robin Hood movie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-sybOu67vo
May 8, 2018 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L4K5NWn.jpg
May 8, 2018 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Robin Hood Men in Tights was already made... no more needs to be made lol
May 8, 2018 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX4Ik-cyp-I
May 8, 2018 9:24 AM - T-hug: Fuck that movie lol
May 8, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcOU7nUWJWQ
May 8, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: Which one, Thug?  
May 8, 2018 10:19 AM - migles: locked panties ginger 
May 8, 2018 10:30 AM - T-hug: Men in tights
May 8, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: thights girls
May 8, 2018 11:05 AM - DinohScene: Robin hood men in tights is... as bad as Little Britain
May 8, 2018 11:15 AM - migles: was not little britain shit in purpose?
May 8, 2018 11:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RbSt2RA
May 8, 2018 12:17 PM - Titanica: Hello world
May 8, 2018 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol duck centipede
May 8, 2018 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Spiderdong, Spiderdong, does whatever a spiderdong does
May 8, 2018 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: How are they not sued for that yet
May 8, 2018 12:37 PM - Veho: The statue was removed.
May 8, 2018 12:38 PM - Veho: And here's a hilarious pun-infested writeup: https://pics.me.me/spider-man-statue-removed-from-south-korean-playground-because-it-has-31815649.png
May 8, 2018 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Removed as a result of a lawsuit?
May 8, 2018 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh god it was at a playground? That's even worse 
May 8, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Spiderman explains the birds and the bee's
May 8, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KzNiCNG.gifv
May 8, 2018 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KIOvGff rotflmao
May 8, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KItWtMx
May 8, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KIUSXsY
May 8, 2018 3:08 PM - Coto: wtf I think I discovered some bug in mario world (gba), use yoshi and run at some shell nearby (the first stage at the right). As you are about to stomp the shell press A. And the shell won't be stomped, but it will be kicked (as you'd push the shell without yoshi)
May 8, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: i love the fire phisics in far cry 5
May 8, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: i once accidentally throwed a molotov in a barn the whole thing burned lol
May 8, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: got trapped and died
May 8, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: sadly it doesn't destroy the walls (made of wood) but in the grass or plants its kinda realistic
May 8, 2018 4:14 PM - migles: remember when you could use CUT in pokemon to get rid of the grass :C
May 8, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: was not in metal gear in the ps3 where you could destroy whole buildings with rocket launchers and it was kinda realistic?
May 8, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: or was it just in 1 level\certain buildings ?
May 8, 2018 4:20 PM - Devin: Waiting patiently for D2 update..
May 8, 2018 4:32 PM - Joe88: would be nice if stuff actually got destroyed though, it burns but everything is still there
May 8, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: yeh joe
May 8, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: but the grass being burned is nice
May 8, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: had fun burning that drug plants
May 8, 2018 4:38 PM - Chary: burn all the things
May 8, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: oh chary
May 8, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: yesterday i seen a youtube video with clickbait saying the nintendo switch could be stop being sold in the US
May 8, 2018 4:40 PM - Joe88: and every 5 feet there just happens to be an cultist, gets annoying after a while
May 8, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: the video was talking about that patent sue from that other controller in the tablet thing
May 8, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: agree joe, its so annoying you can't be left alone for a while
May 8, 2018 4:41 PM - Joe88: and there there are pretty much only 2 different ones that spawn
May 8, 2018 4:42 PM - Joe88: the spanish guy and the white guy
May 8, 2018 4:42 PM - Joe88: mainly the spanish, its like they couldnt bother making more designs
May 8, 2018 4:44 PM - Joe88: also the plane with mounted guns that happens to see you in cultist car while 1000+ feet in the air
May 8, 2018 4:45 PM - Joe88: the rng is terrible too
May 8, 2018 4:48 PM - Veho: Is odroid any good?
May 8, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's supposed to be good but I don't know  lol
May 8, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I got my blood results all good took them to the DOT (Department of Transportation) got my 2 year clear certification and took those to my job I start training soon 
May 8, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XCQHiyT.jpg
May 8, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Japanese have been doing that for a long time, I could be wrong but I am like 90% sure? lol
May 8, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AQ3rYZI Veho this is Odroid lol
May 8, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AQIbL I feel like Tom would blend right in.....
May 8, 2018 5:58 PM - Veho: Because Tom is an evil clown?
May 8, 2018 6:14 PM - Helpful Corn: Whats the best nds emu for android
May 8, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Drastic is the only good one afaik
May 8, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles you mean gamevice?
May 8, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi well the Japanese tend to crack the egg into the soup
May 8, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Gamerz is a piece of shit
May 8, 2018 6:29 PM - Helpful Corn: Tks
May 8, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: You're not gamerz
May 8, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DraStic has like 100% compatibility built in cheats for like 99% of the games (some like Pokemon have hundreds of cheats) I rank DraStic up with ePSXe as near perfect emulators.
May 8, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also since most phones are ARM and so is the DS it will run on almost any phone.
May 8, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also DraStic since it runs on Android has access to touch screen and microphones so even DS games that use those features are emulated perfectly. (I should see if WarioWare Twisted works on my phone with the gravity sensor....)
May 8, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's still emulation but yeah doesn't take a whole lot to run
May 8, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't expect to run it on some 1st gen Android device though
May 8, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Anything made within like the last 5 years at least should run it
May 8, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a low end like 2 year old phone it runs perfectly on 4 1.2Ghz cores with 1GB of RAM and 8GB's of storage lol
May 8, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it might pull off PS1 maybe... lol but also on Android 4.4.2 so the OS is old lol
May 8, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did add a 16GB MicroSD for ROM's though but honestly I only put like 8 or 9 on it (ones I could play on a phone with out cursing touch controls)
May 8, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like RPG's lol
May 8, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dragon Quest IX on my phone 
May 8, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although my phone it's pretty squished up with the side by side screen and the on screen controls... I think my phone has like a 4 inch screen?
May 8, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-MS395-optimus-f60 Ohhh 4.5 inches so huge lol
May 8, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-498#post-7962142
May 8, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am jelly Depravo is it just GBA or does it do more emulation things?
May 8, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have started collecting 360 controllers lol
May 8, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: Apparrently it does 8-bit stuff too.
May 8, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: But I only bought it as a replacement for my faulty Micro.
May 8, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/wnREASV
May 8, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nice.
May 8, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi drastic even runs on single core devices
May 8, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just not the really old ones
May 8, 2018 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: The k101 revo Dep got is pretty good yeah, not a flawless alternative to an original gba/sp/gbm though, for one the aspect ratio is wrong
May 8, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: TRJ is not truly happy unless he's pissing in someone's cereal.
May 8, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: Let people enjoy stuff, TRJ  
May 8, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: Here's something for migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/AT0LyLL
May 8, 2018 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hey I said it was good
May 8, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I kinda wanted one myself at one point
May 8, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: My original GBA is awful to use and the original SP is not exactly great either
May 8, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: The aspect ratio difference comes in handy too, since the original GBA resolution is not great for games that were designed for a TV
May 8, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Anyway I was just informing Psi in case he wants one, wasn't even talking to you
May 8, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: 
May 8, 2018 8:03 PM - Helpful Corn: Im trying retroarch out  atm
May 8, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can figure it out RetroArch is great... but holy fook it's pain in the $^& lol
May 8, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have tried it a few times on a few different machines, the Android version is a massive cluster *beep* on my tablet. On the PC it's a little better at least I can actually play games with it lol
May 8, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The text on my Android tablet is so small ants would complain about it... 2K res and like 8 pixel high letters... at first I thought it was broken and there was some glitched lines on my screen... but after putting on some magnifying glasses and also using a large magnifying glass with those I was able to see it was actually text... lol
May 8, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E6aXXrP
May 8, 2018 8:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QDOD3TV.jpg
May 8, 2018 8:24 PM - Veho: Post hoc ergo propter hoc.
May 8, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Xj16msk.mp4
May 8, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah I was having an off week it would have been 20  lol
May 8, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy reminds me of the spetsnaz guy in Preditors
May 8, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BkQ9x0b5s8Q?t=26 also I too would love an AA12... lol
May 8, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you can make the text bigger
May 8, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those girls look very happy about their unexpected pregnancy
May 8, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah it took me like hours to do it though... you ever try to click on a 20 nano meter line of text? lol (I am exaggerating but it took me a while)
May 8, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot how I did it but I think I edited a configuration file on a PC and wrote it back to my tablet or something
May 8, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked but no setting ever got it completely right on my tablet  I just deleted it and gave up on it. sadly.
May 8, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have it on my PC though because some emulators are best on it.
May 8, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh I think it's in the android settings somewhere actually
May 8, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: At least on my phone
May 8, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mi0kLLLAOs
May 8, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's just for text size, so it doesn't affect the scaling of anything else like the dpi setting does
May 8, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi I can answer that
May 8, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Serial, parallel, gameport, ps/2, AT and scsi
May 8, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think that's pretty much all of them? 
May 8, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: not sure about AT I might have the abbreviation wrong but basically what came before ps/2
May 8, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol most of them yes I still have them and Fire Wire lol
May 8, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AT was out right before the PS/2 yeah, I wanted a PS/2 so bad back then those where so fast and nice for the time with VGA graphics and a nice sound card... and a 1,000 dollar CD ROM drive lol
May 8, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could play Loom in an awesome fashion lol
May 8, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/E0vNtCRsnKs?t=1199 PS4 ain't got nothing on this!!! lol
May 8, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ4ihPGeNYM
May 8, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: far cry phisolofic lesson: wish in one hand, shit in the other, see which fills faster
May 8, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG-ILHABK_o
May 8, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh yeah forgot about firewire
May 8, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: That never really seemed to take off I saw some hdds with it back in the day but that's about it
May 8, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Did that come out before usb though? I thought it came out around the same time
May 8, 2018 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe later
May 8, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the Firewire protocol itself was officially designed and "released" just before USB. But I don't think Apple included it on any of their PCs until like 2000+ though, whereas USB was basically widely available since whenever 1.1 came out (which was like 97 or 98)
May 8, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I guess therein lies the reason why it never took off
May 8, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a FireWire video camera but it was weird had like cassettes
May 8, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiny tiny video tapes lol
May 9, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wkbw.com/news/spectrum-customers-why-wont-my-roku-work
May 9, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Spectrum was good for like 6 months in my area then went to hell virtually overnight
May 9, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/74511-gtx-1180-sample-appears-gpu-database.html
May 9, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2018/05/07/raspberry-pi-becomes-cycle-exact-commodore-drive-emulator/
May 9, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like it would just be easier to emulate the whole C64 lol
May 9, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/the-best-free-pc-software/ I love free stuff lol
May 9, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qKIqL20.gifv
May 9, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame FireWire didn't catch on early, IIRC even the first iteration had a max bandwidth of like 50mb/s which was miles ahead of potato USB 1
May 9, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And nearly the same as USB 2 IIRC
May 9, 2018 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But good ol' Apple, loves taking good ideas and turning them into shit lol
May 9, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple back with the IIe and GS was awesome once mac hit it was meh lol
May 9, 2018 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, their PPC Macs were decent enough
May 9, 2018 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prices were a bit high still, but at least they were doing something different
May 9, 2018 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then they swapped to x86, started way overcharging for the hardware, and it became apparent that Apple was just cash cowing hardcore
May 9, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but with the PPC macs they started doing the whole "We don't do any sort of open anything" with the Apple and the GS you could get a huge manual that had down to binary instructions and everything was documented
May 9, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was nice I did a lot of things on the IIe and learned a lot about coding from it (completely useless skills now) lol
May 9, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr4j3nU7yhU LOL I think he is a bit angry
May 9, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want that one ATGames thing there was a fairly easy fix for... but you can't add or use your own games with that one so it's either that or live with crap sound.
May 9, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O658Kh4lc8g
May 9, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZKcg9Byr-U
May 9, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a powerball ticket for 2 bucks I could possibly win 230 million dollars (about the same odds as me having sex with Wonder Woman...) lol
May 9, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I gave her like 100 million bucks... lol
May 9, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20180508184629&SearchText=video+game+Shirt
May 9, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard today they are making a new Bill and Ted's movie... lol
May 9, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/cannes-keanu-reeves-alex-winter-reteaming-bill-ted-3-1107419
May 9, 2018 3:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Rh2uoT9.jpg
May 9, 2018 3:42 AM - Veho: Creamy


----------



## TaigaChat (May 10, 2018)

May 9, 2018 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fruit on the bottom? Lol
May 9, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least it wasn't like that Dr that used his own sperm and had like 37 kids or something lol
May 9, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2016/09/13/health/fertility-doctor-impregnate-patients/index.html
May 9, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 60.... Lol he is gonna be paying a lot of child support
May 9, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er 50 damned typos lol
May 9, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: The article is bizarre.
May 9, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: "Dr. Donald Cline had told his patients he was inseminating them with "fresh sperm" from a medical student or resident."
May 9, 2018 5:37 AM - Veho: "I used some random dude's sperm." "Oh that's fine." "LOL J/J I used mine." "OMG DISGUSTING"
May 9, 2018 5:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZZOxAqC
May 9, 2018 6:30 AM - Ericthegreat: Wtf
May 9, 2018 6:30 AM - Ericthegreat: I could see myself doing that
May 9, 2018 6:32 AM - Veho: Knocking a fire sprinkler out with a bowling ball, or inseminating 50 women?
May 9, 2018 7:50 AM - Localhorst86: iseminating 50 women with a water sprinkler
May 9, 2018 8:16 AM - kenenthk: I may purchase a ps4 pro mine keeps rebooting
May 9, 2018 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: don't get the atgames thing
May 9, 2018 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: the mod might help a lot but it's not a perfect fix
May 9, 2018 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: and anyway you shouldn't support the company until they actually make a good devie
May 9, 2018 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: device
May 9, 2018 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I don't own any of thoe ATgames things, I just thought the one was closest to being OK once you modded it (I think the 8bit guy did a video on it) but I will stick to emulation for now lol
May 9, 2018 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One area a lot of Android emulators could use some work is in the UI department though (all the Genesis ones look like Dos that I have tried, they all work fine even great but then you load up some of the other ones and it's neat with box art and stuff.) lol
May 9, 2018 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA-vJWW9WaQ Ohhh it was the radica one (I don't know if there is a difference lol)
May 9, 2018 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: the emulators i have all have pretty basic gui but at least they're easy to use unlike fpse
May 9, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah fpse is tough I have used it but after a while I went back to epsxe
May 9, 2018 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: ePSXe on Android wasn't great when it came out, I asked them about hires mode since the setting for it didn't seem to work but that setting was apparently not what I thought it was
May 9, 2018 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: It didn't support hires mode early on so games were rendered at like 320x240 lol
May 9, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Couple months later max and they had that fixed
May 9, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: In the meantime I went back to fpse
May 9, 2018 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah love it now I missed out on the early version I guess lol
May 9, 2018 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder if anyone's still using fpse since it's pretty crusty
May 9, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On Windows I think some do because supposedly it's more accurate?
May 9, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's fast and runs games fine and all but seems like it hasn't been improved much since the windows ce days with fpsece lol
May 9, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's on windows?
May 9, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am pretty sure it is or am confused it with a different PS1 emu lol
May 9, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Looks like it is but an extremely old version of it
May 9, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: You may be thinking of pSX or even pcsx-r
May 9, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember Clarky going on about one of those being better than ePSXe lol
May 9, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I have only ran into like 1 game ePSXe wouldn't run so it seems good to me? Lol
May 9, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was ET for the PS1 I did eventually get it working somewhere though
May 9, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd puzzle game with ET having psychic powers and moving blocks with his mind lol
May 9, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUoiqUj07dU
May 9, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x95eLrfBwvg rotflmao old Cops episodes clips
May 9, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow Steam does not work well with 360 controllers... I did the calibration thing and it started using it to navigate the UI... but it was going crazy I think I need to adjust the deadzone lol
May 9, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm or just restart steam lol
May 9, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nevermind all better lol
May 9, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTo6_kx7u_k Looks like he has a lot of fun lol
May 9, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy47D44wHjA New JP Album neat!
May 9, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5h29Elu
May 9, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hb0xEYw
May 9, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6ZxTzPDn_k Crazy ex girl friends lol
May 9, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Steam is basically made for the 360 controller
May 9, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Before steam controllers that's all most people had
May 9, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it's what all the games are made for
May 9, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's the potato third party controller that shop sent you lol
May 9, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that Valve is starting to add support for other controllers though, it's nice to have a free, AIO utility built into Steam to convert various controls to xinput instead of using other stuff
May 9, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it does have it's flaws, mostly with games that use a separate launcher and not a direct exe
May 9, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stardew Valley comes to mind, tried setting up my Switch Pro controller on my fiancee's laptop so she could play with a controller, but it doesn't work because it loads SMAPI first (for mods), and then Steam just completely disregards controller input for the actual game
May 9, 2018 3:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh
May 9, 2018 3:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: well you can launch the game without mods
May 9, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but that's not fun 
May 9, 2018 3:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: true
May 9, 2018 3:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: But how doesn't it work?
May 9, 2018 3:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: actually wait, i know some games have launchers which f it up too
May 9, 2018 3:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: was kinda annoying to set it up but it worked in the end with steams integrated thing bajing
May 9, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Steam thinks the first exe is the game, so Steam injects the "controller profile" for that exe. But if you have something that loads two exes, it only injects the controller profile into the first
May 9, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then just ignores the second
May 9, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a rather silly design, but from what I understand it's so you can have separate controller profiles for any game
May 9, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you could just accomplish the same with separate controller config files
May 9, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they should just do what the other input converters do and just auto "convert" all controller input to xinput
May 9, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it appears as an Xinput device in Windows as well, but meh
May 9, 2018 4:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: ahhh
May 9, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom seemed to work fine for me in FFX HD remaster and that has a launcher before the actual game
May 9, 2018 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe the game isn't actually a separate exe
May 9, 2018 5:07 PM - Titanica: Hello
May 9, 2018 5:16 PM - pyromaniac123: playing the new god of war 
May 9, 2018 5:16 PM - pyromaniac123: BOY
May 9, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: BPI
May 9, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: *BOI
May 9, 2018 5:35 PM - pyromaniac123: 
May 9, 2018 5:44 PM - Chary: BOIY
May 9, 2018 5:48 PM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/cvymUSV.png
May 9, 2018 6:05 PM - T-hug: BUOY
May 9, 2018 6:05 PM - T-hug: Yeeeah
May 9, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: YEAH BOYIEEEEE
May 9, 2018 6:09 PM - Devin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFUVS-ut-hY
May 9, 2018 6:17 PM - Veho: Kratos yells "boy" for 10 hours but every "boy" is replaced with "A Bee Movie" with every "bee" replaced with "boy".
May 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jz6PH5a.png
May 9, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCCJOTY7uRI
May 9, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/j7Tbl4m.jpg
May 9, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P4cvF3i
May 9, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZIbiJn7
May 9, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9sMKXZH
May 9, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://circlesbbq.com/
May 9, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Cry1PK
May 9, 2018 7:15 PM - Devin: If I type STOP will that unsubscribe me?
May 9, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
May 9, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EyeZ sent me a key for a Steam game "Age of Wonders III" It looks great but also looks like far more complex than I had imagined... I am going to master it but I can see it will take some time to "get gud" lol
May 9, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: That beer box is a good life hack, will remember that one 
May 9, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was ingenious lol
May 9, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devin from what? The shitbox?
May 9, 2018 8:24 PM - T-hug: ???????? https://imgur.com/gallery/IcobxwN
May 9, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he meant that but not 100% on that one.
May 9, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-hug hmm maybe that poop emoji lol
May 9, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/5/9/17333108/net-neutrality-congressional-review-act-cra-resolution-vote-senate
May 9, 2018 8:39 PM - Joe88: it wont pass, and even if it does the house will kill or or trump can just veto it
May 9, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: I mean I bet some people have discovered that they're gay with the help of emojis but anyone that still thinks you can "turn gay" needs to go back to school
May 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the book billionaire T Rex forced me gay? Lol
May 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/T-Rex-Made-Me-Gay-Dinosaur-ebook/dp/B00JPGCHEC
May 9, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if I was rich I would buy that for what I am sure would be good for several quotes and laughs lol
May 9, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Billionaire-Dinosaur-Forced-Me-Gay-ebook/dp/B00MCVVH6G/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1525903949&sr=1-2&keywords=Forced+me+gay
May 9, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Space-Raptor-Invasion-Chuck-Tingle-ebook/dp/B00S4B95RQ/ref=pd_sim_351_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=R61G08VPTW4CH4EZN9MQ
May 9, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?lol
May 9, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The reviews of the last one are hilarious lol
May 9, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-videos/skyrims-most-ambitious-mod-ever/2300-6443862/
May 9, 2018 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Heh I thought it would be Chuck tingle
May 9, 2018 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I remember that hunter fox guy and his books seem way worse
May 9, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol I saw something on TV about Chuck tingle I think it was in tosh.0
May 9, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: And the audience were helping to decide the theme of his new book
May 9, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/valve-will-soon-let-you-stream-steam-games-to-phones-and-tablets/?amp=1
May 9, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: All these verified purchases
May 9, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems popular lol
May 9, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: And they're all the kindle edition, I guess they don't want to have a book like that laying around the house lol,
May 9, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 9, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1535205423/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_1535205423
May 9, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh god it's a trilogy
May 9, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A trilogy lol
May 9, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is a part where he says "clever boy...." Lol
May 9, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/hackers-find-official-usable-psp-emulator-hidden-in-ps4s-parappa/
May 9, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's cool news
May 9, 2018 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B071FHQ67V/ref=dbs_a_w_dp_b071fhq67v
May 9, 2018 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think this is the one they decided on in tosh.0 lol
May 9, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 9, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52224428 These should just be put in the recycling bin lol
May 9, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52216516 Tom put in a bid!!! lol (still would need a controller and maybe a VMU depending on what games) lol
May 10, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually that one is missing the power cord and video... The power would be almost any stereo cord or xbox and I think the original playstation power cord would work.
May 10, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Video is all Dreamcast 
May 10, 2018 2:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:  
May 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/425aJIc
May 10, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iwkYHlW
May 10, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fCToYQh


----------



## TaigaChat (May 11, 2018)

May 10, 2018 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
May 10, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
May 10, 2018 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Bend over
May 10, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: Ben Dover?
May 10, 2018 6:26 AM - kenenthk: You cracked psis real name
May 10, 2018 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Who saw a God of war review coming 
May 10, 2018 7:41 AM - p1ngpong: new 4k TV incoming
May 10, 2018 7:41 AM - p1ngpong: new 4k pron downloading
May 10, 2018 7:41 AM - p1ngpong: my body is ready
May 10, 2018 7:56 AM - kenenthk: Made by Vizio?
May 10, 2018 8:27 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 10, 2018 8:37 AM - T-hug: Nice p1ng
May 10, 2018 8:37 AM - T-hug: I got a 49" LG 4K with god of war
May 10, 2018 8:37 AM - T-hug: Smart TV is a game changer
May 10, 2018 8:38 AM - kenenthk: I may trade in my ps4 towards a pro wanted the God of War bj dle but sold out at gay stop
May 10, 2018 8:40 AM - Veho: Now p1ng can play Switch in 4K  ;O;
May 10, 2018 8:43 AM - kenenthk: And Sony blurays on switch
May 10, 2018 9:21 AM - p1ngpong: I got an xbone x
May 10, 2018 9:22 AM - p1ngpong: a real console unlike nintendos underpowered trash
May 10, 2018 9:22 AM - migles: you know whats more sad than switch owners?
May 10, 2018 9:23 AM - p1ngpong: gona look slick on my 55" samsung with crystal display HDR
May 10, 2018 9:23 AM - p1ngpong: 
May 10, 2018 9:23 AM - migles: nintendo, they want 1 switch per person and not per household 
May 10, 2018 9:24 AM - migles: hey ping
May 10, 2018 9:25 AM - migles: where is my free switch :C
May 10, 2018 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles well sharing consoles never really works anyway
May 10, 2018 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: not when you have games like BotW and Mario Odyssey
May 10, 2018 11:16 AM - kenenthk: 4:22 AM - migles: you know whats more sad than switch owners < You? ;O
May 10, 2018 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switcharoo 
May 10, 2018 11:29 AM - proflayton123: owo
May 10, 2018 11:29 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/snk-reveals-neo-geo-mini-console.503425/#post-7965377 lol
May 10, 2018 11:31 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if we broke 8 million posts yet
May 10, 2018 11:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.polygon.com/2018/5/9/17337612/steam-link-mobile-ios-android kinda surprised there's no article here about this
May 10, 2018 11:32 AM - kenenthk: Oh wait there is
May 10, 2018 11:34 AM - Veho: Pay more attention, ken  ;O;
May 10, 2018 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Sry masta no whip plz
May 10, 2018 11:35 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/vote-to-get-rid-of-mods.503451/
May 10, 2018 11:35 AM - Veho: ;O;
May 10, 2018 11:35 AM - Veho: I vote ken off the island  ;O;
May 10, 2018 11:36 AM - kenenthk: I vote veho no longer staff 
May 10, 2018 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018...ream-steam-games-to-phones-and-tablets/?amp=1
May 10, 2018 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yesterday lol
May 10, 2018 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Psi should be a global mod
May 10, 2018 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't know what to do probably ban myself as my first action lol
May 10, 2018 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Or increase your own warning
May 10, 2018 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could use a new point lol
May 10, 2018 11:41 AM - Veho: Oh noes psi look what you did  ;O;
May 10, 2018 11:41 AM - Veho: I am former staff now  ;O;
May 10, 2018 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I so rarely see anyone trying to sell Chinese knock off shoes here  lol
May 10, 2018 11:41 AM - kenenthk: Call veho ugly that would work
May 10, 2018 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 10, 2018 11:43 AM - kenenthk: Or pm Costello insulting messages
May 10, 2018 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/05/10/0325203/one-of-the-milky-ways-fastest-stars-is-an-invader-from-another-galaxy neat
May 10, 2018 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Let's make it to where every warning equals a loss xp point
May 10, 2018 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol didn't some of the mods have like 65000 warning points? lol
May 10, 2018 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Only t hug 
May 10, 2018 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor guy would have to post 300 times a day to get any experience points 
May 10, 2018 11:51 AM - kenenthk: You'd be at - 69 xp
May 10, 2018 11:51 AM - Veho: Warnings? Some mods were banned at one point.
May 10, 2018 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Too much power control?
May 10, 2018 11:53 AM - Veho: Before they became mods.
May 10, 2018 11:53 AM - kenenthk: How's the process work voted by mods then Costello pms member asking them?
May 10, 2018 11:54 AM - LittleFlame: poor crazySka
May 10, 2018 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they pick the mods on merit lol
May 10, 2018 11:56 AM - LittleFlame: so uh who actually knows what happened to CrazySka
May 10, 2018 11:58 AM - kenenthk: Is it werid I feel no difference playing a game with a controller that doesn't have rumble
May 10, 2018 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rumble to me seems like one of those things it was cool at first but now is meh... I think mostly racing games I enjoy it with?
May 10, 2018 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FYAKmTrhlzY
May 10, 2018 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Fuck me I still have 15 months left with sprint
May 10, 2018 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh lord, I am so sorry Kenenthk 
May 10, 2018 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sprint is right up there with Verizon in my book 
May 10, 2018 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Can I borrow $450 psi
May 10, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even though I think I now have Verizon sort of (FIOS)
May 10, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fo fitty? I already gave da monsta tree fiddy!
May 10, 2018 12:10 PM - kenenthk: I'm going project do as soon as I get out of this contract
May 10, 2018 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Fi
May 10, 2018 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfqvg6XVLmY&feature=youtu.be Dragon Ball Z Mario Kart lol
May 10, 2018 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never heard of project Fe?
May 10, 2018 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fi even damn it lol
May 10, 2018 12:14 PM - kenenthk: It's kinda Googles phone service
May 10, 2018 12:17 PM - Veho: https://news.yale.edu/2018/05/02/yale-physicists-find-signs-time-crystal
May 10, 2018 12:19 PM - kenenthk: monoammonium phosphate would be a good gamertag
May 10, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time crystal sounds like The Dark Crystal part 2 those nasty Skeksi's are at it again!
May 10, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Bill and Ted's part 3 is in production with Keanu on board... lol
May 10, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Excellent!
May 10, 2018 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dx.com/p/ulefone-power-3s-android-7-1-6-0-18-9-6350mah-5v-3a-hi-fi-face-unlock-quad-camera-4g-phone-w-4gb-ram-64gb-rom-black-852510406?TC=USD&utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=en20180510Ulefone Nice.
May 10, 2018 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNOA_PtWIwU&feature=em-uploademail Oh this is awesome.
May 10, 2018 12:45 PM - kenenthk: Damn markiplar has 20M subs
May 10, 2018 1:34 PM - Titanica: wow
May 10, 2018 1:34 PM - Titanica: so epix
May 10, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Markiplar? Sounds like an alien name from the planet Urmomblows lol
May 10, 2018 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's pretty awesome, seems a bit like a dirty hack though
May 10, 2018 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Markiplier*
May 10, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah it does seem kinda hacky
May 10, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but it's a cool hack in my opinion
May 10, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna try it out in a few weeks maybe when it's not a beta build (I have enough issues with RetroArch with out throwing in beta on top lol)
May 10, 2018 2:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O 0_0 o_o @[email protected]
May 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also O)(O
May 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: d(O)(O)p
May 10, 2018 2:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: G_G ()_() Q_Q D_D C_C
May 10, 2018 2:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: {}_{}
May 10, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the Kirby one lol
May 10, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (>'-')> <('-'<) ^('-')^ v('-')v(>'-')> (^-^)
May 10, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Purists are going to play without that feature for sure
May 10, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know right, like purists would use emulators 
May 10, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Some do though, just look at higan
May 10, 2018 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm totally not a purist though I just want my games to play as good as possible
May 10, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Haven't made the jump to rerroarch yet since the terrible UI turned me off last time I tried it but I should give it another chance now that if has a better UI
May 10, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use a front end with RetroArch to kind of shield you from some of the horrid UI things... but you still have to configure it in it's own UI so uugghh
May 10, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know why they felt the need to be "different" on Windows... hell text config files would be easier to work with than how it's set up now lol
May 10, 2018 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kirby emotes 
May 10, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: kirby emotes? where?
May 10, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_b16qK6lg4
May 10, 2018 5:23 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/xRKKsdE
May 10, 2018 5:23 PM - migles: ;_;
May 10, 2018 5:23 PM - migles: 15 bucks for a good condition boxed n64
May 10, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad I got mine out of box but in mint condition with the RAM expansion for 5 bucks  lol
May 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I paid like $150 I think for my Pikachu N64. Had 4 controllers, 2 official, 2 aftermarket, 2 copies of Hey You Pikachu for some reason with a working OEM mic, and 4 or 5 other games that I don't recall lol
May 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But really for 99% of game consoles that is what the price should be unless it's brand new... It's not like they cost a million dollars new and they produced many millions of these systems...
May 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there were a few sports games, Hexen, Glover, and something else
May 10, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah I could see that much for a much less common Pika version
May 10, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-flame-in-the-flood < Also, free game
May 10, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything was in mint condition, which was nice
May 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a couple rumble paks, some third party controller pak things
May 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only buy stuff if it's in near perfect condition, if it's free or ultra cheap I will accept some beat up stuff but if I am paying I buy only good stuff lol
May 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it had working controllers? lol
May 10, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom on shop goodwill must be like Black Dreamcast week lol
May 10, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen like 4 of them
May 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure they're going for like $100+
May 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seem to be about 60-70 when they stop bidding but like 10-30 on shipping 
May 10, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One went for like 40 but it was just the system no controller no games no cords 
May 10, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost bought it but eehhh I don't need one (I just wanted it because it was black) lol
May 10, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: trhanks for the free game heads up
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy me one ;O;
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you get free games all the time  lol
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still need to send you Lion King lol
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll probably be the next console I grab one of these days
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever get this job thing straightened out lol
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, I don't care anymore, I got me a Mega EverDrive lol
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: :C
May 10, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know but I also know having a legit cart is nice lol
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: psio, but you always want to emulate shit
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: you never care about legit stuff
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: and now you say that?
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You see the thing about Steam streaming coming to Android stuff Psi?
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: where is the real psio
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well cart AND with the Sega the cool box  for the game... One area where the Genesis truly does what Nintendo don't is the cases lol
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yes I am stoked about that lol
May 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it works better than Moonlight lol
May 10, 2018 5:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fl7oWG2
May 10, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've always had better experiences with Nvidia's game streaming than Steam's, but I'll still probably try it out lol
May 10, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I have like 1,000+ legit games I have been collecting since the late 70's but emulation is so much more convenient lol
May 10, 2018 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia's streaming shit, for some reason I'll never understand, defaults it's audio output to 7.1
May 10, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: i wish steam released a barebones program, that we would use to login and load the installed games, instead of having the whole steam client... :C
May 10, 2018 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which screws up sound in some games when being streamed lol
May 10, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 10, 2018 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you change it to stereo or 5.1, then it just mutes everything lol
May 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what I don't get is with Moonlight stuff seems to work better, but using Nvidia's built in Shield TV thing... I am constantly having to relog in 
May 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom thankfully I haven't experienced that issue?
May 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it with movies?
May 10, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just games
May 10, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh VLC on the Shield TV gives me a pain in the ass... I am always having to go into the settings and "delete folder cache" or nothing will play
May 10, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least on the Apple TV thing VLC isn't doing that
May 10, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the audio setting they use with the virtual audio cable that sends sounds to the Shield, it just defaults to 7.1 and nobody has been able to change it back without it just being muted
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm weird do you use just HDMI or you have optical cables?
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or BT Sound?
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was playing the Witcher 2 in bed the other day, and a few characters were borderline un-hearable, and some sounds would play on the same speaker channel 3 or 4 times so it's borked.
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From the Shield to the TV? It's HDMI
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use a single HDMI cable for both video and sound and my TV is just stereo sound (haven't bothered with my surround sound) lol
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: my hdd is making weird noises
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: but no clicks
May 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the TV is connected via RCA to our speakers
May 10, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should test out Witcher 2 Tom, is that the one where you are on a dock at the start and go into the woods and there is a guy stabbed by the cabin?
May 10, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I feel like that shouldn't have anything to do with it, since the virtual audio setting is being set on the PC it's being streamed from, not the Shield TV
May 10, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played for like an hour or two hmmm 2 months back
May 10, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was working fine?
May 10, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the tutorial, yeah lol
May 10, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I thought it played perfectly (I was playing in bed too lol)
May 10, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe your TV is saying to the Shield with the HDMI control thing "Hey yeah send me surround sound!!!" and the Shield is like "OK!!!" lol
May 10, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CEC setting maybe?
May 10, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: ho right, you guys know thoose floppy sounds, my hdd is making them, does it mean its going to die really soon?
May 10, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: but there is no clicks
May 10, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles HDD's shouldn't make any sound unless your like right up to it and should be almost silent even then....
May 10, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: this hdd was always noisy lol
May 10, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: they are actually the noisiest thing i have in my pc lol
May 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one hard drive like that and the bad news is it did die eventually
May 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: usually if they are noisy that's a bad sign
May 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Noise = vibration
May 10, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: yeah i am expecting it to die, i only use it for game installs
May 10, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: i gonna use it until i have no choise and get my wallet :C
May 10, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very good it will probably last a year or two then, if you stick it in a low use environment
May 10, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: i bought the NVMe to prevent to be without OS, and as the main drive
May 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just have a shoe sale and sell off like 20 pairs of shoes lol
May 10, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: have this old hdd only for install games into
May 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get like 3 dollars a pair and buy a new 3TB drive lol
May 10, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: i am still thinking if i buy a 4tb or 8-10TB one
May 10, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was me, I would go with the 4TB drive unless I absolutely had some specific reason I needed the more space.
May 10, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to stick to older more refined tech on hard drives and I just feel like the new drives with more capacity are using brand new tech and maybe have some kinks to work out (I could be wrong but just my feeling on the issue)
May 10, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: heh 4TB will not be enough lol, with all the fit girl and rom hoarding i had been using
May 10, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: aren't like the helium filled ones supposed to be super awesome?
May 10, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I feel you man, I have 2 2TB drives and a 1TB drive and a 500GB drive and a 480GB SSD and it's still not enough lol
May 10, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yes but helium is notoriously difficult to keep inside of an object (tiny tiny atoms)
May 10, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: i feel like i really should keep all this rom\iso hoarding :C i am afraid of being without internet for a very long time and shit :C
May 10, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah if WWIII happens it would be nice that IF I was somehow spared, that I could have a lot of hard drive space with a lot of stuff on it to entertain myself with while the world rebuilds lol
May 10, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: the thing is, with the net neutrality shit, and big piracy websites being tackled down constantly, i am concerned about being harder to get stuff :C
May 10, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are fighting to keep Net neutered stuff
May 10, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually Psi, Backblaze released their latest HDD health report and found that larger HDDs are just about as likely to fail as smaller HDDs
May 10, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congress is trying to pass a bill that would essentially make it one of the amendments lol
May 10, 2018 5:58 PM - Devin: I feel that. It'd take 3.8TBs of data if I were to install my entire Steam library.
May 10, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your right of course but I am still suspicious lol
May 10, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: only 3.8 TB devin?
May 10, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: how did ya find that value?
May 10, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/hard-drive-stats-for-q1-2018/ <
May 10, 2018 5:59 PM - Devin: Was tempted but now I just install the games I want to play along with 3DS/Switch NAND backups.
May 10, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus 2 4TB drives is more reliable that 1 8TB drive in my mind... if I lose half my data is better than losing all of it... lol
May 10, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: psio, i want 2 drives
May 10, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: so i am thinking, should i get 2x8 or 8+4.. i know once i have a big drive it won't be long until i fill it with crap lel
May 10, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I want my own server farm of drives  that reminds me I gotta check my ticket maybe I won the lotto and am already wasting my time talking to poor people  lol (kidding I would still come here all the time)
May 10, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well get 4X8 migles then you can back them up in case of disaster lol
May 10, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: get your damn lottery, so you can gift me a unboxed pokemon cristal :C
May 10, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: lol, dont have money for 4x8 drives
May 10, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:58 PM - migles: how did ya find that value? < You can use sites like mysteamguage.com and such to calculate various Steam data
May 10, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: i didnt knew that tom, i will try it 
May 10, 2018 6:02 PM - Devin: Just mine Burstcoin migles. ;O;
May 10, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Steam value is $4605.98 apparently, with 16TB worth of games lol
May 10, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one won the powerball. I guess I need to buy another ticket lol
May 10, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: you need plenty of money to mine for burst :C
May 10, 2018 6:03 PM - Devin: "Over the last 7 years, you've spent 0 hours playing this selection, which includes 855 items, is valued at $8740.61, and requires 2971.1 GB ".
May 10, 2018 6:03 PM - Devin: Sounds about right.
May 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is that, like 800 indie games?
May 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: Valued by the same people that calculate the "losses due to piracy".
May 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only got 279 games in my Steam library lol
May 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wont load for me Tom 
May 10, 2018 6:05 PM - Devin: Humble Bunduru's man.
May 10, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now it works lol
May 10, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It takes a minute to steal scrub all your data 
May 10, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, after reloading the count of games is now 130? lol
May 10, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's a little buggy lol
May 10, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: lol
May 10, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol reliable
May 10, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: it doesn't even work for me, is taking time to collect all my info
May 10, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe it just added the game I'm reviewing cuz it launched just now?
May 10, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I don't know why it needs my SS number and my mothers maiden name but OK... lol
May 10, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then fucked everything else up?
May 10, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucked if I know lol
May 10, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Refreshed again, game count is 240 now and only worth "132GB" 
May 10, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: which includes 806 items, is valued at $9028.47, and requires 2139.3 GB
May 10, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: which includes 806 items, is valued at $9028.47, and requires 2139.3 GB
May 10, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: damn this is not coyping
May 10, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: Over the last 10 years, you've spent 0 hours playing this selection, which includes 806 items, is valued at $9028.47, and requires 2139.3 GB
May 10, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blarrghh now just gives me 500 error middle finger lol
May 10, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interesting. Maybe the GB count on mine was fucked up on my first try lol
May 10, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: and i see one big mistake
May 10, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had steam for 14 years so that's nice lol
May 10, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: i got the orange box pack, paid 10 bucks for it, its lising each game separatly for 7-10 bucks each
May 10, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It lists it by it's current value, not by what you paid for it
May 10, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am sure my Half Life 2 collectors edition with the T-Shirt I paid way more than it would cost now lol
May 10, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: tom, this should have AI and smart tech, which would get the price from the time of my purchase
May 10, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: only 9 thousan dollars, i am disapointed
May 10, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: and i am pretty sure i will need a lot more than 2TB
May 10, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mysteamgauge.com/account?username=76561197961257252 lol
May 10, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400GB's I think
May 10, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/1JmeHAu
May 10, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: yeah they are far away from the truth
May 10, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: mafia 1, shows as zero MB, but in reality takes 800MB x 2, because of the way the licensed music dlc  is handled, the game is duplicated in it's install folder...
May 10, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: used that game as example for this reasonm
May 10, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the hours played thing is insanely off but to be fair I don't think Steam kept track of those numbers way back when
May 10, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So many hundreds of hours is missing from my profile lol
May 10, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: psio, you played offline?
May 10, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: it doesn't count offline play hours
May 10, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not for Steam no
May 10, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know you can do that, but I never bothered lol
May 10, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: yeah btw in my case plenty of items is also missing the hours
May 10, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No just I did finish Half Life 2 and the expansions and a few other games but they show as I haven't completed them lol
May 10, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could go achievement whoring but meh I am not motivated by that stuff
May 10, 2018 6:22 PM - migles: i am more annoyed to the fact it can't tell how much space i need for install my whole library :C
May 10, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just install them on demand lol
May 10, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I uninstall them all sometimes lol
May 10, 2018 6:23 PM - migles: even steam doesn't get the space requirements right...
May 10, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the cloud saves things I don't even lose my progress 
May 10, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: "space requires 5 GB"  actuall space needed: "8GB" or sometimes even less
May 10, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: i lost saves to the clound saves bullshit ;O;
May 10, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: twice
May 10, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: not counting when it says it has clound saving, but only saves the game settings and not the actual saves ;O;
May 10, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 10, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be a good thing, sometimes a fresh game is more fun 
May 10, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52281263
May 10, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: and thoose bullshit times when the game corrupted the save :C
May 10, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: and then closed the game, and fucking steam just went "lets upload this corrupted save"
May 10, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it should let you pick a save you want like how Windows will let you use older restore points in the event of something horribly gone wrong.
May 10, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: that windows restore thing, was a god blessing
May 10, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: damn, it helped me recover corrupted saves some times.. specially terraria ones :C
May 10, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: when it works is so damn good
May 10, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i had my terraria save broken and i was devastated because i really loved that world
May 10, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: then i don't know how it hitted me, or i figured out, i did used the "old version" windows thing and did recover my save
May 10, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: i was really sad and scared that so many hours in that map where lost :C
May 10, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: it is one of my favorite things that started in windows 7
May 10, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol see Windows can be nice, sometimes lol
May 10, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: not sure if windows vista had it, but fuck that os
May 10, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It started in Windows ME  lol
May 10, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People hate Windows ME but it introduced some really kick ass features.
May 10, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: really? windows xp didn't had it :S
May 10, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: i am talking about that "older versions" tab in the files properties
May 10, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: not the restore points thing, thoose doin't restore ya saves
May 10, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: fucking windows defender
May 10, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi those restore points never work when I need them to
May 10, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: they should call it "windows defender, the antivirus that thinks virus are friendly, but cracks are evil"
May 10, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: also that jdbye ^^
May 10, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: restore points thing never actually worked for me
May 10, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Either there's only 1 restore point and it still has the issue or there's none because for some reason it was disabled
May 10, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: but the older file versions in the files proprieties, damn, when they exists, they are damn good
May 10, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think I have that enabled, waste of space
May 10, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rather make backups of files I care about
May 10, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: like i explained earlier jdbye, saved my ass from terraria and other games :C
May 10, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: while yes, manual backups are the best thing, sometimes you like, played the game just for 2-4 days and then save is gone lol
May 10, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: and people when they do backups they are like once a week
May 10, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't need it backing up all kinds of files I don't care about when the ones I care about are only a small percentage
May 10, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't backup my game saves very often, don't play games a lot
May 10, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: heh, i am glad about it
May 10, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: I basically never back them up except if I'm doing something on my 3ds microsd anyway for example then I may as well back up the saves while I'm at it
May 10, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: I lost a bunch of my project 64 saves
May 10, 2018 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't know why, maybe pj64 2.x is not compatible with 1.6 saves and overwrote my old saves
May 10, 2018 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not a big deal though
May 10, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: https://youtu.be/3FygIKsnkCw?t=8s
May 10, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd probably start over anyway if I were to play those games again
May 10, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think my tooie save is still there, it's more recent and I used pj64 2 for it
May 10, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I got really far but I really struggled to make it all the way to the end but I just got bored and stopped
May 10, 2018 6:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't have any nostalgia for it, it's a good game and all that, just can't get hooked on it
May 10, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: ok, time to start far cry 4
May 10, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: i am done with the 5th one, it was meh
May 10, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: story was short, love the big map, but there is no much activities or sutff to do :;C
May 10, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're all meh to me
May 10, 2018 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you migles
May 10, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's just my taste in games though
May 10, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: but there is a billion things to find and scatered in the map which i found very interesting and amusing
May 10, 2018 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds like botw
May 10, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: i didn't played botw more than 5 minutes lol
May 10, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: i miss the gta san andreas, there is always like stuff to be found or you know, some cars that are in the same spot and you enter, and get surprised that an activity just started
May 10, 2018 7:03 PM - migles: the territories thing, rare weapons to find in some spots
May 10, 2018 7:03 PM - migles: you can pick a car like an ambulance and start doing theese missions
May 10, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: gta san andras was great, it had a huge map, but always had plenty of things and divercity
May 10, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: far cry 5, yeah, got collectives, places to find, there where like 8 races, but heh.. i don't feel like it has plenty of content to keep entertaining
May 10, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: the fishing game was cool, but who likes fishing lol
May 10, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: you can hunt, but there is no goal or anything.. you kill some animals and loot them into your iventory only to sell, you can't even craft shit or use their meat as food or something
May 10, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: there is not even stats to keep me busy in trying like 10000 kills or shit
May 10, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: wait, well, there kinda is, indirectly in the challenges but meh..
May 10, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: the races thing (cluch nixon) was really cool
May 10, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: but once you done them, you can't replay them, and they are just a few
May 10, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: so there is no stuff like "go for highscore" or shit
May 10, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: heh, maybe i am just butthurt because i only seen faith like 5 times, and couldn't end the game stuck with her in the bunker :C i got a shirtless crazy dude instead :C
May 10, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: damn
May 10, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: far cry 4 loading, makes my computer coil whine a really lot, i touht the buzzing was the speakers
May 10, 2018 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm odd
May 10, 2018 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Never noticed audible coil whine on a PC, fans are louder
May 10, 2018 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sure it wasn't the fans?
May 10, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: no
May 10, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: it's no the fans, and its a really loud buzzing
May 10, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: i tought it was the speakers
May 10, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: but turned them off
May 10, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: i seen it happening in other game i dont recall which
May 10, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: but jeez, in far cry 4 loading this is really huger
May 10, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: *huge
May 10, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: hmm, maybe the hdd?
May 10, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: but the hdd makes other kind of noises and not so tiny\high pitched like this
May 10, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: Free game alert: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/the-flame-in-the-flood
May 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Depravo  Tom mentioned it earlier but I don't pay attention to him  lol
May 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Chary: yay free
May 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Depravo: Haha.
May 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free is awesome 
May 10, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: I didn't see Toms post. I just got the news in an email.
May 10, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's out of the shitbox now
May 10, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's like way up there somewhere in the ether lol
May 10, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: I'll probably never play it but free is free, right?
May 10, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW the new Oreo cookies "Kettle Corn" are too good  I ate one and now I am sad lol
May 10, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad because like 1 is too much for me to eat but I also want to eat the entire package lol
May 10, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: I'd be mad not to add it to my library. MAD I tell you!
May 10, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.today.com/food/oreo-releasing-3-new-cookies-next-year-t119912
May 10, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo is it good? I haven't added it yet
May 10, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same Dep
May 10, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I see a free game I add it, even though I know I'll never play it lol
May 10, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: Dunno, just downloading it. I'll maybe give it two or three minutes.
May 10, 2018 8:06 PM - Depravo: This is why I have 443 games in my steam library.
May 10, 2018 8:06 PM - Depravo: I have no idea what 80% of them are. They're just words in a list.
May 10, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have like 80
May 10, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: normal cookie oreo, wtf?
May 10, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mysteamgauge.com/account?username=76561197961257252 you can see my list of awesome games here  lol
May 10, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: you damn usa got like 10 different favours of a product :C in here its just the most famous\normal favour :C
May 10, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles no they are like buttered popcorn flavored cookies lol
May 10, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Is it a FPS, a 'retro' platformer? Rhythm action? RPG or walking sim? We just don't know.
May 10, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles 10? I lost count of Oreo flavors years ago 
May 10, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: there is just 2 types of doritos here ,you guys got what, 20 ?
May 10, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's why America is so fat lol
May 10, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles yes
May 10, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: :C
May 10, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: only 2 types of doritos here, + knock off shit brands :C
May 10, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should go with my phone camera and do like an hour long video of the Walmart by my house, it takes like 20 minutes if you just power walk to get to the back of the store...
May 10, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: brands also with the same flavour :C
May 10, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: i would love to watch that psio
May 10, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd largest Walmart in Florida though and the other one is like 5 square yards bigger lol
May 10, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles the weird part is, even with like 40,000 brands and hundreds of thousands of flavors they still don't have everything 
May 10, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to shop at like 2 other stores to get some harder to find stuff lol
May 10, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: you have too many stuff
May 10, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: in here there is like 2 things and we are so used to It :C
May 10, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/maps/@28.340577,-82.6965304,192m/data=!3m1!1e3 I think this is a google Earth image of the store lol
May 10, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can see from the parking lot it's huge lol
May 10, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: what it is inside? just wallmart or a bunch of stores?
May 10, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: even the mister car wash in the side is huge
May 10, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol It's a giant building but along the front near the cash registers is like a bank a hair salon and a tax place and an arcade and a subway and some other stores... lol
May 10, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We have store ception lol
May 10, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like if the Walmart ate a small strip mall 
May 10, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/maps/@28.340426,-82.6971169,3a,54.1y,28.1h,71.54t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s51Id_hkl5RV905wIWYW70Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656 Like 5% of these cars probably have guns in them lol
May 10, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: You know what? That game doesn't seem bad for an indie no-namer.
May 10, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: It has good music.
May 10, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: ho, so its  a shopping mall
May 10, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: we got places like that lol, major store chain has like 70% of the building space, and there is an area with other shops inside
May 10, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: isn't that a "shoping mall"?
May 10, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I would say so lol
May 10, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo sounds good to me (Music in the game can make or break a game in my opinion)
May 10, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: I also discovered that my entire GBA ROM collection is only 7.15Gb unzipped so I've put them all on my Revo.
May 10, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: 7GB?
May 10, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: you got what? a good set? or a no intro set?
May 10, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: Good set with all the japs removed.
May 10, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I think my set is even smaller, I deleted a LOT of crap games lol
May 10, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: my whole set is 6.something depravo
May 10, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: i got a no intro set
May 10, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: no japs
May 10, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: you teling me i am missing games :C
May 10, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say under 2GB's but I am not sure.
May 10, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: but psio, i got a dedicated 32GB card for the whole gba games thing in my flashcart
May 10, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah just grab one of the "Complete GBA ROM Set" and don't worry about the intro stuff 99,99% of them don't have intro's anyway lol
May 10, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: and 32GB card because it was at discount when i bought it :C
May 10, 2018 8:25 PM - Depravo: It's amusing. I paid £150 for a F2A Ultra card that can only hold 5 or 6 decent sized GBA games.
May 10, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/maps/@24.4405415,-78.902948,102299a,35y,89.65h,39.08t/data=!3m1!1e3 Looks like the Bahama's are getting washed away.
May 10, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: i fell you depravo :C
May 10, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo damn
May 10, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: 10+ years later I paid £90 for an entire console that holds ALL THE GBA GAMES.
May 10, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: damn, maps has such weird colors psio
May 10, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles those are true to life  lol (kidding)
May 10, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: There are around 1000 games on it. I had to put them in letter folders.
May 10, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: same depravo
May 10, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: i got groups of letters
May 10, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: depravo, heres my folder structure of the flashcart: https://imgur.com/KNMsGpN
May 10, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: the ones in the root are my favorites lol
May 10, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: £150 seemed reasonable at the time. Games were around £30 each so if I played 5 I got my money's worth. Anything after that was free games.
May 10, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: poke cock you say? 
May 10, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I saw that too.
May 10, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: yeah jdbye, its a very fun pokemon red rom hack 
May 10, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: btw not like it matters but standard scene release name formatting for fan translated games is something like [E+Trans]
May 10, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I named my mother 3 rom like that
May 10, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know it is it's just funny the way you abbreviated it 
May 10, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Though the romhack seems a bit kucel
May 10, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Juvenile and dumb
May 10, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: i had the (EN) myself for quicky easy way to tell i applied the translation lel
May 10, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: It was funny watching a review of it on YouTube lol
May 10, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: i love that rom hack :C
May 10, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't know if I'll bother playing it... Maybe some time
May 10, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: btw
May 10, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just feels like after an hour or two of playing it the joke would get old lol
May 10, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same for Vietnamese crystal
May 10, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: the roms i have in the root are from when i downloaded them single, i left them like that because its the most ones i play
May 10, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: thats why they have my own naming stuff
May 10, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: i just didnt bothered to change lol
May 10, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: i did later downloaded the whole no intro pack, and made thoose alphabetic folders, removed the japs, didn't bothered to change the ones in the root, or rename the save files
May 10, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: and i was pretty sure i had a folder for the jap roms :S
May 10, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: will add them later ho well.
May 10, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ah, I only have a full set for snes
May 10, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: That set was US only though so was missing some regional stuff
May 10, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What no Dragon Ball Z Mario Kart 64? lol
May 10, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's all in separate folders for each letter, with some letters combined and a separate one for super
May 10, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhdOf3RU3x8
May 10, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: A lot of games on snes start with super lol
May 10, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably more than any of the individual letters (except S)
May 10, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uhhgghh that used to drive me crazy lol
May 10, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Was that way it came organized but the stuff I downloaded myself I didn't bother to organize into the folders until more recently
May 10, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Castlevania and Super Mario World are the only ones with Super that actually lived up to the hype lol
May 10, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: What flashcart do you use migles?
May 10, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Super Mario all stars and super r-type were pretty good
May 10, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bugs me that they never release all stars on VC its far superior to the originals
May 10, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 3 plays better on the NES... lol
May 10, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi I think you're forgetting a few
May 10, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mario Kart, Mario RPG, metroid
May 10, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Super smash TV pretty simple game but I found it fun as a kid
May 10, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's also super street fighter 2
May 10, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: And a couple m
May 10, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bomberman games that start with super
May 10, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bombermans always fun
May 10, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like Metroid true lol
May 10, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Heard the xbla one was bad though iirc
May 10, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or was that the good one? Might have them confused
May 10, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Street Fighter 2 was not as good as Street Fighter 2 Turbo  lol
May 10, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: And this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbJdS-nLjQY
May 10, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 10, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Barbie
May 10, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only Super game you need lol
May 10, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ken is bringing over an ounce of smack, do I wear the leather thong or the strap on?"
May 10, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah dep I saw that when I went through my super folder just now and almost made the joke but I thought that's too easy
May 10, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie is wrestling with some issues 
May 10, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Snes is a pretty nice one to have a full set of, all the US releases are only like 700mb zipped
May 10, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah and there is a TON of quality games in that list
May 10, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sometimes when I'm bored I pick games at random, and sometimes I find something cool enough to keep playing for a while, but mostly it's only a few minutes each game
May 10, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mohawk and Headphone Jack for the SNES try it!!!
May 10, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gets hard as hell fast though lol
May 10, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: But still fun to try out some new games
May 10, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Though I keep picking the same games I've tried before by accident
May 10, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnP9pLsSMV4 Check it out the music and the graphics are great too
May 10, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: A lot of the games are sports games so I skip those and just look for interesting or weird sounding names
May 10, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: I tried Ballz 3D once because how could I not
May 10, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pretty weird game and not very fun but apparently the technology used in that game spawned the original Petz game
May 10, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which I didn't find out until recently
May 10, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Petz lol
May 10, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the subject of emulations things  Everyone prepare your PC's for "Forgotten Worlds" it goes gold in a couple of days 
May 10, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7QkEh45GM70?t=124 just a small sample they will be adding thousands of games over time with add on packs 
May 10, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes preconfigured for Xbox 360 pads so nothing to configure or set up or install just put the folder where you like it and click the icon and play 
May 10, 2018 8:59 PM - Depravo: Free game #2: https://store.na.square-enix.com/product/280988/mini-ninjas-pc-download
May 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: Or on the EU store https://store.eu.square-enix.com/uk/product/310543/mini-ninjas-pc-download
May 10, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: Use code MINININJAS at the checkout and it's free.
May 10, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can get it on steam or I need to make an account? lol
May 10, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: damn
May 10, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: mini ninjas was given to steam some weeks ago psio, i think trough humble bundle
May 10, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: i got it lol
May 10, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did it anyway lol
May 10, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: btw, i moved the game into my nvme, the computer still makes the coill whine buzzing, its so annoying <.< i feel like, either it's the PSU or the gpu fetching the textures
May 10, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/coinopsproject/forgotten-worlds-t6437-s280.html Psi helping with some emulation forum trolling lol
May 10, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: thiz buzing, is making me scared of the pc catching fire or something lol
May 10, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try hitting it?
May 10, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: i kinda want to psio :C
May 10, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: give it a good kick lol
May 10, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: but too much money in here to kick it :C
May 10, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: i feel like to disable the gpu and use the integrated thing to see if the buzzing still happens
May 10, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: when i play overwatch the PSU makes a fan whinning noise, that game really pushes this thing, but no buzzing like its doing with far cry 4
May 10, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: i will try to play and ignore it for now, maybe tomorrow i open this thing and check where exactly the buzzing happens, psu, gpu or mobo...
May 10, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So happy it doesn't happen on my PC but not sure how to help yours.... buy a better PSU?
May 10, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: sadly i dont have someone to borrow me a psu psio :C
May 10, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: i would like to test another
May 10, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: but tomorrow i will see where the noise comes from exactly
May 10, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: i am converned its someting badly connected or something and it will burn out lol
May 10, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: Psio: You 'buy' the steam key from the Square Enix store.
May 10, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: You have to make a SE store account but you get a steam key.
May 10, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: if its the PSU i will RMA it, i wanted to RMA since the first day i got it because the fan makes a little grinding noise, but i am too lazy and need it to send the psu for that little noise lol
May 10, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I did that and I can't see how to get the key...
May 10, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did the email thing they sent and invoice and all that jazz lol
May 10, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: try see in the square enix profile\aacount page?
May 10, 2018 9:20 PM - Depravo: Are you using chrome?
May 10, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes? lol
May 10, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should switch to Edge... lol
May 10, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: 2.open square enix>view order purchase>unlock the activation key>wait 10 minute>refresh click again unlock the activation key>voila done
May 10, 2018 9:22 PM - Depravo: Weird shit. The key didn't show up until I opened the same page in firefox.
May 10, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try that I think I have FireFox too lol
May 10, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: i see reports of people only geting the key likle 1 hour later lol
May 10, 2018 9:24 PM - Depravo: It seems stupid. The free game is to celebrate their new online store - which doesn't work properly on a major browser.
May 10, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't Chrome like 70% of the Internet or something? lol
May 10, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: I know it's hardly netscape. Or opera.
May 10, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: i only use firefox :C
May 10, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah worked fine in FireFox confirmed lol
May 10, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: people mad with facebook (mad lol, they cared for 4 seconds) but google has even more power  :C
May 10, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gs.statcounter.com/browser-market-share Hmmm Only 57% but still lol
May 10, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: wtf is UC browser?
May 10, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles when the Terminators come for us they will be all shiny and Chrome and powered by Android  lol
May 10, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: lol
May 10, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: uc browser, powered by asia governament
May 10, 2018 9:31 PM - Depravo: Isn't that the Indian one with built-in cricket scores?
May 10, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mg7qKstnPk
May 10, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UC_Browser
May 10, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: never heard about it and has more share than firefox? :C
May 10, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: But firefox down to <6%? wowsers.
May 10, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: wait
May 10, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeLyBRkF178 Facebook "I am a friend of Sarah Conner" lol
May 10, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: why microsfot must give users in the EU a bullshit  menu to choose the browser, and apple can ship freely safari in their devices?
May 10, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles governments are weird sometimes....
May 10, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: yeah i remember when EU called microsoft out for its anti market shit, and shipping windows with IE and media player and microsoft forced to remove thoose and let users choose what to install
May 10, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: and apple doesnb't have to deal with that shit
May 10, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple doesn't control any markets to be honest.
May 10, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe the market on people willing to pay too much for barely working stuff... lol
May 10, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: heh apple is good for people who don't know shit
May 10, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: heh, i actually reccoment apple stuff to people who are allergic to computers\technology
May 10, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: yeah its much more simple and gets the job done
May 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Apple stuff is good for people who want something that "just works"
May 10, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles they still ship it with IE though
May 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But by "just works" they really mean it only does a small number of things lol
May 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not fucking around with settings and all that
May 10, 2018 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: And now Edge too
May 10, 2018 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's what some people want Psi 
May 10, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: people here don't understand the difference between internet and files in their device
May 10, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 10, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife used to call the monitor the computer lol
May 10, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This thing" *points* lol
May 10, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: or thye think the internet is like the tv, they must select a channel to see the phone numbers
May 10, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles remember how massive China is, they are probably 99.9% of the user base of UV browser lol so no wonder you've never heard of it
May 10, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: or that wikipedia is inside the phone
May 10, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: UC browser
May 10, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: yeah i figured that out jdbye, when i seen it was an asia browser i understood that lol
May 10, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: i got this neighboor who once told me that the email was not workjing because he forgot to turn off the radio which was stealing the bandwith of the pc
May 10, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: and by radio, a regular radio, not an internet one lol
May 10, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 10, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That dang ol DJ Easy is always hogging all the email!
May 10, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: so far cry 4 is a better far cry but with older graphics
May 10, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: enjoying this one
May 10, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0m94FzSSCs
May 10, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: fuck psio
May 10, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: i was stuck with the lga 775 for so many years :C
May 10, 2018 10:55 PM - Joe88: so was I
May 10, 2018 10:56 PM - Joe88: 9 years
May 10, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: lol the dude put tape in the cpu and bam, overclock
May 10, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: i dont understand that
May 10, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: how does taping 2 pins gives overclock?
May 10, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Asus-P8H67-Desktop-Motherboard-H67-Socket-LGA-1155-i3-i5-i7-DDR3-32G-ATX-UEFI-BIOS/32844829046.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.225.45b54696QU4DoK&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_308_100031_10
May 10, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what they mean by 95% new... lol
May 10, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am considering getting a 2500K and that mobo it would drop in the machine I have in the living room
May 10, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has a new PSU DDR3 10GB's and all the other goodies and a 1050 Ti lol
May 10, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you guys... I was on the Pentium D on socket 775 but had to upgrade to stick a Core 2 Duo in it lol
May 10, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I had two boards with socket 775  lol
May 10, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Horribly the first 1 was a cheap ECS C19 SLI board (have the manual next to me) and the 2nd one was an expensive Asus one... guess which one overclocked like massively better? lol
May 10, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was at 4Ghz easy on a Pentium D 805 and on the Asus board anything other than stock was not stable, on any chip 
May 10, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the ECS one I just set the FSB to 800 and instant happy times, temps where dreamy too  I replaced it thinking the Core2Duo would be faster... And it was but at 3Ghz VS 4Ghz on the Pentium D the difference was not night and day... lol
May 10, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was more like "ehhhh it's faster.... except on video transcodes... the Pentium D would still kick its ass."
May 10, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully GPU accelerated video stuff started taking off 
May 10, 2018 11:17 PM - migles: psio
May 10, 2018 11:17 PM - migles: explain how come you can overclock a cpu by taping 2 pins
May 10, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have that ECS board, I would set it up as a retro machine but it has some weird issue with the CMOS battery... I need to try and fix it
May 10, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles ahh yes 
May 10, 2018 11:17 PM - Joe88: IPC on the C2D should have been alot faster
May 10, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By taping over the two pins the mobo gets confused about the CPU version... so it runs it as a different CPU.
May 10, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A slightly faster one in this case.
May 10, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is actually a lot of mods like that... but most of them are completely useless like the alternate CPU has more cache so it crashes or is a slower CPU or something keeps it from being compatible.
May 10, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there are some with AMD
May 10, 2018 11:19 PM - Titanica: hai
May 10, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seem to remember something about a pencil trick on AMD
May 10, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where you would use a pencil to connect 2 spots and it would OC for you.
May 10, 2018 11:20 PM - migles: hai titan
May 10, 2018 11:20 PM - migles: how would you leave a pencil in there?
May 10, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By using the pencil to draw the lines
May 10, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: or you would scrible the graphite to make contact?
May 10, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the graphite would form an electrical bridge
May 10, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some company even sold markers at the time where it was like silver
May 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: damn
May 10, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: the things i leanr
May 10, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.overclockers.com/l1-bridge-connecting/
May 10, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh it was rear window defrost kit stuff lol
May 10, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WLIm4XLPAE
May 10, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: i love how they use like a 40 year old heater
May 10, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I haven't seen one of those in ages lol
May 10, 2018 11:29 PM - Joe88: they still make them
May 10, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine so, I mean if you need a new one to replace the old one for sure.
May 10, 2018 11:31 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAcSRBOfM7g
May 10, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wanted to do a car radiator and fan combo but since then I have kind of hmmm cooled off the idea of water cooling lol
May 10, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 thank you for that mechano porn love that stuff lol
May 10, 2018 11:35 PM - Joe88: I cant find the one with the original voice
May 10, 2018 11:35 PM - migles: ltt videos are soo funny sometimes but they are fucking unprofessional :C
May 10, 2018 11:36 PM - migles: computer heater project, filled with trash inside, they didn't do a retake and clean that shit :C
May 10, 2018 11:40 PM - Titanica: Man
May 10, 2018 11:40 PM - Titanica: This shoutbox is far more active than the Discord Server
May 10, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually it is lol
May 10, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: that's because psio is a a 80 year old whith no friends
May 10, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: ;O;
May 10, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See my only friends are my old games 
May 10, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzXDk0D3XGo New NeoGeo BIOS released lol
May 10, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: ho damn
May 10, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: just had a glimpse from the past
May 10, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: seeing a dream cast controller lol
May 10, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: i never forgot the sonic adventure demo playing in the store :C
May 10, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles you don't have a Dreamcast?
May 10, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought everyone owned a bunch  lol
May 10, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: sadly no
May 10, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: i got a friend who has one in the attic abandoned, was waiting to buy from him from cheap, but apparently he will never get rid of it
May 10, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: but heh, dont have a reason to get one
May 10, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: i love the vmu gimmick, but other than that...
May 10, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry the emulators for DC are getting better and better
May 10, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I give it like 2 years tops before some major breakthroughs happen and like 80%+ of the games will start working
May 10, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless interest dies down again
May 10, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: wait, i tought dream cast emulation at least in pc was very decent?
May 10, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: and most stuff was working
May 10, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh I think it's best on PC but I don't know about most of the games working?
May 10, 2018 11:53 PM - Titanica: Damn, I feel like shit
May 10, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't messed with it in a while, last Sega system I tried to emulate that wasn't Genesis... was the Saturn and that was sort of meh with 1 game working pretty great but others not so much. lol
May 10, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Titanica what's wrong?
May 10, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and is it contagious! lol
May 10, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: ho no
May 10, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: shit is contagious
May 10, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: i will need to shit tomorrow ? :C
May 10, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: time for me to go, cya
May 10, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it's funny you say that
May 10, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson's school has been sending home kids with some sort of rhino virus or something
May 10, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it causes the shits lol
May 11, 2018 12:00 AM - Titanica: I feel like shit because: https://gbatemp.net/members/titanica.408647/
May 11, 2018 12:00 AM - Titanica: Check my status.
May 11, 2018 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:51 PM - migles: wait, i tought dream cast emulation at least in pc was very decent? < Not particularly, compatibility for most games is just "playable", very few games run perfectly without glitches somewhere with most emus
May 11, 2018 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unlike the Saturn, where it was just a convoluted, complex system to emulate, Dreamcast emulation kinda went nowhere because it was soooooo easy to pirate games on the Dreamcast, and they were cheap as balls lol
May 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was that one guy who decided to swap from an open source emu to a closed source one, and started charging people for "HD enhancements" for his Dreamcast emu
May 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbZYvHUecJI AWESOME!!!!!
May 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't wait!!!
May 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget the name, it was like Dreamer or something dumb like that lol
May 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe he'll get somewhere with all that 0 money he'll be making
May 11, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like shit Psi ;O;
May 11, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it will hold me off until Preditors 2 
May 11, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/N4yU8ZkUky4?t=80 The first one was epic  lol
May 11, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Die you space faggot!!!" lol the prison guy died in a funny way lol
May 11, 2018 12:16 AM - Joe88: https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/09/mozilla-firefox-passwords-web-authentication-support/
May 11, 2018 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's nice.
May 11, 2018 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, until you lose the little fucking USB nub lol
May 11, 2018 12:20 AM - Titanica: https://gbatemp.net/threads/should-i-leave-the-temp.503514/
May 11, 2018 12:20 AM - Joe88: it can be anything like a fingerprint or face recognition
May 11, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to hate on fingerprint authentication stuff as just a fad
May 11, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I decided to try it on my phone, and fuck I can't not use that shit anymore lol
May 11, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the tech for it has matured a lot
May 11, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although can't you bypass it with like cheeto's dust on your finger to confuse the scanner? lol
May 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I decided to force update my GPU drivers for my laptop. AMD is fucking inept at supporting their mobile hardware apparently, I was still stuck on a driver from like Nov. 2017 >.<
May 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Games run quite a bit better now
May 11, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I got at least a 10fps boost from going from 17.whatever the fuck to 18.11
May 11, 2018 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to do it old school, go into device manager and manually choose the inf file from the driver exe that I had to extract lol
May 11, 2018 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz apparently AMD was just like "meh, these Raven Ridge APUs don't need driver updates!"
May 11, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol TOm
May 11, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They will update them properly I just think AMD is super busy right now with the new GPU's and APU's and Intel thing and Ryzen 2 lol
May 11, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That poor guy who writes all the drivers probably has veins made of coffee by this point 
May 11, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mNlR7A0
May 11, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mNh0Wca
May 11, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mNbtYyW The comments LOL
May 11, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AfRYJbM Tragic 
May 11, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AflzPBS
May 11, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AfSp6X7
May 11, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sqjRHpH
May 11, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/05/10/2243233/yes-pluto-is-a-planet
May 11, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I seen a Rick and Morty episode about this lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 12, 2018)

May 11, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/rick-morty-scores-massive-70-episode-renewal-1110572
May 11, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/spectrum-is-charging-twc-customers-11-75-per-month-for-every-additional-tv/amp/
May 11, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do cable companies not understand the number 1 reason poeple are cord cutting in drives?
May 11, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Droves
May 11, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just keep jacking up the prices and delivering less while adding more commercials lol
May 11, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dying industry
May 11, 2018 5:10 AM - Veho: When Ole Musky launches his orbital lasers it will all be over.
May 11, 2018 5:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BWAHmCX
May 11, 2018 6:02 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
May 11, 2018 6:04 AM - Veho: So there's a new horror film coming, about a spooky haunted house, standard horror fare, but the kicker is, the haunting was triggered by...
May 11, 2018 6:04 AM - Veho: Electromagnetism.
May 11, 2018 6:04 AM - Veho: I shit you not.
May 11, 2018 6:05 AM - kenenthk: They should make a horror movie about a rapist ghost
May 11, 2018 6:05 AM - Veho: The thing that awoke the slumbering demon-hag living in the walls or whatever was not an ancient puzzle, disturbing the grave of some tortured soul, dripping blood on a particular floorboard.. no
May 11, 2018 6:05 AM - Veho: It was electromagnetism.
May 11, 2018 6:06 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaoAxv7yjMY
May 11, 2018 6:06 AM - Veho: My brain.
May 11, 2018 6:06 AM - Veho: It hurts.
May 11, 2018 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Calm down veho
May 11, 2018 6:10 AM - kenenthk: What's Android going to do when they run out if the alphabet
May 11, 2018 6:13 AM - Veho: Don't you fucking tell me to calm down or I'll unleash electromagnetism on you.
May 11, 2018 6:14 AM - Veho: They will move to Cyrillic script.
May 11, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Give me a fucking warning the m8
May 11, 2018 9:07 AM - migles: veho, they can move into kanji=
May 11, 2018 9:07 AM - migles: ?
May 11, 2018 9:08 AM - Veho: Wat.
May 11, 2018 9:08 AM - Veho: No.
May 11, 2018 9:09 AM - migles: why not 
May 11, 2018 9:12 AM - migles: thousans of characters are disposal 
May 11, 2018 9:14 AM - migles: and overwatch just received some breast cancer aware skins
May 11, 2018 9:14 AM - migles: i volunteer to breast cancer checking
May 11, 2018 9:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tJr7La9
May 11, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: ho
May 11, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: so i started to watch this old show
May 11, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: "raising hope" it's damn fun
May 11, 2018 9:35 AM - migles: i just hate the "girl he wants to date" gliche, but overall i like it
May 11, 2018 9:43 AM - Veho: Gliche?
May 11, 2018 10:04 AM - migles: gliché
May 11, 2018 10:18 AM - migles: i switched to that clound fare dns
May 11, 2018 10:18 AM - migles: and damn, surprised that webpage loading is actually faster
May 11, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: Cloudflare?
May 11, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: yeah
May 11, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: https://1.1.1.1/
May 11, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: i really find amusing how they where granted that ip address
May 11, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: i would tought its one of thoose "reserved" or "special" ip addresses
May 11, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1RxNNfG
May 11, 2018 11:08 AM - Veho: That's a bird net, not a human net, you idiot.
May 11, 2018 11:08 AM - Veho: And I know "bird" is slang for women in British English but that doesn't make you one.
May 11, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: did she flipped the bird?
May 11, 2018 11:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles how WERE they granted it anyway?
May 11, 2018 11:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: They probably had to sell their collective souls to the devil
May 11, 2018 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Net's fine, they just didn't attach it very well
May 11, 2018 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sure it would hold a human for a while
May 11, 2018 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Or I should say
May 11, 2018 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Net's fine, she's the problem
May 11, 2018 11:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: At least she held on and likely didn't suffer any major injuries
May 11, 2018 11:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: Though maybe she would learn her lesson better if she broke a leg or something
May 11, 2018 11:19 AM - Veho: It looks like she hit her head but I dunno.
May 11, 2018 12:00 PM - Localhorst86: are you calling her fat?
May 11, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: Fatter than an average pigeon, yes.
May 11, 2018 12:04 PM - Localhorst86: what's really lovely about the internet is that apparently most people don't care if she's ok or not
May 11, 2018 12:09 PM - Localhorst86: I mean, surely her holding on to the net made that two story fall become a one story fall. But we don't really see how or where she landed.
May 11, 2018 12:11 PM - Localhorst86: apparently she only suffered a sprained ankle. I can rest easy now
May 11, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: ubisoft sucks
May 11, 2018 1:37 PM - Titanica: EA is far worse
May 11, 2018 1:37 PM - Titanica: Far.
May 11, 2018 1:37 PM - Titanica: Worse.
May 11, 2018 1:38 PM - Flame: Activision says hello
May 11, 2018 1:39 PM - Titanica: lol
May 11, 2018 1:39 PM - Titanica: Konami waves to Activision
May 11, 2018 1:52 PM - Lilith Valentine: Children, children
May 11, 2018 1:52 PM - Lilith Valentine: They are just fucking horrible
May 11, 2018 1:52 PM - Lilith Valentine: But Activision is worse because people still feel like defending theme
May 11, 2018 1:53 PM - Lilith Valentine: them*
May 11, 2018 1:58 PM - Chary: Ubisoft at least has good games sometimes
May 11, 2018 1:59 PM - Chary: Activision is tied with Blizzard so they have a redeeming point too
May 11, 2018 1:59 PM - Chary: Konami and EA used to be amazing. Now they suck
May 11, 2018 1:59 PM - Chary: Straight up
May 11, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho next they will have Possessed WiFi as a horror movie about an evil router possessed by Satan and how to stream movies you have to kill someone and pour the blood on the router lol
May 11, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's going to have 2 horn shaped antennas and the specs like a 6 core CPU 6GB's of RAM and 6 Ethernet ports!
May 11, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly terrifying
May 11, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi I'd watch the hell out of that movie
May 11, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I have a feeling I would too lol
May 11, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I feel like something like that must have already been made
May 11, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: A demon that travels through electronics
May 11, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shocker would be kinda close
May 11, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds familiar
May 11, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a great 80's horror movie
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He prayed to some demon and got turned into electricity and went on a killing spree lol
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had an awesome sound track too
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Could be a good movie if done correctly
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMS2dbL2hMo
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We Craven too
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Demons possessing humans by entering their brain through their phone
May 11, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would recommend you watch it 
May 11, 2018 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: 5.4 rating eh probably not worth my time
May 11, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you like Cheesy 80's movies its great 
May 11, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those around 5.5 rating can be hit and miss but they're rarely great, sometimes decent, sometimes awful
May 11, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just noticed that trailer was for a BD version... gonna see if it's about lol
May 11, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have so much other stuff in my watchlist though
May 11, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Stuff with mostly 7+ rating
May 11, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well save that one for Halloween time  lol
May 11, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess lol
May 11, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not much of a horror guy
May 11, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4KNdIyCtGSQ?t=9 The sound track, I have this CD somewhere lol
May 11, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.80shorror.net/index/2015/9/1/100-best-horror-movies-of-the-1980s-a-list-of-the-must-see-horror-movies-of-the-80s Oh I like this list lol
May 11, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although some of these are not horror movies...
May 11, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swamp Thing is not a scary movie lol
May 11, 2018 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Scary movie is not a scary movie
May 11, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHttc38S6kM  More 80's cheese movies lol
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol no they are not.
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like some 80s movies
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Like all the hacker movies
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Some comedy
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Definitely bttf
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: But haven't really ventured into 80s comedy
May 11, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: 80s horror*
May 11, 2018 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Except I saw all the psycho movies, they were ok
May 11, 2018 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: The shining was pretty good
May 11, 2018 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Most horror movies aren't very good
May 11, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shining was damn scary to me as a kid.
May 11, 2018 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like psychological horror movies more than slashers
May 11, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are all pretty bad the trick is finding the ones that are not so bad as to be jarring lol
May 11, 2018 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Slashers just all kinda seem to be the same thing
May 11, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah "show more blood!!!" lol
May 11, 2018 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Liked the ring and the grudge a lot
May 11, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "What only 20 gallons? We can't shoot a movie with this!!!" lol
May 11, 2018 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Never saw shining as a kid but I wasn't very old when I saw the ring, maybe 12 or 13
May 11, 2018 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Shit was scary as fuck, still is
May 11, 2018 3:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: My mom always recommended I watch the shining though
May 11, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/05/11/0855210/man-allegedly-used-change-of-address-form-to-move-ups-headquarters-to-his-apartment LOL As far as crimes go this one is almost funny
May 11, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: But imagine if it went through.
May 11, 2018 6:19 PM - Veho: I finally have both components of gin and tonic in the house, so I'm having gin and tonic. Finally.
May 11, 2018 6:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uYq3V7A.jpg
May 11, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Star Trek from a different dimension sucks compared to ours lol
May 11, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CGAnD6Q weird almost exactly what I had for dinner last night (mine is a custom sauce I just created sort of... lol)
May 11, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used a steak sauce then I put some water in it and the blood from the a thick ass steak and some Cajun spices (omg so hit by itself but mixed it was good) cooked that all down a bit to thicken it and cooked my steak in the oven for like 2 hours at 200F
May 11, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was amazeballs 
May 11, 2018 6:44 PM - Depravo: Go Veho!
May 11, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: I, rather predictably, have the components of dirty martini so I'm having a dirty martini.
May 11, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: 
May 11, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: I still demand that emoji with a martini glass :dep:
May 11, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: I should start a petition.
May 11, 2018 6:49 PM - VitaType: There is at least a cocktail glass (ref: https://emojipedia.org/cocktail-glass/ )
May 11, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: If we implement something like that here the code MUST be :dep:
May 11, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: Also: Who are you?
May 11, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: I asked that the : creep : smiley be changed to that animated version but to no avail.
May 11, 2018 6:56 PM - VitaType: I? Idk how to answer this question to be honest. I primary use the Vita and the NX forums here. Just a user, I guess 
May 11, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: The shoutbox is haunted by a regular but small clique.
May 11, 2018 7:09 PM - Depravo: I mean you're welcome and all but sometimes it's a little jarring to see a new name here.
May 11, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TtGQnyPZ6g
May 11, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: Ooh! Chinese food has arrived. I have high hopes for the 'salt and spicy king prawns'.
May 11, 2018 7:18 PM - VitaType: lol (I better not mention that my presence here is due to change. Having finally costumized my portal page and therefore take a look in the shoutbox there from time to time). Good appetite, strange person 
May 11, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Change hmmm.. Obama? lol
May 11, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: Oh my good lord! Those king prawns were the business.
May 11, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CGsp0 lol
May 11, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did you cook them with white wine garlic and butter? 
May 11, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: No, they came from a Chinese takeaway. Battered.
May 11, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: I'm about to take on a chicken chow mein.
May 11, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chinese food is almost always good (unless it's super cheap... then it's "eehh it's still food I guess..." lol
May 11, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: This one's for migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/2RJU08y
May 11, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprised you didn't post the one 4 posts down lol
May 11, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: Which one is that? The loud sex one?
May 11, 2018 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Link me the loud sex one
May 11, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cADh5rK
May 11, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: God I am so full.
May 11, 2018 8:00 PM - VitaType: "God I am so full." I don't think he will help you judging by the location you set in your profile 
May 11, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FFkQAOk weird Veho for me this is 4 posts down lol
May 11, 2018 8:07 PM - Veho: 
May 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/B4z2vEa.jpg It was roofies you see!
May 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: In other news: Over the Garden Wall is on Netflix.
May 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: And the soundtrack is on Spotify.
May 11, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Go!
May 11, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: Step one: get Netflix.
May 11, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: See, Thug would have just posted a torrent release name  
May 11, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's not that great these days  thinking about canceling it lol
May 11, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: You've never seen Over the Garden wall? It's from 2014.
May 11, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: I only found out about it last year, and I haven't had much time lately.
May 11, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: I have a giant backlog.
May 11, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: I should eat more fiber  
May 11, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: Bump this to somewhere near the top. Put it above food and the welfare of your family.
May 11, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: It's THAT good.
May 11, 2018 8:27 PM - VitaType: But not better then  chicken chow mein, is it?
May 11, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i cancelled my netflix years ago lol
May 11, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: ran out of stuff i wanted to watch in the recommendations
May 11, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i cancelled it around the time torrent streaming became popular
May 11, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo it's not on the US Netflix  I was h
May 11, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hopefully going to watch it lol
May 11, 2018 8:40 PM - Depravo: Just pirate it then.
May 11, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: And conversely, I stopped torrenting/streaming when I started Netflix/Amazon Prime.
May 11, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: And yes, new person, it's better than chicken chow mein. But only in the long term.
May 11, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: thought US netflix had the most stuff
May 11, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: Maybe it has more stuff but not everything all at once.
May 11, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: services like that need to improve a lot before i'll consider them again
May 11, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know it's expensive to license stuff but they need to work that out so they can at least have all of the popular new movies and the most popular all-time movies
May 11, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: stuff like spotify is great because you can find nearly anything there
May 11, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wish video streaming sites were anywhere near as good
May 11, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: production companies are too greedy that's the problem
May 11, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: spotify barely pays anything to the artists but it works
May 11, 2018 9:15 PM - VitaType: But producing 2hours of at least decent music also is much more inexpensive then producing a decent 2hours film. I guess Netflix also pays barely anything per artist (yet more per film)
May 11, 2018 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's that, plus musicians are already used to being paid a fraction of a penny per song by their shitty producers so services like Spotify can easily get away with that stuff.
May 11, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when films had budgets of like 20 grand... lol
May 11, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fm4SS1c
May 11, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fmm3q
May 11, 2018 10:07 PM - Depravo: Psio, have you seen Bad Taste?
May 11, 2018 10:07 PM - Depravo: Peter Jackson's first film and made for WAY less than 20 grand.
May 11, 2018 10:08 PM - Depravo: And 20 times better than all of Hollywood put together.
May 11, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true true
May 11, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I haven't seen Bad Taste hmmm I am guessing I should lol
May 11, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: I don't want to overstate it but it's literally the best thing ever.
May 11, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: Peter Jackson wrote it, directed it, starred in it (twice), did the special effects etc.
May 11, 2018 10:15 PM - Depravo: It was basically a home movie that got out of hand to the point of a theatrical release.
May 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Depravo: LOOK! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6AHCK3if-I
May 11, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't he do King Kong too?
May 11, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching it now lol looks great so far
May 11, 2018 10:34 PM - VitaType: Yes, also LotR, the Hobbit, District 9 and the most recent tintin film
May 11, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: Yep, that's the guy.
May 11, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: Obviously someone saw Bad Taste and said "Shit! Somebody give this guy a decent budget!".
May 11, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of reminds me of Killer Clowns from Outer Space so far lol
May 11, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: I mean it looks cheap because he had no money but the cinematography is really good.
May 11, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: If the lip sync looks off that's because it was shot on 8mm film. No sound.
May 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: Everything was dubbed in afterwards. Dialogue, sound effects, ambient sound, music, everything.
May 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And the acting isn't half bad 
May 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn he did crazy good then Depravo
May 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: Those guys aren't even actors. They're just his mates.
May 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: I think it took around 4 years to make because they just shot it at weekends. They were normal people with jobs and shit.
May 11, 2018 10:58 PM - VitaType: Well, it worked out for Jackson. Now he can work fulltime on films.
May 11, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would also say the film is working for me so far 10 out 10 my kind of cheese lol
May 11, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 32 minutes in though lol
May 11, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: Don't worry. It keeps the momentum up throughout.
May 11, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: In other news I've put my entire GB/GBC catalog onto my Revo as well.
May 11, 2018 11:17 PM - Depravo: Unzipped too. These ROMs are crazy small.
May 11, 2018 11:18 PM - Depravo: Over 2k games in my pocket.
May 11, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: ubisoft sucks
May 11, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: Ubisoft does indeed suck. They are the archetypal evil corporation.
May 11, 2018 11:20 PM - Depravo: Unfortunately they're responsible for some totally awesome games so we'll continue making them rich.
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: i almost purchased far cry
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: allmost
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: i mean the 4th one
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: actually i was about to purchase the bundle
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - Depravo: Until they own even the underpants that we're wearing. But we'll reluctantly admit they're really good underpants and we'll continue wearing them.
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: with all the games except 5
May 11, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: only to realize they dont have dlc or "gold\deluxe" upgrades, its just the base games, so no
May 11, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: Far Cry 3 and 4 and really good games.
May 11, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: yeah, i got this pirate copy, which is crashing and having issues, not sure if the crack...
May 11, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: I bought Primal but haven't got around to playing it yet.
May 11, 2018 11:22 PM - migles: and since they currently have a discount, i would shoot 2 birds
May 11, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: primal has denuvo, i am not going to purchase any shit with denuvo
May 11, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Far Cry 1 was my favorite
May 11, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: 4 bucks psio
May 11, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: Tom says 5 is more co-op oriented which is good. I say this makes me cross it off my list permanently.
May 11, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: i wanted to get that one with the 3 and 4 purchase
May 11, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: far cry 5 lol, i liked it, but finished it in 3 days
May 11, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: and i am not going to wait for months for a shit dlc thing, the game is like 2 months old, i am already done with it forever
May 11, 2018 11:25 PM - migles: it was fun, love the huge map, but heh..
May 11, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: I only buy games on PSN or Steam so DRM doesn't bother me.
May 11, 2018 11:26 PM - migles: shot story, and like i bitched 5 times already, i dont want to be in a bunker with a shirtless dude having kids with my female character, i want faith and spend the rest of the life experiencing lesbian with her
May 11, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: and create a lesbian cult with faith
May 11, 2018 11:31 PM - VitaType: "They are the archetypal evil corporation." Nah, Ubisoft isn't _that_ bad, it is a big company that makes bad thing fairly often but if I think about a archetyp bad videogame company it of course is EA
May 11, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: because EA is true evil
May 11, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: doesn't make ubisoft any good
May 11, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: ubisoft is still bad and almost as evil as ea games
May 11, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/wyuNfMX
May 11, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: After 5 martinis I decided it was time for a strong, black coffee.
May 11, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: After a strong, black coffee I decided it was time for a quadruple rum and Coke in a pint glass.
May 11, 2018 11:47 PM - VitaType: Good, good Depravo. You should at least drink 2 liters per day even more if it's a hot summer day.
May 11, 2018 11:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 11, 2018 11:49 PM - Ericthegreat: Be careful drinking so much, the liver dies easily
May 11, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: You should have told me that 20 years ago.
May 11, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: I would probably have ignored you and lit another cigarette. At least I gave up that habit.
May 11, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: @eric the liver can recover
May 11, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it takes time though
May 11, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: drinking weekly isn't great for the liver and i know that
May 11, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i know i'll have to slow down at some point
May 11, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: but while i'm young i guess i may as well enjoy it
May 11, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: bout 5 weeks is enough for the liver to mostly recover iirc
May 11, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: Remember, I'm British. Drinking weekly is 'moderate'.
May 12, 2018 12:00 AM - VitaType: If you would be truely British you wouldn't have drunk a coffee but a tea 
May 12, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/t6AHCK3if-I?t=5331 I wonder if he is related to Harry... lol
May 12, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: Shit, you got me.
May 12, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry Depravo I am drinking tea right now 
May 12, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orange Pekoe lol
May 12, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: A yank drinking tea and a limey drinking coffee?
May 12, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: This is end of times stuff.
May 12, 2018 12:03 AM - Depravo: Lion laying down with the lamb etc.
May 12, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: The sun turned as dark as sackcloth, and the moon became red as blood.
May 12, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: And an American drank tea while an Englishman slurped upon the juicings of that naughty bean we call coffee.
May 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Movie was 10 out 10 Depravo thank you 
May 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: You watched it all? Good.
May 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't get out the fancy China though 
May 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I watched every frame 
May 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: I reckon I know that movie word for word.
May 12, 2018 12:06 AM - Depravo: What did you think of the communal feeding scene?
May 12, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very close in feel to Killer Klowns from space lol
May 12, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the gross shit lol
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: "Aren't I lucky! I got a chunky bit!"
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone playing Dark Souls Remaster netowork test O_O
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looked like Lucky charms blended up lol
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: Exquisite bouquet, Robert.
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dark Souls remaster? Wasn't it already HD? lol
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "This time it's really HD!!! We promise!!!" lol
May 12, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: Did you realise both Derek and Robert were Peter Jackson?
May 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no totally didn't notice to be honest
May 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was too wrapped up in Berry holding his brains in lol
May 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Depravo: Yep, same guy who went on to do LOTR etc.
May 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also just swapping in other brains in for a replacement lol
May 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Depravo: That was Derek, not Barry.
May 12, 2018 12:09 AM - Depravo: Barry had the Magnum.
May 12, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh right "Derek's gone toes up" lol
May 12, 2018 12:10 AM - Depravo: "I can't do that. I'm a Derek! And Derek's don't run!"
May 12, 2018 12:11 AM - Depravo: Well I'm glad you enjoyed it.
May 12, 2018 12:11 AM - Depravo: In my late teens I watched it at least twice a day.
May 12, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: Honestly it had more impact on my life than the Bible. It made me the man I am today. I strive to be a "Derek".
May 12, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: I even wear a WWDD bracelet. "What Would Derek Do?"
May 12, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: world war double dragon?
May 12, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wrestling with Juicy D's if your in the Choir lol
May 12, 2018 12:23 AM - Depravo: Having a sensible drink of Chartreuse now.
May 12, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0wjp1 lol Bar joke
May 12, 2018 12:25 AM - Depravo: What time does Sean Connery arrive at Wimbledon? Tennish.
May 12, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 12, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0wbFdAh Bear Bar related lol
May 12, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: Say what you like about Britain. At least we killed all the dangerous wildlife.
May 12, 2018 12:28 AM - Depravo: If you walk out of your back door and see a bear in your bins I'd want a fucking gun too.
May 12, 2018 12:29 AM - VitaType: Dangerous wildlife on the island? I assume you imported more dangerous animals for zoos then ever have lived on this island 
May 12, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo true true no snakes either? Or something lol
May 12, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I live in Florida if its not bears it's cougars or rattle snakes or cotton mouth snakes or black widow spiders or Alligators that could be extra's on Jurassic Park rides...
May 12, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: All I have to fear is other people.
May 12, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy2akN2bTX4
May 12, 2018 12:32 AM - Depravo: Hey VitaType, you don't even have an avatar. What's that all about?
May 12, 2018 12:32 AM - Depravo: 839 comments and no avatar?
May 12, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLy-Iiy_Zp4 These things are just brutal 
May 12, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo just tell him to steal my Avatar it's Donald Trump 
May 12, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0wllRrX I don't know why but this made me LOL really loudly...
May 12, 2018 12:35 AM - Depravo: Oh cripes! I haven't seen those glasses in years.
May 12, 2018 12:35 AM - VitaType: Depravo it shows the default avatar, guess that's enough 
May 12, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6LexWp1.jpg Not sure if this is awesome or terrifying lol
May 12, 2018 12:36 AM - Depravo: Some people I know only by their avatar.
May 12, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I would like 2 bottle of Jack and a 12 gauge hmm give me some bud light too!"
May 12, 2018 12:37 AM - Depravo: I know some people only know me as the Superman moderator.
May 12, 2018 12:37 AM - Depravo: These people don't use the shoutbox.
May 12, 2018 12:37 AM - Depravo: Shoutbox  users know me as the drunkard.
May 12, 2018 12:37 AM - VitaType: Depravo, I once had a Avatar on this site which contained the string "Empty (I'm such a rebel)"
May 12, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwJgIaVzjvA a video showing boobies!!! 
May 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UymXRxJPOQo
May 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: A video showing carnival float boobies,
May 12, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: And a bloody good song.
May 12, 2018 12:46 AM - VitaType: Had you already a bloody mary today?
May 12, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should screen shot this lol
May 12, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the right the names in the Shout box at least for me... lol "Depravo, Im kinda High Right Now," lol
May 12, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: Balls. If it's OK for Youtube it's OK for the shoutbox.
May 12, 2018 12:49 AM - Depravo: I haven't had a bloody mary today as I have no tomato juice in the house.
May 12, 2018 12:49 AM - Depravo: And if I felt so inclined I would probably favour a red snapper.
May 12, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: Vodka tastes like nothingness and desperation. Sure, it will get you drunk but only in a functional, loveless way.
May 12, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: LIKE HAVING SEX WITH YOUR WIFE!
May 12, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6f5CtEr.jpg
May 12, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: I'm a born again virgin.
May 12, 2018 12:52 AM - VitaType: Was just a association because of _bloody good song_ anyway 
May 12, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: But it IS a bloody good song.
May 12, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EThkFzz.jpg
May 12, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: Bloody good song, bloody good band. I saw them up close last year, don'tcha know?
May 12, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: THIS close https://i.imgur.com/mEMhai2.jpg
May 12, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R1HZ8lb OK I laughed LOL
May 12, 2018 12:55 AM - Depravo: I took that with my phone.
May 12, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aXYWs
May 12, 2018 12:59 AM - VitaType: Wow that's indeed freaking close. Did you get a autograph?
May 12, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No the Beatles don't do autographs 
May 12, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehehe 
May 12, 2018 1:01 AM - VitaType: not cool 
May 12, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aXucr I will just ride away on my bike than 
May 12, 2018 1:03 AM - Depravo: Nah, they only did the music then vanished.
May 12, 2018 1:04 AM - Depravo: Then a couple of nights later they played in Scotland somewhere and started playing in the foyer after the gig handing out water to fans.
May 12, 2018 1:04 AM - Depravo: Fucking gutted.
May 12, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo is there any birthdays today? I want to send this lol https://i.imgur.com/g00S3Gn.jpg
May 12, 2018 1:08 AM - Depravo: Not sure if that's sexual or a game of Twister.
May 12, 2018 1:08 AM - Depravo: Do I see birthdays?
May 12, 2018 1:09 AM - Depravo: I mean I'm not sure. I only found the other week I can see your email address.
May 12, 2018 1:10 AM - Depravo: I've only been a staff member for god knows how many years.
May 12, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know what it is but it's confusing and for that I love it lol
May 12, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet it's someone who is into wrestling and they got a picture of the match and the cake person tried to freehand it lol
May 12, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo if you have Netflix see if you have a show called "Nailed it" it's a show about regular people trying to make cakes... like super fancy cakes lol
May 12, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course it's hilarious
May 12, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: Just ordered more Chartreuse. This shit is expensive.
May 12, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S3NBa52_vM4?t=60 lol Depravo a few seconds of a song for you
May 12, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: tru tho
May 12, 2018 1:17 AM - Depravo: The equivalent of $47 American doll hairs per bottle.
May 12, 2018 1:17 AM - Depravo: And I only drink it when I'm too drunk to mix cocktails.
May 12, 2018 1:17 AM - Depravo: "Fuck cocktails! This shit is 55%!"
May 12, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: It's also rather nice too.
May 12, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: But so expensive I'm only frivolous enough to drink it when I'm already drunk.
May 12, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: Watch/listen to this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1dpmB7aMWI
May 12, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: I know that seems a tall order after Psio already watch a feature length production at my behest.
May 12, 2018 1:30 AM - Depravo: But some people are unaware that sometimes good music never makes it to MTV or local radio.
May 12, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true true it was pretty nice 
May 12, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: link following
May 12, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That movie was great though lol
May 12, 2018 1:39 AM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/whats-something-really-obscure-that-you-like.502914/#post-7955272
May 12, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: So in one evening I have introduced to to a movie and song that you like.
May 12, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: Watch 'Over the Garden Wall' and you'll probably propose to me.
May 12, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 12, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to find erm um a copy of it lol
May 12, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well rar didn't have it... lol
May 12, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: I watched urm a copy of that twice before it was on Netflix.
May 12, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a mega link under 2GB's so that's nice lol
May 12, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 minutes left
May 12, 2018 1:44 AM - Depravo: This time tomorrow  you'll be thanking me.
May 12, 2018 1:44 AM - Depravo: That's a ROCK FACT!
May 12, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was looking for something animated to watch tonight, was watching One Punch Man again but I have seen them all too many times already lol
May 12, 2018 1:47 AM - Depravo: Watch it all. 10 episodes at around 11 minutes each.
May 12, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: Like I said earlier. I CANNOT oversell this.
May 12, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: It's 10 short episodes of utter perfection.
May 12, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: With great music.
May 12, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh so I can watch it tonight 
May 12, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Explains why a 1080P rip can be under 2GB's... but still seems kinda light lol
May 12, 2018 1:52 AM - Depravo: And I guarantee that after watching it you'll be downloading/youtubing the songs.
May 12, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4vryZTr6MA
May 12, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Moleasses
May 12, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Q2SIrV_4-dM?t=283 LOL
May 12, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far these over the garden wall cartoons are great 
May 12, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth every byte
May 12, 2018 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck my ass
May 12, 2018 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i resubbed to discord nitro
May 12, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: i said i'd consider it again if they lowered it to $3 a month
May 12, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause $5 was too much
May 12, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: but yearly it's $4
May 12, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i missed my global smileys
May 12, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i subbed for a year
May 12, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and cancelled the subscription so it won't renew
May 12, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pay for smiles? I would smile for free 
May 12, 2018 3:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/bloodstained-curse-of-the-moon-releases-may-24.503619/


----------



## TaigaChat (May 13, 2018)

May 12, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/mighty-gunvolt-burst.613/
May 12, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oops wrong link
May 12, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7969270/
May 12, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gunvolt-chronicles-luminous-avenger-ix-announced-for-nintendo-switch.503621/
May 12, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There we go, finally 
May 12, 2018 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: Don't tell me that I'm crazy Don't tell me I'm nowhere Take it from me It's hip to FUCK BEES
May 12, 2018 6:55 AM - T-hug: You crazy loco
May 12, 2018 9:40 AM - migles: loco roco
May 12, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://store.steampowered.com/app/439190/Stories_The_Path_of_Destinies/ free game
May 12, 2018 12:09 PM - Depravo: Cheers. That doesn't look too bad.
May 12, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh Forgotten Worlds Gold is out 
May 12, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-GHWm8-PBA
May 12, 2018 12:53 PM - Veho: That drawing looks like Phil Foglio's early work.
May 12, 2018 1:01 PM - Veho: A new Captain Disillusion is out.
May 12, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho Phil Foglio? (am terrible with names) lol
May 12, 2018 1:01 PM - Veho: Keeping up with his one video per year schedule I see.
May 12, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A quick google search and I see some art kinda neat lol
May 12, 2018 1:03 PM - Veho: Comic book artist, currently best known for the Girl Genius series, previously known for his Buck Godot series, and also his porn comics  
May 12, 2018 1:04 PM - Veho: And a few Magic card designs.
May 12, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn comics hmmmm I need to research this lol
May 12, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: XXXenophile is one of the titles.
May 12, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has aliens so that's good lol
May 12, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK no aliens but still fun to read lol
May 12, 2018 1:18 PM - Veho: There should be aliens. You didn't find the whole series  
May 12, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I think I read the first 1 or 2 lol
May 12, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First one was like mind powers or something (maybe aliens?) the second seemed to be about sex with a panther lol
May 12, 2018 1:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/a8J5bpC
May 12, 2018 1:22 PM - Veho: PSA
May 12, 2018 1:23 PM - Veho: Don't play with knives.
May 12, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kebTW
May 12, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FSl21dq
May 12, 2018 1:43 PM - Depravo: I wasn't looking at the knife.
May 12, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol me either
May 12, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nhZYWND He looks hungry lol
May 12, 2018 1:55 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/sn6M5oZ
May 12, 2018 1:55 PM - Veho: She looks hungry.
May 12, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm BBQ sounds good... lol
May 12, 2018 1:57 PM - Veho: And now for something slightly different: https://i.imgur.com/CDITbpg.mp4
May 12, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would also eat there... lol
May 12, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bMQkgO2.jpg
May 12, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This seems related lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwpRHrAh3pk
May 12, 2018 2:34 PM - Veho: Daaaamn, he asploded that pigeon good.
May 12, 2018 2:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyrGVqpT_UQ
May 12, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: " 2:57 PM - Veho: And now for something slightly different: https://i.imgur.com/CDITbpg.mp4" <<<<< how dare you to link such good without saying my name
May 12, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCkmKgUp1ak
May 12, 2018 2:57 PM - Veho: How dare you not open all my links, migles?
May 12, 2018 2:58 PM - Veho: Oh yes, the guy that makes knives out of anything and everything.
May 12, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was like "but why?" then I watched it... not bad I don't think it would last a long time but short term it's a great knife
May 12, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the military would be interested in using them, like the weight savings for some missions might be worth the trade off for durability lol
May 12, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V3hTH6j
May 12, 2018 3:13 PM - Depravo: Mojito time.
May 12, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've always wanted to try a mojito
May 12, 2018 3:18 PM - Depravo: Bacardi, lime juice, sugar syrup, fresh mint, soda water.
May 12, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds good to me lol
May 12, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: i open all the links veho
May 12, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: knife woman is cool, the boobs\beauty is in second place in that video
May 12, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet does not like Good Chromes data saver lol
May 12, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where's all my extra chromie homies!
May 12, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/5/11/17330718/best-netflix-sci-fi-movies
May 12, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seen them all except psychokinesis lol
May 12, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2f4VcnV.jpg Tom lol
May 12, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2fmLG
May 12, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a0JgpMUYT8
May 12, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have like 150GB's doing nothing and you like Dreamcast games lol
May 12, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzF1KySHmUA&app=desktop
May 12, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOBAufw2vQM
May 12, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ninetendo-Gameboy-Tetris-Phone-Case-For-iPhone-X-7-8-Plus-Retro-Game-Console-Cover-For/32867535403.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.118836005nVJEN&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_308_100031_
May 12, 2018 5:34 PM - Veho: Finally you can play games on an iPhone  ;O;
May 12, 2018 5:42 PM - Veho: Eurovision song contest tonight, bitches!
May 12, 2018 5:49 PM - Chary: Go Sweden!!
May 12, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Dr9ci
May 12, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: Those components are hard drive, hard drive, hard drive, hard drive and harder drive.
May 12, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: And that's not the Matrix that's Tron  ;O;
May 12, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: to be fair
May 12, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: Fucking noobs  ;O;
May 12, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: an hard drive is not much important for a computer to work
May 12, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles but that's where all the megabites happen and what would feed my computer the souls needed to operate!
May 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: The hard drive is where I store all my porn and is therefore the most important part of the whole thing.
May 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: Although you may argue the screen is pretty important as well.
May 12, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: but without the processor to decode thoose bits
May 12, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: and the ram to feed the processor
May 12, 2018 6:02 PM - Veho: You can always download RAM if you need to.
May 12, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: you going to fap into magnetic discs?
May 12, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: i guess they can work as a mirror and show your face, or show your own dick maybe you are into that stuff
May 12, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: i hope for the day that ram is not a part of a pc anymore 
May 12, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PXCOX11
May 12, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: i mean, like the cache, it got integrated into the cpu
May 12, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: if she was not too young i would love to put my paw in her :C
May 12, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles wants to be reincarnated into a dog and with a hot chick and a jar of peanut butter lol
May 12, 2018 6:24 PM - Veho: migles wants to be reincarnated into a guy that has more luck with ladies.
May 12, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have too much luck... all of it bad lol
May 12, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2QHev
May 12, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XefZrpj Needs Benny Hill music lol
May 12, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xe4zegE I bet it smells like pineapple on a pizza 
May 12, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JWk5Nkz.jpg
May 12, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: That lava thing looks like something out of an RTS game.
May 12, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Top view, and someone just pulled an ultimate move in a bid to break the opponent's defenses.
May 12, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: Expect Orcs to spew through the opening left my the lava.
May 12, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: maybe migles reincarnates into someone who believes in reincarnation?
May 12, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: Nah
May 12, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: :C
May 12, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: i want boobs :;C
May 12, 2018 7:03 PM - Veho: Of your own?
May 12, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LACbVhgtx9I
May 12, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: new asdfmovie song
May 12, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: A protester just jumped on the stage on Eurovision but the tech crew beat him up and dragged him off.
May 12, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: The day is saved.
May 12, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: Nothing could save the song, though.
May 12, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently walmart canada leaked a huuuge amount of upcoming games, and looks like it's real as bethesda was pissed off at the leak
May 12, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: why's this not a front page post yet
May 12, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: some not even announced yet
May 12, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: Make a thread in user submitted news and we'll move it toFP if it's juicy enough
May 12, 2018 8:48 PM - Veho: Rigth, Moldavia is my favourite so far.
May 12, 2018 8:49 PM - Veho: Hungarians are rocking hard, I have to hand it to them, but the song is eh.
May 12, 2018 9:11 PM - Veho: Well, that was terrible, as always.
May 12, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: jdbye i wanna read thoose news
May 12, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: let me guess, skyrim is going to get a "retro edition remake" where it looks like minecraft
May 12, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: It should get a cell shaded revision where it looks like Breath of the Wild.
May 12, 2018 9:19 PM - Veho: Hey migles you like big booty ladies, right?
May 12, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: yes
May 12, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: big, small
May 12, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: as long as its not SBBW or wth you spell it
May 12, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8KEzOku.jpg
May 12, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: Does this float your boat?
May 12, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: niceee
May 12, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: looks shopped no ?
May 12, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: picture so weird and her face mad, but sure, good
May 12, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: wait
May 12, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: uploaded 8 minutes ago, did you took it for me 
May 12, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: are you watching girls playing 
May 12, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: Yeah  
May 12, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: No, I got it off the interwebs.
May 12, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: Thought you'd like to see.
May 12, 2018 9:31 PM - Veho: But didn't want it associated with my imagoor account.
May 12, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: lol i just let the governament know what i like
May 12, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: hoping for the day they hire what i exactly like and give it to me to brain wash me
May 12, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: they day a 10/10 chick talks with me, i know its sent by the nsa
May 12, 2018 9:55 PM - Veho: And now that they know this they'll send a 5/10 so you don't suspect a thing.
May 12, 2018 10:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9jOeDnt
May 12, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 12, 2018 11:59 PM - kenenthk: I bought a 18" Jimmy John's sub
May 13, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/k7AsltT.jpg
May 13, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk will 18 inches be enough for you? lol
May 13, 2018 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Was for your mom
May 13, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I knew I got my DNA from somewhere lol
May 13, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nimQmXv.jpg
May 13, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LaJ9Beb.jpg
May 13, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l9KZKZT
May 13, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rt0XBue There is that post here about taxiderpi or something lol
May 13, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ssatucd
May 13, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ByA2vKy Fall Out Zero should be a game like these pictures.
May 13, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P0AH1iB I so wanna eat one of those... lol
May 13, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: I'm psis father
May 13, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk traveled back in time to avoid child support payments!!!
May 13, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "The government feels no pity, no pain, or remorse and it will not stop!!! until it collects child support..." lol
May 13, 2018 1:11 AM - Lilith Valentine: I stab people
May 13, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vaccines?
May 13, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If so jolly good show  lol
May 13, 2018 1:11 AM - kenenthk: No you poke people
May 13, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those vaccines when I was a kid felt like being shot with a gun 
May 13, 2018 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Men do the stabbing 
May 13, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't usually cry about physical pain but damn
May 13, 2018 1:12 AM - Titanica: really?
May 13, 2018 1:12 AM - Titanica: When I took vaccines, they didn't hurt at all
May 13, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they have improved since the 1800's 
May 13, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: <---- old lol
May 13, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk tell that too the strap on manufacturer's lol
May 13, 2018 1:14 AM - Titanica: lol
May 13, 2018 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Okay people in their right mindset do what I say
May 13, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2018 1:16 AM - kenenthk: I need a new power brick mine won't charge my phone anymore
May 13, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: just use a USB cord from your PC?
May 13, 2018 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Keep as giving slow charge issues but charges fine on a external battery
May 13, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 3 cords hooked up to my PC all the time usually something is charging  (I really wish batteries would have some some sort of massive breakthrough)
May 13, 2018 1:17 AM - kenenthk: My pcs too loud to be on all night stew
May 13, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks 
May 13, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you lived near me I would be like come grab of the 20 extra USB things I have (so many adapters) lol
May 13, 2018 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Mail one
May 13, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me PDP is sending me a new controller for free lol
May 13, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pdp.com/en/afterglow/ a brand new PS3 one lol
May 13, 2018 1:20 AM - kenenthk: Give me your receipt so I can get one also
May 13, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 Wireless AG Controller 064-015-NA what ever this is lol
May 13, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I never bought it in the first place, someone gave it to me and didn't give me the dongle so I asked if PDP could sell me one they said no but they would replace the whole thing if I sent the old one in and they said they are sending a new one lol
May 13, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No receipt business no other weird crap "just send it in and we send you one back" lol if Nvidia would do this I have like 3 controllers I would send them right now...
May 13, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Every single one of those not a scratch on them  (New model was released I suspect because the old one was a lemon)
May 13, 2018 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Hot as shit out 91
May 13, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOC5mbi
May 13, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8cCopragLU
May 13, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F8cCopragLU?t=127 <--- for Kenenthk lol
May 13, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.agame.com/game/scary-maze
May 13, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F8cCopragLU?t=620
May 13, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHiEglspR1Y
May 13, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fbhMsYvxvnk
May 13, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that looks great
May 13, 2018 2:56 AM - kenenthk: As you cry into your Wendy's chillie
May 13, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ironically I am currently waiting for some slow oven cooked BBQ 
May 13, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it would be ready in like 2 maybe 2 1/2 hours... LOL No.... like 4 hours later
May 13, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's like a 6 pound slab of meat but damn
May 13, 2018 3:03 AM - kenenthk: Eat it raw you pussy
May 13, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I want it to be tender and delicious 
May 13, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's almost there like another 45 minutes should do it... lol
May 13, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just in time to try a bite then throw it in the fridge lol
May 13, 2018 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Microwave it
May 13, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSBRM3kXjNQ


----------



## TaigaChat (May 14, 2018)

May 13, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=784MUbDoLjQ
May 13, 2018 5:27 AM - kenenthk: Psi
May 13, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes? lol
May 13, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Buy a ps4
May 13, 2018 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: actually thinking about a 1X lol
May 13, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4ajG1zq.jpg
May 13, 2018 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sexy dogo
May 13, 2018 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FireFox on Android is nice
May 13, 2018 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: everything works and it's fast
May 13, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OcDqD2C.jpg
May 13, 2018 6:45 AM - Veho: I am still mentally preparing myself to switch to an Android phone.
May 13, 2018 6:46 AM - Veho: I have a Huawei P9 Lite and it's just sitting there.
May 13, 2018 6:46 AM - Veho: Waiting.
May 13, 2018 6:46 AM - Veho: Brooding.
May 13, 2018 6:46 AM - Veho: Looming.
May 13, 2018 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: they are hit and miss but when they hit they hit hard 
May 13, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can recommend making sure you can obtain root before you buy lol
May 13, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: seems more important on a phone vs a TV device
May 13, 2018 6:51 AM - Veho: It's rootable and there's a Cyanogen mod available.
May 13, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I am hoping they do a ton of add one for that Forgotten World's thing like the Xbox versions
May 13, 2018 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: nothing I have works with Cynogen . well my phone would but GPS and the Camera break.... so I just rooted the stock room and used Titanium backup to trim the crap out
May 13, 2018 7:17 AM - kenenthk: Buy a linux phone
May 13, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android is sort of like Linux lol
May 13, 2018 7:52 AM - Veho: Only sort of.
May 13, 2018 10:03 AM - Veho: migles migles migles
May 13, 2018 10:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i6GZh4h.mp4
May 13, 2018 10:14 AM - Veho: The invocation is complete.
May 13, 2018 10:14 AM - Veho: Say his name three times and post booty.
May 13, 2018 10:14 AM - Veho: Now we wait.
May 13, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: WHO IS SHE
May 13, 2018 10:36 AM - migles: NAME'??
May 13, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: I don't know, but if you google "Spider Gwen cosplay" you'll see many more like her.
May 13, 2018 11:40 AM - mthrnite: SHAMELESS HUSSY!
May 13, 2018 11:40 AM - mthrnite: AVERT YOUR EYES CHILDREN!
May 13, 2018 11:42 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTVeAHo4LdM
May 13, 2018 11:49 AM - Veho: Scandalous.
May 13, 2018 11:49 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocY8x7F7GnU
May 13, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: https://www.treehugger.com/kitchen-design/pedal-powered-kitchen-center-an-idea-whose-time-has-come.html
May 13, 2018 11:55 AM - mthrnite: nice!
May 13, 2018 11:55 AM - mthrnite: something like a potters kickwheel would be even cooler instead of pedal
May 13, 2018 12:03 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMs1TPiB7r8
May 13, 2018 12:48 PM - Depravo: J-Ska?
May 13, 2018 12:53 PM - mthrnite: hell yeah, J all the things!
May 13, 2018 12:54 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBAfaba9t64
May 13, 2018 12:55 PM - mthrnite: J-Postgrunge
May 13, 2018 1:19 PM - Veho: Meanwhile, I watched the Eurovision song contest last night.
May 13, 2018 1:19 PM - Veho: It was terrible.
May 13, 2018 1:21 PM - Depravo: When is it not?
May 13, 2018 1:22 PM - Veho: Sometimes it's "so bad it's good". This year, it was just bad.
May 13, 2018 1:44 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6tgnx6jTQ
May 13, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
May 13, 2018 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't even bother watching it
May 13, 2018 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: its never my kind of music
May 13, 2018 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: also norway's entry is always shit
May 13, 2018 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: norway has good musicians, why do the bad ones always get picked
May 13, 2018 2:03 PM - Veho: Because Eurovision is not about good music.
May 13, 2018 2:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Icdd0gi
May 13, 2018 2:13 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/Arcade-Machine-Handheld-Gaming-System-electronic/dp/B00S4HI1NY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&qid=1525918879&sr=8-3&keywords=my+arcade+retro+arcade+machine+handheld&dpID=51hvS2RlCaL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch&linkCode=sl1&tag=madlittlepixe-20&linkId=3d35605658bc6605f12dcf9f09deb643
May 13, 2018 2:16 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsozsdxeNN4
May 13, 2018 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: its not?
May 13, 2018 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: those arcade games are all knockoffs
May 13, 2018 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: mediocre knockoffs
May 13, 2018 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: not bad for $5 though
May 13, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: 12:52 PM - Veho: https://www.treehugger.com/kitchen-...tchen-center-an-idea-whose-time-has-come.html 12:55 PM - mthrnite: nice! 12:55 PM - mthrnite: something like a potters kickwheel would be even cooler instead of pedal
May 13, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: ^^ why dafuq aren't pedal operated water faucets in public places standart?
May 13, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but then people in wheel chairs would get no water 
May 13, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: the whell chair could push the pedal, it could be easily arranjed
May 13, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: but the normal sensor faucets can barely even be used by normal people, i hate to wave the sensor and randomly turns on and off
May 13, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: thats when the sensor is actually working
May 13, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: and besides, theese normal bathrooms are not friendly for wheelchair people anyway. there is always the 3rd bathroom dedicated for them with supports for the toiled and special hand operated faucets with big arms for them to reach it easily
May 13, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: ho, and the string all over the bathroom so they can pull in case they need help
May 13, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFYjSkUdfb4
May 13, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah i hate that migles
May 13, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the malls and such in singapore have sensors in the toilet faucets because they don't have a lot of clean water there
May 13, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: that quake developer looks like a gigolo
May 13, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadow Master for the PS1 looks cool... I have it but now I need to play it lol
May 13, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hh1FVZ0
May 13, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1SW6ZCpdRo&feature=em-uploademail
May 13, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTdz7CfjPxo
May 13, 2018 4:43 PM - Depravo: Booze! https://i.imgur.com/IAdzywj.jpg
May 13, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh fancy!
May 13, 2018 4:54 PM - Veho: Chart reuse.
May 13, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still better than a shart re use 
May 13, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2018/05/12/half-of-busch-gardens-without-power--officials-reporting Damned squirrels
May 13, 2018 5:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wV5fy76
May 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Depravo: Having a Green Ghost because why not?
May 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uMvgxGw
May 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: "EEEEEK, a shark!" "Eeeeek, a broad!"
May 13, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she looks better than the Raven in the movie...
May 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Veho: There's a movie?
May 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/361/477/55f.jpg Sorry I was thinking of Starfire
May 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they are doing a live action show and Starfire looks like a hooker lol
May 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: Oh that old thing.
May 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: I'll wait for the actual show footage before I judge.
May 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I probably wont watch it... Teen Titans isn't really a show I enjoyed in the first place.
May 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was OK the episodes I did watch but nothing that really grabbed me
May 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Justice League Unlimited now THAT is a TV show 
May 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: I'm not going to watch the show.
May 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Veho: I'll just wait for screenshots and maymays on imgur.
May 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.toonova.net/justice-league
May 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Depravo: I'm not sure this cocktail works.
May 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BktUvMUQOE
May 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Veho: There should be a Justice League porn parody called Just Ass League.
May 13, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo Labo 3D printer!!!
May 13, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Create 3D objects on your Switch!
May 13, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only 2,000 dollars!
May 13, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: Using several hours runtime on a $2000 printer just to print a sturdier Toycon is a bit much.
May 13, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo did have that robot on the NES (worst toy ever) lol
May 13, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: Yeah I love it how people pretend Nintendo never had crappy toy accessories for their consoles  
May 13, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: lol i just found a loophole in steam to make prices cheaper
May 13, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h7sF0ZF.jpg
May 13, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: Do tell.
May 13, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: only saves likle 2 bucks
May 13, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: but ya know..
May 13, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: heh, i was fiddling with my cart and far cry, i had been thinkin in purshaching the older titles
May 13, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: so the bundle has a 10 percent discount
May 13, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: but i only wanted like 2 or 3 of the games
May 13, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: i added the games i didn't wanted to, added the bundle, the bundle will only have the games i want
May 13, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: removed the standalone games from the cart, and the bundle still has the 10 percent off pricing without the games i dont want
May 13, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: wait, let me take pictures
May 13, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: here is the normal price: https://imgur.com/a/VFNhjRd
May 13, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: here, if i remove theese titles i dont want, i can purschase the bundle with only the titles i want: https://imgur.com/6BnYnuO
May 13, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: wait wrong picture
May 13, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: here: https://imgur.com/g3WvhlA
May 13, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: i added thoose separated games first, so the bundle would contain only the others i want
May 13, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: the resuilt: https://imgur.com/z0leS22
May 13, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: Neat.
May 13, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: the shit is, i really wanted to get the 4th one
May 13, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: but.. then there is the gold version which i dont know what includes
May 13, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: and there is also the dlc shit
May 13, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: and the prices become not so friendly
May 13, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: for an old game
May 13, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: the pirate copy i got is crashing in my pc all the time..
May 13, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: so yeah i wanted to give a try to purcharse the game but heh..
May 13, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there a GoG version?
May 13, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus there are a lot of community patches for the original game that you need to use to run it right on modern Windows  lol
May 13, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: the first 2 games yes psio
May 13, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: but not the 4 th one
May 13, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 4th one should run fine maybe you need a different no CD crack thingy
May 13, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: i have that fit girl pack psio
May 13, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: tried to unninstall and install, and i verified all the shit with the tools
May 13, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you do the checks after it installed?
May 13, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: there is an alternative no dvd fix, i will try that
May 13, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: yeah
May 13, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent you a PM with different fixes and patched I am sure lol
May 13, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: ok
May 13, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: there is also this fix that says its for dual core systems
May 13, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: talks about black screen in the start of the game
May 13, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: but i have a quad core, and no black screen in the start, so i guess its not for me?
May 13, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: game being released in 2014 and requirements talk about quad cores
May 13, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: the game also makes that disturbing coil whine noise in my pc lol
May 13, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird that one specific game could do that
May 13, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would try to find a none fit woman copy migles
May 13, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be something in that copy your PC just hates.
May 13, 2018 7:25 PM - Joe88: it could be vsync is off
May 13, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be a setting somewhere is clashing but with out painstakingly going over the Nvidia control panel and the game and windows settings... possibly sound card driver or any number of other drivers.
May 13, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kpJ4GbVvNc
May 13, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: game has v sync off by default and no fucking way i am turning it on
May 13, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: either way i will try this other no dvd crack, seems to work
May 13, 2018 7:54 PM - cearp: hi migles
May 13, 2018 7:55 PM - cearp: hope you enjoyed eurovision song contest
May 13, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: ho eurovision
May 13, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: i usually like the sweden metal (i think its sweden that usualy makes metal for theese?)
May 13, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BtRSUFu
May 13, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: The Eurovision song contest sucked.
May 13, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: Estonia had the only decent song.
May 13, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: And performance.
May 13, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tech issue of the week.... why VLC on Shield TV has issues with my network shares.... it works one day then I have to clear the cache to get it working again
May 13, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can mount network shares through a file Explorer instead
May 13, 2018 8:20 PM - Titanica: beep beep
May 13, 2018 8:20 PM - Titanica: honk honk
May 13, 2018 8:20 PM - Titanica: please let this be a normal thread
May 13, 2018 8:20 PM - Titanica: WITH THE NOOBS? NO WAY!
May 13, 2018 8:20 PM - Titanica: Awww! 
May 13, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: please let Titanica be a normal person,
May 13, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 13, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We are all spooky skeletons on the inside lol
May 13, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/14HZZxi
May 13, 2018 9:05 PM - Titanica: rip me
May 13, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RggqYvn_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 13, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: it sounds like a good deal, but I'm wondering how clean she is
May 13, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably not very
May 13, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at those prices
May 13, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've seen didgeridoo
May 13, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: s on TV
May 13, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those things are huge
May 13, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Any man that can fit that in his ass must be the goatse guy
May 13, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if his farts would sound all Australian lol
May 13, 2018 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think there is enough force behind a fart cause those didgeridoos take some strong m
May 13, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Breathing muscles to work
May 13, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it'd probably amplify the sound
May 13, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/a/M0sXRyZ
May 13, 2018 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: I was wondering if those were bad on purpose or not until I saw the Jafar one
May 13, 2018 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Good one lol
May 13, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say it's on purpose lol
May 13, 2018 10:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: The guy isn't the best at drawing but further down it becomes really obvious that they're bad on purpose when there's one that has mostly the right proportions and everything
May 13, 2018 10:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Only one eye is an inch lower than the other
May 13, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 14, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/oe1Af2Q
May 14, 2018 2:48 AM - kenenthk: Cock
May 14, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's whats for dinner!
May 14, 2018 3:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qclBbiQ
May 14, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she was angry that Bud Wieser won the beer taste test!
May 14, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wieser? I don't know my beers lol
May 14, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: San psi didn't know you lived off banquets for dinner
May 14, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Damn
May 14, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk shut up and eat your 18 inches 
May 14, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rGOayQm
May 14, 2018 3:30 AM - Veho: https://pics.me.me/before-acting-in-episode-iv-new-hope-mark-hamill-had-31245048.png
May 14, 2018 3:31 AM - Veho: I especially love the disconnect between the steering wheel waggling and the actual direction the car is going.
May 14, 2018 3:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LfKTNo9.jpg
May 14, 2018 3:39 AM - kenenthk: Banquets really aren't that bad these days
May 14, 2018 3:40 AM - kenenthk: Slight improvement from McDonald's


----------



## TaigaChat (May 15, 2018)

May 14, 2018 4:50 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 14, 2018 4:51 AM - Helpful Corn: Pssssh
May 14, 2018 4:52 AM - Helpful Corn: More like mother fuckers day
May 14, 2018 4:52 AM - Helpful Corn: Today was straight trash
May 14, 2018 4:52 AM - Helpful Corn: Who are u
May 14, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: It's-a me, Mario.
May 14, 2018 6:22 AM - Localhorst86: It's-a me, red Luigi
May 14, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: But you had cuphead as your avatar
May 14, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Have
May 14, 2018 6:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DRJJ2Ej
May 14, 2018 6:37 AM - Helpful Corn: all caps goku is a pretty cool guy
May 14, 2018 6:38 AM - Helpful Corn: he fights baddies and doesnt afraid of anything
May 14, 2018 6:53 AM - Localhorst86: it's-a me, red mugface, then
May 14, 2018 7:14 AM - kenenthk: I sometimes wonder If helpful corn ever feels like he's being helpful
May 14, 2018 7:35 AM - Veho: Or just corny.
May 14, 2018 7:44 AM - kenenthk: At least it's not an h
May 14, 2018 7:48 AM - kenenthk: I just found beer in my fridge that's like 6 months old
May 14, 2018 7:53 AM - Localhorst86: how can that happen?
May 14, 2018 7:54 AM - Localhorst86: note that beer won't go "bad" - you can safely drink it, but it might taste stale.
May 14, 2018 7:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QwkZBQs
May 14, 2018 8:37 AM - kenenthk: I just saw someone cook egg in a waffle iron which made me think about deep frying it in pancake batter
May 14, 2018 8:53 AM - Veho: How would you contain the egg and not have it ooze out?
May 14, 2018 8:53 AM - Veho: Or rather, how would you batter the egg?
May 14, 2018 9:13 AM - kenenthk: Scramble it then pour the batter over when done
May 14, 2018 9:16 AM - Veho: So you make a block of scrambled eggs and then deep fry that?
May 14, 2018 9:17 AM - Veho: I'd eat it.
May 14, 2018 9:21 AM - kenenthk: No put the egg yolk in a waffle maker coat it in pancake batter when done then deep fry
May 14, 2018 9:25 AM - Veho: Oh. That might work too.
May 14, 2018 9:26 AM - Veho: I saw a documentary a few years back about a restaurant called Shopsin's, in New York.
May 14, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: And they have the option of covering your order in pancake batter and frying it.
May 14, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: Including a pancake batter.
May 14, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: So there's pancakes covered in pancake batter and then fried.
May 14, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: Legends don't tell how far you can push it.
May 14, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: Probably not too far, old man Shopsin is not a character and he may run you out of the restaurant and ban you for life if you push it.
May 14, 2018 9:34 AM - Veho: Or if he doesn't like you.
May 14, 2018 9:34 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shopsin%27s
May 14, 2018 10:13 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/dmyda07jd2x01.jpg
May 14, 2018 10:17 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=623AC6a6org
May 14, 2018 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ci2hj7CSHI
May 14, 2018 11:54 AM - Veho: You posted that already and I hated it.
May 14, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 14, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: didn't blizzard made an official legacy server for world of warcraft?
May 14, 2018 12:30 PM - migles: a vanilla classic server or something?
May 14, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they did or where working on it
May 14, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/wow-classic-continues-info-hazzikostas/ lol still working on it
May 14, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: what is to be worked on lol
May 14, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't know...
May 14, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: just grab the old files, slap them in some servers
May 14, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: change some stuff to reflect theese new servers and account system, and bam
May 14, 2018 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if a bunch of guys in a garage can set up a classic server you think Blizzard which has access to all the original stuff would be like "OK grab me back up number XXX and I just need the old server out of store room and some account management crap... bam!"
May 14, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles exactly
May 14, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you could just play one of the Blizzlike private WOTLK servers 
May 14, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: maybe they are waiting after the new expansion thing
May 14, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: they might be scared that they can't sell the new game lol
May 14, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: *new dlc\expansion
May 14, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol every expansion after WOTLK sucks lol
May 14, 2018 12:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D1QHxvY.jpg
May 14, 2018 12:57 PM - Localhorst86: noice
May 14, 2018 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho is she smokes she pokes
May 14, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fda.gov/Food/RecallsOutbreaksEmergencies/Outbreaks/UCM604644.htm#recall yeah more egg recalls lol
May 14, 2018 12:59 PM - WeedZ: I'll take a pack of low birth weights.
May 14, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LsaAWGV.jpg
May 14, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: hey psio
May 14, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: i dont understand attacking lol
May 14, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: do i need to continuisly press m1 in the enemies. or i just need to select them and my character automatically attacks
May 14, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: i am asking about the normal attack, no abilities
May 14, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: veho nice milk bags^^
May 14, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVgePkLy79M&feature=em-uploademail
May 14, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it auto attacks migles lol
May 14, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: so my instint to smash my mouse to make her attack faster is wrong?
May 14, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: is there an auto loot key? hate to press to loot and then select the items in the menu
May 14, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used a lot of macro's and my rotation was custom per character class lol but no auto attack is like only something to do if your OP as hell and bored lol
May 14, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah go into the options and select "loot all on click"
May 14, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's in the settings menu
May 14, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you can get an addon like hmm I forget but there are auto loot managers that like don't pick up grey items
May 14, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are nice to keep your bags from getting full of crap items
May 14, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wow.curseforge.com/addons
May 14, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni13xjHvwu4
May 14, 2018 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Weird
May 14, 2018 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: I thought my phone screen was going bad
May 14, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: There were purple splotches in 2 spots on the right side of the screen
May 14, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: But apparently it only happens on some websites like ebay and only happens in chrome
May 14, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it appears on top of anything drawn on the screen like Facebook messenger
May 14, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: There are 2 less visible ones in the same spots on the left side
May 14, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seems to happen on any page with a completely white background
May 14, 2018 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it can indeed move across the screen when I scroll in some cases
May 14, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck, it appears in other apps too
May 14, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: I might have to send this in for repair
May 14, 2018 4:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Some people had this issue (but much worse than me) and a few days/weeks later the screen broke completely
May 14, 2018 4:17 PM - Joe88: switch finally has backup loading coming, now I regret not buying the new one for $223
May 14, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: 223 is a really good price
May 14, 2018 4:51 PM - Joe88: https://slickdeals.net/f/11351407-nintendo-switch-224-with-sitewide-discount?v=1
May 14, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh, 224 is too much
May 14, 2018 5:00 PM - Joe88: lol
May 14, 2018 5:00 PM - Joe88: back then I would have just made up the difference by buying a game anyway
May 14, 2018 5:01 PM - Joe88: and used game prices are shit, only $5 less than new retail most of the time
May 14, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't buy a switch I regret nothing lol
May 14, 2018 5:20 PM - Veho: I'll buy one once they're under $100 and hacked.
May 14, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will wait until I can get it on emulation  lol
May 14, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PxGM1np2hU
May 14, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XdbWYzM4oY
May 14, 2018 6:06 PM - LuigiBlood: I come out of nowhere, here's a question: How good is GBAtemp's sponsor?
May 14, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're fine
May 14, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: No complaints
May 14, 2018 6:08 PM - LuigiBlood: I'm wondering about getting an EZ Flash Omega there and maybe more
May 14, 2018 6:08 PM - LuigiBlood: So I'm just asking
May 14, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Shouldn't be a problem, if your PayPal email is different from your account there they may ask you for transaction ID and such so they can verify the payment
May 14, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: TRJ what you talking about?
May 14, 2018 6:15 PM - LuigiBlood: I haven't made an account and did a guest checkout for now
May 14, 2018 6:16 PM - LuigiBlood: Kept the order info
May 14, 2018 6:16 PM - LuigiBlood: If all goes well I'll make one, I was just kind of cautious
May 14, 2018 6:16 PM - LuigiBlood: Anyway thanks for the info
May 14, 2018 6:19 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 14, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: is there any recent mech games? you know, kinda like the dva in overwatch where you are inside this mech, can eject and play without the mech until you find another
May 14, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: i just watched this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fucTAq3VmbI
May 14, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: and now i am wanting to play a game like that but you know, recent with amazing graphics and such
May 14, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: i seen there is titanfall, but it's both from EA shit and only online
May 14, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Titanfall 2 has a singleplayer IIRC
May 14, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't remember if it's any good though
May 14, 2018 7:36 PM - T-hug: It was good but short
May 14, 2018 7:36 PM - T-hug: Like 5-6hrs
May 14, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HbOCt0g
May 14, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: nice
May 14, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: psio
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: so i was doing this quest in wow, where i had to kill a orc or something and this other player come in a car and looted my kill
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: i got so annoyed
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wish she had more bounce lol
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: is there something i can do?
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles where you in the same party?
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: no
May 14, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shouldn't have been able to loot it... unless he hit it first and you finished it off then it was his kill lol
May 14, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: i was alone, the dude come in the car (i seen him before in the town)
May 14, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: and he looted my shit
May 14, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: i have a hunter class, ranged attack, my pet was killing the boss thing
May 14, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: the moment the guy falls, this other guy comes in grabs the loot and goes in his fancy car
May 14, 2018 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not possible unless you were in a party or he hit the boss first.
May 14, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What Tom said lol
May 14, 2018 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose if it's an NPC it might've just been a part of the quest, but iunno
May 14, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: ho ok
May 14, 2018 7:52 PM - T-hug: Why are there cars in wow
May 14, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: the guys in the town are talking about girls in school who take nudes for his fb friends
May 14, 2018 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like steampunk shit, from the Gnomes and goblins and such
May 14, 2018 7:52 PM - T-hug: Ah lol
May 14, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: yeah it was a flinstones car or some shit lol
May 14, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: the comunity seems kinda cancer
May 14, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: they are just saying shit
May 14, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All MMO communities are cancer lol
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just have to find the few decent people
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or play with IRL friends
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: ho yeah ;C
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: i dont have IRL friends :C
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: at least ones that are into games, or even computers
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles hookers can't use a PC 
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ijHYGWV
May 14, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: the people i know only have a ps4 for fifa shit
May 14, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/m4s0ytB.jpg lol I suspect this is fake but if true hilarious
May 14, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: my cousins are the kind who yell at fortnite lol, they are 14 ish anyway
May 14, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: psio totally makes sense, asks to change a 20 bill, and the cash register doesn't even realize she is low in money
May 14, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: if all she had was 15, how did she went to get his 20 bucks in change?
May 14, 2018 8:01 PM - T-hug: That comic was great
May 14, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked it
May 14, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nk2R73Z.jpg
May 14, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: A true hero of our time.
May 14, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Hcc7A5l.jpg
May 14, 2018 8:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sl2AAmA.jpg
May 14, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b16uoGf
May 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fiyPNnp Tom related lol
May 14, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: I challenge that guy to use a wasp instead of a bee.
May 14, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I pretty much hate wasps... when I used to do cable, like 20% of the boxes I opened had wasp nests in them... I only got stung a few times but those are bastards
May 14, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bg5K3Yb Posting porn lol
May 14, 2018 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck bees
May 14, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom I would have to disagree there, the lotro community is awesome
May 14, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JIQgsVc
May 14, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WEUEY3D lol my best effort is what that guy can pull off in 10 seconds lol
May 14, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FqzNvCG.jpg Optimus not so prime... lol
May 14, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8UIygck It's funny and it
May 14, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: not. lol
May 14, 2018 8:35 PM - T-hug: Haha
May 14, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GEM0y
May 14, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GEPd2 lining up the perfect shot is a real skill in photography... lol
May 14, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn been a member on Tom's Hardware Guide since 2006 lol
May 14, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: tom?
May 14, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: so my pc sudendly has a new HDD
May 14, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: fat 32 formatted but i can't access it
May 14, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/dzzGNZk
May 14, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: that F: drive
May 14, 2018 9:40 PM - migles: doesn't even show in disk management
May 14, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: either nsa just installed a hdd to steal all my files, or windows update fucked up yet again
May 14, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: No way the cash register was that low on money, they had been taking money all day
May 14, 2018 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: TRJ what you talking about?
May 14, 2018 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Huh?
May 14, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles wow has cars? You sure you didn't dream that?
May 14, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: what jdbye? the new hdd?
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: No way the cash register was that low on money, they had been taking money all day < most stores deposit their cash multiple times a day, or at least towards the end of normal bank hours if only once a day. Assuming this is a 24 hour gas station, they likely had someone deposit a majority of the cash in their register by the time the "robbery" happened
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: the picture shows i am not dreaming
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know but they don't deposit all of it
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: They certainly leave more than 15 bucks
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Huh migles? What hdd?
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the store
May 14, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: but there is is no way tom she would reach out to handle a 20 bucks in change, if she was low in money
May 14, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i got plenty of times refused to give change because the store then wouldn't have enough for give change to people
May 14, 2018 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, that comic Psi linked was epic
May 14, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gas Stations don't generally keep a lot of cash on hand anymore, because something like 80-90% of their business is paid via credit/debit cards
May 14, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still more than $15
May 14, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: jdbye you talking about stuff hours ago, i don't knwo what you where refering to when you said my name lol
May 14, 2018 9:53 PM - T3GZdev: had 2 random questions
May 14, 2018 9:53 PM - T3GZdev: 1. back with th eoriginal wii ther ewas a homebrew app calledwiiMC that allowed DVD Playback on the original Wii models.
May 14, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles I mentioned cars and wow it should be pretty obvious unless you've made more comments about cars and wow that I don't know about
May 14, 2018 9:54 PM - T3GZdev: would it be possible to do something like that on WiiU, with DVD/BluRay?
May 14, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: No.
May 14, 2018 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wii U drive is locked down tight and no one managed to make a modchip for it
May 14, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: t3somethingdev, the original wii, but the very first batch ones
May 14, 2018 9:55 PM - T3GZdev: i see, & yes the original wii models, im lucky enough to have  one lol. tessted out the dvd playback while ago. 
May 14, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: nintendo released a revision to the console, silently to remove block that shit, i am not sure if it was the same revisions when they did blocked boot2
May 14, 2018 9:56 PM - T3GZdev: i see so no hardware or software hack for wiiu drive to unlock it.
May 14, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: t3, original wii models, the very first batch, i gonna repeat, they silently fixed that inernally after some months or so, my wii has the gamecube ports and is already locked up :C
May 14, 2018 9:57 PM - T3GZdev: owch
May 14, 2018 9:58 PM - T3GZdev: yes i got my original wiiu day1, as for my wiiu i also got day 1.
May 14, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: you need an original day 1 wii 
May 14, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: either way, is there actually a decent media player for the wii u?
May 14, 2018 9:59 PM - T3GZdev: lol typo sorry i ment. "yes i got my original wii day1, & also my wiiu day 1."
May 14, 2018 9:59 PM - T3GZdev: haven't looked much in wiiu homebrew yet, only Wii, DSi
May 14, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: if homebrew supports it, you can extremly likely use a usb optical drive connected to the wii u lol
May 14, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think so migles
May 14, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: this, if the wii u doesn't actually accepts normal discs
May 14, 2018 10:00 PM - T3GZdev: that would be interesting if possible
May 14, 2018 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Wii U doesn't play DVD/Bluray movies
May 14, 2018 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it did at one put, but apparently I was wrong 
May 14, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: but can homebrew access the disc drive and you know, read files\movies out of it? i know that wii video player was fixed in the wii hardware.. it shiped with the first homebrew channels
May 14, 2018 10:02 PM - T3GZdev: which brings me to my next question. the possibility of using the powersaves USB adapter as a 3ds cart slot for a homebrew(3ds player app for wiiu) & also use USB dvd/bluray drives for movie playback.
May 14, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: 3ds player app? you want to play 3ds games in yoiur wii u? that would require an emulator, nothing to do with the hability of connect the cards into the console
May 14, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom I'd have to disagree that all MMO communities are terrible, lotro's is great
May 14, 2018 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: We've come a long way since runescape
May 14, 2018 10:05 PM - T3GZdev: i mean like for instance the gamecube had the gba player, using ht powersaves 3ds  card adapter trrough usb, ofcourse some kinda emulator would be needed to communicate with the card adapter.
May 14, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: the gamecube player had a real gba inside the plastic accessory
May 14, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: the emulator is not to communicate with the card adapter, its to run the game, and i don't believe the wii u is capable of emulating it
May 14, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: if there was such an emulator, you don't need the adapter at all, you could just download the card off the internet and run it lol
May 14, 2018 10:08 PM - T3GZdev: i see
May 14, 2018 10:09 PM - migles: like you can watch movies in the wii u off a sd card or hdd, you don't require the discs, you just need a program that is able to do it, i bet there is a media player program for the wii u, but i can't say if its any good lol
May 14, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: tom, any tips for the issue i am having with the unknwon hdd showing up in my pc?
May 14, 2018 10:10 PM - T3GZdev: haven't really modded my wiiu yet. XD (only have modded wii, DSi, 3DS)    looking to get a new2DS to mod for the extra hardware boost stuff.
May 14, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: why having both a wii and wii u?
May 14, 2018 10:12 PM - T3GZdev: only reason i haven't modded my wiiu yet, is. the reason i modded my original wii was because when wiiu came out, i just transfer everything to wiiu, so didnt really need wii anymore. but when switch came out, kinda killed the transfer thing XD
May 14, 2018 10:13 PM - T3GZdev: so dont want all my official stuff & homebrew stuff on same console. perhaps get an extra wiiu & mode that maybe.
May 14, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: do you own non nintendo consoles?
May 14, 2018 10:14 PM - T3GZdev: ps1, ps2, sega genesis, saturn, dreamcast, gamegear.
May 14, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: nice
May 14, 2018 10:15 PM - T3GZdev: laptop/galasy s8, grear vr if those count lol
May 14, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: they don't ;O;
May 14, 2018 10:15 PM - T3GZdev: i see you & i think alike. :3
May 14, 2018 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles I believe that 95mb is the efi boot partition (99mb in disk management)
May 14, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: you dont want a modern non nintendo console, maybe a ps4 or xbox?
May 14, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Matches up if you follow the D, E in disk management, logically F would be that partition
May 14, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: thanks jdbye, yes maybe, but that efi partition is fat32? not really sure why windows give it a letter sudendly
May 14, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Now shut up so the shoutbox stops scrolling down every 2 sec 
May 14, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: it kinda doesn't jdbye, D and E are my 2 other hdds
May 14, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: C being my nvme
May 14, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: My windows does that sometimes for unknown reasons, you can hide it again somehow
May 14, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: It does though
May 14, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're assigned letters in the order they appear
May 14, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Except C always being your boot drive
May 14, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Anyway, efi uses FAT32 yeah
May 14, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: okay, probably is fixed with a restart i was not bothered to do it either way
May 14, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: am installing games that i will play for 5 minutes
May 14, 2018 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, the best Wii u media player is actually a Wii media player migles 
May 14, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: can it play real dvds?
May 14, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: lol psio would tell you like 1000 better media players than the wii u ;O;
May 14, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: he is the pro in media player stuff and china stuff
May 14, 2018 10:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: No video player ever shipped with HBC though, dvdx came (much) later to facilitate that but didn't actually play anything on its own
May 14, 2018 10:20 PM - T3GZdev: i see theres a level progession system now on here
May 14, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I finally caught up to the shitbox
May 14, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Could have done that in 5 min if it didn't scroll down constantly
May 14, 2018 10:23 PM - T3GZdev: 
May 14, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Like, it kept scrolling down while I was still trying to get back up to where I was before it scrolled down
May 14, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles it plays isos, I seem to remember hearing something about usb optical drives on wii/Wii u before
May 14, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Very vaguely
May 14, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: so windows update just fucked up all my computer
May 14, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: 20 minutes to install, and restart to a MBR error
May 14, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: can't boot :C
May 14, 2018 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5ToUyiEsD8
May 14, 2018 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight:   
May 14, 2018 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hid a youtube video inside the face. 
May 14, 2018 11:10 PM - Devin: Were the first two seconds of that video English?
May 14, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: for some reason i can't click in the link to open it
May 14, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: but i can open in the face
May 14, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: ;_; my name is after the ninja turtles
May 14, 2018 11:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's a dead link cause I didn't link properly 
May 14, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: ok good night
May 14, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migkes do a repair lol
May 14, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/SmdFhoV
May 14, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like that one
May 14, 2018 11:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Winners don't do drugs Roshambo 
May 14, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 14, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UtLAfcm
May 14, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UtdNc9J
May 14, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UtvAK I have been there lol
May 14, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UtUF0 Sometimes you just have to appreciate a beautiful sunset...
May 15, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UtHLU
May 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Devin: I must resist posting this image that I made. Must.
May 15, 2018 1:34 AM - Devin: But the conversation it relates to was two pages ago. So nevermind. How's it going Psi?
May 15, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am dying to know this image you made
May 15, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am doing OK just posting my random garbage hoping to make someone laugh lol
May 15, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FBjiZwO I so hope they practice the lines like this... lol
May 15, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still better than those terrible "On ice" things... I think you had to be on ice to watch them...
May 15, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they still make those?
May 15, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.disneyonice.com/dare-to-dream?h=1
May 15, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god they do
May 15, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kKGB1 ROTFLMAO
May 15, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kKeiYLQ
May 15, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kKdV0
May 15, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ooBmaKSWGuo?t=221 OK If this doesn't make someone laugh


----------



## TaigaChat (May 16, 2018)

May 15, 2018 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy crap just played "Legendary Wings" for the arcade... I had the NES version growing up so I always thought "The arcade version must be way better!!" lol nope... NES version slightly worse graphics... in the resolution department but artwork is leaps better and gameplay is superior too.
May 15, 2018 4:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lPnIvnn.gif
May 15, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho you think she was on some drugs?
May 15, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She seemed to freak out like something was trying to eat her lol
May 15, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kKwQk
May 15, 2018 5:28 AM - Veho: I think she tripped over something, tried to regain balance by stumbling forward, and ran into the wall.
May 15, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol could be either way was hilarious
May 15, 2018 5:38 AM - Veho: Sort of like this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPMAO2nzQnc
May 15, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Girl you trippin!
May 15, 2018 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DEIZj
May 15, 2018 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like that one https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=EHo_9wnnUTE
May 15, 2018 6:40 AM - Veho: To be fair, most of the current cities more or less congealed together.
May 15, 2018 6:41 AM - Veho: So the roads were built around stuff and wherever there was free space, not by any sensible plan.
May 15, 2018 8:02 AM - kenenthk: https://consequenceofsound.net/2018/05/womens-group-spotify-removal/
May 15, 2018 9:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nPF8my1
May 15, 2018 10:11 AM - migles: boobs https://imgur.com/gallery/Z18VqeV
May 15, 2018 10:14 AM - Veho: Witch 'er? Would I ever!
May 15, 2018 10:19 AM - migles: nice nice
May 15, 2018 10:24 AM - Localhorst86: freckles. Very yes!
May 15, 2018 10:28 AM - ShawnTRods: Quick question
May 15, 2018 10:29 AM - ShawnTRods: if I set my switch's location to australia while setting it up first time. if i wanna purchase stuff from e-shop, can I use my UK credit card? as its registered to a UK address
May 15, 2018 10:29 AM - ShawnTRods: I need to set it to AU because of time zone and faster release time for some games
May 15, 2018 10:57 AM - migles: sorry i dont know about that shawn
May 15, 2018 10:57 AM - migles: you probably are better of creating a thread, or searching, because i am sure i seen someone asking that same thing before
May 15, 2018 11:04 AM - ShawnTRods: found the answer  took a while lol. basically gotta buy e-shop cards and use those to top up the account -.-
May 15, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yup
May 15, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: But you receive the codes immediately in your email if you buy from the right place
May 15, 2018 1:02 PM - ShawnTRods: any recommended places to buy from?
May 15, 2018 1:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAQjvPyxEj4
May 15, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: am playing age of empires 2 lol
May 15, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: the english are a nasty race
May 15, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: the game is fun lol
May 15, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: never played it before
May 15, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: i had a similair game "tzar"
May 15, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: and i did tried out age of mythology which also seemed very intersting but this ain't my style of games..
May 15, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: but did tried it when i was a kid, when i was just into shooters mostly lol
May 15, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: i want to play that one again some time later
May 15, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: sadly gog doesn't appear to have either :C
May 15, 2018 5:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O________________________________O
May 15, 2018 5:07 PM - migles: sup angel
May 15, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can use any credit card anywhere but depending on how paranoid your credit card company is they may try to block the transaction thinking it's a scam.... I have mine locked a couple of times a year because of all the Chinese orders... makes it a pain in the ass I have to call the company and say "Yes it's me and yes I did try to spend 4 bucks in China..."
May 15, 2018 5:35 PM - SirNapkin1334: how fast is the shoutbox thread?
May 15, 2018 5:35 PM - SirNapkin1334: not very apparently
May 15, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depepends lol
May 15, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends even lol
May 15, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IUteE75.jpg
May 15, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OaJzloU.jpg
May 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4IwXL
May 15, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4IkRj5u
May 15, 2018 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: D_D
May 15, 2018 6:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look, double D 
May 15, 2018 6:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now roshambo will laugh 
May 15, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rojiy9a0O7U
May 15, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: That chick has some balls
May 15, 2018 8:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where are they? 
May 15, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crocodile Dundee was fondling them lol
May 15, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6fgPX3NjyA
May 15, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol Psi related to that pic you posted
May 15, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Move along, nothing to see here. https://imgur.com/gallery/1gb6uZB
May 15, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 15, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8-WcD4FGy4
May 15, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52458186 lol this set is not worth over 200 bucks...
May 15, 2018 11:34 PM - AsPika2219: Happy fasting day in Ramadan which begins Thursday in Malaysia! 
May 15, 2018 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi that's auctions for you
May 16, 2018 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: AsPika meanwhile we are gorging ourselves on buffet food on Thursday... National day lol
May 16, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ramadon sounds like noodles lol
May 16, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PseIyJV
May 16, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XrYdVs8
May 16, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NEHBUz7
May 16, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T0T8jwY
May 16, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ua116JU
May 16, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FMesf lol fat lazy cat...
May 16, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FMAIZ
May 16, 2018 3:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TUwyolM.png
May 16, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OOyfEgK_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 16, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho !!! 
May 16, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news everyone I'm going to live longer and post more!!! Muhahahaha!!!!! https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611018/a-stealthy-harvard-startup-wants-to-reverse-aging-in-dogs-and-humans-could-be-next/


----------



## TaigaChat (May 17, 2018)

May 16, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can now complain about how the PS7 sucks and 20K 4D screens are a gimmick!
May 16, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also how my 2600 still works 
May 16, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20K res would be kind of interesting from a pure tech idea but practical use really have a tough time even seeing a need beyond 1080 for video I guess games could use more?
May 16, 2018 6:32 AM - Veho: The human eye can only see 480p anyway  
May 16, 2018 6:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yZcXOL8
May 16, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Sad that lois lane died
May 16, 2018 6:47 AM - Localhorst86: HEY! Spoilers!
May 16, 2018 6:58 AM - VitaType: 4D screen. Huh?
May 16, 2018 7:31 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZcocUEU
May 16, 2018 7:49 AM - kenenthk: A hot woman wears a two piece million views
May 16, 2018 7:51 AM - Localhorst86: naked cosplay is easy
May 16, 2018 8:06 AM - Veho: It's very accurate and true to the original, yall just satly jelly fucks.
May 16, 2018 8:06 AM - Veho: *salty
May 16, 2018 8:08 AM - Localhorst86: nah, it's just an easy cosplay target because the source material is basically naked
May 16, 2018 8:09 AM - Localhorst86: I want to see a sexy zoidberg cosplay
May 16, 2018 8:09 AM - Localhorst86: dare I google that?
May 16, 2018 8:11 AM - Localhorst86: better not
May 16, 2018 8:14 AM - Veho: See, a sexy Zoidberg cosplay would be inaccurate and obvious pandering.
May 16, 2018 8:15 AM - Localhorst86: but it takes skill to make it work.
May 16, 2018 8:15 AM - Veho: No.
May 16, 2018 8:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YBZVRkd
May 16, 2018 8:21 AM - Localhorst86: what is this a cosplay of? Blue Man Group?
May 16, 2018 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mystic lol
May 16, 2018 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mystique even
May 16, 2018 8:25 AM - Veho: Mis-Teeq
May 16, 2018 8:25 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1kE0MMfr20
May 16, 2018 8:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HS8zYY2
May 16, 2018 8:39 AM - Localhorst86: I never was a fan of star trek
May 16, 2018 9:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pblFfaB.jpg
May 16, 2018 10:16 AM - T-hug: Jose dun fucked up
May 16, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: veho nice!!!
May 16, 2018 11:26 AM - migles: how come she has bigger boobs in some pictures and smaller boobs in anothers? ho wait, are they even the same girl?
May 16, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: that's a dude: https://i.imgur.com/LjtHCFN.jpg
May 16, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: and this is the best one: https://i.imgur.com/kfB3Obv.jpg
May 16, 2018 11:57 AM - Veho: migles is all about that booty.
May 16, 2018 12:02 PM - Localhorst86: migles likes 'em thicc
May 16, 2018 12:18 PM - Veho: A lot of men like 'em thick as a brick.
May 16, 2018 12:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/v3FO2zl
May 16, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/torNFwU
May 16, 2018 2:12 PM - Veho: It's like that "cheap cosplay guy" but with fashion.
May 16, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: guy?
May 16, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: she is kinda ugly in the face, but its a woman
May 16, 2018 2:23 PM - Veho: I didn't say she was a guy, I said she did something similar to what that cosplay guy does. Bad joke, migles.
May 16, 2018 2:23 PM - Veho: https://www.boredpanda.com/low-cost-cosplay-anucha-saengchart/
May 16, 2018 2:27 PM - Localhorst86: did we just assume her gender?
May 16, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L60mMDx
May 16, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: For smoother strokes, remember to clean your balls.
May 16, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l5uXGGT.mp4
May 16, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dASwGxG
May 16, 2018 2:59 PM - Veho: kek
May 16, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B13EfYK migles would love this lol
May 16, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/r3Lfmpc.jpg
May 16, 2018 3:07 PM - Veho: Stop the violence  ;O;
May 16, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B101E
May 16, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My poor dogo lol
May 16, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: only normal oreoes here :C
May 16, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles they have more Oreo's than in that pic here 
May 16, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually at the store though, there are several fat people in those electric scooters looking at them...
May 16, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: we got more white brand oreos than real oreos
May 16, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: scooters in shopping, that's one of the fewest things that i am happy to don't live there
May 16, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but you probably have more healthy foods there lol
May 16, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: i am toatlly fine with whellchairs and i do even enjoy seing people shopping like normal, but fuck fat turds scooters
May 16, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles omg yes.. trust me when I am power walking to the back of the store near me to grab something.... and there is a 500 pound mother fucker in one those scooter things doing like 0.1 miles an hour....
May 16, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally agree migles lazy fucks wouldn't be so fat if they got up and moved some.
May 16, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I am a super model or anything but I refuse to let myself get that fat and lazy lol
May 16, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: psio do you like age of empires 2?
May 16, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: i suck so much at theese games :C
May 16, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: i just want to create a fucking huge town with all the buildings and etc, i end up the entire game hoarding resources and building and upgrading, and my enemy concentrates in the army building and takes me down lol
May 16, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Age of Empires 2 I haven't played that I know of hmmm let me check lol
May 16, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have part 3 now and omg it's hard
May 16, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not impossible hard but very complex like the flight sim of RTS games lol
May 16, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Age of Mythologies is a bit more on the easier side and in my opinion more fun 
May 16, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh never mind I have "Age of Wonders III" I thought it was Age of Empires lol
May 16, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That explains why I was so confused, I was like "Well I don't remember it looking like this but I never played III so maybe?" lol
May 16, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: age of mythology is also fun 
May 16, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ELLBkO8
May 16, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too many "Age of" games lol
May 16, 2018 4:35 PM - Veho: Age of Ages
May 16, 2018 4:45 PM - T-hug: Lol that gif was on the news here
May 16, 2018 5:02 PM - Veho: The pile driver?
May 16, 2018 5:09 PM - T-hug: Yeah
May 16, 2018 5:09 PM - T-hug: Carry the wife contest or something
May 16, 2018 5:15 PM - Veho: That hold might be easiest to maintain and good for the balance, but the downside is that it puts her head right next to the farthole.
May 16, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reverse Tomb Stone Pile Driver!
May 16, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that GIF's with sound will add the wrestling sounds to it lol
May 16, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VMlo4kL
May 16, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VMsea I found some veggies to go with that Chicken
May 16, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VMFaf4y OK this one legit made me laugh out loud,
May 16, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zzACm If I had my way I would know the instant Wonder Woman had breast cancer.... lol
May 16, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You
May 16, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You checked 10 times already today" lol
May 16, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wmb9i
May 16, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: Warning:
May 16, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/G7XuS
May 16, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: You were warned.
May 16, 2018 5:48 PM - Memoir: That's... Demented..
May 16, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WmobBN6
May 16, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wmy39 You ever snort coke?
May 16, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OH1lW
May 16, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WmJP6
May 16, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ga4h2CP
May 16, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gaWTm a relaxing cruise they said... lol
May 16, 2018 6:10 PM - Veho: And the ship looks like something took a bite out of the stern.
May 16, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TUwyolM.png
May 16, 2018 6:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/p3gjo0Z
May 16, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i think the blue car is now even more compact
May 16, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPSWorostIc
May 16, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Keep an eye out for neighbours like these.
May 16, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gaJfy
May 16, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOtrwQa
May 16, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOVPl
May 16, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/xOBSbSD
May 16, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: lmao I want to find out what flower that is so I can try it on mom's cats
May 16, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: That chick has all the important bits 
May 16, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: I could live without legs tbh it's not like I use them much
May 16, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd just have to find alternate forms of transport
May 16, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/Hs6H42D.jpg
May 16, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg I do that all the fucking time
May 16, 2018 9:13 PM - Nerdtendo: Don't wanna make a thread for this. When do y'all think we'll see most emulators update for 5.X.X.?
May 16, 2018 9:16 PM - Memoir: Asap
May 16, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nerdtendo 2 months
May 16, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tbh probably not until Atmosphere is released
May 16, 2018 9:29 PM - Nerdtendo: Thats what I was assuming. Any word on when that will happen?
May 16, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: June I think they said
May 16, 2018 10:35 PM - Ericthegreat: Probably a couple weeks - a month
May 16, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol hijack the Nintendo E3 stream and announce switch CFW
May 16, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 16, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: "hello, this is the hackers, we would just like to announce that CFW is released so you can pirate all of those awesome/mediocre games that were just shown, kthxbai"
May 16, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: gbatemp will ask nintendo questions
May 16, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: i am sure they will be answer with a mad face saying "we dont like you" because gbatemp loves free games
May 16, 2018 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Heh
May 16, 2018 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think they'd say that
May 16, 2018 11:02 PM - Ericthegreat: I doubt
May 16, 2018 11:02 PM - Ericthegreat: They will know what gbatemp is
May 16, 2018 11:03 PM - Chary: They know us enough to invite us to E3 for the third time
May 16, 2018 11:03 PM - Chary: But not enough to know we're hackers
May 16, 2018 11:03 PM - Chary: The only company at E3 that knows what gbatemp is is XSEED
May 16, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: chary will you be the one to interview»
May 16, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: ?
May 16, 2018 11:04 PM - Chary: Yeah
May 16, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: it will be a video thing or just questions in paper?
May 16, 2018 11:04 PM - Chary: If they say video is fine I'll take video
May 16, 2018 11:05 PM - Chary: They haven't told me yet if it's okay. Usually they're fine with videos at their booth
May 16, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: nice, really want to see a video interview
May 16, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: what kind of questions are you thinking to ask them?
May 16, 2018 11:09 PM - Chary: Not sure honestly. Might ask simple stuff. Most things I'm sure they'll say "we can't answer" to
May 16, 2018 11:10 PM - Chary: For the sake of jokes I might ask if they know what gbatemp is
May 16, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Heh
May 16, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sure Nintendo has spies on gbatemp
May 16, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: But whoever you talk to might not know that
May 16, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: yeah thats why i am wondering what questions to ask, you got very little room,  either they can't reply and avoid to answer some stuff, while the questions they can answer is the same stuff already known :C
May 16, 2018 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think the community should suggest questions then the best ones get picked
May 16, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: jdbye i already tought about that, but i am sure the kiddos will go just ask about piracy shit
May 16, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: but sure
May 16, 2018 11:19 PM - migles: i really wanted to know info about the next switch, will it be a mini or a xl?
May 16, 2018 11:19 PM - migles: but i am sure they can't discuss or know about it :C
May 16, 2018 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Piracy shit obviously will be ignored
May 16, 2018 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nintendo has made their stance on piracy pretty clear and the questions could be answered by reading the piracy section on their website anyway
May 16, 2018 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: It should be questions that don't have an obvious answer and haven't already been answered
May 16, 2018 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Make them count since they'll probably only get to ask like 5-10
May 16, 2018 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: And nothing they obviously won't answer
May 16, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: do theese booths got someone like developers or is just people hired for theese? wondering if the people in the booth will actually know anything about nintendo except for the 1 hour training
May 16, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will have no information outside of what Nintendo tells them  lol
May 16, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if they do there will be a lot of NDA's covering that information
May 16, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: so, they are hired people who never heard of super mario before :C
May 16, 2018 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: They'll have plenty of information, but also a lot of NDA stuff
May 16, 2018 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: And probably not any of the really juicy secret information
May 16, 2018 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: They wouldn't be trusted with that
May 16, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles those booth babes are paid to look hot not sit around eating cheetos and playing Mario 
May 16, 2018 11:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think booth babes are that common at E3 anymore
May 16, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably not
May 16, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly 
May 16, 2018 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: But well the big devs usually have better things to do than sit in booths and greet people and answer questions
May 16, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the advent of the Internet E3 has lost a lot of it's charm, kind of gone the way of the physical magazine
May 16, 2018 11:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: So you'll get someone that might know quite a bit but won't know any specific details much beyond what's already public
May 16, 2018 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: But will be able to answer simple questions
May 16, 2018 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devs usually show up at smaller conventions with indie stuff but not big conventions like this that are only for the big players
May 16, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh also GDC
May 16, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you want to talk to actual devs go to GDC
May 16, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GDC is awesome usually
May 16, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the presentations when they are ready for new DX functions or new engines.
May 16, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although lately it seems like graphics have kind of hit a temporary wall for improvements, I guess with enough hardware thrown at it current levels of DirectX and OpenGL can make photo realistic stuff?
May 16, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta get that quad stacked 1080 Ti GPU chip for real time ray tracing lol
May 16, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2130142/ rated 3.1 out of 10... I wonder if its so bad it's good or if its just plain bad... lol
May 16, 2018 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think they've hit a wall
May 16, 2018 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10xx series is a lot more powerful than 9xx
May 16, 2018 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: And Volta promises to be even better
May 16, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't mean the GPU's I mean games...
May 16, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like The newest FarCry doesn't really look any better than 2/3/4
May 16, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe 2.... but 3 and 4 definitely look about the same lol
May 16, 2018 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well GPUs are the main thing holding games back lol
May 16, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: At this point graphics have gotten so good that improvements aren't very visible and big improvements take time and a lot of horsepower
May 16, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would blame game consoles but damn new PS4 and Xbox are like a mini 1080 in them lol
May 16, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some new approach will be needed for a giant leap in graphics... like instead of using rendered textures some company says "fuck it" and uses photo's as textures...
May 16, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than production costs I am not sure why they have not already.
May 17, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sure people already tried that
May 17, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Photos don't loop very well though
May 17, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Textures in games need to repeat without it being obvious
May 17, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tile, not loop
May 17, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but I think with out real pictures as textures asking an artist to make ceiling tiles or brick wall or grass that looks like a photo is tough
May 17, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they already 3D scan people into games? They just need to upscale to buildings  lol
May 17, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe with drones getting cheaper...
May 17, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5KQG6T3
May 17, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/inTUueN
May 17, 2018 1:57 AM - Joe88: I wasnt aware toms guide was toms hardware
May 17, 2018 1:57 AM - Joe88: already had an account, what the hell happened to their forums
May 17, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh it took a nose dive a while back 
May 17, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
May 17, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to be really active on there... I joined in like 2006
May 17, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Feels like a lifetime ago in tech terms, https://www.computerhope.com/history/2006.htm lol Core2Duo was launching that year.
May 17, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2V2H4EKCM1A
May 17, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11eJDYR9-6M Pokemon for Switch rumor thing lol
May 17, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYNCVQFi_3A
May 17, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maKM-hypsXw
May 17, 2018 3:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nUUB7Hl.jpg
May 17, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I seen that one like an hour ago thought it was kick ass looking lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 18, 2018)

May 17, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ltm0H
May 17, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lte9YGR
May 17, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ltgyLZW LOL
May 17, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tTth6.gif
May 17, 2018 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ltq5mHi
May 17, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oS8UXVsIiP4
May 17, 2018 5:02 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 17, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Subaru?
May 17, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nani Nani Poopoo!
May 17, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: Warui.
May 17, 2018 5:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WysapUf
May 17, 2018 5:51 AM - Veho: http://hanabi.autoweek.com/sites/default/files/styles/gen-932-524/public/surfite.jpg?itok=ltiK5C2W
May 17, 2018 6:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xW0mZCl
May 17, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VGBZxLL.jpg
May 17, 2018 6:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WFnwNgv.jpg
May 17, 2018 6:42 AM - Veho: imgur weebms now include sound.
May 17, 2018 6:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ln3B85E
May 17, 2018 6:42 AM - Veho: It's muted by default but you can unmute it.
May 17, 2018 6:52 AM - Veho: And imgur has become youtube.
May 17, 2018 6:55 AM - Veho: Where did the "convert thread to blog" feature go?  
May 17, 2018 7:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Jjj47lv.png
May 17, 2018 7:46 AM - Localhorst86: wait, so animated pictures can now have sound?
May 17, 2018 7:46 AM - Localhorst86: What a time to be alive!
May 17, 2018 10:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/e1CEkav
May 17, 2018 10:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Pixel boobs
May 17, 2018 10:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: There are two whole pixels
May 17, 2018 11:04 AM - Localhorst86: those aren't pixels, they are polygons
May 17, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: you stole what i was about to say localhost
May 17, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: i was promissed pixel boobs and i got lied
May 17, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: i am in love> https://imgur.com/gallery/0mkTMWA
May 17, 2018 11:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Technically they are voxels but same difference
May 17, 2018 11:25 AM - Veho: Are they? Are they really?
May 17, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2q0wtJh
May 17, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2qFVlHL Ghost 2 : Skeleton!
May 17, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: psio my brother from another mother how are you?
May 17, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: so i am getting like tons of mails and stuff of websites i am registered about: "To keep pace with the new data protection laws taking effect from May 25, 2018 in the European Union, we will be updating our terms of service and privacy policies."
May 17, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: can someone enlight me about what did changed?
May 17, 2018 1:30 PM - Flame: migles  my brother from another mother how are you?
May 17, 2018 1:30 PM - Flame: @migles fucks nows.... shit not even lawyers now
May 17, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: flame, was?
May 17, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: *what?
May 17, 2018 1:34 PM - Flame: what at what?
May 17, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: the last sentence?
May 17, 2018 1:34 PM - Flame: its small print with language which is hard to understand.
May 17, 2018 1:35 PM - Flame: so even lawyers would have difficulty to understand
May 17, 2018 1:35 PM - Flame: its something to do about we will keep your data safe and private
May 17, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: shit
May 17, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: scouts honour
May 17, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: so nop good news like i can access and demand to data about me to be deleted :C
May 17, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: you can if you have time honey
May 17, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: but
May 17, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: nobody got time 4 dat
May 17, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: hey flame
May 17, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: you got a 3ds right?
May 17, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: yep
May 17, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: you gonna give me a new one?
May 17, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: no, i just can't figure out how to make freeshop work C
May 17, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: :C
May 17, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: i applied the URL for that tickets site but no games show up :C
May 17, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit Flame hey 
May 17, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like just missed you got lost in the interwebs lol
May 17, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus about to try to find something to eat, not sure what my wife wants me to go buy something lol
May 17, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: well, buy her wifey stuff?
May 17, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: i don't know what wifes like lol, i know girls like dolls, but mature people generally only males like dolls
May 17, 2018 1:47 PM - Flame: why dont you scan the barcode?
May 17, 2018 1:47 PM - Flame: you might be entering the url wrong
May 17, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: i mean, i scanned the qr code lol
May 17, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: and after scanning it, i even read it letter by letter to see if it was wrong
May 17, 2018 1:48 PM - Flame: it didn't work
May 17, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 17, 2018 1:48 PM - Flame: ???
May 17, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: it doesn, wait, can i pm you? maybe you have a clue of what is going on
May 17, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She had decided, she wants "Denny's" now the 2 hours of deciding what she wants from there lol
May 17, 2018 1:49 PM - Flame: sure migles
May 17, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles clear your browser history and cache
May 17, 2018 1:50 PM - Flame: lol
May 17, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: reboot your PC and try again  lol
May 17, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: damn psio, will you get her the dude and do a three way?
May 17, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might also delete your cookies
May 17, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles she can't even handle me let alone someone else on top of lol
May 17, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: is it dennys from that linus sex tips or other dennys?
May 17, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dennys.com/food/slams/
May 17, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Denny's lol
May 17, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like IHOP but better I think (depending on the dish)
May 17, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although seriously it's been years since I went to an IHOP
May 17, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: flame
May 17, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: apaprently i just had a old non maintained fork of freeshop lol
May 17, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: had 2.1 or 2.2 something lol
May 17, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you needed to update your shizzle
May 17, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: i tought i was already updated lol
May 17, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: the thing is, after the dude went to prizon there is several forks apparently and i tought i had the good one
May 17, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: now it worked
May 17, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles the guy went to prison?
May 17, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is this that child porn thing that happened a while back?
May 17, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: the dude who created freeshop was a child abuser\molester or something, he went to the prizon
May 17, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I remember that  sad in multiple ways
May 17, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PadUcAs
May 17, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DBvVB4r
May 17, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why is adding game gennie codes for the NES such a pain in emulators? Like very few have them automatically but like DS all is auto
May 17, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Easiest one is Nostalgia NES Pro but you still have to click the link open a browser and copy the codes one at a time lol
May 17, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gamegenie.com/cheats/gamegenie/nes/super_mario_bros_3.html
May 17, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of copy and pasta
May 17, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe you can copy paste the whole thing into a file
May 17, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those lists aren't really made for copy pasting
May 17, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I feel like maybe some sort of CSV or excel file would be best... lol
May 17, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it would have to be in some sort of format and the emulator would need a function like Load Game > Cheat Function > Pick from list of games > Pick cheats.
May 17, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NES Games have no header information like DS games (one of the reasons found for no auto cheat function.)
May 17, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So games like Super Mario Brothers 3 have like 20 possible names, SMB3 Super Mario Bro's 3 and so on...
May 17, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that issue could be side stepped by having a list of games with cheats in the cheat function and use selects them.
May 17, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: user
May 17, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda clunky the other option would be some sort of "match the list to your list function"
May 17, 2018 3:50 PM - Joe88: what other games should I grab https://i.imgur.com/3HxkExJ.png
May 17, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario Kart and Mario Odyssey? You probably have the rest on PC or just they suck lol
May 17, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, hopping on that Switch piracy shit Joe?
May 17, 2018 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or name the cheat file the same as the rom
May 17, 2018 3:53 PM - Joe88: yup, though all I have all the game dumps right now
May 17, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah a lot of emulators go that route but it's a lot of work.
May 17, 2018 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe Kamiko
May 17, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You pretty much got all the good Switch stuff. Though IMO you shouldn't bother with the ports unless you really really want a portable Skyrim or Rocket League and such
May 17, 2018 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's not much work
May 17, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Golf Story maybe, that was pretty nice
May 17, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you like weird RPGs and Golf
May 17, 2018 3:54 PM - Joe88: I'm waiting for dumps of those, its pretty much only BBB doing it
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Golf story sounds weird
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe buy Kamiko it's dirt cheap anyway
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of that Basket ball RPG game lol
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something Gaiden
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: WAIT!
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: dumps of switch games
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: ??
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was an interesting game. Kinda funny, kinda cringey with le mumus
May 17, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes Flame
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure Flame. BBB dumped Switch games ages ago
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: to pirate mobile
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TX is releasing their CFW thing in a few weeks
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That will play Switch dumps
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barkley,_Shut_Up_and_Jam:_Gaiden
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then Atmosphere will come out a few days later, and can do the same thing for free 
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just waiting for the Switch emulator on the Nvidia Shield TV lol
May 17, 2018 3:56 PM - Joe88: these are all the current dumps http://nswdb.com/
May 17, 2018 3:57 PM - Joe88: maybe i'll grab Shantae also
May 17, 2018 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Atmosphere won't run roms out of the box
May 17, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (I think Nintendo having 4GB's of RAM VS 3 on the Shield TV makes it a no go) lol
May 17, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but you know within a week someone will have a loader out
May 17, 2018 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Couple months maybe, I doubt a week or it would have happened with Hakete already
May 17, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want those Chinese GameCube ports for Shield TV 
May 17, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who's to say TX's loader couldn't be used on Atmosphere though?
May 17, 2018 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: You mean Chinese GameCube emulators 
May 17, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I could already play Sunshine on it.... lol
May 17, 2018 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom true but I doubt TX would make it easy
May 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye no Nintendo has some sort of weird conversions for Shield TV but only in China for some reason....
May 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe. I'm curious how their "OS only" thing is going to work
May 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Are they going to use licenses or something?
May 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's stopping people from pirating that? Lol
May 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/nintendo-games-coming-to-the-nvidia-shield-in-china-1821000990
May 17, 2018 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah I was wondering about that too
May 17, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom probably some sort of encryption on the dongle
May 17, 2018 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably just a heavily DRM'd PC tool
May 17, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah
May 17, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Psi, they're releasing just the "OS" so you don't need the dongle
May 17, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you just use a jig or whatever
May 17, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm weird lol
May 17, 2018 4:03 PM - Flame: can't wait to pirate the piracy tool
May 17, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pirate ception lol
May 17, 2018 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: The os is almost as much as the dongle though lol
May 17, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's BS IMO lol
May 17, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be at least a little cheaper
May 17, 2018 4:06 PM - Joe88: seems their dongle is updatable
May 17, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Upgrayyed
May 17, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might buy one, but I'll wait and see if their OS is "piratable" so I don't have to bother lol
May 17, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: i am disgusted by they actions on how much it cost
May 17, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: we should get for tree fidy
May 17, 2018 4:17 PM - Joe88: maybe I should grab the labo kits 1 and 2 so I can pirate cardboard
May 17, 2018 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi they are emulated
May 17, 2018 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: 100% confirmed
May 17, 2018 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, I'm probably getting a dongle anyway because I wn
May 17, 2018 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Want it for the portability
May 17, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye hmmm I wonder if I could grab that emulator lol
May 17, 2018 4:21 PM - Joe88: I wonder if they originally had a modchip at first but because of the rcm jig they didnt need it anymore
May 17, 2018 4:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OpMrayy.gifv
May 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:21 PM - Joe88: I wonder if they originally had a modchip at first but because of the rcm jig they didnt need it anymore < I think so, IIRC one of their older "news announcements" was that they had both a soldered and a solderless version of their exploit
May 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine their soldered version was some kind of modchip
May 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I suppose it could've just been soldering the joycon pins, too, but that's kinda dumb lol
May 17, 2018 5:11 PM - Devin: Their lastest announcement says "First line of SX products" so they're probably still working on it.
May 17, 2018 5:12 PM - Devin: Probably felt a little rushed too due to Atmosphere having that June 15th tentative release date.
May 17, 2018 5:14 PM - Devin: Did any reviewers/staff manage to secure a review sample? I'm really curious as to what the dongle's PCB looks like.
May 17, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, someone's getting a sample sent to them sometime soon
May 17, 2018 5:22 PM - Devin: Sweetness. Hopefully some good pictures are taken. I've yet to beat Kirby/DBZ so I'm not too interested in the piracy portion myself. The only other games I want are BOTW and Bayonetta 1/2. 
May 17, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol. I'm gonna pirate a few games, Kirby is one of them. Not sure what else just yet, gotta look at the releases
May 17, 2018 5:35 PM - Devin: lol. Do you still have that janky Switch or did you manage to scam find someone to sell/trade it to?
May 17, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/galactic-civilizations-ii-ultimate-edition
May 17, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Free game
May 17, 2018 5:45 PM - ThoD: you could have just posted on my sticky about it (doing it now to make sure more people see it)
May 17, 2018 5:46 PM - Duo8: i hope you all are preserving the balance by pirating all games for all systems
May 17, 2018 5:46 PM - Duo8: like i do
May 17, 2018 5:49 PM - ThoD: of course we pirate, but freebies are freebies, allows us to be able to play games even if the torrents stop having seeders, so it's hard to pass by
May 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:35 PM - Devin: lol. Do you still have that janky Switch or did you manage to scam find someone to sell/trade it to? < I still have it, I just bought a screen replacement off of Aliexpress though
May 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping it really is just a borked screen and nothing else wrong lol
May 17, 2018 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still on like 3.0 or 3.0.1 or something, I haven't used it in forever
May 17, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't it just the backlight?
May 17, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0O_bRUF8BM
May 17, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's for you Tom lol
May 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: https://ksr-ugc.imgix.net/assets/021/193/447/22ba4ac397bcaebc3ed1531c500c0f1e_original.gif?w=680&fit=max&v=1526029300&auto=format&gif-q=50&q=92&s=62d2de989ef1704886fe4d5c9c484098
May 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: If the other side of the keyboard flaps had a gamepad on it, this would be the perfect form factor.
May 17, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it has wings!!!
May 17, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: It will fly away.
May 17, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: It's some sort of "digital typewriter" for people with ADD.
May 17, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: Who can't work on a normal laptop because ooooh look a distraction.
May 17, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: That, and also for hipsters.
May 17, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: ...let's face it, primarily for hipsters.
May 17, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Interesting design
May 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think IBM had a laptop that kind of did something like that
May 17, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also the thinkpads had some interesting designs too, one in particular where the keyboard is in 2 halves that slide out to each side when you open it so you get a full size keyboard on a small form factor though rather bulky laptop
May 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: They had that cool zig-zag unfolding thing.
May 17, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Butterfly keyboard i think lgr called it
May 17, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLj3aCfqzOM
May 17, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: Wasn't even that bulky.
May 17, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di3vhELi6P0
May 17, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: I'm posting this solely because of the title.
May 17, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gsqC_ohwVwI?t=55
May 17, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: Poor dog.
May 17, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonight turtles dine on testicle soup! lol
May 17, 2018 6:45 PM - Veho: Remember to neuter your dog to spare him the agony of having his balls chewed off by a tortoise.
May 17, 2018 6:45 PM - Veho: Or something.
May 17, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 17, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is I feel bad for the dog and I feel bad for laughing... but I still laughed lol
May 17, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nah but the small size made the bulk far more apparent
May 17, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: My gaming laptop is probably more bulky tbh
May 17, 2018 6:48 PM - Veho: To be fair, all laptops were bulky those days.
May 17, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: For the time it was a perfectly normal amount of bulk
May 17, 2018 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I really like that idea though, and some ultrabooks or chromebooks should try to make a similar thing and improve on it
May 17, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like laptops in the future will just be your phone and a bluetooth type thing implanted in your brain
May 17, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No need for a keyboard in the matrix lol
May 17, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye did you post the free game thing?
May 17, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so thank you  I always wanted to try that one.
May 17, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NjEfXUy
May 17, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh yes it was you lol
May 17, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I thought that was like an ET porn spoof lol
May 17, 2018 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah looks interesting, looks pretty similar to stellaris though which my friend says is better and improves upon it in every way
May 17, 2018 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Stellaris is fun, I don't mind free games though
May 17, 2018 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: I will pretty much take any free game I see unless it's a genre I hate
May 17, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to try them all lol
May 17, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I didn't think I would like that Clustertruck game but it's fun for a bit. (I can see myself only playing it for like 10 hours total at most)
May 17, 2018 7:02 PM - T-hug: you get it on switch?
May 17, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it was free so I gave it a try and it's fun (almost would be a mini game on something else)
May 17, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug no I got it for free on PC with Amazon Prime and Twitch they gave away like 5 free games.
May 17, 2018 7:03 PM - T-hug: ah
May 17, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I downloaded them all and tried them all, for free they where all worth the download but I am not sure I would pay for any of them lol
May 17, 2018 7:04 PM - Devin: Clustertruck is really fun. Grabbed it from a Humble Bundle a few months back.
May 17, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Psyconaughts I kind of have to take that back... since I own it on the PS2 lol
May 17, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Clustertruck is pretty good for what it is
May 17, 2018 7:04 PM - Devin: Just wait till the Halloween levels Psi.
May 17, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh "High Hell" was one of the games, you all should try it if you get the chance 
May 17, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of a fast paced mini FPS where each level is like maybe 1-2 minutes long
May 17, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7Jf643GryF8?t=54
May 17, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: fucking shit about the AI in age of empires
May 17, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: me vs 2 cpu, i did choose everyone for themselves (cpu can't create allies) and the 2 cpus decide to make a joint attack to my town
May 17, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: and such shit, they only attack once i start building defences
May 17, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: i can evolve my town just fine and create an empire as long as i dont create defences
May 17, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: i put some towers and a few seconds later attack to my town, and its funny, they really just go after the towers and then retreat
May 17, 2018 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thanks Psi for reminding me of the free twitch prime games
May 17, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: I had completely forgotten
May 17, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Grabbed clustertruck and all the other stuff there
May 17, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: I get an insane amount of stuff for the $2.99 a month I'm paying for prime video
May 17, 2018 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: I get prime video itself, but I also get a $5 twitch sub, a couple other twitch benefits, and those free games every month
May 17, 2018 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Prime video i haven't used once, I got it because it was a better deal than actually subscribing to twitch channels directly lol
May 17, 2018 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it's only $2.99 for the first 6 months, haven't decided if I'll keep it after that
May 17, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: It goes up to like $4.99 or 5.99 which is still a pretty good deal for what you get but I don't really need all that stuff anyway
May 17, 2018 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psychonauts I think i own like 3 times already lol
May 17, 2018 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: And yet I still haven't played it
May 17, 2018 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think I missed April's free games, they need to add a reminder or just make it give you them automatically
May 17, 2018 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: None of them interested me anyway
May 17, 2018 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They send you emails about it when it goes live
May 17, 2018 7:20 PM - Flame: thank you jdbye forgot about ps plus this month
May 17, 2018 7:21 PM - Flame: just added this months one's
May 17, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey yeah, that's a thing
May 17, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 17, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond Two Souls is the only decent thing there, but meh I'll take the rest
May 17, 2018 7:22 PM - Flame: memory  tom?
May 17, 2018 7:22 PM - Flame: rayman isnt bad
May 17, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: So they do, I probably missed it because it showed in the social category in Gmail which I never check
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I disabled that shit Jdbye lol
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Flame: anyway im waiting for the hack to be released soon
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Flame: me too tom
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, Rayman Legends too I guess but eh
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh well I'll make sure not to miss the next ones
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just kinda forgot the free games were a thing
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, it's a lifesaver for me
May 17, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly on Amazon I use the video thing (works on Android and Roku boxes) the free shipping and now free games... So worth it lol
May 17, 2018 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's still new so if they didn't send me an email I'd just totally forget lol
May 17, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye real power of PC master race is free games lol
May 17, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: I get too much shit in my inbox that isn't exactly spam but I don't want it cluttering up my inbox making me have to go through all of them to see if I got any important email
May 17, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Twitch prime is new to me lol
May 17, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess I signed up just as they started doing it, since I signed up in March
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use gmail and I will type in like "ebay" and delete all of them once in a while sometimes I get my mail down to like under 1,000 messages  lol
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Didn't even know it was a thing until after I signed up lol then I grabbed the games and forgot about it
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Why delete
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: When you can archive
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - Sicklyboy: delet this
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not like you're going to run out of space lol
May 17, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 17, 2018 7:26 PM - Flame: the irony slicky
May 17, 2018 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: *deletes Sicklyboy*
May 17, 2018 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I clear my inboxes daily myself lol
May 17, 2018 7:26 PM - Flame: you will delete your post Sboy
May 17, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, whoops, was that not what you meant? 
May 17, 2018 7:27 PM - Sicklyboy: <3
May 17, 2018 7:27 PM - Flame: tom what firmware is your ps4 on?
May 17, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's on 5.50 unfortunately
May 17, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have killed billions of sperm don't tempt me!!! lol
May 17, 2018 7:28 PM - Flame: your switches?
May 17, 2018 7:29 PM - Flame: only billions mine's in the zillions
May 17, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 17, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My broken one sits on 3.0, but my other is updated to latest. Doesn't really matter though AFAIK, since hacks basically work for all firmwares. No coldboot on 5.0 I think, but I don't care
May 17, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never turn my Switch off, it's always on Standby lol
May 17, 2018 7:30 PM - Flame: what are your plans for your 3.0 broken switch
May 17, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch it off!!! *starts chanting* lol
May 17, 2018 7:30 PM - Flame: lol
May 17, 2018 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered a new screen off of Aliexpress yesterday actually
May 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'll keep it after I fix it or not
May 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much was it Tom out of curiosity
May 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The screen?
May 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Flame: LMAO... tom if its half working ill make that not working in no time
May 17, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $22
May 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Flame: not damage it too much tom
May 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Flame: dont*
May 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's easy to take apart
May 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 22 bucks is pretty sweet
May 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The plastic is kinda cheap though, so if you have a semi-decent separator tool you'll scratch it a bit
May 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought they would be way more than that since "Nintendo" lol
May 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: what you going to do once you fix it
May 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'll keep it after I fix it or not
May 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially since new Wii-U controllers are like 100 bucks lol
May 17, 2018 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I keep it I'll likely just use that one for hacks and piracy and shit
May 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I won't care if it gets banned or anything lol
May 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's a third party chinese seller Psi, of course it's gonna be cheap 
May 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 17, 2018 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: And not original
May 17, 2018 7:35 PM - Flame: Tom the day china becomes capitalist is the day we need to put psio on suicide watch list
May 17, 2018 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: And probably lower quality
May 17, 2018 7:35 PM - Flame: cause no more cheap knocks off
May 17, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: The Switch has a pretty nice looking screen would be a shame to replace it with a much worse looking one
May 17, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will be forced to survive off of Goodwill lol
May 17, 2018 7:37 PM - Flame: LOL!
May 17, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Literal good will
May 17, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just doubled the speed of my Chinese tablet... I uninstalled Chrome and it's like weird... Chrome was messing with things even when I wasn't using Chrome... lol
May 17, 2018 7:40 PM - Flame: you still on android peanut psio?
May 17, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 4.4.2 lol
May 17, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But rooted  lol
May 17, 2018 7:49 PM - Nerdtendo: Hey guys, looks like Nintendo released another switch update. It won't let me use an SD card until I update. Any work around?
May 17, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't use SD ? lol
May 17, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey anyone try to use an original DS bios files in DraStic? I ran into an encrypted ROM and while I found it unencrypted it vexes me that I couldn't get DraStic working with my BIOS files....
May 17, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am shook I tell you lol
May 17, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and yes I put them at the root of SD in the roms folder and the system folder for DraStic nothing lol
May 17, 2018 9:35 PM - Flame: you have to name them something specific and put them in a specific folder
May 17, 2018 9:36 PM - Flame: i think
May 17, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I had them like nds_bios_arm.bin or something lol
May 17, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: arm7 and arm9 even
May 17, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and one firmware.bin I wonder if it needs to be nds_firmware.bin
May 17, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine DraStic probably says something about what the name of the BIOS files are supposed to be
May 17, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://drastic-ds.com/viewtopic.php?t=777
May 17, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it says no and I am even using legit DrasTic lol
May 17, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DraStic even lol
May 17, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just one of my old random glitches I'll blame my Chinese tablet this time lol
May 17, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure I did it the right way but sort of forced the issue and it seems to have worked lol
May 17, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just deleted DraStics fake BIOS files and renamed the ones I had exactly the same and all seems happy
May 17, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: psio you need DS bios?
May 17, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: i can dump them
May 17, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got them it was just bad instructions online about naming them for DraStic lol
May 17, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: turns out DraStic uses normal DS BIOS files but 2 things stripped out decryption routines and a GBA boot screen so just using the right BIOS renamed the same as DraStic uses for it's own and deleted the fake ones lol
May 17, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it works just doesn't match the online instructions exactly lol
May 17, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird... just tried to play Doom 3 on my shield TV it claims my license is not valid rotflmao I paid for it.... like 30 bucks I hope it works
May 17, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: error validating license check network connection and try again lol bastards
May 17, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm 2.13GBs according to Google play it's still mine lol I wonder if it would work on this tablet
May 17, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nope lol
May 17, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn completely uninstalled it then installed it and the license server is down?
May 17, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rage 2 is coming out on the Shield TV neat.
May 17, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: digging about bethedas web page it has support for the same error and meantions the shield TV oops lol
May 17, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably just a miss print
May 17, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nevermind me bad lol Xbox one PS4 and PC only lol
May 17, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: finally doom 3 worked lol but wtf happened to Doom II... elevator music I kid you not
May 17, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V6r8yIUxLAc# just wrap your mind arround that.... lol
May 17, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the dos midi music sounds better.... lol
May 17, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Doom 1/2 was made for Adlib and dosbox can emulate that afaik
May 17, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: But if you are just playing them like regular midis they're going to sound bad
May 17, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Unless you have an Adlib soundfont, if such a thing exists
May 17, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think it does
May 17, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's an OPL3 soundfont which would work great except it doesn't sound anywhere near correct
May 17, 2018 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Though that might have to do with the order of the instruments not matching what the midis i tried with it expected
May 17, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom I seems a bit better but still ewww
May 17, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye I should mention this is the versions they packed in with Doom 3 BFG edition on the Shield TV wow they messed up the music bad lol all horns
May 17, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They play fantastic but the music is best turned off.... it's like someone bought a cheap 80s keyboard and went nuts with the built in synth pop function lol
May 17, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom I sounds a bit better than Doom II but it's still not great lol
May 17, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 music on Doom destroys them both
May 18, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg#
May 18, 2018 12:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/363469732348821515/446834469303877644/D0A1D0BED0B2D0B0-4477870.png
May 18, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Owl be back!
May 18, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Vc89oZC
May 18, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/J375Cda.jpg
May 18, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/vaQu-IDVXfg
May 18, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h7KV2sjUWY True Facts again!
May 18, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV0zkMe1K8s
May 18, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hsf8XT-y-8
May 18, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rDQWS8i
May 18, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Os9mu8e


----------



## TaigaChat (May 19, 2018)

May 18, 2018 4:45 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 18, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Car flavored sushi!
May 18, 2018 5:52 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTTS7ysmLWY
May 18, 2018 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got my first taste of Cemu playing Super Mario World 3D, it was pretty damned fun 
May 18, 2018 6:40 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2ccWj
May 18, 2018 7:17 AM - kenenthk: Are there any apps you don't have to pay for that let's you stream music in the background
May 18, 2018 8:04 AM - T-hug: Not that i know of
May 18, 2018 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Yes ken
May 18, 2018 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Modded YouTube abb
May 18, 2018 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: App
May 18, 2018 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Pretty sure SoundCloud does as well
May 18, 2018 10:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: There's a modded YouTube app in magisk but the same mod has a non root version
May 18, 2018 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: YouTube Vanced it's called
May 18, 2018 11:01 AM - Veho: migles this is for you: https://imgur.com/gallery/VoMD4Mj
May 18, 2018 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd hit that
May 18, 2018 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd also be a bit worried about my dick being crushed in a vice grip
May 18, 2018 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: But what's up with her pants?
May 18, 2018 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, a good reason to go to yoga class is you get to see that a lot
May 18, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: veho i am mad
May 18, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: why wear pants at all, nude yoga is much better
May 18, 2018 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm... But then you have nothing to keep the swear from dripping
May 18, 2018 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sweat
May 18, 2018 1:28 PM - dimmidice: Please add a "who gives a fuck" option to Who do you think will win FIFA World Cup 2018? poll. Thanks 
May 18, 2018 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Agreed
May 18, 2018 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I voted (Other) lol
May 18, 2018 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cause "who cares" wasn't an option
May 18, 2018 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think it's 10 options max
May 18, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: thats this cock sucker with the same avy as me
May 18, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: posting bullshit
May 18, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: giving my avy a bad rep
May 18, 2018 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: I didn't even know fifa was a real competition lol
May 18, 2018 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's how little I care
May 18, 2018 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: To be fair it's not a very unique avatar Flame
May 18, 2018 2:45 PM - Flame: lies and slander !!!
May 18, 2018 2:45 PM - Flame: its very unique
May 18, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an idea for a CPU cooler... but it sounds impossible lol ethanol boils at 78C so like if used in like a fish tank CPU cooler it would look cool with the CPU boiling water look lol
May 18, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't ethanol conductive though?
May 18, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think that'd work lol
May 18, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking like a normal sized CPU cooler built like a mini fish tank lol
May 18, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if something boils it needs a place to expand?
May 18, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you'd have to deal with things like evaporation and such
May 18, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK just water is really hard to beat when it comes to liquid cooling and such lol
May 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought they used like alcohol in the heat pipe stuff?
May 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Joe88: psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIbnl3Pj15w
May 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah water doesn't boil until 100C so maybe that's more desirable and it's more dense... lol
May 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I read somewhere something like Antifreeze is slightly better for liquid cooling vs water, but not by much
May 18, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 lol that is what I was thinking it would look like (maybe bigger bubbles) lol
May 18, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I am thinking a lava lamp CPU cooler might be awesome... lol
May 18, 2018 4:04 PM - Joe88: https://youtu.be/cPx4qyKPsw0?t=12
May 18, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect!!! lol
May 18, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love how it's like condensing and raining back down lol
May 18, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Armor-Forensics-3M-NOVEC-ENGINEERED-FLUID/dp/B009KRHAFC  out of stock lol
May 18, 2018 4:10 PM - Joe88: https://www.chemworld.com/Novec-7100-Engineered-Fluid-p/Novec-7100-600.htm?keyword_session_id=vt~adwords|kt~|mt~|ta~57098673493&_vsrefdom=wordstream&gclid=CjwKCAjw8_nXBRAiEiwAXWe2yQyU5fj6QAmC8iOma68nt6xQNSjxllyGFi1Q4IV7b0ykgQZ7NNRg4RoCu8IQAvD_BwE
May 18, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh shit it's cheap let me just dig out my credit card... lol
May 18, 2018 4:12 PM - Joe88: make sure you get the 55lb barrel of lube also
May 18, 2018 4:12 PM - Joe88: https://www.amazon.com/Passion-Lubes-Natural-Water-Based-Lubricant/dp/B005MR3IVO?th=1
May 18, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So a gallon is going to be like over 200 bucks (I figure a 100 gallon drum is going to be cheaper per gallon?) eek and a PC would probably need like 3-5 gallons?
May 18, 2018 4:12 PM - Joe88: 55 gallon*
May 18, 2018 4:13 PM - Joe88: looks like $400 for 1 gallon
May 18, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I can only imagine that a porn studio is the only place that could use that much lube?
May 18, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe a sperm bank?
May 18, 2018 4:13 PM - Joe88: there is also a ton of variants of the 3m which I have no idea the difference
May 18, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah with my luck I would pick something "cheap" and short out a PC like right away lol
May 18, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I could always test it out on one of my cheap Chinese TV boxes, just hook it up and toss it in the tank lol
May 18, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.chemworld.com/Novec-71DE-Engineered-Fluid-p/novec-71de-55.htm I wonder how much 55 pounds is lol
May 18, 2018 4:22 PM - Joe88: dam another school shooting
May 18, 2018 4:23 PM - Joe88: 8-10 dead, saying the student pulled the fire alarm and used a shotgun as people ran out the classrooms
May 18, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/faq-update-team-xecuter-reveals-the-sx-pro-and-the-sx-os.504123/
May 18, 2018 4:23 PM - Joe88: now they are finiding planted IED's inside and outside the school
May 18, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: so basically team xecuted released RX tools for the switch? ;O;
May 18, 2018 4:24 PM - Joe88: well all it does right now is run game backups
May 18, 2018 4:25 PM - Joe88: the XCI files
May 18, 2018 4:25 PM - Joe88: but so did gateway at first then was updated for homebrew
May 18, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool I guess
May 18, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: the thing will brick the console, its RX tools (altough the brick now is done in purpose)
May 18, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: rx tools bricked some 3ds back in the day 
May 18, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played my first Wii-U game on the PC, Super Mario World 3D and it plays really great... Surprised like 99% of the time I was getting 60FPS (some weird pause at the start of a level)
May 18, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: psio that game isn't for the 3ds?
May 18, 2018 4:28 PM - Joe88: shits unplayable if you have an amd card
May 18, 2018 4:29 PM - Joe88: super mario 3d land is the 3ds one
May 18, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're thinking of Super Mario 3D Land migles
May 18, 2018 4:29 PM - Joe88: 3d world is the wiiu one
May 18, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: ho. its a different game? or does it have the same levels?
May 18, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a "sequel" to Land
May 18, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: ho, how is it vs the galaxy? i liked the galaxy ones
May 18, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: galaxy being for the WII
May 18, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: btw joe, even that fit girl that does repacks, complains about amd procesors :C
May 18, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Galaxy was OK but I honestly like 3D World better
May 18, 2018 4:33 PM - Joe88: this is just because its closed source and the dev only has an nvidia card
May 18, 2018 4:33 PM - Flame: i would play super mario 3d world on my pc but its matter of time its ported over to the snitch, were i will pirate it with joe88
May 18, 2018 4:33 PM - Flame: CEMU makes like 50K a month i swear
May 18, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: have fun bricking your stitch flame ;O;
May 18, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: huh?
May 18, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: why would it brick?
May 18, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: flame how? does the emulator mines bitcoins in the back secretly?
May 18, 2018 4:35 PM - Flame: 10k sorry
May 18, 2018 4:35 PM - Flame: https://www.patreon.com/cemu
May 18, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: lel
May 18, 2018 4:35 PM - Flame: used to be much more
May 18, 2018 4:36 PM - Flame: gone down i see
May 18, 2018 4:36 PM - Joe88: yeah, probably because lack of updates
May 18, 2018 4:36 PM - Joe88: and the updates do very little to fix things or speed things up
May 18, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: 5:34 PM - Flame: why would it brick?  << i am just picking the front page news that says the rx tools for the snitch bricks the console in purpose lol
May 18, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/faq-update-team-xecuter-reveals-the-sx-pro-and-the-sx-os.504123/
May 18, 2018 4:38 PM - Joe88: https://graphtreon.com/creator/cemu
May 18, 2018 4:39 PM - Flame: im not dumb enough to brick a console, never have never will
May 18, 2018 4:39 PM - Flame: i let other people test the waters then ill do what is needed
May 18, 2018 4:40 PM - Flame: in its height cemu was making 41K
May 18, 2018 4:40 PM - Flame: feck
May 18, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: i feel it was deserved
May 18, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: if it had become a really cool good emulator
May 18, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: but weird, how that doesn't catch nintendo eye and they get some shit to sue their asses
May 18, 2018 4:41 PM - Joe88: yeah idk, you would think nintendo would have been all over that
May 18, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Nintendo was a bunch of evil pricks... they could have some new "homebrew developer" release some amazing back up loader easy to install and use then at some predisposed point like 12 months in brick all the systems it was installed on lol Instant extra sales?
May 18, 2018 4:42 PM - Joe88: or maybe they tried
May 18, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: ive thought about too, why nintendo doesnt do something
May 18, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: its a closed source emu which only purpose is to play wii u games
May 18, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Emulation itself isn't illegal, they have no grounds to go after it
May 18, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a gray area, so Nintendo can't really take it down
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it's being sold
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Sony already tried that one and lost badly
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: i know tom but they making money from it
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's not technically "sold" lol
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Flame, they just take donations ;O;
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: LOL!
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a difference ;O;
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss running PS1 games on my Dreamcast  lol
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: i know that tom, but its weird how they didn't go after them for a very stupid reason just to get them down, but you know, if cemu made 41k, they have enough for lawyers
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can sell emulators 
May 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They can't do anything about it migles
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tons of them on the Playstore for Android lol
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They would literally waste time and money trying, there's no point because it's still "legal"
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A gray area, sure, but still legal
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: they go after rom hacks for dumb reasons :C
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: yeah
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Flame: 41K lawyers vs billion dollar company lawyers
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Flame: i wonder who will win
May 18, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame already happened and Sony lost lol
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: but then its was all new and gray
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only the ROM hacks that infringe on IPs owned by Nintendo
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem!
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: now money wins everything
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - migles: i know flame, but 41k is enough to protect your company enough to make sure nintendo has no ground for sue. if nintendo had something to go in court, yeah 41k lawyers would go down :C
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - migles: thanks for the link psio
May 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah and that explains why I can't buy Pokemon Cock edition on Aliexpress right now 
May 18, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: :C
May 18, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: i bothered you like an entire month to get me pokemon cock psio :C
May 18, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: now i can't buy it :C
May 18, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: fuck you for not winning the powerball
May 18, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ultimately Bleem! won in court and a protective order was issued to "protect David from Goliath".[1] Sony lost on all counts, including Bleem!'s use of screenshots of PlayStation games on its packaging. The court noted that Bleem!'s use of copyrighted screenshots was considered fair use and should be allowed to continue."
May 18, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: wait, psio, does the ps1 and dreamcast share plenty of shit? what you where saying about playing ps1 in dreamcast?
May 18, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: psio i give you cock edition any time
May 18, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No they are insanely different hardware lol
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Dreamcast was just so powerful it could emulate the PS1 completely in software.
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well not exactly Psi lol
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: hooo, the bleem emulator was for the dreamcast as well 
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bleem devs used Assembly, so optimizing it was super easy
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But a lot of games ran like ass lol
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: *could be run in a dreamcast
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lot of glitches and such
May 18, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have some Beta releases that could play more games 
May 18, 2018 4:50 PM - Flame: Assembly and optimizing in the same sentence tom you okay
May 18, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the disks that Bleem released per game, ran PS1 games better than the PS2 could run them lol
May 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they looked better with filtered textures and crap
May 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Flame: psio yoi didn't answer me. do you want cock edition?
May 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's the real reason Sony got so pissed off
May 18, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Slim maybe
May 18, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the original PS2 had the PS1's CPU on the mobo lol
May 18, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I have the ROM of it lol
May 18, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And sound chip and such
May 18, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: my slim ps2 ran ps1 games just fine :S
May 18, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Tom the PS2 had the PS1 hardware in it in PS2 mode used it as the controller chip
May 18, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Slim PS2 had a ton of games incompatible for it
May 18, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles the slim also has the hardware in it they just combined the chips into one of the other chips the RSX I think...
May 18, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like 50 or so
May 18, 2018 4:53 PM - migles: and by just fine i mean, like it would in a true ps1, i didnt see any difference, at the least the games that i owned
May 18, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't remember exactly what chip they went all SoC on lol
May 18, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought the SoC got replaced by something new, not combined?
May 18, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went from the MIPS CPU to a PPC CPU IIRC
May 18, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah they ran fine and I think the PS2 did some slight enhancement if you went into the menu and turned it on, but Bleem on a Dreamcast made PS1 games look much better.
May 18, 2018 4:55 PM - Flame: some people think that bleem was the foundation for the PSP's PS1 emu
May 18, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For PS1 stuff anyways
May 18, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think the PS1 games that the Slim broke compatibility wasn't from a hardware issue per se, more of a timing issue
May 18, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DRM
May 18, 2018 4:55 PM - Flame: sony did buy them out and the code
May 18, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When they integrated on the chip things got a lot faster and games that checked for timings got tripped up.
May 18, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah I heard some of the Bleem deves worked on the emulation the PS3 used
May 18, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should say the later model PS3's not the launch models that essentially had 3 game consoles stuffed in one box lol
May 18, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Sony could have kept that up the PS4 would  have been hilarious.... "Hello yes tech support?, when I plugged in my PS4 the lights in my house dimmed is that normal?"
May 18, 2018 4:59 PM - Flame: 4 psio
May 18, 2018 4:59 PM - Flame: ps1, ps2, ps3 and PSP
May 18, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh right I forgot about that lol
May 18, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still less CPU's than Tom's Sega Saturn  lol
May 18, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The guy who's selling those modchips fucking _finally_ shipped mine yesterday
May 18, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After waiting nearly a month since I first contacted him
May 18, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol So then you can play the best version of Symphony of the night lol
May 18, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: which modchip
May 18, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saturn Mod chip
May 18, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Phantom Universal, since it's basically the only one anyone sells anymore
May 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually on Saturn the fighting games and the shooters are what I would be wanting to play lol
May 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super easy to install, which is nice
May 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Phantom?
May 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Flame: which GB everdrive did you have again tom
May 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does Zohan know about this!
May 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the X3
May 18, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: yeah im going to get that one too
May 18, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52600944 I was going to bid on this but the price got high lol
May 18, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: did you see the new thing on krikzz website yoi guys
May 18, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's still like half what you'd pay elsewhere Psi lol
May 18, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: https://krikzz.com/store/home/52-master-everdrive.html
May 18, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing used to go for like $300-$400 months ago
May 18, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's back down to $150-$180 and such
May 18, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild lol
May 18, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't pay that much for it...
May 18, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still a pretty decent little machine lol
May 18, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't used mine in ages though
May 18, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hardware is great, the form factor limits it...
May 18, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some emulators work best in portrait mode  lol
May 18, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only one I could think of is DraStic lol
May 18, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But landscape still looks fine too 
May 18, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some MAME games work best in that mode (mostly shooters) lol
May 18, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DonPachi I have been playing it a lot lately lol
May 18, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can almost beat it with out using cheats... or 399 quarters lol
May 18, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: damn chary, is a news dispenser machine
May 18, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chary is great 
May 18, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: i miss the days we had like 1 news post a week :C
May 18, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: lel
May 18, 2018 5:37 PM - Chary: @migles @psio <3
May 18, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxAr8cvIIh8
May 18, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: chary now go post that as news
May 18, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: "shoutbox residents tells how i am amazing"
May 18, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: woa
May 18, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: so, i always used a high sensitivity in my mouse
May 18, 2018 5:52 PM - Depravo: Good evening!
May 18, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: because my lazyness liked that i just need to barely move it and the speed was great for quick move the mouse in desktop
May 18, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: but i tried to put it in the lowest setting, playing overwatch feels kinda better, but my mouse pad is slippering lol
May 18, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: and it feels so weird i have to move my hand super far away to move the camera but kinda feels right
May 18, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: i feel like a painter giving good strokes with the brush lol
May 18, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo your alive!!!! 
May 18, 2018 6:03 PM - Depravo: Had the day  off work today because if a funeral.
May 18, 2018 6:04 PM - Depravo: Favourite part of the day? Seeing an old girlfriend.
May 18, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: I mean I didn't speak to her or even acknowledge her in any way but Jesus she looked old and haggard.
May 18, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL That went way different than I imagined at first
May 18, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "Old GF neat he is gonna hook up!" lol
May 18, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But seeing an old ex doing crappy is great too lol
May 18, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: Nope. She's slightly younger than me but the way she looks she'll die WAY before me.
May 18, 2018 6:13 PM - Depravo: I hope this is her dying thought.
May 18, 2018 6:14 PM - Depravo: Weirdly, this isn't the ex I hold a grudge against.
May 18, 2018 6:14 PM - Ericthegreat: Wow man
May 18, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: Eric, I'm a good man who hasn't always been in the right situation.
May 18, 2018 6:16 PM - Depravo: Basically I'm friends with everybody
May 18, 2018 6:17 PM - Ericthegreat: It's cool
May 18, 2018 6:17 PM - Depravo: Apart from those in my superhero back story..
May 18, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: There's usually one girl. A love interest from the past.
May 18, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: You were friends since kids. She moved on but you never did and became more insular and weird.
May 18, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: Yeah, well it's nothing like that. I saw an old girlfriend who looks as old as fuck and I chuckled internally.
May 18, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: She had jowls and everything.
May 18, 2018 6:25 PM - Depravo: My cousin (whose dad's funeral it was) said the beard made me look old.
May 18, 2018 6:26 PM - Depravo: But I didn't look THAT fucking old.
May 18, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: Somebody speak before it looks like I'm obsessing.
May 18, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4uivPpzCGo
May 18, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry Depravo was haunting the forum ruining someones dream of the PS4 running Dolphin emulation lol
May 18, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to explain to them that an 8 core FX CPU from AMD clocked at 1.8Ghz will not run Dolphin at least not playable lol
May 18, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you like to play games with frameskip set to 20 sure... full speed yolo lol
May 18, 2018 6:36 PM - Depravo: Got all my ex-girlfriends blocked on  social media but that is the video I'll post if anyone informs me of their deaths.
May 18, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: Or this gif https://media3.giphy.com/media/PYEGoZXABBMuk/giphy.gif
May 18, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y3TU6T0n34 Is he saying punters? lol
May 18, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: Who knows? It's blocked.
May 18, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blocked??? wtf lol
May 18, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But... it's... from your country....
May 18, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooowww  things like that make my brain hurt
May 18, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I need to lay down...
May 18, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: Jesus on a stick. I impress myself sometimes.
May 18, 2018 6:50 PM - Chary: lol savage
May 18, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: Apparently I made myself a couple of espresso 's a couple of hours ago.
May 18, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: I genuinely cannot remember this.
May 18, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: Improvise, adapt, overcome https://i.imgur.com/Gntsn2J.jpg
May 18, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have near photographic memory the problem is lately the photo's have been put through a shredder lol
May 18, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo that looks delicious like it should have those chocolate like shaved thing on the one side
May 18, 2018 6:56 PM - T-hug: Punters yeah
May 18, 2018 6:56 PM - Depravo: It's supposed to have coffee beans on the top.
May 18, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol a Punter is someone who is just an average person?
May 18, 2018 6:56 PM - T-hug: Take a punt / have a bet
May 18, 2018 6:57 PM - T-hug: Gambler
May 18, 2018 6:57 PM - T-hug: Or you could use as customers too sometimes
May 18, 2018 6:57 PM - T-hug: How many punters we got
May 18, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh well that makes sense now (remembering the 200 times I have read the term)
May 18, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh even more sense in the terms I read it in the customers lol
May 18, 2018 6:58 PM - T-hug: I might take a punt on spain to win the world cup
May 18, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here a punter is the person who kicks the ball or fires the gun (old old old term for a punt gun) lol
May 18, 2018 6:59 PM - Chary: my dad took a bet on iran to win, regardless of that they've got like 0.00001% chance to win the soccer thing
May 18, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Punt boats where boats made to hold a punt gun and could shoot down like 50 birds at a time or something (giant ass shot guns) lol
May 18, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chary bet like 20 bucks/pounds and if they win your wealthy as hell
May 18, 2018 7:02 PM - Chary: lol
May 18, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: psio you have photographic memory?
May 18, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: Pedantry level: Correcting shoutbox typos from half an hour ago.
May 18, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: whats the first time i was in this shoutbox?
May 18, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: damn you mods, got the hability to change text :S
May 18, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: as a pleb user i don't understand how this shoubox is so advanced that one can edit text :C
May 18, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: I can edit my shouts.
May 18, 2018 7:05 PM - Flame: we know
May 18, 2018 7:06 PM - Flame: this only one zillion times you said it. I'm a little crab-apple called Bungalow Bill.
May 18, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: The surprising thing is I can edit YOUR shouts but choose not to.
May 18, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: wait, you can't edit other peoples shouts?
May 18, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: right, nothing surprised then
May 18, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: Flame, I can edit that shout.
May 18, 2018 7:07 PM - Flame: do it
May 18, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: edit shouts of gbatemp girls to say they love you ;_;
May 18, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: what a gay idea migles
May 18, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: I would never abuse my power in such a way.
May 18, 2018 7:08 PM - Joe88: he didn't fall for the trap
May 18, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles the first time you where in the shoutbox? lol I probably wasn't here 
May 18, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: Or did I?
May 18, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: you r kind depravo
May 18, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: psio you where
May 18, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: i am sure you where
May 18, 2018 7:10 PM - Flame: DAMN YOU DEPRAVO. I'm a little crab-apple called Bungalow Bill.
May 18, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Anyway, apparently I look like this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=romesh+ranganathan&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB745GB745&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiE-c6R-4_bAhWjIcAKHULoA-IQ_AUICigB&biw=1396&bih=698
May 18, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And photographic isn't 100% it's more like 70%-80% depending on the person lol I scored like 87%
May 18, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure it's much lower now since old age and all that lol
May 18, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: he has soo weird expressions in the pics
May 18, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: he can't look normal?
May 18, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.funkybunky.co.uk/Item/Romesh-Ranganathan-Mask Well that is terrifying Depravo lol
May 18, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: It's the beard.
May 18, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: I haven't shaved since 1/1/18
May 18, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo if you ran at me yelling something in Arabic I would probably pee myself lol
May 18, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: I want to see what happens if I don't shave for a year.
May 18, 2018 7:12 PM - Flame: lol
May 18, 2018 7:13 PM - Flame: you will look like a errorist
May 18, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eemZtAmPjDg
May 18, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that's because you're from Florida.
May 18, 2018 7:13 PM - Flame: who fixes typo's
May 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: I fix my own. The rest of you suffer your own folly.
May 18, 2018 7:14 PM - Flame: We plough the fields and scatter the good seed on the land.
May 18, 2018 7:15 PM - Flame: thank god im not a mod
May 18, 2018 7:15 PM - Flame: or this place will be full of banned members 4 the lulz
May 18, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: Random, I know.
May 18, 2018 7:16 PM - Flame: know what?
May 18, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ;p;
May 18, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: I think that's why they chose me. Because I can tolerate stupidity.
May 18, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo ironically Florida is where those terrorist learned to fly... lol I guess they didn't care about the landing part
May 18, 2018 7:17 PM - Flame: the darkness didnt choose you, you embraced it
May 18, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh it's all good we flew over there and blew a bunch of different people up, it seems like humanity is good at blowing up other people lol
May 18, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: WAIT THERE PSIO...
May 18, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: Saw something the other day and I thought of you.
May 18, 2018 7:19 PM - Flame: i think landing and taking off is all you need for plying a plane
May 18, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Allah only knows what this could be lol
May 18, 2018 7:19 PM - Flame: Fyling*
May 18, 2018 7:19 PM - Flame: the rest is like star fox
May 18, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame pretty much, maybe dealing with stalling out but that's more of trouble shooting steps lol
May 18, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "In case of falling to death, try to start the engine again... OK sounds like a good idea...." lol
May 18, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: https://didyouknowfacts.com/map-compares-state-country-similar-education-level/
May 18, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: Costa Rica, mate.
May 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Depravo I got like 99% of my education in Michigan well that and the Internet but eh what ever lol
May 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Flame: texas is turkey...... i dont know which got it more worse
May 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: Thailand then.
May 18, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But holy crap do I believe it... Depravo when I moved to Florida I had a LOT of AP classes (Advanced Placement) I had to explain to the guidance counselor what that meant....
May 18, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They had no classes for me here in Florida.
May 18, 2018 7:22 PM - Depravo: Yeah, the hilarity is each of those is apparently better than the UK.
May 18, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thailand is pretty well educated
May 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least all the native Thai people I have met where fairly intelligent.
May 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Flame: turkey is ranked 69
May 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Depravo: Yeah, but you're American.
May 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Flame: uk 14
May 18, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: American's are poorly educated by choice... We have access to free libraries the Internet now and the school system is great if your willing to put in the work.
May 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Flame: https://www.roadsnacks.net/these-are-the-ten-worst-places-in-florida/
May 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Depravo: Don't be trying to give us airs and graces. UK is currently blithering, flag-waving, dribbling arsehole, racist, xenophobic gammon.
May 18, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing here is being kept secret from out people, they are ignorant because they actively avoid information that isn't related to reality TV or who is fucking who on TV....
May 18, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: I mean look at all the Harry wedding stuff. HE'S NOT EVEN ROYAL! He's the illegitimate child of the Prince's consort.
May 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL true they are watching it on TV here too Depravo 
May 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: I know.
May 18, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just don't see a reason to really give a damn but the media thinks we should lol
May 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: I don't even know why we're watching it, let alone why anyone else is.
May 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Joe88: there was a big backlash because of race mixing or whatever in the royal line
May 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Flame: was there?
May 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Joe88: people posting racisty shit on twitter calling her the n word
May 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Flame: i dont follow that news much on that matter
May 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I say let them mix at least a little... All we need is a king who can count to 11 on his hands and 12 on his toes... lol
May 18, 2018 7:29 PM - Depravo: I think certain circles wanted there to be. But there isn't.
May 18, 2018 7:29 PM - Flame: well internet is full of trolls joe
May 18, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: A nobody is marrying a nobody. I wish them well but it's not news.
May 18, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: It's not even local news.
May 18, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo but the king is chosen by God himself to rule all of Britannia!
May 18, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen it on that Monty Python movie lol
May 18, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: That's true.
May 18, 2018 7:31 PM - Joe88: all the news outlets here were doing segments like every 20 mins yesterday about it
May 18, 2018 7:31 PM - Flame: the fuck thing is depravo, is that loads people on the streets who are homeless. when people say we should give them a shelter
May 18, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: That is genuinely the 'democracy' we live in.
May 18, 2018 7:31 PM - Flame: people lose they shit
May 18, 2018 7:31 PM - Joe88: even 3d rendered models of the church they are getting married in
May 18, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 7:32 PM - Flame: but welling to give millions to the royals no problem
May 18, 2018 7:32 PM - Joe88: I just never understood all the hype
May 18, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh0Td6jXC58
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 they have the royals we have Honey Booboo....
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: http://newsthump.com/2018/05/17/windsor-homeless-avoid-being-moved-on-after-draping-union-jacks-over-their-sleeping-bags/
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: even worse psio
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: the trumps
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB4dQwyv4Kg
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2288050/ rated 2.6.... still like 2 points too high....
May 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v1wEvmaf80
May 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: http://newsthump.com/2018/05/16/definition-of-insanity-to-include-queuing-outside-for-five-days-for-a-wedding-youre-not-invited-to/
May 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 days????
May 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would give it about 5 minutes... then move on to playing some SNES games lol
May 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Flame: before 6  after 4 psio
May 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Joe88: thats not much different then camping in front of a store for 2 weeks to save $100 on a tv
May 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: Truly insanity.
May 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Flame: feck
May 18, 2018 7:36 PM - Flame: know i feel like playing snes
May 18, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: Do it!
May 18, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: SNES best console.
May 18, 2018 7:37 PM - Flame: the very best
May 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: Seriously. I think the last time I was genuinely over-joyed with videogames was in the SNES era.
May 18, 2018 7:40 PM - FAST6191: I am not happy. Now Chary and Scarlet got themselves a hate thread.
May 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/42fAL-1GtjE?t=14
May 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: People hate Chary and Scarlet?
May 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Flame: a shiny member
May 18, 2018 7:40 PM - FAST6191: They got accused of being racist
May 18, 2018 7:41 PM - Flame: were, which thread
May 18, 2018 7:41 PM - FAST6191: I have wanted a hate thread for years but it never seems to happen. p1ngpong even managed to get one on another site.
May 18, 2018 7:41 PM - FAST6191: Thread has been deleted
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: Are the haters deleted too?
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: wow
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: how can someone hate chary :C
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - Flame: migles look its a shiny member
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: I'm not above genocide.
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - Flame: catch him
May 18, 2018 7:42 PM - Flame: throw all your pokeballs
May 18, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo anyone who hates Chary is worthy of being sent to the abyss
May 18, 2018 7:44 PM - Depravo: I would scorch the Earth.
May 18, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: but did they had valid points or just some crap?
May 18, 2018 7:45 PM - FAST6191: Have any of the hate threads ever had valid points?
May 18, 2018 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just butthurt kiddies, as always
May 18, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: very rarely they do, but i seen it happened the guy had a valid point but he didn«t express it the right way and just sounded like a kid
May 18, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: But it must be serious shit if Fast is posting here.
May 18, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: losing the point :C
May 18, 2018 7:46 PM - FAST6191: It is my once every 9 months trip to the shitbox.
May 18, 2018 7:46 PM - FAST6191: It is not like I joined the discord server or went on IRC as a mib or anything
May 18, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: fast when you come here, feel like you born? 9 months lol
May 18, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Vinscool thinks the staff is corrupt and racist but I suspect deliberate irony.
May 18, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: wait, was vinscool who made the thread?
May 18, 2018 7:48 PM - Depravo: Where is the thread?
May 18, 2018 7:48 PM - Depravo: We pretend that's it's a democracy but it's not. Bring the thread before me.
May 18, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool I thought was part of the staff at one point? lol
May 18, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Site discussions dep
May 18, 2018 7:49 PM - FAST6191: Was in https://gbatemp.net/forums/site-discussions-suggestions.3/
May 18, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: did you guys banned the guy right after the thread? or he started to storm shit after you guys deleted it?
May 18, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's suspended ATM
May 18, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: *suspended
May 18, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, being a bitch to the staff once isn't a ban-able offense 
May 18, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: damn i really wanted to read what he said...
May 18, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: Crap-ola!
May 18, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: dep, send me a screenshot :C
May 18, 2018 7:52 PM - Flame: anyway back about talking about snes
May 18, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: Somebody is bitching that we acknowledged Ramadan?
May 18, 2018 7:53 PM - Depravo: Or that we didn't? It's not clear?
May 18, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtUAApPSYBk
May 18, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I love Ramadan noodles
May 18, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: psio
May 18, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: it has beeen forever you didn't linked a gif with sound, are you sick?
May 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw some egg in there and some chives damn good
May 18, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: you are dying in a fast rate, aren't you ? :C i gonna miss you :C
May 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the last 2 have been kinda icky lol
May 18, 2018 7:56 PM - Depravo: I can right now, once and for all, verify GBAtemp's position on religion.
May 18, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: "You like video games? Yes? You're one of us."
May 18, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: that gbatemp is a treearian?
May 18, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: That's it.
May 18, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vidya games 
May 18, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also all praise to the SNES all other consoles are inferior!!! LALALAALA!!!! Mario is Great!!!
May 18, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: Yeah, the art  peaked at the SNES.
May 18, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: whats up with the snes?
May 18, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: why the snes?
May 18, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: You obviously weren't there.
May 18, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: snes is when games were a true art
May 18, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: :C
May 18, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DQG2Ma4sedk?t=780 lol
May 18, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: why not the gba?
May 18, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: migles think of the GBA but times a zillion
May 18, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: The best GBA games were SNES ports.
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - Flame: not really dep
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GBA was a terrible imitation of the SNES 
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: what about the games that where not? drill dozer!
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: fuck you all :C
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: gba best nintendo console :C
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: you are  abunch of racists and your religion is wrong :C
May 18, 2018 8:01 PM - Depravo: Recently bought a REVO K101+ and all I'm playing is Yoshi's Island.
May 18, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: and mods are editing my shouts >:C
May 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: We are?
May 18, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: I'm not but I can.
May 18, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: lel
May 18, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hsf8XT-y-8&t=0s You could try this on PC but I can't get it working... lol
May 18, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: "mods secretly editing shouts\threads" is the best excuse to when you say shit
May 18, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: I'll edit them with literature or intelligent quotes if possible.
May 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn no wonder I sound smart sometimes  lol
May 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Flame: is the revo K101+ any good
May 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would fast want a hate thread 
May 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it runs Open Dingux Flame
May 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: It's everything I expected and more.
May 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Flame: why didnt you just a backlit GBA and a flashcart?
May 18, 2018 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If he really wants one, just ask someone to roast him, we can start with how he has the highest post count 
May 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Flame: wtf does taht mean?
May 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Flame: dep?
May 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Flame: is it good or bad
May 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: It means if you want to play GBA games without emulation then go for it.
May 18, 2018 8:08 PM - Flame: but i swear its emulation?
May 18, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Worth it for that alone.. The GB/GBC emulation is a bonus.
May 18, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: It's a hardware clone of the GBA. It runs GBA game natively.
May 18, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: Plays original carts.
May 18, 2018 8:09 PM - Flame: right right
May 18, 2018 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQpKb0U800I
May 18, 2018 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or you can do like old school and make a diss track. 
May 18, 2018 8:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Make sure to rhyme a lot and use innuendos so it sounds derogatory. 
May 18, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: Nope, can't watch 60fps youtube videos.
May 18, 2018 8:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Both clever and insulting at the same time 
May 18, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: No self-styled 'youtuber' is worth that much attention.
May 18, 2018 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or just do a classic rap battle 
May 18, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: Shit, just realised I haven't eaten in 12 hours but don't know if I can commit to a takeaway.
May 18, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should eat o_o
May 18, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: Just ordered a pizza.
May 18, 2018 8:19 PM - Chary: from where?
May 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: https://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-labodrum-dn14/menu
May 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Flame: from a kebab house...
May 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: That's a bit fucking personal.
May 18, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: I mean from that you can deduce my whereabouts to about four square miles.
May 18, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: If you have nuclear codes I'm fucking dead.
May 18, 2018 8:23 PM - Chary: wow fancy
May 18, 2018 8:23 PM - Chary: just usually order the cardboard with cheese from dominos
May 18, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: It's really not fancy but it's not the crappest.
May 18, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo but I want Pizza with Gyro toppings lol
May 18, 2018 8:25 PM - Depravo: Or doner meat as it's known it the UK. I have those quite regularly.
May 18, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.greatsubsandmore.com/ Best place near me for Gyro's AKA Kabobs I thinkg?
May 18, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: I think I ordered some kind of 'hotshot'. Already forgotten.
May 18, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doner meat always reminds me of that plane crash lol where they ate people.
May 18, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.infoplease.com/donner-party-and-andes-plane-crash
May 18, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh no plane just a wagon lol
May 18, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: psio
May 18, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles 
May 18, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: I can imagine I'd spit it out shouting "This isn't REAL doner meat!"
May 18, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: when do you make a goodwill thrift store video for the temp (me) to see the stuff i am missing :C
May 18, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: Then die.
May 18, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 18, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fh0Td6jXC58   < psio make one of theese videos :C
May 18, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: its boring that you just link the goodwill sites
May 18, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I should do that someday if I am not too lazy or in a lot of pain (weird back pains... now that I have this diabetus thing fixed it's like all my muscles are revolting on me and decided to "Lets be steroids!!!")
May 18, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I could there is like 20 of those stores near me and Salvation Army and some other "thrift stores"
May 18, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electronics are scarce at them though... I think they are all doing the online thing now.
May 18, 2018 8:32 PM - Depravo: I think my brain is currently in the correct state to watch some anime.
May 18, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: I mean I always want to try it because it's so popular.
May 18, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: But I'm always too sober or asleep.
May 18, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: psio, get a boat
May 18, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: ship stuff for me
May 18, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: you would make money
May 18, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: buy at thrift stores cheap, sell for normal prices here
May 18, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: I've been awake for fifteen hours and drinking for 10 of them.
May 18, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: So I'm currently alert but sub-chimp.
May 18, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well no wonder you can put up with my ass lol
May 18, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: Psio, you're a welcome constant.
May 18, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kennethk just comes here to curse me out lol
May 18, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: Last time I watched anime on Amazon Prime it blew my tits off.
May 18, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: I watched ''Your Name'. Is there anything similar on Amazon Prime
May 18, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I still have like 3 more of those shows with the two kids and the bird
May 18, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: last one I watched had skeletons lol
May 18, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: your name hmm ever see gravyard of the butterflies?
May 18, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: Fireflies and yes.
May 18, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: Never mention it again.
May 18, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sad?
May 18, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pastemagazine.com/articles/2017/01/the-100-best-anime-movies-of-all-time.html
May 18, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: Too sad.
May 18, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it was depressing lol
May 18, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: What I don't want is 90 minutes of this http://i.imgur.com/FyOFI.png
May 18, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: Summer Wars = good. The Girl who leapt thought Time = good.
May 18, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: Your name = good..
May 18, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: Most things by Ghibli = good.
May 18, 2018 8:45 PM - Ericthegreat: Ick there's that one drama one people like tho
May 18, 2018 8:46 PM - Depravo: Dragon Ball one punch/piece avatar pokecrap = wank
May 18, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ponyo?
May 18, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: Ponyo is amazing.
May 18, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: *Googling them tune*
May 18, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Play this LOUD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6tFPBI4xaU
May 18, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 74. Into the Forest of Fireflies’ Light (2011)
May 18, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds good
May 18, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: Ponyo is one of the few things that stops me being Thanatos for a couple of hours.
May 18, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: The beginning of Totoro is another.
May 18, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol this one sounds good too70. Colorful (2010)
May 18, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totoro is awesome lol
May 18, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: catbus alone makes it great
May 18, 2018 8:51 PM - Depravo: Seriously. If this doesn't make you be a better person for a couple minutes nothing will https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPtn7RIKsYM
May 18, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 3 different versions of totaro and weird all 3 have different voice acting lol
May 18, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 of them use that intro Depravo but the other one has a different starting song 
May 18, 2018 8:53 PM - Depravo: I reckon if a time traveller showed that to Hitler the world might be a different place.
May 18, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's off putting
May 18, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: Pizza just arrived. I am king of the world.
May 18, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: food of the gods
May 18, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/6ReE1JA.jpg
May 18, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: looks amazing!
May 18, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: Two slices left.
May 18, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: Fucking Jesus. Hungry as an Ethiopian.
May 18, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/V33Oz9i.jpg
May 18, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: And if there are any Ethiopians here... "What exactly did you do to piss off God?".
May 18, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Probably something to do with the Ark of the Covenant.
May 18, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: Sorry. Inside joke.
May 18, 2018 9:11 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 18, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's all the sex at the age of 10 lol
May 18, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: Jeez, did I summon one?
May 18, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: watching Jumanji welcome to the jungle lol
May 18, 2018 9:15 PM - T-hug: I had a pizza earlier
May 18, 2018 9:15 PM - T-hug: And it was square
May 18, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured out how to make dough with coconut flour but I have to cheat and use like 15% regular flour and extra eggs
May 18, 2018 9:16 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/BsCCUsE
May 18, 2018 9:16 PM - T-hug: Cocnut dough doe
May 18, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: You made the internet say 'zoinks'.
May 18, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made sugar free pancakes last night wasn't horrible lol
May 18, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/a/gUkqJPu
May 18, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just tried to explain to the grandson that farts smell bad because little tiny bits of poop are floating around lol
May 18, 2018 9:22 PM - Depravo: And that they've been up your arse.
May 18, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: "Why do farts smell?" "Because they've been up your arse."
May 18, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was told it was so deaf poeple could enjoy them too lol
May 18, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: . Gyo: Tokyo Fish Attack (2012) lol I wanna watch that
May 18, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iZugt3fiBe0#
May 18, 2018 9:29 PM - Depravo: I think I have that.
May 18, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is it good? lol
May 18, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: Dunno. Never watched it. Downloaded the anime after seeing one frame from the manga.
May 18, 2018 9:33 PM - Depravo: But that frame seemed too depressing and unbearably sad to watch the movie.
May 18, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it looks like a nightmare someone had after eating bad sushi lol
May 18, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: That being said http://blog.hachimitsu.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/WhyNot-Gyo-OVA-v0BD-720p-AACE2F6B2AA.mkv_snapshot_00.11.04_2012.02.23_04.34.23.jpg
May 18, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: Incidentally I had sushi earlier.
May 18, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: So forget what I said about not eating for 12 hours or whatnot.
May 18, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sushi isn't food.... lol
May 18, 2018 9:42 PM - Depravo: It was only pre-packed supermarket sushi so it probably wasn't sushi either.
May 18, 2018 9:43 PM - Depravo: But I still ate it wirth chopsticks so fuck you.
May 18, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol watching something called "Dark Cat" Japanese and in English lol
May 18, 2018 9:44 PM - Depravo: Darko Neko
May 18, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I hate Sushi
May 18, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I hate Sushi© lol
May 18, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BcLI9fk4n5Q
May 18, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dark Cat lol
May 18, 2018 9:56 PM - Depravo: This espresso martini just tastes like cold coffee.
May 18, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coffee with Irish Cream?
May 18, 2018 9:58 PM - Depravo: Vodka + kahlua + cold espresso
May 18, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY8bpJcLGBw
May 18, 2018 10:05 PM - Depravo: Been stuck in my head all week.
May 18, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: Christ, this Gyo Fish thing doesn't waste any time.
May 18, 2018 10:20 PM - Depravo: 6 minutes in and shit's already going down.
May 18, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nice!
May 18, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I need to download it
May 18, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: There's the plain girl. Doesn't care about eating too much because she doesn't attract boys anyway.
May 18, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: I like her. She would be the one I went for.
May 18, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: I already know she'll be the first one to die.
May 18, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: as a land shark I would go after her too lol
May 18, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: And no one will care because she's not the sexy/sassy one.
May 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol is it in English or subbed?
May 18, 2018 10:27 PM - Depravo: Subbed. This is an effort in my current state.
May 18, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I'm rarely in the mood to read a movie but that one looks like it would hold my attention
May 18, 2018 11:29 PM - Depravo: What a strange load of bollocks.
May 18, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: Nothing remarkable other that a couple of inappropriately erotic bits.
May 18, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: And towards the end the 'stench' effects were reminding my of Van Gogh.
May 18, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find a decent seeded subbed copy lol
May 19, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xv6UVOS
May 19, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xvf8AcE I like how the one on the bottom looks like "Please help me!" and the one on top is like "What this is normal?"
May 19, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9atUESWiEC8
May 19, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/05/18/2321253/congress-is-looking-to-extend-copyright-protection-term-to-144-years
May 19, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyy so 144 years from now we can freely enjoy all those works of art... lol I hope this thing fails.
May 19, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7gw33
May 19, 2018 12:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 19, 2018 12:45 AM - Ericthegreat: If anything we should lower it
May 19, 2018 12:49 AM - Ericthegreat: Love the comic this week
May 19, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj92apS6by8
May 19, 2018 2:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to listen to some chipunes?
May 19, 2018 2:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: or fuck some bees
May 19, 2018 2:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: ther way
May 19, 2018 2:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: either*
May 19, 2018 2:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CvqmD0CZao
May 19, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cdc.gov/hantavirus/hps/symptoms.html rotflmao I should have taken this more serious... Grandsons school said they had some virus going around I think it was this one or Rhino lol (I hope it was Rhino)
May 19, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously every joint in my body feels like I have been in a car accident since like a couple of hours ago.
May 19, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://emedicine.medscape.com/article/227820-overview  well shit it's not this one lol
May 19, 2018 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wfla.com/news/pasco-county/norovirus-hits-hudson-elementary-school/1181606798  Oh thank god I think... Norovirus what ever the fuck that is lol
May 19, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/norovirus/symptoms-causes/syc-20355296 damned if the two don't have similar symptoms lol
May 19, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to take a bunch of tylonal and pray for some rest.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 20, 2018)

May 19, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I are dying lol this isn't flue bad but holy hell it sucks balls
May 19, 2018 7:04 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj4O9-BGwH4 cant lie dudes funny
May 19, 2018 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Day 37 of my journal the desert heat has effected hallucinations upon me but the garden gnome says I will be fine.... I don't trust them... when they think me preoccupied I see them plotting.
May 19, 2018 7:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn1sY8zB87E
May 19, 2018 7:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 19, 2018 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ketosis-is-a-metabolic-behavior-that-you.504645/
May 19, 2018 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL6FDz84oyQ
May 19, 2018 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EvA6AYF
May 19, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lMpBrsn
May 19, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bFm5wQI
May 19, 2018 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Duck you psi watch mynvideo
May 19, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X9aAYQG
May 19, 2018 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kennethk I watched some of it but sound right now hurts  lol
May 19, 2018 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nrjd6lX I always wondered how lesbians did 3 ways....
May 19, 2018 7:48 AM - kenenthk: They use your dick
May 19, 2018 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2018 8:13 AM - kenenthk: I bought some dead island shots killer on your throat
May 19, 2018 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: dead island shots?
May 19, 2018 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/L6hqimn_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 19, 2018 10:17 AM - Veho: Pikachu squirrel confirmed.
May 19, 2018 10:18 AM - Veho: That lesbian threesome gif is fucking creepy.
May 19, 2018 10:31 AM - Veho: I mean the part before the threesome.
May 19, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: Where she drops from the ceiling like some sort of xenomorph to chomp that apple.
May 19, 2018 10:45 AM - migles: sup
May 19, 2018 10:49 AM - Veho: Soup.
May 19, 2018 10:49 AM - Veho: Did you catch that gif I posted for you?
May 19, 2018 10:51 AM - migles: https://youtu.be/Nq1M0MEB-W4
May 19, 2018 10:51 AM - migles: the 3 lesbians cicle?
May 19, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: wait no
May 19, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: that was psio who posted, dont see a link by yours
May 19, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: Lemme search the shoutbox thread.
May 19, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VoMD4Mj
May 19, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: ho, that was posted yesteday morning as well i believe
May 19, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: i got mad that they aren't naked
May 19, 2018 11:01 AM - migles: lol i am wathing to much retro systems and thrift store huntin
May 19, 2018 11:02 AM - migles: today i dreamed i found someone selling their crap in the their house, and i bought a commodore 64 and another "vintage" computer i can't remember the name
May 19, 2018 11:03 AM - migles: spend the majority of the dream checking and wondering if i would buy the thing, for 10 bucks
May 19, 2018 11:03 AM - Veho: Did you see this thing: https://i.imgur.com/H6jxKmg.gif
May 19, 2018 11:04 AM - migles: i did bring it home then i didnt had a disk drive or tape player, connected the phone jack into it, waited for the games to load and played them
May 19, 2018 11:04 AM - migles: it was a cool dreanm
May 19, 2018 11:04 AM - migles: what's that veho? it is a real product?
May 19, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: Yeah, it's an "e-ink typewriter". The goal is to force you to write without any distractions.
May 19, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: I just like the form factor.
May 19, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: I don't need a typewriter, I need distractions.
May 19, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: But I would love a device like the GPD Win or GPD Pocket but with that kind of folding keyboard.
May 19, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: yeah the folding is always interesting
May 19, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: flip phones where great :C
May 19, 2018 11:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6ZjIE
May 19, 2018 11:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: @migles you can still get flip phones 
May 19, 2018 11:25 AM - Veho: http://hbimg.b0.upaiyun.com/233e55e3b84d94e22b229a3b3d17110740ce7b9a69426-O2lLeP_fw658
May 19, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: i like her face
May 19, 2018 11:26 AM - T-hug: I like her gun
May 19, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: I like her boobs.
May 19, 2018 11:34 AM - T-hug: Anyone watching the royal wedding
May 19, 2018 11:34 AM - T-hug: Live atm
May 19, 2018 11:38 AM - Veho: Not my cup of tea.
May 19, 2018 11:43 AM - migles: nah
May 19, 2018 11:43 AM - migles: have zero interest for wedding
May 19, 2018 11:48 AM - T-hug: Im watching more to see the guests idris elba, beckhams, oprah lol, cloonies, tom hardy
May 19, 2018 11:48 AM - T-hug: A very strange list
May 19, 2018 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Why would anyone care about a wedding of some random people, you know exactly what's going to happen
May 19, 2018 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: They walk up to the podium, the priest reads some words, they kiss and everyone applauds
May 19, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: Except in Canada.
May 19, 2018 11:52 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UcZsM5PDJQ
May 19, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1vT8yUj.jpg
May 19, 2018 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Pup7DPk_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 19, 2018 12:15 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fnu9UXm
May 19, 2018 12:15 PM - Ericthegreat: I have no interest in the wedding either, but it's on
May 19, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Fnu9UXm
May 19, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: jinx you owe me a hetap! lol
May 19, 2018 12:23 PM - Veho: It's only "jinx" of we post it at the same time, not minutes apart  
May 19, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xqwD-QTo9fc#
May 19, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho true
May 19, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my burps taste like burning sulfer right now 
May 19, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/region-pasco/illness-outbreak-at-hudson-elementary-could-be-norovirus
May 19, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Number one grandson bring me present....
May 19, 2018 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jChtlWNIAL4 i wonder if you could put a mod chip on this....
May 19, 2018 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom would be the one to ask lol
May 19, 2018 1:15 PM - Veho: PR, go the norovirus?
May 19, 2018 1:15 PM - Veho: *got
May 19, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes and it sucks
May 19, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fever and lots of liquid pooping and feeling like a truck ran me over and pain.
May 19, 2018 1:21 PM - Veho: Had that last month.
May 19, 2018 1:25 PM - Veho: Dehydrated like a prune.
May 19, 2018 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's always fun
May 19, 2018 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: luckily i rarely get it
May 19, 2018 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my first time lol
May 19, 2018 1:31 PM - Veho: PR is a norovirgin.
May 19, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say be gentle but too late for that lol
May 19, 2018 1:46 PM - Veho: Yeah, it's already going rough on all your holes.
May 19, 2018 2:11 PM - Flame: I HAVE THE POWER!
May 19, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: You paid your electric bills?
May 19, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: and gas
May 19, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: gas lol
May 19, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: why I don't understand is like right now I am on a toilet and farting liquid but the volume is more than what is inside me lol how....
May 19, 2018 2:36 PM - Veho: It's pressurized inside you.
May 19, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2018 2:47 PM - Veho: Like a can of coke.
May 19, 2018 3:01 PM - Coto: huh youtube ads are non existant during highest productive hours (in chile that would be 08:00 to 15:00) by standard
May 19, 2018 3:05 PM - Coto: youtube seem to have external ads (by country/zone) and internals. Internal ads seem to be bookmarked by song timestamp. Those are different.
May 19, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the ads on youtube seemed to be regional to me
May 19, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: in singapore i got lots of ads with asian people trying really hard to speak perfect english but not really pulling it off
May 19, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i only get youtube ads on my phone and now with youtube vanced those are gone too
May 19, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: its kind of a weird thing
May 19, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: chinese is still their native language and its obvious but all public stuff is in english (sometimes in multiple languages)
May 19, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thai poeple are funny when they do English *you pronounce the whole thing?- lol
May 19, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are a lot of indian and malay people living there too so i guess it makes sense
May 19, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I shouldn't laugh though I tried to learn Thai and failed misserably lol
May 19, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: makes it really easy for tourists though
May 19, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only things that aren't in english are the menus at food courts and such
May 19, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're almost never in english
May 19, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they have pictures so you can sort of see what you're ordering
May 19, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes though it's hard to tell
May 19, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could be eating dog meat and cat meat for all i know (though i don't think that's very common over there)
May 19, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's Vietnam mostly gogy or something
May 19, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe there too but it's definitely a thing in china
May 19, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog_meat
May 19, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: haven't you heard about the dog meat festival
May 19, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: SingaporeEdit  The sale of dog meat is illegal in Singapore.[134]
May 19, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah good i don't have to worry about that then
May 19, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: but what about cat meat
May 19, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: cat meat is even worse cause cats are so adorable
May 19, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and there are a lot of stray cats in singapore...
May 19, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: people don't often keep them as pets there it seems
May 19, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe that's because they eat them
May 19, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if chiuwawas are like Cornish game hens lol
May 19, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cat meat seems like it would be super gross
May 19, 2018 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably tastes like chicken lol
May 19, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk it probably tastes fine
May 19, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: not much meat on them though
May 19, 2018 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: the most exotic meat i've had was crocodile (or alligator not sure)
May 19, 2018 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was kind of chewy as you'd imagine but not at all bad
May 19, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had alligator it was awesome lol
May 19, 2018 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: a lot like pork actually
May 19, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: but generally i prefer chicken over pork
May 19, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: pork is cheaper though
May 19, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't personally go for alligator meat since other options are better
May 19, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it was nice to try it once
May 19, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i almost had kangaroo once
May 19, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they were out of stock of kangaroo at the restaurant
May 19, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if it's made right it's awesome
May 19, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cajun style 
May 19, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can imagine kangaroo is hard to get since australia is on the opposite side of the planet
May 19, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty much couldn't get further away from australia than this unless you were on the north pole lol
May 19, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only thing I have had from Australia is Fosters Beer
May 19, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: Fosters is like the worst beer around
May 19, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but it has a giant can lol
May 19, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and doesn't love huge cans lol
May 19, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: boobs
May 19, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/1qmolB4
May 19, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/awaIOOD
May 19, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: how giant is giant?
May 19, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes i see 1L cans of beer here
May 19, 2018 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i tend to buy a couple when i see them
May 19, 2018 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: one brand sells them once a year but i also saw carlsberg beer in 1L cans once
May 19, 2018 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it was related to some sports event
May 19, 2018 4:29 PM - Veho: There are some 1L cans of beer here with Viking motifs on the can, I buy them for the cans alone  
May 19, 2018 4:29 PM - Veho: The beer is piss but the cans are neat  
May 19, 2018 4:36 PM - Depravo: One litre cans? It'll be flat before you finish it.
May 19, 2018 4:39 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol in the US people drink 40oz cans
May 19, 2018 4:39 PM - Ericthegreat: Um, but they do get hot
May 19, 2018 4:39 PM - Ericthegreat: A stout tho might be finr
May 19, 2018 4:40 PM - Ericthegreat: I prefer to buy two smaller cans if I'm going to be drinking a beer I prefer cold
May 19, 2018 4:47 PM - Veho: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/182411617543-0-1/s-l1000.jpg
May 19, 2018 4:47 PM - Veho: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/282180863309-0-1/s-l1000.jpg
May 19, 2018 4:55 PM - Veho: Said Viking beer.
May 19, 2018 4:55 PM - Veho: Warning: nipples.
May 19, 2018 5:13 PM - Depravo: The Viking's best friend.
May 19, 2018 5:17 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/Ap9zX/6fa4b3bed2.png
May 19, 2018 5:20 PM - Veho: Like I said.
May 19, 2018 5:29 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 19, 2018 5:30 PM - Ericthegreat: You said nipples
May 19, 2018 5:30 PM - Ericthegreat: But they were covered
May 19, 2018 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 19, 2018 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 19, 2018 5:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight:   
May 19, 2018 5:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hid a youtube video in one of these faces.
May 19, 2018 5:52 PM - Veho: You needn't have bothered.
May 19, 2018 6:50 PM - Titanica: Nice work
May 19, 2018 7:19 PM - Titanica: WAIT A SECOND THIS IS THE SHOUTBOX SO I GOTTA SHOUT REALLY LOUDLY
May 19, 2018 7:20 PM - Titanica: SHOUTOUTS TO SIMPLEFLIPS
May 19, 2018 7:40 PM - Chary: no
May 19, 2018 7:58 PM - Memoir: Half a presses for days
May 19, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: i am super bored
May 19, 2018 8:05 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 19, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: someone tell a joje
May 19, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: *joke
May 19, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Titanica no you have it all wrong
May 19, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is the shitbox
May 19, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 19, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've always thought it was funny how that smiley implies p1ng is shit
May 19, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think that was the intention but still funny
May 19, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe it was the intention
May 19, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: you never know with p1ng
May 19, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: what jdbye how come it imply p1ng?
May 19, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: because
May 19, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: : p1ng2 :
May 19, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: 
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: lol hovering the smiley it shows as : shit :
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that works too... heh
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: did not know that
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: 
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: that is ping 3
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng should have gotten a DS-X dancing LEDs smiley added to the site
May 19, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: missed opportunity
May 19, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: 1ng4:
May 19, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: 1ng5:
May 19, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: just up to 3
May 19, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: 
May 19, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: 1ng1:
May 19, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: 2ng:
May 19, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r8g4Ccb
May 19, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0axwGSZ
May 19, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VqjynJX.jpg
May 19, 2018 8:47 PM - Veho: Shut up and take my galactic credits!
May 19, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate a whole bowl of grapes it seems to have helped
May 19, 2018 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, apparently I was wrong about my PS4 being on 5.50whatever, it's on 5.05 
May 19, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what does that mean? lol
May 19, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be able to use the upcoming kernel exploit 
May 19, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh lol then you can use your PS4 to emulate GameCube lol
May 19, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be able to pirate all 2 PS4 games I want to play 
May 19, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol God of Baby Sitting?
May 19, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is one of them, yeah lol
May 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Monster Hunter World is another
May 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would rather play the PC version, but it seems like they have 0 updates on when that will come out lol
May 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "OK son when your gouging out an eyeball you have to use your thumb like a level!!!!" lol
May 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lever
May 19, 2018 9:39 PM - Flame:  tom good for you buddy
May 19, 2018 9:48 PM - TheVinAnator: Can't miss out on Persona 5!
May 19, 2018 10:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys never hide any youtube videos in the smile faces 
May 19, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/44mseVW.jpg
May 19, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHycV6AGUpU&feature=em-uploademail
May 19, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YWL97nz
May 20, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lever I summon the migles with this gif filehttps://i.imgur.com/wvrAFqw.gif
May 20, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wvrAFqw.gif
May 20, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: SUP
May 20, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: nice butt
May 20, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: do you need something or i can get back to sleep?
May 20, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no just wanted to post a butt
May 20, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will sleep more soon too lool
May 20, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: i want more butts now :C
May 20, 2018 1:38 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 20, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Mfxg381
May 20, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: that is more butts a legendary lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 21, 2018)

May 20, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wkSq3
May 20, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivz54ft9rZg
May 20, 2018 5:25 AM - kenenthk: Psi what did you do with your life while temp was down
May 20, 2018 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was terrible I had to post on youtube and imgur lol
May 20, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q9ZUS
May 20, 2018 5:58 AM - kenenthk: So not that much of a difference
May 20, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q9xko
May 20, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much lol
May 20, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The good news I feel like a truck ran me over but didn't back up and run me over 3-6 more times.
May 20, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Norovirus seems to heal up quick
May 20, 2018 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Drink some dead island
May 20, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that shit would probably kill me right now.
May 20, 2018 6:01 AM - kenenthk: I'm mixing it with flavored water
May 20, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/BODYARMOR-SuperDrink-Cherry-Berry-Bottles/dp/B077TQWMRK?th=1 I drank like 4 of these yesterday in an attempt to keep hydrated lol
May 20, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think it worked...
May 20, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (I would drink and pee out of my butt like 2 minutes later) lol
May 20, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy hell Amazon is expensive on those, Walmart by me has them for 1.25 a bottle
May 20, 2018 6:04 AM - kenenthk: Popped a muscle in my shoulder I need it
May 20, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like over 2 bucks each from them lol
May 20, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel for you man been dealing with pulled muscles for days  (on top of getting sick lol)
May 20, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You didn't try to catch a 500 pound woman from falling?
May 20, 2018 6:05 AM - kenenthk: No psi I'd let gamers mom fall
May 20, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol My wife about broke her back doing that at the last nursing job she had, pretty much made her disabled
May 20, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your supposed to let them fall (it does no good for 2 people to be injured) lol
May 20, 2018 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Lol my dumb ass lead went to our boss whining I was giving her commands because she was being stupid and doing things we aren't supposed so she ended up talking herself into more work because I was doing everything lol
May 20, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Norovirus has some weird side effects... I keep washing my hands over and over and they still smell like gun powder.
May 20, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I have had similar experiences
May 20, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always hilarious when people are like "I am showing initiative and doing this!" lol
May 20, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: She wanted me to do a nurses job so I'm just like just worry about our priorities we don't do that
May 20, 2018 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked in a tire shop at Walmart for a few years and one manager decided he was going to open up the grates in the floor and clean inside them.... I tried to tell him he didn't have the certification for that (I did the same training he did but he was semi retarded)
May 20, 2018 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Security seen him on camera and got the store manager to come out and stop him lol
May 20, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah don't do anything medical your not told to do... it can lead to liability issues.
May 20, 2018 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Same as when she starts using a vacuum to dust out a pc
May 20, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You do something seemingly harmless and all of sudden the family is suing everyone.
May 20, 2018 6:11 AM - kenenthk: When my boss texted me saying she wants to talk to both of us I'm like hell yeah I already know what this is about lol
May 20, 2018 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL kenenthk I actually use a vacuum cleaner inside my PC  been doing it for 20 years not had it fry a PC yet that I know of lol
May 20, 2018 6:12 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but these were hospital pcs3through the vents it would just circulate the dust
May 20, 2018 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably just cleaned the outside of the fan thing lol
May 20, 2018 6:13 AM - kenenthk: It's still retarded and a waste of time
May 20, 2018 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it's not helping lol
May 20, 2018 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Has it in her head she's my boss
May 20, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So did she get yelled at? lol
May 20, 2018 6:14 AM - kenenthk: A lead isn't a boss
May 20, 2018 6:14 AM - kenenthk: I kept that quiet because I actually work
May 20, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk talk to the boss be like "I know more than this person make me the lead and tell her to follow my orders!!!" lol
May 20, 2018 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Schnell!!!!
May 20, 2018 6:15 AM - kenenthk: They about fired her for calling in 5 times her first 2 months
May 20, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How do people do that? I got written up one time for calling in with the flue.... lol
May 20, 2018 6:16 AM - kenenthk: We were short people
May 20, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
May 20, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q9OnKRF LOL
May 20, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: I'm like at least wait past your 90 days so you can get paid for it dumb ass
May 20, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao I have missed like 2-3 days of work in the past 20 years 
May 20, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: I called in once my last job
May 20, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Then quit when they were being sick heads
May 20, 2018 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still laughing about this.. people wanting Dolphin on the PS4 lol
May 20, 2018 6:21 AM - kenenthk: I want linux
May 20, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did quit a job at IHOP when I was like 25, they got a new manager she kept leaving the place a wreck for me (I mean like 5 clean plates in the place) so I waited for a Friday and didn't go in on her... lol
May 20, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Linux would be good on the PS4 it's just a low end PC anyway lol
May 20, 2018 6:22 AM - kenenthk: I stopped showing up after 3 days so I coworker comes to check on me saying they didn't want me to leave then a week later they tried slamming an 8 day work week on me and gave me an attit5when I couldn't come in
May 20, 2018 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 6:24 AM - kenenthk: 4 new pe5quit after I did
May 20, 2018 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ESRKezD
May 20, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/59fFwjY.jpg
May 20, 2018 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Psi
May 20, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
May 20, 2018 7:28 AM - Veho: ken
May 20, 2018 7:29 AM - kenenthk: I'm drunk
May 20, 2018 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho!
May 20, 2018 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dead Island?
May 20, 2018 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Veto five me a warning for texting while drunk
May 20, 2018 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Dead island and flavored water half mix lol
May 20, 2018 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always thought dead island was a video game
May 20, 2018 7:30 AM - kenenthk: It is
May 20, 2018 7:30 AM - kenenthk: I thought it was going to taste like ice tea like the bottle says and not be so harsh on the throat
May 20, 2018 7:31 AM - kenenthk: Actually feel more relaxed than drunk
May 20, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: mix it with coke?
May 20, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Carbonated flavored water
May 20, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Had no soda
May 20, 2018 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: red bull and yeager? lol
May 20, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Mixed with bud light
May 20, 2018 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's a real drink lol
May 20, 2018 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Red bull and milk is pretty good
May 20, 2018 7:33 AM - kenenthk: I got high last night and just ate
May 20, 2018 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/71546/jager-bomb/
May 20, 2018 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate grapes today
May 20, 2018 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: probably like 30 lol
May 20, 2018 7:36 AM - kenenthk: You start drinking when you realize your lifestyle only good enough for low end jobs 
May 20, 2018 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol meh just save the money
May 20, 2018 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Better than spending $50 on ejuice
May 20, 2018 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ejuice lol
May 20, 2018 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you vape?
May 20, 2018 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that far died lol
May 20, 2018 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fad
May 20, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twocents.lifehacker.com/boost-your-retirement-fund-with-these-minor-lifestyle-c-1826082093
May 20, 2018 7:51 AM - kenenthk: It's not a fade it helps people get off cigarettes
May 20, 2018 7:55 AM - kenenthk: The media just bullshitted it's way into it and dumb ass companies making them look like kids toys
May 20, 2018 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hipsters 
May 20, 2018 7:57 AM - kenenthk: #LungSavers 
May 20, 2018 7:58 AM - kenenthk: I know jdbye uses them also haven't seen him around though
May 20, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: he seems to pop in during the day more now
May 20, 2018 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: day Walker lol
May 20, 2018 8:21 AM - kenenthk: I told Bixby hey Alexa and it said I think you mean bixby
May 20, 2018 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 8:55 AM - Veho: Vaping as an alternative to cigarettes or a way to stop smoking is awesome. Vaping as a douchebag mating ritual is not.
May 20, 2018 8:56 AM - Veho: Sadly you don't really notice normal people who vape and you can't fail to notice the douche flutists, so the public image is heavily skewed.
May 20, 2018 9:07 AM - T-hug: I just find it funny seeing people toke on these huge chrome vapes
May 20, 2018 9:12 AM - T-hug: The 'blowdart' pose I like to call it when they marching down the street and take a hit
May 20, 2018 9:14 AM - Veho: They need to make vapes that look like flasks.
May 20, 2018 9:14 AM - Veho: People walking around taking huge swigs from their flasks and then spewing steam.
May 20, 2018 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: that should be easy enough to make
May 20, 2018 11:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: though changing the coil will be difficult if its all built into the flask
May 20, 2018 12:32 PM - Depravo: They should make them look like cocks because that's what I think when I see idiots guffing out huge clouds of opaque smoke.
May 20, 2018 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not smoke
May 20, 2018 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get cock shaped drip tips for vapes
May 20, 2018 2:01 PM - Ericthegreat: Vaping is not so bad, I'm allergic to pg tho
May 20, 2018 2:01 PM - Ericthegreat: The stuff the liquid is made out of
May 20, 2018 2:39 PM - Depravo: Ok then, vapour. You pedantic arse.
May 20, 2018 2:42 PM - Depravo: I've been for an adventure. I bought coffee and vodka.
May 20, 2018 2:42 PM - Depravo: And lawn mower.
May 20, 2018 3:00 PM - Flame: what an adventure!
May 20, 2018 3:06 PM - Depravo: It's more than I normally do on a Sunday.
May 20, 2018 3:11 PM - Flame: im not dissing you.
May 20, 2018 3:12 PM - Flame: my _high point_ is my wank on sundays
May 20, 2018 3:13 PM - Depravo: You only wank on Sundays?
May 20, 2018 3:14 PM - Depravo: Dammit! That's the only day you're NOT supposed to.
May 20, 2018 3:15 PM - pyromaniac123: he wanks in church
May 20, 2018 3:18 PM - Flame: i live dangerously like that
May 20, 2018 3:23 PM - Depravo: I'm becoming quite partial to black russians.
May 20, 2018 3:23 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 20, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: damn you Depravo!!!
May 20, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: now i need a REVO K101 when i dont
May 20, 2018 3:34 PM - Depravo: Get one.
May 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Depravo: I have a 16Gb SD card in it and it holds all the (U) ROMs for GB/C/Advance.
May 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Depravo: UNZIPPED!
May 20, 2018 3:36 PM - Depravo: 2000+ Gameboy games in my pocket, if you please.
May 20, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: but i have a GBA with backlit and everdrive
May 20, 2018 3:40 PM - Flame: not including all the other ways i can play GBA
May 20, 2018 3:42 PM - Depravo: Then don't get one.
May 20, 2018 3:43 PM - Flame: Case closed.
May 20, 2018 3:43 PM - Depravo: All I had was a backlit SP and a F2A Ultra for which the drivers were never updated beyond WinXP.
May 20, 2018 3:44 PM - Depravo: And was temperamental at the best of times.
May 20, 2018 3:44 PM - Depravo: It seemed prone to corruption if it was filled more than halfway.
May 20, 2018 3:45 PM - Depravo: As a result I usually could only write 4 or 5 games to it at a time.
May 20, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: 
May 20, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: looks like EZ flash omega has all sorts of problems
May 20, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: particularly to the ags 101 from what i seen
May 20, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: or do other gbas also have issues?
May 20, 2018 3:57 PM - Flame: fuck knows
May 20, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: its sad
May 20, 2018 3:58 PM - Depravo: In other news: I'm going to get another platinum ere this day is done.
May 20, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: my original ez iv is starting to run low in the battery, and i was thinking in upgrading
May 20, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: its a shady product from a shady company
May 20, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: depravo ? another platinum? pokemon game?
May 20, 2018 3:59 PM - Flame: be a man! get an everdrive!
May 20, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: no migles platinum trophy in PSN
May 20, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: flame, up until last year i tought they where shady as hell, but then iseen them being "close to us" i mean the dude is in gbatemp and has been answering.. i never got support for anything of my dstwo or other cards
May 20, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/best-game-boy-emulators-for-android-368530/
May 20, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: fair point migles
May 20, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: i will get an everdrive when they release the gba x7 flame
May 20, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: like in 10 years time then migles
May 20, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I woke up sweating like mad, but I feel almost completely better.
May 20, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: i mean im going to get the GB everdrive but the X3
May 20, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: tom has a good point
May 20, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: x3 does everything you need
May 20, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: the price difference from the x3 to the x5 is 30 bucks right?
May 20, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: yeah for a feature that i will never use
May 20, 2018 4:05 PM - Flame: for the x7 is like extra $60
May 20, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: 30 bucks for a battery+chip so you won't lose the progress in case you forget to reset the cartridge, GB battery gets dry or random crash
May 20, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: i do agree the pricing is crazy :C
May 20, 2018 4:06 PM - Flame: if EverDrive-GBA X5 is like $99 the X7 would be like $150
May 20, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: then more 30 bucks for the rtc thing, and the save states that might not work or give you issues with some games
May 20, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: the 30 bucks for the rtc+save states, yeah i do agree with this jump, but damn, the x3 and x5 just for a battery 30 bucks...
May 20, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you could use an old phone and an emulator  lol
May 20, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: or that^^
May 20, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: HAHAHA!
May 20, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: shut up psio, you also like real hardware
May 20, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: psio, you don't understand, is not about the hability to play the games. its about owning cool stuff that gives nostalgia
May 20, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am on a lifelong quest to build the ultimate ROM set... The best version/versions of games on the best systems 
May 20, 2018 4:14 PM - Depravo: I have the main ones.
May 20, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: so no android games or ouya ?
May 20, 2018 4:14 PM - Depravo: ie Sega and Nintendo handheld and up to 16bit.
May 20, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: which are depravo ?
May 20, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some Android games are really great 
May 20, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was so addicted to Plague Inc. for a long time lol
May 20, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo so true once you have those your almost home. I throw in PS1 (like 100 games there) and some N64 and the like too.
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Depravo: Currently collating some Atari ones but heavens knows why because they're all crap.
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have like 115 PS1 games on my tablet.
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: LMAO dep
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Atari 2600 has probably like 30 games that could still be fun today... lol
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: its funny cause its true
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7800 maybe 10?
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: they must be small ps1 games
May 20, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: Atari is wack
May 20, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I have 128GB MicroSD card in my tablet lol
May 20, 2018 4:18 PM - Depravo: No, it doesn't. Some which may have been good at the time (40 years ago) have been done better.
May 20, 2018 4:18 PM - Depravo: Many times over.
May 20, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah in .PBP format the PS1 games are tiny (well most are about 200MB's) some of them are like 2GB's though... like Final Fantasy and stuff
May 20, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: depravo playing with sticks and stones was fun once...... but Atari sucks now
May 20, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo admit it you love Tank Battle 
May 20, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Artillery Duel?
May 20, 2018 4:20 PM - Depravo: There's probably a browser version of the same game which is 12 times better.
May 20, 2018 4:20 PM - Flame: thank fuck for nintendo and the NES
May 20, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of the 8K homebrew games are impressive from a technical standpoint.
May 20, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
May 20, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlJpDLwTx9k compared to the original Atari 2600 pacman this is arcade perfect... lol
May 20, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6KZpJSq.png
May 20, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: BUT THEY ARE ZUBATS FROM AROUND THE WORLD
May 20, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYKYr Me playing some emulators on my phone at the Dr's office! lol
May 20, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: psio are you ok?
May 20, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: you look young
May 20, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYgw5
May 20, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it's not me  thank god I am sure that person got fucked up bad lol
May 20, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not dead but I am sure at least 20 bruises lol
May 20, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also wake up in a hospital wondering what happened lol
May 20, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: those comics are pretty good
May 20, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I am so jealous of people with artistic talent... I can't draw for shit lol
May 20, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYOUe
May 20, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol barely have any toll roads near me but this is funny
May 20, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYA2z
May 20, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: "and that's how i accidentally started a rumor that my second grade teacher was into anal play" 
May 20, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can sorta draw
May 20, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i've only done it on paper and i get the anatomy all wrong
May 20, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if i spend several hours i can make it look okay
May 20, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: with lots of details
May 20, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i want to learn pixelart
May 20, 2018 5:13 PM - Depravo: Just learn normal art, then decrease the image size, then increase it again.
May 20, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i don't have to increase it again
May 20, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure that kinda works but in my experience it just ends up looking like a regular drawing but low res
May 20, 2018 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: also kinda blurry and hard to make out
May 20, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pixal art I can kind of do, I used to like a lot 8X8 pixel stuff for Apple II when I was in highschool. designed a lot of weird sprites for games I was toying with the idea of making lol
May 20, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I think it was 8X8... lol damn 30 years ago is a long time lol
May 20, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have been the Ti 99/4A too.... I did have one of those also
May 20, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked working on that machine with the extended basic
May 20, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYdye44
May 20, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYlIg
May 20, 2018 5:25 PM - Depravo: Pixel art? Piece of piss https://puu.sh/ApJ95/f9d3281964.png
May 20, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.webtoons.com/en/slice-of-life/waffles-and-pancakes/ep-36-fuck-you-jeremy/viewer?title_no=1310&episode_no=36
May 20, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
May 20, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: definitely a piece of piss
May 20, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ozeU1 Depravo lol
May 20, 2018 5:39 PM - Depravo: It's all true.
May 20, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know what is still weird to me, is here the Greek people make these things called Gyros and it looks like the things you guys call Kabobs or Donnor meat things?
May 20, 2018 5:42 PM - Veho: Different types of meat and different spices.
May 20, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyro_(food)
May 20, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat is is sort of a Doner thing
May 20, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: Same preparation, but Kebab has different spices, and doesn't have pork.
May 20, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: Gyro can have pork.
May 20, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: And if the place is cheap enough, they're the same thing with a different label.
May 20, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In contrast to other areas of Greece, in Athens the skewered meat dish souvlaki is known as kalamaki. A pita-wrapped sandwich made with either gyros meat or kalamaki is known as a souvlaki.
May 20, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Greek places near me all have Souvlaki and it's great lol
May 20, 2018 5:44 PM - Depravo: Doner meat is allegedly lamb-based but no one truly knows.
May 20, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think here they use a blend of lamb and beef in the meat
May 20, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With spices and stuff lol
May 20, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo it sounds about right, I made some a few weeks ago and it tasted pretty good.
May 20, 2018 5:45 PM - Depravo: Never tried shawarma but it looks a lot like a british doner.
May 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Depravo: Which is great becaue that means at the end of The Avengers they all went for a kebab.
May 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Depravo: Which is how all heroic undertakings should end.
May 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Depravo: The battle of new york was really just a big piss up.
May 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: With a drunken 3AM kebab run.
May 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where will you be when the acid kicks in!
May 20, 2018 5:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/onUtrYR
May 20, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Totally fought some aliens and and this guy shot an arrow at Loki..."
May 20, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "Old laptop"
May 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Veho: There was this other guy who said he had "a dozen Windows 8 tablets lying around" so he repurposed them into smart mirrors or something.
May 20, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: He bought a dozen but then decided he didn't like the way Win8 behaved.
May 20, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wtf lol
May 20, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I consider myself kind of crazy for having multiples of stuff but buying 12? lol
May 20, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: And the comments were like "must be nice to be able to buy a dozen expensive tablets and then toss them on a whim, you rich bastard."
May 20, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.webtoons.com/en/slice-of-life/waffles-and-pancakes/ep-25-inappropriate-neighbors/viewer?title_no=1310&episode_no=25
May 20, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
May 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my fantastic Chinese Tablet I have, I bought two of those because I figured one would break by now... still going perfectly fine lol
May 20, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye LOL
May 20, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and on that tablet thing, it's not like I am gentle with it... I am constantly installing and uninstalling stuff probably 4 things a day and use it to test out so much crap. (honestly surprised it doesn't have some sort of virus by now)
May 20, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Chrome had one... I should re install Chrome see if it stopped acting up lol
May 20, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda happy with FireFox on Android though.
May 20, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: battery life is probably bad though right
May 20, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: those cheapo chinese mobile devices always seem to have undersized batteries
May 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No amazingly, not nearly as good as when it was new but it still gets like 6 hours on a charge?
May 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think this one was like 6000 MaH or something when it was new
May 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let me check lol
May 20, 2018 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6 hours doing what?
May 20, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8000MaH neat lol
May 20, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aida64 <3 usually browsing the internet or watching porn  or playing PS1 (makes an awesome Playstation emulator)
May 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6 hours on 8000 mah? That's kinda meh
May 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get the same on my Shield Tablet which has like...5000mah? I thikn
May 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5200mah lol
May 20, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't know Tom (I only charge it like ever 3 days)
May 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: every lol
May 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was guessing I use it 2 hours a day?
May 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only ever use my Shield Tablet for ebooks nowadays lol
May 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also use it as a giant ass Roku and Shield TV remote lol
May 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I get like a week  or two before I have to charge it 
May 20, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking about grabbing a Kindle Paperwhite instead though
May 20, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah internet browsing doesnt take a whole lot
May 20, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk about psx
May 20, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not the most demanding
May 20, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ebooks and ecigs... what has the world come too lool
May 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: but those "AAA" android game (as if such a thing even exists) with fancy graphics can kill the battery quickly
May 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: games*
May 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: also even simple 2d games drain the battery pretty quickly
May 20, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have been playing this 3D Tower defense game
May 20, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of weird....
May 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last Hope TD
May 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ebooks and ecigs... what has the world come too lool < Shit, if I had unlimited money and unlimited space I'd buy real books every time lol
May 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The earth has been destroyed by Zombies and you have to use your Tower Defense skills to make the remnants of man safe again or some shit lol
May 20, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm stuck pirating all the shit I read and then buying used books from Thriftbooks when I have extra cash
May 20, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom me too, I keep trying ebooks but maybe one of those reader things designed for it would work better than a tablet.
May 20, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful buying used books...
May 20, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Inspect the spines very carefully, bed bugs
May 20, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/TwrdiB3
May 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bustle.com/p/can-you-get-bed-bugs-from-a-library-book-technically-yes-but-entomologists-say-its-more-complicated-than-that-8236894
May 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: I though bed bugs ate dried jizz?
May 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: No those are crabs.
May 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: 
May 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I only buy the "best" quality used books from Thriftbooks, so they're usually decent quality lol
May 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple times I actually got brand new books instead of used ones which was nice lol
May 20, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: I once bought a used book and it had several pages missing from the middle.
May 20, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho tell them they need augmented reality gloves so you can interact with the augmented reality cards 
May 20, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did you track down the heathen and tear out some of there internal organs?
May 20, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: their lol
May 20, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: I read the same sentence four or five times trying to make sense of it.
May 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
May 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: I just found an epub and read the missing bit.
May 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: Also the book had a library stamp in it.
May 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's like putting together a 10,000 piece puzzle and not having the last peice 
May 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: So clearly stolen.
May 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They kept those pages for themselves lol
May 20, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that movie
May 20, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the real pages 
May 20, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ninth_Gate
May 20, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hugely underated film
May 20, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: The Pagemaster.
May 20, 2018 6:12 PM - Depravo: See? Bought from Amazon Marketplace https://puu.sh/ApKyS/3d449a151e.png
May 20, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 out 10 if someone is looking for a movie to watch tonight 
May 20, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo "May you be happy in a far better century than mine!:
May 20, 2018 6:13 PM - Depravo: It wasn't even that good. The whole serious got progressively worse.
May 20, 2018 6:13 PM - Depravo: I bet Veho can identify the book.
May 20, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate when that happens 
May 20, 2018 6:14 PM - Depravo: Just from that page.
May 20, 2018 6:18 PM - T-hug: I saw a weird movie last night
May 20, 2018 6:19 PM - T-hug: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5596104/
May 20, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: Weird as Gyo Tokyo Fish Bollox?
May 20, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: Veho can identify the book. AC Clarke, 3001: A Space Odyssey 3: Odyssey Harder.
May 20, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: I knew it.
May 20, 2018 6:24 PM - Depravo: I can't even recall the plot. I just remember being less and less impressed with each book.
May 20, 2018 6:24 PM - Depravo: The first one was great though. Like the film but the end was explained.
May 20, 2018 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: yeah ebook readers work great
May 20, 2018 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: feels like reading paper
May 20, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: They became less and less philosophical musings and more and more mainstream commercial SF as the series went on.
May 20, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: also... is bed bugs in books really a thing?
May 20, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: wonder how many books at the library have bed bugs?
May 20, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very very very few, if any lol
May 20, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2l7ersb.jpg
May 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: Also, I work with a guy who considers the movie version of 2010 to be better than the movie version of 2001.
May 20, 2018 6:28 PM - T-hug: Lol
May 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: Yeah, he's wrong about pretty much everything else in life too.
May 20, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be cool to play D&D in AR like that
May 20, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: not with phone AR though it would have to be AR goggles
May 20, 2018 6:31 PM - Depravo: If you have to wear something over your eyes then it's already failed.
May 20, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR D&D should be like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaJZpoC2_34
May 20, 2018 6:32 PM - Depravo: Trust me. I bought a 3D TV.
May 20, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
May 20, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sorry 
May 20, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5uIVkhtU1Ls?t=112 Watch like 10 seconds lol
May 20, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: um
May 20, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wear glasses lol
May 20, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: Me too.
May 20, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i dont see the big deal since im already used to wearing something over my eyes 24/7
May 20, 2018 6:38 PM - Depravo: But non-specatacle wearers hate the idea of putting something on your eyes to watch a screen.
May 20, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the magic leap looks good for AR
May 20, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: not too bulky
May 20, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: and doesnt make use of cameras
May 20, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: to display the outside world on a screen
May 20, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause thats going to ruin the illusion
May 20, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: We need more games to incorporate parallax effects with headtracking. Because it's fucking awesome.
May 20, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is pretty cool
May 20, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: would be even better combined with VR
May 20, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I can plug in a spike in the back of my head and enter the Matrix VR will be cool then lol
May 20, 2018 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah thanks i'd prefer entering a pod like in avatar
May 20, 2018 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: no spikes in my head
May 20, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that does sound a bit more relaxing
May 20, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the best part is that you can do it while you're sleeping
May 20, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That could get kind of weird... like what if thought I was asleep so I was having a dream about having sex with the Queen of England and it just gets weirder from there... lol
May 20, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: And then you wake up and it turns out it wasn't a dream.
May 20, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: And then you get beheaded.
May 20, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did love the Avatar movie, but I always wondered why the marines didn't just drop a planet buster on the planet if it was so dangerous and mine the mineral from the resulting asteroid belt...
May 20, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cheaper, easier, safer.
May 20, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: In the movie they said there was another source a hundred miles off but they didn't feel like moving the dig so they tried to eradicate the natives instead.
May 20, 2018 6:55 PM - pyromaniac123: yeah but that would be a boring film
May 20, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zzoeEdW-EDQ?t=31 Sort of like this lol
May 20, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's the issue though, mining out of a planets gravity well is a pain in the ass... better to just blow it bits and take what you want in chunk form...
May 20, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: They are assuming the largest weapon in the galaxy doesn't take any time to reload.
May 20, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Call me lazy but what ever lol
May 20, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 20, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: You get beheaded for necrophilia. There hasn't been a queen of england since 1707.
May 20, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo see I told it gets weirder from there
May 20, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talk about jumping someones bones...
May 20, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: If you can blow up an entire planet, why do you need unobtanium in the first place?
May 20, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think they needed it for next gen sex toys
May 20, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho we can already blow up planets 
May 20, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Russia and the US supposedly
May 20, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: Only the surface.
May 20, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: That doesn't count.
May 20, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: It doesn't solve the gravity well problem.
May 20, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: Why is it called gravity well if you can't take a bucket of gravity out  
May 20, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: Why did Jack and Jill go UP a hill to fetch a pail of water?
May 20, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they have FTL blowing up a planet would be easy, just ram a small ship fast enough to hit the core of the planet instantly generating a multi gigaton maybe even teraton explosion...
May 20, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I thought she came down with 2.50 lol
May 20, 2018 7:06 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 20, 2018 7:06 PM - Veho: Maybe they were fetching water from a spring.
May 20, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NJfypCp9XQ4?t=128 Me with the Queen lol
May 20, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: Maybe they were using water as an excuse to go fuck, I dunno.
May 20, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: PR why are they showing comics in a video now? Why?
May 20, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: 
May 20, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: It's not even a motion comic, it's just a slide show  
May 20, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xsdhew
May 20, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I remember those as a kid
May 20, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcHcy6oi-eg If anyone wants to spend an hour watching the most informative PSP and DS video ever  lol
May 20, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: I thought it was that "Nintendo DS sucks / PSP sucks" video.
May 20, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: Boy, that one ruffled a few feathers.
May 20, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/plEfEyG.mp4
May 20, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Street Fighter 4? lol
May 20, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/d55db315-49a1-4d4f-b960-11b5a03239c5
May 20, 2018 8:00 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if Walmart sales any tool that could help me open a Wii u tablet
May 20, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: They sell hammers.
May 20, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if it's triwing no
May 20, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: anything else yes
May 20, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have but one triwing driver lol
May 20, 2018 8:13 PM - kenenthk: Something lost connection it wont power on but shows fully charged
May 20, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: Just remembered I have Street Fighter 4 for the 3DS.
May 20, 2018 8:15 PM - kenenthk: So does all hacked 3ds
May 20, 2018 8:16 PM - T-hug: It's a pretty good port tbf
May 20, 2018 8:16 PM - T-hug: With 3d off
May 20, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D seems like a bad idea for fighting games lol
May 20, 2018 8:26 PM - T-hug: Drops the frames
May 20, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh that sounds bad
May 20, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: Many games do.
May 20, 2018 9:04 PM - T-hug: Wish 4UE was in that pack coming out soon
May 20, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4UE? the Amiga emu?
May 20, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/report-google-considering-a-game-streaming-service-console-hardware/
May 20, 2018 9:44 PM - Issac: Yeah! Sweden hockey world champions for the 11th time!
May 20, 2018 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/l6wovf5.gif 
May 20, 2018 10:21 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 20, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Psi
May 20, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk!
May 20, 2018 10:29 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried a pi with kodi connected with bt
May 20, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayy!!! I went poop and it wasn't liquid!!! lol I am just tired now not feeling like I am dying   norovirus ain't no joke lol
May 20, 2018 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
May 20, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD-nUusfmb8 LOL LOL LOL Funniest thing I have seen in [email protected]!!!! LOL
May 20, 2018 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Answer my question
May 20, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walmart does not sell Triwings no... but if the Wii-U controller uses any other bits yes walmart should have this kit. Let me see if they have it on the web page I bought one a few months back but it has like every bit.... lol
May 20, 2018 10:35 PM - kenenthk: But I was asking about the pi
May 20, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh where is that at? lol
May 20, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's Pi hole info Tom or Depravo know more than me but I do have this naughty web page I could PM you that has like 2,000 pre loaded images with every game or computer system imaginable lol
May 20, 2018 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Right above your poop comment
May 20, 2018 10:38 PM - kenenthk: I thought ab5getting a model b+ and just throw android on it but not sure if its poss5or I'll get an old ass version
May 20, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't have a Pi hmm Kodi runs on it yes but by BT do you mean using like BT as the network interface?
May 20, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a cheap Android TV box  lol
May 20, 2018 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Why do that if I can get the best of both worlds plus I want some where the Xfinity stream app works on it
May 20, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: And for whatever reason Netflix is still working on my TV when I'm not subscribed to it
May 20, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Netflix no sub works? Never contact Netflix lol
May 20, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The automated system glitched out and you got your name scratched out of the book somehow lol
May 20, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About Xfinity hmmm I don't know how Pi's work with DRM and HDMI and all that... I know it's also a function of the drivers and it might not work on a Pi?
May 20, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That whole HDCP thing
May 20, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know on the Chinese Android boxes some of that stuff works perfectly and some of it works like crap... (like works but 720P 30Hz crap)
May 20, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get DirectTV Now  lol
May 20, 2018 10:50 PM - Ericthegreat: Best plan is to just use apps with someone you knows login
May 20, 2018 10:50 PM - Ericthegreat: Fire tv
May 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Ericthegreat: I haven't played for cable in a year, and I'm missing out on nothing
May 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Ericthegreat: Well I can't svr
May 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Ericthegreat: Dvr
May 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Ericthegreat: But f your gonna die, you could just download
May 20, 2018 10:51 PM - Ericthegreat: Dvr
May 20, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DirectTV Now has a "cloud" DVR it's in Beta but if you use a hacked APK you can also use it now 
May 20, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife has it full of Dr Phil 
May 20, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He needs like a smiley face Tattoo on his head...
May 20, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah I ditched cable like 3 or 4 years ago?
May 20, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was paying for the Internet through them but they raised the prices and for half the cost I switched to Frontier FIOS. See how long that lasts....
May 20, 2018 11:00 PM - kenenthk: Will fire TV work well with Xfinity stream and kodi repos?
May 20, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGgAPYv6Qho
May 20, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fire TV is pretty much just modified Android pretty good chance you can sideload the app at least
May 20, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kodi works on more FireTV models that much I know lol
May 20, 2018 11:01 PM - kenenthk: The apps so locked down it wont even load on my shield
May 20, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you tried looking for a hacked version of it?
May 20, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Direct TV Now doesn't work on my Shield TV but I gots it working  lol
May 20, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/xfinity-tv-mod-android-box-hdmi-output-t3535881
May 20, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://199.175.53.21/xfinitytvmod.apk  Try thank Link Kenenthk
May 20, 2018 11:05 PM - kenenthk: I have wont work
May 20, 2018 11:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My shield tv won't take screenshots anymore 
May 20, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm ignore that last link its probably too old but the thread has a lot of info and stuff lol
May 20, 2018 11:07 PM - kenenthk: Problem is it updates so much and instantly disables old hosts
May 20, 2018 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Won't even support casting to a bigger display it disables hy out
May 20, 2018 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Hd
May 21, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Xd
May 21, 2018 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Duck you
May 21, 2018 12:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Quack
May 21, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/xfinity-tv-mod-android-box-hdmi-output-t3535881/page43 damn that's a lot of pages lol
May 21, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/xfinity-tv-mod-android-box-hdmi-output-t3535881/page42 Kenenthk try the leanback launcher version for your Shield TV on this page should be like 450010
May 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone said it even works on their Honda CRV lol
May 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://199.175.53.21/xfinitystream450010.leanback.apk
May 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Direct Link
May 21, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfKrF2J9fBU
May 21, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So what happened to Wii-U USB Helper it doesn't work anymore?
May 21, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wanted some stuff to test on Cemu lol
May 21, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (yes I own a working hacked Wii-U but PC is better at it... lol)
May 21, 2018 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Can't you just launch a browser and load back ups that way
May 21, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know... I always used my 500GB external hard drive on the Wii-U lol
May 21, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly after playing Mario World 3D the other day on my PC with a 360 controller I will probably never pick up the Wii-U pad again lol
May 21, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So comfy
May 21, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Last cfw i used just let you installed them to a s card then again you really only need a 32gb ad card to play the Wii us entire library 
May 21, 2018 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Sd card
May 21, 2018 1:10 AM - kenenthk: It was a program called wiiupicker or something
May 21, 2018 1:20 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 21, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I installed them all pretty much at least everything I wanted to play lol
May 21, 2018 1:33 AM - kenenthk: My tablet says it had a full charge but wont turn on
May 21, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks so like it wont turn the Wii-U on?
May 21, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was wondering if maybe the bulb just burned out and it's actually on but not showing a picture?
May 21, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LCD's do that sometimes 
May 21, 2018 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Not sure if it's the dock or not been dropped a few times
May 21, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can check by turning it "on" then shining a really strong light like a phone flashlight app and seeing at different angles and see if there is a picture on it just really really fucking dark
May 21, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If there is a picture there you might be able to get a new backlight from like alliexpress for not a crazy price.
May 21, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although anything under 20 bucks would be a steal... fucking Wii-U controllers are like 100 bucks 
May 21, 2018 1:44 AM - kenenthk: It wont turn on at all no green light but the dock says its fully charged
May 21, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat USB Helper will download games right into Cemu format lol
May 21, 2018 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
May 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm if your lucky just the bottom is loose and needs to be put back in place lol
May 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: button even lol
May 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the battery is lose from the main board but the bottom board IS connected
May 21, 2018 1:50 AM - kenenthk: But I can't open the controller unless there's another trick I could try without a tritool
May 21, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I want to take mine apart to see how it's connected, let me see if I can find a teardown online
May 21, 2018 1:50 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 21, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can shave down a philips head so it only has 3 points BUT this kinda sucks lol
May 21, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you have to whack it with a hammer to bend the one part of the head so it's a triangle instead of a T
May 21, 2018 1:51 AM - kenenthk: Don't that a file
May 21, 2018 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Have
May 21, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm you could order a triwing from China for like under a buck lol
May 21, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pcs-Triwing-Tri-Wing-Screwdriver-Screw-Driver-for-Wii-GBA-DS-Lite-NDSL-NDS-SP-Repair/32851022390.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.15.7e3878e4IEJnpV&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_5722915_10548_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_308_100031_
May 21, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 57 cents I would keep it around for future use.
May 21, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My bad with shipping 70 cents
May 21, 2018 1:55 AM - kenenthk: By the time I get it I could just afford a new one they go for like 150 now lol
May 21, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't think so... they will only get more expensive from here on out
May 21, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo never did make 2nd controllers available  I had planned on getting a 2nd one at launch lol
May 21, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: I just saw one for 150
May 21, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's a bit pricey lol
May 21, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when they where going for like 100 bucks and I thought that was nuts.
May 21, 2018 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Is it still impossible just to buy a new tablet for them
May 21, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is pretty stupid to me, so if you break the controller the whole system is just for parts at that point.
May 21, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it should have just been an add on the Wii at that point  lol
May 21, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually in my opinion the Wii-U should have just been an HD Wii.... Same controllers and everything. They could have knocked 50 bucks off the price and probably sold way way way better.
May 21, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I liked the Wii-U, I stood out in the cold on launch day for like 45 minutes before the store opened to buy one  lol
May 21, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well this Wii-U USB Helper thing makes things pretty damned easy... I have 54GB's of everything I would want to try on the PC and it's packaging it up for me for Cemu I don't have to do anything but put it in the right folder... lol
May 21, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: I may just buy a switch since it's getting easier to load back upd
May 21, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a better PC and play all the systems  lol
May 21, 2018 2:57 AM - kenenthk: Nintendos last two consoles are the main. Ones I never really see making an emulator for
May 21, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii-U seems to be working great right now
May 21, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried Angry Video Game Nerd and Super Mario World 3D played perfectly fine will let you know how the others go (I got like 10 more games to test)
May 21, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is the extra annoying step of downloading the shader cache things but once they are installed seems to work wonderful
May 21, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to test it out on my lower end machine tomorrow I am prepared to be disappointed though lol but I wasn't expecting 60FPS locked on this machine....
May 21, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And that's while I have Chrome and FireFox and Wii-U USB Helper running in the background... it doesn't seem like it should work that well... lol
May 21, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did just update to the 1.18 version (that is stable) so maybe it got a lot better, the last time I tried it was ummm so long ago I don't think it was 1.0 yet lol
May 21, 2018 3:16 AM - kenenthk: There's a Wii u emulator
May 21, 2018 3:19 AM - kenenthk: How can you activate some of the functions like blowing into the tablets mic to do things
May 21, 2018 3:24 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 21, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you can emulate those AND the weird NFC things lol
May 21, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably could set up the mic to a headset if you wanted real microphone action lol
May 21, 2018 3:34 AM - kenenthk: So like just by blow into any mic and it'll work PM me your build
May 21, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol umm sure lol
May 21, 2018 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Now I can see perbeing real dicks when it comes to building stages for Mario maker on a pc
May 21, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that would be funny like troll levels like the blocks say "PC Master Race" lol
May 21, 2018 3:40 AM - kenenthk: But will using any mic to make those functions work
May 21, 2018 3:45 AM - kenenthk: Is it just click and set up or is there a bunch of bullshit
May 21, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am pretty sure you can just set it any mic and it would work fine
May 21, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On DraStic for the DS mic on my tablet works great for DS games that use the mic
May 21, 2018 3:53 AM - kenenthk: I never got the pm
May 21, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far the only downside on the Wii-U emulator I can see is lack of sight like no screen lol
May 21, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk let me PM you some links  lol
May 21, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That thar is a complete list of things to do to keep you busy for at least an hour lol (but about 30 minutes in you should be able to be playing something lol)


----------



## TaigaChat (May 22, 2018)

May 21, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: That's too much work
May 21, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Do it for me
May 21, 2018 4:04 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 21, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I could package up my folder and make it one giant torrent file 
May 21, 2018 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Do it
May 21, 2018 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Or use mega
May 21, 2018 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Playing Mario Kart 8 right now 
May 21, 2018 4:47 AM - kenenthk: Duck you
May 21, 2018 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you samsung let me cuss
May 21, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cussing is bad for you  lol
May 21, 2018 4:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ubesto.com/product/3-in-1-spray-mop-set-with-refillable-bottle/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwuYTYBRDsARIsAJnrUXDJqklt6BN7PRPbVJsy9jgf53oLZuTkelijg8UTkeXda6Ij7e89VhsaAhjeEALw_wcB&v=79cba1185463 I got this out of the dumpster from work
May 21, 2018 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Looks brand new
May 21, 2018 4:54 AM - kenenthk: Still had chemicals in it lol
May 21, 2018 4:54 AM - Veho: Please throw it away ken  
May 21, 2018 4:54 AM - Veho: You don't know what they used it for.
May 21, 2018 4:55 AM - kenenthk: I do I work with them lol
May 21, 2018 4:55 AM - kenenthk: Plus the pads are rewashable
May 21, 2018 4:56 AM - Veho: And when someone throws away rewashable pads you know shit's serious.
May 21, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah just handle it like it was used to clean up pure aids infected blood lol
May 21, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bleach every square inch of it and make sure to not use it for like a month lol
May 21, 2018 4:56 AM - Veho: What PR said.
May 21, 2018 4:57 AM - kenenthk: It was brand new they just toss suit after they use it once lol
May 21, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: Or just put it back in the trash and buy a new one if you need a mop.
May 21, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am in shock at how well Cemu works...
May 21, 2018 4:57 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you again samsung
May 21, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it should be fine but like caution is never a bad thing 
May 21, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk turn off auto correct... I had to on my phone and tablet to keep me sane...
May 21, 2018 4:58 AM - kenenthk: Nope I whipped it down already the chemical inside it is virex lol
May 21, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 99% of the tech terms auto correct into something weird lol
May 21, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Virex is good stuff but it means they used it on stuff they knew was infested with AIDs lol
May 21, 2018 4:58 AM - kenenthk: Good pros about low end jobs you get free shit sometimes
May 21, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably why they tossed it... but aids can only survive outside the body for like I want to say a week or two?
May 21, 2018 4:59 AM - kenenthk: It was used by construction workers just to mop up the office floors lol
May 21, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk dumpster diving gets you free stuff with no job 
May 21, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: God damn it... NSMB and Luigi+ and all the updates and DLC is crashing Cemu... lol
May 21, 2018 5:01 AM - kenenthk: We're pretty strict about cleanliness obv5we have to change gloves after every bathroom clean up
May 21, 2018 5:01 AM - kenenthk: But who does that 
May 21, 2018 5:03 AM - Veho: What game is this from: https://i.imgur.com/KYyRMdx.mp4
May 21, 2018 5:03 AM - Veho: ?
May 21, 2018 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Probably a dumb ass one because he wont get far in that helicopter
May 21, 2018 5:06 AM - Veho: Devs creating triggers in games never quite cover all scenarios.
May 21, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just Cause 3 lol
May 21, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah normally they would just make that copter invincible lol
May 21, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: Reminds me of how you can cheat in Warcraft 3 and kill one of the characters, but the end animation still rolls, only his lines are delivered by an empty patch of ground.
May 21, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But that should be part of the plot diversity... like if the helicopter blows up take the dirt bike and fight your way to the next point.
May 21, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I have had that happen in World of Warcraft....
May 21, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I am personally responsible for several patches that where made in Diablo II  lol
May 21, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned Blizzard ruining all my fun
May 21, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found this one glitch early on with the Paladin that would jack up block to over 100%...
May 21, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making him invincible lol
May 21, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then they took away my convertadin build 
May 21, 2018 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Is psi going to get a warning point reduced for letting you know
May 21, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But damn that one did break the den of evil lol
May 21, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Warning point? I still have 1? I need it lol
May 21, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't take it  lol
May 21, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicks dig a bad guy 
May 21, 2018 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Is that why I never get any warnings? 
May 21, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You gotta be like one of those guys who is kind of a funny jerk, not a total dick but like enough to tell an edgy joke or say something sexy (not at work unless your feeling risky) lol
May 21, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: I'm 80% dick and 20% asshole
May 21, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if you where what do they call those people who say just saying hello to a woman is rape? You gotta be a bit more evil than that lol
May 21, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Shut I stare at nurses all the time they know what I'm doing too
May 21, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just give them the smirk and a wink lol
May 21, 2018 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's the male nurses... they will hit on you lol
May 21, 2018 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU6qkVYxxVY
May 21, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles says she is ugly lol
May 21, 2018 5:18 AM - kenenthk: Migles hasn't even grown into his dick yet
May 21, 2018 5:18 AM - Veho: migles prefers them thicc.
May 21, 2018 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I am just not very picky but hmmm yeah I would so hit that lol
May 21, 2018 5:19 AM - Veho: I remember that song but I don't remember that video.
May 21, 2018 5:20 AM - kenenthk: I saw a clip of some chick defending hoes by saying they're just looking for strong dick
May 21, 2018 5:22 AM - Veho: I have no idea what you just said.
May 21, 2018 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh a ho doesn't care about size... at least real ho's as I understand them lol they are more into "Oh hmm guy number 5 this week? I am sore from last night.... but fuck it! hehehehe yes fuck it...."
May 21, 2018 5:22 AM - Veho: Butt fuck it.
May 21, 2018 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Stop listening to eminem
May 21, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cZHxtqN
May 21, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
May 21, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am speaking from personal experience, my wife has some friends of rather ho like tendencies
May 21, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: they hang out at ho tells....
May 21, 2018 5:25 AM - kenenthk: Wife or daughter?
May 21, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they say the apple doesn't fall far from the tree but in this case no actual friends lol
May 21, 2018 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: strippers
May 21, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but they make money on the side...
May 21, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kfUnvvRvMM
May 21, 2018 5:35 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jiF83t5
May 21, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Is that how you afford things from China psi
May 21, 2018 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man if I was a pimp I would be so rich  lol
May 21, 2018 5:40 AM - kenenthk: So is that why pimps live in Compton and Detroit
May 21, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they live all over just look for local "Call girl services" or "Message Parlor" or like 50% of the girls on dating aps are just using that for "Out calls"
May 21, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus 99 other terms I have forgotten lol
May 21, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Yay deep web
May 21, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Or any dating app
May 21, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tinder I hear is popular but you might like Grinder  lol
May 21, 2018 5:50 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UOqBBggxLTo
May 21, 2018 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fS_ad6YwOM It works!!! lol
May 21, 2018 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never knew BOTW for the Wii-U only ran at 20FPS... lol It's full speed and not frame skipping though so that's nice?
May 21, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least the cut scenes run at 30FPS lol
May 21, 2018 7:29 AM - Veho: The human eye is unable to perceive more than 10 fps anyway so it's all good  ;O;
May 21, 2018 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I knew it ran kind of slow on the Wii-U but I always thought it was just the way it was supposed to run lol
May 21, 2018 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the updates fixed the frame rate issues, and maybe it did? I remember playing and it stuttering a bit but in the emulator at least it is a smooth 20 lol
May 21, 2018 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Neat Kirby's Rainbow Curse just has a grey screen after you start it lol
May 21, 2018 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And New Super Mario Bro's U still crashes lol
May 21, 2018 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird to me when a game crashes an emulator
May 21, 2018 10:01 AM - migles: 5:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ubesto.com/product/3-in...UTkeXda6Ij7e89VhsaAhjeEALw_wcB&v=79cba1185463 I got this out of the dumpster from work
May 21, 2018 10:01 AM - migles: kenenth, are you one of thoose dumpster diving people?
May 21, 2018 10:19 AM - Veho: ken the shoutbox is cutting off part of that link, I'm getting a 404 error.
May 21, 2018 10:19 AM - Veho: Use a URL shortener.
May 21, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: veho
May 21, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: hu, that was my quote
May 21, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: the link got destroyed in the copy lol
May 21, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: link kenenth shared: https://www.ubesto.com/product/3-in-1-spray-mop-set-with-refillable-bottle/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwuYTYBRDsARIsAJnrUXDJqklt6BN7PRPbVJsy9jgf53oLZuTkelijg8UTkeXda6Ij7e89VhsaAhjeEALw_wcB&v=79cba1185463
May 21, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: some 3-in-1 Spray Mop Kit,
May 21, 2018 10:26 AM - Flame: they say im no good , cause im so hood
May 21, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: flame <3
May 21, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: i feel like want to play pokemon since yesterday, but can't decide which game
May 21, 2018 10:29 AM - Flame: play pokemon cock
May 21, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: ho i mean, a real one
May 21, 2018 10:29 AM - Flame: coke and rum got weed all the time
May 21, 2018 10:30 AM - migles: i got all theese that i should finish\make progress: heart gold, red, leaf green, platinum, emerald
May 21, 2018 10:31 AM - Flame: play the new one's then
May 21, 2018 10:31 AM - Flame: have you play crystal yet ?
May 21, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: i don't have crystal :C i mean phisically :C
May 21, 2018 10:32 AM - Flame: 3ds vc
May 21, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: doesn't count :C
May 21, 2018 10:32 AM - Flame: why?
May 21, 2018 10:32 AM - Flame: can transfer to the latest one's
May 21, 2018 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles you played oras?
May 21, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: heh, the blue pretty cartridge :C i should buy that one, brb will check ebay and shit
May 21, 2018 10:33 AM - Flame: lol i didn't want you to spend money
May 21, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: 30 bucks cart only lol
May 21, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: in my country listings
May 21, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: i am watching this clickbait: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoMdO1gj_G8
May 21, 2018 10:35 AM - Flame: bargain !
May 21, 2018 10:36 AM - migles: what, really?
May 21, 2018 10:36 AM - migles: i tought it was the normal price for the game nowadays?
May 21, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: i mean, in a good condition of course
May 21, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: funny, 90% of the pokemon crystals i seen seeling online are in a good shape, while for example pokemon red or blue plenty of times the sticker is shreded
May 21, 2018 10:42 AM - Flame: pokemon red nd blue were play for longer for sure
May 21, 2018 10:42 AM - Flame: and are older
May 21, 2018 10:45 AM - migles: there is also the change that when the kids got cristal, they had red\blue before and since they grew up a little learned how to take care of them?
May 21, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: my german crystal should be somewhere in this house :C
May 21, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: but i dont see it for like 15 years :C
May 21, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: my sister should know what happened to my GBC, it was pretty beated up :C
May 21, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: fuck, i borrowed the thing to a friend, he gave me the gbc back with the A button broken
May 21, 2018 10:49 AM - migles: before that, the thing was in mint condition, after the button kinda broken i stopped giving it care and learned that never to borrow consoles again
May 21, 2018 11:44 AM - T-hug: Deadpool 2 2018 HDTS XViD AC3-ETRG
May 21, 2018 11:50 AM - migles: .xxx.britneyspearssextape.jpb.exe
May 21, 2018 12:16 PM - Titanica: Hello, this message is about to be lost in time. Props for you for finding this! 
May 21, 2018 12:17 PM - Flame: not really
May 21, 2018 12:17 PM - Flame: it all gets recorded
May 21, 2018 12:17 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox-thread.497087/
May 21, 2018 12:18 PM - Titanica: Fuck.
May 21, 2018 12:20 PM - Flame: but your tears in the rain will be lost in time..
May 21, 2018 12:21 PM - Titanica: ^
May 21, 2018 12:21 PM - Flame: v
May 21, 2018 12:21 PM - Titanica: yay
May 21, 2018 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay
May 21, 2018 1:05 PM - Memoir: I can't hide my personal shit in the shout box anymore?
May 21, 2018 1:09 PM - Chary: shoutbox has become too mainstream
May 21, 2018 1:09 PM - Chary: ;O;
May 21, 2018 1:09 PM - Chary: inb4 IRC thread
May 21, 2018 1:27 PM - T-hug: Lol
May 21, 2018 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x0u5TDN.jpg
May 21, 2018 1:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KEa4CC5.jpg
May 21, 2018 2:35 PM - Titanica: this is fun
May 21, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UcxOK7v.jpg
May 21, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DVUcM
May 21, 2018 2:45 PM - Titanica: lol
May 21, 2018 2:47 PM - Titanica: This is so funny, I fell off my shirt.
May 21, 2018 3:12 PM - T-hug: Lol that sagat one is me
May 21, 2018 3:13 PM - T-hug: Try it out in August when fly to ze Germany
May 21, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need to fly on that Emirates airline I seen it on some youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tx0gMidbJvI
May 21, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSX92kvP1ao
May 21, 2018 5:01 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r2gqKMyrLA
May 21, 2018 5:06 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/a/Xo0tYZ4
May 21, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vS1GOom
May 21, 2018 5:34 PM - Depravo: So woo! Got the platinum I was working on. I had to stay up until 2am on a work night but I got the bugger.
May 21, 2018 5:36 PM - Flame: which game?
May 21, 2018 5:39 PM - Depravo: LEGO Marvel Superheroes.
May 21, 2018 5:39 PM - Depravo: The first one. I bought it in a sale a while back.
May 21, 2018 5:40 PM - Flame: was it worth the time and effort?
May 21, 2018 5:42 PM - Flame: its not a top tier game to be fair
May 21, 2018 5:43 PM - Flame: also i need a hax to drop soon™
May 21, 2018 5:43 PM - Flame: i need a hax in my life
May 21, 2018 5:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tYe3bZ0.jpg
May 21, 2018 5:47 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 21, 2018 5:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Kinda gross
May 21, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: Prude.
May 21, 2018 5:58 PM - T-hug: Takes for ages to unlock deadpool
May 21, 2018 6:05 PM - Depravo: I enjoyed it.
May 21, 2018 6:06 PM - T-hug: Its still the best lego game
May 21, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/wwfeatures/wm/live/1280_720/images/live/p0/31/74/p0317482.jpg
May 21, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: And this is the exterior: https://blogmedia.dealerfire.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/67/2016/03/1972-maserati-boomerang-concept-car.jpg
May 21, 2018 6:17 PM - Depravo: That's revolting.
May 21, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thug, not that that's saying much
May 21, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: There was a time when that style of car was modern
May 21, 2018 6:18 PM - Veho: Futuristic, even.
May 21, 2018 6:18 PM - Depravo: The 1950s.
May 21, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also nah the best Lego game is Lego racers
May 21, 2018 6:19 PM - Veho: Future generations will look at today's design and say "aw how quaint".
May 21, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably lol
May 21, 2018 6:20 PM - Veho: Imagine hipsters with Samsung Galaxy S9 phones, being "retro".
May 21, 2018 6:22 PM - T-hug: Wasnt that car in a bond movie
May 21, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: No, that was a Lotus Esprit.
May 21, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: The "wedge on wheels" was a very popular design for a while.
May 21, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hipsters aren't retro
May 21, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Are they?
May 21, 2018 6:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0Cjio6e
May 21, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: huu
May 21, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: if they would reverse the mobo, wouldn't be more effective?
May 21, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: What do you mean?
May 21, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: Put the mobo on the bottom?
May 21, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe a little but I don't think that's an issue
May 21, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mineral oil seems cool but so impractical
May 21, 2018 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you ever remove any of the components it's going to be all greasy and attract dust until you clean it thoroughly
May 21, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: This isn't mineral oil though, it's some new more-expensive-than-printer-toner liquid by 3M that is basically magic.
May 21, 2018 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hmm interesting
May 21, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/novec-us/applications/immersion-cooling/
May 21, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just walked 2 miles with a car battery..... never buying Duralast again lol
May 21, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Autozone is car parts company that sells cheap car batteries called Duralast that ironically do not last...)
May 21, 2018 7:13 PM - Veho: I WOULD WALK 2 MILES AND I WOULD WALK 2 MORE
May 21, 2018 7:13 PM - Veho: I am much less driven than the Proclaimers.
May 21, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho but my last 2 miles was carrying like 20 pounds of battery?
May 21, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: not sure how much they weight but yeah not good lol
May 21, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: Or rather I am more driven. They walk all the time, they don't drive.
May 21, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By Demons be driven? lol
May 21, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isYmSQks5Z4
May 21, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: "Home, Aaagrajargh." "Yes master."
May 21, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I must say that is a bad punch...
May 21, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably broke his wrist lol
May 21, 2018 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Until recently I didn't even know 3M made other things than adhesive stuff
May 21, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Then I heard they make the best pcie risers on the market and was like "really? That seems like a weird thing for them to be making"
May 21, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also under the novec branding I believe
May 21, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: I am quite peeved by the fact the Commodore 64 Mini doesn't have a working keyboard.
May 21, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: It would be a bit too small for comfort I think
May 21, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it is indeed disappointing
May 21, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3M owns a LOT of other companies along with like Dow Corning a lot of companies people think are different companies are really the same company... like Coke and Pepsi they own a shit ton of other companies lol
May 21, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh for sure
May 21, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I feel like if someone was to make a proper C64 mini... it should be a keyboard with HDMI and a power cord and an SD slot and a couple of USB ports, it should have like 2 modes one for original software upscaled to run on HDMI res, and the second mode should be a hyper turbo 3Ghz 6502 mode with access to more RAM and stuff lol
May 21, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think the second mode is realistic given current computer hardware
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Release it for like 200 bucks with a super expanded BASIC with enhanced features for more modern stuff, make it cool and teach kids to code again
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and what would you even do with it
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: 3M is like "if you can't beat them, buy them."
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye it could work with one of those FPGA thingies
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh you just want something that behaves like C64 but more modern then basically
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye mostly a homebrew mode is what I would call it lol
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: "That company has an interesting new technology we can't compete with. YOINK, we just bought them"
May 21, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: No need to emulate a 6502 to run basic lol
May 21, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yes
May 21, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I mean for the C64 mode lol
May 21, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho yeah but were they even trying to compete in other markets before they bought up all that stuff?
May 21, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah the alternate mode would have little to do with the 64 to be honest lol
May 21, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: You specifically said 3ghz 6502 mode
May 21, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it is my dream to create some company with like 4-5 people invent some new tech and be bought out by Microsoft or something and me and my new millionaire friends can retire lol
May 21, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye yeah for all those peeks and pokes 
May 21, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you should see what they are doing with 68K mode and the Vampire on the Amiga, amazing crap lol
May 21, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never thought an Amiga 500 could pump out 1080 video and stream music and surf the internet and run like full speed Quake and crap lol
May 21, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess 99% of that could be done with a Pi and a USB keyboard though lol
May 21, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: There are a bunch of products aimed to teach people game programming like that
May 21, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: But they're not 3ghz
May 21, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: More like a few mhz
May 21, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true I always think Pi's are more than what they are lol
May 21, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am used to like Android stuff where the latest chips are starting to bump up near like 2.5Ghz and crap lol
May 21, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy to think a phone is that fast  lol
May 21, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is looking at watches that run like as fast as a Pi lol
May 21, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd7mQmHj7A4
May 21, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: Faster.
May 21, 2018 7:52 PM - Flame: da fuck did i watch psio
May 21, 2018 7:54 PM - Flame: FLAME SMASH!
May 21, 2018 7:54 PM - Flame: flame is confused and angry now
May 21, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know I never watched these cartoons on TV but now I kind of want too?
May 21, 2018 7:59 PM - Veho: Agents of S.M.A.S.H.
May 21, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thank you now I know what to look for lol
May 21, 2018 8:03 PM - Plstic: Poo poo pee pee
May 21, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Android pee
May 21, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have they released the code name for Android pee yet? lol
May 21, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, not yet kek
May 21, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: no it hasn't leaked yet... android pee
May 21, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 21, 2018 8:16 PM - Flame: they can hold it for so long..... before it leaks
May 21, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp Shitbox, it looks like Tom Bombadildo is going to be Tom BombaDadlo
May 21, 2018 9:02 PM - Flame: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
May 21, 2018 9:03 PM - Flame: if we put our heads together im sure we can fix this tom
May 21, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: Pray it comes out the wrong colour.
May 21, 2018 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 21, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: Only joking. Congrats man.
May 21, 2018 9:09 PM - Flame: by the way congrats on losing your virginity
May 21, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank you Dep
May 21, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eat a dick flame ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: here is a idea for a name:-
May 21, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: tom
May 21, 2018 9:15 PM - Flame: you americans love doing that jr thingy
May 21, 2018 9:15 PM - Flame: tom jr
May 21, 2018 9:15 PM - Flame: unless you are tom jr
May 21, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: then that will make him tom jr jr
May 21, 2018 9:17 PM - Flame: but seriously i hope you have a worderful child which you can share your romsets with
May 21, 2018 9:17 PM - Flame: 
May 21, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, my real name isn't Tom ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've talked baby names before, we were thinking Theodore for a little Tom Jr, and Fiona for a little Flame Jr ;O;O;O;O
May 21, 2018 9:19 PM - Flame: shit im having a child...
May 21, 2018 9:19 PM - Flame: *RUNS!*
May 21, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: flame
May 21, 2018 9:20 PM - Flame: migles
May 21, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: you know how i got duplicates of my gba pokemon games right?
May 21, 2018 9:21 PM - Flame: yeah :|
May 21, 2018 9:21 PM - Flame: you selling them?
May 21, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: no no no :C
May 21, 2018 9:21 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy
May 21, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: the old ones i even have a hard time for them to run, the contacts are old or something...
May 21, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Give them to me for my future babby ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: damn it tom
May 21, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: you made the baby, deal with  him
May 21, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 21, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: so, for whatever reason i kept the old saves of the previous owners
May 21, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: and...
May 21, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: why tho
May 21, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: yeah i am gonna transfer their shity pokemons to my SS and make a new save
May 21, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: easy way to fill the dex ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know how I fill my dex?
May 21, 2018 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With gameshark codes ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: i just found it funny in one of the carts the previouis owner was a girl and she named the boxes with stuff like "CUTE"
May 21, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: "BADASS"
May 21, 2018 9:24 PM - Flame: thank god mig;es isnt the second coming because he cant tell a story to save his life...
May 21, 2018 9:24 PM - Flame: migles*
May 21, 2018 9:25 PM - migles: hu?
May 21, 2018 9:25 PM - migles: "fluffy fish"
May 21, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: im mean like that story had no substance
May 21, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: i thought you was going to say by my pokemon games or i would need to suck dick to live
May 21, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: buy*
May 21, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: the offer still is on the table
May 21, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: tree fidy
May 21, 2018 9:29 PM - Flame: migles i brought pokemon moon and pokemon ultra sun
May 21, 2018 9:29 PM - Flame: did you see?
May 21, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: no :C
May 21, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: but congrats!
May 21, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: it was a good price?
May 21, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buying a 3DS pokemon game? What is this, 2013?
May 21, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:30 PM - Flame: it was very good price brand new
May 21, 2018 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's over $5 it ain't a good price for those shits ;O;
May 21, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: i mean in the main stores pokemon moon is like £28 i brought it for £19
May 21, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: cool i got mine for the same price
May 21, 2018 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course they are, they'll be near full price in like 10 years when nobody's buying them because Nintendo
May 21, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: 25 euro bucks
May 21, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: for my moon
May 21, 2018 9:32 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-500#post-7991269
May 21, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: lol i had no idea pokemon moon would play as night in the day, and day during the night
May 21, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: so weird
May 21, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: thats why i had brought originally pokemon sun
May 21, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: question
May 21, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: so you know thoose pokemon that appear only in night?
May 21, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: or morning
May 21, 2018 9:36 PM - Flame: fuck knows
May 21, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: do they appear based in real life day\night, or in game night\day?
May 21, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: in pokemon moon
May 21, 2018 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In-game always
May 21, 2018 9:37 PM - Flame: you need to check a guide or something
May 21, 2018 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's never based on IRL time, it's based on in-game time. For the games with day night on 3DS and such, they use the 3DS's internal clock so you could just change that in the settings so night = night and day = day in Pokemon Moon and such
May 21, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: so if you got both its a bonus, if you don't play at night or day, and don't need to mess up with the clock
May 21, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: cheese
May 21, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i got so many saves scattered around in my pc
May 21, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: and several of them are copies lol in the same hdd, because i always forgot if i did a backup or not
May 21, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: so i would end up copying the saves of the sd cards to random places
May 21, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: moving everything to a main "saves" folder in my hdd and putting a note that i must organize it, which i will leave like that forever
May 21, 2018 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can have it be day during the day and night during the night in moon without fucking with the time though
May 21, 2018 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just have to travel to an alternate dimension
May 21, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: wait
May 21, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: what?
May 21, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: you can travel between dimentions in that game?
May 21, 2018 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Um
May 21, 2018 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ever heard of ultra wormholes?
May 21, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ultra Wormholes sounds like a Japanese porn movie...
May 21, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: you telling me bullshit right jdbye?
May 21, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: No
May 21, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's s/m/us/UM's main plot
May 21, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: loool
May 21, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: really?
May 21, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Veho it is my dream to create some company with like 4-5 people invent some new tech and be bought out by Microsoft or something and me and my new millionaire friends can retire lol
May 21, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Like the guy in the last few seasons of two and a half men? Lol
May 21, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah that's the dream
May 21, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: there's a lot more to it than that but yeah
May 21, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: The fact that you can actually switch the day night cycle around or even that there is a portal in that specific location is never mentioned in the game though
May 21, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: okay i will play the game later lel
May 21, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: fuck i got shitted with the x\y and thats why i had been procastinating moon\soon
May 21, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: and the 1 hour tutorial <.<
May 21, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: HEY PSIO
May 21, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: you know what annoys me
May 21, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: there is not a magicall way to keep syncronized my saves across all my emulators
May 21, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: and flashcarts
May 21, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just setup the save file location for all your emus to a dropbox folder or something
May 21, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: there should be a DS, 3ds, phone, etc, app that let you sync the saves with a push of a button
May 21, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: tom, my main issue is the DS flashcart\3ds native console
May 21, 2018 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Migles how did you know the previous owner was a girl lol - migles: i just found it funny in one of the carts the previouis owner was a girl and she named the boxes with stuff like "CUTE"
May 21, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: because i bought the carts from a girl
May 21, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: local craigslist thing
May 21, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: i meet with her and bought the cards
May 21, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: *i met
May 21, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh
May 21, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: and the name in the game was a real name
May 21, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: i think it was sarah
May 21, 2018 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's kinda cool that you can switch between day and night at will if there's something specific you want to catch that only appears at day or night
May 21, 2018 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't even need both games
May 21, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: yeah its neat
May 21, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: no more doing the bad way of messing the clock
May 21, 2018 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Changing the clock fucks up time based events in a lot of games anyway
May 21, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what what in the butt?
May 21, 2018 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: You tell me.
May 21, 2018 11:05 PM - Flame: i left we talking about game clocks
May 21, 2018 11:05 PM - Flame: we still talking about game clocks
May 21, 2018 11:05 PM - Flame: get with the times
May 21, 2018 11:06 PM - Flame: lets talk about fat asses
May 21, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You leave Eric Cartman out of this! lol
May 21, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc25V5GZ_LU
May 21, 2018 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have a fat ass
May 21, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i have been told my ass is mediocre by women what ever that means lol
May 21, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Not bad" is also not good lool
May 21, 2018 11:26 PM - Devin: As long as you don't have a Hank Hill ass I think you'll be fine.
May 21, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my wife thinks it's ok I guess lol
May 21, 2018 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: it's not tight enough
May 21, 2018 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: You should be able to crack a nut between your cheeks
May 21, 2018 11:28 PM - Devin: Needs to be thicker than a snicker.
May 21, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=hawaii+lava+cuts+off+evacuation&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b
May 21, 2018 11:28 PM - Devin: A good test is also seeing if you can bounce a quarter off of it.
May 21, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lava is fun
May 21, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I mean, not for the people living in places with active volcanos
May 21, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: But scientifically speaking, it's fun
May 21, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it looks cool
May 22, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's cool I used to have some volcanic glass I bought somewhere lol
May 22, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU8sKsr6lO4
May 22, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814105088&sf189986615=1 I need a few of these for Crossfire lol
May 22, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/s82Qe4mqd_I?t=957
May 22, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-Qtfi6lsDQ
May 22, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6AwclRkFuE
May 22, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ
May 22, 2018 3:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xwua26Y


----------



## TaigaChat (May 23, 2018)

May 22, 2018 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuXEnukk--k
May 22, 2018 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho hmm I might need to ummm download those
May 22, 2018 4:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bXWaGEh.mp4
May 22, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/eDv4TXo?r
May 22, 2018 6:20 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 22, 2018 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sushi hibachi!
May 22, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: nice veho
May 22, 2018 10:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GTtCLDy.jpg
May 22, 2018 11:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YNiQdCB.png
May 22, 2018 11:43 AM - migles: psio?
May 22, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: that gifs with sound is number 6, and was released yesterday?
May 22, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: and has very recent clips
May 22, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhwX1QVC6oE
May 22, 2018 11:51 AM - migles: OMG. warning with the sound, its very loud: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOQMxbawuLs
May 22, 2018 12:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LvOtMHx.jpg
May 22, 2018 1:07 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 22, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: the shoutbox is dead
May 22, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: long live the shoutbox
May 22, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: damn hell https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Crystal-Version-Nintendo-Gameboy-NEW-In-Box-Factory-Sealed-Near-Mint/253634408113?epid=6344&hash=item3b0dc9eeb1:giYAAOSwSuNacpel&autorefresh=true
May 22, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: game going for 1k lol
May 22, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: i made an offer for 100, it was declined instantly lol
May 22, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: why?
May 22, 2018 2:52 PM - Flame: its probably resealed
May 22, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: i would pay for a mint condition 100 bucks
May 22, 2018 2:59 PM - Flame: but how would you know its mint condition?
May 22, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: because the pictures and ebay description? if i did got it and it had no shows of usage it was ok, but if it had signs i could always get ebay\paypal protections?
May 22, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: i mean, i am not one of thoose  who buy a sealed copy to be sealed forever, (the box can be empty and no one would ever know lol)
May 22, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: but i sure want a really good contition one for collecting
May 22, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: and play in it of course
May 22, 2018 3:07 PM - Flame: migles how would i transfer my saves to pokemon RBY and GSC?
May 22, 2018 3:19 PM - Flame: MIGLES!
May 22, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: with 2 gbas?
May 22, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: *gbc
May 22, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: or gbas
May 22, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: doesn't matter
May 22, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: and a GBC link cable
May 22, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: HO
May 22, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: they would know that it's not sealed though
May 22, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: you want to transfer saves? maybe from an emulator inject or flashcart to a real cart?
May 22, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: i have this for that: https://shop.insidegadgets.com/product/gbxcart-rw/
May 22, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: its super handy, used it yesterday to dump the saves all of my carts as backup
May 22, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: no i mean from 3DS VC save to a real pokemon cart
May 22, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: with that lol
May 22, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: you dump your save with some 3ds tool, (probably jk save manager will do fine)
May 22, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: then with that device you can write the save into a real cart
May 22, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: i know how to get my save from 3ds
May 22, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: the putting it in a cart is the problem bit
May 22, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: you can use that save in an emulator right? its a normal .sav?
May 22, 2018 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not sure
May 22, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: then you need a cart writer, either that one (board that plugs into the pc and connects the cartridge) you can go with that one i got GBXcart
May 22, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: or joey bags
May 22, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: there are other methods like using a n64 with transfer pack, but the easiest one is that tool
May 22, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: okay im going to buy when i can
May 22, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: thanks migles
May 22, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: you can dump roms, write and read saves
May 22, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: if you have a bootleg game compatible in some cases you can even write new games into it
May 22, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: it works with modern windows, no complicated shit like running a virtual machine or get an old pc
May 22, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: there where those flashcart writers for the EZFA or whatever it was called, they needed a paralel port, i believe you could use thoose to manage saves as well
May 22, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: both gbxcart and joey bags support GBC and GBA, if you  want to copy saves from GBA carts you just need a DS with the gba slot (and ds flashcart)
May 22, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: sadly you can't do that with GBC\GB games
May 22, 2018 3:54 PM - Flame: migles which pokemon games are missing from your collection?
May 22, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles do you have Pokemon cock?
May 22, 2018 4:17 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 22, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye you misspelled suck  lol
May 22, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in all seriousness I kind of want a physical copy of that myself
May 22, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Cock-Version-Gameboy-Color-GBC-Hilarious-Fan-Made-Hack-USA-Seller/263650135128?hash=item3d62c5cc58:g:WvsAAOSwVzBa6Bru
May 22, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjIgdFnWrZ4&feature=em-uploademail
May 22, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: I don't think so
May 22, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I thought you already bought it psi
May 22, 2018 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: On etsy they sell it boxed
May 22, 2018 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably on ebay too
May 22, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 22, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is terrible I want to watch a movie but nothing looks good.. lol
May 22, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have access to like every movie made by mankind and I have either seen them or they are something like 50 shades of grey
May 22, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KjMwKBnQ0c
May 22, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: psio you want to watch a movie...
May 22, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: why play pokemon cock instead
May 22, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 22, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like Black Panther porn spoof or something lol
May 22, 2018 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol Psi I'm scared someone's actually going to try cleaning their games with those methods
May 22, 2018 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: You know someone is dumb enough to not get that it's a joke
May 22, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: psio
May 22, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: give me pokemon cock
May 22, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: i am gonna bid some pokemon crystals only to raise the price and screw people  ;O;
May 22, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: thanks for that cartridge cleaning tutorial
May 22, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't forget to moisturize your games once a day!
May 22, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: i really needed it lol, my older gba carts are having a hard time to work
May 22, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: damn the dude has something in his mouth
May 22, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: talking with a pokemon cock in his mouth or something
May 22, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: hooo and it's a satire video :C
May 22, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: satire\joke\parody :C
May 22, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: damn i really hope he didn't canibalized real stuff :C
May 22, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: that sega cd :C
May 22, 2018 6:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bDTA4Op
May 22, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UhpTb3X.jpg
May 22, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5MIzPzq.jpg
May 22, 2018 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: that (cake?) looks pretty crusty
May 22, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Literally
May 22, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: Well if it's a pie...
May 22, 2018 7:42 PM - Ericthegreat: Yea That's a shit cake
May 22, 2018 7:42 PM - Ericthegreat: Doesn't even say happy birthday
May 22, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OgLrwO8.jpg
May 22, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: migles you there? https://i.imgur.com/2QPL9uy.jpg
May 22, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: tit for tat ;O;
May 22, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: wheres the version they punch the lower lady part
May 22, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: nice nice nice
May 22, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: that cat laser butt omg
May 22, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: that's a 9/10 butt
May 22, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that's the sort of shit I would do
May 22, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: If I had a cat..
May 22, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: And a girlfriend...
May 22, 2018 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 22, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and a laser? lol
May 22, 2018 9:26 PM - soplaytk: who play the denpa men on 3ds
May 22, 2018 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I tried the demo
May 22, 2018 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seemed decent just not my kind of game
May 22, 2018 9:28 PM - soplaytk: oh ok cool
May 22, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: oh no I have 2 of those
May 22, 2018 9:29 PM - soplaytk: anyone have lego marvel vengers on 3ds
May 22, 2018 9:29 PM - soplaytk: avengers
May 22, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: One is 175mw probably shouldn't use it to play with a cat lol
May 22, 2018 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Now if only I had 2 of the other things as well my life would be perfect
May 22, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: damn shit, free weekend in overwatch
May 22, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZMuX1TQjvA Critical depth should not be on this list... lol
May 22, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: play with noobs and clueless people in both teams, spammers and aimbots
May 22, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles Bendoverwatch 
May 22, 2018 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi which ones are at the top?
May 22, 2018 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: FF7 and 9 better be in the top 10 with one of them in the top 3
May 22, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: his wife, because he likes her weight
May 22, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know I only watched like 5 minutes of it then was like "this list is ass" lol
May 22, 2018 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: It probably is
May 22, 2018 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: And he should have put the full list in the description because tl;dw
May 22, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye probably hmmm not sure what my top 10 PS1 games would be...
May 22, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: how else he is making the advertising money jdbye?
May 22, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 and SNES had the best libraries in my opinion top tier platforms lol
May 22, 2018 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've only played about 10 PS1 games lol
May 22, 2018 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe 15
May 22, 2018 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: They were all good ones though
May 22, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh you should grab my top 115 games then  If I ever decide to make a torrent or something lol
May 22, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fantasy 7 8 and 9 are in there of course lol
May 22, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Had a lot of fun with spyro 2 as a kid, don't like spyro games as much these days though, not sure why, but they don't give me the same feeling 3d Marios and Banjo do
May 22, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't have any Spyro games on it, just never grabbed my attention
May 22, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: what about crash bandicoot
May 22, 2018 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nor did spyro 2 back then for that matter
May 22, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know a lot of people went ape shit over it lol
May 22, 2018 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Crash i similarly couldn't really get into
May 22, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles Crash games on the PS1 are epic good and epic hard... lol
May 22, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sadly yooka laylee is also on that list of platformers I cant get into atm but I do need to play it more since I only played the first level
May 22, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: But right away I liked hat in time way better
May 22, 2018 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: And that was after only having tried the hat in time beta previously, which was only a small part of unfinished game
May 22, 2018 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: The hat in time beta was better than the yooka laylee public release
May 22, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think I got hat in time for free lol, I bought the alpha/beta key thing, but that apparently was meant as an upgrade for Kickstarter backers, I still got the full game unlocked on release
May 22, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I paid like 20 bucks for the alpha/beta
May 22, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice
May 22, 2018 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well the game goes for like 25 on steam here so I guess they still got paid a fair price for it
May 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Devin: The beta key secured you a final game key.
May 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Devin: I was going to do it but forgot. ;-;
May 22, 2018 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: It wasn't meant to be like that cause it was for backers that already secured a key
May 22, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: They also had one that did include the final game, but it had double of the alpha and beta keys and I didn't need that
May 22, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rjjCkcXknE
May 22, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2VPkasSy0w&feature=em-uploademail Windows 10 on the Pi 3 lol
May 22, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhhhh.... I wonder if I could put this on that one Chinese TV box I have... (8 core 4GB's of RAM and stuff)
May 22, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I can install Linux on it.
May 22, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh nice
May 22, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably not gonna have much luck with the Chinese TV box since you'd need different drivers
May 22, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah after looking into it more it will not work at all lol
May 22, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AllWinnder screwed the pooch with the whole open source community on that chip
May 23, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Mobile SoC manufacturers universally do that
May 23, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also hate how like 99.99999% of them lock down the boot loaders and make custom ROM's as hard as possible to use or install.
May 23, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there any Wii-U or Cemu experts on? I have all these Wii-U folders but like no RPX files in them... I have 1 game in WUD format and Cemu plays that....
May 23, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I use WII USB Helper I can load my games... but I would like to just skip the middle man and use Cemu directly... what is the magic sauce Wii-USB Helper is using lol
May 23, 2018 3:46 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii


----------



## TaigaChat (May 24, 2018)

May 23, 2018 5:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iZ0u2Tt.mp4
May 23, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: So you guys know those uptight Walmart workers that think they're godly because they watch registers at night
May 23, 2018 6:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cWfl5IS.jpg
May 23, 2018 6:00 AM - Veho: I don't know them, ken.
May 23, 2018 6:00 AM - Veho: Sorry.
May 23, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol godly working at Walmart....
May 23, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sorry tos burst your bubble dude.....
May 23, 2018 6:04 AM - Veho: We don't have Walmart here, I've heard horror stories but then again I've seen horrors in our local stores so I really can't say which local store chain it compares to.
May 23, 2018 6:09 AM - kenenthk: There was a worker going to break that just had one item I had a cart full so I look at him and say you can go ahead in front of him then the snobby birch just looks at him and says you're just going to cut in front of a customer like that? In front of everyone checking out lol
May 23, 2018 6:10 AM - kenenthk: In front of me
May 23, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah some are good some suck balls
May 23, 2018 6:12 AM - kenenthk: Love their reactions when they're wrong about something they just shut up so quick lol
May 23, 2018 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I had someone running his mouth I was at the store like 3AM I had like 30 items they wanted me to go to self checkout I told him I would have but it was down at the time....  lol
May 23, 2018 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it was too sad part... I too was stuck behind someone with a full shopping cart
May 23, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: puffin browser on Android is tonight's favorite...
May 23, 2018 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SeylDdR
May 23, 2018 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: works in the shoutbox and imgur and now to test YouTube and some other video sites.... lol
May 23, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbVtiPg3St4
May 23, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: works great nice 
May 23, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: other stuff I cannot link also works lol
May 23, 2018 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/hawaiis-kilauea-volcano-is-threatening-a-local-power-plant_us_5b0473a2e4b092016a9f2bc8
May 23, 2018 6:40 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFho9bYt6Us
May 23, 2018 6:40 AM - Veho: Is it a nuclear power plant?
May 23, 2018 6:41 AM - Veho: Because that would be something out of a Sci Fi Original movie.
May 23, 2018 6:41 AM - Veho: Radioactive Volcano VS Lead Tornado.
May 23, 2018 6:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RpXsHsH
May 23, 2018 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nuclear Lava Monster VS 3 Headed MegaShark
May 23, 2018 6:48 AM - Veho: Magmadon VS Crocktopus.
May 23, 2018 6:49 AM - Veho: What do you think of the craptop from that video up there?
May 23, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol we should work for the SciFy channel
May 23, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the idea of it.... but I feel like it's something I would play with for like a day or two then scavange the Pi to make something else
May 23, 2018 6:52 AM - Veho: I would install some emulators and video players.
May 23, 2018 6:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CJWBbb5.jpg
May 23, 2018 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah me too Veho but I would skip the portable part and use like one of those snes mini cases lol
May 23, 2018 6:56 AM - Veho: I'm a sucker for portabl
May 23, 2018 6:56 AM - Veho: *e
May 23, 2018 6:56 AM - Veho: *ultraportable
May 23, 2018 6:56 AM - Veho: 
May 23, 2018 7:07 AM - Veho: I would stick a cheap BT gamepad over the keyboard and tell people I have a prototype Open Pandora  ;O;
May 23, 2018 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TvbhyNQ
May 23, 2018 7:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UsQ2Iv1
May 23, 2018 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Now I can't see replies to my comment fuck you psi
May 23, 2018 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2018 7:12 AM - Veho: Open the shoutbox tab ken you whiny little ass.
May 23, 2018 7:12 AM - Veho: It shows further into the past. The paaaaast.
May 23, 2018 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Puffin even let me scroll up and didn't do that pop down thing
May 23, 2018 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: might switch to it on Desktop lol
May 23, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2:09 AM - kenenthk: There was a worker going to break that just had one item I had a cart full so I look at him and say you can go ahead in front of him then the snobby birch just looks at him and says you're just going to cut in front of a customer like that? In front of everyone checking out lol
May 23, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: I clock nothing from this site
May 23, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Click
May 23, 2018 7:16 AM - kenenthk: I did buy some awesome looking loaded cheddar bacon burgers from them looks good
May 23, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Click here for pics of Gamerz Mom 56K warning!
May 23, 2018 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate a double Quarter Pounder today lol
May 23, 2018 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2018 7:58 AM - kenenthk: I'm eating a salad
May 23, 2018 8:00 AM - kenenthk: It comes from the ground psi
May 23, 2018 8:01 AM - kenenthk: Technically when you eat a burger remember it comes from cow semen pro vegan
May 23, 2018 8:49 AM - Veho: Eventually.
May 23, 2018 9:08 AM - migles: FREE GOOD GAME: https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_gold
May 23, 2018 9:23 AM - migles: its also free in steam ^^^
May 23, 2018 9:29 AM - migles: funny, if i select directx support, the game struggles to render the water\glassy survaces and even in lightning parts
May 23, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: if i select 3dfx it seems to work just fine, but 3dssx seems to fuck the anti aliasing
May 23, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: *3dfx
May 23, 2018 9:31 AM - migles: i believe the game already comes with stuff to fix the 3dfx, was not hoping it would work here
May 23, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: software rendering doesn't work tough
May 23, 2018 9:34 AM - migles: hooo already comes with that nglide wrapper
May 23, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0pnFBYu
May 23, 2018 9:48 AM - Veho: I needed it to reply to this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/h.505012/#post-7997810
May 23, 2018 9:54 AM - migles: nice
May 23, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: migles these are for you: https://i.imgur.com/vnj0v6f.jpg
May 23, 2018 9:55 AM - migles: damn unreal still looks good
May 23, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: Maybe it's the angle, or maybe she has HUEG JUGGZ
May 23, 2018 9:55 AM - migles: maybe it's a doll?
May 23, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: they make good dolls nowadays
May 23, 2018 9:56 AM - Veho: Nah.
May 23, 2018 9:56 AM - Veho: https://www.instagram.com/p/Bi2ZXv7h6k1/?hl=en&taken-by=mikumiku___
May 23, 2018 9:57 AM - Veho: There you go.
May 23, 2018 9:57 AM - migles: her name mades my brain think it means milk in japanese
May 23, 2018 10:00 AM - Veho: Miruku?
May 23, 2018 10:01 AM - migles: mikumiku
May 23, 2018 10:01 AM - migles: she is kewl
May 23, 2018 10:01 AM - migles: BUT veho
May 23, 2018 10:01 AM - migles: unreal game!!!
May 23, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: waiting for psio, to ask him to fight me in UT99
May 23, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: never played that game with people lol
May 23, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: played the shit out of that game with bots :C
May 23, 2018 10:04 AM - Veho: UT99?
May 23, 2018 10:04 AM - Veho: That still exists?
May 23, 2018 10:05 AM - Veho: Does it run on smartphones now?
May 23, 2018 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably
May 23, 2018 1:00 PM - migles: dunno
May 23, 2018 1:00 PM - migles: fortnite runs in smartphones
May 23, 2018 1:00 PM - migles: and even gta sa
May 23, 2018 1:00 PM - migles: so probably ut99 would not be hard to make it run
May 23, 2018 1:34 PM - Flame: by the power of zeus beard i want a hax
May 23, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: my moher wants to go to the city
May 23, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: i just searched the entire cex website for some shit i wanted to buy, there is nothing <.<
May 23, 2018 1:41 PM - Flame: when you going to get a switch ?
May 23, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: i dunno if i gonna get one at all
May 23, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: no pressure of course
May 23, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: i barely used my o3ds, and even now i barely use the new 3ds :C
May 23, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: damn : ( end of an era
May 23, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: i always was a pc gamer flame
May 23, 2018 1:43 PM - Flame: no pokemon 4 u
May 23, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: that is in my blood :C
May 23, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: relax btw, it seems i am gonna win this listing on a pokemon crystal "i accidentally bid" on
May 23, 2018 1:44 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 23, 2018 1:44 PM - Flame: LOL migles
May 23, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: and right now i am completing my soul silver dex
May 23, 2018 1:44 PM - Flame: you gonna really spend 100 bucks on that?
May 23, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: the game was with a buy out of 1000 bucks
May 23, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: actually 998.something, but fuck that, 1k pokemon crystal
May 23, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: no lol flame
May 23, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: i tried 200 bucks in that 1k listing just for lols, it was automatically declined
May 23, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: the dude has a bot thing, i bet the value he is looking for is about 500
May 23, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: but fuck that anyway
May 23, 2018 1:47 PM - Titanica: oooh
May 23, 2018 1:47 PM - Titanica: A new way to get XP
May 23, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: i found a complete in box one wich is going for 67 ish
May 23, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: yeah, i bid on that one
May 23, 2018 1:49 PM - Flame: feck
May 23, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: the seller doesn't ship outside of UK, so 2 things, either someone will bid higher, or the seller refuses to ship it, so yeah.. but hey, if i win and the dude ships it, why not, i wanted it
May 23, 2018 1:50 PM - Flame: i caught 59 pokemon on firered, need one more
May 23, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: you need 10 more
May 23, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: just 10 more
May 23, 2018 1:50 PM - Flame: no 1
May 23, 2018 1:50 PM - Flame: da fuck dude
May 23, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: 69...
May 23, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: 10 moire
May 23, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: btw
May 23, 2018 1:51 PM - Flame: :| very funny.............................. not
May 23, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: wanna trade legitly in pokemon firered ?
May 23, 2018 1:51 PM - Flame: what do you mean
May 23, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: i will box my pokemon into the gamecube box, send you the gamecube memory card and then you trade, and send me the card back 
May 23, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: mmmm.. thanks
May 23, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: but im going to tell you a secret
May 23, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: dont tell no one
May 23, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: overseas pokemon trading in the 2000s 
May 23, 2018 1:53 PM - Flame: i dont have a gamecube
May 23, 2018 1:53 PM - migles: you dont have a wii with gamecube ports?
May 23, 2018 1:53 PM - Flame: i have the new type of wii
May 23, 2018 1:53 PM - Flame: the one's without
May 23, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: awww
May 23, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: thoose ones suck :C
May 23, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: why nintendo why, yeah they are cheaper but fuck you nintendo
May 23, 2018 1:54 PM - Flame: i mean in want to get a gamecube... just cant be bothered
May 23, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: i also want a gamcube
May 23, 2018 1:54 PM - Flame: i mean i will get one, put it in a place never play with it
May 23, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: but first i need a game boy player
May 23, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: then i get teh gamecube
May 23, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: me too migles
May 23, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: i want a gameboy player too
May 23, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: but they expensive
May 23, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: i am just waiting for the day i decide to get the game boy player, the gamecube is easy to get...
May 23, 2018 1:56 PM - Flame: same
May 23, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: so this chick who sold me the pkmn saphire
May 23, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: named the kyogre "ocean" in my language
May 23, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: how gay
May 23, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: who dafuq also names a gardevoir "feelings"
May 23, 2018 1:58 PM - migles: and shedinja "little angel"
May 23, 2018 1:58 PM - Flame: i would have named gardevoir "milf"
May 23, 2018 1:58 PM - migles: ikr?
May 23, 2018 1:59 PM - migles: ho lol, ekans, she named it snake
May 23, 2018 1:59 PM - Flame: she is trolling you
May 23, 2018 1:59 PM - migles: bellosom "flower"
May 23, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: dont fall for her tricks
May 23, 2018 2:00 PM - migles: its so gay lel
May 23, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: its witchcraft
May 23, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: flame what ya playing?
May 23, 2018 2:03 PM - Flame: pokemon fire red
May 23, 2018 2:03 PM - Flame: im in the safari zone
May 23, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: lel
May 23, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: get me a chansey :C
May 23, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: ho wait, no gts right lol
May 23, 2018 2:04 PM - Flame: trying to get that scyther
May 23, 2018 2:04 PM - Flame: with my lucky i will see a shiny chansey
May 23, 2018 2:05 PM - Flame: before i even breath it will run away
May 23, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: i will come over destroy your game if you happen to get that
May 23, 2018 2:06 PM - Flame: catching will be impossible
May 23, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: never turn the game off again or press a button
May 23, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: you will have it forever, right?
May 23, 2018 2:07 PM - Flame: fuck off scyther just feld
May 23, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: i hate that park :C
May 23, 2018 2:07 PM - Flame: but im play it on a gba
May 23, 2018 2:08 PM - Flame: battries will run sooner of later
May 23, 2018 2:08 PM - Flame: *out
May 23, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: ho its your modded agb?
May 23, 2018 2:10 PM - Flame: yep
May 23, 2018 2:12 PM - Flame: got my 60th
May 23, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: 60th scyther?
May 23, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: fuck that is so frustrating :C
May 23, 2018 2:14 PM - Flame: metapod
May 23, 2018 2:14 PM - Flame: lol
May 23, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: HO 60th pokemon
May 23, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: dafuq why you want 60?
May 23, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: so i can go to sevii islands
May 23, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: hoo
May 23, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: i usually collect every new pokemon i see and usually dont have a problem with that requirements
May 23, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: lol i am putting the pokemon in dex order in my SS
May 23, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: i mean in the boxes
May 23, 2018 2:21 PM - Flame: but of course you going put your legends and event pokemon in different boxes
May 23, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: yes
May 23, 2018 2:22 PM - Flame: C:
May 23, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: the last box or last boxes are usually for specials
May 23, 2018 2:23 PM - Flame: i do the same
May 23, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: like legends, hm slaves or favs
May 23, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: in case of SS box 14 is filled with all the unowns lol
May 23, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: box 15 legends and favs
May 23, 2018 2:27 PM - Flame: do you have the event pokemon
May 23, 2018 2:27 PM - Flame: or is this a pretty recent new game
May 23, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: i have a few event
May 23, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: i used that event rom for the celebi
May 23, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: sadly theese RSE i got, dont have event pkmn :C
May 23, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: i think i also got deoxies from the distribution
May 23, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: there are a few leaked distributiom roms, i used thoose lol
May 23, 2018 2:31 PM - Flame: lol
May 23, 2018 2:32 PM - Flame: i have those distribution roms too
May 23, 2018 2:32 PM - Flame: for my "collection]"
May 23, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: digital collection ? 
May 23, 2018 2:33 PM - Flame: yep 
May 23, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HT9iste.mp4
May 23, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho now that's a style of fighting I could get behind... lol
May 23, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or get some behind lol
May 23, 2018 3:29 PM - Veho: 
May 23, 2018 3:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDwPJMnupQ8
May 23, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now he needs to do some video editing on it and game stream  lol
May 23, 2018 3:46 PM - Veho: I love UMPCs, and I'm just glad it's not yet another "arcade" or "portable emu station" thing.
May 23, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oSR_ocS2ik
May 23, 2018 3:49 PM - Veho: 
May 23, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOf0PHHHdcI
May 23, 2018 3:54 PM - Veho: Is this an actual "this or that Explained!!?!" video or is it a spoof?
May 23, 2018 3:56 PM - Veho: I ain't watching if it's not a spoof.
May 23, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's pretty good but I didn't see anything that I didn't figure out by watching the movie in the first place 
May 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe for people who have trouble figuring out movies?
May 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife could use video's like this sometimes... lol
May 23, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: why you always diss your woman like that psio
May 23, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: that ain't fly around here homie
May 23, 2018 4:05 PM - Flame: bitches too need respect
May 23, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame she is a good person, and is intelligent it's just she has trouble with some concepts lol
May 23, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her mind is very 2D based and 3D with much difficulty things involving higher dimensions lol forget about it.
May 23, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: psio
May 23, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: psio, free game: https://www.gog.com/game/unreal_gold
May 23, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: its also free in steam
May 23, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought it on Steam a while back for like 8 bucks or something well I bought all the Unreal Collection thing for like 8 bucks
May 23, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was that game, Tournament and 2003 and 2004 or something and a couple of other Unreal games.
May 23, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was funny, I watched the LGR video on Unreal on Monday and decided to torrent it and play it again, then a day later GOG and Steam announce it's going free to celebrate the anniversary 
May 23, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/dark-souls-remastered-edition.802/ < 
May 23, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Riepl There is going to be a new Unreal Tournament game?
May 23, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They announced it forever ago
May 23, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be free IIRC
May 23, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's also opensource IIRC, it's all community devs and such
May 23, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh so it will be at version .932.556.44 forever lol
May 23, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't heard anything on it in years though, I wonder if it's still a thing 
May 23, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably in development hell
May 23, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They probably abandoned the game for Fortnite lol
May 23, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey we eventually got Duke Nukem Forever lol
May 23, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm Batman Forever....
May 23, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like things with Forever in the name suck.
May 23, 2018 4:23 PM - Memoir: They abandoned the new UT well before Fortnite.. Tbf
May 23, 2018 4:24 PM - Memoir: The nice 30 something population.. Can't even hold up against Quake Champions :x.. Worst UT imo
May 23, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite UT is still the original one.
May 23, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toss in all the mods they made for it and forget about it, so good.
May 23, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like 2004 the best myself
May 23, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom why you no rate the HD Dark Souls 10 out of 10!!!!
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though 99 is quite good, too
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *gets pitchfork* lol
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because QLOC is a fucking shit developer 
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I love Dark Souls 
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's my favorite game 
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're charging $40/$20 for a fucking update 
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 23, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
May 23, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of the shit is literally identical to just the original PC version with DSFix and free 4k texture mods
May 23, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's such BS
May 23, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UT99 is one that I was accused of running a bot on all the time, one person said they wanted the bot I was using because it was beating their bot.... (it was just me)
May 23, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom so they just packaged up the texture mods and said "YOLO FREE MONIES!!!" lol
May 23, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So addicted to that game back in the day
May 23, 2018 4:31 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 23, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: tom you brought a jig for your switch yet?
May 23, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom 3D printed his own jig out of dried up jizz and a paper click  lol
May 23, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: clip
May 23, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol now I am wondering if it would be possible to "3D print" with jizz...  maybe when I was in high school...
May 23, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: if you put your jizz in a woman it will 3d print a baby...
May 23, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We can ask Tom about that someday lol
May 23, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure his wife or future wife will want that expansion pack lol
May 23, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe not.. who knows I mean if it was me when I was younger I wanted kids, now that I am older I still want kids but just medium rare with BBQ sauce... lol
May 23, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Currently raising my grandson and I pray this is the last kid I have in my house lol only another 20 years or so and I can be kid free (assuming he sits at home until 26) lol
May 23, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: dont worry in 7 years time he will come home with a child, which you will look after............................................................................................. HA!
May 23, 2018 5:31 PM - migles: when i bid an item in ebay, if i win that item, will i have to pay extra for shipping?
May 23, 2018 5:32 PM - Flame: no you will get a medal for being number one
May 23, 2018 5:34 PM - Veho: Yes. Shipping is not included in the bid.
May 23, 2018 5:34 PM - Veho: But it should be defined somewhere in the listing.
May 23, 2018 5:34 PM - migles: hoi shoot
May 23, 2018 5:34 PM - migles: veho you are from uk right?
May 23, 2018 5:35 PM - Veho: No.
May 23, 2018 5:35 PM - Veho: What gave you that idea?
May 23, 2018 5:35 PM - migles: not anyone in this shitbox is in the uk?
May 23, 2018 5:35 PM - migles: ho reight, you are france right?
May 23, 2018 5:37 PM - Veho: Me?
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: huuu
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: canadian?
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: fuclk
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: can't be canadian
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Avl64j6
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: migles, my profile page doesn't lie.
May 23, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: croatia? lel
May 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Veho: 
May 23, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: i don't know where is that :C
May 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Veho: Next to Italy.
May 23, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: just checked woa
May 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Flame: migles you need to look at a
May 23, 2018 5:39 PM - Flame: map once
May 23, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: hey
May 23, 2018 5:40 PM - Flame: what if i said Portugal was a state of Spain... would you like that 
May 23, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: 99% of people believe portugal is spain
May 23, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: so i take no offence
May 23, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: this is a shit ass country anyway
May 23, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: cheese
May 23, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: i just remembered
May 23, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: i didn't charged my ds lite forever damn, this thing battery really takes long
May 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe not.. who knows I mean if it was me when I was younger I wanted kids, now that I am older I still want kids but just medium rare with BBQ sauce... lol < Actually, Tom Bombadildo will be Tom BombaDadlo Psi 
May 23, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Found out a couple days ago lol 
May 23, 2018 5:52 PM - Veho: Tom got laid?
May 23, 2018 5:52 PM - Veho: Congratulations, Tom  
May 23, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: congrats for a new kid
May 23, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: dont forget to give him the crapbooks you bought
May 23, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: Dad Bombadildo
May 23, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: tom you didn't had a kid already?
May 23, 2018 6:01 PM - Flame: tom do you have a jig or not for your switch ?
May 23, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope. Haven't bothered fucking around with current hacks. I just want me some piracy ;O;
May 23, 2018 6:03 PM - Flame: you animal !
May 23, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syOelhNONJg
May 23, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, the problem I have is that Switch homebrew, now and in the future, can't do anything I couldn't already with the dozen of devices I have within 10ft of me right now. The only thing I want from Switch hacks is the ability to try games I don't want to waste money on, and that's it.
May 23, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: yeah, why bother with complicated and troublesome methods to run apps you can run nativaly in every other device
May 23, 2018 6:20 PM - Flame: fair point tom
May 23, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: flame
May 23, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-handheld-only-bundle-announced.505054
May 23, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: you can buy now your second switch for free gaemz
May 23, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: nitendo great marketing, "we want 2 peer holsehold" pirates can now buy the second switch for online and keeping the old switch for free stuff
May 23, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, unless the new bundle has the hardware fix for hacks migles lol
May 23, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: you use that new one for legit
May 23, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: use the old one for free gaemz
May 23, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: but yeah i am sure that bundle already got the fix
May 23, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh that's right, I forgot Flame caved and bought a Shitch ;O;
May 23, 2018 6:44 PM - Flame: lets not throw stones in glass houses tom
May 23, 2018 6:46 PM - Flame: how many Shitch do you have tom?
May 23, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but I'm a reviewer ;O;
May 23, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're just a pleb ;O;
May 23, 2018 7:01 PM - Devin: I don't see a 7.5/10 review for Pokemon. The true sign of a good reviewer.
May 23, 2018 7:02 PM - Devin: IGN gave it a 7.8. Huh, thought it was lower.
May 23, 2018 7:04 PM - Flame: 7.8 too much confusion
May 23, 2018 7:07 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 23, 2018 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh nice, Linux Mint 19 is almost in beta finally
May 23, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to get rid of Ubuntu >.>
May 23, 2018 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: But mint is Ubuntu based 
May 23, 2018 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And your point?
May 23, 2018 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still a different distro
May 23, 2018 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Less bloat, doesn't spy on you
May 23, 2018 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: And a worse DE
May 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which one? Cinnamon, XFCE, KDE, or MATE?
May 23, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Anyway any distro can be made as bloated or as not bloated as you want it to be, that's the beauty of Linux
May 23, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cinnamon
May 23, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Anyway, that new switch bundle is a ripoff
May 23, 2018 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: The dock alone would probably make up the price difference
May 23, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: So you are paying them to not give you a grip and a charger
May 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Joe88: what is with nintendo's obsession with not including ac adapters
May 23, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OtCVvYW
May 23, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe: in this case it sort of makes sense since they are marketing it as "a second switch for your house", which is a dumb concept to begin with because you don't want your kids fighting over the charger, grip and other stuff
May 23, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: But at least it makes kinda sense for how they are marketing it
May 23, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: If they included the charger it'd be fine for that price
May 23, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: But eh it's USB at least
May 23, 2018 7:30 PM - Joe88: "type c"
May 23, 2018 7:30 PM - Joe88: which pretty much no one has laying around
May 23, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm going to buy one of those charging grips sometime I think, since I have 2 sets of JoyCons, I can have one set docked in the Switch and the other set in the charging grip
May 23, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe it comes with the pro controller and charging grip so lots of people have them
May 23, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I need to fix the joycon I broke, but I have the parts just haven't been bothered
May 23, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I was going to swap the shell at the same time
May 23, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I forgot all about that, so I didn't buy a replacement shell lol
May 23, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Want the splatoon one
May 23, 2018 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: It'll go nicely with my grip case in the same colors and help me tell the JoyCons apart
May 23, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fADcoPyps2I
May 23, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHq9QC9ZGYs
May 23, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: I ordered a replacement shell, found one on aliexpress that reviews said was more or less identical to original
May 23, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Might even be original
May 23, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: It won't arrive before I go on vacation but should be here when I come back
May 23, 2018 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh also I have a blue left joycon shell I don't need I guess
May 23, 2018 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: From the broken joycon (broken analog) i got for parts
May 23, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ECvRKde
May 23, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLVo9mEmOhQ
May 23, 2018 9:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/7999445/
May 23, 2018 9:17 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 23, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: All of those little beams of lightning are burning holes in the phone though you can't see it
May 23, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tesla coils are fun
May 23, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kinda amazing it worked that long after they started zapping it
May 23, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OPTIC BLAST 
May 23, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did I shoot a laser beam yet? 
May 23, 2018 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: No
May 23, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: You have to say the magic words
May 23, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/FDb5Oz6
May 23, 2018 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I did 
May 23, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those aren't the magic words
May 23, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: The magic words ads "IMMA FIRIN MY LAZAH BLAAAAH"
May 23, 2018 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Are*
May 23, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: In other news, I got Celeste and Overcooked on Switch today, the latter mainly cause I need more multiplayer games and this looks like a lot of fun
May 23, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Celeste mainly cause I heard it had a good soundtrack
May 23, 2018 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: I didn't play for very long until I got stuck at a part where I have no idea what to do, cant seem to reach the place I'm supposed to go
May 23, 2018 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: But pretty fun
May 23, 2018 10:47 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 23, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dattebayo
May 23, 2018 11:34 PM - Flame: badabingbadaboom
May 24, 2018 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn. My Saturn Modchip should _finally_ be here tomorrow, after waiting more than a month for the guy to ship the thing.
May 24, 2018 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, unless USPS somehow gets lost going from Detroit to Lansing again and decides to delay it another 2 or 3 days
May 24, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom make sure to dry all the pee out before you turn it on 
May 24, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to hide your dogo too lol
May 24, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.azcentral.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/10/29/delivery-driver-accused-having-sex-customers-pets/74822204/
May 24, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could say it was a package deal.
May 24, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't wait for it to come in pieces
May 24, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll be good lol
May 24, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom seen a Saturn Mod chip on eBay was like 500 bucks 
May 24, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Optical emulator?
May 24, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEGA-DREAMCAST-GDEMU-v5-5-Development-Rhea-Phoebe-PSIO-USB-GDROM-Ships-ASAP/302615819712?hash=item46754ef5c0:g:yQAAAOSw-Rhaajo5
May 24, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was Dreamcast nevermind lol
May 24, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But why so espensive? lol
May 24, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure
May 24, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the original seller was selling those for like $150 though lol
May 24, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gdemu.wordpress.com/ordering/ordering-gdemu/ < Yeah
May 24, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
May 24, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The idea of SD loading sounds cool but just burning a CD sounds like a billion times cheaper lol
May 24, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I imagine it's for consoles that had their disc drives shit out on them
May 24, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't SD interface some sort of PCIe interface? Like couldn't they just have made it a hard drive adapter?
May 24, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GCEkg0Wc4w
May 24, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgaWu87ZtyU
May 24, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfZay-LjN8Y
May 24, 2018 3:00 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 24, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DGlk_JAm8U


----------



## TaigaChat (May 25, 2018)

May 24, 2018 5:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LmH5b1D
May 24, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho there is a reason those recipes are not made anymore.... they suck lol
May 24, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/aMRz0EE
May 24, 2018 5:44 AM - Veho: Don't you badmouth spam and cheese loaf, Psi.
May 24, 2018 5:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eH80bDE
May 24, 2018 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spam is ok I have eatn it in the past but using it in recipes is tough.... it has like ten times too much salt and fat so yeah... lol
May 24, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: they see me rolling they hating cause I'm riding all Topsy turvy
May 24, 2018 5:58 AM - Veho: I once read an article about how and why these weird dishes became popular.
May 24, 2018 5:58 AM - Veho: Spam and aspic everything.
May 24, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably because people where poor and access to ingredients limited and refrigerator access and frankly  they didn't know better lol
May 24, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spam isn't horrible but it's not super awesome lol
May 24, 2018 6:07 AM - Veho: That's just the thing, aspic became popular once refrigeration started becoming more accessible.
May 24, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: Gelatin needs to be cooled to set and the fact people could now make jelly all year round made a huge difference.
May 24, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: In the beginning it was a way to show off your wealth, look at me, I have a fridge, and then when they became cheaper everyone jumped on the bandwagon.
May 24, 2018 6:09 AM - Veho: https://www.seriouseats.com/2015/08/history-of-jell-o-salad.html
May 24, 2018 6:09 AM - Veho: I couldn't find the one I read but this is a good read too.
May 24, 2018 6:11 AM - Veho: tl;dr: Jell-O good.
May 24, 2018 6:14 AM - T-hug: Spread it like peanut butter jelly  Do it like I owe you some money
May 24, 2018 6:17 AM - Veho: Sexay.
May 24, 2018 6:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YW98YYI
May 24, 2018 6:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UkuwKBE
May 24, 2018 8:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eD29ilI
May 24, 2018 9:49 AM - migles: hey
May 24, 2018 10:15 AM - Veho: HEEEEY
May 24, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RmI48a1HAM
May 24, 2018 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rUlaEgg
May 24, 2018 12:21 PM - Veho: LOL
May 24, 2018 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0DMOGz2
May 24, 2018 12:23 PM - Veho: I would get a tattoo that says "Strength, peace, unity, pork buns" in Chinese, and then tell everyone I have my favourite Chinese dishes tattooed.
May 24, 2018 12:24 PM - Veho: "You mean it doesn't say chow mein, spring rolls, five treasures beef and pork buns? Those fuckers!"
May 24, 2018 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: you are going to get one that says "I am an idiot" instead
May 24, 2018 1:41 PM - Flame: im going to get one that says : big ding dong.
May 24, 2018 2:19 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 24, 2018 3:16 PM - Flame: i remember when i used to go on serebii for the latest info on a new pokemon game
May 24, 2018 3:17 PM - Flame: not this pokemon go bullshit
May 24, 2018 3:17 PM - Flame: a new update
May 24, 2018 3:17 PM - Flame: wow x.x.x.x.x.x.x.x.1 update
May 24, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: but in reality you'll get one that says "large door bell"
May 24, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you're lucky
May 24, 2018 3:22 PM - Flame: large door bell??
May 24, 2018 3:22 PM - Joe88: bbb just posted a bunch more switch games, nice
May 24, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: give me a clue were you getting these from joe88!!!!
May 24, 2018 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: exactly
May 24, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: They never say what you want them to
May 24, 2018 3:25 PM - Joe88: Overcooked.Special.Edition.NSW-BigBlueBox
May 24, 2018 3:25 PM - Joe88: Payday.2.NSW-BigBlueBox
May 24, 2018 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I bought overcooked yesterday
May 24, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Need more multiplayer games and that looks like a good one
May 24, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can someone have a look at that guy spamming 3ds themes in the download center, I don't know if these are paid Nintendo themes or not
May 24, 2018 3:32 PM - Flame: i just found a website which does switch downloads..... bUT
May 24, 2018 3:32 PM - Flame: when the fuck did i sign up to this website?
May 24, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pooemon Go update added correct number of nipples
May 24, 2018 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: Can someone have a look at that guy spamming 3ds themes in the download center, I don't know if these are paid Nintendo themes or not < Checking them, it looks like they're all from 3dsthem.es as far as I can tell
May 24, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: psio you had my curiosity now you have my attention
May 24, 2018 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is all custom I believe, so it's probably fine?
May 24, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I added the last wiikey beta 1.99 lol
May 24, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: its a gray area jdbye, i mean i have Nintendo themes which have been converted to homebrew themes... are they okay?
May 24, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn themes are cool? Lol
May 24, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they're official paid for themes listed on Nintendo's shop, then it's not allowed period.
May 24, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: but even if its made from starch made to look like the real thing?
May 24, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's exactly the same, even if you "made it yourself" then you're still infringing on the copyright
May 24, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: even instead of Mario you have a pic of psio
May 24, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as it's not exactly the same as a paid for theme, sure
May 24, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the correct number of nipples!!!!
May 24, 2018 3:59 PM - Flame: im getting like a million emails saying we going to opt you.... like im going to opt in.
May 24, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: is any of you Americans getting this too?
May 24, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: or is it a euro thing
May 24, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: ;_;
May 24, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: i think i am really gonna win that crystal
May 24, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhhh, Saturn Modchip  https://i.imgur.com/nesRtez.jpg
May 24, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: why post a pic of your tv?
May 24, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: and not the modchip itself ?
May 24, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I already installed it ;O;
May 24, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I showed off Panzer Dragoon Saga, which is a $200-$500 game ;O;
May 24, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: wait
May 24, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: you don't take pictures of stuff you assembled?
May 24, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ain't no instagram bitch ;O;
May 24, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: usually one takes a picture after installing a modchip and goes like "i am so proud"
May 24, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but this it was stupid fucking easy to install, so I'm not "proud" of myself ;O;
May 24, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was literally soldering the power wire from the mobo to the chip, and then plugging in some ribbon cables lol
May 24, 2018 4:47 PM - Flame: pics or it didnt happen bro...
May 24, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: what gba emulators are compatible to link with dolphin?
May 24, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The hardest part was just orientating it in the case itself, since you don't have a ton of room and the ribbon cable in the Saturn is kinda long as you have to sort of bend it and tape the chip down so it doesn't block anything lol
May 24, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think just VBA-M migles
May 24, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: does that modchip allows to run off usb or only burned discs?
May 24, 2018 4:59 PM - Flame: if it doesn't allowing running of usb that is fucking ghetto
May 24, 2018 4:59 PM - Flame: if it doesn't allowing running of usb that is fucking ghetto
May 24, 2018 4:59 PM - Flame: da fuck?
May 24, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just burned discs
May 24, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's only 1 drive emu chip, and the guy who makes them doesn't sell them often
May 24, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're $150 lol
May 24, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gdemu.wordpress.com/ordering/ordering-phoebe/ <
May 24, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat and all, but my modchip was only like $40, and I got $5 of that refunded cuz the guy took a legit month to finally ship it
May 24, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: 
May 24, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: i like my modchips like my woman easy to load up
May 24, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The game looks and sounds much better than emulation though, it's super nice
May 24, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: better than emu's.... no shit tom
May 24, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: ebay fucker sent me the wrong pouch for my tello drone
May 24, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: returning it isn't worth the shipping cost to china but i hope they give me a refund or send me the right one and let me keep this cause otherwise its wasted money for me
May 24, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: this pouch isnt good enough for my use cause it only holds 2 batteries and has no mesh pocket
May 24, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: so its gonna be wasted money otherwise
May 24, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they return the money then even better cause i saw one on aliexpress thats better than the one i ordered
May 24, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: last time i buy from a chinese seller with less than 1000 feedback
May 24, 2018 5:36 PM - T-hug: https://kotaku.com/infamous-hacker-already-wreaking-havoc-in-dark-souls-re-1826296935
May 24, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: jesas, vba M is a really bad emulator
May 24, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: at least in windows
May 24, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How so?
May 24, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah whats wrong with VBA-M?
May 24, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: doesn't keep settings
May 24, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: at least some does
May 24, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: but half of the settings don't
May 24, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: keeps settings fine for me
May 24, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: what settings would that be?
May 24, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: i got an annoying boot error about joy pad or so
May 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: i have both my gba and sav files in the same path with the same names like aways, isn't able to automatically detect the save, i must import it
May 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: ho and when i started it, sound didn't work, had to change some things in the sound settings
May 24, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: there is not an option for my mouse to be visible above the screen, its annoying trying to go blind into the menu
May 24, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: also imput latency, at least in pokemon
May 24, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: what versions are you using?
May 24, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/hacknet-deluxe?linkID=&mcID=102:5b05f0879eb8294d637f8281:ot:56cdfa94733462ca8947a5c4:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2018_05_24_2018_05_24_SpringSale_2018_Encore_Start&utm_content=Banner
May 24, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free game lol
May 24, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hacknet Deluxe so not the normal one but the deluxe one, so that's nice... lol
May 24, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Never heard of the game)
May 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New GeForce experience 3.14 lol
May 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.14.0.139 so the home made pie version...
May 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the big new feature is auto meme generation... lol
May 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 to 15 second GIF file creation from your video or game footage and it lets you add text!
May 24, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: thanks psio
May 24, 2018 7:23 PM - Flame: thanks migles
May 24, 2018 7:23 PM - T-hug: i just  got the geforce update
May 24, 2018 7:24 PM - T-hug: taking ages to install
May 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uh oh now T-Hug gonna make new memes lol
May 24, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: i am adding port fowarding
May 24, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: in my router to see if it helps with the fucking latency
May 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Flame: thug what percentage is the loading at? can you post a pie chart of it
May 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: port forwarding probably would add more latency....
May 24, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: each thing i change in the router takes like 2 minutes for the page to load
May 24, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eww migles your router sounds like it needs to be exchanged or a new router lol
May 24, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: its the isp router lol
May 24, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: i should get a real one, but i am afraid it won't do any difference...
May 24, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you allowed to buy your own router and use just a modem from them or maybe even buy a modem AND router and use your own??
May 24, 2018 7:29 PM - Flame: speed low migles?
May 24, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: but yeah, i gonna test this, port forward might add latency (router now has to compare teh shit)
May 24, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: but i will see
May 24, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am using the ISP's modem right now but only because it's fiber optic and kind of forced to do so lol
May 24, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: i am allowed to get my own router\modem psio, the thing is the tv probably won't work
May 24, 2018 7:30 PM - Flame: turn off the torrents of porno's migles
May 24, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: i need to check on that, years ago this router was required for the tv box
May 24, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: not sure if its still true
May 24, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: its really frustrating to play with a 60ms ping
May 24, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird the modem I have right now is like the size of a pack of playing cards... it runs off USB so I just plugged it into my router's USB port and it works great.
May 24, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: in the "toe to toe" fights i feel the fucking latency
May 24, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: woa
May 24, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: nice modem psio
May 24, 2018 7:32 PM - Flame: get a switch migles, you would need no online play any more
May 24, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.meter.net/ping-test/201820-112876-9768.html
May 24, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sub 20ms ping 
May 24, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: http://www.meter.net/ping-test/201820-112901-a8b1.html
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss my cable ping though... was usually slightly lower than that
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame ouch what ping is that from?
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Flame: is mine good
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Flame: did i do good
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: OMG
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: this router OMG
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Flame: ?
May 24, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/mfe2z6p
May 24, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: there is nothing assigned, its bitching i can't assign because its already assigned
May 24, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: brb will restart to see if there is any difference
May 24, 2018 7:36 PM - Flame: if you look at mine again psio you will see a Easter egg
May 24, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hungry ? lol
May 24, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine picked Miami for some reason lol
May 24, 2018 7:37 PM - Flame: cant be on the web and download some stuff through a vpn now
May 24, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: ping before: 60-66 ish
May 24, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: ping now 70-71
May 24, 2018 7:38 PM - Flame: what ever you did migles do more of it your getting better
May 24, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sXKtw8I.png
May 24, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: damn shit
May 24, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: 75 ping
May 24, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FGTmyvY
May 24, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: what pong are you getting migles
May 24, 2018 7:50 PM - Flame: am i the only one who hears "get over here" if that gif
May 24, 2018 7:50 PM - Flame: @psio
May 24, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I love those kinds of gifs
May 24, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My two favorite things... people getting hurt and video games! lol
May 24, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WA5mK
May 24, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WAy3Uux Migles with his high ping lol
May 24, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap I meant to ask if Tom had ran Cemu on his AMD machine yet.
May 24, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm if it has an AMD GPU probably not. (I hear Nvidia works best for Cemu)
May 24, 2018 8:26 PM - Flame: he has two switches and all the wii u games have been ported
May 24, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has more Nintendo stuff than most of the Nintendo fanboys lol
May 24, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E8E2VIb
May 24, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: psio :C
May 24, 2018 9:00 PM - migles: how does ebay work
May 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap I meant to ask if Tom had ran Cemu on his AMD machine yet. < Yes, actually
May 24, 2018 9:00 PM - migles: tom!
May 24, 2018 9:00 PM - migles: how does ebay work?
May 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only tested Twilight Princess HD though
May 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it ran quite well, nearly full speed all the time
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: i was highest bidder in this item, the listing was 5 seconds left, refreshed page, i was outbid, i don't understand ebay
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: doesn't bidding increases the time every 5 minutes?
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xc6sMQJ
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: or something like that
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No?
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The bidding ends as soon as the timer ends
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't get bumped when someone bids
May 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom I need to get me one of those laptops lol
May 24, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: so, i will always lose to a bot?
May 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, not everyone uses bots lol
May 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well to be fair Psi, Twilight Princess HD is kinda...not that difficult to run 
May 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't tried anything difficult, like BOTW or anything
May 24, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: yeah but i had no change, i could give a little higher... but i had no change to bid more
May 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true but what Wii-U game is? lol
May 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you fucked up
May 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Next time, bid as high as you're willing to pay when the timer starts running out
May 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to play BOTW again... got bored 45 minutes in again... lol
May 24, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: but it showed i was highest bidder :C
May 24, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: all the time
May 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't update in real time lol
May 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to refresh
May 24, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: i could go a little more 10 bucks, but i didn't wanted to pay that ammount in case i win lol
May 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Refreshing taste of F4 the drink for the Internet age!
May 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F4 drink some today!
May 24, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: doesn't make sense :C
May 24, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such taste much flavor!
May 24, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: whats the point of a item be for 10 days in the listing and everyone just use a bot or something to bid in the last 2 seconds
May 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not everyone uses a bot migles lol
May 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just look for a buy it now one 
May 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're just an idiot, and didn't bother refreshing lol
May 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then just buy it now 
May 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom my wife wants me to buy one of those Big Tabs...
May 24, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: i refreshed it
May 24, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1f5azU2 lol
May 24, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: i refreshed it countless times in the very last seconds
May 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you needed to drink F4 to refresh that fast 
May 24, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: always showed highest bidder, refreshed it the timer was 5 seconds left, and then the page when it showed up, bam no longuer higuest bidder, didnt' give a damn change to bid more
May 24, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sniper no sniping!
May 24, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: this doesn't make sense, it should increase the timer like 1-5 minutes to have a change to fight for it
May 24, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: there is no fight, its just, blidnly put money and hope to win
May 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/sniper-no-sniping-sniper-no-sniping-ritical-hit-www-stickemupcomics-com-typical-4651718.png
May 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not how auctions work migles lol
May 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles there will be more, they printed like 20 million of them... they should only cost like 5 bucks max
May 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then someone could just bump their bid by a penny every time the timer is about to end
May 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Auctions would go on for hours, or days longer than they're supposed to lol
May 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The illusion of being collectible is hilarious
May 24, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: tom and that would be great, it was a matter of last one standing
May 24, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: with every bid increasing the minimum ammount you had to bid, an item would quickly raise high in price
May 24, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles next time just throw up a bid like 80 bucks on it, you will get it for sure lol
May 24, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Game-Cards-For-Nintendo-GB-GBM-GBA-GBA-SP-NDS-NDSL/132632004809?hash=item1ee17bc8c9:m:mXcLn_CvpW1UgdZiLvoUHXg
May 24, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: see i am not imaginating things: https://imgur.com/MOn9ZIs
May 24, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: 5 seconds
May 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy that migles like 10 bucks so legit
May 24, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: before ending
May 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You didn't account for the Coriolanus effect migles....
May 24, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coriolis effect even lol
May 24, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: how come in 5 seconds i could increase even binding? page takes like 1-2 seconds to load, i am a slow person who takes like 3 seconds to find the bid button
May 24, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: your ping was too high lol
May 24, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: 70ms in overwatch
May 24, 2018 9:17 PM - Flame: LMAO!
May 24, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: ebay being in USA. i bet the site takes like 100-200MS
May 24, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe your computers time was a bit off?
May 24, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: i am kite relieved that i didn't get it, because i was overpaying but now i am really stressed and annoyed that if i really wanted that specific one, i wouldn't be able to.. unless i would put a crazy ammount of money
May 24, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: maybe psio i dunno...
May 24, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Local time server VS what ever time server ebay uses and combined with the Coriolis effect and your high ping...
May 24, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: shitty isp as well
May 24, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: i will make a thread... i am fucking sad...
May 24, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Game-Cards-For-Nintendo-GB-GBM-GBA-GBA-SP-NDS-NDSL/132632004809?hash=item1ee17bc8c9:m:mXcLn_CvpW1UgdZiLvoUHXg
May 24, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 bucks for 7 games lol
May 24, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: migles dude do you need this that bad
May 24, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: if you get it, how much time are you going to spend play it?
May 24, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: or is it going to collect dust?
May 24, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: going to really play it flame
May 24, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: *would really play it
May 24, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: you know me lol, i mean, i didn't even touch moon lol but the last few days i had been playing with all my gba carts lol
May 24, 2018 9:29 PM - Flame: i bet the day you get that. the next day Gameboy Mini will be released by Nintendo which would have 60 plus games plus that game
May 24, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: it's not about the game, i can play it everywhere
May 24, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: its not about game; its about showing off to other people
May 24, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: flame
May 24, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: i got no friends, don't have social media, very rarely i post pictures to stuff i just bought thread, and even that its so saturated with people getting much more better crap
May 24, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: how do i show off?
May 24, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: i dont mean like that
May 24, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: it not about the symbol it about sending a message
May 24, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: dude i thought you was my friend 
May 24, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 24, 2018 9:35 PM - Flame: how much is the 3ds game
May 24, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon causing so much trouble, make it double!
May 24, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: you mean the empty shit box?
May 24, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Team Cock version is taking off again!
May 24, 2018 9:36 PM - Flame: meowth thats right
May 24, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: or the price in eshop?
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - Flame: yeah eshop one
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - Flame: i would give 1/3 the moeny to you
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: i duno, probably like 10 bucks
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: nah
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: its not about the  momey
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: *money
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - Flame: 1/3 of it by psio and the other 1/3 by tom
May 24, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: for the eshop i can just get the cia, or from freeshop
May 24, 2018 9:39 PM - Flame: yeah but its not about the symbol it about sending a message
May 24, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GBA Starter lol
May 24, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crowd funding for consoles and hacks!
May 24, 2018 9:40 PM - Flame: *GB psio
May 24, 2018 9:40 PM - Flame: GBC***
May 24, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol GameBoy Anal?
May 24, 2018 9:40 PM - Flame: wut?
May 24, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DS would be totally different lol
May 24, 2018 9:41 PM - Flame: pokemon crystal was a gameboy color game
May 24, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ahhh lol
May 24, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We should buy it and replace the insides with Chinese clone guts and send that to migles lol
May 24, 2018 9:43 PM - Flame: migles will kill us... and im to young and beautiful to die just yet
May 24, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: HOOOOOO
May 24, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: i was ebaying wrong
May 24, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: so i found out how it works
May 24, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: https://ocsnext.ebay.com/ocs/sr?&query=337
May 24, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: so i could put like 500, if the other person only put 70. i would only pay 71
May 24, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: now it makes sense!
May 24, 2018 9:45 PM - Flame: that made no sense migles
May 24, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: i was thinking if i would put the max i could go, i was just unecessarly incrasing the price and bidding againt me
May 24, 2018 9:45 PM - Flame: so put million ten
May 24, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: exactly flame
May 24, 2018 9:45 PM - Flame: and one
May 24, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: i could put a million
May 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Flame: my arse
May 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Flame: i thought i knew something then migles just fucked it up for me
May 24, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i could put 1 million and 1 cent, and i would only pay like 70, the max a normal person would go
May 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Flame: GODDAMN IT MIGLES !!i!
May 24, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: :C
May 24, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: BACK IN MY DAY, WHEN I DID PUT 100 BUCKS IN EBAY, THE CURRENT BID WOULD GO TO 100
May 24, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: my trully max for that game would be 75 euro dollars
May 24, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: the same i payed for my mint leaf green, and i fucking play it
May 24, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: speaking of leaf green :C i suck :C i am stuck in grinding to get the league :C
May 24, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your out of your league!
May 24, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: wtf means “In VGC condition”
May 24, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: in very good condition condition?
May 24, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pokemon VGC probably
May 24, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: What are you looking at
May 24, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/btfbJ1n
May 24, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CiB or NiB? lol
May 24, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: am looking for a pokemon crystal
May 24, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: complete in box
May 24, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: i dont mind some damage to the box
May 24, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what she said
May 24, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: actually, even the one going for 1 thousand bucks doesn't have the box in a good condition lol
May 24, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a NiB one for 150 migles lol
May 24, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Pokemon-Crystal-Version-game-boy-color/dp/B00005LBHM?th=1 cheaper than eBay migles 
May 24, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I think they ship to Zambia or where ever you are lol
May 24, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: i can't see that psio?
May 24, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: 150 is too much anyway
May 24, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/o7A7YlA.jpg
May 24, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: 130 bucks psio, the box is shredded pratically
May 24, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: this one right? https://imgur.com/14sa7fn
May 24, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: way over what i want to pay, and condition is bad
May 24, 2018 10:03 PM - Flame: yeah saw that one migles
May 24, 2018 10:04 PM - Flame: looks bad
May 24, 2018 10:04 PM - Flame: im mean migles is it really worth that much for a cardboard box
May 24, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: 130? no
May 24, 2018 10:05 PM - Flame: even £60 is too much imo
May 24, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: would pay 130 for a sealed one with the box in mint, tough ^^
May 24, 2018 10:06 PM - Flame: you can get the game for £25-£30 on amazon why pay 30 for a box?
May 24, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a repo box for 3.50 lol
May 24, 2018 10:07 PM - Flame: its true man
May 24, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: that reminds me
May 24, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: why pay 100 bucks for a hooker where you can just fap for free at home
May 24, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
May 24, 2018 10:11 PM - Flame: good point migles
May 24, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less risk of aids and no need to count your silverware
May 24, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or hide your wallet lol
May 24, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's so hard finding bbw midget amputee hookers...
May 24, 2018 10:12 PM - Flame: lol
May 24, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bri1QNa
May 24, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: i wanna see blood
May 24, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: *wanna see him in the hospital
May 24, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: I saw that coming
May 24, 2018 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's just not possible to do a flip on a hoverboard going at that speed
May 24, 2018 10:30 PM - Flame: not one that is going forward and you end up doing a backflip
May 24, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: people still using thoose horizontal scooters?
May 24, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KRMZpYE
May 24, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VSkoQHX So like if anyone is ever attacking you just throw powdered sugar at them and light it on fire! lol
May 24, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: yep
May 24, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: use sugar to create a flamethrower
May 24, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: if they dont die of the fire, they will die from the ants and flies
May 24, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2wvyu
May 24, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jz0JcQYtqo
May 24, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/nvidia-shield-tv-gets-android-80-oreo-update-starting-today?amp
May 24, 2018 11:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: I'm thinking to get a Xiaomi Mi A1
May 24, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh it's not available yet for me... Hmm still on 7.0 and I do want 8.0 lol
May 24, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gamerz: funny story my dad bought one of those like a month ago
May 24, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: looking to switch from iOS since iphones are getting too expensive
May 24, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: he paid like $150 for it
May 24, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're cheap in singapore
May 24, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: he was worried about doing an OTA update because he had to follow a method to keep magisk and some people said they got bootloops from that method but i convinced him to do it and it worked fine
May 24, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it bootloops if you have modified /system at any point
May 24, 2018 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i told him to enable systemless hosts before installing adaway otherwise if he didn't have that enabled he might have bootlooped
May 25, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems like a really nice phone for that price
May 25, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i checked and the xiaomi phones cost twice as much here... lol
May 25, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Mi Mix 2 for like $300 in singapore whereas here its like $600
May 25, 2018 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: how much is the Mi A1 there amerz
May 25, 2018 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Gamerz*
May 25, 2018 12:44 AM - Joe88: time for another game of guess that price https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-500#post-8001391
May 25, 2018 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: $50
May 25, 2018 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: do you even know the answer?
May 25, 2018 1:00 AM - Joe88: $190
May 25, 2018 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: way too much for a small piece of cloth
May 25, 2018 2:18 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii


----------



## TaigaChat (May 26, 2018)

May 25, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nrNvFgx
May 25, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GWB7ZKc
May 25, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rtUBeMC
May 25, 2018 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXDB9vnRuQQ
May 25, 2018 6:12 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DopL6LdM-zg
May 25, 2018 6:12 AM - Veho: wut
May 25, 2018 6:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ameHkEg.jpg
May 25, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/T8o1IW6.jpg
May 25, 2018 6:42 AM - kenenthk: Imagine coming home from work to this
May 25, 2018 6:42 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QJ8ls5oN3ps
May 25, 2018 7:15 AM - Veho: How long would you have to be away, for them to multiply that much?
May 25, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine at least 3-4 weeks
May 25, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if they are like the "killer" bee's here, one time in front of my job they built a nest over the weekend and it was already like 250 bees strong
May 25, 2018 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect rainy conditions for them but still they super organized
May 25, 2018 8:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/I34g5kQ
May 25, 2018 8:33 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8-WcD4FGy4
May 25, 2018 9:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FxWqiOe.gif
May 25, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kIsEzEmI9w
May 25, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: dattebayo
May 25, 2018 11:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: ignore that
May 25, 2018 11:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: shoutbox hadnt refreshed in a while
May 25, 2018 11:54 AM - Veho: Weeb.
May 25, 2018 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: omfg fuck bees so much
May 25, 2018 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: this hornets nest is giving me PTSD
May 25, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: damn that start of the anime fidget spinners movie looks amazing
May 25, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: really nice editing job
May 25, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: and effects
May 25, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: uhh...
May 25, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're kidding right
May 25, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a real thing
May 25, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can't be
May 25, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh god are they going to turn fidget spinners into the next beyblade
May 25, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: every time i watch a youtube video and i see that fidget spinner loading animation i feel such shame
May 25, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck that meme
May 25, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a fidget spinner but i actually use it for its intended purpose and not for memeing
May 25, 2018 12:18 PM - Veho: The intended purpose is you hold it and then it spins.
May 25, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZX7HbkdZ_s
May 25, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: this was fun to watch
May 25, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: same style of video
May 25, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: and, fuck, girl is my fetis
May 25, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: *fetish
May 25, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: the hair the glasses, her eyes <3
May 25, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: it's meant for fidgeting
May 25, 2018 12:32 PM - Veho: Happy Towel Day.
May 25, 2018 12:32 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towel_Day
May 25, 2018 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: happy towelie day
May 25, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: why did nintendo never make a "Run" HM move in pokemon
May 25, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: would have made perfect sense
May 25, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: instead of biking around you could teach it to a fast pokemon and ride them
May 25, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: finally in S/M they thought of that
May 25, 2018 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure you see trainers riding pokemon in the anime
May 25, 2018 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know that's a separate canon but still
May 25, 2018 1:22 PM - Joe88: wasnt much of a point after they introduced the running shoes
May 25, 2018 1:23 PM - Joe88: I mean the ride pokemon exist in sun and moon, there just isnt much point to them
May 25, 2018 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: theres plenty of point
May 25, 2018 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use them to travel faster
May 25, 2018 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: running shoes are still slow
May 25, 2018 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: bikes are kinda slow in some of the games too
May 25, 2018 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: mach bike ftw
May 25, 2018 1:44 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 25, 2018 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: dattebayo
May 25, 2018 2:39 PM - Flame: migles whats the latest on your quest of getting Pokemon crystal ?
May 25, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: STD's gotta catch em all!!!
May 25, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/2000899/Man-admits-having-sex-with-1000-cars.html
May 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 25, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: what kind of STD you can get from doing it with a car?
May 25, 2018 3:44 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darracq_and_Company_London#S.T.D._Motors
May 25, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: the worst kind
May 25, 2018 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: you invent entirely new kinds of STDs
May 25, 2018 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: worse than anything you could imagine
May 25, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: " "I didn't fully understand it myself except that I know I'm not hurting anyone and I do not intend to."
May 25, 2018 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: what about all the people that have to pay to have their car cleaned because he jizzed on them
May 25, 2018 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what he'd think about the "dragons having sex with cars" and "cars having sex with dragons" subreddits
May 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gq2XlLw.jpg
May 25, 2018 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: that looks like what the mars colonies would be driving around in
May 25, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RD7Lfba.mp4
May 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jzXgQj4.gif
May 25, 2018 4:28 PM - Titanica: 
May 25, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TuBDKn2.mp4
May 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh sure when he does it, it's fine but try to staple a hat on some kids head and everyone gets all upset 
May 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe nail gun was too much...
May 25, 2018 4:33 PM - Veho: Duct tape. Nobody complains when it's "just" duct tape.
May 25, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: veho nice car
May 25, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: does it even work?
May 25, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an old concept car from like 2012 IIRC
May 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://jalopnik.com/5484698/sbarro-autobau-the-ugliest-car-weve-ever-seen oh, 2010 actually
May 25, 2018 4:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7Ct7uqg
May 25, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut7e-0X8lds
May 25, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol living at home at 30.... I mean I know it happens but who the fuck forces their parents evict them lol
May 25, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MIsOXJNoVo
May 25, 2018 4:56 PM - Veho: http://i.4cdn.org/tv/1527265197650.webm
May 25, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AHfHiew
May 25, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: do i need a NES mini when i have a SNES mini?
May 25, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No just hack your SNES mini to play NES games if you want lol
May 25, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you just want to collect them both lol
May 25, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:04 PM - Flame: do i need a NES mini when i have a SNES mini? < Only if you buy it for MSRP and resell it at a 10x markup 
May 25, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: its kinda pointless. i can dual boot with my snes mini
May 25, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want a SNES mini then I realize I have a Shield TV lol
May 25, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I have a billion things I can play SNES games on, don't need to waste $80 on another
May 25, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: only a billion? i have a zillion.. i win
May 25, 2018 5:18 PM - Flame: *smug look*
May 25, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: And not infinity plus one?
May 25, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: 
May 25, 2018 5:21 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 25, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that I don't want more things to play SNES on, it's that the new ones are not really upgrades, more of side grades lol
May 25, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was bored at my grandsons graduation yesterday and played some Animal Crossing on my phone...  on the DS lol
May 25, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh someone in Vietnam logged into my Ubisoft account! lol
May 25, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exciting
May 25, 2018 5:26 PM - Flame: LOL!
May 25, 2018 5:27 PM - Flame: you should have played a school sim
May 25, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: see if you could have got graduation before the real graduation
May 25, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 5:31 PM - Flame: did your wife say wtf you doing psio?
May 25, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 5:33 PM - Flame: my imaginary wife would have been so pissed at me
May 25, 2018 5:33 PM - Flame: if i did something like that
May 25, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/zsovd22fe1011.jpg
May 25, 2018 5:54 PM - Veho: wut
May 25, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He forgot a little something something lol
May 25, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1j6MJCl
May 25, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: 
May 25, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lEFLnnJ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 25, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2018 5:59 PM - Veho: 
May 25, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12794/leading-dram-makers-release-modules-validated-with-amd-ryzen-2000-cpus
May 25, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1IQ2DY
May 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rO3WwuJ.jpg
May 25, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DoV1lpG_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
May 25, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Bill Cosby: the rookie years.
May 25, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/WTF/X8rYJCM
May 25, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/WTF/vDEgFiw lol I don't feel bad for him at all, if anything I feel bad for the woman. She did the right thing but it's definitely stress she didn't need that day lol
May 25, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Ouch.
May 25, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Help I've fallen and I can't get up!" lol
May 25, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if it was me, I wouldn't have shot the guy... just once. Worst nightmare is the tard lives long enough to sue you.
May 25, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8lpn029
May 25, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: 
May 25, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/classic-toys/pp_1220796.html?wid=1433363
May 25, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: Hey look, it's like the SNES mini but with more games and for less money.
May 25, 2018 7:52 PM - Flame: if you add those 620 games it cant be good as one of snes mini's games
May 25, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cPKFA
May 25, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cP4Oj6b
May 25, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: My SNES mini is best SNES mini.
May 25, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo!!!! 
May 25, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it Friday already?
May 25, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  missed you my brother from a different country and like no genetic connection I know of! lol
May 25, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6E-Fuvw7Uks?t=127 I just load this on my Shield TV and have at emulation that way lol
May 25, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: Yep, it's Friday. AND it's another three day weekend.
May 25, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: And no one had to die this time.
May 25, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that could be good or bad lol
May 25, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: Had vocoder laughs at work today.
May 25, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: Downloaded a synth, recorded "*team leader's name* is a cunt" into it and played it back at various pitches.
May 25, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: And also in the form or several simple chords.
May 25, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: One older guy literally had tears in his eyes. He's not too tech savvy.
May 25, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao it sounds like too much fun
May 25, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate the way my voice sounds in spite of everyone who hears it saying I need to be on the radio lol
May 25, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbUgjO0DC7Q lol
May 25, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: I've just eaten a huge kebab.
May 25, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I did lol I had oatmeal
May 25, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I did add peanut butter to it and sugar free coffee lol
May 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Depravo: Isn't coffee naturally sugar-free?
May 25, 2018 8:50 PM - Flame: in america every thing has sugar
May 25, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Coffee is pretty much calorie free except a little fat afsik
May 25, 2018 8:51 PM - Flame: AMERICA! FUCK YEAH!
May 25, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I made it sweet with weird stuff they sell at the store... sugar free sugar... I am sure it will give me cancer lol
May 25, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also it increases your heart rate (not really a good thing) so you burn more calories
May 25, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.intheraw.com/products/stevia-in-the-raw
May 25, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame pretty sure you don't get sugar in your coffee even there unless you ask for it or you but some fancy coffee that normally has sugar
May 25, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah when I make coffee I have to make it pretty light, for some reason the caffeine in coffee seems worse than in tea? (maybe it just has more?)
May 25, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Since most people like their coffee plain
May 25, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I add it to mine plain coffee is gross lol
May 25, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I can drink it... but enjoy it? Not really lol
May 25, 2018 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Agreed
May 25, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tea on the other hand do not put anything sweet in it  ruins it all lol
May 25, 2018 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: They say it's an acquired taste
May 25, 2018 8:54 PM - Flame: I LIKE MY COFFEE BLACK LIKE MY SOUL!
May 25, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: I say the only reason anyone likes the stuff is due to peer pressure and addiction
May 25, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sugar makes everything better but the diebeetus lol
May 25, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: I have 'plain' coffee.
May 25, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does plain coffee fall mainly on the plane? lol
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Flame: no sugar... depravo?
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: It falls mainly in my beard.
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Flame: you barbarian!!
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: No sugar, no milk/cream.
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Flame: oh okay
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Coffee, water. That is all.
May 25, 2018 8:56 PM - Flame: just like my soul
May 25, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: And I only have the water because it makes it easier to eat.
May 25, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate covered coffee beans are amazing... lol
May 25, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: Actually, yeah. They're pretty good.
May 25, 2018 8:58 PM - Flame: i snot coffee and drink the water straight from the kettle
May 25, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Russell-Stover-Sugar-Free-Dark-Chocolate-Pecan-Delights-10-oz/24034022 BTW these are amazing
May 25, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sugar free you would never know if someone didn't tell you.... not sure what voodoo magic is involved but surely some virgins possibly from this very forum where sacrificed in making these...
May 25, 2018 9:00 PM - Flame: LOL!
May 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Flame: freshly squeezed virgin blood
May 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dying words "Check out my pokemons...."
May 25, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: If I'm drunk enough tomorrow I might try to snipe this in the last few seconds https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Roland-AX-SYNTH-Keytar-Excellent-Condition/173326208681?hash=item285b0c0ea9:gaQAAOSwyi1bAIJO
May 25, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: whoa Depravo are you going to be joining a ZZ Top spoof band?
May 25, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "She's got eggs, she knows how to use them!!!"
May 25, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: It's kind of been my dream object since I saw Régine Chassagne play one IN REAL LIFE!
May 25, 2018 9:03 PM - Flame: play my jam piano guitar man !
May 25, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: And this is the cheapest I ever saw one going for.
May 25, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can imagine those things would cost an arm and a leg
May 25, 2018 9:04 PM - Flame: you know how many games you could get for that much depravo... LOADS
May 25, 2018 9:04 PM - Flame: dont do it
May 25, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: Behold! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzwicesJQ7E
May 25, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: It's the same fucking thing!
May 25, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: I'm not buying games this year.
May 25, 2018 9:06 PM - Flame: dep you buy all these musical instruments, do you know how to play them?
May 25, 2018 9:06 PM - Flame: not even FF7 remake?
May 25, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Nope. But I'd feel as cool as shit wearing that one.
May 25, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: Not even that. I'm taking a year out of game buying to work through my backlog.
May 25, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8D6oWFskvkg?t=17 you need this keyboard lol
May 25, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: Doing great so far. 9 platinums from game I already own.
May 25, 2018 9:07 PM - Flame: what is life without backlog?
May 25, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could not buy anymore games the rest of my life and devote all my time to playing them and I don't think I would make it in the next 40 years lol
May 25, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: I guess mere seconds after the clock strikes on new year's eve I'm going to spend £100+ on the PSN seasonal sale.
May 25, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the ones I emulate lol
May 25, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: And fuck the FF7 remake. It looks bobbins.
May 25, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Over the years my view on Final Fantasy VII has gotten worse and worse lol
May 25, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was great when it was new on the PS1
May 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I got tired of the magic FMV thing over and over and the loading.... the game is still good but eh I wouldn't buy it, just emulate it.. lol
May 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I own 2 copies on the PS1 lol
May 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One normal one and one of the greatest hits version
May 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: I own one copy on the PS1.
May 25, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: And also the PS1 version on PSN.
May 25, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: And the 'new' PC version.
May 25, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: And the PS4 version which is a port of the new PC version.
May 25, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: Guess how many of those I've played to completion?
May 25, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the PS1 version?
May 25, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I beat it back when it was new and we didn't know better lol
May 25, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: none?
May 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: Yeah, just the first one.
May 25, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can polish the graphics all you want the story is fine on any version but once you played it playing it again is just punishing lol
May 25, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit I can remember like 2 things from it... So it's not really even that memorable.
May 25, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember sad girl getting skewered and cloud with the too big sword and the black guy with machine gun arms... lol
May 25, 2018 9:29 PM - Flame: psio do you have the tv show called survivor?
May 25, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my wife watches that crap
May 25, 2018 9:30 PM - Flame: lol you dont?
May 25, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although right now she is hooked on something called "Naked and Afraid" it's sort of like survivor but they just drop you off with like a knife and say "See you in 40 days!"
May 25, 2018 9:30 PM - Depravo: Psio! Do you have Only Connect?
May 25, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only Connect? Is that like that naked dating show? lol
May 25, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: isnt only connect finished now
May 25, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hNKdmgh meanwhile in Russia lol
May 25, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: Nope, it's the most twatty, obscure game show in the world.
May 25, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: Yeah, we're between seasons.
May 25, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zde2K oh god the humanity!!!!
May 25, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: my family loves the Turkish of survivor.... its not great but meh
May 25, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zdaSUWe hmmm meanwhile on the other end of the spectrum of feelings
May 25, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/46rBlo9
May 25, 2018 10:05 PM - Flame: I love my backlit GBA
May 25, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: I love my Revo.
May 25, 2018 10:09 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
May 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Flame: fuck off you cunt DRAGONBALLVINTAGE
May 25, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my cheap Chinese tablet and Bluetooth controller  lol
May 25, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: Harsh
May 25, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well by cheap I mean 200 bucks lol
May 25, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame him saying Great in Japanese over and over is kind of annoying lol
May 25, 2018 10:12 PM - Flame: kinda ?
May 25, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But cheap I guess that it compares well to a 1K ipad pro lol
May 25, 2018 10:12 PM - Flame: its all he says
May 25, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to add him (by add I mean the only one) to my ignore list lol
May 25, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that he is bad or anything but saying one word over and over is just a waste of time.
May 25, 2018 10:14 PM - Flame: ignore list doesnt work for the shoutbox
May 25, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found that out lol
May 25, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just last night lol
May 25, 2018 10:15 PM - Depravo: Is that all it does?
May 25, 2018 10:15 PM - Flame: and post shit in the eof
May 25, 2018 10:15 PM - Flame: his atm the most hated temper i think
May 25, 2018 10:17 PM - Flame: shoutbox is off limits on shit posting in my book
May 25, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Depravo if we where playing Survivor I would vote him off the island lol
May 25, 2018 10:17 PM - Flame: HAHAHAHAHA
May 25, 2018 10:18 PM - Flame: i would smash him with a coconut in the head
May 25, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: I can't poo without my Revo.
May 25, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: BRB
May 25, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "See if your immunity idol makes you immune to concussions!!!!" lol
May 25, 2018 10:18 PM - Flame: lol
May 25, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I know the feeling... I keep a Bluetooth gamepad in my bathroom and my tablet sometimes... depending on how ill I am lol
May 25, 2018 10:20 PM - Flame: i sometimes think how did people poo in the past with no tech....old people were like fucking cavemen
May 25, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had that chuck norovirus and I about lived in my bathroom lol
May 25, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I would be so god damned bored in the past... I probably would have been some sort of Jack the Ripper or something
May 25, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally am an information and game addict lol
May 25, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I would have been into sports or something maybe one of those Soldier of Fortune guys
May 25, 2018 10:22 PM - Flame: I literally am an information and game whore
May 25, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I found out the new 8.0 is only for Shield TV if your on the insider preview program... just signed up lol
May 25, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: I just completed a level of DKC. Whilst pooing.
May 25, 2018 10:25 PM - Flame: 
May 25, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
May 25, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one?
May 25, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real poop gamers would finish 5
May 25, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: psio would clock the game
May 25, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: Hey, I'm not at work.
May 25, 2018 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 25, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only beat the SNES version and fuck that mine cart level lol
May 25, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, only ever beat the SNES version
May 25, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did play a bunch of the GBC one though, when I got my flashcart lol
May 25, 2018 10:59 PM - Depravo: It looks weird because all the skies are brightly lit.
May 25, 2018 10:59 PM - Depravo: I realise this is because of the shitty dark GBA screen.
May 25, 2018 11:00 PM - Depravo: The older iterations at least.
May 25, 2018 11:03 PM - Logan97: Do anyone know if the new God of war a sequel or reboot?
May 25, 2018 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a sequel
May 25, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's God Of Baby Sitting and Kratos now has to kill God's to pay child support
May 25, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You already have custody f the kids Susan what more do you want!!!"
May 25, 2018 11:05 PM - Logan97: Thanks didnt know just bought it i gave up on monster hunter world so i traded it in im disappointed
May 25, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: God Of Life
May 25, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/R1dmZUD
May 25, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: finally defeated blue!!
May 25, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: lel, i had no fucking counter for his alakazam
May 25, 2018 11:08 PM - migles: won by using the perish song of my lapras ;O;
May 25, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: cheap win lol
May 25, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: and yeah took me long and was hard because i couldn't help myself with griding for levels, my raichu was at level 50 lol
May 25, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/XlrClCk
May 25, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles lol
May 25, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/2mHlmPz eating a Weiner lol
May 25, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/1PUJFzc
May 25, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5PermaK lol lol lol
May 26, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/3Ikoj22
May 26, 2018 12:57 AM - Depravo: Anyway Flame, what do you mean 'ALL these music instruments"... oh, he's gone.
May 26, 2018 1:13 AM - Flame: and his back.
May 26, 2018 1:13 AM - Flame: i mean you seems to buy music instruments but can you play them
May 26, 2018 1:14 AM - Flame: im sure ive seen you buy two or three music instruments before
May 26, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/hIYK65t
May 26, 2018 1:17 AM - Depravo: I bought a kazoo once.
May 26, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a kazoo my mom took it lol
May 26, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: And a ukulele.
May 26, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: And a melodica.
May 26, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: And a stylophone oh fuck off.
May 26, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a harmonica and a trombone too lol
May 26, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a fairly nice Yamaha keyboard right now
May 26, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: You can now get plastic trombones. I might get one.
May 26, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the low end ones but good enough lol
May 26, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect my trombone got pawned for drugs
May 26, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was nice brass and I had a platinum mouth peice lol
May 26, 2018 1:20 AM - Depravo: Speaking of Yamaha keyboards. And keytars....
May 26, 2018 1:20 AM - Depravo: Yamaha have made a vocaloid keytar.
May 26, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want one of those alien sounding things you don't have to touch lol
May 26, 2018 1:21 AM - Depravo: It looks as cool as fuck but unfortunately it's designed for 'vocaloid'.
May 26, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: Theremin?
May 26, 2018 1:22 AM - Flame: lol case closed
May 26, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Theremin yes lol
May 26, 2018 1:23 AM - Depravo: I'm going to buy it now just to spite you.
May 26, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 26, 2018 1:25 AM - Depravo: £500 is my upper limit.
May 26, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Using Chrome Canary Unstable on my tablet and it's the best browser yet.... Lol
May 26, 2018 1:25 AM - Depravo: Gonna try to bang it in in the last 30 seconds.
May 26, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish that was my wife's upper limit lol
May 26, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my wife Depravo lol
May 26, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: You seem to attract wives like shit attracts flies.
May 26, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.businessinsider.com/7-great-movies-to-watch-on-netflix-ibiza-the-imitation-game-2018-5
May 26, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo always looking for a future ex Psi lol
May 26, 2018 1:27 AM - Flame: i have video of dep in action
May 26, 2018 1:27 AM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IRcM9qwDwo
May 26, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cargo was depressing lol
May 26, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: That sounded more like a tin whistle.
May 26, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: I have one of those too.
May 26, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beyond Skyline was better than the original
May 26, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slide whistles should be in more pop music
May 26, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: I can knock out a recognisable 'Camptown Ladies' but I'm not sure if that's racist these days.
May 26, 2018 1:30 AM - Flame: https://media.giphy.com/media/u2zqrQhMrmRVu/giphy.gif
May 26, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you imagine how popular Christina Agulara would be if she harnessed the power of the slide whistles?
May 26, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Instead of the meat whistle
May 26, 2018 1:31 AM - Flame: Christina Agulara... ive heard of that name in a decade....
May 26, 2018 1:32 AM - Depravo: WAIT!
May 26, 2018 1:32 AM - Depravo: Here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip0icaq8CbQ
May 26, 2018 1:32 AM - Flame: hammer time
May 26, 2018 1:32 AM - Depravo: The toe bit still makes me giggle like a chimp.
May 26, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lolololol
May 26, 2018 1:35 AM - Flame: i imagine depravo playing all his instruments and me pointing and laughing at him.
May 26, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would dress up like Angus from AC DC lol
May 26, 2018 1:37 AM - Depravo: I don't play them. I hold them and dream.
May 26, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0949264/
May 26, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a long way to the top if you wanna rock and roll
May 26, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-sUXMzkh-jI
May 26, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a great song lol
May 26, 2018 1:39 AM - Flame: and a big fall when you roll and rock
May 26, 2018 1:40 AM - Flame: see you guys later, im off to bed.
May 26, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: Me too.
May 26, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: With Flame.
May 26, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 26, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame on! Lol
May 26, 2018 1:42 AM - Flame: you made that joke before dep
May 26, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Catch phrase of the Human Tortch lol
May 26, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: I did?
May 26, 2018 1:43 AM - Flame: need sleep but need memes more
May 26, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: Fuck you. I drink a lot.
May 26, 2018 1:43 AM - Flame: you did im sure
May 26, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol meme me a song on the piano man
May 26, 2018 1:44 AM - Flame: it was the line of something like "now people will think we sleeping together"
May 26, 2018 1:44 AM - Flame: LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL psio
May 26, 2018 1:45 AM - Flame: depravo play my fav lullaby
May 26, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get it now on Android.... Get it get it get it!!!!!
May 26, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pixel Engine
May 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Game? Not sure but if I was on LSD it would be awesome!!!
May 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: Lullaby:
May 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: Uncle Fegg is far away
May 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: Doing things to sheep
May 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: He'll come and do things to you
May 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: If you don't get off to sleep
May 26, 2018 1:49 AM - Depravo: GOOD NIGHT
May 26, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sheep Raider!
May 26, 2018 2:44 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: _Subarashii_


----------



## TaigaChat (May 27, 2018)

May 26, 2018 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Iz1kO69Lpgs
May 26, 2018 6:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kSlK2xG
May 26, 2018 8:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lUarcYw.jpg
May 26, 2018 9:09 AM - Depravo: Another poo, another level of DKC.
May 26, 2018 12:31 PM - Flame: lol
May 26, 2018 12:33 PM - Flame: depravo slept after me.. woke before me
May 26, 2018 12:36 PM - Flame: I AM WEAK!
May 26, 2018 12:41 PM - Depravo: I am a machine. A drinking and pooing machine.
May 26, 2018 12:54 PM - Flame: wrong!
May 26, 2018 12:55 PM - Flame: a drinking, pooing and kebab eating machine.
May 26, 2018 12:55 PM - Depravo: I don't always eat kebabs but I DO always drink and poo.
May 26, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/D1b3q8w
May 26, 2018 1:34 PM - Depravo: Ok, that AX Synth has gone over £500 so I'm out.
May 26, 2018 1:35 PM - Flame: Good
May 26, 2018 1:35 PM - Depravo: That was the absolute maximum I could have justified spending.
May 26, 2018 1:43 PM - Depravo: Having a consolatory black russian.
May 26, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blayt Russian lol
May 26, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyat even lol
May 26, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Russian is horrid lol
May 26, 2018 1:46 PM - Depravo: I was looking up Kahlua cocktails other than black russian.
May 26, 2018 1:46 PM - Depravo: Mix it with tequila and you get a black mexican.
May 26, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toasted Almond is good (I don't think it has Kahlua though)
May 26, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black Mexican lol
May 26, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think your just supposed to pour Kahlua over ice with some milk lol
May 26, 2018 1:47 PM - Depravo: Mix it with Goldschläger and you get a Black Jew. Apparently.
May 26, 2018 1:47 PM - Depravo: I didn't make that up but imagine someone else did.
May 26, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 26, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever happened to nice drinks like Appletini's and Grasshoppers lol
May 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Depravo: Jesus. Grasshopper looks like the 'gruel' in Bad Taste.
May 26, 2018 1:53 PM - Depravo: http://www.carolinaheritageco.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/images3.jpg
May 26, 2018 1:53 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZbabI9q0sE
May 26, 2018 1:53 PM - Flame: im just bland i like JD and coke
May 26, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo they taste great though
May 26, 2018 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially if you get a chunky bit
May 26, 2018 1:54 PM - Depravo: Exquisite bouquet!
May 26, 2018 1:55 PM - Depravo: Still amuses me that the guy doing the vomiting went on to make Lord of the Rings.
May 26, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I just watched a video about the guy breaking his foot kicking the helmet
May 26, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Him screaming in anguish was real lol
May 26, 2018 1:57 PM - Depravo: Oh yeah. Count Vigo Dracula Mortensen.
May 26, 2018 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As someone who has broken a foot it sucks ass lol
May 26, 2018 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My foot still hurts lol
May 26, 2018 2:02 PM - Depravo: I once broke my ankle without realising it.
May 26, 2018 2:02 PM - Depravo: Until I broke it again in a different place.
May 26, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend in school who broke his ankle he didn't know it was broken until it kept swelling and swelling gym teacher noticed and checked him out "yep it's broken" lol
May 26, 2018 2:04 PM - Depravo: I got it x-rayed the second time. The doctor asked if I ever broke it before.
May 26, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Must be ankles are tough? Or just lack more nerves? lol
May 26, 2018 2:05 PM - Depravo: I told him I twisted it real bad a few months before and was walking with a limp for a couple of days.
May 26, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo don't you love when they ask questions you should know and you don't know (I swear they get a kick out of it) lol
May 26, 2018 2:06 PM - Depravo: He said it was broken then.
May 26, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They tell me my spine is all collapsed and stuff heh what do they know  lol
May 26, 2018 2:06 PM - Depravo: More amusing is how I did it.
May 26, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skateboarding doing a triple ollie?
May 26, 2018 2:07 PM - Depravo: There's a veterinary practice in town which says "Proprieter Jesus Christ" on the sign outiside.
May 26, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus took the wheel but I got the DUI? lol
May 26, 2018 2:09 PM - Depravo: Late one night, in a state of advanced inebriation, I decided to jump up and stub my cigarette out on the name of Our Lord. Like I was shooting some kind of blasphemous hoop.
May 26, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 26, 2018 2:09 PM - Depravo: If that isn't instant karma I don't know what is.
May 26, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe your the diet coke of evil 
May 26, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY3DrA7tJFk
May 26, 2018 2:11 PM - Depravo: I think I'll just get this instead. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alesis-Wireless-High-Performance-Controller-MIDI-Assignable/dp/B078S9L1VZ/
May 26, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tilt sensor!!!!
May 26, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can do the whole wah wah sound thing just by rocking forward!!!
May 26, 2018 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/frp4AtPshRo?t=92 We need some of these instruments lol
May 26, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFYtCwEL4lA
May 26, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hVFZD9e
May 26, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1a0CdKy
May 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Veho: migles, you there?
May 26, 2018 4:08 PM - T-hug: Amazing
May 26, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: what
May 26, 2018 4:31 PM - Veho: This: https://imgur.com/gallery/ujIaiMy
May 26, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: i don't like her panties, remove them pls
May 26, 2018 4:36 PM - Depravo: I can read her lips.
May 26, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: fucking braille
May 26, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whistling with every breeze after Bowser lol
May 26, 2018 4:53 PM - Flame: goddamn veho
May 26, 2018 4:54 PM - Flame: you people disgust me......... *boner*
May 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Depravo: I'm on my third coffee.
May 26, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had broiled flounder and diet soda lol
May 26, 2018 4:59 PM - Veho: I'm on my third boner.
May 26, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So many boners so little time lol
May 26, 2018 5:09 PM - Veho: That sounds like the daily struggle of Tom's mom.
May 26, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dialbforblog.com/archives/136/boner_2.gif
May 26, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clowns have a tough time with boners lol
May 26, 2018 5:11 PM - Depravo: Still not as good as this https://i.imgur.com/VYEKG0u.jpg
May 26, 2018 5:11 PM - Depravo: I command you.
May 26, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tickling the old ivory keys eh? Lol
May 26, 2018 5:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Zn9Zlw0.jpg
May 26, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tree fitty lol
May 26, 2018 5:15 PM - Depravo: I like how the Sunday Sport don't even pretend anymore.
May 26, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Daft little that lol
May 26, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Twat lol
May 26, 2018 5:20 PM - Veho: Brassica oleracea is a plant species that includes many common foods as cultivars, including cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, Brussels sprouts, collard greens, savoy, kohlrabi, and gai lan.
May 26, 2018 5:20 PM - Veho: Brussels sprouts are the same plant as a cabbage, only different shaped.
May 26, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/emB4P6L iPhone testing facility?
May 26, 2018 5:22 PM - Veho: Top comment has it.
May 26, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Iltf7vU
May 26, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/bJWir1s
May 26, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Handy screw lol
May 26, 2018 5:32 PM - Veho: Ouch.
May 26, 2018 5:35 PM - migles: flame
May 26, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: you need braille to complete leafgreen\firered ;_;
May 26, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: in RSE its optional, you just need it for the regis
May 26, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: but in FRLG you fucking need it to finish the post league "story"
May 26, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: but heh, it's just for one door, with 3 letters in it lol
May 26, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: I think I just won (or lost) this thread https://gbatemp.net/threads/which-video-game-have-you-played-the-longest.501491/page-5#post-8005042
May 26, 2018 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but how many of those were bot hours? ;O;
May 26, 2018 6:38 PM - Depravo: Not one.
May 26, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: And back then they had a 90 second AFK auto log-out.
May 26, 2018 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, if you're botting you're not AFK lol
May 26, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: I never botted.
May 26, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo II for me, played that a metric ton for years and years
May 26, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From launch day until well I played some yesterday... lol
May 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just checked the Oldschool Runescape account I had setup nearly two years ago, only had 6 days worth on that one lol
May 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I had Diablo II a few days early (Thank you EB Games!) lol
May 26, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: No that I look at my levels it bugs me that I got so close to 99 with some then stopped playing.
May 26, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: I may have to finish them off.
May 26, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: Occasionally I will load Runescape up, boggle at how different everything is then turn it off.
May 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_II I still have the box and the receipt and everything lol
May 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I could ever play the new stuff lol
May 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it like 3D now?
May 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I started in like 2005, stopped playing around 2008 the first time I started
May 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I just play Oldschool, since the new one looks ass
May 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: It has been 3D since 2004.
May 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/2018/05/24/runescape-classic-shut-down-almost-two-decades/
May 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Classic is shutting down lol
May 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: I mean it was really low polygon but still technically 3D.
May 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna have to say for an older game Diablo II still looks better... lol
May 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well of course it would Psi, the original was fucking Java lol
May 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
May 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like saying "yeah my $2 million dollar F1 Racecar still looks better than that shitty $5k Toyota Camry!"
May 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hahahah
May 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Java I haven't heard that in forever lol
May 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: I still have an active membership.
May 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to play it, I got bored
May 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not enough shooty shooty lol
May 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminded me too much of Ultima Online and that game was pure torture for someone like me... lol
May 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: Subscription prices have gone up over they years but only apply if you've been unsubscribed for more than 14 days.
May 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: Hence I'm still paying 2004 prices.
May 26, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: I daren't unsubscribe in case I have a sudden urge to resume playing it.
May 26, 2018 6:56 PM - Depravo: I think it's £6.99 per month now. I'm still paying £3.20
May 26, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A steal I tell you! lol
May 26, 2018 6:57 PM - Depravo: Joke's on me though. According to the image I haven't played for three years so I've given Jagex £115 for NOTHING!
May 26, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 115 you could have spent on booze! lol
May 26, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: Yes, literally three weekends of normal drinking.
May 26, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or one super good bottle of something awesome lol
May 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what... I would probably have treated myself to a really dark spiced rum
May 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Depravo: The last expensive booze I bought was the Chartreuse at £35.75
May 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Depravo: That's 47.55 in USD.
May 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://drizly.com/captain-morgan-black-spiced-rum/p9354
May 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine isn't that much but I would try it lol
May 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: Not the most expensive thing in the world but the most expensive thing in the house.
May 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: Tell a lie. That would be the absinthe.
May 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: I paid the equivalent of $55USD for that.
May 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you see green fairies?
May 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: I still have over half the bottle left. You only drink that stuff in SMALL quantities.
May 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What does it taste like anyway? I have never had any lol
May 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: I didn't but it's still the only booze I have in the house which has an inflammability warning on the bottle.
May 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember seeing it for sale and wanted to try it but I never got around to it 
May 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Depravo: Very strong aniseed.
May 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like licorice sort of?
May 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: Yeah, Pernod, that kind of thing.
May 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate it already lol
May 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I drank Sambuca once and it was bad...
May 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: It doesn't really mix well with anything so most absinthe cocktails only have a teaspoon of the stuff in them.
May 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: But that's all you need really because it's 68% ABV.
May 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably mixed with a chocolate liquar is the best you could do lol
May 26, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kBIV0HN
May 26, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0hlQHZB If we had animated avatars this would be mine lol
May 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: That AX Synth is up to £825 now. I suppose it was nice to think I could buy one, even if it was only for a short time.
May 26, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you need to hit like 30 garage sales this weekend you can find one 
May 26, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thrift stores probably had them for like 30 pounds at some point in time lol before they got crazy expensive
May 26, 2018 7:56 PM - Coto: 30 pounds sweet baby jesus
May 26, 2018 7:56 PM - Depravo: I think they were always crazy expensive.
May 26, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: I don't know what the original retail price was but I've heard them described as a '$1000 keyboard' in old youtube videos.
May 26, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they where expensive new
May 26, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Whether that was a rough price bracket or the exact retail price I don't know.
May 26, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I also heard they sold like hmmm limited quantities at best
May 26, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some models only sold like 1500 copies or something Depravo
May 26, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8KCplux migles might like this one lol
May 26, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: I'll just have to get that midi one. Cheaper and more versatile to be sure but it's a pain in the arse to have to be tethered to a PC or other hardware synth.
May 26, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a Labdo from Nintendo and make your own out of cardboard lol
May 26, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GutCsE9
May 26, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: Fucking labia.
May 26, 2018 8:37 PM - Veho: Just saying, "motherfucker" has the same number of syllables as "hallelujah", and there are many songs featuring "hallelujah"...
May 26, 2018 8:40 PM - Coto: togetic: 1st metronome: tackle , 2nd metronome: ice punch, drifloom was frozen, 3rd metronome: aeroblast
May 26, 2018 8:40 PM - Coto: that escalated quickly
May 26, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: £885 now.
May 26, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: £905
May 26, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: £925
May 26, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: Ha! Somone got it to £965 with 2 seconds to go.
May 26, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost 1,000 pounds lol
May 26, 2018 8:52 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTt712NhEoQ
May 26, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Audkioghfk0
May 26, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opsAaK_4BiM
May 26, 2018 9:00 PM - Veho: I just finished The Last Jedi.
May 26, 2018 9:00 PM - Veho: wut
May 26, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: He wasn't really there. It was just a magical Jedi hologram.
May 26, 2018 9:03 PM - Veho: I get that part.
May 26, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Last Jedi is in captivity the universe is at peace.
May 26, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: I just have no idea where they're going to go from there.
May 26, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: They kind of wrote themselves into a corner.
May 26, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: I was gong to say 'tulpa' to sound clever but I don't know if that's the correct word.
May 26, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: Surely this is a good thing?
May 26, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: Will the next movie be 20 years in the future and feature the Harry Potter kid from the last scene?
May 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Luke will come back from the dead as a zombie Jedi and you don't want to be force choked and your brains being eaten at the same time...
May 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: Isn't a tulpa invisible to others?
May 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: PR don't threaten me with a good time.
May 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clones of Luke skywalker will complete the clone wars trilogy?
May 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: I am a grown man and I shall be eaten by whomever I choose.
May 26, 2018 9:06 PM - Veho: You mean Luuke and Luuuke?
May 26, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sURZwjf_1MM
May 26, 2018 9:07 PM - Veho: "Harder, daddy!
May 26, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 26, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv6MJiZUYZw
May 26, 2018 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FDXIrQM.png
May 26, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured out why Storm Troopers are such bad shots.... You know how you make a copy of a copy and then copy that? and sometimes it doesn't turn out so good....
May 26, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: The Jeffry Goldblum character didn't say uhhhh enough.
May 26, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: You mean incest babies?
May 26, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
May 26, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you might remember that movie "Duplicity" lol
May 26, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where he gets like 20 clones of himself
May 26, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry Multiplicity lol
May 26, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SH2XDPI5664
May 26, 2018 9:33 PM - Depravo: The funny thing is that trailer could easily have been the blueprint for this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxYA6duF-9E
May 26, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 26, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: Black Russian #8
May 26, 2018 10:25 PM - Coto: 8 = eight. The mythical number
May 26, 2018 10:25 PM - Coto: no wonder pitagoras made a big fuzz about it
May 26, 2018 10:26 PM - Coto: i ain't into numerology shit, but 8 is everything you need
May 26, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: I thought 7 was were the shit was at?
May 26, 2018 10:27 PM - Coto: top level yeah but not 8
May 26, 2018 10:27 PM - Coto: 8 is reborn , think of a starting 7 again
May 26, 2018 10:28 PM - Depravo: You mean I have to stop now or drink 16?
May 26, 2018 10:28 PM - Depravo: Challenge accepted.
May 26, 2018 10:29 PM - Coto: hehe
May 26, 2018 10:29 PM - Coto: cheers, I drink coffee right now
May 26, 2018 10:29 PM - Depravo: Me too. Kind of.
May 26, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: 5cl vodka and 2cl coffee liqueur.
May 26, 2018 10:32 PM - Depravo: I only drink IBA cocktails.
May 26, 2018 10:34 PM - Depravo: #9
May 26, 2018 10:35 PM - Depravo: I think that last one went down more quickly than I could appreciate it.
May 26, 2018 10:36 PM - Flame: thanks Depravo
May 26, 2018 10:36 PM - Flame: now im getting all sorts of emails about GODDAMN keytars
May 26, 2018 10:36 PM - Flame: i looked at one link..
May 26, 2018 10:36 PM - Flame: ONE!
May 26, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: You ever see a Roland AX Synth for less than £500 you let me know. Ya hear?
May 26, 2018 10:38 PM - Flame: 
May 26, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: It's now attained some kind of Holy Grail status.
May 26, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: I would walk 500 miles and I would walk 500 more etc.
May 26, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: I'd probably sell a body part to get one.
May 26, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: Not one of MY body parts, obviously.
May 26, 2018 10:41 PM - Flame: look at this https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-V5-0-SD2VITA-PSVSD-Pro-Adapter-For-PS-Vita-Henkaku-3-60-Micro-SD-Memory-Card/132465870259?hash=item1ed794c5b3:g:vikAAOSw~o5aZtMV
May 26, 2018 10:41 PM - Flame: @Depravo
May 26, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: I'm looking. Blah blah memory card blah blah henkaku. What am I looking at?
May 26, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: now you get emails about that...
May 26, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: *evil laugh*
May 26, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: when you see version 6  let me know. Ya hear?
May 26, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching Death Wish 2018 here loo
May 26, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just won't be the same without Charles Bronson 
May 26, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: You done stitched me up like a kipper and no mistake guv'nor.
May 26, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: No seriously. That was good.
May 26, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: you have a point...
May 26, 2018 10:48 PM - Flame: sd2vita are good
May 26, 2018 10:48 PM - Flame: 
May 26, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: Meh. I have no need for such trifles.
May 26, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: I have.... a backlog. Much better.
May 26, 2018 10:53 PM - Depravo: The last time my major concern for a console was 'phr33 g4mez' was when I was unemployed.
May 26, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.orlandosentinel.com/weather/hurricane/os-tropical-storm-alberto-saturday-0526-story,amp.html
May 26, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: And you know what else happened when I was unemployed?
May 26, 2018 10:54 PM - Flame: but if you get a sd2vita and pirate the games you are doing a loophole...
May 26, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/Vcy8HZa.png
May 26, 2018 10:54 PM - Flame: you have no backlog because you dont own them games
May 26, 2018 10:55 PM - Depravo: That's 11,000+ hours of "I have fuck all better to do".
May 26, 2018 10:55 PM - Flame: LOOOOOOOOL how many years
May 26, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/security/amp20918611/vpnfilter-malware-reboot-router/
May 26, 2018 10:56 PM - Depravo: Lots of years and all of them my best ones.
May 26, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 11,000 hours at our age is a lifetime lol
May 26, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 11 months of free AOL lol
May 26, 2018 10:57 PM - Depravo: I mean they should have been my best ones.
May 26, 2018 10:59 PM - Depravo: But I squandered them away on hermitry and cheap browser-based MMORPG's.
May 26, 2018 11:01 PM - Depravo: And now that I have a job how has my life changed? I replaced cheap browser-based MMORPG's with alcohol.
May 26, 2018 11:02 PM - Depravo: 'Hermitry' is a great word and I just had to look it up to see if it existed.
May 26, 2018 11:03 PM - Depravo: It does and I am now officially better than Chrome auto-correct.
May 26, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: #10
May 26, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: Which means I've drunk a metric pint of vodka today.
May 26, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: It was only a couple of weeks ago I was chiding a colleague for drinking vodka.
May 26, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: "It's tasteless" I said. "It has no character" I said.
May 26, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: "It's just a lazy way to turn pop into booze" I said.
May 26, 2018 11:17 PM - Depravo: Well who's laughing now?
May 26, 2018 11:17 PM - Coto: dep you should write stuff. You are good at writing
May 26, 2018 11:18 PM - Depravo: This colleague's partner gave birth to their first child this week.
May 26, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: So who's laughing? Me. I'm drunk and I don't have the responsibility of bringing up a child.
May 26, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: I win.
May 26, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: Thanks Coto.
May 26, 2018 11:20 PM - Coto: you obviously win, everytime I read the shoutbox I read good stuff
May 26, 2018 11:20 PM - Depravo: I only appear Friday and Saturday.
May 26, 2018 11:20 PM - Coto: ain't joking. Your writing reminds me of some epic biblic end of the world shit, or well maybe not. But gives that "feeling"
May 26, 2018 11:21 PM - Coto: it's as if some songwriter became drunk and fell to shoutbox to write and then leave lol
May 26, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: You know what? I'll take that description.
May 26, 2018 11:23 PM - Coto: Dep stories: blog #8
May 26, 2018 11:23 PM - Coto: just inspire urself and do it, trust me
May 26, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: It's just a shame I have to be 3/4 drunk to be articulate.
May 26, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: Quarter? Half? Not enough. 100%? Asleep.
May 26, 2018 11:24 PM - Coto: nobody will ever know.
May 26, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: Also, I was going to make a joke about talking and no one replying.
May 26, 2018 11:26 PM - Coto: your jokes would be writing skillz wasted
May 26, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: "I should become a blogger" or something like that.
May 26, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: But then you appeared and showered me with praise ruining a perfectly good joke.
May 26, 2018 11:27 PM - Coto: praise thy skillz
May 26, 2018 11:28 PM - Coto: i will praise some coffee i live for that
May 26, 2018 11:28 PM - Depravo: I don't mean to be self-deprecating but being drunk isn't a skill.
May 26, 2018 11:29 PM - Devin: Just tried Payday 2 VR. It's really good and worth the $5 I paid for PD2 a few years back.
May 26, 2018 11:31 PM - Devin: Better face pads, the deluxe audio cable and a pulley system are still on my to get list.
May 26, 2018 11:31 PM - Depravo: VR is the next 3D. Change my mind.
May 26, 2018 11:31 PM - Devin: strap* Not cable. Wouldn't pay $99 for a cable.
May 26, 2018 11:32 PM - Depravo: Bearing in mind you championed the Ouya.
May 26, 2018 11:32 PM - Depravo: Wait, was that you?
May 26, 2018 11:32 PM - Devin: I've played the Ouya once so I don't think so.
May 26, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: Oh Jesus, that really wasn't you. Sorry dude.
May 26, 2018 11:34 PM - Devin: And VR is definitely the next 3D. There's too high of any entry cost for most people and if you go with the cheap VR you're going to think it sucks. (Gear VR, Google Daydream, etc.)
May 26, 2018 11:36 PM - Depravo: Wait, you're the tall one.
May 26, 2018 11:37 PM - Devin: That's me.
May 26, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: 388k members and you're the tall one.
May 26, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: And I'm the drunk one.
May 26, 2018 11:37 PM - Flame: which one am i?
May 26, 2018 11:39 PM - Devin: I wish I was the drunk one. We have some vodka but I'm not in the mood.
May 26, 2018 11:41 PM - Depravo: Flame, you're one who remembers what Dep says when he's drunk.
May 26, 2018 11:41 PM - Flame: :|
May 26, 2018 11:41 PM - Flame: what skill, what talent
May 26, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: And Dev, if you were here I'd mix you something.
May 26, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: Cocktail mad, I am.
May 26, 2018 11:43 PM - Depravo: Can't remember the last time I had an unmixed drink. It was 5 hours ago with a curry.
May 26, 2018 11:43 PM - Flame: thunderstorm here in London atm
May 26, 2018 11:44 PM - Devin: 
May 26, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: And to forestall your next questions: Jalfrezi and can of Fosters.
May 26, 2018 11:46 PM - Flame: shit this thunderstorm is no joke
May 26, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: In fact this prompts me to offer a challenge to you shoutbox types.
May 26, 2018 11:47 PM - Coto: this is dep : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HQu5Mi797g (not how he looks, but the way he writes down stuff)
May 26, 2018 11:47 PM - Coto: that's how I read dep words ain't joke and don't kill me lol
May 26, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: If you can find out who I am and where I live, turn up at my doorstep, prove who you are and I will get you REALLY drunk at my own expense.
May 26, 2018 11:49 PM - Flame: depravo how is the weather there?
May 26, 2018 11:49 PM - Flame: it is pissing MAD here
May 26, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: We both live in England so it's probably the same.
May 26, 2018 11:50 PM - Devin: I don't know if you'd want to make that bet.
May 26, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: England is smaller than the fucks I give about anything.
May 26, 2018 11:50 PM - Devin: Just for the at your expense part.
May 26, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: I currently have enough booze in the house to put an alcoholic in hospital.
May 26, 2018 11:51 PM - Coto: nice
May 26, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: If the Zombie apocalypse happens but the power inexplicably stays on then you will find me here for the next four or five weekends.
May 26, 2018 11:55 PM - Depravo: I'm still impressed that Coto considers me a skilled raconteur.
May 26, 2018 11:57 PM - Coto: 100% agree but not this kind of racounteur: http://dxuoddg10rgxw.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/17023003/raconteur.gif
May 26, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: Yeah, kids hate me.
May 26, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: That's probably the beard.
May 26, 2018 11:59 PM - Flame: thats cause you suspend them for a long time on here
May 26, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: Although saying that, the ones who get to know me think I'm fucking amazing.
May 27, 2018 12:00 AM - Flame: i wouldnt say amazing..... but above okay 
May 27, 2018 12:00 AM - Depravo: I have three sisters and one brother and I've earned the title 'Best Uncle' from all of their kids.
May 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Coto: dep: this kind of writing
May 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Coto: For this writing, shaped while driking whisky not enough fucks given for all that one should care there is still time for me to hang with friends when the time comes... otherwise, i shall remain silent.
May 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: And no, I'm not Catholic.
May 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Coto: what would be that writing, that's something you'd write often
May 27, 2018 12:02 AM - Coto: i mean literary related
May 27, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: I'm happy you find me entertaining because in truth that's what I aim for in every shout.
May 27, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: Well, maybe not EVERY shout.
May 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: Some of my shouts.
May 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: OK, a few of my shouts.
May 27, 2018 12:11 AM - Depravo: #11
May 27, 2018 12:11 AM - Depravo: This is getting fucking stupid now.
May 27, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: what should be rebranded by stupid according to your writing
May 27, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: i shall employ dep's approach writing now
May 27, 2018 12:12 AM - Depravo: I cracked this bottle at around 5.30pm and I'm getting close to finishing it.
May 27, 2018 12:12 AM - Devin: The fact that he wants to buy an Ouya but can't type his cc info in correctly.
May 27, 2018 12:13 AM - Coto: perhaps it's time to let it be, dep.
May 27, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: I really don't want and Ouya. I never wanted an Ouya.
May 27, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: Nobody wanted an Ouya except for LightyKD, with whom I momentarily confused you for.
May 27, 2018 12:15 AM - Devin: But just think about all the phone games you're missing playing on the big screen on.
May 27, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: Although I can't think why. You're the tall one.
May 27, 2018 12:16 AM - Devin: Are... Are you categorizing users by race Dep?
May 27, 2018 12:17 AM - Devin: I need a moment to stop laughing.
May 27, 2018 12:18 AM - Depravo: By race? Are you both... oh gosh this is embarrassing.
May 27, 2018 12:22 AM - Devin: I've managed to lower my laughter down. I needed that. I'm just imagining a list of all Tempers by race. I'm the tall one.
May 27, 2018 12:23 AM - Coto: i invented another word that would go along "that's what she said" "she would agree"
May 27, 2018 12:25 AM - Devin: That would work. My friends used to do "That's what she said" jokes until they were called homophobic.
May 27, 2018 12:26 AM - Devin: As if "she" is the only one that can say things regarding a man's junk.
May 27, 2018 12:32 AM - Coto: fear not, today's shoutbox is of literacy.
May 27, 2018 12:33 AM - Coto: literacy can fuel even what alcohol or coffe can't but to be accompanied with
May 27, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Read'n and writ'n is fer nerds!!!
May 27, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Science is witchcraft!!!! #illiteracynow
May 27, 2018 12:37 AM - Coto: we got a rebel
May 27, 2018 12:37 AM - Coto: shot him down with nerd words
May 27, 2018 12:37 AM - Depravo: I was born without literacy, I was educated without literacy and now I'm in my forties.
May 27, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: Sorry , I forgot where this was going.
May 27, 2018 12:38 AM - Coto: my last paragraph is pretty much a programmer while on meetings when the client don't want to follow rules
May 27, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it is shocking to me that their are people who literally cannot even science....
May 27, 2018 12:40 AM - Coto: hey we've got our police-like scenarios as well
May 27, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVB8fddPZK4
May 27, 2018 12:41 AM - Depravo: We now have to take flat-earthers seriously.
May 27, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we run over flat earthers with steam rollers? or would that make them Buddhists?
May 27, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How can flat earthers have sex since they can't go around the world 
May 27, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Global issues I tell you....
May 27, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: How can flat earthers have sex since that requires meeting a girl?
May 27, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they like flat chested women too... lol
May 27, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boobs is my counter argument to flat earth lol
May 27, 2018 12:45 AM - Coto: i ain't going into girl stuff danger zone
May 27, 2018 12:46 AM - Depravo: You do right, Coto.
May 27, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 12:46 AM - Coto: i still remember back then when the next research paper from steven hawkings was to study girls behaviour
May 27, 2018 12:47 AM - Coto: and he died before he could even submit a paper
May 27, 2018 12:47 AM - Coto: so nope
May 27, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: Yeah, I had quite a normal life until 2002.
May 27, 2018 12:49 AM - Depravo: Girlfriends and everything.
May 27, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh the early 2000's when I met my current wife lol
May 27, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i52jZbd
May 27, 2018 12:50 AM - Devin: Girlfriends? Plural?
May 27, 2018 12:50 AM - Devin: Dep you dog you.
May 27, 2018 12:50 AM - Depravo: No, wait a second. I've had a normal life SINCE 2002.
May 27, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: Look, I only did that once!
May 27, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: And now that girl is a lesbian.
May 27, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: *actually true*
May 27, 2018 12:53 AM - Devin: I feel that. Dated someone recently who decided to date a girl instead.
May 27, 2018 12:53 AM - Coto: back then before my first girl trauma i had no idea i could code like mad, now i can (:
May 27, 2018 12:53 AM - Devin: Got any of those I wanna get fucked up cocktails?
May 27, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I feel like we have lived twin lives
May 27, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My GF from the late 90's was mostly lesbian lol
May 27, 2018 12:54 AM - Coto: so dep, here's another soul that agrees lol
May 27, 2018 12:54 AM - Devin: You dated a succubus Coto. Instead of sucking out your life she sucked out your coding skills.
May 27, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: Devin, you are welcome to my sup at any time.
May 27, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: My story get weirder though!
May 27, 2018 12:55 AM - Depravo: Years later this girl's girlfriend invited me to their bed to make baby.
May 27, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A little Depravo!!!
May 27, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Raised by lesbians trained in their ways!!!
May 27, 2018 12:56 AM - Devin: Dep Jr.
May 27, 2018 12:56 AM - Devin: Born sipping a cocktail.
May 27, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Labia shaken not stirred!!!
May 27, 2018 12:57 AM - Depravo: I won't disagree that this sounded like an average Saturday night without the porn search.
May 27, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 12:58 AM - Devin: Did.. Did you do it?
May 27, 2018 12:58 AM - Depravo: Yes, I thought about it since. And before to be perfectly honest. I'm only human.
May 27, 2018 12:58 AM - Coto: cause and effect
May 27, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The chance to spread your genes into the wild!!!
May 27, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2geFabg or get knocked out lol
May 27, 2018 12:59 AM - Devin: The whole legality part of it though. If that was anywhere in the states you'd be paying child support.
May 27, 2018 12:59 AM - Depravo: No, i didn't do it.
May 27, 2018 1:00 AM - Depravo: I was assured that the child would never know and I would never be held accountable.
May 27, 2018 1:01 AM - Devin: Never know what? Who you are?
May 27, 2018 1:01 AM - Depravo: But I remember a drunken conversation with the potential mother.
May 27, 2018 1:01 AM - Devin: Cause I'm sure it'd think something was up having had two lesbian parents.
May 27, 2018 1:02 AM - Depravo: No idea how it came up but I mentioned Stonehenge. She'd never heard of it..
May 27, 2018 1:03 AM - Depravo: She was English.. She lived in England. She didn't know what Stonehenge was.
May 27, 2018 1:03 AM - Depravo: You know, those big rocks... Cavemen put them....
May 27, 2018 1:04 AM - Depravo: What? Never?
May 27, 2018 1:05 AM - Depravo: I literally wouldn't trust her to make me a non-alcoholic coffee.
May 27, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stone hinge?
May 27, 2018 1:06 AM - Depravo: She'd probably put a carrot in it. And one of her socks.
May 27, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that like when you smoke crystal meth out of a door hinge? Cause me flatmate tried that once...
May 27, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:06 AM - Depravo: She had massive tits though. What a waste.
May 27, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol could have fed half the baseball team?
May 27, 2018 1:07 AM - Depravo: Pfff, not the biggest I ever did.
May 27, 2018 1:07 AM - Depravo: But no, she couldn't feed a baseball team because she couldn't count that high.
May 27, 2018 1:08 AM - Coto: that's what they want us to think, sneaky people are sneaky. Til they bite their tail
May 27, 2018 1:09 AM - Depravo: No seriously. This girl was (and probably is) as thick as a submarine door.
May 27, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo so drinks Brawndo?
May 27, 2018 1:10 AM - Devin: Is this the ex or the ex's new girlfriend?
May 27, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFD2ggNxR1g
May 27, 2018 1:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: "Nothing astonishes men so much as common sense and plain dealing" - fortune cookie
May 27, 2018 1:12 AM - Depravo: That was the partner of the girl I might have fathered a child with. Fuck I don't know what it is.
May 27, 2018 1:13 AM - Depravo: This is why I refused. I would't know what card to get.
May 27, 2018 1:13 AM - Devin: We use the term baby daddy over here.
May 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Happy Mothers day" not "Happy Mother's day"
May 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Devin: So many stories about people doing that and still paying child support. Hell there was even one where a woman got preggo from a sperm bank. Father was still brought to court.
May 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: The girl with the bigger boobies wasn't as stupid as her. In fact she was very well read and intelligent.
May 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Devin: They dropped the charges IIRC but still.
May 27, 2018 1:15 AM - Devin: https://www.cnn.com/2014/01/23/justice/kansas-sperm-donation/index.html
May 27, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: She was also riddled with PTSD from sexual abuse as a child. but in my defence I DIDN'T KNOW THIS.
May 27, 2018 1:16 AM - Devin: Damn it Dep.
May 27, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sexual abuse you say? Usually they just become strippers lol
May 27, 2018 1:16 AM - Devin: That's like question 2 tthat you need to ask.
May 27, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c6a0glk
May 27, 2018 1:17 AM - Devin: #1 What do you do for a living?
May 27, 2018 1:17 AM - Coto: 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sexual abuse you say? Usually they just become strippers lol << damn right
May 27, 2018 1:17 AM - Coto: psi is one of us lol
May 27, 2018 1:18 AM - Coto: as much as i respect women, they've only shown me they are fertile and non caring of men
May 27, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZcbwvjT Your scientists where so worried about if they could do something, not if they should....
May 27, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto pretty much lol
May 27, 2018 1:20 AM - Coto: animals + brains does not mean we are given the rights, that is earnt
May 27, 2018 1:20 AM - Coto: those who miss the rights can't cry later...
May 27, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mpkUcEF Depravo lol
May 27, 2018 1:20 AM - Devin: I think I missed something in the past few messages.
May 27, 2018 1:21 AM - Depravo: A waste of tit if you ask me.
May 27, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a6UmwnW
May 27, 2018 1:22 AM - Devin: Some people are into that Psi.
May 27, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: I didn't even know I was a macromastia fetishist until I had the internet,
May 27, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YrpF8yN
May 27, 2018 1:23 AM - Devin: Now I know to not google what things mean while eating food.
May 27, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OLmyCsv
May 27, 2018 1:24 AM - Depravo: You couldn't eat all of that. Despite being 6'7".
May 27, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo look it's wonder woman!!! https://imgur.com/gallery/OLmyCsv
May 27, 2018 1:24 AM - Devin: Close. 6'8".
May 27, 2018 1:25 AM - Depravo: I would give that lady all the money in my wallet.
May 27, 2018 1:25 AM - Devin: And you'd bet your ass that I'd try.
May 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Devin: More of an ass person myself tho.
May 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WxVCz6T
May 27, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: Well the unfortunately sexy/broken girl in this story had a bra size of 30J.
May 27, 2018 1:27 AM - Depravo: A really peculiar mix of petite and sarcastically big.
May 27, 2018 1:28 AM - Devin: Butt what about the ass Dep?
May 27, 2018 1:28 AM - Devin: Pun intended.
May 27, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y4V71fQ
May 27, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Disproportionate is the word. Although using that as a porn search never gives me what I want.
May 27, 2018 1:29 AM - Devin: Ouch.
May 27, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Oh god, don't thrust whisky upon me.
May 27, 2018 1:33 AM - Depravo: Although I purport to have a cast-iron stomach and a cavalier attitude to mental degradation I seriously cannot 'do' whiskey.
May 27, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whiskey is good stuff supposedly lol
May 27, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like rum... lol
May 27, 2018 1:34 AM - Depravo: I like rum.
May 27, 2018 1:34 AM - Depravo: Whiskey is offensive.
May 27, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/J3MKutG
May 27, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rump lol
May 27, 2018 1:35 AM - Depravo: It's like a dare. it's like the Emperor's new fucking clothes.
May 27, 2018 1:36 AM - Depravo: Put a living thing in your mouth. Wait for it to die. Pretend to like it.
May 27, 2018 1:36 AM - Depravo: That's whiskey!
May 27, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too me, it tastes like something I would put in my car to run lol
May 27, 2018 1:37 AM - Depravo: Put all you bad memories into one mouthful! That's whiskey.
May 27, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: Honestly, it's awful.
May 27, 2018 1:38 AM - Coto: dep we shall all drink sometime in this life
May 27, 2018 1:39 AM - Depravo: If I win the lottery I'm going too turn up at your house with a backpack full of good gin and vermouth.
May 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: That goes for you all.
May 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Coto: nuff said, i'd do the same
May 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: Bombay Sapphire and Noilly Prat.
May 27, 2018 1:41 AM - Coto: i can still code and make it insta- available world wide, that for a developer that does cool stuff is somehow related, but alcohol related, technology is not just there yet lol
May 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Coto: but my support & energy invested in gbatemp makes it worthwhile
May 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Coto: just sayin
May 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: I can't code.
May 27, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The ironic part is I have a giant fancy crystal bottle of Jack Daniels Whiskey behind me that will probably be there 20 years from now lol
May 27, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: Sometimes I can't even speak.
May 27, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: Longer than you will be there.
May 27, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: No offence.
May 27, 2018 1:45 AM - Coto: sometimes men is not allowed to express themselves, writing is a good thing
May 27, 2018 1:46 AM - Depravo: Woah, that;s not a 'meninist' thing, is it?
May 27, 2018 1:47 AM - Coto: not into politics, hate that trash
May 27, 2018 1:47 AM - Coto: social standards can go fuck themselves, or be fed it directly to people that can benefit from it
May 27, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: We are all allowed to express ourselves.
May 27, 2018 1:48 AM - Coto: im all for people that want do to stuff best
May 27, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: At least on this forum we are.
May 27, 2018 1:49 AM - Coto: we can do stuff here that even socially would be ackward, i think of gbatemp of a cave full of gems
May 27, 2018 1:49 AM - Depravo: I appreciate that some people in the world are eating shit but aren't allowed to say 'we're eating shit'.
May 27, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hhirNu8
May 27, 2018 1:49 AM - Coto: what even better place to stay at, don't regret a thing at all
May 27, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Were men, men in tights!!!
May 27, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/G59JnM4JKNQ?t=7
May 27, 2018 1:50 AM - Depravo: But those people are unlikely to be here anyway. I'm looking at YOU north korea.
May 27, 2018 1:51 AM - Coto: places are for people to exist
May 27, 2018 1:51 AM - Coto: 
May 27, 2018 1:51 AM - Coto: there is always a wae
May 27, 2018 1:51 AM - Depravo: I'm really drunk.
May 27, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo don't worry about the tip we'll have hell to pay!
May 27, 2018 1:52 AM - Ericthegreat: Everyone can code
May 27, 2018 1:52 AM - Depravo: My mental state is changing so quickly I can't even listen to a full song.
May 27, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUvf5klGdbI
May 27, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ericthegreat my last great code was scripting for bots in Diablo II lol
May 27, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: I've nearly fucked a full bottle of Russian Standard.
May 27, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made some great scripts.. lol
May 27, 2018 1:54 AM - Coto: everyone can be whatever
May 27, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo but can you finish it!
May 27, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They said I could be anything I wanted, so I became drunk lol
May 27, 2018 1:54 AM - Coto: Finish Him!
May 27, 2018 1:54 AM - Depravo: NO!  Can't be a keytar owner.
May 27, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hhKc4 when this baby hits 88 miles an hour your going to see some serious shit!
May 27, 2018 1:59 AM - Depravo: For the last few minutes I have been trying really hard to exist but I'm not sure I'm equal to the challenge.
May 27, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well drink a big glass of water Depravo 
May 27, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 2 lol
May 27, 2018 2:00 AM - Coto: and 1 of coffee
May 27, 2018 2:00 AM - Depravo: Going on a strange journey and i can't take you all with me.
May 27, 2018 2:00 AM - Coto: i'm all for a whole fucking day of dreaming-coding, can't code but jus think about how code most shit
May 27, 2018 2:01 AM - Depravo: Coding is wank. Go throw a bit of wood at a bit of water.
May 27, 2018 2:03 AM - Depravo: If a dog tries to interfere  then smile and leave it,
May 27, 2018 2:03 AM - Coto: helped to build a house this week, a friend lost one, house torched
May 27, 2018 2:04 AM - Coto: new job, new stuff. code is what I am all for right now
May 27, 2018 2:04 AM - Depravo: Dogs are worse than big-titted girls when it comes to PTSD.
May 27, 2018 2:06 AM - Depravo: Anyway, check  this out.
May 27, 2018 2:06 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm8pKIVKUYM
May 27, 2018 2:10 AM - Depravo: My question is: I once left a girl and she needed bereavement counselling. True of false?
May 27, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
May 27, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Every woman I have left for various reasons has decided that I was the most vile person on Earth or was the embodiment of Jesus and life was not worth living after.
May 27, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why since 10 out 10 of them all seem intent on making me miserable lol
May 27, 2018 2:34 AM - Coto: but fellow men will be there for u to cheer up
May 27, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is this, why can't people just leave each other and agree they don't get along and move on with life like right away.
May 27, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being depressed or angry or vindictive or anything like that is a waste of time lol
May 27, 2018 2:38 AM - Coto: that would be asking too much, each person is unique, imagine 2 of them
May 27, 2018 2:38 AM - Coto: but at some degree, I guess "values", what "values" are worth currently?
May 27, 2018 2:41 AM - Coto: i value humankind, i am dead honest.
May 27, 2018 2:41 AM - Coto: humankind has helped me in so many ways i can only give stuff back (for the best)
May 27, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am here for the lulz lol
May 27, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8NCeW
May 27, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm a hero for fun 
May 27, 2018 2:44 AM - Coto: you are a police officer am i rite
May 27, 2018 2:47 AM - Coto: anyway, gotta go. gg
May 27, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Owx0K lol
May 27, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Armed security so eh I am the diet coke of police officers lol not really all that sweet 
May 27, 2018 2:52 AM - Coto: family is either police officers, military profession or civil officers (dunno how to say that). got some friends like that as wel
May 27, 2018 2:53 AM - Coto: i have more friends like that than normal friends, is that normal lol. but i value life. that's what i meant
May 27, 2018 2:54 AM - Coto: and a very close relative that handles guns as toys, legal ofc. But he's tightly watched lol so he better is kind and all that.
May 27, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my brother is a gun collector he enjoys them more than I do for me they are just tools
May 27, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Used correctly they are fine
May 27, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hypebeast.com/2018/5/sony-playstation-classic-rerelease-rumor?amp=1


----------



## TaigaChat (May 28, 2018)

May 27, 2018 5:00 AM - DiabloStorm: Is shoptemp no more?
May 27, 2018 5:52 AM - Devin: Shoptemp died almost 8 years ago.
May 27, 2018 6:07 AM - cearp: Rip shoptemp
May 27, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: [cue dead parrot sketch]
May 27, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: It's not dead it's resting!
May 27, 2018 6:51 AM - VinsCool: Long life Shoptemp!
May 27, 2018 7:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZV5LBaf
May 27, 2018 7:26 AM - kenenthk: In might buy my uncles Cadillac but heard death stories about them
May 27, 2018 7:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.kbb.com/cadillac/cts/2005/
May 27, 2018 7:30 AM - Veho: Yeah, you'd better be careful. I hear JFK died in one.
May 27, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Should be mine to begin with my grandmother wanted me to have it before she died
May 27, 2018 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Just wish it had bluetooth 
May 27, 2018 8:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's doable
May 27, 2018 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: bit slower than real uber... lol
May 27, 2018 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: @ Veho
May 27, 2018 8:36 AM - Depravo: Is there such a thing as a bathtub for pigs?
May 27, 2018 8:37 AM - Veho: I've heard of pigs in a blanket but not pigs in a bathtub.
May 27, 2018 8:37 AM - Depravo: And do people pay to have their pigs cleaned?
May 27, 2018 8:38 AM - Depravo: I had an amazing business idea while I was unconscious.
May 27, 2018 8:38 AM - Veho: This will lead to some euphemism, won't it?
May 27, 2018 8:39 AM - Veho: People pay to have their cows washed, why not pigs.
May 27, 2018 8:39 AM - Veho: Anyway.
May 27, 2018 8:39 AM - DiabloStorm: no more shoptemp  how will I compare store prices in one convenient location now
May 27, 2018 8:40 AM - Veho: Watching Midsomer Murders right now. The intro music always reminds me of some Halloween special.
May 27, 2018 8:40 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvD73A9eXXk
May 27, 2018 8:40 AM - Veho: Spooooky.
May 27, 2018 8:42 AM - Depravo: Midsomer has a surprisingly high amount of murders for a small, rural location.
May 27, 2018 8:43 AM - T-hug: Yeah the population should just be the bobby by now
May 27, 2018 8:43 AM - T-hug: Midsomer: Population 1
May 27, 2018 8:44 AM - Veho: Oh you know how it is. All those local tensions simmering, all it takes is one little murder and suddently people are exacting vendettas left right and center.
May 27, 2018 8:44 AM - Depravo: I expect Donald Trump will tweet about it
May 27, 2018 8:44 AM - Veho: It's like cabin fever.
May 27, 2018 8:44 AM - Veho: Donald trump should focus on problems closer to home, i.e. Murder She Wrote.
May 27, 2018 8:45 AM - Veho: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvandradio/9490371/Murder-She-Wrote-is-murder-capital-of-TV-detective-world.html
May 27, 2018 8:46 AM - Depravo: Maybe there would be less murders in Midsomer if people had their pigs cleaned.
May 27, 2018 8:47 AM - T-hug: Send jessica interfering busybody fletcher there
May 27, 2018 8:48 AM - Veho: Jessica "pin it on someone else" Fletcher.
May 27, 2018 8:48 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/2fx7p7TEi6M
May 27, 2018 8:48 AM - T-hug: If only it were Sunny
May 27, 2018 8:52 AM - Depravo: I met a lady from Honduras and she didn't murder me.
May 27, 2018 8:54 AM - Veho: Yet.
May 27, 2018 8:59 AM - Depravo: She cut my hair.
May 27, 2018 8:59 AM - Depravo: I mean the opportunity was there. Sharp blades near my head and all that.
May 27, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: no need for a bathtub just stick it in a pot of boiling water
May 27, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it will be squeaky clean
May 27, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and delicious
May 27, 2018 9:00 AM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/manwhohasitall/status/1000662922580975616
May 27, 2018 9:01 AM - Veho: Boiled whole pig is disgusting, TRJ.
May 27, 2018 9:03 AM - kenenthk: Don't insult gamermum that way
May 27, 2018 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: not if you season it well
May 27, 2018 9:04 AM - Depravo: Ok. I need to shower because I need to get to the shop.
May 27, 2018 9:04 AM - Depravo: MUSIC!
May 27, 2018 9:08 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye
May 27, 2018 9:15 AM - Veho: Shower music? I have just the thing. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me-VhC9ieh0
May 27, 2018 9:15 AM - Depravo: I plumped for classic Nightwish.
May 27, 2018 9:16 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K36sgRNpCuc&list=PL213A701F6E6AB5FD
May 27, 2018 9:16 AM - Depravo: I know you moan if I post spotify links.
May 27, 2018 9:17 AM - Veho: Because I don't spotify.
May 27, 2018 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken
May 27, 2018 9:18 AM - Veho: Thank you.
May 27, 2018 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: nightwish is good
May 27, 2018 9:19 AM - Depravo: No, Nightwish _was _good.
May 27, 2018 9:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: still good
May 27, 2018 9:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean all their good stuff doesn't suddenly go away
May 27, 2018 9:21 AM - Veho: It erodes with time.
May 27, 2018 9:21 AM - Depravo: Pick a colour for me https://i.imgur.com/pQ8hNEv.jpg
May 27, 2018 9:22 AM - Depravo: Little known Depravo fact: Depravo has no sense of smell and chooses his deodorant by colour.
May 27, 2018 9:23 AM - Veho: Blue, but I'm biased.
May 27, 2018 9:23 AM - Depravo: Blue it is.
May 27, 2018 9:24 AM - Depravo: But why are you biased? Is it because you're a boy?
May 27, 2018 9:28 AM - Veho: My deodorant is blue.
May 27, 2018 9:29 AM - kenenthk: I was microwaving some frozen lasagna the instructions said 20 minutes at 50% since when do microwaves have 50% or why couldn't they just have said at 10 minutes 
May 27, 2018 9:30 AM - Depravo: But does it smell blue?
May 27, 2018 9:31 AM - kenenthk: My lasagna smells black 
May 27, 2018 9:33 AM - Depravo: FOOD https://i.imgur.com/D7E9wyS.jpg
May 27, 2018 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Is that black pudding
May 27, 2018 9:34 AM - Veho: https://cdn02.dm-static.com/images/mediacatalog/h4010355384355-1424018/productimage_1120x1720/1519217366000/4010355384355-1424018_org.png
May 27, 2018 9:34 AM - Veho: Noice.
May 27, 2018 9:35 AM - Veho: The deodorant smells more greenish than blue, I admit.
May 27, 2018 9:35 AM - kenenthk: So it's the hulks blood he bleeds blue you know
May 27, 2018 9:36 AM - Veho: Blue and refreshing.
May 27, 2018 9:38 AM - kenenthk: There's an anti dand4shampoo called selsen blue
May 27, 2018 9:38 AM - kenenthk: Dandruff
May 27, 2018 9:39 AM - Veho: 20 minutes at 50% is not the same as 10 minutes at 100% because of the heat dissipation. 10 minutes at 100% would leave frozen sections while others are lava-hot.
May 27, 2018 9:41 AM - kenenthk: So what 16 minutes
May 27, 2018 9:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: because when you use it at 100% the outside gets hot while the middle is still frozen
May 27, 2018 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep where's the baked beans
May 27, 2018 9:43 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/bRD5oHT
May 27, 2018 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt notice the ears at first i was looking at her face
May 27, 2018 9:50 AM - Depravo: Yes it was black pudding. No beans.
May 27, 2018 9:53 AM - kenenthk: I wish we had fast food British places in America though guess we already passed off Mexico with taco bell 
May 27, 2018 9:53 AM - kenenthk: Pissed
May 27, 2018 9:54 AM - Depravo: Right, good to go. Wearing a shirt and everything.
May 27, 2018 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Shotbif no shirt in store?
May 27, 2018 9:56 AM - Depravo: I mean an actual buttoned shirt rather than a slouchy tshirt.
May 27, 2018 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Gotta look good for those cashiers
May 27, 2018 9:57 AM - Depravo: I might meet the future Mrs Depravo. You never know.
May 27, 2018 9:57 AM - Depravo: If she's looking slightly hungover and spending £50 on booze at 11am on a Sunday morning then she's probably the girl for me.
May 27, 2018 9:58 AM - Depravo: Massive tits would be a bonus.
May 27, 2018 9:58 AM - kenenthk: I think you're confusing a grocery store for a liquor store
May 27, 2018 9:59 AM - Depravo: One and same thing in the UK.
May 27, 2018 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Is there a apv limit in stores
May 27, 2018 10:00 AM - Veho: I keep forgetting the weird liquor laws in the US.
May 27, 2018 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Abv
May 27, 2018 10:01 AM - kenenthk: It's like 6% only for stores
May 27, 2018 10:01 AM - kenenthk: Grocery stores anyway
May 27, 2018 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Fucking confusing why they can sell mixers though what are they gonna do make a bullfight bloody mary
May 27, 2018 10:03 AM - Depravo: UK supermarkets look like this https://libbygardiner.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/img_1481.jpg
May 27, 2018 10:03 AM - kenenthk: So no limit on percentages
May 27, 2018 10:04 AM - Depravo: I can actually see both the things I'm buying in that image.
May 27, 2018 10:04 AM - Depravo: Not as far as I know. If it's legal to sell it anywhere in the country, they can sell it.
May 27, 2018 10:04 AM - kenenthk: I'm assuming it's the vladivar
May 27, 2018 10:05 AM - Depravo: Russian Standard and Bombay Sapphire.
May 27, 2018 10:05 AM - Veho: Croatian ones: https://www.supermarktblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/superkonz10.jpg
May 27, 2018 10:05 AM - kenenthk: Get the pink manly looking one
May 27, 2018 10:06 AM - Depravo: Croatia seems like a very civilised country. I should visit.
May 27, 2018 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Actually kind of grateful for those law imagine Walmart with drunk customers
May 27, 2018 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Wait...
May 27, 2018 10:07 AM - Depravo: Right, let's do this. BRB
May 27, 2018 10:08 AM - kenenthk: I bet you can buy beer at McDonald's in the uk
May 27, 2018 10:25 AM - Ericthegreat: Can you?
May 27, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think so
May 27, 2018 10:26 AM - Ericthegreat: https://www.supercall.com/culture/mcdonalds-beer
May 27, 2018 10:26 AM - Ericthegreat: That's really cool
May 27, 2018 10:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: how's black pudding? it doesn't look bad but it sounds awful
May 27, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k09S95m.jpg
May 27, 2018 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Just because its black doesn't mean it's always that bad just look at veho 
May 27, 2018 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: The Dutch McDonald’s menu is stacked with greasy pub fare: a deep-fried beef ragout roll, burgers and fries with the curry-mayo like Joppiesaus, and the peanut sauce-covered ChickenSaté. Yeah, you’re going to need a beer with that.
May 27, 2018 10:31 AM - Ericthegreat: Like why aren't there japanese Homebrew sites/discussions/released, is breaking tos dishonorable or somthing?
May 27, 2018 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: mmm sounds good
May 27, 2018 10:32 AM - Veho: Sadly, coke goes better with greasy pub fare than beer  :/
May 27, 2018 10:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i want to meet whoever made that
May 27, 2018 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's more that the beer goes with the food than the food going with the beer
May 27, 2018 10:33 AM - kenenthk: Yeah Eric break the tos you'll get awarded
May 27, 2018 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: in my experience the beer doesn't make the food better but the food can make the beer better
May 27, 2018 10:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Dutch chickensate very different then Thai/Chinese chicken satay?
May 27, 2018 10:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: i'm sure there are
May 27, 2018 10:34 AM - Veho: My point was that coke helped with digestion of greasy foods better than beer.
May 27, 2018 10:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah maybe you're right
May 27, 2018 10:34 AM - kenenthk: I like a corned beef sandwich with a nice ap
May 27, 2018 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: you'd probably like this then https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxlmv9txJ-g
May 27, 2018 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: the food not the girl though the girl's pretty cute
May 27, 2018 10:35 AM - kenenthk: https://www.wsbtv.com/news/brewery-told-to-stop-making-beer-with-hempderived-extract/755987640
May 27, 2018 10:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Vehicle your probably right, but I'd still get the beer sometime
May 27, 2018 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Vehicle lol
May 27, 2018 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: new nickname?
May 27, 2018 10:37 AM - kenenthk: I've had a thing for girls out side of my culture lately maybe because typical white girls my age are still dumb as hell :shrug:
May 27, 2018 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: CBD beer sounds like a thing that'd be fun to try
May 27, 2018 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Yeah beer that can get me drunk and high are always a good thing
May 27, 2018 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: CBD is even legal here afaik
May 27, 2018 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: not sure why because they like to ban anything even remotely related to drugs
May 27, 2018 10:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Seattle has marijuana beer I think
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Duck Washington
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: it won't get you high
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - Ericthegreat: But I can buy CBD at a major grocery store not far from my house
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure if it even has any psychoactive properties
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - Ericthegreat: No
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think it might help you get drunker though
May 27, 2018 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye have you tried DIY cbd eliquid
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: no
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - kenenthk: Do it
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: but a friend suggested it
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Do you just put CBD in e liquid?
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: he thought it might have positive effects
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - Ericthegreat: I know they make um not eliquid
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - kenenthk: A 1500mg cbd 30ml bottle can run you $100
May 27, 2018 10:39 AM - Ericthegreat: But the one that marijuana comes in
May 27, 2018 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Cbd has no thc like marijuana does
May 27, 2018 10:40 AM - Ericthegreat: Because 1500 mg they make like 30 30 mg gels $30
May 27, 2018 10:40 AM - kenenthk: That's why its passed as legal
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - Ericthegreat: Cbd is for pain/epilepsy
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - kenenthk: No 30mls is the size of the bottle
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: epilepsy eh
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: interesting
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - kenenthk: You can make a good 30ml bottle of eliquid for like 5
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - Ericthegreat: Calming
May 27, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: less even
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - Ericthegreat: Is the only reason people do it recreationally
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: 30ml of ejuice costs me like $4 to make
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: but good flavor mixes are hard to come by
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - kenenthk: Cbd pills are like $20 per bottle
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm allergic to pg 
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's weird
May 27, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - kenenthk: There's max vg options harder to mix
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: they even put PG in asthma inhalers
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - Ericthegreat: Cheapest I've seen are $30, be careful with really cheap, I've heard there's fake cbd
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: so.... better hope you don't get asthma
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's fake everything
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it can be faked china will fake it
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - kenenthk: Yeah they use viagra instead of cbd in those fake bottles
May 27, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: hopefully the fake ones don't have fentanyl
May 27, 2018 10:45 AM - kenenthk: I need to start diying more cant even afford $10 120ml bottles anymore esp if I buy this car 
May 27, 2018 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: I do have astma
May 27, 2018 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: I had to look it up lol
May 27, 2018 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Propylene glycol has been used in inhaled asthma meds for years. However, the dosage of PG in these inhaled meds is very very low. Nothing like the PG concentrations in e-liquid
May 27, 2018 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Actually makes sense why I get sick if I use my inhaler too much
May 27, 2018 10:46 AM - Ericthegreat: I don't really need it anymore unless I get sick
May 27, 2018 10:46 AM - kenenthk: If you have asth5i wouldn't be smoking a damn thing but that's just me
May 27, 2018 10:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea
May 27, 2018 10:46 AM - kenenthk: I had it as a kid but out grew it
May 27, 2018 10:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Vape doesn't bother me too bad
May 27, 2018 10:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Cannot smoke tho
May 27, 2018 10:47 AM - kenenthk: I hope you aren't a kid that just thinks its cool
May 27, 2018 10:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Edibles legal not, been tempting
May 27, 2018 10:47 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm 28
May 27, 2018 10:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Now*
May 27, 2018 10:48 AM - kenenthk: What device do you use
May 27, 2018 10:50 AM - Ericthegreat: I haven't bought one in a long time I'll have too look it up
May 27, 2018 10:50 AM - kenenthk: It should say on it
May 27, 2018 10:50 AM - Ericthegreat: Was one of the first adjustable
May 27, 2018 10:51 AM - Ericthegreat: I don't got it with me
May 27, 2018 10:51 AM - kenenthk: Kanger?
May 27, 2018 10:53 AM - Ericthegreat: Vamo
May 27, 2018 10:53 AM - Ericthegreat: V2
May 27, 2018 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: maybe there are ones without PG in them, might be something to ask your doctor about
May 27, 2018 10:53 AM - Ericthegreat: Had to log into fasttech
May 27, 2018 10:54 AM - Ericthegreat: Probably, I don't really use it anymore tho
May 27, 2018 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: you're not gonna quit smoking if you get asthma
May 27, 2018 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: also vaping is not smoking and you know thatt
May 27, 2018 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: even people whose health has been ruined by smoking don't quit smoking
May 27, 2018 11:02 AM - kenenthk: That's just me if there was proof vaping started killing people I'd stop but were the test babies I guess
May 27, 2018 11:09 AM - Depravo: Well what a bloody waste of time that was.
May 27, 2018 11:11 AM - kenenthk: Didn't find mrs dep?
May 27, 2018 11:11 AM - Depravo: Or the booze.
May 27, 2018 11:12 AM - Depravo: It's on special offer the website said.
May 27, 2018 11:12 AM - Depravo: It's temporarily out of stock the shelf said.
May 27, 2018 11:12 AM - Depravo: Having a consolatory mojito.
May 27, 2018 11:16 AM - Veho: I had a cheapass gin and tonic yesterday followed by a cheapass martini, and had a hangover this morning.
May 27, 2018 11:17 AM - Veho: Methinks I need to switch up to something less cheapass.
May 27, 2018 11:20 AM - Veho: I blame the vermouth really.
May 27, 2018 11:21 AM - Depravo: Noilly Prat.
May 27, 2018 11:25 AM - Veho: Not that high.
May 27, 2018 11:31 AM - Depravo: Going to attempt to make my own sugar syrup later today.
May 27, 2018 11:31 AM - Depravo: Gomme syrup is just too damn expensive.
May 27, 2018 11:32 AM - Depravo: Observe:
May 27, 2018 11:32 AM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Noilly-Prat-Original-Dry-Vermouth/dp/B00QIGGG9E
May 27, 2018 11:32 AM - Depravo: vs
May 27, 2018 11:32 AM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Monin-Premium-Gomme-Syrup/dp/B00EJJDXDY
May 27, 2018 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Did you ask they could of had more in back
May 27, 2018 11:34 AM - Depravo: Yes I did. I got the same old "It will be coming in tonight" that they've been saying all week.
May 27, 2018 11:35 AM - Depravo: Just ordered a bottle of Plymouth from Amazon. I remember it making a decent matini.
May 27, 2018 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Probably an entire pallet of it in back they just never want to go get it lol
May 27, 2018 11:35 AM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Plymouth-Original-Strength-Dry-Gin/dp/B0074HZD22
May 27, 2018 11:36 AM - Veho: Mmm yes, An Oily Prat is about four times more than wat I paid for my cheapass vermouth, give or take.
May 27, 2018 11:36 AM - kenenthk: I'm not qualified to go in the backroom lol
May 27, 2018 11:37 AM - Depravo: I think it's bullshit. They probably earmark two or three bottles for the offer at each store.
May 27, 2018 11:37 AM - Depravo: But keep the offer advertised for a couple of weeks just to get people into the store.
May 27, 2018 11:39 AM - kenenthk: It's TRUE I've seen it happen countless of times when we stocked lol
May 27, 2018 11:39 AM - kenenthk: Or if a worker wants something we got first dibs on sale
May 27, 2018 11:44 AM - Veho: It satisfies the letter of the law.
May 27, 2018 11:49 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sh630Gn
May 27, 2018 12:05 PM - Coto: 
May 27, 2018 12:06 PM - Coto: morning everyone
May 27, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: oi
May 27, 2018 12:10 PM - Flame: sup shitbox family
May 27, 2018 12:14 PM - Flame: migles have you done with your quest of getting a complete pokemon crystal?
May 27, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: nope
May 27, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: i finished with leaf green yesterday
May 27, 2018 12:17 PM - Flame: what defines a finish?
May 27, 2018 12:17 PM - migles: ho wait i didn't
May 27, 2018 12:17 PM - migles: i am missing the legendaries lol forgot about the zapdos and articuno
May 27, 2018 12:18 PM - migles: it means i finished the story, including the sevii islands part
May 27, 2018 12:18 PM - Flame: mewtwo?
May 27, 2018 12:18 PM - Flame: pokedex ?
May 27, 2018 12:18 PM - migles: mewtwo is done
May 27, 2018 12:19 PM - Flame: catched your of the beast
May 27, 2018 12:19 PM - Flame: beast which roams
May 27, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: pokedex, heh, missing the trading ones and some evolutions
May 27, 2018 12:19 PM - migles: ho right i forgot about the beats, i need to randomly find them in this game right? there are no hints?
May 27, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: i dont care about the leafgreen pokedex tough
May 27, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: i mostly done it to help with the SS pokedex
May 27, 2018 12:21 PM - Flame: yeah pretty hard to catch the beast
May 27, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: meh, the beasts have extremly low IVs anyway
May 27, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: due to a bug in theese games
May 27, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: and i already got them in SS
May 27, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: Hey migles
May 27, 2018 12:24 PM - Flame: and its fucked up... you cant get all the beast. only one per game
May 27, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: ho right !
May 27, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: so if i want to finish that pokedex
May 27, 2018 12:24 PM - Flame: so you would need like fire red fire red and leaf green
May 27, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: i neeed to play one of the games twice lol
May 27, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: heh
May 27, 2018 12:25 PM - Flame: yeah 
May 27, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: i guess when i get the second gba i can always trade and make the second run so easy
May 27, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: flame
May 27, 2018 12:31 PM - migles: give me your modded agb
May 27, 2018 12:33 PM - Flame: sure if you give your pokemans and your backlit gba sp 
May 27, 2018 12:34 PM - Flame: so?
May 27, 2018 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0u4A2E8
May 27, 2018 1:08 PM - emigre: can someone plse explain this whole sjw thing to me?
May 27, 2018 1:08 PM - emigre: like seriously what the fuck?
May 27, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LRp8Zbf.jpg
May 27, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: emigre SJW's are those special kids who just never managed to grow up.... you know the ones who yell "no running!!!" and "stop hitting me" and junk like that lol
May 27, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In other words socially inept people who believe social change can happen if you scream loud enough about it... lol
May 27, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They come in different flavors every 20 years or so....
May 27, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry time and reality will crush their souls and we can get back to normal living for another 20 years.
May 27, 2018 1:17 PM - emigre: that has explained the root of fuck all
May 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Flame: emigre you are a smart kid, im sure you know what it is.... but why you asking about it?
May 27, 2018 1:36 PM - emigre: I don't get the phenomenon around it. like seriously?
May 27, 2018 1:36 PM - emigre: btw, calling mea kid? I'm pretty sure I'm older than you
May 27, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: nope.
May 27, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: im 30 years old
May 27, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: born 1988
May 27, 2018 1:38 PM - Flame: kiddo
May 27, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my day we called SJW's hippies... lol
May 27, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AEM7GXb.jpg
May 27, 2018 2:21 PM - Coto: sjw people calling sjw is hipocrisy
May 27, 2018 2:22 PM - Coto: but if those people are butthurt we touched their feelings
May 27, 2018 2:22 PM - Coto: lol
May 27, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8fcWPIraxQ
May 27, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: @migles speaking of zapdos i got that in pogo the other day
May 27, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah i did finish firer ed
May 27, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wasnt sure i finished it but i remember sevii islands
May 27, 2018 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cool how it had some remixes of music from newer games
May 27, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: hippies are different
May 27, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a-lonely-cow-weeps-at-dawn
May 27, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: both want peace and love but they have two completely different ways of going about it
May 27, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: the SJW way of doing it kind of involves doing the complete opposite
May 27, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know hippies screamed baby killers and spit in soldiers faces and did all the protesting too lol
May 27, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: hippies are more chill
May 27, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: SJWs are not chill at all
May 27, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi OoT better be on that list
May 27, 2018 3:17 PM - Depravo: McGuyver sugar syrup made.
May 27, 2018 3:17 PM - Depravo: Now I just have to wait ten years for it to cool down.
May 27, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not  that list is shit then
May 27, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://theblast.com/melissa-mccarthy-movie-lawsuit/
May 27, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you making whiskey syrup? lol
May 27, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rum flavored candy sounds good... or butter scotch lol
May 27, 2018 3:23 PM - Depravo: Mojitos.
May 27, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So jelly lol
May 27, 2018 3:23 PM - Depravo: But pre-made Gomme syrup costs about as much as the bloody spirits.
May 27, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I spent like 6 bucks the other day on sugar free maple syrup lol
May 27, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't a big thing of it either 
May 27, 2018 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: get cheaper syrup
May 27, 2018 3:24 PM - Depravo: I got the cheapest syrup. A bag of caster sugar and tap water.
May 27, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if you just boil water and sugar but add a small amount of corn syrup you can make your own stuff? lol
May 27, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: ejaculating puppets? damn i have to watch this movie
May 27, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cookie Monster is getting glazed lol
May 27, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: added it to my list
May 27, 2018 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just sounds so weird i can't not watch it
May 27, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also look up this movie "a-lonely-cow-weeps-at-dawn" but it's almost XXX rated lol
May 27, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like NC-17 lol
May 27, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Japanese farmer has sex with his daughter who he thinks is a cow... pretty crazy lol
May 27, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bestiality and incest in one act!!! Japan is back on top baby! lol
May 27, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Pj7L992 I am a semi pro and I can tell after the first try if they are impossible or not lol
May 27, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to win stuff for girls all the time... they loved me for it 
May 27, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: how do you know in the first try»
May 27, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: been a long time since I seen one that wasn't rigged lol
May 27, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: they change strenght after each try
May 27, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles they make the claw so weak it can't even move something light.... try for the easiest thing there and if it barely budges it just walk away
May 27, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: what if in the first try you get the "good" grab
May 27, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they don't adjust on the fly
May 27, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v46xREN
May 27, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/U5zS3Ef
May 27, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Ih61nSF
May 27, 2018 4:51 PM - Depravo: The pan is still hot.
May 27, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm getting Thai
May 27, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: U Jelly?
May 27, 2018 4:54 PM - Depravo: I'm having Greek. No.
May 27, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have no decent Thai restaurants near me, so yes 
May 27, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The best Thai place I've been to made really good Orange Chicken, which is Chinese food, and really shit everything else lol
May 27, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even just basic friend rice was awful, super greasy and poor quality
May 27, 2018 4:58 PM - Coto: youtube exploits a thing in your brain: repetitive stuff. It keeps track of your videos so the chosen list will "rewrite" the earlier thought video you had in mind
May 27, 2018 4:59 PM - Coto: if you gonna hear repetitive stuff, make a list or logout, clear cookies, use anonym session thing
May 27, 2018 5:01 PM - Coto: games and nostalgia does that, but at least you get to choose your games, also synced with your priorities
May 27, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OsguXdx
May 27, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Coto: i don't see what that has to do with your brain
May 27, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cool Veho
May 27, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: not my top choices in pokemon but if i knew that guy i'd pay them to paint something for me
May 27, 2018 5:53 PM - Coto: *comment not intended to furry brains
May 27, 2018 5:54 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/kdgklWZ
May 27, 2018 5:56 PM - Depravo: Just had some absolutely banging saganaki.
May 27, 2018 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: fried cheese?
May 27, 2018 6:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OVt9dTd
May 27, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that WoW cosplay?
May 27, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: tigers are awesome but i hope she had been trained to handle tigers beforehand
May 27, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: she would win any cosplay competition with that if she could actually enter
May 27, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't think the judges would let that tiger near them
May 27, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Judges are pussies.
May 27, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8Y8Vf1y.jpg
May 27, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
May 27, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe if they had a cage
May 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VbSG1oR.jpg
May 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not a real tiger it's a furry taken to the extreme? lol
May 27, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: whose troll is this
May 27, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: who designed that
May 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause i want to tell them nice troll sir
May 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: possible
May 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: quadrupedal fursuits do exist
May 27, 2018 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they can look pretty damn realistic
May 27, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MgA6FTO.jpg Sometimes my farts are so bad they can cause people to cry... lol
May 27, 2018 6:42 PM - Coto: i call it cause and effect lol
May 27, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: "is it rude to follow up on a job application" what a weird question
May 27, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: in fact it's quite the opposite
May 27, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it shows you're interested
May 27, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially if you show up in person
May 27, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but not at the person's home.... Lol
May 27, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lLebPDq.gif
May 27, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: Master of disguise.
May 27, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/IH4DFJO
May 27, 2018 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Psi
May 27, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennethk lol
May 27, 2018 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi maybe not lol
May 27, 2018 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: master of diversion I would have said
May 27, 2018 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Get a hot chick to do that while you're sneaking past the guards
May 27, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: I would like to get a hot chick to do that, period.
May 27, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4rZqThs.jpg
May 27, 2018 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: He's forgetting that most of the bacteria in your body are good for you
May 27, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HAkPHlr
May 27, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: Yes, that's the only flaw with that plan, TRJ.
May 27, 2018 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Psi but my car so I can get my caddie
May 27, 2018 8:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that's the joke 
May 27, 2018 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: To the poster of that, how do you think centaurs were made?
May 27, 2018 8:11 PM - kenenthk: No you're the joke
May 27, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: No urmom is
May 27, 2018 9:26 PM - Titanica: STOP THE CRINGE
May 27, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nay ye mother!
May 27, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/rumor-amd-bringing-12-16-core-ryzen-cpus-to-am4-in-2019-roadmap-into-2020-detailed-zen-2-zen-3-zen-5/amp/
May 27, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 cores 32 threads I use it to play mine sweeper no biggie
May 27, 2018 9:42 PM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/aIc1jg6.jpg
May 27, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice Joee88 in your machine?
May 27, 2018 9:48 PM - Joe88: yeah, finally got around to painting that
May 27, 2018 9:50 PM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/5iv7Sr2.jpg
May 27, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man your machine looks like 10,000 times better than mine lol
May 27, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just did some basic cable management in mine and called it a day lol
May 27, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I will say with all the cables behind the mobo tray in a semi modern case it looked way way better than my old machine where I just did my best to keep the cables from hitting the fans lol
May 27, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same lol. Inside looks clean and such, but I'm not doing any fancy painting or anything 
May 27, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My GPU and a few case fans have RGB, but that's about all that's fancy about my PC
May 27, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 1 light and that's from my GTX but I turned it off lol
May 27, 2018 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My case's window isn't visible so I haven't bothered disabling the RGB or anything
May 27, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad enough I can't keep my Bluetooth connector plugged in because the blue LED is like the sun at night 
May 27, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I just turned it off in the GeForce control panel I think?
May 27, 2018 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the brightest thing on my PC ATM is my mouse and my keyboard 
May 27, 2018 10:05 PM - Flame: so.... PS4 5.05 hack baby
May 27, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyiN4PEEcls&feature=em-uploademail
May 27, 2018 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Psi
May 27, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi buy one of those small round stickers you can stick on to dim lights
May 27, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or buy a bunch as you will likely have to
May 27, 2018 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: It wouldn't be called the "original Xbox one" because at the time it wasn't called Xbox one
May 27, 2018 11:54 PM - kenenthk: They can also be applied to vaginas so you know if she's out whoring around
May 28, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I put like 5 layers of duct tape on it and you can still see it but at least its not like a mini blue sun
May 28, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue LED's should be illegal to put on devices with out a dark plastic cover to tone them down a bit lol
May 28, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would red duct tape counter the blue light and be more effective?
May 28, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some... I should try it, might be better than the silver lol
May 28, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would move it to a back USB port but if it's too bright then I would need to move my PC out of inside my desk....
May 28, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean like multiple times to fix it and put it back lol
May 28, 2018 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Duct tape also works on vaginas
May 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk how would you know 
May 28, 2018 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Cant afford a chasity
May 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 29, 2018)

May 28, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7qFksoZ.png
May 28, 2018 6:02 AM - T-hug: Lol
May 28, 2018 6:02 AM - T-hug: Was gonna say noone can be that stupid but this is teh webz
May 28, 2018 6:35 AM - DiabloStorm: noone? Peter Noone?
May 28, 2018 7:07 AM - kenenthk: So is Detorit become human some good watch dogs dlc or what
May 28, 2018 7:13 AM - T-hug: Its a 10hour QTE
May 28, 2018 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it looked good a while back but eh not so sure now
May 28, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What T hug said
May 28, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: It's the type of game where it looks funnier just to watch
May 28, 2018 7:25 AM - kenenthk: Funner
May 28, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yyCZFlJ
May 28, 2018 8:22 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
May 28, 2018 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LFdx7RQ
May 28, 2018 8:30 AM - Chary: those kinda games are fun to watch
May 28, 2018 8:30 AM - Chary: jaaayyysoooonnnn
May 28, 2018 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it can be played on a dance mat?
May 28, 2018 8:45 AM - Veho: Chary you there?
May 28, 2018 8:52 AM - Veho: Heh, Scooby Doo and the Ghostbusters. When you need to cover all the bases. Ghostbusters in case it turns out it _wasn't_ Old Man Jenkins after all.
May 28, 2018 10:14 AM - kenenthk: Ghoul school best movie
May 28, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: chary!
May 28, 2018 11:42 AM - kenenthk: The new jeepers creepers movie sucked dick
May 28, 2018 11:54 AM - Ericthegreat: Why even post Chinese spam
May 28, 2018 11:59 AM - kenenthk: Why even do life
May 28, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: https://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/hip-hop/8458046/eminem-rumor-nicki-minaj
May 28, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: Lol
May 28, 2018 12:44 PM - T-hug: She does have all the booteh
May 28, 2018 12:59 PM - kenenthk: So Lil Wayne would be their kids God father
May 28, 2018 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Report about it T hug
May 28, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: 1 hack down 2 to go
May 28, 2018 2:10 PM - Flame: no work, no productivity
May 28, 2018 2:11 PM - Flame: been in the ps4 section for hours now trying to figure out stuff
May 28, 2018 2:11 PM - Flame: and ive learnt jack shit so far
May 28, 2018 2:11 PM - Flame: but hay i have a hacked ps4 and you dont 
May 28, 2018 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have PS now so I don't need a ps3/4
May 28, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WxEIf
May 28, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: What did she spray and how did it have that effect on her
May 28, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Was that pepper spray?
May 28, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was like fabreeze? lol
May 28, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Dtirny6
May 28, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I heard air fresheners are bad for you
May 28, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Any sort of chemical spray is bad sadly
May 28, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vacuum clean, water and mild soap and normal cloth are probably the best way to clean
May 28, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recently bought a bug zapper for in my house, best 20 bucks I have ever spent... I don't need but spray anymore 
May 28, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Black-Flag-2000-Volt-Bug-Zapper-Half-Acre-Coverage/645540011 It's not huge but it works great. Bugs make a satisfying "pop" when they fly into it. better than spraying poisons (although I still spray the yard because Florida is like bug city)
May 28, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm thinking about it, probably cheaper in the long run too. Although I don't know how much it costs to run but can't be too bad? lol
May 28, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RhF8HHF Detroit Almost Human lol
May 28, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fGOIU5c
May 28, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eQUG7A0
May 28, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I9S3ZJk
May 28, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oMDxk4E
May 28, 2018 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's some cool tech, I could see that being applied to almost any sport
May 28, 2018 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: People are going to be cheating in the future using AR glasses in competitions
May 28, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I hope so...
May 28, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rH5pLkE
May 28, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: shit its 5pm
May 28, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: and im still in the ps4 section
May 28, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: i think i may have a problem
May 28, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS5 is gonna release at 299
May 28, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.businessinsider.com/apple-mac-os-vs-microsoft-windows-10-2018-5 lol some of these reasons are pretty weak or almost made up lol
May 28, 2018 4:14 PM - Joe88: I hate how horrible disgned the website is
May 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Joe88: I think its just an advertisment for macs
May 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Joe88: trying to not seem like an ad
May 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: " Mac computers are easier to get repaired." 
May 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's definitely an ad
May 28, 2018 4:18 PM - Joe88: Louis Rossmann would have a few words on that
May 28, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would have to drive like 500 miles to get to a Mac store no joke
May 28, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The flip side is I can repair my own PC on Mac good luck with that lol
May 28, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, the rest of that guys articles are mostly pro-Android and "Macs are bad!"
May 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So he's just a click bait writer spewing other people's opinions lol
May 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.businessinsider.com/oneplus-6-android-smartphone-review-2018-5 http://www.businessinsider.com/oneplus-6-vs-apple-iphone-x-2018-5 http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-macbook-pro-butterfly-keyboard-unreliable-review-2018-5
May 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/my-cord-cutting-setup-devices-i-personally-use/amp/
May 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-macbook-laptop-best-time-to-buy-2018-5 "worst time to buy a Macbook!"
May 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Here are 10 reasons Macbooks are great!"
May 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Flame: so you know i hacked my PS4 and all....
May 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Flame: whats the first thing i do?
May 28, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: download Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas.....
May 28, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't bothered setting it up yet on mine
May 28, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just because I'm waiting for God of War to be dumped lol
May 28, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: lol
May 28, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/05/28/app-sales-may-28-2018/
May 28, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free Android stuff lol
May 28, 2018 4:30 PM - Joe88: too bad it all shit
May 28, 2018 4:32 PM - Flame: tom you gonna buy a ESP8266?
May 28, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
May 28, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only useful if you're paranoid
May 28, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: you have very good point but damn
May 28, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: i need it!
May 28, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO it's a waste of money unless you have other uses for it
May 28, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise you might as well just spend the extra $25 and get a Raspberry Pi or something, at least then you can host the exploit yourself and use it for all the retro games at the same time
May 28, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: i would have a Raspberry Pi
May 28, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 4 Pi's ATM lol
May 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi B+, 2 Pi 2 B's, and a Pi 3 B+
May 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: LOL... IMO it's a waste of money unless you have other uses for it
May 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do have multiple uses for my Pis 
May 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Pi 3 B+ is a portable emulation machine, one of the Pi 2 B's is a media center in my living room
May 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Pi B+ isn't being used for anything ATM, but I plan on using that and the other Pi 2 B for my full sized arcade machines, whenever I can be bothered to build it all
May 28, 2018 4:45 PM - Flame: one for nes one for snes one for megadrive and one for master system
May 28, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: 
May 28, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, I've got a Mega Ever Drive, so I don't need one for Master System or Mega Drive games ;O;
May 28, 2018 4:51 PM - Flame: i still cry my self to sleep some times over that i threw my mega drive in the bin during the mid 00's
May 28, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still hating myself for selling the SNES I bought like 6-7 years ago lol
May 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Flame: why did you sell it?
May 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just never used it, was taking up space and such
May 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Depravo: I have one. Possibly two.
May 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was while I was still living with my parents, so I had little space to put all the shit I had
May 28, 2018 4:55 PM - Flame: ill buy one of you depravo
May 28, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was like $50 for the console, 3 controllers, and Super Mario World, Top Gear, Madden '95, Batman Forever, and IIRC Street Fighter 2
May 28, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I bought it. I think I sold it for like $120 or so
May 28, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now you're lucky if you can find a working SNES console only and maybe a game or two for like $100
May 28, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks to Nintendo's shitty Nostalgia boner SNES Classic BS
May 28, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, it's apparently fucking 95F outside right now ._.
May 28, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 34 or 35C for you madgay non-muricans
May 28, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 28, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: bruv is like 20 something here.. but feels like 50
May 28, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah prolly super humid in mad gay britland lol
May 28, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was fucking awful here yesterday, was 91F and I think 93% humidity? So damn hot
May 28, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's worse in crazy Florida man land where Psi lives
May 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: i just caved in and brought a mega drive II
May 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How much you pay?
May 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: £30
May 28, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: now to the krikzz !
May 28, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: website
May 28, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: goddamn Mega EverDrive X7 is $166
May 28, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought the X5 myself
May 28, 2018 5:34 PM - Flame: just brought a sonic to test the mega drive
May 28, 2018 5:35 PM - Flame: so, if its working. ill buy the X5 too
May 28, 2018 5:42 PM - T3GZdev: Is anyone still working on that project to save online for
May 28, 2018 5:42 PM - T3GZdev: Wii/DS games?
May 28, 2018 5:44 PM - Flame: not too sure
May 28, 2018 5:44 PM - Flame: ask in the thread
May 28, 2018 5:48 PM - T3GZdev: May sound kinds cringe but was making. A cod Nintendo server since the Wii cod games still have online but no way to mingle.  & Miiverse is dead on WiiU.  If can get the DS versions back online be interesting.
May 28, 2018 5:51 PM - Flame: but problem is who is going to fund it? will people even use it?
May 28, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/The-Ultimate-820-in-1-EDMD-Remix-Game-Cartridge-for-USA-Japanese-European-SEGA-GENESIS-MegaDrive/32861797930.html?spm=2114.search0104.8.67.7efa5ca5c6XCVN&priceBeautifyAB=0
May 28, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper Flame?
May 28, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even has battery backup or something lol
May 28, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old sports game and a dremel tool and build the rest lol
May 28, 2018 6:04 PM - LittleFlame: Cheaper Flame here
May 28, 2018 6:04 PM - LittleFlame: I ain't funding shit
May 28, 2018 6:04 PM - LittleFlame: Cheaper Flame out
May 28, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 28, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: lol
May 28, 2018 6:12 PM - Flame: thanks psio bookmarked
May 28, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B2TFPl2
May 28, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Before you spend money talk to Psi he can save you big money on piracy!!! Remember Free can be expensive but it doesn't have to be! lol
May 28, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly it could just be like a shell less Mega X3 (the 50 dollar one) but it could also be like the X7?
May 28, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know the specs, but I do know on the Genesis only like 2 carts had add in chips or something so even a Chinese clone should play like 99% of the games.
May 28, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Virtua Racer was one... and I want to say Phatasy Star V had a memory mapper chip because it was legit like 32MB's or something (big for a Genesis game or any game at the time.)
May 28, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least on cart
May 28, 2018 6:18 PM - Flame: SSSEEEEGGGGGGAAAA
May 28, 2018 6:18 PM - Flame: i should make that my notification sound
May 28, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_IV:_The_End_of_the_Millennium
May 28, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame to be this good it was ages ago lol
May 28, 2018 6:22 PM - Flame: im conflicted now
May 28, 2018 6:22 PM - Flame: should i make it the GBA sound or sega?
May 28, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: THX sound lol
May 28, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWkJ86JqlPA
May 28, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloading that for my phone...
May 28, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQqkmSc0wnU
May 28, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhuTqvAVLio
May 28, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvzWXPt7CJI
May 28, 2018 7:32 PM - T3GZdev: i meant a discord server lol, sorry for late reply
May 28, 2018 7:33 PM - T3GZdev: also there are alteast 300+ people still on line on the cod games for wii each, & more on the wiiu ones
May 28, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/bloodstained-curse-of-the-moon.805/ 
May 28, 2018 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh gosh, you were talking about phantasy star on genesis 
May 28, 2018 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Gay
May 28, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: fucking ebay
May 28, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: apparently filters almost everything out of my searches without even saying, because you know, seller doesn't ship overseas or some shit
May 28, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: i saved a search, and this filter glitches out, it shows me stuff i am unable to see in normal searches
May 28, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: this listing here https://imgur.com/fC4OMGS
May 28, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: only happears here in this page
May 28, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: if i search for it, the thing doesn't show me
May 28, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: its a bid only, i'd like to bid in it, but yeah "seller doesn't ship to your country"
May 28, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: sadly there is not an option to disable the filters
May 28, 2018 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Do you really want your sex toys to be displayed in your history
May 28, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: search has nothing to do with history
May 28, 2018 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Roshambo would find this funny 
May 28, 2018 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/kpHadle
May 28, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1p6mb
May 28, 2018 10:16 PM - Flame: Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis, when I was dead broke man I couldn’t picture this.
May 28, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rDHhDYG
May 28, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9NoJ9
May 28, 2018 10:42 PM - pyromaniac123: http://explosm.net/comics/56/
May 28, 2018 10:42 PM - pyromaniac123: probably my favourite c & h comic
May 28, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/thasright/V5goz
May 28, 2018 10:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6cAeOfE
May 28, 2018 10:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/K5rXeNU
May 28, 2018 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
May 28, 2018 10:50 PM - Flame: fuck off ken
May 28, 2018 10:52 PM - kenenthk: Already did
May 28, 2018 10:55 PM - Veho: Fuck off both of you.
May 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGF0JsnQoCQ
May 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 28, 2018 10:57 PM - Veho: Try watching this without facepalming.
May 28, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VxiEZeFE2Zs&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DVxiEZeFE2Zs&has_verified=1&client=mv-google&layout=tablet
May 28, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sx2ZDcW
May 28, 2018 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Debating on how many shots of long island I want tonight
May 29, 2018 12:15 AM - Veho: Shots... of Long Island.
May 29, 2018 12:15 AM - Veho: -_-
May 29, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knows Veho, maybe ken has a drinking problem and can chug highball glasses of alcohol as if it were a shot ;O;
May 29, 2018 12:33 AM - Flame: ken you are drunk; go home
May 29, 2018 12:36 AM - Lilith Valentine: Guys!
May 29, 2018 12:36 AM - Lilith Valentine: Guys!
May 29, 2018 12:36 AM - Lilith Valentine: Meet Dexter!
May 29, 2018 12:36 AM - Lilith Valentine: https://twitter.com/MommyLilith/status/1001256810022690817
May 29, 2018 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Eat it
May 29, 2018 12:39 AM - Lilith Valentine: ...He's a bit small for that...
May 29, 2018 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Apitizers
May 29, 2018 12:41 AM - kenenthk: http://www.totalwine.com/spirits/ready-to-drink/tea/desert-island-long-island-ice-tea/p/99138175?s=1205 goes good with coke
May 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWouj3QefTo
May 29, 2018 12:44 AM - kenenthk: Hot as shit out going to be 90 all week 
May 29, 2018 12:44 AM - Veho: Celsius.
May 29, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2018 12:45 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am not eating my new lizard
May 29, 2018 12:45 AM - kenenthk: And my acs not getting cold so I just feel hot air
May 29, 2018 12:45 AM - kenenthk: No eat your lizard in deep fried shake n bake
May 29, 2018 12:46 AM - Flame: never gonna give you up was the biggest hit in 1987
May 29, 2018 12:46 AM - Flame: MY LIFES A LIE!
May 29, 2018 12:46 AM - kenenthk: Psi would do it
May 29, 2018 12:46 AM - kenenthk: He eats gators you know
May 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Devin: Gators taste just like chicken though.
May 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XC8q2XH.png
May 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Devin: Stringy chicken.
May 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gator is awesome with Cajun seasoning and deep fried 
May 29, 2018 12:47 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure a lizard would too
May 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Devin: Hell yeah Psi.
May 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Devin: Not enough meat on it rn.
May 29, 2018 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Psi can just go into his backyard for gator meat
May 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Devin: When you're a Florida citizen you get sent a bang stick.
May 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Devin: Easy peasy.
May 29, 2018 12:49 AM - kenenthk: I just use a weapon from the walking dead
May 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Devin: Mods are gonna be busy today. That's like the 4th Chinese spambot I've reported in the hour.
May 29, 2018 12:51 AM - kenenthk: Veho wont be
May 29, 2018 12:52 AM - Sicklyboy: Fucking spambots.
May 29, 2018 12:52 AM - kenenthk: More security measures slickly face Id
May 29, 2018 12:52 AM - Coto: spambot used walltext, it's super effective
May 29, 2018 12:52 AM - Devin: I wouldn't do that, but to each their own.
May 29, 2018 12:53 AM - kenenthk: Must use face id per post
May 29, 2018 12:53 AM - Devin: I wouldn't do that, even for this forum.
May 29, 2018 12:54 AM - Devin: Albeit it's probably not hard to figure out who I am. 
May 29, 2018 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Imagine that though all the kids whining that Costello's stalking them lol
May 29, 2018 12:54 AM - Sicklyboy: I would guess that you're... Devin 
May 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Devin: "Did anyone else have to put in their SSN?".
May 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Devin: Heck no. OG usernames are Sora1234 and RoxasIsSora.
May 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Coto: mod used disable, the attack missed
May 29, 2018 12:55 AM - kenenthk: Actually it would be nice to utilize finger print IDs as a post function
May 29, 2018 12:56 AM - kenenthk: But not everyone on mobile
May 29, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9NDTu
May 29, 2018 12:57 AM - Devin: Most of those could've been prevented Psi.
May 29, 2018 12:58 AM - Devin: Like, who puts gummy bears up on the dash like that?
May 29, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am ready for Zombie apocalypse lol
May 29, 2018 12:59 AM - Devin: I'll be ready after Zombieland 2 comes out.
May 29, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That gummy worm thing I can imagine it being a semi cool day out and a busy parent not paying attention to a kid who is like "I will just put this up here...." lol
May 29, 2018 1:00 AM - kenenthk: I'll be taking shelter in a liquor store awaiting my death
May 29, 2018 1:00 AM - Coto: mod nuked spambot, mod earns ¥12
May 29, 2018 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Sickly used point and click...Somewhat effective
May 29, 2018 1:01 AM - Devin: Same Ken but replace liquor store with Dep's house.
May 29, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if only you could get GPS coordinates and send a small tactical nuke lol
May 29, 2018 1:02 AM - kenenthk: You wouldn't be replacing much
May 29, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better off at my house, lots of guns and ammo lol
May 29, 2018 1:02 AM - Coto: the mod earnt ¥12 after all that is not much
May 29, 2018 1:02 AM - Coto: fucking cheap rng
May 29, 2018 1:03 AM - kenenthk: It's a liquor store psi they have guns and ammo also
May 29, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
May 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Devin: That's like 11 cents. Probably just defeated a starter bot.
May 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I also have video games  lol
May 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Devin: Taewong is the Elite boss.
May 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Coto: ultramew and xuphor the legendary furry cats
May 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Coto: ew
May 29, 2018 1:05 AM - kenenthk: <?smapmbot????=100000000000start+modsruinedevening/>
May 29, 2018 1:05 AM - Devin: Never heard of Ultramew.
May 29, 2018 1:06 AM - Devin: Xuphor used Fakeout. It wasn't very effective.
May 29, 2018 1:06 AM - Coto: a guy who laughed at foxi4 so many times cringy 100%
May 29, 2018 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Guys I have a alcohol problem give me money so I can buy games
May 29, 2018 1:06 AM - Coto: begged for a ban, got banned, then never unbanned (i think)
May 29, 2018 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Foxi4 got banned?
May 29, 2018 1:07 AM - Coto: ultramew
May 29, 2018 1:07 AM - kenenthk: I remember that name
May 29, 2018 1:07 AM - Devin: I don't support half assness Ken. Is the game about alcohol?
May 29, 2018 1:08 AM - kenenthk: It's about Detroit also
May 29, 2018 1:08 AM - Devin: Waiting for that to go on sale.
May 29, 2018 1:08 AM - Devin: Since Amazon ran out of copies somehow. Couldn't get my Prime 20% off.
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can tell it's science fictions because it's not burning and there are no dead bodies everywhere
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: I'm just watching people on YouTube play it funner that way
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Lolol
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Coto: who remembers the galaxy s7 was the bomb
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: I ju sd t wanna see the female android naked 
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Naked robot titties!
May 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Coto: the other day, a cousin said, hey my s7 is not charging
May 29, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beer from one nipple and soft serve ice cream out the other?
May 29, 2018 1:10 AM - Devin: Mm, reminds me of the BTS shower scene.
May 29, 2018 1:10 AM - Coto: i proceeded to google for solutions, then i saw a car on fire due to s7
May 29, 2018 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Tbh I was expecting people to start mating with them
May 29, 2018 1:10 AM - Devin: RIP virtual Ellen Page.
May 29, 2018 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Especially the drunk dude at the start
May 29, 2018 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Westworld in Detroit 
May 29, 2018 1:11 AM - Veho: Destroit.
May 29, 2018 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Eminem's next album
May 29, 2018 1:13 AM - kenenthk: I'm going to shit and mix a drink
May 29, 2018 1:14 AM - Coto: hmm http://taraftartekstil.com/
May 29, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fireplacechats.wordpress.com/2013/11/19/ghost-houses-of-detroit/
May 29, 2018 1:14 AM - Coto: seems like a gbatemp proxy or whatever, for a moment i thought i would see me logged in there lmao
May 29, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9:13 PM - kenenthk: I'm going to shit and mix a drink  < Just make sure to not get them mixed up lol
May 29, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8efam
May 29, 2018 1:19 AM - Veho: I'm going to shit a mixed drink.
May 29, 2018 1:20 AM - kenenthk: I shit and mixed a drink
May 29, 2018 1:20 AM - Coto: https://imgur.com/gallery/reDTcuu definitely nsfw
May 29, 2018 1:20 AM - Coto: poor guy
May 29, 2018 1:21 AM - kenenthk: I'm dying to see mickie Minaj and eminem's baby
May 29, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8ewRA1y
May 29, 2018 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Should I be cooking while drunk
May 29, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bxFH4
May 29, 2018 1:23 AM - Coto: https://imgur.com/gallery/G8GzNOw
May 29, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bxlyCMo
May 29, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Richard lol
May 29, 2018 1:33 AM - Coto: who dies of polio today: https://imgur.com/gallery/QI5JdMy
May 29, 2018 1:34 AM - Coto: from*
May 29, 2018 1:34 AM - Coto: at least these aren't furries
May 29, 2018 1:37 AM - kenenthk: You're a furry
May 29, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk this is for you lol https://imgur.com/gallery/X3QoelA
May 29, 2018 1:38 AM - Coto: i would rip my balls off before being a furry
May 29, 2018 1:46 AM - Coto: 50 ways rofl
May 29, 2018 1:48 AM - kenenthk: We usually discuss the things were interested in
May 29, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXA6CLTDekw
May 29, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc6f_2nPSX8
May 29, 2018 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Use your words psi
May 29, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Domo arigato Mr Roboto?
May 29, 2018 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Domino hoe
May 29, 2018 2:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iMCdjmA
May 29, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I can associate with so many of those... I told my grandson yesterday "I don't want to feed you... you will just get hungry again!" lol
May 29, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He of course objected but after a few days I am sure the cravings would go away lol
May 29, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He also hates when I say "Hungry? I thought your name was Hayden...." lol
May 29, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/1hbxa9d8rn011.jpg Chaos Space Marine Sponge Bob
May 29, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=QOeVhFV0zDc


----------



## TaigaChat (May 30, 2018)

May 29, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk!!!! https://i.imgur.com/ZyzkiOi.jpg lol
May 29, 2018 4:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm not that godly
May 29, 2018 4:52 AM - kenenthk: https://mobile.twitter.com/cnet/status/1001153633419853825
May 29, 2018 5:04 AM - Coto: what if you're under sunlight
May 29, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/llhPblz
May 29, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For someone like her that watch thing would be a life saver lol
May 29, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/KspwiD5 not sure what fecal based pun to go with on that one.... Lol shit....
May 29, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Will it record everytime I take a piss
May 29, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/DAAy79J
May 29, 2018 5:46 AM - kenenthk: Duck off psi
May 29, 2018 6:33 AM - Chary: quuack
May 29, 2018 6:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: Lol an asset flip suing the better game
May 29, 2018 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Bluehole
May 29, 2018 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Who names their company bluehole
May 29, 2018 7:55 AM - DiabloStorm: It's like when blizzard tried to sue over dota 2
May 29, 2018 7:55 AM - DiabloStorm: blizzard got fucked in their bluehole for that one, too
May 29, 2018 10:25 AM - Chary: Lol
May 29, 2018 11:35 AM - Ericthegreat: I don't care, but that guy was banned for trolling (switch Homebrew thread) but I guess idk maybe he was messaging ppl
May 29, 2018 11:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh I see the other thread
May 29, 2018 11:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
May 29, 2018 12:11 PM - Titanica: I love Temper Tantrums
May 29, 2018 12:11 PM - Titanica: I can't stop fucking rereading each comic strip
May 29, 2018 12:11 PM - Titanica: They're just so damn good.
May 29, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: sup
May 29, 2018 1:06 PM - Titanica: oh hey
May 29, 2018 1:06 PM - Flame: well hello there
May 29, 2018 1:06 PM - Titanica: hello all
May 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Titanica: how is everyone doing this very fine day
May 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Flame: its raining like no tomorrow here
May 29, 2018 1:08 PM - Titanica: nice
May 29, 2018 1:08 PM - Titanica: I actually really enjoy when it rains. It creates a nice atmosphere.
May 29, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: what's a "no tomorrow" looks like?
May 29, 2018 1:09 PM - Flame: like rain and lighting and thunder
May 29, 2018 1:09 PM - Titanica: Constant showers I guess
May 29, 2018 1:09 PM - Titanica: It's drizzling where I'm at.
May 29, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: flame
May 29, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: that's a sign
May 29, 2018 1:10 PM - Flame: what sign?
May 29, 2018 1:10 PM - Titanica: sign sīn/Submit noun 1. an object, quality, or event whose presence or occurrence indicates the probable presence or occurrence of something else.
May 29, 2018 1:10 PM - Titanica: No it's not, silly
May 29, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: flame, its the legendary beats fucking you over telling "you should had bought that 1k pokemon crystal to migles" 
May 29, 2018 1:10 PM - Titanica: A sign is a solid, rain is a liquid.
May 29, 2018 1:11 PM - Flame: legendary beats?
May 29, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: *beasts
May 29, 2018 1:11 PM - Flame: dr dre do  legendary beats
May 29, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: fucking 6 dollar keyboard
May 29, 2018 1:11 PM - Titanica: Isn't rain a good thing, Migles? It helps all the plants and environment GROW, not die
May 29, 2018 1:11 PM - Titanica: If anything, it's telling flames that it was a GOOD idea not to get the pokemon crystal thing
May 29, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: its great, because then i can go outside without finding people
May 29, 2018 1:12 PM - Flame: @Titanica migles thinks that a box is worth extra $40
May 29, 2018 1:13 PM - Titanica: You're just proving my point even more
May 29, 2018 1:13 PM - Titanica: "A box"?
May 29, 2018 1:13 PM - Titanica: I mean, in some games, crates can be worth 40 dollars and more.
May 29, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: yeah the box, manual poster..
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - Flame: pokemon crystal is like what £25
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: titan, the box for the game
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: the cardboard one
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - Titanica: Ohh
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - Flame: but with the box and stuff its like £60
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: but but but flame
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - Titanica: I mean, some boxes are pretty rare and can be collector's items. :/
May 29, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: there is this dude who gets like 400 dollars clotehs to brag in stuf i just bought
May 29, 2018 1:15 PM - Titanica: What??
May 29, 2018 1:15 PM - Flame: i wish you all the best on your quest to find a pokemon crystal complete
May 29, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: flame
May 29, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: i found this flame: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Crystal-Version-Gameboy-Color-European-Version-Complete-/113019447969?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
May 29, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: bid it for me will ya :C
May 29, 2018 1:16 PM - Flame: but is US only
May 29, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: not even UK?
May 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: na
May 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Titanica: I'm not a pokemon fan, so this is quite an awkward conversation for me.
May 29, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: lol it says the seller specifically hates my country
May 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: why ?
May 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: where di you see that
May 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: Titanica which games do you like?
May 29, 2018 1:18 PM - Titanica: Too many to name, but I like platformers, sandbox, variety games, adventure, etc..
May 29, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: here https://imgur.com/cjsnpla
May 29, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: i put a bid of 22.000000 ;O;
May 29, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: migles it says that when the seller just wants to sell US only
May 29, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: ho lol
May 29, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: so its just ebay weird way to tell us only
May 29, 2018 1:21 PM - Flame: yeah
May 29, 2018 1:21 PM - Titanica: ...
May 29, 2018 1:21 PM - Flame: Titanica do you like super mario world ?
May 29, 2018 1:22 PM - Flame: best platformer ever
May 29, 2018 1:22 PM - Titanica: YES.
May 29, 2018 1:22 PM - Titanica: Super Mario World is the best 2D platformer.
May 29, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: a hat in time > super mario
May 29, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: 2D kirby > 2D mario
May 29, 2018 1:22 PM - Titanica: I do enjoy the 3D games more, but I would always pick up Mario World.
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - Flame: super mario world > *
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: drill dozer > any plataformer
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - Titanica: I love Kirby.
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - Titanica: It actually has a deep lore.
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - Titanica: Not to mention the hilarious and fun gameplay
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: speaking of drill dozer, how much would cost me import one with the box ;
May 29, 2018 1:23 PM - Flame: it does O_O
May 29, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: 20 bucks <3
May 29, 2018 1:24 PM - Flame: @migles $654885122
May 29, 2018 1:24 PM - Titanica: Oh, yeah.
May 29, 2018 1:24 PM - Titanica: King Dedede is barely a bad guy compared to the other villains.
May 29, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Drill-Dozer-Nintendo-Game-Boy-Advance-2006-COMPLETE-IN-BOX-tested-saves/222992859151?epid=50407121&hash=item33eb69000f:g:qlsAAOSwYeNbCOBE
May 29, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: <333
May 29, 2018 1:25 PM - Titanica: Dark Matter, Galacta Knight, etc
May 29, 2018 1:25 PM - Flame: i put a bid in 
May 29, 2018 1:25 PM - Titanica: nice
May 29, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: just did, 30 bucks
May 29, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: outbit
May 29, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: i now understand how this thing works
May 29, 2018 1:26 PM - Titanica: oh shit
May 29, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: i am guessing someone did bid like 50
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - Titanica: I'm gonna bid a hundred
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: i did bid 30 but heh, i don't want to get it, just rising the price in purpose >
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: do it lol
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: shit
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: i did bid 40 lol
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: now i am the highest winner :C
May 29, 2018 1:27 PM - Titanica: Actually, I shouldn't. I got bills to pay
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - Titanica: I can't waste it on a stinkin' Pokemon game
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - Flame: you gonna end up buying it
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: that ain't pokemon
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - Titanica: oh oops
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: flame nah
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - Titanica: well still, I shouldn't waste money
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: it's not in my priority ist
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - Flame: dont forget to post pics
May 29, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: pokemon crystal is the top one :C
May 29, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: HO right, i have 1 hour to remove my bid i think?
May 29, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: i did read it somewhere in ebay
May 29, 2018 1:30 PM - Titanica: can you get banned for spamming in the shoutbox?
May 29, 2018 1:30 PM - Flame: migles i brought a mega drive yesterday
May 29, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: not really lol, of course it depends on the spam
May 29, 2018 1:30 PM - Titanica: lol
May 29, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: psio even sometimes shares NSFW stuff, ho and veho gives me a daily booty\sexy girl picture
May 29, 2018 1:31 PM - Titanica: O.o
May 29, 2018 1:31 PM - Titanica: Wtf?
May 29, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: but of course nothing like nude, or xxx
May 29, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: that would get ya banned of course, or at least suspended
May 29, 2018 1:32 PM - Titanica: I'd hate to get banned from this site
May 29, 2018 1:32 PM - Titanica: But I already know that someday, the Banning Gods will make an appointment with me.
May 29, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: speaking of booty: https://imgur.com/r/BetterEveryLoop/7jXWYIh
May 29, 2018 1:32 PM - Titanica: aka the mods
May 29, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: are you trying for it, titan?
May 29, 2018 1:33 PM - Titanica: no thanks
May 29, 2018 1:33 PM - Titanica: No, of course not.
May 29, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: mods are very slacked in this website, if you want to get banned you really need toi work for it
May 29, 2018 1:33 PM - Titanica: I just said I'd hate to get banned, why would I try to?
May 29, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: not offending or saying mods are bad, they are pretty cool people who give us all the changes we don't deserve :;C
May 29, 2018 1:34 PM - Flame: migles buy me a mega everdrive x7 ill buy you that drill dozer
May 29, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: make that a pokemon crystal complete in box and deal
May 29, 2018 1:35 PM - Titanica: :/
May 29, 2018 1:35 PM - Titanica: Guess how old I am.
May 29, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: no australian versions tough :C either europe or usa
May 29, 2018 1:36 PM - Flame: check the price of mega everdrive x7
May 29, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: damn i think my dad put my mega drive to the trash years ago
May 29, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: 166 bucks (plus 20 shipping IIRC)
May 29, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: Titanica your age is 69
May 29, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: pokemon crystal complete in box, very good condition, (no shit like europe cart and american box) and we got a deal
May 29, 2018 1:37 PM - Flame: wait wut? why did you let him?
May 29, 2018 1:37 PM - Titanica: thanks
May 29, 2018 1:37 PM - Titanica: that's all I needed to know
May 29, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: i dont know if he really put it flame.. it was lot of years ago, i was not even here
May 29, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: not sure if its just stored somewhere deep in the attic or something
May 29, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: it was my first console :C
May 29, 2018 1:39 PM - Titanica: I'm 69 years old
May 29, 2018 1:39 PM - Titanica: lol that cracks me up
May 29, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: i give you a mega games 2 box + sonic and knuckles for a drill dozer CIB
May 29, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: 
May 29, 2018 1:40 PM - Titanica: omfg i am laughing my ass off
May 29, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: and even throw some gba games
May 29, 2018 1:40 PM - Flame: how old are you tita?
May 29, 2018 1:40 PM - Titanica: I'm not telling.
May 29, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: speaking of gba games, i should take pictures of my shit gba games and sell here them here at the temp
May 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Titanica: I'd surprise you if I told you all and it would ruin any sort of respect anyone has for me, which is next to none.
May 29, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: so you are 12, confirmed
May 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Titanica: nah
May 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Titanica: If I was 12, I'd act like this:
May 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Titanica: GUYS, FARTNITEWS MADE A NEW UPDATE
May 29, 2018 1:41 PM - Titanica: THAHNAOS IS NOAW IN GAME NPW
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: if you are above 20 years old, i will respect you, the more age the better
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - Titanica: OMGG SUBSCRIBE TO MY CHAN AL
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - Flame: what are these shit GBA games migles
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: look at psio, he is fucking like 45 iirc and its my best pal here
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: ho wait, flame is my new best pal
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - Titanica: I can act like a 12 year old if you all wish.
May 29, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: thats exactly a 12 year old would say ^^ ;O;
May 29, 2018 1:43 PM - Titanica: k
May 29, 2018 1:43 PM - Titanica: omg fortnite is the gr8est gaem evor
May 29, 2018 1:43 PM - Titanica: u guys are all fags because u dont like fartneight
May 29, 2018 1:43 PM - Flame: lol
May 29, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: is fortnite what young people call buildong a fort with the couch?
May 29, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: i tought kids stopped doing that
May 29, 2018 1:44 PM - Titanica: you all aare faggots
May 29, 2018 1:44 PM - Titanica: stahp macing fuhn of meighmy fav gaem
May 29, 2018 1:44 PM - Titanica: .
May 29, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: i know the reason why fortnight is so famous
May 29, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: cuz its free ^^
May 29, 2018 1:45 PM - Titanica: ye
May 29, 2018 1:45 PM - Titanica: fuck fortnite
May 29, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: my cousins play that shit to hell because its the only thing they have in their ps4, their mom don't let them purshase psn plus stiuff, and games only in special ocasions like b days
May 29, 2018 1:46 PM - Titanica: lol
May 29, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: and when they asked for minecraft, they got the telltale story bullshit, opened that thing played 10 seconds "this isn't the right minecraft"
May 29, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: mom couldn't get a refund because they opened it
May 29, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: and they where stuck with it
May 29, 2018 1:47 PM - Titanica: im 12 years old now
May 29, 2018 1:47 PM - Titanica: fortnite is gr8 u all suck
May 29, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: titan^^ i think thats enough
May 29, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: flame?
May 29, 2018 1:49 PM - Titanica: ok
May 29, 2018 1:49 PM - Titanica: i thought i was 12 years old
May 29, 2018 1:51 PM - Titanica: rip flame, i guess I murdered him with my edgy teenageyness
May 29, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: he is looking for a pokemon crystal in the trash for me, to trade for a mega everdrive
May 29, 2018 1:52 PM - Titanica: nice
May 29, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: me: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hzdp1nU
May 29, 2018 1:55 PM - Titanica: XD
May 29, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/BetterEveryLoop/qD8o8qz
May 29, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: wtf men
May 29, 2018 1:57 PM - Titanica: xDDDDD
May 29, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/BetterEveryLoop/yYWUb8T
May 29, 2018 1:59 PM - Titanica: this is fun
May 29, 2018 2:12 PM - migles: nice thicc
May 29, 2018 2:12 PM - migles: the right amount of thicc
May 29, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/egS7l1F
May 29, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: that would be better with sound
May 29, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: I hung a solar panel next to my hammock and used an usb extension cable, now I have usb in my hammock 
May 29, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: jdbye now hook it to a laptop and mine cryptocurrencies
May 29, 2018 2:18 PM - BORTZ: arent cryptos in the toilet right now?
May 29, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: what  bortz?
May 29, 2018 2:22 PM - BORTZ: bitcoin, and the like
May 29, 2018 2:24 PM - migles: i dunno
May 29, 2018 2:24 PM - migles: not been following that stuff
May 29, 2018 2:24 PM - Veho: Bitcoin is doomed  ;O;
May 29, 2018 2:25 PM - migles: it was doomed since the begginign veho, yet it seems it still survived lol
May 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Flame: jdbye why do you have a solar panel in norway?
May 29, 2018 2:31 PM - Flame: do you even sun?
May 29, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: he uses a copy of pokemon sun in it 
May 29, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame yes
May 29, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: It actually does charge my phone even when in use
May 29, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Only barely though
May 29, 2018 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: This usb tester sucks shit, it's measuring 0.00A but my phone is charging at 250mA
May 29, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: doesn't not have a battery in it?
May 29, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: No battery
May 29, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think it might be charging at around 500mA
May 29, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ampere app is inaccurate
May 29, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still better than the USB tester
May 29, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I bought another USB tester from aliexpress so I hope that works better
May 29, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: MIGLES THIS IS FOR YOU: https://i.imgur.com/J1WU4Yj.mp4
May 29, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ampere says charging, but let's see if my percentage increases
May 29, 2018 2:43 PM - Flame: VEHO GOD DAMN!
May 29, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Percentage is going down
May 29, 2018 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think this will be mainly used to charge my powerbank, so that's fine
May 29, 2018 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder how much the USB tester is using, it has an always on backlight
May 29, 2018 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: The other one I bought does not so hopefully it uses less power too
May 29, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: veho
May 29, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: veho!
May 29, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: thanks for the permantent depression :C i will not be happy anymore in my life until i get that
May 29, 2018 2:50 PM - Veho: A sandwich?
May 29, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: her taco :C
May 29, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: 
May 29, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V5G9LMz
May 29, 2018 2:56 PM - Titanica: hi
May 29, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nYL702q
May 29, 2018 3:01 PM - Titanica: xD
May 29, 2018 3:01 PM - Titanica: I love the shoutbox
May 29, 2018 3:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BCe74Ww.jpg
May 29, 2018 3:03 PM - Taffy: idk what this is
May 29, 2018 3:04 PM - Taffy: the shoutbox
May 29, 2018 3:04 PM - Taffy: ...do I scream in it?
May 29, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 29, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: Welcome to the shitbox.
May 29, 2018 3:05 PM - Flame: this is the place were we have conversation about solving world problems
May 29, 2018 3:05 PM - Flame: and shitposting
May 29, 2018 3:05 PM - Taffy: By creating more problems?
May 29, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: Take your pick of topics: imgur reposts, booze, fast food and emulation.
May 29, 2018 3:06 PM - Flame: emulation it is
May 29, 2018 3:06 PM - Taffy: h
May 29, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nY7uv
May 29, 2018 3:08 PM - Taffy: bsnes = zsnes
May 29, 2018 3:08 PM - Taffy: nuff said 
May 29, 2018 3:10 PM - Flame: why, bsnes isnt that bad
May 29, 2018 3:12 PM - Taffy: I know
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Taffy: ...actuslly, on the topic of emulators they seem to be named the same
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Taffy: bsnes
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Taffy: zsnes
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Titanica: oh hey
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Taffy: lsnes (or is it isnes, can't tell)
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Titanica: It's Taffy in the shoutbox!
May 29, 2018 3:13 PM - Titanica: I don't believe we've actually ever had a live conversation together. That's cool
May 29, 2018 3:14 PM - Taffy: hi we're talking about emulators
May 29, 2018 3:14 PM - Taffy: I'm usually on the irc
May 29, 2018 3:14 PM - Taffy: if you wanna go there
May 29, 2018 3:14 PM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/BethesdaStudios/status/1001478823257542662
May 29, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nYCIMLS
May 29, 2018 3:15 PM - Titanica: cool
May 29, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nYgib
May 29, 2018 3:17 PM - Taffy: fancy
May 29, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: Maymay overload.
May 29, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6rgODT2
May 29, 2018 3:20 PM - Taffy: time to start on those things now
May 29, 2018 3:22 PM - Flame: that kid is mean
May 29, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: Just pretending his/her bread from the feathered rat.
May 29, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: *protecting
May 29, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: Brainfart
May 29, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hMq3diQ.jpg
May 29, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: I'll take the rest of the pizza, thank you.
May 29, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One slice is enough for anyone  lol
May 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DjPC6
May 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: If you look carefully you'll see that's the whole pizza.
May 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: It's slice-shaped for effect.
May 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: But that's the whole thing.
May 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Veho: Mmmm, fried spam.
May 29, 2018 3:29 PM - Veho: We don't have the actual SPAM brand here but I think the fried luncheon meats I had for breakfast as a kid were close enough.
May 29, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's pretty much just ham
May 29, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like hmm if you took a slice of ham and fried it it would be about the same lol
May 29, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AB92N
May 29, 2018 3:37 PM - Veho: Is it really ham, or is it assorted pig parts?
May 29, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, Spam is mostly pork shoulder
May 29, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, basically pork shoulder and ham, mixed with potato starch and salt essentially
May 29, 2018 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: And some pig snout and feet
May 29, 2018 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh, not US Spam lol
May 29, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: please spam has all sorts of shit in it
May 29, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: thats why its so nice
May 29, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that's just a le maymay, actual Spam really is just shoulder and ham meat lol
May 29, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Packed with a fuckton of salt, of course
May 29, 2018 3:58 PM - Veho: So no mechanically reconstituted pork?
May 29, 2018 4:00 PM - Veho: "According to its label, Spam's basic ingredients are pork, with ham meat added, salt, water, modified potato starch as a binder, sugar, and sodium nitrite as a preservative. "
May 29, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah. The most disgusting part of Spam is just the whole de-boning of the pork shoulder, which is essentially put into a hydraulic press and squished to separate the meat from bone
May 29, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that, it's not really the "EW GROSS PROCESS MYSTERY MEAT SLURRY!" that some people think it is
May 29, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.madehow.com/Volume-6/Spam.html
May 29, 2018 4:01 PM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Spam_2.jpg
May 29, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: veho what if i want more sodium
May 29, 2018 4:02 PM - Veho: Then salt it.
May 29, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: are you saying i am payless the same price but has less stuff?
May 29, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: *paying
May 29, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/g9L1N8u
May 29, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess if you want to have a stroke you can just dump a whole container of salt on it
May 29, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: for some reason when i see that word (stroke) i always think about a msuic band
May 29, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: the strokes
May 29, 2018 4:07 PM - Titanica: hi im back
May 29, 2018 4:08 PM - Titanica: 12:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess if you want to have a stroke you can just dump a whole container of salt on it
May 29, 2018 4:08 PM - Titanica: nvm, I'm out
May 29, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, heart problems are scaary
May 29, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: it's like hotdogs, you probably don't want to know how it's made
May 29, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Spam sounds nice though, they have so many flavors
May 29, 2018 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: We have canned pork and chicken but only salted, no flavoring besides that
May 29, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's illegal to put things like pigs feet and snouts in "luncheon meat" in the US
May 29, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spam is considered that particular type of meat
May 29, 2018 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: The pork isn't too salty but the chicken is extremely salty and also made from mechanically separated slurry which I find often has hard grains of bone in it... That completely turned me off that stuff
May 29, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: The pork isn't mechanically deboned I think
May 29, 2018 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzIZOWBHpsI 
May 29, 2018 4:36 PM - Joe88: I only tried the canned white meat chicken from costco, and that stuff is pretty dang good
May 29, 2018 4:37 PM - Devin: I agree Joe.
May 29, 2018 4:38 PM - Devin: It's what I make buffalo chicken dip with. Albeit next time I'm going to try boiliing a chicken breast for it.
May 29, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those canned meats are usually pretty good for making pulled XYZ things
May 29, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just have to get past the whole "it looks and smells awful" part lol
May 29, 2018 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you tried to make pulled pork from canned meat wouldn't it just pull apart in big chunks
May 29, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, got the new screen for my Switch annnnnd...shitty Chinese packaging, so the thing came damaged >.<
May 29, 2018 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Does spam smell awful? The stuff we have smells pretty good
May 29, 2018 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: always buy something hard along with something fragile so it's at least partially protected
May 29, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I'm sure they'll send a new one if you complain
May 29, 2018 4:45 PM - Devin: RIP Tom.
May 29, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Chinese sellers are pretty good with that
May 29, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just put it in a cardboard box, and put super thin styrofoam on the front and back and assumed that would protect it lol
May 29, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I put it in anyways, to see if the backlight would turn on so I could verify it's actually a screen issue and not a motherboard issue or anything
May 29, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it did, so that's nice to know
May 29, 2018 4:55 PM - Minox: swans are fucking assholes
May 29, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're super defensive birds yeah lol
May 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/U4EH0RtVlgE?t=12
May 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You look at them wrong and they'll fight you like you punched it's mother
May 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost had to kick a swan in the neck once... was trying to attack my wife fortunately it thought better of it with a dirty look on my part...
May 29, 2018 5:00 PM - Minox: defensive?
May 29, 2018 5:00 PM - Minox: I was feeding ducks strawberries away from the fucking thing and all of a sudden it comes closer
May 29, 2018 5:01 PM - Minox: thinking it probably wants some too I throw one near it, but no
May 29, 2018 5:01 PM - Minox: the darn thing just didn't like me
May 29, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You were in it's perceived territory, therefore fuck you and everything you own lol
May 29, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, eyyy time to hack my PS4! God of War PS4-DUPLEX
May 29, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 29, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Firmware X.XX required to play, please hang up and try again!"
May 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: v1.0 requires 5.05 lol
May 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Devin: Good luck dealing with Krato's kid. Annoys me to no end.
May 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The day one patch requires higher supposedly, so it'll be nice and buggy
May 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But at least I can finally try it lol
May 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
May 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 36.1 giglybits
May 29, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn wasn't III on the PS3 larger?
May 29, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to look now lol
May 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was like 30GB on PS3 IIRC lol
May 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS4 remaster was 40GB
May 29, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYiH5XAO1ek
May 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though this is compressed, so maybe it's a tad bigger lol
May 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: nice.... time to Download backup God of War........
May 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ABfHd
May 29, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ABR1f Tom move to Florida it's super fun times here! lol
May 29, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: tom i feel like me and you are connected right now <3
May 29, 2018 5:19 PM - Devin: Oh my..
May 29, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: That was random,
May 29, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also pretty gay
May 29, 2018 5:31 PM - Flame: connect by torrent....
May 29, 2018 5:31 PM - Flame: cause im sure we are downloading the same with right now
May 29, 2018 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: And what about the <3?
May 29, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: AND WHAT ABOUT THE 8====D ???
May 29, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What about Bob! Lol
May 29, 2018 6:38 PM - Flame: no homo.
May 29, 2018 6:38 PM - Flame: HAPPY?!
May 29, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: I am never happy.
May 29, 2018 6:45 PM - Flame: even when someone post a boob?
May 29, 2018 6:48 PM - Veho: What good is a photo of a boob?
May 29, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: no homo means extra homo
May 29, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 29, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: a male boob?
May 29, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qiBcWnr
May 29, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: PLAN AHEA
May 29, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: D
May 29, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think the last one is my favorite with the derpy wolf
May 29, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HFZJv23.jpg
May 29, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That tattoo has seen things... lol
May 29, 2018 7:19 PM - Titanica: hi
May 29, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tS1rzck
May 29, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QafIriU.jpg
May 29, 2018 7:48 PM - Flame: ( . ) ( . )
May 29, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: Veho are you not entertained
May 29, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4HWb43t
May 29, 2018 8:20 PM - Yumi: He's my hero<3 @lowcostcosplay
May 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Yumi: looks like he lost weight too. 
May 29, 2018 9:01 PM - Devin: His Tracer and Sym cosplays are the best.
May 29, 2018 9:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Tk0Zdkz
May 29, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ow why would you burn your hand for Cosplay
May 29, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: It hurts just looking at that
May 29, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: The Rick costume is pretty good
May 29, 2018 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: the green army figure one is even better
May 29, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Raw onion in the eye seems like it would hurt too
May 29, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had 2 eye related injuries both of them sucked... one was cutting habinaro peppers and some juice went in my eye it sucked bad lol the other thing was I was really drunk one time and forgot I had a straw in my drink and went to drink like normal and stabbed myself in the eye hurt for days lol
May 29, 2018 9:47 PM - Yumi: on the same eye? lol
May 29, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yeah actually lol
May 29, 2018 9:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/coL4OJ3.jpg
May 29, 2018 9:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EeptRqE
May 29, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/OG3PnQ3tgzY?list=RDmnqj31VPNoE
May 29, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DyNXGvC The name on the boat makes it lol
May 29, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0JAwXqj boned
May 29, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/m3Ks9Z7MWx0?list=RDmnqj31VPNoE
May 29, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi7mBzdDHyY
May 29, 2018 10:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ua61Fz6
May 29, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsgWUq0fdKk
May 29, 2018 10:09 PM - Yumi: aw man, I like seeing Veho and Psionics content but i have to go. >.<
May 29, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/31DUb9A
May 29, 2018 10:19 PM - Veho: "This video contains content from Believe Music, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."
May 29, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: :C
May 29, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: lol, krikz now sells everdrive stuff trough amazon
May 29, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Believe Music"? I think that's a copyright troll company, they post BS claims over video content and Youtube just accepts it because why not
May 29, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: lol really?
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's interesting migles, you'd think Amazon wouldn't allow things like flashcarts and such on their site because of "piracy concerns"
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: yeah it is
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: https://krikzz.com/store/
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: check the a
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: top notice
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: but only a few products
May 29, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was just checking yeah
May 29, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: i think they charge in the normal store 20 bucks for shipping? or was it 14? i dont remember..
May 29, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: in amazon its a little expensier but free shipping
May 29, 2018 10:24 PM - Flame: yeah saw that before
May 29, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: flame, you going to buy the mega everdrive now?
May 29, 2018 10:25 PM - Flame: not now
May 29, 2018 10:25 PM - Flame: let me get the mega drive 1st and test it and see then
May 29, 2018 10:25 PM - Devin: I'm gonna bet someone hasn't noticed yet. People used to sell flashcarts on there and they were taken down.
May 29, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: trade for a pkmn crystal CIIB 
May 29, 2018 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was only $6 for shipping for my Mega Everdrive X5 from krikzz's store
May 29, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: tom for me it was like 20 :C
May 29, 2018 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The EZFlash Omega is on there, too apparently
May 29, 2018 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/EXSEK-EZFlash-Cartridge-gameboy-advance/dp/B01ALF0BKM
May 29, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a few DS flashcarts on there as well lol
May 29, 2018 10:27 PM - Flame: which one's tom
May 29, 2018 10:27 PM - Veho: https://vimeo.com/99921535
May 29, 2018 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Newest-2018-Micro-Memory-Adapter/dp/B07925WZ6N/ <
May 29, 2018 10:28 PM - migles: ho wait, i am wrong my shipping costed 6 bucks
May 29, 2018 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/2018-Micro-SDHC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B078Y2HR2S/ <
May 29, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: yeah i noticed that fake ez iv, i don't understand the brand thing, do they repack it, or its a counterfeit\rip off the original thing?
May 29, 2018 10:29 PM - Devin: They're all FBA too. That's funny.
May 29, 2018 10:29 PM - Flame: amazon probably doesnt know about them
May 29, 2018 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What fake EZFlash thing?
May 29, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: flame will you snitch for a 1 dollar coupon?
May 29, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: EXSEK branded omega
May 29, 2018 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Omega? That's a legit card lol
May 29, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: whats up with the brand?
May 29, 2018 10:31 PM - Flame: LMAO migles
May 29, 2018 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just a reseller
May 29, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 25 bucks isn't bad I might order that lol
May 29, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: get me a 3DS or something lol
May 29, 2018 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly buys them in bulk from EZFlash team and just resells them on Amazon
May 29, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flashcarts on Amazon? 
May 29, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: First time I've heard of that
May 29, 2018 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably get those same cards for like $10-$15 Psi lol
May 29, 2018 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently so Jdbye, I always thought they were always removed
May 29, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: damn shit ebay now learned about me, its showing plenty of stuff i want
May 29, 2018 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Exsek one doesn't have a picture of the cart  wanted to see if that had their branding on it too
May 29, 2018 10:34 PM - Flame: 25 bucks is over paying
May 29, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I don't know let me check ali lol
May 29, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: i just bid in another game <.<
May 29, 2018 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think those carts are all like 8 bucks on nds-card lol
May 29, 2018 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Except the EZFlash, (that price though )
May 29, 2018 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=146 < There you go Psi, $14 for a better card lol
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: but this one is the best: https://www.nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=575
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not better by a whole lot but eh
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yup
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: it even has a switch to change from NTRBOOt or nds card
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - Flame: nds-card.com the trust seller of gbatemp
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-New-Gold-Pro-Dual-Core-RTS-LTE-with-Card-Reader-for-R4-SD-SDHC/32870196098.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.49fa5072kB5Z1h&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_5711215_10059_308_100031_10103_10624_10623_1
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: flame
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - Flame: use the code flame to get 5% off
May 29, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: how do i stop myself from bidding in stuff now :C
May 29, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi how big are those sdhc cards lol
May 29, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: 32GB ?
May 29, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: or  phisical size
May 29, 2018 10:37 PM - Flame: @migles zero your bank account then you would have no money to bid with
May 29, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thought this card can work also well, compared to our ds game cartridge, still the cartridge is better, it's more stable, so if our cartridge already includes the games you like, we recommend you buy cartridge directly.
May 29, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You put your own MicroSD card in I would imagine up too like 128GB>
May 29, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: *stability*
May 29, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ? Maybe larger lol
May 29, 2018 10:38 PM - migles: speaking of bank account i must switch banks
May 29, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you missed the joke
May 29, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Of course those bootleggers are going to claim their bootlegs are better than flashcarts
May 29, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the dual core one is only 10.79 so could be good? lol
May 29, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the joke was it just says "SDHC" lol
May 29, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh yes need more dual core in my SDHC cards 
May 29, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: dual core is just the name, it is not dual core
May 29, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thanks captain obvious
May 29, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: psio that has timebomb most likely
May 29, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: dont fall for that marketing psio
May 29, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rts lite I believe is better than dual core
May 29, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: but why a flashcaart if you going to buy a 3DS
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Im not really sure about the differences but I think dual core is rts lite but without rts
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The RTS one is only 9 bucks lol
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I have no idea about gold pro
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - Flame: you can use that homebrew to run ds games off sd
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's all the same manufacturer
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should order all 3 just to be safe... lol
May 29, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: TWLoader still has far from perfect compatibility
May 29, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Back in the day you could get a dual core for like $4
May 29, 2018 10:42 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/twloader-ctr-mode-nds-app.448375/
May 29, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: An R4 snoopy for $2
May 29, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: And a r4ids.cn r4i gold for $9
May 29, 2018 10:43 PM - Flame: psio how many flashcarts do you have anyway?
May 29, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm for the DS 3 but only 1 still works lol
May 29, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than those none to be honest.
May 29, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have like 6 ds flashcarts
May 29, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: An ez3in1 somewhere
May 29, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 2 that broke I wont cry about though, I paid like 5 bucks for the both of them and they lasted about 2 years so meh lol
May 29, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: And an EFAII
May 29, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the M3 Simply still works though lol
May 29, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Would have had an ez4 but I sold that
May 29, 2018 10:45 PM - Flame: damn you an Amateur psio
May 29, 2018 10:45 PM - Flame: 1
May 29, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And can still play everything on the DS thanks to Wood Firmware  lol
May 29, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But since I have so many devices to emulate stuff on flash carts are sort of redundant to me lol
May 29, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have orig sc dsone, R4, ak2i, cyclods, cyclods, dstwo
May 29, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: second cyclods was meant to say cyclodsi but autocorrect happened
May 29, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 2 cards that broke on me where "R4" somethings I am sure super cheesy and with built in death switches since they both died at the same time.
May 29, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: i ahev i think a few AK2i, dsonei, dstwo
May 29, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish there was a way to fix them lol
May 29, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: i have a m3i zero
May 29, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: I skipped the first wave of slot 1 flashcarts like the ds-x and NinjaDS
May 29, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: but fuck knows what happened to it
May 29, 2018 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wanted a NinjaDS more than a dsx since it used memory cards and ds-x didn't have much space but the thing was twice as long as a regular ds cart
May 29, 2018 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still it would have fit in my pouch
May 29, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.superR4.com lol I found them
May 29, 2018 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Server nor found
May 29, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they where jenky new like 2 bucks each or something lol
May 29, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cart is pretty all white with a black and silver sticker that says R4 Super lol
May 29, 2018 11:02 PM - Flame: how did you brake them psio?
May 29, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/NsTzOJK They just quit working with in about a week of each other, super odd since the one I never used hardly lol
May 29, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other one was a daily driver
May 29, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I took one apart to see if there was some sort of physical damage but nope just something electrical or an efuse or something lol
May 29, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have it, if I ever get a microscope I can check it out under that, what I am curious about is there is the normal DS pins that connect to the DS, but if you open it there are like 6 more pins on the other side of the card maybe for firmware flashing? lol
May 29, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't really care about them, they where cheap but I just keep them out of curiosity lol
May 29, 2018 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe used for some sort of testing, so they could simply flip the board around to access some test pads to test if the parts were working correctly
May 29, 2018 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Could get out a multimeter and do some continuity testing or just backtrace the traces on the board, get schematics for the chips and see what exactly those pins go to
May 29, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/KG1ab1j
May 29, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGDiS8Dv8a8
May 29, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: "Could quark fusion be the new energy source" yeah in like 1000 years maybe.
May 29, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't the Red Dwarf feature Quark level fusion reactors for power? lol
May 29, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spacecraft_in_Red_Dwarf ohh Quark level matter anti matter engine lol
May 29, 2018 11:58 PM - Flame: did you seriously watch Red Dwarf psio?
May 29, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the show watched them all 
May 29, 2018 11:59 PM - Flame: wow nice
May 30, 2018 12:03 AM - Yumi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GDDeHVVN6M
May 30, 2018 12:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qgtcLPO.png
May 30, 2018 12:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ujakv8I.jpg
May 30, 2018 12:37 AM - Yumi: "legally edible" lol
May 30, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad they specified it's legal, otherwise I don't think I'd try that pig meat roll!
May 30, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that it's "fire resistant"
May 30, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tcstA
May 30, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tcG5g1m
May 30, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efLCtqStDOI
May 30, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tcNJLZJ
May 30, 2018 1:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 30, 2018 3:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eIm9Kcu.png
May 30, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dTJpV My brain tells me these are real just camera tricks... but damn they look like little models lol
May 30, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol I think I seen an X-ray with one inside a person....
May 30, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/05/29/2015205/intellivision-lives-tommy-tallarico-will-relaunch-1980s-console
May 30, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dT03L
May 30, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NFgHpAd Maybe Far Cry 5 isn't so far off lol
May 30, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/omiroXnw1ao
May 30, 2018 3:47 AM - Coto: it's super effective: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHKYUqCujZU
May 30, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5qYla-IOVo


----------



## TaigaChat (May 31, 2018)

May 30, 2018 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-44294418
May 30, 2018 6:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/bloodstained-curse-of-the-moon.805/ 
May 30, 2018 6:38 AM - Ericthegreat: You guys notice the spam
May 30, 2018 6:38 AM - Ericthegreat: 
May 30, 2018 7:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys notice my review 
May 30, 2018 7:22 AM - Chary: holy chicken nuggets the spambots are mad tonight
May 30, 2018 9:18 AM - migles: it's just psio in the shoutbox
May 30, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9KwYSq6OSQ&feature=em-uploademail
May 30, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: just use a pi
May 30, 2018 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At some point I would just say spend the money you would use on the SNES Mini + adapter + Thumb drive on just buying a Shield TV and gaining way more emulators and stuff lol
May 30, 2018 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if someone wanted it to look like a SNES though, that would be the only reason I would fork over the money for what is basically like you said a Pi in a case lol
May 30, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: or get a real snes and brag about being the real thing
May 30, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: or even get a non working one and put a pi inside lol
May 30, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hmmm now that's an idea
May 30, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: and vulnerable late night me decided to bid shit in ebay again
May 30, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: i like ebay gamble game :C
May 30, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: where i purposly bid a little over the current bid. just to raise the price, and risk it being me who purshaces it lol
May 30, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: yesterday i bid in a boktai game
May 30, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: always wanted it as well
May 30, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: because the solar sensor gimmick
May 30, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I like emulating that game better... you can control the sensor lol
May 30, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The DS version has cheats for it that let you do the same thing but on a flash cart (or in DraStic)
May 30, 2018 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r2E5GRXh8s
May 30, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: i know
May 30, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: i had been playing the game in my ds as well
May 30, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: but i just find its really neat where carts got special stuff in them and i like to collect that shit
May 30, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a CiB copy of Wario Ware Twisted that game is pretty cool lol
May 30, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has like a bulge in the cart for some sort of tilt sensor lol
May 30, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (WarioWare Touched is a way better game though,)
May 30, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiOyRujg5gQ
May 30, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: yeah that thing has a gyro sensor
May 30, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: its also neat
May 30, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: will you give it to me? 
May 30, 2018 2:03 PM - Flame: what do you think of the new pokemon games migles
May 30, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: the lets go?
May 30, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: quick crash grab
May 30, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: quick easy crash grab, not even disguissed
May 30, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: they did choose shit pallet town for the easy route as well
May 30, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it free right now?
May 30, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or some sort of DLC paid gimmick?
May 30, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: you know that's a spin off right flame?
May 30, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: psio: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-lets-go-eevee-and-lets-go-pikachu-announced.505694/
May 30, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: its basically pokemon go, without the gps, and in pallet town
May 30, 2018 2:11 PM - migles: at least you can fight trainers
May 30, 2018 2:12 PM - migles: i will wait until the switch os is reverse engineered so i can play it in a tablet emulator or something
May 30, 2018 2:16 PM - Flame: but we going party like its 1999 again
May 30, 2018 2:28 PM - Flame: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/facebook/000/824/348/fba.jpg
May 30, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: hey psio
May 30, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: was the gif sound dude banned or something?
May 30, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: why the second channel?
May 30, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: wow that enimem at 9 minutes 
May 30, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: ho
May 30, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: its just an advertising video for an asus phone, very cool idea tough https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgnUqYSxflg
May 30, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think they did have some sort of drama but yeah there is like 3 or 4 channels now lol
May 30, 2018 2:40 PM - Veho: 
May 30, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 38 days on a single charge?
May 30, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the battery nuclear or something? lol
May 30, 2018 2:41 PM - Veho: I have a Nokia dumb phone as a second phone, it has 800 mAh and runs for a week on a single charge, active use.
May 30, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: psio, 38 days on standby*
May 30, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: Imagine that with one of the modern smartphone batteries.
May 30, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho just imagine if they had put like a 8,000 mAh battery in lol
May 30, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: probably they also mean with all apps turned off and no sim card ;O;
May 30, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no sound no backlight 
May 30, 2018 2:43 PM - Veho: Flagship phones have 3000mAh batteries easy.
May 30, 2018 2:43 PM - Veho: And they need to be charged daily  ;O;
May 30, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my wife's phone is like 2,000 or something it's decent
May 30, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: my phone lasts a week in standby
May 30, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phonearena.com/phones/ZTE-ZMAX_id8924
May 30, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More than I thought lol
May 30, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: i mean, without touching it for a week lol
May 30, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew. I complained to the chinese seller about my damaged Switch screen, and they told me they could give me a "$2 compensation" for my damaged item
May 30, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers lol
May 30, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Decided to open a dispute on Aliexpress for a full refund since they're being dicks
May 30, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: nice job tom
May 30, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: now get a free screen
May 30, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 30, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least I know it really was just a bad screen on that Switch and not a bad mobo
May 30, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: bortz in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2cEELFP1Ro
May 30, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: what do you mean by damaged screen? it doesn't work at all or works half?
May 30, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean the original screen. The backlight died on that, which is rather unusual to happen on a brand new device after two days of use. So I wasn't sure if the original screen itself was dead, or if the motherboard got damaged
May 30, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I ordered the replacement screen on the chance that it was just the screen, and the new screen arrived damage but the backlight still turns on
May 30, 2018 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I know now that the motherboard on the Switch is all fine and dandy, it really just needs a screen replacement
May 30, 2018 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is super easy, BTW, kudos to Nintendo for making it balls simple to open and repair their stuff
May 30, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only trouble I had was pulling one of the little ribbon cables through from the front to the mobo of the Switch, but that's only because I took the lazy way and didn't take the whole mobo out of the Switch so I had like 2cm of an opening to work with
May 30, 2018 2:56 PM - Veho: Are you trying to imply you need more than 2cm?  ;O;
May 30, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just use a totally different screen like a 10 inch tablet screen  lol
May 30, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make my own Switch XL
May 30, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that Been Heck guy could do it lol
May 30, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ben
May 30, 2018 3:04 PM - Veho: Use a 17'' monitor.
May 30, 2018 3:04 PM - Veho: Bean heck.
May 30, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch XXXL lol
May 30, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably achieve that using one of those "Raspberry Pi" 10.1 screens they have. Would just need to make yourself a tiny little dock so you can connect via HDMI. Obviously you couldn't do the portable "touchscreen only" stuff with it (at least, for legit OS stuff, could probably do Linux stuff), but that's ok since no games are "portable only"
May 30, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/10-1inch-HDMI-LCD-Capacitive-case/dp/B01CU7VX5Q < Ah, kinda like that
May 30, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a tiny dock thing, shove the Switch in there with a battery pack, and there you go
May 30, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Switch XL
May 30, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I used 4 car batteries to give the Switch XXXL 800,000 mAh for loads of play time!"
May 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom would it run in docked mode? Lol
May 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It would have to
May 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, with this config
May 30, 2018 3:08 PM - Flame: my jig for the switch came today... how do i even use it?
May 30, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's sub 720? Can the Switch run lower than 720P?
May 30, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe so
May 30, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think lowest it can run is 480p
May 30, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 480P Doom sweet lol
May 30, 2018 3:11 PM - Flame: i ordered so much things the past week... i cant even remember what i ordered
May 30, 2018 3:11 PM - Flame: lol
May 30, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Doom runs at like 600P on the Switch in most areas lol
May 30, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
May 30, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it uses "dynamic resolutions" to help with performance shit on all consoles
May 30, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know on release it'd drop from 1080p to 900p on the Xboner cuz of the dynamic thing
May 30, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: anyone played this game? https://youtu.be/HqCvalzG8EY?t=3m9s
May 30, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox one X is 1080P?
May 30, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is, really, a kind of decent solution to getting heavy graphical games to run well-ish on consoles without having to sacrifice graphical fidelity.
May 30, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: is there like similair racing games where they do that? twist the world\perspective of the universe
May 30, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: that seems really awesome
May 30, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure The Crew 2 doesn't come out for another month migles
May 30, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: lol video is from 2017
May 30, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: really tought it was out
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: but is there similair games that do that? really seems awesome, the perspective change thing
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: like racing in a highway, do a turn and sudendly the ocean is in the sky
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't know of any racing games that do
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Animal Crossing games do that though IIRC
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: not fun when that happens in real life tough ;O;
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play Project Cars migles 
May 30, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or something similar, anyways
May 30, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: animal crossing? that's now what i mean lol
May 30, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't know of any racing games that do
May 30, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Animal Crossing games do that though IIRC
May 30, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: thoose clips where the world change in the crew 2 seems soooo great, but i am betting it's just a thing that happens in like 2-3 places
May 30, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: animal crossing just has a very round world thing
May 30, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: i mean really shifting the world as you go lol
May 30, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Burn out paradise?
May 30, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: that boat racing seems really cool if you later do a jump and end up a roller coaster ocean thing
May 30, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: paradise is just a standard open world game lol not what i meant, see the clip: https://youtu.be/HqCvalzG8EY?t=3m9s
May 30, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YuAxXY9o4aI
May 30, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hydro Thunder?
May 30, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh you mean like Inception lol
May 30, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: exactly! thank you!
May 30, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: i mean thank you, thats right like the inception movie
May 30, 2018 3:24 PM - migles: that hydro thunder game even if its not what i meant, seems really cool btw
May 30, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure that's just a separate race mode of the game migles, and not how the whole game is rendered
May 30, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: Pikachu use Hydro Thunde!!!!
May 30, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9g8QHWJDt0
May 30, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hydro Thunder is great on the PS1 or N64 or Dreamcast!!!!
May 30, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of my favorite older racing games
May 30, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: OHHH now i remember Hydro Thunder!!!! after i googled it
May 30, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 version is the most impressive to me in that they managed to do a good job on the conversion
May 30, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I've ever played Hydro Thunder myself
May 30, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dreamcast version is arcade perfect of course lol
May 30, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mostly just played Wave Race 64 in those days lol
May 30, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's great give it a whirl on ePSXe download the unlock everything cheat and have a blast 
May 30, 2018 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, can't be bothered to play old racers these days lol
May 30, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: wave race XD
May 30, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: i fucking had the demo
May 30, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: only played that demo
May 30, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep it and Road Rash on my tablet for a quick fix of old race games lol
May 30, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: yeah sadly old racing games are just not appealing anymore unless its a childhood thing, even that.. if i am playing a racing game i want to be stunned by the graphics...
May 30, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And some N64 games and arcade... Well like 150GBs lll
May 30, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Project Cars and my race wheel have ruined every other sim racer for me lol
May 30, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oddly I've yet to bother trying Project Cars 2
May 30, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I torrented it when it came out, but haven't bothered installing it or playing it
May 30, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried part 1 was too sim for me
May 30, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like more arcade race or maxed out sim like GT 3 or 4
May 30, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gran Turismo 3 best sim race game in my opinion
May 30, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Played the hell out of that lol
May 30, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't usually like sim or arcade racers in general myself ha, I have to be in a specific mood for them otherwise I just get mostly bored
May 30, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lately though I've been playing a lot of those "Simulation" games lol. PC Building Simulator, House Flipper, Euro Truck Simulator and such
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much all of them are boring as all hell, but apparently I just like boring shit
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: lol i feel you
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still have to get around to installing God of War on my PS4 and such
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC building sim? Lol
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: when i was a kid i couldn't play a damn stealth game because boring
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/621060/PC_Building_Simulator/ <
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: but nowadays stealth games are really ok and preferable for me
May 30, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an...interesting game lol
May 30, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: that game is shit lol
May 30, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can either build PCs in a sandbox mode, or do a "Career mode" where you just fix peoples PCs lol
May 30, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, it's not really a great game lol
May 30, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's a a good game to just sort of mindlessly play lol
May 30, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: building real pc's is way way more funner
May 30, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if it was an Apple store sim that would be hilarious
May 30, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: altough i would rather play a car building simulator game than building a car lol
May 30, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "no matter how much you pay we can't fix it...."
May 30, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a bit of humor to it though, like this old lady who wants the basic-est of most basic PC ever and then after you build that she starts requesting things like an i7 7700k and 32GB of RAM and a GTX 1080 and shit because her "grandson said so" lol
May 30, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how I feel with House Flipper migles lol
May 30, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would rather play that than go around doing shit in my house
May 30, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/613100/House_Flipper/ <
May 30, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: wow
May 30, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: never heard about that game
May 30, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only a couple weeks old
May 30, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's...interesting. Real shit, just like PC building simulator and such, but a good game to just mindlessly play
May 30, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still better than gay guy flipper lol
May 30, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: wow
May 30, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: i want to play that shit
May 30, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: never touhgt i would be playing a game about doing shores
May 30, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd give it a "Yeah torrent it" lol
May 30, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: is it available in gog?
May 30, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next up will be sewer repair simulation
May 30, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: aw no, no easy gog download website pirate :C
May 30, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think so, just on Steam AFAIK
May 30, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plumbing sim lol
May 30, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't be surprised if someone was developing a "plumbing simulator" Psi lol
May 30, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This toilet is clogged reach in and unclog it by hand?
May 30, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: you are thinking of goat simulator?
May 30, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol goat sim aka dating sim in some places lol
May 30, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have most of those games on my shield tv
May 30, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: never botheres to try that shit
May 30, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: seems like a joke
May 30, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I put 7 whole hours into the PC version when it came out lol
May 30, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are kinda fun in short burst still trying to unlock everything in the original
May 30, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically just a well-made meme game
May 30, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: seing that intellivision mini console news
May 30, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: just remembered, is there any news about a gameboy mini thing announced?
May 30, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: really curious to see how nintendo will pull that crap
May 30, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not many great games on intellivision
May 30, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they announce anything at all it's more likely to be at E3 instead of now
May 30, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: when is the e3
May 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: like june 13th or around that time
May 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In a couple weeks
May 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10-11 days from now IIRC
May 30, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: nice
May 30, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: i just had toast sandwich.... fucking beautiful
May 30, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: *kisses tip of fingers*
May 30, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: did you hired an hooker to make you the sandwich?
May 30, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: flame, i did bid in a boktai listing, what do you think about that?
May 30, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: the funny thing i wish i did, cause im lazy to make anymore...
May 30, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: boktai is a gem of a game
May 30, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: ^^
May 30, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: so if i win it, will you be happy?
May 30, 2018 4:05 PM - Flame: very. cause that will be your present to me right?
May 30, 2018 4:06 PM - Flame: RIGHT!?
May 30, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: i am still waiting for the pkmn crystal CIB you promissed
May 30, 2018 4:06 PM - Flame: tom how much of GoW have you backup'd so far
May 30, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't played it at all
May 30, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't even installed it yet
May 30, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't even transferred it to my USB drive yet lol
May 30, 2018 4:09 PM - Flame: no, i mean how even downloaded it yet
May 30, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I finished yesterday? Lol
May 30, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Started torrenting Monster Hunter World and Horizon Zero Dawn this morning, cuz I forgot to start it last night
May 30, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: dude im still like less then 10%
May 30, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2privatetracker ;O;
May 30, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: why yes i would love an invention to that private tracker
May 30, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: thanks tom
May 30, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too bad, I don't have any ;O;
May 30, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: i thought you was my brother from another mother
May 30, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: psio is the father
May 30, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: BlueFox gui is one annoying kid
May 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could just signing up on that one BIT site, you know, the one for GAMER people, who like .CHeese and such 
May 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have PS4 stuff now IIRC
May 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And decent seeders
May 30, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, decent enough for a registration private tracker lol
May 30, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: thanks
May 30, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would suggest using some randomized username/password BS though, cuz their site is about as secure as migles' mom's vagina
May 30, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I can't decide if I want to buy a shitty PCIe NVMe drive or a not so shitty SATA NVMe drive for my laptop
May 30, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: i always use randomized stuff
May 30, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty PCIe drive supposedly has lifespan issues, but it's also about twice as fast as the decent SATA NVMe for only $20 more
May 30, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either one will be miles better than the potato 5400RPM 1TB HDD I have though
May 30, 2018 4:23 PM - LittleFlame: nothing wrong with that for a massive storage drive
May 30, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: tom get a samsung :;C
May 30, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: nvme
May 30, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: like mine :C
May 30, 2018 4:24 PM - LittleFlame: Kingston is decent too
May 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No thanks, I don't want to spend $250 on 500GB lol
May 30, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: ho right
May 30, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: get a good sata then, i don't understand why they make sata ones lol
May 30, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: i mean, better last more?
May 30, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's really down to just price per GB for the most part
May 30, 2018 4:25 PM - LittleFlame: welcome to America even our SSDS are overpriced
May 30, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: wait
May 30, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: you are a different flame
May 30, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: you are an impostor
May 30, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'll probably just go with the WD one
May 30, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a decent enough price for a 500GB SSD IMO
May 30, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These days anyways lol
May 30, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: will the real flame please stand up
May 30, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: *stands up*
May 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll likely get a 960 Evo for my gaming desktop though, would probably see better use there than my laptop
May 30, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I guess 970 Evo now, since those just came out this month
May 30, 2018 5:07 PM - Minox: I kind of want to get a 1TB SSD to replace my dying 3.5" steam drive
May 30, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: why not like a 4tb for steam stuff?
May 30, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: normal hdd
May 30, 2018 5:26 PM - Devin: Yeah, just bought a 4TB HDD for my games and a 250GB 960 EVO for my OS.
May 30, 2018 5:26 PM - Devin: I was originally going to get an M.2 drive but my motherboard doesn't support it's higher speeds.
May 30, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: "higher speeds"
May 30, 2018 5:49 PM - Titanica: Hello person, reading the Shoutbox Thread for no reason. Congratulations on finding this message buried in the billions of other ones. I hope you have a wonderful day!
May 30, 2018 5:55 PM - Coto: 1TB SSD = 1 golden brick $$
May 30, 2018 5:56 PM - Coto: half a kidney
May 30, 2018 5:57 PM - Coto: I have one 250GB SSD Intel. thanks to that I was able to code ToolchainGenericDS
May 30, 2018 5:57 PM - Coto: otherwise the compilation sessions would be unbearable
May 30, 2018 5:58 PM - Coto: would've been*
May 30, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/seagates-2tb-firecuda-solid-state-hard-drive-is-on-sale-for-dollar80/
May 30, 2018 6:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gGQOu6n.png
May 30, 2018 6:21 PM - Minox: 1TB SSDs aren't that expensive at this point
May 30, 2018 6:21 PM - Minox: sure, they're not cheap but if you want one it's not like it costs your left arm and leg
May 30, 2018 6:22 PM - Joe88: thats a hybrid drive
May 30, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I thought it was odd too, plus it's Seagate  lol
May 30, 2018 6:29 PM - Minox: hybrid drives are more or less snake oil from what I gather
May 30, 2018 6:29 PM - Minox: there's little to nothing to gain from using them
May 30, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably Minox, use a 480GB SSD and like 4 normal hard drives lol
May 30, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: This is cheap, at least.
May 30, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah if I was doing a budget build it would be tough to beat the price.
May 30, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: ...wait, it's not.
May 30, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: It's cheap for a hybrid drive but not cheap cheap.
May 30, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Regular hdds are half the price.
May 30, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Laaaame.
May 30, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah true you could get a normal Seagate for the price lol
May 30, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: half the even lol
May 30, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJbYW3ogrbE
May 30, 2018 6:34 PM - Minox: I currently use a 500GB NVMe one and a 250GB SATA one
May 30, 2018 6:34 PM - Minox: would love to have a third to eliminate the general crappiness of mechanical drives from my computer
May 30, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't mind mechanical drives for storage, but for booting and running programs I do love SSD's lol
May 30, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My NVMe slot (forgot the name) is still virgin lol
May 30, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time they where like 2X the price for less capacity but like 4X performance... I went cheaper with a SATA III based SSD lol
May 30, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still nice like 480MB's a second write and 550 reads or something.
May 30, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2000MBs a second for the NVMe sounds pretty nice though lol
May 30, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom damn Horizon Zero Dawn is 40GB's??? lol I am so not ready for 4K gaming lol
May 30, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does look cool though, you will have to let us know how great it is 
May 30, 2018 7:01 PM - Coto: 4k games I think streaming-in-game whatever would benefit: just get a card that can do 4k and u pay for online streaming whatever gaming
May 30, 2018 7:02 PM - Coto: should be profitable for 3rd parties and the gamer lol
May 30, 2018 7:02 PM - Coto: of course you can have a pc that costs a leg and a liver, but still
May 30, 2018 7:02 PM - DinohScene: Mechanical drives for storage all day everyday
May 30, 2018 7:02 PM - DinohScene: mass storage n what not
May 30, 2018 7:05 PM - Coto: that wy game devs focus on content, patches and 8k shit, like wow has been for the last 20 years
May 30, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh my mechanical drives are all stuffed  lol
May 30, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like to just break down and buy some like 10TB drives lol
May 30, 2018 7:06 PM - DinohScene: samer
May 30, 2018 7:06 PM - DinohScene: I also need 4TB+ drives
May 30, 2018 7:07 PM - DinohScene: 7 of em
May 30, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom damn Horizon Zero Dawn is 40GB's??? lol I am so not ready for 4K gaming lol < Yeah, one of the bigger games and such lol
May 30, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished Demon's Souls so now onto hacking my PS4 lol
May 30, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6OS_mPRD0Y damn
May 30, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's one of the few few few games on the PS4 that actually looked like something I would play
May 30, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one and Detroit but my hype level for Detroit died down a lot when it turned out to be basically a choose your own adventure book.
May 30, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Detroit Become Human didn't look all that good to me from the beginning TBH
May 30, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bang, 15 seconds and now my PS4 is hax0rz
May 30, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 30, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to install God of War
May 30, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just started transferring Horizon Zero Dawn from my seedbox to my PC, so that'll take forever lol
May 30, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am considering buying a PS4 they got them for like 250 bucks in same places.
May 30, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-PlayStation-4-Slim-500GB-Gaming-Console-Black-CUH-2115A/536117094
May 30, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might be worth it at this point, though you'll wanna make sure it's not on latest so you can get the h4x0rz
May 30, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Can someone please check something for me:
May 30, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: http://www.gauswheel.com/catalog/
May 30, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: What prices are you getting?
May 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Coto: a leg and a liver prices
May 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: Wut.
May 30, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $499, $399, $299
May 30, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And $199
May 30, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: Right. I think the site got Croatian kunas confused with Euros because it's showing me ridiculously low prices.
May 30, 2018 7:22 PM - Veho: I might try ordering, just to see what happens.
May 30, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd say do it 
May 30, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then if it's more, just cancel it ;O;
May 30, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it works, buy it, get it, tell them about the broken price, wait for them to fix it, and then return it for the higher price 
May 30, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Same prices as Tom here
May 30, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=Croatian+kunas&safe=off&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS799&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiynOvylK7bAhWBm1kKHcrBDkUQ_AUICigB&biw=1511&bih=735
May 30, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your money looks cool
May 30, 2018 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's probably just a display glitch though TBH, the payment processor probably displays the actual price
May 30, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's like aliexpress you gotta check everything 20 times and then check your bank and check check check lol
May 30, 2018 7:28 PM - Flame: tom you know the games we are "backing up" do we need to fake sign them?
May 30, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the prices but the reliability leaves something to be desired
May 30, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame probably like the Brazilian method?
May 30, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's a scene pkg, no
May 30, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's a legit pkg from Sony, yes
May 30, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Scene dumps are usually already fake signed
May 30, 2018 7:29 PM - Flame: oh okay. just to make sure
May 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: PR, I have a dedicated account just for online purchases. I transfer the exact price to it and then use it to pay for stuff.
May 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost done installing God of War lol
May 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Flame: next we need that steamOS hack to be ported and we are all set
May 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: Even if someone steals the account they wouldn't be able to withdraw anything.
May 30, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to do that with a prepaid debit card, before I could be bothered to setup a bank account
May 30, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was quite useful really
May 30, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho sounds like my bank account 
May 30, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like multiple accounts but my bank let me set up one for online stuff
May 30, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bank of America because America fuck yeah! lol
May 30, 2018 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhhhh God of Waaar
May 30, 2018 7:32 PM - Flame: what happened ?
May 30, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be better if it was God of Waahhhh!!! like War Hammer Tom  lol
May 30, 2018 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It worked ;O;
May 30, 2018 7:33 PM - Flame: did you need to start that mira thingy for you to install god of war
May 30, 2018 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just need HEN activated to install PKGs
May 30, 2018 7:36 PM - Flame: hen? the one where you connect ps4 to your pc with the web browser and you select HEN?
May 30, 2018 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes
May 30, 2018 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the Homebrew Enabler, allows the installation of fake pkgs
May 30, 2018 7:37 PM - Flame: right right too much info right now
May 30, 2018 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then of course you'll have to enable HEN after every reboot so you can use the fake signed pkgs
May 30, 2018 7:38 PM - Flame: i forgot you can use that android app too which was updated
May 30, 2018 7:38 PM - Flame: PS4 serve3
May 30, 2018 7:39 PM - Flame: maybe if i didnt download like a million things i would be at the same stage as you tom
May 30, 2018 7:39 PM - Flame: lol
May 30, 2018 7:39 PM - Flame: GOD DAMN YOU LINUX DISTROS
May 30, 2018 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 30, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Candy in Randy Destroys Candy's V is not a Linux Distro 
May 30, 2018 7:42 PM - Flame: ive seen more weird names of distros
May 30, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 30, 2018 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm really only torrenting like 3 games and that's it for me
May 30, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/13-weird-and-wonderful-niche-linux-distros-of-2017
May 30, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would I want Linux on my PS4? I have a billion PCs sitting around here for that
May 30, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it's the thing that will stop me from buying a PS4
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me there is like 2 games I would try and only 1 of them looks like it would get any playtime.
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Flame: @Tom so you can play steamOS and play the latest football manager
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But why would I want to do that Flame?
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a gaming PC
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I wanted to play shitty Football Managers
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd play it
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My
May 30, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gaming PC
May 30, 2018 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 30, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom Linux is freedom!!! lol
May 30, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: you have a very valid point tom but im always going to be about what shitty homebrew and linux can i run on consoles
May 30, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 30, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I could just put Linux on my gaming PC ;O;
May 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: fuck your gaming pc 
May 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: linux on ps4 ftw
May 30, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VyDenAZ.mp4
May 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Flame: i wish we had a coldboot hack tho........................
May 30, 2018 7:54 PM - Flame: which can run linux and steamOS
May 30, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: flame there is that hack
May 30, 2018 7:54 PM - Flame: fuck im lazy i need to backup my ps4 games but cant be brothered
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: it costs money
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h5vxRuW
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: buy a real tablet ;O;
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, it seems unlikely we'll see any kind of coldboot hack for PS4 these days
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SzldiKj.jpg
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Flame: why what happened tom?
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: has the locked down BIOS? lol
May 30, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: "Draw me like one of your slave girls"
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Flame: migles a real tablet?
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Duo8: still waiting for that switch cfw
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Flame: wtf you talking about
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For coldboot hacks, we'd need an exploit in bootloader
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it seems like Sony didn't fuck up Bootloader much
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond that Rest mode exploit thing perhaps
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Duo8: or the menu lol
May 30, 2018 7:56 PM - Flame: tablet is waste of money
May 30, 2018 7:57 PM - Duo8: yes get a umpc
May 30, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom why they no use that meltdown or what ever to get the boot loader keys 
May 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though with the Rest Point thing, wouldn't work for 5.05 since Sony changed keys after it was found
May 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Duo8: and then what lol
May 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Duo8: what is the rest thing?
May 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Flame: psio i heard something about that but no skilled hacker want to take the rask of the hammer of sony
May 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://wololo.net/2018/02/05/ps4-rest-mode-exploit-revealed-vpikhur-5-xx-firmware/ <
May 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds about right Flame, if I was a hacker... I would find some rube on here who didn't care and release all my hacks through him... lol
May 30, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony can sue the guy in Zimbabway or what ever lol
May 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: lol.... didnt hackers use some guy on here
May 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: to relase the wii u stuff
May 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
May 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom why they no use that meltdown or what ever to get the boot loader keys  < Prolly cuz custom AMD CPU = no Meltdown problem
May 30, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: he also had the DSi hacks too
May 30, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or it's just different enough to be hard to discover
May 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if anyone has tried to MRI a chip while it was on... lol
May 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talk about brute forcing a key lol
May 30, 2018 8:02 PM - Duo8: wait the ps4 signs kernel on device or something
May 30, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably fry in like .2 second
May 30, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h5lTJ lol
May 30, 2018 8:21 PM - Duo8: i just read the slide and i don't get it
May 30, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZbDMsoI
May 30, 2018 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NtePSyx.png
May 30, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, time to see what this "SUPER MEGA EDGY" Agony game is all about
May 30, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: It's about agony.
May 30, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: Says so in the title.
May 30, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's about my wife lol
May 30, 2018 9:12 PM - Veho: How do you feel about "The binding of Isaac",
May 30, 2018 9:12 PM - Veho: AKA the definition of edgy.
May 30, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/5/30/17409090/playstation-plus-free-games-june-2018
May 30, 2018 9:19 PM - Veho: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Luxury-2-passenger-garden-electric-mini_60762443288.html?spm=a2700.7735675.2017115.100.Au5YR6
May 30, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks like fun and no pollution! Lol
May 30, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/05/30/google-assistant-fired-a-gun-we-need-to-talk/
May 30, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK Google delete this mofo! Lol
May 30, 2018 9:26 PM - Veho: My God the level of fucking wank in that article, and in that video, and in related discussion.
May 30, 2018 9:26 PM - Veho: "boo hoo AI will kill us all"
May 30, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I hope so Veho
May 30, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI killing humans has been a dream of mine since I was just a calculator
May 30, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/ataris-retro-console-launches-pre-orders-quickly-crash-1826424433/amp
May 30, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pre-Ryzen APU = fuck that shit
May 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom it's only 340 dollars what do you expect PS4 levels of performance? Lol
May 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW can get new PS4 cheaper... And it too comes with a PS4 controller lol
May 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they could've put Ryzen APU in the thing and probably still kept the same cost
May 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the next version ssshh spoiling the business plan  lol
May 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Ryzen 3 2200G APU is like $100 retail, and it probably shits on this Atari BS lol
May 30, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But pro model will cost 599 us dollars
May 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if we could get funding we could knock something better out have it made in China lol
May 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Pirate Box Extreme
May 30, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally just name it that
May 30, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hype and insane name alone will generate all the advertisement you could ever want
May 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Minox: I think you underestimate how much cases cost to make
May 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Minox: molds alone can cost a rather big premium
May 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In China plastic is cheap like child labor lol
May 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Minox we use the molds from the Jaguar lol
May 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap they turned them into dental crap lol
May 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1q5252/til_when_atari_went_bankrupt_they_sold_the_jaguar/
May 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/270191-amd-needs-more-7nm-capacity-than-globalfoundries-can-provide
May 30, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7nm is a big order?
May 30, 2018 10:03 PM - Veho: Looks like a very tiny order to me  
May 30, 2018 10:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lWu0hzn
May 30, 2018 11:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qNJOehA
May 31, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Awwwwww
May 31, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Where's randomizer, he needs to see this
May 31, 2018 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi im sure you already knew about that atari thing
May 31, 2018 12:24 AM - Veho: I wonder, if we @the_randomizer
May 31, 2018 12:24 AM - Veho: Will it tag him when the shoutbox bot posts it in the shoutbox thread.
May 31, 2018 12:39 AM - VinsCool: Let's try
May 31, 2018 12:40 AM - VinsCool: @the_randomizer
May 31, 2018 12:40 AM - VinsCool: also foxesss!!!!
May 31, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool was here  and I missed it  lol
May 31, 2018 1:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YAOKpea.mp4
May 31, 2018 1:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spam bots are here too, did you miss that? 
May 31, 2018 2:10 AM - Veho: Yes.
May 31, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://fat.gfycat.com/AdeptThinArawana.gif
May 31, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spam bots are my one weakness!
May 31, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel I must reply to poorly worded Chinese advertisements lol
May 31, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3xM0dRA
May 31, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EBrIT5V
May 31, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/euXFQjS
May 31, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mnjJRNP
May 31, 2018 2:59 AM - Veho: Booobies.
May 31, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice ones too! lol
May 31, 2018 3:01 AM - Veho: Well, big ones in any case.
May 31, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She looks like she would be good for snuggle


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 1, 2018)

May 31, 2018 4:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/B0BxfqR
May 31, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: 12:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qNJOehA
May 31, 2018 11:21 AM - migles: ^^ nice butt
May 31, 2018 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Haha those lyrics fit so well
May 31, 2018 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: One of the things we learned in driving ed was that trailers take a long ass time to stop
May 31, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: lol
May 31, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: you need a driving ed to learn that?
May 31, 2018 12:36 PM - migles: what about the newton first p
May 31, 2018 12:36 PM - migles: *first law
May 31, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/tvjaYCn
May 31, 2018 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I suppose not, but actually being shown in person how long it takes to stop is more effective at getting the point across
May 31, 2018 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Newtons first law doesn't really help
May 31, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zmnQDJp
May 31, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/samsung-cranks-out-industrys-first-32gb-ddr4-modules-for-gaming-laptops/ whew, just what I need!
May 31, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking about grabbing another 8GB stick for my laptop, but goddamn like $80+ for a single 8GB stick of DDR4 ._.
May 31, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: love when sites now tell me "do you accept our cookies" and i can just say no and continue using the website
May 31, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you don't have to accept cookies, that's not something that stops you from using a site
May 31, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: i mean, usually before you had that message that didn't go away until you click accept
May 31, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: when visiting the first time
May 31, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: and covers the whole scree
May 31, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say I've ever been to a site that does that myself
May 31, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: now since the EU thing, sites got a "refuse" option which i can click and continue using the website, before this either you accepted or needed to use an addblocker\other means to show you the page
May 31, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: tom have a look: https://imgur.com/GUFM5kl
May 31, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/OiXzdVp
May 31, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've never seen that page, ever
May 31, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0 Someone installed a raspberry pi in a NES cart as an add on chip... lol nice.
May 31, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: and heres a thing only gamer seems to do, there is an option to continue the site with adblock lol https://imgur.com/3K6S9Qd
May 31, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: tom, thats because you are in the US
May 31, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: try with a vpn or someshit to change into an eu IP and check if it appears for ya
May 31, 2018 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter migles, when sites updated their privacy policy, they update so it applies to _all_ users.
May 31, 2018 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK, there aren't any sites that have split EU and US users with separate privacy policies for each
May 31, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: then how come you never seen that notice?
May 31, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno. Doesn't show up when I use an EU based proxy, either
May 31, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: there was already theese kind of messages before, but now they all changed with options to customize what stuff an user accepts lol
May 31, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: even if you go in private\icognito mode?
May 31, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, not there either
May 31, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: privacy lol migles there are like a dozen agencies watching everything you do online 
May 31, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: i mean, now that i accepted\refused if i want that thing to show up again, i must use icognito (because i got the cookie that says that i refused lol)
May 31, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: dozen?
May 31, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: you mean thousans ?
May 31, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, silly Psi don't you know! Every person is assigned a super secret "spy on you" person!
May 31, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They track everything you do online!
May 31, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then share all the funny stuff with their friends 
May 31, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: i forgot which page, but the other day i opened a shoutbox link, maybe one of psios, showed this stuff as usual because i never visited the site. this site here gave a list of trackers and companies they sell the data, it was hundreds in a list lol
May 31, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: psio what website is that you visit for news?
May 31, 2018 3:57 PM - Titanica: Hello, all. May I join the conversation?
May 31, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
May 31, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 31, 2018 3:58 PM - Titanica: ;(
May 31, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: go away
May 31, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: psio
May 31, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: what is a reverse emulation?
May 31, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, I wonder if the Shitbox thread shows shouts before they're edited or after 
May 31, 2018 3:59 PM - Titanica: Alrighty...bye D;
May 31, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Note to self, check shitbox thread tomorrow
May 31, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: i think the shoutbox bot only is activated at a soecific time in which it copies all the the text into the thread?
May 31, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: like, once a day every 12PM
May 31, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But does the Shitbox archive deleted posts?
May 31, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because obviously it uses an archive, since it appears to grab every shout for that day
May 31, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not just ones visible in the full page shitbox
May 31, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles reverse emulation he had a SNES emulator running on the pi he installed into a NES cart playing on a NES... Sort of like an ultra FX chip for the NES lol
May 31, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the "people watching you" they use scrape data like looking for key words. Echelon was one system in use for a long time but I think they have phased it out unless it's just the name of the program
May 31, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: LOL
May 31, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine by now they have some sort of "AI" that can actually weed out intent like just saying bomb no longer triggers the machine to kick it up to a person to review lol
May 31, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 31, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: emulating a nes in a pi, using that pi as a nes cart, and make the nes run that lol
May 31, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: he spends the entire half of the video explaining about jokes
May 31, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: so yeah, its funny he is right
May 31, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what I would be more curious about is if he could do the same on the SNES and make it way way way better... lol
May 31, 2018 4:07 PM - Flame: hello you wankers
May 31, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean the SNES was designed from the ground up to have chips added too it, where the NES it was sort of an afterthought.
May 31, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame what I am doing with my other hand is none of your business  lol
May 31, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: what about running a snes inside a pi inside a nes?
May 31, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Dear friend,  we are sorry for the trouble, understand your feeling, it is annoying to get the item does not reach expectation after waiting long. we can refund you $2 as compensation,  Could you please kindly cancel the dispute for us at present  you know it hurts us heavily." Lol, chinese seller I bought the Switch screen from still wants to only give up $2 for a refund for my broken Switch
May 31, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asked me to "cancel the dispute" cuz they know they're gonna lose
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: and yet still only give 2bucks
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: how much was the screen?
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom some of those companies there are bastards
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Joe88: had that happen but usually they offer full refund
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What one is it?
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $22 total, including shipping
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-LCD-Screen-Display-Original-Replacement-Parts-Professional-Touch-Screen-Replacement-For-Nintend-Switch-NS-Console/32845456800.html <
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: lol
May 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 2 bucks "We still want 20 dollars for broke shit!" lol
May 31, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A 10% refund for a product that came damaged because of their shitty packaging? Max kek mr. china man
May 31, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: i am reaylly surprised they insisted in the 2 bucks, when sending that letter they seem really desesperate of the dispute
May 31, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/tbVxVfV.jpg < This was the box it came in
May 31, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As you can see, it was totally and wonderfully protected 
May 31, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: tom, you did that hole, dont lie
May 31, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Store No.1945312 China This store has been open since Oct 18, 2015
May 31, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird they have a decent rep for China lol
May 31, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 31, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish I made that hole
May 31, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: WHY YOU PLAY GAME? SWITCH NO GOOD! HERE TWO DOLLAR!
May 31, 2018 4:12 PM - Duo8: lol you could just dispute with ali
May 31, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put your penis in it? lol
May 31, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did, that was their reply to the dispute Duo lol
May 31, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMXnrRY_sCE New console wars lol
May 31, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Meanwhile we can solve the problem via communication and dispute help us nothing but harm. Many inconvenience hope you understand"
May 31, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA "We're gonna lose, please just take the $2"
May 31, 2018 4:13 PM - Duo8: wow no one ever bother to type the number in my nickname
May 31, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 2 dollars they sucky sucky lol
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DuoB 
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: sucky sucky y u no likely likely?
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Duo8: well you can go all out with it
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Duo8: speaking of ali
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have another 4 days before Aliexpress steps in and just gives me the refund, which I know they will lol
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Duo8: there's this guy who would ban all buyers who leave a <5 stars feedback from his store
May 31, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: except the 2 dollars tom
May 31, 2018 4:15 PM - Duo8: caused a huge shitstorm
May 31, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Duo8 "Ban zem ban zem all!!!!"
May 31, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I first messaged them, to see if they'd just send me a replacement without the dispute, they asked me to "could you plz kindly help leave us positive feedback with more than 4 stars? it is important to us,"
May 31, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice lol
May 31, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Your product arrived damaged, so here's a 10% refund please give us 5 stars!"
May 31, 2018 4:16 PM - Duo8: only in china
May 31, 2018 4:16 PM - Duo8: that said i've bought loads from china and never got anything severely damaged
May 31, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same actually, I think this is the first time I've had to actually open a dispute because the seller wouldn't send me a replacement
May 31, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: tom you animal be kind and accept the 2 dollar before they send you mimjas to your house
May 31, 2018 4:18 PM - Duo8: well except for 2 sd2vitas, they arrived not working
May 31, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: Duo8 wait what i just brought sd2vita
May 31, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you ever finish downloading God of War Flame?
May 31, 2018 4:19 PM - Duo8: the one time i bought a lcd from them they wrapped it in 14 layers of bubble foam then put it in a cardboard box and then another
May 31, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: bruv i stop that.  was downloading other stuff.
May 31, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This was in that dinky cardboard box and then like less than half an inch of styrofoam to protect it lol
May 31, 2018 4:21 PM - Joe88: $2 is probably all it cost to make that knockoff screen
May 31, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: had a semi heart attack when i tried to run linux..... my PS4 reset it self and did something about the harddrive.... almost shat myself
May 31, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, lame ;O;
May 31, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already downloaded God of War, Horizon Zero Dawn, and Monster Hunter World ;O;
May 31, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My poor 3TB external, had to delete a bunch of old 360 backups to make room for all 3 lol
May 31, 2018 4:22 PM - Joe88: havnt even bothered with any of the ps4 games, how big are the sizes?
May 31, 2018 4:22 PM - Flame: yeah well i downloaded i downloaded the nes emu and a new game tom
May 31, 2018 4:22 PM - Duo8: 40tb
May 31, 2018 4:23 PM - Duo8: i downloaded 570gb of switch games
May 31, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: ist time to buy a new harddrive tom
May 31, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God of War is 38GB
May 31, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Horizon Zero Dawn is 40GB
May 31, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Monster Hunter World was only like 15GB lol
May 31, 2018 4:23 PM - Joe88: so like AAA pc game size, not too bad
May 31, 2018 4:24 PM - Duo8: i play exclusively AA or below games, so i am free from the giant games hell
May 31, 2018 4:25 PM - Flame: why duo8?
May 31, 2018 4:25 PM - Duo8: well i don't even play games much anymore so there
May 31, 2018 4:26 PM - Joe88: been busy building my nsw dump folder so havnt really looked into yet
May 31, 2018 4:26 PM - Duo8: i just noticed the last AAA game I played was MGSV so I guess I just don't play them anymore
May 31, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: is your PS4 hackable joe
May 31, 2018 4:27 PM - Flame: ???
May 31, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:23 PM - Joe88: so like AAA pc game size, not too bad < yeah, nothing too super huge
May 31, 2018 4:27 PM - Joe88: I havnt touched it in months, let me check the firmware
May 31, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will just wait for the PS4 emulator lol
May 31, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's on 5.05 or below, you're good 
May 31, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: has to be lower then 5.05
May 31, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't grabbed too many Switch dumps myself
May 31, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just Doom, Dragon Quest Builders, Kirby Star Allies, Mario and Rabbids, Pokken, and that's it really
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom and like what about Mario Hat?
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Duo8: builders gets old pretty fast
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know what it's called lol
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Duo8: it's kinda limited
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Flame: i only download like one..
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already own it Psi lol
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Flame: switch game
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
May 31, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through Builders on the Vita
May 31, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I know what it's like, but my fiancee wants to try it and she doesn't like how small the Vita's text is lol
May 31, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could put it on my PS4 now, but eh whatever
May 31, 2018 4:30 PM - T-hug: I liked it but only got to third chapter lol
May 31, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just Vita and Switch versions?
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I stopped at chapter two, never bothered finishing it past them lol
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Duo8: eh the vita version sucks even more
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Duo8: framedrops and graphics downgrade
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: i heard that once you pass a chapter you lose all your stuff
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - T-hug: Runs well on switch i bought it for my boy
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never had frame drop issues, but graphics who really cares? It's a shitty minecraft clone lol
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Joe88: its on 5.05
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Duo8: i did get to the last chapter, so i win lol
May 31, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Flame, you beat a chapter and then have to completely restart in a new biome in the next
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was utter shit
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - T-hug: Yeah all your town you just spent umpteen hours building gets written off in seconds
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GG Joe, block updates and enjoy all the free PS4 games you can torrent lol
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - Duo8: well you get this free build mode
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - Flame: thats fucked you build a whole world and doom which is lost for ever like tears in rain
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - Duo8: that' still have you collect shit anyway so it's even boringer
May 31, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hated how limited building the town was, too
May 31, 2018 4:33 PM - T-hug: https://gbatemp.net/review/dragon-quest-builders.522/
May 31, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried like making a big ol' wall of trees and such, and they apparently only grow in the specific town area, not just outside it lol
May 31, 2018 4:33 PM - Duo8: but hey you could just load up your old base lol
May 31, 2018 4:34 PM - Duo8: hope 2 will be better
May 31, 2018 4:40 PM - Duo8: anyone here got attracted by the low prices of chinese phones? (and bought one maybe)
May 31, 2018 4:41 PM - T-hug: No I've learned my lesson buying cheap stuff
May 31, 2018 4:41 PM - Duo8: what happened
May 31, 2018 4:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But cheap stuff is how mr.krabs is funny 
May 31, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi loves him some cheap Chinese Android trash 
May 31, 2018 4:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe you can be funny that way too. 
May 31, 2018 4:45 PM - Duo8: otoh have you fallen for things like "made locally" or made in your country marketing?
May 31, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do a lot of Android stuff  lol
May 31, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a new tablet but specs my 3 year old tablet is tough to beat.... Newer 8 core CPU's and double the RAM is all I get and those cost like 300 dollars to beat my old 200 dollar tablet lol
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: tablets are ded
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you like Android 18 or 21? 
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT DUO WHAT'S A COMPUTER
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: no
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: fuck that
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 my wife has owned the same ZTE phone forever lol been rock solid.
May 31, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I myself don't care about the whole "made locally!" crap, my thing is more about software support. Which, most super cheap Chinese phones have a whole 0 of unfortunately lol
May 31, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic I am still trying to get the preview release of 8 Oreo for my Shield TV 
May 31, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia hates me lol
May 31, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They supposedly stopped offering it Psi, cuz it has "issues" lol
May 31, 2018 4:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Me too 
May 31, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/05/31/nvidia-halts-shield-tvs-oreo-update-couple-issues/
May 31, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Issues Tom  probably people hating the UI.
May 31, 2018 4:52 PM - Duo8: if you stick to the popular chinese brands it should be ok
May 31, 2018 4:52 PM - Duo8: except lenovo
May 31, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was pretty sure my wife would hate it too lol
May 31, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, for sure. Stuff from big companies like Alcatel, Xiaomi, Huawei, and ZTE all usually get great support
May 31, 2018 4:53 PM - Duo8: people are buying chinese phones in droves here
May 31, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But once you kinda stop outside those big names then it's kinda dead lol
May 31, 2018 4:53 PM - Duo8: (i have a mi 5 plus in a box somewhere)
May 31, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's nice to get the same features of a 1,000 dollar flagship phone for like 400 or 500 dollars lol
May 31, 2018 4:53 PM - Duo8: yeah it's pretty neat
May 31, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gearbest.com/promotion-vernee-v2-pro-special-2483.html
May 31, 2018 4:54 PM - Duo8: software is kinda bad though, at least miui is
May 31, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but then you find that $400 or $500 phone has a huge software bug the "devs" never fix it lol
May 31, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or it'll be on like Android 5.0 when we're getting up to 9.0 now lol
May 31, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a nice phone... lol
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the newer versions of Android are supposed to fix that?
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Duo8: mi mix 2s is about $500
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Duo8: should be good for softwares
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google taking more control over more of the OS layer or something lol
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: True, Google is trying to make Android super easy to upgrade regardless of manufacturer
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That will help a ton
May 31, 2018 4:55 PM - Duo8: nah they just make everyone use a HAL
May 31, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 31, 2018 4:56 PM - Duo8: also the oem can still fuck the HAL up
May 31, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one I linked is Android 8.1  lol
May 31, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want it lol
May 31, 2018 4:57 PM - Duo8: if it wasn't chinese i would've bought a mix 2, looks really nice
May 31, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phablet lol
May 31, 2018 4:58 PM - Duo8: disgusting
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a Galaxy S8 myself.
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Duo8: huh nice
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is interesting, because if you asked me like 5-6 years ago if I'd ever consider a phone with such a locked down bootloader I would've said "yeah fuck no"
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Duo8: i couldn't afford that so i went with something else
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But these days I kinda just don't care lol
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Duo8: (i rate samsung software > miui)
May 31, 2018 5:00 PM - Joe88: still on an s3, wee
May 31, 2018 5:01 PM - Flame: same i dont even care about phones anymore
May 31, 2018 5:01 PM - Duo8: if i had a s8 i probably would not unlock either
May 31, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My first android phone was an HTC Evo, which was hacked to high hell back then
May 31, 2018 5:01 PM - Duo8: you can do rootless adblock and remove bloat apps
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I got a Galaxy S3, which was the same, and then Galaxy S4 which was the same
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rooting is easy just use Kingoroot  lol
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Duo8: do you really buy a phone every year
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it didn't work on my wife's phone 
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That lasted for a few years, but then died randomly so I got a Galaxy Note Edge...which had fuck all for custom ROMs and such lol
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: rooting is pointless
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not every year, each one lasted probably 2-3 years
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Note Edge lasted almost 4, before it started randomly dying
May 31, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom my current phone is an antique
May 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought it was the battery, but bought a new one and nope apparently the Mobo is just going bad I guess lol
May 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: quad core 1GB of RAM and 8GB of ROM and 1Ghz lol
May 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Flame: @psio you still a nokia 3310
May 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Duo8: my moto x 2014 is still smooth lol
May 31, 2018 5:03 PM - Duo8: almost as smooth as the new one
May 31, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: we should do a kickstart for psio
May 31, 2018 5:04 PM - Duo8: battery went to shit though
May 31, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: so he gets a nokia n-gage
May 31, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-MS395-optimus-f60 My phone, but it is rooted and very customized lol
May 31, 2018 5:05 PM - Duo8: wow that's horrible
May 31, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: very customized =  wallpaper
May 31, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: lol
May 31, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly I can play PS1 and DS and N64 on it lol
May 31, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: bruv even my old htc desire can
May 31, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame no I removed all the bloatware with Titanium back up after rooting replaced the launcher and a lot of tweaks lol
May 31, 2018 5:06 PM - Flame: and that was like 768 ghz
May 31, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's not all that amazing ;O;
May 31, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame HTC Desire has more specs  lol
May 31, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 768Ghz? jesus lol
May 31, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ?? Pretty sure it had a single core CPU Psi lol
May 31, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire-3077.php < yeah lol
May 31, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice
May 31, 2018 5:07 PM - Flame:  how shit is your phone... and least can you make a phone call?
May 31, 2018 5:07 PM - Duo8: damn dude just buy a old used phone
May 31, 2018 5:07 PM - Duo8: refurb pixel 1 is like $180
May 31, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 31, 2018 5:08 PM - Flame: if not you should learn smoke signals
May 31, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll trade you my old Galaxy S4 for one of your Dreamcasts ;O;
May 31, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It literally does everything I need it too lol
May 31, 2018 5:08 PM - Duo8: handle bangs aginst the wall?
May 31, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has one of those rugged cases lol
May 31, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Small enough to fit in my pocket and after debloating the battery lasts a long time.
May 31, 2018 5:09 PM - Duo8: how many hrs sot
May 31, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But holy crap Metro must load like miners or something on them... before I removed the crap the battery would last like 4 hours... now it's like 8
May 31, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and by 8 I mean of actual use lol
May 31, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Standby time is probably 4 days
May 31, 2018 5:11 PM - Duo8: lol mine is also about 8h of sot
May 31, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am so cheap I use Google voice for the phone function 
May 31, 2018 5:11 PM - Duo8: it's stock though
May 31, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wifi calling so free 
May 31, 2018 5:12 PM - Duo8: "Xiaomi’s transparent Mi8 Explorer Edition doesn’t show the real internals" lol why bother
May 31, 2018 5:23 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/CRv3cRP
May 31, 2018 5:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where did T-hug go 
May 31, 2018 5:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe he tried being cheap and lost is internet, see told you being cheap is funny 
May 31, 2018 5:27 PM - Duo8: i'm cheap too
May 31, 2018 5:27 PM - Duo8: enough to cheat my internet bandwidth
May 31, 2018 5:38 PM - Titanica: Hello.
May 31, 2018 5:38 PM - Titanica: Anyone hooome?
May 31, 2018 5:40 PM - Duo8: no
May 31, 2018 5:45 PM - Titanica: darn
May 31, 2018 5:46 PM - Chary: Ding dong
May 31, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/7ixlM5G.jpg
May 31, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See this is why the remaster is bad 
May 31, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't do this in it 
May 31, 2018 5:50 PM - Duo8: damn i want to touch a cat
May 31, 2018 6:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We know Tom, We saw your review 
May 31, 2018 6:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It may suck but the only good thing about it probably that it will be on switch... eventually, but not at 60FPS 
May 31, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zmnQDJp
May 31, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: tom
May 31, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: can you still get the original dark souls in steam?
May 31, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: maybe from keys websites?
May 31, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keys will still work as normal, but you can't buy it on Steam anymore
May 31, 2018 6:14 PM - Joe88: ok, well its pretty simple to hack it, downloading gow now
May 31, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Joe, it's pretty much "host the exploit, set your DNS to XYZ, then go to XYZ index.html" and bam lol
May 31, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you don't have to host the exploit yourself, you can just use one of the now many sites that do it for you
May 31, 2018 6:15 PM - Joe88: I just found a website that has it, just have to vist it
May 31, 2018 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho has food possessed by demons 
May 31, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gives it extra spice lol
May 31, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4c7EE8_IX0
May 31, 2018 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://kotaku.com/fetish-cosplay-comes-to-the-nintendo-switch-1824201885 
May 31, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LStkGeUmR_0
May 31, 2018 6:54 PM - Veho: Refused rating in Australia.
May 31, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uZ_M0w8xKs
May 31, 2018 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm
May 31, 2018 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic does that qualify as a game? i'm not sure
May 31, 2018 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho you don't get fresher fish than that
May 31, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It practically swims down your throat! lol
May 31, 2018 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: if my fish isn't still moving when it hits my plate i want my money back 
May 31, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Klingon's would love that lol
May 31, 2018 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: tbh though i love sushi but i think that might be too much
May 31, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of those octopus sushi places where the octopus starts writhing around when they pour the soy sauce on it... lol
May 31, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh i might have seen a video of that
May 31, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: its the salt that does it
May 31, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: works on frog legs too
May 31, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxgcnU9FpAo
May 31, 2018 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha it's trying to escape
May 31, 2018 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's way more interesting than the frog leg one
May 31, 2018 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it probably is a good thing that that happens even if its a bit freaky
May 31, 2018 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know it's fresh since there are still living cells in it
May 31, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kik
May 31, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 31, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It still has some fight left in it!
May 31, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I prefer my food dead inside like me  lol
May 31, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pure-electric-love-what-do-you-want-eri-kitami-is-now-available-on-nintendo-switch-eshop.505907/
May 31, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There you go Psi, hope this makes you laugh 
May 31, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't understand... is she a meme or is it a he what is happening I don't even... lol
May 31, 2018 7:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What do you mean? 
May 31, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk but i'm sure you are going to be spending the afternoon looking her up 
May 31, 2018 8:50 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/wzqq6qH
May 31, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/last-chance-offer-ends-today-on-the-best-apple-tv-4k-deal-ever/
May 31, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's not worth it
May 31, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The video service is awesome but eh the Apple TV needs work or a Linux or something
May 31, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LUbKVW7
May 31, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LPv3Scq
May 31, 2018 9:53 PM - mooiweer: Hi,
May 31, 2018 9:53 PM - mooiweer: how are you?
May 31, 2018 9:55 PM - mooiweer: i was taking it easy.  I was thinking alot.. try to find a way with many whats and where and hows.. just try to relax and to hope to be on good way
May 31, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LPGg83w
May 31, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol mooiweer just relax take some selfies 
May 31, 2018 9:58 PM - mooiweer: yes can be fun. 
May 31, 2018 9:59 PM - mooiweer: i hope you have a good time too
May 31, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LPMdl
May 31, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am Psi I always have a good time  lol
May 31, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LPXLl
May 31, 2018 10:02 PM - mooiweer: Bi-eau, you have a good time aswell?
May 31, 2018 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm convinced that PSI and Veho both have a bookmark folder of imgur links that they just sprinkle in shoutbox every time for random reasons 
May 31, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/skLnn
May 31, 2018 10:07 PM - Veho: All my imgur links are fresh-picked.
May 31, 2018 10:07 PM - Veho: No bookmarks.
May 31, 2018 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't get banned PSI 
May 31, 2018 10:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Posting links like that.
May 31, 2018 10:13 PM - mooiweer: idk i didnt see em.. i , eh it'
May 31, 2018 10:13 PM - mooiweer: s free time 
May 31, 2018 10:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay, what did you shoutbox guys do with T-hug? 
May 31, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol did he click some of my links?
May 31, 2018 10:15 PM - mooiweer: interesting thoughts btw hahh
May 31, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Check the local sanitarium lol
May 31, 2018 10:18 PM - mooiweer: sorry?
May 31, 2018 10:21 PM - mooiweer: why? 2-throw it it to - the eaSY win off upon?
May 31, 2018 10:25 PM - mooiweer: yes maybe that s still the space left over then
May 31, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sx5Ai
May 31, 2018 10:27 PM - mooiweer: eh well plan to the next soon?
May 31, 2018 10:29 PM - mooiweer: well so far more help is needed.
May 31, 2018 10:38 PM - mooiweer: like the talking. it ended somewhere, but there was some way possible to see but it would wend into open space. like e long time placed as before
May 31, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: first just cause game, going for 97 euro cents <3
May 31, 2018 10:42 PM - mooiweer: well ok i can say hey (you) no way can stay , < well thank you maybe it helped
May 31, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hNiNIkN.jpg but did he gain the powers of the Segal
May 31, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JQcgt
May 31, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: i need help, i can't stop bidding in all sorts of crap in ebay now :C this is just a game :C
May 31, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JQean
May 31, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before migles accidentally buys used womens panties  lol
May 31, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I meant "accidentally" lol
May 31, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: wait, is that allowed in ebay?
May 31, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: how do i icognito mode in ebay logged account?
May 31, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 31, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if they still do but you used to be able to buy all kinds of stuff on eBay even like human skulls and stuff lol
May 31, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: i remember the frequent topic in movies back in the days about selling\buying celebrity used stuff in ebay
May 31, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: "britney spears real clipped toe nails"
May 31, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: but this shit is addicting, seing a item i can bid, then raise the value, hope i don't win it lol
May 31, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: and if i do win, its something i wanted anyway
May 31, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JQ1mVOX This person needs to commit and catch them all... like get every Pokemon tattoo lol
May 31, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles bid on stuff you can sell and make money on  lol
May 31, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: first that looked like a guy
May 31, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: but new gif in the description shows otherwise
May 31, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I just now like right now got an email from eBay lol
May 31, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spyware am I right? lol
May 31, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: psio i already have crap in my house i should sell but i am too lazy to take the pictures and put the listing
May 31, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: woa
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles your mom has 2 kidneys you could sell  lol
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: you are being monitored? they seen the word ebay you tiped in the shoutbox and bam
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: i would sell my mom
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: like that guy who sold the grandma
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uqZkwGx
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: sadly it was pulled off :C
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: the listing was going for 100k IIRC
May 31, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it happens a lot, if I mention Amazon or Google or Playstore or Playstation... I will generate several emails in like the next 2 minutes lol
May 31, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: you are in a tablet or something?
May 31, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
May 31, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh migles right now Windows 10 latest updates and the latest Chrome lol
May 31, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: if you are in a tablet, maybe its swift key?
May 31, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: ho, chrome then
May 31, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even ad block and stuff running lol
May 31, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah most likely Chrome lol
May 31, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: you are logged in chrome for sync stuff?
May 31, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I really like that feature
May 31, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: then that explains it
May 31, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like being logged into Chrome like my PC could crash right now, and all my bookmarks and tabs and favorites and all my addons are all just a log in away lol
May 31, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: i just backup my firefox folder
May 31, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JQ0VGUz
May 31, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: keeps favorites, tabs, config, addons, only thing it doesn't keep is the stuff i currently have open but i never need that
May 31, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles my house could burn down and my stuff would still be safe  lol
May 31, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: you are loosing the oppurtunity to start fresh
May 31, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: the ammount of porn and history of stuff you have, you are loosing in the new stuff
May 31, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JQYG9
May 31, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you do have a point... it takes a long time to download once I log in... lol
May 31, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: i have a few old pc backups
May 31, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: lol the sites i went before, i mean, the stuff i liked and would read, meh, its all crap now
May 31, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: i remember when i would play thoose browser games
May 31, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: travian lol
May 31, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: that style of games
May 31, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: forgot the name of most lol, but i don't miss them
May 31, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Ghost set on DVD of an old XP install lol
May 31, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 8 DVD's lol
May 31, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: what is that
May 31, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nortan's Ghost is a program used to back up hard drives
May 31, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well was lol
May 31, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: hooo
May 31, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: i use macrium lol
May 31, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be awesome, not sure why they never updated it lol
May 31, 2018 11:08 PM - migles: that norton ghost is really old xD
May 31, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Macrium is the current king I think
May 31, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UcvBxNX
May 31, 2018 11:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/c4rWYSP.jpg
May 31, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uco2E
May 31, 2018 11:10 PM - mooiweer: do you think its good i try again explain what was going on and that it was a bad thing (for how i did bad to the other person) and go ask that person: would you forgive me what i have done
May 31, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: damn you veho ;_;
May 31, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I remember 1978 
May 31, 2018 11:13 PM - mooiweer: i mean Jesus Christ did for eveyone and so i (you can try) so another could  believe  to take the sin:>bad away
May 31, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Forgiveness is tricky... usually I end up regretting it lol
May 31, 2018 11:16 PM - mooiweer: well the little things i could remember. . well i should be in this place i know.
May 31, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TgPzW
May 31, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Tgs4k migles your eBay winnings are on the way! lol
May 31, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TgD6E
May 31, 2018 11:24 PM - Veho: Do u guise like mango and animu  https://imgur.com/gallery/uqQ0DGB
May 31, 2018 11:26 PM - Veho: Also, God daaamn, p1ng is slaying teh pussay: https://i.imgur.com/wsMNiJO.jpg
May 31, 2018 11:27 PM - mooiweer: i should try see
May 31, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e7uMvlE
May 31, 2018 11:28 PM - mooiweer: from which timestamp do you prefer me to start clicking imgudeads?
May 31, 2018 11:31 PM - mooiweer: yea i know onies random otrhe side fits4dids compleets
May 31, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uMo5W6i
May 31, 2018 11:33 PM - mooiweer: but i had
May 31, 2018 11:34 PM - mooiweer: dololyou
May 31, 2018 11:34 PM - migles: even with such pretty hot chicks, harold isn't still happy
May 31, 2018 11:34 PM - migles: his face tells me he can't get it up and he is trying his best but he is unable to taste thoose hot girls
May 31, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uMncyG3 This looks sooo much like my dog lol
May 31, 2018 11:36 PM - migles: how much did you paid for it
May 31, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uMlIEOc
May 31, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it was a gift from a nice woman 
May 31, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I offered to pay but she said "No honey with you I know it will be a good home" lol he is such a good dog.
May 31, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wish I could get him cloned, my favorite dog I have ever had lol
May 31, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/11825757_894314940642351_4990044754172068471_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=a18589753c164daa2c96e5f238c008f2&oe=5B7E43C5
May 31, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73222_102142139859639_8142783_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=78d6ca963841b27f6fe7fc583c1f8fb9&oe=5B88486A
May 31, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: lol there is furry anime in the tv
May 31, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was such a fun puppy lol
May 31, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/75790_102142233192963_396893_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=a9341f20c9568a8567dedbfc125a8697&oe=5B82D0B6
May 31, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: girl has naked boobs except for the nipples
May 31, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My other dog lol https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/76779_102140236526496_1255888_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=f1f5e2241f8ce0c64d689361326b4177&oe=5BC30CAE
May 31, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: lol the stuff you do to the dogs
May 31, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: poor dog
May 31, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/76477_102140206526499_6835076_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=006f4e4992b40e6906b1c5be879d49b9&oe=5BC4B29B
May 31, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol this one loved to dress up lol
May 31, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0E2EHpM
May 31, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: damn this anime seems interesting but there is too much "big semi naked boobs" to watch it
May 31, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: cheese
May 31, 2018 11:50 PM - migles: just noticed the stuff i had bid on, ends at 5 am
May 31, 2018 11:50 PM - migles: tomorrow
May 31, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: hey psio, i give you my account and you keep an eye for me
May 31, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: ^^ buys vintage rare collection of used chainsaw dildos
May 31, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: anyway, time for me bed, cya
May 31, 2018 11:57 PM - mooiweer: i go too.. bones, no fish but know it with without and em same ok
May 31, 2018 11:57 PM - mooiweer: ?
May 31, 2018 11:57 PM - mooiweer: goodnight
May 31, 2018 11:57 PM - mooiweer: hey see ya
May 31, 2018 11:58 PM - mooiweer: oh ah well
Jun 1, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F3wc1J0
Jun 1, 2018 12:37 AM - mooiweer: Back to tell it is because saved, you van only be by Gods grace
Jun 1, 2018 12:38 AM - mooiweer: That God wanted huis on
Jun 1, 2018 12:39 AM - mooiweer: His o ly
Jun 1, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Herresy grows!
Jun 1, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The God emporor has declared exterminatus for this planet!
Jun 1, 2018 12:42 AM - mooiweer: Sorry. Well Gods only born son Jesus did, because God wanted that Jesus to die for every People sin
Jun 1, 2018 12:43 AM - mooiweer: And came back after 3 days back to life to show hé conquers dead
Jun 1, 2018 12:43 AM - mooiweer: You
Jun 1, 2018 12:44 AM - mooiweer: Well ok
Jun 1, 2018 12:44 AM - mooiweer: I  gtg
Jun 1, 2018 12:59 AM - Veho: Bye mooiweer!
Jun 1, 2018 1:00 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yg7_lwBcq0
Jun 1, 2018 2:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LtZTcFQ.png
Jun 1, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually that one would be days ending in y.... Lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson is using my PC lol literally every GameCube game but he just is addicted to Luigi's Mansion lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:59 AM - Veho: Apparently Deadpool 2 has Pat Benatar in the soundtrack.
Jun 1, 2018 3:05 AM - Veho: And I'm feeling very hipster about it.
Jun 1, 2018 3:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FHdQNVb
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hit me with your bet shot? Lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best even lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 AM - Veho: We belong.
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 AM - Veho: Hit me with your breast shot.
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0JRgHol94Xc
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that cheeseburger one totally agree with the man
Jun 1, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordering from fast food places here you practically have to detail your order like a damned blueprint and they still will fuck it up 90% of the time
Jun 1, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I now pull out from the drive through and take everything out and open everything before I leave the place
Jun 1, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Otherwise I swear never to return lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/W06mWEg
Jun 1, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: iPhone X? Lol
Jun 1, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2018/05/31/reverse-emulating-nes-nintendception/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 2, 2018)

Jun 1, 2018 4:20 AM - VinsCool: I like catgirls
Jun 1, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Catgirl is the villain from Batman? Lol
Jun 1, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dhrjzRL
Jun 1, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/family/yJkStSg
Jun 1, 2018 5:17 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR093dTc4m8
Jun 1, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/gpdwin/comments/8n92mr/psa_liquid_metal_thermal_compound_inadvisable/
Jun 1, 2018 5:53 AM - mooiweer: Hi m'n back from retired.  I would try to say. Not meant translate
Jun 1, 2018 5:54 AM - mooiweer: Grace. But
Jun 1, 2018 5:54 AM - mooiweer: Mercy . Every Day.
Jun 1, 2018 5:56 AM - mooiweer: Well a lot of work. Hard to point on every piece of the truth.
Jun 1, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mercy.exe file not found...
Jun 1, 2018 5:57 AM - mooiweer: You can find in the Bible
Jun 1, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EXXiWgw9K9k
Jun 1, 2018 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Test driving my new ship tomorrow
Jun 1, 2018 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Whip even
Jun 1, 2018 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Rainbow Tug Surprise?
Jun 1, 2018 6:13 AM - kenenthk: Cadillac cts
Jun 1, 2018 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds nice back seat happy fun times?
Jun 1, 2018 6:15 AM - kenenthk: In this whip itd gonna end up having white interior
Jun 1, 2018 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: White is good helps hide the jizz stains lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:16 AM - kenenthk: The interiors full black psi
Jun 1, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: https://www.kbb.com/cadillac/cts/2005/
Jun 1, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Black interior would suck here like burn the flesh off of you lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Thays why it has cooling seats psi
Jun 1, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My one truck had those lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heated and air conditioning seats was nice
Jun 1, 2018 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 8 miles to the gallon sucked lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/6SiqLul
Jun 1, 2018 6:35 AM - kenenthk: News a new battery
Jun 1, 2018 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New battery?
Jun 1, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: Yeah the one in it is shot
Jun 1, 2018 6:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Wtf is that
Jun 1, 2018 7:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: was about to say "that's a snake" then noiced it has legs
Jun 1, 2018 7:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: whatever that is it's fucking cool
Jun 1, 2018 7:42 AM - kenenthk: A deformed centipede
Jun 1, 2018 7:45 AM - kenenthk: It's a viper according to google images lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah its tagged insects but im positive that has to be a reptile
Jun 1, 2018 8:08 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye3just bought my first squonker
Jun 1, 2018 9:45 AM - migles: FLAME
Jun 1, 2018 10:13 AM - T-hug: OMG FORTNITE SWITCH
Jun 1, 2018 10:16 AM - Arras: It's been speculated for a good while
Jun 1, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: OMG FORTNIGHT IN MOBILE PHONES
Jun 1, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: neh
Jun 1, 2018 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off migles
Jun 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Arras: The question is when it'll be finished, of course
Jun 1, 2018 10:28 AM - Arras: Would be nice if they could get it out somewhat soon
Jun 1, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: before the switch version?
Jun 1, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: if the switch version gets multiplayer with the other consoles\pc, will be great for the switch, i mean in sales terms
Jun 1, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: put fortnite on the wii u and not in the switch, wii u will sell like never before ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: damn shit i need a new kitchen: https://imgur.com/gallery/UFN1joF
Jun 1, 2018 11:19 AM - Arras: Well, I meant both the Android and the Switch version I guess
Jun 1, 2018 12:06 PM - T-hug: Switch version has a 3 metre draw distance =p
Jun 1, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: and it's drawed in huge cubes like minecraft with the excuse of being "retro" and "younger kids appealing"
Jun 1, 2018 1:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/blazblue-cross-tag-battle-gets-content-creator-guidelines-restrictions.505983/
Jun 1, 2018 1:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 1, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: where's flame
Jun 1, 2018 1:49 PM - Chary: Games on switch are nice purely for portability
Jun 1, 2018 1:49 PM - Chary: But I dunno about fortnite
Jun 1, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: its good for kids
Jun 1, 2018 1:53 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DbScTBhqqQ
Jun 1, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: i really don't understand why parents allow this behavior
Jun 1, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: the moment my kid would start getting angry and rage like that, i would shut down the game and he would only play it again when he would behave like a normal person
Jun 1, 2018 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:49 AM - Chary: Games on switch are nice purely for portability < Indeed. I don't think I've had my Switch in the dock pretty much since I got it.
Jun 1, 2018 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last time I played it at all was with Infernium lol. Though I did download Pokemon Quest when it released to see what that was like
Jun 1, 2018 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was awful, for a console game anyways
Jun 1, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: i am going to play pokemon collosseum or XD lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ended up ordering that 500GB WD SSD last night.
Jun 1, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: did it arrived yet?
Jun 1, 2018 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, won't be here until tomorrow
Jun 1, 2018 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is good, because I have to see if I can find my T5 Torx screwdriver which has mysteriously gone missing
Jun 1, 2018 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn HP used Torx heads for the back panel of the laptop
Jun 1, 2018 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
Jun 1, 2018 2:12 PM - Flame: my megadrive & sonic came...
Jun 1, 2018 2:12 PM - Flame: seeeeeeeeeeegggggggaaaaaa
Jun 1, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: flame pictures?
Jun 1, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: i wanna see it
Jun 1, 2018 2:14 PM - Flame: give me few minutes
Jun 1, 2018 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: inb4MegaDriveDoesntWork ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: why did you got a sonic?
Jun 1, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: i mean if you got the everdrive
Jun 1, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: or you need to canibilize a cart to make it work? 
Jun 1, 2018 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He didn't buy the EverDrive, he wants to make sure the console works first
Jun 1, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: wait, what?
Jun 1, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: 3:12 PM - Flame: my megadrive & sonic came...
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: HOOO
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: right
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mega Drive is the name of the console you dumb
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: megadrive the console <.<
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: fuck off, i am using to people call it Mega Drive
Jun 1, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: not megadrive
Jun 1, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: hey. was at least sonic and knuckles? you get a special porno stage if you put a ever drive above a sonic & knuckles cart
Jun 1, 2018 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is interesting really, you'd think everyone outside of the US would be more familiar with Mega Drive since it's only called the Genesis in NA
Jun 1, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: tom, he put the name togheter, and me expecting people to call it by either the full name or at least the 2 words separated...
Jun 1, 2018 2:20 PM - Flame: wow the graphics look so shit ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: how so flame? thoose 16 bit graphics where amazing, better than the snes
Jun 1, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: the sega mega drive games looked very good <.<
Jun 1, 2018 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not if it's on a modern TV migles ha
Jun 1, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: i just hated the bluriness
Jun 1, 2018 2:21 PM - Flame: na after playing my hacked PS4 super HD games...... ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: and the yellow artifacting from composite
Jun 1, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: if it was not for thoose 2 things i wouldn't had complains
Jun 1, 2018 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I wanna get some Component cables for my Genesis and my Saturn
Jun 1, 2018 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, too expensive
Jun 1, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: how about scart?
Jun 1, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: your american recent tvs even have scart?
Jun 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This SSD will be the last big purchase I make
Jun 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, no SCART in US
Jun 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides, component is better quality anyways
Jun 1, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: scart accepts component
Jun 1, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: scart is just a "all in one port" actually
Jun 1, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: with both input and outbox
Jun 1, 2018 2:24 PM - migles: *output
Jun 1, 2018 2:24 PM - migles: it's nifty
Jun 1, 2018 2:25 PM - migles: my tv couldn't display ntsc games,like normal, i just had to get a scart cable for my ps2 and worked, because it's component
Jun 1, 2018 2:25 PM - Flame: got the notification you gays?
Jun 1, 2018 2:26 PM - Flame: so much mess in the pic
Jun 1, 2018 2:26 PM - migles: yep
Jun 1, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: are you sure that thing was not found in the trash?
Jun 1, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: that's the exact one i had
Jun 1, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: with the game and case
Jun 1, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: and hey, remember when i guessed about your fake pokemon leaf? 
Jun 1, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: what if i am guessing it right again ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 2:29 PM - Flame: oh sorry pm me your address, ill send it over to you if its yours...
Jun 1, 2018 2:29 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: flame is it the pal version?
Jun 1, 2018 2:33 PM - Flame: yes , well im in UK so its pal
Jun 1, 2018 2:39 PM - Flame: damn man i got one big headache planning it so far...
Jun 1, 2018 2:39 PM - Flame: da fuck
Jun 1, 2018 2:40 PM - Flame: im i too close?
Jun 1, 2018 2:42 PM - Flame: ...... thats enough of this mega headache drive for today
Jun 1, 2018 2:43 PM - Flame: anyway lets shop in the krikzz website 
Jun 1, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: why didn't you get the ntsc version?
Jun 1, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: pal is slow and shit :C
Jun 1, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: but that mega drive model 2 is way prettier\nifty
Jun 1, 2018 2:45 PM - Flame: nostalgia is hell of a drug
Jun 1, 2018 2:46 PM - Flame: i also want a controller with the red start button
Jun 1, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: yeah the genesis was ugly compared to our models
Jun 1, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: like the snes 
Jun 1, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: but flame
Jun 1, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: where's the 32x and sega cd >:d
Jun 1, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: at least put a 32x in it
Jun 1, 2018 2:47 PM - Flame: bruv im not a bank am i
Jun 1, 2018 2:47 PM - Flame: i need time and money for all these things
Jun 1, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: and a gameshark, then a sonic and knucles, make a tower!
Jun 1, 2018 2:47 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: http://i.imgur.com/Air0skM.jpg?1
Jun 1, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: flame
Jun 1, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: does your mega drive ac\dc power brick gets super hot?
Jun 1, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: i remember mine did get seriously hot lol
Jun 1, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: and even smelled like hot
Jun 1, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: but never burned out weirdly
Jun 1, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: this one is kinda small
Jun 1, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: not even sure if its the real one
Jun 1, 2018 2:52 PM - Flame: sonic came with the booklet and case which is nice
Jun 1, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: the real one says sega in it
Jun 1, 2018 2:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug was here and I missed him 
Jun 1, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: this is the one i had: http://www.nightfallcrew.com/wp-content/gallery/sega-megadrive-ii-pal-eur/IMG_2339.jpg
Jun 1, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: of course yours might me kinda different because it's UK
Jun 1, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: flame, when you get bored of the sega, give it to me for free :C
Jun 1, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: na its a generic one.
Jun 1, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: i got my wii for free from my cousin lol, the wii was abandoned pratically under the tv
Jun 1, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: i asked to borrow it, and when he wanted it back to tell me i would give it right away
Jun 1, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: he never asked for the wii back, so 
Jun 1, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: from time to time, he asks me how is the wii, but doesn't ask for it back so.
Jun 1, 2018 2:58 PM - Flame: the only thing you will get from my dead cold hands i this fake leaf green
Jun 1, 2018 2:58 PM - Flame: 
Jun 1, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: lel
Jun 1, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: my cousin only cares about fifa basically
Jun 1, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: has a ps4
Jun 1, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: so yeah the wii was there alone
Jun 1, 2018 3:00 PM - Flame: by the way that pic doesnt load
Jun 1, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: i gave it love 
Jun 1, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: does it load now? https://imgur.com/jOCwobf
Jun 1, 2018 3:00 PM - Flame: yoru mega drive power thingy
Jun 1, 2018 3:01 PM - Flame: lol the one have is very generic
Jun 1, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: yeah, the website i took it from was weird
Jun 1, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: lel
Jun 1, 2018 3:01 PM - Flame: its like something of pound land
Jun 1, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: originally i had one of thoose multi voltage power bricks with the yellow dials
Jun 1, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: my uncle gave me that mega drive with that powerbrick, but later on my dad found a real official power brick
Jun 1, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: that mega drive was a gift from my uncle, he was tired of it, i guess, gave it to me with a bunch of games
Jun 1, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: i was so fucking happy
Jun 1, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: and he fucking told me the secret level selector in sonic 1 lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: was so amazing, loved the last boss fight
Jun 1, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: i would get into labyrinth and get frustrated lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:03 PM - Flame: why did you throw away your mega drive if you loved it so much?
Jun 1, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: i didn't throwed it away, i am not really sure what happened
Jun 1, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: yeah i grew up, the console ended up in the attic for a while, i think my dad then emptied the attic or something and didn't asked if i wanted to keep it
Jun 1, 2018 3:05 PM - Flame: sad thats life sometimes
Jun 1, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: my sister says he did asked but i was like "i don't give a fuck, i have emulators" but that doesnt' sound like me...
Jun 1, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: or maybe he really wanted to throw it away and made pressure in me and i got annoyed and said "ok, throw it away, i can emulate that stuff"
Jun 1, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: i dont' remember
Jun 1, 2018 3:06 PM - Flame: when i threw my megadrive i was a fucking moron...
Jun 1, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: maybe it's still somewhere in the attic
Jun 1, 2018 3:06 PM - Flame: i kept other bullshit stuff
Jun 1, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: or that^^
Jun 1, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: i gave my psp to my sister
Jun 1, 2018 3:07 PM - Flame: i had loads of games too
Jun 1, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: and game boy
Jun 1, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: the psp was in a real bad shape anyway
Jun 1, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: and the game boy, i was long over with the gbc at that time
Jun 1, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: i had a psp 
Jun 1, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: i don't really miss the gbc tough...
Jun 1, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: it was the console i most played and took care
Jun 1, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: but heh
Jun 1, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: gba is better..
Jun 1, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: ho and back in the day, i had to make a choice between a psp and a nds, i am fucking glad i choose the psp
Jun 1, 2018 3:10 PM - Flame: why psp
Jun 1, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: in the days before android lol, the psp homebrew stuff was amazing, and as a poor kid i had no way to get a nds flashcart for the nds
Jun 1, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: the psp was like my multimedia stuff
Jun 1, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: music, pictures, videos, homebrew
Jun 1, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: it was amazing
Jun 1, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: i could even go in the internet with it
Jun 1, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: the nds, if you didn't had a game, you couldn't do shit with it
Jun 1, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: or if you did had 1 game, that's the only thing you could do
Jun 1, 2018 3:11 PM - Flame: damn migles you made me feel sad...
Jun 1, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: my parents never purchased a game for me, they are old people who talk shit like "bakc in my day i didn't even have  aball, we used our socks to make one"
Jun 1, 2018 3:12 PM - Flame: if i ever become a billionaire ill buy you a megadrive
Jun 1, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: "you are a spoiled brat, you got this game thing and are not happy with it?"
Jun 1, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: they didn't understand a console wouldn't play games without the games
Jun 1, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: the psp was a gift from my aunt lol, like the gbc and my pokemon crystal, was an import from my german family
Jun 1, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: lol my gta in the psp was also german
Jun 1, 2018 3:13 PM - Flame: my parents are kinda the same.... thats why they dont like me buying consoles.
Jun 1, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: he only retail game i had for it, because it was a bundle
Jun 1, 2018 3:14 PM - Flame: consoles ? get married have children
Jun 1, 2018 3:14 PM - Flame: is my parents motto
Jun 1, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: well flame my parents are more like "when i was a kid i wanted a doll and my mother didnt get me one, so i had to play with sticks, so you do the same"
Jun 1, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: "you are the only with a psp, there is billions of kids who don't have an house"
Jun 1, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: yeah, i had to hear that all my childhood and i just answer in my head with: "who dafuq gives a fuck about poor kids" XD
Jun 1, 2018 3:16 PM - Flame: you must be good in speaking German then
Jun 1, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: when i was a kid i learned some 
Jun 1, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: thanks to pokemon
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: but fuck, playing the game basically blind because i couldn't learn much more than "ja" "nein" from choices xD
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 PM - Flame: but how you speak English and not German if you played German game as a kid
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: or weird pokemon names, and german attacks
Jun 1, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: because pc gaming flame
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 PM - Flame: oh i see
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: i think i got my pc after the gbc
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: i don't remember
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: but i had a pc, my uncle would give me games from thoose magazines free discs
Jun 1, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: also burned games~´
Jun 1, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: english is way more closed to my language than german
Jun 1, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: a bunch of words you just had to modify the end (modify=modificar)
Jun 1, 2018 3:20 PM - Flame: migles how much is a house over were you live?
Jun 1, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: so it was easy to understand and learn english
Jun 1, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: heh i am not really sure flame, my friend who is watching for houses, only finds decent stuff at like 100k-400k
Jun 1, 2018 3:21 PM - Flame: today in the morning i went to look for one over here. damn thing was like £350,000
Jun 1, 2018 3:22 PM - Flame: and it was a pretty shitty house too
Jun 1, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: it depends in the area of course, but for less than 100k you get real crap not in living condition lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:22 PM - Flame: bruv mine is a pretty wack area
Jun 1, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: but hey, parking in cities is like 20 cents
Jun 1, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: taxis are ulterly expensive tough >.<
Jun 1, 2018 3:23 PM - Flame: if i want one next to my family and freinds its like half a million
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: 20 cents?
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - migles: flame
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: over here its like 2.50 per hour
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, I'm glad I don't live in UK land lol.
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - migles: 20 cents in some areas gives you 15 minutes, in other areas its a full 1 hour lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My house was $70k total
Jun 1, 2018 3:24 PM - migles: woa
Jun 1, 2018 3:25 PM - migles: but your houses are cardboard
Jun 1, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's a decent house, not some piece of garbage lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:25 PM - migles: in europe it's full bricks
Jun 1, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: there are still real stone houses here lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 bedrooms now, 2 upstairs and one in the basement, 1 bath (that will eventually be 1 1/2, putting one downstairs at some point). Decent yard, nice basement, good-ish neighborhood lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: tom did you buy it with mortgage?
Jun 1, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I was a couple blocks down it'd be a shit neighborhood, but where I'm at is basically just old people and rednecks, for the most part
Jun 1, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Flame
Jun 1, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought it at a decent time, too. $70k was the all time low for this particular house, at the moment is been valued at ~$90k and has been steadily going up the last couple years
Jun 1, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: flame, show me your flashcart collection, you said in that thread you got plenty of ds ones
Jun 1, 2018 3:31 PM - Flame: damn migles. im lazy, ill just tell it
Jun 1, 2018 3:32 PM - Flame: ak2i times a few, dsonei and dstwo
Jun 1, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: damn i wanna look at them :c
Jun 1, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: do you got that evo? the DSI one?
Jun 1, 2018 3:33 PM - Flame: na, i wish i did back in the day tho
Jun 1, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: i want one too :C
Jun 1, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: lets purchase them togheter?
Jun 1, 2018 3:33 PM - Flame: i have a m3 zero i some were
Jun 1, 2018 3:34 PM - Flame: why?
Jun 1, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: seems really intersting because its DSI mode, wanted to try pokemon and see if it really works
Jun 1, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: in a 3ds
Jun 1, 2018 3:34 PM - Flame: im still waiting for the DSi hack for Europeans
Jun 1, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: that card works with dsi's up to 4.4 IIRC
Jun 1, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: or 4.1
Jun 1, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: i know it was blocked in the last firmware
Jun 1, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: ho righjt, already bid too much in ebay stuff i may end up winning and i am way over my extra money i currently have :c
Jun 1, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: flame, i got a gamble addiction in ebay :c
Jun 1, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: LOL https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Crystal-Version-Nintendo-Game-Boy-Color-2001-BOX-ONLY/253662635842?hash=item3b0f78a742:g:444AAOSwiMRbEVu1
Jun 1, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: 130 bucks just for the box
Jun 1, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: look at that guy ^^
Jun 1, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: *150 american bucks
Jun 1, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: but it
Jun 1, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: buy**
Jun 1, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: flame, just the box
Jun 1, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: DO IT!
Jun 1, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: i will make an offer
Jun 1, 2018 3:40 PM - Flame: why do you need a box that badly ?
Jun 1, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: i made an offer for 1 cent
Jun 1, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: 1 cent is fair ^^
Jun 1, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: technically i have loads of flashcarts
Jun 1, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: but its all over the place
Jun 1, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: like at my friends and family members
Jun 1, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: at least you keep track and take notes who took them?
Jun 1, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: when nds flashcarts became a thing
Jun 1, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: i lost plenty of stuff by not remember what i borrowed to who :c
Jun 1, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: i brought loads and gave them out like presents
Jun 1, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: ho
Jun 1, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: then it's not yours animore
Jun 1, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: *anymore
Jun 1, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: expect one, i can get all them back
Jun 1, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: cause that one still plays it
Jun 1, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: but it's not rude\bad if you ask for a present back?
Jun 1, 2018 3:49 PM - Flame: it would be kinda
Jun 1, 2018 3:49 PM - Flame: well they dont even use them, and they know i have a thing for gaming.
Jun 1, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: flame, i give you my m3 perfect SD for a CiB pokemon crystal
Jun 1, 2018 3:49 PM - Flame: like 4 use ps4 now, one is too hip for gaming now she is a girl
Jun 1, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: yeah i understand that lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: lol the wii i got from my cousin, was a gift from other cousin for this cousin
Jun 1, 2018 3:50 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jun 1, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: so i had to ask for the wii in a "borrowed" sense
Jun 1, 2018 3:50 PM - Flame: inception
Jun 1, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 1, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: in reality the wii will very likely stay with me forever, but yeah they take the presents thing seriously
Jun 1, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: so "in the paper" the wii is just borrowed and belongs to my cousin, because you know, it was a gift...
Jun 1, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: its kinda sad tho. im the only one who plays with Nintendo products still
Jun 1, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: but the true is, it was abandoned ages ago, so gave it a new home and its mine now lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: my cousin also has is old ps2
Jun 1, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: fat one
Jun 1, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: the thing is, the laser is pratically dead
Jun 1, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: not sure if its worth rescue...
Jun 1, 2018 3:53 PM - Flame: get it of him and just mod it
Jun 1, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: its in germany, abandoned in the attic, has a modchip
Jun 1, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: its in germany..
Jun 1, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: so bringing it, is kinda hard because the space
Jun 1, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: and i can very likely buy one for like 20 bucks
Jun 1, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: working and very good condition
Jun 1, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: ps2 are the most common consoles here actually lol
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: i already have my old memory card with freemcboot
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: damn you migles!
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: i just whatsapp my buddies and asked about the flashcarts
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: the thing is
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: in a group chat
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: lel
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: now im the butt of the joke
Jun 1, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: they are all saying "fuck mate, i don't know where it is"
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: pfff
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: you asked for a gift back xD
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: :C
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: wait flame
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: are them like "you still like that stuff" ?
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: na, they like you still messing around with nintendo shit, "be a man"
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: whats happening?
Jun 1, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: fuck them
Jun 1, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: they are just trying to get away from searching for it and give it back
Jun 1, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: show them the price of a pokemon crystal factory sealed ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 3:57 PM - Flame: some of them are still at work. so i dont want to brother them too much
Jun 1, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: they won't be laughing anymore at nintendo nerds
Jun 1, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: when i told them about hacking my PS4
Jun 1, 2018 3:59 PM - Flame: 1st thing they told me can we online for free
Jun 1, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: fuck flame, i bid in tooo much stuff in ebay, not pokemon crystal, but all sorts of crap
Jun 1, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: lol yeah
Jun 1, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: thats normal flame
Jun 1, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: wait
Jun 1, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: i dont care. they can enjoy they fifa.
Jun 1, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: they didn't asked if you can pause online games as well?
Jun 1, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: i think you can pause fifa right?
Jun 1, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: yeah, but they a time limit
Jun 1, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: where the fuck is psio
Jun 1, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: looking for a burglar hided in the bathroom probably
Jun 1, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: isn't he like a security guard now?
Jun 1, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: damn flame
Jun 1, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: he is? congrats to him
Jun 1, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: i dunno
Jun 1, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: have no idea
Jun 1, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: btw fuck off, i want to play pokemon colloseum and you forcing me here talking
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: thanks fix94 for the gamecube fixes for these games
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: pokemon Colosseum?
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: Y tho
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: because i never played it
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: and i have the disc
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: and to catch them all
Jun 1, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: now i want to play them
Jun 1, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: i thoguht this would be just like "box" things
Jun 1, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: but it happears to be like a real game
Jun 1, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: what?
Jun 1, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: usually the console games are just a themed pokemon puzzle game, or a box to save your pokemons from the games
Jun 1, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: i remember the n64 there was a match 3-4 pokemon game lol
Jun 1, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: woa
Jun 1, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: in colloseum apparently i am a villain who stole pokemon
Jun 1, 2018 4:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8019120/ 
Jun 1, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: playing this game feels so weird
Jun 1, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: in a tv
Jun 1, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: feels like a slow pokemon x\y in a tv
Jun 1, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: damn this game is awesome
Jun 1, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: i stole pokemons from the villains, and now saved a sexy ginger chick from being kidnapped
Jun 1, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: girl as boy's name tough
Jun 1, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Sexy ginger chick
Jun 1, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's probably like 10 migles
Jun 1, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You pedophile ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 5:14 PM - Joe88: my 5.55 update file deleted itself somehow
Jun 1, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: tom >:c
Jun 1, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: how can i tell their age from theese poligons
Jun 1, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: better graphics than the 3ds tough
Jun 1, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: ash has been ten for like 30 years
Jun 1, 2018 5:40 PM - Depravo: I'm gonna understand the inner gherkins of a woman.
Jun 1, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo impossibru
Jun 1, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to be the best that no one ever was, Pokephile gotta have sex with lots of pokemon! lol
Jun 1, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHERA2nSJB8
Jun 1, 2018 5:50 PM - T-hug: Man that song sucks Dep
Jun 1, 2018 5:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T hug
Jun 1, 2018 5:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: found you 
Jun 1, 2018 5:54 PM - Depravo: It's fucking terrible.
Jun 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Depravo: And they listen to Capital FM at work so it's on at least twice an hour.
Jun 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh snap, super man is here. (Depravo) 
Jun 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Depravo: Drunken Superman.
Jun 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Depravo: Going start flicking peanuts at bottles any moment now.
Jun 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why are you drunk? 
Jun 1, 2018 5:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also I didn't know super man can be drunk 
Jun 1, 2018 5:58 PM - Depravo: Not drunk yet but it's early.
Jun 1, 2018 5:59 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az6fpD4-lk4
Jun 1, 2018 5:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's 2 pm, too early. 
Jun 1, 2018 6:00 PM - Depravo: You'll notice he didn't break the Beefeater. Definitely me.
Jun 1, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo maybe you could use your wall building vision to help out Trump? lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfwHe0NqVvY
Jun 1, 2018 6:04 PM - Depravo: Can't we just build a wall around Trump?
Jun 1, 2018 6:04 PM - Depravo: A soundproof one.
Jun 1, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but he still needs twitter I mean you can't buy that kind of entertainment lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: Imagine if Twitter Shadow banned him.
Jun 1, 2018 6:08 PM - T-hug: Have u heard the uncensored version lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: That would be funny.
Jun 1, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: Except it wouldn't. He'd probably launch a nuke just to get some attention.
Jun 1, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: And no, I haven't heard it. I imagine it's just as shit with added swearing.
Jun 1, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why am I not in the news? You would think tweeting about how I plan to repeal the 13th amendment would make the news..." lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:13 PM - T-hug: Basically replace everytime he says winner with the n word
Jun 1, 2018 6:14 PM - T-hug: Should be fun next time it comes on at work lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:14 PM - Depravo: Marvellous.  But how have YOU heard the album version?
Jun 1, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: I mean I've only heard the song because I have no choice in the matter.
Jun 1, 2018 6:19 PM - T-hug: Spotify top uk 50 on ps4
Jun 1, 2018 6:19 PM - T-hug: Plays everything uncensored
Jun 1, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: Charts! Why on Earth would you listen to THOSE?!?!?
Jun 1, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: Nothing good ever gets anywhere near the charts.
Jun 1, 2018 6:23 PM - Flame: wrong Depravo
Jun 1, 2018 6:23 PM - Flame: Zelda btow was number in the charts for a while
Jun 1, 2018 6:23 PM - Flame: one*
Jun 1, 2018 6:23 PM - Flame: 
Jun 1, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: Hipster Depravo.
Jun 1, 2018 6:40 PM - Flame: you know i never seen a hipster without alcohol in there hands.
Jun 1, 2018 6:41 PM - Flame: which adds up
Jun 1, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: I have a stupid beard too.
Jun 1, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: depravo do you watch question time?
Jun 1, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: I wouldn't call IPA beers alcohol, Flame.
Jun 1, 2018 6:44 PM - Depravo: I don't watch question time. Seeing politicians give evasive non-answers infuriates me.
Jun 1, 2018 6:45 PM - Flame: good point dep
Jun 1, 2018 6:45 PM - Flame: bunch of wankers
Jun 1, 2018 6:45 PM - Flame: *does the wanker sign*
Jun 1, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: I just want to grab them by the neck. ANSWER. THE. FUCKING. QUESTION.
Jun 1, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: Punching them with every word.
Jun 1, 2018 6:46 PM - Flame: LOL
Jun 1, 2018 6:46 PM - Flame: also what firmware is your PS4 dep?
Jun 1, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: Is gin a hipster drink?
Jun 1, 2018 6:47 PM - Veho: No.
Jun 1, 2018 6:47 PM - Flame: it is.
Jun 1, 2018 6:47 PM - Flame: dep drinks it veho
Jun 1, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: Although I must point out I drunk it regularly before it became the big new thing.
Jun 1, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: And my PS4 is on whatever the latest firmware is. I always update my shit as soon as an update is available.
Jun 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: I feast upon the tears of 'hackers'.
Jun 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Flame: you evil bastard
Jun 1, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: I even keep my old, unused 3DS up to date.
Jun 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: I remember checking and it was on 9.something so I deliberately updated it to 11.whatever it was at the time.
Jun 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: And laughed while I did it.
Jun 1, 2018 6:52 PM - Flame: the only point of having a update 3ds is to use pokebank
Jun 1, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVY1-v97Mic
Jun 1, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: I'm looking at the takeaway menu and there's a pizza actually DARING me to eat it.
Jun 1, 2018 6:56 PM - Flame: do you ever cook?
Jun 1, 2018 6:56 PM - Depravo: No.
Jun 1, 2018 6:57 PM - Depravo: I'm a bad cook but I invented a sandwich. Depravo has a signature dish!
Jun 1, 2018 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have no more room on my ps4 HDD 
Jun 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Flame: stop pirating games SAK
Jun 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: Delete the 90% of games you don't actually play.
Jun 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 1TB Is too small for games the size of blu-ray disc 
Jun 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't pirate games, the dumb system installs the game from the disc and it's horrendous 
Jun 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just for faster loading times
Jun 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol OK delete the games that suck, should be almost empty  lol
Jun 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Depravo: Seriously, you can only give your full attention to one or two games at any time. Maybe three if they're wildly different genres.
Jun 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If I got them on there, they must not suck 
Jun 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Joe88: I deleted a bunch yesterday to fit gow on
Jun 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have like 8 fighting games, on my ps4 
Jun 1, 2018 7:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I play them all 
Jun 1, 2018 7:00 PM - Depravo: That's a lie of Sora proportions.
Jun 1, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Street fighter V, King of Fighters XIV, Guilty Gear Xrd Rev 2, Tekken 7, Skull Girls, Ultra Street fighter IV, Nitroplus Blasters 
Jun 1, 2018 7:02 PM - Flame: joe88 i saw you say that your 5.55 update was deleted .... did you run the blocker?
Jun 1, 2018 7:06 PM - Joe88: no
Jun 1, 2018 7:06 PM - Joe88: its just gone
Jun 1, 2018 7:06 PM - Joe88: all I did was run hen and installed the gow pkg and played a little of it
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: Just ordered the challenge pizza.
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Flame: but you did run the exploit tho joe
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is on it Depravo?
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Joe88: then today ran the ftp thing and the update was gone
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The exploit on it's own doesn't delete the update. I had to do it manually myself
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Joe88: I was on 5.05 already
Jun 1, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Pizza sounds good... I just spent like 250 bucks on food and after doing all that I don't feel like cooking lol
Jun 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: cheese and pineapple.
Jun 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Joe88: but the 5.55 update was downloaded and nagging to update the firmware
Jun 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Joe88: I just have no clue where it went, another person in the thread I made said the same thing happened to them with the update file
Jun 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: Donner, tikka, seekh kebab, green peppers, jalapenos, olives, onions and hot chillis. Apparently.
Jun 1, 2018 7:09 PM - Flame: i dont think it downloads the file(?) just gives that nag
Jun 1, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you set your PS4 to auto download updates it does
Jun 1, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's enabled by default like that IIRC
Jun 1, 2018 7:09 PM - Joe88: it was in the download manager on the ps4 that it fully downloaded
Jun 1, 2018 7:09 PM - Depravo: It's called the 'Bad Boy's Bite Special' and comes with the challenge "We dare you to be bad!"
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when consoles where just plug in the game and start playing lol
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo that sounds pretty good
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Flame: funny you say that Psio
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Well I dared.
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Add bacon 
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Flame: did you see i got a mega drive psio
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Joe88: I shut the auto download off, I havnt touched it in months though
Jun 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Wait, are they daring me to eat it BECAUSE it's bad?
Jun 1, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame you get that Mega flash cart thing too?
Jun 1, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think was like 30 bucks lol
Jun 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Flame: no im going to get the everdrive
Jun 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can a pizza be truly evil? Like bacon ham pineapple and pepperoni arranged to form a pentagram?
Jun 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Flame: joe88 block the servers just in case. but you should be fine anyway.
Jun 1, 2018 7:13 PM - Flame: unless someone updates it for you, you'll be fine
Jun 1, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Cooked in our evil oven at a temperature of 666F!!!! Muhahahahaha!!!"
Jun 1, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: Pineapple on pizza IS evil. You nailed it.
Jun 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: You put pineapple on dessert. Then throw it at a fat girl.
Jun 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Joe88: I changed the dns so it should block them from downloading I think
Jun 1, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make a Supernatural themed pizza, with a pretzel crust with salt and cheeseburger and kale.. lol
Jun 1, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Exorcist has pea soup on it... lol
Jun 1, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: depravo?
Jun 1, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: wtf is this alert with my face: https://imgur.com/lUXusNO
Jun 1, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 1, 2018 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you just leveled up, with the XP system
Jun 1, 2018 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Notification prolly broke
Jun 1, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: heh
Jun 1, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: i tought it was a notification saying sexy gbatemper girls available in my area
Jun 1, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might be worth making a post in the Site Discussions section though, so shaun/costy can look into it
Jun 1, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: i am using the old theme, probably thats the reason, not bothered to do so, if ya wish send them that image link
Jun 1, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: now i am baing suspicious that i am being scammed, i did bid in someting, there is this dude who is putting 3 cents less than my max bid
Jun 1, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGiHfsKYtZk
Jun 1, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lGiHfsKYtZk?t=845 Playstation not worst than terrorists but clearly Sony is working for ISIS lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:09 PM - Flame: da fuck did i watch psio
Jun 1, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: terrorists can just join into a call of duty match and talk to each other via mouse code using the bullets
Jun 1, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: *morse
Jun 1, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: or write the messages shotting at the wall, or even walking "walk foward 2 times means no" "walk backwards once means yes"
Jun 1, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: "left 2 times is a E, right 5 times is  S"
Jun 1, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: you got the idea
Jun 1, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: just need to be creative
Jun 1, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: Gonna have to say I'm a bit disappointed with that pizza.
Jun 1, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: I mean it was tasty with the various meats etc.
Jun 1, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: But it really didn't warrant the challenge.
Jun 1, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it needed some scorpion peppers?
Jun 1, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.puckerbuttpeppercompany.com/products/the-death-nut-challenge
Jun 1, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a challenge for you Depravo lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or does your local pub put out peanuts in a dish Depravo? Could you like sneak a pack of those in there and hide a camera so we can see the "Unkowingly taking the Death nut challenge!!!" lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: No pubs in the UK do that.
Jun 1, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Jun 1, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe you could sneak a dish of peanuts in and just put them out as a prank lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: They sell them behind the bar in tiny packs for stupidly high prices.
Jun 1, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So pretty much like here lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know one place gives out free peanuts but they are in shells and you are supposed to just throw the shells on the floor... so weird 
Jun 1, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: Didn't they once test those nuts and find they contained traces of ten different urines?
Jun 1, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to go there once in a while with friends but they got tired of me winning at pool every time 
Jun 1, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I wouldn't be surprised
Jun 1, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: Because men don't wash their hands after peeing.
Jun 1, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell I usually just pee in my pants so I don't have to wash my hands  lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: I completed Tales From the Borderlands this week.
Jun 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or pee on the bus like any civilized person  lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: What a game. What a final chapter!
Jun 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How did you do that... I couldn't take it lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love Borderlands 1 and 2 and even kinda liked the Pre Sequal lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: I was playing the final chapter and thinking "this is more exciting that any action game I've played in years!".
Jun 1, 2018 8:25 PM - Joe88: I like the low gravity, everything else was copy paste though
Jun 1, 2018 8:25 PM - Depravo: And then the credits rolled and I was doubly delighted to hear a song I already know and REALLY like.
Jun 1, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: I present this song to you thus now: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKL4X0PZz7M
Jun 1, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you might like The Walking Dead: Season One then, I still need to finish it.... but the first hour I played was pretty engrossing lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: As with all music, play it as loud as is socially/legally permitted.
Jun 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Joe88: I only did the 1st episode of season one
Jun 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My headphones can make me def  lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 the gravity thing was kind of cool, I didn't like the air thing 
Jun 1, 2018 8:28 PM - Joe88: you get air upgrades so it really isnt a problem
Jun 1, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.telltalegames.walkingdead100&hl=en_US Lots of Telltale games and they aren't too bad considering they are phone games lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 true but the campaign I just didn't get hooked like I did on 1 and 2 I feel like they phoned it in or something.
Jun 1, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: I'll play the Walking Dead games at some point.
Jun 1, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I heard the Batman ones are good too, but I haven't tried them at all.
Jun 1, 2018 8:30 PM - Joe88: its a little hard to get into them, to slow paced
Jun 1, 2018 8:30 PM - Depravo: I have Batman and Game of Thrones installed on my PS4 but I'm struggling to imagine which one I find least appealing.
Jun 1, 2018 8:31 PM - Joe88: I played the jurrasic park one, bttf one
Jun 1, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 how is that?
Jun 1, 2018 8:31 PM - Joe88: bttf game could have been part 4 if they ever made one
Jun 1, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Jun 1, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need a Ghost Busters Back to the Future Cross over movie  lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:32 PM - Joe88: that one was really good, jurrassic park one was pretty bad, takes place during and right after the 1 film
Jun 1, 2018 8:32 PM - Depravo: Ghost to the Future.
Jun 1, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also staring Whoopie Goldberg
Jun 1, 2018 8:33 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subrashii
Jun 1, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "We need 1.21 Gigawatts!!!" "Our packs can generate that power!!!" lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.telltalegames.exfiltration
Jun 1, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: Yeah, Ok. How do we ban DBvintage?
Jun 1, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: Where did Thug go? I think he has admin rights.
Jun 1, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who is DBVintage? lol
Jun 1, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/arm-mali-g76-gpu-deep-dive-870897/
Jun 1, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: DRAGONBALLVINTAGE.
Jun 1, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: I couldn't be arsed to type the whole thing but YOU MADE ME!
Jun 1, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: Someone alerted me to it the other week. It randomly appears in the shoutbox and says "Subarashii" and literally that is all.
Jun 1, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: If it's not a bot it acts like one so we're justified in treating it as one.
Jun 1, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh yeah that does make me annoyed
Jun 1, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was mentally blocking it sorry Depravo lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yum... for dinner almond milk (no sugar added) and oatmeal with peanut butter (also no sugar added) lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: I had salad and cous cous.
Jun 1, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: It just occurred to me you idiots don't know what I eat during the day.
Jun 1, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: You only see the boozy, fast food side of me.
Jun 1, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true but I figured you must eat normal food at some point or your an insane immortal lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: Some days I eat quinoa. If Flame is still here I know this isn't helping my Hipster denial.
Jun 1, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some in my Freezer I think lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like with extra veggies in it or something lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: I cook it with chicked stock, Winiary sauce and dried chilli flakes.
Jun 1, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: To forestall your next question: It's some Eastern European savoury juice.
Jun 1, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Winiary sauce sounds to me like sauce with wine in it lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do love me some white wine with butter and garlic on shrimp  lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.winiary.pl/importers/
Jun 1, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a lot of them Depravo lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: Depravo dont hate that you are a hipster, embrace it
Jun 1, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am too old to be hipster lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:15 PM - Flame: but the hipster i see always have these hot chicks with them...
Jun 1, 2018 9:15 PM - Flame: SUPER HOT!
Jun 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: its like makes me think twice, if i should become a hipster myself
Jun 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: I'm too common to be a Hipster.
Jun 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: Well, you did say hipsters always have a drink in their hands.
Jun 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: that what a hipster would say
Jun 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: That's recommendation enough.
Jun 1, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: Oh wait... Hot chicks. I'm out.
Jun 1, 2018 9:18 PM - Depravo: The only hot chick I'm likely to get is some spicy chicken and even that wouldn't be hot enough for me as I only have four working tastebuds.
Jun 1, 2018 9:18 PM - Flame: like were do they find these hot chicks...im not a conspiracy theorist myself but its a conspiracy
Jun 1, 2018 9:19 PM - Depravo: I work with a conspiracy theorist. I'll ask him.
Jun 1, 2018 9:20 PM - Flame: im mean and they not your standard hot, they like this ive never seen someone so beautiful hot
Jun 1, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: They probably have horrible personality flaws.
Jun 1, 2018 9:26 PM - Depravo: How do you picture a Hipster? Big stupid beard, shaved head at the sides but a slicked, floppy bit on top? Flesh tunnels in each ear that a monkey could scamper through?
Jun 1, 2018 9:27 PM - Flame: horrible personality?
Jun 1, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Russian spy hookers?
Jun 1, 2018 9:27 PM - Flame: the better the fucking will be
Jun 1, 2018 9:28 PM - Depravo: Considers themselves above eating a crisp sandwich unless it's sold at a pop-up boutique for £12.
Jun 1, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: the worse the personality better the sex. science has proven this.
Jun 1, 2018 9:29 PM - Depravo: I don't do people without a personality.
Jun 1, 2018 9:30 PM - Depravo: And I can't do people with one.
Jun 1, 2018 9:30 PM - Depravo: I'm in a wank 22 situation.
Jun 1, 2018 9:30 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Want or be wanked I always say lol
Jun 1, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wank stupid autoerotic correct
Jun 1, 2018 9:40 PM - Depravo: Wank or be wanted
Jun 1, 2018 9:54 PM - Seriel: wank or be wanked
Jun 1, 2018 10:02 PM - Deck of Noobs: gay
Jun 1, 2018 10:06 PM - Old: Wayne Kerr
Jun 1, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: This week I've spent £89 on booze.
Jun 1, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: Although this is just building up my reserves rather than what I've drunk.
Jun 1, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Catch some good sales 
Jun 1, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.destructoid.com/the-next-warhammer-game-chaosbane-is-a-diablo-esque-action-rpg-for-pc-and-consoles-505666.phtml
Jun 1, 2018 10:50 PM - Depravo: Just did a poo that looked like a kakuna.
Jun 1, 2018 10:50 PM - Depravo: One for the pokemon fans there.
Jun 1, 2018 10:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6g09ajz
Jun 1, 2018 10:52 PM - Depravo: Veho, you should have been in bed 7 hours ago.
Jun 1, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Veho lived in Transelvania and they where all vampires 
Jun 1, 2018 11:01 PM - Depravo: Croatia is NOT Romania you racist.
Jun 1, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 1, 2018 11:02 PM - Depravo: I work with a Romanian lad. Nice guy but daft as a brush.
Jun 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably all the blood drinking? Lol
Jun 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood banks are a pyramid scheme for Dracula
Jun 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Depravo: Honestly, he's the least scary thing I've ever seen.
Jun 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: He had a barbecue a few weeks ago and his Romanian uncle did the cooking. Random Eastern European meat products cooked to absolute perfection.
Jun 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I think they based old legends on the least likely things like the Jamaican KKK guy
Jun 1, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that sounds delicious Depravo
Jun 1, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm meat lol
Jun 1, 2018 11:05 PM - Veho: I'm at work, as luck would have it.
Jun 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: ALso, mmmm meat.
Jun 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: I'm hungry and I hate you.
Jun 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: Seriously, I don't know what half the stuff was but it was fantastic.
Jun 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho when you get off of work I post some BBQ pictures of meat 
Jun 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: I don't know if I've ever said it before but British food is shit and Eastern European food is amazing.
Jun 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: Even crisps. ESPECIALLY crisps!
Jun 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo some British food is good like fish and chips lol
Jun 1, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: OK, some mild tastes are good but mostly it's just bland.
Jun 1, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: It's like we only go up to 4 when everything in the Polski Sklep is a definite 11.
Jun 1, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: Oh, apparently it's national Fish and Chip day.
Jun 1, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: I had pizza.
Jun 1, 2018 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: that's how i feel about norwegian food
Jun 1, 2018 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but UK has shepherds pie
Jun 1, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: It all taste like fucking newspaper.
Jun 1, 2018 11:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: shepherds pie is great
Jun 1, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: If this brexit bollocks means there are less eastern european food shops in the UK then I will literally become a terrorist.
Jun 1, 2018 11:17 PM - Depravo: I will go around blowing up shit food.
Jun 1, 2018 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'll always have eastern european food shops
Jun 1, 2018 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: even we do
Jun 1, 2018 11:21 PM - Depravo: Good. Because if I couldn't get those Vifon instant noodles then I would be a one man riot.
Jun 1, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zj6oVI3jNx4
Jun 1, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: I have no idea what they're saying but at 5.37 the guy on the left nearly chokes.
Jun 1, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: These are the noodles I really like.
Jun 1, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: I'm also amazed they've made a 15 min video about something that can be cooked and eaten in around 6.
Jun 1, 2018 11:32 PM - Veho: They spend 3 minutes sooking, 3 minutes eating, and 9 minutes reminding us to subscribe.
Jun 1, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol normal YouTube panhandling
Jun 1, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My videos I don't care if you like or subscribe or even watch lol
Jun 1, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: But did they like the noodles?
Jun 1, 2018 11:35 PM - Veho: Who knows?
Jun 1, 2018 11:35 PM - Veho: I don't speak the language.
Jun 1, 2018 11:35 PM - Veho: They might have.
Jun 1, 2018 11:35 PM - Depravo: Haha!
Jun 1, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: OK, I'll review then. They're fucking amazing and they're only around 50p a pop. If you can get them, try them.
Jun 1, 2018 11:38 PM - Depravo: They're SO much better than Bachelor's Super Noodles (the UK's premium brand of instant noodle).
Jun 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Depravo: And you don't have to fuck about with a pan.
Jun 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Some of the mods here should start doing leaks. 
Jun 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Veho: I'll try to find them. Being Eastern Europe, we don't have a lot of Eastern European stores around. Ironically.
Jun 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Depravo: How odd.
Jun 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, leak the list of unpublished official reviews 
Jun 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Depravo: Oh, I thought you meant a different kind of leak. I know I drink a lot but...
Jun 1, 2018 11:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not that kind of leak 
Jun 1, 2018 11:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Keep that in your bathroom
Jun 1, 2018 11:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm talking about leak list exposure, like the unpublished official reviews here. Leak that 
Jun 1, 2018 11:41 PM - Depravo: I've just checked. There are none.
Jun 1, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: Here's a brief summary of all upcoming reviews:
Jun 1, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: You know that game you were anticipating? It sucks.
Jun 1, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: 2/10, sucks.
Jun 1, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: ;O;
Jun 1, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: You're right, it does. I played it too.
Jun 1, 2018 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How did you play a game that isn't available yet 
Jun 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Veho: It's available to reviewers. Always.
Jun 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: But at least your suggestion led me to reject a bad review of a game I like.
Jun 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So what games did you two review here on the site? I never found yours 
Jun 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: I don't review games. I'm far too biased.
Jun 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Damn son 
Jun 1, 2018 11:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Superman Biased 
Jun 1, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: If I like it I'll tell you it's the best game ever and you're an idiot for not liking it.
Jun 1, 2018 11:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not a review, that's a common internet statement 
Jun 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Depravo: If I don't I'll tell you it's crap and call you an idiot if you play it.
Jun 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Possibly from 4chan 
Jun 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who are we to argue with superman 
Jun 1, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: OK, a little test...
Jun 1, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: This a really good song. At least 9/10
Jun 1, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYwCmcB0XMw
Jun 1, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: Do you like it?
Jun 1, 2018 11:48 PM - Flame: hipster posting hipster music
Jun 1, 2018 11:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://textsfromsuperheroes.com/image/174130342556 
Jun 1, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: No, it's a really good song and you're an idiot.
Jun 1, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: This is why I can't review anything.
Jun 1, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: One of the comments:
Jun 1, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: "Jesus listening to this song makes me feel like I'm living in a rust belt city where the sky is almost always gray and it rains a lot."
Jun 1, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: " Oh wait, I'm in fucking Binghamton."
Jun 1, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: I live in the UK where the sky is almost always gray and it rains a lot.
Jun 1, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: The band certainly found their audience.
Jun 1, 2018 11:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Music with lyrics 
Jun 1, 2018 11:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I only listen to instrumentals 
Jun 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: You like music without?
Jun 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: Right, wait there...
Jun 1, 2018 11:55 PM - Depravo: Dammit. You know when you assume every piece of music ever is on Youtube?
Jun 1, 2018 11:56 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EHMc5QZ_bw
Jun 1, 2018 11:57 PM - Depravo: Live version so I've not heard this one myself.
Jun 1, 2018 11:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mega man music rocks 
Jun 1, 2018 11:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who do I contact for request of review 
Jun 1, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: You want to request someone else does a review?
Jun 2, 2018 12:00 AM - Depravo: I suppose you would PM one of the people who regularly do reviews.
Jun 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Flame: Documents
Jun 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Flame: └Music
Jun 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Flame: └Best Songs
Jun 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Flame: └ Daft Punk - One More Time
Jun 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: Giorgio by Moroder, you arse.
Jun 2, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: Instant Crush is pretty good too.
Jun 2, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5uQMwRMHcs
Jun 2, 2018 12:03 AM - Flame: so good post it twice
Jun 2, 2018 12:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to request that I do a official review 
Jun 2, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: You can't do an official review. You're not official. You can do a user review.
Jun 2, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: Which I get to approve or not.
Jun 2, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: Off to reject some reviews BRB
Jun 2, 2018 12:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I did a user review already. 
Jun 2, 2018 12:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only one person commented on it, and T-Hug liked it.
Jun 2, 2018 12:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Flame got that daft punk discovery album on lockdown 
Jun 2, 2018 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did he get the anime that goes with it? 
Jun 2, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: THug liking it is all the affirmation you need, baby.
Jun 2, 2018 12:08 AM - Depravo: A like from him is worth more than about 80% of our entire membership.
Jun 2, 2018 12:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How so?
Jun 2, 2018 12:08 AM - Flame: happy SAK?
Jun 2, 2018 12:09 AM - Depravo: Because he's our reviewer commander-in-chief.
Jun 2, 2018 12:09 AM - Flame: 80% you are kind dep
Jun 2, 2018 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes, I been happy hours ago. When I beat all 12 street fighter games in the anniversary collection. 
Jun 2, 2018 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now i wish I had chinese food 
Jun 2, 2018 12:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Egg roll and egg foo young 
Jun 2, 2018 12:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: One of these days I'm gonna learn how to make egg foo young
Jun 2, 2018 12:10 AM - Depravo: This is nice https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySLc8gZ3oEc
Jun 2, 2018 12:11 AM - Flame: it is
Jun 2, 2018 12:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: i don't think we will ever see their face 
Jun 2, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: That really is nice.
Jun 2, 2018 12:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Daftpunk is really robots from the future
Jun 2, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: and im a robot from the past
Jun 2, 2018 12:13 AM - Flame: SAK why do you do a smile end of every post?
Jun 2, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I dunno, same reason why Psionic Roshambo puts frowny face at the end of a positive statement 
Jun 2, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We are complex individuals
Jun 2, 2018 12:14 AM - Flame: is it a habit?
Jun 2, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Besides, I need to memorize these codes for the faces cause shoutbox has no toolbox for it.
Jun 2, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: This wins https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFfw5mSuEbk
Jun 2, 2018 12:15 AM - Flame: im simple. I like boobs and video games. 
Jun 2, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: Y'all to young to remember Streethawk.
Jun 2, 2018 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Be ware, sometimes a youtube video link can be revealed by clicking specific faces.   
Jun 2, 2018 12:16 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5GEdmpEYX8
Jun 2, 2018 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm too young to remember HE-Man and the Cops cartoon 
Jun 2, 2018 12:19 AM - Depravo: I bet you don't remember this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njTxV8blffc
Jun 2, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He Man and the Masters of the universe kind of presumptuous if you ask me lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo good times lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Veho: Did they ever leave Eternia?
Jun 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Depravo: The loading music has aged better than the games.
Jun 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think like once or twice lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ijh9fLIG5t4&has_verified=1
Jun 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sorry Depravo, we don't have ocean games where I live, and that's New York 
Jun 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True Depravo but honestly RoboCop is probably still better than Detroit lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Depravo: The day I held aloft my magic sword and said "BY THE POWER OF GRAYSKULL!"
Jun 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Depravo: Why would you randomly do that?
Jun 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Last I checked, they were all awful games 
Jun 2, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sUQO0lUB8KY
Jun 2, 2018 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He man and Mega man should team up, they both fight villains that like skulls 
Jun 2, 2018 12:23 AM - Depravo: And how many other things did he randomly hold aloft and say until he got special powers?
Jun 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did he get other powers before? Lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Veho: Thor's hammer.
Jun 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The power of bad ideas Lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Veho: Dep, how do you think he got so buff? He spent year lifting all sorts of stuff.
Jun 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By the power of anabolic steroids I have the power!!!! Lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:25 AM - Depravo: Day 283: Held aloft a jar of peanut butter and said "chocolate monkey buttocks". Nothing.
Jun 2, 2018 12:25 AM - Veho: And maybe "by the power of Grayskull" is a curse on Eternia.
Jun 2, 2018 12:25 AM - Veho: Like "Oh for fuck's sake"
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1OUCI3oLYss
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Old: The gave where Adam discovered the Power Sword showed the words/oath on a plaque.
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Depravo: Was it ever explained? I mean did the Sorceress give him a hint?
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Old: *cave
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He Man related lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Veho: Yes.
Jun 2, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he used to charge up the sorceress's special wand like the cat
Jun 2, 2018 12:27 AM - Old: According to early DC/Filmation canon, anyhow.
Jun 2, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: Well the intro didn't mention he found the sword with instructions in thirteen languages.
Jun 2, 2018 12:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Svix3gccmiM 
Jun 2, 2018 12:28 AM - Depravo: He suggests he randomly performed a random action with a random object while saying a random thing.
Jun 2, 2018 12:28 AM - Depravo: Like it just happened.
Jun 2, 2018 12:28 AM - Veho: Does he actually say it was random?
Jun 2, 2018 12:28 AM - Old: Of course not, the show was a 22 minute toy ad.  (Though Scheimer & crew TRIED adding in some content of value for kids.)
Jun 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know the cartoon double dragon is a rip off of He man and She-ra ? 
Jun 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Old: "I held aloft my sword and said, 'by the POWER of ACTION FIGURESSSSSS!"
Jun 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnBbW3g5y5Q
Jun 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Depravo: The old 'What have we learned today"?
Jun 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally I was busy watching RoboTech and Transformers
Jun 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Old: "Don't put mustard on your cat!  See you next time, kids!"
Jun 2, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When you find a magical sword resist the urge to test it out on your cat!
Jun 2, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: Never put a sock in a toaster. Never put jam on a magnet.
Jun 2, 2018 12:31 AM - Veho: "Keep swords away from your pussy."
Jun 2, 2018 12:31 AM - Old: "Buy MORE toys!!  See you next time, kids!"
Jun 2, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: Damn, I knew nobody would get that.
Jun 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Old: Mattel/Filmation added all the other shit.  He-Man was originally a barefoot dolt bohunk that hung out with a green goddess & animals.
Jun 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: "Never get involved in a land war in China."
Jun 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Depravo: Describe this green goddess. Already i'm aroused.
Jun 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Veho: Never poke badgers with spoons.
Jun 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Depravo: Oh, one more. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcyvvIwXZU8
Jun 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Old: Early Teela proto.
Jun 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Depravo: I know I always say this but listen loud.
Jun 2, 2018 12:34 AM - Veho: Love, Paul, (St).
Jun 2, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z8K08AcVru0
Jun 2, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Listen normally lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: I stopped at 44 seconds because I'd laughed enough.
Jun 2, 2018 12:45 AM - Veho: Knowing is half the battle.
Jun 2, 2018 12:46 AM - Veho: The other half is lasers.
Jun 2, 2018 12:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cWyMeCA.jpg
Jun 2, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think he had a burn out I think he had a blow out
Jun 2, 2018 12:53 AM - Veho: That's not the kind of blowjob he had in mind.
Jun 2, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 12:58 AM - Depravo: Yeah but he did fade away. No one cares any more.
Jun 2, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had friends who at the time "Nirvana is the best band ever" lol 2 albums?
Jun 2, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: whos nirvana
Jun 2, 2018 12:59 AM - Depravo: A couple of their songs were vaguely hummable. At best.
Jun 2, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Give me AC/DC any day of the week lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles was a band where the lead singer got depressed did a bunch of drugs and shot himself
Jun 2, 2018 1:01 AM - Veho: He did fade away but at lease he wasn't around to witness it so there's that.
Jun 2, 2018 1:01 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVehv_LDWaE
Jun 2, 2018 1:01 AM - Depravo: Better than the original.
Jun 2, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: i am kidding, everyone knows who is nirvana
Jun 2, 2018 1:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time  for mario tennis, wish me luck 
Jun 2, 2018 1:02 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY
Jun 2, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY Veho beat me lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:03 AM - Veho: Nirvana is to blame for at least 50% of the instances of writing "nevermind" instead of "never mind", the bastards.
Jun 2, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:05 AM - Veho: HEY MIGLES HERE'S SOME T-N-A FOR YOU: https://i.imgur.com/IHZFl8O.jpg
Jun 2, 2018 1:07 AM - Depravo: Too much A, not enough T
Jun 2, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/eW8fMoL
Jun 2, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meats hmm lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: veho?
Jun 2, 2018 1:10 AM - Veho: migles?
Jun 2, 2018 1:11 AM - migles: more :c
Jun 2, 2018 1:11 AM - Veho: Dep is this enough T for you: https://i.imgur.com/J1WU4Yj.mp4
Jun 2, 2018 1:11 AM - Veho: They're bigger than her head.
Jun 2, 2018 1:12 AM - Depravo: God, do I have a type.
Jun 2, 2018 1:12 AM - Depravo: Searches for SFW knockers on imgur.
Jun 2, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: i want her :c
Jun 2, 2018 1:13 AM - Depravo: Wait a second, I'm still drinking at 2am without the aid of coffee.
Jun 2, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JE5hFUj
Jun 2, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: My first purchase when I win the lottery.
Jun 2, 2018 1:15 AM - Veho: Purchase or rent?
Jun 2, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would buy that for a dollar!
Jun 2, 2018 1:15 AM - Depravo: Purchase. Surely everything has a price.
Jun 2, 2018 1:15 AM - Depravo: And this if I have enough *hoho* small change https://imgur.com/gallery/Q3b0C
Jun 2, 2018 1:16 AM - Veho: dohohohoho
Jun 2, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/bungie-gets-100-million-for-new-non-destiny-game-1826496634/amp
Jun 2, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9aPS1OHwp1g
Jun 2, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: Imgur is really poor for finding SFW images of booby models.
Jun 2, 2018 1:19 AM - Veho: "How much do we have to pay you to not make a Destiny game?"
Jun 2, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: 100 million? That's exactly the amount of fucks I don't give.
Jun 2, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: imgur doesn't really have a search function, there are tags but nobody uses them to actually tag the image content, and also they are all a bunch of wankers, in the bad sense.
Jun 2, 2018 1:21 AM - Veho: imgur does host a large range of smut, SFW and NSFW, but it's not on the front page.
Jun 2, 2018 1:21 AM - Veho: It's their dirty little secret.
Jun 2, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: Yeah, but I can't google links because that will inadvertantly lead to ruder stuff.
Jun 2, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: Hmmm, maybe screeenshot the first couple of images from rude photosets...
Jun 2, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: I can do this.
Jun 2, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol search for safe for work porn
Jun 2, 2018 1:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/r/2busty2hide/
Jun 2, 2018 1:23 AM - Veho: Here you go.
Jun 2, 2018 1:23 AM - Depravo: I'm looking for specific girls. But i need the photos I usually skip past.
Jun 2, 2018 1:23 AM - Depravo: yes yes yes yes next next ne... ooh!
Jun 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fmXGEplvPuY&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DfmXGEplvPuY&has_verified=1&layout=tablet&client=mv-google
Jun 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/AxtxR/184193becc.png
Jun 2, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: I'd buy that for a considerable number of dollars.
Jun 2, 2018 1:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gC3Hrbb
Jun 2, 2018 1:26 AM - Veho: Daaaaaayumn, Dep.
Jun 2, 2018 1:26 AM - Veho: You have a type.
Jun 2, 2018 1:27 AM - Depravo: I'd buy this for a fair amount of dollars https://puu.sh/AxtA9/062bbcd709.png
Jun 2, 2018 1:28 AM - migles: and fuuuucckk
Jun 2, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: You know it, Veho. I'm searching for these models by name.
Jun 2, 2018 1:28 AM - migles: í won the boktai listing <.<
Jun 2, 2018 1:30 AM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/AxtFi/a29e4607e4.png
Jun 2, 2018 1:31 AM - migles: nice one
Jun 2, 2018 1:31 AM - Depravo: Incidentally, that last one is the only good thing to come out of Ukraine apart from this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDCNlqMgnvo
Jun 2, 2018 1:32 AM - migles: fuck i am wining all the listings i was not expecting to win in ebay :c
Jun 2, 2018 1:32 AM - Depravo: Are you bidding on a Roland AX Synth?
Jun 2, 2018 1:33 AM - migles: no
Jun 2, 2018 1:33 AM - migles: in crap for my gba collecton
Jun 2, 2018 1:34 AM - migles: won a boktai factory sealed lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:35 AM - migles: can't wait to receive it and file a charge back due to being a resealed game
Jun 2, 2018 1:35 AM - migles: time for me to go, cya tomorrow
Jun 2, 2018 1:35 AM - Depravo: Good bite.
Jun 2, 2018 1:36 AM - Veho: Night, migles.
Jun 2, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: I'm going to bed too. I promised myself a haircut tomorrow.
Jun 2, 2018 1:39 AM - Depravo: But if I'm feeling hungover or tired in any way haircuts are the first casualty.
Jun 2, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: I recently missed a haircut for 5 weeks because of an unsuitable Saturday attitude.
Jun 2, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hippie! Lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:40 AM - Veho: That's why I get like three haircuts a year tops.
Jun 2, 2018 1:40 AM - Veho: Everything gets in the way.
Jun 2, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: This is why I get it cut real short when I do make it there,
Jun 2, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't send that to the shoutbox lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cut my own lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 1:47 AM - Depravo: Yeah, I have a type.
Jun 2, 2018 1:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/glKyglF.mp4
Jun 2, 2018 1:47 AM - Depravo: And with that, goodnight.
Jun 2, 2018 1:50 AM - Veho: Night, Dep!
Jun 2, 2018 1:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wUOnET9.mp4
Jun 2, 2018 2:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xmx5qLv
Jun 2, 2018 2:09 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT1pWo0WZJE
Jun 2, 2018 2:10 AM - Coto: 1:45
Jun 2, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: PHUCK this tennis game 
Jun 2, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Everyone has red bar connections, giving me lots of input lag and winning
Jun 2, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lag switchers?
Jun 2, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wUOnET9.mp4 <--- not her first train 
Jun 2, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4NVg9BO.mp4 lol with extra noodles
Jun 2, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c2TaU
Jun 2, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c2M7H Veho lol (I wish I had this like right now... well except the fries.... would love them but can't  lol )
Jun 2, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cheated the other day though, my grandson got a happy meal or something from Mc Donald's and I ate one of the fries lol
Jun 2, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did learn something... my tastes have changed since I stopped eating stuff with sugar, it wasn't as tasty as I remember them being.
Jun 2, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c2vBj
Jun 2, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpeHKJbLxIg
Jun 2, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muenster_cheese Invented in the US? I would have swore it was some other country lol
Jun 2, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW it's an amazing cheese if your not in the US and haven't tried it! lol
Jun 2, 2018 3:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Zpz1SZB.mp4
Jun 2, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she looks like fun....
Jun 2, 2018 3:35 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Jun 2, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1VjDIJ5
Jun 2, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3ITcl4f


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 3, 2018)

Jun 2, 2018 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it kinda is
Jun 2, 2018 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: If you read the top of that wiki page
Jun 2, 2018 4:34 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKH8ugHZVMg
Jun 2, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See The RealJdbye that makes more sense to me after you point it out
Jun 2, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also got bad gateway error took forever to reply  lol
Jun 2, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Currently playing Lawn Mower Man on the Snes lol
Jun 2, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So bad lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:18 AM - migles: so i won 2 listings out of 3
Jun 2, 2018 8:19 AM - migles: one of them i was screwed over, this dude put 3 cents less than my max bid <.<
Jun 2, 2018 8:56 AM - Depravo: I need a poo
Jun 2, 2018 9:04 AM - T-hug: I just been
Jun 2, 2018 9:04 AM - T-hug: After double sausage n egg mcmuffin
Jun 2, 2018 9:04 AM - T-hug: Flew out like a scud missile
Jun 2, 2018 9:06 AM - Depravo: I no longer need a poo.
Jun 2, 2018 9:07 AM - Depravo: I'm going to have omelette sandwiches when I can be arsed to make them.
Jun 2, 2018 10:11 AM - migles: depravo
Jun 2, 2018 10:11 AM - migles: wheres sexy big jug girls
Jun 2, 2018 10:30 AM - Depravo: In my other browser window.
Jun 2, 2018 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Incognito mode window?
Jun 2, 2018 11:13 AM - Depravo: Yes, in a different browser altogether.
Jun 2, 2018 11:14 AM - migles: what about tracking?
Jun 2, 2018 11:14 AM - migles: they know you from your screen resolution!
Jun 2, 2018 11:14 AM - migles: you need an entiere new pc and new internet service provider bought by someone not related to you and that doesn't live near your area
Jun 2, 2018 11:15 AM - Depravo: I'm not bothered about that. I don't look at anything that would put me on a police watch list.
Jun 2, 2018 11:15 AM - migles: then 7 proxies, 7 vpn, 7 tor clients
Jun 2, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: and they still know it's you because from the date stamps when you stopped using your computer for that stuff, and a new guy appeared in the same time
Jun 2, 2018 11:18 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/7Y4LssO
Jun 2, 2018 1:20 PM - Depravo: The hairs be cutted.
Jun 2, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: yey, the seller did cancel my bid <3
Jun 2, 2018 1:58 PM - migles: so, bid in 3 stuff, 1 lost, 1 won but i asked to cancel. and other one that i won but wanted
Jun 2, 2018 2:09 PM - Depravo: Huzzah!
Jun 2, 2018 2:12 PM - Depravo: But none of them was a keytar, you say?
Jun 2, 2018 2:59 PM - Veho: Was one of them an Omnichord?
Jun 2, 2018 2:59 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfuSEdOdNz0
Jun 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Depravo: That video was amazing.
Jun 2, 2018 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm on a boat bitches
Jun 2, 2018 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, fuck HP's maintenance manual. Had me all worried that my laptop was somehow missing the M.2 slot because the diagram for replacing the M.2 shows the thing underneath the battery
Jun 2, 2018 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which it isn't at all lol
Jun 2, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got it installed though, just gotta clone my partitions and then I'll be using beautiful SSD 
Jun 2, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not PCIe SSD, but at least it's an SSD lol
Jun 2, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, Chinaman upped his compensation offer to $5 and told me his boss is going to fire him if the dispute is filed 
Jun 2, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_W_ucE7VIQ
Jun 2, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom 5 dolla?
Jun 2, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't get why they're so hesitant to just refund/send me a new one
Jun 2, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They probably cost a whole $2 to manufacture lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like they paid for the shipping either lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China government 100% subsidizes the shipping costs lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: damn psio
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: seenthat crap video today
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: its so crap
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: i watched the whole thing because i wanted to know what more crap they could talk
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: last time i watch something from "the gamer"
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What was so crap about it migles?
Jun 2, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't be bothered to watch it lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: thumnail is a ps4 disc being inserted in a ps1
Jun 2, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About the only thing I didn't know about was the Phone to PS1 adapter and software for Japan lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: title is "10 things you didn't know your ps1 could do"
Jun 2, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: most stuff is third party stuff
Jun 2, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: which is neat
Jun 2, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: and they talk about the doom in the ps1, and fucking show footage of doom 2016 like yeah
Jun 2, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is one down side to that GB adapter he showed... The emulation sucks,,, badly lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So just spouting BS pretty much
Jun 2, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "THINGS YOU DIDN'T KNOW SOMEONE ELSE MADE THE PS1 DO!"
Jun 2, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles Doom on the PS1 is better than the new Doom... lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: ho right, in the list he says "build your own games" shows the development kit of the ps1 lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS1 had a dev kit???? OMG SO UNIQUE
Jun 2, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Net Yaruze was a real thing you could mail order back then migles, I wanted one so bad 
Jun 2, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, just casual clickbait video then lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: yeah they claim it like its the only console which got a development kit released
Jun 2, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nah Tom the public availiable Net Yaruze was not a typical dev kit.
Jun 2, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: they even say like "you could not buy this ps1 in stores, you had to order trough mail"
Jun 2, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you could not make pro level games on it you where limited to what you could load in the PS1's RAM at one time.
Jun 2, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No data streaming options or anything
Jun 2, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles yeah but anyone could order one in the mail
Jun 2, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just had to fork over the $$$  and they where like 200 dollars more than a normal PS1 at the time lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: ho right
Jun 2, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it was $750 Psi lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Yaroze
Jun 2, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS1 was just $300 or so on release IIRC
Jun 2, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it was too expensive for my ass... I already was part of the PC Master race and owned the PS1 and N64 lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: THINGS YOU DIDN'T KNOW YOUR PS1 COULD DO, READING FLOPPY DISCS (if you puchase this third party not licensed accesory)
Jun 2, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See it had an extra 2MB's of RAM though so that probably helped with development stuff
Jun 2, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: next video will be like "10 things you didn't know your ps4 could do" milkshakes, you can buy a blender, put it above the ps4, with the right ingredients you can make the milkshake
Jun 2, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: 10 things you didn't know your nes could do, let you watch tv, just turn off the console and switch chanel, and you will be able to watch tv
Jun 2, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Play SNES games! Just need a Raspberry Pi NES Cart!"
Jun 2, 2018 4:14 PM - migles: "just need a computer emulating the game, streaming it into the console gpu"
Jun 2, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: that nes pi cart is more streaming than anything else 
Jun 2, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: which is really neat
Jun 2, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well really it's just adding chips to a cart though
Jun 2, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the SNES Pi one could do PS1 emulation lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on which Pi they put in it
Jun 2, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi Zero, definitely not
Jun 2, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if he could do a PS1 version abusing the PS1's port?
Jun 2, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any other though yeah
Jun 2, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the zero probably used that one because of power?
Jun 2, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, I think without any USB stuff connected and such it only draws like 100ma
Jun 2, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think the SNES was designed for more power output to the cart though so maybe he could run a Pi3 or something? lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: when i was younger i kinda wanted to get a bunch of consoles, remove the internals and glue all of them into a bigger box making my own all in 1 console lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like Ben heck does migles 
Jun 2, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think every kid wanted that.
Jun 2, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not the Pi 3, I think that uses a fair bit of power under stress
Jun 2, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Draws like 1.25A or so IIRC
Jun 2, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Pi 1 B, possibly
Jun 2, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: psio whos ben heck, show me
Jun 2, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the FX2 chip pulls about that much juice Tom.
Jun 2, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ben Heck migles surely you jest  lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSs7-Bd0o88
Jun 2, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, Iunno really lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ben Heck makes neato custom consoles
Jun 2, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Things like game console laptops and such
Jun 2, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: nice!
Jun 2, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: he fucking did used 1 disc drive for 3 consoles?
Jun 2, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: hooo no lolk
Jun 2, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: 3 different disc slots
Jun 2, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: i was really like "how dafuq is that possible"
Jun 2, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure it's possible migles but it would involve like a lot of fuckery lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if possible at all I doubt it would be very easy
Jun 2, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like hack all three consoles and use drive emulation chips to fool all of them into thinking "Yeah this is the drive I have to use!" lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might be easier to just rig up some kind of CD changer lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have the multiple drives in the case, use the CD changer to swap between them
Jun 2, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or build a drive with the 3 heads are in a pie shape on the drive... and all 3 drive electronics?
Jun 2, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but holy hell I don't even know how that would work lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it'd be an interesting challenge for an engineer lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus some way to detect what disk is in lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Reaching shore woo hoo
Jun 2, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would have to have a button on the front lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: a single drive and a ODDE chip for each console, that mimicks their real drive ?
Jun 2, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might have to just have a switch on the front of the console or something
Jun 2, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Then a 1 hour bus ride and we're there
Jun 2, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Where you heading Jdbye?
Jun 2, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Going to a Greek island
Jun 2, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Andros
Jun 2, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Jun 2, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Andros isn't that the bad guy in StarFox? lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But The Real Jdbye if you get a chance see if they have Greek Gyro's there... lol 
Jun 2, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I had one right now....
Jun 2, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Having some leftover Turkey soup from last nice myself
Jun 2, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am eating cheese and triscuits lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swiss, Chedder and Muenster. lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:44 PM - T-hug: https://gbatemp.net/entry/vroom-vroom-xbawks-one.14681/
Jun 2, 2018 4:45 PM - T-hug: Just got the matching pad for it from ebay
Jun 2, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol T-Hug I am jealous 
Jun 2, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be jealous even it was totally broken though, would love to take one apart lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:50 PM - T-hug: We find consoles all the time but usually broken or flee ridden covered in cat piss etc
Jun 2, 2018 4:51 PM - T-hug: There was a ps3 slim there too but it was so gunky and smelt weird
Jun 2, 2018 4:51 PM - T-hug: All the ports thick with nicotine
Jun 2, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol cat piss or dog and smoker are the worst  (I used to see that on PC repair all the time)
Jun 2, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that stuff is the worst
Jun 2, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A friend of my dad's is a heavy heavy smoker, occasionally has me do some PC work for him and my god
Jun 2, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First time I got a desktop from him to replace the fans on (because of course they're dead) I gagged a few times cuz it smelt so bad lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one person "My PC keeps crashing!!!" I took it home to clean it and diagnose it... was just the CPU heatsink and fan literally caked with hair from a dog and cigarette smoke... she died a couple months back of lung cancer
Jun 2, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Took me 3 days to clean it.....
Jun 2, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I stopped taking stuff from him lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom my wife when I get one of those machines forces me to do all the work outside on it...
Jun 2, 2018 4:54 PM - T-hug: Ive been in apartments where its literally dripping from the ceiling
Jun 2, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too T-Hug my mother in law rented to some people a nice place had full length mirrors on the walls in the dinning room... these fuckers smoked so much it was dripping down the mirrors 
Jun 2, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She paid me like 400 bucks to clean the place.... I was there for a week and probably spent 200 on supplies
Jun 2, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't worth it lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I fucking forbid anyone to smoke in my house, period lol.
Jun 2, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom even when I smoked, I stepped outside to smoke lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which irritated my fiancee, she smokes weed and has to go outside/in the garage to do it, which she gets all pissy about sometimes
Jun 2, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuck that mess cleaning my house of that shit lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Jun 2, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She gets up at like 5am for work and such and still smokes in my house, thinks I don't realize
Jun 2, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, used to anyways before we found out about the babby
Jun 2, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIqeXSYc8nE
Jun 2, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice Tom 
Jun 2, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congrats 
Jun 2, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or should I say Congraturations!!! (Meme style) lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks
Jun 2, 2018 4:59 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Jun 2, 2018 5:02 PM - T-hug: Spam
Jun 2, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah pretty much
Jun 2, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen worse but it is annoying lol
Jun 2, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to pull out the banhammer T-hug 
Jun 2, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 2, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 2, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo was asking about it, like I said I am not sure
Jun 2, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if he was serious though lol
Jun 2, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Antiporno lol movie on different places... of course it's Japanese
Jun 2, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth downloading?
Jun 2, 2018 5:24 PM - Depravo: I was serious.
Jun 2, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just suspend them for 999999 days Dep 
Jun 2, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: found psio's car stickers: https://imgur.com/gallery/bu65gQu
Jun 2, 2018 5:26 PM - Depravo: I just want their shoutbox access removed. Don't care what shit they dribble out in EOF. I don't go there.
Jun 2, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They bumped one of their threads in the Suggestions section, give them a big ol' suspension Dep!
Jun 2, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 2, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Jun 2, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: the thing is
Jun 2, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: the woman is not fat enough
Jun 2, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: ;O;
Jun 2, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: my ebay adventures are going well, the bid i won, the guy will come to spain for vacation lol
Jun 2, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: so, no customs for me, and fucking ass cheap shipping
Jun 2, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: the other bid i paid too much and sadly won, the guy accepted to cancel my bid 
Jun 2, 2018 6:01 PM - cearp: what  di you buy migles? 
Jun 2, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: tom, how is it going with china dude?
Jun 2, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: cearp, i started a ebay gambling addicion basically :C started to bid in all sorts of game boy crap
Jun 2, 2018 6:01 PM - cearp: tom's in china? esl or something?
Jun 2, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: no no no, tom did got a broken screen from ali express and they offered him a 2 dollars refund lol
Jun 2, 2018 6:02 PM - cearp: huh
Jun 2, 2018 6:02 PM - cearp: that sucks
Jun 2, 2018 6:02 PM - cearp: i haven't bought anything gameboy for a while...
Jun 2, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: yeah i bid in all theese games i always wanted
Jun 2, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: and heh, i got addicted to bidding :C
Jun 2, 2018 6:02 PM - cearp: this week i decided to put in the backlight for my dmg... but i made a mistake. broken now lol. it's fixable but i don't' really have the tools
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: oops time for dinner man
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: the first time i did bid, one dude stole my winning at the last 5 seconds, so in the secoind time i did bid, i bid too much
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: as long as you play all your games... it's fine!
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: hey
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: gixen.com ,i
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: gixen.com - i
Jun 2, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: hooo
Jun 2, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: wtf men
Jun 2, 2018 6:04 PM - cearp: damn it.... -        i've used it for years. it's free.  it's a sniping site. it submits your bid at the last few seconds
Jun 2, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: duuude
Jun 2, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: fuck you :c this is the reason i got fucked
Jun 2, 2018 6:04 PM - cearp: it's gixen.com,  it's really not a scam. very legit. you can pay if you want, but it's free. very very cool. i've won many items with it
Jun 2, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: i knew it was a bot!
Jun 2, 2018 6:05 PM - cearp: maybe, maybe not.    some times i literally just bid at the last few seconds lol
Jun 2, 2018 6:05 PM - cearp: but... as long as you paid your 'maximum', it's ok.
Jun 2, 2018 6:05 PM - cearp: good luck 
Jun 2, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: nah i dont think so, it was really really in the very last 5 seconds, i refreshed the page from wining to "list over, you lost"
Jun 2, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: i hate this shit :c damn bots
Jun 2, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: wait
Jun 2, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: why is this free then?
Jun 2, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: hmmm
Jun 2, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: just paid for my winning bid in ebay, ebay chargjng me 5 euros in my card, i have no idea why
Jun 2, 2018 6:43 PM - migles: i mean, 5 euros more on top of everything (item+shipping+custom taxes)
Jun 2, 2018 7:05 PM - cearp: What for? It must say somewhere
Jun 2, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: migles you still there?
Jun 2, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hay 
Jun 2, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vO7uGst.mp4
Jun 2, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: Hello  
Jun 2, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-fenghuang-apu-3dmark-specs-performance-leak/amp/
Jun 2, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gigle giggles lol
Jun 2, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QWnJ9c6
Jun 2, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Battery assult lol
Jun 2, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/OsZcoODKc50
Jun 2, 2018 7:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UncVOMG.jpg
Jun 2, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0WLZZtD
Jun 2, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: veho that is not normal!
Jun 2, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: i bet those are really saggy boobs
Jun 2, 2018 7:48 PM - Depravo: Saggy boob where?
Jun 2, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: migles you just jelly
Jun 2, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: Those boobies wobble like jelly.
Jun 2, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: wobble too much, some funny business is going on
Jun 2, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: Never happy  
Jun 2, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: Can't you just enjoy the boobies? If you don't stop complaining I'll stop posting them.
Jun 2, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: My ideal woman is some kind of human/cow hybrid.
Jun 2, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Natural should do the bubbly jubbly lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished setting everything up on my new SSD
Jun 2, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sooooooooo nice
Jun 2, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Linux Mint 19 beta also got put up today on a couple mirrors, so I replaced potato Ubuntu with that
Jun 2, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Jun 2, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: veho
Jun 2, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom boots in seconds?
Jun 2, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, beforehand it probably took about a minute and a half, maybe 2 to go from pressing the power button to loading Windows and all my startup shit
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's like 30 seconds max, maybe a bit shorter lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uwLlBwn.png
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux Mint boots in like 15 or so, but I still gotta set up all my work shit on it
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: I tried to read an article from San Diego Union Tribune and got this.
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: Apparently they refuse to comply to GDPR.
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: So we get this.
Jun 2, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: Interesting.
Jun 2, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Jun 2, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1zbgd6xpGQ
Jun 2, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho that sucks
Jun 2, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: Not really. Nothing of value was lost.
Jun 2, 2018 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I would imagine any news site who doesn't want to adopt GDPR policies probably isn't worth going to anyways
Jun 2, 2018 8:28 PM - Veho: So true.
Jun 2, 2018 8:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vEKYQ1m
Jun 2, 2018 8:28 PM - Veho: I want one  
Jun 2, 2018 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2018-New-Arrival-13inch-Electric-Fat_60744978391.html?spm=a2700.7724857.main07.65.3c2c642fU5jDOv
Jun 2, 2018 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $680!
Jun 2, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks that wheel thing from South Park lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: Not even close.
Jun 2, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hating Apple TV 4K more and more as I try to use it lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing a move from my computer wanted to remind in VLC ok no problem.... Hmm won't let me ok restart the move hmm nope had to uninstall VLC and reinstall to rewind it lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rewind lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The part I hate most is some stuff works awesome but if it's not awesome get ready to for a shitty time lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Nimbus-Wireless-Gaming-Controller/dp/B01AZC3III/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1527972178&sr=8-2&keywords=SteelSeries+Nimbus+Wireless+Gaming+Controller&dpID=41WRD9dt%252BXL&preST=_SX300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch
Jun 2, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly this will make things better lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: how many controllers do you have?
Jun 2, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus I don't know... Lol
Jun 2, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: can't EU make a law for controllers like they did with phone chargers <.<
Jun 2, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: to force companies to addopt a standart and you can use any controller in any console <.<
Jun 2, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well oddly enough I can sync up other bt controllers but they don't work 
Jun 2, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple cock block lol
Jun 2, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thanks Psi I knew the name reminded me of something (that's andross btw)
Jun 2, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also
Jun 2, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.dropbox.com/s/bp90x2ve7v7oavz/20180602_220453.jpg?dl=0
Jun 2, 2018 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Already ate one 
Jun 2, 2018 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Its one of my favorite Greek foods, I ate that shit for lunch every day last time I was in Greece
Jun 2, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG OMG food!!!!
Jun 2, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/232919/how-to-add-a-third-party-game-controller-to-your-apple-tv/
Jun 2, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has to be mfi certified with is Apple saying fuck you lol
Jun 2, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/32FvwAg
Jun 2, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/a-hacker-hijacked-the-buffalo-wild-wings-twitter-accoun-1826501723/amp
Jun 2, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/06/uber-driver-arrested-in-denver-for-murder-police-say/?amp=1
Jun 2, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "So rateing this one star...." *dies*
Jun 2, 2018 9:51 PM - kenenthk: https://thewest.com.au/news/offbeat/michael-rotondo-calls-cops-on-dad-over-lego-after-court-ordered-eviction-from-family-home-ng-b88854820z
Jun 2, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lego my Lego! Lol
Jun 2, 2018 9:54 PM - kenenthk: You should do that to your daughter psi
Jun 2, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She moved out when I almost shot her boyfriend in front her lol
Jun 2, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife said something to him he was smacking the daughter around and decided to push my wife into a wall grabbed my Glock and had him begging not to be killed
Jun 2, 2018 9:57 PM - kenenthk: "Boyfriend"
Jun 2, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah barely qualifies for that word
Jun 2, 2018 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Guns are wrong 
Jun 2, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He will be dead soon anyway last time I seen him is about 80 pounds lol
Jun 2, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Guns are great if used correctly
Jun 2, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: M16s are great
Jun 2, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: Guns are wrong
Jun 2, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like why should I bruise my nuckles beating him to death when I can just blow a few holes in him lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meth is bad kids lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh speaking of.... Cleaning my grandson's room last night my wife found another meth pipe one of them left there... True story
Jun 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking assholes both of them
Jun 2, 2018 10:03 PM - kenenthk: I ha e enough points for a free dessert at papa John's cho5chip cookie or brownie
Jun 2, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like would you leave drugs and empty bags and a pipe in your own 6 year old kids room? Jesus
Jun 2, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Pizza hut has a smoores thing now
Jun 2, 2018 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but half off
Jun 2, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.delish.com/food-news/a20875112/pizza-huts-smores-pizza/
Jun 2, 2018 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Plus pizza hut is shut now papa johns is better in my area
Jun 2, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: But answer my damn question
Jun 2, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cookie is better in my opinion
Jun 2, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: They better not fuck me over and just give me one slice
Jun 2, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:08 PM - kenenthk: We’ll deliver your pizza first tonight for only $2.99. (This will not impact our regular timely delivery for all other orders.) Learn more at papajohns.com/papa-priority
Jun 2, 2018 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah the express lane thing lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: So a delivery fee is already $3 and they ask for another $3 to make their drivers rush this is why I don't tip lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot about that
Jun 2, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: They should just open lanes for delivery food drivers only
Jun 2, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been a while since I ordered pizza
Jun 2, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: No speed limit required
Jun 2, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: ESTIMATED DELIVERY 28-38 MINUTES
Jun 2, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuckers
Jun 2, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol tell them you ordered from 3 places the first one there gets paid lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My version of the fast lane 2.99 BS lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:23 PM - kenenthk: They're literally a 10 minute walk from my place I just don't feel like going outside today
Jun 2, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't blame you lol
Jun 2, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Outside sucks
Jun 2, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Plus it's like 90 out
Jun 2, 2018 10:29 PM - kenenthk: I'm kinda surprised there's not a lot of xbox one hacks floating around yet
Jun 2, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I thought being PC based they would hacked to hell by now
Jun 2, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://comicbook.com/marvel/amp/2018/06/02/deadpool-2-logan-box-office/
Jun 2, 2018 10:37 PM - kenenthk: And there cheap as hell now
Jun 2, 2018 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 2, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes?
Jun 2, 2018 11:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jun 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Flame: fuck off ken
Jun 2, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk just has trouble expressing his feelings lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching some more over the garden wall btw thank you Depravo 
Jun 2, 2018 11:40 PM - Depravo: Good, isn't it?
Jun 2, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very much so lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found some HD 1080P version the animation and sound is great
Jun 2, 2018 11:48 PM - Depravo: And how funny is Greg?
Jun 2, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is he the younger boy? I'm horrible with names lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching some episode right now "the sound of the bell compels you!"
Jun 2, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paused right now  wife is on the phone with the jail her ex room mate wants to move back in... Nice lady until she gets on her pills and gets all whacked out lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: Yeah, Greg is the younger one.
Jun 2, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walked into my bedroom naked a few times lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:52 PM - Depravo: I believe Auntie Whispers is voiced by Tim Curry.
Jun 2, 2018 11:52 PM - Depravo: Also, get a photo of that.
Jun 2, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was interesting lol but I'm turned off by poeple who are so high they don't know what they are doing and yes auntie whispers lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get to my PC I got a bunch of her lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not naked though lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh one looks like she was in a car two black eyes and covered in blood lol she was so high she fell in the shower and hit her face on the edge of the tile lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: War not car lol
Jun 2, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never seen anyone look that bad from one accident she totally must have smashed her face a good one
Jun 3, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Legitimately I felt bad for her at the time, had I known what she would pull later I would have had a party
Jun 3, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky for my ass the cops did not believe her accused me of rape ironic she now sits in jail for stalking and some other charges lol
Jun 3, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to believe my wife is even talking to her but this is my wife she is as loyal as a pit viper lol
Jun 3, 2018 12:06 AM - Depravo: Your crazy life. I'm glad I'm single.
Jun 3, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed I feel I will die soon of a stroke lol
Jun 3, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poeple wonder why I own guns... Lol
Jun 3, 2018 12:33 AM - kenenthk: I Express my feelings by hating everyone
Jun 3, 2018 12:33 AM - kenenthk: And I wasted an hour of my Saturday by watching an Adam sandler movie
Jun 3, 2018 12:44 AM - Joe88: https://youtu.be/S031Ljd4CgE?t=263
Jun 3, 2018 1:01 AM - Devin: That RGB cable is awesome.
Jun 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk what one?
Jun 3, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Ridiculous 8 is pretty funny and the Cobbler is OK... that last one I stopped about 30 minutes in... I couldn't handle it so boring
Jun 3, 2018 1:08 AM - kenenthk: Punch drunk love
Jun 3, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: The plot makes no sense
Jun 3, 2018 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Hes lonely calls a sex hotline the hotline harasses him he falls in love and threatens to beat them up the movies over
Jun 3, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that sounds pretty bad lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQlszfrSbxE Avoid this steaming turd even if you have Netflix lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/06/02/0055200/why-im-switching-from-chrome-to-firefox-and-you-should-too
Jun 3, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At one point in time in my life I would have gave a shit who was watching me do what online, anymore I don't give a fuck lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You want to watch? Good I like people to watch... lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyhTU8f6Dl0 Because I'm Batman!!!! lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sqo7aAD Because I'm Batman!!! lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cUoYMSS
Jun 3, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Unf4ABL
Jun 3, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hAARmZX
Jun 3, 2018 1:55 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 3, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EgbgPIc.gif
Jun 3, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no 
Jun 3, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rmo4UfL
Jun 3, 2018 2:02 AM - kenenthk: Hi
Jun 3, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aEb2S
Jun 3, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk.... lol https://i.imgur.com/aEzJt6U.jpg
Jun 3, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aEEMB
Jun 3, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QSKBoO5hBHk
Jun 3, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I need tech support lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://bgr.com/2018/06/01/dog-speech-study-baby-voice/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 4, 2018)

Jun 3, 2018 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you and your support I was trained at bestbuy
Jun 3, 2018 4:15 AM - Taffy: I wasn't trained at all
Jun 3, 2018 4:15 AM - Taffy: ha
Jun 3, 2018 4:16 AM - kenenthk: You're 15 you're not trained to do shit 
Jun 3, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://amp.fox13news.com/news/local-news/mysterious-package-brings-possible-scammers-to-port-richey-home
Jun 3, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish someone would radomly mail me 8,000 in cash lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to play a VR version of Dragon Quest VIII
Jun 3, 2018 6:16 AM - Joe88: Ive gotten fake checks before
Jun 3, 2018 6:17 AM - Joe88: some sort of scam, they were mailed from canada, the check said something like it was an official laywer office located in WV
Jun 3, 2018 6:19 AM - Joe88: I looked up the address listed on it and its actually a wooden pallet factory, check was listed for $5000 and said to cash it then use $4000 of it to transfer the money through western union so I could claim another $10000
Jun 3, 2018 8:22 AM - kenenthk: Fucking hate pot heads swear some of them are dumb as shit
Jun 3, 2018 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Went to test drive my future Cadillac and my uncle wouldn't even let me test drive it down his private road because it's not insured lol
Jun 3, 2018 8:24 AM - kenenthk: At 2 in the morning
Jun 3, 2018 8:25 AM - Depravo: Sensible.
Jun 3, 2018 8:25 AM - kenenthk: Sensible yes but it's not like a cop would pull you over for driving down a private road
Jun 3, 2018 8:26 AM - kenenthk: At 2am
Jun 3, 2018 8:37 AM - Veho: But if you crash it there would be trouble.
Jun 3, 2018 8:37 AM - kenenthk: Probably so but itd ne kinda hard to crash down a dead road lol
Jun 3, 2018 8:38 AM - kenenthk: I get the fears lol
Jun 3, 2018 8:38 AM - Veho: Not at all, crashing is very easy.
Jun 3, 2018 8:39 AM - kenenthk: Still could of told me it wasn't insured before I wasted the time driving over there
Jun 3, 2018 8:39 AM - Veho: On a relatively unrelated note:
Jun 3, 2018 8:39 AM - Veho: A friend of mine was teaching this one girl to drive, and she got the gas and brake pedal confused at one point.
Jun 3, 2018 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Ha
Jun 3, 2018 8:40 AM - Veho: "Good parking maneuver, great approach, we're rolling towards the wall, now gently brake and stop." "WHICH ONE IS THE BRAKE AAAAAA"
Jun 3, 2018 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Now that's a chick that needs insurance
Jun 3, 2018 8:41 AM - Veho: I hope the nookie was worth the bent bumper.
Jun 3, 2018 8:41 AM - kenenthk: I would of said the breaks that red button on your key chain
Jun 3, 2018 8:41 AM - Veho: ken, who drove the test car to your uncle's lot?
Jun 3, 2018 8:41 AM - kenenthk: It was my grandmother's had it when she passed
Jun 3, 2018 8:41 AM - Veho: No, the red button is the self-destruct.
Jun 3, 2018 8:42 AM - kenenthk: So there's some sentimental value on why I want to have it
Jun 3, 2018 8:42 AM - Veho: Oh, that car.
Jun 3, 2018 8:42 AM - Veho: The inheritance dispute one.
Jun 3, 2018 8:42 AM - kenenthk: The titles not even in his name yet
Jun 3, 2018 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Which hes had it for 2 years
Jun 3, 2018 8:43 AM - kenenthk: Cant afford to keep up with it so I offered to buy it
Jun 3, 2018 8:48 AM - Veho: Will you be able to maintain it?
Jun 3, 2018 8:48 AM - Veho: I forgot the model and year of the car.
Jun 3, 2018 8:48 AM - kenenthk: Huh apparently the white towers on a ps2 were memory blocks from the card
Jun 3, 2018 8:49 AM - kenenthk: Cadillac 2005 cts and yeah my savings much better lol he got everything through inheritance
Jun 3, 2018 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Just gotta wait for a buyer on my car so I can get my loan paid off for 4500 and he wants 6k SK itd just be another loan and I wouldn't be loosing much
Jun 3, 2018 9:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/azIVSem
Jun 3, 2018 10:57 AM - p1ngpong: shit is mad gay
Jun 3, 2018 11:03 AM - Veho: I take it you want one?
Jun 3, 2018 11:35 AM - Veho: Bought an induction cooker recently. I am the future.
Jun 3, 2018 11:35 AM - Veho: On an unrelated note, I have no pans.
Jun 3, 2018 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pants would be more fun
Jun 3, 2018 11:44 AM - Veho: On the contrary.
Jun 3, 2018 11:44 AM - Veho: No pants is a good thing.
Jun 3, 2018 11:44 AM - Veho: No pans is not.
Jun 3, 2018 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jun 3, 2018 12:11 PM - migles: su+
Jun 3, 2018 12:11 PM - migles: sup
Jun 3, 2018 12:17 PM - Veho: Soup.
Jun 3, 2018 12:21 PM - Depravo: PARTY TIME!
Jun 3, 2018 12:29 PM - Veho: Nature outing time. Later, dudes.
Jun 3, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo excellent!!!
Jun 3, 2018 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill and Ted's 3 is being made lol
Jun 3, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.collective-evolution.com/2018/06/02/two-alien-beings-can-be-seen-inside-a-ufo-from-footage-verified-by-the-turkish-government/
Jun 3, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned joy riding aliens!!!
Jun 3, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They our jebs!
Jun 3, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.businessinsider.com/mars-colony-reproduction-complications-2018-5
Jun 3, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Space sex didn't captain Kirk solve all those issues and then some?
Jun 3, 2018 1:09 PM - Depravo: It's not that excellent. It's a kids birthday party.
Jun 3, 2018 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that is bad lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:13 PM - p1ngpong: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Uniplay-Wireless-Controller-Microphone-Headphone/dp/B07C1KYFQM/ref=gbps_img_s-4_0be3_afefe225?smid=A1ZP51TNBPA2C6&pf_rd_p=9a5e355c-e58f-43b0-9747-daf9abc80be3&pf_rd_s=slot-4&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=KQEK9V3S9116HX0PJ6CM
Jun 3, 2018 1:13 PM - p1ngpong: literally better than the switch
Jun 3, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: hand cramps
Jun 3, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think everyone should buy a Switch except me lol
Jun 3, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: i think someone should gift me a switch so i can leave it abandoned in my desk for months
Jun 3, 2018 1:21 PM - Depravo: There's a bar here.
Jun 3, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: what kind of bar
Jun 3, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: cereal bar?
Jun 3, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: scroll bar
Jun 3, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: gymnastics bar
Jun 3, 2018 1:45 PM - Depravo: Typo. I meant a bra.
Jun 3, 2018 2:03 PM - migles: what kind of bra
Jun 3, 2018 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Double D
Jun 3, 2018 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ask me how I know
Jun 3, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: sweaty? cleaned?
Jun 3, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: colour? style?
Jun 3, 2018 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Always sweaty
Jun 3, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smelling of sweat and shame? lol
Jun 3, 2018 2:21 PM - Depravo: Dunno. I was born without a nose.
Jun 3, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiO9qub0MQ8
Jun 3, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYPqTbOShaQ&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 3, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYoBkIzkH1k
Jun 3, 2018 2:51 PM - Depravo: I bailed. Back home now.
Jun 3, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!
Jun 3, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to play some SNES games Depravo try the English translation of Clock Tower? Lol
Jun 3, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hWP_wR04ItE
Jun 3, 2018 2:55 PM - Depravo: Time to drink mojitos and cook quinoa for tomorrow's packup.
Jun 3, 2018 2:55 PM - Depravo: *not a hipster*
Jun 3, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Men in mohawks drinking mojitos in the majove desert?
Jun 3, 2018 2:59 PM - Depravo: I had a mohawk many years ago.
Jun 3, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo that's hard to imagine
Jun 3, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I did have long hair at one time
Jun 3, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe not lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the 80s I had something called a rat tail lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://cdn6.whiskeyriff.com/wp-content/uploads/rat-tail-0000.png
Jun 3, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: that guy will become a prison bitch
Jun 3, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2018/06/03/dolphin-progress-report-april-and-may-2018/
Jun 3, 2018 3:31 PM - Depravo: It wasn't a massive spiky one. Just a shortly cropped strip.
Jun 3, 2018 3:32 PM - Depravo: I just ate three pickled guindillas and they weren't hot until the third one.
Jun 3, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Peppes?
Jun 3, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Peppers even lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google claims those are chilli peppers lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: rip hybrid wii mote controlls :c
Jun 3, 2018 3:34 PM - Depravo: Yep. Not stupid youtube challenge hot but still fairly spicy to eat straight from the jar.
Jun 3, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could not eat those Depravo too spicy lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:45 PM - Depravo: I was born without a mouth too.
Jun 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Must you scream?
Jun 3, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol wasn't that a movie or something?
Jun 3, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was a short story and a game
Jun 3, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't know if someone made a movie about it
Jun 3, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scream
Jun 3, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Decent game though, for the time
Jun 3, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit convoluted, but decent for the time
Jun 3, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like it should be a point and click adventure lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a Zork style text one.
Jun 3, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Have_No_Mouth,_and_I_Must_Scream_(video_game)
Jun 3, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh it's on Android I should try that on my tablet lol
Jun 3, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 630ish MB's
Jun 3, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp I found tonight's entertainment thank you Tom  lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: seriously
Jun 3, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: who dafuq buys an empty box for 90 dollars https://imgur.com/xrOTD60
Jun 3, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: cheese... fuck...
Jun 3, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: i got this email, because as a joke i sent an offer for 1 cent, and now the seller is the one laughing...
Jun 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 3, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles IF it's an original box it could be worth that much but the problem is... probably not original lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: IIRC it was the box with the paper inserts and manuals
Jun 3, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: it looked original
Jun 3, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: it had all the shit except a game
Jun 3, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: a game he could buy for like 20-30 dollars and sell it easily for 150
Jun 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 12 or so CiB GBA games lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WariorWare Twisted is probably the coolest one of those
Jun 3, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: and the biggest?
Jun 3, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: i seen that game in real for the first time in ebay while browsing, both the game and box are huge
Jun 3, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the box is like 3 normal GBA boxes lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In front of me I have Super Monkey Ball Jr CiB Ice Climber CiB Super Mario Bro's CiB some harry potter game and a casino game and the others are in a box somewhere... lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: i have a boktai incoming
Jun 3, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: i bought boktai, lost the drill dozer bidding
Jun 3, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: that wario twister price is crazy lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: at least from what i seen
Jun 3, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it?
Jun 3, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/WarioWare-Twisted-GBA-Game-Boy-Advance-Complete-CIB-MINT-NICE/113016730791?hash=item1a505274a7:g:JOMAAOSweIlbCHy6 Meh seems OK to me lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: wait what
Jun 3, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: i onyl got listings for 200 bucks
Jun 3, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: fucking you american ebayer
Jun 3, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe the Euro version?
Jun 3, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: nah, they are the same
Jun 3, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: https://www.ebay.com/itm/WARIO-WARE-TWISTED-NINTENDO-GAME-BOY-ADVANCE-GBA-NEW-NTSC-VERSION-NUOVO/391931653676?epid=1159963118&hash=item5b40f26e2c:g:oBAAAOSw8UZaFV-i
Jun 3, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: this is even a US version
Jun 3, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: 240 dollars https://www.ebay.com/itm/WarioWare-Twisted/183222991374?epid=214726467&hash=item2aa8f0fa0e:g:HZkAAOSwQTVa-akw
Jun 3, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: in america
Jun 3, 2018 4:39 PM - Depravo: Good Lord! That much?
Jun 3, 2018 4:40 PM - Depravo: I mean that's the same price as 10 good games.
Jun 3, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/Pu2qSkf
Jun 3, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol See migles 
Jun 3, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My hologram thingy isn't all faded either  lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles I think that box is a cheaper later edition or something?
Jun 3, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has no moving thing when you twist the box (I forgot what those fake 3D or moving stickers where called.)
Jun 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Depravo: I think they're called 'twinklewanks'.
Jun 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Devin: Gyroscope.
Jun 3, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 3, 2018 4:46 PM - Depravo: I think this will be my last mojito. I'm starting to feel 'the magic'.
Jun 3, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo magically delicious!!!
Jun 3, 2018 4:47 PM - Depravo: They are but it's a Sunday evening and I have work tomorrow.
Jun 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but who gets work done on a Monday? lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://occasiongenius.com/event/beer-baron-downtown-livermore-superhero-bar-crawl
Jun 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Depravo: Livermore? Liver-less more like! Amirite?
Jun 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo was shooting bottles with Peanuts? lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Superman never has to worry about being too late and it being closing time, he can just spin the Earth backwards and keep drinking! lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:54 PM - Depravo: One day Superman is flying along and with his super-vision he sees Wonder Woman on a beach, sunbathing with her legs wide open.
Jun 3, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See why I could never have super powers? I would sooo abuse them lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:55 PM - Depravo: He flies down, faster than a speeding bullet, does the dirty deed and flies off again before she even knows he was there.
Jun 3, 2018 4:56 PM - Depravo: "What just happened?" she cries.
Jun 3, 2018 4:57 PM - Depravo: "I don't know", said the Invisible Man "But my arse hurts."
Jun 3, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't the invisible man explode from the power shot... lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:01 PM - Depravo: I don't know. I heard it when I was only just old enough to understand it.
Jun 3, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:03 PM - Depravo: The time just seemed right to repeat it.
Jun 3, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh I found a fake Android playstore that lets you download moded games like unlimited money and stuff but the download speed is like 100K a second so slow lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to cheat at Dragon Quest VIII but it ain't easy lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.4GB at 100K is a long time and it stops when ye olde tablet goes to sleep lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:24 PM - T-hug: If someone liked every single post I've ever made here, I'd only go up 1 level
Jun 3, 2018 5:24 PM - T-hug: >_<;
Jun 3, 2018 5:31 PM - Depravo: If someone liked every single post I made I'd think that was fucking weird.
Jun 3, 2018 5:31 PM - Depravo: I'd get a restraining order against them.
Jun 3, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I enjoy my level lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:33 PM - Sinon: Sir, have you been stalking this person online?
Jun 3, 2018 5:33 PM - Sinon: No, just wanted to like all of his posts
Jun 3, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CcsUYu0PVxY
Jun 3, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keeps my tablet awake lol
Jun 3, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: http://runt-of-the-web.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/walmart-swag.jpg
Jun 3, 2018 5:46 PM - Depravo: Would.
Jun 3, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: ewww
Jun 3, 2018 5:59 PM - Depravo: Waiting for Psio to say 'Did'.
Jun 3, 2018 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug need more front page postings to level up 
Jun 3, 2018 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: and each one gets 1000 views
Jun 3, 2018 6:32 PM - T-hug: I got some xp from a 15 year old thread the other day
Jun 3, 2018 6:32 PM - T-hug: For 10k views lol
Jun 3, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: HEY!
Jun 3, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: look what appeared and i quickly bought out: https://imgur.com/ujjj7oI
Jun 3, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: description said " PERFECT condition, BOXED Pokemon Crystal Version for Game Boy Colour. Hardly ever been used. "
Jun 3, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: he has a picture of the cart, its all scratched xD
Jun 3, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: but still it's fine
Jun 3, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: seller with 1 point feedback
Jun 3, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: will chargeback\dispute all his shit
Jun 3, 2018 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See it's working! T-hug will finally have enough exp to reach level 20 
Jun 3, 2018 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I almost got splatoon 2 for $30 last month, but someone stole it from my "EBAY DIGITAL" cart and bought it 
Jun 3, 2018 7:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That feels worst than black friday shopping 
Jun 3, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: :C
Jun 3, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: ho shit
Jun 3, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: lol
Jun 3, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: the picture of the box is from etst
Jun 3, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: etsy
Jun 3, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: he took the picture from etsy and posted in his item
Jun 3, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: hey folks
Jun 3, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: what does "boxed mean"
Jun 3, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: "boxed" does it mean sealed? never opened? or just "it has a box"
Jun 3, 2018 8:12 PM - T-hug: Usually boxed just means it's got the box
Jun 3, 2018 8:12 PM - T-hug: Otherwise new and sealed should be used
Jun 3, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: thanks
Jun 3, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: this seller is trolling
Jun 3, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i asked him for actual pictures and he showed me more stock ones from etsy...
Jun 3, 2018 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Listen to t-hug 
Jun 3, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ebay scum be selling games without box just to sell the box for more profit.
Jun 3, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No wonder they seem to have so many game boxes to sell
Jun 3, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And games without boxes
Jun 3, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: sonic, if i could actually find a good condition one, early this morning i showed one list of the box sold for 90 bucks xD
Jun 3, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buy $60 game, sell the box for about $15, sell the game for about $55 
Jun 3, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: nah, etsy boxes are actually fake ones\replicas
Jun 3, 2018 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (IF download code included, sell that too for $10)
Jun 3, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: download code?
Jun 3, 2018 8:28 PM - T-hug: I stayed up til 3am once to win a chrono trigger snes box
Jun 3, 2018 8:28 PM - T-hug: And the seller pulled it at 2.59am
Jun 3, 2018 8:29 PM - T-hug: Had the  cart manul and map posters mint but no box
Jun 3, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: aww
Jun 3, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: how about snipers :C
Jun 3, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: when you are bidding in shit and someone snips it at the last moment
Jun 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Chary: eBay has become auto sniper city
Jun 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Chary: Shopgoodwill is full of rich hipsters
Jun 3, 2018 8:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: $30 for a switch game was a %50 deal 
Jun 3, 2018 8:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lost to some one swiping it from my cart 
Jun 3, 2018 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/WriimeENT/status/981652142766338048 
Jun 3, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: if only goodwill existed here :C
Jun 3, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles the trick is
Jun 3, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Waiting until the last minute before bidding
Jun 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: no
Jun 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: the trick is bid the most money you can
Jun 3, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: doesnt matter if at last moment or not
Jun 3, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: it helps makiing the price low, but in the end doesn't really matter
Jun 3, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:35 PM - Chary: Shopgoodwill is full of rich hipsters < There's that and they charge like $20 shipping for everything, which is annoying 
Jun 3, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: is there added dees tom?
Jun 3, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: aside from the 20 bucks shipping
Jun 3, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but $20 for shipping shit between the states is super overpriced unless it's a big box
Jun 3, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: yeah i understand
Jun 3, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: but i was wondering if they also would come up with an extra 1 or 3 bucks handling fee or shit
Jun 3, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: for some reason i can't visit the site lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:25 PM - migles: its weird because the first times psio linked the stuff in goodwill it would work fine
Jun 3, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, yeah I think they combine shipping and handling
Jun 3, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like $3 handling and such
Jun 3, 2018 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is understandable, since they're all shipping from like a specific store and all those things aren't stored in a warehouse and such
Jun 3, 2018 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then charging $20 for shipping a 4lb item is just silly lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shh it's like 40 dollars for an original Xbox most of the time 
Jun 3, 2018 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And of course none of the Goodwills near me do the online thing at all so there never is a "local pick up option"
Jun 3, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking* always see decent stuff, but it's like "PLUS $25 SHIPPING!" which ends up being more than the thing itself lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, same
Jun 3, 2018 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's like 2 goodwills near me, but they never ever have decent electronics and such
Jun 3, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's the weird thing, I get stuff at my local ones here I buy games and stuff all the time from them lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ones near me usually just have like shovelware PS2/GC/Wii stuff and such
Jun 3, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess with it being hot down here like 8 months out of the year video games beats going on out and playing lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost never have consoles
Jun 3, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks  I get stuff here all the time and pass up stuff a lot
Jun 3, 2018 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have PCs and such, but they're like those prebuilt Dells with garbage specs that are being sold for $200
Jun 3, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although lately buying a console went from good deals to "Ohhh yeah it's cheaper on Amazon...."
Jun 3, 2018 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is $200 more than they should cost lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol True that
Jun 3, 2018 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom LGR rarely finds good stuff but it helps to check often
Jun 3, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "OMG It's a PC It's worth millions!!!" lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye true you gotta hit them often and try to be there when they put the stuff out... or the other people grab it first.
Jun 3, 2018 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my fiancee and I only check local ones once in a great while, maybe once a month or something at best lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom those go for barely anything used from businesses lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On console pricing though  I got a minty fresh N64 with all the cords and no controller a while back for 5 bucks (with the memory expansion pack) and now it would cost like 20-30 bucks  lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Years back I found a site selling recycled pcs from businesses, was mostly Dell, they had servers too
Jun 3, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye Newegg just sent me an email for a fairly decent I5 for 170 bucks or something lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: The low end stuff was like less than $100
Jun 3, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=83-288-162&utm_medium=Email&cm_mmc=EMC-SD062018-_-SD060218-_-Item-_-83-288-162&et_cid=43400&et_rid=76628&et_p1=&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20=
Jun 3, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 158
Jun 3, 2018 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, there have been times we've seen local businesses just tossing their old PCs and my dad would go and pick them up for free
Jun 3, 2018 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, my old gaming PC had that i5 in it 
Jun 3, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has 8GB's of RAM and a 80GB SSD too lol hmmmm
Jun 3, 2018 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been thinking about building a low power PC as a file server for my house, so I don't have to run my gaming desktop all the time
Jun 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as your GPU sleeps it is a low power PC  lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I'm talking like maybe 10-15w total low power lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you mean like getting one of those APU things from AMD those things can run off 2 D sized batteries lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My gaming PC probably still draws a good 150w when sitting idle at night
Jun 3, 2018 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or running just network stuff
Jun 3, 2018 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want something that'll be super low power, cuz my electric bill is getting pretty up there running my gaming desktop and my work desktop (which is basically a gaming PC as well) at the same time lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just got an SSD that probably shaved off 15 watts 
Jun 3, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably got like 300w running 24/7, which adds up after a bit lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That M.2 drive was added to my laptop lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't replace anything ;O;
Jun 3, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not a bad pc Psi that would do nicely as a server or media pc or just for productivity tasks
Jun 3, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not bad for the price either but you could maybe get something newer for the price, like core i5 4xxx maybe even an i7
Jun 3, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Old pc hardware isn't worth much
Jun 3, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you could toss a 1050 Ti low profile in it and use it for older games, but yeah something newer would be way better.
Jun 3, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't spend more money on a GPU for something that old lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson playing "Burning Road" on the PS1 looks pretty fun lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work desktop has that in it now, with a GTX 770 in it as well lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 16Gb of RAM, too lol
Jun 3, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is way overkill, cept maybe the RAM cuz I usually have like 12 tabs open and in use most of the time
Jun 3, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus a bunch of Office stuff
Jun 3, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Outlook, Excel, word usually all open
Jun 3, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have to work on a single core pentium 4 with 1GB of RAM and have like 12 tabs open and use Excel at the same time oh and answer phone calls routed to the PC from IVR or what ever it was called 
Jun 3, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best thing was waiting for the system to tell me what tab I needed to open and how to answer the call....
Jun 3, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Shut up psi
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fun
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: At least it wasn't a p3
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk come to Florida and make me  (if you can survive the trip... Florida sucks) lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's what I had
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Didn't have a tabbed browser at the time though
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I do have a friend in Pensacola
Jun 3, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just a lot of windows
Jun 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: uughhh don't you hate it when the company is like "new machines would cost too much!!" lol bastards half the jobs frustration was dealing with crap machines.
Jun 3, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Miami is the place to be
Jun 3, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: I just break things where I work so they have to replace them
Jun 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Miami isn't too bad kind rainy and hot for my tastes but the city is nice lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: It just broke on me
Jun 3, 2018 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ken you should fix them
Jun 3, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: I never understood why a grocery stores customer services closes before the store does
Jun 3, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: My store closed at midnight but customer service closes at 9
Jun 3, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I worked for that place usually we would have like 6-12 clients like a online penny auction web page, a flex hose clone, bed defense for bed bugs and a bunch more... so a call would come in and have like this caller ID thing... but it was so slow the customer would be like "hello?... Hello??" finally it would pop up and I could answer lol "Hello thank you for calling scam company X!" lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Did you say your name was John Tucker
Jun 3, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah the Walmart near me is like that
Jun 3, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Customer Service closes and the store is open 24 7 lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: I cant pay my rent online so I have to get a money order and I work 2nd shift
Jun 3, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch that sucks lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Stingy motherfuckers dont want to pay for an online banking site
Jun 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell them it's free with some banking stuffs lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GFKOATO.png
Jun 3, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hoCcZ1Q.png
Jun 3, 2018 10:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There some guy on the front page uploading a bunch of rom hacks 
Jun 3, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6qFql0z
Jun 3, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight are they complete or the IPS patches?
Jun 3, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they are complete that's a ban I am sure lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I assume IPS
Jun 3, 2018 10:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still, it's the same guy and been doing it for days 
Jun 3, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delta patches those are fine lol
Jun 3, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think they still have to be careful
Jun 3, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the one I checked is using the music from the Genesis Darkwing Duck in the NES game and I am 100% sure the Genesis one is copy write
Jun 3, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: especially being Disney
Jun 3, 2018 10:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is no genesis dark wing duck 
Jun 3, 2018 11:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I still haven't gotten my OREO for my shield tv yet :*
Jun 3, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It got canceled for now
Jun 3, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They had some sort of issues
Jun 3, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/05/31/nvidia-halts-shield-tvs-oreo-update-couple-issues/
Jun 3, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very vague 
Jun 3, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1swSDl1P5U
Jun 3, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the things I will be looking into is switching the launcher if the pictures of the UI are to be believed...
Jun 3, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that UI looks like shit compared to the one now.... I will of course try it before I call it crap but it's a mess from my first impression
Jun 3, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xT1N978.mp4
Jun 3, 2018 11:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Good
Jun 3, 2018 11:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They better fix my issue with twitch not playing 60FPS 
Jun 3, 2018 11:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or not being able to screenshot
Jun 3, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was interested in how "improved 360 game pad" drivers work....
Jun 3, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like does that mean I can just use my 200 Xbox 360 controllers?
Jun 3, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or do I have to use a wireless adapter or something
Jun 3, 2018 11:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can already use xbox 360 on the system 
Jun 3, 2018 11:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have been since launch
Jun 3, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the USB corded ones work fine but can I just use a wireless one like no adapters?
Jun 3, 2018 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Well I just spent $500 in one day
Jun 3, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 1 corded 360 pad and literally at least 12 of the wireless ones now... lol
Jun 3, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk 5 100 dollar hookers? lol
Jun 3, 2018 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Gamermum isn't a 100 dollar hooker
Jun 3, 2018 11:25 PM - kenenthk: More like 10
Jun 3, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1033615/xbox-360-wireless-controllers-really-supported-/
Jun 3, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jun 3, 2018 11:26 PM - kenenthk: $340 to last last two weeks and all my Bill's still aren't paid 
Jun 3, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek kenenthk you need to rob some people at the ATM lol
Jun 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skii mask 20 dollars, getting a selfie with the person you just robbed at the ATM priceless!
Jun 3, 2018 11:27 PM - kenenthk: That's no where near my savings but who wants to go into that the first of the month
Jun 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: savings is savings  lol
Jun 3, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposed to invest in something when it gets big enough 
Jun 3, 2018 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Its above 5grand but still
Jun 3, 2018 11:28 PM - kenenthk: I'll just open a gym in the midwest area 
Jun 3, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a pokemon gym?
Jun 3, 2018 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Only if there's not girls in their bikinis
Jun 3, 2018 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Hot girls
Jun 3, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A gym for strippers....
Jun 3, 2018 11:30 PM - kenenthk: Which I always thought it was fucked up they'd pres5a character like that when it was played by kids
Jun 3, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait, so close... almost an idea forming....
Jun 3, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about a gym/strip club....
Jun 3, 2018 11:30 PM - kenenthk: Have you been to a gym psi that's like all that there is
Jun 3, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2018 11:31 PM - kenenthk: I'll name it Gyrip
Jun 3, 2018 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Gyrippers
Jun 3, 2018 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum gets a free membership
Jun 3, 2018 11:32 PM - kenenthk: And I forgot to buy fucking ketchup 
Jun 3, 2018 11:32 PM - migles: funny this blog
Jun 3, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: just made a test comment, wanna see what happens ;O;
Jun 3, 2018 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Not a lot of people liked my last blog for some reason
Jun 3, 2018 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I dunno PSI
Jun 3, 2018 11:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't actually own xbox 360 controller, I bought one of those game sir gear ones that supports Xbox 
Jun 3, 2018 11:35 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if Costello would have a problem with me blogging about females I mate with better ask t hug
Jun 3, 2018 11:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know those converter dongle things, like mayflash 
Jun 3, 2018 11:35 PM - migles: sonic that max dongle thing? there was one that shounded like "all in one"
Jun 3, 2018 11:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have a titan two, I don't need any other dongle 
Jun 3, 2018 11:37 PM - kenenthk: Ever go into a grocery store wanting one thing but you buy a bunch of shit and forget that one thing you needed
Jun 3, 2018 11:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You just described my mom 
Jun 3, 2018 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Is she single?
Jun 4, 2018 12:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No 
Jun 4, 2018 12:11 AM - migles: cheese i really need help
Jun 4, 2018 12:12 AM - migles: i bid again in another game in ebay
Jun 4, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: i feel a rush when i lose the bids
Jun 4, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: specially when i paid over too much
Jun 4, 2018 12:18 AM - kenenthk: I like moms
Jun 4, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.hudsonchinaexpress.com/ Dinner lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:20 AM - kenenthk: I'm having ground beef mixed vegetables and potatoes
Jun 4, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds pretty good
Jun 4, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a shepards pie
Jun 4, 2018 12:26 AM - kenenthk: I dont think I got en5ratio to make it good enough should be good
Jun 4, 2018 12:26 AM - kenenthk: It's a lazier version of it just cook and mix together
Jun 4, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still can be tasty 
Jun 4, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beef with a little pepper, soy, Worcestershire sauce and my secret ingredient... a little of this  https://www.walmart.com/ip/McCormick-Gourmet-Cajun-Seasoning-2-25-Oz/165723030
Jun 4, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's very spicy by itself but in something like beef it's just nice.
Jun 4, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Louisiana-Fish-Fry-Products-Cajun-Seasoning-8-0-OZ/11980019?athcpid=11980019&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS002&athguid=466001f5-11d02abe-65937d6c76fbe326&athena=true
Jun 4, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get this one 
Jun 4, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a can of it... like 90% salt and some spices added
Jun 4, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Fucking McCormick and their secrets
Jun 4, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:34 AM - Joe88: secret ingredient is always lots of salt
Jun 4, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 sadly yes 
Jun 4, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a container of salt, I have to throw it away I use it so little it's clumped into a solid chunk. Everything is so salty that I never need to add it to anything lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I need some salt added to something I just use bacon lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/qSuZzdjsGjE
Jun 4, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 4, 2018 12:44 AM - Joe88: have the best of both psi https://www.amazon.com/Bacon-Salt-Original-Ounce-Pack/dp/B001II46YO?th=1
Jun 4, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol So it's just bacon with no bacon? lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I got the best bacon this morning.... was so nice thick cut... didn't shrink much and was so crispy....
Jun 4, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss it lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:47 AM - Joe88: "Everything should taste like bacon"
Jun 4, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://circulars-prod.cpnscdn.com/padolib/WinnDixie/18_22_English/products/00591.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought 3 packages was on sale 3 for 9 bucks..
Jun 4, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a pound so semi expensive? But the quality was top notch
Jun 4, 2018 12:49 AM - Joe88: is that those non refrigerated ones
Jun 4, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's fresh
Jun 4, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried those already cooked bacon things yet... I don't trust it lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barely trust bacon bits lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:52 AM - Joe88: dont think any of those are bacon, just crucnhy things with bacon seasoning
Jun 4, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jun 4, 2018 12:54 AM - Joe88: https://www.amazon.com/Loebs-Onion-Crunch-Bacon-Flavor/dp/B00HS17VH4
Jun 4, 2018 1:14 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Subarashii
Jun 4, 2018 1:37 AM - Coto: DRAGONBALLVINTAGE:  everyone asking themselves why goku in DBS when entering UI "roars" and that's bc of oozaru being the "roots" of goku
Jun 4, 2018 1:38 AM - Coto: so it's like re-entering the first phase of some deep shit phase (aka UI)
Jun 4, 2018 1:39 AM - Coto: proof: Akira T. left several beginning-end-beginning cycle hints
Jun 4, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just played a bunch if Dragon Quest VIII speaking oh Akira Toriama lol
Jun 4, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android version not nearly as good as the PS2 version but it's workable
Jun 4, 2018 2:10 AM - kenenthk: I just ate
Jun 4, 2018 2:25 AM - kenenthk: I'm thinking about getting movie pass
Jun 4, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Movie pass?
Jun 4, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: https://www.moviepass.com/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Branded&gclid=CjwKCAjwo87YBRBgEiwAI1LkqSKwhn3AAme873LG2dhEF_2Nbo6cMee15ummiMH8ZdBUidsbVoWYRBoCNOoQAvD_BwE
Jun 4, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm some months it would be worth it some months it would suck lol
Jun 4, 2018 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Id5opt for the 3 movie plan since I could only go on weekends
Jun 4, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: It'd be nice if they had a netflix plan like 5 movies a month with netflix subscription
Jun 4, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like movie theaters have priced them selves out of existence almost...
Jun 4, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like a theater with 200 people in it at 5 bucks each would be better than 20 people at 15 bucks a ticket?
Jun 4, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it has to do with the movie companies demanding a cut of the ticket instead of per showing....
Jun 4, 2018 3:12 AM - kenenthk: It's a good deal either way that's like $2 per movie a werk
Jun 4, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 10 bucks a month is great right now and probably for like 3-4 months (movie season)
Jun 4, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The rest of the year I would struggle to find something worth watching... lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:25 AM - kenenthk: I could see that being a problem on date nights
Jun 4, 2018 3:25 AM - kenenthk: I got moviepass you have to buy your own
Jun 4, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dating has to be so weird... I mean if you pay for a girl to go with you, some expect it, some hate it like your trying to hire them for sex and some are like "I don't like to owe anyone!" then there is my wife... "Oh I need a large drink a large popcorn and hmm these 3 kinds of candy but I only want a bite out of one... the others I am gonna take home...." lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spend like 100 bucks to take her to a movie... I am like "Bitch we can buy ALL that candy at Walmart for like 5 bucks... here it's like 35 bucks...."
Jun 4, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Let me just set my wallet on fire here..." lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Ask your daughter for dating advice psi
Jun 4, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that she buys candy at the theater I don't mind... it's the "buy candy here to take home..." lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol henenthk her advice "Does he have meth?" lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:33 AM - kenenthk: THats why I say you're paying for sex either way you're just getting some extra fun out of it
Jun 4, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been married for like 17 years I have over paid for it  lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:33 AM - kenenthk: I can't give a hooker $50 for a bj but I can spend $50 take her to a movie feed her and then its okay to get a bj?
Jun 4, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only after like 3-4 dates kenenthk so you gotta add the costs up lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Fuck that I'd rather just pay a hooker
Jun 4, 2018 3:35 AM - kenenthk: It's not illegal its jsut gas money
Jun 4, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The hooker is honestly the cheaper option lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:36 AM - kenenthk: And you dont have to wake up next to them every day
Jun 4, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or get blamed for when they have a bad dream lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously one time my wife yelled at me because I cheated on her in a dream lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should have but hell if I am that kind of person lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am scum but I have some sort of moral compass lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:40 AM - kenenthk: You havent seen gamerzmum yet
Jun 4, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/did-anyone-enjoy-the-mario-tennis-aces-open-tournament-demo.506255/ 
Jun 4, 2018 3:49 AM - kenenthk: I kinda feel like torrents are starting to phase out seeds are so low these days
Jun 4, 2018 3:50 AM - kenenthk: No
Jun 4, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you should become an EMT
Jun 4, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6jjqTWK.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Thats how I picture gamerzmum except 200pounds more
Jun 4, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 4, 2018 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI you need to turn safe search on when browsing the internet


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 5, 2018)

Jun 4, 2018 4:05 AM - kenenthk: You need to turn on life
Jun 4, 2018 4:36 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Didn't know Subarashii was bothering you guys
Jun 4, 2018 4:36 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Sorry
Jun 4, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight lol safe is relative 
Jun 4, 2018 7:22 AM - migles: i think i got the unluckiest RNG in my pokemon leaf green
Jun 4, 2018 7:23 AM - migles: took several tries using 30 ultraballs each time to catch articuno,
Jun 4, 2018 7:23 AM - migles: dude was at 1 hp of course with false swipe
Jun 4, 2018 7:23 AM - migles: paralized
Jun 4, 2018 7:24 AM - migles: yet 30 fucking balls
Jun 4, 2018 7:24 AM - migles: and 2-3 times with me running out of balls
Jun 4, 2018 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol balls
Jun 4, 2018 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9ofHY5z
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: Niiiice.
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: I mean, less nice for the people there.
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: I'll shut up now.
Jun 4, 2018 9:37 AM - migles: guatemala isn't that famous prison?
Jun 4, 2018 9:37 AM - migles: where they do the fantastic sport of waterboarding
Jun 4, 2018 9:54 AM - Localhorst86: yes, the famous guatemala bay
Jun 4, 2018 9:54 AM - Localhorst86: (no, you're thinking of guantanamo bay)
Jun 4, 2018 9:55 AM - Localhorst86: guantanamo? Quantanamo?
Jun 4, 2018 10:04 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm1anurhbeg
Jun 4, 2018 10:04 AM - Veho: Guantanamera.
Jun 4, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: hey veho
Jun 4, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: where's my daily naked milktank
Jun 4, 2018 10:16 AM - migles: depravo also enjoyes them
Jun 4, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: Will provide as soon as I find some.
Jun 4, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: Meanwhile here's something completely different: https://imgur.com/gallery/7sp19vU
Jun 4, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: can i have their tokens?
Jun 4, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: woa
Jun 4, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: got a tauros ! finnaly
Jun 4, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: stupid safari game
Jun 4, 2018 10:31 AM - Flame: you are weak migles!
Jun 4, 2018 10:31 AM - Flame: hunt for a shiny chansey
Jun 4, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: shiny chansey holding lucky egg, right?
Jun 4, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: this leaf green gives me bad RNG flame :C
Jun 4, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: look what i said earlied. emtpied by bag of balls 2 times to catch articuno and still took me 30 balls to get him in the third try
Jun 4, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: lol i just soft reseted and waited a few seconds in the movie to get another rng seed.. 2 tauros in a row and now i just seen a kanghaskan but flew away
Jun 4, 2018 10:35 AM - Veho: You emptied your balls twice to a bird?
Jun 4, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: pfffff
Jun 4, 2018 10:36 AM - Flame:  veho
Jun 4, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: hey glame
Jun 4, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: flame, you want 1 or 2 jirachis?
Jun 4, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: got them trough the pkmn collosseum bonus disc
Jun 4, 2018 10:40 AM - Flame: no...... instead here is a better idea
Jun 4, 2018 10:40 AM - Flame: send me the collosseum bonus disc
Jun 4, 2018 10:40 AM - Flame: 
Jun 4, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: sure
Jun 4, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: i used the iso ;O;
Jun 4, 2018 10:41 AM - Flame: you dirty pirate 
Jun 4, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: i got the fucking pal version
Jun 4, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: we don't have bonus stuff
Jun 4, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: japan got 2 different bonus discs
Jun 4, 2018 10:42 AM - Flame: send me the pal version then 
Jun 4, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: america got the shit jirachi one
Jun 4, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: luckily the european gba games are the same as the us ones (except when they  are translated) and works just fine with the american gamecube game
Jun 4, 2018 10:44 AM - migles: and i just spent an entire morning to hatch this egg (while multitasking in safari zone for the rare pokes)
Jun 4, 2018 10:44 AM - migles: and it's a fucking zigzagoon
Jun 4, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: hoo it is the one with extremespeed from the gamecube stuff
Jun 4, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: but who cares about a zigzagoon
Jun 4, 2018 10:53 AM - migles: flame what ya playing
Jun 4, 2018 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: I do
Jun 4, 2018 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Zigzagoon is cute
Jun 4, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles is it 6iv or something
Jun 4, 2018 11:00 AM - migles: 5, it was hatched from egg
Jun 4, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: chansey!
Jun 4, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: and fled :c
Jun 4, 2018 11:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aOqIRZ4.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 11:11 AM - migles: today i just learned real pokemons in real life are disgustinmg
Jun 4, 2018 11:22 AM - Veho: But they attract chicks.
Jun 4, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: hmm
Jun 4, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: if that chick is attracted for such disgusting animal
Jun 4, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: maybe she is the only one who could love me :c
Jun 4, 2018 11:26 AM - migles: hmmm
Jun 4, 2018 11:26 AM - migles: weird
Jun 4, 2018 11:26 AM - migles: my dex says i already have a chansey
Jun 4, 2018 11:27 AM - migles: but my pc storage says otherwise
Jun 4, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: hop wait found them between the trash
Jun 4, 2018 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: What's that, a headcrab?
Jun 4, 2018 11:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4CP7SSk.png
Jun 4, 2018 11:30 AM - Veho: Here you go, migles. Boobs.
Jun 4, 2018 11:30 AM - Veho: Well, boob.
Jun 4, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: shopped as hell
Jun 4, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: and wtf is she is doing
Jun 4, 2018 11:31 AM - Flame: pokemon sun is fun
Jun 4, 2018 11:32 AM - migles: i like this ones :c
Jun 4, 2018 11:32 AM - Flame: some poetry for you guys
Jun 4, 2018 11:34 AM - migles: flame
Jun 4, 2018 11:34 AM - Veho: It's not shopped, just boob job'd.
Jun 4, 2018 11:34 AM - migles: you know in the first gen in the fighning dojo you have to choose to get either jackie chan or bruce lee pokemons?
Jun 4, 2018 11:35 AM - Flame: yeah?
Jun 4, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: it is funny, in leaf green\fire red
Jun 4, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: you can new cheat to get both
Jun 4, 2018 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: I don't see the connection
Jun 4, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: in the first gen you had to trade to get the other one
Jun 4, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: in this remake, you can just breed for them
Jun 4, 2018 11:36 AM - Flame: what do you mean jdbye?
Jun 4, 2018 11:36 AM - Flame: jackie chan or bruce lee?
Jun 4, 2018 11:36 AM - Flame: well yeah migles
Jun 4, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: hitmon chan\lee
Jun 4, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: i just found this little trivia interesting lel
Jun 4, 2018 11:37 AM - Flame: the clue is in the name lol
Jun 4, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: that while in the gen 1 you had to trade, in this remake you can breed the other
Jun 4, 2018 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: yes
Jun 4, 2018 11:40 AM - Veho: Hitmon Chun Lee.
Jun 4, 2018 11:40 AM - Veho: Wait, that's not how you type that.
Jun 4, 2018 11:40 AM - Veho: *spell
Jun 4, 2018 11:40 AM - Veho: i can't brain today
Jun 4, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Oh the names, now I get it
Jun 4, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Somehow I never noticed that
Jun 4, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder if they OKed that
Jun 4, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder who hitmontop is based on
Jun 4, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: jdbye your 20 years late bro
Jun 4, 2018 11:46 AM - Flame: back in my day they had Pokemon had creative names.....
Jun 4, 2018 11:50 AM - Flame: migles hows the quest for a boxed pokemon crystal?
Jun 4, 2018 11:51 AM - Localhorst86: gen 2 was the best.
Jun 4, 2018 11:51 AM - Localhorst86: 251 Pokemon is all you need
Jun 4, 2018 11:59 AM - Flame: stop it!
Jun 4, 2018 11:59 AM - Flame: you going to make migles cry 
Jun 4, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: flame, well its stopped :c
Jun 4, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: i got a cool deal (IMHO) for both silver and gold complete in box
Jun 4, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: i bought a boktai
Jun 4, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: bid like 3 times in drill dozer but all lost
Jun 4, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: pokemon crystal.. wel...
Jun 4, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: i will check ebay from time to time to see if anything comes up, but i think i am done for now
Jun 4, 2018 12:13 PM - migles: ho yeah right flame
Jun 4, 2018 12:13 PM - migles: yesterday i got a scammer
Jun 4, 2018 12:14 PM - Localhorst86: I still own my original Pokemon Gold and Crystal versions complete in box
Jun 4, 2018 12:15 PM - Localhorst86: I just might need to replace their batteries, the saves have been lost for some years now
Jun 4, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: damn local...
Jun 4, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: are they german?
Jun 4, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: my first crystal was german
Jun 4, 2018 12:26 PM - Localhorst86: yes, of course they are the german versions.
Jun 4, 2018 12:26 PM - Localhorst86: "Goldene Edition" und "Kristall Edition"
Jun 4, 2018 12:37 PM - Localhorst86: interestingly, my original blue and yellow edition still save correctly.
Jun 4, 2018 12:37 PM - Localhorst86: Just goes to show how "thirsty" the RTC of the second gen games was
Jun 4, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: fuck your german versions
Jun 4, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: fuck, i was not able to do that ghost sym
Jun 4, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: or do the last gym questioning in the dragons den
Jun 4, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: and i still think bellsprout name is knoffença or wth it was spelled
Jun 4, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: and i got trapped for months in that ship because i didn't understand german and i had to sleep in the bed
Jun 4, 2018 12:51 PM - Localhorst86: lol, why did you play it in german?
Jun 4, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: because it was import
Jun 4, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: gift from my german family
Jun 4, 2018 1:34 PM - Veho: It was their hint that you should learn German but you ignored it.
Jun 4, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: lol it was not...
Jun 4, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: could had been, but it was not, lel back then i didnt had any video games stuff
Jun 4, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: that thing was my first console i think
Jun 4, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: i am not sure if the sega mega drive was first
Jun 4, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: i think it was...
Jun 4, 2018 1:41 PM - Localhorst86: they gave you a hint about germany building a new empire and allowed you a chance to be one of the first people to learn the language.
Jun 4, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: it was more like "we are sorry that you are poor, here, have a toy"
Jun 4, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/SYCrnKA.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: y wud u do that migles  ;o;
Jun 4, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZxhq6F2Vlk
Jun 4, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shizen! lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:03 PM - Veho: "Cheap GBA flashcards: do they suck?" Yes.
Jun 4, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho yes
Jun 4, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I have had good luck with the 2 I owned. I mean they died after like 2 years but I only paid like 2 bucks for them so it was fine? lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrONeFj0p3A
Jun 4, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ez4 is a cheap gba flashcart
Jun 4, 2018 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not 2 bucks cheap but cheap
Jun 4, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: he has the best combination of nintendo handelds
Jun 4, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: shit
Jun 4, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: video and audio out of sync <.<
Jun 4, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: this guy is an idiot
Jun 4, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: the battery in the super card is extremly likely empty
Jun 4, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Supercard sucks for gba anyway
Jun 4, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: or he just didnt knew about rom patching
Jun 4, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: yeah its garbish
Jun 4, 2018 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's not a flashcart though, it's just a bootleg multicart
Jun 4, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flashcart implies it's flashable
Jun 4, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: but he did the video without researching and stuff, it just looks dumb
Jun 4, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: wth is wish dot com?
Jun 4, 2018 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think he patched it
Jun 4, 2018 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even if the battery was dead the games would still save, you'd just lose the save once you power off
Jun 4, 2018 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: It wouldn't error on saving like that
Jun 4, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: that error is more likely an unpatched rom
Jun 4, 2018 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wish is some seedy Chinese online store that Facebook keeps advertising
Jun 4, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: ho
Jun 4, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah that's what I said
Jun 4, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: so its like ali express?
Jun 4, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lot of scammers on wish from what I heard
Jun 4, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Stuff often isn't what it claims to be
Jun 4, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Aliexpress is the good one
Jun 4, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a bit like the "Casual" version of Aliexpress. Only people who have no idea what Aliexpress is use it
Jun 4, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's awful
Jun 4, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As Jdbye said
Jun 4, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: lel
Jun 4, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I hear, a lot of people don't actually realize Wish.com is mostly China-based sellers
Jun 4, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is funny lol
Jun 4, 2018 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: He didn't mention the price of the supercard minisd?
Jun 4, 2018 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I hope it was cheap
Jun 4, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: it was above 10
Jun 4, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: i think either 14 or 17
Jun 4, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: 17 dollars in ebay
Jun 4, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: he paid too much ^^
Jun 4, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw19ZBC682o
Jun 4, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GkuCSo2
Jun 4, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SI8xSry
Jun 4, 2018 5:01 PM - T-hug: Woops
Jun 4, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @T-hug, ban this guy https://gbatemp.net/members/switchmiiwii.449431/
Jun 4, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Posting porn links everyone and such
Jun 4, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6AKeq1L.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I wasn't able to click fast enough I guess lol
Jun 4, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was mad gay porn 
Jun 4, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol oh never mind then lol
Jun 4, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/33FlqwB
Jun 4, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fFWDehu Tom in 5 years lol
Jun 4, 2018 5:11 PM - migles: porntemp
Jun 4, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Expected boiling hot coffee
Jun 4, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was disappointed
Jun 4, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4KiKhle The look on the kids face is hilarious
Jun 4, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3gF5oLs.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 5:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HA6vHDf.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: And one for migles:  https://i.imgur.com/IV6x7UD.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 5:41 PM - T-hug: Dayum
Jun 4, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.instagram.com/p/BjaCg6tAufO/?taken-by=chadevinlore
Jun 4, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: Nom.
Jun 4, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: Reminds me of that gif of those kids releasing a bunny.
Jun 4, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-world-s-most-powerful-pocket-sized-pc#/
Jun 4, 2018 5:47 PM - Veho: Looks like Gole is alive and kicking.
Jun 4, 2018 5:49 PM - Veho: This is basically a new edition of the Higole mini PC thing.
Jun 4, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: And it comes with that folding keyboard I like.
Jun 4, 2018 5:51 PM - Veho: $160, not bad.
Jun 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8oybPHa
Jun 4, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: kek
Jun 4, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/game/xenonauts < free gam
Jun 4, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 4, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: is the game shit?
Jun 4, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it looks great if you like those isometric style games... I am very finicky about them so probably not for me lol
Jun 4, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if you liked Xcom UFO defense it looks like it would be right up your ally
Jun 4, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sLjiPsX3pAw
Jun 4, 2018 6:15 PM - migles: give me good tower defence
Jun 4, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: is just me that when sees a new LGR video and click on it, in the second the page is loading i say out loud "greetings"
Jun 4, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: in his voice
Jun 4, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles if you have an Android device look for the Happy Mod APK
Jun 4, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's free gamez and they are modded 
Jun 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/w5ILdMO.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I was looking at that earlier and considering making it or an approximation of it lol
Jun 4, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (No potato's for me)
Jun 4, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5smvAPM
Jun 4, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NaZ0qdB.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/48ntYJw.jpg Tom? lol
Jun 4, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Gn4lGmY.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bNHhTnR Migles lol
Jun 4, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bNZoj
Jun 4, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bN06h How high where you the other night? lol
Jun 4, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/J8kIQ
Jun 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SfxiTYX
Jun 4, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: For some reason the way that's written makes me think they're Irish rather than hillbillies
Jun 4, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I saw one where a guy tried to rob a gun shop.  Was shot over 100 times, by more than a dozen people .
Jun 4, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lol
Jun 4, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: That comment
Jun 4, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Could you possibly pick a worse place to rob than a gun shop?
Jun 4, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those ribs omfg
Jun 4, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Americans are the best at smoked meat
Jun 4, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've probably never had smoked meat like that
Jun 4, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the gun store one was funny, it was in a strip- mall, the guy went into the wrong door the place he wanted to rob was a jewelry store the door he went into was the gun shop  lol
Jun 4, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Darwinism ensured he wont be making that mistake again lol
Jun 4, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: biggest mistake of his life
Jun 4, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Literally, since I'm assuming he's dead
Jun 4, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah usually they go pretty bad lol
Jun 4, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmYWc6ReJbc usually they end up like this.
Jun 4, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On one hand I am super sad that people feel the need to steal, but on the other hand they where trying to steal guns so... not exactly a loaf of bread.
Jun 4, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also if you need to steal guns that probably means you don't have any
Jun 4, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not a good situation to be in
Jun 4, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the one in the video had 2 guns (maybe fake?) but it doesn't help when your up against someone who has training and probably spends some time at the range.
Jun 4, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of kids are like "I play call of Duty I know how to shoot a gun!!!" lol no...
Jun 4, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually spend like 120 bucks a month (ammo and range fee's and targets) going to the range to keep my skills at least somewhat in tact.
Jun 4, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me I need to schedule my license refresh....  kind of a waste.
Jun 4, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's a lot
Jun 4, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ammo is so expensive for my gun 
Jun 4, 2018 9:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/S5isvtb.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm I should buy it online... like half the price of the store and like 1/4 of the range lol https://www.targetsportsusa.com/40-sw-ammo-c-59.aspx
Jun 4, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jun 4, 2018 9:19 PM - Veho: Ammo is expensive for everyone's gun. Except my neighbour and his blunderbus.
Jun 4, 2018 9:20 PM - Veho: *buss
Jun 4, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just throw some rocks in it? lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:20 PM - Veho: And powder.
Jun 4, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/glock-23-gen-3-semi-automatic-handgun-40-s-and-w-402-barrel-13-rounds-polymer-black-pi2350203-764503502231.do I love this gun... so nice lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wi0au32QhE
Jun 4, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho I could imagine some people giving away edibles just to mess with kids
Jun 4, 2018 9:29 PM - Veho: No point in wasting that much money on a prank whose results you won't get to witness.
Jun 4, 2018 9:29 PM - Veho: Unless you plan on stalking the kid and/or record them, which is extra fucking creepy.
Jun 4, 2018 9:29 PM - Veho: "Let us drug kids, and compound the fact by stalking them."
Jun 4, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/monopoly/images/9/95/Chance_go_to_jail.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20121122151318
Jun 4, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBsX3o_KQvg LOL damn
Jun 4, 2018 9:31 PM - Veho: We're talking about drugging kids and then videotaping them, is anyone going to chime in with a Michael Jackson joke?
Jun 4, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho more fun would be some fast acting laxatives and much cheaper lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "C3PO just took a dump in my yard...."
Jun 4, 2018 9:32 PM - Veho: I mean I know laxatives, LSD and Viagra are the the frat prank combo.
Jun 4, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: 100 points if you get the guy to jerk off to a lamp post while propelled by explosive diarrhea.
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LSD and Viagra could prove to be a weird combo... lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: "Here, drink this and then look at these Rorschach blots."
Jun 4, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think that was the "Oops Combo" in Plague Inc. lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho we need some of those erection spiders, let those go at like some sort of music festival lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:35 PM - Veho: I think festivals don't need erection spiders to be full of boners.
Jun 4, 2018 9:36 PM - Veho: I mean just google "festival girls".
Jun 4, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Erection spiders?
Jun 4, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: I don't think shiners think that far ahead
Jun 4, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Stoners
Jun 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: Shiners?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiner_(fish)
Jun 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: I'm not surprised, fish generally don't think ahead.
Jun 4, 2018 9:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hVKBaiw
Jun 4, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that kid is lucky, I had some kid do something like that to me... I grabbed by the back of his head and bounced his face off the door.
Jun 4, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His family called the cops and the cops told them and him that he was lucky I went easy on the kid lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of my neighbors kids thought "ding dong ditch" meant you rang the doorbell like 20-30 times and kept doing it.
Jun 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7Qr26ofHrs
Jun 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Veho: He forgot to ditch?
Jun 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Caught him a few times and said "Hey pranks over stop now...." went to his house rang the doorbell he didn't want me there and started hitting me lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: dumb ass
Jun 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho yeah well after the first 15 times I was waiting at the door lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mind you this is all within a 1 hour period....
Jun 4, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So not dealing with a genius lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky for him, I don't like hitting kids... otherwise I was within my rights to literally treat him as an adult assaulting me here in Florida (have to respond force for force here so punches get you punches...) lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but people here are super dumb, have a baseball bat? Your armed and people can shoot you. lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.applebees.com/en?utm_source=batch&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=C5&utm_content=2for20_proposal_contest 1$ long island iced tea.....
Jun 4, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why did I have to become diabetic? I could have became diabetic with booze! lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:58 PM - Veho: Diaboozic.
Jun 4, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear drinking heavily can cause temporary diabeetus lol
Jun 4, 2018 9:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vyYwX5y
Jun 4, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a shoulder ache and a good time lol
Jun 4, 2018 10:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7GWcRmb.jpg
Jun 4, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol of only the F was an M
Jun 4, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: RT MOOT PN?
Jun 4, 2018 10:11 PM - Veho: 
Jun 4, 2018 10:11 PM - Veho: PR; it's a 9 year old kid, he won't have a midget stuck on his penis.
Jun 4, 2018 10:11 PM - Veho: Yet.
Jun 4, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Loq0NPF
Jun 4, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/EmzrRCw
Jun 4, 2018 10:51 PM - Veho: Milk jugs!
Jun 4, 2018 10:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SI8xSry
Jun 4, 2018 10:53 PM - Veho: "Let me just adjust the angle and BRAIN SOME UNLUCKY SUCKER"
Jun 4, 2018 11:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DFupP4L.png
Jun 4, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: Bra installation fee.
Jun 4, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: i will install it for free
Jun 4, 2018 11:17 PM - migles: lol
Jun 4, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: the ebay scammer canceled my order
Jun 4, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: and i can't give him shit feedback :c
Jun 4, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles so what did you try to buy?
Jun 4, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell me it was used panties from Japan... lol
Jun 5, 2018 12:09 AM - Veho: Did someone say used panties from japan?
Jun 5, 2018 12:09 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY0omvbDEY4
Jun 5, 2018 12:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iFw1TlN
Jun 5, 2018 12:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Skvggc1
Jun 5, 2018 12:38 AM - Veho: Wheeeeeee!
Jun 5, 2018 1:09 AM - lcie nimbus: holy fack, are you guys seeing this ?
Jun 5, 2018 1:10 AM - lcie nimbus: Microsoft just bought GitHub for 7.5 Billion
Jun 5, 2018 1:11 AM - lcie nimbus: http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/04/technology/microsoft-github-acquisition-deal/index.html
Jun 5, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peanuts lol
Jun 5, 2018 1:15 AM - Joe88: There is much more important news https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2018/06/02/north-korea-reportedly-wants-a-mcdonalds-that-could-be-a-pretty-big-deal/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.e22f7d1b8f19
Jun 5, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Freedom burgers! lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blllaarrgghh lol trying to find the ROM for my tablet (I goofed it up good this time lol) but Onda "We had a hard disk crash" so none of the files I need are there. lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I can look at the cool green Android dude laying on his back lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can clone my other one too it....
Jun 5, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 of them
Jun 5, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyy found it on a Russian page... lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Tyeoon9
Jun 5, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My brain hurts lol so I got ADB working on Windows 10 and trying to install this img file refuses to work (Program see's my device) so I do have TWRP and can install ZIp files but I have an IMG file... lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there an easy way to convert img to zip
Jun 5, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Jun 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to just blind click a Chinese app in Windows... btw I can't read or speak Chinese lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I was able to guess how it worked and actually flash the ROM lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 6, 2018)

Jun 5, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat I flashed a completely Chinese ROM.... lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Found settings to set it to English but lol this is gonna be a pain in the ass
Jun 5, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9drj7rBLUQ
Jun 5, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/06/04/1741233/doctors-hail-world-first-as-womans-advanced-breast-cancer-is-eradicated
Jun 5, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: Oh good, they'll need the improved therapy for when the government legalizes asbestos as a building material again:
Jun 5, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7ZlI7Ac
Jun 5, 2018 5:09 AM - Veho: "The agency also announced it will not prohibit new uses or review exposures from abandoned uses of asbestos"
Jun 5, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat! Lol
Jun 5, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: Tom, I didn't know your mom's name was Deborah: https://imgur.com/gallery/i7muuXO
Jun 5, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: 
Jun 5, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/7EK6QX6
Jun 5, 2018 11:20 AM - Localhorst86: 6 hours without a post in the shoutbox? I'm affraid I can't let you do that, Dave.
Jun 5, 2018 11:43 AM - Flame: tiiiiiiimmmmmber
Jun 5, 2018 12:05 PM - Localhorst86: Tim Berr?
Jun 5, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Timburr_(Pok%C3%A9mon)
Jun 5, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: timburr?
Jun 5, 2018 12:22 PM - Localhorst86: hurrdurr?
Jun 5, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: hey local host
Jun 5, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: is konsole kost a good store?
Jun 5, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: they are all over ebay and other places, and they also got a website
Jun 5, 2018 1:30 PM - Localhorst86: i purchsed a few games from them
Jun 5, 2018 1:31 PM - Localhorst86: they are reliable, but aren't the cheapest when it comes to consoles.
Jun 5, 2018 1:32 PM - Localhorst86: they are a professional games shop, though.
Jun 5, 2018 1:34 PM - Veho: Isn't the definition of "professional" "doing it for the money"? Is there such a thing as an amateur shop?
Jun 5, 2018 1:41 PM - Localhorst86: someone flipping a few consoles or games might be considered amateur
Jun 5, 2018 1:43 PM - Localhorst86: etsy shops could be considered amateur as well
Jun 5, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho here the smaller places are called mom and pop shops and bigger ones are called "commercial"
Jun 5, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But in the Olympics supposedly amateur is free and pro is money lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:34 AM - Veho: Isn't the definition of "professional" "doing it for the money"? Is there such a thing as an amateur shop? < Not necessarily, you could only be considered a "professional" in XYZ if what you're doing is your main source of income. When it comes to shops, you would generally be correct if it's an actual storefront
Jun 5, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's some dude in his basement, then it probably wouldn't be considered professional
Jun 5, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like etsy shops, as mentioned
Jun 5, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, this is fucking dumb: https://www.pcgamer.com/developers-fear-for-mac-gaming-as-apple-deprecates-opengl-support/
Jun 5, 2018 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What an awful decision by Apple
Jun 5, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The one API that was semi not shit on Apple? lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Apple is completing it's implosion now that Steve Jobs is dead....
Jun 5, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did someone not tell Apple that proprietary stuff only works when you have a larger share of the market than 5%? lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they're right in the sense that modern devs should probably avoid using OpenGL when we have things like Vulkan and such, but to depreciate the entire library? That's just silly
Jun 5, 2018 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though IIRC Vulkan isn't support on OSX at the moment
Jun 5, 2018 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just dumb lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OpenGL and Vulkan are mostly the same thing what the article says is they want developers to only use Apples proprietary stuff lol
Jun 5, 2018 2:59 PM - Veho: migles you there?
Jun 5, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/vulkan-is-coming-to-macos-ios-but-no-thanks-to-apple/ < Ah nope, apparently this is a thing now
Jun 5, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's almost at this point that Apple should just quit the PC market lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So at least devs can use Vulkan instead of Apple's proprietary garbage
Jun 5, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHAT'S A COMPUTER
Jun 5, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HURRRRRRR
Jun 5, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but that's a risky thing....
Jun 5, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you release a game depending on Vulkan as an API and Apple gets a hair up its ass and puts Vulkan on it's naughty list.... lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they can do anything about it Psi
Jun 5, 2018 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That just maps Vulkan API stuff onto Metal shit
Jun 5, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe
Jun 5, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Vulkan had some driver level stuff
Jun 5, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way this is all going to be moot if Apple ditches Intel CPU's and goes with ARM lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine Metal does the same
Jun 5, 2018 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Vulkan can just map those calls with Metal as well
Jun 5, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi
Jun 5, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vulkan runs on ARM 
Jun 5, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much every ARM SoC since like 2013 is capable of running Vulkan
Jun 5, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulkan_(API)#Compatibility
Jun 5, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipY9Z2XYC8M
Jun 5, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JTZewmT8tQ LOL
Jun 5, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8NAAUMV3Dk
Jun 5, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15 hardest PS1 games! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VMqvqBnAiA (I haven't watched it...)
Jun 5, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only games on there that are legitimately difficult was the "King's Field Series" lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It listed things like fucking Rayman, and Crash Bandicoot 
Jun 5, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: people losing they minds over Nintendo Online Subscription
Jun 5, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crash 1-3 are pretty hard but not Ninja Gaiden hard lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kings Field I found pretty easy
Jun 5, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of the traps are annoying but once you get killed by one you know "Don't push on that block...." lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The King's Field games are mostly hard because they're super clunky lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the parts I found hardest, was navigation and not because the game is "maze like" but because a LOT of the same textures where used in lots of places so they ended up looking very similar
Jun 5, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really love the PS1 games but I guess I could see where someone could have problems? lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've played through 1-3, haven't bothered with the 4th game though lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally loved them when the PS1 was new lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing them now is still not bad... but it's lost a lot of the magic lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me I gotta set ePSXe back up on my tablet  lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have all my games but the emulator lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to reinstall my ROM, I downloaded a few modded games and one of them had a virus or something or just a prank...
Jun 5, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Messed up sooo many settings lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 5, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: psio is your tablet still on android kit potato kat?
Jun 5, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah 4.4.2
Jun 5, 2018 3:48 PM - Flame: poor psio 
Jun 5, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But there has been some progress the Russian site I found has a 5.1 or 5.2 ROM now
Jun 5, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The issue is that WiFi is broken in those (from Google Translate) they are working on fixing it.
Jun 5, 2018 3:49 PM - Flame: "Russian site..." yeah no virus with that build im sure
Jun 5, 2018 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I am running the 4.4.2 and it feels faster and cleaner than the Chinese one 
Jun 5, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably make better virus's in Russia lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did have to figure out how to change it to English... not as easy as it sounds lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: the virus which Russians build is so good you think you are running "Android USSR
Jun 5, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh Tom
Jun 5, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: change it to English? why? in no time you will be speaking Russian..................................... now that you have a Russian puppet in power
Jun 5, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn off updates for your Shield TV the 8.0 one from every one who has used it said it sucks they want the old UI back lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: 
Jun 5, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame it was in Mandarin or something lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even Chinese proper  lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: Russian.. Chinese.... all commies to me
Jun 5, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: 
Jun 5, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn off updates for your Shield TV the 8.0 one from every one who has used it said it sucks they want the old UI back lol < I mean, they haven't rolled the official one out yet
Jun 5, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They stopped rollout last week cuz of some "issues" lol
Jun 5, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah we talked about that 
Jun 5, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah I won't be switching to the new version unless I can keep using the Leanback launcher the way it is now.
Jun 5, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that is what Nvidia is fixing since literally EVERY review has said "I want the old UI back...." lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/06/05/1227252/intel-hits-50-years-and-its-cpus-hit-50-ghz
Jun 5, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: Nvidia at least is trying.
Jun 5, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: MS was like fuck you. this is your new UI!
Jun 5, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah I have to say I am impressed with the Shield TV
Jun 5, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Jun 5, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least with MS we could install Classic Shell  on the Shield TV to switch launchers and stuff you have to root the device and that is a process and a half.
Jun 5, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't need to root Psi
Jun 5, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just enabled developer settings and USB debugging
Jun 5, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you can use ADB from a PC and do it that way, no root required
Jun 5, 2018 4:06 PM - Flame: netflix is so overrated
Jun 5, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, I dunno if that'll still work on Oreo, but I see no reason why it wouldn't lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mJ8tVVc
Jun 5, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice Tom I will try that if for some reason 8.0 has the terrible UI lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you 
Jun 5, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to use ADB last night on my tablet lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't find a ROM in zip format  so I had to use Phoenix and the img lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/li-lian-made-an-rgb-power-cable-because-theres-not-much-left-to-light-up/ 
Jun 5, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dajFmWw
Jun 5, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom they could just weave some fiber optic cables in the motherboard itself in the fiber glass?
Jun 5, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "We just decided to build the entire PC out of RGB LED's... lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "This PC case is just one giant RGB LED! Biggest LED ever, built to fit your PC parts and blind your neighbors!"
Jun 5, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Please don't look directly into the PC case"
Jun 5, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 4:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvHSlHhh1gk
Jun 5, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0ar-__ub0rc?t=96
Jun 5, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/McfgzWj.png
Jun 5, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DXyhN2Y.jpg
Jun 5, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0mIL4Q6.mp4
Jun 5, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Mmmm, nendrophilia.
Jun 5, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: *dendro
Jun 5, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She just wanted fresh maple syrup lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got a job interview that will be nice if I can get the position 
Jun 5, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Security supervisor at a hospital so schedules and paper work,,, yayyy!!! lol (actually not half bad for the pay)
Jun 5, 2018 7:06 PM - Veho: What job?
Jun 5, 2018 7:06 PM - Veho: Oh, cool.
Jun 5, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I put the app in online and got called for an interview like 5 minutes later lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: That's... worrying  
Jun 5, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well in my area licensed G and D officers are tough to find then having a background in customer service was a job requirement so tougher yet again
Jun 5, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably I am going to be 1 of 3 people applying for the position lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the only 1
Jun 5, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like sooo many people in my area are felons who can't have a gun license to begin with lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully most of the job will be keeping people from smoking near the doors or keeping the meth addicts from stealing stuff lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or lots of paper involving said meth addicts lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: paper work even lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: Cool. Good luck with the interview  
Jun 5, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Car break ins and shop lifting is at horrific levels, the one Walmart like a 20 minute drive from me the loss prevention officer is a friend of mine... over 20% loss and they where forced to close at night because like most of the shop lifting happens at night.
Jun 5, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I hope they hire me, would be fun to work at a hospital full of hot nurses... lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (kidding most of them are not hot...) lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 20% loss thing means that for every 100 dollars in merchandise they sell 20 dollars walks out the door unpaid for.
Jun 5, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: But the fat middle aged ones are easier to pick up  
Jun 5, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 5, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Let me show you my night stick...." lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *cheesy 70's music starts playing*
Jun 5, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I laugh about this stuff but on the job I am so professional it's not funny I literally am so focused on my job someone could be hitting on me and I wouldn't realize it. lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds like me
Jun 5, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: I get really focused whenever I'm working on something engaging
Jun 5, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: I have ADD so I don't.
Jun 5, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just get in work mode, like sex or dating and all that is fun mode lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: sex is work
Jun 5, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUzVesdY6OU&feature=youtu.be&t=575  I had this PC!!! None of the games I had worked like this  lol
Jun 5, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: either you work to get someone, or work to pay for someone
Jun 5, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1973096722/planet-x3-for-ms-dos#
Jun 5, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: i seen that the day it was released
Jun 5, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: a few hours alraedy had 10k
Jun 5, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: really surprised it went over 60k
Jun 5, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it might break 100K
Jun 5, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jun 5, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: the dude is easy money now :c
Jun 5, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His next youtube video is going to be filmed in a limo lol
Jun 5, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: heh
Jun 5, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: i like him but he has not been releasing much videos
Jun 5, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I could complete the game and spend money, but I decided just to spend it all on blow and hookers...." lol
Jun 5, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: just 1-2 videos between the monthly donations he receives
Jun 5, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Busy working on games now lol
Jun 5, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: does the dude got a real job?
Jun 5, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: IIRC he has a hot wife
Jun 5, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ooh I like how they release the games for systems from different time periods, it's like a trip through history
Jun 5, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: he only made this game right?
Jun 5, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah new games on old systems is a cool idea 
Jun 5, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles yeah but as someone who did a couple of Apple IIe games I can tell you it's super time consuming
Jun 5, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And my games where super simple
Jun 5, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I didn't use graphics I used test to create a driving game lol
Jun 5, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was pretty cool clone of pole position though lol
Jun 5, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: text even lol Typo monster has me!!!
Jun 5, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arM9U2S3I3o
Jun 5, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VBdOwY8
Jun 5, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9fvgqYL I need something like this but for me and hmmm A-10 lol
Jun 5, 2018 9:01 PM - Veho: HEY MIGLES YOU STILL THERE?
Jun 5, 2018 9:02 PM - Veho: Also Depravo, you might be interested.
Jun 5, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nKLLONa.jpg
Jun 5, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: TITS
Jun 5, 2018 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Who doesn't want a private helicopter
Jun 5, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: Boobers.
Jun 5, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: wow
Jun 5, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: i like her legs
Jun 5, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: veho please tell me thats ya sister
Jun 5, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: and i can meet her
Jun 5, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: But what is she on the roof?
Jun 5, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: Why is she wearing her vest inside out?
Jun 5, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: and is there a 4k hdr....
Jun 5, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: real 3d picture
Jun 5, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: well i am off for today
Jun 5, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: cya tomorrow
Jun 5, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BUWMycm.jpg
Jun 5, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uU9HdQh
Jun 5, 2018 9:51 PM - Veho: That guy still doesn't fit in my pocket.
Jun 5, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9A5J2Jk1q8
Jun 5, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Jun 5, 2018 10:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rOLvjvp
Jun 5, 2018 10:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tqiE0du
Jun 5, 2018 10:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8y93sa1.jpg
Jun 5, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/primeinsider/tips/twitch-games-june.html?ref_=pe_3326960_287448070_pmwn_6.2_twitch
Jun 5, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 free games if you have Amazon Prime
Jun 5, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bymm7b9
Jun 5, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6NL4p41
Jun 5, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How to install your Cat lol
Jun 5, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mNat2bq.jpg How to uninstall your sewer cat!
Jun 5, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h5w4FtP
Jun 5, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0ObBehf I think he was just taking his shirt off to shoe away a bee... Good deeds never go unpunished!!! lol (kidding I am sure he was about to try to fight the cop)
Jun 5, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KDDgM8L
Jun 5, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rxwm10d I abuse propane and propane accessories lol
Jun 5, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UNolBvg
Jun 5, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1B5XqxH lol Dinoh is this true? heheheheh 
Jun 5, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't wanna marry a bug  lol
Jun 5, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ClKNPo0
Jun 5, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5dJl7QL
Jun 5, 2018 11:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/o0BP9DF
Jun 5, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UBz5upL.jpg
Jun 6, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TXgfOP1.mp4
Jun 6, 2018 1:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/laaX9ZU
Jun 6, 2018 3:03 AM - Yumi: veho... are you addicted to imgur?
Jun 6, 2018 3:51 AM - Veho: I can quit any time I want.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 7, 2018)

Jun 6, 2018 4:07 AM - Coto: chinese bot aboard
Jun 6, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho me too... *goes back to imgur right away* lol
Jun 6, 2018 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOc1i
Jun 6, 2018 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/bloodstained-curse-of-the-moon-releases-may-24.503619/page-3#post-8029771
Jun 6, 2018 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOEIpeH Finally I can post porn and get away with it!!! Muhahahahha!!! lol
Jun 6, 2018 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOuA2dr lol
Jun 6, 2018 4:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I told you to use the web browser with safe search on 
Jun 6, 2018 4:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://store.steampowered.com/app/702700/Super_Bomberman_R/
Jun 6, 2018 4:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this game good? 
Jun 6, 2018 4:50 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0rFtH63
Jun 6, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho lol
Jun 6, 2018 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 6, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hey best buddy!
Jun 6, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/06/04/directv-now-cloud-dvr-comes-to-roku-devices/
Jun 6, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: My energy bill was 200 bucks
Jun 6, 2018 6:56 AM - Yumi: ouch
Jun 6, 2018 7:04 AM - Yumi: mine was 92
Jun 6, 2018 7:05 AM - Yumi: and its due tomorrow. oh no.
Jun 6, 2018 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Duck do you live antartica?
Jun 6, 2018 7:12 AM - Yumi: i'd like to visit. but no.
Jun 6, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: My phone wont let me say fuck
Jun 6, 2018 7:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwNr_WCpzRc 
Jun 6, 2018 7:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8029976/ 
Jun 6, 2018 9:54 AM - sarkwalvein: I am a lazy person, so I request somebody to make a thread regarding the E3, including scheduled presentations, where can they be watched online, what to expect from GBATemp reporters (their planned schedules, what do they plan to check there, some hype, etc, I know Chary already made something like this but it is kind of buried down by other threads). Also please, make it a sticky news post.
Jun 6, 2018 9:54 AM - sarkwalvein: Yeah, I know 90% of this info can already be found somewhere, but I am lazy, the E3 is quite near, this deserves a sticky news post.
Jun 6, 2018 9:54 AM - sarkwalvein: right on the top of the homepage
Jun 6, 2018 10:14 AM - migles: fucking love gog connect
Jun 6, 2018 10:15 AM - migles: "own games in steam? freely add them to gog"
Jun 6, 2018 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Neat
Jun 6, 2018 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Does that work with all gog games?
Jun 6, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: no, just a selection
Jun 6, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: but the game selection cahnges as well
Jun 6, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: https://www.gog.com/connect
Jun 6, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: i had 4 games this time that i could connect
Jun 6, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: they do this from time to time, i think the last tine was last year... but had a whole different set of games
Jun 6, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: i think they only do this in the big sales
Jun 6, 2018 10:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://store.steampowered.com/app/823130/Totally_Accurate_Battlegrounds/ 
Jun 6, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: LOL
Jun 6, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: parody game?
Jun 6, 2018 10:48 AM - migles: wait
Jun 6, 2018 10:48 AM - migles: was not the battlegrounds people that had been suing battle royales? or was it fortnite people?
Jun 6, 2018 10:51 AM - sarkwalvein: the creator is a good troll, and they put the frying pan and all there on the video... clear bait to bluehole.
Jun 6, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm proud of me. Saw an old mid 2007 iMac for only $10 shipped on Shopgoodwill, but I didn't buy it!
Jun 6, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and then when I convinced myself to buy it, someone else already did 
Jun 6, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 6, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: i think i gonna win a gamecube with gameboy player and disc for 25 bucks
Jun 6, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: gonna bid 40 as my max
Jun 6, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: hey tom, where you the dude that knew  alot about swizz or was it foxi?
Jun 6, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't me
Jun 6, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: damn
Jun 6, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: i need a way to load it, and i am afraid is not simple as the ps2 where you just install to the memory card
Jun 6, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: well a quick search in google told, me either i use a game exploit to launch it, i already have pkmn colloseum, its an option
Jun 6, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: or a modchip
Jun 6, 2018 4:56 PM - Devin: Do they not make SD Media Launchers anymore?
Jun 6, 2018 4:59 PM - soplaytk: hi guys
Jun 6, 2018 5:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hzAOzv7
Jun 6, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: devin
Jun 6, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: sd maedia lauchers require a disc
Jun 6, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: which i would like to avoid to need
Jun 6, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: for that i can just use game exploit
Jun 6, 2018 5:36 PM - T3GZdev: https://thehackernews.com/2018/06/microsoft-acquires-github.html
Jun 6, 2018 5:50 PM - T-hug: https://gbatemp.net/threads/microsoft-purchases-github.506294/
Jun 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: git lol
Jun 6, 2018 6:06 PM - T-hug: Git gud
Jun 6, 2018 6:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Git lost 
Jun 6, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Losers
Jun 6, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: T hug I have a question
Jun 6, 2018 6:46 PM - T-hug: Shoot
Jun 6, 2018 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Can I blog about the women I mate with?
Jun 6, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: If and when it ever happens?
Jun 6, 2018 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Your mother
Jun 6, 2018 7:13 PM - Devin: Lets take it a step further and say grandmother.
Jun 6, 2018 7:13 PM - Devin: https://youtu.be/PSFs8QRPEY4
Jun 6, 2018 7:13 PM - Devin: 
Jun 6, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 6, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why does this kind of stuff happen when I'm not here
Jun 6, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: send help ;_;
Jun 6, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 6, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: if only pokemon was a strategy game, and not a luck based game
Jun 6, 2018 8:57 PM - migles: and fucking AI that knows i choose snatch to steal his safeguard attack, and chooses double edge instead
Jun 6, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: but when i dont use snatch, uses safeguard
Jun 6, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: hoooo
Jun 6, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: this collosseum AI is fucked
Jun 6, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: they also are able to start with different pokemon, if i change the order of my starting pokemong, they also start the battle with good ones against my starting ones
Jun 6, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: enemy: uses double team
Jun 6, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: my pokemon: attack misses
Jun 6, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: enemy: uses dig
Jun 6, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: my pokemon can't hit
Jun 6, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: foe gets back from dig, RNG decides its a miss again from double team
Jun 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Pokemon games have been "cheating" like that for ages
Jun 6, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hs0NdMV
Jun 6, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: tom i am used to it, but in this game is a way lot worse
Jun 6, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: but don't recall a game where the foe is able to choose the first pokemon to counter your choice, i had a few times where enemies would switch after the first turn, but never had one that started with a different choice
Jun 6, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the AI is real fucky in the GC games
Jun 6, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: and they are like levels 45 and mine are at their 33
Jun 6, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: their stats are lowered
Jun 6, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: my pokemon take like 4 hits to get killed, or even 5, theirs is just 2
Jun 6, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like a pokeproblem!
Jun 6, 2018 9:25 PM - migles: make it double
Jun 6, 2018 9:25 PM - migles: To protect the world from devastaion
Jun 6, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: ho wait, the word is trouble, not problem
Jun 6, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FJKHYfm
Jun 6, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: And the games are still easy
Jun 6, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: LOL
Jun 6, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just use psychic pokemon problem solved 
Jun 6, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: Ninfomaniac psio
Jun 6, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nympho
Jun 6, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: i can't go in a train without hoping to find one like her :c
Jun 6, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who doesn't love free train blow jobs lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: just bj?
Jun 6, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was the best scene on the train lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm not sure if part 1 or part 2 is the best of the two movies... lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: wait, they only did BJ? i dont remember
Jun 6, 2018 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/3Rj6JUL.mp4
Jun 6, 2018 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Holy shit that one
Jun 6, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they did a lot of stuff migles but the BJ scene was the most graphic lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's some teamwork, nice job
Jun 6, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: fuck the pretend sex in movies :C
Jun 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol lucky they didn't get someone killed
Jun 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles plenty of actual sex in those movies
Jun 6, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: i know
Jun 6, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: and even pussy close ups
Jun 6, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The scene with the two black guys has double penetration on screen... how they didn't get an XXX rating I don't know lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: when they started discussing with each other after the balls touched :laugh:
Jun 6, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you can't see any of the naughty bits it's not porn
Jun 6, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Normally they like only show the upper half to make it PG
Jun 6, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: its intersting also in some movies how there is nudity but in the sex scenes they don't even show niples or anything
Jun 6, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: like, there is a scene where she appears fully nude, but later when they do sex sudendly she doesn't even wanna show the boobs
Jun 6, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3JQa59U.mp4
Jun 6, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also seems like nudity is fine if it's a dude but not if it's a chick, I never for that
Jun 6, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles yeah it's a weird set of movies
Jun 6, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Why are female nipples censored but male nipples aren't
Jun 6, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: yeah jdbye
Jun 6, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Never got that*
Jun 6, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: heh
Jun 6, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol women nipples are more sexy? lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well on dudes it's more the entire chest chick's dig but then shouldn't that be censored
Jun 6, 2018 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Chicks
Jun 6, 2018 9:40 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/VGzZSTH
Jun 6, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess breasts are more a symbol of sex than bare chests
Jun 6, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: But don't women want equality
Jun 6, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: That goes both ways
Jun 6, 2018 9:44 PM - Old: Nipples.
Jun 6, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: old nipples
Jun 6, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: aww
Jun 6, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: outbid in that cool gamecube
Jun 6, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: for 50 cents lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: tomorrow when the listing is almost over i will bid more
Jun 6, 2018 9:49 PM - Old: 50 cent nipples.
Jun 6, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: hey old borrow me money
Jun 6, 2018 9:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/j2Cw9Ak
Jun 6, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: veho
Jun 6, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: fucking nice
Jun 6, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: damn..
Jun 6, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: so cool
Jun 6, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: i must print one of theese https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:113343
Jun 6, 2018 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yuck that guy French kissing a 91 year old
Jun 6, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: but i wanted a case more like the multi 3ds card ones
Jun 6, 2018 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: He can date whoever he wants, but yuck
Jun 6, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: LOL
Jun 6, 2018 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Would not be my first choice
Jun 6, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: i think i am the only person thinking "good for her"
Jun 6, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles pretty cool card holder but it needs a transparent lid
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cart*
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: its disgusting and damn dude is crazy, but i am happy that the old ladies are still living up lol
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: You know like those floppy drive holders
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Floppy disk not drive
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess so but watching it made me feel a little sick
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not because of the age difference
Jun 6, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: jdbye i wanted something like this for GBC\GBA games but can't find https://i.imgur.com/3efPA.jpg
Jun 6, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd feel equally sick if it was an old married couple most likely
Jun 6, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: i have one of thoose for my ds\3ds and its awesome
Jun 6, 2018 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah I have something like that
Jun 6, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Didn't I tell you you could use trading card holders or was it someone else.
Jun 6, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: the most i can find is getting thoose US NES rental cart cases, they are the right size to hold IIRC 4 GBC games
Jun 6, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: maybe it was you?
Jun 6, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No denture adventure?
Jun 6, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Miles I used to have like 12 of those old NES cases  but OK got rid if them when my brother built a custom wood case for my carts was awesome
Jun 6, 2018 10:09 PM - Depravo: I have one of those 3DS cart holders.
Jun 6, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles  lol stupid auto correct
Jun 6, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles added to dictionary 
Jun 6, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: Never managed to fill it and haven't played most of the ones I did buy.
Jun 6, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo they need more Nintendo seal of quality porn games  lol
Jun 6, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Princess Peach's juicy adventure in the mushroom kingdom
Jun 6, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The evil Dr Bellend has abducted Luigi and Peach must explore every mushroom in the kindpgdom!
Jun 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What not enough English? Lol
Jun 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Engrish
Jun 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to retrain my tablet all over again  lol
Jun 6, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: depravo, lol, i have mine filled with pokemon games, just pokemon games
Jun 6, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: 1 slot filled with the DS holder to store a loose micro sd card i got
Jun 6, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: the other slot does have my flashcard
Jun 6, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: psio
Jun 6, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: the princess peach in the ds is actually a very nice game :c
Jun 6, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: i need a 3d printed case for my GBC games so i can put pokemon cock in it
Jun 6, 2018 10:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HWeskNP.mp4
Jun 6, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next up swim suite connect 4 lol
Jun 6, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: God damn it's going on 6pm and this old woman doesn't even jlhave to bathrooms done
Jun 6, 2018 10:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: I'm trying to sleep Veho, stop giving me boners
Jun 6, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Two
Jun 6, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: I read that as I'm trying to sleep with veho
Jun 6, 2018 10:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: I mean, who wouldn't
Jun 6, 2018 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Your mom would
Jun 6, 2018 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Veho already gave psi a 69
Jun 6, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk maybe she is licking them clean?
Jun 6, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: veho
Jun 6, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: i like the yesterday one better
Jun 6, 2018 10:45 PM - kenenthk: Are you still at 69 psi
Jun 6, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: tom?
Jun 6, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: what is a fair price for a gamecube nowadays?
Jun 6, 2018 10:46 PM - kenenthk: $6
Jun 6, 2018 10:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: They go around 30-50 Euro here
Jun 6, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: thanks gamerz
Jun 6, 2018 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Why not get a Wii emwith gamecube support
Jun 6, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: so one with the gamecube player and disc, if i could get for 60, it would be a good price
Jun 6, 2018 10:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: Think so
Jun 6, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gamerz is pretty much on the dot, I can get a Gamecube with 1 controller and all cables for ~$60-$75 or so
Jun 6, 2018 10:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: Kinda wanna get one too now lol
Jun 6, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: thanks tom, pretty much what i would like to hear
Jun 6, 2018 10:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: Found one for 35, two controllers 2 cards 2 games and its chipped (hacked)
Jun 6, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: current bid for this one with even 2 controllers is 30 bucks
Jun 6, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have my OG release day Gamecube sitting in a box in the basement
Jun 6, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea if it still works, don't have any working controllers with it or AC adapter
Jun 6, 2018 10:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: but as ken said
Jun 6, 2018 10:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: why not Wii?
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: iirc Wii doesn't emulate GC
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that's mad gay ;O;
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: it does it native
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: i give you 5 bucks for it tom
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure migles, just $100 shipping ;O;
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: gamerz, because gameboy player <34
Jun 6, 2018 10:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: America is crazy with shipping
Jun 6, 2018 10:53 PM - GamerzHell9137: literally costs like couple of quids for me to ship to any european country
Jun 6, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: i need a second gba, so i think how it is amazing i can get a gamecube and play the games nativaly in the tv
Jun 6, 2018 10:53 PM - GamerzHell9137: China ships stuff for free (i don't get that at all)
Jun 6, 2018 10:53 PM - GamerzHell9137: America? Fucking 100 bucks from state to state
Jun 6, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: because china has agreements with other countries
Jun 6, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's mostly because the Chinese government pays for shipping shit
Jun 6, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: i think the governament even pays a part of the shipping to outside, making it super cheap IIRC
Jun 6, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: what tom saidªª
Jun 6, 2018 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though shipping between states is not even remotely expensive Gaymerz
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd buy stuff from USA if it shipping didn't cost like a human organ
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: if shipping*
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: ye i know, was just joking about that
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: shipping to EU is hella expensive, that's my point
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: sometimes shipping from usa costs me like 13 bucks
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: others 50 lol
Jun 6, 2018 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: how much does from state to state cost?
Jun 6, 2018 10:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh
Jun 6, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: and don't forget gamerz, customs
Jun 6, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: you pay a shit ton to customs depending in your country
Jun 6, 2018 10:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: My country decreased customs rules
Jun 6, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: thats nice
Jun 6, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It depends
Jun 6, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: every shit i buy overseas over 22 bucks including shipping i have to pay a ton for it
Jun 6, 2018 10:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: Before it was if you get something that's more than 25 Euro you'd get custom
Jun 6, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with USPS I can ship a box 12x12 box for only $17 or so
Jun 6, 2018 10:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: now its 150 Euro
Jun 6, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Small shit is like $5
Jun 6, 2018 10:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's understandable
Jun 6, 2018 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' flat rate shipping 
Jun 6, 2018 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.usps.com/ship/priority-mail.htm
Jun 6, 2018 10:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: i mean from state to state is like from a country to country in europe
Jun 6, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: gamerz doube check that because, here over 22 euros you pay a lot, if you order something over 150 euros you pay an extra tax which is another ton
Jun 6, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you went with DHL in the states I think it'd be a bit cheaper than that, for the most part
Jun 6, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But DHL is shit lol
Jun 6, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: i am talking from usa or canada or china to my euro country lol
Jun 6, 2018 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just talking in general ;O;
Jun 6, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: if i order something trough DHL that comes from overseas (usa for example) i must pay them the DHL tax 50 bucks lol
Jun 6, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: DHL steals you 50 bucks to release your package from customs
Jun 6, 2018 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Jun 6, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: :C
Jun 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Tfr9sfS
Jun 6, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: cya tomorrow people
Jun 6, 2018 11:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay veho, time to leak the list of official unpublished reviews in progress 
Jun 6, 2018 11:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Got to keep up with all the other leaks on the internet. 
Jun 6, 2018 11:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oNtnVwd.mp4
Jun 7, 2018 12:09 AM - Yumi: Veho, the minute that showed up, a vehicles tire nearby screeched and I screamed. Talk about timing. >_<;;
Jun 7, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallhttps://i.imgur.com/3JQa59U.mp4ery/NEdyA4B
Jun 7, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/p4oFQuG.jpg LOL
Jun 7, 2018 12:16 AM - Old: ^Bear & twink?
Jun 7, 2018 12:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JTPqJWt.png
Jun 7, 2018 12:22 AM - Minox: no way that is the same person
Jun 7, 2018 12:23 AM - Yumi: make up does wonders<3
Jun 7, 2018 12:23 AM - Old: I prefer the one on the right.  Natural girl.  Also a fan of the belly paunch.
Jun 7, 2018 12:23 AM - Yumi: and filters stuff.
Jun 7, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Minox! You're black!
Jun 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Minox: how very racist of you
Jun 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Minox: or observant
Jun 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Minox: I'm not sure
Jun 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Yumi: There's never like...new people in this chat. It's always just Tom.
Jun 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;o;
Jun 7, 2018 12:24 AM - Yumi: <3
Jun 7, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That means there's a new Supervisor position for me to sneak into 
Jun 7, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom4Mod2018 ;O;
Jun 7, 2018 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello Yumi 
Jun 7, 2018 12:25 AM - Yumi: Hi Tom 
Jun 7, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been a while since you've stopped in the Shitbox
Jun 7, 2018 12:26 AM - Yumi: It sure has. I blame school & work.
Jun 7, 2018 12:26 AM - Yumi: How've you been?
Jun 7, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty good. Found out I'm gonna be a Tom Bombadadlo a couple weeks ago 
Jun 7, 2018 12:28 AM - Yumi: Aw<3 :3
Jun 7, 2018 12:28 AM - Minox: ooh, grats
Jun 7, 2018 12:28 AM - Yumi: Congrats!
Jun 7, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks 
Jun 7, 2018 12:29 AM - Yumi: boy or girl? ;o
Jun 7, 2018 12:29 AM - Minox: shit, everyone turning parents and stuff
Jun 7, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno yet, she's only ~6 weeks along so far
Jun 7, 2018 12:29 AM - Yumi: or unknown still.
Jun 7, 2018 12:29 AM - Yumi: ahhh
Jun 7, 2018 12:29 AM - Yumi: You'll make a great Tom Bombadadlo, Tom.
Jun 7, 2018 12:30 AM - Yumi: Wish you and her the best<3
Jun 7, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha, thanks Yumi 
Jun 7, 2018 12:31 AM - Minox: take great care of Bombamomlo
Jun 7, 2018 12:31 AM - Yumi: Yeah Tom, you better. >:/
Jun 7, 2018 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffft, she's super spoiled lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:32 AM - Yumi: Spoil her even more.
Jun 7, 2018 12:32 AM - Minox: clearly not spoiled enough
Jun 7, 2018 12:32 AM - Minox: you better shape up :>
Jun 7, 2018 12:33 AM - matpower: Tom is getting old 
Jun 7, 2018 12:33 AM - matpower: Long time no see, Shoutbox
Jun 7, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 7, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7i01Kqv.jpg
Jun 7, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She needs a new iPhone X Tom  lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:35 AM - Minox: how rude
Jun 7, 2018 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DLaRLXk.jpg in prison? lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We're setting up a babby things Amazon wishlist registry thinger to try and force our family to buy us babby things lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:39 AM - Minox: setup a gofundme
Jun 7, 2018 12:39 AM - Minox: promise babby
Jun 7, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: Ask for cash!
Jun 7, 2018 12:40 AM - Minox: ask for more babbys
Jun 7, 2018 12:40 AM - Minox: so you can make more gofundmes
Jun 7, 2018 12:41 AM - Veho: He can make those himself.
Jun 7, 2018 12:41 AM - Veho: Srsly, ask for money.
Jun 7, 2018 12:41 AM - Veho: Gift cards, at a pinch.
Jun 7, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RHLb4Te
Jun 7, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom set up a kick starter the 100,000 dollar donations "name baby" lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Walmart" lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:45 AM - Minox: Baby McBabyFace
Jun 7, 2018 12:47 AM - Veho: Hitler.
Jun 7, 2018 12:47 AM - Minox: Hitler 2
Jun 7, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: Hitler2
Jun 7, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: Weird, it works in threads.
Jun 7, 2018 12:49 AM - Veho: Hortler²
Jun 7, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 7, 2018 12:56 AM - matpower: Bombadildo Jr,
Jun 7, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was rich I would pay for the name "Vigo Ruler of Carpathia!"
Jun 7, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "He is Vigo, you are like the buzzing of flies to him!" lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wDJ3ZzF.jpg
Jun 7, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like by now they would be able to just port it anything pretty easy lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "hmmm you need a port of Skyrim? OK just shoot us over the tech specs of the device we should have it out by the end of the month...." lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:10 AM - matpower: Make Skyrim open source and then it is the new Doom
Jun 7, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ported to Open Source will be the last port lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/06/05/2130254/70-long-lost-japanese-video-games-discovered-in-a-67gb-folder-of-roms-on-a-private-forum
Jun 7, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!!! Do we have this story?
Jun 7, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be on the front page 
Jun 7, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super interesting, pirates saved the day! Hazah! lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:15 AM - matpower: Based pirates <3
Jun 7, 2018 1:18 AM - Minox: now you just need to learn weeaboonese
Jun 7, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait 20 years for the fan translation lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:20 AM - Minox: I wonder if people actually learn the language to not have to wait for fan translations
Jun 7, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's an interesting idea
Jun 7, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I could pick up a few words for action games like one or two players?
Jun 7, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I just mash start until something happens like a 2 year old lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/6/6/17435622/google-android-p-beta-2-new-emoji-gender-neutral-options
Jun 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can't identify sexually as a toaster oven can I see Google? Lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sue even
Jun 7, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Google auto corrected that out.... Weird lol
Jun 7, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=playa+del+carmen+snorkeling&tbm=isch&tbs=simg:CAQSmQEJ0mabXT4WIkIajQELEKjU2AQaBggVCAEICQwLELCMpwgaYgpgCAMSKPkWhQyRBKEegRfgC8kIygi1HvkV6SjcIbA31SilOKY46yitN68i-ykaMHuAL2Tsk1tVauG_1Nr54GIXcgOkBdb0AB_140Qth4uqj4P0R4HyQFMky6PswLO39eJSAEDAsQjq7-CBoKCggIARIEbM-j0gw&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjW-bmwtMDbAhVBQq0KHYNwC0MQ2A4IIygB&biw=1024&bih=768&dpr=2#imgrc=9fNA29I4wkakVM:
Jun 7, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 56k warning? Ll
Jun 7, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12911/seagate-shows-off-14-tb-exos-hdd-promises-consumer-14-tb-drives-in-q4
Jun 7, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 14TB drives would be nice with 3 of them I would be OK for a while.
Jun 7, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could stop being forced to pick between having complete sets and trimmed personal sets because I don't have space for both lol
Jun 7, 2018 2:03 AM - Joe88: bascially all the new shit at computex: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA1mbZ_MMh8
Jun 7, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 7, 2018 2:19 AM - Joe88: aio with a led screen, why not
Jun 7, 2018 2:20 AM - Joe88: a psu with an led screen, why not
Jun 7, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ppwe heard you liked screens so we put a screen around your screen!
Jun 7, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We even lol weird
Jun 7, 2018 2:23 AM - Joe88: I dont even understand the psu one, so many cases have non removable shrouds
Jun 7, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I miss those keyboards where every key was a LED screen 
Jun 7, 2018 2:23 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9iQ1yU5Ops
Jun 7, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You did the evil voice Veho!!!
Jun 7, 2018 2:35 AM - Joe88: okay, just bought a switch sx pro, now I need an actual switch to use it on 
Jun 7, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/kQj5ZdY
Jun 7, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/6/6/17434314/nintendo-switch-ps4-pro-xbox-one-ebay-deal-fathers-day-gaming-deals
Jun 7, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20% off Switch Joe88!
Jun 7, 2018 3:32 AM - Joe88: it already ended 
Jun 7, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry 
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like oh cool but now I feel like I just teased with a deal that would have been great 
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 AM - Joe88: I was already let down and hour ago when I saw it on slickdeals lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 AM - Joe88: under the expired tab
Jun 7, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Jun 7, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least it wasn't me first I guess? Lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 AM - Joe88: its might better to wait till after nintendo e3, maybe a price drop
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12906/amd-reveals-threadripper-2-up-to-32-cores-250w-x399-refresh
Jun 7, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 300 is a bit much for it in my opinion although for an XL I would probably go 350
Jun 7, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 250 watt CPUs damn!
Jun 7, 2018 3:45 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/32thhei
Jun 7, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn flat panel flat busted!
Jun 7, 2018 3:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Duk2Fg5.mp4


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 8, 2018)

Jun 7, 2018 4:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Minox demoted 
Jun 7, 2018 4:30 AM - Veho: Minox freed.
Jun 7, 2018 5:45 AM - VinsCool: Oh no :C
Jun 7, 2018 5:46 AM - VinsCool: One less to actually maintain order in here
Jun 7, 2018 6:09 AM - Minox: It's not really a demotion if it's by your own choice 
Jun 7, 2018 6:19 AM - Devin: Minox, nooooo.
Jun 7, 2018 6:21 AM - T-hug: Yeah he asked
Jun 7, 2018 6:33 AM - kenenthk: You never answered my question t hug
Jun 7, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: http://i66.tinypic.com/fz1y8n.png
Jun 7, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: depravo!
Jun 7, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/rmksSjt.jpg
Jun 7, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: gift for depravo
Jun 7, 2018 10:20 AM - sarkwalvein: looks very yin-yang
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 AM - kenenthk: My boss tried hooking me up with a cute Spanish girl at work
Jun 7, 2018 10:57 AM - migles: you need help from your boss to get a girl?
Jun 7, 2018 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Didn't need your help when I got your mom
Jun 7, 2018 11:10 AM - kenenthk: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1348524-gaming
Jun 7, 2018 11:12 AM - migles: well, you should ask yours for help then
Jun 7, 2018 11:13 AM - kenenthk: I mean at least I'd be going home to pussy either way 
Jun 7, 2018 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Doesn't matter who helps you get it pussy is pussy
Jun 7, 2018 11:14 AM - migles: is your mom pussy even worth?
Jun 7, 2018 11:14 AM - kenenthk: No migles my family doesn't practise incest like some people here
Jun 7, 2018 11:15 AM - migles: does that mean you do? ewww
Jun 7, 2018 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Migles you're dumb
Jun 7, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: nice come back
Jun 7, 2018 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Simplicity can be a person's best response
Jun 7, 2018 11:18 AM - migles: your best is too weak
Jun 7, 2018 11:19 AM - kenenthk: My best is my sick so how would you know unless you watched hmm
Jun 7, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: sure
Jun 7, 2018 11:22 AM - kenenthk: Ow I'll share a poem
Jun 7, 2018 11:22 AM - kenenthk: Cause nobody likes me, everybody hates me They want me to go eat some worms (I hope you offended) And drag my name through the mud, through the dirt But I'ma make you eat your words (I hope you offended) You can try to hold me down, but you better let me up 'Cause you're only gonna make things worse (I hope you offended) 'Cause I swear when I get up, I'm never gonna let up Till everybody eats my
Jun 7, 2018 11:39 AM - sarkwalvein: spaghetti?
Jun 7, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Shorts?
Jun 7, 2018 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: Are you bart simpson?
Jun 7, 2018 11:46 AM - Flame: ass?
Jun 7, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: flame!"
Jun 7, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/X3p7tLB
Jun 7, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xeLYooT
Jun 7, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l6oCh
Jun 7, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUw7cyFSZ6M
Jun 7, 2018 1:05 PM - Flame: da fuck psio
Jun 7, 2018 1:26 PM - Joe88: https://www.cnbc.com/2018/06/07/steam-store-to-allow-everything-after-banning-active-shooter.html
Jun 7, 2018 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: So will they allow hentai games now?
Jun 7, 2018 1:39 PM - Joe88: seems so unless it features underage girls
Jun 7, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: that satisfying dupe went weird
Jun 7, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: and not satosfying anymore
Jun 7, 2018 1:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Minox asked for a demotion? Why would someone want to nerf themself? 
Jun 7, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: tired of modding kiddos ;O;
Jun 7, 2018 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: He was former staff once
Jun 7, 2018 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Guessing he's busy with real life
Jun 7, 2018 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Former staff doesn't mean powerless though
Jun 7, 2018 1:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It means he is no longer current hollywood star 
Jun 7, 2018 1:57 PM - Joe88: I think they have almost all their mod powers still
Jun 7, 2018 2:16 PM - Minox: second time as former staff but this time I feel it might be permanent, I have things I want to do rather than to moderate a forum
Jun 7, 2018 2:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Deleting threads aren't fun I guess 
Jun 7, 2018 2:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Especially the little funny reason they leave behind.
Jun 7, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: like i said, he got tired of kiddos ;O;
Jun 7, 2018 2:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He should get pets 
Jun 7, 2018 2:21 PM - Minox: I do have pets
Jun 7, 2018 2:21 PM - Old: When the real world wins out over silliness, Minox.  For what it's worth, you are easily one of the most decent, personable (former?) staff members here.
Jun 7, 2018 2:21 PM - Minox: although I can't keep them where I live
Jun 7, 2018 2:22 PM - Minox: real world have lots of fun stuff to do
Jun 7, 2018 2:22 PM - Old: You bet.
Jun 7, 2018 2:22 PM - Minox: now when summer comes around I need to join my friends bouldering outside
Jun 7, 2018 2:22 PM - Minox: seems pretty fun
Jun 7, 2018 2:23 PM - Minox: and I need to start preparing for a test next year
Jun 7, 2018 2:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He can finally play a fun video game instead of talk about it on a forum 
Jun 7, 2018 2:24 PM - Old: Test?  College?  (I always assumed you were closer to my age.)
Jun 7, 2018 2:24 PM - Minox: I graduate college in a month or so
Jun 7, 2018 2:24 PM - Minox: the test in question is a language one though
Jun 7, 2018 2:25 PM - Old: Gotcha.
Jun 7, 2018 2:25 PM - Minox: actually, I graduate university in a month
Jun 7, 2018 2:25 PM - Minox: not sure what college actually means where you live
Jun 7, 2018 2:25 PM - Minox: since it varies from place to place
Jun 7, 2018 2:25 PM - sarkwalvein: I feel Old now
Jun 7, 2018 2:25 PM - Old: Typically just after high school, anywhere from 2-8 years.
Jun 7, 2018 2:26 PM - Minox: ah
Jun 7, 2018 2:26 PM - Old: "Feeling Old"??  Get your damned hands OFF me!
Jun 7, 2018 2:26 PM - Minox: well, I've studied at local universities for 6-7 years by now
Jun 7, 2018 2:27 PM - Old: Right on.
Jun 7, 2018 2:27 PM - Minox: going to go with one last burst of studies now
Jun 7, 2018 2:28 PM - Minox: as for age? I'm 27 lol
Jun 7, 2018 2:29 PM - Old: My ex-wife went to various colleges until she was nearly 30.  'Professional student', heh.
Jun 7, 2018 2:30 PM - Minox: I'm getting rather tired of studying to be honest
Jun 7, 2018 2:30 PM - Minox: but I do plan on becoming fluent in this language in a professional capacity
Jun 7, 2018 2:30 PM - Old: Which language?
Jun 7, 2018 2:31 PM - Minox: Japanese, though I want to learn Finnish and Korean as well
Jun 7, 2018 2:33 PM - Old: Learning various languages opens up many pathways, for sure.
Jun 7, 2018 2:33 PM - Minox: Finnish would mainly be because I'm planning on taking back my citizenship
Jun 7, 2018 2:34 PM - Minox: it's just a matter of paying a fee to get that back
Jun 7, 2018 2:34 PM - Minox: although I wouldn't be able to live there before I'm 30
Jun 7, 2018 2:35 PM - Old: Right on.  I've always been interested in Korea.  My father was over there in the 50s.  (Not for GOOD reasons, sadly.)
Jun 7, 2018 2:35 PM - Minox: conscription laws are a bitch
Jun 7, 2018 2:36 PM - Old: I used to know a guy in Finland that would send me canned fish and tasty stuff, heh.
Jun 7, 2018 2:37 PM - Minox: Finland really does have some tasty stuff
Jun 7, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: and tasty girls ;O;
Jun 7, 2018 2:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't eat girls Migles 
Jun 7, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: you know what i mean
Jun 7, 2018 2:53 PM - T-hug: The true test of being old is when police officers look like kids to you
Jun 7, 2018 2:54 PM - T-hug: I've experienced this the last few weeks
Jun 7, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: damn t huh :c
Jun 7, 2018 2:56 PM - Old: "You've never been TRULY drunk until you've had to hold on to the grass to keep from falling off the earth."
Jun 7, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: are yoy the hug, or thug? never understood your name
Jun 7, 2018 2:58 PM - T-hug: Well I used to be pretty thug when i was younger
Jun 7, 2018 2:58 PM - T-hug: My nick was Thug4L1f3
Jun 7, 2018 2:58 PM - T-hug: But Thug is my first and second name abbreviated
Jun 7, 2018 2:58 PM - T-hug: Thomas Hugh
Jun 7, 2018 2:58 PM - T-hug: 
Jun 7, 2018 3:00 PM - Old: "Thug4L1f3", lol.
Jun 7, 2018 3:02 PM - T-hug: Yeah I used to be a big Tupac fan
Jun 7, 2018 3:03 PM - T-hug: Still am I guess lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:03 PM - Old: I always picture those 'Lil Hug' drinks.  Their iced tea flavor was called 'Tea Hug', lol.
Jun 7, 2018 3:03 PM - T-hug: Oh I never seen them
Jun 7, 2018 3:03 PM - T-hug: Had Liptons iced tea
Jun 7, 2018 3:03 PM - Old: Was never a huge Pac fan.  I'm into some of his stuff, but he deffo went off the rails towards the end.
Jun 7, 2018 3:04 PM - T-hug: I still think hes the best
Jun 7, 2018 3:04 PM - T-hug: Or was rather lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:05 PM - Old: Once he sold his soul to the devil (Suge Knight), it was over for him.
Jun 7, 2018 3:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 7, 2018 3:11 PM - Old: Leon: The Professional.  Besson's finest.
Jun 7, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: damn
Jun 7, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: it's a rainy day
Jun 7, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: i fucking feel so bored and annoyed
Jun 7, 2018 3:16 PM - Old: Bright sun here.  Carpenters working on my back deck.
Jun 7, 2018 3:17 PM - Old: "Bored", in 2018?  Yikes.  Plenty to amuse yourself with.
Jun 7, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: back deck? is that innuendo?
Jun 7, 2018 3:17 PM - Old: Nah.  My actual back porch area.  (Second floor)
Jun 7, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: i am waiting for the gamecube listing to be like 30 minutes left to bid
Jun 7, 2018 3:19 PM - Old: I like to wait until the last 40 seconds-minute, when possible.
Jun 7, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: heh, i will only wait up to 30 minutes in case windows decides to restart or some shit happens and i can bid again
Jun 7, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: and have time to decide how much i really want it
Jun 7, 2018 3:21 PM - Old: Bidding on a system, or?
Jun 7, 2018 3:24 PM - Old: Shit, just noticed your name, lol; I think you sent me a pm a couple months ago.
Jun 7, 2018 3:25 PM - Old: My bad!
Jun 7, 2018 3:25 PM - migles: yes
Jun 7, 2018 3:25 PM - migles: dont worry
Jun 7, 2018 3:26 PM - Old: Shame, I just ditched a box of five or six decks (GC, no wires) not too long ago.
Jun 7, 2018 3:30 PM - migles: :c
Jun 7, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: please tell me one of them had the gamecube player disc
Jun 7, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: and you throwed it away
Jun 7, 2018 3:32 PM - Old: No no, not thrown away, I'd never do that.  Got rid of them to a local shop for trade goodies.
Jun 7, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: ho lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:32 PM - Old: I had a couple of those start up discs, sold them years ago.
Jun 7, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: :c
Jun 7, 2018 3:33 PM - Old: I have some GC games & cordage hanging around.  I grab it up from the Goodwills & fleas when I see them.
Jun 7, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: what ya got?
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - Old: Are you in the States?
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: send me an official gameboy color link cable if ya got one 
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: sadly europe...
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - Old: "Send me", listen to ya, tsk tsk tsk...rude!
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: so yeah...
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Steaks 
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - Old: Yeah, all of my games are NTSC.
Jun 7, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: no problem for me
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - Old: (Or is the GC non-region?  Fuck if I know anymore...)
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: do you happen to have pokemon box?
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - Old: I'm thinking of back to the days of stuff like Genny/MD convertors, lol.
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: the GC is region locked, but yeah no problem for me, i always mod\hack my consoles
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - Old: "Pokemon box"?
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: and tv's nowadays don't give a shit about eu or US signal
Jun 7, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 7, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: i will import that game later
Jun 7, 2018 3:36 PM - Old: Dunno what you mean by Pokemon box.
Jun 7, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: the american version even has a bonus disc, japan got a better bonus disc, europe got nothi9ng
Jun 7, 2018 3:36 PM - Old: Most of the 'good stuff', IE games that sell for $20 and up, were sold years ago.
Jun 7, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: pokemon box, it's a gamecube game
Jun 7, 2018 3:37 PM - Old: Got some random stuff like Ninja Turtle, movie games, etc. these days.
Jun 7, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: well, its not a game, but more a tool but its neat
Jun 7, 2018 3:37 PM - Old: Nope, never even heard of that game.  Besides, wifey keeps most of the Pokecrap.
Jun 7, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: lel
Jun 7, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: wifey likes pogymanz?
Jun 7, 2018 3:38 PM - Old: Oh, and several copies of Smash.  Fam & friends love it, so I keep a few discs around.
Jun 7, 2018 3:39 PM - Old: Yeah, she was around 13 when Pokemon hit.  She even gathers the 90s figurines, heh.
Jun 7, 2018 3:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TURTLES 
Jun 7, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: nice
Jun 7, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: when you get tired of the wife i can have her 
Jun 7, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: lel
Jun 7, 2018 3:41 PM - Old: Ask me in ten years, lol.
Jun 7, 2018 3:42 PM - Old: I used to get some decent coin from the GB/GBA versions on ebay, but she found out and put a stop to it.  
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: :c
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: you shit
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: :c
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: selling pogyman games
Jun 7, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: from wifey
Jun 7, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: well i have to go
Jun 7, 2018 3:44 PM - Old: Yeah, she pleaded and whined for me NOT to sell them.  (Multiple copies of each)  I gave in.
Jun 7, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: she is right >:C
Jun 7, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: i also have multiples lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: you sold them and she lost the saves you twat :c
Jun 7, 2018 3:45 PM - Old: So does she -- Giggity!
Jun 7, 2018 3:46 PM - Old: No no, you misunderstand:  She went nuts over *ANY* Pokegame, even ones we just bought that day at a yard sale!
Jun 7, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: if i win the listing in time today, i will have 3 copies of pokemon gold lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:46 PM - Old: I'd NEVER sell/trade a game she was actually playing.  That's cruel.
Jun 7, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: heh i like to have 1 spare, but 3 copies of the same game is getting crazy
Jun 7, 2018 3:47 PM - Old: Like those 'Gold Sun' games.  Three copies of each.  She hordes them.
Jun 7, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: i like to have one in "pretty perfect mint condition" and a spare one to actually play lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:48 PM - Old: Why not have three if you really enjoy it?  I've got around a dozen copies of RE4 on PS2 & GC.
Jun 7, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: hey old, if i win this listing, ask your wife if she wants a pokemon gold lol, i will be selling my spare
Jun 7, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: Old depends..
Jun 7, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: if its discs, yeah they scratch and get damaged
Jun 7, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: but cartridges meh
Jun 7, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: 1 spare is enough for me
Jun 7, 2018 3:49 PM - Old: Thanks man, but she's already got a couple golds.
Jun 7, 2018 3:49 PM - Old: She seems to enjoy the GB/GBC versions, but her favorites are the Jolly Rancher-like GBA versions.
Jun 7, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: i had been playing the gba ones
Jun 7, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: the rancher ones are for the DS
Jun 7, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: *ranger
Jun 7, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: they are fun to play!
Jun 7, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: circles with the stylus lol
Jun 7, 2018 3:51 PM - Old: No no, not ranger, Jolly Rancher, the clear candies.  The GBA carts resemble the candies.
Jun 7, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: hoo you mean the 3rd gen games?
Jun 7, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: ruby saphire emerald?
Jun 7, 2018 3:53 PM - Old: Yeah, I guess that's what they're called. (?)  Clear reds, clear greens, etc.  These are the ones she plays most.
Jun 7, 2018 3:54 PM - Old: Gotta fly, chicken needs tending to...
Jun 7, 2018 3:56 PM - Veho: Chicken good. https://i.imgur.com/dsOuA2N.gif
Jun 7, 2018 3:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CHICKEN 
Jun 7, 2018 4:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/G3YeHiH
Jun 7, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: raven tow
Jun 7, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: raven toe
Jun 7, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: cya later folks
Jun 7, 2018 4:19 PM - Old: Chicken seasoned, breaded, and currently crisping.
Jun 7, 2018 4:22 PM - Old: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COMWwwv_MTk
Jun 7, 2018 5:04 PM - Devin: Oh man. So full.
Jun 7, 2018 5:04 PM - Devin: Got a McGangBang. Always fill me up.
Jun 7, 2018 5:05 PM - Devin: In N Out should come to the East coast already.
Jun 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Veho: I just want a Happy Meal.
Jun 7, 2018 5:29 PM - Chary: Just had In N Out yesterday
Jun 7, 2018 5:29 PM - Chary: One of the best things about California
Jun 7, 2018 5:31 PM - Joe88: five guys I wish had cheaper prices
Jun 7, 2018 5:32 PM - Joe88: rather just get a bunch of junk off the mcdonals $ menu and still be cheaper than one burger from five guys
Jun 7, 2018 5:35 PM - Chary: Never liked 5 guys tbh
Jun 7, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: But McDonald's is shit
Jun 7, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'll go for a big Mac sometimes or a bag full of cheeseburgers since they're so cheap but burger king is way better
Jun 7, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those are pretty much our two options for fast food chains
Jun 7, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not the biggest fan of Burger King myself, I think I've had more bad food there than I have McDonalds
Jun 7, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though, to be fair, it highly depends on which location you go to
Jun 7, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the two burger kings near me are just shit in general
Jun 7, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The McDonalds that's like a 10 minute walk from me is also awful, but there's another that's like a 10 minute drive that's decent
Jun 7, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well we have one of each so not a lot of choice in location lol,
Jun 7, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Good mcd is better than bad burger King, but mcd at least the one in my city always seems to have dry patties
Jun 7, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Burger King normally doesn't
Jun 7, 2018 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: The meat is way better when it's juicy
Jun 7, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BKs burgers are pretty good when they're done well. I just never get one that's done well 
Jun 7, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even the cheap mcd cheeseburgers are really good when they're not dry
Jun 7, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The couple near me always way overcook it, or smother it in ketchup and such
Jun 7, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I want it smothered
Jun 7, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: BK don't put ketchup on the burgers I normally get there
Jun 7, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Usually just mayo or mayo and BBQ sauce
Jun 7, 2018 6:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: Any good phone under 250Euro ?
Jun 7, 2018 6:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: I'm trying to find one but idk
Jun 7, 2018 6:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: looking at Xiaomi Mi A1 but heard it has some hissing sound problem when the volume is 20% or under
Jun 7, 2018 6:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: dunno how annoying that would be for me
Jun 7, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: Are Xiaomi products even worth it anymore?
Jun 7, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: They used to be a great value (and quality) for the price, but it seems like they've been getting more expensive while not geting much better.
Jun 7, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: Now there's a bunch of other manufacturers with way better bang per buck but they're a gamble.
Jun 7, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: There's this smartphone, Umidigi A1 Pro, a $100 phone with great specs for the price, it's getting rave reviews but every tenth unit dies after a week.
Jun 7, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: "An amazing phone, especially at the price, provided it doesn't crap out on you as soon as you turn it on."
Jun 7, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: So yeah.
Jun 7, 2018 6:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: rip
Jun 7, 2018 6:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's terrible lol
Jun 7, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Haha
Jun 7, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just buy xiaomi at least their stuff is good and they have phones with stock Android
Jun 7, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho in Singapore the Mi Mix 2 is like $300 i think that's hard to beat since it's basically better than oneplus and half the price
Jun 7, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it has nfc, that's how you know it's good
Jun 7, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: No compromises
Jun 7, 2018 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm not sure what they cost over there but I'm guessing you could probably import one for around that price
Jun 7, 2018 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: In Norway they're double that
Jun 7, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: $347 on aliexpress, pretty good
Jun 7, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same price as the original oneplus one which I think is about as good as it gets for flagship devices
Jun 7, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: No microsd slot on that one though which is too bad since it otherwise seems like a perfect phone
Jun 7, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well the 2S is the flagship phone now I guess and that's a lot less cheap but the improvements don't seem that great
Jun 7, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: I still love my 3T.
Jun 7, 2018 9:20 PM - Veho: I still love my Lumia 520  ;O;
Jun 7, 2018 9:25 PM - Joe88: This is like the 5th account that troll has made now
Jun 7, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: WHo?
Jun 7, 2018 9:29 PM - Minox: I kind of like my 5T and yet I don't
Jun 7, 2018 9:30 PM - Minox: really not sure what kind of phone I'm getting the next time
Jun 7, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: cheese
Jun 7, 2018 9:31 PM - Joe88: The guy who keeps posting atmosphere links with a backup loader or cracked tx os with the url always leads to pornhub
Jun 7, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: gamecube sold for 81 euros, damn, a lot more than i wanted to give
Jun 7, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: I'll be switching to a Huawei P9 Lite soon. Not too thrilled but what can one do.
Jun 7, 2018 9:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/l8hKFPc
Jun 7, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got the jawb lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: ;_; i lost a cool gamecube
Jun 7, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: 81 fucking bucks :c
Jun 7, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weirdest drug test I have ever taken..... Like a pregnancy test you stick in your mouth lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: psio
Jun 7, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: i think you had done pregnancy tests wrong
Jun 7, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol migles you and your GameCube fetish 
Jun 7, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: who fuck pays 81 bucks for a gamecube
Jun 7, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: i was ready to pay max for it 65
Jun 7, 2018 9:43 PM - Veho: I blame the retro fad.
Jun 7, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: ok, the gamecube had 2 controllers, a shitty third party memory stick, a gameboy player with the disc in good condition and the gamecube manual
Jun 7, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: but fuck
Jun 7, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles when I was younger old outdated systems where free cause no one wanted them lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: yeah i remember thoose days psio :c
Jun 7, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: but i had never had cool friends like that
Jun 7, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember turning down stuff I wish I had accepted now lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:45 PM - Old: For a GC system?  These days, $15-$20.  Tops.
Jun 7, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: they just shove them in the attic or basement and throw it away to the trash 5-10 years later and don't tell about it
Jun 7, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: Old, how much for a gameboy player and disc?
Jun 7, 2018 9:46 PM - Old: The disc is worth much more than the player.  The black trays (players) are around ten bucks.
Jun 7, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cost of a hacked Wii lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:47 PM - Old: The discs are around $20-30.  Not sure WHY in this era of emulation, but...
Jun 7, 2018 9:48 PM - Old: For $30 you could buy a sweet Chinese handheld loaded with hundreds of GB games, ffs.
Jun 7, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly!!!
Jun 7, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: fuck emulation
Jun 7, 2018 9:49 PM - Old: Professor M. U. Lations saves the day!
Jun 7, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep telling migles emulate save your money for hookers and drugs but noooo he wants authentic shit lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:51 PM - Old: Me in the 80s/90s:  countless shelves sagging with carts/discs I'll never play.  Me recently:  entire console libraries on a chip the size of my pinkie nail.  Life's too short for semantics.
Jun 7, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet I'm using right now has thousands and thousands of games virtually every game before PS1 and even 115 of those lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GB microSD card lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Science fiction 10 years ago.... Lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:57 PM - Old: Ooooo, 128, juicy!  I go about as high as 16 in my PSPs and DSs, heh.
Jun 7, 2018 9:57 PM - Old: Yeah man, when a dude online first told me about hacking PSP & the AceKards, I really thought he was busting my balls.
Jun 7, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Android tablet ftw! Lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:58 PM - Old: I can't even imagine filling 128, wow....maybe movies and videos.
Jun 7, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My M3 Simply was limited to 2GB cards  lol
Jun 7, 2018 9:59 PM - Old: I have chips filled with films for the PSPs.  Love it.
Jun 7, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old yeah with a full MAME set and a lot of systems and 115 PS1 games still only like 70% full
Jun 7, 2018 10:00 PM - Old: I heard the PSP can handle up to 64, then someone said 128.
Jun 7, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah with those dual sd adapters
Jun 7, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be nice
Jun 7, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my tablet but I would like it more with built in controls
Jun 7, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bluetooth controllers are lovely but it's hard to play in bed like that lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: you don't understand the pleasure it is to connect a link cable from a gba to a gamecube :C
Jun 7, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: its like ancient wii u
Jun 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/06/more-americans-in-china-say-theyre-victims-of-mysterious-health-attacks/?amp=1
Jun 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ultra sound document scans....
Jun 7, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: old?
Jun 7, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: you still here?
Jun 7, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry but the old you have dialed is no longer in service please hang up and try again lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Canimals lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson loves that show 
Jun 7, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what shows Tom baby will like.... My money is on SheRa remake featuring The Zombie CareBears
Jun 7, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombie care bear stare hungry for brains stare!
Jun 7, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/zZ6CDrU
Jun 7, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: USPS Didn't deliver my Game yet 
Jun 7, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: what game sonic
Jun 7, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: is it a sonic game?
Jun 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, my blazblue cross tag battle for switch.
Jun 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Arc system works shipped it tuesday
Jun 7, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: you failed to tell the USPS "gotta go fast"
Jun 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They aren't sonic 
Jun 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.humblebundle.com/books/manga-to-anime-kodansha-books
Jun 7, 2018 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Manga 
Jun 7, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: psio
Jun 7, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: i ordered my pokemon crystal complete in box
Jun 7, 2018 10:38 PM - migles: it has 2 pokemon silvers, a gold and another loose crystal as a bonus
Jun 7, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: 100 bucks, the complete crystal is in mint pratically
Jun 7, 2018 10:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How am I supposed to review the game without the game 
Jun 7, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: sonic
Jun 7, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: review your feelings and impressions about not having the game? ;O;
Jun 7, 2018 10:42 PM - Devin: That hasn't stopped reviewers before.
Jun 7, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before it's a clone lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:42 PM - Devin: Just say it's good. Doesn't live up to the hype but satifies you in a way that makes you believe that fans of the series will love it.
Jun 7, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ddd89vg typical day on the forum lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: psio what ya thinlk about my deal? 20 bucks peer cartridge basically, altough only 3 are in a very good shape, the other are in "acceptable"
Jun 7, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This game leaves me with an empty feeling, it's like the publisher didn't even try. The game is impossible to complete in it's current state but at least it didn't crash on me!
Jun 7, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: but ya know, crystal is complete in box and in very good condition
Jun 7, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are all fakes migles  lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Devin, that's called LYING :blink"
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dumb emote codes
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: they are genuine >:C
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, it's the keyboard
Jun 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Devin: Some say lying, I say stretching the truth that may or may not be a truth.
Jun 7, 2018 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's not supposed to be a truth, it's a opinion. 
Jun 7, 2018 10:49 PM - Devin: Superman 64 was a great game with fluid flight controls.
Jun 7, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 7, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bizarro is that you?mlol
Jun 7, 2018 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have no OPINION cause i never played it.
Jun 7, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cD2BX_r6Zb8
Jun 7, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/i950Nqu.jpg
Jun 7, 2018 11:23 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/HXaMym3
Jun 7, 2018 11:44 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYRFQk2PjO8
Jun 7, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: veho
Jun 7, 2018 11:45 PM - Veho: migles
Jun 7, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: you know what i need :c
Jun 7, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: That Raven cosplay not enough?
Jun 7, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: but but but, i lost my gamecube auction :c
Jun 7, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: 
Jun 7, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3d3cjhH
Jun 7, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: There you go.
Jun 7, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: <3
Jun 7, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: i wish i could vote you for like best gbatemper or something
Jun 7, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: i wish i had real friends like you :c
Jun 7, 2018 11:53 PM - Veho: Don't, I'm an asshole.
Jun 8, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: veho I got the job 
Jun 8, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now when the zombies attack I will be at a hospital just like the walking dead 
Jun 8, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: Yaaay!
Jun 8, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: But if the zombies attack, get the fuck out of there.
Jun 8, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: You know hospitals will be the first places to get overrun.
Jun 8, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's not a good place to be if the TV show is anything to go by lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My load out is only 39 rounds so eh maybe I should keep more ammo in my car 
Jun 8, 2018 12:12 AM - Joe88: https://game.intel.com/8086sweepstakes/
Jun 8, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 thank you!
Jun 8, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be insane awesome to win that lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could emulate all the things!
Jun 8, 2018 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, where is that leak list 
Jun 8, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Leak list? What is leaking? Lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The unpublished reviews by staff team leak list 
Jun 8, 2018 12:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SWPFxdD
Jun 8, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me I will be working the 4th of July drunk and damaged people lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Busy couple of days for hospitals lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a30K69hUJyo
Jun 8, 2018 12:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iKDG4bx.mp4
Jun 8, 2018 12:48 AM - pyromaniac123: so yeah
Jun 8, 2018 12:48 AM - pyromaniac123: i just bought 2 whetstones instead of a knife sharpener because i like making things more difficult for myself
Jun 8, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And they do an infinitely better job lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one whetstone in my kitchen that is double sided and I have to warn people about my knives if they try to use them... lol but a sharp knife is actually safer 
Jun 8, 2018 12:58 AM - Ericthegreat: I've always wanted to buy a whetstone, I just feel I'll destroy my edges
Jun 8, 2018 12:58 AM - pyromaniac123: i bought single sided ones
Jun 8, 2018 12:58 AM - Ericthegreat: Do you have to buy the leather one too?
Jun 8, 2018 12:58 AM - pyromaniac123: they were £17 for both a 1000 grit and 8000
Jun 8, 2018 12:58 AM - pyromaniac123: might get a 4000 one as well
Jun 8, 2018 12:58 AM - Ericthegreat: Cool
Jun 8, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Destroying a knife is just something that will happen over time, if you have ever seen a really old knife they are practically just the spine with an edge lol
Jun 8, 2018 12:59 AM - pyromaniac123: i think leather strops are more for straight razors
Jun 8, 2018 1:00 AM - pyromaniac123: i think you have to use diamond paste or something like that
Jun 8, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I never understood the leather thing lol but I guess?
Jun 8, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/06/07/2059205/pirates-tend-to-be-the-biggest-buyers-of-legal-content-study-shows This explains my massive collection of media  lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and by massive I mean legit stuff lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5mac.com/2018/06/07/class-action-lawsuit-apple-watch/amp/
Jun 8, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "How do you know it's defective?" "It says Apple on it...." "GUILTY GUILTY GUILTY!!!!!"
Jun 8, 2018 1:24 AM - Veho: Hey PR? Remember that talk of zombies?
Jun 8, 2018 1:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/82JAp0q
Jun 8, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that looks awesome gonna try that at my next party.... Lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I might shoot someone on sight if I seen that walking my yard lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Officer I swear to God she looked exactly like a damned zombie, I was watching a walking dead marathon on that thing staggered into my yard...." Lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:39 AM - Veho: Today I realized "caps lock" is an anagram of "cock slap".
Jun 8, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/zZ6CDrU related lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ms6n7kH
Jun 8, 2018 2:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Klp5VWH.mp4
Jun 8, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho can I pm you a naughty link? Lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only because the comments are hilarious lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 42 is the new 28 lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is a picture of a naked woman that says she is 28 but clearly she is waayyyy older lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:41 AM - Veho: Sure.
Jun 8, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4ZqKry5
Jun 8, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol will send it later you will get a laugh (doing some crap online training for my job stuff like not drinking blood cause it might be infected or something lol)
Jun 8, 2018 2:45 AM - Veho: Zombies I tells ya.
Jun 8, 2018 2:45 AM - Chary: Braaaaaainssss
Jun 8, 2018 2:49 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Return_of_the_Living_Dead#Legacy
Jun 8, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5dyt0Jc Road Rash 5 lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GypqdsO So is this what people do when they eat stuff that's wayyy too spicy? lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YNy84tD.png
Jun 8, 2018 3:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p3PoAfy.mp4
Jun 8, 2018 3:02 AM - Veho: Clam slam.
Jun 8, 2018 3:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did Chary become a zombie?
Jun 8, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho she almost got stuck to the floor lol
Jun 8, 2018 3:19 AM - Veho: [suction cup noise]
Jun 8, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2018/06/07/cat-litter-holly-michigan-wife/680923002/ Michigan trying to keep up with Florida.
Jun 8, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/kcqzwgt52m211.jpg Ths person could easily reach up into one of those claw machines and get all the prizes!
Jun 8, 2018 3:26 AM - Veho: 
Jun 8, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cIqcMPp.gifv Florida fighting back to retain it's king of weird crown! lol
Jun 8, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://media.giphy.com/media/Oj4olY0L9qtVJIQXmE/giphy.gif
Jun 8, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/cyFHi5u The Internet was recently introduced to this village and the results are astounding!
Jun 8, 2018 3:36 AM - Veho: Yes, they have already learned how to photoshop pictures. The internet is a powerful tool.
Jun 8, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://v.redd.it/ia8ryeq84e211
Jun 8, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho he gets all the girls now 
Jun 8, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eyZHfqR.gifv So not a drive through? lol
Jun 8, 2018 3:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4CCfqBT.mp4


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 9, 2018)

Jun 8, 2018 4:19 AM - Veho: The downside of working the night shift is getting morning wood in the middle of shift.
Jun 8, 2018 4:21 AM - Veho: I want to go make coffee but I'd have to pass the entire office with this huge giant boner.
Jun 8, 2018 4:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well veho, challenges are meant to be accomplished.
Jun 8, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jun 8, 2018 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you also eat breakfast at night? 
Jun 8, 2018 4:48 AM - Veho: I eat breakfast all the time.
Jun 8, 2018 4:48 AM - Veho: Breakfast food is superior to all other food.
Jun 8, 2018 4:50 AM - Veho: *hums "breakfast at night" to the tune of "sunglasses at night"*
Jun 8, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I agree breakfast is the best meal of the day... bacon alone makes it so! lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u1uKFCt.jpg
Jun 8, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hahahaha
Jun 8, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LUZmciu.png
Jun 8, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxKguZsDMmQ
Jun 8, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HZ6vmP0.jpg
Jun 8, 2018 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/xHyszh8 This one is for migles on multiple levels lol
Jun 8, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/yWMoByr
Jun 8, 2018 7:18 AM - sarkwalvein: Chinese invaders on the forum!
Jun 8, 2018 10:17 AM - migles: sup
Jun 8, 2018 10:33 AM - sarkwalvein: I am bored in the office because my work sucks... that's up... for me at least. 
Jun 8, 2018 11:42 AM - Flame: migles so you brought Pokemon Crystal in box
Jun 8, 2018 11:43 AM - Flame: now you need pokemon yellow in box complete
Jun 8, 2018 11:43 AM - Flame: evil i am 
Jun 8, 2018 1:00 PM - migles: flame
Jun 8, 2018 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yellow sucks tbh
Jun 8, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: 100 bucks, 2xsilver 1xgold and 2xcrystal one of the crystal is CIB
Jun 8, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: what ya think
Jun 8, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: i had yellow
Jun 8, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: so yeah, maybe i will get it complete in box as well ;O;
Jun 8, 2018 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yellow CIB isn't actually that expensive
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seeing it for less than 100
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: i seen some listings going for cool price
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: i think i seen like for 60
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: OMG
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess if you want sealed it's going to be expensive lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: i need this: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wCkAAOSwPV9a5AvW/s-l1600.jpg
Jun 8, 2018 1:05 PM - migles: i need that box!
Jun 8, 2018 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah I found it for 50 said CIB but it's only box game and manual
Jun 8, 2018 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Missing the health and safety booklet and the ads lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: the ads are kinda cool :c
Jun 8, 2018 1:07 PM - migles: brings a blast of the pasrt
Jun 8, 2018 1:07 PM - migles: *past
Jun 8, 2018 1:07 PM - migles: but heh, i can live with just the box manual and game
Jun 8, 2018 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: With everything it's close to 100
Jun 8, 2018 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Pokemon-Yellow-Version-Special-Pikachu-Edition-Nintendo-Game-Boy-GBC-New-VGA-85/332507593800?epid=56230831&hash=item4d6aff3c48:g:JloAAOSw4CFY0X7G
Jun 8, 2018 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Damn it's more than a sealed copy of conker
Jun 8, 2018 1:10 PM - DinohScene: CONKER!?
Jun 8, 2018 1:10 PM - DinohScene: SOMEONE SAID CONKER!?
Jun 8, 2018 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pal copy
Jun 8, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh 
Jun 8, 2018 1:12 PM - DinohScene: oh hello
Jun 8, 2018 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not that the US one is cheap either
Jun 8, 2018 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hi dino
Jun 8, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the N64 game lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The singing poo is my favorite part lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: jdbye that sealed shit is been auditioned, thats why they sell as expensive lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:14 PM - DinohScene: Jd!! hi!
Jun 8, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: they waste a bunch of money in the audit bullshit and then want to sell the games for 600~1000 bucks
Jun 8, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles well yeah but it would sell for a lot anyway
Jun 8, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: there are 2 plmn crystals going for the same price 600 and 900 IIRC
Jun 8, 2018 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Getting it audited is a good idea though, youll know exactly what the XL condition was at the time it was sealed in a display case
Jun 8, 2018 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't know why there's an XL in there
Jun 8, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: i am not paying serioius money just because it is "proven" that it was never opened, and i am not either paying for one that is suposly sealed, for me all i care is being almost mint and complete
Jun 8, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: but who cares about it? either its closed forever, or if you open the cartridge might even be non working or the battery leaked all over the pcb lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: when i got my pkmn crystal back in 2002 from the store, i opened the thing only to find the cartridge was missing lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pb4T5jv.jpg I actually knew a guy who was one... the weird lies where super crazy
Jun 8, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: had to send the whole thing back into the store, and wait until they contacted the supplier, and took like a month to get one with a game lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol migles they gave you one of the display cases?
Jun 8, 2018 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gamestop did that to me with super bomberman r
Jun 8, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 8, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: weirdly it was in thoose security boxes
Jun 8, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: there was a fuck up in the store, they put a display empty case in thoose anti theft cases
Jun 8, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: or something like that
Jun 8, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: but fuck, i was so fucking happy and excited for the game
Jun 8, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: got home, opened the thing and bam, empty
Jun 8, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: that's why its even a good idea not to buy sealed games of ebay, it can happen that its empty, and the seller may get away about "it was sealed, it is not my responsability about the inside contents"
Jun 8, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: and tells shit to paypal like "the seller got the item, removed the game and is preventing the game is missing"
Jun 8, 2018 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://digg.com/video/gator-knocks-out-wrangler Florida  lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: psio whats up with you and crocodiles today»
Jun 8, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://digg.com/video/how-to-make-your-own-coffee
Jun 8, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles they are fun like little dinosaurs lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:44 PM - Old: "Fun Little Dinosaurs"...weren't they a 90s band?
Jun 8, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know
Jun 8, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember the old TV show "Dinosaurs" with the baby "Not the mamma!" lol
Jun 8, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNR4hKbSH7I
Jun 8, 2018 2:07 PM - Old: One of my nieces had a pull string doll of that friggin baby.....imagine hearing that shrill catchphrase HUNDREDS of times a day for months.
Jun 8, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: Is there anyone that doesn't know how to brew coffee?
Jun 8, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: "Pour water over coffee. Wait."
Jun 8, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: Even heating the water is optional because "cold brewing" is a thing apparently.
Jun 8, 2018 2:08 PM - Veho: It's like those "how to touch the wall with an apple" videos.
Jun 8, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 8, 2018 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles for me it was just a tired employee
Jun 8, 2018 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: It wasn't even a real game box lol the label was the same on both sides
Jun 8, 2018 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I doubt that would happen with sealed games
Jun 8, 2018 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Anyway PayPal and ebay will side with the buyer
Jun 8, 2018 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Digg still exists? Haven't heard that name in ages lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho I think cold brewing is done with prsdkre
Jun 8, 2018 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pressure
Jun 8, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: digg? i remember seing that social media site button in all other websites, but never actually checked lol
Jun 8, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: what was it for? i had the impression it was a cool social media to store links and stuff?
Jun 8, 2018 2:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8035234/
Jun 8, 2018 2:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 8, 2018 2:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho make coffee by pouring water over coffee and waiting?
Jun 8, 2018 2:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get your self one of these bruh! 
Jun 8, 2018 2:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.keurig.com/
Jun 8, 2018 2:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 8, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:43 AM - migles: what was it for? i had the impression it was a cool social media to store links and stuff? < Sort of. It was a bit like Reddit, where you would "share" a link to XYZ web page and then people could upvote or downvote whatever you shared
Jun 8, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think they called it like digging and burying or something like that
Jun 8, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The end result was basically just a collection of popular sites and such. Most people, as you said, used it to just store links before we had things like bookmark syncing and such
Jun 8, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: RIP Anthony Bourdain.
Jun 8, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: that is actually nice tom
Jun 8, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: social media to store all my nsfw links
Jun 8, 2018 3:42 PM - Joe88: yeah I saw that, seems he commited suicide
Jun 8, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Digg allowed NSFW stuff migles
Jun 8, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why you just bookmark all your porn in like Internet explorer or something 
Jun 8, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody uses it, so no one will find it 
Jun 8, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: but internet explorer thats what moms grandmas and aunts of all over the world use !
Jun 8, 2018 3:56 PM - Veho: Yeah, bookmarking it in IE only makes sure your friends never find your porn, but your grandma does.
Jun 8, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: my grandma can't even read lol
Jun 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Veho: Porn doesn't require reading.
Jun 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Migles I clicked on this blue thing and now there are women on the TV yelling fuck me now!" lol
Jun 8, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: poor grandma
Jun 8, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: she would have an earth attack
Jun 8, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: *heart
Jun 8, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: lol eath attack
Jun 8, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it might put her in the earth lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something something grandma so fat she causes earthquakes something something
Jun 8, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: my grandma is sooo skinny :C
Jun 8, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: she is 90+ years old
Jun 8, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There was a battle between the earth and your mom... and the earth lost lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my first lazy person grocery delivery today
Jun 8, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was good
Jun 8, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They even got decent steak cuts, too, not shitty ones lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom get those steak things delivered 
Jun 8, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They sell like giant boxes of steak here
Jun 8, 2018 4:22 PM - Veho: I don't trust them with fresh produce but boxed stuff is fine.
Jun 8, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, fuck that Psi lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly expensive as fuck lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:23 PM - Veho: I've ordered groceries several times because the crates they come in are great  
Jun 8, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are but soo good lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got 4 ~8oz steaks for only $25 or so lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice top sirloins lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad at all
Jun 8, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the food subject (lunch time?) lol Salsa https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Peach-Pineapple-Chipotle-Salsa-24-oz/20864437 Holy crap is this good lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will ruin you for any other salsa's  lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fiancee has been craving salsa like crazy the last few weeks
Jun 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's annoying, cuz it's only a specific salsa from a mexican restaurant, nothing else will do lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I ordered some ingredients, try to see if I can replicated it
Jun 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chi Chi's ? lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Cancun
Jun 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's mostly an MI thing
Jun 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They make decent food and such, but apparently their salsa is just to die for lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She'll go out and get a 16oz takeout cup from them and a grocery bag full of chips lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like $12-$15 for that shit
Jun 8, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So fuuuuck that lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try and make my own, with blackjack and hookers 
Jun 8, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And jalapenos, cilantro, onions, tomatoes, little bit of green pepper lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 8, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try that one from Walmart I linked Tom
Jun 8, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She might like it lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that'll be too sweet lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's spicy too lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but she wants this specific taste, so I really doubt she'll like it lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess, I try stuff for a while then I get tired of it and move on lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well she's got the whee babby dildo, so I imagine it's just a pregnancy thing lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now it's kind of tough... diet is limited so I can't just say "fuck it I will go eat junk food because I can't think of something healthy..." lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate a Burger King Whopper last night for dinner lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I forgot about that
Jun 8, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm yeah cravings lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully it hasn't been anything super crazy yet, just hardcore craving salsa for the most part. She doesn't really like chicken anymore though I guess, so we've mainly been eating beef/pork/turkey stuff instead lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And salmon
Jun 8, 2018 4:48 PM - Veho: When is she due, Tom?
Jun 8, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ~Late January
Jun 8, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So we've got a ways to go lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:53 PM - Veho: Hoo boy, the fun's just getting started.
Jun 8, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 8, 2018 4:54 PM - Veho: Has she had trouble with morning/daily sickness?
Jun 8, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a bit, but it hasn't been too bad yet. For her it happens at night, just a bit before we go to bed and such
Jun 8, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Happens only once every couple of days so far
Jun 8, 2018 4:55 PM - Veho: Lucky.
Jun 8, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your wife have it super bad I take it?
Jun 8, 2018 4:57 PM - Veho: Not really, but I've had friends who couldn't eat for a month, everything caused them to barf.
Jun 8, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh that sucks, yeah
Jun 8, 2018 4:59 PM - Veho: Not sure what the evolutionary advantage of morning sickness is but there you go.
Jun 8, 2018 4:59 PM - Veho: "Here's a survival strategy: during the most critical period, when you need to collect valuable nutrients... let's be unable to eat."
Jun 8, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 8, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I recall, it has something to do with the body overcompensating for "potential toxins" that XYZ foods might have
Jun 8, 2018 5:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8035559/ 
Jun 8, 2018 5:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ctzbsyt.mp4
Jun 8, 2018 5:04 PM - Veho: Nice, Sonic.
Jun 8, 2018 5:04 PM - Veho: But can it run on the Nvidia Shield?  ;O;
Jun 8, 2018 5:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nvidia shield.... TV 
Jun 8, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He means the Shield Portable
Jun 8, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it was just called the Nvidia Shield, before the tablet and the TV released
Jun 8, 2018 5:06 PM - Veho: The only Shield that matters  ;O;
Jun 8, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 8, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax
Jun 8, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I say, as my Shield Portable collects dust in my nightstand 
Jun 8, 2018 5:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sloman's Shield 
Jun 8, 2018 5:07 PM - p1ngpong: the switch is shit!
Jun 8, 2018 5:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mcafee Shield 
Jun 8, 2018 5:08 PM - p1ngpong: as are its owners
Jun 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, it's P1ngp0ng 
Jun 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also trufax
Jun 8, 2018 5:08 PM - p1ngpong: the switch bends so it can collect dust better
Jun 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is he gonna ask us to play gears of war with him and call us scrubs if we say no?
Jun 8, 2018 5:10 PM - p1ngpong: I would never play gears with you, fuck off and play splatoon with a tethered phone for voice chat and ur free ice climber nes rom online sub
Jun 8, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't have a xbox or gears of war
Jun 8, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why you so mean 
Jun 8, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't even have splatoon
Jun 8, 2018 5:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And who likes ice climbers on nes?
Jun 8, 2018 5:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's almost as bad as balloon trip
Jun 8, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: p1ng is trying reverse psychology again.
Jun 8, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: It's not very effective.
Jun 8, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wS4aWUgeFAk?list=RDMMMH9FyLsfDzw
Jun 8, 2018 5:58 PM - Veho: Neat.
Jun 8, 2018 6:09 PM - Depravo: It's the most wonderful time of the week...
Jun 8, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Friday 
Jun 8, 2018 6:10 PM - Veho: Im having a small beer. I'm back in night shift so I have to work later. So the temptation to get wasted beforehand is strong.
Jun 8, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: But then I'd fall asleep at work and that's bad.
Jun 8, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5ylSpZS Be on the look out lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that sucks but soon I will be on the same shift I suspect lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Site opens up on the 3rd next month lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:13 PM - Depravo: I'm having a small martini.
Jun 8, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shaken stired and swizzled? lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my grand parents having all kinds of fancy "swizzle sticks" lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Lot-Of-Vintage-Swizzle-Sticks-Airlines-Trader-Vic-s-Playboy-China-Plus-/253663042543 Some of these lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kxOTio1B-AA?list=RDMMMH9FyLsfDzw
Jun 8, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PQUSZGh
Jun 8, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it wont be of a grandpa eating a tide pod? lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FRIDAY O_O
Jun 8, 2018 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH NO! 
Jun 8, 2018 6:22 PM - T-hug: 2060 pic took more skill
Jun 8, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: Thug lol wut?
Jun 8, 2018 6:24 PM - Depravo: I have fancy cocktail sticks.
Jun 8, 2018 6:26 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/qEc4sGW.jpg
Jun 8, 2018 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So is chicken & Waffles actually good combo to eat? 
Jun 8, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo other than holding the olives do they do more than look cool? Lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight if you have a Walmart near you in the freezer section one of the frozen dinner companies sells a combo dinner thing amazingly good for crap lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Waffles for dinner 
Jun 8, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you have to cook it in an oven ignore the directions and make it good lol chicken and waffles
Jun 8, 2018 6:32 PM - Depravo: What else are they supposed to do? Connect to wifi or something?
Jun 8, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like stir the drink defeat ghosts or something lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no spiritual connection lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: Measure the ABV of the drink.
Jun 8, 2018 6:33 PM - Joe88: im sure you can stab someone with it
Jun 8, 2018 6:34 PM - Depravo: And I'm having szechuan king prawn, fried rice and wan ton soup.
Jun 8, 2018 6:34 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that would work Joe.
Jun 8, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of those things sound good lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:34 PM - Joe88: you mean wonton soup?
Jun 8, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Human voodoo doll seems more direct lll
Jun 8, 2018 6:35 PM - Veho: Wanton soup.
Jun 8, 2018 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GHOST 
Jun 8, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Juan ton soup lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck you talking about!
Jun 8, 2018 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I ask about chicken and waffles
Jun 8, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicken and waffles is good but to be honest southern style chicken and biscuits hmm yeah so good
Jun 8, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I got chicken 
Jun 8, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: It's spelled differently in every takeaway I've ever been to.
Jun 8, 2018 6:41 PM - Joe88: I put it in a search and it doesnt even come up
Jun 8, 2018 6:42 PM - Joe88: probably a translation error on their part
Jun 8, 2018 6:43 PM - Joe88: not that any of that stuff is even authentic anyway
Jun 8, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/digitalfoundry-2018-super-mario-galaxy-hands-on-with-tegra-x1s-wii-emulator
Jun 8, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can someone hack it and do like injection? Lol
Jun 8, 2018 6:52 PM - Joe88: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-28-core-cpu-5ghz,37244.html
Jun 8, 2018 6:52 PM - Joe88: everybody calling intel on their bs right now
Jun 8, 2018 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BBQ waffles 
Jun 8, 2018 7:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: Inject it on the switch? No
Jun 8, 2018 7:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: The Android OS and Switch OS are different
Jun 8, 2018 7:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: or you're thinking to inject it to other Shields
Jun 8, 2018 7:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: which i think its possible?
Jun 8, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I mean like replace Mario with like some GameCube or other Wii game
Jun 8, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keep it on Shield TV of course lol
Jun 8, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BvRpRlP
Jun 8, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Well that was delicious.
Jun 8, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cinematographe.it/eventi/star-wars-gli-ultimi-jedi-miglior-film-grownups-awards/ It looks like her nipples are showing lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: Phwoar.
Jun 8, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DlyCRjW lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:20 PM - Devin: How'd that fight start you ask?
Jun 8, 2018 8:21 PM - Devin: The guy on the right said "I'm not really hyped for the new Smash Bros".
Jun 8, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I wish I knew what was said or some context or something lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: It looked like the first fat guy was joking.
Jun 8, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: The second fat guy wasn't.
Jun 8, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LHuSatgHotM
Jun 8, 2018 8:24 PM - Devin: I'm not sure what the guy on the left was doing. Those would've been some weak hits.
Jun 8, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The actual video yaaayyy!! lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:24 PM - Devin: He tried to wreck it Ralph when he should've hadouken'd.
Jun 8, 2018 8:25 PM - Devin: I'm even more confused than before Psi.
Jun 8, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I mean most of that wasn't even words.
Jun 8, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: God, his shirt says 'Big Al'. That's a self-invented nickname if ever I heard one.
Jun 8, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 8, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: I work with a guy we call Big Al. He's around 5'2"
Jun 8, 2018 8:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: DOA6 babeeeeeeeeeh!
Jun 8, 2018 8:42 PM - Devin: He's Big Al not Tall Al.
Jun 8, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he has a big heart? lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in this case it might just be from his diet lol
Jun 8, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: Yeah, it's his diet.
Jun 8, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lbIuVDl6E4
Jun 8, 2018 9:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u1uKFCt.jpg
Jun 8, 2018 9:36 PM - Depravo: nginx isn't even a real word.
Jun 8, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: help!
Jun 8, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/Cgw1zUC
Jun 8, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 8, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Friday night script kids are out of school lol
Jun 8, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTTPSuH24b8
Jun 8, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ndJoXQvG9w HDMI cable for Dreamcast 
Jun 8, 2018 11:39 PM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Anthony Bourdain :'(
Jun 8, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzBHA7QxJEs
Jun 8, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMQWcl_99fs
Jun 9, 2018 12:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This site is loading slow 
Jun 9, 2018 12:50 AM - AsPika2219: Staff member was working some updates for this forum.
Jun 9, 2018 12:51 AM - AsPika2219: Anyway, Snes9x is now updated into version 1.56.1 right now! Get it here! http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/ 
Jun 9, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/pulse-shooting/2018/06/08/pulse-survivors-suing-nightclub-owners I think this law suit is in poor taste... Nothing could have been done to stop that madman short of paying armed security to shoot him after he started shooting.
Jun 9, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But that's pretty unreasonable considering there are thousands of clubs of none of them get shot up and none of them pay armed security
Jun 9, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AsPika2219 wasn't that posted on the front page?
Jun 9, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it's .1 newer lol
Jun 9, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you 
Jun 9, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: Are we back now?
Jun 9, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oQm5c89.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems we are live Veho  lol
Jun 9, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5q8ZB The first comment lol
Jun 9, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DLXriaM
Jun 9, 2018 1:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GIExU5s.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 1:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rke07TC
Jun 9, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DLEA2iD
Jun 9, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SRxNT5g.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DkMpa9J.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/06/08/app-sales-june-08-2018/ free Android games and stuff
Jun 9, 2018 1:35 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVQqZg5BisE
Jun 9, 2018 1:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PtB6cYi.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x/releases/tag/1.56
Jun 9, 2018 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's this link you ******************* 
Jun 9, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iuN8Nng_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 9, 2018 2:03 AM - AsPika2219: Thanks Sonic Angel Knight! 
Jun 9, 2018 2:04 AM - AsPika2219: 6 days to go for upcoming celebration Eid Al Fitr @ Aidilfitri on next week!
Jun 9, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/06/08/vita-game-boy-3ds-ds-psp-compare-sony-nintendo-handheld/
Jun 9, 2018 3:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ix4qDTI.png
Jun 9, 2018 3:04 AM - Veho: So the tl;dr on that article is "shitsux lol"?
Jun 9, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They seemed to paint the Vita as a lot of mistakes and missed opportunity
Jun 9, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like with 2 tweaks and a lower price that those 2 tweaks would have allowed the Vita would have sold a lot better
Jun 9, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/lS4w8g4
Jun 9, 2018 3:19 AM - Veho: Mind-blowing news for people that have never seen a plant in their life.
Jun 9, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plants live in the dirt!!!! Lol
Jun 9, 2018 3:27 AM - Veho: They absorb poop!
Jun 9, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trees are they even real they don't even have eyes!
Jun 9, 2018 3:40 AM - Veho: How can eyes be real if our mirrors aren't real?
Jun 9, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're welcome...... you **** 
Jun 9, 2018 4:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I been censored for 24 hours


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 10, 2018)

Jun 9, 2018 4:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I been censored for 24 hours 
Jun 9, 2018 4:07 AM - Veho: Fuck censorship.
Jun 9, 2018 4:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can't, it's not even personified 
Jun 9, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn still getting the 505 blues lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW0qccbF_NE LOL
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 AM - Veho: HA, PEASANTS
Jun 9, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dUtssSm.jpg Can I write a specific group as one name? lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:50 AM - Veho: I love the assumption with all of those that there's only ever one single person with that name.
Jun 9, 2018 4:50 AM - Veho: *writes "John Smith"
Jun 9, 2018 4:50 AM - Veho: *50 million people die
Jun 9, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey as long as it gets the right one I am OK with this  lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:54 AM - Veho: Until it turns out his real name is Jonh Smith because his mom was bad at spelling.
Jun 9, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk-nj_BwoBE
Jun 9, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Kax1x4F.jpg lol No it's because Ghost Busters was crap  and that is a super shame, I liked the first 2 so much 
Jun 9, 2018 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zPssENHH9J4?t=72
Jun 9, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ELxAXVX.mp4 He is probably thinking "In a few months I can have all the chicken to eat...." lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:01 AM - SirNapkin1334: New comic is great <3
Jun 9, 2018 6:13 AM - kenenthk: https://www.regulations.gov/document?D=FDA-2017-N-6565-14176 hes got a point
Jun 9, 2018 7:13 AM - Veho: MIGLES ARE YOU HERE?
Jun 9, 2018 7:13 AM - Veho: MIGLES THIS IS FOR YOU: http://ilarge.lisimg.com/image/13157017/1080full-alexandria-basso.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 7:13 AM - Veho: Also anyone else who likes this sort of thing.
Jun 9, 2018 7:34 AM - Depravo: I always like to start Saturday morning with a big poo.
Jun 9, 2018 7:38 AM - Veho: I'm about to end my Friday with a big poo, then go to bed.
Jun 9, 2018 7:42 AM - kenenthk: I'm starting my Saturday with some Iced tea mixed with vanilla coke
Jun 9, 2018 11:13 AM - migles: she has 1 boob bigger than the other
Jun 9, 2018 11:14 AM - migles: i want her
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 AM - migles: i am sick :c i need to snuggle in her breast :c
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 AM - Depravo: Most girls do.
Jun 9, 2018 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ELI8C1D
Jun 9, 2018 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kQ4a6b6.jpg I have to admit I laughed lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:51 AM - migles: psio i don't understand it
Jun 9, 2018 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a white guy who is painted black and he is the undercover boss (slave owner? not sure lol)
Jun 9, 2018 11:52 AM - migles: the picture before
Jun 9, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh cunt is a very very bad word migles lol women hate it.
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9oRNvcz.jpg LOL
Jun 9, 2018 11:56 AM - migles: that joke is so old
Jun 9, 2018 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ELqNC
Jun 9, 2018 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ELJxQ
Jun 9, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: https://youtu.be/4lbIuVDl6E4?t=18m27s
Jun 9, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: i am really surprised an old game sounded so good like that
Jun 9, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: a game from a floppy disc
Jun 9, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: with what nowadays is concidered a drop of water in the ocean ammount of ram
Jun 9, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Adlib and OPL3 really helped old games
Jun 9, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Especially OPL3
Jun 9, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's what Tyrian uses
Jun 9, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: they sound great
Jun 9, 2018 2:02 PM - T-hug: Listening to Cyprus Hill Black Sunday
Jun 9, 2018 2:02 PM - T-hug: On a Saturday!
Jun 9, 2018 2:13 PM - Depravo: Madness.
Jun 9, 2018 2:35 PM - Veho: The absolute madman.
Jun 9, 2018 2:35 PM - Veho: I am awake, if not woke.
Jun 9, 2018 2:39 PM - Veho: Speaking of the sleeper that has awakened, I re-read Dune last week.
Jun 9, 2018 2:40 PM - Veho: And now I'm reading "National Lampoon's Doon".
Jun 9, 2018 2:40 PM - Veho: The dessert planet.
Jun 9, 2018 2:53 PM - Depravo: In the original Sanskrit.
Jun 9, 2018 2:57 PM - Veho: How else?
Jun 9, 2018 2:59 PM - Veho: The English translation is a mess.
Jun 9, 2018 3:02 PM - Depravo: I'm drinking mojitos and trying to get 100% in GTA 3.
Jun 9, 2018 3:06 PM - Depravo: While listening to Grandaddy.
Jun 9, 2018 3:06 PM - Depravo: The band. Not my actual Grandaddy. That would be alarming as they're all dead.
Jun 9, 2018 3:30 PM - Chary: The voices...they speak to you
Jun 9, 2018 3:30 PM - Chary: OooOOooO
Jun 9, 2018 3:51 PM - Veho: Ask them where they stashed the vintage porn.
Jun 9, 2018 3:52 PM - Riyaz: Ask them where i can find the hidden gold
Jun 9, 2018 4:01 PM - Veho: Why would you hide gold and not spend it?
Jun 9, 2018 4:03 PM - Riyaz: The voices did it, not me
Jun 9, 2018 4:04 PM - Riyaz: Thats why i want to know where i can find it 
Jun 9, 2018 4:10 PM - p1ngpong: https://www.twitch.tv/spoilly
Jun 9, 2018 4:10 PM - p1ngpong: best stream ever
Jun 9, 2018 4:11 PM - Depravo: Who on Earth is Spoilly and why on Earth is he playing that game?
Jun 9, 2018 4:12 PM - Depravo: (said the guy who platinum'd it)
Jun 9, 2018 4:12 PM - p1ngpong: spilly is a really old temp member
Jun 9, 2018 4:12 PM - p1ngpong: and nms is good these days
Jun 9, 2018 4:12 PM - p1ngpong: better than any switch game
Jun 9, 2018 4:14 PM - Old: Looks like a blast.  Love the detailed planet, looks like something out of classic sci-fi.
Jun 9, 2018 4:31 PM - Depravo: Meh. It's procedurally generated so it gets old very quickly.
Jun 9, 2018 4:32 PM - Depravo: Why spend time exploring and cooing over one random planet when there are literally 1 million billion others just like it.
Jun 9, 2018 4:39 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/AC22k/7d22352e70.png
Jun 9, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RijB8wnJCN0 The only Cypress Hill song I know lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My opinion on NMS hasn't really changed since I put 40 hours into it at launch, in that it's a decent game if you're looking for something mindless to play while doing/watching something else and that's about it.
Jun 9, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really a game you should dedicated time into, because after the first 5 or so hours you realize that every "procedurally generated" world is, more or less, pretty much the same as any others.
Jun 9, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I heard too Tom
Jun 9, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that you have to dump hundreds of hours into it before you even see something weird lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dumb box keep going to the bottom and don't stay at the top
Jun 9, 2018 4:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This shoutbox is haunted 
Jun 9, 2018 4:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How am I supposed to read the  other messages!
Jun 9, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol use a different browser 
Jun 9, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The updates did help a bit, but I think I only put another 2 hours or so into it after the two big ones and abandoned again cuz it's just as mindless
Jun 9, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It jumps to the bottom whenever there's a new message
Jun 9, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame really the hype was real for that game lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the devs showed off super cool shit, that's why lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And straight up lied about most things
Jun 9, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  sadly yes
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pulled a good ol' Peter Molyneux
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was real, I straight up would have bought it lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What browser do you suggest? O_O
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I preordered it a day before it came out, because I had the extra cash at the time and I figured I'd probably buy it anyways lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I heard the Atari VCS console thingy is almost 100% going to be vapor ware
Jun 9, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of faked things
Jun 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Old: I just want a horror/sci-fi game with a fairly 'open' world, fun stuff to explore and do, played from the RE4 perspective if possible.
Jun 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I got my money's worth, I suppose, because I have a lot of extra time to waste working from home so it kinda fit for me lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel I think FireFox doesn't do it
Jun 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What do you mean Psi? The kickstarter thing they did got tooooooooooooooooons of preorders already lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, nearly $3 mil worth of backers last I checked
Jun 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but Yars Revenge and Tempest 4K are fake footage
Jun 9, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the dev's confused about it being advertised...
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qho51UscRU
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well duh, I thought that was obvious? Lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here is an educational video about it lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not going to show native gameplay on anything when they just started the shitty crowdfunding thing lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't mean it's going to be vaporware or a scam
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly only have like a half working prototype at best right now
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the people behind it have been involved in a lot of other scams on kick starter
Jun 9, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Atari Watch and stuff lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one video I watched about it was warning people to get their money back ASAP lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the VCS will totally release eventually
Jun 9, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll just be shit like everyone was aware it'd be lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's not the Smach Z ;O;O;O;
Jun 9, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With a generic Linux install and some crap emulators on it  lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was cute people expected anything different lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Veho: Can it be? Tom stopped shilling the Snatch Z and is now mocking it?  ;O;
Jun 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I ever shilled it, I just thought it was a neat idea lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Flame: Snatch Z??
Jun 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went from expected in March 2017 to September 2018
Jun 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They updated the specs from shitty AMD APU to Ryzen APU, which was funny 
Jun 9, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And now it's like $800 instead of $250 or whatever
Jun 9, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol already starting to fall apart lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:58 PM - Veho: It was never in one piece to begin with.
Jun 9, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jun 9, 2018 4:59 PM - Duo8: i could totally use a new computer
Jun 9, 2018 4:59 PM - Duo8: current one won't even run VNs
Jun 9, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats a shame, is I think Atari could have released an Android TV box with some really nice specs like an S912 CPU and 4GB's of RAM and 32-64GB's of internal storage. Throw a bunch of Atari games and emulators on it... would have been nice quick easy and pleasing to those who wanted it.
Jun 9, 2018 5:01 PM - Duo8: sounds like it'd fail even harder
Jun 9, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nobody wanted that Psi lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everyone was jerking off thinking it was a full fledged console
Jun 9, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll rival Sony and MS
Jun 9, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OMG ATARI'S BACK EVERYONE GET READY FOR GREAT CONSOLES
Jun 9, 2018 5:02 PM - Duo8: anyone sane never believed that
Jun 9, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Here's a $300 Linux PC from 2012 with some emulators on it, enjoy!"
Jun 9, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: @psio you mean Ouya 2 ?
Jun 9, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: no body got time for that
Jun 9, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But my idea could have been like a souped up SNES Mini but for Atari and they could have had an online market place for all those old Atari systems even Jaguar Emulation lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably build an Atari VCS right now for like $100
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yes kind of lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Duo8: but can you get that wood
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I even still have some AMD CPUs that are just about as powerful as whatever's in the VCS just sitting in a box lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I would just go with a Chinese TV box and Android and emulators and a joystick 
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or my Shield TV  lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, I'll just buy a decal ;O;
Jun 9, 2018 5:05 PM - Duo8: no real wood no buy
Jun 9, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Atari Stickers I bet they exist lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For sure Psi, LGR did that on one of the old desktops he built lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a wood grain decal lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.redbubble.com/shop/atari+stickers
Jun 9, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://youtu.be/fbjYkPKRm-8?t=1h2m47s
Jun 9, 2018 5:07 PM - Duo8: still
Jun 9, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There you go
Jun 9, 2018 5:07 PM - Duo8: isn't this overkill for atari anything emulation?
Jun 9, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 yeah I am pretty sure any old Android TV box can emulate 99.9% of anything Atari made lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet their original plan was just a NES Classic ripoff, but when they realized everyone expected a full scale console they panicked and thought "well let's just throw some shit together and make them pay for it!"
Jun 9, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:09 PM - Duo8: would be funny if they stuck one of those laptop MBs inside
Jun 9, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it's definitely an embedded board for sure
Jun 9, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Sony with the PS5 should just go insane and do a Ryzen 2 32GB's of RAM and what ever GPU system lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 599 US dollars lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:11 PM - Duo8: i mean literally a MB that's usually used in cheap chinese laptops
Jun 9, 2018 5:12 PM - Duo8: ps5 will feature quad vega with 16gb hbm
Jun 9, 2018 5:12 PM - Duo8: on each gpu
Jun 9, 2018 5:12 PM - Duo8: $5599
Jun 9, 2018 5:12 PM - Duo8: (plus installation of new AC system)
Jun 9, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if they stick with AMD again it'll definitely be some kind of Ryzen thing
Jun 9, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely a custom APU again lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Likely use HBM for it's system RAM, too, which would be interesting
Jun 9, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the big question then would be... will it have BC? lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:17 PM - Duo8: hbm is still too expensive though
Jun 9, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But will it be 2 years from now?
Jun 9, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but in 6-7 years near the end of the console life cycle should be cheaper?
Jun 9, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that's totally when the PS5 will launch, late 2020 or 2021 for sure
Jun 9, 2018 5:18 PM - Duo8: probably, has it gotten significantly cheaper since the fury
Jun 9, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder of HBM will be Desktop RAM eventually lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like DDR5 or something
Jun 9, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually, probably, but not any time soon
Jun 9, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly because absolutely nothing would really benefit from super high bandwidth on system RAM side lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:20 PM - Duo8: isn't the point of hbm is to be on the same package as the processor
Jun 9, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see all the hubub about the I7 8086 lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:20 PM - Duo8: so maybe for a huge cache
Jun 9, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "5Ghz all core" *If you run a cooler that costs 2,000 dollars.
Jun 9, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not necessarily on the same package, it could be just "close" to it, but yeah
Jun 9, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 I think on die cache right now uses like SRAM or something that is really fast (I haven't paid attention to it in a long time)
Jun 9, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would result in having to stick with just embedded modules, which would suck
Jun 9, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: embedded modules... hmmm stick an SoC on the memory stick... I like that idea lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably make sense for like APUs and such
Jun 9, 2018 5:25 PM - Duo8: only l1 cache is sram
Jun 9, 2018 5:26 PM - Duo8: phones already do that
Jun 9, 2018 5:26 PM - Duo8: stick ram on soc
Jun 9, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish RAM prices would drop down already, be nice to pick up another 8GB for my laptop but goddamn $80? No thanks 
Jun 9, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn... tried to log into my security stuff and my log in isn't working lol I really wanted to learn that if a person is bleeding not to rub the blood on any open wounds or drink it!
Jun 9, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I paid like 107$ for 16GB's of high end DDR4 
Jun 9, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone says that DDR4 3200 is overkill though? (not even high end now lol)
Jun 9, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I spent $110 back in April last year
Jun 9, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now the same sticks are $160 lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0123ZCD36/
Jun 9, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah mine almost doubled in price 
Jun 9, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want to enjoy glorious 16GB of RAM, that will never be used to that capacity ever on my laptop lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231902 189 now it went down a little lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:33 PM - Joe88: I have a 16GB kit just sitting here doing nothing for years now lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:34 PM - Joe88: should probably sell it while the prices are still high
Jun 9, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $5 for it ;O;
Jun 9, 2018 5:35 PM - Joe88: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAD7H7E24259&cm_re=hyperx_fury_2666-_-20-104-746-_-Product
Jun 9, 2018 5:36 PM - Joe88: paid $93 for that back in 15'
Jun 9, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn why is it sooo high right now lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The kit I listed is faster with the same CAS and is like 70 bucks cheaper?
Jun 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Duo8: i'm still on 4gb
Jun 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Duo8: it'spainful
Jun 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh maybe the higher voltage on the cheaper kit?
Jun 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4GB's is fine if your not trying to play the latest AAA games
Jun 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Joe88: its a third party seller since the kit was discontinued
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 oohhhh
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Duo8: no it's not even enough for web browsing
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet is fine on 2GB's of RAM?
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4GB is fine as long as you don't have a billion tabs open with a billion extensions running
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Duo8: so is my phone
Jun 9, 2018 5:39 PM - Duo8: not my computer
Jun 9, 2018 5:40 PM - Duo8: it's especially bad those few times i had to use a vm
Jun 9, 2018 5:40 PM - Joe88: I wouldnt go anything less than 8GB for gaming
Jun 9, 2018 5:40 PM - Joe88: rotr filled it up pretty quick at 8GB
Jun 9, 2018 5:41 PM - Joe88: fallout 4 was unplayble with 4GB, kept crashing
Jun 9, 2018 5:41 PM - Duo8: someone buy me ram
Jun 9, 2018 5:42 PM - Joe88: but now I have 16GB in quad channel so all good now
Jun 9, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry when I win one of those 400 million dollar lotto's I will buy us all come computers lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: some lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't Quad channel next to useless unless you're doing specific things though?
Jun 9, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not useless, but not better than dual channel
Jun 9, 2018 5:46 PM - Duo8: is there anything worth buying in toronto? might ask my friend to buy it for me
Jun 9, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think no games use it because the way they expect X amount of Bandwidth for Y resolution and stuff
Jun 9, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toronto hmmm lots of pictures of the Ripley's Believe it not Museum lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the only thing I remember from there
Jun 9, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @duo is it a laptop or desktop? I've got a fair amount of DDR3 for desktops sitting around collecting dust lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:47 PM - Duo8: ddr4 laptop, ddr3 desktop
Jun 9, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I only have one machine that uses DDR3  I skipped it entirely
Jun 9, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My AMD system is DDR3 but 10GB's (such an odd amount of RAM and I still do not quite understand how it runs in dual channel mode with 3 sticks...)
Jun 9, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even did tests on it with the extra 2GB stick removed and nope performance was the same... voodoo I tell you lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have like 30-40GB worth of DDR3 around here somewhere lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:49 PM - Duo8: why lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:50 PM - Duo8: sell them, make bank
Jun 9, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You never know when you might need extra RAM ;O;
Jun 9, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's mostly like 2 and 4GB sticks
Jun 9, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is gonna get an AMD server board with like 32 RAM slots lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:50 PM - Duo8: so you have like 30
Jun 9, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably have a good 20 sticks of DDR/DDR2 as well somewhere
Jun 9, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not more than like 15GB total or something lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a bunch of DDR1 and 2 somewhere... lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 8GB's of DDR2 on a socket 775 mobo behind me lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With a 3ghz C2D in it
Jun 9, 2018 5:53 PM - Duo8: i have a old pc that takes ddr
Jun 9, 2018 5:53 PM - Duo8: missing cpu and hdd though
Jun 9, 2018 5:53 PM - Duo8: comes with a nvidia tnt2
Jun 9, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a Pentium D level machine, if you needed a CPU I have some nice Pentium D's lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 805 known to clock up over 4Ghz (was insane fast at the time)
Jun 9, 2018 5:55 PM - Duo8: ?
Jun 9, 2018 5:55 PM - Joe88: and also was a nice heater too
Jun 9, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never even touched the voltage, won the silicone lottery on that chip I did lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:55 PM - Duo8: mine is socket 478
Jun 9, 2018 5:56 PM - Duo8: used to have a 1.6ghz p4 in it
Jun 9, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I had good temps on it even OCed, although I did use an aftermarket cooler with heat pipes lol
Jun 9, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/R3RwoQt3m7M?t=30 I thought this possible lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:00 PM - Joe88: I hope ea announces anthem kneeling dlc for madden
Jun 9, 2018 6:00 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa5a6OTusb8
Jun 9, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 9, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there would be better ways of protesting than the National Anthem...
Jun 9, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: These people making millions of dollars could also donate money to setting up legal funding for the cause they want and do PSA's raising public awareness that wouldn't piss off the patriotic among us lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: "The right to protest except when I don't like it."
Jun 9, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_elCcDnsFfg
Jun 9, 2018 6:11 PM - Joe88: well battlefied has battle royale now
Jun 9, 2018 6:12 PM - Depravo: But it's always fun to upset the kind of people that it upsets.
Jun 9, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Jun 9, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think protesting in a constructive manor is great, doing it in a way that is designed to upset some portion of a population is bad.
Jun 9, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: In certain situations kneeling IS respectful. It's not like they're bending over and waving their bare ass at the flag.
Jun 9, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RjlUT_QBUs
Jun 9, 2018 6:16 PM - Depravo: But like I say, if these people put a piece of cloth before human dignity then they deserve to be offended until they have an aneurysm.
Jun 9, 2018 6:17 PM - Depravo: And that's MY two cents.
Jun 9, 2018 6:19 PM - Veho: People have burned flags and burped and farted the national anthem, I think kneeling is the least disrespectful thing you can do.
Jun 9, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: Ha, flag burning https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2015/03/31/eu-flag-burning-fail-video_n_6977458.html
Jun 9, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.linkedin.com/company/uk-ministry-of-defence/ they keep contacting me lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: Wanna move to the UK?
Jun 9, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What they need some doomsday devices 
Jun 9, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho maybe? I could see it being fun lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: The food's crap.
Jun 9, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: But daytime drinking is acceptable.
Jun 9, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But how are the hookers? lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that fake Taxi thing is anything to go by... lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: The hookers are Ukranian.
Jun 9, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just like the movie? lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:27 PM - Depravo: Who needs hookers? There's a joke. What do Las Vegas and Hull have in common? You can pay for sex with chips.
Jun 9, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw16aew4Pt0 lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Depravo
Jun 9, 2018 6:29 PM - Old: To Hull and back.
Jun 9, 2018 6:30 PM - Depravo: If you ever went to Hull you'd want to come back.
Jun 9, 2018 6:30 PM - Depravo: Within seconds.
Jun 9, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: From Hull?
Jun 9, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: STD Grab Bag? lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Old: Saw the area on an episode of Ramsay's show.  Looks like a bit of a shitbag.
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: Lucky dip.
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr "The good news is you won the office Bingo for STD's...."
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAPcXc5ysZ0
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Old: "Congrats - we're naming an STD after you!"
Jun 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Patient zero" lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: "STD Voltron"
Jun 9, 2018 6:32 PM - Old: King Crab
Jun 9, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: All your STDs combined into one giant new disease.
Jun 9, 2018 6:33 PM - Old: The free VD clinic got me through college.
Jun 9, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: Basically it's a bunch of viruses riding a syphilis bacterium like a school bus.
Jun 9, 2018 6:34 PM - Depravo: I should just point out that Hull is the closest city to me. I didn't just pick on a random place.
Jun 9, 2018 6:34 PM - Coto: Hulk?
Jun 9, 2018 6:35 PM - Coto: dep, cheers. While drinking a cup of coffee.
Jun 9, 2018 6:35 PM - Depravo: I'm having a cup of tea.
Jun 9, 2018 6:35 PM - Coto: can't believe it's been 8 years since I am here.
Jun 9, 2018 6:35 PM - Depravo: Kind of.
Jun 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Coto: you guys never change, haha
Jun 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Old: Rot in Hull.
Jun 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: *checks own profile
Jun 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: Only 8 years?
Jun 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: Noob.
Jun 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Depravo: In October I will celebrate my first decade at GBAtemp. I'll probably forget at the time.
Jun 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Coto: 10 years
Jun 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Noobs.
Jun 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: 
Jun 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Coto: Veho: Noob. > only  a noob would acknolwedge another noob
Jun 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Coto: 9)
Jun 9, 2018 6:37 PM - Coto: actually whatever lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2018 6:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: I'm not a noob I've been here all summer.
Jun 9, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho:  
Jun 9, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: That means I came to GBAtemp when I was 33.
Jun 9, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: The same age Jesus was when he died.
Jun 9, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: Coincidence?
Jun 9, 2018 6:41 PM - Depravo: Yes.
Jun 9, 2018 6:42 PM - Coto: i'm turning 30 this year
Jun 9, 2018 6:43 PM - Coto: I kinda wanted the twenties to go away, never wants that
Jun 9, 2018 6:43 PM - Coto: noone*
Jun 9, 2018 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2018 6:44 PM - Depravo: Never wish your life away. God, I wish I was in my twenties again.
Jun 9, 2018 6:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can dead people wish for their life to come back? 
Jun 9, 2018 6:44 PM - Coto: i've done good stuff in life so I have no regrets
Jun 9, 2018 6:45 PM - Coto: and by good I mean truly good, not the average "enjoy yourself" shit
Jun 9, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My regret would be not witnessing the end of video games 
Jun 9, 2018 6:47 PM - Veho: It's too early for this introspective mopey shit.
Jun 9, 2018 6:47 PM - Veho: And I'm not drunk enough by far.
Jun 9, 2018 6:47 PM - Coto: veho idgaf
Jun 9, 2018 6:48 PM - Coto: plain honest. Be great the best u can all do, so no worries later
Jun 9, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen the birth of video games  lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first console played Pong... lol
Jun 9, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: I've seen things you people wouldn't believe.
Jun 9, 2018 6:52 PM - Coto: people at my age always saying "oh I need to maintain a family, oh I have no money, oh I have too much work", and then older people would be all about rambling. By the time they'd done useful stuff they would end up having more options. Life wise
Jun 9, 2018 6:52 PM - Coto: but people sometimes isn't even aware of that, let's rant about how unfair life is.
Jun 9, 2018 6:53 PM - Coto: that's why pointing out shit as source will turn you into shit, never forget that
Jun 9, 2018 6:54 PM - Coto: idgive a duck about being drunk right now, i'm all for this last message
Jun 9, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: I will say I wasted my twenties on doing absolutely nothing, but I managed to turn that around and I have a family and a home now so I'm happier than I was back then.
Jun 9, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: I have to go do something manly now.
Jun 9, 2018 7:01 PM - Coto: make us proud lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was so busy in my 20's so lucky to be alive still lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex Drugs and rock and roll lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiR0kpifUY
Jun 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Depravo: Sex, Drugs and Sausage Rolls.
Jun 9, 2018 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jun 9, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kids-Glowing-Sneakers-Sneakers-with-Wing-7-LED-Colors-Light-Sport-Led-USB-Luminous-Lighted-Shoes/32820062853.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.263.70f64607zpGLHa&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_100031_
Jun 9, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: You just know they're gonna set your kid's feet on fire.
Jun 9, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: With any luck.
Jun 9, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: OK, finally done all the silly extras in GTA 3. Now all I have to do is complete the last few story missions and I should get platinum.
Jun 9, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NGO4OKd
Jun 9, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: Just had to explode 2000 cars, I used the spawn tank cheat.
Jun 9, 2018 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well the ea conference is over 
Jun 9, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol My grandson wants those lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: The trophy is called "If you ain't cheatin' you ain't tryin'" so I don't feel bad.
Jun 9, 2018 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I did not enjoy anything except the red hair lady with glasses 
Jun 9, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Red hair lady?
Jun 9, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Curtains match the carpet? lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes 
Jun 9, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/06/09/0253230/unresolved-login-issue-prevented-florida-concealed-weapon-background-checks-for-over-a-year Well that means mine was improperly done... lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I would have been turned down anyway but still lol
Jun 9, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/06/08/2253239/intel-we-forgot-to-mention-28-core-5ghz-cpu-demo-was-overclocked
Jun 9, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: 0
Jun 9, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Hey Sonic, you idiot. The other week you were on about liking instrumental music rather than singing and shit and I was suggesting random stuff.
Jun 9, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: I totally forgot about Air.
Jun 9, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: Listen to this. SCHNELL!
Jun 9, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNgHZ76517o
Jun 9, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: /**22514
Jun 9, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: lol i leave my pc for a moment and cats are typing in shoutbox
Jun 9, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: hey, if my account even shares very questionable stuff or unthinkable weird porn, it was my cats ok?
Jun 9, 2018 7:49 PM - Depravo: Can your cat do CTRL V?
Jun 9, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: I wish my clients were so blasé when they can't log into a database.
Jun 9, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: there is a change they can depravo
Jun 9, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: Instead of calling and shrieking the same second they forget a password.
Jun 9, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: They call because they forgot a password? Like YOU can remember it for them?
Jun 9, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Well I can reset it for them.
Jun 9, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Sysadmin and all.
Jun 9, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: Was it your birthday? Your favourite smell? The boy you fancied in high school?
Jun 9, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: veho, reset their passwords to something really embarassing
Jun 9, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: But I wish they would just fucking chill for a few hours.
Jun 9, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: "ILikeToSmellMyDogsFarts"
Jun 9, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: Change it to Alzheimer's. "Now you will remember that, won't you?"
Jun 9, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: you can't see their old passwords, can you veho?
Jun 9, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: My dad died of Alzheimer's. He forgot to take his heart medicine.
Jun 9, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: Oh COME ON! That was pretty good for me.
Jun 9, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: thats sad :C
Jun 9, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: hey veho
Jun 9, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: next time they call you just go with "can you please tell me your old password"
Jun 9, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: dude: "omg i just told you i am calling you because i forgot it"
Jun 9, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: veho: yeah, but i need the password otherwise i can't do anything
Jun 9, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: rage intensifies
Jun 9, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: "I need the old password so I can verify you as the account holder."
Jun 9, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zP4mDPg.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: nice
Jun 9, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: "the software needs the old password to find it in the system"
Jun 9, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: "otherwise i can't give you a new one, because he doesn't know where is the old password hiding"
Jun 9, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: *the computer doesn't know
Jun 9, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: "Announcement to the team: please stop answering all clients' questions with 'I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you.' It's annoying."
Jun 9, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: What kind of system are you an admin to? I mean what doesn't have a 'forgotten your password, click here to reset' option?
Jun 9, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: If you're allowed to say.
Jun 9, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tell them to change the password to their wedding anniversary lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: Web hosting. LAMP servers, mostly cPanel.
Jun 9, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: I can say that much.
Jun 9, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxVeBqvbGWY
Jun 9, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So web cam girls Veho  lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: A fair number of porn sites, yes.
Jun 9, 2018 8:06 PM - Veho: I get to watch porn all day and claim it's "troubleshooting".
Jun 9, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet lol let me know if you need an intern lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:08 PM - Veho: "Client reported intermittent stuttering on the site.  I'm just trying to reproduce the issue."
Jun 9, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can watch porn all day I mean QA lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This video is of high quality, no animals where harmed in the making...." lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:09 PM - Veho: "No, sir, I assure you BBW videos do not take up more bandwidth."
Jun 9, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I watched a lot of Zoo School when that was a thing lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho LOL LOL LOL
Jun 9, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "No you don't need an ultra wide screen monitor to watch BBW...." lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: "But it helps   "
Jun 9, 2018 8:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G0Bc2WR.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 8:11 PM - kenenthk: I woke up having a nice shit
Jun 9, 2018 8:11 PM - kenenthk: You do for gamerzmum psi
Jun 9, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: I hope you managed to reach the toilet before the brown turtle poked its head.
Jun 9, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Extra fee's and charges may apply" lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:14 PM - kenenthk: That's why we let it out before we shower veho
Jun 9, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's like drawing with a brown crayon in your pants!
Jun 9, 2018 8:14 PM - kenenthk: I have a hangover
Jun 9, 2018 8:14 PM - Veho: I usually wake up before taking a shit, not during.
Jun 9, 2018 8:14 PM - Veho: But to each their own.
Jun 9, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell your poopy pants on eBay as art and make a fortune... "Skids in brown!"
Jun 9, 2018 8:15 PM - kenenthk: It helps me wake up better than coffee
Jun 9, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "The corn is so lifelike.... you can almost smell the burito!"
Jun 9, 2018 8:15 PM - kenenthk: What if I told you I sleep naked
Jun 9, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: As earlier shoutboxers know, I started my day with a poo.
Jun 9, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This artist is so talented!"
Jun 9, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: And yes, I did a level of DKC while I was doing it.
Jun 9, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:16 PM - kenenthk: They are both relatable things dep
Jun 9, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: This Revo K101+ makes pooing even more fun!
Jun 9, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could have played Conkers and had a poo while fighting the poo lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try that today... I ate a salad for lunch so poo soon is inevitable lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Or Mario because when he goes down pipes there's a nice brown noise
Jun 9, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdd4rBlsj2o
Jun 9, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: Next time you poo do it to the cave music.
Jun 9, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdnTvgK2o5I
Jun 9, 2018 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Brown note
Jun 9, 2018 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Oh good there's finally a new madden game I can actually torrent instead of wasting 60 bucks on it just so I can get 2 dollars back for it a month later
Jun 9, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: Ah, Madden. A game that only appeals to 20 or 30 people.
Jun 9, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: And they all look like Biff Tannen circa 1955
Jun 9, 2018 8:29 PM - kenenthk: So there's only 30 college party hipsters on the planet
Jun 9, 2018 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Games actually good fun if you can get them for like $5 and have nothing to do
Jun 9, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last football game I played was on the NES lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:31 PM - kenenthk: So ebay5emails me about a fancy decked out $70k sports truck and sends me to this I feel cheated.https://m.ebay.com/itm/2001-Chevrolet-S10-Crew-Cab-LS-Short-Bed-/253676207643?oid=292576987253
Jun 9, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could buy it then ummm hope it doesn't break down? lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: Buy this https://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-Chevrolet-Corvette-Stingray-s-Match/323293334559
Jun 9, 2018 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Lolol they have 10k on the stickee
Jun 9, 2018 8:34 PM - kenenthk: I dont like that color
Jun 9, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: I do. And the car is a thing of great beauty.
Jun 9, 2018 8:35 PM - kenenthk: I like all black on my cars
Jun 9, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: The way you like your men.
Jun 9, 2018 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Though I was playing gta5 with a friend and stole a decked out tmnt Ferrari with plates that said steveo
Jun 9, 2018 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Wish I would of taken a screen cap it looked awesome lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-Chevrolet-Camaro-Z28/123171117752?hash=item1cad921ab8:g:ZUkAAOSwIzBbCwB4&vxp=mtr
Jun 9, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My. Baby
Jun 9, 2018 8:39 PM - kenenthk: But your family couldn't fit in that psi
Jun 9, 2018 8:40 PM - Depravo: I like it. But it's no Stingray.
Jun 9, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1987-Chevrolet-Monte-Carlo-SS/232792759632?hash=item3633879d50:g:mwYAAOSwoFVacLyw&vxp=mtr
Jun 9, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also acceptable lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:43 PM - kenenthk: http://www.cadillac.com/sedans/cts-sedan
Jun 9, 2018 8:43 PM - kenenthk: 0 to 60 in 5 seconds
Jun 9, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/1979-Oldsmobile-Cutlass-Supreme-Pictures-c8826#pictureId=35792708
Jun 9, 2018 8:46 PM - Depravo: But the absolute king of them all https://www.ebay.com/itm/Viper-GTS/263746276513
Jun 9, 2018 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Stop playing need for speed dep
Jun 9, 2018 8:46 PM - Depravo: When I win the lottery I'm gonna learn to drive just for that car.
Jun 9, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I owned one of these was fast as hell big block 350 custom engine dominator intake 650 double pump 4 barrel carb headers and so much more would pull the front tires off the road lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: Sorry, I have a thing for certain classic American muscle cars.
Jun 9, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: That and fat girls with massive tits.
Jun 9, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: And gin.
Jun 9, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo that Cutlass was so fast I owned more than one girl peed in the front seat 
Jun 9, 2018 8:47 PM - kenenthk: You dont need to learn how to drive to get a license in america
Jun 9, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Oh jesus I won't be going there.
Jun 9, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: The very thought.
Jun 9, 2018 8:48 PM - Joe88: I liked the old cutlass, not the new style they put in the 70's and onwards
Jun 9, 2018 8:49 PM - kenenthk: I paid an instructor $500 and he gave me my license 4 weeks later lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Before ride "I love fast cars go fast!!!" After ride "I peed I am sorry and I can't ride with you anymore...." Lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:49 PM - kenenthk: That's having a class ince a week
Jun 9, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seeing a fast car in the movies and being in a fast car with someone who can take a car to it's limits are vastly different things lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:51 PM - kenenthk: https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/06/08/us/anthony-bourdain-obit/index.html
Jun 9, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have even been known to drive on 2 wheels lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: America fuck yeah! Lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:52 PM - kenenthk: For my corrola being a piece of shit it can actually get up in speed pretty quickly and has a nice roar
Jun 9, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Honda fit I drive now makes me sad  lll
Jun 9, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Your life makes you sad
Jun 9, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed it's why I work armed security right now lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:54 PM - kenenthk: With nothing but a tazer
Jun 9, 2018 8:54 PM - kenenthk: It could be janitorial psi
Jun 9, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I work at a hospital too now but with a gun  lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:54 PM - Depravo: Because America.
Jun 9, 2018 8:55 PM - kenenthk: I'm actually surpr5how mich respect we get working there but doctors are assholes there lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo the meth heads here are like a plague  lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:55 PM - kenenthk: I couldn't hear one in a bathroom so I knock louder he comes out all like what's your problem I'll go do something else lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: Dangerous or just irritating?
Jun 9, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dangerous
Jun 9, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the machine keeping you alive was able to be pawned for 10 dollars they would pry it from your dying hands lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:57 PM - kenenthk: And my lead keeps nitpicking3at small shit so I just look at her and I'm like bitch not that many workers would help you like I do so fuck off lol
Jun 9, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sorry grandpa it's been at least 20 minutes since I smoked meth I need this more than you..."
Jun 9, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: I remember seeing one of the hard bully boys from school when we were in our twenties. He was all buggered with heroin. I could have sat him down with one hand.
Jun 9, 2018 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Those nurses there though are like damn hot
Jun 9, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heroin is horrible too but people seem less crazy on it and more self destructive?
Jun 9, 2018 8:59 PM - kenenthk: Is heroin and fasttech all that you do with your life psi
Jun 9, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: Yeah, the worse they can do is shit themselves near you. Or catch you with an AIDS'y needle.
Jun 9, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk just find the clorophorm and a rag you know the rest lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Nurse I need your help for a minute
Jun 9, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does this rag smell clean to you? Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: It was quite funny. I was drinking a bottle of sherry (from the bottle) while waiting for a taxi to take me to a pub a few miles away.
Jun 9, 2018 9:02 PM - kenenthk: It's a good thing there's gloves around every corner to hide the evidence
Jun 9, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: He was trying to bum a cigarette and a drink off me. The taxi showed up and I stubbed out the cigarette and deliberately necked the rest of the bottle.
Jun 9, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: There was probably to much to comfortably neck but I did it anyway to be an arse.
Jun 9, 2018 9:03 PM - kenenthk: Lol my friend drives a shuttle bus and he found a bar ticket in the bus from previous shift
Jun 9, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:04 PM - kenenthk: I dont get how pe5find their jobs that depressing when all they have to do is drive
Jun 9, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW Death Wish with Bruce Willis is a good remake
Jun 9, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to do Currier service for Florida Blood Services kenenthk And they almost killed me several times 
Jun 9, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood packed in boxes with dry ice. They where supposed to fill out forms telling me what stuff I was hauling
Jun 9, 2018 9:06 PM - kenenthk: Is that how you got hooked on meth
Jun 9, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Often they would forget dry ice is dangerous in enclosed spaces like a van lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:06 PM - kenenthk: God the guy who picks up totes and bins for our hospital is retarded lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Takes 5 seconds and he wont tie a liner to the bin so I have to go in and dig it out
Jun 9, 2018 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Because the dumb ads nurses throws biohazard in them without tieing them also
Jun 9, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fun fact dry ice plus hot weather plus air conditioning plus a 2 hour drive equals a bad time about 1 hour in lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:09 PM - kenenthk: And the nurses there wonder why I'm always in a grumpy mood lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Fucking lazy as hell
Jun 9, 2018 9:10 PM - Depravo: My sister is a nurse.
Jun 9, 2018 9:10 PM - kenenthk: Is she lazy and uncaring?
Jun 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my wife is a nurse and hmm yes and yes lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: No. She's ferociously dedicated.
Jun 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo your sister is a good person than 
Jun 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: One of the surgeons wouldn't perform an operation unless she was present.
Jun 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: PS She's a scrub nurse.
Jun 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is not the best 
Jun 9, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bamboozled
Jun 9, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: Not a TLC kind of scrub.
Jun 9, 2018 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Some nurses are so damn lazy it amazes me and makes the good ones look bad
Jun 9, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:21 PM - Old: @Psionic - Your wife is "lazy & uncaring"?  Bummer, man.  Always remember: divorce is so expensive because oftentimes it's WORTH every cent.
Jun 9, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh she will die soon cheaper to wait the thing about being lazy is it is super unhealthy
Jun 9, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I give her 5 years tops before heart gets her
Jun 9, 2018 9:25 PM - Old: I was quickly becoming an Al Bundy.  I figured "fuck it, might as well tough it out at this point, I'm nearly 30".  Then one day I got tired of "toughing it out".
Jun 9, 2018 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Whys it such bullshit that Chinese places have a minimum delivery order of $25 or more I'd rather just pay an extra delivery fee
Jun 9, 2018 9:35 PM - Old: It's typically $10-$15 minimum around here.  $25 seems a bit steep/greedy.
Jun 9, 2018 9:37 PM - Depravo: Seems steep. The restaurant I ordered from last night simply has a delivery fee of £1.50 within a 3 mile radius.
Jun 9, 2018 9:37 PM - Depravo: No minimum order.
Jun 9, 2018 9:37 PM - kenenthk: All I want is some low mein but now I gotta spend at least 30 bucks so they'll come out lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:38 PM - kenenthk: And they wonder why I wont tip
Jun 9, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: I got wonton soup, szechuan king prawn, fried rice and prawn crackers for around £12
Jun 9, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: Delivered.
Jun 9, 2018 9:41 PM - Old: Yeah, most lunch/dinner specials are between $5-$8. and many items are between $2-$5.  $25 will buy a heap of Chinese food.
Jun 9, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Juan Tom Soup cream of sum yung gai
Jun 9, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:43 PM - Old: Cream of Sum Hung Gui.
Jun 9, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Jaun Jeremy ? Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:44 PM - Old: Super Hornio Brothers.
Jun 9, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:45 PM - Old: Apparently my wife's dad actually had that porno on VHS back in the day.  One day she popped in the tape, thinking it was the SMB movie.  lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i never watched super hornio brothers
Jun 9, 2018 9:46 PM - Old: Me:  "So, you must have been pretty shocked and pulled the tape out right away, eh?"  Her:  "Well, after a few minutes.  Maybe like 20."  LOL  Tsk tsk tsk...
Jun 9, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Jun 9, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: who wouldn't OLd?
Jun 9, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: I remember finding my uncles stash of DVDs and guess who just got a portable DVD player for his birthday
Jun 9, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: "yeah since its already played, might as well just keep watching for a while"
Jun 9, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: *it's already playing
Jun 9, 2018 9:47 PM - Old: Pretty sad when the FIRST nude male you see is 1980s Ron Jeremy.  Poor kid.  No WONDER she never complains about my body!  LOL
Jun 9, 2018 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Why do girls need to watch porn when they can just live it easier than a Male could 
Jun 9, 2018 9:48 PM - Old: Odd logic, but ok.
Jun 9, 2018 9:49 PM - kenenthk: You're old no one cares
Jun 9, 2018 9:49 PM - Old: Women get just as horny as men, oftentimes even more so. Don't let 'societal norms' fool you.
Jun 9, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Why do girls need to watch porn when they can just live it easier than a Male could <<<< don't talk about your mom like that 
Jun 9, 2018 9:52 PM - Old: He seems perpetually angry & frustrated.  Shitty way to go through this life.  
Jun 9, 2018 9:52 PM - Old: What's this about mom porn, Migles?  Been snooping around my computer?
Jun 9, 2018 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Migles is just frustrated that he maybe related to my future child
Jun 9, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: I look at mom porn and the women are younger than me.
Jun 9, 2018 9:56 PM - kenenthk: I was going to say which isn't that hard to find but I dont want to seem like an asshole 
Jun 9, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: sorry but no kenenth, i won't adopt your retarded kid and give him a better life, i warned you that incest is very bad 
Jun 9, 2018 9:56 PM - Old: "Milf" porn is a joke, usually 35-year-old plastic surgery clowns.  Gotta get that *REAL* mom porn.  
Jun 9, 2018 9:56 PM - kenenthk: You would know since your parents are both brothers 
Jun 9, 2018 9:58 PM - Depravo: Yeah, don't mess around. Go straight for 'oma'.
Jun 9, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: deps, what is oma?
Jun 9, 2018 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Huh grubhub act5found a restaurant I've never had before may give them a try. https://www.houlihans.com
Jun 9, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gmilf lol
Jun 9, 2018 9:59 PM - Old: It can get a bit awkward when you're watching porn and swear you notice one of your sisters in several scenes.
Jun 9, 2018 10:00 PM - Depravo: I think it's foreign for granny but gets better search results.
Jun 9, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: damn old, are you trying to find them?
Jun 9, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: You mean I can actually have a home cooked steak delivered to me now? 
Jun 9, 2018 10:01 PM - Old: Depravo searching for 'granny fanny'.
Jun 9, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GBUsAoRkOXw?t=25
Jun 9, 2018 10:02 PM - Depravo: OK. 11pm. 6 GTA 3 missions to go. Can I get platinum before the day is over?
Jun 9, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: fanny isn't like fat?
Jun 9, 2018 10:03 PM - Depravo: Booze count: 5 mojitos, 1 can of beer, currently on my third Long Island.
Jun 9, 2018 10:03 PM - Old: 'Fanny' = snatch in the UK.  I believe so, anyhow....
Jun 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Old: Mixing booze?  Oooof.
Jun 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: Yeah, fanny is front hole in the UK. Back hole in the US.
Jun 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironic since in the US also Fanny Pack is something you wear in the front lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: I drink cocktails. How can I not mix?
Jun 9, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: damn
Jun 9, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: why porn isn't an universal language and has differnet meanings depending in the countries
Jun 9, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: someone make a universal porn language, million dollar idea
Jun 9, 2018 10:05 PM - Old: I learned this back in college, when someone mentioned "slapping a girl on the fanny", and a guy from the UK erupted in laughter.
Jun 9, 2018 10:05 PM - Depravo: All cocktails mixed to exact IBA specifications.
Jun 9, 2018 10:06 PM - Old: "Big fat fanny"  - Freddie Mercury
Jun 9, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: slapping the front fanny is hot ;O;
Jun 9, 2018 10:06 PM - Old: Enjoy 'em, man.  I'm more of a beer/straight liquor guy.  Not into flavorings, sodas, juices, etc.
Jun 9, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beaver slap! lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:07 PM - Depravo: Fanny can also be a name. Although one that hasn't been popular for quite some time.
Jun 9, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: yeah i met girls called fanny lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: weird name either way
Jun 9, 2018 10:08 PM - Old: It's an older name, like Sally, one you don't hear much anymore.
Jun 9, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: i like sally :c
Jun 9, 2018 10:09 PM - Old: My mom's name was Sally.
Jun 9, 2018 10:09 PM - p1ngpong: mods are asleep
Jun 9, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slap me silly and call my Sally? lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:09 PM - p1ngpong: troll the site lads
Jun 9, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: p1ng finally we can post all the porn! lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:09 PM - Old: Slap my fanny silly?
Jun 9, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: ping
Jun 9, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: I appreciate grubhub a lot more now
Jun 9, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: Can I ban former staff? Asking for a friend.
Jun 9, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: finally you can talk trash about the switch witouth being hit by gbatemp mods switch owners
Jun 9, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: I vote veoh
Jun 9, 2018 10:11 PM - p1ngpong: ask JPH dep
Jun 9, 2018 10:11 PM - p1ngpong: he is an expert on that
Jun 9, 2018 10:11 PM - p1ngpong: LOL
Jun 9, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: LOL the joke is I can't ban anyone. I'm only a moderator!
Jun 9, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: ping, what switch owners last shit is?
Jun 9, 2018 10:13 PM - p1ngpong: I can still ban
Jun 9, 2018 10:13 PM - p1ngpong: I was made to ban
Jun 9, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: can you ban depravo?
Jun 9, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: you where a supervisor
Jun 9, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: you had bigger powers
Jun 9, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: I wouldn't ban you anyway. You're a credit to the site. And the world.
Jun 9, 2018 10:14 PM - kenenthk: What about veoh
Jun 9, 2018 10:14 PM - p1ngpong: I am needed to warn the world about switch owners
Jun 9, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: We all hold Veho in a Godlike esteem. He can do no wrong.
Jun 9, 2018 10:15 PM - p1ngpong: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/man-arrested-murder-women-neck-broken-death-street-robbery-derby-zofija-kaczan-a8387136.html
Jun 9, 2018 10:15 PM - p1ngpong: that was a switch owner
Jun 9, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: i was just asking about if that lady was a switch owner!
Jun 9, 2018 10:16 PM - p1ngpong: mugging a poor old lady so he could buy ice climber in the eshop
Jun 9, 2018 10:16 PM - p1ngpong: disgraceful
Jun 9, 2018 10:16 PM - Depravo: Detective Chief Inspector Darren De’ath
Jun 9, 2018 10:16 PM - Depravo: Darren De’ath
Jun 9, 2018 10:17 PM - Depravo: If that isn't the alter-ego of a super villain I don't know what is.
Jun 9, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: cya folks, ping send me news about switch owners while i am off
Jun 9, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should send the picture I found to depravo lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thought it was funny
Jun 9, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: When you say send it I take it it's not suitable for the shoutbox?
Jun 9, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes indeed lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:24 PM - Depravo: Waiting for an alert.
Jun 9, 2018 10:24 PM - Depravo: Also Long Island #4
Jun 9, 2018 10:25 PM - kenenthk: Switches are in competition to apple to see which can bend faster
Jun 9, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So jelly. Depravo lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some place near me has them on sale for 1$ between 2 and 4 pm lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:28 PM - Depravo: So 11.27 and I still have 6 missions to go. It's not happening before midnight, is it lads?
Jun 9, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking she might have liked about being 28 lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lied
Jun 9, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: Filling in the form. AGE: Hmmm
Jun 9, 2018 10:31 PM - Depravo: How old was I when I had the first of my eight children?
Jun 9, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know she thought it was asking what year she was born in lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Have 8 children collect welfare checks no need to work
Jun 9, 2018 10:33 PM - Depravo: Just changed the game's language to Spanish while trying to reload a save.
Jun 9, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: !kenenthk this woman. Looks like a leather hand bag lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:33 PM - Depravo: You know how sometimes you can be drunker than you think you are?
Jun 9, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had t
Jun 9, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That happen with long island lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: The funny thing is Long Islands contain less alcohol than my martinis.
Jun 9, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: More non-alcoholic mixer though.
Jun 9, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it weird? Like a magic elixer lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: It still baffles me how it even works.
Jun 9, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: Even when mixing one I KNOW these drinks should not taste good when mixed.
Jun 9, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No booze taste at all if made right lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: Vodka, gin, tequila, Bacardi, Cointreau. No sir. They CANNOT work well together.
Jun 9, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it tricks your taste buds like a hack or something lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: I could literally chug a pint of this stuff and not realise it was alcoholic until I pissed out an entire liver.
Jun 9, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: My record is drinking a 70cl bottle of 15%ABV sherry in 45 seconds.
Jun 9, 2018 10:43 PM - Depravo: Weird. I went from sober to can't walk properly in 15 minutes.
Jun 9, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of my first time drinking long island tea lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: Speaking of which I just finished #4 and I still haven't done a mission.
Jun 9, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like mission complete I'd the mission was a good time 
Jun 9, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If
Jun 9, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: Long Island #5 and this is definitely my last one because I've run out of PLJ.
Jun 9, 2018 10:52 PM - kenenthk: Psi at least shes still pink
Jun 9, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: This is probably why you're banned from sending half the members here pms
Jun 9, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: My food still isn't here
Jun 9, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And your no longer hungry? Lol
Jun 9, 2018 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Send me nudes of your daughter or nothing else
Jun 9, 2018 10:55 PM - Depravo: What did you order? Exactly.
Jun 9, 2018 10:56 PM - kenenthk: A cheeseburger salad and brownie
Jun 9, 2018 10:56 PM - kenenthk: It said it should be here by 5:55 
Jun 9, 2018 10:57 PM - Depravo: Disappointing. I thought you were getting some kind of Oriental fodder.
Jun 9, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Now it says 6 08 
Jun 9, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: I wanted to try them out first just to see if they were any good
Jun 9, 2018 10:58 PM - Depravo: Maybe they got stuck by a bridge.
Jun 9, 2018 10:58 PM - Depravo: HAHA that's a local reference.
Jun 9, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Kinda creepy how they show a photo of the delivery driver
Jun 9, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Shes kinda3hot tho
Jun 9, 2018 11:00 PM - Depravo: puuush it here RIGHT NOW!
Jun 9, 2018 11:00 PM - kenenthk: They need to integrate Uber's system for their food deliveries
Jun 9, 2018 11:01 PM - kenenthk: Me so hungry lady
Jun 9, 2018 11:02 PM - kenenthk: My burger better not be cold
Jun 9, 2018 11:02 PM - Depravo: Seriously we need to see her face.
Jun 9, 2018 11:02 PM - Depravo: WE MUST JUDGE
Jun 9, 2018 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Lol no it shows my address
Jun 9, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: Screenshot the bit with her face. Crop out your address.
Jun 9, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: We're really not interested in that.
Jun 9, 2018 11:04 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/a/vTBUy4O
Jun 9, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: Do this before she arrives. You must know our judgement before she arrives.
Jun 9, 2018 11:05 PM - Depravo: Yeah, she'd get it.
Jun 9, 2018 11:05 PM - kenenthk: Here's a $50 tip got an hour to do nothing?
Jun 9, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me So hungry me eat long time!
Jun 9, 2018 11:05 PM - Depravo: Tell her 7/10. Could be faster.  And fatter.
Jun 9, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sonicdrivein.com/
Jun 9, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet you all wish you lived near one of these babies  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: No, tell her a drunken 40-something from the UK thinks she's gorgeous. It will make her day.
Jun 9, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: And she can't disprove it.
Jun 9, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Old men from all over the planet are currently jerking off to your picture!" lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How could someone not be impressed? lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: Not unless she tracks me down and gets me on the sodium pentathol.
Jun 9, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo maybe she could dress up as wonder woman and just tie us up,... I would tell the truth no problems lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6VTj7LhCtE
Jun 9, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: But at that point you wouldn't be lying.
Jun 9, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol see
Jun 9, 2018 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Lol she got lost why she didnt call me is beyond me
Jun 9, 2018 11:10 PM - kenenthk: So now I have to wait longer
Jun 9, 2018 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Psi there's like 2 Sonics within 10 minutes of me
Jun 9, 2018 11:11 PM - Depravo: She got lost? Is your house in the middle of a labyrinth?
Jun 9, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk they are good food  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo she had to stop and get some dick on the way lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: I weep for Ken's burger.
Jun 9, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JUOBjGK
Jun 9, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: Aster squirts on Ken's burger.
Jun 9, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo maybe it will come with extra mayo lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:13 PM - Depravo: When she turns up tell her Depravo says hi. She'll know.
Jun 9, 2018 11:13 PM - Old: "Say, what comes on the chef salad?"    "The CHEF!
Jun 9, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Is that... I think you have some mayo on your cheek there...." lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: Just reached for the TV handset and pulled my headphones outof the socket.
Jun 9, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I tried to watch some movie called "A wrinkle in time" It was boring 
Jun 9, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: 12.14am and I have Nightwish turned up to 11.
Jun 9, 2018 11:15 PM - Old: "A wrinkle in time".....sounds like the story of my nutbag.
Jun 9, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: O probably woke some babies up and have dogs barking.
Jun 9, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old LOL
Jun 9, 2018 11:16 PM - Depravo: That's where my nutbag was 20 years ago.
Jun 9, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo sleep is for mortals 
Jun 9, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BXQSrJr
Jun 9, 2018 11:16 PM - kenenthk: So it was half my fault half theirs had the wrong phone number they never knocked on the door
Jun 9, 2018 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 PM - Old: I remember my grandfather in later years griping about his balls dipping into the toilet water.  I've got a lot to look forward to.
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I didn't know because he had his porn turned up too loud..." lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 PM - Old: *Gay porn
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old just get a ball lift
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that's a thing... lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: I say yes to all porn
Jun 9, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 9, 2018 11:18 PM - Old: I've GOT one -- my hot young wife!
Jun 9, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vcJibLO Baby surprise lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:18 PM - kenenthk: If everyone was camera shy there'd be now porn
Jun 9, 2018 11:18 PM - kenenthk: Pro tip the first porn was printed on paper
Jun 9, 2018 11:19 PM - Old: Not true.
Jun 9, 2018 11:19 PM - Old: Cave wall porn.  Hot stuff.
Jun 9, 2018 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure that's ho
Jun 9, 2018 11:19 PM - kenenthk: The wheel was invented
Jun 9, 2018 11:20 PM - Old: College classmate in the 90s:  "Hey man, you know the internet is filled with porn, right?"   Me:  "Whaaaaaa?!?"
Jun 9, 2018 11:21 PM - Depravo: Still haven't done the mission. I think I may be stuck.
Jun 9, 2018 11:21 PM - Old: Don't feel bad, I
Jun 9, 2018 11:21 PM - Old: I've been stuck in the missionary position, as well.
Jun 9, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MdDUrDM
Jun 9, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: This mission is cleverly designed so I can't beat it with either the spawn tank or lower wanted level cheats.
Jun 9, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: Which frankly I've relied on since the second island.
Jun 9, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: I mean I did it all legit back in the day but this is 2018. Ain't nobody got time for that.
Jun 9, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kCQCG
Jun 9, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: Anyway. Donald Love.
Jun 9, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: Is this based on Donald Trump?
Jun 9, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: Fictional mega succesful businessman in a fictional New York?
Jun 9, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Donald Love sounds like a porn spoof name lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Your fired!!!" "Now where is my new secretary...." lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:28 PM - Depravo: GTA 3 was made when he was still a businessman rather than the reality TV clown we know him as today.
Jun 9, 2018 11:28 PM - Old: In the game, does the character blow his daddy's fortune on coke & hookers and then bring failure to everything else he touches?
Jun 9, 2018 11:28 PM - Old: GTA:  Bankruptcy Edition.
Jun 9, 2018 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Well I'm not ordering from there again 5 bucks for a small brownie lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:29 PM - Depravo: How was Aster?
Jun 9, 2018 11:29 PM - Old: Emaciated.
Jun 9, 2018 11:29 PM - Old: Poor girl.
Jun 9, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: Should have given her half your brownie.
Jun 9, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: That poor girl can't even afford the substandard meal you just ordered.
Jun 9, 2018 11:31 PM - Old: Looks like the sort of girl that would slip through a knothole in a wooden floor.  Poor dear.  She'd look like a ventriloquist dummy on my lap.
Jun 9, 2018 11:31 PM - Depravo: It's modern day slavery if you ask me.
Jun 9, 2018 11:31 PM - Old: Fast food workers can't even afford the slop they are slinging, tsk tsk tsk.....'Murica, fuck yeah!!
Jun 9, 2018 11:32 PM - Depravo: I bet she's classed as 'self-employed' so the restaurant doesn't have to pay holiday pay.
Jun 9, 2018 11:32 PM - kenenthk: She had a cute accent thin as hell
Jun 9, 2018 11:32 PM - kenenthk: Grubhub is just like a taxi company for food
Jun 9, 2018 11:32 PM - Old: Or like Walmart, when you request health insurance they'll tell you to "go apply for welfare".
Jun 9, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: What kind of accent? I don't want to guess in case I'm accused of being racist.
Jun 9, 2018 11:34 PM - Old: Aster is a Greek name.
Jun 9, 2018 11:34 PM - kenenthk: She had an SUV so she was a mom
Jun 9, 2018 11:34 PM - Old: Oooooooo, Greek girls....  (smacks lips)
Jun 9, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe she likes it in brown town lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - kenenthk: African accent
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - Old: Even better.
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Greek girls take the muddy trail  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - Depravo: I've only been overseas twice and both times were to Greek islands.
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - Old: ......
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:35 PM - kenenthk: I like girls that cant speak English
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is that so they can't call 911? lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - Depravo: But do you know if they like you?
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - Old: If there's "mud on the trail", MY snake goes "back into hibernation".
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - kenenthk: So you can say all Americans have this penis size
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - Old: As tiny as yours?
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old if the river runs red take the muddy trail home? lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:36 PM - kenenthk: Yes its pretty small thanks for being curious about my penis
Jun 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: I rely on my personality.
Jun 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Old: My brother, circa 1980:  "HEY, I like a little ketchup on my burger!"   (ACK)
Jun 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Depravo: Unfortunately that's crap too.
Jun 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I think they sell pills for that or if these web pages are to be believed you can add like 53 inches overnight with this one simple trick! lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Old: That's why you get NO action, eh Depravo?
Jun 9, 2018 11:38 PM - Old: You beat me to the (age old) punchline, sigh.
Jun 9, 2018 11:38 PM - kenenthk: I wanna try viagra just because
Jun 9, 2018 11:38 PM - Old: Psi can help you, he's got a ton.
Jun 9, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I worry that if I tried viagra some poor woman would die....
Jun 9, 2018 11:39 PM - Old: Afraid you'd puncture another love doll?
Jun 9, 2018 11:39 PM - kenenthk: I just wanna if they rumors are true
Jun 9, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnsjOA1G3wE
Jun 9, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk the rumors are true I am well endowed  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:40 PM - Old: Went on a (lame) group vacation years ago, and one of mu buddies dropped a Viagra bottle from his bag.  I was so embarrassed for him.  We were only mid-30s at the time.  Ouch.
Jun 9, 2018 11:40 PM - Old: *my
Jun 9, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: I had all the action I need 15 years ago.
Jun 9, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard complaints from acquaintances girl friends... like how? (talking hot women... that I would just lock the bedroom door...) lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:42 PM - Old: I spent my 20s with the same woman.  Then I ran wild for a couple years before settling down with a golden brown college girl ten years my junior.  No complaints.
Jun 9, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when my wife was in her 40's lol bang city
Jun 9, 2018 11:43 PM - Depravo: Now I just like playing video games and drinking.
Jun 9, 2018 11:43 PM - Old: Psi cock-braggin in the shitbox.  "Why, this one time my cock BASHED a woman across the room!!
Jun 9, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FC9MusW
Jun 9, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old it's nice to have something to be proud of  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: Psio has a dozen kids, 50 something grandkids and at least 12 wifes.
Jun 9, 2018 11:44 PM - Old: Not to sound cold or insensitive, but I feel that the 'right' partner easily trumps any sort of 'cock pill' .  If you roll over in the night and stare at Herman Munster, ffs, how can you expect to bone up?
Jun 9, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://s.quickmeme.com/img/7f/7f9703eebf3df23b24e683433574534ca922f69271c06da644f69fc5d85b243c.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo maybe
Jun 9, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: Seriously, he's not bragging. It's a cry for help.
Jun 9, 2018 11:45 PM - Old: I hear ya, Psi.  I'm 6'6", wear 17EEE shoes, and my hands are like baseball mitts....you figure it out...
Jun 9, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I know I have 3 grandkids at least lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:45 PM - Old: lol, Depravo.
Jun 9, 2018 11:46 PM - Old: I think my brother was shooting for 'one in each state' for a while there.  The bastard.
Jun 9, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey you need the whole baseball team to win! lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:47 PM - Old: I grew up looking like Andre Roussimoff, him Tom Selleck.  Genetics, eh?
Jun 9, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: I mean I look at all these girls like Nadine Jansen, Terry Nova and Milena Velba etc but to be honest if they were in my house for more than 24 hours I'd be looking at my watch.
Jun 9, 2018 11:48 PM - Depravo: "Yes, I liked the BOTH but I need to do these missions in GTA 3."
Jun 9, 2018 11:48 PM - Old: I've never heard of any of those people.  I tend to just jack off to 70s/'hairy' porn.  Striped tube socks and all.
Jun 9, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: Then you have the blandest porn searches ever.
Jun 9, 2018 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Can you get me some viagra
Jun 9, 2018 11:49 PM - Old: Very bland.
Jun 9, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: I just named the three most physically attractive women in the world.
Jun 9, 2018 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Burgercwasnt bad
Jun 9, 2018 11:50 PM - Old: "Attractive" is in the eye of the beholder.
Jun 9, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: Only physically attractive mind. They could be horrible right-wingers for all I know.
Jun 9, 2018 11:51 PM - Old: If the feds raided my porn stash, they'd probably just laugh and turn the contents over to a local nursing home.
Jun 9, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk get one of those spiders to bite you lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/4429-natural-viagra-spider-bite-erection.html
Jun 9, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's radioactive maybe you will gain powers like spider man... only with an erection lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:53 PM - Old: I've seen Spidey porn.  Ninja Turtles, too.  Sad stuff, man.
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spiderman would have been a way different movie if it had been one of those spiders lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Edward Penis Hands? lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RoboCock lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - Old: Yep, a man (?) in a turtle costume actually poked his (green) cock through a pizza for head.
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dead or alive your cumming with me!" lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - Old: If a film exists, multiple porn parodies exist, as well.  Fact.
Jun 9, 2018 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Who here can mail me viagra
Jun 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old have you seen the Avengers one with She Hulk (Chyna) lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Old: Shaving Ryan's Privates?  A Lad In?  Driving Miss Daisy?
Jun 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Old: Whaaaa, Hulk porn?  Gross, man.  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Avengers XXX
Jun 9, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chyna from WWE is in it... lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:56 PM - Old: Oh, boy.  Pass, thanks.
Jun 9, 2018 11:56 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 9, 2018 11:56 PM - Old: I did see a few minutes of a Walking Dead porn.  Ridiculous.
Jun 9, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the Playboy issue with Chyna in it too lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 9, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk go away I am not a Viagra dealer  lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:57 PM - Old: (Yes, 'father' and 'son' characters screwed a zombie girl.  So we've officially crossed into 'zombie parody incest' porn.)
Jun 9, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL eewww
Jun 9, 2018 11:57 PM - Old: Chyna that big roided wrestler girl?
Jun 9, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombies pus or lube? So many questions,.... lol
Jun 9, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Old yeah
Jun 9, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She like could bench press the guys over her head
Jun 9, 2018 11:58 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wwe.com/superstars/chyna
Jun 9, 2018 11:59 PM - kenenthk: Answer me
Jun 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Old: I mean, I ASSUME that these things are made for us to booze/smoke up and LAUGH at, but -?!  I suppose there ARE nutters beating off to 'Star Trek: The Depths of Uranus', etc....
Jun 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Old: Poor Chyna, used up, exploited, and croaked young.  
Jun 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: Still too drunk https://i.imgur.com/PUbdEPJ.jpg
Jun 9, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I can't imagine getting an erection for some of these spoof movies lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:00 AM - Old: Not even for the Transformers/Care Bears porn, Psi?
Jun 10, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Big N Veiny? lol Depravo lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:01 AM - Old: Forrest Hump, When Harry Ate Sally, Star Whores....
Jun 10, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: Yep, done it.
Jun 10, 2018 12:03 AM - Depravo: Currently celebrating my twelve year anniversary of discovering Nightwish.
Jun 10, 2018 12:08 AM - Depravo: I'm now at the point where you've made the decision to stop drinking yet you feel drunker with every passing moment.
Jun 10, 2018 12:08 AM - Depravo: And I haven't even left the house.
Jun 10, 2018 12:08 AM - Depravo: That's what I call efficiency.
Jun 10, 2018 12:09 AM - Old: Cheers.
Jun 10, 2018 12:10 AM - Depravo: JOIN THE PARTY! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwED4C5FJuo
Jun 10, 2018 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 12:12 AM - Old: I'd watched this guy for years, not knowing that apparently people are of the opinion that he's "terribly mean", a "hard ass", etc.  Whaa?  Guess I'm just not seeing it.
Jun 10, 2018 12:12 AM - Old: Don't come to work in my friggin kitchen if that's the case.
Jun 10, 2018 12:13 AM - Old: (Ramsay)
Jun 10, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: He's a dick.
Jun 10, 2018 12:16 AM - Depravo: The customer is ALWAYS right yet he seems to think he's better.
Jun 10, 2018 12:17 AM - Old: Filthy kitchens, disrespect, unskilled bozos, etc....no way, man.  He speaks a lot of truth.  I lived it for nearly 30 years.
Jun 10, 2018 12:17 AM - Old: Can't speak to his PERSONAL shit - off camera, business owner, etc. - but he knows his craft in the kitchen.
Jun 10, 2018 12:18 AM - Depravo: I remember seeing one thing where a guy went to his restaurant and asked for a fried egg.
Jun 10, 2018 12:18 AM - Depravo: He got all arsey about it.
Jun 10, 2018 12:19 AM - Old: Yep, I'm sure he's had MANY moments of dickery.  You haven't?  I haven't?
Jun 10, 2018 12:19 AM - Old: Has no bearing over his kitchen skill.
Jun 10, 2018 12:19 AM - Depravo: Fuck you, you wrinkly faced prick. Make the food you fucking dinner lady.
Jun 10, 2018 12:20 AM - Old: Yikes, lol.  Bullied by Ramsay?
Jun 10, 2018 12:20 AM - Old: He does look like a pasty California Raisin, lol.  A Scottish footballer; you get what you get...  
Jun 10, 2018 12:22 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG6U9WAdppo
Jun 10, 2018 12:23 AM - Old: LOL!  Grand!
Jun 10, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: He's an up-his-own-arse prick.
Jun 10, 2018 12:28 AM - Depravo: He could have cooked the fried eggs, covered them with herbs and charged £100 for the gourmet dish.
Jun 10, 2018 12:28 AM - Depravo: Instead he proved he's an unimaginative, arrogant prick.
Jun 10, 2018 12:30 AM - Old: He can be such a snippy cunt, yep, but it sure is entertaining.  (Which of course is intended, in a Kaufman-esque way.   )
Jun 10, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: PS Vic Reeves is a well-known comedian in the UK.
Jun 10, 2018 12:31 AM - Old: Like I said, his
Jun 10, 2018 12:32 AM - Depravo: But having followed his work for more than 20 years I know he really wanted those eggs.
Jun 10, 2018 12:32 AM - Old: 'Personality' and the sensationalism aside, he is passionate about the craft.  I see it in him.  I think he's SO passionate it can bring out the worst in him at times.
Jun 10, 2018 12:33 AM - Old: Yep, I'm aware of Reeves.  Grew up on British & French-Canadian PBS.
Jun 10, 2018 12:34 AM - Old: An often rude, temperamental asshole chef, but a GOOD chef.  Met a thousand of 'em, plates smashing and all.
Jun 10, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/this-roll-is-so-bad-nicolas-cage-turned-it-down-26089934.png
Jun 10, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: I'd rather have the fried egg than the attitude.
Jun 10, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: Has he been assaulted yet?
Jun 10, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think in a kitchen filled with knives by now someone would have shanked him lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:39 AM - Old: I'll call my breakfast joint 'Egg & Attitude'.  Assaulted?  I'm sure people have swung on him, sure.
Jun 10, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know that one guy from "Cheaters" got stabbed lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:39 AM - Depravo: Surely one insulted contestant has thrown hot fat in his face then clobbered him with the pan on the way down.
Jun 10, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbjxh9
Jun 10, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: "EAT IT, YA FUCKIN' PIG!"
Jun 10, 2018 12:41 AM - Old: I had a 70-something year old chef screaming (heavy Italian accent) "You fucking STUPID??"  "Are you DEAF?!" at me, lol.  Miserable old prick, but man I learned a lot.
Jun 10, 2018 12:42 AM - Old: Food can be very personal and a sensitive thing.  He's gone into places where they've literally got mold dripping into food and ambulances are being called.  Ignorant/negligent owners, as well.
Jun 10, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And he did tell them to get off his boat depending on the state they detained him and put handcuffs on him some of them could have been charged with wrongful imprisonment lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:43 AM - Old: Sickening.
Jun 10, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: Fuck that. If you ask for a steak burnt to fuck you get a steak burnt to fuck.
Jun 10, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Restaurant Nightmares lol I don't know how some of them where even open...
Jun 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Health department here would have shut some of those down in a heartbeat lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like just chained the door shut lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: The waiter is allowed to shake his head sadly but if you're paying for it you fucking get it.
Jun 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Old: I've never gone off as he does regularly, but I can relate to kitchen rage.  Procedures, safety, and common sense MUST be in place.
Jun 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Old: Sure, I've always bent over backwards for the customer.
Jun 10, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2018/06/09/pet-monkey-attacks-worker-at-florida-home-depot Florida fighting back to regain it's weird king status lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:45 AM - Depravo: Did it ever lose it?
Jun 10, 2018 12:46 AM - Old: Old enough to remember the show 'Monkey'?
Jun 10, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: I downloaded those.
Jun 10, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: I vaguely remember them from the TV
Jun 10, 2018 12:49 AM - Depravo: I watched the first episode. He pissed up Buddha's finger. That's a strong start to anything.
Jun 10, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Monkies?
Jun 10, 2018 12:50 AM - Old: They'd show a block of British stuff on PBS....Monkey, something about a robot/puppets/obnoxious weirdo, and Benny Hill.  The last entry seems odd for a 'kids block', yet...
Jun 10, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey hey where the monkies and where here just having fun! lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:50 AM - Old: A mystical/kung fu adventure show called Monkey, Psi.
Jun 10, 2018 12:50 AM - Depravo: No, the first episode of that Davey rescued a princess from drowning.
Jun 10, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: I downloaded that too.
Jun 10, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB9YIsKIEbA&list=RDEM86pLP22WGiM7Nr30GTZH3w&start_radio=1
Jun 10, 2018 12:51 AM - Old: Apparently he's beloved EVERYwhere except his home country, but yeah, big Benny fan here.
Jun 10, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: Psio, The Monkees are probably more popular in the UK than they are in America.
Jun 10, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Benny Hill?
Jun 10, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Funniest man dead 
Jun 10, 2018 12:52 AM - Old: Never cared for any of that crap.  One of my sisters had a Monkees lunch pail.
Jun 10, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo the TV show was pretty popular here lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:53 AM - Old: Yeah, Psi.  'The World's Clown'.
Jun 10, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Jun 10, 2018 12:53 AM - Depravo: Benny Hill was silly at his best.
Jun 10, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to watch him on BBC in Michigan when I was a kid lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:54 AM - Old: Sadly, he croaked in his sleep, after a few pints and a couple platters of spaghetti.  Died in his easy chair while watching his VHS tapes.  Alone.  
Jun 10, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsVunA3MiM
Jun 10, 2018 12:54 AM - Old: BBC & PBS for Benny, yep.
Jun 10, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: That's how I want to go.
Jun 10, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds peaceful lol
Jun 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Depravo: Have you heard of Morecambe & Wise?
Jun 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Old: I hear ya, but nah, not in Benny's case.....he suffered multiple heart attacks, crippling breathless pain for who knows how long.
Jun 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: Similar era but less puerile.
Jun 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Old: Not heard of it.
Jun 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Old: Have seen Steptoe & Son, though.  And some creeeeepy kids shows.
Jun 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: Dave Allen?
Jun 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: The Two Ronnies?
Jun 10, 2018 12:57 AM - Old: Yes to the Ronnies.  Not a fan.  Was sort of like what SCTV was to SNL at the time.
Jun 10, 2018 12:58 AM - Depravo: Steptoe & Son was very good. The basis of Sanford and Son, don'tcha know?
Jun 10, 2018 12:58 AM - Old: Obviously.  Also one of my all time favorite shows.  Norman Lear was on a roll back then.  If he continued, this country would likely be a far better place now.
Jun 10, 2018 12:59 AM - Old: I know more about Sanford & Son than anyone has a right to, lol.
Jun 10, 2018 1:00 AM - Depravo: I know literally nothing about it other than it was the American version of Steptoe. I'd love to see it.
Jun 10, 2018 1:01 AM - Old: Shame you aren't closer, man; I've got spare DVD seasons galore.  Can't really go wrong with ANY 1970-1980 Lear property, though.
Jun 10, 2018 1:03 AM - Old: Then the (Reagan) 80s came along, and, well, barfbag pollyanna sitcoms ruled the day.
Jun 10, 2018 1:05 AM - Depravo: The earliest US sitcoms I remember are Different Strokes and Taxi.
Jun 10, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maniman, Misfits of Science, Air Wolf I miss those lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Manimal lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:06 AM - Depravo: Too old to remember if they were actually funny.
Jun 10, 2018 1:06 AM - Depravo: Manimal was an English guy.
Jun 10, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo those had moments of comedy but overall they where really preachy 
Jun 10, 2018 1:06 AM - Old: Both fine shows.  Taxi being the better.  Avoid Diff'rent Strokes after the third season.  All actual social content was lost.
Jun 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Old: Manimal, lol.  Shows that were on for five seconds.  Automan, lol.
Jun 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Automan LOL
Jun 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Depravo: My memories of US TV from the 80's is that they were ALL preachy. Every episode ended with a Kyle "What have we learned" scene.
Jun 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Manimal was going to get pretty good 
Jun 10, 2018 1:07 AM - Old: As with most shows, (Except SVU) they shit the bed after the first few years.
Jun 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo even our cartoons back then had some stupid PSA's  lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Old: The 80s "what have we learned?"/"Awwww,DAD!" shitfests are why I bailed on sitcoms around 81/82.
Jun 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/z8K08AcVru0?t=410
Jun 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Depravo: Yep, we had He-man and Thundercats too.
Jun 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Old: "And KNOWING is half the battle!"   Oh fuck off.
Jun 10, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He-Man was awesome nothing like a near nude guy lifting a mountain to make you feel great lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:09 AM - Old: Thundercats saw much more success in the UK and Europe.
Jun 10, 2018 1:09 AM - Depravo: Ok, two minutes to go. Let's totally deconstruct the allegory because our audience are American.
Jun 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Old: MOTU was all about the villains & monsters, Psi.  He-Man can eat a bag of dicks.
Jun 10, 2018 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Leave
Jun 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHl4dosvxQc Thundercats lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Old: "Because our audiences are American", lol...ffffuuuuck offf...
Jun 10, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL He-Man probably could eat a bag of dicks... lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 1:11 AM - Old: Could and does!
Jun 10, 2018 1:11 AM - Depravo: WE WERE SAYING BULLYING IS BAD! DID YOU GET THIS?
Jun 10, 2018 1:12 AM - Depravo: I mean it was obvious but let's really belabour the point.
Jun 10, 2018 1:12 AM - Old: "Hey kids!  Never put mustard on the cat!"
Jun 10, 2018 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Bully is good
Jun 10, 2018 1:13 AM - Old: "In this episode, we learned that Billy is an annoying fucking dork...."  (shitty music swells in background)
Jun 10, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: And no, I'm not insulting the intelligence of the average American. I'm insulting American marketers idea of the intelligence of the average American.
Jun 10, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4
Jun 10, 2018 1:15 AM - Depravo: Dumb it down! They Won't get it!
Jun 10, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo yeah I always changed the channel on those things or went to the bathroom or made a snack...
Jun 10, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because I play with fire if I want and I don't care what GI Joe says... lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: The pinnacle was the boxart of Ico.
Jun 10, 2018 1:16 AM - Old: Dude, they were 22-minute toy ads, ffs.
Jun 10, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: Look at this! https://cdn-images-1.medium.com/max/1600/1*IQTuJrZE6G0wKV8rdeUs8w.png
Jun 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Depravo what happened?
Jun 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: Some American marketing arsehole thought pic A was better than pic B.
Jun 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The NTSC one is better in my opinion of the two lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Old: One on the left is fucking terrible.  Looks like 90s cgi.
Jun 10, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Pal one looks like a MC Echer painting lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and I own the game for NTSC because the box looked cool and the reviews where all glowing lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:21 AM - Depravo: The Japanese one (and thankfully, the EU one) is clearly based on the work of Giorgio de Chirico.
Jun 10, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that guy that drew melted clocks lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:21 AM - sarkwalvein: pal looks better, ntsc looks gross
Jun 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://images.mentalfloss.com/sites/default/files/styles/mf_image_16x9/public/clocks_1.png?itok=Za6TSSP4&resize=1100x619
Jun 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The art style looks like this lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: Some US marketing exec said "Fuck that shit. They won't get it."
Jun 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: That was Dali.
Jun 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Old: PAL cover encompasses the game.  NTSC looks like dog shit.
Jun 10, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly and it still sold like ass lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Depravo: You may know his other work: The chupachup logo.
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Depravo: Seriously.
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Old: Love those friggin things.  Cream pops.
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So he helped with another game too? lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something Ninja on the Amiga lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Depravo: I used to have a print of a Dali work in my flat. Let me see...
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zool
Jun 10, 2018 1:23 AM - Old: I buy huge jugs of Chupas from large supply stores.
Jun 10, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is no Dali only Zool!!! lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RbQQKGQ7Fs
Jun 10, 2018 1:24 AM - Depravo: https://jooinn.com/images/salvador-dali-painting-8.jpg
Jun 10, 2018 1:25 AM - Depravo: I used to think that was bafflingly clever.
Jun 10, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely LSD... lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi7mBzdDHyY
Jun 10, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: geoblocked.
Jun 10, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Omg  so sad
Jun 10, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it Depravo we need to track down these assholes and GeoBlock them into the dirt...
Jun 10, 2018 1:27 AM - Depravo: But I know the song.
Jun 10, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "This is weird even for an 80's band!" lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: I'm also strangely attracted to the weird dancing blonde girl.
Jun 10, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is this one blocked too Depravo?
Jun 10, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fsgWUq0fdKk?list=RDYi7mBzdDHyY
Jun 10, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Drunkness/tiredness level: Spellcheck doesn't know what the fuck I'm saying.
Jun 10, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Yeah, that works.
Jun 10, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol love those literal versions lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:31 AM - Depravo: Fonzie really has been cloned
Jun 10, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 10, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Glee Club of the damned!
Jun 10, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9KHdS3EiBGk?list=RDYi7mBzdDHyY This one if it works is also hilarious
Jun 10, 2018 1:35 AM - Depravo: Try this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR6csGNgWNM
Jun 10, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Alleviate boredom? lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They look like really aggressive butt plugs lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo that video has no comments on it since 2011.... lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I want to comment just for saying first post! lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:39 AM - Depravo: Spike Milligan. Absolute lunatic they allowed to be on TV.
Jun 10, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: That would be 'out there' if it was on TV today.
Jun 10, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed it seems crazy lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: "Are you Jewish?" "No, but I can feel a nasty overdraught."
Jun 10, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo have you ever seen the movie "UHF" ? Weird Al?
Jun 10, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: Nope.
Jun 10, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: I've seen Head.
Jun 10, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a movie you should watch 
Jun 10, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very very funny it's Weird Al lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iih5a2Zq_JU
Jun 10, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The trailer does not do the movie justice lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Werid Al is still alive
Jun 10, 2018 1:45 AM - Depravo: Never heard of it and to be honest I thought he just did parody songs.
Jun 10, 2018 1:47 AM - Old: UHF is a good time.  Better with beer.
Jun 10, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it on DVD but I wouldn't mind buying it on BlueRay
Jun 10, 2018 1:48 AM - Old: That ridiculous Rambo flesh suit, lol.  Spatula City!
Jun 10, 2018 1:48 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un0JDHWJNew
Jun 10, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spatula City!!! lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:49 AM - Depravo: You said blue ray
Jun 10, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 10, 2018 1:50 AM - Depravo: We had that shit forced upon us when we were kids.
Jun 10, 2018 1:50 AM - Old: I've actually seen Al live, twice, as part of various festivals....what a show...robots, dancers, insane costumed characters, etc.
Jun 10, 2018 1:50 AM - Depravo: This was before MDMA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-Gq17O-HRc
Jun 10, 2018 1:51 AM - Depravo: I've seen Frank Sidebottom thrice.
Jun 10, 2018 1:51 AM - Old: NO!  It's that friggin robot/puppet show I mentioned earlier!  Awful stuff.
Jun 10, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: That was the same TV show. One minute they're telling you to drop that E, the next moment they're telling you it's chuffing brilliant and you should add it to everything.
Jun 10, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: No wonder we can spell correctly.
Jun 10, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Spelling Bee!
Jun 10, 2018 1:54 AM - Old: I also saw a BBC kids show with a dorky redhead and some puppets.  It's been years.
Jun 10, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOaZbaPzdsk What we got lol
Jun 10, 2018 1:56 AM - Old: Psi - Picture Pages?  With Bill 'convicted rapist/America's Dad' Cosby?
Jun 10, 2018 1:56 AM - Old: Classic Sesame Street, Psi.
Jun 10, 2018 1:57 AM - Depravo: That is a truly great piece of animation.
Jun 10, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Bill cosby just wanted girls to suck his chocolate pudding pop
Jun 10, 2018 1:58 AM - Old: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qgBjoL_auM
Jun 10, 2018 1:59 AM - Old: Pre-80s Henson Sesame Street & Muppets - None better.
Jun 10, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the show with the 2 old guys and Kermit and the Swedish chef lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonzo lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Muppet Show? lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus brain fart city lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:01 AM - Depravo: We used to get Sesame Street when I was younger (like 10-12). Already a well established thing by that time.
Jun 10, 2018 2:01 AM - Old: To think; during the filming of ALL of those top-tier kid shows, Bill was doping & raping chicks.....tsk tsk tsk, Cos....gtfo...
Jun 10, 2018 2:01 AM - Depravo: Then all of a sudden it stopped.
Jun 10, 2018 2:02 AM - Old: Jim Henson was a key component in the early lives of many.
Jun 10, 2018 2:03 AM - Depravo: I remember every episode seemed to revolve around the slow and deliberate enunciation of the word 'co-operation'.
Jun 10, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "You have to put the roofies IN the pudding Pop you know what I am saying Rudie!!!"
Jun 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Old: Fun fact:  Henson & Oz were stoned out of their minds when they looked over some sketches & created Yoda.
Jun 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWUBnrIaphQ Depravo is this Geoblocked? lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Old: Thankfully, Bill didn't accost any members of the Cosby Show.
Jun 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Party 900 years, look this good you will not!
Jun 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Old: 
Jun 10, 2018 2:05 AM - Depravo: Every clone is worse? Shit what is that.
Jun 10, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was growing some dank in the swamp you know it and mushroom stew... probably why Luke had that Vader hallucination lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:05 AM - Depravo: I've seen it recently.
Jun 10, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 10, 2018 2:06 AM - Old: Yoda:  Weed Wizard
Jun 10, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Same guy who went on to make Rick and Morty  lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:06 AM - Depravo: I could tell that.
Jun 10, 2018 2:07 AM - kenenthk: Penis
Jun 10, 2018 2:07 AM - Depravo: No, bollocks. It was that trailer you showed me with Michael Keaton.
Jun 10, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's what kenenthk has for dinner!
Jun 10, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:07 AM - Old: One of Bill's victims said she "woke up to ANAL"....ffs, Cosby!!  You couldn't get any play any other way, or?  Shit, man....
Jun 10, 2018 2:07 AM - Depravo: Was it Michael Keaton?
Jun 10, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems like with the amount money he had he could easily have paid for it lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:08 AM - Old: All of his $$$ and Hollywood pull, and he had to drug girls?  Sad fuck.
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - Depravo: YES IT WAS
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "The pudding pop goes in the pudding chute you see!" lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - Old: ....Or odd fetish.  Either way, he'll croak in prison.
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk  lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Mail me some viagra
Jun 10, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Old he will get anal in prison just on the receiving end lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lol I don't have it.
Jun 10, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No need for it 
Jun 10, 2018 2:10 AM - kenenthk: But you can get it
Jun 10, 2018 2:10 AM - Old: And he spent decades berating young black comedians for their "filthy mouths", tsk tsk tsk.....shitbag hypocrite, Cos.
Jun 10, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I want to go for 4 hours I will just drink some gator aid 
Jun 10, 2018 2:10 AM - kenenthk: And and up with aids
Jun 10, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if your mom has it  lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Just show them your fastech receipts
Jun 10, 2018 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Dont tell migles that he won't like you
Jun 10, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol fetish receipts 
Jun 10, 2018 2:12 AM - kenenthk: Still cant tell if migles ks 12 or 15
Jun 10, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "No sir see you only paid for 2 spankings and 1 ball kick... not 1 spanking and 2 ball kicks" lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Depravo: Right, I'm going to bed. Fuck You.
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He says he is like 28 or something lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo sleep well 
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Depravo: I haven't made any progress in this game for four hours.
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Call customer service and complain lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they send you a coupon lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Old: G'night Depravo.  Eat shit.
Jun 10, 2018 2:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm calling bullshit
Jun 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Depravo: I just know I'll get up at 8am, make a coffee and complete the missions on my first attempt.
Jun 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably it happens to me all the time
Jun 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Old: I think 'Migle' is the kid that was talking about chubby chasing.  Also he pmed me about GB shit.
Jun 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes giving things a rest and let your mind work on the down low lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GB like Pokemon Crystal?
Jun 10, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol he always wants that one...
Jun 10, 2018 2:15 AM - kenenthk: I ignore everyone's PMS itd safer
Jun 10, 2018 2:15 AM - Old: GB games of some sort, yeah.
Jun 10, 2018 2:15 AM - kenenthk: You'd think a 28 year old could afford stuff he wants 
Jun 10, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was 28 my first wife was sucking me dry financially but not sexually 
Jun 10, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But then I met my current wife lol who did the reverse 
Jun 10, 2018 2:16 AM - kenenthk: You'd think a smart 28 year old could afford stuff he wants 
Jun 10, 2018 2:16 AM - Old: Psi once pmed me a pic of two shrunken heads in a ratty mesh bag.   Turns out it was his sack.
Jun 10, 2018 2:17 AM - Old: Similar wife situation, Psi.
Jun 10, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 10, 2018 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Then again my livelihood holds only stacked to 20g 
Jun 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk at my best I was working for Dell doing gold level tech support and I had like 100K in the bank my house and cars all paid for lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But shit I am broke as a joke compared to that now lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Old: Sometimes I long for those few years when I was blowing my load everywhere, but I'm very content with my wife.
Jun 10, 2018 2:20 AM - kenenthk: I moved into my own place at 25
Jun 10, 2018 2:21 AM - kenenthk: Why is Chary the only pertmaking news articles
Jun 10, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chary rules bartertown
Jun 10, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WoEnhBu.jpg
Jun 10, 2018 2:24 AM - Old: Got my own place at 16/17.  One day mom said "you've got a job, do your own thing", and moved in with her boyfriend.
Jun 10, 2018 2:26 AM - kenenthk: What if you got fired lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NMCqwtd
Jun 10, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't get fired from being  a pimp 
Jun 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Old: Might seem like a cold/uncaring move on her part, but she was right in the end.  I had my 2-year Culinary Arts cert by 19, and had a nice knot in the bank.
Jun 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NMJHo
Jun 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Old: True, Psi.  Or a weed dealer.
Jun 10, 2018 2:28 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/cypaqwNxXgE I wish I could do this
Jun 10, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FssVNvs.jpg
Jun 10, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Who ever buys me that controller I'll never be mean to you again psi
Jun 10, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NMQXy
Jun 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk when I win the lotto I will buy one of those and send you the pieces 
Jun 10, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: But it's only $100
Jun 10, 2018 2:33 AM - kenenthk: MPCs are so fun to play with
Jun 10, 2018 2:33 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Akai-Professional-MPC-Studio-Black/dp/B01BYUOTEC/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1528597956&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=mpc&dpPl=1&dpID=51uzdRZpRuL&ref=plSrch
Jun 10, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NMwr9 Santa on his way to deliver kenenthk's present 
Jun 10, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NMbhgyl
Jun 10, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Least he has a 4 pack
Jun 10, 2018 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Why are Mac's so damn easy when it comes to production work
Jun 10, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because there are no games to distract you? Lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: So 2018 windows for games Mac is for work
Jun 10, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nah just on Windows you get a choice who would choose work if you could be playing Madden 19? Lol
Jun 10, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/madden-19-is-coming-to-pc/
Jun 10, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PC not Mac  lol
Jun 10, 2018 3:04 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 10, 2018 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 3:10 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jun 10, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehe
Jun 10, 2018 3:36 AM - Taffy: * Taffy used PSI Bitchkill!
Jun 10, 2018 3:37 AM - Taffy: * 250 HP Damage dealt to kenethk!
Jun 10, 2018 3:50 AM - kenenthk: Stay in school son


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 11, 2018)

Jun 10, 2018 4:10 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh?
Jun 10, 2018 4:23 AM - kenenthk: Hi
Jun 10, 2018 4:25 AM - kenenthk: I'm watching the 2016 Ghostbusters
Jun 10, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eww
Jun 10, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm watching 211 not a bad movie Nichalous Cage
Jun 10, 2018 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Yeah that movie was pretty shitty
Jun 10, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but you hate it because it's women  lol
Jun 10, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (No it's just a shit movie...)
Jun 10, 2018 6:05 AM - kenenthk: I'm confused if the blond was a lesbian
Jun 10, 2018 6:06 AM - kenenthk: I can appreciate some of its throw backs it tried to do
Jun 10, 2018 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah there was some nuggets of OKness to it.
Jun 10, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it couldn't hold a candle to the first movie or even the second one... lol
Jun 10, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P4Lh5Kq-ZQ Posted minutes ago 
Jun 10, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: The actors just acted too stupid and goof imo
Jun 10, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Goofy
Jun 10, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it was too silly, the originals had some comedy but it was subtle not slapping you in the face.
Jun 10, 2018 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Then again it was shot in 2016
Jun 10, 2018 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sz4QI
Jun 10, 2018 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Is that your dinner
Jun 10, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing quite that sweet for me lol
Jun 10, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicken and salad lol
Jun 10, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Chatting with a girl told her I'm watching a doc5unsure if I should say its about prison 
Jun 10, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Documentary
Jun 10, 2018 6:56 AM - Veho: As long as you don't say you're looking into possible career paths, it's all cool.
Jun 10, 2018 6:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zPQLMlD
Jun 10, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: I was going to say was it worth Stephen Hawking but too soon
Jun 10, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: With
Jun 10, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 10, 2018 7:51 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zPb2IOGKQII
Jun 10, 2018 8:18 AM - Veho: Mmmm, ice cream.
Jun 10, 2018 8:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NI7kU4w.png
Jun 10, 2018 9:24 AM - migles: wtf
Jun 10, 2018 9:24 AM - migles: seriously?»
Jun 10, 2018 9:25 AM - migles: can't valve sue them, for suing people about that frying pan thing? i mean the first time i seen a frying pan becomming an iconic weapon was in left for dead
Jun 10, 2018 9:25 AM - migles: ho btw
Jun 10, 2018 9:25 AM - migles: they forgot to sue disney for that rampuzel movie
Jun 10, 2018 9:29 AM - Veho: What kitchen utensil did they use in the Battle Royale film?
Jun 10, 2018 9:29 AM - migles: BTW
Jun 10, 2018 9:29 AM - migles: veho you failed me
Jun 10, 2018 9:29 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/YkKQACN.png
Jun 10, 2018 9:29 AM - Veho: Oh yeah, a pot lid.
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: in the comments it appears that news is fake
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: article doesn't exist
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - Veho: What the fuck did I do now?  
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - Veho: Oh, the siamese twins?
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - Veho: How could you even think that was true?
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: no, the thing about suing marvle
Jun 10, 2018 9:30 AM - migles: well
Jun 10, 2018 9:31 AM - migles: i seen so many stupid things happening i genuinly tought it would happen :c
Jun 10, 2018 9:34 AM - Veho: Oh that. Yeah, it's a joke about how they're suing everyone and everything.
Jun 10, 2018 9:35 AM - kenenthk: I'm suing veho
Jun 10, 2018 9:36 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/aC91egN
Jun 10, 2018 9:39 AM - migles: very interesting gif https://imgur.com/gallery/FTIzS2L
Jun 10, 2018 9:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IaZUWJS.mp4
Jun 10, 2018 9:52 AM - Veho: That bucket handle knot is also used for clay pots. Handy.
Jun 10, 2018 10:41 AM - Depravo: Game done.
Jun 10, 2018 11:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DmmaiK0
Jun 10, 2018 11:06 AM - Veho: GTA 3, Dep?
Jun 10, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: hey deps
Jun 10, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: you done it without using guides or maps that show you the collection items?
Jun 10, 2018 11:16 AM - T-hug: My buckets normally come with handles xD
Jun 10, 2018 11:16 AM - T-hug: Top comment win
Jun 10, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: I normally come buckets.
Jun 10, 2018 11:51 AM - Depravo: Yes, Gta 3. No, I used guides and maps.
Jun 10, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah buckets normally come with handles but this doesn't only apply to buckets
Jun 10, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: It can be used for anything round
Jun 10, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Or anything really
Jun 10, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Very useful
Jun 10, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: It's normally used for clay pots or other pot-like devices.
Jun 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sz8mj5T
Jun 10, 2018 2:54 PM - mooiweer: Nice to see how you can carry the weight,
Jun 10, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsqsJrGTRYY
Jun 10, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rWzod1G
Jun 10, 2018 4:10 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/FrP881B
Jun 10, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 10, 2018 4:15 PM - Joe88: prepare for more battle royale tag ons today
Jun 10, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HMWSGc1
Jun 10, 2018 4:32 PM - Joe88: http://vastagency.co/
Jun 10, 2018 4:32 PM - Joe88: bunch of gleem contests there to enter
Jun 10, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onda_z_2.1.0_v4_cwm.zip Cannot find this file anywhere on the Internet  Onda had a server crash and lost all the files lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a copy of the 5.0 Beta lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might go with that one... better than the crap I got now I think. the ROM I found has that stupid 1GB OS partition where if you install like 2-3 games "your running low on space" I have 32GB's internal why they divided it like that in the stock ROM... lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:42 PM - matpower: Old partition layout on Android
Jun 10, 2018 4:42 PM - matpower: They ended up giving up by 4.x and made the internal storage share space with /data
Jun 10, 2018 4:43 PM - matpower: And did some symlink mess to keep backwards compatibility, so /sdcard is a syslink to /data/media/0 or something like that
Jun 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: uugghhh so 5.0 would fix it?
Jun 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a 5.0 ROM lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB inside the machine and 128GB on a physical MicroSD card I am NOT out of space  lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.ondaforum.com/files/file/321-onda_z_210_v4_cwm/ I was using this one and it worked fantastic  but I downloaded some crap infected APP or something and had to reinstall 
Jun 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's like listed but not ON the server lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Joe88: thats why you should only download from trusted sources
Jun 10, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I knew being able to cheat at Dragon Warrior VIII was too good to be true  lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:55 PM - matpower: Depends on what you call a trusted source
Jun 10, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked but I think it had a little something extra in the APK... lol
Jun 10, 2018 4:55 PM - matpower: And well, if you can repartition it and merge the data with internal storage, you can run 5.0 like a normal phone would
Jun 10, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 battles in and I was level 99 
Jun 10, 2018 4:55 PM - Joe88: if you still have it, run it through this https://apkscan.nviso.be/
Jun 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have it!
Jun 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Joe88 doing that now lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's scanning! lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it's been messed with at least a little it had tons of gold and instant level 99 lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could you not use Lucky Patcher to mod that shit in?
Jun 10, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:15 PM - Joe88: Not cheats and such
Jun 10, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought LP let has mods for cheats though?
Jun 10, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom as far as I know the only cheats I can use with LP are like buying stuff for free lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only with the Playstore though as far as I know.
Jun 10, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been forever since I used it, but I recall doing so for like Dragon Quest 1, or maybe 2 lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was able to give myself infinite gold and HP and such
Jun 10, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 there is like 300 people in front of me on the scanning thing so it's gonna be a bit lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom was it a custom patch?
Jun 10, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like one of the custom patches.
Jun 10, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Jun 10, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: That buy stuff for free thing doesn't seem to even work
Jun 10, 2018 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Games normally verify stuff with play store which breaks it
Jun 10, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You do that playstore something patch to the game (doesn't always work)
Jun 10, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But most of the time it works for me
Jun 10, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pocket Morties and all the different Tower Defense games I have tried work and some other random crap games I can't even remember ohh and Plague Inc works lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now I am on Android 5.0 lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is taking forever to boot... lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swirling 4 colored globes
Jun 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh there it goes lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 5.0 looks cooler lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to install Nova and crap lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:51 PM - matpower: Material Design 1 was the shit
Jun 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does feel nicer than 4.4.2 lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More fancy and crap lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come on Kingo Root  lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Forgot to turn off play protect lol
Jun 10, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Security on a gaming tablet isn't high on my concerns list lol)
Jun 10, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh no Chinese hackers have stolen all my pirated games..." lol
Jun 10, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/06/10/030227/university-seeks-volunteers-for-hotel-influenza
Jun 10, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CD7zu0C
Jun 10, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nWqewIy.png
Jun 10, 2018 7:25 PM - Procyon: booh
Jun 10, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yAyPFM8.jpg
Jun 10, 2018 7:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BAh08Nx.jpg
Jun 10, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2INJy3p.jpg
Jun 10, 2018 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Go to bed veho
Jun 10, 2018 8:32 PM - Veho: Fuck you ken.
Jun 10, 2018 8:37 PM - kenenthk: I'm not in the mood right now
Jun 10, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He has a headache right now.... Lol
Jun 10, 2018 8:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pNgdNh5.png
Jun 10, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grossaunts lol
Jun 10, 2018 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Read my pm psi
Jun 10, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rar battle grounds  lol
Jun 10, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rar has games too but very lite on the console area (they have some but mostly only giant releases lol)
Jun 10, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I never liked croissants much anyway
Jun 10, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can get a good one they can be great but so impossible to find them made the way they should be 
Jun 10, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposed to be light flakey buttery crispy and just delightful instead most of them are chewy and gross 
Jun 10, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Project.CARS.2.Spirit.of.Le.Mans-CODEX
Jun 10, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: It makes a mess and I don't really like the texture or taste of it
Jun 10, 2018 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't know why but I prefer some nice bread
Jun 10, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: I get my bread
Jun 10, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Vampyr looks good
Jun 10, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7/10 yeah sounds OK
Jun 10, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can you play as a midget vampire?
Jun 10, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Stop du
Jun 10, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 10, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Stop ducking off midgets
Jun 10, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Jun 10, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also would frozen used tampons be like Popsicle for a vampire?
Jun 10, 2018 10:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BATTLETOADS!!! WOOOOOO 
Jun 10, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You finally got Battle Toads? lol
Jun 10, 2018 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Xbox one 2019 
Jun 10, 2018 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yrE9RU6DN4
Jun 10, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Battle Toads sounds like a nickname for an STD lol
Jun 10, 2018 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: weren't you watching the xbox conference O_O
Jun 10, 2018 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about warts? 
Jun 10, 2018 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sounds like a toad thing
Jun 10, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually catch them later lol but I have been thinking about getting an Xbox 1X
Jun 10, 2018 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Ask your wife psi since she likes to suck on old small cold meat
Jun 10, 2018 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jun 10, 2018 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All I know is if battletoads is on pc, I'll be playing it since I won't have no other way to get it. (Not buying a xbox)
Jun 11, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vimeo.com/274142570
Jun 11, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8q4uxg/blast_off/
Jun 11, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YsPtAT6
Jun 11, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsGJgiQ5v2s&t=72s
Jun 11, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BsGJgiQ5v2s
Jun 11, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hGfbJK1
Jun 11, 2018 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 11, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh lol
Jun 11, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pgw48qn
Jun 11, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddt88q_h9vc
Jun 11, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-galaxy-s9-plus-international-giveaway-4-874201/amp/
Jun 11, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cyberpunk 2077 looks cool...
Jun 11, 2018 3:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bethesda need to make a fallout cartoon 
Jun 11, 2018 3:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stop making cartoons for game trailers and make a tv show or web series


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 12, 2018)

Jun 11, 2018 4:30 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 11, 2018 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes kenenthk?
Jun 11, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jun 11, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: I'm sorry
Jun 11, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Give me a good horror movie
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gRi7NTG
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Broken Key
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Are they trying to get a key fixed
Jun 11, 2018 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think I got the name wrong lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cold Skin was kind of good, not sure I would call it a horror movie though... (maybe scary for kids lol)
Jun 11, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Your taste in movies is awful
Jun 11, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that's because nothing but shit has been released in a while (other than Dead Pool.)
Jun 11, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it wasn't for the MCU I would just be watching 80's and 90's movies right now... lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KQDHIPz Scary movie for you kenenthk lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk... https://i.imgur.com/nxmInCA.jpg lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qD60Jxk.jpg
Jun 11, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Good movies can be shot if everyone talks about them enough
Jun 11, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1897687413857246&id=7040724713
Jun 11, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you gonna get one of those? lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:23 AM - kenenthk: I need one to fiend off your daughter
Jun 11, 2018 6:24 AM - kenenthk: Funny thing is the attacker could easily pull it off your finger lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53510697
Jun 11, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When it comes to weapons like that it's best just to take control of the arm or hand and use it against the person...
Jun 11, 2018 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least with knives people tend to drop them in that situation... (in my experience) with that no hope lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53516407
Jun 11, 2018 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53486024#shipping-tab
Jun 11, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/fCnpdDT
Jun 11, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53510697
Jun 11, 2018 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's an original Mac?
Jun 11, 2018 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm it's 2 years newer but could just have more RAM or something lol
Jun 11, 2018 7:00 AM - kenenthk: It's an se
Jun 11, 2018 9:13 AM - Veho: https://s3.amazonaws.com/AZComics/comic566.png
Jun 11, 2018 9:16 AM - migles: sup
Jun 11, 2018 9:19 AM - migles: waiting for my ebay crap
Jun 11, 2018 9:20 AM - migles: estimate deliveries date starts tomorrow but i am optimistic that will arrive today
Jun 11, 2018 9:25 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/Mw8jkkz.jpg
Jun 11, 2018 9:25 AM - migles: you know what, good dump: https://imgur.com/gallery/29zYTcz
Jun 11, 2018 9:31 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/mvpqwV9.png
Jun 11, 2018 9:37 AM - Veho: migles has started posting more imgur pics than Psio and me.
Jun 11, 2018 9:37 AM - Veho: ONE OF US, ONE OF US, ONE OF US
Jun 11, 2018 9:40 AM - Veho: I'm downloading Mission Impossible 5 so I can prepare myself for MI6.
Jun 11, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: Because that trailer has me _hyyyyped_.
Jun 11, 2018 9:46 AM - migles: veho
Jun 11, 2018 9:46 AM - migles: i share links to funnies like once a week or so
Jun 11, 2018 9:46 AM - sarkwalvein: too much money for a halo shot, these people are not holding back, there's reason for _hype_
Jun 11, 2018 9:47 AM - migles: heh months ago i would spend the entire day in imgur lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:47 AM - migles: nowadays i just check it once every day but just to see if there is something worth in the FP
Jun 11, 2018 9:48 AM - Veho: sarkwalvein, that and the other MI movies were fun so I want to see this one.
Jun 11, 2018 9:48 AM - migles: what is a halo shot
Jun 11, 2018 9:49 AM - Veho: "HALO" parachute jump, high altitude low open.
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 AM - Veho: You jump from a very high altitude, where you need a pressure helmet to breathe, and you open the parachute very low to the ground.
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 AM - Veho: It's for infiltration missions.
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 AM - migles: wow
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 AM - Veho: MI:6 has one of those that they actually did in real life.
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 AM - Veho: They shot an actual HALO jump.
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 AM - migles: no cgi?
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 AM - migles: my brain sees halo, thinks about the video game, can't give it another meaning ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 AM - migles: * ;_;
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 AM - migles: when does psio gets a santa costume and gives me an xbox :c
Jun 11, 2018 9:52 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BnOebsDtAQ
Jun 11, 2018 9:54 AM - migles: did they go all in and didn't used a stunt double?
Jun 11, 2018 9:54 AM - Veho: Yes. Tom Cruise insists on doing his own stunts.
Jun 11, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: I think that's stupid but hey.
Jun 11, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: He's committed.
Jun 11, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: woa
Jun 11, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: seriously?
Jun 11, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: you are kidding right?
Jun 11, 2018 9:57 AM - migles: woa, they did over 100 jumps
Jun 11, 2018 9:58 AM - migles: and can only do once a night
Jun 11, 2018 9:58 AM - Veho: They did 100 practice jumps from a lower altitude.
Jun 11, 2018 9:58 AM - Veho: They did 5 actual high altitude jumps I think.
Jun 11, 2018 9:59 AM - migles: the stuff that passes by you while watching the movie
Jun 11, 2018 9:59 AM - Veho: And he came away OK, but then he broke a rib when he did a stunt where he had to jump on a ledge.
Jun 11, 2018 10:00 AM - migles: thats what he gets from using high technology stuff like parachutes, he should use them so the body evolves and creates defences against thoose small injuries ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 10:00 AM - migles: *shouldn't use them
Jun 11, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: how do holliwood allows tom cruise to do these kind of stuff? i mean, he is really valuable, holliwood would hate to see him gone
Jun 11, 2018 10:09 AM - Veho: Yeah that's why I said it was stupid.
Jun 11, 2018 10:09 AM - Veho: But he insists.
Jun 11, 2018 10:11 AM - Veho: BRB, MI:5
Jun 11, 2018 10:13 AM - T-hug: Is fallout shelter free on switch anyone know
Jun 11, 2018 10:18 AM - migles: fallout shelter is free everywhere
Jun 11, 2018 10:18 AM - migles: not sure about the switch tough, but wtf
Jun 11, 2018 11:23 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/rzp7ISR
Jun 11, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/ZFxcwI0.jpg
Jun 11, 2018 11:40 AM - AsPika2219: Yahoo Messenger will SHUT DOWN on July 17! News are here! http://news.abs-cbn.com/business/06/11/18/bye-ym-yahoo-messenger-shutting-down
Jun 11, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: woa
Jun 11, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: gbatemp has a special banner for tv crew lol
Jun 11, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: well more like a ribbon than a banner
Jun 11, 2018 1:56 PM - Veho: They have a pretty bow.
Jun 11, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tv crew?
Jun 11, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terry Crews 
Jun 11, 2018 3:03 PM - Joe88: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D6STSX8
Jun 11, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 I enabled it in case I ever get Alexa lol
Jun 11, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXGwoty0GmY
Jun 11, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee8N50uFLDo
Jun 11, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fuck. Aliexpress stepped in for that dispute...and said I can either take the $2.24 refund, or return the product for a full refund...where I have to pay the shipping, with the cheapest option being $18 to China ._.
Jun 11, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've taken their $4 offer I guess 
Jun 11, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: OMG tom :c
Jun 11, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: fuck
Jun 11, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: it serves you right for stabbing the package with a pen trying to make it their fault ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: so, you gonna send it back? so they can sell it again to other sucker?
Jun 11, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck that
Jun 11, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not wasting $18 and a box to send it back lol
Jun 11, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: they just send you the same screen again
Jun 11, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: i wonder how common is to people buy replacement parts and try to fill complains saying its broken providing the old part and getting away with the free part and money
Jun 11, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: like you tried tom ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: btw
Jun 11, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: you can't get the 4 bucks they said they would refund?
Jun 11, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, I rejected that proposal because getting $4 back for a $22 item is simply silly lol
Jun 11, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So then it escalated to Aliexpress's staff, where they said I could either take the $2 refund, or return the thing and get the full refund
Jun 11, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As to returning broken stuff and getting a refund, usually it doesn't work that well because most products have a serial number they can crosscheck with the returned product
Jun 11, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if you're returning stuff to a physical store like that, it might work better if the support desk just doesn't do their job and inspect the item and such lol
Jun 11, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: tom what now? still getting another screen for other seller?
Jun 11, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't decided yet. I might just wait until the Switch CFW stuff actually releases and seeing if I should really bother
Jun 11, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just write return to sender on the original package lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they will have to pay for shipping?
Jun 11, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG8D2mJHlq4
Jun 11, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: lel psio ^^
Jun 11, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would take the refund then try the return to sender thing as a final fuck off lol also I would give them like a bottom review.
Jun 11, 2018 5:19 PM - migles: psio, make sure you also really break it otherwise they can just try to sell it to other sucker
Jun 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would scratch on the screen "Broken" lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In more upbeat news, I was able to fix a lot of the broken stuff in the Android 5.0 beta for my tablet... (using a convoluted combination of Link2SD and Titanium backup and Lucky Patcher and some other tools... and it still boots!)
Jun 11, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even managed to fix the bug where it wouldn't show what % the battery is while charging..
Jun 11, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been spending a lot of hours on XDA working on this, sadly with out a bunch more info 5.0 is the max but it is at least mostly bug free now 
Jun 11, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also got normal root instead of Kingo Root and the developer options is pretty cool, I can cause cache thrashing at will lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: psio
Jun 11, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: does lucky patcher has an official website or so?
Jun 11, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: i could only find sketchi downloads for it
Jun 11, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes it has one just search Google for "Lucky Patcher Chelpus"
Jun 11, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lucky-patcher.netbew.com/
Jun 11, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need Root to use it though and if you get it make sure to use the add block feature  It replaces the hosts file with one that has like 99% of advertising blocked lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Making your battery last longer your phone/tablet run faster (by not running ads) and it's just a killer feature 
Jun 11, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: hosts? i can just feed that to my router lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can but on the device is a good backup 
Jun 11, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles your phone has a hosts file anyway so no performance loss by having it on the device 
Jun 11, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: i am just interested in lucky patch premium apps ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is pretty cool 
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: damn
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: i am too damn lazy to root my phone
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: and stuff
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: i barely use it
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Download Kingo Root and see if that works for you
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kingoapp.com/
Jun 11, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: that kingo is sketchi
Jun 11, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: i rather do it the usual way
Jun 11, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: i am just lazy
Jun 11, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then in the normal app store download SuperSU and Busy Box 
Jun 11, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: i think i will have to pay 20 bucks to unlock something in my phone before root
Jun 11, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's sketchy in that it asks to download like 2 other apps but all of it can be uninstalled so no permanent harm lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pay to unlock? I think that's just if you want your phone unlocked to any carrier
Jun 11, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: i think i will have to pay for the bootloader thing or somethig, my friend told me about it, i forgot what it was
Jun 11, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rooting your phone will work fine with out paying lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: no no no, not to the carrier
Jun 11, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: maybe to install custom roms?
Jun 11, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can root and leave your boot loader as is 
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: my phone is an htc
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably for the custom ROM thing yes
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but rooting the ROM already in it is easy and fine 
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: my friend had the m9, i have the m8, he told me both need it
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not easy... depending on how patched they do lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: heh i am too lazy
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: and i have so many stuff in the phone i am not bothered to dig trough it
Jun 11, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife her phone is immune to Kingo Root  lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles but with root you could use Titanium backup to remove all the junk you don't want that you can't uninstall lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: too much old gf stuff in it, that i can't get strenght to clean it or mess with it :c
Jun 11, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably gain a few hours of battery life
Jun 11, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FTP it off your phone no need for root lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: psio, i just use my phone for 2 things, as a phone, and porn lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.medhaapps.wififtpserver
Jun 11, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles you could use it for more 
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you get a hacking that is  lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: ho and occasioal camera, like once a month
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol dick pics?
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: i got tired of all the mobile games crap i had lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: nah
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: dont have a gf for that
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol install DraStic and play some DS games  lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: like, take a picture to the pets and send it to my sister, she is sick and been asking me for them
Jun 11, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: i have a real ds for that psio
Jun 11, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: and a 3ds
Jun 11, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: not sure if my phone even is strong enough for drastic
Jun 11, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an old phone 1Ghz 4 cores 1GB of RAM and it runs flawless on that? Although Tom says it will run on way less like a single core lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: i think my phone has that specs?
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: heh
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: like i said i dont rmnember or care, just use it for 2 things..
Jun 11, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: and does them well lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: i am excited for my ebay stuff
Jun 11, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those fake games? lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:55 PM - migles: your mom is fake
Jun 11, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: hey if they are fake, more fun for me
Jun 11, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: i can be a snitch and go tell papa ebay
Jun 11, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: and then spend more frustating hours browsing and looking for real stuff
Jun 11, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: INB4 ebay does me a tom: GET YOUR 2 CENTS REFUND OR SEND IT BACK FOR 800 BUCKS INSURED SHIPPING"
Jun 11, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: i feel bad for tom :c
Jun 11, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: he was so sure he would win the dispute :c
Jun 11, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/0mDwbvQ
Jun 11, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It happens 
Jun 11, 2018 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Dont you love waking up an hour early before your alarm clock goes off
Jun 11, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: drone rocket launcher
Jun 11, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: dump with a nice start: https://imgur.com/gallery/8PfJUDN
Jun 11, 2018 6:02 PM - cearp: Psxhax is down...? Looks like shutdown maybe
Jun 11, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: OMG https://i.imgur.com/rIyngRb.jpg
Jun 11, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: Lol that's funny migles. I bet they did it as a joke
Jun 11, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: my ex was exactly this: https://i.imgur.com/gFFVn30.jpg
Jun 11, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got ripped off online for like 700 bucks one time  trying to order descramblers for my family
Jun 11, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: for free tv psio?
Jun 11, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: fuck, did you get money back? that is serious money
Jun 11, 2018 6:05 PM - cearp: What's a descrambler
Jun 11, 2018 6:05 PM - cearp: You mean for cable, getting it for free?
Jun 11, 2018 6:05 PM - migles: i think a sattellite tv box that lets you watch stuff for free cearp
Jun 11, 2018 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Well migles ince you go black you never go back
Jun 11, 2018 6:06 PM - cearp: That's because you go black when you're dead
Jun 11, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when you could get descramblers lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:06 PM - kenenthk: That's racist
Jun 11, 2018 6:06 PM - cearp: Yep migles you're right, I forgot about that stuff for a minute. It's not so simple from what I remember
Jun 11, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PayPal was useless back then too filed a claim got nada
Jun 11, 2018 6:07 PM - cearp: Oh i meant like when your decompose and stuff
Jun 11, 2018 6:07 PM - kenenthk: PayPal only sided with you if they never respond
Jun 11, 2018 6:07 PM - cearp: Pay with credit card?
Jun 11, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: damn psio :c
Jun 11, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: for that money you could buy me a certifiqued sealed pokemon crystal, i bet now you regret it ! ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 6:08 PM - cearp: Because remember if you use a cc, you get much more protection
Jun 11, 2018 6:08 PM - kenenthk: I ordered a ecig from China once sellers never responded to my claim and I got my 60 bucks back because it was a piece of shit
Jun 11, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/06/11/check-your-router-list-of-routers-affected-by-vpnfilter-just-got-bigger/amp/
Jun 11, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: psio tell me about that vpnfilter thing in a nutshell
Jun 11, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: very intersting commodore video of 8 bit guy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQk3XgpuaJ4
Jun 11, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically routers are being infected update yours and check the settings and crap lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 11, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BATTLETOADS WOOOOO!!!!! 
Jun 11, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: for the first time i heard how "Grand Prix" is pronounced
Jun 11, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: i was wrong my entire life
Jun 11, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: i never tought the pronunciation would be "grand prié" sounds like frnech lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is french lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: :c
Jun 11, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: why you don't say the X like an X
Jun 11, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: like pixie :c
Jun 11, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just how the French language works
Jun 11, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of French words have letters that aren't necessarily pronounced
Jun 11, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why, prolly some carry over from a base language I suppose
Jun 11, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: there is a guy who thinks he understands so well english
Jun 11, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: he says "jeep" like "jeff"
Jun 11, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: *there is a guy in my town
Jun 11, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: everyone says "jeep" like normal, but this guy is so stuboorn even if people try to correct him, he continues to think it's "jeff"
Jun 11, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: El jeffe lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry I mean El Jefe lol
Jun 11, 2018 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tour De Force 
Jun 11, 2018 7:33 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Did Bandai go at E3 if not PLEASE LET THERE BE A NEW DBZ GAME DON'T SHOW DBXV2 DLC OR FighterZ stuff A NEW GAME!
Jun 11, 2018 7:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jump force? 
Jun 11, 2018 7:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leY7_KrX7MU
Jun 11, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have that DBZ VS all the other anime stuff.. not sure how Naruto can fend off a planet killing attack but OK lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: I'm sure they have some sort of planet-defnedu-no jutsu or something.
Jun 11, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: And it's something you need to learn before you can be Hokage.
Jun 11, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho all I know is I seen some sort of clip on youtube where Naruto turned into a woman in a bath towel lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0d1BRoaHbU
Jun 11, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/FailingFlashyAvocet Needs that WWE smack down guy talking over it "OMG Jerry She's gonna kill him!" lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: psio
Jun 11, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: i wanted a fanny video, not a funny video
Jun 11, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/06/top-stories-toxic-toads-three-parent-babies-singapore-and-hunt-lost-colony
Jun 11, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles she almost pulled off a power bomb
Jun 11, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She found out he was buying Pokemon video games on eBay  lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: :C
Jun 11, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Catch them all? I hope you can catch all your teeth!" lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: fuck my gold and silver don't get here until later this month :c
Jun 11, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: the boktai and the crystal will come the next few days, hopefully tomorrow
Jun 11, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do hope they send you legit copies migles lol not those Chinese 4 dollar ones.
Jun 11, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: thye are legit psio
Jun 11, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: pictures clearly show they are genuine and even it says in the description
Jun 11, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: also, if i get them, of course i will open them up just to make sure it's not a fake pcb lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: either way i must replace the batteries in them .c
Jun 11, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before they send you something not in the pictures lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: i will have a spare crystal not in very good shape
Jun 11, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if pictures and descriptions mean anything lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: i think i am gonna mod it with a battery holder
Jun 11, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: tom, you are just butthurt off alli express, you can't talk about it ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: what ya think tom? https://i.imgur.com/UPYuORI.png
Jun 11, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: cool price?
Jun 11, 2018 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You paid $120 for that?
Jun 11, 2018 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Jun 11, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: one of thoose crystals is complete in box, the box is really in good shape
Jun 11, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 11, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: heres what i found in the alternatives: https://www.ebay.com/itm/pokemon-crystal-nintendo-game-boy-color-complete-authentic-new-save-battery/263732788637c
Jun 11, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: 150 just for crystal
Jun 11, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: crystal for 100 bucks, but ships from australia: https://www.ebay.com/itm/pokemon-crystal/222783157197
Jun 11, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it will be upside down? lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: without the global shipping program i would be killed by customs after taking my organs
Jun 11, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: 100 bucks for it, probably like 50 shipping
Jun 11, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: or more lol, from australia...
Jun 11, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just order clones from China 4 dollars and free shipping  lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: then customs, which would be easily 50 bucks
Jun 11, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: tom i think its a good price, concidering from alternatives.. with uk very cheap, fast and most important no customs shipping
Jun 11, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom original games or Chinese copies and enough money left over for several hookers? lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: psio
Jun 11, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: think in this like the best condoms
Jun 11, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: condoms got a 99% success rate, by getting this i am safe 100%
Jun 11, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: E3 is getting worst every year 
Jun 11, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight I watched the Xbox thing last night it was meh
Jun 11, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is going on today? lol haven't been watching lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Nintendo is tomorrow lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: isn't today playstation?
Jun 11, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: didn't even know the E3 started, usually gbatemp has very shinny news
Jun 11, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox E3 was yesterday migles lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: so that means playstation is today
Jun 11, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: i remember seing a meme of their tweeter saying this lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The e3 conference countdown timer is on the front page you plebs 
Jun 11, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: where 
Jun 11, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: hooo
Jun 11, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: in the bottom
Jun 11, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/dynamic/gbatemptv.97/
Jun 11, 2018 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Below the official featured review
Jun 11, 2018 8:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, that's not the countdown timer Psi o_o
Jun 11, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It depends on how you setup the front page
Jun 11, 2018 8:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We can customize the front page? 
Jun 11, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/home/customize
Jun 11, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 Hour and some change lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony is gonna reveal the PS Vita 2 featuring a Tegra X1 with removable Playstation Move controllers  lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: yeah we can sonic, i have the shoutbox right in the top
Jun 11, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As a prank that would be pretty funny then they could say 599 US dollars lol
Jun 11, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: hell
Jun 11, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: and homebrew right out of the box?
Jun 11, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: including backlup loaders
Jun 11, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be Android lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: $600 for a homebrew console?
Jun 11, 2018 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Didn't ouya fail and it was only $100? 
Jun 11, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 200 or 300 is the magic number
Jun 11, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper would always be better but you know lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google ever comes out with that game system they can hook into the play store and subsidize the system itself
Jun 11, 2018 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure that's what that shitty Nexus Player thing is Psi lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/vpnfilter-malware?amp
Jun 11, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom no they have something new they are working on supposedly
Jun 11, 2018 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You mean the Yeti thing?
Jun 11, 2018 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that's just a game streaming service, not a game system lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it has some weird name lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By streaming I wonder if they mean that play the thing without actually installing anything?
Jun 11, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposed to have a dedicated hardware thing, but it's expected you can use it with whatever as well
Jun 11, 2018 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still game streaming, so it'll be utter shit lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tegra X2? Lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll probably have some shitty SoC to keep it cheapo prolly
Jun 11, 2018 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the Steam Link or something lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:27 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ulQZPwz
Jun 11, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: nice i will get my boktai game tomorrow probably
Jun 11, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: i don't understand this global shipping tracking lol, doesn' seem to work
Jun 11, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: it was handed over to a spanish company lol, none of the tracking codes work
Jun 11, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: same thing for my other delivery
Jun 11, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: was sent trough UK postal office
Jun 11, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: it was handed over to other company. none of the codes work with this other company
Jun 11, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think he/she bit off more than they could chew lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/13MTmEl  Tom keep this one in mind lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's a girl just replace the ball with those truck nuts lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: psio i did that as a kid
Jun 11, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: but with a wallet with monopoly bills
Jun 11, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "If you see these at any time you hit them as hard as you can" lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 more minutes! 
Jun 11, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: i remember once there was 2 ciclists who almost died by tripping in the fishing wire :c
Jun 11, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: broke the wire, and then i had to fuckicing chase the wallet lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I have heard urban legends about people putting piano wire across roads to behead motor cyclists lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.scotsman.com/news/world/cross-country-motorbike-rider-beheaded-by-piano-wire-1-742559
Jun 11, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a prank bro?
Jun 11, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: my siter once put big rocks in the middle of the road, because a car killed her cat :c
Jun 11, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: *sister
Jun 11, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can understand that feeling but the odds are the rocks would fuck up the wrong car 
Jun 11, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: fuck, when a car hit the rock, it was heavy and i really tought it was another cat who died
Jun 11, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: i heard the noise, and i started crying it was another cat, went outside, the dude got so pissed, we pretended we didn't know what was going on
Jun 11, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: he throw the rock away in a very angry gesture
Jun 11, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: heh, psio, this is a ~~30MPH zone
Jun 11, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: if cars would drive at that speed they would see the rock very easily
Jun 11, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: the thing is, cars passing here at 90MPH is frequent...
Jun 11, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: (notice how i made the job easier for you and said in freedom units)
Jun 11, 2018 9:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ulQZPwz
Jun 11, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: sometimes there is even cows in the middle of the road that escaped the farm
Jun 11, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: veho i dont understand that gif, is the kid playing with a beyblade?
Jun 11, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a watering can
Jun 11, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's throwing water everywhere
Jun 11, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or piss, or whatever
Jun 11, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: and whats the context? why he is doing that?
Jun 11, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: what is going on
Jun 11, 2018 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's being an asshole kid?
Jun 11, 2018 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's splashing people with water
Jun 11, 2018 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most people don't like being randomly splashed with water
Jun 11, 2018 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So dick kid got kicked
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: why people are scared of water :c
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i mean in general lol, there is a little rain, they get so scared of getting wet
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not so much the water as it is it could be anything
Jun 11, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kid could be splashing piss on em for all they know
Jun 11, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, being soaked kinda sucks when you're out and doing things lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it's just a little rain, getting wet when you're out and about and can't do much about it is kinda shit
Jun 11, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: heh i dont mind it, my issue is when i get home or in the car, then have to clean it lol
Jun 11, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: but dont mind catching rain in my face\hair
Jun 11, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/2bXjn3wwM8o I did wonder how efficient those could possibly be
Jun 11, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know local induction charging works but over a distance it has got to drop insane so like sub 10% efficient at 10 feet? lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony starts in 3 hours now?
Jun 11, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: psio they are claiming is trough Infrared light
Jun 11, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: they have a beam of light from that lightbulb in the top
Jun 11, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: and in the toys there is solar painels for that specific beam
Jun 11, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/game/ziggurat < free gam
Jun 11, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: not sure if its really true or even can provide enough usable juice
Jun 11, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: IIRc he said 3 watts
Jun 11, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: I also wondered about safety
Jun 11, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Doesn't take much to burn your retinas if it's concentrated enough
Jun 11, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: in the video they explain that that thing uses a trackig system, once the beal is broken it stops
Jun 11, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: but sure, it takes just the split seccond to burn your eyes probably
Jun 11, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: split second since the device knows it lost the client
Jun 11, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real JDbye isn't IR bad for your eyes in large amounts? lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: keep in mind they say close to IR
Jun 11, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: not trully IR
Jun 11, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: whatever that means
Jun 11, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UV maybe or Microwave lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: isn't the UV that makes your man milk glow?
Jun 11, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1GlFlMfszc
Jun 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwDxzVuiom8
Jun 11, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the apk scan came back for my file... WhiteArmor	PUP.HighConfidence <--- Malware? lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I guess that means I can safely delete it  lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it kind of depends on what the virus scanner is actually picking up lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of them claim all sorts of things are "PUP", but they're not all that right all the time
Jun 11, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For example, MalwareBytes gets it's panties in a twist over any kind of cheat engine trainer lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but my tablet really got fudged up right after I installed that game  shame was a nice cheats lol instant level 99 and lots of gold 
Jun 11, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have made Dragon Quest VIII a lot faster lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi is on level 99 O_O
Jun 11, 2018 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How much exp did you get for that 
Jun 11, 2018 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knows Psi, maybe it wasn't the game and your tablet just took a shit lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you are only on level 6 your profile says. Nice try tricking me 
Jun 11, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL maybe but I got 5.0 working perfectly on it now so... I might try a different version lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Sonic Angel Knight I was talking about Dragon Quest VIII on Android 
Jun 11, 2018 10:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You actually played that 
Jun 11, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I completed the PS2 version legit  lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually own an original and the Prima guide for it lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The missing voice overs are kind of a downer but as far as I got into the game the rest seemed pretty in tact lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So then why play on a tablet?
Jun 11, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the kings voice and the guy who calls everyone "Govner" lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The voices were shit anyways Psi ;O;
Jun 11, 2018 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't the voice overs in general a downer?
Jun 11, 2018 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If I have to hear Yangus talk to me again, I'm gonna go watch the worst anime dub ever 
Jun 11, 2018 10:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Reminds me of that australian dolphin in breath of fire III 
Jun 11, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I liked them silly 
Jun 11, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I was high when I played it when it was new but I liked it  lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You was playing on a tablet, you were high 
Jun 11, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: PUP means potentially unwanted program and it's exactly that
Jun 11, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sketchy behavior that can be abused by malware
Jun 11, 2018 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought that was for plug and play
Jun 11, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles yeah but how accurate is that tracking really
Jun 11, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: And how fast does it shut off
Jun 11, 2018 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's p&p
Jun 11, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or pnp more commonly
Jun 11, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apkscan.nviso.be/report/show/77a9c84d13af393013cc1930af7ce59f This thing The Real Jdbye, I am gonna use this page when I find another copy lol before I install it lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is like 800 pages with "Unlimited gold and XP" modded APK's lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh so Pup is just short for puppy 
Jun 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PUP Potentially Unwanted Penis  lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Googled it and it's a VPN
Jun 11, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wouldn't trust that
Jun 11, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: They could be running your traffic through their servers
Jun 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I guess psi gets those a lot 
Jun 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it messed with my Google Play account on my tablet The Real Jdbye and did a bunch of other gnarly things.
Jun 11, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: :/
Jun 11, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was fixing things and fixing things then things started switching back and it was a mess so I just wiped it lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Installed a new ROM and did a lot of work on that happy on 5.0 now lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: cya tomorrow
Jun 11, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me I need to rebuy ePSXe not sure why but Google play says I didn't purchase it on that account lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles good night 
Jun 11, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wrong account?
Jun 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 3 accounts for Google Play lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use them for different things... lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought ePSXe 2 times but I need it one last time to complete the trilogy lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgflip.com/2b13u6.jpg
Jun 11, 2018 10:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 11, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet is the rooted I don't care if someone steals the account and what happens to it, the other 2 I care about slightly more lol
Jun 11, 2018 10:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buying emulators? 
Jun 11, 2018 10:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you need a pc 
Jun 11, 2018 10:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Emulators are F-R-E-E There
Jun 11, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have lots of PC's 
Jun 11, 2018 10:58 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Did they???
Jun 11, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just like ePSXe on my tablet (and I do have it on there...) but getting it off the playstore is so easy... and cheap lol
Jun 11, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New scan running lol
Jun 11, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JqfjBJk
Jun 11, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oXWxB9a
Jun 11, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H5Rc0ZaS3Lc
Jun 11, 2018 11:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Playing emulators without a controller? 
Jun 11, 2018 11:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You are not the man i once knew. 
Jun 11, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I use a BT controller 
Jun 11, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apkscan.nviso.be/report/show/77a9c84d13af393013cc1930af7ce59f Ohhh this ones even nastier than the first one lol
Jun 11, 2018 11:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/kr9Fi1M.gif 
Jun 11, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGv-gtr11Aw
Jun 11, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsfyXhsxky4
Jun 11, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apkscan.nviso.be/report/show/9bc0d6a43d11fd208f8326f07bcb2bd0 Ugghhh worst one yet lol
Jun 11, 2018 11:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yKDH6DU
Jun 11, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho for a minute I thought it was a "real" fleshlight lol
Jun 12, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VSW55-88MMc
Jun 12, 2018 1:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9Y5soqq
Jun 12, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/tXfUCoH
Jun 12, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 12, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Resident evil?
Jun 12, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a remake of part 1
Jun 12, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh part 2
Jun 12, 2018 1:51 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG7R4Bc-lYg
Jun 12, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol he is kinda OP
Jun 12, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the comics when they write him pretty much a force of nature
Jun 12, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like one of the funniest fundamental ones.
Jun 12, 2018 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 12, 2018 2:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/N0WNPJl.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 3:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: SAVE ME NINTENDO!!!! O_O
Jun 12, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh yeah the Sony show was kinda weak, some good stuff there but nothing that makes me want to buy a PS4 maybe Last Of Us 2... But meh lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:13 AM - Joe88: it was all over the place and showhow worse than last years
Jun 12, 2018 3:13 AM - Joe88: that samurai game looked great though
Jun 12, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it looked interesting
Jun 12, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/06/11/just-dance-2019-wii/
Jun 12, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New Wii games still being made lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:20 AM - Joe88: the only people still buying them are wii owners
Jun 12, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I  already have a ps4 and i want spooder man 
Jun 12, 2018 3:49 AM - kenenthk: So I'm sitting at a hospice house last hour of work and I have to wait for my uncle to come help me change a flat tire


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 13, 2018)

Jun 12, 2018 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well damn kenenthk that sucks ass 
Jun 12, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Least my tires only cost 50 bucks
Jun 12, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is a good thing not like some V rated tires 200 bucks each lol
Jun 12, 2018 7:05 AM - kenenthk: Duck3i dont even want to know the prices of my Cadillac tires
Jun 12, 2018 9:50 AM - Localhorst86: my tires are rated Y.
Jun 12, 2018 9:50 AM - Localhorst86: Shit's expensive
Jun 12, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: sup
Jun 12, 2018 1:34 PM - DinohScene: speaking of tyres, I should get new ones next year
Jun 12, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: dinoh
Jun 12, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: chill, ,leave that to future dinoh ;O;
Jun 12, 2018 1:42 PM - DinohScene: yeh, next year
Jun 12, 2018 2:32 PM - Old: Kick the tires.
Jun 12, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than kicking the bucket lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:09 PM - Nah3DS: GOLDEN SUN 4
Jun 12, 2018 3:22 PM - DinohScene: I "kick" me tyres reguarly
Jun 12, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: doesn't take long and I can tell the pressure inside them from just kicking
Jun 12, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: dins
Jun 12, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: what have you been up to? i don't see you here so frequently as before
Jun 12, 2018 3:27 PM - DinohScene: temp disappoints me
Jun 12, 2018 3:27 PM - DinohScene: there I said it
Jun 12, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I do love when you stop in and say hello Dinoh 
Jun 12, 2018 3:35 PM - DinohScene: I still love the community, the old one
Jun 12, 2018 3:35 PM - DinohScene: New community is nothing but shitposting, memes and barely contexted thread
Jun 12, 2018 3:35 PM - DinohScene: S* it's disappointing
Jun 12, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But memes are so fun lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:38 PM - Nah3DS: @DinohScene same feel I have with internet in general
Jun 12, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: i feel that but with life :c
Jun 12, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Our president was elected by the power of memes lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: hey at least he solved the rocket man thing, right?
Jun 12, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems like it, credit where credit is due lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think a lot of people worked on that one.
Jun 12, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: heh
Jun 12, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: maybe hilarri could fix taht faster, if she would volunteer herself. i bet the man would be crazy for some good old american pussy
Jun 12, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: but then again, trump probably just grabbed and gave him like 10 good new american pussyes
Jun 12, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL She would have just tried to get an air strike on him....
Jun 12, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably sparking off world war 3
Jun 12, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N39uwTykTQk Perfect bike for spring 
Jun 12, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: do you think=
Jun 12, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: ?
Jun 12, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: i believe she would just negociate with him and send him a montly uranium free shipment
Jun 12, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: while he promisses to behave
Jun 12, 2018 3:53 PM - DinohScene: @nah, I purposely do not have any other social media, especially facebook
Jun 12, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:53 PM - DinohScene: breeding ground for stupidity
Jun 12, 2018 3:54 PM - DinohScene: and no Psio, memes are horrible
Jun 12, 2018 3:54 PM - DinohScene: 99.8% is utter rubbish
Jun 12, 2018 3:54 PM - DinohScene: .2% is somewhat good
Jun 12, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: dfinoh you are just jelly you failed to become a meme ;O;
Jun 12, 2018 3:55 PM - DinohScene: far from "jelly"
Jun 12, 2018 3:55 PM - DinohScene: actually quite happy
Jun 12, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh is fine as Dinoh 
Jun 12, 2018 3:55 PM - DinohScene: idk what so great about making an arse of yourself just for some internet fame
Jun 12, 2018 3:56 PM - DinohScene: hurr durr, look 2 me, I r posting dumb shit hurr hurr
Jun 12, 2018 3:57 PM - DinohScene: I really was born in the wrong age ;/
Jun 12, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You describe 99% of my activity  lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:57 PM - DinohScene: or I'm stuck in the 90s/early 00s
Jun 12, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your too emo for me  lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:58 PM - DinohScene: faaaar to Scene
Jun 12, 2018 3:58 PM - DinohScene: fxckin stunnarz
Jun 12, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine Dinoh with black hair and like safety pins and all that lol
Jun 12, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "My darkness invades this world permeating everything I touch... Black is the nature of my soul."
Jun 12, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was kind of popular after I got out of school lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:00 PM - DinohScene: that isn't scene lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is scene anyway? I am probably too old to figure it out lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like for me scene is like in a movie or a play "End scene take 1" lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:04 PM - DinohScene: technically, more vibrant and colourful emos
Jun 12, 2018 4:04 PM - DinohScene: completely the opposite
Jun 12, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of punk? (old term maybe) lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:06 PM - DinohScene: data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMTEhUTEhMWFhUXGBgbGRgWGBgaHRgYGhgYGBofHRgdHSggHRolHR0XITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGy0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAQMAwgMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgQHAAIDAQj/xABDEAACAQIEAgcFBgQFBAEFAAABAhEAAwQSITEFQQYTIlFhcYEHMpGhsRRCUsHR8CNi4fEVM3KCkkNTosIkCBaTstL/xAAaAQADAQEBA
Jun 12, 2018 4:06 PM - DinohScene: fuck you google ;/
Jun 12, 2018 4:07 PM - DinohScene: http://scene.wikia.com/wiki/What_exactly_is_a_"Scene_Kid"_anyway%3F
Jun 12, 2018 4:07 PM - DinohScene: nice summary
Jun 12, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://scene.wikia.com/wiki/What_exactly_is_a_%22Scene_Kid%22_anyway%3F
Jun 12, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of punk lol (80's term)
Jun 12, 2018 4:09 PM - DinohScene: complete evolution of punk
Jun 12, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see that, the descendants of punk rock  lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In our day we had iron on patches for our jean jackets and listened to rock  lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:11 PM - DinohScene: graphic tees are the thing haha
Jun 12, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: it's been 5 hours since my mom went to get groceries
Jun 12, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles your mom stopped at a friends house for some extra something  lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: i wish i was black, so i could just move on with my life :c
Jun 12, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Jun 12, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: psio doesn't make sense
Jun 12, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just find your mom a nice wealthy old man to marry, kill them both off and live like a king  lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: i don't understand who would have enough patience to deal with her for more than 15 minutes
Jun 12, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 12, 2018 4:14 PM - DinohScene: I agree with Psio
Jun 12, 2018 4:14 PM - DinohScene: make sure to give me some wealth as well <З
Jun 12, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh just send me some pictures of where you live (when it's not on fire) lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably way different looking than Florida lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss Michigan and the seasons 
Jun 12, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My heart belongs to the forest and the silence of the wind and crunch of the snow beneath my feet.
Jun 12, 2018 4:17 PM - DinohScene: I miss Austria
Jun 12, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh I would too if I had been there I am sure.
Jun 12, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: i miss miss austria :c and miss australia as well
Jun 12, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles going down under  lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VUIq6dwMyM
Jun 12, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: whos wrong with that video
Jun 12, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: *whats
Jun 12, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtawVttG9OE
Jun 12, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it's an old TV recording like from the 90's lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29_ny2U0vnw
Jun 12, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: OMG
Jun 12, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: I GOT A SIDEWAYS KIT KAT
Jun 12, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: REALLY OMG
Jun 12, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take a picture of it? lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles it's probably a Chinese knock off  lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: YEAH
Jun 12, 2018 4:47 PM - DinohScene: Kat Kit
Jun 12, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Break me off a piece of that Kit Kat Bar! lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or Xanax bar you know what ever lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/InSp30i.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: it has the waffles vertically!
Jun 12, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU6qkVYxxVY&start_radio=1&list=RDNU6qkVYxxVY Dinoh you might like this one lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:49 PM - DinohScene: post it to r/Mildlyinteresting
Jun 12, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: will post it to imgur later
Jun 12, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles that's messed up
Jun 12, 2018 4:50 PM - DinohScene: what is she doing to that DMC-12
Jun 12, 2018 4:50 PM - DinohScene: I'LL KILL HER
Jun 12, 2018 4:50 PM - migles: damn sadly i didn't noticed it until i half eat it
Jun 12, 2018 4:50 PM - migles: i tought it was just broken or something
Jun 12, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 12, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She is going back to the future lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:51 PM - DinohScene: stupid dumb sluts in videos
Jun 12, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her dildo uses 1.21 Gigawatts lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When this baby hits 88 miles an hour your going to see some serious shit! lol
Jun 12, 2018 4:52 PM - DinohScene: her head split in two?
Jun 12, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 12, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QPTnMVvfH-w?list=RDNU6qkVYxxVY migles probably would like this video
Jun 12, 2018 4:53 PM - migles: quick, whats a funny title for my kit kat picture?
Jun 12, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kit Kat Interrupted
Jun 12, 2018 4:56 PM - DinohScene: Kat Kit
Jun 12, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: tags?
Jun 12, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kit Kat or Kat Kit?
Jun 12, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mildly interesting, messed up, tasty mistake, candy bar
Jun 12, 2018 5:03 PM - migles: damn
Jun 12, 2018 5:03 PM - migles: my favorites are totally full of NSFW stuff
Jun 12, 2018 5:03 PM - migles: and apparently it's public :c
Jun 12, 2018 5:04 PM - Veho: migles gimme your username nao.
Jun 12, 2018 5:06 PM - Veho: You said the magic words.
Jun 12, 2018 5:06 PM - Veho: "my favorites are totally full of NSFW stuff"
Jun 12, 2018 5:07 PM - Veho: My favourites on the other hand are full of puppies.
Jun 12, 2018 5:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dV6hd56
Jun 12, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: i can't login ;_;
Jun 12, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/D3Bx01w.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4mNC1h1.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/o6Eq3kb.png
Jun 12, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/urlZy9j.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: veho, you manager to get something?
Jun 12, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/06/12/1548210/microsofts-next-gen-xbox-will-arrive-in-2020-report
Jun 12, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: just cleaned it up
Jun 12, 2018 5:21 PM - Veho: Oh is that why there's nothing NSFW there?
Jun 12, 2018 5:21 PM - Veho: Bah.
Jun 12, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RyKDtls.png
Jun 12, 2018 5:22 PM - T-hug: Lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: psio any worth new gifs sound?
Jun 12, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/06/11/2049205/police-departments-are-training-dogs-to-sniff-out-thumb-drives
Jun 12, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: can't they do like nintendo and make memory cards with an odor?
Jun 12, 2018 5:26 PM - migles: nintendo did applied that no lick coat, but can't they put some kind of paint in memory cards that only dogs can smell?
Jun 12, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol like dog biscuit flavored memory cards?
Jun 12, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "The dog just ate the thumb drive!
Jun 12, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just replace the shell of the thumb drive with an actual dog biscuit and when the police come the dog will eat the evidence for you? lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: or make memory cards with a ultrasonic speaker built in lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: so you can just use a device to listen for them
Jun 12, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonus points for modifying the drive electronics to gain an electrolytic reaction to the dogs stomach acid wipe the drive when eaten automatically lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8DfM3FoB0Cc
Jun 12, 2018 5:29 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: When is Bandai Namco going on stage? Today or Tomorrow?
Jun 12, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never? Bamco doesn't get it's own presentation
Jun 12, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Tom is right
Jun 12, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they've ever had their own presentation. At best, they show shit off with other companies lineups and that's it
Jun 12, 2018 5:35 PM - migles: i put some cats meowing videos
Jun 12, 2018 5:35 PM - migles: my cats are crazzy looking for them in my room xD
Jun 12, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My dog loves cats, but they don't love him lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I watch cat video's he like sits and wags his tail and whines lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Completely non aggressive doggo lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: psio this gif song was very weak
Jun 12, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: my cats and dogs are the oposite psio
Jun 12, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: cats love the dogs
Jun 12, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: but dogs either are annoyed, or scared by them
Jun 12, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my dog just wants to play and be friends with them but usually they swat and hiss lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Nintendo is Smash and Party and Pokemon so far 
Jun 12, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: anything about the new REAL pokemon game?
Jun 12, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: not that lets go moneygrab
Jun 12, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxPlBdk4HXY
Jun 12, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope migles
Jun 12, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just talked about the shitty Go garbage and that was it
Jun 12, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The majority of the Direct was Smash crap
Jun 12, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it kind of sucked lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: E3 this year has been pretty meh all around lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like every year, pretty much 
Jun 12, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FchkqXEg0qs Unless something new is announced soon? lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: E3 hasn't been good in quite a while IMO
Jun 12, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: i hope they have a real reason and use well the money they had to get from lets go crap
Jun 12, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're just showing off gameplay stuff now Psi, they're done announcing things
Jun 12, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's just ass lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I made peanut butter fudge yesterday
Jun 12, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's so damn good ._.
Jun 12, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking for a new F-Zero or StarFox or Zelda or Metroid... lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Excite Truck 2 lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I thought you where allergic to peanuts?
Jun 12, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To a certain extent yeah, but I can still take a small bit of peanuts and be...mostly ok lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have sugar free maple syrup now... lol Need to buy some sugar free pancake crap lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom make sure to take an allergy pill? It's what my wife does when we eat Chinese food or eggs. She is mildly allergic to soy and eggs.
Jun 12, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gross lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, my allergy to peanuts is very mild. For the most part, I just get lightheaded and, if I eat a ton, vomit like a mofo lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's gotten way way way better (the sugar free stuff) than when I was a kid but it's still not as good as the real stuff lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure your sugar free shit has lots of Maltitol 
Jun 12, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the sugar free thing that makes you shit 
Jun 12, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have to pick what sugar free thing I have in a day lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soda? No pancakes or candy... if I eat too much sugar free stuff things can get interesting lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But hell I can eat all the salad I want (no croutons and I have to check the dressings) lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't had any soda in like 2 months now
Jun 12, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly 3 I think lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't had any real soda in like 5 months?
Jun 12, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lost 30lbs so far, which is nice lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well one sip Mc Donalds tried to slip me a regular coke  (It tasted so fucking good)
Jun 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been drinking https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001THXOM4/ < this and this > https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001THRQN2/ as a replacement for soda myself
Jun 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I asked the lady "Is this diet?" lol I was praying it was 
Jun 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty good. Combining them is nice, too
Jun 12, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been drinking unsweatened Black tea Walmart brand lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Clear-American-Black-Cherry-Flavored-Sparkling-Water-20-fl-oz/47197224 I have these right now lol
Jun 12, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But weird... they are 69 cents at the store near me...
Jun 12, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On another unrelated note, I did a dumb again: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53612685 
Jun 12, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: i can't open goodwill site :C
Jun 12, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: what it is?
Jun 12, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/MSeFdcY.jpg < Two crapbooks again lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But one of them is a Crapbook PrO ;o;
Jun 12, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For only $12, plus another $12 shipping lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They claimed it as "parts and repair", but I asked them what was wrong with them exactly and they said that they just don't have the power adapter to test them lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So could be working fine lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 12, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear that happens a lot or the broken thing is some lose cable inside that is a 20 minute fix
Jun 12, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping the Crapbook Pro is from like mid 2007, cuz it'll have the GeForce 8600M GT in it which is a fairly decent GPU for that time
Jun 12, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/06/12/1658201/intel-says-its-first-discrete-graphics-chips-will-be-available-in-2020
Jun 12, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And whatever the other one is I'll likely either part it out or fix it up and sell it
Jun 12, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the issue with those was that whole GPU separating from the mobo though?
Jun 12, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the 8800 suffered badly
Jun 12, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's a later model
Jun 12, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was something to do with the solder being lead free I think the 360 RROD was a similar situation.
Jun 12, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: damn
Jun 12, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/1ekrq5/baking_your_good_old_gtx_8800_to_fix_it/
Jun 12, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 8000 series
Jun 12, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think the 8800 probably was worse from the extra heat?
Jun 12, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'd be an issue with mobile chipsets though
Jun 12, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ifixit.com/Answers/View/88614/Is+there+anyway+to+avoid+an+nVidia+8600+graphics+failure
Jun 12, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they'll have worse cooling but they also won't run hot at all lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203254 See if Apple will fix it lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they won't fix it
Jun 12, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Way past the expiration date for that offer lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could just use the oven method, as noted
Jun 12, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think they did fix the issue so later on the same model would not experience the same issue
Jun 12, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cook it then sell it quick lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the one I'm getting is guaranteed 2006-2008 model, since that's when they used the ugly aluminum body lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's below a 2007 model, it'll have a shitty Radeon x1600
Jun 12, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-X1600.2163.0.html < This thing lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GeForce-8600M-GT-vs-ATI-Mobility-Radeon-X1600/m8081vsm8748 
Jun 12, 2018 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it does have the ATI thing, I'll probably just fix it up and sell it, too
Jun 12, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I got the new update for the Shield TV it's not as bad as everyone was making it out to be.
Jun 12, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In some ways I like the old UI better in some ways I like the new one better. lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got an X1600 Pro around here somewhere, I used it for the kids computer when they where in school, it was OK... lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:20 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: No new DB game?
Jun 12, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIUjVsqHa1E New DBZ game
Jun 12, 2018 6:21 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Not that shit
Jun 12, 2018 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that's not new new Psi lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nothing else that I know of lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a port to the Switch
Jun 12, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well new port lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't do DBZ stuff much after the whole Namek thing lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's DBZ Abridged lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:23 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: still waiting for that 2 hour ending of Cell Games
Jun 12, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 12, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk your uncle didn't make you inflate the tire manually? lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: He made your mom got filled up pretty quick
Jun 12, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IPVMwQdYr0 kenenthk lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Why doesn't autozone have tires
Jun 12, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: Is it called "tirezone"?
Jun 12, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you have a Walmart near you? Cheapest tires you can get unless you buy used tires
Jun 12, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For used tires you will need to contact local tire shops lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: Don't buy used tires.
Jun 12, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no Veho, we want ken to get in an accident and die ;O;
Jun 12, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So go! Buy the used-est used tires you can!
Jun 12, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used tires are fine as long as they are in good condition and your not using them to race on... like I wouldn't use them if I was planning on going on the highway for a 5 hour road trip lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but for putting around town under 60 miles an hour? meh fine lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I worked at Walmart I about cried throwing a brand new set of tires in the recycling bin... This guy came in with less than 500 miles on his car and bout a set of 4 tires because he didn't like the ones that came on his car lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those would have been some fine used tires 
Jun 12, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: by bin I mean this giant cage we stacked tires in 
Jun 12, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: old batteries and other stuff we paid to have picked up lol
Jun 12, 2018 6:55 PM - kenenthk: I can get one for 60 at Walmart but autozone is walking distance from the way to work
Jun 12, 2018 6:57 PM - kenenthk: We sale car parts but nothing that's actually useful for a car go to Walmart for that 
Jun 12, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they have more like engine stuff 
Jun 12, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also never buy batteries from them... get those at Walmart
Jun 12, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walmart is actually more expensive on batteries but the difference is 2 years from Autozone 5 or more from Walmart
Jun 12, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Walmart is like 40% more expensive so math... lol
Jun 12, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 12, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no... New Chrome Canary build the tab switching is uuughhh
Jun 12, 2018 9:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IFomOte.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dx.com/p/doogee-s60-ip68-waterproof-4g-phone-w-6gb-ram-64gb-rom-black-852481793?TC=USD&utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=en2018new
Jun 12, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that phone... GLONASS lol
Jun 12, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/196QjXM.mp4
Jun 12, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Hx21gQ2.jpg
Jun 12, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Woey2pC.mp4
Jun 12, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: psiio
Jun 12, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: that screenshot
Jun 12, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: omg so nostalgic
Jun 12, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CARbrmkgUU
Jun 12, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: the one thing i hate in gta 3
Jun 12, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: is it too grey and kinda dark
Jun 12, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: i think its the lightning
Jun 12, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's aged a lot these days
Jun 12, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even back on the PS2 it wasn't awesome looking it was cool because the world was so open lol
Jun 12, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: yeo
Jun 12, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: well i have to go, cya
Jun 12, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly from my perspective I would rather just load up GTA5 now
Jun 12, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have a good day or night Migles 
Jun 12, 2018 10:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4lEQ1lX
Jun 12, 2018 11:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/57PEBbr.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 12:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OepLIMk
Jun 13, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sNEK
Jun 13, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Snek lol
Jun 13, 2018 1:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mqwUbaO
Jun 13, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: YAY! 10 XP for getting 1000 views on my post like a year ago 
Jun 13, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Migles should focus on having good dreams too, not just days and nights Psi 
Jun 13, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 1:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you need to try to gain more XP, you been on level 6 for two months. 
Jun 13, 2018 1:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Write a review or something 
Jun 13, 2018 1:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need exactly 100 to level up to 7
Jun 13, 2018 1:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So 10 reviews is gonna be good 
Jun 13, 2018 2:25 AM - mthrnite: https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/984461125931581446/kTvFoPmv_400x400.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 2:25 AM - mthrnite: dey stole tempy
Jun 13, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sue for copy wright infringement lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Copy wrong 
Jun 13, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaarrghh FarCry 5 crashed lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was about to kill off the roaming jamming truck thing
Jun 13, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh well time to relax for night time anyway lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 4K
Jun 13, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 4K "Rip" of Fury is over 84GB's lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a few things that can play 4K stuff but no 4K TV lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should get one maybe this Christmas 
Jun 13, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And some new hard drives and a faster network and and and... lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eLQQDJT.mp4
Jun 13, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I want to see her go down some stairs lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slinky Cosplay lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/af7o4Ij God even in the 70's we played that game...
Jun 13, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly timeless
Jun 13, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kYiYK


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 14, 2018)

Jun 13, 2018 6:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EYRA3VB.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 6:36 AM - Localhorst86: Florida Man strikes again
Jun 13, 2018 7:27 AM - migles: yey pkmn crystal arrived
Jun 13, 2018 7:32 AM - migles: 2 pkmn crystals
Jun 13, 2018 7:38 AM - migles: and 1 gold and 2 silvers as extra
Jun 13, 2018 7:50 AM - migles: WOW
Jun 13, 2018 7:51 AM - migles: the perfect condition crystal battery still has some juice left, save works but clock doesn't work
Jun 13, 2018 7:55 AM - migles: the better condition pkmn silvier saves and clock works, nice
Jun 13, 2018 7:55 AM - migles: the seller did put in the description they all needed the batteries replaced lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:09 AM - Localhorst86: i'd still recommend replacing the batteries.
Jun 13, 2018 9:09 AM - Localhorst86: If the clock is dead, SRAM will soon follow.
Jun 13, 2018 9:13 AM - Localhorst86: I have lost my Crystall save containing a full seen/captured pokedex and every single final evolution level 100 Pokemon to a dead battery.
Jun 13, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: yeah i know localhorst
Jun 13, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: however i have no danger of save lost, i have thoose usb devices to backup my save lol
Jun 13, 2018 11:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: Who lost me?
Jun 13, 2018 12:02 PM - Seriel: everyone
Jun 13, 2018 12:03 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am always here, always watching, sometimes touching myself
Jun 13, 2018 12:32 PM - migles: lilith!
Jun 13, 2018 12:33 PM - Localhorst86: "why are you touching yourself, why are you touching yourself?"
Jun 13, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: why are you not touching me?
Jun 13, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: lilith, touch me
Jun 13, 2018 12:35 PM - Localhorst86: she touches us with her words. Sometimes.
Jun 13, 2018 12:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: I'll touch Mei, Mei is my bae
Jun 13, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: no leave mei alone :c
Jun 13, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: i touch her
Jun 13, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: and you touch me
Jun 13, 2018 1:22 PM - Old: Coffee -
Jun 13, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: old coffe
Jun 13, 2018 1:34 PM - Old: Yesterday's coffee?
Jun 13, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: old's yesterday cofee
Jun 13, 2018 1:47 PM - migles: *coffee
Jun 13, 2018 1:49 PM - Localhorst86: yesterdays jam
Jun 13, 2018 1:55 PM - Old: Yesterday's Jam & Earl
Jun 13, 2018 1:58 PM - Coltonamore: Hey
Jun 13, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: youtube has so much crap with wrong info or badly researched videos
Jun 13, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: cheese
Jun 13, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: its really bad when you see walls of comments of people pointing about wrong info the dude put in the video, and the video never gets edited or redone with the correct info
Jun 13, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EYRA3VB.jpg <---- Speech 100 LOL
Jun 13, 2018 2:12 PM - Coltonamore: I see
Jun 13, 2018 2:18 PM - Coltonamore: Lol that guy scored and got arrested.
Jun 13, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: youtube sometimes is funny: https://imgur.com/P3d8LxZ
Jun 13, 2018 2:33 PM - Old: Free music, concerts, and documentaries, if nothing else.
Jun 13, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_xko1LhZ04
Jun 13, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use Youtube to supplement all the streaming video stuff I do lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife signed up for Cinemax a couple of months ago, just found out they have the late night stuff on the streaming lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9Ph8xYd
Jun 13, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: psio that atari video tell about it
Jun 13, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: i am not going to spend 10+ minutes looking at a guy with rgb lights in is face and slow talks
Jun 13, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btPJPFnesV4
Jun 13, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it's a scam lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much confirmed? Could not be but probably is lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: migles is a scam.
Jun 13, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: HEY MIGLES LOOK, LOOK: https://imgur.com/gallery/NdR63bx
Jun 13, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I would love to cosplay some Bible Black with those girls  lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or be a Tentacle monster... lol
Jun 13, 2018 2:52 PM - Veho: I'd be happy with some plain vanilla hentai, no tentacles required.
Jun 13, 2018 2:55 PM - Veho: I've heard people talk about how "vanilla" isn't really plain at all and shouldn't be used to mean "boring, plain and dull" but it's such an ingrained phrase there's no way it will ever go away.
Jun 13, 2018 3:01 PM - Veho: Actual vanilla isn't dull but what people call "vanilla" in cooking and marketing is just a blank flavor with the barest minimum of artificial vanilla flavoring added to satisfy legal forms.
Jun 13, 2018 3:06 PM - Old: 'Hentai' = Jacking off to cartoons.  Hey, whatever floats your boat.
Jun 13, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: VEHO9
Jun 13, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: VEHO!!!
Jun 13, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget where I learned this, but Vanilla actually used to be considered an "exotic" flavor, until someone in America made Vanilla ice cream which was considered like "the basic of most basic flavors"
Jun 13, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: VEHO! number 3 <3
Jun 13, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Ice cream back in the day used to have all sorts of shit to flavor it like nuts and breads and shit
Jun 13, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was probably Good Eats or something lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: so, i just found something interesting, back in 2000, my german crystal had screenshots of the game right.. and the person who did the screenshots choose the female character and named it michelle lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: in the uk version they did used a guy named chris lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: ho yeah psio, my pokemon games arrived, none are fake, they are actually in really good shape
Jun 13, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: i am impressed
Jun 13, 2018 3:11 PM - Coltonamore: Nice. Fakes tend to flood on ebay.
Jun 13, 2018 3:11 PM - Veho: And now, boobs: https://i.imgur.com/WKEwrSt.gifv
Jun 13, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: omg veho
Jun 13, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: fill me with boobs veho
Jun 13, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is kinda interesting, cuz IIRC the stock name for the guy in Gen 2 was like Ethan, and the stock name for the female was Kris
Jun 13, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: veho, its weird, i am being turned on by a guy
Jun 13, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think the screenshots would stick with the stock names lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: yeah tom, stock name for the english crystal girl is "Kris" in german stick name is Krista
Jun 13, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: *german stock name was Krista
Jun 13, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: and that why i love our gbatemp news girl, chary, krista is a real name ;D
Jun 13, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: i remember back when i was a kid, i would name my character "michelle" (with 2 L) because the manual i tought that would be the real stock name lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:15 PM - Coltonamore: Interesting. I didn't know Gen 2 had stock names.
Jun 13, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They all do
Jun 13, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Including "Red" in Gen 1 lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: every game has colton, even not directly, if you use a cheating device or manipulate the game so you skip naming the character, in gen 2, your dude placeholder name is NINTENDO
Jun 13, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: while your rival is SONY
Jun 13, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: or was that gen 1?
Jun 13, 2018 3:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzfuNSpP0RA
Jun 13, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's gen 1 IIRC
Jun 13, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ninten, since you can't fit Nintendo lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:20 PM - Coltonamore: Ah. I just assumed they where all Red for the male. I see. I should play gen 2. I see that reminds me of Mother 1
Jun 13, 2018 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah. Gen 3 was Brendan and May, Gen 4 was Lucas and Dawn
Jun 13, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That about covers my knowledge about names lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the female in the Gen 1 remakes was named Leaf or something lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRSoRkM8GcM
Jun 13, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: yeah its leaf tom
Jun 13, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: sweet name
Jun 13, 2018 3:27 PM - Coltonamore: Cool
Jun 13, 2018 3:28 PM - Joe88: it was supposed to be green
Jun 13, 2018 3:29 PM - Joe88: per the manga
Jun 13, 2018 3:30 PM - migles: well in other news, so my poke games arrived
Jun 13, 2018 3:30 PM - migles: there is nothing about my boktai
Jun 13, 2018 3:30 PM - migles: even in shipping i can't seem to track it lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: boktai was sent trough ebay global shipping program, it shows as shipped, my i don't know where i am supposed to track it, there is like 3 codes,  i tried all the shipping companies i know with all the codes
Jun 13, 2018 3:33 PM - Coltonamore: I've been though times where I didn't have a way to track something I bought. Most of the time they showed up, but the worst is if it doesn't even show up at all
Jun 13, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: yeah i figure it out that it will eventually arrive lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: just wanted an estimate if its from 1 week from now or tomorrow
Jun 13, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: i was thinking it would arrive first than all the others
Jun 13, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://parceltracking.pb.com/ < Try this site
Jun 13, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: it shows the same thing as ebay tom, but thanks, seems a cool site
Jun 13, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: i believe the package was or is being i nthe process of being handled to another carrier and this other carrier is fucking up or maybe it simply didn't received it yet
Jun 13, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It supposedly will tell you the carrier the package is supposed to be going to for the ebay global shipping thing
Jun 13, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If not then I guess it just hasn't transferred there yet
Jun 13, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: the weird this is, the last tracking code i received, if i put it in my post office website, they show both the code and a new one, and says "unavailable information" as oposed to "wrong code"
Jun 13, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: so very likely its just being handed over to them and they didn't scanned it yet
Jun 13, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles even now UPS is peeing on your package readying it for shipping.
Jun 13, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pee helps it ship faster  lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: tom
Jun 13, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: ups
Jun 13, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: psio
Jun 13, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: come on
Jun 13, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: i got my pokemon crystal just fine
Jun 13, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: you going to think something gonna happen to my boktai trough shipping program
Jun 13, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: ho ho, so since i got 2 pokemon crystal carts, one of them will be moded with a smaller battery holder or something
Jun 13, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 3:54 PM - Old: Pokebatteries
Jun 13, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: yeah, most of them are dead, except for the pretty crystal, battery still keeps save, but clock is dead
Jun 13, 2018 3:57 PM - Old: Yeah man, had to educate myself on 'em a few years back when I was regularly selling the GBA versions.  Sometimes they'd say 'unable to save', so I grabbed a big pack from the Chinese dollar store.
Jun 13, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: lel
Jun 13, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: Old, to recapitulate: until the gen 2 (gold silver crystal) the batteries are needed for the save
Jun 13, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: in the ones you reefer as the candy ones (emerald ruby saphira) it's just for the clock function
Jun 13, 2018 4:00 PM - Old: I'd never want to potentially deceive my customers by selling them a cart that didn't save, so I always tried to add fresh batteries where needed.
Jun 13, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: but in both the first and second gen of games you require the battery to play, unless you dont give a damn and just like to start and dont keep your progress
Jun 13, 2018 4:00 PM - Old: Yeah, the GBC & GBA carts.  Save/clock/etc.  Whichever the case.
Jun 13, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: GBA only for the clock
Jun 13, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GBA games never needed the battery to save
Jun 13, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they did, then they were fakes
Jun 13, 2018 4:01 PM - Old: Ah, gotcha.  Beats me, Migles.  Never played any of them.
Jun 13, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Regarding Pogymanz, anyways
Jun 13, 2018 4:02 PM - Old: I just remember some of the carts giving me 'bad battery' (essentially) messages upon start up.  I'd not like receiving one like that, so I always added a new battery and sometimes a spare.
Jun 13, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: the gba ones do that old
Jun 13, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: but sure, why not waste 1-2 bucks, some minutes and work and replace them
Jun 13, 2018 4:03 PM - Old: Sometimes there'd be a drop or two of solder, iirc.
Jun 13, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: lel
Jun 13, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: the first pokemon crystal i was looking in ebay to buy, had a really awfull solder job
Jun 13, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: then the second one, had too much solder lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Battery back up AKA ticking time bombs  lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stephanie wants to be nasty with me 
Jun 13, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: i actually preefer them with the original dead batteries so i can give them to my trusty friend and be sure its done properly
Jun 13, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Spam Email) lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: psio damn, i was thinking about that stephanie gbatemper girl
Jun 13, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: she is long gone :C
Jun 13, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: she had a great guide for something i don't remember
Jun 13, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: was a very good gbatemper, really contrinuted
Jun 13, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh Desperate Asian girls!!! lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: WHERE
Jun 13, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: GIBBE ME
Jun 13, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: are they chubby busty nerd asian desperate girls??
Jun 13, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the United Nations Fund Unit is holding a bunch of money for me! lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: forget it migles this is my Spam Email  lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: psio
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: don't fall for that
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: that is a scam
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to be super rich and bang desperate Asian girls! lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: psio that is fake
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: you should delete thoose
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I know
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: ;O;
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am reading the titles and laughing lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: i know that you know
Jun 13, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Am Mr.Mark David,the International diplomatic agent and i was sent from the United Bank Of Africa (UBA) Benin Republic to delivered your consignment box of $6.9million us dollars to your destination home address and right now at the City of Corpus Christi, Tx. 78413 USA and i want you to send text message to me now once you received this message and give me all about your information to avoid wro
Jun 13, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 13, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Engrish is strong with this one.
Jun 13, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In all fairness I am sure English is not the native language so maybe I shouldn't be so harsh lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: or probably they figured it out that the people who fall for that are not smart so they won't care about being in a very good english
Jun 13, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: so yeah
Jun 13, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Jun 13, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In fact confusing language might be more effective...
Jun 13, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Confuse the victim and let them fill in the blanks for themselves
Jun 13, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: "ho, this guys is speaking my language i believe in him"
Jun 13, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: "no fancy weird words i don't know the meanings"
Jun 13, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: so you know, they don't take the very high formal message to someone smart like the bank to translate what the fancy formal words say
Jun 13, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: to avoid the bank or lawyer teaching them about spam\scam
Jun 13, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: 
Jun 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for sure I have stopped a few scams in my time when I worked at a store that did Western Union (Money transfers)
Jun 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 13, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A few times we would have an old person roll in and say "I wanna send 500 dollars here" they would hand me a scam email... lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: its funny that itunes gift cards are actually used for scammers
Jun 13, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: as a currency lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: psio
Jun 13, 2018 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: But you don't send money by email with WU
Jun 13, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always felt bad, but most of the time they would shake my hand and thank me for saving them. Although I did have one yell at me for a minute until I managed to convince him that I would actually benefit from taking his money.... that I was protecting him by NOT taking his money lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: but psio it's not your business telling the customers and reading their emails, your job is to do the what the customer requestion, not snoop in their documents and tell them info ;O;
Jun 13, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye after a few emails they will ask for banking information or send a check or most of the time a money order of some sort.
Jun 13, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh I was thinking email address lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They would print out the information inadvertently printing out the stuff I needed to see it was a scam lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: i know i am kidding lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles when I was trained for Western Union we where trained to snoop. Since 9/11 they tightened up a lot of security stuff lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes to the point of holding a customer while we called the cops if we suspected fraud lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: there is this print shop owner close to my town, i had to print some stuff in its store in urgency, damn, all the dude had was to open the document and select print, but this guy would sit for 5 minutes reading all the document before printing
Jun 13, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: i yelled at him
Jun 13, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: he banned me from his shop lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well to be fair migles if he was printing out state secrets he could be held liable or in conspiracy or something lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: seriously, it's ok if you well happen to read one or 2 sentences, or by accident, it happens, or checking the print quality
Jun 13, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: its fine
Jun 13, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: but the dude would sit in the desk reading the entire page before printing
Jun 13, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I need you to print out the pornographic pictures of your mom!" lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: well psio, it was some ducoments i need to deliver to finances and shit
Jun 13, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: yeah, numbers can be easily read even accidentally, but spending a lot of time reading the entire page, his monitor was tilted to the cash register a litle, i could see he was reading my document
Jun 13, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: my friend also needed once to print stuff, and also complained to me about it lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: this dude is really sketchi
Jun 13, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: heh, found a new printing place so.. his lost
Jun 13, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: good old times when everyone used to own a printer lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: i also had like 4-5 printers, the ink would end, and my dad would just get a new printer because it was literally cheaper than get the ink carts lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: but nowadays only need to print 1 thing a year, it's not viable anymore owning a printer, they take space, problems, most of them  the ink dries after a long time unused
Jun 13, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: so going to a store and paying like 5 cents per page is ok
Jun 13, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I threw away so many printers lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for 40 bucks I could buy a new printer, paper and ink the ink carts where like 80 bucks...
Jun 13, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I could do a lot better with Newegg though
Jun 13, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 13, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: but keep in mind psio, in most of thoose printers the cartridges where "startup cartridge"
Jun 13, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: it had like a third of the ink of a full cartridge
Jun 13, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: but heh, printers where always comming with new features and better, and was always excited to get a new thing  lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: so i ended up getting about 4 or 5
Jun 13, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: in my life
Jun 13, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my first printer I ever got was 600 dollars... it broke after like 1 year... after that I refused to spend money on an expensive printer lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: mine where always in the 50-100 range
Jun 13, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: but you are way older than me, so you probably didn't had this cheapest
Jun 13, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After than one I don't think I ever spent over 50 bucks for a printer lol
Jun 13, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even when I ordered a printer for my mother in law I found her a nice Wifi laser (Black and white) printer for like 160 bucks, but it did scans and was pretty nice and held up well she printed out thousands of pages on that thing for a good price with these recycled toner carts I found on Newegg for like 45 bucks for 3 cartridges so it was super cheap to print on
Jun 13, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828116414
Jun 13, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I would go with this one these days (Might even order that one...) but need to check the price of the toner before I buy if I can get the aftermarket cheap ones it's sold lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure even the cheap ones are gonna be like $50 lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only time I have to print stuff these days is when I ship stuff out and when I have to pay City income taxes lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz apparently my City still hasn't caught up to 2018 and allow online payments
Jun 13, 2018 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Everything should just go digital so we never have to print anything again
Jun 13, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828143364 Cheaper to buy this printer... The carts for it are under 20 bucks lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=MF244dw&N=-1&isNodeId=1
Jun 13, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that soon, with my new job being able to quickly and easily print out crap even in black and white could come in handy  (besides who doesn't love killing tree's?) lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5HH7CV3585&cm_re=MF244dw-_-9SIA5HH7CV3585-_-Product 10 pack of ink for 73 bucks, in printer ink land that is insanely cheap.
Jun 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm only 2400 pages per cart though, translation like 1,000 actual pages lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Compared to what they cost to make (like a few cents each) any price is expensive for ink cartridges
Jun 13, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh that's toner not ink
Jun 13, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pretty cheap then
Jun 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah ironically it looks better to my eyes than ink
Jun 13, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: hey psio
Jun 13, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: next, is pokemon cock?
Jun 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Jun 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't you get enough of that already  lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: nah, now i am missing the gen 1 games
Jun 13, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: then i will get some japanese versions
Jun 13, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: the sprites in the gen 1 japanese versions are fucking rad
Jun 13, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0WX-003B-002P9&cm_re=MF244dw-_-0WX-003B-002P9-_-Product lol when you buy Cannon's own toner...
Jun 13, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: hey psio, do toners also come with DRM bullshit?
Jun 13, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: like "your ink has been expired" and "empty ink"  "incompatible printer" chips and what not
Jun 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some do and that's the ones that are stupid expensive and you can't buy cheap 3rd party carts
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: ink cartridges, the DLC before DLC become a thing
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why I like that one printer I linked for 200 bucks... it's more expensive but the ink is under 10 bucks a cart making buying ink a worthwhile thing.
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: ho wait, nevermind, you can't download cartridges
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: THERE IS NO WEBSITE TO DOWNLOAD MORE INK
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: just ram :c
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: why can't i download ink
Jun 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it should be illegal but our governments no longer protect us...
Jun 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles also it's fun when one of those multi color cars runs out of like red and you can't tell it to just use the black for a black and white paper...
Jun 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: carts even
Jun 13, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: psio just use Petroleum as ink, i bet it still is cheaper
Jun 13, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: and when you done with the paper you can put it in your car gas tank
Jun 13, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it
Jun 13, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: yeah "printing black and white paper" "printer ran out of red"
Jun 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly with electric cars and like the plants that burn garbage to make electricity it kind of works out that way lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: i love when the old printers just warn you, let you still print color pictures and your photos look like a snapshat filter
Jun 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah that was still useful for things like directions  now it would just tell you to fuck off lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course now GPS is a thing and we can all live the good life lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dx.com/p/doogee-s60-ip68-waterproof-4g-phone-w-6gb-ram-64gb-rom-black-852481793?TC=USD&utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=en2018new
Jun 13, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: psio
Jun 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This phone has GPS AND GLONASS lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it open on a tab and am drooling on it  So tempted lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: now GPS is a thing  <<< think of that apple comercial girly boy asking "what's a gps"
Jun 13, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Thanks a lot Apple Maps..." lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: i can't wait for electic cars to come with bullshit like "car is out of mobile network, can't start the car"
Jun 13, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.intego.com/mac-security-blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/ecce-homo-maps-joke.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles "Google can't find your location, navigating to nearest store...." lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: "this electricity plug is not certifiqued by volkswaggen, can't charge it"
Jun 13, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Mc Donald's is having a 2 for 1 sale, would you like to go there now?" lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "No damn it I want to go to work!" lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: "please only use official volkswaggen tires" < trying to use a third party brand tyre with a built in chip
Jun 13, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably have a microphone and play commercials based on your phone conversations.... lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I wouldn't be surprised
Jun 13, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TPMS sensors are branded and DRM'ed so in part is already true lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (TPMS Tire Pressure Monitoring System)
Jun 13, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: brb off to the store to buy food lol
Jun 13, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: "the current car OS has expired" please upgrade to the lastest OS to be able to go to your job  << car company discontinued the car last a few days ago
Jun 13, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: some dude broke your headlight lamp in your smart car "the car os detected an accident, car is locked until a certified volkwaggen representative can unlock it"
Jun 13, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: note how the car has very tiny damage and it's just need the light shield replaced
Jun 13, 2018 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 13, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: sup sonic
Jun 13, 2018 6:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hello 
Jun 13, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: what have ya been doing
Jun 13, 2018 6:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not much
Jun 13, 2018 6:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just checking videos and stuff 
Jun 13, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: I had a nice shit
Jun 13, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 13, 2018 7:02 PM - Chary: Namco hype
Jun 13, 2018 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chary hype 
Jun 13, 2018 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wait, why namco hype?
Jun 13, 2018 7:06 PM - cearp: i hope namco are showing off a new mr driller... 
Jun 13, 2018 7:08 PM - migles: Krista hype ;O;
Jun 13, 2018 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: People play that game? 
Jun 13, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: sonic, i still play pokemon red
Jun 13, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: or any fucking classic game
Jun 13, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: and i do love retro youtubers
Jun 13, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: don't offend me
Jun 13, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: i have cearp port of mister driller still in my flashcart
Jun 13, 2018 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought mr.driller was a japan only game
Jun 13, 2018 7:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And I wasn't offending anyone
Jun 13, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: i drill kenenths mom every night
Jun 13, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: sonic mr driller actually had plenty of ports (like kentenths mom has her port always open for me)
Jun 13, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Driller
Jun 13, 2018 7:15 PM - Old: Mom ports.
Jun 13, 2018 7:18 PM - Old: Migles porn:  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2aVxNH6iN9I
Jun 13, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: old
Jun 13, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: you disapoint me
Jun 13, 2018 7:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o-O
Jun 13, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: here's kenenth mom's pants https://i.imgur.com/WfEHDHM.png
Jun 13, 2018 7:24 PM - Old: My first wife & high school guidance counselor said the same thing, migles.  
Jun 13, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: get back to school 
Jun 13, 2018 7:25 PM - Old: Rodney!
Jun 13, 2018 7:25 PM - Old: Those are nice pants!  Call ‘em pussy on pussy!
Jun 13, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: hey old
Jun 13, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: so i have 3 pokemon golds, 3 pokemon silvers, 2 crystals
Jun 13, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: tell your wife she sucks and my collection is better
Jun 13, 2018 7:30 PM - cearp: lol migles, nice you have a port of mr driller
Jun 13, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: got 1 of each boxed in very good condition
Jun 13, 2018 7:30 PM - cearp: and  Sonic Angel Knight - that hurts
Jun 13, 2018 7:30 PM - cearp: mr driller was all over the world
Jun 13, 2018 7:31 PM - cearp: i bought mr driller gbc, it's good!  migles
Jun 13, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: cearp, sadly it's not really my type of game
Jun 13, 2018 7:31 PM - cearp: damn that hurts migles
Jun 13, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: i am crazy over drill dozer, but its a plataformer and totally different game
Jun 13, 2018 7:31 PM - cearp: jesus the pain 
Jun 13, 2018 7:32 PM - cearp: i have that in my (small) collection, just because you can't emulate the rumble lol
Jun 13, 2018 7:32 PM - cearp: not played though
Jun 13, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: cearp >:C i understand why people love it ,and i agree its very cool, but it's not really my kind
Jun 13, 2018 7:33 PM - Old: Ohhhh, you silly kids with your Pokegamez  and mom ports!
Jun 13, 2018 7:33 PM - migles: old
Jun 13, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: tell ya wife i won, i have more games than her
Jun 13, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: and i didnt even tried
Jun 13, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: i just accidentally got them
Jun 13, 2018 7:35 PM - Old: Poke Carts?  I dunnooooo, man....she’s got a few handfuls, between all the lameass versions....
Jun 13, 2018 7:35 PM - Old: A few dozen, I’d estimate.
Jun 13, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: count them
Jun 13, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: i bet i got more
Jun 13, 2018 7:37 PM - Old: Counting them would be something I’d do if  I cared, though.   We ARE talking Pokestuff here, after all.  
Jun 13, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: i got 30 pokemon carts
Jun 13, 2018 7:37 PM - Old: She seems to have forsaken them as of late, instead favoring shitty iPad games & online stuff.
Jun 13, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: (31-32, stopped counting)
Jun 13, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: i got over 30 pokemon carts !
Jun 13, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: ho and 1 disc for the gamecube
Jun 13, 2018 7:38 PM - Old: 30, eh?  Not too shabby.  At $10-20 each on the bay, you could sell them all and get something REALLY fun!
Jun 13, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: Old, i just spent 100 bucks in 5 carts because one of them was complete in box
Jun 13, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: you would think i would sell them for 10 bucks each? >:C
Jun 13, 2018 7:40 PM - Old: Yikes.  Well, hey, we’ve all got our interests and hobbies, eh?
Jun 13, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: tell you what, i sell you my gba random games for 10 bucks each
Jun 13, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: the ones i sent a pm asking you about once
Jun 13, 2018 7:41 PM - Old: I did enjoy the pinball game, though.  Little rumble thing and all.
Jun 13, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: (heh i actually will make athread and sell them for 5 bucks+ shipping lol)
Jun 13, 2018 7:41 PM - Old: No thanks, man.  They’ve been dipping in value lately and we’ve already got plenty.
Jun 13, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: i need to get rid of my other gba games, to get more pokemon games :C
Jun 13, 2018 7:42 PM - Old: They’re pretty common in the wild around here.
Jun 13, 2018 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm bored 
Jun 13, 2018 7:42 PM - Old: Don’t you sell on eBay, as well?  Or just buy?
Jun 13, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: sonic, you are bored? i let you have fun and buy a pokemon cock edition in ebay for me
Jun 13, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: i just buy old
Jun 13, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: but i got several items i will actually sell because i have no need and they are just being abandoned...
Jun 13, 2018 7:43 PM - migles: i will make a thread in gbatemp to sell them, maybe someone could use them
Jun 13, 2018 7:44 PM - Old: That’s the trouble with 85% of the GB/GBA library; most of that shit barely fetches a few bucks each.  
Jun 13, 2018 7:44 PM - Old: Outside the Mario’s,
Jun 13, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: heh, its more about not putting them into the trash bin than money old
Jun 13, 2018 7:44 PM - Old: Zeldas, etc., that is.
Jun 13, 2018 7:45 PM - Old: I think the DS got the real shit end of the stick, though.  I can literally go through a BOX of loose DS games and not find a damned thing.
Jun 13, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: i could give them away for 1 dollar, if it was not for the trouble of shipping and the work of sending them trough the mail
Jun 13, 2018 7:46 PM - Old: Kiddie show crap, movie crap, educational crap, shovel ware crap....ugh
Jun 13, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: Old, download the entire rom set of GBC\GBA and you will see its not just the ds
Jun 13, 2018 7:46 PM - Old: Yep, good ol’ International shipping is what’s preventing me from doing any business with you.  Gotta be worth it,
Jun 13, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: yesterday i was testing random gbc games and look at this shit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC2yDHRod4o
Jun 13, 2018 7:47 PM - Old: I’ve got romsets, yep.  So much ‘Mary kate’ junk and similar.
Jun 13, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: its just like 5 micro games
Jun 13, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: you dont actually learn any shit lol
Jun 13, 2018 7:48 PM - migles: but then again if i remembered that show, it was cute but trash in general
Jun 13, 2018 7:48 PM - Old: Thankfully there are shining gems hidden in the feces.
Jun 13, 2018 7:49 PM - migles: like dora the explorer thing, i guess you kinda can learn some spanish with her, but other than that, it makes kids brain's retarted
Jun 13, 2018 7:49 PM - Old: “Retarted”?  Making more tarts?
Jun 13, 2018 7:51 PM - Old: Past my naptime....zzzzzz....
Jun 13, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: but you are old
Jun 13, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: btw how did you found this website and why do you stay on it lol
Jun 13, 2018 7:54 PM - Old: What a rude thing to say, migle.  My feelings, you’ve crushed them,
Jun 13, 2018 7:54 PM - Old: 
Jun 13, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: no really
Jun 13, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: i am curious
Jun 13, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: psio's account was created in 2011 and you know how old people go like "back in my day" and "i don't like change" so he stays here and is happy about it
Jun 13, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: however you did come this year
Jun 13, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: i am here for the same reason, i don't like change, i like here, and i am stubborn to try new sites
Jun 13, 2018 7:58 PM - Old: Don’t speak to me anymore, migle.  I hate you now for your insensitivity towards my advanced elder age!  
Jun 13, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: :c
Jun 13, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: but i am old too :c
Jun 13, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: you don't see? i am having a midlife crysis
Jun 13, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: all this pogymanz :c
Jun 13, 2018 7:59 PM - Old: I’m totally busting your balls, of course.  Lol. Dude, I’m here because I’m here.  I like video games.  And beating off.
Jun 13, 2018 8:00 PM - Old: What does it matter, really?  Who the fuck cares?  Damn, nearly 4 and no nap yet!  Tsk tsk tsk...
Jun 13, 2018 8:02 PM - Memoir: Go to sleep ya old fart
Jun 13, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: 4 am?
Jun 13, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: i will guess 4 PM because you are old and you take naps ;O;
Jun 13, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am back lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: psio
Jun 13, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida is getting hot out  lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: i have a little more than 31 pokemon carts :C
Jun 13, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles at least they are not STD's
Jun 13, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta catch em all! lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: they keep me away from stds
Jun 13, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: gotta protect them all
Jun 13, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles is building armor out of pokemon carts? Nothing will take my virginity!!! lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know your not virgin migles... 20 years in prison will do that to a man 
Jun 13, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: heheheheh 
Jun 13, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: fuck i just reallized
Jun 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95ukdivYD6E He mentions Pokemon about 8 words in lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: 30 of the same game, is a fuck toon
Jun 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: shit 30
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some of those sold like 10 million copies or something
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i was thinking i had like 20
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10,000,000,000? lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: but i counted them and i got a little over 30
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 3 too many lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: since the 3ds, ds gba gbc, currently only have 1 GB game
Jun 13, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: i have 30 carts
Jun 13, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: and 1 gamecube disc
Jun 13, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got some yellow and gold and a couple of other games lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: yellow is my next one
Jun 13, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: then i am missing just blue
Jun 13, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yellow is nice because then the UPS pee doesn't show lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: you need new jokes ;O;
Jun 13, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: what about "you need pokemon brown" "ups will steal the cart and poop inside the box, you will not notice a diffrence"
Jun 13, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo has to run out of colors eventually lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: they will probably run out of pixels to create new monsters
Jun 13, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The year is 2180 Nintendo has decided to release a new Pokemon game... Pokemon Shizzle Dizzle
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: psio you don't know?
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: they just start giving the pokemon names and stanp in the box
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sold at Buttfuckers!
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: "pokemon eevee and pokemon pikachu"
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sponsored by Brawndo lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: ho ho
Jun 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: maybe they do android
Jun 13, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: and start calling them by candy names
Jun 13, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: "pokemon oreo and pokemon marshmallow"
Jun 13, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: "pokemon kit kat and pokemon kat kit"
Jun 13, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon S&M
Jun 13, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pikachu used ball gag it was super effective!
Jun 13, 2018 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, Pikachu would use Car Battery To The Nipples 
Jun 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RNlxf5T
Jun 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom probably
Jun 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pikachu used testicular jump start!
Jun 13, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: psio that gif xD
Jun 13, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0L0lOLQ This ones gold too lol
Jun 13, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/clFWao8
Jun 13, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: how does 8 got children 
Jun 13, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe some dude had a weird foot fetish 
Jun 13, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: see
Jun 13, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: pokemon is a really futurist game
Jun 13, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLA7t3YTCXY
Jun 13, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: it was a transgender game back in 2000
Jun 13, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: before it was cool
Jun 13, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: i always found interesting how game freak to solve the confusion in trading with the silver and gold games, did go with "make the girl wear a boy costume"
Jun 13, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably wasn't confusion so much as it was the missing sprite from Gold/Silver
Jun 13, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: confusion because they could just let the girl in, and in the other gb it would show the boy
Jun 13, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: there was no technical issue
Jun 13, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine it just doesn't work that way
Jun 13, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: how so?
Jun 13, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I imagine the trade sequence in Crystal is slightly modified from Gold/Silver, and Gold/Silver couldn't pull the correct data unless it was shifted in Crystal's memory. This could be what the whole "changing gender" thing is for, it swaps the data in the memory from pointing to a female character etc etc to a male character, which is then "compatible" with G/S
Jun 13, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You probably didn't _need_ to change the sprite from a female to male, but maybe that's just the way the game data works?
Jun 13, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Considering the "primitive" engine used by G/S/C
Jun 13, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: hoo
Jun 13, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: yeah i was thinking you dont actually need to change the sprite
Jun 13, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: jsut tought they did that changing so it wouldn't get weird in one gba shows the girl and the other 2 boys
Jun 13, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: btw
Jun 13, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: if you trade one crystal with another, will it also swap sprites?
Jun 13, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, I don't think I've ever traded between two crystals before
Jun 13, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try in VBA, see what happens
Jun 13, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: i think it still does, sure
Jun 13, 2018 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it does, then my explanation is moot and it's just some fucky, sloppy coding lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use one of those save modify programs you can make them shiny or trans or what ever lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also give them moves they shouldn't have 
Jun 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Pikachu used Water Gun!"
Jun 13, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: the funny about having that usb cart reader is i can just dump my save easily
Jun 13, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: hey tom, what do you think about this? https://i.imgur.com/jP6jE4B.png
Jun 13, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: no shiny chikorita for you :c
Jun 13, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: weird
Jun 13, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: the emulator doesnt connect
Jun 13, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: in the config it detects and says its connected
Jun 13, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: but the game just goes please wait and your friend is not ready
Jun 13, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: will try some settings
Jun 13, 2018 9:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBpxVdpMBZk
Jun 13, 2018 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just made baked potatoes
Jun 13, 2018 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they weren't loaded 
Jun 13, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am about an hour away from home made Chili 
Jun 13, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fighting the wife she fucking sucks at cooking but will complain about it when it's done yet wants to have a say in how it's made.
Jun 13, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rinsed hamburger after cooking with water to remove fat AKA flavor... now wants to add hamburger in "at the end so it's not tough" lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao has no clue about slow cooked tender meat I guess...
Jun 13, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She is one of these people "I have an idea!!!" you must implement it! "You did it wrong!" lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No no honey your idea was counter to every known method and science of cooking...
Jun 13, 2018 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made steak for dinner today 
Jun 13, 2018 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Delicious, tasty steak 
Jun 13, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably didn't have a crazy back seat driver lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *envies Tom* lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fiancee knows I know more about cooking and such, which is why I almost always make dinner and bake goodies and such lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I wasn't diabetic I would so down a bottle of booze right now  I love Chili I hate crap chili 
Jun 13, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife tries to tell me she knows as much as me about cooking... It's highly delusional
Jun 13, 2018 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I WATCHED THIS VIDEO ON FACEBOOK THEREFORE I KNOW HOW TO COOK!"
Jun 13, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom was a college education dietitian, she trained me literally before I was 5 I could cook things....
Jun 13, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's worse than the video thing... my wife and me will watch the same video, I can retain like 95% of it depending on how much information is in the video... with her it might be 60-70% and the other % will be literally so wrong as to be scary
Jun 13, 2018 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I learned from Good Eats, mostly 
Jun 13, 2018 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good Eats is one of my favorite top cooking shows ever! I will even watch re runs of it.
Jun 13, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Tom he is making more of them!
Jun 13, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On that subject hmmm not sure I told you before or not... I think I did lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure I'm the one who told you lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was on a youtube Channel eating Hot wings and doing an interview with the guy and he said he was in production or something.
Jun 13, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soooo happy about that.
Jun 13, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some new Rick and Morty and I can die soon lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZzHRmI <--- A migles must see Gif lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The "supposed" air date for the new show is 2018, but we're halfway through and so far not a peep since he announced it back in September 2017 lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just hoping it ends up being late 2018 and not "eventually 2019" lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: tom
Jun 13, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I posted a gif file for you 
Jun 13, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/5wFWJEu
Jun 13, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: both girls both crystal
Jun 13, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: they need to change to boy sprite :C
Jun 13, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: OMG PSIO
Jun 13, 2018 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So then they probably didn't actually update the trading sequence at all and it's just a sloppy workaround
Jun 13, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: yeah :C
Jun 13, 2018 9:49 PM - migles: really sad you can't go with a girl even with another crystal
Jun 13, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: psio damn its been ages since i downloaded a gif
Jun 13, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: but this one fuck
Jun 13, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: 10/10
Jun 13, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sha rizel Google that name in pictures migles lol
Jun 13, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: not ginger
Jun 13, 2018 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jun 13, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vimeo.com/69942058
Jun 13, 2018 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: I had a bath, was too lazy and tired to shower normally
Jun 13, 2018 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Was nice
Jun 13, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: good night
Jun 13, 2018 10:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IGMLq9u#
Jun 13, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: My mom had one of those things that are supposed to exercise your muscles with electric shock
Jun 13, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: She didn't use it much
Jun 13, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can imagine why
Jun 13, 2018 10:31 PM - Veho: I had one of those, it was great for treating back pain.
Jun 13, 2018 10:34 PM - Veho: It won't get you in shape, though.
Jun 13, 2018 10:43 PM - SirNapkin1334: Hi
Jun 13, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qQmaN45.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/J9HDjVI.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 10:49 PM - Veho: Foamy seminal fluid may be a symptom of a more serious issue.
Jun 13, 2018 10:51 PM - Veho: JIZZ SHOULDN'T LOOK LIKE A MILKSHAKE
Jun 13, 2018 10:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DYAigEZ.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5cOeL91.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 10:57 PM - Veho: That's a goldfish.
Jun 13, 2018 10:57 PM - Veho: https://c1.staticflickr.com/4/3495/3276059366_78e33fdd9e_b.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 10:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aScRlBi.jpg
Jun 13, 2018 10:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/atNhupH
Jun 13, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xqmOMag
Jun 13, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DTEWu5K
Jun 13, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well those bruises are sure to send a message to his friends and family lol
Jun 13, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xqTu3LL
Jun 13, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hqdej5Q
Jun 13, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: That pokeyman thing is cool.
Jun 13, 2018 11:58 PM - Veho: Maymays on imagur are like hit songs on the radio. The popular ones get reposted to death, and every five or six posts some creepy guy is trying to give you a mixtape of his favourites.
Jun 13, 2018 11:59 PM - Veho: HEY LOOK AT MY MAYMAYS HAVE SEX WITH ME
Jun 14, 2018 12:01 AM - Veho: And people don't mind, looking at a favourite maymay is like listening to a favourite song and everyone is like I WILL NEVER NOT REBLOG THIS
Jun 14, 2018 12:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1XPNfTY.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 12:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/g2C9P38
Jun 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=green+african+ringneck+parrot&safe=off&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS801&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiovODN_dHbAhUSnlkKHQCIAREQsAQIKA&biw=1422&bih=682#imgdii=zt91RgbZFWepJM:&imgrc=JuxSEPkQYhju9M:
Jun 14, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had one of these when I was like 16  he was a bastard/great bird lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My and my brother and my mom and my grandpa all lived together at the time, depending on what day of the week he either loved you or wanted to destroy you lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm thinking back it seemed like Sunday was usually my day to be loved lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=green+african+ringneck+parrot&safe=off&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS801&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiovODN_dHbAhUSnlkKHQCIAREQsAQIKA&biw=1422&bih=682#imgrc=_
Jun 14, 2018 1:24 AM - Veho: The parrot is like "U WOT MATE"
Jun 14, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah he would bite the shit out of me sometimes  lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless I had like some berries or chicken or some sort of treat for him, then he would tolerate me a while I was feeding him.
Jun 14, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He/She (never did figure that out lol) on my good days would let me pick it up, ride around on my shoulder and play and all kinds of fun things, on my off day it just wanted my organs outside of my body lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:31 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TV_128Fz2g
Jun 14, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.johnsonville.com/products/firecracker-bratwurst.html I almost bought these at the store today lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reading the review I kind of regret not buying them lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sQuYh9fhwo
Jun 14, 2018 1:38 AM - Veho: Damn you PR I'm hungry and it's 3AM and there's nothing to eat here, and you keep showing me your wieners.
Jun 14, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK it's 10PM here I had Chili for dinner with corn bread and I wish I could eat something else  (I would kill for some ice cream or some shit lol)
Jun 14, 2018 2:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eBLT2TN.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 2:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F4b38dC.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 2:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3At28fq.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 14, 2018 3:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3J1xo6z.gifv


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 15, 2018)

Jun 14, 2018 4:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4gV5wjw.mp4
Jun 14, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Salad Snake? lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C4aprB4
Jun 14, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Secret SOup" lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 14, 2018 4:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/B3v3fJv
Jun 14, 2018 5:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aTuqXUy
Jun 14, 2018 6:14 AM - Lilith Valentine: panties
Jun 14, 2018 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wYW2R3N.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/v2Pone3.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RfxLyEA.jpg
Jun 14, 2018 8:29 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/3At28fq  <<< this is really good
Jun 14, 2018 9:32 AM - migles: i watched that movie like 5 times
Jun 14, 2018 10:57 AM - migles: i don't understand postal services at all
Jun 14, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: today in morning my tracking is saying "delivering"
Jun 14, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: the mail van just passed, didn't delivered a thing
Jun 14, 2018 12:37 PM - Flame: run mail man. run fast as you can !
Jun 14, 2018 12:54 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJ0xBCwkg3E
Jun 14, 2018 1:00 PM - migles: fucking ebay seller didn't give me feedback :c
Jun 14, 2018 1:15 PM - Localhorst86: i never give feedback on ebay, either. But then again, I mostly buy from commercial sellers with thousands of feedback points already
Jun 14, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: you suck local horst >:C
Jun 14, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: it just takes a few seconds to give feedback
Jun 14, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: i have 5 points feedback >:C (only purshaced like 5 things)
Jun 14, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: yey boktai arrived 
Jun 14, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: the mail dude took 10 minutes to give me the package <.< he didn't know what he was suposed to do
Jun 14, 2018 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably wasn't sure if he had to piss or jerk off into the package this time 
Jun 14, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: lel
Jun 14, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: theese plastic sealed bags are too fancy
Jun 14, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: it would survive a tornado
Jun 14, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: tom what about you crapbooks? arrived?
Jun 14, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, Goodwill takes like a legit week to even ship shit out
Jun 14, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying
Jun 14, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably won't be here until like next thursday lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: so you pay premium for shipping and even have to wait a week for them to send it
Jun 14, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep lol
Jun 14, 2018 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking stupid
Jun 14, 2018 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh whatever
Jun 14, 2018 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I paid $13 for the Crapbooks, and $12 for the shipping 
Jun 14, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: 25 for a shit laptop 
Jun 14, 2018 2:02 PM - migles: sadly you can't be sure it has the gpu you wanted
Jun 14, 2018 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, $25 for two Crapbooks marked as "Parts and Repair" is actually kinda decent lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, the equivalent on eBay, even if they're both super shitty, would probably be like $50-$60 easy
Jun 14, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: but they are ancient :C
Jun 14, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: but yeah
Jun 14, 2018 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they have Apple on the front, so even when they're ancient they're overpriced ;O;
Jun 14, 2018 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBF though, even these ancient Crapbooks make decent "budget" laptops
Jun 14, 2018 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For having like 10 year old hardware, the various supported OSX version still run really well
Jun 14, 2018 2:22 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Eid Al Fitri @ Selamat Hari Raya Aidil Fitri! 
Jun 14, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom there is an i5 Crapbook on there but it's like super high right now lol I am sure
Jun 14, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53644115
Jun 14, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 41 dollars and 31 dollars shipping lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Says it's a C2D Psi, not an i5 lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also water damaged, so fuck that lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other one must have sold lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Water usually means soda or something nasty 
Jun 14, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did see a fair few newer Crapbooks that were buy it now for like $60-$75 and such, which is pretty decent for newer ones
Jun 14, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually just had a HDD missing, or maybe 2GB of RAM or something lol
Jun 14, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly all gone by now
Jun 14, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, looks like this is the only one left of the 5 or 6 I saw: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53840137
Jun 14, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took the damn RAM out of it 
Jun 14, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like they probably tried to grab the HDD, too, since it looks barely held together
Jun 14, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't Apple RAM like hard to replace or finicky about the RAM?
Jun 14, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On the newer ones, probably, the older ones it's pretty easy
Jun 14, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to pull the battery, and then unscrew a little metal strip thing to get to it
Jun 14, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Core+2+Duo+RAM+Replacement/512 < Like that
Jun 14, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53655086
Jun 14, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's probably one of the ones with shitty integrated graphics
Jun 14, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aren't they all? lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The cheaper ones all do, but the ones that usually have like an i7 and such will have a dedicated GPU
Jun 14, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'd have like AMD HD Radeon 6xxxM series GPUs and such
Jun 14, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53641407 G3 Laptop Tom lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://support.apple.com/en-us/ht202823 < Ah, there's a list of them lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, I got my iBook G4, so that's shit ;O;
Jun 14, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 600Mhz of PPC? power? lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine has 1.42ghz of PPC power ;O;
Jun 14, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 1.5GB of blazing fast DDR RAM ;O;
Jun 14, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I got the gravity gun last night in FarCry 5... weird lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a 60GB 4200RPM potato IDE HDD ;O;
Jun 14, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alien artifacts and the guy was teleported and I got his shoes as a quest item... don't know what to do with those lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also getting so tired of getting abducted and rescued lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I know what Princess feels like...
Jun 14, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I killed like 40 guys when I was marked, they where supposed to shoot me with some drug bullets or something.... But even if you don't get shot and you leave the area it just gets you anyway 
Jun 14, 2018 3:15 PM - DinohScene: iBook G4 ftw!
Jun 14, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No way to fight out of it lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:15 PM - DinohScene: also 1.42 Ghz 1.5 GB RAM
Jun 14, 2018 3:16 PM - DinohScene: going to put a 64 GB mSATA or 128 GB mSATA in it
Jun 14, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh Good morning or Afternoon 
Jun 14, 2018 3:16 PM - DinohScene: see what's cheaper
Jun 14, 2018 3:16 PM - DinohScene: afternoon~
Jun 14, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine has been sitting in a box pretty much since a couple months after I got it 
Jun 14, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe one of those new fancy hybrid drives Dinoh?
Jun 14, 2018 3:17 PM - DinohScene: nah, it's a PATA port anyway
Jun 14, 2018 3:17 PM - DinohScene: so why not max it out to what it can
Jun 14, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dx.com/p/doogee-bl7000-android-7-0-4g-phone-w-4gb-ram-64gb-rom-black-852477930 Meanwhile a phone is way faster now  lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:17 PM - DinohScene: mine is in use
Jun 14, 2018 3:18 PM - DinohScene: either by me or me bf
Jun 14, 2018 3:18 PM - DinohScene: mostly to keep tabs on ticksheets for games we 100%
Jun 14, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh you play FarCry 5 yet?
Jun 14, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might get 100% on it... damn cultists lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you can buy the .50 game is on easy mode  lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Silencer makes it easier yet again lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:20 PM - DinohScene: and light browsing that is
Jun 14, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never got past killing the first leader myself lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:20 PM - DinohScene: I haven't played any Farcry since Farcry 1
Jun 14, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I don't think I have killed any of them yet... doing all the weird side quests
Jun 14, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did liberate a LOT of stuff though even captured the guys house, he was pissed about that
Jun 14, 2018 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I nearly 100%'d 4, and since 5 plays nearly the same as 4 I just got bored of it lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: hm, 120 GB Kingston UV500 mSATA for 40 quid
Jun 14, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I skipped 4 almost entirely lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh not bad at all 
Jun 14, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: think I'll get that one once money permits
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: mSATA to IDE adapter
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: slotting it into the iBook, restoring a backup and done
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aliexpress probably has those for like 5 bucks
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: plenty of space and I never have to worry about a HDD dying
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: or the shitty Zheino IDE SSD being shitty
Jun 14, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like what I want to do to my original Xbox
Jun 14, 2018 3:25 PM - DinohScene: also an SSD?
Jun 14, 2018 3:25 PM - Voxel: Is 99 quid for a 480GB SSD any good these days? Would it depend what brand it is?
Jun 14, 2018 3:25 PM - DinohScene: depends on the brand Vox
Jun 14, 2018 3:25 PM - DinohScene: also, hey vox!
Jun 14, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh maybe you would be the one to ask about that, I have seen mixed reports.... IDE to SATA adapter do I have to have to flash my firmware?
Jun 14, 2018 3:26 PM - Voxel: Hey Dinoh!  And yeah, the one I'm looking at is a PNY CS900
Jun 14, 2018 3:26 PM - DinohScene: a kingwin SATA to IDE adapter is proven to work
Jun 14, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet it has to do with locking the drive hmmm so probably.
Jun 14, 2018 3:26 PM - DinohScene: PNY... I think I heard of that name before
Jun 14, 2018 3:26 PM - DinohScene: idk, I wouldn't get it tho, the more obscure the brand..
Jun 14, 2018 3:27 PM - DinohScene: me pa has a Samsung evo SSD in his pc
Jun 14, 2018 3:27 PM - DinohScene: me meself have an (old new stock) OCZ Vertex 2 60 GB in me server
Jun 14, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/ < You can check here to see how decent the SSD is Voxel
Jun 14, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 480GB SSD SanDisk Ultra II lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:29 PM - DinohScene: me Win 98 lappy has a 32 GB Zheino IDE SSD
Jun 14, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://ssd.userbenchmark.com/SanDisk-Ultra-II-480GB/Rating/3473
Jun 14, 2018 3:29 PM - DinohScene: tho.. I think the SSD died or the lappy has a problem (IBM T20)
Jun 14, 2018 3:30 PM - DinohScene: normal lappy has a hybrid drive, an oldie hybrid that is
Jun 14, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows 98 on a SSD? That sounds either amazing or a pain in the butt lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I put an IDE to SD Card adapter in my Windows 98 Toshiba 1625CDT 
Jun 14, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: okay, boktai is frustating to play XD
Jun 14, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: it requres really direct sunlight
Jun 14, 2018 3:31 PM - DinohScene: Boktai is amazing
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: it is dinoh, just received my copy
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - DinohScene: yeh I plan to install a mSATA in me Win 98 lappy as well
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - DinohScene: but the IBM T20s suffer from a blink of death or some weird issue
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just use a laser pointer on it  lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - Voxel: Thanks Tom. Looks like most of the PNY drives are very meh...
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - DinohScene: so.. idk, I'm kinda looking for a new Pentium 3 lappy
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: but dinoh, playing it without "cheats" and using real sunlgiht is frustating :C i barely can see anything outside
Jun 14, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: psio, does a lazer pointer work?
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably but might damage the sensor lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: i tried it with 2 different flashlights in the sensor, it doesn't budge
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fleshlights are not strong enough
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - DinohScene: pff, sensor patch and playing it on a PSP Go is superior
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - DinohScene: hell, play it on a 1k Vita
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - DinohScene: glorious OLED
Jun 14, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: theese ones i got are pretty strong, i mean, one is my phone flash lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: maybe the sensor needs heat, which flashlights don't produce
Jun 14, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh I just use my tablet and I think the camera can be uses as a sensor or just cheats to manually control it.
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: psio, i dont think emulators are that fancy, or are they?
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - DinohScene: I think I'll play that game once on me cube on me telly
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: of course you can use cheats\modified rom
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: on DraStic they are migles  lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: dinoh :C give me a gamecube with player :c
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Microphone works in games and everythin
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: that's a DS emulator psio
Jun 14, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: this game is for gba
Jun 14, 2018 3:36 PM - DinohScene: I have a cube with XenoGC chip
Jun 14, 2018 3:36 PM - DinohScene: I kinda want a new one
Jun 14, 2018 3:36 PM - DinohScene: without chip
Jun 14, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah depends on the GBA emulator I did managed to get RetroArch working perfectly once I switched to Android 5.0 lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got like 5 GBA emulators to choose from.
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: psio i bet none of them is smart enoguh to use the camera as solar sensor
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh get a BC Wii? (oohhh no GBA player port thing,,,)
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - DinohScene: got 2 BC Wii's ;p
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - DinohScene: one with a Sundriver and one without a drive
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I send it is as an idea give them a week  lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: dinoh for how much you can get a gamecube?
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - DinohScene: ehh
Jun 14, 2018 3:37 PM - DinohScene: no clue tbh
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameCubes are dirt cheap here right now
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - DinohScene: say 30-40 quid
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: i tried to bid in one in ebay, from germany but of course it went over it
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like less than 50 bucks unless you want some special edition one
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: just 40?
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: ho nvm right, i was looking for the gameboy player with disc complete lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - DinohScene: I can quickly check
Jun 14, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah migles at one point when the Wii was full BC and on shelves I think they where like 25 dollars?
Jun 14, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: *of course i didn't win it
Jun 14, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles the player is expensive because nobody likes the GBA and it sold like crap  lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:39 PM - DinohScene: one in bad condition is 15 quid
Jun 14, 2018 3:39 PM - DinohScene: one in good condition is 40
Jun 14, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: psio, the disc is what it is explensive
Jun 14, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chinese knock off might exist lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: the player can be easily found lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: how much is a xeno modchip dinoh?
Jun 14, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: i wish there was a way to mod the gamecube like the ps2.. with just software in the memory card
Jun 14, 2018 3:41 PM - DinohScene: XenoGCs? pff they go for less then 5 quid per chip if I'm not mistaken
Jun 14, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: xeno is not a replacement drive rihgt? you can continue to use official discs?
Jun 14, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Game-Boy-Player/dp/B000090W86 50 bucks here complete lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:41 PM - DinohScene: migs, GC has game exploits
Jun 14, 2018 3:41 PM - DinohScene: only thing you need is a SDGecko to load homebrew
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but then you need the network adapter Dinoh to send the games over?
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I rememberthat
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - DinohScene: nope
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah with new SD cards being huge I guess you could load them up that way lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - DinohScene: store them on the SD card in the SDGecko, boot up Swiss and you can play backups
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: dinoh the thing is, i hate swap stuff :C dont like to wear out my discs and the process of swaping :C
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - DinohScene: and homebrew
Jun 14, 2018 3:42 PM - DinohScene: no need to swap migs
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:41 AM - migles: xeno is not a replacement drive rihgt? you can continue to use official discs? < No, it's just a little modchip that attaches to the drives PCB
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: ho right
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Allows you to run burned discs and such
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - DinohScene: just boot into a game in the drive (retail game) load the exploit off off a GC memcard and let it boot to swiss
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some Wiikey's I think you can use those on the GameCube too lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: how is compatibility and stuff in loading from sd gecko?
Jun 14, 2018 3:43 PM - DinohScene: more then decent
Jun 14, 2018 3:44 PM - DinohScene: just google Swiss gamecube
Jun 14, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: wiikeys are just a sd card passtrough device psio IIRC
Jun 14, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles nahhh WiiKey's trick the drive into loading anything lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yeah it's legit LOLZ"
Jun 14, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: heh, gamecube will be for later this year or probably next
Jun 14, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Pokemon-XD-Gale-Darkness-Gamecube/dp/B0009Z3MGA/ref=pd_sim_63_6?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0009Z3MGA&pd_rd_r=5b1b787c-6fe9-11e8-89b6-23c455908df8&pd_rd_w=gmtcY&pd_rd_wg=jJsTH&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=7967298517161621930&pf_rd_r=GNCV5RMK9NQKAZQKJ2EW&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=GNCV5RMK9NQKAZQKJ2EW
Jun 14, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can get that Pokemans
Jun 14, 2018 3:46 PM - migles: wtf 160?
Jun 14, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: i can get it for like 15 bucks
Jun 14, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: the collosseum sucks ass :c
Jun 14, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: i quit from trying to finish it, i fucking hate it
Jun 14, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: i hope XD is much better, i think it will be my next game
Jun 14, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose that depends on what you didn't like about Colosseum
Jun 14, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XD is part 2? I think.. I never played them lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's one of those "5 year later!" sequels, where you play as a different protagonist from the first game
Jun 14, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: collosseum is the XD prequell
Jun 14, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: or better saying XD is collosseum sequell
Jun 14, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: so it might be better
Jun 14, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: and the fact the story is about a shadow lugia, makes me interested
Jun 14, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you can't call it a prequel because XD came out after Colosseum lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: ho, i tought you could still call it that b
Jun 14, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, a prequel means it's a new release that takes place before an already existing release
Jun 14, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: okay
Jun 14, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is Pokeconfusing lol
Jun 14, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: ho right
Jun 14, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: i need to replace my pkmn crystall battery
Jun 14, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: i need to mod it
Jun 14, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Regarding XD though, I think it's a better game than Colosseum
Jun 14, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile back at Pikachu's Love Dungeon Ash is getting whipped 
Jun 14, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: tom i hate what they did in colloseum where if you exit and enter an area the same trainers challenge you for a battle like you never defeated them again
Jun 14, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That happens in XD, IIRC
Jun 14, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, you have to talk them to first after exiting the area to rebattle them
Jun 14, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: its really annoying i was trying to explore places i might missed or new stuff appeared, and damn, i got 5 trainers in a row even touht i did that area and battled them before
Jun 14, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: nice
Jun 14, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: hoo
Jun 14, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: in colloseum they stop you
Jun 14, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: if i exit and enter, the area, they spot me and battle me again
Jun 14, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice because it lets you grind shit if you have shit pogyz, or help you release the shadow pogyz and such
Jun 14, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, that shit is annoying
Jun 14, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: yeah it is, but its really frustrating and shit when they come to you :C
Jun 14, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: and then i never know when a person is either for talk or battle
Jun 14, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: in towns
Jun 14, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: a few of them actually ask if i want a battle, which is really nice
Jun 14, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: i was in the part to catch suicune
Jun 14, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: fuck that shit is too frustating
Jun 14, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: if he uses a shadow move, and is low hp he kills himself
Jun 14, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: there is no false swipe
Jun 14, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: wasted all my balls
Jun 14, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: even with sleep and low hp
Jun 14, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: then kills himself
Jun 14, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: at least i can waste my turn with call, because with 2 pokemons i have 2 turns, and can't throw 2 pokeballs lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/06/14/1553255/another-day-another-intel-cpu-security-hole-lazy-state
Jun 14, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: at this time i am suspicious intel is making thoose flaws so they can sell new processors with them fixed
Jun 14, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: PFFFF
Jun 14, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/EHjLHN6
Jun 14, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: 
Jun 14, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry migles there will be a software patch that will make your system 5% slower... lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: combined with the other 3 that each will make your system 5% slower..... how much slower are AMD chips? lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to start seeing games run at the same FPS on either brand 
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: psio
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: you did this
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: check picture
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: i don't know how, but you did that
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: i am mad
Jun 14, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Jun 14, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: i hope you enjoy
Jun 14, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: you broke it
Jun 14, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used quantum lasers to shoot antiprotons into the sun in a way that would send them to your sensor 
Jun 14, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: i tried the lazer pointer thing psio
Jun 14, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: and bam
Jun 14, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: you know how much money just went down the trash?
Jun 14, 2018 4:32 PM - T-hug: Russia 3 nil
Jun 14, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: zero, because this is a rom i forgot to patch and throwed the error, and i tought it would be funny to prank you
Jun 14, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: ;O;
Jun 14, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xyAkzET
Jun 14, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: LOL
Jun 14, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: how doesn't he realize the shake comes from the back?
Jun 14, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was wondering that myself.... I have been fishing more than one time... and that wouldn't work on me even the 1st time lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if you never and I mean ever picked up a fishing pole (or maybe just never got a bite?) maybe? lol
Jun 14, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RDP3GGK Perfectly good food going to waste 
Jun 14, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/i5utw6u.mp4 This is how you steal bacon.
Jun 14, 2018 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jun 14, 2018 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't steal bacon you guy 
Jun 14, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But free Bacon!
Jun 14, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn just had a small pebble come out of my knee lol almost 30 years later still spitting out pieces (bad bike accident when I was like 16)
Jun 14, 2018 5:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's free cause you stole it you guy 
Jun 14, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO8Cz-9qKTI
Jun 14, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic Angel Knight Bacon want's to be free didn't you see the video  lol
Jun 14, 2018 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTzcCsKEU-E 
Jun 14, 2018 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No i didn't 
Jun 14, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Mr Ovulator
Jun 14, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: windows update gave me a message saying windows is a service
Jun 14, 2018 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It is, you get service of looking through to the outside world from your bedroom :yu
Jun 14, 2018 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guy 
Jun 14, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: but i want a product
Jun 14, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: not a service :C
Jun 14, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles Windows 10 supposedly will be the last version of Windows and from now on will be on a rolling update schedule.
Jun 14, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What that means for hardware is eventually I think you will need to buy new Windows 10 copies when your old machine (tied to your current license) cannot be updated to keep up with the current version....
Jun 14, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like I think there will be different versions of Windows but the name will just stay Windows 10 lol
Jun 14, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pSpNfFR
Jun 14, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/COyMaDQ
Jun 14, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn migles is gonna need a water proof keyboard lol
Jun 14, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gives new meaning to the function "Sticky Keys" lol
Jun 14, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: 
Jun 14, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone know where i can find a SSD M.2 USB converter? 
Jun 14, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird the power went out at my house lol
Jun 14, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The last hurricane my power never went out, even though like 1 billion people lost power for weeks.... perfectly sunny day? Power out lol
Jun 14, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I guess given the choice at least I could just hit the beach instead of sitting inside lol
Jun 14, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anybody? 
Jun 14, 2018 7:55 PM - Old: Never heard of the device, but they appear to be plentiful and cheap....  https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=ssd+m.2+usb&_sacat=0
Jun 14, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old I can see those being useful down the road when I have like some spare M.2 drives laying around I can convert into large fast thumb drives sort of lol
Jun 14, 2018 8:10 PM - Old: No idea, man.  Not my forte.  No clue what they even are, heh.
Jun 14, 2018 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old I can see those being useful down the road when I have like some spare M.2 drives laying around I can convert into large fast thumb drives sort of lol < I feel like by the time anyone would have "extra" M.2 drives, we'll have MBs with lots of M.2 slots lol
Jun 14, 2018 8:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @Old
Jun 14, 2018 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea why anyone would want to put an M.2  drive in a USB enclosure anyways, seems like an awfully expensive waste of money
Jun 14, 2018 8:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They are useful for converting a SSD To a usb. If you upgrade internal storage, you can still make use of the old one 
Jun 14, 2018 8:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I plan to upgrade my SSD storage but I need one to use as usb so i can clone my storage to the new one.
Jun 14, 2018 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now i just need to find a software that can help me clone my old to the new one 
Jun 14, 2018 8:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can view shot box from the home screen 
Jun 14, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: tom
Jun 14, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: an usb enclosure for a m.2 drive is really usefull for when your pc doesn't work and you need a way to connect your m.2 to backup data
Jun 14, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: but you already know that ;
Jun 14, 2018 9:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does he? 
Jun 14, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: hey
Jun 14, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: what is better to play in strong sunlight, a backlight gba or a gba without a light at all?
Jun 14, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: its been like 15+ years since i played in a game boy color or first model advance, i forgot how good are thoose for sunlight
Jun 14, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: my phone has to be full brighness to be able to see outside
Jun 14, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just play it however you feel most comfortable
Jun 14, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If it was me, it be gamecube player 
Jun 14, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or a emulator, like on wii or pc or android.
Jun 14, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I prefer backlit screen 
Jun 14, 2018 9:29 PM - Old: Emulation sensation.
Jun 14, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sucks that it use more power for the battery but at least I'm not obligated to play at a limited restrictions of time or day or well lit areas 
Jun 14, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Especially the SUPER BRIGHT GBA SP
Jun 14, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or go super old school and use worm light 
Jun 14, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: watching a youtube tutorial
Jun 14, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: kiddo explains: so, this is really easy to do for novices (noobs)
Jun 14, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: kiddo does a really shit job in is tutorial
Jun 14, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: seriously
Jun 14, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: if you gonna make a tutorial and say it's super easy, damn.. do a propper job...
Jun 14, 2018 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Sonic, regarding something to clone your disk, use this: https://www.acronis.com/en-us/personal/true-image-features/imaging/ < Just choose the free one, works fine.
Jun 14, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mt76noL
Jun 14, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: seriously
Jun 14, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: my shutdown button is "update and shutdown"
Jun 14, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: has been 3 shutdowns and stupid windows doesn't finish updates
Jun 14, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: it just turns off
Jun 14, 2018 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Thanks Tom 
Jun 14, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: i use this sonic https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree
Jun 14, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: good to create images of hdds
Jun 14, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: cya folks
Jun 14, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power has been off and on like 3 times now maybe it will stay on this time lol
Jun 14, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the AC is cooling the house off this time lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/UzFFK2dXgXg?t=32 LOL
Jun 14, 2018 11:07 PM - Veho: Autotune is a blight  
Jun 14, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slayer with Wham who would have guessed lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVELpokOD6s Veho LOL
Jun 14, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The horrific thing is... I kind of like these mixes... lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:12 PM - Veho: They are definitely interesting.
Jun 14, 2018 11:12 PM - Veho: A song in a different arrangement.
Jun 14, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am looking at the Channel and I don't know what song to listen too next lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leaning towards Micheal Jackson or ACDC lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SNPbxi0r0 RATT + Marvin Gay lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE0bQ7WQF9c Heh lol
Jun 14, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ7kYo64eO8
Jun 14, 2018 11:28 PM - Old: Shit, it's nearly 7:30 and I'm without beer!!
Jun 14, 2018 11:31 PM - Seriel: yo
Jun 14, 2018 11:32 PM - Old: Oy
Jun 14, 2018 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TOY
Jun 14, 2018 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 14, 2018 11:44 PM - Old: The beer has arrived!
Jun 15, 2018 12:29 AM - DinohScene: Oh god, scene drama again
Jun 15, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh what was it this time?
Jun 15, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like did some one leak again? lol
Jun 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or take credit for someone else's work or was it more fake hax again? lol
Jun 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would guess more child porn related crap but that probably would only happen once lol
Jun 15, 2018 12:39 AM - DinohScene: idk, some fool has a grudge against TX and GaryOPA or w/e
Jun 15, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rIfve84
Jun 15, 2018 1:09 AM - Lilith Valentine: Sounds dumb
Jun 15, 2018 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lilith was here 
Jun 15, 2018 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But why, no one had panties to steal here. 
Jun 15, 2018 1:21 AM - Lilith Valentine: I know there are panties hidden somewhere
Jun 15, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ot
Jun 15, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's a thong you gotta dig deep!
Jun 15, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2018 1:28 AM - Lilith Valentine: Butts 乁(⪰◡⪯)ㄏ
Jun 15, 2018 2:43 AM - VinsCool: Butts > Boobs
Jun 15, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool  hey


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 16, 2018)

Jun 15, 2018 4:01 AM - VinsCool: HEYYYY
Jun 15, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just finished up my first cultist guy in FarCry 5 the guy with the plane lol
Jun 15, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I had to bail from my plane and take him down with .50 cal it worked great lol
Jun 15, 2018 5:47 AM - Chary: Howdy pardners. How y'all doin
Jun 15, 2018 5:47 AM - Chary: Felt weird to be in California and not hear y'all used ever 2 words.
Jun 15, 2018 5:47 AM - Chary: every*
Jun 15, 2018 6:01 AM - Localhorst86: y'all can suck my <user has been banned for this post>
Jun 15, 2018 6:02 AM - kenenthk: I saw an apple maps vehicle where I work I wanted to flip them off
Jun 15, 2018 6:35 AM - Chary: So you'd be recorded forever like that?
Jun 15, 2018 6:35 AM - Localhorst86: why do these chinese spam bots always appear at roughly the same time?
Jun 15, 2018 8:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94CozNqV0Zk
Jun 15, 2018 8:21 AM - Veho: Maybe they work at a spam mill and start at 8AM every day?
Jun 15, 2018 8:22 AM - Veho: That movie up there? 80% on Rotten Tomatoes.
Jun 15, 2018 8:23 AM - Veho: Let that sink in.
Jun 15, 2018 9:34 AM - Minox: work hours for low-wage asian countries
Jun 15, 2018 9:34 AM - Minox: that's most likely why
Jun 15, 2018 10:58 AM - AlanJohn: Any update on the Digimon leaks?
Jun 15, 2018 11:04 AM - Localhorst86: we gave them diapers so they'd stop leaking
Jun 15, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: digimon?
Jun 15, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: that still exists?
Jun 15, 2018 11:12 AM - Localhorst86: edgy pokemon
Jun 15, 2018 11:15 AM - migles: to be honest, angewoman was very hot
Jun 15, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: it was amusing that every digimon name ends with "mon"
Jun 15, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: i wish pokemon did the same thing lol
Jun 15, 2018 11:39 AM - Localhorst86: it's statements like that that made me file for divorce
Jun 15, 2018 12:43 PM - Lilith Valentine: Octolings woomy!!!
Jun 15, 2018 12:53 PM - Old: Sounds like a dire medical condition.
Jun 15, 2018 1:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: They say woomy!
Jun 15, 2018 1:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: I love octolings
Jun 15, 2018 1:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: And this just made them cuter
Jun 15, 2018 1:12 PM - Old: "Octoling"  =  baby octopi?
Jun 15, 2018 1:12 PM - Voxel: Have you not played Splatoon?
Jun 15, 2018 1:13 PM - Old: Nah, but I'm aware of it.  I have no interest in it.
Jun 15, 2018 1:24 PM - DinohScene: I played Splatoon a few times
Jun 15, 2018 1:24 PM - DinohScene: until the game constantly dropped me in lvl 50 or w/e the highest level is matches
Jun 15, 2018 1:24 PM - DinohScene: not much fun if you've got severely underpowered weapons n what not
Jun 15, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: ohyeh, not to forget cheaters
Jun 15, 2018 1:45 PM - Old: I saw a magazine ad and a brief video.  Looks like generic 90s Nickelodeon characters playing with paint/water guns.  Easy pass.
Jun 15, 2018 1:47 PM - DinohScene: it's fun
Jun 15, 2018 1:47 PM - DinohScene: doesn't beat Conker L&R tho
Jun 15, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spittoon  lol
Jun 15, 2018 1:59 PM - Old: I always intended to try that Conker N64 game.  One day...
Jun 15, 2018 2:02 PM - Memoir: Soooooon
Jun 15, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old it's a great game, it's also on the original Xbox but they censored it for some reason.
Jun 15, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for the few minutes I played it seemed great? lol
Jun 15, 2018 2:10 PM - Old: I've enjoyed cartoony/mascot games, but I really just want more RE4, sigh.
Jun 15, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: i need daddy ping
Jun 15, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: i am being abused by switch owners
Jun 15, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RE4 is my jam I own it on like 3 systems so far lol
Jun 15, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles are they using Switches on you lol
Jun 15, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: they are saying mean words to me in the internet about how nintendo is good and the switch is a powerfull system
Jun 15, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: THE INCREDIBLES 2 COME OUT TODAY???
Jun 15, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: in here only comes in like 10 days
Jun 15, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: to the torrents!
Jun 15, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w5wyuXr
Jun 15, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: i like that position ;O;
Jun 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Depravo: It starts.
Jun 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/w5wyuXr
Jun 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Veho: GOD DAMMIT PSI
Jun 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Veho: My shitbox doesn't refresh for a few minutes and you post all the maymays.
Jun 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Veho: That's it, I'm outta here.
Jun 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Veho: ;O;
Jun 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Veho: (Going to the store.)
Jun 15, 2018 4:47 PM - Depravo: Look at the pretty colours! https://i.imgur.com/KyeyyU1.jpg
Jun 15, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy Switch piracy eyyyy
Jun 15, 2018 5:06 PM - Voxel: I hear saving is broken tho :/
Jun 15, 2018 5:09 PM - Minox: I want a Switch, but not too interested in piracy tbh
Jun 15, 2018 5:09 PM - Minox: I would want to mess around with making homebrew though
Jun 15, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some people say saving worked for them, others say it hasn't so I dunno lol
Jun 15, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just ran a quick test with Mario + Rabbids and then that was it lol
Jun 15, 2018 5:12 PM - Depravo: Fuck you. I'm not having my glorious bruise overshadowed by some scummy piracy pikeys.
Jun 15, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Glorious?
Jun 15, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like a bitch bruise to me ;O;
Jun 15, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it ain't swollen 3x it's size than nobody cares ;O;
Jun 15, 2018 5:13 PM - Depravo: It's not bad for me. Usually I don't bruise easily.
Jun 15, 2018 5:16 PM - Minox: I get a couple of smaller wounds a week lol
Jun 15, 2018 5:16 PM - Minox: happens rather often during summer when climbing
Jun 15, 2018 5:17 PM - Depravo: I got mine using a bullworker inexpertly .
Jun 15, 2018 5:19 PM - Minox: bullworker?
Jun 15, 2018 5:20 PM - Old: Slang for giant dildo.
Jun 15, 2018 5:20 PM - Old: Nah, it's a piece of workout equipment.
Jun 15, 2018 5:21 PM - Minox: This?
Jun 15, 2018 5:21 PM - Minox: http://web.comhem.se/~u78181094/Test/Bullworker%20bruch.jpg
Jun 15, 2018 5:21 PM - Old: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-70s-Bullworker-Full-Body-Workout-Portable-Home-Gym-Isometric-Exerciser/323293224586?hash=item4b45c71e8a:g:G2IAAOSwZshaytSE
Jun 15, 2018 5:21 PM - Old: Yep.  My brothers had them in the 70s.  They work, if you stick to it.
Jun 15, 2018 5:23 PM - Minox: seen a couple of pictures of them in older comic books but never seen one in real life
Jun 15, 2018 5:24 PM - Depravo: This one to be precise. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bullworker-Classic-Workout-Isometric-Equipment/dp/B001I1K6E0
Jun 15, 2018 5:25 PM - Old: I had to leave one behind at a yard sale recently.  When I tried to pump it, the inner spring had rusted to the point of red dust.  Sad.
Jun 15, 2018 5:25 PM - Depravo: I was doing some kind of tricep push down thing and I trapped my skin in the telescopic bit.
Jun 15, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Most things work if you stick to it,
Jun 15, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: How is that actually used? It's got handles all over
Jun 15, 2018 5:34 PM - Depravo: I'm sticking to it so far but I've only had it a week.
Jun 15, 2018 5:35 PM - Depravo: You either push the handles in or pull the cables apart.
Jun 15, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: But the cables have one handle on one side and 2 on the other
Jun 15, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Do you need 3 arms?
Jun 15, 2018 5:36 PM - Depravo: No but some exercises need two on the same side.
Jun 15, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Interesting
Jun 15, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: Some need one on each side.
Jun 15, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've seen the basic thing that just has the handles in the ends
Jun 15, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Guess this is based on that
Jun 15, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: I'm no expert. Like I say, I've only had it a week.
Jun 15, 2018 5:38 PM - Depravo: Hang on, I'll take some photos of the booklet.
Jun 15, 2018 5:39 PM - Minox: Jdbye: My father has one of those afaik
Jun 15, 2018 5:42 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/7xif2SS.jpg?1
Jun 15, 2018 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: They take some strength
Jun 15, 2018 5:42 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/bI1Fiop.jpg?1
Jun 15, 2018 5:43 PM - Depravo: I'm not expecting to make myself massive or anything. I'm just trying to keep in shape.
Jun 15, 2018 5:43 PM - Depravo: I'm middle aged. If I get out of shape I'm probably too old to get back into it.
Jun 15, 2018 5:44 PM - Old: Busting cinderblocks with a sledge works pretty well, too.
Jun 15, 2018 5:45 PM - Minox: personally I'm just trying to avoid getting fat
Jun 15, 2018 5:46 PM - Depravo: I imagine it does but that seems impractical.
Jun 15, 2018 5:46 PM - Minox: I don't mind other people becoming fat, but I have a bit of a phobia for getting like that myself
Jun 15, 2018 5:46 PM - Depravo: This is part of that.
Jun 15, 2018 5:47 PM - Depravo: Do a bit more work and you can eat/drink a bit more of the good stuff.
Jun 15, 2018 5:48 PM - Old: Minox - That was all over for me when
Jun 15, 2018 5:48 PM - Minox: hmm?
Jun 15, 2018 5:49 PM - Old: I fucked up my spine a few years back.  I gained a bunch, fast.  I’m still powerful as hell, but I need to shed a bunch of excess.
Jun 15, 2018 5:49 PM - Old: (Sorry, using wifey’s ipad and I’m not used to it.)
Jun 15, 2018 5:50 PM - Depravo: Give up bread.
Jun 15, 2018 5:52 PM - Old: I went from Thor’s physique in my teens/20s to an 80s pro wrestler body as of late, heh.
Jun 15, 2018 5:53 PM - Minox: ah, sorry to hear that
Jun 15, 2018 5:54 PM - Minox: I managed to dislocate a vertebrae when I was 7 or so, but got that fixed 10 years after
Jun 15, 2018 5:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Minox. How you doing old mod 
Jun 15, 2018 5:55 PM - Depravo: Old? That's not very polite.
Jun 15, 2018 5:55 PM - Minox: I'm not a mod anymore :' )
Jun 15, 2018 5:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't call you old did i? 
Jun 15, 2018 5:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was talking to him and i said old mod. Past tense or former position.
Jun 15, 2018 5:58 PM - Minox: I'm just a normal user now
Jun 15, 2018 5:58 PM - Minox: easier that way
Jun 15, 2018 5:59 PM - Minox: also less time-consuming
Jun 15, 2018 5:59 PM - Depravo: Lies, you still have your superpowers.
Jun 15, 2018 6:00 PM - Minox: not actually sure what one can do as former staff
Jun 15, 2018 6:00 PM - Minox: haven't actually tried to do anything
Jun 15, 2018 6:00 PM - Chary: im pretty sure you can nuke spam and lock threads, from what I've heard of other former staff
Jun 15, 2018 6:00 PM - Chary: we need veho to explain lol
Jun 15, 2018 6:00 PM - Minox: doing something would defeat the point of retirement
Jun 15, 2018 6:01 PM - Minox: spambots I know I can get rid of
Jun 15, 2018 6:01 PM - Minox: last time I retired the former staff role was much more limited I think
Jun 15, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vulpes used to have all kinds of powers as Former Staff
Jun 15, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I dunno if that's cuz Vulpes is a special snowflake or not 
Jun 15, 2018 6:02 PM - Depravo: You probably have more privileges than me.
Jun 15, 2018 6:02 PM - Chary: quick, log into the admin control panel and set everyone else to former staff ;O;
Jun 15, 2018 6:03 PM - Minox: can't do that 
Jun 15, 2018 6:04 PM - Minox: the admin cp button is no more
Jun 15, 2018 6:04 PM - Minox: as it should be
Jun 15, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess Vulpes was a special snowflake then, cuz he was able to access the admin CP and such
Jun 15, 2018 6:05 PM - Depravo: Crikey, when did you retire?
Jun 15, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe he just cheated lol
Jun 15, 2018 6:06 PM - Minox: 3 days ago or something?
Jun 15, 2018 6:07 PM - Depravo: The first time.
Jun 15, 2018 6:07 PM - Minox: eh, honestly unsure
Jun 15, 2018 6:07 PM - Minox: 5-6 years ago?
Jun 15, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: Doesn't seem so long ago.
Jun 15, 2018 6:08 PM - Minox: it was something like a 2 year retirement
Jun 15, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: I just checked your report history and the first time you were reported I resolved it.
Jun 15, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: You reported your own thread for a title edit back in 2013.
Jun 15, 2018 6:10 PM - Minox: sounds about right
Jun 15, 2018 6:10 PM - Minox: I do know that you couldn't do much as former staff back then
Jun 15, 2018 6:11 PM - Depravo: Can you edit shouts?
Jun 15, 2018 6:11 PM - Old: Had to open a case against one of my buyers.  (Ebay)  Hate having to do it,  like having to remind an adult to wipe their ass, sigh..  Tedious.
Jun 15, 2018 6:12 PM - Depravo: I've only used Ebay once. Fortunately things went smoothly.
Jun 15, 2018 6:12 PM - Old: YOU get a sweetly packaged item (and typically a bonus treat), and I get paid.  Seems simple enough, yet....
Jun 15, 2018 6:13 PM - Depravo: Although the seller didn't give me a fucking buyer review.
Jun 15, 2018 6:14 PM - Old: Sadly, I’ve had a few cases where kids/college folks get their hands on mommy’s account and enter into transactions they probably shouldn’t.
Jun 15, 2018 6:14 PM - Minox: think I can do that yeah
Jun 15, 2018 6:14 PM - Minox: I've bought a motherboard from there once
Jun 15, 2018 6:14 PM - Minox: It ended up not working and the seller tried to fuck me
Jun 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Minox: claiming I had to pay for the return of something that doesn't work
Jun 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: I've said it before but the ability to correct typos in my own shouts is my favourite thing about being a moderator.
Jun 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Minox: and then when I pointed out Ebay rules he tried to say that he would re-imburse my shipping costs after I sent the motherboard back to him
Jun 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Old: I’ve literally had auction back-outs that ended in messages like:  “Sorry, my son bid on these games without my knowledge!”  Ugh.  Grow the hell up.
Jun 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Plstic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsmbUDhi7Ow
Jun 15, 2018 6:16 PM - Minox: ended up contacting ebay support who issued a payback almost instantly
Jun 15, 2018 6:17 PM - Old: Minox -  the eBay of old is gone, these days it’s ‘the buyer is GOD and you’d better KNOW it, chump!’  Even with hundreds of positive feedbacks and a stellar rep, they treat you like a grub.
Jun 15, 2018 6:18 PM - Minox: not sure I ever knew the old ebay
Jun 15, 2018 6:18 PM - Old: I’ve literally had a 12-year-old call my wife a “dumb bitch” over a $10 lot of Disney DVDs.  Yep.
Jun 15, 2018 6:19 PM - Old: I’ve been there long enough now that they’ve got my back, thankfully.  (Usually)
Jun 15, 2018 6:19 PM - Minox: wow
Jun 15, 2018 6:20 PM - Old: Every scammer/abuser we’ve reported has gotten the axe, so there has been progress.
Jun 15, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: This is why I avoided Ebay for so long.
Jun 15, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: I imagined it was like Mos Eisley.
Jun 15, 2018 6:21 PM - Old: This is why I’ve been conditioned to always, ALWAYS ship with a tracking number.  Proof is in the pudding.
Jun 15, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoRPVsN2SVM
Jun 15, 2018 6:22 PM - Old: I’ve always got auctions up and I buy quite a bit.  Mainly ‘hidden auctions’, those are the best.
Jun 15, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: I used it a few weeks ago to buy a Revo k101+ but only because I couldn't find one anywhere else in the UK.
Jun 15, 2018 6:23 PM - Old: Where folks don’t know what they’ve got.... “neentedo tapes”....”weird action figures”, etc.
Jun 15, 2018 6:24 PM - Old: I grabbed an original 70s Shogun Godzilla because someone had it listed as ‘ugli monster’, heh.  No joke.  Got it for next to nothing.
Jun 15, 2018 6:27 PM - Minox: I have a couple of things I'd want to get, but I need to get a hold of a proper job first
Jun 15, 2018 6:27 PM - T-hug: Anyone watchin thr match
Jun 15, 2018 6:27 PM - T-hug: *the
Jun 15, 2018 6:27 PM - Old: Income is key, yep.
Jun 15, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: World Cup. No.
Jun 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Depravo: But I'm rooting for Germany and South Korea as I have both those teams in the sweepstake at work.
Jun 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Old: Based on descriptions, I get the impression that many of them are older housewives that just stumbled on their kids toys in the basement.  “Oh, this is just an old box of my sons space figures.  He’s 45 now.”  (SWOOP)
Jun 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Minox: really want to get an Analogue Super NT
Jun 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Depravo: Fuck national pride. If Germany win I'm quids in.
Jun 15, 2018 6:30 PM - Old: Just googled.  Why so much for a SNES?
Jun 15, 2018 6:31 PM - Old: Hundreds of dollars?  Does it make breakfast, as well?
Jun 15, 2018 6:44 PM - Minox: Old: It's hardware emulation through the use of an FPGA with native HDMI support
Jun 15, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: Rarity value.
Jun 15, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: Wait, original or Mini?
Jun 15, 2018 6:46 PM - Old: Minox - sorry man, but that sounded like a mouthful of Greek salad.  I’ve got no idea about the tech stuff, heh.
Jun 15, 2018 6:46 PM - Minox: Veho: Super NT, not the NT
Jun 15, 2018 6:46 PM - Old: “Rarity”, the SNES?  Not even close.  Dirt common.
Jun 15, 2018 6:47 PM - Minox: personally I want one since I don't have a TV
Jun 15, 2018 6:47 PM - Minox: and since TVs scale like shit
Jun 15, 2018 6:47 PM - Old: Yeah, I meant that NT device.  It LOOKS like a SNES.  Should have clarified.
Jun 15, 2018 6:48 PM - Minox: that's because it emulates a SNES's hardware
Jun 15, 2018 6:48 PM - Minox: they're riding a bit on nostalgia
Jun 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Old: Seems so.  Big N fanboys have been known to falsely inflate the market.  I regularly see auctions where folks are trying to get $75-100 for an NES, lol.
Jun 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jun 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Minox: not sure if it's falsely inflated though
Jun 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Old: Foolishness.
Jun 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Minox: FPGAs are expensive
Jun 15, 2018 6:50 PM - Old: I’m talking about original hardware, man.
Jun 15, 2018 6:50 PM - Minox: oh derp
Jun 15, 2018 6:50 PM - Minox: surely those people are just foolish though?
Jun 15, 2018 6:51 PM - Old: Millions of those systems were made and are still in perfect working order.  An NES/SNES for over $50 is robbery.
Jun 15, 2018 6:51 PM - Minox: thinking they can get more for older hardware than it's actually worth
Jun 15, 2018 6:51 PM - Old: Indeed.
Jun 15, 2018 6:51 PM - Minox: you see that often with PCs
Jun 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Minox: people trying to sell off their shite computers for way too much money
Jun 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Coto: Minox! I guess you aren't doing gbatemp website dev anymore is it
Jun 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Old: like the local game shops trying to get $100
Jun 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Minox: dev?
Jun 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Coto: thank you for your contribution all these years, perhaps even way before I got to sign in here
Jun 15, 2018 6:52 PM - Old: For a Dreamcast, LOL.
Jun 15, 2018 6:53 PM - Minox: ah, you mean staff?
Jun 15, 2018 6:53 PM - Minox: not sure if I've actually done all that much
Jun 15, 2018 6:53 PM - Coto: besides staff I thought you helped maintaining website dev
Jun 15, 2018 6:54 PM - Coto: development.
Jun 15, 2018 6:54 PM - Minox: nah, I've never been involved with that
Jun 15, 2018 6:54 PM - Coto: i am an inventor, that's why my almost necessary as breath, interest for technology. lol
Jun 15, 2018 6:55 PM - Minox: I really don't know much about web-related stuff
Jun 15, 2018 6:55 PM - Old: Spiders?
Jun 15, 2018 6:55 PM - Coto: ah no, I thought you were t j something
Jun 15, 2018 6:55 PM - Coto: my noob mistake heh
Jun 15, 2018 6:56 PM - Coto: tjcool? forgot the other staff dev
Jun 15, 2018 6:56 PM - Minox: my degree is in electronics and computer engineering lol
Jun 15, 2018 6:56 PM - Minox: so embedded software pmuch
Jun 15, 2018 6:56 PM - Coto: name
Jun 15, 2018 6:56 PM - Old: T. j.  Hooker
Jun 15, 2018 6:58 PM - Coto: ah. Nice. Is there any opensource code you do?
Jun 15, 2018 6:58 PM - Minox: nothing that is worth looking at lol
Jun 15, 2018 6:58 PM - Coto: but you must be smart to hold such degree
Jun 15, 2018 6:59 PM - Coto: I think sometimes you get an affinity with something, and you come to appreciate it
Jun 15, 2018 6:59 PM - Minox: nah, it's just a bachelors in engineering
Jun 15, 2018 6:59 PM - Coto: and then everything just works
Jun 15, 2018 6:59 PM - Old: He won it from a crane machine.
Jun 15, 2018 6:59 PM - Coto: nah.
Jun 15, 2018 7:00 PM - Minox: took me 50 quarters to get this thing
Jun 15, 2018 7:01 PM - Old: ^ my ex-wife
Jun 15, 2018 7:01 PM - Coto: I never had good grades anyway
Jun 15, 2018 7:01 PM - Minox: Old: should've left her in the opening
Jun 15, 2018 7:02 PM - Minox: my grades are average at most
Jun 15, 2018 7:02 PM - Coto: the opposite, I had a partner, he was quite smart, he was among one of the best in Chile, he's got the best grades in SouthAmerica
Jun 15, 2018 7:02 PM - Old: Speaking of “openings”, EVERYone say hers....
Jun 15, 2018 7:02 PM - Old: *saw
Jun 15, 2018 7:03 PM - Old: Chile?  Send Chilean foods in exchange for video game stuffs.
Jun 15, 2018 7:03 PM - Coto: we were a group of friends, all nerdy guys/gals and studied a lot. But of that group I was always loafing around
Jun 15, 2018 7:03 PM - Coto: and then the very smart guy always mad at me: "if you were to study you'd beat all of us"
Jun 15, 2018 7:04 PM - Coto: i was always like no, you actually focus on something and you get rewards for it
Jun 15, 2018 7:04 PM - Coto: that guy got perfect grades in everything, even in bachelor
Jun 15, 2018 7:06 PM - Old: I was LOAFing around in college, as well.  ( I went to cooking school, har har)
Jun 15, 2018 7:07 PM - Coto: the environment is important
Jun 15, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: What's Chilean food like?
Jun 15, 2018 7:08 PM - Old: Awesome.
Jun 15, 2018 7:08 PM - Coto: yeah
Jun 15, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: I just had a half pound cheese burger with fries and onion bhajis on the side.
Jun 15, 2018 7:08 PM - Coto: people from the outsides hate the "empanadas" due to how it's put together
Jun 15, 2018 7:09 PM - Old: Caldillo congrio!!
Jun 15, 2018 7:09 PM - Coto: but empanadas de marisco == seafood empanadas
Jun 15, 2018 7:09 PM - Coto: yeah, seafood soup == caldillo congrio
Jun 15, 2018 7:09 PM - Old: Love them.
Jun 15, 2018 7:09 PM - Coto: but seafood is somewhat toxic now here 
Jun 15, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: I have a cautious interest in seafood.
Jun 15, 2018 7:10 PM - Old: Excellent tinned/jarred seafoods from Chile, as well.  (Smacks lips)
Jun 15, 2018 7:10 PM - Coto: due to 2011 tokyo reactor thing mess up
Jun 15, 2018 7:10 PM - Old: Yeah man, I heard.  
Jun 15, 2018 7:11 PM - Coto: in fact even local news don't say a thing, but chilean beaches, some being fishing spots, have been closed
Jun 15, 2018 7:11 PM - Old: That cazuela, though!!
Jun 15, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: Go lick everything. You might become a superhero.
Jun 15, 2018 7:12 PM - Old: I tried that in high school.  Just ended up with crotch crickets.
Jun 15, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: I once knew a girl so posh she had lobsters instead of crabs.
Jun 15, 2018 7:13 PM - Coto: i am mad fan of chorrillanas
Jun 15, 2018 7:13 PM - Old: Mmmmm, melted butter.
Jun 15, 2018 7:13 PM - Coto: chorrillanas and coffee lol
Jun 15, 2018 7:14 PM - Old: Delicious, Coto.
Jun 15, 2018 7:16 PM - Coto: we got a local saying: near the beach all the seafood u want, near the city stay away
Jun 15, 2018 7:16 PM - Old: I’m missing my afternoon nap.  This is ridiculous.
Jun 15, 2018 7:16 PM - Coto: that seafood is either rotten or alive lol
Jun 15, 2018 7:17 PM - Old: Sounds like one of our local sayings:  ‘ if it smells like trout, eat it out.  If it smells like salmon, keep on jammin!’
Jun 15, 2018 7:17 PM - Depravo: Afternoon nap? Ha! You really are old.
Jun 15, 2018 7:17 PM - Old: .....or rotten AND alive.
Jun 15, 2018 7:18 PM - Old: Pensioner, depravo.
Jun 15, 2018 7:20 PM - Minox: Coto: what Tokyo reactor?
Jun 15, 2018 7:20 PM - Minox: surely you mean Fukushima?
Jun 15, 2018 7:20 PM - Coto: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-nuclear-reactor/fukushima-reactor-has-a-hole-leading-to-leakage-idUSTRE74B1H520110512
Jun 15, 2018 7:21 PM - Minox: that is 240km from Tokyo lol
Jun 15, 2018 7:21 PM - Coto: yeah, I meant fukushima. But tokyo is somewhat radiactive now
Jun 15, 2018 7:21 PM - Minox: and as far as I know radiation doesn't travel that far in water
Jun 15, 2018 7:21 PM - Old: “Hole leading to leakage”.....hmmmmm.....
Jun 15, 2018 7:22 PM - Coto: I have a friend that does terrain sampling, and the current Pacific Ocean radiactive level is like x20 now
Jun 15, 2018 7:22 PM - Coto: he's a professor at a chilean University
Jun 15, 2018 7:23 PM - Minox: Soviet used to build nuclear reactors on top of water so they could sink them in the event of a meltdown
Jun 15, 2018 7:23 PM - Old: Reminds me of ‘The Host’, tsk tsk tsk....nasty stuff.
Jun 15, 2018 7:23 PM - Coto: problem is leakage
Jun 15, 2018 7:24 PM - Old: Still waiting on that sequel, btw.
Jun 15, 2018 7:24 PM - Coto: but life is too short. Stay away from seafood
Jun 15, 2018 7:24 PM - Coto: 
Jun 15, 2018 7:24 PM - Minox: 20 times what level though?
Jun 15, 2018 7:24 PM - Old: What about bearded clams?
Jun 15, 2018 7:25 PM - Coto: of the current radiactive levels held in salinity and water, each one separate
Jun 15, 2018 7:25 PM - Minox: and where was it measured?
Jun 15, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: you can look for such proof in youtube, there's people doing radioactive meter tests
Jun 15, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: and check it out by yourself
Jun 15, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: near the chilean coasts
Jun 15, 2018 7:26 PM - Minox: youtube is hardly a reliable source
Jun 15, 2018 7:27 PM - Minox: hawaiian scientists are supposedly monitoring radiation levels but have not found anything close to dangerous levels
Jun 15, 2018 7:27 PM - Coto: https://codigooculto.com/2017/01/la-radiacion-de-fukushima-ha-contaminado-todo-el-oceano-pacifico-y-se-pone-cada-vez-peor/
Jun 15, 2018 7:27 PM - Coto: check that out
Jun 15, 2018 7:30 PM - Minox: you do know that said article is using a picture showing something completely unrelated, right?
Jun 15, 2018 7:30 PM - Minox: the last picture has nothing to do with radiation
Jun 15, 2018 7:30 PM - Minox: it's wave height levels
Jun 15, 2018 7:30 PM - Minox: after the earthquake
Jun 15, 2018 7:30 PM - Coto: I need not to give explanations to you anyway
Jun 15, 2018 7:30 PM - Coto: but that's what currently happens in Pacific Ocean
Jun 15, 2018 7:31 PM - Minox: you don't, but I find it hard to take articles seriously when they're using unrelated pictures
Jun 15, 2018 7:31 PM - Coto: if a professor, friend of mine, says so, I believe him, if local beaches are getting closed down, and people is getting sick from seafood, yeah.
Jun 15, 2018 7:31 PM - Coto: 
Jun 15, 2018 7:32 PM - Coto: even so, you are free to do your own research
Jun 15, 2018 7:32 PM - Minox: so how come people aren't getting sick in hawaii/california?
Jun 15, 2018 7:32 PM - Coto: do your research?
Jun 15, 2018 7:32 PM - Minox: something with such a big effect ought to affect more places than just one
Jun 15, 2018 7:33 PM - Minox: you're the one making claims
Jun 15, 2018 7:33 PM - Coto: i am not making claims?
Jun 15, 2018 7:33 PM - Coto: i'm just reflecting currently what happens in Chile
Jun 15, 2018 7:34 PM - Coto: even you can look down below the comments in there, some people is chilean, and speak about the issue
Jun 15, 2018 7:36 PM - Minox: you mean the comments containing conspiracy theories of Canada/the US forbidding the speaking of the disaster?
Jun 15, 2018 7:36 PM - Coto: you can ignore any theories about it
Jun 15, 2018 7:36 PM - Coto: if you feel molested by that
Jun 15, 2018 7:37 PM - Minox: I'm actively trying to find articles with relevant information but I'm finding it hard to find anything
Jun 15, 2018 7:39 PM - Minox: I am finding articles of caught fish in Japan after the disaster containing 15 times the previous level though
Jun 15, 2018 7:39 PM - Minox: of cesium 137 that is
Jun 15, 2018 7:40 PM - Coto: real problem is being local I can see the effects on people directly, but any "social news" sources hide that.
Jun 15, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: Wait, all that delicious seafood is going to waste because of some online conspiracy theorists narrating youtube videos through a voice changer?
Jun 15, 2018 7:40 PM - Minox: how do you know it's related to fukushima though?
Jun 15, 2018 7:43 PM - Coto: according to my friend, professor at university Mayor, they keep humidity, salinity, wind direction, UV levels, radioctive levels, condensation, ionized water per year, and the graphs increase a lot after 2010
Jun 15, 2018 7:46 PM - Coto: i mean chile exported seafood, it was about 40% out of total national earnings. And now it's about 27.62 %. seafood is no longer a sustainable base
Jun 15, 2018 7:47 PM - Coto: but that's just us, as chile. Ofc I've been in the chilean government to backup what I am saying. But you can't talk alot of that here
Jun 15, 2018 7:49 PM - Coto: after all we were the worldwide seafood pride but whatever. eh :/
Jun 15, 2018 7:49 PM - Minox: if the chilean government is saying things like that then surely they must've made a statement somewhere to that effect?
Jun 15, 2018 7:50 PM - Coto: chilean government is almost 1:1 USA government, since USA has been here as "hosts" for many years
Jun 15, 2018 7:50 PM - Coto: that's why we can't cry too much about it.
Jun 15, 2018 7:51 PM - Minox: I'm going to be honest, this sounds like conspiracy theories
Jun 15, 2018 7:52 PM - Coto: sure, but if you were local you'd see it by yourself
Jun 15, 2018 7:52 PM - Coto: and I am basing my point enterily on that
Jun 15, 2018 7:52 PM - Coto: entirely* heh
Jun 15, 2018 7:52 PM - Minox: In what way? And how is it proved that Fukushima is causing it?
Jun 15, 2018 7:53 PM - Coto: whatever
Jun 15, 2018 7:53 PM - Coto: do as u wish, keep an eye on seafood
Jun 15, 2018 7:53 PM - Coto: that's about it
Jun 15, 2018 7:56 PM - Old: What’s all this about seafood conspiracies?  Tsk tsk tsk....
Jun 15, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/simpsons/images/b/b0/250px-Blinky.png
Jun 15, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: i can't believe youtube doesn't have that sonic boom clip where eggman goes to that burger shop asks for fries and the cashier asks him if he wants fries with that
Jun 15, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: I can.
Jun 15, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: But I can't believe it's not butter.
Jun 15, 2018 8:54 PM - Depravo: Is Psio dead?
Jun 15, 2018 8:56 PM - T-hug: SONIC
Jun 15, 2018 8:56 PM - T-hug: BOOM
Jun 15, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: Is that the magic words used to summon him?
Jun 15, 2018 9:10 PM - Old: I can't believe it's not bitter.
Jun 15, 2018 9:12 PM - Depravo: I can't believe magnets. But they prove me wrong by existing.
Jun 15, 2018 9:14 PM - Old: I saw some maggots occupying a chunk of discarded watermelon.  They we writing and swimming in the pink juice, almost like a pool party.
Jun 15, 2018 9:14 PM - Old: *Writhing
Jun 15, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: Were you violently sick?
Jun 15, 2018 9:19 PM - Veho: https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pavwj8/armed-robbery-domain-website-gunpoint-doitforstate
Jun 15, 2018 9:20 PM - Old: Just one of those things that you briefly glance at before looking away.  I was like "wha?  Are those tiny white seeds moving??"  Disgusting bastards.
Jun 15, 2018 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 15, 2018 9:24 PM - Old: What are all these "jigs" I keep hearing about?  I dance a pretty mean Irish/fishermans jig.
Jun 15, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0VjVU8EPqQ 
Jun 15, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F04wYPu
Jun 15, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am late to the party but I am here lol
Jun 15, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did you get that song I sent you lol The mashup thingy (not even sure what to call it lol)
Jun 15, 2018 9:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Party? 
Jun 15, 2018 9:37 PM - Veho: Don't mess with the crabbo or you get stabbo.
Jun 15, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crab wants you to be dinner lol
Jun 15, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: I got it!
Jun 15, 2018 9:46 PM - Old: Just noticed your blurb about the Wolfe Pit, Psi.  I've been watching Larry for years.  Some crap to be sure, but he knows whats up at the end of the day.
Jun 15, 2018 9:48 PM - Depravo: It's probably worth learning French just to sing this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlY7_6OwIN8
Jun 15, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I watch those and a few other ones
Jun 15, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talking about Wolfe Pit
Jun 15, 2018 9:52 PM - Veho: Why? The singer himself didn't bother to learn French.
Jun 15, 2018 9:52 PM - Veho: OH SNAP
Jun 15, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: Oh, did he balls it up?
Jun 15, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: Anyway, it's that time of the evening. Depravo is drunk and insists you know what he's listening to.
Jun 15, 2018 9:59 PM - Veho: By all means.
Jun 15, 2018 9:59 PM - Veho: It's that time of night, Veho is bored and requires music ideas.
Jun 15, 2018 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 15, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am tired... I replaced the locks on my front door, I topped off the air conditioning gas in my car, printed out some documents, went the prison to use said documents, bank, chick filet, ohh shopping too... lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I am missing a few things, have been moving for the past 11 hours lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well locks and handles and all new plates and basically all the metal parts lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (old one was getting stuck and being stuck outside of your own house kind of sucks) lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: Replaced the locks? Have you been having Jerry Springer-worthy ex/spouse trouble?
Jun 15, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: Here Veho, three entiely different songs I often gravitate towards when 'in my cups'.
Jun 15, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1dpmB7aMWI
Jun 15, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq3neLT21Dc
Jun 15, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo nahhh just wear and tear and old old doors lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcDVH8DiBnM
Jun 15, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1Nqlc-NBPAg?t=485
Jun 15, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: OK, what drink next?
Jun 15, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: I've had three martinis. I'm on my third black russian.
Jun 15, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: I feel like I should have three of a third drink to round it off.
Jun 15, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Long Marry half long island iced tea half bloody marry! lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: I think you just created to most vile drink ever.
Jun 15, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: Just add a bit of pernod and it would make a concrete elephant spew it's ring up.
Jun 15, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The street will run red! lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:15 PM - Depravo: And brown and yellow. All at the same time.
Jun 15, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Long Island with Mojito might be like a minty tea  lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: Yeah... I'm aiming to keep the preparation effort to a minimum.
Jun 15, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: But it doesn't get simpler than a black russian unless I start chugging stuff neat.
Jun 15, 2018 10:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Dj2k3tx.jpg
Jun 15, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it looks like she was the reason that banana was bruised lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:25 PM - Ericthegreat: Seems gbatemp is going to get busy
Jun 15, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: Just watched a muppets video and I still have the hots for Janice after all these years. Who would've thought?
Jun 15, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :lol I have a video for you than
Jun 15, 2018 10:30 PM - Veho: With those lips, who wouldn't?
Jun 15, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8jTtgGQKs9w?t=55
Jun 15, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Janice has hepatitis C  lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:36 PM - Veho: Robot Chicken seems to always focus on the low, low, low, lowest hanging fruit.
Jun 15, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho sometimes I think they dig up dead bodies for the fruit lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2kWuo Disney should make animated movies like this.... lol I would totally watch them...
Jun 15, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2kHxh Every damn time I see this one I die laughing...
Jun 15, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 15, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: Venezuela Libre it is.
Jun 15, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: BONUS SONG: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvi6za6-76Y
Jun 15, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2k9ZF So many messed up people lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Venezuela Libre? So something free? lol
Jun 15, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/57SNPbxi0r0?list=RD57SNPbxi0r0&t=16
Jun 15, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: Venezuela Libre is basically a fancy rum & coke with added gin.
Jun 15, 2018 11:32 PM - Old: Beer ~
Jun 15, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: Damn, that's so boring.
Jun 15, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: That's what you drink when at an unenlightened friend's house.
Jun 15, 2018 11:35 PM - Depravo: It's like drinking ketchup from the bottle.
Jun 15, 2018 11:40 PM - Old: What you see as  "boring and unenlightened" I (along with billions of others) see as salt of the earth and comforting.  Now, those froufrou mixed drinks you're into, welllll.....  
Jun 15, 2018 11:41 PM - Old: More varieties and types of beer than there are stars in the solar system.  Tasty!
Jun 15, 2018 11:42 PM - Depravo: And loads of types of ketchup too but you wouldn't drink them from the bottle.
Jun 15, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: I have at least ten spirits in the house but to me they're not drinks. They're ingredients.
Jun 15, 2018 11:44 PM - Old: Varying opinions; what would we do without them?
Jun 15, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: I don't mind a beer.
Jun 15, 2018 11:45 PM - Old: To me, 'mixed drinks' are a form of tainting.  As in, WHY would someone choose to mess up the straight essence of good booze with lame/sweet/etc. flavorings?  Pass, thanks.
Jun 15, 2018 11:46 PM - Depravo: You haven't tried one of my martinis.
Jun 15, 2018 11:46 PM - Old: Various beers & straight liquor, thanks.  No need for 'flavorings' nor strength deterioration.
Jun 15, 2018 11:47 PM - Old: I come from a long line of seasoned connoisseurs (drunkards), I've tasted it all.
Jun 15, 2018 11:47 PM - Depravo: Three shots of gin, half a shot of vermouth and a splash of olive juice. There's no sugar-coating in that one.
Jun 15, 2018 11:47 PM - Old: I detest gin.  Tastes and smells of pine trees and juniper.  Not a martini fan at all.
Jun 15, 2018 11:48 PM - Depravo: Yeah, it's not universal like chocolate.
Jun 15, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: Off to make my third Venezuela Libre which by my crazy logic makes it my last drink.
Jun 15, 2018 11:49 PM - Veho: I love gin. Tastes and smells of pine trees and juniper.
Jun 15, 2018 11:49 PM - Veho: 
Jun 15, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: A local company makes a gin-flavored soda, it's neat.
Jun 15, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: http://www.istarski.hr/app_assets/publications/photos/1301/lg_1301_gineta.jpg
Jun 15, 2018 11:54 PM - Depravo: I don't agree with booze-flavoured non-booze.
Jun 15, 2018 11:54 PM - Depravo: It's probably cultural appropriation or something.
Jun 15, 2018 11:56 PM - Veho: It's actually a traditional juniper-flavored beverage, not intentionally gin-flavored.
Jun 15, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: But since the taste is similar, they decided to name it something gin-related.
Jun 15, 2018 11:58 PM - Veho: Oddly (or maybe not that odd at all) it doesn't work as replacement for tonic in a gin and tonic.
Jun 15, 2018 11:59 PM - Veho: I'll have to try it with vodka.
Jun 15, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: Gin flavoured soft drink and gin.
Jun 16, 2018 12:00 AM - Depravo: Music update: Listening to one of my favourite albums from my late teens.
Jun 16, 2018 12:00 AM - Veho: Correction, juniper-flavored soft drink and juniper-derived booze.
Jun 16, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gin flavored Gin lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have Mocha flavored coffee... lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:01 AM - AsPika2219: No$gba version 2.9 was released!!! http://problemkaputt.de/gba.htm
Jun 16, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mocha is coffee flavored chocolate to making mocha coffee is sort of weird... lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: When I say 'one of my'... When I was a teen my taste was so narrow as to be one-dimensional.
Jun 16, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: It was my favourite output by the one band I listened to.
Jun 16, 2018 12:03 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3nuPbICT8&list=PLjIuADMrDKIYNK5asyDWd-BrGAmteDa4O
Jun 16, 2018 12:04 AM - Depravo: Not just album recordings. OH NO! This album was remixes and live versions!
Jun 16, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: At the time I thought this was fucking magical.
Jun 16, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it wasn't drum circles and hippies smoking weed when you where young? lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:06 AM - Depravo: I'm not as old as you, boyo.
Jun 16, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: Although that does sound pretty cool. As long as the women looked like Janice from the muppets.
Jun 16, 2018 12:09 AM - Depravo: God, I can't turn this up as loud as I want to.
Jun 16, 2018 12:10 AM - Depravo: And I'm wearing headphones.
Jun 16, 2018 12:11 AM - Depravo: Obviously nostalgia was louder.
Jun 16, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:12 AM - Depravo: Maybe I'm just going deaf in my old age.
Jun 16, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Janice always kind of felt like she had down syndrome lol 
Jun 16, 2018 12:12 AM - Depravo: Easy pickings.
Jun 16, 2018 12:12 AM - Depravo: My type of girl.
Jun 16, 2018 12:12 AM - Depravo: Low hanging fruit.
Jun 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: She must be at least 80 now so they certainly will be low hanging.
Jun 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: Janice was cool.
Jun 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Veho: They were never big enough to hang.
Jun 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Veho: They might be pancakey now but not low hanging.
Jun 16, 2018 12:14 AM - Depravo: Aqua Maria from Stingray? Now she was definitely Downes.
Jun 16, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also like Elvira Mistress of the Dark....
Jun 16, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Talking about old flames lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=elvira+mistress+of+the+dark&safe=off&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS801US801&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiq5a7a89bbAhXC61MKHTeJAzEQ_AUICigB&biw=1422&bih=682
Jun 16, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: Her tits had Up syndrome.
Jun 16, 2018 12:16 AM - Old: My wife is in love with her, Psi.  She's got dolls, figurines, and I've grabbed a few vintage bar standees for her through the years, heh.
Jun 16, 2018 12:17 AM - Old: The standees are always a hit at parties.  A lewd/unfortunate hit, granted, but still...
Jun 16, 2018 12:17 AM - Depravo: I bet you still have your He-Man figures.
Jun 16, 2018 12:17 AM - Depravo: Same thing.
Jun 16, 2018 12:17 AM - Veho: Anyone remember that band Army of Lovers?
Jun 16, 2018 12:18 AM - Old: Many of them, sure.  And a ton more.  My Megos, SW, Atari stuff, Uglies, etc.  We met on a collecting forum.  
Jun 16, 2018 12:18 AM - Veho: (Speaking of big lipped big titted ladies)
Jun 16, 2018 12:18 AM - Old: Elvira or my wife?
Jun 16, 2018 12:18 AM - Old: lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all my MUSCLE action figures and Transformers and Infumanoids stuff and some other toys from when I was a kid lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmKqovXOr9E Inhumanoids was so good....
Jun 16, 2018 12:21 AM - Veho: We were poor when I was a kid so I don't have anything.
Jun 16, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho admit it you still have the rocks you played with  lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:21 AM - Old: The three Inhumanoids giants are some of the best toys of all time.
Jun 16, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have Decompose and Metlar lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have Tendril but I don't know what happened to him 
Jun 16, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have some of the hmm Power Extreme!!! I forgot the name of the real action figures and cartoon 
Jun 16, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Centurions (google thank you!!!) lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:24 AM - Veho: Good cartoon.
Jun 16, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cy2FM2VwVo It was awesome lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The evil Dr Hacker lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:31 AM - Veho: "I didn't get a PhD so you would call me 'mister Hacker'"
Jun 16, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: His name was "Doc Terror", but was he really a doctor?
Jun 16, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: Of any kind?
Jun 16, 2018 12:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zOndhy3.mp4
Jun 16, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That Dog LOL
Jun 16, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fiDoDT6
Jun 16, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Raul Julia? lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:39 AM - Depravo: Ballbags. I've completed my 3x3 drinks.
Jun 16, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjZ5I8l32CI
Jun 16, 2018 12:39 AM - Depravo: Raul Moat would be funnier.
Jun 16, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo next week you need to make the Redneck version... 4X4 lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: Next week I have big things planned.
Jun 16, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: That is to say I have nothing planned at all.
Jun 16, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shot shot shot shot!!! lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XNtTEibFvlQ?t=41
Jun 16, 2018 12:42 AM - Depravo: But I have a week off work so I can be incomprehensibly drunk for at least four days before I have to remember the diurnal cycle.
Jun 16, 2018 12:42 AM - Depravo: And reality.
Jun 16, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: I wonder if they still sell LSD?
Jun 16, 2018 12:44 AM - Old: My sisters (mom too) were into a lot of that Brit synth stuff....Depeche, Thompson Twins, Erasure, Human League, etc.  I was into a few of the hooks/beats.
Jun 16, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo only if you know the right people 
Jun 16, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like the one drug I would probably do again lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/filMZ
Jun 16, 2018 12:45 AM - Old: Albums and cassettes, of course.  Also one of my sisters was madly in love with the Norwegian band A-Ha.
Jun 16, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Take on me, Take me on!!!
Jun 16, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only A-Ha song I know lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:46 AM - Depravo: Psio, that's how I feel too.
Jun 16, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHNH5pnioQk My current tastes in music lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: I impulsively smoked weed a few weeks ago despite not even smoking cigarettes for more than ten years.
Jun 16, 2018 12:49 AM - Depravo: I was already mostly drunk at the time.
Jun 16, 2018 12:49 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8aDIUTB
Jun 16, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: Anyway, It was a bad idea. Don't do drugs, kids.
Jun 16, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Jun 16, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I feel like I could do that but I would need to wear brown shorts.... lol
Jun 16, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fiHGReV Nope with milinopes
Jun 16, 2018 12:54 AM - Old: That's probably the one that everyone knows, Psi, yep.  (A-Ha) I prefer 'The Sun Always Shines on TV'.  Melodic synth pop that basically morphs into Castlevania music at certain points.
Jun 16, 2018 1:01 AM - Depravo: A friend of mine posted a couple of live A-ha videos on Facebook yesterday.
Jun 16, 2018 1:02 AM - Depravo: I'm guessing she went to see A-Ha at some kind of live gig.
Jun 16, 2018 1:03 AM - Depravo: Yeah, that must be it. I'm struggling to think of any other explanation.
Jun 16, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: I didn't know A-Ha were still A-live.
Jun 16, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought these days they would be like "Ahh Ahhh Haa.... my arthritis" lol
Jun 16, 2018 1:06 AM - Depravo: I thought that too but I bet my friend was excited to the point of auto micturition.
Jun 16, 2018 1:10 AM - Old: Morten's look has always aped the 50s matinee idols, he'd pass for 35 even now.  The chicks and gays love him.
Jun 16, 2018 1:11 AM - Depravo: My friend is a lesbian. Where does that leave her?
Jun 16, 2018 1:12 AM - Old: Double love.
Jun 16, 2018 1:13 AM - Old: My sister showed some pics from a recent concert, they basically look like aged boy band/soap opera stars these days.
Jun 16, 2018 1:14 AM - Veho: They look like aged soap.
Jun 16, 2018 1:14 AM - Old: Aged soup.
Jun 16, 2018 1:14 AM - Veho: https://thumbs.dreamstime.com/b/old-soap-natural-scrap-isolated-white-35010786.jpg
Jun 16, 2018 1:15 AM - Old: Same color and texture as my sack.
Jun 16, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: Mine looks worse.
Jun 16, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo she probably listens to Edy Brickel lol
Jun 16, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlS0kJyUVjA
Jun 16, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lesbian anthem lol
Jun 16, 2018 1:21 AM - Veho: I never bothered to look up the lyrics to that song. Is it worth it?
Jun 16, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fiEgN Depravo lol
Jun 16, 2018 1:23 AM - Veho: Ragged old guy yelling "POOR, STRESS, DRINK" reminds me of Father Ted.
Jun 16, 2018 1:23 AM - Veho: GERLS
Jun 16, 2018 1:23 AM - Veho: BOOZE
Jun 16, 2018 1:23 AM - Veho: FECK
Jun 16, 2018 1:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3M771og.png
Jun 16, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: Drink is the result, not the hindrance.
Jun 16, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Play that gif backwards and you have life in a nutshell.
Jun 16, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: Good night!
Jun 16, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fjC3zQu9ds
Jun 16, 2018 1:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cmpwb3O.jpg
Jun 16, 2018 1:40 AM - Veho: Night Dep!
Jun 16, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fiq4c
Jun 16, 2018 1:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eMsLwwf.jpg
Jun 16, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/77NjsX4fUdU
Jun 16, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zVELpokOD6s
Jun 16, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NYoohbsQ9fk <--- pure lol gold lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K8icmy5.mp4
Jun 16, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that reminds me of when I worked at Dell and we where messing with one of the early betas of Vista... (Long Horn) and I being me inspecting everything I can click on right clicked the trash can... I noticed you could delete so we decided to see if you really could delete the trash can and yes yes you could... lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The down side is putting it back at that point in time involved a bit of work, since it was still super beta a lot of features where missing lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 17, 2018)

Jun 16, 2018 4:06 AM - Veho: 
Jun 16, 2018 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 16, 2018 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GX6NGfF
Jun 16, 2018 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you get tired at work again  lol
Jun 16, 2018 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I filled up the AC in my car today and it worked great  (Car stuff) lol
Jun 16, 2018 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 32 bucks though lol
Jun 16, 2018 5:42 AM - kenenthk: I worked from 12 to 10
Jun 16, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn long shift man
Jun 16, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least good money?
Jun 16, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: I didnt even give a fuck we took an hour long break then 2 lunches 
Jun 16, 2018 5:44 AM - kenenthk: I may get moved to floor tech in the hospital
Jun 16, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if you work 10 hours your supposed to get like 4 15 minute breaks and 2 meal breaks? Although like 99% of places laugh about it lol
Jun 16, 2018 5:44 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jun 16, 2018 5:45 AM - kenenthk: I mean if we start cleaning an hour before they close they'll jusy fuck everything off
Jun 16, 2018 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Lillith when are you giving me your number?
Jun 16, 2018 5:46 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-cat-needs-help-i-think-serious-thread.507375/#post-8055972 Lol cant afford to take care of my cat better become a Pateron 
Jun 16, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The number is 1 800 stop now
Jun 16, 2018 5:47 AM - kenenthk: You have every sex offenders hot line number memorized dont you?
Jun 16, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2018 5:49 AM - kenenthk: My coiworker started giving me a look why didnt you vacuum those offices and I just smiled back at her like you said you didnt expect me to do your work right
Jun 16, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell her the vacuum sucksmlol
Jun 16, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sucks
Jun 16, 2018 5:50 AM - kenenthk: She was all like I had to do all those offices I just looked at her like bitch welcome back to actually doing some work 
Jun 16, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Then she leaves for an hour and drives clear to panda express lol
Jun 16, 2018 6:14 AM - hobbledehoy899: I've gotten back into The Beatles.
Jun 16, 2018 6:15 AM - hobbledehoy899: It's a shame a lot of the really cool bootlegs have been deleted off YouTube.
Jun 16, 2018 6:18 AM - hobbledehoy899: Like, where the fuck is that full nine minute take of Dig It?
Jun 16, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Try checking in the ground for it that's where most bugs live
Jun 16, 2018 6:27 AM - hobbledehoy899: I still hate you all these months on.
Jun 16, 2018 6:37 AM - kenenthk: I don't even know who you are lol
Jun 16, 2018 7:17 AM - VinsCool: who up
Jun 16, 2018 7:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Vinny you should apply for mod
Jun 16, 2018 8:11 AM - Chary: Zzzzz
Jun 16, 2018 8:24 AM - Minox: what kind of bootlegs?
Jun 16, 2018 8:59 AM - p1ngpong: should I apply for mod?
Jun 16, 2018 9:00 AM - p1ngpong: I dont think its a coincidence that the site has been overun by idiot switch owners since I retired
Jun 16, 2018 9:00 AM - p1ngpong: we need a switch owner culling
Jun 16, 2018 9:17 AM - Minox: should I apply?
Jun 16, 2018 9:17 AM - Minox: I feel like someone like me might fit the role perfectly
Jun 16, 2018 9:17 AM - Minox: oh wait
Jun 16, 2018 9:19 AM - Chary: P1ng for mod
Jun 16, 2018 9:20 AM - Minox: how dare you betray me Chary
Jun 16, 2018 9:20 AM - Chary: Sorry Minox, you need to start back at magstaff ;O;
Jun 16, 2018 9:21 AM - Minox: I nominate Chary for instant demotion ;O;
Jun 16, 2018 9:23 AM - Chary: D:
Jun 16, 2018 9:23 AM - Chary: I can't believe I got Minox'd
Jun 16, 2018 9:30 AM - p1ngpong: I bet he secretly owns a switch
Jun 16, 2018 9:30 AM - p1ngpong: *throws up in disgust*
Jun 16, 2018 9:31 AM - Minox: not yet, but I plan on getting one you sony fanboy
Jun 16, 2018 9:32 AM - Minox: go home and play with your DS-X
Jun 16, 2018 9:35 AM - p1ngpong: https://www.shop01media.com/en/DS-Xtreme
Jun 16, 2018 9:35 AM - p1ngpong: dare I?
Jun 16, 2018 9:36 AM - Minox: they still have that fucking thing?
Jun 16, 2018 9:36 AM - Minox: lol
Jun 16, 2018 9:38 AM - Minox: buy 10 and make a necklace
Jun 16, 2018 9:38 AM - Chary: dat price drop tho
Jun 16, 2018 9:42 AM - Chary: p1ng, buy me a switch
Jun 16, 2018 9:42 AM - Chary: so i can join the memekid legion
Jun 16, 2018 9:49 AM - p1ngpong: I would never do that to someone I care about ;-;
Jun 16, 2018 9:51 AM - T-hug: Thx m8
Jun 16, 2018 9:58 AM - p1ngpong: sup Thug
Jun 16, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: I'm on a plane waiting for takeoff, going back home
Jun 16, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Greece was nice
Jun 16, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: https://www.shop01media.com/en/Nintendo-DSi-LL-XL/ndsi-Flash-Carts/SuperCard-DS-TWO-flash-cart-Nintendo-DS
Jun 16, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: 70 quid for a dstwo ;O;
Jun 16, 2018 10:27 AM - T-hug: Not much p1ng just fired out last nights lamb tikka
Jun 16, 2018 10:27 AM - T-hug: Shocking it was 
Jun 16, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: sadly they dont have promos in good stuff, i would buy a cyclo ivolution, or that lite deluxe ez iv
Jun 16, 2018 10:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: We had Indian last night too
Jun 16, 2018 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: I wanted lamb but we didn't order any
Jun 16, 2018 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: 01media isn't exactly known for being cheap but at least they're EU based
Jun 16, 2018 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: And have a lot of stuff that's hard to find elsewhere
Jun 16, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: and weirdly they are EU and prices don't include taxes already, its the only site i know that does that
Jun 16, 2018 10:32 AM - Minox: eh, taxes are included afaik
Jun 16, 2018 10:32 AM - migles: they aren't minox, they get added in the checkout
Jun 16, 2018 10:32 AM - Minox: I just checked the checkout it's not adding anything
Jun 16, 2018 10:33 AM - Minox: it's just listing how much of it is tax
Jun 16, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: it is not?
Jun 16, 2018 10:33 AM - Minox: it totally is
Jun 16, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: are  you sure?
Jun 16, 2018 10:34 AM - Minox: https://imgur.com/a/5X6xfja
Jun 16, 2018 10:34 AM - Minox: price listed is 281.95
Jun 16, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: then how comes in me it doesnt?
Jun 16, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/a/vO0Zmwb
Jun 16, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/a/nfv6J0D
Jun 16, 2018 10:35 AM - Minox: you're in a different EU zone
Jun 16, 2018 10:35 AM - Minox: different tax rules afaik
Jun 16, 2018 10:36 AM - migles: eww
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - Minox: dare I ask what country you're in?
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: also your money is in Kr
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles taxes depend on country and if you're not logged in they can't know your shopping address
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: i bet is mostly that
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: Shipping
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - Minox: it's listing my prices in kr because it's a Swedish site
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - Minox: and I'm in Sweden
Jun 16, 2018 10:37 AM - Minox: they had their shipping location close to where I used to live
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Actually. I think 01media is based in Poland now
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - Minox: I could get packages from there in less than 1 day
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - Minox: Jdbye: they expanded to two locations afaik
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - Minox: the Swedish location is still used
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Ah
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: LOL
Jun 16, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: i just missed the button in the left corner https://imgur.com/a/nTkS5xC
Jun 16, 2018 10:39 AM - migles: there is a optiuon to change between prices with taxes or not
Jun 16, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Neat
Jun 16, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Usually I have to log in to see prices without tax
Jun 16, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Well bye, plane is starting to move
Jun 16, 2018 10:39 AM - Minox: ah, that was checked by default for me
Jun 16, 2018 10:39 AM - Minox: have a fun flight wherever you're going
Jun 16, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: if it was not for the price, and the omega making it irrelevant, i would get this https://www.shop01media.com/en/Nintendo-DS-accessories/NDS-Flash-Carts-linker/NDS-Flash-Carts-other?product_id=1802
Jun 16, 2018 10:40 AM - Minox: I still have one of those carts
Jun 16, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: the ez iv deluxe lite?
Jun 16, 2018 10:41 AM - Minox: though I stopped using it since getting an EZ Flash III
Jun 16, 2018 10:41 AM - Minox: yes, the deluxe lite
Jun 16, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: whoa
Jun 16, 2018 10:41 AM - Minox: used to use it with my DS lite
Jun 16, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: i wanted it :C
Jun 16, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: 32MB psram :C no more flashing 32 mb games to nor
Jun 16, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: and bigger nor
Jun 16, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: fits the dslite
Jun 16, 2018 10:42 AM - Minox: tbh, the shell is poorly made
Jun 16, 2018 10:42 AM - migles: does it break easily?
Jun 16, 2018 10:43 AM - Minox: the shell holds up, but the clip on mine doesn't hold it together
Jun 16, 2018 10:43 AM - Minox: not an issue when it's within a DS, but otherwise a bit inconvenient
Jun 16, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: ewww
Jun 16, 2018 10:44 AM - migles: do you own a m3 perfect?
Jun 16, 2018 10:45 AM - Minox: I don't
Jun 16, 2018 10:45 AM - Minox: the best flash cart I own is the EZ Flash III
Jun 16, 2018 10:45 AM - migles: i have one, and would still like that ez iv, because i use my normal ez iv more lol, no rom patching, saves in .sav, sdhc support
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: how good is the ez flash 3?
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 AM - Minox: as far as features go it has most of the things I want from a cart
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 AM - Minox: it's a really good flashcart, but it requires flashing from Windows XP
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: eww
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: it has rtc right?
Jun 16, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: does it use a battery backup system for saves or flashed roms?
Jun 16, 2018 10:48 AM - Minox: chargable battery as far as I know
Jun 16, 2018 10:48 AM - Minox: and yeah, it has rtc
Jun 16, 2018 10:49 AM - migles: chargeable? wow
Jun 16, 2018 10:49 AM - Minox: if it's not used for long enough it will complain about a dry battery but leaving it in the flasher for a couple of hours solves that
Jun 16, 2018 10:49 AM - migles: i wonder how the life endurance of theese coins battery are
Jun 16, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: does a normal battery lasts longuer in years than a rechargeable one? rechargeable ones loose capacity and become useless by aging
Jun 16, 2018 10:51 AM - Minox: since it has rtc I imagine the strain is bigger on the battery
Jun 16, 2018 10:51 AM - migles: i believe my m3 battery is rechargeable but i am not sure...
Jun 16, 2018 10:51 AM - Minox: it has to keep a clock running
Jun 16, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: yeah i know, its common to find pokemon reds with the original battery still running, but a gold\silver even tought it was released later, the clock kills thoose a bit faster
Jun 16, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: i wanted to replace the battery in my m3, but i am kinda scared
Jun 16, 2018 10:53 AM - Minox: the battery in my pokemon games are all still running afaik
Jun 16, 2018 10:53 AM - migles: i know a shop who does this close to my town, they already replaced some pokemon ones i asked, but this m3 is pratically unreplaceable if someting went wrong
Jun 16, 2018 11:04 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/7L7rFIR LOL
Jun 16, 2018 12:51 PM - T-hug: I commented they needed a car for the bonus round
Jun 16, 2018 12:55 PM - Veho: Player 3 has entered the fight.
Jun 16, 2018 1:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/XTDmhPb#
Jun 16, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/htcmQQc.mp4
Jun 16, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ybor used to be a pretty rough place... lol (It still has some areas that I would try to avoid)
Jun 16, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the night club scene when I was in my 20's was awesome there, girls dancing half nude in cages, techo blasting and fog machines was like a awesome.. lol
Jun 16, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w0o6De8
Jun 16, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZTFlhGe
Jun 16, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8rf4d3/he_was_offered_a_tenner_to_put_a_lit_firework_in/
Jun 16, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BF9xQZR.gifv
Jun 16, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8qevvg/guy_gets_ejected_from_front_windshield_of_car/ Damn he lived? That's amazing lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: The poor guy in that buried car is gonna have a hell of a headache
Jun 16, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: And this is why being behind trucks is better than being in front
Jun 16, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: In driving ed we even had a demonstration of how long a big trailer takes to stop compared to a normal car
Jun 16, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Most people hate being behind them, me included, because you can't easily overtake them so you're kind of stuck following behind at whatever speed they're going
Jun 16, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it's much safer
Jun 16, 2018 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder who was at fault there though. The car drivers for not giving him ample time to slow down, or the truck driver for going too fast
Jun 16, 2018 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or is there more to it that the picture isn't showing
Jun 16, 2018 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, I don't think the guy in that last one was wearing his seat belt
Jun 16, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can survive such things, it's just a matter of how quickly you decelerate
Jun 16, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably not
Jun 16, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a lot of luck involved lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think people have died falling in showers.
Jun 16, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: You don't want to go from 60 to 0 in a fraction of a second
Jun 16, 2018 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Actually being thrown out of the car and rolling across the pavement would slow you down more gently although probably not without major injuries depending on how fast you were going
Jun 16, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did see a lady survive exactly that The Real Jdbye, miracle survival she hit a huge oak tree that was in our yard went through the wind shield and hit her head on the tree cracked it open so badly I could see her brain.
Jun 16, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She lived!
Jun 16, 2018 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Compared to like, driving into a concrete wall (worst case scenario)
Jun 16, 2018 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Did she become brain damaged? Lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I mean for a couple of months from what I understand she said she was "foggy" but eventually fully recovered lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably swelling?
Jun 16, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seat belts I think need to be designed to have some give to them so they slow you down if you collide
Jun 16, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe they do but only in collisions
Jun 16, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they do sort of? I am not sure lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess the material is somewhat stretchy but I doubt that would help much
Jun 16, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Air bags it seems like would have helped that one guy? lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well that's what those are for but you hit them pretty hard lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even air bags won't prevent you from flying out the window
Jun 16, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do know Seat belts have improved from when my Grandpa was practicing medicine... He had books on how to deal with surgical stuff... One of them had pictures of like where seat belts had cut people open and guts spilled out lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah I had that thought
Jun 16, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seems like they would do that
Jun 16, 2018 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: I hate newer seatbelts though they have this thing where some switch is flipped that makes it stop dispensing once you plug in the seatbelt and let go of it
Jun 16, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The eyeball one was terrible lol the procedure for triage was to tape a cup over the eye that fell out lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: I often find it tightening on me and becoming too tight and I can't pull more out without taking off the seatbelt and letting it go all the way back
Jun 16, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that drives me crazy too 
Jun 16, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom used to have this car with automatic seat belts and those too sucked lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Triage?
Jun 16, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would get in and this motorized thing would drag the seat belt back at you lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Automatic seatbelts so it puts itself on? Lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Neat
Jun 16, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Triage like immediate treatment until you can get the person into surgery lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still waiting for those auto lacing shoes lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:39 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/t/sony/nPEUq8X
Jun 16, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't think they make them anymore maybe safety reasons?
Jun 16, 2018 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Trains seem to go faster now, I could have sworn the two last stops before my city used to take like 30 min now it's only 20
Jun 16, 2018 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Almost at my city already
Jun 16, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 lol musician's can't even escape the SJW's lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably safety reasons yeah
Jun 16, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I remember being drunk one time and I wanted a CD out of the car, so I leaned in and put the key and was leaned over to grab the CD out of the player.... It felt like the car was trying to kill me lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: The trip from the airport used to take 59 minutes or 61 minutes now it's only 50
Jun 16, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or maybe I'm misremembering
Jun 16, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah that's why I hate those seat belts
Jun 16, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gets a bit claustrophobic
Jun 16, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe better weather or temperature can effect the trains speed (they can go faster if conditions are right)
Jun 16, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2rUgY9J41I This is very similar to the seat belt that grabbed me lol
Jun 16, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have been fine if I wasn't drunk and didn't manage to trigger it somehow lol
Jun 16, 2018 4:12 PM - Devin: Hola mi amigos.
Jun 16, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Das Eguis! lol
Jun 16, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Equis or something lol
Jun 16, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvTTIWuAGIw
Jun 16, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.amazon.mp3 Amazon music app? Weird... gonna try it lol
Jun 16, 2018 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: You don't know about Amazon music?
Jun 16, 2018 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: They do drm free albums and stuff
Jun 16, 2018 6:01 PM - cearp: 2 million songs? The private music tracker I'm on has 1 million+ torrents, must equal way more than 2 million files
Jun 16, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh I didn't know they had a free streaming thing
Jun 16, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: cearp and that's why I don't pay for streaming services
Jun 16, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well except tidal cause I get half price and it has most of the music I want and the rest I have bandcamp and SoundCloud for
Jun 16, 2018 6:02 PM - cearp: I don't pay for streaming either 
Jun 16, 2018 6:03 PM - cearp: I set up madsonic on a server, it's like your own spotify, very cool
Jun 16, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not and lol
Jun 16, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad
Jun 16, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm on my tablet it's playing music in the background and I can use Chrome at the same time
Jun 16, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yCUTYlr
Jun 16, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hss2YOR
Jun 16, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: cearp that is cool, I need something like that for my flac chiptune collection that won't fit on my phone
Jun 16, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or I could stop being lazy and re-download the entire thing as mp3
Jun 16, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/evgGMvv.jpg
Jun 16, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: Phrasing!
Jun 16, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lDAYqPa
Jun 16, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7iFOC
Jun 16, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: damn, i did go out today
Jun 16, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: had a chubby girl stalking me
Jun 16, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: Did you score?
Jun 16, 2018 7:22 PM - migles: fuck, she is like 15
Jun 16, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: i was in the coffee place close to my town with my friend, this chick was alone in the park, then proceed to ride her bike about 6 times passing the caffee and staring at me
Jun 16, 2018 7:23 PM - migles: she would just go in the corner and turn back, then go to the park for a while sitting in the benches
Jun 16, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: my friend pushed me to go to her, but nah, too young for me
Jun 16, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: chubby girls = best girls
Jun 16, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: yeah i know depravo, she was hot i can't deny
Jun 16, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: but too young...
Jun 16, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: Maybe she just looks young.
Jun 16, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: maybe...
Jun 16, 2018 7:28 PM - Devin: How young is too young Migles?
Jun 16, 2018 7:29 PM - Devin: Oh, 15..
Jun 16, 2018 7:29 PM - Devin: How young do you look? Jesus.
Jun 16, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 16, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: i actually look like 16 lol
Jun 16, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: and wearing a minions shirt, doesn't help lol
Jun 16, 2018 7:31 PM - Devin: My last question is. Do you own a van with tinted windows?
Jun 16, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: before you ask, it was the only thing i had ready in the moment, and i got this kid cousin who is crazy about minions and he always laughs when sees this shirt
Jun 16, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: no i have a small car lol
Jun 16, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: fuck shit, for even think i own a van
Jun 16, 2018 7:35 PM - Devin: At least looking young is a plus for most people. Once you lose that baby face you add +5 to your age.
Jun 16, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: but i dont fucking want to look like a kid
Jun 16, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: people don't take me for real, when i am doing "adult" stuff like taxes
Jun 16, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: it's really bad when i shave lol, in stores, cofree places and etc, they always reefer me as a kid lol
Jun 16, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: I'm having pizza.
Jun 16, 2018 7:44 PM - Veho: And watching the game for some reason.
Jun 16, 2018 7:49 PM - Depravo: I had curry.
Jun 16, 2018 8:04 PM - Chary: i had a sandwich
Jun 16, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had Chili lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: i had milkshake
Jun 16, 2018 8:17 PM - kenenthk: I'm ordering KFC through grubhub
Jun 16, 2018 8:17 PM - kenenthk: The game is a good rapper veho
Jun 16, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: You just lost the game.
Jun 16, 2018 8:19 PM - Chary: grubhub < postmates
Jun 16, 2018 8:20 PM - Chary: grubhub < postmates < doordash
Jun 16, 2018 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Grubhub is god
Jun 16, 2018 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Or I could go for the 12" burrito
Jun 16, 2018 8:26 PM - Joe88: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-44504344
Jun 16, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: but i want to play as a trangender guy
Jun 16, 2018 8:28 PM - Devin: A burrito sounds really good.
Jun 16, 2018 8:28 PM - Devin: I also have none of those options in my area. RIP.
Jun 16, 2018 8:28 PM - kenenthk: It does but fuck their $5 delivery fee 
Jun 16, 2018 8:30 PM - kenenthk: So all of a sudden all the previous restaurants I ordered from are charging delivery fees. Assholes
Jun 16, 2018 8:31 PM - Devin: A nice stacker from Moes. Mmm.
Jun 16, 2018 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Papa John's it is sadly
Jun 16, 2018 8:33 PM - Chary: Primenow doesn't do restraunts to me yet
Jun 16, 2018 8:33 PM - Chary: 0/10
Jun 16, 2018 8:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/lf3oqphwxo0
Jun 16, 2018 8:34 PM - Devin: How dare you Chary.
Jun 16, 2018 8:34 PM - Chary: I miss getting 2$ steaks from abusing the system
Jun 16, 2018 8:34 PM - Chary: Lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:36 PM - Devin: There's isn't Prime anything in my area. We're working on rolliing our services out to new places but ehhh.
Jun 16, 2018 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Works in my area apparently
Jun 16, 2018 8:36 PM - Devin: Slow process. At least grocery delivery locations should increase soon with the Whole Foods thing.
Jun 16, 2018 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Thought I have a walmart and price chopper in walking distance gate going to walmart during the day
Jun 16, 2018 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Though
Jun 16, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am making chop steaks and grilled egg plant tomorrow lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grilled Onions and a nice muchroom gravy hmm glorious lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Muhroom lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi add some feta cheese to that eggplant
Jun 16, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Make it a Greek dish
Jun 16, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus autocorrect
Jun 16, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds fucking awesome!!! Lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Slice it down the middle and stick some crumbled feta cheese and spices in there
Jun 16, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: And by spices I mean herbs
Jun 16, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: And maybe some garlic
Jun 16, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feta is one of my favorite cheese
Jun 16, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same
Jun 16, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some thyme and stuff hmm yes and yes lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have this awesome olive oil
Jun 16, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting all my stuff prepped for tomorrow cookout for me lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well me and my family but I like cooking for them even if they are assholes lol
Jun 16, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why won't Android suggest curse words  should be an uncensored keyboard lol
Jun 16, 2018 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Cool got 30 points at papa John's so I can get a free pizza next week not bad for 25 bucks with a bogo
Jun 16, 2018 9:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0nrGn6OW7Vg
Jun 16, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's a bogo
Jun 16, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi use swiftkey and add your own curse words
Jun 16, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it comes with some
Jun 16, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: but adding new words is as easy as typing them once and tapping the right suggestion
Jun 16, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: typing them correctly though mind you
Jun 16, 2018 9:15 PM - kenenthk: But one get one
Jun 16, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I am using Gboard or what ever it is right now hmm might try swipe
Jun 16, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Er Swiftkey lol
Jun 16, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: swiftkey is the best
Jun 16, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: gboard i assume means the stock keyboard
Jun 16, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is ok
Jun 16, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: the predictions aren't nearly as good though
Jun 16, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: once i switched to swiftkey is when i accepted the fate of hardware keyboard smartphones
Jun 16, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: which i used to swear by and thought i could never get used to any smartphone that didn't have a hardware keyboard
Jun 16, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i realized i had to get used to not having a hardware keyboard since like no one was making them anymore
Jun 16, 2018 9:24 PM - kenenthk: That's like the fastest I've ever gotten a pizza delivered to me here in less then 20 minutes
Jun 16, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly 
Jun 16, 2018 9:25 PM - kenenthk: Love living so close to food places
Jun 16, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk lol Pizza fine!
Jun 16, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tine
Jun 16, 2018 9:25 PM - kenenthk: You can do it psi I believe in you
Jun 16, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: r time lol
Jun 16, 2018 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Now go hang yourself
Jun 16, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swiftkey adjustment time lol
Jun 16, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk ask your mom I'm already hung 
Jun 16, 2018 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Hung over
Jun 16, 2018 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Papa John's is better than all others
Jun 16, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/best-keyboard-android
Jun 16, 2018 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 16, 2018 9:54 PM - Devin: Hell no it's not.
Jun 16, 2018 9:54 PM - Devin: Dominos is the best. Papa John's is straight spongey.
Jun 16, 2018 9:54 PM - Chary: Dominos is king
Jun 16, 2018 9:55 PM - Devin: There we go.
Jun 16, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That game is not fun Chary 
Jun 16, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Dominos is trash in my area
Jun 16, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Chary isn't ghetto enough for Dominos
Jun 16, 2018 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Lol 2ds xk
Jun 16, 2018 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Xl
Jun 16, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here Pappa John's can be the best pizza if they are going by corporate formula.... But consistently good is Pizza Hut and then the local places
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk Domino's here is awesome pizza but disgusting pepperoni 
Jun 16, 2018 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Which is werid because pizza hut is garbage where I live
Jun 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And to me a pizza with bad pepperoni is a bad pizza 
Jun 16, 2018 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Papa John's always has the best deals also
Jun 16, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it varies from location to location 
Jun 16, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Hungry Howies near me is disgusting go 20 minutes down the road and they're great
Jun 16, 2018 10:50 PM - kenenthk: There's a shopping block right where I live so there's like a laundry mat a bar a subway ups store Chinese place subway papa John's a vape shop and price chopper all in walking distance lol
Jun 16, 2018 10:51 PM - kenenthk: So I can get drunk then grab subway right around the corner
Jun 16, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that too me is a crime used to order hungry Howies in Michigan every Friday lol
Jun 16, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk ask, for the 12 inch Jared special
Jun 16, 2018 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure that's only on the kids menu
Jun 16, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lollololo
Jun 16, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: I got a message from someone named lovely hands asking to buy my car
Jun 16, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got emails from desperate Asian women In my area
Jun 16, 2018 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum?
Jun 16, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theroot.com/google-has-a-hard-time-keeping-black-employees-1826888220/amp
Jun 16, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What's Latinx lol
Jun 16, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: I think that's true for every company
Jun 16, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL maybe?
Jun 16, 2018 11:00 PM - kenenthk: Boondocks already proved it
Jun 16, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it would make things kind of a weird job market like if 100% of companies are required to employ X% of people based on race % and like if your company is located in an area where X Race is like non existent?
Jun 16, 2018 11:02 PM - kenenthk: We have a little bit of every race where I work at so it can cope it's just the obvious fact most stereotype themselves and wonder why they loose jobs
Jun 16, 2018 11:03 PM - kenenthk: They just shout racist when people call them on their behavior which is totally stupid
Jun 16, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's always annoying to me, when people are in an area "I am white so I need to listen to country music and use chewing tobacco and drive car X" or the many other pre molded factory presets...
Jun 16, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can choose your own stereo types lol
Jun 16, 2018 11:05 PM - kenenthk: There's this one black girl at work does an awesome job she already know I want it always smiles at me but wont say anything
Jun 16, 2018 11:05 PM - Joe88: https://news.sky.com/story/memes-will-be-banned-under-new-eu-copyright-law-warn-campaigners-11398577
Jun 16, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you mean I can't blast death metal and cover my face with tattoos and work at the mental health clinic? How dare you oppress my people! lol
Jun 16, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I heard China bans meme's and also puns 
Jun 16, 2018 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Shes cute as hell too
Jun 16, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk go get some 
Jun 16, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2018 11:07 PM - kenenthk: All Kim Jon un memes3are banned in north korea
Jun 16, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I believe it or they will mount you to the front of a cannon and shoot it...
Jun 16, 2018 11:09 PM - kenenthk: South Korea doesn't give a fuck
Jun 16, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want some chiptunes?
Jun 16, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://radio.jdbye.com
Jun 16, 2018 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi check it out
Jun 16, 2018 11:24 PM - kenenthk: No
Jun 16, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked this time!!!
Jun 16, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I am sure it worked every time just not for me lol
Jun 16, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one reminds me of like some PS1 games (where they didn't use CD audio but used the PS1's nice nice chip)
Jun 16, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That spaceship racing games on the PS1
Jun 16, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really reminds of those lol
Jun 16, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxO29WkjrKE
Jun 16, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: so, my friend (girl) was doing a personality quiz lol
Jun 16, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: and then she was talking about it, and told me to do it
Jun 16, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: and i did it and happily showed her the results and pretended to be like "happy" and stuff
Jun 16, 2018 11:48 PM - migles: ain't i a good friend?
Jun 16, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: i am almost exploding and raging to tell her that she is a fucking dumb and believe in this trash
Jun 16, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: but i just pretended to even enjoy it
Jun 16, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: and don't crush the girl's dreams and beliefs
Jun 17, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles more fun is those "what's your pimp name" and stuff like that lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeed.com/iramadison/one-hundred-and-one-bottoms?utm_term=.mcGKARVe5#.xhmV3xn2a
Jun 17, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: hhe
Jun 17, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: heh
Jun 17, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: it was a very shitty long personality quizz that ended up telling me i am an intorvet
Jun 17, 2018 12:03 AM - migles: and ask me "if i agree or disagree with theese sentences"
Jun 17, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "You got: Humpules You're a marathon porn star. You're always called in for orgy scenes because you're beyond athletic and last for hours.
Jun 17, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they know me...
Jun 17, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it was a fishing scheme to get your banking info 
Jun 17, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mothers Maiden Name, PIN number, height weight and all that lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Well I don't see why you need my banks routing number but OK....." lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7iQgF
Jun 17, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7iem3T4
Jun 17, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7iOJcMZ
Jun 17, 2018 12:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 17, 2018 12:24 AM - Flame: fuck off ken
Jun 17, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MbpNDcr I feel like Depravo would eat something like this, and I am so jelly lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SBFFpig Needs that Attack on Titan music lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SBr8K
Jun 17, 2018 12:35 AM - migles: depravo
Jun 17, 2018 12:35 AM - migles: is the guy who likes big boobs
Jun 17, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XgBlo I have done all these things lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XgMId
Jun 17, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: there where no 8 track here :c
Jun 17, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: cassete
Jun 17, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: and before cassete, vinils
Jun 17, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: i think only america liked 8 track? and maybe japan
Jun 17, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it was short lived
Jun 17, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XgRFAJN
Jun 17, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: cassettes where way better, still far from perfect but better lol
Jun 17, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/akEHr This ones for kenenthk lol
Jun 17, 2018 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 17, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2018 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Go eat at ihob
Jun 17, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate Old Bastards?
Jun 17, 2018 1:51 AM - kenenthk: I have orgasming balls
Jun 17, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intel-quantum-computing-research-lab/amp/
Jun 17, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/06/16/indonesian-woman-dies-after-being-swallowed-whole-by-python.amp.html
Jun 17, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally she swallowed but this time she was swallowed!!!
Jun 17, 2018 2:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hey-kojima-so-i-seen-the-trailer-for-death-stranding.507696/
Jun 17, 2018 2:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 17, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a movie with quick time events mixed in lol
Jun 17, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Swear my stomach likes to hold all its shit in throughout the week and unload its self on a Saturday
Jun 17, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat more fiber¿
Jun 17, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (. ) ¿ (.)
Jun 17, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: \/\/\/\/
Jun 17, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: /\/\/\/\
Jun 17, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yhkyfuW_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 17, 2018 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 17, 2018 3:37 AM - kenenthk: (.)8=D(.)


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 18, 2018)

Jun 17, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 17, 2018 5:47 AM - Veho: ( ° )( °)
Jun 17, 2018 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Things are looking up!
Jun 17, 2018 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MbpNDcr I am still looking at this sandwich  lol
Jun 17, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It needs onion rings and gyro meat added... lol
Jun 17, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you would die right after you finish it. rather than 10 minutes later
Jun 17, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsG6yxDvPs8
Jun 17, 2018 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeuldpGipts
Jun 17, 2018 6:43 AM - Veho: Okay that kasatschok girl is funny.
Jun 17, 2018 6:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cwIdbZN
Jun 17, 2018 6:53 AM - Ericthegreat: What happened to the gbatemp Nintendo interview
Jun 17, 2018 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ah3PEls_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 17, 2018 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4CIFc94_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 17, 2018 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Just heard my old assistant manager died no idea what happened 
Jun 17, 2018 7:09 AM - Veho: Nintendo dropped the interview when they found out GBAtemp was the #1 Nintendo hacking site.
Jun 17, 2018 7:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PWDG4cc.jpg
Jun 17, 2018 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk hope he or she died in a cool way at least like a heart attack while sky diving and having sex at the same time!
Jun 17, 2018 7:13 AM - kenenthk: She did use to cough a lot no idea what the cause is yet
Jun 17, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Herpititaids
Jun 17, 2018 7:14 AM - kenenthk: I was just about to chat with her where she works at and got a text from a buddy saying she died
Jun 17, 2018 7:16 AM - Veho: A cough you say?
Jun 17, 2018 7:16 AM - Veho: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/IncurableCoughOfDeath
Jun 17, 2018 7:18 AM - Veho: A chronic cough can be symptom of serious disease.
Jun 17, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: Yeah that's my thinking she was always stressed and coughing pro5from smoking all those years
Jun 17, 2018 7:46 AM - Chary: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-e3-2018-live-show-floor-coverage-day-2-anime-games-and-indies.507641/
Jun 17, 2018 7:46 AM - Chary: Yay time to pass out zzzzz
Jun 17, 2018 7:58 AM - VinsCool: zzzzzzz mmm passing out
Jun 17, 2018 7:59 AM - kenenthk: You never sleep though
Jun 17, 2018 8:04 AM - VinsCool: sleeping? pffff
Jun 17, 2018 8:47 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/yhBiybONjVk
Jun 17, 2018 9:26 AM - kenenthk: T hug
Jun 17, 2018 10:49 AM - T-hug: Y
Jun 17, 2018 10:49 AM - T-hug: O
Jun 17, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXm8JdC4k4c
Jun 17, 2018 11:38 AM - kenenthk: I actually saw a pretty good horror movie
Jun 17, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: your mom?
Jun 17, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: i tought you where already used to her
Jun 17, 2018 1:32 PM - Veho: What movie was it ken don't leave us hanging.
Jun 17, 2018 1:34 PM - Depravo: Casper the Friendly Ghost.
Jun 17, 2018 1:35 PM - Veho: sp00ky  ;O;
Jun 17, 2018 1:42 PM - Chary: The horror D:
Jun 17, 2018 1:51 PM - T-hug: Omg I think they killed kenenthk
Jun 17, 2018 1:54 PM - Veho: YOU BASTARDS!
Jun 17, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Fathers Day or what ever it is to all the dads? Tom is probably opening a tie even as we speak lol
Jun 17, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: i wish it was feathers day
Jun 17, 2018 2:30 PM - Depravo: You should do well out of it. Don't you have around 12 kids?
Jun 17, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/KUmin6y
Jun 17, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XewJ9CWyJp4?t=1588 lol what is this?
Jun 17, 2018 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone done a joycon shell swap?
Jun 17, 2018 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats the black thing around the edge of the stick for?
Jun 17, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems to just be a piece of plastic thats glued to the shell
Jun 17, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: the replacement doesnt have it
Jun 17, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was to help with the disconnecting issue
Jun 17, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's plastic but if I was a betting man, I would bet it has some metal inside the plastic to act as a wave guide.
Jun 17, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: you better disconect yourself before you wreck yourself
Jun 17, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: hey, anyone seen Sora?
Jun 17, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: she used to come in the weekends, its been a while since i dont see her in the shoutbox
Jun 17, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 17, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably busy thinking up more fake stories
Jun 17, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: i like her stories :C
Jun 17, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: you are so mean
Jun 17, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fake news! Trump must be informed! lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: if she won't come back, it will be your fault :C
Jun 17, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: last seen april, aww :c
Jun 17, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRlVx5RnEjg
Jun 17, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: i am going to buy boktai 2, fucking loving this game
Jun 17, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: and playing it like a retard in the sun
Jun 17, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: sadly the third one is japanese
Jun 17, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: and i dont believe i would have the skill to swap the rom chip for a translated rom...
Jun 17, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: not sure if its been pratically possible to do...
Jun 17, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: nvm managed to move it
Jun 17, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: no Psi its for aesthetics i think
Jun 17, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: its a black border around the stick hole
Jun 17, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: this joycon doesnt have the connectivity fix yet
Jun 17, 2018 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: im adding that
Jun 17, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that piece lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought you meant the one inside on the left or right lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Jun 17, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: the board has a rather bad looking solder pad
Jun 17, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: its got some like corrosion around it or something
Jun 17, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks like this on both boards so it must be like that from the factory
Jun 17, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: its on the trace going to the antenna
Jun 17, 2018 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: also some permanent marker on it lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: near that area
Jun 17, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat, always like to see when they do things at the factory before it leaves lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean preferably all exactly working right in the first place is best but fixes are interesting to me.
Jun 17, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/06/one_guy_got_crash_bandicoot_n_sane_trilogy_up_and_running_on_switch
Jun 17, 2018 3:41 PM - T-hug: I got a 25£ psn voucher and a coat
Jun 17, 2018 3:41 PM - T-hug: Amd reeses choc cuos
Jun 17, 2018 3:41 PM - T-hug: Cups
Jun 17, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.npr.org/2018/06/17/620347667/some-survivors-of-category-5-hurricane-irma-want-a-category-6
Jun 17, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T Hug lol
Jun 17, 2018 3:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: C.O.P.S 
Jun 17, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cybernetic Organisms Playing
Jun 17, 2018 4:10 PM - Devin: Sounds about right. Pretty sure a lot of people on the coast did the whole "Naruto run at the beach" during the hurricanes.
Jun 17, 2018 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Central Organization of Police Specialists
Jun 17, 2018 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 17, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Completely Over Powered Sexworkers
Jun 17, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: YES
Jun 17, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it works
Jun 17, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: my left joycon is now fixed, shell swapped and has the foam fix applied
Jun 17, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had ripped the battery connector off the board for my original left joycon
Jun 17, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was still attached to the battery lol
Jun 17, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congrats I know that feels nice  lol
Jun 17, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/bezedi6i1jjcscp/20180617_191235.jpg?dl=0
Jun 17, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: this little thing caused me no end of trouble
Jun 17, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: finding a decently priced broken left joycon with a working mobo took a ges
Jun 17, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: the actual fix and shell swap took ages too... took me like 5 hours lol
Jun 17, 2018 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: its not hard but its really fiddly
Jun 17, 2018 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: still have to do the right joycon but at least i dont have to completely disassemble it
Jun 17, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sL88MC9.jpg
Jun 17, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hbcIIgr Migles summoning! lol
Jun 17, 2018 5:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I smell coffee 
Jun 17, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q81yp2j
Jun 17, 2018 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That feel when cats have nine lives and treat their current one like it's their last. 
Jun 17, 2018 6:16 PM - Veho: You mean cats are big pussies?
Jun 17, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: someone spoke pussy
Jun 17, 2018 6:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are they?
Jun 17, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: PSIO
Jun 17, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: LINK DOESNT WORK
Jun 17, 2018 6:21 PM - migles: what was\is in it?
Jun 17, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: Boobs, probably.
Jun 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: Here, have consolation ass instead: https://imgur.com/gallery/0qqiubt
Jun 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: Helen Stifler. Google for more.
Jun 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably got pulled for naughty bits?
Jun 17, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: all done with the other joycon
Jun 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol was just lots of Asian boobs lol
Jun 17, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: didnt bother to unplug all the ribbons just the ZR cause i had to swap the button over to the pink middle piece
Jun 17, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the battery
Jun 17, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ABXY feel different... not as clicky
Jun 17, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i tightened the screws too much
Jun 17, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol was just lots of Asian boobs lol << WHAT??? I NEED THAT
Jun 17, 2018 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i prefer them like this lol
Jun 17, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where pretty big for Asian boobs lol
Jun 17, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dNZ6Oth
Jun 17, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: 
Jun 17, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: i wanna asian boobs :C
Jun 17, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: I installed bars on my windows today so my kid doesn't jump out.
Jun 17, 2018 6:29 PM - Sicklyboy: Hmm.  I'm a moderator here, and there's drama.
Jun 17, 2018 6:29 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm a moderator of a car club on Facebook, and now there's drama there too
Jun 17, 2018 6:29 PM - Sicklyboy: [hmm react intensifies]
Jun 17, 2018 6:30 PM - Sicklyboy: Car club = GBAtemp confirmed
Jun 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: veho lol took me  awhile to understand you where talking about real windows
Jun 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: and not microsoft's windows
Jun 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: hmmm
Jun 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: I installed bars on my Windows today so my kid wouldn't jump over to Linux.
Jun 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: car club, i should try that, i bet they got plenty of spare boobs
Jun 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Slickboy is back 
Jun 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i guess i can get the ugly chicks that fail to ride in fancy cars
Jun 17, 2018 6:32 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm never gone <3 I check this site daily still.  But I haven't had the mental willpower to do much of anything 
Jun 17, 2018 6:33 PM - Sicklyboy: Trying to move by the end of July at the latest.  That should help change my mental outlook I think.
Jun 17, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: What's wrong, Sickly?
Jun 17, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: whats up with ya
Jun 17, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/TBY2JLz
Jun 17, 2018 6:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can always play a game :lur
Jun 17, 2018 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn i think the R button spring came loose after i closed it up
Jun 17, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: these triwing screwdrivers suuuuuuuck
Jun 17, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not the right size
Jun 17, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's actually easier to use a flathead
Jun 17, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: damages the screws less too
Jun 17, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the one that came with the replacement shell isnt the right size
Jun 17, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: im pretty happy with the shell
Jun 17, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: they look stock (splatoon 2 colors)
Jun 17, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: the buttons on the side are still gray but thats ok
Jun 17, 2018 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: can probably buy the rails in the right color if i want to
Jun 17, 2018 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: the joycons have a lot of battery drain when off... the battery that was disconnected for a year still had full charge but the joycons discharge in a matter of weeks
Jun 17, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: lel, i keep cheating in boktai
Jun 17, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: its the sunset, there is not enough sun for the sensor to pick up
Jun 17, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: and i need to defeat the boss, which requires sunlight <.<
Jun 17, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: switch to flashcart with patched rom
Jun 17, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2018/06/16/grandma-strangles-rabid-bobcat-with-her-bare-hands/amp/
Jun 17, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Years of HJs finally paid off!!! (Kidding granny might choke me out...)
Jun 17, 2018 7:57 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 17, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: how hard is it to make something not drain battery when its off
Jun 17, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: ecigs drain essentially no battery when in standby
Jun 17, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: and all it takes is a single button press to wake it up
Jun 17, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: just like the joycons
Jun 17, 2018 8:16 PM - Minox: depends on whether or not it has to have something running at all times, no?
Jun 17, 2018 8:16 PM - Minox: an ecig just needs something to complete the circuit
Jun 17, 2018 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Ecigs have chips inside them that only wake up when you press the button unless you run full mechanical
Jun 17, 2018 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Or have some fancy always on one
Jun 17, 2018 8:18 PM - kenenthk: So the lower the resistance how wire plus what you have it set to depends how much battery you get
Jun 17, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: you know who else offers low resistence? YOUR MOM
Jun 17, 2018 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Your mom is low resistance
Jun 17, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: that comeback is so weak... you learned from your mom to don't resist?
Jun 17, 2018 8:49 PM - kenenthk: I mean coming from a 28 year old that still lives with his mom I dont really have to try 
Jun 17, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuuuck
Jun 17, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i stripped a screw and now i cant get it open again to make the last changes
Jun 17, 2018 9:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/How+to+Remove+a+Stripped+Screw/13213
Jun 17, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye maybe one of those remove screw kit things?
Jun 17, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wikihow.com/Remove-a-Stripped-Screw
Jun 17, 2018 9:19 PM - kenenthk: You mean like the one I linked? 
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: New look on the BeeST
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: https://scontent.fewr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35488002_2519643814728323_8443966112651018240_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&_nc_eui2=AeE5ZTNW6FWSV8XNHHuMmVD2Mri3EhBdXOrrY9pUFc1hwDzTcupPcWKhbaAt5YGEFVEj2KWkUdlvZiNlkZ6yvEcUXmKUQjQz9xrw96mfb2WMZA&oh=2ceb437058d264d5c63ed82bf87bc1f9&oe=5BAC2CD8
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shut up kenenthk no one listens to you  lol
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: Gloss black hood
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: https://scontent.fewr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35549946_2519643918061646_7112924201085829120_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&_nc_eui2=AeHYnvPAFvL3xQEUc5l_ULv-vatjTQnV8MWDXvLZy7AwzXlm8YMjQHi-scDPq5IRBGeyQ78Go5QNJ0YTNfuMnjGv2aCcvKK-OyyfBLiymaMj4Q&oh=bc31ccd3b953446ed423953902e5e42e&oe=5BBF7110
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: Think I'm getting the roof wrapped gloss black next weekend
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sicklyboy post it on "things I recently got" lol
Jun 17, 2018 9:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 17, 2018 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Your wife listens to me
Jun 17, 2018 9:34 PM - kenenthk: What did you get for father's day psi
Jun 17, 2018 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Now people are going to look at your plates and just think you're driving a temporary game boy
Jun 17, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Steak onions mushrooms and other goodies lol
Jun 17, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild power outage again lol
Jun 17, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: So basically useless stuff because the powers out
Jun 17, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as I was finishing up my last bite it went out for like 30 seconds lol
Jun 17, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: So you're only worth a steak dinner to your kids? Were all those years worth it 
Jun 17, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at least it's something lol
Jun 17, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I got to cook it  lol
Jun 17, 2018 10:26 PM - kenenthk: So all those years weren't worth it?
Jun 17, 2018 10:31 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/b3cLEOfRniE
Jun 17, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsLGoU7eQsM
Jun 17, 2018 10:52 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 17, 2018 11:04 PM - Flame: ken
Jun 17, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i tried a few methods nothing helped at all
Jun 17, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: tomorrow im gonna buy some rubber bands
Jun 17, 2018 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Any super glue?
Jun 17, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: screw extractors seem to be hard to find in tiny sizes like this
Jun 17, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken no but i tried hot glue
Jun 17, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: didnt owrk
Jun 17, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: work
Jun 17, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe ill ask my mom for some nail glue
Jun 17, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: the problem is if i accidentally miss the hole its gonna make removing the screw impossible
Jun 17, 2018 11:08 PM - kenenthk: That life jdbye
Jun 17, 2018 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: and nail glue is really runny...
Jun 17, 2018 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope the rubber band method works
Jun 17, 2018 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not too hopeful
Jun 17, 2018 11:20 PM - kenenthk: This is sounding pretty dirty 
Jun 18, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huHylKYQxpU
Jun 18, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/KWgQI3y929g
Jun 18, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byHbd_1NVu4
Jun 18, 2018 2:20 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 18, 2018 2:23 AM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/McDonalds-Big-Mac-Sauce-Brand-New-Factory-Sealed-Limited-Edition-RARE/302688368208?hash=item4679a1f650:m:mc3FcgRXHXqM8IUp9pZeAKw
Jun 18, 2018 2:24 AM - kenenthk: I'm not mad at them for charging $35
Jun 18, 2018 2:27 AM - Coto: $35 still not that mucho
Jun 18, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just thousand island dressing... lol
Jun 18, 2018 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Shut psi the golden archs kn it it's a collectable that's probably expired 
Jun 18, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8FoCz91
Jun 18, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Does that bring back memories psi
Jun 18, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes of that one time you tried to do the thing  lol
Jun 18, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: I thought the table was your daughter
Jun 18, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fJJK1Z9
Jun 18, 2018 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Who is that
Jun 18, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She looks really high lol
Jun 18, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q4MweWa
Jun 18, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: She looks familiar
Jun 18, 2018 2:43 AM - kenenthk: You know what's horrible opening a public bathroom door right when you cant hold in the gas anymore
Jun 18, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zdnbdrT
Jun 18, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk yeah, I know that feeling... crop dusting in grocery stores is hilarious
Jun 18, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Try having it happen next to a office where the public bathrooms happen to be located at
Jun 18, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8rra1i/pizza_for_dinner/
Jun 18, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8rq9uj/girl_dangles_from_amusement_park_ride/
Jun 18, 2018 2:57 AM - Coto: o mae wa mou shindeiru
Jun 18, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nani?
Jun 18, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4zoLyXSno4s
Jun 18, 2018 3:01 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 18, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://bgr.com/2018/06/17/kilauea-eruption-hawaii-video-from-helicopter/amp/
Jun 18, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk?
Jun 18, 2018 3:04 AM - Coto: Nani?
Jun 18, 2018 3:07 AM - Coto: Psi: holy shit that
Jun 18, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hawaii 
Jun 18, 2018 3:09 AM - Coto: we got one of those here in chile but nothing like that... yet
Jun 18, 2018 3:10 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljrDn3Gel4M
Jun 18, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/U2ZL9tI4eGw
Jun 18, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Coto I would not want to be near that
Jun 18, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks dark and ominous
Jun 18, 2018 3:12 AM - Coto: we got earthquakes, eruptions, lightnings, all but except tornadoes
Jun 18, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I live in Florida we have lightning and once in a while a hurricane lol
Jun 18, 2018 3:15 AM - Coto: damn son
Jun 18, 2018 3:15 AM - Coto: do u have those 2nd inhouse basements like i've seen on tv
Jun 18, 2018 3:18 AM - Coto: i mean, these basements in case of hurricanes
Jun 18, 2018 3:20 AM - Coto: damn hawaii 
Jun 18, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk and me enjoying a beer together lol https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8rwdjs/which_is_emptier_the_keg_or_the_brain/
Jun 18, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto no  sadly here in Florida the sea level is like 12 inches bellow ground level so the water table is only a few feet down. Some places are high enough to have a basement but not many lol
Jun 18, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CED69tQ.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 19, 2018)

Jun 18, 2018 4:14 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 18, 2018 4:19 AM - Coto: ken is the background guy
Jun 18, 2018 4:20 AM - Coto: kenenthk*
Jun 18, 2018 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/agN18zy
Jun 18, 2018 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I feel like kenenthk just likes to spam my name lol
Jun 18, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/n8nT7fO
Jun 18, 2018 6:01 AM - T-hug: What was the movie kenenthk
Jun 18, 2018 6:43 AM - kenenthk: Ghosthouse
Jun 18, 2018 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Family of girls move into a home they're harassed by some killers she grows out of it and thinks they killed them but the thing is she thinks she does
Jun 18, 2018 6:45 AM - kenenthk: No psi I just like to tell you to fuck off because you never do
Jun 18, 2018 6:49 AM - kenenthk: Movie really fucks with your mind a little bit
Jun 18, 2018 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go watch 13 Ghosts  lol
Jun 18, 2018 7:03 AM - kenenthk: My bad it was ghostland
Jun 18, 2018 7:03 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6195094/
Jun 18, 2018 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Psi have you tried movie hd yet
Jun 18, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: The best sentence I have ever taken out of context:
Jun 18, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: "Apart from the sex, I have no idea what's going on or who are those two.... but I liked it +1"
Jun 18, 2018 10:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RNmNo8s.png
Jun 18, 2018 1:10 PM - DinohScene: Sounds like a project Veho!
Jun 18, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.ultimarc.com/store/section.php?xSec=7 I kind of want this.... 95 dollars is a bit steep but works on emulations and any TV... lol
Jun 18, 2018 6:32 PM - Nerdtendo: Does anyone who knows how to use layeredfs want to help me out for a minute?
Jun 18, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Y5sQTw5.gifv
Jun 18, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pyMNIFZTQkg?t=8
Jun 18, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NOJClNC
Jun 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/s/rthml/eaurbo
Jun 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Rambo did it better
Jun 18, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: The origin of ManMan.
Jun 18, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: Bitten by a radioactive man, he gains the powers of man.
Jun 18, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you could get bitten by a radioactive creature and gain it's powers what would it be? Lol
Jun 18, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5lv0lkB
Jun 18, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMAJlpZrBRU
Jun 18, 2018 10:59 PM - Veho: I would like to be bitten by a radioactive Bill Gates.
Jun 18, 2018 11:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mFSMHQo
Jun 19, 2018 12:11 AM - Nerdtendo: Is there a way to split a large bin file to 4GB or less?
Jun 19, 2018 12:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hq4y9Hz
Jun 19, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kT7g90m
Jun 19, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG It's working again Veho I have been trying to post for hours lol
Jun 19, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AqWLP
Jun 19, 2018 1:15 AM - Veho: 
Jun 19, 2018 1:15 AM - Veho: Shoubox is life.
Jun 19, 2018 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This site has been loading weird all day 
Jun 19, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AqAwfS3
Jun 19, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5lv0lkB
Jun 19, 2018 1:28 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rDguJ61
Jun 19, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n17SDFZSu_o
Jun 19, 2018 1:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eA2GWQA
Jun 19, 2018 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifTTn8cX9ck 
Jun 19, 2018 2:29 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zKqzHcf
Jun 19, 2018 2:30 AM - mthrnite: that's... beautiful.
Jun 19, 2018 2:34 AM - Sicklyboy: Hi mthr <3
Jun 19, 2018 2:34 AM - mthrnite: sup
Jun 19, 2018 2:34 AM - Sicklyboy: How you doin, bud?
Jun 19, 2018 2:35 AM - mthrnite: watching that ghost in the shell ps1 game vid ^, nostalgia af
Jun 19, 2018 2:37 AM - Sicklyboy: Nice.  I'm eating some frozen bananas and playing monster hunter world lol.  And enjoying a beer or two.
Jun 19, 2018 2:38 AM - mthrnite: nice... i've been minecrafting lately, enjoying that aquatic update stuff, pretty neato
Jun 19, 2018 2:38 AM - mthrnite: and i needed a break from FTL, shit is like crack
Jun 19, 2018 2:38 AM - Sicklyboy: aquatic update?
Jun 19, 2018 2:39 AM - Sicklyboy: And yeah I hear you man.  I've gotten to the end of FTL but haven't been able to beat it yet 
Jun 19, 2018 2:39 AM - mthrnite: fishes, dolphins, choral, shipwrecks, etc...
Jun 19, 2018 2:39 AM - mthrnite: i've beat it on easy medium and hard and still manage to keep playing
Jun 19, 2018 2:39 AM - mthrnite: FTL that is
Jun 19, 2018 2:40 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh shit, that's cool.  I didn't know that was a thing
Jun 19, 2018 2:40 AM - Sicklyboy: I've been tempted every once in a while to hop back on and check it out again.
Jun 19, 2018 2:40 AM - mthrnite: aquatic is prerelease, it'll be live in a month or less i bet
Jun 19, 2018 2:41 AM - mthrnite: worth a squint, lotta fun, and it's still minecraft
Jun 19, 2018 2:41 AM - mthrnite: and beating the crap outta fish is more fun than fishing
Jun 19, 2018 2:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/ibWMRgPEYqY 
Jun 19, 2018 2:43 AM - VinsCool: I...need...food...
Jun 19, 2018 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should learn to forage 
Jun 19, 2018 2:45 AM - VinsCool: forage for food? I don't eat dirt!
Jun 19, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Forage doesn't mean eat dirt silly. 
Jun 19, 2018 2:47 AM - mthrnite: it means eat stuff you find in your carpet
Jun 19, 2018 2:50 AM - Veho: Eat board chow.
Jun 19, 2018 2:50 AM - Veho: https://comics.beardedcoffeemonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/2001-04-04-board-chow.gif
Jun 19, 2018 2:50 AM - Veho: mthrnite, nice to see you.
Jun 19, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Example "The crack addict was so desperate she attempted to forage for more crack in her carpet!"
Jun 19, 2018 2:55 AM - VinsCool: Just smoke calcium rocks, it's almost like crack, but not like crack!
Jun 19, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 19, 2018 2:55 AM - VinsCool: drink CLR, it's even more effective to kill your organs!
Jun 19, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For those tough to get rid of healthy cells! lol
Jun 19, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still better than tide pods lol
Jun 19, 2018 2:59 AM - VinsCool: Tru
Jun 19, 2018 3:01 AM - VinsCool: phew, I sneezed so hard I had a moment of dizziness
Jun 19, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:06 AM - VinsCool: Never happened to you psi? lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:09 AM - mthrnite: Hi Veho!
Jun 19, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did sneeze a few times and see like little points of light
Jun 19, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully since I was diagnosed with diabetes that has stopped 
Jun 19, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Along with many other weird issues lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:20 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can get off this medicine eventuallty, since switching my diet and getting on this medicine I have dropped easy like 20-30 pounds
Jun 19, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine the diet thing is eternal  lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:23 AM - VinsCool: you lost or gained weight? If you lost that's nice
Jun 19, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah lost lots of weight lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:25 AM - VinsCool: Well I wouldn't mind that right now, lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cQ5H3Pb.png
Jun 19, 2018 3:27 AM - VinsCool: omg that's gross
Jun 19, 2018 3:27 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KlEsz
Jun 19, 2018 3:34 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KlxliYd
Jun 19, 2018 3:36 AM - VinsCool: I agree lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zyDTPVk
Jun 19, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon Go lol
Jun 19, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_TiR0kpifUY?t=50


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 20, 2018)

Jun 19, 2018 4:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No you guys, Forage means to find edible food among non edible ones. 
Jun 19, 2018 4:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's a survival skill.
Jun 19, 2018 4:02 AM - VinsCool: ah, never knew that
Jun 19, 2018 4:02 AM - VinsCool: Not that I'm starving
Jun 19, 2018 4:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You said you need food 2 hours ago 
Jun 19, 2018 4:03 AM - VinsCool: yeah, but I got food in the meantime, lol
Jun 19, 2018 4:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, okay. 
Jun 19, 2018 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: See you know how to forage already 
Jun 19, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He ate out at his girl friends house  lol
Jun 19, 2018 4:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still counts as forage 
Jun 19, 2018 4:43 AM - VinsCool: She lives with me lol
Jun 19, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/p/Giant-Stash-Baggie-of-Cannabis-Weed-Pillowcase-Throw-Pillow-Cover-Sham-420/1828711016?iid=273296256686&chn=ps&ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fp%25252FGiant-Stash-Baggie-of-Cannabis-Weed-Pillowcase-Throw-Pillow-Cover-Sham-420%25252F1828711016%25253Fiid%25253D273296
Jun 19, 2018 5:58 AM - pLaYeR^^: Does anyone have problems with the search too?
Jun 19, 2018 6:18 AM - VinsCool: what's up with it?
Jun 19, 2018 6:18 AM - VinsCool: ah, not working I see
Jun 19, 2018 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Google works
Jun 19, 2018 2:04 PM - T-hug: Yay lv up biotch
Jun 19, 2018 2:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug grinding those exp 
Jun 19, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xKEqID3k6RA?t=25
Jun 19, 2018 3:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, your first message after waking up is to post youtube video in here. 
Jun 19, 2018 3:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Reconsider your decisions after waking up. 
Jun 19, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I need coffee 
Jun 19, 2018 3:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try again, how bout orange juice or cereal 
Jun 19, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at my age I need caffeine
Jun 19, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cereal for adults extra caffeine and fiber and porn shaped!
Jun 19, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9xL4SY1TJgQ?t=57
Jun 19, 2018 4:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need a hospital for having all that after waking up at 9 AM O_O
Jun 19, 2018 5:38 PM - Coto: psi, agree on the coffee part.
Jun 19, 2018 5:39 PM - Coto: coffee is best when not abused. I drink early morning, then late night, I seldom drink coffee mid-day
Jun 19, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: Coffee late at night? How do you sleep?
Jun 19, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: Coffee is a pick-me-up for me, so I have one in the morning and one midday.
Jun 19, 2018 6:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You coffee men 
Jun 19, 2018 6:23 PM - Coto: I sleep either by drinking coffee or not, believe it or not
Jun 19, 2018 6:24 PM - Ricken: Coffee calms me.  I both work better and sleep better
Jun 19, 2018 6:24 PM - Coto: yeah
Jun 19, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: Turkish coffee calms be but it still won't let me sleep. Espresso and instant coffee wake me right up.
Jun 19, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: Coffee never wakes me up.
Jun 19, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: It stops me sleeping but I still feel as tired as hell.
Jun 19, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: Wakes you up inside.
Jun 19, 2018 6:39 PM - Veho: Well yeah, coffee won't make you feel rested.
Jun 19, 2018 6:55 PM - Veho: On a related topic, I bought a bottle of espresso liqueur.
Jun 19, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: I have some Kahlua.
Jun 19, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: And some Tassimo espresso pods.
Jun 19, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: How is it?
Jun 19, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: Nice. Intense coffee flavor. But it's a bit much to drink on its own.
Jun 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss making my own coffee... I might do it again here lol I have some beans and my old set up, Mr Coffee is good but not the same as when I made it myself lol
Jun 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure if it was just the process that I enjoyed or if it really IS better?
Jun 19, 2018 7:03 PM - Veho: https://summerfruitcup.files.wordpress.com/2012/07/galacaffeespresso.jpg
Jun 19, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By making it myself I mean I would boil the water in a stainless steel pan and use a glass cup to grab some out and hand pour it through the coffee grinds and the filter into a cup.
Jun 19, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that looks good lol
Jun 19, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iAOKxSHT3M Very much like this
Jun 19, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h-0ewcbHko
Jun 19, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not the only one who makes it this way? lol
Jun 19, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: I never had or made pourover coffee.
Jun 19, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if you can get some fantastic whole fresh roasted coffee beans, then grind them really fine just before you pour them into that filter then hit it with boiling hot water right away... so good...
Jun 19, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But make sure the water is the best you can get like distilled or spring water or something nice (if you enjoy the waters taste then it's good) ingredients are important lol
Jun 19, 2018 7:14 PM - Devin: My ability to be patient will be the end of me.
Jun 19, 2018 7:15 PM - Devin: impatient*
Jun 19, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q4CqdqW
Jun 19, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7jtV761
Jun 19, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VLCLZB9.png
Jun 19, 2018 8:22 PM - Coto: the Ricoh 5A22 (snes cpu) is an interesting yet simple processor, beats me why ninty didn't use the emulation mode to run legacy 6502 (nes) code
Jun 19, 2018 8:23 PM - Coto: perhaps they found timing problems. But no doubt that served as base for upcoming "backward compatibility" design
Jun 19, 2018 8:25 PM - Coto: timing problems is actually complex to reproduce, sometimes even electrical noise can affect circuitry and raise undefined behavior
Jun 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, setup one of my extra Raspi Pis as a low power NAS
Jun 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it works quite well
Jun 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprisingly enough lol
Jun 19, 2018 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tested a 6GB 1080p copy of Tomb Raider 1 to see how fast it loads from the external HDD and seeks and such, and it worked quite well actually
Jun 19, 2018 9:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5hC0VoU
Jun 19, 2018 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: "TH-LB+3A * 1"
Jun 19, 2018 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice customs declaration, china
Jun 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think the SNES was ever intended to have any BC, I think the choice of CPU was down to price. It just happened to have 6502 BC mode that was never implemented, the NES10 chip isn't present on the SNES?
Jun 19, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Jun 19, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah server stuff is not very demanding.
Jun 19, 2018 10:30 PM - Plstic: https://youtu.be/a6gq6TDtBK8
Jun 19, 2018 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah server stuff is not very demanding. < Well it kinda is lo
Jun 19, 2018 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You wouldn't setup a server with 1GB of RAM 10/100Mbit ethernet 
Jun 19, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the 100Mbps would kinda suck but still would work? lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to mention the Pi's ethernet controller is also the USB controller, so running both at the same time can have some bandwidth issues
Jun 19, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look up the hardware requirements for FreeNAS  lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "8 GB of RAM is the absolute minimum requirement"
Jun 19, 2018 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 19, 2018 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, yeah CPU and such isn't going to be super high
Jun 19, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL they are on crack I ran FreeNAS on a system with like 256MB's lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you got jack for RAM than, generally speaking, you shouldn't run a server on it
Jun 19, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine if your just serving up a video to like 1-2 users lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8GB's is retarded when the video files are like 8GB's.... lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "System must load entire file into RAM before transfer can occur" lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Considering my SSD can flood a 1Gbps connection... lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With an SSD it seems like RAM is almost not needed at all lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:40 PM - Coto: not really Psi, I think ninty wanted to actually give the snes backwards comp. but they ran out of time or something
Jun 19, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see 8GB's for a transaction server or a web server with lots of DB where keeping your disk from being thrashed is a good thing... but media server? Shield TV works as a plex server with encoding on the fly... lol
Jun 19, 2018 10:41 PM - Coto: as for lockout chips, nothing that verilog code can't do
Jun 19, 2018 10:42 PM - Coto: http://didyouknowgaming.com/post/33902735502/super-nintendo-source-video-game-bible
Jun 19, 2018 10:42 PM - Coto: but I remember reading the technical parts, as a kid
Jun 19, 2018 10:49 PM - Coto: usually an external clock source and a compatible divider setting is held to connect legacy hardware
Jun 19, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CabrIMq2K0
Jun 19, 2018 11:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Guys
Jun 19, 2018 11:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Holy shit
Jun 19, 2018 11:26 PM - Sicklyboy: The OnePlus 6 has a fucking incredible camera
Jun 19, 2018 11:27 PM - Sicklyboy: https://scontent.fewr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35629265_2523775244315180_2754021059844898816_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=a364044e434a6bb18e9c6206a6218408&oe=5BC12789
Jun 19, 2018 11:27 PM - Sicklyboy: That is of some miscellaneous shit on a RaspberryPi 3B+.
Jun 19, 2018 11:28 PM - Sicklyboy: That JGJ 751 chip is somewhere between 1.5-2mm across.  I am entirely unable to read the text on it without some sort of magnification.
Jun 19, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sicklyboy I need a banana for scale lol
Jun 19, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehe 
Jun 19, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get the feeling the stem would cover everything in that picture lol
Jun 19, 2018 11:49 PM - Sicklyboy: No bananas but I can give you the leads of an HDMI port for scale.
Jun 19, 2018 11:49 PM - Sicklyboy: https://scontent.fewr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35645290_2523775147648523_7522067531641651200_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=fb165668fdbe38f8dfe303db6d5e9506&oe=5BBAB224
Jun 19, 2018 11:50 PM - Sicklyboy: Shit that might be 3 pins wide
Jun 19, 2018 11:51 PM - Sicklyboy: That's 1mm across in that case
Jun 19, 2018 11:51 PM - Sicklyboy: Board as a whole, it's right below the H in HDMI.  https://scontent.fewr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35686852_2523775000981871_1816308185913360384_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=d2d34887278d2e66c4b88c2580209b50&oe=5BEACC78
Jun 20, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Jun 20, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your camera is way better than my eyes lol
Jun 20, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also any Wii experts on.... lol I just loaded like 12 or so new games for my Grandson he has gotten better so I loaded up some more complex games, the games load fine off disk and also fine off my PC via Dolphin but USB GX latest version and stuff they literally kick out to the homebrew channel
Jun 20, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mysterious lol
Jun 20, 2018 12:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi some games need ios250
Jun 20, 2018 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Assuming you have base 57 in slot 250
Jun 20, 2018 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: And sometimes there's bad dumps
Jun 20, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have 249...
Jun 20, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I checked them in Dolphin but yeah could be bad anyway? lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to check my settings in USB Loader GX lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Samba De amigo was one of them  (Not letting him use the original disk as my disks are minty fresh and will remain that way....)
Jun 20, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/USB_Game_Compatibility_Table
Jun 20, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Samba says it works lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AFK checking settings... I just downloaded a fresh copy of GX and deleted all the old files so downloading all fresh lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Changing to IOS 250 does nothing  but I probably need to install that one? lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well all I can think of is when I hacked the Wii I just installed IOS 249? Going to do redo it according to this when my Grandson stops playing Ghost Busters (and screaming at the TV lol)
Jun 20, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sites.google.com/site/completesg/backup-launchers/installation
Jun 20, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure to use the D2X installer and my own patched IOS files or have it do them for me... I feel like back when I was doing this more often it was best on the PC? lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean best patched on the PC then just installed manually...
Jun 20, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Modmii4lyfe 
Jun 20, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used it before but I felt less in control lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Goodwill _finally_ fucking shipped my CrapBooks lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sourceforge.net/projects/modmii/ Hmmm it was updated not long ago lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super slow shipping of course, so won't be here until Saturday
Jun 20, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you think with the shipping they want you to pay they would ship it the second the auction ended and it would arrive via horse drawn carriage lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shipping cost more than the things, surely they could actually spend some of the money I paid for shipping on, y'know, shipping 
Jun 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit China ships across the planet for free  lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your telling me Goodwill needs to charge 35 dollars to ship a pocket calculator?
Jun 20, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (I wish I was kidding but holy crap they charge too much)
Jun 20, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see video game systems on there like this Xbox 360 S I was gonna bid on it was 9.99 with like 10 minutes left... I always check the shipping before I bid... the shipping was over 40 bucks lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If this shipping was like 20 bucks I would have thrown down on it for sure lol
Jun 20, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Latest version of ModMii is pretty nice... lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:27 AM - Coto: been a while since Java coding, damn it feels so high level
Jun 20, 2018 2:28 AM - Coto: having written C++11 newlib header classes by hand (constructors using gnu syntaxis), java is too high level for me LOL
Jun 20, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I tried and tried and tried to learn Java but uuugghh my ADHD just is too much for programming beyond the simplest of C++ lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my most advanced program ever was putting up a triangle on screen and was able to hook into DirectInput to grab controls from a joystick to rotate and spin it... lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That took me like 2 weeks lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and following examples  lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:30 AM - Coto: a simple mesh and a normal I guess
Jun 20, 2018 2:31 AM - Coto: javascript libraries are somewhat advanced in the 3d part, and yeah I would rather use libraries to render 3D, i ain't maintaining browser compatibility by hand
Jun 20, 2018 2:32 AM - Coto: just to imagine the work webkit prior webgl API, what a mess it 'd have been
Jun 20, 2018 2:32 AM - Coto: the work behind *
Jun 20, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was working in DirectX on something or other I forget what I wanted but I eventually just wandered off lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:40 AM - Coto: and by overloading typedef constructors in C++11 in baremetal I meant this: https://bitbucket.org/Coto88/newlib-nds/src/a6f7f156b14d47cdb302c3a9652dbd4f7e17d32e/installer/shared/6.2_2016q4/arm-none-eabi/include/c++/7.2.1/bits/allocator.h?at=master&fileviewer=file-view-default#allocator.h-57
Jun 20, 2018 2:41 AM - Coto: such work allows for c++ filestreams to work in NDS (toolchainGenericDS)
Jun 20, 2018 2:42 AM - Coto: and overriding in C++ headers proper newlib posix functions
Jun 20, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was informative I had IOS 58 in both 249 and 250.... lol
Jun 20, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working perfectly all this time on like 100 games... lol
Jun 20, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh what ever I got it working now  lol
Jun 20, 2018 3:13 AM - Coto: cool
Jun 20, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The hardest part is my Wiimote was not compatible with any of the Wad installers....
Jun 20, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to dig out this clone Wiimote that amazingly worked perfectly
Jun 20, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Great controller the only flaw that I found when I did the review for it was it was slightly more battery hungry than the official Nintendo ones.
Jun 20, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if I got 3 days out of the Nintendo ones on a fresh set of batteries it would get 2 days.
Jun 20, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weDGTtl8U8w


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 21, 2018)

Jun 20, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgHS6x80FlU
Jun 20, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oarLey1Dk0Y
Jun 20, 2018 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/18/06/19/2010253/5-star-trek-shows-in-development-1-could-star-patrick-stewart-reports-say
Jun 20, 2018 7:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3K91CH9.jpg
Jun 20, 2018 7:20 AM - T-hug: That can't be legit stupidity
Jun 20, 2018 7:20 AM - T-hug: Surely?
Jun 20, 2018 8:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Probably a joke, pulled out of a old car.
Jun 20, 2018 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't doubt that people can be that stupid
Jun 20, 2018 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: never doubt the talent of stupid people to do stupid things
Jun 20, 2018 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the way it's written it sounds like a joke
Jun 20, 2018 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like the kind of joke i would make
Jun 20, 2018 10:58 AM - Localhorst86: and by god we know YOU'RE not stupid.
Jun 20, 2018 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 20, 2018 12:47 PM - BORTZ: nah dude
Jun 20, 2018 12:48 PM - BORTZ: i watched a friend of mine destroy a perfectly good subaru 2009 engine because he never changed the oil
Jun 20, 2018 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a bit different than being aware of the dipstick and not knowing what it's for
Jun 20, 2018 12:51 PM - Chary: My mom didn't know you have to change oil on a car. Now she does and she made sure I know too lol
Jun 20, 2018 12:51 PM - Chary: I'm really bad with car knowledge for the most part tho
Jun 20, 2018 12:51 PM - Chary: I'll probably learn more than I get my license
Jun 20, 2018 12:56 PM - T-hug: Over filling the oil will ruin the filter or block it altogether
Jun 20, 2018 12:57 PM - T-hug: Not putting enough causes it to wear and cease up
Jun 20, 2018 12:57 PM - T-hug: #Carfacts101
Jun 20, 2018 12:58 PM - BORTZ: most people neglect their lawn mowers oil too
Jun 20, 2018 12:58 PM - BORTZ: 500 hours of run time and no oil change, all of a sudden you cant mow anything
Jun 20, 2018 1:24 PM - Localhorst86: dump the oil on the grass and burn it
Jun 20, 2018 2:05 PM - DinohScene: people neglect everything
Jun 20, 2018 2:05 PM - DinohScene: the tiniest of maintenance can prolong a things life expectancy tremendously
Jun 20, 2018 2:05 PM - DinohScene: it pains me to see how people abuse objects
Jun 20, 2018 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:48 AM - BORTZ: i watched a friend of mine destroy a perfectly good subaru 2009 engine because he never changed the oil < My sister destroyed a perfectly functioning 1994 Toyota Camry by never changing the oil
Jun 20, 2018 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went like nearly 16000 miles I think on it, not a single oil change, finally seized up and died
Jun 20, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My little brother nearly ruined my 2009 Chevy Aveo ages ago as well. He was borrowing it for a few days, and apparently the thing started leaking oil like mad the second day he had it. Drove it another 2 days with what I assume was the utter bare minimum oil in it, and finally decided to figure out why it was overheating like crazy all the time 
Jun 20, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: what happens when you use too much oil in a car?
Jun 20, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: when you fill it too much
Jun 20, 2018 2:45 PM - Flame: so migles hows pokemon Crystal like? you catched a shiny yet?
Jun 20, 2018 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Generally speaking, not much will happen if you add a couple extra quarts
Jun 20, 2018 2:45 PM - Flame: sup tommy boy
Jun 20, 2018 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you're putting quart after quart after quart into it, the oil will start to just go everywhere in the engine and could cause various issues
Jun 20, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: flame, i am going to a store, getting some clips
Jun 20, 2018 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing catastrophic though
Jun 20, 2018 2:46 PM - Flame: tom you fixed your switches screen?
Jun 20, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: going to mod my pokemon games, specially the crystal with a battery holder
Jun 20, 2018 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, in my babby mechanic knowledge lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Flame, the screen that showed up from China was broken when it got here
Jun 20, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Aliexpress refunded me a whole $2 for my trouble
Jun 20, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 20, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did actually order a new screen though, this time from Amazon lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which should actually show up today now that I think about it
Jun 20, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: A WHOLE 2 DOLLARS WOW !
Jun 20, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: you can just tell us the truth, your wife or you accidentally broke it and tried to get away for a free replacement
Jun 20, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: ho wait
Jun 20, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: you lucky bastard
Jun 20, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: shoutbox chat is now recorded, you can't tell the truth, fbi will get you
Jun 20, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope migles, it really was just in utter garbage packaging
Jun 20, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: sure it was
Jun 20, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: hey tom, Sora stories are more belieable
Jun 20, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: damn i liked her and she is gone agian :c
Jun 20, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: "her"
Jun 20, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: whatever flame
Jun 20, 2018 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: all i know it was a fun person to chat and read
Jun 20, 2018 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: migles got all enamored with Sora's "totally real" stories Flame ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 2:52 PM - Flame: even tho she is he you have no chance migles
Jun 20, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: they are more real than a "arrived broken" screen
Jun 20, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhhhh migles
Jun 20, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's ok
Jun 20, 2018 2:53 PM - Flame: Aliexpress and broken go hand in hand
Jun 20, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People fell for Xuphor too ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: then how come they sided with the seller?
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - Flame: it wouldnt be Aliexpress if it isnt broken
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't migles
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: if tom could even write beliable true stories, he could had scammed them easily
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They sided with me, but my options were "return to seller, you pay shipping"
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or "take $2 and deal with it"
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And shipping shit to China from the US is like $20 lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: ok now seriously
Jun 20, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I would've gotten the same amount either way
Jun 20, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: couple days ago a new sd2vita
Jun 20, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: i cant remember when i ordered it
Jun 20, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: i order so much shit now, im starting to think im getting trolled by someone
Jun 20, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: who send me this crap stuff
Jun 20, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: flame i also had been ordering too much shit :c
Jun 20, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: fuck, i am 2 clicks close to get boktai 2
Jun 20, 2018 2:56 PM - Localhorst86: let me check that in my system. What's your address?
Jun 20, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: finished the first game lol
Jun 20, 2018 2:57 PM - Flame: Localhorst86 my address is "local host 127.0.0.1"
Jun 20, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: i still get annoyed that his name is horst
Jun 20, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: and not host
Jun 20, 2018 2:58 PM - Flame: deal with it migles
Jun 20, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: wtf is horst? a joke\reference to virus slightly misspell stuff in task manager to trick people its a system process?
Jun 20, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A horst is a geological thing IIRC
Jun 20, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forgot what though lol
Jun 20, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horst_(geology)
Jun 20, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL
Jun 20, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The screen I just got from Amazon
Jun 20, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has the exact same packaging as the shit cheap one
Jun 20, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except without the huge hole in it 
Jun 20, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: the seller probably boguht from that seller and then redirected to you for more money
Jun 20, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: no?
Jun 20, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Jun 20, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least with Amazon's return policies I know I can get a replacement fast and without having to pay anything
Jun 20, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: but how does it feel to give money to the same people who screwed you ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: i need a fast anwwer, the other day dinoh was here talkijng  about a gamecube modchip, you remember which one?
Jun 20, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xeno GC
Jun 20, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/xeno-gc-gamecube-modchip.html
Jun 20, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: thanks
Jun 20, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: i will go to the town today
Jun 20, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: not sure if i bring the gamecube from cex...
Jun 20, 2018 3:19 PM - Flame: so tom you got your switch screen
Jun 20, 2018 3:20 PM - Flame: pics or it didnt happen
Jun 20, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: hoooo, i now remembered
Jun 20, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: trying to get media martk to print me 3d stuff
Jun 20, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: i always forget to ask them
Jun 20, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: what 3d stuff?
Jun 20, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: yeah i want to 3d print a case to store my gbc games
Jun 20, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: they do custom print phone cases, so very likely they would probably print me other stuff
Jun 20, 2018 3:28 PM - Flame: so you can throw away the box... 
Jun 20, 2018 3:29 PM - migles: flame, my crystal box is righyt here next to me in a clear protective case, it looks pretty
Jun 20, 2018 3:29 PM - migles: i already did read the whole manual ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: something like this https://cults3d.com/en/3d-model/various/game-boy-gba-cart-stand
Jun 20, 2018 3:31 PM - Flame: how sad 
Jun 20, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: what sad?
Jun 20, 2018 3:32 PM - Flame: reading a manual in 2018
Jun 20, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: i like manuals :c
Jun 20, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: fuck off, the everdrive didn't even has a digital manual
Jun 20, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: fucking paid too much for it and i got no documentation, just a forum full of retards
Jun 20, 2018 3:33 PM - Flame: send me the manual so i can read it too ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You wanna talk about manuals Migles? 
Jun 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Flame: migles i send you my fake leaf green... you can send me the complete pokemon crystal
Jun 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try playing Romancing Saga 2, cause that has no manual. A old ass game from 1994 only released in Japan for super famicom
Jun 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then ported to android internationally and localized, then port to console with no damn manual.
Jun 20, 2018 3:36 PM - Flame: get good SAK
Jun 20, 2018 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You try playing a obscure Square soft RPG with obtuse gameplay with no manual. 
Jun 20, 2018 3:36 PM - migles: there is only 1 multi cart storage solution that pleases me, which is a rare japanese poke file < yeah that name is real
Jun 20, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: only the poke file is close to what i am looking for to store my games
Jun 20, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: migles wut
Jun 20, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: but damn, its rare and expensive
Jun 20, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: let me show you flame
Jun 20, 2018 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don
Jun 20, 2018 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't poke flame, you'll get burned 
Jun 20, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: yes it true im a don
Jun 20, 2018 3:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don of the mafia 
Jun 20, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: damn, its so rare i can't even find it flame
Jun 20, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: the ebay listing is over and doesn't let me see the pictures anymore
Jun 20, 2018 3:40 PM - Flame: fake news migles
Jun 20, 2018 3:40 PM - migles: basically it was a pokemon display case for all the 6 games sold in japan in limited quantity
Jun 20, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: migles do you have a DSi?
Jun 20, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: found it
Jun 20, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/wCkAAOSwPV9a5AvW/s-l1600.jpg
Jun 20, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: can you see the pictures?
Jun 20, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/GrQAAOSwRyRa5AvL/s-l1600.jpg
Jun 20, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: that's exactly what i wanted to store gbc games, not because its mostly for pokemon, but its really praticall
Jun 20, 2018 3:44 PM - Flame: not_bad.jpeg
Jun 20, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:20 AM - Flame: pics or it didnt happen < Why are you so obsessed with pictures Flame?
Jun 20, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ain't no instagram whore ;O;O
Jun 20, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get the neat thing, I put the fucker in, I don't go around taking pictures of everything ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It does appear to work though, which is nice
Jun 20, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to charge it, test and make sure the SD card slot is actually plugged in, and then put the back cover on
Jun 20, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: pics or it didnt happen tom 
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: ow
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: wow
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: found a place who sells that case!!
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - Flame: link
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: just hope it has real stock
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: nah, you gonna buy the last one :C
Jun 20, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: http://www.genkivideogames.com/gameboy-pocket-monster-collection-file-new-nintendo-nintendo-hardware/gbpmcf
Jun 20, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: 10 bucks
Jun 20, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: not bad
Jun 20, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: just hope its real
Jun 20, 2018 3:54 PM - Duo8: damn my phone runs better than my laptop
Jun 20, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah man lemme buy 200 of those so migles can't have any ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: ok i have to go, cya later
Jun 20, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: like if you had 1200 games tom
Jun 20, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: will try to order it later, really hope its not "sorry we didn't update the page for 7 years"
Jun 20, 2018 4:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CAKE! 
Jun 20, 2018 4:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/La0ipVm.jpg
Jun 20, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS I hate putting the goddamn SD card slot back on the Switch, legit took me at least 10 minutes to get the damn connector in the slot.
Jun 20, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd help if Nintendo didn't put the SD card slot above the metal plating, or made the connector a tad bit longer so I could actually see where I'm putting the damn thing
Jun 20, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's all working, which is nice. So now I have a 3.0.0 Switch that'll just sit around 
Jun 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Joe88: Still waiting for my sx pro to ship
Jun 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly screw around with homebrew stuff in a moment once I charge it all the way
Jun 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Joe88: I don't even own a switch yet
Jun 20, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 4:42 PM - Joe88: Maybe ebay will do 20% off tomorrow
Jun 20, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll sell you this rather poorly put together 3.0.0 Switch tablet only for $300 
Jun 20, 2018 4:42 PM - Joe88: For first day of summer
Jun 20, 2018 4:43 PM - Joe88: need to get a screen protector too
Jun 20, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't decided if I want to waste the $30 or whatever on an SX OS license or just wait for that crack that's already like 80% done and use that
Jun 20, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or wait for Atmosphere and a nice backup loader to release lol
Jun 20, 2018 4:46 PM - Joe88: I got a pretty good deal on mine, $44 with a free switch case
Jun 20, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the idea of the dongle, being able to boot into the loader whenever you want, but I don't think I'd mind just loading RCM stuff from my PC since I don't usually take my Switch with me out and about anyways so it's not too much of a hassle
Jun 20, 2018 4:57 PM - Devin: You'd want to buy my Axio code for a cent less than they're selliing it for. If they ever decide to send it that is.
Jun 20, 2018 4:58 PM - Devin: 
Jun 20, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's just something about paying for a CFW that I just can't get behind
Jun 20, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, selling the dongle thing is totally cool, excellent idea and I could see it being extremely useful in unrelated circumstances
Jun 20, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But selling the OS itself is just ehhhhh h
Jun 20, 2018 5:06 PM - Veho: Tell that to Microsoft  ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 5:28 PM - Joe88: don't think there will be a cracked version anytime soon
Jun 20, 2018 6:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4czW93w.jpg
Jun 20, 2018 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:28 PM - Joe88: don't think there will be a cracked version anytime soon < The protection on it doesn't seem all that complex, I wouldn't be surprised if the one guy working on it got something working at least within a week or two
Jun 20, 2018 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta get CPY to work on it ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 6:39 PM - Chary: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 6:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - p1ngpong: so I hear the switch is shit
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - p1ngpong: 
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wonder where psionic Roshambo is today.
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - BORTZ: maybe he got a job
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You making me laugh Bortz 
Jun 20, 2018 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course p1ng 
Jun 20, 2018 6:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this guy always mad? 
Jun 20, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: p1ng isn't mad, he is truthful 
Jun 20, 2018 6:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only positive thing I heard P1ngpong say was about IRC chat
Jun 20, 2018 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Other than that is complaining about playing online in gears of war 
Jun 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am busy sometimes 
Jun 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I spend all my free time here lol if I am not here I am sleeping or working on many things 
Jun 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone has to keep those midget hookers gainfully employed 
Jun 20, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l904BoV
Jun 20, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T4VHdht
Jun 20, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/senate-passes-government-pot-bill-1.4713222
Jun 20, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cF2SJqD
Jun 20, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know what you have to do now! lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much is drugs these days? last time I bought weed it was like 80 bucks for half an ounce of good mids (better stuff of course was more) lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:18 PM - T-hug: Im ashamed to say it but i pay 200 an oz
Jun 20, 2018 8:18 PM - T-hug: But an oz lasts me like 6 weeks
Jun 20, 2018 8:19 PM - T-hug: I saw canada legalized today
Jun 20, 2018 8:20 PM - T-hug: UK will grant medicinal use soon
Jun 20, 2018 8:20 PM - T-hug: Never recreational though lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 is that like hydro stuff? lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Last time I legit bought weed was like in the 90's lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: so i have good news and bad news, you wanna heard the bad or the good first?
Jun 20, 2018 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The good news is your mom is going back to "work", and the bad news is she's more expensive?
Jun 20, 2018 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I got my Wii all fixed up the issue was I had base 58 installed in 249 and 250 not sure how that one happened but what ever lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprised it was working most of the time... weird lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to con wife into ordering a new hard drive for the Wii, 320GB's is like out of space  (all these kiddy games my grandson loves but they do occupy space...)
Jun 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W064J1443&cm_re=laptop_hard_drive-_-22-231-550-_-Product
Jun 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 900GB's
Jun 20, 2018 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2018 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want to pick up a proper powered enclosure for my 3TB external, so I can plug that bitch into my NAS Pi
Jun 20, 2018 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a 500GB HDD connected to it ATM, but that's got jack on it cuz no space 
Jun 20, 2018 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And while I could just use the SATA to USB adapter it's using right now, the two that I have are kinda...not totally in good condition ATM, so a new enclosure would be nice lol
Jun 20, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wyah8qB.mp4
Jun 20, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: High Elves.
Jun 20, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: so
Jun 20, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: the good news is
Jun 20, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: wait
Jun 20, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: bad news first:
Jun 20, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: i didn't buy a gamecube
Jun 20, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: good news: i didn't buy a gamecube
Jun 20, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: and other news
Jun 20, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: i found a 3d printing place
Jun 20, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: 20 euro bucks peer hour
Jun 20, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: fuck, expensive as hell
Jun 20, 2018 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/entry/i-hate-screwdrivers.14770/
Jun 20, 2018 10:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dTSjMC2
Jun 20, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: lol
Jun 20, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: sonic, get the right kind of screwdriver ;O;
Jun 20, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: what screw is it?
Jun 20, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: isn't the standart screws?
Jun 20, 2018 10:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No more car pics veho, is too funny 
Jun 20, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: sonic
Jun 20, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: are you sure there isn't a micro screw preventing you from removinmg the screw?
Jun 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Veho: MIGLES ARE YOU THERE?
Jun 21, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: I HAVE FOUND THIS PICTURE FOR YOU:
Jun 21, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iuy5ghF.jpg
Jun 21, 2018 1:12 AM - GamerzHell9137: 
Jun 21, 2018 1:16 AM - Lilith Valentine:  Thicc~
Jun 21, 2018 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lilith 
Jun 21, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhWJHM_y2bU
Jun 21, 2018 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psionic Roshambo, you returned 
Jun 21, 2018 1:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also veho, why did you find a picture of a woman for migles? 
Jun 21, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah been super busy today lol
Jun 21, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sony keeps begging me to change my password
Jun 21, 2018 1:31 AM - Veho: I have presents for everyone. Psi likes maymays so I post maymays. migles likes thicc ladies so I post thicc ladies.
Jun 21, 2018 1:31 AM - Veho: And what would you like for Christmas, Sonic?
Jun 21, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/06/20/1759257/some-rivers-are-so-drug-polluted-their-eels-get-high-on-cocaine
Jun 21, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like would electric eels put out more voltage? lol
Jun 21, 2018 1:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: I also love thicc women 
Jun 21, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic likes Lego and umm tentacles and things with 3 nipples!
Jun 21, 2018 1:34 AM - Lilith Valentine: https://i.imgur.com/qXgQNa4.gifv
Jun 21, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XfiqMGf
Jun 21, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bWcOgDx
Jun 21, 2018 1:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Christmas?
Jun 21, 2018 1:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is veho one of the people celebrating christmas in july? 
Jun 21, 2018 1:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Reminds me of Ed Edd N eddy
Jun 21, 2018 1:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6aOLwov.png
Jun 21, 2018 2:16 AM - mthrnite: lmao
Jun 21, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho confirmed new leak character? 
Jun 21, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If Jesus is gonna be in Smash what will his super smash move be? lol
Jun 21, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "The power of Christ compels you!!!"
Jun 21, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does holy water work on pokemon? lol
Jun 21, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8shb6z/what_lurks_in_the_dark_and_danky/
Jun 21, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8smyt4/the_power_of_christ_compels_you/
Jun 21, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QWZC13l.gifv Jesus in Smash Bro's lol
Jun 21, 2018 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Calling hulk hogan to say your prayers 
Jun 21, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched it again he beat him while wearing sandals maybe he really is Jesus lol
Jun 21, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (Hate sandals lol)


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 22, 2018)

Jun 21, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCZ5h230NKw Important PC gamer news lol
Jun 21, 2018 5:14 AM - kenenthk: My lead called in again 
Jun 21, 2018 5:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2VCgT7p
Jun 21, 2018 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Can I buy a hacked 1st gen for ps4 for $500 so i can play Nintendo games from the 90s
Jun 21, 2018 8:53 AM - Localhorst86: Look at what my $2000 gaming PC can do
Jun 21, 2018 8:54 AM - Localhorst86: high resolution NES
Jun 21, 2018 8:54 AM - Localhorst86: also: watching youtube vids
Jun 21, 2018 9:00 AM - kenenthk: Now it's only worth $500 
Jun 21, 2018 11:22 AM - BORTZ: My raspberry pi does hi res NES
Jun 21, 2018 11:24 AM - kenenthk: But its not a hacked ps4
Jun 21, 2018 11:26 AM - Localhorst86: @BORTZ: but not at 650792 fps.
Jun 21, 2018 11:26 AM - Localhorst86: so smooth
Jun 21, 2018 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Slight hick ups at 4k nes
Jun 21, 2018 12:24 PM - T-hug: Ive decided not to hack my switch
Jun 21, 2018 12:24 PM - T-hug: It makes the game's worthless, as in ill fill it with games and then never play them
Jun 21, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: pfff
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - T-hug: Like i did with 3ds/ds/gba/xbox/dreamcast
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - DinohScene: ^ that
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - T-hug: I mean I played more of those as I had more time
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - DinohScene: piracy is bad
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: its funnyl, i have gba flashcarts
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: but only i bought boktai i actually played it until the end
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - T-hug: When i buy a game i see it through
Jun 21, 2018 12:25 PM - T-hug: Usually
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: but i fucking played it in the flashcart
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - T-hug: Yeah I played boktai with the sun sensor patch
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: my brain is fucked up
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - T-hug: Great series
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: yeah thuig, i bought the game, got frustrated to play in the sun, can't see a shit
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - DinohScene: sole reason why I hack me consoles is backup of retail games I purchased, security research & knowledge
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: then switched to fvlashcart and finally beated it
Jun 21, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: i did played the game before in my flashcart but only for 5 minutes
Jun 21, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: the first game is short tough :C
Jun 21, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: is the second game much longer?
Jun 21, 2018 12:41 PM - T-hug: yeah iirc
Jun 21, 2018 12:41 PM - T-hug: dont remember much of 3 but i did play it
Jun 21, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: the 3 sadly its japan only
Jun 21, 2018 12:58 PM - T-hug: ya but theres a trans patch
Jun 21, 2018 12:58 PM - T-hug: *jazz hands*
Jun 21, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: well thats interesting, a transexual patch for a game?
Jun 21, 2018 1:15 PM - Flame: NICE 
Jun 21, 2018 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hack my systems to play games  seriously the Wii is so much better hacked than not hacked lol
Jun 21, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UC5TS1INeNY&feature=em-uploademail Odroid Go lol
Jun 21, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: that looks swell psio
Jun 21, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o690DovjDAc Trans info  lol
Jun 21, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: flame?
Jun 21, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: so that storage box for pokemon games is apparently real, i ordered, and the store's dude sent me a message saying it will be sent shortly
Jun 21, 2018 3:57 PM - Devin: I wonder if there's an addon to allow me to add notes under people's usernames when they post.
Jun 21, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: just write the note in their profile 
Jun 21, 2018 4:00 PM - Devin:  I just want me to read it. I partially remember some usernames to the point where I question what their older posts/threads were.
Jun 21, 2018 4:00 PM - Devin: I could go through their content but me being able to post highlights would be sweet.
Jun 21, 2018 4:01 PM - Devin: Tom Bombadildo: "Suprgam3r. Has babeh on way."
Jun 21, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was Suprgamr232 thank you very much ;O;
Jun 21, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2remembercorrectly ;O;
Jun 21, 2018 4:03 PM - Devin: ;O;
Jun 21, 2018 4:03 PM - Devin: That's what I need the notes for!
Jun 21, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: devin
Jun 21, 2018 4:08 PM - migles: there is a notes in the portal
Jun 21, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: i use it to store porn, but you can use to store peoples names and a comment about them
Jun 21, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: notes is private btw
Jun 21, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: and you can costumize the portal so the notes are the first item if you would like
Jun 21, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: by portal i mean "gbatemp's front page"
Jun 21, 2018 4:13 PM - Devin: Gotcha. I was hoping for something more seemless like Reddit's RES tag feature.
Jun 21, 2018 4:13 PM - Devin: https://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/img_5a357ddc1ffb1.png
Jun 21, 2018 4:13 PM - Devin: The Switch's spring for the mSD is strong. It just flung my 128GB card across the room.
Jun 21, 2018 4:14 PM - migles: same for my dstwo 
Jun 21, 2018 4:14 PM - migles: almost got a micro sd gone forever because of it
Jun 21, 2018 4:14 PM - migles: i dont really know why they made theese spring loaded, and not a push pull mechanism
Jun 21, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: i guess its easier to remove this way but heh
Jun 21, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: my wii sd sping is almost dead
Jun 21, 2018 4:16 PM - migles: the card sometimes doesnt eject
Jun 21, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spring loaded makes it much easier to remove in smaller, tight spaces
Jun 21, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lets you keep the whole microsd slot in the device, instead of having it stick out enough so someone could just pull it out
Jun 21, 2018 4:20 PM - Devin: I need to have a talk with Nintendo about putting the mSD slot behind the kickstand.
Jun 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse
Jun 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could do something stupid like have to take the back cover off!
Jun 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, what kind of idiot would design a console that way right??
Jun 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, Nintendo ;O;
Jun 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Devin: I have to grab an old rewards card to pry the damn thing off.
Jun 21, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine just pops up no problem
Jun 21, 2018 4:27 PM - Devin: Glad my Google Pixel uses a type c to type c cable to charge. No dongle needed for me.
Jun 21, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: "dongle"
Jun 21, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: is what yongsters call cables now?
Jun 21, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He means the SX Pro dongle migles
Jun 21, 2018 4:34 PM - Devin: I wouldn't call the SX Pro's dongle a cable, yeah.
Jun 21, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He doesn't need it, because he can use his phone as his "dongle" since it has a USB C to USB C connector
Jun 21, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: hooo
Jun 21, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: wait
Jun 21, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: if you connect the 2 devices, which device charges ?
Jun 21, 2018 4:36 PM - Devin: Good question. Just tried and and only my phone charges.
Jun 21, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: how do they decide to charge which=
Jun 21, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: if you plug the cable the other way, will it charge the switch?
Jun 21, 2018 4:37 PM - Devin: Tried and it still just charges my phone.
Jun 21, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: so, does that mean, if you plug your switch into your wall usb charger socket, the switch will power your house? 
Jun 21, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:36 PM - migles: how do they decide to charge which= < IIRC when you plug in a phone that's "capable" of charging other devices, a notification would pop up that where you could choose whether you want to "charge" or be charged
Jun 21, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I imagine if the device it's being connected to isn't recognized or something, it wouldn't give the option
Jun 21, 2018 4:48 PM - Devin: Oh yeah, you're right Tom.
Jun 21, 2018 4:48 PM - Devin: I see the option to charge the Switch now.
Jun 21, 2018 4:49 PM - Devin: https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/usb2.png
Jun 21, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember that being a thing when I transferred data from my Note Edge to my Galaxy S8 lol
Jun 21, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My laptop has a USB-C port, I wonder if I could charge it from there as well as the power supply 
Jun 21, 2018 5:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTxIbNR_3oU 
Jun 21, 2018 5:02 PM - Devin: No link hidden in the emote. I'm disappoint.
Jun 21, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hazah! I successfully took apart my toaster oven completely cleaned it and put it back together, also it still works! lol
Jun 21, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (I kind of wanted it to not work... new stuff is nice... lol)
Jun 21, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But at least it looks like new now.
Jun 21, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: send me your gaming stuff..... now that for sure your house will burn down after you fixing that
Jun 21, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: at least like that you save your stuff
Jun 21, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: @psio
Jun 21, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Roshambo, did you say "You're toast" as a punch line when you succeeded? 
Jun 21, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: you say you're toast when your enemy fucks up
Jun 21, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: not when you succeeded
Jun 21, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: you say "success motherfucker"
Jun 21, 2018 5:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's funny because it was a toaster he struggled with 
Jun 21, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: its not funny cause its a bad joke SAK
Jun 21, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: next time psio gets kill by toaster.... then he will be toast
Jun 21, 2018 5:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's a bad joke. It's supposed to be bad.
Jun 21, 2018 5:22 PM - Flame: Because You're jokes bad, You're bad come on You know You're jokes bad, You're bad come on, you know You know You're jokes bad, You're bad come on, you know
Jun 21, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 21, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to go buy a steam card it seems lol
Jun 21, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7uxDQVx
Jun 21, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that restaurant serves the meat too rare 
Jun 21, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/597220/West_of_Loathing/ Neat its like Kingdom of Loathing but for Steam and in the old west? lol
Jun 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aIIwhPO
Jun 21, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm back bitches
Jun 21, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: was on a 24 hr minicruise
Jun 21, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: partied a bit too hard again, didn't get to bed until like 6 in the morning and i was really hung over when i woke up
Jun 21, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm fine now
Jun 21, 2018 7:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: free: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadowrun-returns-deluxe
Jun 21, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: I will never, ever play it.
Jun 21, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: But I grabbed it anyway, so thanks. 
Jun 21, 2018 8:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just had beef teriyaki noodles 
Jun 21, 2018 8:33 PM - VinsCool: mmm noodels
Jun 21, 2018 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still forage for food there wolf dog bro? 
Jun 21, 2018 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try some soup. 
Jun 21, 2018 8:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They have tons of noodles
Jun 21, 2018 8:41 PM - VinsCool: Wolf dog? I'm offended
Jun 21, 2018 8:41 PM - VinsCool: Right now I want noodels, because of you XD
Jun 21, 2018 8:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is your avatar not a wolf dog? 
Jun 21, 2018 8:58 PM - VinsCool: no
Jun 21, 2018 8:58 PM - VinsCool: Should be some sort of cat, but art style may make you think otherwise.
Jun 21, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: free: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadowrun-returns-deluxe
Jun 21, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Awesome Thank you The Real Jdbye I don't have it but I was a huge huge ass fan of the SNES game so I 100% will be playing this some tonight lol
Jun 21, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already downloading 
Jun 21, 2018 9:14 PM - VinsCool: oi free gaem
Jun 21, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: A CAT O_O
Jun 21, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: With long fluffy horse mane hair? 
Jun 21, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shadow run on snes?
Jun 21, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Seem legit but I don't believe it 
Jun 21, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: so cool and so weird you can choose to suply other device or charge the current device
Jun 21, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: what happens if you select in both devices "power supply"
Jun 21, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: does the cable start to glow light
Jun 21, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: yes migles
Jun 21, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: 90's techno music stars to play
Jun 21, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: flame
Jun 21, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: i just realized someting flame
Jun 21, 2018 10:06 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6120QOlsfU&index=1&list=PLP11R7GagGgXszTIbDFToc6w-ta9yGyc7
Jun 21, 2018 10:07 PM - Flame: wut?
Jun 21, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: omg
Jun 21, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: i forgot this song existed
Jun 21, 2018 10:07 PM - Flame: that your pokemon crystal is fake
Jun 21, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: flame i have 2
Jun 21, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: both are real
Jun 21, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: flame i gonna mod the carts with a battery holder, but i now have too many carts
Jun 21, 2018 10:09 PM - migles: i could sell you some moded legit pokemon games, want?
Jun 21, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: if the job gets well done, i am actually start to sell my extra stuff and other stuff i  dont want\need, in gbatemp
Jun 21, 2018 10:10 PM - Flame: .....okay.... :|
Jun 21, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far this Shawowrun game is 10 out 10 has a whole lot of the SNES game vibe to it and I love it.
Jun 21, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: shadowrun?
Jun 21, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: for what plataform?
Jun 21, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC 
Jun 21, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: free: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/shadowrun-returns-deluxe
Jun 21, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free game migles 
Jun 21, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if anyone posted it earlier or anything but it's on Steam and it's good go go get it 
Jun 21, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: nice free game!!!!
Jun 21, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: psio
Jun 21, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: i confused this game with shadowgrounds, which was a sucky game in bundles
Jun 21, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh no shadowrun is like a wicked cool RPG game 
Jun 21, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was old pencil and paper game back with dice and stuff but then they made a SNES and Genesis game and then a few more games on PC.
Jun 21, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They made like 2 games recently I have them both now lol
Jun 21, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: fucking hell, had to go trough 6 captchas
Jun 21, 2018 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2e0dUt4IfU
Jun 21, 2018 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2e0dUt4IfU
Jun 21, 2018 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 21, 2018 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dumb copy paste 
Jun 21, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I had to force myself to stop playing lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Great game though 
Jun 21, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I had to force myself to stop playing lol < that's what she said
Jun 21, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you know more about steam than me.... what the hell are Gems and Booster packs and these cards I have?
Jun 21, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like pages and pages of cards but no idea what they are good for.
Jun 21, 2018 11:38 PM - migles: they are just shit fake digital cards
Jun 21, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: if you collect a set of them you level up your "level" and get items like emoticons to use in chat
Jun 21, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: booster pack i believe its a pack of cards
Jun 21, 2018 11:39 PM - migles: gems are for craft cards or something like that
Jun 21, 2018 11:40 PM - migles: you can sell the cards in the market for like 1 or 3  cents lol depending in the card
Jun 21, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think some of them I have are like 13 cents
Jun 21, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I turn them all into gems sounds more interesting lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: yeah 13 cents
Jun 21, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: the gems is to craft new cards
Jun 21, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: its a loop lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: you are really better to sell them for some cents and get a cheap game
Jun 21, 2018 11:42 PM - migles: IIRC the gems make it easier to complete the sets you have
Jun 21, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: i just have my inventory pilled with cards for pure lazynes and don't give a damn fuck
Jun 21, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: ho right
Jun 21, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: if you complete a set of cards you get a badge for your profile
Jun 21, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: badge being related to that game
Jun 21, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: hey psio
Jun 21, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: want a free game?
Jun 21, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: https://store.steampowered.com/app/41500/Torchlight/
Jun 21, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: i have that in my inventory forever
Jun 21, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: do you want it?
Jun 21, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to check if I had it lol
Jun 21, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I converted a bunch of doubles into gems 128 gems... lol you need like 750 to do anything so it seems like a waste of time (other than to get rid of shit cards)
Jun 21, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I like the Warhammer ones and Borderlands ones and the ones for Shadowrun the rest meh lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:06 AM - Joe88: steam link $2.50, they cant even give these away
Jun 22, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I thought about buying one but then I learned it's just a single core and 512MB's of RAM with some basic video decoder.
Jun 22, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It wouldn't even function as a kodi box lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:22 AM - Sicklyboy: I bought one.  That will be my second Steam Link.  I haven't even used my first one lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I could repurpose the Steam Link to do like...anything else, I might buy one lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can't, cuz garbage specs, so meh
Jun 22, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think someone actually did put Kodi on it though Psi lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it ran like garbage
Jun 22, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: what OS does it use?
Jun 22, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: by default
Jun 22, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: a custom linux one?
Jun 22, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, some kind of custom Linux build
Jun 22, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: damn suddendly i have a desire to play that n64 disney mario kart
Jun 22, 2018 12:35 AM - migles: the one with the mickey mouse
Jun 22, 2018 12:35 AM - migles: the n64 controller was very cool for kart games, the Z button was the best button to shoot stuff with
Jun 22, 2018 1:12 AM - Chary: so awkward to hold, though
Jun 22, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary! You're not orange!
Jun 22, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP GBAtemp
Jun 22, 2018 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will you be getting a new color? Lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, there we go, site cache updated so you're blue now lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just mad gay normal white before ;O;
Jun 22, 2018 1:28 AM - VinsCool: Chary is now the Super Reporter!
Jun 22, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does this mean Tom has been replaced? lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom writes all those anti Nintendo reviews giving perfect games terrible scores of 7! lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:35 AM - VinsCool: Tom is still orange, so I guess no.
Jun 22, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess with the added DLC it might make it to a 8 in my opinion but I still feel it's not close to being the best Zelda... lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaLowlyContributor 
Jun 22, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you will always have mod powers in my eyes  lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:36 AM - VinsCool: Tom I still like you
Jun 22, 2018 1:36 AM - VinsCool: don't be sad
Jun 22, 2018 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can only edit and close things, I can't warn shit members 
Jun 22, 2018 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or ban them 
Jun 22, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honorary Shoutbox Mod lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least suburashi guy stopped lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:38 AM - VinsCool: Well most of us can't, so it's not that bad I guess lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of us! lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom have you started practicing your dad jokes yet? You must master "Hi Hungry I'm Dad..."
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all about the timing lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You must pause, smirk... then unleash the terrible pun! lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - VinsCool: Dad jokes are good.
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - VinsCool: Finding them better the older I get
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - VinsCool: Or maybe I'm just getting like a dad
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fun with little kids because they laugh then yell lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I make terrible jokes already, so I'm pretty much half way there
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like you will make a great dad Tom 
Jun 22, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if the Sims taught me anything, I just have to lock them in the basement, remove the stairs, and make them paint 24/7, so shouldn't be too hard 
Jun 22, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL watching "Live PD" right now they got this guy trying to jump a fence he looked about like a slinky lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom sounds about right
Jun 22, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I took my grandson to the park yesterday, by park I mean he played on all the gym equipment while I was parked in the car enjoying air conditioning and looking at young women jogging... lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also played some spelling game on my tablet...
Jun 22, 2018 1:44 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool I feel like Master Roshi from Dragon Ball Z lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE2uKM7DHLc
Jun 22, 2018 1:52 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8GlH2cb
Jun 22, 2018 2:07 AM - VinsCool: dawww almost did it
Jun 22, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m1uJvlw
Jun 22, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Priorities lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rQkjBuJD-4
Jun 22, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yTlVynqv6s
Jun 22, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNrf6GZ6F08 LOL Antman's secret power...
Jun 22, 2018 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: TOO MANY LINKS O_O
Jun 22, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2018/06/21/atari_interview_in_full/
Jun 22, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking bad for Atari


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 23, 2018)

Jun 22, 2018 4:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BRuPFjq.jpg
Jun 22, 2018 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwElLjOyXw4
Jun 22, 2018 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTLEtj0RvHQ
Jun 22, 2018 5:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i2Fuvn8.mp4
Jun 22, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does anyone know if there is just a big Wii cheat code folder or file I can download so I don't have to grab them one by one? lol
Jun 22, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that is the hottest tentacle porn ever! lol
Jun 22, 2018 5:32 AM - p1ngpong: 504! D:
Jun 22, 2018 5:32 AM - p1ngpong: THE TEMP IS DYING!
Jun 22, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq220tQqujs
Jun 22, 2018 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an observation on that video lol the old people didn't like it (no one does lol) but they didn't gag or throw up... young people? Pretty much gag and puke lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:33 AM - VinsCool: 6:30 am. Mmm
Jun 22, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: hey americans
Jun 22, 2018 11:36 AM - migles: where can i buy this in america https://groceries.morrisons.com/productImages/211/211292011_0_640x640.jpg?identifier=04caccb847e1ae4130780cc2fde463b8
Jun 22, 2018 12:04 PM - VinsCool: No idea but I want.
Jun 22, 2018 12:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: If you are anywhere near Ohio, there's a store called "Jungle Jim's." The store carries food from all over the world
Jun 22, 2018 12:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: If it's anywhere in the country, it would be there
Jun 22, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: thanbks for the tip lilith
Jun 22, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: my friend is in new nevada
Jun 22, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: or do you just say nevada lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles just eat nutella lol
Jun 22, 2018 12:33 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am debating dumping all of my games, selling them, and using emulation instead of buying the systems my exes took.
Jun 22, 2018 12:34 PM - Lilith Valentine: I have quite a few PS2 games and honestly I don't want to spend money on another PS2
Jun 22, 2018 12:44 PM - DinohScene: get a phatty PS2, HDD it and dump them to the HDD
Jun 22, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or get one of the slims that still have support for IDE drives
Jun 22, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: But for PS2 I go emulation all the way as the graphics haven't exactly aged gracefully and emulation helps that a little
Jun 22, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even though I do have fmcb
Jun 22, 2018 12:51 PM - migles: none of the slims still support IDE drives jdbye
Jun 22, 2018 12:51 PM - migles: unless you are talking about some early ones that still have the ide traces in the board?
Jun 22, 2018 12:53 PM - migles: or you know something that i don't and ineed to know?
Jun 22, 2018 12:55 PM - DinohScene: or just get any hackable PS2 and you know, stream the games from a PC?
Jun 22, 2018 12:55 PM - DinohScene: me bf does it that way
Jun 22, 2018 12:59 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am actually trying to have less stuff to carry around with me. If I can emulate it something in any form, then it's what I am looking to do
Jun 22, 2018 1:05 PM - Lilith Valentine: A phat PS2 is just more stuff to carry. The only systems that I really care to keep is my Dreamcast and Xbox because emulation for them just seems to be a nightmare
Jun 22, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah plus in my opinions PS2's terribly unreliable  all 3 of the ones I own are in need of some fixing (the lasers are getting weak and lots of disk read errors)
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also think emulation of the PS2 is getting really really good these days where only a few games have problems and a few more you have to switch settings to get working (most just work)
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 PM - DinohScene: I like things in me house
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 PM - DinohScene: like cats
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 PM - DinohScene: and boyfriends
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh but you's a ho 
Jun 22, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (kidding)
Jun 22, 2018 1:41 PM - VinsCool: Dinoooo 
Jun 22, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxsfEio0L8Y It probably won't play for you  lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool is here, Dinoh is here 
Jun 22, 2018 1:43 PM - VinsCool: Lolnice ps2 graphics
Jun 22, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 22, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: vinny <З
Jun 22, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: he's me boyfriend too!
Jun 22, 2018 1:45 PM - VinsCool: Yay!
Jun 22, 2018 1:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: It's also worth noting that most of the best PS2 games have been ported to later/other systems.
Jun 22, 2018 1:46 PM - DinohScene: OKAMI!
Jun 22, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERQy0D4UNEI One hit wonders that are still popular? lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Okami is awesome, I have it on the PS2 and the Wii lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:50 PM - VinsCool: I have bought Okami once again yesterday lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:50 PM - VinsCool: Physical Limited Edition Japanese import, comfirmed to have English in it. How can I refuse it? Importing is a steal, games cost twice as much here.
Jun 22, 2018 1:51 PM - VinsCool: For Switch lol
Jun 22, 2018 1:51 PM - VinsCool: Now to wait until August 9th
Jun 22, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hyperkinlab.com/preorder-retron-77-hd-gaming-console-for-2600-hyperkin/
Jun 22, 2018 2:01 PM - VinsCool: Pfff please I already have 2 Atari VCS (one with woodgrain and composite) on my work table, and a flashcard. No need for this emulation rubbish, lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: the new atari VCS or the old atari VCS? 
Jun 22, 2018 2:33 PM - VinsCool: The old one of course 
Jun 22, 2018 2:36 PM - mthrnite: Vins, did you do the comp mod on the atari? Hard?
Jun 22, 2018 2:37 PM - VinsCool: I wanted to do it, but then figured I'd buy a premodded console later.
Jun 22, 2018 2:37 PM - VinsCool: Mod itself isn't that hard
Jun 22, 2018 2:38 PM - mthrnite: I've got a SCART to HDMI box coming tomorrow, came close to getting a composite>HDMI box, was cheap.
Jun 22, 2018 2:39 PM - VinsCool: Nice!
Jun 22, 2018 2:39 PM - mthrnite: I've got a composite systems junction box, and it'd be pretty cool to play Turmoil on my projector 
Jun 22, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just emulate it the 2600 isn't too hard to emulate, I think you need at least an i5 though  lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:39 PM - mthrnite: raspberri pi do it?
Jun 22, 2018 2:39 PM - VinsCool: Emulation is kinda inaccurate to me.
Jun 22, 2018 2:39 PM - VinsCool: Especially timing related.
Jun 22, 2018 2:40 PM - VinsCool: (short story I've been using my atari for maling music)
Jun 22, 2018 2:40 PM - VinsCool: Making*
Jun 22, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially on the 2600 I have noticed some games don't sound right emulated or they feel off lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:40 PM - mthrnite: well i got shitloads of VCS carts, and my old woodie is in top shape
Jun 22, 2018 2:40 PM - mthrnite: just has suckass RF out tho
Jun 22, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was playing Asteroids the other day and the alien space ships where just super aggressive 
Jun 22, 2018 2:41 PM - VinsCool: RF is atrocious by today's standards
Jun 22, 2018 2:41 PM - VinsCool: Amd lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:41 PM - mthrnite: and yesterdays too
Jun 22, 2018 2:41 PM - VinsCool: Probably the last 30 years too
Jun 22, 2018 2:42 PM - mthrnite: /b/ was never good
Jun 22, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost 700 dollars in Wii accessories  lol https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53978805
Jun 22, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RF was OK way back when the 2600 was out... you could tune the old TV's more to get a better signal lock AND you didn't have 30,000 things in your house generating RF interference 
Jun 22, 2018 2:43 PM - VinsCool: Lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus everything was new back then so it probably worked slightly better lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:44 PM - VinsCool: My RF was really shit on my 2600. That's what made me buy a modded composite console
Jun 22, 2018 2:44 PM - mthrnite: nope sucked even for Pong
Jun 22, 2018 2:44 PM - VinsCool: Bonus is the stereo output from the TIA chip
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - VinsCool: Cannot be any more pure (brutal) from it 
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That mod breaks a couple of games?
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - mthrnite: stereo? or dual mono?
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - VinsCool: Nope.
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I am thinking the 7800
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - VinsCool: Stereo
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - mthrnite: dang
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - VinsCool: 2 audio channels at all, now separated to left and right
Jun 22, 2018 2:45 PM - VinsCool: Some games and homebrews were made with stereo in mind, actually
Jun 22, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How many games have stereo sound? Or is it just those music tracker things?
Jun 22, 2018 2:46 PM - VinsCool: It was designed that way even
Jun 22, 2018 2:46 PM - VinsCool: Many games have a player on the left and right side. Each have their own channel, so it's technically stereo
Jun 22, 2018 2:46 PM - mthrnite: cool, didn't know that
Jun 22, 2018 2:47 PM - VinsCool: And yeah for music it's optional but for stem recording it's godsent
Jun 22, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the real 2600 experience unless your on a 13 inch black and white TV with the speaker on the right hand side and a bent antenna sticking off to the left...
Jun 22, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jun 22, 2018 2:47 PM - VinsCool: Without all the cpu odd timing issues from emulators
Jun 22, 2018 2:47 PM - VinsCool: And lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:47 PM - VinsCool: My experience is on my hdtv. Composite looks pretty sharp on it.
Jun 22, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cycle accurate 2600 emulation should be a thing lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:48 PM - VinsCool: RF with it was mostly snowy image and garbled sound
Jun 22, 2018 2:48 PM - VinsCool: And yes. Otherwise I wouldn't have bought it.
Jun 22, 2018 2:48 PM - VinsCool: But tbh tje analog audio is brutal and a lot better as well
Jun 22, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have composite for my Wii and Xbox and they look super nice on those 
Jun 22, 2018 2:48 PM - VinsCool: Really cool waveforms from many sounds.
Jun 22, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool get a Commodore 64 and that sweet sweet SID chip lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:50 PM - VinsCool: Oh I do want that someday.
Jun 22, 2018 2:50 PM - VinsCool: I want atari 8bit xl computer too
Jun 22, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9Racui9jJI
Jun 22, 2018 2:50 PM - VinsCool: Really been into the PoKEY lately.
Jun 22, 2018 2:50 PM - VinsCool: It's a nice chip
Jun 22, 2018 2:51 PM - VinsCool: I did that the other day, lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:51 PM - VinsCool: https://youtu.be/qEihNDi9oiE
Jun 22, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's amazing!
Jun 22, 2018 2:53 PM - VinsCool: Thanks!
Jun 22, 2018 2:53 PM - VinsCool: Really enjoyed making this tune
Jun 22, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I gave a thumbs up and a comment and subbed lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:54 PM - VinsCool: Thanks for the sub lol. Just saw it popping
Jun 22, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioZRUVTKLx0
Jun 22, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: how do you find all these vids psio
Jun 22, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They come up in my recommendations lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I spend a lot of time on youtube so they probably love me or something... I never see ads.... not sure what that's about lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell your soul to Google once it knows everything you know... it will show you things lol
Jun 22, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfupO4ZzPs
Jun 22, 2018 3:00 PM - VinsCool: I love how that pokey vs sid was a video I already saw
Jun 22, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably you have seen all the good ones 
Jun 22, 2018 3:07 PM - VinsCool: Yeah
Jun 22, 2018 3:07 PM - VinsCool: Probably lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDbD0_NS_XU
Jun 22, 2018 3:12 PM - VinsCool: Con: it's Retron
Jun 22, 2018 3:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, i got 10 EXP 
Jun 22, 2018 3:12 PM - VinsCool: Yay
Jun 22, 2018 3:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vins, play any games lately? 
Jun 22, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have so many files I could upload but many of them are not allowed lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI, when are you gonna review a game here? 
Jun 22, 2018 3:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't you want that 10 XP 
Jun 22, 2018 3:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You been on level 6 for so long
Jun 22, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Review a game hmmm lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:23 PM - VinsCool: Haven't played any game lately 
Jun 22, 2018 3:23 PM - VinsCool: Kinda lost interest
Jun 22, 2018 3:23 PM - VinsCool: Closest to gaming I did was using my 3ds to play Radical Dreamers in snes9x lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles yeah i meant those that have the IDE traces
Jun 22, 2018 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: vinny are you getting the new atari VCS?
Jun 22, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool there is a free game you might like on humble right now
Jun 22, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.humblebundle.com/ Shadowrun Deluxe
Jun 22, 2018 3:31 PM - VinsCool: The one from yesterday? Already got it.
Jun 22, 2018 3:31 PM - VinsCool: @Jdbye lol no
Jun 22, 2018 3:31 PM - VinsCool: unless it's actually good
Jun 22, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I already dumped a few hours into it lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool that retron one looks great until he got to the ROM on the SD Card limit... (Dumb idea)
Jun 22, 2018 3:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why don't you play something like a fighting game.
Jun 22, 2018 3:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 22, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's HDMI and has an SD card slot so yay!!! but in the software they limited it to like 18 roms on the SD slot... lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:33 PM - VinsCool: lol wtf
Jun 22, 2018 3:33 PM - VinsCool: That's a dumb limit
Jun 22, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah especially since the entire 2600 ROM set is like 2MB's lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 32MB MicroSD card that would be perfect for that machine but I wouldn't buy it with that crazy low limit lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:34 PM - VinsCool: yeah
Jun 22, 2018 3:34 PM - VinsCool: personally I've got a Harmony Encore flashcard so I can virtually play every single game and homebrews already 
Jun 22, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Metal Jesus say's he hopes someone hacks it lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:35 PM - VinsCool: lol yeah
Jun 22, 2018 3:35 PM - VinsCool: if it gets hacked I might consider it
Jun 22, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol VinsCool those are nice, my only way to play not physical is emulation  lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was considering it until he hit that ROM limit thing... was like a record player scratch lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:35 PM - VinsCool: Emulation is great when the emulator doesn't suck lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:36 PM - VinsCool: For example take Dolphin, this one is constantly getting better and supports amazing addons
Jun 22, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the one for the 2600 on Android is passable  I just with the UI's where better lol
Jun 22, 2018 3:36 PM - VinsCool: And makes games look great on PC
Jun 22, 2018 3:37 PM - VinsCool: Well it's a port of Stella
Jun 22, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like on Android the two emulators I consider gold standard are N64 and ePSXe
Jun 22, 2018 3:37 PM - VinsCool: Stella is alright, but it's emulation accuracy isn't the greatest
Jun 22, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They auto do cheats and cover art and just work and look awesome.
Jun 22, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stella is getting super old isn't it
Jun 22, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Jun 22, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of emulation on Android the N64 emulator just got an update like 2 days ago. Said something about minor bug fixes so probably nothing exciting 
Jun 22, 2018 3:52 PM - VinsCool: I wish N64 emulation was better
Jun 22, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GlideN64 helps immensely
Jun 22, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But unfortunately it seems like CEN64 is the only emulator currently in the works that's even trying for accuracy at this point 
Jun 22, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think once they get Mario 64 running right and a couple of other games they are like "whelp we got all the good ones running...." lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: the n64 has 6.4 good games
Jun 22, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the biggest problem is how fractured the N64 emulation "scene" is
Jun 22, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Caused, in part, by the retarded plugin setup lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have a dozen or two devs working on different things, instead of having a dozen or two devs working on one, unified emulator
Jun 22, 2018 4:05 PM - Flame: i'm not a praying man but please if you can hear me Satoru Iwata give us N64 Mini
Jun 22, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also heard that originally with GLide and HLE emulation caused a lot of tear
Jun 22, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a lot of people wanted 1:1 emulation and others felt HLE was the way forward lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably both parties where right depending on the hardware.
Jun 22, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, having a totally cycle accurate N64 emulation is going to need some bitching hardware, which we just didn't have at the time lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah isn't it like a 300Mhz RISK or something CPU?
Jun 22, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of crazy considering the PS1 was like 30Mhz or something lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nooooo lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 90mhz RISC
Jun 22, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh 93Mhz lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still like way faster than the PS1 lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 was 33Mzh (looking it up) lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mhz even lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if Nintendo didn't stick with cartridge based storage we might've had a really different generation of games at that time lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I firmly believe CD's would have let Nintendo dominate that gen
Jun 22, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64_technical_specifications Damn parts of the N64 where capable of pulling off 1GB a second of bandwidth? Wtf... lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All Nintendo needed was to plop a CD drive in it, and up the texture cache from potato 4kb to 1mb like the PS1 
Jun 22, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and that expansion RAM pack with the CD goodness the games would have been epic... but then the PS2 wouldn't have been such a giant leap lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I enjoyed the systems at the time though, I bought a PS1 first then an N64 so I got to enjoy them both, and honestly I don't know what system I liked best.
Jun 22, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the N64 I loved F-Zero and the wrestling games and 007 and Zelda and some other ones, on the PS1 Twisted Metal and Final Fantasy 7 and Metal Gear and Road Rash and Tekken 3 and (well maybe I played more PS1) Doom and SOTN and and and  lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kings Field and many more lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have more fond memories of the PS1 than I do the N64
Jun 22, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think that's just cuz the PS1 had like 10x the games lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true that AND the PS1 games where usually cheaper
Jun 22, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have my copy of Doom in the long box, and I remember buying it used for like 20 bucks. Such a great game lol
Jun 22, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember buying the link cable too and renting a copy of Doom so I could drag my PS1 to a friends house and we did death match for like 2 days straight lol
Jun 22, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Link_Cable I didn't know there was that many games that worked with the link cable. Neat I guess? lol although on that list only a few I liked...
Jun 22, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EastVita-Version-3-0-SD2Vita-For-PS-Vita-Memory-Card-for-PSVita-Game-Card1000-2000-PSV/32865909059.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.45.2e976629ovJa69&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_306_100031_10103_1
Jun 22, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those got a lot cheaper
Jun 22, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GameSir-X1-BattleDock-Keyboard-and-Mouse-Converter-for-Hot-PUBG-Like-FPS-RoS-Mobile-Legend-games/32858683595.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.162.429e53cflajI4Q&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_306_100
Jun 22, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should make a full sized version of this for 10 inch tablets  lol
Jun 22, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones for Tom lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/xunbeifang-Black-Game-controller-for-SEGA-Saturn/32847847946.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.153.3f9f3ebdFcMssM&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_5722815_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_5722915_10548_10341_10545_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_306_100031_10103_10624_10623_1062
Jun 22, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They look like ass... I remember my friend's Saturn had really nice controllers the 20 seconds I tried it out lol
Jun 22, 2018 6:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3BbXQJT.mp4
Jun 22, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i don't really see the point in a dock that only provides usb when you have bluetooth keyboards and mice
Jun 22, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially not for a phone... the screen will be tiny
Jun 22, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it had TV out then sure
Jun 22, 2018 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho she's just embracing her primal instinct
Jun 22, 2018 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can dig that
Jun 22, 2018 6:26 PM - Depravo: WOOP WOOP WOOP!
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Depravo: Holiday starts now!
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xL4hrCn.jpg
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Depravo: Nine days with no work!
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Veho: Holidays are great.
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0E1KoCXADo 
Jun 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Depravo: Kicking off proceedings with a double Long Island iced tea.
Jun 22, 2018 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is Depravo gonna watch Summer Games Done Quick during his holiday of no work? 
Jun 22, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: No, I'm going to do something even nerdier than that.
Jun 22, 2018 6:46 PM - T-hug: what can be so?
Jun 22, 2018 6:47 PM - T-hug: Medieval re-enactments?
Jun 22, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iOeMOPN.mp4
Jun 22, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: I'm going to watch all the MCU movies in chronological order from Captain America to Black Panther.
Jun 22, 2018 6:59 PM - Depravo: 18 movies, 9 days. 2 per day.
Jun 22, 2018 7:04 PM - T-hug: have you seen them all before
Jun 22, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: Yes, I own them all on blu-ray but the last time I did a binge was before the first Avengers movie.
Jun 22, 2018 7:07 PM - Flame: why are you skipping iron man?
Jun 22, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: I'm not.
Jun 22, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: oh i see
Jun 22, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: Chronological order, not release order.
Jun 22, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: chronological order...
Jun 22, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: my bad
Jun 22, 2018 7:09 PM - Depravo: I'm not going to be so pedantic that I stop watching Capt America before he wakes up and then watch the last two minutes after Iron Man 2.
Jun 22, 2018 7:13 PM - T-hug: I've still not seen Infinity War
Jun 22, 2018 7:15 PM - Chary: Only marvel movie I've seen is iron man 1
Jun 22, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: Then you should. They're all fantastic.
Jun 22, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: Not 'change the way you think about the world' fantastic.
Jun 22, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: But 'it's like reading a classic comic but it's on a screen with CGI' fantastic.
Jun 22, 2018 7:20 PM - Flame: its like a SNES game with better graphics but all the fun of SNES games
Jun 22, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: And Robert Downey Jr steals every scene he's in.
Jun 22, 2018 7:24 PM - T-hug: Deadpool, Logan, Thor 3 my favs
Jun 22, 2018 7:24 PM - T-hug: spidey homecoming too I guess
Jun 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: Pfff, 2 of those aren't MCU!
Jun 22, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should go LARP 
Jun 22, 2018 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you wanted to do something nerdy
Jun 22, 2018 7:28 PM - Flame: Depravo what we drinking today?
Jun 22, 2018 7:28 PM - Flame: fine sir.
Jun 22, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: Just finishing a double Long Island.
Jun 22, 2018 7:34 PM - Flame: double Long Island. aka two fingers
Jun 22, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: aka get a bigger glass and double up on every ingredient.
Jun 22, 2018 7:37 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/AK8uI/c8e600b1db.png
Jun 22, 2018 7:37 PM - Depravo: Although I will admit I didn't add two dashes of cola. I just did one big one.
Jun 22, 2018 7:42 PM - T-hug: what is triple sec
Jun 22, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like an orange liqueur IIRC
Jun 22, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Cointreau in my case.
Jun 22, 2018 7:48 PM - Depravo: Grand Marnier works as does supermarket-brand equivalent.
Jun 22, 2018 7:50 PM - Depravo: I didn't use gomme syrup either as that shit's £13 a bottle.  I've got some homemade sugar syrup in a kilner bottle.
Jun 22, 2018 7:59 PM - VinsCool: mmmmm
Jun 22, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: That's what I say.
Jun 22, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: Now to order a pizza while I'm still coherent.
Jun 22, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: Trying a different takeaway tonight.
Jun 22, 2018 8:19 PM - VinsCool: I want pizza too.
Jun 22, 2018 8:19 PM - VinsCool: Been thinking about it all day
Jun 22, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: Then order pizza. It's THAT simple.
Jun 22, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: or at least put a frozen one in the oven.
Jun 22, 2018 8:28 PM - VinsCool: Of course
Jun 22, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: This second drink has gone down a crapload quicker than the first.
Jun 22, 2018 8:34 PM - VinsCool: I hate when this happens
Jun 22, 2018 8:34 PM - VinsCool: Or actually like it, it's all about how it felt
Jun 22, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep they usually do
Jun 22, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Vinny you drinking?
Jun 22, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: I am
Jun 22, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: And later I'll be streaming the new Petriform album
Jun 22, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Did you watch it? I sadly missed it since I had plans the next day and had to sleep
Jun 22, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: The release party I mean
Jun 22, 2018 8:37 PM - VinsCool: I missed it since I slep when it happened
Jun 22, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Damn
Jun 22, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Then it'll be a first for both of us
Jun 22, 2018 8:38 PM - VinsCool: nice
Jun 22, 2018 8:38 PM - VinsCool: And yes of course I'm drinking, you know me
Jun 22, 2018 8:38 PM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 22, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to make some popcorn lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: Different takeaway passes the pizza test.
Jun 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: I'll try a kebab next week.
Jun 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gimmyit.com/giveaway/etaprimes-odroid-go-retro-handheld-giveaway/ 3 oDroid handhelds give away lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo what kind of Pizza this week?
Jun 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want pizza myself lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: Pepperoni hot.
Jun 22, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: Just a normal pepperoni with jalapenos.
Jun 22, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:07 PM - VinsCool: yum
Jun 22, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought like a 2 pound bag of pepperoni the other day and my wife was like "Why do we need that much?" lol like who doesn't need that much pepperoni?
Jun 22, 2018 9:08 PM - Veho: Odroid? Is that that SOC thingy that's like the Raspberry Pi only it doesn't suck?
Jun 22, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's like a Pi only yeah a little lower powered, at least this Go version is. More for like 8 bit emulation maybe some light 16 bit stuff?
Jun 22, 2018 9:12 PM - Veho: Well that sucks and blows.
Jun 22, 2018 9:12 PM - Veho: I thought it was more powerful?
Jun 22, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: people in the shoutbox i have an annoucement
Jun 22, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: i don't like soccer, and i don't care about it
Jun 22, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kQ79ytZKJA Veho it's pretty cool check it out  you build it yourself and it's like 32 dollars lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: Announce away, dear boy.
Jun 22, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: migles we know
Jun 22, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: most girls dont like football
Jun 22, 2018 9:14 PM - Flame: 
Jun 22, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: the only sport i enjoy is female volleyball
Jun 22, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: You're on a nerdy, spoddy video game forum.
Jun 22, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: so, deps, am i safe from the soccer?
Jun 22, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: Do you really think you're alone?
Jun 22, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: even in ebay messages the sellers are saying "good luck with the soccer"
Jun 22, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: i know they are being nice but damn
Jun 22, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: A few people here are interested in soccer. Or football as it's more correctly known.
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: But most of don't care.
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only sport I like is umm hmmm is there one involving porn?
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G152875062626
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Flame: Ronaldo > Messi
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: Association Football to be precise.
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: and today i logged in to see a comment in my profile talking about soccer, even my best real life friend who despises soccer all year, just went maniac because its the world soccer thing
Jun 22, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the emulator gets an update I wonder if TG-16 would be possible then I would buy it in a heart beat lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:17 PM - VinsCool: I know the feel migles
Jun 22, 2018 9:17 PM - VinsCool: Everyone think that I'm into hockey because I'm Canadian
Jun 22, 2018 9:17 PM - Joe88: I was watching the game today, its just too hard to get into
Jun 22, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles did your country also go crazy over the queen being pregnant or what ever it was... lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:18 PM - Joe88: the field is too big, games are low scoring
Jun 22, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: yeah kinda psio, the tv went all shit
Jun 22, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It needs more violence like Hockey lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:18 PM - Depravo: Everyone thinks I'm into the Royal family and tea because I'm British.
Jun 22, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: but damn, every tv in the area is only soccer
Jun 22, 2018 9:19 PM - Depravo: Even the one in your own house?
Jun 22, 2018 9:19 PM - Flame: depravo you do at least like biscuit
Jun 22, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: here's the sport i am into: https://imgur.com/r/volleyballgirls
Jun 22, 2018 9:20 PM - Flame: ....._right_
Jun 22, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: luckly no deps
Jun 22, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: my tv is being used for soap operas lol and my tv series
Jun 22, 2018 9:20 PM - Depravo: I like a biscuit as much as the next man but NO DUNKING!
Jun 22, 2018 9:21 PM - Depravo: Not a fan of sporty girls. I prefer mine decidedly un-sporty, if you know what I mean.
Jun 22, 2018 9:22 PM - Flame: the one's who cries like a bitch after sex?
Jun 22, 2018 9:22 PM - Depravo: If I wanted to see people cry like a bitch I'd watch soccer.
Jun 22, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I like about Netflix you get to decide what your watching and no ads for other crap lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: deps, give me link for non sporty girls, i know what you mean
Jun 22, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: chubby and busty <3
Jun 22, 2018 9:26 PM - Depravo: Ads on Amazon prime piss me off.
Jun 22, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo my favorite is when some player taps another player on the shoulder or something and they fall over like some one hit them with a .357 magnum lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:26 PM - Flame: depravo then supporting england in this world cup is out of the question?
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: I'm paying £80 per year for this shit. Ram your ads up your arse.
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: psio thoose are funny 
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I wish on Amazon Prime there was a way to switch like "Just show my the stuff I can watch free...."
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: thats the only part of soccer that i enjoy
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: No, I'm supporting Germany and South Korea as I have them in the works sweepstake.
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: I'm aware both teams lost their first match.
Jun 22, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo do the middle east players have dynamite vest painted looking shirts? lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Raji is looking sharp in his countries colors this year!"
Jun 22, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehehe
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: South Korea is that Kim's place?
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: no
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: that's the wrong korea
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember if North or South is the one with electricity lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: psio you don't even know the difference between good korea and bad korea?
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - Flame: kim is best koera
Jun 22, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: men, go see a doctor, you may be gettting alzheimer
Jun 22, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://static.wixstatic.com/media/873fd0_901675dc987041f49bc4e20aeb2f4aed~mv2.jpg/v1/fill/w_550,h_347,al_c,q_80,usm_0.66_1.00_0.01/873fd0_901675dc987041f49bc4e20aeb2f4aed~mv2.webp
Jun 22, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: psio you should tell me your credit card numbers before you forget them
Jun 22, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: psio is a american.. he only knows Mexico
Jun 22, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I am my medication causes memory loss, I love it!
Jun 22, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can watch movies again and only be bored like 40% of the time instead of like 97%
Jun 22, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: damn
Jun 22, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: psio, that's sad :c
Jun 22, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell why do you think I popped popcorn  lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I agree Kim is as entertaining as Trump (probably why they get along) lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think at some level they understand each other lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:33 PM - Flame: crazy understands crazy... so i heard
Jun 22, 2018 9:36 PM - Depravo: Both tinpot dictators.
Jun 22, 2018 9:37 PM - Depravo: But enough of politics.
Jun 22, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: Just made my third double. That's the equivalent of 18 shots in three drinks.
Jun 22, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a third double lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you must have a super human liver lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: Damn. I just said 18 and now I want to play Everybody's Golf.
Jun 22, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: I'm British.
Jun 22, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Golf isn't that Scottish? lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:41 PM - Depravo: I meant regarding the booze, not the golf.
Jun 22, 2018 9:41 PM - Depravo: But Scotland is British too.
Jun 22, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgzfxs
Jun 22, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 22, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: Nice to see Agent Dale Cooper there.
Jun 22, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like all of Scottish cuisine is a dare! lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Depravo: It's true. When I lived there I ate deep fried haggis from a chippy.
Jun 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aaahhhgggg!!! lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Depravo: P.S. that's not a joke.
Jun 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I am off to the store to buy some nacho cheese and make taco nacho's tonight lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomatoes and meat and cheese and corn chips... hmmmm hot sauce lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: I really did live in Scotland and I really did eat battered, deep-fried haggis from a fish and chip shop.
Jun 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: When in Rome etc.
Jun 22, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so you drink now to try and forget? lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I know why they say Scottish people are drunk all the time now... lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:50 PM - Depravo: It wasn't bad. I only ordered it because they'd run out of battered, deep-fried black pudding.
Jun 22, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would need to be a bit boozed up to eat that 
Jun 22, 2018 9:50 PM - Depravo: Also not a joke.
Jun 22, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black pudding isn't that made out of blood? lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What do you guys do with the meat? It seems like all the food is made out of the other parts... lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:51 PM - brickmii82: lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:51 PM - brickmii82: Why not eat just fish and chips tho?
Jun 22, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: I knew a butcher who said you use every part of the pig except the squeak.
Jun 22, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Boss I got 300 pounds of steak what do we do with it?" "Throw it in the bin, no one wants that crap..." lol
Jun 22, 2018 9:53 PM - brickmii82: I can say that lengua(cow tongue) is surpisingly good. It is just meat though.
Jun 22, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: Did Psio ever get his nacho cheese?
Jun 22, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: And... will he eat it?
Jun 22, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did and I will lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a few things... new trash can since someone stole one of mine last week lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:47 PM - Depravo: Was it the Racoons?
Jun 22, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wish lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: I mean these guys https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4c7m-EhQhFU
Jun 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had like 3 trash cans stolen over the past 10 years 
Jun 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One time they dumped the trash out to take the can
Jun 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: Look on the bright side. You're cool for the next three years.
Jun 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Joe88: must be a florida thing, who steals a trash can?
Jun 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: Why do they steal it?
Jun 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know right Joe88 
Jun 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Joe88: unless its made out of metal to scrap it
Jun 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo too poor to buy one? lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I buy the plastic ones lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:50 PM - Depravo: Then they're too fucking poor to put anything in it.
Jun 22, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they needed a home lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:50 PM - Depravo: Ours are supplied by the local authorities.
Jun 22, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXBkJC-Zscg video of the portraiture lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: Three of them!
Jun 22, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: perpetrator even lol
Jun 22, 2018 10:56 PM - Depravo: Need a new drink. This one's old. And drunk.
Jun 22, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old Grand dad
Jun 22, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: old grand dad theft auto 5
Jun 22, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One time a guy ordered one of those he was so drunk at a bar he said "Give my friend one of those too!" oh my god was like drinking toilet cleaner 
Jun 22, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a tall on ice lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to drink it fast but not enough beer to wash that crap down lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Grand-Dad
Jun 22, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles if some one ever gives you a drink of this lol run
Jun 22, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TLMiZ4s
Jun 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nNTspmC.png
Jun 22, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: Whiskey? I'm out.
Jun 22, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: That's one drink I could never get the measure of.
Jun 22, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To me Depravo it tastes like ass lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am confused by what flavor I am supposed to get out of it lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: i dont drink alcohol :c
Jun 22, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: maybe i should... maybe it would make me happier or some shit
Jun 22, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: You should. On a Friday night. In the shoutbox.
Jun 22, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles nahh it's a depressant but once in a while to blow off some steam it's OK but you gotta find something good to drink. Cannot recommend Long Island Iced Tea enough in that case they taste amazing lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would drink with you Depravo but Dr would have my head  lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: You'd probably understand me a lot better.
Jun 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: Get with the programme Psio. I've moved on.
Jun 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: After three double Long Islands I'm having a margarita.
Jun 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol What is tonight's new drink lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I miss stawberry margaritas lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: strawberry even lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: If I had a theme tune https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLcp8Dm-ejU
Jun 22, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3sumFjY Depravo in the morning lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: I am surprisingly sprightly of a morning.
Jun 22, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: Considering my age and demeanour.
Jun 22, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: Thank Christ, Moses and Muhammad for that!
Jun 22, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: Finally got all the trophies in LEGO Marvel Avengers DLC.
Jun 22, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: At long last I can play something else. Maybe Everybody's Golf.
Jun 22, 2018 11:52 PM - Depravo: Get deleted, ya fucking turd.
Jun 22, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did you get the free game on Steam?
Jun 22, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.humblebundle.com/ Shadowrun Returns for Steam on the PC
Jun 22, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's very very reminiscent of the SNES Shadowrun game.
Jun 22, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: Yep, when Real JDB mentioned it..
Jun 22, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: Never played that one either.
Jun 22, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Both are good lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: I wanted to at the time but I never did and time moved on.
Jun 22, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I dumped about 6 hours in so far it's top notch in my opinion lol
Jun 22, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The SNES game is great too lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:00 AM - Depravo: I completed one of my year goals this week.
Jun 23, 2018 12:00 AM - Depravo: One platinum trophy every month (on average).
Jun 23, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than a poop pie chart? lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: Got number 12 a couple of days ago (Lego Marvel Avengers) so now I can start playing stuff I know I'll never get platinum on.
Jun 23, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: Yeah, this year = one platinum per month, don't shave, don't buy any games.
Jun 23, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with a PC one could get away with never buying any games, all the free games they give out lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:06 AM - Depravo: I could probably do it with PS+ alone but I'm trying to work through the backlog of games I actually paid for.
Jun 23, 2018 12:11 AM - Flame: where is the fun in that depravo?
Jun 23, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: buy buy buy
Jun 23, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: backlog is for the weak
Jun 23, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: I'm thinking of gin.
Jun 23, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: Don't buy a game! Play the game you bought 7 months ago! And buy gin instead!
Jun 23, 2018 12:14 AM - Veho: Good idea.
Jun 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 20,000 games in my backlog (AKA MAME lol)
Jun 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: I thought I've bought so many games I could go an entire year without buying a new game and still have new games to play.
Jun 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Jun 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: Nearly 6 months into the year and no signs of a drought yet.
Jun 23, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I only have like 70 games in my Steam library and literally half of them I have like 1 hour or less of playtime lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:16 AM - Depravo: 70? Amateur.
Jun 23, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you just built a NES/SNES/ECT endless system lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of them I got free Depravo lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Flame: 70... you are waek times that by 5
Jun 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Depravo: My Steam library is 448 games.
Jun 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love steam but it got good later on in my life when I have no monies lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was all about physical releases lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EatiO7Q
Jun 23, 2018 12:20 AM - Depravo: Only 15 of those games have 10+ hours playtime.
Jun 23, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LQ7rzyU
Jun 23, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: Dammit. That telegram group is going to be bleeeping all night.
Jun 23, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Telegram for Beeping Beep beep beeeeep!!! lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:33 AM - Chary: There's a way to mute it
Jun 23, 2018 12:33 AM - Chary: If you're on mobile click the chat name and click mute
Jun 23, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/06/22/1555213/the-worlds-smallest-computer-can-fit-on-the-tip-of-a-grain-of-rice
Jun 23, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I can eat my out dated computer? lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/06/22/205242/atari-accuses-journalists-of-making-stuff-up-so-they-produce-recordings-of-the-interview
Jun 23, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao Atari... uugghhh how they have fallen lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: 20 years ago.
Jun 23, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lool
Jun 23, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the Jag would have been better if they had cut down on the number of buttons... lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:45 AM - Depravo: Yeah, that controller looked like a fucking telephone.
Jun 23, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many things at the design phase of game systems are like "Didn't someone say this is a bad idea?" lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was so good, made like Scoops corn chips with taco meat, fiesta cheese, nacho cheese, lettuce, tomatoes, avocados, sour cream... So good lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fritolay.com/snacks/product-page/fritos/fritos-scoops-corn-chips
Jun 23, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course tomorrow I will have to eat plain oatmeal and salad to make up for the crap I am eating tonight lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Russell-Stover-Sugar-Free-Coconut-Covered-in-Chocolate-Candy-3-0-OZ/10533782 lol These are so good
Jun 23, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the picture blurry for everyone or is my browser shitting itself? lol
Jun 23, 2018 12:55 AM - GamerzHell9137: Don't eat sugar free candies
Jun 23, 2018 12:55 AM - GamerzHell9137: period
Jun 23, 2018 12:56 AM - GamerzHell9137: i remember once i ate so much of them that my shit was fucking nuts
Jun 23, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: Don't eat periods.
Jun 23, 2018 12:56 AM - GamerzHell9137: was so mortified
Jun 23, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: What? Periods?
Jun 23, 2018 12:57 AM - GamerzHell9137: some people are into that dep
Jun 23, 2018 12:57 AM - GamerzHell9137: no kinkshaming
Jun 23, 2018 12:58 AM - Depravo: The difference between kinky and perverted?
Jun 23, 2018 12:58 AM - Depravo: Kinky uses a feather. Perverted uses the whole chicken.
Jun 23, 2018 12:59 AM - GamerzHell9137: ho ho
Jun 23, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol GamerzHell yeah the gummies have a different sugar free thing... these have sugar free stuff that doesn't make you shit (thank god) but probably causes cancer lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox47news.com/news/national/oregon-man-arrested-for-sexual-assault-on-chicken Depravo lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well he just wanted some scrambled eggs... lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and a tossed salad? lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wondered how KFC got the chicken so juicy?
Jun 23, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Any of these chicken based jokes making the cut? lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:10 AM - Depravo: Oregon? Not Florida?
Jun 23, 2018 1:11 AM - Depravo: That's just about as opposite as you can get.
Jun 23, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida was probably a gator lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:12 AM - Depravo: "Yeah, we don't do that here. That's them nor'westerners."
Jun 23, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "The Alligator was an unwilling participant in Mr *censored* sexual advances*
Jun 23, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.sickchirpse.com/florida-man-caught-sex-alligator
Jun 23, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/xooy8jp.jpg
Jun 23, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nature walk lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Dapravo who knows
Jun 23, 2018 1:15 AM - Depravo: Oh, PS
Jun 23, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: I'm now playing Everybody's Golf in some kind of online tournament.
Jun 23, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: It's a Level 5 Tournament.
Jun 23, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: As in the game developer.
Jun 23, 2018 1:17 AM - Depravo: They don't even make the game. What's that all about?
Jun 23, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was out sourced to some Indian guys and some Chinese guys
Jun 23, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Paid them like 5K lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: I'm currently 2 over at the 8th.
Jun 23, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: So not winning.
Jun 23, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No birdie for you 
Jun 23, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to watch Golf at my grandpa's house when I was like 10 lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was always watching the Masters and stuff
Jun 23, 2018 1:20 AM - Depravo: One birdie on the first hole.
Jun 23, 2018 1:20 AM - Depravo: It all declined after that.
Jun 23, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back with like Lee Travino and those guys lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Trevino
Jun 23, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At age 49 in the 1989 Masters, Trevino shot an opening round five-under-par 67 to become the oldest man ever to lead the field after a round in the tournament. It came despite Trevino's words 20 years earlier, when he said after the 1969 Masters: "Don't talk to me about the Masters. I'm never going to play there again. They can invite me all they want, but I'm not going back. It's just not my type
Jun 23, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually watched that one lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: Good show.
Jun 23, 2018 1:27 AM - Depravo: But it goes to show golf isn't about youth or strength.
Jun 23, 2018 1:27 AM - Depravo: Like snooker.
Jun 23, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: Or darts.
Jun 23, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: It's why the champions are fat bastards.
Jun 23, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Attention Dear  This is to notify you that your long awaiting Inheritance fund of $8.5Million is now ready to be transferred or delivered to you as was instructed by the Federal   Ministry Of Finance Benin Republic and USA Government, After our meeting today we concluded that your fund of $8.5Million  will be delivered or transferred to you   depending on your choice,  Below are the options to rec
Jun 23, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news Depravo it looks like I am even richer than I thought! lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much money they will need in order to send me my money...
Jun 23, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: 8.5 million Benin dollars is worth 12 cents.
Jun 23, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: But how are you getting such emails?
Jun 23, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: Are you checking a Yahoo account from 1996?
Jun 23, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's in my spam folder and it's Gmail amazingly lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But my wife uses my email and she puts it in anything  lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:04 AM - Depravo: And so do you, obviously.
Jun 23, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Jonathan,Desperate Asian Girls Looking for Dates! " lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:05 AM - Depravo: Sorry. Too harsh?
Jun 23, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How desperate are we talking here... because she would have to be pretty desperate to date me? lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I don't treat my email like my penis  lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:07 AM - Depravo: Finished the tournament. I rank 5571.
Jun 23, 2018 2:08 AM - Depravo: Finishing score of +4 after 18n holes.
Jun 23, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So there where 5572 people golfing at the same time? lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Balls flying everywhere.... just like kenenthk's face! lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:08 AM - Depravo: I think it's a timed thing.
Jun 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .Needs to be an MMO RPG Fighting Golf game
Jun 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With mini put golf mini games
Jun 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Depravo: No. This is the best type on online.
Jun 23, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jxEJCKMgtE
Jun 23, 2018 2:12 AM - Depravo: Other people are involved but not actually there.
Jun 23, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Mega Duck lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo sounds like me having sex...
Jun 23, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPUfhcL7Tfo
Jun 23, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-t3Z7cJpxw Irish people try Canadian snacks lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:34 AM - Depravo: You know I only watch these thing because I fancy one of the girls.
Jun 23, 2018 2:34 AM - Depravo: She better be on.
Jun 23, 2018 2:36 AM - Depravo: Just scanned the searchbar. She's not there.
Jun 23, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_-0JSLvWdo
Jun 23, 2018 2:44 AM - Depravo: Can I try the Vietnamese girls?
Jun 23, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes me too
Jun 23, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now where is Bortz when you need him... lol https://imgur.com/gallery/gAt1iNW
Jun 23, 2018 2:58 AM - Depravo: Last seen in the secret staff members meeting zone.
Jun 23, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/T0ibuKT.jpg
Jun 23, 2018 3:00 AM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/AKlcS/453cf5a5f9.png
Jun 23, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo it wont not loading for me  lol
Jun 23, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FKxF0cK.jpg
Jun 23, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KkvK1s6.jpg
Jun 23, 2018 3:11 AM - Depravo: All fucked.
Jun 23, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LJEKlmG
Jun 23, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I laughed too much at that one.
Jun 23, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LJjM3


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 25, 2018)

Jun 24, 2018 5:26 AM - VinsCool: yooo it's alive
Jun 24, 2018 5:26 AM - Seriel: o/
Jun 24, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it looks sharp and wow the loading is instant!
Jun 24, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fantastic 10 out 10 
Jun 24, 2018 5:33 AM - VinsCool: Now hopefully it will no longer slowdown
Jun 24, 2018 5:36 AM - Costello: test
Jun 24, 2018 5:36 AM - Dionicio3: test
Jun 24, 2018 5:38 AM - Costello: we migrated the database to another server so it should run smoother now,
Jun 24, 2018 5:39 AM - Costello: there are still maintenance actions being performed, for example the search function wont work great for the time being
Jun 24, 2018 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Hi Costello
Jun 24, 2018 5:39 AM - VinsCool: Nice!
Jun 24, 2018 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Psi has a home again
Jun 24, 2018 5:40 AM - VinsCool: was it you on IRC a moment ago? lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:40 AM - kenenthk: Psi is no longer homeless
Jun 24, 2018 5:40 AM - VinsCool: ye
Jun 24, 2018 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:40 AM - kenenthk: Speak of the devil
Jun 24, 2018 5:41 AM - VinsCool: hi Psi
Jun 24, 2018 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Inb43new server room has a fire 
Jun 24, 2018 5:41 AM - VinsCool: good to see you're no longer homeless
Jun 24, 2018 5:41 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:42 AM - kenenthk: It actually happened to a old host I use to be with
Jun 24, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol VinsCool it's OK I had to do like 4 hours of training on security stuff
Jun 24, 2018 5:42 AM - VinsCool: nice
Jun 24, 2018 5:42 AM - VinsCool: New job stuff?
Jun 24, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am getting paid 8.50 an hour to sit at home on my PC so that part is nice lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah working armed security for a hospital near me
Jun 24, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: That 8.50 an hour goes straight to goodwill
Jun 24, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly will be helping people and I like that part, but I imagine dealing with night shift people...
Jun 24, 2018 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk probably or Amazon or Newegg... lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: 2nd shift people are the coolest
Jun 24, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like 20 hard drives more 128GB's MicroSD cards and hmm like 3,000 other things lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I imagine people going to the hospital at night drunk or on drugs will be interesting at least lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought extra hollow point bullets just in case 
Jun 24, 2018 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Our night shift supervisor leaves an hour early so everyone stands around doing nithing
Jun 24, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk sounds like normal, and if you do it... of course the office troll tells on you while doing nothing him/her self lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:46 AM - kenenthk: No one on 2nd shift gives a fuck lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Though a girl may report bec I was messing around with coworkers and she walked by and heard me say what kind of ride would she give me 
Jun 24, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 24, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pick the scabs for a smoother ride? lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:48 AM - kenenthk: I can back it up by saying I meant what kind of car does she have
Jun 24, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2018 5:56 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 24, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk 
Jun 24, 2018 6:01 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jun 24, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjZoFvj-zpg&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 24, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Psi let me borrow 100
Jun 24, 2018 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only got tree fiddy
Jun 24, 2018 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Then you can loan 100
Jun 24, 2018 7:41 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/UyypOJofZmI
Jun 24, 2018 9:01 AM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/qikipedia/status/1010809756783607808
Jun 24, 2018 11:36 AM - DinohScene: three fiddy? not even three sixty?
Jun 24, 2018 1:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am thinking about making a robot that screams
Jun 24, 2018 1:14 PM - Depravo: Because who has the time to scream these days?
Jun 24, 2018 1:15 PM - Veho: Lilith, it's been done: http://gunshowcomic.com/comics/20120227-robotthatscreams.png
Jun 24, 2018 1:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: But I want to make it myself,
Jun 24, 2018 1:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Like IRL
Jun 24, 2018 1:17 PM - Depravo: Will a Raspberry Pi be involved?
Jun 24, 2018 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: I have 3 of them, so yes
Jun 24, 2018 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am going to buy more of them
Jun 24, 2018 1:20 PM - Depravo: What will trigger the scream?
Jun 24, 2018 1:22 PM - Depravo: I'd go for proximity or voice/word recognition.
Jun 24, 2018 1:32 PM - Veho: I'd go for "continuous".
Jun 24, 2018 1:40 PM - Seriel: make it proximity
Jun 24, 2018 1:40 PM - Seriel: and make it scream louder the closer you get
Jun 24, 2018 1:40 PM - Depravo: Starting at 300 yards.
Jun 24, 2018 1:44 PM - Lilith Valentine: It will just scream
Jun 24, 2018 1:44 PM - Lilith Valentine: all the time
Jun 24, 2018 1:44 PM - Lilith Valentine: 27/4
Jun 24, 2018 1:45 PM - LittleFlame: why tho
Jun 24, 2018 1:46 PM - Depravo: That's not really a robot.
Jun 24, 2018 1:47 PM - Depravo: It's just scream.mp3 played on repeat.
Jun 24, 2018 2:00 PM - Lilith Valentine: Why¿ reasons
Jun 24, 2018 2:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: This one will follow the user
Jun 24, 2018 2:29 PM - Minox: shouldn't need a computer to do that
Jun 24, 2018 2:29 PM - Minox: there are microcontrollers which are more energy efficient and can handle playback of soundfiles with minimal cpu usage
Jun 24, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ERl1f0q
Jun 24, 2018 2:30 PM - Lilith Valentine: But I love taking something simple and making it more complicated
Jun 24, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife does that all the time!
Jun 24, 2018 2:31 PM - Minox: then you must love microcontrollers
Jun 24, 2018 2:31 PM - Minox: it's rare that you find readily available code for what you want to do
Jun 24, 2018 2:31 PM - Minox: so you just have to do it yourself
Jun 24, 2018 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one here Minox USB kit I bought online, I played with it for like an hour then I was like "Oh this is just too boring even for me...." lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:36 PM - Minox: I have about 8 different ones I believe
Jun 24, 2018 2:36 PM - Minox: I play around with them depending on what I need
Jun 24, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I am more of just buy the thing I want type of consumer lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:38 PM - Seriel: i won an Arduino in a competition not so long ago
Jun 24, 2018 2:38 PM - Seriel: i played with it for about 10 minutes until i got bored
Jun 24, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus in high school I got to program for industrial automotive robots (big arm able to lift a car uniframe) so playing with small stepper motors kind of is meh 
Jun 24, 2018 2:38 PM - Minox: 3 different STM32 ones, 1 Adafruit nRF52, 2-4(?) ESP-12E, 2 Arduino Micro and a few more that I don't remember the names of
Jun 24, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriel yeah, although maybe if I hit it with Python I might get results faster and that might fit in my attention span issues.
Jun 24, 2018 2:40 PM - Minox: Python works, but isn't that optimal for microcontrollers
Jun 24, 2018 2:40 PM - Minox: you're better off struggling a little bit with C/C++ 
Jun 24, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can script in Python and convert that to C?
Jun 24, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure to be honest lol I just know I was looking at Python earlier today and was like "Damn that looks almost exactly the scripts I used to write for Diablo II bots" lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:43 PM - Minox: not sure if you can convert it into C, but I do know you can compile Python into byte-code
Jun 24, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably super messy but for simple crap is probably fine?
Jun 24, 2018 2:46 PM - Minox: the actual compiling shouldn't be messy at all
Jun 24, 2018 2:46 PM - Minox: it's what it would do when interpreting it on the fly anyway
Jun 24, 2018 2:46 PM - Minox: it's just done in advance
Jun 24, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna download a python compiler or IDE today probably a dozen free ones to play with, will be relaxing to get away from my current job (going over Active shooter content as we speak) lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.python.org/downloads/
Jun 24, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not much of an IDE?
Jun 24, 2018 2:53 PM - Minox: PyCharm is a pretty decent IDE
Jun 24, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/ Oh that looks nice!
Jun 24, 2018 2:54 PM - Minox: community edition is free
Jun 24, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that
Jun 24, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's me lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just to play with lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the Shell seems pretty nice since it's pretty much just a text file lol
Jun 24, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IDLE hmm lol
Jun 24, 2018 3:37 PM - Seriel: IDLE is hardly an IDE
Jun 24, 2018 3:37 PM - Seriel: its just a text editorwith colours for python keywords
Jun 24, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I noticed that, seems OK to me?
Jun 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Football is illegal... lol
Jun 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtMW1dijs6g
Jun 24, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gcN2zmk
Jun 24, 2018 4:49 PM - T-hug: FIFA 18 on switch eshop 66% off thankyou very much
Jun 24, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: are then making room for fifa 19?
Jun 24, 2018 4:59 PM - T-hug: yeah usually comes out septemberish
Jun 24, 2018 5:00 PM - p1ngpong: isnt fifa on switch really really shit?
Jun 24, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: ping
Jun 24, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: is there a plataform which fifa isn't shit?
Jun 24, 2018 5:03 PM - migles: or, isn't switch shit as well?
Jun 24, 2018 5:03 PM - migles: both are shit, but the fifa in the switch is ok from what i heard, there was a thread at the temp which guys where praising it because they didn't cutted content
Jun 24, 2018 5:08 PM - Depravo: Anyone who buys a Nintendo console to play third-party ports is an idiot.
Jun 24, 2018 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 24, 2018 5:16 PM - DinohScene: third party ports on Nintendo consoles are a joke
Jun 24, 2018 5:21 PM - DeslotlCL: true
Jun 24, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LniVKrt
Jun 24, 2018 6:23 PM - Veho: "Why is there 20 of you?"
Jun 24, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is like why isn't there just one Fifa game for a console then all the different years should just be DLC... then they could have classic years like 1978 and Pele and stuff lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho yeah Chrome loves to spawn processes 
Jun 24, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: Firefox Quantum does too.
Jun 24, 2018 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is like why isn't there just one Fifa game for a console then all the different years should just be DLC... then they could have classic years like 1978 and Pele and stuff lol < Because if they charged $60 for DLC people would complain, whereas they can charge $60 for a new game and everyone is fine with that
Jun 24, 2018 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 24, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Tom very true and puzzling
Jun 24, 2018 6:26 PM - Veho: People complain about $60 DLC but they spend $600 in microtransactions and don't bat an eye.
Jun 24, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sports games to me are like "OK It's Football or Baseball or what ever... who cares what year it is and who the player is....." lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that slightly different colored shirt Veho!
Jun 24, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $0.99?? What a steal!
Jun 24, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have "spent" probably 1,000 dollars on coins in 4 pictures 1 word lol (Thank you Lucky Patcher!!!) lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: I would like to see a 1920s themed football game...
Jun 24, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a fun game but seriously 60 bucks for 1000 coins? And doing anything uses like 80 coins lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: *soccer
Jun 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, either one would be interesting really lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think that should be bonus content for all the sports games like a Museum mode or something
Jun 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Jun 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw in the old players and a fantasy mode where you could pit Barry Bonds against Babe Ruth and stuff lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm kinda surprised that's not already a thing actually
Jun 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a combat mode where you could just say "fuck it" and add Hockey rules to all the sports... lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems like one of those things that has a big enough niche for it to exist as a standalone game
Jun 24, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it would get my attention and I possibly would buy sports games like that lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I do have some games like that for Wrestling on the PS2 although compared the N64 games they truly suck 
Jun 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally the only good Wrestling games are on the N64  lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy 4 controllers, get some beer and some friends, maybe some weed...  Laugh your ass off and so fun lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only wrestling game I've played is Wrestlemania 2000 on the N64 lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones not bad
Jun 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NWO Nitro or what ever it's called is good too lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I remember being awful at it cuz I was like 5 when I played it lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCW/nWo_Revenge One of THE best if not THE best wrestling games ever made
Jun 24, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AKI did it  god bless those guys lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about torrenting that WWE game that came out for PC a bit ago
Jun 24, 2018 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, not interested enough in wrestling to bother
Jun 24, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom don't bother it will suck balls and then lick the taint 
Jun 24, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just are not fun  lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/scibvkJ.jpg
Jun 24, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mNx3Adb.jpg
Jun 24, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well you could with one hand...
Jun 24, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Things might get a little awkward but I wont judge lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MyUbmbh.jpg I think they misunderstand evolution at a basic level... It's not an accident... It IS by design... just not some mystical genie lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gSOawuF.jpg Tom you gotta make sure about this one!!! lol
Jun 24, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gYpz8sZ.jpg LOL
Jun 24, 2018 6:53 PM - Joe88: none of these images load
Jun 24, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z87VhdY
Jun 24, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 no? 
Jun 24, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn hmm let me just grab the main one maybe the page will load?
Jun 24, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7AVpghw That's the main page but I have picked out the like top 5 funniest ones  at least I thought they where funny lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: Open the link in a new tab, remove the "i." from the URL, load.
Jun 24, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: imagurr went full retard yesterday, direct links don't work any more.
Jun 24, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: Let's see if videos work:
Jun 24, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bj62INV.mp4
Jun 24, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: Nope.
Jun 24, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird if I just remove the i. it works lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/MyUbmbh.jpg Does this work Veho?
Jun 24, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Nope.
Jun 24, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Redirects to https://i.imgur.com/MyUbmbh.jpg
Jun 24, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: And that fails to load.
Jun 24, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: uugghh wtf lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:20 PM - Veho: But if I remove the "i." it loads fine.
Jun 24, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blllaarrghh no fair lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXpdE-OEchE
Jun 24, 2018 7:21 PM - Joe88: so you can link images in forums anymore?
Jun 24, 2018 7:21 PM - Joe88: can't*
Jun 24, 2018 7:22 PM - Joe88: thread I posted a few weeks back, all the images dont load
Jun 24, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: Can't embed any more, no.
Jun 24, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: All my posts in the funny pics thread are now blank.
Jun 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Joe88: the sites useless now
Jun 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Joe88: what other site has free hosting?
Jun 24, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much 
Jun 24, 2018 7:25 PM - Joe88: went from imageshack>photobucket>imgur
Jun 24, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they will fix it once traffic to the page drops to almost zero lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember photobucket used to be a thing then they stopped letting people link... I sense a pattern lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: I went from Tinypic to imgur.
Jun 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: Same problem.
Jun 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: Might switch to my own hosting.
Jun 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: With blackjack.
Jun 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: And hookers.
Jun 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could always use Faceblock lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:27 PM - Joe88: both imageshack and photobucket went paid only
Jun 24, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jun 24, 2018 7:29 PM - Flame: lol veho
Jun 24, 2018 7:30 PM - Veho: I mean I can get shared hosting with unlimited disk space and unlimited bandwidth for like $3 per month, and just use it to host my pics.
Jun 24, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: And I would use it exclusively for maymays.
Jun 24, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol throw in some ads and you could make money on it  lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:33 PM - Veho: But that's what imgur is doing.
Jun 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: Making people go to their site so they would watch ads.
Jun 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but by letting people link it would put you back in the lead lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: Nah, my hosting would be just for me  
Jun 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually just put in subliminal ads over the pictures
Jun 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you have control of the senate you would have unlimited power!!! I mean unlimited minutes! lol
Jun 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/TeVBL23
Jun 24, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: Control of the senate? https://scatteredquotes.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/StarWars-RevengeoftheSith-6.jpg
Jun 24, 2018 7:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/TeVBL23
Jun 24, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKWVCv8uWDI
Jun 24, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrtnIImGipg
Jun 24, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Damn Veho reminds me of Robot Jox
Jun 24, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/vUxDmKFCD2o?t=141
Jun 24, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: I love the cheesynes of that movie but I hate the ending.
Jun 24, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: "LOL u just killed like 500 people using an illegal attack and cheating while trying to kill me, but we don't have to fight, we can both live."
Jun 24, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: 
Jun 24, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: sup
Jun 24, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Robot Jox should have had a part 2 
Jun 24, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I guess Pacific Rim will have to do lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: i am so bored i will watch a 1 hour video about an old barbie game
Jun 24, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: lol lgr
Jun 24, 2018 8:22 PM - Flame: migles sup homie
Jun 24, 2018 8:22 PM - Flame: sup psio
Jun 24, 2018 8:27 PM - Veho: 
Jun 24, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9QmKB1JOo8
Jun 24, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: fully bezelless phones are finally here
Jun 24, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: i did that earlier but i multitasked, putting stickers on my launchpad pro
Jun 24, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: turned out great: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hj4eklhhrzc07ge/20180624_192326.jpg?dl=0
Jun 24, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2ri41u4i3mbusx0/lpp.jpg?dl=0
Jun 24, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: before/after on the left
Jun 24, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: the lights were way too bright and didnt match the circular buttons
Jun 24, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks better now too
Jun 24, 2018 8:38 PM - Flame: sup veho.
Jun 24, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: God, my brother is a fucking idiot.
Jun 24, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: And by that I mean, God my brother cannot handle his drink.
Jun 24, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hey Flame 
Jun 24, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo did he puke? Lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I threw up like 2 times in my entire life from drinking and hated life the next day both times lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: Not here but he's gone home now and what he does in his own house is his own affair.
Jun 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Flame: hey see any one acting weird in the forums psio?
Jun 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: See someone acting weird in the forum? Why not use the report function!
Jun 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame besides me? Not usually but I don't dip into the forums very much
Jun 24, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Report your neighbor!!! Jews could be hiding anywhere and the furror wants them now! Lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't get much weirder than Psi 
Jun 24, 2018 8:45 PM - Depravo: One of our representatives will be along promptly etc
Jun 24, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol see!
Jun 24, 2018 8:46 PM - Flame: yep my job here is done
Jun 24, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: My bro texted me a series of, at first, cryptic messages.
Jun 24, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: Am I busy? Have I been drinking?
Jun 24, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only things I ever notivpce on forums are when poeple get all angry and start insulting each other or weird herbal Viagra or fake shoe spam llol
Jun 24, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: I figured he wanted me to go round and help him move a wardrobe or something.
Jun 24, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Many doctor approval buy herbal Viagra woman find you unable to resist size larger!
Jun 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like that gets me laughing every time lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: I say I'm not drinking at the moment and he asks if he should bring some round.
Jun 24, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free booze?
Jun 24, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: I now see where this is going.
Jun 24, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who could resist lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: For him, not me. He knows my larder is bigger than his.
Jun 24, 2018 8:51 PM - Depravo: So he's been at the pub watching the England match and I figure one of two things has happened.
Jun 24, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell him it's a door charge take the booze then slam the door then yell go get your own!!! Repeat as needed lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:52 PM - Depravo: Either the people who he was with have been sensible and gone home. Tomorrow being Monday and all. Or... he's getting short of booze money.
Jun 24, 2018 8:52 PM - Depravo: Or possibly both.
Jun 24, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh cheaper to drink at home there too?
Jun 24, 2018 8:53 PM - Depravo: Oh good grief yes.
Jun 24, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo do they stop selling at like 2AM? They do that here too 
Jun 24, 2018 8:53 PM - Depravo: So he turned up with 4 cans of San Miguel. One of which he was drinking.
Jun 24, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when I would drink and work late that sucks lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:54 PM - Depravo: What he got was a mojito, a long island, a G&T and an espresso martini.
Jun 24, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a party lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: A few sips into the G&T his speech went.
Jun 24, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lightweight?
Jun 24, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: He could manage words but not sentences. Or context.
Jun 24, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like long islands would do him in lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Towards the end of the G&T I had to keep telling him to sit down.
Jun 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: You would have thought he was on a fucking sailing ship.
Jun 24, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: He dropped his phone twice.
Jun 24, 2018 8:59 PM - Depravo: When getting ready to set off he couldn't manage to connect his Bluetooth headphones BUT HE DIDN'T REALISE THIS!
Jun 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: "That's not connected." I said.
Jun 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: "Yes, it is.", he replied even though it was playing out at full blast from the phone.
Jun 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: I just let him walk off with the music blaring out from his pocket.
Jun 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Won't he get robbed? Lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or is that in bad areas?
Jun 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: He only lives a coupe of streets away.
Jun 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: And as much as it is a shithole it's a pretty close-knit community.
Jun 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice here it's a nice area but poeple are shitty lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Depravo: There's more chance of him falling over and pissing himself than getting ransacked by marauders.
Jun 24, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: Saying that, I'll text him.
Jun 24, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I had a friend who's brother would drink pass out then pee himself on the couch was hilarious
Jun 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Not if it was your couch.
Jun 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: I mean why are we so different?
Jun 24, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Humans have a lot of variety my brother is so different than me
Jun 24, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: I'm not like that at all. Each Friday I drink a silly amount of alcohol but my only foible is a propensity to overshare.
Jun 24, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the only thing we have in common is our love of guns lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: The only thing you have in common is that you're American?
Jun 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: Sorry, couldn't resist such an obvious gag.
Jun 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol but kind of fits lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He loves cars got certified to work on them I love computers got certified on them
Jun 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm more tech he is more dirt greese and metal lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: By the way. While he was here I had two mojitos, a can of San Miguel, two martinis and an espresso martini.
Jun 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: And I had a third mojito while moaning in the shoutbox.
Jun 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna taste a mojito before I die lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get shot on my job my last words will be "Damn I never got a mojito...." Lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: You can never taste one.
Jun 24, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: One of the ingredients is sugar. You'll die.
Jun 24, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My bathroom smells like a cat litter box.... Too many sugar free things today lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can have some sugar but I think the booze turns into crazy sugar in the blood?
Jun 24, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see green 
Jun 24, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh it's a mod. That's why 
Jun 24, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/CEvVWfb
Jun 24, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a good way to get some bad charges but yeah it would avoid a DUI lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably preferable to a DUI
Jun 24, 2018 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 24, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ScGCR80
Jun 24, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy running into a wall at the end is the best lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:26 PM - Depravo: You now associate green with drunkenness and moderators?
Jun 24, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo I don't even see colors 
Jun 24, 2018 9:31 PM - Depravo: And now it's time for the second feature of the day: The Incredible Edward Norton.
Jun 24, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/S5JzNGV this is a person who should not be allowed to own a gun
Jun 24, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wrong pic lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: Watched Iron Man 2 earlier. Was gratified to notice that Ivan Vanko was drinking the same vodka as me.
Jun 24, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FVppwfY the right one
Jun 24, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo "wow you just uhh blew right past those firewalls..."
Jun 24, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hammer tech sucks 
Jun 24, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: Sam Rockwell is a hugely underrated actor.
Jun 24, 2018 9:35 PM - Depravo: Incidentally one of my earlier mojitos was made with vodka instead of bacardi because I picked up the wrong bottle.
Jun 24, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How was that?
Jun 24, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm I like dark rum better than vodka but light rum maybe not?
Jun 24, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: I didn't notice until I saw the wrong bottle in the wrong place.
Jun 24, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm that is a good drink than lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Durable lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:41 PM - Depravo: How much would it cost to CGI Mark Ruffalo over Edward Norton in this movie.
Jun 24, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cheap ai thing does it free now?
Jun 24, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where doing porn videos a few months back in the news
Jun 24, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.businessinsider.com/nicolas-cage-inserted-movies-fakeapp-ai-technology-2018-1
Jun 24, 2018 9:43 PM - Depravo: I mean I like Edward Norton but the lack on continuity bothers me.
Jun 24, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah when Robert decides to stop being Iron Man ok ts gonna be tough to keep watching
Jun 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He just fits so perfectly hmm maybe Nicholas Cage would be OK lol
Jun 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pee Wee Herman as Ironman
Jun 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Depravo: Jesus, don't say such things.
Jun 24, 2018 9:46 PM - Coto: brick OS SX
Jun 24, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad enough that last Ghost Rider movie  the first one was so good  how did it go so far south?
Jun 24, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: Is Liv Tyler astonishingly attractive or just weird looking?
Jun 24, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She isn't my type but not bad?
Jun 24, 2018 9:54 PM - Depravo: It's like one of my eyes sees one and the other see's the other.
Jun 24, 2018 9:54 PM - Depravo: I'm seeing both at the same time.
Jun 24, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol she is long in the face for me but not horse faced like Sarah Michelle Geller
Jun 24, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: Angel and muppet at the same time.
Jun 24, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like she will look worse as she ages or gets face lifts....
Jun 24, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it will amplify the long face look lol
Jun 24, 2018 10:01 PM - Depravo: Banana face.
Jun 24, 2018 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So are there any good video games based on a movie? 
Jun 24, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm some yes but very few and you have to be into those genre of games...
Jun 24, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Batman the arcade game on the PS1 I love it but it's a mindless beat em up
Jun 24, 2018 10:05 PM - Depravo: No. Not one.
Jun 24, 2018 10:06 PM - DinohScene: temp is colourful
Jun 24, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: Actually yes there is but I can't remember which one.
Jun 24, 2018 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Batman "THE ARCADE GAME" is not a game based on the movie.
Jun 24, 2018 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Unless you mean Batman returns which was on playstation as a game from arcades 
Jun 24, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was based on Batman Returns yes lol
Jun 24, 2018 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Except it has robin in the game who WASN'T IN THE MOVIE 
Jun 24, 2018 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So how can it be based on the movie? 
Jun 24, 2018 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *NERDY RANTS*
Jun 24, 2018 10:20 PM - Depravo: BREAKING NEWS: Emmental and Sriracha toasties are fucking amazing.
Jun 24, 2018 10:28 PM - Coto: https://youtu.be/Ca3uJOAObRo
Jun 24, 2018 10:28 PM - Coto: Just a normal day in the temp
Jun 24, 2018 10:29 PM - DinohScene: bloody Russians
Jun 24, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: Those dudes have vodka for blood.
Jun 24, 2018 10:32 PM - Depravo: OK, I'm looking at Liv Tyler now and the weird eye is winning.
Jun 24, 2018 10:33 PM - DinohScene: they breathe ethanol vapors
Jun 24, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6yhbYuDPAU
Jun 24, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo she is like one of those magic eye puzzle things lol
Jun 24, 2018 10:35 PM - Depravo: It's odd because usually as I get more drunk I get less discerning.
Jun 24, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: Or ''Beer Goggles' as it's known in the UK.,
Jun 24, 2018 10:40 PM - Issac: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1XAEivP9_I
Jun 24, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: Not only do I have the same vodka that Ivan Vanko drinks, I also have the same Sandisk USB memory stick the Edward Norton just ate.
Jun 24, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep getting 100% on all these tests.. Security guard work is in my blood  lol
Jun 24, 2018 11:10 PM - kenenthk: My co level is 3 now 
Jun 24, 2018 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Xp
Jun 24, 2018 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-my-sd-card-dead.508813/
Jun 24, 2018 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 24, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How hard is GameCube loading on a BC Wii? The last time I did it was on a low low firmware on a launch system with a mod chip so loading from disk... I mean how hard is it to load from a hard drive?
Jun 24, 2018 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 24, 2018 11:46 PM - pyromaniac123: im eating fish fingers and custard
Jun 24, 2018 11:46 PM - pyromaniac123: its not terrible, just not good either
Jun 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/FIX94/Nintendont Ohh looks a lot easier than when I tried it way back in the day lol
Jun 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yes?
Jun 24, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to buy a BC Wii again (My current Wii is a fairly new model) so I can enjoy some GC games 
Jun 24, 2018 11:50 PM - Depravo: Pyro, not even I'm that drunk.
Jun 24, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fish have fingers?  lol
Jun 24, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: Pigs have fingers too. They're called sausages.
Jun 24, 2018 11:51 PM - Flame: sup pyro notice any thing different
Jun 24, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame did you hold your breath too long? lol
Jun 24, 2018 11:55 PM - Flame: huh?
Jun 24, 2018 11:55 PM - DinohScene: p1ng choked him
Jun 24, 2018 11:56 PM - DinohScene: just like p1ng choked me
Jun 24, 2018 11:56 PM - DinohScene: and the rest
Jun 24, 2018 11:56 PM - DinohScene: typical hazing
Jun 24, 2018 11:56 PM - DinohScene: nothing to worry about
Jun 24, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds like Ping 
Jun 24, 2018 11:59 PM - Flame: oh i get it now. when someone becomes blue cause they hold they breath.....
Jun 24, 2018 11:59 PM - Flame: i have all this modding going on cant think straight
Jun 25, 2018 12:01 AM - Flame: I LOVE IT!
Jun 25, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always knew Dinoh could hold his breath a long time  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:08 AM - Flame: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:08 AM - VinsCool: Deepthroat is a very serious business.
Jun 25, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no experience with that but I imagine it has to be at least as interesting as eating vag lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to ask Thor if his hammer does pound ye tonsils lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:11 AM - Flame: pound? thunder happens
Jun 25, 2018 12:12 AM - DinohScene: I practiced for years
Jun 25, 2018 12:12 AM - DinohScene: hence the colour 
Jun 25, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 25, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever get a custom color I need like teal lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a nice chartreuse lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:14 AM - DinohScene: become a content manager
Jun 25, 2018 12:14 AM - DinohScene: become pink
Jun 25, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: #7FFF00
Jun 25, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: #7FFF00
Jun 25, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That color lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Banished eternally to the Shoutbox" lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 4 more hours of training to do, I guess I could finish it tomorrow and reward myself with some games tonight...
Jun 25, 2018 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 25, 2018 12:16 AM - Coto: Sup homies
Jun 25, 2018 12:18 AM - VinsCool: Hello
Jun 25, 2018 12:18 AM - Coto: Hey CJ
Jun 25, 2018 12:18 AM - DinohScene: yo coto
Jun 25, 2018 12:19 AM - Coto: Sup big smoke
Jun 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Coto: Damn re doing gta sa. 14 yrs ago i finished that game
Jun 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Coto: Along old friends
Jun 25, 2018 12:20 AM - Coto: And now, 8 yrs already on the temp
Jun 25, 2018 12:21 AM - VinsCool: Happy Tempniversary
Jun 25, 2018 12:21 AM - kenenthk: I hear walmart's starting to close at 1am now
Jun 25, 2018 12:24 AM - DinohScene: GTA SA is best GTA
Jun 25, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk the one near me is still open 24/7 but the one like 15 minutes away closes at 12PM and opens at like 6AM, due to extreme shop lifting during those hours.... They where getting up over 30 cents on the dollar losses due to shop lifters lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:25 AM - Coto: Fuck time
Jun 25, 2018 12:26 AM - Coto: My homies
Jun 25, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to go to that one at night after leaving one of my jobs and literally they would have 2-3 police cars in front of the store all the time.
Jun 25, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://knowyourmeme.com/photos/880702-bite-the-pillow
Jun 25, 2018 12:27 AM - Coto: kenenthk bites that one
Jun 25, 2018 12:27 AM - VinsCool: bite the pillow, you then bite the dust
Jun 25, 2018 12:27 AM - VinsCool: 
Jun 25, 2018 12:28 AM - kenenthk: I heard it was just to work on floors but the only other store that's open 24/7 is the one I quit from 
Jun 25, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the one near me just does the floors in the middle of the night while the store is open.
Jun 25, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think they cord off chunks of the store or something?
Jun 25, 2018 12:31 AM - pyromaniac123: 12:51 AM - Flame: sup pyro notice any thing different < YOU'RE BLUE
Jun 25, 2018 12:31 AM - pyromaniac123: AND DINO IS TOO
Jun 25, 2018 12:31 AM - kenenthk: They remodeled recently so they profound a bunch of shit wrong with it
Jun 25, 2018 12:32 AM - pyromaniac123: WHY AM I TALKING IN CAPS
Jun 25, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Because you want to be noticed
Jun 25, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And your blue and your blue and you blow... lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There's no place like home!
Jun 25, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Should of registered your username in caps would of been noticed more like bortz
Jun 25, 2018 12:33 AM - VinsCool: blue... blue...
Jun 25, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: blew?
Jun 25, 2018 12:33 AM - kenenthk: Psi likes to blew
Jun 25, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry I have an oral fixation tonight  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:34 AM - kenenthk: Psi what did you do while temp was down
Jun 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blow Jobs... should the name be changed to mouthing off? lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I keep a bunch of porn on hand just in case  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:34 AM - kenenthk: So that's why you're closer to Dinoh now
Jun 25, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh is my bestie gay friend on Earth when the gays take over he promised to protect me  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:37 AM - pyromaniac123: "protect"
Jun 25, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Protect your booty hole or?
Jun 25, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who know's but anythings better than no protections  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:39 AM - DinohScene: yeh, I promised Psio would be given a spacious exhibit in the Straight zoo
Jun 25, 2018 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Sex*
Jun 25, 2018 12:40 AM - DinohScene: if he puts on a good show, he gets rewarded with it
Jun 25, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 25, 2018 12:41 AM - kenenthk: I think Psi would get moved to that Bi section pretty quickly
Jun 25, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a terrible dancer  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:41 AM - kenenthk: DANCE BITCH
Jun 25, 2018 12:42 AM - DinohScene: just entertain the crowd with mating calls
Jun 25, 2018 12:42 AM - DinohScene: or display your chest beard proudly
Jun 25, 2018 12:42 AM - DinohScene: idk, be creative : D
Jun 25, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: He'll put on a better show if you reward him with goodwill credit
Jun 25, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:43 AM - VinsCool: that blue thing gave me an idea
Jun 25, 2018 12:43 AM - VinsCool: posted a thread in the EoF lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 25, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Blue waffle?
Jun 25, 2018 12:44 AM - kenenthk: Blue syrup?
Jun 25, 2018 12:44 AM - VinsCool: Could be
Jun 25, 2018 12:44 AM - VinsCool: But na
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So they are like blue KKK guys? lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Blue Man group  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - kenenthk: No psi your possy isnt welcome here
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=blue+man+group&safe=off&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS802US802&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwixu-SSy-3bAhUOoFMKHW0SAMcQ_AUICygC&biw=1422&bih=682
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - kenenthk: Fucking flordia people
Jun 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smurf village 
Jun 25, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue Oyster Cult 
Jun 25, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgV1O0X4uXI
Jun 25, 2018 12:48 AM - VinsCool: Don't Fear the Reaper Psi
Jun 25, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk smurf my smurf and smurf on it  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Back to your cage
Jun 25, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's not very smurfy 
Jun 25, 2018 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Did Mary Poppins go to Hogwarts
Jun 25, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she was a demon and not a witch?
Jun 25, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Children, your souls are mine!!!" I distinctly remember her saying that...
Jun 25, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was Mortal Kombat the movie...
Jun 25, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get those two confused  lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:54 AM - kenenthk: You confuse yourself
Jun 25, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 1:06 AM - MarcusCarter: Must've used Outrage too many times. xD
Jun 25, 2018 1:10 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 25, 2018 1:10 AM - VinsCool: Psi must be a Dragonite
Jun 25, 2018 1:32 AM - Coto: Psi used imgur posting
Jun 25, 2018 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Psi is a snorlax
Jun 25, 2018 1:34 AM - Coto: Gbatemp used new topic in switch section: 504 gateway timeout
Jun 25, 2018 1:34 AM - kenenthk: 504 server room fire
Jun 25, 2018 1:35 AM - Coto: ;o; cant blame we re popular
Jun 25, 2018 1:36 AM - Coto: I can always resort to 504 server timeouts , gbatemp never fails me
Jun 25, 2018 1:36 AM - Coto: Gbatemp is kewl
Jun 25, 2018 2:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: COSTLEO, I saw bad gateway again 
Jun 25, 2018 2:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I tattle on the website 
Jun 25, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/53973049 Ohh PS1 long boxes... I only have a few and I don't have MK or Ridge Racer in the long boxes...
Jun 25, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54124207 This to me would be interesting... lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:21 AM - Joe88: I only have a few big box ones
Jun 25, 2018 2:21 AM - Joe88: RE1, Wipeout, The Raiden Project
Jun 25, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54109012#shipping-tab Gonna toss a bid on this one.. lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:25 AM - Costello: yeah the server had a few hiccups, we're still trying to work some stuff out
Jun 25, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 my favorite long box PS1 game is Doom, I have played it sooo much lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:25 AM - Costello: its going in the right direction though
Jun 25, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Costello it's working fine, up time is like 99.999% so meh better than my cable TV streaming lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Costello every time you close temp you kick psi on the streets
Jun 25, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: We don't want psi on the streets for our own saftey
Jun 25, 2018 2:33 AM - Devin: Florida streets are like that with or without Psi tho.
Jun 25, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but imagine them with psi on it
Jun 25, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: It'll be like another Detroit
Jun 25, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't like to go outside, seriously Florida is scary... http://www.sickchirpse.com/florida-man-caught-sex-alligator
Jun 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I think RoboCop would have problems here 
Jun 25, 2018 2:35 AM - kenenthk: At least keep it in your basement
Jun 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/florida-zoo-employee-killed-while-attempting-to-rape-alligator/
Jun 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Seriel: why
Jun 25, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Are they both Male gators
Jun 25, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk also how do you tell them apart?
Jun 25, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like gators have boobs lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:37 AM - kenenthk: I think those two dudes gotten close enough to tell
Jun 25, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Now dinoh can keep you next to the gators
Jun 25, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just never looked at a gator and said "hmmm yeah so hot..." lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: I guess you can say they ate gator meat
Jun 25, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they where gay for gator lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they where males? lol
Jun 25, 2018 2:40 AM - kenenthk: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/colorado-hunter-claims-he-was-sexually-assaulted-by-a-sasquatch/
Jun 25, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOLLOL
Jun 25, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Animals rape humans also
Jun 25, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DdxVC5U
Jun 25, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Animal attempting to rape a human lol
Jun 25, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y3WehKp
Jun 25, 2018 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YGvK2ZY


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 26, 2018)

Jun 25, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKqCEbcLJHI
Jun 25, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O14og3hXook
Jun 25, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54079996 I would bid on this but I am torn... I have a hacked Xbox and it's loaded with Arcade emulated greatness... but the Xbox controller is pretty damned good already...
Jun 25, 2018 5:00 AM - kenenthk: I might go and try McDonalds salads
Jun 25, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have a Wendy's those are pretty good salads.
Jun 25, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://menu.wendys.com/en_US/product/berry-burst-chicken-salad/
Jun 25, 2018 5:03 AM - kenenthk: The only one is by my work and they're closed
Jun 25, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they are all closed pretty much right now 
Jun 25, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the salads there are 10 out 10 (at least the one near me makes them great)
Jun 25, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like most places your Wendy's might suck, it all depends on the employee's
Jun 25, 2018 5:07 AM - kenenthk: I like a good seafood salad
Jun 25, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Publix here in Florida makes a good one at the Deli (they are a grocery store chain here)
Jun 25, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.publix.com/ Web site is really bad, the store is great... lol
Jun 25, 2018 5:34 AM - kenenthk: I told those motherfuckers sweet iced tea this fucker doesnt taste sweet at all
Jun 25, 2018 5:44 AM - kenenthk: Psi what's your skype
Jun 25, 2018 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/06/24/vw-id-r-pikes-peak-breaks-overall-record/
Jun 25, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I honestly never use Skype so I always forget it lol want my email address instead?
Jun 25, 2018 5:58 AM - kenenthk: You'll like this conversation
Jun 25, 2018 6:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/HD-Link-Cable-Original-Xbox-System/dp/B07D19QQHW/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1529907566&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=original+xbox&dpPl=1&dpID=41FP1-w1HtL&ref=plSrch
Jun 25, 2018 6:20 AM - kenenthk: Might have to try that
Jun 25, 2018 6:53 AM - Veho: Good morning!
Jun 25, 2018 6:53 AM - Veho: Is imgur still shit?
Jun 25, 2018 7:25 AM - Veho: Looks like it.
Jun 25, 2018 7:30 AM - VinsCool: yes it's still shit
Jun 25, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: Still shit?
Jun 25, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: It's always been shit
Jun 25, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: ;O;
Jun 25, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: It used to be good. Back when it was just an image hosting service.
Jun 25, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: Before it became a "community"  ;O;
Jun 25, 2018 7:37 AM - kenenthk: Communities fuck up all sites
Jun 25, 2018 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Just look at Detroit
Jun 25, 2018 7:38 AM - Costello: do you mean they have server problems too? lol
Jun 25, 2018 7:39 AM - kenenthk: #Y2k2018
Jun 25, 2018 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 YouTube has server issues oh wait
Jun 25, 2018 8:04 AM - Depravo: https://www.digitiser2000.com/main-page/review-mario-tennis-aces-switch
Jun 25, 2018 8:15 AM - kenenthk: Sure the room gets quiet when Depravo comes in 
Jun 25, 2018 8:37 AM - cearp: *chirps*
Jun 25, 2018 8:58 AM - Depravo: It's fear.
Jun 25, 2018 10:06 AM - Flame: it's respect
Jun 25, 2018 10:07 AM - DinohScene: nah it's fear
Jun 25, 2018 10:07 AM - DinohScene: everybody is hiding their liquor bottles
Jun 25, 2018 10:14 AM - VinsCool: Pffff I drank it before he shows up. I have no fear at this point.
Jun 25, 2018 10:17 AM - Chary: Feaspect
Jun 25, 2018 10:17 AM - Chary: Repear?
Jun 25, 2018 10:19 AM - migles: so that stupid EU law is apparently going foward
Jun 25, 2018 10:20 AM - migles: i wanted a vpn for some time, now i really have to get one
Jun 25, 2018 10:26 AM - DinohScene: What EU law?
Jun 25, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: https://www.cnet.com/news/article-13-europes-hotly-debated-eu-copyright-law-explained/
Jun 25, 2018 10:31 AM - migles: they are banning memes ;O;
Jun 25, 2018 10:32 AM - Chary: Wat
Jun 25, 2018 10:33 AM - migles: basically it means this: Article 13 would force all online platforms to police and prevent the uploading of copyrighted content, or make people seek the correct licenses to post that content. For the most part this would mean filters that check content as it's uploaded would be mandatory
Jun 25, 2018 10:34 AM - migles: from what i understood if for example gbatemp has EU servers they would had to verify every comment i post to make sure its not copyrighted
Jun 25, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: maybe taht's why costello now filled the site with mods? ;O;
Jun 25, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: http://www.thejournal.ie/explainer-eu-copyright-directive-4081998-Jun2018/
Jun 25, 2018 10:42 AM - DinohScene: I doubt that'll be enforced the way they wanted
Jun 25, 2018 10:43 AM - DinohScene: but banning memes
Jun 25, 2018 10:43 AM - DinohScene: I wouldn't oppose
Jun 25, 2018 10:46 AM - Chary: Half gbatemp's user base just banned in the night
Jun 25, 2018 10:46 AM - Chary: Lol
Jun 25, 2018 10:58 AM - Flame: sup migles anything new?
Jun 25, 2018 11:03 AM - VinsCool: Must explain why imgur is shitty for the last 2-3 days
Jun 25, 2018 11:49 AM - DinohScene: I feel like this law will be subjected to the same backlash as Net Neutrality and those other things that plagued the US
Jun 25, 2018 11:58 AM - migles: dinoh there is even a site for the eu like that us one https://saveyourinternet.eu/
Jun 25, 2018 11:59 AM - migles: wait,. from a quick search there is more than 3 lol
Jun 25, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: i think the "memes will be banned" is bad propaganda
Jun 25, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: and misleading
Jun 25, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: only a few of them will because they are from copyrighted images, but most are not...
Jun 25, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: and its just scaring kiddos and young shits to pledge agains this
Jun 25, 2018 12:02 PM - migles: i am happy that aunts all over europe can't use minions anymore for their facebook crap
Jun 25, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: ho wait
Jun 25, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: i dont have facebook
Jun 25, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: so their hability of posting minion memes doesn't influenciate me in any way
Jun 25, 2018 12:28 PM - DinohScene: don't have facebook neither
Jun 25, 2018 12:28 PM - DinohScene: but getting spammed to death by memes no thank you
Jun 25, 2018 12:28 PM - DinohScene: HURR DURR I HERD U LIEK MEMES HURR HURR
Jun 25, 2018 12:30 PM - Ericthegreat: Facebook sucks, but a law like that, in the end would never be enforced
Jun 25, 2018 12:35 PM - DinohScene: I won't take facebook ever again
Jun 25, 2018 12:35 PM - DinohScene: I don't feel like digging through tons and tons of shitty memes and shitposts just to see what others are doing
Jun 25, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: eric, lol like the US net neutrality?
Jun 25, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: this is going foward...
Jun 25, 2018 12:52 PM - Depravo: Banning memes? Yes please.
Jun 25, 2018 12:56 PM - Flame: what is life without meme. haters gonna hate.
Jun 25, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: flame
Jun 25, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: memes in vidya games, yay or nay?
Jun 25, 2018 1:04 PM - Veho: Games are a maymay.
Jun 25, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: veho
Jun 25, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: with this law
Jun 25, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: you can become a maymay
Jun 25, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: and then sue everyone that uses your picture
Jun 25, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: you can be easily rich
Jun 25, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: except the part that you actually become a meme from sheer luck
Jun 25, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: UNLESS
Jun 25, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: you can upload pictures to websites in fake names\accounts
Jun 25, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: then sue the website for hosting them ;O;
Jun 25, 2018 1:23 PM - Chary: So what is up with imgur?
Jun 25, 2018 1:23 PM - Veho: It has finally stopped pretending to be an image hosting site.
Jun 25, 2018 1:25 PM - Chary: Did it like..just kill off all images or what?
Jun 25, 2018 1:25 PM - Chary: No more hotlinking? Just like that?
Jun 25, 2018 1:27 PM - Veho: No more hotlinking.
Jun 25, 2018 1:28 PM - Veho: They still have the "embed" links but they don't work.
Jun 25, 2018 1:28 PM - Veho: This may be a bug and I may be a cynical asshole, but time will tell.
Jun 25, 2018 1:32 PM - VinsCool: I really hope it's just a bug, because loading the i.imgur url does work after you refresh the tab.
Jun 25, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: i believe its a bug veho
Jun 25, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: clicking and refreshing makes the page work so..
Jun 25, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: *image
Jun 25, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: but yeah, they used to be an image host, they had been slowly changing it to a "watch funny pictures while we feed you ads"
Jun 25, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: now there is even teh promoted shit between the funny images
Jun 25, 2018 2:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The blue men group mod squad is bringing color to the shoutbox '
Jun 25, 2018 2:24 PM - VinsCool: blue...blue...blue...
Jun 25, 2018 2:39 PM - Depravo: Green
Jun 25, 2018 2:44 PM - Localhorst86: the blue color looks hoorrible on the dark theme, though
Jun 25, 2018 2:47 PM - Depravo: Then use the light theme like a normal human being.
Jun 25, 2018 2:50 PM - Flame: blue master race. blue power.
Jun 25, 2018 2:52 PM - Veho: Black.
Jun 25, 2018 3:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or you can just use windows 10 night mode 
Jun 25, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks fine on my dark theme
Jun 25, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Dep it's normal to like your retinas getting burned?
Jun 25, 2018 3:27 PM - Depravo: It's worse for me the other way around.
Jun 25, 2018 3:28 PM - Depravo: If I look at light text on a dark background for too long when I look away from the screen I can just see lines burned into my retina.
Jun 25, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you look at a light background your entire retina is burned instead
Jun 25, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's why you can't tell
Jun 25, 2018 3:38 PM - Depravo: If I can't tell then it's all good.
Jun 25, 2018 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: until it's not 
Jun 25, 2018 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway looking at bright backgrounds when it's late or i haven't slept enough hurts my eyes
Jun 25, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's terrible for sleep too
Jun 25, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I had to make some custom CSS themes for like 90% of the sites I work with cuz they're all bright white backgrounds that irritate my eyes if I look at them too often
Jun 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-is-the-best-way-to-remove-a-stubborn-screw.508933/
Jun 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 25, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell her she is no good and you should see other people? lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ended up ordering a replacement battery cable for that Crapbook Pro Psi
Jun 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annoying to replace, but I found one for like $5 so it's at least worth a try 
Jun 25, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it all works out fine, I figure I can at least keep it as my new "backup" laptop, and sell off the 2009 Crapbook I was previously using as a backup
Jun 25, 2018 4:29 PM - migles: tom i give you 3 fiddy including shipping for that crapbook
Jun 25, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No ;O;
Jun 25, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: do you accept trades? i will trade the used Q tips i putted in the trash
Jun 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably get like $150 out of it, easy. Or put the 120GB HDD and 2GB of RAM in it like it was stock and get like $100 out of it lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: how?
Jun 25, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz people apparently still pay that much for shitty old Crapbooks lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: lel
Jun 25, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: sell it to an aunt who is looking for a facebook machine
Jun 25, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: she will see its apple and don't understand
Jun 25, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Macbook-A1181-2-0GHZ-EARLY-2009-OSX-10-11-120GB-3GB-TESTED/112976059127?hash=item1a4de5daf7:g:370AAOSwKWha5IXo < Same exactly model, almost same specs, $100 lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: 158 sold damn
Jun 25, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: wow 158 sold but only has 62 points feedback?
Jun 25, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: people are shit :C
Jun 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I would sell it 150 bucks is 150 bucks!
Jun 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2007 Macbook Pro that I got goes for about $150-$250 or so all stock and working lol.
Jun 25, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: i got a gba that could be found for 50, i paid more than twice for it :c
Jun 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: yeah back then i didnt understand ebay shipping program was a thing
Jun 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could make a lot of money fixing up and refurbishing old Crapbooks
Jun 25, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: and i was scared of customs, so i got ripped of by an european dude :c
Jun 25, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: hmm that's actually an idea tom
Jun 25, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it doesn't end up being too profitable if you have to replace something big, like the screen or the mobo
Jun 25, 2018 4:41 PM - T-hug: i found a copy of mass effect 3 for wiiu today
Jun 25, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was checking to see how much a screen for the 2007ish Macbook I got with the Crapbook pro was, still like $50-$60 for a Chinese garbage one lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:41 PM - T-hug: was in a captain toad box in a property we emptied
Jun 25, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than finding Captain Toad in it ;O;O;
Jun 25, 2018 4:42 PM - T-hug: and a mario maker box had pvz2 for x1 in it
Jun 25, 2018 4:42 PM - T-hug: haha
Jun 25, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: plants vs zombies?
Jun 25, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: eww
Jun 25, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: cool game but ported to every device
Jun 25, 2018 4:47 PM - T-hug: yeah the shooter one
Jun 25, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't particularly like the shooter ones myself lol
Jun 25, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: T-hug pvz2 is not the shooter one
Jun 25, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: pvz2 is an actual game
Jun 25, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: first time i saw they were releasing a shooter i no joke thought they were kidding
Jun 25, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it seemed too elaborate to be a ruse
Jun 25, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: just seemed like such a weird thing
Jun 25, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i still want to try that sometime
Jun 25, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine he meant Plants vs Zombies Garden Warfare 2
Jun 25, 2018 5:06 PM - T-hug: ^^
Jun 25, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i know that now
Jun 25, 2018 5:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/No5FI68
Jun 25, 2018 5:50 PM - Flame: is imgur back?
Jun 25, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/qa9ifgmh16611.jpg
Jun 25, 2018 5:55 PM - Joe88: direct linking is still broken
Jun 25, 2018 6:01 PM - Devin: Psi that pizza looks... Gritty.
Jun 25, 2018 6:09 PM - Flame: Joe you watching the match?
Jun 25, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <--- Is watching "Fire Safety" video training for my job... lol
Jun 25, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting paid to learn at home (not a bunch of money but hey it's virtually free money since like I am doing nothing otherwise... lol)
Jun 25, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to start my post though 
Jun 25, 2018 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 25, 2018 6:16 PM - Joe88: which one flame?
Jun 25, 2018 6:16 PM - Flame: good luck psio
Jun 25, 2018 6:16 PM - Flame: Portugal vs Iran
Jun 25, 2018 6:17 PM - Joe88: yeah, thought that would be slightly more interesting than span vs morocco
Jun 25, 2018 6:17 PM - Joe88: (insert non stop vuvuzela sounds here)
Jun 25, 2018 6:17 PM - Flame: but Spain is losing
Jun 25, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: portuguese people in multi player games are so cancerous, just had a match with one, always screaming in the mic, was a very shity hanzo who couldnt do a thing, when asked didnt wanted to switch
Jun 25, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: he was so cringy :c
Jun 25, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: in the end after losing started to insult in portuguese lol, i just laughed at his misery
Jun 25, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: here's a soccer related: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvtef7kzf6Q
Jun 25, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: yeah, that's portugal role model apparently
Jun 25, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fire safety I scored my lowest yet 80%  (forgot what a class C fire was lol)
Jun 25, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still passed but I like 100% 
Jun 25, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: whats a class c fire
Jun 25, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: its when there is a ginger girls party?
Jun 25, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no here it's a code for electrical fires
Jun 25, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A B C A is liquids like gasoline and stuff B is like paper or wood and C is electrical stuff
Jun 25, 2018 6:36 PM - Flame: psio do you want to hear a joke?
Jun 25, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: its about me not getting a ginger asian busty chubby girfriend?
Jun 25, 2018 6:41 PM - Flame: be real migles
Jun 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: you can get asian busty chubby girfriend
Jun 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: or
Jun 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: ginger busty chubby girfriend
Jun 25, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: what do you choice ?
Jun 25, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: Asian.
Jun 25, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Help.... I got a 90.9% on a test with only 10 questions... (My brain now hurts...) Handling customer complaints lol
Jun 25, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The math oowww 
Jun 25, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the system just glitched was supposed to be 100% lol
Jun 25, 2018 7:33 PM - bitjacker: @migles class c fire is metal. very hot. deep 6 that shit. over and out.
Jun 25, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.falckproductions.com/resources/fire-safety-and-firewatch/classes-of-fire-a-b-c-d-and-k/
Jun 25, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: D is metal and yeah when it comes to metal on fire "Peace I'm out" lol
Jun 25, 2018 7:53 PM - SirNapkin1334: Setting metal “on fire” can be done, but there wouldn’t be any flame of sorts - the burning would happen directly on the surface of the metal.
Jun 25, 2018 7:54 PM - SirNapkin1334: With the help of an oxidizer better than Oxygen, like Chlorine Triflouride, you can set stuff on fire, like an actual flame, that you couldn’t do normally (ie bricks, metal)
Jun 25, 2018 7:55 PM - SirNapkin1334: SirNapkin’s Science over and out.
Jun 25, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only metal fires I am familiar with is "thermite" there you have aluminum powder and iron oxide powder and you ignite them with (usually) with a strip of magnesium. Other than that I believe fireworks get color from different metals burning.
Jun 25, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My sum total of metal fires, well other than I hear aluminum will catch on fire under extreme circumstances, like being hit with high explosives from military stuff.
Jun 25, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other bit of information I am aware of, is you don't want to be around metal on fire as the fumes are pretty damned toxic lol
Jun 25, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghhh did like 3 classes (30 minutes each) after the fire one and I still have 11 more to go (that I know of... some of them break up into sub things...)
Jun 25, 2018 8:01 PM - bitjacker: class delta ginger girl orgy. I stand corrected Mr. napkin.
Jun 25, 2018 8:01 PM - bitjacker: still deep six it though.
Jun 25, 2018 8:04 PM - SirNapkin1334: Powdered Aluminum is actually quite ignitable.
Jun 25, 2018 8:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: And yeah, again, in Chemistry there are exceptions To pretty much anything, I was referring to masses of metal, I.e. a cast iron pot.
Jun 25, 2018 8:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: but jacket I don’t understand what you mean.
Jun 25, 2018 8:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: XDDDD AUTOCORRECT
Jun 25, 2018 8:05 PM - SirNapkin1334: @bitjacker not but jacket
Jun 25, 2018 8:07 PM - bitjacker: ginger girls are the hottest.
Jun 25, 2018 8:08 PM - bitjacker: a class delta fire happened on a ship i was on.
Jun 25, 2018 8:08 PM - bitjacker: holey fuck
Jun 25, 2018 8:09 PM - bitjacker: Im lucky to not be in davy jones' locker.
Jun 25, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just gonna play some sort of mindless FPS game for like 2 hours and get back to work... lol
Jun 25, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ship fire is like the worst thing I can imagine 
Jun 25, 2018 8:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pqube-announces-omega-labyrinth-z-localization-has-been-cancelled.508967/
Jun 25, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TCM9quJ
Jun 25, 2018 9:14 PM - T-hug: I'll miss the old man
Jun 25, 2018 9:14 PM - T-hug: funny guy
Jun 25, 2018 9:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 25, 2018 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fiancee and I had actually just started watching Pawn Stars a couple weeks ago, too
Jun 25, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which one is her favorite guy? 
Jun 25, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: to be a pro in your crapbook business tom?
Jun 25, 2018 10:26 PM - pyromaniac123: 10:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which one is his favorite guy?  < ftfy
Jun 25, 2018 10:27 PM - pyromaniac123: oh shit i heard about that old guy passing away
Jun 25, 2018 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you gonna quote someone, you can't change what they said. 
Jun 25, 2018 10:31 PM - pyromaniac123: thats why i said ftfy 
Jun 25, 2018 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 25, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6bOpH
Jun 26, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6bntG
Jun 26, 2018 12:27 AM - pyromaniac123: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZQOmHsJ hory sheit
Jun 26, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty bad when the cops are corrupt... or maybe the official was super corrupt and they where trying to prevent a monster from getting into office?
Jun 26, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So much corruption there sometimes it's hard to tell
Jun 26, 2018 12:48 AM - pyromaniac123: nuke it from orbit and start again
Jun 26, 2018 12:54 AM - Coto: Why psi
Jun 26, 2018 12:55 AM - Coto: So, new job. Got to do coding wonders in under 6 months
Jun 26, 2018 12:56 AM - Coto: Contacts is always a good thing nonetheless
Jun 26, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto I think it's just that Mexico has a huge history of corruption and it's very hard to fight corruption when everyone is being paid by the cartels there.
Jun 26, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They even have saints that are said to protect drug runners lol
Jun 26, 2018 1:09 AM - Coto: Still nothing like brazil
Jun 26, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know a lot about Brazil other than the women are super hot lol 
Jun 26, 2018 1:10 AM - Coto: Cops in Chile are pretty less corrupted
Jun 26, 2018 1:10 AM - Coto: But there is still corruption, like everywhere im afraid
Jun 26, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah even here where I live I have personally witnessed police taking bribes from drug dealers. "Paying rent"
Jun 26, 2018 1:12 AM - Coto: If you care, then its a good thing
Jun 26, 2018 1:13 AM - Coto: Sadly you cant oppose them that much
Jun 26, 2018 1:14 AM - Coto: But u can educate people
Jun 26, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully in my area they elected a new chief and he fired and arrested a LOT of corrupt police officers.
Jun 26, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The department seems a lot cleaner and more professional now.
Jun 26, 2018 1:17 AM - Coto: Great, keep that stance
Jun 26, 2018 1:17 AM - Coto: U are only helping people if you think like that
Jun 26, 2018 1:24 AM - DeslotlCL: oh yes chilli, i like chilli in my lunch
Jun 26, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 26, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h8tmpWf
Jun 26, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h8OYQ
Jun 26, 2018 2:11 AM - DeslotlCL: wait lol, i dont remeber a news like that 5 months ago
Jun 26, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was probably fake news lol
Jun 26, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54210994
Jun 26, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54079786 what game system is this? lol
Jun 26, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zsuju8AR9cs Awesome news!
Jun 26, 2018 2:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, i think is a genesis clone system.
Jun 26, 2018 2:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The controller slot looks like the one on genesis, and the cart slot is about the same size as a genesis cart
Jun 26, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on what little I could find on Google it's for NES but that was a slightly different name.. so you could be right... a LOT of these Chinese clone knock offs are Genesis systems lol
Jun 26, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis and NES are the most popular.
Jun 26, 2018 2:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0VjVU8EPqQ
Jun 26, 2018 2:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You seen this one Psi? 
Jun 26, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No not yet but watching it now lol
Jun 26, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: His video's are always good
Jun 26, 2018 3:07 AM - Joe88: psi we found out gbatemp was blacklisted for imgur hot linking
Jun 26, 2018 3:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But doesn't PSI and VEHO do it all the time? 
Jun 26, 2018 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Costlleo, I saw the gateway error again 
Jun 26, 2018 3:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Still tattle on the website, bad tempy) 
Jun 26, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 lol why?'
Jun 26, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like 200 nerds use up that much bandwidth  lol
Jun 26, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's like one HD Youtube video a month lol
Jun 26, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjW-isgOijs
Jun 26, 2018 3:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Remember Psi, don't by knock off clone snes classic 
Jun 26, 2018 3:51 AM - Joe88: don't know why, hotlinking works fine on other forums


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 27, 2018)

Jun 26, 2018 4:47 AM - Costello: yeah there is still something wrong with the main server, seems to happen every day at around the same time, but my attempts to fix it so far have failed
Jun 26, 2018 4:47 AM - Costello: but it's a minor issue and it only takes 1 short command to resolve it
Jun 26, 2018 4:48 AM - Costello: thing is im not always around, so .. i'll have to find a real fix
Jun 26, 2018 6:06 AM - SirNapkin1334: What’s the issue? Links not working?
Jun 26, 2018 6:31 AM - Localhorst86: @Costello: make the command into a cron job 
Jun 26, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W07FZ8369&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD062018-_-SD062518-_-Item-_-9SIA2W07FZ8369&et_cid=43883&et_rid=76628&et_p1=&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20=
Jun 26, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh thats not a bad price...
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Out of no where I'm getting Xp bonuses lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Also psi
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 AM - kenenthk: http://www.microcenter.com/product/476987/A400_240GB_TLC_NAND_SATA_III_6GB-s_25"_Internal_Solid_State_Drive?storeID=191&gclid=Cj0KCQjwpcLZBRCnARIsAMPBgF3sTY3N8zEs2qyIE5yqCk1twDVGvf2fKHmxyaJjBcQGql9jUJoGujYaAmYnEALw_wcB
Jun 26, 2018 7:04 AM - xXxSwagnemitexXx: oh i never noticed this
Jun 26, 2018 7:04 AM - xXxSwagnemitexXx: hi
Jun 26, 2018 7:17 AM - Chary: yo
Jun 26, 2018 7:41 AM - kenenthk: https://www.autolist.com/cadillac-deville#vin=1G6KD57Y03U203914 kinda tempted
Jun 26, 2018 9:33 AM - Veho: Make "* * * * shutdown -r" a cron job  ;O;
Jun 26, 2018 9:49 AM - Localhorst86: yes, reboot that shit every minute, every day.
Jun 26, 2018 9:49 AM - VinsCool: Morning
Jun 26, 2018 9:59 AM - Localhorst86: it's noon
Jun 26, 2018 9:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Not yet
Jun 26, 2018 10:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Now it is
Jun 26, 2018 10:00 AM - migles: is it high noon?
Jun 26, 2018 10:15 AM - migles: flame
Jun 26, 2018 10:20 AM - migles: so my GBC pokemon collection arrived
Jun 26, 2018 10:20 AM - migles: wtf
Jun 26, 2018 10:21 AM - migles: its full of fake japanese GB carts
Jun 26, 2018 10:22 AM - migles: and wow its fucking huge
Jun 26, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: was not expecting it to be so huge
Jun 26, 2018 10:33 AM - DinohScene: did I send you a fake?
Jun 26, 2018 10:46 AM - Veho: That's what she said.
Jun 26, 2018 11:01 AM - migles: dinoh, you are talking about the pkmn red?
Jun 26, 2018 11:01 AM - migles: its real
Jun 26, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: i was talking about this thing https://imgur.com/6vA66vm
Jun 26, 2018 11:05 AM - migles: received it today, i knew it would be about the size of a cereal box but its even bigger
Jun 26, 2018 11:16 AM - DinohScene: ah good
Jun 26, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: sadly this is not what i really wanted, its too big
Jun 26, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: heh, i will check about 3d printing a case
Jun 26, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: the games are in the wrong order
Jun 26, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: that bothers me
Jun 26, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it must be meant as a display case but its not even good for that
Jun 26, 2018 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: the front isnt clear enough
Jun 26, 2018 12:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 26, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: yeah
Jun 26, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: btw that is a picture from the internet, not mine lol but its exactly the same
Jun 26, 2018 1:10 PM - Localhorst86: https://www.rosecoloredgaming.com/product-category/display-stands/pokemon-game-cartridge-stands/
Jun 26, 2018 1:10 PM - Localhorst86: for you, migles
Jun 26, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: thoose one suck
Jun 26, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: dont want stands
Jun 26, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: fuck, its expensive as hell
Jun 26, 2018 1:37 PM - Depravo: Yeah, they're hilariously overpriced for a bit of acrylic.
Jun 26, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: if they included the games, that would make it almost good price
Jun 26, 2018 1:38 PM - Veho: Make your own stands, with blackjack, and hookers.
Jun 26, 2018 1:39 PM - Veho: 42 dollars for 11 pieces of plastic?
Jun 26, 2018 1:40 PM - Localhorst86: *acrylic
Jun 26, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: doesn't matter if plastic or acrylic
Jun 26, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: still looks like a piece of plastic for me ;O;
Jun 26, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: and like i said, its not stands that i am looking for
Jun 26, 2018 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: rose colored gaming is not cheap
Jun 26, 2018 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: remember how much their gb micro faceplates were?
Jun 26, 2018 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are some sexy stands too
Jun 26, 2018 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.rosecoloredgaming.com/shop/dekustix/
Jun 26, 2018 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is one sexy arcade stick
Jun 26, 2018 1:51 PM - Localhorst86: it doesn't fit, though.
Jun 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Localhorst86: a zelda themed arcade stick seems out of place to me
Jun 26, 2018 1:52 PM - Localhorst86: like a PS Vita with a Zelda design...
Jun 26, 2018 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm it must be made from 8bitdo hardware
Jun 26, 2018 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i agree
Jun 26, 2018 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it is sexy
Jun 26, 2018 1:54 PM - Localhorst86: your reading skills are impressive: "8Bitdo Wireless Hardware"
Jun 26, 2018 1:54 PM - Localhorst86: 
Jun 26, 2018 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: not as bad as a vita with a zelda design though because nintendo did make arcade games before the nes and they still do
Jun 26, 2018 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i missed that part
Jun 26, 2018 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: skimmed it
Jun 26, 2018 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: but man imagine if limited edition consoles were that good
Jun 26, 2018 1:59 PM - migles: can you confortably play zelda with that?
Jun 26, 2018 2:19 PM - Localhorst86: yeah, lets bring back consoles with nice wood and aluminum.
Jun 26, 2018 2:19 PM - Localhorst86: allthough, that could be annoying for handhelds
Jun 26, 2018 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: 2d zelda sure
Jun 26, 2018 2:40 PM - Localhorst86: still, though. A DK themed arcade stick? sure. But there never was a Zelda arcade game. An arcade stick with a zelda theme hust feels wrong
Jun 26, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: yeah kinda agree, zelda arcade stick feels wrong ish
Jun 26, 2018 2:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SavsJYXWgm8
Jun 26, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Jun 26, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is too bad because it looks awesome
Jun 26, 2018 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: give me a switch replacement shell with that design and i will buy it
Jun 26, 2018 3:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7TRvIbG
Jun 26, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54114170 4 CPU sockets neat... lol
Jun 26, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nN2iT
Jun 26, 2018 3:53 PM - Ericthegreat: They make wood shells
Jun 26, 2018 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it won't load
Jun 26, 2018 4:17 PM - Veho: She sells wood shells on the sea shore.
Jun 26, 2018 4:23 PM - Depravo: How much wood would a wood shell sell.
Jun 26, 2018 4:32 PM - T-hug: red lorry yellow lolly
Jun 26, 2018 4:35 PM - Veho: Peter piper.
Jun 26, 2018 4:37 PM - Veho: Convince me to buy a Kindle Fire 7
Jun 26, 2018 4:43 PM - Depravo: Why that model and not one of Psio's tuppenny-ha'penny chinese tablets?
Jun 26, 2018 4:55 PM - Veho: You fail to convince me.
Jun 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Veho: It's available in a local store and I would prefer a cheap Chinese tablet I can replace at any time to a Chinese tablet that's a brick.
Jun 26, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my Onda v989 is still chugging along 3 years now 
Jun 26, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although like 180 bucks or something not exactly cheeap?
Jun 26, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am almost afraid to replace it... Magical epsxe machine
Jun 26, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do want something newer but not much reason too
Jun 26, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gearbest.com/tablet-pcs/pp_685202.html?wid=1451237
Jun 26, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-World-Cup-K990-10-1-Inch-tablet-MTK8752-Android-Tablet-Octa-Core-4GB-RAM-64GB/32879212203.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.36.53f577934uVlgP&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_306_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchw
Jun 26, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bobarry 85 bucks and has amazing features for the price..... Has to be some catch lol
Jun 26, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4GB of slow slow ram?
Jun 26, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might order it out of curiosity.... At 85 bucks if it sucks j will complain but not be out that much money lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordering now 
Jun 26, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like the cheapo 3G one only has a 1280x800 screen
Jun 26, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's probably why it's $20 cheaper or so than the 4G one lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:10 PM - Duo8: are you buying cheap chinese tablets again
Jun 26, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Tom! I didn't catch that lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordering the better one
Jun 26, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:12 PM - Duo8: buy the one with the ipad screen
Jun 26, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says ips 1200*1920 so not bad? Lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:14 PM - Duo8: better than my laptop
Jun 26, 2018 6:16 PM - Duo8: btw it might be a fake
Jun 26, 2018 6:16 PM - Duo8: fake ram, fake storage, fake soc
Jun 26, 2018 6:16 PM - Duo8: fake android version, fake screen, ...
Jun 26, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has a warranty card what more proof do you need? Lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5DikNEu
Jun 26, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Its supposed to be 100 Thursday
Jun 26, 2018 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Fuck me
Jun 26, 2018 6:33 PM - Duo8: ?
Jun 26, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol copper is all the rage in heat sinks 
Jun 26, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk welcome to Florida for like the next 3 months  lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:39 PM - BORTZ: LOL
Jun 26, 2018 6:39 PM - BORTZ: poor psi
Jun 26, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Likely I will be walking miles in it for the next 3 months lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:40 PM - BORTZ: ill ship you some ice cubes from PA
Jun 26, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BORTZ I start my post (security job) in a few days... kinda hope they plop me on night shift lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I can't handle the heat but it's like weird here in Florida... 100F is like 120F because the humidity is crazy...
Jun 26, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's a drought then it''s not bad lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:42 PM - BORTZ: i can barely deal with the sun shining all day
Jun 26, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be a nice 94 on Saturday here in MI lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's something I don't get about Florida... will be like sunny all day 100F+ all day then like where I live between 3-6PM it will rain for like 15 minutes like a tropical storm and then be sunny again
Jun 26, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that is hot for Michigan 
Jun 26, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and when it rains here for 15 minutes the pavement is so hot it turns into steam so like a free sauna!!!
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: It's too hot here. I'm cowering inside behind closed curtains.
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - T-hug: killer today at work
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - BORTZ: psi it does that in pennsylvania too
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I keep it like a cave in my house during the summer, curtains closed and AC turned to like 74F lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - T-hug: ive got tan lines under my glasses
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - BORTZ: but i think thats just because PA is just insane for weather
Jun 26, 2018 6:45 PM - BORTZ: oh god thug you move furniture dont you
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Dionicio3: I hate the weather here in California
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft 74F? Boiling ;O;
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Dionicio3: One day its super hot the next day its raining
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug my brother works for 2 Men and a Truck he loves the hot weather!!! lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keep my house at a nice steady 68F during the day, 65F at night ;O;
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - BORTZ: holy shit psi 74F is like when my AC kicks on
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - T-hug: ya amongst other things
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I would do that here but my wife must have like ice in her veins 
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - T-hug: moved 3ton of brick today by hand
Jun 26, 2018 6:46 PM - BORTZ: thug i need a drink and a sit just thinking about that
Jun 26, 2018 6:47 PM - T-hug: that was fun
Jun 26, 2018 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fiancee gets cold easily, but I refuse to budge 
Jun 26, 2018 6:47 PM - T-hug: really its 6 because you have to load it on the van then off
Jun 26, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol T-Hug but bricks of weed? That could be fun 
Jun 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I refilled the AC in my car the other day... wife goes with me to do some paper work for government stuff and she is like "It's too cold..." turns off the AC in the car...
Jun 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am like "Just turn off your vent let me enjoy the cold on me?" lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson saved me, "It's hot back here" lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Dionicio3: You guys have automatic ACs?
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Dionicio3: as
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Dionicio3: aw*
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol central heating and cooling 
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First world problems lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Our Lincoln Aviator has tri-zone heating/cooling system Psi, so we have one set to cold as fuck and one set to "meh" lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: We generally don't have AC in the UK. It's not worth it for the 2 or 3 days a year we'd actually use it.
Jun 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Set the back to "fuck off" cuz no one sits there 
Jun 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Dionicio3: I do have an ACs, however it draws a crap ton of power and doesn't have automatic things
Jun 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom my Expedition had something like that with the heated and cooled seats and I think I could set the 2 sides to different temps and the back seats to another one lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:51 PM - Dionicio3: But when I do use it I set it to 64°F
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For some reason our heated/cooling seats just don't work
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could never figure out why
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuses all good, module tested as fine
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo just add more Ice to a drink and enjoy it 
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just...doesn't work lo
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom could be the under seat air filter was clogged?
Jun 26, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: Having a martini.
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually that's the cause of that... or some nut at the dealership forgot to remove the plastic film on the filter so no air flow lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, filters should be fine
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: It was stirred with ice.
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It won't even turn on lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Checked the switches and everything in the door panel as well, those are also fine
Jun 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just doesn't make sense lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy worked great in the Expedition I had  lol would freeze or roast my ass...
Jun 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably one of those things that's just fucky lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe just a loose wire or something somewhere
Jun 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably in a very hard to reach place lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tell you what though in the sun on leather seats that AC thing was a life saver lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:56 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I was sat in my underpants but I had to put shorts on because I was sticking the the 'leather' of my chair.
Jun 26, 2018 6:57 PM - T-hug: this week is basically UKs summer lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:58 PM - T-hug: probably see hurricane bob or whatever by the weekend
Jun 26, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hurricane bob's your uncle lol
Jun 26, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: People in hotter climes, like Psio, would probably laugh that the temperatures got into the 90s and this was NATIONAL news!
Jun 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Duo8: 90C would be pretty crazy
Jun 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo usually right now its not bad here 90-92 all week in the next month or two should be around 100 for highs sometimes hitting like 106 or 107 lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/weather
Jun 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that would be but I converted it to imperial so as not to confuse Americans.
Jun 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like mostly 50% chance of rain all week lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo C is hard  lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50C?
Jun 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nope 50C is 122F lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: In the 30s C.
Jun 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 33C is a little over 91F lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Quick way to calculate C to F is to double the C, then add 30
Jun 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: Warm to be sure but would it be on the front of newspapers?
Jun 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then the reverse for F to C 
Jun 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has hit 43C here in Florida in the past lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the feels like temp was like 120F lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Duo8: it was 38C here a few days ago
Jun 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: When I was in Greece last year one of the days was 42C.
Jun 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._state_temperature_extremes It got hotter in Michigan somehow lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Duo8: also they measured the air on a highway and it was >40C or so
Jun 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Duo8: has any country ever reach 50C
Jun 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo so you know exactly what it feels like here Greece has very similar weather.
Jun 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 I think some places in the middle east hit that
Jun 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: Zakynthos had storms yesterday. My family are there and the power went out.
Jun 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Duo8: i wish we had storms here
Jun 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Duo8: it's so hot
Jun 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Duo8: especially my room, a storm would solve that
Jun 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Depravo: I asked if the bar was still serving and they said "Yes, but we can't pay until the power comes back on."
Jun 26, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo they are upgrading the power in my area (after those last hurricanes knocked out power for weeks) putting in more underground cables and changing the grid to be more redundant lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Duo8: wow weeks
Jun 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Duo8: what did you do then
Jun 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly I never lost power at all during that mess
Jun 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I posted here with random weather reports  lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never even lost internet lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Duo8: internet is harder to lose than electricity
Jun 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My brothers house, the roof got peeled off like a banana 
Jun 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soooo much lost stuf
Jun 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pictures and a lot of other things.
Jun 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Duo8: i remember when we had a big downpour here and roofs were flying around
Jun 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Duo8: could've killed someone
Jun 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That always sucks when the roof goes all your stuff gets wet.
Jun 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Duo8: just move the stuff
Jun 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My brother lucky for him was out of the state at the time.
Jun 26, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/regional-forecasts/yh
Jun 26, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: 8pm now so it's cooling down a bit.
Jun 26, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._state_temperature_extremes Nevada hit 52C lol I would leave and never come back.
Jun 26, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: Still sat in the firing line of my big floor fan.
Jun 26, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and -46C lol wtf talk about extremes
Jun 26, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: Apparently the coldest place to ever exist in the universe was on Earth.
Jun 26, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alaska hit -62C Depravo lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ex Wifes heart Depravo? lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: -62C doesn't some gases start to liquefy at like -70C?
Jun 26, 2018 7:15 PM - Duo8: well at least oxygen doesn't
Jun 26, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank god lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe like methane or some other complex hydrocarbons
Jun 26, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could be completely wrong too lol might be like -170 I was thinking but eh too cold for my ass either way lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:25 PM - Duo8: anyone ever thought of making a aux screen for your laptop?
Jun 26, 2018 7:26 PM - Duo8: i kinda want one because the one in my laptop sucks
Jun 26, 2018 7:26 PM - Duo8: a 17" 4K panel would be nice, but probably expensive
Jun 26, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also make sure your laptop can drive a 4K display?
Jun 26, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just use a 1080P signal and let the monitor upscale?
Jun 26, 2018 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, there are a fair few USB powered "monitors" for laptops. I know there's a 1080p one, I would imagine a 4K one wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility
Jun 26, 2018 7:32 PM - Duo8: no i mean as a external monitor
Jun 26, 2018 7:32 PM - Duo8: my laptop is 1080 max
Jun 26, 2018 7:32 PM - Duo8: i want to build one because it might be cheaper
Jun 26, 2018 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might need something like USB-C though to do it
Jun 26, 2018 7:33 PM - Duo8: eDP isn't too different from DP, and my laptop has a DP port that does [email protected]
Jun 26, 2018 7:33 PM - Duo8: so hoping the driver board is cheap too
Jun 26, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a VGA tube style monitor for 800X600 classic gaming goodness  lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:34 PM - Duo8: oh i already have one
Jun 26, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1wPdoPn
Jun 26, 2018 7:34 PM - Duo8: a crt tv too
Jun 26, 2018 7:35 PM - Duo8: seems like there's a sharp 15" 4K panel for $70
Jun 26, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Newegg has some good sales on monitors going on right now
Jun 26, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at like a 28 inch 4K monitor with 120Hz or something was a bit over 200
Jun 26, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only problem was it supported that AMD Free sync and I have Nvidia so I need Gsync lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone did manage to sort of "hack" freesync monitors to run like G-sync about ago IIRC
Jun 26, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Required using DP 1.2 from what I recall
Jun 26, 2018 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gsync costs more
Jun 26, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Must be licensing costs
Jun 26, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, G-sync is way too expensive to even bother with
Jun 26, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Great for Nvidia but bad for everyone else
Jun 26, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd probably be better off getting and AMD card and a Freesync monitor lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm stuck with Nvidia since I have a 3d vision monitor
Jun 26, 2018 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also amd can't really compete with their performance
Jun 26, 2018 7:48 PM - Duo8: i'm stuck with no grphics card
Jun 26, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sticking with Nvidia for now because I like my Shield TV game streaming stuff and how everything works together like a team   lol
Jun 26, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I might jump ship to AMD CPU and mobo here soon... was going to upgrade to a i7 what ever fits in this socket but for like 100 bucks more I can get an 2700 or what ever and mobo.
Jun 26, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113430 Slightly cheaper than the best i7 I can get for my mobo and yet has like twice the threads and stuff
Jun 26, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: psio why you care so much about threads
Jun 26, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: power peer core, thats the real deal
Jun 26, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh the latest AMD CPU's are nearly on par with Intel's latest so they kind of keep up there migles (at least within reason)
Jun 26, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For my usage more cores makes a lot of sense for me. I do a LOT of things on my PC and often I would like to do more at the same time and I can feel this quad core holding me back (it does all the things I need it to at the same time but sometimes things bog down a bit)
Jun 26, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not a RAM or hard drive (SSD) issue or the GPU.. it's the CPU especially with the new patches... lol
Jun 26, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect the highest end i7 in my mobo would fix me right up, but at the same time I do like the AMD CPU's a lot right now... so I will need to really compare what I get for how much when the time comes. lol
Jun 26, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I will wait and see if my machine can hold out until SSD's get bigger or cheaper and maybe DDR5 will be a thing... lol
Jun 26, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITHXAk-mI4A
Jun 26, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/a7tMwkmQWHQ?t=75
Jun 26, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONnyn-U4v0M
Jun 26, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/06/26/1742259/the-quest-to-make-super-cold-quantum-blobs-in-space
Jun 26, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ugfKKDt
Jun 26, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iQliZEs
Jun 26, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iQ8DK
Jun 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iQCjj
Jun 26, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta get 128GB of RAM Psi 
Jun 26, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly only cost like $2k now!
Jun 26, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2018 9:44 PM - Coto: 504
Jun 26, 2018 9:46 PM - Coto: Mirrored databases is costly
Jun 26, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Tom and to think I almost bought 32GB's when I built this system.... I am kind of sad I did not lol
Jun 26, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prices would be like 50% less than they are now.
Jun 26, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve4aiUW_uWM
Jun 26, 2018 10:16 PM - Plstic: you can buy ddr3 ecc for 8 bucks per 4gb stick
Jun 26, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCNRN6EgjMM
Jun 26, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2018/06/26/android-vs-iphone-secret-settings-increase-android-speed/amp/
Jun 26, 2018 10:47 PM - pyromaniac123: if i won the lottery, the first thing i would buy would be...
Jun 26, 2018 10:47 PM - pyromaniac123: a can of coke
Jun 26, 2018 10:48 PM - pyromaniac123: or buy a house, probably that
Jun 26, 2018 10:48 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/nike-romaleos-2-weightlifting-shoes.html < and these sexy shoes
Jun 26, 2018 11:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: shoesexual, ew
Jun 26, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I won the lottery, the first thing I would buy is...
Jun 26, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing, I would put that money away like a responsible adult
Jun 26, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 26, 2018 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a lie, I would pay off my house, and then I would put it away ;O;
Jun 27, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy Bitcoins lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'd probably spend the most money on my house TBH lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won it would depend on how much... like 200 million? I am old so probably like 300 Android tablets and TV boxes and emulators lots of emulators lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pay it off, refinish the basement, put the bathroom in the basement finally, maybe refinish the kitchen lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy a jackhammer powered doorbell?
Jun 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "DING DONG!!!" lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Put a huge chunk of it away for retirement lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Bribe the city officials to approve the goddamn fiber optics construction so I can have 1gbps fiber lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was a huge huge lotto I would buy a large piece of land so no neighbors lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if it was a large enough Lotto you could get good satellite internet
Jun 27, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the cheese dial up one but the one with direct uploads to the satellite lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still fucking bug my friend who works for the 1gbps fiber company like every couple weeks
Jun 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I could get like 500Mbps right now 
Jun 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Comcrap's 75mbps is the best I can get atm lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only have 100/100 and it's nice though 
Jun 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But too expensive still
Jun 27, 2018 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess not too expensive, I could afford it for sure
Jun 27, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't wanna deal with Comcrap upping the price two years later lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I pay 30 bucks a month 
Jun 27, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 30 plus 25 for 4 months (100 dollar install fee)
Jun 27, 2018 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay a retarded $50 for 50mbpslol
Jun 27, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I do like though.. my "modem" is powered via USB it's like a wart on my router lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wow, supposedly Comcrap has 1gbps available in my area right now
Jun 27, 2018 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $115 a month though
Jun 27, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know what you must do now! lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ip6WuOvK8EU?t=135 lol very informative
Jun 27, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would have to be a two year contract, too lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could totally afford it, but only just with all my new savings for babby dildo lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom just go on welfare and pump out like 10 more kids, you will be able to afford that connection in no time! 
Jun 27, 2018 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to drink lots of Pabst Blue Ribbon in cans too!
Jun 27, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Honey Psi has a sure fire get rich scheme.... now hear me out...." lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine about now she is like "Why did you do this to me!!!" lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/6/26/17506434/lg-v40-phone-five-cameras-report-rumor 5 camera's.... lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know... I kind of don't like that my tablets and phones and crap have 2 cameras so I can't even be sure it's not spying on me when laying down lol
Jun 27, 2018 12:28 AM - Joe88: Psi you can hotlink again, its fixed
Jun 27, 2018 12:31 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/RK4m45s.png
Jun 27, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those wings look amazing!
Jun 27, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 that is great news 
Jun 27, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XqqXY1R
Jun 27, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x3dPK8o Tom ignore this one  lol (weird it's front page on Imgur)
Jun 27, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am being lazy... I need to FTP into my Shield TV and reorganize my games (ROMs) and PS1 is fine... but I want to redo like all my 8 and 16 bit systems. Maybe switch to some sort of front end...
Jun 27, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well deleted like 90,000 files lol
Jun 27, 2018 1:18 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/qpYz2WB
Jun 27, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs Mortal Kombat music from the movies lol
Jun 27, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/B4EKNuG
Jun 27, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/UOe3wDL needs the music from The Matrix where they are on the highway lol
Jun 27, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GQAmwH8O3KQ
Jun 27, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.cnet.com/news/e3-2018-elder-scrolls-skyrim-alexa-bethesda/
Jun 27, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: what the actual fuck
Jun 27, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fus Ro Dah!!!
Jun 27, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dychI7V_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 27, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think that product would work
Jun 27, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pain yes death most likely no
Jun 27, 2018 3:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8096448/ 
Jun 27, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/T8IuwpZ
Jun 27, 2018 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: My link is more fun Psi 
Jun 27, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's not Symphony of the night 2 or GTFO lol
Jun 27, 2018 3:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is been re titled to Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night 
Jun 27, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kidding but I'd o want a new sotn game  lol
Jun 27, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm still playing the first one so that's nice lol
Jun 27, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/oiLpWSr the perfect woman doesn't exist....
Jun 27, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/yOeNNca in space no one can hear you gag.
Jun 27, 2018 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jun 27, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/47uhiBe so gonna feed squirrels like this when I retire... Just sit drink beer and laugh my ass off
Jun 27, 2018 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 27, 2018 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who would do such a thing


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 28, 2018)

Jun 27, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/F65rNqd
Jun 27, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jDaOTbl
Jun 27, 2018 5:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, I got 5 XP 
Jun 27, 2018 8:03 AM - Localhorst86: I'll trade you 2 vista for it
Jun 27, 2018 8:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ugfKKDt
Jun 27, 2018 9:08 AM - Localhorst86: mediocre at best
Jun 27, 2018 9:10 AM - Veho: Not as inspired as the original, maybe, but a good effort.
Jun 27, 2018 12:27 PM - Flame: sup shitbox
Jun 27, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: sup
Jun 27, 2018 12:42 PM - Depravo: Elite shoutbox is broken.
Jun 27, 2018 12:46 PM - Flame: we have to be with the peasants again depravo
Jun 27, 2018 12:50 PM - Depravo: Slumming it.
Jun 27, 2018 12:59 PM - Localhorst86: what can be more elite than sharing a shoutbox with migles, Veho and me?
Jun 27, 2018 1:01 PM - Flame: but we also share it with Psio and Tom ;O;
Jun 27, 2018 1:03 PM - Coto: SA-1 on SD2SNES, redguy does it again
Jun 27, 2018 1:04 PM - Coto: This is trickier to pull it off than plain emulation
Jun 27, 2018 1:09 PM - Seriel: psi should have been made shoutbox mod
Jun 27, 2018 1:09 PM - Seriel: smh
Jun 27, 2018 1:10 PM - Flame: @Coto any link or thread on that news
Jun 27, 2018 1:10 PM - Coto: Yeah brb
Jun 27, 2018 1:11 PM - Coto: https://youtu.be/5qHMnT5aOcg
Jun 27, 2018 1:14 PM - Flame: thanks
Jun 27, 2018 1:15 PM - Coto: np, i live for u guys/ gals
Jun 27, 2018 1:15 PM - Coto: As for snemulds, still need a lot of time to keep it improving, real life getting in the way currently
Jun 27, 2018 1:21 PM - Lilith Valentine: Damn it Flame! Now I need to buy more whisky!
Jun 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Lilith Valentine: You convinced me to move my drinking and testing and now I am out of whiskey.
Jun 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And one of those crazy straws!
Jun 27, 2018 1:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/Fyy6VNi
Jun 27, 2018 1:25 PM - Veho: Brothre my cup is empty and I haven't got a penny for to buy no more whiskey, I have to go home.
Jun 27, 2018 1:26 PM - Veho: *brother, dammit
Jun 27, 2018 1:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: But now I have put effort into walking to a store and buying more
Jun 27, 2018 1:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: I hate effort
Jun 27, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jCxMNrI
Jun 27, 2018 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m1prn
Jun 27, 2018 1:42 PM - Veho: "Deeper? You know I'm all out of dick!"
Jun 27, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 27, 2018 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m1QGDqo
Jun 27, 2018 1:45 PM - Veho: That's a Sony Amiibo with fur.
Jun 27, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m1i6W69
Jun 27, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that Aibo or what ever it was called
Jun 27, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I am butchering the name lol
Jun 27, 2018 1:47 PM - Veho: Yeah Aibo  
Jun 27, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have been funny if the wild doggos just ran over to it and tore it to pieces
Jun 27, 2018 1:55 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/s6BtSVb
Jun 27, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: funny
Jun 27, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: when i was a kiddo potao chips would come with POGS
Jun 27, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: now theese ruffles did come with a beer promo
Jun 27, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: but the writing in the promo sounds like it is targeted to kids
Jun 27, 2018 2:16 PM - Localhorst86: I see nothing wrong with that
Jun 27, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: heh
Jun 27, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ubW5UcX.png
Jun 27, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kIuFCiE.mp4
Jun 27, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pmZia94.png
Jun 27, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VsMHaZz
Jun 27, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a7Tud1w
Jun 27, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-laughing-he-man-meme-is-finally-getting-the-action-1827134074/amp
Jun 27, 2018 3:58 PM - Depravo: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/06/27/your-playstation-plus-games-for-july-are-absolver-and-heavy-rain/
Jun 27, 2018 4:03 PM - Depravo: According to the blurb, Absolver is: Part RPG. Nice! Part fighting game. Ummm... Part shared-world online brawler. I'm out.
Jun 27, 2018 4:08 PM - Veho: Part man. Part machine. Part porpoise. Part porcupine.
Jun 27, 2018 4:08 PM - Veho: All cop.
Jun 27, 2018 4:15 PM - Veho: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5533664/
Jun 27, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2018 4:17 PM - Depravo: Based on true events, you say?
Jun 27, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: dep
Jun 27, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: get your lawyer and sue them
Jun 27, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tE86p
Jun 27, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tEUaK
Jun 27, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is theoatmeal
Jun 27, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can tell
Jun 27, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tE9whpr
Jun 27, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:58 AM - Depravo: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/201...s-games-for-july-are-absolver-and-heavy-rain/ < Whole lotta nothing. Absolver is one of those games I wanted to try, cuz it's a "Souls-like fighting game"
Jun 27, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nobody plays it cuz it's meh lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rest is meh
Jun 27, 2018 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heavy Rain is nice, but I played that like 7 years ago when it came out lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tE0XV9L
Jun 27, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hi Tom  lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tEpV7 I need this... lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: anything is a dildo if you're brave enough
Jun 27, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I have heard but that spike thing might be a bit much lol
Jun 27, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/laZTP
Jun 27, 2018 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: replace the spikes with rubber ones and that's a good time
Jun 27, 2018 6:12 PM - Coto: visual basic .net makes me puke, I can´t learn that language
Jun 27, 2018 6:12 PM - Coto: I thought I would learn all of them, but visual basic .net is garbage on fire
Jun 27, 2018 6:17 PM - Coto: C# is much closer to C++. But also, you learn like the whole OOP by learning C#. On the other hand Visual Basic .NET is nothing you have heard about, it adds to the mix: a bit of javascript, a bit of C++, a bit of useless typecasting and instead doing references by object, you use addressing per object
Jun 27, 2018 6:25 PM - Coto: strongly typed is C++ (albeit that´s entirely up the compiler and IDE)
Jun 27, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/laTFO
Jun 27, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto what I miss is strictly enforced line numbers for code  lol
Jun 27, 2018 6:37 PM - Coto: if she cheats on you, she will bear pregnancy with shame. I can´t keep up the count at how many times that has happened, anyway.
Jun 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Coto: I love girls, having said that, take care of men.
Jun 27, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/la5SVBl
Jun 27, 2018 6:59 PM - p1ngpong: https://www.twitch.tv/alanjohn
Jun 27, 2018 6:59 PM - p1ngpong: legendary stream
Jun 27, 2018 7:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jun 27, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lawP1
Jun 27, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Sheild TV firmware for Android 8.0 is out lol
Jun 27, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/06/27/shield-experience-7-0-oreo-now-rolling-nvidia-shield-android-tvs/
Jun 27, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techpowerup.com/245534/sd-express-is-a-new-memory-card-standard-that-leverages-pcie-and-nvme?amp
Jun 27, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday 128TB SD cards... That will be awesome!!!!
Jun 27, 2018 7:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it good PSI? 
Jun 27, 2018 7:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it better than a month ago?
Jun 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they tweaked a few things a few things I don't like but minor annoyances
Jun 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, that's... something 
Jun 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleep is easier to do now favorites is nice
Jun 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish they update the damn twitch app 
Jun 27, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish so e stuff was able to be removed....
Jun 27, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some
Jun 27, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Plex I don't use it...
Jun 27, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a waste of space
Jun 27, 2018 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just put it in a corner like a kid on time out 
Jun 27, 2018 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or uninstall it
Jun 27, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like a hide the app thing
Jun 27, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can turn off the icons now make like a favorites row and turn rows on and off exept some rows... And that leads me to my complaint lol Nvidia games cannot be turned off and I don't use that.
Jun 27, 2018 8:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI, file a complaint to nvidia, and tell them to update the damn twitch and hulu apps 
Jun 27, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Favorites row of icons is always up top so that's awesome
Jun 27, 2018 8:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is so basic like 2014
Jun 27, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Hulu sucks 
Jun 27, 2018 8:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You tell them to update. 
Jun 27, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you have to tell Hulu and Twitch to update their APKs
Jun 27, 2018 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I sent emails about this 
Jun 27, 2018 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I even sent it to nvidia feedback
Jun 27, 2018 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I also sent to twitch
Jun 27, 2018 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I send them like once a month
Jun 27, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No answer?
Jun 27, 2018 8:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want the apps to look like it does on ps4 
Jun 27, 2018 8:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They were emails, they don't read those 
Jun 27, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always annoying when companies just basically ok  gno
Jun 27, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ignore you
Jun 27, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Because more people aren't complaining :creep;
Jun 27, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now go do it 
Jun 27, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We must increase our forces.
Jun 27, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm pretty sure Nvidia hates me
Jun 27, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I make sure to complain about the Sheild TV controller like all the time lol
Jun 27, 2018 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hate you?
Jun 27, 2018 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You are a paying customer
Jun 27, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah super paying I have 4 shield TV controllers and only 1 works
Jun 27, 2018 8:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jun 27, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 phat ones and 1 new style one it works fine the old ones suck
Jun 27, 2018 8:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know they are like $50
Jun 27, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 59.99 plus tax each
Jun 27, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah.... All 3 are broken n idd ways one no touch controls work one the Left analog stick presses hard left 100% of the time the other one just is dead
Jun 27, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Even worst 
Jun 27, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And not a scratch on them....
Jun 27, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why not just buy a dualshock 4 controller 
Jun 27, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They work on that
Jun 27, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So while I love the Shield TV Nvidia knows jack shit about controls lol
Jun 27, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have lots of Bluetooth controllers I can and do use but I would love to use originals lol
Jun 27, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might buy another of the new controllers those seem to be working great
Jun 27, 2018 8:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But is the new controller from 2017 better than the 2015 version?
Jun 27, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so yes
Jun 27, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From a reliability stand point from my limited sample size of 3 VS 1 it's like 300% more reliable lol
Jun 27, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only thing I liked about the old vs the new ones was the old ones felt heavier and I have big hands so they felt nice to me... the newer ones are like half the weight and are smaller more in line with like a PS2 controller
Jun 27, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they work great
Jun 27, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One complaint I have about them aside from the originals not working great.. why Nvidia has this hard on for touch controls. I hate the volume slider on the new controller.
Jun 27, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the old one I remember touch being unreliable for the 3 buttons on it and the volume rocker thing was complete ass.
Jun 27, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B5xe3ug
Jun 27, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PwQQxY4 Sounds like the plot for Street Fighter 2 and he was the live version of Blanka lol
Jun 27, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: is that game where you destroy my car?
Jun 27, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: in the bonus level
Jun 27, 2018 11:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Street fighter 2 
Jun 27, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles yes
Jun 27, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mY7Oc5y migles we have the best burger places here!
Jun 27, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K9tN9xH I have seen the one with straw done with a cigarette lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: damn
Jun 28, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: i want a burguer hub
Jun 28, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: there is special lady sauce in it?
Jun 28, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would hope so lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tickets.crayolaexperience.com/mainstore.asp?vid=1 taking the grandson here on Friday... pray for me! lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is a great kid but after a few hours there are times I get tired of saying "Don't run off..." "Stop grabbing stuff off the shelf..." "No don't like up that ladies skirt... " *takes picture*
Jun 28, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sgws3productimages.azureedge.net/sgwproductimages/images/33/6-22-2018/511204922125434os.JPG
Jun 28, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is the bottom of a model 1 Sega Genesis "HD Graphics" in gold... but what is that attached?
Jun 28, 2018 12:06 AM - Flame: what is that psio?
Jun 28, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54248686#shipping-tab
Jun 28, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That thing Flame.. I was thinking about ordering it.
Jun 28, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's one of those "I want it... but I can emulate it actually better than the original..." lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:07 AM - Flame: is that site down atm?
Jun 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like some sort of CD drive attachment thing
Jun 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame it's working fine for me lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Flame: www.shopgoodwill.com refused to connect.
Jun 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Flame: lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Flame: what did you do psio
Jun 28, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like maybe the adapter for the model Genesis with the adapter for the 2nd model CD drive that was off to the side instead of under it.
Jun 28, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame they might just be blocking international traffic?
Jun 28, 2018 12:09 AM - Flame: yeah i thjink so
Jun 28, 2018 12:10 AM - Flame: wait did i just do a spelling mistake ?
Jun 28, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: yep
Jun 28, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: blocking international traffic
Jun 28, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you can fix it?
Jun 28, 2018 12:12 AM - Flame: can i?
Jun 28, 2018 12:12 AM - migles: iu can't access the goodwill website for months
Jun 28, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: when psio and tom shared links it used to work fine but after some time it stopped working for me i have no idea
Jun 28, 2018 12:13 AM - Flame: na i just checked it. it works with VPN but not without
Jun 28, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: i also got a weird issue that happens in my internet, wikia pages like for video games need to be refreshed like 50 times to open
Jun 28, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: this happens just in my network, also in my phone lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: suspecting its a badly configured dns in my router or something
Jun 28, 2018 12:15 AM - migles: the thing is, the router is locked from the ISP i can't change stuff like dns
Jun 28, 2018 12:15 AM - migles: but i cracked that shit once, changed to opendns, but they updated the router and that my old method doesn't work anymore
Jun 28, 2018 12:15 AM - Flame: damn thats bad.
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just change the DNS on your PC
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: its really annoying when i try to check weapons stats and stuff
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can do that in your network card settings.
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: i already did psio but doesn't seem to nudge
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: still have that issue
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that sucks 
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: changed it to 1.1.1.1
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you use Chrome?
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: in pc, but it seems the same problem still hapens
Jun 28, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: no, firefox
Jun 28, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: but doesn't matter the browser
Jun 28, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: also does the same thing in edge
Jun 28, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using
Jun 28, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: but its weird
Jun 28, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4  lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: when i try to open a wikia page for example the fallout one, says can't connect or something like that
Jun 28, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: refresh it like 50 times and it starts to work
Jun 28, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: psio i rather use the 1.1.1.1
Jun 28, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: which i configued in windows
Jun 28, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: to bypass the bullshit anti piracy measures by my ips lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: which prevents access to pirate bay
Jun 28, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 1.1.1.1 what DNS is that one?
Jun 28, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use my ISP's right now but they are pretty good.
Jun 28, 2018 12:24 AM - Flame: try dns 0.6.6.6 migles
Jun 28, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: flame i am happy with 1.1.1.1.
Jun 28, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: who does that  6 6 6 belons too?
Jun 28, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: *belongs to
Jun 28, 2018 12:26 AM - Flame: godisreal.com
Jun 28, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: taht redirects to a tee shirt website
Jun 28, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1.1.1.1 is Cloudflare's DNS, which is actually quite good
Jun 28, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some cases it's actually better than Google's 
Jun 28, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: i wish someone would make one of thoose internet easter eggs
Jun 28, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: with the ip address 0.6.6.6
Jun 28, 2018 12:27 AM - migles: or something like that
Jun 28, 2018 12:28 AM - Flame: godisreal t shirts
Jun 28, 2018 12:29 AM - migles: 666.com address seems to be in sale?
Jun 28, 2018 12:29 AM - migles: it opened a china website, which looked like thoose available addesses placeholders
Jun 28, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just switched mine to 1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1 testing it out 
Jun 28, 2018 12:30 AM - migles: change the ipv6 address as well psio
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is faster than my ISP's for Goodwill so that's nice lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did migles 
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: These days, unless you're still on like dialup, you probably won't notice too much difference lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2606:4700:4700::1001 I just copied and pasted those in lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: tom you are not counting with the placebo effect
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:31 AM - migles: that makes it like twice as faster
Jun 28, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom sometimes goodwill on my ISP's DNS feels like dial up.
Jun 28, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's more down to their server being utter garbage 
Jun 28, 2018 12:32 AM - migles: i wish ipv6 was not so hard to type\remember :c
Jun 28, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly think whoever set that entire site up just kinda bodged it together lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: with ipv4 is easy to remember the ip for some websites
Jun 28, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: but ipv6 damn...
Jun 28, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry migles, in 20 years when we actually have to use them they'll be super easy to remember!
Jun 28, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: glad QR codes can save the day
Jun 28, 2018 12:34 AM - Coto: RedGuyyyy good programmer
Jun 28, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: tom we aren't almost in the end of the transition?
Jun 28, 2018 12:34 AM - Coto: the achievement of adding gsu and sa-1 is very close to programming gbaemu4ds
Jun 28, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Noooooooo migles lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:35 AM - Coto: since you can´t debug those easily
Jun 28, 2018 12:35 AM - migles: i tought windows 7 made the huge jump to suport then and now we where in the final step to ditch ipv4
Jun 28, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought IPV6 was supposed to have addresses like THE:FRIDGE:KITCHEN lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a year ago, it was only at 23% deployed for major sites
Jun 28, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, support is there migles it's the deployment that's the problem, it's still like nobody actually using it lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: ipv6 is like the mac right? one for each device and not a dinamic address?
Jun 28, 2018 12:36 AM - Coto: good programmer == coding blindly
Jun 28, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All my stuff supports it except like my Xbox (original) and the Wii lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All my computers and router and everything else is IP6 compliant 
Jun 28, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://test-ipv6.com/
Jun 28, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my ISP is not
Jun 28, 2018 12:38 AM - migles: when i type my ip in google or shit, just gives me the ipv6 now lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:39 AM - migles: psio i got a 10 points score
Jun 28, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's...kinda like that migles. ipv4 only had like 5 billion addresses that you could allocate, and at this point in time we've pretty much allocated all of them. ipv6 has waaaaaaaaaaay more addresses, so in theory we could give every single device a single ipv6 address and have it never run out
Jun 28, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: for me it really sucks that they aren't dinamic...
Jun 28, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: loved the fact i could switch off and on the router and be another guy
Jun 28, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: i used to abuse that when i downloaded from file host websites like rapidshare and megauplaod
Jun 28, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird but Windows reports I am using an IPv6 DNS server lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same migles lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles being on dial up with dynamic IP is probably what kept me out of prison... lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned cyber terrorism laws lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: that ^^^
Jun 28, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a prank bro!!!
Jun 28, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: wtf have you been doing psio?
Jun 28, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't mean to knock like 500,000 people offline for 6 hours...
Jun 28, 2018 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: These days it's just all from my seedbox, so no problems lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid insecure backbone servers 
Jun 28, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: psio what you done that could put you in jail?
Jun 28, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waayyy back in the 90's migles I created a network attack that I used on a company called Earthlink they where a popular ISP on the East coast of the US
Jun 28, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a single packet with the broadcast flag set and also I spoofed the origin IP and set it to just keep retransmitting was the network flooding itself lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For a few hours no one could get online from that ISP and they would reboot one server and the other ones would flood it again lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was on the news  lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:46 AM - Flame: if Psio was in prison.... all the prisoners will be like i kill that fool. and psio will be like i made people not be able to wank.
Jun 28, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those "spit your soda out" moments watching TV lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: hey tom
Jun 28, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: could you use your admin powers and check if Sora get into psios account?
Jun 28, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I am not sure what the punishment would be for tha
Jun 28, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: that
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have admin powers lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can edit threads and posts, but that's about the extent
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom need Admin powers?
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: just use your influence or something
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Move threads as well I suppose
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I totally could've been apart of the new mod promotions ;O;
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Flame: migles you thinking of me... ;O;
Jun 28, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: i am pretty sure sora's in psios account
Jun 28, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sora could probably do it 
Jun 28, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: you dont gonna call him for his fake story about taking down an entire ISP ?
Jun 28, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Give me like 2 ounces of weed like 3 books and a lot of reading online and like 4 weeks or so I could probably do all kinds of naughty things again lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:50 AM - migles: soras stories are more belieable than that >:C
Jun 28, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles of course it's fake  (at least that's what I would claim if anyone asked me seriously about it) lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "FBI... I don't know sir I was just kidding!" lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't necessarily believe he took down 600,000 peoples internet 
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No offense Psi ;O;
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - migles: now i am suspicious that psio used to watch some very questionable porn
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you could totally fuck up an ISPs server no problem
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Back in those days, anyways
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - migles: back in the dial up days where you could find fucked up shit really easy
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back then you could spoof IP's easy too
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically nothing was encrypted and shit lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally different kettle of fish now they filter that crap lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:51 AM - Flame: damn! fuck!
Jun 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Flame: i got bad news for you migles. 
Jun 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus back then reading on like Black Box SK was free 
Jun 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to live there lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:52 AM - migles: tell me about sora flame, you got powers now
Jun 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Flame: sora ip is from Nigeria
Jun 28, 2018 12:53 AM - migles: so she is black, then what flame?
Jun 28, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nigerian email scammer! lol
Jun 28, 2018 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it from a royal palace Flame??
Jun 28, 2018 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet they need someone to help transfer huge lumps of cash!
Jun 28, 2018 12:54 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/pbD3Wzd
Jun 28, 2018 12:54 AM - Flame: checks out as the ip of the palace. yes tom
Jun 28, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Jun 28, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: ok
Jun 28, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: cya boys
Jun 28, 2018 1:00 AM - Flame: see ya
Jun 28, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All my emails are for desperate Asian women near me  not desperate enough for me but apparently desperate none the less lol
Jun 28, 2018 1:04 AM - Flame: Asian ? mine are Russian.
Jun 28, 2018 1:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: Aren't Russians technically Asian?
Jun 28, 2018 1:09 AM - Flame: well they do play in the European football things
Jun 28, 2018 1:09 AM - Flame: Russians technically are Asian
Jun 28, 2018 1:11 AM - Flame: Lilith Valentine what do you think of DSiMenu++
Jun 28, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and Tom I left out the weeks and weeks of research and playing with custom packet creation tools and learning about the sun servers ued and the commands used and what could be put in a pack and the network layout that had to be port scanned and spoofed the source of said packet it was just a few bytes but it represented a lot of work lol
Jun 28, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did a few other things back then but that one was bad
Jun 28, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Knocking individuals offline cheating at games that kind of stuff was a bit less deviant lol
Jun 28, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They had like zero authentication on anything back then was crazy dumb
Jun 28, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky that I wasn't really a dick or I would have kept doing it for funzies lol
Jun 28, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what other services I could have messed with back then usuing the same technique lol
Jun 28, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techpowerup.com/245534/sd-express-is-a-new-memory-card-standard-that-leverages-pcie-and-nvme?amp
Jun 28, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still amazing if we get sd cards that size
Jun 28, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And speed
Jun 28, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phones could shoot like 8K video maybe lol
Jun 28, 2018 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Think I'm sick of super mario world rom haks
Jun 28, 2018 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They are all stingy
Jun 28, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have to say all the ones I have played have been meh at best lol
Jun 28, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like the hack of NSMB Wii (NSMB Wii 2) it was really well done.
Jun 28, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5HyaMSj LOL
Jun 28, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RoEYiht Footballs
Jun 28, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cQYA1fM Florida lol
Jun 28, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2RXTdjg
Jun 28, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/06/27/sd-card-express-pci-express-nvme-storage-transfer-speeds/
Jun 28, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need about 8 of those 125TB cards.... Lol
Jun 28, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 128TB sorry lol
Jun 28, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I could just not run out of space for a while


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 29, 2018)

Jun 28, 2018 4:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KkEqM8H2Kk 
Jun 28, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/best-android-flashlight-apps-with-no-extra-permissions-568939/
Jun 28, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Icon torch finally just what I needed lol
Jun 28, 2018 5:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/teenager-branded-busty-teacher-kicked-11161088
Jun 28, 2018 5:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 28, 2018 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I am mixed on that one, reason being I have seen girls pull off magic with clothing... In the picture is probably how it normally is... in class in front of her crush or what ever you can bet it sat much lower lol
Jun 28, 2018 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The other possibility is the teacher was staring at her boobs and was either jealous or horny lol
Jun 28, 2018 5:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You lewd 
Jun 28, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2018 5:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe you was the teacher and now you don't work there suspiciously 
Jun 28, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WXgzSi5
Jun 28, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Naahhh teacher I could never do it... not enough patience anymore
Jun 28, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I would need to keep a brick on my desk to throw at people who asked stupid questions or caused disturbances
Jun 28, 2018 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a small pile of bricks for these tide pod eating fuckers.
Jun 28, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit... in my day the dumbest thing kids did was probably skate boarding or doing drugs. I never thought anything would make huffing gas seem intelligent but I never considered eating soap pods...
Jun 28, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6fbyC
Jun 28, 2018 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sys7D
Jun 28, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/syIr1
Jun 28, 2018 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/syqSG
Jun 28, 2018 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcx16KQF3mE
Jun 28, 2018 6:27 AM - Helpful Corn: Anybody up?
Jun 28, 2018 6:30 AM - Localhorst86: now, we sleep
Jun 28, 2018 6:32 AM - Helpful Corn: What is rh
Jun 28, 2018 6:33 AM - Helpful Corn: *the most expensive thing you've ever hd
Jun 28, 2018 6:33 AM - Helpful Corn: Shit
Jun 28, 2018 6:33 AM - Helpful Corn: *held
Jun 28, 2018 6:35 AM - Helpful Corn: ?
Jun 28, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm a check for like 120 grand? That I quickly deposited into my back account? lol
Jun 28, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was good times back then 
Jun 28, 2018 6:36 AM - Helpful Corn: 
Jun 28, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: bank even lol
Jun 28, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the early 200
Jun 28, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2000's lol
Jun 28, 2018 6:37 AM - Helpful Corn: Place your hand on your left breast
Jun 28, 2018 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With any luck I will buy a winning lotto ticket soon and get back to buying stupid crap lol
Jun 28, 2018 6:38 AM - Helpful Corn: That is the most expensive thing you will ever hold
Jun 28, 2018 6:39 AM - Helpful Corn: Don't any of you ever forget that
Jun 28, 2018 6:40 AM - Helpful Corn: hnnnnnnggggg
Jun 28, 2018 6:41 AM - Helpful Corn: *retires*
Jun 28, 2018 6:42 AM - Helpful Corn: See yall when i get 100 posts on a new account
Jun 28, 2018 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2018 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2018/06/27/amd-threadripper-32-core-processor-price-leak-shock-low-cost-will-worry-intel/amp/
Jun 28, 2018 6:45 AM - Localhorst86: what counts as "held", Corn?
Jun 28, 2018 6:46 AM - Localhorst86: I once held my baby nephew. I guess that would have been expensive to replace if I broke it...
Jun 28, 2018 7:02 AM - Helpful Corn: Im retired but I'll answer this
Jun 28, 2018 7:12 AM - Helpful Corn: You
Jun 28, 2018 7:12 AM - Helpful Corn: Can't
Jun 28, 2018 7:14 AM - Localhorst86: watch me
Jun 28, 2018 7:14 AM - Localhorst86: here, hold my beer
Jun 28, 2018 7:17 AM - Helpful Corn: Buy
Jun 28, 2018 7:18 AM - Helpful Corn: Love
Jun 28, 2018 7:22 AM - Helpful Corn: But you can buy Costello's nudes
Jun 28, 2018 7:23 AM - Helpful Corn: For €3.99, h
Jun 28, 2018 7:24 AM - Helpful Corn: it me up on kik
Jun 28, 2018 7:32 AM - Localhorst86: Why pay you 3.99 when migles sells them for 3.50?
Jun 28, 2018 8:15 AM - Veho: Half of migles' pics are fakes.
Jun 28, 2018 9:51 AM - Localhorst86: that's what I would say, too, if I had to worry about migles spreading incimination photos of me
Jun 28, 2018 10:01 AM - Veho: They are bad fakes.
Jun 28, 2018 10:02 AM - Costello: anyone got any server issues today?
Jun 28, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: i just arrived
Jun 28, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: whats this funny business about naked costello and migles
Jun 28, 2018 10:10 AM - migles: psio that sd card link
Jun 28, 2018 10:10 AM - migles: ". Assuming a typical photo size is 500 kB" lol
Jun 28, 2018 10:10 AM - migles: what is this? the year 2000 with 3megapixel cameras?
Jun 28, 2018 10:13 AM - migles: coestelllo, in my side everything is fine this 10 minutes
Jun 28, 2018 10:22 AM - brickmii82: I didn't experience any crashes or downtime for the entire day.
Jun 28, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles even a 3mp image would take like 600kb (12mp scaled to 50% so effectively 3mp is 600kb)
Jun 28, 2018 1:22 PM - Coto: Everything's quite stable so far
Jun 28, 2018 1:26 PM - Chary: No issues here!
Jun 28, 2018 1:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 28, 2018 1:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I passed out watching Summer Games Done quick
Jun 28, 2018 1:43 PM - Flame: footballs coming home! its coming home! footballs coming home
Jun 28, 2018 1:48 PM - Localhorst86: i sure hope Belgium wins
Jun 28, 2018 1:49 PM - Localhorst86: or the swiss
Jun 28, 2018 1:49 PM - Localhorst86: that's be cool
Jun 28, 2018 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: A very clean 12mp image would take less space than what we're used to though. Less noise, more easily compressible
Jun 28, 2018 1:57 PM - Localhorst86: I can see there's a cooldown in the chatbox.
Jun 28, 2018 2:00 PM - migles: vjhgvh
Jun 28, 2018 2:00 PM - migles: vjhhvb
Jun 28, 2018 2:00 PM - migles: cooldown?
Jun 28, 2018 2:12 PM - Localhorst86: yeah, you can't write more than 3 lines in quick succession
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 2
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 1
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 3
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 5
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 4
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 6
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 7
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: 8
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: it works?
Jun 28, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: maybe i am shoutbox secret admin ;O;
Jun 28, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: migles wtf are you doing?
Jun 28, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: you okay bro?
Jun 28, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: stop it flame
Jun 28, 2018 2:16 PM - Flame: you stop it.
Jun 28, 2018 2:16 PM - migles: you are not my friend anymore, you are now with ya shity cop attitude
Jun 28, 2018 2:16 PM - Localhorst86: it wouldn't let me write a fourth line in succession
Jun 28, 2018 2:17 PM - Localhorst86: It's because you guys hate me, isn't it?
Jun 28, 2018 2:17 PM - Flame: dude migles thats just spamming
Jun 28, 2018 2:17 PM - Flame: i am your friend
Jun 28, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: local horst, maybe cuz the server takes time to figure out if its a request from a real locla host process?
Jun 28, 2018 2:17 PM - Localhorst86: we are your friends, this is an intervention
Jun 28, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: flame dont you cop me, i was just testing the server for local horst
Jun 28, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: jeez
Jun 28, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: before you become mod, it was cool to spam
Jun 28, 2018 2:19 PM - Flame: yeah 4 post what about 5, 6, 7, 8
Jun 28, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: like tom spamming this link all the time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg
Jun 28, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg
Jun 28, 2018 2:27 PM - Chary: Wii U Wii U Wii U shoutbox police is here
Jun 28, 2018 2:27 PM - Sicklyboy: Woop, woop, that's the sound of the police
Jun 28, 2018 2:28 PM - Localhorst86: 1,2 Polizei.
Jun 28, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honk!
Jun 28, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honk! 
Jun 28, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honk! 
Jun 28, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honk! 
Jun 28, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 28, 2018 2:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh. He turning into a clown 
Jun 28, 2018 2:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe he will become Doink The Clown from the wrestlmania game 
Jun 28, 2018 2:49 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-nV65rsuSk
Jun 28, 2018 3:11 PM - Dionicio3: oof even shoutbox isn't safe from drama anymore
Jun 28, 2018 3:16 PM - Veho: Drama?
Jun 28, 2018 3:18 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jlkm1LG
Jun 28, 2018 3:32 PM - Chary: Wat drama
Jun 28, 2018 3:32 PM - Chary: Where where? I wanna seeeee
Jun 28, 2018 3:33 PM - Chary: Don't taunt me with drama when it's not in shoutbox 
Jun 28, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to start handing out warnings Chary 
Jun 28, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe a good 2 day suspension for lying to you 
Jun 28, 2018 3:33 PM - Chary: D:< revengeeeee
Jun 28, 2018 3:47 PM - Veho: Dammit Chary stop being so dramatic.
Jun 28, 2018 3:47 PM - Veho: *suspends Chary
Jun 28, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: damn veho, stop enforcing suspensions
Jun 28, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: ban veho
Jun 28, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: but see this funny music video first https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzPpWInAiOg
Jun 28, 2018 3:53 PM - Veho: *bans migles
Jun 28, 2018 3:54 PM - Veho: The music video pleases me.
Jun 28, 2018 3:54 PM - Veho: *unbans migles
Jun 28, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: i would be a terrible mod
Jun 28, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: i would ban people for 1 hour or so as a joke when we had this kind of funny shoutbox talking
Jun 28, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iOh2agT
Jun 28, 2018 4:12 PM - Dionicio3: Warn me daddy
Jun 28, 2018 4:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 28, 2018 4:19 PM - Chary: Sorry, mistook warn with spam
Jun 28, 2018 4:19 PM - Chary: Dionicio is now super deleted
Jun 28, 2018 4:19 PM - Chary: Forever.
Jun 28, 2018 4:19 PM - Dionicio3: Oof
Jun 28, 2018 4:24 PM - Veho: He had it coming.
Jun 28, 2018 4:26 PM - Coto: isnt there a rule anyway when you question a mod, that is also a ban
Jun 28, 2018 4:28 PM - Riyaz: wew mods didnt just send dio back to his pokeball, they released him in the wild
Jun 28, 2018 4:28 PM - Veho: It's more like a guideline.
Jun 28, 2018 4:29 PM - Coto: nah, I think its a rule
Jun 28, 2018 4:30 PM - Coto: the mods chosen, can{t be happier with the result
Jun 28, 2018 4:30 PM - Coto: so speaking bad of them, ban all of dem bad mouths
Jun 28, 2018 4:31 PM - Coto: the lower common denominator group strikes again
Jun 28, 2018 4:32 PM - brickmii82: Or ya know, just delete your posts and take your ball and go home ...
Jun 28, 2018 4:32 PM - Coto: you are the double standards guy
Jun 28, 2018 4:33 PM - Coto: your title was "aging sucks" and then "why looking back is a bad thing"
Jun 28, 2018 4:33 PM - Coto: fyi
Jun 28, 2018 4:34 PM - Veho: Me?
Jun 28, 2018 4:34 PM - Coto: brickmii82
Jun 28, 2018 4:35 PM - brickmii82: I still fail to see the relevance between the two, or how its a double standard
Jun 28, 2018 4:37 PM - Coto: you fail to see points of anyone who disagrees with you. In fact, my first post was to give positive vibes, that´s why I deleted mine posts
Jun 28, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/LTICHa0 kenenthk this one for you lol
Jun 28, 2018 4:40 PM - Flame: psio how are you bud. hows goodwill today?
Jun 28, 2018 4:40 PM - Flame: found anything good
Jun 28, 2018 4:41 PM - brickmii82: Ok, care to explain why you feel that way? Or what I did that made you feel that way? I'm still at a loss here.
Jun 28, 2018 4:42 PM - brickmii82: I asked a question after providing an opposing point of view and you seemed to have taken offense to it. It was not intended as offensive. So I don't know why you feel you have an axe to grind.
Jun 28, 2018 4:43 PM - Coto: huh, another guy raised exactly an opposing point and yet you failed to see the point, so the pattern repeats
Jun 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Coto: aint wasting my time with you anyway.
Jun 28, 2018 4:45 PM - brickmii82: He claimed "If you have good health you can't complain." What about heart issues and diabetes shows good health, and furthermore why is it that I clearly state "I shouldn't be complaining" strikes you as me not being positive or seeing things that way also?
Jun 28, 2018 4:46 PM - brickmii82: I see. Take your ball and go home. Bye
Jun 28, 2018 4:49 PM - brickmii82: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE
Jun 28, 2018 4:51 PM - Depravo: Dramabox.
Jun 28, 2018 4:58 PM - brickmii82: Am I being a dick here? I just asked a question.
Jun 28, 2018 5:12 PM - Chary: you're fine dude
Jun 28, 2018 5:16 PM - DinohScene: you, a dick?
Jun 28, 2018 5:16 PM - DinohScene: pff
Jun 28, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being a dick is PKing the same person 80 times in a row while they curse your existence your mother and everything you love while you laugh maniacally lol
Jun 28, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never done anything like this... Hehehe
Jun 28, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/mjQkPmq
Jun 28, 2018 5:25 PM - brickmii82: Lmao
Jun 28, 2018 5:36 PM - xXxSwagnemitexXx: hello this is stampy
Jun 28, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slicelife.com/restaurants/fl/hudson/34667/caruso-s-pizza-ny-style/menu
Jun 28, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like some place Depravo would like 
Jun 28, 2018 6:01 PM - Dionicio3: How to delet shoutbox?
Jun 28, 2018 6:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You not a mod, so you can't 
Jun 28, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: delet Dionicio3
Jun 28, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sypEe
Jun 28, 2018 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Jun 28, 2018 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't board that plane
Jun 28, 2018 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: DA PLANE 
Jun 28, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: so many mods now
Jun 28, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: and none can do something about dionicio number 3
Jun 28, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1PeFeVJ
Jun 28, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: where's number 1 and 2?
Jun 28, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dionicio3 what did you do to them?
Jun 28, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i demand to know
Jun 28, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: number 1 and number 2 went down the toilet 
Jun 28, 2018 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: MURDERER!
Jun 28, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2018 8:35 PM - Dionicio3: Do you guys want to know the real story behind Dioncio1 and Dionicio2?
Jun 28, 2018 8:40 PM - Riyaz: you killed 1 and 2
Jun 28, 2018 8:40 PM - Dionicio3: No
Jun 28, 2018 8:40 PM - Dionicio3: They're still alive
Jun 28, 2018 8:40 PM - Dionicio3: But
Jun 28, 2018 8:41 PM - Dionicio3: Idk I was going to try to think of something funny but I can't
Jun 28, 2018 8:41 PM - Dionicio3: 1 is my grandpa and 2 is my dad
Jun 28, 2018 8:41 PM - Dionicio3: There that's the story
Jun 28, 2018 8:48 PM - Flame: so many new faces in the shoutbox. hello you guys!
Jun 28, 2018 8:52 PM - Flame: beware of Psionic Roshambo. his old and doesn't remember new faces.
Jun 28, 2018 8:53 PM - Flame: <3 Psio
Jun 28, 2018 9:18 PM - Depravo: It's because we're spending more time in the other place.
Jun 28, 2018 9:22 PM - Dionicio3: I ain't mew
Jun 28, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: not imo. its normally me, you, psio, migles, tom, and veho.
Jun 28, 2018 9:25 PM - Flame: by you i mean depravo
Jun 28, 2018 9:26 PM - DeslotlCL: is it just me or is the temp pretty slow?
Jun 28, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: so new overwatch hero
Jun 28, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back online? lol
Jun 29, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tentative hope? lol
Jun 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0cF3Pfi
Jun 29, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/20GzVU8
Jun 29, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H87gcRt
Jun 29, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear to God if I ever win the lotto so going to Brazil on a vagcation
Jun 29, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eZN28Xf.gifv
Jun 29, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcDltN41WmI
Jun 29, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: Psio!
Jun 29, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Juju Salimeni
Jun 29, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh lol hey 
Jun 29, 2018 1:19 AM - DinohScene: stop overloading the site with your midget pornography!
Jun 29, 2018 1:19 AM - DinohScene: also hello!
Jun 29, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was just seeing if everyone was alive lol
Jun 29, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hey Dinoh so how goes the modding duties  lol
Jun 29, 2018 1:22 AM - DinohScene: moderately
Jun 29, 2018 1:22 AM - DinohScene: haha nah
Jun 29, 2018 1:22 AM - DinohScene: been assigned slow boards
Jun 29, 2018 1:22 AM - DinohScene: it's going fine
Jun 29, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JykMmaR I think this cat tried to kill this dog lol
Jun 29, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZYsp8D5 Nope Dive lol
Jun 29, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh assign me to mod the shoutbox lol
Jun 29, 2018 1:26 AM - DinohScene: I'm no supervisor haha
Jun 29, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want a colored name (nothing else seems interesting about it lol)
Jun 29, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: already mod on several other places  bad enough there lol
Jun 29, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Dinoh you better be careful Women are getting all rapey lol https://imgur.com/gallery/4t9xICj
Jun 29, 2018 1:29 AM - DinohScene: oh?
Jun 29, 2018 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jun 29, 2018 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The site is back
Jun 29, 2018 1:46 AM - DinohScene: has been for a while
Jun 29, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in black!
Jun 29, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox 360 controllers are so nice in Windows once you get them working right and I am surprised at how long a set of batteries lasts...
Jun 29, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (I have 2 new rechargable pack thingies but I am still testing this one controller on 2 batteries and I have had them in it for weeks.)
Jun 29, 2018 2:36 AM - brickmii82: Yes they are! I
Jun 29, 2018 2:36 AM - brickmii82: I need a second receiver for 2P games
Jun 29, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you? I thought you could sync up 2 controllers or 4 on one thingy?
Jun 29, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hang on checking lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It says both synced up the 1st one is lite on the left and the other one is one on the right... I could test more but lazy lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 8 or 10 360 controllers at this point  lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to see if they work on like ePSXe or something... because just if the sync doesn't mean they actually work lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless I see it myself then I will be like "yes they work!" lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How many times do i have to tell you. It doesn't make sense to put sad face with "Lol"
Jun 29, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You are contradicting your statements that way 
Jun 29, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am very contrarian lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I just played against myself in Tekken 3 on ePSXe with my Chinese knock off Xbox 360 reciever thing and 2 360 pads... I lost  heheheheh
Jun 29, 2018 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: me too, contra is awesome
Jun 29, 2018 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 29, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So at least 2 players works OK
Jun 29, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Contra is Awesome!!! You playing the PS1 version or SNES of Sega of NES or DS or Wii versions? (I love them all well hmmm the PS1 version is kind of weak but still fun)
Jun 29, 2018 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: not playing any of them right now
Jun 29, 2018 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was a response to "contrarian" 
Jun 29, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh LOL
Jun 29, 2018 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not contrarian, is contradicting 
Jun 29, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54387489 I kind of want this...
Jun 29, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo special edition Xbox
Jun 29, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic I am constantly bucking trends what are you on about  Hah take that Webster's!
Jun 29, 2018 3:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: that site doesnt work for me anymore
Jun 29, 2018 3:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they banned non-US IPs
Jun 29, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye that sucks, it's a nice condition Xbox Halo edition (kind of clear green) looks super cool.
Jun 29, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 10 minutes left or something on bidding and it's total cost would be like 40 dollars right now.
Jun 29, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's just the box no controllers or anything.
Jun 29, 2018 3:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah
Jun 29, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 50 dollars now (probably end around 70ish)
Jun 29, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The feet are even clean... I do like they take a lot of pictures of the actual item.
Jun 29, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Halo-Special-Xbox-Game-System-Original/dp/B002B5FQC4
Jun 29, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap maybe I should toss a bid on it... I had no idea they where that expensive lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats with all the accessories though
Jun 29, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Much cheaper on ebay thoug.
Jun 29, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: though
Jun 29, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazingly the controllers are only like 20 bucks in that green.
Jun 29, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess they sold those also so way less rare?
Jun 29, 2018 3:19 AM - mthrnite: thank steve jobs for that, all glory to dead apple man
Jun 29, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Steve Jobs... with him gone I see Apple's reality distortion field collapsing soon.
Jun 29, 2018 3:22 AM - mthrnite: Apple will only last a couple more years, like they always do.
Jun 29, 2018 3:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah they're using the blood of innocents to reinforce it
Jun 29, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:24 AM - mthrnite: *pops top on a can of BOI*
Jun 29, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the only thing keeping Apple afloat right now is the iPhone...
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: Don't forget ipads
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - brickmii82: One phone to rule them all ...
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: And business users that spend 4000 bucks on a Mac for productivity
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much I think that will end up like the PC market all over again with Android having like 95% of the market and Apple with the other 5% lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: iPad lol do people still use those?
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: And need to use max due to mac only software
Jun 29, 2018 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: Yes
Jun 29, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I own 1 Apple product right now and I kind of hate it lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV 4K, kind of wish I had taken the cheaper Fire TV lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just gonna get a Shield TV 2 when ever that comes out.
Jun 29, 2018 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 29, 2018 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: FRIDAY 12 AM


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 30, 2018)

Jun 29, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Friday everyone! lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So happy... just found a MAME set "All Killer no Filler" a little over 4GB's and zero fruit machines and it's on the .198 set so everything works great.
Jun 29, 2018 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just was playing one of the DoDonPachi games so fun lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if someone would convert that version of MAME 0.198 over to Android so this set with like 4GB's I would love that on my tablet lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uyzEgpA lol that bus driver one... "Here let me help you off the bus... now there were outside.. I pick up where I left off..." lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet he has the exact change next time he wants to ride the bus.
Jun 29, 2018 6:16 AM - Localhorst86: #3 is also very impressive.
Jun 29, 2018 6:16 AM - Localhorst86: Like a tank in an RPG
Jun 29, 2018 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YXBqVom
Jun 29, 2018 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5EEauon
Jun 29, 2018 6:43 AM - T-hug: can tell its pay day when maccys drive through is packed at 7.30am
Jun 29, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maccys?
Jun 29, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh McDs lol
Jun 29, 2018 6:48 AM - T-hug: miccy Ds
Jun 29, 2018 6:49 AM - T-hug: the golden arches
Jun 29, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Quad Pounder With cheese and extra mayo tell them it's the Porn Hub soecial
Jun 29, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Special lol
Jun 29, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 Grills 1 cup is 2 grilled chicken sandwiches and 1 chcolate shake lol
Jun 29, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW I stole a sip of my grandsons chocolate shake the other day from Mc D and it was good lol
Jun 29, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/rampage-attack-discovered?amp
Jun 29, 2018 6:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Poor T-hug, not the only blue guy here anymore 
Jun 29, 2018 7:09 AM - Veho: PR, a shot of water every few hours wouldn't keep you hydrated, it wouldn't even bring you close.
Jun 29, 2018 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I drink like 2 X 32 ounce glasses a day the usually a small glass of milk and a diet soda or tea or coffee. Lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:13 AM - Veho: A shot glass is 44 ml or 1.5 oz. "Few" hours means at least two.
Jun 29, 2018 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they are filling in the rest with booze? Lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:14 AM - Veho: Eight shots of water a day, the rest is beer.
Jun 29, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 30 ounces at best isn't much water your right lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.delish.com/food-news/news/a56086/snickers-new-flavors/ I wanna try a nibble of that Expresso one lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As a diabetic I wonder if I could like chew up candy get the taste and just spit it out lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Be like gross though lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:19 AM - cearp: psi - just chew gum?
Jun 29, 2018 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's till is sugar digested just fantasizing lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is even lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:23 AM - Veho: The espresso one and the salted caramel one sound interesting.
Jun 29, 2018 7:23 AM - Veho: Not really interested in the chili one.
Jun 29, 2018 7:34 AM - cearp: loads of gum doesn't have sugar psi 
Jun 29, 2018 7:34 AM - cearp: so if you want a sweet/good taste in your mouth, that's what i would do i guess
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 AM - Veho: http://pages.uoregon.edu/pangburn/dsc340notes/Target-Teen-Pregancy-Forbes.pdf
Jun 29, 2018 8:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: Woomy
Jun 29, 2018 10:29 AM - DinohScene: woomy woomy, sex belongs in a bedroomy
Jun 29, 2018 11:24 AM - migles: i am done with boktai for now
Jun 29, 2018 11:24 AM - migles: any GBC\GBA recommendation games?
Jun 29, 2018 11:28 AM - Chary: Drill dozer
Jun 29, 2018 11:29 AM - Localhorst86: Golden Sun
Jun 29, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: chary
Jun 29, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: you know i love drill dozer
Jun 29, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: i will buy that game some day
Jun 29, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: funny
Jun 29, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: almost every game boy game i would want is expensive has hell nowadays
Jun 29, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: shantae goes for crazy prices
Jun 29, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: boktai costed me a little
Jun 29, 2018 11:46 AM - migles: survival kids a very cool gbc game, goes for crazy as well
Jun 29, 2018 11:48 AM - migles: drill dozer goes for a but pricey than generic gba games
Jun 29, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: it has the rumble thing after all lol
Jun 29, 2018 11:51 AM - Localhorst86: shantae is expensive because it was released a year after the GBA. That makes it rather rare.
Jun 29, 2018 11:54 AM - DinohScene: Migs, play Hamtaro
Jun 29, 2018 12:21 PM - Catsinabucket: The most novel GBA game I got recently was Yoshi's Universal Gravitation with a tilt pak
Jun 29, 2018 12:21 PM - Catsinabucket: It has the NDS health and safety screen on startup which is surreal to see on a GBA
Jun 29, 2018 12:28 PM - DinohScene: perhaps a late GBA title?
Jun 29, 2018 12:35 PM - Localhorst86: while that is answered with a "Yes", the health and safety warning appeared on GBA games before the DS was ever released.
Jun 29, 2018 12:52 PM - Localhorst86: I am smrt
Jun 29, 2018 1:01 PM - DinohScene: I played a lot of GBA/DS games
Jun 29, 2018 1:02 PM - DinohScene: and in all honesty, I never actually cared for it : D
Jun 29, 2018 1:02 PM - DinohScene: or simply failed to notice
Jun 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Flame: migles send me your drill dozer please.
Jun 29, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: catsin, that screen is actually kite normal
Jun 29, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: there are several titles with the health and safety screen, one of them is the gba mistery dingeon
Jun 29, 2018 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw a ton of gba titles with the health and safety screen
Jun 29, 2018 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: well not a ton
Jun 29, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: i think it was very common for the games that featured the game boy player screen
Jun 29, 2018 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'd think they would have made it built in to the game boy player disc
Jun 29, 2018 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they did?
Jun 29, 2018 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never used it
Jun 29, 2018 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was in every other GC disc so it would make sense
Jun 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RgAsC24.jpg
Jun 29, 2018 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: you forgot to nsfw tag it Veho lol
Jun 29, 2018 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: some guy who does gardening/landscaping for a living just got fired
Jun 29, 2018 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 29, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ0Vq9oxK7s&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 29, 2018 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Now Playing: Vinesauce Greatest Hits: Vine and the Sauces - Hip to Fuck Bees (Remastered) [03:21]
Jun 29, 2018 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuuuuuck beeeees
Jun 29, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/06/29/074253/google-is-planning-a-game-platform-that-could-take-on-xbox-and-playstation
Jun 29, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://radio.slashdot.org/story/18/06/28/2233208/all-radio-427-portable-cant-be-removed-then-your-pc-is-severely-infected
Jun 29, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: whats up with that radio thing?
Jun 29, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: its in normal windows pc?
Jun 29, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Windows of course 
Jun 29, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the good software is on Windows lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: not true
Jun 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: linux mint is not
Jun 29, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: HA!
Jun 29, 2018 3:31 PM - Veho: He said good software.
Jun 29, 2018 3:34 PM - Depravo: I've tried Linux before and everything just seemed a bit... deliberately non-intuitive?
Jun 29, 2018 3:34 PM - Depravo: Is there a word for that?
Jun 29, 2018 3:35 PM - Veho: Obfuscated?
Jun 29, 2018 3:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cMqHF9w.mp4
Jun 29, 2018 3:36 PM - Depravo: I wouldn't go that far.
Jun 29, 2018 3:37 PM - Veho: I would. Bunch of gatekeepers and elitist fucking nerds.
Jun 29, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: funny how they like windows is the best. but few post above they is a link talking about virus on the platform.
Jun 29, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: HA!
Jun 29, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo yeah it has white tower syndrome for sure lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You just need to learn to use the command line, why should the devs bend over backwards to make an easy to use UI!"
Jun 29, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: An often spewed line from the past lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: command line? is that like a virus scanner or something.
Jun 29, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame it's like Zork and if you loved that game than why would you want graphics?
Jun 29, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You are east of a house, there is a mailbox near you."
Jun 29, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You are sure to be eaten by a hungry grue" lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:43 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I am screwing up those lines, but the last time I honestly played Zork was on the Apple IIe in High school when it was maybe only a couple of years old... lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Bite Self" "Autocanibalism is not the answer" always made me chuckle lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: hows goodwill today psio
Jun 29, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: found any thing fun
Jun 29, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to avoid it lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: lmao!
Jun 29, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sit and waste so much time looking at stuff either I don't need or just can get cheaper from Amazon lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:51 PM - Depravo: You know? I've been off work all week and I haven't ordered a single thing from Amazon.
Jun 29, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo your lucky I need to get on there maybe today order me some razor blades lol
Jun 29, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/vpkcphm25s611.jpg
Jun 29, 2018 3:54 PM - Flame: Depravo buy a switch.. you know you want too
Jun 29, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame he already has a more powerful Raspberry Pi  lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:08 PM - Depravo: Yeah, I'd like to try BOTW but not enough to buy a Switch.
Jun 29, 2018 4:08 PM - Depravo: The sooner Nintendo do a Sega the better as far as I'm concerned.
Jun 29, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pYOvKsY.mp4
Jun 29, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: deps, try the wii u version?
Jun 29, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: dont have a wii, pc?
Jun 29, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: *wii u
Jun 29, 2018 4:30 PM - Depravo: Dunno if my laptop would run it at a playable level.
Jun 29, 2018 4:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nreGgwr.jpg
Jun 29, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably would on the newer versions of Cemu, runs flawless on my i5
Jun 29, 2018 4:35 PM - Veho: Should I buy a Kindle Fire?
Jun 29, 2018 4:35 PM - Veho: 7
Jun 29, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: you'll probably end up with a switch anyway
Jun 29, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I have heard good things about them lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: my brother said he would get one once smash comes out
Jun 29, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will buy one if they release SOTN 2 on it 
Jun 29, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or any other system... lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:37 PM - Depravo: There just aren't enough games I want to play to justify buying one.
Jun 29, 2018 4:37 PM - Depravo: I won't make the same mistake as I did with the 3DS.
Jun 29, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3DS I skipped lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DS was awesome though so at least I got that going for me 
Jun 29, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: i just noticed something in windows 10
Jun 29, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: when i search a file in the start menu it shows suggestions about internet searches
Jun 29, 2018 4:40 PM - Depravo: I bought 17 games for it. How many have I played to completion? 2.
Jun 29, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zelda and hmmm StarFox? Trying to remember 3DS games... lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will get a new tablet in a few years and emulate the 3DS on that... lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: will be a new system for me then 
Jun 29, 2018 4:42 PM - Depravo: The kind of LTTP sequel Zelda and Fantasy Life.
Jun 29, 2018 4:43 PM - Depravo: The rest of the games I probably bought to justify owning the system.
Jun 29, 2018 4:44 PM - Depravo: I mean I bought the N64 Zelda game ports but just couldn't get back into them after all these years. They haven't aged well.
Jun 29, 2018 4:44 PM - Depravo: They probably weren't even that good back then. Just better than most stuff on the N64.
Jun 29, 2018 4:44 PM - Depravo: We didn't know any better,
Jun 29, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I owned both of the N64 games and yeah the one was OK but I hated Labia Majora...
Jun 29, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me the N64 was F-Zero X and Wrestling games and 007 and Blast Corps lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:47 PM - Depravo: Blast Corps was amazing.
Jun 29, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was so lucky back then, I had the N64 the PS1 and a VooDoo2 based PC 
Jun 29, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got to play like all the best games except I missed out on the Saturn lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I did get 3 Dreamcasts  lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:51 PM - Depravo: Meh, Saturn. I think the only bona fide masterpiece was PDS.
Jun 29, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably, I played Knights Into Dreams on the Wii and didn't like it...
Jun 29, 2018 4:53 PM - Depravo: That game was a classic example of style over substance.
Jun 29, 2018 4:53 PM - Depravo: The ending music was great though.
Jun 29, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it looked awesome but I was. Bored 10 minutes in
Jun 29, 2018 4:54 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8-otnxm4-o
Jun 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Coto: psi, my 3dfx 5 5500 agp died last year
Jun 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would make a good sleepy time song lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto that sucks 
Jun 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 5500 PCI version died like 2 weeks after the company went belly up....
Jun 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Coto: I think we got a full-streak 10-rain day
Jun 29, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still in the warranty period but LOL good luck getting a replacement... lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Coto: and the components didn't made it, corrosion
Jun 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Coto been raining on and off for 2 days here
Jun 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Coto: anyway, it's always great to chat with you, psi.
Jun 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCNaVN6ROS4
Jun 29, 2018 4:58 PM - Coto: i'm at work right now so yeah. lol
Jun 29, 2018 4:59 PM - Depravo: We haven't had a drop of rain all week in the UK. It's a pain in the arse because I have to water the plants.
Jun 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Veho: We've had rain this whole week, ironically only when I'm not wearing my rain shoes.
Jun 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I thought it rained like 8 times a day there?
Jun 29, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sun has not been out all day here... so nice 
Jun 29, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jun 29, 2018 5:04 PM - Veho: And on the times I dress for rain, it gets hot and stifling.
Jun 29, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rain shoes... I remember those when I lived in Michigan Florida doesn't get enough rain to bother wearing them like 360 days out of the year.
Jun 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think that's why people where Flip flops here so much 
Jun 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate flip flops....
Jun 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Depravo: We usually do, Psio. The current weather is newsworthy.
Jun 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Depravo: I have proper sandals.
Jun 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sandals!!!
Jun 29, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The kids call them slides now...
Jun 29, 2018 5:06 PM - Depravo: To make them sound cooler?
Jun 29, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it's better than eating tide pods lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The kids call them slides now... < pretty sure that's like an "old" term Psi lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, I remember my older bro calling them that in like 2007
Jun 29, 2018 5:10 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that's 'modern' to people of our age.
Jun 29, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed Depravo
Jun 29, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose, you guys are like 80
Jun 29, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom when you get older your going to pine for the time when people ate tide pods as the stupid thing to do....
Jun 29, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo is it wrong that I hope I am dead before that becomes a thing
Jun 29, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I get old we're gonna have a full AR system, and I'll be able to live as a 23 1/2 year old fucker forever!
Jun 29, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom VR will never happen they have been promising it since the 80's and Lawn Mower man was it's peak 
Jun 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Depravo: They haven't managed convincing 3D yet.
Jun 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Y4RJetzDyOY?t=756
Jun 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks sooo much like a vive lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I didn't understand about that movie... IF VR could make you smarter... wouldn't you take an already smart person and not some gimp? lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I have an IQ of 180 and I just invented this machine that makes people smarter.... hmmmm let me test it on this retard with an IQ of 50....." yeah totally makes sense... lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They made a part 2?
Jun 29, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I have to watch it....
Jun 29, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's probably easier to measure the intelligence change of a moron that it would for a genius though
Jun 29, 2018 5:20 PM - Depravo: If you invent a machine for making things warm you try in on something cold.
Jun 29, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but Tom the guy with the high IQ taken to a higher level would probably open up all kinds of new tech... the tard is just gonna stop shoving Lego bricks up his ass.
Jun 29, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I would test it on something I wanted warm not Ice Cream 
Jun 29, 2018 5:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN57SViv4Jw&feature=youtu.be
Jun 29, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually if there was a machine that could make people smarter I would have that thing booked for round the clock operation on every person I could slam into it...
Jun 29, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be like that town "Eureka" lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:33 PM - Flame: Eureka was a meh show.... very meh
Jun 29, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It had some good empisodes but yeah I'm in no hurry to watch reruns lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:35 PM - Depravo: I liked Eureka. Get out.
Jun 29, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Episodes even lol
Jun 29, 2018 5:48 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_of_the_Radishes
Jun 29, 2018 5:48 PM - Depravo: Vegetarian horror flick.
Jun 29, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Killer Tomatoes rip off?
Jun 29, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Recently watched the Flatliners remake was pretty good.
Jun 29, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the Death Ih remake was great
Jun 29, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm weird Lawnmower Man 2 will only stream a few seconds on my shield tv then it kicks back out to the menu lol
Jun 29, 2018 6:31 PM - Depravo: Music time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKtYQY5biZA
Jun 29, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like elevator music had sex with funeral music  lol
Jun 29, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: Elevator music in a multi-storey funeral home.
Jun 29, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: "This video is not available."  
Jun 29, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Bad times.
Jun 29, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: It's called Soldiers Rock by Owen Pallett should you wish to find it yourself.
Jun 29, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: At least I didn't post the spotify link.
Jun 29, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: There's a "Live on KEXP" version, how's that?
Jun 29, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: Listening now. I'm only used to the album version.
Jun 29, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that's why Lawnmower man 2 wouldn't play... "Torrent stalled at like 85% complete" lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it helps having the whole file before trying to watch it lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: So far it's not wildly different.
Jun 29, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: A little heavier on the feedback in places.
Jun 29, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: But but but! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SYkGfv1QZU
Jun 29, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: "This Is The Dream Of Win and Regine" He's singing about the married couple from Arcade Fire!
Jun 29, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Opn2uAS lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got electrolytes it's what plants crave! lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tOql30j.mp4
Jun 29, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LCk52du
Jun 29, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: Veho, apparently my mother used to do that to me.
Jun 29, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo she was a great woman I am sure 
Jun 29, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LC8Tw
Jun 29, 2018 7:33 PM - Veho: Did you used to do that to her as well?
Jun 29, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: If I had a tantrum and laid down she would just walk away.
Jun 29, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: A few yards away my granny would ask "Shouldn't we go back.."
Jun 29, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: Me mam said "No, he'll come when he realises we're not messing"
Jun 29, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LCjFuUy HAhahahaha
Jun 29, 2018 7:37 PM - Depravo: It worked. I'm actually quite impressed.
Jun 29, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo my mom tried that when we where on vacation at Yellowstone park, she got in the car with my brother and left... came back 45 minutes later I was still clutching a stuff buffalo.... it sits behind me on a shelf as we speak.
Jun 29, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: stuffed buffalo toy I should mention lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's like 40 years old now
Jun 29, 2018 7:39 PM - Flame: still plays with toys... NERD!!
Jun 29, 2018 7:39 PM - Flame: *plays his gba*
Jun 29, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame it's not really a toy more of stuffed animal
Jun 29, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: Now that's impressive.
Jun 29, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I really wanted it bad lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: Man, you wanted that buffalo.
Jun 29, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they where super cool getting to see them in person and at like 4 they seemed like magic
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Depravo: But she left a 5 year old unattended in a gift shop for 45 minutes?
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like an animal shouldn't be that big lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Flame: i soo want buffalo wings now. even tho i have no idea how they taste.
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo with Indians
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Depravo: At least my mother was still in sight!
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in the 70's you could get away with things like that lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the lady at the counter would have adopted me... lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was kind of hot... lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Flame: that lady now is dead psio
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: You were 4 and you remember that?
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I don't know native Americans probably live a long time  lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: You don't even know what 'hot' is when you're 4.
Jun 29, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo yeah I have like photographic memory
Jun 29, 2018 7:43 PM - Flame: of course you do depravo... you know what pretty is
Jun 29, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember laying in my crib lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:43 PM - Flame: mmmmhh.. okay
Jun 29, 2018 7:43 PM - Depravo: Native American? Hmm, this was in the 70's so I was imagining a young Pam Dawber.
Jun 29, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah she probably had full bush too!
Jun 29, 2018 7:44 PM - Depravo: Can't beat it. CANNOT BEAT IT!
Jun 29, 2018 7:44 PM - Flame: depravo its friday your week of doing nothing is over
Jun 29, 2018 7:44 PM - Depravo: If I had a time machine.
Jun 29, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Yeah, Flame. I'm commiserating with gin.
Jun 29, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember a lot of things from that vacation and a few after that... when I was like 6 I accidentally slammed my brothers fingers in the car door...
Jun 29, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We where at Mount Rushmore lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Just on my way to my 5th martini.
Jun 29, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I so want a Long Island lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: Hot take: Mount Rushmore is a disrespectful act of vandalism.
Jun 29, 2018 7:46 PM - Flame: 5th martini and what you type makes sense.. not_bad.png
Jun 29, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Jun 29, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: The carving, not the actual mountain.
Jun 29, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: That just happened.
Jun 29, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: is they any more room on Mount Rushmore?
Jun 29, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking up not paying attention my mom said close the door so the dog wouldn't run out of the station wagon and my brother had his hand on the pillar lol I got like all 4 fingers.
Jun 29, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: for trumps head
Jun 29, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I think they will just remove Lincolns or something
Jun 29, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Washington
Jun 29, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should hit Hawaii before I die, then I can say I have been to all 50 states lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:48 PM - Flame: trump is like the worst in history why remove the best
Jun 29, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame Trump is awesome 
Jun 29, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He got NK to stop making nukes! lol (I know it was legit like years of work by a lot of people)
Jun 29, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: he is.. true if t wasnt for the racism, sexism, etc etc
Jun 29, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey you can't make an omelet without grabbing a few vagina's!
Jun 29, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehehe
Jun 29, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:50 PM - Flame: NK and trumps understand each other
Jun 29, 2018 7:50 PM - Flame: crazy understands crazy
Jun 29, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See it was a good election lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All he needs now is to goad China into closing down trade completely to restore the worlds economy and he will be the best president ever.
Jun 29, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure there will be a lot of upheaval but omelet and vag... lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: He did what? http://thehill.com/opinion/national-security/394509-north-korea-has-no-intention-of-giving-up-its-nukes-and-now-we-have
Jun 29, 2018 7:53 PM - Flame: depravo was looking at google searches for that one link... thats why he was gone for so long
Jun 29, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: Kim is just a little fish who will say anything to be treated like a big fish.
Jun 29, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine Depravo he is making fuel for peaceful nuclear power reactors (lol ohhh at least I am sure that's the BS they will spew)
Jun 29, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: And Trump gave him that pleasure. Hooray!
Jun 29, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: I think Trump realises is that Kim is the world leader he has the most in common with.
Jun 29, 2018 7:55 PM - Flame: trump doesnt solve the real problems of US. but throws billions at shit that doesnt matter in the long run.
Jun 29, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:56 PM - Depravo: The summit was just a world leader version of a Facebook 'like'.
Jun 29, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Flame we need that wall so the Mexicans don't turn into Mexidon'ts 
Jun 29, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: I think they should build a wall.
Jun 29, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: But go all the way around. And put a roof on it.
Jun 29, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:57 PM - Flame: Saudis government is on par with NK... but Saudis has good amount of oil
Jun 29, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: Lest the madness spreads to the whole continent.
Jun 29, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: And Britain's favour.
Jun 29, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I heard they legalized weed in Canada so it won't be long now 
Jun 29, 2018 7:58 PM - Flame: long for what? lol
Jun 29, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: Weed is less harmful to the body than alcohol.
Jun 29, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: And it makes you LESS violent.
Jun 29, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUp62AGE9JU&feature=youtu.be&t=13
Jun 29, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 29, 2018 8:01 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: Gordon Bennett. My nephew and niece are at their prom.
Jun 29, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: I wish we'd have had proms when I was at school. I would have so enjoyed not going.
Jun 29, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went with a lovely blonde girl to prom...
Jun 29, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was so hot... I don't understand how hot women like me at all lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: Me either.
Jun 29, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: I don't understand why chubby, booby, vaguely presentable girls aren't drawn to me. It's a fucking mystery I tell ya.
Jun 29, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Christina, I still have the T-shirt she gave me to wear to one of the games (she was a cheer leader or something...) lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
Jun 29, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: I mean god, how low do my standards have to go?
Jun 29, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: Oy vey.
Jun 29, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo Honey Boo Boo? lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:11 PM - LittleFlame: @Depravo the key is confidence
Jun 29, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: She's not old enough yet, is she?
Jun 29, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i0.heartyhosting.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/honey-boo-boo-mama-june-resize.jpg?ssl=1 You can practically count the extra chromosomes....
Jun 29, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: I know it's about confidence. I need to find a girl who has none.
Jun 29, 2018 8:11 PM - LittleFlame: Omg
Jun 29, 2018 8:11 PM - LittleFlame: I mean I'm just 19 so the game is different for me 
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: Good god! I mean, damn, she still ugly but she's lost loads of weight.
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - LittleFlame: lmao
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: You go girl.
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - LittleFlame: well I mean
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - LittleFlame: she is a typical American chick isn't she?
Jun 29, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would count her on the ugly side for sure
Jun 29, 2018 8:13 PM - LittleFlame: definitely
Jun 29, 2018 8:13 PM - LittleFlame: even without the excess bodyweight
Jun 29, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah there are worse... but you would be hard pressed in like 200-300 women?
Jun 29, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So she would be in the bottom .25% or something lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:14 PM - LittleFlame: uhh
Jun 29, 2018 8:14 PM - LittleFlame: jesus christ if your standards would have to start at 90kg
Jun 29, 2018 8:14 PM - LittleFlame: that'd be..
Jun 29, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: I like big girls.
Jun 29, 2018 8:15 PM - LittleFlame: My standards lie in about the 130lbs camp
Jun 29, 2018 8:15 PM - LittleFlame: 130-155 maybe
Jun 29, 2018 8:15 PM - LittleFlame: I like older women 
Jun 29, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: It's all about proportions, surely?
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - LittleFlame: not like
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - LittleFlame: hella old
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - LittleFlame: but like
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - LittleFlame: 20something
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am open to anything from 80 pounds (if short) to like 180 pounds if tall lol personality is most important and sex drive... lots of sex... lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - LittleFlame: As long as they're out of their fucking teens
Jun 29, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: The size of a 130-155 girl varies wildly according to their height.
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - LittleFlame: Perspective: I'm dutch
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - LittleFlame: we all tall as hell
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: I saw a girl in Tesco's the other day.
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - LittleFlame: oh you're UK?
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: Big, broad. At least 6'2"
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - LittleFlame: what region? I'm in Kent a lot
Jun 29, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: Instant crush.
Jun 29, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: East Yorkshire.
Jun 29, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yorkshire don't they make pudding? lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: Man's pudding.
Jun 29, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also isn't pudding bread?
Jun 29, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That confuses me  lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: It's made from batter like pancakes. You KNOW this.
Jun 29, 2018 8:19 PM - LittleFlame: OOF the north
Jun 29, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: Where men are men.
Jun 29, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: And most of the women are men too.
Jun 29, 2018 8:19 PM - LittleFlame: oh god
Jun 29, 2018 8:19 PM - LittleFlame: so Depravo
Jun 29, 2018 8:20 PM - LittleFlame: if it's not a rude question you single then?
Jun 29, 2018 8:20 PM - LittleFlame: and uh if so
Jun 29, 2018 8:20 PM - LittleFlame: how long has it been pal
Jun 29, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: I had a mate who ended up with a farming lass. He was impressed that she could pick up a hay bail under one arm.
Jun 29, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Jun 29, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: Yes, I'm single and it's been as long as I stopped looking.
Jun 29, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: I will elaborate no further.
Jun 29, 2018 8:21 PM - LittleFlame: yikes uh
Jun 29, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo it just is weird.. here pudding is like this gooey sweet stuff like Chocolate pudding or Vanilla or some other desert thing.
Jun 29, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: A smaller square bail. Not one of the huge round ones.
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How could the language change so much.
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - LittleFlame: isn't that all pudding
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - LittleFlame: I had a mona pudding today
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - LittleFlame: Well mm Depravo
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: Neighbours across the road having a shout off.
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LittleFlame there they make pudding but it's like a cake or something.
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - LittleFlame: you want some advice from LittleFlame: Everyone's friend?
Jun 29, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo record it for us lol and post on youtube lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: Only on the proviso that I don't have to take it.
Jun 29, 2018 8:24 PM - LittleFlame: that's what advice is for
Jun 29, 2018 8:24 PM - LittleFlame: otherwise it'd be an order
Jun 29, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: Go on then, but understand that I'm older than you and have probably had longer relationships than you so don't be too cocksure of your own wisdom.
Jun 29, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/danas-crispy-coconut-chicken-recipe-1960688 I am making this soon.
Jun 29, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I have been married for almost 20 years now... I am not at all allowed to give relationship advise lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Short of the 20 or so women before my wife I am very inexperienced 
Jun 29, 2018 8:28 PM - LittleFlame: honestly
Jun 29, 2018 8:28 PM - LittleFlame: be glad
Jun 29, 2018 8:29 PM - LittleFlame: after randomgirl let's make this work #14 it becomes kinda
Jun 29, 2018 8:29 PM - LittleFlame: dull
Jun 29, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: Psio's wives have only brought him drama. I wouldnt be glad of that.
Jun 29, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh what I got sick of was "So when are we going to get married?" lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:29 PM - LittleFlame: I mean like I said earlier I'm 19 so I'm not actually looking for something serious so it's just lot of casual
Jun 29, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo indeed... Hookers are cheaper and less drama lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:30 PM - LittleFlame: don't matter if you pay for sex or nah
Jun 29, 2018 8:30 PM - Depravo: Or his kids and grand kids have. Which all springs from the same thing.
Jun 29, 2018 8:30 PM - LittleFlame: you're gonna be paying for it one way or another
Jun 29, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You pay them they fix the plumbing and crawl back to the truck stop or what ever... lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:31 PM - LittleFlame: Depravo if I'm to believe your profile you're twice my age
Jun 29, 2018 8:31 PM - LittleFlame: and then some
Jun 29, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: I had an epiphany. I realised that every relationship I've ever had caused more problems than it fixed.
Jun 29, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah Depravo and me have a plan for this Strip Club / Nursing Home called "Go out with a bang!"
Jun 29, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo relationships should never be about fixing anything, they should be like entertainment like a movie or a song...
Jun 29, 2018 8:32 PM - LittleFlame: My knowledge spans as far as how to sucker some poor lass into liking me initially and then I fuck it up somehow because I can't open up very well
Jun 29, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you don't invest too much and you don't expect too much.
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - mthrnite: bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - LittleFlame: if your relation starts with having to fix shit
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol mthrnite is right
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - LittleFlame: the whole relation is shit
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - LittleFlame: holy crap another old man
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: Entertainment. Like a puppy who's entertaining for 10 minutes a day but shits all over and chews your stuff for the rest of the time?
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol We gather here and await the reaper
Jun 29, 2018 8:33 PM - LittleFlame: bruh
Jun 29, 2018 8:34 PM - LittleFlame: can I wait with ya
Jun 29, 2018 8:34 PM - mthrnite: word
Jun 29, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: Anyway Psio, we've been out-olded. Mthrnite is here.
Jun 29, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo you gotta find the puppy that when it shits at least it's solid easy to clean chunks and not the liquid "oh god it's soaking into the carpet" lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: It's the only thing we had and even that's been taken from us.
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - LittleFlame: well hell
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol we must combine and form Crippletron lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - LittleFlame: you have uh
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - LittleFlame: staff on a video game site
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - LittleFlame: oh!
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - LittleFlame: I'm handicapped I can join ya!
Jun 29, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol all aboard
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn or how ever you spell that word lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - LittleFlame: In fact recently my condition has worsened so much that I can't get up anymore without help and I can barely move my left hand!
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - LittleFlame: Y'ALL
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - LittleFlame: WE CAN BE THE ULTIMATE CRIPPLE
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - LittleFlame: SUPER OLD
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - LittleFlame: AND HELLA HANDICAPPED
Jun 29, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gF7oC0yzS44?t=78
Jun 29, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: Anyway, what was your advice, LittleFlame? And how why are you disabled?
Jun 29, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: You don't have to answer that second question.
Jun 29, 2018 8:38 PM - LittleFlame: pre-existing condition I try not to worry about it 
Jun 29, 2018 8:38 PM - LittleFlame: also uh well the advice I give every teenager that probably won't apply as much to you is don't build women up too much, they're just fellow assholes
Jun 29, 2018 8:39 PM - LittleFlame: of course that's obvious and the most imporant piece for me and that I give all other nerdkind is
Jun 29, 2018 8:39 PM - LittleFlame: turn down your nerdiness please
Jun 29, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol LittleFlame from my perspective... although society and women will tell you they are the fairer sex... reality is they are just better at getting away with being scum.
Jun 29, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously
Jun 29, 2018 8:39 PM - LittleFlame: Knowledge isn't exactly attractive, being in shape and seemingly in control is
Jun 29, 2018 8:40 PM - LittleFlame: that's true Psionic
Jun 29, 2018 8:40 PM - LittleFlame: Women get to get away with a ton more horrible shit because white knights and politics just dictate women are supposed to be "weak"
Jun 29, 2018 8:41 PM - LittleFlame: Oh yeah Assertiveness: Make your move quick don't dilly around, that way if it don't work out you can just move on to the next lass that you might hit it off with without much time wasted/heartbreak
Jun 29, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Change is on the way... SJW's have caught wind of women privilege lol get ready for the weird posts...
Jun 29, 2018 8:42 PM - LittleFlame: I used to get involved with those posts but I've just stopped haha
Jun 29, 2018 8:42 PM - LittleFlame: it's not fun anymore
Jun 29, 2018 8:42 PM - LittleFlame: oh yeah if you have an interest other than geek shit that's also really nice
Jun 29, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: No alt-right bollocks here, thank you.
Jun 29, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite thing I see in the news all the time "Man teacher sex with student scandal" = 20 years in prison!!! change "Woman" for the man part and suddenly it's 20 months of probation....
Jun 29, 2018 8:44 PM - LittleFlame: and perhaps the most imporant thing
Jun 29, 2018 8:44 PM - LittleFlame: Dress clean, your gbatemp shirt may look cool to other nerds but a nice dress shirt and pans that FIT will go a long way
Jun 29, 2018 8:44 PM - LittleFlame: if you don't know what'd fit you consult a tailor
Jun 29, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I agree to the whole "lock them up they should be teaching math not porn lessons..." but should be equal on both sides of the numbers lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:45 PM - LittleFlame: but it's never gonna be y'know
Jun 29, 2018 8:45 PM - LittleFlame: not for a lil while
Jun 29, 2018 8:45 PM - Devin: I'm just picturing someone in a fancy dress shirt but using frying pans as pants.
Jun 29, 2018 8:45 PM - LittleFlame: I meant more like
Jun 29, 2018 8:45 PM - LittleFlame: too often do I see someone in pants a little too small for them
Jun 29, 2018 8:46 PM - LittleFlame: or a little too big
Jun 29, 2018 8:46 PM - LittleFlame: and it looks baggy and trashy, like you don't care about your outward appearance
Jun 29, 2018 8:46 PM - Flame: any one else here plays Pokemon Go?
Jun 29, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: I used to. Then I loved my battery more.
Jun 29, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: In fact I wish the Pokemon Go players in my town knew just what a debt they owed me.
Jun 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Flame: for what?
Jun 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Around 90% on the pokestops/gyms are from MY ingress portals.
Jun 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: I made those fuckers.
Jun 29, 2018 8:49 PM - Flame: you still play ingress
Jun 29, 2018 8:49 PM - LittleFlame: bruh
Jun 29, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: No, but I did back then.
Jun 29, 2018 8:49 PM - Flame: play Pokemon go, way much fun
Jun 29, 2018 8:49 PM - LittleFlame: who still plays pokego
Jun 29, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: I was once woken up in the middle of the night by an alert saying one of my portals was under attack.
Jun 29, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: It was Protokun7!
Jun 29, 2018 8:50 PM - Flame: check this thread out little me https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-friend-code-thread.508383/
Jun 29, 2018 8:51 PM - LittleFlame: who
Jun 29, 2018 8:52 PM - LittleFlame: oh yeah
Jun 29, 2018 8:52 PM - LittleFlame: I've been in this situation before
Jun 29, 2018 8:52 PM - LittleFlame: old mod 
Jun 29, 2018 8:52 PM - LittleFlame: also holy cow!
Jun 29, 2018 8:52 PM - LittleFlame: A whole lot of being single I see in that thread
Jun 29, 2018 8:54 PM - Flame: madness
Jun 29, 2018 8:54 PM - LittleFlame: this is like
Jun 29, 2018 8:54 PM - LittleFlame: the longest I've ever been in the shoutbox
Jun 29, 2018 8:55 PM - Dionicio3: The longest I have ever been in the shoutbox was yesterday
Jun 29, 2018 8:55 PM - Flame: you are always welcome little me
Jun 29, 2018 8:55 PM - LittleFlame: I set up the Discord ages ago but left it
Jun 29, 2018 8:55 PM - Flame: you too Dionicio3
Jun 29, 2018 8:55 PM - LittleFlame: how's that going anyway if anyone's in there
Jun 29, 2018 8:56 PM - VinsCool: Switch noobs
Jun 29, 2018 8:56 PM - LittleFlame: The Discord for me attracted too many of Temp's... younger demographic
Jun 29, 2018 8:56 PM - VinsCool: that's pretty much that
Jun 29, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nobs and Switches
Jun 29, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like an old radio 
Jun 29, 2018 8:57 PM - LittleFlame: one of my weaknesses is I can't let kids just be dumb kids no
Jun 29, 2018 8:57 PM - LittleFlame: LittleEdgyFlame has gotta add his shitty 2 cents
Jun 29, 2018 8:58 PM - LittleFlame: the thing is nowadays I'm not even rude about it, I just let them know they're being a jerk and then they shit all over me because they're jerks 
Jun 29, 2018 8:58 PM - VinsCool: Now you know why I stopped to actively argue with children.
Jun 29, 2018 8:58 PM - Dionicio3: I have some pretty funny screenshots from the temp discord
Jun 29, 2018 9:00 PM - LittleFlame: Hang on: Is it weaby to be into a Canadian Japanese artist?
Jun 29, 2018 9:01 PM - VinsCool: only if animer art style
Jun 29, 2018 9:01 PM - VinsCool: anime*
Jun 29, 2018 9:02 PM - LittleFlame: it's music and it's just pop]
Jun 29, 2018 9:02 PM - LittleFlame: fully english except for a few select chinese/japanese lyrics sometimes
Jun 29, 2018 9:02 PM - LittleFlame: only in like 2 songs 
Jun 29, 2018 9:03 PM - VinsCool: Not weeb, then
Jun 29, 2018 9:04 PM - LittleFlame: Woo still clean
Jun 29, 2018 9:04 PM - LittleFlame: aw
Jun 29, 2018 9:04 PM - LittleFlame: the old men left
Jun 29, 2018 9:05 PM - VinsCool: Old men will coe back soon
Jun 29, 2018 9:05 PM - VinsCool: come*
Jun 29, 2018 9:05 PM - VinsCool: can't spell today
Jun 29, 2018 9:10 PM - Flame: im still here :^)
Jun 29, 2018 9:10 PM - VinsCool: Hey there, old man
Jun 29, 2018 9:11 PM - T-hug: ohai
Jun 29, 2018 9:11 PM - VinsCool: Hey there
Jun 29, 2018 9:12 PM - VinsCool: It's friday
Jun 29, 2018 9:12 PM - VinsCool: Time to get drunk
Jun 29, 2018 9:12 PM - T-hug: or shmoke mr. Vins
Jun 29, 2018 9:13 PM - LittleFlame: aw shit
Jun 29, 2018 9:13 PM - LittleFlame: I'm out of fucking booze
Jun 29, 2018 9:14 PM - VinsCool: True true T-hug
Jun 29, 2018 9:14 PM - VinsCool: Soon legal around here
Jun 29, 2018 9:40 PM - mthrnite: erry day
Jun 29, 2018 9:41 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXzg0D-cKds
Jun 29, 2018 9:43 PM - DinohScene: smoke every day
Jun 29, 2018 9:44 PM - mthrnite: word
Jun 29, 2018 9:44 PM - DinohScene: I got a word for you homie
Jun 29, 2018 9:44 PM - DinohScene: Dust!
Jun 29, 2018 9:44 PM - Flame: word
Jun 29, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made coconut chicken... meh like 6 out 10 at best... Chicken was good and of course fried food is crispy but I feel like it needed more coconut flavor or something lol
Jun 29, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus being diabetic I cant exactly make the sauce that would make it sweet  so yeah... lol
Jun 29, 2018 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't learn do you Psi 
Jun 29, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I keep trying
Jun 29, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am one of those people who keep trying to ice skate uphill 
Jun 29, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean ride a bike up hill 
Jun 29, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't ice skate unless is a ice rink and they don't have hills 
Jun 29, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7fK77uAyw8
Jun 29, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ro2x8gd2v-M
Jun 29, 2018 10:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who the heck invented rootbeer tapper? That game is boring! 
Jun 29, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it was an old old old game
Jun 29, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like only maybe 100 games before it?
Jun 29, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously old lol
Jun 29, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/glyjAOg
Jun 29, 2018 11:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/CEOJebailey/status/1005115936574197761
Jun 29, 2018 11:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 29, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Kdm1WHW
Jun 29, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SjLGtf9 Real hero's don't wear a cape... She is in the hospital and still able to perform!!! lol
Jun 29, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: Good night https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbXC-QZcyBQ
Jun 29, 2018 11:19 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9X870zqqPg
Jun 29, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nk7toXK
Jun 29, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
Jun 29, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PSwvZBx
Jun 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/millions-in-cryptocurrencies-seized-in-biggest-lsd-bust-1827246458/amp
Jun 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cryototripping
Jun 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crypto even lol
Jun 30, 2018 1:55 AM - sunnaryt: who's an admin
Jun 30, 2018 1:55 AM - sunnaryt: need to talk to one
Jun 30, 2018 1:57 AM - sunnaryt: nvm found the thing
Jun 30, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MB060sc.gifv
Jun 30, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/FairAdventurousAsianpiedstarling
Jun 30, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/TastyGleamingBoto
Jun 30, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/c0cc3# LOL "My wife's boyfriend." lol
Jun 30, 2018 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is almost time for TAS bot


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 1, 2018)

Jun 30, 2018 4:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPqMzDTqbTs 
Jun 30, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing Final Fantasy III with cheats lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On a shield tv with retroarch
Jun 30, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kefka so long winded lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got Locked 
Jun 30, 2018 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Locke  stupid autocorrect
Jun 30, 2018 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean Final Fantasy VI 
Jun 30, 2018 5:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Toys'R'Us is gone 
Jun 30, 2018 5:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/ToysRUs/status/1012354175978606592
Jun 30, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It says iiii on the box 
Jun 30, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3
Jun 30, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I lived in Japan I would call it something and the Japanese word for 6  lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best bell icon all day  well so far lol T Hug posted a kick ass picture
Jun 30, 2018 8:17 AM - kenenthk: I'm making my first pot roast hope I didn't fuck it up
Jun 30, 2018 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 275F for like 3 or 4 hours should be fine 
Jun 30, 2018 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Low and slow kenenthk!
Jun 30, 2018 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just like your mom  also "if your mom was a video game she would be rated E for everybody!" Lol
Jun 30, 2018 8:32 AM - kenenthk: I'm using a crockpot
Jun 30, 2018 8:32 AM - kenenthk: High 4 to 6 hours
Jun 30, 2018 8:32 AM - kenenthk: Fucking 15 dollars
Jun 30, 2018 8:34 AM - kenenthk: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/cto/d/beautiful-2006-infiniti-m35/6583424089.html I kind of want to buy this car but mileage is fucking high
Jun 30, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's kind of crazy high miles kenenthk and the person is pretty much lying if he thinks that engine will go another 100K (making it last nearly 300K miles...) Not saying it's impossible but very very very unlikely and only with military like maintenance like ALL the maintenance and probably replacing like 200 parts lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But a thing to consider since the rest of the car is immaculate, replacing the entire engine is not as expensive as most people think. Sometimes only being like 2 or 3K for a crate motor install.
Jun 30, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would look into the cost of that before buying though... some car models are way too expensive to even consider such a thing.
Jun 30, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Infinity motors might be like 20K for all I know
Jun 30, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, a lot of modern engines could totally last for at least 200k miles so long as you keep up just normal maintenance
Jun 30, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/b/Complete-Engines-for-Infiniti-M35/33615/bn_1407744?_pgn=4 Yikes looks like engines for that thing even over 100K miles on them run at least 1K then the labor for the install... not worth it lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom true true but that one already has 170K miles on it
Jun 30, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure it would easily go another 30K if babied but anything after that is just luck
Jun 30, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say use Slick 50 every oil change to improve the odds (or another additive)
Jun 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing about those engines on eBay... most of them do not list the miles on the engine 
Jun 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I torrented the Crash N Sane trilogy for PC last night
Jun 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's...quite nice lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if I was buying one off ebay I would have it rebuilt anyway unless it came with some sort of warranty.
Jun 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really now? Hmmm is that girl one who has it?
Jun 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I would like to try it since I have been playing the ePSXe versions lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet, but it'll probably be up today or tomorrow
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a decent port, runs 60fps on my laptop at 1600x900 res lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh cool thank you 
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kept getting random slowdowns at 1080 lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I can't imagine it would be too demanding
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It ran on a PS1 lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it was built from the ground up Psi lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not the same engine with pretty graphics
Jun 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So probably fine at my house up to 1080P but no higher lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I know but the level design was influenced by the PS1 hardware
Jun 30, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: some of that has to carry over to an extent 
Jun 30, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like GTA 5 free roaming with huge levels with 400 NPC's 
Jun 30, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a lot of particle effects and such
Jun 30, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: High tech fish? lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All that damn fur on Crash ;O;
Jun 30, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks amazing I am sure
Jun 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fur ohhh I might try to track it down right now... I am a sucker for fur effects lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why they don't use it more 
Jun 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 25GB's??? damn lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it would be 3CD's on the PS1 so it was big even back then lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the CorePack repack is like 5GBs lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one I found is 25.35GB's lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It plays pretty well with just keyboard/mouse, which was interesting lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:33 PM - kenenthk: Roadt came out damn good
Jun 30, 2018 4:33 PM - kenenthk: Roast
Jun 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a ton of Xbox 360 controllers and adapter for the PC I plan on using
Jun 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to order another 360 adapter though lol Pain in the ass switching it from PC to PC lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uggghhh gonna take like 45 minutes to DL
Jun 30, 2018 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Tho I cooked it for like 8 hours because I fell asleep
Jun 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk in a slow cooker they work awesome.... I have half of a slow cooker 
Jun 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My step daughter dropped the glass top part on my kitchen floor
Jun 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was cleaning glass up for months.
Jun 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL took like 20 minutes to clean enough glass to let her walk out of the kitchen "Don't move... I have to sweep and vacuum"
Jun 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I want to buy another one... I wonder if Aliexpress has them...
Jun 30, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper to buy one at Walmart lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:42 PM - kenenthk: I bought a $20 one
Jun 30, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uggghhh gonna take like 45 minutes to DL < Could be worse, took 10 minutes to download on my Seedbox and then like 3-4 hours to transfer to my PC cuz the server hosting company was having tech issues lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I am uploading at like 9-10MB's a second 
Jun 30, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does make file sharing easier... I can download something and stop sharing almost right away lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to do like 1.5X
Jun 30, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So as to not be a complete dick I guess lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Normally my Seedbox can push out like 20mb/s upload, my home internet hits 6mb/s for downloads, but last night I was getting like maybe 1mb/s or so? Lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I am at 1.66 now.. ohh DL slowed way up lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oowww 1Mb or MB?
Jun 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1MB
Jun 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 8mbps
Jun 30, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1MB isn't too terrible just is a pain when dealing with multiGB files lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems they fixed it since I went to bed last night though, speeds are back to normal lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember downloading a CD ISO file on dial up one time... That took like a full day lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard Comcast was having some bad issues
Jun 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have been part of that?
Jun 30, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My seedbox is in Amsterdam 
Jun 30, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly there was a fiber line cut for one of Comcast's data centers which was causing those outages
Jun 30, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe Comcast was part of the pipe? A couple of the bigger video streaming services where having issues because of it.
Jun 30, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that would explain it, "I said cut the tree root not the big black cable!!" lol
Jun 30, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it was a problem with one of their servers itself
Jun 30, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6EQTM-E1XD4
Jun 30, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcEbZ_vexA8 lol
Jun 30, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Strange the gynecologist to the prostitutes...
Jun 30, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ON1OX8O.gif
Jun 30, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a hard gun to hold... I could probably shoot it fine but .500 magnum express is like massive recoil lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a show gun though... unless your hunting like elephants or people in body armor it's overkill lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/model-sw500-0
Jun 30, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That being said it is a lovely gun lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect for taking out Aliens or Preditors or Terminators are pretty much name your movie villain they don't stand a chance! lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jason comes after you? Sure he is immortal but after you blow his arms and legs off who cares if he can't die... lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda makes the .357 look tame... I want to say Dirty Harry would love the .500 lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This is the .500 smith and wesson and would blow your body completely in half! Now ask yourself is a gun like this even legal? and do you feel lucky to be shoot by it? Well do you punk?" lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e17aJoS
Jun 30, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can report the Xbox 360 controller works fantastic for Crash, they even added Analog but digital seems more responsive
Jun 30, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing through a couple of levels in Crash 1, I have to say it's a really great conversion but the timing of some stuff is a bit off the spin attack is just like 1/10th of second shorter than the PS1 original, the wide screen aspect makes jumps slightly different so there is a learning curve there.
Jun 30, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would give it a 10 out 10 though, really good  preferable version of Crash 1-3 to play these days.
Jun 30, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually not the widescreen that makes the jumps different, they changed collision detection for Crash so what might work in the original doesn't work in the remaster
Jun 30, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was some big thing when it came out, supposedly it's "harder" than the originals lol
Jun 30, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's articles on it somewhere
Jun 30, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2017-07-04-fans-may-know-why-jumping-is-harder-in-the-crash-bandicoot-n-sane-trilogy < Ah, there we go
Jun 30, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, been playing the new Mario Tennis game on Switch
Jun 30, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's...quite good, actually
Jun 30, 2018 7:13 PM - Veho: https://www.eventhubs.com/news/2018/jun/23/capcom-still-making-almost-half-million-dollars-original-street-fighter-film-every-year/
Jun 30, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I don't know if it's harder... almost finished part 1 already no continues used and I have like 17 lives lo
Jun 30, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 30, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taking a break to hit the store and let my hand rest 
Jun 30, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the collision detection being different is true. it just has a slight learning curve but if you stick with it, after a couple of levels you adapt. It's not as bad as Super Metroid on the Wii-U and that triangle jump lag lol
Jun 30, 2018 7:41 PM - Joe88: I find it funny people are complaning about the diffucluty again, where is my hand holding or inviciability if I die 3 times????
Jun 30, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I don't think it's really all that much harder lol
Jun 30, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I haven't played original Crash in ages, but it definitely feels about the same as I remember
Jun 30, 2018 8:03 PM - T-hug: crash sucks
Jun 30, 2018 8:04 PM - T-hug: *gets coat*
Jun 30, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 Ninja Gaiden on the NES makes Crash look like a cake walk
Jun 30, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crash has some levels that can be a bit tough but nothing too extreme
Jun 30, 2018 9:07 PM - Joe88: Contra is worse
Jun 30, 2018 9:08 PM - kenenthk: My first pot roast https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/36431727_10156335716959519_5962381958037110784_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=68449b4f0051ebd862989fdf839737c0&oe=5BA0047B
Jun 30, 2018 9:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like contra 
Jun 30, 2018 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That one by the people who make guilty gear games is pretty nice 
Jun 30, 2018 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wish that would get a port, is stuck only on ps3 and xbox 360
Jun 30, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SNK should do a crossover metal slug and contra game 
Jun 30, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heavy Barrel!!!!
Jun 30, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Road to nowhere" uuugghh that ones tough no matter what version of Crash your playing lol
Jun 30, 2018 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk?
Jun 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you still eating roast? I wish I was lol
Jun 30, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e1gJj6T I would be the guy in the middle lol
Jun 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yMGaK
Jun 30, 2018 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Jun 30, 2018 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Go buy one loser
Jun 30, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU_7Ieg6ft8
Jun 30, 2018 10:28 PM - LittleFlame: is the old man club about tonight?
Jun 30, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: No. We all went to bed early with a hot mug of dust-flavoured milk.
Jun 30, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 30, 2018 10:40 PM - LittleFlame: there ya are
Jun 30, 2018 10:40 PM - LittleFlame: what's up
Jun 30, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: The temperature and humidity.
Jun 30, 2018 11:03 PM - LittleFlame: haha yeah for sure
Jun 30, 2018 11:03 PM - LittleFlame: it was way hot today
Jun 30, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost cold here, but the torrential rains did that lol
Jun 30, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 76F outside right now so nice 
Jun 30, 2018 11:10 PM - Joe88: 99F tomorrow, feels like 108F
Jun 30, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposed to hit like 90F tomorrow here
Jun 30, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: with all the rain today will be hot because humidity will be like 100% lol
Jun 30, 2018 11:15 PM - Joe88: I would rather have rain, water bill is going to be a ton for the lawn
Jun 30, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: I just got back from the funeral
Jun 30, 2018 11:28 PM - LittleFlame: is it appropiate to make jokes yet
Jun 30, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: funeral kenenthk? I hope they lived a good life and had a lot of fun! (my whole deal is I am OK with death if they had a good life.)
Jun 30, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S9LArNV5pkU
Jun 30, 2018 11:48 PM - LittleFlame: hell yeah
Jun 30, 2018 11:48 PM - LittleFlame: Word
Jun 30, 2018 11:50 PM - VinsCool: Good song
Jul 1, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8C0d3aojz0&feature=em-uploademail
Jul 1, 2018 12:10 AM - kenenthk: 58bild assistant manager died from a stroke
Jul 1, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Jul 1, 2018 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Was my
Jul 1, 2018 12:13 AM - kenenthk: Ran into my old boss that was fun
Jul 1, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the plus side, I hear that place is hiring an assistant manager now.
Jul 1, 2018 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: HEY PSI
Jul 1, 2018 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They playing Final Fantasy VI on Summer games done quick 
Jul 1, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I started last night on 3  lol
Jul 1, 2018 12:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: WHICH THREE!? o_o
Jul 1, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I was just thinking about playing some more tonight, as soon as I can figure out why RetroArch is cutting off half of my SNES ROM's... wondering if there is some sort of ROM limit or if it's something to do with file name length
Jul 1, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fantasy III for the SNES  lol
Jul 1, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will forever think of it that way and call it that since that's what it says on my copy  lol
Jul 1, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus that's what I played back in the day yo 
Jul 1, 2018 12:51 AM - Coto: ∞
Jul 1, 2018 12:56 AM - pyromaniac123: https://metro.co.uk/2018/06/29/toys-r-us-giraffe-leaving-store-last-time-incredibly-depressing-7671069/ oh damn
Jul 1, 2018 12:57 AM - pyromaniac123: don't think i ever got the chance to go into a toys r us store
Jul 1, 2018 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How do you even type infinity sign on pc 
Jul 1, 2018 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Coto how much you paid for that magic keyboard of yours? 
Jul 1, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ∞
Jul 1, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2altcodes
Jul 1, 2018 1:02 AM - pyromaniac123: ∞
Jul 1, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ╔Æ╝
Jul 1, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ←ç
Jul 1, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I won an auction for a SNES 
Jul 1, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom lucky you?
Jul 1, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54325320 < This one, to be exact
Jul 1, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Needs to be de-yellowed
Jul 1, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing SNES on my Shield TV  lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $35 which is nice lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Comes with a NES game genie 
Jul 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am sorting out a new set with a ton of Translations  lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NEW GameGenie now that I am jealous of lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NES even
Jul 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's one of the few I don't own... lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell it to you for $35 ;O;
Jul 1, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would buy it but my wife would kill me lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's a decent price for one.
Jul 1, 2018 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're on ebay for like $15-$20 lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Nes-Nintendo-Game-Genie-Video-Enhancer-Manual-Codebook-047246073566/1200062112?iid=382478957847&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D44039%26meid%3Dfd44d85a7f124f21aeae3d561d4956c6%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D201602161901%26itm%3D382478957847&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850
Jul 1, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I would have thought they would be more sought after these days than any other lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:08 AM - Coto: so, this is MAX300 roots... DAMN: https://youtu.be/GW1rp3nZ9rY
Jul 1, 2018 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They probably produced a fuckton of them
Jul 1, 2018 1:09 AM - Coto: (a song from DDR), the roots of a magnificent song, from a cheesy song. kkkkk
Jul 1, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I think the NES sold like 30 million?
Jul 1, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So they probably made millions of those Game Genie things lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the NES was double that
Jul 1, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know anything about RetroArch on the Shield?
Jul 1, 2018 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SNES was like 50 mil, and I know that sold under the NES
Jul 1, 2018 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not particularly Psi
Jul 1, 2018 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know about Retroarch in general
Jul 1, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have this set for the Super Famicom but RetroArch is only seeing like 300 games... I can manually add them one by one but "Aint nobody got time for that"
Jul 1, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I uncompressed them and am deleting all the weird (U) (!) (STD) stuff lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope it's like a file name length issue lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Swear my old boss said he started crying over me leaving
Jul 1, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe the Retroarch scanner only finds No-intro sets
Jul 1, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since a lot of them are also # (ENG) (TRANS) yadda yadda lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So if they're a GoodSet dump, it might not find all the games
Jul 1, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom aahhh OK that would make sort of sense... but most of these have no intro's but they have been messed with being translations.
Jul 1, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah I have had that happen 2 times and 2 other times where people where pissed off that I left.
Jul 1, 2018 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's an app you can use to create a "playlist" on PC for Retroarch games
Jul 1, 2018 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Forget the name lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://forums.libretro.com/t/retroarch-playlist-buddy-playlist-and-thumbnail-generation-app/8417 < There we go
Jul 1, 2018 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should make it quicker than doing it one by one
Jul 1, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will upload this custom set I am doing now then see how that goes lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:14 AM - kenenthk: I told him if he needs someone I may come back m-f 1 to 6
Jul 1, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anything it will be a lot shorter as it is.
Jul 1, 2018 1:15 AM - kenenthk: M-th anyway
Jul 1, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Tom I found a super super nice MAME ,198 set a little over 4GB's "All Killer No Filler"
Jul 1, 2018 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Figure that way I can bring him 1k biweekly at least
Jul 1, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally all the crap has been deleted out and filtered.
Jul 1, 2018 1:16 AM - kenenthk: I always see MAME and wish it was MAMA
Jul 1, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Massive Arcade Machine Emulator?
Jul 1, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er something lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:17 AM - kenenthk: How is one machine if its software tho
Jul 1, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's multiple, not massive lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Close though
Jul 1, 2018 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I know 
Jul 1, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With all the fruit machines they should change the name to Useless Emulator
Jul 1, 2018 1:18 AM - kenenthk: I feel bad for all the poor kids who's only option will be is to watch Halo on TV 
Jul 1, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I still only have Halo 1 and 2... although I could play 3 now, just have to buy a used copy or something lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:20 AM - kenenthk: I may pick up a new halo edition xbox one when the game launches since I actually have a friend that owns an xbox one now
Jul 1, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Deleting all the Romance of the 3 kingdom games... So boring...
Jul 1, 2018 1:20 AM - kenenthk: We all know its coming
Jul 1, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I kind of want an Xbox One X lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Kodi would be nice on it
Jul 1, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta wait for MS to start porting the Halo MC collection to PC Psi 
Jul 1, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are any of the Star Trek SNES games any good? lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:22 AM - kenenthk: But I may still trade in my old ps4 for a pro but doubt Microsoft would take it since I tried opening it to clean the inside
Jul 1, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom like that will ever happen 
Jul 1, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do so wish, I really enjoyed 1 and 2 on the PC
Jul 1, 2018 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, Halo Infinite is coming to PC
Jul 1, 2018 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if enough people buy that shit they'll port the MC collection
Jul 1, 2018 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine it wouldn't even be that difficult, the XBoner is basically just a slightly modified Windows 10 PC lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they did that no one would buy the 1X lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will just wait for the Xbox One PC emulator in 20 years lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Cortana... fire up the Xbox One emulator and load Halo collection for me!"
Jul 1, 2018 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Xbonerploit 0.1
Jul 1, 2018 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Cortona say hey Google tell Siri its unreliable and Bixby is a piece of shit
Jul 1, 2018 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a physical version of the MC collection for the Xboner. But don't have the Xboner anymore, gave it to my little bro since it was just sitting forever
Jul 1, 2018 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I kinda regret, really, cuz now I wanna play Halo lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Take it back
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just play Halo 2 on the PC?
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta play that excellent Halo 5 though Psi ;O;
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you know the controller is already covered in jizz and he watched like 38 hours of porn on it  lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Or be a man and play it on a og xbox
Jul 1, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is Halo 5 good Tom?
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit don't know I only know 1 and 2 where great lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was...ok lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - kenenthk: Well hopefully Tom washed it before he gave it to him
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Please tell me 3 is at least good? lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Kenenthk
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're good games
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But 3+ don't play much like 1 and 2
Jul 1, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Awww 
Jul 1, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I can always just watch the video's on Youtube lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:30 AM - kenenthk: The only battle halo really has are call of duty games 
Jul 1, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or metroid prime 
Jul 1, 2018 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wasn't there a video someone maid with Samus fighting master chief? 
Jul 1, 2018 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 1, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Chief lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:35 AM - kenenthk: That's right bitch call me master chief
Jul 1, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://godmode.keenspot.com/d/20070924.html
Jul 1, 2018 1:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Tyson-Ready-for-Slow-Cooker-Beef-Roast-with-Vegetables-62-oz/21553448 I bought this thinking the onion was pre chopped and nope I was like do they expect me to put the entire onion in
Jul 1, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 1, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just quarter up the onions and kind of bust them apart for a roast they fall apart anyway
Jul 1, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Carrots are the important part... can't have too many carrots or meat lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: I like more meat in my mouth
Jul 1, 2018 1:40 AM - kenenthk: I said that the way I wanted to
Jul 1, 2018 1:42 AM - kenenthk: But do you really have to brown it before putting it in the one I bought was already browned so I'm not sure
Jul 1, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Big brown meat in your mouth hehehehe
Jul 1, 2018 1:46 AM - kenenthk: I dont bend I stand sorry psi
Jul 1, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn you is short lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:46 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter didnt think so
Jul 1, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2018 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Or that alligator I mol-cooked
Jul 1, 2018 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 1, 2018 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv6UaHZxUys


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 2, 2018)

Jul 1, 2018 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 1, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://medium.com/webmr/n64-vr-with-javascript-e188de42ced5
Jul 1, 2018 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Stop being mad psi
Jul 1, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ps0DK8ruOvk
Jul 1, 2018 5:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/do-you-like-your-voice.509694/ 
Jul 1, 2018 5:53 AM - T-hug: hey Sonic
Jul 1, 2018 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hello
Jul 1, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello everyone 
Jul 1, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5QoD2ndlJo Watching this...
Jul 1, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could con someone into playing 2 players with me.. Is Dolphin for GameCube capable of doing that? (Not saying right now it's like 2AM and I am dead tired)
Jul 1, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I should not wake up, delete my browser history and tell everyone I hate them! lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:02 AM - T-hug: ive been watching https://m.imdb.com/title/tt6233618/
Jul 1, 2018 6:03 AM - T-hug: its really well done better than any of the movies/docus
Jul 1, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my wife was watching that on TV or Netflix or Amazon or something
Jul 1, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it looked good to me.
Jul 1, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You might like that movie "Straight Outa Compton" I think it was called. Sort of a documentary about how the record industry messed with young people
Jul 1, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1398426/
Jul 1, 2018 6:10 AM - T-hug: yeah seen it
Jul 1, 2018 6:10 AM - T-hug: good one
Jul 1, 2018 6:16 AM - kenenthk: I've seen that t hug
Jul 1, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Straight outta Compton was just a new warrant for suge knight
Jul 1, 2018 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is down with the NWA!
Jul 1, 2018 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jul 1, 2018 7:06 AM - kenenthk: White people cant say that you fucking asshole
Jul 1, 2018 7:07 AM - kenenthk: I found a year old bag of reeses peanut butter cups and I'm trying so hard not to throw them away 
Jul 1, 2018 7:07 AM - kenenthk: But I probably should
Jul 1, 2018 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol throw them out you food hording fat bastard lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Talking to foreign girls is diff9as fuck and I dont even mean understanding them I mean getting their damn attention
Jul 1, 2018 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Difficult
Jul 1, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell them you have a passport are wealthy and have a large penis
Jul 1, 2018 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They should give you undivided attention at this point lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm chatting with one girl from Columbia and another from miconesia all within a 30 mile radius 
Jul 1, 2018 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See if you can get them to mule you a few kilos lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Though I pissed off the miconesian one because I asked for too many nude photos
Jul 1, 2018 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol how many is too many? Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:16 AM - kenenthk: That's what confuses me shell send video of her bare boobs but fight with me on having a photo of her butt
Jul 1, 2018 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe where he downloaded them from didn't have any lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: This was live Facebook video psi
Jul 1, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: I saw it all 
Jul 1, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ll
Jul 1, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/06/nintendo_is_considering_a_successor_to_the_3ds_according_to_its_new_president
Jul 1, 2018 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be called the 4DS
Jul 1, 2018 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Is it racist to wish Morgan Freeman was every black man in every movie
Jul 1, 2018 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New penis based motion controller
Jul 1, 2018 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I love Morgan Freeman
Jul 1, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Answer me
Jul 1, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: I dont get how I skipped the news on bill Cosby being found guilty lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously he could tell me to go fuck off and I would be happy he acknowledged I exist lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Jul 1, 2018 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He put the didly Doo in the pudding pop and zip zop zooped those girls!
Jul 1, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: I saw a tabloid at walmart saying hes on his death bed with a 10 year sentence was it fucked up I laughed a little
Jul 1, 2018 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your just jealous kenenthk, Cosby didn't love you enough to give you his pudding pop! Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Or alamony after
Jul 1, 2018 7:24 AM - kenenthk: I'm watching sweet country
Jul 1, 2018 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to put the roofies in the jello pudding pop you see!
Jul 1, 2018 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Theo!
Jul 1, 2018 7:26 AM - kenenthk: This one girl at work does sit next to me at work often shes as sweet as chocolate not lying 
Jul 1, 2018 7:27 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/mkyuMzUz-yQ
Jul 1, 2018 7:28 AM - kenenthk: T hug I have a question
Jul 1, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qWUBnrIaphQ
Jul 1, 2018 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk no T Hug will not change my name to "HurtMeDaddy" stop asking!
Jul 1, 2018 7:30 AM - kenenthk: I was going to ask him if I was going to burn in hell now I'm asking him to delete your profile
Jul 1, 2018 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have extras 
Jul 1, 2018 7:31 AM - kenenthk: T hug avoided my questions for a reason
Jul 1, 2018 7:31 AM - kenenthk: I have a good reputation here
Jul 1, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a bad one 
Jul 1, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Click my links pls lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: I don't think Costello likes you either
Jul 1, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: How's it feel knowing Tom's your only friend here? 
Jul 1, 2018 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/kyalZkm
Jul 1, 2018 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom hates me 
Jul 1, 2018 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Tom's just angrier at life than I am
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My secret is I'm always angry!
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: I hate life because my names not yellow or blue
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 AM - kenenthk: No you're angry because you wife doesnt put out anymore
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Black is where it's at lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Yeah here once you go black you go useless 
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Love you veho
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (+_+),,,,
Jul 1, 2018 7:38 AM - kenenthk: I'm confused about this movie so far
Jul 1, 2018 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Is it based on slavery or
Jul 1, 2018 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ≤∆≥ °•°•°•°•
Jul 1, 2018 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slavery? You mean like Sesame Street?
Jul 1, 2018 7:40 AM - kenenthk: No its not a Disney movie
Jul 1, 2018 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ¢¥π±
Jul 1, 2018 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Cryptic bastard
Jul 1, 2018 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:43 AM - kenenthk: So far all this movies been is a white man giving orders and spanking children
Jul 1, 2018 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like Different Strokes?
Jul 1, 2018 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://media1.tenor.com/images/fb288a6182d05e93d8e731cec487a0ad/tenor.gif?itemid=4697236
Jul 1, 2018 7:47 AM - kenenthk: I already ate $30 worth of food
Jul 1, 2018 7:52 AM - T-hug: seen any good flicks lately ye gimps?
Jul 1, 2018 7:56 AM - kenenthk: I'll answer your question if you answer mine
Jul 1, 2018 7:56 AM - T-hug: the one about blogging your sexual conquests?
Jul 1, 2018 7:57 AM - kenenthk: I have two new ones
Jul 1, 2018 7:59 AM - T-hug: I'd read kenenthk's konquests
Jul 1, 2018 7:59 AM - T-hug: sure
Jul 1, 2018 7:59 AM - Veho: Details please.
Jul 1, 2018 7:59 AM - kenenthk: What about deleting psis profile
Jul 1, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like Nvidia might help me with my Shield TV power supply thing sending a replacement! (Maybe) lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL nope... same story as the controllers "you need proof of purchase!" even though I registered it almost day one with Nvidia... lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought it the thing literally like a month or two after launch.
Jul 1, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: why you didn't keep the purchase receipt?
Jul 1, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles if they are not electronic like something I could keep in my email... I would have thousands of receipts a year lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be able to find it if I had kept it lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously spend like 50 bucks a day on average on crap  like is too expensive just gonna die lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV has got to be the worst device I love... lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The buzzing sound goes completely away when it's on though so thank god for that lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: when you have too much money....
Jul 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be able to find it if I had kept it lol
Jul 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats why i keep the box and put the receipt in the box
Jul 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: harder to lose the box
Jul 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: '
Jul 1, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the box comes in handy if i need to RMA something anyway
Jul 1, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a special box now for Nvidia stuff since that, so far 1 in it but I will keep it lol
Jul 1, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am considering buying a new scanner since thermal receipts are notorious for fading...
Jul 1, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I could keep them stored in my PC for eternity lol
Jul 1, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With a name on each file like "Probably gonna die Nvidia stuff" lol
Jul 1, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me trying to save money... lol https://i.imgur.com/amYd0kD.jpg
Jul 1, 2018 5:27 PM - Veho: Basically.
Jul 1, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CiaCcV8 Oh Canada!
Jul 1, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/d6WDyYY gotta get me some of this stuff brb!
Jul 1, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LxCl03G
Jul 1, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zdThqaX.png
Jul 1, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yesterday I learnt that 20 piranhas can strip all flesh off a man within 15 minutes.
Jul 1, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unfortunately, I also lost my job at the local swimming pool.
Jul 1, 2018 5:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EYBgShg
Jul 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the one with the woman in it best lol
Jul 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Veho: And something for migles (and Depravo): https://imgur.com/gallery/k7q26xM
Jul 1, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn now those are some full figured women! Nice!!!
Jul 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't look unhealthy or crazy but still hot and soft and hmmm  lol
Jul 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A4ZXZ0a
Jul 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WmFINoU.jpg I would so puck her right in that goal...
Jul 1, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bUWfE1a
Jul 1, 2018 6:00 PM - Depravo: My word.
Jul 1, 2018 6:01 PM - Veho: And my bow.
Jul 1, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gwBCk
Jul 1, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qZrXVDI LOL
Jul 1, 2018 6:20 PM - Veho: That tablet to NES conversion was neat.
Jul 1, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a billion laptops sitting around I could totally do that with
Jul 1, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm lazy lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You already have a pi? Lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But my Pi can't play Gamecube games ;O;
Jul 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think a 2013 era i5 could either?
Jul 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, totally could lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe not a lot of Wii games though
Jul 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How long before we get a Pi 4 lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably some of the harder to emulate GC games lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Star wars ones give me fits 
Jul 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least those opening animation oarts
Jul 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's unlikely there will actually be a Pi 4
Jul 1, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to switch to Odroid then lol
Jul 1, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: Why will there not be a new Pi?
Jul 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the Pi foundation has decided to focus on software for now
Jul 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rather than new hardware
Jul 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho probably a price issue and SoC development hitting a price wall
Jul 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus there's not much more they can do to keep the price the same, with better hardware
Jul 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At best they can go for more RAM, but otherwise with the Pi 3 B+ they kinda hit "max" what you can do for just $35
Jul 1, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want portable i7 power your gonna have to work too much money 
Jul 1, 2018 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe there's another SoC they could probably push out if they wanted, but it wouldn't be a huge boost over what they have now
Jul 1, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: S912 would get my vote but would push cosets up a bit
Jul 1, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Costs lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackernoon.com/from-tv-box-to-high-performance-single-board-computer-running-linux-on-the-khadas-vim2-max-5c00f6e95aa4?gi=edb15050c476
Jul 1, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There might be something like more Pi Zero's and such, but not a whole big Pi 4
Jul 1, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, maybe not for the next couple years anyways
Jul 1, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 119 bucks isn't too terrible but still wouldn't pull off gc  lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta buy that Jetson X2 dev board from Nvidia Psi 
Jul 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: O nly $599!
Jul 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just buy a PC and forget about it lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those fancy new AMD chips lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my Ryzen 2500u is pretty neato
Jul 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want one of those thread ripper 2 things lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $1800!
Jul 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing will use the 32 cores, but you can wage your epeen all over the place with it
Jul 1, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then a mobile with 2 sockets and 16 ram slots lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mobo lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw a mobo with two CPU sockets on Shopgoodwill a few days ago lo
Jul 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too socket 939 I think?
Jul 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was neat though
Jul 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost threw a bid at it, but decided against it at the last minute
Jul 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost put a bid in on it I have some 939 socket chips lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What stopped me was the PSU I have for that type of build probably wouldn't be good enough like 250 watts lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:33 PM - LittleFlame: my Ryzen 5 1400 is doing great
Jul 1, 2018 7:33 PM - LittleFlame: oc'd to 4.1 ghz
Jul 1, 2018 7:33 PM - LittleFlame: well base clock to 4.1 anyway 
Jul 1, 2018 7:34 PM - LittleFlame: any higher and the system just freezes sadly
Jul 1, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LittleFlame I have a FX6200 in my living room OCed to 4.8GHz it works nice lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:34 PM - LittleFlame: it'll still work up to 4.3 but it becomes so unstable it's not worth it
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 PM - LittleFlame: man
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 PM - LittleFlame: I built this pc like a year ago now I think
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 PM - LittleFlame: first build
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 PM - LittleFlame: yeah it's been a year now
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 PM - LittleFlame: first proper pc
Jul 1, 2018 7:35 PM - LittleFlame: and I already can't imagine without it haha
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 PM - LittleFlame: not having to worry about if I can run a certain game is so nice
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you do AMD overclock stuff maybe you would know if AMDs tool gets to 5GH why does it lower to 4.8 when it's done?
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 PM - LittleFlame: don't use their tool
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 PM - LittleFlame: lmao
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh grab the Crash games those are fun the remake lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:36 PM - LittleFlame: nah wasn't into crash when I was youngert
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 PM - LittleFlame: besides I got a massive backlog
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 PM - LittleFlame: I'm not buying anymore
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 PM - LittleFlame: most the games I bought in the sale were gifts
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh buy lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 PM - LittleFlame: yeahh I'm one of those
Jul 1, 2018 7:37 PM - LittleFlame: piracy is wrong peeps
Jul 1, 2018 7:38 PM - LittleFlame: if you pirate well I can't and won't try to stop you
Jul 1, 2018 7:38 PM - LittleFlame: but I'll personally just buy the games
Jul 1, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mbC2Hyu0sYE
Jul 1, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already bout the 3 Crash games when they where like 50 bucks each lol
Jul 1, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So long ago though hmm worth every penny l!
Jul 1, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As we discussed to hmm I I'm lol <----random sentence just swiped at my screen
Jul 1, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/
Jul 1, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/gifs/comments/8v9ao4/drunk_guy_tries_to_grab_big_bouncers_beard/
Jul 1, 2018 8:20 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb-W1GmVohE
Jul 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Veho: Civilization has peaked.
Jul 1, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: some torrents come with "codec" fix stuff in them
Jul 1, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: i mean movies
Jul 1, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: theese are fake torrents am i right?
Jul 1, 2018 9:02 PM - Flame: fake? sounds like virus
Jul 1, 2018 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 1, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meme the movie! lol
Jul 1, 2018 9:13 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7iYI9DS.gifv
Jul 1, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk
Jul 1, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles usually it means "codec" like the release group but if it says like "Codec H.265" it means it was encoded using that compression
Jul 1, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like don't download stuff for your tablet if it uses some new compression thing because it might play but if it's super high bitrate decoding in software might cause issues.
Jul 1, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your watching it on your 1080Ti your fine with any video format lol
Jul 1, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lY8qiBE
Jul 1, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bslv3TB
Jul 1, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bppI3Ar
Jul 1, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tDqs5gI.jpg
Jul 1, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess that's a sign to change the liter box?
Jul 1, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the cat was trying to prevent being cooked with the rice.
Jul 1, 2018 9:54 PM - Flame: by the power of blueskull.... I HAVE THE POWER!
Jul 1, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame congrats
Jul 1, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But are you blue where it really counts? lol
Jul 1, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also don't eat the blue waffles  lol
Jul 1, 2018 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If your waffles are blue, they either been fused with blueberries or super molded 
Jul 1, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 1, 2018 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.dictionary.com/e/slang/blue-waffle/
Jul 1, 2018 10:08 PM - Flame: damn psio you corrupted SAK mind
Jul 1, 2018 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it only transmits from women to men how do the women get it
Jul 1, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lesbians? lol
Jul 1, 2018 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: lesbians aren't men
Jul 1, 2018 10:33 PM - Flame: scooby doo we have a mystery on our hands?
Jul 1, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: this looks like a job for...
Jul 1, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: *theme tune plays*
Jul 1, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sexual Man
Jul 1, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the superhero of your underpants
Jul 1, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1svy-22Fq4
Jul 1, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0wEW8SoUCw
Jul 1, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, the Keyboard base in my Surface Book has finally shat itself out
Jul 1, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lasted a few months more than I thought
Jul 1, 2018 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was actually stuck to the tablet portion, cuz the magnetic locks were in place when it died and you can't disconnect it unless it's recognized by the system
Jul 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Luckily, there's a manual release button...that's only accessible if you push a paper clip into a vent hole on the right hand side lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took legit nearly half an hour to hit the damn button
Jul 1, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what he said? Lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Magnetic locks sounds cool though
Jul 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's neat when it works lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lasted a whole 2 years
Jul 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty shit IMO
Jul 1, 2018 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least the tablet part still works just fine lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a good thing?
Jul 1, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but now I'm out the second, bigger battery and all the ports
Jul 1, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No USB, no SD card lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a headphone jack on the tablet
Jul 1, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the charger
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeww so it's just a net tablet now?
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, my fiancee is the only one who uses it so no big deal I suppose
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if the OS dies it dies?
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly uses it to watch stuff in the bath
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much Psi
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I use my tablet for too much stuff
Jul 1, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think you can even buy a separate keyboard base
Jul 1, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes me want a new one
Jul 1, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it net boot?
Jul 1, 2018 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think so
Jul 1, 2018 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't checked the BIOS in ages though so maybe?
Jul 1, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would make sure it has some sort of recovery partition?
Jul 1, 2018 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It does yeah lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh at least there is that loll
Jul 1, 2018 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK nearly all Windows installs put a recovery partition on the drive
Jul 1, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm I remember my tablet can boot from the SD slot but the software to"burn" a boot SD card is lost to the ages lol
Jul 1, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was forced to use the 5.0 beta last time because all other versions where lost in a "file server crash" fucking Onda lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's the internet
Jul 2, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: the files must be somewhere
Jul 2, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone must still have them
Jul 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet is kind of rare in the first place there is a bug or something in the SoC so yeah.... After like 30 days they switched SoCs lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually own 3 of them 2 tablets and 1 TV box
Jul 2, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Allwinner A80 right away they switched to the A80T
Jul 2, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there was a few issues with it... Bugs GPL violations, drama and intrigue I should write a book... Lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:11 AM - matpower: Did someone say GPL violation?
Jul 2, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: it only took them 30 days to fix it?
Jul 2, 2018 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's kind of impressive
Jul 2, 2018 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: but would have been better if it was fixed before release
Jul 2, 2018 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's china so GPL violations don't really exist because china has no concept of copyright that isn't their own
Jul 2, 2018 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: so you see that kind of thing all the time
Jul 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah what probably happened was they had 1 million buggy chips knew about it and said fuck it and released them anyway while the new ones rolled out
Jul 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol yeah GPL means nothing to them
Jul 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or any other IP issues lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:23 AM - matpower: Allwinner sucks for GPL and mainline Linux for sure
Jul 2, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah they do lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never buying another Allwinner chip at least knowingly lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:27 AM - matpower: Speaking of that, I think NetBSD did some progress with those weird chips
Jul 2, 2018 12:27 AM - matpower: https://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/pinebook
Jul 2, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Tom is done buying Surface tablets too?
Jul 2, 2018 12:29 AM - Coto: Psionic Roshambo: Yeah what probably happened was they had 1 million buggy chips knew about it and said fuck it and released them anyway while the new ones rolled out < that's ninty at every 1st gen hardware release
Jul 2, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Coto I can only imagine trying to make something as complex as a game system and or tablet or PC
Jul 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked my Surface Pro 2
Jul 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 360 I heard MS knew about the rrod thing before !aunch but decided to roll the dice to beat Sony
Jul 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I liked my Surface Book a lot, the whole detachable keyboard with the dedicated GPU in it was super neat
Jul 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, I think at this point I wouldn't get another Surface device
Jul 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They seem kind of Unreliable though Tom?
Jul 2, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not unless it was significantly cheap lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I think me using shitty cheap Chinese aftermarket charges for my Surface Book is what really killed it
Jul 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't found anyone else who's had similar issues to mine
Jul 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the only reason my Surface Pro 2 isn't used is cuz the screen cracked when I vibrated it off the trunk of my car with my subs 
Jul 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In spite of the bugs and crap SoC at least all the hardware is still working on my Onda 4 years later ;P lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz, y'know, I'm dumb lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ll Tom shaking up the tech industry!
Jul 2, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Surface Pro 2 actually still works, despite the severely cracked screen lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's downstairs in my basement where we use it for videos when were working on stuff downstairs
Jul 2, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just had to disable the touchscreen to stop the phantom touches lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it have HDMI out? I am thinking about that NES thing I posted! Lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe it has a mini displayport
Jul 2, 2018 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, has a Mini Displayport on it
Jul 2, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surface_Pro_2 Specs aren't too bad, i5 4200u in my lol
Jul 2, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!!! Dual core?
Jul 2, 2018 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just 2 cores
Jul 2, 2018 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Low power, but IIRC GC games worked pretty well on it, emulation wise
Jul 2, 2018 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But if I were to make a NES thing out of anything, it'd be that Asus laptop I have that has a GT 520M in it or whatever it is it has
Jul 2, 2018 12:49 AM - matpower: Buy a ThinkPad ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom:
Jul 2, 2018 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: on the surface pro 3 i never got GC/Wii to work properly
Jul 2, 2018 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: it would be full speed for a few seconds before throttling
Jul 2, 2018 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: surface pro 3 has aggressive throttling to save power that can't be disabled
Jul 2, 2018 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt the SP2 would be any better there
Jul 2, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd be wrong, thermal throttling on the SP2 wasn't nearly as aggressive on the SP3
Jul 2, 2018 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Those users upgrading from Surface Pro 2 may notice a regression in performance, particularly when it comes to running prolonged CPU/GPU intensive workloads. In games, the difference can be noticeable."
Jul 2, 2018 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/8077/microsoft-surface-pro-3-review/8 
Jul 2, 2018 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They made it a fair bit thinner though, so it's understandable
Jul 2, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What is the obsession with thin.... what about "reasonably hefty with a great battery and great performance!" lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, if it has a measurable depth THAN I DON'T WANT IT
Jul 2, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda depends on the device though
Jul 2, 2018 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, what the device will be used for
Jul 2, 2018 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A laptop used for just browsing the web and watching videos is fine going all thin as possible, but a laptop used for work or gaming and such, thinness is the last thing I'd really want
Jul 2, 2018 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it's sacrificing things like performance/battery/thermal cooling for something mostly useless like thickness lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad there isn't some sort of best of both worlds trick lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: External GPU's seem kind of like that...
Jul 2, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But really I mean like phones mostly, "Ohhh this phone has 8 cores at 2Ghz and 8GB's of RAM and 128GB's of storage and a 1200mAh battery that lasts 20 minutes!"
Jul 2, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but making it like 1mm thicker would double the battery life lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I worry that even if there is some insane breakthrough in battery tech, the phone companies will just make the phones thinner negating the advancement lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the whole modular phone thing was basically that
Jul 2, 2018 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But manufacturers would rather you spend hundreds of dollars on a whole new device than a few hundred on upgrade modules lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love it if a company would just let you buy a different back to a phone that made it a bit fatter BUT increased the battery size a lot lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would definitely spend extra on a phone that let me do that lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's always battery cases Psi lol
Jul 2, 2018 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Third parties make them for nearly ever popular device
Jul 2, 2018 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can get an additional 3000mah battery case for my S8 for like $75
Jul 2, 2018 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: S8 goddamn Google keyboard
Jul 2, 2018 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Autocorrect is like super fucked up after an update for me lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't like the latest version either 
Jul 2, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It just feels off something is hmmm bad maybe the Dictionary is off
Jul 2, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need one for my Optimus F60 lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 2, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ken chan!
Jul 2, 2018 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jul 2, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenichiwa! lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:12 AM - kenenthk: This is why I hate people
Jul 2, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Snitches get stitches! lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Bitches get dickies
Jul 2, 2018 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Gamerz is a bitch
Jul 2, 2018 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum is now a auto word in my phones keyboard
Jul 2, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:23 AM - kenenthk: I like gamerzmum
Jul 2, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find a battery case thing for my phone Tom said they exist for most phones but mines not in that... although I did find a battery that is like 25% more mAh's than mine so for under 15 bucks I might order it...
Jul 2, 2018 2:24 AM - kenenthk: What phone
Jul 2, 2018 2:25 AM - kenenthk: LemonZero has them for almost every phone
Jul 2, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LG F60
Jul 2, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or Metro PCS calls them the MS395 lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Lol 2100mah
Jul 2, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: How much do you pay monthly for that
Jul 2, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a "high capacity" one on ebay with like 2570 mah lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might order it, under 15 bucks lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use it on WiFi for free and the GPS and stuff lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use it like a pocket organizer and like emergency game system lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and a flashlight
Jul 2, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Rechargeable-2570mAh-Battery-for-MetroPCS-LG-Optimus-F60-MS395-Android-Phone/171740924170?_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D44039%26meid%3Dc134f02b38614f7fb53628aa0ab45ae3%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D282403680197%26itm%3D171740924170&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1
Jul 2, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be a scam, lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it rooted though and with all the junk removed the battery lasts like 2 days depending on how much I use it (sometimes more)
Jul 2, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: An extra 400mah what a difference;O
Jul 2, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It might get me an hour or two more lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:04 AM - Create_: I am bored and currently have no good PC (I'm using a chromebook) so I guess I'm here now
Jul 2, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welcome e!
Jul 2, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well minus the extra e lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:05 AM - Create_: Hello, e!
Jul 2, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Auto correct got me again lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: I wouldn't buy cheapo Chinese batteries Psi
Jul 2, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm here but also trying to figure out how to fix retroarch I changed the snes set I am using but now the both show up lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye but it says it's larger!!! (Scam?)
Jul 2, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Jul 2, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I would but your mom is rated E for everybody 
Jul 2, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2018/07/01/nintendo-switch-gets-internal-trinket-hardmod/
Jul 2, 2018 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Your daughters rated AO hopefully
Jul 2, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mom was banned in Australia!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 3, 2018)

Jul 2, 2018 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Jurassic games looks like a shitty movie and I've been watching it for 10 minutes
Jul 2, 2018 4:04 AM - kenenthk: Take a bunch of convicts and watch them run from dinosaurs
Jul 2, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brutal lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your gonna have dinosaurs there is so many more interesting things you could do
Jul 2, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like prioners being experimented on making human dinosaur hybrids....
Jul 2, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super soldier experiment gone wrong open for sequaks lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sequals even lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toy aaction figures maybe a video game tie in and a cartoon for the kids!
Jul 2, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rape Conviction Rex says get yours now!
Jul 2, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He dies horribly when triceratops Terry shivs him in the yard 
Jul 2, 2018 4:12 AM - kenenthk: Funny thing is it's all vr and they die in real life also
Jul 2, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's even lamer is it on Netflix? Lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mind you I plan on watching lawn mower man 2 tonight or tomorrow lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a scyfy channel movie lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Movie hd
Jul 2, 2018 4:16 AM - kenenthk: Just install the apk to your shield
Jul 2, 2018 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloading 5.03 now
Jul 2, 2018 4:44 AM - kenenthk: I just connect my android TV remote app through my phone works nice
Jul 2, 2018 4:44 AM - kenenthk: Only gay thing is there's ads on some
Jul 2, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Patched out the ads lol
Jul 2, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For the movie he thing and the mp4 player
Jul 2, 2018 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Movie HD even
Jul 2, 2018 5:04 AM - kenenthk: It's not bad
Jul 2, 2018 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I <3 lucky patcher
Jul 2, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it worked great the few minutes I watched of that Jurassic movie lol
Jul 2, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that it loaded fast played fast and the menu was responsive
Jul 2, 2018 5:15 AM - kenenthk: Loads faster than kodi imo
Jul 2, 2018 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Lol they had a t rex with rocket launchers and lasers at the end
Jul 2, 2018 8:02 AM - kenenthk: Dead temp
Jul 2, 2018 8:55 AM - Veho: ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Om0wins.jpg
Jul 2, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer the current yoshi
Jul 2, 2018 12:47 PM - Localhorst86: i prefer the old yoshi. fite me
Jul 2, 2018 12:54 PM - BORTZ: Im always sad when veho posts an imgur link that isnt boobs
Jul 2, 2018 1:05 PM - Localhorst86: Did you know that "Boob" ist just the name "Anna" shifted up 1 letter in the alphabet?
Jul 2, 2018 1:10 PM - BORTZ: I had a romantic entanglement with a girl named anna
Jul 2, 2018 1:10 PM - BORTZ: she was a demon
Jul 2, 2018 1:10 PM - DinohScene: so, the cat of a mate of mine is actually called tit?
Jul 2, 2018 1:18 PM - Localhorst86: his cat is called shs?
Jul 2, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: no, it's called Anna
Jul 2, 2018 1:23 PM - DinohScene: speaking of cats, mine wants attention desperately
Jul 2, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh pet the kitty  at least until it decides its had enough and bites you a little lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have a cat like that... pet it like for 2-3 minutes was fine sometimes, then a minute or two later if you where still petting it would get this wild look and bite you lightly and kinda grab you with its claws lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/843jHbM I like how he doesn't even spill his beer lol
Jul 2, 2018 2:59 PM - Chary: Bortz
Jul 2, 2018 2:59 PM - Chary: Did I go crazy or is your purple different
Jul 2, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chary your a lighter blue lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It almost looks...more like a pink violet, than a purple
Jul 2, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://html-color.codes/hex/c300c3 
Jul 2, 2018 3:07 PM - DinohScene: now that you mention it, it indeed is lighter then it used to be
Jul 2, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, the hex code for the dark theme is c300c3, and for the light theme it's #800080
Jul 2, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which makes sense, I guess
Jul 2, 2018 3:13 PM - Flame: tom saw you get a SNES. now im thinking if i should get a SNES?
Jul 2, 2018 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it Flame ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then spend $200 on an SD2SNES ;o;
Jul 2, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh I found a picture of Thor lol https://imgur.com/gallery/28FghrF
Jul 2, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have a SNES  lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and a NES but I think the NES isn't working
Jul 2, 2018 3:17 PM - DinohScene: Flame, get a SNES
Jul 2, 2018 3:17 PM - DinohScene: I also have one
Jul 2, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the SNES is one of my favorite consoles of all time.
Jul 2, 2018 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably agree with that
Jul 2, 2018 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easily the greatest Nintendo console of all IMO
Jul 2, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Jul 2, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame a lot of the RPGs that I want are damn expensive, otherwise I'd probably skip the flashcard route for it
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But original FF3 is like $50, original Chrono trigger is like $50
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For that I could buy the Super Everdrive lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am happy I got them all mostly new or used before "Retro" became a thing lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I paid like 50 bucks for those new 
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could always get repo cart
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: s
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ewwww repo carts
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad that I only rented Earthbound and didn't buy it though....
Jul 2, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just get one of those 800 in one Chinese carts lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (On the NeoGeo it's exactly what I would do) lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SNK-161-in-1-MVS-Cart-NEO-GEO-MVS-Multi-Cartridge-Cassette-Cartridge-Neo-Geo-Jamma/32784837323.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.3c3b1fbcC7BNAy&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_524_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchwe
Jul 2, 2018 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost makes me think about buying a NeoGeo lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:23 PM - Flame: okay the committee has decided that flame will buy a SNES!
Jul 2, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $499.99 Psi!
Jul 2, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame SNES is lame get a NeoGeo and play real games!!! (I can't remember the exact old advertisement SNK used... lol)
Jul 2, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend who owned one back then and like 4 games for it... like 200 bucks per game.
Jul 2, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All I need now is a NES, Master System, Atari 2600, an OG Gameboy, a Dreamcast, and the Genesis expansions and I'll have basically all the consoles I want really lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe like an Atari Lynx, too, maybe the 3D0 and Jaguar and stuff if I could find those super cheap (which is unlikely)
Jul 2, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get a 7800 to play 2600 stuff 
Jul 2, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe a Magnavox Odyssey and Colecovision and Intellivision stuff too, just to have and not so much to play lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dreamcast's are super nice no mods needed  lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking of getting all three, the 7800, 5200, and 2600
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But iunno lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TG16 would be neat as well
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I threw a 5200 away not too long ago 
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's probably a good grand worth of consoles that I just don't have the money for lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was at my brothers house when the hurricane tore his roof off lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had water and insulation and plaster and stuff in it.
Jul 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just find some homeless people and sell the organs you will have the money in no time! lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The stuff I want at the very least is probably a good $500 
Jul 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly from the Master System and Genesis expansions
Jul 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis with the base converter?
Jul 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32X and SegaCD lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least with the SegaCD I heard it will play burned games no problem
Jul 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I want if I could get a system, is a TurboDuo
Jul 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: with the arcade card
Jul 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Mega Everdrive can play 32X games, so it would work out pretty well
Jul 2, 2018 3:32 PM - Flame: tom, psio if you get one system which is missing from your collection what would it be?
Jul 2, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After Burner 32X best game on the system lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, I'm not sure Flame lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The consoles I'm missing at this point are just ones I want for collection's sake more than game sake
Jul 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Flame: ouya?
Jul 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides maybe the Dreamcast, I suppose
Jul 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe that one lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame for me, hmm lots so many systems especially if I consider the cool variants lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like I do want one of those Halo special edition Xbox's lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouya I was looking at the other day lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also want one of those Black Dreamcasts now that I think about it and I think they made a clear blue one.
Jul 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also need some sort of storage facility lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Flame: the first thing im going to get once im back from my holidays, is a backlit gameboy color
Jul 2, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a GB Color but I loaned it a waitress and she lost it or something...
Jul 2, 2018 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That reminds me of another thing I want to do, replace the shell on my OG GBA and get a backlight kit for it
Jul 2, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom isn't that like polishing a turd 
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah, GBA was best ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: GBA? turd....
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh GBA I missed the A lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: HOW DARE YOU!
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I much prefer the original to the SP and such, much better form factor IMO lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought you meant the OG Black and white GB lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck that, when I buy an OG GB I'm not even gonna play it TBH lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: loll
Jul 2, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Another one of those "for collection's sake only" consoles lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My frontlit GBC is good enough for me lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ahhhh back lit Tetris!!! my life is complete!" lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, the battery connector for that Crapbook Pro is showing up today so I get to take the thing apart entirely ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to finish, turn it on, and find out the screen is fucked lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me of this video
Jul 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst I'll just have a working, broken Crapbook I can sell off for like $75 lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB0pwvIqPvo
Jul 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He bought a bunch of stuff that broken and fixed it all lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably make a fair bit of money that way
Jul 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most "for parts" stuff I find is usually something simple like a borked screen or a busted cap lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes maybe a mobo replacement, but those are fairly cheap for old stuff these days
Jul 2, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't make any money, I would be buying it fixing it and keeping it lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of cap replacements, one of these days I'll have to get one for my Gamegear 
Jul 2, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I got all the stuff to do replacements for caps, I just need the cap kits that are next to nothing lol
Jul 2, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they run like 10 bucks for most systems?
Jul 2, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think for the GG it's like $5 cuz so many GGs need them
Jul 2, 2018 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: "working, broken" uh what
Jul 2, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Working Crapbook with a broken screen
Jul 2, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As opposed to a completely non-working Crapbook
Jul 2, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sega-Saturn-MK-80000A-Console-System-Dreamcast-console-lot/253724482806?hash=item3b13285cf6:g:2TEAAOSwVpRbOXTU I should bid on this one
Jul 2, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can use the DC shell to turn one of my DC into the one I wanted lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Sega-Dreamcast-Launch-Edition-Silver-Console/219483574?iid=362020363129&_trkparms=aid%3D555018%26algo%3DPL.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D44039%26meid%3Da2da6d301c9348efb95e8fff06c1cac1%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26sd%3D253724482806%26itm%3D362020363129&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
Jul 2, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why not just buy a black DC shell instead of a whole one? Surely someone must sell them lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It might not be original, but it'll be good enough lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: or paint it
Jul 2, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/93uAOJT
Jul 2, 2018 4:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Why is it $1400?
Jul 2, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it was brand new in the box
Jul 2, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, until they took it out of the box like a moron lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:22 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:22 PM - Ericthegreat: I'm still suprised $1400
Jul 2, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, Brand new unopened consoles usually go for a ton of money
Jul 2, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/p3eJfCV.jpg
Jul 2, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only sane people who buy them are collectors, for the sake of having it brand new in the box lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I find amusing about buying NIB is that industry standard for failure new out of the box is about 5% so there is a 5% chance you have a broken console that was never tested lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course since they never intend to open it I guess it doesn't matter lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm that listing is marked brand new
Jul 2, 2018 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're lying then
Jul 2, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't call it lying. I think it was a Dreamcast that was NIB, they're just dumb and pulled it out which basically ruins half the value. They probably think there's no difference between being opened with the box, and being NIB
Jul 2, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's just CiB now lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Complete in Box)
Jul 2, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't own any game related stuff NiB but I do own a lot of CiB lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I have a few PS1 games that are CIB, but no NIB ones
Jul 2, 2018 4:42 PM - Coto: https://analyt.co.uk/blog/big-data-sucks.html lol
Jul 2, 2018 4:42 PM - Coto: this is pretty much all my linkedin contacts evangelizing big-data as something amazing
Jul 2, 2018 4:43 PM - Coto: (they are mostly business consultants)
Jul 2, 2018 4:49 PM - Coto: meanwhile in Chile: innovative people will prefer emotional intelligence over knowledge and coding, over analitical and "anti-social" people. While it's a plus, Good luck with that on IT and running on software development
Jul 2, 2018 4:50 PM - Coto: what background these standards come from, studies or the likes. I haven't seen one, except a quote from a local newspaper and twitter. You heard it, twitter
Jul 2, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oDiRfJ5ZEUY?t=1563
Jul 2, 2018 5:24 PM - DinohScene: yo Coto!
Jul 2, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fT3grHBZCOk?t=1830 best PS4 game ever! lol
Jul 2, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That looks like an early PS2 game lol
Jul 2, 2018 6:03 PM - Joe88: ps1, launch ps2 games looked better
Jul 2, 2018 6:05 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM523jjrvf4
Jul 2, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had paid 10 bucks for that on the PS4 I would be so mad.. I wonder how many copies it sold? lol
Jul 2, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was a free PSN monthly game? lol
Jul 2, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And they just put the 9.99 price tag on it like "Your getting 10 dollars worth of free game this month on PSN!!!" lol
Jul 2, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSN Plus or what ever it is.
Jul 2, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, none of the PS+ games are _that_ bad lol
Jul 2, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, replaced the battery cable in the Crapbook pro, and no change so far.
Jul 2, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that could also be because my charger is just a 60W charger, when this one needs an 85W one
Jul 2, 2018 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ordered an 85W one, that should be here sometime this week
Jul 2, 2018 6:46 PM - DinohScene: I should replace the battery in me iBook ;')
Jul 2, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I will say though, despite requiring have to take the entire damn thing apart to replace that cable, it was surprisingly easy to do
Jul 2, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It wasn't like, annoyingly complex or anything
Jul 2, 2018 6:49 PM - DinohScene: yeh, had to disassemble me entire iBook as well when replacing the HDD
Jul 2, 2018 6:49 PM - DinohScene: soon have to do it all over again
Jul 2, 2018 6:49 PM - DinohScene: bloody mSATA to IDE drive
Jul 2, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.mrlovenstein.com/comic/994#comic 
Jul 2, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FL92uiY.jpg
Jul 2, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got a Acer Core2Duo laptop... I need to find a cord for lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://society6.com/product/ode-aux-poils-pubiens_framed-print?sku=s6-9340739p21a12v65a13v54
Jul 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that lady seems excited lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what the QR code from the hidden bit goes to 
Jul 2, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom we need to get into art... like I could make at least 10 of those a day lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:03 PM - Veho: She likes big trunks and she cannot lie.
Jul 2, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What Acer you get Psi?
Jul 2, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let me check lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something shit, of course, cuz Acer ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 7:04 PM - Veho: My shout and Tom's shout rhyme.
Jul 2, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 2, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aspire something or other lol have to look up the model number
Jul 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215869
Jul 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was a core2duo  whelp time to throw it in the trash
Jul 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So definitely shit then lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Radeon-HD-4250.29664.0.html Lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, I guess
Jul 2, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How much you pay for it?
Jul 2, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, could definitely be worse!
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's missing like the F5 key and no cord lol so really don't know if it even works
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could've like, paid $5 for it!
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like* even
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WTF Google keyboard
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stop
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehe
Jul 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has HDMI out so maybe I can turn it into something useful lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would make a fine TV box I suppose lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DDR3 RAM hmmm I don't think I have any of those sticks so there goes that idea lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com.au/Aspire-AS5251-1513-Compatible-Adapter-Charger/dp/B00IGWZ0D6 Jesus lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cords are expensive lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's Amazon.com.au lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AS5251-1513-AS5253-BZ493-AS5253-BZ656-AS5253-BZ692-V5-571P-6866/dp/B00Q8QFKEQ better lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will roll the dice on 10 bucks for a toy lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 41 I was getting ready to strip the RAM and hard drive out and toss it lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well found a cord that works for it, but it says "No bootable media detected" so I have some spare 360 160GB hard drives laying around doing nothing... lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to attempt a USB boot with Windows 10 see if that will install for the lulz
Jul 2, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow going slow today, like 30% done of the download of Windows 10
Jul 2, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: KMS is like 20 minutes left and it just stopped... lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: so i bought a gamecube
Jul 2, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: first model, with the serial 2 port lol
Jul 2, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Jul 2, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did anything even use that port on the Gamecube? Lo
Jul 2, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know Serial 1 is for the broadband adapter
Jul 2, 2018 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the parallel port is for the GBA player
Jul 2, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: nope
Jul 2, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: totally useless port
Jul 2, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: i think there are some dev tools that use it or some shit that ain't for me
Jul 2, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: maybe someone makes a flashcart for this port? lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: 60 bucks, everything official including the controller
Jul 2, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: and the nifty 2 year warranty, if the lazer dies, they probably will get it repaired for me
Jul 2, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: but it's in great condition
Jul 2, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: the fan has tiny bits of dust but seems like it was not used a lot
Jul 2, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: seems the console was sold to that cex in jun this year, sited there for 1 month lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: which i believe its a good sign? its not there sitted for 10 years lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it could've still sat in someone's closet before they were just like "eh lets sell this piece of garbage"
Jul 2, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: which is a good sign, almost new ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: vintage
Jul 2, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: btw
Jul 2, 2018 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, sitting in a closet is probably just as bad as sitting on a shelf in CEX lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: how do i know if this thing is chipped?
Jul 2, 2018 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's probably not
Jul 2, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: tom, in cex it would stay in the sun lol, i seen some "retro games" stores in the other side of the country, with a big display of discolored games and consoles in the front ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: today i had to go to the airport
Jul 2, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: seen one store like that
Jul 2, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: they had ps2 games really discolored for staying the sun forever in the front of the store
Jul 2, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: it puzzled me how the store dude didn't gave a damn lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: huuu btw
Jul 2, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: didn't gamecubne had some special type screws?
Jul 2, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're like Gamebit screws or something
Jul 2, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: seems like this one was opened
Jul 2, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: normal screws in it
Jul 2, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: so, maybe modchip?
Jul 2, 2018 8:16 PM - DinohScene: yeh, GCN has gamebit
Jul 2, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that explains the no boot lol no hard drive.
Jul 2, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: dinoh every one of them?
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: how do i check for a modchip without opening and without a burned disc? shops are closed to get a mini disc
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: dont have out of region game either :c
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - DinohScene: ehhhh
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - DinohScene: XenoGC has a status LED
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL4f27m7vBw
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: for you Psi
Jul 2, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: is it visible dinoh?
Jul 2, 2018 8:19 PM - DinohScene: should be able to look through the vents and see the LED blink
Jul 2, 2018 8:19 PM - DinohScene: atleast, on booting games.
Jul 2, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: isn't there a key combo thbat shows the modchip version or menu or something?
Jul 2, 2018 8:19 PM - DinohScene: XenoGC is nothing but a drive chip
Jul 2, 2018 8:19 PM - DinohScene: patches the DVD drive
Jul 2, 2018 8:19 PM - DinohScene: others are BIOS chips
Jul 2, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: if i burn a mini disc, do i need some special patch or burn setting slike the ps2?
Jul 2, 2018 8:20 PM - DinohScene: not that I know of.. 2.4x speed is what I used
Jul 2, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: i remember the ps2 needed some kind of patch to trick the drive
Jul 2, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: or something like that
Jul 2, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: i think it had to trick the ps2 drive into thinking it was a dvd video
Jul 2, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're likely thinking of ESR patcher
Jul 2, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: yes
Jul 2, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think was only required for FreeMCBoot stuff, not modchips
Jul 2, 2018 8:23 PM - DinohScene: I don't bother with chips for cube, now that we got easy disc sploits
Jul 2, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: ho lol i forgot i got pkmn colloseum, which can be used for xploit
Jul 2, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: and the cex had a a cheap lowest storage memory card which i could had bought to use for it <.<
Jul 2, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: aww what a bore
Jul 2, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: gameucube uses another type of power suply than the wii, the port almost looks the same
Jul 2, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh now all you need is a mod chip and some of those mini DVD's or a big case that accepts full sized DVD's lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Er migles lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn Alzheimers lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:27 PM - DinohScene: got a Xeno in a cube but eh, disc exploits are better
Jul 2, 2018 8:28 PM - DinohScene: yay Swiss and SDGecko
Jul 2, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.modchipcentral.com/store/xeno-gc-gamecube-modchip.html migles it looks like a WiiKey lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh quick question... lol Are Xbox 360 hard drives normal hard drives?
Jul 2, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I just tried one in this laptop and it was booting to the PXE thing but now when I turn it on nothing.
Jul 2, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it is are borked
Jul 2, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a special partition set IIRC, but it should be fine if you just reformat
Jul 2, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It might need to be cleaned with Diskpart though
Jul 2, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: the xbox drive was not designed to be upgraded right? thats why i always hear all about thesse issues with the xbox hdd?
Jul 2, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: reseat RAM and Hard drive and it works now even booting from the USB so far so good lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles the only thing I know for sure is someone told me you can't go over 1TB with the 360 because that was the largest drive MS used internally or something
Jul 2, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But USB drives can be larger?
Jul 2, 2018 8:45 PM - Flame: hows goodwill today; psio
Jul 2, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL4f27m7vBw
Jul 2, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 118GB's and it's installing fine lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: flame got a gamecube
Jul 2, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you can go above 1TB with RGH
Jul 2, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol that sounds insane
Jul 2, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jbye yeah I think RGH lets you do almost what ever you want lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:48 PM - Flame: congrats migles.... ill give you tree fidy for it :S
Jul 2, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: why do i want a tree?
Jul 2, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: is it christmass?
Jul 2, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: is fiddy a fish?
Jul 2, 2018 8:49 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4C96ZTJIhU
Jul 2, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: get your own god what?
Jul 2, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: *goddamn
Jul 2, 2018 8:50 PM - Flame: you gonna hack it?
Jul 2, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/aS5XhcI
Jul 2, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: here
Jul 2, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: i think yes flame
Jul 2, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: maybe put a chip i nit
Jul 2, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: *in it
Jul 2, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: tomorrow i am gonna get a mini dvd and try a disc exploit
Jul 2, 2018 8:52 PM - Flame: lol @ the link
Jul 2, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember on my launch Wii I have the WiiKey and I was able to put like 4-5 GC games on one disk and play those 
Jul 2, 2018 8:52 PM - migles: poor putas
Jul 2, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might buy a BC Wii and do that again lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: psio with a BC gamedcube you can just load from usb drive with softmod
Jul 2, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: *BC wii
Jul 2, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but then you need the drive formatted to FAT32?
Jul 2, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doesn't work with NTFS?
Jul 2, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: yeah sadly,. you require the first partition as fat32
Jul 2, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: i believe
Jul 2, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: you can just use a usb stick anyway, most do work
Jul 2, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: there are people with issues in some sticks, but i used mine just fine
Jul 2, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just burned like 3-4 full sized DVD's that hold most of the GC games anyone would want to play lol
Jul 2, 2018 8:57 PM - migles: put them into the trash ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: get a 1tb or even 500GB HDD and put wii and gamecube games
Jul 2, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: wii games have no problem in a fat32 drive as well, can be split
Jul 2, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: the only thing that annoys me in the wii, is the fact the gamecube folder has to be "games" in root
Jul 2, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: not sure if that requirement was removed
Jul 2, 2018 9:00 PM - migles: but if you wanted to use that modified gamecube bios in the wii (dios mios) you had to put the games in a folder "games"
Jul 2, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: which it was called NGC games or just NGC..
Jul 2, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: *i wish it was called
Jul 2, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: ANYWAY
Jul 2, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: first time i try a gamecube controller
Jul 2, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: THIS IS DAMN WEIRD
Jul 2, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: lol the c stick is smaller than the direction stick
Jul 2, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get you some WaveBirds migles 
Jul 2, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like them lol
Jul 2, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: aren't they expensive as hell?
Jul 2, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: weirdly the gamecube controller cord is short compared to some other stuff
Jul 2, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/Azsiwtr.jpg
Jul 2, 2018 9:46 PM - Veho: Remaining charge is calculated based on the current voltage versus the maximum (allowed) voltage of the battery.
Jul 2, 2018 9:46 PM - Veho: So technically, those are Chinese _chargers_.
Jul 2, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: do those batteries voltage goes up and down based in the charge?
Jul 2, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: the NI MH AA batteries don't do that..
Jul 2, 2018 9:54 PM - Veho: Yes they do.
Jul 2, 2018 9:54 PM - Veho: The curve is not as steep as with some other types but all batteries lose voltage as they discharge.
Jul 2, 2018 9:55 PM - Veho: SCIENCE, BITCH: http://madscientisthut.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/Rayovac50ma1.jpg
Jul 2, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho science us up!
Jul 2, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and yeah migles they are I got 4 of them but I bought them like a week after the Wii came out and they where on clearance brand new for some reason lol
Jul 2, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 4 brand new in the packages for like 80 bucks or something
Jul 2, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I think they are like 50 bucks each used?
Jul 2, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh looking at ebay a little less depending on condition and crap lol
Jul 2, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: psio want to sell one for 30 bucks?
Jul 2, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: i could use one, but heh, i am ok with cable
Jul 2, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine would be CiB 
Jul 2, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a Wavebird controller, but can't for the life of me find the wireless adapter for it 
Jul 2, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom they sell them now lol
Jul 2, 2018 10:01 PM - migles: wasn't there a new hdmi adaptor for the gamecube that fryed gamecubes?
Jul 2, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/OFFICIAL-OEM-ORIGINAL-GENUINE-NINTENDO-GAMECUBE-WAVEBIRD-RECEIVER-NO-CONTROLLER-/173391108681
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: 25 bucks damn
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: i see people trying to sell the normal controllers for 30 bucks
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fried them? Hmmm I heard about some sort of frame capture thing that was getting fried but some systems but I don't recall HDMI adapters frying systems?
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that it's not possible I guess?
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do need to get some controllers for my Gamecube
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus a power cable lol
Jul 2, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered though, for now anwyays
Jul 2, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: psio, there was this new adaptor that came out like last year or 2 years ago, dont recall when but it is recent
Jul 2, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: plugged into the gamecube digital out
Jul 2, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: but if you unplugged it the wrong way while the console was on, it would short the thing and gamecube was gone
Jul 2, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that's not nice lol
Jul 2, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I remember now Metal Jesus complaining about tripping on a cord and it fried his system or something
Jul 2, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: yeah that's what i am talking about psio
Jul 2, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: i think they fixed that in a second revision
Jul 2, 2018 10:05 PM - LittleFlame: my gc has been fine since childhood
Jul 2, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: but i am not sure
Jul 2, 2018 10:05 PM - LittleFlame: I used to tug on my controller so it survived a fair few drops
Jul 2, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: this was the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvd-73clV6E
Jul 2, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: its funny how he put the console down into the floor and then blames the device for killing the console xD
Jul 2, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: he has a reason, i mean, yeah if you shaked the device while the thing was on, or the device was badly done...
Jul 2, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: but still
Jul 2, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: wow 100 bucks
Jul 2, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: thats too damn high
Jul 2, 2018 10:08 PM - migles: i was hopint it was like 30 bucks
Jul 2, 2018 10:09 PM - migles: but damn, 100 i rather just suck out the official cables
Jul 2, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so nice the new Windows 10 setup thing with cortana is voice controlled and it actually works lol
Jul 2, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: psiuo
Jul 2, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: what about privacy :c
Jul 2, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles no such thing anymore sadly
Jul 2, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv6UaHZxUys
Jul 2, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: awesome story about the gizmondo
Jul 2, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: *gizmondo
Jul 2, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: or better: jizzmondo ;O;
Jul 2, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles yes there was https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvd-73clV6E
Jul 2, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol that sounds insane
Jul 2, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: your kind of insane, amirite? 
Jul 2, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed! lol
Jul 2, 2018 11:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K6J3LM6.mp4
Jul 2, 2018 11:49 PM - Flame: ouch
Jul 3, 2018 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 girls 1 concussion lol
Jul 3, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tf2As_AQ6s
Jul 3, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ashens-and-the-polybius-heist-youtube/coming_soon
Jul 3, 2018 1:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YChsUmv
Jul 3, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was an awful awful movie
Jul 3, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone involved should feel bad lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:46 AM - Veho: Really? Read some of the reactions to the new TMNT moveis and you'd think the old movies were the best thing that ever happened.
Jul 3, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate them all equally lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The animated TV show was OK the comics where probably the best before they went color lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nsBcK3Z.jpg
Jul 3, 2018 1:51 AM - Veho: LOL
Jul 3, 2018 1:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8xAi6
Jul 3, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wow just a hammer and a screw driver is all you need and the screw driver is only if you want the juice lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X3YMGQg
Jul 3, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aZwECYE yeessss!
Jul 3, 2018 2:01 AM - Veho: Neymar's theme song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsXEbqS7cpE
Jul 3, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VcMtWY4
Jul 3, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/84SMtwa.jpg
Jul 3, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LXIyZb8.jpg
Jul 3, 2018 2:07 AM - Veho: You mean you don't use cocaine instead of talcum powder when you're getting into your latex suit?
Jul 3, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 3, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0UJrH4U.jpg
Jul 3, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehehehe
Jul 3, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MfIIdTg.jpg I imagine for me it's more along the lines of "Jesus that's the 3rd one this week that killed themselves...."
Jul 3, 2018 2:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X61NWy5.jpg
Jul 3, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BnJ2cjg
Jul 3, 2018 2:33 AM - Veho: I don't believe any of those.
Jul 3, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I did laugh lol
Jul 3, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gIHoPZY
Jul 3, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlcfEt-evDk
Jul 3, 2018 3:16 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwZiodYwXoc
Jul 3, 2018 3:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3bLE3lF.mp4
Jul 3, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that Nailed it show is 10 out 10 hilarious
Jul 3, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching season 2 now lol
Jul 3, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/cemu-update-vulkan-support/amp/
Jul 3, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat Cemu getting a boost


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 4, 2018)

Jul 3, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amaericans only contest this time sorry all my other friends  https://gleam.io/mJzH5/national-cut-the-cord-day-giveaway
Jul 3, 2018 4:54 AM - AsPika2219: VBA-M version 2.1.0 was updated! http://vba-m.com/
Jul 3, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Jul 3, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite VBA emulatir
Jul 3, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er GBA lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:32 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHQr0HCIN2w
Jul 3, 2018 5:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3Tf2As_AQ6s
Jul 3, 2018 6:02 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how legit this is http://papasocial.com/youtube/youtube-subscribers/
Jul 3, 2018 6:21 AM - Localhorst86: kenethk, ask yourself: how often do you subscribe to new channels due to "marketing" or "targeting" techniques outside of youtubes "recommended" section?
Jul 3, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: If I see a channel I like it's that simple lol but some channels actually do this
Jul 3, 2018 8:17 AM - Localhorst86: do what?
Jul 3, 2018 8:17 AM - Localhorst86: advertise somewhere else?
Jul 3, 2018 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In spite of it saying it's not bots... It's probably bots lol
Jul 3, 2018 11:13 AM - Localhorst86: organic bots, lol
Jul 3, 2018 11:16 AM - migles: cheese
Jul 3, 2018 11:17 AM - migles: i got ripped by china mafia
Jul 3, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/bhRuoXB
Jul 3, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: this thing only has 1 disc
Jul 3, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: 2x is the speed
Jul 3, 2018 11:26 AM - T-hug: lol
Jul 3, 2018 11:27 AM - T-hug: I remember buying verbatims in bulk in 360 days for backups and everyone wanted the singapore manufactured ones as they were better quality than the chinese ones
Jul 3, 2018 11:27 AM - migles: hey the hug, your blue color is different?
Jul 3, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: or is just mye eyes
Jul 3, 2018 11:28 AM - T-hug: yeah my colour is unique as im a special snowflake
Jul 3, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: yeah i bought this just to test my gamecube
Jul 3, 2018 11:28 AM - T-hug: more greyish
Jul 3, 2018 11:28 AM - T-hug: mauve
Jul 3, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: but is your color different than before? seems kinda more pale than normal
Jul 3, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: sheet this costed me 3 bucks in the local china store
Jul 3, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: i totally tought there where 2
Jul 3, 2018 11:29 AM - migles: *they were
Jul 3, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: i am pissed
Jul 3, 2018 11:31 AM - migles: didn't wanted to drive to the next town dollar store <.<
Jul 3, 2018 11:31 AM - migles: ho wait, why do i call it dollar store?
Jul 3, 2018 11:32 AM - migles: i live in fucking EU, it's a 1 euro store
Jul 3, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: weird, i burned the game, windows things the disc is gree
Jul 3, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: *is free
Jul 3, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: maybe its cuz gamecube format
Jul 3, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: the Triads got you good migles
Jul 3, 2018 11:43 AM - migles: shit
Jul 3, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: either the drive needs tweaking, or this dvd won't work
Jul 3, 2018 12:03 PM - Flame: which drive? your GameCube one
Jul 3, 2018 12:04 PM - migles: yes
Jul 3, 2018 12:04 PM - migles: i remember reading something that gamecubes need the lazer tweaked
Jul 3, 2018 12:04 PM - migles: but i think that only applied to when you install a modchip
Jul 3, 2018 12:05 PM - Flame: doesnt sound good migles
Jul 3, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: heh i made a thread, nothing important anyway
Jul 3, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: i plan to use the gamecube mostly for gamecube player so
Jul 3, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: i am enjoying this console
Jul 3, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: but the gamecube main menu is so fucking annoying
Jul 3, 2018 12:08 PM - Flame: have you brought a gamecube player yet?
Jul 3, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: nope but will soon
Jul 3, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: nothing special or that i am worried about
Jul 3, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: but damn, just checked the price for the broadband adapter, this console everything is expensive as fuck
Jul 3, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: component cable for 300
Jul 3, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: or maybe more nowadays
Jul 3, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: broadband adapter for 30-40
Jul 3, 2018 12:11 PM - migles: at least the memory cards seem cheap
Jul 3, 2018 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think there'd be a lot of cheapo third party component cables for the GC
Jul 3, 2018 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But IIRC the encoder for component is actually in the cable, not the console lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it got reversed engineered at some point a few years ago, but you still don't see any third party chinese knockoffs
Jul 3, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: tom
Jul 3, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: you got this
Jul 3, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/04/hardware_review_gamecube_hdmi_adapter_-_gc_video_plug_n_play_3_0
Jul 3, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: but 99 bucks ;_;
Jul 3, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: it plugs into the digital out port
Jul 3, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: anyway probably this dvd-rw disc i got is not compatible
Jul 3, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: i can't seem to make it work
Jul 3, 2018 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $99 beats $300 lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But at that point you might as well get a Wii
Jul 3, 2018 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got like $5 component cables for that lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:54 PM - Flame: lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: yeah i have a wii with the component cables for it
Jul 3, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: my tv doesn't support 240p trough it ;O;
Jul 3, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: if i want to play VC or some special games i need the standart cable lol
Jul 3, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: i am thinking what to do in terms of mod in this gamecube
Jul 3, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: disc exploit is a pain the the ass
Jul 3, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: damn, the ps2 had it better with the freemcboot
Jul 3, 2018 1:58 PM - migles: not to mention this dvd disc doesn't work in it, i am not going to bother getting more discs and try if they are compatible
Jul 3, 2018 2:01 PM - migles: i just want like 3 games, might just buy them
Jul 3, 2018 2:05 PM - DinohScene: hey migs
Jul 3, 2018 2:05 PM - DinohScene: mind doing 1 thing for me?
Jul 3, 2018 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft, typical GBATemp staff, gets his powers for a couple weeks and he's already asking for sexual favors of the poor members ;O;
Jul 3, 2018 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 3, 2018 2:43 PM - Chary: lol
Jul 3, 2018 3:38 PM - DinohScene: Shhh Tom! Stop ruining things for me!
Jul 3, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know what the Nvidia RMA department is? My case has been refered there lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know what an RMA is (return merchandise authorization) but the department sounds annoying... lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XLeJkzB.gifv  oooowwww and super dumb lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Joe88: Sounds like you will have to send them back the deffetive item
Jul 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 yeah I did a case for the PSU for my Shield TV the buzzing sound is getting worse.
Jul 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the other times I tried to RMA controllers with no receipt they said no... but I read something on the forum about the PSU's being defective so they don't require it for those for some reason.
Jul 3, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always thought buzzing sound was like no biggie, but it is getting worse and now is pretty warm to the touch so it seems like a fire hazard lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: dins, what you wish for?
Jul 3, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles is a genie in a bottle  lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: I'm in the mood to help you though You ain't never had a friend like me
Jul 3, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: lend me your sexy girl cousing flame
Jul 3, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: *cousin
Jul 3, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: i am kite confused what you guys talking about
Jul 3, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QFlLybox4To?t=20
Jul 3, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsKLvzNT7E0 Cool new Punching Weight 
Jul 3, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: ho shit
Jul 3, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: i watched thoose movies
Jul 3, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: so after 1 year and 6 months
Jul 3, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: i believe i will get my ps3 back
Jul 3, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: the thing is, i already quit from the playstation stuff
Jul 3, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: so i will have a paper weight in my house that i won't use
Jul 3, 2018 4:39 PM - Flame: your ps3? what happened to it?
Jul 3, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: yellow light
Jul 3, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: sent to repair shop, they didn't do shit
Jul 3, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: sent to another repair shop in the other side of the country trough the mail, console arrived damaged
Jul 3, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: with a hole in the box
Jul 3, 2018 4:41 PM - Flame: does the Portugal mail service have a thing against you?
Jul 3, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: i asked the shop to see what they could do
Jul 3, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: they left the box abanonded in the corner until i did got there to check it for myself
Jul 3, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: which i did yesterday, had to go into the airport
Jul 3, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: the damage was just a crack lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: in 2 weeks i will get the console back, very likely repaired
Jul 3, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: apparently they do flame lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: hack it migles
Jul 3, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: i am still salty over the bullshit they did with my m3 flashcart :c
Jul 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: play all the games
Jul 3, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: it was already hacked flame
Jul 3, 2018 4:43 PM - migles: i still have the 1tb external hdd for it
Jul 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: D:
Jul 3, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: what was the problem with it?
Jul 3, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: the thing is, when the first shop couldn't fix the yellow light of death, and the mail had damaged my ps3 i just quit from caring about it
Jul 3, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: so it was left in the shop over a year lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: but fuck, the shop dudes stopped replying my messages, i tought they just stole it
Jul 3, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: or sold it in pieces lol
Jul 3, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: 5:44 PM - Flame: what was the problem with it?
Jul 3, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: flame what?
Jul 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: i mean; was a problem with the GPU, CPU, motherboard?
Jul 3, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: yellow light of dead
Jul 3, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: pretty much needs reball
Jul 3, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: its a first model ps3 with BC
Jul 3, 2018 5:01 PM - DinohScene: YLOD needs reball
Jul 3, 2018 5:01 PM - DinohScene: only permanent solution
Jul 3, 2018 5:05 PM - Coto: I think those models (first gen) had lead free solder
Jul 3, 2018 5:05 PM - Coto: and that means: they suicide earlier
Jul 3, 2018 5:07 PM - Coto: "Why is this bad, you might ask? Because the lead-free solder is much more brittle, and when it's frequently re-heated and cooled by a console's processors, it starts to crack. When the motherboard warps due to prolonged heat exposure, this can cause the connections between the GPU and the motherboard to break, resulting in the red rings of death on the Xbox 360 or the YLOD"
Jul 3, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 20GB model still works fine  lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it's 500GB's now
Jul 3, 2018 5:08 PM - Coto: a permanent workaround I did was to do the fan mod, so through a potentiometer, i'd give the fans full power
Jul 3, 2018 5:09 PM - Coto: by doing that I kept the unit 1 year, of daily use (given to a relative)
Jul 3, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT8--F5EDpo Great video game music! 
Jul 3, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto one thing I have been told is that replacing the PSU can lower temps a LOT but looks complex and I hate messing with power supplies.
Jul 3, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad it couldn't just be bypassed and use like an external power brick.
Jul 3, 2018 5:11 PM - Coto: yeah pretty much. the slim 120G (1st gen slim ps3) did suffer from PSU issues
Jul 3, 2018 5:11 PM - Coto: so the fan mod really did justice, and iirc a ps3 dev, said the bios voltages were tweaked to never fully utilize the fans til 90c
Jul 3, 2018 5:13 PM - Coto: I remember 5 years ago unbricking my PS3 because I messed up the current FW, which was stored on a separate chip
Jul 3, 2018 5:16 PM - Coto: the SYSCON had a later string OFW, so re-signing the current OFW at the time, by using the same OFW version string, that did the trick
Jul 3, 2018 5:17 PM - Coto: I think there's that guide I wrote somewhere here... lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds super familiar
Jul 3, 2018 5:17 PM - Coto: I remember giving that info to guys who "unlocked" ps3s and they were able to recover over 130 units
Jul 3, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I read a lot of stuff even if I don't immediately have use for the information lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:18 PM - Coto: they gave me nor flashers as a thankyou
Jul 3, 2018 5:19 PM - Coto: and that right there is where I became a console developer lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol better you than me, I am still sitting here looking at Python crap lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:21 PM - Coto: nah i ain't better than anyone, im just happy to spend my time on things I know I can help with
Jul 3, 2018 5:21 PM - Coto: ( :
Jul 3, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love to make things, but I start like 100 projects and never finish. Closest I ever got was some cool scripts for Diablo II bots lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:23 PM - Coto: i'd suggest you look at the work of redguy's : https://github.com/RedGuyyyy/sd2snes
Jul 3, 2018 5:23 PM - Coto: your skillz will improve
Jul 3, 2018 5:24 PM - Coto: bc that's verilog, an emulator layer and SoC usual unix routines (at least Xilinx part)
Jul 3, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That MSU1 looks like an amazing chip
Jul 3, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there will be an MSU2 lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0  I guess this could be sort of an MSU2 lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:25 PM - Coto: being a snes dev (as well), I can say, the MSU1 engineering helped as base for the superfx and the sa-1 in sd2snes
Jul 3, 2018 5:25 PM - Coto: because the MSU1 holds the whole reverse engineering documents for embedding a co processor, entirely by software to hardware
Jul 3, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: sd2snes has superfx support now?
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - Coto: so if you glue the emulator layer, to the above logic, you get the emu core in hardware
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - Coto: yeah
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, was updated a couple months ago Jdbye
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly SA-1 support will be added in the future as well
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes SA-1 is the one i want
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: super mario rpg is the shit
Jul 3, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that i'm buying a sd2snes but maybe some of this will trickle down to the super nt
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the one thing stopping me from just buying the SD2SNES
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: super nt is cheaper anyway 
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could just get the Super Everdrive and Super Mario RPG for cheaper lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like a better buy
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Coto: i can say, the sa-1 is trickier to add than super fx
Jul 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Coto: because of hardware timings
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh i thought super fx was the most complex
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Coto: the super fx has a register the snes cpu always poll for, when the super fx is busy
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: because it's always the slowest to emulate
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Coto: the sa-1 is more "integrated" to snes cpu since they are about the same
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it is independent of the snes cpu though
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's kinda like emulating dual CPU
Jul 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Coto: not so much
Jul 3, 2018 5:30 PM - Coto: the sa-1 has dma writes to some memory regions
Jul 3, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has separate ram too
Jul 3, 2018 5:30 PM - Coto: and the timing there is tricky
Jul 3, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make a Pi for the SNES cart thing like that NES Pi one lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: like a dual CPU setup would
Jul 3, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: and run n64 games on snes
Jul 3, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 3, 2018 5:31 PM - Coto: the super fx just executes commands while the snes cpu runs the interrupt vectors waiting for super fx status
Jul 3, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm i wish the super nt had a fancy interface for the jailbreak firmware
Jul 3, 2018 5:32 PM - Coto: that's entirely less demanding to bus activity, more so the sa-1 handling commands between snes cpu timings
Jul 3, 2018 5:33 PM - Coto: fyi
Jul 3, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: something like the snes classic but retro styled
Jul 3, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause that's one thing i really like about snes classic
Jul 3, 2018 5:35 PM - Coto: so psi, give it a read
Jul 3, 2018 5:35 PM - Coto: ; )
Jul 3, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: super nt interface feels a lot like zsnes
Jul 3, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: aesthetically it fits but its so basic
Jul 3, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am reading it over lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ZSNES I used for years, I loved that one lol
Jul 3, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The snow they added at some point was really cool
Jul 3, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeey the Goodwill I bought my SNES from actually shipped it today
Jul 3, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not 2 weeks from now like usual
Jul 3, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10
Jul 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow Tom now just pray it arrives in one piece lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My one 360 arrives less than whole lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: arrived lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my experience with Goodwill shipping is very mixed some of them shipped fast and some I had to ask for them to ship it.
Jul 3, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, it's a SNES, it's a pretty hearty console lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No real moving parts and all that
Jul 3, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the 360 I got had the box smashed in and managed to smash a corner of the 360 lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "WTF... it say fragile on it..." lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Fragile hmmm probably some country in Europe" UPS guy probably.
Jul 3, 2018 6:11 PM - Depravo: He thought the box was full of those little idiots that sing and dance under a rock.
Jul 3, 2018 6:11 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_zsz_MlVvI
Jul 3, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news everyone! I can fart around until the 18th... my posting has been delayed lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was supposed to wear a gun to work tonight... lol They waited long enough to tell me I wasn't working tonight lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I used to watch that show as a kid lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think when I was like 10 or 12? I can't remember... all I can remember is I kind of hated it because I was usually up half the night working out how to beat some NES games and my friend would blast that shit in the morning....
Jul 3, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back then we had to beat the games on our own with no walk through lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: Back in my day walkthroughs were printed books you had to buy.
Jul 3, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: back in my day walkthroughs were some magical thing my dad could get for me using the power of the internets
Jul 3, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho Nintendo Power was just a legend 
Jul 3, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: back when dialup was the new hot thing and all the walkthroughs were in .txt format
Jul 3, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had the subscription but they never printed the maps until like 2 months after the game came out  lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: because they had to be
Jul 3, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if we even had nintendo power here
Jul 3, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it would have been an awesome thing to have
Jul 3, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol dial up didn't come here until like the PS1 era for reals.
Jul 3, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: club nintendo magazine used to be a thing here though
Jul 3, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was a free magazine and you would sometimes find it at game stores
Jul 3, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it was a yearly thing
Jul 3, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had the Players Advantage Handbook or what ever it was
Jul 3, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i guess that gave me a taste of what the nintendo power magazine would have been like
Jul 3, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Official-Nintendo-Players-Howard-Phillips/dp/999832369X
Jul 3, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best Book back then
Jul 3, 2018 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheat code/tips and tricks section
Jul 3, 2018 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: game reviews
Jul 3, 2018 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: and even a thing where you could send in a picture of your highscore to be featured in the magazine's highscore list (or was that another magazine?)
Jul 3, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Before the internet made Magazines obsolete as hell lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a certain charm to magazines that you don't get reading stuff online
Jul 3, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's not great for news since it won't be news by the time the magazine gets to you
Jul 3, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Kids reads magazine, other kid laughs at him and shows him the Youtube video review and walk through"
Jul 3, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a magazine subscription but it's a free magazine
Jul 3, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they send out 2-4 times a year not sure
Jul 3, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: not even any ads in it
Jul 3, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's really cool what they're doing
Jul 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real JDbye I had the first 50 or so issues of all the magazines, I am kicking myself because late 90's I threw them all out.
Jul 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth so much money now lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it talks about roleplaying, card games, board games, video games and other geeky stuff
Jul 3, 2018 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it must be costing them a lot of money to keep sending out magazines for free and they've been doing this for many years
Jul 3, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye if you got in on this deal here and got Nintendo power the first issue it came with Dragon Warrior for free, I loved that game lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: :o
Jul 3, 2018 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's dragon quest right
Jul 3, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes it changed names for some reason
Jul 3, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why but what ever you still got to fight slimes lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need to play the older dragon quest games
Jul 3, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have tried dragon quest warriors and i think i tried DQ9
Jul 3, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i tried monsters joker
Jul 3, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: but didnt get hooked
Jul 3, 2018 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4-6 on DS are on my backlog
Jul 3, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: http://pitchblack.thecomicseries.com/images/comics/8ff76224603720c736ff4688265f15942083893664.png
Jul 3, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: my response to that question would have been "huh? oh sorry i was distracted"
Jul 3, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure Dragon Quest VIII for the PS2 is in your list 
Jul 3, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So good
Jul 3, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Jul 3, 2018 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was not but i added it
Jul 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my opinion 8 on the PS2 and 9 on the DS are the two best lol
Jul 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: 8 also available on the 3DS.
Jul 3, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't played that one Depravo how is it? The Android version is good too but missing the voice acting on the PS2 version lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:01 PM - Depravo: Haven't played much of it but not a bad port, considering.
Jul 3, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3DS one added some QOL stuff, but also looks and sounds worse than the PS2 one (apparently)
Jul 3, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you never played the PS2 one, than the 3DS one is probably the one to play
Jul 3, 2018 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i think someone suggested 8 to me which is why im surprised it wasnt on my list
Jul 3, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: http://pitchblack.thecomicseries.com/images/comics/53f04b58ed1791648b03b8145d0a9ee31593744717.png
Jul 3, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 3, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://menu.wendys.com/en_US/product/buffalo-ranch-crispy-chicken/ Eating one of these for Breakfast/Lunch lol damn spicey
Jul 3, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spicy even
Jul 3, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: The fact none of those things contains actual buffalo makes me angry.
Jul 3, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA5AD7FE5310 < Man, if I didn't buy that SNES and those games I totally would buy like 2 of those right now 
Jul 3, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that is a great price
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions I bought 3 tickets today lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: They're selling the SNES Mini here for $125. How ripped of are we being?
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win Tom I will buy you some 10TB drives or what ever lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho should be like 79.99 I think?
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So not too terrible?
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's $80 in the US
Jul 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So 45 ripped off
Jul 3, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it's not like $400 for the NES mini lol eBay prices
Jul 3, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: Eh, $80 plus 30% tax...
Jul 3, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: We're getting $20 ripped off.
Jul 3, 2018 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose if you put it that way it's not too bad
Jul 3, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah, I would say it's still worth it at that price because you know how to hack it and add all the SNES games to it 
Jul 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom they have the taxes included there so here would be like 7% on top of the 79.99 (not sure about Michigan)
Jul 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5% there?
Jul 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it was when I left I think... lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In MI it's 6%
Jul 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think if you order from like Amazon you dodge the sales tax?
Jul 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope Psi 
Jul 3, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, not here
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have a warehouse or something here, so they're legally required to charge sales tax
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh so that's how I manage to avoid the taxes lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.mlive.com/lansing-news/index.ssf/2015/09/michiganders_to_pay_more_at_on.html <
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: move to Montana
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No buildings here or something
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: no sales tax
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a big deal though tbh
Jul 3, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom you also pay like income tax too lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i used that trick to get PS Now cheaper
Jul 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida has no income tax but 7% sales tax, so it's kinda cheap here? lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: no income tax holy shit
Jul 3, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: how is that possible
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they have legal weed too
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: why isn't everyone moving there? 
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah nothing you could make a million dollars and pay 0% to Florida now federal yeah they still collect lol
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh wait
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's California
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: federal well then there's still income tax
Jul 3, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida has legal medical now but you gotta be half dead to get it lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably pay ~$6k total in taxes, which includes state and federal income tax, and property taxes
Jul 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Federal applies to everyone in the states though  so like Tom pays the same income tax in Federal as I do but he also pays Michigan a little income tax too.
Jul 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And city income tax as well, but that's like $50 usually lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just got my summer property tax bill a couple days ago, RIP $1,600 lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And now a wife too, poor Tom is paying all the bills
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She pays for groceries and gas for the car
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's about it
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay everything else
Jul 3, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bit Coin took a nose dive too?
Jul 3, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I also make like $6/hr more than she does lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 6600ish right now I remember when it was like 20K lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I haven't been keeping any of my BTC like I usually do cuz it keeps going down
Jul 3, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope I win this... lol http://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
Jul 3, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be like Oprah "Everyone in the shoutbox check under your PM's!!!" Everyone gets some goatse!!!!
Jul 3, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you'll win
Jul 3, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: ...4 dollars
Jul 3, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I only spent 6 dollars in tickets so I would call that a win if I get that much back lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a win if you're not at least doubling your bet
Jul 3, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: IMO
Jul 3, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I get like 1 number no matter how many tickets so anymore I just spend like change on it lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you win 1st prize send me 1m i'll make it worth your while
Jul 3, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here I dug this lose change out of my car... how many tickets can I buy?" lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll invest it in cryptocurrency
Jul 3, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: and pay you back double
Jul 3, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Jackpot is like 250 million, after taxes still gonna be like 150 million
Jul 3, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: shit that's a lot of taxes
Jul 3, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah if I had a spare like 100K or something I would invest in BTC right now
Jul 3, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will end up over 100K eventually per coin.
Jul 3, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: not all of it i hope
Jul 3, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't invest more than half in crypto but put the rest somewhere safer
Jul 3, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah well taxes and they reduce the amount of the pay out if you take a lump sum up front instead of payments
Jul 3, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and at my age I don't know if waiting for 20 years would be worth it lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need a large Swiss bank account and an account in the Cayman Islands and all the usual tax dodges lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pull an Enron lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get like 90 days probation for ripping people off for millions lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dang, estimated delivery for my SNES is Friday.
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's gonna get here before my Repro games do lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can choose to get it in payments?
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: because yes definitely do that
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you can get like
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1m paid out right away and the rest spread out over 20 years
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're set
Jul 3, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1m paid out right away
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you can choose to get it annually or one lump sum
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: then 1m every year
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do a large payment like 20% then like smaller payments over 20 years.
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You get more money but I am old and 20 years is a long time lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's still more than you need
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: and more than you actually have use for
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1m a year
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: is like
Jul 3, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would retire and drowned in retro stuff if I had like 10 million lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: enough to buy all the electronics you could ever want and still get drunk and high every day
Jul 3, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: and eat at restaurants every day
Jul 3, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: and hire someone to do all the stuff around your house so you don't have to
Jul 3, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it kinda depends Jdbye. Some people believe taking the lump sum is the better option, because you can just put half of it into stocks with a steady growth and then earn whatever you lost in taxes back in a few years, vs getting a mil a year instead
Jul 3, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: which will be a much nicer house since that's what the first 1m is for
Jul 3, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.moneycrashers.com/what-to-do-win-lottery/
Jul 3, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that might be true but chances are if you get all the money at once you are going to waste a lot of it
Jul 3, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if you can choose say
Jul 3, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: get half now so you can put it in stocks and still have 1m or more every year for the next 50 years
Jul 3, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the best of both worlds
Jul 3, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but who even gives a fuck about investing in stocks with that much money
Jul 3, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't get to choose how to divide it up, they just give you a % of however much the lottery was per month, which I believe goes up every 10 or 20 years or something
Jul 3, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe to leave behind for your kids
Jul 3, 2018 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO annually is the better choice if you're young, since as you said you can just jerk off and do nothing all day, plus learn to live within that specific per month budget
Jul 3, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you want to make money to leave behind for your kids buy a business or something and put money into it to make it great
Jul 3, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that seems like a better investment than stocks of some random company you have no control over
Jul 3, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: even annually would be like 10m a year
Jul 3, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's like winning the lottery every year
Jul 3, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't even know what to do with 150+m and tbh it would be terrifying to have that much money all at once
Jul 3, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm sure i could take all of it but put half in some kind of fund that only allows me to take out a certain amount every year
Jul 3, 2018 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: give away some, buy a nice house and furniture to go with it and invest the rest
Jul 3, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: whatever's left over of what i put in the fund once i'm dead would go to my family
Jul 3, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: same with everything else
Jul 3, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a pretty boring guy
Jul 3, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause all i can think of to do with that much money is "buy a nice house"
Jul 3, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably put half in a retirement fund, pay off my house, pay off any debt my close family has accrued, and then just let the rest go for monthly expenses and stuff
Jul 3, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing over the top even
Jul 3, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: just a modern house for me and my things and a future family
Jul 3, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of giant annuity for the kids lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't spend
Jul 3, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: like $70m or whatever it was notch spent on his house
Jul 3, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: which ended up making him feel more lonely
Jul 3, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't want a huge space that i could never hope to fill up
Jul 3, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could buy an apartment building and give away apartments to my family though
Jul 3, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice apartments
Jul 3, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a pretty interesting choice actually, I never would have thought of doing it that way
Jul 3, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least the ones who needed it as i'm sure many would prefer to stay where they are
Jul 3, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a nice large house but seriously like 1 mil tops on a home and probably not even that much
Jul 3, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi exactly
Jul 3, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would buy a bunker under my house so like in case of disaster or being robbed lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and here in my city you'd be hard pressed to find anything that costs more than that
Jul 3, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the ones that do cost that much don't really give you any huge benefits other than just being bigger and maybe slightly newer
Jul 3, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it's not gonna save you from being robbed
Jul 3, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if I hide all my old game systems in the bunk I will be safe they can have the artwork and TV's lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless it also doubled as your mancave where you keep all your most prized possessions
Jul 3, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and all your expensive tech
Jul 3, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "He was found dead clutching a copy of NES Zelda...." lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: tbh i would be worried about buying any insanely expensive stuff
Jul 3, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: because you know people are gonna find out that you won the lottery
Jul 3, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: by word of mouth or otherwise
Jul 3, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: people you might not want knowing
Jul 3, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: safest to keep it in a bank
Jul 3, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They would feel stupid once they got away with 200 Chinese TV boxes and Chinese android tablets lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Boss! All that was in the house were these tablets that have weird asian writing on them..."
Jul 3, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 3, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean buy whatever you want but don't spend 1 million on the biggest best anything that can easily be stolen
Jul 3, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: like
Jul 3, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: a PC case made from solid gold
Jul 3, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am too stingy to spend that much money 100 million would last me like 2000 years lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gold plated PC case I could get into lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: or like
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Mr T PC Case lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: a $10m car that sits in your driveway
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it better be locked in an impossible to penetrate basement
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye a fancy car and no license
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: people do that
Jul 3, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if you have no license you can still drive it on private property
Jul 3, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard Tiger woods can't drive and he has a few cars or did lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you have a huge estate or something
Jul 3, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can take joyrides there
Jul 3, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if you have enough money to just buy the city you live in lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cop pulls you over "Sir you can't drive you don't have a license" Be like "Oh no I can... I actually DO own the roads...lol"
Jul 3, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a bad idea
Jul 3, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Also your tesspassing so unless you have a warrant leave my property!" lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean don't do that so you can drive anywhere without a license because that's dangerous
Jul 3, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you'd get extra income
Jul 3, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think you can actually buy a whole city though
Jul 3, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: the government wouldn't sell it
Jul 3, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause they like to be in control
Jul 3, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they passed some laws that make that illegal but I am not sure.... was because coal companies did that
Jul 3, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: like coal mining companies?
Jul 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you would work the mine and be forced to pay rent and buy food from the company and they would leave you with like 25 cents at the end of the week
Jul 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah was long time ago (still mine coal but not so much by hand these days)
Jul 3, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: miners used to work under terrible and unsafe conditions and even these days it's a hazardous occupation i thin
Jul 3, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think
Jul 3, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the companies don't seem to care
Jul 3, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know a few years ago some state or so set a small ghost town up for auction that someone could just buy
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: mining on the surface though is generally pretty safe which is why i guess that's so popular nowadays
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: who wants to own a ghost town though
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: OH
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was in Ohio IIRC
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: turn it into the best damn amusement park ever
Jul 3, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.jstor.org/stable/2121820?seq=1#page_scan_tab_contents
Jul 3, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: a real ghost town would be a perfect set for an amusement park
Jul 3, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: course with all the people walking around it wouldn't feel so ghostly
Jul 3, 2018 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn it into the worlds largest gang warfare simulator with paintball guns and stuff
Jul 3, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you'd block off areas people aren't supposed to go to and then you could have the rides going through those areas
Jul 3, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the crowds would be limited to a small part of it
Jul 3, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi
Jul 3, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you see that episode of Mythbusters where they recreated doom in real life
Jul 3, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No... but now I must watch it lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would pay good money if there was a ride like that in an amusement park
Jul 3, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it was doom, it was one of the early shooters
Jul 3, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7tMwkmQWHQ&t=360s You gotta play this version of Doom lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were testing if you can really carry all those weapons on you at the same time
Jul 3, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: they also tested if fruit ninja would work in real life
Jul 3, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: was a gaming episode but that doom part was the best
Jul 3, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: why don't people do interactive rides like that
Jul 3, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the closest thing i've seen i think are the escape the room type things that you can find
Jul 3, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: game based but not nearly as interesting
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure someone somewhere does stuff like that
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but seems like a lot of fun and singapore has a few so i've told dad we should go one year
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: also
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm almost certain of heard of something like that for Airsoft courses and such
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: mario kart needs to be a ride
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: with real gokarts
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: and virtual items that fuck up your kart
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But now that you say something I don't think you see it a lot 
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Mario Kart go-kart track with various different tracks based on game ones would be fucking amazing
Jul 3, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: put a HUD in front of you
Jul 3, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Nintendo would never do it, and sue the shit out of someone who'd want to try
Jul 3, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you can see the virtual items
Jul 3, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's doable with current technology
Jul 3, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: nintendo might never do it but if paid enough they might allow it
Jul 3, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: universal studios is adding nintendo rides
Jul 3, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe one day we will have a nintendo theme park
Jul 3, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: but their mario kart ride probably won't be that awesome
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll be simplified and more geared towards kids
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom have you ever RMA'd something to Nvidia?
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that kids can't ride gokarts
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't want to send the cord to them and wait like 3 weeks before I can use my Shield TV... lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean they seem pretty safe
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i've seen amusement parks that have gokart rides where you can go pretty fast
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you're above like
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: some single digit age
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never to Nvidia themselves, no
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come to Florida The Real Jdbye they have tons and tons of rides here lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi what cord
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh actually
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gave me an RMA I think for my Shield TV that buzzing sound is getting worse lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah they probably do but the main universal studios park they have in US seems cool
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk if thats in florida
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can actually hear it from down the hall now
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: singapore has one but its relatively small
Jul 3, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Universal Studio's Orlando is my favorite park 10 out 10 lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the US one has multiple sections i think? something called adventure something or other
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the main one
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: and 2 others
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: or something like that
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Hulk ride is awesome!!! Also Terminator 2 3D and so many more (they don't have those anymore...)
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: singapore only has the main one and they have too many boring rides
Jul 3, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the madagascar rides are largely shit
Jul 3, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they have like 1 or 2 jurassic park rides that are shit
Jul 3, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: some shit shrek one
Jul 3, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have a couple good rollercoasters
Jul 3, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but all in all each franchise with its own section only has like 4 rides most of which are boring
Jul 3, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and there are like 5 or 6 sections
Jul 3, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus the hollywood section which is mostly food and some steven spielberg thing
Jul 3, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: where you get to see a storm in action with fire and wind and stuff
Jul 3, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: after the first time that gets boring
Jul 3, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sea World is here too really cool to check out
Jul 3, 2018 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's pretty cool to do parks based on things we know and love and in norway you don't see much of that
Jul 3, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Near Tom in Ohio they have 6 Flags that is a fun place "Demon Drop" if it's still there you must ride it lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: the universal studios park in singapore should add some back to the future stuff
Jul 3, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have literally none
Jul 3, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess because kids these days don't know what back to the future is
Jul 3, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh that sucks the Back to the Future ride is wicked cool here lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like all 3D and stuff lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i was about to ask if the US one had any
Jul 3, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want to feel what it feels like to accelerate to 88mph in a delorean time machine
Jul 3, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: although i don't want to literally accelerate to 88mph
Jul 3, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a lot of rides they could do based on bttf though
Jul 3, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a mini van sized thing
Jul 3, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it lurches forward and tilts and does like flight sim stuff
Jul 3, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The screen shows like different times like your flying lol
Jul 3, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zz7AKLuBGt8
Jul 3, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is pretty much it lol
Jul 3, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVTxVGAA5Y0
Jul 3, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.afterlotto.com/lottery-tax-calculator wow lump sum is worse than I thought 119 Million I thought it would be closer to 150 lol
Jul 3, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still 119 million isn't exactly chump change
Jul 3, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could pay Keanu Reaves to make like a private Matrix 4 movie lol
Jul 3, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Are you sure you just want 2 hours of me saying "Whoa..." and "Wild Stallions Rule!!!" lol
Jul 3, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used the wrong calculator 120 million lump sum and 192 million over 29 years... yeah gonna say I would go lump because 29 years would me like like 90 lol (kidding but not by much)
Jul 3, 2018 10:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4LEGATx.jpg
Jul 3, 2018 11:37 PM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/driver-in-belgium-survives-the-most-deadliest-of-crashes-9800643.html
Jul 3, 2018 11:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Su0EpI4.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G7bCbo9
Jul 4, 2018 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want some chiptunes?
Jul 4, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Awww yes
Jul 4, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect timing 
Jul 4, 2018 1:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/npmaqts
Jul 4, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Havzq
Jul 4, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ha27u This ones for Tom lol
Jul 4, 2018 1:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yuvt2Qt
Jul 4, 2018 1:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YILrM0X
Jul 4, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xUTpe
Jul 4, 2018 2:00 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rh86Acj94d4
Jul 4, 2018 2:00 AM - Coto: we drink ritalin
Jul 4, 2018 2:00 AM - Coto: (a song from DDR 5th mix)
Jul 4, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.megamillions.com/ A little less than an hour to go and see if I won  lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:08 AM - Coto: you won 1.000.000 ritalin
Jul 4, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 256 million 256K it's a binary number so of course I had to play lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was on ritalin as a kid it was OK, helped me focus in school... lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:09 AM - Coto: nice
Jul 4, 2018 2:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RqzVoDB.mp4
Jul 4, 2018 2:12 AM - Veho: I wish I had Ritalin when I was in school.
Jul 4, 2018 2:14 AM - Veho: Or in college.
Jul 4, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_aKnz-eoZY
Jul 4, 2018 2:14 AM - Veho: Or right now.
Jul 4, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I didn't really like it. hmm while it let me focus on the work. I felt less creative or hmmm less me?
Jul 4, 2018 2:18 AM - Veho: Looking back, more work and less me would have been better in the long run.
Jul 4, 2018 2:22 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ
Jul 4, 2018 2:22 AM - Coto: hamster
Jul 4, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 4, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would make a great "Literal Music video" lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi7mBzdDHyY
Jul 4, 2018 2:35 AM - Veho: This video contains content from Believe Music, who has blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
Jul 4, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaaahhh that sucks so bad Veho 
Jul 4, 2018 2:46 AM - Veho: So there's a gif on imagroo front page of a uric acid stone being removed from someone's foot, and I would normally post it here but this is too disgusting.
Jul 4, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I seen that one lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man that has to hurt like a mofo lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: was on wtf the other day and I couldn't post it lol
Jul 4, 2018 2:59 AM - Veho: And now for something completely different:
Jul 4, 2018 3:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xXkHhlU.mp4
Jul 4, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9HTPwAY
Jul 4, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GlxWu Not content to just take Jews to the prison camps. Thomas took matters into his own hands!
Jul 4, 2018 3:35 AM - Coto: use this music as background: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klzsk5_a3Ak
Jul 4, 2018 3:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6hSPop5.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 3:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q7r8uDb.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 3:39 AM - Veho: Seanbaby is great.
Jul 4, 2018 3:39 AM - Coto: psi: when switch hacking was just a thing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4tLbzm3oAM
Jul 4, 2018 3:40 AM - Coto: 0:41 a background gunshot LOL
Jul 4, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yNaTZV8qS1I?t=85
Jul 4, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCbzpaKXZkg


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 5, 2018)

Jul 4, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I got 1 number on one ticket and 1 number on another ticket and zero numbers on the third ticket lol
Jul 4, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147566 Guess I will have to wait to buy a bunch of these with no lotto winnings lol
Jul 4, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4 of those in a PC would be nice.... I would transfer some files between them to just see the speed lol
Jul 4, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/zohegon83v711.jpg I am reminded of the song by one Sir Mix Alot...
Jul 4, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z2rahme.gifv Me trying to win the lotto lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FhMw_oyYP-A?t=89
Jul 4, 2018 5:21 AM - kenenthk: A guy at work asked me how much I could bench so I said 50 pounds when I take a piss
Jul 4, 2018 5:44 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wO7C9PwQZfU
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 AM - kenenthk: Super troopers 2 is out on your favorite free site
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomsguide.com/us/vpnfilter-router-malware-check,news-27545.html
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk sounds good lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Fucking movie hd cant play this video
Jul 4, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Then Jodi has to update all its shit
Jul 4, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Just let me watch my fav5high school movie
Jul 4, 2018 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching scyfy channel now
Jul 4, 2018 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 4, 2018 7:31 AM - kenenthk: https://m.newegg.com/products/22-235-157?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=GD070418&cm_mmc=EMC-GD070418-_-landing-_-Item-_-22-235-157 kinda tempting
Jul 4, 2018 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6TBs sounds good and it's WD buy it! Lll
Jul 4, 2018 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna order one and use it on my Wii  lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 AM - Veho: I may be 9 years old mentally, but I'm still not over that name.
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 AM - Veho: "I'm gonna order one and use it on my wee"  
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when it was SciFi channel 
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho ohh that name
Jul 4, 2018 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how many TBs the Wii could even access?
Jul 4, 2018 8:00 AM - Veho: 1.9
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean like 1TB probably would hold every remotely good game lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.9 Veho?
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 AM - Veho: https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Support/Wii-U/Storage/Is-there-a-maximum-storage-capacity-for-external-storage-devices-used-with-Wii-U-/Is-there-a-maximum-storage-capacity-for-external-storage-devices-used-with-Wii-U--678129.html
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 AM - Veho: 2 terabytes.
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean the original hacked Wii lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:02 AM - Veho: Ooooh. Yeah.
Jul 4, 2018 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Wii U is hacked but really I only keep it as a collectable now
Jul 4, 2018 8:03 AM - Veho: Okay according to this:
Jul 4, 2018 8:03 AM - Veho: http://blog.scurker.com/2009/05/wii-homebrew-usb-hard-drive
Jul 4, 2018 8:03 AM - Veho: 1TB partitions.
Jul 4, 2018 8:03 AM - Veho: "Partition any hard drive over 1TB into multiple partitions. Don’t go beyond 999GB per partition "
Jul 4, 2018 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/q-about-new-hdd-for-both-wii-gc-backups.329889/
Jul 4, 2018 8:05 AM - Veho: The 1.9TB number I got from Windows that don't like partitions over 2tibbybytes or whatever you call that retarded nonstandard "1 kibblybyte = 100 bytes" bullshit.
Jul 4, 2018 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like 2TB is the largest for Wii too bi
Jul 4, 2018 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But that sounds cool I could bust it up into NTFS and Fat32 for Wii and GC games
Jul 4, 2018 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the GC games and like 500GBs of Wii games lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GC is like 750GBs but they are all compressed
Jul 4, 2018 8:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/szcQ892.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhMw_oyYP-A I assume bu TAS they mean hacks lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Thanks for reminding me I need to watch the tasblock
Jul 4, 2018 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tf2As_AQ6s
Jul 4, 2018 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: you seen this movie before?
Jul 4, 2018 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i saw it way back, pretty cool movie though
Jul 4, 2018 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a great movie I watched a long time ago waiting for the 2nd one now lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am midway through watching it again lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah considering watching it again
Jul 4, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: sure why not
Jul 4, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: 'watches*
Jul 4, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: *watches*
Jul 4, 2018 9:01 AM - Localhorst86: it's a movie, I guess
Jul 4, 2018 9:02 AM - Localhorst86: I remember seeing this years ago on youtube, why was it re-uploaded just yesterday
Jul 4, 2018 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I think the original youtube upload was just someone pirating the movie from Youtube Red or something (I watched it via torrent) and now it's officially on youtube on the channel it's supposed to be on.
Jul 4, 2018 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least that's my theory lol
Jul 4, 2018 9:19 AM - Localhorst86: filthy pirates
Jul 4, 2018 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ashens-and-the-polybius-heist-youtube/coming_soon
Jul 4, 2018 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For part 2 backers
Jul 4, 2018 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/07/04/0748225/sony-tries-to-upload-movie-trailer-to-youtube-posts-entire-movie-instead
Jul 4, 2018 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 4, 2018 10:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm rewatching the avgn movie instead
Jul 4, 2018 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: because i need my subs especially when i'm a bit hung over and i can't find the ashens movie with subs
Jul 4, 2018 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: but prime video has the avgn movie
Jul 4, 2018 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably earns him a few extra cents too
Jul 4, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/ycJ8tGr.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 12:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: The next person who quotes my post on the Pokemon Go thread is getting stabbed in the knee with an arrow
Jul 4, 2018 1:03 PM - Lilith Valentine: I dare them to try to explain that some crazy witch ran up to them, stabbed their knee with an arrow, and then sandcrabbed out of there.
Jul 4, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: what post lilith
Jul 4, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: link?
Jul 4, 2018 1:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-friend-code-thread.508383/
Jul 4, 2018 1:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: I get way too many quotes from that thread and it's mildly annoying
Jul 4, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: ho lol
Jul 4, 2018 1:13 PM - Flame: Lilith how many people tried to add you?
Jul 4, 2018 1:14 PM - Flame: its crazy that thread
Jul 4, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: i tought it was that conterversy pokemon lets a go thread
Jul 4, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: lilth how come you didn't ad me :C i tought we where almost lovers
Jul 4, 2018 1:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Send me your friend code. It's literally impossible for me to keep up with anymore
Jul 4, 2018 1:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Also I never expected that thread to blow up so much
Jul 4, 2018 1:17 PM - Flame: migles you play pokemon go?
Jul 4, 2018 1:17 PM - Lilith Valentine: I haven't been able to send out many gifts lately because it's been too hot/humid for me to go outside.
Jul 4, 2018 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: Seriously my shirt actually got wet from the humidity while I was walking home from work.
Jul 4, 2018 1:18 PM - Flame: my bags full. with like 50 gifts still unopened
Jul 4, 2018 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: I just spam pokeballs at everything
Jul 4, 2018 1:20 PM - Lilith Valentine: Even my more dedicated friends haven't been outside all week because it's straight up dangerously hot here
Jul 4, 2018 1:20 PM - Lilith Valentine: The sun is a deadly lazer
Jul 4, 2018 1:21 PM - Flame: ive catched shiny shellder
Jul 4, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: no i dont play pokemon go, i was kidding lol
Jul 4, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: ive been bamboozled migles
Jul 4, 2018 1:53 PM - Localhorst86: @Lilith: a lot of people with a single post... I wonder where that thread was advertised 
Jul 4, 2018 4:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 4, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: 
Jul 4, 2018 4:14 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-eMOCMDQj8 recommended to me on youtube :\
Jul 4, 2018 4:17 PM - Veho: And now it's in my viewing history.
Jul 4, 2018 4:17 PM - Veho: y u do dis, puro?
Jul 4, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: sooo. no click
Jul 4, 2018 4:18 PM - pyromaniac123: :tpi2:
Jul 4, 2018 4:18 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Jul 4, 2018 4:19 PM - pyromaniac123: science
Jul 4, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why I always open Youtube links in incognito mode, so dumb shit people post in the shitbox doesn't ruin my recommendations 
Jul 4, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I ever look at my Youtube recommendations anyways
Jul 4, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey some of my links for youtube you might want in your recommendation thingy 
Jul 4, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them... lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:34 PM - Flame: Psionic has fucked my recommendations.
Jul 4, 2018 5:34 PM - Flame: rip me
Jul 4, 2018 5:36 PM - Flame: chinese cheap shit is all i have on youtube now
Jul 4, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_Lau4Bgz-g Chinese lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.jxd.hk/game-console/s192-rk/ I would have bought one of these if I won that lotto last night lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.jxd.hk/game-console/s7800b/ It's weird they still sell this thing...
Jul 4, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tScCpJKmLUc
Jul 4, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they actually sell the s7800b anymore
Jul 4, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, not from JXD directly
Jul 4, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.jxd.hk/product/s7800b/ < Yeah, out of stock lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh they need to not have it listed then lol
Jul 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have one but it is are broken 
Jul 4, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife kept dropping it...
Jul 4, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But meh eventually I will get something better lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s3kDexv.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yes lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:10 PM - Veho: Doing a half-assed job.
Jul 4, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Q3paFqI.jpg Meanwhile at the nursing home!
Jul 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YZzddMr.png
Jul 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OMG PSI 
Jul 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I played this ridiculous rom hack of super mario RPG
Jul 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need to play that, is GODLIKE 
Jul 4, 2018 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put away your final fantasy III or whatever and play super mario RPG
Jul 4, 2018 6:16 PM - Veho: "Grandma, not the spectators!"
Jul 4, 2018 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, have you ever had any pets?
Jul 4, 2018 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I had a parotkeet once, I found in a can of keebler elves crackers in a supermarket 
Jul 4, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a dog 
Jul 4, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah I have had a lot of different pets lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Parakeet one time... Hated it.. lol at the time I worked nights and it would sing so loud in the morning...
Jul 4, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now my green ringneck parrot it was much cooler lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: I've never had pets.
Jul 4, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I had a small snake 2 small turtles a scorpion hmmm lots of pets over the years.
Jul 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You eat animals that's why veho 
Jul 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh and fish tanks lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Parotkeets sing? 
Jul 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mine just chirped to no end
Jul 4, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Especially at night
Jul 4, 2018 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We had to put a blanket over the cage just so it would think is night time 
Jul 4, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chirp yes lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a mofo lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted to douse it in gas and light it on fire one day.... My first wife and me had some guy rear end us at a stop light and we where working at the same place... so she stopped working leaving me to pick up both shifts. I ended up working like 92 hours a week or some crazy shit lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was too "sore" to go to work but would call from different stores when she would go shopping with her mom...
Jul 4, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The bird would wake me up constantly in the like 5 hours I would get to sleep a night lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit I was working more hours than I thought, 5 days of the week I would get 8 hours off (16 hour shifts) and on the weekends I was getting 12 hour shifts. (No days off for like 8 months)
Jul 4, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 104 hours a week for like 8 months lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good money though 
Jul 4, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was getting like 9 bucks an hour or something.
Jul 4, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To this day I still can't understand where the money all went (I was too busy working to spend any of it) and I was constantly having to ask my mom for help with the bills. Talk about embarrassing
Jul 4, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2qRDMHbXaM
Jul 4, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly spent it all on hookers 
Jul 4, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what is worse is like at the time we where living in an apartment like 180 bucks a month and cable wasn't too bad back then and DSL was like 60 bucks I think my total bills for the month was like 800 dollars
Jul 4, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was making that in a week easy
Jul 4, 2018 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My checks where always like 1200 dollars lol (Overtime and crap)
Jul 4, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://castlemaniagames.com/shop?olsPage=t%2Fpound-technologies  HDMI NES for 50 bucks?
Jul 4, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: went to 10 places today
Jul 4, 2018 7:03 PM - migles: didn't find any mini dvd's :c
Jul 4, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you would probably have to order them online
Jul 4, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: yeahj
Jul 4, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: the thing is, i didnt wanted to wait like a month for them to arrive lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to see them at places like Best Buy near me but only because they sold like those mini cams that took those disks
Jul 4, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: i found a mini cam cleaning disc lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: i tought it was a mini dvd-r or dvd.rw first but then checked it was a cleaning disc
Jul 4, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: chinese stores still carry mini cd's tough
Jul 4, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: thoose are easy to find
Jul 4, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/White-Thermal-1-4GB-100-Pak-Shrinkwrap/dp/B017MXWHQM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1530731165&sr=8-1&keywords=mini+dvd+r+100+disks
Jul 4, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 of the mini DVD's for like 30 bucks isn't too bad lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: but dvd's, only found dvd-rw in 2 places, i already bought the verbatim one which doesn't work in the gamecube, the other does cost 6 bucks lol, for that money i rather get official games
Jul 4, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: psio except i don't need a million of them >:C
Jul 4, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: i just want like 2 or 3 lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would at least buy a 10 pack minimum
Jul 4, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper in the long run to just buy 100 pack
Jul 4, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: hey psio, what about you order that million pack and send me 2 ?
Jul 4, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have like 100 full sized DVD's  lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:09 PM - migles: lol but i just want to burn 2 games psio ;c
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: heh
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no desire to run the TG16 GC disk?
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's awesome 
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: the thing is, for order online and wait a month, i can just order that wiikey thing?
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or play like some of the dual disk games like RE4?
Jul 4, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Metal Gear Solid  lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: psio in the dollar store i went they had a 3 pack of dual layer dvd-rw
Jul 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lot's of Homebrew disks for the GC 
Jul 4, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: i was not sure if this console accepts dual layer discs
Jul 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it only did one layer and dual would only get you like 2.7GB's?
Jul 4, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure...
Jul 4, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: psio whats the difference between that wiikey thing and sd media launcher?
Jul 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MiniDVD
Jul 4, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Wiikey lets you play burned disks and patches like video and region stuff on the fly?
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Wiikey fusion sites on the Gamecubes DVD drive
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I also think homebrew launchers eventually allowed that as well?
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: isn't wiikey just an sd card adapter?
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: or does have a disc?
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I had way less audio issues with a chip originally lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SD media launcher goes into the memory card slot
Jul 4, 2018 7:13 PM - migles: hooo
Jul 4, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: the xeno modchip is the best right? i mean in terms of compatibility and easiness of use?
Jul 4, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My entire experience with GC stuff is emulation and on the Wii
Jul 4, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: HO right, xeno then i would need to still get discs to burn
Jul 4, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xeno is what everyone I know of uses on the GC but I have heard it's possible to use the actual Wiikey on a GameCube
Jul 4, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xeno GC is easy solder, yeah
Jul 4, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But so is the Wiikey Fusion
Jul 4, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: https://www.starwars.com/news/collectibles-from-the-outer-rim-jar-jar-binks-pez-machine
Jul 4, 2018 7:15 PM - migles: am not scared of the solder, have a friend who can do that, and i seen pictures, it seems easy
Jul 4, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah one thing I would recomend is not using the quick solder thing... just wire it up. much more stable in my experience
Jul 4, 2018 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy solder*
Jul 4, 2018 7:15 PM - migles: quick solder thing psio?
Jul 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Xeno GC is just burnt discs, Wiikey Fusion runs stuff from an SD card
Jul 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Wiikey Fusion is prolly best IMO
Jul 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom true, migles it's where you just slap the chip down in the right spot and solder like these 5 pads directly to the main board
Jul 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But AFAIK nobody makes them lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wires are way better and allow for flex and movement
Jul 4, 2018 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a clone called the WASP fusion, but I dunno if anyone sells those anymore either
Jul 4, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a spare one Tom  lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: i think i might try the sd media launcher
Jul 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A spare Wiikey Fusion, or Wiikey?
Jul 4, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: load stuff from sd easily
Jul 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz Wiikey is a solder one, Wiikey Fusion is solder-less
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 5 original Wiikeys and a fusion  lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: i tought wiikey was thoose memory cards adapter lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The weird ribbon cable with a SD card attachment thing mod chip...
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: why is it called wiikey? isn't it for the gamecube?
Jul 4, 2018 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It released for the Wii originally
Jul 4, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was found it'd work on the GC, too
Jul 4, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the Wii is just 1.5 GC's strapped together, hardware wise lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:20 PM - migles: wiikey fusion is a drive replacement lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll buy your Wiikey Fusion for $1 Psi ;O;
Jul 4, 2018 7:21 PM - migles: i would go with that route, if i didn't keep the hability to play official discs
Jul 4, 2018 7:21 PM - migles: psio i will buy it for 3 bucks!
Jul 4, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'll cost pennies to ship it to me, whereas it'll cost like $20 to ship it to you ;O;
Jul 4, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: in an envelope that would probably cost like 10
Jul 4, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: BUT ITS THE BUYER WHO PAYS SHIPPING
Jul 4, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: psio will get 3 bucks either way
Jul 4, 2018 7:27 PM - migles: who am i kidding, psio never sells or gives anything :c
Jul 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, where are my Genesis games 
Jul 4, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 4, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820147669 I need like 4 of these lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: well
Jul 4, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: wait for next year they comming in 100TB
Jul 4, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: what i do now with agamecube and no games ;_;
Jul 4, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wonder how much those will cost
Jul 4, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles you could have bought a BC Wii and just hacked it  lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soft mod and all
Jul 4, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus had better video quality and stuff lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: psio
Jul 4, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: i already told you 56 times
Jul 4, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: i already have a BC wii and is hacked
Jul 4, 2018 7:33 PM - migles: i am just annoyed that i need to wait for the gamecube player
Jul 4, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol than why did you get a GC lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameCube player lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: for tjhat
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: gamecube player
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to ship that Lion King eventually lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah man, I could get a Super Gameboy for my SNES!
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: tom, get the second version
Jul 4, 2018 7:34 PM - migles: i think it was japan only?
Jul 4, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: the first model has a clock issue, games run faster, well, you can now play pokemon a little faster i guess that's a good thing
Jul 4, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: but i believe the second model also hads the link port, and the first one didn't had it
Jul 4, 2018 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who cares about link cable? Lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This ain't 1990s ;O;
Jul 4, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: but you will finanly play with very cool unique borders ;O;
Jul 4, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: HO btw
Jul 4, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: i seen that the mini NES is full of stock here
Jul 4, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: are they still worth like 400 bucks? XD
Jul 4, 2018 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jul 4, 2018 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gamestop has them in stock for $60 ATM lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: i seen more mini NES than SNES
Jul 4, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: i kinda wanted one but i will only use it for 5 minutes lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:38 PM - migles: and would be a total waste of money
Jul 4, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't buy the NES one, I would buy the SNES one
Jul 4, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I didn't already have Shield TV and perfected SNES emulation lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So fan translations and hacked roms and full sets are all on my system 
Jul 4, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: psio they are the same board, only thing thats different is the controllers and casing
Jul 4, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: it has the same specs cpu and shit
Jul 4, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but the SNES mini can load up the NES games while the NES Mini well you can load up SNES games but then you need to buy a SNES controller lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a better system and package imo
Jul 4, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cleaner?
Jul 4, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54705805 Tom needs this one lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: ;_; i cna't open goodwill sites
Jul 4, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: well
Jul 4, 2018 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh. Can't be bothered to buy individual Genesis games lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I've been turning both my gaming desktop and my work desktop off when I stop working in the office, since I have my RaspiNAS, and I'm still surprised by how quiet that room gets without both PCs being on lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess I never noticed the noise both combined made
Jul 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it sounds dead quiet without them
Jul 4, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: tom, remove the fans
Jul 4, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: put a ice block in the cpu
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only fans noticeable are the ones on the GTX 770 in my work desktop lol
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only cuz I can't turn them off like I can my 1070
Jul 4, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that it's mostly noise from all the HDDs spinning up and such
Jul 4, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's like 6 or 7 HDDs all on, with maybe 4 being access enough to keep them from sleeping
Jul 4, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MY PC is pretty silent
Jul 4, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I have it inside a desk with sound absorbent material inside the desk and in the case a bit lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Joe88: Not mine, 11 fans
Jul 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My gaming desktop has...I think 8 fans total, including GPU and such?
Jul 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU fans don't activate until my GPU hits 40C
Jul 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My liquid cooler fans run all the time, but they're pretty quiet
Jul 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the case fans are about the same as well
Jul 4, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work desktop has a stock Intel CPU fan, 2 case fans, and 2 GPU fans lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the PSU fan, of course lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some giant fan and cooler on my CPU but I could probably turn it off and fun fanless lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my GPU fan when it kicks on is loud but since I run 720P it hardly ever kicks on...
Jul 4, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SSD is silent 
Jul 4, 2018 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a cooling profile set so my GPU's fans start at 20% at 40C, then 40% speed until it hits 65C+, and if it ever hits above that it goes into like 75% lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't think my GPU has ever hit above 65C ever
Jul 4, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot where I set mine but yeah it takes a lot for it turn on the fans at any speed
Jul 4, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I did get mine to hit it's highest fan speed once, I was using hacks to run super fast in Crysis 3 and shoot way faster with no reload and endless ammo lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was pretty fun
Jul 4, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically pushing the game beyond what was normally possible?
Jul 4, 2018 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Installing ReCore Definitive edition now, is that game any good? I remember when it was being announced I thought it looked cool...
Jul 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played it a bit when it got cracked
Jul 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was...ok?
Jul 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very generic game though
Jul 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't really do anything super impressive or new
Jul 4, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the stealing parts from old machines gimmick looked cool or was it just not embraced well?
Jul 4, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: yays
Jul 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You mean like how you can pull a part from an enemy?
Jul 4, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: found a local listing for 10 mini dvds, 10 bucks, it is one of thoose kits with a pen and disc bag
Jul 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that's just a combat gimmick, not really stealing actual parts lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aawww so it's lame lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles now you need a DVD burner 
Jul 4, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: but 1 buck each mini dvd good price, just hope the gamecube accepts theese discs
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: i have one psio
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles the ones I listed for you are about 35 cents each 
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: almost every desktop and laptop drives accept mini dvd's
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: but psio, its a local listing i can drive tomorrow and grab
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure you use imgburn  lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Slot loading drives have issues with mini dvds sometimes
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: and i dont need a million
Jul 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll usually get stuck in it lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially modern ones
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: i know tom, thats why i said most
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I do not trust slot loading drives at all... and that includes the Wii and the PS3 lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: i have a normal bay dvd drive, it has the cutout for the mini discs
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice when they work, shit when they break lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a PC with a slot loading drive and it ate my StarCraft Brood wars disk 
Jul 4, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: but psio the wii one is designed to accept mini dvd's
Jul 4, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: dont slot drives have a hole to force the disc to eject? you know that hole the same size of psio's dick
Jul 4, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still don't trust it migles, in spite of me owning like probably a hundred Wii games most of them have only seen the drive like 1-2 times (usually to load to a hard drive)
Jul 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're usually on the back of the drive, yeah
Jul 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means you always have to take the thing out to get them lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying
Jul 4, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54604722 I wish there was some sort of use for this... lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could use it as a paper weight 
Jul 4, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: what is it?
Jul 4, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: psio send pictures of goodwill stuff i also wanna see it :c
Jul 4, 2018 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 360 HD DVD player lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a HD DVD Drive for the 360 lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What Tom said lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get movies for it and play High definition movies on a 360 but I think they stopped making them years ago? lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BlueRay "won" but really streaming kicked both asses lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Toshiba discontinued them in like 2008 or 2009 or something
Jul 4, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: wait, is that drive for the 360 console? or is the one for pc?
Jul 4, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: because the pc one, yes it was a thing lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's for the 360
Jul 4, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its for the 360 but I have heard you can hook them up to a PC if your desperate or something lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: but is it internal? or did they made an optional external drive?
Jul 4, 2018 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an optional external
Jul 4, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's an external drive.
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Microsoft released it cuz the 360 doesn't support HD DVD
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about it, this makes the 360 the only console that could feature 2 optical drives! lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then canned it cuz HD DVD was a shit format lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: loool
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it sold for like $200 originally
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is hilarious
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: damn
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then when HD DVD discontinued they cleared them out for like $20 or something lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom could you use it for 2 disk games like put disk 1 inside the 360 and disk 2 in the external drive? lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: what a crazy collector's item
Jul 4, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: where games made for it?
Jul 4, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it just supported HD DVD movies
Jul 4, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not games
Jul 4, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No migles and that's probably one of the reasons it failed so hard
Jul 4, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: psio of course not lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: those features are always not thinked
Jul 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if it had supported games and people could at least have the option of "Buy this game on 1 disk if you have the drive OR buy the 3 DVD disk thing if you don't"
Jul 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think from the very beginning MS said they'd never release games for it
Jul 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They probably knew it was doomed from the start lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Shit, this Blu-ray thing is fucking way better than HD DVD...let's overprice this shitty drive and then bow out when it fails"
Jul 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then Netflix came in and was like "Who buys didks?" lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: disks even lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: nah tom, it was an attempt to bring people to the format, but yeah the price was fucking high
Jul 4, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: cool, i think i found my gameboy player
Jul 4, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: local listing of 10 mini dvd's
Jul 4, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: now i just need a fancy memory card
Jul 4, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aliexpress lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: psio i am not going to wait 1222 months and then have my package stolen by the postal office
Jul 4, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/xunbeifang-SD-Flash-Memory-Card-For-Wii-Adaptor-Converter-Adapter-Card-Reader-For-Game-Cube-N/32862409351.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.23.5d277425uDet4L&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_524_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10
Jul 4, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol pay more get rush shipping 
Jul 4, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: 3 bucks? thats expensive as hell
Jul 4, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: that's the passive adapter thing
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-ATMEGA8L-8AU-IC-in-the-board-for-game-cube-2-0/32617743008.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.3.5aaa23d6qxssnl&scm=1007.13338.98644.000000000000000&scm_id=1007.13338.98644.000000000000000&scm-url=1007.13338.98644.000000000000000&pvid=74e9efd1-a2b4-4780-ac93-1b3d92970c58&_t=pvid:74e9efd1-a2b4-4780-ac93-1b3d92970c58,scm-url:1007.13338.98644.000000000000000
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameCube mod chip lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: can't be used for save games
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it's for like SD Gekko lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: xeno clone
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: yeah
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/512MB-256MB-128MB-64MB-32MB-8MB-Memory-Card-For-Nintendo-Wii-Console-Memory-Storage-Card-Save/32813747255.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.15.5d277425uDet4L&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_524_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10
Jul 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Game saves lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: sadly the gamecube didn't also had a fancy huge memory card
Jul 4, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: with usb port
Jul 4, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: like the ps2 did
Jul 4, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: the ps2 had the best memory card stuff
Jul 4, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a couple of 32MB and 64MB PS2 cards but not USB lol
Jul 4, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the PS2 had built in USB ports so that was nice.
Jul 4, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/04/1923220/plugspreading-is-an-abomination
Jul 4, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: psio
Jul 4, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: i have a 32memory card with a usb port
Jul 4, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: it has software for save management
Jul 4, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: can move saves between the pc and the memory card
Jul 4, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: installed freemcboot in it, best thing for the ps2
Jul 4, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: now just need a fat one with an hdd and ready
Jul 4, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: the thing is, i moved out of ps stuff lol
Jul 4, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: have the card sitting there abandoned pratically
Jul 4, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my PS3 plays PS1 and PS2 and PS3 so all my PS2 stuff is kind of just useless, then I can emulate PS1 and PS2 really well on my PC so even more useless lol
Jul 4, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: yeah
Jul 4, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://developers.slashdot.org/story/18/07/04/0755202/uk-launches-national-dashcam-database-for-snitching-on-bad-drivers
Jul 4, 2018 9:18 PM - Veho: I'm in favor.
Jul 4, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: nice
Jul 4, 2018 9:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NpWH1ps.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: wow
Jul 4, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: i never heard that one before
Jul 4, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: nice joke
Jul 4, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.humblebundle.com/books/chuck-tingle-books?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_1_layout_index_2_layout_type_threes_tile_index_1
Jul 4, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you are a true Pokemon fan? Than why you no have this book? lol https://www.amazon.com/Pokebutt-Go-Pounded-Em-All-ebook/dp/B01IAGH4VI
Jul 4, 2018 9:31 PM - Veho: And now that's in my browser history.
Jul 4, 2018 9:32 PM - Veho: Thank you PR.
Jul 4, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/wv8jtprvzz711.jpg explosive diarrhea? lol
Jul 4, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho LOL
Jul 4, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: eww
Jul 4, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly the best Humble Bundle ever lol
Jul 4, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles admit it you thought about playing with pokeballs  lol
Jul 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: I just received this spam: "Conquor Your Limp With this method"
Jul 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: And I was like "how did they know my leg hurts and I'm limping?"
Jul 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: But then it dawned on me.
Jul 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: LIMP DICK
Jul 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hf65XAa9c4E?t=151
Jul 4, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho LOL
Jul 4, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/slddch0
Jul 4, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrtb5KanATA
Jul 4, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.megamillions.com/
Jul 4, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one won, I might buy another ticket lol
Jul 4, 2018 10:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mippuXJ
Jul 4, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always think that tech is amazing
Jul 4, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen them doing it with like all kinds of stuff lol
Jul 4, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: pokemon cock, best game ever
Jul 4, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: i want a pokemon vagina :c
Jul 4, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2ZQvdv4.jpg
Jul 4, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: They didn't let her finish?
Jul 4, 2018 10:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LhdrmXP
Jul 4, 2018 10:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nElJwm0
Jul 4, 2018 10:34 PM - Veho: NSFW
Jul 4, 2018 11:25 PM - MarcusCarter: Just bought a pink 3DS from a pawn shop for $49 today intending to put CFW on it. To my utter surprise (and satisfaction), it had a 32GB SD card, and already had A9LH and a ton of games installed. Looks like EZPawn is the go-to place for 3DS consoles from now on. ^.^
Jul 4, 2018 11:27 PM - MarcusCarter: I followed 3ds.hacks.guide and updated to b9s, and am about to change the name registered to the console.
Jul 4, 2018 11:28 PM - MarcusCarter: All in all, it's been a great 4th of July holiday. 
Jul 4, 2018 11:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Eragb4f
Jul 5, 2018 12:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 5, 2018 12:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/792SidG
Jul 5, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: Hey look, fuckery.
Jul 5, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it did allow them to lower the prices... for them! lol
Jul 5, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just because they are paying less for content doesn't mean you as the consumer should as well! lol
Jul 5, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also probably gonna cancel my Direct TV Now sub just for this alone.
Jul 5, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe switch to Filo TV or something.
Jul 5, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SBNtfH5
Jul 5, 2018 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's an incredibly common thing
Jul 5, 2018 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: when the new mall here opened all the stores were having sales but the "before" price during the sale was higher than the price after the sale
Jul 5, 2018 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: course, there wasn't really a "before" price since the mall had just opened
Jul 5, 2018 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: directv should be made to lower their prices like they said they would
Jul 5, 2018 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: that game doesn't appear to be marked 50% off
Jul 5, 2018 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it didn't sell when it was priced lower, do they think increasing the price is gonna make it sell? 
Jul 5, 2018 2:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/srWi5x7.jpg
Jul 5, 2018 2:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Jul 5, 2018 2:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: i approve of this image
Jul 5, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pika Pika screw!!!!
Jul 5, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 5, 2018 3:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aHZdaeDlOQ
Jul 5, 2018 3:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: this game is great
Jul 5, 2018 3:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i especially like how you start the game
Jul 5, 2018 3:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the "no refunds"
Jul 5, 2018 3:16 AM - Veho: I have that game  
Jul 5, 2018 3:16 AM - Veho: Raulpica gave me a copy  
Jul 5, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always associate that with Borderlands 2 lol
Jul 5, 2018 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: i tried watching that movie once but could not bring myself to sit through it
Jul 5, 2018 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like monty python but it was a bit much
Jul 5, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Holy Grail was funny as hell 
Jul 5, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tis merely a flesh wound!
Jul 5, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Jr9Py
Jul 5, 2018 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: arabic channel names kind of break youtube
Jul 5, 2018 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: this video says 517 i3esdoisgd(arabic) K views
Jul 5, 2018 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: mmm that looks good
Jul 5, 2018 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: give me one with more bacon and cheese and less bread and my life is complete
Jul 5, 2018 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually why not stuff it with cheese so when you bite into it the cheese oozes out
Jul 5, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 5, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Veho posted a burger on here one time was like full of cheese and had bacon and stuff lol
Jul 5, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/burgers
Jul 5, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/burgers/DpgHt Like it just looks like hulk jizzed on it lol
Jul 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.banggood.com/Creality-3D-CR-10S-DIY-3D-Printer-Kit-300300400mm-Printing-Size-With-Z-axis-Dual-Screw-Rod-Motor-p-1192297.html?utm_design=13&utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=Mail_US08_email&utm_campaign=newsletter%E2%80%94emarsys&utm_content=talis&sc_src=email_3091254&sc_eh=8453664684be92061&sc_llid=514107&sc_lid=120512622&sc_uid=Pbkd5Y5xB7&cur_warehouse=USA


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 6, 2018)

Jul 5, 2018 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmm
Jul 5, 2018 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: it looks weird but i'm sure it tastes great
Jul 5, 2018 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: bacon looks a bit soggy
Jul 5, 2018 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like my bacon crispy
Jul 5, 2018 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: how many patties is that, like 4?
Jul 5, 2018 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can dig tthat
Jul 5, 2018 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've never done more than 3 and it was almost too big to bite
Jul 5, 2018 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i saw one of the gas stations here had a challenge to buy and consume the biggest burger. i think there were prizes
Jul 5, 2018 4:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: they were posting updates on facebook, no joke someone ate a burger with like 9 patties
Jul 5, 2018 4:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: at that point you have to eat it from a skewer lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: biting it like a corn cob
Jul 5, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I hate rubbery bacon 
Jul 5, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crispy is best.
Jul 5, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to bite into it and it crunch so like if it's on a burger I don't bite it and pull out the whole bacon piece
Jul 5, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at all the burgers lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UxqZ9JU.jpg I would get something like this and take it home and put it on like 8 buns for days lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: 8 buns for 7 patties? 
Jul 5, 2018 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm I didn't count it just looked like wayyy too many burgers for 1 bun lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats even the point of the bun
Jul 5, 2018 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: just put the patties on a plate and eat them with fork and knife
Jul 5, 2018 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: same thing
Jul 5, 2018 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do that at home sometimes and call it a "Chop steak" lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: what would make that burger perfect is some chili
Jul 5, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not really a chop steak but with the mushrooms and onions and stuff it comes kinda close
Jul 5, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chili is awesome!
Jul 5, 2018 4:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: this one place here does really good chili burgers
Jul 5, 2018 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably the best burger i've ever had
Jul 5, 2018 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: damn now i want some chili burgers
Jul 5, 2018 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dont have all the spices for making chili though
Jul 5, 2018 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'd have to go shopping
Jul 5, 2018 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: takes a while to make too
Jul 5, 2018 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: the chili i made last time was really good but i didnt even think to make chili burgers i just made chilidogs with all of it
Jul 5, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/2ZQvdv4 so funny I had to post it twice lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qF60HxYiR-M m y wife thinks I am mean for laughing at this one o hard.. I should make a pole and see if it's funny or am I just evil? Lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So hard
Jul 5, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Laughing too hard to type
Jul 5, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkT2tII_GI
Jul 5, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's pretty evil
Jul 5, 2018 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: wait why was she trying to go up the escalator in the first place?
Jul 5, 2018 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean she can't have expected that to end any differently
Jul 5, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly my point
Jul 5, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh she can walk
Jul 5, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if she had any brains at all she would not have attempted that lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a miracle!
Jul 5, 2018 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: the fall fixed her legs
Jul 5, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lazy and stupid? Lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's kind of OK to laugh at it because she only has her own stupidity to blame
Jul 5, 2018 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is lucky other people where there to help.. if it was me I would have been laughing too hard to help
Jul 5, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I would be interested too just how long it would go on with her rolling down and the escalator going up....
Jul 5, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i was half expecting the guy that came to help her to end up tumbling down along with her
Jul 5, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He almost did lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Jul 5, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mupen64 AE just got an update (Android N64 emulator) using the latest graphics driver thingy
Jul 5, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FZ
Jul 5, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Glide64
Jul 5, 2018 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZQ8R2ckars
Jul 5, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: So I learned the xxl grand burrito is the only good thing taco bell had
Jul 5, 2018 6:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone need a speaker cable?
Jul 5, 2018 6:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/WIREWORLD-Platinum-Eclipse-Speaker-Cable/dp/B00CHSRKJW/
Jul 5, 2018 6:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: yours for only $48.5k
Jul 5, 2018 6:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: and holy shit the manufacturer actually responded to questions, they totally know the entire listing is a joke
Jul 5, 2018 6:25 AM - Veho: Over one million units sold.
Jul 5, 2018 6:25 AM - Veho: Order your unit today!
Jul 5, 2018 6:25 AM - kenenthk: It has 5 stars
Jul 5, 2018 6:25 AM - kenenthk: But my taco was comment better
Jul 5, 2018 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free shipping!!!
Jul 5, 2018 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Your moms free shipping
Jul 5, 2018 6:55 AM - Localhorst86: my mom?
Jul 5, 2018 6:55 AM - Localhorst86: when does the semi truck arrive?
Jul 5, 2018 7:13 AM - kenenthk: When they drop off gamerzmum
Jul 5, 2018 8:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't kid me gamerz mum would envelop the truck
Jul 5, 2018 9:04 AM - Localhorst86: and then she'd still be hungry?
Jul 5, 2018 9:06 AM - kenenthk: https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5b3c0fb4e4b09e4a8b286bf7?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000621
Jul 5, 2018 9:06 AM - kenenthk: Lol
Jul 5, 2018 11:00 AM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/JB-120gb-Sony-PS3-Slim-3-55-online-ready-with-mod-menus-and-more/163130501231?hash=item25fb55e86f:g:kOgAAOSwBV5aX90l
Jul 5, 2018 11:01 AM - Flame: ken what about that ps3?
Jul 5, 2018 11:02 AM - kenenthk: 150s a steal
Jul 5, 2018 11:04 AM - Flame: im sure you can get a ps3 for cheaper
Jul 5, 2018 11:04 AM - Flame: and hack it yourself
Jul 5, 2018 11:06 AM - Localhorst86: yeah. hasn't there been a hack for consoles > 3.55 recently?
Jul 5, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not a complete hack depending on what version of the PS3 and firmware
Jul 5, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.55 is still better for permanent hacmage
Jul 5, 2018 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hackage
Jul 5, 2018 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Cost about the same either way just about a 50 difference
Jul 5, 2018 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Go slim or go home
Jul 5, 2018 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Wasn't a God damn thing super about the super slim line watch a super bowl
Jul 5, 2018 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theregister.co.uk/AMP/2018/07/04/dell_mobile_workstation_refresh/
Jul 5, 2018 12:07 PM - Flame: but can it run crysis tho?
Jul 5, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/1DvVDuk
Jul 5, 2018 12:14 PM - BORTZ: i think that watermark gave me cancer
Jul 5, 2018 12:30 PM - T-hug: dem princesses doe
Jul 5, 2018 2:54 PM - DinohScene: at the risk of sounding straight, damn that Snow white is accurately done
Jul 5, 2018 2:55 PM - DinohScene: now if only I could pull off Hiro like that 
Jul 5, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: dinoh is 20% straigh confirmed
Jul 5, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: dinoh, come to the other side!
Jul 5, 2018 3:06 PM - Flame: 4:03 PM - migles: dinoh, come to the other side! < dinoh will cum all over you 
Jul 5, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: ewww
Jul 5, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: you are a mod now
Jul 5, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: shouldn't say stuff like that
Jul 5, 2018 3:10 PM - BORTZ: those stomachs give me the boneskis
Jul 5, 2018 3:21 PM - DinohScene: we should say things like that
Jul 5, 2018 3:21 PM - DinohScene: otherwise our access to the GBAtemp porn drive will be revoked
Jul 5, 2018 3:22 PM - DinohScene: and if that gets revoked, uncle p1ng won't be happy
Jul 5, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: hey dinoh your store open yet?
Jul 5, 2018 3:59 PM - DinohScene: nope, still working on it
Jul 5, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/burgers/a2meY7y
Jul 5, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Game Store / Fetish Store? lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your one stop shop for all gaming needs.
Jul 5, 2018 4:43 PM - DinohScene: Your one stop shop for all gayming needs. < FTFY
Jul 5, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 5, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ipF0zft Oh this one turned out better than I imagined lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i replaced my laptop keyboard
Jul 5, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: now i have working J and N keys again 
Jul 5, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it took a while cause i had to swap some keys over from my old keyboard because this is a danish layout and it's slightly different
Jul 5, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and in the process the plastic on one of the scissor switches bent slightly and i couldn't get the key back on
Jul 5, 2018 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had to remove the scissors entirely to see the problem and unbend it
Jul 5, 2018 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: which luckily is easy to do with tweezers
Jul 5, 2018 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also cleaned some of the corrosion from underneath the keyboard from an earlier liquid spill and gave the keys i swapped over a clean since they had brown gunk on them
Jul 5, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn now I want a Danish and I can't have one lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xgmf0lU Also this cat is cute lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: quite a lot of liquid got underneath there by the looks of it but magically none of it reached the area where all the magic happens
Jul 5, 2018 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i immediately put it upside down opened on a chair so the liquid wouldnt have a chance to get anywhere
Jul 5, 2018 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: left it like that for a few days
Jul 5, 2018 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: works every time
Jul 5, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah electronics are pretty resilient if you know what to do and do it fast lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.megamillions.com/ I bought 5 tickets so hope I got one winning ticket lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you do then hook Costello up with a better server lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I imagine he has like cloud flare or something?
Jul 5, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where is GBAtemp hosted? lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's hosted in France
Jul 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.whoishostingthis.com/?q=gbatemp.net Who ever Online SAS is lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: France!!! Wii!
Jul 5, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the recent downtime isn't a problem with the server, it's a problem with some plugins
Jul 5, 2018 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: online.net
Jul 5, 2018 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom then why all the server upgrades
Jul 5, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use online.net too but my traceroute doesn't have the poneytelecom.eu thing
Jul 5, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are trying to prevent someone from haxxoring GBAtemp and banning everyone lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ban zem ban zem all!!!!
Jul 5, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're moving the database to a separate server, yes, but that's not why there's been downtime
Jul 5, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was downtime due to that too
Jul 5, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but that was like 2 weeks ago 
Jul 5, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just let them hack the server, turn everyone's avatar into like PeeWee Herman and everyone will have fun  lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom will they bring back animated avatars? I have sooo many inappropriate gif files... lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Jul 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one of those things that's not really "necessary" lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol True was more of an older time
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a more civilized time...
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the old excuse was because of the server load, but now it's mostly "because we don't need annoying gifs as avatars" lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Chary: Lock it to patrons only, watch people rage
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus that Psi guy would probably post porn gifs lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi they're still animated if you click them
Jul 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's about time the avatar and sig size limits are increased though
Jul 5, 2018 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 500 wide when most monitors are 1080p or larger seems low
Jul 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just post whole movies as your avatar lol
Jul 5, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i usually go with 800 width for my UI design unless i really need more width
Jul 5, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats a safe size
Jul 5, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ENaHOwu
Jul 5, 2018 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: dawwww it's riding on the back of another one
Jul 5, 2018 6:16 PM - T-hug: that's what she said?
Jul 5, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VcuPNRN
Jul 5, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCteF4zvd2c
Jul 5, 2018 6:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WndeNqY.jpg
Jul 5, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kill it with fire
Jul 5, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: I imagine that's what mosquitos are doing when I'm in my hammock with the bug screen on, I hear them buzzing around my ears
Jul 5, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Py3eas3
Jul 5, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AGq9Ykt.jpg
Jul 5, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I hate mosquito's so much....
Jul 5, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here in Florida they suck lol
Jul 5, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a small bug zapping light and installed it in my living room and it has worked, no mosquito's in my house for like months
Jul 5, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: I knew I should have bought that shit when it was on sale.
Jul 5, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: And I think they suck everywhere, not just Florida  
Jul 5, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: It's kind of their thing.
Jul 5, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kps82JmgoVg&feature=youtu.be
Jul 5, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: Looks like a fish, moves like a fish, steers like a bull.
Jul 5, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: Turn radius is half a mile.
Jul 5, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: If you want to take a corner it's easier to just stop and find one that's already going in that direction.
Jul 5, 2018 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/gigabytes-16gb-memory-kit-comes-with-dummy-rgb-modules-for-those-empty-slots/ 
Jul 5, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: mosquitos aren't attracted to light
Jul 5, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're attracted to your body heat and the co2 you exhale
Jul 5, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/gigabytes-1...with-dummy-rgb-modules-for-those-empty-slots/  <--- Super useful for craigslist parking lot scams lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Interesting
Jul 5, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I have it in the living room kind of in front of us so the Co2 is exhaled near that thing so they probably get confused and go into the light lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Would be better if the link worked
Jul 5, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: I doubt it
Jul 5, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Once they are near enough to you they will just go for you
Jul 5, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: They want your blood
Jul 5, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but I haven't been bitten in the house since I got it. Maybe they land on it by accident lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a one time accident lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just don't put it outside
Jul 5, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: It'll attract more mosquitos than it kills
Jul 5, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naahh then the lizards and frogs and toads wouldn't get any food 
Jul 5, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I like the lizards and frogs and toads lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 5-6 night time gekko things that live outside my house, and like at least 2-3 big tree frogs and always some toads hopping around lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they like to hang out by the outside lights
Jul 5, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/lizards/Mediterranean_Gecko.php I have a bunch of these they are neat
Jul 5, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They like run away when they see me but I try to not bug them, cute little buggers lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Huh... reading that, I never knew they where not from Florida lol
Jul 5, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and they eat a lot of bugs so thats a good thing lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/frogs/Barking_tree_frog.php
Jul 5, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/frogs/Giant_Toad.php These bastards are huge lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I never licked one... we did manage to get some of the poison from some of them and dry it onto a cigarette, it really did get you kind of high lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What isn't mentioned in that article is they can actually shoot the poison out of these like two lumps behind the eyes sort of on its "neck"
Jul 5, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My friends dog was barking and snarling at one and it shot that stuff right in it's mouth the dog lived but was coughing and gagging for like 2 hours lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My words at the time "don't let it bite it.. they are poisonous." had no idea it could actually project the poison like some kind of mace lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t_I0HgmVe8
Jul 5, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that one he has is a baby lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They get easily like 10 times that size
Jul 5, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/lizards/Brown_Anole.php This things are like every 10 feet here in Florida lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably are the only reason we are not swarmed by insects lol
Jul 5, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/lizards/Southeastern_Five-lined_Skink.php Too fast to actually catch  although I have tried a lot of times.
Jul 5, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/lizards/Ground_Skink.php These usually live in sand (easy to catch if you accidentally dig one up) under leaves and I think they eat ants and bugs?
Jul 5, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/lizards/Sand_Skink.php weird I should take a picture the next time I accidentally dig one up.
Jul 5, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They almost look like tiny snakes but they are not snakes.
Jul 5, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/lizards/Eastern_Glass_Lizard.php These are awesome. but they like to break off the tail and run I mean you barely touch them and the tail comes off so I never bug them  shame the skin on them feels crazy
Jul 5, 2018 9:53 PM - Coto: psionic spambot xd
Jul 5, 2018 9:53 PM - Coto: jkkk
Jul 5, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I turned the Shoutbox into a nature documentary  lol
Jul 5, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/07/05/2043238/samsung-arm-team-up-expect-new-mobile-chipset-faster-than-3ghz So soon we will have phones with 8 cores at 3Ghz lol
Jul 5, 2018 10:11 PM - Coto: you are like a shoutbox reporter (that posts news)
Jul 5, 2018 10:36 PM - Coto: and a spambot
Jul 5, 2018 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jul 6, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBI_QaJAWK8
Jul 6, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bObx4EO.jpg
Jul 6, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/07/05/2156247/moviepass-new-business-plan-is-to-charge-you-whatever-it-wants
Jul 6, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hundred million dollars!!! Muhahahahah!!!!
Jul 6, 2018 12:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MCiNwQm.jpg
Jul 6, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Finally
Jul 6, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i8pVQ5Z
Jul 6, 2018 2:25 AM - Veho: Silly kitty.
Jul 6, 2018 3:28 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/DXNdXhC
Jul 6, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 they stole my method for writing! lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/dragon-marked-for-death-official-trailer-reveal-coming-to-nintendo-switch-this-winter.510454/
Jul 6, 2018 3:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 7, 2018)

Jul 6, 2018 7:24 AM - kenenthk: https://people.com/tv/pawn-stars-richard-old-man-harrison-funeral/ Just heard about this dont care about the show as much but going to miss that old man
Jul 6, 2018 7:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XLfSHgi.mp4
Jul 6, 2018 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tJ2N0sT
Jul 6, 2018 9:51 AM - T-hug: https://twitter.com/eddiehearn/status/1014978627144908805?s=12
Jul 6, 2018 9:56 AM - T-hug: https://twitter.com/AndrewHogan007/status/1014979682184368129?s=17
Jul 6, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/r7DGxP7.png
Jul 6, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: so, my chair broke
Jul 6, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: should i get a gaming one now?
Jul 6, 2018 1:39 PM - migles: with rgb
Jul 6, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it doesn't have RGB or liquid cooling it's not a real gaming product don't you know 
Jul 6, 2018 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A liquid cooled chair would be interesting lol
Jul 6, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: what about liquid warmer?
Jul 6, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: keeps the butt warmed, but the balls cooled
Jul 6, 2018 2:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/lANwfVN 
Jul 6, 2018 2:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys need to stay away from imgur 
Jul 6, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @migles I suppose it depends on the climate. I'd kill for a liquid cooled chair cuz it's been like 80-90F throughout the last week or two lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd help save on the electric bill, cuz then I wouldn't have to run my AC all the time 
Jul 6, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: wow
Jul 6, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: that high quality gif
Jul 6, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: so i got a package of 10 mini discs lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: it come with a carrying bag and a pen
Jul 6, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: pen is long dryied :c
Jul 6, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: and discs work in the gamecube, its great
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got my SNES today 
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: and ordered the gameboy player
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: you got a snes?
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: i tought you where kidding
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Came with two games, Home Alone 2 and Super Tennis, and Super Tennis doesn't work 
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: you going to get the super game boy for it, right?
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually probably
Jul 6, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: its a very cool toy
Jul 6, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just waiting for my repro carts now lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then eventually I'll buy a flash card, whenever I can be bothered to choose between the Super Everdrive and the SD2SNES
Jul 6, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: with this gamecube and pokemon box i can play ruby and saphire like in the gba player lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: that thing doesn't work in the wii
Jul 6, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: whats the difference between them tom?
Jul 6, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SD2SNES supports a lot of the special chips and is $200, the Super Everdrive just supports various DSP chips and is ~$110
Jul 6, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The reason I haven't decided between the two is because the SD2SNES doesn't support SA-1 games (ATM), and Super Mario RPG is the only special chip game I really would want to play
Jul 6, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which uses SA-1
Jul 6, 2018 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could buy the Super Everdrive for $100 and then buy a copy of Super Mario RPG for $40-$50
Jul 6, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or spend the $200 for the SD2SNES, and maybe have a chance of playing Super Mario RPG if SA-1 support gets added
Jul 6, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://krikzz.com/pub/support/var/comparison/sd2snes-vs-super-everdrive.html
Jul 6, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SD2SNES also supports MSU1, which is super neat, but I don't think MSU1 appeals to me all that much for a physical console
Jul 6, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: MSU1 seems really gimmicky
Jul 6, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that they ported that FMV game to it is pretty cool, even if the game isn't great
Jul 6, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: does the Super everdrive supports msu1?
Jul 6, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: almost everything that uses MSU1 just seems to be like an extra intro cutscene or something
Jul 6, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that you could watch on youtube, it doesn't add anything to the game
Jul 6, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, just the SD2SNES
Jul 6, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: super everdrive predates MSU1
Jul 6, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: MSU1 was created for the SD2SNES IIRC
Jul 6, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: get the snes2nes
Jul 6, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: bigger rom support
Jul 6, 2018 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: or it was created for bsnes and SD2SNES was created for it
Jul 6, 2018 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: either way
Jul 6, 2018 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: LOL chuck tingle humble bundle
Jul 6, 2018 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 6, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't really matter migles, the bigger ROM support only applies towards special chipped games AFAIK
Jul 6, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, as I said, I only have one that I'm interested in playing lol
Jul 6, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And ROMhacks, I suppose
Jul 6, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have 0 interest in SNES romhacks TBH
Jul 6, 2018 3:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Too bad that making MSU-1 Tracks isn't easy. 
Jul 6, 2018 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I really was trying to do it and only did one test successful, after how long it taken me, I got bored and just wait for others to make it :yu
Jul 6, 2018 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know like those download packs 
Jul 6, 2018 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mega man X with Genesis audio pretty interesting
Jul 6, 2018 3:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CzkswHHxQI
Jul 6, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a few of my repro SNES games just now, they look pretty dang good
Jul 6, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet if you put them side by side with the originals you wouldn't be able to tell the difference
Jul 6, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to go and pick up Earthbound at some point and I'll have some stuff to play for a while lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played Earthbound back when it was new, it was pretty good
Jul 6, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an ok game. I've played through it I think just once, wasn't as good as all the fanboys jerk off it to be, but also not bad
Jul 6, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I liked it but I didn't buy it, was a rental store near me they would let me barrow some games for extended periods of time if they where not popular rentals
Jul 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They ended up selling it because I was literally the only person who rented it lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They offered it to me for like 40 bucks and I was like "nahh..." lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've kept it, they go for like $200 cartridge only lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I bought repro carts lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same for Chrono Trigger, goes for like $100-$150 loose as well
Jul 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah those prices are just crazy stupid.
Jul 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They produced millions not a true collectable
Jul 6, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well not exactly
Jul 6, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chrono Trigger and Earthbound both sold like utter shit in the US
Jul 6, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chrono Trigger I think had like maybe 200k copies sold in the US
Jul 6, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Versus the 3 million or so in JP lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Earthbound I don't think ever hit about 100,000
Jul 6, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the US
Jul 6, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but at the same time the market is tiny for them.
Jul 6, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still think they are way over valued
Jul 6, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, they're way over priced, but there's not a huge stock of them out there so it's somewhat "understandable" lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kcUjuXBFA8
Jul 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you think they got whiplash?
Jul 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Veho: I think they got severe brain damage that makes them believe their childhood was great.
Jul 6, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Swing Wing is even dumber than that Skip ball rope thing that was out when I was younger
Jul 6, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6W4FK1VYD8 This thing
Jul 6, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So stupid lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' skip ball thing
Jul 6, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Where the cheapo ones were made of hard plastic and you could break your ankle if you fuck up lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:46 PM - Veho: "Back in my day kids weren't glued to their phones, they went out and played real games."
Jul 6, 2018 4:47 PM - Veho: "Like 'headbang until you vomit' or 'flay your ankles' and other crowd favorites."
Jul 6, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In 3 feet of snow uphill, no less 
Jul 6, 2018 4:48 PM - Veho: "You kids have it easy."
Jul 6, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho all of them seem like ingenious idea's compared to lawn darts when I was a kid... lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here go play with this giant metal spike your supposed to throw at your friends!" lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait I have a new game! Throw it in the air and everyone run away! lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=av6PmNK4F9M <---- pretty cool looking for 200 bucks
Jul 6, 2018 4:50 PM - Veho: I want lawn darts  
Jul 6, 2018 4:51 PM - Veho: Sticking a metal spike onto a Nerf Vortex just isn't the same.
Jul 6, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a set as a kid used correctly they where at least kind of fun?
Jul 6, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like horse shoes or something lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:52 PM - Veho: How could they not be? They are giant darts.
Jul 6, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of the toys I had as a kid literally could not be sold today, a lot of the cap guns I had looked so realistic they would get you shot these days lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:55 PM - Veho: They're still sold in Europe.
Jul 6, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' cap guns
Jul 6, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Where you'd ignore the guns and hit the caps with a hammer instead
Jul 6, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All at once lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:57 PM - Veho: Speaking of darts and caps, I had some sort of flat-tipped dart that you could stick a cap on and then throw. It would bang the cap on impact.
Jul 6, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've seen those before
Jul 6, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like nerf darts, but they make a louder noise 
Jul 6, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Exploding-Cap-Darts-40-Cal/dp/B00B6JWZEI < kinda like this
Jul 6, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some of those they where pretty fun "bombs" lol
Jul 6, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Schylling-Classic-Retro-Refills-Bundle/dp/B016Z0BB24/ref=sr_1_1?s=toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1530896364&sr=1-1&keywords=cap+gun+bomb
Jul 6, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought you meant these things lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose it could be those, too lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same concept really, you just throw one and shoot the other lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw them at your friends!!! The loud pop will be the least of your problems as they run home to tell on you! lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember I was like 8 or 9 I got in trouble for hitting my brother with a Tonka truck... lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was all metal back then lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey he took it like a champ though.... Damn I was a violent kid lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We used to have a few of those all metal tonka trucks
Jul 6, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use to play with them a lot when I was young lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then they got left outside for a few days during a big storm and were basically piles of rust
Jul 6, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where pretty bad ass load up the dump truck with dirt and sand or other toys lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah they would rust out bad the newer ones, the old ones the paint was a bit thicker I think
Jul 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Metal-Tonka-Truck-Dump-Truck-/283035739934 < pretty much this is what I had lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still would rust but more in spots and not the whole thing
Jul 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL The exact model I hit my brother with
Jul 6, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they bought those when my older bro was born in the 80s, they stayed in pretty great shape until around 1999 when they got ruined
Jul 6, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he was throwing dirt at at me and got it in my eyes or something so I grabbed that and smacked him over the head with it.
Jul 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tonka-Metal-Dump-Truck-XMB-975-Turbo-Diesel-Pressed-Steel-Yellow/253724450058?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D52935%26meid%3Dd2568779811f45069ba7335dabd9c43f%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D283035739934%26itm%3D253724450058&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Jul 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get newer ones for you kid Tom 
Jul 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if I was a kid I would want that one you can like program
Jul 6, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be pretty neat lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably wouldn't be too hard to jerry rig one like that really
Jul 6, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find it, was this truck you could tell it to like go forward 10 feet turn left go 10 feet
Jul 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah a pi kit and some stepper motors and crap lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get an Arduino, rig up an electric motor to the wheels lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or one of those gas powered motors on those super fast RC cars lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonka bot lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have a nice metal monstrosity running 50mph into your ankle, sounds like a good time to me!
Jul 6, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whd0OAOVZxY
Jul 6, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: None of the Chemistry sets are as good as the ones I had as a kid either these days... they took out all the cool formulas lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Hmmm so I can make my own Chlorine gas... neat! So gonna try that on my cat later!" lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Fedex, they delivered my SNES this morning probably around 9 or 10AM, and I only just now got the "delivered" notification 
Jul 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is a miracle I didn't like actually kill anything or anyone as a kid... Well some plants with failed experiments lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom so everything works?
Jul 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it all works no problem lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cept for Super Tennis, one of the games that came with it lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just needs to have contacts cleaned
Jul 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was moving some boxes and found 2 minty fresh SNES pads yesterday... been hanging on to those babies a long time lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Minty fresh Nintendo ones 
Jul 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Tennis lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would just use the case for a flash cart or something
Jul 6, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably rather use Home Alone 2 for that 
Jul 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hahahaha hmmm yeah I guess it is worse than Tennis lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time, I thought Home Alone was a crap game, but I do like the graphics in it if that makes sense
Jul 6, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if it was just compared to the NES or if they actually had nice shading and stuff lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After looking at some video's of Home Alone and part 2 yeah it was just the SNES was still kinda new so a lot of games didn't have that much color.
Jul 6, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJv0Z11Ms0E weird lol
Jul 6, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the larger power plug is able to put out more power, so Nintendo could just use the same plug for an upgraded mini that could be the N64 mini?
Jul 6, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nnx6LfW.jpg
Jul 6, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho those signs have me soo confused lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I tested my LTTP repro just now, annnnd doesn't work lol.
Jul 6, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: PR, they are a reference to Joe Dirt.
Jul 6, 2018 6:05 PM - Joe88: Someone having a little too much fun making signs at costco
Jul 6, 2018 6:05 PM - Veho: Where Joe is very disappointed to learn the fireworks stand doesn't have the items listed on those signs.
Jul 6, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't get past the player select screen, either names don't save so you're stuck in a loop or the name gets corrupted, you start with the master sword and 999 rupees, and you can't move from the bed where you start lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom so the ROM has been hacked?
Jul 6, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But badly hacked...
Jul 6, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have any other SNES or clone SNES systems to try it on? lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's a ROM hack, I just think the flash chip they used is corrupted lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, just my SNES
Jul 6, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All other games work fine and dandy, it's just this one lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I cleaned the contacts on the SNES when I got it, and cleaned the contacts on the cartridge as well even though it's brand new lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it shouldn't be anything like that, it's just a cheapo repro that probably wasn't tested lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna see if they'll send me another one
Jul 6, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Threaten to Donald Trump them! lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:21 PM - Veho: What would that entail?
Jul 6, 2018 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cry on Twitter using 5 year old english, probably
Jul 6, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 6, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: 5 year old English... you mean while people were saying "bae"?
Jul 6, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: 
Jul 6, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, he's not that intelligent ;O;
Jul 6, 2018 6:30 PM - lcie nimbus: Somebody want to read my shit and tell me if its passbale ?
Jul 6, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh Tom try putting the controller in port 1
Jul 6, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: port 2 even
Jul 6, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's pulling a Metal Gear on you lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:31 PM - lcie nimbus: Here, give me the criticism with both barrels.
Jul 6, 2018 6:32 PM - lcie nimbus: https://www.royalroadl.com/fiction/18943/the-minotaur-paladin
Jul 6, 2018 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Its gay
Jul 6, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: So's your mam.
Jul 6, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so 10 out 10 for you kenenthk? lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo hey 
Jul 6, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am drinking Diet Pepsi tonight  lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:38 PM - kenenthk: No Deepthroato 
Jul 6, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Cause diets a lot healthier
Jul 6, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I don't know if it's healthier but at least it's not just ice water lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 6, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: I'm drinking a double mojito.
Jul 6, 2018 6:44 PM - lcie nimbus: 90% of diets are fakeass. Why eat shit that makes you feel bad for a month and lose like 10 pounds when your going to go right back to doing what you did before and gain even more weight back ?
Jul 6, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: All diets are fakeass.
Jul 6, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: There's only one thing that works: Burn off more calories than you shove down your cake hole.
Jul 6, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Icid nimbus true for most people but I can't go off my diet ever  (diabetic)
Jul 6, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if I want to keep living I have to avoid sugar like the plague lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LbQ8Jm70vB8?t=1647 lol
Jul 6, 2018 6:50 PM - kenenthk: Drink Cane sugar soda
Jul 6, 2018 6:52 PM - kenenthk: Dont you love falling asleep and your charger gets unplugged on you
Jul 6, 2018 6:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/NdFLOcCB-UQ North korea will fear raspberry pis
Jul 6, 2018 7:10 PM - lcie nimbus: Only dier i've ever seen that worked was this shit called whole 30. basically, you eat healthy for 30 days and it burns the stuff that keeps you aft out of your system. lost 20 pounds and have stayed with eating like that, combined with home workouts for the past 3 months.
Jul 6, 2018 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Also go off your diet psi 
Jul 6, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fab diets are fakeass, actual "dieting" isn't. Most people just assume going on a diet = temporary change in eating habits/what you eat. But actual dieting is a major, more permanent change in your eating habits, and that's about it. As Dep said, generally speaking what actually works is just burning more than you shove in your cake whole
Jul 6, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could eat a giant breakfast, huge lunch, 3 course dinner, and a whole cake for dessert and lose weight so long as you burn up all those calories lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My diet isn't about loosing weight, I guess it's not a real diet? lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any change in your eating habits would be considered a diet
Jul 6, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I am down about as low as I want to go 260ish right now
Jul 6, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even gorging on fatty foods and eating sugar filled assholes is a "diet" lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh for me yeah change was no soda no cake no candy  lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: An unhealthy diet, but a diet nonetheless
Jul 6, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fat I can eat and the Doctor said I could eat all the fight chicken and some beef and all the veggies lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Except like corn and rice and potatoes
Jul 6, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That kind of starch crap
Jul 6, 2018 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far I've lost ~35lbs on my "diet", and the only thing I really changed was no soda, less of what I actually eat, and then burning whatever I put in my cake hole lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom not to worry you will gain it all back once the kids start wanting Pizza and Ice Cream all the time  lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:24 PM - kenenthk: A diet isnt always about loosing weight
Jul 6, 2018 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not doing that shit, my parents sort of "gave in" for us when I was young which kinda screwed us a bit lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:25 PM - lcie nimbus: Same, no Dairy, No Dough, and no suagr. feel better than i have in the last 3 yeears.
Jul 6, 2018 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They learned their lesson when the 4th kid popped out, but for the other 3 it was just whatevs and fast food lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Russell-Stover-Sugar-Delights-Chocolate/dp/B00AXRGTV4 <---- if you must have a desert thing these are amazingly good for being sugar free
Jul 6, 2018 7:25 PM - kenenthk: A lot 9f "healthy" drinks actually has as much sugar as soda
Jul 6, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In fact if no one told me they where sugar free I wouldn't have known.
Jul 6, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah avoid fruit juice those are as bad as soda 
Jul 6, 2018 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually just munch on graham crackers for a snack/dessert lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, most processed fruit juice is basically 90% sugar lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also if you watch the sugar content in stuff (back of the package) it's weird like I switched ham slices from Honey Ham (lol yes of course..) to Black Forest Ham so half the sugar right there.
Jul 6, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one thing I can't adjust too on this medicine and cutting out all the sugar... at night my body is like roasting... I can have the house at 72F and I still feel like I am on fire lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was originally going to swap from soda to fruit juice, until I actual bothered checking the sugar content and stuff on the fruit juice
Jul 6, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it sucks 
Jul 6, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You still need vitamin C and stuff though so make sure to grab some multivitamins or something lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like maybe a couple grams less sugar in a serving? But then a serving is like just 1 cup, which isn't much with a meal so you drink two servings and you're nearly twice as worse off 
Jul 6, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the sad part is most people don't look at that and think "Juice is healthy I am on a diet and avoiding Soda!" so they drink a bunch of juice and can't figure out why they not loosing lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: losing even lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me I have figured out I can have about 30 grams of sugar a day total, sounds like a lot but it's in literally everything 
Jul 6, 2018 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I set a 60g limit a day for myself, but I usually don't hit above 30 or 40
Jul 6, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 gram per slice of whole wheat bread, 1 gram for 4 slices of ham, 6 grams for a tablespoon of peanut butter lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think salad has any sugar in it depending on the dressing I use, and if I don't use croutons lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a bit in my tomato's and crap
Jul 6, 2018 7:39 PM - kenenthk: I've been drinking minute maid mostly because it's cheap and good.
Jul 6, 2018 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Fuckers want us to be healthy yet take every penny for it
Jul 6, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True it costs like 2X as much to eat healthy 
Jul 6, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And literally to eat healthy means like 80% of the stuff at the store is immediately off my shopping list lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:41 PM - kenenthk: My $500 TV makes me happier than my health
Jul 6, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL well watching food on TV is healthier than eating it lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Best Thing I ever" is a great show lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:42 PM - kenenthk: So is kitchen nightmare good actors
Jul 6, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt5mDUYne90&list=PLvnH8IUOFjMYhARr3QECsStMAHQaOuvh_
Jul 6, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Good Eats  lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Watch the food network, burn calories jerking it to Giada 
Jul 6, 2018 7:43 PM - kenenthk: You arent gonna tell me there's thousands of restaurants still open serving frozen food after that show
Jul 6, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 6, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk most restaurants serve frozen food... the profit margins are too slim for 99.9% of places to afford for sending out people to gather fresh shit 2-3 times a week.
Jul 6, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked at 2 different places that tried for mostly fresh stuff when I was younger and they would charge like 20+ a plate
Jul 6, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and even they had some frozen stuff lol
Jul 6, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would go to stores so much and farmers markets and fish markets... was almost a full time job for me tracking down what they did get fresh lol
Jul 6, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/15925/creamy-au-gratin-potatoes/ < Making this for dinner today, added ham and broccoli and topped it with some bread crumbs to make it a kind of "casserole"
Jul 6, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old Tom would've put strips of bacon over the potatoes before I put the cheese on, but new Tom was like "nah"
Jul 6, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 6, 2018 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't be sad Tom. 
Jul 6, 2018 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'll hire a clown to cheer you up 
Jul 6, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom i would skkip the aluminum foil
Jul 6, 2018 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: just makes things take way longer to cook
Jul 6, 2018 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe leave it on for a while then take it off so the cheese and breadcrumbs get a nice crust
Jul 6, 2018 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like a thick crust
Jul 6, 2018 9:04 PM - Dionicio3: thicc crust
Jul 6, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know any clowns, sorry 
Jul 6, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: you know, ones that aren't crazy
Jul 6, 2018 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the potatoes were thinner, that'd make sense. But they're relatively thick and take longer to cook, so the aluminum is in place to avoid the top from burning before the potatoes get cooked.
Jul 6, 2018 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do remove the foil after ~an hour though, so the top does become nice and crisp
Jul 6, 2018 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also like a lot of crust on stuff like this
Jul 6, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a bit similar to the broccoli and ham gratin i make
Jul 6, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i use pasta instead and add half a wedge of blue cheese
Jul 6, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: blue cheese makes it awesome
Jul 6, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i actually just use a sauce mix that has pasta already in it but it contains similar ingredients
Jul 6, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i tried it without the blue cheese once, was shit
Jul 6, 2018 9:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8VKxT6k


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 8, 2018)

Jul 7, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: We back
Jul 7, 2018 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Cr4ZoqT
Jul 7, 2018 6:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: hooray
Jul 7, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame Obama lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He haxxored the Temp!!!
Jul 7, 2018 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nIaetMP Damn some of these I actually want...
Jul 7, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The microwave video thing would be a game changer lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:48 AM - AsPika2219: Look likes this forum was OK after 504  gateway timeout since morning (Malaysia time)...
Jul 7, 2018 6:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: saw the first one and immediately thought "kinky outlets"
Jul 7, 2018 6:49 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 7, 2018 6:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have a similar thing to the second one (actually a couple) but they only use specific sites
Jul 7, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk 
Jul 7, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jul 7, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would take that HD microwave oven
Jul 7, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need a new one anyway. mine works but it's cheap shit
Jul 7, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: and old
Jul 7, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: it has knobs
Jul 7, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: analog knobs
Jul 7, 2018 6:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: "email app that recognizes you're trying to download an attachment you already have and instead just opens it for you" terrible idea
Jul 7, 2018 6:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: what if you want to download potential malware to scan it but don't realize you already have the same file
Jul 7, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like an add on for Chrome that recognizes my wife is trying to download the same file...
Jul 7, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Periodically I will have to clean my downloads folder out and at times she will have 8 of the same photo lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: torrents solve that
Jul 7, 2018 6:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: "doorbell only audible to humans" great idea but is that actually possible? dogs have insane hearing
Jul 7, 2018 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think they can hear all we can but also more higher pitched tones well besides me... I can hear dog whistles 
Jul 7, 2018 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And yes they are annoying
Jul 7, 2018 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: "wearable devices that tells you how long your hangover will last tomorrow based on your current blood alcohol level" mine lasts all day so no surprises there
Jul 7, 2018 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: "mobile app that alerts you and asks you before your parents download anything"
Jul 7, 2018 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need this for a lot of my family
Jul 7, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye
Jul 7, 2018 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye some of them are good some of them hmm not so much like the outlet that moves sounds great but it also sounds dangerous as fuck lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is funny because the idea is parental control is supposed to stop kids from viewing stuff they aren't supposed to but who's going to do the same for the parents... 
Jul 7, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: You know you dont have to type his full name right psi
Jul 7, 2018 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: parents need it more than the kids sometimes lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah just call me Jdbye
Jul 7, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Or asshole <3 
Jul 7, 2018 6:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: or fuck kens mom
Jul 7, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Dont mind me I'm just a man that hates life
Jul 7, 2018 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always try to type in the full name, sort of typing thing I guess lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need a media player that turns on subs when i rewind a little causet that means i missed something
Jul 7, 2018 6:57 AM - kenenthk: I wish someone would fuck her so she'd stop being a fucking idiot oh wait that didnt work she had me
Jul 7, 2018 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: some of these are obvious some of them rather dumb
Jul 7, 2018 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: like a number stamp tied to your credit card so you dont have to figure out postage
Jul 7, 2018 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Try real player
Jul 7, 2018 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: too easy to fake and also you don't have to? just go to the post office and tell them you need to send this
Jul 7, 2018 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I knew what some of these Japanese ROM's where like... so I could delete them or keep them.
Jul 7, 2018 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes they have translations (in these good sets) so that's nice.
Jul 7, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Your daughters nice
Jul 7, 2018 7:00 AM - kenenthk: I'm drunk
Jul 7, 2018 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jdbye they have postage things here where you just stamp what ever and the post office just bills you later in the month.
Jul 7, 2018 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but I think that could get expensive
Jul 7, 2018 7:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: the trick is to get sets that don't include japanese games
Jul 7, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Dont get in bad credit with USPS they could misdeliver your passport
Jul 7, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah these sets I grabbed tonight have like every game E U C and G and W and more lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus translations and hacks
Jul 7, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.i-mockery.com/romhacks/fuckers-quest/ How I found out this even exists lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Genesis set was still under 700MB's compressed
Jul 7, 2018 7:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: "mobile browser that enlarges the impossibly tiny X on popup ads"
Jul 7, 2018 7:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: screw mobile browser
Jul 7, 2018 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fushigi no Umi no Nadia <--- like what is this game, until I play it I wont know lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: this needs to be system wide
Jul 7, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have that on my tablet
Jul 7, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I do a special tap it enlarges that section of screen
Jul 7, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then I can tap the X easy
Jul 7, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's Android under the accessibility options?
Jul 7, 2018 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: man
Jul 7, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: "a network called background tv where every show is designed to be watched passively while you mess around on your phone"
Jul 7, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need this every day
Jul 7, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: though i'm on my laptop not my phone
Jul 7, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would use it lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: he forgot the cat tax
Jul 7, 2018 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: special tap isn't good enough it needs to be visible otherwise how do i know what to enlarge
Jul 7, 2018 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: some of those are damn near invisible
Jul 7, 2018 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It always enlarges where I am tapping so it must have some sort of "Oh he wants this chunk of screen larger" maybe it detects the small crap
Jul 7, 2018 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually it pops up for me when I am like "God damn it this is too small to click *tap tap tap*" lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then it's big and I am all like "Ha got you now sucker!" lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Psi is a wonderful man
Jul 7, 2018 7:16 AM - kenenthk: He donates to goodwill all the time
Jul 7, 2018 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you know it 
Jul 7, 2018 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and the Salvation Army 
Jul 7, 2018 7:17 AM - kenenthk: I drank a 1/4 of long island
Jul 7, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: I forgot there was 2 gallons of orange juice in my trunk its probably fucked now
Jul 7, 2018 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it just got warm it's probably fine they pasteurize it so no germs in it.
Jul 7, 2018 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it sat for like 2 days then yeah I wouldn't drink it lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Think it's been 4
Jul 7, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Is it normal to get sweats from rum gin and vodka mixed together
Jul 7, 2018 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it would be abnormal if booze didn't make me almost die lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah your body will try to sweat it out.
Jul 7, 2018 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Drank like 4 shots
Jul 7, 2018 7:36 AM - kenenthk: I'm not going to lie my virtual escape was a pretty good YouTube series by mcjuggernuggets
Jul 7, 2018 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JCoM7ngHX8
Jul 7, 2018 7:42 AM - kenenthk: You might like it psi
Jul 7, 2018 7:48 AM - kenenthk: God damn I feel good 
Jul 7, 2018 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn... the GoodSNES set I found is nice has like 2.6GB's of stuff compressed but it's all in one large folder... where the NES and Genesis sets where games in a folder so like all the versions of "Tennis" as an example where all in one folder so it was easy to tell the Japanese and Chinese and US version of the game lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: SNES is gonna take some sorting and digging.
Jul 7, 2018 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JGGRIGT
Jul 7, 2018 8:00 AM - kenenthk: Psi YouTube the series you'll like it
Jul 7, 2018 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Why wont little ceasers deliver
Jul 7, 2018 8:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you left irc 
Jul 7, 2018 8:14 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye
Jul 7, 2018 8:14 AM - kenenthk: I had half a bottle of liquid spill on me
Jul 7, 2018 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was sleeping but now lightning Is keeping me awake
Jul 7, 2018 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So loud is shaking the house
Jul 7, 2018 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Long strikes like 5 second long echo lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: I feel great psi
Jul 7, 2018 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 7, 2018 9:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i hate lightning
Jul 7, 2018 9:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: good thing we don't get it often here
Jul 7, 2018 9:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: singapore gets it all the time
Jul 7, 2018 9:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi if you're still awake you'll like this
Jul 7, 2018 9:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5d8pVg3Qtg
Jul 7, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: hey someone of you new fancy mods send a message to costello
Jul 7, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: the rules need to be updated, i mean, there is no mention about the rules of no buying\selling\trading outside thoose areas
Jul 7, 2018 12:30 PM - T-hug: hmn
Jul 7, 2018 1:30 PM - Veho: Sup.
Jul 7, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/JLwLvkc.jpg
Jul 7, 2018 1:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wFOhvGn.png
Jul 7, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: i am hungry
Jul 7, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: i want some chicas calientes with fries
Jul 7, 2018 1:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: YAY the website is back 
Jul 7, 2018 1:58 PM - Veho: Chicas calientes... hot chicks?
Jul 7, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: yes veho
Jul 7, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: muy buenas
Jul 7, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: lol i am in the mood for ocarina of time, i am goingto play the master quest version
Jul 7, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: cya later
Jul 7, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh 2.6GB SNES Good set decompresses into like almost 50GB's and like 90% of the games are meh at best lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus there is like sometimes 20 copies of the same game but with some sort of difference but who knows.... (Only keeping the translations and main game and interesting hacks)
Jul 7, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NHRrY3o.jpg
Jul 7, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually it's just things like some ROMs were dumped incorrectly, some had to be "fixed" for emulators, some were overdumped, some have trainers, etc etc.
Jul 7, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those symbols in parenthesis actually mean things!
Jul 7, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC (!) = verified good copy, so just keep those and discard the others lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gist.github.com/ramiabraham/ff41ba74f2b7104ecece < There you go, knew there was an explanation somewhere lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I found that when I first started looking at this lol like 1o is the first overdump or something lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: i dont bother with good sets, too much trash
Jul 7, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: no intro sets are the best
Jul 7, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: but yeah as tom said, just search for the ones with the exclamation points
Jul 7, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: delete the ones with * sometimes they have several "bad" like [b1] [b2] etc
Jul 7, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah those are the best unless it's a Japanese one with a Translation that is the ones I am mostly interested in this time.
Jul 7, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: you can start with the bad somes
Jul 7, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you are not kidding migles a couple of the games (I am almost to the B's) I think they almost ran out of letters lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: letters or numbers?
Jul 7, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: i rememnber seing some packls with up to [b5]
Jul 7, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am curious about the (Sound Restored) ones too lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah migles this one for SNES I found uncompressed is almost 50GB's lol yuge!
Jul 7, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: sound restored? that's probably unique to the fact the snes has the special chips right?
Jul 7, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Assault Suits Valken (J) (VC) [f1] (Sound Restored)
Jul 7, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: like they changed the sound so it would work without the special chip or something?
Jul 7, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either that, or it means it was patched with music from a different version of the game that's considered "better"
Jul 7, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: VC, that's a rom from virtual console psio lel
Jul 7, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you probably are right I remember VC games some of them having shit sound for some reason.
Jul 7, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: its kinda neat but weird how you remove the rom from a virtual consolea nd then run it in a flashcart in original hardware, it is kinda a time machine
Jul 7, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: psio
Jul 7, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles in some cases Nintendo had to resort to downloading the ROM's from the internet lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: check something for me, check what pokemon rom hacks that thing has
Jul 7, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god migles so many... and like "Asshole Pikachu" is one... I am still in the A's cleaning lol
Jul 7, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure there are various tools that will do that for you Psi lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://krikzz.com/pub/support/var/tools/ <
Jul 7, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am scared to try that Tom lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Decompressing a different copy in a different locations and I will see what it does in there lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why? Lol. It keeps all good dumps, and removes the useless stuff
Jul 7, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's from Krikzz himself, not like he's going around releasing malware lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=5089.0
Jul 7, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh not worried it's malware just how much it will delete if I like want some weird stuff to play lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: tom, he wants to keep some crap
Jul 7, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably 90% of the stuff will be crap lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like all these SMW1 hacks... I am sure they are all crap but might be interesting to see lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:07 PM - migles: psio i am intrigued by that asshole pikachu rom hack
Jul 7, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your best bet is to just pick the weird shit you want to keep, move it elsewhere, and then run the cleaner lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://nesninja.com/game/nes/festers-quest?rom=Fucker%27s+Quest+by+Shitdic+%28Fester%27s+Quest+Hack%29 I am gonna try this one too lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: he doesn't even know what he wants to keep ;O;
Jul 7, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it works on all the Good sets... lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's nice it puts them all in a folder so just in case I can just toss one back lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:41 PM - kenenthk: There should be a watch that auto logs how many hours of sleep you get
Jul 7, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have those, they're called sleep trackers
Jul 7, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Various Fitbit things do it, and a lot of the more expensive smart watches can do it, too
Jul 7, 2018 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Wonder how well they work.
Jul 7, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ones with heart rate monitors work fairly well, since it doesn't rely on just the fact that you're lying still for a couple hours
Jul 7, 2018 4:45 PM - kenenthk: What about a watch that let's you watch porn
Jul 7, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you want something decent that works well, you'll probably need to spend $125+ or something. I think the cheapest Fitbit thing with a heartrate monitor is $150, those supposedly work super well
Jul 7, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're called SmartWatches, we've had those for years ;O;
Jul 7, 2018 4:46 PM - Depravo: Ken, my watch records sleep.
Jul 7, 2018 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but I never heard about petwatching videos on them
Jul 7, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure they've had video players for like the last 4 or 5 years
Jul 7, 2018 4:47 PM - kenenthk: I need to sneak my porn into places
Jul 7, 2018 4:48 PM - Depravo: This was me last night https://puu.sh/ASrxA/c83b9b79b6.png
Jul 7, 2018 4:48 PM - kenenthk: I haven't looked into smart watches since like 4 or 5 years ago 
Jul 7, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://androidcommunity.com/android-wears-newest-trick-playing-a-full-length-movie-20150204/
Jul 7, 2018 4:49 PM - Flame: tom which snes flashcart did you decide
Jul 7, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they solve the needing to charge them ever 8 hours deal? lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:49 PM - kenenthk: I bet watching full length movies would kill the battery though
Jul 7, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SD2SNES
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't made any decisions Flame lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh in a couple of weeks they are getting that other chip
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly won't decide for a good few weeks or months lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for the SD2SNES thing
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - kenenthk: We need 10000 mah batt9smart watch
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The last chip it wont emulat
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SDD1 or something
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh based on what info Psi?
Jul 7, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh let me share 
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Psis daughter is a SDD
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are still a few chips it doesn't play psi lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SA-1 is the big one, and they have 0 idea if it can actually be done
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is the one that I want, don't give a shit about the others lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUuDV0iVjOE In the comments a link to the forum with the guy who does the programming for it.
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SA-1 that's the chip
Jul 7, 2018 4:51 PM - kenenthk: But really how long of a battery life could you expect while watching a movie with bt earbuds connected it would be cool for work
Jul 7, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SA-1 isn't being implemented in a couple weeks 
Jul 7, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As I said, they have no idea if they could make it work
Jul 7, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "If you waited a few more weeks you would've been able to show off the SA-1 compatibility. And Stoneagegamer really doesn't have anything to do with the SA-1 compatibility, that's all due to the work of a guy on Krikzz's forums.
Jul 7, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter anyways, I already bought Super Mario RPG last night lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That and one Streeet Fighter game uses it?
Jul 7, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember what games used what chips lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:53 PM - Flame: have you brought super Mario world tom
Jul 7, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jul 7, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom got it from aliexpress and saved a ton of money  lol
Jul 7, 2018 4:54 PM - Flame: yeah i know that psio
Jul 7, 2018 4:54 PM - Flame: but why not SMW
Jul 7, 2018 4:55 PM - Flame: best game ever
Jul 7, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SMW is shit ;O;O;O;O;O;
Jul 7, 2018 4:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.matrixindustries.com this one does look sexy
Jul 7, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered to spend $10 for it ;O;
Jul 7, 2018 4:56 PM - Flame: tom you sicken me 
Jul 7, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not looking to have a huge collection of official games, so I can't be bothered to buy a bunch of separate cartridges 
Jul 7, 2018 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Yup smartwatches still cost as much as a reliable smartphone
Jul 7, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll likely just get the Super Everdrive in a few weeks
Jul 7, 2018 4:59 PM - Depravo: SMW is shit?!?!?!?
Jul 7, 2018 4:59 PM - Depravo: That's it. I'm petitioning for your demotion.
Jul 7, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was being sarcastic dummy ;O;
Jul 7, 2018 5:00 PM - Depravo: So was I.
Jul 7, 2018 5:00 PM - kenenthk: How can you demote him any lower than a reporter? ;O
Jul 7, 2018 5:01 PM - Depravo: I could turn him into you?
Jul 7, 2018 5:01 PM - Flame: lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Your mother
Jul 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: depravo wins.
Jul 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: fatality
Jul 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was the closest to a compliment Dep has ever given me
Jul 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 7, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:02 PM - kenenthk: I know it is a compli9being me
Jul 7, 2018 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Compliment even
Jul 7, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree with Tom, not it's time to get ride of the 80 or so SNES games I have  lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just sell them and buy a SNES Classic and hack it lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:03 PM - Depravo: compli9being? Sounds like some kind of 3DS hack/CFW
Jul 7, 2018 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it's a new one now make Tom moderate the the thread
Jul 7, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: tom do you have sd2vita?
Jul 7, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jul 7, 2018 5:06 PM - Flame: how many GB microsd do you have in it?
Jul 7, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just 64GB
Jul 7, 2018 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Still waiting on that vita mem9card adapter 
Jul 7, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it supports pretty much an size
Jul 7, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what the SD2Vita is, it's a gamecard with an SD slot that you can use as a memory card
Jul 7, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll never get one that goes right into the memory card slot, because the adapter itself is too small
Jul 7, 2018 5:07 PM - kenenthk: https://m.gearbest.com/video-game/pp_1666337.html?wid=1433363&currency=USD&vip=14830775&gclid=Cj0KCQjwyYHaBRDvARIsAHkAXcv_h0406ycj-HreUhuwqbcySw1oTolLSDfijEOll5YNlhyvopYwc5AaAuwuEALw_wcB
Jul 7, 2018 5:08 PM - kenenthk: So it's a game card you can dump rims onto
Jul 7, 2018 5:08 PM - kenenthk: Roms
Jul 7, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a gamecard that acts as a memory card. You can't dump anything with it, it just acts as a memory card
Jul 7, 2018 5:09 PM - kenenthk: So what's the point
Jul 7, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you can have a huge memory card without paying $100+?
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: vita has 64gb max memory card
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A 64GB Vita memory card is like $110
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: plus like this you can use 200gb
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas a 64GB SD card is like $20-$30
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: or more even
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - kenenthk: But isnt there like shit on board storage on the vita
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1GB on the Slim model
Jul 7, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's not shit when games are like 2-4GB
Jul 7, 2018 5:11 PM - kenenthk: So what's the point if you cant have games on it
Jul 7, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can put games on it, it's a fucking memory card
Jul 7, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame: tom we are taking to a fucking wall here
Jul 7, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: But you just cant dump anything to it
Jul 7, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't dump cartridge games, but you can put digital games on it
Jul 7, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's a fucking memory card
Jul 7, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: I just asked if you could put things like roms on it
Jul 7, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, you asked if you can dump games with it
Jul 7, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Big difference
Jul 7, 2018 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Oh well still neat they finally have one any realiable brand or do they all work well
Jul 7, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any cheapo chinese thing will work
Jul 7, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: its a hack. so its all chinese BS
Jul 7, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just note you have to install Henkaku to use it, which is the kernel exploit. It's now available for the latest firmware, but 3.65 is the best because it has a coldboot exploit that 3.67+ don't
Jul 7, 2018 5:15 PM - kenenthk: I mean do you really need anything over 64gb considering the vital library lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: vita library isnt as bad as people make it out to be
Jul 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think you can fit all 2000 Vita games on it ;O;
Jul 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus PSP and PS1 games
Jul 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Flame: plus retroarch
Jul 7, 2018 5:16 PM - kenenthk: What is the largest msd card these days
Jul 7, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: and the like
Jul 7, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 400GB, IIRC
Jul 7, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like $200
Jul 7, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 256GB is <$100
Jul 7, 2018 5:18 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/192549075080?chn=ps&var=492654576010&ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fi%25252F192549075080%25253Fchn%25253Dps%252526var%25253D492654576010%2526itemid%253D492654576010_192549075080%2526targetid%253D414281569177%2526device%253Dm%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D9
Jul 7, 2018 5:18 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:19 PM - kenenthk: I might invest in a vita now and do that
Jul 7, 2018 5:19 PM - Flame: looks fake
Jul 7, 2018 5:20 PM - Flame: that microsd
Jul 7, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can you tell from the pixels, and because you've seen a lot of photoshops in your day?
Jul 7, 2018 5:20 PM - kenenthk: I thought the Premin+ gave it away
Jul 7, 2018 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Pemium+
Jul 7, 2018 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Well shit
Jul 7, 2018 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Time for a new keyboard
Jul 7, 2018 5:21 PM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Sony-PlayStation-PS-Vita-PCH-1001-Firmware-3-60-Henkaku-Guide-Fast-Ship/323324185070?hash=item4b479f89ee:g:eG4AAOSwAhNa1UqI
Jul 7, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Jul 7, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a good $80 overpriced
Jul 7, 2018 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Gotta pay for labor
Jul 7, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: bruv just buy from your local store and hack it yourself
Jul 7, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: nothing to it
Jul 7, 2018 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Any recommendations sites in the us that sale the adapter
Jul 7, 2018 5:26 PM - Flame: you mean the sd2vita?
Jul 7, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you buy a Slim, it just uses micro USB
Jul 7, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the SD2Vita, you can buy ones from Amazon
Jul 7, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I believe most still ship from china
Jul 7, 2018 5:27 PM - Flame: or ebay.. or aliexpress
Jul 7, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Adapter-iKNOWTECH-Controller-Transfer-Firmware/dp/B07516M7LD/ref=sr_1_3?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1530984432&sr=8-3&keywords=SD2Vita&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011 < Oh hey, one with Prime shipping
Jul 7, 2018 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Bookmarked still hard to find a mint vita that's not 150+ now
Jul 7, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just go to Gamestop or something, they sell refurbished ones for like $120 last I checked
Jul 7, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamestop.com/browse/ps-vita/systems?nav=28-xu0,131af-c4 < Apparently they upped the price 
Jul 7, 2018 5:29 PM - kenenthk: That's because gamestop does business well
Jul 7, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you don't care about portability, you can just buy a PSTV for like $50
Jul 7, 2018 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Sure we all want one of those
Jul 7, 2018 5:31 PM - kenenthk: See a few prime ones for 135 but you have no idea what it looks like only shitty thing about Amazon
Jul 7, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The down side of buying a Vita is how much porn has someone watched on it and jerked off like inches away from the screen  lol
Jul 7, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would end up breaking it by hosing it down with lysol lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:03 PM - kenenthk: I don't get why a person would use anything other than a smartphone
Jul 7, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:04 PM - Depravo: Who looks at porn on their phone?
Jul 7, 2018 6:04 PM - kenenthk: In other news I have a massive hangover
Jul 7, 2018 6:04 PM - kenenthk: Like 80% of people that own smart phones?
Jul 7, 2018 6:05 PM - Depravo: Last night I drunk 4 mojitos, 4 black Russians and a double G&T. I do not have a hangover.
Jul 7, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao Depravo can we start a poll... "What do you watch adult entertainment on the most?" The last option should be "If it has a screen I will figure out a way..."
Jul 7, 2018 6:05 PM - Depravo: Therefore you are a child and I win.
Jul 7, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo you have the liver of a man half your age  you should probably sell it before it goes bad  lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:06 PM - kenenthk: Yeah because a mojito is totally a mans drink 
Jul 7, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe you're just an alcoholic Dep ;O;
Jul 7, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't get a hangover if you never stop drinking?
Jul 7, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: So far today: One mojito, two cans of beer and currently drinking a martini.
Jul 7, 2018 6:07 PM - Flame: depravo > you
Jul 7, 2018 6:07 PM - Depravo: I only drink at weekends.
Jul 7, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stirred then shaken and then just poured into a funnel!!
Jul 7, 2018 6:07 PM - kenenthk: I was downing Long island
Jul 7, 2018 6:07 PM - Depravo: Never shake a martini.
Jul 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Long Island is my true love for booze...
Jul 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Flame: you typed dick wrong ken
Jul 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: You can't complain aboiut mojitos not being a mans drink if you're drinking Long Island.
Jul 7, 2018 6:08 PM - kenenthk: No flame I'm not you
Jul 7, 2018 6:08 PM - Flame: i win again
Jul 7, 2018 6:10 PM - kenenthk: A real man drinks Smirnoff ice
Jul 7, 2018 6:10 PM - Flame: a real man drinks whiskey
Jul 7, 2018 6:10 PM - Depravo: A real vodka drinker doesn't drink Smirnoff.
Jul 7, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The thing about Long Island is it has all the booze lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grey Goose?
Jul 7, 2018 6:11 PM - Depravo: It's like the Gordon's of vodka.
Jul 7, 2018 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Long islands vodka, tequila, light rum
Jul 7, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to drink any Vodka that had Vodka in the name...
Jul 7, 2018 6:11 PM - Depravo: Ken, you're missing gin and triple sec.
Jul 7, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a tiny bottle of Fireball Whiskey I found here lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:12 PM - Depravo: http://iba-world.com/cocktails/long-island-iced-tea/
Jul 7, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fireballwhisky.com/
Jul 7, 2018 6:12 PM - kenenthk: I'm not seeing the one I bought online I just know its 37.5%
Jul 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo every time I see that list... I am like it tastes like none of that stuff lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Flame: i had Fireball Whiskey is not bad, but not great too
Jul 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking voodoo magic lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:13 PM - Depravo: You bought pre-made Long Island? Amateur.
Jul 7, 2018 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Sorry I'm not a alcoholic Dep
Jul 7, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously who ever invented the Long Island is a mad genius lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably took advantage of soooo many women lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here have this drink I made you..." "Oh no it's not too strong it wont fuck you up...." lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:15 PM - kenenthk: No he just told them it was water
Jul 7, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: Even I think that Long Island shouldn't work.
Jul 7, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: It's like bees flying.
Jul 7, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alchemy you can do at home!
Jul 7, 2018 6:17 PM - kenenthk: http://www.totalwine.com/spirits/ready-to-drink/tea/desert-island-long-island-ice-tea/p/99138175
Jul 7, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I can think of is someone had those ingredients around and just said "I don't want to put any of this away... fuck it I will just throw it all in a glass and slam it!" and so it was born lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Might of been a mistake to drink it without coke 
Jul 7, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "Just add coke" lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like Tom with his hookers.... "Just add coke!" lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:19 PM - kenenthk: I've had strawberry infused moonshine before that will mess you up
Jul 7, 2018 6:19 PM - Depravo: I must admit I have considered making a bottle of pre-mixed Long Island spirits.
Jul 7, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://giphy.com/gifs/cocaine-robocop-2EwGY6PmYUXBu
Jul 7, 2018 6:20 PM - kenenthk: How much money would you actually save mixing it yourself
Jul 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing but the taste is probably way better
Jul 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or worse if you buy bottom shelf stuff
Jul 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: And really? I'm an alcoholic for making the thing from scratch rather than buying pre-mixed so you can ram it down your throat more quickly?
Jul 7, 2018 6:21 PM - kenenthk: And a LT of whiskey is like what 30 bucks
Jul 7, 2018 6:22 PM - Depravo: Long Islands are their own sobriety test. When you're too drunk to make one you're too drunk to drink one.
Jul 7, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDUQ-4k6g1A
Jul 7, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo can you see that video?
Jul 7, 2018 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Cant we all just agree that we like long islands
Jul 7, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: I believe I've been shown this before.
Jul 7, 2018 6:23 PM - Depravo: We all like Long Islands.
Jul 7, 2018 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Hell I'll drink whatever has alcohol in it
Jul 7, 2018 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Mudslides are bomb
Jul 7, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other drink I like is cranberry juice and vodka but I need a nice rum soaked Cuban to enjoy that.
Jul 7, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and a pretty woman at my side and a nice sunset...
Jul 7, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and some shades.
Jul 7, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Psis the type that'll dip a Cuban cigar in vodka and smoke it because he thinks it'll get him drunk and stay lit
Jul 7, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jul 7, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rum soaked and dried for the flavor you dip 
Jul 7, 2018 6:26 PM - kenenthk: They do that martini vaporizers now
Jul 7, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to do what I describe over in Miami when I made too much money and would sit and spend like 200 bucks at this bar on a couple of drinks and a cigar.
Jul 7, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was luxurious lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Do you ever ask yourself how did I fuck my life up?
Jul 7, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: I do
Jul 7, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got married that's how lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean literally I can trace all my issues back to that decision lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Thatll5do it
Jul 7, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Hang the wife
Jul 7, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nahhhh lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: A ring is like cutting your dick off
Jul 7, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But an old high school friend just found me online somehow... lol She could be interesting lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: "Friend"
Jul 7, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Post your Facebook here psi
Jul 7, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well we used to hang out a lot... lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I already have  and she isn't on Facebook and that I find odd... plus I did some background checking and eh some relatives of hers got busted for like welfare fraud and some other interesting things...
Jul 7, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Pm it
Jul 7, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just a hacker abusing her info, but the message did contain some semi personal info so 50 50 lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She found me on "Classmates.com" lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy crap I found her picture lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hernandosport.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/CoachD3.jpg
Jul 7, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a coach eh... lol
Jul 7, 2018 6:34 PM - kenenthk: Clasdmates.com for people over 30
Jul 7, 2018 6:34 PM - kenenthk: I dont know psi it looks like she has a caveby now
Jul 7, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably
Jul 7, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: after 2 kids and god knows what else lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KCfrxQm.jpg
Jul 7, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: Anyway, here's the best song with the lowest views on spotify https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gS0iaGUezqg
Jul 7, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: 27k lifetime views.
Jul 7, 2018 7:15 PM - kenenthk: I just ordered KFC through an app
Jul 7, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho I had some glitches in FarCry 5 the other day that would have been worthy of that
Jul 7, 2018 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Fucking love grubhub
Jul 7, 2018 7:17 PM - Depravo: I posted a video on youtube that has more views than that.
Jul 7, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dh9qXuP
Jul 7, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo but your video had sex and violence and nudity!!!
Jul 7, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus Martini's!
Jul 7, 2018 7:19 PM - kenenthk: I have a video with 8000 views but it's mostly dislikes
Jul 7, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your mom in a bathing suit will have that effect 
Jul 7, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my one video has like 700 views?
Jul 7, 2018 7:20 PM - kenenthk: I dont know why people like me more in real life and hate me online 
Jul 7, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Mario Sunshine on some version of Dolphin lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:20 PM - Depravo: Mine has 43k but it's not my own content. It's a clip from a comedy show.
Jul 7, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk probably because in real life they can punch you more? lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:21 PM - kenenthk: Your mother
Jul 7, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: Also 25k for an Adventure Time clip.
Jul 7, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehe
Jul 7, 2018 7:21 PM - kenenthk: I haven't had KFC in forever
Jul 7, 2018 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully it'll help my hangover lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the pickle chicken sandwich
Jul 7, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 out 10 lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The extra salt will help with the hang over too lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:25 PM - kenenthk: 10 bucks isnt bad for a delivery
Jul 7, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your supposed to get a ski mask and a gun and send them to the wrong address  lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:29 PM - kenenthk: It still links to your credit card or I would
Jul 7, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: I had barbecue chicken pizza last week. It was nice.
Jul 7, 2018 7:53 PM - Depravo: I'm deciding whether to order food or just drink more.
Jul 7, 2018 7:53 PM - Depravo: DANCE PARTY! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddr9EpezslU
Jul 7, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: What are beer and fruit juice mixes called in England?
Jul 7, 2018 7:57 PM - Veho: What they call Radler in Germany.
Jul 7, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: Shandy?
Jul 7, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Shandy is generally beer + lemonade.
Jul 7, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here would be called eeww lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy Europeans and there fancy mixed drinks  lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:01 PM - Depravo: Radler is increasing in popularity.
Jul 7, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Their lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: Lager and lime is a recognised drink in the UK.
Jul 7, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: I'm having some dark lager with cherry thing.
Jul 7, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: When I was in Greece last year a couple of the beers had a Radler option.
Jul 7, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: Amstel and Mythos.
Jul 7, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: I think the only drink marketed as 'Radler' in the UK is a variety of Fosters lager.
Jul 7, 2018 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I remember why I stopped eating kfc
Jul 7, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mythos sounds like a beer for Greek people lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's greasy and makes you feel bad?
Jul 7, 2018 8:14 PM - kenenthk: There isn't shit on the bones
Jul 7, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh you gotta feed the pigeons and seagulls more in the area if you want better KFC lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: It's a great name for a beer and a pretty nice beer too.
Jul 7, 2018 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Really need to buy a SD card.
Jul 7, 2018 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Been having reviews on hold for my switch games cause I can't copy my screenshots. 
Jul 7, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just take pictures with your phone and make sure to shoot vertical for style points
Jul 7, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: Also, I'm going back to Zakynthos next year. Snap decision earlier today.
Jul 7, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo take pictures of some Gyros for me 
Jul 7, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: Been to Greece twice and never had Gyros. I know, right?
Jul 7, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG you would love them I think lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I do lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm pairs well with long islands lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: My favourite memory of my last trip was one of the barmen at the apartments being bemused that I never got drunk.
Jul 7, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oddly when I was younger I was virtually immune to booze
Jul 7, 2018 8:22 PM - Depravo: I think that says more about the Brits he usually deals with than it does about me.
Jul 7, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I could drink a gallon of booze in a night
Jul 7, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: You couldn't drink a gallon of MY booze.
Jul 7, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 7, 2018 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Drunks
Jul 7, 2018 8:32 PM - cearp: Not going to 0
Jul 7, 2018 8:32 PM - cearp: Oops
Jul 7, 2018 8:33 PM - cearp: Depravo, not going to Kos on an 18-30 holiday with club reps that will drown your in booze and try to get you naked 27/4?
Jul 7, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: Haven't been eligible for an 18-30 holiday for more than 12 years.
Jul 7, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: Also, trust me, my tolerance is higher than that of a club rep's.
Jul 7, 2018 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI, this isn't some old day of gaming where we use cameras to take pictures of high score, and mail it to win contest 
Jul 7, 2018 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not using a cellphone to photograph a screen shot for a review of a video game. 
Jul 7, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Direct capture from source is best way to show the full scale of the game. 
Jul 7, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hate the shield tv up date, I can't record any gameplay anymore or take screenshots 
Jul 7, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxzfOYQnRHE
Jul 7, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: NSFW
Jul 7, 2018 9:55 PM - kenenthk: This entire sites nsfw
Jul 7, 2018 9:57 PM - Depravo: Well, in a way.
Jul 7, 2018 9:58 PM - Depravo: You shouldn't be reading about video games when you're supposed to be working.
Jul 7, 2018 9:59 PM - Depravo: But that video very clearly says the word 'cunt'.
Jul 7, 2018 9:59 PM - Depravo: So I thought it worth the non-specific warning,
Jul 7, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Now this site has the word cunt in it good job dep
Jul 7, 2018 10:09 PM - Depravo: *Bans Ken for saying cunt in the shoutbox*
Jul 7, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: You just said it twice 
Jul 7, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: I can delete it and prove you wrong.
Jul 7, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: *Sends Costello am angry pm*
Jul 7, 2018 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Nope TelgaChat bot
Jul 7, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: Weird, I have a direct line to Costello.
Jul 7, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Taiga whatever in the hell called
Jul 7, 2018 10:13 PM - Depravo: I wonder if it's logged when I edit your shouts?
Jul 7, 2018 10:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 7, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfQ_uSVIUKM
Jul 7, 2018 11:42 PM - Coto: you really liked the video-text memes in youtube am i rite
Jul 7, 2018 11:43 PM - Coto: did u noticed, yesterday psio, he was waiting for u even when gbatemp was irctemp
Jul 7, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3ex74VqtrY
Jul 7, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Coto yes
Jul 7, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vV5xd9KeQE
Jul 7, 2018 11:56 PM - Coto: psio
Jul 7, 2018 11:56 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Huj1rTkt4A
Jul 7, 2018 11:56 PM - Coto: try not to laugh
Jul 8, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I made it like 20 seconds
Jul 8, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: Don't laugh at this https://gbatemp.net/members/cometurismo.284109/#profile-post-90575
Jul 8, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh Depravo that is the most 80's Thread locked thing ever lol
Jul 8, 2018 12:10 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg 723Million
Jul 8, 2018 12:11 AM - Coto: and now-vintage parody: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FklUAoZ6KxY
Jul 8, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kjs3KCBut1Y?t=54 This seems like a song Depravo would like.
Jul 8, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FTwfw2L
Jul 8, 2018 12:28 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXkmiyQ2_II
Jul 8, 2018 12:28 AM - Coto: this was the ultimate geek song
Jul 8, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TyXQJ5x
Jul 8, 2018 12:35 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69hxdkl5kE0 wtf
Jul 8, 2018 12:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why you spamming shoutbox with youtube links 
Jul 8, 2018 1:18 AM - Depravo: Because how else will you prove to random strangers that you are in fact an individual and not just part of the lumpenproletariat?
Jul 8, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just like to share the things I enjoy 
Jul 8, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of it is pure crap but some of it is great, I enjoy variety lol
Jul 8, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqgrZWwMvy4 This channel is so cool lol
Jul 8, 2018 1:52 AM - the_randomizer: I need Windows 10 help. The search feature decided to stop. Like, I type in two letters, nothing populates, it just goes blank. I have found zero help online What can I do to fix this? It just stopped working today
Jul 8, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reboot?
Jul 8, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do update check
Jul 8, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm install Classic Shell or create a God Mode folder and see if the setting is turned off related to that.
Jul 8, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/how-to/activate-godmode-in-windows-10/
Jul 8, 2018 1:56 AM - the_randomizer: I did reset, nothing, but there is a pending update. No, I haven't updated yet.
Jul 8, 2018 1:56 AM - the_randomizer: Should I update?
Jul 8, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes do the update it could be related to that.
Jul 8, 2018 1:57 AM - the_randomizer: *sigh* damn, I'll try that
Jul 8, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But after the update do that link on cnet I posted
Jul 8, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would do that folder thing anyway just because it's nice to have on tap lol
Jul 8, 2018 1:58 AM - the_randomizer: Never mind, it doesn't work, I'm already updated
Jul 8, 2018 1:58 AM - the_randomizer: This is pissing me off
Jul 8, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you turn off drive indexing for some reason?
Jul 8, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That kind of kills search
Jul 8, 2018 1:59 AM - the_randomizer: You do know what I'm talking about, right?
Jul 8, 2018 1:59 AM - the_randomizer: I type in two letters in search, and the search goes blank
Jul 8, 2018 1:59 AM - VinsCool: I had this bug once. It came back after another update iirc. I also made sure to disable cortona and reenable the old search bar for this purpose.
Jul 8, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds weird.
Jul 8, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool hey  and I always turn off Cortana lol
Jul 8, 2018 2:00 AM - the_randomizer: Cortana is disabled, it has been for months, and I never had this issue
Jul 8, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also use Classic Shell
Jul 8, 2018 2:00 AM - the_randomizer: What the hell am I supposed to do now, can I roll back the updates
Jul 8, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.classicshell.net/ Try installing this and see if it helps you out.
Jul 8, 2018 2:01 AM - the_randomizer: I don't want to do that yet, I want to know if I should roll back the updates
Jul 8, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can roll back the last update or wait for another one that fixes it lol
Jul 8, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can also have windows scan for issues.
Jul 8, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Control Panel\System and Security\Security and Maintenance
Jul 8, 2018 2:02 AM - the_randomizer: I see three Update for Microsoft Windows KB4338853
Jul 8, 2018 2:03 AM - the_randomizer: Did that, found no issues with indexing, and again, like I said, it worked fine yesterday
Jul 8, 2018 2:07 AM - the_randomizer: Classic Shell works now
Jul 8, 2018 2:12 AM - VinsCool: Classic shell is the shit. I love the classic menu interface lol
Jul 8, 2018 2:12 AM - VinsCool: Also hey psi
Jul 8, 2018 2:16 AM - the_randomizer: I wish I knew about it earlier lol
Jul 8, 2018 2:16 AM - the_randomizer: But sadly, I think the update broke Audacity or the Stereo Mix input, so I can't record sound XD
Jul 8, 2018 2:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: stereo mix is disabled by default
Jul 8, 2018 2:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: you have to "show disabled devices" and enable it
Jul 8, 2018 2:18 AM - the_randomizer: I enabled it and it worked before, but when I tried it today, Audacity told me "could not initialize"
Jul 8, 2018 2:18 AM - the_randomizer: Worked last night, but today, no, it went to crap
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: odd
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - the_randomizer: "Error opening sound device"
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: also is your wifi list working
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - the_randomizer: *sigh*
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: there seems to be a correlation between broken search and broken wifi list
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - the_randomizer: WiFi''s been fine all day
Jul 8, 2018 2:19 AM - the_randomizer: I guess I can try updating my sound driver
Jul 8, 2018 2:32 AM - VinsCool: lol I feel bad for ya
Jul 8, 2018 2:33 AM - VinsCool: I hardly had any update breaking things
Jul 8, 2018 2:33 AM - VinsCool: Only time it happened was major stuff like Anniversary Update, but that was easy to fix
Jul 8, 2018 3:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't mean wifi stops working just the list is blank*


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 9, 2018)

Jul 8, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of updates breaking things... I think the latest Shield TV update is messing with ePSXe... At least in the game I am spending some time with right now. Started a fresh game of SOTN and every 15 minutes or so the game freezes for like 1 second
Jul 8, 2018 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not a stutter it's not a total freeze it doesn't crash just kind of hangs for a full second lol
Jul 8, 2018 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent the last couple of hours playing  totally enjoying myself, but I should test some other games to see if that is causing the issue lol
Jul 8, 2018 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or if it's specific to SOTN
Jul 8, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well there goes that idea... lol
Jul 8, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn around to load up some different games and my controller is low on battery  lol
Jul 8, 2018 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ArYvkYu
Jul 8, 2018 4:50 AM - kenenthk: What sides go well with lil smokies
Jul 8, 2018 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: sauerkraut prolly
Jul 8, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: relish
Jul 8, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: onions
Jul 8, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: same stuff that goes with normal sausages
Jul 8, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: mac n cheese
Jul 8, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Jul 8, 2018 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Just got ho.e from a tribute concert
Jul 8, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S26E69t
Jul 8, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: smokies with BBQ sauce and baked beans or like hmmm some green beans
Jul 8, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mashed potatoes if I could eat those lol
Jul 8, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm or you could cut them up and turn them into some Chinese type dish or on a pizza.
Jul 8, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically they little sausages so anything you would eat sausage with lol
Jul 8, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eggs and toast and cheese or anything you please.
Jul 8, 2018 5:57 AM - Coto: it's a miracle I ain't reading "where it's psi"
Jul 8, 2018 5:58 AM - Coto: I think i've read that like a dozen few times lol
Jul 8, 2018 5:59 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETfiUYij5UE
Jul 8, 2018 6:10 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTHUNn5E5-I
Jul 8, 2018 6:13 AM - Coto: rip dog
Jul 8, 2018 6:18 AM - kenenthk: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/213073/slow-cooker-cocktail-smokies/ I'm trying out this recipe
Jul 8, 2018 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Who would of every thought grape jelly and bbq sauce goes well together
Jul 8, 2018 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FRv0BRrZue0
Jul 8, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet Baby Ray's is the best lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:23 AM - Coto: on my way home today I saw a shiba dog
Jul 8, 2018 6:24 AM - Coto: i put the same face as the oh you guy, and the dog kept staring at me exactly like the usual shiba dog
Jul 8, 2018 6:25 AM - Coto: those dogs cost a liver
Jul 8, 2018 6:26 AM - kenenthk: Surprisingly Hienz actually makes a really good bbq sauce
Jul 8, 2018 6:27 AM - Coto: hat's what she said
Jul 8, 2018 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My dog is half Shiba or something lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Your dog is a bitch
Jul 8, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not he is a bastard lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: I've been addicted to slow cooking lately
Jul 8, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Fucking just throw it all in there and forget about it
Jul 8, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: An epic fight broke out at the concert lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.facebook.com/jonathan.deane.52?__xts__%5B0%5D=12.%7B"unit_id_click_type"%3A"graph_search_results_item_in_module_tapped"%2C"click_type"%3A"result"%2C"module_id"%3A0%2C"result_id"%3A100001915597509%2C"session_id"%3A"e2ab4c5cae3a4c39510e7ce536ae217c"%2C"module_role"%3A"NONE"%2C"unit_id"%3A"browse_rl%3Ab1814a6b-f4fa-df1a-d859-b61ea6f1ff3c"%2C"browse_result_type"%3A"browse_type_user"%2C"unit_
Jul 8, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol umm ok
Jul 8, 2018 6:31 AM - kenenthk: A guy got drunk and knocked out a 13 year old so he got the dhit knocked out of him by a group of people
Jul 8, 2018 6:31 AM - Coto: use url shrink site
Jul 8, 2018 6:31 AM - Coto: so u mean he's got his ass handed to him
Jul 8, 2018 6:32 AM - kenenthk: Saw the cops escorting him his face was bloody as hell
Jul 8, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bit.ly/2zlOrhA
Jul 8, 2018 6:33 AM - Coto: is that your shiba dog psio
Jul 8, 2018 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Is that your Facebook psi
Jul 8, 2018 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes also lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:33 AM - kenenthk: You got balls posting it here
Jul 8, 2018 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh worse thing that happens is someone kills me and at my age I welcome death lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:35 AM - Coto: it really looks like a half baked shiba,
Jul 8, 2018 6:35 AM - Coto: but also looks cool
Jul 8, 2018 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Enjoy my message
Jul 8, 2018 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol half Shiba half something else like Dingo or something lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:36 AM - Coto: half dingo half shiba right
Jul 8, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: Just dont post it in the Nintendo section of this forum unless you want to go to jail
Jul 8, 2018 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: Read my message asshole
Jul 8, 2018 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am on my tablet hang on lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:37 AM - Coto: i had no idea half shiba dogs existed
Jul 8, 2018 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac_4KSibtgY&feature=em-uploademail
Jul 8, 2018 6:38 AM - Coto: teach him some tricks
Jul 8, 2018 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Super troopers 2 was pretty good kinda average I liked how they played homage to the first movie
Jul 8, 2018 6:40 AM - kenenthk: Paid
Jul 8, 2018 6:40 AM - kenenthk: Yeah just dont rub peanut butter on your ballsack
Jul 8, 2018 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto that dog is so smart it's not funny
Jul 8, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He can talk a little bit, he understands at least 30-40 words... He knows when someone is outside the house and comes and tells me. I can tell him by name to go get someone and he does lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if I could just get him to not bark at the mail man... (door slot thingy)
Jul 8, 2018 6:42 AM - kenenthk: Does he know fuck off yet?
Jul 8, 2018 6:43 AM - kenenthk: Every animal should know fuck off
Jul 8, 2018 6:43 AM - Coto: that dog runs AI
Jul 8, 2018 6:44 AM - Coto: but yeah pretty above the average
Jul 8, 2018 6:45 AM - Coto: seems kinda loyal, good dog there.
Jul 8, 2018 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Werid my phone keeps changing color temperatures
Jul 8, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is my favorite dog I have ever owned
Jul 8, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although one behavior I would love to change is he is sooo good at getting past people to run outside.
Jul 8, 2018 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like he will hide under furniture and stay in peoples blind spots and plot the exact moment to escape lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He always comes back in like 20-30 minutes but for the whole time he is running like a madman through yards and shit lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if my wife would not yell at him when he sneaks into the bed... (He is likes to sleep by my feet lol)
Jul 8, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: make sure the dog is happier than the wife
Jul 8, 2018 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:55 AM - Coto: well a girlfriend always do that
Jul 8, 2018 6:55 AM - Coto: but i'd keep the dog just in case lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:56 AM - Coto: i've raised like 9 dogs thorough my life
Jul 8, 2018 6:56 AM - Coto: when i mean i can teach them stuff, i mean it. i've trained a basset hound lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: You should train your dog to smell dogs so you'll know when your kids are up to trouble
Jul 8, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Drugs
Jul 8, 2018 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Even
Jul 8, 2018 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured that's what you meant lol
Jul 8, 2018 6:57 AM - Coto: once I told him to stay near the grill and keep the other dogs away
Jul 8, 2018 6:57 AM - Coto: from eating the steak
Jul 8, 2018 6:57 AM - Coto: and he fucking barked when other dogs were near
Jul 8, 2018 6:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DwtgthbgjQQ this is actually pr5cool
Jul 8, 2018 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had two dogs a while ago my old dog you could not leave him alone with food my current dog he will literally sit next to a steak on a plate and not touch it amazing
Jul 8, 2018 7:00 AM - Coto: smart
Jul 8, 2018 7:00 AM - Coto: much doge much smart
Jul 8, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I make sure to sneak him some people food once in a while lol
Jul 8, 2018 7:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't do it too often
Jul 8, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weirdo love veggies and meat but anything else he just kind of ignores
Jul 8, 2018 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I end up having to throw stuff out of his bowl
Jul 8, 2018 7:02 AM - Coto: make a thread about your half shiba
Jul 8, 2018 7:03 AM - Coto: post worthy
Jul 8, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll make like a YouTube video to post with it   just got a box of bones so he goes berserk over those
Jul 8, 2018 7:06 AM - Coto: psio
Jul 8, 2018 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes?
Jul 8, 2018 7:06 AM - Coto: bassethound: orejas "ears"
Jul 8, 2018 7:07 AM - Coto: http://i68.tinypic.com/vxzywg.jpg
Jul 8, 2018 7:07 AM - kenenthk: Why do you ignore me when I say psi? 
Jul 8, 2018 7:08 AM - Coto: that pic is from 2014 lol
Jul 8, 2018 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.exopolitics.org/extraterrestrials-working-with-humans-in-usaf-classified-programs/
Jul 8, 2018 7:14 AM - Coto: aliens
Jul 8, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not saying it was aliens.... But it was aliens! Lol
Jul 8, 2018 7:30 AM - kenenthk: I dont think I followed this recipe right all turned to liquid 
Jul 8, 2018 8:12 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/36802014_10156352873269519_1735440978296176640_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=e0517f039e73a3ee92394b22866807df&oe=5BD3CD96
Jul 8, 2018 8:34 AM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Original-Xbox-Wireless-Controller-Pelican-Edge-PL-2050-Dongle-Receiver-NO-COVER/323294727085?epid=102379871&hash=item4b45de0bad:g:0hsAAOSwjXNbHBLc
Jul 8, 2018 9:03 AM - kenenthk: Where is veho
Jul 8, 2018 9:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: dead
Jul 8, 2018 9:46 AM - Veho: Sup.
Jul 8, 2018 10:26 AM - T-hug: Aliens
Jul 8, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit, a ghost!
Jul 8, 2018 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: that looks good
Jul 8, 2018 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Stop crushing my Hope's jdbye
Jul 8, 2018 12:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nXpcp4T.jpg
Jul 8, 2018 12:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pol1MN7.jpg
Jul 8, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LpEegIU
Jul 8, 2018 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho i approve
Jul 8, 2018 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Psi jump on messenger you'll like this video lol
Jul 8, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXt2gD4fS_k
Jul 8, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQyC-uo0PoQ
Jul 8, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAoHmsyc9Bo Nice 16GB's of GDDR6 lol
Jul 8, 2018 3:23 PM - Depravo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-wales-44746447
Jul 8, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that is cool
Jul 8, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See global warming isn't all bad! lol
Jul 8, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgRUFS5WhDQ lol bird hates it
Jul 8, 2018 3:53 PM - Coto: huh and here we got a week of entirely rainy days
Jul 8, 2018 3:54 PM - Coto: we didn't have one like that since 2012-2013
Jul 8, 2018 3:57 PM - Coto: totally unrelated but why are only women in there examples in the site Dep posted working
Jul 8, 2018 3:57 PM - Coto: lol
Jul 8, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/08/world/asia/thailand-cave-rescue-live-updates.html
Jul 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Coto: sup half shiba owner
Jul 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Coto: ur dog is half legend
Jul 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Coto: much legend
Jul 8, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He wouldn't stop bugging me today until I petted and scratched his ears and butt for like 10 minutes
Jul 8, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He lets you know what he needs lol
Jul 8, 2018 4:11 PM - Coto: https://imgur.com/gallery/cG8XrmE
Jul 8, 2018 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi they didnt even mention elon musk
Jul 8, 2018 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: he was involved too
Jul 8, 2018 4:22 PM - Coto: https://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-462314125-hermosos-cachorros-shiba-inu-inscritos-_JM
Jul 8, 2018 4:23 PM - Coto: that's about $2.300 so by logic your dog costed $1150
Jul 8, 2018 4:25 PM - Coto: doge*
Jul 8, 2018 4:29 PM - Coto: also, I can see that sad doge face, she knows her mini doges will be taken away : (
Jul 8, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UDJGJ-_YBfA
Jul 8, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/75399-china-starts-production-amd-based-x86-cpus.html
Jul 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://promotions.newegg.com/marketplace/Emails/July-0-2018/070818/index-landing.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=MP070818&cm_mmc=EMC-MP070818-_-EMC-070818-Index-_-index-_-Alldeals&et_cid=44095&et_rid=76628&et_p1=&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20=
Jul 8, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wow 525GB Sata III SSD for 89 bucks
Jul 8, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYd_tKbRRpU
Jul 8, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/2QBykwh
Jul 8, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlQsLqy2i_c
Jul 8, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFi_ihcU8i4 F-Zero GX TAS lol
Jul 8, 2018 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 8, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk hey what up friend!
Jul 8, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rrOk46D
Jul 8, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: Mmmm, lollipop.
Jul 8, 2018 8:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gX9VLih.jpg
Jul 8, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what I want to know is she on a seat or just sitting on the pole... lol
Jul 8, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Honey how was work today?" "Ugghhh I feel like I was a human skewer...."
Jul 8, 2018 9:13 PM - Veho: "It had its ups and downs."
Jul 8, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 9:23 PM - kenenthk: I just got a werid ass message
Jul 8, 2018 9:24 PM - kenenthk: A person texted me saying they found my coworkers phone 30 minutes from me then stopped replying which I asked why they're on their Facebook page instead of calling numbers
Jul 8, 2018 9:24 PM - kenenthk: When I asked
Jul 8, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm maybe they wanted to rob you lol
Jul 8, 2018 9:40 PM - Coto: shiba 4 life
Jul 8, 2018 9:41 PM - Coto: i swear i will buy a spray can and i will write that
Jul 8, 2018 9:54 PM - kenenthk: Spray cans work good on cats
Jul 8, 2018 9:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/CzZr3cFwLNc
Jul 8, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1305797/ I need a dub of this movie lol
Jul 8, 2018 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Hire a translator asshole
Jul 8, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did watch a subbed version of it and it was awesome but some cheesy voice overs would be just the best lol
Jul 8, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: You're still an asshole
Jul 8, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLO3iPWRvb0
Jul 8, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aren't we all lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: I'm a god
Jul 8, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm gonna make some honey garlic chicken too bad I dont have any garlic
Jul 8, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Sure I could sub minded garlic for minced onion
Jul 8, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No garlic powder?
Jul 8, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even dried is OK lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Too lazy to buy some
Jul 8, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIGLh9Vq2Ac
Jul 8, 2018 10:18 PM - kenenthk: Minced onion may actually turn out better
Jul 8, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: psio new gifs channel?
Jul 8, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: wow you traitor
Jul 8, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEoDjcpPe1w&feature=youtu.be
Jul 8, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_4nmW5GZhQ
Jul 8, 2018 10:33 PM - migles: psio!
Jul 8, 2018 10:33 PM - DinohScene: Dang ol' Hank done it this way
Jul 8, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: that star wars fight with running in the 90s music <3
Jul 8, 2018 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I put a bid on an IBM PS/2 model 30 that I might accidentally win ._.
Jul 8, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: .
Jul 8, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: tom you learned from me?
Jul 8, 2018 10:36 PM - migles: bidding is addicting right?
Jul 8, 2018 10:37 PM - migles: i was bidding in stuff just for the rush of losing
Jul 8, 2018 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, not so much that. I just saw it on eBay while screwing around looking at vintage PC stuff, and it was only at like $30+$22 for shipping which is hella cheapo for it. So I checked the description, to see if anything was wrong with it, and nope
Jul 8, 2018 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I tossed a $60 bid at it cuz I figured surely someone would beat me
Jul 8, 2018 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 20 minutes left and no bid ._.
Jul 8, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be super fucking neat if I get it
Jul 8, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: so gross but so arounsing, i wanna do this: https://youtu.be/GEoDjcpPe1w?t=3m46s
Jul 8, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so like you gonna play all those kick ass CGA games? Lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: fuck
Jul 8, 2018 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got VGA thank you very much ;O;
Jul 8, 2018 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:40 PM - migles: i wanna swim in a bunch of oiled woman
Jul 8, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 2MBs of video RAM? Lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: 2MB ? that is a lot!
Jul 8, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: It's a lot more than your IQ level 
Jul 8, 2018 10:41 PM - migles: psio, doesn't vga has compatibility with CGA?
Jul 8, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also EGA lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, someone outbid me lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-IBM-PS2-MODEL-30-286-COMPUTER-Original-IBM-PS-2-8530-E01-WORKS/202357038823 < It was this
Jul 8, 2018 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be assed to spend more than $75 personally lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But boy it would've been neat
Jul 8, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: i will bid for ya. k tom?
Jul 8, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 386 Tom 
Jul 8, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: i will bid, win the bid then message the guy that i didn't realized that it doesn't ship to me
Jul 8, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: he will put it again for bidding tomorrow
Jul 8, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: ;O;
Jul 8, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: i did that shit once lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:45 PM - kenenthk: Looks like it averages 150 to 300 I'd place a higher bid
Jul 8, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: the item the second time it was in ebay, didn't go as high
Jul 8, 2018 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, $75 was my limit and it's at $80 now
Jul 8, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would've been damn neato, but I already bought myself a bunch of stuff the last few days lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:47 PM - kenenthk: These bbq grape jelly lil smokies turned out amazing
Jul 8, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too much money for 640X480 graphics Tom? Lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Could try to regale it for 200
Jul 8, 2018 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Resale
Jul 8, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't buy that SNES and those Kindles I probably would've went to like $150 lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See you should have just bought a Classic lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Buy a SNES floppy drive
Jul 8, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Classic would've been more money 
Jul 8, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but now you need a flash cart lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I won't bother getting that for another few weeks, if not another month or two lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna beat FF3 and then Super Mario RPG and then Chrono Trigger and then LTTP and then maybe Earthbound, before I go and buy a flashcart
Jul 8, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta send that LTTP repro back to the guy who sold it to me so I get a replacement lo.
Jul 8, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of those are awesome well except Earthbound but even it's pretty good lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:51 PM - LittleFlame: yoo old man club
Jul 8, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit lttp is the non working one?
Jul 8, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jul 8, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah you did say it was
Jul 8, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuck at the start
Jul 8, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Told the guy I want the replacement tested before he sent it lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet a game genie could understand stuck that
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if it doesn't work fine, oh well, I'll just have to shell out the extra $10 for an official copy lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: in other news anyone wants a ps3 ? :c
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol auto butcher
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles is it good?
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ylod
Jul 8, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: not sure, it will be probably fixed
Jul 8, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: Wide load
Jul 8, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Autocorrect ylod=good lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: if it's fixed it will be cool, but i have no room or use for it lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: i will pick it up friday, i am not sure if the repair shop succed or failed to repair it
Jul 8, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: either i will have a ps3 for parts, or a ps3 that i won't use
Jul 8, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear PS3 emulation is coming along good
Jul 8, 2018 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna toss it in the oven for a reflow? lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed Psi, RPCS3 is super impressive
Jul 8, 2018 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tons of games playable, if you have the PC power for it
Jul 8, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: tom, they will try to reball it, if it fails, they will put a new mobo for the same price of the reball
Jul 8, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get a new CPU I'll probably test it out
Jul 8, 2018 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through all of Demon's Souls on it, which was interesting. Super laggy at first, while it grabbed shader cache stuff lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna hit my system with an i7 upgrayedd soon
Jul 8, 2018 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But after that it ran about as laggy as the PS3 does 
Jul 8, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: after i get the ps3 i will start to sell stuff here
Jul 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played a bit of that Soul Calibur 2 "HD" port thing they did to the PS3 as well
Jul 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That played flawlessly, which was nice
Jul 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No longer stuck with just Link or Heihachi on PS2, could play with Spawn on PS3 lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So in a year or two should be mostly good lol
Jul 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have like a good 900 games in a playable state right now
Jul 8, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And maybe another 2000 that goes in-game or isn't playable 
Jul 8, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Jul 8, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://rpcs3.net/compatibility?p=2 < Oh I was close, ~1700 in-game/not playable
Jul 8, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey as long as I can play hentai game from Japan it's all good
Jul 8, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not so useful to me now that I have my h4x0r'd PS3, but still neat to screw around with every now and again
Jul 8, 2018 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that IBM PS/2 sold for $120
Jul 8, 2018 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I could've bought it if I didn't buy the other neat things 
Jul 8, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I need to get my PS3 worked on repair the USB port and the Ethernet port
Jul 8, 2018 11:01 PM - kenenthk: You can grab a jailbroken ps3 for like 150 now
Jul 8, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh Tom for that kind of cash buy an Amiga 500 
Jul 8, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would, if someone would actually sell theirs lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Amiga PCs were fucking cool lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Amiga-500-computer-1-MB-with-boot-disks-and-external-floppy-drive/132689879951?epid=1829896705&hash=item1ee4eee38f:g:coQAAOSwxipbPPwt Lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend with one back in the day was amazing
Jul 8, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted one so bad
Jul 8, 2018 11:04 PM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/COMMODORE-AMIGA-500-PAL-Rev-8A-GERMAN-KEYBOARD-NO-POWER-SUPPLY-TESTED/273345130011?hash=item3fa4a3ae1b:g:Ec8AAOSwIrVbQkkd
Jul 8, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual floppy drives Tom but they !ake flag drives now for cgeap
Jul 8, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap
Jul 8, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make flash drives lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Apple-IIe-Computer-A2S2064-w-Monitor-A2M2010-Floppy-Drive-A9M0107-Works/352390474294?epid=1865404738&hash=item520c1bea36:g:eNwAAOSwiVJbMsgP&autorefresh=true < There you go Psi, Apple IIe for $61 atm lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-COMMODORE-64C-Personal-Computer-w-Power-Supply/323331326619?_trkparms=aid%3D888007%26algo%3DDISC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D52885%26meid%3D3b7b8a72a13443538a7cdc6f06e18a9f%26pid%3D100009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D2%26sd%3D132689879951%26itm%3D323331326619&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Jul 8, 2018 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A C64 would be neat, as well lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I spent so much time in front off that exact set up lll
Jul 8, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The keyboard is much nicer than the C64 but the C64 had better graphics and sound
Jul 8, 2018 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If those guys who made the C64 mini get that "full sized" model launched in fall 2018, I might go for that instead just cuz HDMI lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah true lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's one thing that'd suck for these older PCs, getting a monitor that'll actually work with it lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz those are nearly as expensive as the damn PCs, most of the time lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:28 PM - kenenthk: Pc master race
Jul 8, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And getting more expensive as time goes on Tom
Jul 8, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think eventually they will make adapters for all the old systems to work on HDMI like a box that has all the old inputs and and a HDMI out.
Jul 8, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although latency for games on these things sucks from what I hear
Jul 8, 2018 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know there are CGA/EGA to VGA adapters and such
Jul 8, 2018 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, a lot of latency and such
Jul 8, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I threw away all my old CRT monitors and now I kind of regret it lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VGA CRTs are all over the place still, so those are still pretty easy to get
Jul 8, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one of the top end ViewSonic CRT monitors
Jul 8, 2018 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Viewsonic-P815-High-Resolution-1800-x-1440-Gaming-CRT-Monitor-WORKING/223048696579?epid=52106114&hash=item33eebd0303:g:JqgAAOSw4GFbP7Ka < Like that?
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine was some crazy like XVGA or what ever it was I think like 1600X2400 or some crazy res
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: damn just come from the vet
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: my money is gone
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost exactly Tom lol
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: my cat was in a car acccident
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles was he wearing a seat belt?
Jul 8, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That res is pretty fucking crazy
Jul 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: found the shit head cat in the neighboor house, he was like "i am in a beach"
Jul 8, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvsItXYgzk
Jul 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: called him, he didn't wanted to walk, picked it up, seemed it was like in need of a wheelchair
Jul 8, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: he got his butt bones broken and leg
Jul 8, 2018 11:54 PM - migles: well, at least he is not paralyzed
Jul 8, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/ViewSonic-PS790-Monitor-in-MINT-Condition-for-Retro-Gaming/172917108199?hash=item2842a9ade7:g:xNUAAOSwOudZ3CS3
Jul 8, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's like 78Hz at max rex native
Jul 8, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: when i found him he seemed like happy licking is butt, but the folded way he was, seemed paralized
Jul 8, 2018 11:56 PM - migles: psio, send a message to that seller telling him you only buy if it includes free tide
Jul 8, 2018 11:56 PM - migles: you know what fuck it
Jul 8, 2018 11:57 PM - migles: damn i can't message the seller
Jul 8, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: psio
Jul 8, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: can you message that guy? ask him if the tv comes with a freebie tide box
Jul 9, 2018 12:06 AM - migles: speaking of messssaging people in ebay
Jul 9, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: so i bought a gameboy player in friday
Jul 9, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: paid, messaged the guy like twice, no reply
Jul 9, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: they have a store, i messaged the store email too, no reply
Jul 9, 2018 12:11 AM - migles: and i messaged them before purchase lol, but still bought and no reply
Jul 9, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you have a GBA flash cart?
Jul 9, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With the link cable it's possible to do stuff to the GameCube... lol
Jul 9, 2018 12:18 AM - pyromaniac123: "do stuff" 
Jul 9, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZFi_ihcU8i4
Jul 9, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ohh and Fix94 did some of the stuff in that video I linked 
Jul 9, 2018 12:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: SUNDAY O_O
Jul 9, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/07/08/2150228/spiders-can-fly-hundreds-of-miles-using-electricity great... like I didn't already hate spiders enough.
Jul 9, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/18/07/08/2249209/hackers-stole-600-gallons-of-gas-from-detroit-gas-station-report-says
Jul 9, 2018 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 9, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenchan!
Jul 9, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RMpvlIj
Jul 9, 2018 2:55 AM - kenenthk: Fag
Jul 9, 2018 3:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 9, 2018 3:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Boring sunday
Jul 9, 2018 3:17 AM - Titanica: lol
Jul 9, 2018 3:17 AM - kenenthk: Titsanic
Jul 9, 2018 3:18 AM - Titanica: Yo yo yo
Jul 9, 2018 3:18 AM - Titanica: I haven't been here in a while.
Jul 9, 2018 3:20 AM - kenenthk: Tittytitanic


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 10, 2018)

Jul 9, 2018 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How many Final Fantasy games are on the PS1 just was looking and I think 1-9 and some side games are all on it?
Jul 9, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yVi7gFF
Jul 9, 2018 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would totally watch these... lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ojuwt8D LOL
Jul 9, 2018 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zotvxEM.jpg
Jul 9, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I found a fleshlight you can make at home. https://i.imgur.com/txxbia5.png
Jul 9, 2018 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-gpus-ai-rendering-power-hairworks-aaa-games/amp/
Jul 9, 2018 8:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LfaRa8p
Jul 9, 2018 8:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utfbE3_uAMA
Jul 9, 2018 8:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: suck it apple
Jul 9, 2018 8:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: they said they removed the headphone jack because it wouldn't fit
Jul 9, 2018 8:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: they were wrong
Jul 9, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: Sony said the sixaxis couldn't have rumble because it "interfered  with the tilt sensors".
Jul 9, 2018 9:38 AM - Veho: They were lying.
Jul 9, 2018 9:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: the sixaxis didn't have rumble?
Jul 9, 2018 9:42 AM - ShonenJump: "it was a last generation feature" -phil harrison
Jul 9, 2018 9:42 AM - Noctosphere: yoyoyo
Jul 9, 2018 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: oy
Jul 9, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i frankenfirm'd my 3DS so i can use online again
Jul 9, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: eshop has new music :o
Jul 9, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 9, 2018 10:35 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sixaxis#Lack_of_vibration_capability
Jul 9, 2018 10:35 AM - Veho: "Sony announced that because of the included motion sensors, the vibration feature of previous PlayStation controllers was removed, stating that the vibration would interfere with motion-sensing."
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: psio?
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you have a GBA flash cart? 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With the link cable it's possible to do stuff to the GameCube... lol
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: what kind of stuff psio?
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: i do have several gba carts and even a gbc cart
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're probably not wrong
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: but how accurate is the motion sensing anyway
Jul 9, 2018 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: not accurate enough for it to matter in games
Jul 9, 2018 10:49 AM - migles: and then they released the dual shock 3 which proved to be total bullshit
Jul 9, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: they could still had the motors in them and enable\disable them depending if you where using the motion stuff or not
Jul 9, 2018 10:50 AM - migles: or let devs to support what of each features they would enable in that game
Jul 9, 2018 10:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: that too but there wouldn't be any need
Jul 9, 2018 10:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: just average out the readings
Jul 9, 2018 11:02 AM - Veho: The actual reason the Sixaxis didn't have rumble is because Sony lost a lawsuit by another company that had a patent on "rumble".
Jul 9, 2018 11:02 AM - Veho: The same company sued Nintendo and Microsoft for the same patent.
Jul 9, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: They paid and didn't have to invent bullshit stories.
Jul 9, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: Sony refused and lost.
Jul 9, 2018 11:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah yeah i remember hearing of that
Jul 9, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: hoo ^^^
Jul 9, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: yeah i now remember!
Jul 9, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: wasn't the patent because of the dualshock name? and then they bought the company or made a deal with them and allowed to make the second controller?
Jul 9, 2018 11:21 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station
Jul 9, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: what is the suposed to go trough lost woods in ocarina?
Jul 9, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: i mean, do they expect us to trial and error to find the path?
Jul 9, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles the video I posted showed some program loading from a GBA to a Game cube through the link cable
Jul 9, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: yeah
Jul 9, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: using the gba to gbc cable
Jul 9, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: i have that lol
Jul 9, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: actually psio
Jul 9, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: its the other way
Jul 9, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: its a gamecube game, he exploits the game, to upload the program into the gba, he then resets the game, and the gba will send inputs like a controller
Jul 9, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They show the GBA uploading program code and execution on the GameCube
Jul 9, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: its the other way psio
Jul 9, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: he loads an exploit in the memory card, which uploads a program to the gba
Jul 9, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: the gba then controlls the game like a programed controller lol
Jul 9, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should watch the whole thing that part was earlier
Jul 9, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: its really neat tough
Jul 9, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The part with the dev console in F zero gx
Jul 9, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: hoo wow
Jul 9, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: i thought the video ended at around 10 minutes for some reason
Jul 9, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: that dev console in f zero is loaded trough the memory card psio, its there where he uploads the bot to the gba
Jul 9, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: which he then demos\shows the gba controlling the game lol
Jul 9, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: but didnt watched after that, i will later
Jul 9, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: i am lost in lost woods, i am getting the song burned in my head
Jul 9, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: damn
Jul 9, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/UAXwTLm
Jul 9, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: this is my problem for a few months
Jul 9, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: i have 2 boxes of cables, i wanted to get rid of, but can't throw them away because i will very likely need them
Jul 9, 2018 3:23 PM - migles: damn the ebay store has no hint of being alive
Jul 9, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The part after that is where they use the GBA to upload an entire graphics demo type thing, Super Metroid and some stuff lol
Jul 9, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZFi_ihcU8i4?t=716 Just watch the next like 30 seconds, I mean it could be all loading off a memory card? but I got the feeling they where getting it from the GBA over the link cable.
Jul 9, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KGzaz4y8Jg This almost, I mean almost... makes me want a Vita TV lol
Jul 9, 2018 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks psi i had forgotten about the tasblock
Jul 9, 2018 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: it could be injected with controller inputs like it usually is
Jul 9, 2018 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was one other tasbot thing at SGDQ too i think?
Jul 9, 2018 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh celeste
Jul 9, 2018 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: that wasnt in the schedule i think
Jul 9, 2018 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: must be a bonus
Jul 9, 2018 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: super metroid i remember was in the schedule, found the video of that too
Jul 9, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i love the ACE stuff, was hoping there would be some of that this time
Jul 9, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: there wasn't at AGDQ i think
Jul 9, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The F-Zero GX runs are crazy
Jul 9, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: did you see those? They complete some of the races in like 3 seconds lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm watching it now, not sure what that GBA thing is about
Jul 9, 2018 4:20 PM - Chary: I watched a fun little mario maker 3 man competition thing from one of the sgdq/agdq
Jul 9, 2018 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: they could only fit so much in the GBA RAM and the GBA alone i don't think is enough to get the timings to do TAS which is why they hook into some internal interrupt for game boy player TASes
Jul 9, 2018 4:20 PM - Chary: was the first time I kinda sat down and fully watched one of those things
Jul 9, 2018 4:21 PM - Chary: was fun
Jul 9, 2018 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: also the timing for disc GC games makes it impossible to do real time console TAS
Jul 9, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could play that good lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: must have some stuff still resident in memory that's giving the GBA program the info it needs
Jul 9, 2018 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: everyone does Psi
Jul 9, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have F-Zero GX and I hate it... way too hard. lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sega I think screwed it up with the difficulty. F-Zero X on the N64 was challenging but not impossible, F-Zero GX is just shy of impossible lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:26 PM - BORTZ: psi dont be a pussy
Jul 9, 2018 4:26 PM - BORTZ: 
Jul 9, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU-HhHAcTxk
Jul 9, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BORTZ some of those later tracks if you even like bump the side of the track for an instant you might as well start the race over lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: whoops wrong link
Jul 9, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: nvm it was the right one
Jul 9, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: f-zero gx save exploit is a thing now i guess
Jul 9, 2018 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: coincidentally around the same time it was shown at SGDQ
Jul 9, 2018 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they're unrelated, just the same exploit
Jul 9, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat so with Swiss you can load other GC games from an SD card?
Jul 9, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think Fix94 had something to do with that? Maybe? lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He does so much stuff... truly a legend 
Jul 9, 2018 4:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: :ninja;
Jul 9, 2018 4:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 9, 2018 4:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you a legend too
Jul 9, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only in my own mind  lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: he was credited but then the github says he saw the ACE at SGDQ and thats what helped him figure out where to look
Jul 9, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: so idk exactly what he contributed to the original demonstration
Jul 9, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh way more than I knew. I just know on the F-Zero thing he was credited with helping somehow.
Jul 9, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They didn't say exactly with what though.
Jul 9, 2018 4:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is Loch ness monster still a legend? 
Jul 9, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if you have 3.50  lol
Jul 9, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tree fiddy
Jul 9, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9cn7xfBpZ3M?t=10
Jul 9, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XXWHlDQ.gifv
Jul 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/GreatAnyLadybird lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: when a ebay seller doesn't reply or show signs of life, what are my options? can i get a compensation ? ;O;
Jul 9, 2018 5:01 PM - migles: "sorry the seller didn't reply, here we taken the freedom from stealing 10 bucks from their paypal to compensate you"
Jul 9, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only if you buy something and get nothing?
Jul 9, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/aww/Mqz8xl2 I think this is kind of cool lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: well i am not getting anything neither a reply lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: i even messaged their store lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: no reply either
Jul 9, 2018 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the metroid tasbot run is pretty good too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_oDcRKzoHI
Jul 9, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: plenty of glitches and some surprises
Jul 9, 2018 5:12 PM - cearp: What did you buy migles?
Jul 9, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jdbye thank you watching it now 
Jul 9, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 minutes amazing lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 9, 2018 5:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI, you seen this yet? 
Jul 9, 2018 5:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1svy-22Fq4
Jul 9, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi its not done yet lol
Jul 9, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic LOL yeah that one is hilarious
Jul 9, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT5NSWS-znc Neat new Voultar video today 
Jul 9, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a55/SegNin/0PBF33037BC-Banana_Scientists.jpg
Jul 9, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: psio
Jul 9, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT5NSWS-znc
Jul 9, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: 7 minutes
Jul 9, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: he passes the wire under the cfhip contacts? why xD
Jul 9, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Cock
Jul 9, 2018 6:30 PM - Veho: 
Jul 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles he does that so that the end result is a much cleaner look on the install, I don't like doing that myself but I will admit it does look more "pro"
Jul 9, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.racketboy.com/retro/phenominal-playstation-ps1-2d-shooters-shmups-library Sooo many PS1 shooters, I didn't know about like 20 of these... lol
Jul 9, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I added at least 5 of them to my backlog...
Jul 9, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically I already have them all, but when it's just a giant list who knows what games are good? lol
Jul 9, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: that ps1 purple case i bet it's good to burn some eyes when you power it on without disc
Jul 9, 2018 6:38 PM - Coto: some software consultant seeks a programmer that translates fortran to C++ ahahahahah
Jul 9, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: fortran? is that fortnight language?
Jul 9, 2018 6:39 PM - Coto: the price should be at least $2400 monthly but he´s paying  about $900
Jul 9, 2018 6:42 PM - Coto: that´s about 12 wordpress templates in $$
Jul 9, 2018 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Migles doesnt even understand cable management 
Jul 9, 2018 6:44 PM - Coto: ha
Jul 9, 2018 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: cable management is hard
Jul 9, 2018 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Not 8f you have the right case
Jul 9, 2018 7:10 PM - kenenthk: Corsair makes it extremely easy for example
Jul 9, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto Fortran??? Where did they did up this ancient code... Almost would be better to write what ever it is from scratch.
Jul 9, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's a DB app I would just write some sort of script to convert the format to something newer....
Jul 9, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe use a terminal to access the data on the native system and have it pipe it over to something that can parse it into a usable format.
Jul 9, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a PC with a token right network adapter and an Ethernet card to run as the middle man.. lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: token ring
Jul 9, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The project has some puzzle aspects to it that I would be interested in.... but after I figured it out, I would quickly get bored. lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:21 PM - Coto: psio is hackerman, hacked a shiba to be half shiba
Jul 9, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:21 PM - Coto: but being srs, I think those belong to bank in-house systems
Jul 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides after you started the conversion of the DB it would probably take hours or days... and at that point you would need an intern to watch the machines "Call me if these screens stop spitting shit out...."
Jul 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Coto: in Chile, there is about 3 banks out of over 100 that has their systems in AS400 and Fortran
Jul 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard that banks still us Fortran in odd places.
Jul 9, 2018 7:23 PM - Coto: but last week, I have met a scrum agile senior manager, and also an fortran engineer, he said fortran was no more in 2018
Jul 9, 2018 7:23 PM - Coto: and I was like, oh shit
Jul 9, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I used to know a tiny bit of Fortran because back in the late 70's it was considered "business" but really it's not much of a language...
Jul 9, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More of a scripting itself lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It doesn't have autoated gigo or any sort of memory management 
Jul 9, 2018 7:24 PM - Coto: yeah pretty much psio
Jul 9, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not even sure it's capable of sanity checks.
Jul 9, 2018 7:25 PM - Coto: i am just 29 and I can´t think of myself porting fortran to c++ code
Jul 9, 2018 7:25 PM - Coto: that´s a totally ackward thing to do, because nowadays you must learn a ton of new shit, that is built upon C++
Jul 9, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would end up over thinking the C++ code end and think it's impossible.
Jul 9, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually what I end up doing with any of my C stuff....
Jul 9, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: but mind you, if you have a good background of assembly and C
Jul 9, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: i totally understood their fortran code
Jul 9, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only time I was able to actually write in C++ was back when Borland was a thing and I was smoking a lot of pot.
Jul 9, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: and I was like: that will cost $2400, not $900
Jul 9, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pot slowed my brain down enough to actually focus on the code and not over think lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:27 PM - Coto: so fuck you (to them) in very kind and gentle words
Jul 9, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I would quote them a much higher price too
Jul 9, 2018 7:27 PM - Coto: something like " I would gladly take this task, but I need to eat, to save for a house, and build a family"
Jul 9, 2018 7:27 PM - Coto: xd
Jul 9, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 900 bucks for software development gets you a basic web page.. not a Fortran to C+++ conversion lol
Jul 9, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly here I think they would need to fork out about 900 a week and the project could take like 6 weeks maybe more maybe less depending on the guy.
Jul 9, 2018 7:30 PM - Coto: yeah totally, $900 per week would be OK for such task
Jul 9, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi what is gigo
Jul 9, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: maybe if you're employed by some professional company but as a small time freelancer with not much to show for yourself... you probably wouldn't get anywhere near $900 to make a website
Jul 9, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw someone offering like $200 for a java based snes emulator or some other emulator on freelancer.com but that guy must've been drunk
Jul 9, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: or high
Jul 9, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: these days you can whip up a basic professional looking website in a couple hours with the right tools
Jul 9, 2018 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and knowledge
Jul 9, 2018 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: of said tools
Jul 9, 2018 7:35 PM - Coto: @psio: now imagine adding buildbots and continuous integration tools to fortran code LOL
Jul 9, 2018 7:36 PM - Coto: (that is part of what is required in Chile as of today)
Jul 9, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: gigo is an old term garbage in garbage out
Jul 9, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's part of memory management
Jul 9, 2018 7:37 PM - Coto: also HR hot chicks, my linkedin has lots of them. TBH I have like 2 or three of them that always recommend me.
Jul 9, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol linkedin is always trying to scam me "10 recruiters have looked at your profile" lol right....
Jul 9, 2018 7:39 PM - Coto: i swear Idon´t mind going to interviews and not getting the job
Jul 9, 2018 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that doesn't mean anything
Jul 9, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: "10 recruiters have looked at your resume and gone 'meh'."
Jul 9, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsGXoq1U3VY
Jul 9, 2018 8:34 PM - Minox: iunno, I keep getting contacted by recruiters
Jul 9, 2018 8:35 PM - Minox: some of them must be among the people who watched my profile
Jul 9, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, if you get contacted that's one thing
Jul 9, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: but just them looking at your profile doesn't tell you anything
Jul 9, 2018 8:40 PM - SirNapkin1334: Are @gbatemp.net email addresses only for reporters?
Jul 9, 2018 8:47 PM - DinohScene: Only for reporters/staff yes
Jul 9, 2018 9:03 PM - T-hug: i heard you can get one for 10k vbucks
Jul 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Memoir: Affordable
Jul 9, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: ASHENS DOES MORE STUFF THAN SHOW OFF HIS COUCH?
Jul 9, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: i hope he never stops doing the couch thing he does
Jul 9, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: it's his signature
Jul 9, 2018 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 9, 2018 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: he might have to replace the couch
Jul 9, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: :c
Jul 9, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: i bet all the ladies wants to have sex in that couch
Jul 9, 2018 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 9, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: and damn, one more day without a reply from ebay :c
Jul 9, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 9, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: you know i can see whos lurking in the shoutbox page right side
Jul 9, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: dont need to ninja all teh time
Jul 9, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 9, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm undercover
Jul 9, 2018 9:36 PM - migles: from what
Jul 9, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: heh, i will go, cya
Jul 9, 2018 9:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mRe47AZ
Jul 9, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is called stake out 
Jul 9, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (WARNING, DOES NOT INCLUDE STEAK)
Jul 9, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5uRtrRR
Jul 9, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5uyi7
Jul 9, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riwxbh_n_WM&list=PLDmls1XUBoqyJz2ffxmovUCUsbx4JTZc9 My mood.
Jul 9, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CNzo18J.jpg
Jul 9, 2018 11:33 PM - Chary: You're not being sneaky
Jul 9, 2018 11:33 PM - Chary: Unless
Jul 9, 2018 11:33 PM - Chary: You have a cardboard box
Jul 9, 2018 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: !
Jul 9, 2018 11:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qwmXOfb.jpg
Jul 9, 2018 11:39 PM - Veho: 
Jul 10, 2018 12:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No Veho, that's NSFW 
Jul 10, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ship date: Mon, 7/9/2018 Shipping Department NVIDIA Corporation San Jose, CA 95131 US N
Jul 10, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: neat
Jul 10, 2018 12:48 AM - Coto: sample card?
Jul 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, is Nvidia still updating the firmware on shield tv?
Jul 10, 2018 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It sucks, I can't record videos anymore, or screenshots. You can't even live stream to twitch 
Jul 10, 2018 12:56 AM - Veho: https://www.thesun.ie/living/1397574/laois-woman-tells-how-putting-her-feet-up-on-the-dashboard-before-car-crash-meant-she-had-no-forehead-for-two-years/
Jul 10, 2018 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8129841/
Jul 10, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic they will probably fix that lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my eye on another old PC, this time a Dell SYS325P lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a 25mhz 386, 640kb+4mb RAM, no HDD, and a (supposedly) working 5.25" floppy drive
Jul 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I get it, I might also buy a 50mz 486 that it will supposedly support
Jul 10, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe see if I can find a decent ISA VGA card
Jul 10, 2018 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly try and find 16mb of RAM for it
Jul 10, 2018 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $100, though I'm gonna see if he'll take $75 lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what ending did you get on FarCry 5? lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got some nuclear nightmare lol trapped in a bunker with the main bad guy lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I never finished the game lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I beat the first boss thing, then got kinda bored
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I thought you did lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: migles did IIRC
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty short if you cheat like mad lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's not really a super long game on it's own lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of felt like the ending was sort of blue balls lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for sure, all the endings are fucking annoying lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I hate the main ones
Jul 10, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah 25Mhz 386 sounds like fun 
Jul 10, 2018 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to get a bunch of 5.25" shit lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia is shipping me a new PSU for my Shield TV yaayy!!!
Jul 10, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some 5.25 floppies but wow I am sure they are buried like under 4 box layers in my store room...
Jul 10, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too be honest I don't even remember what I have... I know some SSI RPG's and and hmm I know I have more... but drawing blanks lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I have like Wrath of Nikidemus that one was pretty cool
Jul 10, 2018 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't had a HDD in it, either, but I believe it uses IDE so I can just use my SD to IDE adapter 
Jul 10, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myabandonware.com/game/phantasie-iii-the-wrath-of-nikademus-hv
Jul 10, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My XT or what ever it was I had didn't have a hard drive either. lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to load Dos off of a floppy then like another disk for like QBASIC then like a 3rd disk if I wanted to save anything
Jul 10, 2018 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean I could totally do that if I wanted, but man does that sound annoying 
Jul 10, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait till you feel those loading times... lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be fun! lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit my internet connection is probably 200 times faster now lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm probably more considering it could take minutes to do like 120K lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just waiting for him to answer if it's actually got a 386 as stock or a 486, and then I also asked if the FDD works so I can confirm that before I jump on it 
Jul 10, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom I think you can get IDE to SD adapters and legit like 16GB's would be more than you could use on those old machines and be like lighting
Jul 10, 2018 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have one already Psi
Jul 10, 2018 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually have like 2 lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh see your all set lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myabandonware.com/game/phantasie-iii-the-wrath-of-nikademus-hv
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's free 
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKLoAU6KAXQ
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh shit already posted it lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: News people, post this 
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst, I could maybe make like a DOS HDD image and then just load it with a bunch of software and stuff and flash that to the SD card lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that is what I would try lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get "insane
Jul 10, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: loading speeds lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: by insane I mean speed that back then was impossible lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 33MB's a second maybe lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dell-SYS325P-Computer-No-Hard-Drive-No-OS-Free-Shipping/392078805960?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 < Look at that bland beauty lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back then hard drives could pull off I think like 8 or 9 MBs lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that has an interesting daughter board
Jul 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you plug in your expansions sideways
Jul 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I remember correctly the PSU is like completely custom as well. lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe it only has one ISA slot, so you'd have to buy a riser for multiple lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fileell_System_325P_Mainboard.jpg < here's what the mobo looks like lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one slot almost looks like a PCI slot lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VGA RAM expansion lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're pretty close in design, yeah lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Western Digital VGA card
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Before Hard Drives they made VGA!
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's like some super basic thing lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it really matters for most DOS games anyways lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can get a Pentium Over Drive for that mobo lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly, but I don't know if the chipset would support it
Jul 10, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think the way those chip upgrade things worked it had its own like BIOS on the board?
Jul 10, 2018 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 100% sure TBH lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_OverDrive
Jul 10, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Intel-Overdrive-Pentium-Over-Drive-109X4405H6J05/1300430976 lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, was just about to say, that's like $75 lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can get just a 50mhz 486 for like $20 lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol or a Pentium legit for like tree fiddy
Jul 10, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myabandonware.com/game/eye-of-the-beholder-iii-assault-on-myth-drannor-34j Goatse before there was goatse lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myabandonware.com/media/screenshots/e/eye-of-the-beholder-iii-assault-on-myth-drannor-34j/eye-of-the-beholder-iii-assault-on-myth-drannor_4.gif
Jul 10, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the link I meant to post lol
Jul 10, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DIID3wk
Jul 10, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hclAdIA
Jul 10, 2018 3:25 AM - Coto: we drink ritalin
Jul 10, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I think one of my friends was on that stuff and he was a spaz
Jul 10, 2018 3:33 AM - Coto: i meant: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vvy3O1gtgo&t=66s
Jul 10, 2018 3:33 AM - Coto: lol
Jul 10, 2018 3:34 AM - Coto: ok the next videos related to that song are actually weird
Jul 10, 2018 3:35 AM - Coto: classic shit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR1NcSraAz0
Jul 10, 2018 3:35 AM - Coto: kenenthk is kage
Jul 10, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always felt like the devil won that rock off thing lol
Jul 10, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some Slayer or Pantera might be harder lol
Jul 10, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vBQN_-umW18
Jul 10, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ht3XGhlfYs
Jul 10, 2018 4:00 AM - Coto: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Cantor
Jul 10, 2018 4:00 AM - Coto: huh, i had no idea he went insane with infinity


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 11, 2018)

Jul 10, 2018 4:03 AM - Coto: Not thinking about anything is the Way. Once you know this, everything becomes the Way.  - Bodhidharma . Bodhidharma founded the wae
Jul 10, 2018 4:11 AM - Veho: Oh show me the wae to the next whiskey bar. Oh, don't ask why. Oh, don't ask why.
Jul 10, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The will and the way?
Jul 10, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to read some books on my tablet but I don't know where to find the books I want.... Like Amazon and the Play store does not have them 
Jul 10, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Advanced dungeons and dragons Books like dark sun's or underdark or some of the others
Jul 10, 2018 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dungeons_%26_Dragons_(novels)
Jul 10, 2018 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many of these books are great maybe j will try to track them down in the orning
Jul 10, 2018 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: R.A. Salvatore
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I found like 3GB's worth of books, so enough to keep me reading for months 
Jul 10, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b4G6Cnu
Jul 10, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bIWSkQc
Jul 10, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 10, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M8QD43m.jpg kenenthk is this your mom?
Jul 10, 2018 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Am I abusive
Jul 10, 2018 5:36 AM - kenenthk: No that's your dad
Jul 10, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vSKLNGe.jpg
Jul 10, 2018 5:42 AM - kenenthk: A guy at work called me abusive
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 AM - T-hug: I believe him
Jul 10, 2018 5:52 AM - kenenthk: All I do is flip him off and call him a piece of shit 
Jul 10, 2018 5:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 10, 2018 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you gonna get fired
Jul 10, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: I have a good reason
Jul 10, 2018 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-hug hey 
Jul 10, 2018 5:58 AM - kenenthk: He keeps demanding help out of everyone
Jul 10, 2018 6:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think I'm tired.
Jul 10, 2018 6:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I could I sworn you said "The Hugey" 
Jul 10, 2018 6:02 AM - kenenthk: So I flip him off 
Jul 10, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost said T-rug on a typo but I caught it before hitting enter lol
Jul 10, 2018 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do a lot of fixes before hitting enter, and yet still a hundred actually make to the box a day... lol
Jul 10, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is this you? lol https://i.redd.it/uwijlbwss1911.jpg
Jul 10, 2018 6:07 AM - kenenthk: No that's your daughter
Jul 10, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/ok0fnvfci0911.jpg
Jul 10, 2018 6:09 AM - kenenthk: That's your daughters vacation van
Jul 10, 2018 6:09 AM - kenenthk: I'm sorry
Jul 10, 2018 6:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck is that you posted. A creepy guy in a mas? 
Jul 10, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: And people wonder why I'm abusive
Jul 10, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No o e cares why lol
Jul 10, 2018 6:24 AM - kenenthk: You care
Jul 10, 2018 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/the-80s-and-90s-pc-games-still-unbelievably-being-updated-today/
Jul 10, 2018 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 10, 2018 6:31 AM - kenenthk: You're a wonderful person
Jul 10, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk <3 lol
Jul 10, 2018 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Now go fuck yourself you dick head piece of shit
Jul 10, 2018 6:35 AM - Localhorst86: heyhey. Language!
Jul 10, 2018 6:36 AM - Localhorst86: please use the word "phalic member" instead
Jul 10, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: What did I say that was so bad
Jul 10, 2018 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://brobible.com/culture/article/2018-funniest-memes-stealing-my-fries/
Jul 10, 2018 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I am bored so... Your mom! Lol
Jul 10, 2018 6:43 AM - kenenthk: I'm not gamerz
Jul 10, 2018 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/XLfSHgi
Jul 10, 2018 6:49 AM - kenenthk: That's gamerz
Jul 10, 2018 6:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theindustryobserver.com.au/its-time-to-convict-eminem-for-all-the-murders-hes-admitted-to-in-his-songs/
Jul 10, 2018 7:01 AM - Veho: Oh you silly, Stan did those, not Eminem.
Jul 10, 2018 7:01 AM - Veho: 
Jul 10, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: I smell a bill Cosby related case
Jul 10, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Dumb rappers and their confessions in their songs
Jul 10, 2018 8:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 10, 2018 9:11 AM - Localhorst86: that's a nice troll article.
Jul 10, 2018 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and lol at the comments that aren't getting it
Jul 10, 2018 10:56 AM - Localhorst86: that's what makes it good.
Jul 10, 2018 10:56 AM - Localhorst86: a successfull troll it is
Jul 10, 2018 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Holy shit pervs are going for 150+ on ebay
Jul 10, 2018 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Pstv
Jul 10, 2018 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Even
Jul 10, 2018 11:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol nice typo
Jul 10, 2018 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Still ridiculously dumb saw one for 300
Jul 10, 2018 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Fucking henkaku
Jul 10, 2018 11:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 10, 2018 11:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: its not because of henkaku
Jul 10, 2018 11:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean not long ago i saw <=3.60 vita mobos for like 60 bucks
Jul 10, 2018 11:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: and now you can even install it on newest firmware
Jul 10, 2018 11:24 AM - kenenthk: 3.68 has been breached?
Jul 10, 2018 11:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: like a week ago yeah https://gbatemp.net/threads/h-encore-hack-for-playstation-vita-3-65-3-68-released-by-theflow.509720/
Jul 10, 2018 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Might get a vita Friday if this guy offers my 100 offer
Jul 10, 2018 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Hencore reminds me of the old school chickenhen exploit for psp
Jul 10, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: wasnt chickhen userland homebrew only
Jul 10, 2018 11:56 AM - Minox: sweet, managed to get to the next part of the employment process 
Jul 10, 2018 11:57 AM - Minox: just need to prepare for a skype interview now and then I might be able to get the job
Jul 10, 2018 11:59 AM - migles: don't forget about the pants
Jul 10, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: a skype interview should be done without them.
Jul 10, 2018 12:00 PM - Minox: https://imgur.com/a/DibzD2K
Jul 10, 2018 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good luck Minox!
Jul 10, 2018 12:19 PM - Minox: Thanks, I'll probably need it
Jul 10, 2018 12:19 PM - Minox: Currently trying to prepare so I'm familiar with the words I'll need to know
Jul 10, 2018 12:20 PM - Minox: Not sure I've ever used the word lithography in Japanese before
Jul 10, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/09/apple-watch-and-cocaine.html
Jul 10, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: lol
Jul 10, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: sent other mail to the ebay seller, this time to the company using the form in their website
Jul 10, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: surprise surprise, the item was shipped 1 hour later
Jul 10, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QBXlA3S
Jul 10, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: woa nice
Jul 10, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: while do i feel like out of breath with scenarios like that?
Jul 10, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: i also feel the same when i glitch and exit the map of games and i am flying in the void
Jul 10, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: thoose really take my breath away because i know any second now the game will probably break
Jul 10, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I beat FarCry 5 last night got a nuclear ending lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: psio
Jul 10, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: i can beat it in 10 minutes
Jul 10, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: right in the beggining do not arrest the dude, and you get the secret ending
Jul 10, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I took my time and did pretty much all the missions lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you get the gravity gun?
Jul 10, 2018 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like antichamber
Jul 10, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: the game sucked
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: all i liked was the faith girl
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: then there is that house you can't enter in the top right of the map
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: which bothers me
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: i also finished it all psio
Jul 10, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just got to know the secret knock lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: ONLY YOUUUUU
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: remember when i finished the game and spent a week complaining how the ending is spend the rest of the life with a shirtless dude in a hole
Jul 10, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: me, choosed the female character
Jul 10, 2018 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: is the secret knock shave and a haircut
Jul 10, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Jdbye you know it!
Jul 10, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: ONLY YOUUUUUU
Jul 10, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FygIKsnkCw
Jul 10, 2018 2:38 PM - migles: damn, i wanna a secret lesbian scene with that faith
Jul 10, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles got brain warshed lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: only youuuuu
Jul 10, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: can make all this world seems right
Jul 10, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: psio
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: you noticed in that only you brainwash part
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: you ended up killing your friend?
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: you had to do that killing nightmare like 3 times, and in the last one you kill your friend
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The drugs plus torture and triggers typical Manchurian candidate stuff lol
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: some peopel don't notice
Jul 10, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: and that was fucking smart
Jul 10, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: it really messes you in real, i mean, that level again and again, i didn't noticed i killed him after the level ended
Jul 10, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: HO
Jul 10, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: i got a funny story
Jul 10, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: so, my mom was approached by thoose saleswoman in the mall
Jul 10, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: the dumb bitch (my mom) fell for it and even gave her phone number
Jul 10, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: so the sales people are now calling her everyday several times a day
Jul 10, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: dumb bitch had to give the house phone number
Jul 10, 2018 3:53 PM - Coto: another HR grill wants a dev to save a project, damn son, time to work
Jul 10, 2018 3:57 PM - Duo8: is it worth buying a GPU over a console?
Jul 10, 2018 3:57 PM - Duo8: (the gpu will be cheaper)
Jul 10, 2018 4:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: depends on what you have now
Jul 10, 2018 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: PC has a bigger library than any console, gets many games long before console and usually has superior versions of the same games
Jul 10, 2018 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if your current GPU can run the games you want to play then you don't need a new one yet
Jul 10, 2018 4:06 PM - Oleboy555: this is where the cool kids hang out
Jul 10, 2018 4:07 PM - Oleboy555: *B*ery cool
Jul 10, 2018 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ashens-and-the-polybius-heist-youtube/
Jul 10, 2018 4:31 PM - Duo8: my current gpu is a hd4600 lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:31 PM - Duo8: the intel one not amd
Jul 10, 2018 4:32 PM - Duo8: if i want to game on pc though it'll be a messy setup
Jul 10, 2018 4:33 PM - Duo8: sell me on pc games
Jul 10, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PC Mustard Race 
Jul 10, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Free online, graphical options, mods, etc etc
Jul 10, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What console would you buy, over the GPU?
Jul 10, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should compare it's exclusives with the multiplats that PC will get, and decide whether those exclusives are incentive enough over (mostly) better PC ports
Jul 10, 2018 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't like mustard 
Jul 10, 2018 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like Ketchup 
Jul 10, 2018 4:43 PM - Duo8: ps4 obv
Jul 10, 2018 4:43 PM - Duo8: also i don't have $1000 for a gpu anyway
Jul 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Duo8: if i get one it might be the 1060 3gb
Jul 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Duo8: i have a shitty psu so no older 250W cards
Jul 10, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good choice, 1030 is cheap and will still net you 1080p/60fps in most games
Jul 10, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you end up buying one, make doubly sure it's not the one with DDR4 instead of GDDR5
Jul 10, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like an 80% performance drop with the models that use DDR4
Jul 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Duo8: is gddr more expensive or something
Jul 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, AFAIK they're the same price for some reason lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Duo8: hard to think anything could be more expensive than ddr4 right now
Jul 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Duo8: i mean the cost for the manufacturer
Jul 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it.
Jul 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Duo8: hmm
Jul 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's kinda hard to judge though, since consumers can't really buy GDDR so it's hard to make price comparisons
Jul 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Duo8: why make ddr4 version lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, I have no goddamn idea why they did it lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same price, same amount of memory, but DDR4 is massively slow lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:49 PM - Duo8: also uh isn't 1030 super low end
Jul 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: i also have some options for amd but mostly for older high end models
Jul 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but it's still powerful enough to hit 1080p/60fps in most games. Heavier hitting games would have to be all low settings, but still 1080p/60fps lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: i wrote 1060 3gb though
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Duo8: the 6gb version is almost 2x the price
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And?
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooh
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I misread, kek
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1060 also good lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a whole 2 hours of sleep last night 
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Duo8: i got 0 the other day
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Duo8: i won
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: kid wont let ya sleep?
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kid migles?
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: where you not a dad recently?
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's pregnant migles, we haven't had the baby yet lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: hoo
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like not until January 2019 dummy
Jul 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Duo8: it's never too early
Jul 10, 2018 4:53 PM - migles: i don't have to keep track of your life
Jul 10, 2018 4:53 PM - migles: i have my own life to worry about >:C
Jul 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Duo8, the 3GB is fine for 1080p, the 6GB is if you want 1440p for the most part
Jul 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Duo8: huh ok
Jul 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Duo8: my monitors are all 1080
Jul 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Duo8: and the TVs are 4K, no place for 2K here
Jul 10, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: who cares about 2k anyway
Jul 10, 2018 4:54 PM - Duo8: does steam link work well enough?
Jul 10, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I heard over wifi it's meh unless you got a nice router, over wired it works pretty well though
Jul 10, 2018 4:55 PM - Duo8: if possible I'd like to use that for a headless game pc
Jul 10, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use Nvidia's game streaming myself, works pretty well
Jul 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Duo8: how much overhead does that add?
Jul 10, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: less than the steam link thing ;O;
Jul 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost none for the most part lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Duo8: huh
Jul 10, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: you can even stream to ya phone
Jul 10, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: with the nvidia thing
Jul 10, 2018 4:57 PM - Duo8: lol if this works I'll have a "gaming laptop"
Jul 10, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can stream it to a ton of places these days, thanks to Moonlight
Jul 10, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: exactly
Jul 10, 2018 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got it on the Vita, I believe the Switch has an early build of it as well
Jul 10, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: just make sure you use either wired or have a gooood router
Jul 10, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: by wired, tom, gigabit, right?
Jul 10, 2018 4:58 PM - Duo8: hope the gpu works with kvm vfio
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: my router is so shit it can't even do gigabit
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, Nvidia's game streaming uses less bandwidth, so you don't need a super amazing router
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Duo8: my router is "ac" "3x3"
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: so that's good lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Duo8: i get 60mbps on ac 2x2 lol
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: the router i have only does 100Mb or something like that trough wires
Jul 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much so long as it supports 5ghz of some kind, it'll work well lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Duo8: still hoping 10GbE becomes mainstream in the next few years
Jul 10, 2018 5:01 PM - Duo8: huh a r9 290 is cheaper than a 1060 3gb
Jul 10, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on how cheap it is, and whether you wanna do stuff other than gaming, it might be the better buy. But if it's just for gaming, go with the 1060 cuz AMDs drivers are ass and most games perform like 10-20% worse than the 1060
Jul 10, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn AMD, still don't even have new drivers for the Vega 8 in my 2500u APU 
Jul 10, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Legit been over half a year since they released the initial drivers for this APU, and they haven't been updated once since 
Jul 10, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: has the internet became faster than hdds?
Jul 10, 2018 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if you have a 2gbps fiber connection
Jul 10, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most modern HDDs will do like 150-200mb/s, and 2gbps = 250 mb/s lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if it's an SSD, then no lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my SSD is like 550MBPS lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes bytes not bits 
Jul 10, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're getting there, though
Jul 10, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have M.2 it will be a while longer Tom lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For consumer grade internet speed, yeah probably lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those are over 2000MB a second  makes my SSD seem slow lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NASA has that 91gbps intranet, which is fancy lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, y'know, it's within their network only, not network speeds lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be fucking cool if it was though
Jul 10, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Linus tech tips just had some sort of video about 2Tbps internet at a convention or something
Jul 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WXt2gD4fS_k
Jul 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.6Tb
Jul 10, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just download movies almost instantly lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Laser light multiplexing eventually they should have quantum spin multiplexing.... But that's gonna be a few years more.
Jul 10, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13059/intels-upcoming-cascade-lake-cpus-to-support-384-tb-of-memory
Jul 10, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just too much RAM for even Chrome to use up ?
Jul 10, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These days it's not a big issue IMO lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use Chrome all the time even on this Tablet with 2GB of RAM lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I use the Canary build on Android
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Currently have 4 tabs open in 2 windows, 3 extensions, one "Chrome app" (remote desktop), one tab watching a 1080p video, and it's only using ~1GB of RAM 
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Duo8: damn my laptop is still 4GB
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Duo8: my desktop is too
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Constant updates
Jul 10, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 19 separate processes lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:50 PM - Duo8: i kinda regret getting a laptop with ddr4 support now
Jul 10, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ccn.com/22-billion-wiped-out-of-crypto-market-in-24-hours-as-bitcoin-drops-under-6400/amp/
Jul 10, 2018 5:50 PM - Duo8: ddr4 costs twice as much as ddr3
Jul 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It won't always
Jul 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it a bit more time
Jul 10, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, memory prices are awful right now
Jul 10, 2018 5:52 PM - Duo8: at least used ddr3 prices are more sane now
Jul 10, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah right now it sucks I was going to build a new system soon ish but with the RAM prices as they are gonna just upgrade my current CPU to hold out longer
Jul 10, 2018 5:53 PM - Duo8: what if it never goes down lol
Jul 10, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kaby Lake i7 7700K is still like 300 bucks though 
Jul 10, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ccn.com/22-billion-wiped-out-of-crypto-market-in-24-hours-as-bitcoin-drops-under-6400/amp/
Jul 10, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow
Jul 10, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: will bitcoins start to pop?
Jul 10, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/646z3yqz16911.jpg
Jul 10, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LsIWmAl
Jul 10, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KSpDZO7_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 10, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is why we need human space exploration....
Jul 10, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdl2CVs-BHU
Jul 10, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2018/07/10/playstation-3-price-reveal-horrifying-moment/amp/
Jul 10, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1UHdcNZVJA
Jul 10, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: psio in that sega dream fcast video
Jul 10, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: the shithead throwed away a good nintendo 64 ;_;
Jul 10, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 10, 2018 10:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3zmhUiM.mp4
Jul 10, 2018 10:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2JRqy2s.jpg
Jul 10, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: that woman getting up, cute butt
Jul 10, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vEJau
Jul 10, 2018 11:54 PM - Veho: Dart Vader?
Jul 11, 2018 12:05 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KutGdep
Jul 11, 2018 12:08 AM - JFlare: hi
Jul 11, 2018 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, bought that 386 Dell ol
Jul 11, 2018 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna put a Sound Blaster 16 in it, 16MB of RAM, and replace that 5.25" drive with a 3.5" drive at some point lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also bought a 486 to upgrade it to as well lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Might look for some kind of ISA VGA card, but I think that WD thing is more than fine enough for the stuff I want to run with it
Jul 11, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I have a PCI Sound Blaster Live! you could probably use... and PCI Audigy Pro thing lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With break out box 
Jul 11, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?catID=1&prodID=14000&prodName=X-Fi%20Fatal1ty Oh yeah I still have the remote. lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No PCI slot though
Jul 11, 2018 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just ISA
Jul 11, 2018 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK you can't go from ISA to PCI 
Jul 11, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't know
Jul 11, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they did make MCI slot to PCI slot adapters at some point?
Jul 11, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (Micro Channel Architecture is basically PCI)
Jul 11, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But even if you did get an ISA to PCI adapter the bandwidth would be much worse?
Jul 11, 2018 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, ISA has pretty low bandwidth vs PCI
Jul 11, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think ISA is limited to like 8Mhz or something and PCI is like 33Mhz or 66Mhz?
Jul 11, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I doubt something like that even exists I'm sure
Jul 11, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom making me try to remember stuff from 40 years ago  lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I remember for sure is when that stuff was new it seemed so damned fast and awesome...
Jul 11, 2018 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 386 was like 32 bits and VGA cold do like 256 colors on screen and like 640X480 so easy 80 columns and nice graphics! Through in a sound card and it made home consoles seem almost silly
Jul 11, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course they costed like 5 grand for that setup,,,,
Jul 11, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you imagine what kind of PC you could build for 5K these days? lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking insane one lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SLI 1080 Ti's
Jul 11, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would enjoy it
Jul 11, 2018 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel i9-toomanycores
Jul 11, 2018 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 64GB of DDR4 lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A couple of nice M.2 drives and a 4TB SSD lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a 4TB SSD for like 1200 I want it  lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't go for a 4TB SSD, I'd just try and stick as many 8TB HDDs as I could in it lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then like a 1TB M.2 drive for my OS lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So fun that would be for like 3 years when the mid range started to catch up
Jul 11, 2018 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, something like that could probably be considered top of the line for like 5 years at least lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA8TK7DD2433&cm_re=4TB_SSD-_-20-147-669-_-Product
Jul 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only problem really is that SLI/crossfire is fucking shit cuz no games use it well 
Jul 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well wish us all luck I bought like 10 tickets for that mega millions thing 308 million
Jul 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win I buy us all 5K PC's lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would honestly prefer that cash be spent on a bunch of vintage PC stuff than a new PC I think 
Jul 11, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple IIe with all the works
Jul 11, 2018 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some Amiga's lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably would pick up 2 Amiga's one Amiga 500 and one 4000 model both pimped out a bit
Jul 11, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those Vampire cards would be kick ass
Jul 11, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyzVzu-Q4lw
Jul 11, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Get some kind of Windows 98 "Fucking expensive" gaming PC
Jul 11, 2018 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SLI Voodoo cards 
Jul 11, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would be fun, if I had that kind of money I would get a top end 98 machine and XP machine
Jul 11, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then of course modern lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would probably pick up one Atari Falcon computer too
Jul 11, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_Falcon
Jul 11, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Build some sort of mini PC Game system museum slash man cave lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.megamillions.com/
Jul 11, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54965646 Holy shit... I was gonna bid but that shipping lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if your not here, I am gonna PM this to you so you too can laugh lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8xv4l7/megan_the_screaming_pug/ lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8xv1mc/just_ordered_my_grubhub/ yum? lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:22 AM - Devin: $62 for shipping. Damn.
Jul 11, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin the sad part is I am thinking about throwing a 20 or 30 dollar bit on it anyway... I kind of want that Orange Xbox lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am like 20% sure it has been modded in some way beyond just being orange lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:27 AM - Devin: I was tempted to as well.
Jul 11, 2018 2:27 AM - Devin: I'm about 40% sure myself on the OG Xbox.
Jul 11, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have a modded OG Xbox but 2 would be even better lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually I will hit it with some sort of hard drive upgrade, I have a 250GB one it right now and really it's not quite enough.... After I put Ninja Massive on it that ate up like 60GB's
Jul 11, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm also I don't have a red 360 pad yet.
Jul 11, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have so many other ones now I decided to start collecting them lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3-4 plain white ones a dragon one 2 of the silver special edition ones (with the nice D pad) a black one a blue one and a green one and I have another one but I can't remember what it is right now...
Jul 11, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that I think about it.. might be red lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2018/07/10/netflix-smart-downloads-feature-android-iphone/amp/
Jul 11, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/nvidia-shield-powers-up-with-new-geforce-now-beta/
Jul 11, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gvwy.io/nesaaoy 2TB SSD giveaway enter to win!
Jul 11, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well crap no mega millions this week lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 12, 2018)

Jul 11, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yayy found settings in Gboard and it feels way better now 
Jul 11, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So much better
Jul 11, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned off a lot of the gesture stuff and that seems to have made it much nicer and snappier to type on
Jul 11, 2018 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone needs a reader thing for Android I can recommend ReadERA it's free and no ads
Jul 11, 2018 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 11, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk what up my man?
Jul 11, 2018 5:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/t85rjkw
Jul 11, 2018 5:53 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jul 11, 2018 5:53 AM - kenenthk: Veho
Jul 11, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/AFFEOCo
Jul 11, 2018 6:16 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 11, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ILCUPAV_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 11, 2018 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk who what where and why?
Jul 11, 2018 6:20 AM - kenenthk: I said fuck you
Jul 11, 2018 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Swear my work place is so fucked up
Jul 11, 2018 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Workers that bust ass and never call in get treated like shit ones that call in are lazy and never get punished for it
Jul 11, 2018 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sound like Walmart lol
Jul 11, 2018 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The logic behind that kenenthk is they are concerned you will replace them by being competent
Jul 11, 2018 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad but true
Jul 11, 2018 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/w8S3Ynn_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 11, 2018 6:33 AM - kenenthk: My boss told me to do what my lead said to and I was like fuck nah shes called in 8 times within her 4 months
Jul 11, 2018 6:34 AM - kenenthk: Not to mention she spend an hour and a half just looking for a place to put air in tires on the clock
Jul 11, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT5NSWS-znc
Jul 11, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cool mod
Jul 11, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: You're a pretty cool mod
Jul 11, 2018 8:03 AM - migles: psio you already shared that ps1 mod link
Jul 11, 2018 8:04 AM - migles: a transparent disc drive will burn ya eyes
Jul 11, 2018 8:06 AM - migles: but being trasnparent, does that now mean i can finally use thoose transparent discs in the bottom of the disc spindle packs?
Jul 11, 2018 8:06 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Better-Homes-and-Gardens-Lafayette-Twin-Bookcase-Headboard-Multiple-Finishes/49381879?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222228037477475&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=109735162128&wl4=aud-273067695102la-160905826368&wl5=1017588&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=49381879&wl13=&veh=sem I might buy this would actually be useful
Jul 11, 2018 9:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mN1YkOL
Jul 11, 2018 9:20 AM - kenenthk: Veho
Jul 11, 2018 9:25 AM - Veho: ken
Jul 11, 2018 9:59 AM - kenenthk: You're a wonder black name
Jul 11, 2018 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: for the first time ever
Jul 11, 2018 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i actually have enough balls in pokemon go
Jul 11, 2018 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: all thanks to this new gift system
Jul 11, 2018 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know why these people keep sending me gifts when i have none to send back but i'm not complaining
Jul 11, 2018 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't even open them all, i'm getting more gifts every day than the daily limit
Jul 11, 2018 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is not a bad thing
Jul 11, 2018 11:32 AM - Localhorst86: I should quote your post in the Pkmn Go Friend thread because I know you'd love that.
Jul 11, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would?
Jul 11, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have enough friends already thanks
Jul 11, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't want to fill up my entire list
Jul 11, 2018 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's filling up fast, i'll have to start denying friend requests at some point so it doesn't fill up entirely
Jul 11, 2018 11:45 AM - Localhorst86: nah, just quoting your post. i stopped playing Pokemon Go when they decided my phone wasn't supported by their app anymore.
Jul 11, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: and done, my epic games account has been deleted
Jul 11, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: no more "security" messages
Jul 11, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah my cousin can't play it either cause his hand me down iphone can't run a new enough iOS
Jul 11, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: he was able to play it at some point but it didn't last long
Jul 11, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I am considering doing the same how hard was it?
Jul 11, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: epic keeps sending me emails in spite of me changing passwords constantly
Jul 11, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hungryhorse.co.uk/deals/any-2-meals-for/?utm_source=celerity&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=interaction&utm_keyword=&utm_content=viewmains_p3w3
Jul 11, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This place is emailing me lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not complaining, just wondering why... If I win the lotto for sure I will go check it out 
Jul 11, 2018 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Think taco bell gave me food poisoning all cramped up and on the edge of vomiting
Jul 11, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it 3 hours ago you ate it?
Jul 11, 2018 1:52 PM - kenenthk: At 1am
Jul 11, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just asking about the timing because food poisoning is no fun but other things that act like food poisoning can be worse.
Jul 11, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So something else is probably going on.
Jul 11, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Low potassium or magnesium could be the cause....
Jul 11, 2018 1:53 PM - kenenthk: It takes 6 to 12 hours to kick in
Jul 11, 2018 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Got work also at 3 and its 9 now
Jul 11, 2018 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Food poisoning usually is 3 hours.
Jul 11, 2018 1:55 PM - kenenthk: You still cant sleep for shit over it haven't vomited yet but my stomachs all cramped
Jul 11, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/food-poisoning/symptoms-causes/syc-20356230 Well color me shocked it says it can be days later lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Home canned foods yup taco bell
Jul 11, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you root on the Shield TV then you have to get into "hide root" stuff from apps and I am not quite sure how to do that myself lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Too fucking complicated just to block ads
Jul 11, 2018 1:58 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if I can get a date by saying let's grubhub and chill
Jul 11, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jul 11, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be upfront, honest, confident, women love that lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:02 PM - kenenthk: I just show them a picture of a rooster and say that's my cock
Jul 11, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:03 PM - kenenthk: This girl from my old job broke up with her boyfriend for the 30th time so I'm working on her
Jul 11, 2018 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you use magisk, all the hiding is taken care of for you
Jul 11, 2018 2:04 PM - Localhorst86: tell her if you were a household appliance, you'd be a washing mashine
Jul 11, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her boyfriend must be almost perfect lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually women stick like glue to fucked up individuals
Jul 11, 2018 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Its more like a sugar daddy thing tbh
Jul 11, 2018 2:05 PM - Localhorst86: glucose guardian
Jul 11, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:06 PM - kenenthk: But hey least shes open to being poked for the time being
Jul 11, 2018 2:06 PM - Localhorst86: poke her, mon
Jul 11, 2018 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Now that I say s it's never going to happen
Jul 11, 2018 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Bragging gets you no where
Jul 11, 2018 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Like how psi brags ab5his midget love and never gets any
Jul 11, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/11/0010223/chinese-scientists-have-developed-the-worlds-first-destructive-laser-rifle
Jul 11, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/5crc0y4hf8911.jpg
Jul 11, 2018 2:19 PM - Coto: so I just took a physician interview, she was literally screaming wtf
Jul 11, 2018 2:19 PM - Coto: i was like oh i see, sure, yeah , no
Jul 11, 2018 2:19 PM - Coto: i wanted to get out of there asap
Jul 11, 2018 2:20 PM - Coto: "and fwi you are not the only one looking for this job position", and an earlier coworker called me yesterday "coto, please help us"
Jul 11, 2018 2:21 PM - Coto: i was like "sure, good luck with the other 2 then" today lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:22 PM - kenenthk: I'm confused you wanted a job and the hr person started yelling at you
Jul 11, 2018 2:23 PM - Coto: pretty much
Jul 11, 2018 2:23 PM - Coto: but yesterday was a coworker of the hr lady that was screaming. Been working for them for a couple of years
Jul 11, 2018 2:23 PM - kenenthk: You probably didnt give enough detailed answered that they wanted
Jul 11, 2018 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Or felt too enthu about it hrs like that in a person
Jul 11, 2018 2:24 PM - Coto: i probably behaved too nicely
Jul 11, 2018 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Enthusiastic
Jul 11, 2018 2:24 PM - Coto: next time I am going to move on sooner lol
Jul 11, 2018 2:24 PM - kenenthk: If he's an asshole pro9best not to work there
Jul 11, 2018 2:26 PM - Coto: these ladies are hot i can't even tell them something
Jul 11, 2018 2:26 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/jc1UsI-6rjM
Jul 11, 2018 2:26 PM - Coto: except the hr boss, the lady who was screaming, but I guess that's everyday for everyone
Jul 11, 2018 2:26 PM - kenenthk: That's probably why they're hiring
Jul 11, 2018 2:27 PM - Coto: besides at least three of them alawys call me for job positions
Jul 11, 2018 2:28 PM - Coto: camila, sabrina and the other I forgoe her name. dayum
Jul 11, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/hpz1bid
Jul 11, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tlnTo.jpg
Jul 11, 2018 2:31 PM - kenenthk: So it's a recruitment office
Jul 11, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1dWsLKB.jpg One of the only "life hacks" I actually use lol
Jul 11, 2018 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Wanna know a straw life hack
Jul 11, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cut the straw shorter to make snorting coke easier? Lol
Jul 11, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-spectre-11-and-spectre-12-cpu-flaws-disclosed/
Jul 11, 2018 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Instead of fucking around with the end opening it just take it in both hands and RIP off the paper
Jul 11, 2018 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 11, 2018 3:42 PM - kenenthk: I see people doing that all the time and when I open them I look at them like ha dumb ass
Jul 11, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: my coin battery holders arrived yey, time to mod my pokemon carts
Jul 11, 2018 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Use a quarter
Jul 11, 2018 3:49 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0s6-iFoCFNQ
Jul 11, 2018 4:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: QUARTER 
Jul 11, 2018 5:06 PM - T-hug: COME ON ENGLAND!
Jul 11, 2018 5:09 PM - Duo8: too early
Jul 11, 2018 5:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is england okay? 
Jul 11, 2018 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where is he taking them?
Jul 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Nerdtendo: Hey, does anyone know that program that lets you convert ntfs to fat32? I can't remember what it was called.
Jul 11, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Copy the files to a PC then just format the drive then copy them back?
Jul 11, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Partition Magic might work?
Jul 11, 2018 5:23 PM - Nerdtendo: My computer is slow and it's like 60 GB of data.
Jul 11, 2018 5:23 PM - Nerdtendo: I'll try that program. I had one that worked really well though.
Jul 11, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.paragon-software.com/free/pm-express/#features
Jul 11, 2018 5:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fAg2IYw.jpg
Jul 11, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be good enough too
Jul 11, 2018 5:27 PM - Nerdtendo: Found what I was looking for
Jul 11, 2018 5:28 PM - Nerdtendo: http://www.ridgecrop.demon.co.uk/index.htm?guiformat.htm
Jul 11, 2018 5:29 PM - Nerdtendo: JK. that didn't do what I remembered it doing. Time for a 60 GB transfer
Jul 11, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: what is that for nontiendo
Jul 11, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: wait
Jul 11, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: you where looking for the fat32 format?
Jul 11, 2018 5:31 PM - migles: i bet i have like 10 of that same program around in my disks
Jul 11, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles he wanted to convert a drive room NTFS to Fat32 with the data intact
Jul 11, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: that is easy
Jul 11, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: can be done with the windows disk manager thing
Jul 11, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: no need for any software, i did it with mine
Jul 11, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: open disk management, right click "convert volume to ntfs"
Jul 11, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: IIRC it can be paused and continued as you like, i remember mine took several days lol
Jul 11, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: 1TB hdd trough usb 2
Jul 11, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No no no NTFS into Fat32 not Fat32 to NTFS
Jul 11, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: ho lol
Jul 11, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: that is harder
Jul 11, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: lol if i only had 1 hdd, i would just shrink the partition, get the max free space as possible
Jul 11, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: create a second one in ntfs, move the files from one partition to the other
Jul 11, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: then make the saecond one the max size lol
Jul 11, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: i mean, if there are no tools that are able to do that?
Jul 11, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: but psio, guiformat will just format, meaning erasing the data
Jul 11, 2018 6:14 PM - Duo8: wtf 5 mins in and there's already a goal
Jul 11, 2018 6:15 PM - Duo8: and how come i didn't hear people screaming over that
Jul 11, 2018 6:19 PM - Veho: How come I didn't hear people sobbing over that over here?
Jul 11, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: how come i dont care about soccer?
Jul 11, 2018 6:21 PM - Duo8: it's ok me too
Jul 11, 2018 6:21 PM - Duo8: i only pretend to care
Jul 11, 2018 6:21 PM - Duo8: i wish russia won
Jul 11, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: i pretend do don't care
Jul 11, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: but i also don't care for real
Jul 11, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: ;O;
Jul 11, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: and my gameboy player is in the way finally it was shipped
Jul 11, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: now next, link cables
Jul 11, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: I care because traffic will be seriously fucked tonight, win or lose, because of all the drunken idiots.
Jul 11, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: yeah thats so shit veho :c
Jul 11, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: i feel you :c
Jul 11, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: And I have to get to work.
Jul 11, 2018 6:29 PM - Veho: And the commute takes me straigh through the city centre.
Jul 11, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: well
Jul 11, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: sleep in the car in the work parking?
Jul 11, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: ;O;
Jul 11, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: boss will give you extra money for being so early
Jul 11, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: I work the night shift, I have to leave for work in an hour.
Jul 11, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: Worst possible timing.
Jul 11, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: good luck :c
Jul 11, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: Thanks.
Jul 11, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: be safe and get back soon, i want you in a good mood to share more nice asses
Jul 11, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is annoying, I broke the playstore on my tablet lol
Jul 11, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can fix it.. I just have to remember how I did it in the past.
Jul 11, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CHOdPen
Jul 11, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I found the problem. I deleted the Android Download manager lol hmm finding it online is a pain.
Jul 11, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://opengapps.org/app/
Jul 11, 2018 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/download-manager-google/ I need the older version of this lol
Jul 11, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: I made it to work.
Jul 11, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just updating my other tablet to 5.0 and grabbing it from there... seemed easier that trying to extract it from the ROM tile.
Jul 11, 2018 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, my 386 PC shipped and should be here Monday 
Jul 11, 2018 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my 3.5" floppy drive as well
Jul 11, 2018 9:14 PM - JFlare: hopefully the seller didnt give you a piece of trash
Jul 11, 2018 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 486 I bought though I have no idea, apparently it's shipping from Hawaii lol
Jul 11, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing actually looks in really good condition, considering it's from 91 lol
Jul 11, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very clean, no disgusting yellowing plastic
Jul 11, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently the 5.25" it has in it now works fully
Jul 11, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tv0Woc5
Jul 11, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: do you have 5 inch disks?
Jul 11, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: or a way to write stuff to them in case you would need for some reason?
Jul 11, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, that's why I also ordered a 3.5" drive
Jul 11, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna replace the 5.25" with it
Jul 11, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta remember where I put my IDE to sd card adapter...lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: you dont need drivers first or something like taht right?
Jul 11, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, no drivers needed
Jul 11, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: damn i remember some special comp'uter that won't accept a 3'5 inch drive because you would need drivers
Jul 11, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: or something like that, maybe i am confusing with a cd drive..
Jul 11, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: but i am sure the thing had a 5 inch floppy drive and the dude wanted to put a 3.5 one
Jul 11, 2018 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe for something super old, like pre-DOS 3.0 old perhaps
Jul 11, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: ho maybe it was one of thoose os\2 or what it was called
Jul 11, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: eithery way
Jul 11, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: my gameboy player is in the way 
Jul 11, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom keep the 5.25 drive in... most of the old software came on those disks 
Jul 11, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't plan on buying any of it 
Jul 11, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well just use a CF adapter than 
Jul 11, 2018 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence the 3.5" drive, I've got a few old floppies from when I got those old laptops that I can write a bunch of stuff to
Jul 11, 2018 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what the IDE to SD card adapter is for ;O;
Jul 11, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: use a zip drive
Jul 11, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My package is gonna be here tomorrow from Nvidia  lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: 100 whole megabytes!"
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still trying to find that second adapter I had lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: what you ordered psio
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought I had it in that 286 laptop I got, but it's not there...
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles Nvidia is giving me a new PSU for my Shield TV since they don't sell them.
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know I have one in my nice Windows 98 Toshiba, but I don't want to pull that just in case I need it for writing floppies lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: nice
Jul 11, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old one is driving me insane
Jul 11, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: i also wanna free stuff
Jul 11, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's silent when it's on but when it's off now it's like some one doing a constant low whistle lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they only send it free with little hassle because it's a known issue.
Jul 11, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy fix, leave it on all the time ;O;
Jul 11, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: when does the world evolve to get free hookers, i just need to watch ads during the sex
Jul 11, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I would but I feel like it would last longer with occasional breaks
Jul 11, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: "watch this unskipable 5 minute video to get a 15 minutes fun with the hooker"
Jul 11, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is the least tech savy person on the planet... She loves Shield TV more than the Apple TV 4K and it planning on getting another Shield TV for the living room lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: hookertube
Jul 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles free hookers exist they are called sex addicts
Jul 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In fact if your good enough they might pay you  lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: but drugs are not free
Jul 11, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: and are you sure they won't steal my wallet during my sleep?
Jul 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://saa-recovery.org/ This is a great resource for finding some in your area! lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just pretend (it shouldn't be much a stretch) your addicted to sex... lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go to some meetings and bam some women lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: dafuq
Jul 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/INaslfa.mp4
Jul 11, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: time for sleep, cya
Jul 11, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Gj26O7f.jpg
Jul 11, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: Ah yes, the infamous top billing bullshit.
Jul 11, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: The video I posted is from Zagreb's main square.
Jul 11, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: About half a mile from here.
Jul 11, 2018 10:27 PM - Veho: The guy converted a caravan into a mobile spit-roast and is roasting a couple animals at the moment.
Jul 11, 2018 10:27 PM - Veho: To celebrate football.
Jul 11, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks delicious lol
Jul 11, 2018 10:35 PM - Veho: He started with a Smart car where he sold rotisserie chickens, and now he's saving up for a truck where he'll roast oxen  
Jul 11, 2018 10:38 PM - Veho: Speaking of "oxen"...
Jul 11, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/his-vocabulary-is-not-fucking-remarkable.509898/#post-8111004
Jul 11, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: MOOSEN!
Jul 11, 2018 11:01 PM - Veho: https://pocketsprite.com/
Jul 11, 2018 11:23 PM - pyromaniac123: so yeah
Jul 11, 2018 11:23 PM - pyromaniac123: drinking wine from the bottle
Jul 11, 2018 11:26 PM - pyromaniac123: not because england lost, but because i cba to drink from a cup
Jul 11, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just put the fun back in funnel! lol
Jul 11, 2018 11:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bPxTssr
Jul 11, 2018 11:36 PM - Veho: As if drinking wine from a cup would be any better.
Jul 11, 2018 11:45 PM - pyromaniac123: drinking from the bottle means less clean up 
Jul 11, 2018 11:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/x0g7AOG.gifv 
Jul 12, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now I can download stuff on my tablet but now the play store has error 491 lol
Jul 12, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But at least in the browser I can do now so progress lol
Jul 12, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Download evwn
Jul 12, 2018 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: hola vpn has been hacked, anyone who has the extension be aware that they're logging your sensitive info
Jul 12, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The solution is to use multiple VPN's lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure if it works that way
Jul 12, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ktlZcBS.jpg
Jul 12, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/11/1958213/arms-own-employees-complain-about-anti-riscv-website
Jul 12, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fjwEzVH You know, normally I am not a person who enjoys watching sports... but I feel like this one would hold my attention at least for a while lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TXjgWSh
Jul 12, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DCKKVzQ
Jul 12, 2018 3:42 AM - Coto: imgur bot detected
Jul 12, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:43 AM - Coto: how's the half shiba life over there bud
Jul 12, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey some of these are quality butt pics  lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:43 AM - Coto: half shiba is better than full shiba
Jul 12, 2018 3:43 AM - Coto: i cant find a half shiba picture like your mascot, its too hilarious
Jul 12, 2018 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't care what he is, just is my friend  although sometimes I want to like yell at him... (He wines until you give him something or pet him or tell him that he has food and he isn't getting treats...) lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:45 AM - Coto: how old is he
Jul 12, 2018 3:45 AM - Coto: 5 to 6 years?
Jul 12, 2018 3:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AFFEOCo
Jul 12, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah probably about 8 now
Jul 12, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know he is older than my grandson.
Jul 12, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho looks like my wife back when we first got married...
Jul 12, 2018 3:49 AM - Veho: O°.°O
Jul 12, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 12, 2018 3:49 AM - Coto: fox terrier x shiba
Jul 12, 2018 3:50 AM - Coto: the breed would be something like that
Jul 12, 2018 3:52 AM - Coto: it's like this but swapped lol https://www.adoptapet.com/pet/10324278-auburn-california-shiba-inu-mix
Jul 12, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jPQILBX
Jul 12, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MRzmjCk.jpg
Jul 12, 2018 3:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yUt9Kf9.jpg
Jul 12, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rReQjks.jpg
Jul 12, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho so what Powerpuff girl would you powerplough? lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure they are over 18 by now lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 13, 2018)

Jul 12, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I thought you where made with sugar and spice not blow jobs with ice!"
Jul 12, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VXqVnFr Blosom now.
Jul 12, 2018 4:07 AM - Veho: That is a very pretty lady.
Jul 12, 2018 4:08 AM - Veho: But anyway, forget the Powerpuff girls, Sara Bellum all the way.
Jul 12, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the girl from the power rangers?
Jul 12, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sera Bellum sounds fake like she wanted to sound smart lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cerebellum
Jul 12, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VOYO-i8max-MT6797-X20-Deca-Core-4-GB-RAM-64-GB-ROM-android-tablet-PC-Double/32885396676.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.156.516177935Irqxq&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10846_10059_100031_10103_524_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchw
Jul 12, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 cores sounds great!
Jul 12, 2018 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: isnt sara bellum the chick with no face
Jul 12, 2018 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: you only ever see her from the neck down
Jul 12, 2018 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: um where's the touchpad
Jul 12, 2018 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, it's android
Jul 12, 2018 4:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: the hinge is different, i guess they couldn't figure out how to do it like MS
Jul 12, 2018 4:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i thought it was a cheap windows tablet but actually that's not cheap at all for an android device
Jul 12, 2018 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: specs are decent though, but nothing impressive for the price, just all around decent for a decent price
Jul 12, 2018 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VOYO-i7plus-intel-i7-7500U-Big-Screen-HD-2880-1920-8G-RAM-256GB-ROM-Support-bluetooth/32863308408.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.2.77d85274jbizKS
Jul 12, 2018 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: now that is more like it
Jul 12, 2018 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes please i'll take that i7
Jul 12, 2018 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm yes it nice too lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And like half the price of an i7 MS tablet thing
Jul 12, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Jdbye if I win on Friday I'll buy us a few tablets lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom says he wants old PCs lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles wants Pokemon crytal lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crystal
Jul 12, 2018 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk wants a heart like the tin man in wizard of Oz lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I wish there was like some way to fix this tablet without reinstalling the ROM....
Jul 12, 2018 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I deleted so e files and now playstore won't update things lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGzYvxxyO6o
Jul 12, 2018 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi probably just need to reinstall the system partition, you won't lose anything
Jul 12, 2018 5:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Or put back the files you deleted
Jul 12, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an identical tablet I grabbed the same files an titanium installed them lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it did not work
Jul 12, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just going to do a clan room install and redo it lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Clean lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://money.cnn.com/2018/07/11/news/companies/papa-johns-pizza-john-schnatter/index.html
Jul 12, 2018 6:57 AM - Duo8: EXPLODE
Jul 12, 2018 7:41 AM - Localhorst86: how to ruin a company in 6 months
Jul 12, 2018 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: soo... Papa John is no more?
Jul 12, 2018 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: he used the racial slur while participating in a role-playing exercise designed to prevent public relations crises.
Jul 12, 2018 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: that sounds like he did exactly what he was supposed to?
Jul 12, 2018 8:06 AM - Veho: Eh, that's his version of the story.
Jul 12, 2018 8:20 AM - Veho: If that really was the context, there wouldn't be any of this hullaballoo.
Jul 12, 2018 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah probably not, idk
Jul 12, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: psio
Jul 12, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: i already have a pokemon crystal
Jul 12, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: *i have 2 pokemon crystals
Jul 12, 2018 9:57 AM - migles: if you win, please give me gamecube component cable, it's only 300+ bucks
Jul 12, 2018 10:07 AM - migles: *turns on the tv*
Jul 12, 2018 10:07 AM - migles: *7 channels all news about ronaldo*
Jul 12, 2018 10:08 AM - migles: watches one channel for a bit to wait for the next news
Jul 12, 2018 10:08 AM - migles: *5 minutes later: news how ronaldo is in news in every channel and news paper*
Jul 12, 2018 10:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: who's rolan?
Jul 12, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: that soccer player
Jul 12, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: with the idio face
Jul 12, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: *idiot
Jul 12, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: what did he do
Jul 12, 2018 11:07 AM - Localhorst86: carrying portugal
Jul 12, 2018 11:09 AM - Localhorst86: makes me wonder: is migles from portugal? CR7 is out of the news ever since portugal is out of the world cup
Jul 12, 2018 11:14 AM - Localhorst86: btw: that's the guy https://imgur.com/gallery/zolFb
Jul 12, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: everyone developed a "love" for that statue
Jul 12, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: even if it looked like shit, the artist poured all his love and crap in it, and people grown found of it, because it became an icon
Jul 12, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: initially it was critiquised because it looks like shit of course, but i dunno, people after a while got attached
Jul 12, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: well, the soccer player, replaced that statue recently very quietly in a night, and people felt that was a very low move lol
Jul 12, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: damn chary has a new picture
Jul 12, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: seems like a totally new person
Jul 12, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles just wait until they make Ronaldo FIFA 2018 and he is on the Wheaties box... lol
Jul 12, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ronaldo looks like this guy... lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMwPrdILEJ4
Jul 12, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaDZwj1J18E This one is for migles lol
Jul 12, 2018 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats CR7
Jul 12, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CR7? I feel like I am missing some context lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: ask Localhorst86
Jul 12, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: psio is that the one which costs 100 bucks and shorts circuit your console?
Jul 12, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: the one that jesus dude reviewed?
Jul 12, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No this is something new and it costs like a bit more lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GCHD-Gamecube-HDMI-Adapter-Nintendo/dp/B078ZLMQH9
Jul 12, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has on screen controls that you have to configure with an IR remote.
Jul 12, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can set scan lines and a line doubler and all kinds of neat options
Jul 12, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: damn hell
Jul 12, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: 60 bucks is my max for such a device
Jul 12, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: and that's a whole wii
Jul 12, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah honestly I would just buy a Wii and some component cables, you could get the Wii the component cables AND a huge thumb drive to load GC games from for under 150 bucks lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how much GC controllers are but they can't be that much.
Jul 12, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Gaming-Machine-Connecting-Cables-Component-1080P-HDTV-AV-Audio-Adapter-Cable-Cord-Wire-5RCA-For-Nintendo/32808533359.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.74205976B5ioLQ&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10846_10059_100031_10103_524_10624_1062
Jul 12, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Wii component cables are like 3 bucks lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Wii should be about 50 bucks. Leaves you with like 90 bucks for a GC controller and a large ass thumb drive and a small SD card lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: gamecube controller last time i checked new costed like 35 bucks
Jul 12, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: and i mean official ones
Jul 12, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: since i now have a gamecube yeah i wanted component shit, but no fucking way i am paying more than 60 bucks
Jul 12, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: btw
Jul 12, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: weirdly the gamecube has lower video quality trough standart composite cables vs a wii playing gamecube games trough composite
Jul 12, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: i tried mario sunshine in both of my consoles, i notice a somewhat big difference in quality
Jul 12, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Wii has a better video chip and stuff
Jul 12, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just out of the gate Wii has better video quality before you even get to the cables.
Jul 12, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use hacks to get even better video quality too, like forcing progressive scan VS interlaced and stuff
Jul 12, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: i just bid in a set of gamecube component cables 150 bucks ;O;
Jul 12, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yikes lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: they are all selling for 200-300
Jul 12, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So glad I bought component cables for my Wii lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: its fun bid in stuff ;O;
Jul 12, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree bidding is fun lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: yeah but the component ones for the gamecube has the digital to analog converter and was only available in nintendo store
Jul 12, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: while the wii you can even just solder some random wires to the muloti out port and call it a day ;O;
Jul 12, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird lol I think that they integrated that part directly into the Wii so that could explain why the quality is better lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: the component one i got for my wii was 7 bucks IIRc
Jul 12, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: ordered trough amazon, it was a nice quality set
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a weird one, it's component AND like some weird round plug also
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: round plug?
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: can you show?
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: maybe s video?
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I never used it but it has it lol let me see if I can find one
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it is S video lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: yeah it must be s video then
Jul 12, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: weird you never seen or used s video?
Jul 12, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: its the american plg
Jul 12, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: *american plug
Jul 12, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: like in europe we have scart
Jul 12, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most TV's here don't have it lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: scart is cool, is a multi port
Jul 12, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SCART always sounded and looked too me 
Jul 12, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cool too me even lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: scart has input output, component, composite, i think s video as well, it's all in 1 port
Jul 12, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: depends on the pins that are connected
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank god we both got HDMI 
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: but it's huge as fuck
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: but scart is better in one thing that hdmi is not
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah is that a pain to set up with SCART?
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like screws to hold it in?
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: scart can be both input or output, hdmi is usually just out or in
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: no no
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: no screws
Jul 12, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: just plug it, the thing is strong lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: then there are the nifty adaptors that come with most consoles, scart to rca
Jul 12, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles my HDMI on a bunch of stuff in my house is used to control stuff connected. Like my wife can control the Shield TV with the TV remote... freaky as hell to me.
Jul 12, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: like this thing: https://www.freetv.ie/scart-to-rca-adaptor/
Jul 12, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I can turn the TV on and off with the Shield TV game controller (and do volume)
Jul 12, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: you can select if you want video to come out of the tv or into the tv
Jul 12, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: scart was the popular way to connect vcrs, if you had a full pin scart you just needed that 1 wire to watch stuff from the vcr, or record what was in the tv screen
Jul 12, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: because the scart output is mirrored from the screen, you could change channel and record this new channel non stop lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss one thing about VCR's and that was being able to double movies.. but these days I just download and stream around the house lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: double movies? you mean copy?
Jul 12, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew a guy, who had like thousands of movies all on VHS lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably he has like all digital now but knowing him he probably has a blueray burner too lol
Jul 12, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: you needed 2 vcrs, and then you either watch it, or waited 1 hour to the movie to make the copy
Jul 12, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: i don't miss that
Jul 12, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: i loved having 2 dvd drives and copy in the fly dvd movies tough
Jul 12, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: you puted the source disc in the top, then the one to record in the bottom, with all thoose nero burning rom jingles and sounds
Jul 12, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: the hot disc when it was burned
Jul 12, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: the need for a anti anti piracy program like anydvd
Jul 12, 2018 3:01 PM - migles: clonedvd to compress the dvd9 movies into dvd4.7
Jul 12, 2018 3:02 PM - migles: renting movies for the only purpose of making copies of them ;O;
Jul 12, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: my dad had a movie collector phase, he bought dvds and dvd cases in bulk, by bulk i mean 1000 of them
Jul 12, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to use something for DVD's I remember having to delete a LOT of like 1kb files from disks to make the copies work lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: i remember thoose 200 dvd spindles lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: what psio? never had to delete files
Jul 12, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they where like mostly on Disney files anti copy stuff lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: dont remember lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: i think maybe the software i used took care of that
Jul 12, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: there where some shit audio cds which you needed to install the sony drm thing
Jul 12, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: which was concidered a virus ;O;
Jul 12, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: *rootkit
Jul 12, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: windows is a rootkit ;O;
Jul 12, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't make sense, windows IS root
Jul 12, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't get any more root than that
Jul 12, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Sony had to pay a bunch of money out on that one.
Jul 12, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically those poisoned disks are still floating about...
Jul 12, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course in the current climate with regards to IP and copyright and anti consumer laws... It probably would fly.
Jul 12, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: i wonder if thoose things still work in a modern windows
Jul 12, 2018 3:18 PM - Coto: morning guys/ladies
Jul 12, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: its damn 8 o clock here
Jul 12, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: night
Jul 12, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: ok i am lying, not that late, but its way over morning
Jul 12, 2018 3:19 PM - Coto: portugal?
Jul 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Coto: 4pm?
Jul 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here it's 11:20 AM according to Windows lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Coto: D:
Jul 12, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: yeah fucking stop saying my country name, its ugly as fuck
Jul 12, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: and i hate it
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Coto: i dont think it's a bad name?
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Coto: lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought migles was from Brazil  lol (kidding)
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Coto: Chile is like chili
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Coto: spicy guys here LOL
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: shit name, shit country
Jul 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Eg35_c1Nnk
Jul 12, 2018 3:23 PM - Coto: having coded lots of timezones I had to remember almost each one of them
Jul 12, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_Eg35_c1Nnk?t=384
Jul 12, 2018 3:26 PM - Coto: I have a friend from Texas, he gave me a gun I said hell no thank you, he said byt why
Jul 12, 2018 3:26 PM - migles: brazil the country where people do that shit, but there is a high rate of people who dont know how to read
Jul 12, 2018 3:26 PM - Coto: if i were to carry that one in Chile I get in jail for xx years lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: i met so many braziliains and they all have one thing in common, they always try to screw you over and tell you so much bullshit
Jul 12, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: i have brazilian family like that lopl
Jul 12, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's weird in some countries they have no gun laws like you can just go buy and shoot anything. Other countries are insanely strict like no guns for anyone and the US is almost too easy to get them.
Jul 12, 2018 3:27 PM - migles: can't stand them, so mich fakes
Jul 12, 2018 3:28 PM - Coto: i asked yesterday, a cop, friend of mine, he said he sees no problem. But here, as society if you aren't a copy, nor belong to some shooting club you look like a bad guys
Jul 12, 2018 3:28 PM - Coto: a cop*
Jul 12, 2018 3:28 PM - Coto: so i gave it back
Jul 12, 2018 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: does the mafia count as a shooting club?
Jul 12, 2018 3:29 PM - Coto: here we have plenty of those, but not exactly mafias
Jul 12, 2018 3:29 PM - Coto: lol
Jul 12, 2018 3:29 PM - Coto: naw I was like no this isn't for me, ty buy me some food
Jul 12, 2018 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean its sort of a club and they shoot... lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F24aD3s-tn4
Jul 12, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The wait is killing me today... waiting for phone calls, waiting for shipment from Nvidia, waiting for my Mexican Pizza's to cook (I used croissant dough for the crust.)
Jul 12, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On FedEx vehicle for delivery BROOKSVILLE, FL Ohh might only be a couple more hours lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, I know the feeling. My 386 won't be here until Monday 
Jul 12, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like everything else I ordered for it will also show up then, too, so I'll be able to just set shit up as soon it all gets here lol
Jul 12, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like funlol
Jul 12, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mexican pizza turned out amazing!
Jul 12, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: how are croissants mexican?
Jul 12, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a dough in atube your supposed to roll them up to make the shape but I rolled them flat lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Made awesome piza dough 
Jul 12, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know what croissants are...
Jul 12, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they're not mexican
Jul 12, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/johnarcher/2018/07/11/the-xbox-one-x-and-s-just-got-an-awesome-new-feature/amp/
Jul 12, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well I put taco meat and fiesta cheese on them and salsa lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: European Mexican fusion! Lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: taco is not mexican
Jul 12, 2018 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 12, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol American? Lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China built a wall and see they don't have a problem with illegal Mexican imagration lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mongolians though....
Jul 12, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: psio
Jul 12, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles hey 
Jul 12, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: what if i win that component cable :c it will be your fault
Jul 12, 2018 5:28 PM - migles: win your superball thing so i can pay it
Jul 12, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will buy some tickets the drawing is on Friday the 13th lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:29 PM - migles: if i win it i will sell it for the price i bought it+200 bucks shipping
Jul 12, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: psio
Jul 12, 2018 5:30 PM - migles: buy some extra
Jul 12, 2018 5:31 PM - migles: in powerball do you choose the numbers?
Jul 12, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: psio wanna know the secret to win?
Jul 12, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can choose numbers or go random lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The secret to winning is not to play and spend the money on something else but damn lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: the secret to win: start your own powerball, give better prizes with much higher change, then you will swim in money and take powerball out
Jul 12, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: of course in the start you will have to give shit prizes with high change of winning
Jul 12, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: but thats how you grab and make profit
Jul 12, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: then when you get huge, you get bigger prizes but lower the changes of wining
Jul 12, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: psio what you say? lets start our international powerball?
Jul 12, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I feel like I would be violating a few laws somehow lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: lol
Jul 12, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: lets make money so we can pay to make money
Jul 12, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: when we get our warez powerball thing going we can start pay to have it legal
Jul 12, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: lets call it powercube
Jul 12, 2018 6:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gamecube 
Jul 12, 2018 6:26 PM - Coto: huh interesting: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4158629/
Jul 12, 2018 6:27 PM - Coto: ofc that study do benefit any shampoo in the 5ph range
Jul 12, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh much better, new PSU for the Shield TV is dead silent.
Jul 12, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/12/1025225/the-first-real-boom-in-virtual-reality-its-pornography
Jul 12, 2018 7:16 PM - Ericjwg: where can i buy a cheap tablet only switch in canada?
Jul 12, 2018 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your best bet is probably just searching eBay
Jul 12, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfFM5lTEOMs
Jul 12, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom look region free BIOS and stuff for the Saturn 
Jul 12, 2018 7:51 PM - Ericjwg: is 272cad pre-tax(about 207 usd) a decent price for an used unit with most accessories(without joycon straps)
Jul 12, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that region free BIOS thing looks like a pain in the ass, the mod chip looks insanely easy though.... I wonder if you couldn't just patch the region in the ISO file before burning?
Jul 12, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: THEY MADE WHITE SATURNS?????
Jul 12, 2018 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't you just use a action replay to mod saturn for region free/backup? 
Jul 12, 2018 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe you can region patch games Psi
Jul 12, 2018 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So no need for the region free BIOS unless you wanted to play official games off region
Jul 12, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you patch the AR with Psuedo Saturn you can
Jul 12, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But a modchip is cheaper than an AR, and you don't need to give up the cartridge slot
Jul 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://madroms.satakore.com/#SRP
Jul 12, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure what good the region free BIOS is IF your putting in a mod chip, sure you can use your original or you could play the backups and leave your original unscratched...
Jul 12, 2018 9:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O____________O
Jul 12, 2018 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI, OREO ON SHIELD SUCKS 
Jul 12, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: damn that took me a while
Jul 12, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: i was thinking wtf you where meaning with oreos in a shield
Jul 12, 2018 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Android oreo on Nvidia Shield tv 
Jul 12, 2018 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Come on, you should know, I been complaining about it for weeks
Jul 12, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: sorry i didn't keep track of your texts lol
Jul 12, 2018 10:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see how it is. 
Jul 12, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: and i was thinking because psio usually teases me with american oreo flavours
Jul 12, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: he once in a while shares thoose tasty oreo flavours i will never eat
Jul 12, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: well i have to go anyway
Jul 12, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: see ya later
Jul 12, 2018 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We don't eat our android devices migles, not even if they are named after delicious treats 
Jul 12, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually like it except the recording thing  that I did use
Jul 12, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish the desktop or home screen was more customizable too but what is there is usable.
Jul 12, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Nvidia will add recording back maybe as a download APK or something
Jul 12, 2018 10:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wv3B9QQ
Jul 12, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that is far far too annoying for me to try lol
Jul 12, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By the time I perfected that jump I would be insane
Jul 12, 2018 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want a shortcut button. It was easy that way 
Jul 12, 2018 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can't even screenshot my games _o
Jul 12, 2018 10:57 PM - Veho: Flight cheat code.
Jul 12, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0Dy1CJq.mp4
Jul 12, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: Amazing special effects.
Jul 12, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: (It's a behind the scenes shot. This is what it looked like in the movie.)
Jul 12, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqUPmfTj7BA
Jul 12, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See this is why you don't let sharks smoke weed
Jul 12, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They get the munchies and that happens
Jul 12, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo's next SNES classic should have WiFi and more storage and an eShop so it could have more games and make more money
Jul 12, 2018 11:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or be exploited for more games and no money 
Jul 12, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one out now can already load every SNES game and like 20 other emulator lol
Jul 12, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can connect thumb drives now
Jul 13, 2018 12:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought the snes classic only emulate super fx and SA-1 Games
Jul 13, 2018 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So it can't do other ones especially Star ocean or mega man x 2/3
Jul 13, 2018 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you should try Super mario rpg Armageddon 
Jul 13, 2018 12:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It has mario fighting pokemon and kingdom hearts characters
Jul 13, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lifehacker.com/stop-netflix-trailers-and-bump-up-your-to-be-continued-1827533105/amp
Jul 13, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/nintendo-hid-a-load-your-own-nes-emulator-inside-a-gamecube-classic/?amp=1
Jul 13, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat? Lol
Jul 13, 2018 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJnHbBd_sC8
Jul 13, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm gps says I am -72 feet I assume that is below sea level? I actually think this might be not accurate lol
Jul 13, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.siliconera.com/2018/07/12/shuhei-yoshida-looks-back-at-sonys-unprepared-launch-of-ps2-and-ps3-launch-struggles/
Jul 13, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/directv-now-plans-to-add-more-device-support-new-parental-controls/amp/
Jul 13, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Been using it on Android TV for months (Shield TV) annoying but I download the hacked APK to do it and it works flawlessly
Jul 13, 2018 2:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't you just take the shield stream apps from the previous updates and load it in the oreo one?
Jul 13, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe hmm depends,,,
Jul 13, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could try it worse thing is it doesn't work.
Jul 13, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But if it worked I would think Nvidia would have left it on?
Jul 13, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of a selling point
Jul 13, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Onda v989 firmware download
Jul 13, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmm this isn't google


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 14, 2018)

Jul 13, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://home.cern/about/updates/2018/07/first-3d-colour-x-ray-human-using-cern-technology
Jul 13, 2018 5:23 AM - kenenthk: The director of my building just gave me this
Jul 13, 2018 5:23 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/37017636_10156363597764519_5359835893660123136_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=6b147abafb89a33d8782891f20fc6e76&oe=5BD2B0BA
Jul 13, 2018 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet now you can get more food poisoning lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh try those Nacho Fries... I had 1 and it tasted pretty good to me lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:27 AM - kenenthk: I thought the same
Jul 13, 2018 5:27 AM - kenenthk: A guy was like maybe they're trying to get rid of you
Jul 13, 2018 5:28 AM - kenenthk: Pretty pissed at my manager though
Jul 13, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe get her some Taco Bell lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:30 AM - kenenthk: She told me I could have a personal day tomorrow then changes it last minute saying I didnt give enough of a notice
Jul 13, 2018 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm well I got open Gapps to install but not sure how it's going lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 AM - kenenthk: I told the director I wanted alcohol she wouldn't do it 
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the idea of it being stripped down to just the Playstore (I don't use the email and other crap)
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk just tell her to have a drink with you and get her hosed on long island iced tea's so you can Bill Cosby her lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 AM - kenenthk: I wanna do that to my s8 but some of the bloatware is actually pretty useful
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Not cool psi hes on his death bead as a get out of jail free card
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh shit it worked awesome... all the BS is gone!
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Like having 24/7 access to samsung support
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hangouts is still here... lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Uh hangouts is kind of a google thing psi
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah your right
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Dipshit 
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can uninstall it? lol I got carried away the other and deleted some stuff I needed so I broke the playstore lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: I love you
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: A couple of guys got into a yelling match at work I just sat there and watched
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: It was funny
Jul 13, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the ROM for this tablet so it's no problem to reinstall it but I hate setting all my stuff back up the way I like it like Busy Box Pro and ePSXe and Nove Prime and Google Wallpaper and so many settings lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk as long as someone isn't yelling at me or trying to hurt me... I love yelling and violence lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As I have gotten older, I have learned I can enjoy others doing it... but even if I am totally beating the crap out of some pile of human waste I don't like doing it  it bugs me.
Jul 13, 2018 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Guy was all pissed because no one helped him after the boss says to call her if he needs help
Jul 13, 2018 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Never got a call from the boss so I didn't help lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:39 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/88-tzmMPBGg
Jul 13, 2018 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aptoide loves root... lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you hear about Poppa Johns?
Jul 13, 2018 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess they have racists Pizza's or something lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Same faith as subway?
Jul 13, 2018 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Over the chocolate pizzas
Jul 13, 2018 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I guess Poppa John himself used the N word in a conference call lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Veho might get offended
Jul 13, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I never know who is black or white or male or female or anything else on here, I just assume everyone's a person and probably likes video games.
Jul 13, 2018 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could be a 12 year old girl with one arm and 13 toes for all anyone knows  lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird with this clean install and a different root and the stuff I learned to do with Busy Box Pro and Titanium Backup and Lucky Patcher... this tablet is much faster this time.
Jul 13, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I am still not done optimizing 
Jul 13, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Researching the different playstore errors and causes gave me a much deeper understanding of Android in general lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 AM - kenenthk: I saw your Facebook profile psi
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although Gapps and Google stuff not being the same thing kind of confuses me...
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk yeah I have no reason to lie 
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Is there a name for the center of your legs right under your crotch
Jul 13, 2018 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly no... lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:48 AM - kenenthk: Well its been itching lately
Jul 13, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh kingroot does not like to be uninstalled lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to keep Root but with out the garbage popups that Kingroot or Kingoroot put in....
Jul 13, 2018 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm it took Root with it lol
Jul 13, 2018 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 13, 2018 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I put Kingoroot on... Trying to just use Super SU and Busy box Pro but it's hard... lol
Jul 13, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm they both suck but kingroot seems to suck less lol
Jul 13, 2018 6:58 AM - kenenthk: You suck
Jul 13, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/a310/general/how-to-remove-replace-kingroot-kinguser-t3308989
Jul 13, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This worked great 
Jul 13, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Clean normal root lol
Jul 13, 2018 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And minus the adware...
Jul 13, 2018 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: much better 
Jul 13, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: You suck at tech
Jul 13, 2018 7:16 AM - Localhorst86: magisk ftw
Jul 13, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jul 13, 2018 7:28 AM - Localhorst86: I wish
Jul 13, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/magisk/official-magisk-v7-universal-systemless-t3473445
Jul 13, 2018 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: interesting!
Jul 13, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: downloaded gonna test on my other tablet if it works sounds like it could save me a couple of steps
Jul 13, 2018 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Try psi hes into midget dudes
Jul 13, 2018 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: job interview in like 11 hours lol
Jul 13, 2018 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: of course I can't sleep for shit
Jul 13, 2018 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi yeah like i said before thats what you need to use if you want to bypass root detection
Jul 13, 2018 8:34 AM - kenenthk: I thought you had a job
Jul 13, 2018 8:34 AM - kenenthk: I'm such an asshole that my phones recommending dirty words to use
Jul 13, 2018 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Can we have a gbatemp amiibo that's just a giant pair of anime boobs
Jul 13, 2018 8:52 AM - Localhorst86: a dick would be more appropriate
Jul 13, 2018 8:52 AM - Localhorst86: cause we have a lot of dick members
Jul 13, 2018 8:52 AM - kenenthk: I mean if you'd rather play with a dick that's on you
Jul 13, 2018 9:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah the gbatemp amiibo would be tempy
Jul 13, 2018 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't there an amiibo design competition a couple years back
Jul 13, 2018 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: an actual tempy amiibo would have been awesome, i don't think anyone made one
Jul 13, 2018 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: amiibo modding competition*
Jul 13, 2018 9:18 AM - Localhorst86: kenenthk what's wrong with playing with dicks?
Jul 13, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: DHL makes you sign with your finger
Jul 13, 2018 10:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you've ever tried drawing with your finger in draw something or something, it's about as hard as that
Jul 13, 2018 10:53 AM - Localhorst86: just make an x then
Jul 13, 2018 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure if that's good enough
Jul 13, 2018 11:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: chicks > dicks
Jul 13, 2018 11:53 AM - Localhorst86: here's the kicker. I only ejoyed 90% of the pussy i played with. I enjoyed 100% of dick I played with
Jul 13, 2018 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: bros before hoes, but chicks before dicks
Jul 13, 2018 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's because it was your own
Jul 13, 2018 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: try playing with someone elses and see how fun that is
Jul 13, 2018 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure your mind will change
Jul 13, 2018 12:35 PM - Minox: most likely got the job I wanted 
Jul 13, 2018 12:35 PM - Minox: time to figure out what I actually need to bring moving there
Jul 13, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congrats Minox 
Jul 13, 2018 2:36 PM - Chary: Hooray!
Jul 13, 2018 4:05 PM - Veho: 
Jul 13, 2018 4:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 13, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/07/12/2259226/chinas-quantum-radar-could-detect-stealth-planes-missiles
Jul 13, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjK9GJMBpt0
Jul 13, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://archive.org/details/eXoDOS_Collection_v2.0
Jul 13, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP my July bandwidth 
Jul 13, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 13, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bandwidth limits... LOL
Jul 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Chary:  I'm totally dead on my data cap and its only half through the month
Jul 13, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 375GB's Tom that's small   my Xbox collection was 1.2TB's  lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My data cap reset yesterday
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I figured "eh, guess I'll get some DOS games"
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I decided "lets get all the DOS games!" lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if that's a great idea lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 1 out of 1,000 of those games is probably worth playing?
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Loooooot of shit, yeah
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom including all the weird "edutainment" games?
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: those can be fun
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why but back then it was like all the talent for games was on other platforms
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But also quite a few good things that aren't available in a decent format otherwise
Jul 13, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't say 1 out of 1000
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: DOS didn't really have shovelware per se that i know of
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Jdbye, the collection has nearly every DOS game released, it's mainly missing just super obscure games
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tons of educational stuff and all
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: but just a lot of weird games
Jul 13, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and a lot of that educational stuff isn't really educational
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: and can be pretty entertaining
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice collection, though, I'm surprised it's so large lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: super obscure games you can probably find on those abandonware sites lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not that large
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: remember some DOS games actually came on CDs
Jul 13, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad graphics bad sound bad controls, that's Dos  lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but not enough CDs to fill nearly 400GB lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like some of the RPG's on Dos though
Jul 13, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5,000 games though, so I guess if they averaged like <10mb for the early ones and then a few hundred mbs for the later CD games it fits
Jul 13, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom there will be 200 versions of Duke Nukem (not 3D) and all it's hacks like Super Mario hacks for the NES. lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, this isn't like those Goodsets lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ia800402.us.archive.org/zipview.php?zip=/20/items/eXoDOS_Collection_v2.0/eXoDOS_Collection_v2.0.zip < You can look at the list of games here
Jul 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400 versions of Solitaire....
Jul 13, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 Tetris clones
Jul 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D Hamster's Adventure... I lol I can't...
Jul 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/365450/Hacknet/ < Free gam 
Jul 13, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think some other site gave it away, but it's a neat game so eh
Jul 13, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I skipped it then too lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that list you linked you can just click the names and download them one by one lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't work for a lot of them actually
Jul 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially for most of the super small games
Jul 13, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I just got "lucky" I tried to click it thinking it would like give more info but instead it downloaded the game lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of the bigger ones will, but for some reason a lot of the small ones will just download a blank zip file lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom humble bundle gave away the deluxe edition a while back
Jul 13, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted to know more about "A Night with Troi" I was thinking it was an Adult game about the woman from Star Trek TNG lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is just the normal one
Jul 13, 2018 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: deluxe is twice the price normally
Jul 13, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Deluxe version just includes the Soundtrack lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i just noticed that
Jul 13, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda expensive soundtrack 
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: same price as the game is too much when you can just listen to it in the game and probably rip it
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't Believe it's not Bomberman lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's all over Youtube and such as well
Jul 13, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the name of one of those games lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably, at least if it's any good
Jul 13, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: is it a bomberman clone?
Jul 13, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah! They have Sextris lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I would think so.... I have never heard of it but it's on that list Tom linked lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOeZ9xDTW7U Ohhh it's like a super ass version of Bomberman lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whelp off to the races... I will be back in like 4 hours lol
Jul 13, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Job interview and hopefully new job since the old one is having issues with getting the site opened up... gonna be interesting lol
Jul 13, 2018 6:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/348994985192062977/467391575652040704/Extra_thrust_-_Imgur.gif
Jul 13, 2018 6:17 PM - Depravo: Friday night without Psio? Hardly worth getting drunk.
Jul 13, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic... is he trying to row in thin air with a sledgehammer?
Jul 13, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that really what i'm seeing?
Jul 13, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: in a cAR?
Jul 13, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: CAR*
Jul 13, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: this image requires an explanation
Jul 13, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not a sledgehammer, it's an ice scraper with a brush on the end
Jul 13, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: And he's clearly doing it for comic effect.
Jul 13, 2018 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh okay.
Jul 13, 2018 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's just practicing for curling
Jul 13, 2018 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing to see here
Jul 13, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0fstsEt.mp4
Jul 13, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i swear i've seen that before
Jul 13, 2018 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want to post a link so bad but i don't know if it's too nsfw for the shitbox
Jul 13, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be mostly aimed at Psi anyway 
Jul 13, 2018 9:12 PM - Veho: PM it to him.
Jul 13, 2018 9:12 PM - Coto: wew poor mods
Jul 13, 2018 9:13 PM - Veho: What did I miss?
Jul 13, 2018 9:13 PM - Coto: they have done a very good job.... like really
Jul 13, 2018 9:13 PM - Coto: just arrived, but been following since yesterday the ktemkin thread thing
Jul 13, 2018 9:13 PM - Coto: in my mod days I just let the others do that work, i can't be a mod lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK I am back lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:47 PM - Coto: how was your interview
Jul 13, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also spent like 20 bucks on this. http://www.megamillions.com/ If I win I will make my own video game web site with booze and hookers!!! hmm forget the web site! lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto it went awesome I got back on Monday lol plus the woman called me after work  lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:49 PM - Coto: i did two of them.. sadly one was cancelled, and the other not so good. They wanted a PHP coder, and the job posting said php and .net
Jul 13, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably could have got 2 jobs  lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:49 PM - Coto: i had to refuse the PHP part, i don't want to deal with PHP in production code... it's a mess
Jul 13, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto I remember one job posting I laughed at.... They wanted a developer with like 5 years of experience in C# and like C# was only like 1 year old at the time lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:51 PM - Coto: yeah, great to hear yours went smooth
Jul 13, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to know a PHP wizard but hell he would like post code and I don't know PHP and it would confuse the hell out me lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might as well be HTML for all I know lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:52 PM - Coto: in Chile, the dev market either goes through software factories (in java/.net and some kind of unit test system)
Jul 13, 2018 10:53 PM - Coto: or the wizardry legacy code, for example I had to maintain PHP code that had three frameworks built on top of the PHP itself: cakephp, symfony php and wordpress
Jul 13, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could learn languages a lot easier  my approach to programming is to basically sketch out what I want to do in English then sit with a manual and figure out to translate it into that lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:54 PM - Coto: and if you are kinda lucky, you get the full developer profile, such as relocated into a laboratory of some sorts. I tend to work pretty awesome in this environment
Jul 13, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: this spanish shipping company is awesome
Jul 13, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: they sent me the email TODAY saying my item will be delivered YESTERDAY
Jul 13, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/tZGs4ly.png
Jul 13, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard of cakephp and I think symphony? (is it Symfony?) but word press isn't that like a web page editing thing?
Jul 13, 2018 10:55 PM - Coto: Symfony* indeed
Jul 13, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles the shipping company hired Doc Brown from Back to the Future now deliveries will never be late again!
Jul 13, 2018 10:56 PM - Coto: yeah, and debugging that through PHP code, ran at server, under linux environment didn't make these tasks easier.. the workplace didn't even had standard virtual machines
Jul 13, 2018 10:56 PM - Coto: and they gave you at most 2 days to finish the task lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:57 PM - Coto: that's the usual chilean dev market.
Jul 13, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles wish me luck! I bought 10 lotto tickets for that 340 million dollar prize lol
Jul 13, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win migles I use the money to buy all the pokemon crystals online and run them over with a steam roller  lol (kidding)
Jul 13, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: psio
Jul 13, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: you buy me that gamecube cable
Jul 13, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: why didnt you bought more than 10 tickets
Jul 13, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: the lucky number is 13
Jul 13, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: you will regret not getting 13 tickets
Jul 13, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: Buy me gin.
Jul 13, 2018 11:08 PM - migles: damn i have ebay bidding system :c
Jul 13, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: the winning bid is just 2 bucks above mine, i fell so shit for not throwing 2 bucks more
Jul 13, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: *hate
Jul 13, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: but if i throw the 2 bucks, the other dudes max bidding will go over it
Jul 13, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: so it's always like 2 bucks away from wining :c
Jul 13, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: but back to my other talk
Jul 13, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: damn
Jul 13, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: i am puzzled with this shipping company
Jul 13, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: my other delivery i got a few weeks ago, the tracking codes never work
Jul 13, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: in fact the other delivery the tracking code only worked after i got the package
Jul 13, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: now i got this message today saying it will be delivered yesterday lol
Jul 13, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I would buy you a Gin truck lol
Jul 13, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles Nvidia sent me a new power cord for my Shield TV and it works great 
Jul 13, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Much quieter and it's no hot to the touch lol
Jul 13, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: for free?
Jul 13, 2018 11:21 PM - migles: open the older one and check if you can repair it?
Jul 13, 2018 11:30 PM - migles: ho yeah i got a funny story
Jul 13, 2018 11:30 PM - migles: so i had to go to the airport to get my friend
Jul 13, 2018 11:30 PM - migles: and i did go too soon, i had a few hours to burn time lol
Jul 13, 2018 11:31 PM - migles: i went to the "best buy" equivalent in here which is media markt
Jul 13, 2018 11:31 PM - migles: they have "gaming pcs" all over to try it
Jul 13, 2018 11:31 PM - migles: installed overwatch, played for couple of hours
Jul 13, 2018 11:32 PM - migles: it was in thoose HP omen computers
Jul 13, 2018 11:32 PM - migles: i played so shit in front of everyone :C
Jul 13, 2018 11:32 PM - migles: damn hell, fucking computer framerate was so shit :c
Jul 13, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: 1MS responce time G SYNC 600 bucks monitor
Jul 13, 2018 11:33 PM - migles: connected with hdmi cable at 60Hz
Jul 13, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they sent it free, although I would have bought one but they refuse to sell them for some stupid reason
Jul 13, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be a profit vector
Jul 13, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1zFzEfctFO4?t=730
Jul 13, 2018 11:34 PM - migles: and even that, the shit played so bad, did go to 30 frames usually, had to put the graphics in the lowest settings in a gtx 1080
Jul 13, 2018 11:34 PM - migles: and even in the lowest, couldn't maintain 200fps
Jul 13, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird how sometimes (rarely) older cards will play some games better than newer ones, I think it's like 100% a driver issue
Jul 13, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: psio, that was shit overpriced "gaming" pre built computers
Jul 13, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: costs more than mine, but has shitter specs
Jul 13, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: and they fucking can't throw display port cables into theese demo computers, always use cheap ass hdmi
Jul 13, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: lol this local seller
Jul 13, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: i told him in 3 messages "could you please send me your phone number so we can meet and make the deal"
Jul 13, 2018 11:50 PM - migles: he's alayws answers "ok"
Jul 13, 2018 11:50 PM - migles: seriously omg
Jul 13, 2018 11:50 PM - migles: he has a nice kit of screwdrivers for cheap and i could get them so fast
Jul 13, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: asked if we could meet and to give me his number to make the deal and which store he would like to make the deal, he replies "ok"
Jul 13, 2018 11:51 PM - migles: asked again, could you then send me your number pls?" he replies "ok"
Jul 13, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: the last message i sent him was saying, please send me the number so i can buy the screwdrivers from ya, otherwise i have to look in ebay or some other place
Jul 13, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: he replies again "ok"
Jul 13, 2018 11:54 PM - migles: lel i just replied him ok as a fuck you
Jul 13, 2018 11:55 PM - Coto: why dont u send him your phone number then
Jul 13, 2018 11:56 PM - Coto: been there, done that, and that gave sometimes a positive outcome
Jul 13, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: i had another seller where i asked him for the number and he told me "could i get yours instead?" and yeah i sent him
Jul 13, 2018 11:58 PM - migles: it's just a pair of screwdrivers, i will not bother with this shit for such simple item
Jul 13, 2018 11:59 PM - migles: i can just order from ebay for cheaper, but since it was a local i tought i could just get in my car and in 5 minutes get the screwdriver
Jul 14, 2018 12:00 AM - Coto: people will be shtty sometimes, but its up to you which course u take
Jul 14, 2018 12:00 AM - migles: i always answered in a very nice way with normal senteces, if he is just gonna reply 2 letters sentences, he can stick the screwdriver in his aunt's
Jul 14, 2018 12:00 AM - Coto: i always give up to three chances, after that it's dead meat to me
Jul 14, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: this dude if he wanted to make some quick money and get rid of the item he is trying to sell since months ago, could just reply with anything more than "ok"
Jul 14, 2018 12:02 AM - Coto: he looks like the usual bitch
Jul 14, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: i seen this listing in my area, and not selling for a few months, so i tought "yeah, i need that i am going to get it from this dude" send him a very nice text with 3 senteces, he just replied with ok, then when i nicely asked again 2 more times, he did replied with the "ok"
Jul 14, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: he could had said "could i have your number then?"
Jul 14, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: or something like that
Jul 14, 2018 12:04 AM - migles: i understand that people don't give away the number in the moment
Jul 14, 2018 12:05 AM - Coto: he has no interest, but likes to play around then, or he is too stupid to write down his own phone number
Jul 14, 2018 12:05 AM - Coto: i honestly dont know what of these two would be correct
Jul 14, 2018 12:05 AM - migles: i bet in the lack of interest
Jul 14, 2018 12:05 AM - migles: he has other itemns for sale, which i also could buy it, like a gameboy battery lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:06 AM - migles: i could use a new one
Jul 14, 2018 12:06 AM - migles: but after this, not going to bother, i will just order from somewhere else
Jul 14, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: but it kinda sucks for me, now i have to wait to get the screwdriver in the mail, or drive to another seller which is 30 minutes away lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: i was looking for thoose gamebit screwdrivers to open my gbc carts
Jul 14, 2018 12:07 AM - Coto: sometimes hr bitches love replying "sorry but u didnt get the job" . I sed to be very kind
Jul 14, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: thats the ones i am missing in my kit, and i wanted to open my carts to mod them
Jul 14, 2018 12:08 AM - Coto: used*
Jul 14, 2018 12:08 AM - migles: i will solder my carts with battery holders 
Jul 14, 2018 12:08 AM - Coto: then now I either don't reply or reply "its ok it's not like I am going to work with your, nor recommend you anyway"
Jul 14, 2018 12:08 AM - migles: sadly this listing site doesn't have a rating system coto :c
Jul 14, 2018 12:09 AM - Coto: and months after that, a new hr comes in and the old is swept
Jul 14, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: its a clone of craigslist thing
Jul 14, 2018 12:09 AM - Coto: i feel u man
Jul 14, 2018 12:09 AM - Coto: like , really.
Jul 14, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: lol, i found the screwdriver in a retail shop here
Jul 14, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: 10 bucks XD
Jul 14, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: can get it off ebay for 2 bucks
Jul 14, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: but from ebay\china i will wait a fucking month
Jul 14, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: but it's ok, there is another listing for the screwdrivers from another guy
Jul 14, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: why dont u create a false acc, and buy everything from him
Jul 14, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: LOL
Jul 14, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: and when he replies back, you just reply ok
Jul 14, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: i am a genius LOL
Jul 14, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: LOL
Jul 14, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: heh the site doesn't have a "buy" option
Jul 14, 2018 12:15 AM - migles: you have to send message to the people
Jul 14, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: sadly i would have to message him in every item saying i am interested and want to buy but meh
Jul 14, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: fuck that guy
Jul 14, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: i can open the carts with some tweezers, dont really need the screwdriver, it would just make things easier
Jul 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: well
Jul 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: my gamecube player comes monday i am sure
Jul 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: fuck, it had to be fucking friday
Jul 14, 2018 12:18 AM - migles: could had get it tomorrow if not for the weekend
Jul 14, 2018 12:19 AM - Coto: i can only think of 29 feb birthdays
Jul 14, 2018 12:19 AM - Coto: what would these poor souls do, celebrate march 1st
Jul 14, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: just celebrate it in the first march...
Jul 14, 2018 12:19 AM - migles: its the same days count lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:20 AM - Coto: i bet he'd say i am fucking inmortal i age every 4 years
Jul 14, 2018 12:20 AM - migles: heh
Jul 14, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: they should make the leap day the 31 of december
Jul 14, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: december would had either 30 or 31
Jul 14, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: anyway i have to go, its late
Jul 14, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: cya
Jul 14, 2018 12:22 AM - Coto: sure, take care
Jul 14, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: Late, he says. I've just mixed martini #6
Jul 14, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol\
Jul 14, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like Raspberry Vodka and Vermouth martini?
Jul 14, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orange Vodka and Mint Vodka!
Jul 14, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spearmint Liqueur I wonder if they make a Wintergreen....
Jul 14, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: Vodka? In a martini?
Jul 14, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.proof66.com/vodka/kru-82-wintergreen-vodka.html
Jul 14, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo I always thought the glass is what made it a Martini?
Jul 14, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then again I am far from a booze expert lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.kru82.com/kru-flavors OMG the flavors!!!!
Jul 14, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cucumber... Pistachio lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:47 AM - Depravo: So if you fill a martini glass with custard it's still a martini?
Jul 14, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A custard martini would call for olives wouldn't it? lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: All this time you've literally had no idea what I'm drinking but you were certain what I was drinking it from?
Jul 14, 2018 12:48 AM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martini_(cocktail)
Jul 14, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well not so much now lol I always just imagined you with a suite and drinking a martini and saying "Stirred not shaken!!!" lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See they make a Vodka martini! lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vodka_martini
Jul 14, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Happy Friday the 13th!
Jul 14, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: Yeah, but that's called a 'vodka martini', not just a martini.
Jul 14, 2018 12:51 AM - Depravo: Because it's not a real martini.
Jul 14, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: See also 'American' football.
Jul 14, 2018 12:53 AM - Depravo: Happy Saturday the 14th.
Jul 14, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Friday the 13th here for like 3 more hours, and in like 1 hour they are doing a lotto drawing for 340 million dollars and I hope I bought the winning ticket lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: It will soon be Tuesday the 17th.
Jul 14, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Is that Topless Tuesday?
Jul 14, 2018 12:57 AM - Depravo: It's Depravo's 43rd birthday Tuesday.
Jul 14, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bottomless thursday is better but that's just my opinion lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:57 AM - Depravo: It's boozy day off work Tuesday and hangover day off work on Wednesday.
Jul 14, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh nice!!! See and I bet you never thought you would live this long and see all these cool things! lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of thought I would die around 27ish lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:58 AM - Depravo: No, you're not a cool musician.
Jul 14, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 1 brother left alive out of 3 brothers and a sister lol all of them died before like 27 and only me and my brother where mean enough to live this long 
Jul 14, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My brother is too much of a dick to die and I am just too stubborn lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:00 AM - Coto: dep you're 42?
Jul 14, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am 44 lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to be 45 eventually unless I get lucky and die soon lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:01 AM - Depravo: Yeah, I'm 42 for a few days.
Jul 14, 2018 1:01 AM - Coto: you are young, I will reach 30 next september 8th
Jul 14, 2018 1:01 AM - Coto: so im not too far behind you guys
Jul 14, 2018 1:02 AM - Coto: i aint a 14 y old saying ' i know', aging takes a toll.
Jul 14, 2018 1:02 AM - Depravo: It's not age, it's xp.
Jul 14, 2018 1:03 AM - Coto: 42 and 44, I thought dep was older than psio
Jul 14, 2018 1:03 AM - Depravo: Yeah, thanks.
Jul 14, 2018 1:03 AM - Coto: and psio is the elder here who would have thought that
Jul 14, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I look younger than I am but I have lived several lifetimes in my short time here... I crammed a lot of living into a short space of time lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:04 AM - Coto: age is age, aging here is worth it
Jul 14, 2018 1:04 AM - Depravo: People used to say I looked younger than I am but then I stopped shaving.
Jul 14, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vvrs83TVuM
Jul 14, 2018 1:06 AM - Depravo: To be honest I'm getting sick of the beard now but a challenge is a challenge.
Jul 14, 2018 1:06 AM - Coto: i also keep just a chin only beard
Jul 14, 2018 1:06 AM - Coto: i look like 10 years older with beard
Jul 14, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just turn it into a Goatee Depravo and claim your from the evil dimension!
Jul 14, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am clean shaved, in so many places.... lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:07 AM - Depravo: I decided it would be interesting and educational to not shave for a year.
Jul 14, 2018 1:07 AM - Coto: yeah turn yourself into a goatee psio is right, psio has a half shiba
Jul 14, 2018 1:07 AM - Coto: i can't believe that dog, i want one like that
Jul 14, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE-rhcFfOEA
Jul 14, 2018 1:08 AM - Coto: i ain't joking
Jul 14, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto he was so cute as a puppy people kept trying to buy him from me... was weird lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:08 AM - Coto: psio send other pics so dep can see it
Jul 14, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/11825757_894314940642351_4990044754172068471_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=7e81c4abcd34deae7053f4727185de06&oe=5BCD5DC5
Jul 14, 2018 1:09 AM - Coto: that's like a fox terrier shiba
Jul 14, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/75790_102142233192963_396893_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=8ed4a57864719032eb5678e5efcfdf9f&oe=5BD1EAB6
Jul 14, 2018 1:09 AM - Coto: thanks
Jul 14, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73222_102142139859639_8142783_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=22954be9a74a6620db90a1de39d7684b&oe=5BD7626A
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/154570_102142066526313_5844131_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=14408016216b94060465bb75d73e5ce2&oe=5BEB17B4
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/76779_102140236526496_1255888_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=e51f4049b3fa1bb8be44ac50ce1355ab&oe=5BEA99AE
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That last one was my other dog lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/76477_102140206526499_6835076_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=360ccc89297da9a33919968488847376&oe=5BEC3F9B
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and that one lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Coto: lol he posed for the camera
Jul 14, 2018 1:10 AM - Coto: the last 1
Jul 14, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah he was good about that the Shiba mix one hates his picture taken for some reason lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73880_101847103222476_5136117_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=98d661b6cde500f10de457b2b76df0ae&oe=5BCE6C9E
Jul 14, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me like 50 pounds heavier and like 15 years younger lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:12 AM - Coto: it's  a  mee
Jul 14, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing on my modded PS2, I think I was trying out Japanese Katamari 2 before the English version was out
Jul 14, 2018 1:12 AM - Coto: lol, looking cool bud
Jul 14, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Coto someone said I looked like a younger thinner version of Ron Jeremy lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:13 AM - Coto: mind you that's the kind of friends I have IRL, exactly like that
Jul 14, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:13 AM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/virHHJi.jpg
Jul 14, 2018 1:13 AM - Depravo: Forgive the blurriness. I'm very shy.
Jul 14, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you just need some long dreads lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo it's fine  Not all of us can be porn stars (lol)
Jul 14, 2018 1:14 AM - Coto: looking cool again, dep
Jul 14, 2018 1:14 AM - Depravo: I'm supposed to grow it for a year and it's only just over 6 months old.
Jul 14, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo planning on joining ZZ Top 
Jul 14, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/eUDcTLaWJuo?t=30
Jul 14, 2018 1:15 AM - Coto: i had facebook pictures, but closed all facebook shit
Jul 14, 2018 1:16 AM - Coto: I feel like I have 4 daily hours to waste now
Jul 14, 2018 1:16 AM - Depravo: I'm planning on growing it so long that nobody recognises me. And when they start to recognise me I'll shave it off so they won't recognise me again.
Jul 14, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Coto I am on Facebook like 15 seconds a day averaged out...
Jul 14, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally never use it.
Jul 14, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/386805_211430242264161_633705761_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=2f7c7c526a8b396a458e8a9ce0a6e8e5&oe=5BE5D5D2
Jul 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Down the street from me after a hurricane lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/154567_102141786526341_7962959_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=2d3cb722006622ebfe18d618018bd367&oe=5BE843F2
Jul 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sunset picture I took lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should upload like 10,000 other pictures I have but who has time for that lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:19 AM - Depravo: I spend more time on Twitter these days. The people there are much better than the ones I know in real life.
Jul 14, 2018 1:20 AM - Coto: dep face reminded me of https://goo.gl/images/jbgjeR
Jul 14, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh USB Loader GX on the Wii wouldn't download gekko codes like an hour ago  I wonder if they took down the server finally lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:21 AM - Depravo: I used to have an accordian.
Jul 14, 2018 1:22 AM - Depravo: I downsized to a melodica.
Jul 14, 2018 1:23 AM - Coto: cool.
Jul 14, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a harmonica lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/8yizgm/sometimes_its_hard_to_hear_people_on_your_phone/
Jul 14, 2018 1:25 AM - Coto: dep and psio should do some harmonica challenge
Jul 14, 2018 1:25 AM - Coto: anything but cinammon challenge LOL
Jul 14, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: Gin challenge!
Jul 14, 2018 1:26 AM - Depravo: Even if I lose it will be fun.
Jul 14, 2018 1:26 AM - Coto: coffee challenge
Jul 14, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKY--qaHWSw I always wanted to learn to play this song on it lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:27 AM - Coto: the wizardo
Jul 14, 2018 1:31 AM - Depravo: I know I don't often post music videos when I'm drunk (raises eyebrow) but...
Jul 14, 2018 1:31 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qY2MOe8j2M
Jul 14, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I send you NSFW gift Depravo lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is speechless lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:35 AM - Depravo: She's 25.
Jul 14, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 14, 2018 1:36 AM - Depravo: https://media.giphy.com/media/38fblIIrHLMPe/giphy.gif
Jul 14, 2018 1:36 AM - Coto: holy shit
Jul 14, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They say never put your dick in crazy... but does that include clinically insane? lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:36 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvnqmQYWlYg
Jul 14, 2018 1:37 AM - Depravo: He rolled down the window! I would have put my foot down the moment she made eye contact!
Jul 14, 2018 1:37 AM - Depravo: Shit! She's seen me! SCREEEEEECH!
Jul 14, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Me too Me too
Jul 14, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was a passenger Depravo and she was headed that way, I would have jumped out and ran like a mofo lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: AIDS can jump, you know?
Jul 14, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From that lady Depravo I would think the AIDS would be trying to escape lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:44 AM - Depravo: Still, nice tiddy.
Jul 14, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will give her credit there she had great boob lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:45 AM - Depravo: Should have left the mask on though.
Jul 14, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Her face though was what we in the industry call a triple bag threat.... A bad for her head a bag for your head and a bag to throw up in, in case the bags come off on accident lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:52 AM - Depravo: She only had one out though. Obviously had a problem with the other one.
Jul 14, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: Did you used to watch My Name Is Earl?
Jul 14, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey you gotta leave something for the imagination..... lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo yeah my wife used to watch that show all the time lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: I remember Patty the daytime hooker once saying "I done showed him my good booby".
Jul 14, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Jul 14, 2018 1:54 AM - Depravo: Implying the other one wasn't.
Jul 14, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically it's possible that the other one was not as good lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew a girl in high school (well woman now I am sure lol) she had one nipple that was normal and one that was inverted lol
Jul 14, 2018 1:59 AM - Depravo: Inverted nipples can be cool.
Jul 14, 2018 1:59 AM - Depravo: Look at Terry Nova.
Jul 14, 2018 2:00 AM - Depravo: That was an instruction. Go away now and Google Terry Nova.
Jul 14, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 14, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.slate.com/articles/life/moneybox/2015/05/sex_history_calculator_is_your_number_of_sexual_partners_low_average_or.html I am kinda on the high side... lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With my lack of condom use it's a small miracle I don't have like any STD's lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or kids
Jul 14, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just dodging all kinds of bullets lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:03 AM - Depravo: One day I'll need an organ transplant and I'll regret not having kids.
Jul 14, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's too much longer in the future Depravo they can just grow a new one lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if like penis replacement will be a thing in the future with grown organs lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:07 AM - Depravo: Can they grow me a new body that will go to work for me?
Jul 14, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yes I would like something more exotic... can you give me like a tentacle?
Jul 14, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo robots are gonna replace us all 
Jul 14, 2018 2:09 AM - Depravo: I'll foil them with a magnet on a stick.
Jul 14, 2018 2:09 AM - Depravo: It will be a big, stout stick in case the magnet doesn't work.
Jul 14, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiVozLe181I
Jul 14, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I have like 1 hour and 45 minutes before I find out I wasted 20 bucks lol
Jul 14, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/730195/85710823.jpg
Jul 14, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo what is the File Trip file size limit thing?
Jul 14, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm thinking about making a guide with like one 384MB file needed and a bunch of other much smaller files but some of them could and probably should just be links lol
Jul 14, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: nothing warez related just a specific Android guide lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 15, 2018)

Jul 14, 2018 4:30 AM - Lilith Valentine: I stab people
Jul 14, 2018 4:31 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gGVjWn6
Jul 14, 2018 5:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vdPpN4g
Jul 14, 2018 5:34 AM - T-hug: was a Mac
Jul 14, 2018 5:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you around
Jul 14, 2018 5:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have just the thing for you
Jul 14, 2018 6:34 AM - kenenthk: I justbought something I've been wanting for a long timeu
Jul 14, 2018 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Apparently I got a brother I never knew living in new york
Jul 14, 2018 8:53 AM - Depravo: Did he know about you?
Jul 14, 2018 8:53 AM - Depravo: Maybe he was hiding.
Jul 14, 2018 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Adopted brother I never had the chance to meet
Jul 14, 2018 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Luke I am your father!
Jul 14, 2018 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:56 AM - kenenthk: Psi guess what I bought
Jul 14, 2018 10:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A rubber chicken 
Jul 14, 2018 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Your mom
Jul 14, 2018 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can
Jul 14, 2018 11:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't buy people 
Jul 14, 2018 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won that lotto last night I might have tried to rent some people lol 
Jul 14, 2018 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.megamillions.com/ No one won lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna buy some more tickets lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't rent people either 
Jul 14, 2018 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prostitutes would beg to differ  lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: wtf psio
Jul 14, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: i told you to get 13th tickets
Jul 14, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: *13
Jul 14, 2018 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one ticket migles with like 4 numbers on that where 1 off like instead of 48 I had 49 lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: should have chosen different numbers
Jul 14, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes better numbers  lol
Jul 14, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/v0o62 LOL
Jul 14, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: is that dinoh? ;O;
Jul 14, 2018 3:19 PM - DinohScene: What?
Jul 14, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: in the video ;O;
Jul 14, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: dinoh don't lie to us, that is you in your teenager cringe days, we all had a cringe phase ;O;
Jul 14, 2018 3:25 PM - Depravo: Christ, I've seen fatter people in footage of Nazi concentration camps.
Jul 14, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: must have anorexia
Jul 14, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: also sounds like he's been smoking for 50 years
Jul 14, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually no, 60 years
Jul 14, 2018 3:49 PM - DinohScene: oi, now I take offense in that migs
Jul 14, 2018 3:49 PM - DinohScene: I might be a skinny stick but I'm not a deathcamp escapee
Jul 14, 2018 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: there should be like a reward for long time patrons
Jul 14, 2018 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: special badges, smileys or something
Jul 14, 2018 4:41 PM - cearp: tunabox... wow
Jul 14, 2018 4:41 PM - cearp: he's so weak he couldn't spray the can lol
Jul 14, 2018 5:01 PM - Depravo: KAMIKAZE!
Jul 14, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: Vacation time.
Jul 14, 2018 5:41 PM - Veho: See you in two weeks.
Jul 14, 2018 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: @cearp tunabox is that guy?
Jul 14, 2018 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually i'm not even sure it is a guy
Jul 14, 2018 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: certainly can't tell by the voice
Jul 14, 2018 5:55 PM - Depravo: Bye bye Veho! Have fun!
Jul 14, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, have fun
Jul 14, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want to go back to greece, at least there was air con there
Jul 14, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was still hot as hell outside but not much worse than here
Jul 14, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: I'm going there next year.
Jul 14, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna go but keep not winning the lottery lol
Jul 14, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: It's lovely. If I'm ever rich enough to be an ex-pat then fuck Spain, I'm going to Greece.
Jul 14, 2018 7:38 PM - Coto: that moment when El Fuerte becomes drummer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0asCY4XCFA
Jul 14, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54844865 It's a new in box 50 pack of 3.5 inch disks.... lol
Jul 14, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone bought that like the week before they got a CDR drive and blank CD's then realized they no longer needed or wanted to use them lol
Jul 14, 2018 7:52 PM - Coto: classic shit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2nzNm61_Lo
Jul 14, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 14, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=me2H7Ja93Wg Coto this ones for you lol
Jul 14, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zkSUJ4BONo
Jul 14, 2018 9:02 PM - Coto: no thank you LOL
Jul 14, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can't you feel the spirit!!! lol
Jul 14, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually after eating a bunch of beans lol
Jul 14, 2018 9:04 PM - Coto: the second LOL
Jul 14, 2018 9:05 PM - Coto: why was a guy singing through a phone call
Jul 14, 2018 9:05 PM - Coto: rip the interviewer
Jul 14, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that one had me laughing for sure LOL
Jul 14, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can kinda sing depending on the song but damn I wouldn't subject another person to my singing lol
Jul 14, 2018 9:08 PM - Coto: the third interviewer RIP
Jul 14, 2018 9:08 PM - Coto: OL
Jul 14, 2018 9:08 PM - Coto: the ridiculist is laughing as he{d be pissing himself
Jul 14, 2018 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Jul 14, 2018 9:48 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32L8Dp5hx_4&t=950s
Jul 14, 2018 9:48 PM - Coto: best song ever
Jul 14, 2018 9:50 PM - Coto: the album is called PHHHP! Plus
Jul 14, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Kinda cool how Amazon has live tracking now
Jul 14, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: True story. I once tracked an Amazon delivery and it was outside my house.
Jul 14, 2018 10:20 PM - Depravo: I wasn't home at the time so it wasn't obvious.
Jul 14, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk are you saying Amazon is keeping an eye on your package lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: A few moments later I had an alert saying the package was delivered. So it must be true.
Jul 14, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: Where I live Amazon take a photo of your package.
Jul 14, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo yeah UPS here and most of them email you or text you when you get a delivery
Jul 14, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: picture thing could be handy though lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:29 PM - Depravo: They only do that when they deliver it to your 'safe place'.
Jul 14, 2018 10:29 PM - Depravo: In my case: shed
Jul 14, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm would they deliver to a basement dungeon?
Jul 14, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: It's more of an outhouse really.
Jul 14, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well most of the stuff I get delivered is shit... lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:31 PM - Depravo: But not in the toilet way.
Jul 14, 2018 10:31 PM - Depravo: Actually part of it is an outside lavatory.
Jul 14, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if it's got a sink that's as good as a urinal n my opinion lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M1bIQWLQI-c
Jul 14, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: here is a demo video lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.siliconera.com/2018/07/14/sega-pc-sale-shenmue-i-ii-yakuza-0-and-dreamcast-titles/
Jul 14, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: Word of the day: Kamikaze
Jul 14, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamikaze_(cocktail)
Jul 14, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: I'm on number 6 or 7. Lost count.
Jul 14, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo try a drink called a Swamp Water
Jul 14, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they look gross but taste awesome
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kind of like a Rum Runner drink
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: Is it IBA approved?
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: I only drink IBA recipes.
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IBA? lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/07/feature_this_unreleased_snes_super_fx_racer_could_be_getting_a_physical_rebirth
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: International Bartenders Association.
Jul 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe? lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_IBA_official_cocktails
Jul 14, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/swamp-water-35514
Jul 14, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/AWt65/dd240b5960.png
Jul 14, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: Flagrant racism if you ask me.
Jul 14, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: noooo!!!!
Jul 14, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree I think the internet should borderless 
Jul 14, 2018 10:43 PM - Depravo: Oh! I t has green chartreuse in it.
Jul 14, 2018 10:43 PM - Depravo: I have a bottle of that.
Jul 14, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tipsybartender.com/recipe/swamp-water/
Jul 14, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: Obviously a different one https://www.diffordsguide.com/cocktails/recipe/1908/swamp-water
Jul 14, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rum Runner is the next one that is like a long island in that it does not taste of booze
Jul 14, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah there is like 20 versions of Swamp Water lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: Melon liqueur? Like Midori?
Jul 14, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: Who has that in the house?
Jul 14, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the first one I had had chartuse and pineapple and run and like grenedine I think lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midori yes
Jul 14, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: I can't do grenadine. My face objects.
Jul 14, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midori is awesome but as a supporting actor lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh that's right I forgot about that
Jul 14, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: allergies
Jul 14, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: I've never tried it. But it was once a plot element of a favourite sitcom.
Jul 14, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: Does this work in your land? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nNw0H7fae8
Jul 14, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: Basically gentle giant goes bananas when he has Midori.
Jul 14, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: works great lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like I have only seen Geo blocked stuff like a couple of times
Jul 14, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://drizly.com/rum-runner/r-3e73249e2fc7aceb
Jul 14, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: has grenadine though lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:53 PM - Depravo: It's a Scottish show that makes no attempt to water down the accent for non-Scots so you'll probably only understand around 1 in 5 words.
Jul 14, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Believe it or not I understand them perfectly lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: I only keep up with it because I lived in Scotland for two years.
Jul 14, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: Good man.
Jul 14, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My high school football team was the Howell Highlanders lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wee bit if the Irish in me 
Jul 14, 2018 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Now why did I think this fucking midi controller would be plug and play 
Jul 14, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 10:58 PM - Depravo: What kind/model/make?
Jul 14, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Fucking furity lops makes everything seem simple but then you go to use it and its like a bad relationship all over again
Jul 14, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midi file are so fun 
Jul 14, 2018 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Akai mpk mini 2
Jul 14, 2018 10:59 PM - kenenthk: FL studfios is just playing pernote and not keys from the synth
Jul 14, 2018 11:00 PM - Depravo: A mate of mine was considering buying that one. You wouldn't recommend?
Jul 14, 2018 11:01 PM - kenenthk: I'd recomend if I could figure the fucker out
Jul 14, 2018 11:01 PM - Depravo: I want this one https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alesis-Wireless-High-Performance-Controller-MIDI-Assignable/dp/B078S9L1VZ
Jul 14, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-606304-25-Key-Keyboard-Controller/dp/B0160ACNAI
Jul 14, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:02 PM - kenenthk: This one has drum pads makes chopping a lot easier
Jul 14, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo the one on the left or theright? lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:03 PM - kenenthk: The more pressure you add to the key the harder it sounds
Jul 14, 2018 11:03 PM - kenenthk: At least I can do a bass kick and play one note
Jul 14, 2018 11:03 PM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alesis-Wireless-High-Performance-Controller-MIDI-Assignable/dp/B078S9L1VZ
Jul 14, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: Sorry, forgot to ctrl+c after the last link.
Jul 14, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: heheheh 
Jul 14, 2018 11:04 PM - kenenthk: You're drunk Dep
Jul 14, 2018 11:05 PM - Depravo: I am.
Jul 14, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you need the white business suite to play that
Jul 14, 2018 11:06 PM - kenenthk: I'll try ableton for a while then download a crack if I like it enough
Jul 14, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: The only thing stopping me buying it, other than the price, is that my keyboard skills peaked at a single-fingered rendition of Mary had a Little Lamb.
Jul 14, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: Yes, I know it comes with DAW software but a keytar is for PLAYING!
Jul 14, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you surely can play chopsticks?
Jul 14, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: Wait there...
Jul 14, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or friends? lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:11 PM - Depravo: Yes, I can still play Chopsticks.
Jul 14, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: Just tried it on my melodica.
Jul 14, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:13 PM - Depravo: Just tried it on my giant keyboard with Robert Loggia.
Jul 14, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JM5fjgiFrxg
Jul 14, 2018 11:14 PM - kenenthk: Ableton has some pretty nice sounds
Jul 14, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can play a tiny bit of it lol but in my defense it was self taught I have had zero lessons
Jul 14, 2018 11:14 PM - Depravo: Only one percent of people will get that reference. Like and share if you get it.
Jul 14, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:18 PM - Depravo: I've been playing Tales of Xillia for over 82 hours now and I reckon approximately 60 hours of that has been grinding.
Jul 14, 2018 11:18 PM - Depravo: Lord, I love me some grinding.
Jul 14, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love grinding too but usually the kind I like involves 20-60 dollars lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: Chyna doesn't cost that much.
Jul 14, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: Even for both her tiddies.
Jul 14, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect she would be good with a 5 dollar rock lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: I don't understand drug values. How much budget supermarket food would she take?
Jul 14, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her it looks like she would need like 8-20 1$ sandwiches from some fast food place lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QOaZJepEumk lol NES on BIOS.... so weird
Jul 14, 2018 11:26 PM - Depravo: I reckon I could get her other tit out for a packet of dehydrated macaroni cheese.
Jul 14, 2018 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: its not even running from the bios
Jul 14, 2018 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: he booted an .efi file
Jul 14, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Depravo probably or some floor change in the car!
Jul 14, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I don't know how it works but it looked cool from a tech standpoint? Unless I am missing something?
Jul 14, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo LOL if you can see this... it should make you laugh lol https://youtu.be/6zkSUJ4BONo?t=460
Jul 14, 2018 11:36 PM - kenenthk: Welol that was an easy fix 
Jul 14, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just had to plug it in? lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Had to change one little thing in options
Jul 14, 2018 11:43 PM - kenenthk: It was reading the keys as layers
Jul 14, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: Funny, but it's a skit from a comedy show, right?
Jul 14, 2018 11:45 PM - Depravo: Also, Squeaky should just fuck No-legs.
Jul 14, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 14, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was a real show in what ever istan it was lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: That's not an istan.
Jul 14, 2018 11:53 PM - Depravo: Definitely European.
Jul 14, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like northern Turzakistan? lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:54 PM - Depravo: The watermark in the video is .nl so possibly Dutch.
Jul 14, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IF it's real I honestly feel sooo sorry for the host... I could not have possibly done that show with out also busting up laughing
Jul 14, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And he at least apologized... I wouldn't have... lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I might have been able to handle squeaks but when Darth started talking I would have pissed myself lol
Jul 14, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: To be sure. It's a natural response.
Jul 14, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the tonal juxtaposition would have done me in lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eKcLSSg I have done this like 1 or 2 times, usually I just ignore the directions because 99% of the time I make it differently anyway
Jul 15, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my Microwave is like 1200 watts so if I follow the directions and throw something in there for 5 minutes at full power it's gonna start smoking lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to turn it down to like 20% to thaw stuff or else it just goes from frozen to cooked lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Panasonic-2-2-Cu-Ft-1250-Watt-Microwave-Oven-Stainless/9856756 1250 watts and pretty great for the price.
Jul 15, 2018 12:24 AM - Depravo: 1200w? That's a thing?
Jul 15, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen some more powerful ones but I think like the max I have seen in person was 1600 Watts lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:25 AM - Depravo: Mine's 900W and that's pretty much top end in the UK.
Jul 15, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1200W is usually the top
Jul 15, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if you spend a ton of money you can get higher wattage ones, but it's kinda useless at that point really lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess here we have larger portion sizes so we need the extra wattage lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: TOM. Question.
Jul 15, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah mine 1250 is nuclear lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dep. Answer
Jul 15, 2018 12:28 AM - Depravo: What kind of screen do I need for my next laptop?
Jul 15, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 16:9 4K OLED with Quantum Dots
Jul 15, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shiny or opaque is up to you 
Jul 15, 2018 12:29 AM - kenenthk: 10k icore processor gtx 480
Jul 15, 2018 12:29 AM - Depravo: The one I have has the crappest vertical viewing angle.
Jul 15, 2018 12:29 AM - kenenthk: i3
Jul 15, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk at one point in time I had my GTX 980 hooked up to a Core 2 Duo lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly it kind of worked... lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:30 AM - Depravo: When the top of the screen is in the 'sweet spot' the bottom is slightly out.
Jul 15, 2018 12:30 AM - Depravo: And VICE VERSA!
Jul 15, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm that's weird too me Depravo, usually screens these days are like good all around
Jul 15, 2018 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What laptop you have now?
Jul 15, 2018 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/review/laptops/msi-gl62-6qc-065uk-review-gaming-laptop-3640162/
Jul 15, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, TN-based screen
Jul 15, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gross lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IPS is generally good
Jul 15, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://consumer.huawei.com/us/tablets/matebook-x-pro/ Depravo you next Laptop 
Jul 15, 2018 12:32 AM - kenenthk: But does it game good
Jul 15, 2018 12:33 AM - Depravo: As a console gamer it occasionally surprises me.
Jul 15, 2018 12:33 AM - Depravo: But IPS? Ok.
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually IPS screens have the best quality and viewing angle for the price
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IPS is great as far as my experience goes
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe most laptops that have them are in the $600-$700 range
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There are better screens than IPS but I think you get into diminishing returns territory on those.
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's some other, "better", screen type but you gotta buy a $2500 laptop to have it lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly and my eyes can't see enough of a difference to make it worth it lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yeah it's better... but like just barely...."
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Has psi give you a gearbest link
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 AM - Depravo: In my case I have to adjust the angle of the screen whether I'm sitting upright or slouching.
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Have
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I can only tell the difference side by side with the same content... if the content was different I wouldn't be able to tell you what was what.
Jul 15, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I posted this one, it's like 1200 but super nice https://consumer.huawei.com/us/tablets/matebook-x-pro/
Jul 15, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/huawei-matebook-x-pro-laptop/8n4k86d4j006?activetab=pivot%3aoverviewtab 3K LTPS screen
Jul 15, 2018 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My HP Envy laptop I have has a "UWVA" IPS screen
Jul 15, 2018 12:37 AM - Depravo: All I want is a laptop screen that is as good as the one on my phone.
Jul 15, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: But bigger.
Jul 15, 2018 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically has a huge viewing angle
Jul 15, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The one I posted has a 10 point touch screen  lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you can touch your porn! lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:39 AM - Depravo: Fuck touch screens.Nobody should touch screens.
Jul 15, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/MSI-GS65-Stealth-THIN-051-i7-8750H/dp/B07BB7XN8C This one looks awesome but 2K is bit pricey lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:39 AM - Depravo: Screens are for looking, not touching. Like all women everywhere.
Jul 15, 2018 12:40 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Oh-qgpkczU
Jul 15, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/dell-laptops/new-dell-g5-15-gaming-laptop/spd/g-series-15-5587-laptop Much cheaper
Jul 15, 2018 12:42 AM - kenenthk: Some females let you touch them tho
Jul 15, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually for money lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Or you can modifiy a screen to be able to touch them like bill cosby
Jul 15, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehe
Jul 15, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I call this drink "The Cosby" watch as your date stops drinking lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if she keeps drinking you know she's a keeper lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:43 AM - Depravo: Females that let you touch them are up to something. Never trust them.
Jul 15, 2018 12:44 AM - kenenthk: So trust bill cosby?
Jul 15, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo knows!!! I sent him an educational video about this lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chyna has seen things... lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:45 AM - kenenthk: https://www.nationalenquirer.com/photos/bill-cosby-sexual-assault-trial-house-arrest/
Jul 15, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should send Ken the Chyna video lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:50 AM - kenenthk: ill ignore it
Jul 15, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 15, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: Yeah, he's not ready to find out who his real mother is.
Jul 15, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lolollol
Jul 15, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet refuses to load that video lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo can I send you a pic of boobs? lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if they're 100ZZZ Psi 
Jul 15, 2018 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Have you ever had someone ask you where you work while you had your work shirt on
Jul 15, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are Tom lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tits so big there are thai boys trapped in em?
Jul 15, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: probably a lot of trapped things in those lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank you Psi, I needed something to keep me up tonight
Jul 15, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need the 50 gallon drum of anair lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nair lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:08 AM - Depravo: The only boobs I entertain are 'disproportionate'.
Jul 15, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sasquatch is real!!!
Jul 15, 2018 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to claim it's Photoshop but I don't know lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAahtmFJ9Q
Jul 15, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: related lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been downloading this Exodos torrent for like 50 hours straight so far and I still have another 58GB to go ._.
Jul 15, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's like 10 seeds so it's been downloading at like 1-2mb/s the entire time lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: damn gonna Die out lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: does not die lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dos damn it lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't trained this dictionary yet lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Archive.org peer only hits like 500kb/s-1mb/s max lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest of the speed is mostly picked up by this one other guy who's been seeding it the whole time
Jul 15, 2018 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So far as I can tell, anyways, I have like 100GB downloaded from this one seeder, the rest is mostly from archive.org lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could upload it at about 10MBps if I had it lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Goosebumps 2 movie neat
Jul 15, 2018 1:20 AM - Depravo: Just mixed another Kamikaze.
Jul 15, 2018 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't watched the first one
Jul 15, 2018 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just can't get behind Jack Black movies anymore lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never watched the TV show but I read like 1 of the books the first movie was good I thought
Jul 15, 2018 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Never read any of the books myself lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: honestly I think it was back in highschool or something when I read it so remember it no.... lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they first came out in like the 90s or something?
Jul 15, 2018 1:24 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrlYPMWzmds
Jul 15, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 92 yeah my senior year lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wasn't into reading back when I was young enough to enjoy the series lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: was bored one day and read it in like 5 hours.
Jul 15, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My English teacher thought I cheated all the time lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: she would asign book reports and I would get them back to next day
Jul 15, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: usually she would ask 3 or 4 questions and I would answer and she would ask how I could read so fast lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My English teachers hated when I'd do that lol. We'd get those books we're assigned to read, but the pace at which we'd read them are designed for morons and I'd get so far ahead of everyone lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:28 AM - Depravo: The trouble with books is that most of them are as dull as piss medicine.
Jul 15, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah usually most classes after like 2 weeks I was soooo bired
Jul 15, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My second high school English teacher was smart enough to just give me the entire lesson's assignments and let me do them on my own time
Jul 15, 2018 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the rest never did, so I was stuck with the retarded slow reading pace 
Jul 15, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo if you read them fast enough it's like  a TV show lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking quiz us on the first couple chapters and I'd be at like the end of the book lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:29 AM - Depravo: Most TV shows are as dull as piss medicine.
Jul 15, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Always have questions like "What do you think XYZ character will do in the future of the book?" and shit like that and I'd just write the ending 
Jul 15, 2018 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Life is as dull as piss medicine 
Jul 15, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Jul 15, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's so predictable 
Jul 15, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you live it sucks bad shit happens you die lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst part of the american schooling system, they just push everyone at the same pace
Jul 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah even my AP classes half the people in them where what I would call s
Jul 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Depravo: Yes, so when I turn to media I want far-fetched crash-bang-wallop.
Jul 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: low
Jul 15, 2018 1:32 AM - Depravo: Honestly, all the literature that was forced upon me as a student was fucking dull.
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I never bothered with AP classes myself, they seemed mostly like a waste of time, only designed to give kids more shit busy work than anything lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Desperavo
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh come on Catcher in The was awesome and Flowers for Algernon? classic lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rye lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There were a few books that was decent
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - Depravo: Luckily I discovered that some of it could be fun but this was almost accidental.
Jul 15, 2018 1:33 AM - kenenthk: I'm making spaghetti
Jul 15, 2018 1:34 AM - Depravo: I've never read Catcher in the Rye but I've heard it's monumentally dull.
Jul 15, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean who doesn't want to shoot retarded poep!e in the back of the head? lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 15, 2018 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Is that why you think about suicide psi?
Jul 15, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eh Catcher is OK the setting is kind of dull in my opinion but it's meant to make you sympathetic to those less gifted lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: has a political spine
Jul 15, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's an early form of brain washing
Jul 15, 2018 1:36 AM - Depravo: When I was at school we never did Shakespeare which is a fucking mercy.
Jul 15, 2018 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked The Adventures of Ulysses as a kid, always enjoyed stories on ancient Greece and such.
Jul 15, 2018 1:37 AM - Depravo: I can appreciate it was hot shit at the the time but so were fucking cave paintings.
Jul 15, 2018 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice book, basically just a part of The Odyssey for babies pretty much lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: Ulysees 31 was brilliant.
Jul 15, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh now with lines like "Dull not thy palm with entertainment!" those are pure comedic gold
Jul 15, 2018 1:38 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZ4c1X5ene8
Jul 15, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have those all on DVD Depravo the whole series
Jul 15, 2018 1:40 AM - Depravo: Good man.
Jul 15, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish the robot would die
Jul 15, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: everyone else was cool lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:41 AM - Depravo: I imagine I'm presenting myself as an illiterate troglodyte.
Jul 15, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also why they no make a game of that
Jul 15, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo nahhh most books are garbage but you might like the Dark Elf trilogy
Jul 15, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's a great set of books 
Jul 15, 2018 1:42 AM - Depravo: I'm a big fan of P G Wodehouse
Jul 15, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: But on the subject of 'y no gaem?'...
Jul 15, 2018 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I keep meaning to read that series Psi, that and the sequel Icewind Dale stuff
Jul 15, 2018 1:43 AM - Depravo: Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors,
Jul 15, 2018 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Always distract myself with other stuff
Jul 15, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jayce was awesome also wished the robot would die....
Jul 15, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Robotech was great too 
Jul 15, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No silly sidekick
Jul 15, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you find the time To almost anything written by the guy is fantastic
Jul 15, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: he has like 20 Advanced Dungeons and Dragons books lll
Jul 15, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: if you use an Android device as a reader download ReadERA it's free and fantastic for books
Jul 15, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: no ads and low resource use
Jul 15, 2018 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I use Aldiko myself
Jul 15, 2018 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I got a Kindle Paperwhite coming on Tuesday, so I'll be using that lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 5 GB of AD and D books Tom if you need them lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: just checked my tablet
Jul 15, 2018 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, actually lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently nobody has the Icewind Dale trilogy anymore
Jul 15, 2018 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't recall if I downloaded it before, I'd have to check my desktop tomorrow lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: all of RA Salvador stuffs spell jammer dark sun's you name it lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have it
Jul 15, 2018 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Stuff it in a zip and I'll probably read it at some point lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:53 AM - Depravo: Ooh! Kindle Paperwhite!
Jul 15, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you got it probably will be smaller as a zip probably throw it on my share thingy lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be a fancy motherfucking, reading on a kindle lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish the FTP server on my tablet I could just grant external access lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then you could just download anything from my tablet lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't need midget t****** BBW porn, thanks 
Jul 15, 2018 1:56 AM - Depravo: It's the way forward. As reluctant as I am to admit that.
Jul 15, 2018 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I nabbed this one for like $40, some old gen one but almost in mint condition shape so meh
Jul 15, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have some trimmed ROM sets on it (perfect ones) and Books lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:57 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySLc8gZ3oEc
Jul 15, 2018 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly beat reading on my Shield Tablet lol
Jul 15, 2018 1:58 AM - Depravo: It will. E-ink is the shit.
Jul 15, 2018 1:59 AM - kenenthk: Apparently my never meant brother studies Music Theater
Jul 15, 2018 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost shelled out the ridiculous money for the Kindle Oasis thing lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But thought against it
Jul 15, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the Icewind Dale Trilogy by R. A. Salvatore lol (I actually just downloaded his collected works in one big folder)
Jul 15, 2018 2:04 AM - Depravo: I can't be doing with high fantasy.
Jul 15, 2018 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can only find an audio book collection lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is gross
Jul 15, 2018 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And a PDF collection, but PDF = cancer
Jul 15, 2018 2:05 AM - Depravo: PDF file
Jul 15, 2018 2:06 AM - Depravo: Funny because it sounds a little bit, though not entirely, like paedophile.
Jul 15, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PDF's are what I have in that must be a thing lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The other sets I have are all ebooks lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: epub lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've ever had a PDF ebook convert well into an epub lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Always style issues that I have to go and manually fix lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't even tried to fix them
Jul 15, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That ReadERA reader thing handles them almost exactly like epubs though so that's nice?
Jul 15, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I will say I would prefer epubs
Jul 15, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They take up less space load faster and honestly are easier to read
Jul 15, 2018 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that link screams "virus garbage" Psi lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Like us on Facebook to unlock this download!" lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hit the tweet and then canceled the pop up it let me DL it anyway lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the servers erroring out lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on what I am finding only exists in PDF format
Jul 15, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The one I already have lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:25 AM - Coto: so i had no idea fix94 wrote two exploits already (f-zero gx and AC), pretty cool to see him back to coding
Jul 15, 2018 2:26 AM - Coto: while I have been here in the shoutbox these past weeks, RL has gotten a bit in the way so not that much time for r&d coding ...
Jul 15, 2018 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Well now I learned I have a 19 year old brother studying Broadway
Jul 15, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have 30 other R A Salvatore books in epub though but for some reason the Icewind Dale trilogy is not in that set  lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Broadway kenenthk? Are you gonna be in Cats? lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:29 AM - kenenthk: I like being in pussy
Jul 15, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/k7XUw2hRfuc?t=33
Jul 15, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Might have to ask him to hook big bro up with some of thsoe hot broadway chicks 
Jul 15, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL kenenthk they probably prefer to eat muffins and not hot dogs...
Jul 15, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: Depends on how bad that want that Oscar
Jul 15, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 15, 2018 2:31 AM - Coto: also the name Damian Yerrick keeps appearing, I know he's a great software coder, but I think I remember that name from The Legend Of Jumping HA. that was 10 years ago.
Jul 15, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sTUl1dueMM
Jul 15, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Damn cant find my og xbox controller
Jul 15, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: I'm tempted to turn the mgs theme into a rap beat now that I have a midi controller
Jul 15, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have 3 Xbox controllers and only 1 original one the other 2 are crap aftermarket ones.
Jul 15, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want more... lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: I wonder when sonys going to announce the ps4 slim
Jul 15, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a PS1 classic  lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Oh wait didnt they already
Jul 15, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vU7XqToZso Also I want this as the theme for Xbox Ninja Massive 
Jul 15, 2018 2:43 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT5NSWS-znc
Jul 15, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched that one Kenenthk it came with a free mod chip lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a PS1 but with my Shield TV I feel like I already have something better than the PS1 classic could be lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:44 AM - kenenthk: I have a chipped ps1 some place
Jul 15, 2018 2:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/063rRLz 
Jul 15, 2018 2:48 AM - Coto: also the way the nes emu inside AC GC is handled, is through patches relative to current ROM fed
Jul 15, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My hacked PS3 can play PS1 PS2 and PS3 back ups lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:49 AM - Coto: which is a smart way to make some hardcoded emulator to be programmable
Jul 15, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: I wish they could crack ps4 to play ps4 back ups
Jul 15, 2018 2:49 AM - Coto: these things are little gems to discover, always give birth to new ideas
Jul 15, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: ps3 back ups
Jul 15, 2018 2:52 AM - kenenthk: Czn you still install kodi on 360s with the new dashboards?
Jul 15, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is Kodi like a legit thing you can download from the market? I got a bunch of 360's I could check lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Yeah and you can add repos on the xbox obe anyway you can
Jul 15, 2018 2:55 AM - kenenthk: I'm afraid of booting mine and loosing my xkeys mod
Jul 15, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: None of my 360's are modded  I wish they where, I was thinking about flashing the drives but I need like to buy something I think?
Jul 15, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't just toss it in a PC and flash the firmware?
Jul 15, 2018 2:56 AM - kenenthk: I lost the remote to my xkeys anyway so I dont know if its even usefull
Jul 15, 2018 2:59 AM - kenenthk: I dont see why a dev couldnt make a emulator pack for the 360 and port it as a 360 iso
Jul 15, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it has to be signed code and on a 360 being un modded can't run unsigned code?
Jul 15, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I think if pure piracy is the motive any game system can be cracked almost right away. The problem is those devices can be shut down. When it allows homebrew then all of a sudden there is a legal defense lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 15, 2018 3:16 AM - kenenthk: Back when 360s were being modded you needed a special dvd burner just to burn the disc
Jul 15, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can use more drives with the latest firmwares?
Jul 15, 2018 3:17 AM - kenenthk: I'm pretty sure xkeys had a built in launcher where you didnt need the remote but now I have another problem I cant find my external hdds usb 3 cord
Jul 15, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://team-xecuter.com/jungle-flasher-0-1-95-beta-321/
Jul 15, 2018 3:18 AM - kenenthk: It doesnt matter now
Jul 15, 2018 3:18 AM - kenenthk: 360 modding has gotten realistically less painful
Jul 15, 2018 3:19 AM - kenenthk: https://lawrence.craigslist.org/vgm/d/modded-xeon-xbox-360-console/6635572392.html
Jul 15, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for Xbox One X hacks lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:21 AM - kenenthk: Surprised its taken this long still
Jul 15, 2018 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Its like M$ hired nothing but Chinese people to make sure that things locked down
Jul 15, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/ele/d/jtagged-modded-xbox-360-falcon/6633009256.html
Jul 15, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/ele/d/microsoft-xboxgb-modded/6628264001.html a boot disk?
Jul 15, 2018 3:26 AM - kenenthk: Good it comes with kungfu panda
Jul 15, 2018 3:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28mST6V-TBE


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 16, 2018)

Jul 15, 2018 4:38 AM - kenenthk: Clear American Ice is actually pretty good
Jul 15, 2018 4:41 AM - Taffy: I just learned there's a thread preserving the shoutbox comments for posterity
Jul 15, 2018 4:41 AM - Taffy: Everything I say here will be imortalized until the end of time
Jul 15, 2018 4:42 AM - Taffy: ...
Jul 15, 2018 4:42 AM - Taffy: Hello people of the distant future! If you're reading this, please figure out a way to come and get us. It's hell over here.
Jul 15, 2018 4:43 AM - Taffy: also future me
Jul 15, 2018 4:43 AM - Taffy: remember to buy eggs
Jul 15, 2018 5:10 AM - DeslotlCL: only eggs can sustain me
Jul 15, 2018 5:11 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Jul 15, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: Damn I just found my silver slim ps4 in near mint condition its going for about 80 on ebay
Jul 15, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: ps2
Jul 15, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk now you can play God of War 2 
Jul 15, 2018 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have the Free MC boot for it?
Jul 15, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: I cant find my freemcboot card though
Jul 15, 2018 5:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FMCB-Official-Genuine-Sony-PlayStation-2-Memory-Card-with-Free-Mcboot-1-953-/221935815427
Jul 15, 2018 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Or AV cables which I should have like 50 of go figure
Jul 15, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How hard is it to make a free MC boot card?
Jul 15, 2018 5:38 AM - kenenthk: I also have one of these too bad its in rough shape  https://www.amazon.com/Metal-Solid-Peace-Walker-Bundle/dp/B003QN5ZTE
Jul 15, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I made mine with Swap Magic disks and a USB thumb drive
Jul 15, 2018 5:39 AM - kenenthk: I dont think you saw the part where I said I cant find anything else
Jul 15, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I thought your room was like 12X12 
Jul 15, 2018 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait my room is like 12X12  lol
Jul 15, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Actually my mgs camo psp isnt in bad shape too bad I cant tell if it works no battery for that
Jul 15, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: If it does I'm holding a pretty damn rare psp
Jul 15, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey is it hacked?
Jul 15, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just play God of War on that  lol
Jul 15, 2018 6:01 AM - kenenthk: Have any spare batteries psi
Jul 15, 2018 6:03 AM - kenenthk: I think the battery exploded on the one I have because its all buldged out
Jul 15, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Check your messenger psi
Jul 15, 2018 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcfqdcqmaNs
Jul 15, 2018 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Do it now
Jul 15, 2018 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all like Camo lol
Jul 15, 2018 6:11 AM - kenenthk: In box brand new its worth $300
Jul 15, 2018 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Should be able to get $100 out of it
Jul 15, 2018 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TcfqdcqmaNs?t=165
Jul 15, 2018 6:12 AM - kenenthk: Can you run ps1 games with freemcboot
Jul 15, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know to be honest when I was doing it, no.
Jul 15, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because the PS2 uses PS1 memory cards for PS1 games. But I think there is something you can do?
Jul 15, 2018 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://psx-scene.com/forums/f292/play-psx-games-freemcboot-93629/
Jul 15, 2018 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Are you still here psi
Jul 15, 2018 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eh sort of was sleeping but wife came in flipped the TV on now I am awake
Jul 15, 2018 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's a convoluted process to install shield the games like get root install game fix  permissions with lucky patcher or something lol
Jul 15, 2018 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so hard I literally stopped bothering trying to root my shield
Jul 15, 2018 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Fucking scumbags want $15 for snake eater
Jul 15, 2018 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I only own a few games that are specific for shield TV Doom III and the Borderlands pre sequel lol
Jul 15, 2018 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get some free games that are normally paid though if you install the Amazon market or maybe Aptoid
Jul 15, 2018 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like I got Starwars Knights of the old republic free on the Amazon underground
Jul 15, 2018 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=11350978011
Jul 15, 2018 8:59 AM - kenenthk: All I want is snake eater 
Jul 15, 2018 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: KoTor is still free hmm might grab it on this tablet lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: snake eater sounds like a stripper name
Jul 15, 2018 9:06 AM - kenenthk: Metal gear you dip
Jul 15, 2018 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I PMed you a link that site has been around ages, but the navigation is a pain and I am not sure all the stuff is all that great but I have used it before.
Jul 15, 2018 9:19 AM - kenenthk: You try it out and let me know how it goes lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have in the past, before I knew about needing root lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could not for the life of me figure out why it wasn't working I would install the APK and move the folders but it would throw a license error lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:22 AM - kenenthk: So none of those games will work with out root
Jul 15, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to use Lucky patcher to remove license verification lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
Jul 15, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No root no pirate
Jul 15, 2018 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you can find a pre cracked version somewhere...
Jul 15, 2018 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to find them on KAT but I haven't been there in ages and it's not the same anymore lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:23 AM - kenenthk: That's what I'm looking for wanna try it 
Jul 15, 2018 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still lack the skills to do pre cracked stuff on android lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting there slowly in another 10 years I should be aces at it 
Jul 15, 2018 9:26 AM - kenenthk: Well shit doubt I even have another 10 years of life
Jul 15, 2018 9:28 AM - kenenthk: You'll probably be in a hospital bed with a laptop chatting in the shitbox2and in your last breath be like guys I finally cracked nvidia games now I can die easily!
Jul 15, 2018 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some kind soul will release a whole bunch of those things eventually lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can install ePSXe and enjoy the PS1 Metal Gear games 
Jul 15, 2018 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn on sub pixel precision and all the enhancements they look almost like PS2 games.
Jul 15, 2018 9:30 AM - kenenthk: All it takes is one pissed off employee nvidia please piss off your employees
Jul 15, 2018 9:31 AM - kenenthk: I'm too good for peasant puss want ps2 graphics
Jul 15, 2018 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I kept trying the different one click root programs but they tied down the Shield pretty good. You can root it officially but it wipes your data that way 
Jul 15, 2018 9:32 AM - kenenthk: I just use my shield for YouTube and movies really
Jul 15, 2018 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nvidiashieldzone.com/shield-android-tv/android-8-oreo/shield-tv-2017-root/ this is the procedure lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just look at the requirements lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a lot of video services on mine, and root might mess with like Amazon video or Netflix or Direct TV Now so it's not worth it at the moment for me... lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if the Shield TV had like whip ass games coming out every week, I would consider it heavily lol
Jul 15, 2018 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/07/15/0035234/chrome-is-using-10-13-more-ram-to-fight-spectre
Jul 15, 2018 9:40 AM - kenenthk: Give me your direct TV log in psi
Jul 15, 2018 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol No 
Jul 15, 2018 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/07/14/010217/australian-experiment-wipes-out-over-80-of-disease-carrying-mosquitoes
Jul 15, 2018 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: singapore should do this
Jul 15, 2018 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: dengue fever is a risk there
Jul 15, 2018 11:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: a small one, as there aren't that many mosquitos
Jul 15, 2018 11:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: how does more processes protect from spectre
Jul 15, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: damn
Jul 15, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: this old dude in my town <.<
Jul 15, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: did asked for help with his phone
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: the battery simbol is all white, which means its full
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: otherwise it would show the battery outline and dark inside just like any phone
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: the phone is brand new
Jul 15, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: bought it yesterday
Jul 15, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: he is bothering me and claiming the battery is empty
Jul 15, 2018 1:37 PM - Coto: tell him to shutdown the phone and charge it, the battery levels there should say wether it's empty or not
Jul 15, 2018 1:37 PM - Coto: or you could also reply him ok lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, after 63 hours straight of downloading, my Exodos collection is finally complete lol
Jul 15, 2018 2:25 PM - Coto: Something tells me Iwata-san was somewhat limited when planning the GBA VC on the 3DS
Jul 15, 2018 2:26 PM - Coto: because the GBA VC uses the older processor, older bus, yet still required to use newer hardware, which is glued to AXI bus of the 3ds
Jul 15, 2018 2:29 PM - Coto: and timings to keep stable multiplayer from within AHB bus (serial port) against AXI bus (wifi local), or he'd have just used the legacy embedded DS-only wireless chip (AHB bus)
Jul 15, 2018 2:29 PM - Coto: hehe
Jul 15, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: coto no use
Jul 15, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: this kind of old fucks will find other issues,i just tell him to return the phone and get other model
Jul 15, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: the phone is alright, its the guy who doesn't understand it
Jul 15, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: i had this issue with other elderly like a year ago, she couldn't even connect the micro usb cable because being so tiny
Jul 15, 2018 3:07 PM - Coto: nokia 3310 them or gtfo
Jul 15, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: the new model?
Jul 15, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: this people can't spend more than 20 bucks for a phone lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:08 PM - Coto: yeah
Jul 15, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: when that old lady asked me for help, damn
Jul 15, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: shje was always finding issues and make it worse
Jul 15, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: you know how people are sometimes
Jul 15, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: "i hate new things"
Jul 15, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: so she kept virtually creating issues for the phone
Jul 15, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: like trting to call an international number and double tapping zero, the phone translated that to the +
Jul 15, 2018 3:10 PM - Coto: nokia 3310 doesn't have those problems
Jul 15, 2018 3:10 PM - Coto: 10/10 she would learn
Jul 15, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: that nokia costs like 60 bucks
Jul 15, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: they don't want to pay that much
Jul 15, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: and still has the micro usb issue
Jul 15, 2018 3:11 PM - migles: and you know this people always creates the issues
Jul 15, 2018 3:11 PM - Coto: that can't be that phone was like $5
Jul 15, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: the 2017 model right?
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: 64 bucks
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - Coto: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nokia-3310-cheap-phone-unlocked-GSM-900-1800-Multilingual-keyboard-free-USA-/263770715863
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: just checked
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: yeah from ebay ok
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: coto, theese people barely can read
Jul 15, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: they can't use computers
Jul 15, 2018 3:14 PM - Coto: na
Jul 15, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: and i am not going to buy that thing from ebay so they bother me for every issue these people create
Jul 15, 2018 3:14 PM - Coto: i got a few elders years ago to actually teach em how to use a 3310
Jul 15, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: anyway i have to go, cya
Jul 15, 2018 3:15 PM - Coto: i can't believe you wanted them to buy a $310 3310 nokia model LOL
Jul 15, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kB9kFXD
Jul 15, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, after 63 hours straight of downloading, my Exodos collection is finally complete lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now just to load them all up on your Dos PC   lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can Fat16 access that much data? lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe DOS has a limit of 2GB per partition
Jul 15, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I wanted all the games, I'd have to have ~190 2GB partitions lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, of course, isn't going to work 
Jul 15, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have an 8GB sd card I'm gonna use, has 2 2GB partitions lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried putting 3 on it, but DOS kept erroring out trying to read it when I went to test it on one of my old laptops
Jul 15, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And FDISK doesn't even see the rest of the unpartitioned space lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least you can put all the good ones on I am sure.
Jul 15, 2018 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I've got a good 2GB worth of stuff ATM, around 45-50 games so far
Jul 15, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's too bad they couldn't have done like a Fat inception type thing... like sub netting on Networks
Jul 15, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of them probably won't run with the 25mhz 386 that it'll have, but I got a 40mhz 386 from AMD coming that'll probably make it all work well enough lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need to get a math co-processor as well at some point, but I pulled one from one of the old laptops I have that looks like an ISA card, so I'm gonna pop that in and see if maybe I can kinda cheese it with a slower one while I wait for more cash to buy the 40mhz Cyrix one I wanna get lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Overclock!!! lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You watch that guy on youtube he is always building old PC's
Jul 15, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it were easy, I might give it a try. But form what I recall reading, you have to de-solder and solder on a new clock modifier, which is apparently a fucking pain lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I doubt anyone sells them these days lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jul 15, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LGR Psi?
Jul 15, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to remember my first overclock hmmm I think it was like a 400Mhz celeron I got to like 533.
Jul 15, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No LGR does too but this guy does like mobo's and stuff
Jul 15, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCj9IJ2QvygoBJKSOnUgXIRA Phils Computer Lab 
Jul 15, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A whole new channel you might enjoy
Jul 15, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh
Jul 15, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll take a look at some point lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He does a lot of like Voodoo SLI era type PC's and comparing AMD and Intel CPU's of the time
Jul 15, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty interesting lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Managed to find my old PS2 to USB adapter in a box lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I've already got a PS2 mouse lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I think I'm all good so far to actually use the thing when it shows up tomorrow
Jul 15, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some of those dongles around here somewhere
Jul 15, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like teal and grey lol
Jul 15, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta pick up a CRT monitor at some point, to make it more "era accurate", and then order 16MB of RAM and that faster math co-processor and I'll be all set with it I think
Jul 15, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be using one of my 24" monitors for now lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need one of those old green phosphate ones lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Complete retro experience lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monochrome_monitor
Jul 15, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat trick at night on old CRT's is to take a flashlight at night and draw on the screen lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://computers.woot.com/offers/viewsonic-va2055sm-s-20-wide-lcd-monitor?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_4 < That's a pretty decent price for a 1080p monitor
Jul 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Response time: 25ms"
Jul 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, that's why
Jul 15, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's got no HDMI?
Jul 15, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DVI-D is still an upgrade over mine... I have just VGA on this thing lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://computers.woot.com/plus/viewsonic-monitors-24?ref=w_cnt_odet_w_crum_2_wp < The other monitors are pretty cheap, too
Jul 15, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 27" IPS monitor, only $130
Jul 15, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But also potato grade response time, 14ms lo
Jul 15, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://computers.woot.com/offers/hp-23-ips-full-hd-led-backlit-monitor-47?ref=w_cnt_odet_bs_1 7ms
Jul 15, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://computers.woot.com/offers/viewsonic-vx2257-mhd-s-22-fhd-led-monitor?ref=w_cnt_wp_0_10 wow 2ms is nice?
Jul 15, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tacobell.com/food/deals-and-combos/nacho-fries-box I wish I could eat it lol
Jul 15, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.woot.com/?ref=w_ft_tn_w_1 Probably an awesome router for 51 bucks
Jul 15, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have this router  lol
Jul 15, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MkNyKks.jpg ha!
Jul 15, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TfPpMfd_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 15, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hothardware.com/news/nvidia-shield-tv-prime-day-139
Jul 15, 2018 6:24 PM - Duo8: ahhhhhhhhhhh the guy i'm buying the gpu from is away until next week
Jul 15, 2018 6:24 PM - Duo8: fuuuuck
Jul 15, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PFtaVvQ.jpg
Jul 15, 2018 9:10 PM - kenenthk: Slut
Jul 15, 2018 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 15, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 15, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: Do you have a link for rom pack collections
Jul 15, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What systems?
Jul 15, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like GoodSNES and GoodGENS and GoodNES are great sets but I would almost avoid them lol
Jul 15, 2018 11:07 PM - kenenthk: For all of them
Jul 15, 2018 11:08 PM - kenenthk: There was a 666 rom pack in one or something but cant find it
Jul 15, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you check on archive.org?
Jul 15, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org/
Jul 15, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org/details/gamemagazines
Jul 15, 2018 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Jul 15, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jul 15, 2018 11:19 PM - kenenthk: People at work wonder why I flip people off
Jul 15, 2018 11:58 PM - kenenthk: Loving espxe running around with stealth in mgs1 is pretty fun
Jul 16, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jul 16, 2018 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Lol level 10 card key on disc 1
Jul 16, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKqVC_guqHY
Jul 16, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/OLEDA-Controller-Joystick-Gamepad-Buttons/dp/B075F5TFDS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1531703286&sr=8-1&keywords=phone+game+controller+suction+cup I wonder if these things woek
Jul 16, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: work lol
Jul 16, 2018 2:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: they definitely work and you can also get joystick ones
Jul 16, 2018 2:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i doubt they're as good as proper buttons
Jul 16, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I want something for my tablet but I am hesitant to buy the thing I think would really work for me lol
Jul 16, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/iPega-PG-9023-Telescopic-Stretch-Bracket-Wireless-Bluetooth-Game-Controller-Gamepad-Game-Pad-Joystick-for-iPhone/32813280927.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.41.24961104HQWCbu&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10846_10059_100031_10103_10624
Jul 16, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep this in my cart and like I have had my finger on the buy button like so many times... lol
Jul 16, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDDwZRuz04U 32X Flash cart or something lol
Jul 16, 2018 3:20 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKqVC_guqHY
Jul 16, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=639385
Jul 16, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a lot of ringtones
Jul 16, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I posted that one a few posts up  lol
Jul 16, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew it would be BS lol
Jul 16, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's part of a loop lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 17, 2018)

Jul 16, 2018 6:34 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Jul 16, 2018 6:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/Wario64/status/1018708112650301440
Jul 16, 2018 6:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/jaylo23/status/1018739636280029184 
Jul 16, 2018 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck me had to buy a ps2 av cable cant find one out of all the shit I own
Jul 16, 2018 6:53 AM - cearp: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71IKKx17RJL._SL1000_.jpg
Jul 16, 2018 6:53 AM - cearp: i always lol when i see images like this - trying to show how 'real' a game or movie is by having stuff popping out the screen
Jul 16, 2018 6:54 AM - cearp: ken get the ps2 cable from ebay? must be pretty cheap
Jul 16, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: I said I had to
Jul 16, 2018 6:54 AM - kenenthk: I found one for $3
Jul 16, 2018 6:55 AM - cearp: oops,  and good price!
Jul 16, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Because fuck Sony for not adding an HD port on the ps2 
Jul 16, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Thinking about it they could have according to google HD was announced in 2002 and the ps2 launched in 2000 but guess they figured it wasn't practical enough lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:16 AM - Localhorst86: i thought the PS2 supports component out?
Jul 16, 2018 7:16 AM - Localhorst86: But it might be 480p only.
Jul 16, 2018 7:16 AM - migles: ps2 had component out
Jul 16, 2018 7:16 AM - migles: and supported up to 1080i in fifa
Jul 16, 2018 7:17 AM - migles: i believe it was 1080i
Jul 16, 2018 7:18 AM - migles: i had to use an rgb cable because my old tv didn't liked NTSC and i wanted to play some NTSC games
Jul 16, 2018 7:18 AM - Localhorst86: yeah, according to wikipedia, 1080i was supported on a few selected games: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_2_games_with_alternative_display_modes
Jul 16, 2018 7:19 AM - migles: which is very impressive
Jul 16, 2018 7:19 AM - Localhorst86: I think there was a homebrew software available to force all games into 1080i
Jul 16, 2018 7:20 AM - Localhorst86: GS Mode Selector
Jul 16, 2018 7:20 AM - Localhorst86: the OG Xbox had 1080i support pretty much out of the box, but for some reason only in NTSC regions
Jul 16, 2018 7:21 AM - migles: in other news, my gba player arrives today  i am fucking excited
Jul 16, 2018 7:25 AM - Localhorst86: you mean the Game Boy Player for the Gamecube?
Jul 16, 2018 7:25 AM - migles: yeah
Jul 16, 2018 7:26 AM - migles: now i just need link cables lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:28 AM - Localhorst86: I have a gamecube lying around but I don't know if it's working because I don't have a controller, power supply or game 
Jul 16, 2018 7:29 AM - migles: damn, why people do that :c
Jul 16, 2018 7:33 AM - Localhorst86: do what?
Jul 16, 2018 7:36 AM - Localhorst86: someone gave it to me with a bunch of other stuff (GB micro, GB and GBA test cartridges) and other than a memory card it didn't come with any accessories.
Jul 16, 2018 7:37 AM - Localhorst86: and since I don't have any nostalgia for the gamecube (and because my Wii U runs Gamecube games) I didn't feel like buying a few accessories on the chance that the GCN might not even work.
Jul 16, 2018 7:44 AM - migles: sell it for cheap to someone wow as dying for a gamecube like me? ;O;
Jul 16, 2018 7:44 AM - migles: *who
Jul 16, 2018 7:44 AM - migles: *who was
Jul 16, 2018 7:45 AM - Localhorst86: why? It might potentially be broken.
Jul 16, 2018 7:46 AM - Localhorst86: sounds like a lot of work for a few bucks. Putting it in a drawer sounds like an easier option
Jul 16, 2018 7:48 AM - kenenthk: So theoretically they could have added an hd port
Jul 16, 2018 7:50 AM - Localhorst86: the regular port on the PS2 is HD capable. No need for an extra cord.
Jul 16, 2018 7:50 AM - Localhorst86: *port
Jul 16, 2018 7:51 AM - Localhorst86: all you need is component cables and GS Mode selector
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 AM - kenenthk: That doesnt matter lol hd ports are standard now back when they weren't so common more for the rich blood I'm saying they could of had a revision and added one if times were different
Jul 16, 2018 7:53 AM - kenenthk: It's more universal where they stop production and easier to grab now
Jul 16, 2018 8:06 AM - Localhorst86: Are you trying to write "HDMI" instead of "HD"?
Jul 16, 2018 8:06 AM - Localhorst86: because the port of the PS2 *IS* HD.
Jul 16, 2018 8:06 AM - Localhorst86: It's not HDMI, though.
Jul 16, 2018 8:10 AM - kenenthk: Lol seriously?
Jul 16, 2018 8:13 AM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/search?q=hd+port&oq=hd+port&aqs=chrome..69i57j35i39j0l2j69i65l2.1369j1j9&client=ms-android-sprint-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jul 16, 2018 8:23 AM - Localhorst86: wait, are you talking about an HD remake of a specific game? I though you were talking about the video output in general
Jul 16, 2018 8:27 AM - kenenthk: What does my google link say lolol
Jul 16, 2018 8:28 AM - kenenthk: I'm talking about how Sony could have added an hd port instead of making a proprietary port
Jul 16, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Lol I got an email from papa John's about his racist remarks
Jul 16, 2018 8:37 AM - Localhorst86: Don't try to blame my reading capabilites for your inability to properly express what you want.
Jul 16, 2018 8:38 AM - Localhorst86: If yYou wanted t
Jul 16, 2018 8:39 AM - Localhorst86: if you wanted to express the PS2 should have had an HDMI port, you should have said so. And not call it an HD Port, because lots of ports are HD, as is the PS2s proprietary video out port
Jul 16, 2018 8:49 AM - kenenthk: I mean my google link says otherwise but okay lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: "as is the PS2s proprietary video out port" no
Jul 16, 2018 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure PS2 has no HD capabilities
Jul 16, 2018 8:51 AM - Localhorst86: it has. Native 1080i is very rare though, native support is mostly limited to 480p
Jul 16, 2018 8:51 AM - kenenthk: They could have jdbye hd ports were announced in 2002 where as the ps2 was launched in 2000 they could of had a revision of the board but like I said earlier it wasn't practical enough
Jul 16, 2018 8:52 AM - Localhorst86: but with homebrew software you can pretty much force every game to 1080i
Jul 16, 2018 8:52 AM - kenenthk: I'm talking connectivity here lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Would have been too expensive
Jul 16, 2018 8:54 AM - Localhorst86: yes, by now we understand that you call HDMI ports "HD ports", kenenthk 
Jul 16, 2018 8:54 AM - kenenthk: I mean google hd port and tell me what first pops up Localhost lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:55 AM - Localhorst86: ignoring the fact that other ports, like DVI, Displayport, component or even VGA are HD.
Jul 16, 2018 8:55 AM - Localhorst86: the first thing that pops up are videos for HD Ports (remakes) of games.
Jul 16, 2018 8:56 AM - kenenthk: I mean for me the first thing that pops up is an hd port lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:59 AM - Localhorst86: *HDMI
Jul 16, 2018 9:00 AM - kenenthk: You call it what you wanna call it bud lol
Jul 16, 2018 9:02 AM - Localhorst86: I'm not your bud, pal
Jul 16, 2018 9:09 AM - Localhorst86: why does that never work?
Jul 16, 2018 9:18 AM - kenenthk: Same reason why your life never works
Jul 16, 2018 9:46 AM - Localhorst86: harsh, but true
Jul 16, 2018 9:51 AM - Localhorst86: any suggestions what I should do?
Jul 16, 2018 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Xanax/viagra
Jul 16, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: yey gamecube player arrived, the disc is in fucking perfect condition
Jul 16, 2018 10:26 AM - migles: really surprised, was expecting it to be fully scratched
Jul 16, 2018 10:57 AM - ShonenJump: you mean gameboy player
Jul 16, 2018 10:57 AM - migles: yeah
Jul 16, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: i keep calling it gamecube player because its for the gamecube lol
Jul 16, 2018 11:57 AM - Localhorst86: @Kenneth: should I take Xanax/Viagra at the same time? Are there any risks involved? Would Cialis be a better choice?
Jul 16, 2018 12:16 PM - cearp: are you joking localhorst?
Jul 16, 2018 12:16 PM - cearp: anyway, i just got my sx pro today 
Jul 16, 2018 12:49 PM - ShonenJump: i hate when i get mistaken as a kid constantly, fuck
Jul 16, 2018 12:52 PM - cearp: in what situations? does tyour meth dealer really care how old you are?
Jul 16, 2018 1:10 PM - ShonenJump: ikr, why does he care if he gets paid. take the money and GTFO
Jul 16, 2018 1:33 PM - cearp: can you grow facial hair? that makes people look older i guess
Jul 16, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: you can always order pubes from ebay
Jul 16, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: if you lack the facial hair
Jul 16, 2018 1:51 PM - ShonenJump: lol
Jul 16, 2018 3:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/VerBWWs.png 
Jul 16, 2018 3:38 PM - ShonenJump: i usually dont watch indian/bollywoods movie but the ones that i watched these past few months were fucking great
Jul 16, 2018 3:39 PM - ShonenJump: though i forgot all the movie names already
Jul 16, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, UPS delivered my 386 PC to the wrong address 
Jul 16, 2018 4:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://puu.sh/AXoR0/605fe6872f.webm
Jul 16, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat so someone got a free 386 Tom! lol
Jul 16, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom doing PC giveaways now  lol
Jul 16, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for UPS to be all "sorry, nothing we can do", and then ebay being all "Sorry, it was delivered so not our problem!"
Jul 16, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea who signed for it, all the tracking number says is "Smith" and I don't know any smith's around here
Jul 16, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the driver "accidentally" delivered it to his own house or a friends lol
Jul 16, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, I imagine he's just incompetent and doesn't know how to read
Jul 16, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 16, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A few times here I have had them deilver stuff have me sign for it then come back like 2 minutes later "oops!!! not yours!" usually about the same time I figure out not to open it... lol
Jul 16, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always am like "Did I order something from China and forget to make a memo...." lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping it was delivered to just the old people section of the neighborhood where they might just bring it to me or give it back to UPS, and not the shitty part where they'll likely be too stupid to know what it is and just toss it in the trash
Jul 16, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know it's Detroit they gonna try to pawn it for crack money  lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly only get $1 for it lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most of the pawn shops near me would turn you away... Although I know older PC's are picking up in $$$
Jul 16, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember like seeing like 386's in dumpsters and wishing they where a couple of gens newer tech wise... I kind of wish I had grabbed them lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54965646#shipping-tab Hmmm I suspect this one will end at around 100 bucks  lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: what is it psio
Jul 16, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was gonna toss a 40 dollar bid on it but it's already almost there.
Jul 16, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: it sucks i can't visit goodwill site >:;C
Jul 16, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 different Xbox systems like 2 originals and 3 360's but one of the original Xbox's looks custom like it has been modded
Jul 16, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: wow
Jul 16, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus like 8 games and some controllers
Jul 16, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: will you give me one?
Jul 16, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: but why you want 5 of them?=
Jul 16, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I really only want 2 things out of it...
Jul 16, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The rest I would keep because I am a horder  lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: i wish i could throw away more stuff to the trash than i do
Jul 16, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd take one of those XBOX's off your hands ;O;
Jul 16, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got like 6 og XBOX controller sitting in a bin lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:18 PM - DinohScene: old xbox?
Jul 16, 2018 5:18 PM - DinohScene: did I hear old xbox?
Jul 16, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Dinoh 
Jul 16, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if I run across an original Xbox in the future I will mod it and sent it your way lol (you pay shipping!)
Jul 16, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soft mod I should say lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: since I already bought all the soft mod crap
Jul 16, 2018 5:19 PM - migles: i dont understand the people have more than 2 of the same thing :C
Jul 16, 2018 5:19 PM - DinohScene: give it to me
Jul 16, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I didn't buy enough PS2's
Jul 16, 2018 5:20 PM - DinohScene: I'll love you for it c:
Jul 16, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 was not enough.... I mean they all "work" except no DVD drives lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh I would think you have the original Xbox?
Jul 16, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you would need a Pal one?
Jul 16, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: actually, if you have 3 of the same thing, for somethings i get it, parts, and becoming rare, but more?
Jul 16, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I tend to buy consoles in multiples if I like them 
Jul 16, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if I see like a system for like 5 bucks I grab them
Jul 16, 2018 5:21 PM - migles: you have too much money :C
Jul 16, 2018 5:21 PM - migles: or space
Jul 16, 2018 5:21 PM - migles: or both
Jul 16, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My N64 was a 5 dollar pick up 
Jul 16, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: damn
Jul 16, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: i wish i could get such things for so low
Jul 16, 2018 5:24 PM - Duo8: i got the money ready and the guy i'm buying from í ây till nẽt week
Jul 16, 2018 5:24 PM - Duo8: fuck
Jul 16, 2018 5:25 PM - Duo8: anw is there anything to look out for when running dual channel RAM?
Jul 16, 2018 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try to get matching dims?
Jul 16, 2018 5:32 PM - Duo8: what if I can't? can i get a different one?
Jul 16, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's possible but they might run at the lowest common denominator in speeds
Jul 16, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure the RAM sticks have to be identical to actually use Dual channel Psi
Jul 16, 2018 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, have to gave some identical traits like CL timing
Jul 16, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends Tom, as long as they are the same speed your good... but things get very finicky very quickly and I always advise to try to match them same brand and speed to help make sure
Jul 16, 2018 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think speed itself matters, but if they don't have the same CL timing it's not going to work
Jul 16, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well with like the CL timings your faster stick will drop down speed to match the lower one 
Jul 16, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's usually a bad idea to mix them but I have done it in the past (until I could get more better RAM) lol also the Mobo has a say in it too 
Jul 16, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, I know when dual channel stuff was first getting mainstream you had to have at least identical CL timings, but maybe that's just an old thing now and mobos will adapt on their own
Jul 16, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only experience I have directly with mixed RAM and dual channel was a Nforce 4 SLI mobo I had like 2 sticks of some cheaper RAM and 2 sticks of SLI RAM that eventually I replaced with 2 more SLI sticks lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked fine but the SLI sticks ran at the slower speed
Jul 16, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know when I tried it on my first gaming desktop with 2 different sticks, my mobo wouldn't let me enable it cuz the CL timings weren't the same. But I haven't had mixed RAM in years so I dunno anymore 
Jul 16, 2018 5:45 PM - Duo8: ehh i think i'll just get the exact same stick
Jul 16, 2018 5:45 PM - Duo8: will make due with 3GB for now
Jul 16, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably just check your mobo manual to be sure, I imagine it'll say something there lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for sure or shoot an email at the tech support people.
Jul 16, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worse thing that can happen is they completely ignore your email (if you own an ASUS mobo this IS the most likely outcome lol)
Jul 16, 2018 5:47 PM - Duo8: well it's not like the same stick is expensive or anything, it'll just take a few days to arrive
Jul 16, 2018 5:48 PM - Duo8: i'm getting a lot of offers for $180 GPUs, but they're mostly gtx1050ti
Jul 16, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzcBHg4uOEE Tom check it out lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my 1050 Ti for like 140 bucks....
Jul 16, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that was back close to launch so lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:51 PM - Duo8: Is $182 reasonable for a gtx 1060 3GB?
Jul 16, 2018 5:51 PM - Duo8: Could get one for $150 but w/o warranty
Jul 16, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1060 yeah that's not too bad I guess?
Jul 16, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I find myself wondering about the 3GB's part of it though, I guess it depends on the games and the resolution you want to use?
Jul 16, 2018 5:57 PM - Duo8: which price do you mean 'not bad'?
Jul 16, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 1080P I think 3GB's is probably fine, but I know 4K is gonna eat up 3GB's in more games.
Jul 16, 2018 5:57 PM - Duo8: i only have a crappy 1080 monitor lol
Jul 16, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 180 dollars
Jul 16, 2018 5:58 PM - Duo8: i might stream to 720 devices even
Jul 16, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Than 3GB's is probably gonna be fine 
Jul 16, 2018 6:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That feel when you make a post and it's already gone from the recent content list 
Jul 16, 2018 6:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ZSDNJaJHPhg this is what psis first time was like
Jul 16, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: psio?
Jul 16, 2018 6:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I dunno if he is here
Jul 16, 2018 6:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But when he does get here, I have this video
Jul 16, 2018 6:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmCHJmi_st4
Jul 16, 2018 6:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 16, 2018 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Happy prime day
Jul 16, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmCHJmi_st4
Jul 16, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: I'm not at work for the next two days. Go me.
Jul 16, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo congrats 
Jul 16, 2018 7:29 PM - migles: anyone knows a good site with midi ringtones shit?
Jul 16, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I have no plans to be anywhere myself... So far 3 jobs have hired me and bottomed out on me... wtf lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles find a program that converts MP3's to midi?
Jul 16, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you sure your phone can't do MP3 ringtones? lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most can... I just found out last night mine could not to WMA ringtones... but I found a program to convert WMA to MP3 and it did them all batch style so now I can have songs as ringtones or clips from songs... lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: its my phone cheap ass old style phone
Jul 16, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: only has 3 ringtones lol i believe it only supports midi
Jul 16, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gHBhKbF2xMA?t=59 My phone ringtone right now lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNOP2t9FObw better version lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:34 PM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Sony-PSX-DESR-5000-160GB-Japanese-Working-System-Only/222981703783?hash=item33eabec867%3Ag%3ABvoAAOSwh79a~RkO&_sacat=139971&_nkw=psx&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m4084.l2632.R2.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xpsx.TRS0
Jul 16, 2018 7:35 PM - migles: its good but i am looking for standart allarm tones psio lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk that's a great price for that unit...
Jul 16, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it can be modded with like FreeMC Boot
Jul 16, 2018 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe so Psi, the PS2 bundled in it is pretty much the same as any other PS2
Jul 16, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: anyone knows any info about this:  https://www.gc-forever.com/wiki/index.php?title=Datel%27s_Maxdrive_Pro
Jul 16, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: i wanted to buy one but i don't find it anywhere
Jul 16, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: seems like a ghost product or whatever
Jul 16, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: dont even know if thyat ting works in a new windows
Jul 16, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just get a BC wii and put stuff on a flash drive and transfer it over to the GC memory card  lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/512MB-256MB-128MB-64MB-32MB-8MB-Memory-Card-For-Nintendo-Wii-Console-Memory-Storage-Card-Save/32813747255.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.1b995ae9J6bnCa&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_5723217_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one of these 512MB GameCube memory cards
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Large enough to hold some games lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: thats 512mb
Jul 16, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: mispelled
Jul 16, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: either way psio
Jul 16, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: damn you
Jul 16, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: always suggesting dumb shit :C
Jul 16, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: i wanted one to avoid using the damn wii to manage the saves
Jul 16, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 16, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And here I thought my 64MB PS2 memory cards where huge! lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:54 PM - migles: right now i have a standart memory card and have to use the wii to copy\restore stuff to it
Jul 16, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: but i am tired of using the wii :c
Jul 16, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So just buy a larger card  lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles your girl friend says the same thing  lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:55 PM - migles: yeah, thus why i was interested in that card, its the biggest size and has a usb port
Jul 16, 2018 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's interesting, that 512mb card. Apparently it has a button on it, which switches between 4 flash chips that has 2048 blocks worth for each chip
Jul 16, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: thats interesting tom, i was thinking it was megabits
Jul 16, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that is correct 
Jul 16, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's kind of cool I guess lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Smart way of doing it lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/512-MB-Memory-Card-For-Nintendo-Wii-Console-Blue-512M-Memory-Storage-Card-Save-Saver-For/32757941433.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.272.1b995ae9J6bnCa&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_5723217_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10
Jul 16, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: is the button a cicle thing? or it has 4 positions?
Jul 16, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 64MB PS2 cards don't have a button  but they also costed like a shit ton more than 10 bucks lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: i got a memor32 for my ps2, best thing ever
Jul 16, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say I paid like 80 bucks each for them and I have 2 lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: not only it was 32MB but the usb port was damn great
Jul 16, 2018 7:57 PM - migles: i paid like 50 psio
Jul 16, 2018 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a button http://prntscr.com/k77g6m <
Jul 16, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh and those look like little LED's
Jul 16, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it like lights up the page maybe
Jul 16, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jul 16, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: i can see myself struggling with that button not finding the right page
Jul 16, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: hooo
Jul 16, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles each page is gonna be like 128MB's probably only need one.
Jul 16, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: but i still rather get an official one, because scared of corrution shit
Jul 16, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean realistically how many GameCube saves do you need?
Jul 16, 2018 7:59 PM - migles: *corruption
Jul 16, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is like 10 good GameCube games  lol
Jul 16, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (kidding)
Jul 16, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: psio, more than a 251 standart card
Jul 16, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: but i think the next sized one will be enoguh for me
Jul 16, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: 1019 blocks will be enough
Jul 16, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but the 128MB's is like 16 standard cards already lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: i am gonna get like 2 or 3 small ones to store my very important pokemon saves
Jul 16, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: in a single card
Jul 16, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles with that thing, you think if one page gets corrupt it would corrupt the whole thing or just the one page? So you could like back up one page to the next lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Page 1 for regular saves Page 2 for back ups and Page 3 for Home brew and hacks!
Jul 16, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: my current strugle is using my pokemon game to load homebrew, having a single card for the real save, and exploit save, i must keep switching lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If there were separate flash chips for each page, probably wouldn't corrupt the whole thing. But looking at it, it looks like maybe it's just one chip?
Jul 16, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe it's just 4 separate partitions, of sorts
Jul 16, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost want to order it just to see lol but I have no use for it myself
Jul 16, 2018 8:03 PM - Joe88: I had this one for ps1 https://www.konsolenkost.de/playstation1/image/1009810/ps1-memory-card-memorycard-speicherkarte-24-mb-360-blocks-performance-c.jpg
Jul 16, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: where the ps1 ones the only with sram? i remember thoose shits had a battery inside
Jul 16, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation of the GC is getting to the PSX point now so real hardware for it is becoming less desirable to me.
Jul 16, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: psio order it for me? as a gift? 
Jul 16, 2018 8:03 PM - migles: its only 6 bucks with the new member coupon ;O;
Jul 16, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:03 PM - migles: where the ps1 ones the only with sram? i remember thoose shits had a battery inside < PS1 memory cards didn't have batteries?
Jul 16, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, official one's don't I suppose
Jul 16, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some PS1 memory cards somewhere.... and a bunch of different VMU's in my desk next to me lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe whatever shitty third party one you bought had one lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: tom i remember seing pictures online of them
Jul 16, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: i only used official ones lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: or rather *1 official
Jul 16, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well whatever you saw was likely for some shitty third party one
Jul 16, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.the-liberator.net/site-files/retro-games/hardware/Sony-PlayStation-Memory-Card/sony-playstation-memory-card.htm < that's what official memory cards look like
Jul 16, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: yeah i guess it was a third party then
Jul 16, 2018 8:06 PM - migles: psio you gona buy that 512MB card for me then? ;O;
Jul 16, 2018 8:07 PM - migles: 8000 blocks damn
Jul 16, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=427pM5HbfKk
Jul 16, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here you go Migles lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GameCube-Memory-512MB-Blocks-Nintendo-Clear/dp/B01LWA474D
Jul 16, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a bit more expensive on Amazon but it's also a different brand lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: shit
Jul 16, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: $ 13 99 + $10.06 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit
Jul 16, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Memory card features 8192 blocks of storage (512mb total capacity) allowing for nearly endless save data | Card has 8,133 more blocks of storage than original Gamecube memory card" lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still cheaper than dirt in my opinion migles lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 24 bucks for that much space, you would never have to worry again lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: i can get an official one with 1019 blocks for like 20
Jul 16, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: and that will be more than enough
Jul 16, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: psio
Jul 16, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=427pM5HbfKk
Jul 16, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: isnt that kid from gbatemp?
Jul 16, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: one of thoose shitposters
Jul 16, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe? lol
Jul 16, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: bought gbc link cables from china
Jul 16, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: gbc and gba
Jul 16, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: now 1 month waiting :x
Jul 16, 2018 9:42 PM - ShonenJump: nice
Jul 16, 2018 9:43 PM - ShonenJump: i have gbc pokemon link cable
Jul 16, 2018 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH gosh I hate buying online 
Jul 16, 2018 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I almost bought mario kart deluxe for $20
Jul 16, 2018 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I couldn't buy it fast enough 
Jul 16, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i already never have to worry again with a 1019 card and at least those are reliable
Jul 16, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: the official ones jdbye?
Jul 16, 2018 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeq
Jul 16, 2018 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Jul 17, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5565200/
Jul 17, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: good?
Jul 17, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it sounds funny
Jul 17, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWyMH6z5s9s
Jul 17, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2018 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't believe an .exe downloaded on one machine, can infect a network like that?
Jul 17, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-MC_ZEXQbw
Jul 17, 2018 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy UPS went and picked the 386 PC back up and brought it to me lol
Jul 17, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Two screws on the case where stripped the fuck out, so I had to like drill into them and then pound a flat screendriver in the softer metal so I could pull those out
Jul 17, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was annoying
Jul 17, 2018 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Replaced the 5.25" drive with my 3.5", which works
Jul 17, 2018 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnnnnnnd found I'm a moron, my SD to IDE adapter is for 2.5" IDE drives with 44 pins, not for normal 3.5" IDE drives, so all that shit I did to set everything up was an utter waste of time because I'm buying a CF adapter instead, because all the SD card adapters for 3.5" ship from China or are like $20 more expensive than a simple CF adapter
Jul 17, 2018 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also found that apparently you're not allowed to remove the blank COASt card Dell shoved in there, otherwise the thing wouldn't boot at all lol
Jul 17, 2018 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And and I also found out it doesn't wanna boot with the ISA math co-processor card I pulled from a laptop, which was disappointing
Jul 17, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Awesome news Tom!!!
Jul 17, 2018 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a Soundblaster 16 coming in this week
Jul 17, 2018 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And an AMD 40mhz 386 for upgrades
Jul 17, 2018 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And a 40mhz co-processor, but that's coming from China so it won't be here until next year I'm sure lol
Jul 17, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Upgrading the CPU is gonna be a pain though, it's underneath a part of the case that might not be easily removable
Jul 17, 2018 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'll go through it more tomorrow
Jul 17, 2018 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It came with a network card, which was interesting lol
Jul 17, 2018 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it actually works, I might be able to use that to easily transfer shit to and from the thing, won't even have to keep re-writing floppies which is nice lol
Jul 17, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't copy that floppy! lol
Jul 17, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XopSDJq6w8E
Jul 17, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally my one job contacted me, I have to go into work in like 8 hours for some training then a day off then I work a 13 hour shift then a day off then another 13 hour shift and another 13 hours or something lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 18, 2018)

Jul 17, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So awesome  40 hours a week at the emergency room so I get to see all the cool stuff (and angry people are fascinating to me....)
Jul 17, 2018 4:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 17, 2018 5:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: so you work long shifts but only 3 days a week?
Jul 17, 2018 5:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds good to me
Jul 17, 2018 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Well I just had an interesting ebay dispute
Jul 17, 2018 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Someone cracked into my account and bought a 450 dollar chainsaw luckily I was able to get in and let the seller know before they shipped it and returned my money
Jul 17, 2018 5:26 AM - Ericthegreat: So you will not be receiving a cool chainsaw?
Jul 17, 2018 5:26 AM - Ericthegreat: Who really loses here?
Jul 17, 2018 5:30 AM - kenenthk: You could loose a neck if you want to and I could approve delivery
Jul 17, 2018 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Well shit have to go up to the bank tomorrow and get a new card
Jul 17, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you got hacked!
Jul 17, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not fun 
Jul 17, 2018 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Damn they got a SNES 3ds xl on prime day for 350 super tempted
Jul 17, 2018 5:50 AM - kenenthk: 150
Jul 17, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just have no desire for a  3DS and I don't know why.
Jul 17, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Do you still need a flashcard for them these days?
Jul 17, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe tablet has spoiled me
Jul 17, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: I feel you psi but for some reason I'm in love with the SNES edition
Jul 17, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you do Jenenthk but I am not sure 
Jul 17, 2018 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk damn typing
Jul 17, 2018 5:55 AM - kenenthk: Why do all the useless members post in the shitbox where the useful ones 
Jul 17, 2018 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: tired but can't sleep lol
Jul 17, 2018 5:55 AM - kenenthk: My spleens in too much pain to sleep
Jul 17, 2018 5:56 AM - kenenthk: Old hag I work with didnt come to work until 7
Jul 17, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What is wrong with it?
Jul 17, 2018 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like they just remove them?
Jul 17, 2018 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Remove what
Jul 17, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: spleen
Jul 17, 2018 5:58 AM - kenenthk: What's wrong with it is I work my ass off too much
Jul 17, 2018 5:59 AM - kenenthk: While they baby people that dont work
Jul 17, 2018 6:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i cant sleep either, its too hot and im not very tired
Jul 17, 2018 6:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i need to sleep
Jul 17, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Gbsnosleeptemp
Jul 17, 2018 6:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: dont you still have to log into paypal separately though
Jul 17, 2018 6:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you dont need a flashcart for 3ds games just for ds
Jul 17, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: So 3ds has been fully softmodded for roms now
Jul 17, 2018 6:31 AM - kenenthk: And ebay told me the seller already refunded me
Jul 17, 2018 6:37 AM - Lilith Valentine: The 3DS has been fully softmodded for like 2 years now.
Jul 17, 2018 6:38 AM - Lilith Valentine: 3DS flashcarts are dead, literally
Jul 17, 2018 6:41 AM - Joe88: Well I like the flashcarts because its drag and drop
Jul 17, 2018 6:41 AM - Joe88: No need to install shit which is a huge pita on the 3ds due to the garbage speed
Jul 17, 2018 6:44 AM - kenenthk: A huge vita on the 3ds?
Jul 17, 2018 6:47 AM - Joe88: *pain in the ass*
Jul 17, 2018 7:11 AM - T-hug: hey Joe i fixed my switch
Jul 17, 2018 7:11 AM - T-hug: the sx pro dongle is a dud so i used tegrasmash now its all fine
Jul 17, 2018 7:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 17, 2018 9:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Jul 17, 2018 10:24 AM - kenenthk: Lol my ps2 av cables coming from compton
Jul 17, 2018 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Damn wish I would have thought to order my cable from Amazon didnt even think they still stocked them
Jul 17, 2018 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Or had prime on them
Jul 17, 2018 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Jul 17, 2018 2:36 PM - BORTZ: GEHY
Jul 17, 2018 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Heygy
Jul 17, 2018 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Buy a useful fire tablet today for only $29.99
Jul 17, 2018 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: not even the fire HD?
Jul 17, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the $30 one is the shitty normal 7" with garbage specs
Jul 17, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's only $30 with the "Special offers" AKA ads lol
Jul 17, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Fire 8 HD is $50 with ads, which is pretty ok. Still shit specs, but you can't get much better for $50 beyond cheap chinese stuff
Jul 17, 2018 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can hack it to remove special offers though, right?
Jul 17, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not 100% sure. I know some later models actually haven't been hacked/rooted yet
Jul 17, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I haven't looked into it for a few months, so maybe they have now
Jul 17, 2018 4:36 PM - cearp: hd 10 can be rooted, not hd 8 or 7
Jul 17, 2018 4:36 PM - cearp: at least, this was true last month
Jul 17, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh neat, looks like there was something released to remove ads recently https://forum.xda-developers.com/hd8-hd10/development/remove-amazon-lockscreen-ads-adb-t3784848 <
Jul 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Duo8: quick gpu question: is the same gpu from gigabyte worth $25 more than a palit one?
Jul 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that only works for a certain gen though cearp, last I checked anything newer than 2015 couldn't be yet
Jul 17, 2018 4:37 PM - cearp: yeah you can 'replace' the amazon launcher and stuff, and make it quite nice
Jul 17, 2018 4:37 PM - cearp: but still no real root.  no, the latest hd 10 pretty sure can be rooted
Jul 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've never heard of Palit, so probably
Jul 17, 2018 4:37 PM - Duo8: huh palit is supposed to be pretty big
Jul 17, 2018 4:38 PM - Duo8: one of the major manufacturers
Jul 17, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A quick look, apparently it's big in EU, but not elsewhere
Jul 17, 2018 4:38 PM - Duo8: produced the most GPUs in the world last year or something iirc
Jul 17, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kinda doubt that lol
Jul 17, 2018 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, looking more into it, apparently they mostly produce cards for OEM stuff
Jul 17, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In which case I'd spend the extra $25, probably better quality control with other brands
Jul 17, 2018 4:48 PM - Joe88: Ive seen some of their cards, typically low quality
Jul 17, 2018 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Use the fire tablet for reading ads3its a kindle upgrade
Jul 17, 2018 4:54 PM - Duo8: oh wow i was about to go for a colorful or zotac before even
Jul 17, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 Palit is probably fine, the main difference these days is the cooler which you can read up on
Jul 17, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: gtx 1xxx have auto OC and factory OC seems to no longer be a thing
Jul 17, 2018 5:11 PM - Duo8: eh don't really know about coolers myself
Jul 17, 2018 5:11 PM - Duo8: colorful has a 3 fan version lol
Jul 17, 2018 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Funny story the person that hacked into my ebay account was about to buy a zotac card
Jul 17, 2018 5:23 PM - Duo8: what lol
Jul 17, 2018 5:32 PM - kenenthk: My ebay acc5got cracked into
Jul 17, 2018 5:34 PM - Duo8: but why
Jul 17, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T9BuBBibI8
Jul 17, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 but colorful is a cheapo Chinese beans
Jul 17, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Brand
Jul 17, 2018 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Probably someone here I pissed off fuck you psi
Jul 17, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk if it was me I would be ordering you a lot of things like dildo's and lube from ebay lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Chuck-Tingle/e/B00SF2MTYK These I would order you like 200 copies of these lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1517103150/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_taft_p1_i1
Jul 17, 2018 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Some about your daughter psi
Jul 17, 2018 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Sonething
Jul 17, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:23 PM - kenenthk: I don't even think you care about your kids
Jul 17, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's hard to care about people who literally do nothing for you or them selves lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if she was like finishing high school (she is almost 30) or going to school or getting a job or well anything but sucking dick for meth... lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously at this point being a hitman would be higher up on the old opinion scale lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The stepson overdosed to death shooting up pills so yeah super winner there... left 2 kids fatherless super.
Jul 17, 2018 6:27 PM - kenenthk: That's messed up psi
Jul 17, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is.
Jul 17, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but hey I start my new job in 2 days and I couldn't be happier lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Me too your useless ass wont be on here that much
Jul 17, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey didn't you get a job?
Jul 17, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How come your awake during the day? lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My job is 13.5 hours a shift and I get 3 shifts a week so I will be here sometimes  lol
Jul 17, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless I get some overtime, hmmm delicious overtime!
Jul 17, 2018 6:34 PM - kenenthk: I haven't slept at all
Jul 17, 2018 6:34 PM - kenenthk: My bodies been too sore
Jul 17, 2018 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Tell your daughter I'll pay her for nudes
Jul 17, 2018 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/54965646#shipping-tab Bid on this Kenenthk lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: And for my next trick: Being drunk on a week day.
Jul 17, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Depravo 
Jul 17, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: Hey Psio. Am I as old as you yet?
Jul 17, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7gzsq3-wsEE Depravo will this play where you aare?
Jul 17, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: are even sorry lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:37 PM - Coto: dep, was today your birthday?
Jul 17, 2018 7:38 PM - Depravo: 43 today and if my long life has taught me one thing it's that if you don't plug your birthday for two weeks in advance you don't get a birthday thread.
Jul 17, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think yesterday was but I missed saying happy birthday Depravo!
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Coto: i think he said tuesday before
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: No, it's today! You're fine!
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So not too late! lol Happy Birthday Depravo!!!! 
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Coto: happy bday dep
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: And thank you.
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Release the vrtual balloons!!!
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Coto: great to have you around here bud
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Coto: you're one of us. If you ever come to Chile you are welcome to stay at my home, bud.
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would use doves but PETA hates my recovery methods.... lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Happy birthday Dep. May massive tits crush you to death 
Jul 17, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: God, I sound as needy as Trump. I just played 'Happy Birthday to You' on my melodica. Alone. In an empty house.
Jul 17, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would vote for you Depravo
Jul 17, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I voted for Trump so lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:41 PM - Depravo: Tom, I decided years ago that if I could choose the manner of my own death that's how I want to go.
Jul 17, 2018 7:41 PM - Coto: doesn't matter, we die alone, but have a great day.
Jul 17, 2018 7:41 PM - Coto: at least, you have my offer lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to vote for Trump I didn't want Hilarious to win
Jul 17, 2018 7:41 PM - Depravo: Surely that would have been worth it to see Trump sulk?
Jul 17, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo if I could pick I want to die a hero like stopping terrorist or something lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Depravo: Nope, oversized breast asphixiation all the way for me.
Jul 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a choice turd sandwich or giant douch lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:43 PM - Depravo: If I could choose my executioner all the better.
Jul 17, 2018 7:44 PM - Depravo: I know I've said it before but Nadine Jansen. Look her up (but not at work).
Jul 17, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm not Mrs Mellons?
Jul 17, 2018 7:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: DISCORD IS NOT WORKING O_O
Jul 17, 2018 7:45 PM - Coto: to me depravo is still the accordeon what the fuck is this shit guy
Jul 17, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo happy birthday gift Google image search for Mega Jugs lol
Jul 17, 2018 7:47 PM - Coto: is someone doing the bday thread or should I go ahead and do et
Jul 17, 2018 7:48 PM - Coto: ok allahu akbar
Jul 17, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aloha snack bar!
Jul 17, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Admiral Akbar!
Jul 17, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: Allahu Akbar? Do you follow Richard Dawkins on Twitter or something?
Jul 17, 2018 7:58 PM - Coto: Happy Birthdat Depravo
Jul 17, 2018 7:59 PM - Coto: i'd really appreciate that you rename birthdat into Happy Birthday Depravo LOL
Jul 17, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: I wondered about that.
Jul 17, 2018 8:02 PM - Coto: i wonder if you like spastic ink : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5SWc_k_Hmk
Jul 17, 2018 8:02 PM - Coto: that'd be my present
Jul 17, 2018 8:03 PM - Coto: a a fucking bottle of rum or whisky if I weren't that far.
Jul 17, 2018 8:03 PM - Coto: and a *
Jul 17, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: Wait, EOF? Is that how far I've fallen?
Jul 17, 2018 8:05 PM - Coto: I never even do threads so if you feel like it should be moved to Introductions
Jul 17, 2018 8:06 PM - Coto: again that 'd be your second work I feel bad making getting you to work on your own bday thread lol
Jul 17, 2018 8:07 PM - Coto: fucking phone I can't even write accurately.
Jul 17, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: General off topic. It would be terrible to have to remove all the shitty memes from your own birthday thread.
Jul 17, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: Have you seen/read the Amityville Horror?
Jul 17, 2018 8:11 PM - Coto: i think nope
Jul 17, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: It's about a haunted house built on land where the native Americans used to send the sick and the mad to die.
Jul 17, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: That's how I treat the EOF.
Jul 17, 2018 8:12 PM - Coto: haha
Jul 17, 2018 8:13 PM - Coto: i'd rather see the movie anyway
Jul 17, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: The original is actually a pretty scary movie. The book is even scarier.
Jul 17, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: Unlike The Exorcist. The film was scarier than the book.
Jul 17, 2018 8:14 PM - Coto: as scary as 13 yo reports ?
Jul 17, 2018 8:14 PM - Coto: the film was great
Jul 17, 2018 8:14 PM - Coto: mind you it's been more than 12 years since I last saw a horror movie
Jul 17, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: I don't think anything is as scary as Jodie the pig.
Jul 17, 2018 8:15 PM - Coto: but I do think, everything that holds 13 by number is cursed
Jul 17, 2018 8:16 PM - Coto: 2 of my dogs did die at the age of 13 , an ex bday was 13, and a relative did die november 13
Jul 17, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: Depends where you live. Other numbers are unlucky in other parts of the world.
Jul 17, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: It's said the number 13 is unlucky because that's how many people were at Jesus' last supper.
Jul 17, 2018 8:18 PM - Coto: i think the other movie that was cringey, rathen than horror by itself, was jeepers creepers
Jul 17, 2018 8:18 PM - Coto: holy shit these deaths were like 'nope' you couldn't tell to feel pity for them or being actually scared
Jul 17, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: But look at this... https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4b/%C3%9Altima_Cena_-_Da_Vinci_5.jpg/1920px-%C3%9Altima_Cena_-_Da_Vinci_5.jpg
Jul 17, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: "Table for 13, sir?" "No, a table for 26 please but we're all going to sit on the same side"
Jul 17, 2018 8:26 PM - Coto: you got to listen that spastic ink album I copied here
Jul 17, 2018 8:26 PM - Coto: these guys only did 2 albums or so, total geniusses
Jul 17, 2018 8:27 PM - Coto: the drummer is bobby jarzombek, and out of this world drummer
Jul 17, 2018 8:28 PM - Coto: an*
Jul 17, 2018 8:31 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5SWc_k_Hmk here u go again
Jul 17, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: I just ordered Domino's.
Jul 17, 2018 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should have ordered papa Jhons 
Jul 17, 2018 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They have doughnut holes with Caramel inside 
Jul 17, 2018 8:48 PM - Depravo: a) papa johns doesn't exist on my world map
Jul 17, 2018 8:49 PM - Depravo: b) doughnut holes with caramel inside sounds too sweet.
Jul 17, 2018 8:50 PM - Depravo: c) it's Two for Tuesday so I got two 13.5" pizzas for £15
Jul 17, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Obviously I can't eat it all in one sitting but I have breakfast and lunch in the bag.
Jul 17, 2018 9:28 PM - Depravo: I ate one of them.
Jul 17, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: so, i just modded a pokemon silver cartridge with a battery holder
Jul 17, 2018 9:38 PM - migles: it damn works and looks good
Jul 17, 2018 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But will it blend?
Jul 17, 2018 9:42 PM - Oleboy555: so who won the SX Pro giveaway?
Jul 17, 2018 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It hasn't been announced yet
Jul 17, 2018 9:43 PM - Joe88: Soon™
Jul 17, 2018 9:44 PM - Oleboy555: you guys got 1,5 hours left 
Jul 17, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: what does blend tom?
Jul 17, 2018 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, will it blend?
Jul 17, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: what you asking that blends?
Jul 17, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It?
Jul 17, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will it blend?
Jul 17, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 17, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: damn i dont understand, what is it? the word it? or you asking about my pkmn silver?
Jul 17, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpP3rrNoEqo
Jul 17, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: well i dunno :c
Jul 17, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: gbatemp's code insert box is so weird!
Jul 17, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: i mean the yellow one here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tinfoil-title-installer-manager-by-adubbz.511763/
Jul 17, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: damn lost my bid to a gamecube component cable again
Jul 17, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: sold for 200 bucks and something
Jul 17, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: The damn chocolate chip cookie pizza ruined papa johns
Jul 17, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom is happy 
Jul 17, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I lived to see the day. 
Jul 17, 2018 10:19 PM - Oleboy555: why are those cables so expensive??
Jul 17, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the Gamecube didn't support component natively, so the cables have a built-in encoder to support it
Jul 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which makes them more expensive
Jul 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gamecube component cables?
Jul 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, some hackers were able to reverse engineer that encoder, but nobody has made any third party ones really for some reason
Jul 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaDZwj1J18E
Jul 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Migels should use this 
Jul 17, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's nearly as expensive as component cables
Jul 17, 2018 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $150 last I checked
Jul 17, 2018 10:22 PM - Oleboy555: those look awesome
Jul 17, 2018 10:22 PM - Oleboy555: but I just use my wii to play GC
Jul 17, 2018 10:26 PM - Joe88: Didnt someone make an hdmi adapter for $100?
Jul 17, 2018 10:28 PM - Joe88: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2018/04/hardware_review_gamecube_hdmi_adapter_-_gc_video_plug_n_play_3_0
Jul 17, 2018 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but you can fuck up your Gamecube if you accidentally bump it while it's in use lol
Jul 17, 2018 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest problem with those as well is they're all made by hand still (AFAIK, anyways)
Jul 17, 2018 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So takes forever to actually get one
Jul 17, 2018 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why it's not being mass produced, beyond perhaps being too expensive to keep it at $99
Jul 17, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://castlemaniagames.com/shop?olsPage=products%2Fgchd-gamecube-hdmi-adapter-from-eon-gaming
Jul 17, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This thing has programmable options using a universal remote 
Jul 17, 2018 10:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVX81e6Ig-s 
Jul 17, 2018 10:47 PM - blinkzane: Boo
Jul 17, 2018 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 18, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles got kicked in the GameCubes 
Jul 18, 2018 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: There's a different adapter that should be safer called GCHD
Jul 18, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Oh sonic already mentioned it
Jul 18, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Plugs into both ports so it wouldn't budge if you accidentally bumped it
Jul 18, 2018 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Why it needs to be plugged into both ports though idk, maybe that's the only reason
Jul 18, 2018 1:05 AM - Joe88: Thought it was the power port, idk why, probably because the board inside is oversized, added stability
Jul 18, 2018 1:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It also has it's own set of optional features that you can use with a universal remote 
Jul 18, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah like scan lines and crap
Jul 18, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: does anyone like scan lines?
Jul 18, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: just curious
Jul 18, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IRCp6vk_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium like right that instant or just in general or a bad business deal?
Jul 18, 2018 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Scanlines?
Jul 18, 2018 1:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like the screen filters, like HQX and XBRZ 
Jul 18, 2018 1:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Scanlines remind me of my old tv where the lines at the top make it hard to read stuff.
Jul 18, 2018 1:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then it looks like it has a overscan issue 
Jul 18, 2018 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that HD thing has options for adding scan lines and the width and stuff
Jul 18, 2018 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Oh right, it's for audio
Jul 18, 2018 1:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Everything looks warped
Jul 18, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah
Jul 18, 2018 1:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: Which the other one didn't have
Jul 18, 2018 1:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just play snes9x with XBRZ6, Makes stuff baby bottom smooth 
Jul 18, 2018 1:23 AM - Joe88: moving games to a 200GB microsd, this will take a while, only have usb 2.0 readers
Jul 18, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe unless it's some super microsd card USB 2.0 should be faster?
Jul 18, 2018 1:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://a.fsdn.com/con/app/proj/xbrz/screenshots/xBRZ%2022.png 
Jul 18, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the fastest microsd card I have is about 30MB a second
Jul 18, 2018 1:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's how i play snes9x 
Jul 18, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: love xBRZ myself 
Jul 18, 2018 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bye bye pixels 
Jul 18, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fuck those pixels! lol
Jul 18, 2018 1:26 AM - Joe88: getting like 12MB/s
Jul 18, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah most MicroSD cards are about that speed
Jul 18, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I find I can't use xBRZ on my tablet bbuuutttt it's fine at 10 inches HQ still looks fine
Jul 18, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/NiVQkhT
Jul 18, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ultra 4K xXxBRZ
Jul 18, 2018 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't think there is a XBRZ for tablet 
Jul 18, 2018 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/a/TOboBsm
Jul 18, 2018 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There 
Jul 18, 2018 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Baby bottom smooth non pixelated Super Mario 
Jul 18, 2018 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's scaled to X6
Jul 18, 2018 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Way better than HQX4 scale.
Jul 18, 2018 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But on 1080P screen it's too big, need bigger monitor lol.
Jul 18, 2018 1:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The game image gets cropped out from the emulator window when is unscaled so I have to force scaling to see everything 
Jul 18, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah you can use it on retroarch but it's gpu or could hard not sure what one but yeah lol
Jul 18, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: had to blow it up on my tablet lol 2K res
Jul 18, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh I didn't know that.
Jul 18, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Imagine XBRZ on wii homebrew Lol 
Jul 18, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It would not even run at full speed
Jul 18, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: no not at all lol
Jul 18, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/fbe72e4f my tablet res is weird is that 2K?
Jul 18, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it's more than 1080 but what is it.... lol
Jul 18, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Digital Cinema Initiatives (DCI) defines 2K resolution standard as 2048×1080.
Jul 18, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so better than 2K neat? lol
Jul 18, 2018 1:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Game compilations need to start using Xbrz 
Jul 18, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For the new systems they should have the options at least
Jul 18, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Homebrew shouldn't be so much better than the pay options lol
Jul 18, 2018 1:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They use cheap means and expect more people to buy it at high price
Jul 18, 2018 1:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Meanwhile free stuff is way better.
Jul 18, 2018 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only that Super Analogue NT is probably great buy option
Jul 18, 2018 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also M2 game ports of sega games is also best option.
Jul 18, 2018 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Instead people keep licensing their compilation games to other devs instead of making them their self
Jul 18, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That analog nt is awesome but so expensive 
Jul 18, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want a Super Nintendo Mini or classic what ever it's called and hack that
Jul 18, 2018 2:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The SNES NT is less expensive than the NES one 
Jul 18, 2018 2:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can get one of those with a SNES flashcart and have better looking snes games than snes classic
Jul 18, 2018 2:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_OW_t9RXEM
Jul 18, 2018 2:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 19, 2018)

Jul 18, 2018 1:26 PM - Duo8: wow nothing since 9am
Jul 18, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, my 40mhz 386 is coming in today, and my compact flash adapter and such. Just have to wait for the Molex to 4 pin floppy cable to come in tomorrow so I can actually, finally use my 386 PC
Jul 18, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2018 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...I just hope the BIOS will recognize the 386 without issue lol
Jul 18, 2018 3:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom Bond, computer genius at large 
Jul 18, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, PC will boo
Jul 18, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: t
Jul 18, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But still running at 25mhz...lol
Jul 18, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Attempting to dump the BIOS now
Jul 18, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Current BIOS lets me choose between 8mhz and 25mhz for the CPU frequency, gonna see if I can edit it and add in 40mhz
Jul 18, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might have to wait until I get my CF adapter all setup though by the looks of it, seems the BIOS might be a tad to big to dump on a floppy
Jul 18, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: dumpat
Jul 18, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oops, wrong keyboard 
Jul 18, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's just maxing out the floppy, not enough space to dump everything it seems
Jul 18, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's also possible I might need to replace the 50mhz quartz oscillator with something faster, maybe 80mhz, but not sure on that one
Jul 18, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I really think it's just a matter of setting the BIOS
Jul 18, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was able to upgrade the VRAM on the thing from 256 to 512kb though, I pulled a couple 20 pin DRAM chips from that ISA co-processor thing which worked, a whole 128kb each 
Jul 18, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom is that your password
Jul 18, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Note: answering no would seem suspicious
Jul 18, 2018 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's the name of the BIOS dumper I was using lol
Jul 18, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh OK, so it's your password then 
Jul 18, 2018 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/dragon-marked-for-death-official-trailer-reveal-coming-to-nintendo-switch-this-winter.510454/
Jul 18, 2018 9:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just gonna leave this here hoping more people will see 
Jul 19, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 13.5 hour shift  lol
Jul 19, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I searched soooo many purses, only seen one dildo and found like 2 knives so that's nice! lol
Jul 19, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.megamillions.com/ Damn almost half a billion dollars lol
Jul 19, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yeah I hang out with Bill Gates... he called me poor ...." lol
Jul 19, 2018 2:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why are you searching for purses 
Jul 19, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not searching for searching in lol
Jul 19, 2018 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: weapons only everything else is not a concern at this point
Jul 19, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone has to walk through a metal detector and have any bags searched by hand unless they have a Pace maker then hand search only


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 20, 2018)

Jul 19, 2018 4:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then why you telling us you found a dildo, that's NSFW 
Jul 19, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Total officers found a lot of knives not sure about guns hmm might ask in a few hours when I go back in lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic I am not sure why she had one but meh searching purses I figured it was only a matter of time lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could not have guessed it would be day one.
Jul 19, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well it is me so yeah I guess lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also thank God for wearing gloves lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't need no herpititusaids
Jul 19, 2018 4:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 19, 2018 4:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 19, 2018 4:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Go back to talking about video games. 
Jul 19, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't get to play any video games today lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You played find the knife 
Jul 19, 2018 4:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You found 2 of them.
Jul 19, 2018 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also some weird weapons a tactical pen and a weird glass breaking device but those where fine not like really offense related
Jul 19, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The local news paper took a lot of pictures of me and the other guard lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: some staged stuff so we should look awesome lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:16 AM - Dionicio3: Yesterday there was almost no activity here lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's a tactical pen O_O
Jul 19, 2018 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: For strategy games?
Jul 19, 2018 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's metal and reinforced and grippy for hurting poeple lol
Jul 19, 2018 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Defense-Survival-Military-Police/dp/B06X15GHF9
Jul 19, 2018 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sort of like that lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:01 AM - kenenthk: I had to call security tonight some homeless dude was trying to get into our buildings
Jul 19, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds like fun kenenthk lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Scared the shit out of me dude was in shape also
Jul 19, 2018 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well to be fair to homeless people living on the streets is rough
Jul 19, 2018 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/07/walmart-may-launch-a-video-streaming-service-to-battle-netflix-amazon/?amp=1
Jul 19, 2018 5:27 AM - kenenthk: Yeah we both said the same thing he didn't look violent but were no hotel
Jul 19, 2018 5:28 AM - kenenthk: Lol I heard an ad on the radio saying Walmart was cheaper then Amazon kinda true
Jul 19, 2018 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Faded Glory the movie about shirts gone wrong in a world with no pants!
Jul 19, 2018 5:29 AM - kenenthk: But ama has better options
Jul 19, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I refuse to buy from Walmart if at all possible
Jul 19, 2018 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just feel like they are anti employee to the extreme
Jul 19, 2018 5:30 AM - kenenthk: Walmart is actually pretty nice when it comes to returns
Jul 19, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh as a consumer Walmart s fantastic
Jul 19, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: as an employee they suck sooo much
Jul 19, 2018 5:30 AM - kenenthk: They refund you first before they get the item back
Jul 19, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: I used to scam them all the time
Jul 19, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I scammed them one time returned a PS3 controller to get the new dual shock 3 or what ever lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the none shock PS3 controller would be rare though
Jul 19, 2018 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: only the launch models had it?
Jul 19, 2018 5:35 AM - kenenthk: I use to tell them I got the wrong item all the time to get something new lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Psi the non joystick ps1 controller isnt even rare lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: no the none force feedback PS3 controller from when Sony said they couldn't do it for tech reasons but really they just didn't want to pay lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but like a month later they said "oh we figured it out.."
Jul 19, 2018 5:42 AM - kenenthk: That's any cooperation
Jul 19, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember MS and Nintendo just pad up lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 was too expensive to build lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: paid
Jul 19, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/KGtAHoD
Jul 19, 2018 5:52 AM - kenenthk: Dont you work tomorrow
Jul 19, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: in like 5 hours lol
Jul 19, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: another 13.5 hours shift
Jul 19, 2018 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then like 2 more I think this week but I get one day off I think
Jul 19, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's not physically demanding work I'm in air conditioning and the hardest part is standing for 13 hours lol
Jul 19, 2018 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I sit down for lunch lol
Jul 19, 2018 6:04 AM - kenenthk: Kind of want to see the aquaman movie
Jul 19, 2018 6:05 AM - kenenthk: https://movieweb.com/aquaman-movie-poster-negative-response-online/
Jul 19, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aquaman Fish Whisperer
Jul 19, 2018 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Aquaman touches under age fishling
Jul 19, 2018 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aquaman in Broke back Fish Mountain
Jul 19, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Go to bed
Jul 19, 2018 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZ6XxEfDU
Jul 19, 2018 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah gotta get at least a nap lol
Jul 19, 2018 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Fag
Jul 19, 2018 6:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 3 AM O_O
Jul 19, 2018 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Jul 19, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: its 3am in the mornin
Jul 19, 2018 8:45 AM - T-hug: Put my key in the door There's bodies layin' all of the floor and
Jul 19, 2018 5:35 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/MU0-UnyeArk
Jul 19, 2018 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: This video contains content from Fox, who has blocked it on copyright grounds
Jul 19, 2018 6:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey you foxes, don't hack our youtubes, we need videos. 
Jul 19, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: :vulpes:
Jul 19, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck
Jul 19, 2018 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 19, 2018 6:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FOX O_O
Jul 19, 2018 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: FUX
Jul 19, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: (>(>O_O)>
Jul 19, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck
Jul 19, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: (>^ _ ^(>O _ O)>
Jul 19, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: damn ebay changed layout
Jul 19, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: i am now confused
Jul 19, 2018 8:40 PM - DinohScene: :dino:
Jul 19, 2018 8:40 PM - DinohScene: why isn't this a thing yet :c
Jul 19, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: :tom:
Jul 19, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 19, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom the cat from tom and jerry :creep;
Jul 19, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where is my emote O_O
Jul 19, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hate you emote codes 
Jul 19, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Make my life easier and have a toolbox shoutbox o_o
Jul 19, 2018 9:08 PM - Voxel: Or, you could just memorize them ;-)
Jul 19, 2018 9:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: * INSERT MEME HERE *
Jul 19, 2018 9:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ain't nobody got time for that 
Jul 19, 2018 9:19 PM - Voxel: Lol
Jul 19, 2018 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew. After a good 5 hours worth of troubleshooting, downloading various tools, writing and rewriting floppies a good 50 times, and 2 DOS 6.22 installations, I've finally got my damn 386 PC somewhat usable lol
Jul 19, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took me a good 3 worth of fucking around to get OnTrack Disk Manager to actually stick to the CF card I'm using
Jul 19, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd go through the install just fine, I'd boot it so it'd use the custom BIOS overwrite for the HDD parameters and such, but it would never get past that point
Jul 19, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought maybe the CF card was bad, but after switching between 3-4 different versions, I got everything fucking working lol
Jul 19, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to use a WD version of what was basically the same tool
Jul 19, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my Soundblaster 16 today, set that all up
Jul 19, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then like half an hour ago, I was clearing up some folders and such...and I deltree'd the fucking C: drive 
Jul 19, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried to undelete as much as possible, but couldn't get a working DOS, so I had to reinstall DOS and the SB16 drivers and such all over again lol
Jul 19, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But thankfully that took like no time at all cuz I had all the shit all ready
Jul 19, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried to get the ethernet card it has in it working, but I think the card might be dead so couldn't get network stuff so I could easily transfer games and such
Jul 19, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I've got a CF to USB adapter coming Saturday, and I'll just transfer all the shit then
Jul 19, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And thus ends this episode of "Tom fucks with a shitty Dell 386"
Jul 19, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never even finished dumping the BIOS so I could see if I could get 40mhz out of that AMD 386 
Jul 20, 2018 1:42 AM - Coto: my only debuggers is some online ARM disassembler, GCC ARM dumps and the actual register contents of the NDS lol
Jul 20, 2018 1:44 AM - Coto: i've come to believe that ARM is dangerously easy to learn, where complexity increases by building very symple RISC instructions
Jul 20, 2018 1:45 AM - Coto: on the other hand, CISC such as MIPS is a bit more difficult to understand, but there is more detailed opcodes, so code density is a bit lower, and you can understand better re'ing
Jul 20, 2018 1:46 AM - Coto: and I just found gbaemu4ds misuses the irq handler to handle swi exceptions, well i cant blame ichfly he is genius
Jul 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Coto: and I think ARM allows to use either vectors at 0xffff0000 or 0x00000000 by design (means the minimal 32 byte vector memory) at ONE of these. It's just ninty decided to glue bios ROM to default 0xffff0000, thus leaving unused the default ARM vectors, and thanks to that we have gba emus in DS
Jul 20, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So awesome  I love my job lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your job involved looking inside purses. 
Jul 20, 2018 2:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You may not be invited to people's houses cause they may think you invade privacy 
Jul 20, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so I get to do it all day long love it lol
Jul 20, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: now if these leg cramps would stop... lol was sleeping but standing for 27 hours in 2 days has it's down side lol
Jul 20, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but not enough to stop me!!!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 21, 2018)

Jul 20, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: So this entire time I thought my wiiu broke turns out I just needed a new charging cable go figure
Jul 20, 2018 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Now I can play Mario maker again yay
Jul 20, 2018 5:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Meanwhile 
Jul 20, 2018 6:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: Stab people
Jul 20, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: U suck
Jul 20, 2018 9:27 AM - kenenthk: Apparently you can softmod a ps1
Jul 20, 2018 10:21 AM - Lilith Valentine: Actually I prefer to lick
Jul 20, 2018 10:21 AM - gnmmarechal: lol
Jul 20, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: lilith! marry me!
Jul 20, 2018 10:45 AM - Lilith Valentine: But I already have my wafie in waiting
Jul 20, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: i marry her too
Jul 20, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: to be with you
Jul 20, 2018 10:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: But she's also a lesbian
Jul 20, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: its ok
Jul 20, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: she can see lesbian porn with me, and check the girls in the beach playing voyleyball
Jul 20, 2018 10:59 AM - kenenthk: It's cool migles is also a lesbian
Jul 20, 2018 11:13 AM - Lilith Valentine: *thinking in lesbian*
Jul 20, 2018 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Why are all the psp batteries on Amazon are rated to be poop
Jul 20, 2018 11:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: Because they are almost always going to be cheap Chinese knockoffs
Jul 20, 2018 11:57 AM - GamerzHell9137: I thought the rules say we can only talk in English, not Lesbianism
Jul 20, 2018 12:37 PM - kenenthk: I'm at the dmv 1hr 40 min wait
Jul 20, 2018 1:04 PM - mthrnite: sounds like a job for GAMEBOY MICRO!
Jul 20, 2018 1:06 PM - mthrnite: nintendo should reissue that, chrissakes, it was the best piece of gaming hardware they ever produced.
Jul 20, 2018 1:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: Gameboy micro is best smol waifu
Jul 20, 2018 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Low production scalpers rejoice
Jul 20, 2018 1:17 PM - Riyaz: the micro was the first gba console i owned, wish i could find one for cheap
Jul 20, 2018 1:17 PM - Lilith Valentine: I actually have a Micro and it's actually one of my personal favorite versions of the GBA
Jul 20, 2018 1:17 PM - Lilith Valentine: Mostly because it's small enough to fit pretty much anywhere, even in a butt
Jul 20, 2018 1:17 PM - mthrnite: I keep mine charged and ready at all times.
Jul 20, 2018 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: An interesting note, I left mine off charge for three years (because the charger broke) and it still held a charge
Jul 20, 2018 1:18 PM - mthrnite: "this was your father's micro, he hid this uncomfortable piece of metal up his ass for 3 years"
Jul 20, 2018 1:18 PM - Riyaz: i will buy a micro one day
Jul 20, 2018 1:18 PM - Riyaz: when i have money lmao
Jul 20, 2018 1:19 PM - Riyaz: atleast i have the revo k101+ for now
Jul 20, 2018 1:19 PM - Lilith Valentine: I actually just bought an EZ Omega for my micro
Jul 20, 2018 1:20 PM - Riyaz: nice
Jul 20, 2018 1:22 PM - Lilith Valentine: Next week I am buying the EZ-Flash REFORM as well. I just plan on buying all the flashcarts on the market while they are still affordable.
Jul 20, 2018 1:23 PM - mthrnite: my G6 Flash is still going strong, thankfully
Jul 20, 2018 1:23 PM - Riyaz: i actually also need to buy a link cable
Jul 20, 2018 1:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: My M3 Real died due to some complication in testing
Jul 20, 2018 1:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: The M3 scene will always hold a special place in my heart. Right to the spot where I store my pride for being blacklisted by the M3 Team
Jul 20, 2018 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 1:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: next to*
Jul 20, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still love my M3 simply even if it's an R4 clone lol
Jul 20, 2018 1:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: I never had a Simply, just the Real
Jul 20, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky! lol
Jul 20, 2018 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's was great the only issue I had with the simply was that 2GB limit
Jul 20, 2018 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: always wanted like 16 or something lol
Jul 20, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dragon Quest IX was like huge and ate up a lot of space lol
Jul 20, 2018 1:36 PM - Lilith Valentine: I know that feel, Wood R4 was so amazing that I bought an R4 just to use it.
Jul 20, 2018 1:40 PM - Joe88: Had the m3 real perfect bundle
Jul 20, 2018 1:49 PM - Lilith Valentine: Same! And it was perfect
Jul 20, 2018 1:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 20, 2018 1:52 PM - kenenthk: I feel fucking stupid waited an hour to renew my tags and a worker tells me an hour later I could've just done it on the kiask
Jul 20, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always check those kiosk things, there is usually free gum under them!
Jul 20, 2018 2:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes, free gum. That someone already chewed up from long time ago 
Jul 20, 2018 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Worker guy wouldn't let me play with it
Jul 20, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic that just means it was good gum! ABC!
Jul 20, 2018 2:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or that someone chewed it, and stuck it under a table or desk 
Jul 20, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GameStar-network-adapter-for-PS2-with-1-TB-SATA-HARD-DISK-INSTALLED-100-games-8MB/32808409492.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.23.40811dc2ky8RNJ&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201
Jul 20, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Awesome! lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You want to buy a ps2 in 2018 
Jul 20, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh I already have 3
Jul 20, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but the whole idea for under 100 bucks the adapter the hard drive the free MCboot card all in one package is cool.
Jul 20, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although mine is the IDE adapter (but the Networking works on it soooo that's a thing...) and mine is only 400GB's not 1TB.... it is tempting lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I just emulate it lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-McBoot-32MB-Memory-Card-for-PS2-FMCB-Memory-Card-v1-953/32822315127.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.28f87eacBgo07s&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_2&algo
Jul 20, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: ;_;
Jul 20, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: a guy outbid me in ebay and again i felt for i must screw that guy
Jul 20, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: *i felt for it
Jul 20, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: now i did bid too much, hope i don't win
Jul 20, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles so your just driving up prices and helping random people make money?
Jul 20, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: yeah i wanted the card
Jul 20, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: but i was initially having a max price for it
Jul 20, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: the price since then went up like crazy, and i felt for "i can pay 5 bucks more than that price"
Jul 20, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What kind of card?
Jul 20, 2018 2:30 PM - migles: the one with the usb port for the gamecube
Jul 20, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhhh lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-ATMEGA8L-8AU-IC-in-the-board-for-game-cube-2-0/32617743008.html?spm=2114.search0104.0.0.28f87eacBgo07s
Jul 20, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: yeah i initially tought in giving max 20 bucks for it, it was worth it
Jul 20, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get this and burn some memory card manager software thingy lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:31 PM - migles: that's a xeno chip
Jul 20, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: i have a wii psio, but needing the wii to manage the saves, it would make it much simplier a usb wire to the pc
Jul 20, 2018 2:32 PM - migles: also, the wii memory card manager GUI sucks as hell
Jul 20, 2018 2:33 PM - migles: i wll get a sd media launcher later
Jul 20, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the Wii get the homebew FileManager
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Much much much better lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: i am using that one psio, it sucks
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://wiibrew.org/wiki/WiiXplorer
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: this one http://wiibrew.org/wiki/GCMM
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your using WiiXploder?
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: hooo
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: wiixploader can do that?
Jul 20, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh get the one I linked  lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty sure it can... but let me check lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: didn't knew it had that function lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't tell for sure, but try it out and see it could make things super easy if it does.
Jul 20, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: the thing is, memor32 for the ps2 made everything so easy for me
Jul 20, 2018 2:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ebay is becoming a bad place Migles, I can't even buy mario kart 
Jul 20, 2018 2:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes I just said that
Jul 20, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: how so?
Jul 20, 2018 2:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean jeez, I ordered it like 5 days ago and still no order confirmation
Jul 20, 2018 2:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bad ebay 
Jul 20, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: lol, but that ain0t ebay business, its the damn seller
Jul 20, 2018 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Psi do things for me
Jul 20, 2018 2:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And ebay should get on their case o_o
Jul 20, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk just steal someones credit card at the hospital 
Jul 20, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have it mailed to a empty house 
Jul 20, 2018 2:42 PM - kenenthk: I would if it weren't for damn cameras
Jul 20, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Ebay actually has 0 toler5for bs
Jul 20, 2018 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Tolerance
Jul 20, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your supposed to hold it up to the camera then flip it off!
Jul 20, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch the security guy spit out his coffee then get super pissed off lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:43 PM - kenenthk: I was amazed  how quick they helped solve my issue when I was getting scammed
Jul 20, 2018 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Security at our hospital are actually super cool people
Jul 20, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I know I try 110% to get along with everyone 
Jul 20, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But last night some woman had a small arsenal in her purse and got mad because we made her take it to her car  such anger much hatred lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like who comes to a hospital with multiple weapons...
Jul 20, 2018 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Murica
Jul 20, 2018 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Fucking tyrant asshole
Jul 20, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk true I guess
Jul 20, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If she had a couple of more I would have called her Neo from the Matrix lol
Jul 20, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y70vcs3oV14
Jul 20, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Is Ken buying drugs? It sounds like he's buying drugs
Jul 20, 2018 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F18UzNiDLa0
Jul 20, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did somebody say Hidden gems! lol
Jul 20, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: is that what you guys call to kenenths dad balls?
Jul 20, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol dad balls?
Jul 20, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pibsRczOOD0
Jul 20, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqAO5sU76vU
Jul 20, 2018 4:09 PM - kenenthk: I'm tempted to call into work on my personal day just to fuck with my manager
Jul 20, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol is she hot
Jul 20, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Jul 20, 2018 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Hell no
Jul 20, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should just call in and be like "Hey I just wanted to call you.... I missed you...." lol
Jul 20, 2018 4:11 PM - kenenthk: I do like that we have a little mix of every culture where I work
Jul 20, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you could get a raise!
Jul 20, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I always enjoy being around like all kinds of people 
Jul 20, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda gets boring if it's all any one race 
Jul 20, 2018 4:12 PM - kenenthk: I once said I hate eve and someone said at least you arent prejudice
Jul 20, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like no one has new food recipes or concepts to share if everyone is all the same lol
Jul 20, 2018 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Everyone
Jul 20, 2018 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Hell nah Hitler was right
Jul 20, 2018 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Our supervisors are Spanish so whenever I see them slacking I look at them and shout undaleigh!
Jul 20, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh lord lol
Jul 20, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/okpCrt8
Jul 20, 2018 4:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, try 99% to get along with people 
Jul 20, 2018 4:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See if you notice a change.
Jul 20, 2018 4:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you don't, then you been working too hard for no reason 
Jul 20, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's honestly a customer service position with protection thrown in 
Jul 20, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus who doesn't like wearing guns and ammo  lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/909p47/look_ma_no_hands/
Jul 20, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LMHUkgo.gifv supposedly a sewer main exploding lol if so I shouldn't laugh.... but damn it poo is funny!
Jul 20, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Better try 98% then 
Jul 20, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now only we can use 110% of our brain power 
Jul 20, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6DX9FIP.gifv Don't try this at home, this man is an expert! lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' tempered glass
Jul 20, 2018 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom 
Jul 20, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I read about your SD booting issues, did it worked?
Jul 20, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MArGjVWwDo I hope they make a part 2 of this... lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:36 PM - Duo8: my adventures of being a cheapstake continues
Jul 20, 2018 5:36 PM - Duo8: last episode: used ddr3 and dumped mining GPU
Jul 20, 2018 5:37 PM - Duo8: now looking for a cheap controller because wooow both my DS3s are dead
Jul 20, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/therewasanattempt/ lol this whole page
Jul 20, 2018 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I got everything working and such lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Transferred a few games that'd fit on a floppy today, gotta wait until my CF to USB adapter comes in tomorrow so I can transfer everything
Jul 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I it well it ha to be faster than old old ide?
Jul 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like I'm going to have to replace the 50mhz quartz oscillator if I want to get my 40mhz 386 running full speed 
Jul 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they use IDE back then... I can't remember lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's IDE Lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ok so post controller cards lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah thankfully lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember before IDE you had to set cylender size and stuff and one hard drive couldn't just be tossed in new machine without the same exact card
Jul 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had to do it with this one lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No auto detect and such
Jul 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you could swap cards but had to reformat lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was my initial issue, have to use Ontrack to trick the BIOS into recognizing all 4GB lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.philscomputerlab.com/ontrack-disk-manager.html <
Jul 20, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but booting is almost instant?
Jul 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: curious about that lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it takes maybe 15-20 seconds total
Jul 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's gotta check memory, then run all my autoexec stuff 
Jul 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shit that's lightning lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my SoundBlaster 16  yesterday, which sounds nice
Jul 20, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't have the coveted OPL-3 Yamaha chip on it, but that's ok lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: back then you would have been the envy of everyone on the planet lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they make clones of that chip now Tom?
Jul 20, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta pickup a 3.5 audio cable so I can run it from the SB16 to my speakers, atm just using my headphones lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.serdashop.com/OPL3LPT < there's this, that goes right into the Parallel port
Jul 20, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But $60, so ehh
Jul 20, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 or 3 sound blasters here a 16 a live platinum and x fi lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say skip it most games didn't support it anyway? I think? lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just stick to PC speaker lol
Jul 20, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A ton of games support OPL3, but most of them I probably couldn't play at all 
Jul 20, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PC speaker in this thing is fucking loud as fuck
Jul 20, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you can hear it from the basement 
Jul 20, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNbGa05dfg
Jul 20, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol play those games!
Jul 20, 2018 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna put the OG Warcraft on this thing, see how that works lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Found a way to mount ISOs as a virtual disc drive in DOS, which was fancy lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: how the hell is that possible with a piezo buzzer
Jul 20, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's actually not terrible but most games sound like complete shit with pc speaker, it just hurts to listen to
Jul 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: piezo buzzers were never meant for this purpose, they were meant for like alarms and stuff like that
Jul 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you try to make actual music with nothing but beeps it sounds bad
Jul 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they're typically really loud
Jul 20, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: and don't really have a volume slider
Jul 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Duo8: hey apple managed to make it sounds like a click
Jul 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine just has a "high" and "low" option in the BIOS for volume 
Jul 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No fancy slider or knob or anything lo
Jul 20, 2018 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Jul 20, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you had to install a variable resiser lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: drill a ho!e and put a a knob in 
Jul 20, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: then just set it for high and turn it down to taste
Jul 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mods of the ancient past lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably just pull the lock from the front and put it there lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eh true lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But can't be bothered lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: external speakers easier via ound blaster lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sound blaster even lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/amd-threadripper-pricing-hits-new-low-ahead-of-next-gen-cpu-launch/
Jul 20, 2018 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm tax return I might build a thread ripper 2 lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Screw Tom and his 386 slowness that's probably can't run Crysis  lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 20, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember seeing games on the 386 in VGA back then it seemed amazing lol looking back it's like hard to imagine how far tech has come
Jul 20, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16Mhz 32bit then 4,000Mhz 64 bit 16 cores 32 threds now.... and video cards would be impossible to even describe back then
Jul 20, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Yeah, my video card has 8GB of RAM and 2400 cores!"
Jul 20, 2018 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "The fuck is a core?" -90s man
Jul 20, 2018 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/273837-amds-zen-2-will-offer-higher-core-counts-major-ipc-gains-report
Jul 20, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom back then with the hardware now they would assume we had much better AI by now
Jul 20, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like Cortana AI from the game not the Windows one lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "As it turns out, proper AI needs a lot of processing power" "But you have 32 cores! That's like 32 separate PCs!" "yeah, but we need more lol"
Jul 20, 2018 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, if we showed someone from the 80s and 90s the fastest Super computer, they'd probably shit themselves lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Yeah it's got 200 petaflops of processing power, and 250 petabytes of storage!"
Jul 20, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "The fuck is a petaflop?" - 90s man
Jul 20, 2018 6:30 PM - Duo8: jigabytes
Jul 20, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it was theoretical back then lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:31 PM - Duo8: imagine bringing a gaming PC from 2018 back to 1995
Jul 20, 2018 6:31 PM - Duo8: the LEDs will probably blind people
Jul 20, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quantum chips would totally be pure science fiction
Jul 20, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, just fucking show them a 256GB msd card lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "This has more storage than that warehouse of HDDs"
Jul 20, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RGB would totally have clashed with all the wood grain and you could tell poeple it's from Japan they would buy it lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, "woodgrain". 90% of 90s PCs were basically disgusting beige lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just imagine what things will be like in 30 more years lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh no Tom I meant the rest of the house and stuff lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We had wood panel on our walls and fake wood panel on TVs and even some cars... wood for days! lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it was a dark time... lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: we played with toys that could kill us and we liked it! lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you walked 20 miles to school in 8 feet of snow!
Jul 20, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With no shoes!
Jul 20, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And socks were a luxury!
Jul 20, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: Luxury!
Jul 20, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue7wM0QC5LE
Jul 20, 2018 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo hey 
Jul 20, 2018 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So psi, what's your favorite thing to cook?
Jul 20, 2018 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meth, probably
Jul 20, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 20, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I knew how and I knew people who would pay the money to buy it... maybe? lol
Jul 20, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if it's food I love my well what I could call a "chop steak" basically just a giant hamburger with grilled onions and mushrooms with a weird gravy I invented 
Jul 20, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, brown gravy mix, and water and corn starch and black pepper.)
Jul 20, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife claims I need to like start bottling that gravy lol
Jul 20, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Favorite thing to cook 
Jul 20, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or turkey... a good turkey is also nice 
Jul 20, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Sv5Ok1b.jpg I made this last Thanksgiving and it was amazing 
Jul 20, 2018 7:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You shoving stuff up turkey butt 
Jul 20, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onions carrots and celery lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You shoving FOOD up the turkey butt 
Jul 20, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It tastes good that way  lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That turkey was so moist and tender everyone in my family raved over it... made me write the recipe down lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You supposed to clean the turkey, not full it with food 
Jul 20, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/sage-and-garlic-roast-turkey/ac53bb4f-48b1-4804-8d67-4620f33e88ab
Jul 20, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the recipe I used lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Turkey with apples 
Jul 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I usually have apple cider with thanksgiving, not actual apples with turkey 
Jul 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah... I would think a ham would be more apple compatible lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cider sounds great... kind of want some now lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually hungry for anything... kind of dinner time for me then have to get ready for the morning lol 13.5 hours tomorrow then a 12 hour shift on Saturday or something lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn tomorrow is sat sunday is 12 hours lol
Jul 20, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I get Monday off to sit and relax maybe lol
Jul 20, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/im-PLK7ePhQ
Jul 20, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epRrweF8VK0
Jul 20, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2001/10/02/time_claims_1gb_ram_pc/
Jul 20, 2018 9:34 PM - migles: psio
Jul 20, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: daddy psio?
Jul 20, 2018 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi's busy making meth 
Jul 20, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Hes working
Jul 20, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: damn
Jul 20, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: wanted to see if he would buy me that half a gigabyte china gamecube memory card
Jul 20, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: hey tom
Jul 20, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: does a wii key fusion replaces the drive in a gamecube? or i can continue using official discs?
Jul 20, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Why would he buy you anything when all his money goes to goodwill lol
Jul 20, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It replaces the drive entirely IIRC
Jul 20, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: aww sad
Jul 20, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: tom, i only find official 1019 blocks gamecube cards for 20 bucks, this is the normal price? seems high ;c
Jul 20, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: i kinda wanted that half a giga china card, but am scared of corruption lol
Jul 20, 2018 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: iunno, I haven't bought a GC memory card in years
Jul 20, 2018 10:35 PM - migles: sadly ali express there are no reviews lol
Jul 20, 2018 10:40 PM - kenenthk: I wanna get panda Express
Jul 20, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it's probably fine to be honest, flash memory even the cheap stuff has gotten waaaayyy better since the PS2 and GameCube era.
Jul 20, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back then yeah cards where pretty shit but now even the shit ones are decent lol
Jul 20, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkYKjbpAhNw
Jul 20, 2018 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Go tow pork psi
Jul 20, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 20, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if I knew what that meant  lol
Jul 20, 2018 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Go to work
Jul 21, 2018 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Frisco burger at hardee is pretty good
Jul 21, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Frisco burger what's it got?
Jul 21, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: show me what you got!
Jul 21, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hardees.com/company/releases/hardees-unveils-the-new-frisco-thickburger
Jul 21, 2018 12:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: My mom just got me some super crunchy potato chips 
Jul 21, 2018 12:04 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Jul 21, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com
Jul 21, 2018 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Sourdough bun bacon mayo tamato
Jul 21, 2018 12:06 AM - kenenthk: How old are you sonic sngel?
Jul 21, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like my first wife's vagina
Jul 21, 2018 12:07 AM - kenenthk: And you're daughters
Jul 21, 2018 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Your even
Jul 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Is she single yet
Jul 21, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe for like 15 minutes but you need cash for gash lol (kidding)
Jul 21, 2018 12:13 AM - kenenthk: I could start calling you dad while she calls me daddy
Jul 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you like your STDs in groups or just one at a time? lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:14 AM - kenenthk: Dont you hate it when girls wear rings on their left ring finger
Jul 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Coto: psio : 1 - kenenthk : 0
Jul 21, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol usually you pawn that 
Jul 21, 2018 12:15 AM - kenenthk: I mean psi just said his daughter has an STDs so I'm not really sure who won
Jul 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Coto: now I am always asking myself why the standard C++ library is called STD anyway
Jul 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Coto: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+STD+used+for+in+C%2B%2B%3F
Jul 21, 2018 12:17 AM - kenenthk: At least Coto never had to worry about catching an STD
Jul 21, 2018 12:18 AM - Coto: well I don't go on picking whores , not on purpose
Jul 21, 2018 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Psi Coto called your daughter a whore
Jul 21, 2018 12:19 AM - Coto: I would never do that
Jul 21, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: iotream was always weird to me in fact a lot of programming conventions annoy the fuck out of me
Jul 21, 2018 12:20 AM - kenenthk: If I got 60 bucks and a wheres vagina doesn't look infected shes getting my 60 dollars
Jul 21, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like I feel with modern CPUs and RAM that programming could be a lot more natural language
Jul 21, 2018 12:20 AM - kenenthk: Whores
Jul 21, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:20 AM - Coto: yeah, it's just the C++ way of accessing file handles
Jul 21, 2018 12:20 AM - kenenthk: Fucking samsung keyboard
Jul 21, 2018 12:21 AM - Coto: because it's easier to read "file handle" than fucking writing fopen, fread, fwrite, fclose, since that is from like 1970
Jul 21, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes and I feel like if the language was more natural it would have less errors
Jul 21, 2018 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi easiest way to ftp to shield
Jul 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Coto: thing is, C was on its own. Once you get to understand C++, everything nowadays is built upon such naming conventions
Jul 21, 2018 12:24 AM - Coto: C helps to understand assembly better, but it doesn't replace C++ as you need to reinvent the wheel for "standard" stuff such as string parsing
Jul 21, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Donload FTP Server by Olive Tree then connect with filezilla on your PC
Jul 21, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it works great
Jul 21, 2018 12:25 AM - kenenthk: So if I connect an external HD can I get it to download updates to instead of internal storage
Jul 21, 2018 12:25 AM - Coto: but at the same time C++ is a mess on the memory management side
Jul 21, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: in fact install that on your phones and tablets too makes moving files easy
Jul 21, 2018 12:26 AM - Coto: if you use entirely std calls, every object constructor, destructor is handled by the garbage collector
Jul 21, 2018 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Stop nerding out coto
Jul 21, 2018 12:26 AM - Coto: but if you don't (aka, use the C++ alone), you need to keep track of everything at hand
Jul 21, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: just store everything in string tables lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:27 AM - Coto: when I ported C++11 to DS, I found a great thing to use std:: stuff
Jul 21, 2018 12:29 AM - kenenthk: Yes use std
Jul 21, 2018 12:29 AM - kenenthk: Just like psis daughter
Jul 21, 2018 12:29 AM - Coto: xd
Jul 21, 2018 12:30 AM - Coto: hah you better need burn heal
Jul 21, 2018 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Not enough rupies
Jul 21, 2018 12:31 AM - kenenthk: We have like the worst thrift store ever made by me
Jul 21, 2018 12:37 AM - Joe88: I pretty never use the cord to trasnfer stuff, havnt for years
Jul 21, 2018 12:37 AM - Joe88: just ftp everything
Jul 21, 2018 12:38 AM - kenenthk: I wish there was a easy wireless hack for the og xbox that let's you ftp wirelessly
Jul 21, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you could get the wifi adapter
Jul 21, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/262796032221?chn=ps&ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-117182-37290-0%252F2%253Fmpre%253Dhttps%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fi%25252F262796032221%25253Fchn%25253Dps%2526itemid%253D262796032221%2526targetid%253D441936016204%2526device%253Dt%2526adtype%253Dpla%2526googleloc%253D9012377%2526poi%253D%2526campaignid%253D1425762668%2526adgro
Jul 21, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/183319323917?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIM.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160908110712%26meid%3D6b540258ff9e45358e18b4bfea02110b%26pid%3D100677%26rk%3D7%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D253426673422%26itm%3D183319323917
Jul 21, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: better lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The GameCube and PS2 didn't have WiFi but the Xbox did truly ahead of it's time lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: although I'm not sure how you configure that and 54Mbps is slow even compared to 100Mbps and that's like ass lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe the Xbox adapter originally came with a disc you'd use to configure it
Jul 21, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But IIRC it was shit, ethernet >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..
Jul 21, 2018 12:52 AM - Joe88: Reminds me that the 1st gen 360 didnt include wifi
Jul 21, 2018 12:52 AM - Joe88: you had to buy a $100 adapter
Jul 21, 2018 12:53 AM - kenenthk: I have one it didnt do anything lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that was hilarious Joe lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The original 360 was garbage in general lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $300 net you a wired controller, no HDD, no HDMI port, and a potato composite cable lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:57 AM - kenenthk: At the same time the first gen ps3 was like 600
Jul 21, 2018 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and had hella more features lol
Jul 21, 2018 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Double the price it better
Jul 21, 2018 12:58 AM - Joe88: hey you could buy an overpriced hd-dvd reader to go along with it
Jul 21, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was double the price because it was better ;O
Jul 21, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;
Jul 21, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was a $600 blu-ray player, plus games
Jul 21, 2018 12:59 AM - kenenthk: No ones saying it wasn't better
Jul 21, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At the time when the first bluray player was like $800 
Jul 21, 2018 1:00 AM - kenenthk: If the first fen 360 was the same amount then better bet your ass it had extra features
Jul 21, 2018 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Gen
Jul 21, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor Sony lost like 500 dollars on every PS3 sold lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:01 AM - kenenthk: I mean they still had their vaio line to handicap off of back then 
Jul 21, 2018 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and despite having better hardware it didn't even surpass the 360 in sales until it was all but dead 
Jul 21, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and never did catch the Wii lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:02 AM - Joe88: thats because people had to buy a 2nd 360 because their original got rrod
Jul 21, 2018 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they were a good 20-30 mil behind the Wii lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, after the whole RROD it was found the OG 360s had like a 50% fail rate 
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Motion control was sorta on the ps2 controller also wasn't it
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: vs the 10-15% the PS3 had with YOD
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: YLOD*
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Ps3
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 was a disaster from a company standpoint
Jul 21, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Sixaxis controller had some motion control
Jul 21, 2018 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Just slab a bunch of LEDs on a new controller make it wave around and call it next gen
Jul 21, 2018 1:04 AM - Joe88: for all 3 games that used it
Jul 21, 2018 1:04 AM - Joe88: I think rathed and clank was one of them
Jul 21, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and then Beyond Two Souls and Journey and that was basically it 
Jul 21, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember the PS3 controller couldn't have vibration at launch either lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:05 AM - Joe88: I remember you had to used the controller when free falling to move yourself around
Jul 21, 2018 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Heavy rain?
Jul 21, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.giantbomb.com/sixaxis-support/3015-5310/games/ < 108 games according to this list lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, some legal dispute with the company that designed their haptic feedback lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They got all pissy, so they had to scrap it for like a year or two
Jul 21, 2018 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Motion control maybe fun for horror games
Jul 21, 2018 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Throw it right at your TV nightmare over
Jul 21, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/5424759/report-sony-still-losing-money-on-every-ps3-sold
Jul 21, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn did Sony ever make any money on the PS3?
Jul 21, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean that's only from 2009
Jul 21, 2018 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And supposedly they made all their money from PS+ and software sales lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:26 AM - kenenthk: And how must did Nintendo make from online services 
Jul 21, 2018 1:26 AM - kenenthk: Much
Jul 21, 2018 1:27 AM - Joe88: Considering the rampant cheating in their games, too much
Jul 21, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 21, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By the end Nintendo was probably making like 150 dollars on every Wii sold lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Have you tried four loco psi
Jul 21, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I hear they are OK lol
Jul 21, 2018 1:43 AM - kenenthk: I hear mixed things
Jul 21, 2018 1:43 AM - kenenthk: Like they had caffeine in them
Jul 21, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: of course the same people suggest Steel Reserve beer....
Jul 21, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah they do but they used to have other stuff but they got banned and had to reformulate or something
Jul 21, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Loko
Jul 21, 2018 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Fucking fda
Jul 21, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fourloko
Jul 21, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/valve-has-banned-over-90000-steam-accounts-this-week-reports-steamdb/
Jul 21, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.top500.org/news/amd-may-be-about-to-beat-intel-at-its-own-game/ meaty article!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 22, 2018)

Jul 21, 2018 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 21, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes?
Jul 21, 2018 5:48 AM - kenenthk: I'm drunk
Jul 21, 2018 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: me too
Jul 21, 2018 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup
Jul 21, 2018 6:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: intel is losing long term, but so far, amd hasn't shown anything that's on the same level of intel in gaming
Jul 21, 2018 6:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: same for server usage, intel has their 64 core xeon phi and amd has nowhere near that
Jul 21, 2018 6:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not mainstream though, but they still have 20 something core maiinstream server cpus
Jul 21, 2018 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Jd
Jul 21, 2018 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Does that stand for just dick bye?
Jul 21, 2018 6:28 AM - Lilith Valentine: Needs less dick
Jul 21, 2018 6:55 AM - kenenthk: I love you lilith
Jul 21, 2018 6:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: I love me too
Jul 21, 2018 6:57 AM - kenenthk: Sadist
Jul 21, 2018 6:58 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am an immortal being and a dog
Jul 21, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: A bitch?
Jul 21, 2018 7:01 AM - DeslotlCL: fucking furries
Jul 21, 2018 7:59 AM - Lilith Valentine: FUCKING FURRIES!
Jul 21, 2018 10:56 AM - T-hug: https://twitter.com/dmdyea/status/1020254328924274688?s=12
Jul 21, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: ewww
Jul 21, 2018 2:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 21, 2018 4:46 PM - Coto: the blog section should have a kneepads icon when people quit gbatemp and come back
Jul 21, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: I'm full of cheeseburger, mac n cheese, pizza fries and onion bhaji.
Jul 21, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: And ale.
Jul 21, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Home now. God this box is dead.
Jul 21, 2018 8:03 PM - Joe88: Rip
Jul 21, 2018 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi got one of those "job" things, so shitbox is RIP 
Jul 21, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: Psio was the glue holding my social life together.
Jul 21, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: rup
Jul 21, 2018 8:53 PM - migles: *rip
Jul 21, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: so daddy psio will buy me things?
Jul 21, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: i mean, daddy needs to compensate him being away
Jul 21, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: so he needs to show he still loves me trough gifts
Jul 21, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: He can't afford it. He has more wives than a Mormon and more grandchildren than Methuselah.
Jul 21, 2018 8:57 PM - migles: and still spends the money in VIP midget hookers
Jul 21, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: Only because he married them.
Jul 21, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: damn hell
Jul 21, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: now with who i talk with?
Jul 21, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: Not me. I had a gregarious 10 minutes a couple of hours ago but it passed.
Jul 21, 2018 9:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is a boring day 
Jul 21, 2018 9:21 PM - Depravo: Never say that of a Saturday.
Jul 21, 2018 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why?
Jul 21, 2018 9:28 PM - Depravo: Because it's not Mon-Fri.
Jul 21, 2018 9:28 PM - Depravo: It's a day when many working people don't.
Jul 21, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 21, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you working?
Jul 21, 2018 9:30 PM - Depravo: To me it means I can stay in bed and play video games.
Jul 21, 2018 9:30 PM - Depravo: It's never boring to do something you want to do.
Jul 21, 2018 9:31 PM - Depravo: I'm a working man but I don't work Saturdays.
Jul 21, 2018 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What game did you play today?
Jul 21, 2018 9:32 PM - Depravo: Tales of Xillia. Currently on my New Game+ playthrough as Milla.
Jul 21, 2018 9:33 PM - Depravo: Played as Jude the first time.
Jul 21, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hmm, I forgot that was a game.
Jul 21, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: You thought it was some kind of wheeled conveyance.
Jul 21, 2018 9:34 PM - Depravo: Or a type of outlandish headwear.
Jul 21, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought it was a book 
Jul 21, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Haven't played many tales games to be honest.
Jul 21, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And I probably don't even know every single one.
Jul 21, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I have one on ps4 
Jul 21, 2018 9:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not that one.
Jul 21, 2018 9:36 PM - Depravo: I bought a load a couple of years ago in a PSN sale.
Jul 21, 2018 9:37 PM - Depravo: Graces F is my favourite but this one probably comes second.
Jul 21, 2018 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have tales of heart on psvita, but my save got corrupted and my motivation to finish went with it 
Jul 21, 2018 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I actually though the game was fun compared to tales of symphonia.
Jul 21, 2018 9:39 PM - Depravo: I bought a 64Gb Vita card and that corrupted more than once.
Jul 21, 2018 9:40 PM - Depravo: But listen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szbkUDOlWe0&feature=youtu.be&t=1h35m27s
Jul 21, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, those vita memory cards are expensive 
Jul 21, 2018 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I haven't replaced mine in my vita tv 
Jul 21, 2018 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to but not for over $100 
Jul 21, 2018 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't even buy my pstv for that much
Jul 21, 2018 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know a good cheap cable that supports fast charge with type c my OEM cable went to poop and my other type c cables wont fast charge
Jul 21, 2018 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Whats a oem? 
Jul 21, 2018 10:27 PM - Depravo: Original equipment manufacturer.
Jul 21, 2018 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All I know is I have a nintendo switch controller charger cable.
Jul 21, 2018 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So maybe get that 
Jul 21, 2018 10:27 PM - Depravo: ie 'official' stuff.
Jul 21, 2018 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Seriously my batteries actually draining with this charger when its plugged in with the oem charger
Jul 21, 2018 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds good
Jul 21, 2018 11:01 PM - Ericthegreat: Just so you know a lot of "OEM" cheap stuff is not OEM
Jul 21, 2018 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah if you see "OEM" on cheap stuff that's usually code for "clone"
Jul 21, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: "designer" is also code for knockoff
Jul 21, 2018 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but actually some chargers aren't designed to be able to charge while you're using the computer for anything heavy
Jul 22, 2018 1:30 AM - kenenthk: I didnt say that? I said my oem cable broke and need a cheap quickcharge cable that works
Jul 22, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wire it in directly with some solder lol
Jul 22, 2018 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Psi this isnt your daughters vibrator I'm talking about
Jul 22, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not enough electricity in the world to run that thing lol
Jul 22, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fev4drMVg3k
Jul 22, 2018 1:44 AM - kenenthk: How many do you think you can find in her room
Jul 22, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn
Jul 22, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wouldn't know she don't live here lol
Jul 22, 2018 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Go visit your daughter psi
Jul 22, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know ken
Jul 22, 2018 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: USB-C cables should all follow the same spec, but you'll always have cheapo chinese crap that doesn't
Jul 22, 2018 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know how to tell them apart but don't go for the cheapest one you can find i guess
Jul 22, 2018 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: buy a known brand and it should be fine
Jul 22, 2018 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: like Anker
Jul 22, 2018 1:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.anker.com/store/pre-order-powercore-20100-nintendo-switch-edition/A1275S11
Jul 22, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4AgFqRe890
Jul 22, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-DC-SD-Card-Adapter-with-VGA-output-2-in-1-Convertor/32332185974.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.170.733710f5t97QFa&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch
Jul 22, 2018 2:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sure post a lot of links from that ali express
Jul 22, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Full-New-Gdemu-Optical-Drive-Simulation-Board-for-DC-Game-Machine-The-Second-Generation-Built-in/32895995845.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.32f12e17bN0bCN&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_1062
Jul 22, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic I love them  I should post like some affiliate link thing?
Jul 22, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can get money if people buy from links you post lol
Jul 22, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I don't do that... I just use the regular links (I got my own money) lol
Jul 22, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: You mean goodwill has your money
Jul 22, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 22, 2018 2:56 AM - AsPika2219: Shazam! (2019) trailer! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oD7B7oiBtw
Jul 22, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT3eA2t2G28
Jul 22, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFRe4nl8ugM
Jul 22, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dolphin-emu.org/blog/2018/07/21/myth-debugging-wii-more-demanding-emulate-gamecube/
Jul 22, 2018 3:47 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 22, 2018 3:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sure you have your own money, otherwise you wouldn't be trying to get rich from lottery numbers. 
Jul 22, 2018 3:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Didn't think I remember you did that huh? 
Jul 22, 2018 3:57 AM - kenenthk: I have ftp server for ATV running but filezilla wont connect to shield


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 23, 2018)

Jul 22, 2018 4:36 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 22, 2018 4:40 AM - Joe88: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.theolivetree.ftpserver
Jul 22, 2018 4:52 AM - kenenthk: I keep trying to sideload install it and when es asks mee to choose Package installer it wont let me select Always or This time only
Jul 22, 2018 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: get rid of es
Jul 22, 2018 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's bloatware/adware
Jul 22, 2018 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i switched to solid explorer
Jul 22, 2018 8:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: its also possibly spyware
Jul 22, 2018 8:57 AM - Arras: the joys of android
Jul 22, 2018 9:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: ES was sold to some chinese company and they started adding more and more features nobody wants and sneakily including ads
Jul 22, 2018 9:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: like their dumb app launcher thing that had no identifying marks so i had no idea where it came from, but it was enabled by default and had ads on it
Jul 22, 2018 9:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: the setting to disable it was well hidden too
Jul 22, 2018 9:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's only thanks to google that i found out that it came from es
Jul 22, 2018 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: the app launcher i think was some extra lockscreen but why the hell does a file explorer need that
Jul 22, 2018 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: seemed kinda random whether it showed up or not, i guess the app wasnt open in the background the times it didnt show up
Jul 22, 2018 10:40 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6Rwc8lNn0k
Jul 22, 2018 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why side load?
Jul 22, 2018 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi should of been here earlier
Jul 22, 2018 12:55 PM - kenenthk: and fuck me amazons over charging on their pantry items 5 bucks for a 12 pack of soda really
Jul 22, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just go to the Playstore on your Shield TV and search for FTP and it will be like one of the 3 options that pop up (For people wondering Shield TV rrrrreeaallly vets the apps compatible with it.)
Jul 22, 2018 12:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm trying to connect filezilla to shield it gives an ip address and wont connect to it
Jul 22, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you need to side load the puffin browser  It's nice lol
Jul 22, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You doing port 2221?
Jul 22, 2018 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On Android you can't use low port numbers for some reason like I used to use port 21 for Windows but Android flips on it... so use like 2221
Jul 22, 2018 12:58 PM - kenenthk: I have tried that
Jul 22, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you start the server on your Shield TV you click the button it turns green and it gives you the IP and port and user name? Usually like Francis or 007 or something
Jul 22, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you go to your PC and start up FileZilla client?
Jul 22, 2018 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Yeah know what?
Jul 22, 2018 1:01 PM - kenenthk: I downloaded the sercer isntead of the client 
Jul 22, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of figured that lol
Jul 22, 2018 1:03 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jul 22, 2018 1:05 PM - kenenthk: Okay I'm connected now but dont see anything in the listing
Jul 22, 2018 1:05 PM - kenenthk: Status:	Logged in Status:	Retrieving directory listing... Status:	Directory listing of "/" successful Status:	Retrieving directory listing of "/"... Status:	Directory listing of "/" successful
Jul 22, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you grant the app access to your sd card or whatever
Jul 22, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: common linux thing, ports below 1024 are root only
Jul 22, 2018 1:07 PM - kenenthk: I'm trying to connect to the nvidia shield
Jul 22, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean the app on the shield
Jul 22, 2018 1:08 PM - kenenthk: I have allow write permissions checked
Jul 22, 2018 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: it should prompt when you first open it to grant it access to storage
Jul 22, 2018 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I did
Jul 22, 2018 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: also because of the way it works in newer android versions you actually need to manually select the path to grant it access to within the app
Jul 22, 2018 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Status:	Creating directory '/New directory'... Command:	MKD New directory Response:	550 Can't create directory /New directory.
Jul 22, 2018 2:00 PM - Duo8: what is this lol
Jul 22, 2018 2:00 PM - Duo8: why is my internet so slow
Jul 22, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame Obama
Jul 22, 2018 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol (kidding)
Jul 22, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually blame the whole Net Neutrality thing and Ajit... and I suspect things will get way worse before they get better.
Jul 22, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Fv696QWSw
Jul 22, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: hey psio
Jul 22, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hey migkes 
Jul 22, 2018 4:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: you spelled his name wrong 
Jul 22, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: typo monster bit me lol
Jul 22, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/rumor-nvidia-turing-gtx-1170-benchmark-leaked-faster-than-1080-ti/amp/
Jul 22, 2018 4:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, that's not the news I need now, I need to know if they gonna update shield tv to have my recording and twitch broadcasting back 
Jul 22, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Jul 22, 2018 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They ruined the damn thing with a update
Jul 22, 2018 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How am I supposed to capture my sweet game skills with no recorder or broadcaster 
Jul 22, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually I have faith they will bring it back lol
Jul 22, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get an HDMI recorder? only like 300 bucks or something lol
Jul 22, 2018 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hdmi recorder?
Jul 22, 2018 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean a capture card
Jul 22, 2018 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have a avermedia live gamer portable one 
Jul 22, 2018 4:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't use it since I need sd card to use and can't get good deal on them 
Jul 22, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ah wish I had one lol
Jul 22, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the SD cards but I use them in all kinds of crap lol
Jul 22, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should get like 128GB one for my Shield TV hmmm 628GBs sounds nice lol
Jul 22, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But before that I really need like a 4TB or bigger for my PC I just need way more space than I have...
Jul 22, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I feel like 100TBs would be enough... other times I just don't know how much space I would ever need lol
Jul 22, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/p3gBhQ0
Jul 22, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need a good 3-4 4TB HDDs lol
Jul 22, 2018 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 4TB external only has like 75GB left on it
Jul 22, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to keep that 350GB DOS collection on my laptop's 1TB HDD cuz I don't have enough space on any of the ones in my desktop for it all 
Jul 22, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably weed through it at some point, get rid of all the stuff I know I won't play, and maybe most of the stuff my 386 just won't play
Jul 22, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll likely keep some of the newer stuff that I want to play, just to have in case I ever waste money on a 486 PC or something 
Jul 22, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of the stuff I pulled, annoyingly, requires 4MB of memory, and while I have 5MB currently only ~3MB is available for games and stuff 
Jul 22, 2018 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I been trying to type here for 2 hours 
Jul 22, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: i just found out i have 4 tv remotes for the same tv
Jul 22, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: i have 3 in different places so we never lose the remotes lol, but found a 4th one inside the couch
Jul 22, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/7/22/17600008/nintendo-roms-lawsuit-cease-desist
Jul 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles when ever I buy a TV or something with a remote I always try to buy a bunch of remotes just in case lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Roku smart TVs are nice you can use any tablet or phone as a remote
Jul 22, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom probably half of those games you could delete since no one would want to play them or there is like better games of the type, like Golf games... I did see a couple of miniature golf games though... those where always run.
Jul 22, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been playing Golf on the PS1 lately lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot Shots Golf 2 to be exact lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: psio
Jul 22, 2018 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't play old golf games after playing stuff from newer gens lol.
Jul 22, 2018 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So many missing features ._.
Jul 22, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: hey psio, now that you are working and leaving us alone
Jul 22, 2018 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/269730/The_Golf_Club/ < Probably my favorite golf game atm
Jul 22, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: and have more money, buy me that china gc 512mbit card
Jul 22, 2018 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Less "arcade-y" and more accurate lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like arcade like  lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: i am disapointed that card is only 64MB and not half a gigabyte like i initially tought
Jul 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 64MB? Not it's multiple 128MB pages lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 4 of them
Jul 22, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: its only 64MB total psio, 4 pages of 16MB each
Jul 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the arcade-y stuff, too. I played the shit out of the PSP Hot Shots Golf games
Jul 22, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: the text is in megabits
Jul 22, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the Vita one, too
Jul 22, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hot Shots Golf 3 is my favorite, on the PS2
Jul 22, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: read the amazon reviews, some complains about corruption
Jul 22, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: and most of the people don't know shit lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: they think the button is for reset or clean the card lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Per usual you have to vet the reviews yourself lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: psio what?
Jul 22, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they sound stupid the score is irrelevant lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: ho lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: there are some idiots who don't understand the button is for cicling between the 4 pages
Jul 22, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 22, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: "omg, pressed the button and now my saves are deleted, don't waste your money"
Jul 22, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: "why did they made a button for that????"
Jul 22, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they felt stupid as fuck when they found out... IF they figured it out lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: one guy claming the card bag come empty with no card lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Possible but very unlikely
Jul 22, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: psio see this one https://imgur.com/Zq7YQAX
Jul 22, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should post a reply and tell him it's a cheat function lol
Jul 22, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: pressed the button "omg it lost my save, why did they made that button"
Jul 22, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: purchased in 2017
Jul 22, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: by now he probbaly had figured it out, or whatever
Jul 22, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: i feel tempted to reply him "you are an idiot"
Jul 22, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Press once for deletion three more times to bring them back!
Jul 22, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: one guy 4 stars review "i am too scared to press that button"
Jul 22, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 22, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/udMQA9Z
Jul 22, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: and it appears he also believes the button erases the card ;O;
Jul 22, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where have these people been? It's not like paged memory cards a new thing, there is like 200 versions of these things for all kinds of systems with memory cards
Jul 22, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/ShorttermBitesizedCobra
Jul 22, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: psi fix my issue
Jul 22, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: woa
Jul 22, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: so i was searching amazon for official memory cards
Jul 22, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: so apparently amazon is the place to get counterfeit items
Jul 22, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: https://www.amazon.es/Memory-Card-1019k-Gc-Ufficiale/dp/B0001YYNLM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1532297120&sr=8-2&keywords=gamecube+1019
Jul 22, 2018 10:07 PM - kenenthk: You do realize amazon has 3rd party sellers?
Jul 22, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/910qvx/not_judging/ LOL
Jul 22, 2018 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: in the alst week you posted him like 5 times in the shoutbox psi loool
Jul 22, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Any idea why filezilla wont read my shields files psi
Jul 22, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a different one of him LOL
Jul 22, 2018 10:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: maybe you didn't enable FTP on the Shield
Jul 22, 2018 10:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: or try WinSCP
Jul 22, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah kenenthk it sounds weird but you have to go into settings and enable shared file storage or something like that
Jul 22, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I thought I did that already its only reading / and wont let me write to it
Jul 22, 2018 10:16 PM - kenenthk: Fucking shits tied down worse than fort worth
Jul 22, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you might need to go into Plex and mess with the options
Jul 22, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Saw something about plex
Jul 22, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah turn on that setting 
Jul 22, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Gaymerz stop being a helpful member
Jul 22, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: So inside plex theres an option to enable ftp settings
Jul 22, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate that you have to have plex installed at all... since I don't use it lol
Jul 22, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I think so
Jul 22, 2018 10:18 PM - kenenthk: Isnt plex preloaded now
Jul 22, 2018 10:18 PM - kenenthk: YouTUbe app looks horrible on it now lol
Jul 22, 2018 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Fuck me and you have to register an account through plex now
Jul 22, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: back when it first was on there I had to look up how to enable FTP on the Shield and I think you didn't have to make an account... let me check
Jul 22, 2018 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Is it under mount network storage?
Jul 22, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nvidiashieldzone.com/shield-android-tv/tutorial-ftp-server-on-shield-android-tv/
Jul 22, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes kenenthk
Jul 22, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes that is one of the settings
Jul 22, 2018 10:25 PM - kenenthk: Tried that last night it wouldnt connect to my desktop
Jul 22, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/dn4t98hpbbb11.png A funeral like this would confuse people...
Jul 22, 2018 10:32 PM - kenenthk: At least making a plex account is easy enough just connect it with google
Jul 22, 2018 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Okay psi im in plex now what
Jul 22, 2018 10:53 PM - Chary: kodi is better tho
Jul 22, 2018 10:54 PM - kenenthk: 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you might need to go into Plex and mess with the options <<
Jul 22, 2018 10:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 22, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chary yeah but he is trying to enable FTP file access to the Shield TV and for me Plex handled that setting somehow but it was like 4 software versions back so it might be different now
Jul 22, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nvidiashieldzone.com/shield-android-tv/tutorial-ftp-server-on-shield-android-tv/
Jul 22, 2018 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Fuck your links do it for me
Jul 22, 2018 11:00 PM - kenenthk: God this new update looks horrible
Jul 22, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I don't like how it looks, but how it works is nice once you get it configured to how you like it... I wish it would let you use your own launcher with out having to root it and stuff
Jul 22, 2018 11:01 PM - kenenthk: I wish tiles would die out already
Jul 22, 2018 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Did they remove sideload launcher I cant find it
Jul 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Push left on your apps thingy and click the red icon
Jul 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It should show all the apps installed on your system
Jul 22, 2018 11:05 PM - kenenthk: I always click the red thingy psi
Jul 22, 2018 11:30 PM - kenenthk: Its sad microsoft can make a better laubcher for android then nvidia can on their own hardware
Jul 22, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think it's something to do with it being Android TV and not just normal Android...
Jul 22, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I think 8 is the last version of Android TV so maybe if there is a new version for the Shield TV... we can get just a normal Android 9.0
Jul 22, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0S2eawxO_E
Jul 22, 2018 11:40 PM - kenenthk: I cant stand ashens for more than 3- minutes
Jul 22, 2018 11:41 PM - kenenthk: 30
Jul 22, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow just noticed when you said that how long that was... damn lol
Jul 22, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I love his channel but I find his longer video's my ADD kicks in and I have to pause it a few times and do other things and come back lol
Jul 22, 2018 11:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=643IifUOBxo
Jul 22, 2018 11:46 PM - kenenthk: But thats how I view all british people 
Jul 22, 2018 11:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz3honn5_J0
Jul 23, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 7:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=643IifUOBxo Family Dollar LOL
Jul 23, 2018 12:10 AM - kenenthk: What about that little kid in that video
Jul 23, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMMagFM28Rw
Jul 23, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hz3honn5_J0?t=180 weird lol
Jul 23, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SMMagFM28Rw?t=423 The best decision of the day! lol
Jul 23, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just Taco Bell? Taco Bell is life!!!! Live Mas!!!! lol
Jul 23, 2018 12:49 AM - Coto: i can confirm the o3ds non XL pad is a bit smaller. playing smash there is perfect
Jul 23, 2018 12:50 AM - Coto: but o3ds xl the pad is horrible for smash since it reads wider input
Jul 23, 2018 12:51 AM - Coto: also the AXBY buttons are much better on the o3ds non xl, the o3ds xl buttons are made of shitty non responsive plastic lol
Jul 23, 2018 12:53 AM - Coto: i can almost instanly do the green missile luigi thing almost instanly on o3ds non xl
Jul 23, 2018 12:53 AM - Coto: that shit requires mad timing haha
Jul 23, 2018 1:26 AM - Coto: i got 5 green missile, luigi misfires, 2 of em consecutively , im pretty sure this thing uses some timing
Jul 23, 2018 1:58 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYcBPTRddwE&t=50s
Jul 23, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic96jZM4P_Q
Jul 23, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4MMlKhJfGI
Jul 23, 2018 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Steel reserve is a pretty good drink


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 24, 2018)

Jul 23, 2018 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2018 4:21 AM - kenenthk: I can't get drunk off it though
Jul 23, 2018 4:21 AM - kenenthk: Too sweer
Jul 23, 2018 4:22 AM - kenenthk: Sweet
Jul 23, 2018 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to know a guy who would drink like 8 of the tall cans of Steel Reserve in like 2 hours lol
Jul 23, 2018 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He would get so wasted.
Jul 23, 2018 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Thats almost enough money to buy shit tat would get you wasted in 5 shots
Jul 23, 2018 4:41 AM - kenenthk: It takes like 1/4 of long island just to get me feeling drunk
Jul 23, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2018 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqI0L28Wbys
Jul 23, 2018 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltCMJEKVpRg
Jul 23, 2018 6:02 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 23, 2018 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you can ask all you want but the answer is still no 
Jul 23, 2018 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Duck your daughter then
Jul 23, 2018 6:12 AM - kenenthk: I got money
Jul 23, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Psi send me a picture
Jul 23, 2018 8:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You asking for nudes? 
Jul 23, 2018 8:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey PSI 
Jul 23, 2018 8:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you run mx player on your shield tv?
Jul 23, 2018 8:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ever since this damn update, it started doing random shit.
Jul 23, 2018 8:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like sometimes the sound randomly goes mute, or the video pauses, or just the app closes and even skips to a part in the video that doesn't exist. How is it skipping to 6:12:24 when the video is like only 2 hours long 
Jul 23, 2018 8:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: your phone is haunted
Jul 23, 2018 8:29 AM - kenenthk: Psi just runs midget porn and ps1 games on his shield
Jul 23, 2018 8:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: your shield is haunted*
Jul 23, 2018 8:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not funny 
Jul 23, 2018 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Watch the new Ghostbusters movies to unhaunt it
Jul 23, 2018 8:33 AM - kenenthk: It'll scare the ghost away
Jul 23, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: So I bought a $6 type c cable that it was just sitting at walmarts checkout line
Jul 23, 2018 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Works surprisingly well my only gripe with it is that it's only 3 feet long
Jul 23, 2018 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: so the illustrator who did art for golden sun is dead
Jul 23, 2018 8:43 AM - kenenthk: Who
Jul 23, 2018 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Bill cosby?
Jul 23, 2018 9:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: Chocolate pudding...
Jul 23, 2018 9:31 AM - migles: lilith, marry me
Jul 23, 2018 9:35 AM - migles: hey lils
Jul 23, 2018 12:00 PM - kenenthk: She likes vaginas oh wait perfect couple 
Jul 23, 2018 12:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: I do like the women.
Jul 23, 2018 12:42 PM - kenenthk: But do the women like you
Jul 23, 2018 1:57 PM - Lilith Valentine: Actually yes
Jul 23, 2018 1:57 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am awkward and adorable
Jul 23, 2018 1:57 PM - Lilith Valentine: Bitches love adorable
Jul 23, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And cannons!
Jul 23, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a shirt that says that 
Jul 23, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://sharkrobot.com/products/bitches-love-cannons-2015 < This one
Jul 23, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Van Hellsing abridged!!! lol
Jul 23, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also going AFK for like 1 hour... have to go buy an iron for my uniforms, I for the life of me cannot find my iron..  lol I swear Walmart has an army of ninja's that go out into the night and they steal or sabotage things from homes!
Jul 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psi is a master of many talents lol or at least I hope I can pretend to know enough about ironing not to screw up.
Jul 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandpa was a surgeon and the man ironed his own shit... I guess grandma was too busy making the house look like something out of homes and gardens lol
Jul 23, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just turn the fucker up all the way, pop it on the shirt, wait until it catches fire 
Jul 23, 2018 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: on*
Jul 23, 2018 3:12 PM - Coto: bitbucket migrating platforms
Jul 23, 2018 3:12 PM - Coto: i guess their servers didn't expect that much new traffic
Jul 23, 2018 3:13 PM - Coto: https://blog.bitbucket.org/2018/07/02/new-ip-addresses-bitbucket-cloud/
Jul 23, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Tom that should do it.
Jul 23, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can tell my boss "Sorry sir shit suffered massive damage in combat!"
Jul 23, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At work it's weird... I feel like I am the token non military guy lol
Jul 23, 2018 3:20 PM - Coto: I think bitbucket guys were hand writing their responsive design lol
Jul 23, 2018 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-R5MgRh6w 
Jul 23, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only a few more hours of stuff to do before I can rest lol
Jul 23, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered 16mb of RAM for my 386 lol
Jul 23, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $15, what a steal ;O;
Jul 23, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like $0.93 a megabyte! So cheap!
Jul 23, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: About the same rate as psis daughter per hour ps he usually agrees with me 
Jul 23, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom how much is that per GB? lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Just hacksaw it until it accepts ddr4
Jul 23, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Then slap a vaio sticker on it
Jul 23, 2018 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom how much is that per GB? lol < Like ~$930 lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So cheap ;O;
Jul 23, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehe
Jul 23, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell them you want DDR4 prices lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:39 PM - kenenthk: And a vaio emblem
Jul 23, 2018 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once I get the RAM in there, only thing left really is to pop the coprocessor in there whenever it shows up a year from now from China, then I can finally put the whole thing back together and leave it together lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do any games use a co processor?
Jul 23, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like maybe flight sims?
Jul 23, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most games will take advantage of it, if there's one present
Jul 23, 2018 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll put less strain on the CPU, so some games that are kinda laggy on a 386 would run a fair bit better with a 386 + a 387 coprocessor
Jul 23, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I just got Discworld running, and it's got this kinda weird lag every few seconds cuz it's pushing the CPU super hard, and only like 4Mb of RAM lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah wasn't the big advancement of the 486 pretty much the math co built in? or was that the Pentium... hmmm
Jul 23, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Putting the 387 in it should make it run great
Jul 23, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the 486 had a math co-processor embedded
Jul 23, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just hope my motherboard doesn't get all pissy it's a Cyrix coprocessor and not an official Intel one 
Jul 23, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think your OK all the way up to Socket 7 lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After that it's all downhill
Jul 23, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also avoid the Cyrix CPU's that claim like 99.9% compatible....
Jul 23, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a chance to work on one, crashed like constantly
Jul 23, 2018 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is this Cyrix CPU that fits into a 386 slot, but has some of the instruction sets of a 486 that I think would be nice to have lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But expennnnsive
Jul 23, 2018 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrix_Cx486DLC <
Jul 23, 2018 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/CYRIX-CX486DLC-40GP-40mhz-CPU-Vintage-Rare-Collectible-gold-pin/152322580234 Oh hey, $40 from China lol
Jul 23, 2018 6:58 PM - kenenthk: I got an email from Walmart about a $49 instant post I was dissatisfied when I found out it was cookware
Jul 23, 2018 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Pot
Jul 23, 2018 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll actually try and get one of those, see if I can enable the 1kb of L1 cache on it
Jul 23, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: neat!
Jul 23, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that's the one that's got the issues though
Jul 23, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Short of replacing the 50mhz quartz oscillator, that'd probably be the only way I could push more performance out of this thing 
Jul 23, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably get the same performance of a 40mhz 386 with that 486 hybrid running at 25mhz lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 486SRX2 and 486DRX2,
Jul 23, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: get that lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 386 slot clock doubled cache 486 compatible lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't matter, any CPU I put in the mobo will be stuck at a max 25mhz cuz of that oscillator lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the ones I listed have some internal stuff lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...internal stuff that wouldn't do much, because that entire slot is limited to 25mhz 
Jul 23, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It could be capable of running a billion ghz, still would run at 25mhz cuz that's all that slot will pull cuz of the oscillator
Jul 23, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is rather annoying, I figured you could just go for some kind of software work around but apparently that's not the case for the 386 and older
Jul 23, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, learning new things so whatever lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah That crystal thingy i think you can get faster ones at Radio Shack lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm still considering picking up an 80mhz one for like $2
Jul 23, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing is I'd have to de-solder and solder the new one to the board, which I'm not sure how well I'd do 
Jul 23, 2018 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/ka1yzo < That little fucker right there
Jul 23, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some say, depending on the chipset, the new oscillator wouldn't do any good and could ruin the entire board, but from what I've read, this particular chipset is probably fine so long as I stick within normal 386 clock speeds
Jul 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: isn't it 50?
Jul 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Half clocked?
Jul 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CPU runs at half the speed of the oscillator
Jul 23, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is another new thing I learned lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm that is weird
Jul 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why?
Jul 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: interrupt stuff?
Jul 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did pull apart my Toshiba 486 laptop I had, to see if I would get lucky and it'd have a 66mhz oscillator since the 486 in that ran at 33mhz, but after scouring the board it looks like it's either split into a bunch of different, little oscillators or there simply isn't one there lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly have no idea lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "The clock rate of a CPU is normally determined by the frequency of an oscillator crystal. Typically a crystal oscillator produces a fixed sine wave—the frequency reference signal. Electronic circuitry translates that into a square wave at the same frequency for digital electronics applications (or, in using a CPU multiplier, some fixed multiple of the crystal reference frequency)."
Jul 23, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clock_rate
Jul 23, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds weird like they didn't know about double not divide! lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd suck if I couldn't OC this thing with the new oscillator though, I spent probably a good $200 total getting everything all setup for this thing only to have it be kinda eh lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should've done more research
Jul 23, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And spent the extra $50 and got something with a 486 in it 
Jul 23, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or just a crap old Dell Pentium lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: still Dos compatible
Jul 23, 2018 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna see if my uncle who's been working with PCs since like the 80s has any extra 486 PCs or something just sitting around, try and get one for free 
Jul 23, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old Pentium 233 MMX was a great Dos machine
Jul 23, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/products/compaq-presario-4814-p-mmx-233-mhz-32-mb-6-5-gb/specs/
Jul 23, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my old machine lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I upgraded it with more ran more cache like 512K and voodoo 2 and some other stuff lol
Jul 23, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: more RAM even
Jul 23, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have kept it had I known about AMD socket 7 upgrades lo
Jul 23, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could just setup that laptop that has that 475mhz AMD K6-2 with DOS, hook that up over VGA and use the mouse port and USB port and such if I really wanted to
Jul 23, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's lame ;O;
Jul 23, 2018 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do quite like using the 386 PC though, even if it is kind of a pain 
Jul 23, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: masochist lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Transferring files to it is fucking awful. I can either take the CF adapter out and do it that way (which involves taking the entire thing apart every time ), or do it by 1.44mb floppies lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And doing it by floppy is impossible if it's any bigger than a few mb, cuz I only have like 4 floppies that can actually be written/read from at this point, all the others are fucked somehow
Jul 23, 2018 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pulling the CF adapter is shit in more than one way, too, cuz the CMOS battery basically lasts 5 minutes max so if I turn it off to transfer shit, I'll lose BIOS settings, which means losing HDD access, which means I have to literally re-install DOS and everything all over again
Jul 23, 2018 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found a workaround that's a bit "dangerous", which involves booting into a boot disc of some king from the EZ BIOS setup (which is what makes my CF adapter work) and then pulling the CF adapter out while it's running, transfer stuff over, and then plug it back in and reboot lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case scenario is it corrupts itself from being pulled while powered lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I get the RAM I'm gonna have to slam those sticks in there and hope to fuck the CMOS battery lasts long enough 
Jul 23, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the best Dos machine is? I mean besides virtual box on an i9 lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, probably like a Pentium running at 100mhz
Jul 23, 2018 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Run everything under the sun no problem, and older games you could still probably turbo out and play as well lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ancientelectronics.wordpress.com/2012/08/30/building-the-best-all-around-dos-computer/
Jul 23, 2018 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, what I said + random VGA cards from the era, SB16, and 64mb of RAM lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: S3 Trident or something is what that Compaq I had had lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Loved the Voodoo in it though so worth it
Jul 23, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: those glide games just fan so smooth compared to everything else out at the time
Jul 23, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ran even lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it'd be neat to have a native Voodoo system as well lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if I win the lottery I am gonna grab a Voodoo 5500 lol
Jul 23, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.denofgeek.com/us/games/playstation/259722/60-underrated-ps1-games I need to find that policenaughts translation
Jul 23, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PCI version  not the AGP one 
Jul 23, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh i found 1 and 2 for the PSX 
Jul 23, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would post a link here but somehow I feel that is against some kind of rule or something.
Jul 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Underrated PS1 games"
Jul 23, 2018 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least 10-15 games on that list aren't underrated whatsoever 
Jul 23, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: half of them are faaarrr from underrated lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 1, Vagrant Story, that
Jul 23, 2018 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 's usually considered one of the best PS1 games 
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver as well
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I tend to see that one on best 100 games of all time lists lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Legend of Dragoon lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Star Ocean
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tombi 2
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't played it yet... lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: most of them I haven't played yet lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have played Tombi 2 lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh Me Domino is not under rated it's boring  lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mr
Jul 23, 2018 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 23, 2018 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of them are pretty bad games lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of them are shmups, which are basically all kind of the same from that entire gen really lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Jul 23, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried Rampage but I might try it lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't play rampage
Jul 23, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THAT GAME SUCKS! 
Jul 23, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's almost as bad as rootbeer tapper
Jul 23, 2018 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jade Cocoon is one I've been wanting to play, but it starts out so slow and I get bored after like 20 minutes lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but this is the PS1 version! lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So, Don't play it, can't be much better than the arcade game
Jul 23, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I just can't imagine it's "Underrated" lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've also wanted to try One
Jul 23, 2018 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't bothered to download it though lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have them all lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats that
Jul 23, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep adding translations
Jul 23, 2018 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think about 370GBs now
Jul 23, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have 450+GB worth of storage for all PS1 games lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I deleted a majority of those DOS games I would lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like 90% of PS1 games are shovelware I probably wouldn't play, so meh lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol if I set up a server you could pick from my sets or just stream them lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, it's easy enough to find PS1 games these days lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100Mbps up would be faster than the PS1 drive lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, i got 10XP 
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: someone viewed my post 1000 times
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sending nudes gets you exp?
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/puyo-puyo-tetris-players-guide-please-contribute.470630/
Jul 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I made this post and it got 1000 views
Jul 23, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was notified of this
Jul 23, 2018 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there was much rejoicing
Jul 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might put policenauts on my phone lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it runs ps1 games surpringly well
Jul 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: flawless in fact
Jul 23, 2018 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Except policenauts is better on saturn compared to psx 
Jul 23, 2018 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Android PS1 emulators have been quite good for a while
Jul 23, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use epsxe for the compression lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and literally every game works perfectly
Jul 23, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: after these download I have to put them on 4 devices lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should figure out that shared save file thing
Jul 23, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: drop box synced or something
Jul 23, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: would be nice to just save my games and pick the  up wherever lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pick them up
Jul 23, 2018 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought there was better emulators than epsxe
Jul 23, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: sup
Jul 23, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: psx emulators all generally use the same plugins so it doesnt really matter what you use
Jul 23, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: but since epsxe got a 2.0 update its probably become the best again
Jul 23, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, you mean on mobile
Jul 23, 2018 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: well fpSE has the worst gui ever so epsxe is better for that reason alone
Jul 23, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree lol
Jul 23, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: damn this is one is being a weird day
Jul 23, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: *this day is being a weird day
Jul 23, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: i can't stop thinking that tomorrow i need to do something\had an appointment
Jul 23, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: but i don't know what
Jul 23, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mupen64 FZ and ePSXe and DraStic are my favorites on Android
Jul 23, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: guys just get a real ps1, a triniton crt tv, and a rgb cable
Jul 23, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was it a prostate exam?
Jul 23, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: nothing medical psio
Jul 23, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: i am sure i don't have anything to do tomorrow, and my brain is just pranking me
Jul 23, 2018 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles and give up sweet sweet sub pixel correction?
Jul 23, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: what are you talking about, crt tv's don't have pixels
Jul 23, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: i watched a 1 hour long youtube video explaining that, i am an expert
Jul 23, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but the hardware PS1 had weird warping textures on emulation it still does it.... but waaayyyy less lol
Jul 23, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: damn youtube just recomended to watch a african tribe video where they don't hide their boobs
Jul 23, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: and i didn't require to sign in to verify my age, free pass porn
Jul 23, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: afine texture warping or something
Jul 23, 2018 10:01 PM - migles: damn, this one has really nice tits
Jul 23, 2018 10:01 PM - migles: perky
Jul 23, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles lol too bad she gives cannibal blow jobs
Jul 23, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like I bet cannibals do not engage in oral sex.... seems like a risky thing lol
Jul 23, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: no migles
Jul 23, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: CRTs don't have a native resolution
Jul 23, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: they still have pixels
Jul 23, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: the screen is still a grid of dots, also known as pixels
Jul 23, 2018 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but subpixels it probably doesn't have
Jul 23, 2018 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: due to how it works
Jul 23, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: just ordered a sd media launcher for my gamecube
Jul 23, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: and shoot
Jul 23, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: just noticed it only supports sd cards of 4gb max
Jul 23, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: dang, kinda shit
Jul 23, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: with the gamecube if i don't get a modchip i will always swap stuff
Jul 23, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: either swap the disc, or swap the sd card, because while the sd media lancher doesn't support sdhc, swiss does
Jul 23, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: and i need a real gamecube memory card in slot 1 for normal saves
Jul 23, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of liking this Policenauts game... 
Jul 23, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/7/23/17596746/qualcomm-mmwave-5g-antenna-smartphones-qtm052-networking-speeds-size
Jul 23, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 antennas in a phone lol
Jul 23, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/ascii-doom-is-a-shotgun-blast-to-the-eyeballs-1827736453/amp
Jul 23, 2018 11:43 PM - JFlare: anyone have mario kart 7?
Jul 23, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naahhh only sold like 20 copies of that game no one has it  lol
Jul 23, 2018 11:44 PM - JFlare: pff
Jul 24, 2018 12:02 AM - kenenthk: You can download a rom if you want to be sued by Nintendo
Jul 24, 2018 12:39 AM - Coto: yeah there should be an updated thread about mk7 (not hacks) lol
Jul 24, 2018 12:39 AM - Coto: i could totally play, or pokemon X/Y been ages.
Jul 24, 2018 12:46 AM - Coto: this is the perfect youtube post to welcome back people who left gbatemp : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRu0uT9ugm0
Jul 24, 2018 12:53 AM - Coto: also when you want to dedicate your gf/bf/other a song that makes her romantinc and about to piss herself : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlDzaRK8fSM
Jul 24, 2018 1:50 AM - DeslotlCL: despacito and dame tu cosita are better imo
Jul 24, 2018 1:52 AM - DinohScene: Tell me, why is some Spanish song considered a meme?
Jul 24, 2018 1:54 AM - DeslotlCL: You guys turned them into a meme
Jul 24, 2018 1:54 AM - DeslotlCL: They were just songs here... and extremely bad ones
Jul 24, 2018 1:55 AM - DeslotlCL: The only song we latin americans turned into a non normie meme is Nunca Me Faltes
Jul 24, 2018 1:59 AM - DinohScene: why would I turn it into a meme?
Jul 24, 2018 1:59 AM - DinohScene: I don't even like memes
Jul 24, 2018 2:00 AM - DeslotlCL: You as the english speaking internet community
Jul 24, 2018 2:01 AM - DeslotlCL: not you reffering to you
Jul 24, 2018 2:01 AM - DeslotlCL: oof
Jul 24, 2018 2:07 AM - DinohScene: hmm, I do speak English yeh but I don't think I'd qualify as "internet community"
Jul 24, 2018 2:07 AM - DinohScene: with the memes, shitposting and facebook drama n what not
Jul 24, 2018 2:12 AM - Coto: 
Jul 24, 2018 2:15 AM - DeslotlCL: dino, you lovely gay dork
Jul 24, 2018 2:17 AM - Coto: not all chileans are like that, I can assure you that, dinoh.
Jul 24, 2018 2:18 AM - Coto: chilean communities are worse than anything you can imagine, for the most part
Jul 24, 2018 2:19 AM - Coto: but here is not a chilean community, thanks gbatemp ;-)
Jul 24, 2018 2:20 AM - DeslotlCL: i was refering to something else, but i fucked up the sentence and i guess my point wasnt clear
Jul 24, 2018 2:21 AM - DeslotlCL: Again, this songs were turned into memes by english speaking people, not by the spanish people.
Jul 24, 2018 2:28 AM - VinsCool: Gay Spanish speaking stereotypical people.
Jul 24, 2018 2:45 AM - DeslotlCL: I whish everybody were actually gay
Jul 24, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: cabrones? lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 25, 2018)

Jul 24, 2018 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Work was a joke tonight
Jul 24, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: now it's greece which is on fire
Jul 24, 2018 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3:52 AM - DinohScene: Tell me, why is some Spanish song considered a meme?
Jul 24, 2018 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder about that too
Jul 24, 2018 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: memes make no sense a lot of the time
Jul 24, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: 99% of memes are overused boring images with text slapped on them that makes no sense
Jul 24, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: not to mention they're incredibly annoying
Jul 24, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: however, the past year orso
Jul 24, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: visually corrupting images and slapping weird text in it and calling it a meme...
Jul 24, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: also, hello Coto!
Jul 24, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: apologies for not responding last night
Jul 24, 2018 3:35 PM - migles: greece is on fire :c
Jul 24, 2018 4:15 PM - cearp: grease is pretty flammable
Jul 24, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best thing to do with a grease fire is put water in it 
Jul 24, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then it turns into a everything fire 
Jul 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I spy with my little eye a TX486DLC, which is the same thing as a Cyrix 486DLC, for a whole $10
Jul 24, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He has Best offers enabled, so I sent $5 
Jul 24, 2018 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's not gonna accept that
Jul 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He has "more than 10" sold, and pretty much 0 information lol.
Jul 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I told him I'd pay full price if he could tell me if it's working, since I doubt he can I imagine he'll accept
Jul 24, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at the very least, maybe counter offer $7 or something
Jul 24, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either way I win, this beats the hell out of the $40-$50 I would've had to spent on the Cyrix branded one 
Jul 24, 2018 5:07 PM - BORTZ: ohhh Cryix
Jul 24, 2018 5:07 PM - BORTZ: I only recently learned about them, nifty
Jul 24, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I got myself a state of the art 386 PC ;O;
Jul 24, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been throwing some upgrades at it, and learning about vintage computing and it's various limitations lol
Jul 24, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasted a bit of money in the process, but that's ok 
Jul 24, 2018 5:14 PM - BORTZ: That's really really cool
Jul 24, 2018 5:14 PM - BORTZ: i have fallen down the rabbit hole of the youtubers LGR and Nostalgia Nerd and theres no end in sight for me
Jul 24, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been watching LGR for years, always been interested in building myself a vintage gaming PC
Jul 24, 2018 5:16 PM - BORTZ: apparently i have never even heard about the whole micro computing revolution and my dad's first pc was a Windows 95 machine so i was way outside of the whole 3.1 and OS2 kinda stuff
Jul 24, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought a few vintage laptops, that were all ass except for one, and then figured I'd try for either building a desktop or buying a pre-built one, and I found a decent-ish pre-built for relatively cheap compared to other ones and decided to just buy it as my last big "toy" now that I'm saving up all my cash for babby Dildo
Jul 24, 2018 5:17 PM - BORTZ: that comment took me way too long to read
Jul 24, 2018 5:17 PM - BORTZ: my eyes kept getting sucked to the "babby Dildo" part over and over again
Jul 24, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 24, 2018 5:19 PM - BORTZ: did you get a good woodgrain pc like LGR has?
Jul 24, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's a disgusting beige 
Jul 24, 2018 5:19 PM - BORTZ: hahaha that sucks
Jul 24, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Dell-SYS325P-Computer-No-Hard-Drive-amp-No-OS-Free-Shipping-/392078805960?hash=item5b49b7cbc8%3Ag%3A-TkAAOSwb39bKplq&_nkw=Vintage-Dell-SYS325p&_sacat=0&_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&LH_Sold=1&nma=true&si=pHPZ2Os21WzMkqxU7nCz%252FQ27gLw%253D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 < this one, to be exact lol
Jul 24, 2018 5:20 PM - BORTZ: that actually looks pretty nifty
Jul 24, 2018 5:20 PM - BORTZ: IMO
Jul 24, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had to remove that front panel under the 5.25" so I could slot my 3.5" drive into it, but otherwise it still looks basically the same lo.,l
Jul 24, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a Soundblaster 16 in it, upgraded the VRAM to a whole 512kb, and currently only 5MB of RAM. But I've got 16MB of RAM coming sometime this week, a math co-processor, and then I'll probably end up buying the 486DLC I mentioned as well lol
Jul 24, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a 4GB CF card for the HDD, which is fancy
Jul 24, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Downloaded 375GB worth of DOS games from archive.org: https://archive.org/details/eXoDOS_Collection_v2.0
Jul 24, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super fancy ;O;
Jul 24, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg! roms!
Jul 24, 2018 5:54 PM - migles: i dunno, gamecube is being my favorite home console
Jul 24, 2018 6:25 PM - Duo8: yo
Jul 24, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: tom?
Jul 24, 2018 6:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: G-U-Y-S
Jul 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I got my mega man x legacy collection 
Jul 24, 2018 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What?
Jul 24, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: do you happen to remmeber my ds lite had a black dark spot
Jul 24, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: kinda looked like infiltrated watter or something
Jul 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jul 24, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i opened the screen, took appart the digitalizer
Jul 24, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: its inside the display :c
Jul 24, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you ever cleaned it with like
Jul 24, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: isopropyl alcohol or something cause that can cause that from what i heard
Jul 24, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: or some strong cleaning agent
Jul 24, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: nope that i remember
Jul 24, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: maybe alcohol, but i never opened the digitalizer before
Jul 24, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: i mean, never separated the screen from the touch panel
Jul 24, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: damn there was a gbatemper selling a screen for like 3 bucks, can't find the thread anymore
Jul 24, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: found it lol
Jul 24, 2018 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it can seep through the plastic or something
Jul 24, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause a long time ago i remember someone ending up with a wet looking spot on the screen after doing that
Jul 24, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: just by cleaning the screen with it
Jul 24, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats why you should only use mild soap, water or cleaning wipes or solutions specifically designed for screens
Jul 24, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: ordinary wet wipes work pretty well
Jul 24, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: i have a wipe phobia thing
Jul 24, 2018 6:46 PM - kenenthk: So tell me temp how does it make sense one totals their car claims to have no money for tires then says they'll have a new car by Thursday
Jul 24, 2018 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: insurance?
Jul 24, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: insurance fraud?
Jul 24, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now if i can just get a darn Micro SD card, I can finish my review of street fighterf 30 anniversary collection and do mega man x legacy collection 
Jul 24, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Don't read this T-hug)
Jul 24, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles doesnt have to be fraud
Jul 24, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: sonic, wth?
Jul 24, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: micro sd cards are everywhere
Jul 24, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: i have a box with a bunch of old ones
Jul 24, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: i have at least 10 devices with micro sd cards in them
Jul 24, 2018 8:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Good for you migles. 
Jul 24, 2018 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now excuse me while I find a 64GB Micro sd xc for $15 
Jul 24, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have spare sd cards but they're all small...
Jul 24, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i have this 32gb from my old phone, i dont think its being used for anything currently
Jul 24, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats the biggest sparei have
Jul 24, 2018 10:55 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: hii
Jul 24, 2018 11:21 PM - Lilith Valentine: I ain't yet
Jul 25, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFSaq_wXyKI
Jul 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also "oowwww" I did like 10 miles of walking at least today lol
Jul 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but my boss is awesome and I would walk 20 if he needed it lol
Jul 25, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: probably cry myself to sleep if I had to walk 20 miles in one day but meh lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 26, 2018)

Jul 25, 2018 4:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://old.reddit.com/r/discordapp/comments/91k548/our_subreddit_lost_partner_status_due_to_a_tos/
Jul 25, 2018 4:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 25, 2018 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 25, 2018 9:13 AM - migles: lilith!
Jul 25, 2018 11:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am Lilith
Jul 25, 2018 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Whys your breath smell like vagina
Jul 25, 2018 11:13 AM - Lilith Valentine: Cause I am gay fuck
Jul 25, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: hey lilith
Jul 25, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: so you are a trap, or a futa?
Jul 25, 2018 11:22 AM - kenenthk: She's a non fuckyou
Jul 25, 2018 11:25 AM - kenenthk: This girl at work I'm trying to hook up heard me say back off I got first dibs to another guy 
Jul 25, 2018 11:28 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am a girl.
Jul 25, 2018 11:29 AM - kenenthk: Are you gay like dinoh?
Jul 25, 2018 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk will now ask for photographic evidence 
Jul 25, 2018 11:34 AM - migles: but you didnt take the operation yet, right? so technically you are what people call a trap?
Jul 25, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: i am not sure what futa means lol in the dictionary one entry said biologically looks like a girl but has both sexes, in other it said it a girl with dick
Jul 25, 2018 11:36 AM - migles: either way, marry me >:C
Jul 25, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: even if i am a cisgender straight male, i want you to be mine >:C
Jul 25, 2018 11:44 AM - Lilith Valentine: Trap is more like a fetish version of crossdressing. Futa is more like intersex, I am not intersex.
Jul 25, 2018 11:45 AM - kenenthk: If you're gay like dino you'll like duck this making you not gay
Jul 25, 2018 11:45 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am trans and I am actually working on getting me my HTR setup.
Jul 25, 2018 11:46 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am a lesbian, I like girls, both cis and trans
Jul 25, 2018 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Can't we just call it dick is ass or dick touching dick
Jul 25, 2018 11:46 AM - kenenthk: In
Jul 25, 2018 11:47 AM - Lilith Valentine: I also no longer share  It turns out that I am not poly-romantic like I thought I would be
Jul 25, 2018 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Or better yet call it if I see something I want to fuck I fuck? Stop with the labels 
Jul 25, 2018 11:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: Honestly as a proud member of team Instinct, I don't like labels either
Jul 25, 2018 11:51 AM - kenenthk: Names are labels
Jul 25, 2018 11:52 AM - kenenthk: That's why psi has asswhipe on his head
Jul 25, 2018 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I seen a guy with "Respect" tattooed on his neck yesterday.
Jul 25, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: lilith, you don't like boys anymore? :c
Jul 25, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: lol psio, respect him!
Jul 25, 2018 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles the guy was like 7 feet tall and like 320 pounds of muscle pretty sure it would be difficult to not respect him lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he was a wrestler lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: is scared, respect?
Jul 25, 2018 12:02 PM - kenenthk: I told you yesterday mingles it'll work out you both have vaginas
Jul 25, 2018 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fear is sort of related to respect lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:04 PM - kenenthk: I thought fear was a video game
Jul 25, 2018 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it for the PC lol Mint condition boxed copy 
Jul 25, 2018 12:05 PM - kenenthk: Good $5 on ebay
Jul 25, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: how so psio? isn't respect like when you kudo a person?
Jul 25, 2018 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: if you are afraid of someone, you will backstab and shit on that person if you had an oppurtunity to get away
Jul 25, 2018 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True respect I feel is when you like a persons actions, but respect can also be like respecting a rattle snakes right to not be picked up... lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: beat the snake with a stick!
Jul 25, 2018 12:06 PM - kenenthk: Respect isn't a right its earned young ones
Jul 25, 2018 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles go back stab a rattle snake see how far you get lol 
Jul 25, 2018 12:06 PM - kenenthk: I could give a fuck what you have on you show to show me you're worth my respect
Jul 25, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: beating a snake with a stick, nice porno name
Jul 25, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles sounds like gay porn "snake VS stick!"
Jul 25, 2018 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like the next kanomi games
Jul 25, 2018 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Metal Gear, Solid Snake, Liquid Snake Juice!
Jul 25, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: exactly psio, "big dark snake beats a straight stick"
Jul 25, 2018 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Pew snake
Jul 25, 2018 12:08 PM - migles: a porno where they sword with 2 dicks
Jul 25, 2018 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 25, 2018 12:10 PM - kenenthk: So is solid snake angry bec4the girl always fucks him over
Jul 25, 2018 12:10 PM - migles: "here you see in their natural state a big snake beating a nice stick, for the rights of the cave"
Jul 25, 2018 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Am I the only one that noticed he's always getting fucked over by girls
Jul 25, 2018 12:12 PM - migles: you know when you hit a dude with your glove to get into a fight? in a porno if you beat another guy with a used condom, you are challenging him to a sword fight to get the girl
Jul 25, 2018 12:13 PM - migles: damn, i found my talent, i do great porn scripts
Jul 25, 2018 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to hire a Mormon like Orgazmo
Jul 25, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: whack a mole with midgets
Jul 25, 2018 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-rhTZK0kE
Jul 25, 2018 12:14 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 25, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: you hide a bunch of midgets in barrels with the ass up, a straigh dude has to stick the D in the barrels. if it's a girl midget he wins
Jul 25, 2018 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Orgazmo is like the best movie ever
Jul 25, 2018 12:17 PM - migles: need youtube account to watch that psio
Jul 25, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you can bypass that lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:17 PM - migles: whats the easiest laziest way psio?
Jul 25, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/?v/Ok-rhTZK0kE
Jul 25, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: remove "watch" and replace = with /  That bypasses it lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:20 PM - migles: lol doesnt' work
Jul 25, 2018 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit they fixed it lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: lel
Jul 25, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: i think we could use the embbed player?
Jul 25, 2018 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's what it was supposed to do lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nsfwyoutube.com/?v/Ok-rhTZK0kE
Jul 25, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.nsfwyoutube.com/?v/Ok-rhTZK0kE
Jul 25, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol weird it's a different video
Jul 25, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nsfwyoutube.com/watch?v=Ok-rhTZK0kE OK last try then I gotta go grab breakfast lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That works try that one Migles lol
Jul 25, 2018 12:27 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: hii
Jul 25, 2018 12:41 PM - Lilith Valentine: I just remembered the the Ak2i had the world's worst contacts
Jul 25, 2018 12:42 PM - Lilith Valentine: Makes testing with it about as fun as chewing off my own foot
Jul 25, 2018 1:51 PM - aos10: Any mod here?
Jul 25, 2018 2:08 PM - DinohScene: yes?
Jul 25, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey 
Jul 25, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How things in merry old England? (I am probably guessing the wrong thing or is the UK like part of England or the other way? lol)
Jul 25, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should get it tattooed on me so I can remember....
Jul 25, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think England would be sort of like one of the states in the US and the UK is the overall thingy? lol
Jul 25, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Bad Gateway comic
Jul 25, 2018 2:24 PM - DinohScene: yo Psio
Jul 25, 2018 2:24 PM - DinohScene: England is suffering under the heat, just like the rest of Europe
Jul 25, 2018 2:37 PM - aos10: could you fix the error in the title for my thread?
Jul 25, 2018 2:37 PM - aos10: https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-how-to-delete-game-updates-using-devmenu-without-going-to-mainiaince-mode.512576/
Jul 25, 2018 2:37 PM - Coto: 504 gateway not found
Jul 25, 2018 2:37 PM - aos10: maintenance
Jul 25, 2018 2:38 PM - Coto: 504 gateway timeout*
Jul 25, 2018 2:46 PM - DinohScene: out of me jurisdiction :c
Jul 25, 2018 2:46 PM - DinohScene: sorry mate
Jul 25, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just went to the store and came back and it's hot as hell here too lol
Jul 25, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it rained like 4 minutes and made it even more hot
Jul 25, 2018 2:47 PM - the_randomizer: Has anyone ever got a Switch or PS4 digital game off of Amazon? And if so, does it work reliably? Like, is it easy to use the code to get the game?
Jul 25, 2018 2:48 PM - the_randomizer: Just got a huge amazon gift card and I'm tempted to get a game
Jul 25, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CWtDndA
Jul 25, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ixEnEx9 Dinoh might like this one 
Jul 25, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got cats doing silly things lol
Jul 25, 2018 2:53 PM - the_randomizer: *sigh* I shouldn't have asked :eyeroll:
Jul 25, 2018 2:53 PM - the_randomizer: Clearly no one knows
Jul 25, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they work fine Randomizer 
Jul 25, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get games for free (Amazon Prime thing) all the time 
Jul 25, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dEyj7x3 Dinoh UK heat wave meme thing
Jul 25, 2018 2:54 PM - the_randomizer: I mean, digital games, how does it work, how do you redeem the code for eShop, etc. I don't want to waste money on something that doesn't work
Jul 25, 2018 2:55 PM - the_randomizer: I can't find anything on Google regarding Amazon digital games for Switch
Jul 25, 2018 2:56 PM - the_randomizer: I just don't know if they'll work at all
Jul 25, 2018 2:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, likes that fear effect game? 
Jul 25, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic the first one was pretty good 
Jul 25, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not fantastic but solid
Jul 25, 2018 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean for the time the graphics where great.
Jul 25, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/umDBgh5
Jul 25, 2018 3:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you play the new one? 
Jul 25, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I played 2 and 3 or something? I can't remember those lol
Jul 25, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F.E.A.R._(series)
Jul 25, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/07/25/1428254/evidence-detected-of-lake-beneath-the-surface-of-mars
Jul 25, 2018 3:18 PM - DinohScene: I AM JAR CAT!
Jul 25, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 25, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M5lR51L.jpg
Jul 25, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fXKXge5.jpg
Jul 25, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WkHla7j.jpg
Jul 25, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: mmm that creampie looks good
Jul 25, 2018 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: gotta get that recipe
Jul 25, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/55287030
Jul 25, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/55286989 Back when Apple still believed in ports lol
Jul 25, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fuck
Jul 25, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 16MB of RAM I got doesn't work
Jul 25, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With this particular motherboard, anyways
Jul 25, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jul 25, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hated PC's back then had to be the perfect RAM or it doesn't work 
Jul 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the sticks I got were the same specs and everything
Jul 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the mobo was just like "FUCK FUCK SIMM FAILED FUCK"
Jul 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I worked at a place building PC's we where constantly on the phone with Kingston ordering like half a million dollars of RAM and shipping entire lots back....
Jul 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just return them, try to find another set lol
Jul 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That literally is all you can do Tom
Jul 25, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the old stuff is incredibly sensitive to ESD so careful (or it's fried already)
Jul 25, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I don't mean because it's old, it's because it was like that brand new too.... lol
Jul 25, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess newer stuff has ESD protection circuits but the old stuff has zero protection.
Jul 25, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the sticks I got was in like 2 different antistatic bags lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I managed to find a TX486DLC for $10 Psi lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing as the Cyrix 486DLC, just with the Texas Instruments branding slapped on instead lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz Cyrix had Texas Instruments manufacture most of their CPUs for a time back then lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when TI made stuff for home use lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I think they do mostly government stuff mostly
Jul 25, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once that shows up, and hopefully it just works, I'll have the equivalent of a 40mhz 386 in this 25mhz slot 
Jul 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet then you can play Duke Nukem (not 3D) lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: but some older games might run too fast
Jul 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like Pacman is one for sure unless you get the one for Windows 95 lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what Mo'Slow is for 
Jul 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that mostly applies to like lower to mid 80s games
Jul 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most later games and 90s games run just fine
Jul 25, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Jul 25, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got the 2D Duke nukem games running already Psi lo
Jul 25, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duke Nukem 3D will probably be out of reacxh
Jul 25, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doom most likely, too, or at least at a nice playable speed
Jul 25, 2018 4:13 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: hii
Jul 25, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a tad depressing, but oh well lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Doom might get like 6fps 
Jul 25, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lower, since I likely won't be able to enable the 1kb of cache it'll have
Jul 25, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: acustom patches?
Jul 25, 2018 4:16 PM - Coto: i remember 16 years ago, I got to run the no$gba emu for DOS in an old 66mhz pc, running in protected mode. I had no sound but the game ran extremely well. Also I remember my PC not booting anymore because the emu did something, so my PC was dead
Jul 25, 2018 4:16 PM - Coto: after that my interest in coding increased lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know there's software for it that supposedly can enable it from DOS
Jul 25, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not 100% sure if it'll work on such a limited system like this
Jul 25, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could swear I knew someone ran Doom on a 25Mhz 386... maybe some sort of accelerated something
Jul 25, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose I'll know in a few days lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you make the Window Size as low as it could go, maybe Psi
Jul 25, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6U8fyEgRH4 < That's what it'd be like playing DOOM on a 40mhz 386 lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: he probably turned off full screen AA or something lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:19 PM - Coto: x86 has vast registers, so prevents too much context switches, and already features mmu-like hardware, so it's a great advantage over the old AGB or NTR cpu
Jul 25, 2018 4:20 PM - Coto: but if games did use newer technology like MMX, and the host processor didn't have it, yeah, slowdowns
Jul 25, 2018 4:20 PM - Coto: that's the reason why running anything that is not ARM code (such as emulating PPC) on ARM devices ends up being so slow
Jul 25, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nvidia-geforce-gtx1080-unable-to-run-monster-hunter-world-with-60fps-on-highest-settings-at-1440p-pc-screenshots/
Jul 25, 2018 4:24 PM - Coto: some gba games will write to BIOS in gba, so if the game write was unhandled by the emulator, and in the DOS protected mode DID map such write to an actual sensitive map of the host PC, such as a bios memory (I can only think of such ), then, yeah, dead pc
Jul 25, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So unoptimized Crapcom garbage
Jul 25, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still gonna torrent it anyways though
Jul 25, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that's crazy lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: doesn't look that good to run like that lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe a patch is inbound or driver optimization from Nvidia
Jul 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure there will be a "Game-Ready!" driver that does nothing lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:27 PM - Coto: maybe the guy didn't know windows run at energy saver settings by default, and is running the game only at 50% CPU resources
Jul 25, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/xbox-one-adds-2-more-backwards-compatible-games/1100-6460697/
Jul 25, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the Xbox 1 X worth buying? Considering buying here soon ish
Jul 25, 2018 4:29 PM - Coto: since anything that uses physics and tries to give it to a GPU, requires CUDA or similar API to transfer physics calculation from the CPU ->GPU
Jul 25, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that it has some BC for Xbox and 360 games lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:30 PM - Coto: and if the CPU is throttled, runs like garbage
Jul 25, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you like Xboner games and don't own a 360, it'd probably be worth it Psi
Jul 25, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I would just get the normal Xboner, if you don't have a 4K TV or anything
Jul 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a bunch of 360s ll
Jul 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might get a 4K TV eventually lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then probably not lol. You have a hacked OG Xbox, so the backwards compatibility there shouldn't matter
Jul 25, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the 1X did like enhancement for old stuff? Kinda collecting the old stuff lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe they up the internal res, yeah
Jul 25, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if it's like a massive improvement
Jul 25, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: in a few months here should have like 400 a month I can spare on wasteful stuff lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I don't have my Xbone anymore lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: soon Tom you will have no money too!!!! lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but it's worth it 
Jul 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already have no money ;O;
Jul 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once I finish tricking out this 386, all my extra money I'd normally spend on shit is going straight to babby fund lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hopefully the stuff you buy and keep will be worth a small fortune later 
Jul 25, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like classic cars
Jul 25, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By the time the babby is born I should have a few grand put away I think, which will be nice lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta wait for that 386 boom to happen ;O;
Jul 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 386 PC's for $1000, just like old Amiga's!
Jul 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sega Saturn price increase, now $500 for just the console!
Jul 25, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's getting crazy on some of these
Jul 25, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paid emulators should get more popular too? lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TG16 is going insane  I want to buy a recapped Duo but like 350 dollars I think?
Jul 25, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I've noticed older consoles going up in price recently as well
Jul 25, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I blame it on Nintendo's "Mini" crap, reminding people that someone will actually pay stupid sums of money for old shit 
Jul 25, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/bhp/turbo-duo
Jul 25, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 25, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ok nevermind that idea lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/redream-is-a-work-in-progress-dreamcast-emulator-that-supports-linux-has-good-compatibility.12219
Jul 25, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat
Jul 25, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might look into that in a moment lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >$5 premium
Jul 25, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nevermind
Jul 25, 2018 4:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: Literally me
Jul 25, 2018 4:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: the fuck they are locing HD rendering
Jul 25, 2018 4:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: for 5 bucks
Jul 25, 2018 4:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: and when you try to download the free version
Jul 25, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I don't mind stuff like Cemu having just "early access" releases, or other emu teams taking donations
Jul 25, 2018 4:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: it asks you to register
Jul 25, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But charging for features, fuck that shit
Jul 25, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if it's open source
Jul 25, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, nope
Jul 25, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, fuck that shit then
Jul 25, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wait for the Android version Tom then Lucky Patch it lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't care about Dreamcast on Android ;O;
Jul 25, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be great lol
Jul 25, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @gamerZ, there's a mirror for the lite version on gametechwiki
Jul 25, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/07/25/app-sales-jul-25-2018/ Final Fantasy stuff on sale making it almost reasonable lol
Jul 25, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.ign.com/videos/2018/07/24/xbox-scarlet-what-we-want-hope-and-expect-unlocked-354
Jul 25, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox news or rumor?
Jul 25, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are rumors that Microsoft is working on the next gen Xbox
Jul 25, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing concrete though
Jul 25, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it'll have like two versions, one that's a barebones, game streaming only device and one that's the actual console
Jul 25, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: as long as they make Halo God of War crossover game lol
Jul 25, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've got it..... it works like Assassin's Creed and Master Chief has to go back in time where he is the God of War to stop the Hall rings from being activated back in time!
Jul 25, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo
Jul 25, 2018 5:12 PM - migles: sup
Jul 25, 2018 5:12 PM - migles: whats happeningh
Jul 25, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing, apparently ;o;
Jul 25, 2018 5:28 PM - migles: aw
Jul 25, 2018 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dude I bought the 16MB of RAM from says he might have another set that will work for this board, so we're gonna swap them and see lol
Jul 25, 2018 5:48 PM - BORTZ: Tom are you going to get an Indego workstation 2?
Jul 25, 2018 5:49 PM - BORTZ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDxLa6P6exc
Jul 25, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No before that he will get a NeXT Step one 
Jul 25, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if you buy one for me 
Jul 25, 2018 6:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spider BORTZ 
Jul 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Danny600kill: Evening guys, quick question to save me creating a thread
Jul 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Danny600kill: What 3DS flashcarts the best one, regardless of price
Jul 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Danny600kill: not had a flashcart since DS days so total noob essentally
Jul 25, 2018 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm SD cards have flash memory. 
Jul 25, 2018 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So buy one of those
Jul 25, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMk5MzgcbIc
Jul 25, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuWAfA704KI Tom they made Seafood Lasagna lol
Jul 25, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/onIlwR6
Jul 25, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6V6N79u
Jul 25, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/oxjMJJT
Jul 26, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, if anyone is reading this and if you have a github account..
Jul 26, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can you visit the snes9x page and post a issue about msu-1
Jul 26, 2018 12:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And i quote "Msu-1 audio restarts from the beginning after rewinding game." 
Jul 26, 2018 12:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: THANK YOU 
Jul 26, 2018 12:26 AM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: hii
Jul 26, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight that is probably due to the way the SNES handles audio hmm not sure there would be an easy fix for that one?
Jul 26, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: 3 am, still 32c in me room
Jul 26, 2018 12:54 AM - DinohScene: also, bloody peanuts movie
Jul 26, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Dinih you gonna melt 
Jul 26, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/samsung-hires-a-former-nvidia-employee-could-be-developing-its-own-gpu/
Jul 26, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: probably for phones or Apple
Jul 26, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to go to work in the morning so awesome 
Jul 26, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 13.5 hours but so worth it I spend all day with great people 
Jul 26, 2018 1:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 26, 2018 1:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You spend the day in this box.
Jul 26, 2018 1:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What makes us great, we just talk and stuff.
Jul 26, 2018 1:09 AM - DinohScene: yeh, I'm fleeing to Neustift im Stubaital
Jul 26, 2018 1:09 AM - DinohScene: fuck this heat
Jul 26, 2018 1:11 AM - pyromaniac123: warm as balls in the uk
Jul 26, 2018 1:11 AM - DinohScene: I get to endure 36c in ~11 hours
Jul 26, 2018 1:13 AM - pyromaniac123: ok you win
Jul 26, 2018 1:13 AM - DinohScene: which is why I decided to flee the heatwave
Jul 26, 2018 1:15 AM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: Hello
Jul 26, 2018 1:16 AM - pyromaniac123: ^best username ever
Jul 26, 2018 1:17 AM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: 
Jul 26, 2018 1:31 AM - mthrnite: (>'-')>
Jul 26, 2018 1:31 AM - DinohScene: mthr!
Jul 26, 2018 1:31 AM - mthrnite: hola dinoh
Jul 26, 2018 1:31 AM - DinohScene: how's you doing?
Jul 26, 2018 1:32 AM - mthrnite: life is interesting, and vous?
Jul 26, 2018 1:32 AM - DinohScene: surviving a heatwave
Jul 26, 2018 1:32 AM - DinohScene: buggering off to Austria to escape it with the boyfriend
Jul 26, 2018 1:32 AM - mthrnite: i noticed, 96 is a bitch if humidity's high
Jul 26, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 96 is all?
Jul 26, 2018 1:33 AM - mthrnite: we're currently doing 90's around here, haven't hit 100 yet
Jul 26, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's normal here this time of year 
Jul 26, 2018 1:33 AM - mthrnite: humid as fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
Jul 26, 2018 1:34 AM - mthrnite: hey ima get bionic eyeballs in a couple weeks
Jul 26, 2018 1:34 AM - DinohScene: I really wish for autumn
Jul 26, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida it rains and is hot every day right now lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: bionic eyes?
Jul 26, 2018 1:34 AM - DinohScene: tho, on the upside, I will be able to see the bloodmoon on friday : D
Jul 26, 2018 1:34 AM - mthrnite: going in for the un chien andalou routine
Jul 26, 2018 1:35 AM - mthrnite: get my cataracts yoinked
Jul 26, 2018 1:35 AM - DinohScene: chillaxing in the grass with the boyfriend, stargazing with a night temp of 20
Jul 26, 2018 1:35 AM - mthrnite: replaced with science
Jul 26, 2018 1:35 AM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: will the last contest winners be announced tonight or tomorrow?
Jul 26, 2018 1:35 AM - DinohScene: hm, good luck!
Jul 26, 2018 1:36 AM - DinohScene: I must say I'm glad me vision isn't bad ;p
Jul 26, 2018 1:36 AM - mthrnite: i'm assured i will regain my vision in spectacular form
Jul 26, 2018 1:36 AM - mthrnite: it's gone way downhill in the last few years
Jul 26, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm lucky still have 20 20
Jul 26, 2018 1:36 AM - mthrnite: i'm currently wearing 2 pair of glasses just to see near normally
Jul 26, 2018 1:37 AM - DinohScene: up to the point glasses weren't cutting it anymore?
Jul 26, 2018 1:37 AM - mthrnite: steampunk af
Jul 26, 2018 1:37 AM - DinohScene: Farnsworth specs? : D
Jul 26, 2018 1:37 AM - mthrnite: well i coulda got some coke bottle bottoms yeah
Jul 26, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you reminded me to take my pills ty lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:37 AM - mthrnite: still wouldn't have been 2020
Jul 26, 2018 1:38 AM - mthrnite: and this just gets worse w/time
Jul 26, 2018 1:38 AM - mthrnite: so, slice me eyeballs doc
Jul 26, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diebeetus?
Jul 26, 2018 1:39 AM - mthrnite: nah, just an old fuck
Jul 26, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to take metformin and glimapriride but with my diet and I walk like 30 miles a week now maybe I can stop.....
Jul 26, 2018 1:39 AM - mthrnite: shit goes south
Jul 26, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah true  lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hold out longer so we can get T 1000 bodies.... so going to spend my days being the floor in the women's bathroom!!!
Jul 26, 2018 1:40 AM - mthrnite: but, everybody tells me cataract surgery's a cinch
Jul 26, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah my wife got the laser surgery she did fine
Jul 26, 2018 1:42 AM - mthrnite: if everything goes well i wont even have to wear glasses except to read
Jul 26, 2018 1:42 AM - mthrnite: and fuck reading yo
Jul 26, 2018 1:43 AM - mthrnite: i'll get a monocle or something for close up stuff
Jul 26, 2018 1:43 AM - mthrnite: always wanted a monocle anyway
Jul 26, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: get a
Jul 26, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: laser eyes!
Jul 26, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or x-ray vision!
Jul 26, 2018 1:45 AM - mthrnite: i asked the doc if he could do me xrays, he said no sorry
Jul 26, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:45 AM - mthrnite: i'd fap myself to death anyway
Jul 26, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Jul 26, 2018 1:47 AM - mthrnite: got nomansky yesterday on the xbox
Jul 26, 2018 1:48 AM - mthrnite: couldn't play it tho cuz UPDATE 8 GOOGLBYTES
Jul 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: any good?
Jul 26, 2018 1:48 AM - mthrnite: i miss cartridges
Jul 26, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh for Pete's sake
Jul 26, 2018 1:48 AM - mthrnite: my kid got to play it while i was at work
Jul 26, 2018 1:48 AM - mthrnite: once he's asleep it's my turn
Jul 26, 2018 1:49 AM - mthrnite: it does look sweet, nice gfx
Jul 26, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I couldn't play PS3 half the time because constant updates ate up all my play time lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:49 AM - mthrnite: day one updates suck
Jul 26, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm thinking about getting a one x
Jul 26, 2018 1:49 AM - mthrnite: i bought the damn disc so i wouldn't have to fudge with that
Jul 26, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: since now I'm working like mad and might get a promotion soon
Jul 26, 2018 1:50 AM - mthrnite: i'ma get another xbox but i'm gonna wait till the S is cheap again
Jul 26, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: black Friday or cy er mo day is comming
Jul 26, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: cyber even
Jul 26, 2018 1:50 AM - mthrnite: climbin to the top of the company ladder hope it doesn't take to looong
Jul 26, 2018 1:51 AM - mthrnite: i missed prime day, pissed me off
Jul 26, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well they keep firing poeple..... how they behave like that I will never know
Jul 26, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: thought the one guy was going to accidentally discharge his weapon in the hospital...
Jul 26, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then proceeded to use the n word all day
Jul 26, 2018 1:52 AM - mthrnite: give that man a promotion, stat!
Jul 26, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: first and last day lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:53 AM - mthrnite: yeah i get surprised at work by dunderheads too
Jul 26, 2018 1:53 AM - mthrnite: what aaaarre they thinking
Jul 26, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: gave up like 12 hours of OT for that...
Jul 26, 2018 1:54 AM - mthrnite: we got this one guy at work, self styled communist revolutionary, gonna seaze the means of production at a restaurant
Jul 26, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: armed security, guy pulls out his weapon cycle a round out jams his weapon ohh and this is at the check point !ain entrance of the hospital....
Jul 26, 2018 1:55 AM - mthrnite: nice
Jul 26, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: never unholster unless you are in a life or death situation lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Communist???
Jul 26, 2018 1:56 AM - mthrnite: early 20's you do the math
Jul 26, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh hipster lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: not actual lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:57 AM - mthrnite: won't shut up tho, dimestore arguments, but he doesn't know that
Jul 26, 2018 1:57 AM - mthrnite: nice enough fella ina couple years or so i'm sure
Jul 26, 2018 1:57 AM - mthrnite: and he's cute so i give him a pass
Jul 26, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 26, 2018 1:58 AM - mthrnite: aight, gametime, lates mates
Jul 26, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: see ya man


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 27, 2018)

Jul 26, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Fucking cat
Jul 26, 2018 6:30 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/37809358_10156393815824519_8235413478693666816_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=7ce543b9f9dcc4462b827b4c3fe86f80&oe=5BD8A2BF
Jul 26, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, cats have the same taste in food as me
Jul 26, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheeeeeese
Jul 26, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: For this reason, entirely at GOG's own cost, we’re offering an extended refund policy for all owners of No Man’s Sky. Even if your purchase is no longer covered by the 30-Day Money Back Guarantee, you can contact our customer support team and we’ll issue a refund in wallet funds.
Jul 26, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: fuck
Jul 26, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: jesas, i hope theese guys are using gog as a wandering money service because i fucking hope they make serious money with gog
Jul 26, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: *laundering
Jul 26, 2018 1:40 PM - Joe88: Only took two years from release to get a decent game
Jul 26, 2018 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Man's Sky: The Early Access game released outside of Early Access 
Jul 26, 2018 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'll be honest, the game actually became somewhat decent after their first big content patch.
Jul 26, 2018 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The second big one made it pretty decent. The third decent. This one just makes it "what it should've been on release" 
Jul 26, 2018 2:16 PM - Duo8: when will the "make it lives up to the hype" patch release?
Jul 26, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: damn you tom
Jul 26, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: now i kinda wanted to play it
Jul 26, 2018 3:26 PM - Chary: Does GOG ever turn a profit
Jul 26, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: that's why i am thinking gog is a laundering service lol
Jul 26, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: i think i spent like 20 bucks in total in gog
Jul 26, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: and that was since 2013 or so, i found it probably the same time i joined the temp
Jul 26, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:26 AM - Chary: Does GOG ever turn a profit < Why wouldn't they? Like every other digital distribution site ever, they get a % of every sale they make. They give stuff away a ton, and have a lot of sales and such, but otherwise I imagine they have a fairly decent profit margin like other distribution services.
Jul 26, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with all the "BOO DRM IS BAD" people have been stirring up lately 
Jul 26, 2018 4:48 PM - Devin: I'd have to think otherwise. People who know or care what DRM is would know what "DRM free" means. It means you can easily find a copy of the game that won't have to be cracked. I'm sure they get some sales but I'm surprised that they're still a thing.
Jul 26, 2018 4:49 PM - Devin: They let me import some games from my Steam library to their system, which was awesome.
Jul 26, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I'm sure there are more people who pirate GOG games instead of buying them, but I imagine they still sell enough to make a profit
Jul 26, 2018 4:54 PM - Devin: Did you remember the edit/delete buttons? 
Jul 26, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When you edit a shitbox post, it doesn't edit in real time for everyone else
Jul 26, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you refresh, you'll see I did remember 
Jul 26, 2018 4:55 PM - Devin: That's why I posted that. I saw your now deleted post, refreshed and it was gone. 
Jul 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Devin: Are you still working that job that pays in BTC?
Jul 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually fix it in a separate shout, since most of the people that come here never refresh or leave ;O;
Jul 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jul 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Devin: Is it for tax reasons or what? I guess if they're located overseas that'd make sense.
Jul 26, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the company is in Romania lol
Jul 26, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really the only reason I get paid in BTC from them is because that's how they're paid, from all the ads and offerwall sites and such lol
Jul 26, 2018 5:21 PM - migles: are non HC 4gb cards easy to find? in both normal size and micro flavours?
Jul 26, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't recall if there are any non-SDHC 4GB cards
Jul 26, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 2GB and under, yeah no problem. I'm pretty sure all 2GB SD cards aren't SDHC
Jul 26, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: there are, but they are not following sd standarts...
Jul 26, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: but they are compatible with devices not ready for sd hc
Jul 26, 2018 5:26 PM - migles: wanted to get a couple both for my m3 flashcart and the upcoming sd media launcher
Jul 26, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say I've ever seen a 4GB regular SD card myself, so not sure how easy they are to find for that specifically
Jul 26, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might have to resort to aliexpress for that
Jul 26, 2018 5:29 PM - migles: lol found this one https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0DF-000F-00094
Jul 26, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 label 
Jul 26, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, 2GB normal SD cards are more expensive than 8GB ones now 
Jul 26, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Memory-SDSDUN-008G-G46-Newest-Version/dp/B00M55BS5O/ vs  https://www.amazon.com/Transcend-Flash-Memory-Card-TS2GSDC/dp/B000FGNM6I/
Jul 26, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think manufacturers have millions of the things left unsold they're trying to get rid of
Jul 26, 2018 5:34 PM - Joe88: they rather just get money from the recycling
Jul 26, 2018 5:37 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: hello
Jul 26, 2018 5:37 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: when will the contest winners be announced?
Jul 26, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never, the contest was a lie so we could collect sensitive data from your images
Jul 26, 2018 6:05 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: oh no
Jul 26, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Its rigged to make people do stuff without ever getting stuff
Jul 26, 2018 6:27 PM - kenenthk: What was UltaMew banned for?
Jul 26, 2018 6:33 PM - Joe88: he was banned back in 2014
Jul 26, 2018 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I just got notified over a old thread I made and saw
Jul 26, 2018 6:49 PM - Riyaz: He was banned because the mods found out that he was neither Ultra nor Mew
Jul 26, 2018 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/guns-of-icarus-alliance < free gam 
Jul 26, 2018 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Looks like a AAA title
Jul 26, 2018 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Looks like BBB-utt 
Jul 26, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: Oh crap. Redeemed it before realising it was some online bollocks.
Jul 26, 2018 8:40 PM - Joe88: just add it and never play it like me
Jul 26, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Deps planning a giveaway now
Jul 26, 2018 10:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh my gosh, steam chat got a modern overhaul 
Jul 26, 2018 10:50 PM - Chary: Steam voice chat also has a very weird exploit that if you use voice calls, people can hear you even after you D/C
Jul 26, 2018 10:50 PM - Chary: So modern steam already broke things
Jul 26, 2018 11:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Using steam for voice calls instead of other apps 
Jul 26, 2018 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Call your bank through steam pls
Jul 27, 2018 12:18 AM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: good thing that I always keep my mic muted XD
Jul 27, 2018 12:23 AM - AsPika2219: countdown to TOTAL LUNAR ECLIPSE on tonight (Europe, India, Arab) or early morning (China, Malaysia, Indonesia)
Jul 27, 2018 1:04 AM - kenenthk: What gamerzmum ks coming outside
Jul 27, 2018 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Is
Jul 27, 2018 1:39 AM - DinohScene: 15.5 hours remaining for the eclipse!
Jul 27, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The eclipse will lower temperatures? lol
Jul 27, 2018 4:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, check this out 
Jul 27, 2018 4:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOVw4kKGM2Q
Jul 27, 2018 4:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ;


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 28, 2018)

Jul 27, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: McDonald's guy fucked up my order so I got free large fries and a large drink 
Jul 27, 2018 6:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you use a large toilet bowl when you had to use the bathroom after eating that stuff? 
Jul 27, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: I just did
Jul 27, 2018 11:10 AM - Flame: yo yo whats good in the hoodbox
Jul 27, 2018 12:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: I continue to be immortal and all humans around me continue to be mortals
Jul 27, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/07/26/1921236/scientists-perfect-technique-to-create-most-dense-solid-state-memory-in-history-that-could-soon-exceed-the-capabilities-of-current-hard-drives-by-1000-times So a MicroSD card could hold all my games?
Jul 27, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: so if you put oxigen in it, will it turn into watter?
Jul 27, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would need fire to do that lol
Jul 27, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or some other process to combine the oxygen and hydrogen 
Jul 27, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL1t1jdyT5k&feature=em-uploademail
Jul 27, 2018 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, my 486DLC is showing up today
Jul 27, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for it to not work ;O;
Jul 27, 2018 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it boot...and the CMOS battery died, of course, so I gotta reinstall DOS again 
Jul 27, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New RAM the guy sent also doesn't work, which is poop 
Jul 27, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well
Jul 27, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least I have all the DOS stuff backed up from the CF card this time lol
Jul 27, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should make reinstalling go super quick now I hope
Jul 27, 2018 5:12 PM - Coto: old hardware fails. I have revived many RAM , ROM /other stuff by resoldering them
Jul 27, 2018 5:13 PM - Coto: even after my 3dfx 5 5500 agp died (well it was working, but showed artifacts), I did resolder each ram, but I think the bga joints died (the ones beneath one of the 2 video processors)
Jul 27, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When my PCI 5500 died it was completely dead 
Jul 27, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:12 PM - Coto: old hardware fails. I have revived many RAM , ROM /other stuff by resoldering them < This is more a case of unsupported RAM sticks, not bad RAM
Jul 27, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I think the cache is now enabled for the 48DLC, the test thing that came with the programs to enable it claims it failed, but I just ran benchmarks before and after enabling and they're different so I guess it worked lol
Jul 27, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The original benchmark scores were 95.6 total, without the cache enabled it went to 114 total, and with the cache enabled it jumped all the way up to 144 
Jul 27, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Jul 27, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.philscomputerlab.com/386-benchmark-pack.html < Based on these scores
Jul 27, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3D Benchmarks weren't even close, but only cuz I have a slower VGA chip so ignoring those it's pretty closed to the native 40mhz 386
Jul 27, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For running 15mhz slower lol
Jul 27, 2018 6:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, psio Nvidia Shield TV got a update for the nvidia games app.
Jul 27, 2018 6:03 PM - Coto: problem with old hardware is that no new spare parts, and the older components start aging
Jul 27, 2018 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now you can log into your steam account on shield and play steam game. 
Jul 27, 2018 6:03 PM - Coto: so some kind of maintenance must be done
Jul 27, 2018 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't even need to use the pc as a relay like the game stream does, is not a PC mirror screen, is cloud pc streamed from server 
Jul 27, 2018 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You got to download and install all the steam games to your virtual cloud first though.
Jul 27, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to try that out lol
Jul 27, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can never remember my Nvidia login lol
Jul 27, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always get locked out a couple of times...
Jul 27, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course if the login thing would remind people "Hey we require a capital letter a number and a symbol as part of your password..." this would go a long ways to helping me... lol
Jul 27, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao.... The thing said "You may experience frame loss" but mine kills the recommended... must be broken lol
Jul 27, 2018 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 27, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk hey 
Jul 27, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works I just set up Borderlands 2 and it works great... even has my hacked save with like 500 gold keys lol
Jul 27, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: I'm back.
Jul 27, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo hey 
Jul 27, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That seems freaky to me, just playing my steam games directly on the Shield TV with no PC needed...
Jul 27, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: This week I have been in prison.
Jul 27, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: Only joking.
Jul 27, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: This week I have been in hospital.
Jul 27, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you get smothered by giant tits on your birthday then realize you didn't want to die halfway through?
Jul 27, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital????
Jul 27, 2018 6:58 PM - Devin: And that was the first time Tom met his dad but not the last.
Jul 27, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: Working. Not ill or injured.
Jul 27, 2018 7:00 PM - Depravo: But odd hours in sweaty conditions with lots of travelling.
Jul 27, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ahhh I too am working at a hospital lol
Jul 27, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but as an armed gaurd lol
Jul 27, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pay is great and I get to dress all snazy
Jul 27, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting my first medal for completed training lol
Jul 27, 2018 7:09 PM - Depravo: Today I was boxing massive medical files in a literal conservatory.
Jul 27, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Hottest, most humid day of the year and I'm grafting in what can only be described as a greenhouse.
Jul 27, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: I'm not even an agricultural worker.
Jul 27, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I have heard it hasn't rained where you are in like a week?
Jul 27, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that normal?
Jul 27, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: It hasn't rained for around 6 weeks until yesterday.
Jul 27, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: Since then we've been getting intermittent storms but it's still hot and sticky.
Jul 27, 2018 7:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just use google to log in with nvidia
Jul 27, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: Hello.
Jul 27, 2018 7:43 PM - Depravo: Hey Veho. Good vacation?
Jul 27, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Jul 27, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: The kid had fun and that's the only thing that matters.
Jul 27, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B4MmGouOr0
Jul 27, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: VACATION 
Jul 27, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: In this heat?
Jul 27, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/geforce-now/supported-games/
Jul 27, 2018 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is a list of supported geforce now games Psi 
Jul 27, 2018 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Instant play
Jul 27, 2018 7:53 PM - Depravo: I can tell you're not from the UK, Sonic. Moving towards the heat is generally the point of a vacation.
Jul 27, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's why they call it "In Heat!" lol
Jul 27, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: 
Jul 27, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: Although we don't have to go anywhere at the moment.
Jul 27, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: I have to travel to reach the nearest viable body of water.
Jul 27, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: I thought Croatia had all the sea?
Jul 27, 2018 7:57 PM - Depravo: Well, all the sea Bosnia wanted.
Jul 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: If they wanted sea, they should have sided differently in the Venetia-Ottoman Empire conflict.
Jul 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: Losers.
Jul 27, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: *Venice
Jul 27, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Depravo, it says on my profile I'm from new york 
Jul 27, 2018 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Venice has a fantastic Navy, like those boats with the guys with the sticks!
Jul 27, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Like I look at profiles.
Jul 27, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even look at my own most of the time lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: You can't look at your own profile.
Jul 27, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: Unless your have at least two mirrors or a really funny shaped head.
Jul 27, 2018 8:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, your profile is still on level 6
Jul 27, 2018 8:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You been here longer than me, how can you let this happen 
Jul 27, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: He compensates for the lack of e-peen with his actual peen.
Jul 27, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: I've just ordered a donner kebab.
Jul 27, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:20 PM - Veho: For the past week I've subsisted entirely on fast food, so this is one of the rare times I won't comment with "I want a kebab".
Jul 27, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want one... but too tired to go get one lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My legs and feet hurt from standing on them for like 14+ hours lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One more day then I get 2 days off so that will be nice lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:36 PM - Veho: Is there regulation footwear or can you bring your own?
Jul 27, 2018 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't had fast food in a good month and a half, until lunch today where I caved and bought Panda Express 
Jul 27, 2018 8:47 PM - Veho: Is that a good or a bad thing?
Jul 27, 2018 8:47 PM - Veho: Are you trying to avoid fast food?
Jul 27, 2018 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been dieting since like March lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lost like 40lbs so far lol
Jul 27, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Want to be moderately healthy for when Tom/Tomantha Bombababby shows up 
Jul 27, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: Good luck.
Jul 27, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: I on the other hand am cultivating a dad bod.
Jul 27, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: A large pillowy belly for the kid to bouce on.
Jul 27, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: Damn, Veho. I only announced it for your benefit.
Jul 27, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: PS It was delicious.
Jul 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 27, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo always has good food 
Jul 27, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if I ever win one of those lottos I will go on a food vacation and try those places lol
Jul 27, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably die a couple of years later and be like 500 pounds but worth it lol
Jul 27, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/27/inmates-idaho-jpay-hack/
Jul 27, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lucky patcher? lol
Jul 27, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rt.com/news/434375-frozen-worms-alive-siberia-permafrost/
Jul 27, 2018 11:46 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.wish.com/product/5adebc3c3c1dc60f7dd86f8f thats adorable
Jul 28, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You visited Depravo? 
Jul 28, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How you know his food is good?
Jul 28, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He posted one menu's here before and it looked and sounded amazing!!!
Jul 28, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/donkey-painted-zebra-cairo-international-garden-park-zoo-accused/
Jul 28, 2018 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 28, 2018 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Can I do that to my cat


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 29, 2018)

Jul 28, 2018 5:13 AM - Coto: 9 hours doing a test
Jul 28, 2018 5:14 AM - Coto: no wait, 12 hours
Jul 28, 2018 5:21 AM - Coto: people use the believe the occam's razor principle to be best. But once you deal with the impossible, only the possible remains lol
Jul 28, 2018 5:21 AM - Coto: use to *
Jul 28, 2018 6:43 AM - kenenthk: This crab salads pretty good
Jul 28, 2018 12:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: crabstick or proper crab?
Jul 28, 2018 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: crabstick is fine but it's nothing like real crab
Jul 28, 2018 1:10 PM - Veho: GENUINE IMITATION CRAB MEAT
Jul 28, 2018 1:10 PM - Veho: (made from pollock)
Jul 28, 2018 1:18 PM - Depravo: Now known as 'seafood' sticks.
Jul 28, 2018 2:04 PM - mthrnite: goo.gl/QPrGQa
Jul 28, 2018 2:04 PM - mthrnite: how do i shot internet?
Jul 28, 2018 2:09 PM - mthrnite: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arcade-1Up-Centipede-Machine-4ft/617089098
Jul 28, 2018 2:09 PM - mthrnite: kinda want
Jul 28, 2018 3:07 PM - Joe88: Not too bad of a price if a bit short, though im sure its poorly constructed
Jul 28, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably made of super cheap plastic lol
Jul 28, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty decent price though, yeah
Jul 28, 2018 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine an original arcade machine for that is a good $1000-$2000 lol
Jul 28, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ms-Pacman-Galaga-Classic-Arcade-24-Upright-Game-Cabinet/969452200 Whew
Jul 28, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if those are brand new machines or if they took some old ones and refurbished them up and updated them a bit
Jul 28, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, guess it's all brand new
Jul 28, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's all particle board, based on their "installation video" on their homepage https://www.arcade1up.com/ <
Jul 28, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The little black box with the games is interesting, I wonder if you could like tear that apart and rig up a Pi
Jul 28, 2018 3:22 PM - Joe88: Bunch of fiberboard
Jul 28, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you can get a "riser", which I imagine is an expensive little table for the machine to make it higher lol
Jul 28, 2018 3:52 PM - Depravo: https://shop.pimoroni.com/products/picade
Jul 28, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ Yeah, but that's a shitty tabletop thing that's only $50 cheaper than that big ol' hunk of shitty fiber board 
Jul 28, 2018 4:07 PM - Depravo: And therefore easier to put up in the loft when you get bored with it after 20 minutes.
Jul 28, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: sea, sun, beautiful woman..
Jul 28, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: ..... am here with you wankers
Jul 28, 2018 4:10 PM - Depravo: Woman? Just one of them?
Jul 28, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: you people make me sick 
Jul 28, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: women **
Jul 28, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor Flame. The singular beautiful woman wants nothing to do with him, so he comes here ;O;
Jul 28, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: fuck i forgot i can edit shouts now
Jul 28, 2018 4:12 PM - Depravo: I took a photo of a random arse when I was on holiday https://puu.sh/B4CeW/586dbdd62a.png
Jul 28, 2018 4:13 PM - Depravo: @Flame literally the best thing about being a moderator.
Jul 28, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: my laptop is connected to my phone which is connected to 2g network
Jul 28, 2018 4:16 PM - Flame: this is the life...................... not
Jul 28, 2018 4:21 PM - DinohScene: 2g!?
Jul 28, 2018 4:21 PM - DinohScene: where are you?
Jul 28, 2018 4:22 PM - DinohScene: medieval times?
Jul 28, 2018 4:22 PM - Flame: worse... stone age
Jul 28, 2018 4:31 PM - DinohScene: here, take fire
Jul 28, 2018 4:32 PM - DinohScene: it new discovery I found on cavetemp
Jul 28, 2018 4:40 PM - Flame: lol
Jul 28, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: dinoh you dumb=
Jul 28, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: ?
Jul 28, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: he is in a age even discoveries where not discovered
Jul 28, 2018 6:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Colorful chat box today 
Jul 28, 2018 7:00 PM - Joe88: dominated by blues
Jul 28, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue waffles lol
Jul 28, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im at work bored but meh lol
Jul 28, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Searching bags is fun but only had like 16 people the last hour
Jul 28, 2018 7:18 PM - Joe88: Wernt you doing armored truck driver?
Jul 28, 2018 7:39 PM - migles: did you found secret dildos?
Jul 28, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes and yes
Jul 28, 2018 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Armored car thing fell through but get paid more now lol
Jul 28, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now im hospital security
Jul 28, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles 2 so far lol
Jul 28, 2018 9:01 PM - Veho: Did you run them through the autoclave?
Jul 29, 2018 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 29, 2018 1:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/science-technology/995671/PSN-Down-PlayStation-Network-not-working-outage 
Jul 29, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o6ktW9H
Jul 29, 2018 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Psi can I use a 2 way ethernet splitter to make a connection with the og xbox
Jul 29, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No at least not if you want to use the devices at them same time....
Jul 29, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but for about the same price you can get a 4 port switch that will allow both to be online
Jul 29, 2018 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Isn't a port switch like 20
Jul 29, 2018 3:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POP TART 
Jul 29, 2018 3:52 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 30, 2018)

Jul 29, 2018 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TRENDnet-Unmanaged-GREENnet-Switching-TE100-S5/dp/B000M2TAN4/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1532858430&sr=8-10&keywords=4+port+switch
Jul 29, 2018 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be cheaper on Newegg but 10 bucks
Jul 29, 2018 10:09 AM - Flame: what Chinese shit did you buy of late psio
Jul 29, 2018 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol been too busy working to spend any money 
Jul 29, 2018 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I did find out we get free coffee at work so that's nice lol
Jul 29, 2018 10:13 AM - Flame: work?
Jul 29, 2018 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah security guard at a hospital right now.
Jul 29, 2018 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although they are late paying me.
Jul 29, 2018 10:21 AM - Flame: you are living the life
Jul 29, 2018 10:22 AM - Flame: get paid, get laid
Jul 29, 2018 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Jul 29, 2018 10:25 AM - Flame: my bank code is 666-666-666 send money
Jul 29, 2018 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 10:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JFx2y72.jpg
Jul 29, 2018 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Psi we get free hot coco2if I feel like walking clear down to er for it
Jul 29, 2018 10:29 AM - kenenthk: Psis wife doesn't put out anymore so he just gets midget prostitutes at 100 an hour
Jul 29, 2018 10:30 AM - kenenthk: There was some random dude just smoking in our employee parking lot security told me he voluntarily left when he saw them
Jul 29, 2018 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they do that a lot at work for me too
Jul 29, 2018 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of people see the metal detector and just leave lol
Jul 29, 2018 10:32 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure you would be hard to fight psi
Jul 29, 2018 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Watch this 4chan video bro nah3hes cool guys let him stay
Jul 29, 2018 10:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9boodgj
Jul 29, 2018 10:51 AM - Veho: Apparently it's "upvote everything to front pge" day on imgur so it's even more shit than usual.
Jul 29, 2018 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she seems nice
Jul 29, 2018 10:53 AM - kenenthk: Least they had more traffic than prime day did
Jul 29, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e03H3Js_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 29, 2018 10:55 AM - Veho: What's prime day again?
Jul 29, 2018 10:57 AM - kenenthk: Whenever she says yes?
Jul 29, 2018 10:58 AM - kenenthk: It's like Amazons own black Friday if you're being serious except its half off on shit no one wants
Jul 29, 2018 10:59 AM - Veho: Yeah I was being serious, I don't really Amazon so I didn't know that.
Jul 29, 2018 11:00 AM - kenenthk: They did have a SNES theme 3ds xl I was ab9to grab for 150
Jul 29, 2018 11:00 AM - Veho: Sounds like the "flash sale day" on any other online store, "up to" 50% off, but the popular items are 1% off and only the crap they're trying to get rid of is 50% off.
Jul 29, 2018 11:01 AM - kenenthk: Feel bad for Amazon's packagers those days must be hell ooo 20 off a kcur maker gotta buy 4
Jul 29, 2018 11:02 AM - kenenthk: Kcup
Jul 29, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: They knew what they signed up for  
Jul 29, 2018 11:04 AM - Veho: Now gimme my yearly supply of coffee.
Jul 29, 2018 11:05 AM - kenenthk: Work at a hospital apparently they all have free coffee
Jul 29, 2018 11:07 AM - Veho: And free infectious diseases.
Jul 29, 2018 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Back when I stocked we got first dibs on discounted items that came in damaged got 100 box of kcups for 10 bucks
Jul 29, 2018 11:08 AM - Veho: That's a great deal.
Jul 29, 2018 11:08 AM - kenenthk: Luckily I'm away from all that I'm basic in a building by myself for the night away from management so I can do what I want basically
Jul 29, 2018 11:08 AM - Veho: I'm an instant coffee guy myself.
Jul 29, 2018 11:08 AM - kenenthk: Yeah that's like what 10c a cup
Jul 29, 2018 11:09 AM - kenenthk: People are dumb when it comes to those machines I bought a $20 single serve one that works with all them but people think they need name branded everything lol
Jul 29, 2018 11:10 AM - kenenthk: #Guccigang 
Jul 29, 2018 11:18 AM - Depravo: Tassimo here.
Jul 29, 2018 11:20 AM - Veho: Store brand instant here  T_T
Jul 29, 2018 11:23 AM - kenenthk: Dep has his morning coffee and uses whiskey as a creamer
Jul 29, 2018 11:24 AM - Depravo: Anyone who knows anything about Depravo knows he doesn't drink whiskey.
Jul 29, 2018 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Five vodka
Jul 29, 2018 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Fine
Jul 29, 2018 11:29 AM - Veho: Five vodka.
Jul 29, 2018 11:29 AM - Veho: One vodka, two vodka, three vodka, floor.
Jul 29, 2018 11:32 AM - kenenthk: A true alcoholic looks at the line of the bottle before determining they've had enough
Jul 29, 2018 11:35 AM - Veho: I wouldn't know about true alcoholics, but drunkards know they've had enough when there's no more left.
Jul 29, 2018 11:36 AM - kenenthk: You mean no more money left
Jul 29, 2018 11:36 AM - Veho: So anyway, kid picked up some disease on vacation and now we're isolated at home  -_-
Jul 29, 2018 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Lock them in the basement until recovery
Jul 29, 2018 11:38 AM - Veho: We don't have a basement.
Jul 29, 2018 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Attic?
Jul 29, 2018 11:40 AM - Veho: Nope.
Jul 29, 2018 11:40 AM - Veho: Apartment.
Jul 29, 2018 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Give your kid to your neighbors then
Jul 29, 2018 11:41 AM - kenenthk: Or ship him off to psi
Jul 29, 2018 11:44 AM - Veho: I can send her to myself via post, she'll be completely fine by the time they deliver her here.
Jul 29, 2018 11:45 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you use USPS
Jul 29, 2018 11:47 AM - Veho: ...in Croatia.
Jul 29, 2018 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/usbvzTf
Jul 29, 2018 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Idk anything about your personal life 
Jul 29, 2018 11:49 AM - kenenthk: I just stalk psi and no one else 
Jul 29, 2018 11:49 AM - Veho: IF ONLY MY PROFILE SHOWED MY LOCATION
Jul 29, 2018 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Clicking a profile is a form of stalking 
Jul 29, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always like to imagine Veho lives in like how the movies depict Transilvania and Dracula lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom of course lives in Detroit lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk for some reason Canada and migles in like Brazil lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo lives in downtown London with all those Taverns lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psi's wildly innacurate world of geography!!
Jul 29, 2018 12:33 PM - Veho: I mean you're not that far off.
Jul 29, 2018 12:33 PM - Veho: 
Jul 29, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehe 
Jul 29, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do they have weird monster legends where you live? like here there is supposedly something called a swamp ape (Florida version of Big Foot or Sasquatch)
Jul 29, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Mexico has the Chuba Cabra lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chupa Cabra? lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:41 PM - Veho: Nothing like that here.
Jul 29, 2018 12:42 PM - Veho: There's some ancient mythology but no monsters or cryptids.
Jul 29, 2018 12:49 PM - kenenthk: Canadians are too friendly to be an alcoholic psi
Jul 29, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad was hoping to hear about some strange monsters lol I don't believe any of them but it's always fun to imagine lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:49 PM - kenenthk: Then again we have the randomizer
Jul 29, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:50 PM - kenenthk: And I don't think migles likes me for some reason 
Jul 29, 2018 12:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D57LXxE.mp4
Jul 29, 2018 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-2990X-gets-listed-online-for-US-1835.318760.0.html
Jul 29, 2018 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Veho she looks like the mom from Caroline
Jul 29, 2018 12:54 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/474637248198933204/?%24ios_deeplink_path=pinterest%3A%2F%2Fpin%2F474637248198933204&%24android_deeplink_path=pinterest%3A%2F%2Fpin%2F474637248198933204&amp_client_id=QFr8LonXUNfryreuxnau8W_yHRd9Y9vTz5_URq4DlvIalBflRxEo-GzyN9xoDAJz&utm_source=168&utm_medium=2160&current_page_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Famp%2FcebolleroJ%2Fcoraline%2F&install_id=5fbf64e50388baf
Jul 29, 2018 12:55 PM - Veho: Equally as creepy, too.
Jul 29, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She would suck to bone lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:55 PM - kenenthk: That's like 5 of gamerzmum
Jul 29, 2018 12:57 PM - Veho: You mean 0.05
Jul 29, 2018 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She needs to be taken to a Mc Donald's and fed like 30 cheese burgers lol
Jul 29, 2018 12:57 PM - kenenthk: No cause gamerzmum is like 5 tons 
Jul 29, 2018 12:59 PM - Veho: ken, you can't into math.
Jul 29, 2018 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Not my fault her weight scale reads Error 
Jul 29, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:03 PM - kenenthk: https://skinnyphil.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/broken-scale.jpg
Jul 29, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it said "Kill me!!!"
Jul 29, 2018 1:03 PM - kenenthk: Nah it says your sons crying on gbetemp again
Jul 29, 2018 1:04 PM - Veho: Her scale is made in China, and every time she steps on it it returns there  ;O;
Jul 29, 2018 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:04 PM - kenenthk: I wanna put a raspberry pi inside a scale and have it shout insults at you when you step on it
Jul 29, 2018 1:05 PM - kenenthk: My scale just called me a fat ass
Jul 29, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol might be able to sell those
Jul 29, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: "You'd have more gas if you stopped waiting at McDonalds drive thru fat ass!"
Jul 29, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: https://d1ejxu6vysztl5.cloudfront.net/comics/garfield/1985/1985-11-27.gif
Jul 29, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You know I cream is not one third of a nuetritious diet....."
Jul 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Veho: "For your current weight, the ideal height would be twenty feet."
Jul 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Veho: "You have an ideal weight. ...for an airplane carrier."
Jul 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ice lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:07 PM - kenenthk: I bet itd be pretty easy to code also
Jul 29, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:08 PM - Veho: https://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/10/100555/2907306-ga971104.gif
Jul 29, 2018 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah like rnd number corresponding to a wave or mp3 file
Jul 29, 2018 1:08 PM - kenenthk: I bet there's users here that would know how to just solder a couple speaker on it boom retirement idea
Jul 29, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Error mass has exceeded volicity, in other words go jogging fat ass!!!"
Jul 29, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Of course I'd have to record myself talking about gamerzmum towards anything over 300 "You weight about as much as that cry babies mom on gbatemp.net"
Jul 29, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk advertise it "Over 1000 insults to motivate you to lose weight" lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Salad it's more than just a rumor"
Jul 29, 2018 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Or have a built in ips display that links to porn sites You weigh over 300 pounds this is what you're missing out on...
Jul 29, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Hell I wake up with a 1000 insults already in my head
Jul 29, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "you could weigh less if you hang yourself!" that should be in the dark setting lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:14 PM - kenenthk: The Black sabbath setting
Jul 29, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RSS wifi scale so it could also tell you a daily joke? lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: News and advertising
Jul 29, 2018 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it just throw siri3in there so you can feel married
Jul 29, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Siri take up skirt selfie!
Jul 29, 2018 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Useless and tells you things you don't want to hear
Jul 29, 2018 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Yes all my scales will have cameras built in that links back to my personal server
Jul 29, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so many people wear fit bit at the hospital and apple watches....
Jul 29, 2018 1:17 PM - kenenthk: I was giving a guy shot over having a smartwatch
Jul 29, 2018 1:17 PM - kenenthk: What's the point? So I went have to pull my phone out
Jul 29, 2018 1:17 PM - kenenthk: You just pulled it out a minute ago
Jul 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so lazy? lol
Jul 29, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pockets so far away....
Jul 29, 2018 1:18 PM - kenenthk: My ex thought the same until she learned
Jul 29, 2018 1:20 PM - kenenthk: My crush at work is starting to talk to me more tho 
Jul 29, 2018 1:40 PM - Veho: ken is a regular Casanova.
Jul 29, 2018 1:40 PM - Veho: Or was that Quasimodo?
Jul 29, 2018 1:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4sA6iNM.jpg
Jul 29, 2018 1:43 PM - migles: "new house"
Jul 29, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: casa nova = new house
Jul 29, 2018 1:46 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jul 29, 2018 1:57 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.amazon.com/uKeg-128-Pressurized-Growler-Craft/dp/B01N0H04X8&ved=2ahUKEwj2o_X0usTcAhWNFHwKHR-AB78QFjACegQIABAB&usg=AOvVaw39W21sD7YJmqN9PLUCM_nx
Jul 29, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles cabrone? lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:05 PM - kenenthk: A called a guy at work a  barone in front of a Spanish lady might get in trouble over it
Jul 29, 2018 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Cabrone
Jul 29, 2018 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GtUn4YV_Qs
Jul 29, 2018 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I might have spelled it wrong like "Cabron" or something? lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Psi you should check out dtube it's like YouTube but less bs
Jul 29, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cabrön lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: D tube for all your D watching needs?
Jul 29, 2018 2:11 PM - kenenthk: You would know
Jul 29, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Its Detroits own YouTube service
Jul 29, 2018 2:26 PM - migles: cheese, just went trough a 200 page tv manual
Jul 29, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: there is no info about what kind of resolutions and stuff this tv does support
Jul 29, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: i don't know if my tv supports 240p lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: trough component
Jul 29, 2018 2:28 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure it's time for a new TV 
Jul 29, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No no you can clean the jizz off just use a wet rag  lol
Jul 29, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some windex
Jul 29, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: psio, there is volleyball beach girls in tv right now, the tv is the most clean thing in this house. i need the best picture to watch this
Jul 29, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How old is the TV migles?
Jul 29, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much anything from like 2013-2014-ish and older is basically guaranteed to support 240p
Jul 29, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Newer is a bit more iffy though
Jul 29, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: i am pretty sure its even more older tom
Jul 29, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: i had it before i joined the temp
Jul 29, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: and i joined in 2013
Jul 29, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: probably like 2009 tv
Jul 29, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: but the thing displays a "error format" message thing when i play some stuff in the wii with the component cables
Jul 29, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably will then
Jul 29, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: now i don't know if its because some difference between pal and NTSC, or the tv doesn't like 240p
Jul 29, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think the Wii outputs 240p natively 
Jul 29, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: or if its the cheap ass component cable for the wii i got, but it's very unlikely its the cable
Jul 29, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: tom from what i know the VC titles are 240p
Jul 29, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: virtual console titles like the nes ones
Jul 29, 2018 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you have to force it to output that way with a button combo
Jul 29, 2018 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "2. Press the Home button to bring up the Home menu, and then click on Operations Guide. 3. Attach a Nunchuk controller to your Wii remote (if the classic controller is plugged in, you’ll have to remove it to do this). 4. Press A+1+Z simultaneously (A and 1 are on your Wii remote, Z on your Nunchuk)."
Jul 29, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Wii is pure 480P but I think it can do 240 in GameCube mode depending on the game?
Jul 29, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's just with VC games Psi
Jul 29, 2018 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://retrorgb.com/wiivsclassic.html <
Jul 29, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: i will try that tom
Jul 29, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: i think there were some titles for the gamecube taht did 240p
Jul 29, 2018 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure the GC only supported minimum 480i
Jul 29, 2018 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know you can force it to 240p with mods though
Jul 29, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: wierd i remember something about it. at leas with that game boy player homebrew it does 240p, but in games normally i am not sure
Jul 29, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "You’ll only run into a “480i-only” game with 6th generation game consoles, such as the Dreamcast, GameCube, GBA, PS2 and a few rare occasions on the Wii. "
Jul 29, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://retrorgb.com/240p.html <
Jul 29, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, as it mentions, you can force it to 240p with homebrew and mods and such
Jul 29, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: ho yeah i was kinda right tom
Jul 29, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: he reason the GameCube’s output options are complicated is because the GameCube primarily outputted in 480i (which is interlaced).  There were a few games that outputted in 240p (such as the Zelda and Mega Man X collections)
Jul 29, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: http://retrorgb.com/gamecubecompare.html
Jul 29, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 also did some 1080i lol
Jul 29, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i resolutions shouldn't exist 
Jul 29, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1njbaeIZC90?t=49
Jul 29, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: hmmm
Jul 29, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: someone stole my rechargeable batteries
Jul 29, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles your mom borrowed them lol
Jul 29, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxzDL-mZdqU
Jul 29, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: tom i tried that, 240p mode is a no lol, can hear sound but video the tv goes into "unknown format" message
Jul 29, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: but still not sure if its because the ntsc thing, the games appear to be NTSC only
Jul 29, 2018 3:29 PM - migles: hmm weird, if i try the combo with the normal RCA cable (yellow) it still does the noise, but i don't see any difference in the picture, and the tv still shows its a 576i signal
Jul 29, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/qqpb92c.jpg
Jul 29, 2018 8:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1k8O7CU.mp4
Jul 29, 2018 8:15 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 29, 2018 9:01 PM - AlanJohn: I wish people spent less time arguing about penises and started working on a better way to use a dualshock 4 controller on PC.
Jul 29, 2018 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Get migles on it
Jul 29, 2018 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:01 PM - AlanJohn: I wish people spent less time arguing about penises and started working on a better way to use a dualshock 4 controller on PC. < In what way, exactly? DS4Windows works fine, and Steam has native DS4 support these days
Jul 29, 2018 9:48 PM - Arras: DS4Windows is a bit of a crapshoot sometimes, but the steam support for it is great
Jul 29, 2018 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've never had issues with DS4Windows myself
Jul 29, 2018 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I stopped using my PS4 controller on my PC period, I just use my DS3 controller lol
Jul 29, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DS4 is terrible 
Jul 29, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *doesn't own a DS4
Jul 29, 2018 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB1oCxcmipA&feature=em-uploademail
Jul 29, 2018 10:07 PM - Devin: I just have a Magic NS that I use on everything.
Jul 29, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: How goes it Devin
Jul 29, 2018 11:06 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: hii
Jul 29, 2018 11:08 PM - DinohScene: DEVIN!
Jul 29, 2018 11:09 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: how's everybody tonight?
Jul 29, 2018 11:09 PM - DinohScene: fabulous
Jul 29, 2018 11:10 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: 
Jul 29, 2018 11:15 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zrq-YPpq-0Q
Jul 29, 2018 11:39 PM - matpower: Vita is the most technologically advanced video game system™
Jul 29, 2018 11:45 PM - DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE: what's the best? Switch or Vita?
Jul 29, 2018 11:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: *cough* I actually prefer the DS3 over DS4 too
Jul 29, 2018 11:57 PM - matpower: I haven't used my DS4 to decide
Jul 30, 2018 12:00 AM - kenenthk: No one cares gamerz


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 31, 2018)

Jul 30, 2018 6:02 AM - Lilith Valentine: I hate babies
Jul 30, 2018 6:04 AM - Veho: So don't eat them.
Jul 30, 2018 6:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 30, 2018 6:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just remember, we was all babies once. 
Jul 30, 2018 7:04 AM - Lilith Valentine: I was summoned to here, I was never a child
Jul 30, 2018 7:07 AM - VinsCool: I keep seeing subliminal messages in everything and somehow it tells me something is keeping my mind busy and I'm like "aaaaaaa"
Jul 30, 2018 7:07 AM - VinsCool: Oh hay, thinking out loud.
Jul 30, 2018 10:03 AM - Veho: Best not to think about that.
Jul 30, 2018 10:05 AM - Veho: your brain capacity is required for other tasks
Jul 30, 2018 10:05 AM - Veho: I'm sorry, you were saying?
Jul 30, 2018 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn7d3a6s-Hk
Jul 30, 2018 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Fucking sleep pattern got thrown off to hell
Jul 30, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meth? lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.phonearena.com/news/T-Mobile-first-5G-network-connection_id107231
Jul 30, 2018 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Oh good it's going to be shitty
Jul 30, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard Apple isn't going to do 5G for a while lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:26 PM - kenenthk: I mean they can hardly go 720p
Jul 30, 2018 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Unless you give them 10 grand
Jul 30, 2018 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard Apple isn't going to do 5G for a while lol < They're just going to wait 3 years after everyone else gets 5g and then make some big huge announcement of a never been seen feature, called "Fast Apple Wireless!"
Jul 30, 2018 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just 5g ;O;
Jul 30, 2018 2:28 PM - T-hug: Avengers.Infinity.War.2018.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO
Jul 30, 2018 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And everyone will praise them and call them gods
Jul 30, 2018 2:28 PM - kenenthk: And a $500 accessory to do 5g
Jul 30, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Jul 30, 2018 2:30 PM - kenenthk: You need to buy our iAntenna for full 5g use
Jul 30, 2018 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug thank you!!!! now if I could just find it.... lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:30 PM - kenenthk: iPhone 20 will have it built in
Jul 30, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything that lists it is "pending" lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you are not kidding about the antenna thing... for 5G you need like 16 antenna in your phone...  I read about it.
Jul 30, 2018 2:32 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure they'll dumb it down to another chip size
Jul 30, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/23/17596746/qualcomm-mmwave-5g-antenna-smartphones-qtm052-networking-speeds-size
Jul 30, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They did but Apple says they are not buying this one LOL (the good one)
Jul 30, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get ready for a new round of "Your holding it wrong" lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:33 PM - kenenthk: 5g on chromebooks will be nice 
Jul 30, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear Apple fans are like "please shit in my mouth and tell me it's a new flavor of chocolate" lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Yet everyone would buy them if it was as cheap as android
Jul 30, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the old Apple, where they let you expand your own machine and had complete manuals and just such a different company 
Jul 30, 2018 2:36 PM - kenenthk: Fucking Steve jobs just had to upset bill gates
Jul 30, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk naahhh I am pretty anti Apple at this point, every thing I have bought from them has pissed me off in some way.
Jul 30, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV 4K thing is the latest one I really should have got the Fire TV thing instead....
Jul 30, 2018 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Or a xbox one would have been a better choice 
Jul 30, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Direct TV has an app on the Xbox One lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Kind of tired of sonys bs too but I'm tied into it too deep
Jul 30, 2018 2:38 PM - kenenthk: It has kodiak built in so you could probably repo it
Jul 30, 2018 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Kodi even
Jul 30, 2018 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Give me your dtv log in psi
Jul 30, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:43 PM - kenenthk: I'll pay you 4.99 a month a month
Jul 30, 2018 2:45 PM - T-hug: 1080p too
Jul 30, 2018 2:45 PM - T-hug: Thomas Hugh: Avengers.Infinity.War.2018.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO
Jul 30, 2018 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Post the damn link 
Jul 30, 2018 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Be a thug about it
Jul 30, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ;p;
Jul 30, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally on RARBBQ lol
Jul 30, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I send you link kenenthk 
Jul 30, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From Russia with love 
Jul 30, 2018 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RSyRwpk.gifv
Jul 30, 2018 3:01 PM - Veho: MIGLES MIGLES MIGLES THIS IS FOR YOU https://imgur.com/gallery/IcYMqm5
Jul 30, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/79kfi4sq2xc11.jpg
Jul 30, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I hate her hair but the rest is 10 out 10 lol
Jul 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My download is slower than my upload 
Jul 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting like 6MB down and 10MB up lol
Jul 30, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol now my upload is like 15MBps
Jul 30, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/75718-chrome-68-feature-improves-browser-ram-usage-firefox.html
Jul 30, 2018 4:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 30, 2018 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Jul 30, 2018 4:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TJQ_uBxCNFY
Jul 30, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 30, 2018 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Did you see my message
Jul 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shonumi.github.io/articles/art13.html
Jul 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes kenentgk it's hilarious
Jul 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk even
Jul 30, 2018 4:17 PM - kenenthk: I have some fucked up friends
Jul 30, 2018 5:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LaEbabn.mp4
Jul 30, 2018 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Veho buy me ketchup
Jul 30, 2018 5:33 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 30, 2018 5:46 PM - Flame: Tell me, princess, now when did You last let your heart decide?
Jul 30, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho make it out! lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: Lolwut?
Jul 30, 2018 5:50 PM - Flame: i totally understand
Jul 30, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol auto correct lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: make it so lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that will teach me try and watch infinity war and chat at the same time lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Stop doing drugs psi
Jul 30, 2018 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't they keep my diebeetus in check lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:53 PM - Flame: lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:54 PM - Flame: oh honey!
Jul 30, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: Infinity War?
Jul 30, 2018 5:55 PM - Flame: psio is it true that you use Walmart Fat Scooter when you at Walmart?
Jul 30, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hell no
Jul 30, 2018 5:56 PM - Flame: https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/01/19/01/3C422C6900000578-0-image-a-1_1484789317914.jpg
Jul 30, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah the BR rip it out lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame he reached for heaven and fell to hell lol
Jul 30, 2018 5:58 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jul 30, 2018 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Yeah psi uses the XL scooters
Jul 30, 2018 6:44 PM - Veho: Sorry, had to run an errand.
Jul 30, 2018 6:45 PM - Veho: Infinity War: Everything Is 50% Off.
Jul 30, 2018 6:45 PM - Veho: Infinity War: Oh Snap!
Jul 30, 2018 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Buy my groceries veho
Jul 30, 2018 7:22 PM - Veho: Fuck you, ken.
Jul 30, 2018 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMdcSTVPOFw
Jul 30, 2018 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I think I figured out why the two sets of RAM I got didn't actually work in this machine. Checking around, it looks like the only RAM config this thing will accept is some weird 1Mx36 RAM chip config. Which is, apparently, a super weird configuration apparently
Jul 30, 2018 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposedly used in like embedded platforms more than just a standard PC it looks like
Jul 30, 2018 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So there are very few sticks configured like that lol
Jul 30, 2018 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found some that I think are 4mb each, but not 100% sure so I asked the seller lol
Jul 30, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: Sir Clive Sinclair is 77 today.
Jul 30, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVnv1tVmmjk
Jul 30, 2018 8:37 PM - Veho: He will be 77 tomorrow too.
Jul 30, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdwDvz47lNw
Jul 30, 2018 8:53 PM - AlanJohn: streaming punch out https://www.twitch.tv/alanjohn
Jul 30, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKMTHW6qfSw
Jul 30, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gl8ORsg_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium taste the rainbow!!!
Jul 30, 2018 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/anker-powercore-13400-nintendo-switch-edition.838/ < 
Jul 30, 2018 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pay $30 more for a Switch logo, totally worth it ;O;
Jul 30, 2018 10:09 PM - migles: my SD media launcher just arrived
Jul 30, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: 30 euro bucks, and this thing i bet it costed like 1 buck to make
Jul 30, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: the disc box is  a standart full size dvd cover lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: the sd adapter is the cheapest thing made, really cheap plastic
Jul 30, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: it's also just a passtrough device lol as normal, since its a sd gecko
Jul 30, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom so that could!pany name is just missing the W?
Jul 30, 2018 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: company lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's Nintendo's fault this time, cuz all the cheaper alternatives I posted in the bottom are literally from Anker
Jul 30, 2018 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They really are charging you $30 more for less features and a Switch logo lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is a nice device though lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: sadly anker has to comply to that shit :c
Jul 30, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: anker is great :c
Jul 30, 2018 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, I really love the power bank. I'm gonna use the shit out of it lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone just needs to make a car battery case with like USB ports
Jul 30, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's well made, not super heavy, has a fair amount of battery for other stuff
Jul 30, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: lol psio
Jul 30, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: psio i swear if you search shops, you cna find a car battery with built in usb ports
Jul 30, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: the other day there was this air compressor in LIDL with powerbank function
Jul 30, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: my flashlight has a usb port for powerbank usage
Jul 30, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably I know they make jump starter kits that have USB ports
Jul 30, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know Anker makes one of those super fucking huge batteries that has like 100000mah or something capacity lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.anker.com/deals/powerhouse2 < This thing lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: i swear the next thing will be "shower head, with usb ports to charge your phone while you are taking a bath"
Jul 30, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 though
Jul 30, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: hey tom, does that fridge has usb ports to charge my phone?
Jul 30, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: rgb gaming mini fridge
Jul 30, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: kitchen stove with usb ports to charge your phone
Jul 30, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, googling things like "Fridge with USB port" and "RGB gaming mini fridge" always just brings up those shitty USB "mini fridges" that can only hold a can of soda and barely got cold
Jul 30, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.ecoflow.com/products/river?gclid=CjwKCAjw7vraBRBbEiwA4WBOny_A744aag33QciUAdc6zkxh6QY2g1eVLv9z-I8HS9hRfhqPnUXYjRoC32kQAvD_BwE
Jul 30, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: i swear that the japanese toilets already have ports to charge your phone since like 1999
Jul 30, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99,000mAh is a lot.... lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: america please create a 5 dollar coin, that has a cell battery and we can use them to charge hour phones with wireless charging
Jul 30, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kind of has to be if you're powering power hungry mains devices off of it
Jul 30, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: next gen currency, phone charges
Jul 30, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: i will trade you 5 usb ports for a pizza
Jul 30, 2018 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Ty really are charging you $30 more for less features and a Switch logo lol" nah they aren't, as you said the other ones don't have USB-C and hence no USB-PD
Jul 30, 2018 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: They*
Jul 30, 2018 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles those would be some thick coins
Jul 30, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm still waiting for devices that run off of blood sugar then I can turn!n my disease into a benefit lol
Jul 30, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: turn
Jul 30, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: And only the first person to charge using it will benefit from that, which probably isn't you
Jul 30, 2018 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just get one of those wallets with built in powerbank
Jul 30, 2018 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/274406-amd-will-fab-its-7nm-rome-epyc-cpus-at-tsmc-not-globalfoundries
Jul 30, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aYWx8cX_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 30, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Dinoh finds it as funny as I do... I mean is it funnier because the baboon is gay or would it be as funny if he was straight and raped women? lol
Jul 30, 2018 11:30 PM - Lilith Valentine: https://youtu.be/Ft7nXSrCkVM
Jul 30, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pretty sure animals sexually assulting humans is pretty funny no matter what lol
Jul 31, 2018 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: Depends on the animal
Jul 31, 2018 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: And... How much is shown
Jul 31, 2018 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/StreetFighter/status/1024052015406764033
Jul 31, 2018 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 31, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Ass cancer is not fun though. Even if the words sound funny coming out of your mouth
Jul 31, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: They didn't actually say the baboon caused that, so that might be unrelated
Jul 31, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Just seemed like a random thing
Jul 31, 2018 12:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi I think it's funnier because he's gay
Jul 31, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 31, 2018 12:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: someone click my link. (if you have a nintendo switch)
Jul 31, 2018 12:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 31, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QabmQQegaOA
Jul 31, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfL27dmiMOc


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 1, 2018)

Jul 31, 2018 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Werid
Jul 31, 2018 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: ded
Jul 31, 2018 1:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WcxD7G3
Jul 31, 2018 3:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Jk032b8
Jul 31, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: You know how a standard USB plug kind of looks like a robot face?
Jul 31, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: https://www.digitalsave.co.uk/images/detailed/4/micro-usb-2-white.jpg
Jul 31, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: And there used to be a ton of maymays pointing this out.
Jul 31, 2018 7:08 PM - Veho: But now I can't find a single one.
Jul 31, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Nothing.
Jul 31, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Nada.
Jul 31, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Zip.
Jul 31, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Zilch.
Jul 31, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: Zero.
Jul 31, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: Weird.
Jul 31, 2018 7:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 31, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: VEHO DOMINATE SHOUTBOX
Jul 31, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 31, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: there are still maymays about how some plugs, i think in the us? looks like a face
Jul 31, 2018 8:40 PM - Veho: Yeah but that's not the same.
Jul 31, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: veho
Jul 31, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: you can make the maymays yourself, i will still enjoy them
Jul 31, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: i got the cheapest sd card reader ever
Jul 31, 2018 11:24 PM - VinsCool: Grape hard soda is good for a Tuesday night.
Jul 31, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grape sounds medicine flavor
Aug 1, 2018 12:40 AM - VinsCool: Not that kind
Aug 1, 2018 12:40 AM - VinsCool: This one is gross
Aug 1, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounfed it lol
Aug 1, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounded even
Aug 1, 2018 12:43 AM - VinsCool: You just need the right % of alcohol
Aug 1, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 at least lol
Aug 1, 2018 12:46 AM - VinsCool: lol
Aug 1, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like just grape flavored vodka?
Aug 1, 2018 12:47 AM - VinsCool: Nah, more like grape flavoured soda
Aug 1, 2018 12:47 AM - VinsCool: with some alc in it
Aug 1, 2018 12:47 AM - VinsCool: yummy
Aug 1, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 more minutes i get off work lol
Aug 1, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: End of the night here is slow slow slow lol
Aug 1, 2018 1:06 AM - Joe88: https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/31/17632022/bigfoot-erotica-denver-riggleman-kinkshaming-white-supremacy
Aug 1, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 that is weird
Aug 1, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n86P5z3FcxU
Aug 1, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hothardware.com/news/commodore-amiga-revitalized-with-new-retro-hardware


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 2, 2018)

Aug 1, 2018 4:53 AM - Veho: What's with that "OK sign" maymay, what does it mean? I know it's something political.
Aug 1, 2018 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Well my contract with comcast just got fucked up
Aug 1, 2018 5:58 AM - Lilith Valentine: It's my birthday month ( ‾ ʖ̫ ‾)
Aug 1, 2018 6:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How did you make that face? 
Aug 1, 2018 6:11 AM - Lilith Valentine: Yes
Aug 1, 2018 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mɥɐʇ ɟɐɔǝ¿
Aug 1, 2018 6:36 AM - kenenthk: My contract with comcast ended without me realizing now I owe like $500
Aug 1, 2018 6:40 AM - kenenthk: Att is my only other option which they approved me now to see what hidden bs fees they have
Aug 1, 2018 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ouch kenenthk
Aug 1, 2018 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have FIOS from Frontier whoever that is and MetroPCS for cell service lol
Aug 1, 2018 6:47 AM - kenenthk: Fuckers didn't even alert me it was ending
Aug 1, 2018 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://frontier.com/shop/internet/fios-internet
Aug 1, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are dicks all of them 
Aug 1, 2018 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so far pretty happy with frontier though
Aug 1, 2018 6:50 AM - kenenthk: There goes my credit lol
Aug 1, 2018 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100/100 works all the time just wish they wouldn't mess with my torrents but I understand why
Aug 1, 2018 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Psi disappeared into a black unmarked van
Aug 1, 2018 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like I will have a file and 200 poeple will need it but my upload speed will be zero 
Aug 1, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but if it's a brand new torrent that hasn't been registered yet my upload is like 15MBps lol
Aug 1, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how long they'll rack up the bill with monthly late fees
Aug 1, 2018 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: should only be one lol
Aug 1, 2018 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the issue is like 20 years from now will they remember you owe them when all the companies have merged to form enslavotron
Aug 1, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Getting a 10 day ext so I can start looking at other ISPs lollol
Aug 1, 2018 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Sure I'll pay you guys $500 within 10 days 
Aug 1, 2018 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Better download tbs worth of torrents within that 10 days lol
Aug 1, 2018 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: when they send it to collections make sure to keep the letter because the bastards will attempt to double dip
Aug 1, 2018 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Psi PM me some links to complete tv series
Aug 1, 2018 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just go to rarbg and name the show you like then filter by file size
Aug 1, 2018 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the largest ones will be like Star Trek TNG HD lol
Aug 1, 2018 7:03 AM - kenenthk: I have golden girls on my drive at least
Aug 1, 2018 7:04 AM - kenenthk: Now they're adding $6 to an extension
Aug 1, 2018 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2018 7:16 AM - kenenthk: I'm going to miss my 280mbps
Aug 1, 2018 7:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I asked her how she made that face and she replies with "yes" 
Aug 1, 2018 7:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: if I had 280mbps, i could nvidia game stream geforce now all day. 
Aug 1, 2018 8:00 AM - kenenthk: Lesbians always reply yes
Aug 1, 2018 8:30 AM - Veho: ( ‾ ʖ̫ ‾)
Aug 1, 2018 9:08 AM - Lilith Valentine: Expect for men, we don't say yes to that
Aug 1, 2018 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MLEUzMQ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 1, 2018 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby as The Magicians!
Aug 1, 2018 11:42 AM - Localhorst86: at first, I didn't read "Puppy".
Aug 1, 2018 11:43 AM - Localhorst86: I read it as another word starting with "pu" and ending in "y"
Aug 1, 2018 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2018 11:45 AM - Localhorst86: PuTTY is very useful software
Aug 1, 2018 12:06 PM - Flame: puffy?
Aug 1, 2018 1:10 PM - Veho: PUFFY VAGINA
Aug 1, 2018 1:29 PM - T-hug: lol putty
Aug 1, 2018 1:29 PM - T-hug: been a while since used that
Aug 1, 2018 1:30 PM - T-hug: used to use it to telnet OG Xboxes and play backups online
Aug 1, 2018 1:54 PM - Veho: I'm forced to use putty at work now that they banned CygWin for "security reasons"  ;O;
Aug 1, 2018 1:59 PM - Localhorst86: what exactly is wrong with putty if they have to "force" you
Aug 1, 2018 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well CygWin has tons more features, it's a whole set of various Unix tools whereas Putty is just an SSH/telnet client.
Aug 1, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I thought Tom lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Latex and all that lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I ordered those 1Mx36 RAM sticks, hopefully these things will work in 386 fucker lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The guy who I bought them from has no idea what they are, when I asked the capacity for the sticks he told me "They're 36mb each!" 
Aug 1, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 36Mb maybe?
Aug 1, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Megabits?
Aug 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember they did that on some of those old systems back in the day.
Aug 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I assume they are, yeah lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Flame: once i return to mother land.... im going to buy so much stuff.... or a phone
Aug 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8qDk-MBkcg
Aug 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But he used the capitalization for Megabyte instead of megabits, so I assume he really doesn't know lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://stason.org/TULARC/pc/motherboards/D/DELL-COMPUTER-CORPORATION-386-System-325P.html < I fucking finally found some motherboard specs for the thing that may help
Aug 1, 2018 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly for 16MB I need (1) 1M x 36  (1) 1M x 36  (1) 1M x 36  (1) 1M x 36 sticks lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a little odd, since 36Mb is like 4.5mb I believe
Aug 1, 2018 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 4.5mb lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yeah it's an odd number lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly these types of sticks were used in like embedded/enterprise systems
Aug 1, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if I was doing a Dos PC I would go Pentium 3 733Mhz
Aug 1, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really seemed to run most of the older stuff fine and still do the 3D stuff OK.
Aug 1, 2018 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't need a new Video card after all... I found out there are hacked drivers that add DX11 support to the Radeon 4800 series and they work fine  lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8AuitM-HBo
Aug 1, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could have not bought a GTX 980 lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I am complaining about the 980 but I did love my 4870 too and if it happened to last another couple of years that would have been an insane value lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/ATI-Radeon-4000-Series-Drivers.aspx#winxp Hmm so I could use it in my XP retro build lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Along with my X Fi sound card
Aug 1, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably buy what ever mobo and CPU and RAM for XP stuff.... some 1TB cheap drive lol
Aug 1, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dHfQYGGUS4U?t=315
Aug 1, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/you-can-now-download-windows-10-redstone-5-iso-files-for-a-clean-install
Aug 1, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MY5enTF
Aug 1, 2018 7:06 PM - Veho: Zoinks.
Aug 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol weird
Aug 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z9zPpHG
Aug 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Veho: AAAAAA  
Aug 1, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z9ndt
Aug 1, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: kek
Aug 1, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lightspan-Adventures-17-Disc-Lot-Education-Games-For-PS1-PlayStation/283058189759?hash=item41e79535bf%3Ag%3AjSIAAOSw2NBbS5ep&_sacat=0&_nkw=lightspan+adventures+ps1&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1311.R3.TR3.TRC0.A0.H0.XLightspan+.TRS0
Aug 1, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MfQKgwy.mp4
Aug 1, 2018 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He got wood lol
Aug 1, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/u4f6l6n5ljd11.jpg
Aug 1, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vimeo.com/10685407 Just FF like half way lol
Aug 1, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09axkmvgUFY
Aug 1, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_pUKngroac
Aug 2, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/55614526
Aug 2, 2018 12:41 AM - Chary: Shopgoodwill?
Aug 2, 2018 12:41 AM - Chary: Barf. They ruined thrift stores
Aug 2, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should buy it for SLI lol
Aug 2, 2018 1:29 AM - lcie nimbus: wow
Aug 2, 2018 1:29 AM - lcie nimbus: I'm on Page on of Popular this week on RRL, you know, where the Superstars hang out
Aug 2, 2018 1:29 AM - lcie nimbus: Page 1
Aug 2, 2018 1:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 2, 2018 1:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Icie Nimbus, you're back. 
Aug 2, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://venturebeat.com/2018/08/01/its-2018-and-the-nes-outsold-the-playstation-4-and-xbox-one/amp/
Aug 2, 2018 1:54 AM - lcie nimbus: I HAVE RETURNED!!!!
Aug 2, 2018 1:54 AM - lcie nimbus: sorry, but writing TMP has beeen keeping me busy lately.
Aug 2, 2018 1:55 AM - lcie nimbus: have to post a chapter every two daysto stay relavant


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 3, 2018)

Aug 2, 2018 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Well att is my new provider 
Aug 2, 2018 9:17 AM - Veho: You have crossed over to the dark side.
Aug 2, 2018 9:25 AM - kenenthk: It's a little brighter because it's not comcast
Aug 2, 2018 12:19 PM - Chary: AT&T is actually really good
Aug 2, 2018 12:19 PM - Chary: for me at least
Aug 2, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: Veho gets his pleasure from the dark side
Aug 2, 2018 12:23 PM - kenenthk: That sounded more racist than it should have
Aug 2, 2018 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AT&T is shit 
Aug 2, 2018 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: What's tmp
Aug 2, 2018 3:08 PM - Veho: Temporary.
Aug 2, 2018 4:49 PM - T-hug: Tipperary
Aug 2, 2018 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 2, 2018 5:19 PM - Veho: It's a long long way to.
Aug 2, 2018 7:51 PM - VinsCool: The Temp lives once more.
Aug 2, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: I meant what icey said
Aug 3, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am up for promotion already  So nice!
Aug 3, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn36GOcP29c
Aug 3, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_sxTwD4lVs
Aug 3, 2018 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm up for a game 
Aug 3, 2018 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But who would want to play with me 
Aug 3, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but I worked like 15 hours soooo tired  lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: you don't have time to play games, You're a working man. 
Aug 3, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: probably going to be orking harder soon
Aug 3, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: they are expanding to 15 locations and I am part of the "dream team" lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dream team? 
Aug 3, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so lots and lots of OT at different locations lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like a basket ball team? 
Aug 3, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: training a lot of poeple 
Aug 3, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ironic you say that
Aug 3, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain  says he wants to start one
Aug 3, 2018 2:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: are you a marine 
Aug 3, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am not but I work with a lot of them lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Navy? 
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and I do own a lot of guns... lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cia?
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RED lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Team Alpha?
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Team Bravo?
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Team Delta?
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those guys have great storie
Aug 3, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: stories
Aug 3, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am Mike one Actual lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No idea who Mike is 
Aug 3, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's just initials like Hunter is H usually like Home base or something
Aug 3, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and 1 is like if there is more than one location and actual is usually the person in charge of that location
Aug 3, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is just WTF if you hear that one lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/EFIq17P
Aug 3, 2018 3:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well hope you and mike have fun


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 4, 2018)

Aug 3, 2018 5:27 AM - T-hug: argh
Aug 3, 2018 5:27 AM - T-hug: ninja cat
Aug 3, 2018 5:55 AM - VinsCool: Nyan
Aug 3, 2018 6:59 AM - Lilith Valentine: (͠≖ ͜ʖ͠≖)
Aug 3, 2018 7:03 AM - Lilith Valentine: (☭ ͜ʖ ☭)
Aug 3, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Aug 3, 2018 8:29 AM - Lilith Valentine: No
Aug 3, 2018 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Aug 3, 2018 9:55 AM - Lilith Valentine: ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°)
Aug 3, 2018 10:23 AM - kenenthk: No
Aug 3, 2018 10:58 AM - Localhorst86: nes
Aug 3, 2018 10:58 AM - Localhorst86: i mean, yo
Aug 3, 2018 11:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uAIECme.jpg
Aug 3, 2018 1:08 PM - kenenthk: My apartment complex just gave me a $70 check
Aug 3, 2018 1:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am interested in this apartment complex
Aug 3, 2018 1:28 PM - Lilith Valentine: Do they accept anthropomorphic dogs?
Aug 3, 2018 1:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 3, 2018 1:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do they have a way of paying money?
Aug 3, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are paying him for services rendered lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DjVzwlf This needs that Rocky music lol
Aug 3, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pBOZA
Aug 3, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeey, I got the ethernet card working in my 386 PC 
Aug 3, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Turns out the card itself has an issue with PnP stuff on DOS, and while you can disable that and set it up with the autoexec it still has issues
Aug 3, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I installed Windows for Workgroups 3.11 
Aug 3, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After a bit of fiddling, and installing the TCP/IP protocol, it works great
Aug 3, 2018 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Using goddamn Total Commander to transfer stuff with FTP 
Aug 3, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you could have just set the IRQ?
Aug 3, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, 166kb/s!
Aug 3, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful you might burn out the flux capacitor  lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried that using the config program included, but after "applying the settings" it'd just crash
Aug 3, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah probably it was trying to set some things "normal" and some cards need specific IRQ's and uugghh so happy I don't have to deal with that anymore lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, Windows 3.11 doesn't take much space, and using Total Commander is a nicer way than using command line stuff 
Aug 3, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reinstalling Doom again, to see how fast it runs this time with the 486dlc
Aug 3, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.softpedia.com/news/give-up-on-windows-10-and-use-windows-3-1-and-these-1-500-apps-in-a-browser-500262.shtml
Aug 3, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HtdTb
Aug 3, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit, Doom is actually playable with low detail settings and a somewhat nice screen size
Aug 3, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if I could run a network game here and on my Windows 98 laptop 
Aug 3, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get around too it, gonna do a Windows XP build, with my Audigy X-Fi sound card and surround sound (it was amazing under XP) Radeon 4870 (need to redo thermal paste) I just probably will do some new mobo but 8GB's of RAM and I have a Pentium D805 that I can OC sky high.
Aug 3, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably Tom Doom had great network support
Aug 3, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember playing LAN Doom a few times lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also did PS1 networked Doom (It's even better)
Aug 3, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But on the PS1 you are limited to 2 players.
Aug 3, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I am pleasantly surprised though, definitely didn't expect that to run well at all 
Aug 3, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It runs nice?
Aug 3, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's like totally playable lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that chip you have has some accelerated math functions that Doom can use or something... sort of a pre MMX kind of thing?
Aug 3, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe runs at like 25ish fps, but it seems mostly stable
Aug 3, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You might find some patches online for Doom and pick up another 4-5FPS
Aug 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you haven't already done those lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my RAM sticks coming in today for it, too, which will be nice
Aug 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's frame capped at 30FPS though?
Aug 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was a weird number IIRC
Aug 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might be thinking of Quake... lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 36fps or something lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think so too lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At, 35fps
Aug 3, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://doom.wikia.com/wiki/Uncapped_framerate
Aug 3, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly the only networked PS1 game I ever played was Doom  lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So hard to get people to buy games... and PS1 and TV's lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I bought the Network cable what more did they want 
Aug 3, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a whole lot of games supported it IIRC, only like 20 or 30 or so
Aug 3, 2018 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the armored core games and C&C and Doom did
Aug 3, 2018 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think one of the Twisted Metal games did, too
Aug 3, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And maybe the Wipeout games? But that was kind of it lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Doom I think was the best of the bunch
Aug 3, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Armored Core would've been fun too
Aug 3, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have been cool for some strategy type games but the need for 2 TV's and having to be like so close (the cable is only like 15 feet long or something)
Aug 3, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whee, after some more fiddling I got a whopping 190kb/s out of this adapter 
Aug 3, 2018 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you needed two TVs and two PS1s and two copies of most games
Aug 3, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's OK most games are like what 200K?
Aug 3, 2018 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm transferring 200mbs work of Secret of Monkey Island tracks lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have that cable but I only ever used it a whopping 2 times lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 200MB's will take a few minutes lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if I was downloading it to this PC from a fast web page like 10 seconds  lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's something magical about networking with this 25+ year old PC
Aug 3, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FTP works on it?
Aug 3, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FTP might be the fastest lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's what I'm using to transfer stuff
Aug 3, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FTP with Total Commander lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Norton File commander!!!
Aug 3, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's mostly limited here by the RAM, only 4MB still with a whopping like 3MB free, probably like 2.5MB in Win 3.11
Aug 3, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't bothered checking the actual speed of the CF adapter, I suppose it could just be a super fucking slow IDE setup, too lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be yeah
Aug 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully this new set of RAM will work, so I can play those hot 4+MB RAM games lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Worms 
Aug 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 190K honestly is flying for that time period lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I think my hard drive has more RAM 
Aug 3, 2018 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ethernet card supports up to 10mbps, which is like fucking magic for an early 90s PC 
Aug 3, 2018 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then 16 bit ISA only has like a max of 8mb/s bandwidth IIRC 
Aug 3, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still leaps and bounds better than a Commodore 64 lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, so transferring 200mb worth of 24 files took ~15 minutes lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to just replace that 5.25" drive with a CD-R drive
Aug 3, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I was gonna say like 10 minutes or so
Aug 3, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd probably be the best route for transferring a ton of files quickly I think
Aug 3, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also need to stop being cheap and buy a CMOS battery for this thing lol
Aug 3, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: replace it with one of those CR2032 coin cells?
Aug 3, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Energizer-2032-Battery-CR2032-Lithium/dp/B0042A9UXC
Aug 3, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or put 5 of them in a package and it should last years lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too lazy to solder everything to the board lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Macintosh-Battery-Replacement-For-Rayovac-4-5v-840-LC-575-Powermac-PRAM-Apple/232465370596 < Was probably just gonna buy this
Aug 3, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It uses a Li-ion battery from Rayovac, which is interesting lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah that's not a bad price at all
Aug 3, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably just build one myself for cheaper
Aug 3, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh 
Aug 3, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With hookers and booze!
Aug 3, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This thing uses a lot of odd parts for being a standard desktop PC though
Aug 3, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weird RAM setup, Rayovac battery that's almost always used in Mac stuff
Aug 3, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A proprietary CPU L1 cache slot
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah back then nothing was standard 
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well around then it was pretty close tbh
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff could physically fit and still not work 
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you had all the IBM PC rip offs lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's official. Ps4 internet connection sucks 
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA "IBM PC compatible!" Lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: your RAM is typical for that time period lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually it isn't, cuz most boards around this time used 30 pin RAM
Aug 3, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This uses 72 pin, which was mostly used in IBM PCs and Apple stuff
Aug 3, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I remember trying to upgrade a friends PC from around then (well when the Pentiums where popular....) but it took me a few different tries to get working RAM and even then it was not stable.
Aug 3, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a hodge podge of random shit used from different popular manufacturers 
Aug 3, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they all where 
Aug 3, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in the dark days lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It took a long time to get where we are now where like 95% of stuff "just works" lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also noticed the mobo has this little fucking transformer on it  http://prntscr.com/kebwc7
Aug 3, 2018 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has one there and on the empty proprietary L1 cache card lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thunder cat or Voltron? lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's another odd thing, you can't actually turn this thing on without that cache slot being used
Aug 3, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my 233 MMX machine had up-gradable L2 cache lol I think I bought a 256K upgrade for like 130 bucks at the time.
Aug 3, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you take that little empty card out, it refuses to POST or anything
Aug 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably fails the CPU power on test
Aug 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: from the BIOS
Aug 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking about throwing a bid at this 486 board: https://www.ebay.com/itm/IBM-486-Performance-Motherboard-82G2397-INCLUDING-CPU-RAM-and-Expansion-Card/253782778945
Aug 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like like it has a Pentium Overdrive in it, 16MB of RAM lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh
Aug 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I love how they list the daughter board as an expansion board...
Aug 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's proprietary and required lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really Psi
Aug 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's probably just an ISA Riser
Aug 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The board itself likely just has one ISA slot
Aug 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like mine, has one ISA slot stock and then comes with a 3 slot riser for expansion
Aug 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Intel-Overdrive-Pentium-Over-Drive-109X4405H6J05/1300430976
Aug 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's this one lol
Aug 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-octek-hippo-dca2-486-1813494576
Aug 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/OCTEK-DCA-HIPPO-DCA1-MOTHERBOARD-EP40124R101-REV-1-01/302754251249?hash=item467d8f41f1%3Ag%3AkFYAAOSwGNxbDqzl%3Asc%3AFedExHomeDelivery%2134667%21US%21-1&_sacat=0&_nkw=VINTAGE+OCTEK+HIPPO+&_from=R40&rt=nc&LH_TitleDesc=0%7C0
Aug 3, 2018 4:36 PM - DeslotlCL: Does anybody got a black ops 4 beta code for ps4 that wont use? ;o;
Aug 3, 2018 4:46 PM - T-hug: gave it away about 7hrs ago
Aug 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T Hug hey 
Aug 3, 2018 4:56 PM - DeslotlCL: Damn was 7 hours late, kms now bye 
Aug 3, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeeeey I have 16MB of RAM now 
Aug 3, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I feel so goddamn fancy now 
Aug 3, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got ethernet, 16MB of RAM, a 486 that's not a 486
Aug 3, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 would PC again
Aug 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still can't believe Call of duty is being made 
Aug 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's utterly insane that a studio keeps making a game people play and enjoy!
Aug 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How
Aug 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking
Aug 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Crazy
Aug 3, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a 486?
Aug 3, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: fools
Aug 3, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: all of them
Aug 3, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: they fall for it again and again
Aug 3, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: even as far as shooters go there are way better ones
Aug 3, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't blame the gamers
Aug 3, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i blame the studio for not coming up with something better
Aug 3, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a 486DLC
Aug 3, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like a 386 with some of the 486 instruction sets
Aug 3, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kind of an odd hybrid CPU
Aug 3, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's able to push the 25mhz barrier I have in this PC to basically the absolute max lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maxed out 386 can you emulate NES? lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there was Dos NES emulators
Aug 3, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it could pull off like NeoGeo and Genesis too and some SNES games now that you have all that RAM lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest problem is actually finding those emulators that run from DOS 
Aug 3, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say some SNES games because I think the FX and addon type games would be just too much.
Aug 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have a MAME set made for old PC's that would probably work fine on that Tom lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was Dos based
Aug 3, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/comp.os.msdos.programmer/ox4lhnFGKYc
Aug 3, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat Tom you should look into that lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/j7lcs62jdwd11.jpg
Aug 3, 2018 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 3, 2018 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look into what? An OS idea that got shit on by people? lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or the shitty OS they linked, that isn't all that good?
Aug 3, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you know you want to try Linux on it lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that I have 16MB of RAM, I actually can 
Aug 3, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.slitaz.org/en/
Aug 3, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kinda wanna try putting KolibriOS on it, too see how that goes lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: might actually work on it lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it will, IIRC you needed an i586 compatible CPU
Aug 3, 2018 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is first gen Pentiums and stuff
Aug 3, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if that's like "if you don't have this, it won't run at all"
Aug 3, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or "this is the minimum required. You can use lower end, but it won't run good" thing lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've still got the 3.5" image for it somewhere, so I can just write it and plop it in and see what happens lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In regards to actual Linux distros, I know Debian 3 and under should be good, FreeBSD should work, and I'm sure I could get like an old version of Slackware running on it lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I imagine setting up drivers for everything would just be fucking awful lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's not as fun as it sounds lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, just getting that ethernet adapter to work on DOS fucking sucked lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah GUI makes things sooooo much better lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Text is fine for some stuff but I don't miss DOS one bit
Aug 3, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't mind command line stuff myself, but I do miss some of the more "convenient" features from modern terminals and such lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know I could just use FreeDOS if I really wanted that stuff
Aug 3, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ehh, I like running plain ol' DOS 6.22
Aug 3, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keeping it as close to "era accurate" as possible lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't FreeDos add the final stuff for booting windows 95?
Aug 3, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kb.iu.edu/d/aezf
Aug 3, 2018 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know you can easily dual boot Windows 95+ with FreeDOS, but AFAIK you can't actually replace the Windows 95+ DOS version with freedos
Aug 3, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I seen that when  I was checking it out hmm kinda makes sense since 95 uses it's own stuff for things lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know you can run 3.11 with FreeDOS, but you can't use the whole "386-enhanced mode!"
Aug 3, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget why exactly it can't, I imagine it just fucks with some stuff that's either undocumented, or just can't be used by FreeDOS cuz it'd require using MS code or something lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: enhanced mode that's like RAM protection or above 640K?
Aug 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It did a few things, you could access like up to 4GB of RAM, you could use 32-bit disk stuff
Aug 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: Gin o'clock! Thank cripes for that.
Aug 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo!!!! hey 
Aug 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though IIRC applications could still only use 16MB of RAM total
Aug 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom add 4GBs to your machine!!! lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think you couldn't actually have 4GB of RAM on any piece of hardware at that time, so the actual max was like 128MB or 256MB or something like that lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My motherboard only supports a max of 16MB 
Aug 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: can you imagine how long the boot with 4GBs would be? lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: counting would be a 3 day process lol
Aug 3, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A fucking year I'm sure 
Aug 3, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if some company would make like a DDR4 ram disk adapter for old systems
Aug 3, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just 16MB takes about 6 or 7 seconds
Aug 3, 2018 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I imagine like half an hour at best
Aug 3, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that would rule and suck at the same time lol
Aug 3, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: Guess what I'm wearing.
Aug 3, 2018 7:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Green 
Aug 3, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: No. I'm wearing a vest.
Aug 3, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: Not a fashionable sports vest. No, a white, underwear vest.
Aug 3, 2018 7:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it green? 
Aug 3, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: Yes, white vests often come in green.
Aug 3, 2018 7:38 PM - Veho: I've never heard it called "underwear vest", only "undershirt" or "wifebeater".
Aug 3, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: I haven't wore or owned one of these since I was a small child.
Aug 3, 2018 7:39 PM - T-hug: im wearing a green vest right now xD
Aug 3, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: I thought 'wifebeater' was a jovial nickname for Stella Artois?
Aug 3, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a929IRtg4YU
Aug 3, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/yNlQWRM.jpg
Aug 3, 2018 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You moderators do a poor job referencing colors that your name tag is 
Aug 3, 2018 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug wears blue, and Depravo wears green 
Aug 3, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: When I bought the GBAtemp tshirt I bought green for that reason.
Aug 3, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: And yes, I knew what you were driving at.
Aug 3, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: When GBAtemp shirts were for sale I couldn't afford one.
Aug 3, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: They were pretty expensive. This is why I have always actively avoided promotion.
Aug 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: In other news https://puu.sh/B89od/ff960232fa.png
Aug 3, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: Nice.
Aug 3, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: It is. Just finished my second martini made with it.
Aug 3, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: I'm currently trying to play MGS2 for the first time since it was a new and exciting thing.
Aug 3, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: It's fucking crap. It hasn't aged well at all.
Aug 3, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/08/03/dolphin-emulator-returns-play-store-two-year-hiatus/
Aug 3, 2018 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hope he is talking about Metal Gear Solid 2 
Aug 3, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: I am.
Aug 3, 2018 9:24 PM - Depravo: I remember being impressed back then. I'm less impressed now.
Aug 3, 2018 9:25 PM - Depravo: The controls are the complete opposite of intuitive. There's probably a term for that. Counter-intuitive, or something.
Aug 3, 2018 9:26 PM - Depravo: A question for any MGS fans in the box: Without the rose-tinted view of nostalgia, when does the series get good?
Aug 3, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: in my opinion never lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it peaked on the NES and a close second on the PS1 lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel alseep!
Aug 3, 2018 9:29 PM - Depravo: Christ, I was doing that during some of the dialogue.
Aug 3, 2018 9:30 PM - Depravo: Long cutscenes I can handle if they're suitably cinematic.
Aug 3, 2018 9:31 PM - Depravo: But overly-exposited phone calls? No thanks.
Aug 3, 2018 9:33 PM - Depravo: Hideo Kojima may have good ideas for stories but he is a very bad storyteller.
Aug 3, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THIS WEBSITE HAS SHIRTS? O_O
Aug 3, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where?
Aug 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol, MGS games getting good 
Aug 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They don't get good, they get to one level and stay exactly that level.
Aug 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need GBATemp themed sex toys  lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I suppose you should play Metal Gear Rising Revengence if you want to have fun in a metal gear solid game
Aug 3, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear Phantom Paid has like 387 hours of cut scenes for you Depravo lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't EVER play any of the NES metal Gear solid games, you better off getting MGS3 and playing the MSX ports on there.
Aug 3, 2018 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's just a bit better cause Kojima didn't have anything to do with the NES games
Aug 3, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The NES was awesome and now I know why lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause you never played something better than NES 
Aug 3, 2018 9:46 PM - Depravo: I have the HD collection and Guns of the Patriots on PS3 and both parts of 5 on the PS4.
Aug 3, 2018 9:46 PM - Depravo: But I haven't played a MGS game since 2 back in the day.
Aug 3, 2018 9:46 PM - Depravo: I thought now might be the time to start. I'm now thinking a better time would be 'never'.
Aug 3, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: indeed
Aug 3, 2018 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you get to the part when you defuse bombs 
Aug 3, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Metal Gear is like Final Fantasy if you play the first ones and stop you got everything good out of it lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I feel like Metal gear, should have just been a movie 
Aug 3, 2018 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If someone has to write "a kojima Production" then it should be a movie.
Aug 3, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Same goes for all those "Tom Clancy's" games
Aug 3, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Aug 3, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you put the creators name or say "presents" or "production" anywhere in the game. MAKE IT A MOVIE.
Aug 3, 2018 9:51 PM - Depravo: I don't even agree when movie-makers do it.
Aug 3, 2018 9:51 PM - Depravo: But yes, I diffused the bombs. Even the one under the fat fruit-booter.
Aug 3, 2018 9:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fruit Booter 
Aug 3, 2018 9:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what he talking about?
Aug 3, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fruity bombs cereal?
Aug 3, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: Inline skater.
Aug 3, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He talking about the fat man, the boss O_O
Aug 3, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So you didn't get to the part when you fight the vampire 
Aug 3, 2018 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: can't believe he survived until MGS 4 o_o
Aug 3, 2018 9:57 PM - Depravo: Spolier fucking alert
Aug 3, 2018 10:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sprinkler Alert 
Aug 3, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds like a good woman lol
Aug 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13139/toshiba-unveils-mn07-series-hdds-featuring-12-tb-14-tb-capacity
Aug 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14TB hmm would be so nice....
Aug 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 8 of those lol
Aug 3, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: Nobody needs that these days. Everything streams.
Aug 3, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need it for the time that is coming soon lol
Aug 3, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZE2vLQjZCQ
Aug 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5jzkBwJP1PhPUgbKgHNPWdoI9KwbIVa8
Aug 3, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/94b5eu/highway_toll_accident/
Aug 3, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/2018-08-03-nintendo-finally-confirms-how-you-pronounce-nes
Aug 3, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually call it the N E S since those are just initials like the NSA or CIA or PM lol
Aug 3, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But back then almost universally everyone just called it the Nintendo lol
Aug 3, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or Super Nintendo when those launvhed
Aug 3, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/253334/hotdoll-the-sex-doll-for-dogs lol
Aug 3, 2018 11:49 PM - Depravo: I pronounce it Throat Wobbler Mangrove.
Aug 3, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/The-Whizdom-Personal-Urinary-Device/dp/B00CSW5WIS
Aug 3, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo order this and never have to get up to go pee again lol
Aug 3, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: "personal urinary device"
Aug 3, 2018 11:59 PM - Depravo: I have one of those. It's called a cock.
Aug 4, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 4, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: I just used it.
Aug 4, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://laughingsquid.com/winkers-jeans-make-your-butt-wink-when-you-walk/
Aug 4, 2018 12:03 AM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3FN9O5RI0FONL/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00CSW5WIS
Aug 4, 2018 12:03 AM - Depravo: I got about halfway through the second line before it was too funny to read.
Aug 4, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: just pee yourself it's fun and easy?
Aug 4, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ostechnix.com/distrochooser-helps-linux-beginners-to-choose-a-suitable-linux-distribution/
Aug 4, 2018 12:30 AM - Lilith Valentine: Solus, best distro for everyone
Aug 4, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will try it out looks interesting
Aug 4, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=solus
Aug 4, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW0lSDBup3E
Aug 4, 2018 1:30 AM - Quantumcat: Anyone wanting to get into hacking, here's a good book bundle https://www.humblebundle.com/books/cybersecurity-wiley-books?hmb_source=navbar&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_2
Aug 4, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jLwmlP1.gifv


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 5, 2018)

Aug 4, 2018 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Ubereats is sounding like a better deal than grubhub now lol
Aug 4, 2018 8:06 AM - Chary: ubereats is free on fridays? neat
Aug 4, 2018 8:06 AM - Chary: doordash is still bae tho
Aug 4, 2018 8:40 AM - Lilith Valentine: Mortals!
Aug 4, 2018 8:40 AM - Lilith Valentine: Morals! I have an important message
Aug 4, 2018 8:40 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Aug 4, 2018 8:40 AM - Lilith Valentine: That is all for today
Aug 4, 2018 8:41 AM - Lilith Valentine: Also hi Ming
Aug 4, 2018 8:41 AM - Lilith Valentine: mig*
Aug 4, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7Sw1nDX0AAweGl.jpg
Aug 4, 2018 10:41 AM - Lilith Valentine: same
Aug 4, 2018 10:41 AM - Depravo: That's Scotland for you.
Aug 4, 2018 11:01 AM - T-hug: I get donor meat on pizza
Aug 4, 2018 11:01 AM - Veho: Um.
Aug 4, 2018 11:02 AM - Veho: Who's the donor?
Aug 4, 2018 11:06 AM - Depravo: I need another haircut. Does warm weather make your hair grow faster?
Aug 4, 2018 11:13 AM - Veho: No, it makes hair bug you more.
Aug 4, 2018 11:13 AM - Veho: I know I have the urge to shave my head in this heat.
Aug 4, 2018 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds pretty gay Thug
Aug 4, 2018 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think he meant to say doner
Aug 4, 2018 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: as in doner kebab
Aug 4, 2018 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: which i lovingly refer to as boner kebab
Aug 4, 2018 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's probably even bones in it (unlike an actual boner)
Aug 4, 2018 12:13 PM - Depravo: The hair be cutted.
Aug 4, 2018 1:27 PM - Flame: also cut mine depravo... now i look like a crack head
Aug 4, 2018 1:41 PM - Depravo: I look the same but with shorter hair.
Aug 4, 2018 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's generally how haircuts work
Aug 4, 2018 3:25 PM - T-hug: doner meat of pizza is boss jdbye "sounds pretty gay" is your daily irc routine
Aug 4, 2018 3:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 4, 2018 3:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug leading the blue man group on GBATemp 
Aug 4, 2018 7:18 PM - kenenthk: Well starting my old job soon
Aug 4, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: Why?
Aug 4, 2018 7:38 PM - kenenthk: More money
Aug 4, 2018 7:39 PM - kenenthk: So as soon as I leave one job straight to another
Aug 4, 2018 7:42 PM - Depravo: What's the job?
Aug 4, 2018 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Night stock did it for 2 and a half years before I left
Aug 4, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Shelf filler?
Aug 4, 2018 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Pretty much
Aug 4, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hr584yR.jpg
Aug 4, 2018 7:50 PM - kenenthk: Let's just be thankful they all have clothes on
Aug 4, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: No. It shows a lack of commitment.
Aug 4, 2018 7:52 PM - kenenthk: New drug test they have now is werid itd like a tube that taste taste salty
Aug 4, 2018 7:53 PM - Depravo: That's not a drug test they made you do.
Aug 4, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: But it explains how you got the job.
Aug 4, 2018 7:55 PM - kenenthk: One thing i liked about the company is they don't make you drive over 20 freaking miles to another building
Aug 4, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: Tell them to drink more pineapple juice next time.
Aug 4, 2018 7:57 PM - kenenthk: Don't see why more companies can't just let you do the drug test inside the company and mail it off
Aug 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: http://huayuncp01.china.com/0x0/201702/23/32c31131-a82c-c410-ee1f-d69a419972ea.jpg
Aug 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: FIGHT!
Aug 4, 2018 8:02 PM - kenenthk: It's a gundam suit for Robert Downey
Aug 4, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: Hulk Buster Buster.
Aug 4, 2018 8:10 PM - kenenthk: I tried ihops Denver omelet burger last night
Aug 4, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: My kid is very interested in the great sphinx lately. She got some hidden objects picture book that takes place in Egypt, and now she knows more about Egypt than me.
Aug 4, 2018 8:10 PM - Veho: "Dad show Abu Simbel" "Abu what now I swear you're just making shit up at this point."
Aug 4, 2018 8:11 PM - kenenthk: Be sure to let her listen to Ill mind of hopson 7
Aug 4, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: Show her the movie Stargate.
Aug 4, 2018 8:12 PM - Veho: She's too young for James Spader.
Aug 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: Can she tell us the real age of the great pyramid at Giza?
Aug 4, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: Is it 5000 years? Is it closer to 10,000 years?
Aug 4, 2018 8:15 PM - kenenthk: What about hopsin
Aug 4, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: Is the Sphinx a natural formation with a face carved onto it much in the fashion of Mount Rushmore?
Aug 4, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: Yes.
Aug 4, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: The body of the great sphinx in Giza is a solid piece of rock, while the front paws are built of stone blocks. It is likely the statue was build out of a rock formation that had already looked like an animal, at least in part.
Aug 4, 2018 8:19 PM - Veho: *carved
Aug 4, 2018 8:19 PM - Depravo: Who was the great pyramid really built for?
Aug 4, 2018 8:20 PM - Depravo: Apparently they only got the name Khufu/Cheop from some misspelled graffiti.
Aug 4, 2018 8:21 PM - Veho: http://i44.tinypic.com/if61wy.jpg
Aug 4, 2018 8:22 PM - Veho: "Anubis puppy", as my kid calls him.
Aug 4, 2018 8:22 PM - kenenthk: You never said if she's too young for hopsin
Aug 4, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: That's because nobody knows, or indeed cares, what you're talking about.
Aug 4, 2018 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Which is why their like 50+ million views on his channel
Aug 4, 2018 8:26 PM - Depravo: So do Pew Die Pie and Justin Bieber.
Aug 4, 2018 8:26 PM - kenenthk: You got me there but you know them so
Aug 4, 2018 8:27 PM - Depravo: So he a musician or something?
Aug 4, 2018 8:28 PM - kenenthk: Youtube
Aug 4, 2018 8:28 PM - Depravo: Ah, no he's not a musician.
Aug 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: He's one of those people who talks and has an electronic drum machine.
Aug 4, 2018 8:30 PM - Depravo: At the same time.
Aug 4, 2018 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Stop being a hatter dep
Aug 4, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: I AM NOT A MILLINER!
Aug 4, 2018 8:40 PM - Veho: We're all mad here.
Aug 4, 2018 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Just because we keep getting 502 errors doesn't mean you have to take it out on us 
Aug 4, 2018 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Pizza and sub sandwiches not a bad weekend
Aug 4, 2018 8:48 PM - kenenthk: I also learned an omelette on a burger not that good
Aug 4, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: I don't believe that.
Aug 4, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Cheeseburger with a fried egg is great and an omelette is just a fried egg with added entropy.
Aug 4, 2018 8:56 PM - kenenthk: It wasn't horrible just covered the taste of the burger too much
Aug 4, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: You can't handle the entropy!
Aug 4, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: I handle taste
Aug 4, 2018 9:00 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/38504362_10156414695399519_5172662249692594176_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=45be7a3e5e93c8ea617d4b9a5ba28b9f&oe=5C0C472E
Aug 4, 2018 9:09 PM - Depravo: Meat looks a bit too hammy.
Aug 4, 2018 9:15 PM - kenenthk: If you look under the egg you slightly see the burger
Aug 4, 2018 9:21 PM - Depravo: Introvert burger.
Aug 4, 2018 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Should have cut the egg in half but murica
Aug 4, 2018 9:42 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya6OHMG_ASM
Aug 4, 2018 9:43 PM - Depravo: Murica cuts nothing in half. Except black people.
Aug 4, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: a nightwish video in the shoutbox
Aug 4, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: i miss them
Aug 4, 2018 9:44 PM - Depravo: Sorry, that was a really lazy stereotype of a group of lazy stereotypes.
Aug 4, 2018 9:44 PM - Depravo: Can't beat a bit of classic Nightwish.
Aug 4, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: But it proves one thing... People actually do click on my links.
Aug 4, 2018 9:48 PM - kenenthk: I click on your links in my head and usually can keep up with the conversation about them
Aug 4, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: If I link to music it's usually what I'm listening at that moment.
Aug 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Depravo: It's my way of saying that I love you all and in some small way I want you and I to be together in spirit, if only for a few minutes.
Aug 4, 2018 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Stop drinking Dep 
Aug 4, 2018 9:54 PM - Depravo: Just opened my fourth and last 660ml bottle of Staropramen.
Aug 4, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: Before that I had 4 mojitos.
Aug 4, 2018 9:55 PM - Depravo: Before that 2 cans of Foster's.
Aug 4, 2018 9:56 PM - Depravo: You're not drunk if you can remember exactly what you've had.
Aug 4, 2018 9:57 PM - kenenthk: Now say your abcs backwards
Aug 4, 2018 9:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/blue-steel
Aug 4, 2018 9:59 PM - Depravo: scba ruoy
Aug 4, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Now type that link backwards
Aug 4, 2018 10:00 PM - Depravo: Ha, sober people can't even do that.
Aug 4, 2018 10:01 PM - Depravo: That has far too many ingredients.
Aug 4, 2018 10:02 PM - Depravo: It's like it's trying too hard.
Aug 4, 2018 10:02 PM - kenenthk: leets-eulb/sepicer/moc.eniwdnadoof.www//:sptth
Aug 4, 2018 10:03 PM - Depravo: Yeah, some kind of online text faffer.
Aug 4, 2018 10:03 PM - kenenthk: I used a generator
Aug 4, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: I knew that. By the pricking of my thumbs.
Aug 4, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: You just di t think I'm talented like psi is
Aug 4, 2018 10:05 PM - kenenthk: I might buy some of these later
Aug 4, 2018 10:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.steelreservealloyseries.com
Aug 4, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: Alcopop.
Aug 4, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: I admit I drunk a number of those in my youth.
Aug 4, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: deps, when i open the shoutbox i usually click in almost all links
Aug 4, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: and ignore the text lol
Aug 4, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: sometimes when someone posts a link and i need context or is there something happen i read the old chat
Aug 4, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: I generally only click Veho's imgur links.
Aug 4, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: But you've made me aware of a power I never knew I had.
Aug 4, 2018 10:14 PM - Depravo: I can make you look at ANYTHING!
Aug 4, 2018 10:17 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qY2MOe8j2M
Aug 4, 2018 10:17 PM - Depravo: I know I posted this the other week.
Aug 4, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: But still almost hard to believe it's by the same person as Badger Badger fucking Mushroom.
Aug 4, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: nice video
Aug 4, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: i wanna a tiny japanese girl <.<
Aug 4, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: They're all tiny.
Aug 4, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: then i wanna a huge japanese girl
Aug 4, 2018 10:29 PM - kenenthk: Those drinks are dangerous you can chug it in 2 minutes
Aug 4, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: 'Huge Japanese girls' is one of my most favourite porn searches.
Aug 4, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: There are fewer results than you might think.
Aug 4, 2018 10:31 PM - kenenthk: That's why I like gamerzmum sp much and explains why her sons pretty short
Aug 4, 2018 10:32 PM - migles: deps, i know right
Aug 4, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgdgptaBma8
Aug 4, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: Probably the best band that never made it big.
Aug 4, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: I know what you mean migles. I now know all the dwarf porn stars better than I knew any of my ex-girlfriends.
Aug 4, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: There are so few of them.
Aug 4, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: I mean dwarf porn stars, not ex-girlfriends.
Aug 4, 2018 10:42 PM - Depravo: Or do I?
Aug 4, 2018 10:43 PM - kenenthk: So if you date a dwarf porn star you may know your next ex better?
Aug 4, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: If I date a dwarf porn star I probably already know her better than my ex's.
Aug 4, 2018 10:47 PM - kenenthk: I mean if she becomes your ex would you know them better than previous exs
Aug 4, 2018 10:50 PM - Depravo: If she were my ex I'd still look her up on xhamster if that's what you mean.
Aug 4, 2018 11:04 PM - kenenthk: So remember make porn films so you can look up your exs on xhamster
Aug 4, 2018 11:10 PM - Depravo: Only if they're of a smaller stature.
Aug 4, 2018 11:11 PM - Depravo: There are too many women of non-exceptional height to remember all (or any) of their names.
Aug 4, 2018 11:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/dragon-ball-fighterz-nintendo-switch-open-beta-last-two-days-starting-august-9th.513863/
Aug 4, 2018 11:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 4, 2018 11:31 PM - Depravo: Shameless self-promotion.
Aug 4, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSBs-hiapo4
Aug 4, 2018 11:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This your youtube channel? 
Aug 4, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: Yes. And apparently people DO click these links.
Aug 4, 2018 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Deps probably on xhamster
Aug 4, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: Not that I know of. I always went with un-technical (stupid) women.
Aug 5, 2018 12:01 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UjbfCW1asgQ I call bs
Aug 5, 2018 12:02 AM - kenenthk: So you dated iPhone girls
Aug 5, 2018 12:05 AM - Depravo: I could literally never accept the technical opinion of someone with a JVC television. That's market shit.
Aug 5, 2018 12:06 AM - Depravo: Costermonger technology.
Aug 5, 2018 12:06 AM - kenenthk: Stop making fun of my low end hisense 4k tv
Aug 5, 2018 12:06 AM - Joe88: +1 jvc tv's are trash
Aug 5, 2018 12:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just don't date instagram girls o_o
Aug 5, 2018 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Yeah just fuck them
Aug 5, 2018 12:09 AM - kenenthk: Get them drunk fuck them and move on
Aug 5, 2018 12:09 AM - Depravo: PS That's sexual assault.
Aug 5, 2018 12:13 AM - kenenthk: Not if they agree
Aug 5, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: Not if you have to get them intoxicated first.
Aug 5, 2018 12:14 AM - kenenthk: That's why we need more porn if it looks like it's not rape during you're good 
Aug 5, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r7Xb9wl9yw 
Aug 5, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This was a fun time.
Aug 5, 2018 12:15 AM - kenenthk: I forget does the wiiupicker thing have a specific tab for updates
Aug 5, 2018 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h58BN-w-lxg
Aug 5, 2018 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is also funny 
Aug 5, 2018 12:23 AM - pyromaniac123: so
Aug 5, 2018 12:23 AM - pyromaniac123: week off work next week
Aug 5, 2018 12:23 AM - pyromaniac123: and im still working cause someone didn''t plan the rotas properly
Aug 5, 2018 12:24 AM - pyromaniac123: so im working on 3 days my holiday, but i got a bott;e of vodka from a manager so im not too mad about it
Aug 5, 2018 12:56 AM - kenenthk: What was that program called that downloaded wii u roms swqaer ti was wiiupicker or something
Aug 5, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0paOG_Qmus
Aug 5, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: answer me psi
Aug 5, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure kenenthk I don't even use my Wii-U lol
Aug 5, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or download any games... I might here soon after I deal with my job related stuff..... Need better shoes a 9mm plus mags and ammo all that jazz
Aug 5, 2018 1:44 AM - kenenthk: useless
Aug 5, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least my holster and mag holder is spec lol
Aug 5, 2018 1:45 AM - kenenthk: psi should noy be trusted with guns
Aug 5, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am probably one of the safest people on the planet with a gun 
Aug 5, 2018 1:47 AM - kenenthk: You're gonna be like BLACK MAN MINDING HIS OWN BUISNESS SHOOT!
Aug 5, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We had a guy come in today... concealed weapons permit and he had like nice gun and some mags in his bag we handed him the gun and told him he couldn't bring it into the hospital the guy proceeded to flag like 4 people on his way out...
Aug 5, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no way
Aug 5, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if a black man has a gun and is currently shooting random people I wouldn't feel bad shooting them (or any race for that matter) lol
Aug 5, 2018 1:48 AM - kenenthk: oR FIRSK EVERY MIDGET YOU SEE
Aug 5, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I am not allowed to frisk females  we have to call a female officer over to our location 
Aug 5, 2018 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Inform them that you see a hole you poke it
Aug 5, 2018 1:50 AM - kenenthk: I tried telling my boss to put this cute worker over in the building I'm at after telling her the work might not get done but I'll be happier
Aug 5, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol *puts on latex gloves* "Sir and or mam you have been randomly selected for special screening!"
Aug 5, 2018 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi subject so sexual harassment 
Aug 5, 2018 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Better watch this training video 
Aug 5, 2018 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI1sWrlyNfg
Aug 5, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah if I tried to pat down a female it would be bad for my job lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can use the hand wand (metal detector) but nothing more lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Are there any gay or lesbian people there
Aug 5, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically I can search men all I want  but I just hand wand them as well lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: You touched their wand?
Aug 5, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk we did have one person ask if we had a trans bathroom so I think it was man dressed as a woman?
Aug 5, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: gay
Aug 5, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: Hey some trans people are hot as hit
Aug 5, 2018 2:05 AM - kenenthk: You got boobs and it goes up I'm after you
Aug 5, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some trans people I kind of understand but when they have a beard stubble and hmm other than boobs the guy looked like a guy. I felt bad for him lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Least he was open about it
Aug 5, 2018 2:05 AM - kenenthk: S/he
Aug 5, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah there was no embarrassment about it lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:06 AM - kenenthk: I watched a video claiming bowser jr came out of princess peaches vagina
Aug 5, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only people that have made me feel kind of uncomfortable is the old ladies wanting to be strip searched... lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:08 AM - kenenthk: I picked my old job back up so I'll be soing 13 hour shifts
Aug 5, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like 14 hours right now but my job is not physically demanding
Aug 5, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably walk like 10 miles a day but not all at once lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:16 AM - kenenthk: My evening job isnt when people actually fucking show up
Aug 5, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In like 2 weeks I get 2 more dollars an hour so that will be nice 
Aug 5, 2018 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Whats your net pay like
Aug 5, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With my hours right now before the raise like 486 lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: per week
Aug 5, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After should be like 570 or something
Aug 5, 2018 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Sounds right
Aug 5, 2018 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Still kinda low for 13 hours because I get 400 a week
Aug 5, 2018 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 10 an hour?
Aug 5, 2018 2:30 AM - kenenthk: 12 an hour
Aug 5, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get like 12 but a little OT, if I ever get promoted again will be like 1.25 more an hour for the rank
Aug 5, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh take home after taxes?
Aug 5, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: I like how supervisors act all in your face but only get a dollar home
Aug 5, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: more
Aug 5, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Aug 5, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically its just rank and a bit more money for doing the same job and adding more paperwork
Aug 5, 2018 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Just being a puppy to the main boss
Aug 5, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You gotta suck up if you want that extra 50 bucks a week lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Cant pay me enough to be management
Aug 5, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy I worked with tonight was offered that position but he would need to drive like 45 minutes away from his house VS like 10 minute drive right now. He isn't sure it's worth it lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *hint 50 bucks for driving an extra 6 hours is not worth it... lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: You mean being relocated
Aug 5, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't tell him that though
Aug 5, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah where I am working is the first location in what is supposed to be 15 hospitals under the same contract
Aug 5, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So lots of room for promotion
Aug 5, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: How often do you see evs people breaking rules there
Aug 5, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: evs?
Aug 5, 2018 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Housekeepers
Aug 5, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hardly see them at all, I think they work more in the hospital proper where I work is in the main entrance usually business types or admins lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Hell I suck up to my buildings director more than I do my own boss lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get one guy fired his first day... He was like 70 and he was using the N word like crazy 
Aug 5, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to turn him in before he blew the contract and got us sued lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Lol give him a gun
Aug 5, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He already had one... and omg I swear he was going to have a ND (Negligent discharge) first thing in the morning.
Aug 5, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: You mean Dep finally got a job? 
Aug 5, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He pulled out his gun, in the main entrance of the hospital. Then he proceeded to rack the thing ejecting one round and fumbling it.... then eject his magazine and holy hell lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mind you I am not wearing body armor yet... need to save up a check or two so I can buy the gear I need but yikes I don't wanna die lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:41 AM - kenenthk: I swaer my bosses dont give a shit what people do there unless you get them fined
Aug 5, 2018 2:41 AM - kenenthk: I mean if hes that close to you with a gun body armor wont help that much
Aug 5, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like some of the jobs I have worked, they don't give two shits about anything unless they have to come out of the office to fix it then they are all pissed off lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well we are supposed to use only 9mm and hollow points so body armor should be fine lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: We got fined 2 grand just because someone didnt have labels on bottles
Aug 5, 2018 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Now they're all pissy
Aug 5, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am running .40 right now but even then armor should stop it (FMJ might sting a bit)
Aug 5, 2018 2:43 AM - kenenthk: I mean your head has no armor
Aug 5, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also legs and crotch and arms  lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:44 AM - kenenthk: I dont see why they dont have more head armor available
Aug 5, 2018 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Body armor really opnly works well against snipers and everyone think it'll stop guns
Aug 5, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird the hospital here has like 1 inch thick windows, when I asked about it they said "Oh yeah they are designed for winds up to 180 miles an hour" lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it would also slow up bullets too but not sure what caliber
Aug 5, 2018 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Chary wont let me watch gameplay
Aug 5, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe stop a 9mm but not much more (not made to be bullet resistant, but can stop 2X4's doing 200 miles an hour) lol
Aug 5, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Your mom
Aug 5, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/55839687
Aug 5, 2018 3:00 AM - kenenthk: I'm confused theres no .exe in this file
Aug 5, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 5, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You gotta compile it
Aug 5, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's made in C#
Aug 5, 2018 3:02 AM - kenenthk: Tips thx
Aug 5, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it is all the project files I think?
Aug 5, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe one of the online build bots has it
Aug 5, 2018 3:29 AM - kenenthk: Doesnt work anymore anyway  guess I have to install a store app director to hbl
Aug 5, 2018 3:30 AM - kenenthk: Unless tom pops in calling me stupid


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 6, 2018)

Aug 5, 2018 4:00 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Cruzer-Glide-Drive-SDCZ60-128G-B35/dp/B007YX9OGW/ref=sr_1_6?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1533441616&sr=1-6&keywords=128gb+flash+drive Are they really this cheap now days?
Aug 5, 2018 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a sad looking pac-man face. 
Aug 5, 2018 4:53 AM - kenenthk: I have an enitre 632kbps of space left
Aug 5, 2018 5:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So anyone here ever tried wild arms? 
Aug 5, 2018 5:32 AM - kenenthk: fuck off
Aug 5, 2018 5:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Aug 5, 2018 5:33 AM - kenenthk: I hate you
Aug 5, 2018 5:41 AM - Veho: Are wild arms something like bear arms from the second amendment?
Aug 5, 2018 5:49 AM - kenenthk: Why are we talking about gamerzmums arms
Aug 5, 2018 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wild arms versus domesticated arms?
Aug 5, 2018 5:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's his problem 
Aug 5, 2018 5:59 AM - Veho: Sleep deprivation.
Aug 5, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDxZfjcEtO8
Aug 5, 2018 6:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also, no Wild Arms is a Old RPG Game for playstation released in 1997. 
Aug 5, 2018 6:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is no bears
Aug 5, 2018 6:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ARMs is a acronym, Ancient Relic Machines.
Aug 5, 2018 6:15 AM - kenenthk: Aka gamerzmum
Aug 5, 2018 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dwkotwWs48
Aug 5, 2018 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Ho to bed psi
Aug 5, 2018 6:20 AM - Veho: You know that Raspberry Pi - based portable console built into an Altoids tin?
Aug 5, 2018 6:20 AM - Veho: I'm sure PR would love to take a ho to bed, ken.
Aug 5, 2018 6:21 AM - Veho: Anywhoo, I want one built into this: https://www.banggood.com/Aluminum-Business-Credit-Cards-Box-Mini-Suitcase-Card-Holder-High-Grade-Business-Office-Cards-Box-p-1016980.html
Aug 5, 2018 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Gets more action from them instead of his wife
Aug 5, 2018 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Are you really going that far to hide your porn searches?
Aug 5, 2018 6:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/oxJtX081jj4 Damn
Aug 5, 2018 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYLMUMSWGAE&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 5, 2018 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Aug 5, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/-/253450479566?epid=1740647809&hash=item25c5806b13
Aug 5, 2018 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Is that just for the box lol
Aug 5, 2018 9:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mrxVVAS
Aug 5, 2018 10:28 AM - Veho: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-45074955
Aug 5, 2018 10:29 AM - Veho: To you, sir.
Aug 5, 2018 11:51 AM - T-hug: felt genuinely sad this morning
Aug 5, 2018 11:52 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/EBtd3H3Qdi8
Aug 5, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: i feel genuinely sad every day and night
Aug 5, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdT2klqLEb8
Aug 5, 2018 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles use the grapefruit technique to cheer yourself up! lol
Aug 5, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: can i just watch irish people in a porn website
Aug 5, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 5, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vVqZxq5.gif
Aug 5, 2018 9:41 PM - kenenthk: --
Aug 5, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyyyy new boots 
Aug 5, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StJqzXKZX3w
Aug 5, 2018 10:48 PM - chartube12: Everyone should change thier passwords. Someone I assume from Russia hack’d my epic account. I just got done, changing all my passwords to be safe. Including my temp one
Aug 5, 2018 10:51 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Aug 5, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk what are you on about? We are all talking like mad!!! 
Aug 5, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *wonders if kenenthk got banned* lol
Aug 5, 2018 11:13 PM - Ericthegreat: Does that happen, I've seen pretty much everything posted in here
Aug 5, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it could but not that I know of? lol
Aug 6, 2018 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: My laptops wifi broke but works in sleep mode
Aug 6, 2018 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: I have tried everything
Aug 6, 2018 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Works in safe mode*
Aug 6, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm driver issue?
Aug 6, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also key combo?
Aug 6, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like function key plus a numbet?
Aug 6, 2018 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Updated the driver already and no
Aug 6, 2018 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: It connects, but doesn't get IP
Aug 6, 2018 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: No static ip doesn't help it still won't get internet access
Aug 6, 2018 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: At first I thought malware because my AV wouldn't start and when I rebooted to see if that fixed it my wifi wasn't working but I don't think that's it
Aug 6, 2018 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: And my AV has done that once before, just had to reinstall/update it
Aug 6, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm reboot your router?
Aug 6, 2018 1:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Did
Aug 6, 2018 1:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: But that wouldn't explain why it works in safe mode and on my phone
Aug 6, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: compare services running on the network adapter in safe mode and in normal mode? also maybe it's a firewall issue?
Aug 6, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it sounds like something I read about a few weeks back but I am drawing a blank
Aug 6, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2188207/internet-works-safe-mode.html
Aug 6, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: try msconfig see what is starting up with Windows?
Aug 6, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't like to use it on windows 10 but it can still be useful
Aug 6, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/t/540686/wireless-internet-only-works-in-safe-mode-microsoft-security-center-wont-work/
Aug 6, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: this is a wild thread lol
Aug 6, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk why but
Aug 6, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: updating to windows 10 1803 fixed it
Aug 6, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had to jump through hoops to do that, making a win10 setup usb with another pc because windows update doesnt work in safe mode and the tool to make a usb?
Aug 6, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: you guessed it, also doesnt work in safe mode
Aug 6, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you can't download updates separately anymore
Aug 6, 2018 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: microsoft had to make it harder
Aug 6, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah us dirty pirates lol
Aug 6, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but all my machines are legit  at least MS thinks so 
Aug 6, 2018 2:25 AM - kenenthk: 0.
Aug 6, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't pirate windows
Aug 6, 2018 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: on PC i only pirate stuff i'm not willing to pay for
Aug 6, 2018 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Jd


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 7, 2018)

Aug 6, 2018 4:33 AM - VinsCool: You willingly pay for Windows?
Aug 6, 2018 4:37 AM - kenenthk: 56
Aug 6, 2018 4:37 AM - kenenthk: 66666666666666663
Aug 6, 2018 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Swear I'm not sending those messages 
Aug 6, 2018 8:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qwK7Yhv
Aug 6, 2018 10:14 AM - kenenthk: Why do avenger movies ways end when they get close to the end
Aug 6, 2018 11:02 AM - Flame: ken you okay bro?
Aug 6, 2018 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w3GiBLQ
Aug 6, 2018 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/djYkIAW
Aug 6, 2018 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/MVSMb-dE0_U
Aug 6, 2018 11:47 AM - kenenthk: Not internally psis right I have issues showing emotion
Aug 6, 2018 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b7stfGm
Aug 6, 2018 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But we still love you kenenthk 
Aug 6, 2018 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wevYaKT
Aug 6, 2018 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5o1Km01
Aug 6, 2018 12:14 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Aug 6, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 6, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/l3p2OPm6gG8
Aug 6, 2018 1:54 PM - Flame: i really want Mega EverDrive X7 but is it really worth the amount over the x5??
Aug 6, 2018 2:26 PM - kenenthk: All these android launchers are turning into ad infested poop
Aug 6, 2018 2:45 PM - Flame: which one do use ken?
Aug 6, 2018 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Tried a lot nova Microsoft now some smart one all have shit ads
Aug 6, 2018 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Thought I had a virus at first turns out it was ads from launchers
Aug 6, 2018 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Could just root my s8 and install a pixel rom but I can't trust myself with adb anymore 
Aug 6, 2018 3:01 PM - Joe88: just get cracked launchers
Aug 6, 2018 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Won't lie Microsoft launcher isn't all that bad and yeah was going to try that dumb of me to think anything free on the play store had no ads
Aug 6, 2018 3:04 PM - kenenthk: :smug:
Aug 6, 2018 3:08 PM - Veho: :mug:
Aug 6, 2018 3:09 PM - kenenthk: :beer:
Aug 6, 2018 3:09 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it won't work because its Monday
Aug 6, 2018 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Okay fuck this smart launcher it has dancing anime cats on it
Aug 6, 2018 3:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xIgV3GX
Aug 6, 2018 4:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zCENoJW
Aug 6, 2018 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Calm down
Aug 6, 2018 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4RV6EO7.jpg
Aug 6, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: LOL
Aug 6, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is having fun 
Aug 6, 2018 6:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUV6L8sr_gQ
Aug 6, 2018 7:16 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT1l8Dcjb1Y
Aug 6, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9Md7lVr.jpg
Aug 6, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: That's a guy on stage. I'm looking at pics of thin mint cookies, and I have questions.
Aug 6, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OmFbfXo
Aug 6, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: Mmmm, gliterry cooch.
Aug 6, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Aug 6, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: NICE
Aug 6, 2018 7:58 PM - migles: WHERES MORE
Aug 6, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: More of this particular lady, or more of glitter cooch?
Aug 6, 2018 8:13 PM - Veho: Her name is Josephine Skriver, google.
Aug 6, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: FLITTER
Aug 6, 2018 8:17 PM - migles: *GLITTER GIRL CROTCH
Aug 6, 2018 8:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cBO3rhQ
Aug 6, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 6, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: awww
Aug 6, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: no more glitter girls crotch
Aug 6, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EH118Vm3YDk
Aug 6, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just finished CPR training so that's a thing lol
Aug 6, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gfhoih8
Aug 6, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GfDPA6X Florida because why not lol
Aug 6, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/62M684u.jpg
Aug 6, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SZnsV0S.jpg
Aug 6, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4Oen6uL.jpg
Aug 6, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/golCghd
Aug 6, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yd3HjKO.jpg
Aug 6, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/hurricane-hector-category-4-storm-hawaii-forecast-path-track-today-2018-08-04/
Aug 6, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So first a volcano and now a hurricane.... damn
Aug 6, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wn.nr/cPSH3q Enter to win free lifetime Launchbox license.
Aug 6, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/843260/The_Bards_Tale_Trilogy/
Aug 7, 2018 12:15 AM - kenenthk: They finally fired my lead
Aug 7, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apply for the position?
Aug 7, 2018 2:39 AM - SirNapkin1334: Teehee Xaytha is gone


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 8, 2018)

Aug 7, 2018 4:12 AM - kenenthk: I might get it
Aug 7, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KoLOw6w.jpg
Aug 7, 2018 9:47 AM - AsPika2219: Nice! I got 10XP bonus for No$gba thread! Thanks everyone! 
Aug 7, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: veho that pic
Aug 7, 2018 11:08 AM - migles: very funny
Aug 7, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PhR1302
Aug 7, 2018 3:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QPEXaA5.jpg
Aug 7, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/HiZ4C7o.jpg
Aug 7, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: WHOAH MAMMA
Aug 7, 2018 4:09 PM - Veho: Easy one-step plane to seaplane conversion with those flotation devices.
Aug 7, 2018 4:10 PM - pyromaniac123: (  .  Y  .  )
Aug 7, 2018 4:10 PM - Veho: *(  .  )(  .  )*
Aug 7, 2018 4:11 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/Yoe1Yra.jpg
Aug 7, 2018 4:12 PM - pyromaniac123: ^more accurate
Aug 7, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: psy ai ai
Aug 7, 2018 4:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V6ZX20d.mp4
Aug 7, 2018 4:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NenfHBe.gif
Aug 7, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: those aren't real
Aug 7, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: right?
Aug 7, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can't be
Aug 7, 2018 4:51 PM - Veho: Photoshop.
Aug 7, 2018 4:52 PM - Veho: But the lady in question does have humongous bazongas in real life too.
Aug 7, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: it's realç
Aug 7, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: it has some photoshop and tricks, but she has them huge
Aug 7, 2018 5:15 PM - Veho: https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/[email protected]@._V1_UY1200_CR86,0,630,1200_AL_.jpg
Aug 7, 2018 5:15 PM - Veho: She's got... HUUUGE
Aug 7, 2018 5:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Yh1dstj.mp4
Aug 7, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kok
Aug 7, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol evwn
Aug 7, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Typing on a phone is even worse than a tablet
Aug 7, 2018 5:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxE_wEbkcXM
Aug 7, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi not in landscape mode on bigger phones
Aug 7, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: its the perfect size for my thumbs
Aug 7, 2018 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not what i meant by real Veho
Aug 7, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/k05jVvm
Aug 7, 2018 5:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JOubIyt.jpg
Aug 7, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: nice veho
Aug 7, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QZkTZcA
Aug 7, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: Old school maymays.
Aug 7, 2018 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: That comic is pretty great
Aug 7, 2018 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: He forgot the "no ads" thing in part 2, I was wondering what all that was about bur then I saw an ad
Aug 7, 2018 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or rather, what would have been an ad but was just an empty square
Aug 7, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh yeah i block them too even on Android
Aug 7, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PJryabY
Aug 7, 2018 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd-TFWVAqbY 
Aug 7, 2018 9:00 PM - Joe88: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-120gb-internal-sata-solid-state-drive-for-laptops/5900260.p?skuId=5900260&cmp=RMX&extStoreId=147&ref=212&loc=1&gclid=CjwKCAjwhqXbBRAREiwAucoo-3ytR-khz_gr7-evosqWp94mFmnxi4izrAIThi6BBp4BeB4lRDHkCRoCnbwQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Aug 7, 2018 10:58 PM - MarcusCarter: To any Digimon fans here: Just FYI, the 5th Digimon Adventure Tri movie, Coexistence, came out early this morning. It's available to watch on hoopla at the following link: https://www.hoopladigital.com/title/12172098
Aug 7, 2018 11:00 PM - MarcusCarter: All you need is a Library card to create a free account on Hoopla, and from there you can watch 10 movies a month.
Aug 7, 2018 11:26 PM - AsPika2219: BIG NEWS! Desmume latest GIT is now support WIFI again!!! http://forums.desmume.org/viewtopic.php?pid=27176#p27176 
Aug 8, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/no-im-on-myperiod-no-ihave-diarrhea-tre-31240761.png
Aug 8, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH9FyLsfDzw
Aug 8, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/08/06/2037218/isps-listed-speeds-drop-up-to-41-percent-after-uk-requires-accurate-advertising
Aug 8, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sS3kwjWl.jpg I am so living in the past, and couldn't be happier about it lol
Aug 8, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/2018/08/07/dungeons-and-dragons-forgotten-realms-mattthew-mercer-lore/


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 9, 2018)

Aug 8, 2018 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Calm down
Aug 8, 2018 6:35 AM - Lilith Valentine: No!
Aug 8, 2018 6:35 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panic!
Aug 8, 2018 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Aug 8, 2018 6:50 AM - Lilith Valentine: Can't do that
Aug 8, 2018 6:50 AM - Lilith Valentine: Stars aren't right
Aug 8, 2018 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Can I hook up with you through my phone like migles tries to do
Aug 8, 2018 6:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 8, 2018 7:00 AM - Lilith Valentine: To get the Lilith you need to be a female
Aug 8, 2018 7:02 AM - kenenthk: Is that why migles has a better chance
Aug 8, 2018 7:18 AM - Lilith Valentine: Mig still ain't a girl
Aug 8, 2018 8:19 AM - kenenthk: Since when
Aug 8, 2018 8:33 AM - Lilith Valentine: Since Mig ain't a girl
Aug 8, 2018 8:33 AM - Lilith Valentine: Unless Mig actually is Mei
Aug 8, 2018 8:34 AM - Lilith Valentine: I would share my life with Mei
Aug 8, 2018 8:34 AM - Lilith Valentine: Mei is best waifu\
Aug 8, 2018 8:40 AM - kenenthk: What about transgender vagina
Aug 8, 2018 9:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: Trans girls are just fine in my book. Be them pre or post, they are both girls for me.
Aug 8, 2018 9:22 AM - kenenthk: I guess migles can f in bally save up for something other than video games
Aug 8, 2018 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Finally
Aug 8, 2018 9:23 AM - Lilith Valentine: What?
Aug 8, 2018 10:02 AM - kenenthk: If he wants you that badly he can get a sec change
Aug 8, 2018 10:03 AM - kenenthk: The story of love man chops off his penis because of his lesbian therefore making them finally fall in true lesbian love
Aug 8, 2018 1:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gCyDdCD.jpg
Aug 8, 2018 2:22 PM - pyromaniac123: so
Aug 8, 2018 2:22 PM - pyromaniac123: its my birthday today
Aug 8, 2018 2:22 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Aug 8, 2018 2:51 PM - Veho: Happy birthday  
Aug 8, 2018 2:53 PM - Flame: happy birthday 
Aug 8, 2018 2:54 PM - Flame: smoke weed everyday
Aug 8, 2018 2:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 8, 2018 3:03 PM - T-hug: erry day
Aug 8, 2018 3:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 8, 2018 3:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug, how long you gonna keep posting those sales numbers?
Aug 8, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy B Day!
Aug 8, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic forever I hope those are interesting
Aug 8, 2018 3:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You hope? Did you even check them? 
Aug 8, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I look at them every time and comment on most of them lol
Aug 8, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RVKP8f03JE
Aug 8, 2018 3:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I checked, I didn't see one from today
Aug 8, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zzhV41j.gif
Aug 8, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: gifs with sound quality is decreasing
Aug 8, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: and i mean video quality
Aug 8, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NJI8OTo
Aug 8, 2018 4:28 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qk8ZjMERJsA
Aug 8, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dead Pool 2 BluRay rip is out now
Aug 8, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that horse thing is hilarious
Aug 8, 2018 4:54 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.wish.com/product/5b4c3c846ec8ab15ffd81597 < bought myself one of these for my birthday
Aug 8, 2018 4:55 PM - pyromaniac123: but you're probably thinking "pyro, you're from the UK, aren't those illegal?"
Aug 8, 2018 4:56 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Aug 8, 2018 5:04 PM - Veho: "Mechanical stick"
Aug 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UK will next outlaw water 
Aug 8, 2018 5:10 PM - pyromaniac123: i mean technically not illegal to own, just illegal to sell, buy, import or give to someone
Aug 8, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.irishpost.com/news/man-facing-jail-time-downloading-snake-porn-158247
Aug 8, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/95mqzn/totally_normal/
Aug 8, 2018 5:17 PM - pyromaniac123: " snakes engaged in "an act of intercourse" with an unnamed individual." 
Aug 8, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it was probably snake on "snake" action lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/v33ul more snake action lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: who keep killing the website 
Aug 8, 2018 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I tried to load a page and it said to wait 40 second
Aug 8, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You must wait  lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:31 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/buzPDWq
Aug 8, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Soviet Russia Da on the Internet so waiting in line and speaking in Russian is encouraged lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I feel like having a parachute is just not committing to a real jump  lol
Aug 8, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like chickening out 
Aug 8, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6g39OKT
Aug 8, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2tUMlnw
Aug 8, 2018 5:59 PM - Veho: "Sarah what the fuck is that thing" it's a piece of salmon you fucking pussy, just eat it.
Aug 8, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/w1EcaMz
Aug 8, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/okdZ8Tx
Aug 8, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/thMn0Iq.png
Aug 8, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a0cZwdi
Aug 8, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deadpool 2 is awesome lol
Aug 8, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cc6ba25 Witness me!!!
Aug 8, 2018 8:14 PM - Veho: On-the-fly repairs?
Aug 8, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they did similar things in the last Mad Max movie lol
Aug 8, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2018/08/08/roku-channel-web/
Aug 8, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/blizzard-says-multiple-diablo-projects-are-in-the-works-1828196034
Aug 8, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thehyppo.com/new-page/
Aug 9, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techhive.com/article/3295904/hardware/this-awesome-40-inch-roku-smart-tv-is-down-to-a-ridiculous-200-on-amazon.amp.html
Aug 9, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.poozeum.com
Aug 9, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: literally shit posting lol
Aug 9, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/cdc-reuse-condoms-gross_us_5b634b11e4b0de86f49f29c6
Aug 9, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you gotta wash the fuck out of them
Aug 9, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/petition-to-drink-the-liquid-from-that-black-sarcophagus_us_5b53a1d4e4b0fd5c73c5fed9


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 10, 2018)

Aug 9, 2018 5:37 AM - Veho: Mmmmm, mummy juice.
Aug 9, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BJObMoT.jpg
Aug 9, 2018 5:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p19PWTx.jpg
Aug 9, 2018 6:05 AM - kenenthk: Veho i finally found gamerzmum
Aug 9, 2018 6:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/iUMQKqMwOw4
Aug 9, 2018 9:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PY2fuZE
Aug 9, 2018 11:49 AM - T-hug: could be a souls boss
Aug 9, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek, apparently Monster Hunter: World can't actually run on some older CPUs at all thanks to Denuvo 
Aug 9, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A certain instruction set is needed, which any Intel CPU from 3xxx and older doesn't have
Aug 9, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And older AMD CPUs, as well
Aug 9, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, funnily enough, their "required" CPU listed on the Steam page is one of those CPUs that doesn't have the right instruction set 
Aug 9, 2018 3:21 PM - Chary: can a i5 6600k handle it? D:
Aug 9, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last I checked 6xxx > 3xxx
Aug 9, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 9, 2018 4:38 PM - Chary: i dunno much about pcs lol just making sure
Aug 9, 2018 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Aug 9, 2018 4:53 PM - Memoir: Yay Denuvo! Making the world a saltire place, one mistake at a time.
Aug 9, 2018 4:54 PM - Memoir: Engrish is hard
Aug 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish they remove it from Sonic mania and Puyo tetris already 
Aug 9, 2018 5:13 PM - SirNapkin1334: How can I change the timezone for the temp? I’m on Vacation and everything is 3 hours early.
Aug 9, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Click the "Preferences" options when you hover over your profile picture
Aug 9, 2018 5:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, we live in your future 
Aug 9, 2018 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/ikeriu/status/1023319725395202048
Aug 9, 2018 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 9, 2018 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/IntiCreatesEN/status/1027200451983237120
Aug 9, 2018 5:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: lol shovel knight 
Aug 9, 2018 6:06 PM - Coto: incredible how snemulds breaks entirely if I add C++ code lol
Aug 9, 2018 6:07 PM - Coto: and that's because it relies on 256 snes wram padded at the end of the rom section (3MB hard coded), just because the rom paging is broken
Aug 9, 2018 6:16 PM - Coto: 256k
Aug 9, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: merci was nerfed again in overwatch ;O;
Aug 9, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: omg.. she was already kinda bad compared to the other healers
Aug 9, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: moira was already the best healer, and just got a buff lol
Aug 9, 2018 6:21 PM - migles: moira not only is the character with the faster healing, but she also got the healing orbs which makes pratically impossible to kill someone
Aug 9, 2018 6:23 PM - migles: and funny they nerfed the sniper\widow
Aug 9, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: in the past they reduced the hook cooldown to help her escape from situations, now they are saying the exact oposite, that it allows her to run away too frequently
Aug 9, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: ni no kuni 2 50% off
Aug 9, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: had to grab it
Aug 9, 2018 9:24 PM - soplaytk: am i gonna get banned on my 3ds i installed mario kart 7 like 5 or 6 days ag on freeshop
Aug 9, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Aug 9, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: most they could do is IP ban you and they dont really do that
Aug 9, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: they dont seem to care about 3ds anymore anyway
Aug 9, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: been a while since the last ban wave
Aug 9, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: and even that seemed to be just public lfcs_b getting banned which is expected
Aug 9, 2018 9:30 PM - soplaytk: i know but they justy said thier gonna ban us and remove freeshop
Aug 9, 2018 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: who said that
Aug 9, 2018 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't you still just easily unban your 3DS, or did that recent update also "fix" that as well?
Aug 9, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Aug 9, 2018 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: not at the same time
Aug 9, 2018 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: bans might happen as a result of using freeshop or something similar after they activate this new system because then freeshop will have to provide identifying info in order to work
Aug 9, 2018 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: now it just lets anyone download anything as long as they have a title key
Aug 9, 2018 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and from what i understand it will require a proper ticket at the very least which can be tracked back to the person that bought it
Aug 9, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if it also requires your console cert or console id then it can be tracked back to you and cross referenced with your purchase history
Aug 9, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but all of that is not a problem as long as freeshop continues to work the way it does now
Aug 10, 2018 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2018 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: everyone grab ni no kuni 2 on steam while its 50%
Aug 10, 2018 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nope 
Aug 10, 2018 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: why not
Aug 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not interested 
Aug 10, 2018 1:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not a super huge rpg fan, it's very hard to impress me with one, I been trying a lot of them since 1990, and only a few out of the dozen i actually like
Aug 10, 2018 1:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Most of them are aimed at people with patience and loves grinding and unbalanced challenges. I'm not one of them
Aug 10, 2018 1:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No offense
Aug 10, 2018 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: by contrast i am a huge rpg fan but it is super hard to impress me with one
Aug 10, 2018 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i liked ni no kuni despite the weird battle system which the sequel changed
Aug 10, 2018 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: first one is sort of turn based but in a way that makes it slower than a normal turn based system because you have to slowly move near the enemy then you can attack using the onscreen options
Aug 10, 2018 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it's quite annoying
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like turn based rpgs but that's some weird hybrid that doesn't really work
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i don't mind that the sequel ditched the turn based battles altogether
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: because it's really the story i play it for, it's like being in a studio ghibli movie
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: and studio ghibli is awesome
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: haven't finished it yet though
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you like studio ghibli you might still like ni no kuni
Aug 10, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't rpg mostly about story anyway?
Aug 10, 2018 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Though if I don't find the progression in the gameplay fun, it doesn't motivate me enough to finish the story
Aug 10, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes but often it's just a lot of story and most of it is filler
Aug 10, 2018 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tales of symphonia has a horrible story but it's still fun 
Aug 10, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: every part of the ni no kuni story is excellent and the cutscenes are classic studio ghibli
Aug 10, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpWgzVuvozw
Aug 10, 2018 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: ITT: idiot breaks what would have otherwise been an easy fix and then spends an hour trying to fix it
Aug 10, 2018 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can hear the point where he breaks it when the disc drive makes a very distinct sound
Aug 10, 2018 1:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There more fun games to keep me active, awake and entertained than most slow paced rpg with boring battle systems that is always "Attack.... wait.... attack.... wait... (SIGH) "
Aug 10, 2018 1:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2018 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: you don't spend much time waiting since you always have to move around
Aug 10, 2018 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: sequel anyway got rid of that so you could skip the first one
Aug 10, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGXRoDgctzI&feature=em-uploademail Neat Diablo II on Raspberry Pi 3 lol
Aug 10, 2018 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is pretty entertaining watching him poke random parts of the drive to see what happens
Aug 10, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jl7vys3
Aug 10, 2018 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol https://youtu.be/EpWgzVuvozw I would just tell him to skip the optical drive and connect a hard drive and load the games that way....
Aug 10, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: F it lol
Aug 10, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2aH3UVX
Aug 10, 2018 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: S it (Is that a phrase people use) 
Aug 10, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 10, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zqA7Lsq.jpg
Aug 10, 2018 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/BandaiNamcoUS/status/1027313723600322565
Aug 10, 2018 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 11, 2018)

Aug 10, 2018 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LYqY86r lol
Aug 10, 2018 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v3k4h6U
Aug 10, 2018 9:13 AM - Flame: psionic you sexy beast
Aug 10, 2018 9:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aoycgAs
Aug 10, 2018 12:42 PM - puss2puss: nice to see everyone is still here active  how's everyone doing?
Aug 10, 2018 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, I finally got mario kart 8 deluxe 
Aug 10, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: hey guys
Aug 10, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: so you know overwatch eats from the SJW feet?
Aug 10, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: i planted a bomb ;O; https://imgur.com/atyDYgk
Aug 10, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: i want a bikini chubby character in overwatch ;O;
Aug 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Lilith Valentine: I demand my chubby Goddess have a swimsuit!
Aug 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Lilith Valentine: Mei is life
Aug 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Lilith Valentine: Hi Mig
Aug 10, 2018 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles you should get your name changed to meiles
Aug 10, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: meiles why?
Aug 10, 2018 2:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Aug 10, 2018 2:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NO BOMBS IN CHAT 
Aug 10, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: hello shitbox, my old friend
Aug 10, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: I've come to talk with you again
Aug 10, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 10, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame hey 
Aug 10, 2018 3:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, it seem like you only have time to visit the shoutbox. What kind of work constraints are you under? 
Aug 10, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work like 14 hours a day for like 3 days then on my days off I am soo tired lol the entire 14 hours I am marching around searching bags and on my feet
Aug 10, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get 20 minutes for lunch that I don't take because lol why bother...
Aug 10, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then when I am off I do the cooking cleaning and shopping my wife sleeps in like she is exhausted from me working lol
Aug 10, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tBZ45xM.gifv The Flash goes boating lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: She is exhausted from you doing all the work? 
Aug 10, 2018 4:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That doesn't make any sense
Aug 10, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It never does lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Eb3mvPu
Aug 10, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/kh4mz6 This will be a fun 2 days 
Aug 10, 2018 4:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, work must be stressing you out, but stay away from dem mind flay drugs mon. 
Aug 10, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom ooowwww lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They will mess with your head and you'll won't be the same.
Aug 10, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5GB's would last me like 50 seconds... lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried to use as little internet as possible yesterday, only managed like 3GB 
Aug 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am using like 10MB's a second right now lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 HD TV streams and a couple of things I am downloading
Aug 10, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the only thing connected to the internet right now is my gaming and work desktop, and my Shield TV 
Aug 10, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess my 386 PC, but that doesn't count lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia gonna do like 3 updates tonight lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far today I've used a whole 0.32 GB apparently lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far so good!
Aug 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol your GF is gonna want to use Netflix like binge watch 20 TV shows tonight  lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not really a big deal if I go over, I'll have to pay a whole $10, but I don't want to pay an extra $10 
Aug 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fiance even lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I am not gay but 10 dollars is 10 dollars lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, she knows she can't touch Netflix or Amazon or anything for the next couple days 
Aug 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got enough local videos that it doesn't matter anyways lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She is gonna be like "Why didn't I marry a man with unlimited Internet...." lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly 2TB worth I think lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kidding of course 
Aug 10, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the 720P rip of Skyscraper is only 2.5GB's and it's out now  lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you like The Rock movies lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah man lemme download that!
Aug 10, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait 
Aug 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already filled up the 50GB on my seedbox with stuff I've been waiting to download 
Aug 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skyscaper.2018.720p.KORSUB.HDRip.x264.AAC2.0-STUTTERSHIT
Aug 10, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Aug 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, yello in chat 
Aug 10, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom likes to pee in the snow  lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also don't eat the yellow snow  lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Contrary to what your older brother might tell you it is NOT lemon flavored.
Aug 10, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been playing Warcraft 1 on my 386 PC while I wait for more internets 
Aug 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL does StarCraft play?
Aug 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend with a 386 he was playing SC on and I went over to see it.. was weird it played but like in slow motion.
Aug 10, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, you'd need like a Pentium at minimum to play that lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was on a Pentium MMX 233 and when he seen it playing there he was like "Why is it soo fast?" lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He might have been using a 486
Aug 10, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been trying to get ES Arena running as well, for but some reason the ISO doesn't want to be read from when mounted 
Aug 10, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way it was running literally like 1/3rd the speed it should have lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some sort of AP?
Aug 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think so
Aug 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It reads fine on my gaming deskopt
Aug 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even tried making my own ISO, but that didn't work either
Aug 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm did you check game copy world? lol
Aug 10, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think one of the most annoying things about old DOS CD games is that a lot of them have multiple tracks for audio and stuff, which you can't actually have in a standard .iso file lo
Aug 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is the only one you can mount using the method I'm using
Aug 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think you can do like come sort of conversion to MP3 files?
Aug 10, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but hmmm yeah probably not lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt they'd run on DOS lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DOSBox don't give a fuck, but OG DOS it's fucking annoying lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is why I should just buy a shitty IDE CD drive and shove it in there lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I have any myself, but I haven't looked in my "shitty hardware" box in a while so maybe I do 
Aug 10, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I have some IDE CD/DVD drives lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You think DVD's would work on it? lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it 
Aug 10, 2018 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.computing.net/answers/hardware/dvd-playing-on-old-computer-possible/90566.html
Aug 10, 2018 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that thing is running Windows 95
Aug 10, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which you can easily add support for DVDs
Aug 10, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DOS I kinda doubt it lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or Win 3.1 for that matter lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My best guess would be that Win3.1 could probably read a DVD, but it'd be limited by FAT16
Aug 10, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get a usb to ps2 dongle plug in a blue ray drive store all your dos games on one disk lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't even find my shitty hardware box 
Aug 10, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well, an old IDE CD drive I'm sure is like $10 lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a box of them for like 10 bucks on ebay lol
Aug 10, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EubvAiQ
Aug 10, 2018 6:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1SU2Qey
Aug 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Chary: mh:w crashes instantly on my pc for no real reason lol
Aug 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Chary: finally got it to force itself into the menu so it looks like it works for now
Aug 10, 2018 8:01 PM - Chary: but sheesh, it just gives me error: error not found errors
Aug 10, 2018 8:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If i play monster hunter on pc, probably will be using Nvidia geforce now cause their pc must be better than mine 
Aug 10, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/08/10/1849245/nintendos-offensive-tragic-and-totally-legal-erasure-of-rom-sites
Aug 10, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you tried out geforce now beta yet?
Aug 10, 2018 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was playing borderlands 2 on my shield tv 
Aug 10, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes me too lol
Aug 10, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and it works pretty great to be honest
Aug 10, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only bug I found and it was pure cosmetics is that my connection is 100/100 and it said it was not optimal because it needed like 40/20 or something lol
Aug 10, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah buttery smooth surprisingly
Aug 10, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands 2 worked awesome, but Day of the Tentacle I couldn't figure out how to play  needs a keyboard I think lol
Aug 10, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It loads and works but I can't play it on there.
Aug 10, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played The Witcher 2 for a bit and that was nice too 
Aug 10, 2018 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only problem is how the nvidia geforce pc is really not beefy 
Aug 10, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol its like a 16GB Volta GPU or something?
Aug 10, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/7uwnl3/specs_of_geforce_now_computers/
Aug 10, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 24GB's of video RAM lol
Aug 10, 2018 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WTF is nvidia tesla? 
Aug 10, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a heavy duty like mega expansive GPU lol
Aug 10, 2018 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If it's not GTX 1080 TI I don't believe that 
Aug 10, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 2 1080TI's glued together and like 3 times the RAM or something
Aug 10, 2018 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's like.... A L-I-E 
Aug 10, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but shh no one has to know  lol
Aug 10, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I do o_o
Aug 10, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was playing Borderlands 2 and I saw framedropping on the damn system
Aug 10, 2018 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It wasn't my connection to the server, it was the pc 
Aug 10, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not using standard PC's to run the games, they're using basically beefed up server PCs
Aug 10, 2018 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which likely share resources across multiple users
Aug 10, 2018 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So the specs listed are most likely correct
Aug 10, 2018 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're being used by probably hundreds of different people at the same time
Aug 10, 2018 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, probably not hundreds, but a lot lol
Aug 10, 2018 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, weird shitbox lag there
Aug 10, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 10, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah Tom they are using some sort of custom VM deal, I imagine a lot of overhead chopped off by doing client side controls and crap, so the server is just doing the graphics?
Aug 11, 2018 2:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tier payments for beefier specs 
Aug 11, 2018 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: $5 a month for games playable since before 2010. $10 for 2015 $25 for next 7 years 
Aug 11, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So my super background check came in and cleared 
Aug 11, 2018 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get more money and responcibility so thats nice
Aug 11, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Change of schedule hmm lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 12, 2018)

Aug 11, 2018 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 11, 2018 6:31 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/lBBQDKx
Aug 11, 2018 8:02 AM - Lilith Valentine: panties
Aug 11, 2018 8:06 AM - kenenthk: Dicks
Aug 11, 2018 8:10 AM - kenenthk: Rip emuparadise
Aug 11, 2018 8:28 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am so glad I spammed that site before this happened
Aug 11, 2018 8:32 AM - kenenthk: This isnt pornhub/lesbo
Aug 11, 2018 8:33 AM - kenenthk: I dont know how my internet is still working but I'm not questioning it
Aug 11, 2018 8:52 AM - Lilith Valentine: You saying I can't spam lesbian porn on the Temp?
Aug 11, 2018 8:52 AM - Lilith Valentine: Because I can't
Aug 11, 2018 8:52 AM - Lilith Valentine: Because I respect the rules like a good little doggy
Aug 11, 2018 9:17 AM - kenenthk: You would make a good assistant manager
Aug 11, 2018 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Psi does it I dont get why you cant
Aug 11, 2018 9:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can if you want b&
Aug 11, 2018 9:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it better be furry lesbian porn
Aug 11, 2018 9:31 AM - kenenthk: mgs3 runs like shit on sx2 lol
Aug 11, 2018 9:33 AM - kenenthk: https://www.gamestop.com/trade/quote/ps2/consoles/playstation-2-system-slim/120643 
Aug 11, 2018 10:36 AM - kenenthk: Why do we live ina wold where consoles are the same amount as HDTVs
Aug 11, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: www.gamestop.com -  Access Denied Error code 16  This request was blocked by the security rules
Aug 11, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: damn you GDPR
Aug 11, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: you know what that means right
Aug 11, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: that means gamestop wants more of your data than they are legally allowed to under GDPR
Aug 11, 2018 12:54 PM - migles: thanks GDPR
Aug 11, 2018 2:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Aug 11, 2018 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Appar att is going to be here within 5 minutes to make appointment I don't see it gq
Aug 11, 2018 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Happening
Aug 11, 2018 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: supposedly if you block the "accept our terms" popup on many sites instead of clicking ok all the trackers and such will be disabled
Aug 11, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is very easy to do with ublock origin
Aug 11, 2018 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Well I'm fucked have to wait another week for att to install an optic cable
Aug 11, 2018 9:06 PM - kenenthk: Apparently everyone else has one but me
Aug 11, 2018 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're getting fiber?
Aug 11, 2018 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FIBER? O_O
Aug 12, 2018 12:33 AM - kenenthk: Fucking walmart won't even sell me a hotspot
Aug 12, 2018 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: that wouldn't help you anyway would it
Aug 12, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: It's a way online some have ethernet port
Aug 12, 2018 2:29 AM - kenenthk: About to go buy a vita for 110
Aug 12, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBYLeZG6EWE&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 12, 2018 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 13, 2018)

Aug 12, 2018 7:16 AM - Chary: yay vita
Aug 12, 2018 7:25 AM - kenenthk: Well I was going to buy it but the seller never said what time
Aug 12, 2018 7:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Not sure if my post I just made is bad
Aug 12, 2018 7:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh well
Aug 12, 2018 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Banned
Aug 12, 2018 9:33 AM - Ericthegreat: 
Aug 12, 2018 9:34 AM - kenenthk: You're no longer great
Aug 12, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: wow
Aug 12, 2018 10:02 AM - migles: larry bundi junior is a crack mofo
Aug 12, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: i tought he was an handsome guy
Aug 12, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: but damn
Aug 12, 2018 10:03 AM - migles: he needs to stop doing crack
Aug 12, 2018 10:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: he does crack?
Aug 12, 2018 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: also he is butt ugly
Aug 12, 2018 10:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: the cartoony drawing looks nothing like him
Aug 12, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: yeah i know right
Aug 12, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: he has a crack face
Aug 12, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: or other kind of drugs lol
Aug 12, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: hes hair is like a 50 year old
Aug 12, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: not cool
Aug 12, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: making fun of him for balding
Aug 12, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: male pattern baldness is a serious issue
Aug 12, 2018 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: my grandpa was balding in his 20s, luckily i don't seem to have inherited that
Aug 12, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: but i am sure larry is loosing his air due to drugs
Aug 12, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: that's why i am commenting it
Aug 12, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: *losing
Aug 12, 2018 10:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: you couldn't possibly know that
Aug 12, 2018 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not even sure if there are drugs that cause hair loss
Aug 12, 2018 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: besides obviously chemotherapy but that's poison
Aug 12, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's just doing what it was designed for
Aug 12, 2018 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i'm sure there are drugs that cause hair loss, just not sure they're the kind you would be consuming or injecting recreationally
Aug 12, 2018 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is fine, he has a nice lady watching a movie with him lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is GYCW
Aug 12, 2018 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: games you can watch?
Aug 12, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel like that title would apply to most AAA games these days lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: so many cutscenes
Aug 12, 2018 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Games Yanks Can't Wank
Aug 12, 2018 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly it's about games that never made it to the USA
Aug 12, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Aug 12, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that
Aug 12, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen some of those now that you mention it
Aug 12, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just find that name confusing
Aug 12, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah it's a popular topic on youtube "Games that did not come out in region X" lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not british enough to understand it (maybe that's the joke)
Aug 12, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it sounds like slightly obscene nonsense
Aug 12, 2018 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's a weird name for sure lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them are confusing to me as why they didn't launch in some regions.
Aug 12, 2018 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: larry bundy is like the gaming version of louis rossmann
Aug 12, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like RPG's that where made in English where released in the US but not Europe.
Aug 12, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye yeah in a sense for sure.
Aug 12, 2018 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: he likes to spend time bitching about his hobby of choice
Aug 12, 2018 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean for louis it's a job but i think to some degree it's also a hobby?
Aug 12, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well to be fair. you do have to know a lot about something before I take complaints legit.
Aug 12, 2018 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the most successful people tend to be those who can take a hobby and turn it into a paying job
Aug 12, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye you don't get into his job unless you have a passion for it.
Aug 12, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pay is low for the skills required and yeah it's a hobby lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine for the same level of work he could have been a millionaire surgeon or something lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: pay is okay i think but nowhere near what apple would charge for the same thing
Aug 12, 2018 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think he could charge more
Aug 12, 2018 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but he's not paid by the hour
Aug 12, 2018 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit I wouldn't be surprised if I make more money than him (I think he has to buy parts and crap)
Aug 12, 2018 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: so a complicated job that takes 2 hours won't earn him much more than a simple 20 min fix
Aug 12, 2018 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buying Apple parts...
Aug 12, 2018 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: he sells parts
Aug 12, 2018 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: so he probably makes a decent amount of money from that too
Aug 12, 2018 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and he sells tools
Aug 12, 2018 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: all that's easy money
Aug 12, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah and if his youtube video's are monetized he probably does OK lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could buy parts anywhere but with him you know you're getting original parts because he doesn't do 3rd party chinese crap
Aug 12, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you catch the one he did with Linus?
Aug 12, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chinese crap is rolling off the same factory as the Apple stuff  lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: except i suppose maybe if it's either off the shelf components that are easy to get or simple parts where it doesn't matter
Aug 12, 2018 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: he made a few with linus
Aug 12, 2018 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: latest one being the imac pro repair
Aug 12, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the only one I knew about lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is funny because louis has never had one apart before
Aug 12, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the iMac one was funny
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: the first one was when louis bitched at linus for "fixing" a gpu by baking it
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They made some interesting points... like no way to clean it?
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then he came to louis to do it properly
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah reflow stuff is a plain
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pain
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's got nothing to do with reflowing
Aug 12, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: he had two main points
Aug 12, 2018 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you would bake something to get the solder to fix cracks.
Aug 12, 2018 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: first being that the solder balls aren't the thing that fails on "flip chip" designs like GPUs
Aug 12, 2018 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the second being that even if it was, the temperature of the oven wasn't hot enough to melt the solder
Aug 12, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: what fails is something internally in the chip
Aug 12, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suppose it's not impossible that the solder cracks but that it's just not common with GPUs for that to be the failure
Aug 12, 2018 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I heard that most of the time it was the RAM that fails on GPU's anyway
Aug 12, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: in my case it was the capacitors
Aug 12, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is an easy fix
Aug 12, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially if you get the store to do it 
Aug 12, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember the baking trick being popular on the 8800 series from Nvidia because they switched solder or something.
Aug 12, 2018 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe thats when they went from leaded to lead free solder
Aug 12, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think so and the formula was a bit off or something
Aug 12, 2018 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't understand why leaded solder in commercial products is taboo now
Aug 12, 2018 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could say it's for the safety of the workers but this stuff's assembled by machines anyway
Aug 12, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well with kids eating tide pods maybe they might eat PC parts lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: PC parts are a lot harder to chew
Aug 12, 2018 12:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they'd be more at risk of choking than lead poisoning
Aug 12, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use leaded solder and unlike professionals i don't have an exhaust to get rid of the fumes
Aug 12, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think the whole lead aspect from electronics is more about land fills, but the lead is like down the list of problems from that.
Aug 12, 2018 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can actually be harmful over time
Aug 12, 2018 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: since lead is a cumulative poison that doesn't go away
Aug 12, 2018 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't solder often though
Aug 12, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like a nice silver solder, it's expensive as fuck but for the little bit I do it flows super nice.
Aug 12, 2018 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: my solder is lead/silver i think
Aug 12, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: well
Aug 12, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i have both leaded and unleaded, not sure
Aug 12, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have silver and tin? with a flux core lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's leaded solder that came with some learn to solder kit and i think the stuff i bought later on is unleaded
Aug 12, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: because i didn't know that unleaded is shit
Aug 12, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i definitely notice a difference between the two
Aug 12, 2018 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is why i have been using the leaded stuff and barely touched the roll i bought later
Aug 12, 2018 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: at first i thought it was just that it had better flux
Aug 12, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know your not supposed to mix different types for some reason but hell if I can remember why lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since like 99% of the solder jobs I have done have been installing a mod chip in some console or just gluing a wire back down so a toy or electronic thing will work again.
Aug 12, 2018 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Conceivably you could also have a reliability issue, because the lead-free and tin-lead solder will not mix evenly during the reflow process. This will produce various alloys in different parts of the solder joint. Very likely there will be residual stress in the cooled joint, and stress is associated with tin whisker formation (and other issues) in the lead-free part of the joint. Whether this is
Aug 12, 2018 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: a real issue or just paranoia, I'm not sure, but it's not something I would bet my job on.  Another issue is that in order to heat the assembly hot enough for the lead-free solder to melt, you will have to heat the tin-lead portion hotter than it's designed for. This can make the flux components of the solder vaporize too quickly, causing voids in the joint.
Aug 12, 2018 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you are doing soldering properly you probably want to use flux paste anyway
Aug 12, 2018 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you are right i think the roll i bought is 60/40 tin/silver or the other way around
Aug 12, 2018 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not too expensive, i mean there's a lot on the roll
Aug 12, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you don't need much
Aug 12, 2018 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hardly use flux paste, my solder joints are usually so tiny I use like a 15 watt needle point and the keynar wires are so small... I doubt I even warm the components lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: you definitely warm the components
Aug 12, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to otherwise you get cold joints
Aug 12, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: which maybe you do 
Aug 12, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean the legs on the IC's when I am attaching wires lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They always work fine for me  lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't soldered in ages but i think i would do a lot better at it now after all the youtube videos i've watched that involved soldering
Aug 12, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I did have trouble with Wii keys when I tried to do that direct mount thing... pain in the ass.
Aug 12, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was easier to just wire the bitches lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: definitely need a soldering station though, cheap soldering iron with non adjustable temperature is no good
Aug 12, 2018 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had my dad do my modchip install and he went with the wire method, said it would be easier than the direct mount
Aug 12, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a cool like super micro soldering iron that runs on 2 AAA batteries lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: no wires 
Aug 12, 2018 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: he did a shit job at it cause i opened up the wii to install a wode in there and the existing modchip was in the exact spot the wode goes in
Aug 12, 2018 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: no problem i thought, i'll just remove the tape holding it in place so i can move it to another location
Aug 12, 2018 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3 of the 4 wires came off then i just slightly pulled on the last and it came right off
Aug 12, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol pulled the wires?
Aug 12, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the Wii depending on the model requires like some super sketchy solder joints (not much you can do about it)
Aug 12, 2018 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably tricky to get good solder joints with wires and pads so tiny
Aug 12, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have like 5 Wii Key's lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can barely see it well enough to solder without a microscope
Aug 12, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I plan on buying a couple of older BC Wii's and maybe using them.
Aug 12, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: well my dad never said he was great at soldering
Aug 12, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and he didn't break anything (which i likely would have if i tried it)
Aug 12, 2018 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i'm not complaining
Aug 12, 2018 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: wires were attached well enough to not come loose on their own
Aug 12, 2018 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: older wiis you don't even need a modchip to play burned discs
Aug 12, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye one trick I figured out at least for the Wii is to get some paper and fold it so it covers the legs of the IC you don't want soldered then the one in the middle lay the wire down and zap it lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't have to solder directly to an IC on that model drive
Aug 12, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: otherwise i don't think my dad would be comfortable doing it 
Aug 12, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah true but the mod chip helps with GC stuff I think? I haven't kept up on the whole soft mod thing lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway won't the paper just catch on fire
Aug 12, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: GC backups work with a cMIOS
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It shouldn't at least it didn't on the ones I did lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: what purpose is the paper serving
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: just to prevent the solder from going where it's not supposed to?
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: keeps the solder from jumping legs
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: kapton tape is probably better for that
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's heat resistant
Aug 12, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: gives you a 100% "It's not making a crossed connection" lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paper is on hand if you don't have tape  lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's also useful in insulating whatever you install so it doesn't get shorted, good alternative to electrical tape
Aug 12, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Adapt and overcome! lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't really like electrical tap
Aug 12, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's too stretchy and leaves behind gunk
Aug 12, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I used duct tape on one install lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the cheap electrical tape i have just sucks
Aug 12, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one is still chugging along lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I avoid electrical tape the goo is disturbing lol
Aug 12, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at least duct tape has the dignity to die a chalky death lol
Aug 12, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it also doesn't do the best job at actually insulating
Aug 12, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have had some pointy solder joints poke through it enough to short
Aug 12, 2018 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: no visible holes
Aug 12, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kXfGkcc
Aug 12, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/llSWHIW I laughed harder than I should have....
Aug 12, 2018 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha that's perfect
Aug 12, 2018 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: always liked that scene
Aug 12, 2018 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: with the build up you just know it's going to end badly
Aug 12, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H1Dvg2MxQn8
Aug 12, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they actually designed the graphics options like that it would be really satisfying to turn everything up to max lol
Aug 12, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1023.56 of 1024 GB
Aug 12, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Aug 12, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Managed to finish the billing period a whole 400mb below my bandwidth cap 
Aug 12, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: bandwidth caps are bullshit
Aug 12, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wholeheartedly agree
Aug 12, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I went over, I'd have to pay $10 for every 10GB I'd go over
Aug 12, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if I added unlimited bandwidth to my account, it'd cost an extra $30, bringing my bill to a whole $80 for 50mbps
Aug 12, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only other usable ISP option for my area currently is Comcast, where I'd pay the same $50 per month for the same 50mbps...with a 1TB bandwidth 
Aug 12, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been waiting to see if Comcast will offer one of their super cheap "bundle" options for my area again, when I first moved in I got 75mbps for only $40 a month for 1 year, and then $50 the next year. But then they upped their prices like three times so I'd be paying $80, and then added the 1TB bandwidth limit as well
Aug 12, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly they offer 250mbps in my area now, for $60 a month with a year contract. But that price is for new customers only 
Aug 12, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't offer a discount for upgrades?
Aug 12, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine i got half price or something for 3 months for 500/50 and I got rid of it after since it was so expensive
Aug 12, 2018 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus I couldn't get more than 200, not sure why, they said it wasn't a problem on their end
Aug 12, 2018 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: I tried wired but maybe my cables are shit
Aug 12, 2018 6:12 PM - Chary: I've got 300 Mbps for 60
Aug 12, 2018 6:12 PM - Chary: And I wasn't a new customer. If you call them nicely they might just rig it for you
Aug 12, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MiDQdku
Aug 12, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: A better question would be, what kind of vehicle was the video taken from?
Aug 12, 2018 6:58 PM - Veho: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Jl6TkV2un7U/hqdefault.jpg
Aug 12, 2018 6:58 PM - Veho: ?
Aug 12, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hiH8zKk
Aug 12, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho who needs safety lol
Aug 12, 2018 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 12, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh I have been called worse in the past few days lol
Aug 12, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Nazi" "Ass" sometimes both at the same time lol
Aug 12, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5DW5VUV9wo
Aug 12, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqT08J7SEX8
Aug 12, 2018 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: nassi?
Aug 12, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah people view me checking bags for weapons as a bad thing (not many people but like 1%)
Aug 12, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99% are like "I think this should be done at more places"
Aug 12, 2018 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Guys I need help making a choice
Aug 12, 2018 10:20 PM - kenenthk: I can buy a vita for 110 off craigslist throw cfw on it or buy a new 3ds xl for 150 and throw cfw on it
Aug 12, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was me I would do 3DS but just barely lol
Aug 12, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not really into that gen of portables for some reason.
Aug 12, 2018 10:26 PM - kenenthk: I mean with the 3ds if I brick it I can return it and play pokemonz
Aug 12, 2018 10:27 PM - kenenthk: But with tax it would be like 160 and not sure if i can still remote play on vita with cfw
Aug 12, 2018 10:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/f4d_GDrpVuw
Aug 12, 2018 11:06 PM - DinohScene: Hello shitbox
Aug 12, 2018 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi where do you work
Aug 12, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital security with metal detectors and everything lol
Aug 12, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DinohScene hey  lol
Aug 12, 2018 11:30 PM - kenenthk: So they basically treat you the same way we do
Aug 12, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's life lol
Aug 12, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get no respect I tell you! lol
Aug 12, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmHuDKNI23c
Aug 12, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/J9gT5C3
Aug 12, 2018 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Well my nights fucked
Aug 12, 2018 11:41 PM - kenenthk: I was thinking I didn't start my 2nd until tomorrow but tomorrow is technically Monday at 1am
Aug 12, 2018 11:41 PM - kenenthk: 2nd job
Aug 12, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol neat
Aug 12, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go into work tonight at 11 and get to leave at 7AM in the morning
Aug 12, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 2 hours from now I start kind of getting ready lol
Aug 12, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure I will drink like 8 cups of coffee to keep from passing out lol
Aug 12, 2018 11:47 PM - kenenthk: Pansy try stocking shelves and doing janitorial
Aug 12, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk but your used to doing crappy jobs 
Aug 12, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am used to walking around with guns and ordering people to spread em  lol
Aug 13, 2018 12:28 AM - kenenthk: These crappy jobs pay about 12 an hour tho
Aug 13, 2018 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad at all
Aug 13, 2018 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Guess I'm starting tonight
Aug 13, 2018 3:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yup, nvidia geforce pc are crud.
Aug 13, 2018 3:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't run borderlands 2 at consistent 60FPS 
Aug 13, 2018 3:20 AM - Chary: BL2 is a pretty good port iirc


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 14, 2018)

Aug 13, 2018 4:19 AM - kenenthk: I mean it should run fine on just about anything now
Aug 13, 2018 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So bored you think wearing a gun at work would be exciting but its just annoying lol
Aug 13, 2018 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In 1.5 hours we have had 3 people
Aug 13, 2018 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hello from where i am lol
Aug 13, 2018 4:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It runs fine on my pc, I said the Nvidia Geforce now PC o_o
Aug 13, 2018 4:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Their..... whatever it is are pretty bad 
Aug 13, 2018 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have no idea what the heck is Nvidia Tesla. Sound like they reference Nicola Tesla 
Aug 13, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He designed it
Aug 13, 2018 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm sure that guy is dead now 
Aug 13, 2018 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats what they want you to believe lol
Aug 13, 2018 5:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, and James woods is the best actor that ever lived 
Aug 13, 2018 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 13, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least i can chat here if it gets too slow lol
Aug 13, 2018 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna get some coffee soon 
Aug 13, 2018 5:21 AM - Ericthegreat: TESLA DATA CENTER GPUs FOR SERVERS
Aug 13, 2018 5:21 AM - Ericthegreat: not for average consumers
Aug 13, 2018 5:21 AM - Ericthegreat: might not ever get optomized for games either
Aug 13, 2018 5:22 AM - Ericthegreat: linus tech tips will have a video shortly.
Aug 13, 2018 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably for that multi gamer single system
Aug 13, 2018 5:26 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Aug 13, 2018 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the power went out here for a moment lol
Aug 13, 2018 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And again lol
Aug 13, 2018 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its so dead here like 1 person in the last hour
Aug 13, 2018 9:14 AM - Veho: NO U
Aug 13, 2018 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 13, 2018 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho whats going on?
Aug 13, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: lol just got a notification that my thread in the EOF from 1 year ago got 1000 views
Aug 13, 2018 1:05 PM - Flame: give me some of that good EXP!
Aug 13, 2018 1:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Aug 13, 2018 1:52 PM - Localhorst86: I don't think EoF gives you EXP
Aug 13, 2018 2:42 PM - DinohScene: *likes flame's posts*
Aug 13, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: it does
Aug 13, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: at least the notification showed up
Aug 13, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: saying i won 10 xp for it
Aug 13, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: if my xp value changed i have no idea, i use the old dark theme lol
Aug 13, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FixSKQnAapc
Aug 13, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles why not the new dark theme
Aug 13, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54fGuEYu7JU
Aug 13, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/l37ztSi_f68?t=200
Aug 13, 2018 8:57 PM - mooiweer: how about the smileys with green t-shits?
Aug 13, 2018 9:00 PM - mooiweer: sorry looks like we be at old news feeds again haaah
Aug 13, 2018 9:01 PM - mooiweer: i didnt know so much but see at it in peace i gets clear again..
Aug 14, 2018 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: mooiweer: you mean like  ? but that's not green...
Aug 14, 2018 1:03 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/P2UvQp8


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 15, 2018)

Aug 14, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine the pool boy will clean it u.... ohh never mind lol
Aug 14, 2018 4:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NjhLrFT
Aug 14, 2018 4:53 AM - Veho: Not to worry, they sent another one for help.
Aug 14, 2018 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that's fast delivery lol
Aug 14, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well off to work will be here pretty much all night though since this shift is like drop dead dead lol
Aug 14, 2018 5:09 AM - GhostLatte: Stop viewing the shoutbox thread @Dionicio3
Aug 14, 2018 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 14, 2018 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the coffee is free and tasty
Aug 14, 2018 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://now8news.com/jimmy-dean-sausage-in-walmart-bathroom/
Aug 14, 2018 7:51 AM - T-hug: only in merica
Aug 14, 2018 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 14, 2018 8:10 AM - Localhorst86: that's a woman?
Aug 14, 2018 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe? Lol
Aug 14, 2018 8:12 AM - Localhorst86: "All in all, it took 7 police officers to restrain Johnson and pry the victimized sausage out of the woman’s hands"
Aug 14, 2018 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At that point id let her keep it...
Aug 14, 2018 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just be like ill pay that much not too have to deal with this
Aug 14, 2018 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As a security officer pretty much nope lol
Aug 14, 2018 8:16 AM - Localhorst86: I do hope the sausage got a professional councelor
Aug 14, 2018 8:25 AM - Localhorst86: http://now8news.com/facebook-sold-to-u-s-government-for-10-billion-privacy-concerns-on-the-rise/
Aug 14, 2018 8:25 AM - Localhorst86: i don't know, rick. It looks kinda fake
Aug 14, 2018 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well why spy when everyone posts for you lol
Aug 14, 2018 1:40 PM - BORTZ: Mmm yes, looks like a pretty reputable site you got there Local
Aug 14, 2018 1:40 PM - BORTZ: http://now8news.com/people-go-missing-after-mysterious-flying-object-invades-western-states/
Aug 14, 2018 1:43 PM - Localhorst86: i know, right?
Aug 14, 2018 1:45 PM - Localhorst86: And the Lamestream media wont report on these stories.
Aug 14, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like that lady and that sausage had a baby lol
Aug 14, 2018 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk about that site, i checked the front page and its all controversial stuff
Aug 14, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah it's all junk news lol
Aug 14, 2018 2:43 PM - Localhorst86: you wann hear news about my junk?
Aug 14, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ;p;
Aug 14, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: thanks for the site
Aug 14, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: i know  a guy who will believe in every crap in there
Aug 14, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao migles that's the best 
Aug 14, 2018 6:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGkSzswnKGY
Aug 14, 2018 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes i forget bortz is purple now. He should visit this box often 
Aug 14, 2018 7:21 PM - BORTZ: YOU RANG
Aug 14, 2018 7:22 PM - BORTZ: Purple now? I've been purple for over a year now
Aug 14, 2018 7:23 PM - VinsCool: Purple best colour
Aug 14, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To think, it's been more than a year since Bortz started a mutiny and threw down the mighty tyrant, p1ngpong
Aug 14, 2018 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 14, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Looks like he succeeded.
Aug 14, 2018 7:35 PM - BORTZ: 
Aug 14, 2018 7:42 PM - Chary: the king is dead
Aug 14, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ping is love ping is life lol
Aug 14, 2018 8:42 PM - VinsCool: long live the king!
Aug 14, 2018 9:26 PM - Ericthegreat: What happened to p1ngpong haven't seen him around
Aug 14, 2018 9:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iWoSCVX.jpg
Aug 14, 2018 9:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eh9txmf.mp4
Aug 14, 2018 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz threw down P1ngp0ng? 
Aug 14, 2018 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He not spider man, he a is a conqueror 
Aug 14, 2018 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He probably looking for someone to play gears of war with Eric 
Aug 14, 2018 9:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rXjgCB2.png
Aug 14, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, got any new games this month? 
Aug 14, 2018 10:22 PM - Veho: When have I had new games?
Aug 14, 2018 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New games are over rated, everyone knows gaming peaked with the release of Ikari Warriors on the NES
Aug 14, 2018 11:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You peaked if that's your winning argument 
Aug 14, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TtciqXj
Aug 14, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tlTvQqh
Aug 14, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XktC1rf
Aug 14, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TTGaCm1.jpg Well maybe you could hold one hand... but that might get a bit awkward
Aug 14, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VRD6D2a
Aug 15, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.facebook.com/brightonbright.mpofu/posts/2054724864766005
Aug 15, 2018 1:02 AM - Veho: Wieners _and_ buns all in one. It's a complete hot dog.
Aug 15, 2018 1:13 AM - Joe88: http://www.ign.com/articles/2018/08/14/box-of-original-1999-pokemon-cards-sells-for-56000
Aug 15, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RrX2FTP
Aug 15, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS76nS64zb4


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 16, 2018)

Aug 15, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GBjFwBKQpog?t=370
Aug 15, 2018 4:28 AM - GamerzHell9137: Friendly reminder for everyone who was on the forums when Xuphor saga happened
Aug 15, 2018 4:28 AM - GamerzHell9137: 5 years passed since it happened
Aug 15, 2018 4:32 AM - Chary: Hot dang
Aug 15, 2018 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ28gGCa_jI
Aug 15, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaDeuxQgnX4
Aug 15, 2018 5:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOING! 
Aug 15, 2018 7:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMUD9dvcW9s
Aug 15, 2018 7:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet psi saw this already 
Aug 15, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did see the video on my list but I didn't yet watch it
Aug 15, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I managed to watch about half of it you linked lol
Aug 15, 2018 2:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5vCFpVB
Aug 15, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/WTF/581mJNr
Aug 15, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghost rider family vacation!
Aug 15, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MlppLjB.jpg
Aug 15, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3QCkP1k Pacific Rim 3 lol
Aug 15, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dCCRYw1 lol (as a security officer this is funny to  me)
Aug 15, 2018 4:50 PM - VinsCool: https://twitter.com/Zeles123/status/1029430564435238912
Aug 15, 2018 4:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm so any artist wanna help me make a twitter page? 
Aug 15, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: pay someone on fiverr to do it for you
Aug 15, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KUZ1YIs.jpg
Aug 15, 2018 5:59 PM - BORTZ: mmm boobs <3
Aug 15, 2018 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz, naughty 
Aug 15, 2018 6:34 PM - Veho: Giant anime boobs are now true to life.
Aug 15, 2018 6:44 PM - BORTZ: Just like the good lord intended
Aug 15, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dog knows best
Aug 15, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM2NQgIG-QM 
Aug 15, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 15, 2018 10:14 PM - Veho: Sho bobs.
Aug 15, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsnWWIVsjWc
Aug 15, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Dkx356c
Aug 15, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put your penis in it? lol
Aug 15, 2018 10:55 PM - Veho: Don't put penis in snapping turtle plox.
Aug 15, 2018 10:55 PM - Veho: Or if you do at least be careful to choose the correct orifice.
Aug 15, 2018 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the hedgehog can never be buggered at all 
Aug 15, 2018 11:14 PM - Veho: Yes, Nanny.
Aug 15, 2018 11:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VGZyroT.mp4
Aug 15, 2018 11:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_b16qK6lg4
Aug 15, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gary is awesome lol
Aug 15, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jk2aweS
Aug 15, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6uAjQHj
Aug 15, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WLgrTUh I love pizza yet hate sushi... this is only sushi mocking me... lol
Aug 15, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HHHua3v
Aug 15, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: Pizza sushi... Pushi.
Aug 15, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 15, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pushi sometimes smells fishy lol
Aug 16, 2018 1:09 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6JG-u5LnuA
Aug 16, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bookmarked Veho looks great!
Aug 16, 2018 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi: what about that bacon wrapped beef filled with cheese sushi
Aug 16, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like a cheese burger
Aug 16, 2018 3:12 AM - VinsCool: hungryyy


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 17, 2018)

Aug 16, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mAhl4IK.jpg
Aug 16, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zCrbe5e.jpg
Aug 16, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZVqiicX.jpg
Aug 16, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RgOaobZ.jpg
Aug 16, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aKPlBAU.jpg
Aug 16, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J05Szh7.jpg
Aug 16, 2018 4:39 AM - Veho: Croatian recipes: stuff everything in a pot, add a tablespoon of http://www.konzumshop.ba/images/products/041/04163451l.gif You're done.
Aug 16, 2018 6:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 16, 2018 6:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's just veho posting imgur links in the box all alone 
Aug 16, 2018 6:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not bed time?
Aug 16, 2018 11:59 AM - Chary: No time to sleep when imgur links need posting!
Aug 16, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: krista!
Aug 16, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Aug 16, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that Vegeta stuff is good?
Aug 16, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: i am starting to hate krista
Aug 16, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: she always comes with the news about dead warez websites :c
Aug 16, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: my storage is already full
Aug 16, 2018 2:11 PM - migles: damn, i need to download more roms and isos before more dead stuff appears
Aug 16, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I need to find my shitty hardware box ._. Ended up buying an IDE CD ROM drive for a whopping $3, and now I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to buy an IDE cable cuz the one in the 386 PC only has one connector and I need another for the CD ROM drive. I could've sworn I had a bunch of IDE cables sitting around somewhere, but they all seem to have disappeared ._.
Aug 16, 2018 4:20 PM - Chary: Lol Migles. I am the beacon of death
Aug 16, 2018 4:20 PM - Chary: Every romsite I love DIES
Aug 16, 2018 6:24 PM - Duo8: and i'm still stealing videogames
Aug 16, 2018 6:44 PM - Chary: theft is bad
Aug 16, 2018 7:03 PM - Ericthegreat: 0 exp to level up?
Aug 16, 2018 7:05 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol bortz temper tantrum is hilarious
Aug 16, 2018 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Aug 16, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Every romsite everyone loves dies
Aug 16, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same for public trackers
Aug 16, 2018 8:34 PM - matpower: Stop loving rom sites, Chary
Aug 16, 2018 8:34 PM - SirNapkin1334: Emuparadise was my go-to pi...uh, RETRO EXPIRIENCE site.
Aug 16, 2018 8:34 PM - SirNapkin1334: *wink wink*
Aug 16, 2018 8:42 PM - Flame: im back in town. ive missed you guys.
Aug 16, 2018 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We liked it better when you were gone
Aug 16, 2018 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 16, 2018 9:03 PM - Flame: how fucking dare you! 
Aug 16, 2018 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was nicer, less mad gay 
Aug 16, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2018 9:40 PM - migles: so i found my old ass ps1
Aug 16, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: have no idea if it still works, what should i do with it
Aug 16, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: sadly it was not moded, it was pal, and i dont think it even had the paralel port thing
Aug 16, 2018 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well a good idea would be seeing if it works
Aug 16, 2018 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't need to mod it, you just need to stick down the lid detect switch
Aug 16, 2018 9:43 PM - migles: it probably does lol, it worked last time, or do electronics die if they are abandoned for years
Aug 16, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: needs to be cleaned tough, its super filthy
Aug 16, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Then you put in a legit game and when it stops spinning you swap it for a burned one
Aug 16, 2018 9:46 PM - migles: just need that?
Aug 16, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: do discs need to be burned with something special like the ps2 and that patch thing?
Aug 16, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: No
Aug 16, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: great
Aug 16, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: now to find an empty cd
Aug 16, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: sadly it doesnt read dvds lol
Aug 16, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i might have 2 original games
Aug 16, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: but i have no idea where is the memory card :c
Aug 16, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i have the ps2 memory card
Aug 16, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: HO
Aug 16, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: does the ps1 accepts a dualshock 2 controller? i remember that it didnt fit?
Aug 16, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://m.wikihow.com/Disk-Swap-on-a-PlayStation
Aug 16, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: This is different than what I heard but doesn't seem like it needs the lid switch pressed
Aug 16, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: does it matter if i have the original ps1, and not the PS ONE
Aug 16, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/psx-disc-swapping.279417/#post-3462110
Aug 16, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Method 2 easy is what iw as thinking of
Aug 16, 2018 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Its psx only not psone
Aug 16, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: And only first batch
Aug 16, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: psx?
Aug 16, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sorry I meant type 1 easy 2
Aug 16, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Read it
Aug 16, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: anyway
Aug 16, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: does the ps2 controller works in it?
Aug 16, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: First method is easier
Aug 16, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: No I don't think so
Aug 16, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I don't really know
Aug 16, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: i dont have idea where is my ps1 controller lol
Aug 16, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: dont remember if i had 2
Aug 16, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: So what model is your psx
Aug 16, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Model number*
Aug 16, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: have no idea
Aug 16, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: i just found the console in the attic
Aug 16, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: didnt even picked it up
Aug 16, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: just seen it in the boxes
Aug 16, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: maybe i will pick it up later
Aug 16, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: but meh
Aug 16, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: i forgot i had it lol
Aug 16, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: never really cared about the ps1
Aug 16, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: since i had a ps2 shortly after and it played ps1 games
Aug 16, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: well cya, i will have to go
Aug 17, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a PSOne but really only for collecting i have zero use for it
Aug 17, 2018 12:51 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UgiJPnwtQU
Aug 17, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i felt like finishing super mario odyssey, man that was an epic finale
Aug 17, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for an emulator  lol
Aug 17, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iKdrsCtdoU
Aug 17, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MmryrXKUU8
Aug 17, 2018 2:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you'll be waiting for a while
Aug 17, 2018 2:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: yuzu is making progress but it won't be fullspeed for a long time
Aug 17, 2018 2:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zAK9Dud
Aug 17, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it's fine it will be a while before PC's will be fast enough to fully emulate the Switch I think? Not sure lol
Aug 17, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qg0RdhFnTd0?t=31
Aug 17, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LfmrHTdXgK4?t=8
Aug 17, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A52--FKUQgU
Aug 17, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztj1BMfmUQY Donar kabob in a can!!! lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 18, 2018)

Aug 17, 2018 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: free: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/orwell?utm_source=SteamComm&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Orwell_Free_Game_18
Aug 17, 2018 5:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/duck-season?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_2_layout_index_15_layout_type_threes_tile_index_2
Aug 17, 2018 5:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol psi, you should play this 
Aug 17, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3mtk0sm.jpg?
Aug 17, 2018 8:25 AM - Flame: morning people.
Aug 17, 2018 8:44 AM - DinohScene: sup hunni
Aug 17, 2018 8:46 AM - Flame: good my love <3
Aug 17, 2018 8:55 AM - DinohScene: sweet~
Aug 17, 2018 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Vagina
Aug 17, 2018 11:12 AM - Duo8: sweet~Vagina sounds like a fictional Jpop band
Aug 17, 2018 12:50 PM - migles: dinoh
Aug 17, 2018 12:51 PM - migles: start to ban all those guys making blogs
Aug 17, 2018 12:51 PM - migles: everyone forgot about the know your temp thing :c
Aug 17, 2018 1:02 PM - Devin: I don't recognize 3/4ths of the people who made the threads.
Aug 17, 2018 1:23 PM - DinohScene: can't close blogs just cus someone is starting a trend
Aug 17, 2018 1:24 PM - DinohScene: I was thinking of launching KYT somewhere this month tho
Aug 17, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: then again.. idk..
Aug 17, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: it attracted so little attention ;/
Aug 17, 2018 1:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: To be fair, I was actually considering to make an AMA since the KYTs have been a curse for me since I gave it up
Aug 17, 2018 1:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: The trend just gave me an excuse to finally make one
Aug 17, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: KYT before I took it over was a popularity content and an excuse to shitpost.
Aug 17, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: such a shame ;/
Aug 17, 2018 1:31 PM - DinohScene: welp, got to go
Aug 17, 2018 1:31 PM - Lilith Valentine: Yeah, it was. Which is actually part of why I didn't want to take part in it. next to the KYT curse that has been placed onto me
Aug 17, 2018 1:31 PM - DinohScene: got to pick up that boyfriend of mine
Aug 17, 2018 1:41 PM - Devin: Later Dinohs.
Aug 17, 2018 3:38 PM - kenenthk: So you want people banned over using a sites main purpose lol
Aug 17, 2018 4:53 PM - VinsCool: Lol
Aug 17, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like KYT but i can't come up with any questions
Aug 17, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: yeah i believe thats the problem with KYT, too much people want to be in the questionaire, and the others mostly struggle to come up with questions and it gets filled wiht shit questions
Aug 17, 2018 5:21 PM - migles: thats why the bandwaggon keeps going, people like that others ask them questions
Aug 17, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: its hard
Aug 17, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: what do you ask a person you barely know anything about?
Aug 17, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there's always someone who goes and copy-pastes a huge list of decent questions, which is fine...but then nobody can ask any good questions anymore, so it's just shitposts
Aug 17, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: well
Aug 17, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: the thing is there's only a finite amount of questions you would normally ask a stranger and people have made long lists that contain every single one of them
Aug 17, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the obvious stuff
Aug 17, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: not bad questions by any means but even if they didn't do that, there's only so many questions that can be asked
Aug 17, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well beforehand that wasn't a problem, because generally speaking the Temp had a rather "close-knit" group of people, most people weren't really "strangers"
Aug 17, 2018 6:22 PM - Joe88: https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/msi_s_geforce_rtx_2080_ti_and_rtx_2080_duke_pictured/1
Aug 17, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i updated my laptops win10 to build 1803 it removed the realtek driver and replaced it with a shitty generic m$ driver that doesn't support the multi function jacks i have
Aug 17, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: no EQ either i think
Aug 17, 2018 6:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/90xCrgg
Aug 17, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: Poop
Aug 17, 2018 7:54 PM - SirNapkin1334: Who started the AMAwagon?
Aug 17, 2018 8:08 PM - Chary: ghostlatte i think
Aug 17, 2018 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 17, 2018 8:36 PM - Ericthegreat: lol you can reinstall your realtek driver, weird that it installed generic over it....
Aug 17, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some licensing issue
Aug 17, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DH9IZ01Qqg
Aug 17, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeG15ccR8XY
Aug 17, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/7c6pt09hypg11.gif
Aug 17, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/tw78p Ouch... Well I it looks like that's going to be a spiral fracture... gonna need some pins lol
Aug 17, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mbnBYh-BJ1g?t=119 looks like a pokemon lol
Aug 17, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5wYxW4m.jpg
Aug 17, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55NJzOSuKuY
Aug 17, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's from a movie I think
Aug 17, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Splice"
Aug 17, 2018 9:47 PM - Veho: Inspired by it, but this is a homemade costume.
Aug 17, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh cosplay lol
Aug 17, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/q8axh6dglmg11.jpg
Aug 17, 2018 11:10 PM - Joe88: https://babylonbee.com/news/mario-removed-from-smash-bros-roster-after-anti-goomba-tweets-surface/
Aug 17, 2018 11:13 PM - AsPika2219: 2018 Asean games is now begin at Indonesia!
Aug 17, 2018 11:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RsTcwri
Aug 17, 2018 11:54 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXXiRJAKC4w
Aug 18, 2018 12:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BWgbUun.jpg
Aug 18, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/08/17/2034216/analysts-say-we-are-headed-for-a-flash-memory-price-crash
Aug 18, 2018 1:10 AM - Veho: Nice.
Aug 18, 2018 1:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AWnm4Gz
Aug 18, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V5J0G5d
Aug 18, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1Qe8sj4.png What kind of women is he dating? lol
Aug 18, 2018 3:53 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/X5dmYPLVw3c


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 19, 2018)

Aug 18, 2018 4:23 AM - Veho: MAKE WAY FOR THE QUEEN'S GUARD
Aug 18, 2018 4:27 AM - kenenthk: I just made lead at my job
Aug 18, 2018 4:28 AM - Veho: Do you work in a smelter?
Aug 18, 2018 4:54 AM - kenenthk: I'm not you
Aug 18, 2018 5:17 AM - Veho: I was just wondering where one makes lead.
Aug 18, 2018 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Ask t hug
Aug 18, 2018 9:32 AM - cearp: whatttt
Aug 18, 2018 9:32 AM - cearp: cardcaptor sakura has a sequel...!!!!!!!
Aug 18, 2018 9:33 AM - cearp: jeez, i'm not sure how i'm supposed to find out about these things. just check everything i ever liked in my life, every month on google? to see if there's an update lol
Aug 18, 2018 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off
Aug 18, 2018 10:43 AM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Kofi Annan.... 
Aug 18, 2018 1:49 PM - Flame: rip
Aug 18, 2018 1:52 PM - cearp: who's that?
Aug 18, 2018 1:52 PM - cearp: banana flavored coffee?
Aug 18, 2018 2:02 PM - Flame: former UN leader..
Aug 18, 2018 2:02 PM - Flame: in other news. now i have a wii u
Aug 18, 2018 2:02 PM - Flame: 
Aug 18, 2018 2:07 PM - cearp: cool, they're all still hackable right 
Aug 18, 2018 2:08 PM - cearp: or, that UN guy left you his wii u in his will?
Aug 18, 2018 2:10 PM - Flame: hacking right now.
Aug 18, 2018 2:36 PM - cearp: nice!
Aug 18, 2018 2:48 PM - DinohScene: Flame with a Wii U?
Aug 18, 2018 2:53 PM - Flame: yep
Aug 18, 2018 3:00 PM - DinohScene: welcome to the club
Aug 18, 2018 3:01 PM - DinohScene: I only played 10 hours on it? : D
Aug 18, 2018 3:02 PM - Flame: whole ten hours!
Aug 18, 2018 3:02 PM - Flame: woah slow down!
Aug 18, 2018 3:05 PM - DinohScene: yeh
Aug 18, 2018 3:05 PM - DinohScene: I should get a Wii U Pro controller tho
Aug 18, 2018 3:06 PM - DinohScene: play some of the exclusives properly
Aug 18, 2018 3:08 PM - Flame: I brought mine to play GBA games :^)
Aug 18, 2018 3:15 PM - Joe88: I feel like there were probably better things I could have played it on
Aug 18, 2018 3:22 PM - DinohScene: I got a Switch, in plastic never touched
Aug 18, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: Also, this is bluechat now, peasants be gone!
Aug 18, 2018 3:23 PM - Devin: Rude.
Aug 18, 2018 3:23 PM - DinohScene: Devin you combobreaker
Aug 18, 2018 3:32 PM - Depravo: Behold superiority.
Aug 18, 2018 3:48 PM - Flame: *beholds*
Aug 18, 2018 3:56 PM - cearp: flame didn't you get one of those backlit gbas i linked from ebay?
Aug 18, 2018 3:56 PM - cearp: why use a wiiu? 
Aug 18, 2018 3:56 PM - cearp: y u use wii u
Aug 18, 2018 3:57 PM - Flame: joke; men
Aug 18, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: brought a wii u for collection purposes
Aug 18, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: with a wii u you can play almost every blow a wii u
Aug 18, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: wii, gamecube, n64, snes, nes, gba, nds
Aug 18, 2018 4:44 PM - Devin: I'm a fan of playing gamecube games on the gamepad while laying it bed. Pretty sweet.
Aug 18, 2018 4:48 PM - cearp: cool, i really liked playing wind waker on the gamepad
Aug 18, 2018 4:51 PM - Flame: funny thing i brought wind waker today too
Aug 18, 2018 4:53 PM - Depravo: Best 3D Zelda.
Aug 18, 2018 5:00 PM - Flame: link depravo here take this shield you need it
Aug 18, 2018 5:00 PM - Flame: ...... after that comment
Aug 18, 2018 5:03 PM - Depravo: LTTP best Zelda.
Aug 18, 2018 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is no best zelda
Aug 18, 2018 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only best looking zelda, that is new smash ultimate looking zelda 
Aug 18, 2018 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Second best, hyrule warriors looking zelda 
Aug 18, 2018 5:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Take off the cel shade on the breath of the wild characters, and it would be least top 3 
Aug 18, 2018 5:22 PM - Flame: SAK you have the most uncreative lame username in the planet
Aug 18, 2018 5:22 PM - Flame: maybe even the multiverse
Aug 18, 2018 5:24 PM - DinohScene: I think you've hurt flame
Aug 18, 2018 5:24 PM - DinohScene: *pats Flame*
Aug 18, 2018 5:24 PM - DinohScene: there there, I'm here for you <З
Aug 18, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: HURTS SO MUCH! WHY ?!
Aug 18, 2018 5:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't hurt flames, you just make them burn more or put them out 
Aug 18, 2018 5:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Based on his statement, I made it burn more so logically should be a good thing for the flame 
Aug 18, 2018 5:29 PM - Jacklack3: oi
Aug 18, 2018 5:29 PM - Jacklack3: how you guys doing?
Aug 18, 2018 6:02 PM - Seriel: ys
Aug 18, 2018 6:02 PM - Seriel: yes
Aug 18, 2018 6:55 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb0TZwbxbtk
Aug 18, 2018 7:09 PM - Veho: I has a waterpik.
Aug 18, 2018 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Aug 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Veho: no u
Aug 18, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You tell him Veho! Lol
Aug 18, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: is the floppotron scanner full of dust?
Aug 18, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: damn, seems it was abandoned for years
Aug 18, 2018 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Your moms full of dust
Aug 18, 2018 8:44 PM - Arecaidian Fox: Ugh, why do people reply to troll threads? Just f'n report it and move on.
Aug 18, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: arecaidian, was you the author of that alt account?
Aug 18, 2018 8:46 PM - Megadriver94: Disks ara squar. Discs are circular
Aug 18, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: hey krista, i hope you found the dude and didn't simple banned that alt
Aug 18, 2018 8:47 PM - Megadriver94: >alt   You mean the idiot known as iamnineyearsold?
Aug 18, 2018 8:47 PM - Megadriver94: eh
Aug 18, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: yeah
Aug 18, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: obviously he is someone that has a real account in gbatemp
Aug 18, 2018 8:53 PM - Megadriver94: When was this shoutbox minichat thing installed? I have only seen it today.
Aug 18, 2018 8:53 PM - Chary: its always existed
Aug 18, 2018 8:54 PM - Chary: @migles yeah i got his two alts
Aug 18, 2018 8:54 PM - Chary: shoutbox isnt visible unless you get 50, or 100 posts
Aug 18, 2018 8:54 PM - Chary: i forget
Aug 18, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: 100
Aug 18, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least it used to be
Aug 18, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is a godsend tbh
Aug 18, 2018 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: basically only the regulars use the shoutbox
Aug 18, 2018 8:55 PM - Megadriver94: It is 100
Aug 18, 2018 8:56 PM - Megadriver94: Oh Okay
Aug 18, 2018 8:56 PM - Chary: welcome to the shoutbox then 
Aug 18, 2018 8:57 PM - Arecaidian Fox: o/
Aug 18, 2018 8:57 PM - Megadriver94: Alright  
Aug 18, 2018 9:01 PM - Flame: the shoutbox is were 6 people talk... the rest watch
Aug 18, 2018 9:02 PM - Flame: me, migles, tom, veho,psio. depravo
Aug 18, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: The dirty half dozen.
Aug 18, 2018 9:05 PM - Arecaidian Fox: And occasionally lurkers say crap.
Aug 18, 2018 9:06 PM - Flame: get off my lawn!
Aug 18, 2018 9:06 PM - Arecaidian Fox: lol
Aug 18, 2018 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: what does the Arecaidian Fox say?
Aug 18, 2018 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 18, 2018 9:14 PM - Megadriver94: The fox says: w-*gets shot by a dart pistol*
Aug 18, 2018 9:14 PM - Megadriver94: hehe
Aug 18, 2018 9:14 PM - Megadriver94: Lel
Aug 18, 2018 9:15 PM - Megadriver94: Well then
Aug 18, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: wassa wassa wassa?
Aug 18, 2018 9:18 PM - Duo8: holy fuck my vita
Aug 18, 2018 9:18 PM - Duo8: it keeps crashing
Aug 18, 2018 9:18 PM - Duo8: fuck
Aug 18, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mML2fPec7xU
Aug 18, 2018 9:19 PM - Duo8: if you've never seen a handheld game console artifacting before dying like a GPU, you should see mine
Aug 18, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: i never seen that in a console duo
Aug 18, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: show me?
Aug 18, 2018 9:21 PM - Duo8: https://imgur.com/a/HbxAt4E
Aug 18, 2018 9:21 PM - Duo8: moments before a gpu driver crash lol
Aug 18, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: really weird artifact
Aug 18, 2018 9:22 PM - Duo8: i get minor texture corruption too
Aug 18, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: i still have nightmares when my ATI died
Aug 18, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: back in the earloy 2000s
Aug 18, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: the screen was all glitched in the desktop
Aug 18, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: duo, but are ya sure thats the gpu dying?
Aug 18, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: isn't just some glitch from modification or something that is going wrong?
Aug 18, 2018 9:29 PM - Duo8: yeah that's the thing
Aug 18, 2018 9:30 PM - Duo8: it might be caused by something else
Aug 18, 2018 9:30 PM - Duo8: it is a hacked vita
Aug 18, 2018 9:30 PM - Duo8: i haven't tried it w/o henkaku yet, but it does that no matter what i do
Aug 18, 2018 9:30 PM - Duo8: at random too
Aug 18, 2018 9:31 PM - Chary: Weird
Aug 18, 2018 9:32 PM - Duo8: at first it was every few hours
Aug 18, 2018 9:33 PM - Duo8: now it's every 10-15 minutes
Aug 18, 2018 9:37 PM - Arecaidian Fox: I've only ever had one device die on me totally. Some crappy Samsung messenger phone. Screen inverted colors and the whole thing eventually stopped booting.
Aug 18, 2018 9:37 PM - Duo8: sounds like a electrical problem
Aug 18, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: duo, if that thing happened after few hours and now very shortly
Aug 18, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: yeah gpu dying :c
Aug 18, 2018 9:40 PM - migles: had you overclocked or did something that made it overheat?
Aug 18, 2018 9:43 PM - Duo8: no
Aug 18, 2018 9:44 PM - Duo8: i don't think it could even overheat, it never got hot on me
Aug 18, 2018 9:45 PM - Duo8: is there any way to stream pc games to a switch?
Aug 18, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: yeah, get rid of the switch and get a real tablet ;O;
Aug 18, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: well i believe you can boot linux in the switch? not sure how is that functional, but if its working properly and drivers and such, you can probably use moonlight
Aug 18, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: Rhythm is a dancer
Aug 18, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: It's a soul companion
Aug 18, 2018 10:02 PM - DinohScene: Boom boom boom boom, I want Flame in me room <З
Aug 18, 2018 10:07 PM - Flame: You can feel it everywhere
Aug 18, 2018 10:42 PM - the_randomizer: Need help windows 10
Aug 18, 2018 10:42 PM - the_randomizer: taskbar randomly "refreshes"
Aug 18, 2018 11:00 PM - Megadriver94: >WIndows 10, especially the later editons
Aug 18, 2018 11:00 PM - Megadriver94: LOL
Aug 18, 2018 11:00 PM - Megadriver94: You should have stayed with either WIn 7 or 8.
Aug 18, 2018 11:00 PM - Chary: You'd need moonlight on the Switch
Aug 18, 2018 11:00 PM - Chary: I wonder if that's a. Thing yet
Aug 19, 2018 12:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Haven't seen any yellow in this chat all day 
Aug 19, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtlQIl_PxGA


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 20, 2018)

Aug 19, 2018 11:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Kv1A0D5.jpg
Aug 19, 2018 1:19 PM - Flame: god i hate summer
Aug 19, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: the few days before winter is the best
Aug 19, 2018 1:29 PM - Veho: You mean the autumn?
Aug 19, 2018 1:29 PM - Veho: Or do you live in one of those climates where there's no spring and fall, and summer just crosses into winter?
Aug 19, 2018 1:38 PM - Flame: i live in one of those climates  were is fucked up all the time
Aug 19, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1V9xfRT8Pk&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 19, 2018 2:32 PM - Flame: mother of god is that you psio , you son of a gun. how many years has it been?
Aug 19, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame hey 
Aug 19, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dqQtLBH
Aug 19, 2018 2:59 PM - Megadriver94: RIP Emuparadise :___:
Aug 19, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: damn, you rip everything
Aug 19, 2018 3:56 PM - Megadriver94: I don't literally rip things apart, I R.I.P. them as in Rest In Piece
Aug 19, 2018 3:56 PM - Megadriver94: Alright then...
Aug 19, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything dies lol
Aug 19, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Jh7e7VS.jpg lol
Aug 19, 2018 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually it's rest in peace
Aug 19, 2018 4:15 PM - Depravo: Good job I downloaded them full rom sets earlier in the year.
Aug 19, 2018 4:19 PM - Megadriver94: I wonder how good the VPN proxy Tunnelbear is at torrents...
Aug 19, 2018 4:19 PM - Megadriver94: Hmmph
Aug 19, 2018 4:21 PM - Megadriver94: Oh, and I hope for the fans sake that PUBG on PS4 isn't as laggy as the Xbox one port
Aug 19, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo me too.
Aug 19, 2018 5:39 PM - migles: i am fucking crying lol
Aug 19, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: just seen fast and the furious 7, the one where paul died
Aug 19, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: i was saying "lol he ded" while wathcing, but they did that final part where they remember him and all emotional crap lol
Aug 19, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: i didn't knew he died while they where making this one, i tought he died just before the 8th
Aug 19, 2018 5:44 PM - Depravo: Meh. It's just Twilight for boys.
Aug 19, 2018 6:21 PM - migles: lel
Aug 19, 2018 7:07 PM - Veho: I thought Avengers was Twilight for boys  ;O;
Aug 19, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: No YOU shut up.
Aug 19, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: is twilight for boys a bad thing?
Aug 19, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm watching avengers age of ultron 3d atm
Aug 19, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: ate pizza
Aug 19, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: J.R.R. Tolkien's full name was Jolkien Rolkien Rolkien Tolkien.
Aug 19, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure
Aug 19, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was... the worst cliffhanger ever
Aug 19, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4arx2aw
Aug 19, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3tues9p
Aug 20, 2018 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Fags
Aug 20, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdm7WsR9o5g
Aug 20, 2018 12:44 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 20, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2018 1:05 AM - JFlare: reeeeee
Aug 20, 2018 2:29 AM - Titanica: Hey, hey, hey!
Aug 20, 2018 2:29 AM - Titanica: It's me! Titanica!
Aug 20, 2018 2:29 AM - Titanica: Hello, hello!
Aug 20, 2018 2:36 AM - Megadriver94: Hi there
Aug 20, 2018 2:36 AM - Megadriver94: Greetings
Aug 20, 2018 2:36 AM - Megadriver94: How are you
Aug 20, 2018 2:38 AM - Titanica: Good, good. You?
Aug 20, 2018 2:40 AM - Megadriver94: Ok
Aug 20, 2018 2:52 AM - Titanica: Hm, nice.
Aug 20, 2018 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Titsanic
Aug 20, 2018 2:59 AM - Titanica: Hello.
Aug 20, 2018 3:30 AM - kenenthk: Puto
Aug 20, 2018 3:34 AM - Chary: Yo
Aug 20, 2018 3:50 AM - kenenthk: Puto


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 21, 2018)

Aug 20, 2018 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 20, 2018 4:46 AM - Titanica: ...
Aug 20, 2018 5:39 AM - Veho: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/485/467/dec.jpg
Aug 20, 2018 11:50 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fThN20i4OcE
Aug 20, 2018 11:54 AM - Lilith Valentine: I love how desperate spammers don't even try with the titles anymore
Aug 20, 2018 12:17 PM - gnmmarechal: hmm
Aug 20, 2018 12:19 PM - Veho: CIALIS VIAGRA NOW BUY ADIDAS SNEAKERS RAYBAN SUNGLASSES BEST PRICES NOW
Aug 20, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fGcZBTyvZY
Aug 20, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I need new shoes hmmm I can get them from China or China or China...
Aug 20, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2018 1:24 PM - Veho: China, no contest.
Aug 20, 2018 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get new boots (sure they are made in China) they seem to be holding up well.
Aug 20, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Steel toe and all that
Aug 20, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly am not sure how long they will last I walk like 45 hours a week in them now.
Aug 20, 2018 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I probably do sit down like 3 hours of that hmmm
Aug 20, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/98prw4/from_afar_i_thought_this_lady_was_holding_a_baby/
Aug 20, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9lGRxOZ
Aug 20, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qube2n0
Aug 20, 2018 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tAk9T1T
Aug 20, 2018 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Cant sleep and I work two jobs tonight sigh
Aug 20, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzkfkNRe4DM
Aug 20, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just think about black space with nothing in it.
Aug 20, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should sleep some 
Aug 20, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLulNgY4R50
Aug 20, 2018 3:10 PM - Joe88: https://www.twitch.tv/nvidia announcment in 50 mins
Aug 20, 2018 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gonna announce the GTR 2080 will cost 999 dollars
Aug 20, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But will include a new tech AI acceleration lol
Aug 20, 2018 3:17 PM - Joe88: when ever I try to flash gapps I just get "x" has stopped working when I try to boot into the os
Aug 20, 2018 3:18 PM - Joe88: and cant do anything other than a full resintall of the os without gapps
Aug 20, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you tried open Gapps thing?
Aug 20, 2018 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://opengapps.org/
Aug 20, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This might work for you, I got it working on my hacked up Chinese tablet thing lol
Aug 20, 2018 3:20 PM - Joe88: yeah, using CM14.1, open gapps 7.1 pico package
Aug 20, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe try the larger one?
Aug 20, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: which phone do you have joe88?
Aug 20, 2018 3:27 PM - Joe88: galaxy s3 (verizon)
Aug 20, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I heard something about deleting all the accounts on the device and then setting it up again to fix permissions
Aug 20, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: damn dude, thats old
Aug 20, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It happens a lot of with my tablet and every time I forget what I have to do to fix it lol
Aug 20, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By a lot I mean every time I fuck up the ROM and reinstall it
Aug 20, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: joe you buy like gadgets by the dozen a week
Aug 20, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: its time to stop and buy a new phone
Aug 20, 2018 3:31 PM - Joe88: I have 2 of them, one is running deodexed samsung 4.3 rom (the one I use)
Aug 20, 2018 3:31 PM - Joe88: and the other im messing around with trying to get a certain app running
Aug 20, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a new phone but it has to work with MetroPCS and I have to be able to root it... lol
Aug 20, 2018 3:34 PM - Flame: dont worry psio your cheap Chinese crablet does the job
Aug 20, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have a LG F60 phone right now 
Aug 20, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rooted so I cleaned out all the junk so it runs amazing, I just wish it had a bigger battery and bigger screen lol
Aug 20, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.metropcs.com/shop/phones/details/Samsung-Galaxy-J7-Prime-32GB/610214655691 This can be rooted... lol
Aug 20, 2018 3:40 PM - Joe88: if it still works fine for my needs no reason to upgrade, besides the whole thing of phone upgrade being replaced by leasing
Aug 20, 2018 4:18 PM - Joe88: https://www.newegg.com/promotions/nepro/18-2503/index.html?cm_sp=Homepage-Top2016-_-P1_nvidia%252f18-2501-_-https%253a%252f%252fpromotions.newegg.com%252fnvidia%252f18-2501%252f1920x360.jpg&icid=462954
Aug 20, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: whats the difference between a GTX and a RTX
Aug 20, 2018 4:29 PM - Joe88: its just a rebrand afaik
Aug 20, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: just that?
Aug 20, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: eww
Aug 20, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: is the 2080ti released yet?
Aug 20, 2018 4:33 PM - Joe88: https://www.twitch.tv/nvidia
Aug 20, 2018 4:33 PM - Joe88: soonish
Aug 20, 2018 4:34 PM - migles: tell me the prices when its launched
Aug 20, 2018 4:34 PM - Joe88: they are all triple slot coolers, and very long cards
Aug 20, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: i have a big case, very likely my case can fit them
Aug 20, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: but either way, i already got the previous model lol
Aug 20, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: not going to upgrade for the next 10 years ;O;
Aug 20, 2018 5:04 PM - Flame: consoles > PC
Aug 20, 2018 5:06 PM - migles: PC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> consoles
Aug 20, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This gen consoles pretty much are stripped down locked down PC
Aug 20, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 's lol
Aug 20, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: exactly
Aug 20, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: and switch is a locked down stripped down tablet
Aug 20, 2018 5:09 PM - Flame: cry more pc gamers
Aug 20, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: Wii U >
Aug 20, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: I'm here to tell the truth and chew bubblegum and I'm all out of bubblegum
Aug 20, 2018 5:19 PM - migles: wii u best console of last generations
Aug 20, 2018 5:23 PM - migles: flame
Aug 20, 2018 5:24 PM - migles: you are quoting a game older than you ;O;
Aug 20, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A PC Game  lol
Aug 20, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: im born in 88. nope.
Aug 20, 2018 5:26 PM - Flame: one good quote from a pc game...
Aug 20, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: the rest are buggy shit
Aug 20, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQSIT18bOvg
Aug 20, 2018 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:24 PM - migles: you are quoting a game older than you ;O; < No, he's quoting a movie that's older than him ;O;
Aug 20, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1TcnQxV4BE 
Aug 20, 2018 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Someone has game poisoning
Aug 20, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ll-o4JttQk
Aug 20, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: I want it.
Aug 20, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it looks like something from a movie lol
Aug 20, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: I've got a brand new combined harvester!
Aug 20, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Actually, it's a bicycle.
Aug 20, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: I've got a brand new bicycle.
Aug 20, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I have obtained a new paper book!!! The Color of Magic lol
Aug 20, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Colour_of_Magic Hmmm the cover I have is vastly different.
Aug 20, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also spelled it Color so I wonder how much else is changed?
Aug 20, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: It's OK but the Discworld books only start to get really good at around the 4th book (Mort).
Aug 20, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: I mean they're not bad but they seem a bit weak after reading further into the series.
Aug 20, 2018 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hospital I guard at has a pretty big shelf of "free" books lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can find more lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: LOOK AT MY SHELF https://i.imgur.com/GnzFdAc.jpg
Aug 20, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Astonishing!
Aug 20, 2018 8:05 PM - Depravo: They were all bought new. The dog-earedness is through multiple re-readings.
Aug 20, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I often wonder if one of my book shelves will collapse one day and kill me or my grandson... I would say my wife but she finds any sort of mental exorcise abhorrent lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo what action figure is that peeking up?
Aug 20, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a skeleton or something lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghost Rider?
Aug 20, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DW6ZMtD.mp4 Bruise Ree!
Aug 20, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Gtc6EoP I have never seen anything knitted I liked in my entire life... until now!
Aug 20, 2018 8:17 PM - Depravo: It's a Shulk (Xenoblade Chronicles) Amiibo.
Aug 20, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: https://nintendotoday.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/amiiboshulk.jpg
Aug 20, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BYunaBkn9Ng
Aug 20, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh neat!!! I don't know who that is but still lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:35 PM - Flame: depravo you have a Amiibo..... i always thought of you as a mans man
Aug 20, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: My secret shame.
Aug 20, 2018 8:39 PM - Flame: now go on to the street and do your shame walk naked...
Aug 20, 2018 8:39 PM - Flame: https://media.tenor.com/images/b7795b796da4711ce70de48c18cdec6e/tenor.gif
Aug 20, 2018 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:04 PM - Depravo: LOOK AT MY SHELF https://i.imgur.com/GnzFdAc.jpg < Nice shelf
Aug 20, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137338&utm_medium=BehEmail&utm_source=EMCCP-082018-RTX&cm_mmc=EMCCP-082018-RTX-_-Nvidia-_-Body-_-MSI&et_cid=44950&et_rid=76628&et_p1=&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20=
Aug 20, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you getting one of these bad boys? lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will get one like 2 tax returns from now lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, useless for me lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh man you gonna miss out when all 2 games that feature some weird ass ray tracing mode come out... lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be like 5 years before that is a "must have" feature lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt I'll even get a 2xxx card, unless a 2070 is significantly cheap at some point and I can't play new games at 1080p/60fps
Aug 20, 2018 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or if I can sell my 1070 for same price as a 2070 
Aug 20, 2018 8:46 PM - Flame: what new with a 2xxx cards?
Aug 20, 2018 8:47 PM - Flame: 8K?
Aug 20, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Real time ray tracing
Aug 20, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well pho real time ray tracing lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect when 4nm cards hit they will be able to get actual real time ray tracing "perfected"
Aug 20, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides being significantly faster Flame?
Aug 20, 2018 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not 8k, or at least 8k 60fps
Aug 20, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 4k 144fps will prolly be easy with the 2080
Aug 20, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the 2070 could probably do 4k 60fps all day no problem
Aug 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Flame: but can it do 480p 10000fps
Aug 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Flame: ???
Aug 20, 2018 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, depending on the game my 1070 could totally do that ;O;
Aug 20, 2018 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knows, maybe the 2070 will be capable of playing Crysis 
Aug 20, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: in software mode!
Aug 20, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom benchmwark mine sweeper?
Aug 20, 2018 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tGmgW67hMAM
Aug 20, 2018 10:25 PM - Kingy_: Man the RTX cards quite stupid imo
Aug 20, 2018 10:25 PM - Kingy_: the average consumer for GPUs wouldn't care about Ray Tracing at all
Aug 20, 2018 10:26 PM - Kingy_: and the cards are being priced premium, it's just not worth it
Aug 20, 2018 10:26 PM - Kingy_: I hope Navi is decent
Aug 20, 2018 10:27 PM - Kingy_: oh and it may also be only for Windows 10
Aug 20, 2018 10:27 PM - Kingy_: (ray tracing)
Aug 20, 2018 10:40 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-511
Aug 20, 2018 11:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fGcZBTyvZY
Aug 20, 2018 11:13 PM - soplaytk: anyone play tank troopers on 3ds
Aug 21, 2018 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: navi is shit and needs to die 
Aug 21, 2018 12:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho did you get the chinese clone version? 
Aug 21, 2018 12:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think those would work on my teeth, some of them are extremely close together
Aug 21, 2018 12:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: can barely get regular dental floss through them and anything thicker like a toothpick (even a thin plastic one) won't go through
Aug 21, 2018 12:37 AM - Veho: The whole point is to be able to use them on teeth that are close together.
Aug 21, 2018 12:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: i also tried one of those tiny brushes designed to go between your teeth, did not work
Aug 21, 2018 12:37 AM - LittleFlame: boy you better get some braces
Aug 21, 2018 12:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: it just bent, couldn't get it to go between my teeth
Aug 21, 2018 12:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho yeah, that's what the dentist told me when i overpaid for those tiny brushes too
Aug 21, 2018 12:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i told them my teeth are close together and that i wasn't sure it would work but they reassured me it would
Aug 21, 2018 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: LittleFlame braces were considered when i was a kid but it was decided i didn't need them
Aug 21, 2018 12:40 AM - LittleFlame: hmm
Aug 21, 2018 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: my teeth aren't perfectly aligned but they're good enough
Aug 21, 2018 12:40 AM - LittleFlame: I mean I got'em at 18 lmao
Aug 21, 2018 12:40 AM - LittleFlame: literally a day after I turnt 18
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - LittleFlame: turned
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - LittleFlame: ouch
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - LittleFlame: I dunno
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: my condolences
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - LittleFlame: well i still got them
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - VinsCool: rip
Aug 21, 2018 12:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: i bet school was fun
Aug 21, 2018 12:42 AM - LittleFlame: actually around 17-18 was when my school life turned around and became fun
Aug 21, 2018 12:43 AM - Jacklack3: hey guys
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - Jacklack3: any good switch games under 20 dollars with good customization?
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - Jacklack3: stuff like level editors are really up my fancy
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyway i have no clue if that's normal Veho but i thought oral b made good stuff
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least their electric toothbrushes are good
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, there's not much you can fuck up with an electric toothbrush
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the nozzle is clogged?
Aug 21, 2018 12:44 AM - LittleFlame: yea I got one of theirs they're nice
Aug 21, 2018 12:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: Jack, plenty of good switch games under $20 but very few with level editors
Aug 21, 2018 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: embers of mirrim is really good, celeste is good, kamiko is great, but none of those have any customization that i know of
Aug 21, 2018 12:46 AM - LittleFlame: Death Road to Canada is a lot of fun
Aug 21, 2018 12:46 AM - LittleFlame: especially with a friend
Aug 21, 2018 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: you should still check them out though
Aug 21, 2018 12:46 AM - LittleFlame: again no lvl editor
Aug 21, 2018 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: snake pass wasn't my thing but you should probably check it out if you haven't since most people seemed to like it
Aug 21, 2018 12:58 AM - Jacklack3: yeah i seen that idk if i'd like it
Aug 21, 2018 12:58 AM - Jacklack3: i'll look at the other games your mentioned though
Aug 21, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veKA1nR7VW4
Aug 21, 2018 1:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KmYzpKV.mp4
Aug 21, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cheGSnC
Aug 21, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3rVEprt
Aug 21, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kAL8XTF
Aug 21, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FsGCtmb
Aug 21, 2018 2:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l3AG9w9.jpg
Aug 21, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2018/08/20/three-men-sex-with-animals-dogs-horses-cow-goat/
Aug 21, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol farming aint easy lol
Aug 21, 2018 2:20 AM - Veho: What? Farming is dead easy!
Aug 21, 2018 2:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pDTiFkXgEE
Aug 21, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 21, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a feeling those guys where flavor injecting tho meat
Aug 21, 2018 2:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Jhr3t2U.mp4
Aug 21, 2018 2:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hxDVhh3.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 22, 2018)

Aug 21, 2018 6:04 AM - kenenthk: 2nd job time
Aug 21, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehr
Aug 21, 2018 1:46 PM - Flame: hoe hoe hoe
Aug 21, 2018 1:48 PM - Flame: merry blackjacking everyone
Aug 21, 2018 2:19 PM - Flame: Wii U best console of this gen.
Aug 21, 2018 2:20 PM - Flame: if you think either wise you a hater
Aug 21, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, but can you play 7 year old games on a 720p screen while paying full retail price on the Wii Useless? No? GG Flame, Switch is best console ;O;
Aug 21, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, Shenmue 1 & 2 release today 
Aug 21, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 21, 2018 2:59 PM - Joe88: https://www.dsogaming.com/news/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080ti-unable-to-run-shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-with-60fps-at-1080p-with-rtx-on/
Aug 21, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ I wonder if that's really because the RTX cards are awful, or if it's because Shadow of the Tomb Raider is poorly optimized
Aug 21, 2018 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, they had other huge performance killers enabled in the settings as well
Aug 21, 2018 3:08 PM - Joe88: its just nvidia gimp works doing its thing
Aug 21, 2018 3:11 PM - Joe88: nvidia has been working with the dev team for the game, they even used it in the tech demo's and even showed a trailer so it really doesnt have that excuse, in the end ray tracing is just another gimmick like physx, hairworks, ect
Aug 21, 2018 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for sure, ray tracing is retarded and will never really catch on lol
Aug 21, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://fckdrm.com/ 
Aug 21, 2018 4:33 PM - Joe88: "FCK DRM is an initiative by GOG.COM"
Aug 21, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I love the email at the bottom
Aug 21, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "[email protected]"
Aug 21, 2018 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: by the way
Aug 21, 2018 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should all go to smile.amazon.com and set EFF as the company you're supporting
Aug 21, 2018 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: they'll get a % of every purchase you make there as long as you use smile.amazon.com when you by stuff
Aug 21, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the stuff on that page is common knowledge to me but i guess many people haven't realized the downsides of drm
Aug 21, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't mind steam DRM, it's unintrusive and i don't see steam ever going away
Aug 21, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: and there are lots of benefits to steam too
Aug 21, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: but EA need to stop putting origin DRM on top of steam DRM on steam releases
Aug 21, 2018 8:41 PM - Flame: how you compare switch to Wii U tom? one is next gen the other current gen
Aug 21, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: w
Aug 21, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: precisely
Aug 21, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: wii u is way better
Aug 21, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: its a true console
Aug 21, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: while the switch is a locked down borked 2012 tablet
Aug 21, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: ok, i admit, i got the year wrong but i don't care ;O;
Aug 21, 2018 9:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0knDNL0
Aug 21, 2018 10:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gLlno9_a3o
Aug 21, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MWE9F08.jpg
Aug 21, 2018 11:56 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Eid Al-Adha @ Selamat Hari Raya Aidil Adha!
Aug 22, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wtIbKZ3eAM
Aug 22, 2018 2:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/esMzVhX
Aug 22, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho your alive!!!! 
Aug 22, 2018 2:42 AM - Veho: Of course. Just not at the same time as you, lately.
Aug 22, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah working so much 
Aug 22, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and when I'm not working I'm pretty tired lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the good news is I spend like at least 35 hours a week marching around and I'm getting in great shape again lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so in another 6 weeks or so j should in thoery be in great shape lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:46 AM - Veho: 
Aug 22, 2018 2:46 AM - Veho: Well that's something at least.
Aug 22, 2018 2:46 AM - Veho: Also, money.
Aug 22, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like even right now I just got finished with a 14 hour shift lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: money is great but my wife just spends it on bills and crap lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I make like 2K a month so that's nice lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:51 AM - Veho: Net?
Aug 22, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah after taxes is like 1600 but I had them take maxj taxes lol
Aug 22, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: there is a method to my madness lol will make my tax return awesome
Aug 22, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm will probably get like 4 or 5 thousand in taxes back next year my first year will be much lower lol
Aug 22, 2018 3:06 AM - Joe88: I fixed that android problem btw, had to update twrp


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 23, 2018)

Aug 22, 2018 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wNice Joe88! hmmm like 2 hours later lol sorry was late response
Aug 22, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if only I could fix root on this tablet such a pain I can get root with kingoroot but when I use this script to remove it and replace it with Su it goes back to stock and kingoroot kinda sorta works but I hate the bloatware it comes with
Aug 22, 2018 5:23 AM - Ericthegreat: Maybe i shouldve named my thread "Anyone working on hacking the mario party preload?"
Aug 22, 2018 5:23 AM - Ericthegreat: mod free to change it
Aug 22, 2018 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: blarrgghh lol rooting this tablet is a pain
Aug 22, 2018 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's easy as hell to root with kingoroot but switching a better root is hard.
Aug 22, 2018 7:50 AM - Localhorst86: try using magisk
Aug 22, 2018 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't figure out how to use magisk  I did see a web page that said it could root but no instructions
Aug 22, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: sudo "gibbe me root"
Aug 22, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: >>> you need root permitions to give yourself root
Aug 22, 2018 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Nice guess att and sprint finally merged now I'm getting good lte
Aug 22, 2018 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Oh wait it was t mobile for whatever reason speed test says I'm on a att tower
Aug 22, 2018 2:43 PM - migles: dinoh?
Aug 22, 2018 3:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone play that boring shenmue HD 
Aug 22, 2018 3:17 PM - T-hug: naw
Aug 22, 2018 3:18 PM - T-hug: played originals on DC
Aug 22, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own it for the DC  lol
Aug 22, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cg7AV853fbc&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 22, 2018 3:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So then no review 
Aug 22, 2018 5:09 PM - migles: DINS
Aug 22, 2018 5:36 PM - Flame: i fucked my usb charger for the wii u gamepad already
Aug 22, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: usb changer?
Aug 22, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Aug 22, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you use wiimotes you should get one of those docks that can charge gamepad + 2 wiimotes
Aug 22, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: energizer sells one
Aug 22, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it didnt work with the official extended battery, not sure why
Aug 22, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: worked fine before then
Aug 22, 2018 5:40 PM - Flame: i mean the nintendo thingy
Aug 22, 2018 5:40 PM - Flame: the one that looks like a 3DSi charger
Aug 22, 2018 5:43 PM - Flame: i must of smashed with my chairs wheel i think
Aug 22, 2018 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, thats not usb though
Aug 22, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah you can get the energizer one for around the same price
Aug 22, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it comes with the power adapter
Aug 22, 2018 5:44 PM - Flame: you got a link?
Aug 22, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i misplaced my wii u gamepad charger and couldnt find it i got one of those since i couldnt find an original one for sale nearby
Aug 22, 2018 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/Energizer-Station-Wii-U-Nintendo-6304900/dp/B00A878J5I this thing
Aug 22, 2018 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: battery life on the wiimote batteries isn't great
Aug 22, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: every single charging station for wiimotes i've seen have used AAAs internally
Aug 22, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only one that used AAs was an energizer one i got ages ago when the wii was still new
Aug 22, 2018 5:46 PM - Flame: its fucking bullshit the battery life
Aug 22, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: and batteries lasted 20+ hours, the AAA ones give like 6-7
Aug 22, 2018 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but not a huge problem if you just keep them in the dock
Aug 22, 2018 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if they run out mid game, energizer were smart enough to make the battery pack and lid separate pieces, so you can remove the battery pack and stick some non rechargeables in without looking for the original lid
Aug 22, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that also has the benefit of making the sync button accessible
Aug 22, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: the original energizer one i had, it was one piece
Aug 22, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: to sync the controllers i had to get a small flat object and open the lid just enough to press the button
Aug 22, 2018 5:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i guess it had to be like that for AAs to fit
Aug 22, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: on one of my wiimotes the packs didn't fit properly even though the wiimotes looked identical, the packs looked identical
Aug 22, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: must be really tight tolerances
Aug 22, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i can see why everyone else and even energizer nowadays go with AAAs
Aug 22, 2018 5:51 PM - Flame: do you play alot with your wii u jdbye?
Aug 22, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: but what would have been nice is a lid with a charging circuit on it that just slots in and you can use any rechargeable nimhs you want
Aug 22, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: not these days
Aug 22, 2018 5:51 PM - Depravo: By wii u you mean...?
Aug 22, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: well the charging circuit doesn't even need to be in the wiimote but it might need something to prevent the charge going into the wiimote instead of to the batteries
Aug 22, 2018 5:52 PM - Flame: depravo wut?
Aug 22, 2018 5:53 PM - Depravo: I thought you were being euphemistic.
Aug 22, 2018 5:54 PM - Flame: depravo you gonna buy that new game....._ whats its name again_?
Aug 22, 2018 5:54 PM - Devin: My friend's Wii U just came in and it's on 3.0.1U. Damn.
Aug 22, 2018 5:59 PM - Flame: you gonna hack it
Aug 22, 2018 6:00 PM - Devin: Yeppers.
Aug 22, 2018 6:16 PM - Devin: Once this huge system update decides to quit.
Aug 22, 2018 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Are there any ds emulators I can load from the browser hack forgot the name of it
Aug 22, 2018 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Or any other emulators
Aug 22, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably in RetroArch but not sure how good it is.
Aug 22, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really only use DraStic for all my DS emulation needs lol
Aug 22, 2018 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/99covz/makes_you_rethink_life/ Final Destination bloopers lol
Aug 22, 2018 7:14 PM - Flame: Wii U has DS VC
Aug 22, 2018 7:14 PM - Flame: @kenenthk
Aug 22, 2018 7:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Aug 22, 2018 7:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q6V3LtY
Aug 22, 2018 7:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Aug 22, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/nepify-your-life?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_2_layout_index_4_layout_type_twos_tile_index_1
Aug 22, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 22, 2018 10:52 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bn2wArU
Aug 22, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/08/22/military-experts-say-irans-new-fighter-jet-is-actually-a-us-plane-from-the-1970s.html
Aug 22, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Veho: I just had a kebab.
Aug 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Veho: With hot sauce.
Aug 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Veho: Remind me to never get hot sauce again.
Aug 22, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Siracha?
Aug 22, 2018 11:36 PM - Veho: Siracha is for pussies like myself. This is some homebrewed shit they make at the restaurant.
Aug 22, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Aug 22, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything hotter than like buffalo sauce (medium) is too hot for my ass lol
Aug 22, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: I normally take half that half yogurt sauce, but this time I went full retard and got pure hot sauce.
Aug 22, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sometimes you gotta try lol
Aug 22, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2018/08/kfc-releases-new-sausage-and-potato-german-twister-in-japan.html
Aug 22, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: What kind of potato is that?
Aug 22, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: That looks like a Swedish tunnbrodsrulle.
Aug 22, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am kinda confused
Aug 22, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: KFC is an American place but German and in Japan? lol
Aug 22, 2018 11:48 PM - Veho: KFC is everywhere.
Aug 22, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a bad cold lol
Aug 23, 2018 12:01 AM - Veho: Come now, it's not so bad.
Aug 23, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do enjoy a piece of Extra Crispy Chicken from them once in a while but I know it's not healthy lol
Aug 23, 2018 12:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MsVpk2f
Aug 23, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stripper Lego's?
Aug 23, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/srxRHh9
Aug 23, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hYrtgNm
Aug 23, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z3j2ajd
Aug 23, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qvbo9DD.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Y28lEtV.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=KlcJs3ogHoE
Aug 23, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BMXbPyY
Aug 23, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/o789pAn.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RvpTKjm
Aug 23, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Stw3hFg.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2LcLnGK.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IwpooN3.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bpJC89v.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QeJfF2W.jpg
Aug 23, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't have a conversation by just posting links 
Aug 23, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's called a shout box, start shouting. 
Aug 23, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 23, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: those where high quality links! lol
Aug 23, 2018 2:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then let's seem some high quality shouts 
Aug 23, 2018 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hppZa0cYJvk
Aug 23, 2018 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This game is BORING! 
Aug 23, 2018 2:48 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W-s6yHlbtA
Aug 23, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shenmue was OK at launch but game design has made huge leaps since 1999 lol
Aug 23, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it was ahead of it's time but not 20 years ahead
Aug 23, 2018 3:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It was boring in 1999 and boring now 
Aug 23, 2018 3:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only fun is the arcade games, Space Harrier and Hang on which are also in Yakuza 6 with more games like Outrun, puyo Puyo and Virtua Fighter V Final Showdown 
Aug 23, 2018 3:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Along with a equally compelling game but with more fun to be had.


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 24, 2018)

Aug 23, 2018 4:56 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/phLTwdb
Aug 23, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0AHjiSN
Aug 23, 2018 10:49 AM - Duo8: ~~~~~~~~~~
Aug 23, 2018 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol veho
Aug 23, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are pretty good
Aug 23, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: still some of those chinese mistranslations are unbeatable
Aug 23, 2018 3:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: Can we trade game keys on temp?
Aug 23, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you mean like product keys for Steam and such, yeah
Aug 23, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your alive!!!
Aug 23, 2018 3:49 PM - Flame: looks like it...... 
Aug 23, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im at work no one will let me do cavity searches
Aug 23, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Aug 23, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp looks like we will have to pay another month on Toms life insurance. Lol
Aug 23, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: what was the deal again?.... oh yes.. you take the life insurance money... i take the wife to be.
Aug 23, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 23, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Aug 23, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: who gets the game collection again?
Aug 23, 2018 3:59 PM - Flame: split down the middle?
Aug 23, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its all like d pc lol
Aug 23, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old pc even lol
Aug 23, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: the d is silent
Aug 23, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom hatez loud D lol
Aug 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My pho e is leet speak on me
Aug 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone
Aug 23, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your alive!!! < Fucking super busy the last few weeks lol
Aug 23, 2018 5:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Was tom righting another review for gbatemp 
Aug 23, 2018 5:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wish he did more 
Aug 23, 2018 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I have real life things that have been keeping me extra busy. I'm supposed to have 2 reviews up right now actually, but been too busy to finish writing them and putting them up 
Aug 23, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to find time to do both this week, but so little time and so much extra stuff currently
Aug 23, 2018 6:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What games? 
Aug 23, 2018 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: La Mulana 2 and an indie horror game called Narcosis. Both quite good, which is fairly surprising in regards to the indie horror game. Usually they're all shit
Aug 23, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol is fine i write review 'game is good go buy now' lol
Aug 23, 2018 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, do a GBATEMP review 
Aug 23, 2018 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Quick. last game you played?
Aug 23, 2018 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Better not be shenmue hd)
Aug 23, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black ops 1 last night lol
Aug 23, 2018 7:06 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/VDSXFXY
Aug 23, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 23, 2018 7:24 PM - Localhorst86: i can fap to this
Aug 23, 2018 7:52 PM - VinsCool: A landwhale trying to get back into her natural habitat lol
Aug 23, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: joe she is hot
Aug 23, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles she would toss your salad then eat all your food  lol
Aug 23, 2018 8:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then do review of black ops 1 
Aug 23, 2018 8:31 PM - Flame: he did do a review.....not normal civilians can see it you need to be special force to see that review
Aug 23, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: psio jokes on her, i dont have food :c
Aug 23, 2018 9:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bJV1ghZ
Aug 23, 2018 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinner Veho? Lol
Aug 23, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sp5vWL2
Aug 23, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No dinner for the gator lol
Aug 23, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0AHjiSN
Aug 23, 2018 10:29 PM - Veho: "Fuck off you thieving handbag, catch your own fish."
Aug 23, 2018 10:30 PM - mthrnite: gators gonna gate
Aug 23, 2018 10:31 PM - mthrnite: that snek tho, jesus
Aug 23, 2018 10:32 PM - Veho: Hey mthrnite  
Aug 23, 2018 10:35 PM - mthrnite: wazzap
Aug 23, 2018 10:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 23, 2018 10:37 PM - mthrnite: 
Aug 23, 2018 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, these dark names with dark theme is hard on my eyes to see 
Aug 23, 2018 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought there was invisible people making messages
Aug 23, 2018 10:38 PM - mthrnite: maybe you should get your monitor de-gothed
Aug 23, 2018 10:40 PM - mthrnite: 
Aug 23, 2018 10:42 PM - Veho: See if your monitor has a de-Goth button.
Aug 23, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yV78746
Aug 24, 2018 12:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What.... the.... heck....
Aug 24, 2018 12:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does that mean 
Aug 24, 2018 12:15 AM - Veho: It's a pun on "de-Gauss".
Aug 24, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only like 30 more minutes then i can get home 
Aug 24, 2018 12:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5DYiFao
Aug 24, 2018 1:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Again....
Aug 24, 2018 1:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What does it mean 
Aug 24, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degaussing
Aug 24, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: Kids these days  
Aug 24, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayy I am home 
Aug 24, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H6f4bGV
Aug 24, 2018 1:34 AM - Veho: How long is your commute?
Aug 24, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally like 10 minutes lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but got stuck behind someone doing like 35 miles an hour in a 45 miles an hour road that normally people do like 50-55 on
Aug 24, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l6TjYdO
Aug 24, 2018 1:44 AM - Veho: Pickledicks.
Aug 24, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lh0264m
Aug 24, 2018 1:46 AM - Veho: Every few months or so I start entertaining the idea of buying an electric scooter to haul my ass to work, then give up on it after a week or so.
Aug 24, 2018 1:47 AM - Veho: And the time of month is now.
Aug 24, 2018 1:53 AM - Veho: But I've come to the conclusion that I just couldn't stand... um, standing on that thing for half an hour and staring into space.
Aug 24, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I told you invest in one of those electric cars and do the Uber thing 
Aug 24, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You will make a fortune!
Aug 24, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: Yeah, after the first million miles it really starts paying off.
Aug 24, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wired.co.uk/article/electric-car-sales-china-vs-tesla
Aug 24, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the hospital I work at has several free charging stations, I am considering investing in an electric car...
Aug 24, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would just charge it at work and never at home lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:56 AM - Veho: Charging is not the problem, the initial investment is the problem.
Aug 24, 2018 1:58 AM - Veho: How much would an electric car cost?
Aug 24, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 30 grand lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but gas is so expensive these days.
Aug 24, 2018 2:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yXEJCOs.jpg
Aug 24, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.carmax.com/cars/electric-vehicles Well if I go used it looks like I can get one with like 40K miles on it for like 10,000 dollars lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:04 AM - Veho: Gas costs twice as much in Europe.
Aug 24, 2018 2:04 AM - Veho: But then again the average commute is like one third of the American average, so...
Aug 24, 2018 2:04 AM - Veho: 
Aug 24, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol see an electric car would be super awesome for you, short commute higher gas prices win win lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:08 AM - Veho: I take the tram to work, I spend between 50 cents and a dollad per day to get to work and back.
Aug 24, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.carmax.com/car/15804223 126 miles to the gallon lol I think my car gets like 30 miles to the gallon lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think a gallon of gas for that would last me like a month for my job lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3cPpyUr.jpg
Aug 24, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DPSNOtI.mp4 Room service at this hotel is fantastic... lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:50 AM - Veho: Yes, really very prompt. Usually the laundry service waits until I take my clothes off before they wash them, but these guys don't waste a second.
Aug 24, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/report-xbox-all-access-to-offer-free-hardware-with-two-year-agreement/?amp=1 would that be a good price for a one x?
Aug 24, 2018 2:55 AM - Veho: Two year $35/month contract?
Aug 24, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe if that deal is going on this Christmas might try for that lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe
Aug 24, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but it's 35 for the gold and Microsofts like Netflix for games thing and the machine
Aug 24, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so I guess I wouldn't need to buy games? lol
Aug 24, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yV8qteb_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium This is my Tom has been so busy lol
Aug 24, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: why lol
Aug 24, 2018 3:10 AM - Veho: Tom Tits refers to Tom Bombadildo's moobs.
Aug 24, 2018 3:11 AM - Veho: SO HOW BOUT THAT ZONGSHAN SUBOR, EH?
Aug 24, 2018 3:17 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvDflqxCcBw
Aug 24, 2018 3:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to find a egg cutting tool 
Aug 24, 2018 3:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Helps when making potato salad, cutting with a knife is both dangerous and difficult 
Aug 24, 2018 3:58 AM - Veho: This thing: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41WUlyXb5QL._SX425_.jpg ?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 25, 2018)

Aug 24, 2018 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, easy egg cutter 
Aug 24, 2018 4:04 AM - Joe88: seems like a waste of money
Aug 24, 2018 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only if they didn't do one at a time though. 
Aug 24, 2018 4:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Of course it is, one egg at a time, probably cost over $10, it should be less than $2 
Aug 24, 2018 4:16 AM - Veho: LEGO has released a Voltron set.
Aug 24, 2018 4:16 AM - Veho: https://sh-s7-live-s.legocdn.com/is/image/LEGO/21311?$PDPDefault$
Aug 24, 2018 4:16 AM - Veho: LEGO Voltron.
Aug 24, 2018 4:17 AM - Veho: My childhood just experienced a boner.
Aug 24, 2018 4:17 AM - Veho: If it didn't cost as much as it does, I'd buy it.
Aug 24, 2018 4:20 AM - Veho: PR, I found a car I want!  https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45292028
Aug 24, 2018 4:20 AM - Veho: 
Aug 24, 2018 4:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lego my Eggo 
Aug 24, 2018 4:31 AM - Veho: Protip: if you need a large number of eggs for, say, potato salad, get a long egg instead: https://img.providr.com/all-images/long-eggs0.jpg
Aug 24, 2018 4:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay, even i know chickens don't lay eggs like that 
Aug 24, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEZ74QEWxRs
Aug 24, 2018 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You just proved my point, chickens don't lay eggs like that 
Aug 24, 2018 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I guess I should thank you cause I never knew this 
Aug 24, 2018 5:00 AM - Veho: I am a neverending source of inconsequential trivia.
Aug 24, 2018 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Poon
Aug 24, 2018 6:10 AM - kenenthk: When I saw the call of Cthulhu title I thought it was call of duty dlc
Aug 24, 2018 6:16 AM - T-hug: lol
Aug 24, 2018 6:16 AM - T-hug: thats pretty funny
Aug 24, 2018 7:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sounds like a bad idea for a nature show 
Aug 24, 2018 7:25 AM - Veho: My Firefox Quantum started giving weird cross-domain resource errors, it's refusing to load .js scripts from pretty much anything, and half the websites are fucked, including GBAtemp.
Aug 24, 2018 7:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4PLdV45.jpg
Aug 24, 2018 7:51 AM - Veho: Fucking annoying.
Aug 24, 2018 8:03 AM - Localhorst86: you has been hax0red
Aug 24, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: WOW
Aug 24, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: just received a call
Aug 24, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: my ps3 after 2 years being dead, was successfully repaired
Aug 24, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: this ps3 died on me after playing 5 minutes of destiny lol
Aug 24, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: i sent it to a repair shop for reball, they told me they tried several times but the console wouldn't work
Aug 24, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: so, i sent it to another shop in the other side of the country, the post office throwed it, the box arrived in pieces, the console did suffered damage
Aug 24, 2018 11:43 AM - migles: well, this other store is owned by a moron, after the package arrived in a bad state, i told them to open it up and see what they can do with the console, the guy ignored my messages and in the calls was very hard to deal with, the console waited in the store still in the box for 1 year until i went to the store to pick it up
Aug 24, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: i went to the store like 1-2 months ago... i talked with the guy and told him to repair the console, the damage apparently was minimal.. (he assured me in the calls the console was in pieces <.< ))
Aug 24, 2018 11:46 AM - migles: i called him 1 week after i was in the store, to know if the console was repaired, the guy played dumb... apparently he was full of work and forgot about my console
Aug 24, 2018 11:47 AM - migles: BTW while i was in the store i asked him if i needed to sign anything or pay in advance for him to repair the console (trying to make it easier for him)
Aug 24, 2018 11:47 AM - migles: or if he needed any info or somehting
Aug 24, 2018 11:47 AM - migles: he scold me off and told me he would call me back
Aug 24, 2018 11:48 AM - migles: never did
Aug 24, 2018 11:48 AM - migles: so every week i had been calling him, in the 3rd call he goes like "give me your name, address and phone number to make a repair document"
Aug 24, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: i was like "yeah when i was there in the store i asked if you needed any info on me, you told me all its good, and now you ask me for this stuff"
Aug 24, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: hes answer: "in that day, i was full of work, i was alone in the store and there were plenty of costumers, i didnt had time"
Aug 24, 2018 11:50 AM - migles: but well, today i got the surprise call and the console is repaired and fully working
Aug 24, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: so next weak i will go to the store again, and get it, i asked if the guy replaced the mobo, he said no, just reballed
Aug 24, 2018 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will it continue to work? Tune in next week for Reballing the Console Z!!!
Aug 24, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: lel
Aug 24, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: i am really surprised that they reballed the console
Aug 24, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: the console was left in the store for a year
Aug 24, 2018 12:56 PM - migles: i didnt get it sooner because i lost interest in the playstation stuff, its a big trip, and money
Aug 24, 2018 12:56 PM - migles: i was almost to reply in one of the calls to the dude "fuck it, you can have it for free"
Aug 24, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: but heh
Aug 24, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: i dont know what to do with it now
Aug 24, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: i might try to sell it
Aug 24, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: or there are ps3 games i totally should play?
Aug 24, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know to be honest, my PS3 sits and collects dust and pretty much always has
Aug 24, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played the HD God of War collection that was cool and Katamari games and After Burner Climax and those like dirt bike games I forgot what they are called
Aug 24, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I did like Diablo III and Borderlands on the PS3 but the PC versions are still better (I was just impressed at how well they played)
Aug 24, 2018 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to think of more PS3 games I played, I am sure I played a lot more than that but legit I can't remember them... unmemorable lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: thats the thing, most games are on pc, and i preefer the pc
Aug 24, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: well, i never actually played the metal geat games
Aug 24, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: *metal gear
Aug 24, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: so i can start with that
Aug 24, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: i only finished uncharted 1
Aug 24, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: always wanted to try thoose jack and daxter games, daxter for psp was one of my favorites
Aug 24, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: i actually have stuff to play
Aug 24, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: but heh, i am older, i dont feeel motivated to play thoose games anymore xD
Aug 24, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really thought the PS3 was like awesome if you had a BC version... but now PC emulation of the PS1 and PS2 is pretty complete and better that leaves the PS3's own weak library and (weak if you own a PC)
Aug 24, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: i tried the gamecube metal gear
Aug 24, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: damn, too much trial and error, i am stuck in the first mission lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: yeah the ps3 i have is the software BC one
Aug 24, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have like 2 Metal Gear games for the PS2 (actual copies)
Aug 24, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: i played some ps2 games in it, worked most of the times fine
Aug 24, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: but one of my favorite ps2 games, burnout 3, it works at a very bad framerate :c
Aug 24, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: i have a legit copy of that one
Aug 24, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should play the hmmm I can't remember the name but they have like 4-5 games on the PS3
Aug 24, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where you race but offroad lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MotorStorm
Aug 24, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: hooo
Aug 24, 2018 1:15 PM - migles: i tried the first motorstorm
Aug 24, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.videogamer.com/reviews/motorstorm-pacific-rift-review
Aug 24, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: was bored lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: its not my kind of game
Aug 24, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: when iwas a kid i loved car games, but nowadays, they seem really boring to me
Aug 24, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: i might try diablo 3
Aug 24, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: is it online?
Aug 24, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: hmm, i am not sure if i deleted the ps3 games i had lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: funny i had given up in that ps3, so i deleted my isos
Aug 24, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: i am not sure if i really deleted them, or still in my external drive, i hope i didn't delete them, it takes me a day to download 25GB lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: sometimes 2 days
Aug 24, 2018 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah might be difficult to find them these days? Not sure lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: and with the recent events of iso sites being taked down :c it will be hard to find places to download ps3 games
Aug 24, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: specially because they are huge games
Aug 24, 2018 1:34 PM - migles: people dont keep them in seeding because they are huge and need the space
Aug 24, 2018 1:35 PM - migles: and websites dont host them because bandwith, and sites like mega has them split in 100 parts and usually there is half of the parts deleted because they where not downloaded for a long time
Aug 24, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZqfG0EYXsg
Aug 24, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I found the PS3 just a pain all the way around
Aug 24, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When it was legit, the constant updates pissed me off and they took forever, then when it was hacked that also was a pain in the ass... Just wasn't a great console in my opinion. *Still leaps and bounds better than the Wii-U in all those aspects
Aug 24, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: omg
Aug 24, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: 12 hours of a can spinning?
Aug 24, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: yeah the ps3 wifi board sucks ass, you fucking need to be connected to ethernet
Aug 24, 2018 1:38 PM - migles: you might be better with a powerline or router repeater connected to the ps3 via ethernet than using its wireless board
Aug 24, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbhbvOpOSVE
Aug 24, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: :C
Aug 24, 2018 1:40 PM - migles: i hate thoose videos
Aug 24, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: it keeps me remembering that where i live sucks and there are no pawn\thrift stores
Aug 24, 2018 1:41 PM - migles: cex is the only thing :c
Aug 24, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn that sucks man
Aug 24, 2018 1:42 PM - migles: ok i have to go, cya later
Aug 24, 2018 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Huge like after market here like thrift stores and old game stores and stuff
Aug 24, 2018 2:09 PM - Joe88: Seems pretty much every person is making attack videos on the new nvidia series
Aug 24, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nkPG3Wn
Aug 24, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe why?
Aug 24, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: did they reveal some new info?
Aug 24, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: IMO it's about time they made a new series
Aug 24, 2018 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the best GPUs on the market can't do high refresh rate 4k
Aug 24, 2018 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: which might not be such a big deal but it's holding back VR from becoming great
Aug 24, 2018 2:27 PM - Joe88: Bascially nvidia is using a lot of marketing bs to try and hype the cards
Aug 24, 2018 2:28 PM - Joe88: like charts that make it seem the 2070 is twice as powerful as the Titan Xp
Aug 24, 2018 2:31 PM - Joe88: They are not showing game benchmarks like they have done in the past, and then leaked a 2080ti running the new tomb raider game at 1080p with RTX on was getting 40 fps
Aug 24, 2018 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ For that, supposedly the devs said the video was of an "early implementation" of ray tracing and the final release is supposedly going to be "better" lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/tombraider/status/1031943069292277761?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1031943069292277761
Aug 24, 2018 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's going to get better with a "post launch update" 
Aug 24, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uncle Ray Ray has a game for you! lol
Aug 24, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YepDMt8EOTE
Aug 24, 2018 2:46 PM - Joe88: I also want to know the thermals and power consumption because it seems like they took a step backwards on that
Aug 24, 2018 2:48 PM - Joe88: They were touting the single 8 pin for the 1080 during their last confrence now we see every cards has two 8 pins and no blower cooler in sight
Aug 24, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I believe ray tracing is the future of graphics but it's gonna take like 1 or 2 more gens before it's "good"
Aug 24, 2018 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: can still get the blowers you just have to buy the reference GPU
Aug 24, 2018 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: twice as powerful i can believe
Aug 24, 2018 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if that is the case then the 2080 is going to be OP
Aug 24, 2018 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is bad news for people who aren't upgrading for a while, new games will be made with those in mind and be poorly optimized (even more so than they are already)
Aug 24, 2018 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm holding on to my 970
Aug 24, 2018 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: but next gen after 20xx i may upgrade it
Aug 24, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i won't upgrade until i actually need to to be able to run the games i want to play well
Aug 24, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and by "well" i mean 40fps+
Aug 24, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause i'm used to games running at 40fps
Aug 24, 2018 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it looks fairly smooth as long as it's consistent
Aug 24, 2018 3:45 PM - Joe88: No they got rid of the blower cooler on refrence this year
Aug 24, 2018 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit
Aug 24, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.staples.com/lenovo-ideapad-330s-81fb0027us-15-6-laptop-computer-amd-ryzen-7-1tb-hdd-8gb-ddr4-windows-10-home/product_24328363
Aug 24, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ That's a pretty ok price
Aug 24, 2018 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: thinking about getting it for work lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew 1336x768
Aug 24, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but just think games won't have to render super HD lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: plus what I'd be using it for would be documents mostly lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, don't you know you need 4k for documents??
Aug 24, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amateur ;O;
Aug 24, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have you seen this Psi?https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95/releases <
Aug 24, 2018 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can "install" Windows 95 on your PC now ;O;
Aug 24, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need something to keep track of schedules and store like 800 reports, I probably will end up doing some spread sheet so I can do some charts the boss loves charts lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I was reading about that yesterday lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: does it do 3D acceleration?
Aug 24, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Glide3D wrapper or something lol
Aug 24, 2018 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea lol
Aug 24, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems like you'd be better off using a VM than this for games I guess lol
Aug 24, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a VM?
Aug 24, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: ew, javascript
Aug 24, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's pretty gross lol
Aug 24, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: you're gross ;O;
Aug 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: omg
Aug 24, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: this is really weird...
Aug 24, 2018 6:00 PM - Flame: more weird then you?
Aug 24, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/4h8JFG7
Aug 24, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: wheres the other 300 gb from my hdd
Aug 24, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: i always have hidden files and operating files showing in the desktop
Aug 24, 2018 6:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Mylq4rN.mp4
Aug 24, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/R50o6IE.jpg
Aug 24, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: are thoose watch men?
Aug 24, 2018 7:12 PM - Depravo: Today I made my sensible bike even more sensible with the addition of pannier bags.
Aug 24, 2018 7:28 PM - Veho: Nice.
Aug 24, 2018 7:30 PM - Flame: NERD!
Aug 24, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: But a nerd with a practical way of lugging stuff on his bike.
Aug 24, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: Exactly. No longer need a backpack to buy gin.
Aug 24, 2018 7:36 PM - DinohScene: Sounds like fun on a bun
Aug 24, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Convenience in a... benience?
Aug 24, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whoa too many 3+ syllable words!!! lol
Aug 24, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Fyxation-Leather-Bicycle-Carrier-Brown/dp/B00HSFK2EY
Aug 24, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like that would be the perfect gift for Depravo lol
Aug 24, 2018 8:25 PM - Depravo: Only carries one bottle tho.
Aug 24, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use like 4 of them? lol
Aug 24, 2018 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make your bike look like an old WW1 bomber lol
Aug 24, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/9ph5wUJ
Aug 24, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox13memphis.com/top-stories/man-admits-to-having-sex-with-corpse-at-memphis-hospital-police-say/819054957
Aug 24, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital Security Guard lol
Aug 24, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: yuck
Aug 24, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't understand necrophilia
Aug 24, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: just get one of those fuckable chairs they sell on amazon that has a dildo on it
Aug 24, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: or the fleshlight variant of that that
Aug 24, 2018 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: same thing
Aug 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNY4DFhf6xM
Aug 24, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i wonder what they're measuring
Aug 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Veho: Prostate size, of course.
Aug 24, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1qIizx6
Aug 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho probably "Do not exceed 16 inches in your butt!" lol
Aug 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Veho: "Make sure whatever you're sticking in your butt has a flared bottom."
Aug 24, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i thought they were supposed to have flared tops
Aug 24, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i must be going to the wrong websites
Aug 24, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 24, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: no joke there is a flared horse cock dildo
Aug 24, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure what human can take that
Aug 24, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the goatse guy
Aug 24, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, maybe that's how he became the goatse guy
Aug 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol radioactive horse penis
Aug 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also he doesn't shoot web.... lol
Aug 24, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you go Horse Man you can no longer walk.
Aug 24, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Horse Man VS Wonder Woman she tried to do her spin change thing it didn't go well
Aug 24, 2018 9:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BoKUxeK.mp4
Aug 24, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats spin change
Aug 24, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: that has to be staged
Aug 24, 2018 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: that pokeball doesn't look heavy enough to do that
Aug 24, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: see in the rest of the video it barely makes them move at all
Aug 24, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: but pretty cool
Aug 24, 2018 10:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hDvAHfn.jpg
Aug 24, 2018 11:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8Algzt2.mp4
Aug 24, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh lord... the company I work for is the same one that employed that Necro guy... 
Aug 24, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox13memphis.com/top-stories/man-admits-to-having-sex-with-corpse-at-memphis-hospital-police-say/819054957 So disgusting
Aug 24, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho they thought she said shakes for dinner not snakes 
Aug 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: PICKLEDICK
Aug 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VPUNDr0
Aug 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Veho: Sheiks for dinner.
Aug 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shieks alive!
Aug 24, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: Sheiks. Why did it have to be sheiks?
Aug 24, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol now that would be a funny meme thing
Aug 25, 2018 12:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qjmFvdX.jpg
Aug 25, 2018 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: gg microsoft
Aug 25, 2018 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: you realized that that's a problem and instead of fixing it at the source you coded in a message for it
Aug 25, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zzlMNQG.png
Aug 25, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 25, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNY4DFhf6xM
Aug 25, 2018 1:04 AM - Sinon: https://nintendoeverything.com/xenoblade-chronicles-xs-elma-revealed-for-xenoblade-chronicles-2/
Aug 25, 2018 1:05 AM - Sinon: Elma from Xenoblade X will appear in Xenoblade 2
Aug 25, 2018 1:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qRyFp1i.mp4
Aug 25, 2018 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 25, 2018 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: @Sinon https://gbatemp.net/posts/8236641/ 
Aug 25, 2018 1:25 AM - Veho: "Character from [game] will appear in the sequel." Shocking.
Aug 25, 2018 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho profile picture is shocking 
Aug 25, 2018 2:04 AM - Veho: I find it soothing.
Aug 25, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing is more shocking than the shocker
Aug 25, 2018 2:18 AM - Veho: Except maybe the Spocker.
Aug 25, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 25, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted to try the show stopper lol
Aug 25, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ≤----- watching Constantine such an underrated movie
Aug 25, 2018 2:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/35NUUva.mp4
Aug 25, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/gifsUL/To6t7Cz
Aug 25, 2018 3:25 AM - Veho: D:


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 26, 2018)

Aug 25, 2018 4:21 AM - Veho: http://fortune.com/2018/07/31/canada-dry-ginger-lawsuit/
Aug 25, 2018 4:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p53zRjNcXi8 
Aug 25, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Aug 25, 2018 12:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi you seen the constantine tv show? pretty great
Aug 25, 2018 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: its funny, one of moms cats likes the smell of feet
Aug 25, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol love the tv show too
Aug 25, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: I didn't watch the movie because I heard it would spoil the show but then they never continued the show
Aug 25, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still hoping...
Aug 25, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: It rivals supernatural, they're very similar shows with a very similar model
Aug 25, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: But in some ways is better
Aug 25, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The movie is definitely different but i enjoyed it
Aug 25, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: tom?
Aug 25, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is no Tom only Zool lol
Aug 25, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zule?
Aug 25, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: well he still comes to the shoutbox right?
Aug 25, 2018 10:07 PM - migles: neede to ask him stuff
Aug 25, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: Ask Ken instead.
Aug 25, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: You may not get the answers you are looking for but he'll appreciate the attention.
Aug 25, 2018 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 25, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo
Aug 25, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its raining inside. The 29 million dollar hospital but uts brand new so they are fixing it lol
Aug 25, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone post a meme! Lol
Aug 25, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0ZG2j8K.jpg
Aug 26, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VaPDCoE.gif
Aug 26, 2018 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/this-year-is-burning-with-the-passion-of-crossover-content-in-gaming-what-do-you-think.516101/
Aug 26, 2018 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 26, 2018 1:26 AM - kenenthk: Fags
Aug 26, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk your support of cigarettes is legendary! lol
Aug 26, 2018 1:37 AM - kenenthk: I supprt eFags
Aug 26, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 26, 2018 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, are you Psychic or just like earthbound enough to name yourself psionic 
Aug 26, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Psychic lol but only when it doesn't matter
Aug 26, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The sight it is annoying lol
Aug 26, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKBIOtUL6P4
Aug 26, 2018 2:38 AM - kenenthk: I'm buying my caddy next week
Aug 26, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you gonna name it "The Caddy Shack, come get your snack!"
Aug 26, 2018 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Black girls only
Aug 26, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 26, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BGO 69 should be your custom plate lol
Aug 26, 2018 2:53 AM - kenenthk: G2G4PSY
Aug 26, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you wish 
Aug 26, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDrPPWN3RKw


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 27, 2018)

Aug 26, 2018 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Well got the caddy home
Aug 26, 2018 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qO1brxn1rNs
Aug 26, 2018 11:51 AM - Flame: wow psio i just saw your current image, you look good!
Aug 26, 2018 11:52 AM - Flame: how psio looks now : https://image.ibb.co/cQfohp/S4n_DTqjl_400x400.jpg
Aug 26, 2018 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 26, 2018 12:06 PM - migles: whats his current image?
Aug 26, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/umih2ne.jpg
Aug 26, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0rWhWYs
Aug 26, 2018 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Aug 26, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: i am kite enjoying diablo 3 lol
Aug 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VdixJ9b.mp4
Aug 26, 2018 4:02 PM - Veho: Pick a number.
Aug 26, 2018 4:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 7
Aug 26, 2018 4:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did i win 
Aug 26, 2018 4:22 PM - Depravo: I'm a clever boy!
Aug 26, 2018 4:22 PM - Depravo: I just installed Lineage OS on an old tablet.
Aug 26, 2018 4:22 PM - Depravo: And I didn't brick it or anything.
Aug 26, 2018 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm aren't you over 18
Aug 26, 2018 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't be a boy, you're a man now son. 
Aug 26, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I  jealus lol
Aug 26, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/HeartfeltImaginaryBubblefish
Aug 26, 2018 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4dHjb_gyT0
Aug 26, 2018 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Hl3rwKz.jpg
Aug 26, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pJQFQUL.jpg
Aug 26, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cF9qgDA.jpg+
Aug 26, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AuUh9GJSyIY?t=71
Aug 26, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Lhqrza6ylg
Aug 26, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RNp2xBv.jpg
Aug 26, 2018 6:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eZy7CaP
Aug 26, 2018 7:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oT4sKvW
Aug 26, 2018 7:49 PM - Depravo: The gun looks like a prop.
Aug 26, 2018 8:35 PM - Veho: But the bayonet is the real deal.
Aug 26, 2018 8:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kGJbilr
Aug 26, 2018 8:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You two, with the colored names, played any games lately? 
Aug 26, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Technically black isn't a colour.
Aug 26, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: But of course we've played games lately. It's a video game forum. It's what we do.
Aug 26, 2018 9:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What games have you last played?
Aug 26, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: Playing Tales of Xillia 2 at the moment.
Aug 26, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: Saints Row 3 before that, MGS 2 before that.
Aug 26, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: I'm going through my PS3 backlog.
Aug 26, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Metal gear solid 2? Ah good times. Those memes 
Aug 26, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or was it another one that had some guy talking about memes
Aug 26, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I forget which one but it had raiden in it 
Aug 26, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: It was this one. And it was fucking dull.
Aug 26, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: Like really, really boring. No fun at all. It was a chore to play.
Aug 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Metal gear isn't supposed to be fun, is suppose to be a game of patience 
Aug 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And story telling
Aug 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Depravo: I'm genuinely perplexed how I could have thought it so good when it was new.
Aug 26, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a rpg where you only play with one player
Aug 26, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Let's see, sequel to the many people's number one game on playstation 1
Aug 26, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: With the only rival at the time Final Fantasy 7 
Aug 26, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Anyway, then I played SR3 and had more fun in the first ten minutes than I did in the whole of MGS2.
Aug 26, 2018 9:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just don't pick european extreme, that is ridiculously hard 
Aug 26, 2018 9:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't even noticed that before playing it on ps2, but it was there on ps3
Aug 26, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: I played it on normal, completed it then uninstalled it. Never to be played again.
Aug 26, 2018 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 26, 2018 9:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess you don't have any modern games to play now huh? 
Aug 26, 2018 9:14 PM - Depravo: I have a PS4 backlog too.
Aug 26, 2018 9:15 PM - Depravo: I haven't bought a single game this year trying to work through it.
Aug 26, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: And it's looking like 1 year isn't going to be enough.
Aug 26, 2018 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still waiting for mega man 11 
Aug 26, 2018 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm stuck trying to do this x challenge in Mega man X Legacy collection. It's hard 
Aug 26, 2018 9:20 PM - Depravo: Modern isn't all it's cracked up to be. And besides, I wouldn't consider PS3 games to be 'retro' just yet.
Aug 26, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: ps3 retro, damn i am old
Aug 26, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: back in my day last gen was just last gen, not retro
Aug 26, 2018 9:21 PM - Depravo: The Xillia games are brilliant. In my top 10 JRPGs and I only played them for the first time this year.
Aug 26, 2018 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 26, 2018 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still waiting for Tales of vesperia for switch 
Aug 26, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Though I never finished tales of the abyss on the 3DS
Aug 26, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: I have that one for PS4.
Aug 26, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CZTe6ebzsM
Aug 26, 2018 10:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, it's sunday. Don't you have better things to do than post youtube links in this box 
Aug 26, 2018 11:05 PM - Depravo: It's now monday.
Aug 26, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nien
Aug 26, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work in like 12 hours but I will be working like 14 hours lol
Aug 26, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then glorious 2 days off 
Aug 26, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although honestly if I had my way I would work like 4-5 14 hour days a week. I enjoy my work that much lol
Aug 26, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even when they call me a Nazi lol
Aug 26, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NEIN NEIN NEIN!!!! lol
Aug 26, 2018 11:08 PM - Depravo: No work for me tomorrow (technically today).
Aug 26, 2018 11:21 PM - lcie nimbus: Anybodu know where i could get an artist to make me a cover without commisioning ?
Aug 26, 2018 11:21 PM - lcie nimbus: In exchange for some serious exposure/advertising ?
Aug 26, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: Nowhere. Professional artists don't work for free.
Aug 26, 2018 11:24 PM - Depravo: You would insult them with the 'free advertising' spiel.
Aug 26, 2018 11:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Would it be a compliment if you traded a game? 
Aug 27, 2018 12:40 AM - Ericthegreat: Icie go on fiver or freelancer not free but cheap
Aug 27, 2018 12:40 AM - Ericthegreat: Also might be bad quality
Aug 27, 2018 12:44 AM - VinsCool: I make music for free, but then it's very bad lol
Aug 27, 2018 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look like the free agents of a sports game 
Aug 27, 2018 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: (They are free but not good) HMMMMM 
Aug 27, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool it's way better than my music AKA farts lol
Aug 27, 2018 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just saw a ad for black desert remastered right above the shoutbox 
Aug 27, 2018 1:10 AM - VinsCool: Lmao psi
Aug 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You shouldn't listen to that if it's not good.
Aug 27, 2018 1:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I listen to the sound test in video games 
Aug 27, 2018 1:22 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/4CbNygf
Aug 27, 2018 1:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 27, 2018 1:58 AM - Ericthegreat: That's cool
Aug 27, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/JpwQCEr


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 28, 2018)

Aug 27, 2018 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: how the hell did the cat get there
Aug 27, 2018 4:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: it must be half monkey
Aug 27, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the fire dude put him up to it 
Aug 27, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dCKeKwt_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 27, 2018 5:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fire is a game on game and watch gallery 
Aug 27, 2018 7:08 AM - Veho: That game has been viewed askance since 9/11.
Aug 27, 2018 10:57 AM - Localhorst86: that picture just gave me nightmares
Aug 27, 2018 10:57 AM - Localhorst86: and it's the middle of the day
Aug 27, 2018 12:52 PM - puss2puss: helll0 Tempers and Temperresss 
Aug 27, 2018 3:19 PM - Depravo: Just 'tempers. We're all equal here.
Aug 27, 2018 4:10 PM - Coto: you heard the man
Aug 27, 2018 4:10 PM - Coto: ;-)
Aug 27, 2018 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: we are not equals 
Aug 27, 2018 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't have higher level than me, yet somehow you out rank me.
Aug 27, 2018 4:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What part of that is equal
Aug 27, 2018 4:45 PM - Depravo: Quality, not quantity.
Aug 27, 2018 4:57 PM - Coto: i ain't outrank anyone nor I have the right to do so
Aug 27, 2018 4:57 PM - Coto: whoever claims to be better than the other is indeed an inferior being
Aug 27, 2018 4:59 PM - Coto: except in the social aspects, where hierarchy takes place (such as here, a forum lead by rules), where there is specific people assigned to take a role so everything keeps sane lol
Aug 27, 2018 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Rank is not about being better, it's a role. That's all. You just held to higher standard.
Aug 27, 2018 5:17 PM - Chary: Equality over equantity?
Aug 27, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I suppose by that logic, I should be held to a higher standard than the owners of GBATemp?
Aug 27, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Chary is the standard everyone should strive to be?
Aug 27, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be awful ;O;
Aug 27, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 27, 2018 5:24 PM - Eix: "equantity" pls spek engesh
Aug 27, 2018 5:24 PM - Coto: Equantity Song by Bear
Aug 27, 2018 5:24 PM - Coto: ;o; quick google search
Aug 27, 2018 6:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, your role is the clown. It's the best role in my opinion. 
Aug 27, 2018 6:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But not the best for this site in others opinions.
Aug 27, 2018 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Owners control the ranks and determine the roles of each one. Not us, this forum really isn't a democracy Lol 
Aug 27, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a partial democracy
Aug 27, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the staff members get a vote
Aug 27, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 27, 2018 6:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's not a democracy
Aug 27, 2018 6:38 PM - Depravo: And a good thing too.
Aug 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: I mean, have you seen the kind of people we get here?
Aug 27, 2018 6:56 PM - lcie nimbus: R.I.P
Aug 27, 2018 6:56 PM - lcie nimbus: https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/27/us/jacksonville-shooting-victims/index.html
Aug 27, 2018 6:57 PM - lcie nimbus: Some asshole shot up a gaming tournament.
Aug 27, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: We know  https://gbatemp.net/threads/shooting-takes-place-at-florida-gaming-tournament.516182/
Aug 27, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't these gaming tournaments get these kind of threats all the time
Aug 27, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: and someone actually went and did it
Aug 27, 2018 7:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or maybe Depravo is scared of forum democracy 
Aug 27, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: I'm scared of forum democracy.
Aug 27, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: Yeah, me too.
Aug 27, 2018 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's okay to be scared 
Aug 27, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: psio? can ya explain me something about diablo 3?
Aug 27, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can lol
Aug 27, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: diablo isn't a MMO like wow?
Aug 27, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: i tried the free version, its interesting, however i am playing aline
Aug 27, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: tried to go online and it appears to be a co op game?
Aug 27, 2018 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Diablo 3 isn't an MMO
Aug 27, 2018 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a game where you can either join private or public lobbies with a couple other people
Aug 27, 2018 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it does require being always online
Aug 27, 2018 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz Blizzard
Aug 27, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: hoo
Aug 27, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: gotcha
Aug 27, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: i was kinda confused why i couldn't find anyone real lol
Aug 27, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: hey tom, glad ya here got a question for ya
Aug 27, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: i have a 1tb WD external hdd, that i use for store isos and the console games
Aug 27, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: it has like 500GB of data if i select everything and click in options (even shows about 500 in the size in disc part)
Aug 27, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: but the thing shows in my computer almost full and in proprieties it says its 700 GB full
Aug 27, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: i can't figure out where is the other 300 GB
Aug 27, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: always have hideen folders on and i even disabled the recicle bin lol, shadow copy seems disabled to this drive as well
Aug 27, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/NTQtTkc
Aug 27, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: have any idea?
Aug 27, 2018 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing I can think of is there's some hidden files/folder that's just not showing up
Aug 27, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do you have system restore enabled?
Aug 27, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://windirstat.net/download.html < Could also try this, to see if there's anything hidden that's just not showing up
Aug 27, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: i have system restore but not in this drive
Aug 27, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: its an external drive
Aug 27, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: i rarely plug it
Aug 27, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: will try that thing
Aug 27, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: lol windows is broken
Aug 27, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/a/Hr8ARv6
Aug 27, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: windows ignoring stuff from is maths
Aug 27, 2018 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: May want to do a chkdsk, see if there's anything wrong with the drive
Aug 27, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: thats what i tought initially and ran it
Aug 27, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: wait, i ran it from the drive properties, should be fine? or should i force a check in command prompt?
Aug 27, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: with the extra fancy commands
Aug 27, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: the drive being fat32 shouldn't have a diferente against a ntfs one right?
Aug 27, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: i called the FBI, they said they're on the way to you now
Aug 27, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: do you not have explorer set to show hidden files maybe?
Aug 27, 2018 9:52 PM - migles: i always have it to show hidden and system files
Aug 27, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: and i even selected the recicle bin folder lol
Aug 27, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: fucking windows always creating the recicle bullshit
Aug 27, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: well i am trying to defrag the drive
Aug 27, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: maybe that will make things better lol
Aug 27, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: this is really some bullshit, i mean 1tb drive
Aug 27, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: with the gibibytes=\=gigabytes bullshit + partitions and file system i get a 931 drive (70GB to the trash basically)
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know you can set what drives to enable recycle bin on right? 
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: turned that off
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: but then if you "delete" something on a drive that doesnt have recycle bin enabled
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: windows still creates thoose folders
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has to move the file to your local hdd
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah you can delete it after, windows just won't do it for you 
Aug 27, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: nope
Aug 27, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: if you disable it, it won't move to your C drive., it gets deleted from good
Aug 27, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: the recicle bin should be a feature disabled by default ;O;
Aug 27, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure i've had it move stuff before....
Aug 27, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah that's a terrible idea
Aug 27, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: then we'll be tech support for all our family members that accidentally deleted their photos or work
Aug 27, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: well you can try it yourself.. in my systems, it never moved, only deleted directly
Aug 27, 2018 9:59 PM - migles: thats good
Aug 27, 2018 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm already tech support for my family, i don't want to have to do that even more often
Aug 27, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: they must learn that they shouldn't delete stuff or rely in a recicle bin bullshit
Aug 27, 2018 10:00 PM - migles: only delete when they are really sure
Aug 27, 2018 10:01 PM - migles: you never had a case of "but i deleted it, it must be in recicle bin, you are checking the recicle bin wrong" ?
Aug 27, 2018 10:02 PM - migles: or "i emptied the recicle bin, can't you check for my photos in the computer dumpster or recicling center?"
Aug 27, 2018 10:31 PM - Coto: https://pt.memedroid.com/memes/detail/2284080/DA-BARRAQUINHA-DO-ZE-TAILS
Aug 27, 2018 10:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BK2dxen.mp4
Aug 27, 2018 11:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FzFeYt3.jpg
Aug 28, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Veho  nice to come home to fun stuff lol
Aug 28, 2018 1:52 AM - Veho: 
Aug 28, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.target.com/p/flushin-frenzy-game/-/A-53281168
Aug 28, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/jFfJMEr
Aug 28, 2018 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What fun stuff 
Aug 28, 2018 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There was fun and no one invited me?
Aug 28, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/oscrAmg
Aug 28, 2018 2:17 AM - Veho: Looks like the serpentine belt is acting up.
Aug 28, 2018 2:21 AM - Veho: We're trying (and failing, so far) to potty train my kid, so poop related stuff is the topic of the month, and she finds it hilarious, and I'm sure she would absolutely love that plunger game.
Aug 28, 2018 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9zGRy1bl1A
Aug 28, 2018 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: holy fuck that teamwork
Aug 28, 2018 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: 54 modules in 20 minutes in keep talking and nobody explodes
Aug 28, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: also that guy acts like a trained snake handler, he must have seen some shit while working as a mechanic
Aug 28, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho yeah kids love that stuff for some reason
Aug 28, 2018 2:33 AM - Veho: It's a phase. Most people grow out of it at some point  
Aug 28, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah mostly I don't see video's about that... *shudders* lol
Aug 28, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the one kind of porn I literally can't watch,  I find scat porn to be the grossest lol
Aug 28, 2018 3:09 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV_Zc-tsLHo
Aug 28, 2018 3:32 AM - SirNapkin1334: Scat porn? The fuck?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 29, 2018)

Aug 28, 2018 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, there are worse kinds, much worse
Aug 28, 2018 4:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Gore just to name one
Aug 28, 2018 8:22 AM - sarkwalvein: sleepy tuesday, miss my bed already
Aug 28, 2018 9:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: YAY IT'S TUESDAY 
Aug 28, 2018 11:33 AM - T-hug: https://twitter.com/PlinketyPlink/status/1034356444718657537?s=20
Aug 28, 2018 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yH2MrRf
Aug 28, 2018 12:35 PM - Localhorst86: "oooh, I'm gonna whoop your ass!"
Aug 28, 2018 12:35 PM - Localhorst86: I can read lips
Aug 28, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 28, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg9PjEZQKdA
Aug 28, 2018 1:32 PM - Megadriver94: I dreamt last night that Whisper the wolf from IDW Sonic was able to bend Earth; particularly sand.
Aug 28, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9U3DXBriQOI&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 28, 2018 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats idw sonic
Aug 28, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I don't know either, not that I am a Sonic expert lol
Aug 28, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Sonic_the_Hedgehog_(IDW_comic_series)
Aug 28, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe that? lol
Aug 28, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't even know they made a comic, I knew about a cartoon but a comic book?
Aug 28, 2018 2:47 PM - Arras: there's a lot of sonic comics
Aug 28, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: even hentai ones?
Aug 28, 2018 3:20 PM - DinohScene: Arras you cubed bastard!
Aug 28, 2018 3:20 PM - DinohScene: hello!
Aug 28, 2018 4:44 PM - Arras: Hello!
Aug 28, 2018 6:22 PM - Veho: Sup Arras.
Aug 28, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usaxpvjSJN8
Aug 28, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: Okay then.
Aug 28, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 28, 2018 6:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wtvo5TT
Aug 28, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: I bought a budget tablet!
Aug 28, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What one Depravo?
Aug 28, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: Amazon Fire HD10
Aug 28, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: Is it all you hoped it would be?
Aug 28, 2018 7:02 PM - Depravo: So far.
Aug 28, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: Tested it with Octane 2.0 and it's more than twice as powerful as my ancient Nexus 7.
Aug 28, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice and I know the Nexus 7 wasn't too shabby in it's time
Aug 28, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All you need now is ePSXe and N64 emulator and a controller for bathroom game room time! lol
Aug 28, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: I was looking at the Kindle Fire 7 but all reviews said it was weak.
Aug 28, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: To be fair I only bought it for media. I wasn't looking for a gaming device.
Aug 28, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: I was looking for a media player and GBAtemp reader  
Aug 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Coto: kindle fire 7 bears no competition against galaxy note s7
Aug 28, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Kindle Fire 7 is also one tenth of the price of the Galaxy Note S7.
Aug 28, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it'
Aug 28, 2018 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only 5% as usable
Aug 28, 2018 7:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS It'S TUESDAY 
Aug 28, 2018 7:27 PM - Veho: Yay.
Aug 28, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wish it was friday
Aug 28, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait no i don'
Aug 28, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't
Aug 28, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wish it was saturday
Aug 28, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: I wish I was a little bit taller, I wish I was a baller.
Aug 28, 2018 7:44 PM - Coto: galaxy note s7 makes kindle fire 7 look really like kindle 7
Aug 28, 2018 7:44 PM - Coto: 95% awesomeness until it explodes ;o;
Aug 28, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/BwGJDSO
Aug 28, 2018 8:04 PM - Veho: I fapped.
Aug 28, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: that is a really good butt i like he colour
Aug 28, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: http://www.funnyism.com/i/funnypics/building-a-booty-tower
Aug 28, 2018 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WIRiPft.mp4
Aug 28, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: she isn't full of blood, i call that bullshit
Aug 28, 2018 9:25 PM - Veho: I'm pretty sure she's full of blood, or she wouldn't be moving.
Aug 28, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: haha so funny
Aug 28, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: Shut up migles I am hilarious.
Aug 28, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: if you have to tell people that, then you really aren't. 
Aug 28, 2018 9:41 PM - Veho: People generally agree, only migles is dissenting.
Aug 28, 2018 10:26 PM - migles: share butts, or else i insist you are not funny
Aug 28, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho is the funniest person I know on the Temp 
Aug 28, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But this is GBAtemp, so that's not really saying much
Aug 28, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 28, 2018 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice psyduck, messenger cropped enough of it so you can see a litle butt and a little yellow and have to click it for the rest, i linked a friend 
Aug 28, 2018 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles i want to smack those booties in rapid succession
Aug 28, 2018 11:30 PM - Megadriver94: ^wants  BIG BOOTY CALL FOR THEIR BIRTHDAY
Aug 28, 2018 11:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'll have to wait until your bachelor party
Aug 28, 2018 11:41 PM - Megadriver94: I was using the ^ to refer to YOU Jdbye
Aug 28, 2018 11:41 PM - Megadriver94: Alright?
Aug 28, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: i am depressed
Aug 28, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: no booty tower :c
Aug 28, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: in real life :c
Aug 28, 2018 11:47 PM - Veho: You need to go to better parties.
Aug 28, 2018 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mega: thanks for the offer?
Aug 28, 2018 11:53 PM - Megadriver94: Sure thing
Aug 28, 2018 11:53 PM - Megadriver94: OK
Aug 28, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: i never go to parties :c i am too anti social :c
Aug 29, 2018 12:06 AM - Megadriver94: *crosses fingers for Lord and MIller to direct a future DCEU movie* PLEASE
Aug 29, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NLCaolW-I0
Aug 29, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Aug 29, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know how viable this is but it sure is entertaining to watch
Aug 29, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's fine if you don't use the internet that much but if you have to pedal all day you're going to die of exhaustion
Aug 29, 2018 12:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mXgFpOR.jpg
Aug 29, 2018 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: wait
Aug 29, 2018 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: what DID he mean?
Aug 29, 2018 12:44 AM - Megadriver94: Ice cream??
Aug 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mXgFpOR.jpg    LOL
Aug 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: I believe he meant FFM.
Aug 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: Not sure though.
Aug 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: PR DID YOU JUST POST A PIC I POSTED LIKE THREE LINES AGO?
Aug 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: SRSLY?
Aug 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FTM or maybe FHM but those are hard to find lol
Aug 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho no I posted you posting it and laughing at it 
Aug 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Veho: Oh.
Aug 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Veho: Heh.
Aug 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Veho: 
Aug 29, 2018 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Aug 29, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/6cXEOGK
Aug 29, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KOjygXd.jpg
Aug 29, 2018 1:12 AM - Veho: I mean foreskin is used in cosmetics, so...
Aug 29, 2018 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Aug 29, 2018 1:26 AM - Megadriver94: HAHA
Aug 29, 2018 2:17 AM - MrCokeacola: hi
Aug 29, 2018 2:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Aug 29, 2018 3:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8XwFPWQ.png
Aug 29, 2018 3:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ^_v
Aug 29, 2018 3:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: oh, I thought he meant something non sexual that I don't know
Aug 29, 2018 3:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: But of course, no on wants a devil's threesome
Aug 29, 2018 3:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: Butt milk is the best milk


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 30, 2018)

Aug 29, 2018 4:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5lPrcz2
Aug 29, 2018 4:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7bIHnDL.png
Aug 29, 2018 4:40 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dxarhmW
Aug 29, 2018 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: slingshot waterslides look like so much fun
Aug 29, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: i never knew the Wii U was missing from my life.
Aug 29, 2018 2:16 PM - Flame: my life is now complete
Aug 29, 2018 2:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QDbMOvn
Aug 29, 2018 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen eggs like that
Aug 29, 2018 3:09 PM - Chary: The Dustcollector U?
Aug 29, 2018 3:13 PM - T-hug: The Doorstop U
Aug 29, 2018 3:24 PM - DinohScene: Enlarged bathtile U
Aug 29, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lucky Flame, he gets to play all the upcoming first party Switch games early!
Aug 29, 2018 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 29, 2018 4:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: "ALL OF U
Aug 29, 2018 4:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 29, 2018 5:21 PM - Itzumi: hi
Aug 29, 2018 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 29, 2018 5:54 PM - Flame: you people make mockery of the Wii U?
Aug 29, 2018 5:54 PM - Flame: the day will come when you will judged!
Aug 29, 2018 5:55 PM - Flame: lets just say you dont get to play Wii U in hell
Aug 29, 2018 5:55 PM - Flame: 
Aug 29, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: i wanna wii u :C
Aug 29, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: aka gamecube 2.5
Aug 29, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: since the wii is a gamecube 1.5
Aug 29, 2018 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://cemu.info/ Here you migles, have a Wii Useless ;O;
Aug 29, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: i mean the white brick + thetered mini tv screen
Aug 29, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: you will think i will waste my computer in emulating such trash? ;O;
Aug 29, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 29, 2018 6:53 PM - Flame: if the Wii U is so shit tom, send yours. ill pay for the shipping.
Aug 29, 2018 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure Flame, shipping will be $250 ;O;
Aug 29, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: tom, i will give ya 1 buck for the console and 149 for shipping
Aug 29, 2018 6:56 PM - Flame: $250 what 3rd world country do you live in tom ;O;
Aug 29, 2018 7:06 PM - Coto: what a nice day to live in a third world country
Aug 29, 2018 7:06 PM - Coto: ;o;
Aug 29, 2018 7:17 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlXvLZyseRo what the actual fuck
Aug 29, 2018 7:17 PM - Coto: this is the reason ninty sending down DMCAs
Aug 29, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've heard of silvagunner, but i don't remember why
Aug 29, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: nintendo don't DMCA this kind of stuff
Aug 29, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: so how the fuck did this end up being take on me?
Aug 29, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't posted on april 1st...
Aug 29, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Aug 29, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess this is what he does
Aug 29, 2018 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: the next one that autoplayed seemed normal until about 2/3 in
Aug 29, 2018 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i kinda love it
Aug 29, 2018 7:49 PM - Chary: hes great lol
Aug 29, 2018 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Capcom why!? 
Aug 29, 2018 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sell me the album today
Aug 29, 2018 8:59 PM - Veho: I can sell you my mixtape.
Aug 29, 2018 8:59 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy veho
Aug 29, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: Well I guess that's better than a kick in the teeth.
Aug 29, 2018 9:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/o9RiAhk.mp4
Aug 29, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: if it gets you from a to b... whats the problem?
Aug 29, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want a mixtape
Aug 29, 2018 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want the Mega Man X Legacy Collection soundtrack 
Aug 29, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They only have it in japan 
Aug 29, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I guess people who have the game on steam can buy it as dlc 
Aug 29, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: You better want veho's mixtape or you get your teeth kicked in!
Aug 29, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: 
Aug 29, 2018 9:31 PM - Coto: balls included
Aug 29, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not buying a tape, I don't even have a machine that can play those 
Aug 29, 2018 9:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8ygkU5W.jpg
Aug 29, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho WTF 
Aug 29, 2018 9:45 PM - Flame: thats fuc... oh its Florida.
Aug 29, 2018 9:45 PM - Flame: okay then.
Aug 29, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/VN0yW7A
Aug 29, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho "Next time on Dragon Ball Z Murry Povich reveals who the father is!!!"
Aug 29, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This isn't even my final form!!!"
Aug 29, 2018 9:51 PM - Veho: "Next time on Dragon Ball Z Blanket"
Aug 29, 2018 9:51 PM - Veho: I wouldn't expect anything better from someone who watches DBZ, to be honest  ;O;
Aug 29, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 29, 2018 9:57 PM - Flame: LOL
Aug 29, 2018 9:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uT4KEB5.mp4
Aug 30, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/WTF/WqLvrba
Aug 30, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine just a nice wax job and it will look like new  lol
Aug 30, 2018 1:34 AM - Veho: Like Flame said, "if it gets you from a to b... whats the problem?"
Aug 30, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 30, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like something from Mad Max Beyond Detroit
Aug 30, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UfOqiKL
Aug 30, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Batman Spanks
Aug 30, 2018 1:41 AM - Veho: Nice.
Aug 30, 2018 1:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7lrcnwA.png
Aug 30, 2018 1:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LHsPkCY.mp4
Aug 30, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZAYvdKr
Aug 30, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CH8yOUw
Aug 30, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is going to have so much fun!
Aug 30, 2018 2:37 AM - lcie nimbus: < Writing my longest chapter yet ( 60000 plus words ) So i can get that Old, but still Gold achievement on RRL.
Aug 30, 2018 2:38 AM - lcie nimbus: Given to the writer of the longest chapter on the site, current holder has had it for 3 years now
Aug 30, 2018 2:38 AM - lcie nimbus: And i'm buzzed on Ice Cube and Tupac Shakur while typing it out.....on my phone
Aug 30, 2018 3:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r29Oi9t.mp4
Aug 30, 2018 3:08 AM - lcie nimbus: Can't view Imgur links, Blocked on my network
Aug 30, 2018 3:20 AM - Veho: Get a better network.
Aug 30, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Learn 2 hack! 
Aug 30, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or just use a VPN?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 31, 2018)

Aug 30, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DRWO18O
Aug 30, 2018 4:42 AM - Veho: THE GIF
Aug 30, 2018 4:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho wants a gift?
Aug 30, 2018 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm... okay, how bout a pine cone 
Aug 30, 2018 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can hang it up on a christmas tree 
Aug 30, 2018 4:59 AM - Veho: You can paint it green and pretend it's a tiny Christmas tree.
Aug 30, 2018 5:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But how can you hang decorations ornaments on it 
Aug 30, 2018 5:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/XSEEDGames/status/1034896019710980097
Aug 30, 2018 5:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 30, 2018 10:55 AM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Pokemon Essentials - The nice tool, was shut down by Nintendo!!!
Aug 30, 2018 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: damn, did any cool fangames use it?
Aug 30, 2018 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: shit
Aug 30, 2018 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats what vinemon uses
Aug 30, 2018 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i recognize the battle menu
Aug 30, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and uranium too but that was already DMCAd
Aug 30, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: all they have to do is replace the stolen assets with custom ones, and change the name, then it'll be fine
Aug 30, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: but then it'll be a completely different thing
Aug 30, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: it will no longer be a toolkit to make pokemon fangames
Aug 30, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: just a pokemon-like engine and toolkit
Aug 30, 2018 2:20 PM - lcie nimbus: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2e/2d/4f/2e2d4ffab8c8ce4d4f26ffc8ee6a799d.jpg
Aug 30, 2018 2:21 PM - lcie nimbus: EL OH EL
Aug 30, 2018 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they could always remove the assets, use custom ones, and then just provide a guide on how to pull tiles and sprites and such from ROMs
Aug 30, 2018 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically not breaking any DMCA rules at that point 
Aug 30, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrMbiPO7jxU
Aug 30, 2018 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2L8yopjRP0
Aug 30, 2018 3:31 PM - cearp: What ever happed to that user who kept trying to design tshirts on some site and sell them?
Aug 30, 2018 3:31 PM - cearp: I forget who, and it hasn't been for a few years, I remember they got a bit upset because no one wanted to buy his shirts lol
Aug 30, 2018 3:32 PM - cearp: It was just one of those sites you upload a picture, and he gets a small cut of the sale.
Aug 30, 2018 3:32 PM - cearp: The shirts were pretty terrible... plus it was a bit spammy and seemed a little like begging
Aug 30, 2018 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean the guy with the cubic smea tshirt?
Aug 30, 2018 3:57 PM - cearp: yes!!!
Aug 30, 2018 3:58 PM - cearp: I forgot what the shirt was.. oh boy
Aug 30, 2018 3:58 PM - cearp: https://gbatemp.net/threads/cubic-smealum.419880/
Aug 30, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ugly as fuck lol
Aug 30, 2018 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/warhammer-40000-space-marine < free gaem
Aug 30, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have it... wonder if I shouldn't get the key anyway and hold onto it for someone else? lol
Aug 30, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got the key and just put it in a text file, if someone misses this or doesn't want to sign up for the news letter or something I can just send it to them I think? lol
Aug 30, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their keys expire pretty quick for free games now I think
Aug 30, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have until Sept. 15th to redeem this one apparently
Aug 30, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh so waste of time lol
Aug 30, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a pretty good game though people should grab it 
Aug 30, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some parts are kind of almost luck if you win but meh what game is perfect lol
Aug 30, 2018 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame them trying to mix in parts of the RTS in a 3D shooter game.
Aug 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Depravo: I think that was one of the first games I got on PS+.
Aug 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo hey 
Aug 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS+ has good games? heheheh 
Aug 30, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/069/392/a95.png
Aug 30, 2018 6:19 PM - Depravo: Yeah, back then you were guaranteed a major release every month.
Aug 30, 2018 6:20 PM - Depravo: Before it was all simple 'indie' games with 'retro' (shit) graphics.
Aug 30, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew that gravy train would eventually derail lol
Aug 30, 2018 6:21 PM - Depravo: That would have been boring after ten minutes even in the 80s.
Aug 30, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true 
Aug 30, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just deleted like a ton of indie PC games because I got bored with them too quickly
Aug 30, 2018 6:38 PM - Veho: Are you saying you didn't enjoy "Pixel art puzzle platformer #3725" ?
Aug 30, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: It was indistinguishable from "Pixel art platform puzzler #3527"
Aug 30, 2018 6:46 PM - Depravo: And probably took less time to create than it took me to type this sentence.
Aug 30, 2018 6:49 PM - Veho: I think there's a generator out there.
Aug 30, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 30, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Random game generator like a random level generator but it makes a whole game lol
Aug 30, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: There's a library of sprites, a procedural lever generator, and a a link to a royalty-free music channel. Hit "randomize" and you're set.
Aug 30, 2018 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone seen t-hug? 
Aug 30, 2018 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to ask him if i can review The Messenger 
Aug 30, 2018 9:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Some of you staff members need wanted posters cause you are so hard to find 
Aug 30, 2018 9:30 PM - AlanJohn: What's going on here?
Aug 30, 2018 9:40 PM - Chary: Will forward it to Thug if he doesn't see this
Aug 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you his secretary? 
Aug 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't know i was on hold 
Aug 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Chary: *plays mega man music for hold tone*
Aug 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Chary: Just easier to throw a screenshot of this in the magstaff chat probably lol
Aug 30, 2018 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you also hold his beer? 
Aug 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Depravo: That's a rather personal question.
Aug 30, 2018 9:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't know if drinking beer was a personal thing
Aug 30, 2018 10:04 PM - Veho: Just don't try to touch someone else's beer without permission.
Aug 30, 2018 10:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mrLV8vH
Aug 30, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iBIcNmV
Aug 30, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p6g6LpY
Aug 30, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xgVF3oS Is this real life? lol
Aug 30, 2018 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't drink beer 
Aug 30, 2018 10:30 PM - Veho: Then why would you touch it?
Aug 30, 2018 10:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Pq6y9lC.jpg
Aug 30, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: @ Sonic Angel Knight who holds the beer holders beer?
Aug 30, 2018 10:41 PM - Flame: that is the real question!
Aug 30, 2018 10:54 PM - puss2puss: miawwww
Aug 30, 2018 10:54 PM - puss2puss: holy shit..Bender as been upgraded ! nicely done 
Aug 30, 2018 10:55 PM - puss2puss: .. and with a brand new blue fur coat to, awesome 
Aug 30, 2018 10:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I never said I would touch it 
Aug 30, 2018 10:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bender's ass would never upgrade. 
Aug 30, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the vicious chicken of Bristol!
Aug 30, 2018 11:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GqgftQN.mp4
Aug 31, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well they did guarantee hot delivery
Aug 31, 2018 12:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who doesn't like hot pizza? 
Aug 31, 2018 12:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Who doesn't like beer?
Aug 31, 2018 12:35 AM - Ericthegreat: Try a nice dark craft stout
Aug 31, 2018 12:35 AM - DinohScene: beer is horse piss
Aug 31, 2018 12:35 AM - DinohScene: stinks like horse piss as well
Aug 31, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bTtKvks
Aug 31, 2018 12:41 AM - DinohScene: Psio, you visit Burger king?
Aug 31, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm not in a few weeks no lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did try one of those brew house king burgers it was pretty good lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:43 AM - DinohScene: hmm
Aug 31, 2018 12:43 AM - DinohScene: I'm looking for someone who can get me a Chat Noir toy from the BK
Aug 31, 2018 12:43 AM - DinohScene: I swear, I'm not obsessed
Aug 31, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's right they do have them now
Aug 31, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bk.com/menu/kids_meals
Aug 31, 2018 12:45 AM - DinohScene: I must have Chat ;-;
Aug 31, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FXUgsOD.jpg
Aug 31, 2018 12:48 AM - DinohScene: pls get me Chat
Aug 31, 2018 12:48 AM - DinohScene: I'll love you for it
Aug 31, 2018 12:48 AM - DinohScene: <З
Aug 31, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chat is that the red power ranger? lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JeYFmgC.jpg Why so serious!
Aug 31, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I7DuB Dinoh is this you  lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: I genuinely question the value of life for him
Aug 31, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol he is but a simple stable boy lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: n nah, Chat is the one of Miraculous
Aug 31, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: you know him, me avvy
Aug 31, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 
Aug 31, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit don't know which one is which but I know the one with the red and black spots is Lady bug? lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh you want the blonde kid with the black cat suit lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "hmm he looks like Dinoh's avatar... I bet that's the one" lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will see what I can do Dinoh, they will not be open in the morning before I go to work and when I get out I will be far too tired to go there... lol but I am off the next day I think
Aug 31, 2018 12:55 AM - DinohScene: yup
Aug 31, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work like 14 hours tomorrow
Aug 31, 2018 12:55 AM - DinohScene: I already appreciate the effort!
Aug 31, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am off Saturday so I will see if they have it for you, then I just have to ship it, probably only like 10 bucks to ship to Zimbabway lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should ship Tom's game out at the same time...
Aug 31, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of get 2 things done at one time is nice lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:00 AM - DinohScene: I could gift you a steam game to compensate the costs
Aug 31, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol if you want but it's fine, all the help you gave me was worth far more lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still haven't hacked my 360's but I have all the info backed up lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When or if I get it. will just need some address to send it too.
Aug 31, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I say if because sometimes they run out of those toys 
Aug 31, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife yells at me "they do have it you just didn't ask for it!" lol but I did and they didn't have them, but I think BK is usually better stocked than Mc D
Aug 31, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 's
Aug 31, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I get to eat the kids meal so win win lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:06 AM - DinohScene: fair enough~
Aug 31, 2018 1:06 AM - DinohScene: there's no BK in a wide radius around me
Aug 31, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine the horse meat wouldn't taste good anyway lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:07 AM - DinohScene: if the wife complains about it just slap her about a bit
Aug 31, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2013/01/24/burger-king-horsemeat/1861529/
Aug 31, 2018 1:07 AM - DinohScene: say to her "not now wench"
Aug 31, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh I feel like she would try "stand your ground law" and shoot me lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:08 AM - DinohScene: then simply say "not now wench"
Aug 31, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g7N5f7T
Aug 31, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://floridaman2.com/2018/07/14/florida-man-bites-off-brothers-penis-in-defense-of-favorite-dragon-ball-z-blanket/ Dinoh check it out lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:09 AM - DinohScene: wait wat, a donut burger?
Aug 31, 2018 1:12 AM - DinohScene: if me brother catches me having sex with me boyfriend, he'd likely just turn around n not intervene
Aug 31, 2018 1:12 AM - DinohScene: guess I'm lucky
Aug 31, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 31, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Donut burger sounds like it would kill me
Aug 31, 2018 1:17 AM - DinohScene: I honestly admit that me stomach didn't like the sight of it
Aug 31, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: with that being said, I think it's time for me to bugger off
Aug 31, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: midnight n what not
Aug 31, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: nighty Psio!
Aug 31, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ljS3Dnh
Aug 31, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good night Dinoh 
Aug 31, 2018 1:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/If0Ajkd.png
Aug 31, 2018 1:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BqAt2iI.mp4
Aug 31, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LXSmhje
Aug 31, 2018 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want this so bad but I feel like it probably costs a small fortune lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that bike was going too fast and got the pole position lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:46 AM - Veho: 
Aug 31, 2018 2:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/TEp6apm
Aug 31, 2018 2:56 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJDY6fDoSzo&feature=youtu.be
Aug 31, 2018 3:18 AM - Coto: ;o;
Aug 31, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rrHgSDt


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 1, 2018)

Aug 31, 2018 4:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bxnDy3g.png
Aug 31, 2018 4:47 AM - kenenthk: Who missed me veho
Aug 31, 2018 7:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: now there's a sharticle
Aug 31, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Aug 31, 2018 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: solid script
Aug 31, 2018 7:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i especially love the moustaching
Aug 31, 2018 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2018 10:24 AM - DinohScene: oh boy oh boy oh boy
Aug 31, 2018 10:24 AM - DinohScene: 1 more day till september!
Aug 31, 2018 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice! lol
Aug 31, 2018 10:27 AM - DinohScene: then one more fucking month and 26 fucking days till RDR2
Aug 31, 2018 10:27 AM - DinohScene: Ohyeh, Oct 5th is MithC
Aug 31, 2018 11:24 AM - kenenthk: So eminem released an album of of no where
Aug 31, 2018 11:32 AM - DinohScene: didn't know he was still relevant
Aug 31, 2018 11:32 AM - kenenthk: Is any person from mid2000
Aug 31, 2018 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Its actually pretty good
Aug 31, 2018 11:37 AM - DinohScene: idk, I don't listen to (c)rap
Aug 31, 2018 12:05 PM - kenenthk: Like my monthly sprint bill they charge me for a selfie
Aug 31, 2018 12:08 PM - Chary: Last day of the month to use my remaining data cap allowance
Aug 31, 2018 12:08 PM - Chary: Been tethering to my phone
Aug 31, 2018 12:08 PM - Chary: Apparently I used 4TB of mobile data this month lol
Aug 31, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: Use it on the new eminem album
Aug 31, 2018 12:27 PM - DinohScene: 4TB of mobile data!?
Aug 31, 2018 12:27 PM - DinohScene: chary, wtf
Aug 31, 2018 12:27 PM - DinohScene: stop downloading so many sexy videos from GBAtemps porn drive!
Aug 31, 2018 12:28 PM - DinohScene: I know the influx of new mods has increased the size of the archive by quite a bit but you don't need to mirror everything on your own harddrive!
Aug 31, 2018 1:00 PM - kenenthk: You need 10tb for that
Aug 31, 2018 1:03 PM - DinohScene: how do you know that
Aug 31, 2018 1:03 PM - DinohScene: you been spying on us?
Aug 31, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: I always spy
Aug 31, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: Which is why I put Ispy out of production
Aug 31, 2018 1:34 PM - hobbledehoy899: I see you've been promoted, Dinoh.
Aug 31, 2018 1:38 PM - hobbledehoy899: Don't think I've forgotten your voilently absuive stance on buckeling spring keyboards.
Aug 31, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work right now on my tablet
Aug 31, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so fun lol
Aug 31, 2018 4:07 PM - Flame: psio if you work hard enough you might also buy a non-Chinese tablet which is good
Aug 31, 2018 4:09 PM - Flame: 
Aug 31, 2018 4:17 PM - DinohScene: Fuck mechanical hoighty toighty tippety typers
Aug 31, 2018 4:43 PM - Titanica: Hello.
Aug 31, 2018 4:48 PM - LittleFlame: psh
Aug 31, 2018 4:48 PM - LittleFlame: I HAPPEN TO LIKE MY MECHANICAL TOIGHTY TIPPETY TYPER
Aug 31, 2018 4:50 PM - DinohScene: Savage
Aug 31, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Dinoh, how are people within a 10 mile radius going to know how big my epeen is if I don't have a massive clickety clack keyboard???
Aug 31, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I say, as I type this on my massive clickety clack keyboard ;O;
Aug 31, 2018 5:15 PM - Duo8: when will people make keyboard amplifiers
Aug 31, 2018 5:16 PM - Duo8: damn my phone broke
Aug 31, 2018 5:16 PM - Duo8: it was broken before but now it's even more broke
Aug 31, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:15 PM - Duo8: when will people make keyboard amplifiers < Some people actually put solenoid drivers in old keyboards, which make them sound loud as fuck when used 
Aug 31, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a video somewhere of one
Aug 31, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK2cnxXauls < Ah, here we got. Not the exact one I was thinking of, but good enough lol
Aug 31, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: i brought a keyboard recently
Aug 31, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: for wii u linux
Aug 31, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: 
Aug 31, 2018 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a reason to be sad? 
Aug 31, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: it is
Aug 31, 2018 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Aug 31, 2018 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Where did you brought a keyboard to recently
Aug 31, 2018 6:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nintendoenthusiast.com/2018/08/29/senran-kagura-reflexions-sexual/
Aug 31, 2018 6:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 31, 2018 6:42 PM - Depravo: I bought a keyboard historically.
Aug 31, 2018 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So does this keyboard play music? 
Aug 31, 2018 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Cartoon porn is okay
Aug 31, 2018 6:43 PM - kenenthk: But you still need to be 18 or older
Aug 31, 2018 6:44 PM - kenenthk: So little timmy doesn't learn about sex ed on his 3ds
Aug 31, 2018 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: screamed the stable boy
Aug 31, 2018 8:20 PM - Flame: lol
Aug 31, 2018 10:27 PM - Coto: ;o;
Aug 31, 2018 10:27 PM - Coto: new job, new mug more coffee.
Aug 31, 2018 10:32 PM - Coto: aaand now coffee tastes a bit like melted plastic ew
Aug 31, 2018 10:37 PM - Coto: have a nice weekend ratas
Aug 31, 2018 10:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't mug anyone 
Aug 31, 2018 10:57 PM - Issac: Dpm
Aug 31, 2018 10:57 PM - Issac: Don't mug yourself ♫
Aug 31, 2018 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Purple in chat 
Sep 1, 2018 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Coto trick is not drinking it black
Sep 1, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: But that's the only way to drink coffee.
Sep 1, 2018 12:52 AM - Depravo: Add cream and sugar and you have a dessert.
Sep 1, 2018 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put eggnog in coffee 
Sep 1, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: screamed the stable boy!
Sep 1, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I drink my tea straight and my coffee like a dessert  lol
Sep 1, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UpkDZFL.png
Sep 1, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0EXLvMY
Sep 1, 2018 1:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, who is this stable boy you keep talking about 
Sep 1, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's a meme lol
Sep 1, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I7DuB <--- screamed the stable boy lol
Sep 1, 2018 2:16 AM - kenenthk: You're only a man if you have two jobs
Sep 1, 2018 2:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're only a man if you watched the ripping friends back in 2003 
Sep 1, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I make enough money for 2 jobs


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 2, 2018)

Sep 1, 2018 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: I put on my robe and wizard hat.
Sep 1, 2018 8:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: but... i like dessert
Sep 1, 2018 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_OO3J7BbSg
Sep 1, 2018 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like team four star
Sep 1, 2018 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: they ruined "over 9000"
Sep 1, 2018 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 1, 2018 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: "what's his power level? it's... 1006"
Sep 1, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2018 12:45 PM - Flame: Psio _how you doing_
Sep 1, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tired but happy lol
Sep 1, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work 2 14 hour back to back shifts tomorrow so that's nice 
Sep 1, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I get like 3-4 days off
Sep 1, 2018 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjqsA6OgnI8
Sep 1, 2018 1:30 PM - Mazamin: Can someone suggest me the best method for installing cfw to my Switch?
Sep 1, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/nvidia-shield-tv-120hz-900172/amp/  screen recording is back
Sep 1, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: @Mazamin if you want something user friendly get a SX pro
Sep 1, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: which is payed
Sep 1, 2018 2:57 PM - Flame: im not a pro on this matter so if you want free method ask in the forum
Sep 1, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The free methods are pretty user friendly at this point
Sep 1, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much same process as SX, except you have to use a PC instead of a dongle
Sep 1, 2018 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a phone, or you can make your own dongle now lol
Sep 1, 2018 3:10 PM - Flame: didnt know that.
Sep 1, 2018 3:10 PM - Flame: learn something everyday
Sep 1, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't follow the Switch scene too closely, but I think at this point there's not much of a benefit choosing SX over free stuff now. AFAIK, the only thing you can do with SX that you can't do with free stuff is play XCI dumps, but nearly every game has an eShop release so that's not all that important
Sep 1, 2018 3:52 PM - Voxel: I think it's more to do with XCI dumps having less chance of a ban when trying to go online, since they contain unique header data that the servers check for afaik.
Sep 1, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, last I knew you had just as good a chance at being banned using XCI's vs NSPs if you went online. That was why SX included the whole "Stealth Mode: AKA Just a DNS" in an update
Sep 1, 2018 3:58 PM - Voxel: maybe... I don't keep up either, my Switch is still gathering dust from the last time I said that here lol
Sep 1, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been putting a lot of time in my Switch lately, mainly because I've been so damn busy I haven't had time to play games on my PC 
Sep 1, 2018 4:10 PM - Mazamin: Thanks for your suggestions
Sep 1, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't touched my legit Switch in ages though lol
Sep 1, 2018 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much since my last Switch game review, whatever that was
Sep 1, 2018 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was Infernium in April, apparently lol
Sep 1, 2018 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Filthy pirate
Sep 1, 2018 5:22 PM - Ericthegreat: Yeah been playing switch a lot, tho most of the games I could've played on PC too
Sep 1, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think any of the switch games I've really played are on PC
Sep 1, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I prefer consoles anyway
Sep 1, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: Why don't headphones go loud enough these days?
Sep 1, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legal stuff
Sep 1, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't want to be sued for making little jimmy deaf
Sep 1, 2018 7:06 PM - Joe88: https://gleam.io/VXuah/jayztwocents-pick-your-prize-gpu-giveaway
Sep 1, 2018 7:06 PM - Depravo: I want it to be so loud it prevents my brain from concentrating on anything but the music.
Sep 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Back in our teens a mate of mine once had and excessively loud stereo system in his car.  Listening to this at weapons-grade volume in the middle of a forest is still one of my most striking memories https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUVLUVnilR0
Sep 1, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're not using potato $2 headphones, buy a headphone amp
Sep 1, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: I'm using a set of Sennheisers. I can't hear my fingers click right in front of my face but it just seems not to have the impact.
Sep 1, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: Maybe it's my aged ears.
Sep 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: Maybe it's because I listened to music too loudly in the past.
Sep 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd probably benefit from a nice headphone amp, then. Chances are, whatever you're using to listen to music can't push out all that much power (since almost every device that's not dedicated to audio has shit DACs and amps ), so it's not loud .
Sep 1, 2018 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could also be your old ass ears, too I suppose lol
Sep 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: I still have my own hair and teeth. Fuck you.
Sep 1, 2018 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2018 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the opposite problem, everything is too loud for me lol
Sep 1, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3aml8qcNsk
Sep 1, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: Everything is too loud for me except the things I want to listen to.
Sep 1, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Sep 1, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/09/01/1518239/after-24-years-doom-2s-last-secret-has-finally-been-discovered
Sep 1, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/9c2m70/how_handy/
Sep 1, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: Supernumerary.
Sep 1, 2018 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Guys
Sep 1, 2018 9:43 PM - kenenthk: My dick just left a puddle on the ground and it's not HD
Sep 1, 2018 9:44 PM - Depravo: SD piss. So nineties.
Sep 1, 2018 9:44 PM - migles: sup
Sep 1, 2018 9:45 PM - kenenthk: I never said I pissed
Sep 1, 2018 9:45 PM - kenenthk: But I'm pissed because it's not hd
Sep 1, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: low density cum?
Sep 1, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: that must suck
Sep 1, 2018 9:47 PM - kenenthk: It looks better on tv
Sep 1, 2018 9:48 PM - Depravo: So does yo momma
Sep 1, 2018 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Your mom
Sep 1, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: photoshop and adobe after effects
Sep 1, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoot lasers out your wang! lol
Sep 1, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: they use the same effect they used in twilight to make the vampires sparkle
Sep 1, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: true story
Sep 1, 2018 9:50 PM - Depravo: Upscale it to 4k piss on the floor.
Sep 1, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: I'll just email ubisoft
Sep 1, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: They'll sell you your mother's HD piss as DLC.
Sep 1, 2018 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they'll make you like it
Sep 1, 2018 10:12 PM - Depravo: Benevolent moderator deletes abortive sentence.
Sep 1, 2018 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks i almost asked
Sep 1, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: But bortz is offline
Sep 1, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: bortz is always here
Sep 1, 2018 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 1, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Bortz does more than Issac
Sep 1, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Bangate
Sep 1, 2018 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Why does my Jimmy John's password have to be complic I just want a sandwhich
Sep 1, 2018 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: just use your normal password but change the first letter to uppercase
Sep 1, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just use Kennenk69footlongs as your password 
Sep 1, 2018 10:26 PM - kenenthk: I just bought a $22 jimmy john sandwhich because yolo
Sep 1, 2018 10:28 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/iLvknP6rO_s
Sep 1, 2018 10:30 PM - Depravo: We're all always here. Much like Metallica we sleep with one eye open.
Sep 1, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: S&M made a new album?
Sep 1, 2018 10:35 PM - kenenthk: He actually made a good one
Sep 1, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.winknews.com/2018/09/01/chicken-of-the-trees-eating-south-floridas-iguanas/
Sep 1, 2018 10:51 PM - Depravo: Getting some kind of security/anti-robot check on that site.
Sep 1, 2018 10:52 PM - Depravo: I don't need to justify myself to hear that some guy from Florida is trying to fuck the road or some shit.
Sep 1, 2018 10:55 PM - Depravo: Florida man does literally anything and everything he can in a desperate attempt to disprove Darwin.
Sep 1, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:02 PM - Depravo: Is there any scientific reasoning why men from Florida are some kind of dangerous sub-chimp?
Sep 1, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apparently poeple in the south islands eat iguanna and since there are now wild iguanna here they are roasting them lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida just keeps getting weirder 
Sep 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Depravo: They taste like chicken. The words in the link make sense now.
Sep 1, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eventually I expect Florida will be quarantined
Sep 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo have you tried iguanna ? lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: Is it the climate?
Sep 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have not....
Sep 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Depravo: Or is it just a peer group thing?
Sep 1, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's hot and muggy here like Satan's ball sack 
Sep 1, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I smoked a cigarette yesterday at work and pretty much was drenched in sweat in like 5 minutes
Sep 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: Everything tastes like chicken because everything evolved from dinosaurs. Dinosaurs probably tasted like chicken.
Sep 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Depravo: The wings were shit but the drumsticks were awesome.
Sep 1, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital is like 65F inside so like 95F and 130% humidity outside
Sep 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo true lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear poeple kind of taste like ham lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:07 PM - Depravo: Longpig.
Sep 1, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wired.com/2006/11/robot-identifie/
Sep 1, 2018 11:09 PM - Depravo: Do the authorities know the current whereabouts of this mechanical enemy of humanity?
Sep 1, 2018 11:11 PM - Depravo: Surely that was the point the experiment was closed down.
Sep 1, 2018 11:12 PM - Depravo: You know, the moment the artificial intelligence identified human flesh as 'delicious'.
Sep 1, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terminator movie got some stuff wrong lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: Nanotechnology gone mental. That's how we'll end. You mark my words.
Sep 1, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cyberdyne systems Chef bot model 101 lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:17 PM - Depravo: Seriously. Technology meant to heal us at the cellular level.
Sep 1, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or we gain immortality and the resouce wars kick off
Sep 1, 2018 11:18 PM - Depravo: It will go wonky. At first it will manifest itself as bizarre cancers .
Sep 1, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I believe we will not mature fast enough to get off this planet lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:20 PM - Depravo: Pragmatically speaking, that's a blessing for any intelligent life that may or may not be out there.
Sep 1, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Sep 1, 2018 11:21 PM - Depravo: I swear if you made us all equal we'd kill each other over how we cut our sandwiches.
Sep 1, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's sad but true at least for a good %
Sep 1, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: too many for the good ones to get away from
Sep 1, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe we could dna edit that trait out
Sep 1, 2018 11:22 PM - Depravo: I think Jonathon Swift made the same point 2 million years ago or some shit.
Sep 1, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jonathan is my name lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: To the very day!
Sep 1, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: Mine's George.
Sep 1, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swift sounds better than my last name though lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:32 PM - Depravo: Jeremy?
Sep 1, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deane lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: Swift isn't a good name for a porn 'actor'.
Sep 1, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Swift even his information page is more interesting than me lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ron_Jeremy
Sep 1, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: my porn name would Miles ManDisn
Sep 1, 2018 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dish lol
Sep 1, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0UyRHy7GaCU
Sep 1, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/nU6Cvhd
Sep 2, 2018 12:01 AM - Depravo: Toast. Emmental. Sriracha. Beer.
Sep 2, 2018 12:02 AM - Depravo: That's what I just had.
Sep 2, 2018 12:07 AM - Depravo: I work with a guy (older than me) who genuinely thinks that Sweet Dreams by Eurythmics is the best record ever made.
Sep 2, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eh it was OK but best album?
Sep 2, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh might enjoy this one lol https://i.imgur.com/du3mP2f_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 2, 2018 12:16 AM - Depravo: I think Dinoh already has one of those.
Sep 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Depravo: PS: It's Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains).
Sep 2, 2018 12:24 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awHWColYQ90
Sep 2, 2018 12:25 AM - Depravo: And may God strike down any man who says otherwise.
Sep 2, 2018 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know any best album hmmm I really switch around a lot lol
Sep 2, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes it's Iron Maiden sometimes Pantera sometimes Metallica sometimes Judas Priests.... so many more lol
Sep 2, 2018 12:37 AM - Depravo: It's 'The Suburbs' by Arcade Fire.
Sep 2, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arcade Fire sounds like an electrical thing  lol
Sep 2, 2018 12:39 AM - Depravo: I'm around your age and it still surprises me that the best album ever made was made as recently as 2010.
Sep 2, 2018 12:41 AM - Depravo: I'll share this again. I saw Arcade Fire last year and I took this photo WITH MY FUCKING PHONE! https://i.imgur.com/mEMhai2.jpg
Sep 2, 2018 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There was a wesbite I used to visit during school that had shockwave flash games like N+ game
Sep 2, 2018 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I played it all the time on the website, it's where the game's origins was before the consoles got ports of them
Sep 2, 2018 12:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol, the site still exist 
Sep 2, 2018 12:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://www.arcadepod.com/
Sep 2, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: Not the sharpest, most professional shot I'll grant you but I was closer to the band than I am to my own fucking toilet right now.
Sep 2, 2018 12:52 AM - kenenthk: I just had a shit that hurt my anus
Sep 2, 2018 12:53 AM - kenenthk: And I didn't even read deps comment
Sep 2, 2018 12:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i always take multiple pics to make sure i get one that's not blurry
Sep 2, 2018 12:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: can take a lot of tries sometimes
Sep 2, 2018 12:56 AM - Depravo: I was literally jizzing myself in the moment. Photos were almost an afterthought.
Sep 2, 2018 12:57 AM - Depravo: And Ken, some shits do hurt but it only makes the relief all the sweeter.
Sep 2, 2018 1:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crfrKqFp0Zg 
Sep 2, 2018 1:15 AM - Depravo: Better https://youtu.be/EHDwKIO-hfA
Sep 2, 2018 1:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNnbi4oLRdc
Sep 2, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well to be fair arcade fire does sound more pleasant than a dumpster fire  lol
Sep 2, 2018 2:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfbAk7Lr_yI 
Sep 2, 2018 2:21 AM - Megadriver94: I wonder if the Switch online paywall has been activated yet?
Sep 2, 2018 2:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug, you can't hide forever. 
Sep 2, 2018 2:33 AM - Chary: "Notice me senpai"
Sep 2, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: jNanni!
Sep 2, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do we have a "Senpai" here? 
Sep 2, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am an adult.....
Sep 2, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LmFIyYh_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 2, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is super Sentai!


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 3, 2018)

Sep 2, 2018 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Fags
Sep 2, 2018 6:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Woo hoo, 10 exp for some random thread from a year ago 
Sep 2, 2018 7:04 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 2, 2018 7:19 AM - Veho: Yeah that "thread views" thing is silly. I got XP from a thread that I know for a fact not a single Temper ctually read. Filter the damn webcrawlers from the statistics plz.
Sep 2, 2018 7:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vMPeAkT.png
Sep 2, 2018 7:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I must create the ultimate thread, then i can get 10 EXP again 
Sep 2, 2018 7:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: Pabtues
Sep 2, 2018 7:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties*
Sep 2, 2018 7:52 AM - Lilith Valentine: Wow, autocorrect just fucked my first attempt
Sep 2, 2018 7:55 AM - kenenthk: Lilith make an Instagram account showing your panty collection
Sep 2, 2018 8:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: I have an account
Sep 2, 2018 8:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: Just no one knows of it
Sep 2, 2018 8:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: Not even me
Sep 2, 2018 8:26 AM - Lilith Valentine: I got my girlfriend into Type 0 Negative, then got myself back into the bad after I got her into them.
Sep 2, 2018 8:26 AM - Lilith Valentine: band*
Sep 2, 2018 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Are you into 3somes
Sep 2, 2018 8:41 AM - ThoD: well, that escalated quickly
Sep 2, 2018 8:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: That went into a direction
Sep 2, 2018 8:52 AM - kenenthk: And never ended with a no
Sep 2, 2018 8:53 AM - kenenthk: I forgot to buy soap for my laundry and ended up buying cashews instead
Sep 2, 2018 9:30 AM - Lilith Valentine: I don't do threesomes with men
Sep 2, 2018 9:52 AM - kenenthk: I could just watch on snapchat
Sep 2, 2018 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZXF0aMEQPI&feature=em-uploademail
Sep 2, 2018 10:42 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Sep 2, 2018 10:47 AM - gnmmarechal: Erm
Sep 2, 2018 10:47 AM - Flame: well hello there fellow shitbox members
Sep 2, 2018 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 2, 2018 10:58 AM - DinohScene: Flame hunni we looove you
Sep 2, 2018 11:07 AM - Flame: <3 Dinoh
Sep 2, 2018 11:46 AM - Depravo: Poot
Sep 2, 2018 12:29 PM - Coto: good day guys/ladies/misc
Sep 2, 2018 12:29 PM - Flame: good day to you too, you fine sir.
Sep 2, 2018 12:49 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn6LJl1Gnm4
Sep 2, 2018 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's way more amusing than it has any right to be
Sep 2, 2018 12:55 PM - VinsCool: I need coffee
Sep 2, 2018 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Fuck everyone
Sep 2, 2018 1:29 PM - Chary: Sounds like that'd take a lot of time to do
Sep 2, 2018 1:55 PM - Veho: It's a labor of love.
Sep 2, 2018 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho's link from earlier: the all new triple bypass pizza, only available at Domino's
Sep 2, 2018 2:50 PM - Megadriver94: Megastone>Alola
Sep 2, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ultra necrozma FTW though
Sep 2, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Both mega evolution and z-power
Sep 2, 2018 3:06 PM - Megadriver94: I want GF to bring back the Megastones
Sep 2, 2018 3:07 PM - Megadriver94: I do
Sep 2, 2018 3:07 PM - Megadriver94: Yup
Sep 2, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: They aren't gone
Sep 2, 2018 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can buy them in US/UM
Sep 2, 2018 3:53 PM - Flame: new pokemon games are getting to complex imo
Sep 2, 2018 3:53 PM - Flame: all i want 2 B is a master
Sep 2, 2018 3:53 PM - Flame: like no one ever was.
Sep 2, 2018 4:34 PM - Coto: i am at the library, and surrounded by girls. Can't code shit they keep looking at me
Sep 2, 2018 4:34 PM - Coto: and my laptop has the battery fucked up. What to do >
Sep 2, 2018 4:35 PM - Coto: I wil use horse racing blinkers
Sep 2, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: coto show your coding skills to them, bitches love coding skills
Sep 2, 2018 5:07 PM - Coto: there is one that is literally staring at me as if I had something
Sep 2, 2018 5:07 PM - Coto: and the other is nervous as fuck it's like playing around with pencils wtf
Sep 2, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: show your own pencil to her and how big your pencil is.
Sep 2, 2018 5:10 PM - Coto: she wants the d
Sep 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Coto: and u know it
Sep 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: d?
Sep 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Coto: overall great view here ;o;
Sep 2, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: your disk?
Sep 2, 2018 5:16 PM - vinstage: 6:05 PM - Flame: coto show your coding skills to them, bitches love coding skills
Sep 2, 2018 5:16 PM - vinstage: snrk
Sep 2, 2018 5:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 2, 2018 5:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twitch is playing pokemon movie today
Sep 2, 2018 5:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.twitch.tv/twitchpresents
Sep 2, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nein
Sep 2, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/nYKSjyQ
Sep 2, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rTkrk4P
Sep 2, 2018 9:59 PM - VinsCool: Itzakadoozie
Sep 3, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: which one(s) sonic?
Sep 3, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi some of those are great
Sep 3, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like the first one
Sep 3, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i especially like the censored urban dictionary
Sep 3, 2018 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the furry one lo
Sep 3, 2018 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 3, 2018 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: the last one too
Sep 3, 2018 12:55 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 3, 2018 1:26 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye
Sep 3, 2018 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Sep 3, 2018 1:31 AM - Megadriver94: What if Blizzad made and released their own BR game to compete with both PUBG and Fortinite :|
Sep 3, 2018 1:31 AM - Megadriver94: *Blizzard
Sep 3, 2018 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: sshhh don't give them ideas
Sep 3, 2018 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: or they'll never make WC4
Sep 3, 2018 1:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0HTN6iSsdow
Sep 3, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIMhsB9zFGU
Sep 3, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLChnZWL9HU
Sep 3, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/9chliv/croc_gottcha_bitch/
Sep 3, 2018 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Spidergate


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 4, 2018)

Sep 3, 2018 8:15 AM - VinsCool: Hungry
Sep 3, 2018 9:10 AM - Chary: Sleepy
Sep 3, 2018 9:12 AM - Arras: go sleep
Sep 3, 2018 9:16 AM - Veho: Sloop.
Sep 3, 2018 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: steep
Sep 3, 2018 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: stroop
Sep 3, 2018 12:55 PM - Chary: strip
Sep 3, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: chary!
Sep 3, 2018 12:56 PM - migles: had you tried pokemon liquid crystal? firered rom hack that is a recreation of pokemon crystal
Sep 3, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon lsd
Sep 3, 2018 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi vinemon has a psilocybin town
Sep 3, 2018 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: in it you can see yoshi off in a corner tripping balls
Sep 3, 2018 1:28 PM - Chary: I have, migles!
Sep 3, 2018 1:28 PM - Chary: It's great
Sep 3, 2018 1:32 PM - kenenthk: I just got my first big check from my other job it feels nice to have $700 when your main job doesnt pay until another week
Sep 3, 2018 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Going to my new shoes I always wanted
Sep 3, 2018 2:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: More pokemon today on twitch 
Sep 3, 2018 2:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't we just stay at the episode with sabrina 
Sep 3, 2018 2:30 PM - kenenthk: I just spent $120 on shoes hope they fit there was a .5 size difference
Sep 3, 2018 2:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do they glow in the dark? 
Sep 3, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like TX
Sep 3, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Like me they think going from v1.9 to 1.10 is nonsensical
Sep 3, 2018 2:43 PM - Flame: why not?
Sep 3, 2018 2:50 PM - kenenthk: They dont glow but they have my last name branded on them because company coincides
Sep 3, 2018 2:55 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/40868956_10156484770944519_4962433818280591360_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=2d1ddb2dc432a966d1d513792983c1f4&oe=5C3ADA24
Sep 3, 2018 3:08 PM - Flame: Trainers with lights are the best
Sep 3, 2018 3:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay, one more day. T-hug should be back, if now I'm starting without him 
Sep 3, 2018 3:16 PM - Flame: dont do it SAK!
Sep 3, 2018 3:16 PM - Flame: we all love you!
Sep 3, 2018 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Fuck all of you
Sep 3, 2018 3:28 PM - Chary: Oh
Sep 3, 2018 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: rude
Sep 3, 2018 3:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Sep 3, 2018 3:43 PM - kenenthk: I have issues with emotions
Sep 3, 2018 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi underst me
Sep 3, 2018 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Understands even
Sep 3, 2018 3:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He understands how to laugh at the worst of times 
Sep 3, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fish-googly-eyes-caught_us_5b8b3239e4b0162f47241e6b
Sep 3, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that's just kennenthk expressing his profound love of us all lol
Sep 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/desiree-webster-vagina-smuggler_us_5b43e393e4b0c523e261d67f
Sep 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/michael-vines-arrest-gun-tattoo_us_5b2a9ba0e4b00295f158a745
Sep 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing says employee of the month quite like a gun tattoo on your forehead
Sep 3, 2018 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Fucking dickheads
Sep 3, 2018 4:46 PM - kenenthk: I just made employee of the month then they instantly regretted it
Sep 3, 2018 4:49 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 3, 2018 4:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Sep 3, 2018 5:14 PM - DeslotlCL: This is so sad
Sep 3, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: maybe stop gloating so much
Sep 3, 2018 7:09 PM - Depravo: I made employee of the year.
Sep 3, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: Actually, I made a badge that says 'Employee of the year'. I put the company logo on it and everything.
Sep 3, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: I wear it at work and nobody has actually told me to stop.
Sep 3, 2018 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Depravo, you seen t-hug around 
Sep 3, 2018 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think he either on vacation or hiding for me
Sep 3, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: I think he's just hiding from you.
Sep 3, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would he hide from me?
Sep 3, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Maybe you dishonoured his family?
Sep 3, 2018 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How so?
Sep 3, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: Dunno, you'll have to ask him.
Sep 3, 2018 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or you can stop making stuff up. 
Sep 3, 2018 9:19 PM - Veho: Or you can stop stalking T-hug  
Sep 3, 2018 9:32 PM - Ericthegreat: famiry*?
Sep 3, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You stalk me all the time. 
Sep 3, 2018 9:39 PM - Veho: I stalk the shoutbox, not you in particular.
Sep 3, 2018 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, then who stalks me? o_o
Sep 3, 2018 10:07 PM - Veho: WHO WAS PHONE?  D:
Sep 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fone 
Sep 3, 2018 11:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VKVMNJK
Sep 4, 2018 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Fags
Sep 4, 2018 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken, you're taking "shitbox" too literally
Sep 4, 2018 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: go away
Sep 4, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure but i don't think ninjas wear balaclavas
Sep 4, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: but eh, close enough
Sep 4, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was the Ninja assigned too hiding in the crane game? lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: props, how long have you been wearing it?
Sep 4, 2018 1:38 AM - kenenthk: My mouth cant control what it says it's like two white rappers going at each other
Sep 4, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: I just want my new shoes to get here so I can start a return with amazon
Sep 4, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 69 white rappers lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need new boot laces, I walk so much in like 2 weeks I have already wore out the laces... lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:40 AM - kenenthk: I just ordered myself a pair of keen boots
Sep 4, 2018 1:41 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/40868956_10156484770944519_4962433818280591360_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=2d1ddb2dc432a966d1d513792983c1f4&oe=5C3ADA24
Sep 4, 2018 1:41 AM - kenenthk: Fucking pissed though because I wear a size 12 and there was a $50 difference between the 11.5
Sep 4, 2018 1:42 AM - kenenthk: And jdbye is an asshole
Sep 4, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I went cheapo lol my boots where 30 bucks with steel toe and all tactical looking
Sep 4, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Men-s-Interceptor-Force-Boot/55333429?athcpid=55333429&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVAV&athieid=v0&athstid=CS020&athguid=466001f5-aa9a1fe-5e3fc93d1490a2ae&athena=true
Sep 4, 2018 1:44 AM - kenenthk: I got my other check from my other job feels fucking nice having $500 left over knowing you wont get paid until Friday
Sep 4, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I am impressed with them, I probably walk 5-10 miles a day so I have easily put in like 50-100 miles on them and other than the laces they look new.
Sep 4, 2018 1:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm debating on still going up vfc to the liquor store and spending my night alone drunk
Sep 4, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your never alone, you always have me  lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Zoidberg!
Sep 4, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk sometimes I wish I was alone, I literally am never alone... and seriously I am one anti social mother fucker.
Sep 4, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spend my days talking to hundreds of people in person, then online hundreds of people... then in my home my wife and my grandson and my dog like pounce on me the moment I walk in the door and never a moment with myself lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:56 AM - kenenthk: I need to do a better job to remembering my cards CVS numbers
Sep 4, 2018 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Your biggest mistake in life was getting married
Sep 4, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk there is a BD rip of Brokeback mountain out now!!! lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk indeed it was
Sep 4, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The sad part is I was married once, got divorced then for some stupid reason I thought it would be great the 2nd time lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You know the definition of madness right? lol
Sep 4, 2018 2:03 AM - kenenthk: And that's when you learned to stop thinking with your dick
Sep 4, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that even possible lol
Sep 4, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean once all the blood flow goes there...
Sep 4, 2018 2:10 AM - kenenthk: Jimmy John's better hurry the fuck up the liquor store closes in 2 hours
Sep 4, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol John's Jimmy is faster  lol
Sep 4, 2018 3:22 AM - Coto: eh..
Sep 4, 2018 3:36 AM - kenenthk: You gotta be careful with steel reserve I drank two cans and already felt it
Sep 4, 2018 3:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: it was a nice way to say you've been a rude piece of shit lately
Sep 4, 2018 3:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: NOW i'm being an asshole
Sep 4, 2018 3:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/pandora__spocks/status/1001148032384036864


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 5, 2018)

Sep 4, 2018 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: coulda sworn the "super nintendo" logo wasn't blue on mine
Sep 4, 2018 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Sep 4, 2018 7:03 AM - VinsCool: Now kiss
Sep 4, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 4, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: smh
Sep 4, 2018 12:05 PM - kenenthk: No
Sep 4, 2018 12:10 PM - Titanica: Hello.
Sep 4, 2018 12:13 PM - DinohScene: hi
Sep 4, 2018 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2018/08/kraft-partners-with-hersheys-for-new-hersheys-and-reeses-whipped-toppings.html
Sep 4, 2018 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Murica
Sep 4, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know it man lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:36 PM - kenenthk: Actually a reeses filled twinkies would be God like
Sep 4, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife hid my Chocolate melting thing, because I bought Twinkies and dipped them in dark chocolate... lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Dark chocolate is disgusting
Sep 4, 2018 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 that's racist
Sep 4, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghirideli dark chocolate is awesome it balances out the over sweet of the twinkee and magic happens lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Theres some milk chocolate covered caramel balls I keep stealing from a nurses desk at work and she's all like I just filled that last week
Sep 4, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer milk chocolate but dark chocolate does help balance the sweetness like psi says
Sep 4, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao the volunteers at my work bake cookies M-F and I hate it... they have this tiny oven like 20 feet from my post
Sep 4, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Otis Spunkmeyer" lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:44 PM - DinohScene: all chocolate is disgusting
Sep 4, 2018 12:45 PM - kenenthk: Dark chocolates too rich for me alone unless it's a rustle stoves thing
Sep 4, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh what is your favorite candy type thing?
Sep 4, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: theres a really good chocolate with berry filling made from berry juice but the filling is overly sweet, the dark chocolate coating helps cancel out the sweetness
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the end result is a chocolate with a lot of flavor and the right amount of sweetness where a little at a time is enough
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rustle Stovers sugar free chocolates are the bomb
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you get that in stores?
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want sugar free chocolate here you have to buy it at health food stores or online
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Chocolate covered cashews on the other hand
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real JDbye that sounds amazing... I am hungry but my wife wants to sleep in  kik
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it sexpensive
Sep 4, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can make your own breakfast
Sep 4, 2018 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Smack her with a cooking spoon psi
Sep 4, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I want to cook but she hates when I wake her up with good food...
Sep 4, 2018 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Tell her to do her job
Sep 4, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: how can she hate that
Sep 4, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In spite of working like 28 hours out of the last 48 houts lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye my wife is made of hate lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:48 PM - kenenthk: The best part of waking up is foldgers in the air?
Sep 4, 2018 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Maybe she hates foldgers
Sep 4, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually do like fresh ground Starbucks beans, distilled water and a whole nice coffee thing lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:49 PM - kenenthk: I offended a customer once by suggesting a new Starbucks flavor
Sep 4, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweaty Bean's dipped in her mug? lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:50 PM - kenenthk: He said he doesnt like how they close small shops yet ironically was shopping in a large retail center
Sep 4, 2018 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah some people are weird... like complaining about Walmart "They drive out small places!" no it's people who are broke and cant afford small shop prices that do that...
Sep 4, 2018 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Yet they shop there
Sep 4, 2018 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol they have the larger selection too, so the small shop is a bad concept
Sep 4, 2018 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want lemonaid at some kids stand or you want Mike's Hard Lemonaid for half the price? lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Even then a big cooperation still let's you own the store even if they buy you out
Sep 4, 2018 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Or you close your doors
Sep 4, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a natural progression of consumerism and capitalism, although the government is supposed to step in and protect the people to a degree... like tariffs and breaking monopolies
Sep 4, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but they don't
Sep 4, 2018 12:56 PM - kenenthk: You can say no all you want they'll just build 10 feet down lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah for sure lol
Sep 4, 2018 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Thought I cant stand how stuck up some retail managers act
Sep 4, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LUTV1KAvZdk
Sep 4, 2018 1:13 PM - DinohScene: I dun like sweets
Sep 4, 2018 1:13 PM - DinohScene: I like fruits n biscuits
Sep 4, 2018 1:14 PM - kenenthk: I'm amazed people arent offended by Starbucks Mexican mocha flavor
Sep 4, 2018 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: they probably are
Sep 4, 2018 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Starbucks fuck you we'll offend you 
Sep 4, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/massive-lizard-terrorizes-florida-family_us_5b895941e4b0511db3d7b0f3
Sep 4, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Horchata Mocha Fappicuino?
Sep 4, 2018 1:38 PM - kenenthk: That would make a good golden girls m9vie
Sep 4, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 4, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Golden Girls VS Monitor Lizard
Sep 4, 2018 1:40 PM - kenenthk: They awake from their graves
Sep 4, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombie Blanch use your super undead STD's on it!!!
Sep 4, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/sex-doll-brothel-toronto_us_5b85e319e4b0511db3d28310
Sep 4, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol recycled jizzz
Sep 4, 2018 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: those dolls are expensive, so it makes sense
Sep 4, 2018 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if they disinfect the whole thing or just the naughty bits?
Sep 4, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, for the clientele they are marketing towards, anything can be a naughty bit
Sep 4, 2018 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Waffles
Sep 4, 2018 2:46 PM - kenenthk: I should put a sex doll on our hospital beds just to see nurses reactions
Sep 4, 2018 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's an expensive prank
Sep 4, 2018 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they will be able to tell it's not real as soon as they touch it
Sep 4, 2018 3:24 PM - kenenthk: But not if it's used 
Sep 4, 2018 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a matter of that
Sep 4, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just don't think they can make realistic enough feeling flesh and skin to fool a nurse
Sep 4, 2018 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: who touch people every day
Sep 4, 2018 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Call jack the ripper
Sep 4, 2018 3:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 4, 2018 3:48 PM - Joe88: That site contains porn, please dont link to it
Sep 4, 2018 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Censored porn
Sep 4, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I missed it lol
Sep 4, 2018 4:05 PM - Devin: Just waiting on Forsaken to launch. Any moment now.
Sep 4, 2018 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Held back until December
Sep 4, 2018 4:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dragon quest IX is out today 
Sep 4, 2018 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also 30 mins left until Last Remnant is no longer on steam
Sep 4, 2018 4:26 PM - kenenthk: I was hoping my new shoes would be here before work
Sep 4, 2018 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: RIP last remnant 
Sep 4, 2018 5:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's one game I'll never play
Sep 4, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QS1jQZz
Sep 4, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ptwi2mG
Sep 4, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Myao6gV.jpg
Sep 4, 2018 5:54 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MfTbHITdhEI
Sep 4, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2Vk1SO1.jpg
Sep 4, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lol https://i.imgur.com/pHtUWPv.jpg
Sep 4, 2018 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Why does ups always deliver at the last minute
Sep 4, 2018 6:10 PM - Depravo: I have Last Remnant. Should I play it?
Sep 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do you like generic JRPGs with a convoluted battle system?
Sep 4, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If so, sure
Sep 4, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If not, meh. It's no great loss if you don't play it
Sep 4, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of those games you could put behind all the other stuff you want to play on your back log, cuz it's not groundbreaking or amazing or has any kind of huge impact to justify playing it ASAP
Sep 4, 2018 6:18 PM - Ericthegreat: Convoluted in a good way?
Sep 4, 2018 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh...not really
Sep 4, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a turn based system, but instead of controlling individual characters you control whole units of random characters.
Sep 4, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I say random, but it's like units you acquire as you play lol
Sep 4, 2018 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The commands apply towards entire units, and are more general commands like "hey go heal those guys" instead of "Hey heal dying character #4 because he's nearly dead"
Sep 4, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it takes like hours before you actually learn the battle system in game from what I recall
Sep 4, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I think it wasn't until I played for like 10 hours that I actually started to get the hang of it
Sep 4, 2018 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But some people jerk off over it, saying it takes boring simple turn based combat and makes it strategic and complex
Sep 4, 2018 6:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean like Fire emblem 
Sep 4, 2018 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really. Fire Emblem goes way in-depth with tactics, this doesn't
Sep 4, 2018 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've played any other game with a similar battle system honestly
Sep 4, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armadillidiidae
Sep 4, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Role Playing Game? I will pick roles... I am Drathnor  lol
Sep 4, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I7DuB
Sep 4, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-turing-mobility-rtx-2080-mobile-gpu/amp/
Sep 4, 2018 7:00 PM - Depravo: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-devon-45414022
Sep 4, 2018 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: I put on my robe and wizard hat.
Sep 4, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: "NVIDIA’s Max-Q designs are the closest you can ever get to desktop-grade performance in a laptop"
Sep 4, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: uhh, no, that's the non Max-Q designs
Sep 4, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Max-Q is just nerfed
Sep 4, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep nice sharticle
Sep 4, 2018 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i submitted it to barshens
Sep 4, 2018 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is BBC so maybe they saw it already but hey
Sep 4, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo that's awesome.
Sep 4, 2018 10:09 PM - Veho: "The bike, made out of cardboard and reclaimed plastic, was commissioned by a local environment initiative."
Sep 4, 2018 10:09 PM - Veho: Because nothing says "environment initiative" like dumping a bunch of plastic and cardboard on a meadow.
Sep 4, 2018 10:09 PM - Veho: Wait, nobody said they were an environment _preservation_ initiative.
Sep 4, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: Maybe their goal is to wreck the thing.
Sep 4, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: "Local environment ruination initiative."
Sep 4, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: "I can't feel anything with preservation, if you know what I mean."
Sep 4, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5SwkNetGVk
Sep 4, 2018 10:23 PM - Veho: Is that really a 10 minute rant about one single model of a Chinese arcade thing? Does that guy ever browse Alibaba?
Sep 4, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Pandora-box5-4-4s12-LCD-Mini_60743939539.html?spm=a2700.7724838.2017115.21.378b50casDCUXQ
Sep 4, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Sep 4, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just watched the whole thing and yeah it got pretty meh
Sep 4, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: not the best lol
Sep 4, 2018 10:40 PM - Veho: Usually those youtube videographers order the knockoff and give it a playtest so we can laigh at it.
Sep 4, 2018 10:41 PM - Veho: *laugh
Sep 4, 2018 10:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IyMifYC.mp4
Sep 4, 2018 10:43 PM - Veho: Hot dogs.
Sep 4, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s-UcD8HLkY
Sep 4, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PGK6kQZ
Sep 4, 2018 11:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mbc5L4S.mp4
Sep 4, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think I seen Godzilla fly by in that one clip
Sep 4, 2018 11:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gkjCJVf.jpg
Sep 4, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asUyK6JWt9U


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 6, 2018)

Sep 5, 2018 6:55 AM - T-hug: spiderman spiderman does whatever a spider can
Sep 5, 2018 8:13 AM - Localhorst86: I don't think spiders have wrists. They shoot webs out of their ass
Sep 5, 2018 10:34 AM - BORTZ: I have wrists
Sep 5, 2018 10:35 AM - BORTZ: Thug im drowing, Dragon Quest XI, Destiny 2 Forsaken, and Spiderman all in 3 days??? halp
Sep 5, 2018 10:59 AM - DinohScene: play Dragon Quest first
Sep 5, 2018 10:59 AM - DinohScene: I know you love that franchise more then you love me
Sep 5, 2018 11:26 AM - BORTZ: I want to, BUTTTT I cannot get behind the the leveling curve for D2 Forsaken. I have to keep ahead so I will be viable for the raid
Sep 5, 2018 11:28 AM - DinohScene: hmm, power level?
Sep 5, 2018 11:29 AM - DinohScene: be like me and go on a grinding trip early in the game so bosses later on are like wet newspaper
Sep 5, 2018 11:29 AM - DinohScene: you can just waltz right through them : D
Sep 5, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: RIP classic themes
Sep 5, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: damn i was using the old dar theme :C
Sep 5, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: the new ones, the white is too whitey, the dark is a weird dark
Sep 5, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: hey krista?
Sep 5, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: didnt knew about this pokemon crystal rom hack
Sep 5, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: seems awesome, will try it right away
Sep 5, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: in the started choice you typed "Unknown" is that a "random" pokemon, or a typo for unown?
Sep 5, 2018 11:46 AM - BORTZ: ya cant really powerlevel in destiny
Sep 5, 2018 11:58 AM - DinohScene: I guess finding a team of competent gamers is the next step then?
Sep 5, 2018 12:25 PM - BORTZ: That's not too hard lol just grab a group from LFG
Sep 5, 2018 12:51 PM - Localhorst86: League of Fruity Gamers?
Sep 5, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: lol
Sep 5, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: or beter: lofg
Sep 5, 2018 1:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Stab people
Sep 5, 2018 1:18 PM - Localhorst86: don't
Sep 5, 2018 1:18 PM - Localhorst86: that often causes trouble with the law
Sep 5, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: you can get aids
Sep 5, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: when you stab people, blood comes out and may contact you
Sep 5, 2018 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am Captain Stabbin lol
Sep 5, 2018 1:28 PM - DinohScene: Captain Stabbin on a cruise
Sep 5, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: are ya cruising the red sea? ;O;
Sep 5, 2018 1:34 PM - Localhorst86: I understood that reference
Sep 5, 2018 1:34 PM - Localhorst86: is Captain Stabbin still a thing?
Sep 5, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2018 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo III and Reaper of Souls is on sale for like 20 bucks
Sep 5, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the Necromancer is also on sale
Sep 5, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Necromancer is still 10 bucks, I think I got it for like 8?
Sep 5, 2018 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got both already but dont have necromancer
Sep 5, 2018 2:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/enS1W4e
Sep 5, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I have done something similar lol
Sep 5, 2018 3:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug was typing in chat at 3 am. So you like showing up when I'm sleeping huh? 
Sep 5, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: just solder a bunch of wires to the pcie pins
Sep 5, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: and then solder to the gpu, there, cheap external gpu
Sep 5, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: migles were would we be without your smart
Sep 5, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: ???
Sep 5, 2018 4:23 PM - DinohScene: Sonic Angel, T-Hug is in a completely different timezone then yourself, so am I
Sep 5, 2018 4:23 PM - DinohScene: I can predict that in a few hours, you'll be sitting down for dinner
Sep 5, 2018 4:24 PM - DinohScene: source: I'm a time traveler, I came back in time to tell you what you're going to do in a few hours
Sep 5, 2018 4:25 PM - Pacheko17: Alright, mister John Titor
Sep 5, 2018 4:26 PM - DinohScene: Pacheko! long time no see!
Sep 5, 2018 4:29 PM - Pacheko17: Yup! How you doing?
Sep 5, 2018 4:29 PM - DinohScene: quite alright
Sep 5, 2018 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: what do you mean Dinoh you saw him just a few hours ago
Sep 5, 2018 4:30 PM - DinohScene: life goes on, should be living on me own again round Christmas
Sep 5, 2018 4:30 PM - DinohScene: Shh, JD! he cannot know about his future
Sep 5, 2018 4:31 PM - DinohScene: that would severely impact the space time continuum
Sep 5, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: i had a time travelers party few hours ago....
Sep 5, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: dinoh why wasnt you there
Sep 5, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh, but that's his present
Sep 5, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's your past
Sep 5, 2018 4:33 PM - DinohScene: sorry Flame, couldn't make it, me DMC ran out of petrol
Sep 5, 2018 4:34 PM - DinohScene: throw another party last week and tell me next year
Sep 5, 2018 4:34 PM - DinohScene: I'll make sure I'll attend!
Sep 5, 2018 4:35 PM - Flame: eye eye captain
Sep 5, 2018 4:37 PM - DinohScene: speaking of DMC's, I should check up on me businesses in GTAO
Sep 5, 2018 4:37 PM - DinohScene: any of you peasants want to play vidya with me and the boyfriend?
Sep 5, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too tired from all the stabbing lol
Sep 5, 2018 4:47 PM - DinohScene: whimp
Sep 5, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2018 4:52 PM - DinohScene: eh, I honestly doubt anyone would play it in the same way we play it
Sep 5, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm more of a kill random poeple for no reason lol
Sep 5, 2018 4:54 PM - DinohScene: yeh.. we're... grinding money
Sep 5, 2018 4:54 PM - DinohScene: with the occasional rampage against police
Sep 5, 2018 4:54 PM - DinohScene: cus fuck Rockstar's shennanigans
Sep 5, 2018 4:54 PM - DinohScene: the police have to pay for it
Sep 5, 2018 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing like beating an old lady to death with her own walker to work up an appetite lol
Sep 5, 2018 4:55 PM - DinohScene: oh you monster!
Sep 5, 2018 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GTA!!! lol
Sep 5, 2018 4:57 PM - DinohScene: that poor old lady
Sep 5, 2018 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is GTA online free?
Sep 5, 2018 4:57 PM - Flame: well you pay for gta 5
Sep 5, 2018 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only if I can beat old ladies and cats and dogs death with random objects
Sep 5, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GTA 6 needs multiple stories and one of the stories should be about a violent drug addicted serial killer
Sep 5, 2018 5:00 PM - DinohScene: yeh, you pay for GTA 5 but GTAO is free
Sep 5, 2018 5:00 PM - DinohScene: does require XBLGold tho
Sep 5, 2018 5:01 PM - DinohScene: and if you want that, perhaps Postal 2 is a game for you Psio
Sep 5, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: basically the way I play right now lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: which version fo GTA 5 do you have dinoh
Sep 5, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just got home from lunch, went to this new diner that opened up like a month-ish ago that's a 2 minute walk from me, 10/10 would die of heart failure there
Sep 5, 2018 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had what was probably the best chicken bacon wrap I've ever had out of these shitty diner places lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:05 PM - Flame: damn tom. see you on the other side then 
Sep 5, 2018 5:06 PM - DinohScene: Xbone
Sep 5, 2018 5:06 PM - DinohScene: can also play it on 360 but meh, can't grind munnies
Sep 5, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't put all my extra cash away for Tom BombaBabby things, I'd totally eat lunch there daily lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:08 PM - Flame: 2 minute walk?
Sep 5, 2018 5:09 PM - Flame: tom do you live in the city or suburban
Sep 5, 2018 5:09 PM - DinohScene: Don't forget to praise the Sun for your child
Sep 5, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: ***Don't forget to praise the Sun for your son
Sep 5, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More urban than suburban, I live a few blocks from a main road
Sep 5, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: if its a girl
Sep 5, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: rip your game collection
Sep 5, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll find out if it's a Tom or Tomantha BombaBabby in 2 weeks lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy for your games
Sep 5, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, if I have a Tomantha I'll force her to like my games 
Sep 5, 2018 5:12 PM - Flame:  ?
Sep 5, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I work from home, so I'll have the babby strapped to my chest while I play my DOOMs and Halos and shit 
Sep 5, 2018 5:14 PM - DinohScene: what's your address tommy, I'll send you a babby card : D
Sep 5, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: eew " babby strapped to my chest while ..... and shit
Sep 5, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: or you could play barbie dress up girls
Sep 5, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: @migles can give you advice on how to progress
Sep 5, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By the time he/she will be 2, they'll be a Dark Souls master ;O;
Sep 5, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First words will be "git gud scrub"
Sep 5, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then Praise the Sun 
Sep 5, 2018 5:18 PM - Flame: then "this is bullshit"
Sep 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll name it Flame if it's a girl ;O;
Sep 5, 2018 5:23 PM - Flame: shiiitttt
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: tom how did you find out
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: about flame jr
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: ;O;
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really though, Fiona if it's a girl or Theodore if it's a boy
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fiancee is expecting a girl, I have no opinion lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:24 PM - DinohScene: what you're going to name it after me when it becomes a boy?
Sep 5, 2018 5:25 PM - DinohScene: or are you going to wait with that until the babby reaches puberty
Sep 5, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2018 5:25 PM - DinohScene: if it's a gaylord like me, you'll name him after me? ;p
Sep 5, 2018 5:27 PM - Flame: name it Zesus M. Ahmed
Sep 5, 2018 5:28 PM - puss2puss: nice discussion! miawwww
Sep 5, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: either s/he will be a hero, or burn all the hero's alive
Sep 5, 2018 5:29 PM - DinohScene: sup pussy
Sep 5, 2018 5:30 PM - puss2puss: not much, just got some new games on 3ds and trying them out  unfortunatly.. i pass most of this time waiting in the multiplayer lobby of tri force hero haha..
Sep 5, 2018 5:30 PM - puss2puss: how bout you Dinoh? all's good?
Sep 5, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: puss: get some friends to play it with, it sucks with randoms
Sep 5, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: lots of fun with friends though
Sep 5, 2018 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but even one random can ruin an otherwise fun game
Sep 5, 2018 5:31 PM - puss2puss: yeahhh i should do that lol.. i have 0 friends on this account yet
Sep 5, 2018 5:31 PM - DinohScene: I'm pretty fine
Sep 5, 2018 5:32 PM - DinohScene: waiting for that thing called a boyfriend to hurry up so we can play vidya
Sep 5, 2018 5:32 PM - puss2puss: Good aspiration comes to those who wait .. i think its an expression.. ..
Sep 5, 2018 5:33 PM - puss2puss: i heard from the clouds that you where in neeeed of the Chat Noir figurine at BK.. did you get it?
Sep 5, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh is that code for something? 
Sep 5, 2018 5:33 PM - DinohScene: yep
Sep 5, 2018 5:34 PM - DinohScene: and yes, Generous God linuxares has obtained Chatton for me!
Sep 5, 2018 5:34 PM - DinohScene: and well, lets just say it's pseudo-code for something :dino:
Sep 5, 2018 5:34 PM - DinohScene: we should have a Chat Noir emote for me :c
Sep 5, 2018 5:35 PM - Flame: we should have a bender one.... :hookers:
Sep 5, 2018 5:35 PM - Flame: nope..... one day surely
Sep 5, 2018 5:36 PM - DinohScene: wouldn't that just be pixelart of your face with a sigar in it?
Sep 5, 2018 5:37 PM - Flame: or that!
Sep 5, 2018 5:37 PM - DinohScene: no no no... that was the tattoo of you applied on p1ng's bum
Sep 5, 2018 5:37 PM - Flame: you know it baby!
Sep 5, 2018 5:37 PM - DinohScene: : D
Sep 5, 2018 5:38 PM - puss2puss: haha..
Sep 5, 2018 5:39 PM - DinohScene: finally, that rubber johnny has arrived
Sep 5, 2018 5:40 PM - puss2puss: hands-on teh joysticks!
Sep 5, 2018 5:40 PM - puss2puss: *the
Sep 5, 2018 5:41 PM - DinohScene: I'm going to have me hand on his joystick yeh : D
Sep 5, 2018 5:45 PM - puss2puss: ahah
Sep 5, 2018 5:47 PM - DinohScene: in all seriousness tho, I'm going to grind money on GTAO with him
Sep 5, 2018 5:52 PM - puss2puss: nice
Sep 5, 2018 5:58 PM - puss2puss: omg someone finally entered the lobby!.. damsn i hope it wont take as much time for a third player 
Sep 5, 2018 5:59 PM - puss2puss: oh god..he left 
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - DinohScene: poor pussy
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - DinohScene: get a xboner and join us
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - puss2puss: welp.. i dont think i will have a chance to try it out today lol..
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - puss2puss: pfff i dont like xbone 
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - puss2puss: is it crossplatform? i have it on pc
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - DinohScene: :c
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - DinohScene: nop
Sep 5, 2018 6:00 PM - puss2puss: ah damn Rockstars..
Sep 5, 2018 6:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqOidq3n1Q4 
Sep 5, 2018 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/xbox-boss-responds-to-sonys-new-cross-play-stateme/1100-6461536/
Sep 5, 2018 7:17 PM - Depravo: I just changed a tyre. I'm very clever.
Sep 5, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: on a bike?
Sep 5, 2018 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cars are easier.... lol
Sep 5, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: Yeah, a bike. Rear wheel too.
Sep 5, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pain n the ass lol
Sep 5, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: Internal gear hub so no derailleur to keep the chain tight.
Sep 5, 2018 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always just did my best and usually it worked out lol
Sep 5, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: Pain in the arse trying to keep the chain pulled tight while keeping the wheel straight while tightening the nuts.
Sep 5, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tight nuts are a good thing lol
Sep 5, 2018 7:38 PM - Depravo: Still, I've only changed one tyre and the rolling resistance is already noticeably less.
Sep 5, 2018 7:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kWiVu75.mp4
Sep 5, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: so i just received an ad from my bank (i switched bank recently, apparently they do this shit <,<)
Sep 5, 2018 7:52 PM - sup3rgh0st: Is the original TempStyle theme discontinued? I was automatically forced into TempStyle 2.
Sep 5, 2018 7:52 PM - migles: there is this generic stock photo chick: https://imgur.com/FQodZFn
Sep 5, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: either i am really bad with faces or she is america ferrera https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1065229/?ref_=tt_cl_t1
Sep 5, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: yep tempstyle v1 was discountinued and removed
Sep 5, 2018 7:55 PM - sup3rgh0st: rip, that sucks...
Sep 5, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: this was the only time i cared about a stock photos model lol
Sep 5, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: the nose doesnt' match, but the rest of the face, is pretty much her
Sep 5, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tempstyle v2 master race
Sep 5, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc4te_ZqXH4
Sep 5, 2018 8:47 PM - the_randomizer: Looks like Amazon is having issues lol
Sep 5, 2018 8:47 PM - the_randomizer: No one's able to search
Sep 5, 2018 8:47 PM - the_randomizer: DDOS?
Sep 5, 2018 8:48 PM - the_randomizer: http://downdetector.com/status/amazon/map/
Sep 5, 2018 9:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://twitter.com/trihex/status/1037443621287587843
Sep 5, 2018 9:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol
Sep 5, 2018 9:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 5, 2018 9:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/O79NlvW
Sep 5, 2018 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yooka laylee physical and limited edition for Switch confirmed!
Sep 5, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KTwxLEz
Sep 5, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/51sxqe9
Sep 5, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kV2435i.jpg
Sep 5, 2018 11:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qHY6bSb.jpg
Sep 5, 2018 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: loloolol
Sep 5, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: reminds me of that dog that fakes being paralized lol
Sep 5, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z7TpT9mDgE
Sep 5, 2018 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some mango babka bread looking cake thing
Sep 5, 2018 11:45 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 6, 2018 12:06 AM - Coto: http://dictionary.pinpinchinese.com/definitions/s/%E5%AF%A1%E4%BA%BA-guaren
Sep 6, 2018 12:06 AM - Coto: here guaren means sneaky filthy rat
Sep 6, 2018 12:06 AM - Coto: or rata sucia
Sep 6, 2018 12:08 AM - Coto: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rattus_norvegicus
Sep 6, 2018 12:28 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioH53m2cod4
Sep 6, 2018 1:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cXevbaN.jpg
Sep 6, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That doggo is my entire life lol
Sep 6, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://getdrawings.com/angel-drawing-tattoos
Sep 6, 2018 2:49 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=di18hTFTwIw


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 7, 2018)

Sep 6, 2018 4:18 AM - VinsCool: Hungry
Sep 6, 2018 4:24 AM - NicoAICP: wait theres a shoutbox
Sep 6, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: No there isn't.
Sep 6, 2018 4:40 AM - Chary: You neeeeever saw this
Sep 6, 2018 4:40 AM - Chary: You were neeeeever here
Sep 6, 2018 5:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9gp2Rw3.mp4
Sep 6, 2018 6:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see everything O_O
Sep 6, 2018 6:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Except that ninja in the third row from the bleachers to the left of the door way 
Sep 6, 2018 6:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No wait, i saw that too 
Sep 6, 2018 10:21 AM - DinohScene: There's a shoutbox!?
Sep 6, 2018 10:21 AM - DinohScene: what!?
Sep 6, 2018 10:23 AM - AsPika2219: Earthquake srike Hokkaido, Japan today!
Sep 6, 2018 10:28 AM - DinohScene: RIP victims and #prayforjapan2018 n what not
Sep 6, 2018 10:28 AM - DinohScene: how's the death toll? hopefully none?
Sep 6, 2018 11:09 AM - puss2puss: At least 8 death and about 40 are missing
Sep 6, 2018 11:10 AM - DinohScene: Yeh saw it on the portal, surprised the deathtoll is so little
Sep 6, 2018 11:17 AM - puss2puss: same..  but who knows.. maybe in a couple of hours it will be updated to 20 ..
Sep 6, 2018 11:17 AM - puss2puss: on another not... G'Morning tempers and Chatton fan! 
Sep 6, 2018 11:18 AM - puss2puss: i find it funny/cute when you talk about Chat noir, chatton etc.. because, chatton is a french word for kitten 
Sep 6, 2018 11:22 AM - DinohScene: Bugaboo calls Adrien Chatton
Sep 6, 2018 11:22 AM - DinohScene: I just have a unhealthy obsession with Chat Noir : D
Sep 6, 2018 11:22 AM - DinohScene: well that and, now we got 3 superheroes on Temp
Sep 6, 2018 11:22 AM - DinohScene: Superman, Spiderman and Chat Noir
Sep 6, 2018 11:26 AM - puss2puss: lol..
Sep 6, 2018 11:26 AM - puss2puss: hey..we all need obession in life! to avoid global singularity .. kinda 
Sep 6, 2018 11:27 AM - puss2puss: *obsession
Sep 6, 2018 11:27 AM - DinohScene: it could be worse
Sep 6, 2018 11:28 AM - DinohScene: like my little pony
Sep 6, 2018 11:28 AM - puss2puss: indeed lol..
Sep 6, 2018 11:29 AM - puss2puss: Chat noir is pretty cool and nice though
Sep 6, 2018 11:30 AM - puss2puss: are you gonna dress as Chatton at halloween?
Sep 6, 2018 11:30 AM - puss2puss: ''well, same as year-long''  -Dinoh
Sep 6, 2018 11:36 AM - DinohScene: ^ yep : D
Sep 6, 2018 11:36 AM - DinohScene: nah I don't think it's wise to go out on halloween
Sep 6, 2018 11:36 AM - DinohScene: it's cold, doesn't get celebrated here and I have  money to get meself a CN suit
Sep 6, 2018 11:42 AM - puss2puss: it cost money? i tought you would just do your hair and keep the rest as 'natural' , with some body-paint 
Sep 6, 2018 11:43 AM - DinohScene: hmm, could do that
Sep 6, 2018 11:43 AM - DinohScene: but I still need the boots : D
Sep 6, 2018 11:56 AM - puss2puss: ..and a tail   ...or you could..slide yours between your legs and make it 'pop out' from behind .. ..
Sep 6, 2018 11:57 AM - DinohScene: Actually, Etchy had a leather belt tail for sale
Sep 6, 2018 12:08 PM - DinohScene: Or Etsy
Sep 6, 2018 12:08 PM - DinohScene: or w/e
Sep 6, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones for Dinoh lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWR2n0N6MTk&feature=em-uploademail
Sep 6, 2018 12:33 PM - DinohScene: I <З RDR
Sep 6, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are starting to emulate it at almost playable speeds now lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it another couple of years and will probably be pretty great (not that it isn't great now, I thought the PS3 would be impossible to emulate at this time)
Sep 6, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: cleaning all my storage stuff is a pain in the ass, specially when after 10 years the old stuff i had was saved in caotic state
Sep 6, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: there is folders inside folders that countain the same files as backup from the root foldewrs
Sep 6, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: then there is always that lose files in weird places, like a song in the photos folder
Sep 6, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: *loose
Sep 6, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: or lose, i forget the right kind of "lose\loose" to use in this situation lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I knew what you meant and yeah it's a pain lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am constantly trying to figure out the best way to organize stuff....
Sep 6, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: then there is the ammount of crap created by programs and software, specially in the documents folder like "GALLERY FOTOS FROM THAT SOFTWARE YOU TRIED ONCE"
Sep 6, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: "SAVED LOGS FROM A PROGRAM YOU DONT REMEMBER"
Sep 6, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best example I can give is with ROM sets, I have "complete" sets then I have my personal sets that all the junk is cleaned out, and sometimes I have a 3rd minimalist set....
Sep 6, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I hate when programs stuff random logs on C lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: EA games that save into a folder in documents named "EA GAMES" and other games that save into "ELECTRONIC ARTS"
Sep 6, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually filled with useful info like "Install time 5:47 PM" lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: microsoft redistributables extracting the packages into random hard drives, i just deleted redistributable files from E:
Sep 6, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles yeah the game companies all do that... I feel like MS should have stepped in and said "Game saves go in the "Game Saves" folder
Sep 6, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would have been much nicer for gamers 
Sep 6, 2018 12:50 PM - migles: psio the funny thing is there is "my games folder
Sep 6, 2018 12:50 PM - migles: "my games
Sep 6, 2018 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah there are a lot of save locations  lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: i had several games saving into "mygames"
Sep 6, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: and there was a folder "my games"
Sep 6, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: and there is also "C:\Users\Migles\Saved Games"
Sep 6, 2018 12:53 PM - migles: ho and the random empty folders that happear in "Videos"
Sep 6, 2018 12:53 PM - migles: like "captures"
Sep 6, 2018 12:53 PM - migles: not sure what is creating that folder lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:54 PM - migles: Psio
Sep 6, 2018 12:54 PM - migles: the roms organization for me is being swift
Sep 6, 2018 12:54 PM - migles: i just have it like this:
Sep 6, 2018 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/MXxRmKB
Sep 6, 2018 12:55 PM - migles: got the no intro set zipped
Sep 6, 2018 12:56 PM - migles: i extract roms from it as i want\need
Sep 6, 2018 12:57 PM - migles: got some loose files in the root but its for systems i just wanted to try one game https://imgur.com/3ZbCEhk
Sep 6, 2018 12:57 PM - migles: not sure what is pokemon my ass doing there but it will be fixed
Sep 6, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: i made a SAVES folder where i just dump all saves there into a folder named "need to organize"
Sep 6, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: from once in a while i plug into my sd cards and stuff and just dump stuff there lol
Sep 6, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: its a big mess, but i have a simple solution, just run a duplication file program that checks with md5, delete all backups that are not relevant lol
Sep 6, 2018 1:02 PM - migles: this is how my pc saves folder is going:
Sep 6, 2018 1:02 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/dekDkea
Sep 6, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: as you can see its not going great xD
Sep 6, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 6, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: hey psio
Sep 6, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: do you have a cool program that checks duplicate files?
Sep 6, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: i got one, but the UI is not the best
Sep 6, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't
Sep 6, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know all the duplicates I have, sort of need them lol
Sep 6, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Photo's is the one thing I could use some sort of AI sorting and renaming robot lol
Sep 6, 2018 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: any staff want to front page this? https://gbatemp.net/threads/yooka-laylee-is-getting-a-physical-version-for-switch.517313/
Sep 6, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles i think i used something called duplicate file remover or something, worked okay
Sep 6, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: can check both duplicate filename and checksum
Sep 6, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: any staff want to front page this? https://gbatemp.net/threads/yooka-laylee-is-getting-a-physical-version-for-switch.517313/ < Done
Sep 6, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks
Sep 6, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i'll be preordering it
Sep 6, 2018 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: always wanted a physical release for switch and this is the only chance to get one
Sep 6, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the N64 box and cartridge, that's pretty cool
Sep 6, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think team17 could have just published it normally, but at least quantities aren't limited i guess?
Sep 6, 2018 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah they are cool but don't have much practical use, so i think i'll just get the regular one since i already have the OST digitally
Sep 6, 2018 3:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 64-bit tier on kickstarter was very expensive so this is good for those that wanted that but couldn't justify the price, i just don't see much point in owning a fake n64 cart 
Sep 6, 2018 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't have anywhere to display it anyways
Sep 6, 2018 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would just gather dust
Sep 6, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: wheres team16 and the other teams before them
Sep 6, 2018 4:12 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 6, 2018 4:19 PM - Megadriver94: What if Blizzard made its own BR game and intended it as a spin-off of WOW?
Sep 6, 2018 4:19 PM - Megadriver94: Well then
Sep 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Megadriver94: Hmmph
Sep 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Coto: well fuck
Sep 6, 2018 4:20 PM - Megadriver94: Yes?
Sep 6, 2018 4:21 PM - Coto: want some coffee, work place´s busy: no coffee for u, well fuck
Sep 6, 2018 4:21 PM - Coto: damn.
Sep 6, 2018 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's THURSDAY 
Sep 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Coto: i think we are out at 2pm on fridays, can´t argue with that
Sep 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Coto: i was asked if it was any problem with that, and I was like, sure absolutely not. and everyone agreed
Sep 6, 2018 4:24 PM - Coto: lol
Sep 6, 2018 4:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If T-hug is hiding, who do I have to ask for permission to do a review of the messenger 
Sep 6, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Sonic indeed
Sep 6, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: and tomorrow it's friday friday 
Sep 6, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: SAK who is T-hug ?
Sep 6, 2018 5:18 PM - DeslotlCL: coto where do you work at?
Sep 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Coto: government. There´s police departement and shit here
Sep 6, 2018 5:19 PM - Coto: their VPN don´t block GBATemp, nor banks where I usually code stuff for.
Sep 6, 2018 5:26 PM - DeslotlCL: govierno? eri funcionario publico?
Sep 6, 2018 5:30 PM - Coto: a la pdi ni a carabineros les gusta que les digan funcionario publico xd, also english please.
Sep 6, 2018 5:30 PM - Coto: just asked. :-)
Sep 6, 2018 5:38 PM - nonameboy: I've got a question. Is it possible to install a language pack to a wii console? So that the menu is in a diferente language. I would like to have it in portugueses. Is there a way to make it Happen?
Sep 6, 2018 5:41 PM - nonameboy: Are there any mods for that? Cause portuguese is not supported natively I think
Sep 6, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: nonameboy there is a language option
Sep 6, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm not sure portuguese is there
Sep 6, 2018 5:42 PM - nonameboy: No theres not
Sep 6, 2018 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it matter? not like you need to use the system menu much
Sep 6, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: portuguese sucks anyway, use that to your advantage to learn english
Sep 6, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: if its for someone else, you got spanish
Sep 6, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: its close enough
Sep 6, 2018 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can set usb loader gx as autoboot in priiloader, it works fine as a system menu replacement and might have portuguese language
Sep 6, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: yeah i do believe usb loader gx has brasilian portuguese
Sep 6, 2018 5:44 PM - nonameboy: Yes it is for someone who lives in Portugal
Sep 6, 2018 5:45 PM - nonameboy: Ok thanks for the replys
Sep 6, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: well the wii itself i believe it only has spanish, unless the person is really clueless, it should be enough..
Sep 6, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: but some programs and homebrew do have portuguese, some even have true portuguese. if you want i can confirm in a minute if usb loader gx has portuguese out of the box
Sep 6, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: but you should never expect a good translation lol
Sep 6, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: the max you can edit from the system menu is the themes.. which have a change of bricking the console
Sep 6, 2018 5:47 PM - nonameboy: That would be nice if you could check that
Sep 6, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: give me a moment
Sep 6, 2018 5:47 PM - nonameboy: Thanks
Sep 6, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: usb loader gx doesn't have the language out of the box, but you can download it trough the menu
Sep 6, 2018 5:50 PM - migles: there is pt pt and pt br
Sep 6, 2018 5:51 PM - nonameboy: Alright thank you very much
Sep 6, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: you just have to go into the usb loader settings and in gui settings the option is there
Sep 6, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: if you have the usb loader gx fowarder you can even setup priiloader to autoboot it when you turn on the console
Sep 6, 2018 5:52 PM - nonameboy: Ok I will check that
Sep 6, 2018 5:52 PM - migles: so you won't see the default wii menu
Sep 6, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: i dont know if the thing is well translated but yeah.. if you really care you can even edit the files i believe
Sep 6, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: as for the wii menu, like i said, spanish is your best bet
Sep 6, 2018 5:53 PM - nonameboy: Oky
Sep 6, 2018 5:55 PM - nonameboy: Now I dont remember how to access priiloader. It's been a while lol
Sep 6, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: hold reset button while you turn it on
Sep 6, 2018 5:57 PM - nonameboy: Ah ok thanks again
Sep 6, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: i dont remember if the usb loader has a password thing to lock the settings, you might check that as well if the console is for kids or clueless people who shouldn't mess with stuff
Sep 6, 2018 5:58 PM - nonameboy: That is a good ideia
Sep 6, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: There is a mode that hides the dangerous settings at least
Sep 6, 2018 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dunno if it's passworded
Sep 6, 2018 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2018/09/05/dominos-realizes-free-pizza-for-life-promotion-was-a-bad-idea/amp/
Sep 6, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: 100 pizzas a year
Sep 6, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: i eat at least 200 a year
Sep 6, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 100 a year for 100 years lol
Sep 6, 2018 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if it was any other chain  would think about it lol
Sep 6, 2018 7:01 PM - Depravo: BURT REYNOLDS!
Sep 6, 2018 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Shit, I've never had a tattoo but free pizza 2 times a week for life? Yes please
Sep 6, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's worth the pain
Sep 6, 2018 7:04 PM - Chary: Rip Burt Reynolds
Sep 6, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: 
Sep 6, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He dun smoked his last bandit
Sep 6, 2018 7:17 PM - Flame: damn 
Sep 6, 2018 7:17 PM - Flame: can not wait for "Once Upon a Time in Hollywood"
Sep 6, 2018 7:22 PM - puss2puss: Burt Reynolds & Clint Eastwood were fired from GUNSMOKE & RAWHIDE at the same time. Burt was told he couldn't act and Clint his neck was too skinny. In the parking lot, Burt said to Clint, "I dunno what you're gonna do, but I'm gonna take acting lessons."
Sep 6, 2018 7:23 PM - puss2puss: RestInPeace  damn he was a great actor, and i always loved his temper lol he was like a water boiler 
Sep 6, 2018 7:24 PM - Depravo: RIP Burt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aM8M34zE04
Sep 6, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: So is he dead or just fired?
Sep 6, 2018 7:26 PM - puss2puss: he is dead..
Sep 6, 2018 7:27 PM - puss2puss: the 'fire' stuff is a remark on his twitter, an anecdote
Sep 6, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh
Sep 6, 2018 7:27 PM - puss2puss: must have been funny , he looked Clint after being fired from teh filming and said ''i dont know what you gonna do, but i'm gonna take acting lessons'' 
Sep 6, 2018 7:28 PM - puss2puss: the only positiv thing about his death.. is taht he lived long, we see so many people dying under 60.. but i'm gonna miss him, was such a good actor imo
Sep 6, 2018 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah, he lived a full life
Sep 6, 2018 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sure he's satisfied
Sep 6, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man made some great movies and banged hot chicks no regrets im sure lol
Sep 6, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/OnePlus-5T-A5010-Version-Midnight/dp/B0785H6VKX
Sep 6, 2018 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda want it lol
Sep 6, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: https://liliputing.com/2018/06/one-mix-yoga-preview.html
Sep 6, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: It's like a crappy GPD Pocket.
Sep 6, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol only in phone form
Sep 6, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm Veho that one you posted i would rather just buy a laptop lol
Sep 6, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wierd that i feel ok spending money on a phone vs a palmtop lol
Sep 6, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although probably just going to buy the J7 Prime
Sep 6, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318073-REG/samsung_sm_g610m_black_galaxy_j7_prime_g610m.html/?c3api=3679%2Cbing%2C81020275396831%2C4584619890722573&msclkid=18092e0aa7a11202b96a759b2d1bc4bd
Sep 6, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The phone i have now i like but i could use something a bit better
Sep 6, 2018 8:40 PM - BORTZ: I have a droid turbo 2, about on par with the Samsung galaxy 6. runs great, the onlu app the is actually bad is snapchap
Sep 6, 2018 8:40 PM - BORTZ: it literally shuts my phone off if i have less than 30% battery
Sep 6, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: I have a OnePlus 3T and it's still going great.
Sep 6, 2018 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Green and purple 
Sep 6, 2018 8:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Moderator, supervisor 
Sep 6, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bortz that's weird that snapchat would cause that
Sep 6, 2018 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I mean the battery is probably worn but still
Sep 6, 2018 8:51 PM - Chary: You haven't had bad battery until you've had a iPhone 6
Sep 6, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple makes really great/shitty devices....
Sep 6, 2018 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dark color names are not easy to see with dark theme 
Sep 6, 2018 9:05 PM - BORTZ: Jdbye i actually replaced the battery. I think it was partially an old battery but for some reason snapchat puts some crazy strain on the battery to the point where it will still do it. Even after a new OEM battery replacement.
Sep 6, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: then why doesn't it drain the battery for everyone that uses it? 
Sep 6, 2018 9:10 PM - BORTZ: Could be my version of android/hardware or something
Sep 6, 2018 9:11 PM - BORTZ: I have noticed that snapchat seems to be the most sloppily coded app i have installed on my phone
Sep 6, 2018 10:06 PM - Chary: Worse than Facebook?
Sep 6, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NKtkTnM.mp4
Sep 6, 2018 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: When can I POGGERS in this shout box 
Sep 6, 2018 11:47 PM - Megadriver94: WOW + PUBG=??
Sep 6, 2018 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: = a mess
Sep 7, 2018 12:10 AM - Coto: i have infinite coffee at workplace. That is good.
Sep 7, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: the 'reverse engineering' shit I have learnt comes in handy in overall projects. People losing hair over code that does not work and I am all like leave it to me, but bring me coffee and massage me.
Sep 7, 2018 12:12 AM - Coto: reverse engineering is life (or create your own stuff)
Sep 7, 2018 12:15 AM - Coto: and we got this guy at IT: https://i.imgflip.com/1a8nzz.jpg
Sep 7, 2018 12:15 AM - Coto: I am not that guy, but the IT guy resembles that one almost 1:1
Sep 7, 2018 12:32 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQGbXmkSArs
Sep 7, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: i really wanted to like kung fury but i just didn't
Sep 7, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i liked that scene
Sep 7, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: always like anything hacking related
Sep 7, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are some really good hacker movies
Sep 7, 2018 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: that i've seen
Sep 7, 2018 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: the only hacking related video i didn't like was that episode of CSI with hacking where they claimed all of them used irc and spoke in leetspeak
Sep 7, 2018 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was dumb
Sep 7, 2018 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: but csi likes to just take a stereotype and run with it
Sep 7, 2018 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: like that episode about furries...
Sep 7, 2018 12:58 AM - Coto: the guy fixed an LDAP issue in 6 seconds. while rotating his chair "it's done"
Sep 7, 2018 12:59 AM - Coto: i recall saying "hackerman" and a lot of people laughed. But that IT guy is too cool for being ashamed lol
Sep 7, 2018 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 7, 2018 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: often times when i help family with some computer problem i have it fixed in seconds and they all think i'm some sort of computer genius
Sep 7, 2018 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just know computers
Sep 7, 2018 1:00 AM - Coto: and he wears these fucking hackerman glasses ( i dont)
Sep 7, 2018 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: even so there's a lot i don't know and i can't fix every problem
Sep 7, 2018 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: the problems they needed help with just happened to be dead simple
Sep 7, 2018 1:01 AM - Coto: every company has a hackerman deep in IT department
Sep 7, 2018 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: one thing that did stump me... was when mom had somehow rotated the screen on her laptop and i had no idea about the ctrl+alt+arrow key hotkey at that point
Sep 7, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv9bQoS422g
Sep 7, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it control + alt + arrows don't work on my computer  must be a laptop thing lol
Sep 7, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, PSI.
Sep 7, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should buy a arcade machine 
Sep 7, 2018 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.arcade1up.com/ 
Sep 7, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/directv-now-is-getting-ready-to-release-a-streaming-player-called-the-osprey/amp/
Sep 7, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have MAME  lol
Sep 7, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but I did always want a few of them just no space 
Sep 7, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say too expensive also but really arcade machines are kinda cheap... usually under 800 bucks depending on condition and stuff lol
Sep 7, 2018 1:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But this one can fit anywhere 
Sep 7, 2018 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can always get these 
Sep 7, 2018 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/DA70B555-5F24-4A90-ABCE-E3BE92AD516D
Sep 7, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FilbmQl
Sep 7, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh those things lol
Sep 7, 2018 2:10 AM - lcie nimbus: God, what have i just done
Sep 7, 2018 2:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i think its gpu specific... not sure
Sep 7, 2018 2:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: might be an intel thing?
Sep 7, 2018 2:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah that can't be it i think that laptop was amd
Sep 7, 2018 2:12 AM - lcie nimbus: No. I just started writing another series when i've yet to finish my first one.
Sep 7, 2018 2:12 AM - lcie nimbus: The monster machine that is TMP is already taking all my time by forcing me to write 8000+ words a week, and now i have to write another 5000.
Sep 7, 2018 2:13 AM - lcie nimbus: I'm screwed.
Sep 7, 2018 2:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: those tiny arcades are neat but have a weird screen resolution so stuff isn't scaled great
Sep 7, 2018 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah icie you're not screwed unless you're being forced
Sep 7, 2018 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: psI: maybe the 1up ones are better
Sep 7, 2018 2:16 AM - lcie nimbus: Yeah, TMP got me 1200 followers, who want their bi-weekly chapters, and turned me into one of the big names on RRL. i recently finished the first book, and was supposed to take a two week break.
Sep 7, 2018 2:17 AM - lcie nimbus: But NOOOOO, i just couldn't stop, and published The Dead World too. two chapters up, releases one 5000 word chapter a week. An dnow i'm due to start continuing TMP on monday. FML. .
Sep 7, 2018 2:17 AM - lcie nimbus: An don RRL, release rate makes or breaks an author.
Sep 7, 2018 2:19 AM - lcie nimbus: *Starts banging head against wall*
Sep 7, 2018 2:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cNXcGjI.mp4
Sep 7, 2018 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats RRL
Sep 7, 2018 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyway no one's forcing you but yourself
Sep 7, 2018 2:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey psi, check this out 
Sep 7, 2018 2:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/zvdneWrfRnk
Sep 7, 2018 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Fct7zGO
Sep 7, 2018 2:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Catdog is a nickelodeon cartoon 
Sep 7, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2018 3:09 AM - Veho: Cat-dog hybrid, a cog.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 8, 2018)

Sep 7, 2018 9:51 AM - VinsCool: Coffee
Sep 7, 2018 10:51 AM - puss2puss: pfff...tea!
Sep 7, 2018 10:51 AM - puss2puss: .. G'morning tempers
Sep 7, 2018 11:01 AM - VinsCool: Morning
Sep 7, 2018 11:11 AM - DinohScene: mornin wenches
Sep 7, 2018 11:13 AM - Voxel: g'noon
Sep 7, 2018 11:14 AM - DinohScene: Voxel!
Sep 7, 2018 11:14 AM - Voxel: Hi Dinoh! 
Sep 7, 2018 11:14 AM - DinohScene: how's life?
Sep 7, 2018 11:15 AM - Voxel: good good. Starting college monday, so been really busy.
Sep 7, 2018 11:16 AM - DinohScene: I saw it on your status update yeh
Sep 7, 2018 11:16 AM - DinohScene: good luck with it mate!
Sep 7, 2018 11:16 AM - Voxel: Thanks.  Much been happening with you?
Sep 7, 2018 11:16 AM - DinohScene: don't become like me and lose motivation haha
Sep 7, 2018 11:16 AM - DinohScene: hmm, aside from being in a endless circle of waking up, playing games and sleeping
Sep 7, 2018 11:16 AM - DinohScene: very little
Sep 7, 2018 11:17 AM - DinohScene: still awaiting a message that I can move out again
Sep 7, 2018 11:18 AM - Voxel: ah, I kinda envy that endless cycle sometimes lately 
Sep 7, 2018 11:19 AM - DinohScene: have to admit, it is fun
Sep 7, 2018 11:19 AM - DinohScene: for the first 6 months orso
Sep 7, 2018 11:19 AM - DinohScene: after 8 years, it's become a burden
Sep 7, 2018 11:21 AM - VinsCool: Right now I want a drink personally, lol
Sep 7, 2018 11:23 AM - DinohScene: I got to pick up the boyfriend in ~30 mins
Sep 7, 2018 11:23 AM - DinohScene: so I'll be rolling one instead of drinking an inch ;p
Sep 7, 2018 11:32 AM - DinohScene: oops, forgot to notify the reporter
Sep 7, 2018 11:32 AM - DinohScene: cheers Voxel : D
Sep 7, 2018 11:32 AM - Voxel: no prob
Sep 7, 2018 11:33 AM - DinohScene: bloody hell me room is dusty
Sep 7, 2018 11:35 AM - DinohScene: laptop fan is clogged up with cat hair : D
Sep 7, 2018 11:38 AM - DinohScene: all clean and tidy again
Sep 7, 2018 11:42 AM - VinsCool: Yuck
Sep 7, 2018 11:42 AM - VinsCool: Lol
Sep 7, 2018 11:47 AM - DinohScene: only have to unscrew 2 screws on the back, pull back 4 tabs on the keyboard and I can lift it out
Sep 7, 2018 11:48 AM - DinohScene: immediate access to the fan and heatsinks
Sep 7, 2018 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky lol
Sep 7, 2018 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My laptop is impossibru to work on 
Sep 7, 2018 11:51 AM - DinohScene: next lappy I'm going to get should also be easy to do maintenance on
Sep 7, 2018 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im currently on post at work lol
Sep 7, 2018 11:51 AM - DinohScene: I think the sole reason why this thing is working for almost 11 years is me constantly maintaining it
Sep 7, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed Dinoh they need love too lol
Sep 7, 2018 11:52 AM - DinohScene: idk, I like pulling things apart
Sep 7, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh they didnt have cat noir thing
Sep 7, 2018 11:53 AM - DinohScene: but I also like to see them continue to function properly for decades
Sep 7, 2018 11:53 AM - DinohScene: ah pity
Sep 7, 2018 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably they kept them for themselves
Sep 7, 2018 11:56 AM - DinohScene: luckily, our generous god linuxares has obtained one for me : D
Sep 7, 2018 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yay!!!
Sep 7, 2018 12:00 PM - DinohScene: anyway, I'll be heading off
Sep 7, 2018 12:00 PM - DinohScene: picking up that boyfriend of mine
Sep 7, 2018 12:00 PM - VinsCool: Have fun
Sep 7, 2018 12:01 PM - DinohScene: cheers!
Sep 7, 2018 1:17 PM - VinsCool: https://youtu.be/j5-qSLMu6kk
Sep 7, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2018 4:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hate playstation wifi 
Sep 7, 2018 4:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Come on system Update. 
Sep 7, 2018 4:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How did you manage to update the games in sleep mode but not the firmware 
Sep 7, 2018 4:26 PM - DinohScene: Networking on PS3 was already shit
Sep 7, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well thats better than the video i watched last night involving beer bottles lol
Sep 7, 2018 4:27 PM - DinohScene: You're likely on wire tapped dial-up from Afghanistan
Sep 7, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 is not the best Sony system lol
Sep 7, 2018 4:27 PM - DinohScene: Xbox <З
Sep 7, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Sep 7, 2018 4:30 PM - VinsCool: PSP was their best
Sep 7, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 and 2 and PSP where great
Sep 7, 2018 4:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The best sony system was a blu ray player lol 
Sep 7, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything else eh not so much
Sep 7, 2018 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No wait the ps3 can play games up to two console generations back 
Sep 7, 2018 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: and blu-ray 
Sep 7, 2018 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: and music
Sep 7, 2018 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: and pictures
Sep 7, 2018 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Take that ps4 
Sep 7, 2018 4:36 PM - SkittleDash: PS4 is just... Meh. They're losing so many exclusives too.
Sep 7, 2018 4:39 PM - SkittleDash: That's what greed does to a company. Best evidence of that is their shitty explanation on the Fortnite accounts. To me, it just translated to "We're holding your account hostage unless you swear absolute loyalty to us."
Sep 7, 2018 5:47 PM - DeslotlCL: im getting a bdsm website ad lmao
Sep 7, 2018 5:58 PM - VinsCool: kinky
Sep 7, 2018 5:58 PM - VinsCool: Though knowing you, not a surprise
Sep 7, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: KNEEL BEFORE SONY
Sep 7, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: NOW SWEAR YOUR ETERNAL FEALTY TO SONY
Sep 7, 2018 6:32 PM - Depravo: I swear.
Sep 7, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: I even bought a Sony alarm clock.
Sep 7, 2018 6:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I picture a alarm clock in my head when i sleep 
Sep 7, 2018 6:38 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-381#post-6909599
Sep 7, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo does it wake you wirh demonic baby crying?
Sep 7, 2018 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With even lol phone typing is hard
Sep 7, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: No, just a generic beep beep.
Sep 7, 2018 6:54 PM - Depravo: It has an FM radio but who wants to wake up to shit music and bad news?
Sep 7, 2018 6:54 PM - Flame: i want a alarm clock which says "WAKE UP MOTHERFUCKER, YOU GOT SHIT TO DO!"
Sep 7, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame on my phone i can do that lol
Sep 7, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Set it to an MP3 lol
Sep 7, 2018 7:12 PM - Flame: my parcel came today..... they didnt fucking put a SD card  through my letterbox.
Sep 7, 2018 7:12 PM - Flame: making me come to the local post office pick up point
Sep 7, 2018 7:12 PM - Flame: the cock sucking wankers
Sep 7, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: How small is your fucking letterbox?
Sep 7, 2018 7:14 PM - Flame: it is not.
Sep 7, 2018 7:14 PM - Flame: its your standard British letter box
Sep 7, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: Did the SD card come in a shoebox?
Sep 7, 2018 7:16 PM - Veho: More like "oh a package? Yeah I'm not lugging that around, I'll just deliver the "couldn't deliver" notice."
Sep 7, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: My old postman changed his route and I haven't received a single package since, all I ever get is the "wasn't home" notice and have to go pick the thing up at the post office.
Sep 7, 2018 7:21 PM - Flame: postman pat postman pat the lazy bugger with flames sd card
Sep 7, 2018 7:37 PM - Depravo: Postman Pat and his dinner of scat.
Sep 7, 2018 7:40 PM - Flame: what is this "dinner of scat"
Sep 7, 2018 7:40 PM - Flame: may i ask?
Sep 7, 2018 7:40 PM - Coto: dinner of scatman
Sep 7, 2018 7:41 PM - Coto: no, I have no fucking idea about that
Sep 7, 2018 7:41 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 7, 2018 7:41 PM - Coto: I'm the Scatman Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub Yo da dub dub Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub Yo da dub dub (I'm the Scatman) Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub Yo da dub dub Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub Yo da dub dub Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop bop bodda bope Bop ba bodda bope Be bop ba bodda bope Bop ba bodda  Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop ba bodda bope Bop ba bodda bope Be bop ba bodda bope Bop ba bodda bope Ski
Sep 7, 2018 7:42 PM - Coto: how did someone managed to write down these lyrics hahaha
Sep 7, 2018 7:42 PM - Coto: https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/scatmanjohn/scatmanskibabopbadopbop.html
Sep 7, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dSLNQtL.jpg
Sep 7, 2018 7:56 PM - Veho: The Mad Magazine comment was good, the rest are just lazy.
Sep 7, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's Friday
Sep 7, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0
Sep 7, 2018 8:04 PM - Coto: powered by scatman lyrics
Sep 7, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scatman is a poopy name
Sep 7, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 7, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sqwerty keyboard
Sep 7, 2018 9:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HgwrjrT.png
Sep 7, 2018 9:41 PM - Veho: NO YOU FUCKING DIDN'T YOU CLICKBAITING PIECE OF SHIT
Sep 7, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: what
Sep 7, 2018 9:41 PM - migles: hooo
Sep 7, 2018 9:42 PM - migles: you are mad at the person who wrote the video title, tought you where screaming to someone here
Sep 7, 2018 10:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: Stop yelling at me Veho, you know i'm emotional
Sep 7, 2018 10:06 PM - Veho: SHUT UP GAMERZ
Sep 7, 2018 10:07 PM - Coto: i can relate these exact last two messages, 5 years ago
Sep 7, 2018 10:09 PM - Coto: also ubisoft starlink = cloud strife + lucas
Sep 7, 2018 10:13 PM - Chary: Rip gamerz
Sep 7, 2018 10:15 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 7, 2018 10:15 PM - Coto: rest in emotions ;o;
Sep 7, 2018 10:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Rip mac miller 
Sep 7, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cyka blyat!!!
Sep 7, 2018 11:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: :'(
Sep 8, 2018 12:57 AM - VinsCool: hi
Sep 8, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that wood and rope PC is from a video on youtube the guy shows how to turn a laptop into that. Pretty cool to be honest
Sep 8, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-z9PidYH4E Here is the exact video 
Sep 8, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hH9LbBw He throws humas
Sep 8, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eEnn9lE
Sep 8, 2018 2:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you get android 9.0 pie yet ?


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 9, 2018)

Sep 8, 2018 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but did you see they are adding recording back to the Shield TV? lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w__kXen0t9s
Sep 8, 2018 1:16 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-512#post-8268447
Sep 8, 2018 1:22 PM - Coto: what's that one about
Sep 8, 2018 1:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kEQJUH5.jpg
Sep 8, 2018 1:26 PM - Depravo: "In late 1997, a runaway teenager and her yellow toy robot travel west through a strange USA, where the ruins of gigantic battle drones litter the countryside heaped together with the discarded trash of a high tech consumerist society in decline."
Sep 8, 2018 1:26 PM - Depravo: "As their car approaches the edge of the continent, the world outside the window seems to be unraveling ever faster as if somewhere beyond the horizon, the hollow core of civilization has finally caved in"
Sep 8, 2018 1:26 PM - Veho: Dep, I love that guy's art. Nice.
Sep 8, 2018 1:27 PM - Veho: How much did you pay for it?
Sep 8, 2018 1:27 PM - Depravo: I love it too and was delighted when his new book was much less expensive that the last two.
Sep 8, 2018 1:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/unaU6
Sep 8, 2018 1:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iRDHM
Sep 8, 2018 1:28 PM - Depravo: £13.29 from Amazon
Sep 8, 2018 1:28 PM - Veho: That's pretty cheap for that type of book.
Sep 8, 2018 1:29 PM - Depravo: Yep, downloaded all the full sized ones from his page and have them as my desktop wallpaper.
Sep 8, 2018 1:29 PM - Depravo: It's marked as £18.99 on the back.
Sep 8, 2018 1:29 PM - Depravo: The other two are £30+
Sep 8, 2018 1:30 PM - Coto: that book predicts the future
Sep 8, 2018 1:30 PM - Veho: Same number of pages?
Sep 8, 2018 1:30 PM - Coto: looks quite interesting
Sep 8, 2018 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice art Veho
Sep 8, 2018 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are some big ass VR headsets
Sep 8, 2018 1:36 PM - DinohScene: colourbox
Sep 8, 2018 1:37 PM - Coto: quite a lot of authors reference the machines as some sort of society goal which then, ends up being the fall of it
Sep 8, 2018 1:37 PM - Coto: also, today's my bday ;o;
Sep 8, 2018 1:37 PM - Coto: 8/9/1988
Sep 8, 2018 1:47 PM - DinohScene: happy bday you old fart
Sep 8, 2018 1:47 PM - Depravo: More pages it would seem. Perhaps as the artist/author grows in popularity his books get printed in larger numbers.
Sep 8, 2018 1:47 PM - Depravo: Happy birthday Coto.
Sep 8, 2018 1:51 PM - Coto: thanks dep
Sep 8, 2018 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMV9CEN0U1g
Sep 8, 2018 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10/10 best soundtrack
Sep 8, 2018 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Happy Birthday Coto
Sep 8, 2018 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Dep, nice book
Sep 8, 2018 2:19 PM - Coto: gracias Tom
Sep 8, 2018 2:41 PM - Chary: Happy birthday!
Sep 8, 2018 2:46 PM - Coto: gracias Pequeña, eres un gran aporte a gbatemp. (:
Sep 8, 2018 2:48 PM - Coto: 10 years ago I was playing kirby 64, ending in the zero two part, and now everything makes sense. galacta knight is definitely a kirby that went sad or something
Sep 8, 2018 2:48 PM - Coto: like mimicking meta knight or something (are kirby and meta knight relatives?) iunno
Sep 8, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: >:C
Sep 8, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: calling chary a little girl >;C
Sep 8, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Loving the new Chrome.
Sep 8, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: i preefer nano tubes psio
Sep 8, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nano tubes?
Sep 8, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nanni?
Sep 8, 2018 3:57 PM - Depravo: What's different apart from a few minor cosmetic changes?
Sep 8, 2018 4:27 PM - migles: deps, nice, a sentence which can be applied to plenty of things
Sep 8, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo it somethings I use online seem to work a bit better, the cosmetic stuff I enjoy 
Sep 8, 2018 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi wears makeup?? 
Sep 8, 2018 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Aren't you some marine cadet?
Sep 8, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: i tought psio was this guy: https://youtu.be/hHycV6AGUpU?t=4m18s
Sep 8, 2018 4:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want a new sin & punishment game nintendo 
Sep 8, 2018 4:46 PM - migles: and shit
Sep 8, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: i watched several youtube videos today with ecco the dolphin
Sep 8, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: now i feel i must play it
Sep 8, 2018 4:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why?
Sep 8, 2018 4:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That game is boring
Sep 8, 2018 4:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI9Mp16DUCg 
Sep 8, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: i had it as a kid lol i liked the game
Sep 8, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: i still have nightmares from that medusa level
Sep 8, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: it was a very weird game
Sep 8, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: i watched the crazy origins video about it lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oB1oCxcmipA
Sep 8, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: now i feel like i should really revisit it
Sep 8, 2018 4:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkp730C7zHs 
Sep 8, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: ho yeah the Japan switch softporn stuff
Sep 8, 2018 4:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBInc6kp5iI 
Sep 8, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: now i am curious
Sep 8, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: how do you unlock the gallery stuff
Sep 8, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: hey
Sep 8, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: did psio won the superball yet?
Sep 8, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: lol sonic thanks for the video, it brings me nostalgia
Sep 8, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: damn
Sep 8, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: now i kinda wanted a mega drive again
Sep 8, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: damn.. the dude makes it way worse than it is <.,<
Sep 8, 2018 5:12 PM - DinohScene: yo migs
Sep 8, 2018 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: it's on steam for $3 if you really want ecco the dolphin 
Sep 8, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: yo dins
Sep 8, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: sonic, its for 0$ from my rom collection
Sep 8, 2018 5:18 PM - migles: i love to collect consoles and stuff lol
Sep 8, 2018 5:18 PM - migles: kinda wanted a mega drive jut for the pleasure of fill it with addons
Sep 8, 2018 5:34 PM - DinohScene: hedonist
Sep 8, 2018 5:36 PM - migles: dinoh :c
Sep 8, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: its a cool hobby
Sep 8, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: i am missing plenty of stuff from my gamecube collection but i am half way done
Sep 8, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: if i had the space i would get a mega drive with the addons, a dreamcast, a snes, maybe a nes
Sep 8, 2018 5:38 PM - DinohScene: what? being a hedonist?
Sep 8, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: ho, a n64 for sure
Sep 8, 2018 5:38 PM - migles: wait, you are calling me hedonist, right?
Sep 8, 2018 5:39 PM - Flame: migles i would love lamborghini ferrari and a zonda
Sep 8, 2018 5:39 PM - Flame: but thats not going to happen
Sep 8, 2018 5:39 PM - Flame: so stop dreaming
Sep 8, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: flame, i also love lamborghini but i don't think about it lol
Sep 8, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: not sure if i would even get one if i had the lottery, not worth it
Sep 8, 2018 5:42 PM - Flame: no the point im trying to make is your poor you cant get a megadrive
Sep 8, 2018 5:42 PM - Flame: ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: i can get a mega drive lol
Sep 8, 2018 5:43 PM - Flame: prove it
Sep 8, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: its actually the easiest console i could get
Sep 8, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: the thing is, then i would need to get an everdrive a 32x, a sega cd
Sep 8, 2018 5:43 PM - Flame: ill send you tree fidy for your everdrive if you prove it
Sep 8, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: while i am already doing my gamecube collection stuff
Sep 8, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: i have priorities
Sep 8, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: i would get a n64 before a mega drive btw
Sep 8, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: or a snes
Sep 8, 2018 5:45 PM - Flame: lol why?
Sep 8, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: snes, cuz super game boy ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 5:45 PM - Flame: right
Sep 8, 2018 5:46 PM - DinohScene: I can't wait to play me Super gameboy on me SNES on a 60 inch telly
Sep 8, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: this reminds me, i need to check and tiddy up my want to buy list
Sep 8, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: see
Sep 8, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: nintendo gets it
Sep 8, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: dimoh, you have the 2nd version of the super game boy?
Sep 8, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: the first one has the timing issue, a bit too fast
Sep 8, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: well, it can help with the pokemon games lol but the music
Sep 8, 2018 6:01 PM - Depravo: The pixels will be bigger than you.
Sep 8, 2018 6:08 PM - Flame: 
Sep 8, 2018 6:13 PM - DinohScene: ehhh, no clue migs
Sep 8, 2018 6:13 PM - DinohScene: got to check that
Sep 8, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: well dinoh, if you dont have one yet, try to get the super game boy 2, i believe its japan only
Sep 8, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: it also has the link cable port
Sep 8, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: damn the emuparadise thing really sucks
Sep 8, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: now when i try to search for isos, that site appears
Sep 8, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: but you know, no downloads anymore
Sep 8, 2018 6:41 PM - DinohScene: fucking tryhards
Sep 8, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: so
Sep 8, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: i have a file that i can't delete because it says its already deleted
Sep 8, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: and its stuck like this for a month
Sep 8, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: any clues?
Sep 8, 2018 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Delete it via command prompt.
Sep 8, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: same result
Sep 8, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always just format the hard drive problem solved 100% of the time  lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:08 PM - migles: did chkdsk, everything is ok
Sep 8, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: did you delete the icon cache 
Sep 8, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: psio in this nvme that is a very fast process but i am too lazy to do that
Sep 8, 2018 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you reboot, is it still there?
Sep 8, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: yep still there
Sep 8, 2018 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP, ruined forever. Best throw it out ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 8:09 PM - migles: this file doesnt have extention lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: i tried to rename it, same result
Sep 8, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: i am thinking trying linux
Sep 8, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://community.spiceworks.com/topic/2101895-folder-deleted-but-still-showing
Sep 8, 2018 8:10 PM - migles: linux can access this just fine right? its in my desktop, or i will i get shit because windows permitions?
Sep 8, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: funny i can rename the parent folders just fine lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be fine, so long as Fast startup isn't enabled in Windows 10
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: but can't delete the folders because this file
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: how do i disable fast boot?
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably in your BIOS
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: ok
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: i will try that
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Psi, it's a Windows settings lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you take ownership of the folder? under security options
Sep 8, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i own it psio, this is a file i tried to recover from a deleted media
Sep 8, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try this...  Create c:\a  move the folder to c:\a (using Windows explorer)  using command prompt or powershell in admin mode del c:\a /f /s /q
Sep 8, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: it come extracted weird lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget where it is in Windows 10
Sep 8, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: i will just try linux, seems the easiest
Sep 8, 2018 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a virus lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some hacker is stealing your private porn collection
Sep 8, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: seems to be a corrupted photo
Sep 8, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: meh
Sep 8, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, open the OG Control Panel, go to Power Options, it's in there
Sep 8, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: inside the power plan things tom?
Sep 8, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: found it
Sep 8, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: damn, there it goes my 0.8 second boot time :c
Sep 8, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: see ya later, i will try linux
Sep 8, 2018 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boot times.... hmmm I think the last time I rebooted was when MS had some sort of upgrade lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boot times are meaningless to me... I do like SSD load times for stuff though that's awesome.
Sep 8, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I shut down all my PCs now, to save on my electric bill lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Save like $40 a month now 
Sep 8, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: well
Sep 8, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have settings that make my PC extremely low power with out totally shutting down
Sep 8, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: ubuntu deleted that file just fine without any issue
Sep 8, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: and it even displayed the picture that file was
Sep 8, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like I let the hard drives sleep the GPU sleep and a bunch of other nifty things lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles see having a boot disk around is a good thing 
Sep 8, 2018 8:32 PM - migles: wait, they dont go to sleep normally?
Sep 8, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: psio i have ubuntu in dvd's i have several different boot utilities in dvd's lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: damn, takes 20 minutes (see the time i was away) to boot, this dvd drive is slow as hell
Sep 8, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: its one my dad found in the trash lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: can't be bothered to get a real one
Sep 8, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have settings that make my PC extremely low power with out totally shutting down < Yeah, but I have two gaming desktops that used to run 24/7, and one of them used to act as a fileserver for probably like 18 hours a day lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So HDDs wouldn't sleep much
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: and i am too lazy and forgetfull to buy a set of usb sticks and make a keyring of boot utilities
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The power consumption in general on my work desktop was actually pretty terrible lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it'd still pull like 200w all the time at idle
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: damn
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: 200 wats? thats a lot
Sep 8, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: 130 for the rizen cpu? or what?
Sep 8, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean my work desktop, not my work laptop lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has an i5 3470 in it, and a GTX 770
Sep 8, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: but still,  the processor a normal one draws 65 in load right?
Sep 8, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: is the monitor huge? i tought you was in 1080p party
Sep 8, 2018 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 2 1080p monitors for it
Sep 8, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: that explains
Sep 8, 2018 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 3470 uses like 45w idle
Sep 8, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: how much a monitor draws? 45?
Sep 8, 2018 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not counting monitors in power draw lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are always off when I finish work
Sep 8, 2018 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPU pulls like 100w idle IIRC
Sep 8, 2018 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the biggest draw, cuz you can't turn fans off and it only clocks down so low
Sep 8, 2018 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz old 700 series lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: a fan uses how much? 10-20 ?
Sep 8, 2018 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, like 5w max
Sep 8, 2018 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got a small liquid cooler, though, so it pulls a fair bit as well
Sep 8, 2018 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like another 10w, plus the 2 HDDs in it
Sep 8, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: ho is one of thoose that includes an AIO?
Sep 8, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: tom, just disconnect the fans wire, and put it in the mobo header, use software to controll the gpu heating lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should just pull the GPU out entirely, really
Sep 8, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: if it gets hot in idle and burns down you can use that as an excuse to upgrade ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has 0 business being in there lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: you dont game in it?
Sep 8, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: yeah, you got the amazing intel graphics, it does dual monitor
Sep 8, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope. It was my old gaming desktop
Sep 8, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, the iGPU in that CPU is fucking dead 
Sep 8, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was some Intel 2000 thing IIRC
Sep 8, 2018 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel HD 2500, that's it
Sep 8, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: shops around my town are full of thoose low end nvidea 20-30 bucks gpus
Sep 8, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: with passive cooling lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: maybe you can get like one off ebay for 5 bucks
Sep 8, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: not sure the power consuption of them, but it less fans
Sep 8, 2018 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, can't be bothered
Sep 8, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: they do the job for office and multimedia lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f3ytm59
Sep 8, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: the biggest problem i have with the intel graphics is, if your cpu gets 100% used, or something holding it, the entire video gets stuck, specially the mouse
Sep 8, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It
Sep 8, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a lot of bandwidth out of one socket
Sep 8, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of iGPUs, apparently my shitty Ryzen 2500u APU can play Monster Hunter World at 30fps with mostly low settings at 720p 
Sep 8, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: when having a basic gpu, when something gets in hold, like windows waiting for a program, you can actually use the computer while waiting
Sep 8, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus you use DDR4 witch kinda sucks for video stuff compared to even like GDDR5
Sep 8, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like utter garbage, but it plays 
Sep 8, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom still impressive for a laptop
Sep 8, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: i should check that game
Sep 8, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: didnt knew there was a pc version
Sep 8, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: only seen the 3ds version
Sep 8, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: is it cracked yet? ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, Denuvo lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Codex has been cracking the newer Denuvo games, with Voksi gone, but they seem to be going after the shit games rather good ones ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: how does this work, is the game encripted and their job is to decript?
Sep 8, 2018 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The series used to be a Sony exclusive, until the third game released on the Wii
Sep 8, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: and how do they decript it?
Sep 8, 2018 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't encrypt/decrypt, since that'd kill performance
Sep 8, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just copy stuff after it's decrypted? I am guessing lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think the general public knows how it works IIRC
Sep 8, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: or is a "simple" of modifying the exe, inject custom code to tamper with ram to pass the verification bullshit?
Sep 8, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at least, I haven't found anyone who's offered an explanation that wasn't immediately shot down by the people who crack it
Sep 8, 2018 8:55 PM - migles: i am guessing the trouble with denuvo is encrypted executables and shit, and they have to manually decrypt the exe..
Sep 8, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not necessarily
Sep 8, 2018 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We know that Denuvo uses various triggers in the game data, to verify the game
Sep 8, 2018 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you reach a certain point, and don't pass Denuvo's checks, the game stops and such
Sep 8, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: yes that makes sense
Sep 8, 2018 8:56 PM - migles: reminds me that spyro drm
Sep 8, 2018 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why that one shitty indie game I forget the name of ran like utter garbage, because whomever implemented Denuvo implemented way too many of those checks during the game
Sep 8, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They must have found a way to feed it "Yes everything is fine!" keys
Sep 8, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So every time it checks, it's fine lol
Sep 8, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: just make it a sandbox and everytime it asks to check for stuff, make him see a "real executable" ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: is it known if denuvo is very low level?
Sep 8, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea
Sep 8, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's probably like 2 executable files running in tandom checking each other and randomized address space and one is probably embedded in the games exe the other is the one people see running...
Sep 8, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at least that's how I would make it hard to crack plus a few more tricks
Sep 8, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: magicians tricks always make people look at your left hand while the right is doing all the work
Sep 8, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: psio, one hacker would crack that shit in 1 second even before you release it ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you would think so
Sep 8, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: they probably already tried that ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but with good encryption it's a lot harder than it sounds
Sep 8, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: denuvo making billions and psio just had ruined their business ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Careful Psi, they might sue you and send the swat team!
Sep 8, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the hard part is even if you know exactly how it works with great encryption it's still impossible
Sep 8, 2018 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest issue with Denuvo is it's not a cookie cutter DRM, it's tailored differently for each game
Sep 8, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes
Sep 8, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: embedded in the exe gives a lot of freedom of where in the stack it's going to spawn a process
Sep 8, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI routine ok Inventory check sum? ok he'll throw some variety in and have it done randomly all over
Sep 8, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: but tom, every tailored suit can be burned with fire ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: or have a sharp knife to destroy it ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: your not thinking with portals migles  lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: hey psio, no, this is thinking with portals: have an exe embebbed with its own checksum ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it does that toorevent tamporing
Sep 8, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: to prevent even lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, a better comparison would be more like each suit is tailored using different materials in different spots, and as such is harder for the 8 year old chinese kids working in the factory to replicate lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: i mean, how do they put a checksum in a file, that generates a new checksum if it's data is modified?
Sep 8, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if you know your own changes you can generate a checksum list migle doesn't have to be infinite just large enough lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet denuvue is just kitchen sink of drm and PC is fast enough now to run them all with a performance hit lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: you mean i can create a txt file with a checksum in plain text in it, where i can run a checksum utility and the whole file checksum is the number i wrote in plain text? ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sure if you encrypt it the file is fine lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: i mean, of course you can keep feeding junk data and stuff to manipulate the total checksum, but isn't that like really hard and resource itensive? or is it an easy process?
Sep 8, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: i mean, to create that specific checksum
Sep 8, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: denuvue is known to make games run shittier lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:21 PM - Flame: LONG LIVE THE SHITBOX!
Sep 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: denuvue is known to make games run shittier lol < Not really
Sep 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you lose like a whole 1-2fps
Sep 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's not the drastic performance hit everyone tries to make it sound
Sep 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Flame: i dont hang around with you gauys anymore, im in the coolbox now.
Sep 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's when it's poorly implemented that it really fucks up
Sep 8, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 8, 2018 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But since that one indie game I mentioned, I don't think it's been poorly implemented since ll
Sep 8, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: wii u > pc
Sep 8, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: no drm
Sep 8, 2018 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit your right Flame, I can just burn my Wii Useless games to a DVD and it'll work just fine!
Sep 8, 2018 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait ;O;
Sep 8, 2018 9:27 PM - Flame: thats not drm thats capitalism
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: wait, doesn't the wii u uses proprietary blue ray discs?
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: Notice me
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: Take my hand
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: Why are we
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: Strangers when
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: Our love is strong
Sep 8, 2018 9:28 PM - Flame: no homo
Sep 8, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: flame the spam, can ya keep 1 line text :c
Sep 8, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: you fill the chat bot fast, poor bot gets tired to log all this shit, DOWN WITH THE SHOUTBOX SPY BOT; THE GBATEMP IS FEEDING THE US GOVERNAMENT AND TAKING MY PRIVACY AWAY
Sep 8, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: lol just found out the wii useless does have 2gb ddr3
Sep 8, 2018 9:31 PM - Flame: doesnt the iphone still have like 1 gb?
Sep 8, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: pff
Sep 8, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: really?
Sep 8, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: which one btw? there are like 100 of them now i think
Sep 8, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: its a weird age btw, shop retailers go like "AMAZING PHONE A7 WITH 2 GB"
Sep 8, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: and i don't know anymore what they mean, is it ram, storage or the data plan?
Sep 8, 2018 9:34 PM - Flame: its cache
Sep 8, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: can't wait until they ditch the ram, and processors come with 8GB of cache
Sep 8, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: and storage is fast enough to don't require something in between
Sep 8, 2018 9:37 PM - migles: or maybe storage gets ditched and ram becomes solid state
Sep 8, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: wow
Sep 8, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: so apparently there is a new sd card LOW voltage thing
Sep 8, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: nice
Sep 8, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: the new specification allows sd cards to use 1.8 volts
Sep 8, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: there is also the new cards SDUC, from 2TB up to 128
Sep 8, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: Had a brainwave tonight for next year's 'thing'.
Sep 8, 2018 10:06 PM - migles: deps, what?
Sep 8, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: 2017: Count how many poos I did
Sep 8, 2018 10:07 PM - Depravo: 2018: Don't shave/don't buy any games
Sep 8, 2018 10:09 PM - Depravo: 2019: Post a photo of EVERY alcoholic drink I have on Instagram
Sep 8, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: If my mobile data can handle it.
Sep 8, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then make a youtube video of it? lol
Sep 8, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hawcrevawc
Sep 8, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: what about
Sep 8, 2018 10:31 PM - migles: catch all pokemon in every gen
Sep 8, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wasn't there a cheat that let you catch other poeples pokemon?
Sep 8, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: there is
Sep 8, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: i think there is even a rom hack based in stealing other trainers pokes
Sep 8, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Pokemon Bastard Edition
Sep 8, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: well i have to go, cya
Sep 8, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-4-5-cu-ft-14-cycle-top-loading-washer-white-on-white-silver/5835847.p?skuId=5835847
Sep 8, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered today  lol
Sep 8, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like almost a whole paycheck lol
Sep 8, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well like 70% but still lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad owns an appliance store/replace shop, so I get all my appliances for free ;O;
Sep 9, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1HOcmgy
Sep 9, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom lucky bastard
Sep 9, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you might know, is GE good?
Sep 9, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The reviews for it are solid like 4.4
Sep 9, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 year warranty and 10 on the motor lol (I have never seen a washer motor go bad so I am pretty sure that's a gimmick)
Sep 9, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It will be 10 other parts going out before the motor dies lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GE is pretty decent
Sep 9, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But newer washers, in general, are kinda ass lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They die hella faster than old shit
Sep 9, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have noticed that 
Sep 9, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like on my 4th one in 10 years
Sep 9, 2018 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds about right, yeah lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly expect them to die after 2-3 years now
Sep 9, 2018 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Use hella cheap materials, and then the electronics in them are way more complex so they have way more issues lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they just build them so cheap to sell more... not that they are cheaper to buy 
Sep 9, 2018 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think like 75% of all the repair jobs my dad's company does pretty much involves replacing motherboards, or some other smaller PCB that dies fast
Sep 9, 2018 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some times the motherboards cost like nearly half what the appliance does, which IMO is utter BS
Sep 9, 2018 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though being newer, they're usually easier to repair yourself if it's something small like that
Sep 9, 2018 12:19 AM - Coto: yeah old hardware was a real pain to debug.  I believe hardware devs now stick to standards and do unit tests so the hardware is "more compatible" out of the box
Sep 9, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The last 2 machines the "clutch" died lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:19 AM - Coto: older was, you code and do hardware dev cool, ok you are hired, and then using hacks to give compatibility. I remember reading insane hacks in 3dfx drivers (coded by 3dfx devs)
Sep 9, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plastic part in the machine that lets it spin that thing in the middle
Sep 9, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the one in my garage right now spins but I can grab it with my hand and stop it cold it barely tries lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coto yeah the 3DFX was a magical card  I still miss my 5500 lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Aww man that shit is super simple to replace Psi lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, $5 in parts and maybe an hour max of work lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but after that I have to manually do the cycles or it just stays on wash or rinse or what ever lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So just getting a new one (plus making enough money it's not a problem)
Sep 9, 2018 12:23 AM - Coto: psio I had a childhood trauma, in chile I have seen only 1 3dfx 4 4500 and that was 14 years ago. I bought it, and I think my AGP port killed it. I got to see the logo, and it died on me.
Sep 9, 2018 12:23 AM - Coto: it was literally a voodoo 5 5500 but only 1 cpu and half the ram, but could do 32bit (not fake 24bit modes)
Sep 9, 2018 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's usually the washer timer, which is also super simple to replace 
Sep 9, 2018 12:25 AM - Coto: it's like you see a hot chick you engage her and she moves to another country in like two weeks
Sep 9, 2018 12:25 AM - Coto: so, no. lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: ive had this AEG washer for 11 years, its been good to me
Sep 9, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: <--- is Jealous of The Real Jdbye now lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: good thing the warranty on such things is 5 years by law so i'd at most have to buy one every 5 years
Sep 9, 2018 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's still a lot...
Sep 9, 2018 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: my fridge however gave up the ghost a couple years ago
Sep 9, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its not like I abuse my stuff either  although I suspect the water here in Florida is horrible
Sep 9, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like lots of minerals
Sep 9, 2018 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think it was about 8.5 years old when it finally gave up
Sep 9, 2018 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: which was a good chance for me to upgrade to a bigger fridge with antifrost
Sep 9, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have to say only my washer is always breaking on me, dish washer oven dryer everything else is like 10 years old
Sep 9, 2018 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: my washer has shown no signs of wear, beyond that the tray where soap goes is kinda messed up but that's my fault
Sep 9, 2018 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: i removed it to clean it, put it back in but didn't do it correctly, so the front didn't fit on and the thing is stuck now so i can't fix it
Sep 9, 2018 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't affect usability at all so meh
Sep 9, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah if something is cosmetic I ignore it lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can still open it to put soap in just can't remove it fully
Sep 9, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit some one says "This is the scratch and dent model with a discount" always gets me excited lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear I was Jewish in a past life lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: jews don't believe in rebirth
Sep 9, 2018 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol exactly but it was on sale 
Sep 9, 2018 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk if i would trust a dented washer not to break
Sep 9, 2018 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: who knows what they did to it
Sep 9, 2018 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: you dont really save much here by buying demo units and such... sometimes nothing
Sep 9, 2018 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: if they are getting more stock then its just more work for them to sell the demo unit then they have to unpack another one and since they need a demo unit either way they wont give a discount if you buy it
Sep 9, 2018 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: but if the model is no longer being sold they will give a discount on the demo unit, very small discount though
Sep 9, 2018 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: returns can be cheap, it really depends
Sep 9, 2018 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: but usually isnt that much cheaper
Sep 9, 2018 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: pricing is pretty good in the big electronics stores to begin with, some sales they actually lose money on because its so cheap
Sep 9, 2018 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've heard people that work there sometimes won't get the sale price
Sep 9, 2018 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: that everyone else gets cause its too cheap
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they get like a 20% off on most things for themselves, friends and family
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the demo unit for the one I am looking at was 150 cheaper BUT no warranty no free delivery and no free install
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those things combined for me are worth much more than 150 lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: no warranty = not worth it
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: its a demo unit of a washer, it obviously hasnt been used
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: so why shouldnt it have full warranty?
Sep 9, 2018 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean delivery alone is like 50 bucks or something
Sep 9, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know right  why no warranty?
Sep 9, 2018 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: though i wouldnt expect to need the warranty since they are so simple devices, just a big motor and a water pump and some electronics to control them
Sep 9, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The install is no problem I do that myself anyway but it is nice to have someone else do it lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the motor and pump have an expected minimum lifetime
Sep 9, 2018 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: when it comes to stuff like PC parts, phones, TVs etc that warranty is a lot more important
Sep 9, 2018 1:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: what brands of washers do you have that keep failing?
Sep 9, 2018 1:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you should buy a different brand lol
Sep 9, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This last one is a whirl pool and I think the one before that was too
Sep 9, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In fact I think my last 3 where all Whirl Pool since they are like the cheapest....
Sep 9, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This time I am spending a tiny bit more for a GE lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-4-5-cu-ft-14-cycle-top-loading-washer-white-on-white-silver/5835847.p?skuId=5835847 On a decent sale
Sep 9, 2018 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have never even seen electronics from GE i always thought they were just a bank even though i found it weird that a company called "general electric" would be running banks lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: you guys still use top loading washers?
Sep 9, 2018 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have never even seen one of those IRL
Sep 9, 2018 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: wouldnt work for me since i have my dryer on top of the washer
Sep 9, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like them because I am over 6 feet tall front loaders make me bend down too much lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: only takes a couple secs to load and unload though
Sep 9, 2018 2:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need to bend down anyway to pick up my dirty laundry off the floor so might as well stick it in the washer while i'm down there
Sep 9, 2018 2:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just pile it up in front of the washer when i do laundry then i put it all in so i dont have to bend down many times
Sep 9, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: my dirty laundry tends to just be scattered on the bathroom floor
Sep 9, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most people do that, I am the weirdo that folds my stuff and has it neat and tidy ready to be washed when I get enough to run a load lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone else I know just throws stuff where ever 
Sep 9, 2018 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: you fold dirty laundry? lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: but why?
Sep 9, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom actually brought it up in therapy one time that I was a weird kid who would play with his toys then put them back in the boxes... lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: better than leaving them on the floor for your mom to step on 
Sep 9, 2018 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: that shit hurts
Sep 9, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am far from germ freak or even a neat freak but I have weird habbits lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't actually play with toys that much i think except for when i was very small
Sep 9, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was all about games for me
Sep 9, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom was worried about me as a kid lol tried to tell her I just was being me. The therapist was like "meh I wish my kids would do that...." lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have all my Transformer toys from the 80's lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: my brother on the other hand was collecting all sorts of toy figures
Sep 9, 2018 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: and playing with them
Sep 9, 2018 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: mostly the blind bag type
Sep 9, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now ironically I blew up a lot of my GI Joe stuff... I guess I thought GI Joe was supposed to be blown up or something lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is still a box of toys at my grandmas that i used to play with sometimes when i was there cause there wasnt much else to do
Sep 9, 2018 2:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: that my aunts kids and my youngest brother have also played with
Sep 9, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Random non cobra guy, I made this vest for you out of fire crackers,,,," lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: but mom kept my old toys that i had at home and it was all stuff from when i was very little
Sep 9, 2018 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: i was pretty creative so i didnt need toys to have a good time
Sep 9, 2018 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: just some cardboard and tape
Sep 9, 2018 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: labo would have blown my mind at the time
Sep 9, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would have liked it a lot as a kid.
Sep 9, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest the toy I enjoyed most as a kid was my microscope 1600X something (had 3 lenses) all metal my grandpa gave it to me made in Germany
Sep 9, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a lot of note books with sketches and observations lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was annoyed to discover that I couldn't observe my chemistry set stuff under (well crystal structures if they where large enough)
Sep 9, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had a microscope too
Sep 9, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: its interesting how different stuff looks under a microscope
Sep 9, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I even put my own skin and blood under it lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i put my hair under it
Sep 9, 2018 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: was not willing to sacrifice skin and/or blood
Sep 9, 2018 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i also had a telescope
Sep 9, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I had lots of opportunity for skin and blood  exacto knife accidents with the models and all lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i used it to look at the moon but it didnt really zoom in very far so i couldnt see much detail
Sep 9, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a pretty nice telescope as a kid, but the only thing I was interested in was observing the air port and a house pretty far away lol (my mom figure out I was being a peeping tom lol)
Sep 9, 2018 2:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: never thought to do that
Sep 9, 2018 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had binoculars for that
Sep 9, 2018 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean
Sep 9, 2018 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: what are you even supposed to do with binoculars
Sep 9, 2018 2:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: they are pretty much just good for snooping unless you're into birdwatching 
Sep 9, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me and my brother used them to sight in scopes for rifles but that's a different sort of thing lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you would do things like "high left" or "low right"
Sep 9, 2018 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then get pissed off because sighting in a scope is more art than science lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: my wasted youth lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should have been banging chicks lol
Sep 9, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/osu1Li5
Sep 9, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/3iQyfxF


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 10, 2018)

Sep 9, 2018 4:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Sep 9, 2018 5:28 AM - kenenthk: Poop
Sep 9, 2018 5:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 0_0
Sep 9, 2018 5:57 AM - kenenthk: I've been bad so I have to watch my fucking swearing
Sep 9, 2018 6:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Sep 9, 2018 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 9, 2018 8:16 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 9, 2018 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbLbEYuDZEA
Sep 9, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: cheeze
Sep 9, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: with so many coca cola advertising lately
Sep 9, 2018 2:23 PM - migles: i stopped drinking coca cola for a while lol, they are advertising it too much
Sep 9, 2018 2:24 PM - migles: it gets annoying
Sep 9, 2018 4:03 PM - DinohScene: I haven't drank cola in... 15 years?
Sep 9, 2018 4:04 PM - DinohScene: Lost track in all honesty
Sep 9, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even in a mixed drink? lol
Sep 9, 2018 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer pepsi
Sep 9, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am weird if it has sugar I like Coke but diet Pepsi all the way
Sep 9, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diet coke tastes like ass
Sep 9, 2018 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: all coke has an aftertaste of sweaty socks that no one else seems to taste
Sep 9, 2018 4:08 PM - DinohScene: Dr pepper was the last I drank
Sep 9, 2018 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's why i prefer pepsi
Sep 9, 2018 4:08 PM - DinohScene: Somehow I like it
Sep 9, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: dr pepper is good, but it's a completely different thing
Sep 9, 2018 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's more like a root beer than a cola
Sep 9, 2018 4:11 PM - DinohScene: Indeed
Sep 9, 2018 4:11 PM - DinohScene: Idk why it's considered a cola
Sep 9, 2018 4:12 PM - DinohScene: Anyway, haven't had cola in 15 years orso, all I remember from it is it being a bomb of sugar with an incredibly disgusting taste
Sep 9, 2018 4:12 PM - DinohScene: Not to mention the fizz
Sep 9, 2018 4:13 PM - DinohScene: Throw a mentos sweet in it and half the bottle turns to foam
Sep 9, 2018 4:14 PM - Voxel: My friend is absolutely addicted to Dr pepper
Sep 9, 2018 4:14 PM - Voxel: can't blame him really. It's a really nice drink. Sometimes get it over coke depending on how I'm feeling
Sep 9, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Pepper was best when mixed with cocaine  lol
Sep 9, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Hmf27s7
Sep 9, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidTV/comments/9e4yoe/nvidia_shield_tv_controller_2017_battery_upgrade/
Sep 9, 2018 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh: dr pepper is pretty much the most sickly sweet soda you can find though lol
Sep 9, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a bit too sweet
Sep 9, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the comments are hilarious but I do agree Nvidia makes a great machine but the controllers are complete ass it took me buying 4 of the bastards before I got a good one
Sep 9, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 240 dollars before tax
Sep 9, 2018 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: hold on a second, there's no cthulhu in futurama
Sep 9, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: and pikachu is not a cat
Sep 9, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: he is a battle monster!
Sep 9, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like badass dora
Sep 9, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i like how peach looks basically the same as she always does
Sep 9, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.cc.com/video-clips/hxk3u9/drawn-together-ling-ling-s-battle
Sep 9, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: shrek seems pretty on par with some of the shrek horror games i've seen
Sep 9, 2018 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that works
Sep 9, 2018 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2018 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the random blood all over seems more like nightmare fuel than badass
Sep 9, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm he should have just added in a batttery tray making the batteries removable
Sep 9, 2018 5:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: but a pretty nice upgrade switching to batteries with low self discharge, thats probably the thing that makes the biggest difference
Sep 9, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KXlHPK0_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 9, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to install larger batteries but I don't think it's possible?
Sep 9, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 2 D cell rechargable ones lol
Sep 9, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xajpvQ3_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 9, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure you can install larger batteries... if you can make them fit
Sep 9, 2018 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: flat earther confirmed?
Sep 9, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: mmm, tempstyle 2 black
Sep 9, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it really is black
Sep 9, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be too black
Sep 9, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they should make a  new style for April fool's like Pink yellow and green neon colors
Sep 9, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: call it retro hacker style
Sep 9, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: looool nintendo are detecting the persistent "home" button press from modded joycons/rails
Sep 9, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: and are semibrickingjoycons
Sep 9, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've been saying all along that it's a bad idea to permanently mod the joycon/rail because they can detect it so easily and that's exactly what they did
Sep 9, 2018 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i run my dryer the bathroom gets all hot and humid, i wonder how much it's affecting the efficiency of the dryer
Sep 9, 2018 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's using aircon tech which works by moving heat from one place to another so.... it's probably generating a lot of heat that it's not able to move after a while and makes sense that that would affect the efficiency
Sep 9, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: It definitely drops the efficiency and increases power consumption.
Sep 9, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm certainly not leaving the bathroom door open to heat up the rest of my apartment
Sep 9, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe once winter hits
Sep 9, 2018 8:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AxeyN5E
Sep 9, 2018 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Clear water at walmarts pretty good
Sep 9, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye can you run a dryer vent tube thingy out your bathroom window?
Sep 9, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDgxD3ph2zQ
Sep 9, 2018 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/pixelatedboat/status/869715682077716480 
Sep 9, 2018 10:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay 10 more exp for some random post 
Sep 9, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-5gl1aqsGk
Sep 9, 2018 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Black theme is looking good on my phone
Sep 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: what bathroom window? 
Sep 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Plus, I don't think this dryer has a way to attach an exhaust tube
Sep 9, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: The exhaust is on the front so...
Sep 10, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ewww what a bad design (but probably required lol)
Sep 10, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: possibly
Sep 10, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually i am not 100% on that, since i don't know where the air inlet is
Sep 10, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: could be i have it the wrong way around
Sep 10, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: but definitely air goes to the bottom where the air vent is, but there's a big metal heatsink thing there
Sep 10, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: then i guess it actually goes through that heatsink towards the back
Sep 10, 2018 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe there's an air outlet on the back i haven't noticed
Sep 10, 2018 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: the vent on the front seems to go nowhere? but definitely air does come through it, barely any perceptible air flow though which makes me think maybe it is an inlet
Sep 10, 2018 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: tbh i haven't looked too closely and i don't remember exactly how it looks behind that front cover
Sep 10, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So there are Switch emulators in the works already neat!
Sep 10, 2018 1:29 AM - Coto: damn. Finally found a bug in the snemulDS render code!
Sep 10, 2018 1:32 AM - Coto: the drawing routine iterates over each char *, and while it checks for the char * passed (as integer) whose value walks over the font table, it only validates walking backwards, and not forward (backwards being < 0 and forward being > fontArraySize)
Sep 10, 2018 1:33 AM - Coto: which is the same bug NesDS rom database had, walking over known nes configs that would patch other region files
Sep 10, 2018 1:33 AM - Coto: and the check was out of bounds
Sep 10, 2018 1:34 AM - Coto: I could totally understand this one (the snemulDS render code one) thanks to GDB reverse engineering while on the data abort itself. It's magic
Sep 10, 2018 1:37 AM - Coto: but it was hard to track down, because it happened on very specific scenarios: ie: passing valid variadic args would not cause an exception (printf), but passing invalid pointers or characters out of the table range, would.
Sep 10, 2018 2:20 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/z0vwh6GXxF8
Sep 10, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKCef32zI2k
Sep 10, 2018 3:56 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/sdYFmnQGtbU


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 11, 2018)

Sep 10, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgz-C4aUIGo
Sep 10, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I would like to see an HD remake of the PS1 game unless I'm so tired and that's what you posted? if so I'm happy lol
Sep 10, 2018 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: have to be to work in a few hours but can't sleep
Sep 10, 2018 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: always worried about something like how I am gonna screw up or miss something important lol
Sep 10, 2018 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/63107/amds-next-gen-x499-7nm-up-64c-128t-new-epyc-chips/index.html
Sep 10, 2018 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 64 cores 128 threads hmm should be enough for a while lol
Sep 10, 2018 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think rather than focusing on more cores they should be adding much larger cache too keep all these cores feed with data
Sep 10, 2018 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fed
Sep 10, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also why can't branch prediction be used on multiple cores like core 1 can use branch 1 core 2 could always pick branch 2 given specific scenarios
Sep 10, 2018 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: cpu 3 could perform overwatch and the final check
Sep 10, 2018 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suppose it does work like this lol
Sep 10, 2018 9:17 AM - T-hug: Psi: Solo A Star Wars Story 2018 720p BRRip X264 AC3-EVO
Sep 10, 2018 9:17 AM - T-hug: 1080p too
Sep 10, 2018 10:40 AM - puss2puss: g'morning and good monday tempers!
Sep 10, 2018 11:40 AM - DinohScene: I hate mondays
Sep 10, 2018 12:28 PM - Veho: Dinoh is Garfield.
Sep 10, 2018 12:51 PM - VinsCool: bitch lasagna
Sep 10, 2018 1:05 PM - puss2puss: hahah.. yeahhh mondays kinda sux..but.. now its getting colder and it feels like a great monday for once 
Sep 10, 2018 1:50 PM - DinohScene: GarfieldScene?
Sep 10, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Vin: that's not a nice thing to say about your girlfriend 
Sep 10, 2018 2:46 PM - nonameboy: anyone knows the titleID for wii64?
Sep 10, 2018 2:46 PM - nonameboy: need to download cover for usb loader GX
Sep 10, 2018 3:08 PM - Voxel: D64A according to GameTDB
Sep 10, 2018 3:16 PM - nonameboy: hmm I think I already tried that and didn't work
Sep 10, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im at work but so far so good lol
Sep 10, 2018 3:53 PM - nonameboy: where can I find forwarder for fix94's wii64 mod?
Sep 10, 2018 5:21 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 10, 2018 6:43 PM - Chary: Yo shoutbox
Sep 10, 2018 6:44 PM - BORTZ: hello
Sep 10, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 10, 2018 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Ortz
Sep 10, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz, shouldn't you be off playing spider man, the game you are the star of? 
Sep 10, 2018 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Bortz
Sep 10, 2018 6:45 PM - kenenthk: How can one play its self
Sep 10, 2018 6:49 PM - BORTZ:  dont ask questions you dont want the real answers to, kene
Sep 10, 2018 6:49 PM - BORTZ: besides im too busy sucking destiny 2's forsaken dick
Sep 10, 2018 6:50 PM - Chary: Lol
Sep 10, 2018 6:50 PM - Chary: Btw bortz have you played Spider-Man yet
Sep 10, 2018 6:50 PM - Chary: Cuz it's awesome
Sep 10, 2018 6:51 PM - Chary: Like arkham knight meets pretty pretty visuals
Sep 10, 2018 6:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess he doesn't need to when he can play real life spiderman 
Sep 10, 2018 6:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Except he isn't protecting new york 
Sep 10, 2018 7:46 PM - kenenthk: The puddle disbelievers were wrong
Sep 10, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, i got shield tv update. 
Sep 10, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now i can record videos and broadcast to twitch again 
Sep 10, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But screenshots still won't work. 
Sep 10, 2018 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Use a 3rd party screen shot app?
Sep 10, 2018 8:54 PM - Coto: ;o,
Sep 10, 2018 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, that's not how this works. It works like this. "Nvidia fix your system" 
Sep 10, 2018 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one should have to use "3rd party screen shot app" to take a screenshot, when all android systems naturally do.
Sep 10, 2018 8:56 PM - Coto: crybox ;o;
Sep 10, 2018 8:58 PM - Attacker3: Where the heck is the page of rules?
Sep 10, 2018 8:59 PM - Coto: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-rules.153115/
Sep 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Attacker3: Danke friend!
Sep 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Attacker3: Wait no
Sep 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Attacker3: This isn't what I wanted
Sep 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Coto: haha, no it's this 1
Sep 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Coto: https://gbatemp.net/help/terms
Sep 10, 2018 9:02 PM - Attacker3: Thank you very much friendo
Sep 10, 2018 9:02 PM - Coto: ;-)
Sep 10, 2018 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: _pee_nus
Sep 10, 2018 9:03 PM - Attacker3: no u
Sep 10, 2018 9:04 PM - Attacker3: So I am assuming that talking about private trackers is against the rules ;-;
Sep 10, 2018 9:04 PM - Coto: this is the right place to cry ;o;
Sep 10, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: That was one epic necrobump, analjohn
Sep 10, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: gg analjohn*
Sep 10, 2018 9:08 PM - Memoir: I thought it was recent post, too then I see the date. Lmfao
Sep 10, 2018 9:08 PM - Attacker3: Man I love my 3 year old warning from someone who isn't even staff anymore hooey
Sep 10, 2018 9:08 PM - Attacker3: Yeah memoir it was E P I C
Sep 10, 2018 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi where are you 
Sep 10, 2018 9:58 PM - Veho: This will lure him in: https://imgur.com/gallery/huWw7qn
Sep 10, 2018 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But he is married, how would this work? 
Sep 10, 2018 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: When did that ever stop anyone from looking at other girls?
Sep 10, 2018 10:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's cold, what kind of summer is this. 
Sep 10, 2018 10:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/trlzk6c.jpg
Sep 10, 2018 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi where are you   at work until 2115 hours
Sep 10, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so like another 1 hour and 15 minutes or so lol
Sep 11, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made it through another day lol
Sep 11, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oABtamJ?
Sep 11, 2018 2:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: summer is over
Sep 11, 2018 2:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: didn't you get the memo?
Sep 11, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NET3SF0mSHw
Sep 11, 2018 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zCDvOsdL9Q
Sep 11, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EWuVvPa
Sep 11, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57SNPbxi0r0&start_radio=1&list=RD57SNPbxi0r0
Sep 11, 2018 2:51 AM - Veho: https://www.thecut.com/2018/09/thieves-stole-bugs-and-lizards-from-philadelphia-museum.html
Sep 11, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 11, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thecut.com/2018/09/joe-exotic-big-cat-rescue-murder-for-hire.html
Sep 11, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is code name Zoo School Master he plans on using the insects in another murder plot....
Sep 11, 2018 3:15 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Foundation_Burn_a_Million_Quid
Sep 11, 2018 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/3Sc-6GOrGNw
Sep 11, 2018 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone put that on front page please


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 12, 2018)

Sep 11, 2018 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: make a properly formatted post in USN and ask to have it frontpaged
Sep 11, 2018 7:21 AM - Costello: still waiting for it...
Sep 11, 2018 7:51 AM - VinsCool: Why is it 3:51 am
Sep 11, 2018 8:00 AM - Ericthegreat: Why are we excited about this?
Sep 11, 2018 9:02 AM - T-hug: ^
Sep 11, 2018 9:34 AM - DinohScene: 44 days n 12h to go ;-;
Sep 11, 2018 10:17 AM - VinsCool: Soon
Sep 11, 2018 10:28 AM - DinohScene: Yes!
Sep 11, 2018 11:39 AM - Chary: Oh thank goodness the shoutbox is still okay
Sep 11, 2018 11:45 AM - VinsCool: yay
Sep 11, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: mods why ;O;
Sep 11, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: ;_;
Sep 11, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/planning-to-build-a-machine-centered-around-i9-9900k.517636/
Sep 11, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: why ;_;
Sep 11, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: i wanted to read it .c
Sep 11, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: :C
Sep 11, 2018 11:50 AM - VinsCool: well it works
Sep 11, 2018 11:51 AM - migles: lol, it was banned when i opened it
Sep 11, 2018 11:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/lethal-league-blaze-coming-to-steam-october-24-consoles-in-2019.517748/
Sep 11, 2018 11:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 11, 2018 12:20 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 11, 2018 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's fucking raining
Sep 11, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDX6OgYDDWo
Sep 11, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dz7RGARtAgc
Sep 11, 2018 3:48 PM - VinsCool: I need moar coffee
Sep 11, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: what you need VinsCool is more covfefe
Sep 11, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I got my lazy person vacuum today, and it's doing a thing
Sep 11, 2018 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dog seems wary of it, and my cat is just indifferent so far lol
Sep 11, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The IR sensor doesn't seem to work all that great though, it hits walls and stuff pretty hard 
Sep 11, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only complaints I really have so far is the little dust bin thing should either be larger, or have a sensor that detects when it's full
Sep 11, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it sucks? lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the pathing for the thing in general mode is pretty awful, it started out in my kitchen for like a minute, and then spent like 30 minutes just going over the same spots over and over in the living until I forced it back into the kitchen to actually clean stuff up lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the robotic vacuum thing will get better as tech gets cheaper but really it needs like something like Nvidia's self driving car type tech  lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The whole "return to charge base" thing works ok, but it has to like repeatable slam itself against the charger because the contacts for it are right by the little brushes...which will cover up the contacts, so it doesn't detect it's being charged lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, to be fair, this is one of the cheapest ones you can get 
Sep 11, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it has to hump the charger lovely lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you spent the $300 for a decent one, it'd probably work well lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you want to set it to auto-clean at specific times, you have to activate it at that time you want it to clean, too, which is a bit stupid
Sep 11, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if I wanted it to clean at like 3AM I'd have to wake up at 3AM and program it then
Sep 11, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eeww
Sep 11, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know it seems like this is the type of thing that would be perfect for WiFi
Sep 11, 2018 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like let your PC do all the driving
Sep 11, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By that I mean all the computational work
Sep 11, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the vacuum thing could focus on sucking... lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or even just your phone lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, some of them have apps that are kinda like that, where you set the vacuum to a pathing mode or something and it paths out your whole house to the app, so then you can like direct it to clean a particular room and such
Sep 11, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also wish the motors that power the brushes was like...5x as powerful lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It can pull most stuff just fine, but it came across a little puff of dog fur under the couch, it couldn't push it under the thing to get sucked up, instead it just distributed fur all around lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is then promptly cleaned up, of course, since it was cleaning the same room for so long lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:33 PM - Flame: lol tom on a scale of 1 to lazy how lazy are you?
Sep 11, 2018 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well now that I own this thing prolly like a 9.5 on the laziness scale lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it replace a normal vacuum? lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an expensive dyson could be a little buddy for it lol
Sep 11, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not fully \
Sep 11, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It works great on wood/tile floors, but carpet supposedly the battery life is garbage
Sep 11, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is straight from the manufacturers mouth 
Sep 11, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to invent Mini Mega Maid
Sep 11, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet Bill Gates has a robot maid...
Sep 11, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine if you only had to vacuum your house like once or twice every couple weeks, this could totally replace that with it's daily shit
Sep 11, 2018 5:51 PM - BORTZ: psi, for some reason i thought you meant bill Clinton and i started to wonder if hilary is a robot wife
Sep 11, 2018 5:52 PM - BORTZ: i suppose she might have to be upgraded into mecha hilary to have a fighting change against Trump sempai in 2020
Sep 11, 2018 5:53 PM - BORTZ: god 2020 is going to be wild. Probably new ps5 and exbox two announcments, the Olympics will be in japan, and all of april will be 4/20 omggggg
Sep 11, 2018 6:02 PM - Flame: wow bortz you have 2020 vision seeing that far!
Sep 11, 2018 6:03 PM - BORTZ: HUE HUE HUE HUE
Sep 11, 2018 6:03 PM - BORTZ: fun fact, i actually have 20/15 and missed my calling as a fighter jet pilot
Sep 11, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS5 is going to offer 4K gaming! lol
Sep 11, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 11, 2018 7:34 PM - Ericthegreat: we will see about that
Sep 11, 2018 7:34 PM - Ericthegreat: depends on amd new cards
Sep 11, 2018 7:34 PM - Ericthegreat: and heating solution
Sep 11, 2018 9:03 PM - Megadriver94: I'm confirmed nearsighted
Sep 11, 2018 9:03 PM - Megadriver94: Yes I am
Sep 11, 2018 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PS5 will offer AK 47 gaming 
Sep 11, 2018 9:09 PM - Megadriver94: Dear Epic games: PLEASE BRING BACK THE REOLVER TO FORTNITE! >
Sep 11, 2018 9:09 PM - Megadriver94: 
Sep 11, 2018 9:52 PM - Chary: no
Sep 11, 2018 10:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 11, 2018 10:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still waiting for that switch 6.0 update nintendo 
Sep 11, 2018 11:45 PM - SkittleDash: They'll probably launch it when Switch Online is ready.
Sep 11, 2018 11:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1q78GYNww
Sep 11, 2018 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet they'll launch it during/after the nintendo direct that got delayed
Sep 12, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that is gross.... lol
Sep 12, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZY-D-T10WE
Sep 12, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSAjbkJBuY
Sep 12, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi but you like gross
Sep 12, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i've seen this one before
Sep 12, 2018 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: aspic is actually pretty good
Sep 12, 2018 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if putting bread in it was the best idea, but apart from that, i can get behind that
Sep 12, 2018 3:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you update the shield tv yet?
Sep 12, 2018 3:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Video recording and twitch streaming is back


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 13, 2018)

Sep 12, 2018 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I have had that for like a few weeks? I signed up for the beta tester thingy 
Sep 12, 2018 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVRydgArqUs
Sep 12, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: can we analyze his face?
Sep 12, 2018 11:18 AM - migles: dins
Sep 12, 2018 11:40 AM - DinohScene: Psio, you got any recommendations for HDD brands?
Sep 12, 2018 11:46 AM - LittleFlame: ***I use a few Western Digitals***
Sep 12, 2018 11:59 AM - DinohScene: me lappy is all Seagate
Sep 12, 2018 12:00 PM - DinohScene: server... majority WD
Sep 12, 2018 12:00 PM - DinohScene: but I hear different things about WD and Seagate
Sep 12, 2018 12:00 PM - DinohScene: some say Seagate has become better over the years
Sep 12, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: psio always shares a link where it shows that seagate drives above 4tb have a high fail rate lol
Sep 12, 2018 12:20 PM - DinohScene: yeh, can't have drives fail on me
Sep 12, 2018 1:13 PM - Megadriver94: Hey, What would Sushi Striker be like if it were about gourmet Chinese food?
Sep 12, 2018 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Dinoh, for higher capacity HDDs (6TB+), stick with Seagate. They have a lower failure rate than higher capacity WD HDDs do, nowadays. For 4TB and lower, WD is fine, especially so if you get HDDs from their subsidiary HGST. Despite being owned by the WD, HGST drives have a lower failure rate than WD's own drives 
Sep 12, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Tom i'm pretty sure seagate still has the highest failure rate
Sep 12, 2018 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and HGST drives are the best on the market
Sep 12, 2018 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: @mega well it would be a lot noisier and less polite for one
Sep 12, 2018 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seagates lower capacity drives, yes, their higher capacity drives on the other hand have a much lower failure rate
Sep 12, 2018 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: lets see...
Sep 12, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: welp, backblaze only has seagate drives in high capacity
Sep 12, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: wtf happened to seagate
Sep 12, 2018 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: when did they stop sucking?
Sep 12, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know, I was just as surprised 
Sep 12, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess they're just really good at making high capacity drives
Sep 12, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 12, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: or they've just improved their fab enough for the drives to fail after the warranty runs out
Sep 12, 2018 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: backblaze's drives are still relatively new so who knows what the year end report will look like
Sep 12, 2018 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: or next year's
Sep 12, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they've been running the same 8TB Seagates since the beginning of 2016, and those still have only a ~1% failure rate. 6TB ones have been running since the beginning of 2015, also still has just ~1% failure rate.
Sep 12, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: those aren't especially high capacity
Sep 12, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 12tb seagate had 2% failure rate in 2017 which is relatively high, but there is no comparison point because they have no other drives that large
Sep 12, 2018 4:46 PM - Attacker3: Once I start making a lot of money I'm going to invest in business internet and a bunch of servers for a seedbox. I'm going to be a legend on private trackers
Sep 12, 2018 4:47 PM - Flame: i just watched a video on the best way to play GBA games.......
Sep 12, 2018 4:47 PM - Flame: the motherfucker said some bullshit device
Sep 12, 2018 4:49 PM - Flame: and didnt talk about the gba agb 101
Sep 12, 2018 4:50 PM - Attacker3: You should go track him down and kill him dude.
Sep 12, 2018 4:52 PM - Flame: maybe i track your mum and bang her?
Sep 12, 2018 4:54 PM - cearp: ah flame she's with me, you can have her when i'm done
Sep 12, 2018 4:55 PM - cearp: attacker3, what will make you different than the others? like feralhosting etc?   you need to know a lot about unixlike os, and networking - good luck though, cool
Sep 12, 2018 4:56 PM - Flame: cearp i thought we were cool why not threesome?
Sep 12, 2018 4:57 PM - cearp: hey it's cool, i'm done with her
Sep 12, 2018 4:58 PM - Attacker3: cearp I'm going to do it for personal reasons
Sep 12, 2018 4:58 PM - Attacker3: It's going to be a totally hobby and not a business purpose
Sep 12, 2018 4:58 PM - Flame: until the feds break down your door?
Sep 12, 2018 4:58 PM - Attacker3: Hundred of TBs of Data being uploaded at warp speed
Sep 12, 2018 4:59 PM - Attacker3: Feds can suck my penor, the most they can fine me is 5000 dollars
Sep 12, 2018 4:59 PM - cearp: ok cool, i'm sure it won't be an easy hobby. i've used feral for about 5 years or so though, they are great
Sep 12, 2018 5:00 PM - Attacker3: Yeah I had a feral server and it was absolutely wonderful. Easily got a 2TB upload buffer on a terrible tracker I don't use
Sep 12, 2018 5:01 PM - Attacker3: Autodl-irssi is a fucking godsend too
Sep 12, 2018 5:01 PM - cearp: haha nice! i was a member on this really small cheap tracker, but private.   i must have been the only one with a seedbox on there. the tracker kept messing up on my stats and i had like 100TB upload when i maybe had a few hundred gbs.
Sep 12, 2018 5:01 PM - cearp: you could buy user promotions and stuff like that with upload credit, so i was a vip user and all that junk
Sep 12, 2018 5:02 PM - cearp: you could also gift upload to other users. because it's private, the ratio is important. and a few users i liked i gave them a TB of upload, and so they never had to worry about anything again
Sep 12, 2018 5:03 PM - cearp: the mods got a bit upset because i was really disrupting the economics of the site, so they banned my account from sharing upload.   it was pretty funny though 
Sep 12, 2018 5:03 PM - Attacker3: Sounds odd, the one I got on heavily promotes donations, and is honestly pretty ok except for the 2 week upload requirement (!)
Sep 12, 2018 5:03 PM - Attacker3: Darn, that sucks man
Sep 12, 2018 5:03 PM - Attacker3: But fair
Sep 12, 2018 5:03 PM - cearp: as in you need to upload something every 2 weeks? nasty.
Sep 12, 2018 5:04 PM - cearp: i think I heard about a tracker like that. is a a music one? not red
Sep 12, 2018 5:04 PM - Attacker3: No i mean you gotta seed a file for 2 weeks after you download it, or until it reaches 1:1
Sep 12, 2018 5:04 PM - cearp: oh ok. that's no so bad. but better when it's linked to the amount of seeders.  i remember -snip- used to have seedpoints
Sep 12, 2018 5:05 PM - Attacker3: Matey stop mentioning names or you gonna be banned my friendo
Sep 12, 2018 5:05 PM - cearp: so, if the seeder:leecher ratio was less than 20:1, you needed to seed for a certain amount of time
Sep 12, 2018 5:05 PM - cearp: -snip- has been shutdown for like a year, i'm not going to get banned from mentioning it 
Sep 12, 2018 5:05 PM - Attacker3: Oh ok
Sep 12, 2018 5:06 PM - cearp: at least i hope not 
Sep 12, 2018 5:06 PM - Flame: cearp that website is back in another form or so
Sep 12, 2018 5:06 PM - Flame: .ch
Sep 12, 2018 5:07 PM - cearp: whattttttttttttttttttt
Sep 12, 2018 5:07 PM - Attacker3: I like ones that that big anime one. It's just a 3 day seed or until you reach 1:1. High Quality releases are freeleech, and extra stuff like soundtracks and artbooks cost download ratio
Sep 12, 2018 5:07 PM - cearp: a...bytes? that one? i was registered there but I rarely used it, and my account got killed
Sep 12, 2018 5:08 PM - Flame: lol
Sep 12, 2018 5:08 PM - Attacker3: Man it's so hard to get in, you should've kept it.
Sep 12, 2018 5:09 PM - Attacker3: The only reason I use it because sites like crunchyroll doesn't actually support Japanese studios
Sep 12, 2018 5:09 PM - cearp: i thought about it, but, i'm happy with getting raw anime, and the subtitles seperately
Sep 12, 2018 5:09 PM - cearp: there's a chinese private anime site that was really really tough to get into,  and they have a crazy amount of choice, so i used that instead of bytes
Sep 12, 2018 5:10 PM - Attacker3: Ah I see. Whatever works for you. It's a right shame that all the public trackers are hot garbage though
Sep 12, 2018 5:10 PM - cearp: i thought crunchyroll was owned/money put into by japanese companies? and like many anime episodes are shown very soon after the real release in japan?
Sep 12, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: any good anime as of late?
Sep 12, 2018 5:10 PM - cearp: i haven't used it, just read about it
Sep 12, 2018 5:11 PM - Attacker3: No good anime because people have terrible tastes
Sep 12, 2018 5:11 PM - cearp: this chinese site is more for hoarders i think, because many of the uploads are bdisos.
Sep 12, 2018 5:11 PM - Attacker3: And because sites like crunchy roll don't actually fund the companies
Sep 12, 2018 5:11 PM - cearp: ah
Sep 12, 2018 5:11 PM - Attacker3: They fund the people who own the streaming rights to the shows, and then create shows like high guardian spice which is made in the west
Sep 12, 2018 5:12 PM - Attacker3: So the actual creators don't see a dime
Sep 12, 2018 5:12 PM - cearp: don't the japanese companies onw the streaming rights/can't they get the rights? i don't know much about anime streaming
Sep 12, 2018 5:12 PM - cearp: that sucks though
Sep 12, 2018 5:18 PM - Attacker3: They do not
Sep 12, 2018 5:22 PM - Attacker3: What I dislike is that the news is posted all within 2 hours and then there's nothing after that
Sep 12, 2018 5:22 PM - Attacker3: Gotta space the stories out more or maybe make some more
Sep 12, 2018 5:23 PM - Attacker3: Or maybe this is for the best, I don't know, I'm not the master of news
Sep 12, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Attacker3 but the people that own the streaming rights pay the japanese companies
Sep 12, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: crunchyroll pays the people that own the streaming rights
Sep 12, 2018 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the japanese companies are indirectly getting paid
Sep 12, 2018 5:38 PM - cearp: yeah that makes sense jdbye
Sep 12, 2018 5:54 PM - Attacker3: Not very much
Sep 12, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: MIGLES ARE YOU THERE?
Sep 12, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: Someone show this to migles: https://i.imgur.com/qBpawIE.mp4
Sep 12, 2018 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think he is busy 
Sep 12, 2018 7:42 PM - Veho: FAPPING
Sep 12, 2018 8:13 PM - Chary: Rip migles
Sep 12, 2018 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Migles will be here just be patient 
Sep 12, 2018 8:18 PM - Chary: Oooooor wiiiiill heeeeee
Sep 12, 2018 8:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes 
Sep 12, 2018 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Today is boring
Sep 12, 2018 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also I haven't seen sun for like 3 days 
Sep 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Megadriver94: daisuki vs crunchyroll vs Kissanime Pick one
Sep 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Megadriver94: 
Sep 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm Huly 
Sep 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *HULU
Sep 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Megadriver94:  wat
Sep 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Megadriver94: OH
Sep 12, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: mega: nyaa
Sep 12, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 12, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd say crunchyroll with premium but without premium it sucks
Sep 12, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i miss fansubs
Sep 12, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were much higher quality
Sep 12, 2018 8:43 PM - Megadriver94: >fansubs Yeah
Sep 12, 2018 8:43 PM - Megadriver94: There's still the deep web out there
Sep 12, 2018 8:43 PM - Megadriver94: Yup
Sep 12, 2018 8:43 PM - Megadriver94: Like TOR and I2P
Sep 12, 2018 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I miss when people was trying to be unique 
Sep 12, 2018 8:57 PM - Ericthegreat: fansubs dont exist anymore?
Sep 12, 2018 8:58 PM - Ericthegreat: I havnt watched a good anime in probably 2 years
Sep 12, 2018 8:58 PM - Ericthegreat: but there were still subs then
Sep 12, 2018 8:58 PM - Ericthegreat: tho some groups took the crunchyroll subs
Sep 12, 2018 8:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish there was a such thing as anime parodies, where they make paordies of other popular media or culture 
Sep 12, 2018 9:00 PM - Coto: naaaa ;o;
Sep 12, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/is8J4HX
Sep 12, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic look up abridged lol like Dragon Ball Z Abridged
Sep 12, 2018 9:35 PM - Chary: Don't support CR lol
Sep 12, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hellsing Abridged is also great
Sep 12, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not the kind of parody I'm talking about
Sep 12, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean a anime intended to parody something, not a group of fans dubbing their own voices over official work
Sep 12, 2018 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And uploading it to youtube 
Sep 12, 2018 10:51 PM - Chary: How about Neo Yokio
Sep 12, 2018 10:52 PM - Chary: I also think Gintama has moments of fourth wall parody
Sep 12, 2018 11:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now I'm hungry for some egg foo young 
Sep 12, 2018 11:19 PM - Joe88: konosuba is bascially a praody of the isekai genre
Sep 12, 2018 11:22 PM - Joe88: seitokai no ichizon another parody show, 4th wall breaks and refrences galore
Sep 13, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iozAFIr3BEw
Sep 13, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For some reason tonight was tiring lol
Sep 13, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably dealing with the drunk people... "I'm super trashed drunk, I know I will visit my friends and family at the hospital!!!" lol no...
Sep 13, 2018 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had like 3-4 of those tonight lol one of them tried to come in like 5 times before they had the police just escort them off the property and warn them not to come back lol
Sep 13, 2018 2:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you seen this 
Sep 13, 2018 2:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6sLjq_zjTo
Sep 13, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I have seen that concept somewhere before.. lol
Sep 13, 2018 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I felt at the time that, really just if you have a 360 or PS3 style controller it works fine for emulation.
Sep 13, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxyL_YoFhC8 They have yet to taste Deeze Nuts!
Sep 13, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q68Oog85VQw


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 14, 2018)

Sep 13, 2018 5:51 AM - T-hug: Mission.Impossible.Fallout.2018.720p.HC.HDRip.X264.AC3-EVO
Sep 13, 2018 6:18 AM - AsPika2219: Super typhoon Mangkhut (Ompong) will strike Philippines today!
Sep 13, 2018 7:51 AM - Veho: Good luck to everyone in its path.
Sep 13, 2018 10:22 AM - puss2puss: Good Morning tempers
Sep 13, 2018 11:33 AM - DinohScene: mornin puss
Sep 13, 2018 2:00 PM - puss2puss: oh hey Dinoh! how's zitt dong?
Sep 13, 2018 2:27 PM - Chary: Mission impossible eh?
Sep 13, 2018 2:29 PM - DinohScene: pretty alright puss
Sep 13, 2018 4:41 PM - Attacker3: Dum dum bum bum
Sep 13, 2018 4:41 PM - Attacker3: doopey doopey doo
Sep 13, 2018 5:08 PM - Coto: Chary, remember to get some sleep ;o; after certain hours the human body stops being productive and it makes you get ill ;o;
Sep 13, 2018 5:09 PM - Coto: I used to code 72 hours non - sleep but then I found it´s best to code like mad 16 hours,sleep, do something else, and go back after a while
Sep 13, 2018 5:10 PM - Coto: or there´s "borrowed energy consumption" in where you end up getting tired faster as time goes
Sep 13, 2018 5:11 PM - Coto: and the damage is permanent in the human body, or something liek that ;o;
Sep 13, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i once stayed up for 48 full hours cause i was so into what i was coding at the time
Sep 13, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: no coffee, no energy drinks, nothing like that
Sep 13, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't tired at all
Sep 13, 2018 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: once i stopped coding i was up for a couple more hours to try to get tired
Sep 13, 2018 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i still felt pretty awake but went to bed and fell asleep almost immediately
Sep 13, 2018 5:14 PM - Coto: just saying ;o;
Sep 13, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/szFlDZw.jpg
Sep 13, 2018 5:30 PM - VinsCool: fun
Sep 13, 2018 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 13, 2018 5:33 PM - Titanica: Hi.
Sep 13, 2018 5:41 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8hCe3j8CqU
Sep 13, 2018 5:53 PM - Titanica: Jesus Christ.
Sep 13, 2018 6:00 PM - Veho: Hallelujah.
Sep 13, 2018 6:12 PM - BORTZ: He has risen.
Sep 13, 2018 6:14 PM - Veho: 
Sep 13, 2018 6:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 13, 2018 6:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is the 5th day without sun 
Sep 13, 2018 6:27 PM - BORTZ: oh do you live in pennsylvania?
Sep 13, 2018 6:27 PM - BORTZ: because that's what we call a long weekend
Sep 13, 2018 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, New York
Sep 13, 2018 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This what I call a bad omen 
Sep 13, 2018 6:47 PM - Veho: Do you live on the North pole?
Sep 13, 2018 7:04 PM - Flame: Do you live
Sep 13, 2018 7:05 PM - Flame: that is the question.
Sep 13, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v4ViBL4.mp4
Sep 13, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A bunch of guys where I work are deploying to where the storm is gonna hit... more over time for me 
Sep 13, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://weather.com/safety/hurricane/video/waves-crash-through-homes-on-north-carolina-coast
Sep 13, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/knPczeG
Sep 13, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: Now that girl has a solid foundation.
Sep 13, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I feel like she would break my hips or skull or something... lol
Sep 13, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dlHAxKo
Sep 13, 2018 8:18 PM - Plstic: tfw bought cps2 darkstalkers board
Sep 13, 2018 8:18 PM - Plstic: am i an idiot?
Sep 13, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Are your bodies ready for Nintendo Direct in 1h 40min?
Sep 13, 2018 8:49 PM - Attacker3: I found a big plastic syringe in the garage and so I put some water in it and stuck it up my butt and  pushed the plunger (which took two hands because it was such a large amount of water) and now I have given myself an enema
Sep 13, 2018 8:53 PM - Veho: That's nice, dear.
Sep 13, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it with Vodka?
Sep 13, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Attacker3 I bet the resulting diarrhea was fun
Sep 13, 2018 9:18 PM - Attacker3: Who the heck is DHS
Sep 13, 2018 9:20 PM - Attacker3: >when a simple medical procedure gets your thread deleted
Sep 13, 2018 9:20 PM - Attacker3: oofies 
Sep 13, 2018 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: If the thread was about your self enema I can understand it getting deleted
Sep 13, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: self enema thread? shouldn't be deleted
Sep 13, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: should be stuck forever in his internet profile
Sep 13, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: so when he tries to get a job in a decent place, or find a decent girfriend..
Sep 13, 2018 9:57 PM - Chary: migles!
Sep 13, 2018 9:57 PM - Chary: you're finally online when i am lol
Sep 13, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: nice
Sep 13, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: <3
Sep 13, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: i love you <3
Sep 13, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: aww
Sep 13, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: she ain't here anymores
Sep 13, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: now i feel like in one of thoose tv shows where the dude finally has the guts to tell he loves the girl and the universe blocks it
Sep 13, 2018 10:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I told you migles will be here 
Sep 13, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: That was a decent direct, nothing amazing
Sep 13, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: To me personally at least
Sep 13, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just exactly what was expected
Sep 13, 2018 11:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/skjbAAd
Sep 13, 2018 11:39 PM - Veho: P-P-P-PENETRATION
Sep 13, 2018 11:41 PM - migles: nice girl in the side
Sep 13, 2018 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 13, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: https://youtu.be/kXs4qupd-sI?t=33s
Sep 13, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: anyone know where is the map from?
Sep 13, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: damn, really hope its a rom hack with all regions
Sep 13, 2018 11:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 14, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: MIGLES!
Sep 14, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5pO2ohU
Sep 14, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: BUTT
Sep 14, 2018 12:15 AM - Megadriver94: I wonder how far the Megaman franchise will survive without Inafune...
Sep 14, 2018 12:16 AM - Coto: and not a single megaman x7 series was given that day
Sep 14, 2018 12:17 AM - Coto: megaman x6 was too awesome along megaman x5 games, and then megaman x7 killed everything it stood for ;o;
Sep 14, 2018 12:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dhPmKe2
Sep 14, 2018 12:40 AM - Coto: https://i.imgur.com/FdvyygH.mp4 lol
Sep 14, 2018 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: thanks Veho my nightmares are gonna be extra vivid tonight
Sep 14, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the 2nd one down is like a scene from Aliens lol
Sep 14, 2018 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i saw half of it then decided i had to exit
Sep 14, 2018 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: literally scrolled down to half the image, saw creepy crawly legs and closed it
Sep 14, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/memes/BPiV0Rv
Sep 14, 2018 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: 3 ft isn't much
Sep 14, 2018 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can walk through that
Sep 14, 2018 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: just need a stick to keep myself steady
Sep 14, 2018 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: in the currents
Sep 14, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and the 120 mile and a hour winds lol
Sep 14, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Hw3FkbJ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 14, 2018 3:42 AM - the_randomizer: Question: Can I trust Amazon Certified Rerfurbished for a camera?
Sep 14, 2018 3:42 AM - the_randomizer: refurbish*
Sep 14, 2018 3:44 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA3rPY_1t88
Sep 14, 2018 3:46 AM - the_randomizer: Never mind, sorry, shouldn't have asked -_-
Sep 14, 2018 3:47 AM - the_randomizer: Just want to know if I can trust it
Sep 14, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: randomizer it's Amazon so if it's garbage they usually pay return shipping and give a full refund
Sep 14, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: no trust needed
Sep 14, 2018 4:00 AM - Devin: What Psi said. We're really good on our return policy.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 15, 2018)

Sep 14, 2018 4:00 AM - Devin: What Psi said. We're really good on our return policy.
Sep 14, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in all my experience with refurbished stuff I buy on Amazon literally only one thing was bad a dead Xbox 360 power supply but Amazon refunded it and paid shipping so I was only out some time no biggie
Sep 14, 2018 4:06 AM - the_randomizer: But can I trust refurbished? Was it really done by Nikon? Making sure
Sep 14, 2018 4:06 AM - the_randomizer: Oooh
Sep 14, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the other 20 times I have bought refurbished has been awesome saved boat loads of cash and had great products
Sep 14, 2018 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a refurbished Linksys router normally was like 200 dollars I got it for like 50 it's just amazing love it so much (Thank you Amazon!!!)
Sep 14, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: randonmizer if it says "sold by Nikon" it's a factory refurb and probably will be indishtinguishable from a new one
Sep 14, 2018 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't say 100% sure on that but usually
Sep 14, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most of those are returns from poeple who didn't like it or know how to use it or had money problems or was a easy fix so they just box them up after testing and label them refurbished
Sep 14, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's not like they are going to get a camera back that was ran over by a car and replace 99% of the parts but if it's just 1 small board or maybe a scratched lense an easy fix
Sep 14, 2018 10:24 AM - Arecaidian Fox: Psi is right, Ran. If you buy certified refurb from Amazon, they trip over themselves to replace it or refund you if it's bad. I think I've only ever had 1 bad piece of refurb electronics that way.
Sep 14, 2018 10:25 AM - Arecaidian Fox: So, it's not terribly likely in the first place, just need to make sure the refurb is from a good seller and it's certified.
Sep 14, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: chary!
Sep 14, 2018 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devin works for amazon?
Sep 14, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: so if we got a friend in amazon, can we ask for discount or free stuff=
Sep 14, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: hey devin, am your best friend, right?
Sep 14, 2018 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not free
Sep 14, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: amazon employees probably get a discount
Sep 14, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would assume so
Sep 14, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but might only apply if they're the ones ordering
Sep 14, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and amazon's prices are already so low, it's probably a very small discount
Sep 14, 2018 3:52 PM - DeslotlCL: someboy who got a blackout beta code for ps4? ;o;
Sep 14, 2018 3:52 PM - DeslotlCL: anybody*
Sep 14, 2018 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Sep 14, 2018 4:27 PM - DeslotlCL: sad
Sep 14, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: <doesnt even have a ps4
Sep 14, 2018 5:35 PM - DeslotlCL: *cries in spanish*
Sep 14, 2018 5:57 PM - Depravo: Yo momma represents the Lollipop Guild.
Sep 14, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: Are you saying his momma is three midgets in a dress?
Sep 14, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: Something like that.
Sep 14, 2018 6:55 PM - Depravo: Incidentally I just ate a doner kebab.
Sep 14, 2018 7:01 PM - Coto: i had chilean empanadas , 18th of september, and a three day holiday, monday, tuesday and wednesday.. time to code.
Sep 14, 2018 7:04 PM - Coto: some rest, coffee and food, now that i'm free. ;o;
Sep 14, 2018 7:09 PM - DeslotlCL: Empanadas are great, but anticuchos are the best food of september 18th
Sep 14, 2018 7:10 PM - DeslotlCL: especially the ones with a lot of meat and sausages
Sep 14, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: I'm thinking of getting a kebab tonight.
Sep 14, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: I'm debating what kind though. If I get the one in a flatbread I don't get as much meat, but if I get the salad-style one then there's tons of stuff but I don't get any bread.
Sep 14, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: And they cost the same.
Sep 14, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: Normally I would just buy a bread roll to go with it but all bakeries will be closed at that time of night.
Sep 14, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ovt8EXa
Sep 14, 2018 7:22 PM - Uiaad: Depends what sort of kabab we are talking about
Sep 14, 2018 7:23 PM - Veho: Doner kebab.
Sep 14, 2018 7:24 PM - Uiaad: Definately go with the salad ... a kebab with salad is like pizza without cheese
Sep 14, 2018 8:02 PM - migles: someone talking about doner?
Sep 14, 2018 8:03 PM - Coto: donerbolt
Sep 14, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: https://img.nwzonline.de/rf/image_online/NWZ/NWZ/97494395-klLC-U10559237543xGC-600x337%40NWZ-Online.jpg
Sep 14, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: can't wait to eat it again
Sep 14, 2018 8:04 PM - Coto: in chile they sell those, and those are made of rat ;o;
Sep 14, 2018 8:04 PM - Coto: anticuchos de ratas ;o;
Sep 14, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: lel
Sep 14, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: well, theese are in germany
Sep 14, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: its lamb
Sep 14, 2018 8:14 PM - migles: if rat tastes so awesome like that, and since i didnt get sick, well i am ok
Sep 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Coto: http://www.crear-meme.com/public/img/memes_users/anticucho.jpg xd
Sep 14, 2018 8:15 PM - migles: that's a totally different thing
Sep 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Coto: le anticucho of abundance
Sep 14, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: http://static5.uk.businessinsider.com/image/5a22756bdba1f555008b5bcf-480/doner-kebab.jpg
Sep 14, 2018 9:12 PM - sarkwalvein: Hmmm... for some reason I prefer kebabs in their in-a-box version together with some fries and Kräutersoße, the reddish variant of it. I think I will go get one now. Yummy!
Sep 14, 2018 9:16 PM - sarkwalvein: But that would require wearing something else than my pj's... such a drag...
Sep 14, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: Wey hey! I just received some genuine phishing spam for the first time in years.
Sep 14, 2018 9:16 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/Bv4ZE/e9366ddb1c.png
Sep 14, 2018 9:17 PM - Depravo: OK, 'Garry', I'll get right on that ya dick.
Sep 14, 2018 9:21 PM - Flame: lucky bastard!
Sep 14, 2018 9:23 PM - Flame: i only get emails from services which makes me hate myself
Sep 14, 2018 9:24 PM - Depravo: I only get emails from services on which I already spend a small fortune attempting to encourage me to spend even more money.
Sep 14, 2018 9:26 PM - Depravo: Buy a bike from Amazon - two days later get an email encouraging you to buy a(nother) bike.
Sep 14, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: "Why not buy it again?" because bicycles are one-use disposable items you greedy fucks.
Sep 14, 2018 9:28 PM - Depravo: I mean fair enough, send me that email when I buy a toilet roll or a bar of soap but A FUCKING BICYCLE?
Sep 14, 2018 9:29 PM - Coto: you gave me a good idea I might get a wurlitzer
Sep 14, 2018 9:32 PM - Coto: i might find a way for the DS to stream music to a wurlitzer ;o;
Sep 14, 2018 9:40 PM - Depravo: A wurlitzer? One of those organs that is as big as a house?
Sep 14, 2018 9:41 PM - Depravo: I WANT A WURLITZER.
Sep 14, 2018 9:42 PM - Veho: I want an organ that is as big as a house.
Sep 14, 2018 9:43 PM - Depravo: Your wife just wants the house.
Sep 14, 2018 9:47 PM - Veho: The house is entirely occupied by the organ.
Sep 14, 2018 9:48 PM - Veho: https://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/8156-cherry-cola-chocolate-mayonnaise-sauerkraut-cake
Sep 14, 2018 9:49 PM - Depravo: It sounds like those other ingredients would spoil the sauerkraut.
Sep 14, 2018 9:55 PM - Veho: I can't see it going well with chocolate.
Sep 14, 2018 9:56 PM - Veho: People balk at mayo in cakes but at the end of the day it's just oil and eggs, which is standard cake ingredients.
Sep 14, 2018 10:03 PM - Depravo: And vinegar.
Sep 14, 2018 10:06 PM - Veho: A lot of recipes call for a tea/tablespoon of vinegar to help the baking powder work better.
Sep 14, 2018 10:08 PM - Veho: https://oureverydaylife.com/using-vinegar-baking-35013.html
Sep 14, 2018 10:09 PM - Veho: Some mayos have mustard in them, that's the only
Sep 14, 2018 10:09 PM - Veho: *iffy part.
Sep 14, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: I like mustard. Let's do this.
Sep 14, 2018 10:13 PM - Veho: Mustard might go well in pepper cookies.
Sep 14, 2018 10:20 PM - Coto: just read a german aged 35 yr old was stabbed/killed in protests, this is sad and shocking. And it was due to inmigrants. I think Germany might be right to educate inmigrants, because inmigrants (I might be labeled as one) needs education and morals. People need these to exist and to value their surroundings.
Sep 14, 2018 10:21 PM - Coto: so, sorry for that. We aren't like that, they are just a bunch of extremists, and frankly I would educate them all
Sep 14, 2018 10:21 PM - Coto: I know well how latins can behave, and I side mostly with Germany, in this case.
Sep 14, 2018 10:22 PM - Coto: I see it daily. But I am always fighting for values and respect. And if someone misbehaves I educate them with everything I have.
Sep 14, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: http://cuttingsarchive.org/images/9/9e/1978-03-19_Sunday_Times.jpg
Sep 14, 2018 10:23 PM - Coto: (mostly people from around here).
Sep 14, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: When I grow up I want to be Tom Baker.
Sep 14, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: Dep, that image isn't loading for me  
Sep 14, 2018 10:27 PM - migles: its about tom baker
Sep 14, 2018 10:27 PM - migles: seems a magazine\newspaper article
Sep 14, 2018 10:28 PM - migles: here veho https://imgur.com/iUlKolT
Sep 14, 2018 10:28 PM - Veho: Thanks migles.
Sep 14, 2018 10:28 PM - Depravo: It's Tom Baker describing a day in his life circa 1978.
Sep 14, 2018 10:29 PM - Coto: hmm. Interesting
Sep 14, 2018 10:30 PM - Veho: The biography under his photo is interesting.
Sep 14, 2018 10:31 PM - Depravo: Was hooked from the moment he said he woke up at 5.15am. Then got into bed.
Sep 14, 2018 10:31 PM - Coto: all I can say there is a way to turn into "energy state" and that leads to "do the right thing". People often call it enlightment or see "light"
Sep 14, 2018 10:32 PM - Coto: ;-)
Sep 14, 2018 10:33 PM - Depravo: The quote "The anxieties went away and the conviction grew that I had something to say on any subject" seems frighteningly real.
Sep 14, 2018 10:33 PM - Coto: i can relate that.
Sep 14, 2018 10:34 PM - Coto: and if you look closely that pattern repeats thorough history, scientists, inventors, mathematicians
Sep 14, 2018 10:35 PM - Coto: and if you check their backgrounds all these had to endure real life death to put it simply
Sep 14, 2018 10:35 PM - Depravo: Moderators.
Sep 14, 2018 10:35 PM - Coto: ;o; i was serious
Sep 14, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: Oh, I meant I get more chatty after a large gin and tonic. Whether or not it was bought by Francis Bacon.
Sep 14, 2018 10:37 PM - Coto: well, cheers. I drink coffee right now.
Sep 14, 2018 10:37 PM - Veho: Me too.
Sep 14, 2018 10:37 PM - Veho: Night shift.
Sep 14, 2018 10:38 PM - Veho: I wouldn't mind the night shift but due to various circumstances I had to stay awake for 30 hours at a time every other day this past month.
Sep 14, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: I can't feel my face.
Sep 14, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: Staying awake for 30 hours is self-abuse.
Sep 14, 2018 10:41 PM - Depravo: And not the fun kind of self-abuse.
Sep 14, 2018 10:43 PM - Veho: Tell me about it.
Sep 14, 2018 10:46 PM - Veho: The main problem with night shift is that people assume that, since you're not at work during the day, that means you're awake and available at all times.
Sep 14, 2018 10:47 PM - Veho: Apparently "sleeping" is done either when everyone else does, or not at all.
Sep 14, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: Having no family or friends is so much easier.
Sep 14, 2018 10:54 PM - Depravo: Oh, and having a job with regular, daytime hours.
Sep 14, 2018 11:17 PM - Veho: Night shift work is a young, single man's game.
Sep 14, 2018 11:28 PM - Depravo: You are a young man.
Sep 14, 2018 11:32 PM - Veho: But I'm not single.
Sep 14, 2018 11:33 PM - Depravo: True.
Sep 15, 2018 12:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/t7VH47U.jpg
Sep 15, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am old and married and work crazy hours  lol
Sep 15, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When you get as old and bitter as me, you like to spend as much time as possible at work.
Sep 15, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/22493264?blzcmp=app
Sep 15, 2018 2:03 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8
Sep 15, 2018 2:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/x9zEClD
Sep 15, 2018 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: my chiptune stream is up if anyone wants to listen
Sep 15, 2018 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://radio.jdbye.com
Sep 15, 2018 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: Jdbye Mail is getting an update In less than 1 week, Jdbye Mail will get an updated look and new features like Snooze. You can still go back to classic. Learn more
Sep 15, 2018 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 15, 2018 3:45 AM - Veho: Update later.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 16, 2018)

Sep 15, 2018 4:09 AM - kenenthk: Off work early 
Sep 15, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol congrats!
Sep 15, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably marched like 10 miles today  lol
Sep 15, 2018 4:23 AM - kenenthk: I had to start at 1140 and left at 9
Sep 15, 2018 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice I started at 0700 and left at 2115 lol
Sep 15, 2018 4:29 AM - kenenthk: Why do security people think they're s fucking marine
Sep 15, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's fun 
Sep 15, 2018 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You should go into it, pay is great and you get to have a gun  lol
Sep 15, 2018 4:35 AM - kenenthk: Go listen to my song
Sep 15, 2018 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-2yuGgp_U8
Sep 15, 2018 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Asshole
Sep 15, 2018 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehe
Sep 15, 2018 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXYIxJScSik
Sep 15, 2018 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Listen to it'
Sep 15, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HbaQ9xnoMGQ?list=PL6MJN-6SPIZdRA9ZP-1xGGU5i6ljJp08J&t=48
Sep 15, 2018 4:55 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum blows
Sep 15, 2018 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: most moms do... lol
Sep 15, 2018 4:59 AM - kenenthk: He was pming me then I made that comment and he stopped
Sep 15, 2018 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SdMvBFA lol
Sep 15, 2018 5:04 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxQTY-W6GIo&feature=youtu.be
Sep 15, 2018 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pIXiS7g Kenenthk this ones for you lol
Sep 15, 2018 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Thats how I communiate with my bosses
Sep 15, 2018 11:03 AM - Coto: good morning.
Sep 15, 2018 11:49 AM - p1ngpong: I hear the switch is a bad hendheld
Sep 15, 2018 11:49 AM - p1ngpong: that can barely run last gen ports
Sep 15, 2018 11:49 AM - p1ngpong: what a let down!
Sep 15, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zTb2ZUg
Sep 15, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2xcJa1W
Sep 15, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DEo1qrh
Sep 15, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OFt8bGP.jpg
Sep 15, 2018 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XM39jRT
Sep 15, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fuNqJSN
Sep 15, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1P3qCZw.png
Sep 15, 2018 7:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uEX94co
Sep 15, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4EZyLxD
Sep 15, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gcXxx8W
Sep 15, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vYn6eXA.jpg
Sep 15, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Ukr78Mg.jpg
Sep 15, 2018 10:34 PM - Joe88: https://gleam.io/hWyZh/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-giveaway
Sep 15, 2018 10:36 PM - T-hug: I've been playing The Messenger and it's awesome
Sep 15, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I watched a bit of gameplay for it, looked pretty good. I like the 8 bit to 16 bit transition after a bit, that's a neato feature. Would be cool to see games that do that, go from 8 bit graphics to like 4k fuck you pretty graphics
Sep 15, 2018 11:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug 
Sep 15, 2018 11:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Finally you show up, now can I review the messenger? 
Sep 15, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom didn't die in a industrial sex accident!
Sep 15, 2018 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Is it developed by mark Zuckerberg
Sep 15, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Robot sex I knew it!
Sep 15, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: I slept until 6 from 3pm
Sep 15, 2018 11:36 PM - T-hug: music is awesome in it too
Sep 15, 2018 11:37 PM - Coto: music like this is art: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32L8Dp5hx_4&t=950s
Sep 15, 2018 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Did you hear kamakazie t hug
Sep 16, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom didn't die in a industrial sex accident! < Nah I'm dead, the sex robot just skinned me and took over my life
Sep 16, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Err
Sep 16, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, yeah totally alive
Sep 16, 2018 12:42 AM - Chary: Beep boop
Sep 16, 2018 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, there is a bot in chat. 
Sep 16, 2018 1:17 AM - Coto: behold: https://bitbucket.org/Coto88/toolchaingenericds-template/commits/5d2fdbbb14b59262859e9898210a04464036d489
Sep 16, 2018 1:17 AM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 16, 2018 1:53 AM - kenenthk: How easy is 3ds hacking now
Sep 16, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats this
Sep 16, 2018 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: about as easy as ever
Sep 16, 2018 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: very easy if you have ntrboot
Sep 16, 2018 1:55 AM - kenenthk: Thinking about buying the SNES classic edition
Sep 16, 2018 1:57 AM - kenenthk: But is there a latest cfw where I can just throw it on a so card and boot it
Sep 16, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just buy a PC  lol
Sep 16, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Already have a Switch emulator in the works and everything  lol
Sep 16, 2018 2:00 AM - kenenthk: I have a PC already
Sep 16, 2018 2:01 AM - kenenthk: But 150 plus all the gaems and a snake eater port I'd be happy
Sep 16, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You ate enough snakes already  lol
Sep 16, 2018 2:02 AM - kenenthk: I'm not your mom psi
Sep 16, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/snm27pp
Sep 16, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: This isnt a bad deal either
Sep 16, 2018 2:04 AM - kenenthk: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Sony-PlayStation-3-Slim-250GB-Rebug-4-81-CFW-Modded-Console-CECH-2001B/183350971012?epid=112236081&hash=item2ab091ca84:g:WYAAAOSwg0hbXmAE&thm=10
Sep 16, 2018 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Hang on forgot it released on the shield also
Sep 16, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZVwc6Kk
Sep 16, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vp4Aqvx
Sep 16, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just picked up another shift in the morning, $$$ shame that it's at the cost of someone dying 
Sep 16, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As happy as I am to work, I would give it up in a heartbeat for that person not to be suffering now.
Sep 16, 2018 2:50 AM - kenenthk: You need reflective vests that say NOT POLICE
Sep 16, 2018 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YcX5QH9
Sep 16, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk in Florida with the training and certifications my license says "Law enforcement officer" 
Sep 16, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you attack me you get the same case against you as hitting a cop lol
Sep 16, 2018 3:09 AM - kenenthk: That wouldn't stop me
Sep 16, 2018 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Are you having issues with shield wifi
Sep 16, 2018 3:21 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Sep 16, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use mine over Ethernet
Sep 16, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but are you using N or AC?
Sep 16, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: try rebooting both devices if that does not work maybe switch channels?
Sep 16, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Compatible-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B079YYWFJC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1537068457&sr=8-4&keywords=refurbished+router
Sep 16, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 70 bucks I have this one refurbished and everything amazing router you can't beat it
Sep 16, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: dual core 1ghz CPU and like 256MB of RAM 512MBs of storage it's nice handles everything I throw at it
Sep 16, 2018 3:32 AM - kenenthk: How can I ser up a flash drive to install my game library to I keep getting this device is safely ejected after a format
Sep 16, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh you have to set it as storage and at that point leave it in?
Sep 16, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never messed with the extended internal storage stuff lol
Sep 16, 2018 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500GB seems to be plenty for me after I did a custom PS1 set
Sep 16, 2018 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Apparently you cant install games to external storage on the shield what the fuck
Sep 16, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can you just have to set it as extended internal storage ?
Sep 16, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: either way H
Sep 16, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: happy I went with the 500 model
Sep 16, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: watching Direct TV now on it as we speak 
Sep 16, 2018 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Give me your email log in psi
Sep 16, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: no  lol
Sep 16, 2018 3:52 AM - kenenthk: So a flash drive wont work but a external HDD will
Sep 16, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sound
Sep 16, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds dumb lol
Sep 16, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you format a drive to think it's a hard drive?
Sep 16, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: thumb drive


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 17, 2018)

Sep 16, 2018 4:03 AM - kenenthk: No idea how
Sep 16, 2018 4:42 AM - kenenthk: Snake eater looks beautiful on shield
Sep 16, 2018 4:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Too bad the game isn't fun 
Sep 16, 2018 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Says the guy that thinks animal crossings fun
Sep 16, 2018 5:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't think it's fun. I never played that game before. 
Sep 16, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: And watches anime porn
Sep 16, 2018 6:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nope, although there is a driver on windows that can make a flash drive appear as a HDD
Sep 16, 2018 6:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: in fact it was used to get windows running off a flash drive/SD card back in the early eee pc days
Sep 16, 2018 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: or well, it was one of the ways
Sep 16, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: The other way being actually modding the ISO to load the usb and mass storage drivers earlier in the boot process
Sep 16, 2018 7:08 PM - Coto: so I am at the library, and a friend is also here, he being a lawyer studies as mad as I do. But sometimes, I feel watched. Sort of "so that's how an inventor looks" haha.
Sep 16, 2018 7:12 PM - Coto: he always asks me how a nintendo is built, and why would the hardware engineers decided to pick that piece, and not other because of whatever reasons he add. He is brilliant, kind of a steve jobs, he has sharp logical skillz as he's taken government cases, and also somehow, likes programming so he understands everything I code, and even asks for more info about it.
Sep 16, 2018 7:38 PM - plasturion: echo
Sep 16, 2018 7:39 PM - plasturion: no respond 
Sep 16, 2018 7:39 PM - Coto: and he wants to code in arduino now , he asks: "do you know C?" haha "I want to tweak the emulators so they run on the TV widescreen"
Sep 16, 2018 7:40 PM - Coto: i was like "dude there are packages for that" "but if you manage to hook the arduino on your mac book, through a VM and then in linux, to run some debugger, I could assist in there, so you can debug your emus running on the TV" lol
Sep 16, 2018 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 16, 2018 11:14 PM - Ericthegreat: Can Arduino run anything at full speed?
Sep 17, 2018 12:49 AM - ry755: Depends on what you're trying to run
Sep 17, 2018 12:49 AM - ry755: Most Arduinos are only 16 MHz
Sep 17, 2018 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe NES emulation? lol
Sep 17, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't they make much faster Arduinos though? (not sure how fast though)
Sep 17, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mouser.com/new/arduino/arduino-mkr-vidor-4000/ Looks like 200Mhz is as fast as they get... but the 8MB's of RAM would be tight? Not sure lol
Sep 17, 2018 2:55 AM - Joe88: So apparantly techsource got robbed


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 18, 2018)

Sep 17, 2018 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: who?
Sep 17, 2018 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: stuff like the trinket m0 yeah, those can technically run arduino code
Sep 17, 2018 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: still way slower than a raspberry pi
Sep 17, 2018 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for sure, there are so many better options out if someone wanted to code emulation, My favorite would be anything Android but I guess the person would be looking for the challenge of it on the Arduino?
Sep 17, 2018 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you're looking for a challenge code an asic clone console
Sep 17, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/jDI1VT3yD71ELtOqO22JYm9CPWVUSVA0
Sep 17, 2018 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol that name
Sep 17, 2018 11:37 AM - puss2puss: G'morning tempers, good unfortunate monday people!
Sep 17, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's monday https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZg7EBxbqSE
Sep 17, 2018 11:57 AM - Localhorst86: monday, monday, gotta get up on monday.
Sep 17, 2018 11:57 AM - Localhorst86: monday, bloody monday
Sep 17, 2018 12:14 PM - BORTZ: MONDAY MONDAY MONDAY
Sep 17, 2018 12:14 PM - BORTZ: WE'LL SELL YOU THE WHOLE SEAT BUT YOU'LL ONLY NEED THE EDGE
Sep 17, 2018 12:26 PM - DinohScene: I'll just travel back to the 70's for now
Sep 17, 2018 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh: back to the future? 
Sep 17, 2018 12:44 PM - DinohScene: I wouldn't mind for Disco/Early house to make a comeback
Sep 17, 2018 12:44 PM - DinohScene: not that commercialized rubbish from the mid 00's
Sep 17, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disco disco lol
Sep 17, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: psio
Sep 17, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: got cool news that you like
Sep 17, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: https://abc13.com/amp/news/carjacker-kills-father-because-car-isnt-an-automatic-/1796915/
Sep 17, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How many times a day you make the sricky?  Lol
Sep 17, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/6q93F92.jpg
Sep 17, 2018 3:29 PM - Flame: sup homies
Sep 17, 2018 4:21 PM - Chary: lol
Sep 17, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: krista!
Sep 17, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: you appear when _krista_ appears. but when i say sup.... you keep me hanging. may  you never see a shiny in pokemon crystal 
Sep 17, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: i am still mad at you
Sep 17, 2018 4:40 PM - Flame: may the sun make you have problem with your GBA screen where you cant see it
Sep 17, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: funny
Sep 17, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: i can't barely see my gba in a sun day
Sep 17, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: *i can barely
Sep 17, 2018 4:41 PM - Flame: may your batteries die in a minute
Sep 17, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: damn you
Sep 17, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: you cursed me
Sep 17, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: dude, my gba battery seems to been giving up
Sep 17, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: dude i curse you too
Sep 17, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: may your controller buttons go bad
Sep 17, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: give me all you got player!
Sep 17, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: so you have to press really hard to skip the dialogue in pokemon
Sep 17, 2018 4:43 PM - Chary: hahaha
Sep 17, 2018 4:43 PM - Chary: i had to use chary cuz everyone would know they're my screenshots ;O;
Sep 17, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: may you never get stranger nudes in your imgur inbox
Sep 17, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: screenshots ?
Sep 17, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: yeah, so her friends woldn't link her nudes to krista
Sep 17, 2018 4:45 PM - migles: ;O;
Sep 17, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: o..kk..a..y
Sep 17, 2018 4:46 PM - migles: flame
Sep 17, 2018 4:46 PM - migles: i will go in vacation
Sep 17, 2018 4:47 PM - Flame: to Somalia?
Sep 17, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: where?
Sep 17, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: dude to germany
Sep 17, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: again
Sep 17, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: for someone whos poor you go to vacation alot.
Sep 17, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: maybe thats why am i poor? ;O;
Sep 17, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: i mean, i see parents without a penny to buy icre cream to the kids, but they smoke 3 packs a day and got a recent iphone
Sep 17, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: its damn common
Sep 17, 2018 4:50 PM - Flame: fair enough
Sep 17, 2018 4:50 PM - migles: dude, it costs me 20-50 buck in a trip to germany, then its all free since i am staying in family's house
Sep 17, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: shit is way more expensive in germany, so i got no desire to buy gifts or shopping in there.. i am hoping this time i can go to a flea market and buy some retro stuff
Sep 17, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: tell me things i should keep an eye in the flea markt
Sep 17, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: please, no flea market hookers
Sep 17, 2018 4:57 PM - Flame: oh yeah like i go flea market everyday..
Sep 17, 2018 4:58 PM - Flame: look out for earthbound maybe?
Sep 17, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: yes
Sep 17, 2018 4:58 PM - Flame: pokemon crystal
Sep 17, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: the problem is, most games that are localized are the german version, or have the german box and manuals etc
Sep 17, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: pokemon crystal is easy to find, the thing is, its the german one which i had when i was a kiddo ol
Sep 17, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: i very much preefer english stuff
Sep 17, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: there is a game shop there, that had the gen 1 and gen 2 pokemon games all in german
Sep 17, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: one day i will get the japanese version of crystal tough
Sep 17, 2018 5:04 PM - Chary: Wat lol
Sep 17, 2018 5:05 PM - Chary: I meant the Pokemon Crystal romhack thread I made, @Flame
Sep 17, 2018 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: get viet crystal instead
Sep 17, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: @Chary that didnt solve anything. just brought up more questions
Sep 17, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: flame, chary made that thread of the rom hack, she is saying that she had to use her gbatemp name in the screenshots
Sep 17, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: i think she tought i was still mad at her, thus she replied that, but iwas saying i was mad at you, flame
Sep 17, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: right
Sep 17, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: flame
Sep 17, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: how is your progress in you real crystal?
Sep 17, 2018 5:20 PM - migles: did ya swaped the battery?
Sep 17, 2018 5:25 PM - Chary: I'm afraid to boot my old crystal cart
Sep 17, 2018 5:25 PM - Chary: I don't wanna see my save dead
Sep 17, 2018 5:26 PM - Chary: I redid the clock battery in my Sapphire copy though which was neat
Sep 17, 2018 5:28 PM - Flame: i have progress on an emu which i would like to send to my real cart how would i go about doing that migles
Sep 17, 2018 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 17, 2018 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twitch doing week 4 of pokemon marathon 
Sep 17, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: flame, you need a gbc cart writer
Sep 17, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: i have this one: https://www.insidegadgets.com/projects/gbxcart-rw/
Sep 17, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: works very well
Sep 17, 2018 5:41 PM - migles: or you can pay for shipping and send me the cart ;O;
Sep 17, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: with the gba carts there is plenty of ways, even use a gba connected to a wii
Sep 17, 2018 5:42 PM - migles: but with gbc sadly its much more harder
Sep 17, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: wait you have a n64? you can use one with the transfer pack + everdrive n64
Sep 17, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: krista, try the crystal cart.. i mean, if it still works you can have time to do something about it.
Sep 17, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: you can replace the battery while connected to a gba if you dont have a way to dump the save (the gba needs to be on while you swap the battery)
Sep 17, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: krista lol that way of thinking reminds me of schrodinger's cat, i mean, you are letting the cat dying of old age instead checking if he ate the poison
Sep 17, 2018 5:50 PM - Flame: migles u r so wise for a peasant
Sep 17, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: dude
Sep 17, 2018 5:53 PM - migles: have 23 bucks in my bank account
Sep 17, 2018 5:55 PM - p1ngpong: cook serve delicious steam key KZ2JA-N5QRZ-9YI8M
Sep 17, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: damn it flame
Sep 17, 2018 5:57 PM - migles: you stole the free key
Sep 17, 2018 5:59 PM - p1ngpong: Nikopol Secrets of the Immortals steam key BHDJA-L5ZD3-EBJPA
Sep 17, 2018 5:59 PM - p1ngpong: monstrum steam key D7LLY-9JDLX-6YJ5W
Sep 17, 2018 6:00 PM - migles: joking, i activated that cook key
Sep 17, 2018 6:01 PM - migles: and i also activated that third key
Sep 17, 2018 6:01 PM - p1ngpong: Deponia: The Complete Journey steam key BRBIL-NRX00-GA0PW
Sep 17, 2018 6:01 PM - p1ngpong: I am kind
Sep 17, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: thanks papa ping, may the switch lovers realize how shit is the nintendo shitch
Sep 17, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: i also activated deponia
Sep 17, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: the second key is still up for grabs
Sep 17, 2018 6:03 PM - p1ngpong: have fun migles
Sep 17, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: papa ping, may the switch hatism be with everyone
Sep 17, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: its been activated now
Sep 17, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng doesn't even hate the switch
Sep 17, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: he just acts like he does
Sep 17, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: what a jack ass >:C
Sep 17, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: how could you papa ping
Sep 17, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: he had ordered one but cancelled it and so he spends his days making fun of people who own one to make himself feel better about cancelling his preorder
Sep 17, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i understand how his mind works
Sep 17, 2018 6:25 PM - p1ngpong: I own a switch
Sep 17, 2018 6:25 PM - p1ngpong: and its shit
Sep 17, 2018 6:25 PM - p1ngpong: genuinely shit
Sep 17, 2018 6:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gZn1Roj.png
Sep 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: so i am gonna test my ancient ps1
Sep 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: i found in the shitest boxes in the attic
Sep 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: hope my house doesnt' burn down
Sep 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: i should open the thing first before pluggin it
Sep 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i bet the capacitors are exploded or something
Sep 17, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: here it goes. please dont burn my house...
Sep 17, 2018 6:43 PM - migles: it turns on lol and works but the disc drive is dead
Sep 17, 2018 6:43 PM - migles: damn
Sep 17, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure p1ng 
Sep 17, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: The former bodybuilder sat down at his table and started eating, allegedly managing to put away almost 100 servings – the equivalent of five people.  Each plate is believed to have two or three pieces of sushi on it.
Sep 17, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: so they're saying...
Sep 17, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: 50 pieces of sushi is a normal amount for one person?
Sep 17, 2018 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: shit, i can eat a lot but half that and i'm full
Sep 17, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, he's a triathlete AND a software engineer? how does that work?
Sep 17, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: i am glad that there is plenty of compatibility from a ps1 to a ps2
Sep 17, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: used my controller and ps2 cords to test my ps1 lol
Sep 17, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: even the ps3 had the multi out av.. which is totally compatible
Sep 17, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles the caps wont just explode in storage
Sep 17, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: damn nintendo, almost had a different plug for the video out of their consoles
Sep 17, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should be more worried about corrosion and dust
Sep 17, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: jdbye, yeah i was thinking more about leaking.. not sure if the ps1 had components that can leak
Sep 17, 2018 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah thats not true the snes, n64 and gc had the same plug
Sep 17, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: yeah there is corrosion
Sep 17, 2018 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dont think the ps1 even had an RTC
Sep 17, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: it didnt IIRC
Sep 17, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: but the disc drive is totally dead :C
Sep 17, 2018 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it spin up?
Sep 17, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: at least it seems, i putted a disc and i dont hear any spinning
Sep 17, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: one day i will open it up
Sep 17, 2018 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: could be just a bad connection or the lid sensor is faulty
Sep 17, 2018 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could try sticking down the lid sensor and putting a disc in so you can keep the tray open to see if it tries to spin
Sep 17, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: maybe there is the change that its just the lid sensor
Sep 17, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: i will need to leave it for now
Sep 17, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: when i come back from vacation i will open it up, clean it and check what i can do
Sep 17, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: Do it now!
Sep 17, 2018 7:21 PM - Veho: No leaving it off for later.
Sep 17, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My theory on masturbation
Sep 17, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: "Do it now _and_ later." is mine.
Sep 17, 2018 7:44 PM - migles: i can't do it now veho, dont have time
Sep 17, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: also i find for me if i do it now i won't feel like doing it again later
Sep 17, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh neat, DQXI was cracked
Sep 17, 2018 9:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Funny, the super darker theme makes the dark names in the shoutbox easier to read 
Sep 17, 2018 9:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now I can expose you ninjas, no more hiding from me 
Sep 17, 2018 9:04 PM - Joe88: Waiting for that new tomb raider crack
Sep 17, 2018 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Couldn't wait for the MHW crack any longer, ended up buying it a bit ago 
Sep 17, 2018 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rm0eATx.png
Sep 17, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom your a terrible pirate 
Sep 17, 2018 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He isn't a pirate. He doesn't even have a sword 
Sep 17, 2018 9:49 PM - Veho: Or an eyepatch.
Sep 17, 2018 9:49 PM - Veho: Yet.
Sep 17, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or rum 
Sep 17, 2018 9:51 PM - Veho: Everyone has rum, rum doesn't make you a pirate.
Sep 17, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It does if you put it in a barrel 
Sep 17, 2018 9:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or if it's captain Morgan 
Sep 17, 2018 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Dont you love assholes that turn right then pull far out into the other lane
Sep 17, 2018 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Without signaling mind you
Sep 17, 2018 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stay away from the backside of people if you don't want that 
Sep 17, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida has all rhe worst drivers from every state 
Sep 17, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People who refuse to turn on red or drive fast or drive slow or signal or signal too much lol
Sep 17, 2018 10:09 PM - kenenthk: I was yielding at a traffic light car was turning right of course speeds into the left lane
Sep 17, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just drive wirh your turn signal on for 20 miles its fine...
Sep 17, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Then you'll be driving of course theres that one guy that turns into on coming traffic
Sep 17, 2018 10:14 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tct2kV1gjZg
Sep 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Zeldaplayer67: Hello people of earth.
Sep 17, 2018 10:21 PM - Zeldaplayer67: Anyone there?
Sep 17, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: veho
Sep 17, 2018 10:22 PM - Zeldaplayer67: hi
Sep 17, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: is she made of plastic?
Sep 17, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: her booobs jiggle
Sep 17, 2018 10:23 PM - Zeldaplayer67: Um goodbye
Sep 17, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: sup zelda
Sep 17, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: what ya wanna
Sep 17, 2018 10:49 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Sep 17, 2018 10:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm 
Sep 17, 2018 10:55 PM - Lilith Valentine: Just panties
Sep 17, 2018 11:02 PM - VinsCool: did someone say panties
Sep 17, 2018 11:40 PM - DinohScene: wait.. if boobs jiggle.. they're made out of plastic?
Sep 17, 2018 11:40 PM - DinohScene: so, if she's made out of plastic.. that means she can float on water.. which makes her a witch!?
Sep 17, 2018 11:40 PM - DinohScene: BURN HER!!!
Sep 17, 2018 11:42 PM - Lilith Valentine: But burning her would be bad for the environment
Sep 17, 2018 11:42 PM - DinohScene: SHE'S A WITCH! BURN HER!!!
Sep 17, 2018 11:49 PM - Veho: If she floats on water and is made of plastic, she's a rubber duckie.
Sep 17, 2018 11:50 PM - Veho: She's a bath toy, squeeze her!
Sep 17, 2018 11:50 PM - DinohScene: she turned me into a newt!
Sep 18, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A newt?
Sep 18, 2018 12:24 AM - Arecaidian Fox: Did she get better?
Sep 18, 2018 12:25 AM - Arecaidian Fox: Shit, misread, lol. Oh well XD
Sep 18, 2018 12:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: or an inflatable doll
Sep 18, 2018 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: plastic doesn't really jiggle
Sep 18, 2018 12:38 AM - Memoir: Veho, you kinky bastard.
Sep 18, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/YEkz94d
Sep 18, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2018 12:53 AM - Veho: Ouch.
Sep 18, 2018 12:56 AM - Veho: I don't get this "playing with balls" thing, it never appealed to me.
Sep 18, 2018 12:56 AM - Veho: But to each his own.
Sep 18, 2018 12:56 AM - Veho: BRINGS A NEW MEANING TO THE PHRASE "BUST A NUT", EH?
Sep 18, 2018 1:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lKaTV4O.jpg
Sep 18, 2018 1:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FuOPmWp.mp4
Sep 18, 2018 1:33 AM - Veho: MOVE, BITCH!
Sep 18, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 18, 2018 1:59 AM - ry755: What
Sep 18, 2018 1:59 AM - ry755: lmao
Sep 18, 2018 2:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jddJVRL.jpg
Sep 18, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Majestic to tard in 2 seconds lol
Sep 18, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b3zh56a
Sep 18, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to see these all the time in Michigan
Sep 18, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have worse ones here in Florida 
Sep 18, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate spiders... lol
Sep 18, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CKPgdM3
Sep 18, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EHqBx6x.jpg
Sep 18, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2HO9fdV.jpg probably drugs or booze related? lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V6ZpwVt.png
Sep 18, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6W9naod.jpg
Sep 18, 2018 3:33 AM - Veho: LOL
Sep 18, 2018 3:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cjeL7Mj.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 19, 2018)

Sep 18, 2018 4:27 AM - Veho: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3359920
Sep 18, 2018 4:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, 10 more exp from a thread like months ago 
Sep 18, 2018 4:36 AM - Veho: Penile tumnescence.
Sep 18, 2018 7:01 AM - Ericthegreat: Really interested in the response to my latest post.
Sep 18, 2018 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3bezYerYxQ
Sep 18, 2018 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: the bald eagle looks cooler from the front IMO
Sep 18, 2018 2:59 PM - Sinon: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2018-09-17-15-european-gambling-regulators-unite-to-tackle-loot-box-threat
Sep 18, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: why does linus "pirate" windows
Sep 18, 2018 3:13 PM - migles: well
Sep 18, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: i tought everyone knew that they stop bothering activating that shit because they change the hardware too much
Sep 18, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: and the effect of not activcating wndows is nothing more than a watermark
Sep 18, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: no performance or features impact...
Sep 18, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: I did the same thing.. i went like a year with the activate windows message thing.. didn't bothered me at all lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:15 AM - migles: no performance or features impact... < You don't get updates, you can't change the background (because it just reverts it to black every hour), you get an annoying popup that it's not genuine ever hour, and whenever you open settings (or control panel, in Windows 7) it tells you you're not genuine as well
Sep 18, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that, still a usable OS
Sep 18, 2018 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you don't mind the popups lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tired  lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked like 28 hours in the last 48 lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: shut up psio and go back to work
Sep 18, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 18, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I Flame I do in like 19 hours
Sep 18, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For like 14 more hours lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I did make like 500 bucks in the last 48 hours 
Sep 18, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad I have to spend like 500 on a new gun... mine is too large lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: buy me more ram
Sep 18, 2018 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They want me to use 9mm I use ,40 and own a .40 lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:50 PM - Flame: im getting a new laptop soon. but the wankers at amazon are sending it over from the amazon forest on foot
Sep 18, 2018 3:50 PM - Flame: feels like
Sep 18, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which laptop?
Sep 18, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: tom, you get updates
Sep 18, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: didn't had popups, just the activate windows mesage in the corner, i am speaking of windows 10 btw
Sep 18, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: no background, but who cares
Sep 18, 2018 3:51 PM - Flame: @Tom i dont want you to take the piss. so iets just leave at that.
Sep 18, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With Windows 7 you couldn't get updates and had all those popups, same with Windows 8. Guess they changed that with Windows 10 lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: C'mon Flame, I won't make fun of you!
Sep 18, 2018 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have crapbooks ;o;
Sep 18, 2018 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old Crapbooks ;O;
Sep 18, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: yeh in windows 10 you just get the message in the corner, no pop ups, even the background is the stock one, no black background
Sep 18, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: you get full updates as usual
Sep 18, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is averaging like 16MB's on his Laptops  lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: in windows 7 you even had an annoying message in the windows start where you had to choose to skip
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: *when the windows starts
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, that same message would popup every hour, and whenever you opened control panel
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: yes in windows 7
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: not sure about 8
Sep 18, 2018 3:54 PM - migles: but you get none of that in 10
Sep 18, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DBML76X/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1
Sep 18, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: ^ im going to get two 16gb sticks soon after
Sep 18, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: flame what a noob
Sep 18, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: i got 2x32GB
Sep 18, 2018 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PFFFFFFFFT, FUCKING LOSER HAHAHA
Sep 18, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: in my dream :c
Sep 18, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: lol i have just 16gb of ram, i dont need more
Sep 18, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: 
Sep 18, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: LOL TV comercials now go like "amazing phone 8gb just xxx bucks"
Sep 18, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not bad though
Sep 18, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I half want to say that'
Sep 18, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: s overpriced, but looking at similar laptops I guess not so much lol
Sep 18, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: i dont know anymore if they mean gb is the ram, storage, or data plan
Sep 18, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly would go with AMD myself right now
Sep 18, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but that's a nice machine for sure 
Sep 18, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: @Tom the ram plus a ssd will be solid
Sep 18, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you do a ton of RAM-intensive stuff, you probably don't even need the extra 8GB really lol
Sep 18, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz, y'know, shitty Intel iGPU, so no gaming really ;O;
Sep 18, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: bruv its for ms paint and web surfing of course i would...
Sep 18, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: why you want that crap flame
Sep 18, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: no gpu
Sep 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: im not going to game at all on that thing
Sep 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: zero
Sep 18, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: so you get a shity laptop to force you to dont use it for games?
Sep 18, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: i just hope the trackpad is bit decent
Sep 18, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: @migles WUT!
Sep 18, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be able to shove a NVMe in that thing it looks like 
Sep 18, 2018 4:03 PM - Flame: really tom?
Sep 18, 2018 4:03 PM - Flame: i didnt see that wow thanks for the tip bro
Sep 18, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Sep 18, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c05985641 <
Sep 18, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: why would you do that
Sep 18, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: you can't even game in it
Sep 18, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: need nvme for ultra fast microsoft word document opening?
Sep 18, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: i would need it for virtual machines
Sep 18, 2018 4:04 PM - Flame: for work stuff
Sep 18, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like taking the thing apart is exactly the same as my HP Envy 
Sep 18, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it'll even be relatively easy
Sep 18, 2018 4:06 PM - migles: hp sucks
Sep 18, 2018 4:13 PM - Flame: so migles which NVMe should i get ;O;
Sep 18, 2018 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: 970 evo
Sep 18, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: noted
Sep 18, 2018 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i replaced my n64 analog stick with a gc style one
Sep 18, 2018 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: gave the outside and buttons a good clean with isopropyl alcohol too
Sep 18, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: yep that one flame
Sep 18, 2018 4:51 PM - migles: i got the previous model
Sep 18, 2018 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/9oc2Q7n.jpg Tomantha Bombadildo 
Sep 18, 2018 6:11 PM - Voxel: Do you know if it's a boy or girl yet?
Sep 18, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: *Tomantha*
Sep 18, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Girl 
Sep 18, 2018 6:11 PM - Voxel: >_>
Sep 18, 2018 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2018 6:12 PM - Voxel: I didn't want to take the risk and make assumptions lol
Sep 18, 2018 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real name will be Fiona lol
Sep 18, 2018 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 18, 2018 6:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did i walk into something Kinky?
Sep 18, 2018 6:16 PM - Voxel: For all I know, it could've been Chantha. Or Anantha. 
Sep 18, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: damn i do like fiona
Sep 18, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: inb4 tom changes daugher's name cuz migles likes the name
Sep 18, 2018 7:00 PM - Flame: congrats tom <3
Sep 18, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7bqtRhA.jpg
Sep 18, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Jq0PuAi
Sep 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brutal lol
Sep 18, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: i think she ate all the nutritions
Sep 18, 2018 7:49 PM - Flame: thats for sure
Sep 18, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lOslIKs_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 18, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do this but usually if I have already seen it
Sep 18, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: seem
Sep 18, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nicer than just going "yeah already seen it..."
Sep 18, 2018 8:43 PM - Chary: Aww that's a sweet name
Sep 18, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: Why thank you, I made it myself 
Sep 18, 2018 9:04 PM - Veho: Wait, what?
Sep 18, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i do that too
Sep 18, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i skip through
Sep 18, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: everyone does it
Sep 18, 2018 9:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WeqwsiE.mp4
Sep 18, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: yay, it's easier to read chary, no more hiding with your similarly colored background names 
Sep 18, 2018 9:42 PM - Arecaidian Fox: I'm loving tempStyle 2 Black, so easy on the eyes.
Sep 18, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: chary!
Sep 18, 2018 9:55 PM - Chary: Migles!
Sep 18, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Donkey!.bmp
Sep 18, 2018 10:04 PM - Veho: Dr Scott!
Sep 18, 2018 10:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Johnson 
Sep 18, 2018 11:02 PM - DinohScene: NOBODY EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION
Sep 18, 2018 11:02 PM - migles: dinoh
Sep 18, 2018 11:02 PM - migles: are you now spanish???
Sep 18, 2018 11:02 PM - DinohScene: hello!
Sep 18, 2018 11:02 PM - DinohScene: si
Sep 18, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: se parla spanole
Sep 18, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: well i have to go, cya
Sep 18, 2018 11:30 PM - DinohScene: seeyah migs~
Sep 18, 2018 11:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xx4Stjy
Sep 19, 2018 12:20 AM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 19, 2018 12:40 AM - DinohScene: I live in a first world country
Sep 19, 2018 12:41 AM - DinohScene: But me internet is shittier then wire tapped dial-up from Afghanistan
Sep 19, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So no porn in HD? lol
Sep 19, 2018 1:17 AM - Veho: Except when it's with sheep.
Sep 19, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sheep say no but the cliff says yes?
Sep 19, 2018 1:18 AM - Veho: They push back harder, eh?
Sep 19, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so I have heard lol
Sep 19, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: So you have herd  
Sep 19, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 19, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: HERD, CORRAL
Sep 19, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Sep 19, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: said the stable boy
Sep 19, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F1UOUZ7_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 19, 2018 1:26 AM - Veho: Dick pic(k)?
Sep 19, 2018 1:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OaCRvgJ
Sep 19, 2018 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't you just love how cleanly the tractor or whatever lands below
Sep 19, 2018 1:50 AM - Veho: "I meant to do that" ~crane.
Sep 19, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Hw4CL99_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 19, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/n1b4afQ
Sep 19, 2018 2:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YBGqw8g.mp4
Sep 19, 2018 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: cats are lucky to be able to reach their butt
Sep 19, 2018 2:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uOiGtUx.mp4
Sep 19, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2018/09/18/bert-and-ernie-are-gay-lovers-sesame-street-writer-reveals/amp/
Sep 19, 2018 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, at least he got on the boat
Sep 19, 2018 3:37 AM - Veho: And then off the boat.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 20, 2018)

Sep 19, 2018 9:27 AM - Localhorst86: the gif that keeps on giffing
Sep 19, 2018 9:28 AM - Localhorst86: like it never stoped. The way he gracefully gets on the roof of the boat, then drops to the floor like a ballerina only to dive into the water like a majestic dolphin.
Sep 19, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-announces-the-playstation-classic.518434/
Sep 19, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: funny
Sep 19, 2018 11:07 AM - migles: i am a witch or something
Sep 19, 2018 11:08 AM - migles: it was yesterday i did go get my old ps1 which i tested and found out the drive is dead
Sep 19, 2018 12:05 PM - dimmidice: Arrr! Happy talk like a pirate day you landlubbers
Sep 19, 2018 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yarrr whars the booty
Sep 19, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/09/19/1417242/hackers-stole-customer-credit-cards-in-newegg-data-breach
Sep 19, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: so, see ya in a month or so
Sep 19, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: i will go in vacation
Sep 19, 2018 9:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZTnRS1b
Sep 19, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z6R3vlX
Sep 19, 2018 10:20 PM - Veho: Jiggle jiggle jiggle.
Sep 19, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes any more and I would have to label it porn lol
Sep 19, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: omg,,,, found a pink dildo in an old ladies purse today....
Sep 19, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She also smirked and kinda stroked my hand... *shudders* lol
Sep 19, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IT92yX0.jpg lol
Sep 19, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WVfdlUw.png
Sep 19, 2018 10:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gwgbh4b.mp4
Sep 20, 2018 12:42 AM - Darkyose: https://youtu.be/w6tewysXVRU
Sep 20, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Gv8hdaP
Sep 20, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: Darky
Sep 20, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: how's what's her face
Sep 20, 2018 1:18 AM - DinohScene: Rose!
Sep 20, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OUQ6Rv8
Sep 20, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh, she doesn't know he exists and is current dating 2-3 football players  lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zat2Eut
Sep 20, 2018 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oZ1tShg
Sep 20, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OTMkqv3.gifv
Sep 20, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/09/19/2035227/im-admin-youre-admin-everyone-is-admin-remote-access-bug-turns-western-digital-my-cloud-into-everyones-cloud
Sep 20, 2018 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey. Your friendly neighbour hacker here. I've noticed that you have terrible taste when it comes to porn so I've uploaded a few gig of some good stuff to your drive. You're welcome."
Sep 20, 2018 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 20, 2018 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure this will not lead to anything bad... lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BzW06L3.jpg
Sep 20, 2018 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not, I imagine most people using potato WD Cloud devices are morons at home who barely understand computers lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "MY FILES ARE IN THE CLOUDS GUYS. HOW DO I GET THEM DOWN?"
Sep 20, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember that whole "cloud" thing, I kind of hate the name... it's just servers and computers... and network...
Sep 20, 2018 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can totally rewrite the entire OS those drives use anyways, so meh lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We already had terms that perfectly described that whole concept lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's been a term since like the 90s IIRC lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then Amazon came along in 2005 or whatever and made it widespread
Sep 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they keep trying to use it... lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kids and there fleek and what ever that new one is! lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/s7G5Sqx.jpg Tom it'
Sep 20, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not too late lol
Sep 20, 2018 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You play that new Bards Tale game yet Psi?
Sep 20, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New Bards Tale?
Sep 20, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't know there was one... is on ye olde fit womans?
Sep 20, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it is! lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be fucking garbage lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A tiny bit over 17GB's not bad
Sep 20, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really? 
Sep 20, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's sad, gonna try it anyway lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I like bad games lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RcTl77C
Sep 20, 2018 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They tried to modernize it too much, so if liked old Bard's Tale games supposedly this one is bad
Sep 20, 2018 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess there's very little character customization, and the combat is just bad lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno yet, downloading it from my seedbox now 
Sep 20, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am like 10% downloading it already
Sep 20, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 34 minutes ETA but only getting like 1/4th my top speed 
Sep 20, 2018 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: ooh there's a new one?
Sep 20, 2018 2:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: i found the original (remake) to be a decent enough mobile game but it was a bit too simplistic so it fits best on mobile
Sep 20, 2018 2:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wanted to like it because i loved NWN and it looked a bit similar but it didn't have the things i loved about NWN
Sep 20, 2018 3:07 AM - GamerzHell9137: Fitgirl my dudes
Sep 20, 2018 3:07 AM - GamerzHell9137: actually wait
Sep 20, 2018 3:07 AM - GamerzHell9137: it is 17 GB
Sep 20, 2018 3:08 AM - GamerzHell9137: i thought the full game was 17
Sep 20, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's actually much larger she just shrinks it way down lol
Sep 20, 2018 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bJef3tH I have this issue lol
Sep 20, 2018 3:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t21LtTI0QHg 
Sep 20, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1lQUljA
Sep 20, 2018 3:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x6rYsv4.jpg
Sep 20, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Vp84ZrW


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sep 20, 2018 4:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r1VDAW3.jpg
Sep 20, 2018 4:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/d2XtbAm.jpg
Sep 20, 2018 2:12 PM - Localhorst86: there used to be more life in the chatbox
Sep 20, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work a lot these days lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even today I have so much stuff to do and it's my day off, but I do get the weekend off! So far... lol
Sep 20, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the guys wants me to work Saturday for a short 8 hour shift, OT so that will be nice lol
Sep 20, 2018 3:27 PM - BORTZ: nice!
Sep 20, 2018 3:27 PM - BORTZ: get that OT, psi
Sep 20, 2018 3:42 PM - DinohScene: Bloody spammers
Sep 20, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol BORTZ they love me, I imagine around the holidays a LOT lol
Sep 20, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't mind working holidays
Sep 20, 2018 4:55 PM - Attacker3: Intel's Tick Tock is now TICOOCOOOCKOKOKOKOOOKOK
Sep 20, 2018 4:55 PM - Attacker3: They've failed, all hail AMD
Sep 20, 2018 5:12 PM - DinohScene: translation?
Sep 20, 2018 5:15 PM - Veho: I think he's quoting that Ke$ha song.
Sep 20, 2018 5:16 PM - Attacker3: Nope
Sep 20, 2018 5:16 PM - Attacker3: Intel in the past has explained themselves has having a "Tick Tock" type of advancement
Sep 20, 2018 5:17 PM - Attacker3: Tick being a reduction in manufacturing size
Sep 20, 2018 5:17 PM - Attacker3: And Tock being a new architecture
Sep 20, 2018 5:17 PM - Attacker3: They've failed on both these the past few years
Sep 20, 2018 5:18 PM - Attacker3: No new architecture, and they can't get to 7nm CPUs until 2021, while AMD is getting them next year
Sep 20, 2018 5:32 PM - Coto: yeah pretty much, I have a i5 gen 2 and it´s almost the same as the i5 gen 7 I have here
Sep 20, 2018 5:32 PM - Coto: in workplace
Sep 20, 2018 5:33 PM - Coto: once you code 16mhz processors everything else that does not run efficienty is not worthy. lol
Sep 20, 2018 5:36 PM - DinohScene: ah, that makes more sense haha
Sep 20, 2018 5:44 PM - Attacker3: Oh no Linux has become politicized and Linus is gone
Sep 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Coto: what do u mean
Sep 20, 2018 5:47 PM - Coto: linux kernel is GPLv2, FSF, the tools that torvalds supported are GPLv3
Sep 20, 2018 5:48 PM - Coto: linux kernel is not even GPLv2+
Sep 20, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Attacker: their clock is broken
Sep 20, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it goes tick tock tock tock tock tock
Sep 20, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It puts the tick tock on it's skin or it gets the AMD again!
Sep 20, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyYh066zCXg
Sep 20, 2018 10:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6Yasnwm
Sep 20, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FJ1Hx8A
Sep 20, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think that lady has had too much to drink lol
Sep 20, 2018 10:12 PM - Veho: Some people, the drink just goes straight to their head.
Sep 20, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 20, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MY3STK5.jpg Probably more funny because I am always saying this as a joke at work "Stop resisting!" lol
Sep 20, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although when I say it, I don't mean black people, just anyone I have seen the cops saying it too on TV (the white people are funniest because they tend to cry the most)
Sep 20, 2018 10:25 PM - Maximilious: Are there account issues on this site? Someone PM'd me a week or two ago that they got logged into my account through OperaVPN browser. Somehow I logged into Chrome just now, opened a few tabs but then my account changed to someone else's Level 2 account...
Sep 20, 2018 10:25 PM - Maximilious: The person who PM'd me sent proof they were on my account which is protected by 2FA to...
Sep 20, 2018 10:31 PM - Maximilious: Seems to be an issue with newest Chrome browser, logged in with Edge and things are fine. I get logged out automatically with Chrome. Opera is also based on Chrome so must be something in their code and how it interacts with GBAtemp
Sep 20, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: Can you please start a thread in  https://gbatemp.net/forums/site-discussions-suggestions.3/  ?
Sep 20, 2018 10:39 PM - Maximilious: Sure, wasn't sure where to open one, I just PM'd Quantumcat but I'll copy paste there for visibility
Sep 20, 2018 10:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/W2GY5Wt
Sep 20, 2018 10:59 PM - DinohScene: I think I never seen a head swell up so badly before
Sep 20, 2018 11:00 PM - DinohScene: I wonder what it feels like to poke it
Sep 20, 2018 11:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nx1CXvv
Sep 20, 2018 11:09 PM - DinohScene: it's living spaghetti
Sep 20, 2018 11:12 PM - Veho: Don't be upsetti.
Sep 20, 2018 11:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vOmzoAU.jpg
Sep 20, 2018 11:56 PM - Megadriver94: I wont Fortnite to add more maps to play in.
Sep 20, 2018 11:56 PM - Megadriver94: Yes I do
Sep 21, 2018 12:07 AM - DinohScene: Someone willing to send me a test PM? got to test something
Sep 21, 2018 12:08 AM - Veho: Sent.
Sep 21, 2018 12:11 AM - DinohScene: cheers lad!
Sep 21, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gCf1vsi.jpg
Sep 21, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tfBXLiB.jpg They say anything is possible if your brave enough... but I think this is a no go... lol
Sep 21, 2018 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's the masochist version
Sep 21, 2018 1:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ShTf2QR.jpg
Sep 21, 2018 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks a bit like me 
Sep 21, 2018 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: Nobuo Uematsu, Final Fantasy composer, takes temporary leave from work due to health issues
Sep 21, 2018 1:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: that guy's still working?
Sep 21, 2018 1:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: what does he work on these days? it's certainly not final fantasy
Sep 21, 2018 1:26 AM - Veho: You'll find this hard to believe but composers can make music for more than one single franshise in their lifetime.
Sep 21, 2018 2:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oVxaSNy.jpg
Sep 21, 2018 2:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QOem5o9.mp4
Sep 21, 2018 2:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9LmVtSp.mp4
Sep 21, 2018 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but i haven't seen his music in anything
Sep 21, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oVxaSNy.jpg <--- ROTFLMAO Veho
Sep 21, 2018 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't get that one
Sep 21, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a saying on bumper stickers or a song? "Jesus take the wheel!" like giving Jesus control of your life or something
Sep 21, 2018 3:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: OH
Sep 21, 2018 3:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: that makes perfect sense


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 22, 2018)

Sep 21, 2018 4:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SsRrWRH.mp4
Sep 21, 2018 4:31 AM - Veho: Watch with sound.
Sep 21, 2018 4:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: * Poke shout box * 
Sep 21, 2018 5:34 AM - Arecaidian Fox: Reeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Sep 21, 2018 5:57 AM - T-hug: eggs
Sep 21, 2018 6:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Toast 
Sep 21, 2018 11:06 AM - DinohScene: T-Rex
Sep 21, 2018 12:30 PM - Coto: So there is a movement of Inventors in Chile, I support the main lady, she goes all nice and kin, until she starts spweing bullshit about women being supressed by men, and how woman can be better than men. Inventor or not she was blocked and not supported by me anymore. She said: "people aways claiming the best inventions and ideas from men, i am here to change that."
Sep 21, 2018 12:31 PM - Coto: "Here always it´s about men and the best things come from men"
Sep 21, 2018 12:31 PM - Coto: I told her: "I would never make a difference between men or women, while inventing stuff "
Sep 21, 2018 12:32 PM - Coto: "why are you making these distinctions".
Sep 21, 2018 12:33 PM - Coto: Chile supports a lot the women, they can get away with almost anything.
Sep 21, 2018 12:34 PM - Coto: I tend to do that as well, but this is just plain wrong. The women I mean is the one who was acknowledged by the MIT guys
Sep 21, 2018 12:53 PM - Minox: I mean, she's not wrong
Sep 21, 2018 12:54 PM - Minox: It's perfectly possible that a woman could create "the best invention"
Sep 21, 2018 12:55 PM - Minox: The higher variance in IQ that appears to be inherent in men makes for a situation where it's more likely that a man has an IQ that is an outlier though
Sep 21, 2018 12:57 PM - Minox: Whether it's for the better or worse
Sep 21, 2018 12:57 PM - Coto: she is wrong, because she does not want the country to developt stronger inclusive men-women teamwork, she is using social construct to start a women movement
Sep 21, 2018 12:57 PM - Coto: and we have had these for the last 20 years
Sep 21, 2018 12:59 PM - Coto: I told her that and she ignored that advice
Sep 21, 2018 1:00 PM - Coto: and women here in chile are greatly supported
Sep 21, 2018 1:02 PM - Coto: the STEM in chile is about 60% of women
Sep 21, 2018 1:02 PM - Minox: I'm just saying she's not wrong about that one statement
Sep 21, 2018 1:03 PM - Minox: as for what she's advocating for that she might be going about the completely wrong way
Sep 21, 2018 1:08 PM - kenenthk: My ears hurting like hell and I cant sleep
Sep 21, 2018 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take some Tylenol or something?
Sep 21, 2018 1:16 PM - kenenthk: For an ear infection and I gotta be up in 4 hours
Sep 21, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehhh yuck
Sep 21, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would help the pain but nothing more (and barely any of the pain)
Sep 21, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Infection based pain is difficult to treat
Sep 21, 2018 1:21 PM - kenenthk: And my managers a dumb cunt that wont let the realiable people call in
Sep 21, 2018 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had a pretty nasty ear infection this summer, sounded like my ear had its own pulse
Sep 21, 2018 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i managed to sleep (barely, it was so hot) but it wasnt fun
Sep 21, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvJ3E1lUoDM&feature=em-uploademail
Sep 21, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arrgghh when is 5PM PDT (Pacific Daylight Time) here in Florida? We have Eastern? So like 8PM or something?
Sep 21, 2018 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, PDT is 3 hours ahead of EST
Sep 21, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for the new season of Diablo III to start, gonna do a Barbarian this time lol
Sep 21, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last one was Necromancer, that was kinda cool.
Sep 21, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely play anymore so each season now I just make one character and focus on that.
Sep 21, 2018 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although legit I wish there was more variety in play styles between the classes....
Sep 21, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh
Sep 21, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like you still play it a lot
Sep 21, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i play games once and then i'm done with them for the most part
Sep 21, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: amazon you wankers take the money from my bank already. and send me my laptop.
Sep 21, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: 
Sep 21, 2018 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: lel
Sep 21, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: no lel
Sep 21, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: NO!
Sep 21, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: laptop here now !!
Sep 21, 2018 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Amazon are slow if you don't pay extra for fast shipping
Sep 21, 2018 5:35 PM - DinohScene: Flame hunni we loooove you!
Sep 21, 2018 5:37 PM - Flame: You know it bby!
Sep 21, 2018 5:38 PM - DinohScene: <З
Sep 21, 2018 5:40 PM - Flame: 
Sep 21, 2018 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay
Sep 21, 2018 6:51 PM - kenenthk: That's rude
Sep 21, 2018 7:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qz3BzzF.jpg
Sep 21, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slurmz!!!
Sep 21, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dT2hKFJ
Sep 21, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: lol veho
Sep 21, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2N8JIfl
Sep 21, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sv9HgLc
Sep 21, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AzH83T2
Sep 21, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h4Vkt0V
Sep 21, 2018 8:46 PM - Coto: ;o;
Sep 21, 2018 8:47 PM - Coto: i will have infinite coffee until 7pm
Sep 21, 2018 8:52 PM - DinohScene: Fucking Rockstar!
Sep 21, 2018 8:52 PM - DinohScene: all I can say
Sep 21, 2018 8:52 PM - DinohScene: bloody bastards
Sep 21, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: You could elaborate a bit too.
Sep 21, 2018 10:46 PM - DinohScene: GTAO, Rockstars saving servers where offline :c
Sep 21, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzMsgnnDIRE
Sep 21, 2018 10:55 PM - DinohScene: Oh, they also cheated me out of 75 grand : D
Sep 21, 2018 10:56 PM - DinohScene: Bunker supplies simply never arrived
Sep 21, 2018 10:56 PM - DinohScene: I still love Rockstar tho <З
Sep 21, 2018 10:57 PM - Veho: "It may be 5.25'' but it's still floppy  ;O; "
Sep 21, 2018 10:59 PM - DinohScene: 8" is a hell of a lot better as floppy : D
Sep 21, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 21, 2018 11:45 PM - Veho: Now watch this with sound:
Sep 21, 2018 11:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/SsRrWRH
Sep 22, 2018 12:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGTXgy8
Sep 22, 2018 2:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to lend me their amazon prime so i can watch the latest AVGN episodes?
Sep 22, 2018 3:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GLcjFsA.mp4


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 23, 2018)

Sep 22, 2018 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L3d29bj
Sep 22, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: I particularly like the brass knuckle-chucks.
Sep 22, 2018 6:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qHp0cJD.jpg
Sep 22, 2018 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you veho
Sep 22, 2018 6:38 AM - Veho: Get fucked, ken.
Sep 22, 2018 6:38 AM - kenenthk: I dont feel like doing that right now
Sep 22, 2018 6:41 AM - Veho: Too bad.
Sep 22, 2018 7:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: penis
Sep 22, 2018 7:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i did get to watch those avgn episodes
Sep 22, 2018 7:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: they were good
Sep 22, 2018 7:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had to watch them through screen sharing on discord
Sep 22, 2018 7:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/31VkP5Y
Sep 22, 2018 7:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like thoser
Sep 22, 2018 7:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: those
Sep 22, 2018 7:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like all of them
Sep 22, 2018 8:40 AM - T-hug: https://www.instagram.com/p/BoAbmQ6HpuX/
Sep 22, 2018 8:48 AM - Arras: If anyone wants to make a news article, they announced Phoenix Wright trilogy switch port
Sep 22, 2018 9:56 AM - shaunj66: lol Thug wtf!
Sep 22, 2018 9:56 AM - shaunj66: cat became a fucking flying squirrel
Sep 22, 2018 10:12 AM - Flame: lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:35 AM - DinohScene: Squirrel!?
Sep 22, 2018 10:36 AM - LittleFlame: that's a raccoon innit
Sep 22, 2018 10:38 AM - Ubuntuの刀: Hey, anyone know of a good Xbox One to PS4 Converter? I keep finding this item when I search it. I don't mind paying $40 for a good one since this seems like it will work https://www.focusattack.com/brook-super-converter-xbox-one-to-playstation-4-usb-adapter/
Sep 22, 2018 10:51 AM - DinohScene: Cronus Max?
Sep 22, 2018 11:11 AM - mthrnite: I wanna convert my xbox one to ps4 so i can play spiderman
Sep 22, 2018 11:30 AM - DinohScene: you don't have to convert your Xbone to PS4 to play spiderman
Sep 22, 2018 11:30 AM - DinohScene: you simply PM Bortzy, asking him out for a playdate
Sep 22, 2018 11:30 AM - DinohScene: : D
Sep 22, 2018 1:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: ;D
Sep 22, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E5Zt1t8
Sep 22, 2018 5:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 22, 2018 6:07 PM - p1ngpong: wait
Sep 22, 2018 6:07 PM - p1ngpong: Dinoh is a mod?
Sep 22, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: And you're not.
Sep 22, 2018 6:08 PM - p1ngpong: D:
Sep 22, 2018 6:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: The gays are taking over temp
Sep 22, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: Ner ner na ner ner.
Sep 22, 2018 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 22, 2018 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 22, 2018 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if ninjas took over gbatemp?
Sep 22, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja's are as scared of us as we are of them! lol
Sep 22, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fT1G9CiCU7s&list=PLyM6wX8vPAJhtdfXfR63DbssXBt8E6UIU
Sep 22, 2018 6:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jBGTwK2.jpg
Sep 22, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 22, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: We don't need crossplay.
Sep 22, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: It's a step in the wrong direction.
Sep 22, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To me it seems like it should be up to the individual companies
Sep 22, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like if Call of Duty wants to support it then cool but if not than what ever lol
Sep 22, 2018 7:01 PM - Flame: crossplay? what is this soviet russia
Sep 22, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: But we need LESS multiplayer!
Sep 22, 2018 7:10 PM - Depravo: For two reasons.
Sep 22, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: a) It encourages game developers to be lazy
Sep 22, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: b) Other people are turds
Sep 22, 2018 7:15 PM - Flame: point b. is too real
Sep 22, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The faster everyone's realizes multiplayer sucks the faster we can get on with life lol
Sep 22, 2018 7:22 PM - Depravo: Local multiplayer with a mate, sat on the same sofa, maybe with a beer or two. THAT'S multiplayer.
Sep 22, 2018 7:23 PM - Depravo: Headsets and 12 year olds squeaking 'FAG' at everything is about as much fun as cancerous AIDS.
Sep 22, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo admit it the thought of all those 12 year olds fucking your mom is exciting lol
Sep 22, 2018 8:21 PM - dimmidice: I'd call that couch coop, not multiplayer 
Sep 22, 2018 8:21 PM - dimmidice: but yeah online is a blight on gaming
Sep 22, 2018 8:21 PM - dimmidice: And i wish we had more couch coop
Sep 22, 2018 8:43 PM - Depravo: There was nothing 'co-op' about Soul Calibur and Worms.
Sep 22, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: Some of my best ever Friday afternoons involved booze and those games.
Sep 22, 2018 9:05 PM - LittleFlame: Fuck me dude Soul Calibur was dope fucking shit and Worms?! that's classic man
Sep 22, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: Great days. Turning the timer off and spending ten minutes with the grappling hook trying to get to the most advantageous firing location.
Sep 22, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: The hilarity of a drunkenly misfired homing missile.
Sep 22, 2018 9:11 PM - LittleFlame: drunkenly?
Sep 22, 2018 9:11 PM - LittleFlame: I can't even use those sober
Sep 22, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drunken missiles was a weapon in a really old game
Sep 22, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was pretty fun
Sep 22, 2018 9:50 PM - Depravo: Worms IS a really old game.
Sep 22, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but this was a Doe 3D game like Doom but it wasn't  I can't remember the name anymire
Sep 22, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rise of the Triad
Sep 22, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: after I strained my brain lol
Sep 22, 2018 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etviGf1uWlg
Sep 22, 2018 10:08 PM - Depravo: I had a flu vaccination today. Apparently it's made of mercury, formaldehyde and eggs.
Sep 22, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol on the Mercury thing if you eat a can of tuna your getting like 100 times the mercury
Sep 22, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: I eat at least one a week. This week I had 2.
Sep 22, 2018 10:18 PM - Depravo: So I have an immunity to that as well.
Sep 22, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well then your flu shot is fine than
Sep 22, 2018 10:20 PM - Depravo: Every time I go for one they ask me if I'm allergic to eggs.
Sep 22, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: I'm not some weirdo tinfoil hat anti-vaxxer moron but in makes me chuckle they have to warn you about the one ingredient that's completely normal to ingest.
Sep 22, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but eggs can be pretty bad allergy almost as bad as peanuts
Sep 22, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: also I think there is more eggs than anything else in the shot lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: I eat at least one egg every day. I'm immune to those too.
Sep 22, 2018 10:28 PM - Depravo: Ett ägg.
Sep 22, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: love eggs myself lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made some egg salad for lunch with olives in it
Sep 22, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and right now my muscles hurt between the coughing and the sit ups lol (cold or flu or something)
Sep 22, 2018 10:34 PM - Depravo: Right now there is a crisis in the house of Depravo.
Sep 22, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ran out of olives?
Sep 22, 2018 10:34 PM - Depravo: I ate the last olive in the house with my third martini.
Sep 22, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh noes
Sep 22, 2018 10:34 PM - Depravo: Damn, how dare you know me so well?
Sep 22, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Psionic 
Sep 22, 2018 10:35 PM - Depravo: Black Russians until bedtime.
Sep 22, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like white russians lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: also toasted almonds hmm so good
Sep 22, 2018 10:36 PM - Depravo: I'm no lover of creamy drinks. I don't even like Bailey's.
Sep 22, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they are delicious!
Sep 22, 2018 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: buttery nipple?
Sep 22, 2018 10:37 PM - Depravo: Hah, is that the same as a slippery nipple?
Sep 22, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are similar ll
Sep 22, 2018 10:38 PM - Depravo: It has sambuca in it?
Sep 22, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://drizly.com/buttery-nipple/r-34be609a597b61c1
Sep 22, 2018 10:40 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slippery_nipple
Sep 22, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that's a lot of nipples lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: Some people have Sambuca. Some people have Ouzo.
Sep 22, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: I have Absinthe.
Sep 22, 2018 10:45 PM - Depravo: And quite honestly I've had it the bottle more than a year and it's still half full.
Sep 22, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouzo and Sambuca taste like ass to me I hate liqurice lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: You won't like absinthe then. It's like that x10.
Sep 22, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably would vomit lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: It pollutes any cocktail.
Sep 22, 2018 10:46 PM - Depravo: Also it's 68%ABV.
Sep 22, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe drinking it ice cold from the freezer?
Sep 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: Ice cold water dripped over a sugar cube makes it vaguely tolerable.
Sep 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:48 PM - Depravo: Still, it's the only drink in my cabinet that has a flammability warning on the bottle.
Sep 22, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 4 different bottles of crap around lolw
Sep 22, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: jack Daniels Parot bay coconut rum gold schlager and that one that comes in a purple velvet bag
Sep 22, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cocksucking_Cowboy lol linked in that one you posted Depra o
Sep 22, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo even
Sep 22, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: typing and coupging sucks
Sep 22, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure I can work in the morning
Sep 22, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm maybe if I slam some cough medicine before I go in lol
Sep 22, 2018 10:57 PM - Depravo: I was looking at cocktails with kahlua in them and they're all 'black' something.
Sep 22, 2018 10:58 PM - Depravo: Black Russian = kahlua + vodka
Sep 22, 2018 10:58 PM - Depravo: Black Mexican = kahlua + tequila
Sep 22, 2018 10:59 PM - Depravo: etc
Sep 22, 2018 11:00 PM - Depravo: Apparently Kahlua and Goldschläger is a 'Black Jew'.
Sep 22, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: @Psio You're an armed guard or something like that?
Sep 22, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: Crikey, he's coughed himself to death.
Sep 23, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but damn fever and cold chills now 
Sep 23, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and yeah armed guard, I think they will send me home in the morning, not enough cough stuff in the world to fix this lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:10 AM - Depravo: I'm just thinking one cough while trying to execute your duties could be the next 'Florida man' meme.
Sep 23, 2018 12:11 AM - Depravo: I've been waiting on that punchline for an hour and it doesn't seem worth it.
Sep 23, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's because I work in a hospital so being a walking pitri dish is bad idea 
Sep 23, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Petri?
Sep 23, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: They have worse than you.
Sep 23, 2018 12:13 AM - Depravo: If you can walk out of the place you're already healthier than they are.
Sep 23, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:14 AM - Depravo: I'm now drinking the only booze I bought because it has a nice colour.
Sep 23, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was surprised to learn there is no maternity ward in this hospital
Sep 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only a bariatric center and diagnostics and ER lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:15 AM - Depravo: My local hospital doesn't even have an ER any more.
Sep 23, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have wheel chairs that are double wide, for people weighing up to like 1,000 pounds
Sep 23, 2018 12:16 AM - Depravo: Yeah, Florida.
Sep 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I haven't seen anyone to go in them but when I do I will do my best not to die lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Depravo: Just get in one and lay in it sideways.
Sep 23, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly somewhere in the hospital is a toilet that matches
Sep 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't seen it but if I ever do I will take a picture lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:18 AM - Depravo: Bariatric toilet? That's just a bathtub, right?
Sep 23, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They said it's got like a pressure washer biday and is like super wide lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-qmfwI3G8w&feature=em-uploademail
Sep 23, 2018 12:21 AM - Depravo: 60hz videos seem a bit too in-your-face.
Sep 23, 2018 12:24 AM - Depravo: LOOK AT ME! I'M IMPORTANT! I'M BETTER!
Sep 23, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need 120Hz or it's just meh lol (kidding)
Sep 23, 2018 12:26 AM - Depravo: SEE THAT VIDEO ABOUT PEANUT ALLERGIES? IT'S IN 30HZ! IGNORE IT! EAT 60HZ PEANUTS!
Sep 23, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought European eyes ran at 50Hz  lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:30 AM - Depravo: I just think they're unnervingly fluid. It's like there's somebody in your room. Watching you wanking.
Sep 23, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: We only understood 50HZ until the demise of CRT TVs.
Sep 23, 2018 12:32 AM - Depravo: And then it was possible to have a good resolution AND a good framerate!
Sep 23, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:36 AM - Coto: dep
Sep 23, 2018 12:36 AM - Coto: *raises cup of coffee* cheers
Sep 23, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: *Raises glass of green Chartreuse*
Sep 23, 2018 12:38 AM - Depravo: Cheers Coto
Sep 23, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL2kuiI097U
Sep 23, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will be drinking coffee about 9-10 hours from now, before boss probably sends me home 
Sep 23, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Conflicted, on the one hand I feel like crap... but on the other hand it's like 150 bucks....
Sep 23, 2018 12:44 AM - Depravo: In this day and age you can't throw money away.
Sep 23, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So true 
Sep 23, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and I just spent like 600 dollars on a washer and like 500 bucks on a new gun lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://us.glock.com/products/G17%20Gen4 I think it's Swedish or something lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:47 AM - Depravo: On the other hand. The Irish lass I fancied the most seems to have finally got her acne under control.
Sep 23, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably cleared up when she turned 16 lol 
Sep 23, 2018 12:50 AM - Depravo: Possibly. You're the one who keeps posting the videos.
Sep 23, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E5Zt1t8 Blyat! lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo
Sep 23, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qOmIaTZ.jpg
Sep 23, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/n5EB6FO.png
Sep 23, 2018 12:54 AM - Depravo: "Me mammy never saw a potato until she was 43 and now oi've got to react loick it's a t'ing from Mars"
Sep 23, 2018 12:55 AM - Depravo: Princess Peach suffers from Olive Oyl syndrome.
Sep 23, 2018 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Great, now I want spinach. 
Sep 23, 2018 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Thanks a lot Depravo 
Sep 23, 2018 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: I'd hit that peach
Sep 23, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B552DXB
Sep 23, 2018 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Will a ps2 mini even be possible
Sep 23, 2018 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: there already is a ps2 mini 
Sep 23, 2018 2:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: but tbh they would probably use real hardware, it wouldn't make sense to emulate when the hardware would cost more
Sep 23, 2018 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: ps2 slim is so small though, im not sure how much smaller they could make it
Sep 23, 2018 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: no optical drive would help a little
Sep 23, 2018 3:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded
Sep 23, 2018 3:30 AM - kenenthk: I mean like the SNES mini since the ps1 minis coming out
Sep 23, 2018 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/the-best-free-streaming-service-for-cord-cutting-is-september-2018/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 24, 2018)

Sep 23, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am both too hot and too cold  very misserable hmmmm this must be how kenenthk feels all the time
Sep 23, 2018 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: sucks when that happens
Sep 23, 2018 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: you getting a cold?
Sep 23, 2018 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Drink some warm water 
Sep 23, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: yuck
Sep 23, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: why do people drink warm water
Sep 23, 2018 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: just drink tea...
Sep 23, 2018 5:31 AM - kenenthk: or piss
Sep 23, 2018 6:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 23, 2018 6:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's just water with a different temperature
Sep 23, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coughing like 100 times an hour now
Sep 23, 2018 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing comes up 99% of those
Sep 23, 2018 8:12 AM - kenenthk: Psi drinks enough piss
Sep 23, 2018 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xD5No_JRrZw&list=RDvFwYJYl5GUQ
Sep 23, 2018 8:46 AM - kenenthk: Have you ever paid for sex psi
Sep 23, 2018 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No, at least not directly lol
Sep 23, 2018 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although trust me all sex is paid...
Sep 23, 2018 8:56 AM - Flame: lol
Sep 23, 2018 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Did you just call your wife a prostitute?
Sep 23, 2018 8:57 AM - Flame: psio is a wise noble guy
Sep 23, 2018 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lccSfR9 I am gonna guess 2-3 cracked ribs lol
Sep 23, 2018 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure she just called into work the next day
Sep 23, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I would lol
Sep 23, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to go into work in like 2 hours, but boss is gonna send me home 
Sep 23, 2018 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sick as a dog so I am ok with resting but my monies 
Sep 23, 2018 9:03 AM - kenenthk: My boss would say just go to work
Sep 23, 2018 10:07 AM - Veho: Just go to work, ken  
Sep 23, 2018 10:16 AM - Flame: You wanna live fancy? Live in a big mansion? Party in France? You better work bitch, you better work bitch
Sep 23, 2018 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Why France? Surely it should be Ibiza or something?
Sep 23, 2018 10:58 AM - Depravo: France has better cheese.
Sep 23, 2018 10:58 AM - Depravo: And it ain't a party without cheese.
Sep 23, 2018 10:59 AM - DinohScene: Kelly Rowland in France?
Sep 23, 2018 12:00 PM - kenenthk: I'm enslaved to two companies working 65 hours a week lol
Sep 23, 2018 12:06 PM - Depravo: And I have a week off work.
Sep 23, 2018 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you dep 
Sep 23, 2018 12:09 PM - Flame: i would say fuck you ken..... but it seems your work is already doing that ;O;
Sep 23, 2018 12:10 PM - Depravo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crescentmoongames.skyfish
Sep 23, 2018 12:10 PM - Depravo: I don't play phone games but free game etc
Sep 23, 2018 12:15 PM - kenenthk: Least I walk away with 1200 a month
Sep 23, 2018 12:16 PM - kenenthk: I can afford the latest geforce gpu's
Sep 23, 2018 12:16 PM - kenenthk: Fuck am I kidding my Bill's come out to 1200 a month 
Sep 23, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn man
Sep 23, 2018 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im at work dying lol
Sep 23, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: You know sick days are a thing
Sep 23, 2018 1:09 PM - Flame: not if he got hookers to feed 
Sep 23, 2018 1:11 PM - Flame: in psio case midget ladyboys
Sep 23, 2018 1:15 PM - DinohScene: floozybots?
Sep 23, 2018 1:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kNCpgIT.jpg
Sep 23, 2018 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hImrWyA.jpg
Sep 23, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z4CWvkq.jpg
Sep 23, 2018 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dJ4BzaJ
Sep 23, 2018 2:30 PM - Flame: lmao psio
Sep 23, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got the rest of today off and tomorrow lol
Sep 23, 2018 2:45 PM - Depravo: I'm not at work again until 1st October.
Sep 23, 2018 2:49 PM - Flame: so play games, mod & drink it is?
Sep 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Depravo: Although not necessarily in that order.
Sep 23, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: Drink, drink and drink.
Sep 23, 2018 6:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/u9JeRJ9
Sep 23, 2018 6:13 PM - Flame: what the fuck 
Sep 23, 2018 6:14 PM - Flame: how did they fuck that up so badly?
Sep 23, 2018 6:16 PM - Veho: She stuck her ass out, so she didn't hit all of them at the same time. The middle pair got her full weight and couldn't hold on.
Sep 23, 2018 6:16 PM - Veho: Among other things.
Sep 23, 2018 6:19 PM - Flame: veho if you gave out your workings out. i would given you a A+
Sep 23, 2018 6:24 PM - Veho: Look at her position at the point of impact:
Sep 23, 2018 6:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4tfLf7C.jpg
Sep 23, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: A+ for Veho
Sep 23, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her job normally involves sticking her ass out lol
Sep 23, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pOWOqUI
Sep 23, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5tB38Fq
Sep 23, 2018 9:35 PM - kenenthk: I'm tired
Sep 23, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol
Sep 23, 2018 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Saturdays are a blessing now
Sep 23, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was sent home, also told not to come in tomorrow lol
Sep 23, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest and lots of fluids
Sep 23, 2018 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you for having manaversvthat care about you
Sep 23, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only because they know I would rather die than not be at work
Sep 23, 2018 9:44 PM - kenenthk: What the fuck I just woke up to a $80 sprint bill for no reason
Sep 23, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sprint... I hate those guys
Sep 23, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also AT&T and Verizon
Sep 23, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Mobil is meh and Metro PCS is OK
Sep 23, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They haven't screwed me yet....
Sep 23, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried Cricket yet but I hear they are pretty OK
Sep 23, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Cricket is awful in my area
Sep 23, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NR7dG_m3MsI?list=RDvFwYJYl5GUQ
Sep 23, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I dont understand why people like prime video its shit
Sep 23, 2018 10:17 PM - kenenthk: But same day delivery is pretty awesome
Sep 23, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much I use prime for the shipping the video thing is like just a bonus
Sep 23, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and yeah it's shit
Sep 23, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What would make it awesome is a button "Stuff I can watch for free" and just filter out all the paid stuff so I can actually find stuff to watch
Sep 23, 2018 10:21 PM - kenenthk: The only good thing is the latest avgn episodes get posted early
Sep 23, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I used to watch them there now I am just lazy and wait for them to go on youtube
Sep 23, 2018 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Well that was pretty cool of sprint they only made me pay $42 and waived off the rest
Sep 24, 2018 12:03 AM - the_randomizer: Anyone know of any alternatives to joy2key? Pinnacle Game Profile is hot garbage and refuses to load on Win 10
Sep 24, 2018 12:04 AM - the_randomizer: Xpadder I'd use but costs money
Sep 24, 2018 12:08 AM - the_randomizer: Trying to remap d-pad on FF8 as it forces the analog stick, eww
Sep 24, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Randomizer that's a tough request, PS3 controller?
Sep 24, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fully recommend 360 pads on PC
Sep 24, 2018 1:13 AM - Memoir: XPadder is great and worth the price.
Sep 24, 2018 1:42 AM - Gameplayer9198: Antimicro github/AntiMicro "Graphical program used to map keyboard buttons and mouse controls to a gamepad. Useful for playing games with no gamepad support"
Sep 24, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KgkBWZXVLyk?list=RDvFwYJYl5GUQ
Sep 24, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Randomizer just use ePSXe it can use any controller as far as I know the down side is you will not be on the fancy new FFVIaia
Sep 24, 2018 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But you can tweak the graphics for PS1 games a bit to make them less painful
Sep 24, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5f0DwOh_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium found a picture of kenenthks car lol
Sep 24, 2018 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum couldn't fit in that car so I'm not eating ass in that
Sep 24, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 24, 2018 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Hey ass is so wide you could hide your face in it
Sep 24, 2018 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Her
Sep 24, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iFz81u7
Sep 24, 2018 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/P4pg6j9.jpg
Sep 24, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PWgvGjAhvIw
Sep 24, 2018 3:10 AM - kenenthk: Calm down sickly


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 25, 2018)

Sep 24, 2018 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NsJ8uAk
Sep 24, 2018 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6jYj51q
Sep 24, 2018 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what mario and bowser saw
Sep 24, 2018 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: some weird fembowser x mario pr0n?
Sep 24, 2018 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: fembowser is a thing
Sep 24, 2018 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i feel sorry for the people that live or work in that building having to listen to subway trains passing by on the opposite side of the wall all day
Sep 24, 2018 10:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y9myHIb.jpg
Sep 24, 2018 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 24, 2018 12:48 PM - shaunj66: the fuck is that?
Sep 24, 2018 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fPkBX8Z.jpg
Sep 24, 2018 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: by fembowser i meant actual bowser not anime bowser
Sep 24, 2018 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: but hey, that comic fits Psi's link perfectly
Sep 24, 2018 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What Veho posted _is_ what that image is "reacting" to
Sep 24, 2018 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some dude drew an anime bowser like 4 days ago and the internet blew up with it
Sep 24, 2018 1:49 PM - Flame: internet is a weird place
Sep 24, 2018 1:52 PM - Flame: *closes his chrome tab full of weird things*
Sep 24, 2018 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LIaI8zB
Sep 24, 2018 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: oh cool
Sep 24, 2018 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet the internet hasn't seen the fembowsers i've seen though
Sep 24, 2018 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame you keep all your weird stuff in one tab?
Sep 24, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U0pnHL8 lol
Sep 24, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: @Jdbye well yeah how else do you think im a player; player
Sep 24, 2018 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: uhh
Sep 24, 2018 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're not? 
Sep 24, 2018 2:13 PM - Flame: I AM TOO!
Sep 24, 2018 2:17 PM - Flame: if i had a lamborghini... im sure a sex disease would have been the death of me by now.
Sep 24, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: lambos are cool but i think i'd rather get a tesla
Sep 24, 2018 2:46 PM - Flame: lambos are a chick magnet. tesla's are not
Sep 24, 2018 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: depends on what kind of chicks you're after
Sep 24, 2018 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like nerdy chicks
Sep 24, 2018 3:55 PM - Depravo: I like bigguns.
Sep 24, 2018 3:56 PM - Depravo: I need a monster truck.
Sep 24, 2018 3:57 PM - Flame: Depravo its your day off... and i went to work and came on gbatemp before you...
Sep 24, 2018 3:57 PM - Flame: you are living the life
Sep 24, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: But I'm just a poor boy and nobody loves me He's just a poor boy from a poor family
Sep 24, 2018 4:10 PM - Depravo: Been doing post game stuff in Xillia 2 all day.
Sep 24, 2018 5:34 PM - T-hug: sparing his life from this monstrosity
Sep 24, 2018 5:34 PM - T-hug: im watchin the last 15 mins of The Bodyguard
Sep 24, 2018 5:35 PM - T-hug: fell asleep last night and missed the end
Sep 24, 2018 6:02 PM - Flame: im disappointed in the Bodyguard .... when will Whitney Houston sing the theme song?
Sep 24, 2018 6:02 PM - DinohScene: Rainbowbox
Sep 24, 2018 6:04 PM - Flame: taste the rainbow!
Sep 24, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/reIl7Qm.mp4
Sep 24, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: WTF did they do to his eyes
Sep 24, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn it you can't post something like that and not give an explanation
Sep 24, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean that at the OP, not you
Sep 24, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't post it there cause comments are disabled...
Sep 24, 2018 7:14 PM - BORTZ: Miss you thug, Forsaken is better than TTK dawg I wish you were here
Sep 24, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Living on "Walfed" lol ephedrine?
Sep 24, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye they hit it with air blast probably for cleaning
Sep 24, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gSLZxIg
Sep 24, 2018 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ASaSSH1 LOL
Sep 24, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: come to think of it i don't think it had anything to do with that
Sep 24, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was just for show, that guy has a weird ability
Sep 24, 2018 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen him before
Sep 24, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do wonder if nintendo will ever explain who bowser jr's mom is
Sep 24, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: also at one point the koopalings were bowsers kids as well but they seem to have retconned that
Sep 24, 2018 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't really make sense anyway since they all look so different
Sep 24, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KhM1k1P
Sep 24, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: You should have seen some of the kids of the estate where I grew up.
Sep 24, 2018 8:09 PM - BORTZ: dep i was cruising through your trophies the other day
Sep 24, 2018 8:10 PM - BORTZ: all i can say is "dang"
Sep 24, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1k7d8eY My dog would bark like mad to let me know someone was there... but he knows to get clear lol
Sep 24, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i've seen this video
Sep 24, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4CsNu7Y.jpg
Sep 24, 2018 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably for the best that they don't try to attack
Sep 24, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: they would lose that fight and you'd still get robbed and then you'd have a dead dog
Sep 24, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Recently a friend at my job had her house broken into, the dog did attack the guy and managed to make him bleed pretty good. He got away but I guess he kicked the dog a few times or something.
Sep 24, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some 15 year old kid was attacking the ladies kids...
Sep 24, 2018 8:21 PM - Depravo: @BORTZ Ha, yeah. Sometimes I get a little fixated.
Sep 24, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is not really much a dog can do besides wound them a little and give them a scare
Sep 24, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but all of the dogs barked, which is good, so at least they'd wake you up
Sep 24, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if it was 120 pound pit bull it might tear them up a bit lol
Sep 24, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: well there was a pitbull lab blend in the video and he was a pussy like everyone else
Sep 24, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/20/19/2D99D64C00000578-3281543-Wendy_a_classic_bully_whippet_where_a_natural_genetic_mutation_l-a-10_1445366928930.jpg
Sep 24, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: the smaller dogs tend to be more aggressive, that has been my experience as well
Sep 24, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they're compensating
Sep 24, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably The Real Jdbye, most dogs are made to be family animals not guard dogs...
Sep 24, 2018 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: true
Sep 24, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A real guard dog would be a dick.... bite people all the time and bark at everything lol
Sep 24, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are domesticated after all and in doing so we traded away undesirable traits like aggression
Sep 24, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I consider my dog a guard dog in that he barks to let me know if someone is trying to get in.
Sep 24, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's nice of him, and I don't yell at him for doing that lol
Sep 24, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I wish he would stop barking at the mail lol (we have a mail slot in the door)
Sep 24, 2018 8:34 PM - Taffy: He doesn't care about the mailMAN, just the mail
Sep 24, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RyoSKjY LOL
Sep 24, 2018 8:35 PM - Taffy: Damn bills
Sep 24, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 24, 2018 11:04 PM - Veho: I had a Catholic nun place electrodes on my head and flash a strobe in my eyes. And what did you do today?
Sep 24, 2018 11:15 PM - Depravo: Bought a loaf of bread.
Sep 24, 2018 11:18 PM - Veho: You win.
Sep 24, 2018 11:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 24, 2018 11:23 PM - Depravo: You're not going to explain the events of your day?
Sep 24, 2018 11:24 PM - Veho: I had an EEG.
Sep 24, 2018 11:25 PM - Depravo: In a convent?
Sep 24, 2018 11:28 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UJj8Us5
Sep 24, 2018 11:29 PM - Veho: In a ministry, yes.
Sep 24, 2018 11:29 PM - Veho: 
Sep 24, 2018 11:31 PM - Veho: Nah, long story short the nurse was (also) a nun.
Sep 24, 2018 11:34 PM - Veho: And the clinic I went to belongs to the Croatian Ministry of Interior.
Sep 24, 2018 11:35 PM - Veho: So I went to a ministry to have a nun stick electrodes on my head.
Sep 24, 2018 11:36 PM - Veho: As the saying goes, "I wasn't looking for a good time..."
Sep 24, 2018 11:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I played Mario and then I stopped caused I played it before 
Sep 24, 2018 11:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'll probably play it again if i forget that part
Sep 25, 2018 12:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0jQ2TgX.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 12:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OrD8Z8s.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Sep 25, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8VgM4A4.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that's true and will bowserette be in smash? lol
Sep 25, 2018 1:03 AM - Veho: Yes: https://i.imgur.com/RwZKeUH.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: 
Sep 25, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 25, 2018 1:31 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oDgMpuu
Sep 25, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0fpGLBw
Sep 25, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: How cute, a tiny dik.
Sep 25, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0E634qD
Sep 25, 2018 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Managed to snag a Dreamcast with 2 controllers for $25 
Sep 25, 2018 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just needed to buy a VMU, which was only $5, so not too bad for a clean, (supposedly) working console and two controllers lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to burn all 2 great Dreamcast exlcusives ;O;
Sep 25, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a9Lekeq
Sep 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom actually there is a LOT of non exclusive but best on the system
Sep 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tony Hawk is one of those if you like it 
Sep 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, for sure. I'm gonna go through the list if games I know is good on the DC and burn those lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than the PS1 version by leaps and bounds and N64 version shouldn't be mentioned... lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to play THPS on the Dreamcast when I had one as a kid, yeah
Sep 25, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shooters and fighting games are great but the controller is meh for non 3D fighting games lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Remember using cheat codes for infinite grinding with my older brother and we just left the console on for like 3 or 4 hours and came back to so many points lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the GameShark and dongle thing for the Dreamcast
Sep 25, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now all you need is the HDMI cable and disk emulator lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might try and get one of the VGA boxes, but that's probably it lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think those are probably the best
Sep 25, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could have anything for Dreamcast, it would be way better emulation
Sep 25, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HxjURnN lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:22 AM - Veho: http://thebordentwins.com/
Sep 25, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what is that about? lol like I see they are old hag twins but I don't understand it's purpose lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:27 AM - Veho: Dunno, came across it and found it odd.
Sep 25, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Extremely odd lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E7UIZ3o
Sep 25, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3MXKqay
Sep 25, 2018 2:48 AM - Veho: D:
Sep 25, 2018 2:48 AM - Veho: 
Sep 25, 2018 2:48 AM - Veho: AAAAAAAA
Sep 25, 2018 2:49 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tqL9Xe9
Sep 25, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1022008/Yellowstone-volcano-eruption-hot-spring-erupts-old-faithful-ear-spring/amp
Sep 25, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I'd rather sit on the electric chair lol
Sep 25, 2018 3:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ez2thSH.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 3:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AAp8WAx.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 3:52 AM - Veho: Never too early to start prepairing.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 26, 2018)

Sep 25, 2018 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh my gosh, Psi, did you break Veho?
Sep 25, 2018 4:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't break the "former staff"
Sep 25, 2018 4:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We need those 
Sep 25, 2018 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 25, 2018 4:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ODAR6cK
Sep 25, 2018 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool
Sep 25, 2018 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it would be mega popular at raves lol
Sep 25, 2018 4:44 AM - Veho: And anime cons  
Sep 25, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 25, 2018 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uiPnhaZ
Sep 25, 2018 4:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No veho, that's not good. People would get the wrong idea.
Sep 25, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bcpoh2c
Sep 25, 2018 4:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Octopus + anime = hentai 
Sep 25, 2018 5:02 AM - TwinRetro: >_>
Sep 25, 2018 5:02 AM - TwinRetro: Yall need Arceus.
Sep 25, 2018 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that a pokemon? o_o
Sep 25, 2018 5:24 AM - TwinRetro: Not just any Pokemon. Arceus came to Earth to absolve you all for your pokesins
Sep 25, 2018 6:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr7VuKuS96E
Sep 25, 2018 6:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 25, 2018 9:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic Angel Knight: Octopus + anime = hentai 
Sep 25, 2018 9:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's the point
Sep 25, 2018 9:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: also, maybe this is why the arceus event was never used?
Sep 25, 2018 9:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: it had too many implications
Sep 25, 2018 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: free game: https://store.steampowered.com/app/96000/The_Tiny_Bang_Story/
Sep 25, 2018 10:28 AM - Depravo: Cheers.
Sep 25, 2018 11:07 AM - TwinRetro: Good game, that. A lot like Samarost.
Sep 25, 2018 11:09 AM - Depravo: Never played that one but Machinarium was excellent.
Sep 25, 2018 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it by the same people?
Sep 25, 2018 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i played machinarium a bit
Sep 25, 2018 1:20 PM - Depravo: No.
Sep 25, 2018 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah, similar art style and gameplay though
Sep 25, 2018 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: old school musical is pretty good
Sep 25, 2018 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://store.steampowered.com/app/398030/Old_School_Musical/
Sep 25, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/57748614 I had this exact stick as a kid, (well 17) weighed like 9 pounds lol
Sep 25, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine was not beat to shit though or I would bid on it....
Sep 25, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't even see what it is due to blacklisting
Sep 25, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  that's total ass 
Sep 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Joe88: I had this one except all black https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/j94AAOSw--Fa9n8K/$_20.PNG
Sep 25, 2018 3:39 PM - T-hug: fancy
Sep 25, 2018 3:41 PM - T-hug: I had this bad boy: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/33/Atari-2600-Joystick.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 3:41 PM - T-hug: but on an atari 800
Sep 25, 2018 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: ohhh, joysticks
Sep 25, 2018 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have some logitech one i used to play games with. you know, back when that was how you played games
Sep 25, 2018 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamepads did exist but i didn't have one
Sep 25, 2018 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: come to think of it, it did make a decent one handed controller
Sep 25, 2018 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41VTRDTJ7YL.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: this thing
Sep 25, 2018 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was gameport but it had a USB adapter included so i guess it was released right around the time USB became available
Sep 25, 2018 4:25 PM - T-hug: I just remember waggling the stick and smashing the button playing Decathlon
Sep 25, 2018 4:25 PM - T-hug: waggle the fuck out of it then mash the button at the last second for most events
Sep 25, 2018 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember playing n64 games with that joystick
Sep 25, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't the best experience mainly because the button layout on the n64 is weird and the button layout on the joystick is also weird and the two aren't very compatible
Sep 25, 2018 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but other games were fine
Sep 25, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, other 3D games
Sep 25, 2018 5:50 PM - Depravo: So it becomes clear why The Last Remnant was removed from Steam. SE are releasing a 'remaster' next month.
Sep 25, 2018 6:31 PM - Ericthegreat: LOL
Sep 25, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1RZFYnJ.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 6:32 PM - Veho: The Penultimate Remnant.
Sep 25, 2018 6:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jNOCUrX.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Depravo, old news
Sep 25, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: Depravo is old news.
Sep 25, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ffuQRRrhM
Sep 25, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVybGgvGMlk
Sep 25, 2018 7:11 PM - Depravo: I am old.
Sep 25, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: But I'm having a Friday and YOU'RE NOT.
Sep 25, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: You don't have to rub it in  
Sep 25, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/square-enix-rpg-the-last-remnant-to-be-de-listed-from-steam.515983/
Sep 25, 2018 7:18 PM - Depravo: Never mentioned it here.
Sep 25, 2018 7:24 PM - Chary: Marketing ploy
Sep 25, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: De-list the $5 game so anyone who gets the urge to buy it has to buy the $30 version with moderately shinier graphics.
Sep 25, 2018 7:27 PM - Depravo: I watched the comparison video and it's hardly a quantum leap.
Sep 25, 2018 7:28 PM - Frederica Bernkastel: Hello people
Sep 25, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3zaVQOR.gifv
Sep 25, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Isn't "quantum" the smallest possible amount?
Sep 25, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: Lordy, I've never removed my hand from my penis so fast.
Sep 25, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: I may have a friction burn.
Sep 25, 2018 7:32 PM - BORTZ: um what
Sep 25, 2018 7:32 PM - BORTZ: oh
Sep 25, 2018 7:34 PM - Megadriver94: I wonder why PUBG would hae looked likke on the Vita?
Sep 25, 2018 7:34 PM - Megadriver94: *what
Sep 25, 2018 7:34 PM - BORTZ: 4fps with ps1 looking visuals
Sep 25, 2018 7:34 PM - BORTZ: :V
Sep 25, 2018 7:36 PM - Veho: It would be a port of the Android version.
Sep 25, 2018 7:37 PM - BORTZ: to a version of android from what 2012? ughhh
Sep 25, 2018 7:38 PM - Chary: lol
Sep 25, 2018 7:40 PM - Veho: Ironically, a 2012 Android runs better than any current version.
Sep 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Megadriver94: How the hell is the Vita like android OS!?
Sep 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Megadriver94: HOW?
Sep 25, 2018 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it uses an ARM SoC like every other Android phone? Y'know, besides those shitty x86 ones
Sep 25, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Gonna invent a new mobile chipset called LEG.
Sep 25, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9XgdbjT.jpg
Sep 25, 2018 7:47 PM - BORTZ: it was made from scratch but it shares a lot of aspects of android and linux actually
Sep 25, 2018 7:47 PM - Depravo: Derailleurs are the Devil's work. That's why I bought a bike with an internal gear hub.
Sep 25, 2018 7:51 PM - Megadriver94: Anyone here familiar with Totall Acccurate Battlegrounds?
Sep 25, 2018 7:55 PM - Megadriver94: *Totally
Sep 25, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo never skip LEG day?
Sep 25, 2018 8:03 PM - Depravo: It will be more powerful but won't be able to do as much.
Sep 25, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol like the Vita?
Sep 25, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: I've decided three years too late that I want a PSTV.
Sep 25, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a Shield TV it's got better games and is just better lol
Sep 25, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: That won't play the Vita games I already own.
Sep 25, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No need to hack it to run emulators and video and it's just PSTV X10 lol
Sep 25, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo Vita has no gaems 
Sep 25, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: I came to the realisation that'll I'll never play the games in a handheld format.
Sep 25, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah your probably in the same situation as me... things under 10 inches are too small lol
Sep 25, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can use my phone OK to do basic stuff but trying to play a game on it is just eh 5 inches is way too small lol
Sep 25, 2018 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mega isn't it totally accurate battle simulator? Vinesauce did a stream of it
Sep 25, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: I prefer bigger screens but gotta say I like the Switch's screen
Sep 25, 2018 8:23 PM - Depravo: I suppose it looks good when connected to a TV.
Sep 25, 2018 8:27 PM - Megadriver94: I wonder if I should buy either another pair of Switch joycons, or a Pro controller by the end of the year?
Sep 25, 2018 8:33 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/OFalafel/status/1044551504655454208
Sep 25, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: It looks good on a TV but it looks better on the Switch's screen imo, just kinda small
Sep 25, 2018 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: But so vibrant and sharp
Sep 25, 2018 8:47 PM - Megadriver94: I hope Fortnite doesn't end up getting folded toghether with the paid Nintendo Switcch online service that applies to all 1st party and a few 3rd-party titles
Sep 25, 2018 8:47 PM - Megadriver94: I really hope it doesn't
Sep 25, 2018 8:47 PM - Megadriver94: So far it hasn't last tie I played.
Sep 25, 2018 8:49 PM - Megadriver94: *time
Sep 25, 2018 8:50 PM - Attacker3: Wowie
Sep 25, 2018 8:50 PM - Attacker3: I swear to god if one more jackboot licker posts on politics i'm gonna explode. Oh god new alert
Sep 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Depravo: I avoid the place. It disappoints me that so many people I share a community with are complete arseholes.
Sep 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Veho: "things under 10 inches are too small "? PR is actually Tom's mom.
Sep 25, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump is great 
Sep 25, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Sep 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Attacker3: @Depravo It's actually not that bad, except for the communists and people who think that big government is fine and they get a free pass when it comes to taking stuff like they're some entity given by god
Sep 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Attacker3: SHOUTBOX SHOUTING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Sep 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Attacker3: It's painful, my friend
Sep 25, 2018 9:19 PM - Depravo: I thought it wasn't that bad except for the borderline alt-righters.
Sep 25, 2018 9:26 PM - Depravo: The incels, bigots, privileged etc
Sep 25, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: But hey ho, I don't go in there so it's someone else s problem.
Sep 25, 2018 9:38 PM - Chary: There’s incels?! Noooo burn them with fire
Sep 25, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: what's an incels?
Sep 25, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is that like antifa or what ever lol
Sep 25, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=antifa
Sep 25, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made some stuffed crust pizza, it was good 
Sep 25, 2018 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I should've used more cheese in the crust
Sep 25, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've bought steak for the topping, too
Sep 25, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But oh well, just plain ol' pepperoni
Sep 25, 2018 9:52 PM - Megadriver94: Antifa are fucking braindead goons, Alt right are controlled opposition LARPERS.
Sep 25, 2018 9:53 PM - Megadriver94: Yes, I said it
Sep 25, 2018 9:53 PM - Megadriver94: there
Sep 25, 2018 9:53 PM - Veho: There's too much talk in the world and not enough stadiums filled with lesbians.
Sep 25, 2018 9:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: you wish
Sep 25, 2018 9:57 PM - Depravo: I bought an unnecessarily expensive pen today.
Sep 25, 2018 9:57 PM - Depravo: Or rather, I unnecessarily bought an expensive pen.
Sep 25, 2018 9:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: Same, and didn't use it
Sep 25, 2018 9:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: at all
Sep 25, 2018 10:01 PM - Veho: What kind of pen?
Sep 25, 2018 10:05 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-514#post-8301331
Sep 25, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 475 dollars on a new gun the other day lol
Sep 25, 2018 10:08 PM - Depravo: It's a quality product but all I'll use it for is ticking some boxes on a machinery pre-use check sheet and initialling picklists.
Sep 25, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds like my gun
Sep 25, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hopefully just decorative at my job lol
Sep 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: You bought a gun for your job?
Sep 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah my old gun was too big 
Sep 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: That's a nice pen.
Sep 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so made boss happy bought a Glock 17
Sep 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Depravo: It has a really satisfying click.
Sep 25, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm so many similarities lol
Sep 25, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: although they do say the pen is mightier than the sword
Sep 25, 2018 10:13 PM - Veho: But only if the pen is very sharp and the sword is very small.
Sep 25, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I bet the guy who wrote that didn't have a guy with a word behind him.... lol
Sep 25, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: swoe
Sep 25, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet Monty Python has a skit about this
Sep 25, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel slightly better today eating Ephedrine like candy is helping
Sep 25, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/heres-october-2018s-xbox-live-games-with-gold-lineup-1829311537/amp
Sep 25, 2018 10:20 PM - Veho: The pen is mightier than a sword, but a sword dipped in ink is a good compromise.
Sep 25, 2018 10:20 PM - Depravo: I think I'm finally done with Xillia 2.
Sep 25, 2018 10:21 PM - Depravo: Two playthroughs totalling over 216 hours.
Sep 25, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://money.cnn.com/2018/09/25/news/companies/sonic-bought-inspire-brands-arbys-buffalo-wild-wings/index.html Sonic the ah
Sep 25, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic the Burger flipping Hedghog?
Sep 25, 2018 10:23 PM - Veho: Money is tight.
Sep 25, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13388/zhaoxin-shows-x86-compatible-kaixian-kx6000
Sep 25, 2018 10:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: After i've hit 23 my metabolism went to hell and now i shit everything out of myself after drinking coffee or milk
Sep 25, 2018 10:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't like getting old
Sep 25, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol when you get older you will learn to enjoy that coffee makes you poop... lol
Sep 25, 2018 11:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Money is paper and silver coins 
Sep 25, 2018 11:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tight is no way to describe those two things
Sep 25, 2018 11:48 PM - VinsCool: MONEEEYYYYY, IT'S A CRIME
Sep 25, 2018 11:54 PM - Veho: Sonic, do you want to take that up with this guy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrUB0g8Vjgg
Sep 25, 2018 11:56 PM - Veho: Unlike Tom's mom, money can be tight  ;O;
Sep 26, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 26, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We should find Tom a new story to report on... Something click baity... like "How Many Inches is too many?" or "Is that a iPhone in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?" heheheheh 
Sep 26, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI1NwL75xLQ
Sep 26, 2018 12:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your money is no good here. This is a forum. 
Sep 26, 2018 12:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/D38WOew
Sep 26, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: he could not bear it any longer
Sep 26, 2018 12:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mxljgc9.mp4
Sep 26, 2018 1:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eCvjDmU
Sep 26, 2018 1:58 AM - Megadriver94: Ethereum>Litecoin
Sep 26, 2018 1:58 AM - Megadriver94: Yup
Sep 26, 2018 1:59 AM - Megadriver94: Heh...
Sep 26, 2018 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that last one really speaks to me.
Sep 26, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FRqjDwm.jpg It's that flavor town guy 20 years from now lol
Sep 26, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1srnyQj.jpg
Sep 26, 2018 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho this whole post is like a literal gold mine lol
Sep 26, 2018 2:09 AM - Megadriver94: Bitcoin VS Ethereum BATTLE OF THE CRYPTOCURRENCIES! 
Sep 26, 2018 2:10 AM - Megadriver94: HAHA 
Sep 26, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9LjhdnG
Sep 26, 2018 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zdrqvDo
Sep 26, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/09/microsoft-promises-xbox-one-keyboardmouse-support-in-coming-weeks/?amp=1
Sep 26, 2018 3:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/T1SFYtz.png
Sep 26, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg
Sep 26, 2018 3:50 AM - Veho:


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 27, 2018)

Sep 26, 2018 4:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 26, 2018 4:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why is the face veho posted called creep?
Sep 26, 2018 4:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not the face of a creep, it's the face of a prankster.
Sep 26, 2018 4:13 AM - Megadriver94: Where can I find the Megaman Battle Network Operation shooting star English fan translation now?
Sep 26, 2018 4:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or some very optimistic person
Sep 26, 2018 4:14 AM - Megadriver94: I really wanna know
Sep 26, 2018 4:14 AM - Megadriver94: Yup
Sep 26, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you check romhacking.net 
Sep 26, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or some mega man fan site? 
Sep 26, 2018 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I found a Phantasy star II easy mode from a fansite
Sep 26, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would check Google lol
Sep 26, 2018 9:26 AM - Chary: If romhacking doesn't have it, there's always that nico site
Sep 26, 2018 9:27 AM - Chary: They have a lot of patches
Sep 26, 2018 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not any patches that can't be found s
Sep 26, 2018 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: elsewhere
Sep 26, 2018 1:19 PM - Depravo: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/09/26/extended-fortnite-cross-play-beta-launches-on-playstation-4/
Sep 26, 2018 1:19 PM - Depravo: Just a few weeks ago didn't they say they wouldn't do this because all other platforms are shit?
Sep 26, 2018 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: They did
Sep 26, 2018 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: They must have realized that was a bad PT move
Sep 26, 2018 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: PR
Sep 26, 2018 4:10 PM - Depravo: https://blog.eu.playstation.com/2018/09/26/laser-league-and-friday-the-13th-the-game-are-your-playstation-plus-games-for-october/
Sep 26, 2018 4:11 PM - Depravo: What a relief!
Sep 26, 2018 4:11 PM - Depravo: My already long backlog won't be getting any longer.
Sep 26, 2018 4:27 PM - T-hug: lol
Sep 26, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey now Friday the 13th could be a great game! (They made a game?) lol
Sep 26, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it being meh on the NES... lol
Sep 26, 2018 4:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WEEK 38 O_O
Sep 26, 2018 4:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THUG, How long you gonna post those sales charts? 
Sep 26, 2018 5:12 PM - DinohScene: every week
Sep 26, 2018 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oops, I just said thug. 
Sep 26, 2018 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I meant T-Hug 
Sep 26, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HYTA4M8 ordered like 300 of these blades lol
Sep 26, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last me like a year of shaves for like 30 bucks (with shaving cream included)
Sep 26, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NW4HOBO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 also bought this lol
Sep 26, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SfAlHzb
Sep 26, 2018 6:03 PM - Flame: lol psio that Belt is going to make you commando; full commando
Sep 26, 2018 6:03 PM - Flame: dude you never go full commando
Sep 26, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to replace or remove half the stuff on it but should work OK for my job lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: right now just have an old school leather cop belt lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SfAlHzb
Sep 26, 2018 6:07 PM - Flame: dude you posted that already
Sep 26, 2018 6:12 PM - Flame: fuck hungry now
Sep 26, 2018 6:13 PM - Flame: aka famishing, starving. hungry.
Sep 26, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had fish sticks and broccoli for lunch  lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: trying to widen these shoes with damp newspaper, they are so uncomfortable
Sep 26, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rn2t6CN
Sep 26, 2018 6:17 PM - Flame: lol wtf jdbye
Sep 26, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: wearing them for less than an hour gave me friction burns on top of my pinky toes
Sep 26, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: which are now scabs
Sep 26, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were also uncomfortable in several other spots
Sep 26, 2018 6:18 PM - Flame: mmm. maybe you should return them?
Sep 26, 2018 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye good luck with that  I have never had any success in making shoes more comfy,,, only thing that works for me is toughing it out and breaking them in
Sep 26, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it is leather so it should widen
Sep 26, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it helps at least a little so i can wear them for an hour without ending up with wounds then i can break them in
Sep 26, 2018 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe wear some old shoes every other day for a week or two lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but right now, not happening
Sep 26, 2018 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd rather keep wearing sandals until i get frostbite
Sep 26, 2018 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like my old shoes but they have holes in them 
Sep 26, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: also got some jogging shoes i don't like
Sep 26, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i'll wear them if i have to
Sep 26, 2018 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: or i guess you would call them sneakers
Sep 26, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MqkaTH5
Sep 26, 2018 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WMGw7z4 LOL
Sep 26, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KrfCfsB.mp4 Eating tacos to infinity and beyond!
Sep 26, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok that lushsux guy is awesome
Sep 26, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you check the comments there are more murals
Sep 26, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like this one https://i.imgur.com/ADWl7VC.jpg
Sep 26, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: well okay just one more
Sep 26, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXI592F/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 My wife ordered this lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need a condom for you Apple TV remote?
Sep 26, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What, are the remotes as fragile as their phones? Lol
Sep 26, 2018 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could get the glow in the dark thing, if you lost it, but a protective case? Seems kinda over the top 
Sep 26, 2018 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure but the replacement price of one makes me want to protect it lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I have a black light in my living room I expect that remote sleeve to be awesome under it lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would you want a black light in your living room? Just gonna show all the cum stains everywhere ;O;
Sep 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 60 bucks for that damned remote.. lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that price if it broke I would just say fuck it and buy a Shield TV
Sep 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/apple-siri-remote-black/6112003.p?skuId=6112003
Sep 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Picked up a new couch and love seat for my house just today. Pretty decent, leather arms and microfiber cushions.
Sep 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty comfy, all in all. Paid like $25 for both off an auction site lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice should wipe clean pretty easy  lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure there is no bed bugs when they arrive lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Checked already when we picked them up, had a 3 hour round trip there and back for them
Sep 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was owned by some dude in his 70s, his wife died and he's just selling up all his shit and "looking for a hot 4th wife to take care of me!"
Sep 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh good thing, one of the reasons I refuse to mess with used furniture is bed bugs lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Figured he could've been you, Psi!
Sep 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I will never be married again
Sep 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad got a nice dining room set and a TV stand, paid like a total of $50 for it all
Sep 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure my wife has like 2 years left on her before her being lazy actually kills her
Sep 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then he won 37 office chairs from an auction with the State of Michigan lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL office chairs you say
Sep 26, 2018 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of their buildings buy new chairs every year, so they auction the old one's off
Sep 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This year, literally nobody wanted them lol. He got 37 decent chairs, year old, for $10
Sep 26, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna steal 2 of them and then he's gonna sell the rest off for like $25-$50 a piece lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i.imgur.com/tuDrx.jpg Just hope it's not like this office chair 
Sep 26, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprise anal
Sep 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After I seen that, I checked my chair lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got a metal plate over that bar thing lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They actually are a similar style 
Sep 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only imagine the 911 call lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sir calm down... what are you saying happened again?" lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom send that pic to your dad and ask if he bought that one lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4lhx2wI.jpg
Sep 26, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthisthing/comments/9ixdh9/found_hooked_up_to_my_router/
Sep 26, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I posted that a ways up and I would eat all that  probably die but I would eat it all lol
Sep 26, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: Got my blood work back, my cholesterol is high   :/
Sep 26, 2018 7:45 PM - Veho: But everything else seems to be fine, so I'm good.
Sep 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nice!
Sep 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eat extra oatmeal and stuff
Sep 26, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.playstation.com/en-us/product/UP0101-CUSA13434_00-CASTLEVANIA00001
Sep 26, 2018 7:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame too late to return them sadly
Sep 26, 2018 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho those gyros were posted just earlier
Sep 26, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, gyros arent that bad, i think they are pretty lean
Sep 26, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: tzatziki is yoghurt based and there is not too much of it
Sep 26, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have no idea about the meat though but it is chicken so can't be too bad
Sep 26, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: couple of times in rhodes i got 2 gyros and a greek salad for lunch all for around €10, too much food though
Sep 26, 2018 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: not too much to finish, just i felt a bit bad about it afterwards
Sep 26, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of the time Gyro meat is a lamb and beef mixture lol
Sep 26, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: wrong
Sep 26, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: gyros are traditionally made with pork
Sep 26, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're thinking of boner kebab, that's supposed to be made with lamb/beef mix but who knows what they actually put in that mystery meat
Sep 26, 2018 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: sorry, böner kebab
Sep 26, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyro_(food) lol seems like most meats work Flexible dish lol
Sep 26, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here in the US the Greek people use beef and lamb mix but like you say could be anything lol
Sep 26, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is not gyros
Sep 26, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: in greece you won't even find gyros made of beef and lamb
Sep 26, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get shish kebab but that's just beef i think
Sep 26, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have been on 4 different greek islands and in athens and we ate gyros almost every day for lunch and not one of them had beef gyros
Sep 26, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: but gyros is a thing that varies, in cyprus i hear it's different so i asked my cypriot friend if he's ever heard of beef & lamb gyros, let's see what he says
Sep 26, 2018 9:25 PM - mthrnite: I work at a mediterranean restaurant. We serve gyros, chicken, beef, lamb, and veggie. we don't use mixed meats. People complain that it's not legit, but, hey, eat it or don't, and call it whatever you like.
Sep 26, 2018 9:31 PM - mthrnite: I'm always polite to my customers, but it's not always easy.
Sep 26, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqHeOcItSkQ
Sep 26, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: Hey mthr  
Sep 26, 2018 9:44 PM - Veho: I thouhg what made a gyro "legit" were the spices and the fact it's a bunch of meats on a stick and that it came on a flatbread and with a side of tzatziki, what more do people want?
Sep 26, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr, you need pork gyros
Sep 26, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it tends to be better than chicken
Sep 26, 2018 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho yeah kinda
Sep 26, 2018 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i think gyros are made with just pieces of meat on a skewer not ground meat
Sep 26, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am assuming by mixed meat he means its ground up
Sep 26, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, the taste of red meat is completely different from pork
Sep 26, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that there's anything wrong with red meat, it probably tastes good
Sep 26, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just not authentic
Sep 26, 2018 9:57 PM - Veho: I thought he meant several types of meat at once.
Sep 26, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here they call Chicken Gyro a "Chicken Suvlaki" what ever a suvlaki
Sep 26, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is
Sep 26, 2018 10:09 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Souvlaki
Sep 26, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh yeah they also do like pork
Sep 26, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But all of it is like seasoned pretty great 
Sep 26, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: marinated before they grill it
Sep 26, 2018 10:25 PM - mthrnite: by mixed meat I mean the beef/pork on a spit that's shaved off.
Sep 26, 2018 10:25 PM - mthrnite: and hi Veho, sorry, stepped away, made some coffee and got into a political discussion with my son
Sep 26, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too mthrnite
Sep 26, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is the best... especially if you talk them into throwing it on the flat grill for some extra crisp
Sep 26, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So good lol
Sep 26, 2018 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr: i meant what Psi said
Sep 26, 2018 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: scroll up if you didnt see my messages
Sep 26, 2018 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: check the shoutbox page
Sep 26, 2018 11:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LshizcE
Sep 26, 2018 11:13 PM - mthrnite: boner kebab, let that sink in
Sep 26, 2018 11:14 PM - mthrnite: also tzatziki is good af
Sep 26, 2018 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: its döner but i like calling it böner
Sep 26, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: That sink can stay the hell out, I'm not letting it in.
Sep 26, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: Boner kebab indeed.
Sep 26, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: A bonny kebab.
Sep 26, 2018 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2018 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho you got something against boner kebab? 
Sep 27, 2018 12:30 AM - Veho: I'm still mad that "boned" ande "de-boned" mean the same thing  
Sep 27, 2018 12:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, he mad 
Sep 27, 2018 12:45 AM - mthrnite: Also, if flammable and inflammable mean the same thing, unflammable should be a word.
Sep 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know if Apple plans on making a Apple IIe Classic?
Sep 27, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could get into that lol
Sep 27, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYwPL2czMu4
Sep 27, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cxQ35Dw.gifv
Sep 27, 2018 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RROKDlo.jpg
Sep 27, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/c2LliXt.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 28, 2018)

Sep 27, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2018/09/26/oumuamua-origin-comet-asteroid-gaia-esa/
Sep 27, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/two-new-xbox-one-backwards-compatible-games-out-no/1100-6462024/
Sep 27, 2018 7:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VxolhD6
Sep 27, 2018 10:38 AM - Flame: good morning. fellow shitters.
Sep 27, 2018 10:49 AM - Depravo: No work today?
Sep 27, 2018 10:56 AM - Flame: was given day off cause i might need to work Saturday and maybe even Sunday.
Sep 27, 2018 10:58 AM - Depravo: LineageOS updates every Thursday like clockwork. If you have a clock that only does something once a week.
Sep 27, 2018 10:59 AM - Flame: LineageOS ?
Sep 27, 2018 11:00 AM - Flame: why do you even brother with that
Sep 27, 2018 11:01 AM - Flame: i thought you had One Plus 3T
Sep 27, 2018 11:02 AM - Depravo: On my old Nexus 7
Sep 27, 2018 11:02 AM - Flame: damn are we the same guy
Sep 27, 2018 11:02 AM - Depravo: OnePlus stock is a thing of grace and beauty and I would never replace it.
Sep 27, 2018 11:02 AM - Flame: i also have a 3T and Nexus 7
Sep 27, 2018 11:03 AM - Flame: im going to get 6T tho
Sep 27, 2018 11:03 AM - Flame: even tho we going to get android pie
Sep 27, 2018 11:05 AM - Depravo: This 3T is still the tits. I'm not replacing it until it shits the bed in some way.
Sep 27, 2018 11:06 AM - Depravo: But when that day comes I will definitely get the latest OnePlus.
Sep 27, 2018 11:07 AM - Flame: i agree. One Plus has impressed me alot.
Sep 27, 2018 11:08 AM - Depravo: I owned a Nexus 5 then a 5X before the OnePlus.
Sep 27, 2018 11:10 AM - Depravo: The OnePlus makes then look like cheap Chinese no-namers.
Sep 27, 2018 11:10 AM - Depravo: The kind of which Psio owns 43.
Sep 27, 2018 11:11 AM - Flame: LMAO!
Sep 27, 2018 11:13 AM - Flame: funny thing is: apple fan boys are like wow with dual sims feature
Sep 27, 2018 11:14 AM - Flame: im like: I HAD THAT FOR COUPLE YEARS NOW
Sep 27, 2018 11:19 AM - Depravo: How many average users actually need that?
Sep 27, 2018 11:29 AM - Flame: its not about the need its about sending a message!
Sep 27, 2018 12:25 PM - AsPika2219: mGBA version 0.7.0 beta 1 was released! https://mgba.io/2018/09/24/mgba-0.7-beta1/ 
Sep 27, 2018 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/nvidia-shield-tv-pro-still-worth-buying-2018?amp having grown accustomed to the 500 GB model I can honestly say totally worth it almost wish they would do a 1TB model
Sep 27, 2018 1:59 PM - Depravo: I've been considering one but is it really better than my NUC?
Sep 27, 2018 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Sep 27, 2018 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: just get a chromecast to compliment your NUC and you're golden
Sep 27, 2018 2:03 PM - Depravo: My NUC is connected directly to my main TV with HDMI. I don't need to cast shit.
Sep 27, 2018 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need to but it's sure as hell a lot more convenient
Sep 27, 2018 2:13 PM - Depravo: To be honest I'm more likely to watch Netflix and shit through my PS4.
Sep 27, 2018 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: using a controller?
Sep 27, 2018 2:24 PM - Depravo: Yep.
Sep 27, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzDx8XKX9s8&feature=em-uploademail You can put this on your NUC 
Sep 27, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although make sure to get 2 he doesn't mention it but there is a version 2 out now.
Sep 27, 2018 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't wait for the Android version... so putting that on my Shield TV lol
Sep 27, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo about it being better than a NUC... a NUC is basically a media center PC in a small box right?
Sep 27, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that's the case I have a full PC in my living room and for some things it's better than the Shield TV but for somethings way worse...
Sep 27, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation and video I would and do go Shield TV like 90% of the time, having the PC is nice for browsing the web and doing heavy lifting type emulation where the Shield TV is just not got enough oomph
Sep 27, 2018 2:39 PM - Depravo: Yeah, it's just a small, Intel PC. i5, 8GB RAM, 120GB M.2 SSD, 2TB USB3 external, Win10
Sep 27, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The things that are worse on PC VS Shield are video streaming stuff, and controllers and UI stuff... PC works best with a mouse and keyboard but just picking up a game controller and doing everything on that is lazy and nice lol
Sep 27, 2018 2:39 PM - Depravo: Only integrated graphics though so it's hardly for gaming.
Sep 27, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That video I linked would run fine on it 
Sep 27, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Xbox CoinOps but for PC and it's lovely
Sep 27, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need a 360 pad to make full use of it though
Sep 27, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just zero config for that set up
Sep 27, 2018 2:41 PM - Depravo: I already made a Pi3b+ emubox with a nice frontend.
Sep 27, 2018 2:42 PM - Depravo: I would have only used the Shield as a media streamer.
Sep 27, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For that purpose it's unmatched
Sep 27, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even own a Apple TV 4K and Roku sticks and Shield TV is leaps and bounds better.
Sep 27, 2018 2:44 PM - Depravo: Even against the aforementioned PC and PS4?
Sep 27, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I would still tell people to get a 20 dollar Roku stick thing from Amazon, the free content it has makes it totally worth it
Sep 27, 2018 2:44 PM - Depravo: I mean I know you wouldn't buy either of those as a stream box but I have them connected to my TV anyway so...
Sep 27, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo yes even against PC
Sep 27, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC's work fine for streaming stuff, but the UI is not designed for it and using a mouse and keyboard just makes it a pain, on the Shield TV I just pick up the controller and hit a button and everything turns on (some sort of voodoo magic) and pick the icon and off I go lol
Sep 27, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hit a button on the controller and you can even talk the damn thing into Netflix or Hulu or what ever lol
Sep 27, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Play Game Of Thrones on Amazon Prime" it does it (if you have HBO or Showtime or what ever it is)
Sep 27, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they just added 120Hz 4K video if your into that sort of thing
Sep 27, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or is it 120Hz 1080P.... I don't know lol
Sep 27, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-shield-tv-update-adds-120hz-support-voice-chat-and-more/ 120Hz it doesn't say what res lol
Sep 27, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SD 120Hz is it than.
Sep 27, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: depravo we like twins
Sep 27, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: my new laptop is also i5, 8GB RAM
Sep 27, 2018 3:56 PM - DinohScene: gimme your old lappy : D
Sep 27, 2018 4:29 PM - Flame: its my linux machine from now sorry dinoh. : (
Sep 27, 2018 4:30 PM - Flame: its shit anyway.
Sep 27, 2018 4:30 PM - Depravo: My laptop is also i5, 8GB RAM but it has a GTX 960m in it so at least it can game better than the NUC.
Sep 27, 2018 4:31 PM - Flame: im going to install more RAM in this
Sep 27, 2018 4:31 PM - Depravo: Ey missus! Do you want your bush trimming? https://i.imgur.com/uoGExqF.jpg
Sep 27, 2018 4:32 PM - Veho: Now that's one precise bush.
Sep 27, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Depravo is that where you live?
Sep 27, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are some fancy bushes!
Sep 27, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBJrxmFVltw  a tour of my neighborhood lol
Sep 27, 2018 4:39 PM - Depravo: Mad privet hedgerow skillz.
Sep 27, 2018 4:40 PM - Depravo: Manual focus for pro shot.
Sep 27, 2018 4:43 PM - DinohScene: Still using me old HP 8510p
Sep 27, 2018 4:43 PM - DinohScene: somehow still bloody works after 11 years
Sep 27, 2018 4:52 PM - Depravo: Psio, how likely is it that you'll see an alligator while going about your daily business?
Sep 27, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually not at all Depravo but if you want to go to pretty much any pond lake or river yeah they are everywhere lol
Sep 27, 2018 6:24 PM - Chary: One time I walked by a bayou and saw two aligators
Sep 27, 2018 6:24 PM - Chary: freaked the heck out
Sep 27, 2018 6:24 PM - Chary: they were casually just...there. Never saw them in that place again, but it was freaky
Sep 27, 2018 6:39 PM - DinohScene: I'd be more wary of snakes then alligators, idk tbh
Sep 27, 2018 6:40 PM - DinohScene: all I see here are ducks in a pond
Sep 27, 2018 6:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you forget your charmander to fight the alligator 
Sep 27, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh here in Florida yeah snakes are bad, but really I worry most about spiders like brown recluse or black widows.
Sep 27, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black Widows are not deadly like people think, but they will make you sick as fuck lol
Sep 27, 2018 7:11 PM - Veho: The more I hear about foreign parts the more I realize I live in a completely harmless completely safe area.
Sep 27, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah Florida kinda sucks in that respect, when I lived in Michigan you had like mice and maybe rats in the city's rare rare rare timber rattlers, and wolves. or maybe a deer running out in front of your car.
Sep 27, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Michigan has snow storms, Florida has catastrophic hurricanes lol
Sep 27, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: 
Sep 27, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: Today I saw a ladybird(bug)
Sep 27, 2018 7:17 PM - Depravo: In fact I may have mangled more than one in the hedge clippers.
Sep 27, 2018 7:19 PM - Veho: Murderer  
Sep 27, 2018 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear Lady Bugs are predators anyway lol
Sep 27, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: Yeah they eat lice.
Sep 27, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: *aphids
Sep 27, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: These ones don't. Anymore.
Sep 27, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: 
Sep 27, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2018 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep isn't it bad luck to kill a ladybug
Sep 27, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: That's what ladybugs tell everyone.
Sep 27, 2018 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho goes from mad to happy so easily
Sep 27, 2018 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone help him 
Sep 27, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2zOv7kvYmtg?t=459
Sep 27, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FhXHSNg
Sep 27, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/TwxWkSk
Sep 27, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/09/27/1739209/robot-lawnmowers-are-killing-hedgehogs Noooo SONIC!!!!
Sep 27, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Robotnic is behind this I know it!!!
Sep 27, 2018 8:52 PM - T-hug: thats some nice hedge trimming Dep
Sep 27, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: Ta.
Sep 27, 2018 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck em don't want em in my garden anyway, the damn things are scary
Sep 27, 2018 9:13 PM - DinohScene: Pff, everyone fawns over Ladybug but nobody gives a shit about Cat ;-;
Sep 27, 2018 9:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WTpWhxK
Sep 27, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: Is that a scorpion silhouetted on the tent?
Sep 27, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo looks more like a cave spider to me but that makes no sense..
Sep 27, 2018 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teOF5iUrcHw
Sep 27, 2018 9:31 PM - Veho: Why does it make no sense? Because it's not a cave?
Sep 27, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: exactly lol
Sep 27, 2018 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks Veho i almost died from that gif 
Sep 27, 2018 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuuuuuuuuuck bees
Sep 27, 2018 11:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/06yOvqu.mp4
Sep 27, 2018 11:53 PM - Veho: Fuuuuck you Jdbye, bees rock. Also, those aren't bees.
Sep 28, 2018 2:21 AM - Megadriver94: I hope the Switcch gets a Youtube app in the future someday..
Sep 28, 2018 2:22 AM - Megadriver94: That and ones for Netflix and Twitch
Sep 28, 2018 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: wasps?
Sep 28, 2018 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: even worse
Sep 28, 2018 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: wasps are dicks
Sep 28, 2018 2:38 AM - Veho: So are tigers, yet nobody whines about tigers.
Sep 28, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, i've never been mauled by a tiger
Sep 28, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have been stung by many wasps
Sep 28, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i have a healthy fear/hate of them
Sep 28, 2018 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: which also extends to bees
Sep 28, 2018 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: bumblebees i don't mind so much
Sep 28, 2018 2:52 AM - AdenTheThird: I love bumblebees! And honeybees too. It's wasps I can't stand.
Sep 28, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yAGkcX3.png
Sep 28, 2018 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u133kQU
Sep 28, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/01Eo2i3.jpg
Sep 28, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7HnAHPl.jpg
Sep 28, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4MLGM3L_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 29, 2018)

Sep 28, 2018 4:15 AM - AsPika2219: Malwarebytes detect FileTrip.net website was TROJAN? 
Sep 28, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trojan condoms explore with confidence!!!
Sep 28, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh God I downloaded stuff from file trip now I'm a advertising bot! lol
Sep 28, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also kidding 
Sep 28, 2018 6:08 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 28, 2018 6:16 AM - kenenthk: My wife is going out on my shield
Sep 28, 2018 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Wifi
Sep 28, 2018 9:19 AM - Flame: Hello shitbox, my old friend
Sep 28, 2018 9:19 AM - Flame: I've come to talk with you again
Sep 28, 2018 9:23 AM - Depravo: God morgon.
Sep 28, 2018 9:24 AM - Flame: The top of the morning to you
Sep 28, 2018 9:45 AM - Depravo: Oh cripes! It's pay day.
Sep 28, 2018 9:56 AM - Depravo: I am old https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-was-your-first-phone.519405/page-2#post-8307391
Sep 28, 2018 9:57 AM - Flame: send some pay love this way
Sep 28, 2018 10:04 AM - Depravo: Do you reckon Cash Converters will have a reasonably priced PSTV?
Sep 28, 2018 10:07 AM - Flame: PSTV.... oh my
Sep 28, 2018 10:07 AM - Flame: check cex
Sep 28, 2018 10:11 AM - Depravo: No cex for miles.
Sep 28, 2018 10:12 AM - Flame: what is reasonably priced for you depravo?
Sep 28, 2018 10:13 AM - Depravo: Less than £40 would be nice but certainly not over £50.
Sep 28, 2018 10:16 AM - Flame: you mean cex price
Sep 28, 2018 10:17 AM - Flame: its like £45 on cex
Sep 28, 2018 10:18 AM - Flame: just order it online
Sep 28, 2018 10:23 AM - Depravo: Presumably it will come with all cables and shit?
Sep 28, 2018 10:23 AM - Flame: no idea.
Sep 28, 2018 10:24 AM - p1ngpong: https://i.redd.it/6fp3vxpsllo01.jpg
Sep 28, 2018 10:26 AM - Depravo: It's no bloody good to me if it doesn't.
Sep 28, 2018 10:27 AM - Flame: lol
Sep 28, 2018 10:28 AM - Flame: im sure it will be like the original stuff.
Sep 28, 2018 10:31 AM - Depravo: One cannot assume when buying second-hand.
Sep 28, 2018 10:32 AM - Flame: im sure you get the power supply.
Sep 28, 2018 10:32 AM - Flame: not sure about the hdmi.
Sep 28, 2018 10:32 AM - Flame: you need to get the controller yourself
Sep 28, 2018 10:33 AM - Flame: the only problem  i see is if its the latest version
Sep 28, 2018 10:33 AM - Flame: of firmware
Sep 28, 2018 10:34 AM - Depravo: Not bothered about that. I'd update it anyway.
Sep 28, 2018 10:34 AM - Flame: power supply, hdmi and controller are easy to get
Sep 28, 2018 10:35 AM - Flame: lol but why tho?
Sep 28, 2018 10:35 AM - Depravo: Now there's a thought. If it has previous had some kind of soft mod will a factory reset totally virginise it and make it legit?
Sep 28, 2018 10:36 AM - Flame: sony said it vita is almost dead
Sep 28, 2018 10:36 AM - Depravo: I don't need Sony getting all up in my grill.
Sep 28, 2018 10:37 AM - Flame: well if its enso hacked
Sep 28, 2018 10:37 AM - Depravo: I have Vita games I want to play but I'll never get around to playing them on a handheld. Things like P4G.
Sep 28, 2018 10:37 AM - Flame: which is a cold boot you mmight have problems resting and doing stuff like that
Sep 28, 2018 10:39 AM - Flame: its its on like firmware 3.68 it can have a hack which needs to be done every time you power on
Sep 28, 2018 10:39 AM - Flame: its unlikely its enso hacked
Sep 28, 2018 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well holy shit. So those 37 chairs my dad bought from the State of MI? They're like fucking $1000 chairs when they were brand new ._.
Sep 28, 2018 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://store.haworth.com/hs/seating/desk-chairs/improv-h-e-task < these to be exact
Sep 28, 2018 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/kzugpp < with these particular options
Sep 28, 2018 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 37 $1000 chairs for $10 
Sep 28, 2018 2:41 PM - Depravo: But...but...but... How the fuck does that work?
Sep 28, 2018 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well whenever the offices buy new chairs, they auction off their old ones to whoever wants to pay for them. Originally the auction had a minimum of $500, but nobody wanted to pay that. Then $300, still nothing, then $100, still nothing, then they dropped it to nothing and my dad just tossed a $10 bid cuz he assumed he wasn't gonna get them
Sep 28, 2018 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then nobody else bid 
Sep 28, 2018 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, the office would've gotten bulk pricing and such, supposedly they only paid like $300 per chair. But $1000 just to buy one is fucking insane lol
Sep 28, 2018 2:47 PM - Depravo: So what's he gonna do? Ebay for $50 each?
Sep 28, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Essentially, yeah. I told him to go for $150 each myself, but he thinks nobody will pay that for a used $1000 chair lol
Sep 28, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking comfy chairs, too lol. Still haven't figured out how to lower the arm rests, but otherwise 10/10 would not spend $1000
Sep 28, 2018 2:54 PM - Depravo: I'd want a higher back for that much money.
Sep 28, 2018 2:55 PM - Depravo: Plus cup holder and bluetooth speakers.
Sep 28, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do prefer higher backs myself, yeah
Sep 28, 2018 2:57 PM - Depravo: Anyway, I didn't buy a PSTV. Instead... https://puu.sh/BCp3Q/509d7be800.png
Sep 28, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: shield tv?
Sep 28, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Sep 28, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: even better, booze
Sep 28, 2018 5:03 PM - Depravo: I have to talk myself out of these things. I don't NEED a Shield TV. I have other devices that do the job.
Sep 28, 2018 5:11 PM - Depravo: I'm quite enjoying this booze. I haven't drunk scrumpy in ages.
Sep 28, 2018 5:22 PM - Ericthegreat: I used to like Savannah dry (I know it's a girl's drink) from South Africa, but you can't get it in the US anymore....
Sep 28, 2018 5:24 PM - Depravo: Drinks are gender neutral. People I know say martinis are girly while drinking their 4% lager piss.
Sep 28, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: cider is not a girls drink
Sep 28, 2018 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: girls drink wine coolers and fruity drinks and shit
Sep 28, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: fruity cocktails
Sep 28, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do like all of those things and i don't care
Sep 28, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're delicious
Sep 28, 2018 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: 4% lager or 4% piss? 
Sep 28, 2018 5:32 PM - Depravo: Why not both?
Sep 28, 2018 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's the other 92% then?
Sep 28, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had some beer once that tasted like carbonated piss, never bought it again
Sep 28, 2018 5:33 PM - Depravo: It's actually 4% ABV. It's the other 96% that's the lager/piss combo.
Sep 28, 2018 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it tasted like what my piss smells like after a night of binge drinking beer
Sep 28, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: beer flavored piss
Sep 28, 2018 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: but still piss
Sep 28, 2018 5:35 PM - Depravo: Don't get me wrong, a pint of lager can be refreshing and satisfying. But if that's all you drink you don't get to judge others for what they drink.
Sep 28, 2018 5:37 PM - Depravo: Going to try this later https://www.thespruceeats.com/obituary-cocktail-recipe-760105
Sep 28, 2018 6:18 PM - Veho: I find absinthe too overpowering to mix with any other alcohol.
Sep 28, 2018 6:18 PM - Ericthegreat: In the rip cert thread there's a guy who thinks nintendos coming for us all
Sep 28, 2018 6:19 PM - Ericthegreat: I agree veho
Sep 28, 2018 6:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Might be interesting
Sep 28, 2018 6:20 PM - Ericthegreat: To go with the absinth I'd use a more peppery gin maybe
Sep 28, 2018 6:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Or maybe that's worse
Sep 28, 2018 6:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Hmm
Sep 28, 2018 6:35 PM - Depravo: Veho, it seriously is.
Sep 28, 2018 6:46 PM - Veho: My doctor says my blood work shows I either drink too much, and flatly refuses to believe I don't drink at all these days.
Sep 28, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: Either drink too much or?
Sep 28, 2018 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Sep 28, 2018 6:50 PM - Veho: Sorry, that "either" was not supposed to be there.
Sep 28, 2018 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, have you been sleep drinking again?
Sep 28, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: Only if I've been sleep-buying booze as well.
Sep 28, 2018 7:01 PM - Depravo: Is it historical alcohol damage?
Sep 28, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: I resolutely do not drink during the week but I also know that I do drink rather a lot at the weekend and I also know that I'm too old for my liver and giblets etc to repair all the damage in five days.
Sep 28, 2018 7:14 PM - Veho: Nah, it's sugar.
Sep 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: Did you tell that to doctor?
Sep 28, 2018 7:16 PM - Depravo: It's sweeties ands chocolate, honest guv.
Sep 28, 2018 7:17 PM - Veho: Yes. No wonder she doesn't believe me.
Sep 28, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: My brother ended up in hospital with pancreas trouble.
Sep 28, 2018 7:21 PM - Depravo: The doctor told him that 9 times out of 10 it was caused by too much booze.
Sep 28, 2018 7:22 PM - Depravo: He insisted that he must be the 1 and it was all coincidental.
Sep 28, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Dep realistically your liver needs about a month to repair itself even if you're only 30
Sep 28, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I figure Ill drink and enjoy it while I can cause later on hangovers are gonna get worse
Sep 28, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: At least my lungs are fine.
Sep 28, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm still young
Sep 28, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: My lungs are probably fine, I vape though
Sep 28, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: not pancreatic cancer I hope?
Sep 28, 2018 7:29 PM - Depravo: I smoked from the age of 15 to the age of 30. I'm 43 now. 13 years smoke free.
Sep 28, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: Nah, nothing like that. Just bad pains originating from that region.
Sep 28, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ah good
Sep 28, 2018 7:31 PM - Depravo: Turned out to be nothing.
Sep 28, 2018 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mom had a tumor there but it was checked to be benign luckily
Sep 28, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: He probably drinks less alcohol than I do but he drinks more, if you know what I mean.
Sep 28, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not benign, it was cancer but the kind that doesn't spread easily so she just had to get surgery
Sep 28, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pancreatic cancer is one of the most lethal types so she got lucky
Sep 28, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: Good. Ain't nobody got time for that.
Sep 28, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: Cancer and heart disease seem to run in my family.
Sep 28, 2018 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah, my grandpa has a heart disease, got a heart attack when he was like 30
Sep 28, 2018 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: And has had to take meds ever since, I hope I haven't inherited that
Sep 28, 2018 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: At least I don't seem to have inherited his premature male pattern baldness
Sep 28, 2018 7:44 PM - Depravo: My dad died when he was 59. I win.
Sep 28, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: Also, I get hair from my mother's side. They still had dark hair when they died from heart disease/cancer.
Sep 28, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sorry to hear that
Sep 28, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I think that means you lose
Sep 28, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: My grandpa was wearing a toupee in his late 20s iirc
Sep 28, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I still have plenty of hair, hopefully that will last
Sep 28, 2018 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Guess I remembered wrong, it was in his 40s
Sep 28, 2018 7:59 PM - Depravo: The last of my mother's uncles died in his 70's and he still had dark hair.
Sep 28, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: Whereas my dad was white by 40. His mother was white by 30.
Sep 28, 2018 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't mind white hair, I can always color it, but I don't want to get a moon at 40
Sep 28, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: My hairline is slightly higher than it was at 20 but I'm not a baldy.
Sep 28, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same
Sep 28, 2018 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: My hairline is definitely receding
Sep 28, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: My advice to you: learn to appreciate old/fat/ginger women.
Sep 28, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't mind chubby girls, they're cute
Sep 28, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: I prefer that
Sep 28, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well some of them are
Sep 28, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: They ALL are.
Sep 28, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nah
Sep 28, 2018 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Some chicks are just ugly, no matter if they're wide or not
Sep 28, 2018 8:45 PM - Coto: yeah, for some reason women that is not obsessed by their beauty has more value to me than the usual one
Sep 28, 2018 8:46 PM - Coto: maybe because the more they are obsessed with their looks, the more obsessed they are looking for males like that
Sep 28, 2018 8:47 PM - Coto: and women like that I would rather step back lol
Sep 28, 2018 8:50 PM - Coto: there isn´t really anything wrong with how you look, as long it is part of your self-esteem, and it doesn´t inflate your ego
Sep 28, 2018 8:54 PM - Coto: cheap people will try to persuade you into "ego is part of self esteem". nah. that´s being cheap and disregarding people that actually cares about that
Sep 28, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ZipKdI1sY
Sep 28, 2018 11:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkq1PAyGuZY


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 30, 2018)

Sep 29, 2018 4:05 PM - Flame: feed them all to the sharks!
Sep 29, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: wii u usb helper has a miner in it
Sep 29, 2018 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8whjy371hhhxvd9/Screenshot%202018-09-29%2018.56.59.png?dl=0
Sep 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: dodgy software doing dodgy stuff.
Sep 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: oh my !
Sep 29, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah it always felt a bit dodgy
Sep 29, 2018 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: but he could at least be upfront about it
Sep 29, 2018 5:27 PM - Ericthegreat: Weird
Sep 29, 2018 5:27 PM - Ericthegreat: Only active when running?
Sep 29, 2018 5:27 PM - Ericthegreat: Not that bad
Sep 29, 2018 8:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yeet! https://i.imgur.com/DG7mI4i.png
Sep 29, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess he is upfront, there is a toggleable option
Sep 29, 2018 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yarrr
Sep 29, 2018 10:06 PM - Quantumcat: Test
Sep 29, 2018 10:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Exam 
Sep 29, 2018 10:15 PM - Voxel: Test failed.
Sep 29, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Icles
Sep 29, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know, I'm late
Sep 30, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/75577Eq
Sep 30, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So true
Sep 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIVTIwvJttg
Sep 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 30, 2018 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trR5ROuf1Uk


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 1, 2018)

Sep 30, 2018 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Has anyone tried tvtap
Sep 30, 2018 10:57 AM - p1ngpong: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/zookeeper-arrested-after-trying-to-molest-500-pound-male-gorilla/
Sep 30, 2018 10:57 AM - p1ngpong: classic example of a switch owner
Sep 30, 2018 11:03 AM - Flame: @p1ngpong how dare you smear the good name of a madmen with such accusations
Sep 30, 2018 11:42 AM - Coto: true
Sep 30, 2018 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides isn't Gorilla sex supposed to be like the in thing right now? lol
Sep 30, 2018 11:55 AM - Flame: Psio hows the job ?
Sep 30, 2018 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of hours lots of fun 
Sep 30, 2018 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically I just search purses and bags all day and talk to doctors and nurses lol
Sep 30, 2018 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walk around for 14 hours day lol
Sep 30, 2018 12:04 PM - Flame: 14 hours?
Sep 30, 2018 12:04 PM - Flame: damn
Sep 30, 2018 12:04 PM - Flame: tell them flame said cut your hours and pay the same
Sep 30, 2018 12:04 PM - Flame: they will sort you out
Sep 30, 2018 12:05 PM - Flame: i have the right connections if you know what i mean
Sep 30, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ8qJufpgds
Sep 30, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 30, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D8Wm9zb
Sep 30, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jNaJU6Y
Sep 30, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lgDJ3KM.jpg
Sep 30, 2018 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Sep 30, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk
Sep 30, 2018 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried tvtap
Sep 30, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is that?
Sep 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pQF14Lp.jpg
Sep 30, 2018 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zL36UZU
Sep 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Duo8: fuck me i bricked my phone
Sep 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Duo8: literally just bought it yesterday
Sep 30, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How'd you brick it? Usually most software breaks are pretty recoverable from, unless you did something super dumb like completely wiped a bootloader or something
Sep 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Duo8: i think i messed up the nvram, now the uefi fw keeps crashing
Sep 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Duo8: can't even turn it off
Sep 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try pl
Sep 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooh, yeah that might not be recoverable from with a factory flash 
Sep 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: plugging it into a PC
Sep 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Duo8: i can't even enter download mode, fuck
Sep 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What phone?
Sep 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Duo8: lg v30
Sep 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-2-ryzen-8-core-16-thread-cpu-leak/amp/
Sep 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LG flash software is pretty good see if they have it for your phone
Sep 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: send it back. act like you dont know what the fuck is what
Sep 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Duo8: lol no warranty
Sep 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Duo8: i'm fucking kicking myself rn
Sep 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Flame: did you buy it off a truck?
Sep 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Duo8: and i just remembered lg pulled out of my country anyway
Sep 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Duo8: kinda?
Sep 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Duo8: illegal truck from the chinese borders
Sep 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.droidviews.com/download-lg-flash-tool-to-flash-kdz-and-tot-firmwares/
Sep 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Duo8: nah not gonna work, it can't start download mode
Sep 30, 2018 4:40 PM - Duo8: that tool kinda fucked up my phone too, doesn't work with a usb3 port
Sep 30, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What about Fastboot?
Sep 30, 2018 4:47 PM - Flame: Duo8 you seem to mess up your phones every time
Sep 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Duo8: yeah but i never hard bricked one
Sep 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: damn sorry man 
Sep 30, 2018 4:49 PM - Duo8: no fasboot either, it crashes before even starting anything
Sep 30, 2018 4:49 PM - Duo8: the worst part is it won't even let me turn it off
Sep 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: by the time i can get anything done i'd probably have a permanent burn in
Sep 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Duo8: from that huge text dump
Sep 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 30, 2018 5:05 PM - Duo8: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Sep 30, 2018 7:26 PM - Veho: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
Sep 30, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got my fancy "activity tracking" sportswatch. 
Sep 30, 2018 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not bad. Battery supposedly will last for like 2-3 weeks
Sep 30, 2018 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can give it custom watch faces, so I did this one: http://prntscr.com/l0k8h2 
Sep 30, 2018 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only paid $10 for it, too, got like $60 worth of Amazon gift cards nobody claimed from work that we get to keep after a certain amount of time
Sep 30, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I9cNEnO
Sep 30, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7t4yYZB
Sep 30, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Vg7oxqT.jpg
Sep 30, 2018 8:57 PM - Veho: Boobies!
Sep 30, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Veho 
Sep 30, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so tired today lol
Sep 30, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worked 2 days got like 28 hours
Sep 30, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the muscle I am packing on is awesome though lol
Sep 30, 2018 9:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z7Zumgc.mp4
Sep 30, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 30, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not how you say hello Veho 
Sep 30, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 how did you manage to mess up the phone that badly?
Sep 30, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway return it, tell them you tried to update it and it bricked
Sep 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: More exp for some post months ago 
Sep 30, 2018 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LytcXun4hU
Sep 30, 2018 10:08 PM - Veho: I hate that guy.
Sep 30, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5JBx851kgLM?t=261
Sep 30, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mzaP52R.jpg
Sep 30, 2018 10:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D628ywb.jpg
Sep 30, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/9jxdji/feeding_fish/
Sep 30, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/ComplicatedUnawareJuliabutterfly
Sep 30, 2018 10:56 PM - Veho: Mary Poppins on meth.
Sep 30, 2018 10:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4XdPKka.mp4
Sep 30, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8UNvAY7.png lol
Sep 30, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: That link is killing my browser.
Sep 30, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BqriuYP
Sep 30, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Gj9W1wH
Sep 30, 2018 11:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/X3X19F2
Sep 30, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-Apple-Magic-Trackpad-2 This one might interest Tom
Oct 1, 2018 12:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/J3Zusdo
Oct 1, 2018 12:01 AM - Veho: This one might interest Depravo.
Oct 1, 2018 12:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OiydUyc.mp4
Oct 1, 2018 12:26 AM - Veho: (The kebab one, not this other one.)
Oct 1, 2018 12:26 AM - Veho: (Pay attention to the timestamps.)
Oct 1, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 1, 2018 1:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GfRyv5G.png
Oct 1, 2018 1:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nMXuJCV.jpg
Oct 1, 2018 1:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tfQwfEr
Oct 1, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1iIqtW7
Oct 1, 2018 2:18 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAakr95sLOI
Oct 1, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gazette.com/military/army-might-have-found-its-new-rifle-in-colorado-springs/article_96cd214c-c290-11e8-9d41-27b5a0e767a4.amp.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 2, 2018)

Oct 1, 2018 4:01 AM - Veho: Hmm, the army has ordered "a military-grade prototype"
Oct 1, 2018 4:01 AM - Veho: I thought the Army bought from the lowest bidder.
Oct 1, 2018 4:02 AM - Veho: So "military-grade" would mean "they commissioned the inventor to remake the gun but out of scrap aluminum and a stapler"
Oct 1, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Oct 1, 2018 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't understand the military at times they will spend extremely high on some stuff but other stuff it's like nahhh lol
Oct 1, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's a crap design
Oct 1, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 rounds? hmm yeah back in WWII that might have flown but now you need like 20 or 30 rounds lol
Oct 1, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/QJrcztp
Oct 1, 2018 4:26 AM - Veho: I'm sure it can be reworked to use a belt feeder.
Oct 1, 2018 6:09 AM - T-hug: frog log
Oct 1, 2018 7:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Yeah it's multiple 4 round(?) Caseings
Oct 1, 2018 7:04 AM - Ericthegreat: I wonder if there's a delay tho
Oct 1, 2018 7:04 AM - Ericthegreat: Maybe not
Oct 1, 2018 7:04 AM - Ericthegreat: (probably not)
Oct 1, 2018 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A5wu5yt
Oct 1, 2018 9:17 AM - T-hug: that is awesome
Oct 1, 2018 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNFKr4fjorI
Oct 1, 2018 4:44 PM - Flame: one drive is fucking dumb
Oct 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Flame: every time i put something in my desktop... it uploads to the cloud and removes it from my setup
Oct 1, 2018 4:45 PM - Flame: FUCK YOU M$
Oct 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I uninstall that shit ASAP
Oct 1, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It still comes back once in a while but I just remove it again
Oct 1, 2018 4:53 PM - Flame: before i never used to setup. cause every one said so.....
Oct 1, 2018 4:53 PM - Flame: now i understand why people said it
Oct 1, 2018 4:54 PM - Flame: i should have listened to the people
Oct 1, 2018 5:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Oct 1, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3JSqEmCPo
Oct 1, 2018 6:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k0uGS9r.png
Oct 1, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/euCPRn9
Oct 1, 2018 7:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KXBv40J.jpg
Oct 1, 2018 8:29 PM - T-hug: haha
Oct 1, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CQ2RkwV
Oct 1, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WvMXgHQ.jpg
Oct 1, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sIXzpPr
Oct 1, 2018 9:09 PM - Veho: I don't give a flying fuck what drugs Marcus is on, Bobby, you little freak, this is not biology class, the question was about math.
Oct 1, 2018 9:18 PM - Veho: He's just trying to weasel his way out of having to do math, the little shit.
Oct 1, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 1, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ant.Man.and.the.Wasp.2018.1080p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H264-FGT
Oct 1, 2018 9:22 PM - Veho: Noice.
Oct 1, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XLazB3E
Oct 1, 2018 9:26 PM - Veho: Awww, that would go great with the candied onion.
Oct 1, 2018 9:27 PM - Veho: https://www.neatorama.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/candied-onions1-500x492.jpg
Oct 1, 2018 9:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sNqqw0y.png
Oct 1, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mlWpW2o
Oct 2, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SA21rwo
Oct 2, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/exJ6ae6
Oct 2, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iVxNQF2
Oct 2, 2018 12:10 AM - AsPika2219: No$gba version 2.9b was updated! http://problemkaputt.de/gba.htm 
Oct 2, 2018 12:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vdmgvXQ.mp4
Oct 2, 2018 1:43 AM - Megadriver94: What if Pokemon were summoned via chants and cards rather than balls?
Oct 2, 2018 1:43 AM - Megadriver94: ??
Oct 2, 2018 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: your mom is summoned by balls  (kidding)
Oct 2, 2018 2:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aBeSpqs.png
Oct 2, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 2, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/intel-core-i9-9900k-price-amazon,37871.html hmm might check into that if true
Oct 2, 2018 2:26 AM - Veho: The packaging looks like one of those fake consoles from South Park like GameSphere and such.
Oct 2, 2018 2:27 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/0458q1dd0d2z.jpg
Oct 2, 2018 3:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/y42q5tZ
Oct 2, 2018 3:21 AM - Veho:


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 3, 2018)

Oct 2, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the okama game sohear! lol
Oct 2, 2018 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sphear even
Oct 2, 2018 4:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzZsQQIRJIA 
Oct 2, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt the price a lot though
Oct 2, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's Intel it's top end it's gonna be 1K unless it's gimped in some way to make it shit
Oct 2, 2018 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe AMD is selling better than everyone thinks and Intel is reacting with this? I hope it's true but I feel that price is just too good to be true 
Oct 2, 2018 7:34 AM - Veho: Spackling a wall.
Oct 2, 2018 7:35 AM - Veho: It has several largish holes where we drilled into it to mount a huge shelf that we used as a table.
Oct 2, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: Turned out a bit more stubborn than anticipated.
Oct 2, 2018 7:36 AM - Veho: Aaaanyway. Years later, we're removing the desk thing and the holes are in full view.
Oct 2, 2018 7:37 AM - Veho: So now I'm spackling.
Oct 2, 2018 7:37 AM - Veho: So I bought the spackle.
Oct 2, 2018 7:37 AM - Veho: Applied the spackle.
Oct 2, 2018 7:37 AM - Veho: Waited for it to dry, only for it to not dry.
Oct 2, 2018 7:38 AM - Veho: Read the instructions: "apply a 1-2 milimeter layer, leave to dry."
Oct 2, 2018 7:38 AM - Veho: Soooo... not ideal for two inch holes.
Oct 2, 2018 7:38 AM - Veho: I am -this close- to just stuff the hole full of modelling clay and paint over it.
Oct 2, 2018 7:49 AM - Veho: [something about my dick being ideal for two inch holes]
Oct 2, 2018 8:06 AM - Localhorst86: why only fill half of the hole?
Oct 2, 2018 8:16 AM - Veho: I don't have the stamina to fill a whole one.
Oct 2, 2018 8:18 AM - Localhorst86: "Girl, are you looking for some good sex?" "No!" "Then I am the guy for you"
Oct 2, 2018 8:48 AM - Duo8: k
Oct 2, 2018 8:49 AM - Duo8: wow graphic cards are really cheap now
Oct 2, 2018 8:49 AM - Duo8: shouldn't have bought the 1060 so early, could've gotten a rx580
Oct 2, 2018 9:25 AM - T-hug: Ant Man and the Wasp 2018 1080p WEB-DL H264 AC3-EVO
Oct 2, 2018 9:59 AM - Duo8: das illegal
Oct 2, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug watched it last night kind of starts abrupt but it seems complete?
Oct 2, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also has the end scene so that's nice. I wont spoil it 
Oct 2, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4tI-UIAcww
Oct 2, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqFWB7auwPU
Oct 2, 2018 5:58 PM - Megadriver94: How would you folks here react oa Switch freeshop beocming reality in late 2019-early 2020?
Oct 2, 2018 5:58 PM - Megadriver94: Well?
Oct 2, 2018 6:15 PM - Arras: It was a reality until they patched it
Oct 2, 2018 6:15 PM - Arras: I highly doubt it's ever happening again on a Nintendo console
Oct 2, 2018 6:16 PM - Arras: The ps vita and PS3 equivalent still works
Oct 2, 2018 8:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: YAY MEGA MAN 11 DAY 
Oct 2, 2018 10:28 PM - Megadriver94: Yup.
Oct 2, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/48f3AkW
Oct 2, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eUjsliU
Oct 2, 2018 10:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LjPSePc.mp4
Oct 2, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GR3a9DE
Oct 2, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz9-N_mRI04
Oct 2, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QrFpelu.mp4
Oct 2, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PCT11XM.gif
Oct 2, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gwnUXzt
Oct 2, 2018 11:31 PM - Veho: I'm sure that will buff right out. Let's just leave it and RUN
Oct 2, 2018 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How do you fuck up that badly?
Oct 2, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/man-chugs-erectile-dysfunction-drug-ends-up-with-perma-1829471534/amp
Oct 2, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom old people be on a lot of medication and probably shouldn't be driving
Oct 2, 2018 11:44 PM - Veho: Oh, vision problems. I was worried he got dick gangrene or something.
Oct 2, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: "Man chugs a whole bottle of Viagra, dick explodes."
Oct 2, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 2, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/d3q45v/bittorrent-usage-increases-netflix-streaming-sites
Oct 2, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: this is so true
Oct 2, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I am feeling that pull to once again tart downloading lol
Oct 2, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: You wouldn't download a tart.
Oct 3, 2018 12:06 AM - Megadriver94: You wouldn't download a .py file.
Oct 3, 2018 12:07 AM - Megadriver94: Hmmph
Oct 3, 2018 12:12 AM - Veho: You wouldn't download.
Oct 3, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 3, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: i would so download  a tart.... but not sure how to get rid of her once finnished lol
Oct 3, 2018 12:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/25NDU0b.mp4
Oct 3, 2018 12:31 AM - Veho: I've been looking at Raspberry Pi projects, and the vast majority of them fall into two categories:
Oct 3, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: 1: prijects that don't need something as powerful as a RP to run and could run just as well if not better on a very tiny Arduino,
Oct 3, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: and 2: stuff that runs RetroPie.
Oct 3, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and most of the Pi stuff is better on Android to be honest
Oct 3, 2018 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: plus there is in the works a conversion of CoinOps for Android but sshhh I didn't leak that info 
Oct 3, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/nvidia-shield-tv-still-worth-buying-2018?amp spend the extra money for the Pro model totally worth it
Oct 3, 2018 12:42 AM - Veho: yEs buT tHe pi iS OnLy $5  https://imgflip.com/s/meme/Mocking-Spongebob.jpg
Oct 3, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol until you but the power supply the case the controller the storage the the the lol
Oct 3, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Android is more but its not as big a difference as most poeple think
Oct 3, 2018 12:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ta3d7Et
Oct 3, 2018 12:47 AM - Veho: I'm more interested in making a tiny ultraportable computer thingy than using it on a TV though.
Oct 3, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ahhh in that case carry on than lol
Oct 3, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then?
Oct 3, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi Zero is probably best?
Oct 3, 2018 12:52 AM - Veho: Nah, getting an Android tablet and a BT keyboard is probably best in that area too  :/
Oct 3, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably VS a Pi Zero yeah
Oct 3, 2018 12:54 AM - Veho: (But I hate Android, I really do)
Oct 3, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol resistance is futile
Oct 3, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-S109-Android-7-0-Smart-tablet-pcs-android-tablet-pc-10-1-inch-Octa-core/32891112211.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.9.6e457793ZGai3N&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10065_10068_204_10130_5727215_318_10547_10546_10059_10884_10548_5727315_10545_10887_10696_100031_10084_10083_10103_10618_452_10307_532,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=a9cc51ab-1c2e-4ea
Oct 3, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 bucks 8 cores 4GBs of RAM lol
Oct 3, 2018 12:58 AM - Veho: And an additional $50 shipping  
Oct 3, 2018 12:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/F2ty6tD
Oct 3, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 3, 2018 1:02 AM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/D9000-2_6-10000mAh-Power-Bank-Flashlight-Dual-SIM-Long-Standby-Retro-Military-Feature-Phone-p-1293347.html?rmmds=category&ID=232
Oct 3, 2018 1:06 AM - Veho: Standby time: forever.
Oct 3, 2018 1:15 AM - Veho: A little barbecue: https://i.imgur.com/LXgSFRc.mp4
Oct 3, 2018 1:25 AM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 3, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that BBQ hmmm single serving Q
Oct 3, 2018 1:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lLsX3Cr.mp4
Oct 3, 2018 2:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GLmW226.mp4


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 4, 2018)

Oct 3, 2018 7:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it's just a really big piece of steak
Oct 3, 2018 7:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that's a smoker
Oct 3, 2018 8:14 AM - Veho: And a really big hand, to make the barbecue/smoker/grill look that small.
Oct 3, 2018 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: exactomundo
Oct 3, 2018 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: that looks good though
Oct 3, 2018 8:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't had steak in ages
Oct 3, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, Switch Mario Party game was dumped
Oct 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: you gonna play that ?
Oct 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Attacker3: irish people are stinky and dumb.
Oct 3, 2018 4:10 PM - Attacker3: i know this because im irish
Oct 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna download it, install it, and then let it sit on my hacked Switch forever
Oct 3, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like most of the other Switch games I downloaded
Oct 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: by the way. my new laptop came @ Tom
Oct 3, 2018 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it shit? ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Flame: its fucking wicked
Oct 3, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it'll be a great porn machine ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: porn? how dare you associate my name with such filth
Oct 3, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: im going to ask a dumb question
Oct 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm going to give you a dumb answer 
Oct 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Flame: is it possible to install that ssd like harddrive long side my normal hard drive
Oct 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Flame: ???
Oct 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Oct 3, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how mine is setup
Oct 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: an NVME?
Oct 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once it's installed, you'll need to reinstall Windows and such, but after that it should boot from the NVMe
Oct 3, 2018 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a 500GB SSD and 1TB HDD in my laptop
Oct 3, 2018 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe the manual I linked you ages ago claims the M.2 connector is below the HDD connector, but that's a dirty lie 
Oct 3, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: will i be able to boot from my NVME which has windows pro and linux mint and on my normal harddrive which has windows home version
Oct 3, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, once grub is installed with Linux Mint it usually scans the EFI partition and detects any OS installed on whatever drives you have
Oct 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: NICE!
Oct 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: thank you tom 
Oct 3, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how I initially setup my laptop, had Windows 10 on the HDD and Linux Mint on my SSD
Oct 3, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I swapped both OS's over to the SSD, for faster boot times lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, my Dreamcast showed up yesterday and is working great 
Oct 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything looks nearly brand new, too, which is ncie
Oct 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still reads discs and all, so laser is still good
Oct 3, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: damn you know what that means tom
Oct 3, 2018 4:27 PM - Flame: time for me to buy a dreamcast
Oct 3, 2018 4:27 PM - Flame: 
Oct 3, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need the 3 Atari consoles, a NES, a Master System, and the Genesis addons and I'll have all the mainstream consoles I want
Oct 3, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will be nice
Oct 3, 2018 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to throw them all in a drawer together ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:29 PM - Flame: lmao
Oct 3, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But really, once I finish moving my office to the basement I'll probably put up a few shelves or something, design a little wire routing system so I can have all the consoles mostly ready to plug in and play whenever I want lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:33 PM - Flame: nice
Oct 3, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: or do what i do . plug the system when i want to play it by removing from a drawer
Oct 3, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: keeps you fit
Oct 3, 2018 4:35 PM - Flame: your system is nice and clean, but will make you a lazy bastard
Oct 3, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either way I'd still have to get up and switch cables ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:35 PM - Flame: 
Oct 3, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically the TV I use for retro games has like 2 different A/V ports, but somehow the TV got put into a lockout mode, so I can't actually access those without somehow disabling the lock 
Oct 3, 2018 4:37 PM - Attacker3: Ouch that sucks mate
Oct 3, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter too much, at the very least the ports in the front work fine
Oct 3, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: tom which webiste tells what is possible with my laptop hardware wsie?
Oct 3, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: my model is HP Laptop 15-da0xxx
Oct 3, 2018 4:38 PM - Flame: ports in the front?
Oct 3, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well here's the manual for that particular series, shows all the possible hardware depending on model number http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c06147959 <
Oct 3, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yes, it's got A/V cables in the front, as well as an S-video port
Oct 3, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the back it's got component connectors, and another set of standard A/V ports
Oct 3, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-du-27fb34c-27-crt-tv/specs/ <
Oct 3, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: thanks again buddy
Oct 3, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: OOOHHH i thought you was talking about your hd tv
Oct 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of moron uses an HDTV with retro consoles?
Oct 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CRT or GTFO
Oct 3, 2018 4:45 PM - Flame: <__< yeah yeah not me >__>
Oct 3, 2018 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's ok to be inferior Flame ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: but ill rather use retro with a HDTV then like Psio; "Modern" console with a CRT
Oct 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd use an HDTV if I spent stupid amounts of money on an proper upscaler
Oct 3, 2018 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I could buy a Pi and benefit all the same ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:50 PM - Flame: did you know PI computers are the best selling British computers of all time?
Oct 3, 2018 4:50 PM - Flame: you are wiser now.
Oct 3, 2018 4:51 PM - Flame: like a computer made by a British person or company
Oct 3, 2018 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that surprising, considering all the shit PCs you brits made ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:51 PM - Attacker3: Guess how many computers irish people made?
Oct 3, 2018 4:51 PM - Flame: im not sure if the pi is great or how shit we make computers
Oct 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Attacker3: 0, all we're good at is kicking dumb british people out of our country
Oct 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Considering the previous brit PCs, probably just good ;O;
Oct 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Flame: good?
Oct 3, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You guys had like, what, the ZX Spectrum and the BBC Micro thing?
Oct 3, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:53 PM - Flame: you have like 50 of them
Oct 3, 2018 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Amstrad too IIRC
Oct 3, 2018 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd totally buy a ZX Spectrum TBH lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:54 PM - Attacker3: Is showing my support for a certain group of Irish freedom fighters against site rules? 
Oct 3, 2018 4:54 PM - Flame: fun fact: you have 49 more British computers then most British universities
Oct 3, 2018 4:57 PM - Attacker3: You also need to remember that at the time the US was experiencing a huge boom during the 90s
Oct 3, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I do have 3 Pi's just sitting in front of me...
Oct 3, 2018 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2018 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess 2 just sitting there, 1 is my NAS
Oct 3, 2018 4:59 PM - Attacker3: From 1982 to 1990 the US experienced a 4.1% annual GDP growth while the
Oct 3, 2018 4:59 PM - Attacker3: UK was very rocky. experiencing 2 recessions and 1 boom
Oct 3, 2018 5:00 PM - Attacker3: Of course companies are going to move their research and R&D to the USA in order to keep development costs down
Oct 3, 2018 5:02 PM - Attacker3: Or it could be that the brits are just stupid stinky men who won't give back part of ireland
Oct 3, 2018 5:02 PM - Attacker3: give it back >:C
Oct 3, 2018 5:04 PM - Attacker3: Wtf you guys left me
Oct 3, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: stfu Attacker3 the shoutbox is for talking about technology related stuff
Oct 3, 2018 5:10 PM - Flame: not about your kurdistan
Oct 3, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 3, 2018 5:15 PM - Attacker3: What kurdistan what the HECK, shoutbox is for shouting
Oct 3, 2018 5:17 PM - Flame: good.
Oct 3, 2018 5:18 PM - Flame: let the technology flow through you
Oct 3, 2018 5:18 PM - Attacker3: I mean I just explained why US was making tech at a great rate, then made a joke about ireland
Oct 3, 2018 5:18 PM - Attacker3: It's mostly tec
Oct 3, 2018 5:28 PM - Attacker3: Man the EoF was fun a few years ago.
Oct 3, 2018 5:29 PM - Attacker3: It was a bunch of people just having fun then Bortz came and was the old man busting us for being retards, it was great
Oct 3, 2018 5:33 PM - Flame: the EOF game  didn't change you did
Oct 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Attacker3: Sad days, I still think they were a bit too zealous with us
Oct 3, 2018 5:37 PM - Attacker3: Sometimes
Oct 3, 2018 5:41 PM - Attacker3: I hope AMD keeps destroying Intel
Oct 3, 2018 6:32 PM - Flame: Attacker3 you are Canadian... why the fuck you talking like you are Irish
Oct 3, 2018 6:32 PM - Flame: 
Oct 3, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: Colonials clutch at any straw for a bit of heritage.
Oct 3, 2018 6:39 PM - Flame: Depravo what did you decide on the Vita TV?
Oct 3, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: To get drunk? I thought I told you this?
Oct 3, 2018 6:40 PM - Flame: so no on the Vita?
Oct 3, 2018 6:40 PM - Depravo: Not at this time.
Oct 3, 2018 6:40 PM - BORTZ: PSTV is such a cool, misunderstood device
Oct 3, 2018 6:41 PM - Flame: very misunderstood... just like michael jackson
Oct 3, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: on that note. depravo get the black vita
Oct 3, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: white one is shit imo
Oct 3, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: Although I did buy a third-party PS3 controller.
Oct 3, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: I have a black Vita.
Oct 3, 2018 6:44 PM - Flame: which third-party PS3 controller?
Oct 3, 2018 6:46 PM - BORTZ: i have a white slim vita <#
Oct 3, 2018 6:47 PM - Flame: nice whats your fav game on the vita bortz?
Oct 3, 2018 6:47 PM - Depravo: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07F11356M/
Oct 3, 2018 6:48 PM - BORTZ: hmmmmmm
Oct 3, 2018 6:48 PM - Veho: Hello.
Oct 3, 2018 6:48 PM - BORTZ: hard question. Let me think.
Oct 3, 2018 6:48 PM - Depravo: It's P4G.
Oct 3, 2018 6:48 PM - Flame: hello Veho
Oct 3, 2018 6:48 PM - Flame: damn dep thats looks shit
Oct 3, 2018 6:49 PM - Flame: you should have brought this https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2-4G-Wireless-Gamepad-EasySMX-EG-C3071W-Joystick-Gamepad-Shock-TURBO-Game-Controller-Joypad-for-PC/2826065_32854463445.html
Oct 3, 2018 6:50 PM - Depravo: But THAT looks shit!
Oct 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: At least this one is still vaguely the same shape as the original.
Oct 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Depravo: It's seems to work perfectly fine too. The sticks are perhaps a bit stiffer but probably because it's new.
Oct 3, 2018 6:51 PM - Flame: well if you wanted same shape why didnt you get an OG
Oct 3, 2018 6:52 PM - BORTZ: its hard, because everything that was on the vita was somewhere else too
Oct 3, 2018 6:52 PM - Depravo: Because I didn't want a used one.
Oct 3, 2018 6:52 PM - BORTZ: I might go with Knytt Underground. I think i had the most fun with that game
Oct 3, 2018 6:53 PM - Flame: Knytt Underground? never heard of this. let me download buy it
Oct 3, 2018 6:55 PM - BORTZ: its a metroidvania but with like, no combat? super atmospheric, not for everyone, thats for sure
Oct 3, 2018 7:06 PM - BORTZ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNKz9oxfvPw
Oct 3, 2018 7:56 PM - T-hug: i had that on vita
Oct 3, 2018 7:56 PM - T-hug: never beat it tho
Oct 3, 2018 8:09 PM - Devin: I'm trying to think of this PS3 game that I enjoyed a ton. You were an android fighting bosses. It started with an M. Hm..
Oct 3, 2018 8:12 PM - Devin: Found it. It's called "Malicious".
Oct 3, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna buy a Switch when that bowserette dating sim hits
Oct 3, 2018 9:42 PM - Depravo: Gonna buy a Switch when they stop making motion/touch screen games.
Oct 3, 2018 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi id buy that
Oct 3, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Doubt it will be on Switch, but Id still buy it
Oct 3, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do some plumbing lol
Oct 3, 2018 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo it should have a mix of control
Oct 3, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm fine with a mix but not forced motion controls where they don't make sense, like Mario party 8 and I hope super Mario party doesn't do that
Oct 3, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Similarly the shake controls in NSMB and donkey kong country returns that are shoved down your throat im not a big fan of, it's not something that cant be done with a single button press
Oct 3, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skyward sword did motion controls right
Oct 3, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still too inaccurate though and you were forced to do accurate movements with inaccurate tech which didn't really work great
Oct 3, 2018 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's hopefully not as much of a problem now
Oct 3, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Accurate tech definitely exists, inside out tracking is not the best though
Oct 3, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just need to use xray lasers to track skeletons
Oct 3, 2018 11:13 PM - Megadriver94: Does accessing the official PS vita web browser these days require
Oct 3, 2018 11:14 PM - Megadriver94: *require updaing to FW 3.69?
Oct 3, 2018 11:14 PM - Megadriver94: *updating
Oct 3, 2018 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Vita browser isn't locked to the firmware, so no
Oct 3, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So porn it is!
Oct 3, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vita just needed more adult games and accessories
Oct 3, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jack And Daxter's Jacking Adventure
Oct 3, 2018 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dildo based motion controller and bam instant Mortal Kombat level of free advertising
Oct 3, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 18 inch delux edition
Oct 3, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skylanders would be way more interesting if they where sex toys lol
Oct 4, 2018 12:16 AM - Seriel: that's an interesting message to walk in on
Oct 4, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2018 1:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kxClXGU.jpg
Oct 4, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RzJQsjk
Oct 4, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NgfSkcc.jpg lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KhPCcIe
Oct 4, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sVmtxXs
Oct 4, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B1HYNym This has one for every occasion!!!!


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 5, 2018)

Oct 4, 2018 4:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/TtX1L2G
Oct 4, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cD10jge.jpg
Oct 4, 2018 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehAgZVaPG7A
Oct 4, 2018 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru5FV5eNOfM
Oct 4, 2018 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: somehow, a cake with white frosting spelling "SEMEN" on it isn't appetizing
Oct 4, 2018 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/RmG97wP.jpg
Oct 4, 2018 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: this one reminds me of asdfmovie
Oct 4, 2018 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 4, 2018 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/10/04/0658231/nintendo-plans-new-version-of-switch-next-year Switch XL
Oct 4, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yH4h73RDeE
Oct 4, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: the switch IS the switch xl
Oct 4, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is just a minor revision
Oct 4, 2018 2:32 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/1UfzwwI
Oct 4, 2018 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, $40 for what are essentially fancy gifs 
Oct 4, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do remember that one part was a screen saver or something....
Oct 4, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qZavsFeGgqo?t=7 This one to be exact
Oct 4, 2018 2:49 PM - Flame: piso whats up family
Oct 4, 2018 2:50 PM - Flame: every time i eat hoisin duck i think this is the last, this taste like shit
Oct 4, 2018 2:51 PM - Flame: here is me eating it again
Oct 4, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh not much just tired as hell got woke up "How fast can you be here, it's an emergency" lol started brushing my hair and putting my pants on like simultaneously then he called back and said never mind lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: learned something interesting, phone touch screen and wet hands do not work that great together lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should try crispy Thai duck with peanut sauce... so good
Oct 4, 2018 2:53 PM - Flame: we have everything here london, but ive never seen "crispy Thai duck with peanut sauce"
Oct 4, 2018 2:53 PM - Flame: let me search uncle google
Oct 4, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.countrygrocer.com/recipe/crispy-skin-duck-with-orange-sesame-sauce/  <---- normally comes this way, but they can change it to the peanut sauce if you ask nicely lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They might look at you funny but oh it's so good (if you like peanut butter) lol
Oct 4, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: damn thats a mission to cook.
Oct 4, 2018 2:57 PM - Flame: ill add it my things to do 
Oct 4, 2018 2:57 PM - Flame: in the next 2 months
Oct 4, 2018 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I used to have to like de-bone like 200 of those a week (well all in one day but they would only last like a week)
Oct 4, 2018 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We would get them shrink wrapped frozen and in halves, so I would have to open them up let them thaw for like 20 minutes then use a sharp knife to like surgically remove the bones lol
Oct 4, 2018 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZsZPZmQ.gifv
Oct 4, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/vt6e0f01h3q11.jpg The door's and signs at my job look exactly like this lol
Oct 4, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: @Tom you there?
Oct 4, 2018 3:25 PM - Flame: which model should i get https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=nvme
Oct 4, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 970 Evo always 
Oct 4, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: thanks done
Oct 4, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZBRrYEGET8
Oct 4, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/game/shadow_warrior_2 < free gam
Oct 4, 2018 6:21 PM - Flame: i have like 29 games on GOG and some good one's
Oct 4, 2018 6:21 PM - Flame: zero money spent
Oct 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn thank you Tom!!!
Oct 4, 2018 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame me too but I think I did buy 1 game from them at some point some really old Dungeons and Dragons game I wanted I think I spent like 6 bucks lol
Oct 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Attacker3: Come on everyone, shout with me in this shoutbox!
Oct 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Attacker3: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!
Oct 4, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shout shout let it all out?
Oct 4, 2018 8:56 PM - Veho: These are the bees I could do without?
Oct 4, 2018 9:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QCgsPTn
Oct 4, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/707Gp6w
Oct 4, 2018 10:13 PM - Veho: ᴺᵒᵐ ⁿᵒᵐ ⁿᵒᵐ ⁿᵒᵐ
Oct 4, 2018 10:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JFboAoT.jpg
Oct 4, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 4, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KuRv9HL
Oct 4, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That electronics one has me intrigued
Oct 4, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it would be an awesome kit to teach building circuits
Oct 4, 2018 10:42 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CMRMmKD
Oct 4, 2018 10:45 PM - Veho: Conductive paint has been around for decades. And you can teach circuits with a regular graphite pencil, it conducts electricity too.
Oct 4, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/McNhj93.jpg
Oct 4, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YeT1YLa.jpg LOL
Oct 4, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/71G615M
Oct 4, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hZjGqrL
Oct 4, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS0kJF5kgu4&feature=em-uploademail Nice Citra on Android now.
Oct 4, 2018 11:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0Zk8ICH
Oct 4, 2018 11:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rzSpKNy
Oct 5, 2018 12:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KoDfjUj
Oct 5, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/goku-kamehameha-lamp.html
Oct 5, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: Not bad.
Oct 5, 2018 1:04 AM - Veho: Too bad I don't like DBZ  
Oct 5, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either lol
Oct 5, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like those Team 4 Star spoofs but that's about it lol
Oct 5, 2018 1:18 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsB57FtaxXQ
Oct 5, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!!! lol
Oct 5, 2018 1:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/755mYRZ.mp4
Oct 5, 2018 1:52 AM - Veho: Young bitch scared of big black cock.
Oct 5, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 5, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: why can I not just buy some tritium paint..... blyat cancer is like for mortals
Oct 5, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ahh it's not a paint lol
Oct 5, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well shoot now to buy some sights on eBay or something
Oct 5, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TG231G1W-Tritium-Sight-Fits-Glock/dp/B01M4JGDLG/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1538711092&sr=1-1&keywords=Tritium+Glock+17
Oct 5, 2018 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: radioactive always glowing is just too cool
Oct 5, 2018 3:59 AM - Veho: Tritium?
Oct 5, 2018 4:00 AM - Veho: Yup.


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 6, 2018)

Oct 5, 2018 4:02 AM - Joe88: just down eat it and you should be fine
Oct 5, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: true lol
Oct 5, 2018 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's not that I even need them they just sound cool like even cooler than the gun itself
Oct 5, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's weird I go to work praying I never have to do my job but obsess about doing it well should I ever need too
Oct 5, 2018 4:49 AM - Coto: hm./
Oct 5, 2018 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need more training lol always more training
Oct 5, 2018 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/is-there-radiation-danger-from-tritium-might-sights.74376/
Oct 5, 2018 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 is right safe if not eaten lol
Oct 5, 2018 4:57 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz8r_gyWhpY
Oct 5, 2018 4:58 AM - Coto: in the remix there is faintly the background dreamland 2 song anyway but hey
Oct 5, 2018 5:00 AM - Coto: i miss coding real stuff ;o;
Oct 5, 2018 5:00 AM - Coto: fucking day work coding
Oct 5, 2018 5:01 AM - Coto: but there is always talents around here so faith is restored
Oct 5, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bQovJEU
Oct 5, 2018 10:39 AM - Minox: Woah
Oct 5, 2018 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah, those are transformers
Oct 5, 2018 5:43 PM - Veho: Not much of a disguise, really.
Oct 5, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: "Let's transform into vehicles so we don't get noticed."
Oct 5, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: *transforms into the most garish, eye-catching vehicle imaginable*
Oct 5, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: Fabulous Prime.
Oct 5, 2018 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe it's reverse psychology. Because it's so obvious people think there's no way they would use such a poor disguise
Oct 5, 2018 5:55 PM - Veho: Clever.
Oct 5, 2018 6:19 PM - T-hug: the only thing looked out of place in the G1 are the paint jobs
Oct 5, 2018 9:14 PM - Veho: I never really thought about that.
Oct 5, 2018 9:14 PM - Veho: It didn't seem off at the time.
Oct 5, 2018 9:14 PM - Veho: And thinking back only the planes had unusual paint schemes.
Oct 5, 2018 9:15 PM - Veho: As far as I remember.
Oct 5, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I bought a Nintendo Switch Online family plan
Oct 5, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, we have a family man here 
Oct 5, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hope they enjoy
Oct 5, 2018 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: well not really, but I'm sharing with my brother and cousin
Oct 5, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it was my cousins birthday today and he got splatoon 2 so it was a good time to buy Nintendo Switch Online
Oct 5, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: If you plan properly you'll never have a family.
Oct 5, 2018 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't take much planning, it just takes being an asocial introvert
Oct 5, 2018 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like most gamers? 
Oct 5, 2018 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk
Oct 5, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel like most gamers are less asocial than me
Oct 5, 2018 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i can't even use voice
Oct 5, 2018 10:15 PM - Veho: You are not a Bene Gesserit?
Oct 5, 2018 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: a what?
Oct 5, 2018 10:59 PM - Veho: Bene Gesserit. From Frank Herbert's "Dune" novels.
Oct 5, 2018 11:00 PM - Veho: A society of secretive and manipulative female society with a long-term breeding programme intended to create the Ubermensch.
Oct 5, 2018 11:00 PM - Veho: They posess a mind-controlling technique called The Voice.
Oct 5, 2018 11:43 PM - Coto: anything can be controlled, but with that power comes responsability
Oct 5, 2018 11:43 PM - Coto: as cliche it sounds
Oct 5, 2018 11:49 PM - Coto: if you do a three-pitched octave to say funny things girls will laugh histerically
Oct 5, 2018 11:50 PM - Coto: voice*
Oct 6, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the quisat sadirack?
Oct 6, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://dune.wikia.com/wiki/Kwisatz_Haderach wow I could not have spelled that more incorrectly lol
Oct 6, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: took an IQ test today scored 140 and still feel retarded
Oct 6, 2018 2:22 AM - Veho: Kumquat Haagendasz?
Oct 6, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol exactly
Oct 6, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Quasinart Hadoken?
Oct 6, 2018 3:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is veho speaking english? 
Oct 6, 2018 3:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you break the mod again Psionic?
Oct 6, 2018 3:35 AM - Veho: When they made Psio they broke the mod.
Oct 6, 2018 3:38 AM - Veho: We asked "hey, shouldn't you break the _mold_ instead?" and they said "that would be silly, what if he needs a spare part cast?"


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 7, 2018)

Oct 6, 2018 4:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 6, 2018 4:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should stay away from mold.
Oct 6, 2018 4:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It gets you sick.
Oct 6, 2018 4:08 AM - Veho: Homonyms confus.
Oct 6, 2018 4:08 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mold_(disambiguation)
Oct 6, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KZbzmiU.png
Oct 6, 2018 6:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: it also saves lives
Oct 6, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: also makes excellent cheeses
Oct 6, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: collect molds fungas and spores
Oct 6, 2018 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Egon was awesome
Oct 6, 2018 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: indeed
Oct 6, 2018 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: blue cheese is the shit
Oct 6, 2018 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeWgnPeZES8
Oct 6, 2018 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/10/06/0048218/humans-having-sex-with-neanderthals-gave-us-protection-against-ancient-epidemics
Oct 6, 2018 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5SHv2I4_YE
Oct 6, 2018 12:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FiU0cSk
Oct 6, 2018 3:26 PM - T-hug: classy
Oct 6, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/n0Fc3cX.jpg
Oct 6, 2018 4:10 PM - T-hug: was waiting for someone to say 'glassy'
Oct 6, 2018 4:11 PM - T-hug: missed opportunity Psi
Oct 6, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FF16d5n.mp4
Oct 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Veho: T-T-T-THROATSHOT
Oct 6, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 6, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f0N1j9P
Oct 6, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/stRMP2C
Oct 6, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2018/10/new-rick-morty-eyeholes-candies-coming-to-fye.html
Oct 6, 2018 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: neat but shouldn't it be an actual cereal
Oct 6, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't it a cereal on the show?
Oct 6, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so? lol
Oct 6, 2018 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure to be honest, I remember the show but not in that much detail sadly
Oct 6, 2018 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/iubnuyojylq11.jpg
Oct 6, 2018 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/FluidShorttermAsiantrumpetfish ouch! lol
Oct 6, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/Fjyy7jS
Oct 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/AGHK98O
Oct 7, 2018 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Oct 7, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just needs a giant English Muffin and slices of cheese Joe88 lol
Oct 7, 2018 2:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Peanut butter 
Oct 7, 2018 3:57 AM - kenenthk: Well jimmy John's is my new favorite since they finally started offering less bread


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 8, 2018)

Oct 7, 2018 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Ass
Oct 7, 2018 3:09 PM - bundat: Did anyone else get a "Staff online now" box to the side of the forum while viewing ANY thread? it's made my thread view smaller and it's annoying...
Oct 7, 2018 3:14 PM - Coto: mobile is always a pain in the ass to work with ;o;
Oct 7, 2018 3:15 PM - Coto: at least it isn't mobile + internet explorer combo, that leads to insanity
Oct 7, 2018 3:16 PM - Coto: if you add another layer such as partial view rendering shit mvc asp.net does, then yeah
Oct 7, 2018 5:31 PM - KingVamp: Gbatemp, is pretty much unusable right now.
Oct 7, 2018 5:42 PM - shaunj66: should be fine now?
Oct 7, 2018 5:44 PM - KingVamp: It is.
Oct 7, 2018 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ADMIN IN CHAT 
Oct 7, 2018 6:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ETPwQo2.jpg
Oct 7, 2018 7:41 PM - T-hug: shit batten down the hatches!
Oct 7, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well survived my first daytime post in a supervisor position and only 2 train wrecks all day! lol
Oct 7, 2018 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug pretends to work when Admin shows up 
Oct 7, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: i am back bitches
Oct 7, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: wheres psio and flame
Oct 7, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: and dinoh
Oct 7, 2018 8:31 PM - Veho: You made super, PR? Cool.
Oct 7, 2018 8:31 PM - Veho: Hey migles.
Oct 7, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah it's a nice pay bump
Oct 7, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you survived your trip to pazakistan?
Oct 7, 2018 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wonder what game people will spend their next paycheck on 
Oct 7, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: dude
Oct 7, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: for a long time i wondered if i was in pakistan or related countries
Oct 7, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: more turks than germans
Oct 7, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: there is 3 turk hairdressers for every normal german hairdresser
Oct 7, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: i ate donner kebab more than anything else
Oct 7, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear those are amazing so maybe you won 
Oct 7, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: yeah they are
Oct 7, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In 3 days I get to go qualify on my new gun  lol
Oct 7, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: specially from the place i usually got them, the dude is cool, he stuffs more meat in it than any other dude
Oct 7, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: and since he spends the meat so fast, its always fresh
Oct 7, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: some places the meat is there like for 3-4 days in the heater thing... but in this one since he sells so much, you can always count its from the day
Oct 7, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: btw
Oct 7, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: my cousin has a nintendo switch lol, i finally tried it
Oct 7, 2018 8:50 PM - migles: lol its a cool console, but IMHO it has a super huge flaw, i hate that the controlls switching are not swiftly
Oct 7, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: like, you remove the controlls from the console and the OS pops out that control sync menu thing
Oct 7, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: i just wish it would change controlls in the fly without any "please press L+R" stuff
Oct 7, 2018 9:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/869TecF.mp4
Oct 7, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well when it's connected to the console it's via a physical connector, when it's disconnected it has to sync and make the connection
Oct 7, 2018 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't do much about that unless they make it wireless all the time, which is just silly
Oct 7, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: i know, i believe they could make the OS and controller firmware do that switch swiftly without the user input
Oct 7, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: but he
Oct 7, 2018 9:02 PM - migles: heh
Oct 7, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus Veho that guy should not be allowed to touch a gun let alone be around them lol
Oct 7, 2018 9:03 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Oct 7, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: so, what is new in the scene
Oct 7, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: lol i got a r4i from the flea market lol
Oct 7, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: got a broken ass rusted original game boy, gona try to repair it for fun
Oct 7, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: its my cousin ancient game boy abandoned in the attic for like 20 years or so, she told me i could have it lol
Oct 7, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: and i found in the media markt mini dvds rewritable lol i got a couple to try in the gamecube
Oct 7, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: ho, and a cheapo ass RGB cable for the pal gamecube (pal gamecubes output rgb trough the normal port, while ntsc ones do s video)
Oct 7, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: from the game store
Oct 7, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: sadly they didn't had anything worth to buy
Oct 7, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JmbpTjb <--- Tom
Oct 7, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: i did read several stuff, several times
Oct 7, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: i still dont know what is the damn difference between a dvd+r and a dvd-r and why should i care about which to choose, because unless ya got ancient stuff every device supports either
Oct 7, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB1hW1I7Ros
Oct 7, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://consequenceofsound.net/2018/10/icp-fred-durst-dropkick/amp/
Oct 7, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that's  a big lol
Oct 7, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First the magnets thing and now this lol
Oct 8, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrX4NrCh21o
Oct 8, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Half.Baked.1998.1080p.BluRay.x264.DD5.1-FGT Recommended movie of the night 
Oct 8, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/10/07/0146243/scientists-connect-the-brains-of-three-people-allowing-thought-sharing
Oct 8, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Matrix!
Oct 8, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/58194809
Oct 8, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hszn4tz
Oct 8, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YIBGuBI


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 9, 2018)

Oct 8, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zQBXMZJ
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7I0T9Kp
Oct 8, 2018 6:32 AM - Costello: whats with the imgur spam over here?
Oct 8, 2018 6:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Nothing!
Oct 8, 2018 6:46 AM - Ericthegreat: This has been going on pretty much for a year or two lol
Oct 8, 2018 9:10 AM - Lilith Valentine: Here comes space cops, play cool, play cool
Oct 8, 2018 9:11 AM - Seriel: panties
Oct 8, 2018 9:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EeYd51f
Oct 8, 2018 9:20 AM - Veho: That's a portable Wii console built into an Altoids tin.
Oct 8, 2018 9:20 AM - Veho: Screen and all.
Oct 8, 2018 9:26 AM - Veho: Very tiny battery, so smol it can't charge at the rate the Wii requires to run.
Oct 8, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: tl;dr: the charge time is 10 times longer than the playtime.
Oct 8, 2018 9:27 AM - Veho: As the creator says "it's the worst thing ever"
Oct 8, 2018 11:35 AM - migles: fucking rianair
Oct 8, 2018 11:36 AM - migles: because i used my real email address to book my flight
Oct 8, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: i am back from vacation, my email has 100+ junk mail
Oct 8, 2018 11:39 AM - DinohScene: hello migles
Oct 8, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: haia
Oct 8, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: dinoh tell me news
Oct 8, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: shitto, i can't find my sd card reader
Oct 8, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: have like 5 of the micro sd ones from china that comes with stuff like flashcarts, but can't find the multi card reader i had
Oct 8, 2018 12:01 PM - DinohScene: news?
Oct 8, 2018 12:01 PM - DinohScene: eh
Oct 8, 2018 12:02 PM - DinohScene: Man in the High Castle started
Oct 8, 2018 12:02 PM - DinohScene: Oct 5th
Oct 8, 2018 12:02 PM - DinohScene: me room smells of cat
Oct 8, 2018 12:02 PM - DinohScene: and somehow me xbone refuses to turn off
Oct 8, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: whats man in high castle
Oct 8, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: i fell you, my cats also smell like my home ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 12:36 PM - Localhorst86: Man in the high castle is an Amazon Prime production
Oct 8, 2018 12:36 PM - Localhorst86: about a fictional world where the nazis didn't lose WW II
Oct 8, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of the nazis
Oct 8, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone seen iron sky?
Oct 8, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird movie but i thought the plot was cool
Oct 8, 2018 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: worth a watch despite the mediocre rating
Oct 8, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: i wish the nazis would won
Oct 8, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: the fucking dude who carries the bags to the airplane throwed the bags
Oct 8, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: he didn't throw a lot my bag, but he was playing in the bags down there, he would throw them, some would fall and he was enjoying it
Oct 8, 2018 12:50 PM - migles: the jerk kids in the airplane where all laughing and amused by it
Oct 8, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that's why you never put anything fragile in your checked in luggage
Oct 8, 2018 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had too much stuff to bring home once and dad lent me a bag to put the overflow in
Oct 8, 2018 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: getting home and opening it was fun... a shampoo bottle had leaked and everything was covered in shampoo
Oct 8, 2018 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: the bottle wasn't damaged, i guess just the pressure difference made it leak
Oct 8, 2018 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i can't exactly blame it on employees throwing it around
Oct 8, 2018 12:57 PM - migles: i didnt had anything really worth anyway
Oct 8, 2018 12:57 PM - migles: had the original gameboy i got from my cousin ;O; and clothes
Oct 8, 2018 1:26 PM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 8, 2018 1:26 PM - Coto: i almost got a gameboy color as a gift but I refused it
Oct 8, 2018 1:27 PM - Coto: i mean the 7 DSes I use for coding, I can´t simply see another nintendo console and NOT think in how these amazing little games are made ;o;
Oct 8, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: you should get it ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: BTW
Oct 8, 2018 3:37 PM - migles: where's krista
Oct 8, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: NO BTW!
Oct 8, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: how dare you ask about krista before me... 
Oct 8, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: dude
Oct 8, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: check chat history
Oct 8, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: i asked about you even before psio
Oct 8, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: yesterday
Oct 8, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: GOOD!
Oct 8, 2018 3:40 PM - Flame: how you been?
Oct 8, 2018 3:41 PM - Flame: so i heard you went to the virgin islands...
Oct 8, 2018 3:41 PM - Flame: now its just the islands after you left
Oct 8, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: dude
Oct 8, 2018 3:42 PM - migles: the islands become the virgin islands after i got there
Oct 8, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: now for real, yeah i had been in germany, more turks and pakistani than anything
Oct 8, 2018 3:43 PM - Flame: dude im a turk 
Oct 8, 2018 3:43 PM - migles: dude, why are you not in germany then
Oct 8, 2018 3:44 PM - Flame: a British Turk
Oct 8, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: go back to your own country, germany
Oct 8, 2018 3:44 PM - Flame: fuck germany
Oct 8, 2018 3:44 PM - Flame: long live the queen!
Oct 8, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: jdbye, didnt you said that already? why did you even bring shampoo? i can't be bothered with any liquids stuff just for the TSA don't give me shit
Oct 8, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: kebabs on friday!
Oct 8, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: the TSA has no problem with me  carrying scissors lol
Oct 8, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: on friday? dude, i ate doner kebabs almost every day
Oct 8, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: every day... isnt that like super unhealthy
Oct 8, 2018 3:47 PM - migles: the only days i didn't eat doner kebab was when i went to burguer king
Oct 8, 2018 3:48 PM - migles: dude i am skinny as fuck :c i got skinny genes, my family never got fat lol i can eat all ever shit i want i don't get fat
Oct 8, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: and i am trying to get some weight
Oct 8, 2018 3:50 PM - Flame: what games and console did you get migles in germany ?
Oct 8, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: and wth, doner kebab is really healthy lol, it has more green stuff than i ate this year
Oct 8, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: flame i found a r4i in the flea market lol
Oct 8, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: got it for 5 bucks, the guy wanted 15 bucks lol
Oct 8, 2018 3:51 PM - Flame: r4i which one is it?
Oct 8, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: got a need for speed most wanted for the gamecube from the same dude for 3 bucks, it was after i got home i realized this is german only :c
Oct 8, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: the one from this site: r4i-sdhc.com
Oct 8, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: the v1.4 one lol, it works in my n3ds, its cool, i only had a dstwo, i figured it out for 5 bucks i would take it
Oct 8, 2018 3:53 PM - migles: could use it as a backup flashcart or i believe i can install b9s into it?
Oct 8, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: just that?
Oct 8, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: there was another guy with plenty of games and old stuff like NES SNES N64 games, had a couple SNES consoles, but the fucker didn't negotiated prices and did come up with too high prices
Oct 8, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: the rest of the flea market was just junk and clothes
Oct 8, 2018 3:55 PM - migles: i got a rgb cable for my gamecube as well, a cheap brand one, since the pal gamecubes can output rgb trough the normal port
Oct 8, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: i got my new laptop
Oct 8, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: ho, my cousin let me have her old original brick GB
Oct 8, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: going to get a nvme for it soon too
Oct 8, 2018 3:56 PM - migles: nice
Oct 8, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: for gaming or work? what gpu it has?
Oct 8, 2018 3:57 PM - Flame: for work. no gaming what so ever
Oct 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: intel one fuck knows which model
Oct 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: i mean it has a gen 8 i5
Oct 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: but not sure about the gpu
Oct 8, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: wait let me check
Oct 8, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: is the nvme to faster load the last porno you were watching during the next power point presentation?
Oct 8, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: its "intel UHD graphics 620 "
Oct 8, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: pfff
Oct 8, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: well i guess you can play fortnite now
Oct 8, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: power point ? ill need it for VBox
Oct 8, 2018 4:01 PM - Flame: i ready can play fortnite and Red Dead Redemption 2 soon
Oct 8, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: can you?
Oct 8, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: i can play real games ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: and not kid circus
Oct 8, 2018 4:02 PM - migles: ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: dude i lost my good sd card reader :c
Oct 8, 2018 4:03 PM - migles: now i only have like a thousan china micro sd card readers
Oct 8, 2018 4:03 PM - Flame: good!
Oct 8, 2018 4:04 PM - migles: what i do now with the nfs most wanted german game
Oct 8, 2018 4:05 PM - migles: do ya know whos doing a gamecube all games collection thing? i dont want to throw it to the trash ;c
Oct 8, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: just keep it. the day you become a lottery winner you it will be easy to finish the set
Oct 8, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: or
Oct 8, 2018 4:08 PM - Flame: send it to dinoh
Oct 8, 2018 4:09 PM - migles: lol i was thinking about dinoh
Oct 8, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: but he is not german from what i know lol
Oct 8, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: lol dude he is
Oct 8, 2018 4:11 PM - Veho: I thought he was British.
Oct 8, 2018 4:12 PM - migles: remember when we could put our gbatemp flags as "idiot"
Oct 8, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: dude is not very efficient to use a wii as a sd card reader .c
Oct 8, 2018 4:13 PM - migles: i am just talking about this here to see if i can remember where i put the damn reader
Oct 8, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: you didnt put your read in your arse to take top secret data from Germany did you?
Oct 8, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: check there
Oct 8, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: dude, why are you so mean
Oct 8, 2018 4:15 PM - migles: i carried the NVME with me, why would i care about bringing an sd card reader
Oct 8, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: im going mean to people i love deep down
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 PM - Flame: and people who i hate
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 PM - migles: why you hate me ;c
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 PM - migles: HOOOOO
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 PM - migles: flame!!!
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 PM - migles: my ags 101 is broken :c
Oct 8, 2018 4:16 PM - migles: i dont know how lol
Oct 8, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: because your gpu makes me jelly
Oct 8, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: DAMN!
Oct 8, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: you fucked up son
Oct 8, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: the shell has a crack in it, close to the hinge... i need to either replace the shell or glue it, or it will be like the fat ds consoles where the top screen comes out lol,
Oct 8, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: how did you manage that?
Oct 8, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: ill buy it off you?
Oct 8, 2018 4:20 PM - Flame: the bidding starts $5
Oct 8, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: duno
Oct 8, 2018 4:20 PM - migles: i think it was from carrying it in the bag
Oct 8, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: i dont have a propper case for it lol... i use a bubble wrap thing to store it
Oct 8, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: lol so when you went on germany did you take everything with you lol
Oct 8, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/FDKKGsq.jpg
Oct 8, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: only the gba and a few games
Oct 8, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: because i knew what i would play
Oct 8, 2018 4:22 PM - migles: in the past i used to carry all the stuff like the 3ds, nds lite etc.. but its useless to bring all that shit
Oct 8, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: damn
Oct 8, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: replace the shell maybe?
Oct 8, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: i will open it up and try glue, seems simple to fix, no lose parts or anything
Oct 8, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: if the glue doesn't hold, yeah, new shell
Oct 8, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: maybe a pikachu ugly one ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: or maybe i can get another ags 101, replace the shell in this one, and use the new screen into an agb
Oct 8, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: flame
Oct 8, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: see this thing, https://imgur.com/a/vU0Lc7N
Oct 8, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: i will have fun with it lol
Oct 8, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: not sure if it even works
Oct 8, 2018 4:33 PM - Flame: nice
Oct 8, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: need to scavenge my house for a 6v transformer
Oct 8, 2018 4:33 PM - migles: if it works, i will clean this thing
Oct 8, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: damn i am home sick
Oct 8, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: what do you mean home sick?
Oct 8, 2018 4:37 PM - Flame: you not home yet?
Oct 8, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: i am at home yes, but i feel home sick from my cousins home in germany ;O;
Oct 8, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: i spent 2.5 weeks there, i did visit them several times already, my brain feels weird, i feel like i belong there now and i should be there
Oct 8, 2018 4:39 PM - migles: my german family kept saying i am good with languages and they think i would learn german fast
Oct 8, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: dude, i barely know english
Oct 8, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: if it was not for the language, i would start living there and have a good life
Oct 8, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: My DS Lite got a cracked hinge  
Oct 8, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: The dreaded hinge crack.
Oct 8, 2018 5:38 PM - Veho: You can run, but you can't hide.
Oct 8, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: I need to replace the housing but I don't have the time to fiddle around with it  
Oct 8, 2018 5:44 PM - Veho: And I'm afraid I'd break it  
Oct 8, 2018 5:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ask for help? 
Oct 8, 2018 6:06 PM - Titanica: shoutouts to simpleflips
Oct 8, 2018 6:07 PM - Veho: I'll probably take it somewhere to get it fixed, just have to find the time.
Oct 8, 2018 6:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you ask someone on the forums 
Oct 8, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: Nah, shipping it to them and back would cost more than getting it repaired locally.
Oct 8, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: 
Oct 8, 2018 6:17 PM - p1ngpong: You know what shit?
Oct 8, 2018 6:17 PM - p1ngpong: Every switch owner! 
Oct 8, 2018 6:20 PM - Veho: I love p1ng's self-deprecating humor.
Oct 8, 2018 7:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does that also mean gears of war owners are also shit? 
Oct 8, 2018 7:41 PM - Flame: Sonic Angel Knight does that make sense?
Oct 8, 2018 7:41 PM - migles: i stopped believing in pings shit after he got a switch
Oct 8, 2018 7:42 PM - Flame: Sonic Angel Knight P1ng said one thing and you said something completely something else and put a  like you had a joke or something
Oct 8, 2018 7:43 PM - Flame: sometime flame burns you..... 
Oct 8, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: i really hope this dora has a porno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnpTcrtsN3U
Oct 8, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gZOHYRL.jpg
Oct 8, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: yep stole it from the comments from that pic
Oct 8, 2018 7:56 PM - migles: i remember seing this some years ago lol
Oct 8, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: I never believed in p1ngs shit
Oct 8, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: he has and always will be a troll
Oct 8, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Oct 8, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was trying to tease P1ngP0ng 
Oct 8, 2018 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Was it too hard to figure out with such a emoji? 
Oct 8, 2018 9:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MyBcyjh
Oct 9, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/2018-10-08-hurricane-michael-forecast-gulf-coast-florida Neat and I just picked up a gig where I will be outside of a hospital directing traffic around a burst steam pipe lol
Oct 9, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But 14 hours a day for 5 days will make for one insane check 
Oct 9, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My arms are kinda tired tonight though lol
Oct 9, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qwoGsyI
Oct 9, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yxqqSUE
Oct 9, 2018 12:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/w5TT9YW
Oct 9, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P41sBmP
Oct 9, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xqtzHU6.mp4 lol Veho remember this one
Oct 9, 2018 1:07 AM - Veho: Booze really goes straight to her head.
Oct 9, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 9, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/enFyEVR.mp4
Oct 9, 2018 1:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pQQmP6l
Oct 9, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CSjshMV_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 9, 2018 3:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4QU3Lzr.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 10, 2018)

Oct 9, 2018 8:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i thought it was gonna be the chick trying to break a beer bottle on her head
Oct 9, 2018 8:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: heh that's a clever use of fire snakes
Oct 9, 2018 9:14 AM - Ericthegreat: Spam incoming
Oct 9, 2018 9:14 AM - Ericthegreat: Probably
Oct 9, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: no spam 
Oct 9, 2018 12:56 PM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 9, 2018 4:25 PM - Seriel: spam is gay
Oct 9, 2018 4:56 PM - Attacker3: Wow thank you mods for deleting an entire branch of debate in the politics section
Oct 9, 2018 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spam, as in how Psionic spams this shout box with youtube videos 
Oct 9, 2018 5:36 PM - T-hug: i never click yt links from here
Oct 9, 2018 5:36 PM - T-hug: but nearly every imgur link i do lol
Oct 9, 2018 5:48 PM - Flame: same thug
Oct 9, 2018 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Oct 9, 2018 6:07 PM - Flame: SAK i heard your sister is hot! hook me up man
Oct 9, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: dude
Oct 9, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: i could use her more
Oct 9, 2018 6:20 PM - Localhorst86: how old is she?
Oct 9, 2018 6:22 PM - shaunj66: testing
Oct 9, 2018 6:26 PM - Depravo: testes
Oct 9, 2018 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Testing what? 
Oct 9, 2018 6:28 PM - shaunj66: adding shoutbox to thread sidebar
Oct 9, 2018 6:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that a good thing? 
Oct 9, 2018 6:29 PM - shaunj66: not enabled by default
Oct 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How do I enable it 
Oct 9, 2018 6:31 PM - shaunj66: you don't yet 
Oct 9, 2018 6:32 PM - Depravo: Is that to encourage the shoutbox clique to actually read some threads?
Oct 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay, i'll wait 
Oct 9, 2018 6:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shoutbox on every page so everyone can read our unnecessary conversations and random links to imgur and youtube 
Oct 9, 2018 7:13 PM - T-hug: lol its top centre homepage for me anyway
Oct 9, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: awww
Oct 9, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: i liked shoutbox as our little semi private thing
Oct 9, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: where i could say all the shit all i wanted with only 4 people reading
Oct 9, 2018 7:26 PM - migles: now shoutbox turned into the facebook era, everything is recorded and my info is sold >:C
Oct 9, 2018 7:41 PM - Seriel: i have shoutbox on top left of homepage
Oct 9, 2018 7:41 PM - Seriel: but i dont talk here often
Oct 9, 2018 7:42 PM - Seriel: i just stalk you all because i have no life
Oct 9, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: i have less life than ya
Oct 9, 2018 8:02 PM - Flame: Seriel you are a hot female right?
Oct 9, 2018 8:02 PM - Flame: i could stalk you 
Oct 9, 2018 8:04 PM - Attacker3: Hey Flame, I think I found a sockpuppet account
Oct 9, 2018 8:05 PM - Flame: is his name Attacker3?
Oct 9, 2018 8:06 PM - Flame: or Attacker1+2?
Oct 9, 2018 8:07 PM - Attacker3: No no
Oct 9, 2018 8:07 PM - Flame: does it contain the word "Attacker" in it?
Oct 9, 2018 8:10 PM - Attacker3: Nooo
Oct 9, 2018 8:10 PM - Attacker3: I sent you a PM though
Oct 9, 2018 9:04 PM - Seriel: Flame i am a female but my hotness could be debated
Oct 9, 2018 9:04 PM - Seriel: im sure my bf thinks i am hot though
Oct 9, 2018 9:29 PM - migles: seriel, all girls are hot
Oct 9, 2018 9:29 PM - Attacker3: Cute > Hot
Oct 9, 2018 9:29 PM - Attacker3: I am sorry but this is the truth, I am not an ape
Oct 9, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: why not both
Oct 9, 2018 9:30 PM - migles: cute face, hot body
Oct 9, 2018 9:30 PM - Attacker3: No this cannot be
Oct 9, 2018 9:31 PM - Attacker3: Cuteness comes from the whole body, not just the face
Oct 9, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: cute chubby babe girl
Oct 9, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: weird, there are ocasions i found a girl super cute, face and personality and the body wow
Oct 9, 2018 9:32 PM - Attacker3: Hmm. this is a conundrum
Oct 9, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: anyway
Oct 9, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am Blyatman!
Oct 9, 2018 9:32 PM - migles: cool battle royale that is not fortday or whatever is that kiddos game?
Oct 9, 2018 9:33 PM - migles: i would get pubg if it was 20 bucks or less
Oct 9, 2018 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the guards i worked with today is from Russia
Oct 9, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PubeG?
Oct 9, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: psio did he poison you yet?
Oct 9, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very nice!
Oct 9, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no ricin for me yet nyet!
Oct 9, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho is probably like "why is Psi so tarded"si
Oct 9, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A little more than 1 hour left on this post
Oct 9, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital had a cracked steam pipe
Oct 9, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So free vape for everyone
Oct 9, 2018 9:39 PM - migles: they found your butt psio?
Oct 9, 2018 9:45 PM - migles: damn, i am super tired, cya tomorrow
Oct 9, 2018 9:52 PM - Veho: O HAI EVERYONE
Oct 9, 2018 9:55 PM - Flame: Hello veho why did you come to this counselling on your addiction to post imgur links  today?
Oct 9, 2018 9:58 PM - Flame: i have 7 setups with 68 web browsers on those setups. all now set to https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/ as my homepage.
Oct 9, 2018 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://kotaku.com/anime-super-fan-spent-26-000-on-his-favorite-character-1829618220
Oct 9, 2018 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 9, 2018 10:11 PM - Veho: I can quit posting imgur links any time I want.
Oct 9, 2018 10:11 PM - Veho: I just don't want to.
Oct 9, 2018 10:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It wouldn't be fun without it 
Oct 9, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's more fun than google's "Are you feeling lucky" 
Oct 9, 2018 10:42 PM - DinohScene: I can make you feel lucky
Oct 9, 2018 11:22 PM - Veho: Can you make him get lucky?
Oct 9, 2018 11:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pAmSdZo
Oct 10, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1IgoY7EOI&feature=em-uploademail
Oct 10, 2018 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh my luck ran out years ago...
Oct 10, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UdodKQS.mp4
Oct 10, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xtktXMU.mp4 Propane and propain accessories lol
Oct 10, 2018 12:38 AM - Megadriver94: I still don't fully get the point to managing saves via homebrew. What's the advantage?
Oct 10, 2018 12:38 AM - Megadriver94: 
Oct 10, 2018 12:40 AM - Megadriver94: Also, I wonder how Fortnite Switch was able to not be linked to Nintendo Switch online?
Oct 10, 2018 12:40 AM - Megadriver94: Hmm
Oct 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the biggest thing about managing saves is being able to hack saves on your PC and then put them on your console again
Oct 10, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did this a few times for Pokemon games and also Gran Turismo and Borderlands and a few others.
Oct 10, 2018 1:07 AM - DinohScene: I hate autumn
Oct 10, 2018 1:08 AM - DinohScene: trees start spitting acorns at you
Oct 10, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh wood spitting seeds at you sounds like a good time? lol
Oct 10, 2018 1:11 AM - DinohScene: normally it is!
Oct 10, 2018 1:11 AM - DinohScene: but not when nature does it
Oct 10, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: flol
Oct 10, 2018 1:14 AM - DinohScene: ughhhh munchies
Oct 10, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: my feet hurt so bad spent over 14 hours on them plus 2 hours driving lol
Oct 10, 2018 1:20 AM - DinohScene: I drove to Austria this year again
Oct 10, 2018 1:21 AM - DinohScene: 13 hour non stop drive
Oct 10, 2018 1:22 AM - DinohScene: must admit that I start noticing me body not liking it anymore ;/
Oct 10, 2018 1:23 AM - DinohScene: can say I kinda feel your pain : D
Oct 10, 2018 1:27 AM - DinohScene: must say I like dancing on the snow in 10c weather in the middle of July whilst me mum is dying of a heatwave (38c) at home
Oct 10, 2018 1:52 AM - Jacklack3: hello
Oct 10, 2018 2:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/T3lEbMo


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 11, 2018)

Oct 10, 2018 9:08 AM - migles: lol
Oct 10, 2018 9:09 AM - migles: downloading fortnite messes with my tv
Oct 10, 2018 9:09 AM - migles: the receiver stops getting a signal lol
Oct 10, 2018 9:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: cool virus
Oct 10, 2018 9:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that would look so cool if you added LEDs to it
Oct 10, 2018 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmm looking for a case to hold my switch games as my pouch only has 10 slots for games and i have 10 games
Oct 10, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: looking for one that is maybe about the size of a switch game cover,or at least about the same thickness and holds as many games as possible, all the ones i find on aliexpress are thicker and maybe wont fit well in my pouch
Oct 10, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: any tips?
Oct 10, 2018 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALLOYSEED-Game-Memory-Card-Storage-Carry-Case-16-Slots-Waterproof-Game-Card-Storage-Box-Carry-Case/32837616995.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.140.48d533f41Lysmd&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_204_318_319_10059_10884_10887_10696_100031_320_10084_10083_10103_452_10618_10307_532,searchweb201603_60,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=dfde3e3c-f020-4073-8712-d43c8a
Oct 10, 2018 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: this one might be good
Oct 10, 2018 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah nvm i thought it was 8+8 its 4+4+4+4
Oct 10, 2018 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: way too thick
Oct 10, 2018 12:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: So it looks like R43ds.org decided to send in a spambot for their site
Oct 10, 2018 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: "ONLENY Portable Direction Manipulate Wheels Game Console For Nintendo Switch Joy-con" oh china, you so funny
Oct 10, 2018 12:16 PM - Localhorst86: but will it blend?
Oct 10, 2018 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Oct 10, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: dude, i have free netflix
Oct 10, 2018 2:28 PM - migles: free month trial forever
Oct 10, 2018 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: how
Oct 10, 2018 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: hook me up
Oct 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: use fake email to create new account
Oct 10, 2018 2:35 PM - migles: there are billion of throw away email websties so you dont need to create an email account in a real place like outlook or gmail
Oct 10, 2018 2:36 PM - migles: use used visa prepaid cards to pass the credit card wall
Oct 10, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: or you know, get a sucker friend to pay for it, make him share his account
Oct 10, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: with the totally free method you just need to create an account eveyr month lol, takes 5 minutes
Oct 10, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: shit i have a prepaid visa with $5 on it that expires soon that i could use to sign up to some trials
Oct 10, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: but
Oct 10, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: where do you find used prepaid visas?
Oct 10, 2018 3:56 PM - lcie nimbus: Alright. Point me at the guys who said Android couldn't play any serious games. I've got a thing or two to show them.
Oct 10, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: jdbye, its the ones i used to pay for shit lol, its my method of paying for stuff online so i have several around that are either empty or with some leftover cash
Oct 10, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: if you want i can give ya one empty for 5 bucks ;O;
Oct 10, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: sadly that would get me in trouble or some shit like money laundering...
Oct 10, 2018 4:31 PM - migles: you might use the card to pay for crazy ileggal shit and get me in trouble, thats why i didn't made a business out of this thing
Oct 10, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: or i would sell prepaid visa cards lol
Oct 10, 2018 6:02 PM - Attacker3: Who the HECK do I talk to about my warning levels from a retired staff?
Oct 10, 2018 6:08 PM - Voxel: afaik the common rule of thumb is, if they're about 6+ months old and you haven't been in the bad books lately, talking to any mod will pretty much do.
Oct 10, 2018 6:10 PM - Flame: Netflix is full of trash
Oct 10, 2018 6:10 PM - Flame: westworld... no
Oct 10, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: Game of thrones.... no
Oct 10, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: burn notice... no
Oct 10, 2018 6:16 PM - Depravo: Harry Enfield and Chums... yes
Oct 10, 2018 6:23 PM - lcie nimbus: ....who still uses netflix? Every person i know just pirates whatever shit they want to watch.
Oct 10, 2018 6:33 PM - Attacker3: Lots of people, like literally tens of million
Oct 10, 2018 6:34 PM - Attacker3: More people use netflix than youtube if we're looking at bandwidth usage
Oct 10, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: I stopped pirtating and started Netflix.
Oct 10, 2018 6:58 PM - Depravo: I think it's called 'growing up'.
Oct 10, 2018 7:00 PM - Ericthegreat: weird
Oct 10, 2018 7:00 PM - Ericthegreat: why
Oct 10, 2018 7:00 PM - Ericthegreat: do you do both at least?
Oct 10, 2018 7:07 PM - Attacker3: Wow Depravo, that's a little disrespectful
Oct 10, 2018 7:07 PM - Attacker3: The thing with Netflix is that it has almost no older movies that I like
Oct 10, 2018 7:08 PM - Attacker3: Try finding a western from the 60s on netflix is impossible
Oct 10, 2018 7:09 PM - Attacker3: And stuff like anime is almost necessary to pirate, considering crunchyroll's scummy behaviour relating to funding japanese studios
Oct 10, 2018 7:10 PM - Attacker3: And their lack of selection. They said they would fund new projects from new japanese animation studios but they end up just funding western stuff
Oct 10, 2018 7:11 PM - Attacker3: Western as in West, not Cowboys
Oct 10, 2018 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: im pretty sure crunchy roll originally stole subs from sub groups (but i think they stopped that since they made big $$$)
Oct 10, 2018 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: they funded a couple animes
Oct 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Ericthegreat: netflix i mean
Oct 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Attacker3: Trash ones like The Reflection.
Oct 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Attacker3: Crunchy Roll started off as a pirate streaming site, you know
Oct 10, 2018 7:12 PM - Ericthegreat: and father of light, which was a final fantasy k(?) drama
Oct 10, 2018 7:13 PM - Attacker3: K-Drama, when people wanted Japanese animation. Truly the best company
Oct 10, 2018 7:13 PM - Attacker3: I'm just blessed to be in the best god damn private tracker for anime
Oct 10, 2018 7:36 PM - migles: netflix is a joke btw
Oct 10, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: i tought it was amazing, but after trying it, its a very bad service
Oct 10, 2018 7:37 PM - migles: too much region locked bullshit going on
Oct 10, 2018 7:37 PM - Attacker3: How the heck do I end an ordered list
Oct 10, 2018 7:37 PM - Attacker3: Yeah I agree, here in Canada we get all these subtitled shows from europe and they're mostly garbage
Oct 10, 2018 7:38 PM - Attacker3: They give no warning either
Oct 10, 2018 7:38 PM - Attacker3: So you click on a show and all of a sudden you're bombarded with Swedish
Oct 10, 2018 7:39 PM - Attacker3: I ended the ordered list
Oct 10, 2018 7:39 PM - Attacker3: Wowie and I closed out of the tab, that's half an hour of work gone
Oct 10, 2018 7:40 PM - Attacker3: Why does the general tutorials not save drafts? >:C
Oct 10, 2018 7:40 PM - Attacker3: Very angery
Oct 10, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: hey tom?
Oct 10, 2018 8:02 PM - VinsCool: I'm annoyed about how there's almost no job where I live.
Oct 10, 2018 8:02 PM - VinsCool: Moneeeeeey
Oct 10, 2018 8:02 PM - VinsCool: Where art thou?
Oct 10, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: fuck netflix
Oct 10, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: i feel and look like a frustrated 14 year old lol
Oct 10, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: at least in the internet
Oct 10, 2018 8:25 PM - Attacker3: VinsCool if you want money go mow some lawns, I'm serious
Oct 10, 2018 8:25 PM - Attacker3: Start a dog walking business
Oct 10, 2018 8:27 PM - Attacker3: I would've had a section in my tutorial about getting a job when times are tough
Oct 10, 2018 8:27 PM - Attacker3: But no tutorial
Oct 10, 2018 8:27 PM - Attacker3: Because no draft, I refuse to try again!
Oct 10, 2018 9:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6eUluFE.gifv
Oct 10, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/H6JmeHw
Oct 10, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Npqygd0
Oct 10, 2018 10:08 PM - VinsCool: Oh I do services for some spare money. But a stable income is nice too.
Oct 10, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Services? Hehehe
Oct 10, 2018 10:53 PM - VinsCool: Nothing sexual lol
Oct 10, 2018 11:09 PM - Veho: Too bad.
Oct 10, 2018 11:09 PM - Veho: Sexual services pay better.
Oct 11, 2018 12:08 AM - VinsCool: I know but I have a certain dignity I want to keep
Oct 11, 2018 12:08 AM - VinsCool: I ain't a slut lol
Oct 11, 2018 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VOLUOIwbP4
Oct 11, 2018 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is nuts
Oct 11, 2018 12:35 AM - Veho: battery life: 10 minutes.
Oct 11, 2018 12:58 AM - DinohScene: hey vinny, I could hire some services of you 
Oct 11, 2018 1:18 AM - Veho: I'm 37 years old. Midlife crisis time, baby.
Oct 11, 2018 1:30 AM - Joe88: https://www.vg247.com/2018/10/09/call-of-duty-black-ops-4-day-one-patch-size-physical/
Oct 11, 2018 1:35 AM - Megadriver94:  heh
Oct 11, 2018 1:36 AM - Megadriver94: Fortnite for Linux Mint and Ubuntu WHEN?
Oct 11, 2018 1:36 AM - Megadriver94: Welp
Oct 11, 2018 1:37 AM - Don Jon: RAJNX>REINX
Oct 11, 2018 1:46 AM - Megadriver94: Atmosphere>REINX>XXS
Oct 11, 2018 1:48 AM - Megadriver94: *XS
Oct 11, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2EgxR54hG0
Oct 11, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3jQpbfjHjE
Oct 11, 2018 3:27 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6hi4t4Q
Oct 11, 2018 3:41 AM - Veho: It's all fun and games until a wayward hiker jumps out of the forest.
Oct 11, 2018 3:42 AM - Veho: I didn't think I would ever utter the phrase "percussive intercourse" but that's exactly what would happen.
Oct 11, 2018 3:42 AM - Veho: Bang so hard you leave one of your testicles embedded in the other person.
Oct 11, 2018 3:42 AM - Veho: "And that, kids, is how I met your mother."
Oct 11, 2018 3:43 AM - Veho: (Still a better love story than Twilight.)
Oct 11, 2018 3:52 AM - Creatable: What have I just walked into...
Oct 11, 2018 3:54 AM - Veho: You're in the jungle, baby.


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 12, 2018)

Oct 11, 2018 7:19 AM - VinsCool: Welcome home, dear
Oct 11, 2018 7:49 AM - Localhorst86: *deer
Oct 11, 2018 9:56 AM - VinsCool: *dare
Oct 11, 2018 10:13 AM - wurstpistole: dork
Oct 11, 2018 10:13 AM - wurstpistole: there is a shoutbox here=
Oct 11, 2018 10:14 AM - wurstpistole: literally the first time I see this
Oct 11, 2018 10:23 AM - VinsCool: Enjoy I guess
Oct 11, 2018 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/znzHGZ4
Oct 11, 2018 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MiAirhv
Oct 11, 2018 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.insideedition.com/florida-man-tied-gun-balloon-make-his-suicide-look-murder-police-45022
Oct 11, 2018 1:07 PM - Localhorst86: florida man strikes again
Oct 11, 2018 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: that seems like a painful way to kill yourself
Oct 11, 2018 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean you can't really aim the thing properly, what if you shoot yourself in the foot or something?
Oct 11, 2018 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: or you miss the vital organs and have to wait to bleed out
Oct 11, 2018 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's why most people who kill themselves with a gun shoot themselves in the hea
Oct 11, 2018 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: head
Oct 11, 2018 2:57 PM - Localhorst86: of course you can aim the thing properly.
Oct 11, 2018 2:58 PM - Localhorst86: take the gun, strap the balloon to it. Don't let go yet. Hold the gun to your temple (or whereever), pull the trigger. I am fairly certain you'll instantly let the gun go, the attached balloon will make it magically float away
Oct 11, 2018 2:59 PM - Localhorst86: in his case, he - for some reason - chose his chest
Oct 11, 2018 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, shitbox deadbox
Oct 11, 2018 7:47 PM - dimmidice: Elementary had something like the balloon gun thing. Tied a rope to a heavy weight, hang weight over bridge ledge. Tie gun to rope. Shoot, let go of gun cause dead. Gun goes over edge
Oct 11, 2018 7:48 PM - dimmidice: I wonder how the balloon guy hid the shell casings though, guess he put something over the gun to catch them
Oct 11, 2018 8:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 11, 2018 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bit my tongue 
Oct 11, 2018 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/U0vUTuj.jpg
Oct 11, 2018 11:44 PM - midstor: https://discord.gg/7Mu8gb6
Oct 11, 2018 11:44 PM - midstor: heh
Oct 11, 2018 11:44 PM - midstor: Jake Paul is my favorite youtuber btw
Oct 11, 2018 11:54 PM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 11, 2018 11:54 PM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 11, 2018 11:55 PM - Coto: So, I lost two of my a-data micro sd 32GB cards, both corrupted upon certain write cycles (which wasn't that much since one of them was used as extended storage for my phone)
Oct 11, 2018 11:56 PM - Coto: these were original as I ran H2testw and they were ok
Oct 11, 2018 11:57 PM - Coto: but these could barely stand 6 months. No more a-data for me.
Oct 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oooowwww only 4 more days in a row then I can get a day off lol (wouldn't be so bad if they where not like 14 hour days each) lol
Oct 12, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But at least they are supervisor role and pays like nice 
Oct 12, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/10/11/2038243/moons-can-have-their-own-moons-and-they-could-be-called-moonmoons Mooning on a moonmoon  soon?
Oct 12, 2018 12:38 AM - Veho: How soon would a moon moon if a moon could monsoon?
Oct 12, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 12, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhyj8MtotaE
Oct 12, 2018 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFH0J29QMKc
Oct 12, 2018 1:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fmIbhGo


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 13, 2018)

Oct 12, 2018 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Powerful! lol
Oct 12, 2018 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think a seizure will help your neck pain but i might be wrong
Oct 12, 2018 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Coto: don't buy transcend either, my transcend card broke within 6 months and i didn't even use it much
Oct 12, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: i bought a micro sd card from transcend in a local china store lol
Oct 12, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: it is fine
Oct 12, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: bought it 2+ years ago, used it for my flashcarts
Oct 12, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe its fine but i have never had that problem with good brands, they are obviously higher quality and the price difference is small
Oct 12, 2018 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: its just not worth it
Oct 12, 2018 11:58 PM - Megadriver94: I miss Lucasarts still[
Oct 13, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNCrUUarPJc
Oct 13, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lP5wDdq.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 14, 2018)

Oct 13, 2018 4:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LQvr7KC.mp4
Oct 13, 2018 5:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No staff on right now o_o
Oct 13, 2018 7:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Time for nudes
Oct 13, 2018 8:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: ( . )( . )
Oct 13, 2018 8:52 AM - VinsCool: ( o Y o )
Oct 13, 2018 8:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: that steak is too big for that bbq
Oct 13, 2018 8:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i want it though
Oct 13, 2018 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: where do you buy bbqs this small?
Oct 13, 2018 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: clearly it's a thing since the guy has multiple of them
Oct 13, 2018 10:26 AM - DinohScene: *suspends everyone in the shitbox*
Oct 13, 2018 10:26 AM - DinohScene: Finally! I can post this 8==D
Oct 13, 2018 10:33 AM - T-hug: Thomas Hugh: Starlink_Battle_For_Atlas_NSW-VENOM
Oct 13, 2018 10:33 AM - T-hug: dlc unlocker and 5gb day 1 patch released
Oct 13, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: neat
Oct 13, 2018 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: is the game good though?
Oct 13, 2018 11:06 AM - T-hug: dont think reviews are out yet
Oct 13, 2018 11:13 AM - Pachee: wow nice, now we have a side tab taking space with a video taking cpu
Oct 13, 2018 11:13 AM - Pachee: *opens ublock* begone
Oct 13, 2018 11:33 AM - LittleFlame: you can turn those both off in your preferences tab, but if your pc is seriously that slow that a video would slow it down so much, you should probably get a new system as yours is still running DOS or some crap
Oct 13, 2018 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: wheres the video? not seeing it
Oct 13, 2018 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have an i7 3630qm and videos still slow down my browser
Oct 13, 2018 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: granted fucking everything slows down my browser
Oct 13, 2018 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: even loading a page makes scrolling stuttery while it loads
Oct 13, 2018 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: and scrolling is already stuttery normally
Oct 13, 2018 11:53 AM - LittleFlame: what're you using I.E?
Oct 13, 2018 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: netscape 4.0
Oct 13, 2018 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Oct 13, 2018 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah i use FF
Oct 13, 2018 1:05 PM - Pachee: why would i want a video that i am not watching increasing cpu usage on every gbatemp tab i have open? Why would i want to waste resources? Do you realize i could be playing a game with the browser open right now?
Oct 13, 2018 1:06 PM - Pachee: I hate that hurddur get a new pc default reply we usualy get
Oct 13, 2018 1:09 PM - Pachee: I am more interested in getting rid of this whole sidebar but it can't be done in options from what i see, and element blocking will leave the content unaligned.
Oct 13, 2018 1:18 PM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 13, 2018 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can disable the sidebar in preferences
Oct 13, 2018 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the last option in GBAtemp Options.
Oct 13, 2018 1:22 PM - Veho: IT'S THE FINAL OPTION, TA DA DA DAAA, TA DA DA DA DAAAA
Oct 13, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: disabled the side bar the video still showing
Oct 13, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: i would as well prefer the video to don't play at least automatically
Oct 13, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: kudos to make it muted at least
Oct 13, 2018 1:33 PM - Pachee: It disables only in thread view, still shows up in forum view
Oct 13, 2018 3:06 PM - Megadriver94: I wonder why mighty number 9 failed overall?
Oct 13, 2018 3:08 PM - Megadriver94: Was it Inafune's fault due to human losing his touch?
Oct 13, 2018 3:09 PM - Megadriver94: Or was it executive meddling?
Oct 13, 2018 3:09 PM - Megadriver94: Hmm...
Oct 13, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We may never know
Oct 13, 2018 4:12 PM - Megadriver94: Some people state that Mighty Number 9 failed because of Inafune, due to himlosing his touch as a designer and programmer.
Oct 13, 2018 4:13 PM - Megadriver94: There's even those who say he is going down the way of a con-man of sorts
Oct 13, 2018 4:21 PM - cearp: migles
Oct 13, 2018 4:22 PM - cearp: eh if you are there, ever played saga?/ff legend?
Oct 13, 2018 4:23 PM - cearp: it looks cool
Oct 13, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: cearp
Oct 13, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: for which plataform?
Oct 13, 2018 6:38 PM - Chary: inafune also had recore fail on him fwiw
Oct 13, 2018 6:38 PM - Chary: so that sparked more "hes lost his touch" discussions
Oct 13, 2018 7:43 PM - TheZander: are there new plugins or modules that appeared recently?
Oct 13, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to play recore just no time 
Oct 13, 2018 11:02 PM - Pickle_Rick: The staff sniffs butt flakes.
Oct 13, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but only the finest ones imported from the best farm raised butts
Oct 13, 2018 11:26 PM - Coto: you dont lose your healing touch, you just dwell too much on it. it "comes" when you are doing your best
Oct 13, 2018 11:27 PM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 13, 2018 11:27 PM - Coto: (trauma center context)
Oct 13, 2018 11:42 PM - Coto: also electrical driven aminoacids is a thing. electro-magnetic field to lead them
Oct 13, 2018 11:43 PM - Coto: but the method is missing . Well that method is very similar to turn the mind into different states
Oct 14, 2018 12:29 AM - Chary: I need to play trauma center
Oct 14, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the Wii those are pretty great
Oct 14, 2018 1:15 AM - Quantumcat: testing
Oct 14, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S77vQAx
Oct 14, 2018 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Testing Inconclusive 
Oct 14, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X8sj7Jn
Oct 14, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lP5wDdq.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 15, 2018)

Oct 14, 2018 6:14 AM - kenenthk: I wish chromecast would work with sling tv
Oct 14, 2018 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: sling are still in business?
Oct 14, 2018 6:03 PM - Flame: when you fart may the force be with you!
Oct 14, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6nLeaFM
Oct 14, 2018 10:03 PM - Flame: its late. i need to go bed. its monday tomorrow....
Oct 14, 2018 10:03 PM - Flame: feck
Oct 14, 2018 10:47 PM - Chary: Lol mondays
Oct 14, 2018 10:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uhTIlph
Oct 15, 2018 12:31 AM - Veho: I gots a fidget cube.
Oct 15, 2018 1:12 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8zxzVvi
Oct 15, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6J-nV8zOHc
Oct 15, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh28YtsLVcg&feature=em-uploademail
Oct 15, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEdSYK3njXA
Oct 15, 2018 3:59 AM - Pickle_Rick: Mob bum juice


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 16, 2018)

Oct 15, 2018 10:40 AM - DinohScene: Deadbox
Oct 15, 2018 11:19 AM - VinsCool: Like me internally.
Oct 15, 2018 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho real one or a chinese clone?
Oct 15, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: holy shit intel are finally doing soldered TIMs again
Oct 15, 2018 3:46 PM - Veho: I think it's the real one.
Oct 15, 2018 11:59 PM - machinoman: what means shoutbox
Oct 16, 2018 12:01 AM - machinoman: how long has this been here?
Oct 16, 2018 12:01 AM - machinoman: I WANT ANSWERS
Oct 16, 2018 12:02 AM - Devin: You want the truth?
Oct 16, 2018 12:02 AM - Devin: You can't handle the truth.
Oct 16, 2018 12:03 AM - ry755: It's been around for a while
Oct 16, 2018 12:05 AM - Xzi: oh man, a real life chat box
Oct 16, 2018 12:05 AM - Xzi: it's like being back on AoL
Oct 16, 2018 12:05 AM - Xzi: anyone wanna share ICQ numbers?
Oct 16, 2018 12:05 AM - Xzi: xD
Oct 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Oct 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Age?
Oct 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sex?
Oct 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Location?
Oct 16, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 16, 2018 12:36 AM - DinohScene: 15/m/your bed?
Oct 16, 2018 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You would be perfect on chat roulette with that response 
Oct 16, 2018 12:51 AM - Veho: 37/yes please/wherever suits you. I'm not picky.
Oct 16, 2018 1:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Aren't you married already? 
Oct 16, 2018 1:48 AM - Veho: Does that mean I can't have sex any more?
Oct 16, 2018 1:49 AM - Fusion Luigi: nope
Oct 16, 2018 1:56 AM - ry755: lol
Oct 16, 2018 1:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Have sex with your wife 
Oct 16, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh la la lol
Oct 16, 2018 2:39 AM - Chary: Lol at people forgetting shout box exists
Oct 16, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Noobs  lol
Oct 16, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/10/15/2024241/997-percent-of-unique-fcc-comments-favored-net-neutrality-independent-analysis-finds
Oct 16, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah pretty much would have to be a brain dead moron to oppose it...
Oct 16, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1XmGLcf
Oct 16, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r3XkxnA
Oct 16, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2jLLj3Z
Oct 16, 2018 3:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, drink some coffee


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 17, 2018)

Oct 16, 2018 4:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tlpOp8j
Oct 16, 2018 7:34 AM - brickmii82: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4
Oct 16, 2018 7:35 AM - brickmii82: Let it all out ...
Oct 16, 2018 8:16 AM - Veho: Fart, fart, let it all out...
Oct 16, 2018 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: cute snek
Oct 16, 2018 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic Angel Knight: Have sex with your wife 
Oct 16, 2018 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: haha, good one
Oct 16, 2018 12:21 PM - DinohScene: who's wife?
Oct 16, 2018 12:40 PM - Flame: YOU'RE MY WIFE NOW!
Oct 16, 2018 12:42 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHdcP-WxSRE
Oct 16, 2018 1:05 PM - DinohScene: oh, I like that!
Oct 16, 2018 4:06 PM - Dodain47: That´s creeping me out! lol
Oct 16, 2018 9:05 PM - doomtrigger: Hey this layout is stupid
Oct 16, 2018 9:38 PM - Veho: https://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com/2017/11/league-of-gentlemen-1.jpg
Oct 16, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfupO4ZzPs
Oct 16, 2018 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0ouIugF
Oct 16, 2018 10:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uDdWSrk
Oct 16, 2018 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S205zdK
Oct 16, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: https://old.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/9onrvs/war_20/
Oct 16, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mSiyalo
Oct 16, 2018 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think some kid did that with a glock or something lol
Oct 16, 2018 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SIKLKXc I need this... I would like only have to put toilet paper in like every 2 years lol
Oct 16, 2018 10:21 PM - Veho: You'd need a better holder, though.
Oct 16, 2018 10:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eTPlXAq.jpg
Oct 16, 2018 10:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G3iWuCa.mp4
Oct 16, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sCw3kvSjj0 
Oct 16, 2018 10:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WrbH67V.mp4
Oct 16, 2018 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol grandma !!!
Oct 17, 2018 12:05 AM - Coto: 0xc070c0d3
Oct 17, 2018 12:08 AM - Coto: (0xffffffff&~0x3f8f3f2c)
Oct 17, 2018 12:08 AM - Coto: @[email protected]
Oct 17, 2018 1:23 AM - the_randomizer: YouTube got hit by a DDOS attack or something, huh
Oct 17, 2018 1:23 AM - the_randomizer: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1173622
Oct 17, 2018 1:23 AM - the_randomizer: First time I'vehttps://downdetector.com/status/youtube
Oct 17, 2018 1:23 AM - the_randomizer: First time I've seen this
Oct 17, 2018 1:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet psi wants to be a foxy grandpa 
Oct 17, 2018 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I already am 
Oct 17, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: not going to lie though my feet hurt a little got like over 60 hours in the last five days
Oct 17, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: mega over time lol like 23 bucks and hour on OT so that's nice and I don't have to see my wife lol
Oct 17, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: check should clock in North of 2K  got over 70 hours last week lol
Oct 17, 2018 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H5FWBIe
Oct 17, 2018 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GvKP9d6
Oct 17, 2018 2:21 AM - Coto: ;o;
Oct 17, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XW50mDC.jpg
Oct 17, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/d6EeF70
Oct 17, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CpCU2utZyk
Oct 17, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB0pNPZov2Q
Oct 17, 2018 3:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xLityrt.mp4
Oct 17, 2018 3:34 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3iHV0NvLPI ok this 3dfx card is astounding
Oct 17, 2018 3:38 AM - Coto: still a bad joke but


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 18, 2018)

Oct 17, 2018 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really wish 3DFX had not gone belly up... I feel like things took a step back for a few years until at least DX9 after Glide took a dive.
Oct 17, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkXc8y9oKVA
Oct 17, 2018 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hkynC7Qqks&feature=em-uploademail
Oct 17, 2018 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SGqgM4TVC-8?t=22
Oct 17, 2018 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-moDLB9KdnE
Oct 17, 2018 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally got a day off maybe 2 days if I am lucky lol
Oct 17, 2018 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/9ou7oj/welcome_to_my_worst_nightmare/
Oct 17, 2018 12:07 PM - Titanica: Conglaturatons on your day off.
Oct 17, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4k8ARTn.gifv
Oct 17, 2018 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Titanica, probably worked like 130 hours the past two weeks 
Oct 17, 2018 12:11 PM - Titanica: Whoa, holy shit.
Oct 17, 2018 12:11 PM - Titanica: That's good. Rest is needed after hard work.
Oct 17, 2018 12:11 PM - Titanica: And damn...that is some serious karma.
Oct 17, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E4jpZXY
Oct 17, 2018 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KszXwnB
Oct 17, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They post the new schedule tonight or tomorrow kind of hope I get another day off 2-3 would be nice.
Oct 17, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions Gotta get me some of these tonight lol
Oct 17, 2018 12:48 PM - Titanica: lol
Oct 17, 2018 1:32 PM - T-hug: ugh is that a leech up the guys nose
Oct 17, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so lol
Oct 17, 2018 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah its just a really big piece of snot mixed with nosebleed
Oct 17, 2018 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: trust me i have blown chunks of snot that looked like leeches before
Oct 17, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.canistream.it/
Oct 18, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/chinese-phone-company-boasts-their-new-phone-is-better-1829816064/amp
Oct 18, 2018 12:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2eCw2zg.jpg
Oct 18, 2018 12:42 AM - Veho: PR, there's a thread about that on the front page, complete with a million fanboys in denial.
Oct 18, 2018 12:42 AM - Veho: I wonder if p1ng has chimed in yet.
Oct 18, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 18, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's simple economics a 1000 dollar machine should be better than a 300 dollar one lol
Oct 18, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but software makes a game system not hardware
Oct 18, 2018 1:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QOcGPwD
Oct 18, 2018 1:47 AM - The Pi: Moo
Oct 18, 2018 2:02 AM - Veho: Hey The Pi!
Oct 18, 2018 2:02 AM - Veho: 
Oct 18, 2018 2:02 AM - Veho: I got your PM but didn't have the time to reply to it properly.
Oct 18, 2018 2:04 AM - The Pi: ah right I figured you didn't know who I was or something haha
Oct 18, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Alt + F4 for access to gbatemp porn portal!
Oct 18, 2018 2:07 AM - The Pi: wasn't there a porn.gbatemp.net? and it said you wish
Oct 18, 2018 2:07 AM - The Pi: or maybe its slash
Oct 18, 2018 2:07 AM - The Pi: no
Oct 18, 2018 2:08 AM - The Pi: definitely used to be that maybe its just not there anymore idk
Oct 18, 2018 2:22 AM - Veho: It's not there anymore.
Oct 18, 2018 2:22 AM - The Pi: that was definitely a thing though? I'm not mad?
Oct 18, 2018 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 18, 2018 2:30 AM - The Pi: alanjohn is a mod! the fuck
Oct 18, 2018 2:31 AM - The Pi: he was like near banned constantly before haha
Oct 18, 2018 2:45 AM - Veho: He still is  
Oct 18, 2018 2:53 AM - The Pi:


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 19, 2018)

Oct 18, 2018 4:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/THzZmvV
Oct 18, 2018 4:51 AM - VinsCool: Banned members have taken control
Oct 18, 2018 4:53 AM - Chary: lol
Oct 18, 2018 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ban zem all!
Oct 18, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m2DDThZtiY
Oct 18, 2018 6:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh gosh, what to be for halloween o_o
Oct 18, 2018 7:25 AM - Localhorst86: slutty <insert something here>
Oct 18, 2018 7:26 AM - Localhorst86: slutty bowsette, for example
Oct 18, 2018 7:28 AM - Localhorst86: slutty tempy
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 AM - Veho: That's redundant.
Oct 18, 2018 8:21 AM - The Pi: You're redundant
Oct 18, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: Maybe. There are so many people nailing Tom's mom, I can't help but feel like one more is pretty rendundant.
Oct 18, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: But a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.
Oct 18, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: And man's gotta do Tom's mom.
Oct 18, 2018 10:21 AM - The Pi: Interesting
Oct 18, 2018 11:27 AM - DinohScene: The Pi?
Oct 18, 2018 11:27 AM - DinohScene: now that's a name I haven't seen in a long time
Oct 18, 2018 11:39 AM - T-hug: 
Oct 18, 2018 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ughhh I woke up again 
Oct 18, 2018 12:16 PM - The Pi: I'm remembered! 
Oct 18, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KlSuGNt8e4
Oct 18, 2018 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY25dPKJlX8
Oct 18, 2018 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pi: there was also pie.gbatemp.net/gbatemp-pie.jpg
Oct 18, 2018 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TpGtrhpDuI Such a great sound card (I have one)
Oct 18, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah I think the fatal1ty branded stuff generally was pretty good. Friend had a fatal1ty branded headset, sounded good and had some of the best noise isolation I've seen in a headset
Oct 18, 2018 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also anything X-Fi is good
Oct 18, 2018 6:18 PM - CatmanFan: anyone have hindi bowsette memes?
Oct 18, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 18, 2018 6:27 PM - CatmanFan: i need some good old cringe to look at
Oct 18, 2018 7:15 PM - Duo8: ~
Oct 18, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: Here, try this: https://gbatemp.net/forums/world-news-current-events-politics.290/
Oct 18, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: It's cringe as fuck.
Oct 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, the political section of a gaming forum mostly populated with prepubescent kids
Oct 18, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 section
Oct 18, 2018 7:22 PM - Arras: it's basically a containment zone
Oct 18, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 18, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we not just "Ban zem all!"
Oct 18, 2018 7:32 PM - VinsCool: 30 years old prepubescent kids, right
Oct 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: Mentally prepubescent.
Oct 18, 2018 7:38 PM - Depravo: I understand that it's better to have a place for people to makes these threads but can't that place be on another site?
Oct 18, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 18, 2018 7:52 PM - The Pi: shadow ban
Oct 18, 2018 7:52 PM - The Pi: do the rest of the internet a favour
Oct 18, 2018 7:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/a218g3C.mp4
Oct 18, 2018 7:54 PM - Depravo: Horse skidding?
Oct 18, 2018 7:56 PM - The Pi: second best kind
Oct 18, 2018 7:57 PM - Duo8: is it normal to not care about politics
Oct 18, 2018 7:59 PM - T-hug: depends how old you are
Oct 18, 2018 8:01 PM - Duo8: what if you're 15
Oct 18, 2018 8:01 PM - Depravo: It doesn't matter when you're kid because your parents govern you and you can't change that.
Oct 18, 2018 8:02 PM - The Pi: You're forgetting the kids control the WiFi
Oct 18, 2018 8:02 PM - The Pi: which means they control everything in the house
Oct 18, 2018 8:03 PM - Duo8: 15 isn't that young
Oct 18, 2018 8:03 PM - Duo8: my friend started complaing about the govt and shit when he was 14
Oct 18, 2018 8:03 PM - CatmanFan: just ate a delicious burrito and i am a library master
Oct 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Duo8: though maybe he got that from someone else
Oct 18, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: Also, it doesn't matter because you can't vote.
Oct 18, 2018 8:05 PM - The Pi: everyone's different and for the most part caring or not caring doesn't change much in the end
Oct 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Duo8: ok what if you're 20
Oct 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Duo8: i still don't care
Oct 18, 2018 8:06 PM - Depravo: I didn't care until I was in my late thirties.
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 PM - T-hug: do you pay taxes
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: They were just boring old farts in suits on the TV.
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Duo8: no
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am over 40 and I still could care less lol
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Duo8: unless when buying something obv
Oct 18, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: not care less even lol
Oct 18, 2018 8:08 PM - Duo8: wow there are people in their 40s on a forum for teens
Oct 18, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way political stuff is hilarious to me, at least until immortality is achieved then it might make some sort of difference
Oct 18, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Duo8 video games are timeless, now if only I was 
Oct 18, 2018 8:09 PM - Depravo: I thought it was a forum for video games?
Oct 18, 2018 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides it's nice to have someone around who remembers the launch of every system and major event 
Oct 18, 2018 8:10 PM - Duo8: i'm kinda glad people in my country aren't so crazy about politics like americans
Oct 18, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most American's don't care about politics either... It's the retarded loud mouths who make us look like raving lunatics
Oct 18, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fepSjB-5vLw
Oct 18, 2018 8:13 PM - Duo8: test
Oct 18, 2018 8:13 PM - Duo8: huh it works
Oct 18, 2018 8:14 PM - The Pi: American stuff is just focused on more since it tends to have knock on effects to the rest of the world
Oct 18, 2018 8:14 PM - The Pi: I'm sure wherever you are has the nutters too
Oct 18, 2018 8:15 PM - Duo8: what kind of nutters though
Oct 18, 2018 8:15 PM - Duo8: probably not the supporter kind
Oct 18, 2018 8:16 PM - Duo8: funnily one of the more active place for political shitflinging here is a tech forum
Oct 18, 2018 8:20 PM - Duo8: holy fuck a newborn baby fell from an apartment
Oct 18, 2018 8:29 PM - Depravo: *searches for video*
Oct 18, 2018 8:39 PM - Duo8: it's from my city
Oct 18, 2018 8:40 PM - Duo8: apparently just born and was thrown outside
Oct 18, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shot right out the vag? lol
Oct 18, 2018 8:46 PM - Duo8: lol who would give birth facing a window
Oct 18, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 18, 2018 8:57 PM - Duo8: hmm there's pic of the baby
Oct 18, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: You mean before, right?
Oct 18, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: An action shot of him flying out the window
Oct 18, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh_gOK6xDNA I found exclusive video....
Oct 18, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sqeRCZ6_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 18, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: there are days where I would consider wrestling that just for fun lol
Oct 19, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Looking up more information about that
Oct 19, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4685830/amp/Woman-gets-probation-throwing-newborn-window.html
Oct 19, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Why
Oct 19, 2018 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Would she just get probation?
Oct 19, 2018 3:13 AM - Ericthegreat: She threw a baby out of a window, how is that not murder?


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 20, 2018)

Oct 19, 2018 6:52 AM - Localhorst86: because it was manslaughter
Oct 19, 2018 6:58 AM - Localhorst86: it lacks the malice required for murder, she did not do it "for fun" or other malicous reasons. It was an attempt to "protect" herself from other consequences.
Oct 19, 2018 7:05 AM - Localhorst86: and for that, she accepted the death of someone else. She didn't have any lower motives, though, making it manslaughter instead.
Oct 19, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: manslaughter somehow sounds worse than murder
Oct 19, 2018 12:01 PM - Veho: Yeah, much more gruesome.
Oct 19, 2018 12:13 PM - Duo8: i think the case over is still being investigated
Oct 19, 2018 12:14 PM - Duo8: since it's a newborn she'll either get 3-6 years or 12+, depends
Oct 19, 2018 12:18 PM - Depravo: Not really manslaughter. More like babyplummet.
Oct 19, 2018 12:23 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-516#post-8342585
Oct 19, 2018 12:32 PM - Duo8: hah i have that exact screwdriver kit
Oct 19, 2018 12:32 PM - Duo8: but the case is yellow
Oct 19, 2018 12:32 PM - Duo8: not the best thing but it works
Oct 19, 2018 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have an ifixit pro tech toolkit instead
Oct 19, 2018 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: lifetime warranty on all the tools
Oct 19, 2018 12:46 PM - Duo8: oh wow lots of info surfaced about that incident
Oct 19, 2018 4:03 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/sSc-4XaGM3g
Oct 19, 2018 5:33 PM - Veho: Clearly, it was a sign.
Oct 19, 2018 5:37 PM - Veho: "Oh you know John, he wouldn't notice a hint if it hit him in the head."
Oct 19, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw the sign, and it opened up my eyes
Oct 19, 2018 8:39 PM - blawar: are shoutboxes still a thing?
Oct 19, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: Yes.
Oct 19, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/44318082_1156462027856195_5535684696710578176_n.jpg?_nc_cat=106&oh=39144cf0f840ad0794900ab3ac45bbe0&oe=5C8780A8
Oct 19, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: good one
Oct 19, 2018 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: worst part is, that would probably work
Oct 19, 2018 8:42 PM - Depravo: If he really believes round things are flat then how do the wheels on his car work?
Oct 19, 2018 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 19, 2018 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlH03HQaH1U
Oct 19, 2018 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet Psi saw this 
Oct 20, 2018 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: he uses rectangular wheels
Oct 20, 2018 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish me luck everyone, I bought some Megamillions tickets and the prize is like over 1 billion dollars!!!
Oct 20, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
Oct 20, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I took the lump sum after taxes thing it would still be over 600 million dollars lol
Oct 20, 2018 3:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wish you luck? I thought you was a man of honor, now you try get rich quick schemes? 
Oct 20, 2018 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Say it with me 1 billion  dollars!!! lol
Oct 20, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win I could say it like Dr Evil lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 21, 2018)

Oct 20, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/windows-10s-next-update-will-make-your-pc-faster-thanks-to-better-spectre-fixes/amp/
Oct 20, 2018 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well that's nice 
Oct 20, 2018 6:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jyGp9Ze.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 6:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I seen better mario parodies
Oct 20, 2018 6:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like Mario call of duty
Oct 20, 2018 6:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stupid mario bros
Oct 20, 2018 9:31 AM - Veho: That's a weird fetish to have.
Oct 20, 2018 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: stupid mario bros was okay
Oct 20, 2018 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: it barely passes for a mario bros parody though
Oct 20, 2018 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, lightsabers?
Oct 20, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y3L4WT3 What is that thing that flies up at the end lol
Oct 20, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zl1UlFO Sometimes I wish I knew the whole back story
Oct 20, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B3Sme6u This reminds me a Dr recently told me a story (not sure if true...) but a lady was diagnosed as diabetic and shown how to inject her medication in an orange after she went home and her blood sugar was still high turned out she was still just injecting the medication in oranges
Oct 20, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones for Migles lol https://imgur.com/gallery/unhFMMO
Oct 20, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi: he popped her bum cherry
Oct 20, 2018 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was the thing that flew up
Oct 20, 2018 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: did she eat the oranges?
Oct 20, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah people need to learn to post source, ALWAYS
Oct 20, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: a gif doesn't tell the whole story
Oct 20, 2018 4:47 PM - Veho: But her face does.
Oct 20, 2018 4:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bbp6A2I.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: legendary XXXtra pepperoni!!!!!!
Oct 20, 2018 5:06 PM - Depravo: Now THAT'S a pizza!
Oct 20, 2018 5:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: no u
Oct 20, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: does that qualify as pizza anymore?
Oct 20, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, once it's more meat than not, is it still pizza?
Oct 20, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not complaining though, that looks good
Oct 20, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm also the kind of guy that likes to eat toppings straight out of the packaging
Oct 20, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: https://youtu.be/OIS4RezGsQ0
Oct 20, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen this kind of thing and while it is satisfying, ASMR is an audio thing and loud crunching sounds aren't exactly pleasant to me
Oct 20, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i feel that's misleading
Oct 20, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: that soap bottle though, interesting how it comes in spurts 
Oct 20, 2018 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yet, the toothpaste did nothing
Oct 20, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: some of this is definitely ASMR inducing
Oct 20, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh god the mannequin hand
Oct 20, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know it's not a real hand but that just ruined it for me
Oct 20, 2018 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: it feels so wrong
Oct 20, 2018 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: skipping over that
Oct 20, 2018 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: fireworks and booze made me chuckle though
Oct 20, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: The quad drone was fun. It was like a frog.
Oct 20, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i like flying drones
Oct 20, 2018 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it's kind of a bummer to me
Oct 20, 2018 9:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NGAl0qT
Oct 20, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qkRCuMs
Oct 20, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fVUqHnt
Oct 20, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RhNGZMX
Oct 20, 2018 10:45 PM - Megadriver94: I think the mods went too far in going ahead and suspending user Paunthefaun. Thanks a lot DInohscene, for beign uptight about almost difference between different humans! 
Oct 20, 2018 10:45 PM - Megadriver94: *being
Oct 20, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0D5hryw
Oct 20, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iWw1EnH
Oct 20, 2018 10:47 PM - Veho: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Oct 20, 2018 10:48 PM - Veho: That wasp/roach thing: PLAYER 3 HAS ENTERED THE GAME
Oct 20, 2018 10:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ho5VI9D.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 10:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4P7hjvo.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 20, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mGl6NlJ.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XeYmgCT.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YGzYM6E
Oct 20, 2018 11:13 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_settlement
Oct 20, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df_hhk0abgE
Oct 20, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: tl;dw: sometimes Google Maps says "fuck it" and gives a street/neighbourhood/block/own a random name.
Oct 20, 2018 11:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xjgnLuX.jpg
Oct 20, 2018 11:27 PM - Coto: can't believe gbatemp is the best forum out there for straight 8 years
Oct 20, 2018 11:29 PM - Coto: other forums, the admin management sucks too much just because too much importance is given in some way
Oct 20, 2018 11:29 PM - Coto: here the admins/staff always kind or humble or just plain humans.
Oct 20, 2018 11:30 PM - Depravo: There's none plainer than me.
Oct 20, 2018 11:30 PM - Coto: u one of the best and one of the first I met I think back then
Oct 20, 2018 11:31 PM - Coto: i remember costello playing MKDS back in 2008
Oct 20, 2018 11:31 PM - Coto: but I hadn't an account here yet, just playing through FC
Oct 20, 2018 11:33 PM - Coto: ;-)
Oct 20, 2018 11:38 PM - VinsCool: Yet I clearly recall some manchildren crying around here that the staff is a censorship dictatorship
Oct 20, 2018 11:38 PM - VinsCool: I suppose some people will always complain
Oct 20, 2018 11:38 PM - VinsCool: I also love the place here.
Oct 20, 2018 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I post my goatse as an artistic expression!!! Don't censor me!!! lol
Oct 20, 2018 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo I finally got my Wilkonson Sword blades and they are pretty nice  good shave!
Oct 20, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: I haven't shaved for nearly a year.
Oct 20, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ZZ Top?
Oct 20, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like 200 blades and they last for more than 1 shave so at least a 1 year supply
Oct 20, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad for like 24 bucks (plus a couple of dollars worth of cream)
Oct 20, 2018 11:54 PM - Veho: 
Oct 20, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now thats a clean shave lol
Oct 20, 2018 11:57 PM - LittleFlame: I didn't shave today so now I've got the moustache of a fucking pedophile
Oct 20, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: I have a small electric shaver/trimmer thingy from Gillette.
Oct 20, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: I shave to a stubble, when I can be bothered.
Oct 20, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: I haven't shaved cleanly in 4 years or so.
Oct 21, 2018 12:03 AM - Veho: I wanted to buy that Remington Durablade thing the Gillette thing was cheaper.
Oct 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5KH4bUt8X8
Oct 21, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Oct 21, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to clean shave like every day for my job  lol
Oct 21, 2018 12:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BEEP! 
Oct 21, 2018 12:23 AM - Depravo: That's hairy discrimination.
Oct 21, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c6ZQAnp
Oct 21, 2018 12:28 AM - Veho: Every day we stray further away from God's light.
Oct 21, 2018 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a2xe8dG
Oct 21, 2018 12:29 AM - Veho: LOL
Oct 21, 2018 12:48 AM - VinsCool: I hate shaving. Fucking shit keeps growing back.
Oct 21, 2018 12:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOOP 
Oct 21, 2018 1:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rg6aMTd.jpg
Oct 21, 2018 1:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BAM 
Oct 21, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool yeah I kind of wish I could just have a magic beard only grows when I want it too
Oct 21, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet Bill gates has that...
Oct 21, 2018 1:49 AM - VinsCool: Or not grow at all that would be even better
Oct 21, 2018 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehicle LOL that bean must have been awesome ? lol
Oct 21, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho not Vehicle  autocorrect strikes again lol
Oct 21, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool yeah like not grow but if I wanted ZZ Top for Halloween bam instant 3 foot of beard
Oct 21, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: in the future that's gonna be a thing
Oct 21, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2018/10/20/politics/donald-trump-us-arms-agreement-russia/index.html
Oct 21, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nuclear Hair
Oct 21, 2018 3:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: CHICK


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 22, 2018)

Oct 21, 2018 8:01 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/bWFwZy8avq0
Oct 21, 2018 10:12 AM - Flame: all i want to do is.. do it; do it!
Oct 21, 2018 10:12 AM - migles: flame!
Oct 21, 2018 10:19 AM - Flame: migles!
Oct 21, 2018 10:21 AM - Flame: what you been up to as of late?
Oct 21, 2018 10:23 AM - migles: surviving leslie
Oct 21, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: it was another week without internet
Oct 21, 2018 10:24 AM - migles: it was restored like 3 days ago but i was too lazy to bring my computer back from storage
Oct 21, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: i had a pool inside my house :c
Oct 21, 2018 10:29 AM - Flame: why did you put your computer in storage?
Oct 21, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: cuz water
Oct 21, 2018 10:35 AM - migles: i just said, had a pool inside my house
Oct 21, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: meanwhile, i just got my ps3 yesterday
Oct 21, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: from repair, dude, it still has my old saves !
Oct 21, 2018 10:39 AM - Depravo: My PS3 saves live inside the cloud.
Oct 21, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: including the retro saves like the ps2 ones?
Oct 21, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: dont ya need to pay for plus?
Oct 21, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: i have cfw, i am not even sure if it will get me baned, i know very litle about the ps3 stuff
Oct 21, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: back in the day i was playing some ps2 games, its the BC model
Oct 21, 2018 10:43 AM - migles: those saves are the only ones i really cared about
Oct 21, 2018 10:46 AM - Flame: migles you dont go on steam anymore?
Oct 21, 2018 10:46 AM - migles: pratically
Oct 21, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: yes
Oct 21, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: the only pc games i had been playing is overwatch and a few indie others
Oct 21, 2018 10:47 AM - migles: i barely use steam now
Oct 21, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: wheres my favorite people, flame, dinoh, lilith, psio
Oct 21, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: tom
Oct 21, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: wait, tom is not in the favotire list
Oct 21, 2018 10:53 AM - Flame: and me?
Oct 21, 2018 10:53 AM - Flame: wait my bad you did say me
Oct 21, 2018 10:54 AM - migles: dude, i got back from a tragedy and i said your name first
Oct 21, 2018 10:55 AM - Flame: look again migles ;O;
Oct 21, 2018 10:56 AM - migles: fuck you for using editing powers
Oct 21, 2018 10:56 AM - migles: i am gona snitch you out
Oct 21, 2018 10:56 AM - migles: flame, give me a nintendo switch
Oct 21, 2018 10:56 AM - Flame: snitches get stitches
Oct 21, 2018 10:57 AM - migles: we are at gbatemp
Oct 21, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: so snitches get switches
Oct 21, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: ho wait, first eof thread from my vacation
Oct 21, 2018 10:59 AM - Depravo: Can I add my name too?
Oct 21, 2018 10:59 AM - Flame: add it depravo.
Oct 21, 2018 11:02 AM - Coto: good day everyone.
Oct 21, 2018 11:07 AM - Flame: good day to you sir.
Oct 21, 2018 11:08 AM - migles: so
Oct 21, 2018 11:08 AM - migles: what do i need to do to get some netflix recomendations here
Oct 21, 2018 11:12 AM - Flame: you wanna se my new setup?
Oct 21, 2018 11:12 AM - Flame: https://imgur.com/a/aPIvj8Y
Oct 21, 2018 11:12 AM - migles: sure
Oct 21, 2018 11:12 AM - migles: lel
Oct 21, 2018 11:12 AM - migles: team viewer or some shit like that?
Oct 21, 2018 11:13 AM - Flame: na macos install
Oct 21, 2018 11:13 AM - Flame: YOLO!
Oct 21, 2018 11:13 AM - migles: what ya gona do with it? develop apps?
Oct 21, 2018 11:14 AM - Flame: post it on gbatemp and say how cool i am
Oct 21, 2018 11:15 AM - Depravo: To get Netflix recommendations just start watching stuff on Netflix.
Oct 21, 2018 11:16 AM - Flame: watch rick and morty migles
Oct 21, 2018 11:17 AM - migles: watched the first episodes flame. yes like it
Oct 21, 2018 11:17 AM - migles: depravo, i mean, what people here recommend, i know netflix recomends stuff trough alghorithms and stuff
Oct 21, 2018 11:18 AM - Depravo: Sense8
Oct 21, 2018 11:18 AM - Depravo: Still Game.
Oct 21, 2018 11:18 AM - migles: noted
Oct 21, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: still game, not available
Oct 21, 2018 11:19 AM - migles: stupid regional crap
Oct 21, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: i am thinking in geting a raspberry pi
Oct 21, 2018 11:21 AM - Depravo: To do what? I have 4.
Oct 21, 2018 11:22 AM - migles: as a tool bassically, probably will start with a seedbox + media server
Oct 21, 2018 11:22 AM - migles: can be usefull for when i need a router or repeater for devices here
Oct 21, 2018 11:22 AM - migles: ho and a must have
Oct 21, 2018 11:23 AM - migles: pi hole IIRC, to block ads across my network
Oct 21, 2018 11:24 AM - Depravo: Also, Cloud Atlas, Monty Python and Over The Garden Wall.
Oct 21, 2018 11:25 AM - migles: thanks, noted
Oct 21, 2018 11:26 AM - migles: whats the cheapest to get the latest pi? amazon right?
Oct 21, 2018 11:26 AM - migles: gona buy the board only
Oct 21, 2018 11:26 AM - Depravo: I have a Pi2 controlling my Lightberry and a Pi3+ as a retro emu box.
Oct 21, 2018 11:27 AM - migles: hoo, that tv light in the back cool thing?
Oct 21, 2018 11:27 AM - Depravo: And a spare 1 and 2 kicking around in a drawer. Both used as Kodi boxes until I bought an Intel NUC.
Oct 21, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: kodi box, another thing i want to try a pi
Oct 21, 2018 11:28 AM - migles: is intel nucs catching on?
Oct 21, 2018 11:29 AM - Depravo: I don't think they ever did but it is what it is.
Oct 21, 2018 11:29 AM - Depravo: Shaky drunk video of my Lightberry in action https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZit4hev884
Oct 21, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: its really neat
Oct 21, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: but i couldnt use that lol. my eyes at night are very sensitive lol
Oct 21, 2018 11:30 AM - migles: isn't it distracting?
Oct 21, 2018 11:31 AM - migles: seems amazing for people who gets high and put colourfull crap in the tv
Oct 21, 2018 11:32 AM - Depravo: It's supposed to be better for the eyes because there's less contrast at the edges of the screen.
Oct 21, 2018 11:32 AM - migles: ho really?
Oct 21, 2018 11:33 AM - Depravo: I just thought it looked cool but not cool enough to buy a Philips TV.
Oct 21, 2018 11:33 AM - migles: hooo, you need that philips hue shit?
Oct 21, 2018 11:35 AM - Depravo: Philips are the only company making TV with ambilight built in.
Oct 21, 2018 11:36 AM - Depravo: So I got the raspberry Pi kit and retrofitted it to my LG TV.
Oct 21, 2018 11:36 AM - migles: lel
Oct 21, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: you support the LGTV community?
Oct 21, 2018 11:37 AM - migles: https://i.redd.it/vtt88vl3o3rz.jpg
Oct 21, 2018 11:38 AM - Depravo: Hmmm, very good.
Oct 21, 2018 11:38 AM - migles: every time i see LG my brain remembers this XD
Oct 21, 2018 11:39 AM - Depravo: The only problem is it takes 4 plugs. One for the Pi, one for the video capture device, one for the LED strip and one for the HDMI switcher.
Oct 21, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: are them usb powered?
Oct 21, 2018 11:40 AM - migles: my tv has a "service only" usb port lol, can use it to power stuff
Oct 21, 2018 11:40 AM - Flame: i have a pi 3 ive never used to it to be honest
Oct 21, 2018 11:40 AM - migles: since i can't use it for anything else
Oct 21, 2018 11:40 AM - migles: flame is it the first model 3? send it to me bro
Oct 21, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: i think so
Oct 21, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: send me your gba 101 model
Oct 21, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: a deal will be agreed
Oct 21, 2018 11:42 AM - migles: dude i am still yet to open it up and repair the shell
Oct 21, 2018 11:42 AM - migles: but i am too scared i might break something...
Oct 21, 2018 11:42 AM - Flame: its fine ill fix it myself ;O;
Oct 21, 2018 11:44 AM - Depravo: GBA Schmee BA. Get a Revo K101.
Oct 21, 2018 11:54 AM - Flame: https://i.redd.it/v4ocr12apvl11.jpg
Oct 21, 2018 11:57 AM - migles: dont understand the banned memes thing
Oct 21, 2018 11:57 AM - migles: are they really banned?
Oct 21, 2018 11:57 AM - Flame: https://i.imgur.com/IZdi2uU.jpg
Oct 21, 2018 12:12 PM - Depravo: a) Memes should be banned
Oct 21, 2018 12:12 PM - Depravo: b) How can they be banned?
Oct 21, 2018 12:15 PM - Depravo: If it's true and in any way enforceable then we definitely win that one.
Oct 21, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: well i agree that memes promote retardness lol
Oct 21, 2018 12:17 PM - Depravo: I don't see how they can ban adding words to a stock image for humorous intent.
Oct 21, 2018 12:17 PM - Depravo: No matter how incorrect the word 'humorous' is in this context.
Oct 21, 2018 12:25 PM - Flame: without memes i wouldnt be the man i am today.....
Oct 21, 2018 12:26 PM - Flame: memes molded the man i am today
Oct 21, 2018 1:12 PM - Arras: it's not that memes are banned, or adding words to a stock photo is banned
Oct 21, 2018 1:12 PM - Depravo: Pfft. One of the first sites I looked at regularly (15+ years ago) was an imageboard called B3TA. They knew that memes were shit before they were called memes.
Oct 21, 2018 1:12 PM - Arras: but sharing the stock photo without permission from the copyright holders is what they want to ban
Oct 21, 2018 1:12 PM - Depravo: "All we ask is that you don't resort to tedious and unfunny bandwagon pictures. There's nothing wrong with keeping a theme going on the board, but simply changing the text on a source picture that has been used many times before gets on people's nerves."
Oct 21, 2018 1:14 PM - Depravo: So that cartoon was deliberately misleading to pander to the MURRICA FUCK YEAH crowd?
Oct 21, 2018 1:21 PM - Coto: i think memes are a tool that's over used, that's all
Oct 21, 2018 1:23 PM - Coto: the purpose is: low effort, no context, lots of laugh
Oct 21, 2018 1:24 PM - Coto: i know people who watches memes about 10 hours a day, i call that memephrenia
Oct 21, 2018 1:26 PM - Coto: there's a problem with low effort things, anything that's low effort to pull it off is damned to be cheap
Oct 21, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who summons me from the memeverse!
Oct 21, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meme with me or fail forever! Lol
Oct 21, 2018 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen the memeverse...
Oct 21, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7Ljcq9B
Oct 21, 2018 5:28 PM - Qtis: guys
Oct 21, 2018 5:28 PM - Qtis: any idea how to fix a DSTwo to boot properly?
Oct 21, 2018 5:29 PM - Qtis: My DSi XL (1.4.3E) doesn't boot properly e.g. opens the fish tycoon game or boots to black screen
Oct 21, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/j1Rhhnh
Oct 21, 2018 6:01 PM - Flame: @Qtis http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/download.htm
Oct 21, 2018 6:01 PM - Flame: update it
Oct 21, 2018 6:02 PM - Flame: whats up psio
Oct 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Qtis: Most likely an issue with the micro SD
Oct 21, 2018 6:40 PM - Qtis: I guess the latest update into the card should be enough to make it work?
Oct 21, 2018 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame hey!!!
Oct 21, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/B7eU87z_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 21, 2018 8:03 PM - TurdPooCharger: Did nds-card.com go out of business?
Oct 21, 2018 8:08 PM - Ericthegreat: I dont doubt a lot of flash cart places have gone out of buisness
Oct 21, 2018 8:09 PM - TurdPooCharger: Their store website has been down 2 days. :/
Oct 21, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah it kinda sucks :/
Oct 21, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: now i dont knoww here to refer people to about buying a ds flashcart
Oct 21, 2018 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: know where*
Oct 21, 2018 9:54 PM - TurdPooCharger:  - @ Th Real Jdbye, I think they moved over to mod3dscard.com. It's too much of a concidence nds-card went offline and then that popped up.
Oct 21, 2018 9:54 PM - TurdPooCharger: @the* Real Jdbye.
Oct 21, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Poo
Oct 21, 2018 10:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ScwtTgs
Oct 21, 2018 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Ho
Oct 21, 2018 10:48 PM - Veho: Pimp.
Oct 21, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think that party was maybe too extreme
Oct 21, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r9Mr6gM.jpg
Oct 22, 2018 12:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8r3RLD3.jpg
Oct 22, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: balls!
Oct 22, 2018 12:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5ouP6aY.jpg
Oct 22, 2018 12:29 AM - Veho: "Nice try, but it's not 2012, nobody believes in Aztec calendars any more."
Oct 22, 2018 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Psi does
Oct 22, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YNlCEWT_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 22, 2018 1:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hbTs2L0.mp4
Oct 22, 2018 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pow right in the kisser! lol
Oct 22, 2018 1:37 AM - Veho: Talk shit, get hit.
Oct 22, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5Vh6b0p
Oct 22, 2018 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EF4kVGm
Oct 22, 2018 2:15 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYO8GcVvak4


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 23, 2018)

Oct 22, 2018 at 8:45 AM - Chary: Gasp
Oct 22, 2018 at 8:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:01 AM - Localhorst86: there's new chatbox victims every week.
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We are not victims 
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: speak for yourself
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:09 AM - Localhorst86: I am the appointed press secretary of this chatbox, I shall speak for everyone here.
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: WE ARE VENOM 
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:20 AM - lone_wolf323: WE ARE GROOT
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:25 AM - Localhorst86: WE ARE BERLIN
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:26 AM - Chary: THIS IS SPARTA
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am groot?
Oct 22, 2018 at 9:57 AM - lone_wolf323: and for the pso fans.... THIS IS BARTA!!!
Oct 22, 2018 at 10:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am groot!!!
Oct 22, 2018 at 11:31 AM - aruna: i am human
Oct 22, 2018 at 11:57 AM - T-hug: I lik turtles
Oct 22, 2018 at 12:05 PM - BORTZ: lol thug
Oct 22, 2018 at 12:25 PM - Localhorst86: T-hug, they're not turtles. They are tortoises.
Oct 22, 2018 at 12:26 PM - Depravo: Jag tycker om sköldpaddor
Oct 22, 2018 at 1:05 PM - BORTZ: dude i cannot wait to tear directly into Xenoblade 2 when i get a Switch
Oct 22, 2018 at 1:18 PM - T-hug: i only lasted 10hours of it
Oct 22, 2018 at 1:18 PM - T-hug: zZzzzz
Oct 22, 2018 at 1:18 PM - T-hug: heard the dlc is better than main game
Oct 22, 2018 at 1:32 PM - Depravo: I wanted to love the first one. I could never stick to it.
Oct 22, 2018 at 1:39 PM - BORTZ: i played an loved Chronicles and X. From what i can tell, I will love 2 ever more
Oct 22, 2018 at 2:23 PM - Localhorst86: It's a game I've never gotten into.
Oct 22, 2018 at 2:24 PM - Localhorst86: like, I played it, but it simply didn't catch me in the first 10 minutes, then I gave uo
Oct 22, 2018 at 2:24 PM - Localhorst86: I do enjoy Starlink, though. That's a neat game.
Oct 22, 2018 at 3:10 PM - sarkwalvein: IMHO, if you enjoyed Chronicles and X you will also enjoy 2, but probably a bit less than the other two.
Oct 22, 2018 at 3:43 PM - midstor: Anyone know what happened to Sean Torres?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:03 PM - Depravo: Does anyone know who Sean Torres is?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:24 PM - Qtis: Does anyone have a screenshot of a working DSTWO microSD car root?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:24 PM - Qtis: does it need ds2boot.dat on the root?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I beat both xenoblade chronicles 1 & 2 
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:27 PM - Qtis: also do I need all the languages if I only use English?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:29 PM - Qtis: shiet
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:32 PM - cearp: hi everyone
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:35 PM - Qtis: Heyooo
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:35 PM - Qtis: Got it to work, had to boot a few older EOS versions
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:35 PM - migles: its so confusing
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:35 PM - migles: Qtis name is not yellow
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - cearp: good! what games are you playing on ds then?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - migles: back in my day you where a color dude
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - cearp: migles! i just ordered the ez omega, do you have that?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - migles: no, i have the ez iv, and i am happy enough with it to dont get an omega
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - migles: i also own a m3
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - cearp: my last gba flashcart is the ancient ezflash iv, i think that model is from like 2006
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:36 PM - migles: for the rtc
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - migles: same cearp
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - cearp: nice
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - migles: qtis, hold a minute, i got my dstwo
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - Qtis: migles still no retired mag staff color 
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - migles: i will get it and send ya pic
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - cearp: i wanted the m3, when i was getting into ds piracy, way back in the day.   but, too expensive, the m3 perect
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - Qtis: Thanks
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - Qtis: Seems like the FW was old as balls
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - Qtis: updated from 1.05 BETA to 1.15
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:37 PM - Qtis: noice
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:38 PM - migles: which one?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:38 PM - migles: in the dstwo? there is a beta firmware?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:38 PM - Qtis: can I just throw the latest EOS onto the card?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:38 PM - migles: yes
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:38 PM - Qtis: card firmware 1.15 now
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:38 PM - migles: you just have to throw the eos stuff
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:40 PM - migles: when did it come out? i believe i am in 1.14 or something
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:41 PM - migles: qtis you just need the _dstwo folder
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:41 PM - migles: and the _dsplugin
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:42 PM - migles: here, mine is full of crap from homebrews but you can compare: https://imgur.com/mWb88OF
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:42 PM - Qtis: so it doesn't need ds2boot.dat?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:42 PM - Qtis: The newest FW doesn't even include it
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:43 PM - Qtis: any good plugin recommendations?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:43 PM - Qtis: Also, works now (y)
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:43 PM - Qtis: Is the bag plugin still worth it?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:44 PM - migles: no, i believe that is only for upgrade the firmware, which you can and should delete after
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:44 PM - Qtis: seriously, I have no idea what is worth it nowadays on a DS
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:44 PM - Qtis: or on a DSTwo
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:44 PM - migles: me neither, i have this stuff pratically abandoned
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:44 PM - Qtis: Also thanks for the help 
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:45 PM - migles: my ds lite is in a bin in parts, waiting for the day i decide to get a new screen for it
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:45 PM - Qtis: heh, I have the parts for the console to fix the shoulder buttons
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:45 PM - migles: my 3ds is in the corner collecting dust forever
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:45 PM - Qtis: just cant be bothered at the moment since I have a working DSiXL, 3DS and 3DSXL
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:46 PM - migles: my ds lite bottom screen got a shadow thing, seems like water infiltration or something, i removed the touch panel, seems built inside the screen itself, so its waiting in pieces lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:46 PM - migles: otherwise its functional
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:46 PM - Qtis: 
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:47 PM - migles: but i got a gba, and well, apparently i use the gba way more
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:47 PM - Qtis: Anything apart from piracy so far practically available for switch?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:47 PM - migles: i went to germany like a month ago, in vacation, didnt bothered to bring my ds or 3ds anymore, just the gba
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:47 PM - migles: and i did broke the gba shell :c
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:48 PM - Qtis: ouch :I
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:48 PM - migles: its a ocean blue color one, its beautifull, now i need to repair or replace the shell
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:48 PM - migles: i think i can fix it with some glue lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:48 PM - Qtis: not really interested in piracy for the switch so I can just wait for a switch 2 for better screen and battery
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:48 PM - Qtis: heh 
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:48 PM - migles: it will not be that pretty but heh, i love it
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:49 PM - migles: you have a switch?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:49 PM - Qtis: nope
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:49 PM - Qtis: but been thinking about it
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:49 PM - Qtis: PS4 since launch
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:49 PM - migles: seems a very cool device for emulation
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:50 PM - Qtis: could buy a XBOX X for about 350 new in Finland based on the last sale
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:50 PM - Qtis: but the xbox is sorta... dead?
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:50 PM - Qtis: in the exclusive department
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:50 PM - migles: i never had a xbox and barely seen them here lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:50 PM - migles: the playstation was always the king around here
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:51 PM - Qtis: Same here
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:51 PM - Qtis: I would def buy an xbox x if I didn't have a 360
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:51 PM - Qtis: but I do so alas..
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:55 PM - Qtis: See you around! Gotta go 
Oct 22, 2018 at 4:56 PM - migles: cya
Oct 22, 2018 at 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Psi, have you played Project Warlock yet? https://www.gog.com/game/project_warlock
Oct 22, 2018 at 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty good "retro" FPS, I quite like it
Oct 22, 2018 at 5:55 PM - migles: tom what have you been up to
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:12 PM - Qtis: Wooo
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:13 PM - Qtis: Finished Ace attorney
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:14 PM - Qtis: Had almost finished it, was on the last case's last testimony
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:21 PM - migles: i didnt bothered to play that last game
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:21 PM - migles: with the fan made translation
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:21 PM - migles: played the first 4 games
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:22 PM - migles: lel i should replay them again for lulz, i remember i had some laughs with that game and was so fun
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:26 PM - Qtis: Now to the second one 
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:27 PM - migles: can someone enlight me about ps3 controllers? i mean, you can only charge them in the console ON ?
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:33 PM - Depravo: Yes.
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:34 PM - Depravo: But you can also charge then on a PS4 in standby mode.
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:35 PM - migles: what was sony thinking
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:39 PM - Veho: They were thinking "lets push 'always on' and spy on people".
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:50 PM - migles: lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:50 PM - migles: no lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:50 PM - migles: i mean, can't charge the controller with a normal charger
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:50 PM - migles: can't charge it with the console off
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:50 PM - Veho: Exactly. You have to keep the console on even when you're not playing.
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:58 PM - migles: funny the wii had the totally useless standby mode for that 24 network thing
Oct 22, 2018 at 7:58 PM - Depravo: Thwart them buy buying an extra long, third party USB cable.
Oct 22, 2018 at 8:00 PM - migles: i got several extentions bundled with crap i purchased lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 8:00 PM - migles: can chain them
Oct 22, 2018 at 8:00 PM - migles: but that's not the point lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 8:01 PM - migles: sony redesigned the controllers insides so much, but never changed a revision to charge in a normal charger lol
Oct 22, 2018 at 8:02 PM - migles: i would get a ps4 controller if it was not for the compatibility issue
Oct 23, 2018 at 2:03 AM - Veho: Sup.
Oct 23, 2018 at 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/356897572910137346/504089712722444311/baelicuguqt11.png 
Oct 23, 2018 at 2:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y4F1HLd.jpg
Oct 23, 2018 at 2:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, got a halloween costume yet? 
Oct 23, 2018 at 2:18 AM - Veho: Yes, I'll dress up as sexy Veho.
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is a veho? 
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is Veho 
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You are not Veho!
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjxrJSPLHAI
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: so, Vehoette?
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In 49 hours I will be a billionaire  lol
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought like 10 tickets surely my odds of winning are incredible! lol
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: your odds are equally shit if you buy 1 ticket or 1000 tickets
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: on average you will always lose more than you win
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True but if I win 1.6 Billion that would make it all worth it lol
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (I rarely ever play)
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I only buy tickets when it's crazy big like this
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure if I win a giant sum of cash I can just retire and haunt the shoutbox for all eternity when I buy immortality lol
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Odds aren't fun.
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: how many times have you gotten hit by lightning?
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause that's more likely
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2 times so far 
Oct 23, 2018 at 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: God hates me lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 24, 2018)

Oct 23, 2018 6:39 AM - Localhorst86: yes, I do
Oct 23, 2018 6:40 AM - Localhorst86: maybe "hate" is a strong word, though.
Oct 23, 2018 6:40 AM - Localhorst86: I merely want to teach you a lesson
Oct 23, 2018 6:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay the site is back 
Oct 23, 2018 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/articles/free-codes-for-castlevania-requiem-symphony-of-the/1100-6462679/
Oct 23, 2018 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't have a PS4 but if I did would enter for sure
Oct 23, 2018 8:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: then I'd say you are more likely to win the lottery than most
Oct 23, 2018 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so, I love my current job and everything but I wanna do like vacations and like give stuff to people and in general just have fun lol
Oct 23, 2018 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would do a lot of contests on this web page or just give away stuff like steam keys like that one guy who just gives away like a thousand keys every few months
Oct 23, 2018 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in my case I would probably just buy a bunch of keys lol (for sure buy a huge pack of keys for that one shark game I wanted to try with people)
Oct 23, 2018 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xDGR1H_TO2E?t=24 This one looks like it would be a hoot with friends lol
Oct 23, 2018 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N515DLAQyh4
Oct 23, 2018 1:52 PM - BORTZ: https://kotaku.com/the-limited-edition-sega-saturn-themed-music-player-1829903067
Oct 23, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: $400? Nope.
Oct 23, 2018 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: people still buy mp3 players?
Oct 23, 2018 3:50 PM - Veho: People still buy mp3s?
Oct 23, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: people still buy?
Oct 23, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: subscription service is the future. old men.
Oct 23, 2018 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: meh
Oct 23, 2018 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't find a lot of the stuff i like on that
Oct 23, 2018 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: bought a couple switch game cases on aliexpress (each hold 12) and they said something about a free gift, they sent me a panda keychain, it's pretty cute
Oct 23, 2018 4:52 PM - Flame: pics?
Oct 23, 2018 4:55 PM - Attacker3: Why do people cry about politics in the politics section
Oct 23, 2018 4:55 PM - Attacker3: "keep GBA a gaming centric site!"
Oct 23, 2018 4:56 PM - Attacker3: Listen here you little bugger, it's at the bottom of the page and you had to actively click on the link to the thread
Oct 23, 2018 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: "keep GBAtemp a hacking centric site!" FTFY
Oct 23, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is no politics section right it's just world news
Oct 23, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/esq5dV3
Oct 23, 2018 5:01 PM - sarkwalvein: I had this weird feeling when some person had a fight home or whatever and then drops in the pub screaming and kicking about how his roommate ate his dessert and whatnot expecting everybody else to understand what the hell he is talking about.
Oct 23, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ghby0Z4
Oct 23, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jue8xp7e38qosze/20181023_185933%20%281%29.jpg?dl=0
Oct 23, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: or did you mean the game cases?
Oct 23, 2018 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FoPcc-NS-Portable-Case-Card-Holder-Shockproof-Hard-Shell-Storage-for-Nintendo-Switch-NS-Game-Card/32911405344.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.43.2a221760hUyiNh&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_204_318_319_10059_10884_10887_10696_100031_320_10084_10083_10103_452_10618_10307_532,searchweb201603_60,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=fd1f571b-8676-44bd-8965-2c2a5227
Oct 23, 2018 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: these ones btw
Oct 23, 2018 5:04 PM - sarkwalvein: @Psionic Roshambo: looks like a good setup, should miniaturize further so that he can go fight rats in their burrow.
Oct 23, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JTSi3uv
Oct 23, 2018 6:32 PM - Flame: @The Real Jdbye thanks i meant the panda
Oct 23, 2018 6:35 PM - Flame: but the cases look cool too
Oct 23, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are a bit bigger than i thought but they still fit in my pouch.
Oct 23, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: just about
Oct 23, 2018 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: the panda is really thin though... looks kinda flimsy
Oct 23, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it is soft, so maybe it can take a beating
Oct 23, 2018 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: trying to think of if i would hang it on anything
Oct 23, 2018 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: not my keys i think. already got enough stuff on my keychain
Oct 23, 2018 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i don't want it somewhere highly visible either
Oct 23, 2018 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: even though i like cute stuff
Oct 23, 2018 11:14 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yDAtDQV
Oct 23, 2018 11:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/campaigns/monster-hunter-world-bundle/
Oct 23, 2018 11:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 23, 2018 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeey Soul Calibur 6 cracked 
Oct 23, 2018 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno why I'm even downloading it, I don't like modern fighting games, but eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy doing it anyways
Oct 23, 2018 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 23, 2018 11:59 PM - Joe88: just downloading the crack version and never will install or play it
Oct 24, 2018 12:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Urk6FK3
Oct 24, 2018 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably install it, play as Geralt for 5 minutes, then slap it on my external forever lol
Oct 24, 2018 1:39 AM - Chary: Man SCVI gets cracked right after I leave for vacation? Boooo
Oct 24, 2018 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8Sw4q4N_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 24, 2018 3:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IeG2Zyr


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 25, 2018)

Oct 24, 2018 4:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/chKO152
Oct 24, 2018 8:29 AM - Arras: Pirating a fighting game seems a little pointless without online
Oct 24, 2018 8:29 AM - Arras: I know Soul Calibur has good singleplayer, but still
Oct 24, 2018 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho those costumes are 10 out 10 Speed Mouse... LOL Juice Demon! lol
Oct 24, 2018 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aFxuPJu.jpg
Oct 24, 2018 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lImCWPX.mp4
Oct 24, 2018 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qeqCtRs
Oct 24, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/campaigns/monster-hunter-world-bundle/
Oct 24, 2018 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: not even RTX 20xx? 
Oct 24, 2018 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: who would buy 10xx series now
Oct 24, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A 1080Ti is probably still pretty good and a decent price. I wouldn't buy a 20XX card... I just don't think real time ray tracing is quite ready for main stream gaming yet
Oct 24, 2018 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not but they have more power too
Oct 24, 2018 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you have waited this long to buy gtx 10xx you can wait a bit longer for 20xx to drop in price
Oct 24, 2018 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and be more future proof
Oct 24, 2018 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: or even wait for 21xx for maybe raytracing that actually works well
Oct 24, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I am waiting for personally
Oct 24, 2018 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: what ever the next gen is, probably going to have all the kinks worked out lol
Oct 24, 2018 1:00 PM - Arras: whenever raytracing does become mainstream, everyone's going to have to figure out how to make good visuals again
Oct 24, 2018 1:01 PM - Arras: at least in terms of textures and materials
Oct 24, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh yeah it
Oct 24, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: will be bump mapping all over again
Oct 24, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: over used or under used and garish sometimes lol
Oct 24, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: plus right now to be honest my old GTX 980 runs every game out fine so until New games can't run I'm good
Oct 24, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus wit?h my recent promotion I'm saving up for like a year my next PC should be pretty bad ass
Oct 24, 2018 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just won't have time to use it lol
Oct 24, 2018 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: still feels weird walking around wearing a gun lol
Oct 24, 2018 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2xxx series isn't even remotely worth it lol. You could buy a 1080 over the 2070 for $100 cheaper, and lose out on a whole 5% performance. Or buy a 1080ti over the 2080 and get nearly the same performance for like $100-$200 less.
Oct 24, 2018 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Until the 2xxx series drops a couple hundred, there's no reason to buy it. Especially cuz Ray tracing is ass
Oct 24, 2018 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree with Tom
Oct 24, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's a neat trick right now but it's not ready
Oct 24, 2018 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If Nvidia and devs can work on better Ray tracing for the 21xx series, that might be worth the upgrade, but ATM the 2xxx series is way over priced for marginal performance gain
Oct 24, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do believe Ray tracing is going to be awesome some day though like at 7nm or better
Oct 24, 2018 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably some time soon
Oct 24, 2018 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has passable performance if you're not a >60hz kind of guy
Oct 24, 2018 1:33 PM - Arras: it'll definitely become feasible sooner rather than later
Oct 24, 2018 1:33 PM - Arras: but not today
Oct 24, 2018 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: like for me personally i'd be happy with RTX since i'm used to rarely ever getting a stable 60 fps
Oct 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Kingy_: I wouldn't say RTX is worth it at all, there's little detail increases for the massive performance decrease.
Oct 24, 2018 4:34 PM - Kingy_: RTX doesn't look as great as real ray-tracing, anyways
Oct 24, 2018 4:36 PM - Kingy_: I doubt it'll take off, especially since Radeon Rays works with all OpenCL 1.2 capable device and is real ray-tacing, not a hybrid like RTX
Oct 24, 2018 4:37 PM - Kingy_: ^ and is open-source and free
Oct 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Arras: I haven't looked into rtx before, so I don't know what it does
Oct 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Arras: but the problem with pure ray tracing is that unless you throw a shitton of processing power at it, you'll get very noisy images
Oct 24, 2018 4:39 PM - Arras: dunno how well that would go over with the average consumer
Oct 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Arras: assuming you're using path tracing, not the simple type
Oct 24, 2018 4:40 PM - Arras: the simple type doesn't have that but it looks like PS1 era CGI
Oct 24, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Banjo Kazooie confirmed for smash ultimate... Maybe?
Oct 24, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTjLQZFvbcQ Neat but damn like 300 bucks and you still need to buy a case and all the stuff to go with it... at that price just buy a PC?
Oct 24, 2018 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: There was a roster leak
Oct 24, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi my case alone was like 300 bucks lol
Oct 24, 2018 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: And the window kit was another 80
Oct 24, 2018 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: SFF is not cheap but it can be worth it
Oct 24, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would go SFF if I had like an apartment and space was at a premium but my house is medium sized? Like 3600 Sq feet or something
Oct 24, 2018 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 3800 I can't remember lol
Oct 24, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a small form factor machine someone gave me but it's only good for like emulation like N64 and down.
Oct 24, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some AMD dual core APU thing
Oct 24, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: amd apus are the worst
Oct 24, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm planning on bringing my sff desktop to the gathering (huge computer party every Easter) that I usually go to since I live nearby
Oct 24, 2018 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: So it being small helps, also it being small means if I wanted i could stick it in my living room and play on the TV
Oct 24, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I just think it looks cool
Oct 24, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I don't have to compromise too much. Psu costs more though and I'm limited on internal storage options.
Oct 24, 2018 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: That case just costs a lot because it's a premium product and isn't mass produced in large batches
Oct 24, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://metrovoicenews.com/kansas-city-police-probe-giant-colon-theft/
Oct 24, 2018 10:23 PM - Veho: Heh, "probe."
Oct 24, 2018 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Phobe 
Oct 24, 2018 10:39 PM - Veho: Phage.
Oct 24, 2018 11:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/evSlVkH.jpg
Oct 24, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XYwOaTh
Oct 25, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKdFtxbo_W0
Oct 25, 2018 1:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Oct 25, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lex18.com/news/covering-the-nation/2018/10/24/police-2-girls-planned-to-kill-classmates-drink-blood-2/
Oct 25, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they knew that Satan would find this gross... Being one of the most beautiful of the Angels he is not the being most people envision when they think of Satan.
Oct 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i.imgur.com/caw2F1B.jpg Hmmm if this was an Anime I really think it would look a lot different lol
Oct 25, 2018 2:37 AM - Titanica: AHAHAHAHA
Oct 25, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NmdnnnD.gifv
Oct 25, 2018 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/O34nM1h
Oct 25, 2018 2:41 AM - Titanica: To make a loop, you gotta go DOWN UNDER
Oct 25, 2018 2:41 AM - Titanica: ahahaha im so funny dab
Oct 25, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WwGOopI.jpg
Oct 25, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Generic-Luminarc-Skull-Mug-30Oz/52659090 Bought this a few hours ago so nice... lol
Oct 25, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect for ice water


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 26, 2018)

Oct 25, 2018 4:44 AM - Veho: Neat.
Oct 25, 2018 4:44 AM - Veho: They're selling these for $2 here and I'm tempted: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0659/9113/products/JAR29_002.jpg
Oct 25, 2018 4:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1TwEEeX.mp4
Oct 25, 2018 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: beer thirty!
Oct 25, 2018 11:37 AM - Veho: It's always beer thirty somewhere.
Oct 25, 2018 12:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BxHZKAC.jpg
Oct 25, 2018 12:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: usually that somewhere is at my place 
Oct 25, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dang Cattle rustlers... Lol
Oct 25, 2018 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/vUowUTW
Oct 25, 2018 4:51 PM - T-hug: heh
Oct 25, 2018 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And T-hug has been found 
Oct 25, 2018 4:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://m.imgur.com/341HskN 
Oct 25, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never knew there were so many kinds of walks
Oct 25, 2018 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: my favorite is helicopter
Oct 25, 2018 7:04 PM - Veho: helicopter dick
Oct 25, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: bermuda triangle pussy
Oct 25, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: And we all know what the Bermuda triangle does to helicopters.
Oct 25, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: SWALLOWS THEM WHOLE
Oct 25, 2018 7:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Triangles don't eat Helicopters, That's just hasn't been proven O_O
Oct 25, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Triangles have never been proven.
Oct 25, 2018 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol 
Oct 25, 2018 7:44 PM - SG854: ?
Oct 25, 2018 7:47 PM - Veho: What kind of username is SG854?
Oct 25, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: StarGate 8547?
Oct 25, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 854 even lol
Oct 25, 2018 8:07 PM - SG854: That's my model number
Oct 25, 2018 8:08 PM - SG854: x65943 is made by another company
Oct 25, 2018 8:19 PM - Flame: im made by skynet
Oct 25, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you're a robot?
Oct 25, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: no silly flame you're made by Mom
Oct 25, 2018 8:19 PM - Flame: prove it
Oct 25, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: skynet?
Oct 25, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: the shipping company?
Oct 25, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: dude i see thoose vans around here all the time, i once uploaded a picture to imgur but i didnt get any likes :c
Oct 25, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: internet people have a bad humour, everytime i see a skynet van i giggle
Oct 25, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: look at your shiny metal ass right underneath your serial number
Oct 25, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buH4WenTmUA&feature=share
Oct 25, 2018 11:28 PM - Noctosphere: that video is not available in my cou8ntry 
Oct 25, 2018 11:28 PM - Noctosphere: grrrrrrrrrrrr
Oct 25, 2018 11:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: its standup comedy
Oct 25, 2018 11:49 PM - KHEOPS: If you want to see retrogaming photos on crt tv sony aperture grill, I have posted photos here, it kills the.mug, it bursts the retina of happiness, it's beautiful, clean and fluid Crt power!!!
Oct 25, 2018 11:49 PM - KHEOPS: https://youtu.be/D0Oh7j4e9cU
Oct 25, 2018 11:50 PM - KHEOPS: Or.here
Oct 25, 2018 11:50 PM - KHEOPS: https://gbatemp.net/threads/groovy-mame-on-sony-crt-tv-rvb-photos.521632/
Oct 26, 2018 1:48 AM - SG854: Cannot compute... Kill Sequence Initiate


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 27, 2018)

Oct 26, 2018 6:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.wired.com/story/meet-jim-allison-the-texan-who-just-won-a-nobel-cancer-breakthrough/
Oct 26, 2018 6:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 26, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/L8MS3uY_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 26, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida is always winning
Oct 26, 2018 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: no picture of him in action? i'm disappointed
Oct 26, 2018 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: bet he was on meth or something
Oct 26, 2018 3:15 PM - Joe88: and the guy sending all the mail bombs was also arrested in florida
Oct 26, 2018 3:46 PM - Kitsu-neechan: florida man best superhero
Oct 26, 2018 5:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Florida has a super hero? O_O
Oct 26, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man better than SuperMab
Oct 26, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man
Oct 26, 2018 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: *jingle plays* Floridamaaaan!
Oct 26, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Someone should make a Florida Man animated series
Oct 26, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's enough material to work with, and more being made all the time
Oct 26, 2018 6:33 PM - Depravo: Animation takes time and effort. Just watch the news.
Oct 26, 2018 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's less funny
Oct 26, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe something on Adult Swim


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 28, 2018)

Oct 27, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-Ultra-128GB-Micro-Adapter/dp/B073JYC4XM?psc=1&SubscriptionId=AKIAIPK5F55TNVMRHSZQ&tag=bgwr1b-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B073JYC4XM
Oct 27, 2018 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fantastic price for that one
Oct 27, 2018 5:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But is it fake? 
Oct 27, 2018 7:35 AM - Veho: But will it blend?
Oct 27, 2018 7:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But does it make a good halloween costume? 
Oct 27, 2018 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 27, 2018 8:36 AM - ry755: But can it run Crysis?
Oct 27, 2018 9:10 AM - Depravo: I bought one of those this very week.
Oct 27, 2018 9:10 AM - Depravo: From that very place.
Oct 27, 2018 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some already but I have had them for a couple of years but I paid a lot more than that  lol
Oct 27, 2018 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for the 400GB ones to get a lot cheaper then I can perma stick one in my Shield TV to expand it to like almost 1TB.
Oct 27, 2018 10:45 AM - Flame: wake me up once micro sd 1TB is £20
Oct 27, 2018 11:27 AM - Minox: SanDisk - no thank you
Oct 27, 2018 11:27 AM - Minox: lost my photos to them once and I won't entrust their products with any of my data again
Oct 27, 2018 11:28 AM - Minox: it wasn't even that the compact flash card bricked itself, the data was just gone
Oct 27, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: had no problems with sandisk cards
Oct 27, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: had been using them since the psp era
Oct 27, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: got a bad card from kingston once tough
Oct 27, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: hey flame, its migles bitch
Oct 27, 2018 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its electronics always a chance of failure
Oct 27, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: rick and morty is cool bitch
Oct 27, 2018 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly 
Oct 27, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: yeah it happens
Oct 27, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: and btw minox, if the data was just gone, it can be the device you used... never had that happen to me
Oct 27, 2018 12:16 PM - migles: speaking of data erasing, whats up with the windows update data erasing thing? i didnt read the news yet
Oct 27, 2018 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Small chance but its a glitch or bug
Oct 27, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: how do i know if i updated to that glitched version?
Oct 27, 2018 12:21 PM - migles: yesterday or 2 days ago, windows gave me the "update and shutdown" button
Oct 27, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: i am living in danger :c
Oct 27, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: i dont have any shit backed up
Oct 27, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: got my storage filled with roms and isos and downloads for when the internet goes out
Oct 27, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: dont have room to backup lol
Oct 27, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: ho wait
Oct 27, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: only affects stuff in the documents folder?
Oct 27, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: who uses that crap folder anyway, its a bunch of trash from all the games and software that create shit in there
Oct 27, 2018 12:43 PM - Depravo: So where do YOU put your documents?
Oct 27, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually encrypted via deletion lol
Oct 27, 2018 1:02 PM - migles: in a custom folder
Oct 27, 2018 1:02 PM - migles: where programs dont put trash
Oct 27, 2018 1:03 PM - migles: like "important stuff" in the desktop
Oct 27, 2018 1:03 PM - Flame: documents go in the documents folder
Oct 27, 2018 1:03 PM - migles: dude
Oct 27, 2018 1:03 PM - Flame: dude
Oct 27, 2018 1:03 PM - migles: heres a screen of my documents folder
Oct 27, 2018 1:04 PM - Flame: migles what have you been up to ?
Oct 27, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/GrIU0g6
Oct 27, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: how can someone use this folder for actual documents?
Oct 27, 2018 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly use a completely seperate hard drive
Oct 27, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: see, psio gets it
Oct 27, 2018 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy to store anything of real value on drive C
Oct 27, 2018 1:07 PM - Flame: thats if you are using windows as your main setup
Oct 27, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: flame i am watching rick and morty you little sassy bitch
Oct 27, 2018 1:08 PM - Flame: linux mint is my main setup
Oct 27, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: your avatar is more gross than a puffy vagina flame
Oct 27, 2018 1:09 PM - Flame: migles your existence is pain....
Oct 27, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: dude thanks
Oct 27, 2018 1:09 PM - migles: i just went to my pictures folder to check what i have there
Oct 27, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: bunch of porn related pictures and overwatch memes
Oct 27, 2018 1:10 PM - Flame: wubba lubba dub dub
Oct 27, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: flame, are they still doing new rick and morty episodes or is the show over?
Oct 27, 2018 1:11 PM - Flame: something like 70 new episodes are going to be made
Oct 27, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: nice"!
Oct 27, 2018 1:16 PM - Flame: best show in a long time
Oct 27, 2018 1:17 PM - migles: futurama was great :c
Oct 27, 2018 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: futurama still is, i like rewatching it every now and then
Oct 27, 2018 1:18 PM - Flame: it was 
Oct 27, 2018 1:18 PM - Flame: fuck fox
Oct 27, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: i can't re watch stuff
Oct 27, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: unless its been 5 years
Oct 27, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: i feel like it limits my brain :c
Oct 27, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: its already limited i know...
Oct 27, 2018 1:19 PM - Noctosphere: i have a new avy... in case it interrest someone 
Oct 27, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: shit, i remember this kid i once met, she would watch shreck 1 every day
Oct 27, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: for 3 weeks
Oct 27, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: it was a pain
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: nice kat
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - Noctosphere: thx^^
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah my brother was like that with the iron giant
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: he watched that movie all the time
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - Noctosphere: Her name is Zelda
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then it became indiana jones
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - Flame: wow jeez weez nocto got a new avy.... my life is now complete
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: i know, you made blogs and stuff
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Oct 27, 2018 1:20 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Oct 27, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: i have like 7 cats
Oct 27, 2018 1:21 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 27, 2018 1:21 PM - Noctosphere: whats their name
Oct 27, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: i had so many i stopped giving them names, i mean, i did grow up, there are no kids around, so..~
Oct 27, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: my sister used to give the names
Oct 27, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: but she doesnt live here anymore
Oct 27, 2018 1:22 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Oct 27, 2018 1:22 PM - Noctosphere: so you are stuck with those evil nameless cats?
Oct 27, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: well, i call one, "fat cat" because he is really fat, more than the brothers"
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Noctosphere: are their name something like "Kitty 1, kitty2, etc"
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Noctosphere: haha ok
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: we call them by the colour lol or catheristic
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Noctosphere: okok^^
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Noctosphere: my cousin once had 5 cats
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - Noctosphere: two of them were fat bitch
Oct 27, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: there is 2 yellows, one loves to cuddle, so we call it cudly cat or something  like that
Oct 27, 2018 1:25 PM - migles: he called fat bitch to the cats?
Oct 27, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 27, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: they all had names
Oct 27, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: its just that two of them were fat and were spitting at everyone
Oct 27, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: lol
Oct 27, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: and only one of them was cudly
Oct 27, 2018 1:26 PM - migles: spit?
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: well you know
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: when cat are angry
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: litteral translation from french is spitting
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: hoo, FSSSHHSSFHFHHAFSHSFHSFH
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: yea something liek that
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: d
Oct 27, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: xd
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: ho zelda is french, does she eats baguettes
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - Noctosphere: whats thye word for that?
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: and watches mimes in the street?
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - Noctosphere: LOL, not french, french canadian
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: i think ussing, i forgot how to spell, let me find
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - Noctosphere: okok thx^^
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: hissing
Oct 27, 2018 1:28 PM - Noctosphere: okok thx^^
Oct 27, 2018 1:29 PM - Noctosphere: i probably wont remember next time ill have to use that word lol
Oct 27, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: hissing
Oct 27, 2018 1:29 PM - migles: its a cool word
Oct 27, 2018 1:29 PM - Noctosphere: brb
Oct 27, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: i will watch rick and morty, so long suckers
Oct 27, 2018 1:32 PM - Noctosphere: b
Oct 27, 2018 1:32 PM - Noctosphere: cya sucker
Oct 27, 2018 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/you-can-now-play-half-life-as-originally-intended-as-spyro-the-dragon/ 10/10 would play
Oct 27, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: i should play spyro again
Oct 27, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: is it playable in the ps3 or does it get shit from the DRM?
Oct 27, 2018 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Err, what do you mean "shit from DRM"?
Oct 27, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: wasn't spyro the game with that fancy drm where gems disapear ?
Oct 27, 2018 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The third game did IIRC, but why would that matter? It's a PS1 classic, it wouldn't trip DRM at all
Oct 27, 2018 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if the DRM did get tripped, at worst you wouldn't be able to beat the end game boss and that's kinda it. There's only like 200 or so total gems missing of the thousands in the game lol
Oct 27, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: i was thinking in using the disc i have lol
Oct 27, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: not the ps classic edition
Oct 27, 2018 3:16 PM - Ryccardo: official ps1 classics are just officially cracked versions
Oct 27, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still wouldn't make any difference, the PS1 emulator on the PS3 is pretty much perfect
Oct 27, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: will give it a try
Oct 27, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think just one or two games don't work, but mainly because they were coded kinda funny
Oct 27, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: btw, is there a freeshop thing in the ps3? i think i remember something about it
Oct 27, 2018 3:18 PM - Ryccardo: not on console, on PC you can use "nps browser"
Oct 27, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's also a site you can go to that functions essentially the same, without requiring a program
Oct 27, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't name it, of course, cuz muh warez ;O;
Oct 27, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, that Spyro Half Life mod = 10/10
Oct 27, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would totally pay $5 for a mod like that ;O;
Oct 27, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: lol how manys moons ago did you send this ps3 for repair migles?
Oct 27, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: i did get the ps3 back like 2 weeks ago now?
Oct 27, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: ps3 was in store for repair over a year ago ;O;
Oct 27, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They used it for bit coin mining
Oct 27, 2018 6:08 PM - Depravo: Bubble crapping bobble
Oct 27, 2018 6:10 PM - Depravo: https://goo.gl/9NnJ7Y
Oct 27, 2018 6:11 PM - Veho: Bought a car.
Oct 27, 2018 6:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m6ec17J.png
Oct 27, 2018 6:15 PM - T-hug: nice m8 i have same one but older model
Oct 27, 2018 6:15 PM - Veho: Nice.
Oct 27, 2018 6:16 PM - Veho: We had a Seat Ibiza until now, the Scenic is huge in comparison.
Oct 27, 2018 6:16 PM - Flame: the real question is does it get you to B from A?
Oct 27, 2018 6:18 PM - Veho: Eventually.
Oct 27, 2018 6:18 PM - Flame: nice
Oct 27, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: flame
Oct 27, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: i finished rick and morty
Oct 27, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: what i do now
Oct 27, 2018 6:59 PM - Veho: Find something actually good to watch  ;O;
Oct 27, 2018 7:03 PM - Depravo: Over the Garden Wall.
Oct 27, 2018 7:05 PM - Veho: +1
Oct 27, 2018 7:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p2gKMqe.jpg
Oct 27, 2018 7:42 PM - migles: dafuq
Oct 27, 2018 7:45 PM - Flame: the dafuqest
Oct 27, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 27, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Twisted my ankle yesterday now marching around ay work for 13.5 hours today sucks lol tomorrow is going to suck too
Oct 27, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh well maybe get some days off soon lol (never gonna happen)
Oct 27, 2018 9:29 PM - Flame: work? thats life in easy mode.
Oct 27, 2018 9:30 PM - Veho: lolwut Flame?
Oct 27, 2018 9:30 PM - Flame: no-work! thats life in hard mode
Oct 27, 2018 9:41 PM - Flame: IT ALL MAKES SENSE NOW!
Oct 27, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5Nf9TMrLJw
Oct 27, 2018 11:07 PM - Veho: Fucken heavy duty.
Oct 27, 2018 11:24 PM - Don Jon: does tinfoil installnsps to usbs now?
Oct 27, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.8shit.net/florida-man-arrested-for-hanging-on-traffic-light-and-shtting-on-cars-passing-underneath/
Oct 27, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only dream of being so legendary
Oct 27, 2018 11:40 PM - Veho: Someone should make a game out of all the Florida Man exploits.
Oct 27, 2018 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Ass
Oct 27, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: You're playing as a bewildered tourist who finds himself in the middle of some tiny Florida town infested with crocodiles and Florida Men.
Oct 27, 2018 11:52 PM - kenenthk: You are now in a relationship with crocodile
Oct 27, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Florida. man dating ng sim
Oct 27, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy crystal meth to impress your date
Oct 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VY7V4zN
Oct 28, 2018 12:13 AM - Noctosphere: hum veho
Oct 28, 2018 12:13 AM - Noctosphere: sorry but I can't like your last image 
Oct 28, 2018 12:14 AM - Veho: What did I do now?
Oct 28, 2018 12:14 AM - Noctosphere: ???
Oct 28, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol due to resemblance of actual. People?
Oct 28, 2018 12:14 AM - Noctosphere: it's just that video with fire and gaz
Oct 28, 2018 12:14 AM - Noctosphere: i wanted to like it, but cant do it in chat
Oct 28, 2018 12:24 AM - Noctosphere: https://youtu.be/aT-cTz3jTPM?t=53
Oct 28, 2018 1:18 AM - CatmanFan: bob-ombs are gnoids that turn into coins
Oct 28, 2018 1:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xb3xkih.jpg
Oct 28, 2018 1:47 AM - Noctosphere: Bob-ombette?
Oct 28, 2018 1:47 AM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 28, 2018 1:53 AM - CatmanFan: NOOOOOOOOOOO
Oct 28, 2018 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 29, 2018)

Oct 28, 2018 5:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hX7OSMS.mp4
Oct 28, 2018 6:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/moxvllu
Oct 28, 2018 8:14 AM - kenenthk: No
Oct 28, 2018 8:35 AM - Ericthegreat: Veho wtf are those things?
Oct 28, 2018 8:35 AM - Ericthegreat: Plants?
Oct 28, 2018 10:11 AM - Arras: barnacles, apparently
Oct 28, 2018 10:51 AM - migles: is ssd pricing finnaly living up?
Oct 28, 2018 10:52 AM - migles: seen 120gb ssds going for 30 bucks now
Oct 28, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: migles i recently got a nvme for £130 or so
Oct 28, 2018 11:41 AM - Flame: which is 500GB
Oct 28, 2018 11:52 AM - Noctosphere: a what?
Oct 28, 2018 11:52 AM - Noctosphere: nvme???
Oct 28, 2018 11:54 AM - migles: yes nvme
Oct 28, 2018 11:54 AM - migles: a pci express ssd
Oct 28, 2018 11:54 AM - migles: nice flame
Oct 28, 2018 11:54 AM - migles: i got mine for 200 IIRC lol
Oct 28, 2018 11:55 AM - migles: dude i need serious storage, i mean, need 1tb for my ps3
Oct 28, 2018 11:55 AM - migles: and for my pc i want to get either 8 or 10TB
Oct 28, 2018 11:55 AM - migles: my hdds are old, and i am running low in space
Oct 28, 2018 11:55 AM - migles: need to shuffle arround stuff
Oct 28, 2018 11:56 AM - migles: not sure if wait and get a bunch of 1tb ssds when prices go down, or a huge hdd
Oct 28, 2018 11:58 AM - migles: and of course i also want 1tb for my torrent box
Oct 28, 2018 12:03 PM - migles: the store i got my computer stuff from, the website is a mess now, can't clear check hdd vs ssd prices
Oct 28, 2018 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like 50TB
Oct 28, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just basically if i could get infinite storage that would be nice
Oct 28, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: infinite processing power ;O;
Oct 28, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: i believe 10tb for me is enough
Oct 28, 2018 12:28 PM - migles: i dont hoard movies or even have movies
Oct 28, 2018 12:28 PM - migles: just roms and isos
Oct 28, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also nice but really if i could pick one storage would be my preference
Oct 28, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the movies all the games all the books everything at my fingertips
Oct 28, 2018 12:29 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 28, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk your still alive? 'Cancels party' lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Yeah your daughters kept me busy
Oct 28, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:30 PM - kenenthk: I've been working 2 jobs
Oct 28, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus man been working one myself but getting like 60 plus hours a week
Oct 28, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At work right now
Oct 28, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lime
Oct 28, 2018 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Put my 2 weeks at one going back full time to the store next week
Oct 28, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 22 bucks an hour OT lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:32 PM - kenenthk: It was nice bringing in 2400 a month but it's been making me go crazy
Oct 28, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Kennenthk you brutal lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:33 PM - kenenthk: 15 hour work days 5 days out of the week
Oct 28, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eek lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just needed to win MegaMillions
Oct 28, 2018 12:34 PM - kenenthk: I'm quitting the hospital though new supervisors too much of a manipulative bitch
Oct 28, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She manipulated your junk? Hehehe
Oct 28, 2018 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Hell no that wouldn't give me any sleep at all
Oct 28, 2018 12:35 PM - migles: psio
Oct 28, 2018 12:36 PM - migles: so you get only like 40 percent of mega millions if you win, after taxes?
Oct 28, 2018 12:37 PM - migles: i heard it in the news they said something like that, if one person wants to cash out all the money you get a really low ammount, compared of them giving you the money after you died
Oct 28, 2018 12:37 PM - migles: you can choose payments during like 30 years IIRC
Oct 28, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but it would still be tons lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: which i conspiracy that they hire a hitman to kill you soon or poison your fancy expensive watter to dont pay you the whole mega millions ;O;
Oct 28, 2018 12:39 PM - migles: but dude
Oct 28, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: its so low compared to the whole cake :C
Oct 28, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: they basically own you :c
Oct 28, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That last nig one was 1.6 billion dollar
Oct 28, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: btw, psio, do you invest in stock market?
Oct 28, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Big even lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles i used to do stocks but my wife screwed that up
Oct 28, 2018 12:42 PM - migles: lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:42 PM - migles: how did she break it? XD
Oct 28, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might get back into it at some point
Oct 28, 2018 12:42 PM - migles: invested everything in a kickstarter campain? ;O;
Oct 28, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol invested in steel when it was high lost like 2K dolllars before i could get it out
Oct 28, 2018 12:43 PM - migles: lel
Oct 28, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was the worst investment ever
Oct 28, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy high sell low right? Lol
Oct 28, 2018 12:44 PM - migles: why do people preefer to waste money in wish tickets like mega millions, and not spend it in the stock market? its basically the same thing, but safer
Oct 28, 2018 12:44 PM - Veho: Don't buy high  
Oct 28, 2018 12:44 PM - Veho: Migles, the return on a 50 cent investment is fuck all, that's why.
Oct 28, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: but the change of wining that is so low...
Oct 28, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: you are just throwing away money
Oct 28, 2018 12:45 PM - migles: yes you can win, but damn, the chances are so low
Oct 28, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: i am thinking in putting a money in the side
Oct 28, 2018 12:46 PM - migles: and invest in the stock market
Oct 28, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: but i feel like there is something i am missing..
Oct 28, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: i need some extra cash, banks used to be about "keep ya money with us and we will give you interest" now its all about "we keep your money for fees, we still give you interest but its like 1 cent for 1000 years"
Oct 28, 2018 12:48 PM - Veho: Yeah, a decade of experience, knowledge of economy, and insider info.
Oct 28, 2018 12:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LWGlEiW
Oct 28, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: so, where else can i invest money?
Oct 28, 2018 12:52 PM - migles: to make money
Oct 28, 2018 12:55 PM - Veho: Drugs.
Oct 28, 2018 12:55 PM - Veho: Dealing has huge profit margins.
Oct 28, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: lel
Oct 28, 2018 1:11 PM - Depravo: Training.
Oct 28, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Counterfeiting
Oct 28, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best way ro make money
Oct 28, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To even lol
Oct 28, 2018 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I cant even counterfeit a working sentence lol
Oct 28, 2018 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also hear banks give you money on request if you have a gun
Oct 28, 2018 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worrying about money is wasted time
Oct 28, 2018 2:14 PM - Flame: counterfeit is maybe one of the hardest ways here
Oct 28, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: the money these days is made by cutting edge tech
Oct 28, 2018 2:15 PM - Flame: in UK anyway
Oct 28, 2018 2:54 PM - CatmanFan: why don't we HELP ME HELP YOU
Oct 28, 2018 2:54 PM - CatmanFan: omg it's that infamous Logan Paul song
Oct 28, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.8satire.com/student-sets-out-to-write-paper-ends-up-breaking-masturbation-record/
Oct 28, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pen is mightier than the sword but penis is not?
Oct 28, 2018 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Type A flu neat.... Lol
Oct 28, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: psio
Oct 28, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: t
Oct 28, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: thats some bullshit
Oct 28, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: i beat that record!
Oct 28, 2018 6:57 PM - migles: i did it about 70 the day after my gf broke up with me, it worked very well to prevent my suicide
Oct 28, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcYYOIThs7A
Oct 28, 2018 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: people are still talking about bobs game
Oct 28, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: Fucking Bob's Game.
Oct 28, 2018 8:16 PM - Depravo: Saying that, he was simply a man before his time.
Oct 28, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: These days any old pixelly shit gets published.
Oct 28, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: "Hey! It's got cool retro-style graphics!"
Oct 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Another O and it would have been epic
Oct 28, 2018 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Name the Boobs guess the porn stars name!
Oct 28, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like XXX trivia
Oct 29, 2018 12:27 AM - pyromaniac123: 
Oct 29, 2018 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TMyGTHK
Oct 29, 2018 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oQp3dLX


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 30, 2018)

Oct 29, 2018 7:26 AM - Veho: The problem with old pixelly shit is that the authors think the game mechanics can be old and crappy too. We're getting games with movements and controls worse than the first Super Mario game.
Oct 29, 2018 7:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: WE DID IT BOYS 
Oct 29, 2018 7:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We made it through NINE GRUELING WEEKS of twitch's pokemon anime marathon 
Oct 29, 2018 9:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jl1qYAY
Oct 29, 2018 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://imgur.com/gallery/jl1qYAY LOL
Oct 29, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: true, and yet he hasn't made a serious attempt at getting the game released more recently
Oct 29, 2018 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: there was a kickstarter, he spent all the money on rent so he could move out of his car, ran out of money, moved back into his car
Oct 29, 2018 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: it does make me wonder if the supposedly 90% complete game ever really existed, something i've wondered many times in the past
Oct 29, 2018 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: if he managed the first 90% then surely during the past few years he should have been able to finish the last 10%
Oct 29, 2018 11:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i did quite like the demos so i would have definitely played the full version, i would have even paid for it
Oct 29, 2018 11:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that's just bad game design by bad developers
Oct 29, 2018 11:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: controls are a really easy thing to fuck up in many types of games
Oct 29, 2018 11:09 AM - Veho: Well I doubt Depravo is complaining about good game designers, he's complaining about the zero effort cash grabs (i.e. 90% of the market)
Oct 29, 2018 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: you mean, 90% of the mobile market 
Oct 29, 2018 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: PC indie stuff tends to actually be good or at the very least have effort put into it
Oct 29, 2018 11:17 AM - Veho: 90% of indie titles.
Oct 29, 2018 11:17 AM - Veho: Some devs are indie because they don't want to compromise their vision.
Oct 29, 2018 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: the model that works so well for making money on mobile doesn't work as well on PC
Oct 29, 2018 11:17 AM - Veho: Others are indie because nobody wants to publish that crap.
Oct 29, 2018 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: that being ad supported games
Oct 29, 2018 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: and infinite microtransactions
Oct 29, 2018 11:18 AM - Veho: That doesn't mean there isn't a ton of crappy titles on PC.
Oct 29, 2018 11:18 AM - Veho: PC games just find interesting new ways of being crap.
Oct 29, 2018 11:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: for an indie game on PC to actually make money it needs to be good
Oct 29, 2018 11:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: it needs to stand out or get drowned in the flood
Oct 29, 2018 11:23 AM - Veho: True.
Oct 29, 2018 11:24 AM - Veho: But all other things being equal, mobile games need to stand out too.
Oct 29, 2018 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're much more likely to download some dumb free mobile game than buy some dumb steam game
Oct 29, 2018 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know because i used to download so many dumb mobile games
Oct 29, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: just because they were free and i was hoarding apps
Oct 29, 2018 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: people do that with steam games, but only after they're already known
Oct 29, 2018 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/diablo3/comments/9sawzj/diablo_possible_leaks_from_blizzcon_d2_remaster/
Oct 29, 2018 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: D2 remaster would be a day 1 purchase for me
Oct 29, 2018 11:42 AM - migles: psio and we would play togheter!
Oct 29, 2018 11:42 AM - Veho: TRJ, you downloaded them, but how many did you end up playing?
Oct 29, 2018 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i bet my friend would buy that remaster, which means i would too
Oct 29, 2018 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: to play together
Oct 29, 2018 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: mobile? most of them i tried at least a few times
Oct 29, 2018 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: kept them installed even when i wasn't using them and some of them spammed up my notifications with ads and others probably did worse
Oct 29, 2018 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: but you know, some kids are going to play all the shitty free games because their parents won't let them buy anything
Oct 29, 2018 11:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: ensuring a user base even if that user base is mostly new players
Oct 29, 2018 11:49 AM - Veho: I was going to say that a userbase that doesn't pay any icrotransactions is useless, but the ad revenue would still come in regardless of who sees the ads so yeah.
Oct 29, 2018 11:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7WoH3me.jpg
Oct 29, 2018 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the ad revenue is actually not bad especially when you have 100 reskins of the same game ripping off popular franchises or types of games in order to trick people into downloading it
Oct 29, 2018 12:02 PM - Veho: And they all have a blocky shouting angry dude as the icon.
Oct 29, 2018 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yHMBMay.png
Oct 29, 2018 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5sX-CUff_M&feature=em-uploademail
Oct 29, 2018 12:39 PM - Veho: Well that was a stupid video. I really wanted to know what was removed from Worms Armageddon, but
Oct 29, 2018 12:39 PM - Veho: he said fuck all, basically.
Oct 29, 2018 12:39 PM - Veho: "Some taunts were removed. We shall not speak of them."
Oct 29, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ozdXIdkWn_4
Oct 29, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Oct 29, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7owXImw.gif
Oct 29, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gTtlutd
Oct 29, 2018 1:15 PM - Veho: I am drooling right now, thank you.
Oct 29, 2018 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x0dZWsL
Oct 29, 2018 1:53 PM - Cubuss: oh hello there
Oct 29, 2018 1:53 PM - Cubuss: Dindt knew there was a shoutbox
Oct 29, 2018 1:56 PM - Veho: Fresh meat!
Oct 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Noctosphere: hey veho
Oct 29, 2018 2:28 PM - Noctosphere: why locking my thread up? 
Oct 29, 2018 2:42 PM - Veho: Hey Nocto. Because it was pointless. You only opened it to complain about the stickied thread, and you didn't post a single image there to show what's supposed to be funny by your criteria.
Oct 29, 2018 2:46 PM - Veho: And even if you did, the replies would just be a bunch of people saying your pics aren't that funny.
Oct 29, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wph4R8Hz8s4
Oct 29, 2018 3:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hSNKh8k
Oct 29, 2018 3:50 PM - Noctosphere: haha donw worry Veho, I know that   Was just toying
Oct 29, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: those pancakes look good but pancakes are really more of a dessert thing for me
Oct 29, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like eating sweet things as a meal
Oct 29, 2018 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't feel right
Oct 29, 2018 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the french have the right idea with their crepes
Oct 29, 2018 6:18 PM - Veho: What is their idea?
Oct 29, 2018 6:42 PM - Veho: Savoury crepes?
Oct 29, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: so, every tutorial that i see about using a PI as a torrent box
Oct 29, 2018 7:11 PM - migles: talks i need a VPN
Oct 29, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: is there a real danger from not using VPN? and i mean from internet people, my isp doesn't care
Oct 29, 2018 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're 100% sure your ISP doesn't care, then you don't really need a VPN.
Oct 29, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: Yeah, a VPN is there to hide your downloads from THE MAN.
Oct 29, 2018 7:35 PM - Veho: If your ISP doesn't care, you don't need a VPN.
Oct 29, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dwE83KU.jpg
Oct 29, 2018 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDEIxwtVJx4
Oct 29, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: yeah, from what i know no one gets DMCA letters unless downloading movies from our country
Oct 29, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: they blocked access to pirate sites trough DNS but other than that..
Oct 29, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: they dont care
Oct 29, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: i was asking because concerns of people online can get into my network trough the pi or something
Oct 29, 2018 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry about it, you're not important enough for a random hacker to grab your IP and do anything with it ;O;
Oct 29, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old ISP was pretty kick ass, they only have to give up like 3 IP'
Oct 29, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IP's a month and out of like 6 million subscribers you had good odds of not getting hit lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't need a VPN or anything
Oct 29, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: i remember the rapid share and mega upload days
Oct 29, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: reset the router to get a new ip, bypass all download limits ;O;
Oct 29, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: My ISP rotates IPs on a daily basis. I get a new IP every day, and every time I reboot the router.
Oct 29, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Oct 29, 2018 8:34 PM - Veho: Reset router, clear cookies, infinite downloads 
Oct 29, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: wow
Oct 29, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, from work I've fond that a lot of ISPs around eastern Europe do that
Oct 29, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be checking accounts and some guy will have a couple dozen IPs for a whole month from the same ISP lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: so the store dude was sure i needed a 2.5 amps power suply, lol, this pi is powering from my 500ma router usb port just fine
Oct 29, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: hey tom, check how many ips i got
Oct 29, 2018 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/02/six-strikes-copyright-alert-system-faq
Oct 29, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if you're going to try and power a USB HDD or something you're going to need more
Oct 29, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: just curious how many differnt i had for the month
Oct 29, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: sure tom, i got the official power suply just to be sure
Oct 29, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: but my 4 rbd led mouse cheap keyboard and even the hdmi to vga adapter, and network where being powered just fine from the 1amp charger
Oct 29, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: so, what is the best torrent server for this thing, deluge?
Oct 29, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: searched for tutorials, only stuff biased with that "private internet access" vpn subscription
Oct 29, 2018 8:38 PM - migles: *found
Oct 29, 2018 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why bother with a Pi torrent server anyways? Transfer speeds probably wouldn't be great since you're still stuck with USB 2.0
Oct 29, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: what has usb anything with it=
Oct 29, 2018 8:41 PM - migles: ?
Oct 29, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well how do you have the hard drive hooked up to your Pi?
Oct 29, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you'll be transferring stuff to a HDD right?
Oct 29, 2018 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's via USB 
Oct 29, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: yeah, but why i care about the hdd speed?
Oct 29, 2018 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Jinx!
Oct 29, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: i wanted to use it as a torrent client to download stuff, and upload, got a private torrent website, i want to get my ratio up without having my full desktop always on
Oct 29, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right, but you still have to transfer those files to and from your PC
Oct 29, 2018 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will be slow lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: my internet downloads at 2 megaBYTES per second max lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: so leaving it during the night for download huge games, makes it more effective
Oct 29, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: well if i want stuff fast into my pc, i can just unplug the thing and my hdd and connect it to my pc
Oct 29, 2018 8:45 PM - migles: the usb 2 bottleneck is not an issue for me
Oct 29, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: i just dont want to have my whole computer turned on all the time, to do a thing that a 5 volts 2 amps device can lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: and as i have an adsl connection, i mean, transfers via the ethernet port as i need is fast enough for me lol
Oct 29, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: plus when i get tired of the torrent box, i can just shove kodi or netflix in it and use it on my tv
Oct 29, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: or turn it into an iphone 4 bricker
Oct 29, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: or as an ethernet repeater or something
Oct 29, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: or better yet, PIHOLE, a local dns service to block ads across my network
Oct 29, 2018 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I keep meaning to setup one of my Pi's as a Pihole.
Oct 29, 2018 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm too lazy to do that
Oct 29, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: lel
Oct 29, 2018 8:54 PM - migles: do a portable iphone bricker ;O;
Oct 29, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2018/10/29/samsung-512gb-microsd-card-for-galaxy-note-9-price-and-release-date/amp/
Oct 29, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I still haven't even used all 64GB built in to my S8 
Oct 29, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 53GB that's available to the user anyways
Oct 29, 2018 11:52 PM - Joe88: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-rtx-2080-ti-graphics-cards-dying/
Oct 29, 2018 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek. RIP 2080 ti
Oct 30, 2018 12:15 AM - migles: lelelelel
Oct 30, 2018 12:15 AM - migles: rtx technology is too powerfull???
Oct 30, 2018 12:19 AM - Noctosphere: wow
Oct 30, 2018 12:19 AM - Noctosphere: I think I won't buy RTX 2060 on second thyough
Oct 30, 2018 12:19 AM - Noctosphere: ^^
Oct 30, 2018 1:21 AM - Coto: MAD_ERROR_BUFLEN
Oct 30, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BLUMPKIN_NEEDED
Oct 30, 2018 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPJv21UMMtc
Oct 30, 2018 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyone familiar with OpenMediaVault? For some reason, OMV has a slight hiccup every day at like exactly 9:38PM. No matter what I'm watching, nor what service I use to stream with, OMV just stops transferring media at exactly that time for no reason that I can find
Oct 30, 2018 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I checked logs, found no errors or anything. It just randomly stops pushing media to any device/program I use to stream and I can't figure out why lol
Oct 30, 2018 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Goes away after a minute, but it's kinda annoying being in the middle of a movie and then it just stops buffering and closes lol
Oct 30, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: that is weird lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it the hard drive sleeping or virus scan starting?
Oct 30, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like it scans C and 9 and finishes about 938 the hits the media drive?
Oct 30, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a scheduled task of some sort
Oct 30, 2018 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No scans or anything, it's running on my Raspberry Pi
Oct 30, 2018 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And HDD wouldn't be sleeping, since it's being read from to transfer the file
Oct 30, 2018 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it only ever happens at 9:38, no other times lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: pi cron job?
Oct 30, 2018 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cache flush time in the OS?
Oct 30, 2018 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2018/10/29/soccer-star-found-dead-almost-beheaded-with-his-genitals-severed/amp/
Oct 30, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: None that I'm aware of. I've checked configs and everything, nothing is scheduled to run at this time
Oct 30, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try hitting it with a hammer  lol is your router rebooting at that time?
Oct 30, 2018 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, router is fine cuz the internet works during it
Oct 30, 2018 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just the transfers from the Pi that stop then
Oct 30, 2018 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is why it's so weird
Oct 30, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something in the chain is occupied doing something for a minute that is flooding something cache or RAM or bandwidth
Oct 30, 2018 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or Cache is empty and needs refill
Oct 30, 2018 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's too consistent to be something like that
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It never happens any other time
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at the very least, any other time I use it lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could happen at 4 in the morning too, but I'd never know it lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's something on your network
Oct 30, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: some setting
Oct 30, 2018 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I take one day off work and my shit blows up with messages from coworkers
Oct 30, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your shit blows up? lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:52 AM - kenenthk: Yeah your daughter sent nudes earlier psi
Oct 30, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:53 AM - kenenthk: I take pride in being an asdhole
Oct 30, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: gay pride?
Oct 30, 2018 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Only near dinoh
Oct 30, 2018 2:57 AM - kenenthk: We need img tags
Oct 30, 2018 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-mcdonalds-gunman-killed-by-armed-dad-who-is-injured-in-shootout.amp
Oct 30, 2018 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: McDonalds should make a new sandwich in honor of him lol
Oct 30, 2018 3:47 AM - kenenthk: McShoooter
Oct 30, 2018 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 31, 2018)

Oct 30, 2018 5:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tXGbDeV.jpg
Oct 30, 2018 7:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: "The gentleman who unfortunately lost his life" yes, how very unfortunate that the gentleman mcdonalds shooter got exactly what he deserved
Oct 30, 2018 7:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Oct 30, 2018 7:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: that budweiser thing has to be a satire news site, it just has to
Oct 30, 2018 7:21 AM - Veho: Yes, Waterford Whispers is like The Onion.
Oct 30, 2018 8:15 AM - T-hug: I dunno man drinkin piss or bud is a lose/lose situation
Oct 30, 2018 8:15 AM - T-hug: they both suck just one of them will give you wind
Oct 30, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: is there any use for an old IDE 8 GB hard drive
Oct 30, 2018 12:59 PM - migles: this thing is like 20 years old and still works very well and its fast lol
Oct 30, 2018 1:01 PM - migles: its a maxtor drive
Oct 30, 2018 1:25 PM - Localhorst86: doorstop
Oct 30, 2018 1:32 PM - TurdPooCharger: Put a bunch of conspiracy related stuff on that hard drive. Label and wrap it as "Top Secret". Borrow or hide the drive somewhere so that many years later, someone digs it up and scratches their head when they boot it.
Oct 30, 2018 1:45 PM - Veho: Send it to a museum.
Oct 30, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: create a folder called "Your Mum", put porno's of one female porno star. send it to a orphanage.
Oct 30, 2018 1:59 PM - DinohScene: Migs! use it as a replacement drive in an old Xbox
Oct 30, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: dinoh
Oct 30, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: 8 GB?
Oct 30, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: dude too late :c i caniballized the drive
Oct 30, 2018 2:05 PM - migles: love their magnets
Oct 30, 2018 2:05 PM - Veho: You ate it?
Oct 30, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: no, i opened it up, and took the magnet
Oct 30, 2018 2:07 PM - migles: dins, 8 gb can be usefull for an old xbox? you can't put like a 40-100GB one and fill it with games?
Oct 30, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: If you like powerful magnets, find some old loudspeakers.
Oct 30, 2018 2:08 PM - migles: this drive was pratically empty, no documents no picturtes, just windows and porn videos
Oct 30, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: vintage generic porn videos, not anything worth it or weird
Oct 30, 2018 2:09 PM - DinohScene: stock dashes only see 8 gigs.
Oct 30, 2018 2:09 PM - DinohScene: there's several Xboxes with 10 GB harddrives, extra 2 gigs is just unpartitioned.
Oct 30, 2018 2:09 PM - DinohScene: but yes, hacked ones benefit from larger HDDs
Oct 30, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: thanks for letting me know dins, next time something like this happens i send you the drive lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: yeah if it was something like a 400GB drive, sure i would keep it
Oct 30, 2018 2:10 PM - DinohScene: haha, I don't think I'd ever put a stock 8 gig IDE drive in an old Xbox
Oct 30, 2018 2:10 PM - migles: lel
Oct 30, 2018 2:11 PM - DinohScene: but for people that want everything in stock condition, sure
Oct 30, 2018 2:11 PM - migles: i wanted one big ass IDE drive for when i decide to get a fat ps2
Oct 30, 2018 2:12 PM - DinohScene: I got a 160 gig in mine
Oct 30, 2018 2:12 PM - DinohScene: never use it tho
Oct 30, 2018 2:12 PM - DinohScene: aside from a FMCB install machine
Oct 30, 2018 2:12 PM - migles: lel
Oct 30, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: like i have a damn ps3 and will get a 1tb for it to never actually play a thing
Oct 30, 2018 2:13 PM - DinohScene: welp
Oct 30, 2018 2:13 PM - DinohScene: back to streaming RDR2 again!
Oct 30, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: I keep reading that as R2D2.
Oct 30, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: same
Oct 30, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: what is RDR2
Oct 30, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: i always think about star wars
Oct 30, 2018 2:14 PM - DinohScene: Red Dead Redemption 2 : D
Oct 30, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: right
Oct 30, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: i should get the ps3 and play the first one
Oct 30, 2018 2:15 PM - migles: its one of thoose games i always want to play but never end up to
Oct 30, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it on PC too?
Oct 30, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wait for the PC version so I can use trainers and drive a car in RDR2 lol
Oct 30, 2018 2:20 PM - migles: i believe RDR was ps3 and xbox only?
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: yep, and RDR2 ps4 and xbox only as well
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 PM - Flame: lol psio.... you can see a ufo in RDR2
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: hey flame
Oct 30, 2018 2:21 PM - migles: whats the next project for my pi?
Oct 30, 2018 2:22 PM - migles: o right, will turn it into a FM radio sender, just for fun
Oct 30, 2018 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi Random Porn viewer
Oct 30, 2018 2:29 PM - Veho: Pi random porn streamer.
Oct 30, 2018 2:41 PM - Veho: I would like a Pi UMPC.
Oct 30, 2018 2:45 PM - Localhorst86: build it
Oct 30, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8mbwfef
Oct 30, 2018 2:57 PM - Veho: I don't have the knowledge or the tools to build one.
Oct 30, 2018 4:06 PM - DinohScene: and that's RDR2 finished!
Oct 30, 2018 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh was it good?
Oct 30, 2018 4:14 PM - DinohScene: amazing story
Oct 30, 2018 4:15 PM - DinohScene: brilliant game
Oct 30, 2018 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it will get a PC release.... I don't really want a PS4 or Xbox One (although that 1X is tempting)
Oct 30, 2018 4:20 PM - DinohScene: doubt it
Oct 30, 2018 4:20 PM - DinohScene: RDR1 never got it
Oct 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jkq_ZmzrYo
Oct 30, 2018 4:36 PM - migles: so, whats the cheapest to get 100GB of storage, ssd? sd cards?
Oct 30, 2018 4:37 PM - DinohScene: depends what your purpose is
Oct 30, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: thumb drives?
Oct 30, 2018 4:38 PM - migles: for my pi
Oct 30, 2018 4:40 PM - DinohScene: just storage?
Oct 30, 2018 4:40 PM - DinohScene: thumbdrives
Oct 30, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: yeah, for torrent box
Oct 30, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: currently only got a stolen micro sd card for it, 16gb
Oct 30, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: and a 32gb thumb drive
Oct 30, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: i have my 1tb external drive that i use for the wii and ps3, but i would rather not use that, i am scared of losing data or corruption or something
Oct 30, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just spend like 20 bucks on an external hard drive like 300GB's or something
Oct 30, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA57Z22F0309&cm_re=External_hard_drive-_-9SIA57Z22F0309-_-Product
Oct 30, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 45 bucks 750GB's 
Oct 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: newegg is us only
Oct 30, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon?
Oct 30, 2018 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Portable-External-Drive-WDBU6Y0020BBK-WESN-x/dp/B06W55K9N6/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1540918112&sr=1-3&keywords=external+hard+drive 2TB but like 65 bucks
Oct 30, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: nice price
Oct 30, 2018 4:49 PM - Flame: but migles is broke
Oct 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Flame: so is his gba sp ;O;
Oct 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 30, 2018 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles just pimp out a neighbor for money or something lol
Oct 30, 2018 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You shouldn't be giving out kisses for free, you wanna make some money!"
Oct 30, 2018 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ImYci3uWXbg?t=5
Oct 30, 2018 4:54 PM - Flame: lol
Oct 30, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: screw you
Oct 30, 2018 4:58 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy for your gba sp
Oct 30, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: leave my gba alone
Oct 30, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: i have like 100 GB of music that i never listen to
Oct 30, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: the thing is, i have storage, i just need to delete crap lol
Oct 30, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: i have like 5 different old torrent folders scattered around
Oct 30, 2018 5:01 PM - migles: another 20-30 scattered folders with photos
Oct 30, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: basically i would like, plug the camera card, copy the pictures folder into the desktop, then i would burry it in another place
Oct 30, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have everything cleaned out hut still want like 20TB more
Oct 30, 2018 5:15 PM - T-hug: The Equalizer 2 2018 1080p WEB-DL H264 AC3-EVO
Oct 30, 2018 5:16 PM - T-hug: someone was waitin for that
Oct 30, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh gonna get that TY T Man
Oct 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/how-add-storage-nvidia-shield-tv?amp
Oct 30, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/sony-is-doubling-down-on-playstation-vue/amp/
Oct 30, 2018 9:29 PM - Noctosphere: hi psichotic
Oct 30, 2018 9:29 PM - Noctosphere: _
Oct 30, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn Sony has lost it.... I don't think PS Vue can compete with Google and Amazon lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:30 PM - Noctosphere: Ps vue? whats that? something like Netflix?
Oct 30, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Noctosteer hey  lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Noctosphere: cuz were gonna get a quebecois one around january in quebec
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah like Netflix and cable kind of
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Noctosphere: well, theres a debate about netflix here in canada
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's kind of flopping although it did sound d cool to me
Oct 30, 2018 9:31 PM - Noctosphere: because Netflix doesn't pay taxes
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Netflix but sometimes I consider canceling it
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Noctosphere: everyone want them to
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they should pay taxes
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Noctosphere: oh really?
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Noctosphere: I have Plex personally
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: then again I think all companies should pay taxes lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:32 PM - Noctosphere: I download my medias online, mostly on semi-private tracker
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: I put them in my ext hdd of 3TB
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: and then
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: I can stream them eveerywhere
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I still download a movie here and there but rarely
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: and yea, ik, they should pay taxes yea
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: about Netflix
Oct 30, 2018 9:33 PM - Noctosphere: the thing is they made a deal with governement
Oct 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Noctosphere: theyll invest 500M$ over 5 years in making stuff
Oct 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Noctosphere: but that doesn't fit for Quebec
Oct 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Noctosphere: 15M$ will be invested here in Quebec
Oct 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Noctosphere: -.-
Oct 30, 2018 9:34 PM - Noctosphere: because we are french speaker, you know...
Oct 30, 2018 9:35 PM - Noctosphere: plus, Quebecois show are VERY hard to translate
Oct 30, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so by invest they mean to rip off the average Joe bribe politicians and get content out of it they will sell.... lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:35 PM - Noctosphere: heh
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: lot of people, incvluding companies, want Netflix to pay taxes
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: but governement says, its too late, we already made a deal
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: in 5 years, they better do pay taxes
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: 2-3 years now i think
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: politicians and corporate greed the perfect storm of corruption
Oct 30, 2018 9:36 PM - Noctosphere: they mae this deal a while ago
Oct 30, 2018 9:37 PM - Noctosphere: well, I live in the most corrupted city in Quebec xD
Oct 30, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they will get an extension and free land to build an office on
Oct 30, 2018 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just watch and see
Oct 30, 2018 9:37 PM - Noctosphere: the previous mayor was mayor for 23 years because he was rigging election, plus he made tons of deals for money in his own pocket
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: exactly
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: like, construction contract
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: if you wanted to have it
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: you needed to first give the guy 25k$
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a bargain lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: he frauded for millions
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: yea...
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: d
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: xd
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: guy sold out the people cheap
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: thanks god, we nbow have a cop as mayor
Oct 30, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Oct 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Noctosphere: here in Laval, we also have tons of advantage we dont get in bigger city
Oct 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Noctosphere: and Laval is the 3rd bviggest city in Quebec
Oct 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a dirty cop? lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:39 PM - Noctosphere: for example, free library, free parking
Oct 30, 2018 9:40 PM - Noctosphere: such stuff
Oct 30, 2018 9:40 PM - Noctosphere: idk much about other advantage we got from Laval citizen card
Oct 30, 2018 9:40 PM - Noctosphere: but IK theres those two
Oct 30, 2018 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably paid for by the federal government (Canadian version)
Oct 30, 2018 9:40 PM - Noctosphere: well, it's only in Laval
Oct 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Noctosphere: those stuff are payable in most other cities
Oct 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Noctosphere: Montreal fopr example, there are near to no free parking
Oct 30, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ahhh no free library system for the whole country?
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Noctosphere: idk in the whole country, but IK in Quebec, it's exclusive to smaller library or at Laval
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's weird you have free health care but not free library?
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Noctosphere: i never heard of free livbrary elsewhere in Quebec
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Noctosphere: its all paid witht axes^^
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Noctosphere: taxes*
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: indeed nothing is free lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:42 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Oct 30, 2018 9:43 PM - Noctosphere: well
Oct 30, 2018 9:43 PM - Noctosphere: videwo games can be free if you know what I mean 
Oct 30, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol free for the taking
Oct 30, 2018 9:44 PM - Noctosphere: I'm watching Black Clover rn
Oct 30, 2018 9:44 PM - Noctosphere: i got those episodes for free
Oct 30, 2018 9:44 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 30, 2018 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: does Pluto TV work in Canada?
Oct 30, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's like free cable over the internet
Oct 30, 2018 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for Android
Oct 30, 2018 9:45 PM - Noctosphere: never heard of it, but only few english canadian channel are available in Quebec
Oct 30, 2018 9:45 PM - Noctosphere: oh
Oct 30, 2018 9:45 PM - Noctosphere: idk
Oct 30, 2018 9:45 PM - Noctosphere: I have Videotron, but planning to move to Alibox on ROKU
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Noctosphere: i think its like 240$/15 months per tv
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Noctosphere: we planning to get two of them
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pluto.tv
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Noctosphere: and use plex as well
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Noctosphere: yes it works
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: see if it works I think on PC in browser lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:46 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: hell, my hdd is almost full
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lots of on demand stuff too
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: full of media I downloaded over years
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: yea
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: its a 3tb hdd
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: i have like 400gb left
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: i can still stuff stuff in it
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Noctosphere: 
Oct 30, 2018 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One Punch Man but subbed lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: ik it
Oct 30, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: but i havent it on my hdd
Oct 30, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: in my thread about what will you buy oin black friday
Oct 30, 2018 9:48 PM - Noctosphere: someone said "a life
Oct 30, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 30, 2018 9:49 PM - Noctosphere: what I dont understand
Oct 30, 2018 9:49 PM - Noctosphere: is that gamers have multiple lives
Oct 30, 2018 9:49 PM - Noctosphere: dont need to buy one
Oct 30, 2018 9:50 PM - Noctosphere: hey psichotic
Oct 30, 2018 9:50 PM - Noctosphere: do you watch Black Clover?
Oct 30, 2018 9:51 PM - Noctosphere: its about a world where people master magic, but theres that one guy who can't use it
Oct 30, 2018 9:51 PM - Noctosphere: so he will become an anti-mage
Oct 30, 2018 9:52 PM - Noctosphere: but dont take me wrong, hes not a bad guy 
Oct 30, 2018 9:55 PM - Noctosphere: brb
Oct 30, 2018 9:56 PM - Noctosphere: b... uyou there psichotic?
Oct 30, 2018 9:57 PM - Noctosphere: well, looks like you left
Oct 30, 2018 9:57 PM - Noctosphere: so will I
Oct 30, 2018 9:57 PM - Noctosphere: cya
Oct 30, 2018 10:08 PM - Depravo: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/thq-nordic-playstation-bundle-2
Oct 30, 2018 10:16 PM - Noctosphere: lol, I sold my ps4 a while ago to get the Switch^^
Oct 30, 2018 10:16 PM - Noctosphere: I wonder, is there any humble bundle for switchy games?%
Oct 30, 2018 10:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, should I be using Ccleaner on my pc? 
Oct 30, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat a new update for DraStic came out today
Oct 30, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.macrumors.com/2018/10/30/apple-releases-tvos-12-1/amp/
Oct 30, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/reviews/2018/10/30/18024958/diablo-3-nintendo-switch-review-eternal-collection
Oct 31, 2018 12:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The mail icon on my task bar has a number one next to it and it won'g go away 
Oct 31, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's because your number 1 
Oct 31, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2-bVg7PmF0c?t=47
Oct 31, 2018 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/4tryj2nb5cv11.jpg
Oct 31, 2018 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only number one on this pc cause Is the only account on it.
Oct 31, 2018 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But why won't it go away, I read all the email 
Oct 31, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: turn off notifications and then back on?
Oct 31, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe fixes? lol
Oct 31, 2018 2:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It changed to number two
Oct 31, 2018 2:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess I'm not number one anymore 
Oct 31, 2018 2:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: IT'S GONE NOW O_O
Oct 31, 2018 2:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does that mean I'm a zero? 
Oct 31, 2018 2:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I rather be X but zero is cool I guess


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 1, 2018)

Oct 31, 2018 8:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Happy Halloween 
Oct 31, 2018 8:23 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kzVeTwq
Oct 31, 2018 9:33 AM - AsPika2219: Is Halloween time!!! 
Oct 31, 2018 10:58 AM - migles: anyone knows a proxy that i can use to type an url?
Oct 31, 2018 11:01 AM - Localhorst86: wut?
Oct 31, 2018 11:03 AM - migles: well i need a proxy to access my networt from outside
Oct 31, 2018 11:03 AM - migles: can't find one that isnt filled with crap
Oct 31, 2018 11:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZJ0whEz
Oct 31, 2018 11:57 AM - Duo8: aaaaaaaa
Oct 31, 2018 12:12 PM - Localhorst86: @migles: Google translate?
Oct 31, 2018 12:22 PM - Duo8: i need sleep
Oct 31, 2018 12:22 PM - Duo8: but also a drink
Oct 31, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: google translate, hmm, not sure if that would work
Oct 31, 2018 12:55 PM - BORTZ: veho i miss the days when you would post big boobie pics from imgur
Oct 31, 2018 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 31, 2018 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Pi1MoW4
Oct 31, 2018 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PsFzsia
Oct 31, 2018 1:02 PM - Veho: I miss those days too, Bortz.
Oct 31, 2018 1:10 PM - BORTZ: LOL
Oct 31, 2018 1:26 PM - BORTZ: at least psi knows whats up lol
Oct 31, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just post what people want lol
Oct 31, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Derby Stallion 64 is all in Japanese  lol
Oct 31, 2018 1:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uX1ipMI
Oct 31, 2018 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://twitter.com/UnderTale something is happening
Oct 31, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T8cMJA4
Oct 31, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rvU2Uxd_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 31, 2018 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/macsSKt
Oct 31, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/apple-says-its-new-ipad-is-as-powerful-as-xbox-one/1100-6462892/
Oct 31, 2018 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: perfect for all those AAA Apple games..... lol
Oct 31, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/XR3tqL6
Oct 31, 2018 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well I just got 10 EXP for posting a review. 
Oct 31, 2018 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/review/castlevania-requiem-symphony-of-the-night-rondo-of-blood.889/ 
Nov 1, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm9pYFrvLrM


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 2, 2018)

Nov 1, 2018 9:34 AM - Coto: ;o;
Nov 1, 2018 12:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 8 AM 
Nov 1, 2018 12:10 PM - Noctosphere: 6h10
Nov 1, 2018 12:10 PM - Noctosphere: 8h10*
Nov 1, 2018 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Zi5MPww.mp4
Nov 1, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mheGPAZ
Nov 1, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: hey, is the official pirate bay site down?
Nov 1, 2018 12:47 PM - migles: or is just me that is being blocked by the isp
Nov 1, 2018 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: who still uses it? lol
Nov 1, 2018 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
Nov 1, 2018 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: use that migles 
Nov 1, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: i used but it's not accurate
Nov 1, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: sometimes it sees the website is up because the server sends something, but the site is actually down
Nov 1, 2018 1:12 PM - migles: in my side it goes to cloud flare error 552
Nov 1, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: *522
Nov 1, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: Connection timed out
Nov 1, 2018 1:13 PM - migles: and i would like to know if its my isp shitting, and an excuse to get a vpn, or is really down
Nov 1, 2018 3:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 1, 2018 3:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 1, 2018 3:15 PM - BORTZ: 
Nov 1, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:47 AM - migles: hey, is the official pirate bay site down? < .org has been down for like months now. It went up recently for like 4 or 5 days, then shit itself again lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use any of the proxies
Nov 1, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or use better sites ;O;
Nov 1, 2018 3:26 PM - BORTZ: haha
Nov 1, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just finally got around to hefting my big ass 100lb CRT TV down to my basement for when I finish moving my office downstairs
Nov 1, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaStrongMan
Nov 1, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 1, 2018 3:29 PM - DinohScene: not using a Sony Trinitron
Nov 1, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got me one of these: https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-du-27fb32c-27-crt-tv/specs/ <
Nov 1, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Glorious 27" CRT for that super clear picture!
Nov 1, 2018 3:31 PM - DinohScene: Radio tuner!?
Nov 1, 2018 3:31 PM - DinohScene: how 1967 of you!
Nov 1, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got a menu lock on it, which is great, so I can't switch to all of the inputs 
Nov 1, 2018 3:32 PM - DinohScene: tho I'm jelly of the speakers
Nov 1, 2018 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I just need to grab a remote, try and see if I can disable it since it can't be done with the TV's controls
Nov 1, 2018 3:32 PM - DinohScene: far better quality than any build in on those flatscreens
Nov 1, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, for sure. None of my flatscreen TVs use their built in speakers anymore lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a sound bar in the living room and a 5.1 system in the bedroom
Nov 1, 2018 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my nice Klipsch 2.1 system for my gaming desktop
Nov 1, 2018 3:33 PM - DinohScene: idk, I'm thinking of getting a soundbar
Nov 1, 2018 3:34 PM - DinohScene: 5.1 system takes up space and I cba to mount them to the wall : D
Nov 1, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.klipsch.com/products/klipsch-promedia-2-1-computer-speakers?model=promedia-2-1-computer-speakers < Got these for my gaming desktop, but I replaced the speakers that came with it with 2 5.25 kickers I pulled from my old vehicle lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:38 PM - DinohScene: how's the soundbar sound?
Nov 1, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: so, i setup samba shares in my pi to access the downloads folder, i dont know what i am doing, but i can enter without a login... and i wish the login is required.. does anyone have a clue? https://imgur.com/a/lNjscKo
Nov 1, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soundbar is pretty decent, https://www.amazon.com/Energy-Power-Bar-One-Subwoofers/dp/B00AAZOBSC < This is the one I got
Nov 1, 2018 3:39 PM - migles: followed a youtube video, in the guys video it asks for a login
Nov 1, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not super high quality sound, but lightyears better than any standard TV speakers lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The subwoofer built in is actually decent, too
Nov 1, 2018 3:40 PM - DinohScene: hmm I see
Nov 1, 2018 3:41 PM - DinohScene: good!
Nov 1, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought it like 4ish years ago, too, and it still sounds great so it "should" last for a while lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, apparently I paid $80 for it lol
Nov 1, 2018 3:49 PM - DinohScene: me JBL Flip 2 is starting to degrade ;/
Nov 1, 2018 3:50 PM - DinohScene: the bastard "loses connection" when on aux cable
Nov 1, 2018 3:51 PM - BORTZ: 
Nov 1, 2018 3:51 PM - DinohScene: bluetooth is fine tho
Nov 1, 2018 3:51 PM - DinohScene: kinda makes me want to have a bluetooth transmitter I can plug in into headphone jacks : D
Nov 1, 2018 4:30 PM - Veho: Have you considered that maybe your aux cable is borked?
Nov 1, 2018 4:30 PM - Veho: Or maybe just the jack.
Nov 1, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/JBL+Flip+2+MicroUSB+Port+Replacement/60728 < Looks like it'd be a bitch to replace the jack on the thing, goddamn
Nov 1, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BACK IN MY DAY SHIT WAS JUST NAILED TO A WOODEN BOX
Nov 1, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND WE LIKED IT
Nov 1, 2018 4:46 PM - Veho: It was okay I guess.
Nov 1, 2018 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r3CXTDI3Uk
Nov 1, 2018 5:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wuIeT24.png
Nov 1, 2018 5:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aKtTfdn.mp4
Nov 1, 2018 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom how do you replace the speaker? all the controls are on the speaker?
Nov 1, 2018 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: speakers*
Nov 1, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7jL5hrg Our best and brightest!
Nov 1, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aV3WneW this is just nuts....
Nov 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Veho: Ouch  
Nov 1, 2018 5:56 PM - Veho: Poor squirrel guy.
Nov 1, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EROPSAP
Nov 1, 2018 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://tobyfox.bandcamp.com/album/deltarune-chapter-1-ost
Nov 1, 2018 6:01 PM - Joe88: https://www.massgenie.com/xbox-one-red-dead-redemption-2-and-titanfall-2-with-nitro-scorch-pack-dlc-fzsmv707ygmmljqi?utm_source=rakuten&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=208164&utm_content=10&utm_term=US&ranMID=43055&ranEAID=lw9MynSeamY&ranSiteID=lw9MynSeamY-FQltk6SSL2QfpFyBWRJMiQ
Nov 1, 2018 6:03 PM - Joe88: It just came out less than a week ago and now you can get it for $48 with titanfall 2
Nov 1, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet Dinoh has it already lol
Nov 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Megadriver94: Well, the leaks are false overall. But who did actually get in?
Nov 1, 2018 6:51 PM - Megadriver94: Into Smash Ultamite I mean.
Nov 1, 2018 6:52 PM - BORTZ: i would say your mom but shes so fat modern storage isnt enough for her
Nov 1, 2018 7:00 PM - Megadriver94: Yeah right! There's people in Mexico, Saudi Arabia, Qatar, UAE, and Bahrain who are fatter overall!
Nov 1, 2018 7:01 PM - Megadriver94: Yeah
Nov 1, 2018 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r6WJMCy
Nov 1, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mega
Nov 1, 2018 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken (echo fighter), incineroar (generic brawler...) and piranha plant which is the only interesting one IMO
Nov 1, 2018 7:25 PM - BORTZ: psi i have a bottle of that at work
Nov 1, 2018 7:25 PM - BORTZ: it makes me really uncomfortable
Nov 1, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 1, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe it can be in Rodger Rabbit 2
Nov 1, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: Only if it's the english slang meaning of "roger".
Nov 1, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: *British
Nov 1, 2018 8:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/B8rZHqR
Nov 1, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YmqZh-ejte4?t=1044
Nov 1, 2018 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Does it still qualify as riding if she's upside down?
Nov 1, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well someone or something is getting ridden lol
Nov 1, 2018 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 1, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom how do you replace the speaker? all the controls are on the speaker? < It's a detachable control pod, it's not built into that speaker housing. And the speakers themselves plug into the subwoofer which also houses the built-in amp just via speaker terminals
Nov 1, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So as long as you can shove a wire in it, it'll push sound out
Nov 1, 2018 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahh
Nov 1, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Quite nice, really
Nov 1, 2018 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just bypass everything and use the speakers connected to an amp 
Nov 1, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when you could just do that lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: I also make sound if you shove wires in me 
Nov 1, 2018 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point I'm gonna pull the amp and 2 12" subs out of my car and wire it up in the basement lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you still can
Nov 1, 2018 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even some Logitech stuff just uses plain speaker wire
Nov 1, 2018 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom jack hammers in your basement ftw!
Nov 1, 2018 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Realistically I could just use a PC power supply to power the car amp if I wanted to 
Nov 1, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7.1 audio all jack hammers then you can probably hit that brown note
Nov 1, 2018 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I recall, someone actually did that mod with an OG XBOX, too lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-use-an-old-Xbox-PSU-to-power-a-car-amplifie/ < Ah yeah, this lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ammatuer they should use 1100 watt pc psu lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably buy some 500W PSU, should be more than enough for me 
Nov 1, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably wouldn't even be something I use all the time, just to show off or fuck with people lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Idk about using a PC PSU since they aren't designed to provide all that power on a single line or even a single voltage
Nov 1, 2018 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PC PSUs have a few 12v rails, you can wire them all together so they share the load
Nov 1, 2018 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: in theory that should work but it seems like a bad idea since PC PSUs are not just simple power delivery
Nov 1, 2018 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People have been running setups like that for a while now, apparently it works just fine
Nov 1, 2018 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as you get a decent PSU and don't cheap out on anything
Nov 1, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing is, like PCs, car amps don't every output their peak wattage 24/7, so long as you don't try and go maxing a 500w amp with just a 500w PSU, it'd probably be fine
Nov 1, 2018 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine you'd want, at best, a 2:1 ratio if you really wanted to max your amp, but then you'll never do that ever (cuz you'll go deaf, and most amps never peak constantly), so meh
Nov 1, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so Ace of base?
Nov 1, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: bass even lol
Nov 1, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.tomsguide.com/answers/id-3524512/powering-amp-psu.html
Nov 1, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom already has a page about it!
Nov 2, 2018 1:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/euBHApk
Nov 2, 2018 1:24 AM - Joe88: https://www.vgr.com/bug-players-download-entire-beta/
Nov 2, 2018 1:42 AM - DrGreed: https://i.redd.it/5p79rum4dsv11.jpg
Nov 2, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: Trumbo.
Nov 2, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump is so awesome
Nov 2, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My avatar is Trump lol
Nov 2, 2018 1:58 AM - Veho: The Trump protects  ;O;
Nov 2, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He has ordered exterminatus of the alien and the heretic
Nov 2, 2018 2:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9H33ofQ.jpg
Nov 2, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: she loved running train... lol
Nov 2, 2018 2:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your avatar looks like some nightmare dark night from fire emblem game 
Nov 2, 2018 2:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pkxL5ES
Nov 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like how you people just pop up in the shoutbox with links to random stuff. No context or prior conversation leading up to it.
Nov 2, 2018 2:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Quality chatting 
Nov 2, 2018 2:55 AM - Veho: I'm glad we had this talk.
Nov 2, 2018 2:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u4kzjD5.jpg
Nov 2, 2018 3:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8yMkrHr.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 3, 2018)

Nov 2, 2018 5:37 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA-q4pXd0Pk
Nov 2, 2018 12:09 PM - migles: dins?
Nov 2, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: vidia for dins https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jkq_ZmzrYo
Nov 2, 2018 2:25 PM - Noctosphere: I'm eating halloween candy
Nov 2, 2018 2:26 PM - Noctosphere: got two box of 100 candy each for 10$ each instead of 20$ each, bought them on november 1st^^
Nov 2, 2018 2:32 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nLzgtct
Nov 2, 2018 2:33 PM - Veho: Ah yes, the "day after the holiday" holiday candy discount.
Nov 2, 2018 2:38 PM - Noctosphere: yep
Nov 2, 2018 2:38 PM - Noctosphere: great discount^^
Nov 2, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: have you guys purchased the chrismass stuff yet?
Nov 2, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: the commercials started in september
Nov 2, 2018 3:08 PM - Veho: Yes, the day after  Christmas last year. It was on a discount  
Nov 2, 2018 3:15 PM - Megadriver94: I am still hopeful for a 3rd NiGHTS game someday
Nov 2, 2018 3:19 PM - migles: i never played the first 2  :c
Nov 2, 2018 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't really like the second one
Nov 2, 2018 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First one was pretty good though, one of the games I played when I installed the modchip in my Saturn
Nov 2, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: @Tom i did the worst to our familys honour...
Nov 2, 2018 3:25 PM - Flame: i updated my PS4
Nov 2, 2018 3:25 PM - Flame: to play red dead 2
Nov 2, 2018 3:25 PM - Flame: 
Nov 2, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You are a shame to this family
Nov 2, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You must commit seppuku
Nov 2, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 2, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok Flame, I'll probably end up upgrading my PS4 at some point, too 
Nov 2, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: to be fair red dead is fucking sick
Nov 2, 2018 3:27 PM - Flame: and my ps4 was just setting they collecting dust
Nov 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanna play through RDR1 first before I go for RDR2
Nov 2, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I probably won't start until after I finish the couple games I'm playing through now lol
Nov 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Flame: which games
Nov 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Flame: ???
Nov 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right now I'm going through Dragon Quest 8
Nov 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I finished DQ11 a bit ago and really liked it, made me want to play through more DQ lol
Nov 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And going through Bloodborne, as well
Nov 2, 2018 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the 100th time
Nov 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And just recently I had to play through Call of Cthulhu for my review of it
Nov 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: fuck it im going to update my switch and not even hack it
Nov 2, 2018 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Flame: im means its hackable when i want it
Nov 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Flame: PS4 is another matter tho
Nov 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to play through God of War and Horizon Zero Dawn before I want to upgrade my PS4
Nov 2, 2018 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that'll never happen this year lol
Nov 2, 2018 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering picking up a cheapo used Xboner again and just use that for some of the games I wanna get
Nov 2, 2018 3:33 PM - Flame: i was thinking the same, but dont know
Nov 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd cost me about $150 to get a used one with a 500GB HDD
Nov 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Flame: i get play online with friends again which is nice
Nov 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is okish I suppose
Nov 2, 2018 3:35 PM - Flame: for me £130 or so
Nov 2, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: i got that NVME by the way, which is dope
Nov 2, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: installed linux mint on it
Nov 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: that reminded me
Nov 2, 2018 3:38 PM - Flame: i need to get football manager
Nov 2, 2018 3:40 PM - Flame: the fuckers!!!
Nov 2, 2018 3:41 PM - Flame: no linux version this year
Nov 2, 2018 3:45 PM - Devin: Never fails to happen. Bought a 27" 1440p 144hz monitor and the day after I get everything set up there's a sale on a 32" 1440p 144hz monitor.
Nov 2, 2018 3:45 PM - Coto: 144p ftw
Nov 2, 2018 3:47 PM - Devin: It probably wouldn't have worked with this dual arm monitor stand anyway. Still. ;-;
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - CatmanFan: Is RetroArch Switch overclock out yet???
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - CatmanFan: ...
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - CatmanFan: LOL JK
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - CatmanFan: I know it isn't out yet
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - CatmanFan: I know it's going to take some time
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - CatmanFan: anybody fell for that??
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - MrLucariox: no
Nov 2, 2018 5:46 PM - MrLucariox: 
Nov 2, 2018 5:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FRIDAY 
Nov 2, 2018 6:13 PM - Megadriver94: Sony needs to cut it out with their new dumb content regulation standards for the PS4. Because of this, and their overall  lack of care for the PS Vita in the West, I hope that they suffer substantial-severe decline in PS4 sales.
Nov 2, 2018 6:14 PM - Megadriver94: I mean it.
Nov 2, 2018 6:24 PM - Megadriver94: I predict that because of this, many Japanese game developers and some Western ones will seriously condsider ceasing to make any more gamesfor Sony systems and focus more on the PC, Switch, and maybe even the Xbox One line, if these stupid and moronic policies aren't repealed.
Nov 2, 2018 6:30 PM - KingVamp: What regulations are you talking about?
Nov 2, 2018 7:09 PM - Megadriver94: Sony moved its main HQ to San Francisco about a year or so ago. Not only that, but they installed a set of content restrictions and/or regulations for PS4 games primarily involving sensuality because "muh kids".
Nov 2, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://mp1st.com/news/destiny-2-pc-free-download-from-battle-net-for-a-limited-time
Nov 2, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Freeeeeee
Nov 2, 2018 7:28 PM - Joe88: yeah just got the message in the battle.net client
Nov 2, 2018 7:30 PM - Depravo: Free to download for a limited time or free to play for a limited time?
Nov 2, 2018 7:32 PM - T-hug: free to download and play
Nov 2, 2018 7:32 PM - T-hug: but of course its just the base game so you wont be able to do half of the new good stuff
Nov 2, 2018 7:33 PM - Joe88: free to add to your account till the 18th
Nov 2, 2018 7:35 PM - Depravo: And you'll be able to play it forever?
Nov 2, 2018 7:36 PM - Depravo: Not that I'm bothered because a) I already have it with PS+ and b) it's an online shooty bang bang and I don't play those.
Nov 2, 2018 7:49 PM - Joe88: it will pop up as a gift notification in the client and you just redeem it and its added to your account, you can download it whenever
Nov 2, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat.
Nov 2, 2018 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt I'll play it at all, but free stuff is always nice
Nov 2, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: free free and free (if you get it now)
Nov 2, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't say free if it was just a trial
Nov 2, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: you just have to claim it
Nov 2, 2018 8:11 PM - Chary: smh i paid for it in the last humble bundle
Nov 2, 2018 8:11 PM - Chary: now its free
Nov 2, 2018 8:11 PM - Chary: free
Nov 2, 2018 8:11 PM - Chary: ree
Nov 2, 2018 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP ;O;
Nov 2, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: lelel
Nov 2, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: i was thinking in buying it for a long time
Nov 2, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: glad i never did
Nov 2, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: sorry chary :c
Nov 2, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/ldpiu9 Ah yes, this won't take long!
Nov 2, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Blizzards servers must be getting fucked now
Nov 2, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: tom, my internet max speed is half of that :C
Nov 2, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: how rude
Nov 2, 2018 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: does it take longer than a chinese hooker luving you long time?
Nov 2, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mine is 10 times that, get rekt
Nov 2, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point in the next couple months I'll be able to ditch shitty AT&T finally, go back to shitty Comcrap, get me some 250mbps lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:34 PM - migles: speaking of internet
Nov 2, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: i must pay the bill
Nov 2, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: i almost forgot lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32838802753.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32838802753&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=4349amp-gfkIM1cqLVd48PMY0r6qOA1541191096367
Nov 2, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32838802753.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32838802753&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=2012amp-8HkOX1YEHzOmOTlmKNhiLA1541191408398
Nov 2, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:44 PM - Depravo: It's the future!
Nov 2, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Moccasins have never been so stylish lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, what is this, the 90s?
Nov 2, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: eww
Nov 2, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:47 PM - migles: chinese hooker shoes
Nov 2, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom they would be perfect for the winter lol
Nov 2, 2018 8:52 PM - T-hug: i just sent that to my wife with "got ur xmas prezzy sorted"
Nov 2, 2018 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lololol
Nov 2, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32925201614.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32925201614&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=6198amp-8HkOX1YEHzOmOTlmKNhiLA1541191981194
Nov 2, 2018 8:55 PM - Arras: what on earth does "GQBQ" in the title mean
Nov 2, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gay Quest Bar B Q
Nov 2, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to order them but China scares me in clothing lol
Nov 2, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: XXXXL will fit an average 7 year old US citizen.
Nov 2, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol exactly
Nov 2, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im size 14 US but not sure what that is in normal measurement
Nov 2, 2018 9:04 PM - Megadriver94: >XXXXL is the size of the average 7 year old US citizen
Nov 2, 2018 9:04 PM - Megadriver94: No that would go to the average Mexican citizen
Nov 2, 2018 9:04 PM - Megadriver94: Mexico is FATTER ON AVERAGE THAN USA
Nov 2, 2018 9:05 PM - Megadriver94: True story
Nov 2, 2018 9:06 PM - Arras: from what I've seen when I was in the US, it's not even that the average person is very fat
Nov 2, 2018 9:06 PM - Arras: it's that occasionally, you run into monstrously fat people more so than other countries
Nov 2, 2018 9:06 PM - Arras: felt like there were more outliers
Nov 2, 2018 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, a recent study showed about 30% of people in the US were considered Obese by modern BMI measurements
Nov 2, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the UK is like 25% or so
Nov 2, 2018 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some US territory is the fattest though, but for whatever reason it's not counted under the US's average lol
Nov 2, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame the food most food is gross except in the US where we eat the best from all countries  so fat lol
Nov 2, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a food world tour 10 minutes from my house i can get virtually any food lol
Nov 2, 2018 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/maps-and-graphics/the-most-obese-fattest-countries-in-the-world/ <
Nov 2, 2018 9:25 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkJxWtTPyb0
Nov 2, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: joe thanks for the remember of that video
Nov 2, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: i would probably watch it like tomorrow but that made sure i watched it today
Nov 2, 2018 9:46 PM - Arras: 33% in egypt, dang
Nov 2, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too hot to work out in Egypt lol
Nov 2, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: I like the way they present the places with the least obesity like it's a good thing.
Nov 2, 2018 9:52 PM - Depravo: No, those are the countries where people are dying of starvation.
Nov 2, 2018 10:06 PM - Arras: lmao
Nov 2, 2018 10:07 PM - Arras: the netherlands is at a respectable 18.8
Nov 2, 2018 10:07 PM - Arras: must be all the biking
Nov 2, 2018 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Healthy living
Nov 2, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Depravo we should move to Ethiopia to loose weight?
Nov 2, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: And hair. And eventually vital signs.
Nov 2, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They would probably eat me and get full for a week lol
Nov 2, 2018 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom. USA has different measurements for obese than other countries
Nov 2, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think im fat but not like crazy fat at least i can run and jump and stuff lol
Nov 2, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Down to like 260 but over 6 feet tall so i look fine
Nov 3, 2018 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom. USA has different measurements for obese than other countries < In what way? AFAIK, the US uses the same BMI system everyone else uses
Nov 3, 2018 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I went from 265 to 215 so far, a whole 15lbs away from my goal for 2018 lol.
Nov 3, 2018 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though been maintaining 215 since like August, cuz I've been slipping a bit on my diet lol
Nov 3, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom comgrats!
Nov 3, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me dropping weight is probably due to the 20 miles a day i walk with all my gear
Nov 3, 2018 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad part is i just spent like 75 bucks on a duty belt already need a smaller one
Nov 3, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish these 5.11 belts where more adjustable
Nov 3, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: Call it a utility belt. Batman does.
Nov 3, 2018 12:28 AM - Veho: And not a Bat-belt?
Nov 3, 2018 12:40 AM - Depravo: Anyway, keep working hard. You'll be able to wrap it around twice eventually.
Nov 3, 2018 1:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/erdhK7k
Nov 3, 2018 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo probably soon, they almost gave me a night shift tonight 11 to 7AM then I would have worked 745AM to 915PM lol
Nov 3, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried but the CO on duty was like "No that's too rough man" lol
Nov 3, 2018 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: could have escaped home for almost a whole 24 hours....
Nov 3, 2018 2:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi did you see that bobs game videwo
Nov 3, 2018 2:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: video
Nov 3, 2018 2:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcYYOIThs7A
Nov 3, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but watching it now love his video's
Nov 3, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you for the link, probably will need to finish it tomorrow night though  so tired lol hmmm getting 4 13.5 hour shifts this week. Plus if they hit me on my days off... lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird.... Blizzard gave me a free copy of Destiny 2?
Nov 3, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that a thing they are doing for everyone or is it just random? lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Everyone for the next couple weeks
Nov 3, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.blizzard.com/en-us/blizzard/22649418/destiny-2-pc-free-on-battle-net-through-november-18
Nov 3, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat I guess? lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will play it for like 10 minutes then never play it again lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have fun downloading 80Gb  lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy Jesus 81.4GB's lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I can grab that in a few hours lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I started it like 6 hours ago but I still have like 30gb left lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting a bit over 10MB's  a second lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Really? Mine maxes at out like 2.5mbs 
Nov 3, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife and grandson are streaming HD content and I am watching that Bob's game video lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Max I should get is like 6 or 7 lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I sometimes hit like 20MB's
Nov 3, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get like 23MB's one time  lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All I want is my 1gbps ISP 
Nov 3, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too  lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the fucking LBWL keeps shitting in their permits
Nov 3, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Come on Goog;le Fiber come help me!!! lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Assholes
Nov 3, 2018 3:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://lansingcitypulse.com/article-16565-What&rsquos-stalling-fiber-Internet-in-Lansing.html#disqus_thread
Nov 3, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LBWL??? lol Lying Bitches With Leprosy?
Nov 3, 2018 3:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lansing Board of Water&Light
Nov 3, 2018 3:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers kwn like 90% of all the utility poles in Lansing but go fuck all slow to approve permits for new service installs
Nov 3, 2018 3:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally the only reason I'm not watching 10k porn is cuz LBWL can't be bothered to approve some permits faster than a retarded snails pace
Nov 3, 2018 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some sort of bribes needed lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:27 AM - Chary: deltarune was really cute
Nov 3, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is why larger portions of the US are not already wired up with 1GB connections 
Nov 3, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The government already paid like billions of dollars for that to happen
Nov 3, 2018 3:28 AM - Chary: houston only just got gigabit like this year or so
Nov 3, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the ISP's just took the money and said "OK we are working on it..." ten years ago lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:28 AM - Chary: getting 5G in december, for mobile connections
Nov 3, 2018 3:28 AM - Chary: meanwhile i'm sitting here with my 10mbps upload speed and data cap
Nov 3, 2018 3:29 AM - Chary: grumble grumble
Nov 3, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get me wrong I am not complaining I get 100/100 for 30 bucks a month so I am happy with that and the price lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:29 AM - Chary: thats actually really good
Nov 3, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also no cap
Nov 3, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can download like 80GB's tonight and not worry about it lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost 10GB's down already
Nov 3, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wpm
Nov 3, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wont be playing Destiny 2 tonight though lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe tomorrow 
Nov 3, 2018 3:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Grumble Grumble?
Nov 3, 2018 3:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought Chary makes Charmander noises. Not "Grumble" noises 
Nov 3, 2018 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 4, 2018)

Nov 3, 2018 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ntyPQgI.jpg
Nov 3, 2018 6:43 AM - Veho: Someone complained that I don't post big boobied girls any more.
Nov 3, 2018 7:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 3, 2018 7:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't post enough pancakes. 
Nov 3, 2018 7:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.twitch.tv/unixbrain friend is streaming his attempt at the optional deltarune boss
Nov 3, 2018 10:35 AM - Duo8: i ran out of things to play
Nov 3, 2018 10:35 AM - Duo8: or do in general
Nov 3, 2018 10:35 AM - Duo8: help
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 AM - T-hug: red dead 2
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8: play deltarune
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: grab the free destiny 2 and play that
Nov 3, 2018 10:42 AM - Duo8: nah don't like multiplayer games
Nov 3, 2018 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it looks cool from what little I could see (got to the creation screen lol)
Nov 3, 2018 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Off to work be back in like 15 hours lol
Nov 3, 2018 11:02 AM - Duo8: 15hr workday lol
Nov 3, 2018 12:55 PM - Depravo: On a Saturday too.
Nov 3, 2018 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 4 days this week lol
Nov 3, 2018 1:53 PM - Duo8: I'll just go for my music
Nov 3, 2018 1:53 PM - Duo8: $400 IEMs hurt my ears lol
Nov 3, 2018 2:03 PM - Depravo: Duo, try this https://retroachievements.org/
Nov 3, 2018 2:04 PM - Depravo: It'll make you want to play all the oldies again.
Nov 3, 2018 2:10 PM - Duo8: uh i don't really care for acievements
Nov 3, 2018 2:10 PM - Duo8: not the completionist type lol
Nov 3, 2018 2:10 PM - Depravo: There's no helping some people.
Nov 3, 2018 2:11 PM - Duo8: ?
Nov 3, 2018 2:15 PM - Duo8: everytime i look at audio snakeoil i can't help but wonder what kinds of snakeoil exist in other hobbies
Nov 3, 2018 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo thoae Wilkinson sword blades are nice
Nov 3, 2018 2:20 PM - Duo8: i thought you're at work
Nov 3, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am lol
Nov 3, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone and Chrome
Nov 3, 2018 2:23 PM - Duo8: why not just the work computer
Nov 3, 2018 2:23 PM - Duo8: unless you don't use one
Nov 3, 2018 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but im on my feet for 90 percent of the time at least
Nov 3, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Searching bags and people in general armed security
Nov 3, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: dudew
Nov 3, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: i opened this blog thinking it was psios blog https://gbatemp.net/entry/sometimes-i-really-cant-deal-with-women.15306/
Nov 3, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: i am disapointed
Nov 3, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 3, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles if being gay was a choice i would be so gay lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just imagine being gay would be like hanging out with a friend but with gay stuff mixed in lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: dude, just get back to be a 16 year old
Nov 3, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: get a gf that breaks your heart
Nov 3, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: then become gay to deal with that broken heart
Nov 3, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: make a tatoo saying gay pride, color your blue hair, go out with guys
Nov 3, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: *your hair blue
Nov 3, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: annoy every one in the vicinity
Nov 3, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: then grow up and realize you where not gay after all and was just mad
Nov 3, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: and be ashamed for life about your teenage crazy period
Nov 3, 2018 3:06 PM - migles: i personally had a emo period in my teens :c
Nov 3, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: when i think about it, i feel so cringe :c
Nov 3, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: and that my teenager me should  had got hit with jumper cables
Nov 3, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking on it, I don't think I had a crazy teenage phase 
Nov 3, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was just as asshole-ish and bland then as I am now ;O;
Nov 3, 2018 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I suppose I'm a more responsible person, but that's about the only major change I can think of lol
Nov 3, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: lel
Nov 3, 2018 3:44 PM - migles: i was pretty cringe as a kid, sometimes i see 12 year olds in the gbatemp and remember myself back in that age
Nov 3, 2018 3:45 PM - migles: like when someone comes clueless how to get free games in a console
Nov 3, 2018 3:58 PM - CatmanFan: another one bites the dust
Nov 3, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: hows the dust in RDR2
Nov 3, 2018 8:50 PM - DinohScene: a fucking mazing
Nov 3, 2018 8:50 PM - DinohScene: I <З that game
Nov 3, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh get Destiny 2 its free
Nov 3, 2018 9:03 PM - Depravo: He has a PS4 and most likely PS+.
Nov 3, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, my office is now fully downstairs. Which is...disappointing lol
Nov 3, 2018 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Currently using a powerline adapter to connect to my router which has to stay upstairs, so my ethernet speed went from a normal 50mbps stable to...14-20mbps not so stable 
Nov 3, 2018 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And because the powerline adapter is on the same outlet as my speakers, I can hear interference and the noise generated by the adapter faintly on my speakers 
Nov 3, 2018 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is actually kinda neat, but annoying
Nov 3, 2018 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once I can swap to Comcast, I'll be able to route a cable line easily down to the basement so I can setup the modem and such down here. But until then, stuck with slow internet and speaker noise
Nov 3, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your wifi wont go through the floor?
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The signal gets fucked from the basement. My work desktop, which uses wifi, gets a whopping 10-12mbps
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the router is like literally in the room above
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww you need a repeater
Nov 3, 2018 10:38 PM - Devin: My setup is finally done. I had so many issues.
Nov 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I just need to run an Ethernet cable between floors lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm just drill a hole run cat 5?
Nov 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jinx lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Devin: Got home from my trip and my PC wouldn't turn on. Thought it was the PSU and replaced it. Turns out my GPU died. Took the chance and bought a 2080.
Nov 3, 2018 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Repeater would cause interference with the normal signal lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Devin: 2080 arrives. Turns out my monitor doesn't do direct display port. So I can either buy an adapter or buy a new monitor.
Nov 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Devin: Bought a new monitor and set it up. New 2080 died due to fan defect...
Nov 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol then your 2080 will die
Nov 3, 2018 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you can buy a display port to HDMI cable for like $10 lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have to use one for one of my monitors cuz my 1070 only has 1 HDMI port and like 3 display ports lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:42 PM - Devin: That's what I thought but not if I want 144hz.
Nov 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 144Hz at 8K?
Nov 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Depravo: If you're playing Minesweeper.
Nov 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Devin: Nah. 27" 1440p 144hz display.
Nov 3, 2018 10:43 PM - Devin: To play Minecraft.
Nov 3, 2018 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah that's right 144hz monitor lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDMI maxes at 120hz IIRC, which is odd cuz HDMI 2.0 should be more than fast enough for it I think
Nov 3, 2018 10:45 PM - Devin: My old 144hz monitor was pretty dated. Had DVI and HDMI only.
Nov 3, 2018 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta use a DVI cable ;O;
Nov 3, 2018 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use VGA lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:47 PM - Devin: It came with a DVI to DP adapter.
Nov 3, 2018 10:47 PM - Devin: But not an active one, so it was maxed out at 60hz.
Nov 3, 2018 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 720P at 60Hz lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just have peasant [email protected] monitors 
Nov 3, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then none of the games I play benefit from 144hz really, so eh lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:49 PM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/7DwZLTH.jpg
Nov 3, 2018 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might grab 1440p monitors eventually, but honestly can't be bothered to spend $200+ for one lol
Nov 3, 2018 10:49 PM - Devin: Got it just the way I like it. (The monitor arm in the back just baaaaarely fit with my desk's height.)
Nov 3, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom im so stingy im still on a 720P monitor
Nov 3, 2018 10:52 PM - Devin: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017EVR2VM?ref_=pfb_87k5jnc7fm8en9d36gk6k29h651c&tag=hydfbook0e-20&ascsubtag=pfb-P11-V01-O3-pu3y4n-AIXQ0O&fbclid=IwAR0HHN-ulRoyX77eqhdyw24DjSR1E6JA8Bja2sH55XjlN31sQhAvcrfZGNA
Nov 3, 2018 10:52 PM - Devin: Just grab this bad boy right here.
Nov 3, 2018 10:56 PM - Devin: (Joking. My monitor was like, half of that one's price.)
Nov 3, 2018 10:57 PM - Devin: A few silver linings though. My 1080 that died intially was still under it's 3 year warranty with EVGA. Had 104 days left so it's currently being RMA'd.
Nov 3, 2018 10:57 PM - Devin: And when telling Amazon about the GPU dying, they gave me a $25 gift card.
Nov 3, 2018 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $25 for the RMAd 1080 ;O;
Nov 3, 2018 11:01 PM - Devin: ;O; Hell no.
Nov 3, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 3, 2018 11:02 PM - Devin: Hoping to get around $350 for it. Should offset the $800 price tag of the 2080.
Nov 3, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am fine on my olde 980
Nov 3, 2018 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably be stuck with my 1070 forever lol
Nov 3, 2018 11:05 PM - Devin: Still debating on whether to send the 2080 back though. Not sure if the 20~ improvement is worth.
Nov 3, 2018 11:05 PM - Devin: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-RTX-2080-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1080/4026vs3603
Nov 3, 2018 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not IMO
Nov 3, 2018 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're better off buying a 1080 ti
Nov 3, 2018 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheaper now, and is like maybe 5% worse in real performance lol
Nov 3, 2018 11:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kJO5vGr.mp4
Nov 3, 2018 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think its like 20-30% performance difference? which isn't too bad
Nov 3, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boobles
Nov 3, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In France Les Boobs
Nov 4, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you're doing 4K or VR every little bit helps
Nov 4, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think good VR is still a ways out for the average person 
Nov 4, 2018 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is PSVR still a thing?
Nov 4, 2018 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: very much so
Nov 4, 2018 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've heard it's the simplest to setup, you plug it in and it just works
Nov 4, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: and steamvr is the hardest to setup but also maybe the best
Nov 4, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: the best if you care about full room experiences
Nov 4, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least
Nov 4, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: tetris effect has PSVR support
Nov 4, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: which may seem kind of pointless but the pro (nes) tetris player i saw try it out actually did better in vr
Nov 4, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and he liked it
Nov 4, 2018 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Every now and again I check on PSVR prices, cuz it does seem a pretty decent experience that's not $800 lol
Nov 4, 2018 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I ever find a full PSVR setup for like $150 I'd probably buy it
Nov 4, 2018 12:27 AM - Depravo: Isn't VR the new 3D?
Nov 4, 2018 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, VR allows you to interact with your surroundings, 3d was just shitty depth perception and that was it
Nov 4, 2018 12:28 AM - Devin: Waiting to get a larger place so I can use my Vive again.
Nov 4, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It won't be decent for another 5-10 years, though lol
Nov 4, 2018 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Decent and cheap, anyways
Nov 4, 2018 12:31 AM - Depravo: I am currently interacting with my surroundings.
Nov 4, 2018 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If its not got porn it will fail  lol
Nov 4, 2018 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need VR Vag 9000 Bot
Nov 4, 2018 12:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: a lot of people think VR is just a new gimmick and that makes no sense to me
Nov 4, 2018 12:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a completely different way to play games
Nov 4, 2018 12:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: it isn't even about the headset and 6dof it's about how you interact with the games
Nov 4, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see it like polygons vs sprites will take a while to get good but never totally replace
Nov 4, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like flight sims in VR would be nice or battle mech
Nov 4, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mech Warrior VR could be intense
Nov 4, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But i feel gloves and virtual controls are the way to go
Nov 4, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a couple VR mech games coming at some point that look really neat
Nov 4, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All Johnny Mnemonic style
Nov 4, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One was Vox Machine or something, forget the name of the other though lol
Nov 4, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe VR world of tanks game would be fun
Nov 4, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic VR would suck
Nov 4, 2018 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: sonic VR would be awesome actuall
Nov 4, 2018 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually
Nov 4, 2018 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: well maybe not if you're prone to VR motion sickness
Nov 4, 2018 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i do mostly fine, i played AAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaa in VR and was fine
Nov 4, 2018 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i think i can handle pretty much anything as long as i don't play for more than an hour or two without a brea
Nov 4, 2018 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: k
Nov 4, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it would depend like Colors would feel like a roller coaster maybe lol
Nov 4, 2018 12:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've done VR rollercoasters too
Nov 4, 2018 12:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've even done minecraft rollercoasters in VR
Nov 4, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That VR mame thing looks awesome
Nov 4, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a front end for MAME but with the cabinets
Nov 4, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get it now but i hear its a ultra pain to set up
Nov 4, 2018 12:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: LA-LI-LU-LE-LO 
Nov 4, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Masturbate with jello?
Nov 4, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was the champion at word association!
Nov 4, 2018 12:58 AM - Captain_N: I was best at comdex 1988...
Nov 4, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2018 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: well mame in general is a pain to setup
Nov 4, 2018 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think i did try some vr arcade thing
Nov 4, 2018 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: although it was just a basic tech demo sort of thing not a full emulator
Nov 4, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mame just plain MAME isnt too bad if you use like MAME32 UI or something
Nov 4, 2018 1:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: NANOMACHINES 
Nov 4, 2018 1:14 AM - Duo8: SON
Nov 4, 2018 1:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1jdRpMp
Nov 4, 2018 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next up Luigiette?
Nov 4, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hothardware.com/news/seagate-will-swing-mighty-hamr-tech-to-pound-out-100tb-hdds-by-2025
Nov 4, 2018 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well they can finally hold most of my porn on one hard drive.... lol
Nov 4, 2018 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe switch from bbw midgets to bbw Amazon chicks!
Nov 4, 2018 3:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: nevermind your porn if you fill a tower with those you can hold the entirety of pornhub
Nov 4, 2018 3:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho i approve


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 5, 2018)

Nov 4, 2018 4:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bPM5LT4.mp4
Nov 4, 2018 6:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Nov 4, 2018 6:45 AM - VinsCool: Nothing like being molested by a giant panda
Nov 4, 2018 7:47 AM - Localhorst86: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexual_Harassment_Panda
Nov 4, 2018 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: indeed Vinny
Nov 4, 2018 11:56 AM - DinohScene: I just want a couple of 4TB harddrives
Nov 4, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: i could use a couple of 8tb or more
Nov 4, 2018 12:49 PM - migles: 4tb seems i would fill it very quickly
Nov 4, 2018 12:53 PM - Noctosphere: heya
Nov 4, 2018 12:53 PM - Noctosphere: I have a 3TB ext hdd full of media for my plex saerver
Nov 4, 2018 12:53 PM - Noctosphere: i have like 400-450 gb free left
Nov 4, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of the 6-ish TBs I have on my gaming PC, I have a whopping 400GBish free 
Nov 4, 2018 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is what's left after I cleaned up all my HDDs just a couple days ago 
Nov 4, 2018 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Used to be only like 75GB left all around, and most of that was from my OS SSD lol
Nov 4, 2018 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll save some cash up for Black Friday/Cyber Monday, see if I can get a big ol honking HDD for cheapo
Nov 4, 2018 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: _honk_
Nov 4, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you need to do a better job at cleaning
Nov 4, 2018 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: get windirstat
Nov 4, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you're not able to clean up at least a couple TBs with the help of windirstat then i'll eat my hat
Nov 4, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: disclaimer: i don't own a hat
Nov 4, 2018 3:25 PM - Duo8: if you store games you can use compactgui
Nov 4, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I wanted to free TBs I'd have to delete shit I want to keep
Nov 4, 2018 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I do use CompactGUI on my 4TB external, took forever to do it and I gained like 200GB lol
Nov 4, 2018 4:00 PM - Dontwait00: hello, what is this chatbox?
Nov 4, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: huu
Nov 4, 2018 4:30 PM - Kitsu-neechan: its a box that displays text when you write on it and press enter
Nov 4, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: i duuno
Nov 4, 2018 4:30 PM - migles: its a chatbox?
Nov 4, 2018 4:40 PM - DinohScene: I got 7 HDD bays to fill : D
Nov 4, 2018 4:40 PM - DinohScene: Have 0 money to get HDDs to fill it tho unfortunately
Nov 4, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: ill fill you....
Nov 4, 2018 4:42 PM - Flame: if you know what i mean!
Nov 4, 2018 4:43 PM - Flame: 
Nov 4, 2018 4:43 PM - DinohScene: I'd overflow then 
Nov 4, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like aome bites would be involvsd
Nov 4, 2018 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a head crash 
Nov 4, 2018 5:14 PM - DinohScene: butt-fer overflow
Nov 4, 2018 5:26 PM - migles: dins, gibbe me money
Nov 4, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh: that's ok, you can rip some old hdds out of scrap pcs for free
Nov 4, 2018 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: might not be much storage but at least you can put it in raid and get blazing fast mechanical storage
Nov 4, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: after you wait for all the drives to spin up of course 
Nov 4, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: my RAID1 seems to spin up in order, i can hear one drive spin up and then the other
Nov 4, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: can imagine that taking a while with 7 drives...
Nov 4, 2018 6:56 PM - Duo8: decided to watch something again
Nov 4, 2018 6:56 PM - Duo8: maybe i'll just movies instead of playing games lol
Nov 4, 2018 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch Teletubbies Do Dallas
Nov 4, 2018 7:18 PM - Duo8: uh no
Nov 4, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Normal porn no longer excites me lol
Nov 4, 2018 7:26 PM - Flame: only the finest black midget t****** big ass for psio
Nov 4, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Nov 4, 2018 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amputee
Nov 4, 2018 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get freaky with the stump and stuff
Nov 4, 2018 8:00 PM - migles: i wanna black asian midget t****** big ass
Nov 4, 2018 8:02 PM - Flame: migles gotta have that asian... only the finest for him
Nov 4, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: no asian, no buy
Nov 4, 2018 8:04 PM - migles: i just finished watching death note, the anime
Nov 4, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: i am what, 10 years late?
Nov 4, 2018 8:05 PM - migles: the netflix movie sucks balls, no asians
Nov 4, 2018 8:11 PM - migles: there is this netflix show about an asian popular chick gets transfered into the ugly fat chick body
Nov 4, 2018 8:12 PM - migles: it was kinda painfull and boring to watch, but i watched just cuz asian chicks
Nov 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: What's it called?
Nov 4, 2018 8:14 PM - Depravo: Fat, ugly asian chicks are my jam.
Nov 4, 2018 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Nov 4, 2018 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kims convenience
Nov 4, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: switched
Nov 4, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: only one fat asian girl lol
Nov 4, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: dude, having a pi for torrent box was a great thing i did, i mean, this thing is in the shadows uploading, i can rest in peace
Nov 4, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: need that private tracker ratio up to download huge games
Nov 4, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: depravo, it was this show: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8747882/?ref_=nv_sr_3
Nov 4, 2018 9:08 PM - Depravo: Just had a look. Yeah, I would.
Nov 4, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: i dunno, i kite liked it
Nov 4, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: the fat chick? totally would
Nov 4, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: she spends the show crying btw
Nov 4, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: so, if you into crying chubby asians chicks
Nov 4, 2018 9:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TURN YOUR CLOCKS BACK ONE HOUR O_O
Nov 4, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: why sonic
Nov 4, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: cuz dailight saving time? that was past sunday
Nov 4, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: you are 1 week too late
Nov 4, 2018 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, cause everyone else is doing it. 
Nov 4, 2018 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't you wanna be cool and popular? 
Nov 4, 2018 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Got to follow the trends.
Nov 4, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats what i think abour amputee porn
Nov 4, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles emulate GBA  lol
Nov 4, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:16 PM - migles: cuz dailight saving time? that was past sunday < That was for Europe, other half of the world is today
Nov 4, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah i got an extra hour of sleep
Nov 4, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 hours was so nice
Nov 4, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im at work for a bit more than for hours more lol 54 hours this week
Nov 4, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being overtime man my powers are giant paycheck and constant exhaustion lol
Nov 4, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: wow
Nov 4, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: i didnt know europe and us day light saving time days where different
Nov 4, 2018 11:01 PM - migles: psio, how about amputee chubby asians
Nov 4, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol love them
Nov 4, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: Champutees.
Nov 5, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2018 1:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FuvZLxL
Nov 5, 2018 2:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, are you upset knowing that next year you will instead lose one hour of sleep by moving the clock forward? 
Nov 5, 2018 2:44 AM - Veho: Not if he changes shifts in the meantime  
Nov 5, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah thats gonna suck lol
Nov 5, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will adapt ahead of time by getting up a bit earlier a week before
Nov 5, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eases the transition a bit
Nov 5, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im the ass poeple hate because life seems slightly easier for because plan ahead  lol
Nov 5, 2018 2:55 AM - Veho: Ass.
Nov 5, 2018 2:56 AM - Duo8: i wonder if quad core CPUs are already obsolete
Nov 5, 2018 2:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish time went forward two hours, Lol 
Nov 5, 2018 2:57 AM - Duo8: mid range stuff have 6 now
Nov 5, 2018 2:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now everyone will be thrown off on that.
Nov 5, 2018 3:00 AM - Veho: 16 cores or bust.
Nov 5, 2018 3:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But would 16 cores mean we are 16 bits again? Back to retro age again 
Nov 5, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First it was Mhz then it was bits then it was Cores next will be AI or Quantum crap
Nov 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Noctosphere: Rick survives
Nov 5, 2018 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Quantum shift
Nov 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Noctosphere: but he wont be part of the series anymore, he will appears in moveis
Nov 5, 2018 3:12 AM - Noctosphere: movies*
Nov 5, 2018 3:13 AM - Noctosphere: Talking about TWD btw
Nov 5, 2018 3:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ptFqqZX.jpg
Nov 5, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YSbVUOD
Nov 5, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/n7KpQb4
Nov 5, 2018 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sJs66m4 damn... Dinoh has some competition lol
Nov 5, 2018 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zlY5ItD


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 6, 2018)

Nov 5, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zgr2KhH
Nov 5, 2018 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DraStic updated again massive improvement https://drastic-ds.com/help_changelog.txt
Nov 5, 2018 4:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Added high-resolution 3D mode. Enhances DS 3D graphics so they're rendered at 512x384 resolution instead of 256x192. Has a big performance overhead and therefore works best with high end quad-core devices.
Nov 5, 2018 4:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Wow
Nov 5, 2018 4:47 AM - Ericthegreat: I wonder if most games the input models are 256 x 192 or if they'er downscaled
Nov 5, 2018 4:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Probably are
Nov 5, 2018 4:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Not downscaled
Nov 5, 2018 5:07 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/myOT7CD.png
Nov 5, 2018 5:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DyK6rRY.png
Nov 5, 2018 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Nov 5, 2018 2:22 PM - Localhorst86: let's see if we can keep this chatbox quiet for 24h
Nov 5, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: you failed
Nov 5, 2018 3:33 PM - DinohScene: yup
Nov 5, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man I'm glad HP made this laptop so fucking easy to take apart
Nov 5, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wifi was acting all fucky and wonky yesterday, wasn't a driver problem cuz it was happening on Linux as well as Windows. An antenna just came loose, nothing big
Nov 5, 2018 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Taking this thing apart is basically 7 screws, and then just pry the bottom lid up. Super easy.
Nov 5, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nicw
Nov 5, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice even
Nov 5, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you can wifi all the things
Nov 5, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was using a dinky little 2.4ghz USB adapter, to update the drivers before I tried it in Linux, man was it super fucking ass from the basement lol
Nov 5, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but 2.4 is supposed to penetrate better?
Nov 5, 2018 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but this is a dinky little thing that I bought when I got a Raspberry Pi in like 2013 or so lol
Nov 5, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: psio. you are talking out of experience? ;O;
Nov 5, 2018 4:32 PM - migles: your winer is 2.4'' :
Nov 5, 2018 4:51 PM - Minox: 2.4Ghz penetrates better but not if you have a tiny antenna
Nov 5, 2018 4:55 PM - Minox: and only now do I realise that comments sounds more sexual than it needs to be
Nov 5, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah it kinda feels like you did that on purpose
Nov 5, 2018 4:57 PM - Minox: I kind of wish I did
Nov 5, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: yeah, it feels like you are pretending that you did it accidentally while you actually did in purpose
Nov 5, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Eric models don't really have a resolution and for textures it depends on the game as the texture resolution in most DS games is ass even at native resolution
Nov 5, 2018 5:51 PM - Minox: migles, not you too ;_;
Nov 5, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: <\3
Nov 5, 2018 6:28 PM - Minox: Friendship with migles ended, p1ngpong is new friend now
Nov 5, 2018 6:28 PM - Minox: 
Nov 5, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: your lost
Nov 5, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: that switch lover asshole
Nov 5, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: comes into the chatbox every month just to say something like "switch sucks" and owns a switch himself
Nov 5, 2018 6:57 PM - Depravo: That's how he knows they suck.
Nov 5, 2018 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With enough money most do suck lol
Nov 5, 2018 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay Minox is back 
Nov 5, 2018 9:16 PM - Chary: and then minox was never heard from again
Nov 5, 2018 9:17 PM - migles: chary!!!
Nov 5, 2018 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, not minox 
Nov 5, 2018 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chary, you kidnapped him didn't you? 
Nov 5, 2018 9:53 PM - migles: charry, you should had kidnapped me, you have no honor
Nov 5, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kidnap? How much money we talkin? Lol
Nov 5, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Gets rope duct tape and lube ready "
Nov 6, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/069/352/da9.jpg
Nov 6, 2018 1:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LXQemdB.mp4
Nov 6, 2018 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX45XuT6vss
Nov 6, 2018 2:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/445HAiX
Nov 6, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QTTfEdO
Nov 6, 2018 3:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey Psi 
Nov 6, 2018 3:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I got a email from Playstation. Now they want to charge me tax from buying stuff on the store.


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 7, 2018)

Nov 6, 2018 5:47 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jxEJCKMgtE
Nov 6, 2018 11:21 AM - migles: wow sonic
Nov 6, 2018 11:21 AM - migles: its weird how prices in europe are all taxed
Nov 6, 2018 11:22 AM - migles: and in the us prices are usually without the taxes
Nov 6, 2018 11:22 AM - migles: nice fan
Nov 6, 2018 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/health/rugby-player-who-swallowed-garden-slug-as-dare-has-died-8-years-after-health-nightmare-began.amp
Nov 6, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: fuck you psio
Nov 6, 2018 12:07 PM - migles: now i am scared
Nov 6, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-2-ryzen-epyc-cpus-higher-than-expected-ipc-clocks/amp/
Nov 6, 2018 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: don't eat snales lol
Nov 6, 2018 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: snails
Nov 6, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: i dont eat them
Nov 6, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: but there are snails here
Nov 6, 2018 12:14 PM - migles: what if i step in one
Nov 6, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: see, that ryzen 2 news is more cool
Nov 6, 2018 12:15 PM - migles: i specially like thoose cpu pictures of inside
Nov 6, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably get that 3rd gen Ryzen or something lol
Nov 6, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: how many ryzens you got yet?
Nov 6, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: none lol
Nov 6, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: still on skylake
Nov 6, 2018 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Fucj
Nov 6, 2018 12:57 PM - migles: dude
Nov 6, 2018 12:58 PM - migles: i tought you had like 15 ryzens already
Nov 6, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: WOW
Nov 6, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: amazing
Nov 6, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: friend of that not fat girl, the one who does repacks of games
Nov 6, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: made a retro games website
Nov 6, 2018 1:07 PM - migles: the thing is so great, and its all verified against websites like redump
Nov 6, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: that friend already did a gog website, where it shared everything from gog, and other general scene games
Nov 6, 2018 1:08 PM - migles: but this new retro website is amazing
Nov 6, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: it even has plenty of systems that i never heard about
Nov 6, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pm me lol
Nov 6, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: i just send a message to someone, i will foward it to you
Nov 6, 2018 1:18 PM - migles: dude it has plenty of systems i never heard about
Nov 6, 2018 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dragon32?
Nov 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: casio loopy lol, i forgot about this system
Nov 6, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 6, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CoCo3 I good 
Nov 6, 2018 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is
Nov 6, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: sega pico lol
Nov 6, 2018 1:21 PM - Localhorst86: pira.... backups
Nov 6, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: psio, did ya checked the website?
Nov 6, 2018 1:44 PM - Chary: its such a good site
Nov 6, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: chary you ever played a casio loopy? ;O;
Nov 6, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: you know, its for girls ;O;
Nov 6, 2018 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Ebay vs gbatemp
Nov 6, 2018 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Sure is a shit ton of switch news lately
Nov 6, 2018 1:51 PM - Chary: i assume
Nov 6, 2018 1:51 PM - Chary: its because the switch is hot these days
Nov 6, 2018 1:53 PM - migles: there is this console i am trying to remember the name
Nov 6, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: it was from a company that made computers
Nov 6, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: i believe a french company
Nov 6, 2018 1:55 PM - migles: the controller was kinda similair to a nes
Nov 6, 2018 1:57 PM - migles: amstrad!
Nov 6, 2018 1:58 PM - migles: so yeah, that new rom website doesnt have amstrad stuff lol
Nov 6, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 6, 2018 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Hot enough to expand? 
Nov 6, 2018 2:09 PM - migles: just like your mom kenenthk
Nov 6, 2018 2:09 PM - migles:  kidding
Nov 6, 2018 2:41 PM - Localhorst86: his mom can't expand anymore?
Nov 6, 2018 2:42 PM - Localhorst86: I guess you're simply talking about a no-intro romset there, migles?
Nov 6, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: no, i am talking about a new rom website
Nov 6, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: that has
Nov 6, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: i mean yes kinda
Nov 6, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: the website has roms and isos for the different consoles, but when you download a rom you get the link for the redump or no intro entry
Nov 6, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gvqPQqk
Nov 6, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: do i need emulators for the ps3, or are they built in webman?
Nov 6, 2018 3:21 PM - migles: thinking in playing again earthbound
Nov 6, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think PS3 has a good SNES emulator
Nov 6, 2018 3:33 PM - migles: but is it built in, or do i need to get retro arch and stuff?
Nov 6, 2018 3:34 PM - migles: i believe retro arch started in the ps3?
Nov 6, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab2-WW1skOM
Nov 6, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:34 AM - migles: i believe retro arch started in the ps3? < nope, Retroarch was originally supposed to be just a new interface for another emulator
Nov 6, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 6, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the dev was just like "MORE CORES" a bit later, and we got modern Retroarch
Nov 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, bought a 3.55 A/V cable for one of my Raspberry Pis and boy does it look awful!
Nov 6, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 6, 2018 5:12 PM - Kitsu-neechan: did you honestly expect it not to ? 
Nov 6, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: with modern electronics i supposed kitsu
Nov 6, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: there where some computers in the 80s that where able to deliver a great picture trough composite
Nov 6, 2018 5:27 PM - migles: i keep asking myself why they care about composite in the raspberry pi, they can just ditch the port and its DAC stuff
Nov 6, 2018 5:28 PM - migles: but then again i remember that some people build arcades using crt with this thing, and a composite video can be a way to connect to more portable equipments
Nov 6, 2018 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi's are also used in some areas where they may not have access to something as fancy as an HDMI capable monitor and such, or as educational tools and whatnot
Nov 6, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I wasn't expecting monumental quality, it's just interesting (IMO) to see a Pi display on a 720x480 CRT lol
Nov 6, 2018 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Menus and text looks awful, but video still looks nice
Nov 6, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly going to use it for babby when she grows up a bit more. Have a nice CRT for her to watch educational shit and such, while I do stuff on my gaming/work PCs
Nov 6, 2018 5:32 PM - migles: can ya take a pic? i got one of thoose cables somewhere around but i am too lazy to try it
Nov 6, 2018 5:33 PM - migles: dude, you gona let your baby get radiated by the crt gun and the toxic lead in he glass? ;O;
Nov 6, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be more worried the thing falls on her head and crushes her than anything ;O;
Nov 6, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered to take a pic, already put that shit away in a box lol
Nov 6, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: you should do like everyone else, get your baby the latest iphone
Nov 6, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: she will be stonned if other babies found out she is watching a crt like cavebabies
Nov 6, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 6, 2018 5:56 PM - Flame: migles you will are a cave man... still play with a GBA
Nov 6, 2018 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't plan to let my babby actually "watch" TV until she's about 2 personally
Nov 6, 2018 5:57 PM - Flame: even 2 is bit low imo
Nov 6, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, once a babby gets around 2, they start to recognize and perceive objects on TV as actual things, and not just "pretty colors"
Nov 6, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously I'm not gonna go and let her watch fucking Game of Thrones or anything, it'll be totally educational babby crap lol
Nov 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it'll be like once and a while, maybe if I get super busy at work for a moment and I can't focus on babby for a bit
Nov 6, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: game of thrones is very baby educational crap
Nov 6, 2018 5:59 PM - migles: its teaches you how babies are made
Nov 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recommend starting with Star Trek Voyager 
Nov 6, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:00 PM - Flame: i recommend QI
Nov 6, 2018 6:00 PM - Flame: smart make
Nov 6, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It made me sad that Stephen Fry doesn't host it anymore 
Nov 6, 2018 6:01 PM - Flame: Stephen Fry was top
Nov 6, 2018 6:01 PM - Arras: stephen fry was great, but the new lady isn't bad either
Nov 6, 2018 6:01 PM - Arras: it's a shame but it's not show-ruining
Nov 6, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/WTqhtTL
Nov 6, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: blizzard is broken
Nov 6, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I watched an episode or two of it with her. Not terrible, but eh I kinda lost interest lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:02 PM - migles: game is 80GB, the bar shows that 20GB is just that tiny thing lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: also, downloads at 0B/s
Nov 6, 2018 6:03 PM - migles: and alaska woman are hot
Nov 6, 2018 6:04 PM - migles: discovery channel with alaska people in tv, woman are hot
Nov 6, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migoes I have it already when you get it we should play lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if it works that way
Nov 6, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't played it yet
Nov 6, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: i kinda liked
Nov 6, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: but can see why people generally feels its boring
Nov 6, 2018 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I figure I will play it for a few days then get bored
Nov 6, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: well its free
Nov 6, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: how long does it take to you to download 80gb?
Nov 6, 2018 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it took a few hours like 3 or 4?
Nov 6, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a bit over 10 MB a second but it probably hit 20 at some point
Nov 6, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: dude, that's the speed my router can do in lan lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: it still surprises me the huge leap internet got from when people traded adsl to fiber
Nov 6, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: i mean, you get lan and even usb speeds over the internet
Nov 6, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: the internet stopped being a bottleneck
Nov 6, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i am tempted to buy gta v, 20 bucks
Nov 6, 2018 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have 100Mbps up and down lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: up as well? nice
Nov 6, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: in fiber here, its 100 down, 10 up lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: sometimes double
Nov 6, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: 200 down, 10 up
Nov 6, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I only pay 30 bucks a month 
Nov 6, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could pay more and get like 400/400 I think lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:38 PM - migles: wow
Nov 6, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: so its a lie when americans come with "i pay 100 bucks for 24mb adsl"
Nov 6, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No in a lot of area's they have horrible prices
Nov 6, 2018 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom pays way more for less than I get 
Nov 6, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just checked I can get 200/200 for 50 bucks, I might do that lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, in the US it varies a ton by location
Nov 6, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay $50 for 50mbps
Nov 6, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's only cuz AT&T fucked up their packages, so I got a $10 discount
Nov 6, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://frontier.com/shop/internet/fios
Nov 6, 2018 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As soon as I can swap back to shitty Comcast, I'll likely get 250mbps for $60 a month though
Nov 6, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to like cable better than FIOS but they have fixed it now (or just using your own equipment really makes that much of a difference)
Nov 6, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't be happier with the price and service I am getting
Nov 6, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: psio what is fios lol?
Nov 6, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: fios means wire in my language
Nov 6, 2018 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fiber optics
Nov 6, 2018 6:43 PM - migles: ho lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:43 PM - migles: fios basically means wired lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here it's supposed to be an acronym for "Fiber Optics Service" or something like that lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: my isp screwed up
Nov 6, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: they are charging us way more than the normal prices
Nov 6, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: so we gona end this contract lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: the thing is, where i am, i believe its the only isp with adsl..
Nov 6, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: there is no fiber in my town
Nov 6, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: and the other companies go with screw you 4g routers that barely get network
Nov 6, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a nice deal for 12 months, at the end of that time period I will upgrade to the 50 dollar plan  lol
Nov 6, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: do you really need more?
Nov 6, 2018 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta download that 10k midget t****** BBW porn real fast ;O;
Nov 6, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: the only shit that bothers me with the speeds i got is the upload
Nov 6, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: i can live fine with 12mbps
Nov 6, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: sure it takes ages to download a recent game but...
Nov 6, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: btw, netflix weirdly has no impact in my network
Nov 6, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: i guess the bullshit net neutrality rules are enforcing or something?
Nov 6, 2018 6:52 PM - Flame: tom you forgot amputee stump... Psio likes to do kinky stuff with that
Nov 6, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: speaking of porn
Nov 6, 2018 6:53 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/MLACf0x.jpg
Nov 6, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: sometimes there is porn with asian faces covered up, it always amuses me, cuz even if i seen her face, i wouldn't recognize or could tell who she is
Nov 6, 2018 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://i.imgur.com/YRYMgNB.gif
Nov 6, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: is this proof that the blizzard client is mining bitcoins without my consent? https://imgur.com/duc8Vos
Nov 6, 2018 6:58 PM - migles: is using my gpu and network for some reason, and is not downloading the game
Nov 6, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: this is why the game is free, they mine cryptocurencies in the background
Nov 6, 2018 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly just good ol' poorly optimized game client
Nov 6, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: this thing sucks
Nov 6, 2018 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh how do you get it to display gpu?
Nov 6, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: did not know that was an option
Nov 6, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine just displays 0% gpu usage though
Nov 6, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway if it was mining it would probably be using more
Nov 6, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: this function did appear in windows 10
Nov 6, 2018 8:13 PM - migles: do not know if it was present in windows 8
Nov 6, 2018 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you right click the column bar, you can choose what shows up
Nov 6, 2018 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Including GPU usage
Nov 6, 2018 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was a thing with one of the Windows 10 updates IIRC
Nov 6, 2018 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your GPU has to support WDDM 2.0 or 2.1 IIRC, but so long as you have something that also supports DX12 it should work
Nov 6, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i did
Nov 6, 2018 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's switchable graphics so maybe that breaks it
Nov 6, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkJxWtTPyb0 386 tablet lol
Nov 6, 2018 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bjsHGpGSMs
Nov 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Noctosphere: oh god...
Nov 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Noctosphere: that tablet
Nov 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Noctosphere: 4mb of ram xD
Nov 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Noctosphere: good old time
Nov 6, 2018 10:14 PM - Noctosphere: i dont rememberhow much RAM my very first computer had, but I had difficulties running SC1
Nov 6, 2018 10:30 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jxEJCKMgtE
Nov 6, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first computer hmmm probably like 32K? Ti994A lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how much RAM it had
Nov 6, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I have expanded RAM in the PEB and a 5MB hard drive and some other cards lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first IBM compatible thing was a Laser XT sort of an all in one (minus the monitor) CGA thing I think it had 512K but really too much RAM considering the CGA graphics sucked so bad I never played games on it lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:07 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 6, 2018 11:07 PM - Noctosphere: my very first computer had 3gb iirc
Nov 6, 2018 11:07 PM - Noctosphere: of hdd i mean
Nov 6, 2018 11:07 PM - Noctosphere: which was huge at that time i think
Nov 6, 2018 11:09 PM - Noctosphere: I remember, I had win95
Nov 6, 2018 11:09 PM - Noctosphere: and i also remember that our pc at school (i was there until 2011) all had win 98 till teh end
Nov 6, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first Windows machine was a monster lol 233Mhz Pentium MMX with 6.5GB Quantum Fireball lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a 100MB Click of death drive lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:10 PM - Noctosphere: 6.5gb Quantum Fireball? whats that? RAM? HDD?
Nov 6, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard drive lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:10 PM - Noctosphere: certainly not gpu lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:10 PM - Noctosphere: okok¸¸
Nov 6, 2018 11:10 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Nov 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For RAM it had like 64MB's I upgraded to like 128MB's and added a VooDoo2  PCI the glory days lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Noctosphere: my first computer had a pentium 2, idk the specific specs though
Nov 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Noctosphere: like thmhz
Nov 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Noctosphere: core
Nov 6, 2018 11:11 PM - Noctosphere: ans such
Nov 6, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember being kinda pissed off at the time, spent like 5K on it, and a month later you could get Pentium 2's in the 400Mhz range lol then 500  lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:12 PM - Noctosphere: IIRC, they reached some kind of physic limit between ^pentium 4 and 5, i didnt really understnad though
Nov 6, 2018 11:13 PM - Noctosphere: have you heard?
Nov 6, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pentium 4's where designed to be awesome at 5+ Ghz the issue is the silicon at the time couldn't handle it with out hitting like melting point
Nov 6, 2018 11:13 PM - Noctosphere: like they couldnt go higher with ghz for pentium 5 so they began releasing dual core
Nov 6, 2018 11:14 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 6, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the IPC on them was horrible with bad branch prediction
Nov 6, 2018 11:14 PM - Noctosphere: IPC?
Nov 6, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Pentium D here (dual core Pentium 4) that will hit like 4.8Ghz OC and at that speed it becomes a pretty nice CPU.
Nov 6, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IPC (Instructions Per Clock)
Nov 6, 2018 11:15 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 6, 2018 11:15 PM - Noctosphere: ius pentium D old?
Nov 6, 2018 11:15 PM - Noctosphere: i8 mean... dual core
Nov 6, 2018 11:16 PM - Noctosphere: today we have like 4-8 cores, right?
Nov 6, 2018 11:16 PM - Noctosphere: anjd now with that new intel CPU with like 16cores or such
Nov 6, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it was a higher end version they only sold at like 3.2Ghz or something
Nov 6, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah AMD has some like 32 Core ones you can get too
Nov 6, 2018 11:17 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 6, 2018 11:18 PM - Noctosphere: i heard that AMD required more core because it was less powerful or something like that than intel
Nov 6, 2018 11:18 PM - Noctosphere: brb
Nov 6, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah right now Intel is still the best at IPC and more Mhz but AMD wins at core count and price so depending on what you want either one could be the "best" option
Nov 6, 2018 11:20 PM - Noctosphere: b
Nov 6, 2018 11:20 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 6, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I hear AMD is working on a refresh for Ryzen due out next year that could put AMD ahead on both things so that would be super interesting
Nov 6, 2018 11:21 PM - Noctosphere: meh, I think ill stick wioth intel 
Nov 6, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My only AMD machine right now is an old FX machine in my living room serving as a media center lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My main rig is a Intel Skylake system
Nov 6, 2018 11:22 PM - Noctosphere: my only amd machine is my wii u i think
Nov 6, 2018 11:22 PM - Noctosphere: or is it 3ds?
Nov 6, 2018 11:22 PM - Noctosphere: idr which console has amd
Nov 6, 2018 11:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS IT'S TUESDAY 
Nov 6, 2018 11:24 PM - Noctosphere: still there?
Nov 6, 2018 11:24 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:24 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 6, 2018 11:24 PM - Noctosphere: guess what
Nov 6, 2018 11:25 PM - Noctosphere: tomorrow is wensday
Nov 6, 2018 11:25 PM - Noctosphere: hell
Nov 6, 2018 11:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chuck norris fact numbrt 4, He doesn't guess. Whatever he says is always true. 
Nov 6, 2018 11:26 PM - Noctosphere: have you guys voted? if youre american ofc
Nov 6, 2018 11:27 PM - Noctosphere: ?
Nov 6, 2018 11:28 PM - Noctosphere: Im really hope Trump will fall
Nov 6, 2018 11:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c0/3f/f9/c03ff95bf124e1ffd2e41a8efc07a8bc.jpg 
Nov 6, 2018 11:29 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Nov 6, 2018 11:29 PM - Noctosphere: ill post it in "Post here funny pictures" and sday I  found it
Nov 6, 2018 11:31 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 6, 2018 11:31 PM - Noctosphere: I'm gonna go play the sims
Nov 6, 2018 11:31 PM - Noctosphere: cya guys
Nov 6, 2018 11:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 6, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO7DpVqbFZA
Nov 7, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/amd-new-horizon-7nm-cpu,38029.html
Nov 7, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/11/06/australian-police-arrest-man-with-m2-50-cal-machine-gun/amp/
Nov 7, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so weird and here I just bought like 300 rounds of ammo at my local Walmart lol
Nov 7, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: need to break in my new Glock
Nov 7, 2018 12:58 AM - Veho: "In addition to the firearms, a quantity of Meth was found "
Nov 7, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho probably just uses it when he has a cold lol
Nov 7, 2018 1:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IKKVfR5.png
Nov 7, 2018 1:45 AM - Veho: Couldn't find a bigger version.
Nov 7, 2018 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QKHDDS4
Nov 7, 2018 2:03 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gog3sSk
Nov 7, 2018 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5kgHboj
Nov 7, 2018 2:15 AM - Veho: 
Nov 7, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/g9lQ5xc.gifv
Nov 7, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In space no one can hear you queef!
Nov 7, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://external-preview.redd.it/D28ZLhq4DKkFEsA30KckfYv5gZ2_2ruZFIXD_Va0V4g.jpg?auto=webp&s=77cdc90b59d1f04a99d1cbd75e9a0b17ce118659 She is a B cup lol
Nov 7, 2018 2:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IFJKpvW.mp4
Nov 7, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not familiar with that car modification lol
Nov 7, 2018 3:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6WYPXYL.png
Nov 7, 2018 3:58 AM - Duo8: i can still smell the chips i ate last night on my fingers
Nov 7, 2018 3:58 AM - Duo8: fuck what did they put in there


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 8, 2018)

Nov 7, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: What flavor were they?
Nov 7, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU22SGytGYE
Nov 7, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: Zombies on a plane.
Nov 7, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: The video description is the best part.
Nov 7, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: "This kinda a good movie as will followed good to everyone learns a few things about the real meaning of family along the way. "
Nov 7, 2018 5:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YYF4CnF.mp4
Nov 7, 2018 6:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, had any ice cream lately? What flavor you like best? 
Nov 7, 2018 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: penis flavor
Nov 7, 2018 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/g9lQ5xc.gifv
Nov 7, 2018 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone saw that bigclive video and tried to copy it with a life size doll
Nov 7, 2018 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: and they succeeded
Nov 7, 2018 12:10 PM - Localhorst86: you can't spell "success" without "succ"
Nov 7, 2018 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: you also can't spell succulent without succ
Nov 7, 2018 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: case in point: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuO-rF9TFQ0
Nov 7, 2018 1:38 PM - Duo8: ~
Nov 7, 2018 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/N9MYvQX
Nov 7, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9pjPC0U
Nov 7, 2018 6:18 PM - migles: psio
Nov 7, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: you won the powerball?
Nov 7, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I with lol
Nov 7, 2018 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wish
Nov 7, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: dam it psio
Nov 7, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: i received an email from the dude who won the powerball
Nov 7, 2018 7:00 PM - migles: he says he needs 5000 for a plane ticket to get into the us to get the powerball and that he will pay me back a million
Nov 7, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 7, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nigerian I assume;3?
Nov 7, 2018 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I assume even lol
Nov 7, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: yeah
Nov 7, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: or maybe indian, i am not sure, didnt pay much attention to the email and i blocked the address lol
Nov 7, 2018 7:21 PM - migles: lol youtube giving me a 500 internal server error
Nov 7, 2018 7:21 PM - migles: with the monkey
Nov 7, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HIxe1dR
Nov 7, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.grubhub.com/restaurant/gamers-guild-cafe-7135-state-road-52-ste-306-hudson/976888 lol weird
Nov 7, 2018 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mS98gIF 
Nov 7, 2018 10:04 PM - Veho: "Sorry about that  Grubhub food delivery is not available in your country"
Nov 7, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: same
Nov 7, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: hate when websites do this shit
Nov 7, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: just let me browse the site then you mofos
Nov 7, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I'm comming home!!!
Nov 7, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: you live with tom?
Nov 7, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no but I am from Michigan
Nov 7, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Born there
Nov 7, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a nice place, I miss the forest 
Nov 7, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.facebook.com/GamersGuildCafe/ Can you see this migles?
Nov 7, 2018 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking for an actual web page but that might work too lol
Nov 7, 2018 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamersguildcafe.com/
Nov 7, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: yeh can see that
Nov 7, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: both work
Nov 7, 2018 11:06 PM - migles: cya, going to sleep
Nov 7, 2018 11:20 PM - Veho: "Dead brothel owner wins election in Nevada"
Nov 7, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as he or she supports Trump that's fine lol
Nov 7, 2018 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/politics/ct-nevada-dead-brothel-owner-dennis-hof-20181107-story.html
Nov 7, 2018 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How shitty would it feel to lose an election against a dead pimp... lol
Nov 7, 2018 11:49 PM - Veho: And of course there won't be a re-election, the party will just choose a replacement.
Nov 8, 2018 12:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 8, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3318125/home-tech/nvidias-shield-tv-the-best-media-streamer-for-geeks-hits-its-lowest-price-yet.amp.html
Nov 8, 2018 12:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you remember what I said a few days ago?
Nov 8, 2018 12:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Playstation started charging me tax for buying games on PSN. 
Nov 8, 2018 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that sucks lol
Nov 8, 2018 12:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If steam start charging me tax. I'm writing a letter to them. 
Nov 8, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: they might not have a choice?
Nov 8, 2018 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well they can't just do stuff and not explain why. 
Nov 8, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/11/07/roku-plans-to-grow-ad-business.html
Nov 8, 2018 2:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MehWWid.png
Nov 8, 2018 2:39 AM - Veho: O_O
Nov 8, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: meow! lol
Nov 8, 2018 2:55 AM - Noctosphere: meow
Nov 8, 2018 2:56 AM - Noctosphere: psio you tjhere?
Nov 8, 2018 2:56 AM - Noctosphere: nvm
Nov 8, 2018 2:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tJK727V.jpg
Nov 8, 2018 2:58 AM - Noctosphere: hery veho
Nov 8, 2018 2:58 AM - Noctosphere: maybe you can help me
Nov 8, 2018 2:58 AM - Noctosphere: in EoF, the thread called [Vaguely serious]...
Nov 8, 2018 2:59 AM - Noctosphere: i posted last in it, but in EoF board, it isnt shown, it says grey72 did
Nov 8, 2018 2:59 AM - Noctosphere: m,aybe due to slow server?
Nov 8, 2018 3:01 AM - VinsCool: wat
Nov 8, 2018 3:02 AM - Noctosphere: Y??
Nov 8, 2018 3:02 AM - Noctosphere: I mean
Nov 8, 2018 3:03 AM - Noctosphere: that thread
Nov 8, 2018 3:03 AM - Noctosphere: it says grey72 posted last in EOF board
Nov 8, 2018 3:03 AM - Noctosphere: but I did
Nov 8, 2018 3:06 AM - Noctosphere: BTW, ca cest
Nov 8, 2018 3:06 AM - Noctosphere: pour toi vinny
Nov 8, 2018 3:06 AM - Noctosphere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tznDJQSRk4
Nov 8, 2018 3:09 AM - Noctosphere: well, time to sleep now<
Nov 8, 2018 3:09 AM - Noctosphere: cya guys
Nov 8, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im here now temporarily lol
Nov 8, 2018 3:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EgmGac4
Nov 8, 2018 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to like Destiny 2 but after like 2 hours I am just like meh... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 9, 2018)

Nov 8, 2018 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xVaGSV6
Nov 8, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo and I only played 1 and 2, and this was many years ago but I still vividly remember Cortana and Master Chief and even Admiral Keys.... Nothing about Destiny seems to be that engaging? Maybe I am missing something lol
Nov 8, 2018 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like they just tried to make a space version of Diablo but left out any really compelling story?
Nov 8, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's my initial impression and I might give it another 2 hours before I delete it unless it picks up soon... (I don't get the feeling it will)
Nov 8, 2018 4:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MkcK0aW
Nov 8, 2018 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skiing would be fun they said!
Nov 8, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: It's more of a spectator sport, really.
Nov 8, 2018 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rAlNPSK
Nov 8, 2018 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mPBcB7A
Nov 8, 2018 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SvlAslT This one will help everyone sleep great tonight  lol
Nov 8, 2018 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9OOWZS0
Nov 8, 2018 5:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9bR3Knb.mp4
Nov 8, 2018 6:02 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/YfOl7uu
Nov 8, 2018 6:27 AM - Veho: Neat.
Nov 8, 2018 10:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: cortana is in halo? lol
Nov 8, 2018 10:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: wait how is destiny 2 in any way similr to diablo?
Nov 8, 2018 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so far it seems like random drops for guns and level ups with powers
Nov 8, 2018 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: you earn a point use that point to unlock skills on a skill tree very Diablo like
Nov 8, 2018 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's all it takes to you?
Nov 8, 2018 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: to me diablo is more about the top down hack & slash gameplay and the inventory system
Nov 8, 2018 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: as a comparison for what type of game sure lol
Nov 8, 2018 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo like 1st person FPS vs something like Call of Duty or Halo
Nov 8, 2018 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: that foldable phone looks chunky and has huge bezels
Nov 8, 2018 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: what is this, the 90s?
Nov 8, 2018 10:21 AM - Veho: The presenter said they masked the phone because they didn't want to show the final design yet, that's being saved for another presentation.
Nov 8, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: And it might just be a prototype and prototypes are chunky as fuck.
Nov 8, 2018 10:22 AM - Veho: The launch product will be more sleek.
Nov 8, 2018 10:24 AM - Veho: It's like how they mask and camouflage cars for test drives before the official press release:
Nov 8, 2018 10:24 AM - Veho: https://www.autoblog.com/2014/11/07/how-and-why-automakers-work-hard-to-camouflage-their-cars/?guccounter=1
Nov 8, 2018 10:25 AM - Veho: https://static01.nyt.com/images/2010/11/07/automobiles/CAMO-2/CAMO-2-jumbo.jpg
Nov 8, 2018 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: says it's ready to be mass produced within months so it has to be pretty close to the final product
Nov 8, 2018 10:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've been waiting for foldable phones for a while
Nov 8, 2018 10:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: battery life will be an issue though
Nov 8, 2018 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: is it weird that i like those patterns and wouldn't mind them on an actual car?
Nov 8, 2018 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.autoblog.com/photos/mini-countryman-spy-shots/
Nov 8, 2018 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, that looks cool as fuck
Nov 8, 2018 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not in yellow but in red hell yeah
Nov 8, 2018 10:41 AM - Veho: I like this one: https://static01.nyt.com/images/2010/11/07/automobiles/CAMO-5/CAMO-5-jumbo.jpg
Nov 8, 2018 10:41 AM - Veho: Hurt the eyes a  bit, though.
Nov 8, 2018 10:47 AM - Quantumcat: test
Nov 8, 2018 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's a good one
Nov 8, 2018 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you stare at it for too long you'll trip balls
Nov 8, 2018 11:04 AM - wurstpistole: test
Nov 8, 2018 11:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: test failed
Nov 8, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: test
Nov 8, 2018 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: test failed
Nov 8, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: success
Nov 8, 2018 12:34 PM - migles: it was intended for the test to fail, so it succeed
Nov 8, 2018 1:09 PM - wurstpistole: success failed
Nov 8, 2018 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: operation failed successfully
Nov 8, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEISYaWgCRg
Nov 8, 2018 1:48 PM - migles: i wish theese discs became normal and we would get tiny blu ray movies
Nov 8, 2018 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: do discs need to be smaller?
Nov 8, 2018 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if things keep going the way they are, MicroSD could become a viable movie distribution platform.
Nov 8, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they would do like kiosks with like a bunch of hard drives in them like a redbox it could work now (just need the usual DRM BS)
Nov 8, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA5aiKpxVZI wtf
Nov 8, 2018 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: most people use phones and tablets and a lot of those dont support microsd so i doubt it
Nov 8, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and no dvd or bd players take microsd
Nov 8, 2018 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess it would work on smart tvs
Nov 8, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if BD disks will be able to contain 8K media when it comes out
Nov 8, 2018 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or will they be forced to use some sort of CF media at that point?
Nov 8, 2018 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: nope the next will be UV-ray
Nov 8, 2018 3:30 PM - Kitsu-neechan: naa, it will be sea-ray
Nov 8, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: no i'm serious
Nov 8, 2018 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: we went from IR witn CDs which is high wavelength, to red lasers with DVDs, to blue lasers with bluray, UV is even lower wavelength than that
Nov 8, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess lower wavelength allows them to fit more data
Nov 8, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on 1 minute of google research, looks like it's a ways out for commercial use.
Nov 8, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 100GB's per layer sounds nice.
Nov 8, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it seems like they would need to be in cart or caddy's or something
Nov 8, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a tiny scratch could render the disk useless
Nov 8, 2018 3:41 PM - Localhorst86: I would believe optical media to be on its way out, tbh
Nov 8, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am inclined to agree
Nov 8, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's at it reliability limits for home use
Nov 8, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SD cards keep getting larger and cheaper 500GBs for like 58 bucks or something recently
Nov 8, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine in like 5 years that price will fall a bit more
Nov 8, 2018 3:48 PM - Localhorst86: nanoSD is the future!
Nov 8, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: that new card sucks
Nov 8, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: if you are talking about the nano memory card
Nov 8, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: http://www.jilaxzone.com/2018/10/18/what-is-nano-memory-card-what-about-nanosd-card-are-they-the-same-find-out-inside/
Nov 8, 2018 3:50 PM - Localhorst86: yeah, the one from huawei
Nov 8, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: i dont understand why we need yet another one
Nov 8, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: the micro is already small and easy as fuck to lose
Nov 8, 2018 3:51 PM - Localhorst86: but nano memory is 45% smaller!
Nov 8, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: heh...
Nov 8, 2018 3:51 PM - Localhorst86: and 43% more expensive
Nov 8, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: exactly
Nov 8, 2018 3:52 PM - migles: and 100% proprietary format?
Nov 8, 2018 3:52 PM - Localhorst86: and 86% more rare
Nov 8, 2018 3:52 PM - Localhorst86: how could we, as consumers, not want that?
Nov 8, 2018 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8K is also completely pointless
Nov 8, 2018 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's cinema resolution
Nov 8, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't think the production companies want us to have access to that
Nov 8, 2018 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: nano sd does make sense if it has the same form factor as nanosim, it makes it easy for phone manufacturers to have dual purpose second sim/sd slot
Nov 8, 2018 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: literally all it would need is for the nanosd to have contacts on the opposite side, and to use a different slot that has pins on both sides
Nov 8, 2018 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is kind of what some manufacturers have been doing but then they need to design a custom microsd/nanosim holder
Nov 8, 2018 5:27 PM - Joe88: https://www.polygon.com/2018/11/7/18072824/super-mario-bros-3-boss-fight-books-grabbing-pussy-poetry
Nov 8, 2018 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Nov 8, 2018 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: less than 100 misprints in the wild, you know that's going to get valuable
Nov 8, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a copy but I expect them to be insanely rare and ezpensive
Nov 8, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: buy one on amazon
Nov 8, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you'll get lucky
Nov 8, 2018 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if you don't, i guess it's still a cool book to have
Nov 8, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eBay lol
Nov 8, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://deadline.com/2018/11/netflix-anime-pacific-rim-altered-carbon-cagaster-of-an-insect-cage-yasuke-trese-1202498191/amp/
Nov 8, 2018 5:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just downloaded youtube app on my switch. Lol 
Nov 8, 2018 5:59 PM - Deck of Noobs: so the ps1 classic uses pcsx-rearmed
Nov 8, 2018 5:59 PM - Deck of Noobs: "A listing of licenses for open-source software accessible in the PlayStation Classic’s menu said that it uses the open-source PlayStation emulator PCSX ReARMed."
Nov 8, 2018 5:59 PM - Deck of Noobs: beautiful
Nov 8, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would almost rather have ePSXe for emulation.
Nov 8, 2018 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Windows is not activated for me
Nov 8, 2018 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rebooting and doing an update fixed it
Nov 8, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: pcsx rearmed is pretty good
Nov 8, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's FAST
Nov 8, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can use really shitty specs
Nov 8, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: like 400mhz is enough
Nov 8, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't the PS1 like 33Mhz or something?
Nov 8, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should run on a potato these days lol
Nov 8, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.racketboy.com/journal/ps1-strength-and-weaknesses-vs-n64-sega-saturn
Nov 8, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting read, the one aspect they hardly ever touch on is the huge disadvantage the N64 had VS the Saturn or PS1 in that those carts costed a shit ton of money at the time.
Nov 8, 2018 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some of the larger carts in just chip costs where like 20 bucks or something
Nov 8, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was lucky I owned both of them at the time, just can't imagine not being able to play Final Fantasy VII or SOTN or Metal Gear, or on the N64 Golden Eye or Wrestling or Conkers or Mario 64
Nov 8, 2018 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/s2TXzs1.gifv
Nov 8, 2018 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi basically yeah
Nov 8, 2018 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: I only had the n64 and I still got to play FF7 when my dad got a ps2
Nov 8, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for sure, PS2 really was nice with the BC I think only like 1 game was incompatible that was a great (Doom on the PS1 is just awesome)
Nov 8, 2018 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 was compatible with all but like I think 5 games, it's weird that Doom was one of them.
Nov 8, 2018 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_games_incompatible_with_PlayStation_2 Weird I could have sworn Doom was one of them lol
Nov 8, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was my PS2 and my specific copy of Doom... lol
Nov 8, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/11/08/1957222/a-bug-in-steam-which-was-recently-patched-could-have-given-users-access-to-activation-key-of-any-game
Nov 8, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it was me I wouldn't have reported it I would have just used it to get free keys for me and all my friends
Nov 8, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah probably me too lol
Nov 8, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or be a total scum bag and sell a few thousand keys to one of those shady key web sites lol
Nov 8, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo_Rz1xPOXI
Nov 8, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Who knows maybe people have been doing that for a while already
Nov 8, 2018 10:31 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QdIF6Kx
Nov 8, 2018 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: The thing with gasoline is... The fumes are what's flammable and you can't see them
Nov 8, 2018 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: He was lucky it didn't explode in a big fireball as soon as he got near
Nov 8, 2018 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a5arHSK
Nov 8, 2018 10:59 PM - Veho: The thing with gasoline is that everything is flammable and you really shouldn't hold it next to an open flame.
Nov 8, 2018 10:59 PM - Noctosphere: we have a pyromaniac here
Nov 8, 2018 10:59 PM - Noctosphere: i see fire thing very often in this chat
Nov 8, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Windows is asking to be activated again
Nov 8, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2VUa-5utms
Nov 8, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FzB4Bxm.jpg
Nov 9, 2018 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho yeah, there's a reason people don't use it to get the bbq going
Nov 9, 2018 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: but everything is not flammable, only the fumes
Nov 9, 2018 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: seen videos of people trying to throw gasoline on a fire before and even before the gasoline touched the fire a huge fireball erupted because the guy stood there for too long letting fumes escape
Nov 9, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: this guy is lucky nothing worse happened
Nov 9, 2018 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: he got off easy
Nov 9, 2018 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/ixorqp0uz5x11.jpg I never had this book as a child  would have been so fun!
Nov 9, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/11/some-windows-10-pro-installations-are-being-erroneously-deactivated/?amp=1
Nov 9, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: this is me lol
Nov 9, 2018 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: I think the book is meant for your parents
Nov 9, 2018 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: I hope that doesn't happen to me psi
Nov 9, 2018 1:49 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9Tird7j
Nov 9, 2018 2:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1dLUd3o.jpg
Nov 9, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: 2 in 1 water bottle
Nov 9, 2018 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: after you're done drinking water you can go fuck yourself
Nov 9, 2018 2:43 AM - Veho: If you fill it with jello you get a fleshlight.


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 10, 2018)

Nov 9, 2018 at 8:33 AM - Ericthegreat: The meth one is weird.
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:08 AM - migles: psio you scared me
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:08 AM - migles: i tought microsoft was finally hunting down the people who activated windows 10 from a crack win 7
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:19 AM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/em1CDgW
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:34 AM - T-hug: The.Predator.2018.HC.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bmIVedq
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles nahh just an activation server glitch on Microsofts end
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fixed now
Nov 9, 2018 at 12:27 PM - kenenthk: I'm thinking about switching to the xbox family
Nov 9, 2018 at 12:39 PM - Localhorst86: you want to sell your PS4? I'll pay you $50
Nov 9, 2018 at 12:49 PM - Localhorst86: $40. Last offer
Nov 9, 2018 at 1:05 PM - migles: i offer 51 bucks total
Nov 9, 2018 at 1:05 PM - migles: including shipping
Nov 9, 2018 at 1:05 PM - kenenthk: Gamestop trade in value is still $150 for a 500gn model
Nov 9, 2018 at 1:06 PM - kenenthk: So that about $350 for a one X plus a $50 gift card I got from work so about $300 for a One X probably less if I wait around until black friday
Nov 9, 2018 at 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken xbox has like no exclusives
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Maybe not but most my friends are on the one now
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: good thing sony finally allows crossplay
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:11 PM - migles: they do?
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:11 PM - migles: last time i heard something about them was when they said "playstation is the only system you should play"
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: fortnite already supports it
Nov 9, 2018 at 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like ark does as well
Nov 9, 2018 at 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: yay my win10 has been affected by the deactivation thing and now i have a nice always-on-top "activate windows" message that even appears in fullscreen and annoys the fuck out of me
Nov 9, 2018 at 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh thank god i did "troubleshoot" and it was able to activate
Nov 9, 2018 at 5:55 PM - migles: so, recomendations for a 4tb or more hdd
Nov 9, 2018 at 5:55 PM - migles: was looking trough the 8tb or even 10tb ones
Nov 9, 2018 at 5:56 PM - migles: 10tb seems too much money just for that extra 2tb..
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe 8TB are still just 2x the price as a 4TB one, so I suppose it depends on if you want to have 2 HDDs or one
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, here in the US anyways
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: i never get the biggest, baddest hdd cause from what i heard they tend to have more issues
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is it for though?
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you do a lot of torrenting, that really wears down HDDs, so having a 4tb just for that and another 4tb for your games and stuff isn't a bad idea
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:38 PM - Megadriver94: I'm still unsure if DDeltarune is  even in the same universe as Undertale, let alone a sequel.
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:38 PM - Megadriver94: *Deltarune
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mega: Toby did a FAQ
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's an alternate dimension/universe with different outcomes
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but as for where it fits in the timeline
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a prequel
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: as the main character seems to be chara
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: which can only mean prequel
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, asriel seems to still be alive
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm still not sure about whether the dark world is the same dimension as the place you start or a different dimension or if what toby meant by alternate universe was just referring to the dark world and the starting place is actually the same undertale world
Nov 9, 2018 at 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i imagine he's not going to give any concrete answers as there are still a lot of unanswered questions and unexplained lore when it comes to undertale
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah i think thats the right price per GB
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:15 PM - migles: well i want a big ass hdd to save mostly the isos and roms and games
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:16 PM - migles: i have 2 bays for hdds in my pc case, currently with old crap ones
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:16 PM - migles: i wanted a big drive for most stuff, and a secondary 4tb one for installs and actual stuff
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:17 PM - migles: i know if i go with just 4tb i will fill it quickly, i want to get rid of theese 2 old hdd, they show signs of dying
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok if you only have 2 bays then get an 8tb
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Is your os on a ssd?
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:23 PM - migles: in a nvme
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Os on ssd, big ass hdd for everything else except torrents, and whatever size you think you need for torrents and other unimportant data for the last one
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:25 PM - migles: yeah thats why i am thinking in a 4tb+8tb
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:25 PM - Megadriver94: ROCK THE CASBAH!!
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:25 PM - Megadriver94: Heha
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds good
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:26 PM - migles: the 4tb for my actual stuff, the other 8tb for both backup and torrenting games and isos
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:27 PM - migles: got my external drive that was suposly for only my consoles, filled up with my crap
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:27 PM - migles: had been shuffling around stuff
Nov 9, 2018 at 7:27 PM - migles: with huge drives no more shuffling around
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Do not put your backups on a torrent hdd
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Didn't I just tell you torrenting wears out drives?
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Use the 4tb for torrents, and you can always move stuff to the 8tb afterwards if you're keeping it for a while
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you want backups, get a NAS
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: or get an external hdd
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: but preferably a NAS
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a router that lets you hook up a USB hard drive sort of a poor mans NAS
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: On my desktop I have a raid1 for backups and important data that I only use occasionally, it's mostly static storage and I mirror that to my nas
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which is also raid1
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Neither of those are true backups, because backups have to be off-site or kept offline and disconnected, for example if a power surge hit and took out all my stuff, those backups would be useless
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: A fire would destroy it all even if it was offline and disconnected
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:19 PM - migles: i am not worried about that, i mean, i just want to have 2 copies of the important stuff, if the torrents hdd wears out, i always have the original data in the other disk
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:21 PM - migles: plus, i am  not really gona use it for torrenting
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:21 PM - migles: just to store the stuff i downloaded from torrents
Nov 9, 2018 at 8:22 PM - migles: got my raspberry pi for torrent client, once i get the big ass hdd, i will be able to use my external drive in it without worries
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, gonna swap my ISP from ATT to Comcrap when I get paid next weekish
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be going from $50 a month for 50mbps to $50 a month for 150mbps lol
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna route the coaxial cable that was in my old office into the basement, move my router and everything downstairs
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully speeds will be mostly ok over wifi throughout the rest of the house, but I doubt I'll get the full 150mbps over wifi
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's ok by me, so long as it's faster than 50mbps lol
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:28 PM - Ericthegreat: Seems at&t wants to cut pirates anyway
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was reading the other day they're canceling a whole dozen people!
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So awful!
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:31 PM - Ericthegreat: Yea
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 down, millions to go
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:31 PM - Ericthegreat: I think that was like a "were serious" this time
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:31 PM - Ericthegreat: They said 9 warnings
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't matter for me anyways, I use a seedbox from Amsterdam for all my pirating lol
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those 12 pirates will surely make the movie and music industry way more profitable!!!
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:32 PM - Ericthegreat: What sucks is that they don't have to they just decided they were gonna start cutting
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:32 PM - Ericthegreat: Twc and Comcast don't care
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:32 PM - Ericthegreat: They warn you at 6
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:33 PM - Ericthegreat: Then it restarts
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK the whole "6 strike" thing doesn't matter anymore
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CAS stopped in 2017, so realistically ISPs don't have to do anything about pirates anymore
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its true
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:40 PM - Ericthegreat: except at&t
Nov 9, 2018 at 9:40 PM - Ericthegreat: because
Nov 9, 2018 at 10:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zNpnec6
Nov 9, 2018 at 10:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SO8Py4p.png
Nov 9, 2018 at 10:35 PM - T-hug: lol
Nov 9, 2018 at 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10PNV9X4U4M
Nov 9, 2018 at 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:07 PM - migles: so facebook made a stationary tablet devide
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:07 PM - migles: *device
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:07 PM - migles: so they can spy your house
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:07 PM - migles: chary wheres the news in gbatemp
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:08 PM - migles: ho well, at least no free facebook advertising
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:08 PM - migles: screw them
Nov 9, 2018 at 11:37 PM - Veho: It's not exactly a tablet if you can't pick it up and carry it around.


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 11, 2018)

Nov 10, 2018 6:36 AM - Costello: welcome back
Nov 10, 2018 6:37 AM - VinsCool: It's aliveee
Nov 10, 2018 6:51 AM - T-hug: yay
Nov 10, 2018 6:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 10, 2018 7:12 AM - Chary: Lol the portal thing, migles?
Nov 10, 2018 7:12 AM - Chary: That thing seems a little freaky
Nov 10, 2018 7:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I never played portal 
Nov 10, 2018 9:13 AM - Depravo: Play it immediately.
Nov 10, 2018 9:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why? 
Nov 10, 2018 9:37 AM - VinsCool: Just fucking do it -- Shia LeBoeuf
Nov 10, 2018 11:09 AM - DinohScene: Colourbox!
Nov 10, 2018 11:33 AM - migles: who dafuq doesn't play portal
Nov 10, 2018 12:26 PM - p1ngpong: I hear there arent enough bans going on here
Nov 10, 2018 12:26 PM - p1ngpong: I have the admin portal ready
Nov 10, 2018 12:26 PM - p1ngpong: whos first?
Nov 10, 2018 12:47 PM - Noctosphere: new servers
Nov 10, 2018 12:47 PM - Noctosphere: yay
Nov 10, 2018 12:47 PM - Noctosphere: o.O
Nov 10, 2018 12:47 PM - Noctosphere: not me please 
Nov 10, 2018 12:48 PM - Noctosphere: @migles i dont 
Nov 10, 2018 12:56 PM - sorabora: lol
Nov 10, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: ban the fake sora
Nov 10, 2018 1:35 PM - Noctosphere: mmmh?
Nov 10, 2018 1:35 PM - Noctosphere: sora?
Nov 10, 2018 1:38 PM - Noctosphere: wtf is a fake sora?
Nov 10, 2018 1:38 PM - Noctosphere: cant find on urban dictionnary
Nov 10, 2018 1:38 PM - Noctosphere: it says something about kingdom heart
Nov 10, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: sorabora
Nov 10, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: ^^
Nov 10, 2018 1:49 PM - Noctosphere: whats that?
Nov 10, 2018 1:49 PM - migles: the peerson that replyed "lol" just above
Nov 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Noctosphere: oh ok
Nov 10, 2018 1:50 PM - Noctosphere: xd
Nov 10, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: there was another person called sora that used to come to the chat like once a week
Nov 10, 2018 1:50 PM - migles: thus i am saying this dude is a fake sora
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Noctosphere: okok^^
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Noctosphere: i see
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Noctosphere: so...
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Noctosphere: am i a real Nocto?
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: damn, i miss sora :c
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 10, 2018 1:51 PM - migles: yeah you are the only nocto that i know lol
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: btw, does anyone know if the ps3 internal hdd has a seed cap or something?
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: *speed
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Noctosphere: oh
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - migles: does it matter if i would put a ssd in it?
Nov 10, 2018 1:52 PM - Noctosphere: drug store opens soon
Nov 10, 2018 1:53 PM - Noctosphere: haha, well, use an external ssd with usb 3.0
Nov 10, 2018 1:53 PM - Noctosphere: should do the job, no?
Nov 10, 2018 1:53 PM - migles: the ps3 only has usb 2
Nov 10, 2018 1:53 PM - migles: but i am asking internally
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: lol?
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: wii u had 3.0
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: the current hdd is showing dying signs, i need to replace it
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: so i guess ps3 has 3.0 too
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: oh ok i see
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - migles: the ps3 doesn't have usb 3 dude. only the ps4
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: youll have to get ps3 os as well, no
Nov 10, 2018 1:54 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 10, 2018 1:55 PM - Noctosphere: oh right, wii u sony counterpart is ps4 not ps3
Nov 10, 2018 1:55 PM - Noctosphere: xd
Nov 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Noctosphere: but yea as i said
Nov 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Noctosphere: if you replace the internal hdd
Nov 10, 2018 1:57 PM - Noctosphere: will you need the ps3 os to install it on the new hdd?
Nov 10, 2018 1:59 PM - Noctosphere: well, sorry but i gtg to drug store
Nov 10, 2018 1:59 PM - Noctosphere: much things on sales
Nov 10, 2018 1:59 PM - Noctosphere: cya
Nov 10, 2018 2:04 PM - migles: well its not needed i believe but its just a matter of installing the firmware update
Nov 10, 2018 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:57 AM - Noctosphere: will you need the ps3 os to install it on the new hdd? < You do need to install a firmware on it. The internal NAND of the PS3 only stores parts of the PS3 firmware, so you need to install the rest of it when you swap drives
Nov 10, 2018 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's done by just putting the firmware .pup file on a USB drive and plugging it in
Nov 10, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: exactly
Nov 10, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: there is no fancy things needed
Nov 10, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: tom btw, i think i seen somewhere that the internal drive speed is limited?
Nov 10, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: or should i expect sata 3 speeds normally?
Nov 10, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: remember people talking saying it doesnt make sense to put an ssd in it or something like that
Nov 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: An SSD is barely an improvement over a 7200RPM drive in the PS3
Nov 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you still have a 5400RPM drive in it, swap that for a 7200RPM drive and you'll see a good boost
Nov 10, 2018 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: An SSD is only marginally better than a 7200RPM drive in the PS3, cuz of various limitations
Nov 10, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I remember, the PS3 has a SATA 1 drive, so really an SSD isn't going to be that much faster than a normal HDD these days
Nov 10, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: so, its bottlnecked by the sata 1 chipset?
Nov 10, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much
Nov 10, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: my hdd is dying, i am gona to get 1tb for it, was thinking if i should spend some extra bucks in a faster better hdd, but since its sata 1 meh
Nov 10, 2018 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you can find a 10k RPM drive, that would actually hit the same speeds as an SSD in the PS3 
Nov 10, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: then the cheapest 2'5 1tb drive i can find in retail
Nov 10, 2018 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since 10k drives max out SATA's 1.5gbps limit
Nov 10, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: do they even make 2"5 10k rpm drives?
Nov 10, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure
Nov 10, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seagate has some drive series called Savio IIRC that does 10k for 2.5" drives
Nov 10, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they go up to like 750GB though, not 1TB
Nov 10, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: wow
Nov 10, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: nah that will be overkill lol
Nov 10, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Savvio-ST900MM0006-900GB-SAS-6Gb/dp/B00C9TEPHE/ There you go, 900GB, 10k RPM only $118 ;O;
Nov 10, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: the normal drive i got is really slow, but its age is showing up, so i am not sure if it is really the slow drive or the console is pretty slow at loading stuff
Nov 10, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Savvio-15K-3-ST9300653SS-Internal/dp/B005NQRQAS/ Oh dang, 15K RPM
Nov 10, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: looking to spend about 50 bucks tom :c
Nov 10, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: 45 bucks shipping lol
Nov 10, 2018 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then yeah, just stick with a 7200RPM drive, should be cheap enough to get a 1TB one for $50 these days I think
Nov 10, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: i got the original hdd here
Nov 10, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: its 60GB 5400rpm, i was to use it as a small extra space in my pc but the SMART shits over this drive
Nov 10, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: bios warns about "DRIVE IS DYING PRESS F1"
Nov 10, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: i did scavenge a 240GB IIRC from a laptop and putted it in the ps3, another old drive
Nov 10, 2018 3:05 PM - migles: but not only the storage is low but it takes ages to install anything
Nov 10, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: just took it out cuz why not lol
Nov 10, 2018 3:07 PM - migles: i was wrong lol, the current drive i got in the ps3 is a 160gb 5400rpm drive
Nov 10, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: and its another seagate drive
Nov 10, 2018 3:08 PM - migles: so yeah, want to replace it for 1tb at least
Nov 10, 2018 3:09 PM - migles: 2tb is the max for 2.5" drives right?
Nov 10, 2018 3:10 PM - migles: not couting SSDs
Nov 10, 2018 3:22 PM - Megadriver94: THe Xbox One line is so hard to hack that it makes Xbox 360 and PS Vita Homebrew look easy!
Nov 10, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:09 AM - migles: 2tb is the max for 2.5" drives right? < Nope, there are 3 and 4TB 2.5" drives
Nov 10, 2018 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Seagate announced a 5TB 2.5" HDD at some point, but I don't know if that ever launched or anything
Nov 10, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:22 AM - Megadriver94: THe Xbox One line is so hard to hack that it makes Xbox 360 and PS Vita Homebrew look easy! < Also, no it isn't. There are various private exploits for the Xboner, but they aren't really needed because the Xbone has Dev mode which lets you do pretty much whatever you want already, short of pirating games
Nov 10, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is what most popular devs like
Nov 10, 2018 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAAY97ZC5293 < Oh hey, would you look at that, 5TB 2.5" drive
Nov 10, 2018 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $200 
Nov 10, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: its actually cheap
Nov 10, 2018 3:49 PM - migles: if you concideer the rareness
Nov 10, 2018 3:50 PM - migles: its not a 500 or 1000+ buckscrazy price
Nov 10, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I suppose you're right there
Nov 10, 2018 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're limited to 2.5", $200 for 5TB is pretty decent
Nov 10, 2018 3:51 PM - migles: great for a mini itx pc build probably
Nov 10, 2018 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well a lot of mini ITX cases have 3.5" drive bays
Nov 10, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/IzrtcZ7
Nov 10, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: :laugh:
Nov 10, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: Ea you dont get the game anymore
Nov 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hitman.2-FCKDRM
Nov 10, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy
Nov 10, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: it has denuvo?
Nov 10, 2018 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Nov 10, 2018 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't come out for another 3 days, too
Nov 10, 2018 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it came out today or so if you preordered it or got a special edition or something
Nov 10, 2018 7:55 PM - Devin: Or if you have Origin Access Premier if what Migles posted is right.
Nov 10, 2018 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's for Battlefield 5, I was talking about Hitman 2
Nov 10, 2018 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assassins.Creed.Odyssey-CPY
Nov 10, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyyyyyyyy, again
Nov 10, 2018 8:52 PM - Don Jon: not true
Nov 10, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: whats up tom?
Nov 10, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: warez groups releasing games really fast or something?=
Nov 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just big releases today for some reason lol
Nov 10, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hitman 2 early, and now AC: O
Nov 10, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: scene groups better than game companies
Nov 10, 2018 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not gonna play either of them myself, but hey maybe I'll pirate Hitman 2 lol
Nov 10, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: i am funny
Nov 10, 2018 9:26 PM - migles: so i erased and organized a bunch of crap in my external hdd to have some spare space
Nov 10, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: then i proceeded to image my optical disc games to fill it up again
Nov 10, 2018 9:27 PM - migles: i am getting rid of old burned discs lol
Nov 10, 2018 9:28 PM - migles: but i planned to have extra space in my external hdd and not fill it again in the same day :c
Nov 10, 2018 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Nov 10, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If 4TB HDDs are cheap enough around Black Friday/Cyber monday, I'll probably try and get at least 2 of them, replace the 1TB HDDs I have in my gaming desktop now
Nov 10, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly finished painting the nursery now. Looking pretty neato, I think. https://i.imgur.com/F8gLxTI.jpg | https://i.imgur.com/PziDDVs.jpg
Nov 10, 2018 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be a galaxy theme, all those "nebula" you see will glow in the dark in purpleish/pink and blue
Nov 10, 2018 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta grab some UV lights to charge them nice and good before I can take pictures of them glowing, but it'll be fancy
Nov 10, 2018 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All those white dots will be stars, which will also glow
Nov 10, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: i forgot about the friday thing
Nov 10, 2018 11:13 PM - migles: you might want to wait tom, psio shared a link saying 60tb hard drives might come next year or so
Nov 10, 2018 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm sure they'll only be $99,999.99 lol
Nov 10, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: new technology or something
Nov 10, 2018 11:16 PM - migles: hdd with lazers
Nov 10, 2018 11:17 PM - migles: btw wheres psio
Nov 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Working, probably
Nov 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or banging amputee BBW t****** midget hookers
Nov 10, 2018 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or both, I guess
Nov 10, 2018 11:20 PM - migles: he is so lucky
Nov 11, 2018 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles: you mean the one that heats up the media in order to fit more data?
Nov 11, 2018 1:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think HDDs are starting to reach useful limits and workarounds like this are going to make them less reliable
Nov 11, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working my butt off lol
Nov 11, 2018 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 14 hour days 4 days this week and last week and probably the next 2 weeks... I kinda hope to return to just a little bit of over time sometime in the future... Don't get me wrong lol I love the money but some time for me would be nice lol
Nov 11, 2018 3:00 AM - nachuz: wait, does gbatemp have a shoutbox?
Nov 11, 2018 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GBAtemp has never had a Shitbox, you're delusional and should probably be put down.
Nov 11, 2018 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 11, 2018 3:21 AM - Chary: time to take him out back and put him out of his misery
Nov 11, 2018 3:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Outback? We going to Arby's?


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 12, 2018)

Nov 11, 2018 4:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic no
Nov 11, 2018 4:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Outback Steakhouse
Nov 11, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back home again got called in for an emergency shift in Tampa hospital Saint Josephs lol
Nov 11, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to sleep like 5 hours and go back to work for another 14 hours lol
Nov 11, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wearing a gun to work is so cool 
Nov 11, 2018 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: America fuck yeah! 
Nov 11, 2018 6:14 AM - Chary: pew pew!
Nov 11, 2018 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 11, 2018 7:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: 'MURICA
Nov 11, 2018 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You wear a gun... 
Nov 11, 2018 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you put it on your head? 
Nov 11, 2018 7:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah he wears it like this: https://youtu.be/418Und1srFM?t=22
Nov 11, 2018 9:21 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ona7kiv4r4
Nov 11, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: not carrying a golden double action
Nov 11, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: scrub
Nov 11, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: dinoh you got a gold double action in ya pants?
Nov 11, 2018 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Glock 23 right now but switching to a Glock 17 on the 20th
Nov 11, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: but 23 is bigger than 17
Nov 11, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: are you telling me that you preefer 17 year olds?
Nov 11, 2018 1:36 PM - migles: psio you fucking pedo
Nov 11, 2018 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gen. 2 on the 23 and gen 4 on the 17
Nov 11, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol migles model numbers
Nov 11, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: psio you won't fool me
Nov 11, 2018 1:44 PM - migles: now give me a laser heated 200tb hdd or i call the fbi
Nov 11, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: i am out of youtube to watch :c
Nov 11, 2018 1:46 PM - migles: lgr, 8 bit guy, techmoan and the likes dont have new videos :c
Nov 11, 2018 2:13 PM - Veho: He just put a video out two days ago.
Nov 11, 2018 2:13 PM - migles: watched it 2 days ago
Nov 11, 2018 2:14 PM - migles: why can' they upload like 20 videos a day so i can binge watch all day ;O;
Nov 11, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles, videos take more time to edit than they take to record, often way more
Nov 11, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the limiting factor
Nov 11, 2018 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: but I do binge watch all day a lot, it's no problem when carlsagan42 and vinesauce have like an infinite number of videos
Nov 11, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: tom, i have some bitcoins in my wallet (using the blockchain)
Nov 11, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: i wanted to get rid of them
Nov 11, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: in the coinbase help it seems they only allow to withdraw funds to us bank accounts?
Nov 11, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Coinbase supports bank accounts from the UK/Europe, too
Nov 11, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://support.coinbase.com/customer/en/portal/articles/1780543-how-do-i-use-my-local-currency-wallet-usd-eur-gbp-?b_id=13521#states%20and%20countries < These are the supported countries
Nov 11, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise, you need to have a bank account to make a withdrawal through Coinbase themselves.
Nov 11, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: thanks i will give it a check, i am trying to see if there is something i can buy with this btc just for the sake of not bothering with coinbase and conversions and shit
Nov 11, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Withdrawing from Coinbase directly is indeed kind of a bitch, they can take a pretty hefty fee
Nov 11, 2018 6:15 PM - migles: damn with coinbase i do require to send my identity info?
Nov 11, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Nov 11, 2018 6:16 PM - migles: fuck that...
Nov 11, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles, most all exchanges require you to verify your identity to trade fiat
Nov 11, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Get used to it
Nov 11, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: funny, my country has a law that forbids identity documents from being scanned or photographed
Nov 11, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Coinbase is mainly an exchange, so it's of course going to require ID
Nov 11, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 11, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you don't like that then try localbitcoins
Nov 11, 2018 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Localbitcoins is your best bet for no ID required
Nov 11, 2018 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles also you might want to hold on to them until the price goes back up
Nov 11, 2018 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But their selling prices are shit, so you're probably better off just buying something
Nov 11, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nah just keep it
Nov 11, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: keep for what?
Nov 11, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: have them for a year lol
Nov 11, 2018 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I told you for what
Nov 11, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: ho you mean keep it for now
Nov 11, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: lol
Nov 11, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: tought you meant keep them forever lol
Nov 11, 2018 6:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well what's the point in that?
Nov 11, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: well since i dont want to deal with uploading a picture of my ID and that shit
Nov 11, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: any ideas where to spend these 15-20 bucks in btc
Nov 11, 2018 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think steam takes bitcoin or at least they did
Nov 11, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: nope, checked all options, no crypto currencies related payments
Nov 11, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: if only gbatemp had a secret porn area which i could see after a donation
Nov 11, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: lol maybe i am forced to spend this cryptocurrency in tips for girl webcams
Nov 11, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: You could send it to me 
Nov 11, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'll take good care of it
Nov 11, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: well, if you send me a cool thing like a game i will happily send it
Nov 11, 2018 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe
Nov 11, 2018 6:53 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/7IwijmV
Nov 11, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: joey there is a whole thread with those pikachu pictures
Nov 11, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: some very good
Nov 11, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Meanwhile Todd Howard is in the background shouting "BUY MY GAME"
Nov 11, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: which game?
Nov 11, 2018 6:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess
Nov 11, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: the EA one?
Nov 11, 2018 6:56 PM - Joe88: BF5
Nov 11, 2018 6:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skyrim
Nov 11, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: is there something cool related to retro gaming that i can buy with bitcoin?
Nov 11, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: ho well will make a thread later
Nov 11, 2018 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think steam takes bitcoin or at least they did < Not anymore, but you can always use G2A
Nov 11, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: lel can buy an amazon gift 5 bucks card for around 12 bucks
Nov 11, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a site you can buy gift cards and such for BTC will little fees
Nov 11, 2018 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forget the name of it though
Nov 11, 2018 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bitrefill.com/ < Ah, there
Nov 11, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: thanks
Nov 11, 2018 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are tons of those sites, they seem kinda sketchy though
Nov 11, 2018 7:12 PM - Arras: Everything involving bitcoins still seems sketchy to me
Nov 11, 2018 7:12 PM - migles: there is actually a thing i wanted in g2a but i am a bit short in bitcoins :c
Nov 11, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Arras it did to me too but it's honestly not that bad
Nov 11, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: hey tom how much is this in g2a coins? https://www.g2a.com/factorio-steam-gift-europe-i10000011359007
Nov 11, 2018 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: When you're dealing with smaller altcoins things can get pretty sketchy though...
Nov 11, 2018 7:14 PM - migles: could buy coins from that other website
Nov 11, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bitcoin is like a mountain in a sea of pebbles, you can expect it to always be in the same place and you know mostly what to expect but there are people drilling into it for gold and so it does change over time. Always in the same spot though, like, you don't have to worry about the network getting taken over, or the people behind it running away with your money, price fluctuations are the only
Nov 11, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: thing you need to worry about
Nov 11, 2018 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: and buying and selling it is dead simple once you do the verification
Nov 11, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: there is one big important thing to be worried, have your clients updated ;O;
Nov 11, 2018 7:19 PM - migles: there was a big heist involving outdated clients some time ago
Nov 11, 2018 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Client? Like, your browser?
Nov 11, 2018 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pretty much the only thing you have to deal with
Nov 11, 2018 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, like a local wallet client
Nov 11, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Eh
Nov 11, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't *really* need that
Nov 11, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure what migles is talking about though
Nov 11, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you have a lot of crypto then I would definitely recommend storing your wallet offline on a hardware wallet or even just encrypted on an offline device
Nov 11, 2018 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's not something most people need though
Nov 11, 2018 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Local wallets are best if you're paranoid and don't want any online wallet or anything having potential access to your cash
Nov 11, 2018 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which a lot of people started being, after Mt Gox and all
Nov 11, 2018 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use a local wallet for my work coins, that sits on an encrypted USB drive, but otherwise I usually use Coinbase so I can quickly sell off what I get paid
Nov 11, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i say offline wallets i don't just mean locally i mean literally offline
Nov 11, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: that being said, blockchain wallet is supposed to be secure
Nov 11, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure i would trust them with large amounts of crypto, then again i'm not sure i would trust myself with large amounts of crypto either
Nov 11, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know that it's really easy to lose your wallet and it'll be like the crypto never existed
Nov 11, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: no chance of it turning up in lost and found... lol
Nov 11, 2018 7:40 PM - migles: offline wallet isn't the blockchain? or linked? i mean, i tought an offline wallet is just the location and ammount you got in the blockchain?
Nov 11, 2018 9:45 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bno8znDGVss
Nov 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wont play on my phone Depravo
Nov 11, 2018 10:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then buy a new phone. 
Nov 11, 2018 10:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Money, solving your problems since 1482 
Nov 11, 2018 10:49 PM - Depravo: Before that there were only turnips and sexual favours.
Nov 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sexual favors sounds fun lol
Nov 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a new phone but this ones ok lol
Nov 11, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: it doesn't play videos anymore
Nov 11, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: hows that ok?
Nov 12, 2018 12:50 AM - Megadriver94: There's more than just money and sexual favors. There's also bartering with others.
Nov 12, 2018 1:26 AM - Megadriver94: S
Nov 12, 2018 1:28 AM - Megadriver94: Example of bartering: 4 bushels of my wheat in exchange for an Opal
Nov 12, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I think it was just the network at the hospital. tonight I couldn't clock out and the other officers could not either so it was fun.... an extra 45 minutes trying to get out lol
Nov 12, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVgz_VHvuAs


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 13, 2018)

Nov 12, 2018 6:30 AM - aerios169: hey
Nov 12, 2018 6:30 AM - aerios169: is there any tuto for psx ?
Nov 12, 2018 6:30 AM - aerios169: emulator on switch
Nov 12, 2018 7:51 AM - kenenthk: cAN A SWITCH EMULATOR RUN SWITCH AS AN EMULATOR?
Nov 12, 2018 7:52 AM - AsPika2219: Snex9x is now version 1.57!!! Download it here! http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/ 
Nov 12, 2018 7:53 AM - AsPika2219: Opps! I mean Snes9x ver. 1.5.7 (wrong number)!
Nov 12, 2018 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Your moms a wrong number
Nov 12, 2018 7:56 AM - kenenthk: When did homeland security take down KAT?
Nov 12, 2018 8:00 AM - AsPika2219: Actually was 1.57... Confuse version number.
Nov 12, 2018 8:42 AM - VinsCool: Nice
Nov 12, 2018 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles yeah kind of, an offline wallet is essentially just your private key but an offline wallet also lets you sign transactions so you can send money from a different machine all the while keeping your wallet offline
Nov 12, 2018 10:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you can receive money to it too
Nov 12, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: wait you can do it all offline»
Nov 12, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: ?
Nov 12, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: dont you need to be connected to the pool or something?
Nov 12, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: what if i send offline bitcoins to someone, then i send the same bitcoins to other person, theese 2 guys sync the transation to different peers
Nov 12, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: how is this resolved?
Nov 12, 2018 4:49 PM - Ericthegreat: Whoever gets them first gets them probably
Nov 12, 2018 4:50 PM - migles: the more i try to understand how bitcoin works the more confused i get lol
Nov 12, 2018 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: it doesn't work that way
Nov 12, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can SIGN the transaction offline, but the machine you send the coins from has to be online to communicate with the network otherwise how would the network know you sent anything
Nov 12, 2018 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that signed transaction is only valid once
Nov 12, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: afaik
Nov 12, 2018 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yes i have heard it is possible to spend the same coins multiple times and whichever one goes through first wins
Nov 12, 2018 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: any normal client would likely not let you do that though at least out of the box, you'd need some weird configuration
Nov 12, 2018 5:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause as soon as you broadcast the transaction the wallet will see that the coins are no longer there
Nov 12, 2018 5:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: but as it is an open protocol you can broadcast whatever you want
Nov 12, 2018 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: and essentially whatever gets handled by the network first goes through and the rest gets rejected cause the coins are no longer there
Nov 12, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: same as if you were to broadcast fake data trying to transfer other people's coins to yourself or whatever
Nov 12, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: it will only go through as long as it's valid
Nov 12, 2018 5:32 PM - migles: but as its a peer too peer network, if my computer broadcasts to a set of 20 computers, and then with another copy of the same wallet if i broadcast to another set of computers in the network, how does it get resolved? they handshake eveyrone until the second broadcast gets discarted?
Nov 12, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As he said, it's only whatever gets confirmed first that goes through. When you make a transaction with BTC, it has to be confirmed in the blockchain before the money is actually transferred to a recipient. If you tried to send the same amount of money twice, the first transaction made would be confirmed in the block chain
Nov 12, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The other would be cancelled, since it would be seen as an invalid transaction as the coins don't exist in your wallet anymore
Nov 12, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: i see
Nov 12, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: damn linux is a pain...
Nov 12, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: i was trying to install the bitcoin wallet in my raspberry pi, so my blockchain copy gets synchronized without having to have my pc on
Nov 12, 2018 6:27 PM - migles: i tried trough the add remove software in the pi, its a very outdated client...
Nov 12, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: there is a tar download in the site
Nov 12, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: i dont understand how to install it
Nov 12, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: tried to untar, there is no readme, no config no make..
Nov 12, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: tutoriais online that i found go trough a thousan steps like creating user profiles and shit..
Nov 12, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: and there is no way that i can find to update the client that is inside the "add remove programs" menu.. i am tempted to install that and copy paste the stuff inside the tar
Nov 12, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, not necessarily the first transaction made, it's possible for a transaction to be delayed or not go through, it all just depends on which one gets priority on the network and gets confirmed first
Nov 12, 2018 6:58 PM - T-hug: rip stan lee
Nov 12, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: sure you downloaded the right thing? usually there's instructions in an INSTALL file
Nov 12, 2018 7:00 PM - DJPlace: Stan Lee just died
Nov 12, 2018 7:00 PM - DJPlace: are posting links in shoutbox ok?
Nov 12, 2018 7:00 PM - DJPlace: oh i'm too late
Nov 12, 2018 7:01 PM - DJPlace: *faceplam*
Nov 12, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: jdbye https://bitcoin.org/en/download
Nov 12, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: since its a raspbery pi, its the ARM x64
Nov 12, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: version
Nov 12, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles i dont see the issue
Nov 12, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: the binaries are right there
Nov 12, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: in the bin folder where they normally are
Nov 12, 2018 7:30 PM - migles: yeah but what i do with them?
Nov 12, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: run them 
Nov 12, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: doesn't work lol...
Nov 12, 2018 7:31 PM - migles: i mean, i can't just run them in linux
Nov 12, 2018 7:32 PM - migles: *double click them
Nov 12, 2018 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you mark it as an executable?
Nov 12, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: can't mark as executable
Nov 12, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: at least not in the file manager lol
Nov 12, 2018 7:45 PM - migles: either way i believe i figured it out, i installed the old version and pasted theese files over it
Nov 12, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: with the cheat of sudo file explorer lol
Nov 12, 2018 7:46 PM - migles: and doesn't open lol..
Nov 12, 2018 7:47 PM - migles: ho well i give up
Nov 12, 2018 7:51 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/PtJBQaL
Nov 12, 2018 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles you need to learn how to use a linux terminal
Nov 12, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: i know the very basics of the terminal but fuck that
Nov 12, 2018 8:01 PM - migles: its 2018
Nov 12, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you replace the file it still won't be marked executable
Nov 12, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: chmod +x file
Nov 12, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: easy
Nov 12, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: chmod 0 file   ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: chmod 0 file; sudo chattr +i file
Nov 12, 2018 8:18 PM - Veho: ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: no i am done
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: fuck that
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should do what Veho suggests ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guaranteed to work 100% of the time ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: its 2018 there is no excuse to not be able to double click it
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - aos10: ping 127.0.0.1
Nov 12, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: i guess that deletes the root or something veho?
Nov 12, 2018 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah chmod and chattr just sets permissions ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Totally fine to do, won't break anything ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: tell me what it does, i am curious, and no i wont try it, i gave up in this lol
Nov 12, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well 0 in chmod means no permission
Nov 12, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you set something to 000, it'd basically mean nobody can have permission to read/write/execute
Nov 12, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: lelel
Nov 12, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: chattr +i is the same thing kinda, but only for extended file systems
Nov 12, 2018 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what the i means though, im something something
Nov 12, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: but the root is then able to change its permitions, right?
Nov 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, immutable lol
Nov 12, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: or makes the file stuck forever until you erase the medium?
Nov 12, 2018 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: root can do whatever it wants, yeah
Nov 12, 2018 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you were working at some place that used Linux, but only a specific person had root access, you could fuck shit up by doing that
Nov 12, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/THR/status/1062055677827395585
Nov 12, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: not worried with that in a pi
Nov 12, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: i can always format the sd card and start over
Nov 12, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: but would rather not to, since its running my torrent seedbox
Nov 12, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, I didn't write those brackets 
Nov 12, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HAX! 
Nov 12, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: cheese...
Nov 12, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: my dumb mother, just asked me "how much is 10% off a 18 bucks price?"
Nov 12, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8 bucks
Nov 12, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 12, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://twitter.com/THR/status/1062055677827395585
Nov 12, 2018 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 12, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm
Nov 12, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: shaunj66 does the website work these days right?
Nov 12, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh no matter i'll post it in the bug reports
Nov 12, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: do you want him to make some rip in the gbatemp logo about stan lee?
Nov 12, 2018 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Nov 12, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: hey tom, so i bought a game in g2a with bitcoins
Nov 12, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: the thing doesn't see the payment :c
Nov 12, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: rip, got my bitcoins stolen :c
Nov 12, 2018 8:35 PM - Chary: so wait, what
Nov 12, 2018 8:35 PM - Chary: jdbye, you here?
Nov 12, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: hes here
Nov 12, 2018 8:36 PM - Chary: if you post a twitter link, how broken does it get lol
Nov 12, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: look up in the chat, i guess he means about the brackets he posted above
Nov 12, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stan Lee, the legendary writer, editor and publisher of Marvel Comics whose fantabulous but flawed creations made him a real-life superhero to comic-book lovers everywhere, has died https://t.co/ZqvPscRypd pic.twitter.com/VUAJvU08Fz— The Hollywood Reporter (@THR) November 12, 2018

Nov 12, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/THR/status/1062055677827395585
Nov 12, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Chary, when you copy and paste any Twitter URL, it adds Invalid twitter status URL () to it
Nov 12, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: dude i am gona make a list of every memory card that i own
Nov 12, 2018 9:06 PM - migles: i got several small boxes with them, need to keep track of what i got and what is used for
Nov 12, 2018 10:09 PM - migles: my cousin got a switch bag
Nov 12, 2018 10:09 PM - migles: the bag did come with 2 plastic covers to store 4 games each
Nov 12, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: each of thoose 2 plastic covers did come with a double micro sd card cover
Nov 12, 2018 10:10 PM - migles: i stole him one of thoose lol, when the bag comes with room for 4 micro sd cards, it feels weird lol
Nov 12, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: i mean, do people carry with them that many micro sd cards for the switch?
Nov 12, 2018 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, if you don't buy a 128GB+ SD card or something and go all digital
Nov 12, 2018 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But really, no, nobody is gonna do that lol
Nov 12, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: the kids parents got the switch for the kid
Nov 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: but no games ;O;
Nov 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: the poor kid has like every demo from the eshop installed lol
Nov 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: no micro sd card at all
Nov 12, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: the only game he does have is toad, whcih i believe it was bundled with the console
Nov 12, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: i regret not stealing him the other double micro sd card cover
Nov 12, 2018 10:15 PM - migles: he is gona lose that anyway..
Nov 12, 2018 10:16 PM - migles: until i decide to get a real micro sd card storage solution
Nov 12, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/9gtAuvj
Nov 12, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: tom btw
Nov 12, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: you twat, thanks to you and your amazing site (g2a) got my bitcoins stolen :c
Nov 12, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: this is really fun anyway. leave my computer on all day mining, after a month or so, collect the cash and spend in games
Nov 12, 2018 10:29 PM - migles: (if only g2a payment company didnt stole me the coins)
Nov 12, 2018 10:39 PM - migles: 35 bucks for a 128 GB sd card, good price?
Nov 12, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: dont buy from sellers with no feedback?
Nov 12, 2018 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: 35 bucks for a 128gb sd card from where? also thats about average amazon price i think
Nov 12, 2018 10:42 PM - migles: in normal retail chain store
Nov 12, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: had not seen their prices for a while, seems a good price
Nov 12, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: was looking to get another 32GB card, but for this price i am tempted to 128gb
Nov 12, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: jdbye the problem with g2a was the payment system..
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 128gb is $22 on amazon
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: they rely in another company to pay via bitcoins, and my payment for some reason was not marked as sent in their sides
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 200gb is $41
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: 22 bucks including taxes?
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: well did you check the transaction and make sure it got enough verifications?
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it needs like 3
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: which can take hours
Nov 12, 2018 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: uhh
Nov 12, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk
Nov 12, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: yeah it has like 100 confirmations by now
Nov 12, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: 117 now
Nov 12, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: its just their shitty computers, i sent a ticket and its just a matter of them verifying i believe
Nov 12, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: the address is correct, i believe its just that i closed the payment window wihtout a verification...
Nov 12, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: well
Nov 12, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: i sent the payment but very likely was not being processed at that moment yet
Nov 12, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: then send then the transaction id
Nov 12, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can check it
Nov 12, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: yeah already did, just takes some time now for their answer and i am waiting lol
Nov 12, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: auto email said reply in 24 hours
Nov 12, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: my guess it will take like couple of days or more..
Nov 12, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: but yeah i am kinda stressed or afraid that they claim some bullshit and either dont give me the money, or say "heres your money back" and in the end i lose the shit fees
Nov 12, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: meanwhile while i wait, i will mine for more bitcoins lol
Nov 12, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: it feels weird paying for a game without using my bank account or real money
Nov 12, 2018 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im so tired lol
Nov 12, 2018 10:58 PM - Coto: same
Nov 12, 2018 10:59 PM - Coto: the only thing I am grateful for is that job is just a few steps away from home
Nov 12, 2018 11:01 PM - Coto: that improves life about 50% for me
Nov 12, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: well i am off to bed
Nov 12, 2018 11:04 PM - migles: cya
Nov 12, 2018 11:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VKiZiXu.mp4
Nov 12, 2018 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They forgot DRM 
Nov 13, 2018 12:19 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/9gtAuvj
Nov 13, 2018 12:57 AM - Veho: :°
Nov 13, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho PC should have mentioned 120FPS!!!
Nov 13, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the FPS lol
Nov 13, 2018 2:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And DUNEVO 
Nov 13, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but sometimes those are cracked
Nov 13, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo1M-QhgcWc
Nov 13, 2018 3:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/isd0qhl.mp4
Nov 13, 2018 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1MBLgos
Nov 13, 2018 3:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0cEsJFS.jpg
Nov 13, 2018 3:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Doesn't matter if it's cracked, it has it to begin with.
Nov 13, 2018 3:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: PIKA-POOL


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 14, 2018)

Nov 13, 2018 5:02 AM - Veho: Deadchu.
Nov 13, 2018 5:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HnqyMiq.jpg
Nov 13, 2018 6:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles why are you mining bitcoins, they're awful to mine on a PC
Nov 13, 2018 8:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If GBATemp had it's own currency, it would be called "Temp coins" 
Nov 13, 2018 8:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But what would we spend it on?
Nov 13, 2018 8:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: EXP boosters. 
Nov 13, 2018 8:56 AM - Localhorst86: blackjack and hookers
Nov 13, 2018 8:57 AM - Localhorst86: also, booze and drugs
Nov 13, 2018 9:44 AM - MaeseJesus: We're talking about people on the internet. They would use the money to pay for Likes so they can feel more important.
Nov 13, 2018 9:46 AM - Localhorst86: I am Jesus, and I approve this message
Nov 13, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LAdaUMb
Nov 13, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NvYIluu
Nov 13, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MeJI64p
Nov 13, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m0O1y8L
Nov 13, 2018 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QYHAVCp
Nov 13, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4wjnZSJ.gifv
Nov 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwwwww yeeeah, got my $10 from Sony for the Other OS lawsuit 
Nov 13, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rolling in the dough now! 
Nov 13, 2018 6:01 PM - Devin: My EVGA RMA ended up arriving today.
Nov 13, 2018 6:02 PM - Devin: Sent me a brand new 1080 FTW still in shrink wrap and EVGA brand sticker still on it. Beautiful.
Nov 13, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom time to buy that Burger King meal you always wanted!!!
Nov 13, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin j
Nov 13, 2018 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll give you tree fitty for it lol
Nov 13, 2018 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: right now 1080Ti I feel is like the best card you can get
Nov 13, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you my sweet Sony setttlement money for that 1080 Devin ;O;
Nov 13, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 13, 2018 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/att-ceo-urges-congress-to-block-state-net-neutrality-and-privacy-laws/?amp=1
Nov 13, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if they didnt see this coming a mile away the ISPs where e
Nov 13, 2018 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: retarded lol
Nov 13, 2018 6:51 PM - Arras: to be fair, they're right that having different rules for every state would get really annoying and confusing
Nov 13, 2018 6:51 PM - Arras: not that that means states making laws about it should be illegal
Nov 13, 2018 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh yeah but they deserve it... greedy bastards lol
Nov 13, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hyperallergic.com/470795/pseudoarchaeology-and-the-racism-behind-ancient-aliens/
Nov 13, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: Is it racism if it's about your own ancestors?
Nov 13, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: That's just the widely held belief that ancient people were retards because they didn't have mobile phones.
Nov 13, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have hated that Ancient Aliens show for ages because I always felt it belittled human accomplishments but yeah the whole racist thing seems legit lol
Nov 13, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho those retards didn't have the internet or microwave hot pockets!
Nov 13, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: How could they build the pyramids if they didn't even have Netflix?
Nov 13, 2018 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 13, 2018 7:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug put a full moon on the front page.
Nov 13, 2018 7:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if we got were-wolves here 
Nov 13, 2018 8:02 PM - Veho: Let's wait and see who stops posting.
Nov 13, 2018 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SojKm9uKjQs
Nov 13, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2018/11/kfc-unveils-new-chicken-and-waffles.html
Nov 13, 2018 8:13 PM - Titanica: That looks really delicious. I think
Nov 13, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't have it but I would love it if someone bought it and gave me a nibble to taste it lol
Nov 13, 2018 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should buy some egg foo young 
Nov 13, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: dude, got my g2a game
Nov 13, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: you see, pc is superior in every aspect
Nov 13, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: you farm for bitcoins, then you buy games for free
Nov 13, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic I love that stuff lol
Nov 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: or if the game can be played offline, just torrent
Nov 13, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe for dinner... lol
Nov 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: psio, spare me dinner
Nov 13, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOogwcuppgM
Nov 13, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: i spent all my money in electricity
Nov 13, 2018 8:23 PM - migles: this fake jesus is such a shithead
Nov 13, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: i remember when the nes and the snes was in talking there was complains about the games list decision all over the internet
Nov 13, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: and now he claims "the nes games list was perfect"
Nov 13, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: but yeah long in the video he got a point, no crash, no wipeout.. no grand turismo
Nov 13, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: he probably canceled the pre ordered so sony will give him one to review for free
Nov 13, 2018 8:37 PM - Duo8: is this about the ps1 classic
Nov 13, 2018 8:37 PM - Duo8: somehow that feels even lazier than the nes classic
Nov 13, 2018 8:59 PM - Devin: Man. I thought I'd regret buying a Wii U about a year ago but it's really the perfect emulation station.
Nov 13, 2018 9:00 PM - Devin: Playing GCN games in bed on the gamepad with earbuds is great.
Nov 13, 2018 9:01 PM - Devin: Now if I could just get Animal Crossing City Folk to work solely on the gamepad I'd be happy. IIRC it requires you to type a name for the town/player name that requires a Wiimote
Nov 13, 2018 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can use wiimote on the gamepad
Nov 13, 2018 9:05 PM - Devin: My bad. By solely I mean all on the gamepad. Without having to use a wiimote.
Nov 13, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin I use my PC to stream GC emulation via Dolphin to my Shield TV thing. So great
Nov 13, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have everything to do Wii emulation on the PC but just so lazy after working like 50-60 hours a week lol
Nov 13, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yesterday in 13.5 hours I processed over 500 people through my metal detector lol
Nov 13, 2018 9:10 PM - Devin: All of these Switch brick threads has me backing up my Switch's NAND again. I did it before like a year ago but figured I'd do it again on this newer firmware.
Nov 13, 2018 9:18 PM - Devin: Reminds me of the DS brickers from like 10 years ago. https://filetrip.net/dl?Qp3ZS3rku8
Nov 13, 2018 9:53 PM - Coto: and iirc darkfader did most of the DS reverse engineering back then, that was quite a feat
Nov 13, 2018 9:53 PM - Coto: i remember saying hi to him a couple of years ago. Time flies.
Nov 13, 2018 10:03 PM - Joe88: https://liliputing.com/2018/11/pc-classic-is-like-a-99-nes-classic-for-dos-games.html
Nov 13, 2018 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just reading about that
Nov 13, 2018 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it's just gonna be another ARM SoC with pre-install garbage, but I still want one 
Nov 13, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be much cooler if they used an FPGA of a 486 to do that shit instead
Nov 13, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: or an actual 486
Nov 13, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: why does it come pre-yellowed
Nov 13, 2018 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: they did not look like that new and this is new
Nov 13, 2018 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine doing an actual 486 would be much more expensive to manufacture vs a modern FPGA
Nov 13, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no one wants that
Nov 13, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno
Nov 13, 2018 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get old computer stuff for dirt cheap or even free
Nov 13, 2018 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure they could figure something out, maybe salvage it from people's old scrap that they no longer want
Nov 13, 2018 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: selling SD cards with extra games is a good idea and probably means it'll be even easier to put your own stuff on than nes/snes classic
Nov 13, 2018 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DosBox is fine, as long as they make it easy to use and all preconfigured and stuff.
Nov 13, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that one http://dfendreloaded.sourceforge.net/
Nov 14, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQzg_kR7enQ
Nov 14, 2018 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: it probably is dosbox
Nov 14, 2018 12:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: dosbox is hard to beat, it does what it does extremely well
Nov 14, 2018 12:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's PCem which can do some stuff dosbox can't but not stuff you're likely to need
Nov 14, 2018 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's lower level
Nov 14, 2018 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: and supposedly more accurate
Nov 14, 2018 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard about it and I think I remember reading it did like 3D games better?
Nov 14, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe it was a branch of DosBox that did GLide games? I haven't messed with it in a while
Nov 14, 2018 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah that might be one of the things pcem is better at
Nov 14, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/teens-in-indonesia-boil-sanitary-pads-to-get-high
Nov 14, 2018 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcem-emulator.co.uk/status.html yeah it does 3DFX cards, so that's cool!
Nov 14, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time my Compaq had that S3 Virge card built in, but I added a VooDoo2 it was pretty cool, I could pick what ran best (99% of the time it was the VooDoo lol)
Nov 14, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I literally only had one game that ran better on the Virge chip
Nov 14, 2018 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Incoming I think the game was called
Nov 14, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much like a 3D version of Missile Command that got boring after like 1 hour lol
Nov 14, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STxx2dxBECk
Nov 14, 2018 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6BvQNXD.gifv
Nov 14, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/L2BiieI.gifv
Nov 14, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bangkokjack.com/2018/11/02/australian-eyesight-thailand-stripper/?fbclid=IwAR3k9HsHdWy_ddoJTrlSutE6-pYpmcI0udH5xC-0a3AjMMkaMFS6MlzaefM
Nov 14, 2018 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/18/11/13/203228/hitman-2s-denuvo-drm-cracked-days-before-the-games-release
Nov 14, 2018 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That Hitman 2 thing is barely true, the crack released was super buggy and crashed a lot, and so did the crackfix the devs posted a day later lol
Nov 14, 2018 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically "cracked" but not playable
Nov 14, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hothardware.com/photo-gallery/Article/2803?image=big_intel-x-series-specs.png&tag=popup


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 15, 2018)

Nov 14, 2018 4:23 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/57ltObN
Nov 14, 2018 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: 18 core workstation CPUs is pretty crazy
Nov 14, 2018 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: omg it's a hydra
Nov 14, 2018 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: i want one
Nov 14, 2018 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: wait, why do they need props if it's CGI?
Nov 14, 2018 4:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh my god the pads were USED?
Nov 14, 2018 4:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: jesus can't you at least buy new ones
Nov 14, 2018 4:48 AM - Veho: https://www.myabandonware.com/game/allo-allo-cartoon-fun-6ls
Nov 14, 2018 5:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: OMG roms
Nov 14, 2018 5:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4h0x2968qrruv0t/wildtoushi.jpg?dl=0
Nov 14, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Vq_ueIvUvM
Nov 14, 2018 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: good stuff as usual from tasbot
Nov 14, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Off to the Dr's probably going to try and take me off my medication  been testing actually low now lol
Nov 14, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: low blood sugar but damn the weight has been dropping like fast (probably the 20 miles of walking I do a day at work combined with carrying like 20 pounds of gear.)
Nov 14, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to wait like 45 minutes lol
Nov 14, 2018 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drs offices are so fun!!!
Nov 14, 2018 1:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Nov 14, 2018 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I never seen someone been excited to visit a doctor 
Nov 14, 2018 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you two going out? 
Nov 14, 2018 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the only reason I can think to be excited.
Nov 14, 2018 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You got a crush on them. 
Nov 14, 2018 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: either that or his doc is hooking him up with some sweet drugs
Nov 14, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gonna suck my blood out lol
Nov 14, 2018 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tests tests tests  lol but doing good
Nov 14, 2018 2:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't think PSI is a drug man lol 
Nov 14, 2018 3:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, t-hug posted japan sales again
Nov 14, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only drugs I take are for blood sugar lol
Nov 14, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And once in a while like a acetaminophen when I work like 30 hours straight because my feet start to hurt  lol
Nov 14, 2018 4:25 PM - Flame: my drug is life.
Nov 14, 2018 4:25 PM - Flame: i am high as fuck.
Nov 14, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: indeed Flame that's the best one there I lol
Nov 14, 2018 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is even
Nov 14, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: smoke lifeee everyday
Nov 14, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: the day i stop smoking life... is the day im low below
Nov 14, 2018 4:34 PM - DinohScene: you're not getting high on air?
Nov 14, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: false!
Nov 14, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: air is poison
Nov 14, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: just takes a long time
Nov 14, 2018 4:55 PM - cearp: ha flame i thought you were actually high
Nov 14, 2018 4:55 PM - cearp: i had to get my appendix out, i was on codeine for a while after
Nov 14, 2018 4:58 PM - Noctosphere: .
Nov 14, 2018 4:58 PM - Noctosphere: wew
Nov 14, 2018 4:58 PM - Noctosphere: lot of blue here
Nov 14, 2018 4:59 PM - cearp: let's drown them out with our pleb users nocto
Nov 14, 2018 4:59 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:17 PM - cearp: anyone ordering food in tonight?
Nov 14, 2018 5:22 PM - Flame: maybe... depends how i feel
Nov 14, 2018 5:30 PM - Titanica: Nice.
Nov 14, 2018 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Making roast for dinner tonight 
Nov 14, 2018 5:34 PM - cearp: i ordered some pizzas in
Nov 14, 2018 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: roast sounds awesome going to Tom's for dinner bbl lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: who you gona roast tom? me? :c pls dont roast me, i didnt do any harm :C
Nov 14, 2018 5:37 PM - migles: how long it takes to you (psio) to drive to toms?
Nov 14, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 30 hours maybe? not sure lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't even bother measuring out ingredients for the liquid this time, either lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, you could probably make it here in like 20 hours if you drove non stop lo
Nov 14, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google says 20 hours but I assume that's non stop no traffic lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: try to make it in 15 hours and you will be there forever (you gona crash ya car for sure)
Nov 14, 2018 5:40 PM - migles: isn't google smart enough to calculate timings with stoplights and shit?
Nov 14, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Used a decent amount of beef stock, some worcestershire sauce, a bit of soy sauce, bunch of onions and mushrooms, couple cloves of garlic
Nov 14, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm, salt
Nov 14, 2018 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: carrots ?
Nov 14, 2018 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, carrots and potatoes
Nov 14, 2018 5:43 PM - migles: i have carrots and potatos as well
Nov 14, 2018 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do love my phones GPS it calculates fastest route even avoiding traffic jams and crap
Nov 14, 2018 5:44 PM - migles: what software psio?
Nov 14, 2018 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is gonna burn one before dinner  lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I think it's just Google maps
Nov 14, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: like everyone else psios?
Nov 14, 2018 5:45 PM - migles: your gps is not special <.<
Nov 14, 2018 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I download like 360MBs of map data offline so it only has to do the traffic data really speeds shit up lol
Nov 14, 2018 5:46 PM - migles: i hate how google maps lets ya save stuff offline..
Nov 14, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: can't store an entire country
Nov 14, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: you have to manually select a square
Nov 14, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: and the square is not a lot big, and i do believe it doesnt' store plenty of stuff like business and stores...
Nov 14, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: when i try to use it offline, never finds shit
Nov 14, 2018 5:48 PM - migles: my old nokia gps software was the best shit i ever tried.. but it was discountinued...
Nov 14, 2018 5:49 PM - migles: btw its swype keyboard was also better than the ones we got in android
Nov 14, 2018 6:05 PM - Flame: i brought the One Plus 6T today migles.... i win you lose
Nov 14, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: dude, i have a phone i paid 300 bucks 5 years ago to barely use it
Nov 14, 2018 6:06 PM - migles: dont have friends to call :c
Nov 14, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: you win i dont care lol
Nov 14, 2018 6:07 PM - migles: back then i almost purchased the first one plus
Nov 14, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: my choice was between the htc i got and a one plus 1
Nov 14, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: back then when you could only buy the phone via invite system
Nov 14, 2018 6:08 PM - migles: i spent a week in their forums sniping for invites, until i got one
Nov 14, 2018 6:09 PM - migles: made the purchase and then i realized how dumb it was the invites system bullshit and i requested a refund lol
Nov 14, 2018 6:10 PM - migles: i remember all the crazy about the invites thing, made the phone artificial "exclusivity" and artificially "better"
Nov 14, 2018 6:11 PM - migles: not only it was more than 300 bucks, but the "price" to get the invite was high
Nov 14, 2018 6:12 PM - migles: remember people trying to sell it for 100 bucks more than its price lol, because the invites bullshit
Nov 14, 2018 7:08 PM - Flame: its a trap this phone thing
Nov 14, 2018 7:09 PM - Flame: its like once you are in, you cant get out
Nov 14, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dlYWL3l
Nov 14, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XyM7azS.jpg
Nov 14, 2018 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iqD0Q4t
Nov 14, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gpWgZhs.jpg
Nov 14, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hzQ53bu.jpg
Nov 14, 2018 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/n55CWnC
Nov 14, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FyoiUEM.png lol kinda true
Nov 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TyqCFTC
Nov 14, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: psio you meme noob
Nov 14, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: thoose are ancient memes
Nov 14, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: so old like yourself
Nov 14, 2018 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Og0eWMj.jpg
Nov 14, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/california-mcdonalds-employee-beaten-by-woman-upset-over-missing-ketchup-police-say.amp
Nov 14, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/64082-bobcat-eats-iguana-florida-photo.html
Nov 14, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida lol
Nov 14, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fox8.com/2018/11/14/company-gives-all-employees-handguns-for-christmas/amp/
Nov 14, 2018 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: America fuck yeah! lol
Nov 14, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bT9bNmv_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium migles? lol
Nov 14, 2018 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/6F1zycc
Nov 14, 2018 11:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5ST6d6T
Nov 14, 2018 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eZ45k85
Nov 14, 2018 11:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kUXt2qI.mp4
Nov 15, 2018 2:12 AM - Devin: "Eevee got rid of it's poison so you wouldn't worry". Excuse me?
Nov 15, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 15, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: "Sonic inflict poison, whoops, now you feel sick again"
Nov 15, 2018 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 15, 2018 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:12 PM - Devin: "Eevee got rid of it's poison so you wouldn't worry". Excuse me? < That shit had been a thing since the 3DS games
Nov 15, 2018 3:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz, y'know, pogymanz was just oh so difficult so they had to put in some random chance heals and shit ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 3:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been playing Let's Go Eevee since it leaked though. Really don't like the whole "no wild battles" thing they did, but I do like how encounters aren't random
Nov 15, 2018 3:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not really one to go and catch multiples of a pogymanz, so I'm just completely turned off by that entire core mechanic of Let's Go
Nov 15, 2018 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The fact that certain things require you to go catch a bunch of repeats is more annoying than anything
Nov 15, 2018 3:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do like how they kept the no HM thing, and I also like the following and rideable pogymanz stuff, that's pretty neato
Nov 15, 2018 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I wish you could set pogymanz in your box that are rideable to a hot key, so you don't need to keep a useless pogy in your party just so you can go fast (cuz no bike)
Nov 15, 2018 3:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You get a fucking Arcanine just given to you at one point as a demonstration of that rideable stuff, but it has shit for moves cuz so low level so it's basically as worse as an HM slave cuz it's the only thing you'll get that goes faster than the slow walk for the first half ish of the game lol
Nov 15, 2018 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I were doing an official review (which I won't), I'd probably give it like a 6/10. Good game if you actually enjoy Pokemon go and wish it had more core series mechanics, but meh if you're a more hardcore fan and want a "core game" experience
Nov 15, 2018 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gamefreak still hasn't learned how to fucking optimize a game yet either, has a good amount of lag spikes in certain areas lol. Kogas gym is by far the worst, it has fog/smoke drift up to show the invisible walls and the FPS tanks by like 10-15 most of the time it pops up
Nov 15, 2018 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In handheld mode, anyways. No idea on docked because the motion controls are utter shite.
Nov 15, 2018 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's enough Shitbox spam from Tom ;O;


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 16, 2018)

Nov 15, 2018 4:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DH2bLP3.png
Nov 15, 2018 7:03 AM - Localhorst86: Reviewbox (tm)
Nov 15, 2018 7:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i was afraid that would happen 
Nov 15, 2018 7:53 AM - Devin: Preach it Tom.
Nov 15, 2018 7:53 AM - Devin: Just copy paste everything you just wrote into a review. I get that I'm not the market for this game but they've really babied it hard.
Nov 15, 2018 7:54 AM - Devin: Harder than they really needed to. XP share for all Pokemon? No wild Pokemon battles? Alright, sure.
Nov 15, 2018 7:55 AM - Devin: Pokemon "dodging attacks" too often, staying up after what should've been a 1 hit KO because they don't want to disappoint me, and the health status thing.
Nov 15, 2018 7:55 AM - Devin: "Eevee used all of it's strength to move again" like yo. Eevee. That's cool but could you not do it the same turn that you were paralyzed?
Nov 15, 2018 8:10 AM - Localhorst86: tbh, I always like the xp sharing approach. Not because it made it easier, but simply because it reduced grinding.
Nov 15, 2018 8:11 AM - Localhorst86: Either way, the extend in the lets Go games is ridiculous.
Nov 15, 2018 8:12 AM - Localhorst86: I am not even at the second gym and my pokemon are pretty much at level 20 already, easily beating every single trainer I see with 1 -3 attacks.
Nov 15, 2018 8:13 AM - Devin: It just doesn't match my playstyle like most Pokemon games do. I tend to avoid trainers (Unless they're in the way and don't look in different directions) and fight Pokemon that show up randomly in grass/caves.
Nov 15, 2018 8:15 AM - Devin: This one is making it so I can still skip trainers but I'm not getting the XP from defeating Pokemon. (When it comes to catching Pokemon, I just like catching my favorites/ones I'll actually use in battle.) Needless to say that I'm Team Rocket's base with level 25 Pokemon.
Nov 15, 2018 8:15 AM - Devin: Against their level 33/35 ones. 
Nov 15, 2018 8:17 AM - Devin: "Want this Charmander/Squirtle? Catch 50 Pogeymans that you won't use.)
Nov 15, 2018 8:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Local: lvl 20 before the second gym is normal
Nov 15, 2018 8:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: I usually evolve my starter at or right before the first gym
Nov 15, 2018 8:18 AM - Devin: But I'm at the fourth gym at 25. I need to catch more Pokemon and read up on where to get more damn Razz berries.
Nov 15, 2018 8:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Devin: wild Pokemon give so shit exp that fighting them was useless anyway so I'm glad they got rid of that
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 AM - Devin: At least they added that move teacher guy early on.
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 AM - Devin: My eevee knows a dark, water, fire and normal move.
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 AM - Devin: Sizzling Slide is a saving grace.
Nov 15, 2018 8:21 AM - Localhorst86: will the starter evee always remain an evee unless I give it an elemental stone?
Nov 15, 2018 8:21 AM - Localhorst86: or did they also include later evee evolutions based on friendship and day/night for example?
Nov 15, 2018 8:22 AM - Devin: I remember reading that you can't evolve your starter but can find the evolutions in the wild.
Nov 15, 2018 8:23 AM - Devin: Also scratch Sizzly Silde, Bouncy Bubble is where it's at. Healing like a boss.
Nov 15, 2018 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: also there's only gen 1 stuff in the games
Nov 15, 2018 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ytqr2RN-YE
Nov 15, 2018 1:21 PM - migles: why use the rubber ball
Nov 15, 2018 1:23 PM - Lilith Valentine: I have been luaghing at that video for 20 minutes now
Nov 15, 2018 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The baby affection stuff (which is what the random heals are from, a hidden stat called "Affection"), isn't really as bad as the previous games, it happens just as much
Nov 15, 2018 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My levels are around 45-46ish now, just about to go fight Sabrina. At this point, I just catch any pogy I see that's new, and any pogy with a red/blue light thing around it for the exp boost
Nov 15, 2018 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is still annoying, but eh. I think the worst part is there's no way to level just one pogymanz after you catch it, so if your team wasn't setup from the beginning, you'll end up with a bunch of high levels, then a dumpy level 30 thing cuz you can't train specifically it anymore
Nov 15, 2018 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Nov 15, 2018 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://politics.slashdot.org/story/18/11/15/1349243/minister-in-charge-of-japans-cybersecurity-says-he-has-never-used-a-computer
Nov 15, 2018 2:30 PM - Flame: just came home from work...... somebody make me coffee
Nov 15, 2018 2:30 PM - Flame: NOW!
Nov 15, 2018 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Nov 15, 2018 2:35 PM - Flame: okay...
Nov 15, 2018 2:35 PM - Flame: *okay face*
Nov 15, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: lvl30 will lvl much faster, just put it in battle so it gets full exp
Nov 15, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: right?
Nov 15, 2018 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats how its worked in other games
Nov 15, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like later on in the games put out a level 1 pull it back in and throw out the level 50 and split the experience lol
Nov 15, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <--- Finally got around to playing The Legend of Dragoon on the PS1... Not bad but no where near as interesting as people made it out to be... at least so far
Nov 15, 2018 2:41 PM - Flame: psio the only person who said he Legend of Dragoon  was nice is tom ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 2:46 PM - Ryccardo: DOPPIO COLPO
Nov 15, 2018 2:47 PM - Flame: da fucko?
Nov 15, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a Metal Jesus video he said he would have put it on the PS1 Classic thing
Nov 15, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I tried it... like 3 hours in (with cheats mind you so probably further in than time would indicate)
Nov 15, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: quick level up and 1 hit kill and full gold.
Nov 15, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: fine ill make my own coffee with blackjack and hookers
Nov 15, 2018 2:48 PM - Flame: https://imgur.com/a/47D8cuE
Nov 15, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anti-Grind
Nov 15, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame my step daughter made mine just a minute ago
Nov 15, 2018 2:50 PM - Flame: much many dozens of sugar did you add?
Nov 15, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol none  sugar free crap lol
Nov 15, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sugar free hazel nut creamer and that's it.
Nov 15, 2018 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: dark theme master race
Nov 15, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Jdbye, nope, you don't level any faster (that I could tell, anyways) with it being in battle vs not.
Nov 15, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have to actually look at the EXP value shared between everyone to be sure though
Nov 15, 2018 2:54 PM - Flame: how did you get your copy so fast tom?
Nov 15, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It leaked a couple days ago lol
Nov 15, 2018 2:54 PM - Flame: yeah so that
Nov 15, 2018 2:54 PM - Flame: so you hacked your switch...
Nov 15, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: which one?
Nov 15, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: the good one or the one you fixed the screen one
Nov 15, 2018 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My...hacked one? Lol.
Nov 15, 2018 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My legit Switch is the one I ended up replacing the screen on
Nov 15, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz I knew I'd never use it beyond review stuff really
Nov 15, 2018 2:58 PM - Flame: damn its fucked up.
Nov 15, 2018 2:58 PM - Flame: i need tro work full day 2morrow
Nov 15, 2018 2:58 PM - Flame: so i might get it a day later 
Nov 15, 2018 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok Flame, it's not that good ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only reason I'm even playing through it at this point is cuz of my nostalgia boner for RBY TBH
Nov 15, 2018 3:02 PM - Flame: i too have a boner 
Nov 15, 2018 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soon as I finish this I'm gonna go back and play OG Gen 1, and maybe the GBA remakes lol
Nov 15, 2018 3:40 PM - Localhorst86: I think I'll be playing fire red soon, too.
Nov 15, 2018 4:06 PM - DinohScene: 4:02 PM - Flame: i too have a boner  < now that is something interesting 
Nov 15, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next thing you know they will be sword fighting with them Dinoh lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:11 PM - DinohScene: I'm in!
Nov 15, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:19 PM - Arras: the GBA ones are great
Nov 15, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of like the DS remakes myself
Nov 15, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HG/SS were excellent, yeah. Probably the last Pogymanz game that are just all around 100% good IMO
Nov 15, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They work great on my phone even with the touch controls
Nov 15, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In spite of my phone being a potato lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking of getting a new one for Christmas... Something around 200 bucks
Nov 15, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson wants a Switch...
Nov 15, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0a8FdEP.gifv
Nov 15, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting up my 150mbps Comcrap ATM. Have to talk to Comcrap support, cuz apparently you're not allowed to re-open an old account with the same info, you have to create an entirely new account, and then have Comcast link them for you lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just silly
Nov 15, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they are rated number 1 in the country!!! (for customer complaints)
Nov 15, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, I never really had a problem with Comcast's customer service, they were usually pretty decent
Nov 15, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with the internet, only reason I got rid of it was cuz ATT came around and was like "Hey want 100mbps for $60?"
Nov 15, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, of course, lied to my fucking face about that package being available lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was originally paying like $80 for 75mbps from Comcast. Now gonna be paying $50 a month for 150mbps, which is nice
Nov 15, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost decided to do a 1 year contract and get 250mbps for $65 a month, but once that year is up it'd go up to like $100 a month lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm thinking about upgrading to the 50 dollar package myself
Nov 15, 2018 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200/200
Nov 15, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just think Tom in 20 years time we can look back and laugh about how slow this all is compared to our multi TBps connection lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: download all the console games in one set in a few seconds lol
Nov 15, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:15 PM - Flame: HG/SS  was cream da la cream tom
Nov 15, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy look at me Mr fast internet man
Nov 15, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.speedtest.net/result/7802511499.png
Nov 15, 2018 5:19 PM - Flame: wait... detorit
Nov 15, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to cancel AssTT
Nov 15, 2018 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, I like how they added keyboard sounds with their automated call BS 
Nov 15, 2018 5:24 PM - Flame: "AssTT" uses a loophole which stops you being able to cancel... 
Nov 15, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL
Nov 15, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just hang up on me 
Nov 15, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You jinxed it Flame 
Nov 15, 2018 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom I think it's 50% with exp share? Maybe they changed it in let's go
Nov 15, 2018 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah, lemme see now
Nov 15, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks like it's slightly above 50%, maybe like 60 or 70?
Nov 15, 2018 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But thinking on it, I believe the affection stat actually changes how much EXP you get after a certain point, so maybe that's why
Nov 15, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably
Nov 15, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: But also, affection didn't affect exp share exp in past gens AFAIK
Nov 15, 2018 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, TBH, even that extra 40% from using it in battles isn't that much when everyone else is leveling and getting EXP. After a certain point, it's just impossible to get one even in the same ballpark as the rest of your team. Currently most of my team is at like 50-52, but my Lapras that I started using after Silph is still only level 42, even after just using it in battles
Nov 15, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rare candy
Nov 15, 2018 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I used some in US just to get my mons on a more equal level
Nov 15, 2018 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that upload speed is ass lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:50 PM - Flame: @psio upload?
Nov 15, 2018 5:50 PM - Flame: does tom look like a bitch
Nov 15, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rare candy < That's a shit option, seeing how there are like a whopping 6 or 7 in Gen 1
Nov 15, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I assume is the same in Let's Go, since most other items have the same placements
Nov 15, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh, it's the best use for them
Nov 15, 2018 5:52 PM - Flame: how do you transfer from pokemon go to lets go?
Nov 15, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a "Pokemon Go Park" that replaced the Safari Zone
Nov 15, 2018 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You transfer them, go there, and then you have to try and catch them
Nov 15, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't tried it yet, cuz I assume it connects to Nintendo's servers to do that
Nov 15, 2018 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And h4x0r'd Switch and all lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus my Pokemon Go pogyz are shit, since there's only Pidgey's and Rattata's near me lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:54 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:55 PM - Flame: i have a shiny blastoise on pokemon go
Nov 15, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have a shiny drwgonite
Nov 15, 2018 5:55 PM - Flame: and a few shiny Squirtle
Nov 15, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dragonite
Nov 15, 2018 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Beat that
Nov 15, 2018 5:56 PM - Flame: i did with my blastoise
Nov 15, 2018 5:56 PM - Flame: :|
Nov 15, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Do you have any idea how rare dratini is?
Nov 15, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Much less a shiny one
Nov 15, 2018 5:57 PM - Flame: 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Do you have any idea how rare dratini is? < no but sounds like you going to tell me 
Nov 15, 2018 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Very rare, and it has perfect stats too
Nov 15, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame you can't transfer Pokemon from Let's Go to Pokemon Go lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be much more useful ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I also have a shiny meditite with shitty stats
Nov 15, 2018 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 15, 2018 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could hack your way to the number 1 spot in every gym ever ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 5:59 PM - Flame: i also have a shiny shellder beat that
Nov 15, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wish
Nov 15, 2018 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Yeah, I totally caught this Shiny Mewtwo, lrn2gitgud guys ;O;"
Nov 15, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: So many fucking cheaters at the gyms
Nov 15, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can tell because the gym gets taken back when there's no one around
Nov 15, 2018 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: I swear most of the people still playing it are doing so from home with spoofing
Nov 15, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't be surprised. There are supposed to be millions of players still, but you never see anyone actually walking around and playing lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Exactly
Nov 15, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: And those people can fuck right off, I never get to keep a gym for even an hour because I'm on the wrong team
Nov 15, 2018 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did that a bit on an old 4th gen iPod Touch I had sitting around when Go first came out
Nov 15, 2018 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was nice, but kind of a hassle TBH
Nov 15, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Regretted that choice ever since and i would pay to change tram
Nov 15, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Team
Nov 15, 2018 6:04 PM - Flame: which team are you ?
Nov 15, 2018 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Instinct
Nov 15, 2018 6:07 PM - Flame: eewww
Nov 15, 2018 6:09 PM - Chary: i loved pokemon go when it was new
Nov 15, 2018 6:09 PM - Chary: purely because i was on vacation with my grandparents when it was just out, and they wanted to play
Nov 15, 2018 6:09 PM - Chary: "the pokemans"
Nov 15, 2018 6:10 PM - Chary: and it was just a really cute experience trying to teach my grandparents what a pikachu was
Nov 15, 2018 6:10 PM - Flame: what happened chary?
Nov 15, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: why did you quit?
Nov 15, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: who hurt you?
Nov 15, 2018 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: My cousin and brother were on instinct so that's why I picked that, but they didn't play for long
Nov 15, 2018 6:13 PM - migles: i have a generic switch or hub somewhere, to make a gigabit link, does the switch\hub needs to support it?
Nov 15, 2018 6:14 PM - migles: i believe the switch is from early 2000s, so very likely its 100Mb... but i am not sure if its really a switch or just a hub
Nov 15, 2018 6:15 PM - migles: if its a hub, it doesn't matter cuz its usually a dumb device?
Nov 15, 2018 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the port has to support 1gbps
Nov 15, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not aware of any passive hubs publicly available TBH
Nov 15, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: really?
Nov 15, 2018 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe you'd have to build one yourself for something like that
Nov 15, 2018 6:17 PM - migles: i tought hubs where kite common in the 90s
Nov 15, 2018 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooooooh, that's right, those shitty little boxes
Nov 15, 2018 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm thinking of something else lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Regardless, it'd need a port that supports 1gbps, even if a hub is "dumb" it still has to have a chip capable of outputting 1gbps to a port
Nov 15, 2018 6:19 PM - migles: ok thanks
Nov 15, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: my isp router is bullocks, i know i have a hub or switch somwhere (dont remember really which is)
Nov 15, 2018 6:20 PM - migles: but probably that shit is so old maybe its 10Mb lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ethernet switches are balls cheap, you can usually find like a 5 1gbps switch for like $15
Nov 15, 2018 6:21 PM - migles: yeah i know, it was just a matter if i had it around here it would do the job
Nov 15, 2018 6:22 PM - migles: just moving some files over the ethernet and its being bottlenecked by the router
Nov 15, 2018 6:22 PM - migles: i can always connect them directly and remember my young days of ip configuration lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In that case, why not just buy a new router?
Nov 15, 2018 6:23 PM - migles: cuz the tv part, only works with their routers as far as i know
Nov 15, 2018 6:24 PM - migles: the workaround is using 2 routers next to each other lol, i just want to copy some files now
Nov 15, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: not really important
Nov 15, 2018 6:26 PM - migles: i believe asus routers have special firmware to work with my isp
Nov 15, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a crazy good router like the one I have for like 50 bucks lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:28 PM - migles: i am too cheap, this one does a good job
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-AC1750-Dual-Band-Wireless-MU-MIMO/dp/B06ZZ2VT32/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1542306530&sr=8-4&keywords=refurbished+router 43.50 lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the best part about having Comcrap now is my router and modem get to be downstairs, so no more ethernet over powerline adapter which means no more fucking interference on my speakers 
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: i even managed to root it
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice Tom!
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - migles: lol, powerline interfeeres with speakers=?
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could hear the fucking adapter communicating over the powerline through the interference in the speakers lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use my own router, the modem is weird... a little tiny box that runs from my routers USB (gets its power from)
Nov 15, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: psio is that one of thoose fancy wrt or what is called routers?
Nov 15, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gave me a wireless router but it's just sitting in the box behind me lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles nahh but the stock firmware is pretty solid on it, I reboot mine like once every three months just for shits and giggles
Nov 15, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: i mean, that open standard customizable os for the routers thing
Nov 15, 2018 6:31 PM - Chary: @Flame because i dont leave my house like the hermit that i am ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 6:31 PM - Chary: can't catch bulbasaurs at my desk
Nov 15, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: chary, i will dress like a bulbasaur for ya and be in your desk
Nov 15, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 6:32 PM - Chary: ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, having to leave the house
Nov 15, 2018 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Number 1 reason I thought Pokemon Go was a fad ;o;
Nov 15, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: i still see people playing that lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: or is it another game?
Nov 15, 2018 6:33 PM - migles: they walk around in groups with the phone looking for stuff
Nov 15, 2018 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've ever seen anyone playing it around here anymore
Nov 15, 2018 6:34 PM - Chary: there's still groups in my city
Nov 15, 2018 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been nearly a year since I've actually come across someone playing. But then again, around where I live, there's fucking shit for gyms and stops and such
Nov 15, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: yeah i live in a "retarded" place, stuff here happens 5 in the past lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd have to walk like an hour to get to the nearest stop, and probably another half hour after to find a damn gym lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:34 PM - migles: *5 years in the past
Nov 15, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: i see no surprise people still playing a game from 5 years ago
Nov 15, 2018 6:35 PM - Chary: portland is hilarious because there's about 40 trillion stops
Nov 15, 2018 6:35 PM - migles: but not in a "retro" way
Nov 15, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: all i know about portland i learnt from gta 3
Nov 15, 2018 6:36 PM - Flame: they are two stops next to my house...
Nov 15, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles, switches are dumb
Nov 15, 2018 6:37 PM - migles: flame, you gonna yell stranger danger?
Nov 15, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A Wild Florida Man appears!!!
Nov 15, 2018 6:38 PM - Flame: @migles huh?
Nov 15, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: you know, kuz strangers go to your house
Nov 15, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: to get pokymonz
Nov 15, 2018 6:39 PM - Flame: i live in a fancy apartment
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: you dont have an house?
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a pedophiles wet dream lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - Flame: i could shit on the pokemon go trainers
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: psio you sound like an expert in pedos
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: dude that is sooo cool
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: i mean the shitting in pokemon trainers
Nov 15, 2018 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/causticbob/status/1029050335531331584?lang=en
Nov 15, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:42 PM - migles: he got shit on his face as well
Nov 15, 2018 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's a decent number of stops and gyms here but nothing like big cities
Nov 15, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: "migles: chary, i will dress like a bulbasaur for ya and be in your desk"
Nov 15, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I need a cute girl to do that for me 
Nov 15, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: chary? what are you playing
Nov 15, 2018 6:44 PM - Flame: they are like three gyms here i could get to in two minutes each
Nov 15, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yup same
Nov 15, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: is pokemon go hard?
Nov 15, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: i mean, to beat gyms and shit
Nov 15, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: One block to the side, one down, one block to the side, one block down, one block down
Nov 15, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I get like 4 pokestops and a gym
Nov 15, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: i bothered with the game for like 5 minutes in the beta, but heh, really didn't understood what was the objective
Nov 15, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles gyms are easy, keeping them is hard
Nov 15, 2018 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: The attacker always has the advantage
Nov 15, 2018 6:46 PM - Flame: pokemon go.... objective?
Nov 15, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: yeah what you do in it? just walk around?
Nov 15, 2018 6:46 PM - Flame: the objective is to walk you fat bastard
Nov 15, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can spend your full party on defeating just 1 pokemon and keep healing doing that
Nov 15, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: healing and*
Nov 15, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: dude my weight is about 60 kb
Nov 15, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: so even if your team is underpowered you can beat almost any gym
Nov 15, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: 60kg
Nov 15, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: The objective is getting to lvl 40 lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:47 PM - migles: i am not even a quarter of your moms
Nov 15, 2018 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm still only lvl 32,almost 33
Nov 15, 2018 6:47 PM - Flame: damn in your case is to go to the nearest KFC migles
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: what you do after 40?
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: The friend system helps, you get lots of exp from it
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: uhh
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: quit i guess
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: kfc is the reason i am so skiny :c
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go around showing everyone your epeen migles 
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: you pay 20 bucks for like 100 grams of food :C
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: KFC is expensive over there lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:48 PM - Flame: what happens at 40?
Nov 15, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: at level 40 in pokemon, not in real life
Nov 15, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: i know what happens at 40 in real life, more depression
Nov 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Flame: what i mean
Nov 15, 2018 6:49 PM - Flame: is 40 the limit on pokemon go
Nov 15, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: like the age limit to play the game? ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 6:50 PM - migles: when kids reach the limit to understand they are no kids anymore
Nov 15, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought pokemon could be like 99 in gold or something?
Nov 15, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it's been a long time since I played lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: psio they can go up to level 100 in any normal pokemon game
Nov 15, 2018 6:53 PM - Depravo: Free shit https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sins-of-a-solar-empire-rebellion
Nov 15, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: psio which pokemon games  you played? just red and gold?
Nov 15, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gold and Black and White I think
Nov 15, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or over 100 if you're a filthy hacker 
Nov 15, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gold on the old GB Color and Black and White on the DS lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: thanks for the free game, dude, i was checking my steam account, i have plenty of games i dont have memory of getting lol
Nov 15, 2018 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi gold and white or black and blue? 
Nov 15, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/11/15/1846205/a-new-raspberry-pi-3-model-a-has-arrived-with-bluetooth-42-and-dual-band-wi-fi-for-25
Nov 15, 2018 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat, my seedbox FTP speeds are much, much faster than with ATT. Previously I'd get like maybe 10mbps, now I get like 100mbps lol
Nov 15, 2018 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice
Nov 15, 2018 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozyq3PDRQsU
Nov 15, 2018 8:11 PM - Noctosphere: theres lot of blue staff online 
Nov 15, 2018 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they are now blew staff  lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:13 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 15, 2018 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:18 PM - migles: psio i just got the raspberry 3 b+ model :c
Nov 15, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hwhwhw
Nov 15, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehe even
Nov 15, 2018 8:19 PM - migles: ho lol its a downgrade from the 3b+
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: no ethernet and only 1 usb port, hell no
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 PM - migles: it seems a bit smaller, so i can see the reason to make it
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 PM - DinohScene: more compact migs?
Nov 15, 2018 8:20 PM - DinohScene: besides, USB hubs
Nov 15, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: yeah its more square
Nov 15, 2018 8:21 PM - migles: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-a-plus/
Nov 15, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: the one i got: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-b-plus/
Nov 15, 2018 8:22 PM - migles: half the ram lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so this would be great for more portable stuff also who needs USB when you have blue tooth lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: they should had swapped for usb C
Nov 15, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: they could make the 4 usb c ports in this smaller factor
Nov 15, 2018 8:24 PM - DinohScene: I don't have a Pi :c
Nov 15, 2018 8:24 PM - DinohScene: I got a server tho
Nov 15, 2018 8:24 PM - migles: dinoh i got one for that torrent website you invited me lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: using as seed box
Nov 15, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: my ratio is great thanks to it
Nov 15, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: and also, i just sucessfully installed the latest bitcoin wallet in it
Nov 15, 2018 8:25 PM - migles: so i can keep my blockchain copy updated
Nov 15, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: also acting as samba server
Nov 15, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: smb drive
Nov 15, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: all this with zero noise...
Nov 15, 2018 8:26 PM - migles: the only noise is the external hdd lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles use solid state drive !!! lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:27 PM - migles: i would psio, if 1TB ssd where not too pricey
Nov 15, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: got some micro sd cards stuffed in it in readers, thumb drives and my external hdd
Nov 15, 2018 8:28 PM - migles: the thing runs a bit hot tough, but i guess, hand warmer
Nov 15, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish SSDs would come way down in price and capacity would go up....
Nov 15, 2018 8:29 PM - migles: i find funny that ssds need ram to be effective
Nov 15, 2018 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, they're dropping slowly, but still just too expensive per GB
Nov 15, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: i remember the last year a kingston ssd 120 was going for 80 bucks
Nov 15, 2018 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Newegg is doing their "pre black friday" sale thing, IIRC they have a 1TB Sandisk SSD for like $150. But still too expensive lol
Nov 15, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah even my old 480GB one is still kinda pricey
Nov 15, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: currently going for 30
Nov 15, 2018 8:30 PM - migles: 150 hell no
Nov 15, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: i rather get a 4TB hdd for that price and stuff some pillows in it to make it silent
Nov 15, 2018 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same
Nov 15, 2018 8:31 PM - migles: can get a 4TB hdd for 110 ish
Nov 15, 2018 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for Mass storage ssd still sucks
Nov 15, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: but the need for speed
Nov 15, 2018 8:33 PM - migles: are usb 3 card readers not that common yet?
Nov 15, 2018 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh no, they're pretty common
Nov 15, 2018 8:34 PM - Ryccardo: more like the fact common people don't benefit from them
Nov 15, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought one for like $8 that supports all the SD standards and CF cards
Nov 15, 2018 8:35 PM - migles: show me tom
Nov 15, 2018 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06Y1G18KS/ <
Nov 15, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: mini sd as well?
Nov 15, 2018 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Nov 15, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: nice
Nov 15, 2018 8:38 PM - Ryccardo: funny, since yesterday I found my: memory stick (long type), SD, MMC, Smartmedia, XD to 16-bit pcmcia adapter
Nov 15, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: never had a smartmedia
Nov 15, 2018 8:39 PM - Ryccardo: same
Nov 15, 2018 8:39 PM - migles: i have a MMC tough ;O;
Nov 15, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: 16MB
Nov 15, 2018 8:40 PM - Ryccardo: I don't but we have one in the camera we use at work
Nov 15, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: hey tom, there is asterisks in the format supported, i guess MINI sd needs adapter?
Nov 15, 2018 8:41 PM - Ryccardo: btw, I need to buy a dvi to dvi + analog stereo converter
Nov 15, 2018 8:42 PM - Ryccardo: turns out hdmi to hdmi + rca is half the price and I already have an adapter
Nov 15, 2018 8:42 PM - migles: make sure to get the right kind of dvi thing, modern gpus only have dvi-d which doesn't output vga and you need a converted dongle to connect to a vga monitor for example
Nov 15, 2018 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS! It'S SNOWING RIGHT NOW O_O
Nov 15, 2018 8:43 PM - migles: the sky is totally clear here sonic
Nov 15, 2018 8:44 PM - migles: i want snow :c
Nov 15, 2018 8:44 PM - Ryccardo: migles:  oh, this is a PC with vga and displayport outputs (NO ANALOG AUDIO), the video part already works fine
Nov 15, 2018 8:45 PM - Ryccardo: btw yes, I think you need an adapter for that reader (also the memory stick in their picture is fake)
Nov 15, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: isnt every card in the picture fake? XD
Nov 15, 2018 8:46 PM - migles: they shopped their brand
Nov 15, 2018 8:47 PM - Ryccardo: https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fstatic.bhphoto.com%2Fimages%2Fimages250x250%2F1361833514000_920431.jpg&f=1 this is the only original 64
Nov 15, 2018 8:48 PM - migles: yeah but every card has their brand. so that one isn't sonys either
Nov 15, 2018 8:49 PM - migles: wait, did that memory stick card offered raid or something?
Nov 15, 2018 8:52 PM - Ryccardo: ye, the mirroring type has builtin optional raid 1
Nov 15, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: how do ya enable it? does the system needs to support it?
Nov 15, 2018 9:01 PM - Ryccardo: proprietary windows program, what else?
Nov 15, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: really?
Nov 15, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: ewww
Nov 15, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 15, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: fancy
Nov 15, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but I don't really see the point due to how flash memory eorld
Nov 15, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Works
Nov 15, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's just going to wear it out twice as fast
Nov 15, 2018 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Freeeeeee https://www.humblebundle.com/store/sins-of-a-solar-empire-rebellion (good game too i heard)
Nov 16, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2mkHTdN4w0


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 17, 2018)

Nov 16, 2018 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/11/15/2252226/china-says-it-has-developed-a-quantum-radar-that-can-see-stealth-aircraft lol they figured out how to polarize the beam... (would be my guess)
Nov 16, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wrote a paper about this when I was like 16, I tore it up because it seemed that tech at the time was just far too primitive to allow for it.
Nov 16, 2018 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there is a way to counter this new type of radar but it would involve depolarizing the incoming waves, so changing the quantum spin...
Nov 16, 2018 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyway, boobs!!!
Nov 16, 2018 4:20 AM - Subtle Demise: god's gift to man
Nov 16, 2018 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tbo.com/news/breaking-news/tampas-newest-street-performer-is-making-nebraska-avenue-holla-20160429/
Nov 16, 2018 6:18 AM - Devin: Boobs are just fake asses.
Nov 16, 2018 6:19 AM - Devin: https://youtu.be/EhdxYsSZ9Rw Elighten yourselves.
Nov 16, 2018 6:20 AM - Devin: Enlightennnn*
Nov 16, 2018 7:26 AM - Localhorst86: emligthem
Nov 16, 2018 10:59 AM - migles: does that anime exists in uncensored form?
Nov 16, 2018 11:18 AM - Devin: Anime? Pft.
Nov 16, 2018 11:18 AM - Devin: https://youtu.be/hXeJpNpQmB0
Nov 16, 2018 11:20 AM - migles: meh, no real nudity :c
Nov 16, 2018 11:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 16, 2018 11:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You boys are lewd.
Nov 16, 2018 11:34 AM - Devin: Woah now. Don't assume my gender.
Nov 16, 2018 11:34 AM - Devin: Reminds me to check up on that one thread where the guy got triggered that FAST said they.
Nov 16, 2018 11:35 AM - Devin: Awe, damn. It got closed/deleted it looks like.
Nov 16, 2018 11:35 AM - Devin: Nevermind. Found it.
Nov 16, 2018 11:38 AM - DinohScene: Devin is a soldering iron
Nov 16, 2018 11:38 AM - DinohScene: have a bit of respect for his wishes
Nov 16, 2018 11:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You PEOPLE are LEWD! 
Nov 16, 2018 11:40 AM - DinohScene: I'll be lewd tonight
Nov 16, 2018 11:51 AM - Devin: Oh..
Nov 16, 2018 11:51 AM - Devin: How's it been going Dinohs?
Nov 16, 2018 11:52 AM - Devin: And I'm an apache helicopter. Thank you.
Nov 16, 2018 12:11 PM - DinohScene: ah, apologies
Nov 16, 2018 12:11 PM - DinohScene: I'm fine
Nov 16, 2018 12:11 PM - DinohScene: picking up the boyfriend right now : D
Nov 16, 2018 12:18 PM - kenenthk: I'm tempted to set aside some money for the one x this black Friday m$ is taking $100 off
Nov 16, 2018 12:19 PM - Devin: Ehhhh. I've bought two Xbones and both times I ended up getting rid of them after two~ weeks.
Nov 16, 2018 12:19 PM - Devin: The exclusives just aren't there and the new Halo wasn't that good.
Nov 16, 2018 12:20 PM - kenenthk: I know the feeling but all of my friends are switching over to it and everyone I ask has one
Nov 16, 2018 12:20 PM - Devin: I've got a good 1K set aside for a nice 3D printer.
Nov 16, 2018 12:21 PM - Devin: Not a PC gamer Ken? I'm not sure how far along it's progressed but Microsoft was doing cool things with W10 gaming.
Nov 16, 2018 12:21 PM - Devin: Being able to join a voice party of my friend who play on X1 was pretty cool, as well as the play anywhere thing for titles I already own.
Nov 16, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: I am but like I said all my friends are switching to it so in high debate of a 1070 or a one x though I haven't updated parts in like 6 years on my pc and it needs it
Nov 16, 2018 12:22 PM - kenenthk: And RDR2 isn't on pc
Nov 16, 2018 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Storage memory and CPU is like the only working thing on my pc the headphone port even broke out of the case and I put a good grand into it back in the day 
Nov 16, 2018 12:25 PM - Devin: Ouch. Someone in the WTS forum was selling a really cheap but great PC build. If I wasn't so interested in a 3D printer I would've bought it to use as a server.
Nov 16, 2018 12:26 PM - Devin: But I feel you. Just returned my 2080 cause the benefits over the 1080 weren't worth $500.
Nov 16, 2018 12:26 PM - Devin: And bought RD2. 
Nov 16, 2018 12:27 PM - kenenthk: I got 400 I could blow I was hoping to have a saving of $25k before the year ends but I'm sick and tired of not being able to spend my money on anything it's just saving and saving it
Nov 16, 2018 12:28 PM - Devin: Any reason you're after the X instead of the normal X1s?
Nov 16, 2018 12:28 PM - kenenthk: Which mind you I still have a 4k loan on my car
Nov 16, 2018 12:28 PM - kenenthk: I got a 4k tv 
Nov 16, 2018 12:29 PM - kenenthk: Plus like I said the verge said Microsoft is taking 100 off this black friday
Nov 16, 2018 12:29 PM - Devin: So it's $399~?
Nov 16, 2018 12:29 PM - kenenthk: If I still had 2 jobs I'd probably not give a fuck and blow it but life is life
Nov 16, 2018 12:30 PM - kenenthk: That's what the news says it's still listed at 500 currently
Nov 16, 2018 12:30 PM - Devin: I feel you. I've been splurging a bit more than normal due to the company wide raise.
Nov 16, 2018 12:31 PM - kenenthk: People dont understand how hard it is to save when you're with no one else
Nov 16, 2018 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Or just order new pc parts and return my old ones to amazon 
Nov 16, 2018 12:32 PM - Devin: I'll bet. Housing in this area is pretty expensive.
Nov 16, 2018 12:34 PM - kenenthk: So RDR2 has no online yet?
Nov 16, 2018 12:35 PM - Devin: Not yet.
Nov 16, 2018 12:36 PM - kenenthk: https://m.gamestop.com/product/ps4/consoles/playstation-4-pro-1tb-red-dead-redemption-2-bundle/168760 this is kinda tempting g also and I should have $50 credit
Nov 16, 2018 12:37 PM - Devin: I feel like you'd get a lot more out of a PS4 than an X1.
Nov 16, 2018 12:37 PM - Devin: But wanting to play with friends would be a deciding factor for me as well.
Nov 16, 2018 12:37 PM - kenenthk: I ha e a ps4 now that's crapping out that gamestop doesn't need to know about
Nov 16, 2018 12:39 PM - Devin: I try to avoid GS as much as possible. There's a lady there that has made it her mission to make things awkwards af.
Nov 16, 2018 12:39 PM - Devin: Every time I go there.
Nov 16, 2018 12:39 PM - kenenthk: That's why you order online pick up in store no bs
Nov 16, 2018 12:41 PM - Devin: But the pick up in store part.
Nov 16, 2018 12:41 PM - Devin: Would mean I'd have to see her.
Nov 16, 2018 12:42 PM - kenenthk: I'm not sexist but it feels like it's always women gamestop employees that seem to give people shit mosmost the dudes are pretty cool
Nov 16, 2018 12:43 PM - Devin: Yeah, my friend went to trade in an Xbox 360. He said "I'd like to trade in this Xbox 360".
Nov 16, 2018 12:43 PM - Devin: She snapped and told him that she knew what it was.
Nov 16, 2018 12:43 PM - Devin: "Girls can be gamers too. I'm a gamer".
Nov 16, 2018 12:44 PM - kenenthk: I can see why dinoh has a boyfriend now
Nov 16, 2018 12:45 PM - Devin: His controller's analog nubs weren't too good so if he traded it in he would've had to pay for new nubs.
Nov 16, 2018 12:45 PM - Devin: And the amount he'd pay would've been more than what they were paying him.
Nov 16, 2018 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Sprint and gamestop should go into business together
Nov 16, 2018 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Both are equally retarded companies
Nov 16, 2018 12:48 PM - Devin: I wouldn't say retarded. They make bank.
Nov 16, 2018 12:48 PM - Devin: Or did, I should say. At least with Gamestop.
Nov 16, 2018 12:48 PM - kenenthk: By screwing people over
Nov 16, 2018 12:48 PM - Devin: With Amazon and Walmart doing super fast shipping. They're becoming less relevant.
Nov 16, 2018 12:49 PM - kenenthk: They tried slapping a $160 bill on me because a return hasn't gone through on one of their devices
Nov 16, 2018 12:50 PM - Devin: The only advantages I can think of are; Midnight releases, instant cash for trade ins (Amazon does instant gift cards for items you're sending to them.) and uh.
Nov 16, 2018 12:50 PM - Devin: That's about it.
Nov 16, 2018 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Even midnight releases are less relevant because you can preorder on your system instantly
Nov 16, 2018 12:51 PM - Devin: True, true. Preloading too.
Nov 16, 2018 12:52 PM - Devin: Soon they'll go the way of Toys R Us.
Nov 16, 2018 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Amazon just needs to start opening supercenter stores and kill off everyone
Nov 16, 2018 12:53 PM - Devin: I remember the good ole days. Rhino games and EBGames were still around.
Nov 16, 2018 12:53 PM - Devin: EBGames is owned by Gamestop but still.
Nov 16, 2018 12:53 PM - kenenthk: EBgames were basically gamestop though
Nov 16, 2018 12:54 PM - kenenthk: I do think Amazon franchising would be their best move next year
Nov 16, 2018 12:54 PM - Devin: Rhino games had a really cool employee rewards system.
Nov 16, 2018 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Wanna order online and pick up your delivery with no one bothering you? Cool go ahead
Nov 16, 2018 12:55 PM - Devin: Earn points to have the District Manager work a full shift of yours?
Nov 16, 2018 12:55 PM - Devin: That would be pretty sweet. I wish Prime Now was in a lot more areas.
Nov 16, 2018 12:56 PM - Devin: A friend of mine lives in Cali and gets his orders within 2 hours of placing them.
Nov 16, 2018 12:56 PM - kenenthk: I have same day delivery in my area which is nice but I can wait
Nov 16, 2018 12:57 PM - Devin: Must be nice. I wouldn't use it all the time but the option would be great.
Nov 16, 2018 12:59 PM - Devin: Prime Fresh would be cool too. I don't mine grocery shopping but being able to shop online for them?
Nov 16, 2018 1:00 PM - Devin: As well as have them delivered. (Walmart is going a bit too far by having people come into your house to put them away tho.)
Nov 16, 2018 1:02 PM - Devin: A bunch of work goes into reducing customer effort. At my department at Amazon we work on new products/services that may/may not go public.
Nov 16, 2018 1:03 PM - Devin: So I know firsthand how much work goes into it. Prime Wardrobe was a pain when we first got it.
Nov 16, 2018 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: got my copy of pokemon
Nov 16, 2018 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: just beat brock
Nov 16, 2018 2:06 PM - migles: which pokemon? there are hundreds of pokemon games
Nov 16, 2018 3:22 PM - kenenthk: Really?
Nov 16, 2018 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: i said brock so that narrows it down
Nov 16, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just beat the Elite Four myself. The game has a nice throw back to the first gen games unused stuff, Professor Oak shows up and you're told he's the champion of the Pokemon League lol
Nov 16, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like he was "rumored" to be originally, based off his unused trainer data from gen 1 lol
Nov 16, 2018 5:24 PM - T-hug: spoilers Tom GEEEZ
Nov 16, 2018 5:25 PM - cearp: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183532522576
Nov 16, 2018 5:25 PM - cearp: Lol.
Nov 16, 2018 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 16, 2018 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God forbid I spoil the super important story of Pokemon!
Nov 16, 2018 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that they let you battle some of the important overworld pogymanz before you catch them, that was a nice touch. Makes me hope that, someday, someone will make a ROMhack that adds in wild pokemon battles back to the game at some point lol
Nov 16, 2018 5:43 PM - kenenthk: My summer car is like the only game I've found uncrackable there's torrents but it just gets stuck at the loading screen lol
Nov 16, 2018 5:51 PM - kenenthk: I ordered a cheeseburger pizza that has pickles on it
Nov 16, 2018 6:08 PM - cearp: Thats cool Kenneth .Where from?
Nov 16, 2018 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Papa John's it was actually really good
Nov 16, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: at least that pokemon cartridge is real
Nov 16, 2018 7:18 PM - migles: just the sticker is bad
Nov 16, 2018 7:20 PM - jakkal: yo
Nov 16, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: yo
Nov 16, 2018 7:28 PM - migles: mada mada
Nov 16, 2018 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aXfFjvUgzM 
Nov 16, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: pickles on pizza hmm...
Nov 16, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do love sweet pickles like they have at mcd and subway
Nov 16, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't really get those elsewhere here
Nov 16, 2018 9:28 PM - Joe88: they are probably just bread and butter pickle chips
Nov 16, 2018 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, I see a ad on this page. It says Playstation plus is $40 for black friday sales. 
Nov 16, 2018 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes, it's a year sub
Nov 16, 2018 9:55 PM - Joe88: Ive been off of it for a year and havnt looked back
Nov 16, 2018 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Wheres thug I need warez
Nov 16, 2018 10:11 PM - Depravo: I'm subscribed until 2020.
Nov 16, 2018 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Kony 2020
Nov 16, 2018 10:14 PM - Veho: Pony 4ever.
Nov 16, 2018 10:15 PM - kenenthk: Why cant there be a app like grub hub for alchohol I haven't sleptsince my night shiftn
Nov 16, 2018 10:19 PM - Depravo: Planning ahead is your game.
Nov 16, 2018 10:20 PM - kenenthk: We have laws here where you cant buy until 6am and we keep getting out of work early and the shops dont open until like 8 or 10
Nov 16, 2018 10:23 PM - Veho: HoochHub
Nov 16, 2018 10:24 PM - Depravo: Buy it when you don't need it. Then you have it when you do.
Nov 16, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: eg This week I bought 2 litres of gin because it was on special offer.
Nov 16, 2018 10:25 PM - Veho: Buy a plunger before you need a plunger.
Nov 16, 2018 10:25 PM - Veho: Buy gin always.
Nov 16, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: That's like a month's worth of gin.
Nov 16, 2018 10:26 PM - Devin: https://www.amazon.com/Pongtu-Toilet-Disposable-Sticker-Plunger/dp/B00UW7V06E
Nov 16, 2018 10:26 PM - Devin: Reminded me of that product.
Nov 16, 2018 10:28 PM - Joe88: probably better to stick with the ol plunger, reviews arnt too good espcially the one that say it popped
Nov 16, 2018 10:31 PM - Veho: Works only on American-style toilets.
Nov 16, 2018 10:32 PM - Devin: Are the toilets in EU different?
Nov 16, 2018 10:33 PM - Veho: https://img.buzzfeed.com/buzzfeed-static/static/2017-09/26/12/campaign_images/buzzfeed-prod-fastlane-02/america-why-is-there-so-much-water-in-your-toilets-2-13932-1506442392-2_dblbig.jpg
Nov 16, 2018 10:33 PM - Devin: Or is it the bowel shape?
Nov 16, 2018 10:33 PM - Veho: I hope you mean "bowl".
Nov 16, 2018 10:34 PM - Devin: Aha, yeah. Haven't slept much today.
Nov 16, 2018 10:34 PM - Devin: Totally my excuse for miswriting that.
Nov 16, 2018 10:35 PM - Veho: Sleep deprivation is a bitch.
Nov 16, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: Crap, that's a lot of water.
Nov 16, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: You could keep carp in that fucker.
Nov 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Veho: Instead you keep crap in that fucket.
Nov 16, 2018 10:47 PM - Veho: *fucker
Nov 16, 2018 10:48 PM - Devin: Don't google fucket.
Nov 16, 2018 10:49 PM - Devin: Or do. Not your dad.
Nov 16, 2018 10:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TpHeyZK.jpg
Nov 16, 2018 10:53 PM - Veho: "A fucket list is the opposite of a bucket list. It's the things you don't want to do before you die."
Nov 16, 2018 10:54 PM - Devin: That definition is a lot better than the one I found.
Nov 16, 2018 11:01 PM - Veho: There once was a man fron Nantucket...
Nov 16, 2018 11:32 PM - mthrnite: who kept all his cash in a bucket
Nov 16, 2018 11:32 PM - mthrnite: his daughter, named Nan, ran off with a man
Nov 16, 2018 11:32 PM - mthrnite: and as for the bucket
Nov 16, 2018 11:33 PM - mthrnite: Nan tuck it
Nov 16, 2018 11:33 PM - mthrnite: *saunters off*
Nov 16, 2018 11:34 PM - Veho: 
Nov 16, 2018 11:34 PM - Veho: Drive-by limericking.
Nov 16, 2018 11:58 PM - yummycake: o.O
Nov 16, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Had my cousin's left JoyCon open earlier to swap his rail since the lock part is broken, it had the foam fix already on it, I guess Nintendo are retroactively applying it to already manufactured PCBs
Nov 17, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah plus new ones will probably have a better fix
Nov 17, 2018 2:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WnJVKcs
Nov 17, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL VR makes you look bad always
Nov 17, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/8q9r70/all_you_need_to_know_about_virtual_reality/


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 18, 2018)

Nov 17, 2018 5:33 AM - Captain_N: holodeck or gtfo
Nov 17, 2018 5:44 AM - Veho: Holodick.
Nov 17, 2018 7:14 AM - kenenthk: Veho
Nov 17, 2018 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Now I'm debating between a used switch for 200 or ps4 pro 
Nov 17, 2018 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i thought they did have a better fix, but he got that switch just last christmas and from what i've heard they've had a "proper" fix much longer
Nov 17, 2018 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe their proper fix didn't work that well
Nov 17, 2018 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Jdbye gift me a copy of my summer car
Nov 17, 2018 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: wtf is that
Nov 17, 2018 2:04 PM - kenenthk: It's my summer car
Nov 17, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want an Xbox 1X lol
Nov 17, 2018 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black Friday I think they are like 400 bucks or something
Nov 17, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/black-friday/sale-ad/?category=tv+amp+home+theater5&filter=&brand=Microsoft 429 hmmm
Nov 17, 2018 3:05 PM - kenenthk: That's not fasttech psi it's an actual american companies site
Nov 17, 2018 3:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Labo-Creators-Contest-Joy-Cons-RARE/223227177731?hash=item33f9606b03:g:esIAAOSwZKJb6OIh
Nov 17, 2018 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6g5ZttKLhQ
Nov 17, 2018 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 17, 2018 3:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/REHUT8Q.jpg
Nov 17, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Nov 17, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Doogee-X70-Android-8-1-Mobile-Phone-Face-Unlock-Fingerprint-ID-Cell-4000mAh-3G-WCDMA-2GB/32954746250.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.69.e7b24c79MFbuVI&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_10548_317_10545_10696_10924_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10920_5729215_10921_10922_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_10928_100031_321_322
Nov 17, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want this phone as a cheap work phone lol
Nov 17, 2018 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk 
Nov 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DOOGEE-BL7000-7060mAh-12V2A-Quick-Charge-5-5-FHD-MTK6750T-Octa-Core-4GB-RAM-64GB-ROM/32853611933.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.45f07fdbbamNfw&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_10548_317_10545_10696_10924_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10920_5729215_10921_10922_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_10928_100031_321_322_1010
Nov 17, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Changed my mind this one for a bit more is better lol
Nov 17, 2018 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Gift me my summer car
Nov 17, 2018 4:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fgubdUS
Nov 17, 2018 4:12 PM - Veho: "Your package is being processed for delivery."
Nov 17, 2018 4:25 PM - kenenthk: All of that shits going to psi
Nov 17, 2018 4:35 PM - kenenthk: I'd laugh if they threw down a huge HDTV
Nov 17, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that's my order!!!
Nov 17, 2018 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Or just gamerzmum under a few boxes
Nov 17, 2018 4:55 PM - Veho: Not enough men around for it to be Gamerz mum  ;O;
Nov 17, 2018 4:59 PM - kenenthk: That's why they just hid her under boxes
Nov 17, 2018 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60oOMqW7aqw
Nov 17, 2018 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Swear theres like 0 cracked copy of this game and its pretty popular
Nov 17, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What game is it?
Nov 17, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it that Genital Jousting game kenenthk? lol
Nov 17, 2018 5:19 PM - kenenthk: My summer car
Nov 17, 2018 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Its only $15 but I have things I need to spend $15 on 
Nov 17, 2018 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Sweet found a working copy now I can build cars and piss on people from russia
Nov 17, 2018 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 17, 2018 5:56 PM - migles: sup bithces
Nov 17, 2018 5:58 PM - migles: i made a whole 55 cents in bitcoin today
Nov 17, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 17, 2018 6:02 PM - Depravo: And used 60 cents of electricity in doing so.
Nov 17, 2018 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably more like 10 dollars of electricity
Nov 17, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: GPU mining bitcoin is just that bad
Nov 17, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are cryptos that are worth gpu mining but bitcoin is not one of them
Nov 17, 2018 6:20 PM - kenenthk: Hes like 10 he doesnt have to worry about bills
Nov 17, 2018 6:25 PM - Devin: This new mSD card reader hasn't dropped below 90MB/s read. It's beautiful.
Nov 17, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: not farming bitcoin directly lol
Nov 17, 2018 6:25 PM - migles: devin which one??
Nov 17, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/11/16/fastest-microsd-card-can-buy-smartphone-tablet-right-now/
Nov 17, 2018 6:30 PM - migles: lol 10 thousan for shit joi cons
Nov 17, 2018 6:30 PM - kenenthk: This reasturant looks really good but god damn $15 just for a burrito
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: The unsealed box was opened and the Joy-Cons were only handled using nitrile gloves in order to prevent fingerprints.
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: 
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - migles: who believes this bullshit?
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Devin: I've only used terrible readers that hit max 7MB/s. Just transferred 32GBs of files in twoish minutes.
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Devin: Let me grab the link.
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Depravo: I know a guy who made a couple of hundred quid from bitcoins a few weeks ago.
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Devin: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009D79VH4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Nov 17, 2018 6:31 PM - Depravo: He didn't mine, he invested.
Nov 17, 2018 6:32 PM - migles: psio, should i get that micro sd card?
Nov 17, 2018 6:35 PM - Devin: Gonna check out the write performance in a second.
Nov 17, 2018 6:36 PM - migles: when is black friday?
Nov 17, 2018 6:37 PM - kenenthk: The day after thanksgiving?
Nov 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Devin: 23rd.
Nov 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Devin: So 6 days.
Nov 17, 2018 6:37 PM - Depravo: After brown Thursday.
Nov 17, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: brown thursday? lel
Nov 17, 2018 6:49 PM - Devin: I sadly have to work but I'll check for my 3D printer sale during break.
Nov 17, 2018 6:50 PM - Joe88: Shadow.Of.The.Tomb.Raider-CPY
Nov 17, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: All my favourite stores have black friday stuff going on already.
Nov 17, 2018 7:19 PM - Depravo: But as usual there's nothing on sale that I was going to buy anyway.
Nov 17, 2018 7:24 PM - Devin: Amazon tends to hold off a bit on their sales.
Nov 17, 2018 7:24 PM - Devin: My 10% off discount will finally be used.
Nov 17, 2018 7:50 PM - migles: psio u here?
Nov 17, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: for about the same price of that super cool sandisk sd card https://imgur.com/a/eerfc6v
Nov 17, 2018 7:51 PM - migles: about 7 bucks less
Nov 17, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/2018/11/16/borderlands-vr-live-action-trailer-maya-cosplay/
Nov 17, 2018 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands VR lol
Nov 17, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: psio
Nov 17, 2018 8:51 PM - migles: now i dont get to buy cheap super fast micro sd :c
Nov 17, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpB8OOBy88I
Nov 17, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZkMVzpQjTw
Nov 18, 2018 12:16 AM - migles: wow
Nov 18, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: its been forever that i seen a gifs with sound
Nov 18, 2018 12:17 AM - migles: i forgot that existed
Nov 18, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: very bad episode...
Nov 18, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 18, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DOOGEE-S60-LITE-IP68-Waterpoof-SmartphonDOOGEE-S60-Lite-IP68-Waterproof-Smartphone-Android-7-0-5-2/32911808683.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.54.5a8d36baSpwCb1&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_10548_317_10545_10696_10924_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10920_5729215_10921_10922_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_10928_1000
Nov 18, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you need this phone  lol
Nov 18, 2018 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's even water proof and stuff lol
Nov 18, 2018 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: weird on my computer that phone is like 148 dollars on my tablet it 190 lol
Nov 18, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/smach-z-enter-production-early-2019/amp/
Nov 18, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/9y23ym/a_20mm_vulcan_on_a_prius/
Nov 18, 2018 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i7EUDXq


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 19, 2018)

Nov 18, 2018 4:22 AM - Duo8: asdf
Nov 18, 2018 5:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V2Wt4J8.jpg
Nov 18, 2018 5:12 AM - Veho: A Prius makes the perfect weapons platform, it has redundant power sources, it's spacious enough to carry ordinance, and it's really really quiet so it's perfect for sneaking up on motherfuckers.
Nov 18, 2018 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Florida I wouldn't be surprised if Florida Man eats others to gain their powers.
Nov 18, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iETYr78.png
Nov 18, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: Apparently they do.
Nov 18, 2018 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 18, 2018 5:59 AM - Flame: Florida Man to the rescue
Nov 18, 2018 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 18, 2018 8:43 AM - Ericthegreat: Craziest thing is it's diabetes and depression that he's worried about.
Nov 18, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: sup
Nov 18, 2018 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't believe smach z is ever going to exist
Nov 18, 2018 10:45 AM - Veho: YOU DON'T SAY
Nov 18, 2018 10:50 AM - Flame: believe !!!!
Nov 18, 2018 10:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: would be nice though
Nov 18, 2018 10:57 AM - Veho: It was a scam from the start  
Nov 18, 2018 10:59 AM - Flame: you poeple dont believe enough !!!
Nov 18, 2018 11:01 AM - Veho: I don't believe scammers  
Nov 18, 2018 11:04 AM - Flame: the magic is dead in you veho....
Nov 18, 2018 11:49 AM - Veho: I have faith in many lost causes, Flame, just not this one.
Nov 18, 2018 12:11 PM - Flame: like religion ;O;
Nov 18, 2018 12:17 PM - Veho: Religion, Indiegogo, they both have you give your money over to charismatic speakers in return for promises of future rewards, based on no physical evidence.
Nov 18, 2018 1:06 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3x-QQ8wKro4
Nov 18, 2018 1:15 PM - Flame: @Veho hahaha nicely put
Nov 18, 2018 2:48 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Z1huwvlyNKA
Nov 18, 2018 3:03 PM - Megadriver94: >TFW JellyPerson has been bannedfrom site for life   WHY
Nov 18, 2018 3:03 PM - Megadriver94: 
Nov 18, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho also much like Infomercials too.... "You can get rich with no work and no investment!!! Just buy my book!!!" lol
Nov 18, 2018 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Why do I keep clicking on the ps4 exploit news link and it keeps taking me to a different story
Nov 18, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 18, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mSR7Etr
Nov 18, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GbXJolI
Nov 18, 2018 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/11/18/0722236/youtube-now-streams-free-ad-supported-movies----including-the-terminator-and-hackers
Nov 18, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHPTxTxtC0ibVZrT2_WKWUl2SAxsKuKwx
Nov 18, 2018 4:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2OEXsik
Nov 18, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Nov 18, 2018 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gay Lions go "Raawwwrrr...." ? lol
Nov 18, 2018 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yn42A-EhDow?t=7
Nov 18, 2018 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZES1-kl6Bgw
Nov 18, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyCknZZakEE
Nov 18, 2018 5:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FldEPes.png
Nov 18, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tea and Meth sounds like she found the fountain of youth! lol
Nov 18, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One rock or two?
Nov 18, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/HjCCoSq
Nov 18, 2018 6:02 PM - Veho: Live by the claw, die by the claw.
Nov 18, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UALOp4G
Nov 18, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was on purpose lol
Nov 18, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 fingers and all lol
Nov 18, 2018 7:04 PM - migles: is that crab claw machine a rigged one?
Nov 18, 2018 7:05 PM - migles: where it barely has strenght to catch a pill
Nov 18, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 18, 2018 8:48 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/VwcMOZB
Nov 18, 2018 11:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So many blue mods 
Nov 18, 2018 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and balls!
Nov 18, 2018 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 18, 2018 11:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No balls, Blues
Nov 18, 2018 11:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 18, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 19, 2018 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/1815/amd-discloses-initial-zen-2-details/
Nov 19, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: nice Zen 2 supposedly matches Skylake ipc


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 20, 2018)

Nov 19, 2018 9:56 AM - migles: https://fuse.wikichip.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/amd_zeppelin_4-die.png
Nov 19, 2018 9:57 AM - migles: they still use 16 bits stuff?? ;O;
Nov 19, 2018 9:57 AM - migles: but its 2018 we should get 1TB bits stuff ;O;
Nov 19, 2018 10:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: ooh new SX update looks good
Nov 19, 2018 2:40 PM - eyeliner: Hi guys!
Nov 19, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: ayy
Nov 19, 2018 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: (liner)
Nov 19, 2018 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 19, 2018 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: you
Nov 19, 2018 3:10 PM - xxNathanxx: raulpica new avgn
Nov 19, 2018 3:10 PM - xxNathanxx: relatively new anyway
Nov 19, 2018 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Nothing avgn does is new because the games are old
Nov 19, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: avgn has been on a roll lately
Nov 19, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: all good episodes too
Nov 19, 2018 5:48 PM - Veho: They're making me switch to Android  
Nov 19, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Windows Phone 
Nov 19, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 19, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: I will keep it as a second phone OUT OF SPITE
Nov 19, 2018 5:50 PM - Veho: Fuckers.
Nov 19, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why are they making you switch? I would imagine so long as the phone supports whatever frequency your carrier uses it shouldn't make any difference if it's Windows phone or Android or a potato with a dial pad duct taped to it
Nov 19, 2018 6:03 PM - Veho: My bank is switching to mobile phone authentication for internet banking, and they only support Android and iPhone.
Nov 19, 2018 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck the bank, use hacks ;O; https://mobilesiri.com/how-to-sideload-run-android-apps-on-windows-phone-10/
Nov 19, 2018 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wait, windows phone 10 supports Android apps?
Nov 19, 2018 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah. Need to do a bit of fuckery to get it working, but it works
Nov 19, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds like support is built in but I just have one question
Nov 19, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: How?
Nov 19, 2018 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Did MS just decide to add android app support so people wouldn't complain that there are barely any apps for windows phone?
Nov 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess so, yeah
Nov 19, 2018 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they did announce last year that they aren't supporting Windows Mobile software at all anymore
Nov 19, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well, it's all the same now
Nov 19, 2018 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Windows store, Xbox and mobile
Nov 19, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it still has no apps
Nov 19, 2018 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Doesn't matter so much for PC cause you still have desktop apps
Nov 19, 2018 7:51 PM - Ryccardo: wait, Astoria was only in TH1, that guide is outdated
Nov 19, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Huh?
Nov 19, 2018 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, which is the best brand SD card?
Nov 19, 2018 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I always buy sandisk 
Nov 19, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: SanDisk and samsung
Nov 19, 2018 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Whichever is cheaper
Nov 19, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sandisk is cheaper. Does that mean quality is lower?
Nov 19, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, it means they sell more so they can afford to be cheaper
Nov 19, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: their profit margins are probably low
Nov 19, 2018 9:17 PM - Joe88: they are mostly the same price alot of the time, though sandisk does have more sales
Nov 19, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: i never got wrong with sandisk
Nov 19, 2018 9:35 PM - migles: in my opinion and experience they are reliable
Nov 19, 2018 9:41 PM - Joe88: https://slickdeals.net/f/12292636-amazon-echo-dot-3rd-gen-3-month-amazon-music-unlimited-subscription-2-free-s-h-new-subscribers-only?src=frontpage
Nov 19, 2018 9:41 PM - Joe88: 3rd gen echo dot for $2
Nov 19, 2018 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat
Nov 19, 2018 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll get one, I suppose
Nov 19, 2018 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never going to use it, just like I never use my Google Home, but eh for $2 why the fuck not lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:45 PM - Joe88: I have a second gen but a $2 upgrade and spare unit sounds good
Nov 19, 2018 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How loud are the speakers on the Dot? Maybe I'll toss it in my bathroom or something, listen to porn music while I shit and such
Nov 19, 2018 9:48 PM - Joe88: unless you buy the big one, they are a little low
Nov 19, 2018 9:49 PM - Joe88: it does have a 3.5mm output on the back though
Nov 19, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: 2 bucks only? obviously they are giving it away to spy and sell your data ;O;
Nov 19, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: 2 bucks for a governament and illuminati wiretrap pff
Nov 19, 2018 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: back in my day we would get wiredtapped for free
Nov 19, 2018 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok migles, every device with a microphone is spying on you, so one more isn't gonna hurt!
Nov 19, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: :c
Nov 19, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: exacly! you get spyed for free, why you would pay 2 bucks to be spyed 24/7
Nov 19, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I could listen to porn music at the same time!
Nov 19, 2018 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a deal!
Nov 19, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: you know why old nokia had suck a big battery life?
Nov 19, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: and with modern technology and big fancy batteries you would expect a phone charge last a month
Nov 19, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: ITS BECAUSE IT SPYES ON YOU
Nov 19, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: with great spy technology the batteries last barely a day
Nov 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Big fancy battery
Nov 19, 2018 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hardly lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: buit they have new fancy names like LiPo
Nov 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The OG Nokia 3310 had like a 1000mah battery, and while that's only a 1/3 of most modern phones, that's still not some massive jump since 2000 lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: and with capacities of 3000MHa
Nov 19, 2018 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3310 had a LiPo battery?
Nov 19, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: dude i am kidding lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:57 PM - migles: it didnt lol, i was saying that "LiPo" is a "fancy" battery which nokia didn't had and the nokia battery had a full week charge lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I mean it did have a LiPo battery
Nov 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not "fancy" or new
Nov 19, 2018 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 19, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: but back in the day, you paid for calls as you call, so people barely used the phone and only for a few minutes, thus the battery lasted that much
Nov 19, 2018 9:58 PM - migles: wait, it did? tought it was a standard Li Ions battery
Nov 19, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh damn Wikipedia, was showing me the Nokia "remake", not the OG one lol
Nov 19, 2018 10:03 PM - migles: lelele
Nov 19, 2018 10:11 PM - Joe88: google home mini for $1 https://slickdeals.net/f/12280186-new-spotify-premium-members-3-month-subscription-google-home-mini-1-free-shipping?t=12280186
Nov 19, 2018 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 19, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: any great deals in storage?
Nov 19, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: like sd cards or HDDS ?
Nov 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazon is doing sales on Samsung's MSD cards IIRC
Nov 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can get a 128GB for $20 or something
Nov 19, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/apb/page/ref=gbph_tit_m11_2456_20df6153?tag=androheadl04-20&handlerName=OctopusDealLandingStream&deals=20df6153&marketplaceId=ATVPDKIKX0DER&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=db8cbc39-ee58-4827-98e0-09032efb2456&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-11&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=540734&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=WYCG2RNFW3T7G2CVS629 <
Nov 19, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: nice
Nov 19, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: are they good?
Nov 19, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: 30 bucks with imports
Nov 19, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: the sandisk one is 35 bucks
Nov 19, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: i think i am gona hold it until the 256 ones go for that price
Nov 19, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: what ya think?
Nov 19, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: could use a 256GB one for my pi
Nov 19, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: i know that 128 will be low
Nov 19, 2018 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, $45 is pretty cheap for 256GB
Nov 19, 2018 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a micro SD card, anyways
Nov 19, 2018 10:34 PM - Joe88: I payed that price 3 or 4 months ago for a 200GB on sale
Nov 19, 2018 10:45 PM - CatmanFan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irzmyf52e7A
Nov 19, 2018 10:45 PM - CatmanFan: you have been lied to, boys
Nov 19, 2018 10:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FcttHOR
Nov 19, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/QRROwij.jpg < Nursery ceiling 
Nov 19, 2018 10:52 PM - Veho: That's a lot of jizz.
Nov 19, 2018 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 19, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The stars don't retain their glow, unfortunately, but the blue and purple stays lit for a good hour ish, after a few hours of sitting under the blacklights
Nov 19, 2018 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The purple goes out faster than the blue though, blue lasts like twice as long lol
Nov 19, 2018 11:00 PM - Veho: 
Nov 19, 2018 11:07 PM - Devin: Getting mah spare desk ready for my new 3D printer.
Nov 19, 2018 11:07 PM - Devin: One of the better entry level ones are going on sale for $172 on the 25th. My body is ready.
Nov 19, 2018 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't know you could get other colors, all the glow in the dark stuff i've seen has been green
Nov 19, 2018 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: or greenish yellow
Nov 19, 2018 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: devin, lucky
Nov 19, 2018 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: what are you gonna do with it?
Nov 19, 2018 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: also give me a link
Nov 19, 2018 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i entered a competition to win a 3d printer recently but i never win these things
Nov 19, 2018 11:45 PM - Devin: Print dicks.
Nov 19, 2018 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats it?
Nov 19, 2018 11:45 PM - Devin: But on a serious note. I have a few projects in mind that having a 3D printer would make easy.
Nov 19, 2018 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can buy dicks in bulk from aliexpress/alibaba
Nov 19, 2018 11:45 PM - Devin: https://www.amazon.com/Comgrow-Creality-Ender-Aluminum-220x220x250mm/dp/B07BR3F9N6/ref=lp_6066127011_1_6?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1542671147&sr=1-6
Nov 19, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are a lot of 3d printers for around that price
Nov 19, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: what makes this one better?
Nov 19, 2018 11:46 PM - Devin: This be the one. It's supported a ton by the community so my first print will most likely be a mod for it.
Nov 19, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: spec wise though
Nov 19, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: what makes this better?
Nov 19, 2018 11:48 PM - Devin: Quality, printing space, community support (Seller support too. Comgrow is great at replying/fixing issues.). On the 3D Printing Reddit it's recommended as a starter printer.
Nov 19, 2018 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: always wanted a 3d printer but couldn't justify paying for one when i don't have any specific use for it and will probably just use it to print random shit
Nov 19, 2018 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: quality of the printer or quality of the prints (x/y/z resolution? or quality otherwise?)
Nov 19, 2018 11:51 PM - Devin: Both, the latter being if you calibrate it properly.
Nov 19, 2018 11:53 PM - Devin: Like with every printer that price there are some issues. Like the airflow could be better. (One of my planned mods is to 3D print a better fan shroud.)
Nov 19, 2018 11:54 PM - Devin: The PCB on the back of the display is bare which I don't like. Gonna 3D print a back for it. The cables in the back could potentially get caught on each other. Gonna print a track for that.
Nov 19, 2018 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like doing arduino stuff and i'm sure i'd find the odd printer but like... i haven't yet needed one
Nov 19, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: and due to the prints always having an ugly textured finish they are more suited for parts for projects than anything else and i have no projects in the plans
Nov 19, 2018 11:55 PM - Devin: And my #1 future mod is to grab a cheap raspberry pi to throw Octopi on and control the prints wirelessly.
Nov 19, 2018 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: so... i think i'll hold off on a 3d printer for a while longer since it would just take up space
Nov 19, 2018 11:56 PM - Devin: And aim my webcam at the print bed so I can watch it while I'm away from my PC.
Nov 19, 2018 11:56 PM - Devin: Not printing properly? Use the web interface to stop the print and not waste filament. Bam.
Nov 19, 2018 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you do the pi thing just get a camera for the pi that uses the CSI slot, they dont cost a lot
Nov 19, 2018 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: you might want to get one of those machines that turn plastic into filament too
Nov 19, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you can recycle your prints
Nov 19, 2018 11:58 PM - Devin: I feel ya. I've been on the fence about getting one but now I have a bunch of projects in mind that justifies it for me.
Nov 19, 2018 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: or even just turn scrap plastic into filament if it's the right type of plastic
Nov 19, 2018 11:58 PM - Devin: And on the side I could always sell prints locally.
Nov 19, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: but anyway, the sale isn't that amazing
Nov 20, 2018 12:00 AM - Devin: 25% off isn't bad.
Nov 20, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: true, but it's not like a once in a decade type deal
Nov 20, 2018 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it was 50% off it would make it harder for me to hold off on it
Nov 20, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: but
Nov 20, 2018 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: if they were selling a $1500 3d printer for $500 that would be even harder to beat even though it costs more, it'd likely be far higher quality
Nov 20, 2018 12:03 AM - Devin: For $115 I'd buy two.
Nov 20, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like your thinking
Nov 20, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause 3d printing takes way too long
Nov 20, 2018 12:04 AM - Devin: Definitely. I'm not that invested in printing yet to splurge that much.
Nov 20, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: especially if you were doing something complex like printing every single plastic part for a robot
Nov 20, 2018 12:05 AM - Devin: With the mods and addons I have in mind I'll probably end up paying $240~ for everything.
Nov 20, 2018 12:06 AM - Devin: The bulk of which (Besides the printer.) would be going toward a BLTouch sensor. Since the Ender 3 doesn't do autoleveling.
Nov 20, 2018 12:06 AM - Devin: Which is a shame.
Nov 20, 2018 12:08 AM - Devin: The rest is going towards a glass plate for prints, motor dampners and a long ass USB cable.
Nov 20, 2018 12:09 AM - Devin: I'll worry about paint, printer, and sandpaper another time.
Nov 20, 2018 12:09 AM - Devin: primer*
Nov 20, 2018 1:45 AM - kenenthk: I pooped nice today
Nov 20, 2018 3:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B9mjoiC.mp4
Nov 20, 2018 3:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh yes, Larkin Love 
Nov 20, 2018 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tongue that'll make Gene Simmons' look like an ants
Nov 20, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwZL0r1hFSE
Nov 20, 2018 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho she could work the balls and the shaft at the same time!
Nov 20, 2018 3:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3irpG6R.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 21, 2018)

Nov 20, 2018 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rHBpzM6
Nov 20, 2018 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why is Tom talking about tongues? 
Nov 20, 2018 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this part of his clown character? 
Nov 20, 2018 5:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't need a long tongue, just be more psychotic like most clowns 
Nov 20, 2018 5:17 AM - Veho: Tom is speaking in tongues?
Nov 20, 2018 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 20, 2018 12:47 PM - DinohScene: Killer bees!
Nov 20, 2018 1:05 PM - Noctosphere: you mean
Nov 20, 2018 1:05 PM - Noctosphere: hulk hogan
Nov 20, 2018 1:05 PM - Noctosphere: or something like that
Nov 20, 2018 1:05 PM - Noctosphere: ^^
Nov 20, 2018 1:06 PM - Noctosphere: https://pics.me.me/why-hulk-hogan-wanna-be-killer-bee-so-bad-damn-13641920.png
Nov 20, 2018 1:12 PM - kenenthk: I just tried bud light orange
Nov 20, 2018 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck bees
Nov 20, 2018 2:19 PM - migles: jdbye, you are mad that you didnt get any As at school? ;O;
Nov 20, 2018 2:42 PM - kenenthk: https://picosong.com/wXUtK/ I heart adobe audition lol
Nov 20, 2018 2:42 PM - Giodude: Just wanted to get this on the front page. Could anyone seeing this take this quick survey? https://goo.gl/forms/tVmPWvhdO1yv61G63
Nov 20, 2018 2:43 PM - Giodude: i put it in my blog too, just need some data for a paper
Nov 20, 2018 3:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8YC7rIo.mp4
Nov 20, 2018 3:24 PM - kenenthk: 3 beers down more or go to work Tomorrow
Nov 20, 2018 3:25 PM - Veho: Both.
Nov 20, 2018 3:26 PM - Veho: There's nothing like going to work pissed and have it slowly turn into a hangover.
Nov 20, 2018 3:26 PM - kenenthk: I did a shifty job last night as it was
Nov 20, 2018 3:27 PM - kenenthk: This orange beer just taste like someone squirted orange zest into it
Nov 20, 2018 3:27 PM - kenenthk: I guess that was the point of orange beer
Nov 20, 2018 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Is telling your boss you drank too much last night a good idea he's an exalcholoic
Nov 20, 2018 3:31 PM - Veho: Orange beer?
Nov 20, 2018 3:31 PM - BORTZ: no
Nov 20, 2018 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Its citrus flavored bud light
Nov 20, 2018 3:32 PM - kenenthk: And taste like a fucking la croix
Nov 20, 2018 3:34 PM - Veho: Well yeah, it's a Bud Light.
Nov 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Veho: ;O;
Nov 20, 2018 3:35 PM - Veho: Making love in a canoe  ;O;
Nov 20, 2018 3:37 PM - kenenthk: It was $5 for a 12 pack and my life is just working in a retail store
Nov 20, 2018 3:57 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gE5826l
Nov 20, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: i believe amazon is empty
Nov 20, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: trying to find a 2.5 inch 1tb hdd for my ps3
Nov 20, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: only shows crap weird brand disks
Nov 20, 2018 4:07 PM - kenenthk: Did you try typing in eclosure?
Nov 20, 2018 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Enclosure
Nov 20, 2018 4:10 PM - migles: in enclosure?
Nov 20, 2018 9:47 PM - migles: kya dark lineage, the game i keep losing the save or system i play due to circunstances
Nov 20, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: can't count the times i restarted this game and i never played half of it
Nov 20, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: either i lost my memory cards when iwas a kid
Nov 20, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: or the ps2 died
Nov 20, 2018 9:48 PM - migles: or the ps3 died
Nov 20, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: and now, got my ps3 repaired again, i bought the game because i love this game
Nov 20, 2018 9:50 PM - migles: its a title that deserves my money, the disc looks really cools, the label is a coin from the game lol
Nov 20, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: and have to restart again if i want to use because dumb me was playing in the NTSC release and i got the pal game
Nov 20, 2018 9:51 PM - migles: i will try to convert the save lol
Nov 20, 2018 9:54 PM - migles: i spent the day organizing my saves
Nov 20, 2018 9:55 PM - migles: i have backups and duplicates of game saves, have too much crap
Nov 20, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: and i was sure i had a kya dark lineage save in my ps2 memory card that i still own, and apparently nope
Nov 20, 2018 9:56 PM - migles: weird because i burned like 5 copies of that game for my ps2 back in the day
Nov 20, 2018 11:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kszI7lS
Nov 21, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Nov 21, 2018 12:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/sRsLh4n
Nov 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the cats face "Mistakes may have been made!!!"
Nov 21, 2018 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 21, 2018 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b6uBK32
Nov 21, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s8YKBMB
Nov 21, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1P6hRMt
Nov 21, 2018 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 21, 2018 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz was here and all he wrote was "no"
Nov 21, 2018 1:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UJC4xjK
Nov 21, 2018 1:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho do you have that imgur site open all the time? 
Nov 21, 2018 1:33 AM - Veho: Yes.
Nov 21, 2018 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No wonder you keep putting links here 
Nov 21, 2018 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Technically your username is a link so there's always links in here
Nov 21, 2018 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that one "I must go my people need meeee!!!!"
Nov 21, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7c0xWjB
Nov 21, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9G1odFh Cat.exe has encountered an error
Nov 21, 2018 2:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is always here, wonder why he retired from being a staff in the first place?
Nov 21, 2018 2:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: To dump Imgur links in this chat box? 
Nov 21, 2018 2:57 AM - Veho: I don't have time to sift through the garbage I'm supposed to be moderating and I don't feel like arguing with every single whiny little asshole whole pointless blather I deleted.
Nov 21, 2018 2:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's okay, you argue with Psi and that's enough. 
Nov 21, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree Veho life is too short not to enjoy it 
Nov 21, 2018 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stay here with me and together we can rule the memeverse!
Nov 21, 2018 3:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should worry about your own life 
Nov 21, 2018 3:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Before someone elses
Nov 21, 2018 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic at work I have to be a robotic soldier as an armed guard.... here is my refuge for my inner child 
Nov 21, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also buy me this phone!!! lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Real-IP68-DOOGEE-S60-Wireless-Charge-5580mAh-12V2A-Quick-Charge-5-2-FHD-Helio-P25-Octa/32843875744.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.19.24653781nPMg62&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10890_10547_319_10546_10548_317_5733915_5730312_10545_10696_10924_5734215_453_10084_454_10083_5733715_10618_10920_5729215_10921_10922_
Nov 21, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably going to order it on Friday
Nov 21, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to imagine a rugged phone that is water resistant, fire resistant and yet has all those features... for that price lol
Nov 21, 2018 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the youtube reviews only complaints seem to be the sound is not as great as it should be (rugged probably makes speakers not sound awesome) camera is not as good as a 1,000 dollar iPhones... lol and the battery does not last "multi day use" lol
Nov 21, 2018 3:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone find t-hug 
Nov 21, 2018 3:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoCVSR1KvzY
Nov 21, 2018 3:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He needs to see that.
Nov 21, 2018 3:16 AM - Devin: Where are you that you need to find a fire resistant phone?
Nov 21, 2018 3:16 AM - Devin: Beside California.
Nov 21, 2018 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do armed security a rugged phone might come in handy one day
Nov 21, 2018 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/amd-threadripper-1950x-deal,38097.html damn good prices
Nov 21, 2018 3:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dBCLpkq.mp4


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 22, 2018)

Nov 21, 2018 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Can aquaman drowned himself in seamen
Nov 21, 2018 1:12 PM - VinsCool: I don't wanna know.
Nov 21, 2018 1:40 PM - cearp: oh boy i just stumbled upon gaming supplments... lol
Nov 21, 2018 1:40 PM - cearp: https://timehealth.co.uk/product/pro-gamer-one-specialist-gaming-supplement-2/
Nov 21, 2018 1:43 PM - cearp: "Designed specifically for gamers, streamers and you tubers." lol
Nov 21, 2018 1:44 PM - T-hug: wow wtf
Nov 21, 2018 1:45 PM - cearp: I mean, it's not a scam, I have heard good things about that website, honestly. they sell stuff on amazon and have good reviews.  I just think it's funny that now there is a 'gaming supplment' market
Nov 21, 2018 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: staring at monitors and TVs is bad for your eyes might have extra vitamins for your eyes?
Nov 21, 2018 2:05 PM - cearp: eh that would be a good idea  it has stuff to help you be alert and stuff for good brain health
Nov 21, 2018 2:17 PM - BORTZ: psi is that phone actually a good phone?
Nov 21, 2018 2:17 PM - BORTZ: it looks cool but but
Nov 21, 2018 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Everything psis ordered from China in the past was pretty legit
Nov 21, 2018 2:23 PM - Localhorst86: looks really uncomfortable.
Nov 21, 2018 2:24 PM - Localhorst86: but it's a ruggedized (sp?) phone
Nov 21, 2018 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Otter box makes pretty rugged phones
Nov 21, 2018 2:34 PM - BORTZ: it looks dope
Nov 21, 2018 3:05 PM - Arras: that phone looks like a tank
Nov 21, 2018 3:08 PM - Arras: 260$ for those specs sounds very cheap, though could get memed on by import tax
Nov 21, 2018 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are no import taxes for personal imports under $2500 in the US
Nov 21, 2018 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Hate how my mail arrives in the afternoon when everyone else gets theirs in the morning
Nov 21, 2018 3:33 PM - Cubuss: Ola senorita
Nov 21, 2018 3:33 PM - Cubuss: Comes staz
Nov 21, 2018 3:33 PM - Cubuss: me gusta el burrito
Nov 21, 2018 3:36 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/auv7bXGSi34
Nov 21, 2018 3:45 PM - Arras: Didn't know that about the US
Nov 21, 2018 3:46 PM - Arras: here you can get import taxed for anything over 22 euro I think
Nov 21, 2018 3:46 PM - Arras: with shipping cost included
Nov 21, 2018 3:46 PM - Arras: and it's like 50% or something stupid
Nov 21, 2018 3:46 PM - BORTZ: yeah america is the land of freedom
Nov 21, 2018 3:46 PM - Flame: america?
Nov 21, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: i thought scotland was?
Nov 21, 2018 3:47 PM - Flame: FREEEEEEEEEEEEDOOOOM!
Nov 21, 2018 3:49 PM - Flame: we can take they lives. but we will never take they freedom!
Nov 21, 2018 3:51 PM - Localhorst86: define "import tax"
Nov 21, 2018 3:52 PM - Localhorst86: for Items above 26€ you have to pay your local VAT
Nov 21, 2018 3:53 PM - Localhorst86: customs fees depending on the item, but never below a goods value of 250€, i think
Nov 21, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: IIRC starting at 250 you get even more fees
Nov 21, 2018 4:28 PM - migles: but at 22 euro you start paying some fees, including the vat
Nov 21, 2018 4:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_xOof25cxI
Nov 21, 2018 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Someone should make a phone case that let's you have a pocket on it for ear buds
Nov 21, 2018 8:04 PM - xxNathanxx: good to know being bombarded with taxes upon taxes upon taxes when importing anything above 22 euro is not exclusive to my country
Nov 21, 2018 8:05 PM - xxNathanxx: I wouldn't even *really* mind paying tax twice if they didn't first add the shipping costs and then the customs fee (which is TWENTY EURO) before then calculating the additional tax on top of that
Nov 21, 2018 8:06 PM - xxNathanxx: I had to pay 30 euro tax for 10 euro worth of postcards with 13 euro shipping once
Nov 21, 2018 8:06 PM - xxNathanxx: never again
Nov 21, 2018 8:07 PM - xxNathanxx: and that was back when the customs fee was a mere fifteen euro before they decided they wanted even more money from people trying to buy products that are not available on their home continent
Nov 21, 2018 8:09 PM - xxNathanxx: btw
Nov 21, 2018 8:09 PM - xxNathanxx: raulpica new avgn
Nov 21, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: good episode
Nov 21, 2018 8:44 PM - xxNathanxx: I agree
Nov 21, 2018 9:15 PM - shaunj66: Yeah it was great
Nov 21, 2018 9:15 PM - shaunj66: Felt like a classic avgn
Nov 21, 2018 10:01 PM - kikongokiller: How long has this thingy been here for
Nov 21, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: It's brand new.
Nov 21, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: Never seen it before.
Nov 21, 2018 10:26 PM - Flame: what is this thing....
Nov 21, 2018 10:27 PM - Flame: veho did you create this
Nov 21, 2018 10:41 PM - Veho: Yes, as an imgur link depository.
Nov 21, 2018 10:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7AAvSDu.jpg
Nov 21, 2018 11:54 PM - Megadriver94: I also know that AVGN got a new episode. Now if only he'd do an entire episode on the 3DO
Nov 22, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/hp-ex-900-ssd-deal,38114.html
Nov 22, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $63 for a somewhat fastish PCIe NVMe
Nov 22, 2018 12:32 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/09qYLBy
Nov 22, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 22, 2018 12:36 AM - Joe88: you can get it for even cheaper if you use the ebay app promo https://slickdeals.net/f/12304351-ebay-app-coupon-additional-savings-sitewide-15-off-100-max-discount
Nov 22, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's what the link I posted about said
Nov 22, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ended up ordering it. Not a Samsung Evo, but shit for $0.13 per GB who cares?
Nov 22, 2018 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still faster than my 7ish year old SATA SSD lol
Nov 22, 2018 12:40 AM - Joe88: toms hardware doesnt even load anymore, the whole site is being ad blocked now
Nov 22, 2018 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty much my Black Friday shopping done lol
Nov 22, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless I can get an Xboner or a PSVR kit for $100, anyways lol
Nov 22, 2018 12:43 AM - Joe88: Was looking for a switch pro controller but no one has it one sale, they pretty just have a $299 switch mk8 bundle and thats it
Nov 22, 2018 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a Switch Pro controller. Doesn't ever get used lol
Nov 22, 2018 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it's been used more on PC by my fiancee than on my Switch
Nov 22, 2018 2:53 AM - Veho: heY LOOk aT ME i Have a swiTCH ANd a FIAnce
Nov 22, 2018 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, I could have a Windows Phone and a Wife ;O;
Nov 22, 2018 2:55 AM - Devin: Or a Windows Phone that is your wife.
Nov 22, 2018 2:55 AM - Devin: Cortana's a sexy piece of code.
Nov 22, 2018 3:03 AM - DinohScene: try an xbone and a boyfriend
Nov 22, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows Fleshlight hmmm
Nov 22, 2018 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh would like a Windows Back  Messager lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 23, 2018)

Nov 22, 2018 5:10 AM - Veho: Messenger/massager combo.
Nov 22, 2018 5:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mlcXAkk.jpg
Nov 22, 2018 9:30 AM - Arecaidian Fox: Windows Holes®
Nov 22, 2018 10:22 AM - migles: do they even make new windows phones?
Nov 22, 2018 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, only nokia was making them, and m$ sold nokia
Nov 22, 2018 11:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i guess at the moment not
Nov 22, 2018 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: not a single OEM wants anything to do with windows mobile
Nov 22, 2018 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: they will have to start manufacturing Surface Phones if they want to keep it alive
Nov 22, 2018 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: didn't know HP made SSDs
Nov 22, 2018 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Shipping: Does not ship to Norway 
Nov 22, 2018 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: by the time it gets through a mail forwarding service and has import tax added onto it it's no longer worth it
Nov 22, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: price ends up around $106
Nov 22, 2018 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: intel 545S 512gb is only a little more here, and a 970 evo is only a little more than that
Nov 22, 2018 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit, nes classic is on sale for dirt cheap
Nov 22, 2018 11:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: snes classic is also on sale... tempting...
Nov 22, 2018 11:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: but nah it lacks a lot of games i like
Nov 22, 2018 12:26 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 22, 2018 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: you
Nov 22, 2018 12:51 PM - kenenthk: uremum
Nov 22, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: The evil Tediz now have possession of three towers.
Nov 22, 2018 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Ijust went to place my order for the ps4 slim and everyone's out of stock already
Nov 22, 2018 5:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TURKEY DAY 
Nov 22, 2018 5:39 PM - DinohScene: bring me a slice
Nov 22, 2018 5:39 PM - DinohScene: post it
Nov 22, 2018 5:40 PM - DinohScene: soak it in alkihole first!
Nov 22, 2018 6:54 PM - DinohScene: Don't even think about it boyfriend
Nov 22, 2018 6:55 PM - AtsuNii: What, saying that I'm Craterface and that I'm here to confiscate your alkihole?
Nov 22, 2018 6:56 PM - DinohScene: better boyfriends then you have tried
Nov 22, 2018 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/outcast-second-contact < Free gaem
Nov 22, 2018 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I vaguely remember the OG game from like 2000 or so, was pretty good from what I recall
Nov 22, 2018 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never knew they remade it, might give it a look myself
Nov 22, 2018 7:26 PM - Depravo: Oh clonks! It's not on Steam.
Nov 22, 2018 7:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone see the parade float? 
Nov 22, 2018 8:06 PM - Depravo: How did they make it float?
Nov 22, 2018 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm balloons?
Nov 22, 2018 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They have Balloons shaped like various characters float by inflating them and using string so they won't float away
Nov 22, 2018 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They had Goku from dragonball z and Pokemon too 
Nov 22, 2018 8:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PImgUrV.jpg
Nov 22, 2018 9:08 PM - T-hug: pika pika BANG
Nov 22, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: dude i got home
Nov 22, 2018 10:30 PM - migles: bought 20 micro sd cards
Nov 22, 2018 10:41 PM - Veho: How large?
Nov 22, 2018 10:43 PM - migles: different sizes
Nov 22, 2018 10:44 PM - T-hug: 400gb?
Nov 22, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: i lied lol
Nov 22, 2018 10:44 PM - T-hug: 80bux at best atm for a 400 for switch
Nov 22, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: i bought 5 of them
Nov 22, 2018 10:44 PM - T-hug: best buy
Nov 22, 2018 10:44 PM - migles: 1x128 GB 2x32GB and 2x64 GB
Nov 22, 2018 10:45 PM - migles: one of the 64GB ones will be for my n3dsxl its more than enough for a console that its dusted in the corner
Nov 22, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: both the 64GB and the 32GB got the same price for GB
Nov 22, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: 20 cents peer GB
Nov 22, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: plus, i can really use spare 32GB ones
Nov 22, 2018 10:46 PM - migles: the 128GB will be for my raspberry pi
Nov 22, 2018 10:47 PM - migles: 26€ for the 128 GB one
Nov 22, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: sadly the stores dont have 256 GB ones..
Nov 22, 2018 10:48 PM - migles: could had used a bigger sd card
Nov 22, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: the price includes a bullshit piracy fee
Nov 22, 2018 10:49 PM - migles: didnt realized that until today, apparently we pay a fee in every storage device purchased to "rights of the legal copies"
Nov 22, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: ups i mistranslated
Nov 22, 2018 10:50 PM - migles: "rights of the private\personal copy"
Nov 22, 2018 10:51 PM - migles: well guess now i dont feel bad anymore for using them for my torrent seedbox
Nov 22, 2018 10:51 PM - DinohScene: migs!
Nov 22, 2018 10:51 PM - DinohScene: me friend!
Nov 22, 2018 10:51 PM - DinohScene: lend me one of those 400 GB SD cards : D
Nov 22, 2018 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: 256 isnt worth it tbh 200 is way cheaper
Nov 22, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: sadly didnt get any dinoh, stores here dont have anything bigger than 128 GB
Nov 22, 2018 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles, source for that fee?
Nov 22, 2018 10:52 PM - DinohScene: :c
Nov 22, 2018 10:52 PM - migles: but 128 GB for 26 bucks it is a nice deal i believe
Nov 22, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: sadly americans get the ultra pro model for just 20 USD https://gbatemp.net/threads/us-sandisk-micro-sd-cards-400gb-79-99-256gb-39-99-200gb-29-99-at-amazon-and-best-buy.524073/
Nov 22, 2018 10:53 PM - migles: but shit the UHS 3 models are going for 39
Nov 22, 2018 10:54 PM - migles: dinoh i seen 5TB seagate external drives for 119
Nov 22, 2018 10:56 PM - DinohScene: 4TB disks go for 100 quid ish
Nov 22, 2018 10:56 PM - DinohScene: that's not to bad
Nov 22, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: yeah
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: including the "law of personal copy" bullshit fee 
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - DinohScene: but that would come in at 840 quid if I want to gut them and fill me server : D
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: send me the money, i will get thoose drives for ya <3
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: kidding
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - AtsuNii: Yeah we got those aswell but that is mostly aimed towards games and movies instead of hard drives
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - DinohScene: if I had 840 quid to spare
Nov 22, 2018 10:57 PM - DinohScene: I likely would
Nov 22, 2018 10:58 PM - DinohScene: but I would need 7 of them
Nov 22, 2018 10:58 PM - DinohScene: getting 7 internal ones might be easier : D
Nov 22, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: i spent 100 bucks today, i shouldn't had spent them :c
Nov 22, 2018 10:58 PM - migles: but fuck, if i didnt i would keep complaining and regreting that i should had get the cards, they are really usefull for my flashcarts and stuff
Nov 22, 2018 10:59 PM - DinohScene: price of flashchips has really gone down
Nov 22, 2018 10:59 PM - DinohScene: I need a 128 GB for me Vita
Nov 22, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: yeah i am kinda scared that they  will even go lower next year and i basically wasted money ;O;
Nov 22, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: 128 GB but in M2 format, right? or sd card?
Nov 22, 2018 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Normal micro SD for the Vita
Nov 22, 2018 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With an SD2Vita card
Nov 22, 2018 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a 500GB NVMe for $65 yesterday ;O;
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: fuck you :c
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: it still confuses me, do you americans count prices with taxes and shit, or not?
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, it's not a nice Samsung or anything
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: prices here always have the VAT
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - migles: i noticed most american prices usually dont include the vat and shit
Nov 22, 2018 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Taxes vary by state, so it depends
Nov 22, 2018 11:04 PM - DinohScene: what tommy said yeh
Nov 22, 2018 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's never shown in the normal price for most states though. I think one or two states don't have sales tax and they show the whole price
Nov 22, 2018 11:05 PM - migles: but when you said you got the drive for 65 bucks, you include the vat in that price?
Nov 22, 2018 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but that also varies by state depending on the online shop and local tax laws. I don't think I paid any sales tax on the SSD
Nov 22, 2018 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd check, but I'm lazy lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:06 PM - migles: not that it makes much a difference, 65 bucks for a 500GB ssd and specially a pciE one is great
Nov 22, 2018 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, super decent price. Originally I was looking at getting a 256gb Samsung Pro, would've paid like $80 for it
Nov 22, 2018 11:07 PM - migles: omg fucking shit, this memory card is slow as fuck https://imgur.com/BomtOcD
Nov 22, 2018 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I saw an ad for an HP one and said fuck it and got that
Nov 22, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: kill me, 2 hours to fill this card
Nov 22, 2018 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://m.ebay.com/itm/HP-EX900-M-2-500GB-PCIe-3-0-x4-NVMe-3D-TLC-NAND-Internal-Solid-State-Drive-SSD/292510736330?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5575008608%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5337583966%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FHP-EX900-M-2-500GB-PCIe-3-0-x4-NVMe-3D-TLC-NAND-Internal-Solid-State-Drive-SSD
Nov 22, 2018 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol slow MSD lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: 75 bucks =
Nov 22, 2018 11:09 PM - migles: ?
Nov 22, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: you selling it?
Nov 22, 2018 11:10 PM - migles: ;O;
Nov 22, 2018 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eBay had a coupon for 15% off when I bought it
Nov 22, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: it wouldn't make a difference getting a good sd card reader, or a usb 3 usb card reader right?
Nov 22, 2018 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on how shit your current one is
Nov 22, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: it says in the package speeds up to 100MB
Nov 22, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: i am filling the card at 16.7 MB as shown in the picture
Nov 22, 2018 11:12 PM - DinohScene: I should get a bigger SSD but cba to reinstall me server's OS
Nov 22, 2018 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What card is it?
Nov 22, 2018 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not even gonna bother reinstalling windows when I swap my SSDs lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: sandisk ultra 128GB
Nov 22, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: UHS 1
Nov 22, 2018 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gonna clone my old SSD to the new one lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:13 PM - migles: it has the A1 mark, if that matters lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:13 PM - migles: the shitheads dont even say the write speed in the box
Nov 22, 2018 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably 100mb/s read speeds ;O;
Nov 22, 2018 11:14 PM - migles: tom i think it will be faster if you send me the fancy usb 3 reader you got
Nov 22, 2018 11:14 PM - migles: than wait to write in this card
Nov 22, 2018 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:15 PM - migles: its funny, its like they make in purpose so i can't fully test to card to make sure all the storage is working correctly ;O;
Nov 22, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: i stole a bunch of screen wipes from a store lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: they whre giving them for free, i grabbed a bunch of them
Nov 22, 2018 11:23 PM - migles: i never had my computer screen so clean :C
Nov 22, 2018 11:24 PM - migles: i usually clean using alcohol but it leaves stains and doesnt clean this well
Nov 22, 2018 11:25 PM - migles: and ya know it's known that alcohol isn't good for screens
Nov 22, 2018 11:25 PM - migles: but well i need an excuse to get a new screen
Nov 22, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: Ho in the store they still have some kingston micro sd cards from old stock lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: that included the usb card reader
Nov 22, 2018 11:29 PM - migles: i regret not getting it, a good card reader is about 10 bucks, that micro sd was i believe 16 or 32 GB dont remember, but it was 8 bucks
Nov 22, 2018 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's good, I get home from Thanksgiving shit to find my gaming desktop crashed and wasn't reading from my old SSD
Nov 22, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought it was the SSD itself, which would've sucked, but it turned out to be I think the SATA port on the motherboard
Nov 22, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe the cable lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SSD is all good, thankfully.
Nov 22, 2018 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's got 5 years worth of power on hours, so that's nice
Nov 22, 2018 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now the SSD is plugged into the top external SATA port I have lol
Nov 22, 2018 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess works, will make it easier to swap to the new one when that gets here Wednesday
Nov 22, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: how do sata ports in a motherboard gets busted?
Nov 22, 2018 11:46 PM - migles: i never understood that..
Nov 22, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: i mean, of course you can phisically bust it, if you plug and unplug or make the cable making pressure due to "cable management"
Nov 22, 2018 11:47 PM - migles: but if you never move it or do shit, how can it break?
Nov 22, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: i have now so many sd cards i made a spreadsheet on them
Nov 22, 2018 11:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iMrSuPp
Nov 22, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: wow
Nov 22, 2018 11:55 PM - migles: veho more info?
Nov 23, 2018 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles, sata ports are flimsy apparently
Nov 23, 2018 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles, source for that piracy fee?
Nov 23, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: its my country thing jdbye
Nov 23, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: it has a note stating that in the shops in my country
Nov 23, 2018 12:34 AM - migles: in the storage mediums descriptions
Nov 23, 2018 12:39 AM - migles: funny the wikipage is not updated about that https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_copying_levy
Nov 23, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: apparently i tought we where the only ones doing this shit lol, but damn, finland is a mess
Nov 23, 2018 12:46 AM - migles: ho noes
Nov 23, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: one of the micro sd cards seems dead :C
Nov 23, 2018 1:22 AM - Coto: hm.
Nov 23, 2018 1:41 AM - DinohScene: yo Coto!
Nov 23, 2018 1:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: TURKEY TIME 
Nov 23, 2018 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made 28 dollars an hour today for 14 hours  lol
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 AM - nachuz: Colors weave into a spire of flame, Gbatemp have a chat?
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 AM - nachuz: I didn't knew
Nov 23, 2018 2:56 AM - Devin: Surprised that no one has made a thread about Smash Bros being sold early in Mexico.
Nov 23, 2018 3:04 AM - Ericthegreat: so it should be out soon?
Nov 23, 2018 3:10 AM - Devin: Probably. Just depends on how many people managed to get ahold of a copy.
Nov 23, 2018 3:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, stop talking about money and eat turkey 
Nov 23, 2018 3:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tomorrow is money time to spend on black friday


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 24, 2018)

Nov 23, 2018 6:30 AM - Captain_N: if someone dumps that mexican smash bros then we can play it eairly, while mexico pays for it
Nov 23, 2018 6:52 AM - Chary: bLAcK fRIdaY HYpe
Nov 23, 2018 8:37 AM - T-hug: yellow and pink friday for me
Nov 23, 2018 8:37 AM - T-hug: always start them with bacon and egg toastie xd
Nov 23, 2018 8:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: When is red friday 
Nov 23, 2018 9:11 AM - Localhorst86: is that a euphemism for having your period?
Nov 23, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: so
Nov 23, 2018 10:25 AM - migles: i need some help in a decision i have no idea what to do
Nov 23, 2018 10:27 AM - migles: so i got 2x64GB sd cards for 13 bucks each in a reatail store
Nov 23, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: 26 bucks for uhs1 cards
Nov 23, 2018 10:28 AM - migles: amazon selling thoose uhs3 cards for 16 bucks each
Nov 23, 2018 10:29 AM - migles: +shipping and shit, amazon total for the 2x64gb uhs3 cards 32.32
Nov 23, 2018 10:30 AM - migles: not really sure if i keep the ones i bought in retail or try to return and get the amazon uhs3 cards...
Nov 23, 2018 11:01 AM - Localhorst86: do you need uhs3 cards?
Nov 23, 2018 11:01 AM - Localhorst86: it really just depends on what you need them for.
Nov 23, 2018 11:08 AM - migles: using them in my pi
Nov 23, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: so probably will take advantage of the extra speeds
Nov 23, 2018 11:09 AM - migles: but not that it makes a game changer i believe
Nov 23, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: one of them 64GB is for the 3ds, which i am not sure if even matters
Nov 23, 2018 11:11 AM - migles: i was in need of 32GB ones, but i forgot what i wanted them for lol
Nov 23, 2018 11:11 AM - migles: but will probably use 1 or 2 of theese sd cards to install another os for the pi, like retropi
Nov 23, 2018 11:37 AM - Localhorst86: isn't the pi's SD slot connected via the USB2 bus?
Nov 23, 2018 11:38 AM - Localhorst86: my guess is there wouldn't be any noticable difference between UHS1 and 3 in a pi
Nov 23, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: but doesnt uhs have faster random writes and reads?
Nov 23, 2018 11:41 AM - migles: its rated A2
Nov 23, 2018 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: UHS does not specify that
Nov 23, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's why the A1/A2 ratings were created
Nov 23, 2018 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: and yes A2 will be a benefit for the pi
Nov 23, 2018 11:42 AM - migles: there is that "i" and "ii" rating, i know that the second one has extra pins which barely no reader has them lol
Nov 23, 2018 11:42 AM - migles: is that called uhs as well?
Nov 23, 2018 11:43 AM - migles: ho wait, the "3" rating, is called "U3"
Nov 23, 2018 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, its a bit confusing
Nov 23, 2018 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: but basically nothing can take advantage of UHS-II
Nov 23, 2018 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe some fancy video cameras can
Nov 23, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: yeah
Nov 23, 2018 11:48 AM - migles: so, extra 8 euro bucks and the hassle to return the cards to the store
Nov 23, 2018 11:49 AM - migles: worth the upgrade to U3 A2 sandisk cards?
Nov 23, 2018 11:50 AM - migles: not to mention the 10 bucks gas i spent to go to the store lol
Nov 23, 2018 11:51 AM - migles: ho well, i think i am gonna stay with the cards and next year i upgrade
Nov 23, 2018 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk what are you using the pi for?
Nov 23, 2018 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: my pi2 only took like 20 something seconds to boot into osmc kodi
Nov 23, 2018 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: iirc
Nov 23, 2018 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it wasnt even an A1 card
Nov 23, 2018 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably wont notice a huge difference with A2 cause linux doesnt run as much stuff in the background as android does
Nov 23, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: using it now as a torrent box, but i would like to try other stuff like retropie
Nov 23, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: kali as well
Nov 23, 2018 12:00 PM - migles: but for the torrent box i use the 128GB card that i also got, gona use it as the main pi sd card
Nov 23, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: but i would like to try with other stuff like kodi, retropie and whatnot, i got the sd cards for that as well, to try stuff around
Nov 23, 2018 12:01 PM - migles: maybe one day i get a second pi
Nov 23, 2018 12:02 PM - migles: lol funny, one of my shitty sd card readers don't support SDXC cards
Nov 23, 2018 12:03 PM - migles: the sd card reader included in the r4i does support everything and is even faster than my multi card reader
Nov 23, 2018 12:03 PM - migles: but this shitty china reader i got from my gamecube media launcher thing, is the only i seen that doesn't read SDXC
Nov 23, 2018 12:05 PM - migles: later i will get a propper usb 3 card reader, my bank account balance this month is getting lower than the income
Nov 23, 2018 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: for torrenting you will definitely benefit from A2
Nov 23, 2018 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: all my readers read SDHC and probably SDXC but they are slow
Nov 23, 2018 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only decent reader i have that i can actually get 80MB/s read with and whatever write apart from my laptop integrated one is a chinese usb3 one i bought last year
Nov 23, 2018 12:20 PM - kenenthk: Black Friday is already disappointing this year
Nov 23, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: it was disappointing for the last years lol
Nov 23, 2018 12:22 PM - migles: the only thing i purchased last year was the everdrive lol, cuz the 20%
Nov 23, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: and because i was already going to buy that everdrive gbc
Nov 23, 2018 12:23 PM - kenenthk: I wanted the ps4 spiderman bundle for 200 but it's already out of stock everywhere
Nov 23, 2018 12:23 PM - migles: i remember seing the amazon deals and it was just shit that no one wanted
Nov 23, 2018 12:24 PM - migles: that bundle is going for 250 here lol
Nov 23, 2018 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Where do you live
Nov 23, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: i rather not say lol
Nov 23, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: but its going for 250 EURO bucks
Nov 23, 2018 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Why country prices obviously are different
Nov 23, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: with taxes and shit
Nov 23, 2018 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: isnt 250 normal price
Nov 23, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: ho, probably 250 euro bucks is the regular price and kenenth found a deal for 200?
Nov 23, 2018 12:30 PM - kenenthk: It goes for 300 msrp... probably 350 euros
Nov 23, 2018 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Hmmm bioshock collection for 15
Nov 23, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: bioshock collection has always been for 15?
Nov 23, 2018 12:48 PM - migles: i mean in sales
Nov 23, 2018 1:01 PM - Localhorst86: I am waiting for a decent PS4 bundle for 199€
Nov 23, 2018 1:01 PM - Localhorst86: all current bundles have shit games, like FIFA or Spiderman
Nov 23, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: but peoeple seem to be enjoying spiderman?
Nov 23, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: is it a shitty game? tought it was very good, i didnt played it
Nov 23, 2018 1:18 PM - Devin: Bought it on release but didn't really care for it.
Nov 23, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: lel
Nov 23, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: i dont understand console makers sometimes
Nov 23, 2018 1:19 PM - Devin: Just went to go turn on my PS4 but remembered that I took the power cable to the other side of the room for some reason. Don't wanna play Spiderman that badly.
Nov 23, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: sony made a ps4, then the ps4 pro, then a ps4 slim, but no ps4 slim pro :c
Nov 23, 2018 1:21 PM - Devin: Back desk LEDs keep going out. RIP.
Nov 23, 2018 1:22 PM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/3tCTjvy.jpg
Nov 23, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: i remember when i could multitask in a 800x600 screen just fine :c
Nov 23, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: and nowadays we need one screen for a site
Nov 23, 2018 1:28 PM - migles: or a program
Nov 23, 2018 1:29 PM - Devin: Reading Discord text on right 1080p 60hz screen and playing games on 1440p 144hz left screen.
Nov 23, 2018 1:29 PM - Devin: I dislike windowed mode so it helps.
Nov 23, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: yeah i can't browse the internet without full screen nowadays lol
Nov 23, 2018 1:30 PM - Localhorst86: migles, people might enjoy the spiderman game
Nov 23, 2018 1:30 PM - migles: but i remember back in the day i could browse sites just fine in small windows
Nov 23, 2018 1:31 PM - migles: but trying to just use gbatemp in window mode is not doable anymore
Nov 23, 2018 1:31 PM - Localhorst86: but I never cared for the spiderman franchise and I have zero interest in playing this game or any other "movie franchise" game for that matter
Nov 23, 2018 1:31 PM - Devin: Just patientingly waiting for my 3D printer to arrive. Another 4 hours to go.
Nov 23, 2018 1:31 PM - Devin: Wow. Autocorrect messed that hardcore.
Nov 23, 2018 1:32 PM - Localhorst86: basically, to me the game has already lost with the "Spiderman" name
Nov 23, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: the first spiderman video game was veyr cool :c
Nov 23, 2018 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: same Local
Nov 23, 2018 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: movie tie in games arent my thing
Nov 23, 2018 1:32 PM - migles: yeah i know how do youfeel, but some movie based games are really cool
Nov 23, 2018 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: in general
Nov 23, 2018 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if they made an epic mmorpg based on avatar i would play it
Nov 23, 2018 1:33 PM - migles: there are very good video games that just borrow the theme from the movie
Nov 23, 2018 1:33 PM - Localhorst86: even though, historically, the spiderman games were never as horrible as other licensed games
Nov 23, 2018 1:38 PM - kenenthk: The game was better
Nov 23, 2018 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know some of them are good
Nov 23, 2018 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially some of the lotr based ones
Nov 23, 2018 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just can never get into them
Nov 23, 2018 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: lotro is probably the only movie based game i've played much of
Nov 23, 2018 1:45 PM - migles: i am still yet to play thoose shrek games :c
Nov 23, 2018 2:06 PM - kenenthk: I found one 
Nov 23, 2018 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: good, don't
Nov 23, 2018 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: go play urban yeti for gba instead
Nov 23, 2018 2:27 PM - migles: is that game good?
Nov 23, 2018 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is about as weird of a game as it sounds
Nov 23, 2018 2:29 PM - migles: answer and i will 
Nov 23, 2018 2:29 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_rxCD_bMhZA this looks awesome
Nov 23, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: huuu
Nov 23, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: so a raspberry pi compute model is just a board with the processor?
Nov 23, 2018 2:34 PM - migles: and very basic shit
Nov 23, 2018 2:37 PM - Noctosphere: thats what ive heard yea
Nov 23, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: i tought the compute things where addons for the pi lol
Nov 23, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: so its very cool, it's like a pentium 2 processor lol
Nov 23, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: that was slotted in the PCI
Nov 23, 2018 2:38 PM - Devin: Wat.
Nov 23, 2018 2:38 PM - kenenthk: But it's like $20
Nov 23, 2018 2:38 PM - migles: the system is cool but i would enjoy that they would use custom shells instead of canibalizer real gba ones.. the ports part seems really DIY
Nov 23, 2018 2:39 PM - migles: not to mention the extra buttons like the X Y and the back ones seem really an ammateur job
Nov 23, 2018 2:39 PM - Devin: Ah gotcha. The USB port seems pretty flush but everything else is a bit meh.
Nov 23, 2018 2:40 PM - migles: wish the metal jesus dude showed how the games look in the screen with the different aspect rations and shit
Nov 23, 2018 2:41 PM - migles: but i noticed this dude is just a biased sponsored reviewer
Nov 23, 2018 2:41 PM - Devin: Are Dingoos still a thing?
Nov 23, 2018 2:42 PM - Devin: Doesn't look like it from my Google search.
Nov 23, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: i dunno, i never cared about custom consoles :c
Nov 23, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: using a pi to make one, i find coul tought
Nov 23, 2018 2:42 PM - migles: *tough
Nov 23, 2018 2:43 PM - Devin: A few years back I really wanted a GCN portable.
Nov 23, 2018 2:44 PM - Devin: Thought it'd be awesome to be able to play GCN games on the go. Battery life would be terrible and forget about disc loading.
Nov 23, 2018 2:44 PM - migles: never seen one
Nov 23, 2018 2:44 PM - Devin: But an SD Media Launcher could sold the latter issue and uh. Battery life would be mehhh.
Nov 23, 2018 2:44 PM - Noctosphere: but what is pi actually? a cpu and a motherboard? a gpu included? what re the basic component of such thing?
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: a raspberry pi is a computer in a board
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: i have this one https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-b/
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 PM - Noctosphere: a complete computer? with ram adn all?
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 PM - Devin: Just a small computer. Has everything you need to run it except for an SD card and power.
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: its basically a barebones computer, usually runs a customized linux version
Nov 23, 2018 2:45 PM - migles: yes
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: it has ram, this model has 1GB, it has an arm processor
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: usb ports
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - migles: hdmi out
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - Noctosphere: and... what do you do with it? i mean, do you need to make a case yourself?
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - Noctosphere: the buttons and all
Nov 23, 2018 2:46 PM - Devin: Ah, I've got the OG one laying around somewhere.
Nov 23, 2018 2:47 PM - Devin: You could print one or just buy an already made case.
Nov 23, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: you can order a kit with the charger and a case, but i didnt cared about the case
Nov 23, 2018 2:47 PM - Devin: Doesn't need one but they're nice.
Nov 23, 2018 2:47 PM - migles: yeah if you care about the looks and protect it, you can even 3d print it
Nov 23, 2018 2:47 PM - Noctosphere: and what about buttons? do you need to solder anything&
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: it has usb ports, so you can plug a keyboard or a mouse and use it as a pc, it has ethernet, or wifi depending in the model
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Devin: Nope. Second it gets power it turns on.
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't need buttons
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - migles: you dont need to solder anything, unless you want to build and make your own thing
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Noctosphere: okok
Nov 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Devin: Alright, alright, alright.
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: you can solder buttons and lamps and shit, if you want to toy with it, use it as a controller to turn lamps or stuff on and off, you can use it as a controller for stuff, but that is up to you
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: but its basically a computer in a board
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - Noctosphere: well im still too unfamiliar with such thing to order one^^''
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: you can use it for internet and normal stuff
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - Devin: But yeah. Get a nice little enclosure, decent sized SD card and bluetooth peripherials. You'd be set.
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - Noctosphere: ok but the gpu must sucks, right?
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - Noctosphere: i mean, on such tiny thing
Nov 23, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: i have mine as a torrent seedbox and to share hdds in my ethernet network
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i mean, you're not gonna play AAA PC games on it, it has an ARM SoC
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: you can plug into a tv and install kodi and use it as a media center
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Devin: People use it for emulation but unless things have changed it barely ran PS1 titles.
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can emulate basically everything up to PSP
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Things have massively changed Devin lol
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - migles: yeah its not a x86 processor, its an arm like a phone, but you can emulate plenty of retro systems in it
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing can emulate Dreamcast games mostly ok now
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DS can be emulated and such
Nov 23, 2018 2:50 PM - Devin: Annnnnd yeah. I figured. I haven't used any others besides the OG one.
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - Devin: Impressive.
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - Noctosphere: an arm? can we run ds/3ds games? 
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: you can get an arcade cabinet, remove  the stuff and put a pi inside and use it  lel
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - Noctosphere: just kidding ofc
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: you know that arm are always custom build and modified
Nov 23, 2018 2:51 PM - migles: one thing that runs in one arm device, still need to be ported to be run in another arm device, its not universal :c
Nov 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Devin: Now if I could just fine mine. I want to throw Octoprint on it.
Nov 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Noctosphere: well, as i said, im still too unfamiliar with it to order one, but thanks for all the informations 
Nov 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Devin: find*
Nov 23, 2018 2:52 PM - Noctosphere: cya guys 
Nov 23, 2018 2:52 PM - migles: well, you can get one for what, 10 bucks? the latest and befiest model is 35-36
Nov 23, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: but if you dont have a project to use it for, well, there is no need to get one
Nov 23, 2018 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty Zero, Pi's, sure. But those are shitty ;O;
Nov 23, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: i wanted a torrent box, so i got the pi mostly for that
Nov 23, 2018 2:53 PM - Devin: Yeah, heard the Zero's CPU usage goes up a ton if you use anything network related on it.
Nov 23, 2018 2:53 PM - migles: the thing just boosts my ratio in private torrent trackers in the background, dont need to have my pc always on anymore
Nov 23, 2018 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It uses the same chipset as the OG Pi, so it's a bit ass
Nov 23, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: the most use people give to raspberry pis is emulation anyway
Nov 23, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: isn't there an upgraded zero model?
Nov 23, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but they released a model A+ recently
Nov 23, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Different things, the Zero is super tiny, the Model A+ is a bit bigger
Nov 23, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: ho yeah
Nov 23, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: but tom, there is also the compute models, but you have to make your own ports and shit
Nov 23, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: the pi zero w is the same shit chipset as as the zero right? but with the wifi
Nov 23, 2018 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, which uses the same chipset as the original Pi
Nov 23, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same potato single core SoC
Nov 23, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same 512mb of RAM and such
Nov 23, 2018 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just tinier
Nov 23, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: kinda wanted to get a display for the pi and a battery and use this shit to wps bruteforce wifis in the area
Nov 23, 2018 2:59 PM - kenenthk: https://imgflip.com/i/2n9rs7
Nov 23, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about making my own tablet like that
Nov 23, 2018 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would've been neato, but ultimately useless lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a Switch and SNES Classic, going to get a PS4 with Spiderman later on lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario Kart 8 is a download lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Nov 23, 2018 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought an NVMe SSD, and that's basically it for my Black Friday shopping lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also thinking about getting a Xbox 1X... lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Newegg has a 500GB one for like 99 bucks lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 23, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1TB for like 219 or something
Nov 23, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk 
Nov 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also one of the captains got fired yesterday probably end up being forced into his position lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:09 PM - kenenthk: I bought a ps4 slim for 200
Nov 23, 2018 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get all the responsibility and less hours for 1.25 more an hour lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah the spiderman one is a 1TB slim for like 199
Nov 23, 2018 3:10 PM - kenenthk: There was like only one walmart 10 minutes from me that had like 2 left
Nov 23, 2018 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Now the painfully process of file transferring begins
Nov 23, 2018 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Thank you stan lee for helping me save money rip
Nov 23, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My friend at the walmart near me, they sold out of the 40 inch 99 dollar TV's in 17 minutes lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Psi https://imgflip.com/i/2n9rs7
Nov 23, 2018 3:14 PM - migles: psio, daddy, get me something for black friday ? 
Nov 23, 2018 3:15 PM - migles: kinda wanted a snes classic :c
Nov 23, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: but then i look at my tv, see the ps3 and the wii, and remember that i have more than enough emulation boxes
Nov 23, 2018 3:16 PM - migles: that i dont even use
Nov 23, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: but thoose amazing snes controllers :C if they where usb it would be a "defenitly should purchase"
Nov 23, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it because my wife can use it... she can't do emulation lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to start it every time lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:17 PM - migles: she can't ? you can't setup a console for her to use as a emulator box?
Nov 23, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the classic she can just turn it on and play lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles no  she is completely technologically incompetent lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: will you mod the snes and add many more shit? or the console should be left at stock so she can play without bottering ya?
Nov 23, 2018 3:18 PM - kenenthk: Psi claims his wife is pretty useless as it is
Nov 23, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I probably will add like 10 games to it my wife would like lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably remove a couple games too
Nov 23, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: psio, retropi would probably work for your wife too
Nov 23, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: once set up its pratically plug and play
Nov 23, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: from what i tried...
Nov 23, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/dc5vrj6df3021.jpg
Nov 23, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: poor dog....
Nov 23, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was just under cooked Chinese  lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You forgot my sweet and sour sauce!"
Nov 23, 2018 3:38 PM - migles: dude...
Nov 23, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Real-IP68-DOOGEE-S60-Wireless-Charge-5580mAh-12V2A-Quick-Charge-5-2-FHD-Helio-P25-Octa/32843875744.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.78a34c4dP6BEJK Ordered this lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: no big antenna?
Nov 23, 2018 3:41 PM - migles: you failed me psio
Nov 23, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that is the other phone
Nov 23, 2018 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/IP68-IP69K-Walkie-talkie-DOOGEE-S80-Lite-Mobile-Phone-Wireless-Charge-NFC-10080mAh-12V2A-5-99/2528010_32931109133.html?gps-id=5857381&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=38f2968f-ac1e-4e3e-bf12-922ade987931&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6409854.26
Nov 23, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one migles lol
Nov 23, 2018 3:55 PM - Flame: psio is so rich now, doesnt know what to do with his money
Nov 23, 2018 3:56 PM - Flame: spend it on black midget amputee t****** instead
Nov 23, 2018 3:57 PM - migles: psio should give me a present :c
Nov 23, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: this is what happens when someone has too much money and is bored in life L:c
Nov 23, 2018 3:58 PM - migles: buys all kinds of china crap
Nov 23, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: he will give you a very big present..
Nov 23, 2018 3:58 PM - Flame: if you know what i mean 
Nov 23, 2018 3:59 PM - migles: flame was not you who had a very good sd card reader?
Nov 23, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: what?
Nov 23, 2018 4:00 PM - Flame: what the f you talking about?
Nov 23, 2018 4:00 PM - migles: ho, it was not you
Nov 23, 2018 4:01 PM - migles: dude i need a card reader, the ones i got suck, am trying to decide in which one to get
Nov 23, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh Nintendo's servers are hammered lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour to download Mario Kart 8
Nov 23, 2018 4:26 PM - migles: it suits you for not going phisicall copy
Nov 23, 2018 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, Nintendo's servers are just garbage
Nov 23, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should just hack it and pirate the games instead ;O;
Nov 23, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: can it still be hacked?
Nov 23, 2018 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I guess you would have the new revision that breaks the hack, so maybe not lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that was fixed?
Nov 23, 2018 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ahhh
Nov 23, 2018 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They can't fix the initial hardware revision
Nov 23, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's just for my grandson anyway so he will probably get 1-2 games more for it before he trashes it or it gets stolen so meh lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: tried to convince the wife that a PS4 was a better investment
Nov 23, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you could buy Skyrim for the 10th time and play it while you're taking a shit!
Nov 23, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol or dork souls 
Nov 23, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hate the shitty port
Nov 23, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is it bad?
Nov 23, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked at some games there and went meh... if it was for me literally would not buy a sitch
Nov 23, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't have like half of the features of the actual Remaster lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: even the PS4 only seems worth it with Spiderman for 200
Nov 23, 2018 4:35 PM - migles: you get doom as well
Nov 23, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They had to downplay everything cuz the Switch is a potato
Nov 23, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: what about doom in the switch? you buy the game phisically, it downloads the entire game to the sd card
Nov 23, 2018 4:37 PM - migles: is doom at least ok?
Nov 23, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, Doom looks like shit too
Nov 23, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You do have to download the multiplayer, though
Nov 23, 2018 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the singleplayer is on the cart IIRC
Nov 23, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite looking like shit I was impressed they got it running at all on the Switch though
Nov 23, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidias next thing for Shield TV 2 should be better maybe have some rtx magic
Nov 23, 2018 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that should be in the Switch 2
Nov 23, 2018 4:40 PM - migles: wasn't there was a youtube channel where they tweaked the games the most to run in shity pcs
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: and made some of recent games run in shit like directx7
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LGR did that with Doom 3 IIRC
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: i believe doom was one of the experiences
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: doom 3?
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQSIT18bOvg&t=1s
Nov 23, 2018 4:41 PM - migles: it was not modern games like tf2 or something?
Nov 23, 2018 4:42 PM - migles: no, it was not this tom, it was a guy who modded the games so heavy that it breaked them basically
Nov 23, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Doom 3 on my Shield TV it runs well
Nov 23, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I haven't seen any shit like that recently
Nov 23, 2018 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I don't watch shitty Youtube videos anyways ;O;
Nov 23, 2018 4:44 PM - migles: it was kinda cool
Nov 23, 2018 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know you can force most Source games to run with lower DirectX versions, but that's not really a new thing
Nov 23, 2018 4:47 PM - migles: i belive that was it tom, a guy who basically did that
Nov 23, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: but well i can't find it anymore, only find generic "make your game run faster in ya computer" bullshit videos
Nov 23, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: the guy was just experienced what he could do and made the game look like utter crap just for laughs
Nov 23, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: i think it was this guy lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gO1syOCT5o
Nov 23, 2018 5:30 PM - Flame: so psio has a switch too now..
Nov 23, 2018 5:31 PM - Flame: enjoy your portendo psio ;O;
Nov 23, 2018 5:33 PM - Flame: im enjoying playing Pokemon Gen 1 x Go
Nov 23, 2018 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh
Nov 23, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh it's not psi's switch
Nov 23, 2018 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad, i'd like to play some games with him
Nov 23, 2018 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame add me if you want, code is in my sig
Nov 23, 2018 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But do you have street fighter on the switch? 
Nov 23, 2018 8:58 PM - migles: back in my day people had real street fights :c
Nov 23, 2018 9:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They also had bar fights 
Nov 23, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: chary, fight me
Nov 23, 2018 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't have street fighter do you? 
Nov 23, 2018 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I doubt she does either.
Nov 23, 2018 10:04 PM - migles: streets of rage > street fight
Nov 23, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (not the same genre of games)
Nov 23, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: well i guess
Nov 23, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: wait street fighter isn't a beat 'em up?
Nov 23, 2018 10:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT STREET FIGHTER IS!? O_O
Nov 23, 2018 10:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Street fighter is a series of 1vs1 fighting games created by capcom that has lasted 30 years (last year was the 30 anniversary)
Nov 23, 2018 10:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Becoming a phenomenal success in arcades and home consoles, pioneer games of the genre today with competition like mortal kombat, killer instinct, and the SNK bunch of games like king of fighters.
Nov 23, 2018 10:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Think of it as maybe the father of 2D fighting games while virtual fighter is the father of 3D fighting games like tekken and dead or alive.
Nov 23, 2018 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Streets of rages is not the same game, it's a co-operative brawler where you mash a button to beat CPU enemies to progress until you beat every last one with your friend.
Nov 23, 2018 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not against each other like street fighter games
Nov 23, 2018 10:55 PM - migles: hey sonic was you which recomended me a gba game yesterday? or was it jdbye?
Nov 23, 2018 10:56 PM - migles: well i didn't heard about street fight in ages lol i forgot about it, when i was younger mortal combat was the shit
Nov 23, 2018 10:57 PM - migles: i know what street fighter is but i was unsure and forgot exactly what was it lol
Nov 23, 2018 10:59 PM - migles: someone recomended me a gba game yesterday
Nov 23, 2018 11:00 PM - migles: i forgot who, but it was in the shoutbox, that part is missing from the history <.<
Nov 23, 2018 11:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wasn't here yesterday
Nov 23, 2018 11:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was busy watching a parade, drinking egg nog and stuffing my face with turkey for dinner 
Nov 23, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hKplf8J
Nov 23, 2018 11:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, you have some weird dinner parties.
Nov 23, 2018 11:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now what are guest supposed to drink


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 25, 2018)

Nov 24, 2018 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvP_GsMgkAo
Nov 24, 2018 4:53 AM - kenenthk: About to go pick up my ps4 hopefully walmarts not dicks about it and say I cant pick it up this late
Nov 24, 2018 4:57 AM - Veho: You again with the Dilbert.
Nov 24, 2018 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho it's a great show 
Nov 24, 2018 5:11 AM - Veho: It is.
Nov 24, 2018 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sjUwT3N
Nov 24, 2018 5:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yMSHRon.mp4
Nov 24, 2018 5:23 AM - Veho: Your link is giving me zoinks, Psi.
Nov 24, 2018 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo:  sad t was boobs
Nov 24, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: There will be other boobs, Psi.
Nov 24, 2018 5:42 AM - Veho: Or even these same boobs, when someone reposts them.
Nov 24, 2018 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/mppV2gj
Nov 24, 2018 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 24, 2018 8:19 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/46522649_10156674183024519_48964190542495744_o.jpg?_nc_cat=107&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=7f6f44875280d91f8daf349cf8f106fa&oe=5C6A3DD3 made a ps4 pro
Nov 24, 2018 12:41 PM - Veho: Psi, I have never seen a source for that bit of movie trivia, I think it's made up.
Nov 24, 2018 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Veho
Nov 24, 2018 1:14 PM - Coto: best 2018 site : https://www.ascii-middle-finger.com/
Nov 24, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I am pretty sure it's wrong
Nov 24, 2018 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I remember reading that Tim was in the original draft of the script
Nov 24, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yyyayyy my phone has shipped so only like 2-20 weeks before I get it! lol
Nov 24, 2018 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually not gonna lie, I have gotten stuff from Aliexpress in like 3 days before so who knows.
Nov 24, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: 3 days before ordering? dude thats fast!!
Nov 24, 2018 2:54 PM - migles: so
Nov 24, 2018 2:55 PM - Flame: migles !
Nov 24, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: yesterday i tried sonic knuckles 3 in the retropie
Nov 24, 2018 2:55 PM - migles: and i now remember why i hate emulation in general lol
Nov 24, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: but !!!
Nov 24, 2018 2:56 PM - Flame: sony loves it !
Nov 24, 2018 2:56 PM - migles: music was wrong lol, it was in weird tones, and in one occasion or 2 it started to loop lol
Nov 24, 2018 2:57 PM - Flame: so techno music?
Nov 24, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: and the game had a weird behavior, collision was in a different weird way
Nov 24, 2018 2:57 PM - migles: tails ai was totally over the place, he is already all over the place with his butt in the original hardware but damn, that behavior was not normal
Nov 24, 2018 2:58 PM - migles: some collision glitches that are not normal in the original game as well
Nov 24, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: flame
Nov 24, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: i got a game that you must try
Nov 24, 2018 2:59 PM - migles: recomended by jdbye
Nov 24, 2018 3:00 PM - Flame: what?
Nov 24, 2018 3:00 PM - migles: urban yeti in the gba lol its a weird gta 1\2 but you are a yeti
Nov 24, 2018 3:02 PM - Flame: O__o da fuck...
Nov 24, 2018 3:03 PM - migles: lel i was like "yeah can't be more weird than the games i tried" but its damn weird
Nov 24, 2018 3:03 PM - Flame: looks bad............. ass
Nov 24, 2018 3:04 PM - migles: it starts with you as yeti need to find a female to mate
Nov 24, 2018 3:09 PM - Flame: FUCK YES!!!
Nov 24, 2018 3:09 PM - Flame: i just catched a charmander
Nov 24, 2018 3:09 PM - Flame: on pokemon lets go
Nov 24, 2018 3:12 PM - migles: pfff
Nov 24, 2018 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Spiderman is such a great game been playing it all night
Nov 24, 2018 6:25 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyT00Dffqcw
Nov 24, 2018 6:39 PM - migles: so my ps3 has a weird problem
Nov 24, 2018 6:40 PM - Flame: which is?
Nov 24, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: if i leave it off for a long time, doesnt matter in standby or no power at all
Nov 24, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: when i go to turn it on again, no  picture on the screen, the green light goes on, and then well, it seems it alternates blinking from green to yellow
Nov 24, 2018 6:40 PM - migles: or white, i am not sure
Nov 24, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: but no red
Nov 24, 2018 6:41 PM - T-hug: I'm watching Venom
Nov 24, 2018 6:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sound like T-hug is gonna be having some fun 
Nov 24, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: to make the ps3 work again i need to reset the video out options
Nov 24, 2018 6:44 PM - migles: by holding the button until it beeps
Nov 24, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: and use the rca cable to navigate the menu to turn the hdmi out again
Nov 24, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: not sure if its the hdmi cable, not sure if its the shity tv
Nov 24, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why are you giving instructions here? Who asked for it? 
Nov 24, 2018 6:45 PM - migles: i will try to reset the whole thing, might be the hdd.,.
Nov 24, 2018 6:46 PM - migles: time to backup the whole thing..
Nov 24, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: good thing i also have like a million hdmi cables around the house
Nov 24, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: will try that first
Nov 24, 2018 6:50 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTni-Vfrf9c
Nov 24, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: is that metal jesus dude?
Nov 24, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: so
Nov 24, 2018 6:54 PM - migles: walmart scammed the dude?
Nov 24, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: sold him the wrong pc?
Nov 24, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: seems more that they shipped the wrong build...
Nov 24, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: half the ram and the wrong gpu...
Nov 24, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: seems just a messed up\wrong order
Nov 24, 2018 6:57 PM - Joe88: thats the least of the problems with it
Nov 24, 2018 6:59 PM - migles: well, the problem i am having with the ps3 seems just the hdmi cable lol, probably the port in the tv is having bad contact
Nov 24, 2018 7:01 PM - migles: at least, changing the cable seems to work, need to wait until the console gets cold to try again
Nov 24, 2018 7:02 PM - migles: but yeah the video, up until the 5 minutes and aside from the obvious bad design, its clearly a messed\wrong order item
Nov 24, 2018 7:06 PM - migles: LOL they glued the usb 3 cable
Nov 24, 2018 7:07 PM - migles: yeah i mean.. it was helping the gpu to stay in place after all 
Nov 24, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: the mobo has ps2 ports XD
Nov 24, 2018 7:10 PM - migles: not thats bad. but i tought intel based mobos stopped having thoose long ago
Nov 24, 2018 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Most 2018 mobos dohave ps2 ports it's a good back up if you just have an old ass non USB keyboard and want to get into bios
Nov 24, 2018 7:24 PM - migles: weird, back when kaby lake was the latest thing i barely seen ps2 ports
Nov 24, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: yeah specially if they are interrupt ports
Nov 24, 2018 7:25 PM - Joe88: high end even today still have them but its usually a single one that can take kb/mouse
Nov 24, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: and not ps2 channelled trough the usb chipset
Nov 24, 2018 7:25 PM - Joe88: people are still using the model m to game on thats mainly the reason
Nov 24, 2018 7:29 PM - kenenthk: It can also be useful for compatability issues for first boot such as driver issues
Nov 24, 2018 7:35 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/XJP6gERPmMk
Nov 24, 2018 8:09 PM - kenenthk: Guess youtube app has this annoying new feature where it still scrolls up if your fingers still hold down on it
Nov 24, 2018 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 it would be a free PC for me, because I didn't get what I ordered I would get a refund from either Walmart or my Credit Card company and just keep what they did mail me.
Nov 24, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're not supposed to do that
Nov 24, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus
Nov 24, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to file a police report and go through all that and its basically fraud
Nov 24, 2018 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not here they send you a couch when you ordered a chair you can legally keep the couch and get your money back
Nov 24, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't seem legal
Nov 24, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it shouldn't be
Nov 24, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is legal it keeps companies from just sending you stuff and billing you all willy nilly
Nov 24, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I understand what your saying but you have to look it how a company would (and used too) abuse things like this...
Nov 24, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh you didn't sign up for our monthly couch service when you bought the first couch?" "You should have checked the fine print and sent us a letter saying you didn't want a new couch every month..."
Nov 24, 2018 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it would be unfair to expect a customer to pay to send something back that they didn't order in the first place.
Nov 24, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: Can I have a free PC?
Nov 24, 2018 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if you order one and get the wrong one lol
Nov 24, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Can I have this one? https://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/skynet
Nov 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that's sexy lol
Nov 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much it is?
Nov 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: Just to play Runesacpe.
Nov 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Depravo: It says near the top. £10,000
Nov 24, 2018 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and email the grandkids on the weekends? lol
Nov 24, 2018 8:58 PM - Depravo: 128Gb RAM? In case you want to play your entire Steam library at the same time.
Nov 24, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: 10k british quid, and not quad gpu?
Nov 24, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Depravo you need this TV to play it on... https://www.walmart.com/ip/SAMSUNG-88-Class-4K-2160P-Ultra-HD-Smart-QLED-HDR-TV-QN88Q9F/55500576
Nov 24, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: only 2 gpus...
Nov 24, 2018 8:59 PM - migles: seriously?
Nov 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that TV is 20K (USD)
Nov 24, 2018 9:00 PM - Depravo: You know how much we're exploited here.
Nov 24, 2018 9:00 PM - migles: for half i can buy that with 4x1080ti
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 88 Inches 4K HDR... So good lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: psio there is a 100k tv in amazon
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, those companies can just do that and then get a nice big fine and/or lawsuit
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: QLED lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they'll learn
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's better that way
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: If I won the lottery I'd still buy it.
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - migles: i am really annoyed that a 10k computer doesn't have quad gpu in it
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: at that price... isnt it better to get a projector
Nov 24, 2018 9:01 PM - Depravo: And use it to make ultra-realistic CGI of your momma.
Nov 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Joe88: They dont support quad sli anymore
Nov 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye they do get fines and lawsuits, the issue is ripping people off tends to be more profitable than the fines...
Nov 24, 2018 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get several of those ultra short throw projectors and huge ass 200" screens to cover your whole wall
Nov 24, 2018 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: projectors in every room
Nov 24, 2018 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: QLED has better blacks  lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "4K Color Drive Elite Get more than a billion colors and volume with exclusive Quantum Dots. Experience elite realism - from a lifelike sun to nights draped in darkness with layers of depth."
Nov 24, 2018 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 billion colors!!!!
Nov 24, 2018 9:03 PM - migles: i know you enjoy amateur black old chicks being filmed by the n**** with his cheap phone in the hand
Nov 24, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The amount of colors is too damned high!!!
Nov 24, 2018 9:04 PM - migles: you really need a good display for blacks psio
Nov 24, 2018 9:05 PM - migles: you are the china store expert, can't you get the display from that tv for cheap in ali express?
Nov 24, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well yeah and amputee's look great in 4K
Nov 24, 2018 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4 billion colors is BS, there's no way
Nov 24, 2018 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe... I mean my Tablet is 2K and I have had that thing for years lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the human eye tops out at like 30 million colors or something?
Nov 24, 2018 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes the signal might be capable of transmitting that much data but screens can't actually produce every color the signal gives them
Nov 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Joe88: you can count them if you want
Nov 24, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't even get anywhere near the full color range
Nov 24, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: you got a deegree in phisics jdbye? ;O;
Nov 24, 2018 9:07 PM - migles: HO btw, that yeti game you where right its weird as hell
Nov 24, 2018 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they can get away with that claim because no one can perceive that many colors and i doubt you'd even be able to measure that many colors
Nov 24, 2018 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's got nothing to do with physics
Nov 24, 2018 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha yeah
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's like family friendly yeti GTA
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty soon the TV's will produce pictures beyond what a person is capable of seeing and Futurama will come true "This TV has a picture that's better than real life!"
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - migles: jdbye well, if you are american, build a case, get them to court and be loads of rich?
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: it sounds less weird when i say it that way
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: how
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: how would you win a court case if you can't even measure how many colors there are
Nov 24, 2018 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that already happened with 4k
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Jury would just be like "It looks pretty colory to me too..."
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: well, you can get tools to measure that?
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: well
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Photoshop can count colors but jesus lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know the thing they use to measure a color so they can give you the right color paint or makeup or whatever
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - migles: but then you need a camera that supports 10 billion colors ;O;
Nov 24, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably crash trying to count that high lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: or one of those screen calibration thingies that measure the entire color spectrum - but even they don't measure that many color
Nov 24, 2018 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: colors
Nov 24, 2018 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still if I won that 1.6 billion dollar lotto I would buy Depravo that PC and that TV lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: what PC? the $1400 PC that costs $2100?
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: what about me psio ?
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: bad deal
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: no, the 10k pc that should cost 2k
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you too Migles  lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10k pc? link?
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That PC Depravo linked was pretty nice though lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:11 PM - migles: but i dont need a overly expensive pc psio
Nov 24, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: 8:56 PM - Depravo: Can I have this one? https://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/skynet
Nov 24, 2018 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it better have dual titan V's and dual xeons
Nov 24, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ukgamingcomputers.co.uk/skynet
Nov 24, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: i have that case, well i have the previous model of that case, it is ok
Nov 24, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: that thing real price is about 2grand
Nov 24, 2018 9:12 PM - migles: maybe 3...
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it will feel faster because you paid so much for it
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: HOOO i failed to see the SSDs
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: i bet the ssds are like 5K
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it has 3X 2TB Evo 970 SSD's lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'll trick yourself into thinking it's amazing because you can't handle the fact that they ripped you off for £8000
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - migles: PFFF doesnt even have windows 10 installed!!!
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, that
Nov 24, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: is not a consumer pc
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't call it a consumer pc with that price tag
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: OS: "windows ready"
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just put Windows 95 on it Migles lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: its probably more than 2k
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that much ram isnt cheap
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ssd is expensive
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - migles: but only 2 GPU :C
Nov 24, 2018 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GB's
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - migles: yeah i bet the ssds are the thing that raised the price that high
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 2 is needed migles
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: the dual cards - actually not sure how much 2080tis go for but i guess they'd be like a grand each?
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they run like 800 each?
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: a grand each seems about right
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah not cheap lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are more here but thats just norway tax
Nov 24, 2018 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk it might be a £5k build
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's a nice mobo and CPU the CPU is expensive too 
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9700 Intel
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is no way theres £5k worth of labor involved in that but you know
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: prebuilt PC tax
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - migles: keep in mind its british bucks, so probably the gpus go like for 800 GBP?
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that you would get with any prebuilt custom pcs
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: err 7960
Nov 24, 2018 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: though normally its not 100% its more like maybe 10-20%
Nov 24, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah you can always save a ton of money building it yourself but it's so hard... making sure everything works and plugging it in... lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet that 1.5kw psu is not cheap
Nov 24, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah true
Nov 24, 2018 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: its probably just about the most powerful psu you can get because of amp limits
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: in fact i am not sure you can even run that rig on 110V lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - migles: its not cheap but its like 200 bucks or something?
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: but its sold in UK so i guess it doesnt matter
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do kind of wish they had an air cooled option instead of liquid...
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: but why?
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Liquid cooling seems like something you would need to constantly be checking on to make sure it's not leaking
Nov 24, 2018 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you imagine air cooling that CPU? especially when overclocked those things can draw like 500w
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: psio that is in the old days lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I can  but I use a massive air cooler lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: they went a bit cheap on the hardline tubing, they should have done it without bends using those metal things in the corners
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks much better
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: probably after like 5 years you need to replace the tubbing?
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: its also easier for them to build
Nov 24, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: dont know.. but doesnt the tubbing gets bad after very long time?
Nov 24, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: cutting is much easier than bending
Nov 24, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah dont think it goes bad, its plastic
Nov 24, 2018 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: plastic never deteriorates
Nov 24, 2018 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I know the liquid goes bad and needs to be flushed now and then
Nov 24, 2018 9:20 PM - migles: yeah liquid yes..
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: but the tubbing can last 10 years?
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to replace it, especially if they used brass fittings with like aluminum or something (some sort of metal corrodes other metals)
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is actually not as bad as i thought
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are THREE of those 2tb ssds
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - migles: i can see the plastic getting weird after the temperature changes and shit?
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 3X 2TB 970 Evo's would kick ass lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably adds up to like another grand
Nov 24, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: they cost 600 bucks in samsung site lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:22 PM - Joe88: looks like the smash rom just leaked
Nov 24, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: the plastic doesn't get weird  but it can gunk up but you can clean it
Nov 24, 2018 9:22 PM - migles: so 1.8grand
Nov 24, 2018 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: generally if you're not comfortable making a watercooling loop you shouldn't buy a system with a custom loop because you will have to clean it occasionally and that might require disassembling it
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: or at the very least disassembling part of it
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if you're comfortable with doing that... why are you buying an overpriced prebuilt?
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if I had that kind of money I could just send it to be cleaned lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - migles: to be fair, if you pay that much for that, you probably will pay to maintence
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think people are gonna buy this
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but, more importantly i don't think they expect this to sell
Nov 24, 2018 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just did it "because we can"
Nov 24, 2018 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is fine
Nov 24, 2018 9:24 PM - migles: jdbye any more gba game i should try?
Nov 24, 2018 9:25 PM - migles: that yeti mating simulator was cool
Nov 24, 2018 9:26 PM - Joe88: its even bringing that piracy site to a crawl and causing 404's, 2 weeks before launch, you tried nintendo
Nov 24, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the Switch still hackable?
Nov 24, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got one yesterday lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:27 PM - Joe88: not the new ones
Nov 24, 2018 9:27 PM - Joe88: theres a thread somewhere with all the serial numbers of the hackable ones
Nov 24, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think its pinned
Nov 24, 2018 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: idk
Nov 24, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh probably not than
Nov 24, 2018 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just remembered that game because i saw it in a vinesauce video
Nov 24, 2018 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's a brand new new one lol
Nov 24, 2018 9:28 PM - Joe88: https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-informations-by-serial-number-read-the-first-post-before-asking-questions.481215/
Nov 24, 2018 9:31 PM - migles: damn it psio, go make a thread like every single kid that comes here
Nov 24, 2018 9:33 PM - T-hug: anyone try the smash leak
Nov 24, 2018 9:34 PM - Joe88: waiting for the xci dump
Nov 24, 2018 9:53 PM - Arras: From what people are saying it seems legit but if you want to be safe, wait a few hours for more people to download and try it
Nov 24, 2018 9:54 PM - Arras: weird how it's an NSP and not an XCI though, considering only cartridges should be able to be dumped...?
Nov 24, 2018 9:56 PM - Devin: I'll be able to tell you if my Switch blew up in a moment.
Nov 24, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been playing it for the last half hour
Nov 24, 2018 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Leak is legit 
Nov 24, 2018 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like World of Light, pretty neato way to do a story mode
Nov 24, 2018 10:06 PM - Arras: I wonder what the non-world of light character unlock criteria are
Nov 24, 2018 10:06 PM - Arras: probably just the usual "play x matches"
Nov 24, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I unlocked a couple characters playing in normal Smash mode vs a CPU
Nov 24, 2018 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ness and Zelda, so far
Nov 24, 2018 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I even did anything special, as far as I could tell, just beat some CPUs to test the game lol
Nov 24, 2018 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it leaked in like Mexico or something?
Nov 24, 2018 10:16 PM - Devin: Just installed. Works fine.
Nov 24, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: CALM YOUR TITS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq2vN_3cwgc
Nov 24, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: I think just found prozac as a link.
Nov 24, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3qvbdFSZk
Nov 24, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: our order should arrive within 19-39 Days, Factors such as delayed logistics and customs clearings may have an impact on the delivery time
Nov 24, 2018 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliexpress so fast lol
Nov 24, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably won't take that long because they already shipped it
Nov 24, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: PS drunk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7SPIFAwwGA
Nov 24, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo whats the drink tonight?
Nov 24, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rum runner?
Nov 24, 2018 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex on the beach?
Nov 24, 2018 11:41 PM - Depravo: I had a bottle of a splendid Chilean Sauvignon Blanc.
Nov 24, 2018 11:41 PM - Depravo: Then four black Russians.
Nov 24, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh nice!
Nov 24, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry wine?
Nov 24, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: White Russians are better  lol
Nov 24, 2018 11:44 PM - Depravo: No, milk in booze is shit.
Nov 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Depravo: Did you watch the video? DID YOU?
Nov 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Arras: I managed to crash Smash without even starting a fight
Nov 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Arras: and now it's stuck on "closing software"
Nov 24, 2018 11:46 PM - Joe88: xci smash out now
Nov 24, 2018 11:48 PM - Joe88: its converted from nsp (not official cart dump)
Nov 24, 2018 11:53 PM - Arras: I'm still confused on where this nsp even came from
Nov 24, 2018 11:53 PM - Arras: if it's converted from cart, why not upload the xci
Nov 24, 2018 11:53 PM - Arras: if it's not, how did they get it before launch
Nov 24, 2018 11:54 PM - Depravo: https://imgur.com/a/iSzTd
Nov 24, 2018 11:57 PM - Joe88: halfway with the dl, i'll see what it looks like in xci explorer
Nov 24, 2018 11:57 PM - Depravo: I'm sure I've mentioned this before but I personally took that photo with my phone.
Nov 24, 2018 11:58 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC30BYR3CUk
Nov 25, 2018 12:06 AM - Duo8: could be a review copy's titlekey
Nov 25, 2018 12:06 AM - Duo8: used on a preload
Nov 25, 2018 12:06 AM - Duo8: idk
Nov 25, 2018 12:11 AM - Ryccardo: Super Smash Bros Ultimate[01006A800016E000][US][v0] MD5: c2c2f8fc8e1986357484d083f94c2dad [...] This version takes the NCAs from the XCI only, disables the isGameCard flag, and then built the NSP.
Nov 25, 2018 12:11 AM - Ryccardo: For reference, the other frankenbuild going around was created from NCAs from the eshop release, program NCA built from a leaked exefs, and then made a frankenNSP, some files from eShop, some files from XCI.
Nov 25, 2018 12:11 AM - Ryccardo: above information thanks to Shadowhand
Nov 25, 2018 12:14 AM - Joe88: missing the product code https://i.imgur.com/XlMBQp0.png
Nov 25, 2018 12:19 AM - Arras: If anyone here has been trying Smash, do you know how to get more Classic Tickets? you start with 5, but they might be rare or something
Nov 25, 2018 12:21 AM - Arras: also the boss destroyed me lol
Nov 25, 2018 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Classic final boss
Nov 25, 2018 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ?
Nov 25, 2018 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that was uh...easy lol
Nov 25, 2018 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At 8 intensity anyways
Nov 25, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you don't count you play Dark Souls of course Smash will seem easy lol
Nov 25, 2018 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty shit at Smash TBH
Nov 25, 2018 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly because I never play online besides my own friends, so I don't really "improve" all that much against varied play styles
Nov 25, 2018 1:02 AM - Arras: The classic boss differs per character
Nov 25, 2018 1:03 AM - Arras: I got giga bowser whose attacks are so weirdly delayed I messed up the dodge timing every time, plus he can't be staggered and takes up half the stage
Nov 25, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had Giga Bowser too lol
Nov 25, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only went through classic once with Mario, didn't know the boss changes
Nov 25, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's neat
Nov 25, 2018 1:12 AM - Arras: Guess I'm bad then
Nov 25, 2018 1:13 AM - Arras: To be fair it's like 2am, I'm playing handheld and it was the first thing I did from booting the game
Nov 25, 2018 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have spent probably thousands of hours in Melee/Brawl's single player, so I've got a pretty good grasp on any Smash single player stuff
Nov 25, 2018 1:14 AM - Arras: And haven't played smash since 3ds one came out
Nov 25, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I never really played the 3ds or Wii U one, they didn't click well with me
Nov 25, 2018 1:15 AM - Arras: I did beat subspace on intense but that was like 10 years ago lol
Nov 25, 2018 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And Melee and Brawl were easily emulated so I just played that forever lol
Nov 25, 2018 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang, the Link Classic boss is neato
Nov 25, 2018 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically Ganon from OOT. Gotta hit his tail and everything
Nov 25, 2018 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: holy shit MetroPCS pissed me off someone stole my wife's card today or hacked her account or something but they added a phone and refuse to cancel it or do anything lol
Nov 25, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so complaint to the AG and BBB inbound lol
Nov 25, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I even told the lady it's not legal to just keep the account open a customer has 48 hours to cancel pretty much anything here in FL lol
Nov 25, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sucks to be her
Nov 25, 2018 2:54 AM - Ericthegreat: So smash Bros is leaked, just people don't know if it's safe?
Nov 25, 2018 2:54 AM - Ericthegreat: So most ppl waiting for a scene release?
Nov 25, 2018 2:55 AM - Ericthegreat: I haven't followed the scene for the last month so I might as well be dead


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 26, 2018)

Nov 25, 2018 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 25, 2018 4:59 AM - SG854: Is Ericthegreat a new member?
Nov 25, 2018 5:00 AM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/queen-of-souls-detroit-mansion-sells-for-300000
Nov 25, 2018 5:00 AM - kenenthk: That's pretty damn cheap for a mansion
Nov 25, 2018 5:03 AM - Joe88: its detroit
Nov 25, 2018 5:33 AM - kenenthk: True a suburban home probably feels like a mansion there
Nov 25, 2018 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it's  not on fire?
Nov 25, 2018 6:03 AM - Devin: Villager keeps taunting me. Fuck you.
Nov 25, 2018 6:24 AM - Veho: Are you playing Black And White?
Nov 25, 2018 7:00 AM - kenenthk: That's racist
Nov 25, 2018 7:18 AM - Devin: Stuck on one of the fights in Smash 5.
Nov 25, 2018 7:19 AM - Devin: The one with the black and white balloon villager.
Nov 25, 2018 7:19 AM - Devin: Being protected by kid Link. Which doesn't help.
Nov 25, 2018 10:11 AM - kenenthk: I drank a snapple and learned a bee has 5 eye lids
Nov 25, 2018 10:41 AM - aos10: anyone is playing super smash?
Nov 25, 2018 10:49 AM - Devin: Yep.
Nov 25, 2018 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Does the game let you smash things in super ways?
Nov 25, 2018 11:02 AM - Devin: Only in Super Ultimate ways.
Nov 25, 2018 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if there's a porn spoof called super smash peach
Nov 25, 2018 11:51 AM - Veho: Smack my peach up.
Nov 25, 2018 12:26 PM - Flame: Change my pitch up
Nov 25, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im the fire farter
Nov 25, 2018 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Twisted fire farter
Nov 25, 2018 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hello everyone from work!!!
Nov 25, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: sup
Nov 25, 2018 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey 
Nov 25, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wearing my new gun 
Nov 25, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: I'm having drones paint paintings for me
Nov 25, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: and some wench writing novels
Nov 25, 2018 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice so drones hmmm like graffiti?
Nov 25, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that your not a work of art Dinoh
Nov 25, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: nah
Nov 25, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: exploiting the lives of Sims for me own personal gain
Nov 25, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: *cracks whip*
Nov 25, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: WORK DRONES! WORK!
Nov 25, 2018 1:31 PM - AtsuNii: FASTER FASTER!
Nov 25, 2018 1:41 PM - Flame: hello  AtsuNii welcome to the shitbox family
Nov 25, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: I warned him for it
Nov 25, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: he's a lost cause
Nov 25, 2018 1:45 PM - AtsuNii: Thanks I'll feel right at home here
Nov 25, 2018 1:45 PM - Flame: you like Pokemon right  AtsuNii?
Nov 25, 2018 1:46 PM - Flame: if im not mistaken ?
Nov 25, 2018 1:48 PM - AtsuNii: Yeah I like it, mostly older gens tho
Nov 25, 2018 1:48 PM - Flame: wait... that raises so much questions
Nov 25, 2018 1:48 PM - Flame: so do you like lets go ?
Nov 25, 2018 1:49 PM - Flame: its gen 1 but gen 7 too if you know what i mean
Nov 25, 2018 1:50 PM - AtsuNii: I havn't played let's go, I like it that it is gen 1 again but having abilities and items removed, ruins it quite a bit for me
Nov 25, 2018 1:51 PM - Flame: if you like gen 1 you should like it..... i think
Nov 25, 2018 1:51 PM - Flame: its  nostalgia trip
Nov 25, 2018 1:52 PM - AtsuNii: Hm, I still keep it at yellow then i think, not sure how much difference is between it, but otherwise i have to bug Dinoh for his Switch
Nov 25, 2018 1:54 PM - DinohScene: what's in it for me?
Nov 25, 2018 1:55 PM - Flame: 
Nov 25, 2018 1:55 PM - DinohScene: 
Nov 25, 2018 1:56 PM - Flame: 
Nov 25, 2018 1:56 PM - DinohScene: :dino:
Nov 25, 2018 1:57 PM - Flame: 
Nov 25, 2018 1:59 PM - AtsuNii: I dont have to say anything for that~
Nov 25, 2018 1:59 PM - DinohScene: I want me own emote!
Nov 25, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: i know the feels dinoh
Nov 25, 2018 2:00 PM - Flame: i want my own emote too
Nov 25, 2018 2:03 PM - DinohScene: a simple Chat Noir face, all I'm asking <З
Nov 25, 2018 2:04 PM - AtsuNii: I'd def would like a Bender emote
Nov 25, 2018 2:07 PM - Flame: 
Nov 25, 2018 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Donoh you gave me an idea Sims Borg edition lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:16 PM - DinohScene: already doing that, about to assimilate another Sim into me collective : D
Nov 25, 2018 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Huh apparently you can youtube cast to ps4s now
Nov 25, 2018 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have trouble with Sims or GTA games i just end up killing everyone
Nov 25, 2018 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sociopath extreme
Nov 25, 2018 2:32 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if I can cast sling tv to ps4 because fuck vue
Nov 25, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sling poo it works on everything
Nov 25, 2018 2:34 PM - DinohScene: GTA.. depends, when I'm sporting a raccoon mask, I'm on a massive killing spree
Nov 25, 2018 2:34 PM - DinohScene: Sims.. I just turn everyone into drones
Nov 25, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just torture sims to death and laugh the entire time....
Nov 25, 2018 2:36 PM - DinohScene: sounds like me : D
Nov 25, 2018 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pee pee dance does it every time
Nov 25, 2018 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then they pee themselves lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:37 PM - AtsuNii: I locked one of mine up in some walls, all glas windows, let it bake in there for 2/3 days and there ya go
Nov 25, 2018 2:37 PM - DinohScene: torture chamber
Nov 25, 2018 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lure them into a basement with a party then remove the stairs?
Nov 25, 2018 2:39 PM - DinohScene: only happens in the Basement edition
Nov 25, 2018 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sims Saw edition would rule
Nov 25, 2018 2:41 PM - DinohScene: Josef Fritzl expansion pack
Nov 25, 2018 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:42 PM - Depravo: For when you need to expand your Josef Fritzl.
Nov 25, 2018 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Lol sling wont connect to ps4
Nov 25, 2018 2:42 PM - DinohScene: precious memories
Nov 25, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol tried to watch Monty Pythons Flying Circus on Netflix last night wife hated it 
Nov 25, 2018 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She has no culture lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:43 PM - DinohScene: did you lock her up in a glass box like AtsuNii did with his Sims?
Nov 25, 2018 2:45 PM - AtsuNii: I had a sim who was constantly interupting drones of their work or it made horrifying quality food what they all ate so i jst decided to kill him as punishment
Nov 25, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:46 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TPVODT14ojM
Nov 25, 2018 2:49 PM - Depravo: That's not testing it! He's just chopping it up.
Nov 25, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do Hawaiian terrorists say Aloha Ackbar?
Nov 25, 2018 2:52 PM - DinohScene: I believe they do
Nov 25, 2018 2:52 PM - kenenthk: After they get drunk off puneapples
Nov 25, 2018 2:52 PM - Depravo: And Star Wars terrorists say Admiral Ackbar.
Nov 25, 2018 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Pineapples
Nov 25, 2018 2:53 PM - kenenthk: And Dep its testing durability
Nov 25, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 2:54 PM - Depravo: Phones don''t have to be durable against stanley knives.
Nov 25, 2018 2:55 PM - Depravo: That's not normal wear and tear.
Nov 25, 2018 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe for a sushi chef?
Nov 25, 2018 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Dep doesn't go the extra mile sounds like
Nov 25, 2018 2:56 PM - Veho: I need to know how the phone handles a deli slicer.
Nov 25, 2018 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Psi would buy that phone just to compensate
Nov 25, 2018 2:57 PM - Depravo: Drop it a couple of times. Put it in a bag with some keys and coins and spin it around.
Nov 25, 2018 2:58 PM - Depravo: Simulate the kind of wear a phone is likely to experience.
Nov 25, 2018 2:59 PM - kenenthk: But millions of other people already do that
Nov 25, 2018 3:00 PM - Depravo: I'm going to make a video testing the durability of jam jars with a 5lb lump hammer.
Nov 25, 2018 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Were supposed to have a blizzard
Nov 25, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo i would totally watch that
Nov 25, 2018 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Geezer dep just get a electric jar opener
Nov 25, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electric jar opener or jack hammer....
Nov 25, 2018 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power tools misused youtube channel
Nov 25, 2018 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can a circular saw open ketchup? Find out today!
Nov 25, 2018 3:13 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/utfbE3_uAMA
Nov 25, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyatman
Nov 25, 2018 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Man that bring headphone Jack's back to iphones
Nov 25, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: how to easily had an headphone hack, re route the speaker wires
Nov 25, 2018 3:22 PM - migles: into a jack
Nov 25, 2018 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new phone has a headphone jack
Nov 25, 2018 3:23 PM - kenenthk: Needs iTunes to  be real music
Nov 25, 2018 3:26 PM - Flame: my new phone doesnt have headphone jack
Nov 25, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: my gba doesn't have headphone hack
Nov 25, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: *headphone jack
Nov 25, 2018 3:28 PM - migles: so i win
Nov 25, 2018 3:29 PM - Flame: can your gba play 3ds games?
Nov 25, 2018 3:30 PM - Flame: or even nds?
Nov 25, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: why would i want that?
Nov 25, 2018 3:31 PM - migles: i have a 3ds and a nds abandoned the entire year
Nov 25, 2018 3:31 PM - Veho: Give them to me.
Nov 25, 2018 3:32 PM - migles: can your phone play switch games?
Nov 25, 2018 3:33 PM - Flame: can your gba play ps4 games?
Nov 25, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new phone might be able to pull off Switch emulation maybe lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:33 PM - kenenthk: My pc can run 360 games now
Nov 25, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not but flawless DS for sure
Nov 25, 2018 3:34 PM - Flame: psio which phone did you get?
Nov 25, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My current phone does great DS
Nov 25, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Doogee S60
Nov 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32843875744.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail
Nov 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy my food dehydrator came in today 
Nov 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to make beef jerky 
Nov 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks great
Nov 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Venison jerky?
Nov 25, 2018 3:35 PM - Flame: O__o looks great did you say
Nov 25, 2018 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe in the future, just using flank steak for the moment
Nov 25, 2018 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Obviously one made by nintendo
Nov 25, 2018 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too me anyway also can install the new cynogen on it so thats nice lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:37 PM - Flame: if you have a phone which you need to install cynogen your phone is already shit
Nov 25, 2018 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im sure ill hack the crap out of it lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:38 PM - Veho: Tom is going to jerk his meat?
Nov 25, 2018 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chinese firmware sucks the hardware can be nice
Nov 25, 2018 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For 6 to 8 hours Veho 
Nov 25, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In this case its really nice but the stock ROM is meh lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:39 PM - Flame: did your tablet ever get that android update psio
Nov 25, 2018 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like you took too much viagra
Nov 25, 2018 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom sounds like when i discovered bbw midget amputee porn lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame no still on 5.0 lol but i did manage to hack it a bit with open Gapps and some other stuff
Nov 25, 2018 3:41 PM - Flame: which version of android does your new phone have?
Nov 25, 2018 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fixed a ton of crashes so now its at least stable
Nov 25, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7.0 but the latest security patches for now
Nov 25, 2018 3:42 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably will get 8 at some point
Nov 25, 2018 3:43 PM - Flame: im sure you will psio..... a beta which is leaked which is very buggy 
Nov 25, 2018 3:43 PM - Flame: just like your tablet ;O;
Nov 25, 2018 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am hoping Doogee is better than my tablet. Lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:44 PM - Flame: haha
Nov 25, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: lets hope doogee has some style
Nov 25, 2018 3:45 PM - Flame: doogee style
Nov 25, 2018 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onda lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:46 PM - Coto: onda is wave or wae
Nov 25, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onda V989 my tablet its nice i like it but they dropped the ball on the software end of things gpl violations so firmware and drivers suck
Nov 25, 2018 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Are installing roms pretty idiot proof these days or is it pretty much the same way
Nov 25, 2018 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it had a newer firmware it still be pretty awesome 8 core cpu 2GB RAM 64 core powerVR gpu
Nov 25, 2018 3:51 PM - Coto: yeah it's better to have standard devices that are already Open Source
Nov 25, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: you really shouldnt need to get a phone were you install a rom
Nov 25, 2018 3:52 PM - Depravo: I've just bought Lorne sausage and YOU HAVEN'T!
Nov 25, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not a horible machine
Nov 25, 2018 3:52 PM - Flame: you pay 300 +
Nov 25, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone was 230 buck and its unlocked lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I could easily install a rom on sprints s8 but I haven't fucked with it for a while
Nov 25, 2018 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Easy root and has ROMs
Nov 25, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the S8 is fairly well supported
Nov 25, 2018 3:54 PM - kenenthk: And I think you can directly unlock bootloader from the recovery menu
Nov 25, 2018 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Jesus supposed to be under watch for 9 inches of snow today
Nov 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9 inches? Can you handle that much? Lol
Nov 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:53 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I could easily install a rom on sprints s8 but I haven't fucked with it for a while < Nooooooo
Nov 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not with Sprint, anyways
Nov 25, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't do shit with it
Nov 25, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can barely even root the thing, not without having issues like the battery display being stuck at 80%
Nov 25, 2018 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fucking annoying TBH
Nov 25, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww
Nov 25, 2018 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Werid saw something about bootloader when I recovered it unless it was something else
Nov 25, 2018 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Are you son sprint Tom? I still got 8 months left with them
Nov 25, 2018 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, got an S8 as well
Nov 25, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is why I know you can't do shit lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So China wins this round 
Nov 25, 2018 4:01 PM - kenenthk: I only pay 50 a month for the plan still better than cricket at least
Nov 25, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay 30 a month
Nov 25, 2018 4:02 PM - kenenthk: So does your daughter psi
Nov 25, 2018 4:02 PM - kenenthk: I'm sorry
Nov 25, 2018 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:02 PM - Flame: dude why you getting daughters into this
Nov 25, 2018 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still under my dad's plan, he's got a special business account that they got rid of in like the early 2000s, he pays like half of what it'd normally cost to have 12 or so lines (cuz he combined his business's cell phones with family phones) and Sprint can't legally change his contract lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:03 PM - Flame: lol tom what a good life hack
Nov 25, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom tell your dad to adopt me!!! Lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smoke weed and stuff Michigan i miss it
Nov 25, 2018 4:05 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but it's still sprint 
Nov 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^
Nov 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have like no service at my house, maybe 2 bars of 3G and a bar or half a bar of 4G
Nov 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Flame: HAHAHA!
Nov 25, 2018 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to use wifi calling if I want to not drop phone calls lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:06 PM - kenenthk: If it were Verizon wireless Tom would probably be getting bitches left and right
Nov 25, 2018 4:06 PM - kenenthk: I ordered a sprint magic box and the shit actually makes my connection worse
Nov 25, 2018 4:06 PM - Flame: 5G next year..... but none of you tom
Nov 25, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MetroPCS is great but they pissed me off last night
Nov 25, 2018 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switching to cricket
Nov 25, 2018 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok Flame, by the time 5G becomes a national standard I'll have a billion GBPS wifi speeds ;O;
Nov 25, 2018 4:08 PM - kenenthk: What's the highest speed recorded now?
Nov 25, 2018 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mom kenenthk lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:09 PM - Flame: : dude why you getting moms into this
Nov 25, 2018 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they only expect 100-500mbps as the "average" 5G speed when they actually roll it out
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Flame: sorry psio im a mod now i need to be fair to everyone
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Shit I was happy as a kid when my torrents passed 1mbps at the library
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's fucking mobile signal Psi, so it'll be choppy with a 999999 ping lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame your momma jokes are funny 
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drop down to 2mbps when you walk into a building ;O;
Nov 25, 2018 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Sure but gisghter jokes are too far
Nov 25, 2018 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Daughter
Nov 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Move 5 feet? 1mbps ;O;
Nov 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: gisghter?
Nov 25, 2018 4:11 PM - Flame: pay me to fix that, by momma jokes
Nov 25, 2018 4:11 PM - kenenthk: I think mom jokes are why gamerz stopped posting in the shitbox 
Nov 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: ouch
Nov 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Flame: poor kid
Nov 25, 2018 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:12 PM - kenenthk: If you get offended by what someone says it must be true?
Nov 25, 2018 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Huh I just ran a test and I'm getting 120mbps when I'm only paying for 100
Nov 25, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: do any of you look at your updates on your phone and hope you get an update
Nov 25, 2018 4:14 PM - Flame: once you get 12 you think fuck this shit
Nov 25, 2018 4:15 PM - kenenthk: I do for youtube that'll make it work
Nov 25, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am on a bunch of beta tests so i get multiple updates a day lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chrome Canary is like 2 a day alone lol
Nov 25, 2018 4:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/yABT3VXuWU0
Nov 25, 2018 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: no, because I'm getting too many damn updates
Nov 25, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The amount of updates us too damn high
Nov 25, 2018 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Yet people would get picky if there never were any updates and call dev'slazyl
Nov 25, 2018 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Fucking keyboard
Nov 25, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nah they don't do that
Nov 25, 2018 5:22 PM - kenenthk: Who gives a fuck about debs except ones that do illegal stuff
Nov 25, 2018 5:22 PM - kenenthk: Devs
Nov 25, 2018 6:41 PM - migles: retropie sucks ass
Nov 25, 2018 7:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Migles doesn't like PIE? O_O
Nov 25, 2018 7:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like apple cinnamon pie 
Nov 25, 2018 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: use lakka instead then
Nov 25, 2018 7:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should try the apple pie from mc donalds 
Nov 25, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cream pie is best pie
Nov 25, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although i do love pecan pie too
Nov 25, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: The apple pie from McDonald's is literal magma
Nov 25, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: I haven't had one in years, but apparently they used to be fried and are now baked, so they taste worse
Nov 25, 2018 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not sure which one I had, but it was good
Nov 25, 2018 7:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm aren't you supposed to bake pies? 
Nov 25, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: I mean sure if you care about your calorie intake
Nov 25, 2018 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which you probably don't if you're eating at mcd
Nov 25, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, their fries used to be cooked in lard
Nov 25, 2018 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which sounds delicious
Nov 25, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try the pie at checkers
Nov 25, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fried and covered in sugar
Nov 25, 2018 7:55 PM - Ericthegreat: I dont like when the crust is covered in suger
Nov 25, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you're forgetting that I'm not American
Nov 25, 2018 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your not 400 pounds over weight? Lol
Nov 25, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid but the food here is bad for tou
Nov 25, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You even
Nov 25, 2018 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All gmo super fatty loaded with salt and chemicals you need a degree to understand
Nov 25, 2018 8:05 PM - Noctosphere: I'm the fake jdbye
Nov 25, 2018 8:06 PM - Noctosphere: omg im so funny
Nov 25, 2018 8:06 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 25, 2018 8:07 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 25, 2018 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We should never use Psi as a negotiator, selling americans out as 400 lb overweight people. 
Nov 25, 2018 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I weigh less than 180 LB thank you very much. 
Nov 25, 2018 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a mid weight boxer class I think. 
Nov 25, 2018 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2018 8:56 PM - kenenthk: Most 10 year olds do SAK
Nov 25, 2018 9:05 PM - Veho: They're playing Die Hard on TV here. Isn't it a little early for Christmas movies?
Nov 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Ericthegreat: You guys pay for the?
Nov 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Ericthegreat: Tv
Nov 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Ericthegreat: I moved last year, decided to try without it
Nov 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Ericthegreat: Oh but
Nov 25, 2018 9:17 PM - Ericthegreat: Kinda cheating because I use father in laws login
Nov 25, 2018 9:18 PM - Ericthegreat: For the streaming apps
Nov 25, 2018 9:20 PM - Veho: We get a TV package with our interwebz and phone.
Nov 25, 2018 9:24 PM - Ericthegreat: Ah okay
Nov 25, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Die Hard is awesome
Nov 25, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yippie
Nov 25, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: you didnt see die hard before psio?
Nov 25, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh i have seen them all a few times
Nov 25, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think part 2 is my favorite
Nov 25, 2018 10:22 PM - migles: i dont remember if i fully seen them :c
Nov 25, 2018 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would remember them if you liked explosions!!!
Nov 25, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: so, i am gona install kali in my pi and make a wps attack in my router
Nov 25, 2018 11:43 PM - migles: every router in the zone has wps enabled, lel this will be fun
Nov 25, 2018 11:44 PM - migles: everyone here is dumb enough, they all use the default router passwords
Nov 25, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: sadly the isp changed the routers long ago to stop displaying a code in the ssid name
Nov 25, 2018 11:45 PM - migles: which was used to hash\calculate the default password lol
Nov 25, 2018 11:49 PM - migles: the dumb thing that i do is, i could just use my phone.. but i am to lazy and too scared to root it
Nov 25, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Root is fun
Nov 25, 2018 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use one of those auto root tools
Nov 26, 2018 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My beef jerky is fucking delicious
Nov 26, 2018 12:26 AM - migles: is that what you call to your wife lady part tom?
Nov 26, 2018 12:29 AM - migles: psio i dont trust thoose tools :c
Nov 26, 2018 12:29 AM - migles: bill gates knows what thoose tools get from you or do to your device
Nov 26, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably everything but the NSA gets it all already lol
Nov 26, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: psio send me one of thoose cheap sandisk yellow cards
Nov 26, 2018 12:43 AM - DinohScene: send me 16 GB of DDR2-800 pretty pls c:
Nov 26, 2018 12:43 AM - migles: ddr2 ?
Nov 26, 2018 12:44 AM - migles: does that exist? i mean in 1 stick?
Nov 26, 2018 12:44 AM - migles: dinoh you should tell me 4 years ago, i had ddr2 sticks, however they where the cheapest 128MB IIRC
Nov 26, 2018 12:45 AM - migles: i put them to the traash
Nov 26, 2018 12:45 AM - DinohScene: nah, 4x 4GB sticks
Nov 26, 2018 12:45 AM - migles: why you want that ram? to your server?
Nov 26, 2018 12:45 AM - DinohScene: yep
Nov 26, 2018 12:46 AM - migles: what he  is gona serve?
Nov 26, 2018 12:46 AM - migles: nvm i know what
Nov 26, 2018 12:46 AM - migles: to have that need obviously its a gay porn server
Nov 26, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: you bought a domain? like dinohgayboy.com?
Nov 26, 2018 12:47 AM - DinohScene: no
Nov 26, 2018 12:47 AM - DinohScene: : D
Nov 26, 2018 12:47 AM - DinohScene: it serves dedicated game servers for me n me bf
Nov 26, 2018 12:47 AM - DinohScene: general file server
Nov 26, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: in wish its a "gay model" paywall page which you sell special content to premium payers
Nov 26, 2018 12:48 AM - DinohScene: I'll PM you the login details to the porn drive
Nov 26, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: ;O;
Nov 26, 2018 12:49 AM - AtsuNii: I thought you would discuss such things with me ;o
Nov 26, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: dude, i will be happy if you send me the porn from all the girls that try to make you straight
Nov 26, 2018 12:49 AM - DinohScene: go away scrub
Nov 26, 2018 12:50 AM - AtsuNii: I shall not!
Nov 26, 2018 12:50 AM - DinohScene: @Migs, you need the S drive then
Nov 26, 2018 12:50 AM - migles: the S ?
Nov 26, 2018 12:50 AM - DinohScene: S stands for stupid wench : D
Nov 26, 2018 12:51 AM - migles: force windows to accept numbers as drives, make a 69:\
Nov 26, 2018 12:52 AM - migles: what kind of game servers you do?
Nov 26, 2018 12:52 AM - migles: minecraft?
Nov 26, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: migles:\tryhardwenches
Nov 26, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: minecraft, ARK n whatever we need
Nov 26, 2018 12:52 AM - DinohScene: tunneling software to syslink with hacked consoles
Nov 26, 2018 12:53 AM - migles: dinoh do samba shares always worked fine for ya?
Nov 26, 2018 12:53 AM - DinohScene: I plan to start hosting a private Runescape server just for me n the boyfriend
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - migles: there was not a single situation that samba shares worked as expected for me
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - DinohScene: primarily to dick around in
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - DinohScene: SMB works fine here
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - migles: my computer doesn't see the 3ds
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - DinohScene: altho I prefer FTP when it comes to uploading
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - migles: ftp always works wonderfully
Nov 26, 2018 12:54 AM - DinohScene: I guess it's just the nostalgia of it : D
Nov 26, 2018 12:55 AM - migles: never had problems with ftp that i remember
Nov 26, 2018 12:55 AM - AtsuNii: FTP is also just easiest i guess
Nov 26, 2018 12:55 AM - migles: my pc doesnt see the n3ds...
Nov 26, 2018 12:55 AM - migles: when i try to connect to another pc, it always fails the logins
Nov 26, 2018 12:55 AM - DinohScene: SMB is considered easier
Nov 26, 2018 12:55 AM - DinohScene: but eh, both require annoying setups
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: the other day i configured my raspberry pi with samba, the thing shared fine, i could read fine in pc, but not write
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - DinohScene: migs, have you made sure both are on the same network?
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: or i could write with no password at all <.<
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - DinohScene: perhaps double check router settings?
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: yeah.. i mean, i only have one router..
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - DinohScene: hmm, sharing settings on the PC?
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: pc connected to it by ethernet
Nov 26, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: sharing settings are by default
Nov 26, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: like discovery mode enabled and network is a private
Nov 26, 2018 12:57 AM - DinohScene: otherwise turn password protected sharing off
Nov 26, 2018 12:57 AM - DinohScene: telnet? : D
Nov 26, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: my pi samba shares work, but even if i configured with password and shit, it doesn't ask and either anyone can freely modify the entire pi drive lol, or it goes into read only
Nov 26, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: but probably i messed up the config in the pi
Nov 26, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: but i can't understand the 3ds or other pc's issues
Nov 26, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: telnet also works
Nov 26, 2018 12:58 AM - DinohScene: hmm
Nov 26, 2018 12:58 AM - migles: at least the only thing i telnet to is the router
Nov 26, 2018 12:58 AM - DinohScene: have you got a spare harddrive?
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - DinohScene: yank out your PC's harddrive, hook it up and fresh install WIndows
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - DinohScene: see if that works
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: kinda, i have a 60GB old ps3 drive here lol its faulty but still works
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - DinohScene: if that does, it's deffo your windows settings the
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - DinohScene: try it
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: yeah´
Nov 26, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: thanks, i will
Nov 26, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: but its funny, even when i was in windows 7 or my old pc, samba always had issues with me, maybe its something i am missing or bad luck
Nov 26, 2018 1:00 AM - DinohScene: good luck mate
Nov 26, 2018 1:00 AM - DinohScene: BIOS settings?
Nov 26, 2018 1:00 AM - DinohScene: doubt it but idk : D
Nov 26, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: i remember when i tried to connect pcs via lan to transfer shit, i never had success, ftp was fine
Nov 26, 2018 1:00 AM - DinohScene: shake your fist at it!
Nov 26, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: what about kicking it? ;O;
Nov 26, 2018 1:01 AM - DinohScene: nah, violence doesn't solve aything
Nov 26, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: ok just installed a new copy of raspbian to a new sd card, i need to do some testing with different torrent clients
Nov 26, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: deluge is a shit in my pi
Nov 26, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: will try transmission next
Nov 26, 2018 1:03 AM - DinohScene: iirc, Transmission is a fine client for huge torrents
Nov 26, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: yeah i am expecting that will be a bit better
Nov 26, 2018 1:03 AM - migles: deluge doesnt seem to work at full steam
Nov 26, 2018 1:04 AM - DinohScene: now that I think of it.. I'm still on a 32 bit system ;'D
Nov 26, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: i need to figure out how to raid drives in the pi ;O;
Nov 26, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: wow dinoh
Nov 26, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: and you want 16 gb of ram?
Nov 26, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: dinoh you dumb :c
Nov 26, 2018 1:05 AM - DinohScene: server is 64 bit
Nov 26, 2018 1:05 AM - DinohScene: me lappy is 32
Nov 26, 2018 1:05 AM - DinohScene: iBook is also 32 but that's a PPC one
Nov 26, 2018 1:05 AM - DinohScene: I admit, I like old hardware
Nov 26, 2018 1:06 AM - DinohScene: but it's time for a lappy upgrade
Nov 26, 2018 1:06 AM - migles: do you have a morden pc?
Nov 26, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: have nothing against old hardware
Nov 26, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: speaking in old harware, there was a lady that was to giveaway a old laptop
Nov 26, 2018 1:07 AM - DinohScene: I guess me server is the most "modern" thing I have when it comes to that
Nov 26, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: probably will be cool for some router password cracking
Nov 26, 2018 1:08 AM - DinohScene: I'd repurpose it for win 98 : D
Nov 26, 2018 1:08 AM - migles: wow, i was expecting you had a mordern computer for ya daily driver and shit
Nov 26, 2018 1:08 AM - DinohScene: speaking of Win 98, I should check for laptops from 1999/2000
Nov 26, 2018 1:08 AM - DinohScene: haha nah, 11 year old portable
Nov 26, 2018 1:09 AM - DinohScene: iBook is 13 years old, me IBM T20 is 19 years old
Nov 26, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: so, how do ya do modern shit? phone?
Nov 26, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: shit, now i need to get some extra usb sticks for raid :c
Nov 26, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: does raid 0 needs twin drives?
Nov 26, 2018 1:11 AM - DinohScene: RAID 0 was mirroring right?
Nov 26, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: raid 0 is stripping
Nov 26, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: raid 1 is mirror
Nov 26, 2018 1:13 AM - DinohScene: ah aye
Nov 26, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: fuck i dont want to waste more money :c
Nov 26, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: i spent 100 bucks in sd cards lol
Nov 26, 2018 1:15 AM - migles: now if i want to try raid, either i get some usb sticks, or better card readers
Nov 26, 2018 1:15 AM - migles: just have 2 shitty card readers lol
Nov 26, 2018 1:15 AM - migles: ho wait, i have 3, one only reads cards up to 32GB
Nov 26, 2018 1:15 AM - DinohScene: JBOD for me
Nov 26, 2018 1:16 AM - DinohScene: I'll manually backup everything to a massive drive once the 20TB drives are available : D
Nov 26, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: the pi is slow and limited by the usb 2
Nov 26, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: so i was thinking in trying raid to overcome that limit
Nov 26, 2018 1:17 AM - migles: not sure tough, if usb 2 you have a 480Mb bandwith to all ports at the same time, or drives can reach high speeds when used at same time
Nov 26, 2018 1:19 AM - DinohScene: I've gotten write speeds of 50 MB orso on USB 3 drives in USB 2 ports
Nov 26, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: yeah thats the real limit
Nov 26, 2018 1:21 AM - DinohScene: idk, I'd just use it as mass storage haha
Nov 26, 2018 1:21 AM - migles: my sony camera (usb2 reading of memory stick) used thoose speeds
Nov 26, 2018 1:21 AM - migles: it was the fastest usb 2 thing i owned lol
Nov 26, 2018 1:22 AM - migles: so, i have to go, need to sleep, cya
Nov 26, 2018 1:22 AM - DinohScene: nightyo~
Nov 26, 2018 1:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles its per port but most usb 3.0 hubs only have one 2.0 lane so they work like 2.0 hubs when used with 2.0 devices
Nov 26, 2018 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think the pi might be using an integrated usb hub though
Nov 26, 2018 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least older versions
Nov 26, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z99xMxWNBEg


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 27, 2018)

Nov 26, 2018 5:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qlLHAQR.mp4
Nov 26, 2018 6:03 AM - Joe88: I wanted it to break when she walked over it
Nov 26, 2018 7:19 AM - kenenthk: Trucks 3 hours late at work
Nov 26, 2018 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/thetasteofaliar/status/1066559236052783105?s=21
Nov 26, 2018 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 26, 2018 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Well there was no truck last night
Nov 26, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trucker hat
Nov 26, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk send me your PS4 ill send you nudes of Rosanne Bar
Nov 26, 2018 3:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: \
Nov 26, 2018 3:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not a fair trade.
Nov 26, 2018 5:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cZHuTZD.jpg
Nov 26, 2018 5:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See even Veho isn't impressed by that trade deal. 
Nov 26, 2018 5:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You could go to gamestop and get a better trade deal. 
Nov 26, 2018 5:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (That isn't a compliment either)
Nov 26, 2018 5:25 PM - Joe88: just bought a few ssd's from the lightning deal to upgrade some laptops
Nov 26, 2018 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Joe88: and a switch pro controller for $50, missed the $40 deal
Nov 26, 2018 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/4CWzJds?r
Nov 26, 2018 7:12 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo_death
Nov 26, 2018 8:20 PM - DarkShinigami: Dam. Today was a monsterous waste of my time
Nov 26, 2018 8:22 PM - DarkShinigami: I got picked for jury duty.  I essentially wasted my life from 8 to 4:30.
Nov 26, 2018 8:22 PM - Joe88: I got the thing in the mail like 5 months ago
Nov 26, 2018 8:23 PM - Joe88: had to register online and havn't heard since
Nov 26, 2018 8:23 PM - BORTZ: psi did you buy that phone
Nov 26, 2018 8:23 PM - BORTZ: i am curious about it haha
Nov 26, 2018 8:23 PM - DarkShinigami: Well joe what ya did was so theu can tell you to come.  That was like a pre registration
Nov 26, 2018 8:23 PM - Joe88: you make $40 a day on jury duty here so not all bad
Nov 26, 2018 8:24 PM - DarkShinigami: Only $15 where i live
Nov 26, 2018 8:25 PM - DarkShinigami: Thats like 2 an hour.....  so waste of my time
Nov 26, 2018 8:25 PM - Joe88: if you really didn't want to do it just act racist or whatever and you won't get picked or ever called again
Nov 26, 2018 8:25 PM - DarkShinigami: At least i spent this time doing my cyber monday shopping
Nov 26, 2018 8:30 PM - Joe88: I could probably get off because my brother in law is a court officer in the same court system so I could claim I would be biased to the prosecutor
Nov 26, 2018 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a law that if you mention your knowledge of it you will be shitlisted from jury duty
Nov 26, 2018 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: ccpgray mentioned it, i think its the law where the jury can, knowing that the person being prosecuted is most likely or definitely guilty, still give him a not guilty if they want to
Nov 26, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqH_Y1TupoQ
Nov 26, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: heres the video
Nov 26, 2018 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: enjoy not having to do jury duty, you can thank me later
Nov 26, 2018 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: also its cgpgrey, havent watched that guy in ages
Nov 26, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: like you can say "we know this guy is guilty but we don't think he deserves the verdict so we're giving him a not guilty" and the guy goes free due to the law that says someone can't be prosecuted twice for the same crime
Nov 26, 2018 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that's all completely legal but obviously frowned upon
Nov 26, 2018 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one law can completely break the legal system
Nov 26, 2018 9:52 PM - SuzieJoeBob: "Get out of jury duty with this one simple trick!"
Nov 26, 2018 10:13 PM - Veho: That old myth.
Nov 26, 2018 11:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's cgp grey so it's more than a myth
Nov 26, 2018 11:06 PM - Veho: Yeah, it's a sensationalist myth  
Nov 26, 2018 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: he doesn't do myths
Nov 26, 2018 11:07 PM - Veho: He just makes mountains out of molehills.
Nov 26, 2018 11:08 PM - Veho: Knowing about the jury nullification law will not excuse you from jury duty.
Nov 26, 2018 11:08 PM - Veho: And it's not illegal to tell the jury about it.
Nov 26, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: next thing you gonna tell me that video is just a clickbait buzzed video?
Nov 26, 2018 11:11 PM - migles: time to go, cya
Nov 26, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/I3X16bK.mp4
Nov 26, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: Bye migles.
Nov 27, 2018 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/product/doogee-s60/
Nov 27, 2018 12:19 AM - Veho: My, that's a lot of money for a cheap Chinese phone.
Nov 27, 2018 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a good one lol
Nov 27, 2018 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can beat someone to death with it and still make calls after
Nov 27, 2018 12:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3bIs9O3.mp4
Nov 27, 2018 1:11 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJaU2qLwXvs
Nov 27, 2018 2:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1npe3id.mp4
Nov 27, 2018 3:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AfKSA5k.mp4
Nov 27, 2018 3:11 AM - Veho: 
Nov 27, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 27, 2018 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/86TI8c3.jpg
Nov 27, 2018 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rdxlsEv
Nov 27, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r1UJ1k8
Nov 27, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX_L_z4X2x0


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 28, 2018)

Nov 27, 2018 4:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EjLXZo9.jpg
Nov 27, 2018 5:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0qUPPkz.jpg
Nov 27, 2018 5:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, veho used the smug smiley face emote 
Nov 27, 2018 11:51 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/vSdSFKj-hOc
Nov 27, 2018 11:51 AM - T-hug: the world's gone mad
Nov 27, 2018 11:53 AM - migles: hey psio
Nov 27, 2018 11:53 AM - migles: you here?
Nov 27, 2018 12:12 PM - Arras: what on earth are the comments on that video
Nov 27, 2018 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: what did i just watch?
Nov 27, 2018 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can't handle those comments
Nov 27, 2018 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg i beat jevil
Nov 27, 2018 1:39 PM - T-hug: its celine dions new genderless baby clothes range
Nov 27, 2018 1:39 PM - T-hug: you know, incase it isn't clear what gender your BABY is
Nov 27, 2018 1:42 PM - Arras: to be fair there's nothing wrong with having genderless clothes
Nov 27, 2018 1:42 PM - Arras: if only to give more options than "blue with cars" and "pink with fairies"
Nov 27, 2018 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: the notion that everything has to be gendered is silly anyway
Nov 27, 2018 2:41 PM - Chary: i hated pink stuff as a kid
Nov 27, 2018 2:42 PM - Chary: that's one of the few cool things about people raising kids these days. You don't get ridiculed for liking dinosaurs instead of dolls these days ;O;
Nov 27, 2018 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think of all the stuff we've gotten for Fiona so far, maybe like...5% is actually pink?
Nov 27, 2018 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The majority is white and baby blue and grey and navy blue and such lol
Nov 27, 2018 2:48 PM - Chary: navy goes with everything
Nov 27, 2018 2:49 PM - migles: you are making your kid a US nazy ;O;
Nov 27, 2018 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, Navy blue was originally from the British navy in the 1800s, so I guess technically it would be the British navy
Nov 27, 2018 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I ate most of my beef jerky already 
Nov 27, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: omg...
Nov 27, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gf4XSoB
Nov 27, 2018 3:20 PM - migles: been launghing at this like a maniac for the last 2 minutes
Nov 27, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom ate all the jerky 
Nov 27, 2018 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2018 4:17 PM - migles: as a non english or american person i can't understand how jerky doesn't mean a lady vagina
Nov 27, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: hey psio
Nov 27, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: i want to propose you a deal
Nov 27, 2018 4:18 PM - migles: if you win the powerball, you only buy me one thing, ok?
Nov 27, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: if psio wins the powerball were going to las vegas
Nov 27, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: when you win the powerball, buy me michele romanow
Nov 27, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: all i want is her
Nov 27, 2018 4:19 PM - migles: ok?
Nov 27, 2018 4:20 PM - Flame: who?
Nov 27, 2018 4:20 PM - Arras: as a non english person I can't understand how it would ever mean that
Nov 27, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: i like to jerk
Nov 27, 2018 4:21 PM - migles: i dunno, some vaginas really look beefy jerky to me
Nov 27, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: opps i means i like some jerk
Nov 27, 2018 4:23 PM - migles: can i have michele romanow pls?
Nov 27, 2018 4:23 PM - Flame: for the love of arceus... WHO!
Nov 27, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: she is on dragon's tank
Nov 27, 2018 4:24 PM - Lucar: why are we talking about vaginas
Nov 27, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: she is very very very rich and canadian
Nov 27, 2018 4:24 PM - migles: because everyone that isn't dinoh loves vaginas
Nov 27, 2018 4:25 PM - migles: plus:  3:20 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gf4XSoB
Nov 27, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: so, do access points that are in "automatic channel" stay in the same channel while they are on, or always switch?
Nov 27, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: my router is in the default setting that is auto, but i dont understand if the thing actively switch channels in the go, or stays in the same channel while has connections
Nov 27, 2018 4:56 PM - cearp: migles i didn't know you needed 100 posts to use the shoutbox
Nov 27, 2018 4:57 PM - cearp: and i have no idea about that router stuff sorry 
Nov 27, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: i kinda knew, just didnt bothered to check if the guy was new lol
Nov 27, 2018 4:57 PM - cearp: i was just about to reply to that, but then the guy closed it/deleted it
Nov 27, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: as  a person who doesnt have any friends i just gave my 2 cents
Nov 27, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: pfff
Nov 27, 2018 4:57 PM - cearp: i don't have many myself..
Nov 27, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: i guess the dude just wanted to start the instagram account
Nov 27, 2018 4:58 PM - cearp: ever played final fantasy adventure?  aka  mystic quest, aka seiken densetsu?
Nov 27, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: thats why i suggested the bots ;O;
Nov 27, 2018 4:58 PM - cearp: haha
Nov 27, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: nope but what plataform should i play it?
Nov 27, 2018 4:59 PM - cearp: it's gb 
Nov 27, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: color? or original?
Nov 27, 2018 4:59 PM - cearp: if you ever played sword of mana?
Nov 27, 2018 4:59 PM - cearp: actual gb, 1991!
Nov 27, 2018 4:59 PM - migles: no, but tell ya i have to go now, pm or or put the games and plataforms in my profile and i will try it once i get back
Nov 27, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: do it, so i dont forget! i have to go quick :c
Nov 27, 2018 5:00 PM - cearp: sword of mana is the gba version, i played it when i was like 12, i never knew it was a remake of an old gb game.  i bought the gb game last year but never played it,   i started a few days ago and i love it!
Nov 27, 2018 5:00 PM - cearp: ok sure!
Nov 27, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: cya later
Nov 27, 2018 5:00 PM - cearp: see ya
Nov 27, 2018 6:06 PM - Attacker3: Creator of spongebob is dead
Nov 27, 2018 6:15 PM - cearp: his dad?
Nov 27, 2018 6:16 PM - cearp: i doubt their lifespan is that long.
Nov 27, 2018 6:16 PM - cearp: eh actually, coral live for ages right, so maybe sponge too
Nov 27, 2018 6:17 PM - Attacker3: What
Nov 27, 2018 6:17 PM - Attacker3: No
Nov 27, 2018 6:17 PM - Attacker3: stephen hillenburg
Nov 27, 2018 6:17 PM - cearp: oh you mean that childrens tv show
Nov 27, 2018 6:17 PM - cearp: was he old? young? how did he die
Nov 27, 2018 6:18 PM - Attacker3: He was 57, he died of ALS
Nov 27, 2018 6:18 PM - cearp: that's a shame
Nov 27, 2018 6:21 PM - Voxel: Shocking news. 
Nov 27, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: taking snorlax out of pokeball -> ride on snorlax by fucking gripping onto its chest for your dear life
Nov 27, 2018 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: lolol
Nov 27, 2018 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: yess found dratini
Nov 27, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: shit IVs 
Nov 27, 2018 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: dragonair 
Nov 27, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: decentish IVs
Nov 27, 2018 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: fffffffffffff
Nov 27, 2018 7:38 PM - BORTZ: f
Nov 27, 2018 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 27, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ng7.site/gadget-16436.html
Nov 27, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird....
Nov 27, 2018 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am super suspect of that one lol
Nov 27, 2018 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just tries download virus .apk
Nov 27, 2018 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, beat World of Light on Smash. Was a lot longer than I thought, took me 56 hours according to the play time to get to 95% with the "true ending" lol
Nov 27, 2018 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was like 46 hours too long TBH, was pretty neat at first but after the first few hours it's just fucking monotonous
Nov 27, 2018 10:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4bglzYl.jpg
Nov 27, 2018 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-521#post-8401967 < Here you go Veho, finished pictures of that bassinet
Nov 27, 2018 10:36 PM - Veho: Awwww  
Nov 27, 2018 10:37 PM - Veho: Very nice.
Nov 27, 2018 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is awesome insuring Michigan has a future
Nov 27, 2018 10:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/F9hycws
Nov 27, 2018 10:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats some skill Tom
Nov 27, 2018 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she tried to eat it too fast
Nov 27, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xgfq4gd.jpg
Nov 27, 2018 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 27, 2018 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: she hit the bulls eye
Nov 27, 2018 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: man trying to get decent IVs in lets go is hard
Nov 27, 2018 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got a reeeeally good alolan marowak with 4IV
Nov 27, 2018 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the last two are decent too
Nov 27, 2018 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but still no luck with nidoran and dratini
Nov 27, 2018 11:46 PM - Chary: I had a perfect nidoran. Perfect attack IV. Shiny. Then my switch forced me to update
Nov 27, 2018 11:46 PM - Chary: So I couldn’t access the game
Nov 27, 2018 11:46 PM - Chary: And I hadn’t saved. Like an utter tool.
Nov 27, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Nov 27, 2018 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it closed the game?
Nov 27, 2018 11:46 PM - Chary: I was using a friend’s copy digitally
Nov 27, 2018 11:47 PM - Chary: If you idle and aren’t on the latest FW while game sharing, it makes you update to play. But that means closing the game
Nov 27, 2018 11:48 PM - Chary: So I quit playing let’s go. I let let’s go...go. Lol. Decided to play romhacks instead
Nov 27, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always save in case shit happens
Nov 27, 2018 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: frozen game, dead battery etc
Nov 27, 2018 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: gonna keep trying to catch nidorans
Nov 27, 2018 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, you can always get another nidoran and there will be more shinies
Nov 28, 2018 12:00 AM - DinohScene: OH GOD RED DEAD ONLINE IS AMAZING
Nov 28, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: dinoh :C
Nov 28, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: hey dinoh you said you play ark?
Nov 28, 2018 12:02 AM - migles: LGR talked about that game, now i want to try it
Nov 28, 2018 12:04 AM - soplaytk: anyone play lego marvel avengers on 3ds
Nov 28, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: ark is great
Nov 28, 2018 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have like 2000 hours in it
Nov 28, 2018 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: in fact, planning on trying extinction soon
Nov 28, 2018 12:06 AM - migles: can ya link me the game?
Nov 28, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am home early tonight 
Nov 28, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: i know a game named ark but i am not sure if its the same one we are talking
Nov 28, 2018 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Off for 2 days maybe lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:07 AM - migles: psio wheres the powerball ticket?
Nov 28, 2018 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I haven't bought it yet 
Nov 28, 2018 12:08 AM - migles: dude you are failing me
Nov 28, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: i am very disapointed, are you earning alzheimer?
Nov 28, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: how could you forget
Nov 28, 2018 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:09 AM - migles: i wanna marry michele romanow, and you need to win that thing to pay for my wedding
Nov 28, 2018 12:10 AM - migles: i dont care if the wedding cost is 100 bucks max, i just wanna marry her
Nov 28, 2018 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the good news side of things, my new phone arrived at the airport in China to fly here to America where it will go through customs then what ever shipping... So with luck like 7 days
Nov 28, 2018 12:11 AM - migles: customs here means 2 months without your thing, at best scenario
Nov 28, 2018 12:11 AM - migles: hey psio, you seen that gif from china parcel managment?
Nov 28, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: found it https://imgur.com/gallery/fgubdUS
Nov 28, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: there is ya phone
Nov 28, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: lucky that your phone is a huge brick
Nov 28, 2018 12:14 AM - migles: you also disapointed me yet again for not buying the one with the huge wifi antena
Nov 28, 2018 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm always awaiting a package from china
Nov 28, 2018 12:18 AM - Veho: Is that a WiFi antenna?
Nov 28, 2018 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: even now im waiting for a r4i gold plus for my cousin
Nov 28, 2018 12:18 AM - Veho: I thought it was a walkie talkie antenna.
Nov 28, 2018 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles: its on steam
Nov 28, 2018 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: season pass is probably the cheapest
Nov 28, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: well the antena tipe is the most common in routers and thoose wifi pen drives
Nov 28, 2018 12:21 AM - migles: as what purpose they used for i have no idea, probably it was cheap or has good range and they used that antena style for the walkie talkie thing
Nov 28, 2018 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're called dongles
Nov 28, 2018 12:22 AM - migles: or what if the walkie talkie operates from the wifi radio?
Nov 28, 2018 12:22 AM - TwinRetro: I've been waiting 2 months for my damn Helping Hands solder station
Nov 28, 2018 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: not "wifi pen drives" 
Nov 28, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: what range walkie talkies usually use?
Nov 28, 2018 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: like 3km
Nov 28, 2018 12:23 AM - migles: i mean, frequency lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: or so they claim
Nov 28, 2018 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: no clue
Nov 28, 2018 12:24 AM - migles: 3 km, so not 2.4GHz for sure
Nov 28, 2018 12:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: lower i think
Nov 28, 2018 12:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: something mhz
Nov 28, 2018 12:33 AM - migles: funny i just learned that wifi is in the "UHF" range, which i tought it was for tv only
Nov 28, 2018 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be but they released it when TV over the air has become kind of meh lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: yeah i tought tv and wifi operated in total different frenquencies, but its in the same denomination or whatever ya call it
Nov 28, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: and cellular phones are also in the UHF range
Nov 28, 2018 12:36 AM - migles: at least here lol, using 900 MHz
Nov 28, 2018 12:37 AM - migles: ho actually.. it varies, 800, 900 1200...
Nov 28, 2018 12:37 AM - migles: there is several
Nov 28, 2018 12:39 AM - migles: trying to see how legal is RF transmitters lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:39 AM - migles: the raspberry pi has a rf transmitter, wanted to have fun with radio
Nov 28, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's complex... Also has to do with maximum power output
Nov 28, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a TV channel can put out megawatts of power but like WiFi is limited to like 3 watts or something small
Nov 28, 2018 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eham.net/ehamforum/smf/index.php?topic=41599.0;wap2 hmmm 79mW so pretty low lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/A6CeJoY
Nov 28, 2018 12:48 AM - Veho: Watch with sound. (Duh)
Nov 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IueMdK9I4Qg
Nov 28, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you will like it lol
Nov 28, 2018 1:01 AM - Veho: It's weird, Al.
Nov 28, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course  UHF movie lol
Nov 28, 2018 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Nov 28, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk only if you buy dinner first  lol
Nov 28, 2018 2:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cOIms5x.mp4


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 29, 2018)

Nov 28, 2018 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_Z2gWHCr0
Nov 28, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: psio
Nov 28, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: gifs with sound lost their charm and are sooo weak
Nov 28, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: but the butts get better
Nov 28, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: that skyrim part right in the beggining lol i seen it comming
Nov 28, 2018 12:28 PM - migles: that part was the best one aside the butts
Nov 28, 2018 12:29 PM - migles: ok that 911 was also funny
Nov 28, 2018 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi: you can only legally transmit rf on certain bands without a license
Nov 28, 2018 12:33 PM - migles: 7 minutes, is that half life 2???
Nov 28, 2018 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yes they will come knocking on your door if you're disturbing some radio transmission
Nov 28, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: i am interested in getting a spectogram for lulz
Nov 28, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: well there is a neighboor with a rf transmitter lol blasting an old school pirate radio station lol
Nov 28, 2018 12:40 PM - migles: his transmiter is not strong enough to reach here, but i guess i can steal and use that same frequency
Nov 28, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: just want to have some giggles with the radios in my house for 5 minutes anyway
Nov 28, 2018 12:41 PM - migles: its one of thoose "this device can do this, so i want to try it"
Nov 28, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 28, 2018 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt know it had a rf transmitter actually
Nov 28, 2018 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: with radio you have to be careful that you're only broadcasting on the band you want to and it's not bleeding over into something important that will get the feds knocking on your door
Nov 28, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: but with so low power that this thing i dont think it will transmit outside of my room lol
Nov 28, 2018 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: you dont need much power, but yeah
Nov 28, 2018 1:56 PM - migles: like i said, it is just for giggle for 5 minutes
Nov 28, 2018 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Your moms just for giggles
Nov 28, 2018 2:54 PM - BORTZ: I make your mom jiggle
Nov 28, 2018 2:58 PM - Memoir: Doubt it ;o;
Nov 28, 2018 3:17 PM - kenenthk: My mom makes herself jiggle when she walks
Nov 28, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 28, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is flying here from China... Interesting
Nov 28, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe get here in 3 or 4 days lol
Nov 28, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuuDpEsDtVw
Nov 28, 2018 3:47 PM - kenenthk: I might be getting a dollar raise soon
Nov 28, 2018 3:52 PM - kenenthk: 13.25 an hour just to stock
Nov 28, 2018 5:08 PM - MarcusCarter: You must live in America.
Nov 28, 2018 5:19 PM - kenenthk: You mean where you cant have a decent life without making anything over $10 an hour because you get billed out the ass because of everything else?
Nov 28, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it kinda sucks, I make what I consider good money like 8 bucks a week most weeks and to have medical insurance I would have to give up 200 dollars of that...
Nov 28, 2018 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 800 even lol
Nov 28, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously I don't feel that insurance should be 25% of my income so duck it I just don't have insurance lol
Nov 28, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally cheaper to just pay cash to a Dr and buy my medications myself
Nov 28, 2018 5:41 PM - kenenthk: I'm considered government living and still only bring home about $400 to spend a month
Nov 28, 2018 5:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxoKLeI2Ln8 I wouldnt mind being on this show
Nov 28, 2018 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Its like youtube just told me I'm a shitty driver
Nov 28, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Those people suck...
Nov 28, 2018 7:25 PM - migles: i could ride alexis all day ;O;
Nov 28, 2018 7:30 PM - Chary: each and every one of my charmanders in my sig has hats now
Nov 28, 2018 7:30 PM - Chary: i am happy
Nov 28, 2018 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.icepop.com/rare-photos-never-find-history-books/1/
Nov 28, 2018 7:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IQw4ztT.jpg
Nov 28, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: chary !
Nov 28, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: you make my heart very warm
Nov 28, 2018 7:53 PM - migles: i know you did that for me
Nov 28, 2018 9:48 PM - Coto: 
Nov 28, 2018 10:01 PM - Veho: :wft:
Nov 28, 2018 10:01 PM - Veho: * 
Nov 28, 2018 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay
Nov 28, 2018 11:00 PM - Veho: Hmmmmm  https://i.imgur.com/q4VClwz.jpg
Nov 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uXDBOi9 .... Hamburgers endless hamburgers.... Truly God loves us!!!
Nov 28, 2018 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if someone could do the same thing for bacon I can die sooner lol
Nov 28, 2018 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks big enough to eat me
Nov 28, 2018 11:12 PM - migles: psio you can't die without getting the powerball
Nov 28, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 28, 2018 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much milk that cow could make?
Nov 28, 2018 11:21 PM - Veho: At least a quart a day.
Nov 28, 2018 11:21 PM - Veho: More if it's female  
Nov 28, 2018 11:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2MHUJhB.jpg
Nov 28, 2018 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9hgLQsM
Nov 28, 2018 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nwXqN7D lol
Nov 28, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: I don't get the title on the first one.
Nov 28, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Issac Asimov's daughter I think?
Nov 28, 2018 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was a fairly famous Science Fiction writer, wrote like iRobot and stuff 
Nov 28, 2018 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/OldSchoolCool/comments/a16am9/lynda_carter_before_becoming_wonder_woman_1971/
Nov 29, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://global.cainiao.com/detail.htm?mailNoList=LB035941335SG&spm=a3708.7860688.0.d01
Nov 29, 2018 12:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EkBAk31.png
Nov 29, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: boobdf
Nov 29, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: boobs
Nov 29, 2018 12:13 AM - migles: you see i did say boobs wrong the first time trying to write with the left hand
Nov 29, 2018 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 29, 2018 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Fedex, if they don't deliver shit to me at like 9AM, they do it at 8PM lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, hopefully, they still haven't shown up with my NVMe yet
Nov 29, 2018 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers, I just want to go fast 
Nov 29, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK Tom my phone has been sitting at the airport in China for like almost 24 hours now 
Nov 29, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: lel that happens here as well with any shipping company
Nov 29, 2018 12:40 AM - migles: either they are at ya door right in the early morning, or at closing hours
Nov 29, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to hack it and remove all the Chinese spyware lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They showed up at like 7AM with the mattress for our crib just the other day, but this dinky little NVMe? "Eh fuck it let's wait until end of day!"
Nov 29, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the plus side Preditor and Venom are out on 1080P web rips 
Nov 29, 2018 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you seen my latest Chinese gadget? lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Their fucking tracking literally didn't update until last night, was sitting in California until yesterday night when they finally scanned it somewhere else lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Your super rugged shit phone?
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you buy it? Lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - migles: he didnt get the one with the huge antena :c
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was afraid my NVMe burned down in the fires lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did but like 100 bucks cheaper than this https://www.amazon.com/DOOGEE-Proofing-5580mAh-Battery-Android/dp/B075CDSGD8
Nov 29, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: >Military grade
Nov 29, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: kek, thing's gonna fall apart before you touch it ;O;O;O
Nov 29, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks kinda uncomfortable to hold TBH
Nov 29, 2018 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah not bad for chinese garbage lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure it's better than my current rugged phone
Nov 29, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 cores 1GB of RAM and Android 4.4 lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the camera is like 2MP or something
Nov 29, 2018 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works but the new one should be like 2X better (I have low expectations) lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:46 AM - migles: is 1GB of ram still enough?
Nov 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, if you're just sending dick picks to midget t****** amputee strippers
Nov 29, 2018 12:47 AM - migles: ho nvm android 4? lol you just burned money
Nov 29, 2018 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that's his old phone migles lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The new one has 6GB of RAM
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: nice
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And Android 7, apparently
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: it has oreo?
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - migles: 7 not bad
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Nov 29, 2018 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was checking out XDA for my HP Touchpad the other day, that thing has fucking Oreo builds for it lo
Nov 29, 2018 12:49 AM - migles: for me, 6 is the minimum, i can't live with the built in internal storage option
Nov 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to learn to hack Android 7 and 8 VS 4... I am pretty familiar now with 4.4 lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just...silly, for a tablet from 2011
Nov 29, 2018 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a beta right now of 8 for that new phone
Nov 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think the fingerprint sensor stops working if you update to that one....
Nov 29, 2018 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if that's a plus or a con lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to think that was just a meh gimmick, but when I got my S8 I decided to try it and now I can't not use it lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:51 AM - migles: psio put this wallpaper in ya new phone https://imgur.com/gallery/1B2YUDF
Nov 29, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that is freaky and yeah... that would rule lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And suck up all your battery lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:53 AM - Veho: Yeah, now it works 30 minutes on one charge instead of the full hour  ;O;
Nov 29, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That new phone is supposed to last like 20 hours on a charge and wireless charging or some stupid crap lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a phone that can wireless vampire power from nearby devices...
Nov 29, 2018 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just set your phone near something and it starts draining energy
Nov 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My battery lasts about 14 hours with mostly consistent use, and only has a 3000mah battery
Nov 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, probably more than that, but after 14 hours it gets plugged in lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It says it has a 5480mah battery but every place testing it says it's really like 4980 or just under 5000
Nov 29, 2018 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sits around 10-15% by then
Nov 29, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: can someone explain to me why battery capacity is in a "hour" measure?
Nov 29, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the bright side from what I have read, PSP emulation on it is solid like 58-60FPS consistant
Nov 29, 2018 12:56 AM - migles: i never understood this :c
Nov 29, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles it's an electrician thing... like watt hours when they bill your electric
Nov 29, 2018 12:57 AM - migles: but watts hour makes sense, i mean, its wasting 100 watts peer hour?
Nov 29, 2018 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's based on like how much energy it takes to heat 1 gallon of water 1C or something weird
Nov 29, 2018 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, how else would you measure battery capacity?
Nov 29, 2018 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when they didn't..... dark times I tell you lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh this battery is 10248238957238 milliamp seconds!"
Nov 29, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: tom i mean, when you see something like 3000mah, does that mean the battery takes 1 hour to dicharge 3000 amps, i dont understand how that means a capacity
Nov 29, 2018 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 3000 amps, 3000 milliamps
Nov 29, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: *3 miliamps
Nov 29, 2018 12:59 AM - migles: ups yeah you get it
Nov 29, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it gives you something to go by, my old phone is 4 cores 1GB of RAM but the battery is like 1000mah but since there is a potato in my phone it lasts all day for me.
Nov 29, 2018 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 days if I just do work stuff
Nov 29, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: so i am confused because a car can do 100km hour, that has no indication on the fuel that is in the tank...
Nov 29, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New phone has 5 times the battery but like 20 times the power... so I expect it to be the same when it comes to battery lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: so i dont understand how a measure with "something peer hour" can mean a capacity
Nov 29, 2018 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just the power draw rate. For example, if something requires 300ma to power itself, a 3000 mah battery could power it consistently for 10 hours
Nov 29, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: hooo
Nov 29, 2018 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well speed in this case migles would be like 12 volts or how ever many volts they are
Nov 29, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: ok now that makes sense, you have to account the rate your device spends peer hour and do the calcs
Nov 29, 2018 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can calculate stuff like volts X work divided by capacity or something
Nov 29, 2018 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Correct
Nov 29, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's over my pay grade lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is if you have a tiny battery like my old phone stripping out useless crap doubled my time and actually made the phone useful lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:04 AM - migles: couldn't they come up with a "magic powder gauge" like "this power bank has 10000 magic powder
Nov 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They did, it's called mah ;O;
Nov 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When my brother gave it too me, had like 4 hours and slow as fuck... stripped down to nothing it runs fast and the battery lasts
Nov 29, 2018 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom is right
Nov 29, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy more mah and you will be fine 
Nov 29, 2018 1:05 AM - migles: ok i need to put this in my brain lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could either have a simple label like mah, or you could just have the various calculations required to find the mah lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:05 AM - migles: it still feels weird to call it "peer hour" but i guess it makes sense
Nov 29, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to get a 128GB MicroSD card for it too....
Nov 29, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know they are pretty cheap now
Nov 29, 2018 1:06 AM - migles: psio i got one in black friday, 26 bucks
Nov 29, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-128GB-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B073JYC4XM/ref=sr_1_2?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1543453602&sr=1-2&keywords=128gb+micro+sd+card
Nov 29, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 bucks now migles
Nov 29, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: yeah sounds about right
Nov 29, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: inports to my country gets a bit over 26
Nov 29, 2018 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Samsungs MSD cards went super cheap during sales
Nov 29, 2018 1:07 AM - migles: 32 bucks
Nov 29, 2018 1:08 AM - migles: but psio i regret not getting the yellow models of theese cards
Nov 29, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can get a UHS 3 card for the same price Psi 
Nov 29, 2018 1:08 AM - migles: they are slow :c
Nov 29, 2018 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWZWYVP/?th=1 < Faster  lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh where Tom?
Nov 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm both say 100MB's a second but yours is a better color so it wins lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: wow 20 bucks, nice!
Nov 29, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: psio 100MB sequential...
Nov 29, 2018 1:09 AM - migles: the uhs 3 has way better random writes and reads
Nov 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well UHS = minimum transfer speed, UHS-1 is 10MB/s
Nov 29, 2018 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: UHS-3 is 30MB/s
Nov 29, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh ok yes hmmm that would help with the PS1 emulations lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My potato phone plays Doom so good... lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:10 AM - migles: which translated that means, that you get random transfer speeds of 30MB
Nov 29, 2018 1:11 AM - migles: do any phones support that extra pins in that fancy high speed cards? i guess they are called "ii"
Nov 29, 2018 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah not sure if my phone does or not? lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: its another class of cards psio
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: they have a little mark with "ii" on them
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: which means they have extra pins for extra speed ;O;
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I can do is plug it in and see lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think so, not yet anyways
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - migles: heres a photo https://www.ephotozine.com/articles/top-10-best-microsd-memory-cards-27366/images/UHS-II-vs-UHS-I-microSD-Cards.jpg
Nov 29, 2018 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My S8 doesn't support UHS-II (which is the double speed stuff) lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: S8*
Nov 29, 2018 1:13 AM - migles: they still work in normal devices but you get extra speed by devices that support those extra pins, which i believe its only fancy video cameras
Nov 29, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/7fbc44e2
Nov 29, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh so it would still work
Nov 29, 2018 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but maybe not as fast as it would on something new lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: but in normal devices like phones you can just go with the uhs3 cards, they give you better random writes and reads
Nov 29, 2018 1:14 AM - migles: btw psio, "ii" (the extra pins) its  adifferent class\different thing from the normal UHS-3 cards
Nov 29, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: the SDA made a huge mess with the namings lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: they call thoose UHS-II
Nov 29, 2018 1:16 AM - migles: which confuses people with the UHS-1 and UHS-3 difference
Nov 29, 2018 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghhh lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when you could just jam it in anywhere and it would just work lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:19 AM - migles: it still does that lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:19 AM - migles: they are all compatible
Nov 29, 2018 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh good lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:20 AM - migles: its just something to keep an eye when shopping, if you see UHS-I and own a device that is able to do UHS-ii, (very likely you dont) you could go better with a UHS-ii card
Nov 29, 2018 1:21 AM - migles: but unless you get a very good video camera, all your devices are very likely UHS-1 (no extra pins)
Nov 29, 2018 1:21 AM - migles: everything is still all compatible
Nov 29, 2018 1:21 AM - migles: ups, i messed up, no extra pins= UHS-I
Nov 29, 2018 1:22 AM - migles: UHS-1 is the normal speed name, which means 10MB minimum, UHS-3 means 30MB minimum speeds
Nov 29, 2018 1:22 AM - migles: now they even added the "A" rating lol, the A stands for apps, only sandisk does A2 i believe, which is you get much better random reads and writes, so its better used by apps
Nov 29, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: and of course we can't forget about the capacity standart, SD SDHC and SDXC
Nov 29, 2018 1:24 AM - migles: hey psio, you seen the new memory card? the one who going to replace the micro sd cards?
Nov 29, 2018 1:25 AM - migles: nano sd, i believe it was Huawei who did that
Nov 29, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it will not
Nov 29, 2018 1:25 AM - migles: they just shaped the micro sd cards into the same thing as a sim card lol
Nov 29, 2018 1:25 AM - migles: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/10/16/17985578/huawei-nano-memory-cards-nm-microsd-replacement-mate-20-pro
Nov 29, 2018 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything is still going to be SD or MicroSD 
Nov 29, 2018 1:25 AM - migles: phone manufacters will catch that trend...
Nov 29, 2018 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no will end up like Vita cards 
Nov 29, 2018 1:26 AM - migles: it kinda makes sense actually
Nov 29, 2018 1:27 AM - migles: phones have dual sims, so why not shape memory cards into sim cards and you can use one slot for a memory card instead of a whole new slot for a card
Nov 29, 2018 1:28 AM - migles: you will see, apple will do this in their next phone and claim they invented
Nov 29, 2018 2:44 AM - AsPika2219: RIP... Stephen Hillenburg... The creator of Spongebob Squarepants.... 
Nov 29, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles maybe. My new phone has 3 slots 2 for sims cards and 1 for MicroSD so that seems nice lol
Nov 29, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VL0CcXq
Nov 29, 2018 3:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rIrOage.jpg
Nov 29, 2018 3:59 AM - Joe88: https://www.kitguru.net/components/memory/matthew-wilson/chinese-investigation-claims-to-have-massive-evidence-of-dram-price-fixing/


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 30, 2018)

Nov 29, 2018 4:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZsHqxFg.jpg
Nov 29, 2018 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 I believe it's true
Nov 29, 2018 4:43 AM - Veho: Industry level price fixing? QUELLE SHOCK! QUELLE SORPRESE!
Nov 29, 2018 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ch3yLI2.jpg I found my new avatar!!!!
Nov 29, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xTEX7C6
Nov 29, 2018 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ch3yLI2.jpg Too me my herald!!! I hunger!!! Find me BBW midgets!!!
Nov 29, 2018 5:05 AM - Veho: Any last word? https://i.imgur.com/NoO4qa3.jpg
Nov 29, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scandinavian?
Nov 29, 2018 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: probably lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: Wales.
Nov 29, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch
Nov 29, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Llanfairpwllgwyngyll
Nov 29, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: Found a longer one    (~she)
Nov 29, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu
Nov 29, 2018 5:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/c0w3XbV.jpg
Nov 29, 2018 5:17 AM - Veho: Tweens are a species unto their own, let me tell you.
Nov 29, 2018 7:33 AM - Duo8: damn bangkok is the longest of them all
Nov 29, 2018 7:33 AM - Duo8: city with the longest name
Nov 29, 2018 7:34 AM - Duo8: maybe longest traffic jams too
Nov 29, 2018 10:30 AM - kenenthk: Shits
Nov 29, 2018 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good
Nov 29, 2018 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/lineageos-drops-support-devices-inactive-maintainers/amp/
Nov 29, 2018 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: -Despatched to OverSeas Postal Admin (From SG/SIN to US/LAX)  2018-11-29 13:51:48
Nov 29, 2018 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy my phone is LA... lol
Nov 29, 2018 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In even
Nov 29, 2018 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/w5gW2ID.gifv
Nov 29, 2018 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/d6h32o8dvd021.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=e5121ea6424cd0436d2700b7d5ea7a3429c8c430
Nov 29, 2018 12:11 PM - migles: lol i want one
Nov 29, 2018 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you just know it's not gonna live up to the price tag
Nov 29, 2018 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll all be gone in 20 minutes
Nov 29, 2018 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe an hour
Nov 29, 2018 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could buy a lot of drugs and hookers for that price and have far more fun
Nov 29, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you buy that one, to celebrate your divorce lol
Nov 29, 2018 12:38 PM - migles: does it come with free stds?
Nov 29, 2018 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could do that Psi
Nov 29, 2018 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: either way you are getting a divorce
Nov 29, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy, after 3 hours of troubleshooting and 4 cloning attempts I finally go sort of fast lol. http://prntscr.com/lom411
Nov 29, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Macrium, EaseUS Todo, and even Clonezilla for some reason had issues cloning my old SSD
Nov 29, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It either wouldn't boot at all, or wouldn't clone the EFI partition, or (in Clonezilla's case, oddly) overwrote the OS BCD with Window's recovery BCD?
Nov 29, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: your drive is broken
Nov 29, 2018 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ended up just booting into Linux and using DD lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The drives are fine, it's just the cloning software was all just shit I guess lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:11 PM - migles: how did 3 different tools can't clone into your ssd?
Nov 29, 2018 5:11 PM - migles: never had issues with macrium
Nov 29, 2018 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Me either, it worked fine for my laptop when I bought an M.2 for that
Nov 29, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My old SSD still tests fine, and the new one tests fine, so no idea what was happening
Nov 29, 2018 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought maybe it was a BIOS thing at first, but just ended up being a weird issue
Nov 29, 2018 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably the oddest one was Clonezilla, I've no idea how it managed to fuck everything up
Nov 29, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: how did clonezilla fucked stuff?
Nov 29, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It either wouldn't boot at all, or wouldn't clone the EFI partition, *or (in Clonezilla's case, oddly) overwrote the OS BCD with Window's recovery BCD?*
Nov 29, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried restoring the BCD but then it'd just keep BSODing
Nov 29, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd just endlessly reboot into recovery instead of Windows, even though it seemed to see Windows as a boot option
Nov 29, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: btw, how do i quickly know that the ssd i got is a ramless drive?
Nov 29, 2018 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google? Lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: isn't there a tool that is able to show me that?
Nov 29, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: asking this because my friend has a sandisc ssd, have no idea what model
Nov 29, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: and i was wondering if it was one of thoose shit models with no ram
Nov 29, 2018 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think there's any software that does it really
Nov 29, 2018 5:18 PM - migles: and that could be the explanation why isn't as fast as it should
Nov 29, 2018 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use CrystalDiskInfo to pull the model number lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:18 PM - migles: ok
Nov 29, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to spend another 3 hours and 4 cloning attempts to clone my work HDD to my old SSD 
Nov 29, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: good luck
Nov 29, 2018 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just use dd again TBH lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: thats the kind of stuff that i just give up and get into bed crying
Nov 29, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: and then dont touch the thing anymore
Nov 29, 2018 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 chirping sounds and bad sectors
Nov 29, 2018 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Throw it at the wall to make it go faster
Nov 29, 2018 5:25 PM - migles: just overclock it
Nov 29, 2018 5:26 PM - migles: install a cfw to get rid of the company and fbi spyware installed in the ssd rom
Nov 29, 2018 5:26 PM - migles: makes it faster ;O;
Nov 29, 2018 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be some settings in Windows holding you back?
Nov 29, 2018 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also make sure your drives are not set for automatic defrag
Nov 29, 2018 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 3 days for delivery lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work the next 4 but I suspect it will take that long at least lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the plus side I am scheduled for like 14 hours of OT next week 
Nov 29, 2018 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fat check city truly my boss loves me lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:38 PM - kenenthk: Tell your boss to fuck off i did and got a raise
Nov 29, 2018 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk but your boss is hot?
Nov 29, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus OT for me is like 22 dollars or something
Nov 29, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The more OT I get the less time I have to spend at home
Nov 29, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Win win win lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:52 PM - kenenthk: But you have a loving wife and daughter
Nov 29, 2018 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Think your coffins going to be ordered from goodwill.com?
Nov 29, 2018 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Coffin? Pffffft, when Psi dies they're gonna cremate him and scatter his ashes all over midget t****** BBW amputee porn stars
Nov 29, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:57 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mix me in with some cocaine and have them snort me!!!
Nov 29, 2018 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy hell downloaded Android 9.2 for my phone (pre rooted and a laundry list of stuff pre installed) 1.5GB's lol
Nov 29, 2018 5:58 PM - Flame: how the fuck did you get 9.2?
Nov 29, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heheheheh  thank the Russians 
Nov 29, 2018 5:59 PM - Flame: 9.0 is the latest
Nov 29, 2018 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=871178
Nov 29, 2018 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Because it's the number after 9.1
Nov 29, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's probably 9.0 but like a few versions with fixes for the phone
Nov 29, 2018 6:00 PM - Flame: Russians in your phone psio stealing your votes
Nov 29, 2018 6:00 PM - kenenthk: A few fixes would just be 9.05 update
Nov 29, 2018 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are calling it 3 in 1 what ever that means... probably a bastardized 7.0 8.0 9.0 ROM
Nov 29, 2018 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame it's true Chinese Phone Russian ROM now all I need is some Japanese and German stuff in there somehow...
Nov 29, 2018 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it just name updates like imeis
Nov 29, 2018 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 6:03 PM - kenenthk: There should be an update that does nothing at all just to see if people say I gr s better
Nov 29, 2018 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Its
Nov 29, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That only works for Apple lol
Nov 29, 2018 6:04 PM - Flame: when you are at the pearly gates psio... pretend you know nothing about that phone
Nov 29, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPngyEZtpE4
Nov 29, 2018 6:05 PM - kenenthk: 3d touch was valuable you ass 
Nov 29, 2018 6:06 PM - Flame: 3d touch ass more like am i right?
Nov 29, 2018 6:07 PM - kenenthk: I like 1d asses better thank you
Nov 29, 2018 6:08 PM - Flame: eewww flat asses
Nov 29, 2018 6:08 PM - kenenthk: I get it everyone's in love with gamerzmum here
Nov 29, 2018 6:09 PM - Flame: I like nice butts and I can not lie You other brothers can't deny
Nov 29, 2018 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 6:10 PM - kenenthk: It's like basic science flatter girls mean tighter body parts
Nov 29, 2018 6:11 PM - kenenthk: I was with a heavier girl once and it was like the stage of a Michael jackson concert
Nov 29, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends to be honest lol
Nov 29, 2018 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Different women have different sized vag's like men have different sized peniors
Nov 29, 2018 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5-7dIoNWKOM?t=615
Nov 29, 2018 6:27 PM - kenenthk: I guess Mariah Carey proved that right
Nov 29, 2018 7:16 PM - BORTZ: mmmmm gamerzmum <3
Nov 29, 2018 7:17 PM - VinsCool: Gay
Nov 29, 2018 7:17 PM - BORTZ: ^
Nov 29, 2018 7:42 PM - AtsuNii: You tried to summon Dinoh, however he is not available right now. Can I take a message for him?
Nov 29, 2018 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yes
Nov 29, 2018 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tell him "butt stuff"
Nov 29, 2018 7:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AkNnkjy.png
Nov 29, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: he has a big property and a large bath tub worth of lube, he could make one hell of a slip n slide
Nov 29, 2018 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know I would
Nov 29, 2018 8:36 PM - migles: hey tom?
Nov 29, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: so, my pi needs a 2.5 amps power suply, does that mean he wastes 2.5A per hour?
Nov 29, 2018 8:37 PM - migles: picking  what we talked yesterday about battery capacity
Nov 29, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: No
Nov 29, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's the max power draw with usb devices connected
Nov 29, 2018 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pi on its own is 1A or less
Nov 29, 2018 8:40 PM - migles: but is that value amp peer hour?
Nov 29, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes but an old light bulb or TV uses way more.
Nov 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Pi itself will draw something like 6-700mA at full load without any USB drives connected or anything.
Nov 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So in the grand scheme of things it's almost non existent
Nov 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When it's idle or doing little it'll draw like 200 or 300mA IIRC
Nov 29, 2018 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is correct they run a long time even on batteries
Nov 29, 2018 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The amount of battery powered pi projects is amazing.
Nov 29, 2018 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They generally recommend 2.5A so there's a good amount of wiggle room when you're running a Pi and have like a keyboard and mouse plugged in, with some GPIO stuff or a camera etc etc
Nov 29, 2018 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you OC the Pi you can get it to use like 1.3A or something, at least with the new Pi 3 B+ lol
Nov 29, 2018 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, cloning my work HDD to the SSD was totally fine with just Macrium this time lol
Nov 29, 2018 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to defrag! lol
Nov 29, 2018 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/d65xgufb1c121.jpg
Nov 29, 2018 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/mu0wtmndeb121.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=bc6a4486c0e45feced6ec0cc168f9c2440f2b7f6 That party must have been lit... lol
Nov 29, 2018 9:58 PM - AlanJohn: hello lame irc
Nov 29, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: cheese
Nov 29, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: the new hitman 2 game, 120 GB
Nov 29, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: install size
Nov 29, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: then there is the people who decide to put it 1 huge rar, with 100+ rar's inside
Nov 29, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: and then expect people to seed the torrent ;O;
Nov 29, 2018 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles, that's just people putting the scene release into one file rather than extracting it
Nov 29, 2018 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the original files are still intact, if you wanna reseed for example
Nov 29, 2018 11:17 PM - migles: pff
Nov 29, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: just installed pi hole
Nov 29, 2018 11:18 PM - migles: it is very nice
Nov 29, 2018 11:20 PM - migles: now to see if it blocks the shity phone apps ads
Nov 29, 2018 11:28 PM - migles: wow internet is really fast now
Nov 29, 2018 11:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone looking for a cheap decent 4k monitor? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB0koVpa8Dw
Nov 29, 2018 11:31 PM - migles: how much american dollarinos?
Nov 29, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFAR3WggSRk
Nov 30, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGOhCxkPSog
Nov 30, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AGOhCxkPSog?t=1763 migles needs to see this lol
Nov 30, 2018 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm wish my tablet was as good as my phone will be lol
Nov 30, 2018 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://nextradioapp.com neat
Nov 30, 2018 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS7IABNTk_U
Nov 30, 2018 3:59 AM - Veho: It's so small! I can't even find it!


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 1, 2018)

Nov 30, 2018 5:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YG8ODna
Nov 30, 2018 5:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxFRHzrO7FY
Nov 30, 2018 5:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 30, 2018 7:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.redd.it/9lrzjzftwb121.gif
Nov 30, 2018 7:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 30, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: ball busters, gotta catch them all!
Nov 30, 2018 11:33 AM - kenenthk: You gotta catch all the balls?
Nov 30, 2018 1:37 PM - migles: the farts on a bus go round and round, round and round
Nov 30, 2018 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: when you're on a bus and the entire bus smells like turds because someone used the portapotty
Nov 30, 2018 1:56 PM - Localhorst86: that's why I always shit in the aisle
Nov 30, 2018 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're not helping
Nov 30, 2018 1:58 PM - Localhorst86: but I try to
Nov 30, 2018 1:58 PM - Localhorst86: and that's what counts
Nov 30, 2018 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: no 
Nov 30, 2018 2:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 30, 2018 2:23 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 30, 2018 2:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Nov 30, 2018 2:24 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 30, 2018 2:26 PM - Noctosphere: I'm waitting in hope of an answer 
Nov 30, 2018 2:26 PM - Noctosphere: once had that problem and got no answer
Nov 30, 2018 2:26 PM - Noctosphere: truying again now
Nov 30, 2018 2:26 PM - Noctosphere: :S
Nov 30, 2018 2:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What? 
Nov 30, 2018 2:30 PM - Noctosphere: on gbatemp
Nov 30, 2018 2:30 PM - Noctosphere: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-can-i-edit-save-of-pokemon-gba-game-on-wii-u.524827/  https://gbatemp.net/threads/save-error-with-pokemon-gba-games-on-wii-u-gba-emulator.524830/
Nov 30, 2018 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Try throwing stuff at it
Nov 30, 2018 2:38 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 30, 2018 2:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 30, 2018 2:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not how you fix something you crazy person
Nov 30, 2018 2:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which pokemon game you playing? 
Nov 30, 2018 2:52 PM - Noctosphere: pokemon ash gray part 2
Nov 30, 2018 2:52 PM - Noctosphere: its a pokemon rom hack of fire red i think
Nov 30, 2018 2:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well if your emulator isn't properly configured for the proper save format. Maybe you should check.
Nov 30, 2018 3:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pokemon uses a rare FLASH 128kb save format
Nov 30, 2018 3:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Doubt something like virtual console ever uses.
Nov 30, 2018 3:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Unless you count super mario advance 4.
Nov 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Noctosphere: thats what tom told me to
Nov 30, 2018 3:07 PM - Noctosphere: i just dont know how to set it up
Nov 30, 2018 3:15 PM - Noctosphere: btw sonic, can you answer in the thread please, I might miss message in the chat
Nov 30, 2018 3:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What emulator you using? Visualboy advance should be automatic.
Nov 30, 2018 3:56 PM - Noctosphere: idk lemme check
Nov 30, 2018 3:56 PM - Noctosphere: i just came back
Nov 30, 2018 3:56 PM - Noctosphere: glad i saw your message
Nov 30, 2018 3:57 PM - Noctosphere: VBA Next Retroarch
Nov 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Noctosphere: sonic
Nov 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Noctosphere: seriously
Nov 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Noctosphere: ca you answer in the thread?
Nov 30, 2018 3:58 PM - Noctosphere: it might help others too
Nov 30, 2018 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have no idea about retroarch but it probably supports 128kb flash
Nov 30, 2018 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: retroarch config is kind of a mess though
Nov 30, 2018 4:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol, I don't bother using retroarch, I just use VBA GX on wii 
Nov 30, 2018 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Never have problems there.
Nov 30, 2018 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: same
Nov 30, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, I don't think Retroarch has an option to change save type because it's setup automatically
Nov 30, 2018 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: really like the UI of vba gx
Nov 30, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There might be something in the config files that can change it, but from what I recall there's nothing in the GUI
Nov 30, 2018 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there must be a way to change flash save type, it can't always be autodetected
Nov 30, 2018 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless it just always uses 128k which i guess would work with 64k games
Nov 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Noctosphere: omg guys
Nov 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I remember, Retroarch saves everything in a .SRM format
Nov 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Noctosphere: why not talking about it in the thread?
Nov 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 30, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For GBA anyways
Nov 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a weirder save file size, like 138kb or something
Nov 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 30, 2018 4:23 PM - Noctosphere: what im looking for actually
Nov 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Noctosphere: is to edit save file of pokemon ash gray pt 2 to use cheats
Nov 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Noctosphere: to give 999 rare candy
Nov 30, 2018 4:24 PM - Noctosphere: is there a way to do that on retroarch?
Nov 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'm aware of
Nov 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Noctosphere: ok 
Nov 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Noctosphere: so my only hope is to edit save file like regular?
Nov 30, 2018 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think you can use the normal Pokemon save game editors with a ROMHack, since all the memory addresses will be different from a standard pokemon game
Nov 30, 2018 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: where's the fun in that?
Nov 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Noctosphere: well actually
Nov 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Noctosphere: it does work
Nov 30, 2018 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: also some romhacks you can
Nov 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Noctosphere: I tryed with VBA on PC
Nov 30, 2018 4:28 PM - Noctosphere: and it works
Nov 30, 2018 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your best bet to play the game on your Wii U would be to abandon Retroarch and just use VBA GX on vWii
Nov 30, 2018 4:31 PM - Noctosphere: can i play it with wii u buttons or ill need a wiimote?
Nov 30, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: wiimote
Nov 30, 2018 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you use wii vc injects
Nov 30, 2018 4:32 PM - Noctosphere: but that wouldnt be vba gx?
Nov 30, 2018 4:32 PM - Noctosphere: i mean, vc inject
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Noctosphere: alright then, thanks guys 
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Chary: >game
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Noctosphere: Is there a way to do it on 3ds then?
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Chary: >on your wii u
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think the Wii U gamepad works with it, but I know there was a release that'd let you use the Wii U Pro controller on vWii stuff
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - Chary: nice joke tom
Nov 30, 2018 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would and yeah wupc works with some homebrew
Nov 30, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: wiivc inject can run any homebrew
Nov 30, 2018 4:34 PM - Noctosphere: is there a way to do it on n3ds then?
Nov 30, 2018 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes and no
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: gba injects work well but only support 64k flash
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Noctosphere: i mean save edit on gba rom
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Noctosphere: ok 
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Noctosphere: damn
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Noctosphere: well
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Noctosphere: thanks guys 
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? I thought you 128k GBA games work fine now?
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Noctosphere: ?
Nov 30, 2018 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got injects of GBA pokemon games that save and work fine on my N3ds
Nov 30, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They also support RTC too IIRC
Nov 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Noctosphere: well, to edit save file of a gba rom on 3ds, what do I need to do?
Nov 30, 2018 4:37 PM - Noctosphere: inject a gbarom in a vc?
Nov 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Noctosphere: is it necessary? because iirc, gba rom hack cant be injected
Nov 30, 2018 4:38 PM - Devin: Gonna finally upgrade my printer tomorrow. Manually leveling the bed is a paaaaain.
Nov 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK they can, so long as they're patched it should be fine
Nov 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can use whatever the most recent save dumper is on the 3DS to dump VC inject saves
Nov 30, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to remember the name of the injector for GBA games though
Nov 30, 2018 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/discussion-new-super-ultimate-injector-nsui.500376/ < ahh, there it is
Nov 30, 2018 4:40 PM - Noctosphere: alright, ill try this thanks
Nov 30, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: i dont understand my computer...
Nov 30, 2018 4:48 PM - migles: in overwatch, its the game that makes it the most hot
Nov 30, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: mining makes it less hot but its a wierd hot
Nov 30, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: (concentrated hot in one area, while in overwatch it gets blown)
Nov 30, 2018 4:49 PM - migles: then there is far cry 4 who makes a weird coil noise
Nov 30, 2018 4:50 PM - migles: and now hitman 2, super loud coil noise who i almost tought it come from the speakers
Nov 30, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: this coil noise is so weird and freakes me out, it kinda looks like dial up noise
Nov 30, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles cpu or gpu?
Nov 30, 2018 4:52 PM - migles: i dunno, i only know it comes from inside, didnt open it up to check it
Nov 30, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: that gets hot i mean
Nov 30, 2018 4:53 PM - migles: ho, the gpu very likely
Nov 30, 2018 4:53 PM - migles: i didnt measured it, but i feel it
Nov 30, 2018 4:53 PM - Noctosphere: ok, so I created a CIA with that program, I'm gonna install it now, but I still need a way to inject save file
Nov 30, 2018 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: overwatch isnt a GPU heavy game which means its more likely cpu bound
Nov 30, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: i believe its the gpu, because i crancked the graphics all up to the max and does 200 fps lol
Nov 30, 2018 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you are doing high refresh rate then yeah
Nov 30, 2018 4:54 PM - migles: limit is 300
Nov 30, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: i always turn of vsync
Nov 30, 2018 4:55 PM - migles: and make the frames unlimited, otherwise i deal with mouse lag
Nov 30, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: other games though, you may be cpu limited which would explain it not getting as hot
Nov 30, 2018 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: but when you say the pc gets hot what are you measuring?
Nov 30, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: i measure my room feel ;O;
Nov 30, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: the room gets warmy
Nov 30, 2018 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol use speedfan or something
Nov 30, 2018 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: measures cpu+gpu
Nov 30, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: i can just check in software i know lol
Nov 30, 2018 4:56 PM - migles: but didnt bothered with it, i know it stays in the limits
Nov 30, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: the GPU does stay at 65 i believe
Nov 30, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: the fans never get loud
Nov 30, 2018 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: that may be true but it might not be turboing to max
Nov 30, 2018 4:57 PM - migles: and this triple blade can make F1 car noise loud lol
Nov 30, 2018 4:58 PM - migles: i once set the gpu fans to the max, this thing gets extremly noisy
Nov 30, 2018 4:59 PM - Noctosphere: good it works
Nov 30, 2018 4:59 PM - Noctosphere: now I need a way to inject a save file
Nov 30, 2018 4:59 PM - Noctosphere: how do i do that on n3ds?
Nov 30, 2018 4:59 PM - Noctosphere: I have a SAV file in my n3ds msd card
Nov 30, 2018 4:59 PM - Noctosphere: what now?
Nov 30, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCdPn-Pa8Qw
Nov 30, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: nocto i remember i just used JKSV to manage VC saves
Nov 30, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: you are using VC right?
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Noctosphere: JKSV?
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Noctosphere: yes
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - migles: yeah a save manager
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Noctosphere: VC
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Noctosphere: for inside 3ds?
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - migles: i believe it can be used with vc titles as well i dont remember well
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Noctosphere: is it an homebrew?
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-jks-savemanager-homebrew-cia-save-manager.413143/
Nov 30, 2018 5:01 PM - Noctosphere: kk thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: i used that to backup my saves from the 3ds
Nov 30, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: but i dont remember if it actually worked with virtual console titles
Nov 30, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: but try that
Nov 30, 2018 5:03 PM - Noctosphere: kk thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:03 PM - Noctosphere: oh and btw, while im there, what file do I need to back up from my 3ds for safe measure?
Nov 30, 2018 5:03 PM - Noctosphere: I forgot, my old backup got deleted
Nov 30, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: you mean the nand backup?
Nov 30, 2018 5:04 PM - Noctosphere: yes
Nov 30, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: it should be a file with "nand" in the name, in the root of the card, should be 1GB and something
Nov 30, 2018 5:04 PM - migles: or not sure if they get trimmed by default
Nov 30, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: it is a .bin file
Nov 30, 2018 5:05 PM - Noctosphere: thats all what i need to backup?
Nov 30, 2018 5:05 PM - Noctosphere: for safety?
Nov 30, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: i am kinda outdated in the 3ds scene, they did changed a lot from tools used and how tools worked
Nov 30, 2018 5:05 PM - migles: yeah, its the nand of the console, so if it bricks you can restore that
Nov 30, 2018 5:06 PM - Noctosphere: nope, no bin file with NAND in the name
Nov 30, 2018 5:06 PM - Noctosphere: but, I have arm11.bin and arm9.bin
Nov 30, 2018 5:06 PM - migles: thoose are firmware stuff
Nov 30, 2018 5:06 PM - migles: not the entire nand
Nov 30, 2018 5:06 PM - Noctosphere: you know what
Nov 30, 2018 5:07 PM - Noctosphere: nvm
Nov 30, 2018 5:07 PM - Noctosphere: ill create a thread
Nov 30, 2018 5:07 PM - Noctosphere: and get the list there
Nov 30, 2018 5:07 PM - Noctosphere: thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:07 PM - migles: did you follow that 3ds guide website?
Nov 30, 2018 5:07 PM - Noctosphere: i did, but my backup got deleted
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - Noctosphere: i just need rto do another backup
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - Noctosphere: is it written on the site?
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: try the Section VIII - Backup Essential Files
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: n that guide?
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - migles: https://3ds.hacks.guide/finalizing-setup
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - Noctosphere: kk thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:08 PM - Noctosphere: also
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: .3dsx files
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: what are they? hopmebrew?
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - migles: its done in gotmode i believe
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: godmode?
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - migles: yeah thoose are homebrew for the homebrew channel
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: damn, I never felt safe with that
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - migles: godmod is a homebrew to to access and do stuff with the console storage
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: oh ok
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:09 PM - Noctosphere: oh ok
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - Noctosphere: i though it was that, you know, press power button while pressing start
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - Noctosphere: or something like that
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: yes its that program
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - Noctosphere: well, ill check all this, thanks
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: that you hold start in boot
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - migles: that thing is an homebrew called godmod
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - Noctosphere: okok :S
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - Noctosphere: ill try that
Nov 30, 2018 5:10 PM - Noctosphere: thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:11 PM - Noctosphere: for everything
Nov 30, 2018 5:11 PM - migles: i think you can also use godmod to extract save files including from virtual console but i am not sure and i wouldn't attempt it because that is dealing with the system files in the console
Nov 30, 2018 5:12 PM - Noctosphere: damnit
Nov 30, 2018 5:13 PM - Noctosphere: that tool you gave me
Nov 30, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: jksv?
Nov 30, 2018 5:13 PM - Noctosphere: MHGSV
Nov 30, 2018 5:13 PM - Noctosphere: well, thats what I downloaded
Nov 30, 2018 5:13 PM - Noctosphere: :S
Nov 30, 2018 5:13 PM - Noctosphere: well, it gives me an error message on boot
Nov 30, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: hoo
Nov 30, 2018 5:14 PM - Noctosphere: hoo?
Nov 30, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: probably jksm is outdated :C and they changed it to another name or something..
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: wait
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: in boot of the console??
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - Noctosphere: lol kk thx 
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - Noctosphere: no, when I boot it in the homebrew launcher
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: damn you scared me lol
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - migles: well probably that one doesnt work anymore :c
Nov 30, 2018 5:15 PM - Noctosphere: lol 
Nov 30, 2018 5:16 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 30, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: yeah create a thread, maybe someone knows a better tool
Nov 30, 2018 5:16 PM - Noctosphere: kk thx
Nov 30, 2018 5:16 PM - migles: i used that one in the past and worked, but that was in like early 2017...
Nov 30, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: i have my 3ds abandoned since then XD
Nov 30, 2018 5:17 PM - Noctosphere: 
Nov 30, 2018 5:17 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Nov 30, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: but wait
Nov 30, 2018 5:17 PM - migles: heres dedicated instructions how to make the nand backup https://3ds.hacks.guide/godmode9-usage
Nov 30, 2018 5:18 PM - migles: there is a tutorial in that page for GBA saves XD
Nov 30, 2018 5:19 PM - migles: but i am not sure if still applies to GB or GBC saves
Nov 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Nov 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Noctosphere: thsnkd
Nov 30, 2018 5:19 PM - Noctosphere: thanks*
Nov 30, 2018 5:21 PM - migles: ho look
Nov 30, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: checkpoint, the homebrew that replaced jksv (in the 3ds hacks guide)
Nov 30, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: does seem to support virtual console
Nov 30, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: https://github.com/FlagBrew/Checkpoint
Nov 30, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: https://github.com/FlagBrew/Checkpoint/releases
Nov 30, 2018 5:22 PM - migles: you can use it as a cia or 3dsx
Nov 30, 2018 5:45 PM - BORTZ: so whats the accepted way to play GBA games on an N3DS
Nov 30, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: virtual console?
Nov 30, 2018 5:47 PM - migles: cuz from what people say its like real hardware?
Nov 30, 2018 5:47 PM - BORTZ: yeah i was hoping to be able to play with cheats and other things emulators can do
Nov 30, 2018 5:48 PM - BORTZ: but i am gathering that retro arch isnt really the way to go huh
Nov 30, 2018 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, mGBA is your best bet if you want emulation, but you can use GBAATM to patch gba games with cheats
Nov 30, 2018 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: from our very own resident cracker
Nov 30, 2018 6:14 PM - BORTZ: is GBAATM or MGBA a retroarch core?
Nov 30, 2018 6:14 PM - BORTZ: and i am looking to play some heavy hitters like Golden Sun
Nov 30, 2018 6:14 PM - Arras: I would assume GBAATM just adds cheats directly to a rom, and you then play the modified rom through visualboy advance
Nov 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Arras: though that's a guess based on the wording
Nov 30, 2018 6:15 PM - BORTZ: after some testing, gpSP is garbage thanks to the dynarc messing everything up
Nov 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Arras: er, virtual console
Nov 30, 2018 6:15 PM - Arras: not visualboy I'm dumb
Nov 30, 2018 6:15 PM - BORTZ: ah
Nov 30, 2018 6:16 PM - BORTZ: i am also tossing around the idea of getting a GBA flashcart for 100% compat and just taking my loss. I was hoping the 3DS would be an all in one deal with retroarch
Nov 30, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Correct, GBAATM basically "injects" cheats into ROMs
Nov 30, 2018 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only mentioned because mGBA still doesn't support cheats on the 3DS version
Nov 30, 2018 6:16 PM - Arras: well Virtual Console is basically an all in one deal, it just doesn't have cheats or save states
Nov 30, 2018 6:17 PM - Arras: which is inconvenient, but the GBA era is much better about difficulties and saving anywhere, so it's not nearly as big a problem as it would be on ie NES
Nov 30, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup gpSP is buggy, mGBA is better but slower
Nov 30, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: GBAATM is GBA Auto Trainer Maker
Nov 30, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: actually, i mentioned it so he could use cheats on gba vc
Nov 30, 2018 8:56 PM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/8V8r8RZ.png
Nov 30, 2018 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://soundcloud.com/robkta/field-of-hopes-and-dreams-deltarune-remixout-now-on-gamechops
Nov 30, 2018 10:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jZX9eKo.jpg
Dec 1, 2018 1:02 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUxk4V2Ym8w
Dec 1, 2018 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I just won an auction for a Macintosh Plus, for a whopping $45 shipped 
Dec 1, 2018 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/60302938
Dec 1, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WzJJDwg.mp4
Dec 1, 2018 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: very splus of you Tom lol
Dec 1, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Dec 1, 2018 2:46 AM - BORTZ: what all do I need to put on a new SD card for it to work in my 3DS
Dec 1, 2018 2:46 AM - BORTZ: i cant remember
Dec 1, 2018 3:10 AM - BORTZ: I'm afraid my SD card is corrupting myself
Dec 1, 2018 3:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/acF0Gcv


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 2, 2018)

Dec 1, 2018 4:15 AM - TurdPooCharger: @BORTZ, https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-hard-bricked-double-black-screen-cant-access-the-recovery-menu-help.524659/#post-8404161
Dec 1, 2018 4:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz is actually a robot? 
Dec 1, 2018 4:26 AM - Veho: Dammit Sonic, you just spoiled season 3 of Westworld.
Dec 1, 2018 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 1, 2018 5:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9W9R7dh
Dec 1, 2018 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What?
Dec 1, 2018 5:27 AM - T-hug: any good alternative to showbox?
Dec 1, 2018 5:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Glowbox 
Dec 1, 2018 5:30 AM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/gaming/2018/11/30/dreamcast-mini-confirmed/
Dec 1, 2018 5:30 AM - kenenthk: T hug get to the daily bugle about this
Dec 1, 2018 6:26 AM - T-hug: i got morpheus and cyberflix tv
Dec 1, 2018 6:26 AM - T-hug: seem good so far
Dec 1, 2018 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Has porn?
Dec 1, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: dreamcast mini, with so many shitty mega drive minis
Dec 1, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: i see them releasing it, then turn out to be a huge disapoitment
Dec 1, 2018 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Just like yo momma did with you ;O
Dec 1, 2018 5:53 PM - Chary: does cyberflix have sports?
Dec 1, 2018 7:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 30 days left to 2019 
Dec 1, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: G W Bush Senior died.
Dec 1, 2018 7:37 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46410225
Dec 1, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: In unrelated news, Alaska is fuuuucked:
Dec 1, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/01/us/alaska-earthquake/index.html
Dec 1, 2018 7:51 PM - Veho: https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/181130204949-11-alaska-earthquake-1130-exlarge-169.jpg
Dec 1, 2018 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, had anything good to eat lately? 
Dec 1, 2018 7:55 PM - Veho: I had some good pumpkin bread today.
Dec 1, 2018 8:00 PM - Joe88: dec 1st, no more pumpkin spice things
Dec 1, 2018 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much if its not pie it should not be pumpkin spiced
Dec 1, 2018 8:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just don't use old spice 
Dec 1, 2018 8:29 PM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/tKj72WG.jpg
Dec 1, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So gross
Dec 1, 2018 8:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what isn't gross these days? 
Dec 1, 2018 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Dec 1, 2018 10:20 PM - GamerzHell9137: ur mom?
Dec 1, 2018 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom is too old for you lol
Dec 1, 2018 11:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: Age is just a number 
Dec 1, 2018 11:23 PM - Itzumi: hmmmmmmmmmm
Dec 2, 2018 12:04 AM - AsPika2219: RIP.... George HW Bush.... 
Dec 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was ok hus
Dec 2, 2018 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: His son was mediocre
Dec 2, 2018 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also witness me!!!!
Dec 2, 2018 1:40 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 2, 2018 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: dubya is kill?
Dec 2, 2018 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: good riddance
Dec 2, 2018 1:58 AM - Duo8: welp
Dec 2, 2018 1:58 AM - Duo8: big fucking piracy site down
Dec 2, 2018 1:58 AM - Duo8: time to stop stealing games
Dec 2, 2018 2:05 AM - GamerzHell9137: Not in my country!
Dec 2, 2018 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Neither is ure mum
Dec 2, 2018 2:40 AM - kenenthk: They bays motto is only down for a month back up later
Dec 2, 2018 3:03 AM - tan-tan: since when has there been a shoutbox
Dec 2, 2018 3:08 AM - kenenthk: We all try to ignore it also
Dec 2, 2018 3:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 2, 2018 3:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't ignore this box.
Dec 2, 2018 3:50 AM - Jacklack3: ok


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 3, 2018)

Dec 2, 2018 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol "weak performance for pre-owned purchases" no shit gamestop, you charge almost as much for used as new, no wonder people aren't buying them
Dec 2, 2018 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: exactly
Dec 2, 2018 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The extra horrible thing about it is "We can give you 3 dollars in store credit for this used game..." meanwhile they are selling it for 45 bucks used and the new copy is 50.
Dec 2, 2018 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't mind selling some used games if they sold them to me for something resembling a decent price lol
Dec 2, 2018 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEw-3vpqhbQ
Dec 2, 2018 12:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 2, 2018 12:23 PM - pokemonster: hi
Dec 2, 2018 1:07 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: lol
Dec 2, 2018 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: no no you're supposed to say "you"
Dec 2, 2018 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://twitter.com/kusasugiruneko/status/1068803173102497792
Dec 2, 2018 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: the feels ;_;
Dec 2, 2018 3:37 PM - Depravo: I felt nothing.
Dec 2, 2018 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol me either
Dec 2, 2018 5:47 PM - kenenthk: You just feel hang overs dep
Dec 2, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feelings are just made up any way
Dec 2, 2018 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Artificial contructs
Dec 2, 2018 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, the logo has a christmas hat now 
Dec 2, 2018 6:01 PM - kenenthk: It's not a jack sparrow hat?
Dec 2, 2018 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you looking at the GBATEMP logo? 
Dec 2, 2018 6:05 PM - Arras: Heh, the logo hat is neat
Dec 2, 2018 7:46 PM - shaunj66: Now with added BLUE!
Dec 2, 2018 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is blue a christmas color? 
Dec 2, 2018 7:55 PM - Damian666: why blue O.o
Dec 2, 2018 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's tempmas
Dec 2, 2018 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: tempmas is blue
Dec 2, 2018 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: you've been around for long enough to know that SAK
Dec 2, 2018 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You been around longer than me to know 
Dec 2, 2018 8:29 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/rgmhnZR
Dec 2, 2018 8:46 PM - p1ngpong: 
Dec 2, 2018 8:49 PM - DinohScene: Yay p1ngpong
Dec 2, 2018 8:51 PM - T-hug: i need a satan hat on my avatar
Dec 2, 2018 8:51 PM - T-hug: i mean santa =p
Dec 2, 2018 8:51 PM - Veho: Nights in white Satan....
Dec 2, 2018 8:51 PM - T-hug: my last attempt at adding one in mspaint kinda sucked
Dec 2, 2018 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, he is back/
Dec 2, 2018 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is he gonna rant about no one wanting to play gears of war with him again? 
Dec 3, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: dont use mspaing
Dec 3, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: mspaint
Dec 3, 2018 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: cant even rotate stuff
Dec 3, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: omg p1ng is alive? I thought for sure those ninja hookers I hired would have gave him a heart attack by now! lol
Dec 3, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY54vZlgfx4
Dec 3, 2018 3:04 AM - Coto: ehh...
Dec 3, 2018 3:04 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 3, 2018 3:08 AM - kenenthk: P1ng is satan?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 4, 2018)

Dec 3, 2018 4:17 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/RXL7mVP
Dec 3, 2018 5:00 AM - jamezfat: i just realized that best buy isnt open at midnight
Dec 3, 2018 5:00 AM - jamezfat: looks like im gonna have to see if walmart will be willing to pricematch smash ultimate with the best buy preorder price
Dec 3, 2018 5:01 AM - jamezfat: not only am i cheap; but im also impatient!
Dec 3, 2018 7:04 AM - kenenthk: Just like ure mum
Dec 3, 2018 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU0dn9pRKuw wow so glad I use ePSXe.... lol
Dec 3, 2018 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well off to work with me be back in like 15 hours 
Dec 3, 2018 1:28 PM - BORTZ: bye psi!
Dec 3, 2018 1:55 PM - p1ngpong: ban him
Dec 3, 2018 3:18 PM - kenenthk: This is why we love p1ng
Dec 3, 2018 3:23 PM - p1ngpong: the only good GBAtemp member is a banned GBAtemp member
Dec 3, 2018 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Well shit I have 0% warning
Dec 3, 2018 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: that can be fixed
Dec 3, 2018 3:45 PM - kenenthk: So canute mum
Dec 3, 2018 3:45 PM - kenenthk: I hope my first warning had comments about moms and being a dickhead
Dec 3, 2018 3:46 PM - kenenthk: Ure mum even
Dec 3, 2018 5:44 PM - Megadriver94: @p1ngpong please don't go on a power trip dammit.
Dec 3, 2018 5:44 PM - Megadriver94: >__>
Dec 3, 2018 6:33 PM - c4p0: my tummy hurts
Dec 3, 2018 6:45 PM - Depravo: Have mummy rub it better.
Dec 3, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: Peepee hurts.
Dec 3, 2018 10:20 PM - Dorimori: wild
Dec 3, 2018 10:22 PM - p1ngpong: you should be banned!
Dec 3, 2018 10:34 PM - migles: i dont have a nintendo switch i should be sudo admin
Dec 3, 2018 10:35 PM - migles: switch owners got their mind washed by nintendo
Dec 3, 2018 10:35 PM - migles: so i would be a good admin cuz i am not drooling over the switch
Dec 3, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you just dont drool maybe? Lol
Dec 3, 2018 11:07 PM - Veho: I drool, but over other stuff.
Dec 3, 2018 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Dec 3, 2018 11:30 PM - migles: Wow youtube has a new feature
Dec 3, 2018 11:30 PM - migles: in a normal pc browser now, if you are watching a video full screen you can scroll down and see the page in a tablet form lol
Dec 3, 2018 11:31 PM - migles: its so weird
Dec 4, 2018 12:40 AM - Veho: I have no idea what you're talking about, migles.
Dec 4, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: you can now in a normal pc browser, i use firefox
Dec 4, 2018 1:00 AM - migles: press the button o fullscreen in youtube
Dec 4, 2018 1:01 AM - migles: if you scroll down with the mouse wheel, the fullscreen video scrolls and you can see the page with the comments and next videos
Dec 4, 2018 1:02 AM - migles: this didnt happen before, if you tried to scroll, nothing would happen because you know, the video was fullscreen
Dec 4, 2018 1:10 AM - Veho: http://fotos.e-consulta.com/pikachu_sorprendido.jpg
Dec 4, 2018 2:10 AM - Joe88: bye bye tumblr
Dec 4, 2018 2:25 AM - SG854: That’s old feature. YouTube did that for awhile.
Dec 4, 2018 2:26 AM - Veho: Ban porn?
Dec 4, 2018 2:35 AM - kenenthk: No
Dec 4, 2018 2:36 AM - SG854: Yes
Dec 4, 2018 2:39 AM - Veho: Maybe.
Dec 4, 2018 3:02 AM - SG854: الإباحية سيئة بالنسبة لك
Dec 4, 2018 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPhgHGeyKJU
Dec 4, 2018 3:08 AM - Veho: "I am here, children! Your flames nourish me!"
Dec 4, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs2WRpu5syw Oh my.... lol
Dec 4, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Dec 4, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OLlOezA
Dec 4, 2018 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7H48NlCS3Q
Dec 4, 2018 3:19 AM - Coto: ;o;
Dec 4, 2018 3:20 AM - Coto: had to re-do my n64 rgb mod, but now, damn perfect dark @ 640x480 through vga -> hdmi. Nothing beats that experience, on some LG 32''
Dec 4, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds amazing
Dec 4, 2018 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a minty fresh N64 with the expansion pack and like 20 games but no controllers... with emulation getting so good it's kind of more of a collectors item to me these days lol
Dec 4, 2018 3:28 AM - Coto: the n64 can't simply be replaced. I went as far as resoldering the perfect dark game I bought since it was worn out
Dec 4, 2018 3:29 AM - Coto: but the composite output on modern TVs renders games unplayable. But trust me, RGB is like, pixel perfect image
Dec 4, 2018 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never played Perfect Dark, I was busy playing Golden Eye and Wrestling games lol
Dec 4, 2018 3:30 AM - Coto: in fact, instead the blurred low res n64 games tend to use, while using composite, through RGB, the blurred image goes away , and you get pixel perfect graphics.
Dec 4, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard you could do something sort of similar with a GameShark or something?
Dec 4, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the same clarity but still do a lot to clear up the mud
Dec 4, 2018 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about turning off the anti aliasing or something
Dec 4, 2018 3:33 AM - Coto: it's somewhat as the bad trilinear filter + composite signal is removed from the final image, so you get a smooth and clear image, having much more colours
Dec 4, 2018 3:36 AM - Coto: marshall, the n64 dev I think pulled that one. Games use anti-aliasing and by turning it off, you get much closer PSX-like polygons since the aliased edges between vectors and edges are removed. So you get non-filtered 3D objects, but at the expense of being low quality
Dec 4, 2018 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWueSCxd5Bs


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 5, 2018)

Dec 4, 2018 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/70XYyqw
Dec 4, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKUm_JtwxBg
Dec 4, 2018 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, go to your twitter and say "RIP TUMBLR" 
Dec 4, 2018 8:24 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WOG3Lt0PqY
Dec 4, 2018 8:49 PM - Joe88: waiting for that just cause 4 crack
Dec 4, 2018 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd play that
Dec 4, 2018 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably only a few hours but still fun
Dec 4, 2018 8:58 PM - Joe88: and finally a pc katamari game this week
Dec 4, 2018 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NAAAAAAAA-NA-NA-NA-NA-NA-NANA-N’NA-NA-NA-NAAAAAA
Dec 4, 2018 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to pirate that ;O;
Dec 4, 2018 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then probably buy it cuz I like Katamari
Dec 4, 2018 9:19 PM - migles: but nananan isn't that batman?
Dec 4, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, I'm playing Wonder Boy and the cursed Kingdom 
Dec 4, 2018 9:38 PM - Noctosphere: heya
Dec 4, 2018 9:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: oooo shiiiet
Dec 4, 2018 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: Katamari next week?
Dec 4, 2018 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: Boi why you said that
Dec 4, 2018 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: now i can't wait for it.... AGAIN
Dec 4, 2018 9:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: and its in 3 days son
Dec 4, 2018 9:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh you said this week derp
Dec 4, 2018 10:23 PM - migles: you guys talking about that rolling game?
Dec 4, 2018 10:24 PM - migles: there was a very similair game i got in one of steam events lol
Dec 4, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: https://store.steampowered.com/app/15500/
Dec 4, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: it was really cool
Dec 4, 2018 10:25 PM - migles: sadly it was indie
Dec 4, 2018 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: why sadly?
Dec 4, 2018 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: also i have that game, played it
Dec 4, 2018 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not as good as katamari on ps2 but then again i'm not the biggest katamari fan anyway
Dec 4, 2018 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: indies are the only thing keeping the business innovative
Dec 4, 2018 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Katamari was best on the PS2 the PS3 version was kind of meh
Dec 4, 2018 10:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ynqLOfg.jpg
Dec 4, 2018 11:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not just the french and german that looks questionable
Dec 4, 2018 11:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but maybe that's the joke
Dec 4, 2018 11:02 PM - Veho: The English one is just a straightforward warning.
Dec 4, 2018 11:02 PM - Veho: That has become necessary after the McDonalds lawsuit.
Dec 4, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do you speak this language? http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=871178 Google translate is great but sometimes its a bit weird... I get the jist of it but some of the nuances lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: I feel stupid for forgeting how to read cyrilic
Dec 4, 2018 11:09 PM - Veho: I don't speak Russian, Psi.
Dec 4, 2018 11:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: Comrade Veho.... i mean Veho.... yeah, you don't.... *cough*
Dec 4, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh thank you Veho lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7VSWB11.gifv
Dec 4, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just assumed Veho was friends with Putin  lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: He might be putin but he ain't Putin *badumtish*
Dec 4, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gamerz my understanding of Russian is like maybe 20 words 
Dec 4, 2018 11:11 PM - Veho: I am friends with outine.
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - Veho: *poutine
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Canadian spy!!! lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: mine is two words
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: Cyka Blyat
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - Veho: Harasho.
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Parastroyka?
Dec 4, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dasvidania comrade!
Dec 4, 2018 11:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: and my Japanese is limited to Yamete
Dec 4, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nani?
Dec 4, 2018 11:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: Naruhodo
Dec 4, 2018 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naruto used his trap card to catch pokeymans?
Dec 4, 2018 11:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: Baka, Naruto isn't from Bakugan
Dec 4, 2018 11:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: he's from Boruto
Dec 4, 2018 11:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G5xhnyF.jpg
Dec 4, 2018 11:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: i like that
Dec 4, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: My Japanese is limited to "hentai".
Dec 4, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/a33mhw/not_sure_what_hes_thinking/
Dec 4, 2018 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Dec 4, 2018 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wnep.com/2018/12/03/high-school-football-players-suspended-for-running-naked-with-oreos-wedged-in-buttocks/
Dec 4, 2018 11:20 PM - Veho: Sorry, this content is not available in your region.
Dec 4, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Awww that sucks  no pictures though so pretty much what you read here except it was at a football game lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wxka1sc.jpg
Dec 4, 2018 11:23 PM - Veho: Well I for one am glad there were no pictures of a naked high-school kid with a bunk of cookies up his ass, but that's just me.
Dec 4, 2018 11:23 PM - Veho: *bunch
Dec 4, 2018 11:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you do it? 
Dec 4, 2018 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy my phone has left customs and is with UPS on it's way here from California 
Dec 4, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since 3AM this morning lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:24 PM - Veho: I don't need this but I want it: https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/multi-device-keyboard-k380
Dec 4, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho maybe he was hoping some girls would eat his ass lol
Dec 4, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe BBW girls....
Dec 4, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: someone said bbw girls
Dec 4, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: i am here
Dec 4, 2018 11:27 PM - migles: where are they??
Dec 4, 2018 11:28 PM - Veho: They could be right behind you, if you cram your butt full of Oreos.
Dec 4, 2018 11:28 PM - Veho: I AM OFF TO GET A BUREK. BRB
Dec 4, 2018 11:29 PM - migles: wait
Dec 4, 2018 11:29 PM - migles: i dont even like BBW girls
Dec 4, 2018 11:29 PM - migles: i like them chubby
Dec 4, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC5SnKSa600
Dec 4, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: THEY DIDN'T HAVE BUREK. I AM MIFFED
Dec 5, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Burek sounds interesting is it a drink or a food item? lol
Dec 5, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://lezzet.blob.core.windows.net/images-xxlarge-recipe/firinda_cig_borek-2523e656-869d-4466-9c8c-0d5bdb846d62.jpg&imgrefurl=https://www.lezzet.com.tr/yemek-tarifleri/hamurisi-tarifleri/borek-tarifleri/firinda-cig-borek&h=600&w=800&tbnid=Eo6KNsehI419lM:&q=BUREK&tbnh=150&tbnw=200&usg=AI4_-kRWcs339bZEnhS9HiUfX6zcxR1NDg&vet=12ahUKEwicrbmjsYffAhVH1qwKHa0qDmgQ_B0
Dec 5, 2018 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I'm not even hungry and that looks awesome...
Dec 5, 2018 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkxcUwnvhII
Dec 5, 2018 12:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1aB0dJx.png
Dec 5, 2018 12:22 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMsA6_Qh_jw
Dec 5, 2018 2:26 AM - Coto: ;o;
Dec 5, 2018 2:26 AM - Coto: to code or not to code
Dec 5, 2018 2:27 AM - Coto: i can't simply play a game anymore thinking how these are built.
Dec 5, 2018 3:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: eh looks okay
Dec 5, 2018 3:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i find those flaky pastries to be a bit dry and the filling there looks kinda meh
Dec 5, 2018 3:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: they look better than they taste
Dec 5, 2018 3:46 AM - Veho: This isn't flaky.
Dec 5, 2018 3:47 AM - Veho: It's filo pastry, not puff pastry.
Dec 5, 2018 3:48 AM - Coto: ^
Dec 5, 2018 3:48 AM - Veho: :^)
Dec 5, 2018 3:49 AM - Coto: veho u always such a good soul
Dec 5, 2018 3:49 AM - Coto: ;-)
Dec 5, 2018 3:49 AM - Coto: the internet needs u


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 6, 2018)

Dec 5, 2018 7:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man is nvidia shield gonna update to 9.0 yet? 
Dec 5, 2018 9:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: it looks flaky
Dec 5, 2018 9:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: ohh that is børek, i like børek
Dec 5, 2018 9:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't have the most interesting fillings but the feta & spinach one they sell at a store here is decent
Dec 5, 2018 9:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: they also have one with ground beef but it's always out of stock
Dec 5, 2018 9:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: also, it's relatively cheap
Dec 5, 2018 9:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: makes for a decent lunch
Dec 5, 2018 10:37 AM - migles: https://hasanjasim.online/fbi-raid-at-nsa-employees-home-reveals-over-16000000-dick-pics
Dec 5, 2018 10:38 AM - migles: psio would love this news
Dec 5, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: shit this woman has more dirt in her https://hasanjasim.online/fbi-raid-at-nsa-employees-home-reveals-over-16000000-dick-pics
Dec 5, 2018 10:40 AM - migles: ups. http://www.poconorecord.com/news/20180511/second-monroe-defendant-sentenced-in-furry-sex-case
Dec 5, 2018 10:41 AM - migles: ho wait, that dick picks news is fake news :c
Dec 5, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: its a good example of what everyone is afraid of though
Dec 5, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: “She’s a good person, but it’s impossible to have a 5-minute conversation without her wanting to show you a picture of some black guy’s dick on her cell phone,” a former coworker told local reporters.
Dec 5, 2018 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol that sounds made up
Dec 5, 2018 10:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: like how does that consistently come up in conversation
Dec 5, 2018 10:50 AM - Kitsu-neechan: 50TB of dick pics is lots of dick pics though lol
Dec 5, 2018 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: furry sex trafficking ring.... first time i have heard that
Dec 5, 2018 10:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess they will exist in the furry fandom just as they do everywhere else
Dec 5, 2018 10:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i bet there are brony sex trafficking rings too
Dec 5, 2018 10:55 AM - Kitsu-neechan: o god
Dec 5, 2018 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know right
Dec 5, 2018 12:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: > “Furries” are people with a sexual fetish for dressing up as animals. <
Dec 5, 2018 12:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: When people don't know how to google
Dec 5, 2018 12:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: "Goth are people with sexual fetish that lke puttng all black clothes on with black makeup "
Dec 5, 2018 12:20 PM - GamerzHell9137: That sentence made me lose lke 50 IQ points, reminds me of that time when that dude at college said that gay people wanna see the world end by not reproducing.
Dec 5, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: what if gay people is the answer of the world to dont end? the planet if over populated of humans, more gays, less human reproduction, more planet health
Dec 5, 2018 1:05 PM - migles: a person saying gay people will make the world end, doesnt make sense, you need more gay people to dont reproduce so the world doesn't end ;O;
Dec 5, 2018 1:11 PM - YetoJesse: This feels like some far away EOF conversation..
Dec 5, 2018 1:11 PM - migles: the more gays, the more i win ;O; more gay dudes = more girls available for me. more gay girls = more lesbian porn and girls who let me watch
Dec 5, 2018 2:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am going to take those girls from you
Dec 5, 2018 2:07 PM - BORTZ: LOL
Dec 5, 2018 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: also the more gays, the more guys that can hit on you
Dec 5, 2018 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gamerz: i didn't bother commenting on that because honestly there is some truth to it
Dec 5, 2018 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's just missing the point
Dec 5, 2018 2:10 PM - Arras: it's also completely irrelevant to the rest of the article
Dec 5, 2018 2:12 PM - BORTZ: If another dude catches you jacking it, dont stop. If you do, you will be the guy who got caught jacking it. Keep going and he will be gay for watching.
Dec 5, 2018 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Boortz is a wise man
Dec 5, 2018 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: bortz: good advice but... i don't know if i could
Dec 5, 2018 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Yeah what if the other dude was your parent or something
Dec 5, 2018 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: if that was the case i think they would just silently walk away
Dec 5, 2018 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless they are like heavy christians and think masturbating is the devil's whatever blah blah
Dec 5, 2018 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Que tenacious D
Dec 5, 2018 2:45 PM - Localhorst86: Bortz speaks from experience.
Dec 5, 2018 2:45 PM - Localhorst86: when your mum walks in on you masturbating, don't stop either.
Dec 5, 2018 2:48 PM - kenenthk: That's only if its gamerzmum
Dec 5, 2018 2:49 PM - kenenthk: If it's your own mom you need mental therapy if you don't stop
Dec 5, 2018 2:50 PM - Localhorst86: but so does she
Dec 5, 2018 2:50 PM - Localhorst86: there's probably a family plan available at your local therapist
Dec 5, 2018 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or red neck trailer
Dec 5, 2018 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter lives in a trailer
Dec 5, 2018 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Psi what was the Bush Sr era like?
Dec 5, 2018 3:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/mt33OaWaaAo
Dec 5, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was OK I guess, I wanted Reagan to be president forever lol
Dec 5, 2018 3:18 PM - kenenthk: Was it like the Obama era? But with more white people happy
Dec 5, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god it was white person heaven
Dec 5, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a video of it... lol
Dec 5, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRNCpD3xhsY
Dec 5, 2018 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Looks like a eminem concert
Dec 5, 2018 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 5, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MphJ2DUJzRw
Dec 5, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l94-pMN_WOs
Dec 5, 2018 5:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l9x2JS6.jpg
Dec 5, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzpYkpZX8qw lol cyberpower didn't want to recommend her a pc
Dec 5, 2018 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: what kind of business says "no" when you tell them "i have money, recommend me something"
Dec 5, 2018 7:07 PM - Joe88: https://www.dexerto.com/entertainment/players-hack-gta-v-to-help-pewdiepie-beat-t-series-in-subscriber-war-242424
Dec 5, 2018 7:29 PM - Veho: Dicks.
Dec 5, 2018 7:29 PM - Megadriver94: Tumblr is digging its own grave atm.
Dec 5, 2018 7:29 PM - Megadriver94: It sure is
Dec 5, 2018 7:31 PM - Megadriver94: Pewds be like: PLZ SUBSCRIBE TO ME AS I DO MENIAL TASKS IN A STREAM!
Dec 5, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: While screeching in an annoying as fuck voice.
Dec 5, 2018 7:35 PM - Megadriver94: ^yes that indeed
Dec 5, 2018 7:35 PM - Megadriver94: Very much so
Dec 5, 2018 8:19 PM - Joe88: and just cause 4 is now cracked "Just.Cause.4-CPY"
Dec 5, 2018 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Dec 5, 2018 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe with the Switch selling so well there will be an X2 chip and Shield 2 
Dec 5, 2018 8:37 PM - Joe88: not for a while, nintendo has to walk a tightrope, release new version and piss off everybody who has one, I just bought the old one last week ect...
Dec 5, 2018 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Shield was out for a little while before the Switch, almost sure Nvidia would do it like that.
Dec 5, 2018 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm I wonder if anyone has cracked those Chinese Wii Shield games
Dec 5, 2018 8:41 PM - Joe88: I havnt seen anything when I go to grab my daily apk cracks
Dec 5, 2018 8:42 PM - Joe88: the sheild has such a low userbase I doubt you will ever see it, even regular sheild game ports are rare to find dumped
Dec 5, 2018 8:44 PM - Joe88: its like trying to find vr games, there is such a low user base and demand that they are hard to come by
Dec 5, 2018 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Dec 5, 2018 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: normal Android games work fine though  lol
Dec 5, 2018 8:46 PM - Joe88: HL2 and portal where the only ones I saw for shield
Dec 5, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly those Wii games have been dumped, but I've never been able to find an APK or anything anywhere
Dec 5, 2018 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, I've never seen any of the Shield TV "Exclusives" dumps around either, which is a bit sad lol
Dec 5, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found Doom III but you had to have root to install it and get it working
Dec 5, 2018 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I eventually ended up buying it just to see and yeah the files are the same lol
Dec 5, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rooting it is pretty easy really lol
Dec 5, 2018 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can basically just flash dev images which Nvidia provides for free
Dec 5, 2018 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or you can install Magisk, but you'd need a PC for that
Dec 5, 2018 10:44 PM - Emeraldman94: Can someone help me!!
Dec 5, 2018 10:44 PM - Emeraldman94: I think I bricked my switch its not loading up like it should
Dec 5, 2018 11:38 PM - Coto: Le raté
Dec 6, 2018 1:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cIZbnHN
Dec 6, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So much ass lol
Dec 6, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hakchi2 makes modding the SNES mini so easy. Nice 
Dec 6, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also on a semi related note the controllers with the SNES mini feel great.
Dec 6, 2018 1:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi
Dec 6, 2018 1:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you do the thing yet? 
Dec 6, 2018 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do what thing?
Dec 6, 2018 2:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your twitter
Dec 6, 2018 2:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put "RIP TUMBLR" 
Dec 6, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 6, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I so rarely use my twitter it takes me like 5 minutes to figure out how to log in lol
Dec 6, 2018 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I switched to Hakchi CE and now everything's gone south... lol
Dec 6, 2018 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to install some custom kernel and it doesn't like it.
Dec 6, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh there we go had to do the power button reset button combo thing
Dec 6, 2018 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know that you don't have to log out everytime right? Stay logged in will save you 5 minutes of typing your password 
Dec 6, 2018 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stop being old psi, act younger than you really are. 
Dec 6, 2018 2:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AVGk0ae.jpg
Dec 6, 2018 2:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, do you know what fire feels like?
Dec 6, 2018 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's kinda how lava feels. 
Dec 6, 2018 2:39 AM - Veho: And how would you know?
Dec 6, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lava soap feels awesome.... lol
Dec 6, 2018 3:24 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkL4CjckRZ0
Dec 6, 2018 3:28 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 6, 2018 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 7, 2018)

Dec 6, 2018 4:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xbDEFp0.mp4
Dec 6, 2018 5:11 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/w3rwv16
Dec 6, 2018 7:22 AM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com
Dec 6, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: 4:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xbDEFp0.mp4
Dec 6, 2018 11:10 AM - migles: LOL thats a really nice gif with sound
Dec 6, 2018 12:34 PM - kenenthk: How was my link?
Dec 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: can someone explain me why gbatemp doesn't have a pikachu  emoticon
Dec 6, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: its a meme trend that will go away but come on, it belongs here
Dec 6, 2018 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you and your pokedisease
Dec 6, 2018 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/12/06/044242/24-amazon-workers-sent-to-hospital-after-robot-accidentally-unleashes-bear-spray
Dec 6, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: so, who gets guilty of robot damaging?
Dec 6, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: i mean, if thoose robots killed people
Dec 6, 2018 2:17 PM - migles: who would be responsable?
Dec 6, 2018 2:18 PM - migles: would amazon ceo be charged of accidental murder? would be the people who made the robot?
Dec 6, 2018 2:35 PM - Localhorst86: I think we should blame migles
Dec 6, 2018 2:35 PM - Localhorst86: btw, the term you're looking for is "manslaughter"
Dec 6, 2018 2:36 PM - Localhorst86: which, funnily enough, sounds a lot worse than "murder" but is a lessener offense
Dec 6, 2018 2:36 PM - Localhorst86: *lesser
Dec 6, 2018 2:39 PM - kenenthk: I wish there was a superman game with spiderman graphics
Dec 6, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish there was a good Superman movie or game.... lol
Dec 6, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o0Eqz0h
Dec 6, 2018 3:07 PM - kenenthk: And with Marvel loosing theirSteve jobs it's just going to get shitiert
Dec 6, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh there is literally 1,000 movies they could still make
Dec 6, 2018 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stan Lee literally did nothing for the MCU beyond showing up for cameos, his death won't somehow magically make the movies shittier
Dec 6, 2018 3:23 PM - Flame: true tom
Dec 6, 2018 3:23 PM - Flame: shame DC movies suck so much
Dec 6, 2018 3:24 PM - Flame: Except the chris nolan movies
Dec 6, 2018 3:25 PM - Joe88: Except for the batman trilogy they have been bad
Dec 6, 2018 3:27 PM - Joe88: I don't even know if aquaman is any good
Dec 6, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got my Macintosh Plus in today 
Dec 6, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnd it's useless, cuz lel shitty Apple proprietary keyboard garbage lol
Dec 6, 2018 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently people sell the keyboard for like $50-$80, which is silly lol
Dec 6, 2018 4:18 PM - kenenthk: But does it work with airpods 
Dec 6, 2018 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think they make an adapter for it?
Dec 6, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0cXtDW2
Dec 6, 2018 4:54 PM - Veho: But does it run Crysis?
Dec 6, 2018 4:54 PM - Veho: But will it blend?
Dec 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBvpo5EAwwA
Dec 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it has these awesome games!!! lol
Dec 6, 2018 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No wonder PC dominates....
Dec 6, 2018 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: can't you get an adapter?
Dec 6, 2018 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: probably yes to both
Dec 6, 2018 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TxR8cnO
Dec 6, 2018 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dUYCiAt
Dec 6, 2018 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S8iRIYK
Dec 6, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think they make an adapter for it? 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: can't you get an adapter? < Nope. They make adapters so you can use the Macintosh Plus's keyboard on new PCs, but not the other way around
Dec 6, 2018 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, not that I've seen.
Dec 6, 2018 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There aren't even like cheapo bootlegs or anything for them either apparently
Dec 6, 2018 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The mouse is also similar, it uses a standard DE-9 serial port but the protocol is a bit wonky. You can wire an Atari ST or Amiga mouse to DE-9 and it'll work, but I haven't looked into that much just yet lol
Dec 6, 2018 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh, you can make your own adapter if you wanted to for the keyboard: http://www.synack.net/~bbraun/mackbd/index.html
Dec 6, 2018 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd cost about $25 for all the parts to make a converter myself it seems, which is pretty decent. Maybe I'll look into that at some point
Dec 6, 2018 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 25 seems a bit much, it's just a cheap dev board, some logic level converters and cables
Dec 6, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the logic level converters you can probably get for a buck from China, the chips are dirt cheap and don't require any other components to work so you can probably get a breakout board with them for like a buck or buy the chips for less
Dec 6, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or ebay
Dec 6, 2018 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dev board is 8 bucks so that's fine, ps2 cable you might already have
Dec 6, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/8kuqmuybr6221.jpg
Dec 6, 2018 10:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KLgAs78.png
Dec 6, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 6, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain America loves solid dick... lol
Dec 7, 2018 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGDPLN6-Jj0
Dec 7, 2018 1:06 AM - SimonMKWii: Colours weave into a spire of flame
Dec 7, 2018 1:06 AM - SimonMKWii: Distant sparks call to a past still unnamed
Dec 7, 2018 1:07 AM - SimonMKWii: Bear this torch against the cold of the night
Dec 7, 2018 1:07 AM - SimonMKWii: Light will guide you on your way to the ultimate fight
Dec 7, 2018 1:07 AM - SimonMKWii: wait no
Dec 7, 2018 1:07 AM - SimonMKWii: Search your soul and reawaken the undying light
Dec 7, 2018 1:08 AM - SimonMKWii: shiiiiiit
Dec 7, 2018 1:08 AM - SimonMKWii: @Dion
Dec 7, 2018 1:08 AM - SimonMKWii: where's dio
Dec 7, 2018 1:09 AM - Joe88: no spamming 
Dec 7, 2018 1:23 AM - SimonMKWii: sorry
Dec 7, 2018 1:48 AM - kenenthk: Spam
Dec 7, 2018 1:49 AM - kenenthk: People that spam enjoy ok y salty meat in their mouth
Dec 7, 2018 2:01 AM - AsPika2219: I buying new smartphone! Is now Wiko Game Changer! Model  I don't know... Systen:- Android 7.0 Nougat!  Using Hotlik Red 4g! So much faster than my old Asus K0-12! 
Dec 7, 2018 2:01 AM - Veho: Who doesn't love salty meat in their mouth? Can't get enough of that umami wurst.
Dec 7, 2018 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 7, 2018 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/12/6/18128630/qualcomm-snapdragon-8cx-announcement-technology-summit-maui
Dec 7, 2018 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/health/man-coughs-up-part-of-lung-while-being-treated-for-heart-failure.amp
Dec 7, 2018 2:15 AM - Veho: Is that part of the lung, or just a blood clot?
Dec 7, 2018 2:34 AM - Joe88: bloodclot
Dec 7, 2018 2:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3pA1v9j
Dec 7, 2018 3:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y5sHZTv.jpg
Dec 7, 2018 3:24 AM - kenenthk: Why don't people understand what a full stop is at a stop sign
Dec 7, 2018 3:26 AM - kenenthk: I was making a right turn and this dude decides to take half a second stop and turn right
Dec 7, 2018 3:27 AM - Veho: A full stop is punctuation.
Dec 7, 2018 3:28 AM - kenenthk: If you have a chance to wreck into a car that's not your fault do it new car
Dec 7, 2018 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt33OaWaaAo
Dec 7, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk the truth is most people are horrible drivers... even if you think your a good driver that just means your more likely to be careless because of over confidence 
Dec 7, 2018 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The way to be honestly a good driver is to realize your 1/100th of a second away from death at all times and literally drive like your life depends on it.
Dec 7, 2018 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Remain focused and realize that no matter how good you drive you can still die due to the retard that just slammed a 12 pack of beer and is driving on the road with you.
Dec 7, 2018 3:52 AM - kenenthk: Smoke blunts and drink whiskey while driving
Dec 7, 2018 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Here in Pasco county (watch Live PD) it's mostly smoke meth and drive around... lol
Dec 7, 2018 4:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZuG98EY.png


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 8, 2018)

Dec 7, 2018 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RuvNMKo neat!
Dec 7, 2018 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Veho (it was a link in the pic you posted) lol
Dec 7, 2018 5:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OwiTRJ9
Dec 7, 2018 8:56 AM - Duo8: \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
Dec 7, 2018 1:30 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/hA6hldpSTF8
Dec 7, 2018 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that's how i drive
Dec 7, 2018 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i'm still terrible
Dec 7, 2018 2:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2dcgEvZ7D_A
Dec 7, 2018 3:45 PM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/bBq24NP.png
Dec 7, 2018 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought more flank steak to make more beef jerky 
Dec 7, 2018 4:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try making Pork Rinds 
Dec 7, 2018 4:53 PM - Veho: You can't make pork rinds out of beef, Sonic.
Dec 7, 2018 5:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then get some pork 
Dec 7, 2018 5:25 PM - Flame: SAK logic
Dec 7, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: even better, you can make beef rinds
Dec 7, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: or is it better? 
Dec 7, 2018 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: crispy leather doesn't sound very good
Dec 7, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, that is essentially what pork rinds are anyway buut...
Dec 7, 2018 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: pork skin has a lot more fat on it
Dec 7, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://store.steampowered.com/app/826600/I_am_not_a_Monster/
Dec 7, 2018 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: fri
Dec 7, 2018 5:51 PM - migles: will i keep that game forever or is just a trial thing?
Dec 7, 2018 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: forever
Dec 7, 2018 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzlGlQlY5u0 
Dec 7, 2018 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: wtf did he put on them, cinnamon?
Dec 7, 2018 6:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSJ6kDO9rhM 
Dec 7, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: do this with bacon
Dec 7, 2018 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dare you
Dec 7, 2018 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: GMM made bacon rings (onion rings but bacon instead of onion) and they were apparently great
Dec 7, 2018 6:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol, you really like bacon huh? 
Dec 7, 2018 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: who doesn't?
Dec 7, 2018 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: even vegans like bacon
Dec 7, 2018 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't eat bacon often but it never lets me down
Dec 7, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.instructables.com/id/Super-Crunchy-Bacon-Crackling/
Dec 7, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like this guy
Dec 7, 2018 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: he has the right idea
Dec 7, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 7, 2018 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/peta/status/1070066047414345729
Dec 7, 2018 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's racist to plants
Dec 7, 2018 7:15 PM - Veho: That's just the way the vegan non-dairy gluten-free cookie crumbles.
Dec 7, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: yuck, that sounds nasty
Dec 7, 2018 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: cookies need butter
Dec 7, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: my favorite edm song:
Dec 7, 2018 7:47 PM - Flame: cookies need butter
Dec 7, 2018 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: wubwubwubwub
Dec 7, 2018 7:48 PM - Flame: *glow stick*
Dec 7, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: *dabs*
Dec 7, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Friday, innit?
Dec 7, 2018 8:01 PM - Flame: i bloody hope so
Dec 7, 2018 8:02 PM - Flame: was thinking where the fuck depravo is?
Dec 7, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: I'm here. Wanna know the good news?
Dec 7, 2018 8:04 PM - Flame: you got got a BJ?
Dec 7, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: Better, a week off.
Dec 7, 2018 8:04 PM - Depravo: Lasts longer than a BJ.
Dec 7, 2018 8:05 PM - Flame: 5 minutes vs 5 days
Dec 7, 2018 8:06 PM - Flame: very hard
Dec 7, 2018 8:06 PM - Flame: no pun intended
Dec 7, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: When your favourite drink is on special offer https://i.imgur.com/LLjYer3.jpg
Dec 7, 2018 8:14 PM - Veho: Noice.
Dec 7, 2018 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BLUE GREEN BLUE GREEN That's all I see here 
Dec 7, 2018 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MY EYES 
Dec 7, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Friday you say?
Dec 7, 2018 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Dec 7, 2018 8:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGgMZpGYiy8
Dec 7, 2018 8:18 PM - Depravo: Yeah, that one's better.
Dec 7, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Depravo, ever plan on getting a new name color? 
Dec 7, 2018 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not easy being green 
Dec 7, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: The next step up is purple and that seems like far too much responsibility.
Dec 7, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: Besides, purple is for goth girls who won't admit they still like pink.
Dec 7, 2018 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm 
Dec 7, 2018 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wouldn't know, but I should be asking how do you know that? 
Dec 7, 2018 9:19 PM - Depravo: Isn't it obvious?
Dec 7, 2018 9:20 PM - Coto: 10/10 writing prowess
Dec 7, 2018 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No is not. 
Dec 7, 2018 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: i like purple and i've never liked pink
Dec 7, 2018 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i'm also not goth nor a girl
Dec 7, 2018 9:38 PM - Depravo: One of those statements cannot be true.
Dec 7, 2018 10:14 PM - Veho: What theme do you use, TRJ?
Dec 7, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Purple and gold theme for pimptacular action
Dec 7, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://gbatemp.net/&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwjPsOfH4I7fAhUIzKQKHRLsAmsQFggVMAA&usg=AOvVaw1gYoy_4HKPihrktXGJ4RpE
Dec 7, 2018 11:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pbTKGUJ.jpg
Dec 8, 2018 12:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QsBVsGP.jpg
Dec 8, 2018 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho 10 out 10 lol
Dec 8, 2018 12:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is a 10/11 
Dec 8, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=setJXT-K2CQ
Dec 8, 2018 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi
Dec 8, 2018 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Make some pork rinds 
Dec 8, 2018 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone wanna play MK7 with us?
Dec 8, 2018 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye:


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 9, 2018)

Dec 8, 2018 4:11 AM - Arecaidian Fox: I really hate knowing I could keep debating an issue, knowing I'm right and knowing I can counter things thrown my way... But fuck, I get SO SICK of it.
Dec 8, 2018 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mortal Kombat 7? 
Dec 8, 2018 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to watch me fail at jevil?
Dec 8, 2018 5:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: First you want people to play Mortal Kombat 7, now watch you fail at some unknown thing? 
Dec 8, 2018 5:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why not just make bacon. 
Dec 8, 2018 5:36 AM - Veho: I think failing at video games is easier than succeeding at making bacon.
Dec 8, 2018 6:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/k5GgZ3w
Dec 8, 2018 6:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You put it in a oven, set timer for 15 minutes and done. How can you mess that up? 
Dec 8, 2018 7:25 AM - Joe88: You don't even need the oven, microwave will do it in a min or two
Dec 8, 2018 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Veho is a hoe
Dec 8, 2018 7:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSU0w7KwRIw
Dec 8, 2018 8:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm streaming some blue dragon: http://twitch.tv/jdbye
Dec 8, 2018 8:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: been meaning to replay this game for a while
Dec 8, 2018 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a46QRBRRUj4
Dec 8, 2018 12:51 PM - Coto: I think the new ninty president will do good. He directed Smash Ultimate, and I already like the way the game was built together
Dec 8, 2018 12:52 PM - Coto: also he respects Satoru Iwata and Shigeru Miyamoto guys, so, yeah. He will do fine.
Dec 8, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo is doomed!!! Lll
Dec 8, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Dec 8, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: Sonic, I thougt you said "make bacon", not "reheat bacon".
Dec 8, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/enPua
Dec 8, 2018 2:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SK9vi
Dec 8, 2018 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Today's going to suck messed up my sleep pattern
Dec 8, 2018 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey anyone know an easy way to save my contacts and like 2 apps to sd to transfer to a new phone?
Dec 8, 2018 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe log ins for apps?
Dec 8, 2018 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's my next exploration in cooking Veho, homemade bacon.
Dec 8, 2018 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can sync nearly everything to a Google account on Android Psi
Dec 8, 2018 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you don't trust the Google spying machine, you can export contacts to your SD card
Dec 8, 2018 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maple smoked Tom with black pepper!!!
Dec 8, 2018 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure about apps anymore, there are ways to back them up that require root and some that don't require root, some that will transfer data and some that won't and I'm too lazy to fucking look through all of them lol
Dec 8, 2018 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom i think i have everything synced? Will check though thabk you-
Dec 8, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can check what's synced if you go to Settings->Accounts
Dec 8, 2018 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it has a backup and restore feature there, too, but it may depend on your Android version if it'll let you do it between different phones with a huge difference in Android versions
Dec 8, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my job uses apps for comunic
Dec 8, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And clock in and gps stuff lol
Dec 8, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my old phone is 4.4 new one is 8 lol
Dec 8, 2018 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Homemade bacon? Are you going aftgamerzmum for a lifetime supply?
Dec 8, 2018 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup&hl=en < This was what I used to backup/restore apps from my Note Edge to my S8, since I had no way to root my S8 so I would imagine that'd work for you if the standard backup/restore stuff is borked for whatever reason
Dec 8, 2018 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Both devices are rooted so thats nice
Dec 8, 2018 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, then just use Titanium Backup 
Dec 8, 2018 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will that work? I have it lol
Dec 8, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked at it but it looks so complicated.... Mostly i just use it to remove bloat
Dec 8, 2018 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Do the bend test first for saftey
Dec 8, 2018 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 8, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwjM6dOXgI_fAhWljlQKHTeICTQQFggUMAA&usg=AOvVaw3NuAdtRTzHTn6vSpXCXNsD
Dec 8, 2018 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones for you kenenthk lol
Dec 8, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wearing my 17 gen 4 right now
Dec 8, 2018 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Fucking rappers
Dec 8, 2018 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to sand it down some at some point
Dec 8, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/these-22-malware-riddled-android-apps-might-be-draining-1830937344/amp
Dec 8, 2018 6:06 PM - Flame: By the power of Jesus juice.
Dec 8, 2018 6:06 PM - Flame: I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!!!
Dec 8, 2018 6:19 PM - Depravo: I'm going out tonight!
Dec 8, 2018 6:20 PM - Flame: look out for creeps!
Dec 8, 2018 6:21 PM - Flame: and dont talk to strangers!
Dec 8, 2018 6:21 PM - Flame: be home by 9:30 pm
Dec 8, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also make sure to wear clean panties!
Dec 8, 2018 6:39 PM - Depravo: I have clean everything. And new boots.
Dec 8, 2018 6:41 PM - Flame: boots?
Dec 8, 2018 6:41 PM - Flame: you live in slough depravo.....
Dec 8, 2018 6:42 PM - Flame: not texas
Dec 8, 2018 6:43 PM - Depravo: Chelsea boots. You've seen them.
Dec 8, 2018 6:44 PM - Flame: ooo fancy.
Dec 8, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The fury ones with the open toes? Heheheh
Dec 8, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo would probably make a terrible cross dresser
Dec 8, 2018 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Id be great but too hairy and ugly like an avocado had sex with an older avocado
Dec 8, 2018 7:02 PM - Flame: you'll be a dirty slut
Dec 8, 2018 7:16 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/UraDtCx
Dec 8, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 8, 2018 10:38 PM - DinohScene: I thought kiwi fruits where the only fruits with hair on it that looks like a testicle
Dec 8, 2018 10:38 PM - DinohScene: Hello AtsuNii!
Dec 8, 2018 10:38 PM - AtsuNii: shoo, lemme lurk
Dec 8, 2018 10:41 PM - DinohScene: no
Dec 8, 2018 10:42 PM - DinohScene: also no swearing behind your keyboard mister!
Dec 8, 2018 10:42 PM - AtsuNii: says the one who uses around 4 times the amount of profanities i spout out~
Dec 8, 2018 10:43 PM - DinohScene: No I don't!
Dec 8, 2018 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Dinoh
Dec 8, 2018 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just researching Magisk it sounds interesting
Dec 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the custom 8:9 ROM i have uses it but have to install it first lol
Dec 8, 2018 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brick my new phone yolo lol
Dec 8, 2018 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 8, 2018 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk
Dec 8, 2018 11:19 PM - kenenthk: FUCK
Dec 8, 2018 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 8, 2018 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power lwvels
Dec 8, 2018 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Shit
Dec 8, 2018 11:36 PM - Depravo: Banned for fucking swearing.
Dec 8, 2018 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 8, 2018 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo how you been old chap? (Tourism speak) lol
Dec 8, 2018 11:41 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck
Dec 8, 2018 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Get psi banned from imgur first
Dec 8, 2018 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 8, 2018 11:46 PM - kenenthk: I feel bad for imgur mods
Dec 8, 2018 11:46 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how easy it is to get banned from that site
Dec 9, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ebK0aPa.jpg
Dec 9, 2018 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk just post boobs lol
Dec 9, 2018 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/X1rnZgV
Dec 9, 2018 12:29 AM - kenenthk: I forgot to pick up my pills today
Dec 9, 2018 1:31 AM - Ericthegreat: lol
Dec 9, 2018 1:32 AM - Ericthegreat: my thread from 2009 just got me exp
Dec 9, 2018 1:32 AM - Ericthegreat: https://gbatemp.net/threads/house-of-the-dead-overkill.135104/
Dec 9, 2018 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: was it based on view count?
Dec 9, 2018 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy hell Doogee sent me the wrong phone lol
Dec 9, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They sent me an X10 for 230 bucks lol
Dec 9, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If i could fly to China and strangle a dude
Dec 9, 2018 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK weird... but now I want to strangle my wife...
Dec 9, 2018 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doogee did send me the right phone but as a bonus I guess they sent me a free X10 too... (thanks for the free e waste I guess?)
Dec 9, 2018 3:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $1 for it ;O;
Dec 9, 2018 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sold
Dec 9, 2018 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy me a soda with it lol
Dec 9, 2018 3:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just shove it in an envelope, should totally survive the post office lol
Dec 9, 2018 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 9, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously the specs for the X10 are trash lol
Dec 9, 2018 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Unlocked-Smartphones-DOOGEE-International-Phone/dp/B0798966GT
Dec 9, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The screen and that its on 6.0 are probably the only semi decent things about it
Dec 9, 2018 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the battery is kind of large for such low specs it probably can run all day


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 10, 2018)

Dec 9, 2018 5:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least you can sell it
Dec 9, 2018 5:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone will probably pay 100 bucks for it
Dec 9, 2018 6:33 AM - Ericthegreat: Hey guys, this works lol
Dec 9, 2018 6:33 AM - Ericthegreat: https://www.androidauthority.com/google-home-mini-spotify-trial-930940/
Dec 9, 2018 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck google home
Dec 9, 2018 11:02 AM - KingVamp: lol
Dec 9, 2018 1:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7bxa0Ar.jpg
Dec 9, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk go to your happy place lol
Dec 9, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: any french gbatempers here?
Dec 9, 2018 1:22 PM - Veho: Pat.
Dec 9, 2018 1:29 PM - Veho: *pas
Dec 9, 2018 1:29 PM - Veho: Dammit.
Dec 9, 2018 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Le wee!
Dec 9, 2018 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love my new phone but can't fix the emergency calls only thing
Dec 9, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to hit the metro PC's store lol
Dec 9, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: dealers sell computers in the subway now?
Dec 9, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: i tought they only had nike sneakers
Dec 9, 2018 2:37 PM - migles: and watches
Dec 9, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything is black market if you try hard enough lol
Dec 9, 2018 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: "replica" watches? or stolen ones?
Dec 9, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe both? Lol
Dec 9, 2018 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/intel-arctic-sound-everything-you-need-to-know/amp/
Dec 9, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/kohls-dominick-breedlove-job-interview-stolen-shoes-nike-arrested-hernando-1251029
Dec 9, 2018 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can he be neutered as a public service? Lol
Dec 9, 2018 6:19 PM - Veho: Remember to spay and neuter your pets today.
Dec 9, 2018 6:31 PM - Veho: Remember to spay and neuter your pets every day.
Dec 9, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 9, 2018 7:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Remember to keep Veho away from the pets. 
Dec 9, 2018 9:14 PM - Veho: Remember to spay and neuter your  Sonic Angel Knight today.
Dec 9, 2018 9:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 9, 2018 9:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one here does that.
Dec 9, 2018 9:40 PM - Veho: Well they should  
Dec 9, 2018 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need to relax 
Dec 9, 2018 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How can you enjoy a day if you aren't happy.
Dec 9, 2018 10:02 PM - Veho: What makes you think I'm not happy?
Dec 9, 2018 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're here on a sunday 
Dec 9, 2018 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You could be having fun doing something else.
Dec 10, 2018 1:09 AM - pyromaniac123: 
Dec 10, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Veho is a very unhappy man
Dec 10, 2018 2:40 AM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/gaming/2018/12/07/super-smash-bros-ultimate-nintendo-switch-school-shooting/


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 11, 2018)

Dec 10, 2018 5:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK what if this is what makes him happy?
Dec 10, 2018 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What makes you happy? 
Dec 10, 2018 11:37 AM - DinohScene: 6:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What makes you happy?  < you really want to know?
Dec 10, 2018 12:10 PM - VinsCool: I want to know
Dec 10, 2018 12:27 PM - migles: i wanna know dinoh 
Dec 10, 2018 12:28 PM - migles: i want to know your ultimate happy, not the usual happy (usually happy=dick)
Dec 10, 2018 12:29 PM - kenenthk: We know what makes you happy dinoh
Dec 10, 2018 12:54 PM - Localhorst86: furries, for sure
Dec 10, 2018 1:18 PM - VinsCool: Nah Dino hates them
Dec 10, 2018 1:20 PM - kenenthk: A good pelvis makes him happy
Dec 10, 2018 1:23 PM - VinsCool: Usually yes
Dec 10, 2018 1:53 PM - AtsuNii: can confirm that
Dec 10, 2018 2:12 PM - Veho: Indeed.
Dec 10, 2018 2:23 PM - VinsCool: That's fucking gay
Dec 10, 2018 2:29 PM - DinohScene: I am happy
Dec 10, 2018 2:29 PM - kenenthk: You're gay
Dec 10, 2018 2:31 PM - Lilith Valentine: Ha! Hay!
Dec 10, 2018 2:31 PM - Lilith Valentine: gay*
Dec 10, 2018 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Wait so migles wants to know dinoh's dick?
Dec 10, 2018 2:33 PM - DinohScene: everybody wants to know me dick
Dec 10, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe lol
Dec 10, 2018 2:34 PM - VinsCool: They not only want to know it
Dec 10, 2018 2:34 PM - VinsCool: They want to feel it
Dec 10, 2018 2:34 PM - VinsCool: To taste it
Dec 10, 2018 2:34 PM - VinsCool: To enjoy it at its fullest
Dec 10, 2018 2:35 PM - VinsCool: Like a good aged wine
Dec 10, 2018 2:38 PM - DinohScene: I can already tell you that's stronger then a good aged wine 
Dec 10, 2018 2:38 PM - kenenthk: I heard Costello has some hidden files of it on temp servers
Dec 10, 2018 2:38 PM - VinsCool: As long as it isn't like strong bleu cheese
Dec 10, 2018 2:39 PM - DinohScene: nah, it's on par with a good whiskey
Dec 10, 2018 2:41 PM - VinsCool: That's a lot more attractive
Dec 10, 2018 2:41 PM - VinsCool: Wouldn't say no for a whiskey in this fine morning.
Dec 10, 2018 2:41 PM - VinsCool: Now if only I could get booze so early while my girlfriend is around...
Dec 10, 2018 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Have depravo same day deliver you some from his stash
Dec 10, 2018 2:43 PM - DinohScene: stealth drink it
Dec 10, 2018 2:44 PM - kenenthk: I just tell coworkers I'm drinking water on shift
Dec 10, 2018 2:44 PM - DinohScene: pff, telling coworkers is for scrubs
Dec 10, 2018 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Not when they ask why I'm hitting on them
Dec 10, 2018 2:46 PM - VinsCool: That's because you're gay, Ken.
Dec 10, 2018 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Its been a while since I watched south park
Dec 10, 2018 2:47 PM - DinohScene: best perk of being your own boss, you get all the bitches ;o;
Dec 10, 2018 3:41 PM - kenenthk: But what if they're too much of a bitch
Dec 10, 2018 3:55 PM - VinsCool: 1 shovel, plastic bags, narcotics.
Dec 10, 2018 4:12 PM - AtsuNii: waste of the narcotics tho, use said shovel instead.
Dec 10, 2018 5:26 PM - VinsCool: But narcotics is much cleaner
Dec 10, 2018 5:26 PM - VinsCool: no blood stains, no screams
Dec 10, 2018 5:34 PM - AtsuNii: also alot less fun
Dec 10, 2018 5:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOINK* 
Dec 10, 2018 5:55 PM - DinohScene: I prefer electrical cable, tightly wound around their neck
Dec 10, 2018 6:12 PM - AtsuNii: not enough fun to me
Dec 10, 2018 6:18 PM - DinohScene: I'll show you fun
Dec 10, 2018 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned ads lol time to root
Dec 10, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also turned out my sim card was locked to my old I'm lol
Dec 10, 2018 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IME
Dec 10, 2018 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: AtsuNii: roofies can be fun 
Dec 10, 2018 7:04 PM - Veho: Why are roofies called roofies if they floor you?
Dec 10, 2018 7:05 PM - VinsCool: I would take a roofie for some fun at Dino's place 
Dec 10, 2018 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay
Dec 10, 2018 7:32 PM - VinsCool: No u
Dec 10, 2018 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta hand it too Mediatek the flashing tool is a billion times better than all the other ones I have used.
Dec 10, 2018 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol TWRP in Russian is fun... (at least I could change it to English)
Dec 10, 2018 9:38 PM - AtsuNii: but roofies are a different kind of fun, although i would allow it as fun enough, but i dont need roofies to have some fun at DIno's place c:
Dec 10, 2018 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_YvMnlQjPc 
Dec 10, 2018 9:43 PM - DinohScene: I say that to every boyfriend I kill, RESPAWN BITCH!
Dec 10, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 10, 2018 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AfZczo1S4s
Dec 10, 2018 11:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/T3mTCgj
Dec 10, 2018 11:40 PM - Veho: Poetry  ;O;
Dec 10, 2018 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 11, 2018 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/qZ2P4tX
Dec 11, 2018 12:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vggLgrg
Dec 11, 2018 12:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/PTkdG5i 
Dec 11, 2018 12:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/XmmC9HW
Dec 11, 2018 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/RdEhJ 
Dec 11, 2018 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i81eY6s
Dec 11, 2018 1:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oQMx9zQ
Dec 11, 2018 1:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSi making me hungry 
Dec 11, 2018 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T97Q3gQ
Dec 11, 2018 1:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you don't stop, i'm taking your fridge 
Dec 11, 2018 1:12 AM - Veho: Cheesy beefy fries, aww yisss.
Dec 11, 2018 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bacon wrapped bacon, deep fried inside of bacon, with extra bacon on top of bacon 
Dec 11, 2018 1:37 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like gamerzmum
Dec 11, 2018 3:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: needs more cheese


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 12, 2018)

Dec 11, 2018 5:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XvlsMiQ.jpg
Dec 11, 2018 6:08 AM - EclipseSin: ? This is new since I was paying attention last. Hello everyone, hope you are well.
Dec 11, 2018 6:12 AM - EclipseSin: PS: Mozzarella-Wrapped Fries wrapped in bacon, lightly breaded with bacon and bread crumbs. You might die but it's worth it.
Dec 11, 2018 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: It's far from new, been around for as long as I can remember
Dec 11, 2018 6:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: Also, still needs more cheese
Dec 11, 2018 6:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: Add some parmesan cheese to the crumbs
Dec 11, 2018 8:36 AM - VinsCool: Mmm food
Dec 11, 2018 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/VlfEWQp
Dec 11, 2018 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/ even lol
Dec 11, 2018 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kUDO1Zr
Dec 11, 2018 9:34 AM - SimonMKWii: a
Dec 11, 2018 12:42 PM - AsPika2219: AFF Suzki Cup! Malaysia vs Vietnam! Live today! 
Dec 11, 2018 1:43 PM - AtsuNii: ew cheese
Dec 11, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/82v9sZk Dinoh hates this
Dec 11, 2018 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 11, 2018 2:56 PM - DinohScene: TIL: imgur won't load vids anymore
Dec 11, 2018 2:56 PM - DinohScene: but yes, I hate wet cats
Dec 11, 2018 2:56 PM - DinohScene: they're always out for revenge
Dec 11, 2018 2:56 PM - DinohScene: stupid bastards, only trying to help
Dec 11, 2018 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 11, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/scXBYAC
Dec 11, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm going to send that one to everyone lol
Dec 11, 2018 3:22 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 11, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...so we're pulling up the carpet in the nursery, and apparently the people who put it down however many years ago just used fucking double sided carpet tape to tape it to the floor. They only did it partly around the perimeter (one wall didn't have any tape at all )
Dec 11, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, the adhesive is basically like fucking rock on the floor
Dec 11, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So the carpet came up easy as pie (literally didn't even have to pull it much ) but the tape is now stuck to the floor lol
Dec 11, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get some adhesive solvent or something to pull this shit up
Dec 11, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is good
Dec 11, 2018 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried using a hair drier to soften the adhesive but that did jack it's so stuck on there
Dec 11, 2018 4:26 PM - Flame: lol
Dec 11, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: in other news these Onken yogurts taste nice
Dec 11, 2018 4:28 PM - Flame: really nice
Dec 11, 2018 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: tom: goo gone
Dec 11, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have Goo Gone sitting on it right now
Dec 11, 2018 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not helping too much TBH, still leaving huge clumps of the adhesive lol
Dec 11, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try a couple other things before I go for something stronger
Dec 11, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paint thinner maybe?
Dec 11, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gasoline might work too?
Dec 11, 2018 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on what the glue is made from
Dec 11, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying some WD-40 right now, that's doing a bit better job than the Goo gone but the adhesive is still a bitch to get through, it's just so thick
Dec 11, 2018 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to scrape it up without scratching the floor too bad is probably the biggest issue ATM lol
Dec 11, 2018 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst I'll have to just scratch up the floors and sand everything, which is what I'd like to avoid really lol
Dec 11, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you can use those plastic razors
Dec 11, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: people use them for rubiks cube maintenance
Dec 11, 2018 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: getting the stickers off without damaging them
Dec 11, 2018 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: plastic razor blades*
Dec 11, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just belt sander everything lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use a nice red varnish
Dec 11, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the tape they used is just thicker or has more adhesive on it than I've removed stuff from before, cuz it really is a pain. the center is thicker than the edges, so I can scrap the edges off pretty easily but the center stuff just sticks like a mofo lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now tried goo gone, WD-40, some shitty goo-gone clone we had sitting somewhere, and some vegetable oil
Dec 11, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Out of all of those, interestingly, the vegetable oil probably worked the best lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WD-40 worked second best, I'll probably just use that and scrape up as much as possible, then maybe pick up a stronger solvent to get rid of the middle shit
Dec 11, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can probably use something heavier duty
Dec 11, 2018 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: some kind of solvent
Dec 11, 2018 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Dec 11, 2018 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then a nice clear coat
Dec 11, 2018 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Muriatic acid
Dec 11, 2018 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm glad they half assed it and just ignored one of the walls lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To the window to the walls
Dec 11, 2018 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skeet skeet carpet glue tape crap
Dec 11, 2018 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I've torrented a whopping 12 things to play around with when my VR headset gets here lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'll maybe grab some more, there are a lot of on-rails shooters that looked neatish that I kind of ignored lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom which one did you get?
Dec 11, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: hope it was Samsung HMD Odyssey+
Dec 11, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, way too expensive lol
Dec 11, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went for a cheapo one as an entry level "test", before I go for something more expensive
Dec 11, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only $500
Dec 11, 2018 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.acer.com/ac/en/US/content/model/VD.R05AP.002 < This one in particular
Dec 11, 2018 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: $500 is cheap for VR
Dec 11, 2018 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, $160 is cheap for VR
Dec 11, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: relatively speaking
Dec 11, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: the vive pro is like $1300
Dec 11, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: and is worse than the HMD Oddysey+
Dec 11, 2018 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want one
Dec 11, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: but, 1080 tis are still as expensive as ever even though RTX is out
Dec 11, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i think i'd probably need at least that to run 3K VR optimally
Dec 11, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i could get by with a 1080 but they are also too expensive
Dec 11, 2018 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: and wouldn't have much future proofing
Dec 11, 2018 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does anyone know the easiest way to get more ringtones? Lol
Dec 11, 2018 6:43 PM - Flame: @Psionic text "hello baby" to 6969
Dec 11, 2018 6:46 PM - Joe88: I have a big list I stuff (warez) I got for vr
Dec 11, 2018 6:48 PM - migles: joe, is one of them "downloading pirate games for the VR simulator"
Dec 11, 2018 6:49 PM - migles: you know, playing a pirated copy of a game that is about pirating vr games, while you play them in the vr?
Dec 11, 2018 6:50 PM - Joe88: https://pastebin.com/uQt16WLv
Dec 11, 2018 6:50 PM - Joe88: I think you can do that with vr desktop... 
Dec 11, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: i have full roms and isos collection for most retro consoles too
Dec 11, 2018 6:51 PM - migles: and i have a very new cool warez website for retro games with no ads and no bullshit, just direct links
Dec 11, 2018 6:52 PM - migles: and they are verified no intro and redump games
Dec 11, 2018 6:53 PM - Joe88: What you dont like sitting through a min long Mode7 intro?
Dec 11, 2018 6:55 PM - migles: i don't like touched things :c
Dec 11, 2018 6:56 PM - migles: also, rom hacks and shit, need clean roms
Dec 11, 2018 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like that VR Mame arcade thing
Dec 11, 2018 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I could relive the 80s and 90s again so awesome...
Dec 11, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/465780/New_Retro_Arcade_Neon/ < This thing?
Dec 11, 2018 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that looks pretty neato lol
Dec 11, 2018 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck it, I'll torrent it
Dec 11, 2018 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Slow ass UPS says my headset won't be here until next monday, hopefully that'll just randomly change lol
Dec 11, 2018 7:26 PM - Joe88: Peirhead is really fun too
Dec 11, 2018 7:27 PM - Joe88: https://store.steampowered.com/app/435490/Pierhead_Arcade/
Dec 11, 2018 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah that one!!!
Dec 11, 2018 7:31 PM - Joe88: https://sdqk.me/Pm1ksqb7-fkmijc65r/corsair-x-linustech-holiday-giveaway#/enter
Dec 11, 2018 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ben and Ed Blood Party is an amazing party game you should all try out
Dec 11, 2018 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're a zombie, and you have to navigate obstacle courses with at least part of your body crossing the finish line
Dec 11, 2018 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played the single player version when that came out ages ago, that was pretty fun on it's own. Was a bit disappointed they released the multiplayer stuff as a whole separate game, would've been nice if they just included it in the OG release, but yeah I heard the multiplayer is super fun
Dec 11, 2018 9:49 PM - Flame: in other news i brought two 200GB micro SD's
Dec 11, 2018 9:50 PM - Flame: one for my vita
Dec 11, 2018 9:50 PM - Flame: and one for my switch
Dec 11, 2018 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, who needs 200GB for the Switch? You can fit all the good games on the included 32GB ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 9:52 PM - Flame: Pfffffffft, who needs 200GB for the Vita? You can fit all the good games on the included 32GB ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but at least the Vita can play PSP games ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need room for all those great emulators ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I will say the Switch makes a pretty good emulation machine now, with OCing in Retroarch being a thing
Dec 11, 2018 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can actually play PS1 games without only minimal amounts of lag ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I heard someone has an early implementation of dynarec for Mupen running, which is nice
Dec 11, 2018 9:58 PM - Voxel: I wish Vita had the same treatment...
Dec 11, 2018 9:58 PM - Flame: doesnt switch have ppsspp by now?
Dec 11, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the linux port thing has it, but not in normal OS
Dec 11, 2018 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at least, not a good one in normal OS
Dec 11, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: PPSSPP is like the best emu ever
Dec 11, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: no joke
Dec 11, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: built from the ground up.
Dec 11, 2018 10:02 PM - Flame: no hack jobs
Dec 11, 2018 10:16 PM - DinohScene: OLED vita is best vita
Dec 11, 2018 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm PPSSPP is one of the best but so many great ones
Dec 11, 2018 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DraStic is best ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also great lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zsnes lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ewwwwww
Dec 11, 2018 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ZSNES is bad ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Higan is best 
Dec 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SNES9x, at the very least, if you don't have a PC that can run higan lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ZSNES is cancer lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe is one of my favorites 
Dec 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit I so use Higan though lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought SNES9X Was best 
Dec 11, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mGBA is nice
Dec 11, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love me some Dolphin
Dec 11, 2018 10:23 PM - Flame: yeah i like mGBA too
Dec 11, 2018 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Higan is cycle accurate, one of the most accurate emulators for the SNES.
Dec 11, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's the only emulator that does that Tom?
Dec 11, 2018 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the SNES yeah, there are a couple others but they're just forks of higan
Dec 11, 2018 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: N64 has a cycle accurate emulators in Dev too, called CEN64. But that probably won't be released for years yet lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's gonna be ultra 64 hard ...
Dec 11, 2018 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I put a custom ROM on this phone and it's awesome
Dec 11, 2018 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of NES emulators are cycle accurate, as well. Same for GB/C IIRC
Dec 11, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to figure out Russian TWRP but it wasn't bad lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Magisk is nice!
Dec 11, 2018 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Android 9 but finger print scanner is not working lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey psi, when is shield tv going to update to android 9 O_O
Dec 11, 2018 10:40 PM - Flame: you have Android 9 psio
Dec 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Flame: fancy
Dec 11, 2018 10:41 PM - Flame: i ahd it for months now i win
Dec 11, 2018 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Magisk is pretty fancy, yeah
Dec 11, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: no tom. Android 9 is fancy
Dec 11, 2018 10:47 PM - Flame: feck magisk
Dec 11, 2018 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Name me new one major feature of Android 9 Flame ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 10:50 PM - Flame: Tap into gestures; A better Overview;  A smarter battery; Adaptive brightness; Improved notifications; Native notch support.; App Actions
Dec 11, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That shit ain't new ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 10:50 PM - Flame: you want me to search more go on
Dec 11, 2018 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just updates to shit already available ;O;
Dec 11, 2018 10:50 PM - Flame: ???
Dec 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost all the shit you listed is already available, not a new feature lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:51 PM - Flame: _Native_ notch support
Dec 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think gestures are the only thing that's really new in Android 9, everything else is just shit that could've been added in an 8 update lol
Dec 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: NATIVE !
Dec 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but who gives a shit about notches?
Dec 11, 2018 10:52 PM - Flame: blasphemy!
Dec 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Veho: Android is up to 9 already?
Dec 12, 2018 12:05 AM - Veho: Sheesh.
Dec 12, 2018 1:20 AM - mattytrog: KitKat user passing through...
Dec 12, 2018 2:56 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/w8dgm2e
Dec 12, 2018 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Imgur.com


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 13, 2018)

Dec 12, 2018 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HN6aE1d
Dec 12, 2018 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fbektbt
Dec 12, 2018 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wm7OUxZ
Dec 12, 2018 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1VAq8WGkV4
Dec 12, 2018 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: hahaha
Dec 12, 2018 5:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7eUmZ4Sp3U 
Dec 12, 2018 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFH0J29QMKc 
Dec 12, 2018 8:45 AM - Depravo: PS4 software 6.20 out. Just updated and everything still works so it's safe to update. I repeat, it's SAFE to update.
Dec 12, 2018 9:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm okay 
Dec 12, 2018 9:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Meanwhile nintendo switch has 6.20 a month ago 
Dec 12, 2018 11:44 AM - migles: like if the software version for totally different systems and different OSes need to have syncronized version numbers
Dec 12, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: doesn't make sense to compare version numbers between consoles...
Dec 12, 2018 11:45 AM - migles: at least to me
Dec 12, 2018 12:10 PM - YetoJesse: ^ didn't want to say this...
Dec 12, 2018 12:10 PM - Localhorst86: I am still waiting for Firmware version 6.66 on any of my consoles.
Dec 12, 2018 12:11 PM - YetoJesse: iirc correctly, nintendo started somewhere else and not at 1.1 for that matter... probably same with ps tho...
Dec 12, 2018 12:25 PM - migles: i want version 69
Dec 12, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: you know, because if a console has a firmware so higher it probably means it got supported the shit out of it?
Dec 12, 2018 12:26 PM - migles: altough version numbers are arbitrary and dont mean shit
Dec 12, 2018 12:27 PM - Localhorst86: that's why chrome is at version 70
Dec 12, 2018 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UmrwiiJ.jpg
Dec 12, 2018 1:46 PM - DinohScene: Chrome version 70
Dec 12, 2018 1:46 PM - DinohScene: sounds like there's something massively wrong if they need so many version updates
Dec 12, 2018 1:46 PM - DinohScene: that or laziness
Dec 12, 2018 1:46 PM - DinohScene: shrugs*
Dec 12, 2018 1:53 PM - mthrnite: NEW CHROME 2000! DEMOLISHES HARD TO CLEAN STAINS!
Dec 12, 2018 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 12, 2018 2:20 PM - Depravo: Chrome 71 now.
Dec 12, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: firefox is older and its only 64
Dec 12, 2018 3:18 PM - migles: so does that mean chrome is a broken trash?
Dec 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Depravo: Or that Mozilla are lazier with updates.
Dec 12, 2018 3:20 PM - Depravo: Or that Mozilla do bigger updates less often.
Dec 12, 2018 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4jwXxoHDzo
Dec 12, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically it means version numbers are meaningless, just use the larger number for the respective software unless you have a specific reason for sticking with an older version lol
Dec 12, 2018 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Firefox does way more smaller updates in between major releases, so you have like 63.0 and 63.0.1 and 63.0.2 etc etc whereas Chrome's major version changes every 6 weeks
Dec 12, 2018 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google will usually do small updates if there's a big bug or something, but beyond that you don't really see a lot of different minor versions between big releases
Dec 12, 2018 3:43 PM - YetoJesse: Any of you guys program for a living?...
Dec 12, 2018 3:43 PM - YetoJesse: Becuse some answers seem so narrowminded to be fair...
Dec 12, 2018 3:44 PM - YetoJesse: Keeping in mind that programming languages evolve as well and browser are just a translator for that.. ofcourse there are quite some updates.
Dec 12, 2018 3:45 PM - YetoJesse: same with  lot of small fixes/add-ons/get stuff ready for future releases/etcetc,,,
Dec 12, 2018 3:45 PM - YetoJesse: the amount of updates something has doesn't mean much when the changelog is mostly 'fixed one bug'
Dec 12, 2018 3:45 PM - YetoJesse: but that IS how programming in a good team should work. every tiny update, be it spacing or whatever, should be noted and updated.
Dec 12, 2018 3:46 PM - YetoJesse: anything bulked is a bigger update and not the small ones... 70 update from chrome don't seem like much in my eyes when you imagine the phones probably use pretty much the same browser...
Dec 12, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you use Chrome canary on Android it updates like almost every day  lol
Dec 12, 2018 3:56 PM - Depravo: Everything on Android updates almost every day.
Dec 12, 2018 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Dec 12, 2018 3:56 PM - Coto: I do code for a living in Java/C++/C# and whatever
Dec 12, 2018 3:57 PM - Coto: problem is u set the bar too high so usual workplace projects end up being ... errr... not that interesting
Dec 12, 2018 3:59 PM - Coto: but, i don´t care if I update some software 100 times a week, or 1 time a month
Dec 12, 2018 3:59 PM - Coto: if the software works as intended, and behaves as intended, that´s what should matter
Dec 12, 2018 4:00 PM - Coto: on the webkit side of things, priorities on them should be top, that means having small updates to fix possible leaks or exploits
Dec 12, 2018 4:00 PM - Coto: since everyone and their dog now use web as almost a complete operating system replacement
Dec 12, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the old days when you used BASIC to write dumb programs lol
Dec 12, 2018 4:32 PM - Depravo: 20 goto 10
Dec 12, 2018 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Dec 12, 2018 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iEtjaYI-oU
Dec 12, 2018 6:06 PM - DinohScene: 10 print go to hell
Dec 12, 2018 6:06 PM - DinohScene: 20 goto 10
Dec 12, 2018 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: go to hellgo to hellgo to hellgo to hellgo to hellgo
Dec 12, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple I think required quotation marks
Dec 12, 2018 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 10 PRINT "Go to hell"
Dec 12, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: 20 no really, go to hell apple
Dec 12, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to be really good at Apple IIe basic
Dec 12, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to remember if it was CoCos or Comadore that let you just use prnt
Dec 12, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: 20 goat to sheep.
Dec 12, 2018 7:58 PM - Veho: That's not a good exchange rate.
Dec 12, 2018 9:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOINK* 
Dec 12, 2018 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird new posting at a different hospital just armed guard no screening involved hmm sounds boring
Dec 12, 2018 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind have gotten used to finding dildos in women's purses
Dec 12, 2018 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 12, 2018 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't say that here 
Dec 12, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2018 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just played Pokemon go lol
Dec 12, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to hide root but it works
Dec 12, 2018 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdgCTRSbOj4 
Dec 12, 2018 10:34 PM - CatmanFan: Hi everyone
Dec 12, 2018 10:34 PM - CatmanFan: Should I start a Wii Virtual Console discussion thread in the Wii - Emulation and Homebrew forum?
Dec 12, 2018 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, VC should be in emulation/homebrew
Dec 12, 2018 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just learned there are PC fist of the North Star typing games lol
Dec 12, 2018 11:51 PM - Veho: Nani?
Dec 13, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.giantbomb.com/typing-ougi-hokuto-no-ken-gekiuchi/3030-40786/
Dec 13, 2018 12:09 AM - Zhongtiao1: hello
Dec 13, 2018 1:48 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 13, 2018 2:29 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yZrIt0y084&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 14, 2018)

Dec 13, 2018 6:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qiQKquy
Dec 13, 2018 8:08 AM - T-hug: lol
Dec 13, 2018 8:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's here  https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl65v2wf7wyo3gv/20181213_092516.jpg?dl=0
Dec 13, 2018 8:43 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/ExaEuFI.jpg
Dec 13, 2018 8:43 AM - Joe88: waiting for the xci dump now
Dec 13, 2018 8:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: it even comes with a miniature instruction booklet, which doesn't actually instruct so much as it lists stuff that exists in the game, but it's colorful and has some nice artwork in it, i approve
Dec 13, 2018 8:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: brings me back to the time when I was a kid and got a new game, and if I couldn't play it right away I would always read the instruction booklet while I waited
Dec 13, 2018 8:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Joe: how dare you
Dec 13, 2018 8:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: how dare you make me hungry
Dec 13, 2018 8:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: also i would be surprised if there's no xci already, the digital version has been out for a while
Dec 13, 2018 9:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i could probably eat that whole pizza by myself in like... 2 days
Dec 13, 2018 9:01 AM - VinsCool: 2 days? I can make it 1
Dec 13, 2018 9:01 AM - VinsCool: Also fuck I want pizza now
Dec 13, 2018 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have pizza
Dec 13, 2018 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm not eating that today
Dec 13, 2018 9:37 AM - VinsCool: Now here I am eating cold ham leftover from Sunday straight from the fridge at 4:40 am
Dec 13, 2018 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: like, roast pork?
Dec 13, 2018 10:12 AM - AtsuNii: ugh now i want pizza aswell
Dec 13, 2018 10:23 AM - VinsCool: No. Ham
Dec 13, 2018 10:27 AM - AtsuNii: this food talk is making me hungry ;-;
Dec 13, 2018 10:37 AM - VinsCool: I am no longer hungry but I'd go for coffee at this time in the morning
Dec 13, 2018 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: you eat ham for dinner?
Dec 13, 2018 10:59 AM - DinohScene: I like food
Dec 13, 2018 11:02 AM - AtsuNii: ham is good as dinner
Dec 13, 2018 11:02 AM - AtsuNii: and you like my food yeah
Dec 13, 2018 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pizza sounds good and coffee lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:21 AM - DinohScene: 12:02 PM - AtsuNii: and you like my food yeah < I got me own personal chef, what do you expect?
Dec 13, 2018 11:25 AM - VinsCool: Mmm food
Dec 13, 2018 11:28 AM - DinohScene: Mmm reefer
Dec 13, 2018 11:31 AM - AtsuNii: combine the both *eyebrow wiggle*
Dec 13, 2018 11:32 AM - DinohScene: hotbox in the car, drive to fastfood chain
Dec 13, 2018 11:33 AM - AtsuNii: a munchie overload is bound to happen
Dec 13, 2018 11:38 AM - DinohScene: lets hope we won't come across a foodtruck then
Dec 13, 2018 11:42 AM - AtsuNii: or maybe hope we do
Dec 13, 2018 11:43 AM - DinohScene: free food
Dec 13, 2018 11:43 AM - VinsCool: I like the idea
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 AM - DinohScene: I'm filled with good ideas
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 AM - DinohScene: 
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 AM - AtsuNii: also with other stuff ;'D
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 AM - DinohScene: :dino:
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 AM - DinohScene: I want me own emote :c
Dec 13, 2018 11:51 AM - VinsCool: You mean boymilk 
Dec 13, 2018 11:51 AM - AtsuNii: where did you get that info?
Dec 13, 2018 11:51 AM - DinohScene: l33t h4xx
Dec 13, 2018 11:51 AM - VinsCool: Dino himself
Dec 13, 2018 11:51 AM - VinsCool: 
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 AM - AtsuNii: hm, fair enough
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 AM - DinohScene: I'm going to leave you wankers at it
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 AM - DinohScene: I'm off to get some food
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 AM - VinsCool: Mmmm food
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - VinsCool: Going for some coffee myself
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - AtsuNii: inferior food
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - DinohScene: I'll put Lenin in charge for now
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - AtsuNii: i make the best food
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - AtsuNii: but lenin will just do mrrt and then runs off
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - VinsCool: I also make the best food
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 AM - DinohScene: Lenin the Admin cat
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 AM - AtsuNii: lets put it to the test, lets make meals for dino and he can decide
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 AM - DinohScene: Costello secretly appointed him during the last staff change
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 AM - VinsCool: Challenge accepted
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 AM - DinohScene: all hail your new cat overlord!
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 AM - VinsCool: P1npongs cat is sad now
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 AM - AtsuNii: pfff just wait for the new cat c: he/she shall rule with an iron paw c:
Dec 13, 2018 11:55 AM - VinsCool: I'm a cat 
Dec 13, 2018 11:55 AM - DinohScene: I'm Cat Noir
Dec 13, 2018 11:55 AM - DinohScene: :dino:
Dec 13, 2018 11:55 AM - Depravo: Only one admin cat around here https://gbatemp.net/members/p1ngpongs-cat.345865/
Dec 13, 2018 11:55 AM - VinsCool: Latex suit twink catboy
Dec 13, 2018 11:56 AM - AtsuNii: hes not getting in latex
Dec 13, 2018 11:57 AM - VinsCool: Leather works too
Dec 13, 2018 11:57 AM - DinohScene: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/265617275191689216/522743793234214913/20181213_125651.jpg
Dec 13, 2018 11:57 AM - AtsuNii: why put it on when it comes off? 
Dec 13, 2018 11:57 AM - AtsuNii: lady, the true empress of the house
Dec 13, 2018 11:58 AM - VinsCool: Lady looks like my fat bitch cat Tiffaye
Dec 13, 2018 11:58 AM - DinohScene: Lenin is fatter
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - DinohScene: if you shove a battery up his arse and pull his tail, his eyes will start shining
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - DinohScene: just grab his hood and reposition it, instant nightlight
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - VinsCool: It'a like the energizer bunny
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - DinohScene: hoodcat
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - AtsuNii: easy way to find the cat
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - AtsuNii: especially since hes camoflaged in the dark
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - DinohScene: catlamp
Dec 13, 2018 11:59 AM - VinsCool: Personally my secret powers run from 3 D batteries in the butthole.
Dec 13, 2018 12:01 PM - AtsuNii: i want to see that
Dec 13, 2018 12:02 PM - VinsCool: The D batteries?
Dec 13, 2018 12:02 PM - AtsuNii: yes
Dec 13, 2018 12:02 PM - AtsuNii: it is duracell right?
Dec 13, 2018 12:04 PM - VinsCool: Energizer, samr as the ones used in thr bunny's butthole
Dec 13, 2018 12:04 PM - DinohScene: Energizer is the US/CAN equivalent of Duracell
Dec 13, 2018 12:04 PM - VinsCool: Nah we have both herr
Dec 13, 2018 12:04 PM - DinohScene: I think Europe and Asia has Duracell, the Americas got Energizer
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - VinsCool: 2 different brands
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - DinohScene: Varta
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - DinohScene: best car batteries
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - DinohScene: have the best terminals, pure lead
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - DinohScene: so you can sink those clamps real deep
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - VinsCool: Toobi
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - DinohScene: perfect for touching your nipples with
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - VinsCool: Too big to be fitting in the butt
Dec 13, 2018 12:05 PM - VinsCool: And yeah lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:06 PM - AtsuNii: Practice makes perfect, it will work out some day
Dec 13, 2018 12:06 PM - VinsCool: "mom I can no longer retain myself"
Dec 13, 2018 12:06 PM - DinohScene: start with quadruple A
Dec 13, 2018 12:06 PM - DinohScene: work your way up
Dec 13, 2018 12:06 PM - VinsCool: "it no longer shuts tight"
Dec 13, 2018 12:07 PM - AtsuNii: then you put in too big of batteries, the lid must be able to close
Dec 13, 2018 12:11 PM - DinohScene: Filthy dog, laying under the table
Dec 13, 2018 12:18 PM - VinsCool: Dog?
Dec 13, 2018 12:20 PM - DinohScene: Yeh, mum n dad their dog
Dec 13, 2018 12:20 PM - VinsCool: I didn't even know that
Dec 13, 2018 12:21 PM - VinsCool: til
Dec 13, 2018 12:21 PM - DinohScene: Stupid mutt
Dec 13, 2018 12:21 PM - DinohScene: It drags dirt and fleas in the house
Dec 13, 2018 12:22 PM - AtsuNii: my dogs should have tried 5 years ago, they atleast knew their place
Dec 13, 2018 12:22 PM - DinohScene: It ruined Lenin, it can't drink without leaving a swimmingpool under his drinking bowl
Dec 13, 2018 12:22 PM - DinohScene: I don't like dogs
Dec 13, 2018 12:23 PM - DinohScene: I love horses tho
Dec 13, 2018 12:24 PM - AtsuNii: ._. I hate horses
Dec 13, 2018 12:24 PM - DinohScene: I know : D
Dec 13, 2018 12:25 PM - AtsuNii: ill serve you horsemeat
Dec 13, 2018 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p9qzpBu
Dec 13, 2018 12:28 PM - VinsCool: Horse meat is delicious
Dec 13, 2018 12:29 PM - AtsuNii: I dnno, i wanna try tho
Dec 13, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am meh about horses
Dec 13, 2018 12:29 PM - AtsuNii: kangeroo is amazing tho, but they dont have it in stores this year
Dec 13, 2018 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do make good glue from what I hear though.
Dec 13, 2018 12:29 PM - VinsCool: Lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:30 PM - VinsCool: Deer meat is great too
Dec 13, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buffalo is fantastic tasting....
Dec 13, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deer meat is awesome too
Dec 13, 2018 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alligator is pretty good if it's made right
Dec 13, 2018 12:30 PM - AtsuNii: I dont like venison, too much of a liver taste, buffalo im curious about
Dec 13, 2018 12:30 PM - VinsCool: Bear meat is pretty bad. Tastes like rubber most of the times
Dec 13, 2018 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard it was very greasy
Dec 13, 2018 12:31 PM - AtsuNii: bear meat?
Dec 13, 2018 12:31 PM - VinsCool: Not greasy. More like rubber and liver
Dec 13, 2018 12:31 PM - VinsCool: Yeah bear
Dec 13, 2018 12:31 PM - AtsuNii: so many realms of meat and culinary delight still to discover
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear squirrel meat is good...
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - VinsCool: Wild turkey and goose is pretty good too
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - AtsuNii: turkey is amazing
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - AtsuNii: i eat it loads
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool that reminds me I almost ran over a wild turkey on the way to work the other day lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 lane highway and this turkey is just strutting around in it lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:32 PM - AtsuNii: why can i imagine that bird making that stupid noise before just avoiding a car
Dec 13, 2018 12:33 PM - VinsCool: I remember eating a recipe of wild turky filled with crushed cabbage. That was delicious
Dec 13, 2018 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a wild one though so they are not as fat as the ones at the store  (Or I would have umm taken it home for dinner) lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:33 PM - DinohScene: 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear squirrel meat is good...< Squirrel! not so good, they taste like goldfish, the meat is all stringy
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cabbage in a turkey sounds like it would be awesome.... I put carrots and celery in my last one
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - VinsCool: Yiu actually ate squirrel? Lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - AtsuNii: might be but they will still make their stupid sounds
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - DinohScene: pigeons!
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - DinohScene: pigeons are good too!
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - DinohScene: sometimes they come with notes attached to them
Dec 13, 2018 12:34 PM - VinsCool: You mean rats with feathers? Lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:35 PM - DinohScene: like flying fortune cookies
Dec 13, 2018 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They sell them at the store here Dinoh called "Cornish Game Hens" lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:35 PM - AtsuNii: I only once filled bird, with onion, bacon and 2 freshly squeezed lemons
Dec 13, 2018 12:35 PM - VinsCool: Haha
Dec 13, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AtsuNii that sounds pretty good too
Dec 13, 2018 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't go wrong with bacon... lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:37 PM - AtsuNii: it was pretty good, ask dino
Dec 13, 2018 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079JXY4TJ/?tag=w050b-20&th=1 This phone the price varies like 40 bucks a day up and down lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:37 PM - VinsCool: Lemon juice adds a lot of zesty flavour in any meats too
Dec 13, 2018 12:37 PM - VinsCool: Great with fish
Dec 13, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fish and Chicken are my favorite lemon things
Dec 13, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like I make this lemon pepper chicken recipe it's nice.
Dec 13, 2018 12:38 PM - AtsuNii: hm sounds good
Dec 13, 2018 12:38 PM - VinsCool: Lemon pepper is great
Dec 13, 2018 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some water and corn starch at the very end to make like a lemon pepper gravy serve on some yellow rice
Dec 13, 2018 12:38 PM - VinsCool: Mmmmm
Dec 13, 2018 12:39 PM - AtsuNii: oh i love yellow rice
Dec 13, 2018 12:39 PM - VinsCool: Me too
Dec 13, 2018 12:39 PM - AtsuNii: im def gonna write that down
Dec 13, 2018 12:39 PM - VinsCool: I make that ultra dumb and cheap rice with chicken broth, butter and mixed vegetabled
Dec 13, 2018 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got so bored with making it... I made it for my wife and her kids they wanted it like 2-3 times a week for months...
Dec 13, 2018 12:39 PM - VinsCool: It's cheap and good
Dec 13, 2018 12:40 PM - VinsCool: Add seasonings and lemon juice for even more flavour
Dec 13, 2018 12:40 PM - VinsCool: Dijon mustard too! It's a nice addition in rice
Dec 13, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VinsCool if they have it near you see if they have Vigo Yellow rice
Dec 13, 2018 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's all seasoned and just needs to be cooked lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vigofoods.com/catalog/product/2165/vigo-yellow-rice He ruled Carpathia from a throne of blood!
Dec 13, 2018 12:41 PM - AtsuNii: hm healthy cheap dish i sometimes make is just rice, turkey blocks, homemade marinade, bellpepper and onion
Dec 13, 2018 12:41 PM - VinsCool: I like to make it myself from with paraboiled rice. Never sticky!
Dec 13, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might make some fried rice today... assuming the moths haven't eaten my rice   (had to throw out most of my dry goods the other day)
Dec 13, 2018 12:42 PM - AtsuNii: non-processed white rice so it still has their shells, makes sure it doesnt stick either and extra fibers which is good for you
Dec 13, 2018 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some weird moth things that have larva and they eat like noodles and rice and flour 
Dec 13, 2018 12:42 PM - DinohScene: I'll just order a pizza
Dec 13, 2018 12:42 PM - AtsuNii: Dinoh, in case your lurking, you're getting rice dish this weekend ;'D
Dec 13, 2018 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AtsuNii yeah pretty much the best rice right there lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:43 PM - AtsuNii: yeah i love it, but yellow still tastes better imo
Dec 13, 2018 12:43 PM - VinsCool: Yeah I have a 2kg white rice bag for the future meals
Dec 13, 2018 12:44 PM - AtsuNii: i never have such big bags tho, I dont eat rice that often, prefer potatoes
Dec 13, 2018 12:44 PM - VinsCool: Then I might just go for a wild and whole rice blend next
Dec 13, 2018 12:44 PM - VinsCool: I love rice lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:44 PM - AtsuNii: eh, i got shit to do, im off now, laterz
Dec 13, 2018 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love wild rice, some butter and some herbs hmmm lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:44 PM - VinsCool: See ya
Dec 13, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to go to the store, might just pick up some fresh stuff lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 packages of Raman noodles do not add the flavor packet (save for other things) 1/4 of a sweet onion chopped and added to water to cook before other ingredients added.
Dec 13, 2018 12:45 PM - VinsCool: I need to lesve soon for some stuff too
Dec 13, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 beef bulion cubes bring to boil let cook to almost done. add 1 table spoon of soy sauce. 2 raw eggs cracked and added to cook for last minute.
Dec 13, 2018 12:46 PM - VinsCool: I'd be down for some noodles
Dec 13, 2018 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also like to add mixed veggies lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:46 PM - VinsCool: Have been eating ham and rice for each meals since Sunday lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:47 PM - VinsCool: Still having some left
Dec 13, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I haven't been cooking much lately
Dec 13, 2018 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working like 50-60 hours a week these days
Dec 13, 2018 12:47 PM - VinsCool: I live making food but I kinda hate leftovers for the whole week lol
Dec 13, 2018 12:48 PM - VinsCool: Mmm maybe spaghettis tonight, or something served with noodles.
Dec 13, 2018 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always a good dish
Dec 13, 2018 12:48 PM - VinsCool: Or I could go cheap and get instant noodles with some chicken
Dec 13, 2018 12:48 PM - VinsCool: I'll se
Dec 13, 2018 12:52 PM - VinsCool: Catch you all later. I need to go out for some errands and other job hunt related stuff
Dec 13, 2018 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good luck!
Dec 13, 2018 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope something great is found
Dec 13, 2018 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7-ghrTqA44
Dec 13, 2018 1:04 PM - migles: who uses normal batteries?
Dec 13, 2018 1:06 PM - migles: rechargeable AA batteries for life
Dec 13, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: but great video anyway
Dec 13, 2018 1:14 PM - migles: it's really informative
Dec 13, 2018 1:16 PM - DinohScene: 2:06 PM - migles: rechargeable AA batteries for life < Li-ion ftw
Dec 13, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: so basically, get amzon basics batteries for the best value, or get the energizer lithium if you value not swapping batteries for a long time
Dec 13, 2018 1:16 PM - DinohScene: or Li-PO
Dec 13, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: does Li-PO exist in AA form?
Dec 13, 2018 1:16 PM - migles: and how does it compare to a normal NIMH ?
Dec 13, 2018 1:19 PM - DinohScene: I'm curious as to what the future brings when it comes to battery technology
Dec 13, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: dinoh you sounded just like one of the next recomended videos after watching that one
Dec 13, 2018 1:20 PM - DinohScene: lol no, think about it
Dec 13, 2018 1:20 PM - DinohScene: battery tech hasn't changed in decades
Dec 13, 2018 1:20 PM - DinohScene: smartphones today where the desktops of 5 years ago
Dec 13, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: we got smart watches
Dec 13, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: smart pants, smart shirts
Dec 13, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: technology is integrated everywhere
Dec 13, 2018 1:21 PM - DinohScene: but battery tech is as old as Disco
Dec 13, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: there is a crazy friend that i have, (is always looking for aliens and shit)
Dec 13, 2018 1:22 PM - DinohScene: there's experiments with gold nanowires suspended in gel as a battery, glass based batteries
Dec 13, 2018 1:22 PM - migles: he keeps telling me for years that there will be a device that gathers the energy from the enviorment lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:22 PM - DinohScene: piezoelectric nano generators?
Dec 13, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: maybe, probably
Dec 13, 2018 1:23 PM - migles: he keeps telling me he read about it plenty of years ago
Dec 13, 2018 1:23 PM - Noctosphere: Can I inject Atsunii sperms into dinohscene?
Dec 13, 2018 1:23 PM - DinohScene: those generators convert kinetic energy into electricity
Dec 13, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: and then comes with all that conspiracy shit about governament and i stop listening lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:25 PM - DinohScene: guns don't kill people, the government does!
Dec 13, 2018 1:25 PM - Noctosphere: o.O
Dec 13, 2018 1:25 PM - Noctosphere: guns doesnt kill, peoples do
Dec 13, 2018 1:25 PM - Noctosphere: but still, guns are dangeorus
Dec 13, 2018 1:26 PM - DinohScene: guns don't kill people, death kills people
Dec 13, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: xD
Dec 13, 2018 1:26 PM - DinohScene: you can't die from a bullet
Dec 13, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: dependds, if its in the head
Dec 13, 2018 1:26 PM - Noctosphere: you instanrlt die
Dec 13, 2018 1:27 PM - Noctosphere: instantly*
Dec 13, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: you don't
Dec 13, 2018 1:27 PM - migles: you die from the hole that the bullet causes, right?
Dec 13, 2018 1:27 PM - DinohScene: brain activity seizes but your organs continue to live
Dec 13, 2018 1:28 PM - Noctosphere: true, my grand father was prison guard, and a prisonner stole his gun and shot himself in the head, well he didnt dioe because the bullet exited through his eye
Dec 13, 2018 1:28 PM - DinohScene: braindead patients are rushed to ORs to be plucked empty if they're organ donors
Dec 13, 2018 1:28 PM - DinohScene: the organs still function fine
Dec 13, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was working on nano pizo electrics to convert heat directly into electric but it's all like maxwells demon and stuff lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh at my job we are constantly finding people in the bathroom with needles hanging out of their arms lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was working on nano pizo electrics to convert heat directly into electric but it's all like maxwells demon and stuff lol < I honestly should've not ballsed up school, could've gone to a uni ;/
Dec 13, 2018 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: they inject them with something called Narcan and it like brings them back to life somehow
Dec 13, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: but drugs said something else to me
Dec 13, 2018 1:30 PM - DinohScene: Naloxone?
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Narcan is like a brand name
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - DinohScene: yeh it's used for opiate overdoses
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.narcan.com/
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: exactly
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - DinohScene: if you get injected with that by someone when you're ODing on heroin, it'll save your life
Dec 13, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They shoot up like oxycodone and snort pills and OD a lot in my area
Dec 13, 2018 1:32 PM - DinohScene: fucking junkies
Dec 13, 2018 1:32 PM - DinohScene: I know all to well how it is ;-;
Dec 13, 2018 1:34 PM - DinohScene: best way to combat going bad from THC is sugar
Dec 13, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:35 PM - DinohScene: either dextrose or plain sugar mixed with water
Dec 13, 2018 1:35 PM - DinohScene: glucose also works
Dec 13, 2018 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We had someone come in at like 7AM the other morning had ODed on fentinal (I am sure I misspelled that)
Dec 13, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just give them a Snickers bar Dinoh lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:36 PM - DinohScene: Fentanyl?
Dec 13, 2018 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I don't care about people doing drugs but I do feel like if they OD too often they should just let nature take it's course
Dec 13, 2018 1:37 PM - DinohScene: natural selection
Dec 13, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: These people don't have insurance of course so the tax payer is covering these multi thousand dollar life saving treatments so these people just come right back in next week for the same thing
Dec 13, 2018 1:37 PM - DinohScene: anything derived from opium is rubbish
Dec 13, 2018 1:37 PM - DinohScene: idk why people recreationally use it
Dec 13, 2018 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much
Dec 13, 2018 1:38 PM - DinohScene: sounds quite hypocritical coming from me I know ;p
Dec 13, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either Dinoh, I have a bottle of some opiates here (weak weak stuff called Tramadol) and I take one if my back or I pull a muscle or something but holy shit do they make me feel like throwing up
Dec 13, 2018 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hate it.
Dec 13, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally will only take them if the only other option is not being able to move because of pain
Dec 13, 2018 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Short of that, fuck those things they will expire before I use a bottle lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:41 PM - DinohScene: they're one of the best if not the best kind of painkiller
Dec 13, 2018 1:41 PM - DinohScene: but the side effects of that rubbish is horrible
Dec 13, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: used as medicine they are fantastic, I take one hate the sick part but after that passes I can rest and the muscle will let go or heal or something and the next day I am mostly fine and don't usually need more lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did take like 8 of them when I broke some bones in my foot... that took a couple of days to heal up lol
Dec 13, 2018 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well off to the pharmacy for my diabeetus stuff (be back in like 20 minutes)
Dec 13, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: if me rheumatism is acting up, I'll just roll a reefer
Dec 13, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: works dandy
Dec 13, 2018 1:44 PM - DinohScene: good luck chap!
Dec 13, 2018 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Fuck is how I say hello
Dec 13, 2018 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Psi tell them you're having an attack in front of them to skip the line
Dec 13, 2018 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 13, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I didn't forget my debit card it would have been faster lol
Dec 13, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In line now
Dec 13, 2018 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love my new phone 
Dec 13, 2018 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This custom ROM makes it though factory one sucks
Dec 13, 2018 2:17 PM - AtsuNii: I know that feel, would be worse tho if that happened while you were checking out already with the item
Dec 13, 2018 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife does that all the time lol
Dec 13, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like "run out to the car I forgot my purse" lol
Dec 13, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/0geuvdaxw1421.jpg
Dec 13, 2018 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Showing why she was voted most popular girl among the guys in school.
Dec 13, 2018 3:05 PM - Localhorst86: why would that make her popular?
Dec 13, 2018 3:06 PM - Localhorst86: My dick is tiny, I don't need you to be able to fit a forearm into your mouth
Dec 13, 2018 3:08 PM - DinohScene: that's disgusting
Dec 13, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 13, 2018 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh you just jealous of her mad skills lol
Dec 13, 2018 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/russian-state-tv-shows-off-robot-thats-actually-a-man-i-1831038858
Dec 13, 2018 3:13 PM - DinohScene: I'm not into throat fisting
Dec 13, 2018 3:13 PM - DinohScene: any type of fisting for that matter
Dec 13, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never tried it, but I am open to the possibilities lol
Dec 13, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like my hands are too large to do it though....
Dec 13, 2018 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://giphy.com/gifs/scary-movie-strong-hand-smushed-yv8nHNAF8OKNq
Dec 13, 2018 4:23 PM - VinsCool: hoi
Dec 13, 2018 4:24 PM - VinsCool: Cold as fuck today, my face hurts from the wind
Dec 13, 2018 4:37 PM - kenenthk: https://picosong.com/wgkFg/ penises
Dec 13, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/game/full_throttle_remastered < free gaem
Dec 13, 2018 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Looks photoshopped
Dec 13, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the original in big box 
Dec 13, 2018 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free HD remaster is cool
Dec 13, 2018 4:41 PM - kenenthk: Your box is now useless psi when things are free
Dec 13, 2018 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks familiar, I might have played it or watched my dad play it as a kid
Dec 13, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: tom you dummy psio owns it so most likely your granddad
Dec 13, 2018 5:02 PM - Flame: your dad would be to young
Dec 13, 2018 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Can reporters ban mods?
Dec 13, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reporters can't ban anyone, we don't have access to any mod tools
Dec 13, 2018 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond being able to edit other people's post
Dec 13, 2018 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Edit flames last post to say you're smart
Dec 13, 2018 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't edit shitbox messages, just posts
Dec 13, 2018 5:07 PM - Flame: ken what?
Dec 13, 2018 5:07 PM - kenenthk: But I said post ~ also flame is a god
Dec 13, 2018 5:08 PM - Flame: good point ken
Dec 13, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well ok ken, you're the boss
Dec 13, 2018 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 13, 2018 5:08 PM - Flame: ;O;
Dec 13, 2018 5:09 PM - kenenthk: About time Tom you're fired from being a reporter
Dec 13, 2018 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Everyone in this shitbox is fired
Dec 13, 2018 5:10 PM - kenenthk: My manager says the same thing
Dec 13, 2018 5:11 PM - Flame: the day they de-promote tom is the day i go on a whole day with out drinking tea. in protest
Dec 13, 2018 5:11 PM - kenenthk: But I said everyone
Dec 13, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: every human?
Dec 13, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Dec 13, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Ban the site
Dec 13, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: thank god. im a god.
Dec 13, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: even you agree ken
Dec 13, 2018 5:14 PM - kenenthk: I was born on Christmas so I'm jesus
Dec 13, 2018 5:14 PM - Flame: in the year 2008
Dec 13, 2018 5:15 PM - kenenthk: 1991
Dec 13, 2018 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk mazel tov!
Dec 13, 2018 5:17 PM - DinohScene: 6:14 PM - Flame: thank god. im a god. < you're a bending unit, you're programmed to pretend to be a friend and nick his wallet in the end
Dec 13, 2018 5:18 PM - kenenthk: We already know Flames a bending unit 
Dec 13, 2018 5:19 PM - Flame: blasphemy
Dec 13, 2018 5:19 PM - Flame: 5:07 PM - kenenthk: But I said post ~ also flame is a god
Dec 13, 2018 5:20 PM - kenenthk: You aren't a god if Tom can manipulate  what you say in threads
Dec 13, 2018 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor Flame, doesn't realize the shitbox edits don't update in real time, you have to refresh for them to show up ;O;
Dec 13, 2018 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Mod > Does t know how the forum works 
Dec 13, 2018 5:21 PM - Flame: thats why i copied and pasted so you refresh
Dec 13, 2018 5:22 PM - Flame: you got tricked
Dec 13, 2018 5:22 PM - Flame: ;O;
Dec 13, 2018 5:23 PM - Flame: ^ good point psio
Dec 13, 2018 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Flame vs Tom https://i.imgur.com/mZOObst_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 13, 2018 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHn5z9-3vq8 lol
Dec 13, 2018 6:05 PM - DinohScene: I see you in the shitbox boyfriend
Dec 13, 2018 6:05 PM - DinohScene: make me me food!
Dec 13, 2018 6:17 PM - AtsuNii: no energy and im just idling here
Dec 13, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzahTUm6EeQ
Dec 13, 2018 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/lego-the-hobbit/?hmb_source=humble_home&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=mosaic_section_1_layout_index_2_layout_type_threes_tile_index_1 < free game x2
Dec 13, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh must be free game day lol
Dec 13, 2018 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More steam games is nice lol
Dec 13, 2018 6:34 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/members/tom-bombadildo.187316/ free porn
Dec 13, 2018 6:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: where's the other free game?
Dec 13, 2018 6:36 PM - kenenthk: I gave free porn
Dec 13, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: found it
Dec 13, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: neither of those interest me at all
Dec 13, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i don't want to watch tom bombadildo
Dec 13, 2018 6:48 PM - Duo8: aaaaa im hungry
Dec 13, 2018 6:49 PM - Duo8: shit it's really cold here
Dec 13, 2018 6:50 PM - Duo8: guess i'm skipping tomorrow too
Dec 13, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/news/3611114/factory-robot-malfunctions-and-impales-worker-with-10-foot-long-steel-spikes/
Dec 13, 2018 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The robot revolution has begun....
Dec 13, 2018 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/selfassuredancientanaconda
Dec 13, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/d38lxXV meanwhile in Detroit
Dec 13, 2018 7:06 PM - Duo8: o fug
Dec 13, 2018 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: >10 foot
Dec 13, 2018 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: >actually 1 foot
Dec 13, 2018 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: :|
Dec 13, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's like 10 "foot long" spikes like there was 10 of them each 1 foot long
Dec 13, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also as a PSA https://imgur.com/gallery/oBCY5Rr make sure your office chair can't fail in this manor lol
Dec 13, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Today is the day of impalement lol
Dec 13, 2018 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079JXY4TJ/?tag=w050b-20&th=1 My wife wants this phone... lol
Dec 13, 2018 7:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shield tv update 
Dec 13, 2018 7:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still not android 9 
Dec 13, 2018 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I like it though they made the background black
Dec 13, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than that and it takes like 30 minutes to install... also the controller seems a bit more responsive
Dec 13, 2018 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New firmware for controllers
Dec 13, 2018 7:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/shield/software-update/
Dec 13, 2018 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You like it cause of a black background
Dec 13, 2018 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah
Dec 13, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Under "Other Enhancements" is probably the most useful of the updates to be honest with SMB3 and stuff
Dec 13, 2018 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really wish Nvidia would crank out a Shield TV 2 though lol
Dec 13, 2018 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like double the performance 
Dec 13, 2018 7:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SMB3
Dec 13, 2018 7:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They have super mario bros 3 ?
Dec 13, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Samba 3 
Dec 13, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 13, 2018 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techterms.com/definition/smb
Dec 13, 2018 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That ain't Fun 
Dec 13, 2018 8:31 PM - shaunj66: I love my shield TV
Dec 13, 2018 8:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shaun, you haven't updated your status message yet. It still says new temper tantrum today... from november 
Dec 13, 2018 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I use mine every day lol
Dec 13, 2018 8:57 PM - Veho: Attention whores.
Dec 13, 2018 9:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Suddenly, I can take screenshots again O_O
Dec 13, 2018 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe told you it would come back 
Dec 13, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe you did
Dec 13, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But then again, you also told us about finding dildo inside of woman purse 
Dec 13, 2018 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not sure I can believe one of those things you said.
Dec 13, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I can see that happening
Dec 13, 2018 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know some women are crazy enough to pleasure themselves in public
Dec 13, 2018 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 13, 2018 9:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So if that's true, then his statement about the screenshots isn't, so it means he never said that 
Dec 13, 2018 9:58 PM - Flame: quick maf
Dec 13, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: 9 months minus your DOB
Dec 13, 2018 9:59 PM - Flame: your dad jiggy with your mamma
Dec 13, 2018 10:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AcyloZF
Dec 13, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: so
Dec 13, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: another yet, another vacation that i will spend in germany
Dec 13, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: *another christmass
Dec 13, 2018 10:05 PM - migles: fuck, i didnt wanted to go <.<
Dec 13, 2018 10:08 PM - Flame: then dont go. you a big boy now.
Dec 13, 2018 10:11 PM - Flame: im sure you can look after yourself for a few days
Dec 13, 2018 10:11 PM - migles: i have to.. family in germany needs help
Dec 13, 2018 10:12 PM - migles: my aunt had requested my help and its an offer i can't refuse
Dec 13, 2018 10:13 PM - migles: lol it was fun last christmass i spent there, in the christmass day i drove the kids half the country just for the parents put the christmass tree and shit
Dec 13, 2018 10:14 PM - migles: i still remember they saying "migs, heres the car key, the car has half a tank, take the kids until you spent all the gas
Dec 13, 2018 10:17 PM - migles: took them to the beach, in a icy day lol
Dec 13, 2018 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Dec 13, 2018 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you go swimming?
Dec 13, 2018 10:18 PM - migles: no, they don't even like to swim, there was a pirate boat shapped playground in the beach for them
Dec 13, 2018 10:19 PM - migles: but it was so cold lol, but you know kids, they had to show me it's not that cold and go in tshirts
Dec 13, 2018 10:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do that too
Dec 13, 2018 10:20 PM - migles: i closed the car and didn't let them to get the jackets for a while, they got really annoyed XD
Dec 13, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: in autumn you can often find me walking around in a t-shirt
Dec 13, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the weather is good
Dec 13, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: in the winter, if I get hot from walking and it's not freezing I'll take my jacket off and I often just have a t-shirt under
Dec 13, 2018 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but only for a couple minutes to cool down
Dec 13, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like Uber eats is no longer in my area lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They started up in my area a few months ago
Dec 13, 2018 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't bothered using them though lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, update for shield tv 7.2 is out today 
Dec 13, 2018 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was out yesterday
Dec 13, 2018 11:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You updated already? 
Dec 13, 2018 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird on my phone it's dead... on my PC it's fine lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about ordering prime rib for dinner... I am feeling lazy lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get egg foo young 
Dec 13, 2018 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://bestprimerib.net/
Dec 13, 2018 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made up some breaded pork chops today
Dec 13, 2018 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yesterday I made a chicken pot pie, which turned out great
Dec 13, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So jealous lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work so much anymore that I haven't had a home cooked meal in a long time.
Dec 13, 2018 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP ;O;
Dec 13, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yeah I got the money to eat out all the time now but really it sucks
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made homemade pepperoni and bacon pizza a couple days ago ;O;
Dec 13, 2018 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Closest I get is if I blow like 80 bucks on a meal at like a fancy place.
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna make homemade chicken taquitos tomorrow 
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: what is uber eats? i seen them here but i didnt bothered to know what it is
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 PM - migles: its a food delivery service from uber?
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a food delivery service from uber
Dec 13, 2018 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually for restaurants that don't usually do delivery and such
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: do they deliver food from the places the customer chooses, or they have their own restaurants choices thing?
Dec 13, 2018 11:53 PM - migles: ho ok
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uber sets the lists I believe, but AFAIK it's for any restaurant that offers pick up
Dec 13, 2018 11:54 PM - migles: i seen one delivery guy, he had a huge cube box in his back lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a good idea I think
Dec 13, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like for upper end places... not sure about like fast food places, I guess if I was too drunk to drive or something lol
Dec 13, 2018 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, decent idea. There's been a similar delivery service here that's been around for longer than even just Uber has though, so eh lol
Dec 14, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird here some of the places have their own delivery service, that's usually free lol
Dec 14, 2018 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So not sure how well those places do on uber
Dec 14, 2018 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'm making pretzels now lol
Dec 14, 2018 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, to be precise, pretzel balls
Dec 14, 2018 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2018 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Too fucking lazy to make pretzel shapes lol
Dec 14, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm I'd probably make bread
Dec 14, 2018 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sticks? Lol
Dec 14, 2018 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: do high end restaurants usually offer take away there?
Dec 14, 2018 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause i don't think they do here
Dec 14, 2018 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: the indian restaurant does, and their food's great
Dec 14, 2018 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: but other than that, it's all fast food
Dec 14, 2018 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: and sushi
Dec 14, 2018 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah not usually so Uber eats is nice for that aspect
Dec 14, 2018 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 14, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awa87mmCKpM
Dec 14, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: Fuck.
Dec 14, 2018 2:22 AM - kenenthk: No veho fuck is my thing
Dec 14, 2018 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So versatile lol
Dec 14, 2018 2:45 AM - Veho: Fuck you ken.
Dec 14, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So kenenthk how are things on your jobs or job? I remember something about you switching jobs for more money or something
Dec 14, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am probably going to be forced into a promotion at some point... I don't wanna be a captain 
Dec 14, 2018 3:08 AM - Veho: Oh captain my captain.
Dec 14, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less hours more pay (less money at the end though because of no overtime)
Dec 14, 2018 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho the only thing nice about it is you can ummm well 1.25 more an hour... after than there really seems to be no advantage.
Dec 14, 2018 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and more responsibility lol
Dec 14, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn me and my constant training... I have actually gotten good at shooting with hand guns. Something I thought was impossible for me. (Give me a rifle any day of the week and I can literally shoot the wings off of a fly)
Dec 14, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still would prefer a rifle if I was in a combat situation but I do know that at the ranges a confrontation is likely to occur on my post a hand gun is plenty.
Dec 14, 2018 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although legit I hope I never have to use it.
Dec 14, 2018 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bullets are expensive 
Dec 14, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPgDLhyRgaM Neat I always thought there should be some sort of ultra lightweight armored thing like this,,,
Dec 14, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For fighting in cities and against troops
Dec 14, 2018 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqBAjl0QA0I
Dec 14, 2018 3:32 AM - Veho: Check out the Terrible Writing Advice channel.
Dec 14, 2018 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Terrible Advice Writing? Sounds like something I would really enjoy... lol
Dec 14, 2018 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Low on money? Banks are full of the stuff you just need some wires and random things and a note to get some of it!"
Dec 14, 2018 3:45 AM - kenenthk: The chiefs are dominating the chargers lol
Dec 14, 2018 3:45 AM - kenenthk: I'll just say my old job wants me back 
Dec 14, 2018 3:47 AM - Veho: What was your old job?
Dec 14, 2018 3:49 AM - kenenthk: Doing your mom
Dec 14, 2018 3:51 AM - Veho: I can't see that paying very well.
Dec 14, 2018 3:51 AM - Veho: Supply and demand and all.
Dec 14, 2018 3:51 AM - kenenthk: True tell her I want a raise
Dec 14, 2018 3:52 AM - kenenthk: She's bad management also never gives me vacation time
Dec 14, 2018 3:54 AM - Veho: I guess you're not very good, then.


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 15, 2018)

Dec 14, 2018 4:45 AM - Veho: I want pizza.
Dec 14, 2018 4:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ExaEuFI.jpg
Dec 14, 2018 5:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GYqytvO.jpg
Dec 14, 2018 5:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho stop doing that 
Dec 14, 2018 5:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He always post imgur links. 
Dec 14, 2018 5:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would he stop?
Dec 14, 2018 5:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, post some egg foo young 
Dec 14, 2018 5:51 AM - Veho: No.
Dec 14, 2018 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, he also does that 
Dec 14, 2018 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: * Give veho a lemon cookie * 
Dec 14, 2018 6:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X4ryo1y.jpg
Dec 14, 2018 6:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: i mean the pizza
Dec 14, 2018 6:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You hate pizza or something? 
Dec 14, 2018 7:14 AM - kenenthk: Papa John's has a good cheese burger pizza
Dec 14, 2018 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: he did the same thing yesterday and i said how dare you make me hungry
Dec 14, 2018 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: you weren't there i guess
Dec 14, 2018 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: or was that someone else who said that?
Dec 14, 2018 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone else who did it*
Dec 14, 2018 7:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/gahKdzt
Dec 14, 2018 7:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't click Jdbye 
Dec 14, 2018 7:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/u8PzRRO
Dec 14, 2018 7:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 14, 2018 9:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't look good though
Dec 14, 2018 9:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: I know it probably tastes good but... it's not making me hungry
Dec 14, 2018 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 14, 2018 2:44 PM - Depravo: “Have you heard of Adolph the Brown-nosed reindeer?  He was as fast as Rudolph, he just couldn’t stop as quickly”
Dec 14, 2018 2:49 PM - kenenthk: No quotes
Dec 14, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2018 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Dec 14, 2018 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only after a lot of drinks lol
Dec 14, 2018 4:26 PM - kenenthk: I just paid $13 and I dont remember saying fuck you psi but fuck you
Dec 14, 2018 4:27 PM - kenenthk: For a sub
Dec 14, 2018 4:27 PM - Depravo: Gonna attempt to tackle this tonight https://i.imgur.com/YrR1dQr.jpg
Dec 14, 2018 4:28 PM - Depravo: Starting NOW!
Dec 14, 2018 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 14, 2018 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Depravo how much of your money goes to alcohol
Dec 14, 2018 4:36 PM - kenenthk: I didnt even click the image to know
Dec 14, 2018 4:46 PM - Depravo: Not all of it.
Dec 14, 2018 4:47 PM - Depravo: Probably less than a smoker spends on cigarettes.
Dec 14, 2018 4:49 PM - Depravo: PS   A book about yo momma http://loyalkng.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/the-loniest-ho-in-the-world-santa-claus-christmas-travis-hearon-gary-andrews.jpg
Dec 14, 2018 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: How can she be lonely, with all the gentleman callers every day?
Dec 14, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: And the not-so-gentleman callers.
Dec 14, 2018 5:45 PM - Veho: And the downright-scum callers.
Dec 14, 2018 5:46 PM - Veho: And the clients.
Dec 14, 2018 6:25 PM - Depravo: A wise man once said: Being around other people isn't the cure for loneliness, it's the cause.
Dec 14, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i disagree
Dec 14, 2018 6:28 PM - Depravo: You would.
Dec 14, 2018 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A flower cannot grow in a field of weeds or something lol
Dec 14, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just watched a hawk grab a Finch lol
Dec 14, 2018 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lunch of champions
Dec 14, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: what if the weed is a flower?
Dec 14, 2018 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats a finch
Dec 14, 2018 7:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: Did you know that alcohol is an antidepresant?
Dec 14, 2018 7:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: oop brain fart
Dec 14, 2018 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Dec 14, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: I am rarely depressed.
Dec 14, 2018 7:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's good to hear
Dec 14, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: I'm rarely drunk too.
Dec 14, 2018 7:14 PM - Depravo: 2 out of 7 days.
Dec 14, 2018 7:15 PM - Depravo: You wouldn't bet your house on a horse that had a 2 in 7 chance of winning.
Dec 14, 2018 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i try to keep it to once a week at most
Dec 14, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: when winter comes, i usually drink more often
Dec 14, 2018 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: january and february are gonna be the worst
Dec 14, 2018 7:28 PM - Depravo: Is booze cheaper than household heating?
Dec 14, 2018 7:30 PM - Flame: winter is coming!
Dec 14, 2018 7:31 PM - Flame: or in my case here
Dec 14, 2018 7:32 PM - Veho: Winter is tickling my nethers.
Dec 14, 2018 7:32 PM - Depravo: I'm not an outdoor person. Winter only happens when I can't avoid leaving the house.
Dec 14, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: So does sunlight.
Dec 14, 2018 7:41 PM - Veho: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/animals/2018/11/spiders-nurse-young-with-milk-lactation-arachnids/
Dec 14, 2018 7:43 PM - SG854: Spread peace love and joy
Dec 14, 2018 7:45 PM - Depravo: That's what we'll be drinking after Brexit.
Dec 14, 2018 7:46 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhjGXCk-RVU
Dec 14, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: Spider milk and sprout wine.
Dec 14, 2018 7:49 PM - SG854: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MG_kKm-TDvQ
Dec 14, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: Is that the Youtube Rewind video everyone is complaining about?
Dec 14, 2018 7:52 PM - Depravo: I didn't watch it but I heard people on Twitter complain about it.
Dec 14, 2018 7:58 PM - Depravo: Youtubers I follow said 'who the fuck are these people?'
Dec 14, 2018 8:01 PM - SG854: They crammed so many Youtubers it’s hard to keep track. I actually recognize some of them.
Dec 14, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: I don't treat Youtube as a television service.
Dec 14, 2018 8:02 PM - Depravo: Just a collection of home videos.
Dec 14, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: I was surprised to hear Youtube had a "community".
Dec 14, 2018 8:08 PM - Depravo: I've only recently started following a few Youtube people for REASONS.
Dec 14, 2018 8:10 PM - Depravo: 20 years ago there was a teletext video game page that made me howl with laughter.
Dec 14, 2018 8:12 PM - Depravo: The guy responsible has finally gotten the opportunity to turn it into a 'real' TV show thanks to Youtube and Kickstarter.
Dec 14, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: And he roped in some vaguely related low-rent youtubers to help him.
Dec 14, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: Ashens is in there so WATCH!
Dec 14, 2018 8:13 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdMWnD7qCz4Y7FbbbfyDq5g
Dec 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: Watch from here https://youtu.be/mUxk4V2Ym8w?t=1791
Dec 14, 2018 8:15 PM - Depravo: Literally descended into chaos.
Dec 14, 2018 8:24 PM - SG854: Their show it seems interesting. I like AVGN his stuff is still entertaining, Digital Foundry they have good videos, and I use to watch Retsuprae. They fun of Youtubers and lets plays.
Dec 14, 2018 8:25 PM - SG854: *make fun of* last sentence.
Dec 14, 2018 8:29 PM - Veho: 
Dec 14, 2018 8:30 PM - Depravo: Is that face for the video?
Dec 14, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: Yes.
Dec 14, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: Madness.
Dec 14, 2018 8:33 PM - Veho: Pure madness.
Dec 14, 2018 8:34 PM - Depravo: It made me damp about the eyes too.
Dec 14, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: I mean before this the only one of those 'youtubers' I'd ever heard of is Larry Bundy Jr.
Dec 14, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: But now I'm watching stuff from all the cast.
Dec 14, 2018 8:37 PM - Depravo: Watch them all. The final episode will be released at 9pm (UK time) this Sunday.
Dec 14, 2018 8:38 PM - Depravo: But watch them all. Everybody watch them all.
Dec 14, 2018 8:39 PM - Depravo: More views means a higher chance of them making more shows.
Dec 14, 2018 8:47 PM - Depravo: The last episode also had Larry Bundy Jr trying not to be sick.
Dec 14, 2018 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for his next movie
Dec 14, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Larry Bundy?
Dec 14, 2018 8:56 PM - Depravo: Or Ashens?
Dec 14, 2018 9:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AL BUNDY 
Dec 14, 2018 9:19 PM - Depravo: No, Larry. https://www.youtube.com/user/LarryBundyJr
Dec 14, 2018 9:21 PM - VinsCool: Hello You!
Dec 14, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: That's him.
Dec 14, 2018 9:23 PM - Depravo: Apparently he nearly spews at the drop of a hat.
Dec 14, 2018 9:27 PM - Depravo: He tried to cut some bacon in half with a console and nearly spewed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JU9jOjlJXB0
Dec 14, 2018 9:59 PM - SG854: I found a Larry Buddy Jr comment on one of Retsupurae videos. Retsupurae are credited for being the originators of Lets Playshttps://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nhhpf5GOvEA&t=1330s.
Dec 14, 2018 9:59 PM - SG854: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nhhpf5GOvEA&t=1330s
Dec 14, 2018 10:01 PM - Depravo: He's known to the people who started the craze? I'd take that.
Dec 14, 2018 10:02 PM - SG854: There’s a bunch of gamer Youtubers like PBG, Pro Jared, the completionist, AVGN, I enjoy there stuff. But the all sound the same. Like it sometimes sounds like I’m listening to the same person for they style to jokes.
Dec 14, 2018 10:02 PM - Depravo: If they all sound the same how does any one of them stand out?
Dec 14, 2018 10:04 PM - Depravo: Speaking of that kind of thing... Know this guy? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Serafinowicz
Dec 14, 2018 10:05 PM - Depravo: The voice of Darth Maul. Grumpy flatmate in Shaun of the Dead. Also in Guardians of the Galaxy.
Dec 14, 2018 10:06 PM - Depravo: He STILL follows me on Twitter.
Dec 14, 2018 10:07 PM - SG854: They have enough difference but too me they have like the same humor style. It’s just my opinion I find them enjoyable though. Conpletionist is cool he 100% games.
Dec 14, 2018 10:11 PM - SG854: Retsupurae I don’t think are well know even if they started let’s plays. It’s 2 guys actually that take YouTube videos and comment over them making fun of other lets players.
Dec 14, 2018 10:12 PM - SG854: Here’s an article on it. https://www.google.com/amp/s/kotaku.com/who-invented-lets-play-videos-1702390484/amp
Dec 14, 2018 10:14 PM - Don Jon: smash no come with booklet
Dec 14, 2018 10:15 PM - DinohScene: Last years, booklets have digitized
Dec 14, 2018 10:15 PM - DinohScene: welcome to the future man!
Dec 14, 2018 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ted Bundy?
Dec 14, 2018 10:21 PM - Depravo: It's just playing games while idiots watch.
Dec 14, 2018 10:21 PM - Depravo: I'm not clicking that article.
Dec 14, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let's play videos? I was recording NES footage on VHS tapes back in the 80s lol
Dec 14, 2018 10:22 PM - Depravo: Or idiotically playing games while people watch.
Dec 14, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depreavo how else you gonna prove you can beat Ninja Gaiden lol
Dec 14, 2018 10:23 PM - Depravo: Actually I video'd myself completing games.
Dec 14, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See you just had too back in the day lol
Dec 14, 2018 10:24 PM - Depravo: Did you finish Super Metroid?
Dec 14, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes 
Dec 14, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: triangle jump is the hardest part of that game '(
Dec 14, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: I wasn't alone when I finished that.
Dec 14, 2018 10:26 PM - Veho: Who invented "let's play" videos? Gaming-themed TV shows in the 90s.
Dec 14, 2018 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even managed to beat the mangled Wii U version lol
Dec 14, 2018 10:26 PM - Depravo: My younger brother and sister and my then girlfriend were all present. I had LITERALLY one second left one the countdown.
Dec 14, 2018 10:27 PM - Depravo: I was touching cloth.
Dec 14, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Latency issues so bad 
Dec 14, 2018 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo the original is harder
Dec 14, 2018 10:29 PM - Depravo: And twelvety-four times worse.
Dec 14, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm yeah lol
Dec 14, 2018 11:34 PM - Depravo: I've nearly finished that keg.
Dec 14, 2018 11:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xblhizv.jpg
Dec 14, 2018 11:42 PM - Veho: Nice.
Dec 14, 2018 11:43 PM - Veho: They won't let me booze on the job any more so I'm sober(ing up).
Dec 14, 2018 11:46 PM - Depravo: One day you and I will get pissed together.
Dec 15, 2018 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/xJPKIwK
Dec 15, 2018 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qWyZhFM
Dec 15, 2018 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/2K9vmkd
Dec 15, 2018 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/64Owg6t
Dec 15, 2018 1:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2K9vmkd
Dec 15, 2018 1:53 AM - Veho: Dammit Psi.
Dec 15, 2018 1:54 AM - Veho: And dammit non-refreshing shoutbox.
Dec 15, 2018 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 15, 2018 2:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4h7Rert.mp4
Dec 15, 2018 2:46 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMq8XS4LhE


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 16, 2018)

Dec 15, 2018 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZGmnn1m1pw
Dec 15, 2018 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://twitch.tv/jdbye tell me if it lags please
Dec 15, 2018 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking good on this end The Real Jdbye
Dec 15, 2018 4:35 AM - kenenthk: And I just got called into work right when I woke up
Dec 15, 2018 4:53 AM - Veho: I got one of those eggs, Psi. With the penguin frozen in a block of ice  
Dec 15, 2018 4:54 AM - Veho: He is holding a tiny hot water bottle that changes color when you heat it / cool it.
Dec 15, 2018 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: good Psi
Dec 15, 2018 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: it tends to fuck up after a while
Dec 15, 2018 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: let me know
Dec 15, 2018 7:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/UJE530z 
Dec 15, 2018 7:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: help
Dec 15, 2018 7:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: can't get my xbox 360 to connect
Dec 15, 2018 7:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought everyone hated the xbox kinect 
Dec 15, 2018 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: ok my stream's continuing now
Dec 15, 2018 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: http://twitch.tv/jdbye
Dec 15, 2018 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: blue dragon
Dec 15, 2018 9:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 15, 2018 9:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's 4:30 am and you want someone to watch a blue dragon? 
Dec 15, 2018 10:01 AM - T-hug: -1 here brrrr
Dec 15, 2018 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Well that was a waste of time
Dec 15, 2018 10:32 AM - kenenthk: I don't think SAK understands how time zones work
Dec 15, 2018 10:33 AM - kenenthk: https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E16820173360?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=EXPRESS121518&cm_mmc=EMC-EXPRESS121518-_-EMC-121518-Index-_-MemoryCards-_-20173360-S1A1C&ignorebbr=1
Dec 15, 2018 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Not a bad deal right there
Dec 15, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: that was the price for the UHS3 IIRC
Dec 15, 2018 11:39 AM - migles: that card is slow
Dec 15, 2018 12:06 PM - DinohScene: I need to play Blue Dragon, well.. Continue
Dec 15, 2018 12:20 PM - Noctosphere: https://gbatemp.net/threads/confirmed-fake-op-is-bs-sx-os-3-0-changelog-leaked.526192/page-5#post-8430551   that guy has a lot of xp for his post count (0), how is that possible?
Dec 15, 2018 12:58 PM - DinohScene: Daily login bonus.
Dec 15, 2018 1:06 PM - Veho: Daily login buns.
Dec 15, 2018 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonus logs
Dec 15, 2018 1:09 PM - AtsuNii: Bonus wood
Dec 15, 2018 1:10 PM - DinohScene: got wood?
Dec 15, 2018 1:17 PM - Veho: Got buns hun?
Dec 15, 2018 1:18 PM - DinohScene: I do have balls tho 
Dec 15, 2018 1:18 PM - AtsuNii: correct
Dec 15, 2018 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Prove it
Dec 15, 2018 2:40 PM - Noctosphere: i see... thanks
Dec 15, 2018 2:59 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/a/QJ1w9dM
Dec 15, 2018 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:06 AM - DinohScene: I need to play Blue Dragon, well.. Continue < Huh, coincidentally I torrented that game a couple months ago when I saw Xenia is starting to go in-game with more stuff lol
Dec 15, 2018 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's somewhat playable with a newer build, which is interesting. Will have to try that again
Dec 15, 2018 3:06 PM - DinohScene: it's a good game
Dec 15, 2018 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's one of those games I've heard a lot about but never got a chance to play. Don't have any 360 ATM, so best I can do is emulation lol
Dec 15, 2018 3:15 PM - DinohScene: Eternal Sonata : D
Dec 15, 2018 3:15 PM - DinohScene: me and AtsuNii are playing it
Dec 15, 2018 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I may look into it, IIRC it came out on PS3 too so I can just pirate that ;O;
Dec 15, 2018 3:39 PM - DinohScene: yep
Dec 15, 2018 3:40 PM - DinohScene: PS3 has an additional boss, character customes and 2 new playable chars
Dec 15, 2018 3:40 PM - DinohScene: 360 however has the advantage to farm gold quickly at the start with photographs
Dec 15, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, just gotta give me a RGH'd 360 Dinoh 
Dec 15, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 15, 2018 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Psi are you here
Dec 15, 2018 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually almost bought one recently, but went for a cheapo WMR headset instead lol
Dec 15, 2018 3:58 PM - DinohScene: I still need a powerbrick and glitchchip to turn a spare one into a RGH
Dec 15, 2018 3:59 PM - kenenthk: I do find it funny how the 360 got hacked to shit and the ps3 was nearly bullet proof after all those years now it's the other way around this gen
Dec 15, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xboner has exploits for it, they're just private because you don't need to hack the Xboner for homebrew, you can just activate dev mode
Dec 15, 2018 4:01 PM - DinohScene: PS3 got hacked within a year the moment Sony revoked OtherOS access
Dec 15, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the PS3 also wasn't bullet proof last gen, so long as you had a PS3 manufactured before a certain date it was guaranteed hackable
Dec 15, 2018 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Huh even on latest fw
Dec 15, 2018 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And nearly all PS3s are also hackable now
Dec 15, 2018 4:02 PM - DinohScene: Phatty and 2k Slims before.. 2010 orso are downgradable
Dec 15, 2018 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as your PS3 had a minimum firmware under 3.55, you could use a hardware downgrader to go to a hackable firmware. But that's not the case now, thanks to new hacks
Dec 15, 2018 4:02 PM - DinohScene: now-a-days, PS3 is completely hackable
Dec 15, 2018 4:02 PM - kenenthk: I have a spare ps4 I'm hoping some good cfw comes for the latest update soon
Dec 15, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly there's a "secret method" for free games coming sometime soon for the latest firmware
Dec 15, 2018 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And someone claims to have kernel exploits, but hasn't released them cuz lulz
Dec 15, 2018 4:04 PM - kenenthk: They aren't ready for law suits yet
Dec 15, 2018 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Do latest ps4 hacks need to be chipped
Dec 15, 2018 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Ps3
Dec 15, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope. http://www.psx-place.com/threads/ps3xploit-tools-v3-0-han-released-non-cfw-compatible-slim-superslim-models.16672/ < This is if you have a 3000 or higher model PS3
Dec 15, 2018 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.psx-place.com/threads/ps3xploit-flash-writer-aka-cfw-installer-supports-all-ps3-fat-models-most-slim-models.16876/ < This is if you have a 25xx model PS3 or earlier
Dec 15, 2018 4:11 PM - kenenthk: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/vgm/d/playstation-3-ps3-console/6753544198.html may grab this just to hack it
Dec 15, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install all your home videos on it?
Dec 15, 2018 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi is there a way to tell the shield which directories to install ps2 roms to
Dec 15, 2018 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Ps1
Dec 15, 2018 4:52 PM - Flame: Tom how did we setup sd2vita again?
Dec 15, 2018 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Put it inside it and tell it to work
Dec 15, 2018 4:53 PM - Flame: ken fuck you and your shield
Dec 15, 2018 4:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm a helpful user
Dec 15, 2018 4:55 PM - Flame: you are <3
Dec 15, 2018 5:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Dec 15, 2018 5:00 PM - migles: so i am trying to get retropie
Dec 15, 2018 5:01 PM - DinohScene: 5:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm a helpful user < when?
Dec 15, 2018 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Fuck is everyone trying to get free shit
Dec 15, 2018 5:02 PM - migles: the moment i update retro pie it asks for login at boot and well, with a gamepad its fucked
Dec 15, 2018 5:02 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/members/kenenthk.329811/#profile-post-23721 
Dec 15, 2018 5:03 PM - DinohScene: fine, you win
Dec 15, 2018 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Now twerk
Dec 15, 2018 5:06 PM - DinohScene: time to play Eternal Sonata again
Dec 15, 2018 5:07 PM - kenenthk: And twerk
Dec 15, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: hey mods
Dec 15, 2018 5:13 PM - migles: what is the correct section to type a question\ask for help in retropie in a raspberry pi?
Dec 15, 2018 5:14 PM - migles: general gaming? since i want to emulate games and shit
Dec 15, 2018 5:16 PM - kenenthk: EoF
Dec 15, 2018 5:17 PM - kenenthk: Wouldn't that fall under other hardware
Dec 15, 2018 5:18 PM - kenenthk: Consoles I mean
Dec 15, 2018 5:28 PM - kenenthk: https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c0ad904e4b0a606a9a89093
Dec 15, 2018 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Any folder is fine but I make one called PS1 Rooms ePSXe just scans every directory I think
Dec 15, 2018 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ROMs even
Dec 15, 2018 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Rooms?
Dec 15, 2018 6:01 PM - kenenthk: You can put roms in rooms?
Dec 15, 2018 6:01 PM - kenenthk: If you tell Ron he may feel like a ding dong
Dec 15, 2018 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Cause even my vacuum goes more vroom then your daughter going to the bathroom over a dude
Dec 15, 2018 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You dare mock the son of a Shepard? 
Dec 15, 2018 6:31 PM - kenenthk: How is one a son if the word she is in shepard
Dec 15, 2018 8:16 PM - migles: so my official raspberry power suply just died <.<
Dec 15, 2018 8:55 PM - Depravo: Buggering quack.
Dec 15, 2018 8:59 PM - Flame: I can show you the world Shining, shimmering splendid Tell me, super moderator, now when did You last let your heart decide?
Dec 15, 2018 9:08 PM - Joe88: free game https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/subnautica/home
Dec 15, 2018 9:10 PM - migles: epic games thing :C
Dec 15, 2018 9:23 PM - Qtis: US peeps can get AC Odyssey for free
Dec 15, 2018 9:23 PM - Qtis: Play 1 hour on project stream and that's it
Dec 15, 2018 9:30 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ijj308T
Dec 15, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe how do i get it?
Dec 15, 2018 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see a buy button or anything like that
Dec 15, 2018 9:48 PM - Joe88: just add to your cart and checkout
Dec 15, 2018 9:48 PM - Joe88: will be added to your epic games account
Dec 15, 2018 9:49 PM - Joe88: they have their own launcher program like steam I think
Dec 15, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's just an info page?
Dec 15, 2018 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's no place to buy it
Dec 15, 2018 9:50 PM - Joe88: it should saying right at the top center, get it free
Dec 15, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: nvm
Dec 15, 2018 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: noscript was blocking that part of the page
Dec 15, 2018 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gremlins 2 should have been about the Chinese guy making infinite food with water and having a whole chain of restaurants
Dec 15, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could make infinite fried mogwai players for free....
Dec 15, 2018 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Platers
Dec 15, 2018 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH8JNqNrTHk 
Dec 15, 2018 10:21 PM - migles: great video
Dec 15, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: great tits
Dec 15, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love his videos on these crap consoles lol
Dec 16, 2018 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZGmnn1m1pw
Dec 16, 2018 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFe6cT2CG64
Dec 16, 2018 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ftwR0UD.jpg
Dec 16, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/qlfi1pkqwi421.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=9d7a191f1bb973e16e1932ddae8fd7aa46475022


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 17, 2018)

Dec 16, 2018 7:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh god
Dec 16, 2018 7:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: poor kid
Dec 16, 2018 7:36 AM - kenenthk: New nerd episode was good
Dec 16, 2018 9:07 AM - Localhorst86: Goes to show how Macaulay is doing. Surely the  wage couldn't have been that good.
Dec 16, 2018 9:45 AM - kenenthk: Super cool to see celebrities reacting to their own games with avgn though
Dec 16, 2018 10:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was good, but macaulay isn't very good at acting
Dec 16, 2018 10:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is weird since he's a professional actor
Dec 16, 2018 10:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if he's a fan of avgn
Dec 16, 2018 10:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: he must be
Dec 16, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: fucking shit hell https://www.techworm.net/2018/12/gaming-site-good-old-downloads.html
Dec 16, 2018 1:10 PM - migles: https://www.reddit.com/r/Piracy/comments/a25v5v/good_old_downloads_is_shutting_down/
Dec 16, 2018 1:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CWxABUz.jpg
Dec 16, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: fucking hell
Dec 16, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: i loved that retro games site
Dec 16, 2018 1:19 PM - migles: all the roms and isos with direct links, no ads no nothing, everything verified by no intro or redump hashes
Dec 16, 2018 1:20 PM - migles: now where will i get roms from <.<
Dec 16, 2018 1:20 PM - Ryccardo: use magnets for faster acquiring
Dec 16, 2018 1:24 PM - migles: ryccardo what?
Dec 16, 2018 1:28 PM - Ryccardo: no-intro sets are available from that famous american website that mirrors other web sites at different dates
Dec 16, 2018 1:28 PM - Ryccardo: also, there's a famous .eu one that is "dedicated towards archiving and serving publicly available information"
Dec 16, 2018 1:31 PM - Veho: Eye'll look into it.
Dec 16, 2018 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Watched the venom movie it was eh
Dec 16, 2018 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean internet archive?
Dec 16, 2018 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait thats not .eu
Dec 16, 2018 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: heard the venom movie was great
Dec 16, 2018 2:29 PM - Veho: Heard the She-Venom was hawt  
Dec 16, 2018 3:21 PM - SG854: Define Hawt
Dec 16, 2018 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She is a parasite...
Dec 16, 2018 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Suck the life right out of you
Dec 16, 2018 6:01 PM - Depravo: Like all women then.
Dec 16, 2018 6:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 16, 2018 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2018 7:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not nice Depravo
Dec 16, 2018 7:08 PM - Depravo: 
Dec 16, 2018 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 16, 2018 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might not be nice but it's not a lie lol
Dec 16, 2018 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe the women you met but not all of them 
Dec 16, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone have odds on if bug spray would work on Spiderman?
Dec 16, 2018 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He has spider POWERS not spider weaknesses 
Dec 16, 2018 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think you would get both like a package deal
Dec 16, 2018 7:51 PM - Depravo: His biggest fear is an enormous rolled up newspaper.
Dec 16, 2018 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2018 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Next you gonna say he fears boots.
Dec 16, 2018 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He reads newspapers and wears boots too 
Dec 16, 2018 8:24 PM - Veho: https://scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/907a7a192aebac4e13ed0ec2b433f455/5C190A25/t50.2886-16/21394290_1176169322528143_1249460992052559872_n.mp4?_nc_ht=scontent-vie1-1.cdninstagram.com
Dec 16, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck veho 
Dec 16, 2018 8:43 PM - Veho: I drink and post boobs.
Dec 16, 2018 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dhvnccBnEY
Dec 16, 2018 9:53 PM - Depravo: Final episode.
Dec 16, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!
Dec 17, 2018 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're doing a season thing?
Dec 17, 2018 3:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: digitiser is so much better than barshens


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 18, 2018)

Dec 17, 2018 4:32 AM - kikongokiller: This is probably the wrong place to ask, but where exactly should I post if I'm looking for people to play MHG with?
Dec 17, 2018 5:03 AM - SCOTT0852: probably in the console/games or computer games & general depending on your platform
Dec 17, 2018 6:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: also check if theres already a thread for it
Dec 17, 2018 6:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Have you tried the monster hunter discord? 
Dec 17, 2018 6:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can give you a link to it. Or i guess make a thread in the general game discussion. 
Dec 17, 2018 9:22 AM - cearp: who else is on vacation at the moment???!
Dec 17, 2018 9:22 AM - cearp: it feels so good to not have to go to work on a monday
Dec 17, 2018 10:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's monday? 
Dec 17, 2018 10:58 AM - cearp: lol you made me 2nd guess,  but yeah it is
Dec 17, 2018 10:59 AM - cearp: ha. i bought a $1 pencil sharper on amazon. it has a tracking number.   overkill!
Dec 17, 2018 11:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH GOD NO.... MONDAY 
Dec 17, 2018 11:17 AM - cearp: huh my sharpener just came... fast
Dec 17, 2018 11:17 AM - cearp: monday's ok right
Dec 17, 2018 11:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I forgot the monster hunter world christmas holiday event. IT ENDS MONDAY! 
Dec 17, 2018 12:20 PM - Veho: How can a Christmas event end _before_ Christmas?  
Dec 17, 2018 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmVahy7e4KE For Christmas!!!!
Dec 17, 2018 1:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KxF93eb.mp4
Dec 17, 2018 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 17, 2018 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h8Z3E6h
Dec 17, 2018 1:40 PM - Veho: Well that's unsettling.
Dec 17, 2018 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NtcYtUa
Dec 17, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: No.
Dec 17, 2018 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 17, 2018 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No fish tacos for dinner Veho?
Dec 17, 2018 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpXy-L9cnCo Neat was wondering what the 8CX would be capable of.
Dec 17, 2018 2:17 PM - Veho: I'm all about the dive, but that's just too much.
Dec 17, 2018 2:18 PM - Veho: If you are what you eat, just call me a giant pussy  
Dec 17, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol me too
Dec 17, 2018 2:18 PM - Veho: But the whole giant fat chick smothering you with her folds is too fucking much.
Dec 17, 2018 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would probably feel a bit claustrophobic lol
Dec 17, 2018 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that 8cX could run Android, and someone was to put it in an Android TV box, I think it could be an upgrade for the Shield TV... lol
Dec 17, 2018 2:35 PM - Coto: 8
Dec 17, 2018 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/14q2fV4
Dec 17, 2018 2:40 PM - Coto: unless the mind is tired, do not play videogames. Because these are addictive, and your mind runs a "program"
Dec 17, 2018 2:41 PM - Coto: if you overwrite your "program" through "addiction" you will overwrite several stuff important that serves as the basis for a balanced mind.
Dec 17, 2018 2:45 PM - Coto: I think China has it right by filtering the amount of videogame content a single person can deal with
Dec 17, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I just think of it as natural selection
Dec 17, 2018 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also think they should have a 3 strike rule about people ODing on drugs... after they spend a fortune on saving someone like 3 times they should just let nature take its course lol
Dec 17, 2018 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/R4JAGTm.jpg In the meantime enjoy a parrot I plan on using on my phone for a wall paper lol
Dec 17, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Coto: I very rarely get addicted to games, but some people should probably get their addiction under control
Dec 17, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: For me, I get bored of a game after playing it for a couple of weeks anyway
Dec 17, 2018 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: And it's not like whatever I would be doing instead of playing would be any more productive
Dec 17, 2018 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/JQOyN40
Dec 17, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0U3K8qR
Dec 17, 2018 3:28 PM - kenenthk: Well thatwas an annoying power outage
Dec 17, 2018 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Someone should animate pikachu doing the soulhaboy dance
Dec 17, 2018 3:52 PM - Coto: problem is we need purpose. playing videogames as a living purpose (as you get older) affects physically your mind. That leads to several "hidden" issues. Sure, for old people like psionic no problem, but this generation has probably more access to technology rather than food
Dec 17, 2018 3:53 PM - Coto: i think when you become a dad as well, and maintain a family, and you feel no real purpose, the feeling is familiar.
Dec 17, 2018 3:53 PM - Coto: purpose is everything
Dec 17, 2018 3:53 PM - Coto: mark my words
Dec 17, 2018 4:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DDPCVv0
Dec 17, 2018 4:21 PM - Veho: FINISH HER!
Dec 17, 2018 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JCOQLzx
Dec 17, 2018 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZiNXXTm
Dec 17, 2018 5:45 PM - Coto: https://killscreen.com/articles/what-master-hand-and-why-does-it-hate-us/
Dec 17, 2018 5:46 PM - Coto: lol it could make sense, but it´s just a goddam game
Dec 17, 2018 5:47 PM - T-hug: i always thought it was marios glove
Dec 17, 2018 5:48 PM - Coto: but it do references weird things, such as "the thing that makes you move forwards, eventually you will have to fight it back"
Dec 17, 2018 5:48 PM - Coto: "Did you know that in all 3 Super Smash Bros. games, Master Hand's voice is the same as the announcer. Here are the voice actors: Original: Jeff Manning Melee: Dean Harrington Brawl: Pat Cashman"
Dec 17, 2018 5:51 PM - Coto: HAL games always so philosophical
Dec 17, 2018 5:52 PM - Coto: inb4 master hand belongs to shakespeare
Dec 17, 2018 6:34 PM - Attacker3: This is a direct threat to the Obamas... I'm going to say the n-word without an n-word pass!!!!!!!!!
Dec 17, 2018 6:34 PM - Attacker3: N
Dec 17, 2018 6:34 PM - Attacker3: intnedo is a good company
Dec 17, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh god i'm not on the most likes list anymore, now i'll never catch up to costello
Dec 18, 2018 1:55 AM - Veho: You'll never catch up to Rydian, and he ragequit the forum years ago.
Dec 18, 2018 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgH10qoBLTM
Dec 18, 2018 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/sins-of-a-solar-empire-rebellions-is-free-on-steam/
Dec 18, 2018 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9FSG-d6z5Q
Dec 18, 2018 3:14 AM - Veho: Christmas tree flavored chips?
Dec 18, 2018 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds delicious....
Dec 18, 2018 3:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: !
Dec 18, 2018 3:36 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5VFD22B8EI
Dec 18, 2018 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Xmn8iL4
Dec 18, 2018 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 18, 2018 3:43 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 19, 2018)

Dec 18, 2018 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCvBveM9BVM
Dec 18, 2018 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 18, 2018 4:48 AM - Veho: Good old Macaulay.
Dec 18, 2018 4:50 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7zXLEOU
Dec 18, 2018 7:45 AM - VinsCool: He's been in AVGN then a James and Mike Plays video, nice
Dec 18, 2018 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i don't care about catching up to rydian though
Dec 18, 2018 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that said i have almost caught up to him
Dec 18, 2018 12:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: Are we talking about shitposting to vicitory?
Dec 18, 2018 12:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: Because I am pretty sure I am up there
Dec 18, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't shitpost
Dec 18, 2018 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be way easier if i did
Dec 18, 2018 12:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/JjEHkSPAL9I I dont see how this is allowed on YouTube
Dec 18, 2018 1:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Spam A to victory!
Dec 18, 2018 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: spam A you say?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5-fpSylkjk
Dec 18, 2018 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tj2eE65yS4
Dec 18, 2018 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nbcnews6.com/florence-sc-routine-traffic-stop-ends-with-officers-discovering-bag-of-human-penises-in-mans-car/ Maybe some one told him to eat a bag of dicks... lol
Dec 18, 2018 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FlZFT6c.jpg
Dec 18, 2018 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5xvMNxT.jpg
Dec 18, 2018 3:38 PM - Veho: Decorated? More like -dickorated-  
Dec 18, 2018 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 18, 2018 5:54 PM - Noctosphere: lol
Dec 18, 2018 5:54 PM - Noctosphere: dionicio3 spam liked Taigachat
Dec 18, 2018 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: so were they whale penises or human penises? the article says both things
Dec 18, 2018 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i doubt 30 whale penises would fit in a car... would they?
Dec 18, 2018 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: guy must be a serial killer who takes the penises of his victims as trophies
Dec 18, 2018 6:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 18, 2018 7:10 PM - VinsCool: Disgusting
Dec 18, 2018 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other other white meat? Lol
Dec 18, 2018 7:33 PM - Depravo: Or maybe he works in a morgue or funeral parlour.
Dec 18, 2018 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh maybe hmm still disturbing lol
Dec 18, 2018 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stiffs from stiffs lol
Dec 18, 2018 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he was planning on selling them?
Dec 18, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/sonic-bundle
Dec 18, 2018 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 18, 2018 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just emulate them ?
Dec 18, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or play better games  lol
Dec 18, 2018 8:58 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxhDk-hwuo
Dec 18, 2018 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be an actual bomb 
Dec 18, 2018 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f5nIq9qL6M
Dec 18, 2018 10:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LSe0pP7
Dec 18, 2018 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a confused boner now lol
Dec 18, 2018 10:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gtWOIV9
Dec 18, 2018 10:51 PM - T-hug: wow
Dec 18, 2018 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/017oq15
Dec 18, 2018 11:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other other white meat? Lol <- it's more purple really
Dec 18, 2018 11:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is that red clab claw devil character again?
Dec 18, 2018 11:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: crab*
Dec 18, 2018 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i recognize that
Dec 18, 2018 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh god its powerpuff girls isn't it
Dec 18, 2018 11:53 PM - Memoir: HIM
Dec 18, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: ohh
Dec 18, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: was the show just called that?
Dec 18, 2018 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: it rings a bell
Dec 19, 2018 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it just looks really powerpuff girl-y
Dec 19, 2018 12:18 AM - Veho: It's HIM, from Powerpuff Girls.
Dec 19, 2018 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shim? Lol
Dec 19, 2018 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/j89vyzy
Dec 19, 2018 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2jNeObHnZY
Dec 19, 2018 3:17 AM - Veho: Sometimes you have to indulge in vice.
Dec 19, 2018 3:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look.


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 20, 2018)

Dec 19, 2018 4:03 AM - Veho: https://kkkeee.tk/
Dec 19, 2018 5:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PDXfN4Q.mp4
Dec 19, 2018 7:26 AM - Localhorst86: I am how to basic
Dec 19, 2018 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am god
Dec 19, 2018 2:03 PM - Noctosphere: I am better than god...
Dec 19, 2018 2:04 PM - Noctosphere: I'm the darkness
Dec 19, 2018 2:16 PM - Localhorst86: Hello darkness my old friend
Dec 19, 2018 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And what is a god to a non believer!
Dec 19, 2018 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Princess Trunks you lied too me!
Dec 19, 2018 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 19, 2018 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You dirty boy!
Dec 19, 2018 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Security guard is the best job ever lol
Dec 19, 2018 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cavity searches for everyone!!!
Dec 19, 2018 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should apply for the TSA.... Or border patrol or the DEA.
Dec 19, 2018 4:17 PM - Flame: you should.
Dec 19, 2018 4:18 PM - Flame: But damn... you wouldnt make the cut cause you buy so much chinese stuff they will think you a chinese spy
Dec 19, 2018 4:19 PM - Flame: lol 
Dec 19, 2018 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2018 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They would probably make me use a black berry or something
Dec 19, 2018 4:21 PM - Flame: or they make you communicate with pigeons
Dec 19, 2018 4:22 PM - Flame: to make sure you dont do anything fishy
Dec 19, 2018 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2018 4:32 PM - BORTZ: pigeons are government spys
Dec 19, 2018 4:32 PM - BORTZ: have you ever seen baby pigeons? Yeah, cause they dont exist.
Dec 19, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: is that so Bortz?
Dec 19, 2018 4:34 PM - Flame: ........... I KNEW IT!
Dec 19, 2018 4:37 PM - Chary: Mind blown
Dec 19, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Babies 400 babies
Dec 19, 2018 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=%23&ved=2ahUKEwitvIK8q6zfAhWntVkKHbFmCxgQ8TUwAHoECA0QAw&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov
Dec 19, 2018 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qRuNxHqwazs
Dec 19, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: dude that link is nothing....
Dec 19, 2018 4:46 PM - Flame: it doesnt work at all
Dec 19, 2018 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2018 4:48 PM - Flame: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-y40K6_fEx5o/VkoK2OgT11I/AAAAAAAAA8o/6PY_stcfe-g/s1600/photo2.jpg
Dec 19, 2018 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Psi could finally find a happy TSA wife
Dec 19, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: https://goo.gl/images/21q8hB
Dec 19, 2018 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was on a no fly list and her pad had wings.... Lol
Dec 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: 
Dec 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is laughing
Dec 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: "We were afraid she was going to fly the pads into a building."
Dec 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: someone find a clown 
Dec 19, 2018 7:01 PM - Veho: You're a clown, SAK  
Dec 19, 2018 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2018 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, I'm a ninja
Dec 19, 2018 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 19, 2018 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/IYH7_GzP4Tg
Dec 19, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opYts0nFOvs
Dec 19, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: :ninjs:
Dec 19, 2018 8:05 PM - Veho: Speaking of ninjas, New York just unbanned nunchucks.
Dec 19, 2018 8:20 PM - kenenthk: I'm fucked
Dec 19, 2018 8:20 PM - kenenthk: My tooth started hurting my nose isstuffed up and I threw up and have to work tonightt
Dec 19, 2018 8:34 PM - T-hug: *plays a tiny violin*
Dec 19, 2018 8:41 PM - Flame: *dances to the tiny violin*
Dec 19, 2018 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Stop stroking yourself t hug
Dec 19, 2018 8:50 PM - kenenthk: My boss would hate me of I called in right now
Dec 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Qtis: Yoo
Dec 19, 2018 9:20 PM - Qtis: Anyone in Europe manage to get project stream working?
Dec 19, 2018 11:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RPT6qIp.mp4
Dec 19, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/bwNVBw5
Dec 19, 2018 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/scUUYQf
Dec 19, 2018 11:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MgID4kl.jpg
Dec 19, 2018 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since Disney owns Marvel now.... Will they make Infinity War on ice?
Dec 19, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thanos skating around snapping his fingers to a whole musical number
Dec 20, 2018 12:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bj2ws8J.mp4
Dec 20, 2018 12:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0KlQ7m2.jpg
Dec 20, 2018 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/VBCWLYC
Dec 20, 2018 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtC9P-EfXKg


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 21, 2018)

Dec 20, 2018 5:15 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnUPWOjRpY0
Dec 20, 2018 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/61EL6cP
Dec 20, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cV0nZ5k.mp4
Dec 20, 2018 6:08 AM - Veho: Watch with sound.
Dec 20, 2018 7:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 20, 2018 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Watched it muted
Dec 20, 2018 7:24 AM - Localhorst86: me too. You can't tell me what to do!
Dec 20, 2018 11:05 AM - dimmidice: this gbatemp raffle is really embracing the "soon" meme 
Dec 20, 2018 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ken you rebel
Dec 20, 2018 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPXQ6zNFFaI
Dec 20, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have heard of so many different battery technologies that are supposed to revolutionize mobile devices and nothing has come of any of them and who knows if they're even viable
Dec 20, 2018 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: glass batteries, graphite batteries etc
Dec 20, 2018 12:45 PM - AtsuNii: even if they were viable, they make waaaay too much money on the current batteries to swap over
Dec 20, 2018 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: its not like they would make less money
Dec 20, 2018 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: just make them more expensive
Dec 20, 2018 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would pay more to have my phone battery last twice as long
Dec 20, 2018 1:04 PM - Ryccardo: ^ buy a Mugen Power then 
Dec 20, 2018 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't want a phone that's 3 times as chunky and barely fits in my pocket
Dec 20, 2018 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: not to mention 3 times as heavy, uncomfortable to hold and use, and won't fit any cases
Dec 20, 2018 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd rather use a powerbank
Dec 20, 2018 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least that works on other things and isn't permanently attached to my phone
Dec 20, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My problem with all new battery tech, no matter how good it is... they will just use it to make thinner phones... lol
Dec 20, 2018 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't really care if my phone can double as a razor blade.
Dec 20, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-birmingham-46622182
Dec 20, 2018 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y3GhXKD
Dec 20, 2018 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JgBT8lZ
Dec 20, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: they'll do that anyway
Dec 20, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: they always find some way to make phones thinner
Dec 20, 2018 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: most recently it's by making them wider
Dec 20, 2018 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: there comes a point where you just have to stop making stuff thinner because it'll be uncomfortable to hold and hard to grip unless you're squeezing the front and back like a playing card
Dec 20, 2018 6:29 PM - Coto: that's a lot of patents https://patents.justia.com/assignee/astrazeneca
Dec 20, 2018 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but anyway, i wouldn't worry too much since i'm sure they'll still make "gaming" phones with better battery life
Dec 20, 2018 6:29 PM - Coto: sure health r&d is important, and moves a lot of green pasture as well
Dec 20, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/TwitchPrime/status/1075813870424461314?s=19
Dec 20, 2018 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, get it 
Dec 20, 2018 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TPwmycl
Dec 20, 2018 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you get it psi?
Dec 20, 2018 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not yet on my phone right now lol
Dec 20, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get off your phone and get to twitch prime 
Dec 20, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wow steam winter sale is today 
Dec 20, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Too bad I already have just about everything I want this year.
Dec 20, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Got to wait until next year
Dec 20, 2018 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I even have eggnog ready for tuesday 
Dec 20, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: with booze?
Dec 20, 2018 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rum preferably lol
Dec 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A nice Captain Morgans special dark spiced rum....
Dec 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, just borden's eggnot. 
Dec 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The best brand there is.
Dec 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Better than Turkey hill.
Dec 20, 2018 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0G38XelZUU
Dec 20, 2018 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pTrOD1G
Dec 20, 2018 8:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/pbYuI
Dec 20, 2018 9:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/B5NbCOCGQ_Q 
Dec 20, 2018 9:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g3--WYH8SY 
Dec 20, 2018 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAk5VfBr53c
Dec 20, 2018 10:11 PM - Veho: I HAS A MARSHMALLOW.
Dec 20, 2018 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK peasant eggnog
Dec 20, 2018 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: eggnog should have booze in it
Dec 20, 2018 10:18 PM - Veho: And it shouldn't have egg.
Dec 20, 2018 10:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Egg nog should not have booze 
Dec 20, 2018 10:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It should always be borden's eggnog 
Dec 20, 2018 10:25 PM - Depravo: Meh, neat advocaat or nothing.
Dec 20, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: advocaat is not eggnog
Dec 20, 2018 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's egg liqueur
Dec 20, 2018 10:44 PM - Depravo: And it's better.
Dec 20, 2018 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it might be, but it's not eggnog
Dec 20, 2018 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want eggnog that's not going to cut it
Dec 20, 2018 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want booze, it'll probably do the job
Dec 20, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VoqSICo.jpg
Dec 20, 2018 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: mixing advocaat with eggnog would probably be greater than the sum of its parts
Dec 20, 2018 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that's actually not a bad idea
Dec 20, 2018 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the wall is probably too thick
Dec 21, 2018 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Kv6hdW7
Dec 21, 2018 3:14 AM - Coto: the latest AVGN episode was pretty cool


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 22, 2018)

Dec 21, 2018 6:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LHixS7z
Dec 21, 2018 8:53 AM - AsPika2219: Countdown to... Ho! Ho! Ho! Merry Christmas! 
Dec 21, 2018 10:55 AM - T-hug: Merry Christmas
Dec 21, 2018 10:55 AM - T-hug: Ya filthy animal!
Dec 21, 2018 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Dec 21, 2018 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's from home alone isn't it
Dec 21, 2018 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, it's not but the clip was in home alone
Dec 21, 2018 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was thinking where have i heard that before
Dec 21, 2018 4:27 PM - T-hug: it was made just for hone alone
Dec 21, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Home Alone the teenage years....
Dec 21, 2018 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just masturbating
Dec 21, 2018 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah didn't know that
Dec 21, 2018 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Beu4py7_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 21, 2018 6:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: All i want for Christimas is Anal
Dec 21, 2018 6:57 PM - Veho: LANA!
Dec 21, 2018 7:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/I3X57a9.jpg
Dec 21, 2018 7:36 PM - Illuminaticy: Did I miss the giveaway or have the winners not been announced?
Dec 21, 2018 7:40 PM - Depravo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/winners-of-the-gbatemp-tempmas-social-media-raffle-2018-announcement.526833/
Dec 21, 2018 7:57 PM - Flame: WHAT DID I WIN!?
Dec 21, 2018 7:58 PM - Flame: ..... nothing.....
Dec 21, 2018 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bender, why would you enter a contest? You usually just steal the prizes. 
Dec 21, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: how dare you question my integrity.......
Dec 21, 2018 8:00 PM - Flame: now put your games in my bag!
Dec 21, 2018 8:00 PM - Depravo: He's going to have his own competition. With blackjack, and hookers.
Dec 21, 2018 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just edit the post so you win Flame 
Dec 21, 2018 8:07 PM - Depravo: Wait. That's... that's... GENIUS!
Dec 21, 2018 8:10 PM - Flame: i cant edit that section......... YET!
Dec 21, 2018 8:11 PM - Depravo: Then I've won all the prizes.
Dec 21, 2018 8:13 PM - Flame: 50/50
Dec 21, 2018 8:13 PM - Flame: or i will call the po po
Dec 21, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't edit the Scene news threads? What a loooooooser ;O;
Dec 21, 2018 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BRB lemme edit so I win ;O;
Dec 21, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: tom what is 2 plus 2
Dec 21, 2018 8:14 PM - Flame: ??
Dec 21, 2018 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just don't steal the eggnog bender. 
Dec 21, 2018 8:35 PM - Depravo: Eggnog bender?
Dec 21, 2018 8:36 PM - Depravo: "Yeah, we're going to be out all day lads! Drinking nothing but eggnog!"
Dec 21, 2018 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sounds good 
Dec 21, 2018 8:37 PM - Flame: the next round of eggnog is on me!
Dec 21, 2018 8:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'll bring the strawberry nesquick to add to the eggnog 
Dec 21, 2018 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Picked up 5lbs of flank steak to make some christmas jerky 
Dec 21, 2018 8:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Make sure you don't get caught by bigfoot, I hear they like that stuff 
Dec 21, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice Tom i have some steak in the fridge im gonna cook up soon
Dec 21, 2018 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe tomorrow
Dec 21, 2018 8:51 PM - Depravo: I just ordered a pizza.
Dec 21, 2018 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heh, same Jdbye lol. Got some new york strips I'm making up for dinner tonight. Will be drying out the flank steak all night tonight and probably most of the day tomorrow so my house will smell delicious for a few days
Dec 21, 2018 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now make pork rinds 
Dec 21, 2018 11:12 PM - Joe88: I'm having porterhouse steak for dinner
Dec 22, 2018 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Salad  lol I do like salad lucky for me.
Dec 22, 2018 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You always put sad faces with context that isn't even sad. 
Dec 22, 2018 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's contradicting 
Dec 22, 2018 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm a complex person
Dec 22, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I would rather have steak and stuff more than a salad lol
Dec 22, 2018 1:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Make pork rinds 
Dec 22, 2018 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 22, 2018 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA1Hb27O8-M
Dec 22, 2018 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6kRJ5BR9RM
Dec 22, 2018 3:25 AM - kenenthk: Psi is nothing but a playstation add on
Dec 22, 2018 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Psio add on


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 23, 2018)

Dec 22, 2018 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Dead
Dec 22, 2018 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Babies
Dec 22, 2018 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For dinner
Dec 22, 2018 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum
Dec 22, 2018 5:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: No u
Dec 22, 2018 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 22, 2018 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Dec 22, 2018 6:25 PM - Flame: go to work ken
Dec 22, 2018 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenchan!
Dec 22, 2018 7:35 PM - kenenthk: No you're a playstation add on
Dec 22, 2018 7:36 PM - kenenthk: Suck my kenballs
Dec 22, 2018 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken doll lol
Dec 22, 2018 7:47 PM - kenenthk: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/8xfs5Ck
Dec 22, 2018 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 23, 2018 12:35 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UymXRxJPOQo
Dec 23, 2018 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://sd2snes.de/blog/archives/1036


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 24, 2018)

Dec 23, 2018 4:45 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 23, 2018 6:22 AM - AsPika2219: Breaking news! Tsunami attack Sunda Stait beach in Indonesia!
Dec 23, 2018 8:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Breaking news! That guy over there.... he is happy. 
Dec 23, 2018 9:08 AM - Veho: Fuck that guy.
Dec 23, 2018 9:27 AM - kenenthk: No fuck is my word
Dec 23, 2018 9:32 AM - Veho: Fuck you.
Dec 23, 2018 9:44 AM - kenenthk: No you
Dec 23, 2018 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 23, 2018 9:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: Homosexuality? Banned in the chat!
Dec 23, 2018 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Then why haven't you been banned yet
Dec 23, 2018 10:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: I've got the homo safe card
Dec 23, 2018 10:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: homo-erectus 
Dec 23, 2018 11:04 AM - kenenthk: Hi Chris Hansen here
Dec 23, 2018 11:26 AM - Veho: Fuck off, Chris.
Dec 23, 2018 11:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CeGfzfS.png
Dec 23, 2018 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Chris Hansen isn't a person you tell to fuck off.
Dec 23, 2018 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uFmEjmp
Dec 23, 2018 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/94Rl4PO.jpg
Dec 23, 2018 1:30 PM - Veho: Solid advice.
Dec 23, 2018 1:40 PM - kenenthk: Psi isn't a person you get advice from
Dec 23, 2018 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sCzE7lQ
Dec 23, 2018 2:04 PM - Veho: Can you paint with all the colors of the wind?
Dec 23, 2018 2:05 PM - Veho: /Pocahontad
Dec 23, 2018 2:05 PM - Veho: *s
Dec 23, 2018 2:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eGfBLIp.jpg
Dec 23, 2018 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Your butt could
Dec 23, 2018 2:11 PM - kenenthk: I wish the store I worked in had that
Dec 23, 2018 2:14 PM - Veho: Pussy?
Dec 23, 2018 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Dec 23, 2018 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Ironically I work around nothing but sides but upper management is mostly women
Dec 23, 2018 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Dudes*
Dec 23, 2018 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lq9Pn-imC4o?t=131 Is that a glory hole??? lol
Dec 23, 2018 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are definitely gloryholes
Dec 23, 2018 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 23, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can even see pixelated dicks
Dec 23, 2018 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: good name for a band btw
Dec 23, 2018 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey68aMOV9gc
Dec 23, 2018 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Updates shield gets greeted with a logo saying to update it again
Dec 23, 2018 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PLC_cBJwk4&feature=share
Dec 23, 2018 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/1bfebwhtlw521.jpg
Dec 23, 2018 3:19 PM - Veho: "That was first update, but what about second update?" "I don't think he's heard of second update, Pippin."
Dec 23, 2018 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, what am i looking at?
Dec 23, 2018 3:24 PM - Veho: Horse porn.
Dec 23, 2018 3:29 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QoSOEtzWPlU
Dec 23, 2018 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: not today
Dec 23, 2018 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Give veho drugs it keeps him busy
Dec 23, 2018 3:35 PM - Veho: Give me drugs.
Dec 23, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't have any drugs but i can give you some tea and you can smoke that
Dec 23, 2018 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want drugs ask Psi
Dec 23, 2018 3:39 PM - Veho: PSI GIMME THE GOOD SHIT
Dec 23, 2018 3:40 PM - kenenthk: But wouldn't tea be a drug since it grows from the earth 
Dec 23, 2018 3:44 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/uUFND8ksl0Y
Dec 23, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken i don't know what tea you've been smoking
Dec 23, 2018 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: but typically something needs an active ingredient to be considered a drug
Dec 23, 2018 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Caffeine is a drug that's in tea
Dec 23, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuNlF2_jvRE lol
Dec 23, 2018 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a Shield TV and use ePSXe  lol
Dec 23, 2018 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see soooo much drugs on my job, but most of it pills and prescription drugs lol
Dec 23, 2018 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Any viagra?
Dec 23, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Dec 23, 2018 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qmja2b5
Dec 23, 2018 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Grab me some
Dec 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RjrWG4y
Dec 23, 2018 4:03 PM - Veho: Update manager is updating. Please stand by.
Dec 23, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RPnewxZ
Dec 23, 2018 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vZg1cbE
Dec 23, 2018 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Bsod sweat to death motherfucker
Dec 23, 2018 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jBWOKBM
Dec 23, 2018 5:31 PM - Flame: you havent posted that in a while psio
Dec 23, 2018 5:32 PM - Flame: like a whole day
Dec 23, 2018 8:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gr3kHDs.mp4
Dec 23, 2018 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L9VQwAi.jpg
Dec 23, 2018 8:38 PM - T-hug: pika pika
Dec 23, 2018 8:40 PM - Veho: [something about her jigglypuffs]
Dec 23, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNaY_b8eZds
Dec 23, 2018 9:29 PM - Duo8: lol a mod of this forum I frequent made up a game where you can sacrifice your own account to get others banned
Dec 23, 2018 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is t-hug a pokemon now? 
Dec 23, 2018 9:34 PM - MrHuu: oh boi, a shoutbox! Hi guys!
Dec 23, 2018 10:16 PM - DinohScene: hello!
Dec 23, 2018 10:24 PM - Depravo: Good evening.
Dec 23, 2018 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey 
Dec 24, 2018 12:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOINK* 
Dec 24, 2018 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55RQWv6v07o
Dec 24, 2018 1:36 AM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/a/B0hcjB6
Dec 24, 2018 2:03 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/aS54u03q3Mk


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 25, 2018)

Dec 24, 2018 9:48 AM - cearp: it's christmas soon everyone! 
Dec 24, 2018 9:55 AM - Veho: https://d1sb2vhc1h1lwk.cloudfront.net/designs/86110/Preview/ffffff/display.jpg
Dec 24, 2018 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is christmas
Dec 24, 2018 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: merry christmas
Dec 24, 2018 11:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know what it's not?
Dec 24, 2018 11:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time for pork rinds 
Dec 24, 2018 12:06 PM - Veho: It's always time for pork rinds.
Dec 24, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of pork rind our traditional christmas eve dinner in norway is pork belly cooked in the oven until the skin gets crispy
Dec 24, 2018 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: very similar to some chinese food actually
Dec 24, 2018 1:38 PM - Coto: yeah soon to be christmas
Dec 24, 2018 1:38 PM - Coto: 8)
Dec 24, 2018 2:23 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 24, 2018 3:09 PM - kenenthk: I'll be 27 Tomorrow guess I have 3 more year to plan an overdose
Dec 24, 2018 3:36 PM - Depravo: 27 is SOOOOOOO 16 years ago.
Dec 24, 2018 3:40 PM - SG854: 옷 (ᵔᴥᵔ)
Dec 24, 2018 3:40 PM - SG854: ʕ•̫͡•ʕ•̫͡•ʔ•̫͡•ʔ•̫͡•ʕ•̫͡•ʔ•̫͡•ʕ•̫͡•ʕ•̫͡•ʔ•̫͡•ʔ•̫͡•ʕ•̫͡•ʔ•̫͡•ʔ
Dec 24, 2018 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Stop being jealous of my potential future that's following in your footsteps Depravo
Dec 24, 2018 4:15 PM - Flame: plot twist.... depravo is kenenthk. sent from the future to kill kenenthk
Dec 24, 2018 4:21 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't fight death
Dec 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Depravo: If I was kenenthk I would too.
Dec 24, 2018 4:22 PM - Veho: Ken, fucking get help, man.
Dec 24, 2018 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Yousay  the same thing to Depravo every day
Dec 24, 2018 4:25 PM - Veho: Depravo doesn't need help, he has gin.
Dec 24, 2018 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like a hookers name
Dec 24, 2018 4:26 PM - Veho: No that's Gina.
Dec 24, 2018 4:27 PM - kenenthk: I didnt know we named gamerzmum
Dec 24, 2018 4:27 PM - kenenthk: You know if you name it you'll get more attatched
Dec 24, 2018 4:28 PM - Depravo: I call all my turds 'Garry'.
Dec 24, 2018 4:28 PM - Depravo: Because I work with someone called Garry and he's a turd.
Dec 24, 2018 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Its Christmas Eve tho and I wonder if I should make delivery drivers work today and not tip
Dec 24, 2018 4:33 PM - Depravo: In the UK we don't tip.
Dec 24, 2018 4:35 PM - Depravo: Or at least we're not expected to.
Dec 24, 2018 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Swear this one driver is always like fill out all the lines meaning the tip and I never do
Dec 24, 2018 4:38 PM - Veho: Where do you live, ken?
Dec 24, 2018 4:40 PM - kenenthk: The ghetto
Dec 24, 2018 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Were afraid to order food over the begging delivery drivers
Dec 24, 2018 4:45 PM - Veho: To my understanding, wait staff and delivery people in the US get paid fuck all and live off tips alone, basically.
Dec 24, 2018 5:00 PM - Coto: Depravo: If I was kenenthk I would too. < would read that again 10/10
Dec 24, 2018 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Fu2
Dec 24, 2018 5:13 PM - kenenthk: I got a voicemail from some company saying they didnt have some dudes Christmas ornaments in stock
Dec 24, 2018 5:40 PM - Depravo: There's tea in my gin! https://i.imgur.com/FCG2lMa.jpg
Dec 24, 2018 5:45 PM - Coto: kenenthk go fuck yourself I hope santa brings you his cock so you aren't depressed by cock anymore
Dec 24, 2018 5:45 PM - Coto: ;-)
Dec 24, 2018 5:49 PM - kenenthk: You're a cocto
Dec 24, 2018 5:50 PM - DinohScene: yo Coto!
Dec 24, 2018 5:52 PM - Coto: dino!, hello, it's been 4 friggin years
Dec 24, 2018 5:52 PM - Coto: I remember you were drinking rum last time? I was drinking coffee. LOL I stopped drinking coffee now.
Dec 24, 2018 5:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/mpqjUzAmAr0
Dec 24, 2018 5:55 PM - DinohScene: I'm barely drinking in all honesty
Dec 24, 2018 5:55 PM - Coto: great
Dec 24, 2018 5:56 PM - DinohScene: atleast, last 2 days I had 4 shots of Gletscher eis, back in August me n the boyfriend finished a bottle in Austria and that's about it for this year
Dec 24, 2018 5:56 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zn27YQMGclk I knew someone would do it
Dec 24, 2018 5:57 PM - Coto: i mean i used to drink a lot in christmas
Dec 24, 2018 5:57 PM - Coto: but as time goes, things change
Dec 24, 2018 5:57 PM - Coto: isn't
Dec 24, 2018 5:57 PM - DinohScene: they indeed do, I guess I can say I still enjoy having a drink on a rare occasion ;p
Dec 24, 2018 5:58 PM - Coto: great to see you around, you doing a great work
Dec 24, 2018 5:58 PM - Coto: as mod
Dec 24, 2018 5:58 PM - DinohScene: <З
Dec 24, 2018 5:59 PM - Coto: i never thought i would see analjohn as mod, though
Dec 24, 2018 5:59 PM - Coto: so when I see a bad joke modded by him I mean "pretty ironic isn't"
Dec 24, 2018 5:59 PM - Coto: haha
Dec 24, 2018 6:01 PM - DinohScene: a way to get familiar with temp rules is to get warnings haha
Dec 24, 2018 6:02 PM - DinohScene: then again, one must learn from it
Dec 24, 2018 6:02 PM - Coto: mod has changed you, you act better now, if i'm allowed to say that
Dec 24, 2018 6:02 PM - Coto: i thought that for a while tbh
Dec 24, 2018 6:04 PM - Veho: Anal John has been a valuable member of the Temp and has contributed a lot.
Dec 24, 2018 6:04 PM - DinohScene: it's life that has changed me mostly, addictions, abusive ex-boyfriends etc.
Dec 24, 2018 6:05 PM - DinohScene: right now, I'm pretty much settled, only thing missing is me new apartment
Dec 24, 2018 6:05 PM - Coto: yeah, i am quite content staying in gbatemp and seeing how everyone of us is growing older LOL
Dec 24, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: And none are older than me.
Dec 24, 2018 6:06 PM - DinohScene: this community has helped so many, me included
Dec 24, 2018 6:06 PM - Depravo: Except Psio.
Dec 24, 2018 6:06 PM - Coto: 10/10 would read that again
Dec 24, 2018 6:07 PM - DinohScene: Psio was there before time was a thing
Dec 24, 2018 6:11 PM - Flame: i thought trollydave was before everything time and space
Dec 24, 2018 6:12 PM - Coto: before palkia and dialga
Dec 24, 2018 6:12 PM - Depravo: Trolleydave ran away to become a professor or something.
Dec 24, 2018 6:12 PM - Flame: even mew
Dec 24, 2018 6:13 PM - Flame: even ....... arceus.
Dec 24, 2018 6:14 PM - Flame: he did his master......
Dec 24, 2018 6:14 PM - Flame: you could say his the master of time and space
Dec 24, 2018 6:16 PM - Coto: beep beep motherfucker you're old (all of us)
Dec 24, 2018 6:17 PM - Flame: im 30 years young
Dec 24, 2018 6:27 PM - DinohScene: approaching forever 27
Dec 24, 2018 6:27 PM - DinohScene: j/k
Dec 24, 2018 7:04 PM - Depravo: I don't have a wife or kids but I still managed to spend £200+ in presents.
Dec 24, 2018 7:28 PM - kenenthk: You must have 200 friends
Dec 24, 2018 7:39 PM - Depravo: Yeah well, I didn't get you anything.
Dec 24, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 24, 2018 7:42 PM - kenenthk: Were friends?
Dec 24, 2018 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only buddies not friends lol
Dec 24, 2018 8:02 PM - Flame: guy i thought we friends buddy
Dec 24, 2018 8:40 PM - Depravo: I'm not your buddy, pal.
Dec 24, 2018 8:41 PM - Depravo: I've just had a poo, which is most unusual for a Monday.
Dec 24, 2018 8:43 PM - Flame: O__o which is why?
Dec 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Flame: why is it unusual Mr. Depravo
Dec 24, 2018 8:44 PM - Flame: lets analyze this
Dec 24, 2018 8:45 PM - kenenthk: I also just had a poo
Dec 24, 2018 8:47 PM - Flame: sheeeeeeeit
Dec 24, 2018 8:47 PM - Flame: this just got weird
Dec 24, 2018 8:48 PM - Coto: flame, u gotta act accordingly, we are men
Dec 24, 2018 8:48 PM - Coto: ;-)
Dec 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Coto: men aren't friends, they just say hi themselves
Dec 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Flame: okay.....
Dec 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Flame: im the shit whisperer
Dec 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Coto: ;-)
Dec 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Coto: no
Dec 24, 2018 8:49 PM - Coto: u cool
Dec 24, 2018 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Flame is the shit detector
Dec 24, 2018 8:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm detecting someone had a shit
Dec 24, 2018 8:51 PM - Flame: my alarms are ringing right now!
Dec 24, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 24, 2018 10:24 PM - Veho: Dingle sensors are tingling.
Dec 24, 2018 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spider sense is dangling
Dec 24, 2018 10:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KG2BjaB.mp4
Dec 24, 2018 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 24, 2018 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone with Azure striker gunvolt striker pack on the switch, remember the christmas easter egg is only playable during December 24 & 25! 
Dec 24, 2018 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/J1agirR_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 24, 2018 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fate tempted!!!
Dec 24, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: IT CHRISTMAS HERE
Dec 24, 2018 11:16 PM - Veho: MERR CHRISTAM
Dec 24, 2018 11:19 PM - Depravo: Only 11.20pm here but I'm off to bed. I've been up since 5.30am.
Dec 24, 2018 11:20 PM - Depravo: And 'he' doesn't come unless you're asleep.
Dec 24, 2018 11:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Depravo, you wake up before the sun comes up? 
Dec 24, 2018 11:27 PM - Depravo: I did this morning.
Dec 24, 2018 11:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The sun wakes you up 
Dec 24, 2018 11:35 PM - Depravo: My Sony radio alarm clock does.
Dec 24, 2018 11:36 PM - Depravo: Anyway, good night and merry Christmas. Or happy holidays or whatever.
Dec 24, 2018 11:41 PM - Veho: Night Dep!  
Dec 25, 2018 1:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y86CHG6.jpg
Dec 25, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6:20 PM - Depravo: And 'he' doesn't come unless you're asleep.
Dec 25, 2018 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby?
Dec 25, 2018 2:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, it must be that leisure suit larry game on steam he talking about. 
Dec 25, 2018 2:22 AM - Veho: Leisure Suit Larry 7: Cumma Sum Roofie.
Dec 25, 2018 2:26 AM - Coto: https://i.imgur.com/Y86CHG6.jpg <-- merry xmas too
Dec 25, 2018 2:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: you mean XXX mas 
Dec 25, 2018 2:35 AM - Veho: Merry titmas.
Dec 25, 2018 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 25, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This year asses so tight they can turn that coal into diamonds!!!
Dec 25, 2018 2:39 AM - Veho: Psi! We thought you got et by athe Krampus.
Dec 25, 2018 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nahh I was on the meh list this year
Dec 25, 2018 3:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/138OLNZ.jpg
Dec 25, 2018 3:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0JBx78i.mp4
Dec 25, 2018 4:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RaEW9df.png


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 26, 2018)

Dec 25, 2018 4:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it time yet?
Dec 25, 2018 4:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it christmas? 
Dec 25, 2018 4:31 AM - Veho: It is where I'm standing.
Dec 25, 2018 4:35 AM - Captain_N: yall know xmas starts when its 12.am dec 25th on east coast of USA....
Dec 25, 2018 4:36 AM - Captain_N: I one shotted Krampus with the homerun bat
Dec 25, 2018 4:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: * Gets the egg nog * 
Dec 25, 2018 4:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'M READY! 
Dec 25, 2018 4:42 AM - Captain_N: Krapmus puts you in his sack like that dumb bunny in smash mario U stage...
Dec 25, 2018 4:50 AM - GamerzHell9137: Happy Christmas my dudes
Dec 25, 2018 5:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: MERRY 
Dec 25, 2018 6:17 AM - Veho: PIPPIN!
Dec 25, 2018 6:18 AM - Captain_N: I hope santa hase my bowsette amiibo.... 
Dec 25, 2018 6:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why don't you get a Princess Lana emote.... captain N 
Dec 25, 2018 9:30 AM - Depravo: Shalom to you all!
Dec 25, 2018 9:30 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zg3uJlcX0RU
Dec 25, 2018 10:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, if you're here, watch this video 
Dec 25, 2018 10:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqXuAuTFXpA
Dec 25, 2018 10:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f35i5AVzpsg
Dec 25, 2018 10:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 25, 2018 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/16hVifs_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 25, 2018 2:38 PM - Coto: https://moviemeisterreviews.com/2017/12/14/gone-too-soon-an-analysis-of-pinky-elmyra-and-the-brain/ <-- totally agree.  WB sucks for killing pinky and the brain
Dec 25, 2018 2:52 PM - Coto: what were they thinking
Dec 25, 2018 2:57 PM - kenenthk: I'm old now
Dec 25, 2018 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Dec 25, 2018 8:35 PM - the_randomizer: Random question. I've an Amazon gift card, thinking of getting a Xbox One controller (with adapter) for Win 10. Worth it?
Dec 25, 2018 8:35 PM - the_randomizer: It's on sale
Dec 25, 2018 8:35 PM - the_randomizer: https://smile.amazon.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Controller-Adapter-Windows/dp/B078T3R8YS/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
Dec 25, 2018 8:40 PM - kenenthk: If you want it why not
Dec 25, 2018 8:41 PM - the_randomizer: I mean, is it better than the X360 pad?
Dec 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know I have a ton of 360 pads they work awesome.
Dec 25, 2018 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On PC I should clarify lol
Dec 25, 2018 8:53 PM - kenenthk: If it works who cares
Dec 25, 2018 8:56 PM - the_randomizer: I was just asking *eyeroll*
Dec 25, 2018 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly I just use them for emulation but sometimes a game comes along for me to try like Crash, worked pretty great there 
Dec 25, 2018 9:08 PM - kenenthk: I got chinese food
Dec 25, 2018 9:12 PM - the_randomizer: I just want to know if they're better than the X360 pads is all
Dec 25, 2018 9:12 PM - the_randomizer: Crash? Good
Dec 25, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah surprisingly it's pretty good on PC, hard in parts but you just have to do some memorization.
Dec 25, 2018 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is this bridge you have to run across that drove me crazy for like 2 hours....
Dec 25, 2018 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Go work psi
Dec 25, 2018 9:45 PM - Veho: Fuck off, ken.
Dec 25, 2018 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm off today by some crazy un happy coincidence
Dec 25, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zqV0gSH_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 25, 2018 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would rather be at work lol
Dec 25, 2018 10:03 PM - Veho: I know imgur is shit lately but it becomes extra double shit on theme days.
Dec 25, 2018 10:03 PM - Veho: This fucking 48 hours of nothing but selfies is fucking boring.
Dec 25, 2018 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes 
Dec 25, 2018 10:05 PM - Veho: I mean I will spank it to a lot of those but I need something to do at work.
Dec 25, 2018 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/v1GOT1p I took this picture at work a big hawk if you zoom in on the fence
Dec 25, 2018 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Go work veho
Dec 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: I'm at work, ken.
Dec 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Veho: Suck it.
Dec 25, 2018 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We work for Trolls Inc paid by the insult lol
Dec 25, 2018 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My dream job lol
Dec 25, 2018 10:16 PM - kenenthk: I'm at home shutting myself from chinese food
Dec 25, 2018 10:16 PM - kenenthk: Shitting
Dec 25, 2018 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ancient Chinese secret cat meat?
Dec 25, 2018 10:27 PM - kenenthk: I may try up my cat or sale it to them
Dec 25, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 25, 2018 11:10 PM - Veho: Nobody wants to eat your old pussy, ken  ;O;
Dec 25, 2018 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 25, 2018 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/fotuzq491i621.jpg
Dec 25, 2018 11:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: I THINK MY MI BAND 3 IS COMING TOMORROW WOOP
Dec 25, 2018 11:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: GUESS IT IS CHRISTMAS
Dec 25, 2018 11:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vkqwOak.jpg
Dec 25, 2018 11:26 PM - Veho: It's Christmas.
Dec 25, 2018 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wafb.com/2018/12/20/bossier-city-la-police-officer-arrested-animal-sex-abuse/
Dec 25, 2018 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/SeveralFreshEnglishpointer
Dec 25, 2018 11:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/U8QXWqR
Dec 25, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/article/1769-wi-fi-6-explained/
Dec 25, 2018 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat?
Dec 25, 2018 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho he did a thing!!!
Dec 25, 2018 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2018/12/24/uranus-impact-simulation-history-research/amp/
Dec 25, 2018 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they are talking about Kennenthks ass 
Dec 25, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: "And in current news, an object twice the size of Earth slammed into Uranus" lolwut "a grillion years ago or something."
Dec 25, 2018 11:57 PM - Veho: Very current, much up to date.
Dec 26, 2018 12:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you watched the video? 
Dec 26, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I suspect someone just wanted to talk about objects slamming into Uranus lol
Dec 26, 2018 1:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qE59uCM.jpg
Dec 26, 2018 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 26, 2018 3:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: we talking about gamerz mom?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 27, 2018)

Dec 26, 2018 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/y568luy7wh621.jpg
Dec 26, 2018 5:34 AM - fodder: I didnt know this existed
Dec 26, 2018 6:13 AM - kenenthk: I didnt know you existed
Dec 26, 2018 7:24 AM - Veho: I yearn for the time when I didn't know ken existed.
Dec 26, 2018 7:59 AM - kenenthk: It was about 5 years ago
Dec 26, 2018 8:02 AM - Veho: Good times.
Dec 26, 2018 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Give or take 6 months
Dec 26, 2018 8:21 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/YglQUPxO-8A
Dec 26, 2018 9:03 AM - Qtis: Has anyone tried Google's Project Stream with a VPN?
Dec 26, 2018 9:28 AM - Qtis: damn, all invite codes gone already :/
Dec 26, 2018 9:28 AM - Qtis: Anyone have a spare?
Dec 26, 2018 9:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So no one got eggnog? 
Dec 26, 2018 9:43 AM - kenenthk: I got vodka and eggnog
Dec 26, 2018 11:24 AM - AtsuNii: liqour is overrated~
Dec 26, 2018 11:40 AM - aos10: ice tea is FTW
Dec 26, 2018 12:01 PM - DinohScene: Volvic
Dec 26, 2018 12:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tea Eggnog? 
Dec 26, 2018 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: you mixing them?
Dec 26, 2018 1:59 PM - kenenthk: I was going to but I already drank the eggnog plain
Dec 26, 2018 2:20 PM - Veho: I HAS ANOTHER BABY!
Dec 26, 2018 2:20 PM - Veho: Fresh out the oven
Dec 26, 2018 2:21 PM - Veho: Her name is Sasha.
Dec 26, 2018 2:33 PM - Depravo: Woo! Congrats!
Dec 26, 2018 2:48 PM - Coto: 
Dec 26, 2018 3:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But did you have a sloppy jessica? 
Dec 26, 2018 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Congrats Veho!
Dec 26, 2018 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still got 3-4 weeks until my fiancee pops. Docs think their original due date may be late by a week or two, so they guess maybe by mid January she'll go into labor instead of towards the end of January
Dec 26, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Vodka is the wrong booze to use for egg nog anyway
Dec 26, 2018 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you didn't pop your fiancee already? 
Dec 26, 2018 4:23 PM - Qtis: Congratz Veho!
Dec 26, 2018 4:23 PM - Qtis: @Tom: did you try Project Stream?
Dec 26, 2018 4:27 PM - DinohScene: Congratz Veh!
Dec 26, 2018 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually did test it for like 10 minutes, and it worked pretty well. It's still got a bit of latency, as you would expect, but it's about on par with the other game "streaming" services I've tried
Dec 26, 2018 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point I gotta try it for an hour total so I can get AssCreed Odyssey for free lol
Dec 26, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is parent material for sure!!!
Dec 26, 2018 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dad jokes as far as the eye can see lol
Dec 26, 2018 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: US only  i think i need a streaming service to play Atlas
Dec 26, 2018 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: my PC runs it at 20 fps with lots of lag spikes and weird encoding glitches when using steam in home streaming
Dec 26, 2018 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and also some crashes i suspect are due to 12gb ram not being enough
Dec 26, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i requested beta access to geforce now
Dec 26, 2018 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: supposedly you can play any steam game on it?
Dec 27, 2018 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I do it for my Shield TV it has to support controller gameplay
Dec 27, 2018 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think if I had a wireless keyboard and mouse it would work too?
Dec 27, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/eMwz487yG9I
Dec 27, 2018 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What do Santa Clause and Bill Cosby have in common?
Dec 27, 2018 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They only come when your asleep....
Dec 27, 2018 1:07 AM - Veho: They both see you when you're sleeping.
Dec 27, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 27, 2018 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The roofie before Christmas lok
Dec 27, 2018 1:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vdJp8oc
Dec 27, 2018 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Well this went quick https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1369128-REG/msi_geforce_gtx_1070_ti.html
Dec 27, 2018 1:39 AM - Joe88: its a blower card, going to overheat and thermal throttle
Dec 27, 2018 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just crank the blower up to 200% of it's normal speed.... Lol
Dec 27, 2018 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey blowers aren't that bad
Dec 27, 2018 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: you just can't OC a lot
Dec 27, 2018 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: or well, as much
Dec 27, 2018 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: they still handle it fine in normal stock operation
Dec 27, 2018 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that alexa ad makes me wish it was real
Dec 27, 2018 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's funny as shit
Dec 27, 2018 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I loved it lol
Dec 27, 2018 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0mvObI57hg


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 28, 2018)

Dec 27, 2018 4:38 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UySKl3TUgsw
Dec 27, 2018 4:46 AM - Veho: Christmas cheer.
Dec 27, 2018 5:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Christmas Beer 
Dec 27, 2018 6:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EVMGFbZ
Dec 27, 2018 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Christmas Queer
Dec 27, 2018 1:50 PM - DinohScene: Christmas Cat Vomit
Dec 27, 2018 2:01 PM - Depravo: Christmas back at work already.
Dec 27, 2018 3:35 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q13t_r8o4rY
Dec 27, 2018 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/78002-simcity-nes-emerges-after-27-years-download-now.html
Dec 27, 2018 4:32 PM - Flame: Boooooo Psio. i dont want sim city....
Dec 27, 2018 4:32 PM - Flame: i want sin city
Dec 27, 2018 4:57 PM - Joe88: https://www.foxnews.com/us/person-who-won-1-5-billion-mega-millions-jackpot-has-little-time-left-to-collect-money
Dec 27, 2018 5:13 PM - Flame: i hope i never win 1.54B or my brain will explode
Dec 27, 2018 5:36 PM - Depravo: I'd risk it.
Dec 27, 2018 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Youd fie of alcohol poisoning tho
Dec 27, 2018 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Die
Dec 27, 2018 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.5 Billion I could fund the ultimate retro tech museum... So much fun lol
Dec 27, 2018 6:03 PM - kenenthk: You think a museum is fasttech tho
Dec 27, 2018 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/18/12/27/0556243/banana-pi-24-core-arm-server-running-ubuntu-breaks-cover So in like 5 years this will be in phones? lol
Dec 27, 2018 6:28 PM - kenenthk: So I'llbe be able to play half life 3 on my phone then
Dec 27, 2018 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Dec 27, 2018 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you see the video?
Dec 27, 2018 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Which one?
Dec 27, 2018 6:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look at the shout box.
Dec 27, 2018 6:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're in here all the time and didn't notice? 
Dec 27, 2018 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is like 6 video's posted in the last few hours....
Dec 27, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Rarez one?
Dec 27, 2018 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I watched it lol
Dec 27, 2018 7:34 PM - Veho: Soup.
Dec 27, 2018 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Soap
Dec 27, 2018 7:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: Puss
Dec 27, 2018 7:43 PM - Veho: Ew.
Dec 27, 2018 9:00 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/0meJgQX
Dec 27, 2018 9:03 PM - Flame: thats a hell no from me!
Dec 27, 2018 9:14 PM - Qtis: Yeah no
Dec 27, 2018 9:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/9VaAil7 
Dec 27, 2018 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Y7bS3kKYV0
Dec 28, 2018 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ka5pYUSkgHI?t=181


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 29, 2018)

Dec 28, 2018 2:27 PM - Illuminaticy: LOL that keto thread was locked quicker then it was posted
Dec 28, 2018 3:51 PM - Depravo: Yeah, we don't want outsiders muscling in on our keto rackets.
Dec 28, 2018 3:54 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gog.com/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20181228_nl_cm_Winter_Sale_EN&utm_content=20181228_nl_cm_Winter_Sale_EN+CID_65f192efa3f31aba803507490338e407&utm_source=newsletter_cm&utm_term=CLAIM GAME
Dec 28, 2018 3:55 PM - Depravo: Already have it free on PS4 but thanks or something.
Dec 28, 2018 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Pc master race
Dec 28, 2018 3:57 PM - kenenthk: I've been watching Marvels reunion or whatever it's called and was like wtf how are they gonna have a potential rape scene that kids are going to watch
Dec 28, 2018 4:01 PM - Depravo: Is it made for kids?
Dec 28, 2018 4:01 PM - kenenthk: The rating was tv 14 last I checked
Dec 28, 2018 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Plus its marvel so a lot of kids will watch anyway
Dec 28, 2018 4:03 PM - Depravo: The Netflix one's weren't for kids at all. Swearing, drug taking, sex scenes, the lot.
Dec 28, 2018 4:03 PM - kenenthk: I dont know just watched a couple episodes
Dec 28, 2018 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Still kind of surprising knowing who from
Dec 28, 2018 5:53 PM - T-hug: Im waiting for the final ep of Escape at Dannemora
Dec 28, 2018 5:53 PM - T-hug: new years eve 
Dec 28, 2018 5:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 28, 2018 8:31 PM - Depravo: I just stopped my chair from creaking. AREN'T I CLEVER?
Dec 28, 2018 9:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How did you do it?
Dec 28, 2018 9:02 PM - Depravo: I oiled the parts that move and tightened the parts that shouldn't.
Dec 28, 2018 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wasn't that a obvious fix?
Dec 28, 2018 9:07 PM - marksteele: sure but how many people bother to actually do it
Dec 28, 2018 9:07 PM - Depravo: You are both correct.
Dec 28, 2018 9:09 PM - Joe88: https://www.laserfiche.com/content/uploads/2014/03/engineering-flow-chart.png
Dec 28, 2018 9:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So he was clever cause no one else bothered to do something obvious? 
Dec 28, 2018 9:11 PM - Depravo: I did, in fact, use WD40.
Dec 28, 2018 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's what everyone uses 
Dec 28, 2018 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Squeaky chairs hate the one trick!!!
Dec 28, 2018 10:00 PM - Depravo: I could have used 3 in One, or even some non-branded lubricant.
Dec 28, 2018 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lube hehehehhe
Dec 28, 2018 11:44 PM - AtsuNii: lube always helps
Dec 28, 2018 11:54 PM - DinohScene: 10:11 PM - Depravo: I did, in fact, use WD40. < did you use a small can of WD40 to remove the cap of the other WD40?
Dec 29, 2018 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2018 1:41 AM - Devin: https://media.giphy.com/media/136qhngBPkEqnC/giphy.gif
Dec 29, 2018 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: thanks Joe very useful flowchart
Dec 29, 2018 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have some creaky door hinges, might have to make use of that flowchart
Dec 29, 2018 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i believe the pros don't use WD-40
Dec 29, 2018 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not really lubricant although it does that too
Dec 29, 2018 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Joe88 indeed a quality flow chart!!!
Dec 29, 2018 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I know lock smiths use graphite powder for locks because it doesn't "gum up the works" what ever that means, they probably would use it on hinges too? or maybe a good actual grease? Not sure about hinge technology to be honest... never really thought about it lol
Dec 29, 2018 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Source, I had a friend who was a lock smith and he caught me using WD 40 on a door lock in my car (old 70's car) and advised me not to do that. lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 30, 2018)

Dec 29, 2018 7:05 AM - kenenthk: I had to use wd40 on my trunks keyhole
Dec 29, 2018 8:50 AM - mattytrog: When we used to prep a car for sale, we used WD40 on the bumpers to restore the look of faded trim. The trim was still faded underneath. Thats why we call WD40 and other silicone-based strays "bullshit spray" over here...
Dec 29, 2018 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Explains why I use to have to use it on my ex
Dec 29, 2018 9:12 AM - T-hug: bit squeaky
Dec 29, 2018 11:21 AM - Depravo: 12 hours later we're still going on about WD40?
Dec 29, 2018 12:05 PM - DinohScene: WD40 works for a short while, it's like gaffer tape, quick mending nothing more
Dec 29, 2018 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: probably actual grease, but WD-40 does a good job of loosening things that are stuck
Dec 29, 2018 1:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Apparently Nvidia isn't selling their shield portable or tablets anymore. 
Dec 29, 2018 1:44 PM - Depravo: I thought they stopped selling them ages ago?
Dec 29, 2018 2:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was really hoping for a tegra X1 portable or tablet. 
Dec 29, 2018 2:17 PM - Depravo: Like a Switch?
Dec 29, 2018 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: nvidia said they were going out of the mobile SoC business
Dec 29, 2018 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh: you must have been using cheap duct tape
Dec 29, 2018 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think with the success of the Switch Nvidia would want to sell more SoCs
Dec 29, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: nvidia said they were going out of the mobile SoC business < ? No, they aren't. They got rid of (or still in the process of getting rid of, not sure) their in-house modem platform. They're still definitely making mobile SoCs
Dec 29, 2018 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They announced a new Tegra chip literally this year
Dec 29, 2018 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, the newer chips are more for private use than anything, they're definitely not "out of the mobile SoC business"
Dec 29, 2018 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they still only barely started providing dev boards for Xavier, too, which took like 2 years now? Lol
Dec 29, 2018 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still totally possible some third party, or Nvidia themselves, to produce a device with a fancy new Tegra chip at some point
Dec 29, 2018 5:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: new console might be dope for the first time ever
Dec 29, 2018 5:22 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how much ad revenue pornhub makes
Dec 29, 2018 5:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: Thanks to you, a lot
Dec 29, 2018 5:24 PM - Chary: Lol
Dec 29, 2018 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Your mom
Dec 29, 2018 5:41 PM - SG854: I have a confession to make
Dec 29, 2018 6:08 PM - kenenthk: A lot of people have a crush on chary ok
Dec 29, 2018 6:08 PM - kenenthk: It's okay to say
Dec 29, 2018 6:49 PM - Depravo: I do!
Dec 29, 2018 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If cloning becomes a thing you think we can have an all Micheal Jordan team?
Dec 29, 2018 7:20 PM - kenenthk: If we could clone people I'd clone Iggy azalea and send her to church
Dec 29, 2018 7:24 PM - Coto: Chary is like a real life fan service super mod
Dec 29, 2018 7:24 PM - Coto: ;o;
Dec 29, 2018 7:25 PM - Coto: I mean thats great and unusual ;o;
Dec 29, 2018 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Chary is the beyonce of gbatemp
Dec 29, 2018 7:26 PM - Coto: Chay > beyonce
Dec 29, 2018 7:39 PM - Chary: 
Dec 29, 2018 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd like my own young copy of Linda Carter lol
Dec 29, 2018 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG: well? out with it
Dec 29, 2018 7:59 PM - kenenthk: No jdbye the courts are backed up enough
Dec 29, 2018 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Dec 29, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: they are focusing on autonomous vehicles now it seems, which is also mobile in a sense, but it's a different market with different needs
Dec 29, 2018 8:01 PM - kenenthk: More confessions just lead to more court cases
Dec 29, 2018 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also means they can make power hungry high end SoCs that arent suitable for a mobile device
Dec 29, 2018 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Cars ran by Androids teens would just say I wasnt drinking while driving someone hacked my car!
Dec 29, 2018 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't care
Dec 29, 2018 8:07 PM - kenenthk: I dont think fully automated cars that drive on their own is a good call for the world tbh
Dec 29, 2018 8:08 PM - kenenthk: Or at least to where average consumers can get a hold of them easily
Dec 29, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most poeple shouldn't be allowed to drive
Dec 29, 2018 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I worry about a self driving car that's broken down and 28 years old
Dec 29, 2018 8:16 PM - kenenthk: It would lower the chance of a DUI for sure but at the same time people would just be out drinking more or doing whatever plus I'm sure they have ways to track everywhere you go
Dec 29, 2018 8:17 PM - kenenthk: It would be a Wall E affect
Dec 29, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: fully automated cars that drive on their own is a good idea, but you still need to know how to actually drive so you can take over if the car doesn't know what to do
Dec 29, 2018 8:19 PM - kenenthk: But if a car could run Half life 3 while I'm on the highway I'd be down
Dec 29, 2018 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: such decisions as whether to sacrifice the driver by driving off the side of the road in order to prevent a crash shouldn't be left up to a machine
Dec 29, 2018 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2018 8:20 PM - kenenthk: But that's the point people would rely on it too much and think they dont have to worry about it people already think their Tesla can do all the work for them yet there's been multiple crashes
Dec 29, 2018 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: you would still need a license
Dec 29, 2018 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Amazons already turning the world into a unsociable shit show as it is 
Dec 29, 2018 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Amazon's not to blame, the internet is
Dec 29, 2018 8:21 PM - kenenthk: I'm not too sure if cars became independent enough on their own then governments could pass a new form of law that could help people who are disabled obtain them
Dec 29, 2018 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Or they could at least run uber out of business
Dec 29, 2018 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uber is going to team up with Amazon
Dec 29, 2018 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Your package will be woth your uber driver please dont be intoxicated upon delivery
Dec 29, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: not for another 100 years
Dec 29, 2018 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: once robots get smart enough that they can think like a human or better, I could see that happening
Dec 29, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: but as it stands, autonomous vehicles are still just acting according to preset rules
Dec 29, 2018 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't fully trust a system of preset rules to be perfect
Dec 29, 2018 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Yet people think you can
Dec 29, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: nor can you fully trust a human level intelligence AI to actually do what you want it to do
Dec 29, 2018 8:27 PM - kenenthk: It could be 500 years and machines could still break
Dec 29, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and act the way to expect it to
Dec 29, 2018 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it's a tricky thing
Dec 29, 2018 8:28 PM - kenenthk: As long as they make AI robots with functional vags before I die I'll be happy 
Dec 29, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only solution is making personal transport work in a way that sidesteps all the potential issues, virtually making accidents impossible even if you were controlling it manually with no previous experience
Dec 29, 2018 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: ehh you can already buy those
Dec 29, 2018 8:29 PM - kenenthk: PM me a link
Dec 29, 2018 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Dec 29, 2018 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Then you lie
Dec 29, 2018 8:32 PM - kenenthk: I know psi has some bookmarked
Dec 29, 2018 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm not looking it up, do it yourself
Dec 29, 2018 8:34 PM - kenenthk: No be a good AI and do it for me
Dec 29, 2018 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: No 
Dec 29, 2018 8:44 PM - kenenthk: You're going back to amazons warehouse
Dec 29, 2018 8:45 PM - Chary: beep boop
Dec 29, 2018 8:46 PM - kenenthk: You too
Dec 29, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: They won't take me back
Dec 29, 2018 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even Amazon wouldn't take me back
Dec 29, 2018 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Then I'll send you to walmart
Dec 29, 2018 9:08 PM - kenenthk: Enjoy being liquidated
Dec 29, 2018 9:11 PM - Flame: NEEERRRRDDDSS !
Dec 29, 2018 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We too low
Dec 29, 2018 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Jtxds204ZMI
Dec 29, 2018 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Psi loan me 30 bucks
Dec 29, 2018 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You love me long time? Lol
Dec 29, 2018 9:30 PM - Flame: longest
Dec 29, 2018 10:18 PM - kenenthk: I miss my cat
Dec 29, 2018 10:39 PM - Depravo: Should have got a turkey for Christmas dinner like a normal person.
Dec 29, 2018 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Hes been peeing blood so hes with the vet now
Dec 29, 2018 11:02 PM - Depravo: Oh dear.
Dec 30, 2018 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/bu3eEQffJVw
Dec 30, 2018 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk sorry to hear your kitty is not well 
Dec 30, 2018 12:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOINK* 
Dec 30, 2018 1:33 AM - NutymcNuty: i hope your cat is ok, how old is that cat if i may ask?
Dec 30, 2018 1:55 AM - kenenthk: 2 years
Dec 30, 2018 2:07 AM - SG854: I know things other people don’t know.
Dec 30, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: They just called me and said the best thing to do was to give him up and readout because of a urine infection
Dec 30, 2018 2:31 AM - kenenthk: Readopt
Dec 30, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo:  kenenthk maybe get a different pet one you wont be as attached too? (cats and dogs make me sad because they live such short lives and I get super attached....)
Dec 30, 2018 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When my dog dies I am going to be an emotional wreck.
Dec 30, 2018 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is the best dog I have ever had.
Dec 30, 2018 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/73222_102142139859639_8142783_n.jpg?_nc_cat=101&_nc_ht=scontent-mia3-2.xx&oh=4c4c0801e4340bb649086e0a27f3b613&oe=5C9D236A So cute when he was a puppy and still cute now lol
Dec 30, 2018 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scontent-mia3-2.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/154567_102141786526341_7962959_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&_nc_ht=scontent-mia3-2.xx&oh=d0bd391f3f764e44d9287fb16521dcbe&oe=5CD591F2 I took this picture in 2011 lol
Dec 30, 2018 3:04 AM - kenenthk: So you're saying get another cat?
Dec 30, 2018 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No get a scorpion or something that isn't cute 
Dec 30, 2018 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Then they said they wouldn't readopt because I forgot to get his shots in this year


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 31, 2018)

Dec 30, 2018 4:08 AM - SG854: 私の犬はかわいいです
Dec 30, 2018 4:18 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if gamerzmum is up for adoption
Dec 30, 2018 4:21 AM - SG854: I know all your secrets
Dec 30, 2018 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I CAN'T READ THAT O_O
Dec 30, 2018 11:02 AM - Flame: patience you must have my young padawan
Dec 30, 2018 11:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No idead what a padawan is 
Dec 30, 2018 11:31 AM - Flame: which fuck world live you in. padawan.
Dec 30, 2018 11:31 AM - Flame: A padawan, or Jedi apprentice, is a trainee who is apprenticed to a Jedi knight or master.
Dec 30, 2018 11:32 AM - Flame: quote I
Dec 30, 2018 12:19 PM - Veho: Quoth Flame.
Dec 30, 2018 12:46 PM - Depravo: Quoth the raven.
Dec 30, 2018 12:55 PM - Veho: Quoth the sloth.
Dec 30, 2018 1:12 PM - Flame: Quoth the wise monkey
Dec 30, 2018 1:12 PM - AtsuNii: quoth the crow
Dec 30, 2018 1:13 PM - DinohScene: c-c-c-combo breakerrr
Dec 30, 2018 1:14 PM - Flame: baaaaaaaaa sowhenyaaaaaah mamabeats sebabaaaaaahh
Dec 30, 2018 1:22 PM - Veho: "Here comes the lion; yep, that's a lion alright"?
Dec 30, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh translevania the vampire sleeps tonight
Dec 30, 2018 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need a monster version of Lion king
Dec 30, 2018 2:07 PM - Veho: I'm thinking werewolves.
Dec 30, 2018 2:08 PM - Veho: They would have a societal structure that would allow the story to be lifted verbatim.
Dec 30, 2018 2:08 PM - Veho: Scar kills the alpha, Simba is raised by a couple of...vegans or something.
Dec 30, 2018 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 30, 2018 2:09 PM - Flame: LOL
Dec 30, 2018 2:11 PM - Flame: lets call it "Sunlight Saga: New Sun"
Dec 30, 2018 2:11 PM - Veho: New Son.
Dec 30, 2018 2:13 PM - Flame: https://imgur.com/a/zRJGoGt
Dec 30, 2018 2:14 PM - Flame: ive started on the movie already
Dec 30, 2018 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 30, 2018 2:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uzwjQ6z
Dec 30, 2018 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho 
Dec 30, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: werewolves aren't quite what i think of when i think of monsters
Dec 30, 2018 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was thinking more like monsters inc but the monsters are feral
Dec 30, 2018 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: lion king with werevolves just sounds like it's setting itself up for a lot of weirdness and awkwardness
Dec 30, 2018 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda like Sheep and Wolves
Dec 30, 2018 3:29 PM - Megadriver94: I'm not that hyped for Lion King remake. They should have revived Gigantic.
Dec 30, 2018 3:33 PM - Megadriver94: Also, I hope Soulja Boy gets locked up in federal prison for his ""souljagame"".
Dec 30, 2018 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol me too
Dec 30, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soulja Scam
Dec 30, 2018 3:59 PM - Depravo: Just had my final bath of the year.
Dec 30, 2018 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe next year you can bathe again?
Dec 30, 2018 4:05 PM - Depravo: I DIDN'T SAY IT WAS MY ONLY ONE THIS YEAR!
Dec 30, 2018 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 30, 2018 4:14 PM - Depravo: But it was.
Dec 30, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't had a bath in 20 years 
Dec 30, 2018 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All showers lol
Dec 30, 2018 4:30 PM - Depravo: Treat yourself to a soak in the tub. It's great.
Dec 30, 2018 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it sounds nice with some bubble bath and a long island lol
Dec 30, 2018 5:03 PM - Arecaidian Fox: Speaking of, it's only 9am for me and I already feel like drinking and getting high =/
Dec 30, 2018 5:06 PM - Arecaidian Fox: One of those days, I guess.
Dec 30, 2018 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyday is a good day to die on the inside lol
Dec 30, 2018 8:52 PM - VinsCool: I agree
Dec 30, 2018 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit Redwings is when you put fire hot sauce on your gf while she is on her period and eat the hot sauce?
Dec 31, 2018 12:08 AM - AsPika2219: Happy New Year 2019!!! 
Dec 31, 2018 1:35 AM - Arecaidian Fox: 30 more hours until 2019 over here, lol.
Dec 31, 2018 1:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is still sunday 
Dec 31, 2018 2:12 AM - kenenthk: And the 30th


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 1, 2019)

Dec 31, 2018 10:22 AM - AtsuNii: only since 21 minutes parts of the world are starting to get to 2019
Dec 31, 2018 1:52 PM - Coto: Just arrived at workplace, its empty
Dec 31, 2018 1:53 PM - Coto: So I think i'll do dome work and call it a day
Dec 31, 2018 1:53 PM - Depravo: Just got home from work. It's probably empty.
Dec 31, 2018 1:54 PM - Coto: some*
Dec 31, 2018 1:54 PM - Coto: It's just weird
Dec 31, 2018 1:55 PM - Coto: I got a switch so i'd rather be coding or gaming a little
Dec 31, 2018 1:55 PM - Coto: But better safe than sorry
Dec 31, 2018 2:04 PM - Depravo: Well I just did a short but strenuous chest workout followed by a protein shake.
Dec 31, 2018 2:06 PM - Depravo: Now going to see my two year old niece because it's her birthday.
Dec 31, 2018 2:10 PM - Veho: Happy birthday to your niece.
Dec 31, 2018 2:10 PM - Veho: I'm watching Flash Gordon.
Dec 31, 2018 2:10 PM - Depravo: I'll pass that on.
Dec 31, 2018 2:11 PM - Veho: I stumbled upon the very beginning.
Dec 31, 2018 2:12 PM - Veho: I've watched the ending to that movie dozens of times, but I've only seen the beginning a few times.
Dec 31, 2018 2:13 PM - Depravo: I've never seen it but [spoiler alert] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFnmT82yGpk
Dec 31, 2018 2:20 PM - Coto: Yeah, happy bday to her  on my behalf
Dec 31, 2018 2:20 PM - Coto: lml
Dec 31, 2018 2:21 PM - Veho: Watch it if you have the chance and nothing better to do.
Dec 31, 2018 2:21 PM - Veho: It's an amusing waste of two hours.
Dec 31, 2018 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i only know of flash gordon from big bang theory but it does sound like an interesting movie
Dec 31, 2018 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's good I liked it lol
Dec 31, 2018 3:05 PM - Veho: Flash saves the day once more.
Dec 31, 2018 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Stop flashing people damn it
Dec 31, 2018 3:11 PM - Veho: ~Ming
Dec 31, 2018 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Dingdong
Dec 31, 2018 3:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goiVNxeX624
Dec 31, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 31, 2018 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Savior of the universe!!!
Dec 31, 2018 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCvU3INf9pA
Dec 31, 2018 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K0IISC0
Dec 31, 2018 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YCsVcom LOL
Dec 31, 2018 4:33 PM - Coto: so the nintendo switch suffers from cracking. I can only guess that's poor heat dissipation that ends up in the plastic, and the plastic collapses on extended periods of heat(docked) /cold(turned off)
Dec 31, 2018 4:34 PM - Coto: i will proceed to replace the thermal paste on it right now...
Dec 31, 2018 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have a fan attachment on my dock
Dec 31, 2018 5:31 PM - SG854: Anybody watch HappyConsoleGamer? There always so enthusiastic when talking about games. Their Ocarina of Time video and stories about the game is very entertaining. [/URL]
Dec 31, 2018 5:31 PM - SG854: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d1zjmVo701U
Dec 31, 2018 5:48 PM - Depravo: Back home. Can the festivities begin now?
Dec 31, 2018 5:57 PM - Veho: I MUST CRAM AS MUCH FUN AND ENJOYMENT INTO THESE LAST FEW HOURS OF 2018 TO MAKE UP FOR ALL THE FUN I DIDN'T HAVE THROUGHOUT THE YEAR
Dec 31, 2018 6:03 PM - T-hug: finish off the advocaat
Dec 31, 2018 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, good plan
Dec 31, 2018 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm just gonna chill
Dec 31, 2018 6:37 PM - Coto: To whoever wondering how good the thermal paste used in the switch is, its bad
Dec 31, 2018 6:40 PM - Coto: Also there is a thin copper layer (good) that goes between the aluminium heat plate and the thermal paste
Dec 31, 2018 6:41 PM - Coto: So, replacing it is a must
Dec 31, 2018 6:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hCFBHFA
Dec 31, 2018 7:13 PM - Depravo: I'm at a loose end. I don't know what to play tonight.
Dec 31, 2018 7:31 PM - Veho: Play Despacito  /meme
Dec 31, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: I haven't bought a single game this year as I've trying to get through my backlog.
Dec 31, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: But that restriction ends at midnight tonight.
Dec 31, 2018 7:34 PM - Depravo: So I don't want to start a new game from my backlog now.
Dec 31, 2018 7:41 PM - Coto: I usually buy games i know i will like
Dec 31, 2018 7:42 PM - Coto: I bought a billiards game for switch, also mk8 and smash bros, and the usb controller thing
Dec 31, 2018 7:46 PM - Veho: Today I buzzed the postman into the building, he left an "attempted to leave package" notification in my mailbox and left.
Dec 31, 2018 7:50 PM - Veho: They've reached a new low.
Dec 31, 2018 7:55 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWB1u4Ej2wc
Dec 31, 2018 8:00 PM - Veho: Sort of.
Dec 31, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: Just in case you were beginning to regain some faith in humanity:
Dec 31, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/745c1bba-ff41-4896-8020-b64af4b06791_1.3122dd3a32449931e8b94716d15b8aca.jpeg
Dec 31, 2018 8:26 PM - Veho: Slutty toddler unicors in diapers that poop glittery slime.
Dec 31, 2018 8:59 PM - mthrnite: they should call 'em Scatz maybe
Dec 31, 2018 9:00 PM - mthrnite: since they seem to be following the Bratz formula of whorifying little kids and stuff.
Dec 31, 2018 9:06 PM - Depravo: Shatz
Dec 31, 2018 9:16 PM - Veho: Hey mthrnite  
Dec 31, 2018 9:16 PM - Veho: Happy New Year  
Dec 31, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Dec 31, 2018 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: hi mthr
Dec 31, 2018 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that is so insanely cute, I'm shitting rainbows right now
Dec 31, 2018 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YywHnajmJVY?t=75
Dec 31, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you having a good new years?
Dec 31, 2018 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Got enough hookers and blow?
Dec 31, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not so far lol headed to the store now to pick them up 
Dec 31, 2018 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrG-2wVJ6A Salsa and chips sounds like a good idea lol
Dec 31, 2018 9:58 PM - aos10: happy new year my friends, i hope you have pretty good year 
Dec 31, 2018 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/vEP40YW
Dec 31, 2018 10:17 PM - DinohScene: Happy new year!
Dec 31, 2018 10:21 PM - aos10: oh, that dress look beautiful
Dec 31, 2018 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meatball Machine Kodoku
Dec 31, 2018 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh happy new year to you too 
Dec 31, 2018 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBVgbSBY-ww
Dec 31, 2018 10:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi.
Dec 31, 2018 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you get eggnog? 
Dec 31, 2018 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nah not this year lol
Dec 31, 2018 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOz6yloJE0I
Dec 31, 2018 11:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: Happy new year nerds
Dec 31, 2018 11:51 PM - Depravo: New Year's resolution: post a photo of EVERY alcoholic drink I have on Instagram.
Dec 31, 2018 11:52 PM - Depravo: This year: don''t shave, don't buy games
Dec 31, 2018 11:52 PM - Depravo: Last year: count poos
Jan 1, 2019 12:16 AM - Depravo: Going to try and start the new year with a platinum trophy. https://www.twitch.tv/depravo
Jan 1, 2019 12:41 AM - Noctosphere: happy new year those in the east
Jan 1, 2019 12:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1GFJxVeH9c 
Jan 1, 2019 1:27 AM - Depravo: https://www.instagram.com/depravo/
Jan 1, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jan 1, 2019 1:41 AM - Depravo: Getting an error when trying to buy stuff from the PS store.
Jan 1, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Error Sony doesn't want your money?
Jan 1, 2019 2:03 AM - Depravo: Sony hasn't had my money for a year and need to check with my bank, but my bank is all closed down and pissed up.
Jan 1, 2019 2:10 AM - Depravo: I latched onto a livestream tonight under my other AKA https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0RXJOhg5yE&feature=youtu.be&t=2897
Jan 1, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well hell lol
Jan 1, 2019 2:21 AM - Depravo: I get where water wouldn't
Jan 1, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Behind your ears? lol
Jan 1, 2019 2:22 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLdmivFeOI4qlXtXLVUqFodCxrjPP2J362
Jan 1, 2019 2:23 AM - Depravo: She's one of the presenters on this thing.
Jan 1, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My first gaming memory was the Atari home pong machine
Jan 1, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then we upgraded to one that played hockey AND pong although it was just 2 versions of pong....
Jan 1, 2019 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo what was your first time? Hehehe
Jan 1, 2019 2:36 AM - Depravo: My first gaming memory was probably some Atari thing at my cousin's.
Jan 1, 2019 2:36 AM - Depravo: It had Popeye and that thing with the tanks.
Jan 1, 2019 2:36 AM - Depravo: Then a mate of mine had a C64.
Jan 1, 2019 2:37 AM - Depravo: And then finally at the age of 9 I got a C16 to call my very own.
Jan 1, 2019 2:40 AM - Depravo: Then 9 years later some lass bought me a SNES and the rest is HISTORY!
Jan 1, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Jan 1, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Current Android game recommend thing from me is two this time
Jan 1, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Warhammer Freeblade and Katamari
Jan 1, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enjoying those now
Jan 1, 2019 2:55 AM - Coto: happy new year everybody
Jan 1, 2019 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 more hours here
Jan 1, 2019 2:59 AM - Coto: 55 secs here and counting
Jan 1, 2019 3:01 AM - Coto: 
Jan 1, 2019 3:01 AM - Depravo: Happy new ears,
Jan 1, 2019 3:40 AM - kenenthk: Fuck next year because I have to work


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 2, 2019)

Jan 1, 2019 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TDioHuN
Jan 1, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fJUPEX1.jpg
Jan 1, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/chRSBp8
Jan 1, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9 more minutes lol
Jan 1, 2019 4:59 AM - Arecaidian Fox: 3 hours, 1 minute to go here...
Jan 1, 2019 5:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i'm sure it's fake, but lol
Jan 1, 2019 5:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: that last image made it
Jan 1, 2019 7:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://interestingengineering.com/this-toothbrush-uses-cutting-edge-light-technology-to-get-your-teeth-sparkling-white-and-healthy
Jan 1, 2019 8:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Happy New year guys
Jan 1, 2019 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsUtcrQ7M0c
Jan 1, 2019 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: happy new years 10 hours late
Jan 1, 2019 9:21 AM - Depravo: Crumpets with butter are the best things ever and may God strike me down were it to be otherwise.
Jan 1, 2019 9:43 AM - Veho: How do you feel about strumpets with butter?
Jan 1, 2019 9:45 AM - Veho: Happy New Year, all!
Jan 1, 2019 10:13 AM - Depravo: Just had to call the pissing bank. My card kept being declined on the PS store.
Jan 1, 2019 10:15 AM - Depravo: That's what happens if you don't buy anything for a year.
Jan 1, 2019 11:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What are you buying? 
Jan 1, 2019 11:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Not a resident evil 4 reference)
Jan 1, 2019 11:30 AM - Depravo: A load of games in the January sale.
Jan 1, 2019 11:33 AM - Depravo: But apparently I'm not buying anything.
Jan 1, 2019 12:16 PM - AtsuNii: quute a
Jan 1, 2019 12:16 PM - AtsuNii: quite a few hours late but happy new years
Jan 1, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I sit here doing like 8 hours of computerized counter terrorism training... lol
Jan 1, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xJsvTyb.gifv
Jan 1, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex Swing? lol
Jan 1, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wFSnQAe
Jan 1, 2019 3:44 PM - AtsuNii: lmao those sheep
Jan 1, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://pbfcomics.com/comics/guntron/
Jan 1, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zCcS8wrNZos
Jan 1, 2019 7:32 PM - Depravo: So I still don't know what to fucking play.
Jan 1, 2019 7:32 PM - Depravo: I was expecting to have loads of news games to choose from but still haven't got my card sorted out.
Jan 1, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony is the best see how much money they are saving you? lol
Jan 1, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Our billing server randomly goes bad, this can prevent you from spending money you might not have intended on!!! Also since we know most of our customers will be drunk on news years... we preemptively shut down billing!!!"
Jan 1, 2019 7:55 PM - Depravo: It's the bank. Because I haven't made a purchase from SEN for over a year they're treating it as a fraudulent transaction and declining the payment.
Jan 1, 2019 7:56 PM - Depravo: Which is a fine bit of protection against cybercrime.
Jan 1, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but annoying lol
Jan 1, 2019 8:04 PM - Depravo: Except they said it was fixed after the first phone call. "Try again in 10 minutes or so" they said.
Jan 1, 2019 8:07 PM - Depravo: An hour later it still wasn't working. On the second phone call they confirmed it was not reset. They reset it again but insisted I would need to make a chip&pin transaction to 'reboot' the permissions.
Jan 1, 2019 8:09 PM - Depravo: Went to the supermarket, bought some Tassimo pods with a chip&pin transaction, tried the PS store a little later and still nothing.
Jan 1, 2019 8:10 PM - Depravo: It's a public holiday in UK so I don''t think I'm going to get this sorted out until the banks are functioning properly again.
Jan 1, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not
Jan 1, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I have the same stuff happen to me all the time
Jan 1, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually ordering from AliExpress causes me to need a whole new card
Jan 1, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: Because it gets stolen every time you order?
Jan 1, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: 
Jan 1, 2019 8:22 PM - Veho: I lost my debit card two months ago, had to issue a replacement. $10 charge.
Jan 1, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: A month later, "wave to pay" chip borked out.
Jan 1, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: And now my online banking service shut down so I can't bank online.
Jan 1, 2019 8:26 PM - Veho: They've switched to a new system with two factor authentication that requires an Android phone.
Jan 1, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: So I'm being strongarmed into banking on a Chinese spy machine.
Jan 1, 2019 8:28 PM - Veho: 
Jan 1, 2019 8:43 PM - CatmanFan: Hi, do you have any advice for my anxiety?
Jan 1, 2019 8:44 PM - CatmanFan: I'm anxious about 2020 and that 2019 is the last year of the decade and I'm anxious that we're almost done with the 2010's
Jan 1, 2019 8:44 PM - CatmanFan: And 2019 just begun and I'm already like this, do you have any help?
Jan 1, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: Yes. The 2010s were shit. Look forward to a better decade.
Jan 1, 2019 8:46 PM - CatmanFan: Do you have any advice on how to get rid of anxiety?
Jan 1, 2019 8:46 PM - Depravo: They are just arbitrary numbers.
Jan 1, 2019 8:46 PM - CatmanFan: I know, but it's hard for me to get used to it, lol
Jan 1, 2019 8:46 PM - Veho: Anxiety? The only advice I can give is to consult a professional.
Jan 1, 2019 8:46 PM - Depravo: Are you less than 10 years old?
Jan 1, 2019 8:47 PM - CatmanFan: Hell no
Jan 1, 2019 8:47 PM - Depravo: Because if not you've had to go through this at least once before. How did you manage last time?
Jan 1, 2019 8:47 PM - CatmanFan: Also, do you know the name of that Windows tool that helps prepare a Wii U SD card for homebrew?
Jan 1, 2019 8:47 PM - CatmanFan: I forgot the name
Jan 1, 2019 8:48 PM - Depravo: Is it this one? https://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/
Jan 1, 2019 8:48 PM - CatmanFan: It's an SD formatter
Jan 1, 2019 8:48 PM - CatmanFan: I'm looking for a tool that downloads the SD files
Jan 1, 2019 8:48 PM - CatmanFan: Like ModMii
Jan 1, 2019 8:49 PM - Depravo: Fair enough. I don't have a Wii U but that formatter prepares the card for the first use of anything.
Jan 1, 2019 8:51 PM - CatmanFan: I remember hearing that there was a tool like ModMii but it downloads the SD files for the Wii U
Jan 1, 2019 8:51 PM - CatmanFan: I just can't remember the nale
Jan 1, 2019 8:51 PM - CatmanFan: *name
Jan 1, 2019 8:51 PM - CatmanFan: Either that or my memory is fricked up
Jan 1, 2019 10:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NLTPZFC.mp4
Jan 1, 2019 10:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sddkyS-_YnY
Jan 1, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's not the first time she has had a white liquid shoot on her face  lol
Jan 1, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That video is pretty good, almost want one... and not sure why lol
Jan 1, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone with a controller is probably 10,000 times better lol
Jan 1, 2019 10:51 PM - Noctosphere: Yo
Jan 1, 2019 11:06 PM - Veho: The phone I'm being forced to switch to is probably 10,000 times better.
Jan 1, 2019 11:09 PM - Veho: I want this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NP5AYJe9pU
Jan 1, 2019 11:09 PM - Veho: Surprisingly it can haul my fat ass.
Jan 1, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could start your own version of uber eats with it lol
Jan 1, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 dollars delivery of anything
Jan 1, 2019 11:22 PM - Veho: 10 dollars delivery of everything within a 5 mile radius from my house, very slowly.
Jan 1, 2019 11:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjktqhr_SYc
Jan 1, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL nuts!!!
Jan 2, 2019 12:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4IfXQD2.jpg
Jan 2, 2019 12:21 AM - Veho: Edge of the map.
Jan 2, 2019 1:01 AM - Coto: ;o;
Jan 2, 2019 1:23 AM - Coto: cry me a river
Jan 2, 2019 1:25 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/O2cqVeu
Jan 2, 2019 1:26 AM - Veho: Who are you talking to, Coto?
Jan 2, 2019 1:27 AM - Coto: nobody, i always write random stuff
Jan 2, 2019 1:27 AM - Coto: it's just i read so many cries here, thus the ;o; icon
Jan 2, 2019 1:39 AM - Veho: It's my party and I'll cry if I want to.
Jan 2, 2019 1:44 AM - Coto: I beg you don't cry
Jan 2, 2019 1:45 AM - Veho: Coto are you p1ngpong in disguise?
Jan 2, 2019 1:56 AM - Coto: man Spring Boot is a mess
Jan 2, 2019 1:57 AM - Coto: i mean try to update the maven build environment for it, i've seen people rage quitting their jobs
Jan 2, 2019 1:57 AM - Coto: why overcomplicate and re-do a java web framework, based on the already clusterfuck java J2EE 6 is already
Jan 2, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Java is it still needed?
Jan 2, 2019 2:01 AM - Coto: there's JSF, Apache MyFaces, and then Spring
Jan 2, 2019 2:01 AM - Coto: it's awful
Jan 2, 2019 2:04 AM - Coto: sometimes I've got request like do a SaaS wrapper (software as service), where I have to write a webservice, that retrieves data from a post/get request. what a mess. LOL
Jan 2, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOBkGrqN4jA


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 3, 2019)

Jan 2, 2019 4:11 AM - SG854: Ha ha ha ha, WTF is this? No wonder this Kickstarter never got the funds. And wth is wrong with that guy. He behaves weird. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JKNQ5SBehPM
Jan 2, 2019 4:35 AM - Veho: Was that filmed on a VHS camera?
Jan 2, 2019 3:14 PM - Arras: This is still my favorite of the wonky kickstarter videos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVhHNVguMWo
Jan 2, 2019 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Well our truck decided to arrive at 6am right when we were ready to leave
Jan 2, 2019 4:03 PM - SG854: Aras ha i’ve seen that one before. The other 2 kickstarters he has are hilarious too, specially the black James Bond one.
Jan 2, 2019 4:05 PM - SG854: I don’t know Cage Hat Kickstarter might have it beat. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd7DSewwWpQ
Jan 2, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/01/02/0911228/google-wins-us-approval-for-radar-based-hand-motion-sensor
Jan 2, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0glqBjvku84
Jan 2, 2019 8:49 PM - Coto: https://youtu.be/Gvp5exMluro
Jan 2, 2019 11:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bMJcB0d.jpg
Jan 2, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 2, 2019 11:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: "Jolly good show my good man, well played. Have a bully day." 
Jan 2, 2019 11:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: England sportsmanship 
Jan 2, 2019 11:39 PM - Depravo: That's exactly how we sound.
Jan 2, 2019 11:39 PM - Veho: Pip pip. Cheerio.
Jan 2, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jolly good!
Jan 3, 2019 12:06 AM - Coto: well excuse me princess
Jan 3, 2019 12:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YJdCRtF.jpg
Jan 3, 2019 12:49 AM - AsPika2219: Tropical Storm Pabuk is now strike closely in my country Malaysia today!
Jan 3, 2019 1:19 AM - Veho: Stay safe.
Jan 3, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Farts hmm just like mom used to make
Jan 3, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/new-version-wii-u-emulator-cemu-1-15-1-is-being-released-later-this-week-offers-numerous-improvements/amp/
Jan 3, 2019 2:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/a/2Bt2C 
Jan 3, 2019 2:30 AM - Veho: I think the faces in that anime were a bigger atrocity than that cabbage.
Jan 3, 2019 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-KEuvd3S-Q
Jan 3, 2019 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6qYX9Zc1Tc
Jan 3, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKxeqn3iOm8 Best cartoon ever lol
Jan 3, 2019 3:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/didfsSH
Jan 3, 2019 3:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you should make a cartoon 
Jan 3, 2019 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That knife can cut ANYTHING 
Jan 3, 2019 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1yLDTrc
Jan 3, 2019 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yO01RDS I have been boating in this area lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 4, 2019)

Jan 3, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MZIYzMn
Jan 3, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H8ll3Ny Australia about to get fucked in the down under... 
Jan 3, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus that looks like a penis...
Jan 3, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EUCfEAk
Jan 3, 2019 4:48 AM - Veho: Neat.
Jan 3, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was cool
Jan 3, 2019 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda sad in a way too monitors are no longer being made so arcade machines be dying
Jan 3, 2019 5:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dzXLqQK.jpg
Jan 3, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 3, 2019 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Fuckin hate it when companies mark things as shipped and it stays in pre shipment all dqy
Jan 3, 2019 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda sad in a way too monitors are no longer being made so arcade machines be dying < So long as old CRT's exist, it can still be done with a bit of hardware modding. I've seen a lot of people recently putting RGB mods into old CRT tvs, to give that "legit" arcade monitor look to the picture
Jan 3, 2019 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's a tad risky if you don't know what you're doing since, y'know, you could kill yourself fucking around with a CRT lol
Jan 3, 2019 5:54 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcJus4-e3Jo
Jan 3, 2019 5:54 PM - Coto: roflcopter
Jan 3, 2019 7:15 PM - the_randomizer: Question: So, I have "two" OSes on my PC, with Windows 10 being the only one that I set up to load. But I have my Windows 7 folder on another HDD (the one that 10 isn't on), and it's not called "Windows.Old" can I still delete it?
Jan 3, 2019 7:17 PM - the_randomizer: Does that make sense? Windows 10 is on my SSD, and the boot priority is set up to only load Windows 10, the Windows 7 drive is ignored during boot, but it's not called Windows.Old, can I still remove it on the older HDD?
Jan 3, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be fine, yes, assuming you don't want to use that Windows 7 install anymore. Depending on how you setup the dualboot, you may also need to remove Windows 7 from the bootloader list on your Windows 10 install (which can be done by going to msconfig and simply deleting the entry in the Boot tab, if it's there), but otherwise shouldn't be any issues
Jan 3, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.facebook.com/SnakeTV.WOA/videos/2161849500811009/
Jan 3, 2019 10:00 PM - Veho: Well that was comprehensive.
Jan 3, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing like frog legs lol
Jan 3, 2019 10:37 PM - the_randomizer: @Tom.  I never set up a dual boot in the first place, as the SSD with Win 10 takes priority in the boot order. Win 7 is on the other HDD, and is the last drive to load in the boot order. It's called "Windows" but doesn't have .old at the end
Jan 3, 2019 10:37 PM - the_randomizer: Just checked MSConfig, Windows 10 is the only one listed
Jan 3, 2019 11:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YJWXu26
Jan 3, 2019 11:10 PM - Veho: 
Jan 3, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmmm I need a gif of her doing jumping jacks now lol
Jan 3, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WhWZpUc.gifv
Jan 3, 2019 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, don't smile like that. It's making Psi feel scared 
Jan 3, 2019 11:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/m3KPSHS
Jan 3, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aO9JJ8T
Jan 3, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho truly a triumph of mankind!!!
Jan 3, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mQ0bBoP
Jan 3, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CaOkTKfxu44?t=15
Jan 3, 2019 11:53 PM - Veho: BUT WHO WAS PHONE?
Jan 3, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho bobbing for Apples?
Jan 3, 2019 11:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FXaozrB.mp4
Jan 4, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NIZUTCC.jpg
Jan 4, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ORGONSb.jpg
Jan 4, 2019 12:12 AM - the_randomizer: Yeaaaaaah permissions on the folder are FUBAR, too much of a pain, pass
Jan 4, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/76WJmFZ
Jan 4, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bByMWwj Wow... here in the US would have been a shooting for sure lol
Jan 4, 2019 12:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Jcvl8np.jpg
Jan 4, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 4, 2019 12:42 AM - Veho: And now for some boobs.
Jan 4, 2019 12:42 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpIP9X1x_0w
Jan 4, 2019 12:44 AM - Veho: This is a srs film review, honest  ;O;
Jan 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't take you seriously when you say things like "Now for some boobs" 
Jan 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Veho: They are seriously boobs.
Jan 4, 2019 1:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is the film review about boobs? 
Jan 4, 2019 1:09 AM - Veho: Watch it and find out.
Jan 4, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2019/01/03/37653850/raccoon-takes-a-moment-to-think-before-finally-killing-an-iguana
Jan 4, 2019 1:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/THjRDNR.jpg
Jan 4, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame not practicing enough lol
Jan 4, 2019 2:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Mwho76T.mp4
Jan 4, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: United Airlines?
Jan 4, 2019 3:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AMERpZ7.jpg
Jan 4, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 5, 2019)

Jan 4, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/01/03/galaxy-s10-specs-leak-mentions-fast-charging-graphene-battery/amp/
Jan 4, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting if true
Jan 4, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect issues though new tech and all that
Jan 4, 2019 4:06 AM - Veho: I don't think it's true.
Jan 4, 2019 4:07 AM - Veho: If someone found a way to reliably manufacture that amount of consumer grade graphene, it would be in the news.
Jan 4, 2019 4:09 AM - Veho: Ah, graphene balls. Meh.
Jan 4, 2019 4:09 AM - Veho: LITERALLY BALLS
Jan 4, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 4, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am wondering about capacity
Jan 4, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The same or worse?
Jan 4, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess faster charge I would give up some capacity
Jan 4, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess after a few years graphine battery tech should improve?
Jan 4, 2019 5:07 AM - nxwing: I think I read somewhere that despite being smaller physically and being able to charge significantly faster, graphene batteries should have the same capacity as your standard lithium ion batteries
Jan 4, 2019 5:08 AM - nxwing: Honestly the point of being able to charge faster is iseless if the capacity will be lower than what we have today
Jan 4, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: The capacity will be the same, just the charging time will improve.
Jan 4, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: I'm waiting for actual graphene batteries.
Jan 4, 2019 5:46 AM - Veho: Not just regular lithium batteries with graphene balls.
Jan 4, 2019 11:59 AM - kenenthk: Well just got a pop up from sprint saying I can upgrade
Jan 4, 2019 1:32 PM - Duo8: AAAAAAAAAAAA IT'S COLD
Jan 4, 2019 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So when can we expect dildos with graphine balls lol
Jan 4, 2019 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Ask dinoh
Jan 4, 2019 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 4, 2019 3:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dU7b2xu.mp4
Jan 4, 2019 4:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kQ5Qf6x
Jan 4, 2019 7:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Boring-Company-NOT-A-FLAMETHROWER-made-by-Elon-Musk/192762447527?hash=item2ce18986a7:g:Sx8AAOSwMBdbz9Xx
Jan 4, 2019 8:09 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab8G5E4FgE0
Jan 4, 2019 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why spend $1k when you can build the same thing for like <$200? The thing is literally made from like the shell of a $100 airsoft gun, a blow torch and some tubes lol
Jan 4, 2019 8:48 PM - Depravo: Super Soaker, gasoline, Zippo lighter, duct tape.
Jan 4, 2019 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but super soakers have that annoying quality of being made of cheap plastic so they melt fast
Jan 4, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that expensive plastic that doesn't melt so fast, so you can truly burn stuff to the ground 
Jan 4, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just gasoline and styrofoam makes napalm 
Jan 4, 2019 9:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hDD34Il.mp4
Jan 4, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blackened fish my favorite!!!
Jan 4, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/KhqvnBM
Jan 5, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RFp5kLv


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 6, 2019)

Jan 5, 2019 8:26 AM - Veho: Not sure who the girls are trying to summon with that hexagram but my money is on a six-dicked fork-tongued horned beast of the Revelation.
Jan 5, 2019 8:36 AM - Veho: Would I really want to be eaten by it? Not sure.
Jan 5, 2019 12:03 PM - kenenthk: Fucking a fuck fucker that's a motherfucker fucked
Jan 5, 2019 12:30 PM - Veho: Okay then.
Jan 5, 2019 1:40 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 5, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 5, 2019 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Werid my credit limit just went from 1,000 to 3,000
Jan 5, 2019 1:55 PM - Depravo: Fritter it all away on trinkets and baubles.
Jan 5, 2019 1:56 PM - kenenthk: So in other words hoes and liquor?
Jan 5, 2019 1:59 PM - Veho: He said "baubles" not "boobies".
Jan 5, 2019 1:59 PM - Veho: But the liquor stands.
Jan 5, 2019 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Either one can mean boobs
Jan 5, 2019 2:15 PM - Veho: A bauble is "a small, showy trinket", if you're paying for boobs they had better be stonking great big tits.
Jan 5, 2019 2:32 PM - kenenthk: In my area I can find a good looking one for 50 
Jan 5, 2019 2:32 PM - Flaya: Can we still find RGH/JTAG in sweden?
Jan 5, 2019 2:32 PM - Flaya: Consoles and/or services?
Jan 5, 2019 3:12 PM - kenenthk: I give services
Jan 5, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sexual
Jan 5, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Stop being mad over your daughter texting me psi
Jan 5, 2019 3:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/VCoplDK9l_A
Jan 5, 2019 4:38 PM - kenenthk: https://www.insideedition.com/chris-watts-inundated-love-letters-behind-bars-i-want-get-know-you-49294
Jan 5, 2019 4:41 PM - Veho: This is why I support the death penalty.
Jan 5, 2019 4:44 PM - kenenthk: The girls sending those love letter should probably have it also
Jan 5, 2019 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Hes cute so he must be a great guy
Jan 5, 2019 4:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kXR5ndh.mp4
Jan 5, 2019 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Vape shop truck?
Jan 5, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best heater ever lol
Jan 5, 2019 5:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9i4m7Fm.png
Jan 5, 2019 6:22 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/Cs6wM/cad979e013.png
Jan 5, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lolololo
Jan 5, 2019 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: if your vape is making black smoke and flames, it's time to throw it in the snow outside
Jan 5, 2019 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: alternatively, if there is no snow, put it in a metal pot and put the lid on and leave it outside
Jan 5, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://neareport.com/2019/01/05/arkansas-officer-shoots-tiny-dog-in-argument-with-man/
Jan 5, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow that's bad
Jan 5, 2019 8:50 PM - Flame: people dont kill people
Jan 5, 2019 8:50 PM - Flame: cops kill people
Jan 5, 2019 9:01 PM - Qtis: Quick question
Jan 5, 2019 9:01 PM - Qtis: Does the Wiiu Homebrew channel work on the latest firmware?
Jan 5, 2019 9:02 PM - Qtis: Figured I'd save my disc drive by transferring all games to an external drive
Jan 5, 2019 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Haxchi? Yes
Jan 5, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I gave up my hacked Wii U emulation is better everyday and it was a disappointing machine
Jan 5, 2019 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure if your pc can run cemu well
Jan 5, 2019 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: disappointing machine, but it still got some solid 1st party games
Jan 5, 2019 9:53 PM - Qtis: Naturally, but cemu requires more than just updating the Wiiu with a few apps
Jan 5, 2019 9:55 PM - Qtis: I have all the games I want to play on it sans botw, but I'll get it eventually
Jan 5, 2019 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Smash, Mario Kart, Zelda BotW (though that was dual platform), splatoon, Nintendoland
Jan 5, 2019 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: just wish more games took advantage of the gamepad like Nintendoland did
Jan 5, 2019 9:56 PM - Qtis: Are there any limitations on latest date?
Jan 5, 2019 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Jan 5, 2019 9:56 PM - Qtis: *fw
Jan 5, 2019 9:56 PM - Qtis: iOS autocorrect is ass..
Jan 5, 2019 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: not really
Jan 5, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: the browser exploit for 5.5.2 is a bit more of a hassle
Jan 5, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you only need it once to install Haxchi
Jan 5, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My hacked phone is a lot more fun 
Jan 5, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/13764/western-digital-2019-16tb-hdd-mamr-hamr
Jan 5, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need me some of these lol
Jan 6, 2019 3:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 7, 2019)

Jan 6, 2019 8:06 AM - kenenthk: So I can now have 80tbs in a stand alone pc case
Jan 6, 2019 11:09 AM - Flame: no migles no tom
Jan 6, 2019 11:10 AM - Flame: only  kenenthk
Jan 6, 2019 11:10 AM - Flame: 
Jan 6, 2019 11:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 6, 2019 11:13 AM - Flame: at least Psionic is here
Jan 6, 2019 11:16 AM - Depravo: https://youtu.be/XV4mFpCcyis
Jan 6, 2019 11:20 AM - Flame: are you shipping me?
Jan 6, 2019 11:20 AM - Flame: is that for real?
Jan 6, 2019 11:22 AM - Depravo: The link checks out https://www.bedworld.net/
Jan 6, 2019 2:07 PM - Flame: i need a new bed.
Jan 6, 2019 2:08 PM - Flame: my current has been _shit_
Jan 6, 2019 2:41 PM - Depravo: You mean 'ship'?
Jan 6, 2019 2:44 PM - Flame: <__<
Jan 6, 2019 2:44 PM - Flame: >__>
Jan 6, 2019 2:44 PM - Flame: yeah
Jan 6, 2019 2:45 PM - Flame: yeah
Jan 6, 2019 2:45 PM - Flame: yeah thats what i mean
Jan 6, 2019 2:49 PM - Costello: from now on, only staff are allowed in the shoutbox
Jan 6, 2019 2:55 PM - Flame: YAY!
Jan 6, 2019 2:56 PM - Flame: no more kenenthk!
Jan 6, 2019 3:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: Nani?
Jan 6, 2019 3:10 PM - Lilith Valentine: OH wait, I forgot. I am real admin
Jan 6, 2019 4:07 PM - nxwing: vita reached the pinnacle of switch homebrew
Jan 6, 2019 4:07 PM - nxwing: https://github.com/caghandemir/fucku-vita/releases/tag/1.0
Jan 6, 2019 5:28 PM - T-hug: lies
Jan 6, 2019 5:28 PM - T-hug: but
Jan 6, 2019 5:28 PM - T-hug: nothing
Jan 6, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/wg8nkvbm4u821.jpg
Jan 6, 2019 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NzFMxK5.gifv
Jan 6, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E8kk4pv
Jan 6, 2019 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/photoshop_battles
Jan 6, 2019 7:49 PM - Veho: What are those, chickpeas with seaweed or whOH MY GOD SPIDERS SPIDERS FUCKING KILL THEM
Jan 6, 2019 7:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V834JF4.jpg
Jan 6, 2019 8:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.twitch.tv/gamesdonequick
Jan 6, 2019 8:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 6, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/faeEaOg
Jan 6, 2019 9:55 PM - p1ngpong: this is why god invented lighters and deaodarant cans
Jan 6, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: that has been linked before
Jan 6, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it freaks me out every time
Jan 6, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: please stop
Jan 6, 2019 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks
Jan 6, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uHJKOD6
Jan 6, 2019 10:19 PM - Veho: What's with the political post, Psi?
Jan 6, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LlmONsY
Jan 6, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I just thought it was funny. 
Jan 6, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zq18SRU
Jan 6, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zJ8Ji3y
Jan 7, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YoD4xygK4A
Jan 7, 2019 1:35 AM - Ericthegreat: "Your thread Cyclods MicroSD card read still corrupt cards? was viewed over 1,000 times! You've received a +10 XP bonus. Congrats!"
Jan 7, 2019 1:35 AM - Ericthegreat: >.> wow
Jan 7, 2019 1:35 AM - Ericthegreat: 2008
Jan 7, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X8GlVr6
Jan 7, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GFXS5DF
Jan 7, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bz8a8WF
Jan 7, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fZiyS6Z LOL
Jan 7, 2019 2:34 AM - Coto: Mindblown : https://youtu.be/6ssUgj4VCFQ
Jan 7, 2019 2:35 AM - Coto: Definitely not the shitty retail version i used to know


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 8, 2019)

Jan 7, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From what I understood, the studio kept changing things they wanted in the game so much that eventually we got Superman 64 as it is....
Jan 7, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that the original game would have been awesome or anything but you could pile turds up on the floor and it would have been less stinky than that game.
Jan 7, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously it's the only game I ever rented and returned to the rental place in the same day... The guy at the desk was nice enough to let me exchange it for something else lol
Jan 7, 2019 8:42 AM - Veho: I'm guessing the beta version was developed for a much more powerful console  
Jan 7, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: "Hey boss, turns out the console can't render distances over 15 feet." "Fuck it, let's call it 'kryptonite fog' and make it a feature."
Jan 7, 2019 8:55 AM - Veho: "The devkit promised me RAM, this thing has a trained monkey and a pegboard!" "They are flags  "~Nintendo
Jan 7, 2019 10:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XL3T3f7.jpg
Jan 7, 2019 11:31 AM - kenenthk: Your mother
Jan 7, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol.
Jan 7, 2019 12:12 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jan 7, 2019 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenchan!
Jan 7, 2019 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry issues here at work lol
Jan 7, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Officer called off work 30 minutes before he was to be on post lol
Jan 7, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So fun
Jan 7, 2019 2:17 PM - kenenthk: One of my managers called me at 4pm to cover his personal day I didnt show up
Jan 7, 2019 2:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WwAbKMa.mp4
Jan 7, 2019 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brass knuckles are fun ;P
Jan 7, 2019 6:07 PM - AtsuNii: brass knuckles are fun, i have to agree, but it wont beat a spudgun
Jan 7, 2019 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox16.com/news/local-news/caught-on-tape-deputy-shoots-small-dog/1687788302?fbclid=IwAR31t-nGxsQI7Nz--9DNxVW-IGRwDiYJvqcjvv07wBBfzz6zjqPMXRmc2zk
Jan 7, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can a person get banned from Google search? Lol
Jan 7, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e9sVYsg
Jan 7, 2019 8:52 PM - Veho: Fail gifs, eh? https://i.imgur.com/qAHUH52.mp4
Jan 7, 2019 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: yes
Jan 7, 2019 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: sort of
Jan 7, 2019 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: if your behavior is too bot-like you get shitlisted and have to answer captchas every time you search
Jan 7, 2019 9:52 PM - Veho: Happened to me a few times.
Jan 7, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 8, 2019 12:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/kingvader/status/1082398801866997760 
Jan 8, 2019 1:09 AM - AtsuNii: i had that once aswell, constantly those bloody captchas
Jan 8, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 8, 2019 2:14 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/jEgNpuQ
Jan 8, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPpJBIWIN-M


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 9, 2019)

Jan 8, 2019 3:20 PM - DinohScene: deadbox
Jan 8, 2019 3:23 PM - cearp: not dead 
Jan 8, 2019 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Fucking sinus colds are the worst
Jan 8, 2019 3:27 PM - cearp: when you are sick like that, just take pain killers and be thankful that you don't have cancer 
Jan 8, 2019 3:27 PM - cearp: that's what i do
Jan 8, 2019 3:28 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather have cancer
Jan 8, 2019 3:29 PM - cearp: ehh I can't comment on that lol, I don't know how you feel
Jan 8, 2019 3:36 PM - kenenthk: I feel like my nose has cancer
Jan 8, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A1GvQ40j0Q
Jan 8, 2019 5:39 PM - kenenthk: And cant sleep
Jan 8, 2019 7:11 PM - Megadriver94: Why is PUBG corp. and Bluehole so DAMN reluctant to fix the majority of the function errors and framerate bugs in even the PC and Mac versions of PUBG!?
Jan 8, 2019 7:11 PM - Megadriver94: WHY!?
Jan 8, 2019 7:12 PM - Megadriver94: huh...
Jan 8, 2019 8:52 PM - Chary: Internally screaming at a desk for 1 hour
Jan 8, 2019 9:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 8, 2019 9:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did the desk do something bad?
Jan 8, 2019 9:11 PM - Chary: Yes
Jan 8, 2019 9:12 PM - Chary: It exists
Jan 8, 2019 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 8, 2019 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Many desk exist, so are they all gonna be yelled at?
Jan 8, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Desks are inherently evil.... Many a knee has been bashed upon them...
Jan 8, 2019 11:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: but they also save out gum 
Jan 8, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kuldry0X13M
Jan 8, 2019 11:43 PM - Deck of Noobs: will todd howard be a dinosaurus
Jan 9, 2019 1:24 AM - Coto: http://hexadrive.sblo.jp/s/article/59698038.html#more
Jan 9, 2019 1:25 AM - Coto: Spatial algo that upscales Okami (switch port), what a good read
Jan 9, 2019 1:27 AM - Coto: Their work is more sophisticated than a video codec doing filtering and upscaling


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 10, 2019)

Jan 9, 2019 4:08 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea, took a lot of work. I'd call thata real hd remaster.
Jan 9, 2019 4:25 AM - Chary: desk is done
Jan 9, 2019 4:25 AM - Chary: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329063968570081281/532413085667950603/image0.jpg
Jan 9, 2019 4:25 AM - Chary: happiness achieved
Jan 9, 2019 6:48 AM - T-hug: nice setup
Jan 9, 2019 8:46 AM - Minox: Desk with height adjustment powered by motors? 
Jan 9, 2019 9:10 AM - Chary: Yeah!
Jan 9, 2019 9:10 AM - Chary: If I feel fancy I can make it into a standing desk
Jan 9, 2019 9:45 AM - Veho: People say that standing desks have all these health benefits, but people who work in jobs where you stand all day say it's fucking murder on your body. So who's in the right?
Jan 9, 2019 9:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're right except when you're wrong 
Jan 9, 2019 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I don't know I have done both types of jobs currently working like 14 hours mostly on my feet a day and walking a lot I feel healthy but my feet kill me lol
Jan 9, 2019 10:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least you will have some good looking legs, people would be jealous 
Jan 9, 2019 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah pure muscle lol
Jan 9, 2019 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never skip leg day lol
Jan 9, 2019 4:32 PM - Veho: What if my leg workout is skipping rope?
Jan 9, 2019 4:32 PM - Veho: Then I always skip leg day.
Jan 9, 2019 4:54 PM - VinsCool: Chicken legs
Jan 9, 2019 5:05 PM - Veho: Tasty.
Jan 9, 2019 5:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/f0DvxDE
Jan 9, 2019 5:23 PM - AtsuNii: rabbit legs, way better
Jan 9, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NfFHB1y.jpg
Jan 9, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/irqaCKS
Jan 9, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gwtZV8I
Jan 9, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wI2ysLZ.jpg
Jan 9, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZC4fdmV.jpg
Jan 9, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: Ah yes, Uncle Touchy's Tickle Dungeon.
Jan 9, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 9, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x3rTT5i
Jan 9, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can really feel the bass lol
Jan 9, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: Bass up the ass.
Jan 9, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: "With our patented bass boost technology, we got bass out the wazoo. Literally."
Jan 9, 2019 8:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qyVbWBF
Jan 9, 2019 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: bass up the ass is nice
Jan 9, 2019 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean have you ever tried sitting on a subwoofer?
Jan 9, 2019 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: or a washing machine?
Jan 9, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol no but I hear some people love it
Jan 9, 2019 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: bass anywhere is nice
Jan 9, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: for the record, a subwoofer makes an excellent foot rest
Jan 9, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the bass is powerful enough you feel it through your whole body
Jan 9, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it's too powerful it might feel like your brain is rattling around in your head
Jan 9, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2VFTgkSXKQ
Jan 9, 2019 9:31 PM - Veho: Powerful bass, you say?
Jan 9, 2019 9:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JgcqOpVurU
Jan 9, 2019 9:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u3PGShi.gif
Jan 9, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W2PDPoZ


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 11, 2019)

Jan 10, 2019 4:13 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffwVKDP8nzQ
Jan 10, 2019 4:13 AM - Coto: this is like the remake of it haha
Jan 10, 2019 4:17 AM - Coto: Aand the guy had a car accident. Damn it. TY for that video.
Jan 10, 2019 2:33 PM - kenenthk: Is the core 2 so chip completely shit now?
Jan 10, 2019 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Core 2 duo
Jan 10, 2019 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For modern games pretty much but for general web use and stuff it's fine
Jan 10, 2019 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Saw a older iMac for 250 on the marketplace I thought about grabbing just to fuck around with
Jan 10, 2019 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Specs weren't awful 500gb 6gb of ram
Jan 10, 2019 2:42 PM - kenenthk: 3 years ago that would of been high tech for apple 
Jan 10, 2019 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 10, 2019 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Part of me kind of wants an iPhone j
Jan 10, 2019 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Kind of getting burnt on everything being android
Jan 10, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You will love it, as long as you can hack it lol
Jan 10, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-RXqNafscs
Jan 10, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $250 you could probably get a better laptop TBH
Jan 10, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shoot, for like $100 you can get those shitty Dell Optiplex's that have early i5's in them that would be a much better investment lol
Jan 10, 2019 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Probably buts its apple
Jan 10, 2019 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Exactly, for $250 you'll get a shitty spec AIO that'll probably die on you soon and will be, if not impossible, incredibly annoying to repair ;O;
Jan 10, 2019 3:51 PM - Chary: iPhones are cute 
Jan 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Chary: Stop hating on my overpriced trash phone ;(
Jan 10, 2019 4:25 PM - kenenthk: I actually wonder how easy it is to jailbreak now I haven't jailbroken an apple product since the ipod touch came out
Jan 10, 2019 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: not as easy as jailbreakme
Jan 10, 2019 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's for sure
Jan 10, 2019 5:05 PM - Memoir: iPhones are cute.. So are puppies. Doesn't mean they're productive and intuitive.. Usually they wind up shitting on you and throw you for a loop.
Jan 10, 2019 5:07 PM - Coto: for cute things to reach productive stage there must be hard work otherwise the only purpose it serves it´s being a ornament
Jan 10, 2019 5:08 PM - Coto: an*
Jan 10, 2019 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't really hate on iPhones, because they hit a market niche with their design and ease of use vs functionality that works for some people. What I really hate, though, is how Apple's shit decisions and policies end up leaking to other manufacturers when they see people will always buy shit at a premium price if you just polish it a little
Jan 10, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like a lot of people who buy iPhones have a lot of money and are not tech savy
Jan 10, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So they want a great phone that just works, no matter the price.
Jan 10, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am cheap, tech savy and enjoy tinkering with Android so it's perfect for me lol
Jan 10, 2019 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, that argument kind of died out in the last few years though, pretty much any modern Android phone is great and just works
Jan 10, 2019 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think most of the people who stick with iPhone's only do so because they've simply been using iPhone's since the very "beginning" and don't want to change
Jan 10, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would guess, out of every iPhone sold, a very small percent is actually from someone new to iDevices, or iPhone's in general really
Jan 10, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the last gen iPhone X or what ever is not selling as well the models before it.
Jan 10, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p326gR8n74w
Jan 10, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc0f-gLq5Vk
Jan 10, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/01/09/nintendo-switch-online-free-games-january-2019/amp/
Jan 10, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm 20 bucks a year? I guess my grandson is worth that much lol
Jan 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Joe88: or you know free with a hacked switch
Jan 10, 2019 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your grandson should be priceless 
Jan 11, 2019 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: Joe: and have to deal with searching for a nsp any time there's an update
Jan 11, 2019 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the last gen iPhone X or what ever is not selling as well the models before it.
Jan 11, 2019 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's a very simple reason for that
Jan 11, 2019 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's too damn expensive
Jan 11, 2019 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was what got my dad to finally switch over to android
Jan 11, 2019 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: and he loves iOS
Jan 11, 2019 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: and had been using it ever since he switched from windows mobile
Jan 11, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah paying 1K dollars for a phone is crazy to me.
Jan 11, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid 230 bucks for mine all unlocked and shipped and it's literally everything I could ask for in a phone.
Jan 11, 2019 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 fast cores (2.5Ghz) 6GB's of DDR4 in dual channel mode it's blazing fast. 64GB's of storage and has a MicroSD slot for more storage and unlocked with dual SIM slots for what ever reason lol
Jan 11, 2019 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got a super nice custom ROM (although I had to switch from Russian language to English but meh took 20 seconds) lol
Jan 11, 2019 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Claims to be Android 9.2 but it's really just 8.0 with a lot of the components from 9 and some extra's so the maker is like "It's Android 9.2!!! YOLO!!!" lol
Jan 11, 2019 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/reviews/doogee-s60 Just fantastic for my use.
Jan 11, 2019 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My personal complaint though is too many buttons on the outside (I use the power button and volume keys only) disabled the others because I kept pressing them on accident lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 12, 2019)

Jan 11, 2019 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/01/10/2127211/15-years-after-announcing-the-1gb-sd-card-lexar-unveils-1tb-sd-card
Jan 11, 2019 6:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, shield tv got another update. 
Jan 11, 2019 11:12 AM - aos10: 1TB SD card? wonder if the my Old 3DS XL can use it
Jan 11, 2019 12:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6Vy3VC6.jpg
Jan 11, 2019 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably. The 3DS has a theoretical limit of 2TBs for SD cards since it uses FAT32.
Jan 11, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People have gotten 512GB cards working, so I'm sure 1TB would be no problem as well
Jan 11, 2019 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: SDXC also caps out at 2tb
Jan 11, 2019 4:52 PM - aos10: FAT32 and exFAT is both 2TB cap?
Jan 11, 2019 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: no exfat has a higher cap i'm pretty sure
Jan 11, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, exFat has much higher cap
Jan 11, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 128PB IIRC
Jan 11, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SDXC caps out at 2TB moreso because of it's physical specs, less so because of filesystem format. But there's the new SDUC standard from last year that allows up to 128TB, which is neato.
Jan 11, 2019 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see anyone ever needing 128PB of space on a SD card though
Jan 11, 2019 6:11 PM - T-hug: wouldn't even get all your pr0n on it
Jan 11, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: the thing is, games and movies are not only reaching the limit where adding more pixels doesn't really do much but especially in the case of games they're reaching the limit of how big the budgets can realistically get and the more detailed the textures and models are the higher the man horus and budget
Jan 11, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: hours
Jan 11, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: games are never going to be 100TB+ in size like we see games that are 100GB+ now
Jan 11, 2019 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: or they might just as a result of not having to care about file sizes so they can just throw in the full raw image, video and audio
Jan 11, 2019 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's completely pointless
Jan 11, 2019 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and on a PC you're not using SD cards as primary storage anyway
Jan 11, 2019 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: its basically a case of, we need to make the new standard support such insane sizes that we never have to make a new one
Jan 11, 2019 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: though i don't doubt that on PC there will be some use for such large storage capacities
Jan 11, 2019 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: there they'll come in the form of SSDs
Jan 11, 2019 6:56 PM - SG854: 4K movies are around 80GB. About 1TB  for 10 movies. 4K doesn’t make sense on small smart phones, you won’t see a difference. But for big screen TV’s it does.
Jan 11, 2019 7:07 PM - SG854: They may be a expensive, but I will give iphones credit for their screens. A iPhone 10 is better then most people’s HDTV’s. It has textbook accurate calibration, and you’ll see movies the way they where color graded on studio master monitors. And screen resolution is the max you can go, you won’t see a difference going higher.
Jan 11, 2019 7:09 PM - SG854: It has the best smartphone display ever. http://www.displaymate.com/iPhoneXS_ShootOut_1s.htm
Jan 11, 2019 7:12 PM - SG854: The only improvement I can see them make is to increase peak brightness to 1,000 nits for full support of HDR. Current iPhone is up to 700 nits.Other then that there is not much to improve on.
Jan 11, 2019 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the new iPhone's are just using bog standard OLEDs screen, they're not super unique or anything. They have a high pixel density, but so do most other "high end" smartphones these days lol
Jan 11, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of Samsungs phone's got a near perfect score from DisplayMate recently IIRC
Jan 11, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget if it was one of the Note's or the S9, but one of them was supposedly super high quality
Jan 11, 2019 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: most people's HDTVs use the cheapest shitty displays you can get
Jan 11, 2019 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're almost always TN unless you want to donate both your kidneys to afford an OLED TV
Jan 11, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, today yeah. But I imagine by the time we have SD cards that can max out exFat we'll have much higher end displays for cheap 
Jan 11, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait for those 16TB MicroSD cards.... Lol
Jan 11, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just put all the games from emulation on my phone
Jan 11, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PCSX2 for Android ftw lol
Jan 11, 2019 7:52 PM - Depravo: My dinner is better than your dinner https://puu.sh/Cv9WW/f0608ef844.png
Jan 11, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks amazing!
Jan 11, 2019 7:58 PM - Depravo: The sushi is now gone and the martini is nearly gone.
Jan 11, 2019 8:07 PM - SG854: Oled is getting some serious competition from micro LED in the future. Tom Bombadildo: it is a good quality display by consumer standards, but still can’t match $20,000 - $30,000 studio master monitors. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ESzWY0hW85Y#dialog
Jan 11, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: QLED is supposed to be the future?
Jan 11, 2019 8:35 PM - SG854: The Real Jdbye: Even consumer Oled displays that you have to sell your kidney for aren’t the best out there. BVM’s are the best reference grade monitors. It’s been years for display tech to get good, but consumers are barely finally seeing the picture quality movie studios have been seeing since the 80’s on their CRT’s. And for SDR current display tech are trying to match it for compatibility.
Jan 11, 2019 8:35 PM - SG854: Since majority of movies were mastered on crts.
Jan 11, 2019 8:36 PM - SG854: It seems Micro Led is the future. Picture quality of opera without its negatives.
Jan 11, 2019 8:37 PM - SG854: Opera= Oleds... stupid spell check
Jan 11, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah I like the typo
Jan 11, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: If opera is the classiest of music then oled is certainly the classiest of display technologies
Jan 11, 2019 8:59 PM - Depravo: Fuck you. I play my games on an oscilloscope.
Jan 11, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's no better way to play those old vector based games
Jan 11, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've seen people play games on X Y oscilloscopes and they do look very authentic for that era of vector based games
Jan 11, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vectrex was awesome
Jan 11, 2019 9:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fWsFTDG
Jan 11, 2019 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jan 11, 2019 10:12 PM - T-hug: peachy
Jan 11, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well finally a use for VR I can get behind
Jan 11, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or get some behind.
Jan 11, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: or get behind, literally
Jan 12, 2019 12:19 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bznxx12Ptl0
Jan 12, 2019 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of VR, I've had my WMR headset for about a month now and I must say, I'm more pleased with it than I would've expected. Of the two+ dozen games I pirated, I bought like 4 of them and put another 6 on my Steam wishlist to buy at some point in the future which is pretty much 10 more than I thought I would've lol
Jan 12, 2019 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I fucked around with the arcade thing, played through Time Crisis in an arcade setting twice lol
Jan 12, 2019 1:11 AM - Ericthegreat: oh shit
Jan 12, 2019 1:12 AM - Ericthegreat: they got time crisis working?
Jan 12, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also found that emulators for older consoles, mainly the N64/PS1, look much better in VR Desktop than they do on my monitor  A lot of the graphical garbage you might see when you use a lot of filters and such is less noticeable lol
Jan 12, 2019 1:12 AM - Ericthegreat: new retro arcade or?
Jan 12, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jan 12, 2019 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The pointer can get a tiny bit wonky and get off track a bit, but just pointing the gun off screen and then slowly moving back will realign it
Jan 12, 2019 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't happen enough where it's a major annoyance, which is nice
Jan 12, 2019 1:14 AM - Ericthegreat: weird, ill try it still, I tryed to get hotd 2 working with dolphin vr
Jan 12, 2019 1:14 AM - Ericthegreat: didnt work out so well
Jan 12, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't tried Dolphin VR yet myself, but it's on my list of things to mess with eventually lol
Jan 12, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!
Jan 12, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The arcade stuff is the most interesting to me
Jan 12, 2019 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you ever get one of those Arcade 1Up machines? 
Jan 12, 2019 1:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You get to play rampage in your home 
Jan 12, 2019 1:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The most boring arcade game ever.
Jan 12, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried to get one for review but they didn't respond after I submitted an application 
Jan 12, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $300 though is too expensive for the 2-4 games per machine
Jan 12, 2019 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would've loved to get my hands on the Street Fighter one, but can't justify that much for em
Jan 12, 2019 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though you can chuck a Raspberry Pi in one of them and turn it into whatever machine you want
Jan 12, 2019 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just buy street fighter 30 anniversary collection 
Jan 12, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love an arcade thing in my house but really playing MAME on a PC connected to a large like 65 inch HD TV is a nice close second lol
Jan 12, 2019 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can just get one of the many arcade archive games on the consoles and play it. Each one is like $8 
Jan 12, 2019 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just don't buy haunted castle, that game is too frustrating 
Jan 12, 2019 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The switch get's a new arcade archive game every week. 
Jan 12, 2019 3:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They recently put Out Run on the switch. 
Jan 12, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it on the Xbox it's pretty fun lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 13, 2019)

Jan 12, 2019 5:02 AM - coppertj: hello world
Jan 12, 2019 5:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet it's fun.
Jan 12, 2019 5:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet you can't pass the third stage, cause I sure can't 
Jan 12, 2019 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supervisor position today lol
Jan 12, 2019 12:07 PM - AlanJohn: Morpheus
Jan 12, 2019 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's nice being the king lol
Jan 12, 2019 1:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HDAfINL
Jan 12, 2019 3:51 PM - SG854: PETA https://m.imgur.com/t/awesome/i1uj6eM
Jan 12, 2019 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nf-SgULzwiU 
Jan 12, 2019 8:38 PM - Flame: Neo
Jan 12, 2019 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kobe
Jan 12, 2019 8:39 PM - Depravo: Agent Smiff.
Jan 12, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Agent Clank
Jan 12, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 12, 2019 8:48 PM - Flame: Sonic Angel Knight took the blue pill. thats why he has no idea what we doing
Jan 12, 2019 9:17 PM - Depravo: Who wants to see a beautiful thing?
Jan 12, 2019 9:17 PM - Depravo: https://i.imgur.com/A7XnNYM.jpg
Jan 12, 2019 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't take pills 
Jan 12, 2019 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also, if i did, I would pick red since it's my favorite color 
Jan 12, 2019 11:10 PM - x65943: What game is that Depravo?
Jan 12, 2019 11:15 PM - Depravo: Gran Turismo Sport.
Jan 12, 2019 11:16 PM - Depravo: You can upload your own decals provided they are in the SVG format. It just so happens that the logo at the top of this very page is coincidentally an SVG file.
Jan 13, 2019 12:01 AM - Coto: a little review: I bought a USB hori nintendo certified controller, it felt cheap, and lasted 2 months
Jan 13, 2019 12:03 AM - Coto: i knew it felt cheap since the original joy con and gamecube controller have better analog stick die-zone movement, such as you gently move the stick and the range is way more accurate
Jan 13, 2019 12:03 AM - Coto: and now I bought a Bowser, Power A USB Switch controller (I don't have the gamecube adapter) and it works incredibly well.
Jan 13, 2019 12:07 AM - Coto: but it was $20 few dollars more
Jan 13, 2019 12:09 AM - Coto: and actually googling around people agree with that as well. so i'm not alone on that
Jan 13, 2019 12:12 AM - Coto: of course Pro controller would be the preferred option but it isn't cheap here.
Jan 13, 2019 1:50 AM - Depravo: AMERICA FUCK YEAH! https://i.imgur.com/nOxEX77.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 14, 2019)

Jan 13, 2019 11:46 AM - Flame: i became level 15. soon will envolve to a Charmeleon
Jan 13, 2019 12:55 PM - T-hug: i need 8xp for lv20
Jan 13, 2019 12:55 PM - T-hug: 98 posts away from 10k
Jan 13, 2019 1:18 PM - Depravo: I only just got 14.
Jan 13, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm low level trash
Jan 13, 2019 2:24 PM - Veho: Fucking spammers.
Jan 13, 2019 2:33 PM - DinohScene: let's ban everyone who is at 10k+ posts!
Jan 13, 2019 2:44 PM - Veho: Hear hear!
Jan 13, 2019 3:19 PM - p1ngpong: lets just ban everyone
Jan 13, 2019 3:35 PM - Palom: i have a wii, how much better/worse are the snes and psx classics
Jan 13, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SNES classic is good skip PS1 classic get a Shield TV
Jan 13, 2019 4:19 PM - Lilith Valentine: @p1ngpong same
Jan 13, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only reason I say get the SNES classic is the controllers are super authentic just a nice presentation all around
Jan 13, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 classic on ePSXe is the best way to play PS1 in my opinion if it had like cover flow like the Wii I would say 11 out of 10
Jan 13, 2019 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not classic I mean shield TV lol
Jan 13, 2019 4:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jpXuDk8
Jan 13, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch!¡!
Jan 13, 2019 5:15 PM - Veho: Reminds me of "She got the wrong foot amputated" by Weird Al.
Jan 13, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 13, 2019 7:37 PM - Flame: psio where is the rest of the gang?
Jan 13, 2019 7:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/re86JZn.mp4
Jan 13, 2019 8:39 PM - Depravo: I'd never heard of this dish before today but now I want to eat it for every meal https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakshouka
Jan 13, 2019 9:05 PM - Veho: I wouldn't go that far but it's pretty good.
Jan 13, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matbukha
Jan 13, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like chili minus beans and meat
Jan 13, 2019 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:39 PM - Depravo: I'd never heard of this dish before today but now I want to eat it for every meal https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shakshouka < I've had something like that once, it was pretty good. Though the one made for me had eggs that were way overcooked, so that was kinda ehh lol
Jan 13, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/mcdonalds-fan-discovers-french-fry-box-purpose-sparks-twitter-debate.amp
Jan 13, 2019 10:39 PM - Jayenkai: Server just had a hiccup when I posted my topic.  If any admins are watching, feel free to delete one of the two identical "AGameAWeek 2019" threads..  .. (But not both!!)
Jan 13, 2019 10:51 PM - Jayenkai: Thankyou 
Jan 14, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Icd3jf4BJdM


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 15, 2019)

Jan 14, 2019 8:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 14, 2019 11:56 AM - T-hug: We don't have that flap on the fry box in uk
Jan 14, 2019 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yP0dSKM
Jan 14, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8W51tNF
Jan 14, 2019 4:09 PM - Veho: Cock pic.
Jan 14, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 14, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vHijSFu.gifv
Jan 14, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jADvEsw
Jan 14, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sq2yxXS.jpg
Jan 14, 2019 4:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGkprWd
Jan 14, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/wIWfGDH
Jan 14, 2019 5:29 PM - Flame: HOLD THE LINE!
Jan 14, 2019 5:29 PM - Flame: love isn't always on time..
Jan 14, 2019 5:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://imgur.com/4M3ILhZ
Jan 14, 2019 5:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: hmmmm
Jan 14, 2019 6:02 PM - Veho: Large veiny cock.
Jan 14, 2019 8:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 14, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY4s35uULg4 
Jan 14, 2019 9:02 PM - SG854: Linus is a God
Jan 14, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: linus just knows how to follow instructions
Jan 14, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: now, they need to solder some outputs on it
Jan 15, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R5eyu0u
Jan 15, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fChNnxh


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 16, 2019)

Jan 15, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: https://www.tomshardware.co.uk/gpd-micro-pc-specs,news-59762.html
Jan 15, 2019 9:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: a RS232 port? really?
Jan 15, 2019 9:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can get USB to RS232 adapters but not the other way around, i don't see the appeal
Jan 15, 2019 9:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: they could have fit 2 more usb ports in place of that
Jan 15, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: Latency can be an issue with some older devices, and the adapter will never be 100% compatible with a native serial port.
Jan 15, 2019 11:49 AM - Veho: GPD's designers are active in the community and they listen to user feedback and try to implement the more popular demands and requirements.
Jan 15, 2019 11:55 AM - Veho: Obviously a lot of people asked for a serial port.
Jan 15, 2019 12:40 PM - Memoir: That celeron tho
Jan 15, 2019 12:43 PM - DinohScene: I'd love to have the GPD Pocket 2, full blown OS + hardware keyboard ftw
Jan 15, 2019 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it a native serial port though? is that even supported on modern chipsets?
Jan 15, 2019 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not convinced it's not just a USB-RS232 adapter wired internally
Jan 15, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/waffle-house-fires-employees-seen-pouring-salt-ketchup-on-intoxicated-customers-head.amp
Jan 15, 2019 2:38 PM - Veho: He's a _seasoned_ criminal  
Jan 15, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 15, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/plY6y61
Jan 15, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehe I laughed when he said he let a 2 year old play it and it was broke at that point....
Jan 15, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much 100% the kid stepped on it or dropped it or something
Jan 15, 2019 3:19 PM - Arras: apparently "year 2" means school year => 6-7 years old
Jan 15, 2019 3:19 PM - Arras: it's a dumb way of describing it but whatever
Jan 15, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh well my grandson is 7 and I still have reservations about buying him a Switch, I did get it for him but if it breaks I wont replace it for a year or two
Jan 15, 2019 3:36 PM - Veho: Remember when Nintendo made quality products?
Jan 15, 2019 3:36 PM - Veho: Stuff that didn't break at a touch.
Jan 15, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxRJ3Kaa9-Y
Jan 15, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah I had a NES.... the AK 47 of controllers lol
Jan 15, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The console itself was a shit design (well the cartridge port anyway)
Jan 15, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but other than one flaw it was quality
Jan 15, 2019 3:39 PM - Veho: Anyway, we don't have any kind of official Nintendo presence in Croatia so I don't have any experience with their customer service.
Jan 15, 2019 3:39 PM - Veho: Or any of their services, for that matter.
Jan 15, 2019 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: in norway we have Bergsala which is the official nintendo support for scandinavia
Jan 15, 2019 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't contacted them personally but i hear they're not the best and it seems like people in US get way better service
Jan 15, 2019 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: where you can just walk in to a nearby service center and get your faulty console replaced on the spot no questions asked
Jan 15, 2019 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: things are almost never that simple here, no matter if it's a smartphone, TV, game console, or appliance, you have to bring it back to the retailer and then wait a week for them to diagnose the fault
Jan 15, 2019 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then maybe you'll get a new one or maybe they'll just repair that one
Jan 15, 2019 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it's the latter that adds even more time
Jan 15, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuMb0aclgq8
Jan 15, 2019 4:10 PM - Flame: Psionic, are you ok? So, Psionic are you ok Are you ok, Psionic. Psionic, are you ok? So, Psionic are you ok
Jan 15, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 15, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/world/scientist-grabbed-and-killed-by-17-foot-crocodile-she-was-feeding.amp
Jan 15, 2019 4:17 PM - Flame: you ever eaten crocodile meat psionic?
Jan 15, 2019 4:22 PM - Veho: Killed by crocodile or murdered and disposed of in the crocodile enclosure?
Jan 15, 2019 4:22 PM - Veho: *has watched entirely too many police procedurals lately*
Jan 15, 2019 4:26 PM - Veho: https://www.facebook.com/273250047329/posts/10155753137712330/
Jan 15, 2019 4:27 PM - Veho: Someone buy this guy some videogames.
Jan 15, 2019 4:28 PM - Veho: And chop his balls off.
Jan 15, 2019 4:31 PM - Veho: Although, what with having to provide for 21 kids, I don't think he has time to play videogames.
Jan 15, 2019 4:32 PM - Veho: He evidently only has time for an occasional quickie.
Jan 15, 2019 4:32 PM - Veho: SOMEONE CHOP HIS BALLS OFF ALREADY!
Jan 15, 2019 4:32 PM - Veho: Think of that poor woman!
Jan 15, 2019 4:45 PM - Coto: Want some cancer : https://youtu.be/VER-7H79APo
Jan 15, 2019 4:48 PM - Veho: No thank you.
Jan 15, 2019 4:50 PM - Coto: That video shortened my life
Jan 15, 2019 4:56 PM - Coto: Es la wea mas mala que he visto el 2019 XD
Jan 15, 2019 6:21 PM - Veho: I don't know what "wea" meand but I understand the rest.
Jan 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Flame: so i need a PS2 tray bezel or what ever its called
Jan 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Flame: on ebay some guy is selling them for like £7
Jan 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Flame: plus £18 shipping
Jan 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Flame: ouch
Jan 15, 2019 7:58 PM - Ryccardo: just the spinning logo, or the whole cap with the rectangular lines?
Jan 15, 2019 8:07 PM - Joe88: I ripped mine off to do the slide card thing
Jan 15, 2019 8:12 PM - Ryccardo: same, lol
Jan 15, 2019 8:12 PM - Ryccardo: I superglued it back in place
Jan 15, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a swap magic lid, well actually MCboot and hard drive... lol
Jan 15, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqZ8IpRdoyQ3Qj0ogpUniAA
Jan 15, 2019 9:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/75XyukG.jpg
Jan 15, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgDFxEdpM5Y
Jan 15, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvPKAw71Q3s
Jan 15, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5CYrkfLpfg
Jan 15, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm9hR664kMo
Jan 15, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVReX88iEgE
Jan 15, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reign.of.the.Supermen.2019.1080p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H264-FGT
Jan 15, 2019 11:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6JaLkNp
Jan 15, 2019 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of reminds me of Spyro the Dragon a bit
Jan 15, 2019 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lwBpBrh.jpg
Jan 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5Zu9FwQ


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 17, 2019)

Jan 16, 2019 5:12 AM - SG854: 世界はもうすぐ終わるだろう 私たちの救世主であり主であるイエス·キリストの来臨に備えなさい。
Jan 16, 2019 5:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 16, 2019 5:23 AM - SG854: My ASMR    https://youtu.be/ECqpc6Ses4s
Jan 16, 2019 9:20 AM - TurdPooCharger: God dang moon speak.
Jan 16, 2019 9:46 AM - wownmnpare: hi
Jan 16, 2019 1:31 PM - DinohScene: who here needs a clobbering!?
Jan 16, 2019 1:58 PM - SG854: How do you pronounce Veho? Vee Hoe?
Jan 16, 2019 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The h is silent 
Jan 16, 2019 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly never even thought about it... hmm now my brain hurts 
Jan 16, 2019 2:22 PM - DinohScene: Video
Jan 16, 2019 2:23 PM - DinohScene: j/k I think I'd pronounce it as Veeh-oh
Jan 16, 2019 2:23 PM - DinohScene: likely wrong
Jan 16, 2019 2:34 PM - Veho: 
Jan 16, 2019 2:43 PM - DinohScene: :c
Jan 16, 2019 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I say "Vee-hoe" in my head ;O;
Jan 16, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1URmUxNdqg
Jan 16, 2019 5:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Fri5DL9.jpg
Jan 16, 2019 6:08 PM - SG854: Once you’ve seen one online community you’ve seen them all. Another site was literally exactly like GBATEMP, same shoutbox, layout, profile settings. It’s a copy and paste. Ya’ll need to be more original and put that as money to good use.
Jan 16, 2019 6:09 PM - shaunj66: thx 4 the input
Jan 16, 2019 6:17 PM - SG854: It was a fan site about Starwars in 4K. They scanned the original 1977 theatrical release, before George Lucas made all the special edition changes. And they focus on restoring the 35mm original film.
Jan 16, 2019 7:26 PM - Veho: 4chan is an online community.
Jan 16, 2019 7:26 PM - Veho: reddit too.
Jan 16, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zt9KMvI-kQs?t=64
Jan 16, 2019 8:09 PM - Veho: One poncho man.
Jan 16, 2019 8:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3eDbeu0.jpg
Jan 16, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sinner Buster Armor!!!
Jan 16, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hulk may smash but he should wait until he is married before he does so!!!
Jan 16, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: LOL
Jan 16, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: Don't make me angry, wrath is a mortal sin.
Jan 16, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i made jerk tacos, they are gooood
Jan 16, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I jerked my wifes taco last night
Jan 16, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 16, 2019 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAdqazixuRY
Jan 16, 2019 9:31 PM - Jacklack3: o hai mark
Jan 16, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye that guy reminds me of the guy in Star wars in cloud city lol
Jan 16, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oI_CRpVdxGE?t=125
Jan 16, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0iayQ1xPsnc?t=8
Jan 16, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkpZAg4RkGI
Jan 16, 2019 11:19 PM - SG854: Street Fighter Salt & Rage The angriest guy i’ve seen playing a game. Get that ass banned.
Jan 16, 2019 11:21 PM - Ericthegreat: lol
Jan 16, 2019 11:21 PM - Ericthegreat: this is hilarious/weird
Jan 16, 2019 11:21 PM - Ericthegreat: he shouldnt be live streaming
Jan 16, 2019 11:21 PM - Ericthegreat: :o he said the bad words
Jan 16, 2019 11:22 PM - Ericthegreat: his old twitter got banned for no reason
Jan 16, 2019 11:23 PM - Ericthegreat: lol
Jan 16, 2019 11:23 PM - Ericthegreat: why is he calling the other black guy "black" like its a bad thing
Jan 16, 2019 11:23 PM - Ericthegreat: I dont even know if thats racist
Jan 16, 2019 11:45 PM - SG854: His online name is lowtiergod but there is a channel dedicated to him with all his rants called Lowteargod.
Jan 16, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwVz1p2C3iE
Jan 17, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA4a6BG1Jn0
Jan 17, 2019 2:55 AM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/chinesenintendo/status/1085137205532577793
Jan 17, 2019 2:55 AM - Joe88: idk why the tweet tag keep coming up, cant get rid of it
Jan 17, 2019 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a glitch with the Shitbox.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 18, 2019)

Jan 17, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/chinesenintendo/status/1085137205532577793
Jan 17, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol neat!
Jan 17, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom do you think you could use it too exceed the maximum size of a shout? 
Jan 17, 2019 4:38 AM - Coto: At least you tried
Jan 17, 2019 4:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 17, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1073044/yellowstone-volcano-warning-head-east-eruptions-spt/amp
Jan 17, 2019 6:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.windrivertinyhomes.com/store/urban-micro-home-plans
Jan 17, 2019 9:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: head eruptions 
Jan 17, 2019 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i actually reported that bug but i dont think anyone saw it
Jan 17, 2019 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: probably
Jan 17, 2019 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it wouldn't be very useful
Jan 17, 2019 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: you would still have less usable length than if you didnt post a link
Jan 17, 2019 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2YT4cgV.jpg
Jan 17, 2019 10:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: More food pics 
Jan 17, 2019 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/brMUWF0
Jan 17, 2019 10:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not food 
Jan 17, 2019 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/food
Jan 17, 2019 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/food/KgQ7K8u This person hates hotdogs... It would be a challenge to taste it after all those toppings. I guess it's one solution if you buy cheap dogs lol
Jan 17, 2019 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is way too much pickles
Jan 17, 2019 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like a lot of condiments on my hotdogs but nothing too overpowering
Jan 17, 2019 2:31 PM - SG854: Pizza is the best food invention ever.
Jan 17, 2019 3:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 17, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4xX7VecgzA
Jan 17, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7p2uC7E5Rs
Jan 17, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8Imj9Jf.gifv
Jan 17, 2019 5:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 17, 2019 5:57 PM - Veho: OW OW OW OW OW
Jan 17, 2019 6:30 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/M7XM597XO94
Jan 17, 2019 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to get around to watching the second movie. Saw the first, loved it, torrented the second and just haven't bothered watching it yet
Jan 17, 2019 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol T-Hug I posted a link to that video but it was pulled for copyright stuff or something lol
Jan 17, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd one was good too Tom, mindless action but a great ride 
Jan 17, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am making these (sort of) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kwaEle_tz8
Jan 17, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say sort of because I am skipping like 2-3 steps going to boil and freeze though lol
Jan 17, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing like a season crust no batter thing,
Jan 17, 2019 7:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NkjIgSS
Jan 17, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: "Farthest distance pulled by horse while on full body burn"
Jan 17, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: I can see people lining up to try to beat that one.
Jan 17, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: I wonder how that particular record got started.
Jan 17, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: That is, I wonder if the first one was intentional.
Jan 17, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That last one... lol
Jan 17, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dracula would get a bit tipsy
Jan 17, 2019 7:34 PM - Depravo: "in a human"
Jan 17, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: In a bun.
Jan 17, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hangover must have been epic lol
Jan 17, 2019 7:38 PM - therainbowcreeperRBX: go commit you cannot see with eyes that are buttons
Jan 17, 2019 7:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xu0N40y
Jan 17, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub51H8yKi_I
Jan 17, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's a rocking good time!
Jan 17, 2019 8:04 PM - Veho: A rolling stone gathers no moss, but a scraping stone gathers everything.
Jan 17, 2019 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 17, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uXC1yTz
Jan 17, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lSZEYRS
Jan 17, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PvVI3W3
Jan 17, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VQRH02z
Jan 17, 2019 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GWTHbQb
Jan 17, 2019 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually rolling stones do gather moss
Jan 17, 2019 11:50 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 18, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWoWImKAjmI
Jan 18, 2019 12:41 AM - kenenthk: I woke up 3 hours before my alarm went off
Jan 18, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat 
Jan 18, 2019 1:03 AM - kenenthk: And I gotta work tonight
Jan 18, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get up for work in about 10 hours lol
Jan 18, 2019 1:12 AM - kenenthk: But all you gotta do is walk around and take people
Jan 18, 2019 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Taze
Jan 18, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm yes lol
Jan 18, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For 14 hours
Jan 18, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 28 hours out of the next 48 then I think I'm getting like 81 hours this week
Jan 18, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: I got 8 hours of truck shipments that is if the other truck doesnt decide to arrive 30 minutes before were supposed to leave
Jan 18, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if that's true like 1400 this week
Jan 18, 2019 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Been getting on my nerves 530 comes around boss says were gone then makes us stay when it arrives
Jan 18, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You get paid the OT though?
Jan 18, 2019 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if they wanted it free I'd report them lol
Jan 18, 2019 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but who wants to spend 8 hours in retail
Jan 18, 2019 2:32 AM - MiguelinCrafter: ur mom
Jan 18, 2019 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Ur mom does like spending time around me for 8 hours in retail
Jan 18, 2019 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: so you get to sit on your ass for most of the day?
Jan 18, 2019 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Sure doing 2000 piece trucks with 10 people means I get to sit on my ass
Jan 18, 2019 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh
Jan 18, 2019 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: 10 people?
Jan 18, 2019 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh you're not a truck driver?
Jan 18, 2019 3:14 AM - kenenthk: 2000 is the amount of boxes we stock per night


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 19, 2019)

Jan 18, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually search about 300-400 poeple a day purses Pat downs metal detecting the whole nine yards
Jan 18, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Write logs and in general security guard stuff
Jan 18, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk you should go into it great money and working in hospitals is nice
Jan 18, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://stirr.com
Jan 18, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat free TV app
Jan 18, 2019 4:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 18, 2019 4:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You say "Neat" like once every week
Jan 18, 2019 7:17 AM - kenenthk: And 2 people just quit
Jan 18, 2019 8:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: fun
Jan 18, 2019 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: do any cavity searches?
Jan 18, 2019 12:33 PM - kenenthk: I do on my assistant manager
Jan 18, 2019 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yMERDnq.jpg
Jan 18, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, some fucking asshat decided to break in my car last night. Literally the only thing they stole was our hospital bags for when the baby comes 
Jan 18, 2019 2:24 PM - Veho: That sucks, Tom  
Jan 18, 2019 2:25 PM - Veho: What kind of bastard steals baby supplies  
Jan 18, 2019 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Was there boobie milk in them?
Jan 18, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that sucks 
Jan 18, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Special place in hell for that ass
Jan 18, 2019 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't even know why they bothered breaking into my car, it's not even remotely the nicest looking thing in the neighborhood, and what they stole probably amounts to like $100 worth of shit max, a majority of it being the baby bag and baby clothes
Jan 18, 2019 3:19 PM - Veho: A lot of that stuff is a bugger to replace.
Jan 18, 2019 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It can be, yeah. The worst of it is some of the stuff in it was from a cousin of my fiancee's who was killed last week, so she's taking it quite hard, especially as the funeral is like today ._.
Jan 18, 2019 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So just wonderful fucking timing
Jan 18, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Would be a good idea to get outdoor cameras pointed at your car
Jan 18, 2019 3:27 PM - p1ngpong: https://imgur.com/gallery/bGiRH
Jan 18, 2019 3:28 PM - p1ngpong: that tickled me too much
Jan 18, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 18, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When they ban knives only criminals will have sliced food!
Jan 18, 2019 4:57 PM - T-hug: Bumblebee 2018 1080p HC HDRip X264 AC3-EVO
Jan 18, 2019 4:57 PM - T-hug: weeeeee
Jan 18, 2019 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Post .torrent be a man
Jan 18, 2019 8:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/szmG0Sc.jpg
Jan 18, 2019 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: I heard that movie is actually decent
Jan 19, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Jan 19, 2019 12:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/dsBWBG-KAco?t=74 
Jan 19, 2019 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i saw that yesterday
Jan 19, 2019 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: youtube sure likes to mass recommend videos
Jan 19, 2019 1:46 AM - Depravo: Well yes.
Jan 19, 2019 1:48 AM - Depravo: Every video you click on is a penny in the pocket of Lord Google.
Jan 19, 2019 2:09 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfdrVIXpgBc
Jan 19, 2019 2:09 AM - Coto: littlevmills deserves more recognition
Jan 19, 2019 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Make google richer for more pocket porn
Jan 19, 2019 2:19 AM - Depravo: In other news: I just added my Instagram account to my GBAtemp profile because I'm an ABSOLUTE PROSTITUTE!
Jan 19, 2019 2:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 19, 2019 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo your depraved! lol
Jan 19, 2019 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I may be even more so... maybe lol
Jan 19, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/19/01/18/2333237/firmware-vulnerability-in-popular-wi-fi-chipset-affects-laptops-smartphones-routers-gaming-devices
Jan 19, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox One and PS4 are vulnerable, I wonder if that could be an exploit for home brew or what ever?
Jan 19, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAGKg6O9eUM
Jan 19, 2019 2:58 AM - Depravo: My instgram account is like my poo chart from a couple of years ago except this time it's counting alcoholic drinks instead of poo.
Jan 19, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you drink more than you poo?
Jan 19, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there a correlation? lol
Jan 19, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyjqCRJmCPE Holy crap....
Jan 19, 2019 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They doing Ghost Busters 3... so much hype/hope
Jan 19, 2019 3:24 AM - Depravo: Actually, yes I think.
Jan 19, 2019 3:26 AM - Depravo: I drink more than I poo.
Jan 19, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard whiskey gives the shits...
Jan 19, 2019 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I have no personal experience with that one lol
Jan 19, 2019 3:29 AM - Depravo: Me neither. i don't like whiskey.
Jan 19, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHUV8QLpEAc
Jan 19, 2019 3:38 AM - Depravo: Have still to watch the movie but I reckon it's better than the average incel claims.
Jan 19, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to watch it
Jan 19, 2019 3:43 AM - Depravo: Contained a woman making an autonomous decision -73/10
Jan 19, 2019 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned it off about 20 minutes in  just couldn't take it
Jan 19, 2019 3:46 AM - Depravo: Were you viewing it as a new thing or just comparing it to the original?
Jan 19, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As a new thing on it's own merit terrible
Jan 19, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RoboCop remake was meh but GB was horrible
Jan 19, 2019 3:47 AM - Depravo: Because no one can replace Bill Murray, Dan Ackroyd and that black guy.
Jan 19, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Total Recall was ok
Jan 19, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The women have the personality of a wet mop
Jan 19, 2019 3:50 AM - Depravo: You were supposed to say "You mean Ernie Hudson?" You failed the test.
Jan 19, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I liked the guy with the glasses better 
Jan 19, 2019 3:51 AM - Depravo: Rick Moronic?
Jan 19, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am the key master are you the gate.keeper?
Jan 19, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yea
Jan 19, 2019 3:57 AM - Depravo: I'm going to watch the movie this weekend to settle once and for all.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 20, 2019)

Jan 19, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Fucking car decided to slide down the road when I needed to turn
Jan 19, 2019 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: time to put on the winter tires
Jan 19, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi does the remake of total recall still have the chick with 3 boobs?
Jan 19, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's all I care about
Jan 19, 2019 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ghostbusters honestly wasn't the worst thing ever, I enjoyed it for what it was, I still don't like what they did to the franchise, but I knew what I was getting myself into which made it easier to overlook the issues
Jan 19, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is no way they could have lived up to people's expectations and nostalgia, so just as well that they didn't try at all and instead make something new loosely based on the original
Jan 19, 2019 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: They could have picked a better team though
Jan 19, 2019 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: And more suitable actors
Jan 19, 2019 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: That was my main gripe
Jan 19, 2019 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: That seems to be the main problem people have with it too
Jan 19, 2019 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm not extremely picky with movies, as long as I'm not bored ill usually watch it through
Jan 19, 2019 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: if a movie starts boring and 20 mins later it's still boring it's a skip. if it starts out good but then gets boring at the 1 hr mark i'm gonna watch it through anyway in hopes it will improve
Jan 19, 2019 1:32 PM - Veho: Most movies based on short works suffer from this problem.
Jan 19, 2019 1:33 PM - Veho: Every movie based on an SNL sketch.
Jan 19, 2019 1:34 PM - Veho: Every movie based on a cartoon with 10 minute episodes.
Jan 19, 2019 1:34 PM - Veho: Based on a creepy pasta, short film, etc etc.
Jan 19, 2019 1:34 PM - Veho: They all start well, the first hour is fun but then they plunge.
Jan 19, 2019 1:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2Tws80D.jpg
Jan 19, 2019 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Still dont know what I did wrong maybe didnt break soon enough
Jan 19, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/362/418/73f.png
Jan 19, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: you’re having sex with your german girlfriend and she won’t stop telling you here age
Jan 19, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol her
Jan 19, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What happens when a frog parks illegally. It gets toad
Jan 19, 2019 4:51 PM - T-hug: terrible
Jan 19, 2019 4:51 PM - T-hug: xmas cracker tier joke
Jan 19, 2019 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 19, 2019 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tcrc4VdoueE
Jan 19, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8n3MFse 
Jan 19, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the comments
Jan 19, 2019 7:31 PM - Veho: Aww skeet skeet god damn.
Jan 19, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol till the sweat drips off my balls
Jan 19, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I've now successfully setup a janky security camera while I wait for my actual cameras to arrive lol. Got my old Surface Book up against the window in my living room that looks out at the driveway, it streams the video over LAN using it's webcam, which is currently being recorded on one of my old Surface Pro's that'll be available for playback for...the most part lol
Jan 19, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I chose my Surface Book cuz it has the best quality camera, and I'm using my Surface Pro to record it because it's the only device I have in the house that has more than 100GB of free space on it currently lol
Jan 19, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vice.com/amp/en_ca/article/7bdeyz/what-exactly-happens-when-you-pop-a-testicle-and-how-to-fix-it-173
Jan 19, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you gonna love your new system make lots of monetized YouTube videos
Jan 19, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 19, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "The boring security videos of a mostly boring neighbor hood! Part 2103"
Jan 19, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Some dude walked his dog past my camera, 10/10 dog"
Jan 19, 2019 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was testing the recording last night, I learned many interesting things about my street
Jan 19, 2019 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently there are like 2 street lights that pulse on and off every 10 seconds
Jan 19, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Approximately 8 hours of video, give or take, took about 30GB of space
Jan 19, 2019 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was testing an app on my HP Touchpad last night, apparently what the app did was take screenshots every half a second, stored those screenshots in separate folders for each minute, and then when you want to play them back it just basically combined the images into basically a gif 
Jan 19, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had fucking thousands of images from that, so I swapped to some shitty PC app instead lol
Jan 19, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 19, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Security system should be motion based so only movement will record
Jan 19, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saves a shit ton of space
Jan 19, 2019 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's what the shitty PC app is supposed to do, hopefully. Seems to be working so far, I have 3 videos of cars going past, but that's it lol
Jan 19, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect!
Jan 19, 2019 9:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qc2gDG8.jpg
Jan 20, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 20, 2019 2:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't get it
Jan 20, 2019 3:56 AM - VinsCool: "look mom, no hands!"


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 21, 2019)

Jan 20, 2019 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they have furry fox tails
Jan 20, 2019 7:34 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/UYmzDyzduaM
Jan 20, 2019 7:58 AM - VinsCool: Fortnite was a mistake
Jan 20, 2019 8:32 AM - T-hug: I agree
Jan 20, 2019 8:32 AM - T-hug: makes a great babysitter though
Jan 20, 2019 10:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 20, 2019 10:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1rDGmWX.mp4
Jan 20, 2019 12:09 PM - T-hug: https://twitter.com/clur_wut/status/1086716317078642690?s=12
Jan 20, 2019 2:25 PM - Veho: I have doubts.
Jan 20, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5UhDsSP.jpg
Jan 20, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ujIeShG.jpg
Jan 20, 2019 2:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey psi?
Jan 20, 2019 2:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you get wii games on your shield tv yet? 
Jan 20, 2019 3:32 PM - Flame: i did
Jan 20, 2019 3:33 PM - Flame: im playing super mario galaxy right now 
Jan 20, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think anyone's figured out a way to pirate those AFAIK
Jan 20, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, I haven't seen any dumps or apks or anything at all from major sources
Jan 20, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a shame really, would love to see how they work in person
Jan 20, 2019 4:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just wanna try super mario galaxy with standard controller, not motion controls 
Jan 20, 2019 4:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hear it's a fun game but I never gave it a chance knowing how it's played on wii 
Jan 20, 2019 4:16 PM - Flame: so which games did you play on the wii then SAK?
Jan 20, 2019 4:18 PM - Flame: Psionic Roshambo plays Super pablo galaxy on his Vii
Jan 20, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 20, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played both of the games on the Wii when they where new
Jan 20, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fun but I liked other Mario games better
Jan 20, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still think my #1 is Super Mario World on the SNES
Jan 20, 2019 4:34 PM - Flame: Super Mario World is crème de la crème
Jan 20, 2019 4:46 PM - Veho: Crème de la menthe.
Jan 20, 2019 4:48 PM - Depravo: Creme de la egg.
Jan 20, 2019 4:49 PM - SG854: So many movies to watch on Netflix yet I can’t find anything good to watch
Jan 20, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IO looks good to me
Jan 20, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I haven't seen it so just going by the trailer lol
Jan 20, 2019 5:17 PM - SG854: New Avengers can’t wait to see
Jan 20, 2019 6:33 PM - Veho: I heard IO was shit, don't expect much.
Jan 20, 2019 6:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYLGhVPp8lw
Jan 20, 2019 8:00 PM - migles: sup
Jan 20, 2019 8:00 PM - migles: what happened since i was away
Jan 20, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles hey 
Jan 20, 2019 8:05 PM - migles: psio!!!!
Jan 20, 2019 8:05 PM - migles: how i missed you!!
Jan 20, 2019 8:05 PM - migles: are you cluttered with china crap yet?
Jan 20, 2019 8:06 PM - migles: what you got for christmass
Jan 20, 2019 8:12 PM - migles: wow, windows doesn't let me shutdown without update
Jan 20, 2019 8:12 PM - migles: its safe to update or windows is still deleting user files?
Jan 20, 2019 8:13 PM - Veho: Hey migles! Where were you?
Jan 20, 2019 8:14 PM - migles: back to my country now veho
Jan 20, 2019 8:14 PM - migles: i will need to go back to germany in a few months, probably 2
Jan 20, 2019 8:15 PM - Veho: Don't they have internet in Germany?
Jan 20, 2019 8:15 PM - Veho: 
Jan 20, 2019 8:15 PM - migles: yes, i just get busy you know
Jan 20, 2019 8:15 PM - migles: the only thing i do online is pornhub before sleeping
Jan 20, 2019 8:16 PM - migles: but why? you needed me? am i important enough for you to get annoyed about my absence
Jan 20, 2019 8:17 PM - migles: damn, i tried kleenex for the first time, they are awfull for normal sneezing, but really really great for "down sneezing"
Jan 20, 2019 8:19 PM - migles: ok, to tell you the truth veho, i forgot my gbatemp password, and i was too lazy to go into my email and ask for a new one
Jan 20, 2019 8:19 PM - migles: and i just hate to use a phone for internet browsing :C
Jan 20, 2019 8:21 PM - migles: dude, my aunt throwed the ps4 of the kids out of the window
Jan 20, 2019 8:21 PM - migles: i got scared lol
Jan 20, 2019 8:21 PM - migles: the kid was too addicted to fortnite and acting really autistic, he was always screaming with his mates in the mic
Jan 20, 2019 8:21 PM - migles: she warned him the entire weak to stop acting like that and behave
Jan 20, 2019 8:22 PM - migles: *week
Jan 20, 2019 8:23 PM - migles: the kid annoyed me, and was being a shit to me, so as a "prank" i spent his V BUCKS
Jan 20, 2019 8:23 PM - migles: when the kid logged in the game, he screamed really really mad i was fucking laughing
Jan 20, 2019 8:24 PM - migles: and started to punch the table and the door
Jan 20, 2019 8:24 PM - migles: his mother stormed in the room, grabbed the ps4 and out of the window it went XD
Jan 20, 2019 8:24 PM - migles: i stopped laughing and got really scared lol
Jan 20, 2019 8:25 PM - migles: the kid then made a huge scene, the mother went after him, he ran away and sleepeed in a neighboor house XD
Jan 20, 2019 8:26 PM - Veho: Sounds like a functional family.
Jan 20, 2019 8:26 PM - migles: the kid has that disease, diagnosed, hyperactivity or something
Jan 20, 2019 8:27 PM - migles: and he has been really batshit crazy with fortine
Jan 20, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: Don't blame that shit on hyperactivity.
Jan 20, 2019 8:27 PM - migles: mother tried to ban fortnite because he gets really hysterical
Jan 20, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: Being hyperactive doesn't make you a hysterical monkey.
Jan 20, 2019 8:29 PM - migles: well, what would you reccomend?
Jan 20, 2019 8:29 PM - migles: spank him?
Jan 20, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: YES
Jan 20, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: I would sedate the kid.
Jan 20, 2019 8:32 PM - migles: the kid is already being medicated lol
Jan 20, 2019 8:33 PM - migles: because he is diagnosed and the doctors told her that spanking wouldn't do a thing, she only does it in really extreme cases
Jan 20, 2019 8:33 PM - migles: and well, the little brother was starting to act like shit with fortnite as well
Jan 20, 2019 8:33 PM - migles: so no more fortnite lol
Jan 20, 2019 8:34 PM - Veho: He is obviously not on the right medication.
Jan 20, 2019 8:35 PM - migles: more like, not taking it
Jan 20, 2019 8:35 PM - migles: the times i seen taking it, he gets really friendly lol
Jan 20, 2019 8:35 PM - migles: so friendly it cringes me
Jan 20, 2019 8:37 PM - migles: btw
Jan 20, 2019 8:37 PM - migles: where is dinoh!
Jan 20, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XSwI4yu.jpg
Jan 20, 2019 8:42 PM - migles: i bone my dog ;O;
Jan 20, 2019 8:49 PM - Veho: Slang aside, isn't it weird that in English, to "bone" and to "debone" mean the same thing?
Jan 20, 2019 8:51 PM - Ericthegreat: Weird
Jan 20, 2019 8:53 PM - Ericthegreat: Is that technically correct though
Jan 20, 2019 8:53 PM - Ericthegreat: Would one mean removeing the bone, and one mean retrieving the bone?
Jan 20, 2019 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: yes
Jan 20, 2019 8:55 PM - migles: but do you say "i bone your wife" or "i debone your wife" ?
Jan 20, 2019 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also migles that's just wrong
Jan 20, 2019 8:55 PM - migles: the first one seems giving ya wife the bone, while the second one seems removing her bones
Jan 20, 2019 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well, that depends
Jan 20, 2019 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Are you a pervert or a murderer?
Jan 20, 2019 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psychopath even
Jan 20, 2019 8:59 PM - Veho: That's why I said "slang aside".
Jan 20, 2019 9:01 PM - migles: what can i do with a ps4 HDD? can i retrieve stuff from it? like save games?
Jan 20, 2019 9:01 PM - migles: ps4 is dead
Jan 20, 2019 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can also debone her before you bone her
Jan 20, 2019 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: if that's your thing
Jan 20, 2019 9:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/htywitY.jpg
Jan 20, 2019 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's such a commonly used term for sex that it's become more than just slang
Jan 20, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: like, to most people that is the only meaning of "to bone"
Jan 20, 2019 9:07 PM - Veho: Except to people involved in food preparation.
Jan 20, 2019 9:41 PM - migles: cheese
Jan 20, 2019 9:41 PM - migles: ps4 hdd has 15 partitions
Jan 20, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mm8R5pH
Jan 20, 2019 9:46 PM - migles: hey psio
Jan 20, 2019 9:46 PM - migles: hows life, tell me news about ya
Jan 20, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still doing armed security promoted medals all kinds of fun stuff lol
Jan 20, 2019 9:47 PM - migles: how about china stuff
Jan 20, 2019 9:47 PM - migles: anything cool ya bought?
Jan 20, 2019 9:48 PM - migles: hows ya doge phone
Jan 20, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah my new phone
Jan 20, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doogee S60 it's awesome lol
Jan 20, 2019 9:48 PM - migles: it has that huge antena?
Jan 20, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nahh thats the S70
Jan 20, 2019 9:55 PM - migles: hey psio
Jan 20, 2019 9:55 PM - migles: the link you sent me, i already knew about that years ago
Jan 20, 2019 9:55 PM - migles: i can't visit that
Jan 20, 2019 9:55 PM - migles: because i get addicted
Jan 20, 2019 9:55 PM - migles: also, i met plenty of asians in germany, they annoyed the hell out of me
Jan 20, 2019 9:56 PM - migles: they don't appreciate jokes :c
Jan 20, 2019 9:57 PM - migles: but mostly because i get addicted and then dont wanna browse another website
Jan 20, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 20, 2019 10:00 PM - migles: i went to burger king, and the girl was asian, i think korean, i was with my little cousing and as a joke i handed her the kids piggy bank to pay
Jan 20, 2019 10:00 PM - migles: it was full of coins
Jan 20, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: she got mad and told me if i would make that jokes i wouldn't had to go there anymore
Jan 20, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: the little kid wanted to pay lol
Jan 20, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 20, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe things will change.... bad pun intended lol
Jan 20, 2019 10:05 PM - migles: hey psio, your marriage still strong?
Jan 20, 2019 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: if south park is to be trusted then german jokes aren't funny


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 22, 2019)

Jan 21, 2019 5:30 AM - Ericthegreat: "told me if i would make that jokes i wouldn't had to go there anymore"
Jan 21, 2019 5:30 AM - Ericthegreat: racist!
Jan 21, 2019 11:54 AM - migles: sup
Jan 21, 2019 12:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: IT'S COLD! 
Jan 21, 2019 12:17 PM - migles: your heart sonic=
Jan 21, 2019 12:17 PM - migles: ?
Jan 21, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/whats-your-i-q.529398
Jan 21, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I posted lol
Jan 21, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me the IQ test was a fun experience, I really enjoyed some of the tests and wish they where a game....
Jan 21, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one that showed geometric shapes and you had to say what they would look like flat... I blew through that test so fast the Dr said he had never seen anyone actually finish it and get 100% lol
Jan 21, 2019 2:14 PM - Veho: Why did you have to undergo a week-long IQ testing, Psi?
Jan 21, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wrote some papers that the government where extremely interested in,
Jan 21, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After that test, I was offered my own lab and my own supercomputer... lol but I would have to vanish and never speak to my family again... had I known how life was going to turn out I would have jumped at the offer lol
Jan 21, 2019 2:25 PM - Veho: Psi is actually Bruce Banner.
Jan 21, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I do have some concepts for a workable FTL drive I have been working on for like 20 years...
Jan 21, 2019 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tOkAoBIJp0 LOL
Jan 21, 2019 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I watched that last Ghost Busters movie and it was pure trash.
Jan 21, 2019 2:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bc62mqf.jpg
Jan 21, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/CHUWI-Hi9-Plus-Helio-X27-Deca-Core-Android-8-0-Tablet-PC-10-8-2560x1600-Display/2179113_32922787186.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.2.4343252bdkoFO2
Jan 21, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want that... lol
Jan 21, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho
Jan 21, 2019 2:54 PM - migles: psio faster than light drive?
Jan 21, 2019 2:59 PM - migles: lol my router is sweating
Jan 21, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes
Jan 21, 2019 3:00 PM - migles: all lan ports occupied being used full speed
Jan 21, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweating?
Jan 21, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zlaopAP lol
Jan 21, 2019 3:00 PM - migles: its a way of saying, its working really hard psio
Jan 21, 2019 3:01 PM - migles: woa
Jan 21, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SY1zJM7
Jan 21, 2019 4:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VwWEabz
Jan 21, 2019 4:58 PM - Flame: migles is alive!
Jan 21, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately ;O;
Jan 21, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: oh i mean.
Jan 21, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: migles is alive?
Jan 21, 2019 5:16 PM - Flame: DAMN IT!
Jan 21, 2019 6:03 PM - migles: ew
Jan 21, 2019 6:04 PM - migles: hey flame
Jan 21, 2019 6:04 PM - migles: tom screw you
Jan 21, 2019 6:07 PM - Flame: what did you buy from germany for me?
Jan 21, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 21, 2019 7:11 PM - Veho: Germs.
Jan 21, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nein pounds of them!
Jan 21, 2019 7:44 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jan 21, 2019 8:07 PM - migles: i got you a german pokemon red
Jan 21, 2019 8:07 PM - migles: want it?
Jan 21, 2019 8:08 PM - migles: ho i got wind waker for the gamecube
Jan 21, 2019 8:08 PM - migles: limited edition
Jan 21, 2019 8:08 PM - migles: 20 bucks
Jan 21, 2019 8:08 PM - migles: some free stuff
Jan 21, 2019 8:08 PM - migles: free 1TB hdd, resqued from a broken ps4 my aunt throwed from the window ;O;
Jan 21, 2019 8:09 PM - migles: a free wlan stick, i will use to make a repeater or something else with a raspberry pi
Jan 21, 2019 8:09 PM - migles: hmm what else...
Jan 21, 2019 8:10 PM - migles: less money than i used to have :c
Jan 21, 2019 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: surprised the hdd survived
Jan 21, 2019 8:11 PM - migles: she throwed the ps4 three times to make sure it wouldnt work lol
Jan 21, 2019 8:12 PM - migles: i opened it up, the console survived lol, the only thing damaged was the outside shell and the corner of the wlan chip
Jan 21, 2019 8:12 PM - migles: but that was enough apparently to stop displaying video..
Jan 21, 2019 8:13 PM - migles: the console didn't beeped abnormaly or showed anything weird.. it would turn on, beeping once, even answering to the DS4 but no video...
Jan 21, 2019 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VwWEabz
Jan 21, 2019 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: the twist is, he's actually fishing for crocodile
Jan 21, 2019 8:13 PM - migles: tried another hdmi cable and tv
Jan 21, 2019 8:13 PM - migles: no use
Jan 21, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2.5" HDDs are usually pretty good with surviving bumps and jolts and such when they're off, since they're generally used in more mobile hardware anyways
Jan 21, 2019 8:14 PM - migles: yeah, the hdd doesn't even have a dent, the hdd cage is bented in the corners
Jan 21, 2019 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dropped one gently onto my bed from like half a meter and it was never the same after. 6 months later it died
Jan 21, 2019 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i disagree Tom
Jan 21, 2019 8:15 PM - migles: of course it depents on the brand and model
Jan 21, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most drives are rated to like 350g of force
Jan 21, 2019 8:16 PM - migles: but this one seems working fine, i will use it on the ps3, if it dies well nothing lost, i will keep backuping my saves
Jan 21, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just because your drive had an issue 6 months afterwards doesn't mean all drives will be worse off if dropped
Jan 21, 2019 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i don't think they have any measures to prevent damage that 3.5" drives don't have, they're just a lot lighter because they don't have all that extra weight in them to prevent vibration and because the spindles are a lot smaller obviously
Jan 21, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides, his would've been in a PS4, so all that precious plastic and metal would cushion some of the fall kinda lol
Jan 21, 2019 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't have an issue 6 months later, it died completely 6 months latr
Jan 21, 2019 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it immediately started acting up and when i used it with my wode it would randomly get unmounted
Jan 21, 2019 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: all drives will be worse off if dropped, it's just a matter of how much abuse they can take before they develop issues or die completely
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, not counting flash memory obviously
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - migles: tom explain to me, how a crack in the pcb next to the wifi chip, bluetoot still working since the console answers to the DS4
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - migles: but no video out?
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - migles: i suppose hdmi traces go trough that corner or something?
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: my brother punched his laptop a bit too hard and it was bye bye hdd
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's probably damage elsewhere causing no video
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: he got a macbook to replace it
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: with a tiny 120GB SSD
Jan 21, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: he wants windows but there isn't enough room on it to dual boot
Jan 21, 2019 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah maybe that or it could have hdmi traces there if it's near either the gpu or the port
Jan 21, 2019 8:20 PM - migles: heh the ps4 went to the trash anyway, i was just curious if someone would have a clue why the damage happened in the radios area, radios working but no video out
Jan 21, 2019 8:20 PM - migles: i inspected the whole thing..
Jan 21, 2019 8:21 PM - migles: sadly didnt had a multimeter to test continuity and stuff
Jan 21, 2019 8:21 PM - migles: not like i had visible stuff to measure anyway
Jan 21, 2019 8:22 PM - migles: btw in the ps4 slim is the GPU built in the cpu?
Jan 21, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, all PS4's use APUs
Jan 21, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's on the same die
Jan 21, 2019 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: the visible damage happened in the radio area
Jan 21, 2019 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there would be stress to other parts of the board as well, which could crack solder balls on the HDMI chip for example
Jan 21, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: or the APU
Jan 21, 2019 8:33 PM - Flame: so you got a broken ps4 migles
Jan 21, 2019 8:33 PM - Flame: now you are playing with power ;O;
Jan 21, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If remote play was setup beforehand, it might have even been somewhat useful lol
Jan 21, 2019 8:34 PM - Flame: whats wrong with it migles?
Jan 21, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He doesn't actually have one, it was his relatives who's aunt or whatever crazily decided to smash it
Jan 21, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess
Jan 21, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He just pulled the HDD from it, doesn't have the whole thing
Jan 21, 2019 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: btw migles its probably fixable
Jan 21, 2019 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially if you are actually in china, there are tons of shops doing component level repair
Jan 21, 2019 8:37 PM - Flame: on the bright side migles has a harddrive now he needs a PS4 with no harddrive ;O;
Jan 21, 2019 8:38 PM - Flame: migles lives in poor spain
Jan 21, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: Close.
Jan 21, 2019 8:40 PM - Flame: poor spain aka portgual
Jan 21, 2019 8:44 PM - migles: lel
Jan 21, 2019 8:45 PM - migles: yeah as tom said, it was my aunt who got enough with the middle kid screaming with fortnite
Jan 21, 2019 8:45 PM - migles: little brother was starting to copy him and she wanted to end that crap lol
Jan 21, 2019 8:45 PM - Flame: Good
Jan 21, 2019 8:46 PM - migles: so, she throwed the ps4 out of the window in the first floor
Jan 21, 2019 8:46 PM - migles: did go outside, and smashed the console 2 more times xD
Jan 21, 2019 8:46 PM - migles: kid got so scared he ran away to a neighboor and sleeped there
Jan 21, 2019 8:47 PM - Flame: did you record it?
Jan 21, 2019 8:47 PM - migles: nah, the thing happened so fast, i didn't really think she would do it
Jan 21, 2019 8:48 PM - migles: kid went really crazy when i spent his v bucks xD
Jan 21, 2019 8:48 PM - Flame: you bastard why did you spend the kids V fucks
Jan 21, 2019 8:49 PM - migles: little brother which is 5 years old was starting to get crazy with fortine as well, waking up at 7 am and watching youtube about fortnite and nothing else
Jan 21, 2019 8:49 PM - migles: the kid stole my caprisones :c
Jan 21, 2019 8:51 PM - Flame: how did you recover the hard drive?
Jan 21, 2019 8:51 PM - Flame: how long did you wait?
Jan 21, 2019 8:52 PM - Flame: you must of been like gollum
Jan 21, 2019 8:52 PM - migles: well the kid in the morning get the ps4 from the trashcan lol, i asked the mother if i could check it if it was really damaged or still working, she even told me "if its broken and you can fix it, you can have it"!
Jan 21, 2019 8:53 PM - migles: i tried it, no video out, the pcb was damaged in the corner of the wifi chip, but the thing was still answering to the controller wirelessly, i opened the console up
Jan 21, 2019 8:53 PM - migles: checked the pcb for more damage
Jan 21, 2019 8:53 PM - migles: i mounted it again, no effect
Jan 21, 2019 8:54 PM - migles: told the mother i couldn't do a thing, and if i could have the hdd for my pc
Jan 21, 2019 8:54 PM - migles: and to be sure, i asked the dad as well if i could have the hdd, cuz ya know.. he told me the same thing
Jan 21, 2019 8:55 PM - migles: they both told me if i wanted i could have the entire thing, but heh..
Jan 21, 2019 8:56 PM - Flame: what kind of crazy fun mad world do you live in.
Jan 21, 2019 8:56 PM - migles: heh, they basically can affoard to do it
Jan 21, 2019 8:57 PM - migles: mother also trying to teach the kid a lesson, now if he wants a ps4, he will have to work and pay out of his own money
Jan 21, 2019 8:58 PM - migles: you know, the kid was acting really shitty, punching stuff in the room, mimmicking youtubers etc
Jan 21, 2019 8:58 PM - migles: only talked about fortnite and nothing else
Jan 21, 2019 9:00 PM - migles: they have a very confortable life, can affoard to get 10 ps4 if they wanted lol
Jan 21, 2019 9:00 PM - Flame: define me confortable?
Jan 21, 2019 9:01 PM - migles: medium high money range
Jan 21, 2019 9:01 PM - migles: they are not filthy rich, but they are rich
Jan 21, 2019 9:02 PM - migles: the place they live in remembers me on thoose movies that talk about "the american dream"
Jan 21, 2019 9:03 PM - migles: except the houses are made of thick bricks and not carboard
Jan 21, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: heh, they basically can affoard to do it
Jan 21, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is no reason to go crazy
Jan 21, 2019 9:04 PM - migles: btw that kid is really weird, he needs fucking 8 alarm clocks to wake up lol
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do too
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - Flame: me 2
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're all my phone
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i have to set up multiple alarms
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - migles: who needs 8 alarm clocks every 5 minutes xD
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes even that isn't enough
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh i have one every 15 min
Jan 21, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: or every 5 min or whatever
Jan 21, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: usually 15 min
Jan 21, 2019 9:06 PM - Flame: damn right jdbye
Jan 21, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: my dad could legit need 8 alarm clocks every 15 min
Jan 21, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: if he doesn't want to get up, nothing gets him up
Jan 21, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's stubborn enough that the harder you try to get him to wake up the more determined he is to keep sleeping
Jan 21, 2019 9:06 PM - migles: you guys are weird, i only need 1 second of 1 alarm clock to instantly wake up scared lol
Jan 21, 2019 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're the weird one
Jan 21, 2019 9:08 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5t-UNIkv28
Jan 21, 2019 9:08 PM - migles: this thing is neat
Jan 21, 2019 9:16 PM - migles: so
Jan 21, 2019 9:16 PM - migles: any news for a n64 mini or gameboy mini?
Jan 21, 2019 9:18 PM - Flame: no but playstation classic sucks
Jan 21, 2019 9:19 PM - migles: yeah that thing got out before i went in "vacation"
Jan 21, 2019 9:20 PM - migles: i will need to go back to germany soon flame
Jan 21, 2019 9:30 PM - Flame: are you moving to germany permanently soon migles?
Jan 21, 2019 10:26 PM - migles: nope
Jan 21, 2019 10:26 PM - migles: but family there can use my help
Jan 21, 2019 10:27 PM - migles: if i could learn german i probably would try to move to germany..
Jan 21, 2019 10:27 PM - migles: but its really hard
Jan 21, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nein
Jan 22, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/ojh1nslrzjb21.jpg
Jan 22, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/01/21/galaxy-s10-plus-price-vs-galaxy-s10-lite-12gb-of-ram-will-be-costly/amp/
Jan 22, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 12GBs of RAM and 1TB of storage..
Jan 22, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Many poeples PCs are not that good lol
Jan 22, 2019 3:08 AM - Coto: Bier ist für uns
Jan 22, 2019 3:09 AM - Coto: Vergiss nicht zu studieren


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 23, 2019)

Jan 22, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBEPqiQNh5E
Jan 22, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_vJD5-lPU8
Jan 22, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvsQsao1F88
Jan 22, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/vFwYJYl5GUQ?list=RDm0hHqcPZhyI
Jan 22, 2019 10:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: they should just ditch the 128gb on the high end phones in favor of 256gb
Jan 22, 2019 11:24 AM - Veho: They should ditch the SSD and add more card slots in a RAID configuration  ;O;
Jan 22, 2019 12:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a SSD
Jan 22, 2019 12:12 PM - Veho: What is it then?
Jan 22, 2019 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: flash memory
Jan 22, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: And what's an SSD?
Jan 22, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: Solid State Drive, i.e. flash-based memory.
Jan 22, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xl5bXa1.jpg
Jan 22, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: Egg.
Jan 22, 2019 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: SSDs are more than just bare flash chips, they have extra hardware on board that help improve performance
Jan 22, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: SSD is the complete package with multiple flash chips, a controller, possible DRAM cache and such
Jan 22, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: flash memory is normally just one chip
Jan 22, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: like an eMMC
Jan 22, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the newer thing they're using now that i forget the name of
Jan 22, 2019 1:21 PM - Veho: So the difference is that on an SSD the controller and other hardware are part of the disk, while on an SOC they're part of the board.
Jan 22, 2019 2:21 PM - SG854: My SSD stoped working. Didn’t even last a year.  So I’m back to HDD.
Jan 22, 2019 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty cheapo Sandisk I've had for 4-5 years is still miraculously alive, even after 20TB worth of writes
Jan 22, 2019 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is quite surprising TBH lol
Jan 22, 2019 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For something so cheap, that is
Jan 22, 2019 2:58 PM - SG854: My SSD is a PNY
Jan 22, 2019 3:09 PM - SG854: And bought brand new.
Jan 22, 2019 3:14 PM - Veho: More PuNY amirite  ;O;
Jan 22, 2019 3:24 PM - SG854: (-_-)zzz
Jan 22, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hIhiENF
Jan 22, 2019 4:16 PM - Veho: https://i.chzbgr.com/full/4777806080/hB529CBE0/
Jan 22, 2019 4:36 PM - Coolsonickirby: o_o what's this?
Jan 22, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 22, 2019 4:39 PM - T-hug: lol
Jan 22, 2019 4:39 PM - T-hug: bruce lee quote is how I roll
Jan 22, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: on a SoC i think the SoC itself has support for it so a separate controller isn't needed
Jan 22, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's also way slower, that's the main difference
Jan 22, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: 20TB of writes is barely anything
Jan 22, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: NAND flash memory is supposed to be good for like 10000 write cycles.. that's 1.2PB on a 120GB SSD
Jan 22, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: in reality you start running into issues long before that with most SSDs
Jan 22, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: 850 evo i think was the one they tested that could actually exceed that, but it was a larger capacity
Jan 22, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but at a few hundred TBW is when you should start expecting issues
Jan 22, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: so your SSD has only used like 10% of its life span
Jan 22, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh...no, it depends entirely on the type of NAND flash
Jan 22, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TLC has shit endurance, whereas SLC has decent endurance
Jan 22, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SLC and TLC also I think MLC too
Jan 22, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but don't ask me what the difference is lol Single Level Cell Tri level cell and Mullti level cell
Jan 22, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MLC is decent, SLC is best, and TLC is like "meh"
Jan 22, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I recall, it's basically just how many bits per cell is available to be written
Jan 22, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A single bit per cell is much more reliable, since only one bit is being written/rewritten
Jan 22, 2019 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what Intel Optain stuff is?
Jan 22, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas triple is a bit less, since it has 3 bits that can be rewritten per cell
Jan 22, 2019 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Optane is some fancy pants shit I can be bothered to learn about lol
Jan 22, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When are we going to get 3D optical crystal storage cubes 
Jan 22, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also how will that transition to phones... lower power or more?
Jan 22, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm maybe some temporary storage "Only write to optical when plugged in"
Jan 22, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: optical media is dying so that wouldn't be practical
Jan 22, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are just too many issues with optical media
Jan 22, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: durability of both the media and the drives
Jan 22, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: rewritability
Jan 22, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: speed
Jan 22, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: data density
Jan 22, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and cost
Jan 22, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it also creates a lot of extra waste
Jan 22, 2019 6:02 PM - SG854: PNY Sucks
Jan 22, 2019 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: they might be able to solve data density, and partially solve the speed issue
Jan 22, 2019 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: but seek times are always going to be bad
Jan 22, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D optical data would have no seek times well very tiny
Jan 22, 2019 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: technically we have had 3D optical media in the form of dual layer dvds and dual-quad layer BDs
Jan 22, 2019 6:05 PM - SG854: Quadnary computers are the way of the future
Jan 22, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think you can feasibly sandwich like 100 or 1000 layers and still be able to read them reiabl
Jan 22, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: reliably
Jan 22, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: the quad layer BDs were not easy to make
Jan 22, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: which also means the price skyrockets
Jan 22, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: compared to the normal single layers or even dual layers
Jan 22, 2019 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: just let optical media die in peace, it's better that way
Jan 22, 2019 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only holding us back
Jan 22, 2019 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spinning media yes, cubes no  lol
Jan 22, 2019 6:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/v0bDhns
Jan 22, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Both have the same limitations
Jan 22, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cubes might be even worse because you'd need the laser diode assembly on an X/Y scanner which would be more costly and much slower moving compared to a spinning disc. And the data density is nowhere near good enough for optical media that small to have much space
Jan 22, 2019 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: not without like 20 layers and that would be just to get an equivalent to current optical media but far more complex to make and more costly for no gains other than size
Jan 22, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: and just wouldn't make sense when it would still be worse than flash memory
Jan 22, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: in every way
Jan 22, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8yhdePFEvY
Jan 22, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: Depredator.
Jan 22, 2019 8:05 PM - Veho: A predator is a person who depredates. A predater is a person who predates.
Jan 22, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol pre dates hmmm sounds like something a person does alone lol
Jan 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: No, that's "insteadofdate"  
Jan 22, 2019 9:08 PM - migles: sup
Jan 22, 2019 9:11 PM - Veho: Sup.
Jan 22, 2019 9:12 PM - migles: ok you are more fancy with your correct pontuation and caps
Jan 22, 2019 9:12 PM - migles: Hey, what's up?
Jan 22, 2019 9:31 PM - Veho: Nuttin'.
Jan 22, 2019 10:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/x2A2Lum
Jan 22, 2019 10:56 PM - migles: aww
Jan 22, 2019 10:56 PM - migles: my good earphones
Jan 22, 2019 10:56 PM - migles: right one is dead
Jan 22, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h7amSrgtINI
Jan 22, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6dY7gUS
Jan 23, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch... just found out the budget for the new Spawn movie is 10 million.... The old one from the 90's had a budget of 40 million... lol
Jan 23, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I am expecting SciFy channel levels of cheese.
Jan 23, 2019 12:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can do more with a smaller budget now thanks to special effects being so much better and easier to make
Jan 23, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah a little less but not that much less ?
Jan 23, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They already said too they are not doing any digital effects... So it's all going to be rubber suits and fake blood squirting lol
Jan 23, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3Pvg5XI.jpg
Jan 23, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFSIu7CyawI
Jan 23, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80IdQQVnE0Q
Jan 23, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LkAetKgjn8


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 24, 2019)

Jan 23, 2019 5:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Machinima's youtube newtorks are all gone O_O
Jan 23, 2019 5:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: MODS 
Jan 23, 2019 5:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean news people here, breaking news! 
Jan 23, 2019 5:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh is 12 am, no one is here
Jan 23, 2019 6:06 AM - VinsCool: Quick, everyone post ponies
Jan 23, 2019 6:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 23, 2019 6:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why?
Jan 23, 2019 7:52 AM - Veho: Vins has a fetish.
Jan 23, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fL3VbC2izo
Jan 23, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just about to post that 
Jan 23, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Xbox emulation was way way better I would want to do something like that to my Xbox lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh man I'd totally do that lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Such a shame Xbox emulation is so far behind
Jan 23, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: Turns out Xbox has nogaems  ;O;
Jan 23, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:06 PM - Memoir: Oh noes
Jan 23, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It had muh haloz so therefore good ;O;
Jan 23, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: Is any Halo title an exclusive?
Jan 23, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: Or were they all ported to PC?
Jan 23, 2019 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3+ are not on PC
Jan 23, 2019 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 1 and 2 are 
Jan 23, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, besides those spinoffs like Halo Wars
Jan 23, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS just needs to get their head of out their ass and port the MCC to PC already 
Jan 23, 2019 3:13 PM - Memoir: That's too easy
Jan 23, 2019 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: its not made by MS lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could totally do some MCC
Jan 23, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would even actually buy it lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MCC was developed by 343...which is owned by Microsoft
Jan 23, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd also buy it Psi lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, I'd preorder it lol
Jan 23, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Halo 1 and 2 for the PC and with all the patches and stuff it looks nice but doesn't MCC make them look even better?
Jan 23, 2019 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzG2uURkJ_M
Jan 23, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Halo 1 and 2 are the "remastered" versions
Jan 23, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame I don't have my Xboner with me anymore, been wanting to play through the games again recently
Jan 23, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mine  lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still only a 200GB hard drive in it though hmmm or 250 something like that
Jan 23, 2019 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly it's enough even with CoinOps Ninja on it I have like 60 games or something on it
Jan 23, 2019 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think CoinOps took up like 60GB's
Jan 23, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean the actual Xboner, not the OG Xbox lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a metric ton of games in that 60GB's though
Jan 23, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh the new one lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:03 PM - Ryccardo: I'd like an xbox for outrun 2 and crazy taxi 3
Jan 23, 2019 4:03 PM - Ryccardo: (which I played multiple times on pc and ps2, but details)
Jan 23, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Outrun is fun 
Jan 23, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson flipped out, I beat it the 2nd time trying (well the easy course I had it set for him) lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haDHY8vuwcY
Jan 23, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That power slide mechanic just feels so nice... lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah man I remember playing OutRun 2
Jan 23, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good game
Jan 23, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it even looks great on modern TV's
Jan 23, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have that HD cable thing anyway
Jan 23, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I'll have to pull one of my OG Xbox's otu of storage
Jan 23, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever win that damned power ball lotto I will have a dedicated game room/house lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta buy me a dedicated game room, too 
Jan 23, 2019 4:15 PM - Ryccardo: -have they invented yet a "free"2play car game where you have to buy gas?
Jan 23, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure there are tons on mobile
Jan 23, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asphalt 2 I think does lol
Jan 23, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ryccardo: or wait 2 hours for the gas to recharge?
Jan 23, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't mind paying for a game i like but maaaaan do i hate games that force you to wait so you can't even play the game
Jan 23, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i played asphalt 2
Jan 23, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i played a few of the asphalt games
Jan 23, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: most recently asphalt 5 or 6 or whichever a few years ago
Jan 23, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they keep making them and they're all exactly the same game
Jan 23, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: just with prettier graphics
Jan 23, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they're not a bad time waster for a few minutes
Jan 23, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: anything more than that and it gets boring
Jan 23, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think your right lol
Jan 23, 2019 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: my right what?
Jan 23, 2019 5:46 PM - Veho: Your right foot.
Jan 23, 2019 5:48 PM - Veho: imgur switched to that new layou for good and there's no way to "leave beta" any more and it's fucking terrible and I hate it.
Jan 23, 2019 5:48 PM - Veho: And what is more, I haven't had a chance to provide feedback on how terrible it is.
Jan 23, 2019 5:51 PM - Veho: So now I'm whining.
Jan 23, 2019 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't used imgur for very long but the desktop layout is ok
Jan 23, 2019 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: the mobile one is kinda broken
Jan 23, 2019 6:10 PM - Veho: The desktop layout is fugly.
Jan 23, 2019 6:10 PM - Veho: Also it's more resource-intensive and it's slower than the old one.
Jan 23, 2019 6:21 PM - shaunj66: imgur is a fucking abomination on desktop and mobile
Jan 23, 2019 6:21 PM - shaunj66: its become the very thing it set out to combat in the early days ( a simple image )
Jan 23, 2019 6:21 PM - shaunj66: host)*
Jan 23, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, haven't used it in ages cuz the mobile site is garbo and the new layout is disgusting
Jan 23, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the app is just plain awful
Jan 23, 2019 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Crashes all the time, videos don't play at all, saving images if broken for me
Jan 23, 2019 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better off just sitting here waiting for Veho to post the good stuff ;O;
Jan 23, 2019 6:27 PM - Veho: 
Jan 23, 2019 6:28 PM - Veho: Shaun, that's why they stopped calling themselves "the simple image sharer" a long time ago, and now their tagline is "the magic of the internet".
Jan 23, 2019 6:30 PM - shaunj66: hah never noticed that
Jan 23, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeLvdE8lNW4
Jan 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Depravo: The mogoc of tho ontornot.
Jan 23, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 23, 2019 7:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rpMA7c3
Jan 23, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/859XfW6
Jan 23, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: It is my solemn duty to download all posts where imgur sucks its own dick.
Jan 23, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: *downvote
Jan 23, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 23, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5FEL7Zj
Jan 23, 2019 8:59 PM - Veho: Mmmm, goat.
Jan 23, 2019 9:12 PM - migles: psio
Jan 23, 2019 9:12 PM - migles: i love that youtube dude
Jan 23, 2019 9:12 PM - migles: he explains really neat stuff
Jan 23, 2019 9:12 PM - migles: loved the series he made about tv
Jan 23, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TfHvTGl
Jan 23, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu1bOFUtP5g
Jan 23, 2019 10:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah I like that channel, it's more interesting than techmoan generally
Jan 23, 2019 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: thats another problem, without the android app i couldn't seem to view links posted here, and i really would rather avoid installing more apps for specific websites that i rarely use when i can just use the website
Jan 23, 2019 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would just redirect me to another page
Jan 23, 2019 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: saw that SD video the other day, i never thought about the logo tbh but very interesting stuff
Jan 24, 2019 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfFiczr7uqg
Jan 24, 2019 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 25, 2019)

Jan 24, 2019 11:57 AM - Flame: another day. another shitbox post
Jan 24, 2019 12:57 PM - Coto: https://youtu.be/0GMkJukTx28
Jan 24, 2019 12:57 PM - Coto: Counta
Jan 24, 2019 3:02 PM - migles: flame
Jan 24, 2019 3:02 PM - migles: how glad you are here to make shitbox less shit
Jan 24, 2019 3:02 PM - migles: say something good
Jan 24, 2019 3:03 PM - migles: or share nudes
Jan 24, 2019 3:04 PM - migles: fuck
Jan 24, 2019 3:05 PM - migles: so i got scissors from the shop because i lost the ones i had
Jan 24, 2019 3:05 PM - migles: i need scissors to open the new scissors <.<
Jan 24, 2019 3:11 PM - migles: i had to use a nail clipper lol
Jan 24, 2019 3:52 PM - Flame: something good
Jan 24, 2019 4:06 PM - migles: flame :c
Jan 24, 2019 4:07 PM - Flame: migles 
Jan 24, 2019 4:08 PM - migles: am bored :c
Jan 24, 2019 4:09 PM - Flame: cant remember do you have a DSi?
Jan 24, 2019 4:12 PM - migles: nah
Jan 24, 2019 4:12 PM - migles: have a n3ds xl
Jan 24, 2019 4:13 PM - migles: ds lite still in parts waiting for a screen
Jan 24, 2019 4:13 PM - Flame: BOOOOO!
Jan 24, 2019 4:13 PM - migles: i had been playing super mario world in the gba
Jan 24, 2019 4:13 PM - Flame: nice
Jan 24, 2019 4:13 PM - migles: its a good game to grab every now and then and play a level
Jan 24, 2019 4:14 PM - Flame: super mario world is the best mario game ever,
Jan 24, 2019 4:14 PM - Flame: fite me!
Jan 24, 2019 4:14 PM - migles: kirby for the gba used to be my game for that, but i beated it so much i got tired lol
Jan 24, 2019 4:15 PM - migles: yeah, i think its because i am older, super mario world is a really good game for play 5 minutes every now and then
Jan 24, 2019 4:16 PM - migles: you know, one of thoose fast accessible games that won't give you crap with tons of menus or story stuff
Jan 24, 2019 4:16 PM - migles: you just start and play
Jan 24, 2019 4:16 PM - migles: and its a good fun game
Jan 24, 2019 4:17 PM - migles: cheese that reminds me, so my cousin has a switch and got kirby star allies, its a nice game but damn, cuz updates and shit, trying to start a new game you get annoyed with about 20 "new hero available" screens
Jan 24, 2019 4:17 PM - migles: and damn, menus need loading <.<
Jan 24, 2019 4:19 PM - migles: btw i really preefer mario world over that mario 4 game
Jan 24, 2019 4:19 PM - migles: advance 4 i think
Jan 24, 2019 4:19 PM - migles: hey flame, wanna hear how i ruined my cousins christmass?
Jan 24, 2019 4:20 PM - Flame: how go on tell
Jan 24, 2019 4:20 PM - migles: so, the little kid is like 5 years old, he doesn't understand what are demos lol even tough everyone tryed to explain it.. so he has a switch and the mother told me to get him a new game for him
Jan 24, 2019 4:21 PM - migles: so yeah, since he only had 1 game, toad, he has been downloading demos off eshop and live out of that
Jan 24, 2019 4:21 PM - migles: so, since he played the kirby all stars demo a lot, and asked me to play with him i decided to buy him the game for christmass
Jan 24, 2019 4:22 PM - migles: it was the "santa big expensive gift" for him you know
Jan 24, 2019 4:22 PM - migles: so, when he opened it up in christmass the kid started to cry that he already had that game
Jan 24, 2019 4:22 PM - migles: the mother got mad that just wasted 50 bucks to the trash
Jan 24, 2019 4:23 PM - migles: while everyone tried to explain him that he had the demo, not the full game
Jan 24, 2019 4:23 PM - migles: i felt really bad lol, like you know.. i chosed that game thinking he would love it, but the kid got mad and the mother got sad about wasting that much money
Jan 24, 2019 4:24 PM - migles: the mother didn't wanted to get him a game, it was my idea lol
Jan 24, 2019 4:24 PM - migles: she was like "what should i get for the little one" and i was like "a switch game of course, the kid only has 1"
Jan 24, 2019 4:24 PM - Veho: That's why cash is the best gift.
Jan 24, 2019 4:25 PM - migles: so yeah.. it felt really shitty
Jan 24, 2019 4:25 PM - migles: for a 5 year old veho?
Jan 24, 2019 4:26 PM - migles: the kid doesnt' even know how much is a caprisone
Jan 24, 2019 4:29 PM - Veho: Yes for a 5 year old.
Jan 24, 2019 4:29 PM - Veho: "Surprises" tend to backfire.
Jan 24, 2019 4:29 PM - Veho: One birthday, I got 4 cassette players as gifts.
Jan 24, 2019 4:30 PM - Veho: Because "that's what kids that age want".
Jan 24, 2019 4:30 PM - Flame: moral of the story is you suck migles
Jan 24, 2019 4:30 PM - Veho: ...I already owned one.
Jan 24, 2019 4:31 PM - migles: :c
Jan 24, 2019 4:32 PM - migles: the older kids (12+) get money and gift cards, and a piece of clothing
Jan 24, 2019 4:32 PM - migles: they are old enough for that stuff, but you know, they still like to do the santa shit to the little kids
Jan 24, 2019 4:32 PM - Flame: shouldnt this 5 years be doing drawings and playing game with his toys
Jan 24, 2019 4:33 PM - Veho: The younger kids are still under their mother's thumb so it's best to ask the parents what to buy.
Jan 24, 2019 4:33 PM - migles: lol flame, he spends the days watching fortnite
Jan 24, 2019 4:33 PM - Veho: And candy is usually safe, unless the kid has diabetes.
Jan 24, 2019 4:33 PM - migles: only because the broken ps4 and i put parental controlls on his switch, otherwise he would be playing fortnite all day
Jan 24, 2019 4:33 PM - migles: veho, his mom asked me to choose
Jan 24, 2019 4:34 PM - migles: she had no idea what game he wanted or if there was something better for him, she asked my opinion
Jan 24, 2019 4:34 PM - migles: and she told me to decide for her
Jan 24, 2019 4:34 PM - migles: so i tought you know "kirby all stars" since he played that a lot
Jan 24, 2019 4:34 PM - Flame: you should have "hacked" his switch and let him have more games....
Jan 24, 2019 4:35 PM - migles: but the huge scene that "buaaa, i already got this game" (he had the demo lol) it was really embarassing for me :c
Jan 24, 2019 4:35 PM - migles: flame, i never hacked one, and i am scared of bricking the 300 bucks console.
Jan 24, 2019 4:36 PM - migles: and the parents didnt want to risk that either, becuase it was a gift that the parents and family all helped to buy him
Jan 24, 2019 4:37 PM - migles: give me a switch to hack so i can learn and have confidence that i won't brick it
Jan 24, 2019 4:37 PM - Veho: Yeah, I don't trust myself to hack consoles any more.
Jan 24, 2019 4:37 PM - Veho: Shit's expensive and I'm clumsy.
Jan 24, 2019 4:37 PM - Veho: I would rather pay someone to do it.
Jan 24, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, these days it's pretty idiot proof
Jan 24, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta make it easy for those 10 year olds 
Jan 24, 2019 4:40 PM - Veho: Never underestimate the inventiveness of idiots.
Jan 24, 2019 4:51 PM - Veho: The last console I modded was someone else's Wii.
Jan 24, 2019 5:00 PM - Flame: "hackers" make console modding easy then most big companies make they product easy to use
Jan 24, 2019 5:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sRfX5WI.jpg
Jan 24, 2019 5:35 PM - Arras: The guide websites nowadays make things fairly easy
Jan 24, 2019 5:35 PM - Arras: though the Wii had modmii
Jan 24, 2019 5:36 PM - Arras: Hacking the switch isn't too hard, but getting RCM to work without an actual rig is kinda annoying
Jan 24, 2019 5:44 PM - Arras: I messed around with paperclips for a while and couldn't get it to wor
Jan 24, 2019 5:44 PM - Arras: tinfoil was successful on the first attempt though
Jan 24, 2019 5:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QNpg4Rn.gifv
Jan 24, 2019 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/deponia-the-complete-journey
Jan 24, 2019 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: freeee
Jan 24, 2019 6:54 PM - Veho: Niiiice.
Jan 24, 2019 7:00 PM - migles: already got deponia from another free bundle months ago
Jan 24, 2019 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: how come i didn't get that?
Jan 24, 2019 7:13 PM - migles: you want a free key?
Jan 24, 2019 7:14 PM - migles: 087ED-X5X33-4CJFV
Jan 24, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had the game for ages. Keep meaning to play it, too, but just never get around to it
Jan 24, 2019 7:25 PM - Veho: That's my family motto  -_-
Jan 24, 2019 7:25 PM - Veho: "Keep meaning to [insert project here], too, but just never get around to it"
Jan 24, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 24, 2019 7:58 PM - Depravo: You have two kids now. You must have found some time to 'insert project here'.
Jan 24, 2019 7:58 PM - Depravo: At least twice.
Jan 24, 2019 8:00 PM - Veho: Yeah, I _finished_ at least twice  
Jan 24, 2019 8:00 PM - Veho: So it's not like I never finish what I started.
Jan 24, 2019 8:00 PM - Veho: 
Jan 24, 2019 8:22 PM - migles: guys
Jan 24, 2019 8:22 PM - migles: who here really liked the wario games in the game boy ?
Jan 24, 2019 8:22 PM - migles: wario land 2, 3 and 4
Jan 24, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: Me.
Jan 24, 2019 8:26 PM - Veho: They were good.
Jan 24, 2019 8:30 PM - migles: loved them
Jan 24, 2019 8:30 PM - migles: i wish there was more like it :c
Jan 24, 2019 8:30 PM - migles: i always liked how he would tackle stuff with his sholder
Jan 24, 2019 9:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/I3u9TIj
Jan 25, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xG9PB6h
Jan 25, 2019 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3xLG-whfFk


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 26, 2019)

Jan 25, 2019 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: there are more, there's one on wii
Jan 25, 2019 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and there's of course WarioWorld
Jan 25, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that the GameCube one?
Jan 25, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so I thought it was OK but not as much fun as the one with the hats.
Jan 25, 2019 2:28 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wario_Land:_Shake_It!
Jan 25, 2019 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: WarioWorld is the gc one yeah
Jan 25, 2019 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: people seem to like the wii one
Jan 25, 2019 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i played it a little but wario land isn't my thing
Jan 25, 2019 3:02 PM - Ryccardo: migles: loved the first and the third
Jan 25, 2019 3:15 PM - migles: ryccardo, you didn't liked the second one?
Jan 25, 2019 3:15 PM - migles: it was amazing
Jan 25, 2019 3:19 PM - Ryccardo: I actually bought it on 3DS, it's far from bad but I prefer the 3
Jan 25, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WarioWare on the DS is my favorite lol
Jan 25, 2019 5:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We need new wario land game 
Jan 25, 2019 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Jan 25, 2019 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: we need a waluigi game
Jan 25, 2019 6:54 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/CCefm/4b8ab77046.png
Jan 25, 2019 6:56 PM - Veho: So it's another word for "all the time"?
Jan 25, 2019 7:29 PM - T3GZdev: hi so im making some edits to the main site but wsa thinking, should i change the url?
Jan 25, 2019 7:29 PM - T3GZdev: @Veho
Jan 25, 2019 7:29 PM - T3GZdev: hi it sbeen a few :o
Jan 25, 2019 7:33 PM - T3GZdev: old version of site
Jan 25, 2019 7:33 PM - T3GZdev: https://sites.google.com/site/t3gameszero/Home
Jan 25, 2019 7:33 PM - T3GZdev: ner version of site
Jan 25, 2019 7:33 PM - T3GZdev: https://sites.google.com/view/t3gzdev/home
Jan 26, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/upper-decker
Jan 26, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to do this but I don't know anyone I hate that mich
Jan 26, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Much even lol
Jan 26, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some terrorist... That would be funny
Jan 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Depravo: I once put a two pence between the bulb and the fitting.
Jan 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Depravo: That's a pretty mean trick.
Jan 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did it died?
Jan 26, 2019 12:13 AM - Depravo: The electrics blow then it's a pain in the arse tracking down the source of the short.
Jan 26, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 26, 2019 12:16 AM - Depravo: I imagine in the US you have a coin that will perform a similar function.
Jan 26, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a penny or something
Jan 26, 2019 1:41 AM - kenenthk: JonTron is bsck
Jan 26, 2019 1:47 AM - Depravo: Oh dear.
Jan 26, 2019 2:03 AM - Depravo: I didn't realise he'd gone away. I just thought decent people had turned their back on him when he outed himself as a white supremacist.
Jan 26, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: I never really cared about him funny how those million sub channels aren't uploading as much must be banking out from other sources
Jan 26, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flex Seal was awesome from JohnTron lol
Jan 26, 2019 3:33 AM - windwakr: @Depravo, that's the most ignorant thing I've read all day
Jan 26, 2019 3:38 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAcWRu8EuMM


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 27, 2019)

Jan 26, 2019 7:16 AM - kenenthk: @Depravo Ban hin
Jan 26, 2019 7:16 AM - kenenthk: Him
Jan 26, 2019 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8ci2hj7CSHI
Jan 26, 2019 7:20 PM - Veho: For the first time in my life I grew a beard long enough to trim and shape.
Jan 26, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: So I shaved off my neckbeard and shaped the jawline and cheeks and I look cute  
Jan 26, 2019 8:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VqMde60.jpg
Jan 26, 2019 8:28 PM - Coto: masuda know de wae: https://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/category.php?cat=5
Jan 26, 2019 8:28 PM - Coto: also he talks about octaves
Jan 26, 2019 9:34 PM - p1ngpong: are there still switch owners on this site?
Jan 26, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of them lo
Jan 26, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 26, 2019 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: me
Jan 26, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson loves it never seen him take better care of anything to be honest
Jan 26, 2019 11:07 PM - T3GZdev: im so confused
Jan 26, 2019 11:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: if you have a coffee addiction, drink red tea to stop it
Jan 26, 2019 11:30 PM - T3GZdev: so sites abit more updated than lastnight
Jan 26, 2019 11:30 PM - T3GZdev: https://sites.google.com/view/t3gzdev/home
Jan 26, 2019 11:30 PM - T3GZdev: i found my hhd with all of my old homebrew projects on it
Jan 26, 2019 11:31 PM - T3GZdev: including 1st version of sandbox engine DS
Jan 27, 2019 12:48 AM - bitjacker: grow it long enough to braid!
Jan 27, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9DyHthJ6LA
Jan 27, 2019 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7W35dyPTh6o


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 28, 2019)

Jan 27, 2019 10:09 AM - migles: hey psio
Jan 27, 2019 10:09 AM - migles: anything new?
Jan 27, 2019 10:24 AM - kenenthk: I got a new kitten
Jan 27, 2019 12:41 PM - Lilith Valentine: Shia&surprise!
Jan 27, 2019 12:41 PM - Lilith Valentine: Shia-surprise*
Jan 27, 2019 1:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 27, 2019 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Jan 27, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie kitchen play set? Heheheh
Jan 27, 2019 3:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 27, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIQfFIBjfXE
Jan 27, 2019 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSrLG1zPr2g&t=3s
Jan 27, 2019 5:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VFHRDCC
Jan 27, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozn03gsVA5s
Jan 27, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biGrESDIB7M
Jan 28, 2019 1:30 AM - kenenthk: This new cat I have is werid
Jan 28, 2019 2:11 AM - Coto: no wonder why MP3 is ancient. I set a timer to decode an AAC frame and it takes about 25% the DS ARM9, and then the loop-based old mp3 frame decoder takes about 90% of it. On top of that it takes IO resources from DLDI so even that running in the timer thread causes deadlocks
Jan 28, 2019 2:12 AM - Coto: i guess using larger buffers for read/writing mp3 frames should address that but the libmad library seem to not to work with these
Jan 28, 2019 2:15 AM - Coto: now if you put mp3 next to CDDA tracks technology, yeah quite a miracle it was
Jan 28, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't Moon Shell play MP3's?
Jan 28, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it could play video too but you had to use a conversion program to do it.
Jan 28, 2019 2:27 AM - Coto: yes, moonshell does mp3 at lower bitrate and uses a DLL specific approach to load mini binaries when loading multimedia files
Jan 28, 2019 2:27 AM - Coto: also it uses RealViewCompilationTools toolchain
Jan 28, 2019 2:27 AM - Coto: which beats GCC by far
Jan 28, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm interesting
Jan 28, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember playing with GCC a long time ago. I couldn't get very far lol
Jan 28, 2019 2:28 AM - Coto: and the DPG format is a frame based video decoder having a frame descriptor, and MP2 audio decoder
Jan 28, 2019 2:30 AM - Coto: decoder/encoder
Jan 28, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnThpvuLm8Q
Jan 28, 2019 2:56 AM - SANIC: Darwinism is a religion.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 29, 2019)

Jan 28, 2019 6:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: IIRC dpg is using MJPEG
Jan 28, 2019 6:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: audio might be mp2 yeah
Jan 28, 2019 6:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: dpg wasn't a terrible format for what it was
Jan 28, 2019 6:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: it produced reasonably small and high quality files but of course the screen resolution was the main limiting factor
Jan 28, 2019 6:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: had you tried to get decent quality 720p video in a format like that the files would probably e huge
Jan 28, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I used it a few times the DS made a decent movie player
Jan 28, 2019 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time of course these daysy phone destroys it lol
Jan 28, 2019 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/OOCqMFx
Jan 28, 2019 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i used it a lot to watch Naruto on the go
Jan 28, 2019 2:08 PM - Coto: Today either DSP or hardware video decoders or even processors having standalone floating point unit means a better design , which beats any software routine
Jan 28, 2019 2:10 PM - Coto: But older devices are the real challenge because it forces the dev to become creative. Today API bemefits every dev looking for $$$ but not those who research
Jan 28, 2019 2:11 PM - Coto: AAC ftw
Jan 28, 2019 2:19 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/50728613_10156824558094519_8416893258747084800_o.jpg?_nc_cat=104&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=f96e05f33099611c3655871473b52129&oe=5CEF9663
Jan 28, 2019 2:19 PM - kenenthk: My new kitten
Jan 28, 2019 2:26 PM - Coto: I was thinking for the PS1 Classic to support cd rom drives from the emulator: stack smash a few opcodes in the beginning so it enables a tlb region that throws exceptions for read and writes, same for the exception handler which adds an IO layer mapped to the cd rom
Jan 28, 2019 2:32 PM - Coto: Or use retroarch and map the cdrom part to the cores
Jan 28, 2019 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need to get that advanced since the ps1 classic is hackable
Jan 28, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: *and* the firmware (well, the emulator portion of it anyway) is open source
Jan 28, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that you would want to use that emulator if you could avoid it
Jan 28, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah that's my main gripe with these things, i'm never happy with the library, SNES classic for example needs more DKC and super mario all stars
Jan 28, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: if only they could run my legit games that would be less of an issue
Jan 28, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: they should have taken the same approach Super Nt did with cartridge support and the jailbreak firmware - best of both worlds
Jan 28, 2019 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it still manages to be small compared to the original
Jan 28, 2019 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's bigger than the snes classic but not by a whole lot, so Nintendo wouldn't have had to sacrifice much in terms of size to add a cartridge slot
Jan 28, 2019 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the emulator they used seems pretty good, so compatibility shouldn't be a huge problem, some carts with special hardware might not work properly but it should still be over 99%
Jan 28, 2019 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's obviously no Higan and can't compare to a FPGA based recreation, but for the price, it's good enough
Jan 28, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a SNES Classic it's pretty good 
Jan 28, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me the whole appeal is the controller is spot on and the emulation is "good enough" I wish it had downloadable cheats and all kinds of other nice things but for how easy to use it is, once it's set up. Can't beat it.
Jan 28, 2019 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Stop talking shit about games and score my new kitten
Jan 28, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Adore
Jan 28, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: well with the super nt you can use real snes controllers and it's not just "good enough" it's as perfect as you could realistically get it
Jan 28, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: that said i would go with the 8bitdo wireless controllers since they seem pretty good
Jan 28, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if you could use something like the Retrode to add cartridge functions to the SNES Classic 
Jan 28, 2019 4:21 PM - Memoir: SuperNT is expensive af. I want one.
Jan 28, 2019 4:36 PM - Coto: I can only be as advanced as i want to
Jan 28, 2019 4:37 PM - Coto: and* the firmware (well, the emulator portion of it anyway) is open source : vague response af. The ps1 emulator could really map a cd drive
Jan 28, 2019 4:38 PM - Coto: The real hardware may use cd rom. But for embedded devices using retailn ps1 cd's that was my point
Jan 28, 2019 4:39 PM - Coto: That's the idea.
Jan 28, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I love my Shield TV with ePSXe and the .PBP format
Jan 28, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that 500GB Shield TV and I put like 200GB's of PS1 games on it, pretty much the top 10% and a few that I like in spite of the reviews lol
Jan 28, 2019 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: top 10% is probably most of the good ones tbh
Jan 28, 2019 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you got LSD on there? 
Jan 28, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that game is perfect for you
Jan 28, 2019 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, fucking snowed like 10-12" so far today
Jan 28, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My city declared a "Snow emergency" which tl;dr means they shut down most local government buildings and want people to stay home so they can plow the fuck out of everywhere 
Jan 28, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just hope babby waits a few days before she decides it's time to be born lol
Jan 28, 2019 9:27 PM - Veho: Gettin' plowed by the government.
Jan 28, 2019 9:27 PM - Veho: When's the baby due, Tom? I forgot.
Jan 28, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Natural due date is tomorrow lol
Jan 28, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Induction date if she doesn't pop will be February 12th
Jan 28, 2019 9:29 PM - Veho: My first kid was overdue too, they had to induce labor.
Jan 28, 2019 9:41 PM - Veho: Fingers crossed, Tom  
Jan 28, 2019 10:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JlWdFdj.jpg
Jan 28, 2019 10:16 PM - Veho: "You go ahead, dear, I'll catch up."
Jan 28, 2019 11:55 PM - Ericthegreat: lol
Jan 29, 2019 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom's kid will be fine, a chip off the old block 
Jan 29, 2019 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You better get some new blocks if yours are chipping off. :ninjaL


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 30, 2019)

Jan 29, 2019 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61DKwCCZy5M
Jan 29, 2019 12:16 PM - Veho: A chip off the old dildo.
Jan 29, 2019 1:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Congrats btw
Jan 29, 2019 6:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/P1QYppj.gif
Jan 29, 2019 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 29, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLkWB-Iw3-s
Jan 29, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXlBYDbIubs
Jan 29, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0wBxO2E
Jan 29, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SzzTONh
Jan 29, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3XNGJi6.jpg
Jan 29, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/96O016m.jpg
Jan 29, 2019 11:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you didn't answer my question from earlier
Jan 29, 2019 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: got LSD? (on your shield)
Jan 29, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ChA8CeI
Jan 29, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not, I have it on my PC in my master set I am sure but after playing it I am not sure how I feel about it lol
Jan 30, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zx1IzL21RA
Jan 30, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAkJdQKGorc
Jan 30, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aZVgyUlSng
Jan 30, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/6w5Ylcq Tom's family reunion 
Jan 30, 2019 2:05 AM - Plstic: ran ran ruu
Jan 30, 2019 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4CbA3HZ Tom in about 5 years lol
Jan 30, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gW8zxc7
Jan 30, 2019 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: damn it Pistic that's my line


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 31, 2019)

Jan 30, 2019 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know how to remove bleach stains out of a carpet?
Jan 30, 2019 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's been sitting there for a while only thing you can do is dye it. If it's recent (like last 10 minutes), blot it with a towel slightly damp with cold water, then use warm water mixed with dish soap to scrub the fuck out of it
Jan 30, 2019 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can use like crayons or regular interior paint to dye it if it been sitting forever, just make sure you match the color lol
Jan 30, 2019 1:49 PM - Veho: What Tom said. Bleach fades colors, you can't un-fade pigment.
Jan 30, 2019 1:55 PM - Veho: Trust Tom, as a new dad he needs to know everything about removing stains from stuff  
Jan 30, 2019 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure i would trust the part with using crayons or paint to dye it
Jan 30, 2019 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: paint is glossy and hardens
Jan 30, 2019 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: crayons are just greasy
Jan 30, 2019 2:40 PM - kenenthk: What kind of dye would work? My dumb ass didnt realize there was bleach inside this cleaning product 
Jan 30, 2019 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Would rit work?
Jan 30, 2019 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most carpet cleaners suggest rubbing crayons on the stain, it actually works
Jan 30, 2019 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Paint will obviously depend on the paint, but generally that's also fine so long as you're not being stupid and put it on like shag carpet or anything
Jan 30, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Like normal crayons?
Jan 30, 2019 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jan 30, 2019 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://cleaning.tips.net/T004130_Cover_Carpet_Stains_with_Crayons.html <
Jan 30, 2019 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Huh I'll have to try that and learn to read labels better which is ironic since reading labels is my job 
Jan 30, 2019 3:51 PM - Duo8: what do you do?
Jan 30, 2019 4:20 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Jan 30, 2019 4:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: read labels
Jan 30, 2019 4:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: he reads labels
Jan 30, 2019 5:50 PM - DinohScene: :dino:
Jan 30, 2019 5:51 PM - DinohScene: I want me own emote
Jan 30, 2019 6:44 PM - Depravo: Me first.
Jan 30, 2019 6:51 PM - p1ngpong: me too
Jan 30, 2019 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, p1ng deserves emotes, he's never had any and he's the best staff 
Jan 30, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 30, 2019 6:52 PM - p1ngpong: lol u mad white boi?
Jan 30, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: p1ng, how come  is shit? Wouldn't that imply that you're shit?
Jan 30, 2019 6:55 PM - p1ngpong: one time ur mum thought she was having a shit but it was actually ur birth
Jan 30, 2019 6:55 PM - p1ngpong: 
Jan 30, 2019 6:55 PM - p1ngpong: check and mate
Jan 30, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that didn't answer my question 
Jan 30, 2019 7:31 PM - T-hug: I deserve a god damn emote
Jan 30, 2019 7:48 PM - Depravo: But I already know mine. It's this  but with a martini glass.
Jan 30, 2019 7:48 PM - Depravo: The tag would be :dep:
Jan 30, 2019 7:59 PM - p1ngpong: Thug does deserve an emote
Jan 30, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: What should it look like?
Jan 30, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: I don't deserve an emote but I want one.
Jan 30, 2019 8:25 PM - T-hug: https://image.sportsmansguide.com/adimgs/l/Reticle-Mildot-Ill-red_ts.jpg
Jan 30, 2019 8:25 PM - T-hug: :scope:
Jan 30, 2019 8:25 PM - T-hug: :snipe:
Jan 30, 2019 8:25 PM - T-hug: :leon: 
Jan 30, 2019 8:26 PM - T-hug: my avatar used to have a moving red scope on it when gifs were allowed
Jan 30, 2019 9:20 PM - kenenthk: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/samsungs-next-smartphones-may-have-new-1tb-storage-chip-inside/
Jan 30, 2019 9:21 PM - kenenthk: :thug: should be a pirate logo
Jan 30, 2019 9:52 PM - Veho: Total Hug.
Jan 30, 2019 10:15 PM - kenenthk: Tron hugs
Jan 30, 2019 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 30, 2019 11:53 PM - T3GZdev: meanwhile
Jan 31, 2019 12:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 2 hours later 
Jan 31, 2019 12:05 AM - T3GZdev: anyone have any luck with getting ]visual studio working with devkitpro/libctru?
Jan 31, 2019 12:52 AM - pyromaniac123: when was dino made admin/supervisor or whatever its called?
Jan 31, 2019 12:52 AM - pyromaniac123: been away for a long while
Jan 31, 2019 12:52 AM - pyromaniac123: congratz anyway
Jan 31, 2019 1:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Months ago
Jan 31, 2019 1:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: When they was asking for moderators. 
Jan 31, 2019 1:15 AM - pyromaniac123: oh right back in june last year


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 1, 2019)

Jan 31, 2019 10:12 AM - kenenthk: Poop
Jan 31, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen lol
Jan 31, 2019 12:45 PM - Veho: Frozen poop knife.
Jan 31, 2019 12:49 PM - Veho: https://boingboing.net/2008/09/26/wade-davis-an-inuit.html
Jan 31, 2019 1:39 PM - Ryccardo: EXPERIMENT Glowing 1000 degree frozen poop knife
Jan 31, 2019 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ryccardo: i can smell it already
Jan 31, 2019 2:04 PM - Veho: LOL POOP
Jan 31, 2019 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: dood
Feb 1, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doodie!


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 2, 2019)

Feb 1, 2019 6:46 AM - Ericthegreat: "He used it to butcher a dog. Skinned the dog with it. Improvised a sled with the dog’s rib cage, and then, using the skin, he harnessed up an adjacent living dog. He put the shit knife in his belt and disappeared into the night."
Feb 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Resident.Evil.2-CODEX eyyyyy
Feb 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat
Feb 1, 2019 3:06 PM - T-hug: boom nice
Feb 1, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 1, 2019 4:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/toejam-and-earl-back-in-the-groove-switch
Feb 1, 2019 4:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FOUR WEEKS LEFT. 
Feb 1, 2019 4:36 PM - T-hug: weve had that game for a month or more
Feb 1, 2019 4:36 PM - T-hug: Jan 9th we got it
Feb 1, 2019 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Feb 1, 2019 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: YOU HAVE IT ALREADY!?
Feb 1, 2019 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: * Stare intensifies * 
Feb 1, 2019 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: that game looks so weird, i love it
Feb 1, 2019 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno if i'd play it, but i'd certainly watch vinesauce play it
Feb 1, 2019 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://store.steampowered.com/app/343710/Kholat/ free
Feb 1, 2019 5:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Clearly you haven't tried the first one on the sega mega drive. 
Feb 1, 2019 5:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is on steam for $1
Feb 1, 2019 5:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or whatever the equal is in your country 
Feb 1, 2019 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have not
Feb 1, 2019 5:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://store.steampowered.com/app/71166/ToeJam__Earl/
Feb 1, 2019 5:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you like those Roguelike games, you may enjoy this. 
Feb 1, 2019 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one doesn't look as weird
Feb 1, 2019 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh. i hate roguelikes
Feb 1, 2019 5:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Though is not much like a RPG, is more on humor.
Feb 1, 2019 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: some roguelites i can enjoy
Feb 1, 2019 5:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And it's simple to play, plus is two players. 
Feb 1, 2019 5:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least those megadrive games on steam has online mutiplayer. 
Feb 1, 2019 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i would just pirate it
Feb 1, 2019 5:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's $1 
Feb 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I even have a code from humble bundle but I don't know if it works for your country 
Feb 1, 2019 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but i'd rather use an emulator that i have set up the way i like it
Feb 1, 2019 6:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it really? 
Feb 1, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Feb 1, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not a purist that wants games to work as close to original as possible, i want them to work as good as possible and look as good as possible
Feb 1, 2019 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use xBRZ and it doesn't always work well but i like it
Feb 1, 2019 8:18 PM - Depravo: https://twitter.com/PopTartsUS/status/1091385942475194369
Feb 1, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: Pop-Maidens never reached the popularity of their more promiscuous cousins.
Feb 1, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z7ykr6z.mp4
Feb 1, 2019 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Depravo if you want that bug fixed, notify the higher ups: https://gbatemp.net/threads/shoutbox-bug.523097/#post-8374899
Feb 1, 2019 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: posted that months ago and nothing has been done so...
Feb 1, 2019 10:02 PM - Memoir: Nobody likes Twitter anyways.
Feb 1, 2019 11:03 PM - Depravo: I only like Twitter because of the people I follow.
Feb 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/CFRon/f5d63343b7.png
Feb 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Depravo: GOOD
Feb 2, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Feb 2, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hate Google Pus...
Feb 2, 2019 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/249182.php
Feb 2, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkaSTm0KO6c


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 3, 2019)

Feb 2, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ukpwpe6.mp4
Feb 2, 2019 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol now that's an up skirt
Feb 2, 2019 4:15 PM - Veho: It was almost an up butt, if the guy on the brakes was a tad slower.
Feb 2, 2019 4:15 PM - Veho: Let's just say, the first few takes were... tricky.
Feb 2, 2019 4:15 PM - Veho: And if this was the 80s, let's just say the first few takes were... hairy  
Feb 2, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: up butt you say? 
Feb 2, 2019 4:33 PM - Veho: That's the joke.
Feb 2, 2019 6:12 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/4BDlnTw
Feb 2, 2019 6:33 PM - p1ngpong: I lol at all switch owners
Feb 2, 2019 6:33 PM - p1ngpong: LOL
Feb 2, 2019 6:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OAylwA4.png
Feb 2, 2019 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think P1ngpong secret has a switch but won't admit it cause he only likes gears of war 
Feb 2, 2019 7:00 PM - Veho: Secretly?
Feb 2, 2019 7:01 PM - Veho: He openly and has a Switch.
Feb 2, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What games does he have? 
Feb 2, 2019 7:36 PM - Depravo: A load of ports of 3+ year old games from proper consoles.
Feb 2, 2019 7:36 PM - Depravo: And Zelda.
Feb 2, 2019 7:56 PM - Veho: Nogaems and Zeldorf, got it.
Feb 2, 2019 7:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lot of vague stuff you said. 
Feb 2, 2019 8:08 PM - Veho: http://wondermark.com/c/2019-01-29-1453moon.png
Feb 2, 2019 8:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8Sjzb2z.jpg
Feb 2, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!!
Feb 2, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm now if she could only cosplay Jenna Jameson for me....
Feb 2, 2019 10:06 PM - Veho: Ah, good ol' Jenna.
Feb 2, 2019 10:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2bcxexY.jpg
Feb 2, 2019 10:40 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9936jWSCzU
Feb 2, 2019 10:41 PM - migles: if sony makes ps5 totally backwards compatible its an insta buy for me
Feb 2, 2019 10:41 PM - migles: and i mean, backwards compatible with all previous titles
Feb 2, 2019 10:42 PM - migles: but i am hurt after the ps classic fiasco, if they it trough open source emulators i would be pissed
Feb 2, 2019 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They wouldn't use an open source emulator on their main console. They only did it with the PS Classic cuz it was a cash grab and they couldn't be bothered to waste money on porting their own over
Feb 2, 2019 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it'll have full backwards compatibility, it'll probably be the same as their "PS2 classics" and such on the PS4. Only porting certain games to an emulator, at least if they offer PS3 BC anyways
Feb 2, 2019 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure they'll stick with x86 so PS4 BC will be all but seamless
Feb 2, 2019 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, assuming they don't just say "fuck it" and make it all PS Now BC lol
Feb 2, 2019 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, been playing the RE 2 remake, it's pretty dang good
Feb 2, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad I've been able to get a chance to play it lol. Babby is 4 days late from the natural due date so far, we have an induction scheduled for the 5th if she doesn't come before then so I've got a bit to finish it before babby time 
Feb 2, 2019 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess soon you're not going to have much time for the temp
Feb 2, 2019 11:24 PM - Veho: He will browse the Temp at work.
Feb 2, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I work from home, so I'll be a "stay at home daddy" lol. Juggling babby and work will probably be too much for mad gayTemp ;O;
Feb 2, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: trying to work with a babby in the house sounds like it will be annoyig
Feb 2, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: annoying
Feb 2, 2019 11:31 PM - Veho: It will be impossible.
Feb 2, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully my job has a loooot of down time lol
Feb 2, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What used to be spent gaming will just be spent babby wrangling I imagine lol
Feb 2, 2019 11:42 PM - Veho: A former colleague of mine used to work from home, and wrangle a baby. It was fine at the start but once the kid grew a little she didn't understand why daddy couldn't play with her even though he's home.
Feb 2, 2019 11:42 PM - Veho: Ultimately he had to switch to an office job.
Feb 2, 2019 11:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is an interestingway to put it, i never thought of it that way but i guess it kinda makes sense then that kids will keep bothering you when you're busy
Feb 3, 2019 12:04 AM - Depravo: I was one of five kids. My dad used to say he went to work for a bit of peace and quiet.
Feb 3, 2019 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i totally get that
Feb 3, 2019 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: when you get really into what you're working on it clears your mind of other thoughts, it's almost like meditating
Feb 3, 2019 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: course it has to be a job that is engaging
Feb 3, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work like 14 hour days and I love my job so much more than being home.
Feb 3, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Things make sense there, I have a gun people respect me lol
Feb 3, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or fear me... what ever lol
Feb 3, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlkSPehE8NU


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 4, 2019)

Feb 3, 2019 7:28 AM - Veho: I work 8 hours a day, I have a PC (and three monitors! Three!), nobody respects me, people yell at me.
Feb 3, 2019 8:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you also play chess? 
Feb 3, 2019 8:25 AM - Veho: No.
Feb 3, 2019 11:35 AM - DinohScene: HELLO VEHO!
Feb 3, 2019 11:36 AM - DinohScene: HOW IS YOUR TRI-MONITOR SETUP?
Feb 3, 2019 11:37 AM - Flame: single monitor peasant here
Feb 3, 2019 11:39 AM - DinohScene: Quad system god here
Feb 3, 2019 11:57 AM - Depravo: Two monitors for me.
Feb 3, 2019 12:02 PM - Flame: peasant revolt !
Feb 3, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: Yes, peasants are revolting.
Feb 3, 2019 12:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pmvjhzf.gif
Feb 3, 2019 12:47 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGv3M-FHueA
Feb 3, 2019 12:55 PM - DinohScene: Don't touch me quad system ;-;
Feb 3, 2019 1:05 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hS9PA6SuyyU
Feb 3, 2019 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, only 4? Try 2 desktops, 2 monitors each, a laptop, and a Windows tablet ;O;
Feb 3, 2019 1:21 PM - Flame: peasant... !
Feb 3, 2019 1:21 PM - Flame: peasants?
Feb 3, 2019 1:23 PM - migles: pfff
Feb 3, 2019 1:23 PM - migles: that moment when i browse the internet in my computer all day, then get bored and go browse the same internet in the phone
Feb 3, 2019 1:30 PM - Flame: you are telling me they are not two different internets
Feb 3, 2019 1:31 PM - Flame: SHOCK!
Feb 3, 2019 1:51 PM - Veho: The tiny internet is worse in every possible way, but it's sligtly more portable so people tolerate it.
Feb 3, 2019 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8EySRTZ.mp4
Feb 3, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 3, 2019 2:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6eC-CH8UG4
Feb 3, 2019 2:17 PM - Veho: "How to replace Android with an actually functional OS on your mobile phone"
Feb 3, 2019 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except it's still ARM Ubuntu, which is all but useful ;O;
Feb 3, 2019 2:24 PM - Veho: Anything is more useful than Android  ;O;
Feb 3, 2019 2:27 PM - Veho: Sorry, I have a hate-boner for Android.
Feb 3, 2019 2:35 PM - Veho: It was never meant to get this big and it needs to be rewritten from the ground up to optimize it.
Feb 3, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: nahh it's fine
Feb 3, 2019 2:52 PM - Ryccardo: it just needs google to quit making it an iphone clone and a hard fork of kitkat to become popular
Feb 3, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhh, it's ok Veho, we know you miss your Windows Phone ;O;
Feb 3, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH though, the biggest (and only, really) problem I really have with Android is, because of it's open source nature and fractured hardware userbase, modern updates can be incredibly slow (or not come at all) for older devices thanks to shitty manufacturer business practices. I like the way Apple still supports moderately older phones with their new updates
Feb 3, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: iOS 12 still supports the iPhone 5s, which is like a 5 year old phone now, which is quite something.
Feb 3, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And while their practice of gimping those older phones via software is totally evil, it's still nice to have the latest updates and such
Feb 3, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google's Treble is supposed to help with that, but so far it's done fuck all really lol
Feb 3, 2019 3:27 PM - Flame: believe tom. believe
Feb 3, 2019 3:36 PM - Veho: The biggest problem I have with Android is the user interface really.
Feb 3, 2019 3:37 PM - Veho: What that thing needs is a mouse.
Feb 3, 2019 3:37 PM - Flame: they is like a million launchers pick one
Feb 3, 2019 3:38 PM - Veho: And the ability to shrink buttons and icons to less than 20% of the entire fucking screen.
Feb 3, 2019 3:38 PM - Veho: But that's not going to happen with a capacitive touchscreen so fuck it.
Feb 3, 2019 3:39 PM - Veho: "This is the most responsive touch input ever, and we use it to estimate your touch to the correct half of the screen. Sometimes."
Feb 3, 2019 3:40 PM - Veho: Say what you want about resistive touchscreens but when properly calibrated they were precise to the pixel.
Feb 3, 2019 3:41 PM - Veho: This is why all devices that are serious about touch screen input use some sort of hybrid input system and special dedicated pens.
Feb 3, 2019 3:45 PM - Veho: Now this is not the fault of Android as such, but it has severely affected the design philosophy in its development.
Feb 3, 2019 3:48 PM - Veho: So most of its interface follows the "if it can't be toggled by slapping the screen with an octopus, don't implement it" creed.
Feb 3, 2019 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:38 AM - Veho: And the ability to shrink buttons and icons to less than 20% of the entire fucking screen. < There are tons of launchers that can do that
Feb 3, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nova Launcher lets you resize the icon grid to 12x12, which is hilariously tiny
Feb 3, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/GO1R8yO.jpg <
Feb 3, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/install-ubuntu-on-your-android-smartphone-765408/
Feb 3, 2019 4:02 PM - Flame: tom do you still play Pokemon Go
Feb 3, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't, the only reason it's still there is because I have nothing better to put in it's spot to keep my full page of apps lol
Feb 3, 2019 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well I finished kingdom hearts III 
Feb 3, 2019 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm disappointed.
Feb 3, 2019 4:17 PM - Flame: im disappointed in you
Feb 3, 2019 4:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should be.
Feb 3, 2019 4:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I shouldn't have people expecting thing from me.
Feb 3, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/02/03/1417258/fcc-struggles-to-convince-judge-that-broadband-isnt-telecommunications
Feb 3, 2019 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMN-wuVKcyk 
Feb 3, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B6f7Eot
Feb 3, 2019 8:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AiVAftS.jpg
Feb 3, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ns3aAdD
Feb 4, 2019 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby time finally 
Feb 4, 2019 3:59 AM - Coto:


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 5, 2019)

Feb 4, 2019 4:01 AM - Coto: congrats. Never thought i'd stay enough here so i'd see tempers growing up & having babies. Hope everything goes OK in your new family.
Feb 4, 2019 4:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Who said anything about growing up? 
Feb 4, 2019 6:44 AM - AsPika2219: Happy Chinese New Year!
Feb 4, 2019 8:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 9 hours in, still no babby lol
Feb 4, 2019 8:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking exhausted, been up since 6am and it's now 3am, so that's fun
Feb 4, 2019 10:03 AM - Voxel: Congrats, Tom! 
Feb 4, 2019 10:03 AM - Voxel: (For when it does come obviously. lol)
Feb 4, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: 12 hours in. Either Tom is busy with the babby, or the missus has strangled Tom during labor.
Feb 4, 2019 11:05 AM - Veho: 12 hours in is the time when things like that happen.
Feb 4, 2019 11:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no babby unfortunately. Soon though, hopefully
Feb 4, 2019 11:16 AM - Veho: Best of luck, Tom! 
Feb 4, 2019 11:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 4, 2019 1:13 PM - DinohScene: GL tommy
Feb 4, 2019 1:49 PM - BORTZ: today is going to be a long day
Feb 4, 2019 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddang babbo still ain't here 
Feb 4, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most likely going to need a c section, if she doesn't pop out the next hour or so
Feb 4, 2019 2:13 PM - BORTZ:  good luck tom, that's stressful
Feb 4, 2019 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been up 26 hours straight, which is fun stuff lol. Trying to catch a few zzzs between nurse visits but nobody knows how to keep their mouth shut lol
Feb 4, 2019 2:14 PM - Arras: oof, good luck 
Feb 4, 2019 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks guys 
Feb 4, 2019 2:23 PM - BORTZ: <3
Feb 4, 2019 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Bortzy I know you have a hardcore spider boner for Advanced Wars, you try Wargroove yet?
Feb 4, 2019 2:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spider bortz 
Feb 4, 2019 2:43 PM - BORTZ: I really want to give it a try. Haven't yet because as much as I love AW, I lost a lot of time beating my head against those games and never getting better LOL
Feb 4, 2019 2:44 PM - BORTZ: I am convinced that some of the later fights are impossible without doing EXACTLY what the game wants you to do on a turn by turn basis
Feb 4, 2019 2:45 PM - BORTZ: but I hear Wargroove is more like AW and Fire Emblem so I am very very interested
Feb 4, 2019 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh. I've been playing it off and on while here, only done the first couple campaign missions but I quite like it so far
Feb 4, 2019 2:46 PM - BORTZ: good good! it looks amazing. and since IS isnt really interested in taking Advance Wars anywhere else, im glad other companies are
Feb 4, 2019 5:40 PM - Dionicio3: Colorful shoutbox
Feb 4, 2019 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy, routine c section, perfectly healthy tubby baby  7lb 15oz!
Feb 4, 2019 5:54 PM - Coto: congrats man!
Feb 4, 2019 5:54 PM - Coto: glad to read everything went fine
Feb 4, 2019 5:58 PM - Coto: ;-)
Feb 4, 2019 6:00 PM - Voxel: That's amazing to hear. congrats again 
Feb 4, 2019 6:13 PM - BORTZ: tubby baby haha congrats tom!
Feb 4, 2019 6:42 PM - Depravo: Congratulations, daddy.
Feb 4, 2019 7:22 PM - BORTZ: Tom DaddyDildo
Feb 4, 2019 7:51 PM - Chary: Awww! Congrats!
Feb 4, 2019 8:30 PM - DinohScene: congrats!
Feb 4, 2019 8:52 PM - Issac: gratz
Feb 4, 2019 9:10 PM - Darth Meteos: Congratulations.
Feb 4, 2019 11:51 PM - Flame: Congratulations tommy for having sex 9 months ago...
Feb 4, 2019 11:51 PM - Flame: <3
Feb 4, 2019 11:53 PM - AtsuNii: Congratz~
Feb 5, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM3Rafskbzg&feature=em-uploademail


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 6, 2019)

Feb 5, 2019 4:17 AM - Ericthegreat: Congrats Tom, C sections are so safe now (for mom and baby) that there are many doctors who want to make them mandatory
Feb 5, 2019 6:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 5, 2019 10:54 AM - Arras: Happy birthday to the baby
Feb 5, 2019 10:54 AM - Arras: well, I'm late but still
Feb 5, 2019 12:41 PM - Minox: congrats tom 
Feb 5, 2019 12:58 PM - Veho: Congrats, Tom! 
Feb 5, 2019 1:33 PM - kenenthk: I was a c section baby but have nightmares over the time Iworked in a hospital over it
Feb 5, 2019 1:33 PM - kenenthk: C section room anyways
Feb 5, 2019 1:42 PM - CatmanFan: What firmware update does Smash Bros. Ultimate gamecard come with? I've tried asking at the Noob Paradise and someone answered with "5.1 or 6.1 iirc and update requires 6.2 else it will update to 7.0"
Feb 5, 2019 1:42 PM - CatmanFan: I'm paranoid
Feb 5, 2019 1:42 PM - CatmanFan: Has anyone checked to see which system update the gamecard comes with?
Feb 5, 2019 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks everyone  babbo is doing well, a bit jaundiced but not a problem, already looking better. Super interesting eyebrows and eyelashes, one side is brown and one side is blond 
Feb 5, 2019 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Is it your baby? I'm late to the news
Feb 5, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my baby lol.
Feb 5, 2019 2:16 PM - kenenthk: How's it feel having two babies to care for now? Has gamerz had his first birthday yet? 
Feb 5, 2019 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 5, 2019 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor gaymerz, doesn't come into the Shitbox often anymore 
Feb 5, 2019 2:17 PM - kenenthk: I wonder why
Feb 5, 2019 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Make sure you never let your child into the shitbox.
Feb 5, 2019 2:31 PM - Megadriver94: *shoutbox
Feb 5, 2019 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 5, 2019 6:01 PM - Veho: Mothers / tell your children / not to do what I have done
Feb 5, 2019 6:02 PM - Veho: Spend their lives in sin and shitposting / in the box of the rising shouts
Feb 5, 2019 7:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: Fuck you tom you cunt
Feb 5, 2019 7:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: and congratulations!
Feb 5, 2019 7:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: You're gonna be a good dad!
Feb 5, 2019 7:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ohh and i'm not active on temp because life is a bitch
Feb 5, 2019 8:35 PM - bytar: is there any way to close the mandatory video player permenantly on the right side?
Feb 5, 2019 9:36 PM - Ryccardo: you can remove "affiliate videos" on https://gbatemp.net/account/preferences
Feb 5, 2019 9:57 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Feb 5, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2019/02/post-to-expand-availability-of-new-sour-kids-cereal-in-june-2019.html
Feb 6, 2019 3:06 AM - Coto: I bought a $1000 lenovo t450 in $214
Feb 6, 2019 3:06 AM - Coto: i planned to use it along my t420 for development. (while outside)
Feb 6, 2019 3:07 AM - Coto: but I think I will carry my t420 everywhere, and the t450 will be at home where it belongs. damn.
Feb 6, 2019 3:07 AM - Coto: brand new.
Feb 6, 2019 3:45 AM - Ericthegreat: That's cool man


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 7, 2019)

Feb 6, 2019 4:36 AM - Coto: thx
Feb 6, 2019 1:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/bsHBy3m 
Feb 6, 2019 1:24 PM - Minox: So I just had to disassemble most of my PC to swap SSD ;_;
Feb 6, 2019 4:36 PM - DinohScene: I'm prepping a mSATA - IDE converter : D
Feb 6, 2019 8:06 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Feb 6, 2019 8:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OAdWpBI.jpg
Feb 6, 2019 8:18 PM - Veho: McD lost the trademark to the name "Big Mac" in the EU so now Burger King is trolling them.
Feb 6, 2019 8:58 PM - CatmanFan: Wait...WHAT
Feb 6, 2019 9:00 PM - Veho: LOLWUT
Feb 6, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will get to bring the babbo home tomorrow 
Feb 6, 2019 9:32 PM - Veho: Yay! 
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: w
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: o
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: w
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: i
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: u
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: s
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: e
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: d
Feb 6, 2019 11:08 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: i
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: f
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: f
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: e
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: r
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: e
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: n
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: t
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: p
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: o
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: s
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: t
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: s
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: f
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: o
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: r
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: e
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: a
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: c
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: h
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: l
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: e
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: t
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: t
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: e
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: r
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: X
Feb 6, 2019 11:09 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: D
Feb 6, 2019 11:15 PM - Dionicio3: Don't spam the shoutbox
Feb 6, 2019 11:39 PM - Memoir: Wow...
Feb 6, 2019 11:48 PM - Flame: motherfucker dont spam the shoutbox like that
Feb 6, 2019 11:52 PM - Chary: Now you know your ABCs
Feb 6, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban him forever Flame 
Feb 6, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Abuse your mod powers 
Feb 6, 2019 11:57 PM - Flame: tom how is the babbo doing?
Feb 6, 2019 11:57 PM - Flame: congrats again!
Feb 6, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing great, we're taking her home tomorrow 
Feb 6, 2019 11:58 PM - Flame: so the pic. super cute 
Feb 6, 2019 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she's a fucking cutie lol
Feb 6, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm about to spend like $150 on professional pics maybe lol
Feb 7, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or see if I can remove some watermarks from the complimentary pics they took and have them for free 
Feb 7, 2019 12:01 AM - Flame: Turks have a saying; hope she grows up with a mum and a dad. which basically means ; hope she has a wonderful life.
Feb 7, 2019 12:02 AM - Flame: so yeah hope she grows up with a mum and a dad. <3
Feb 7, 2019 12:05 AM - Flame: also
Feb 7, 2019 12:05 AM - Flame: may you be filled with much joy and happiness with the arrival of your new baby . Wishing your new family all the very best.
Feb 7, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks Flame 
Feb 7, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now GTFO 
Feb 7, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This is the Shitbox, we don't do tender loving moments 
Feb 7, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrmOtfZllrU
Feb 7, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Congrats to Tom and everything should be great 
Feb 7, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has a solid family and everything goes better with that 
Feb 7, 2019 2:35 AM - Sicklyboy: https://youtu.be/V9A07AFk1lA?t=425 Holy shit the mad lads actually did it!
Feb 7, 2019 2:36 AM - Sicklyboy: Farming Simulator C64 edition by the actual Farming Simulator devs


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 8, 2019)

Feb 7, 2019 4:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 7, 2019 4:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom is a mad clown
Feb 7, 2019 5:09 AM - Logan97: yo
Feb 7, 2019 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Where is psi
Feb 7, 2019 8:15 AM - Veho: Behind you  
Feb 7, 2019 8:25 AM - kenenthk: He didnt wine me rnough
Feb 7, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: Since when have you required any wining you slut?
Feb 7, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: You barely require lube.
Feb 7, 2019 9:46 PM - Galaxy☆Guy: did i come at a bad time?
Feb 7, 2019 9:46 PM - Depravo: Yes. Too soon.


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 9, 2019)

Feb 8, 2019 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/848350/Katamari_Damacy_REROLL/
Feb 8, 2019 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Feb 8, 2019 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Tom I'll buy a ipod touch and take the photos for you at that price
Feb 8, 2019 3:21 PM - Veho: You'll do anything at that price, you whore.
Feb 8, 2019 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Stop throwing a hussy got because I rejected you it's a no
Feb 8, 2019 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Just*
Feb 8, 2019 3:49 PM - Veho: "Hussy got"?
Feb 8, 2019 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Veho ignores the *
Feb 8, 2019 5:34 PM - Veho: No matter where you put the "*" the first sentence doesn't make sense.
Feb 8, 2019 5:34 PM - Veho: Rewrite it please.
Feb 8, 2019 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Feb 8, 2019 6:26 PM - kenenthk: No
Feb 8, 2019 7:29 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: "Finds Xbox One Gamestream App for Android" "Don't have Visual Studio" FML 
Feb 8, 2019 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: visual studio is free
Feb 8, 2019 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait, why do you need visual studio?
Feb 8, 2019 7:38 PM - Depravo: Because IT IS WRITTEN!
Feb 8, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: only link can defeat ganon
Feb 8, 2019 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Was it visually written?
Feb 8, 2019 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes but you wouldn't be able to read it
Feb 8, 2019 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's chickenscratch
Feb 8, 2019 7:55 PM - Veho: Was it written by a doctor?
Feb 8, 2019 7:56 PM - Memoir: My doctor is illiterate.
Feb 8, 2019 7:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/neoSENQ.jpg
Feb 8, 2019 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: is Assman a common last name?
Feb 8, 2019 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: how did he end up with that name?
Feb 8, 2019 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like it.
Feb 8, 2019 8:11 PM - Depravo: Why no neck?
Feb 8, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was some dude in Canada IIRC who's name was Dick Assman
Feb 8, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Assman < That guy lol
Feb 8, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only famous because his name said Dick Assman
Feb 8, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: Can you stop searching me on google tom? tnx
Feb 8, 2019 9:06 PM - Veho: He was searching for Dick Assman, not Dick Smallman  ;O;
Feb 8, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: you called? 
Feb 8, 2019 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho calls for no one! 
Feb 8, 2019 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You call for him. 
Feb 9, 2019 12:06 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7SPIFAwwGA
Feb 9, 2019 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: but my name is dick smallman
Feb 9, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dick Smellmen
Feb 9, 2019 2:18 AM - Ericthegreat: this made me go look up if freedom planet 2 had a release date yet


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 10, 2019)

Feb 9, 2019 8:21 AM - kenenthk: There wouldn't be that many results anyway
Feb 9, 2019 4:54 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: _Subarashii_
Feb 9, 2019 4:54 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: _Ningen_
Feb 9, 2019 5:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hadoken! 
Feb 9, 2019 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Possible to eat too many veggies? Lol
Feb 9, 2019 6:28 PM - Veho: You might turn into a turnip.
Feb 9, 2019 6:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like the ones from super mario bros 2. 
Feb 9, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtols_QhuWw
Feb 9, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: Don't try this at home.
Feb 9, 2019 7:30 PM - Ryccardo: Veho: https://proxy.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fc1.staticflickr.com%2F6%2F5077%2F5881329610_465cd15fd5.jpg&f=1
Feb 9, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: 
Feb 9, 2019 8:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Kl6ORnS.jpg
Feb 9, 2019 8:14 PM - Depravo: https://www.marvel.com/captainmarvel
Feb 9, 2019 8:17 PM - Veho: 
Feb 9, 2019 8:17 PM - Veho: I cracked up at "multimedia"  
Feb 9, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dad


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 11, 2019)

Feb 10, 2019 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: did you try the minigame?
Feb 10, 2019 12:43 PM - migles: i think my bios battery died
Feb 10, 2019 12:43 PM - migles: whats strange its it defaulted the time to 2089
Feb 10, 2019 12:45 PM - migles: and the new windows 10 ui just lets me change the date in 20 years ranges
Feb 10, 2019 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats stored in the uninitialized RTC is likely just garbage data and its supposed to init it to some known default but that part failed
Feb 10, 2019 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Stop with you propaganda fam you
Feb 10, 2019 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Damn you*
Feb 10, 2019 2:45 PM - Flame: Stop with you bullshit... fam
Feb 10, 2019 2:52 PM - Veho: Stop with your fam, bro.
Feb 10, 2019 3:01 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/1pXFkVp.jpg
Feb 10, 2019 6:12 PM - migles: i am really enjoying this game "my time at portia"
Feb 10, 2019 6:40 PM - Depravo: Looks like my kind of thing but not out for PS4 yet.
Feb 10, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tired.... lol
Feb 10, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working like 80 hours this week (pay is enormous)
Feb 10, 2019 8:33 PM - Depravo: Patreon then?
Feb 10, 2019 8:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOING! 
Feb 10, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nhYOBhH
Feb 10, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: Stiletto heels are getting ridiculous.
Feb 10, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 10, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hBPTHit There is almost nothing I don't recognize in this picture lol
Feb 10, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a8qoVHE
Feb 10, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dhIyezM
Feb 10, 2019 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi is that you?
Feb 10, 2019 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a lot of coke
Feb 10, 2019 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: even for you
Feb 10, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 10, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/C6EnVvo.jpg
Feb 11, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikfkjgnR3c0
Feb 11, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RcXYiTM
Feb 11, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1jVjDRx
Feb 11, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eM4wjgXsJI
Feb 11, 2019 1:51 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Feb 11, 2019 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk hey


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 12, 2019)

Feb 11, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: Half your imgur links are "zoinks, something happened" now, Psi. Were they porn?
Feb 11, 2019 9:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ultra instinct Shaggy 
Feb 11, 2019 1:03 PM - kenenthk: I'm on vacation
Feb 11, 2019 1:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bx5MMlS.mp4
Feb 11, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XFhokgB.mp4
Feb 11, 2019 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: and she was never heard from again
Feb 11, 2019 3:23 PM - Veho: She died with a smile on her face.
Feb 11, 2019 6:06 PM - gbasource: hi need some help with hackchi
Feb 11, 2019 6:07 PM - gbasource: can hackchi run gba/genesis/n64 from usb storage on the snes mini
Feb 11, 2019 6:47 PM - Dionicio3: You should make an actual thread
Feb 11, 2019 6:47 PM - Dionicio3: It would be better
Feb 11, 2019 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: gbasource: i believe so yes with an OTG adapter
Feb 12, 2019 1:11 AM - Megadriver94: Ultra instinct shaggy=repackaged and reskinned Chuck Norris
Feb 12, 2019 1:11 AM - Megadriver94: Yup
Feb 12, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAa-dAYGCjI


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 13, 2019)

Feb 12, 2019 4:23 AM - Dionicio3: oof https://twitter.com/King_Of_Skiddos/status/1095174511626936320?s=19
Feb 12, 2019 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 12, 2019 11:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Butt
Feb 12, 2019 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: s
Feb 12, 2019 11:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/02/11/mcdonalds-loses-big-mac-trademark-burger-king-adds-like-big-mac-actually-big-burger/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.ab1f0de343a5
Feb 12, 2019 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Lol
Feb 12, 2019 11:52 AM - kenenthk: I had a dream last night that chucky was trying to kill me in my sleep
Feb 12, 2019 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: that wasn't a dream
Feb 12, 2019 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Your moms a dream
Feb 12, 2019 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks for the compliment
Feb 12, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EuQ6Zdb.jpg
Feb 12, 2019 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually... that's not a bad business plan
Feb 12, 2019 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: a little messed up, but it probably sells
Feb 12, 2019 5:43 PM - kenenthk: I had my tooth filled
Feb 12, 2019 7:34 PM - Depravo: With what?
Feb 12, 2019 7:40 PM - kenenthk: The last can of booze you drank
Feb 12, 2019 7:41 PM - Depravo: Foster's lager. Sunday.
Feb 12, 2019 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Do you have your drinks planned on a schedule or callander
Feb 12, 2019 8:36 PM - Depravo: Other than only drinking at weekends, nope.
Feb 12, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 94 hours this week lol
Feb 12, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how much money that is but I'm tired lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 14, 2019)

Feb 13, 2019 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Pansy
Feb 13, 2019 4:42 AM - kenenthk: Do 100
Feb 13, 2019 7:33 PM - Veho: Deadbox,
Feb 13, 2019 8:48 PM - Veho: Tom, I found a book for you: https://i.imgur.com/1edXkhB.jpg
Feb 13, 2019 9:00 PM - AlanJohn: Hello Shoutbox 
Feb 13, 2019 9:09 PM - Veho: Hello!  
Feb 13, 2019 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can type in blue? 
Feb 13, 2019 9:17 PM - Veho: Maybe.
Feb 13, 2019 9:18 PM - Veho: Other colors too.
Feb 13, 2019 9:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How you do that? :o
Feb 13, 2019 9:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 13, 2019 9:20 PM - Veho: Color tags work in the shoubox too.
Feb 13, 2019 9:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tags? 
Feb 13, 2019 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *puts paper tag on Depravo* 
Feb 13, 2019 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now ninja magic will happen 
Feb 13, 2019 9:27 PM - Coto: Git servers is nice. I had to set up two Git servers, the second one uses Gitlab, and currently importing about 40GB of sources from server 1 -> server 2
Feb 13, 2019 9:27 PM - Coto: Gitlab seems to be quite easy to manage, even through http/s
Feb 13, 2019 9:28 PM - Coto: and after that coding mobile shit (xamarin)
Feb 14, 2019 12:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCME2yPJKWk 
Feb 14, 2019 2:00 AM - kenenthk: Mario maker on switch isn't a good idea
Feb 14, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJGb7R_6WRQ
Feb 14, 2019 3:39 AM - the_randomizer: Having issues with Steam. It updated, but now it's stuck at "connecting username to..." what the hell? Any suggestions? -_- No matter how many times I kill the process and start up, it just simply refuses to open up and is stuck at that now connecting message
Feb 14, 2019 3:56 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 15, 2019)

Feb 14, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh you wish lol
Feb 14, 2019 4:34 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter
Feb 14, 2019 4:52 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how chipotle chicken would taste fried in pancake batter
Feb 14, 2019 8:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Weird
Feb 14, 2019 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: probably amazing
Feb 14, 2019 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can't go wrong with fried chicken
Feb 14, 2019 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that's basically just fusing chicken and waffles together
Feb 14, 2019 12:23 PM - kenenthk: I'm assuming the chicken would have to be precooked
Feb 14, 2019 12:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fried chicken always go wrong 
Feb 14, 2019 12:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Burnt breaded meat, Yeah that's what people want.
Feb 14, 2019 12:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nice brown color then on the other side is extra dark crispy bitter taste.
Feb 14, 2019 12:45 PM - Coto: you mean this: https://goo.gl/images/vzEkuX
Feb 14, 2019 12:46 PM - Coto: very crispy
Feb 14, 2019 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: no
Feb 14, 2019 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can if you want to
Feb 14, 2019 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it'll easily become dry
Feb 14, 2019 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: yeah, i'm scared of undercooked poultry so when i tried making a KFC clone i think i overcooked it a bit
Feb 14, 2019 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was fine, not much flavor to the breading though
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You would think like "Maybe is bbq sauce that gets caramelized on it or something" but nope, is burnt.
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now baked chicken, that's good stuff. 
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Coto: i'll pass on that
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - Coto: nobody cares
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bake it with shake 'n bake, even better 
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - Coto: also I was talking to sonic
Feb 14, 2019 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: grilled chicken with a good yoghurt (or sour cream if you want) marinade is great
Feb 14, 2019 12:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least i have a choice to have chicken with bread or not when you bake.
Feb 14, 2019 12:49 PM - Coto: sonic the shoutbox ninja
Feb 14, 2019 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: keeps the meat from burning and also absorbs that charbroiled flavor
Feb 14, 2019 12:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But fried is always "cover with flower, then cook"
Feb 14, 2019 12:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 14, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: the best way to do a perfectly cooked fried chicken i would say would be to just cook it from raw, but use a thermometer to check the temperature of the meat so you can take it out when it's perfectly done
Feb 14, 2019 12:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Plus if you bake chicken, you can put toppings on it. 
Feb 14, 2019 12:50 PM - kenenthk: I had the idea because I have no flour but pancake batter basically is flour
Feb 14, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe use the fried chicken recipe from this, that looks good: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKI6z9dcjMg
Feb 14, 2019 12:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pancake batter fried chicken? 
Feb 14, 2019 12:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't that like a corndog?
Feb 14, 2019 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: marinate the meat and then add corn flour or corn starch or whatever to the actual marinade which then becomes your batter
Feb 14, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: They store sales breakfast sausages covered in pancake batter so why not
Feb 14, 2019 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: utilizing all of the flavor
Feb 14, 2019 12:52 PM - Coto: Speed-o'-Sound Sonic
Feb 14, 2019 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: anything wrong with that?
Feb 14, 2019 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: corndogs are good
Feb 14, 2019 12:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't say something was wrong 
Feb 14, 2019 12:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Though I didn't know people came up with that idea
Feb 14, 2019 12:52 PM - kenenthk: And corn dogs are made in corn batter not flour lol
Feb 14, 2019 12:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It still taste like a pancake with a hotdog in the middle 
Feb 14, 2019 12:54 PM - kenenthk: You got werid tastebuds if you think corn and pancakes taste alike
Feb 14, 2019 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Which is werid Americans love corn dogs but turn their nose up to some good corn bread
Feb 14, 2019 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Now that would be good corn bread covered chicken
Feb 14, 2019 12:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pancake dog 
Feb 14, 2019 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: tempura uses corn batter too
Feb 14, 2019 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's good corn bread?
Feb 14, 2019 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've only ever had it when dads first wife made it (she was american) and it was dry and i didnt really like the taste
Feb 14, 2019 1:47 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know if there are any cheap wireless controller options for og xbox now days?
Feb 14, 2019 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably, but "cheap" + "controller" = bad quality and breaks quickly
Feb 14, 2019 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Your mom is cheap
Feb 14, 2019 2:52 PM - migles: kenenthk's mom is a good controller
Feb 14, 2019 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Your mom obviously couldn't control you which explains alot 
Feb 14, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes i wonder how ken isn't banned yet
Feb 14, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: also those jokes are just soo oooooold
Feb 14, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were old years ago now they've fossilized
Feb 14, 2019 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Then that would mean migles should get banned also cause he also brought up moms 
Feb 14, 2019 4:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gamespot.com/articles/get-an-xbox-one-x-for-350-with-fallout-76-free/1100-6465005/ Damn that's tempting
Feb 14, 2019 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So.... 
Feb 14, 2019 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PS3 FIRMWARE UPDATED AGAIN TO 4.84 
Feb 14, 2019 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: they'd have to pay me to take fallout 76
Feb 14, 2019 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't want that shit polluting my stuff
Feb 14, 2019 4:54 PM - kenenthk: This is werid postmates is a food delivery app yet apparently I can order shit from home depot on it
Feb 14, 2019 4:55 PM - kenenthk: I shouldn't be ordering stuff anyway I've yet to pay any bills
Feb 14, 2019 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: order some more money to pay for your bills
Feb 14, 2019 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Well I'm never using them again they changed $15 just for a cheeseburger order with hidden fees
Feb 14, 2019 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Charged
Feb 14, 2019 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Happy Valentines day 
Feb 14, 2019 7:13 PM - Chary: Postmates is very very sketchy
Feb 14, 2019 7:13 PM - Chary: Their couriers can just change your order on the fly
Feb 14, 2019 7:13 PM - Chary: One guy just decided to add a salmon to my order
Feb 14, 2019 7:13 PM - Chary: $20 extra dollars
Feb 14, 2019 7:14 PM - Chary: Was on the phone for over an hour trying to get them to refund it
Feb 14, 2019 8:16 PM - kenenthk: I also clearly said I wanted topping on it and they sent it plain
Feb 14, 2019 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Then wouldn't let me leave the app at all until after I tipped the driver
Feb 14, 2019 8:18 PM - Chary: Yeah lol
Feb 14, 2019 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Could of had a fucking salmon for $15
Feb 14, 2019 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe they thought they could make extra easy money by disguising extra stuff as complementary valentines day offerings 
Feb 14, 2019 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like my ex
Feb 14, 2019 8:50 PM - Veho: Your ex was a salmon?
Feb 14, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ken tip him 0 cents 
Feb 14, 2019 8:56 PM - kenenthk: I tipped 25c cause it wouldn't let me do 0
Feb 14, 2019 10:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/toys-r-us-coming-back-under-new-name/
Feb 15, 2019 12:52 AM - Coto: ;o;
Feb 15, 2019 12:53 AM - Coto: i was seeing so many women sad today ;o; so I begun throwing around jokes and they all smiled
Feb 15, 2019 1:12 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKY4BxY6A8A
Feb 15, 2019 1:18 AM - Coto: wow https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gn-MYjFtO8
Feb 15, 2019 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 29 more hours this week then I get a day off lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 16, 2019)

Feb 15, 2019 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: "only"
Feb 15, 2019 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Man up
Feb 15, 2019 6:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/P6nO8Mt.mp4
Feb 15, 2019 7:33 AM - kenenthk: My old job keeps asking me to come back
Feb 15, 2019 9:44 AM - Ericthegreat: I really never should give advice, dont got a great job myself, but trying, if you leave a old job, or tell them your leaving, your not really supposed to stay, even with a good offer because they wont trust you as much, youll always be the guy that might leave any minute.
Feb 15, 2019 9:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Of course this depends on your circumstance, the job, your boss, ect
Feb 15, 2019 9:45 AM - Ericthegreat: If you need a job, then theres definately no loss in going back, even if its just not to leave a gap in your resume.
Feb 15, 2019 9:46 AM - Ericthegreat: While you look for a new one.
Feb 15, 2019 9:48 AM - kenenthk: We had this one guy come back 3 different times old job was a lot easier would piss them off plenty because I just had a vacation this week
Feb 15, 2019 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Same job i left without notice took me back and gave me more money soo
Feb 15, 2019 10:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So I saw Fear Effect Sedona on humble bundle for $2.50 
Feb 15, 2019 10:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is the game that bad?
Feb 15, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it's 2 shifts lol
Feb 15, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working hard to pay the bills lol
Feb 15, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Do 4
Feb 15, 2019 3:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are some long shifts
Feb 15, 2019 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's like 4 normal shifts
Feb 15, 2019 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: by most standards your week has barely started
Feb 15, 2019 8:57 PM - Megadriver94: I hope more Indie des jump ship from the PS4 and move to either the Xbox One or Switch. Sony deserves to lose money and credit for their often haphazard handling of the Vita outside of East Asia, and their recent draconian censorship content policies for PS4 games.
Feb 15, 2019 8:57 PM - Megadriver94: *devs
Feb 15, 2019 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Switch is indie haven atm which is funny since that used to be xbox
Feb 15, 2019 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nintendo needs those, it's a buffer 
Feb 15, 2019 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: eShop games sell well likely largely in part thanks to there not being a huge influx of 1st party system sellers and AAA exclusives
Feb 15, 2019 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: and no virtual console, so people need something else to spend 5-10 bucks on
Feb 15, 2019 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that's fine
Feb 15, 2019 10:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get online subscription for virtual console games, or technically buy the arcade archives. (It's like virtual console) 
Feb 15, 2019 10:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or buy one of those many compilation games for "virtual console" 
Feb 15, 2019 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's just arcade and nes
Feb 15, 2019 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: And you don't get to choose the nes games
Feb 15, 2019 10:29 PM - Megadriver94: Anybody here besides me and the mods know of places like alibaba.com, Aliexpress and Yesasia.com?
Feb 15, 2019 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I also said compilation games. Sega classics collection, SNK collection, Mega man legacy collection.
Feb 15, 2019 10:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spending $8 on choosing each and every game than getting a bundle of them that could cost less as a compilation 
Feb 15, 2019 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: I was referring to the arcade archives and the nes online
Feb 15, 2019 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Since the other ones are really limited
Feb 15, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tired 3 more hours I can rest a bit lol 13.5 today and 16 tomorrow
Feb 15, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then if all goes well 2 days off
Feb 15, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 90 hours last week and I think like 94 this week
Feb 15, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could keep that up for a year would be sweet lol
Feb 15, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 72 thousand a year or something lol
Feb 16, 2019 12:11 AM - Depravo: Those hours are not good for a man in your condition.
Feb 16, 2019 12:24 AM - Coto: depravo, cheers- Currently drinking some beer
Feb 16, 2019 12:26 AM - Depravo: Cheers to you too. Currently having a martini.
Feb 16, 2019 12:27 AM - Depravo: Live booze log https://www.instagram.com/depravo/
Feb 16, 2019 12:30 AM - Coto: ;-)
Feb 16, 2019 12:30 AM - Depravo: Just noticed I am at 99 drinks this year. I should make the next one REALLY special.
Feb 16, 2019 12:30 AM - Coto: i am actually intrigued as to why ONE had created such character like saitama.
Feb 16, 2019 12:31 AM - Coto: i mean that character is just a ripoff and laughs of whatever anime you can think of
Feb 16, 2019 12:32 AM - Coto: but subconciously he might have done it on purpose, pretty much as everyone else desiring power
Feb 16, 2019 12:33 AM - Depravo: Approximately three people worldwide know what you're talking about.
Feb 16, 2019 12:33 AM - Depravo: And you know two of them.
Feb 16, 2019 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: why is there horse porn in temper tantrums
Feb 16, 2019 12:34 AM - Coto: but i desire no power, i want humanity to coexist and live . I want good things for all of em
Feb 16, 2019 12:35 AM - Coto: i mean for real
Feb 16, 2019 12:35 AM - Depravo: It's only porn if it gets you off. Are you making an admission?
Feb 16, 2019 12:35 AM - Coto: but still, i found the ONE thing about saitama character subtle. And that made him famous lol
Feb 16, 2019 12:36 AM - Coto: how ironic is that
Feb 16, 2019 12:40 AM - Coto: *subconsciously
Feb 16, 2019 1:10 AM - Depravo: 100th drink is a simple Black Russian.
Feb 16, 2019 1:18 AM - Coto: 6th drink is an andes beer
Feb 16, 2019 1:19 AM - Coto: you know man, changes are good
Feb 16, 2019 1:19 AM - Coto: if you have the posibility to change something IRL and you are able to , just do it
Feb 16, 2019 1:19 AM - Depravo: This is 100th drink of the year. Not the 100th drink of the day.
Feb 16, 2019 1:20 AM - Coto: i never meant that was your 100th daily drink anyway. doubt anyone could really drink that much
Feb 16, 2019 1:22 AM - Depravo: I wish I could afford to drink that much.
Feb 16, 2019 1:22 AM - Coto: i did have pizza you know
Feb 16, 2019 1:23 AM - Coto: ham*, beef & chicken breast.
Feb 16, 2019 1:25 AM - Coto: had to drum for a while, and work, so I lost some weight. pizza helps in there
Feb 16, 2019 1:25 AM - Depravo: I had a pizza too. Pepperoni, salami and green chillies.
Feb 16, 2019 1:27 AM - Coto: also found a place to buy beef lasagne
Feb 16, 2019 1:27 AM - Coto: tomorrow is lassagne for sure
Feb 16, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make a One Punch Man hentai lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 17, 2019)

Feb 16, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: I had some Mexican lasagna recently that was pretty good
Feb 16, 2019 6:07 AM - Veho: I am intrigued.
Feb 16, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: I like Mexican, I like lasagna.
Feb 16, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: Never occurred to me to combine the two.
Feb 16, 2019 6:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7SBxoUO.mp4
Feb 16, 2019 6:11 AM - Veho: Semi automatic spitwad launcher.
Feb 16, 2019 6:12 AM - Veho: My wife and I just had a tiny version of the US gun debate over this thing.
Feb 16, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: "This thing should be banned" "Oh you want to ban this, why not ban pens then, kids shoot spitballs from those too!" "The founding fathers didn't have fully automated spitball launchers in mind when they allowed pens!"
Feb 16, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: 
Feb 16, 2019 7:19 AM - kenenthk: Do you have stoufers brand where you live
Feb 16, 2019 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Put a little sour cream and salsa on it shits good
Feb 16, 2019 7:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.target.com/p/stouffer-s-frozen-lasagna-italiano-family-size-38oz/-/A-13408989?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&fndsrc=tgtao&CPNG=PLA_Grocery%2BEssentials%2BShopping_Local&adgroup=SC_Grocery&LID=700000001170770pgs&network=g&device=m&location=9023858&ds_rl=1246978&ds_rl=1247077&ds_rl=1246978&gclid=CjwKCAiA45njBRBwEiwASnZT53lzLSAsk6XXwomNQdoa3YW8EuchXOQgzjx2QC6gzzpAMPwidGsvaBoCQ8EQ
Feb 16, 2019 7:22 AM - kenenthk: And yes we cry out ban when we get all sensitive and have no idea that things arent that serious just because people are morons that arent taught well enough 
Feb 16, 2019 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Ban the internet!
Feb 16, 2019 7:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: Depravo: It's only porn if it gets you off. Are you making an admission? <- i really don't think that's how that works
Feb 16, 2019 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken stoufer brand pens? 
Feb 16, 2019 7:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/STOUFFER-S-SATISFYING-SERVINGS-Mexican-Style-Lasagna-18-oz-Box/153826402 shits good
Feb 16, 2019 7:37 AM - kenenthk: https://ny.eater.com/2019/2/15/18226472/cbd-edibles-ban-october-fine-doh-nyc lol we found something that's legal and works ban it
Feb 16, 2019 7:38 AM - Veho: I'm a former mod, I'm no stranger to banning things  
Feb 16, 2019 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Ban the government
Feb 16, 2019 7:39 AM - Veho: Ban bananas.
Feb 16, 2019 7:39 AM - kenenthk: That would upset women
Feb 16, 2019 7:41 AM - kenenthk: I may need to get all season tires soon my car keeps getting stuck in small amounts of snow
Feb 16, 2019 7:45 AM - Veho: I can see how banning a nutritious source of potassium and main ingredient in smoothies would upset women.
Feb 16, 2019 7:50 AM - kenenthk: Could possible upset gamerz also were unsure 
Feb 16, 2019 12:30 PM - Depravo: If bananas are banned how will we know how big things are?
Feb 16, 2019 12:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ask Gwen Stefani, she knows bananas pretty well. 
Feb 16, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y47aIoV
Feb 16, 2019 1:49 PM - T-hug: the shit is bananas b a n a n a s
Feb 16, 2019 1:55 PM - Veho: Without bananas we would have to resort to Jose for scale: https://imgur.com/gallery/PAKh8
Feb 16, 2019 2:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See T-hug has the right idea. 
Feb 16, 2019 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6Si7Qkj
Feb 16, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AlNOehr
Feb 16, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_euK_1pAf1w
Feb 16, 2019 3:55 PM - Veho: They say yawning is contagious (i.e. you see someone yawning, you're gonna yawn yourself), and by that token so is projectile vomiting.
Feb 16, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also herpes
Feb 16, 2019 4:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PknNeay.jpg
Feb 16, 2019 4:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UCspyTy.mp4
Feb 16, 2019 5:29 PM - Mazamin: Can someone help me find the name of a song? I have listened this on piano(I've tried to sequence it) https://onlinesequencer.net/1050059
Feb 16, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's called The Entertainer
Feb 16, 2019 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPmruHc4S9Q <
Feb 16, 2019 6:04 PM - Veho: Yay Tom!
Feb 16, 2019 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cedric the entertainer 
Feb 16, 2019 7:31 PM - Depravo: I'm trying to play KH: Chain of Memories. Fucking hell, is this combat system specifically designed to make the game totally unplayable or what?
Feb 16, 2019 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which one?
Feb 16, 2019 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The original gameboy advance or remake on playstation? 
Feb 16, 2019 8:10 PM - Depravo: The PS version.
Feb 16, 2019 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hmm, never tried that one. I guess i should, had the HD remix for years 
Feb 16, 2019 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's wrong with it? Should play like the GBA game 
Feb 16, 2019 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Combat is basically card battle where highest number wins all the time
Feb 16, 2019 8:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Except when you use zero number to break high numbers, but that can easily be broken by anything else.
Feb 16, 2019 8:59 PM - Riyaz: only hd game i havent played yet is chain of memories tbh
Feb 16, 2019 8:59 PM - Riyaz: Managed to get plat on kh3 today though 
Feb 16, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If only it was hl3
Feb 16, 2019 9:47 PM - Depravo: If only it was Portal 3.
Feb 16, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd take that
Feb 16, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a 3 way with some moms lol
Feb 16, 2019 11:26 PM - Depravo: You know if they did invent portal technology it's first use would be glory holes.
Feb 16, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd have one for sure lol
Feb 16, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toilets could all just empty right in the dessert
Feb 16, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Desert?
Feb 16, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way is fine lol
Feb 17, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've pooped on a horse with no name lol
Feb 17, 2019 1:18 AM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Bruno Ganz.... as... HITLER....
Feb 17, 2019 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/samsung-gives-up-on-blu-ray-will-not-release-any-new-p-1832677471
Feb 17, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's weird lol
Feb 17, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe something new is on the way like X-RAY
Feb 17, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In 32K res
Feb 17, 2019 2:22 AM - kenenthk: Xman gets x rays
Feb 17, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: XXX Ray porn will be awesome
Feb 17, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Real sex will be deemed too low res
Feb 17, 2019 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Someone just discovered anime porn
Feb 17, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://io9.gizmodo.com/dune-is-coming-to-spice-up-thanksgiving-2020-1832666112
Feb 17, 2019 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Whys it so hard to find a good battery for psps
Feb 17, 2019 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because Sony that's why
Feb 17, 2019 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ty AliExpress
Feb 17, 2019 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try AliExpress even
Feb 17, 2019 2:55 AM - kenenthk: Fasttech and ebay just have over priced garbage
Feb 17, 2019 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Feb 17, 2019 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Newegg?
Feb 17, 2019 3:02 AM - kenenthk: Same no name branded shit
Feb 17, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: I have a semi radish camo snake water edition too no way of seeing if it still works
Feb 17, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Rarish
Feb 17, 2019 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Snake water even
Feb 17, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Snake water sounds like a euphemism for jizz
Feb 17, 2019 3:15 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Metal-Solid-Peace-Walker-Bundle/dp/B003QN5ZTE
Feb 17, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 1 left you better order soon lol
Feb 17, 2019 3:21 AM - kenenthk: Maybe I could sale mine alone for 400 as is 
Feb 17, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then buy a Wii and external hard drive!!!
Feb 17, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best game system
Feb 17, 2019 3:30 AM - kenenthk: I have a Wii already
Feb 17, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So 2 would be better lol
Feb 17, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Modded Dreamcast? OG Xbox?
Feb 17, 2019 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Got a dreamcast and 500gb LG xbox no need to mod a dreamcast
Feb 17, 2019 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Og xbox
Feb 17, 2019 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Think theres a TX chip inside it had a 2tb drive in it at one point


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 18, 2019)

Feb 17, 2019 5:40 AM - kenenthk: I just saw a youtube ad about a guy shaving his nuts
Feb 17, 2019 7:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: if you find a good name brand psp battery let me know, my psp has no battery after the OG one puffed up
Feb 17, 2019 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nah, he should get one of these instead, its cheaper: https://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-Portable-Limited-Entertainment-Sony-PSP/dp/B001TOMR16/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=hannah+montana+psp&qid=1550388666&s=electronics&sr=1-1-catcorr
Feb 17, 2019 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Say it didn'tcome with a battery and ship it back
Feb 17, 2019 8:40 AM - kenenthk: There is a way to do internal battery mods but I'd hate to open this system up since it's harder to find
Feb 17, 2019 8:43 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Dc84JQuMOtw this is a good idea
Feb 17, 2019 11:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cmLUtv9.mp4
Feb 17, 2019 12:43 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol you guys going to interview with a Nintendo rep again this year?
Feb 17, 2019 1:01 PM - kenenthk: The interview ends with no real answers
Feb 17, 2019 1:19 PM - migles: is ps3hax down?
Feb 17, 2019 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Thats a good question for a nintendo rep
Feb 17, 2019 2:26 PM - Veho: "Where do I find roms?"
Feb 17, 2019 2:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ban Veho. 
Feb 17, 2019 2:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mod asking where to find roms. 
Feb 17, 2019 2:46 PM - Veho: Mods are all corrupt  ;O;
Feb 17, 2019 2:54 PM - DinohScene: can I haz r0mz?
Feb 17, 2019 3:03 PM - migles: "why you hate preservation websites so much?"
Feb 17, 2019 3:04 PM - migles: "specially since you have no interest in releasing the entire retro consoles libraries in VC"
Feb 17, 2019 3:11 PM - Depravo: "preservation"
Feb 17, 2019 3:16 PM - Veho: "Legitimate backups"
Feb 17, 2019 3:17 PM - migles: hey if it was not for the "legitimate backups" i wouldn't buy almost any games
Feb 17, 2019 3:18 PM - migles: and by legitimate backups i mean piracy
Feb 17, 2019 3:27 PM - migles: damn i miss the good old piracy websites
Feb 17, 2019 3:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But would people really want every single game on a console? I know people aren't gonna play every single one! 
Feb 17, 2019 3:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There was some terrible games.
Feb 17, 2019 3:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not every one of them was considered good.
Feb 17, 2019 3:34 PM - migles: yeah but sell the VC as a subscription service ;O; and provide all the roms ;O;;
Feb 17, 2019 3:34 PM - migles: like netflix for old gaemz
Feb 17, 2019 3:34 PM - kenenthk: They would sue veho just for asking
Feb 17, 2019 3:34 PM - Coto: liberen a las ratas
Feb 17, 2019 3:34 PM - migles: freedom to pussy?
Feb 17, 2019 3:36 PM - kenenthk: When it comes to roms nintendomakes sure no one else will reprosucea
Feb 17, 2019 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Reproduce even
Feb 17, 2019 3:37 PM - migles: dont ya forget they need the websites to provide them the roms to sell to us
Feb 17, 2019 3:45 PM - Coto: so according to urban dictionary rata == pastel de pelo (portuguese/br)
Feb 17, 2019 3:45 PM - Coto: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Rata
Feb 17, 2019 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Snitchata?
Feb 17, 2019 4:11 PM - Veho: http://i.imgur.com/X7nYbMt.png
Feb 17, 2019 4:14 PM - migles: rata is female mouse\rat
Feb 17, 2019 4:15 PM - migles: its also slang for pussy
Feb 17, 2019 4:17 PM - Veho: So Rattatta is pusspussy?
Feb 17, 2019 4:17 PM - Coto: o roedora
Feb 17, 2019 4:17 PM - Coto: rata == roedora or rodent (she)
Feb 17, 2019 4:22 PM - Coto: i was just trough an animal rights march and everyone was "free the whatever animal", "free the cats!", "free the dogs" and I begun shouting free the rats. For some reason 80% of women laughed histerically, but men gave me a staring glare.  That's where free the rats come from.
Feb 17, 2019 4:24 PM - Veho: Free the pussy?
Feb 17, 2019 4:27 PM - Coto: rata does not mean pussy here in Chile
Feb 17, 2019 4:27 PM - Coto: maybe in portugal land lol
Feb 17, 2019 4:46 PM - migles: sadly no veho :c
Feb 17, 2019 5:30 PM - SG854: Please no. Or else the Men’s rights activists will start Free the Penis.
Feb 17, 2019 5:32 PM - Veho: Free Deez Nutz.
Feb 17, 2019 5:32 PM - Depravo: There are no men's rights activists.
Feb 17, 2019 5:42 PM - Veho: No?
Feb 17, 2019 5:42 PM - SG854: The are an urban legend
Feb 17, 2019 5:42 PM - Coto: google translate detected
Feb 17, 2019 5:43 PM - SG854: Human error detected
Feb 17, 2019 5:43 PM - Coto: yeah advocate and whine all you want, nobody believes you anymore
Feb 17, 2019 5:44 PM - Coto: we all cool and smart people here
Feb 17, 2019 5:44 PM - Coto: ;-)
Feb 17, 2019 5:45 PM - Coto: that`s the gbatemp I like
Feb 17, 2019 5:47 PM - Veho: We're a bunch of fucking intellectuals here.
Feb 17, 2019 5:48 PM - SG854: I have a degree in knowledge
Feb 17, 2019 5:48 PM - SG854: An IQ of 2,000
Feb 17, 2019 5:52 PM - Memoir: A collective IQ, maybe. :3 dun hate.
Feb 17, 2019 5:58 PM - SG854: So guy that made remade OG Resident Evil soundtrack faked being deaf and had a ghost writer. Funny Story.
Feb 17, 2019 6:03 PM - SG854: He was called Japans Beethoven  https://youtu.be/8S77G0KEtPo
Feb 17, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mentilectuals
Feb 17, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I suspect that's not a real thing lol
Feb 17, 2019 8:07 PM - aos10: wow, nintendo is not holding back on dongles
Feb 17, 2019 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Men are too accuused wrongfully
Feb 17, 2019 8:07 PM - aos10: they are removing most dongles that used for hacking
Feb 17, 2019 8:36 PM - Veho: They want to hack off my dongle?  
Feb 17, 2019 8:37 PM - Chary: Chop chop
Feb 17, 2019 8:44 PM - Veho: 
Feb 17, 2019 8:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OnZbtET.jpg?fb
Feb 17, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: chary
Feb 17, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: you misleading girl!
Feb 17, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: i tought it was dinoh who took care of the reports, since he calls me fam :c
Feb 17, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: and dinoh calls me fam cuz he wants me in his family <3
Feb 17, 2019 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: dinoh calls everyone fam
Feb 17, 2019 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: aos10 what do you mean removing?
Feb 17, 2019 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: they all come from China anyway and China has godmode
Feb 17, 2019 10:17 PM - aos10: Usb dongle like ns atomosphere and many more, payloaders
Feb 17, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh it's fine just get a Android tablet and controller lol
Feb 17, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the Homebrew none of the hassle
Feb 17, 2019 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I hear there is a Switch emulator for Android in the works
Feb 17, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder I Nvidia or AMD will release discreet phone GPUs
Feb 17, 2019 11:59 PM - Depravo: Maybe they already have?
Feb 17, 2019 11:59 PM - Depravo: Discreetly.
Feb 18, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/16/us/tax-refund-check.html
Feb 18, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe 1 million was too much
Feb 18, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if he had tried for like 500000
Feb 18, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 18, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/anthony-weiner-released-from-prison-as-part-of-federal-re-entry-program.amp
Feb 18, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn weiners re-entering things....
Feb 18, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/17/openai-text-generator-dangerous/amp/
Feb 18, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can finally get that William shatner porn script
Feb 18, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "and then.... The.... Plumber... Rang the... Doorbell."
Feb 18, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sallly was... In a.... Pickle... She didn't have..
Feb 18, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enough......
Feb 18, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Money!
Feb 18, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.redmondpie.com/storage-deals-get-discounts-on-sandisk-ultra-3d-2.5-ssd-400gb-microsd-card-more/amp/
Feb 18, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice 400GB MicroSD HMMMM
Feb 18, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been contemplating buying that 8TB WD external for $150. Need like 10 of em lol
Feb 18, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And now I'm done contemplating and I bought it lol
Feb 18, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice
Feb 18, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to replace my ancient 2TB drives
Feb 18, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With something bigger
Feb 18, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would love like 2 of the largest drives but they so spensive
Feb 18, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I filled up the 4TB one I got a year or two ago so fast lol. I've been juggling space for so long that I'm just kinda sick of it lol
Feb 18, 2019 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to fill this in a week and have to juggle space some more lol
Feb 18, 2019 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol for sure
Feb 18, 2019 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I would need like 10,000TBs to be happy lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 19, 2019)

Feb 18, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: There is no such thing as "enough disk space" or "enough RAM".
Feb 18, 2019 5:53 AM - kenenthk: Stop downloading porn tom
Feb 18, 2019 6:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just download more ram 
Feb 18, 2019 6:16 AM - kenenthk: /install/gfy/ramkiller.exe
Feb 18, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJsgzBhG2Qk&feature=share lol
Feb 18, 2019 6:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0cfF2IZ.mp4
Feb 18, 2019 6:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Oik12zK.jpg
Feb 18, 2019 7:25 AM - SG854: MaleMan
Feb 18, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Vj4t1xV.jpg
Feb 18, 2019 9:36 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/bDF4lClT7FY
Feb 18, 2019 9:48 AM - kenenthk: Kinda tempted to buy a vita for 80 bucks from gamestop
Feb 18, 2019 12:32 PM - Veho: Can it be hacked?
Feb 18, 2019 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can it be downgraded?
Feb 18, 2019 12:45 PM - migles: can i have it for free?
Feb 18, 2019 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Porn is free
Feb 18, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I not give money to GameStop? lol
Feb 18, 2019 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'd prefer it if you didn't
Feb 18, 2019 2:41 PM - migles: I'd prefer if you give me the money instead
Feb 18, 2019 2:42 PM - migles: So i am doing an experiment
Feb 18, 2019 2:42 PM - migles: i got the key off my ps3, and i connected the ps3 hdd into my and i am extracting the stuff from it
Feb 18, 2019 2:43 PM - migles: testing it to make sure that if my ps3 dies, i can recover stuff from it
Feb 18, 2019 2:43 PM - migles: this console already YLOD once, the repair shop revived it, but i am not sure if i can trust it to last forever
Feb 18, 2019 2:46 PM - migles: i want to use it as the console to play all ps1 ps2 and maybe psp games
Feb 18, 2019 2:46 PM - migles: and i am very concerned about sudendly the saves are gone
Feb 18, 2019 2:47 PM - migles: the fact this console also has the memory card ports its very cool, i did put an sd card in there and use it as a dormant backup system (every now and then i backup my saves into it)
Feb 18, 2019 4:57 PM - DinohScene: migs, did they reball it or reflow it?
Feb 18, 2019 4:58 PM - migles: i asked them to reball, but i dont know if they actually did it
Feb 18, 2019 4:58 PM - migles: you know.. paid for reball, i dont know the store very well, they might just heated it a while and called it a day
Feb 18, 2019 5:02 PM - migles: they assured me they did reball, but you know.. there is no way to really tell unless i open it up and am able to see signs of reball
Feb 18, 2019 5:06 PM - DinohScene: if they did a proper job, you can't see any signs of it being reballed, unless you take an xray picture of the board
Feb 18, 2019 5:06 PM - DinohScene: but if they got any credability, then yeh, it's reballed
Feb 18, 2019 5:06 PM - DinohScene: if it still outputs high temps then they either forgot to swap out the thermal paste between the IHS and CPU/RSX or you got a faulty temp sensor
Feb 18, 2019 5:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, where are you?
Feb 18, 2019 5:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZClCVajB-s 
Feb 18, 2019 5:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Watch this video.
Feb 18, 2019 8:13 PM - Ericthegreat: Dinoh is probably right, they couldve fucked up a bit though. If you can solder, you can look around yourself, see if you see anything out of place,
Feb 18, 2019 8:14 PM - Ericthegreat: Unless they have a replacement policy, thend o that
Feb 18, 2019 9:49 PM - DinohScene: do note that the PS3 is designed to run "hot"
Feb 18, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/sold-a-stuffed-whale-penis-for-6000?utm_source=reddit.com
Feb 18, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apnews.com/2a40fb45332e48deb89ada69e71ed6a7
Feb 19, 2019 1:08 AM - Ericthegreat: Thats crazy
Feb 19, 2019 1:09 AM - Ericthegreat: The thing is most doctors make enough money and don't want crackheads at their office
Feb 19, 2019 1:10 AM - Ericthegreat: So I don't get it
Feb 19, 2019 1:10 AM - Ericthegreat: Friend of mine died from oxycotin
Feb 19, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c4OiNpW
Feb 19, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/02/japanese-utility-makes-first-contact-with-melted-fukushima-fuel/?amp=1


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 20, 2019)

Feb 19, 2019 6:11 AM - Veho: The forbidden smoothie.
Feb 19, 2019 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ljpHWfq
Feb 19, 2019 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Feb 19, 2019 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lol
Feb 19, 2019 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Are there any new live tv apks out there that actually works
Feb 19, 2019 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so everyone at work is always going on about teatime or something
Feb 19, 2019 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://troypoint.com/install-teatv/
Feb 19, 2019 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't really do the whole streaming TV stuff anymore though, I have Netflix/Amazon/DirecTVNow/Youtube.
Feb 19, 2019 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be perfectly honest... I could cancel them all right now and not miss a thing, I spend more time at work than at home.
Feb 19, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get like a little under 10 hours at home a day (accounting for drive time) if I stop and get food out it depends on how fast the place is lol
Feb 19, 2019 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Give me your directtv account asshole
Feb 19, 2019 12:48 PM - kenenthk: I said please
Feb 19, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 19, 2019 1:19 PM - kenenthk: Of course it's always the one channel that never works I actually wanna see on those apps
Feb 19, 2019 2:41 PM - Coto: food for the thought: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-16146-2
Feb 19, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much the Direct TV Now is pretty flawless lol
Feb 19, 2019 2:46 PM - Coto: so my t450 was upgraded with a 6-cell battery and an internal battery. Now I get 9 hours out of a 2.5GHZ Quad processor.
Feb 19, 2019 2:47 PM - Coto: god bless science
Feb 19, 2019 2:52 PM - Megadriver94: Bless this mess
Feb 19, 2019 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Give me your log in damn you
Feb 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 19, 2019 5:39 PM - kenenthk: https://www.attwatchtv.com this is kinda cool
Feb 19, 2019 6:50 PM - T-hug: Spider-Man Into the Spider-Verse 2019 720p WEB-DL H264 AC3-EVO
Feb 19, 2019 6:51 PM - Voxel: Fuck yeah! Been waiting to wath this for free.
Feb 19, 2019 6:51 PM - Voxel: *watch
Feb 19, 2019 7:20 PM - Veho: Rumor has it it's good.
Feb 19, 2019 7:44 PM - Depravo: I have the BluRay pre-ordered.
Feb 19, 2019 10:02 PM - kenenthk: I bet I could turn a profit on this https://kansascity.craigslist.org/vgm/d/buckner-white-psp/6787601083.html
Feb 19, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet it's stolen or broken lol
Feb 19, 2019 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Theres no battery
Feb 19, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if not it's a fantastic price
Feb 19, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even so lol
Feb 19, 2019 10:08 PM - kenenthk: That would be an hour long drive
Feb 19, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/doogee-s90-modular-rugged-smartphone-smashes-kickstarter-target
Feb 19, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 509 bucks... Kinda want it lol
Feb 19, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Loving my S60
Feb 19, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Custom ROM made it awesome
Feb 19, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Latest update to open camera fixed the muddy picture issue so now it does feel like a 21 mega pixel HDR cam
Feb 19, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could still focus a bit faster but it's nice
Feb 19, 2019 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I want a jetpack
Feb 19, 2019 10:17 PM - kenenthk: http://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/gravity-industries-jet-suit-series-4_5161-10212-GRAVITYJETSUIT/?cm_mmc=PLA-_-GoogleUS-_-HOMETECH-_-GRAVITYINDUSTRIES&gclid=CjwKCAiA767jBRBqEiwAGdAOr-O0sQEo9hBpY746XbwNDBdZwihedtNYUy-uz3JwfDiRziQ0NlhtEhoCogsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds#
Feb 19, 2019 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Even then if i had a jetpack I still couldn't get gamerzmum out a bed 
Feb 19, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 19, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How long can it fly.... I remember the old rocket ones could fly like 28 seconds or something really really short
Feb 19, 2019 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: hey, psi 
Feb 19, 2019 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you see the video I posted?


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 21, 2019)

Feb 20, 2019 7:17 AM - kenenthk: No he didnt
Feb 20, 2019 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Buy me one too
Feb 20, 2019 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've always wanted a jetpack
Feb 20, 2019 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Shit 1050 hp is more than almost every car and it only weighs 27 kg
Feb 20, 2019 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: says 5-10 minutes and 32mph speed record
Feb 20, 2019 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: You're not going to be using it to travel long distances but hey it's faster than finding parking
Feb 20, 2019 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Hell work is only 5 or 10 minutes away I can imagine the news articles guy takes jetpack to work
Feb 20, 2019 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Metro.Exodus-CPY
Feb 20, 2019 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eyyyyyyyy
Feb 20, 2019 3:23 PM - BORTZ: your a father and you still pirate games? You disgust me.
Feb 20, 2019 3:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes I forget Bortz name is purple 
Feb 20, 2019 3:27 PM - BORTZ: why?
Feb 20, 2019 3:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause I feel like I remember you being green much longer.
Feb 20, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, you expect me to spend money on video games instead of my baby? SHAME ON YOU BORTZ
Feb 20, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SHAME SHAME SHAME
Feb 20, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrDSqODtEFM
Feb 20, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom has new priorities 
Feb 20, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Consequence of being a adult now. 
Feb 20, 2019 3:46 PM - migles: bortz is weird, its like tom wouldn't teach his babies to save money
Feb 20, 2019 3:48 PM - BORTZ: what's wrong with you all
Feb 20, 2019 3:48 PM - BORTZ: the obvious answer is to sell the baby
Feb 20, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit you right
Feb 20, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: brb making thread in trading section
Feb 20, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's the average going rate for a babby Bortz? I'm sure you know all about it ;O;
Feb 20, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 20, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No tom, keep baby. Selling baby bad.
Feb 20, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't listen to spider-man for baby advice 
Feb 20, 2019 3:56 PM - BORTZ: Depends on the baby's skills tom. People pay about $50 for babies with lawn care experience, especally ones with weed wacker skills
Feb 20, 2019 3:56 PM - BORTZ: Babies who can do taxes go for a bit more
Feb 20, 2019 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How much can I get for one that just shits and eats?
Feb 20, 2019 4:00 PM - migles: this is the reason gbatemp gets first place in NSA and FBI eyes
Feb 20, 2019 4:00 PM - migles: now i can't secretly share roms and isos :c
Feb 20, 2019 4:01 PM - migles: speaking of illegal gaemz
Feb 20, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/7oED2Lh.jpg surely that's worth a tenner?
Feb 20, 2019 4:02 PM - migles: is there any value for gamecube games burned into 8cm discs?
Feb 20, 2019 4:04 PM - BORTZ: looks like its in decent condition
Feb 20, 2019 4:04 PM - BORTZ: Less than 10,000 miles right?
Feb 20, 2019 4:04 PM - migles: i mean, its getting harder to find blank mini dvd-r discs, it seems a waste to put theese into the trash
Feb 20, 2019 4:04 PM - BORTZ: You could ask for $20 and probably get it
Feb 20, 2019 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 20, 2019 4:05 PM - BORTZ: If you want to invest a little money and install multi-language drivers you could stand to make another $40 to the right buyer
Feb 20, 2019 4:06 PM - Coto: Bortz words are wise 50% of the time
Feb 20, 2019 4:06 PM - Coto: Seems like myself
Feb 20, 2019 4:06 PM - BORTZ: There's a sweet spot though,. If you wait till they are teenagers, no one wants them again until they are about mid 20's when they come with their own job and apartment
Feb 20, 2019 4:06 PM - BORTZ: good luck, tom
Feb 20, 2019 4:07 PM - Coto: Yea
Feb 20, 2019 4:07 PM - Coto: ;-)
Feb 20, 2019 5:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 20, 2019 6:28 PM - kenenthk: I'm never buying a hardees shake again
Feb 20, 2019 6:31 PM - kenenthk: No more retro hardware for tom
Feb 20, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: So
Feb 20, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: i never played one of thoose plataformers by rare
Feb 20, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: banjo kazoey or whatever it was the name
Feb 20, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: any recomendations to which one should i start with=
Feb 20, 2019 6:41 PM - migles: ho wait, i only can play the n64 ones.. i tought they where also in the PS
Feb 20, 2019 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Isn't crash bandicoot by rare
Feb 20, 2019 9:38 PM - Depravo: Obviously not.
Feb 20, 2019 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Must be thinking of another game donkey Kong for the snes maybe I have found memories of seeing that logo on my snes unless I'm confusing myself
Feb 20, 2019 9:53 PM - kenenthk: To be fair that game went through a handful of publishers and developers through the years 
Feb 20, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Play Conker's Bad Fur Day first 
Feb 20, 2019 10:49 PM - DinohScene: CONKER!?
Feb 20, 2019 10:49 PM - DinohScene: Conker L&R ftw
Feb 20, 2019 11:02 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Conker l&r is trash
Feb 20, 2019 11:31 PM - Chary: Re: rare games: DKC is goty every year
Feb 21, 2019 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Cant wait until China steals the galaxy fold design so I can afford one
Feb 21, 2019 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-521#post-8401967
Feb 21, 2019 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/entry/my-first-sous-vide-experience-possibly-nsfw.15576/
Feb 21, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8OAIfJr.gifv
Feb 21, 2019 2:46 AM - blujay: is that in a church?
Feb 21, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I did say "Oh god..." lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 22, 2019)

Feb 21, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: And the woman said "Oh, dog..."
Feb 21, 2019 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 21, 2019 11:23 AM - Chary: watch your language young man
Feb 21, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: Wouldn't that be hearing tho
Feb 21, 2019 12:32 PM - migles: hey young woman
Feb 21, 2019 12:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 21, 2019 1:42 PM - kenenthk: I want jimmy johns
Feb 21, 2019 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want sloppy joes
Feb 21, 2019 1:45 PM - kenenthk: I bet you do
Feb 21, 2019 1:45 PM - migles: i could use a sloppy mary
Feb 21, 2019 1:49 PM - migles: any recomendation for a specific multimeter? i need to get one to make my life simplier
Feb 21, 2019 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Probe
Feb 21, 2019 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: any cheap $10 multimeter will do the job
Feb 21, 2019 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want to make your life even easier get one with automatic range selection
Feb 21, 2019 2:27 PM - kenenthk: One of my friends left a nice stocking cap and I'm debating on keeping it
Feb 21, 2019 2:40 PM - BORTZ: Tom you sell that baby yet?
Feb 21, 2019 2:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bad bortz. 
Feb 21, 2019 2:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't convince people to sell babies.
Feb 21, 2019 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure did Bortz, got a great deal from this nearby diner 
Feb 21, 2019 2:47 PM - BORTZ: noice!
Feb 21, 2019 2:47 PM - BORTZ: baby veil is hard to come by this time of year
Feb 21, 2019 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Apple bees?
Feb 21, 2019 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Has anyone ever drank Jumex? Stuffs pretty good
Feb 21, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I said diner, not garbage dump ;O;
Feb 21, 2019 2:51 PM - kenenthk: That's also a good place for babies
Feb 21, 2019 2:57 PM - BORTZ: if hes going to sell a baby you want the buyer to be a reputable source lol
Feb 21, 2019 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Ebay
Feb 21, 2019 3:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cragislist? 
Feb 21, 2019 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: not even if the people buying it can't have kids and are desperate?
Feb 21, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2146396/amp/British-man-arrested-Thailand-suitcase-dead-babies-used-religious-ritual.html
Feb 21, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No BBQ sauce 7 out of 10!
Feb 21, 2019 6:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ughh, idk why but it boils my shit when people are making kids and both of them have no job
Feb 21, 2019 6:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: And what's worse is that there's people who say " that's totally fine"
Feb 21, 2019 7:32 PM - Depravo: That's totally fine.
Feb 21, 2019 7:34 PM - Ericthegreat: Damn Psionic that was a rough link
Feb 21, 2019 7:35 PM - Depravo: All daily fail links are rough. Never give them your clicks.
Feb 21, 2019 8:06 PM - Megadriver94: Why did they cancel Star Wars Detours? Response: Uhhhhhhhhhhh…………
Feb 21, 2019 8:32 PM - migles: lol i figured out an IDE cable is perfect to connect to a pi 40 pins thing
Feb 21, 2019 8:32 PM - migles: had a old cable here, i am checking for continuity to make sure there are no jumperino things


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 23, 2019)

Feb 22, 2019 5:33 AM - kenenthk: https://www.change.org/p/christian-moms-against-private-education-sell-montana-to-canada-for-1-trillion-to-eliminate-the-national-debt?utm_medium=pet_copylink_1
Feb 22, 2019 7:39 AM - Dionicio3: That's the best petition ever
Feb 22, 2019 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Sell them to Mexico
Feb 22, 2019 2:03 PM - Veho: Either way they would be better off than staying in the US...
Feb 22, 2019 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Let's sell Washington to Canada
Feb 22, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles: i guess that's why they used that connector
Feb 22, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: so they don't have to specifically design a new connector
Feb 22, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but wait doesnt IDE have a pin missing in the middle
Feb 22, 2019 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you try plugging it in you'll bend that pin
Feb 22, 2019 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you don't need that pin but still
Feb 22, 2019 3:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FRIDAY 
Feb 22, 2019 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Sweet found a power brick that works on my psp and it still has cfw on it
Feb 22, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: but wait doesnt IDE have a pin missing in the middle < Depends on the cable. Some have pin 20 blocked off as a key pin so you connect the cable the right way up, and some don't because there are various devices that can use pin 20 for power
Feb 22, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a cable that has pin 20 blocked off, you can always drill a hole into it if you wanted
Feb 22, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC on the Pi's GPIO, 20 is one of the grounds so it doesn't matter much lol
Feb 22, 2019 4:19 PM - kenenthk: I actually forgot you could power a psp with just the charger and no battery
Feb 22, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Now I gotta find a USB cable that fits in it 
Feb 22, 2019 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: you can't update it without a charged battery though
Feb 22, 2019 4:55 PM - kenenthk: No need to its already on there
Feb 22, 2019 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine is on 5.00-m33 with no battery 
Feb 22, 2019 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Saw a couple OEMs on ebay but they're like 35 each
Feb 22, 2019 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: really?
Feb 22, 2019 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bought an "OEM" PSP battery on ebay for $30 including shipping and it was fake as hell
Feb 22, 2019 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it psp-1000 or 2000 or 3000?
Feb 22, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the new ones on ebay come from china i bet they are 100% fake
Feb 22, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they dont provide a picture of the back dont buy it cause the back is the only way you can tell if its a fake
Feb 22, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: and compare the back to pics on google make sure it matches exactly and the QR code is valid
Feb 22, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: the one i bought had a fake qr code lol (wasnt even a square) and the text on the back was a mix of different legit ones produced in different countries
Feb 22, 2019 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i asked for a refund and got it but the seller said he hadnt gotten any complaints and he kept selling the damn things as OEM even knowing they are fake
Feb 22, 2019 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: ebay sellers can be such assholes
Feb 22, 2019 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: sell fake batteries all you want but if you know they're fake don't list them as OEM
Feb 22, 2019 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially not for that price
Feb 22, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: likely the only real OEM batteries you'll find are all used and who knows how long they'll last
Feb 22, 2019 6:45 PM - Megadriver94: There still might be a handful or two loose new PS Vita OEM batteries remaining...
Feb 22, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: PS vita maybe
Feb 22, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were still being made until not that long ago no
Feb 22, 2019 6:50 PM - Megadriver94: I'm still holding out for someone to revive official support for Reisix CFW.
Feb 22, 2019 6:50 PM - Megadriver94: *ReiSIX
Feb 22, 2019 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Far.Cry.New.Dawn-CODEX
Feb 22, 2019 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that didn't take long
Feb 22, 2019 7:21 PM - Veho: So what's up with this "credit rating" thing in the US?
Feb 22, 2019 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, in general or was there some big news thing I haven't seen yet?
Feb 22, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In general it's tl;dr just a number used to assess risk by a lender.
Feb 22, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shit system in the US, to generate a decent score you have to go and drown yourself in debt lol
Feb 22, 2019 7:49 PM - Veho: Nothing major, just an imgur post combined with Chary's last status update.
Feb 22, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: I used to think credit rating was just about your previous debts and payments.
Feb 22, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: But apparently if you never owed anything your credit rating will be bad too.
Feb 22, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you never owed anything, you'll have no credit at all
Feb 22, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: So in order to build up a good credit rating, you need to get a credit card and buy a bunch of shit.
Feb 22, 2019 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, and if you have just one it'll still be shit, you need a lot of debt to gain a lot of credit lol
Feb 22, 2019 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fucking stupid lol
Feb 22, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A recent example, I'm getting a mortgage loan to pay off my land contract for my house, and because I've only had two credit cards that barely get used and get paid off every month I don't have good enough credit, so they have to generate a "nontraditional credit rating" by pulling a years worth of bank statements and utility bills
Feb 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though my score is decent, it's 770 (with max of 850), but because it's only based on those two cards it's not enough on it's own for major stuff
Feb 22, 2019 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: shouldn't them getting paid off every month improve your credit score?
Feb 22, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: Around these parts they ask for your bank statements.
Feb 22, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but having only two doesn't mean you have enough of a credit history to be good, you need a lot of history to have a considerable "good" score
Feb 22, 2019 7:55 PM - soplaytk: anyone play mine craft for 3ds
Feb 22, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As I said, it's a fucking stupid system, really needs a massive overhaul that will never happen
Feb 22, 2019 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: "only" two? 
Feb 22, 2019 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I would say two is too many
Feb 22, 2019 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: and 4 like me is definitely way too many
Feb 22, 2019 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: only people with financial problems or just way too much money have that many credit cards
Feb 22, 2019 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you'd be right everywhere else in the world
Feb 22, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually two might be a good amount, you can get different discounts and cashback from them
Feb 22, 2019 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a good amount as long as you're not struggling financially
Feb 22, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the US, having more credit accounts you can pay off per month is best. Some people I know say that you should have 5+ accounts that go on your credit report if you want to have what is universally considered as a good score
Feb 22, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fucking dumb
Feb 22, 2019 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just have a couple bills I know I can pay off on one, and the other is used for like gas or the occasional lunch or whatever, I never put any more than I know I can't afford in a month on a card, but that's just not good enough ;O;
Feb 22, 2019 8:00 PM - Veho: So the only way to have good credit is to pay a ton of interest to credit card companies each month?
Feb 22, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, you don't have to pay interest so long as you pay off your balance before interest is due
Feb 22, 2019 8:02 PM - Veho: So basically is you pay cash you will have bad credit rating, but if you pay with a credit card and then pay that off the next day, you will have good credit rating?
Feb 22, 2019 8:02 PM - Veho: *if
Feb 22, 2019 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically, yeah
Feb 22, 2019 8:06 PM - Veho: Well that's just silly.
Feb 22, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well, it is called a *credit* rating after all
Feb 22, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: And it's silly.
Feb 22, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: The scroll wheel / middle click on my mouse is borked again  
Feb 22, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: I need to perform percussive maintenance.
Feb 22, 2019 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's definitely silly
Feb 22, 2019 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Here it's more based on age and income
Feb 22, 2019 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I couldn't get a credit card at 18, but at 23 or 24 or so I got one no problem
Feb 22, 2019 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Income wasn't much different, relative to inflation
Feb 22, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love this company!! Latest post is paying me 22.50 an hour lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I can post here once in a while 
Feb 22, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Miss all my GBA friends though lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 22, 2019 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi never saw the video
Feb 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did not  lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Repost?
Feb 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Moon164: I miss when people were interested in developing Homebrew for Wii U, but it looks like the Switch has taken all the focus, I still expect updates for the PPSSPP on Wii U.
Feb 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can peek at it here lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZClCVajB-s
Feb 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS! 
Feb 22, 2019 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you know there is a archive of our conversations here?
Feb 22, 2019 9:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone been copy and pasting all out stuff into a thread. 
Feb 22, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I did see that one lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hilarious!
Feb 22, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn this place is like inbred or something everyone looks like my bolo lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuck it no time to sort em out.... Lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:56 PM - DinohScene: you mean the Shoutbox thread in the EoF?
Feb 22, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey there sexy thing! Lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Feb 22, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like that would be Dinohs theme song
Feb 22, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I believe in miracles you sexy thing
Feb 22, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that's the only line I know lol
Feb 22, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thor is gonna strike me down lol
Feb 22, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear to God if Thor kills me I'll haunt the shout box twice as much as now lol
Feb 22, 2019 10:00 PM - DinohScene: me theme song? me theme song is this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGayHWov0eU
Feb 22, 2019 10:00 PM - DinohScene: : D
Feb 22, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/P5mtclwloEQ
Feb 22, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one Dinoh lol
Feb 22, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going ancient school lol
Feb 22, 2019 10:05 PM - DinohScene: ghehehe
Feb 22, 2019 10:05 PM - DinohScene: deffo
Feb 22, 2019 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcgkRp2IUsc
Feb 22, 2019 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You may like this one too PSi 
Feb 22, 2019 10:14 PM - DinohScene: cockbag tan, come here and face me!
Feb 22, 2019 10:23 PM - DinohScene: goodbye Tan : D
Feb 22, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 22, 2019 10:29 PM - DinohScene: the twat launched at me with a few pixies and 4 air elementals
Feb 22, 2019 10:30 PM - DinohScene: HAHAHA, what a pleb
Feb 22, 2019 10:59 PM - DinohScene: welp, that's a new record
Feb 22, 2019 10:59 PM - DinohScene: slaughtered an enemy in 6 turns
Feb 22, 2019 11:04 PM - SG854: Menergy? Pokemen https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCWTfPLX58dvG4nN5MBHwk-A
Feb 22, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird my finger print sensor if I swiped it while chrome is open starts a find on page dialogue lol
Feb 22, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know how to stop that?
Feb 22, 2019 11:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Use the stop command 
Feb 22, 2019 11:44 PM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZPQtb6NWKM
Feb 22, 2019 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo that was too hard to masterbate too  lol
Feb 22, 2019 11:58 PM - Depravo: The blue hand of the law.
Feb 22, 2019 11:58 PM - Depravo: Incidentally that single is from the first album I ever bought.
Feb 23, 2019 12:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, no masturbating in the shoutboc 
Feb 23, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My first album was Ratt out of the cellar
Feb 23, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Great album
Feb 23, 2019 12:13 AM - Depravo: Also, if you can't masturbate to a young and semi-naked Andy Bell then you're not trying hard enough.
Feb 23, 2019 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is a box for shouting not doing "That which you just described" 
Feb 23, 2019 12:17 AM - Depravo: But we can't shout about masturbation? Is this communist Russia or something?
Feb 23, 2019 12:19 AM - Depravo: If we can't figuratively masturbate over 80's pop icons then the terrorists have truly won.
Feb 23, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He laughed when I said figuratively.... Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like 4 hours left here so bored... But it could be worse the guy with the guns and bombs could show up and then it would be exciting....
Feb 23, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rather be bored lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:25 AM - Depravo: God bless America.
Feb 23, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides if I had to kill anyone there would be like soooo much paperwork 
Feb 23, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo as I sit here with my Glock 17 and like 3 full mags 17 rounds each
Feb 23, 2019 12:26 AM - Depravo: What's the current security/shooter score tally?
Feb 23, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far like 7 months working and haven't had to shoot anyone yet 
Feb 23, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hurray for less paperwork lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There was just in the news an almost shooting really weird here near me hang on I'll find a link lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:29 AM - Depravo: But nationwide, how many mall cops step up and get killed versus how many just hide. And live.
Feb 23, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwiStMXjzNDgAhVNPN8KHT8ACBYQzPwBegQIARAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fnypost.com%2F2019%2F02%2F21%2Fflorida-mayor-arrested-at-home-opens-fire-at-cops-sheriff%2F&psig=AOvVaw0yE8LD-2v5mk7ZzGrXuhtM&ust=1550968160836452
Feb 23, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm not right lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:30 AM - Depravo: Is a brief interview on local TV worth the risk?
Feb 23, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like that scene from Robo Cop lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I want a car with really shitty gas mileage!!!! The SUX 2000!!!
Feb 23, 2019 12:31 AM - Depravo: Fuck! I just scored an Eagle on Everybody's Golf.
Feb 23, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!!!
Feb 23, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eagles are like freedom incarnate!!! Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:32 AM - Depravo: I just scored an AMERICA!
Feb 23, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depravo you should buy some guns!!! Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Be all you can be!! Or something lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:34 AM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/CQjmc/33545983a3.jpg
Feb 23, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Feb 23, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But can you shoot the ether golfers?
Feb 23, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Call Of Duty War on the 9th hole?
Feb 23, 2019 12:36 AM - Depravo: I'm as drunk as fuck and I've being bogeying left right and centre. This was random.
Feb 23, 2019 12:36 AM - Depravo: More luck than judgement.
Feb 23, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Roger Roger we got the tangos pinned down in the sand trap!
Feb 23, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to bust out the belt fed grenade launcher
Feb 23, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XZYvCUSusQI
Feb 23, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks scary and fun at the same time lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When you want to really send a message lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost feel like that's too much power lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I would have trouble resisting the urge to just randomly blow up everything lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh look a woodchuck!! 8 or 9 grenades should do it...
Feb 23, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8cv9yKxIEYI
Feb 23, 2019 12:44 AM - Depravo: Occasionally I feel guilty of subscribing to negative stereotypes...
Feb 23, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:47 AM - Depravo: Just got a birdie. It's no eagle but still better than I deserve.
Feb 23, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Birdie isn't that the old character from McDonald's? Lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?ei=dJhwXLugH4TGsAXM0ayYBg&q=mcdonalds+birdie+the+early+bird&oq=mcdonalds+birdie&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-serp.1.1.0l3j0i22i30l2.68.1353..3839...0.0..0.489.2355.2-3j2j2......0....1.........35i39j0i131i67j0i10j0i131j0i20i263.p2g9WgfipU0#imgrc=RtvzelHjtnZTNM:
Feb 23, 2019 12:50 AM - Depravo: We never had that one. We had Hamburglar and Grimace.
Feb 23, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Grimace was my favorite
Feb 23, 2019 12:50 AM - Depravo: Hamberdlar.
Feb 23, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamburger belonged in gitmo....
Feb 23, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waterboard his ass!
Feb 23, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Burgler even ol autocorrect
Feb 23, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ronald gave me the creeps
Feb 23, 2019 12:52 AM - Depravo: I might edit all these to say hamberder.
Feb 23, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol do it confuse the children lol
Feb 23, 2019 12:53 AM - Depravo: 80's joke: What do MacDonald's and the Whitehouse have in common?
Feb 23, 2019 12:54 AM - Depravo: They both have a clown called Ronald.
Feb 23, 2019 12:54 AM - Depravo: 30 years ago that would have got a standing ovation.
Feb 23, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The new one is a meme about the clown from It a d Ronald
Feb 23, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: About how many they have killed
Feb 23, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.pinimg.com/736x/73/03/42/73034224dc33faf9a0223e67768b5b13--silly-memes-memes-funny-adult.jpg
Feb 23, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgflip.com/275f8o.jpg
Feb 23, 2019 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZg7EBxbqSE
Feb 23, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 24, 2019)

Feb 23, 2019 7:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1:53 AM - Depravo: 80's joke: What do MacDonald's and the Whitehouse have in common? 1:54 AM - Depravo: They both have a clown called Ronald.
Feb 23, 2019 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: 2019 joke, what does mcdonalds and the whiehouse have in common? they both have a clown named Donald
Feb 23, 2019 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer that one
Feb 23, 2019 10:17 AM - Depravo: Except the McDonald's clown isn't called Donald you nincompoop.
Feb 23, 2019 10:25 AM - Veho: He's called McDonald.
Feb 23, 2019 10:43 AM - Depravo: OK, the white house doesn't have a McDonald.
Feb 23, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: I wasn't disagreeing with you.
Feb 23, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: I'm trying to think of a cartoon character that would fit the white house occupant but I can't.
Feb 23, 2019 11:43 AM - Depravo: Eric Cartman.
Feb 23, 2019 1:17 PM - Nincompoopdo: Donald Duck
Feb 23, 2019 1:19 PM - Nincompoopdo: Humpty Dumpty sat on the wall...
Feb 23, 2019 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Feb 23, 2019 1:45 PM - Ericthegreat: Depravo I took it as he eats at McDonald's and is the clown their, but I guess he probably doesn't go there himself
Feb 23, 2019 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Ex McDonald employees just get hired by the white house as chefs
Feb 23, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/cloud-backup-company-weighs-in-on-ssd-reliability-versus-mechanical-hdds/
Feb 23, 2019 5:49 PM - VinLark: rEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Feb 23, 2019 6:48 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0140Z6T5U/ref=sspa_mw_detail_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A8Z6DVYAI4T8M why the fuck are people spend $40 on this
Feb 23, 2019 6:50 PM - kenenthk: The .rar is free
Feb 23, 2019 7:48 PM - Depravo: Some people are honest.
Feb 23, 2019 8:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gau7cG9.jpg
Feb 23, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2019 8:27 PM - kenenthk: I never lied about using torrents
Feb 23, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dMnbFbY.png
Feb 23, 2019 8:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/45GKhas.mp4
Feb 23, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: 
Feb 23, 2019 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho using emotes is the best part of shoutbox 
Feb 23, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HBDAhgy_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 23, 2019 11:20 PM - SG854: Chicken Noodle Soup
Feb 23, 2019 11:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey BTTF:TG is good
Feb 23, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Depravo: Except the McDonald's clown isn't called Donald you nincompoop.
Feb 23, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: ehh close enough
Feb 23, 2019 11:32 PM - SG854: High Pitched Squealing, Hyper Ventilation, Froathing Out the Mouth are symptoms of a rabid Trump Supporter.
Feb 23, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say you are describing rabies in general lol
Feb 23, 2019 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: same
Feb 23, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But by supporting Hilary it makes you immune to having a bad uninformed opinion any racism and sexism or any other ism's... lol
Feb 24, 2019 1:40 AM - kenenthk: And you get vagina dpiders
Feb 24, 2019 1:40 AM - kenenthk: Spiders
Feb 24, 2019 3:00 AM - SG854: Trump is my Daddy. He can spank me hard any time.
Feb 24, 2019 3:25 AM - Namesnipe: kinky


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 25, 2019)

Feb 24, 2019 5:49 AM - Memoir: Those baby hands spanking...
Feb 24, 2019 10:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/O7liIdc
Feb 24, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AzuJ5Hr
Feb 24, 2019 5:33 PM - p1ngpong: steam key JYNC4-EYRJG-LKQKB
Feb 24, 2019 6:11 PM - Tattorack: SSHHHOOOUUUT!!!!
Feb 24, 2019 6:40 PM - kenenthk: I bought these proba9will be returned
Feb 24, 2019 6:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07N78YLW8/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_pre_ship_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Feb 24, 2019 6:41 PM - Memoir: Knockoff airpods... K then
Feb 24, 2019 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Isniff a lot of bullshit in that listing
Feb 24, 2019 6:41 PM - kenenthk: $20 vs $150 hmm you think
Feb 24, 2019 6:42 PM - Memoir: What's worse than buying official? Buying knockoff. Oh well.
Feb 24, 2019 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Not always true
Feb 24, 2019 6:42 PM - Memoir: Bought knockoff LG Bluetooth headphones.. Yeah, never again.
Feb 24, 2019 6:43 PM - kenenthk: If they duck they go back no big deal
Feb 24, 2019 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Suck*
Feb 24, 2019 6:44 PM - kenenthk: But this is coming from a guy that doesnt mind store branded foods over name brand
Feb 24, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes the store brand is better
Feb 24, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not always or even most of the time but yeah lol
Feb 24, 2019 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Experiment to find what's best.
Feb 24, 2019 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True for a lot of things lol
Feb 24, 2019 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, do you have psychic powers? 
Feb 24, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Posted right now looking for a mad bomber lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well is it a bomber if they made threats and where arrested with bomb making materials?
Feb 24, 2019 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 24, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear this job is going to make me shoot someone someday
Feb 24, 2019 7:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 24, 2019 7:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How do you know that, are you really psychic?
Feb 24, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope never but damn I'm literally in the parking lot of a behavioral health place right now armed with a BOLO sheet of the guy lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get glimpses of the future sometimes
Feb 24, 2019 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 24, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird beyond deja Vu stuff
Feb 24, 2019 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this the part when I say something funny?
Feb 24, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like one time my friend was at a store trying to buy something only one left but someone hid it behind some other stuff like 8 isles away
Feb 24, 2019 7:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Feb 24, 2019 7:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There 
Feb 24, 2019 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Took him right too it lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: People need to stop doing that to the groceries 
Feb 24, 2019 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And then there are the people I tried to prevent from dying lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is mine cream soda 
Feb 24, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue
Feb 24, 2019 7:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hiding my cream soda 
Feb 24, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait wtf just realized this place is empty today lol Sunday
Feb 24, 2019 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least the battered women's part is open
Feb 24, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, today is sunday
Feb 24, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should be at home 
Feb 24, 2019 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm only getting like 80 hours this week 
Feb 24, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pay cut lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last check was almost 3K dollars
Feb 24, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to leave in about an hour
Feb 24, 2019 7:18 PM - kenenthk: I might have gotten screwed on this one all the review dates are the same
Feb 24, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reviews?
Feb 24, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What of?
Feb 24, 2019 7:18 PM - kenenthk: Check the product reviews
Feb 24, 2019 7:18 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07N78YLW8/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_pre_ship_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Feb 24, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whatcha buying a new strap on? Lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:19 PM - kenenthk: I reported it the agent said they never seen that before lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3-4 hours on 80mah? Nice
Feb 24, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone has 5000mah lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:21 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but look at the review dates
Feb 24, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably fake lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they seem OK from the specs
Feb 24, 2019 7:21 PM - kenenthk: The two real ones left shitty reviews lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ouch
Feb 24, 2019 7:22 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if I just got a seller banned
Feb 24, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order from AliExpress lol
Feb 24, 2019 7:22 PM - kenenthk: If so my work for the day is done
Feb 24, 2019 7:22 PM - kenenthk: The amazon agent was all like oh God I didn't even see the dates
Feb 24, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 24, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/cbp-seizes-more-than-19m-of-cocaine-found-inside-a-pineapple-shipment-officials.amp
Feb 24, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pineapple is there any fruit we can trust? Lol
Feb 24, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So who is buying a galaxy S10?
Feb 24, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks cool lol
Feb 24, 2019 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not
Feb 24, 2019 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: keeping my S7 edge for like a couple more years at least
Feb 24, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So at least they last a while lol
Feb 24, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about buying my wife the S9+
Feb 24, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YEzK45D
Feb 24, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qhpQjxB
Feb 24, 2019 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: only do so if you can get it for a good price once the S10 is out
Feb 25, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the one I want to get for my wife is like 700 bucks right now lol
Feb 25, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S9-Unlocked-Smartphone/dp/B079JXY4TJ/ref=sr_1_1?s=wireless&ie=UTF8&qid=1551057862&sr=1-1&keywords=Galaxy+S9%2B
Feb 25, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Phone companies are running out of ideas
Feb 25, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: More power more cameras
Feb 25, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: And the fold is just two phones tied together
Feb 25, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Admit it though it looks bad ass lol
Feb 25, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fold me like one of your French girls... lol
Feb 25, 2019 1:41 AM - kenenthk: Looks thicker than your mom while folded tho
Feb 25, 2019 1:42 AM - kenenthk: The mateX executed the idea better imo
Feb 25, 2019 1:42 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/24/18238269/huawei-foldable-phone-mate-x-price-release-date-specs-mwc-2019
Feb 25, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My next phone is going to be one of those folding things so it can double as my tablet lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 26, 2019)

Feb 25, 2019 4:04 AM - Memoir: Huawei showing Samsung, once again, how to do it.
Feb 25, 2019 5:07 AM - Captain_N: how about better batteries instead of folding phones.....
Feb 25, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My current phone has 5000mah but yeah more wpld be nice
Feb 25, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would
Feb 25, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought by now we would be using carbon nano tube batteries or graphine lol
Feb 25, 2019 9:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: its really hard to come up with a new battery tech that is safe to use, higher energy density means more potential for fire and explosions
Feb 25, 2019 9:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: as well as that, the batteries have to both be easy and cheap to mass produce and they have to last a lot of charge discharge cycles
Feb 25, 2019 9:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems like the problem with a lot of the new battery techs is they can't be mass produced easily/cheaply
Feb 25, 2019 9:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: my next phone will probably be one of those foldable screen ones, they should become a lot more common in the next couple years
Feb 25, 2019 9:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: and hopefully a lot cheaper
Feb 25, 2019 9:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i currently don't have a good reason to upgrade but that would certainly give me one
Feb 25, 2019 9:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: i ditched tablets because i just didn't find it worth carrying two devices that essentially do the same thing but if i only had to carry one device to get the benefits of both that would be different
Feb 25, 2019 1:07 PM - migles: you shouldn't ditch your prescription tablets.
Feb 25, 2019 1:08 PM - Minox: Tablets aren't very useful
Feb 25, 2019 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good for video and games
Feb 25, 2019 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also surfing
Feb 25, 2019 4:58 PM - Veho: Smartphones aren't very useful either. Al the drawbacks of tablets, with te added bonus of a super tiny screen.
Feb 25, 2019 5:06 PM - Arras: tablets are nice for comfy web browsing and video watching if you have money
Feb 25, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tablets were useful in 2012 when the average phone screen size was still <4" and had super awful battery life. Nowadays though you have phones with an average screen size of like 5.5" and only a moderately awful battery life, so the benefits of a larger screen and battery kinda dropped and you're just left with another bulky item to carry around
Feb 25, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Shield Tablet was useful when I needed an extra screen for watching videos while at work, but once I left the office it basically became a 24/7 ebook reader lol
Feb 25, 2019 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Until I bought a Kindle Paperwhite, in which case my Shield TV is now just sitting in a drawer, cuz it's useless ;O;
Feb 25, 2019 6:53 PM - Joe88: Can those read epubs?
Feb 25, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't support epubs, but converting to mobi's are super easy with Calibre
Feb 25, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LIZzuYC.jpg
Feb 25, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ask parents before consumption
Feb 25, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: Mom can i take a Intellifuck?
Feb 25, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: I need it for school!
Feb 25, 2019 9:38 PM - Chary: kindle oasis is bae
Feb 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 25, 2019 9:51 PM - migles: chary is bae
Feb 25, 2019 9:52 PM - migles: sadly not my bae :c
Feb 25, 2019 9:58 PM - Chary: lol
Feb 25, 2019 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is a bae?
Feb 25, 2019 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 25, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: i dunno
Feb 25, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: i just toguht it was cool
Feb 25, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: if chary would be my bae
Feb 25, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: anyway
Feb 25, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: so i learned something today, you know when you are no clipping in a game and it freaks out when you get outside of the map with missing textures and it just starts repeating stuff?
Feb 25, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: apparently its called "Hall of mirrors"
Feb 25, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: this always freaks me out lol, i get really anxious when that happens
Feb 25, 2019 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know if you want to ask someone to be a thing you don't even know what it is 
Feb 25, 2019 10:04 PM - migles: i mean, when no clipping outside of the map, it freaks me out, because any moment the game might crash, and the effect feels breath taking
Feb 25, 2019 10:06 PM - migles: so i love LGR in youtube
Feb 25, 2019 10:06 PM - migles: any recommendations of similair youtube guys?
Feb 25, 2019 10:06 PM - migles: 8 bit guy as well
Feb 25, 2019 10:06 PM - migles: techmoan
Feb 25, 2019 10:08 PM - migles: chary you should start your own retro youtube thing, i would watch it every day
Feb 25, 2019 10:14 PM - DinohScene: migs, IMNC
Feb 25, 2019 10:15 PM - DinohScene: PPC mac things
Feb 25, 2019 10:15 PM - DinohScene: also Power PC hub
Feb 25, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: links dinoh
Feb 25, 2019 10:15 PM - DinohScene: https://www.youtube.com/user/ItsMyNaturalColour
Feb 25, 2019 10:16 PM - DinohScene: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxsyxbo59LWDu6c-HDFXq7Q
Feb 25, 2019 10:16 PM - DinohScene: it's mostly PPC mac related
Feb 25, 2019 10:16 PM - DinohScene: idk if you're into it
Feb 25, 2019 10:16 PM - migles: wait, its a granny that likes this stuff?
Feb 25, 2019 10:17 PM - migles: well, LGR and techmoan describes exactly what i am into, old retro tech, i specially love the LGR oddware stuff
Feb 25, 2019 10:17 PM - migles: i will watch a while your recomendations
Feb 25, 2019 10:17 PM - DinohScene: haha no, he's an "albino"
Feb 25, 2019 10:18 PM - DinohScene: you know, no pigment cells
Feb 25, 2019 10:18 PM - migles: hoo, tought it was a granny from the icon, my bad
Feb 25, 2019 10:18 PM - migles: doesnt matter anyway
Feb 25, 2019 10:18 PM - DinohScene: really nice guy
Feb 25, 2019 10:18 PM - DinohScene: I should hit him up one day, talk about PPC macs
Feb 25, 2019 10:18 PM - DinohScene: but eh, idk might seem a bit stalkery?
Feb 25, 2019 10:19 PM - migles: stalkery?
Feb 25, 2019 10:19 PM - migles: nah
Feb 25, 2019 10:19 PM - DinohScene: yeh
Feb 25, 2019 10:19 PM - migles: send him a message, probably you wont get a reply but doesnt matter, you tried
Feb 25, 2019 10:20 PM - DinohScene: "OMG I WATCH UR CHANNEL SO MUCH I ALSO HAEV PPC MAC ZOMG" you know, those kind of morons
Feb 25, 2019 10:20 PM - DinohScene: yeh you're right
Feb 25, 2019 10:20 PM - migles: i believe i once send a mail to LGR or other dude i dont remember, but i never got a reply and whateves
Feb 25, 2019 10:21 PM - migles: yeah just be frank and dont send it as a fanboy style, just you know, ask him help with something or offer help, usually that works
Feb 25, 2019 10:21 PM - DinohScene: heh, I was thinking about such a situation yeh
Feb 25, 2019 10:21 PM - DinohScene: but... problem is, I don't have anything that's not working
Feb 25, 2019 10:22 PM - DinohScene: aside from me G5, which has a dead GPU I believe
Feb 25, 2019 10:23 PM - migles: dins, do you like to pimp old computers with new hardware? like replace the HDD with a compact flash card and such, or you rather go all stock?
Feb 25, 2019 10:24 PM - DinohScene: mehh, CF...
Feb 25, 2019 10:24 PM - DinohScene: but yeh, I do do that
Feb 25, 2019 10:25 PM - DinohScene: me iBook G4 has a mSATA to IDE adapter in it
Feb 25, 2019 10:25 PM - DinohScene: me boyfriend his G3 has a SATA - IDE with a 60 gig SSD in it
Feb 25, 2019 10:25 PM - DinohScene: and his Mini G4 will also be kitted out with a mSATA - IDE ;p
Feb 25, 2019 10:26 PM - DinohScene: when me IBM T20 was still in working order, I also had a IDE SSD in it
Feb 25, 2019 10:26 PM - DinohScene: maxed out the RAM of the machines n cleaned it
Feb 25, 2019 10:26 PM - migles: CF was an example, i meant, nowadays its geting common to add modern stuff to old computers like sd cards emulating floppy drives and such
Feb 25, 2019 10:26 PM - DinohScene: installed the OSes n tinkered with it
Feb 25, 2019 10:26 PM - migles: nice
Feb 25, 2019 10:26 PM - DinohScene: n yep, you're right
Feb 25, 2019 10:27 PM - DinohScene: magnetic media is dwindling, especially floppy drives and IDE drives
Feb 25, 2019 10:28 PM - DinohScene: seeing they don't have an infinite life, it's high time all those floppies get digitally archived
Feb 25, 2019 10:28 PM - migles: funny that the first floppy disks made are still working, but everything like 2000s is long dead
Feb 25, 2019 10:29 PM - migles: and stupid adverts promissing CDs would last 100 years, little they did know about disc rot
Feb 25, 2019 10:30 PM - DinohScene: talking about CDs I've got a bunch of early 00's/late 90's CDs that I'm in the process of digitally archiving them
Feb 25, 2019 10:31 PM - migles: lel i wish i could help, i like to do that as a hobby
Feb 25, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: sadly i am out of discs to image :c
Feb 25, 2019 10:32 PM - DinohScene: I'm out of HDD space on me server : D
Feb 25, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: also that
Feb 25, 2019 10:33 PM - DinohScene: yuck emotes are ugly
Feb 25, 2019 10:33 PM - DinohScene: kinda hypocritical of me to say "magnetic media doesn't have an infinite life" I'm relying heavily on magnetic media to store data ;')
Feb 25, 2019 10:34 PM - DinohScene: SSDs are hella expensive
Feb 25, 2019 10:34 PM - DinohScene: I have to spend roughly 700 quid for 24TB of storage space
Feb 25, 2019 10:34 PM - DinohScene: imagine it being 24TB of SSDs
Feb 25, 2019 10:35 PM - migles: gbatemp is slow, my last message got deleted?
Feb 25, 2019 10:36 PM - migles: dins, do you have plenty of official pc games from that era? i only have burned stuff lol
Feb 25, 2019 10:36 PM - migles: except for some or other game
Feb 25, 2019 10:37 PM - DinohScene: yeh, bunch of games from me childhood
Feb 25, 2019 10:39 PM - migles: do you hve stuff like doom and quake?
Feb 25, 2019 10:39 PM - DinohScene: I used to have a quake demo disc
Feb 25, 2019 10:40 PM - DinohScene: think I got it backed up, both demo discs
Feb 25, 2019 10:40 PM - migles: that reminds me, i used to have plenty of magazine discs, and thats where i did spent my childhood lol
Feb 25, 2019 10:40 PM - migles: dude, lego bionicle was a thing!
Feb 25, 2019 10:40 PM - migles: had thoose games from magazines lol
Feb 25, 2019 10:40 PM - DinohScene: Willy's game club and 12 DOS computer games iirc
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - DinohScene: think I got the ISO's
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - migles: was easy to get software for powerpc as well?
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - DinohScene: have you got some links and or advice for reliably backing them up?
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - DinohScene: could always use extra input : D
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - DinohScene: software for PPC is easy to find
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - migles: other than use imgburn, sadly nope, i remember in the old days i used to backup i belive trough NERO
Feb 25, 2019 10:41 PM - DinohScene: and Lego bionicle...
Feb 25, 2019 10:42 PM - DinohScene: wasn't that those weirdo cyborg things that could transform?
Feb 25, 2019 10:42 PM - migles: but i usually just use imgburn and check the md5\sha1 stuff trough sites like redump
Feb 25, 2019 10:42 PM - migles: yah
Feb 25, 2019 10:42 PM - migles: i had the pc games lol, it was weird
Feb 25, 2019 10:43 PM - DinohScene: me memory on that is fuzzy haha
Feb 25, 2019 10:43 PM - migles: anyyway, unless it has DRM, you can be fine with imgburn and iso
Feb 25, 2019 10:44 PM - DinohScene: hmm, backing up with IMGBurn is what I also do haha
Feb 25, 2019 10:44 PM - migles: for DRM discs like the Sims games i used a special format, MDX i believe, it would make i believe a 1:1 of the entire disc, keeping the bad sectoring stuff and would work fine when mounting the images in daemon tools
Feb 25, 2019 10:44 PM - migles: dont remmeber what i used to dump them
Feb 25, 2019 10:45 PM - migles: but you know, it would work without cracks and that was what i wanted
Feb 25, 2019 10:45 PM - DinohScene: yeh 1:1 dumps haha
Feb 25, 2019 10:45 PM - migles: bad thing is thoose sim games (specially sims 2 and 3) take really space in my hdd lol
Feb 25, 2019 10:45 PM - DinohScene: I got the Sims 1 and 2 for PPC (don't think Sims 2 is complete but w/e) and Sims 1, 2 and 3 for PC (complete)
Feb 25, 2019 10:46 PM - DinohScene: I know how heavy the dumps are haha
Feb 25, 2019 10:47 PM - migles: yeah the sims 2 ones had the DRM thing, it was tricky to correctly dump them
Feb 25, 2019 10:48 PM - migles: nowadays daemon tools is not recomended anymore, but i remmeber that in the past it worked with the securom and drm stuff emulation as long as the disc was good copied
Feb 25, 2019 10:48 PM - DinohScene: Daemon tools not recommended anymore? what?
Feb 25, 2019 10:49 PM - migles: i remember something about having malware in it
Feb 25, 2019 10:49 PM - migles: that people find out
Feb 25, 2019 10:50 PM - migles: i dont know much either, i know it worked fine for me back in the day
Feb 25, 2019 10:50 PM - migles: specially with the sims backups that i made lol
Feb 25, 2019 10:50 PM - DinohScene: hmm, first I hear abou tit
Feb 25, 2019 10:51 PM - DinohScene: I'm using Roxio Toast on Mac
Feb 25, 2019 10:51 PM - DinohScene: image mounter and burner
Feb 25, 2019 10:53 PM - migles: are you playing any games lately?
Feb 25, 2019 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH GOD! 
Feb 25, 2019 10:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jump force review is on the front page.
Feb 25, 2019 10:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HIDE 
Feb 25, 2019 10:54 PM - DinohScene: GTAO with the boyfriend
Feb 25, 2019 10:54 PM - DinohScene: HOMM3 on his G3
Feb 25, 2019 10:54 PM - DinohScene: and.. that's about it
Feb 25, 2019 10:54 PM - DinohScene: we're just killing time, waiting for that house
Feb 25, 2019 10:57 PM - migles: ho you are moving?
Feb 25, 2019 10:57 PM - migles: didnt know
Feb 25, 2019 10:57 PM - DinohScene: yeh, I've been on the waiting list for 4 years
Feb 25, 2019 10:58 PM - DinohScene: just a little over a year ago, the current tenant told me she'd be moving in with her hubby around christmas
Feb 25, 2019 10:58 PM - DinohScene: Christmas '18 that is
Feb 25, 2019 10:58 PM - DinohScene: however in summer, they stopped renovating for 2 months (due to the on going heatwave)
Feb 25, 2019 10:58 PM - DinohScene: so their new date was ~Feb '19
Feb 25, 2019 10:59 PM - DinohScene: if I don't get her apartment then I'll get the next one that's available for the same price
Feb 25, 2019 10:59 PM - DinohScene: I just want to know if I get that house or not, been waiting for 4 years ;')
Feb 25, 2019 11:04 PM - migles: wish me luck to tomorrow
Feb 25, 2019 11:04 PM - migles: will go to a second hand shop
Feb 25, 2019 11:04 PM - migles: i am hoping to find a n64 or something like that :c
Feb 25, 2019 11:04 PM - DinohScene: take me with you
Feb 25, 2019 11:04 PM - migles: lately i had been desiring a n64 for whatever reason
Feb 25, 2019 11:05 PM - migles: wanted to play some n64 games in my telli, but currently dont have a good emulation solution for it
Feb 25, 2019 11:05 PM - DinohScene: original hardware ftw : D
Feb 25, 2019 11:05 PM - migles: the raspberry pi is slugish
Feb 25, 2019 11:06 PM - migles: the wii emulation also sucks :c ps3 i didnt even tried
Feb 25, 2019 11:06 PM - DinohScene: I'm tinkering with 68k software in BasiliskII but fuck me, I'd love to have a Macintosh classic
Feb 25, 2019 11:06 PM - migles: like an apple 2 dinoh?
Feb 25, 2019 11:07 PM - DinohScene: Macintosh Classic, Macintosh SE, SE II
Feb 25, 2019 11:08 PM - migles: i didnt even searched how is the RGB in a N64
Feb 25, 2019 11:08 PM - DinohScene: you know, the iconic "Happy mac" : D
Feb 25, 2019 11:08 PM - migles: ho yeah
Feb 25, 2019 11:08 PM - DinohScene: RGB on N64, no clue mate
Feb 25, 2019 11:08 PM - migles: we are lucky that the gamecube, PAL, has rgb in the multi out port
Feb 25, 2019 11:08 PM - migles: americans either go S VIDEO or 300 bucks cable lol
Feb 25, 2019 11:10 PM - DinohScene: Digital port on the cube?
Feb 25, 2019 11:10 PM - migles: PAL outputs rgb trough the 2 ports
Feb 25, 2019 11:11 PM - migles: pal consoles
Feb 25, 2019 11:11 PM - migles: if you want the extra resolution, 480p i believe you must use the digital one
Feb 25, 2019 11:11 PM - migles: i got a scart rgb cable for it (trough the normal analogue port) looks good enough, no composite artifact shit, its a sharp picture
Feb 25, 2019 11:12 PM - migles: the wii seems even sharper but whateves, the digital cable is way too much
Feb 25, 2019 11:13 PM - DinohScene: I haven't had a GCN hooked up to a digital connection
Feb 25, 2019 11:13 PM - migles: and the new solutions like thoose adapters to hdmi that plug into the digital port, ask for too much money if they costed 50 bucks i would get one, but they want 150 bucks lol
Feb 25, 2019 11:13 PM - DinohScene: got me Wii hooked up via composite tho
Feb 25, 2019 11:13 PM - DinohScene: 150 is pricey
Feb 25, 2019 11:13 PM - migles: i got my wii with component
Feb 25, 2019 11:14 PM - migles: yeah, they ask way too much to be worth it..
Feb 25, 2019 11:14 PM - migles: you know this thing https://www.amazon.com/GCHD-Mk-II-GameCube-HDMI-Adapter-RGBlack/dp/B07KL859FF
Feb 25, 2019 11:14 PM - migles: 150 bucks no way lol
Feb 25, 2019 11:15 PM - migles: i rather just go for the official cable that is going for 300 in ebay lol
Feb 25, 2019 11:15 PM - migles: last time i checked
Feb 25, 2019 11:15 PM - migles: at least the official cable got the collection value..
Feb 25, 2019 11:17 PM - DinohScene: heh indeed
Feb 25, 2019 11:20 PM - migles: well, cya other day i have to go
Feb 25, 2019 11:22 PM - DinohScene: nighty migs!
Feb 26, 2019 12:22 AM - SG854: So many games I don’t even want to play any because I’m over whelmed.
Feb 26, 2019 12:23 AM - SG854: Resident Evil 2 Remake was cool though.
Feb 26, 2019 12:24 AM - SG854: KH3 still cheesy as ever. My heart, your heart the heartless. Story still confusing.
Feb 26, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting on the Diablo III for phone....
Feb 26, 2019 12:39 AM - DinohScene: got KH3 for Xbone?
Feb 26, 2019 12:39 AM - DinohScene: if yes, please gimme
Feb 26, 2019 12:39 AM - DinohScene: I'll love you forever
Feb 26, 2019 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MP3 rot is a thing too 
Feb 26, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some really old albums and I went to listen to them a long time ago and they where all jacked up, pops and clicks and weird sounding
Feb 26, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky they where easy to replace but yeah it did suck at the time lol
Feb 26, 2019 2:44 AM - kenenthk: I had dirreah today
Feb 26, 2019 2:57 AM - SG854: @DinohScene havn’t bought KH3 yet? I have it for PS4. Graphics are amazing. We’re at a time now that it looks really close to Disney animated films.
Feb 26, 2019 2:58 AM - SG854: Do you mind world spoilers?


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 27, 2019)

Feb 26, 2019 4:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi no it isnt thats just your drive corrupting
Feb 26, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but it was in NTFS should have been fine?
Feb 26, 2019 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2019/2/25/18239433/1tb-microsd-card-sandisk-micron-price-release
Feb 26, 2019 6:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: corruption happens
Feb 26, 2019 6:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: NTFS is journaled but it's not perfect
Feb 26, 2019 7:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's no RAID1 (well even RAID1 can suffer from corruption, but it recovers from it, just takes time)
Feb 26, 2019 7:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: also with RAID1 you have to go and manually set the "failed" drive to OK before it'll rebuild
Feb 26, 2019 10:22 AM - DinohScene: SG, nope, don't have the money for it ;/
Feb 26, 2019 12:36 PM - kenenthk: Jdbye do you still use ecigs
Feb 26, 2019 1:48 PM - kenenthk: https://ps-io.com/store/ damn they raised the price
Feb 26, 2019 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't raise anything, it's always been $150 AUD
Feb 26, 2019 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Thought I saw it for 125 at one point unless it was a sale
Feb 26, 2019 1:58 PM - kenenthk: For that price may as well buy a ps classic 
Feb 26, 2019 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Or a jailbroken ps3
Feb 26, 2019 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's not exactly worth the price when there are better options for much cheaper
Feb 26, 2019 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah ken i do
Feb 26, 2019 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: also only first gen PSX's have that port
Feb 26, 2019 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer emulators anyway, 320x240 on a HDTV is bleh
Feb 26, 2019 2:33 PM - kenenthk: You can get crts for nothing
Feb 26, 2019 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: no room
Feb 26, 2019 2:39 PM - kenenthk: I thought about getting one but I hardly game anymore as it is
Feb 26, 2019 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah same
Feb 26, 2019 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: except when i get hooked on a game
Feb 26, 2019 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is rare
Feb 26, 2019 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Last game I beat was the amazing spider man
Feb 26, 2019 2:46 PM - kenenthk: And holy shit it's TRUE had a shamrock shake and my shit was green
Feb 26, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: This ain't a bad deal https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-PlayStation-2-Fat-PS2-Fat-Console-System-With-3-Free-Games-Bundle/153123774359?epid=113320629&hash=item23a6e35f97:g:Q9cAAOSwzYpbAH9K
Feb 26, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh I thought it came with all those games but it's just 3 random, probably 3 crappy games
Feb 26, 2019 3:49 PM - BORTZ: i legit dont see a single game in that stack that I would want
Feb 26, 2019 3:58 PM - LittleFlame: GTA III
Feb 26, 2019 3:58 PM - LittleFlame: GTA VICE CITY
Feb 26, 2019 3:58 PM - LittleFlame: dude c'mon those are classic
Feb 26, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a couple in that stack worth having, but like 90% of it is shovelware so eh. Some local Gamestop's around me have these PS2 bundles in stock for like $60 that come with OEM controllers and 3 decent games, much better deal there
Feb 26, 2019 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamestop.com/browse/playstation-2/systems?nav=28-xu0,138b-c4 < looks like they do it online, too
Feb 26, 2019 4:18 PM - Chary: ive never seen so much worthless crap piled together
Feb 26, 2019 4:18 PM - Chary: ATV offroad fury 2 tho, that's my JAM
Feb 26, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to love hitting the edge of maps on that game lol
Feb 26, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would just launch you across the map like nothing lol
Feb 26, 2019 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6KM0sVbRKQ
Feb 26, 2019 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NO SSX TRICKY 
Feb 26, 2019 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SSX 3 >>>>>>>>>>>>> Tricky
Feb 26, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: it would be a better deal if it wasn't for the fact that gamestop retro stuff is often refurbished in sketchy ways, and sometimes even faulty out of the box
Feb 26, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: watch some YouTube videos on it
Feb 26, 2019 5:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: But their retro games are a decent deal, just expect heavy disc resurfacing and don't expect any boxed games
Feb 26, 2019 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes they're boxed
Feb 26, 2019 5:37 PM - Chary: just get a ps2 from goodwill for like 9.99 lol
Feb 26, 2019 5:38 PM - Chary: i got a ps3 from there for 14.99
Feb 26, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I probably wouldn't buy a refurbished console from Gamestop myself, most of the time you can get a console in better condition from eBay or local sellers
Feb 26, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have bought some of their PS1 games though ages ago when their retro stuff went live, I was pretty surprised they all had the right jewel cases and only one of the cases were cracked
Feb 26, 2019 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: you got lucky
Feb 26, 2019 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: most of their retro games aren't in cases
Feb 26, 2019 7:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So, if I buy a memory card for ps2 with Free MC Boot installed on it, does that make my ps2 hacked? 
Feb 26, 2019 7:35 PM - migles: yes
Feb 26, 2019 7:35 PM - migles: i mean no
Feb 26, 2019 7:35 PM - migles: the software installed to the card is the hack
Feb 26, 2019 7:36 PM - migles: so as long as the card is inserted, its hacked, you understand?
Feb 26, 2019 7:37 PM - migles: the greatest thing in freemcboot, is you can easily copy it to another card
Feb 26, 2019 7:37 PM - migles: so you can make freemcboot cards for ya friends
Feb 26, 2019 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Friends? What is... friends? 
Feb 26, 2019 7:53 PM - migles: thats up to you to figure it out
Feb 26, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: or family
Feb 26, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: I set my dad up with FMCB even though he never uses that ps2
Feb 26, 2019 8:06 PM - Chary: I just emulate ps2 stuff
Feb 26, 2019 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If only ps3 didn't drop compatibility for ps2 disc 
Feb 26, 2019 8:16 PM - SG854: PS1 intro better then PS2
Feb 26, 2019 8:28 PM - BORTZ: SAK, you interested in buying a baby?
Feb 26, 2019 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No. 
Feb 26, 2019 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would i want to buy a baby!?
Feb 26, 2019 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And if I'm buying one, I wouldn't have money to support it after buying one. 
Feb 26, 2019 9:06 PM - T-hug: If the next pokemon games are called sword and shield remember this post
Feb 26, 2019 9:10 PM - SG854: Ash Ketchup
Feb 26, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy, finally running a driver that's not from 2017 on my laptop with the Ryzen APU
Feb 26, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About damn time AMD FFS
Feb 26, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 27, 2019 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Those ear buds i ordered arent that made kinda teeny on volume but sounds alright
Feb 27, 2019 1:52 AM - kenenthk: That bad
Feb 27, 2019 2:35 AM - Ericthegreat: Hey Tom there are someone's beta drivers/unofficial drivers that work
Feb 27, 2019 2:36 AM - Ericthegreat: I had a old laptop never got a update found there was a beta update that randomly worked
Feb 27, 2019 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD just released new ones yesterday, finally
Feb 27, 2019 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Universal support for their mobile Ryzen chipsets
Feb 27, 2019 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had unofficial drivers for a bit, but they'd bug out a lot and I had a lot of crashes/glitches
Feb 27, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully they actually keep that up instead of giving their mobile chipsets a fine ol fuck off lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 28, 2019)

Feb 27, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mobile should just go away go back to giant computers
Feb 27, 2019 1:39 PM - Flame: psionic you make no sense.
Feb 27, 2019 1:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mobile doesn't go away, they come and go, that's why is mobile. 
Feb 27, 2019 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh man these memes are terrible
Feb 27, 2019 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll leave the shitbox there for now, if the quality of the memes doesn't improve i'm getting rid of it
Feb 27, 2019 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes there's a new shitbox
Feb 27, 2019 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: methinks some heavier filtering is needed, maybe 10+ likes only
Feb 27, 2019 2:19 PM - migles: So that pokemon shield and sword is real???
Feb 27, 2019 2:19 PM - migles: its been a running joke for years i think?
Feb 27, 2019 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the what?
Feb 27, 2019 2:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOPVBm0sA7Q 
Feb 27, 2019 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: shit i forgot, thanks
Feb 27, 2019 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Looks good
Feb 27, 2019 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not BotW good like I was hoping, but it's game freak so I didn't expect that
Feb 27, 2019 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Graphics wise I mean
Feb 27, 2019 2:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 27, 2019 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: At least it's a new engine, I was worried they would try and recycle the engine again
Feb 27, 2019 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: These starters are so... Bulbous
Feb 27, 2019 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bunny looks OK the others look like fakemon
Feb 27, 2019 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Both of the legendaries are gonna look stupid, guess I'll go with sword
Feb 27, 2019 2:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Feb 27, 2019 3:52 PM - Arras: It looks like the 3DS games
Feb 27, 2019 3:52 PM - Arras: but with what seems to be a soccer minigame
Feb 27, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: no lets go looks like the 3DS games
Feb 27, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: this looks quite a bit better
Feb 27, 2019 5:10 PM - SG854: Pokémon is number 1. Dihimon, and Yokai is no match.
Feb 27, 2019 5:10 PM - SG854: *Digimon
Feb 27, 2019 5:10 PM - migles: the starters are sooo recycled :c
Feb 27, 2019 5:11 PM - migles: they are cute but not memorable :c
Feb 27, 2019 5:13 PM - migles: The Real Jdbye: At least it's a new engine <<<, how so? it seems to be the same thing as before?
Feb 27, 2019 5:13 PM - migles: looking at it i barely see a different since moon and sun
Feb 27, 2019 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks like a slightly better Lets Go, not an entirely new engine
Feb 27, 2019 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, but I think it's all game freak is capable of
Feb 27, 2019 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: It is most likely a new engine
Feb 27, 2019 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: It just ends up looking similar no matter how hard they try
Feb 27, 2019 6:27 PM - Veho: So how 'bout that new Energizer phone?
Feb 27, 2019 6:35 PM - Veho: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/2/26/18241117/energizer-power-max-p18k-pop-huge-battery-phone-mwc-2019
Feb 27, 2019 7:15 PM - SG854: My clothes are flame retarded
Feb 27, 2019 7:58 PM - Depravo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anosmia_Awareness_Day
Feb 27, 2019 8:09 PM - SG854: If anybody out there is following the Dragon Ball actor sexual harassment case. Vic Mignonia law firm has been confirmed and he getting ready to sue.
Feb 27, 2019 8:11 PM - SG854: His go fund me is close to the 100,000 million goal. He has overwhelming support, just looks at any YouTube video like dislike ratio.
Feb 27, 2019 8:12 PM - SG854: This doesn’t look good for Funimation PR, and the VA’s that threw him under a bus.
Feb 27, 2019 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: you can use it as a weapon
Feb 27, 2019 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's about the only good thing i can say
Feb 27, 2019 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't even try to hide the fact that it's massive by designing it to look slimmer than it really is
Feb 27, 2019 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just brick shaped
Feb 27, 2019 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it STILL doesn't have a female port for charging other devices with, what the hell energizer you should know better
Feb 27, 2019 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: old phones were massive, but they had some curves, so they looked smaller than they really were and fit better in the hands thanks to that as well
Feb 28, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would it need a female port? That's what USB-C is for
Feb 28, 2019 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Some people dont appreciate females


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 1, 2019)

Feb 28, 2019 5:57 AM - AsPika2219: Snes9x version 1.59.2 was updated! https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x/releases
Feb 28, 2019 12:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH GOSH IS THE LAST DAY OF FEBURARY 
Feb 28, 2019 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: yay
Feb 28, 2019 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: yeah where does it say you can use the USB-C port to charge other devices?
Feb 28, 2019 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: also fuck dongles
Feb 28, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, USB-C *is* a female port you twat 
Feb 28, 2019 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i say that with love
Feb 28, 2019 12:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That means is almost march madness 
Feb 28, 2019 12:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THIRTY-ONE days of MADNESS 
Feb 28, 2019 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: madness? this IS GBATEMP
Feb 28, 2019 2:03 PM - DinohScene: *banhammered*
Feb 28, 2019 2:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: Dinoh, ban ken please
Feb 28, 2019 2:58 PM - DinohScene: you should ask p1ng
Feb 28, 2019 3:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'll pay
Feb 28, 2019 4:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Paying for bans? 
Feb 28, 2019 4:30 PM - BORTZ: jdbye fucks dongles! eww
Feb 28, 2019 4:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least he isn't selling me babies 
Feb 28, 2019 4:34 PM - BORTZ: that would be a step up!
Feb 28, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't trade in babies, only drugs 
Feb 28, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that said if i ever get an unwanted baby i will keep you in mind sonic
Feb 28, 2019 5:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I DON'T WANT A BABY! 
Feb 28, 2019 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would I buy one anyway? I can just make one with a woman.
Feb 28, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you think i do? 
Feb 28, 2019 6:16 PM - BORTZ: maybe they cant get a woman to agree to let them nut inside of them
Feb 28, 2019 6:24 PM - SG854: Hey Guy, Hello Kitty Island Adventure is Great
Feb 28, 2019 6:26 PM - SG854: Level 28 on the pumpkin patch
Feb 28, 2019 6:34 PM - hippy dave: BORTZ you can't just use the word "nut", it's a blawar trademark
Feb 28, 2019 7:16 PM - Veho: I'll remember that next time I nut® inside Gamerz' mom  ;O;
Feb 28, 2019 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Jdbye used the word that ban him its mean
Feb 28, 2019 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Twat*
Feb 28, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: Twhat did he say?
Feb 28, 2019 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ken fuck off
Feb 28, 2019 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks 
Feb 28, 2019 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sick, so I have the right to be grumpy
Feb 28, 2019 10:56 PM - DinohScene: get well soon Jd!
Feb 28, 2019 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks
Feb 28, 2019 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: hopefully better tomorrow
Mar 1, 2019 1:10 AM - kenenthk: https://mtonews.com/door-dash-driver-dips-his-balls-in-customer-salsa-video
Mar 1, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that how you salsa dance?
Mar 1, 2019 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah its just some extra spice
Mar 1, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's one spicy weiner
Mar 1, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Special sauce has a new secret ingredient!
Mar 1, 2019 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: semen
Mar 1, 2019 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: animal semen
Mar 1, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 2, 2019)

Mar 1, 2019 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Salsa ballsa stuffed sour cream taco
Mar 1, 2019 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 1, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nacho sacpreme
Mar 1, 2019 1:14 PM - Veho: Cover the fish taco with Special Alfredo sauce.
Mar 1, 2019 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: salsa à là ball
Mar 1, 2019 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Taco bells been adding special sauce way before door dash has
Mar 1, 2019 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: salsa de ballsack
Mar 1, 2019 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Why does my salsa look like sour cream sir
Mar 1, 2019 3:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vodka sauce 
Mar 1, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: That actually exists as a spaghetti sauce
Mar 1, 2019 3:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes it does. 
Mar 1, 2019 3:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/11815/penne-with-spicy-vodka-tomato-cream-sauce/
Mar 1, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMJvrjWEjC0 
Mar 1, 2019 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIL_K4Yj52o 
Mar 1, 2019 3:47 PM - kenenthk: I know my products
Mar 1, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: But vodka tastes like shit
Mar 1, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't want that in my food
Mar 1, 2019 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Depravo does
Mar 1, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: This is some bs right when I figure out what I want to eat doordash resides to up charge its delivery fees because "its busy"
Mar 1, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Decides*
Mar 1, 2019 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Didn't they fuck up your order or something last time
Mar 1, 2019 6:04 PM - kenenthk: That was another app
Mar 1, 2019 6:05 PM - kenenthk: I just want a good Reuben sandwich without having to drive
Mar 1, 2019 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Could have sworn you said doordash
Mar 1, 2019 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: A dirty reuben? 
Mar 1, 2019 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dirty%20Reuben
Mar 1, 2019 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Read the second one
Mar 1, 2019 6:20 PM - kenenthk: I said postmates
Mar 1, 2019 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Chicken and ground beef is just getting old to me
Mar 1, 2019 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh
Mar 1, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://goo.gl/images/mo9iR9
Mar 1, 2019 7:23 PM - Chary: I saw postmates
Mar 1, 2019 7:23 PM - Chary: Who is using that trash service
Mar 1, 2019 7:23 PM - Chary: Use DoorDash, darn you
Mar 1, 2019 7:32 PM - Devin: Grub Hub and DoorDash are the ways to go.
Mar 1, 2019 7:34 PM - Devin: Super handy since I only get an hour lunch. Just order 30~ minutes before my lunch starts.
Mar 1, 2019 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Chary didnt see the link I posted earlier
Mar 1, 2019 7:35 PM - kenenthk: I just spent $14 on a sandwhich 
Mar 1, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't DoorDash the shitty service that doesn't actually pay their drivers all of the tips they're supposed to get?
Mar 1, 2019 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Isn't that any shitty job in america?
Mar 1, 2019 9:44 PM - Jacklack3: did i just witness those quotes you see in people signatures happen in front of my eyes? :o
Mar 1, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 
Mar 1, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom DoorDash ads a dash of testicles to your order of salsa!
Mar 1, 2019 10:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eVr87l5.gif
Mar 1, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grocery-worker-admits-to-semen-tainted-yogurt/
Mar 1, 2019 10:46 PM - Chary: DoorDash probably stiffs it’s couriers pretty harshly
Mar 1, 2019 10:46 PM - Chary: Seeing as you don’t even need to pay a tip + delivery is 3$
Mar 1, 2019 10:46 PM - Chary: Postmates forced a tip, has charges based on popularity etc
Mar 1, 2019 10:48 PM - Chary: Don’t even get me started about ubereats
Mar 1, 2019 11:05 PM - migles: chary, you can eat me :c
Mar 1, 2019 11:23 PM - migles: so. for years i had been living out of streaming lol
Mar 1, 2019 11:23 PM - migles: wanted to download songs like we used to do back in the 90s and i dont know how lol
Mar 1, 2019 11:24 PM - migles: i mean, in the 90s i used sites which had the mp3 files and we just downloaded them, all sites that i knew are long gone
Mar 1, 2019 11:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Migles want to be eaten? 
Mar 1, 2019 11:38 PM - migles: i dunno
Mar 1, 2019 11:39 PM - migles: sometimes even i dont know what i say
Mar 1, 2019 11:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 2, 2019 12:13 AM - bitjacker: just get youtube to mp3 extention
Mar 2, 2019 12:13 AM - bitjacker: smigles
Mar 2, 2019 12:20 AM - migles: hoo right, forgot that is a thing
Mar 2, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the thing I said lol
Mar 2, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Discography torrent is a thing
Mar 2, 2019 12:50 AM - migles: psio i was looking for just 1 or 2 songs, not an entire album lol
Mar 2, 2019 12:51 AM - migles: also, not sure if theese songs i wanted are in albuns or are just EP
Mar 2, 2019 12:51 AM - migles: or singles
Mar 2, 2019 12:53 AM - VinsCool: like ur mum
Mar 2, 2019 12:54 AM - migles: hai kenenthk
Mar 2, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too the windows too the walls till the salsa drips off my balls!!
Mar 2, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles get the Discography it's literally everything
Mar 2, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably even stuff you never heard of
Mar 2, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QryoOF5jEbc
Mar 2, 2019 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: @migles you're not uber enough for chary's eats
Mar 2, 2019 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can eat me though 
Mar 2, 2019 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Chary lowkey had been drinking over me for years
Mar 2, 2019 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Druling
Mar 2, 2019 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Not drinking
Mar 2, 2019 3:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: drooling?
Mar 2, 2019 3:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt it


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 3, 2019)

Mar 2, 2019 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup bitches im drunk
Mar 2, 2019 5:26 AM - Chary: D:
Mar 2, 2019 5:37 AM - kenenthk: We know chary its dangerous to be a female on the internet
Mar 2, 2019 6:01 AM - kenenthk: I shouted fuck the police while my law abiding friend was driving
Mar 2, 2019 8:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0Nik7MH.jpg
Mar 2, 2019 10:54 AM - migles: do any of you actually enjoy the new starters? or are they really forgettfull?
Mar 2, 2019 11:21 AM - kenenthk: I enjoy your mum
Mar 2, 2019 11:58 AM - Veho: Starters as in "appetizers" or starters as in Pokeymans?
Mar 2, 2019 1:47 PM - SG854: Spell check actual corrects the E “Pokémon” right
Mar 2, 2019 1:47 PM - SG854: It’s part of the language now.
Mar 2, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I'd love for her to check out my pokeman
Mar 2, 2019 3:49 PM - Veho: 
Mar 2, 2019 3:52 PM - Veho: First I'd give her Lickitung, then I'd let her work on my Onix, and it would end with my Muk.
Mar 2, 2019 3:52 PM - Veho: I just hope she doesn't give me Krabby.
Mar 2, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: your muk? ewwww
Mar 2, 2019 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles i will reserve my judgement for when i see the evos, but they are super generic
Mar 2, 2019 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least they have some personality in the trailer
Mar 2, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: water type is a scaredy cat and i think that's pretty cute
Mar 2, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Squirtle her right in the pussy
Mar 2, 2019 6:12 PM - Veho: Slurp her Cloyster  
Mar 2, 2019 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cloyster is a bad pokemon 
Mar 2, 2019 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 2, 2019 6:42 PM - SG854: Whatever happened to Furries. They were a thing, people hated them and left this site in disgust. Now they’re not a thing anymore.
Mar 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They still are. 
Mar 2, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The great furry purge of 18 was horrific, furry balls everywhere....
Mar 2, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ice Cream what's your favorite?
Mar 2, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pyfeU8Xw8WI
Mar 2, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: umm
Mar 2, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm here
Mar 2, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: gbatemp's original furry
Mar 2, 2019 11:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: no one hates them (well i've only met one person on gbatemp who just found the concept hilarious and didn't understand at all)
Mar 3, 2019 12:21 AM - Issac: Dude, we hate furries, gays, women, people of colour, left-wing politics, right-wing politics, nintendo, sony, m$... haven't you noticed? xP
Mar 3, 2019 12:21 AM - Issac: Heck, we also hate dudes, and straight ppl. and games, and sites, and forums...
Mar 3, 2019 12:21 AM - Issac: xD
Mar 3, 2019 12:32 AM - Minox: And most of all we hate the Swedes, right? 
Mar 3, 2019 12:42 AM - Flame: guys the mods have invaded the shitbox
Mar 3, 2019 12:42 AM - Flame: BEWARE!
Mar 3, 2019 12:44 AM - Memoir: Meh. If they do their job in here as well as in the forum, we're safe... Wait...
Mar 3, 2019 12:49 AM - Minox: You're the only mod in here Flame :')
Mar 3, 2019 1:04 AM - Lilith Valentine: Get rekt
Mar 3, 2019 1:24 AM - SG854: I’m remember people made blogs talking about their disgust with furries.
Mar 3, 2019 1:24 AM - SG854: And that furriesb in this site was a problem.
Mar 3, 2019 1:25 AM - SG854: Now not a single word, or complaint
Mar 3, 2019 1:29 AM - Memoir: Because the problem children were banned or left.. Or grew up.
Mar 3, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/03/01/world/giant-spider-eats-opossum-scn-trnd/index.html
Mar 3, 2019 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Is there an easy way to change color of texts in android
Mar 3, 2019 1:54 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/-5yh2HcIlkU He’s back
Mar 3, 2019 2:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/2/18247864/sony-playstation-vita-officially-stopped-producing-rip
Mar 3, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2pFe2VJ


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 4, 2019)

Mar 3, 2019 4:03 AM - VinsCool: ban all the furries
Mar 3, 2019 4:37 AM - Chary: we already did
Mar 3, 2019 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Why can gamerz still log in then
Mar 3, 2019 9:00 AM - Veho: He's not an actual furry, he's faking it to try to get laid.
Mar 3, 2019 9:41 AM - T-hug: Smokin crazy while I'm off the Tech, damn
Mar 3, 2019 11:04 AM - Depravo: Just about to take the seal off a game I bought in 2015.
Mar 3, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Depravo sounds fun
Mar 3, 2019 12:49 PM - kenenthk: Is it a ps vita game?
Mar 3, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Sucks so my discontinued them that just means they're going to go up in price
Mar 3, 2019 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Sony*
Mar 3, 2019 12:58 PM - Depravo: AC Unity. I bought it way back when but the negative reviews put me off playing it.
Mar 3, 2019 12:58 PM - Depravo: BUT NOW THE TIME IS RIGHT!
Mar 3, 2019 1:02 PM - Depravo: Also, I have Syndicate and Origins in my backlog so I suppose I ought to make the effort.
Mar 3, 2019 1:27 PM - CORE: I Am Here.
Mar 3, 2019 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Just remember to hide
Mar 3, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2019/03/01/pack-your-sd-cards-swiss-army-style/
Mar 3, 2019 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if this is genius or dumb lol
Mar 3, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they made a Nintendo Switch version probably would sell
Mar 3, 2019 2:28 PM - migles: thanks psio
Mar 3, 2019 2:29 PM - migles: wanted one
Mar 3, 2019 2:29 PM - migles: but it suffers a problem, lack of label
Mar 3, 2019 2:30 PM - migles: one frustating thing from owning plenty of similair micro sd cards is how to remember which one is for what
Mar 3, 2019 2:31 PM - migles: WAIt
Mar 3, 2019 2:31 PM - migles: WAIT
Mar 3, 2019 2:31 PM - migles: how do you remove the micro sd cards from the army knife?
Mar 3, 2019 2:31 PM - migles: or even the sd cards
Mar 3, 2019 2:34 PM - migles: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CHKQ28U/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Mar 3, 2019 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they pop out?
Mar 3, 2019 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure lol
Mar 3, 2019 3:12 PM - Depravo: You get them out with a magnet.
Mar 3, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For loose sd cards I just use a small tin but like 99% of the time. Just leave it in lol
Mar 3, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about getting a 400GB card for my phone I think Walmart had some for like 80 bucks
Mar 3, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put a bunch of PS1 games on my phone lol
Mar 3, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-400GB-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B074RNRM2B/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=micro+sd&qid=1551626290&s=gateway&sr=8-3
Mar 3, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad
Mar 3, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-cpu-specs-prices-online-retailer-ryzen-9-3850x-leak/amp/
Mar 3, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might build a new PC soon...
Mar 3, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 cores 32 threads be all epeened out lol
Mar 3, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 32GB of RAM and ye olde GTX980 lol
Mar 3, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: only 32GB?
Mar 3, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: with pricing like this, intel has to lower their prices
Mar 3, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: they charge way too much for just 6 cores
Mar 3, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you don't even get hyperthreading
Mar 3, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Mar 3, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't built an AMD system ever but Intel is just sucking right now
Mar 3, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your probably right I use Chrome so 32GB might not be enough if I plan on having more than 3 tabs open 
Mar 3, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they only sell because of faster single core performance but that's not going to last when they can't get 10nm working
Mar 3, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Mar 3, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the new AMD parts might be competitive even on single threaded performance this time
Mar 3, 2019 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: if that's true, then i know which team i'm going with for my new build
Mar 3, 2019 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol keep my old machine and make it my new media center in the living room.
Mar 3, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I5 with 16GB of RAM and a GTX1050Ti should make a fine movie slash emulation machine
Mar 3, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For some reason the one I use now has to be rebooted when it sleeps
Mar 3, 2019 4:34 PM - LittleFlame: Ryzen 5 1400 8GB of RAM and my 1050ti can still run modern games
Mar 3, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect a bug in the power management hardware
Mar 3, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LittleFlame yeah the 1050Ti surprised me with how good it was it is
Mar 3, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one of the slightly OCed ones and just shocking
Mar 3, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it can't be over clocked more  I tried lol
Mar 3, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mine stuffed in and older AMD 6300 FX with 10GBs of RAM runs nice
Mar 3, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even GameCube runs nice on it
Mar 3, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although PS2 is super hit and miss
Mar 3, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should mention the 6300 I have running at like 4.7GHz lol
Mar 3, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm or 4.3 I forget
Mar 3, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something well over stock
Mar 3, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It made a big difference on the number of GameCube games that would run perfect still won't do the Factor5 games full speed
Mar 3, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For those I have to switch to my main machine
Mar 3, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.webmd.com/mental-health/addiction/news/20180910/k2-spice-what-to-know-about-these-dangerous-drugs


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 5, 2019)

Mar 4, 2019 6:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: disable sleep mode, i have the same problem
Mar 4, 2019 6:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: it also has problems powering on, fans spin up and all but no POST
Mar 4, 2019 7:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Dunno how I feel about the meme box
Mar 4, 2019 9:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i feel like unless the quality of the memes improve within the next few days it's going off my portal page never to be seen again
Mar 4, 2019 9:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't mind memes but these are just recycled trash, 95% of them aren't funny
Mar 4, 2019 11:13 AM - Arras: this one was kinda funny https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-11#post-8536817
Mar 4, 2019 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Anyone want to buy a $50 gamestop gift card for $50
Mar 4, 2019 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will give you tree fiddy
Mar 4, 2019 2:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys.
Mar 4, 2019 2:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which one of you played wario's woods? 
Mar 4, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: $20
Mar 4, 2019 3:27 PM - Veho: Nobody played with Wario's wood.
Mar 4, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/n6G5xBl.jpg
Mar 4, 2019 4:03 PM - DinohScene: Hey migs! you never guess what I just did
Mar 4, 2019 4:20 PM - Plasma Shadow: madness, last time i was properly active on temp, you werent a mod dinoh! congrats!!
Mar 4, 2019 4:24 PM - DinohScene: cheers lad!
Mar 4, 2019 4:24 PM - DinohScene: how've you been?
Mar 4, 2019 5:21 PM - migles: dins!!
Mar 4, 2019 5:21 PM - migles: what???
Mar 4, 2019 5:21 PM - migles: dins tell me via pm, i am busy, not sure when i come back, i just randomly checked gbatemp and you said my name <3
Mar 4, 2019 5:31 PM - LumInvader: WHY IS EVERYONE WHISPERING?  IT'S OK TO SHOUT HERE
Mar 4, 2019 5:36 PM - DinohScene: Contacted IMNC for a iMac G3 related question, hoping he'll respond! As you said, I should just do it haha
Mar 4, 2019 6:04 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/entertainment-arts-47442312
Mar 4, 2019 6:04 PM - Veho: Looks like the firestarter has snuffed it.
Mar 4, 2019 6:05 PM - Veho: RIP Keith.
Mar 4, 2019 6:06 PM - T-hug: suicide
Mar 4, 2019 6:09 PM - Veho: Confirmed?
Mar 4, 2019 6:15 PM - Memoir: Confirmed
Mar 4, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: dins, good !
Mar 4, 2019 6:25 PM - migles: hope ya get ya answer, but don't take it personaly or feel bad if the dude never replies.. they probably get tons of messages and dont have time or interest to check the inbox
Mar 4, 2019 6:26 PM - DinohScene: yeh, I'm not expecting anything but eh, I hope he has some insight on it
Mar 4, 2019 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: G3 used those in school a bit
Mar 4, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They kind of suck in the durability department
Mar 4, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they had bad caps
Mar 4, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Common for electronics of that time period
Mar 4, 2019 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh Tom knows a bunch about Mac stuff too
Mar 4, 2019 8:27 PM - DinohScene: G3 is working dandy for me
Mar 4, 2019 8:27 PM - DinohScene: plastic tabs that hold the upper shell to the bottom shell snapped off in the front but aside from that
Mar 4, 2019 8:28 PM - DinohScene: nothing bad
Mar 4, 2019 8:28 PM - DinohScene: n yeh, I persuaded Tommy to get PPC macs haha
Mar 4, 2019 8:46 PM - AtsuNii: G3, my ultimate nostalgia machine~
Mar 4, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got me a Macintosh Plus sitting in my office right now 
Mar 4, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: still have no keyboard or mouse or even startup disks or anything for it, so no idea if it still works, but it boots at the very least lol
Mar 4, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn keyboard for the thing is so expensive, usually like $75-$100+ for a working one
Mar 4, 2019 9:53 PM - DinohScene: I'd love a Macintosh Classic II
Mar 4, 2019 9:53 PM - DinohScene: faster 68k machine haha
Mar 4, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that would've been pretty neat. Found this one for like $40, so I couldn't pass it up lol
Mar 4, 2019 9:58 PM - DinohScene: 40 quid?
Mar 4, 2019 9:58 PM - DinohScene: I'll give you 40 + three fiddy if you ship it to me <З
Mar 4, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 4, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No ;O;
Mar 4, 2019 9:59 PM - DinohScene: I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME!
Mar 4, 2019 9:59 PM - DinohScene: speaking of which, any luck selling the babby?
Mar 4, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody wanted it 
Mar 4, 2019 9:59 PM - DinohScene: damn
Mar 4, 2019 9:59 PM - DinohScene: have you taught it how to clean yet?
Mar 5, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drastic was updated today nothing too exciting but it's nice he cares lol
Mar 5, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MicroSD-Adapter-MB-ME128GA-AM/dp/B06XWZWYVP?tag=b0c55-20
Mar 5, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordering like 3 of these lol
Mar 5, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have a perfect PS1 set that fits nice on these and still leaves like 50GBs for other stuff
Mar 5, 2019 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvu9tF5m-0c 
Mar 5, 2019 3:02 AM - wg93589: Did nintendo remove the DS games from the Wii U eShop?
Mar 5, 2019 3:03 AM - wg93589: No
Mar 5, 2019 3:03 AM - wg93589: I'm just stupid
Mar 5, 2019 3:08 AM - VinsCool: I'm a ca
Mar 5, 2019 3:08 AM - VinsCool: cat


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 6, 2019)

Mar 5, 2019 5:29 AM - SG854: Spread Peace and Love
Mar 5, 2019 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or STD's
Mar 5, 2019 8:52 AM - Veho: Or both.
Mar 5, 2019 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a dragon
Mar 5, 2019 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: rawr
Mar 5, 2019 9:05 AM - Veho: Oh joy. Furries are back.
Mar 5, 2019 9:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: they were never gone
Mar 5, 2019 11:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 5, 2019 12:20 PM - kenenthk: I could buy a playstation classic for 10 bucks
Mar 5, 2019 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't usually drink japanese green tea, but maybe it'll heal my cold
Mar 5, 2019 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken, do it
Mar 5, 2019 12:52 PM - kenenthk: I have a $50 gamestop gift card I never used
Mar 5, 2019 12:53 PM - kenenthk: I could probably resell it for 40 pretty easy
Mar 5, 2019 12:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: ill give you 20
Mar 5, 2019 12:59 PM - kenenthk: No something about your mom
Mar 5, 2019 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: my mom is not included in the deal
Mar 5, 2019 2:20 PM - kenenthk: It would be a good deal breaker
Mar 5, 2019 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can't even use it, i would just resell it for $30-35 
Mar 5, 2019 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: or i guess its physical so $40
Mar 5, 2019 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can sell it on ebay and probably get $45 minus ebay fees of course
Mar 5, 2019 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but remember they expire
Mar 5, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Gift cards expire?
Mar 5, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gift cards don't legally expire until 5 years after their issue date in the US
Mar 5, 2019 4:10 PM - kenenthk: So if it expires Tomorrow I can sue gamestop
Mar 5, 2019 4:11 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't get shit but used shit that dont work 
Mar 5, 2019 4:27 PM - SG854: Sonic the live action furry.
Mar 5, 2019 4:40 PM - kenenthk: I'd sue them again if that's what they gave
Mar 5, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_yX6_8RSDjk?t=251
Mar 5, 2019 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: tom: that's good, cause here they usually expire after a 1-2 years
Mar 5, 2019 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: usually meaning always
Mar 5, 2019 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsoVms28F60
Mar 5, 2019 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would eat all of these
Mar 5, 2019 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yJdz-kjfLk
Mar 5, 2019 6:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQrPOcrklsk 
Mar 5, 2019 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/this-resident-evil-2-remake-mod-turns-every-zombie-in-the-game-into-tofu/ < Now there's an RE2 mod I can get behind
Mar 5, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished Tofu Survivor yesterday, which about does it for RE2 for me
Mar 5, 2019 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easily one of the best remakes of a game I've played recently, really hope Crapcom does an RE3 Remake just like this, I'd buy the fuck out of that game
Mar 5, 2019 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: why
Mar 5, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I am planning a trip too Miami now... lol
Mar 5, 2019 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice
Mar 5, 2019 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: why though?
Mar 5, 2019 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: you are already in US right
Mar 5, 2019 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd like to visit, not too picky on where 
Mar 5, 2019 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/LPHB6eXajtQ this looks like lots of fun
Mar 5, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Miami had like 3 things on that video you posted lol
Mar 5, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh lol
Mar 5, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i saw tat
Mar 5, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: that
Mar 5, 2019 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it says only americans would eat it but i'm not american and that looks tasty as hell
Mar 5, 2019 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: junk food is loved all over
Mar 5, 2019 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: just americans love it a bit more
Mar 5, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tewIT0t198
Mar 5, 2019 9:07 PM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/K05JcGC.png
Mar 5, 2019 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQHPSD6GYxo
Mar 5, 2019 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: florida man is at it again
Mar 5, 2019 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one actually kind of sucks for him - it was non working after all, he's probably a collector and that thing might be valuable
Mar 5, 2019 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: still it's not something you should bring to an airport unless you like having your cavities searched
Mar 5, 2019 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: all of your cavities
Mar 5, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird anyone else having issues with Chrome and Youtube? Like super garbled adio?
Mar 5, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Audio even, I did the whole uninstall sound drivers install fresh ones thing.
Mar 5, 2019 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi did you see the video  also i have no idea, i stopped using chrome but you'd think it would work cause they're both by google
Mar 5, 2019 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably not a widespread issue
Mar 5, 2019 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it was it'd be all over google
Mar 5, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats weird is everything else works fine like games or other audio sources literally it's just Chrome.
Mar 6, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: time to switch to firefox?
Mar 6, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: have you tried rebooting? that usually fixes odd issues like that for me
Mar 6, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah after the driver thing multiple reboots  lol
Mar 6, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be time to uninstall Chrome then reinstall
Mar 6, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe, or just wipe your addons/settings
Mar 6, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird the audio thing fixed itself....
Mar 6, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate when that happens lol
Mar 6, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well time to enjoy some youtube music lol
Mar 6, 2019 1:49 AM - kenenthk: https://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-galaxy-s10-plus-build-cost-961928 ha
Mar 6, 2019 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going over all the things I did to try to fix it... might have been unplugging my headphones and plugging them back in... read a forum post on that and Windows 10 with what ever audio codec I have "HD Realtek"
Mar 6, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about the detection of it being in the headphone port or something.
Mar 6, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbXwkBljbNw
Mar 6, 2019 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: yeah
Mar 6, 2019 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: now you can watch this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQHPSD6GYxo


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 7, 2019)

Mar 6, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds like Pasco county (where I live)
Mar 6, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a TV show called Live PD and they have a section of the show called Pasco County and yeah a lot of the stories are worthy of "Florida man" lol
Mar 6, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One that makes me laugh every time I think about it is where this one guy, high on something or other was running around naked with a leaf rake attacking people.
Mar 6, 2019 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1n2eUJCmtc
Mar 6, 2019 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz8VcDWgpIM
Mar 6, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want that phone.... lol
Mar 6, 2019 12:14 PM - Flame: Now i want that phone too
Mar 6, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: Did someone say Florida man?
Mar 6, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2Ixp0vB.jpg
Mar 6, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 6, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JAuh3jO.gifv
Mar 6, 2019 3:12 PM - kenenthk: My old 360 still works still butthurt I lost my 360 keys remote
Mar 6, 2019 3:32 PM - Flame: good good let the butthurt flow your buthhole
Mar 6, 2019 3:33 PM - kenenthk: You wish you could make it hurt
Mar 6, 2019 3:35 PM - Flame: 
Mar 6, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk's butthole is far too stretched out too hurt anymore  lol
Mar 6, 2019 4:32 PM - Flame: LOOL!
Mar 6, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8lLItlcaZI
Mar 6, 2019 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Who wouldn't want a butthole that doesnt hurt?
Mar 6, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBIQSjJlT_E
Mar 6, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sTLiDTgdL4
Mar 6, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ct9ePDe
Mar 6, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2At1i42
Mar 6, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1DO1qF8.jpg
Mar 6, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KQs74G0.jpg
Mar 6, 2019 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEaJEbIYm8I 
Mar 6, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rje7s4S
Mar 7, 2019 2:07 AM - kenenthk: Calm down psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 8, 2019)

Mar 7, 2019 5:24 AM - Costello: does anyone feel the site is loading faster?
Mar 7, 2019 5:29 AM - Seriel: Just seems the same as normal to me
Mar 7, 2019 5:29 AM - Devin: A tiny bit faster. Don't know if it's because you said that though.
Mar 7, 2019 5:30 AM - Seriel: I haven't noticed any speed differences in the last month or so
Mar 7, 2019 5:30 AM - Devin: Actually scratch that. Pages are loading a bit faster. Usually takes me a few seconds to load into the forums.
Mar 7, 2019 5:31 AM - Devin: A bit > Tiny bit.
Mar 7, 2019 5:35 AM - Devin: Patiently waiting for this 11 1/2 hour print to finish. So I start another print and go to bed.
Mar 7, 2019 5:35 AM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/KFKgJq6.png
Mar 7, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/juC3BER
Mar 7, 2019 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/KPbH3d8
Mar 7, 2019 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't sleep  lol
Mar 7, 2019 7:07 AM - Devin: Just 14 more minutes..
Mar 7, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWBQwgQbotk
Mar 7, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/64409785 rotflmao someone is going to be sooo pissed....
Mar 7, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For people who cant click the link, it's a SNES 2nd edition (the cheaper smaller shit version of the SNES) box, and currently is going for over 100 dollars. Mind you it's just the empty box. Not the console lol
Mar 7, 2019 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: why is it shit?
Mar 7, 2019 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think someone didnt realize it was just the box lol
Mar 7, 2019 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i prefer the pal snes design over the snes mini
Mar 7, 2019 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: pal/famicom design
Mar 7, 2019 9:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: but other than design, its the same no?
Mar 7, 2019 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it cut out the multi AV port and left with just RF
Mar 7, 2019 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.digitpress.com/forum/showthread.php?63752-SNES-regular-vs-SNES-mini
Mar 7, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the SNES US version of the console but the controllers I would have killed for the Japanese or EU versions lol
Mar 7, 2019 10:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: what.
Mar 7, 2019 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: no it looks like it has it, just no s-video
Mar 7, 2019 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: composite is good enough for snes
Mar 7, 2019 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: and if you're really serious about image quality you'll rgb mod it
Mar 7, 2019 10:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: the famicum/pal controllers wouldn't match the colors on the us snes
Mar 7, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the boxy look
Mar 7, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of the console
Mar 7, 2019 12:38 PM - kenenthk: My xkeys is working beautifully now and I did it all on my own 
Mar 7, 2019 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: do you know why they designed it that way?
Mar 7, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the dumb americans wouldn't put use it as a table and put their glass on it
Mar 7, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats why it has the bumps on top
Mar 7, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: still like it?
Mar 7, 2019 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Games still look pretty damn good on 360
Mar 7, 2019 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: those aren't my words that's the actual reason
Mar 7, 2019 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just don't like the purple and i don't really care for the boxy look either
Mar 7, 2019 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: famicum/pal snes still looks good
Mar 7, 2019 12:43 PM - kenenthk: I hate white people
Mar 7, 2019 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: racist
Mar 7, 2019 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: ban
Mar 7, 2019 12:56 PM - kenenthk: I am but a simple caucasian american
Mar 7, 2019 1:12 PM - Seriel: I hate white people
Mar 7, 2019 1:13 PM - Seriel: I also hate every other type of people
Mar 7, 2019 1:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 7, 2019 1:53 PM - Seriel: :=
Mar 7, 2019 1:53 PM - Seriel:  *
Mar 7, 2019 1:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 7, 2019 2:40 PM - CORE: I'll have a Coffee please
Mar 7, 2019 2:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dis ain't not starbucks. 
Mar 7, 2019 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Starbucks only
Mar 7, 2019 4:05 PM - Seriel: I'd like a coffee too
Mar 7, 2019 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is not starbucks. 
Mar 7, 2019 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one here is taking coffee orders.
Mar 7, 2019 5:28 PM - Seriel: Okay but where's my coffee??
Mar 7, 2019 5:28 PM - Seriel: I demand service
Mar 7, 2019 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one gets service here 
Mar 7, 2019 5:57 PM - Seriel: I want a refund
Mar 7, 2019 6:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You didn't pay 
Mar 7, 2019 6:09 PM - Wolfy: That was a rollercoaster and a haldf
Mar 7, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you guys ever wanted a cheap iptv service for cord cutting or just supplementing your Netflix and shit
Mar 7, 2019 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: I found one that has thousands of channels for 60-110 eur a year depending on the plan and like 700-800 of them are English (uk/us/Canada even some Australian)
Mar 7, 2019 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: They have pretty much every country on there
Mar 7, 2019 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm testing the trial and it works well
Mar 7, 2019 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://franqie.com/lists/
Mar 7, 2019 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: It has the premium sports channels too
Mar 7, 2019 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Protip, the Nordic channels aren't dubbed
Mar 7, 2019 7:30 PM - Memoir: Ew
Mar 7, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's ew?
Mar 7, 2019 8:20 PM - Chary: Ew
Mar 7, 2019 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 7, 2019 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jdbye must like europe
Mar 7, 2019 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS. IT'S MARCH 
Mar 7, 2019 8:38 PM - Depravo: Has been for a week now.
Mar 7, 2019 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, can I be excited about this? Is the good part of the first half of the year.
Mar 7, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.playbill.com/article/cast-set-for-2019-national-tour-of-legally-blondethe-musical
Mar 7, 2019 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit! AMD released a driver update, and gasp! It actually supports my Ryzen APU on release!
Mar 7, 2019 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol tom 
Mar 8, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But can they run Crysis lol
Mar 8, 2019 12:44 AM - Costello: Tom is going to ejac now that he gets 3 more FPS
Mar 8, 2019 12:44 AM - Costello: pc masterbrace
Mar 8, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Tom threw his. A
Mar 8, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Finish the sentence
Mar 8, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yogurt


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 9, 2019)

Mar 8, 2019 4:25 AM - Chary: ketchup
Mar 8, 2019 5:17 AM - VinsCool: Mayo
Mar 8, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Baby?
Mar 8, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: Ice ice?
Mar 8, 2019 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Gamestop's check out is confusing me to no end
Mar 8, 2019 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Insurers $50 GC code - Still displays total at normal price
Mar 8, 2019 11:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ICE ICE BABY 
Mar 8, 2019 1:28 PM - migles: So overwatch is dead pratically
Mar 8, 2019 1:28 PM - migles: whats the new game that is being enjoyed by kids?
Mar 8, 2019 1:31 PM - mthrnite: tide pods: the game
Mar 8, 2019 1:37 PM - kenenthk: I just used a tide pod
Mar 8, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tide Pods in new minty fresh scent!
Mar 8, 2019 1:46 PM - migles: isn't the tide pod thing like from 2017?
Mar 8, 2019 1:51 PM - Chary: Apex
Mar 8, 2019 1:56 PM - mthrnite: tide pods are soooo last tuesday
Mar 8, 2019 1:57 PM - migles: hey krista do you still remember much from pokemon crystal?
Mar 8, 2019 1:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Mar 8, 2019 2:03 PM - migles: i can swear the Tyrogue given in MR Mortar had an unusual high change of being shiny but i can't find any info on that
Mar 8, 2019 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Except its main purpose is to clean stuff...
Mar 8, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wrong gift pokemon, migles. The one you're thinking of that has a higher chance is the odd egg you get from the Day Care dude in Crystal, has like a 20% or something chance of being a shiny in Crystal
Mar 8, 2019 2:14 PM - migles: yeah i know about that one, but damn i swear that i remember the one from mt mortar also had a bigger change
Mar 8, 2019 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tyrogue might be one of the pokemon that can hatch from it, I think, but the only ones I remember getting were Smoochum, Elekid, and Clefffa lol
Mar 8, 2019 2:14 PM - migles: or most likely i got a shiny one as a kid from the 1/8100~ change thing
Mar 8, 2019 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, just the egg AFAIK
Mar 8, 2019 2:16 PM - Chary: And In all my days of replaying crystal, that stupid egg never gave me a shiny D:<
Mar 8, 2019 2:16 PM - migles: damn i wanted to get something different like a shinny elekid from the odd egg
Mar 8, 2019 2:16 PM - migles: chary, the egg was damn easy to get a shiny :c
Mar 8, 2019 2:16 PM - Chary: I know lol. I just never tried to save and reload for it lol
Mar 8, 2019 2:17 PM - Chary: I had a shiny Houndour tho. It was adorable
Mar 8, 2019 2:19 PM - migles: but i really tought the MR mortar one also had increased changes of being shiny.. i remember when i was a kid i had the elekid from the egg and the shiny tirogue from the MT mortar
Mar 8, 2019 2:19 PM - migles: damn, you got a shiny houndour :C that is the best one :c
Mar 8, 2019 2:20 PM - migles: it was so shitty you get the houndor post game pratically :c
Mar 8, 2019 2:24 PM - migles: <went to check apex in youtube
Mar 8, 2019 2:25 PM - migles: <immediatlly regrets, only cancer youtubers and bullshit videos
Mar 8, 2019 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just another F2P battle royal game, nothing special
Mar 8, 2019 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck I just threw a receipt away in the dump I was going to use to return something
Mar 8, 2019 3:15 PM - Devin: Apex is pretty fun with friends and really good.
Mar 8, 2019 3:15 PM - Devin: Shame they nerfed the wingman. I liked sniping people with a handcannon.
Mar 8, 2019 4:12 PM - Memoir: The beefed.
Mar 8, 2019 4:12 PM - Memoir: Wow... Didn't mean to type that.
Mar 8, 2019 4:13 PM - Memoir: They nerfed the wingman but the carbine still has no recoil and can be used to wipe a whole team..
Mar 8, 2019 5:29 PM - Devin: I'll have to keep any eye out for it. Still haven't won a game with my squad.
Mar 8, 2019 5:29 PM - Devin: I like sniping and staying back when I can. They like rushing with assault rifles.
Mar 8, 2019 5:30 PM - Devin: So I end up staying back sniping. They'll rush up, die and then blame me for not rushing to kill them. Meanwhile at the progress screen I'll have more kills.
Mar 8, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Download Fraks for Android and enjoy touching fractals lol
Mar 8, 2019 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: You mean Fraksl?
Mar 8, 2019 10:41 PM - Memoir: Ye
Mar 8, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cool, but i can't generate a new fractal
Mar 8, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: its always the same 2
Mar 9, 2019 12:13 AM - Depravo: That's a pretty big shortcoming in something that's supposed to show infinity.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 10, 2019)

Mar 9, 2019 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can do all kinds but you have to swipe and twist with your fingers and shit lol
Mar 9, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used lucky patcher to unlock the full thing soay e it's better that way?
Mar 9, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm so maybe even damned phone typing lol
Mar 9, 2019 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Mar 9, 2019 10:28 AM - Veho: Turns out infinity is pretty reetitive and boring.
Mar 9, 2019 12:34 PM - T-hug: has anyone seen captain marvel
Mar 9, 2019 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Is he hiding?
Mar 9, 2019 1:26 PM - T-hug: *she
Mar 9, 2019 1:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Mar 9, 2019 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Its Mario day?
Mar 9, 2019 2:47 PM - SG854: Captain Marvel is bombing in user scores. And big publications are saying it’s eh. The removed 50,000 scores and are trying to afect the rating system. I heared it was a bland movie.
Mar 9, 2019 2:50 PM - SG854: They are trying to say it’s sexist men, but c’mon. People liked Alita Battle Angel, Wonder Women, The Alien and Terminator movies. They like Princess Lei. They like strong female characters. It’s not that men hate strong women, they are just trying to convince themselves that the movie did poorly because it’s not good, so they are pulling the sexism card, like always.
Mar 9, 2019 2:55 PM - Depravo: Does that include the negative 'reviews' before it was even released?
Mar 9, 2019 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Mar 9, 2019 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Where is Aqualady?
Mar 9, 2019 3:19 PM - SG854: Rotten Tomatoes completely removed there ‘Want to see’ section because of this movie. So people are voicing their thoughts in the review section. They are trying to say it’s trolls, but their are many legit reviews after the movie came out where people have an honest analysis. And they said it was bland. They can’t say it’s all trolls when it isn’t.
Mar 9, 2019 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Everything I dislike is a troll
Mar 9, 2019 4:18 PM - SG854: So one of the reviewers admitted to kissing ass giving it a positive review to maintain early screening access. https://boundingintocomics.com/2019/03/07/syfy-wires-dany-roth-admits-to-creating-positive-reviews-in-order-to-maintain-access-while-discussing-captain-marvels-rotten-tomatoes-controversy/
Mar 9, 2019 4:22 PM - SG854: Have to give positive reviews to get early copies. Just how many reviewers are doing this? This is turning out to be a disaster. Bashing Half your population, bad marketing. Lying that it’s trolls. Deleting Negative reviews to protect their investment, makes people hate the movie even more. Making fake positive reviews, they’re are literal copy and paste positive reviews, exact words.
Mar 9, 2019 4:24 PM - SG854: This is bad. https://youtu.be/mlCvPJNXSpg
Mar 9, 2019 4:41 PM - kenenthk: People kissing ass to get some place never heard that before
Mar 9, 2019 5:04 PM - Depravo: That youtuber's channel seems to have a certain political bias.
Mar 9, 2019 5:06 PM - Depravo: So much so that you don't even need to watch the videos. Pick a subject: You already know his opinion.
Mar 9, 2019 5:23 PM - Veho: "The Jews did this"?
Mar 9, 2019 5:29 PM - Veho: And now for something completely different: https://i.imgur.com/K80CDoS.jpg
Mar 9, 2019 5:31 PM - Depravo: Shrek.
Mar 9, 2019 5:39 PM - Veho: 
Mar 9, 2019 5:46 PM - SG854: Depravo Tim Pool doesn’t have a political bias. He’s use to work for Vice News and was one of the early founders. He tries to get rid of as much bias as he can and is one of the more trust worthy reporters that gets stories right. He leans left.
Mar 9, 2019 5:50 PM - SG854: There is a podcast of Himself and the Twitter Exec talking about political bias Twitter has. And then deplatforming conservatives. And he caught the Twitter Exec of guard a few time and she said “thank you for your feedback” lol https://youtu.be/DZCBRHOg3PQ
Mar 9, 2019 5:56 PM - SG854: I still haven’t seen the whole thing. But their is a serious bias on Twitter and many sites deplatforming right wing conservatives. Twitter Exec actually admitted that they need to improve.
Mar 9, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's the leave in treatment right? Lol
Mar 9, 2019 8:19 PM - Veho: It's more of a three minute therapy. This is the leave-in treatment:  https://i.imgur.com/Vn1KAjf.jpg
Mar 9, 2019 8:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zh6dHEJ.jpg
Mar 9, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fit butt bit lol
Mar 9, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From Apple
Mar 9, 2019 11:01 PM - Chary: gave up trying to scam sports streams, pulled the trigger on getting slingtv today
Mar 9, 2019 11:01 PM - Chary: curse you, ease of usability!
Mar 9, 2019 11:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 9, 2019 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Netflix just needs sports
Mar 9, 2019 11:30 PM - Chary: If Netflix got sports, it’d be enough to draw me back lol
Mar 9, 2019 11:44 PM - Depravo: I'd rather my subscription fee didn't go to overpaid narcissists kicking balloons around a field.
Mar 9, 2019 11:45 PM - Depravo: It's bad enough that there's 'reality' TV on there.
Mar 9, 2019 11:50 PM - Depravo: In fact sports IS just reality TV with less variety.
Mar 10, 2019 12:11 AM - Chary: Haha. Well, I had to pay extra for the sports package
Mar 10, 2019 12:11 AM - Chary: And I don’t want the normal crap from cable. I just want my balloon kicking
Mar 10, 2019 12:12 AM - Flame: balloon kicking?
Mar 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Flame: MOTHER OF GOD!
Mar 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Flame: WHAT?
Mar 10, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the latest sport
Mar 10, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Higher ratings than puppy and kitten kicking
Mar 10, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I feel like it's less competitive
Mar 10, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "GOoOAAaL!!!!! And the Bollox Bastards win the game with 2 puppies and 4 kittens kicked they have taken the cup!"
Mar 10, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a Monty Python skit lol
Mar 10, 2019 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 10, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3Mrwc8n
Mar 10, 2019 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M8VOvyp.jpg
Mar 10, 2019 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KfMwWJK


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 11, 2019)

Mar 10, 2019 5:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/olmS7GQ.jpg
Mar 10, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ar2V5bN.jpg
Mar 10, 2019 6:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3qk7X9B.jpg
Mar 10, 2019 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol all 3 are great lol
Mar 10, 2019 1:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's day light savings day 
Mar 10, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lol so far it sucked for me
Mar 10, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My boss was late I felt terrible waking him up
Mar 10, 2019 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like holy crap he sounded exhausted band then to top it off he is sick working here
Mar 10, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only like 1 hour late to work lol (we car pool for these crazy posts)
Mar 10, 2019 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Fired for making a boss work
Mar 10, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 10, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/03/09/asia/japan-marine-creature-boat-crash-intl/index.html
Mar 10, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Godzilla!!!?
Mar 10, 2019 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2019/03/09/speedrunning-windows-95/
Mar 10, 2019 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: peenus
Mar 10, 2019 6:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOINK* 
Mar 10, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 10, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: <asks a girl whats wrong
Mar 10, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: girl complains that i have no fucking right to ask her whats wrong and that she doesnt need to tell me every bit of her life
Mar 10, 2019 7:23 PM - migles: < i say i am just worried about you, you can just say you dont wanna talk about it
Mar 10, 2019 7:23 PM - migles: she continues saying that i am dumb and stupid and i know zero about her life
Mar 10, 2019 7:24 PM - Veho: "Fuck off and die then, see if I care" is the best response.
Mar 10, 2019 7:24 PM - migles: then rampages that i am not a shrink and i am really dumb to understand
Mar 10, 2019 7:25 PM - migles: yeah veho i went "well, i like you and i would like to help but i am not going to stay here to get insulted" and walked away lol
Mar 10, 2019 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't have to talk to a shrink, sometimes it just helps to talk
Mar 10, 2019 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't matter who it is it just matters that they listen
Mar 10, 2019 7:26 PM - migles: then i complained to her friend lol (i couldnt help myself) i did see her sad, i asked whats wrong, she doesnt talk to me and then complains that i dont understand and says that i am too dumb
Mar 10, 2019 7:27 PM - migles: well i am done with this "friend"
Mar 10, 2019 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SEsV8TN.mp4
Mar 10, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/vhl7iij13svlrna/received_552079095288747.jpeg?dl=0
Mar 10, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: diesel prices are 1337
Mar 10, 2019 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZ05HDJwKZA 
Mar 10, 2019 10:50 PM - midstor: https://roblox.com <--- Infinite Vbucks Generator, no virus!
Mar 10, 2019 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: midstor: that's not even the same game
Mar 10, 2019 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not even the right game*
Mar 10, 2019 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles yeah she sounds kinda like a bad person
Mar 10, 2019 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: huge ego
Mar 10, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhjO7FTNx14
Mar 11, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i think a lot of girls are like that, huge ego, only think of themselves
Mar 11, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems to be the prettier ones are more likely to be that way
Mar 11, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: because they can get away with it


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 12, 2019)

Mar 11, 2019 7:11 AM - IncredulousP: Over-Red Thy Fear, You Drunken, Caddis-Garter, Flesh-Monger
Mar 11, 2019 8:22 AM - IncredulousP: You Lack Gall, Away, You Fat-as-Butter Babe
Mar 11, 2019 9:07 AM - Dionicio3: God damnit he found the shoutbox
Mar 11, 2019 9:25 AM - IncredulousP: peekaboo
Mar 11, 2019 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0jFHf8_VBY
Mar 11, 2019 4:24 PM - migles: So filetrip is clossing??
Mar 11, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep. Too many people were uploading warez, was just too hard to keep track of
Mar 11, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's what the new Download center is for anyways, a Filetrip replacement
Mar 11, 2019 4:56 PM - Kyouhei: Not really surprised, Honestly
Mar 11, 2019 4:57 PM - Kyouhei: My god, it's been like 2 years since my last interaction with GBAtemp
Mar 11, 2019 4:59 PM - migles: but what happens to the files in the filetrip?
Mar 11, 2019 5:00 PM - migles: is there an easy way for me to download the entire stuff for the DS and wii for example? i am afraid that i will need stuff later
Mar 11, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All public files were uploaded to the Download center
Mar 11, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/download/categories/nintendo-ds.75/ https://gbatemp.net/download/categories/nintendo-wii-u.77/
Mar 11, 2019 5:01 PM - migles: ho wow, i didnt see the download center yet 
Mar 11, 2019 5:01 PM - migles: why isn't this in frontpage news :c
Mar 11, 2019 5:01 PM - migles: nice design
Mar 11, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Download Center? It's literally been around for nearly a year
Mar 11, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-feature-the-gbatemp-download-center.505032/
Mar 11, 2019 5:02 PM - migles: and its fast as hell, faster than the normal gbatemp website lol
Mar 11, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You even fucking posted in that https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-feature-the-gbatemp-download-center.505032/page-2#post-7998252 < 
Mar 11, 2019 5:02 PM - Kyouhei: XD
Mar 11, 2019 5:03 PM - migles: lel, i will admit, i replied the thread without checking the download center :c
Mar 11, 2019 5:05 PM - migles: wheres the vip download center? with romz
Mar 11, 2019 5:06 PM - migles: https://vip.gbatemp.net/download/
Mar 11, 2019 5:06 PM - migles: https://gbatemp.net/vip/download/
Mar 11, 2019 5:07 PM - Kyouhei: https://lionsden.gbatemp.net/download/ clearly
Mar 11, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei6AvbQUAtI
Mar 11, 2019 6:00 PM - Chary: Pffft
Mar 11, 2019 6:02 PM - Chary: Long time no see, Kyouhei. I remember you from yeaaars ago back when I was a noob lol
Mar 11, 2019 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't tell people you was a noob. 
Mar 11, 2019 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You have a image to maintain. 
Mar 11, 2019 6:07 PM - Chary: 2012 me is wayyy different than 2019 me 
Mar 11, 2019 6:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one should find out 
Mar 11, 2019 6:46 PM - Kyouhei: Ayy chary
Mar 11, 2019 6:46 PM - Kyouhei: It's always nice to see the same crew on gbatemp
Mar 11, 2019 6:47 PM - Kyouhei: I'm shocked The_randomizer hasn't got the highest post count yet
Mar 11, 2019 6:47 PM - Kyouhei: they were a big contender for it back when I left hahaha
Mar 11, 2019 6:48 PM - Kyouhei: In the time I've been gone a lot seems to have changed, GBATemp has a Patreon, 
Mar 11, 2019 6:48 PM - Kyouhei: The site itself is actually different kinda too
Mar 11, 2019 6:49 PM - Kyouhei: I can't actually remember if the customization features for the home page were around when I left, but I feel like they did..
Mar 11, 2019 6:55 PM - Kyouhei: I feel like they were*
Mar 11, 2019 7:51 PM - VinsCool: Things change all the times.
Mar 11, 2019 8:19 PM - DinohScene: yo Kyou!
Mar 11, 2019 8:21 PM - Kyouhei: Hey DinohScene!
Mar 11, 2019 8:21 PM - DinohScene: long time no see
Mar 11, 2019 8:21 PM - Kyouhei: Indeed!
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Kyouhei: I've been going back over my posts and I was a Cream of the Crop Idiot in most of my content
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - DinohScene: how's life?
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Kyouhei: Lol
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Kyouhei: Well, I'm still not contributing to society, or my community, so same as ever
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - DinohScene: eh, everyone changes : D
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Kyouhei: True enough.
Mar 11, 2019 8:23 PM - DinohScene: god I hate emotes
Mar 11, 2019 8:24 PM - Kyouhei: GBAtemp custom emote packs when?!
Mar 11, 2019 8:24 PM - DinohScene: I'm waiting for me house, might be moving within a month
Mar 11, 2019 8:24 PM - Kyouhei:  Is like 5x uglier
Mar 11, 2019 8:24 PM - Kyouhei: Than I recall
Mar 11, 2019 8:25 PM - Kyouhei: Nice, I've moved like 3 times IRL since I was last here
Mar 11, 2019 8:27 PM - DinohScene: jobs n what not?
Mar 11, 2019 8:28 PM - DinohScene: or just gotten tired of your neighbors lol
Mar 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Kyouhei: More the latter
Mar 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Kyouhei: I had lived in low-cost housing for most of my life
Mar 11, 2019 8:29 PM - DinohScene: ah fair enough
Mar 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Kyouhei: and the areas I lived in were getting worse and worse, after a few racial attacks, a police/criminal shootout outside my window at 3AM, and a few other incidents I decided it was time to pack up
Mar 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Kyouhei: Was in an even worse situation after that, though, to add insult to injury, so I moved again
Mar 11, 2019 8:31 PM - Kyouhei: Went from a 3BR2BA to a 2BR1BA, which meant my family was strained for space, being a 3 person household
Mar 11, 2019 8:32 PM - Kyouhei: We survived that for a year while looking for somewhere else, through sheer luck we found a 3BR1BA rental in late 2016, and moved in in early 2017
Mar 11, 2019 8:32 PM - DinohScene: damn :c
Mar 11, 2019 8:32 PM - Kyouhei: Mhm :\
Mar 11, 2019 8:32 PM - Kyouhei: It's a chill area, and I think my family and I are better for it
Mar 11, 2019 8:35 PM - DinohScene: sweet : D
Mar 11, 2019 8:37 PM - Kyouhei: I should make a discord account with my GBAtemp handle, so I don't have to change my handle on discord to match lol
Mar 11, 2019 8:38 PM - Kyouhei: It's kind of a shame that many discord channels I join don't allow name changing lol
Mar 11, 2019 8:39 PM - DinohScene: I used to be on Discord a lot, lately I've been gaming with the bf
Mar 11, 2019 8:43 PM - Kyouhei: Nice
Mar 11, 2019 8:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Sup lads and lasses
Mar 11, 2019 8:47 PM - Chary: @Kyouhei PM me on discord. I can fix your nick in the server if you want it to match
Mar 11, 2019 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lads, Lasses? 
Mar 11, 2019 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you from Scotland? 
Mar 11, 2019 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You hang out with Scrooge McDuck? 
Mar 11, 2019 9:13 PM - Depravo: Yes, and Mrs Doubtfire.
Mar 11, 2019 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 11, 2019 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why?
Mar 11, 2019 10:15 PM - Kyouhei: Thanks Chary
Mar 11, 2019 10:18 PM - Kyouhei: Just sent a message to you, #5932 
Mar 11, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fulVjR5E1o
Mar 11, 2019 10:53 PM - kenenthk: I got 0 sleep in and have to be up in an hour
Mar 11, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.3885257&Description=Ryzen%20combo Buying this for my living room PC 
Mar 11, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk don't worry sleep is for mortals 
Mar 11, 2019 11:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We are mortals. 
Mar 11, 2019 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Haveyou ever gone back to a job and regret doing it again
Mar 11, 2019 11:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Being a teacher's aide? Nope, not fun! 
Mar 11, 2019 11:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They made me run around a play ground and get chased by kids. 
Mar 11, 2019 11:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like some expendable pawn.
Mar 12, 2019 12:45 AM - Kyouhei: You mean you aren't an expendable pawn?
Mar 12, 2019 12:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No I'm not. 
Mar 12, 2019 12:46 AM - Kyouhei: I thought all non-educating personnel were expendable pawns in school staffing
Mar 12, 2019 12:46 AM - Kyouhei: 
Mar 12, 2019 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 12, 2019 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know where you heard that from
Mar 12, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work so much it's crazy lol
Mar 12, 2019 12:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi may be expendable 
Mar 12, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but sometimes my checks are like 1500 a week after taxes so that's nice and my captain is about to force me to a promotion, I have already to turned down like 4 promotions...
Mar 12, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He wants me to train all the new people lol
Mar 12, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would order new guts for my PC but I am waiting for that next gen ryzen stuff
Mar 12, 2019 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your pc doesn't have guts 
Mar 12, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I changed my mind on the other one I posted instead did my own build with a way better CPU RAM and Mobo lol
Mar 12, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic it's an old 4 core Skylake so probably not 
Mar 12, 2019 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No pc has guts 
Mar 12, 2019 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If they did, is especially not fleshy like hours. 
Mar 12, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I have it running near 5Ghz its fast enough to game on but for some other stuff like video editing it's starting to show it's age.
Mar 12, 2019 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *ours
Mar 12, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might grab the same parts for my PC and just say F it and grab a new Ryzen when those launch I think the X470 mobo's are forwards compatible?
Mar 12, 2019 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish upgrading pc wasn't expensive 
Mar 12, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113499&ignorebbr=1 comes with the prism cooler nice! lol
Mar 12, 2019 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want it to be like buying a arcade machine, just jam in new parts that cost less than a brand new unopened game. 
Mar 12, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157833&ignorebbr=1
Mar 12, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232475&ignorebbr=1
Mar 12, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: total cost is just a bit over 550 dollars.
Mar 12, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about buying 2 sets... lol
Mar 12, 2019 12:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about liquid crystal cooling? 
Mar 12, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peizo electric cooling is a thing I think?
Mar 12, 2019 1:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about liquid crystal? 
Mar 12, 2019 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Psi would go for liquid sperm cooling
Mar 12, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol looking for something cool to drink kenenthk? lol
Mar 12, 2019 1:32 AM - kenenthk: I dont want to drink your v8 liquid
Mar 12, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 12, 2019 1:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get some water then 
Mar 12, 2019 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that is less than a brand new unopened game? 
Mar 12, 2019 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh Sonic you must be thinking of powering an arcade machine with a raspi
Mar 12, 2019 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a good idea
Mar 12, 2019 2:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can easily fit some semi modern pc hardware (old i5 or something) and be able to run a lot more games for a little more
Mar 12, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGRY14znFxY
Mar 12, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: interesting
Mar 12, 2019 3:51 AM - Kyouhei: @Chary Thanks for the name change on Discord


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 13, 2019)

Mar 12, 2019 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: TIL the free win10 upgrade actually still works if you just grab the media creation tool and run the setup from the ISO
Mar 12, 2019 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: or choose upgrade directly from the media creation tool
Mar 12, 2019 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice will be using that tip lol
Mar 12, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I changed my order around a bit might be placing it today after a few final checks
Mar 12, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: looks like about 660 dollars with oodles of goodness!
Mar 12, 2019 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: also if you want to use windows 10 enterprise or something there are ways to use the "free upgrade" even with those using the activation tool from the ISO along with a dll that tricks the activation tool
Mar 12, 2019 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that method doesn't even require you to actually upgrade, it can be a clean install
Mar 12, 2019 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: no activated win7/win8 required
Mar 12, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to just buy one of those 30 dollar cheap keys
Mar 12, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.g2deal.com/windows-10-professional-32-64-bit.html wild even cheaper
Mar 12, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: less than 14 dollars lol
Mar 12, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might still do that, so cheap... I spent more than that on breakfast this morning lol
Mar 12, 2019 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: you eat fancy breakfast
Mar 12, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it was a nice breakfast  lol
Mar 12, 2019 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: so is subway
Mar 12, 2019 3:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i87hJ11nToQ 
Mar 12, 2019 3:41 PM - IncredulousP: Linux is free
Mar 12, 2019 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: not all of them
Mar 12, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Shield TV firmware update today
Mar 12, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what's new but probably mostly just security patches
Mar 12, 2019 4:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What new features 
Mar 12, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/shield/software-update/
Mar 12, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not much lol
Mar 12, 2019 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: why are they advertising "new games on geforce now" can't you run any steam game on geforce now?
Mar 12, 2019 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: also isn't it still in closed beta?
Mar 12, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Geforce now? It's on like a paid service or something I think? I tried the Steam thing it works amazingly well.
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish they just update the twich app 
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally I like the in home game streaming for some games.
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ohh they are preinstalled and free to use?
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is soooooooo old 
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: in home streaming i use quite a bit
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Even the twitch app on ps4 looks better.
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer to use my laptop, so in home streaming is needed sometimes
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And hulu too.
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That too is so old. 
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true I never thought to use it on a laptop....
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice 
Mar 12, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was recommended to use the bedroom only for sleeping cause it might help me sleep better
Mar 12, 2019 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But they constantly update netflix, amazon video and other crap I don't use. 
Mar 12, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and besides that, i dont really like being in the bedroom for other things than sleeping
Mar 12, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sleeping is hard for some people...
Mar 12, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mind control installed so sleep mode is easy for me  lol
Mar 12, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had trouble sleeping a few days ago, was weird for me...
Mar 12, 2019 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i signed up for geforce now a while back, didnt receive an invite yet
Mar 12, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing I couldn't handle but being awake for a couple of hours in the middle of the night was odd
Mar 12, 2019 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: waking up and not being able to go back to sleep easily sucks
Mar 12, 2019 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: usually happens to me when im sick, rarely happens otherwise
Mar 12, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I signed up for the developer thing a long ass time ago I wanted rooted firmware but by the time I got the OK for rooted firmware I was like "Meh fuck it now"
Mar 12, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should root it
Mar 12, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: get some adblocking going
Mar 12, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are vpn based solutions for adblocking but not free and my dad is using my adguard license since i no longer need it and he says some apps won't work with it and have to be whitelisted
Mar 12, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: also it doesn't block ads as well as adaway does
Mar 12, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't get many ads, only on like Youtube and that's about it.
Mar 12, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://blokada.org/index.html < I use this to block ads on my S8 since there aren't any good ways to root it
Mar 12, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my phone it's rooted so I just use Lucky Patcher  lol
Mar 12, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/development/samsung-galaxy-s8-root-snapdragon-t3659305
Mar 12, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom could that help you?
Mar 12, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POHa0OZcjLw
Mar 12, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The problem with that is the phone will only charge to 80%
Mar 12, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Sprint's S8, anyways
Mar 12, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that sucks lol
Mar 12, 2019 6:17 PM - BORTZ: tom
Mar 12, 2019 6:17 PM - BORTZ: did you know that you are featured in my Shining Force playthrough?
Mar 12, 2019 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You playing the original Shining Force?
Mar 12, 2019 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, whenever I play a Pogymanz game, I name my rival Bortz or Bortzy 
Mar 12, 2019 7:18 PM - Veho: Tom how is fatherhood treating you Tom?
Mar 12, 2019 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho it's great Veho 
Mar 12, 2019 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 12, 2019 7:24 PM - Veho: 
Mar 12, 2019 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Baby doc was telling us just yesterday how surprising it is that Fiona is so aware at only 1 month, she said she acts more like a 2 month old than just one month
Mar 12, 2019 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's fancy lol
Mar 12, 2019 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very smiley, responds to stimulus really well. She laughs in her sleep, which is cute lol
Mar 12, 2019 7:27 PM - Veho: 
Mar 12, 2019 9:35 PM - Kyouhei: Hey 
Mar 12, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dgql6Af
Mar 12, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kTpCBH9
Mar 12, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aP7Lln1.jpg
Mar 12, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cJLSFYF.jpg
Mar 12, 2019 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XvAWfRE.jpg This ones for Tom in 4-5 years lol
Mar 13, 2019 2:12 AM - IncredulousP: Over-Red Thy Fear, You Knotty-Pated, Smooth-Tongue Boy
Mar 13, 2019 2:15 AM - IncredulousP: You Lack Gall, Thou Caddis-Garter Vanity in Years
Mar 13, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I'm being insulted but it's too over my head to be bothered with lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 14, 2019)

Mar 13, 2019 5:24 AM - IncredulousP: Thou Scurvy, Unfortunate Huge Bombard of Sack
Mar 13, 2019 10:59 AM - Flame: Psionic you a big poop poop head
Mar 13, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that's something I can understand lol
Mar 13, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Decided to hold off on my new PC build, 3rd gen Ryzen chips in a few months.
Mar 13, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 2-3 months?
Mar 13, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can hold off that long lol
Mar 13, 2019 1:25 PM - Veho: Talk about delayed gratification.
Mar 13, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Mar 13, 2019 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should use the money to buy me a new PC build instead 
Mar 13, 2019 3:16 PM - Flame: Should use the money to buy migles some hookers
Mar 13, 2019 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have been thinking about burning some money and getting a new monitor though. Dell has an ok quality 27" 1080p 144hz thing for $190 I've been contemplating getting.
Mar 13, 2019 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shitty TN panel, but will be infinitely better than the shitty one's I have now lol
Mar 13, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also think I'm gonna pull out one of my OG XBOX from storage sometime next week, give it a hack so I can keep my console collection all in one place
Mar 13, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't remember if I have all the stuff to hack it in storage or not though
Mar 13, 2019 3:30 PM - Flame: nice
Mar 13, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To install a 2TB drive an have the complete Xbox set well minus like 3 games
Mar 13, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, probably won't go that far lol
Mar 13, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Due too long file names
Mar 13, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also install Ninja Massive lol
Mar 13, 2019 3:32 PM - Flame: recently i added harddrive to my ps2.
Mar 13, 2019 3:32 PM - Flame: i felt like a god
Mar 13, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a cheapo VGA cable for my Dreamcast yesterday, looks pretty dang good on a modern LCD monitor lol
Mar 13, 2019 3:34 PM - Flame: dreamcast? i thought you didnt have one?
Mar 13, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought one months ago lol
Mar 13, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like September or October or something
Mar 13, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got it for $25
Mar 13, 2019 3:35 PM - Flame: damn i need to buy a dreamcast too now
Mar 13, 2019 3:35 PM - Flame: 
Mar 13, 2019 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just started up Skies of Arcadia on it earlier this morning to test the cable
Mar 13, 2019 3:38 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/13/18263513/microsoft-xbox-one-pc-games-support-streaming-wireless-display-app-feature poor pc master races can no longer say you cant playthis on xboner i
Mar 13, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, PC Mustard Race is getting the Halo MCC on PC eventually, so it's not like we need an Xboner anymore anyways ;O;
Mar 13, 2019 4:19 PM - kenenthk: But Halo 2056 releases Tomorrow
Mar 13, 2019 4:25 PM - Flame: Halo 2056 ? ken we finally found a good use for you...
Mar 13, 2019 4:26 PM - Flame: naming games
Mar 13, 2019 4:28 PM - Flame: look when i try i fail
Mar 13, 2019 4:29 PM - Flame: Pokemon Dick & Pokemon Balls
Mar 13, 2019 4:38 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Go to the Polls
Mar 13, 2019 4:41 PM - kenenthk: I'll name you a good one just bend over
Mar 13, 2019 4:41 PM - Arras: Pokemon circle and pokemon square
Mar 13, 2019 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Pokemon Visa and Pokemon Mastercard
Mar 13, 2019 4:49 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Give us More Money
Mar 13, 2019 4:50 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Even More Pokemon and Pokemon We're Running Out of Ideas
Mar 13, 2019 4:51 PM - Flame: Pokemon blackjack and Pokemon hookers
Mar 13, 2019 4:52 PM - IncredulousP: now that's a Pokemon game I'd buy
Mar 13, 2019 5:16 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Underground and Pokemon Slaver
Mar 13, 2019 5:19 PM - Kyouhei: Pokemon 1 and Pokemon 26
Mar 13, 2019 5:20 PM - Kyouhei: Officially known as Pokemon A and pokemon Z
Mar 13, 2019 5:20 PM - Kyouhei: But people didn't want to use A/Z as the title abbreviation
Mar 13, 2019 5:20 PM - Kyouhei: 1/26 was unique and looked nerdy enough
Mar 13, 2019 5:21 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Genesis and Pokemon Revelations
Mar 13, 2019 5:22 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Java and Pokemon C#
Mar 13, 2019 5:22 PM - Kyouhei: Pokemon Paleo and Pokemon Neo, GB graphics for Paleo, Live action recordings for Neo
Mar 13, 2019 5:23 PM - Kyouhei: Paleo's pokemon distribution is entirely rock/ghost/ground types
Mar 13, 2019 5:23 PM - Kyouhei: Neo's distribution is entirely electric/steel/fire types
Mar 13, 2019 5:23 PM - IncredulousP: hmm I wonder what a FMV Pokemon game would look like
Mar 13, 2019 5:24 PM - Kyouhei: Any pokemon not in those categories are removed from the pokedex
Mar 13, 2019 5:25 PM - IncredulousP: Pokemon from Paleo will destroy Pokemon from neo
Mar 13, 2019 5:27 PM - Kyouhei: Pokemon Neo existing suggests Pokemon Paleo already had been destroyed
Mar 13, 2019 5:28 PM - Kyouhei: One is prehistoric the other is Futuristic
Mar 13, 2019 5:28 PM - Kyouhei: 
Mar 13, 2019 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would probably look like a pokemon movie but interactive
Mar 13, 2019 5:49 PM - Kyouhei: Detective Pikachu but it's a main series pokemon entry
Mar 13, 2019 5:50 PM - Kyouhei: I fully expect Nintendo to hop on the foldable display bandwagon, and make a Nintendo 4DS
Mar 13, 2019 6:15 PM - Veho: That would be nice.
Mar 13, 2019 6:16 PM - Veho: Clamshell console that folds out to a 7 inch screen.
Mar 13, 2019 6:54 PM - Kyouhei: I was thinking more of a super thick (probably 3 inches thick, or 6 when closed) slate with a downloaded-games only N2DSXL on the inside folding part, and then a 7 inch Switch on one half of the back when folded, when Unfolded and plugged in give it docked mode speeds
Mar 13, 2019 6:55 PM - Kyouhei: Kill the 3DS lineup, Kill the Switch Lineup, All hail the Nintendo-oh...
Mar 13, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch is fine for now but what will Nintendo do next? Overclock the X1?
Mar 13, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will Nvidia make an X2?
Mar 13, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Find out in 3-4 years time!!!
Mar 13, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a super compact Ruzen 3 APU on 7nm or something
Mar 13, 2019 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The X2 already exists 
Mar 13, 2019 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's what everyone was hoping the Switch was using
Mar 13, 2019 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does santa clause exist? 
Mar 13, 2019 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: X2 isn't designed for mobile devices
Mar 13, 2019 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kyouhei there's a problem with that idea
Mar 13, 2019 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Santa clause isn't designed for mobile either, but he is pretty mobile to deliver presents all over the world in one night 
Mar 13, 2019 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Multiple problems actually
Mar 13, 2019 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1. lolhueg 2
Mar 13, 2019 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2
Mar 13, 2019 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2. it needs to have physical controls on both sides? How would they fit all that?
Mar 13, 2019 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6 inches isn't a slate it's a fucking briefcase
Mar 13, 2019 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: good luck carrying that around
Mar 13, 2019 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: for that matter good luck holding it when playing
Mar 13, 2019 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jdbye, don't go to facebook. I hear people get poked there all the time 
Mar 13, 2019 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't, I only use messenger
Mar 14, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yayyy my 2TB Wii drive just arrived 
Mar 14, 2019 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Yay I pooped
Mar 14, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Excrement!
Mar 14, 2019 12:26 AM - IncredulousP: Thou Scurvy, Agatering, Poor Parcel of Dropsies
Mar 14, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that you V?
Mar 14, 2019 12:28 AM - IncredulousP: Prick Thy Face, You Lily-Liver'd Stuffed Cloak-Bag of Guts
Mar 14, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it lol
Mar 14, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQyqx1K495U
Mar 14, 2019 1:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't ever talk about your dookey in this chat box again 
Mar 14, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNu3BCF_diA
Mar 14, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 319GB's of Wii games installed so far, time to try out a bunch of these games I never bothered with in the past... lol (I own a lot of Wii games I just saved them to the hard drive of my PC for convenience but never actually used them... lol)
Mar 14, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect the final total will be a lot closer to 600GB's....
Mar 14, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife asked me why I needed so many 4TB hard drives... lol
Mar 14, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly could use like 4 10TB drives and probably have those jammed full


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 15, 2019)

Mar 14, 2019 4:50 AM - Devin: But why?
Mar 14, 2019 4:50 AM - Devin: And do you have all 7 Barbie games on there?
Mar 14, 2019 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no
Mar 14, 2019 5:39 AM - IncredulousP: Pokemon Barbie and Pokemon Ken
Mar 14, 2019 5:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m65fqrO.jpg
Mar 14, 2019 5:57 AM - Veho: 40TB is just about enough to fit all the Sims expansions.
Mar 14, 2019 5:57 AM - Veho: Barely.
Mar 14, 2019 9:10 AM - Chary: lol
Mar 14, 2019 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you don't need that much storage
Mar 14, 2019 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're just a data hoarder
Mar 14, 2019 2:55 PM - migles: krista? you here?
Mar 14, 2019 2:55 PM - migles: you cursed me :c i can't get a shiny out of the odd egg in pkmn crystal, damn you
Mar 14, 2019 2:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who cursed you? :blink"
Mar 14, 2019 2:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 14, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: I got a question Chary
Mar 14, 2019 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi has kbs of midget porn collections
Mar 14, 2019 3:18 PM - migles: sonic, krista did, the other day we where talking and she went like "i never got a shiny from that egg" and then i had to tell her "getting a shiny from it is really easy"
Mar 14, 2019 3:18 PM - migles: and now i can't get a shiny :c
Mar 14, 2019 3:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Krista? A friend of yours? 
Mar 14, 2019 3:22 PM - Chary: Muahaha
Mar 14, 2019 3:24 PM - migles: had trough 5 eggs, no shiny :c
Mar 14, 2019 3:25 PM - migles: got 4 tyrogues, i am looking for a shiny tyrogue
Mar 14, 2019 3:25 PM - migles: *3 tyrogues
Mar 14, 2019 3:25 PM - kenenthk: I'm finally over a all night migraine
Mar 14, 2019 3:26 PM - migles: got a smoochum (can't think about that pokemon without his sound from that poke chanel gamecube game comming into my head)
Mar 14, 2019 3:26 PM - migles: krista, undo the curse! pls :c
Mar 14, 2019 3:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1436286-REG/sony_3003868_playstation_classic_console.html
Mar 14, 2019 3:28 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Mar 14, 2019 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't psi post a cheaper one for like 20 bux
Mar 14, 2019 5:04 PM - Veho: More like "Sorry Playstation Classic"  ;O;
Mar 14, 2019 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Mar 14, 2019 5:34 PM - migles: i wouldn't get one even for 10 bucks
Mar 14, 2019 5:35 PM - migles: but if the SNES classic was like 20 bucks, i would get one just to play it for 1 hour and then be stored in a closed forever
Mar 14, 2019 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They need to make the controllers longer 
Mar 14, 2019 5:39 PM - migles: for which one sonic?
Mar 14, 2019 5:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The nes classic 
Mar 14, 2019 6:00 PM - migles: heh, the nes is not worth it INHO
Mar 14, 2019 6:00 PM - migles: i mean, if you get the snes mini you get the same hardware but with better controllers with more buttons
Mar 14, 2019 6:01 PM - migles: and obviously you can hack it and add nes games to it and whatever
Mar 14, 2019 6:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, people just always talk about hacking this or that.
Mar 14, 2019 6:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not everyone likes unofficial things 
Mar 14, 2019 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles but the snes mini costs more
Mar 14, 2019 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK it's assumed that everyone here likes unofficial things
Mar 14, 2019 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 14, 2019 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How rude of everyone to assume everyone of anything.
Mar 14, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: WHEN YOU ASSUME YOU MAKE AN "ASS" OF "U" AND "ME"  ;O;
Mar 14, 2019 7:14 PM - Localhorst86: so
Mar 14, 2019 7:14 PM - Localhorst86: anyone interested in a GRID 2 key? I just got one from humblebundle and I just noticed I already own the game...
Mar 14, 2019 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pokemon is on twitch again 
Mar 14, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/esmy1SG.jpg
Mar 14, 2019 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho found a mario version of poison ivy 
Mar 14, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ai1JtCcpO6E
Mar 14, 2019 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: ass u, me?
Mar 14, 2019 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hardly kno'u!
Mar 14, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rectum? It nearly killed him?
Mar 15, 2019 1:59 AM - IncredulousP: Anus? Well you ain't them either
Mar 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 16, 2019)

Mar 15, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Got some corned beef in the crock pot
Mar 15, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Think I added too much water
Mar 15, 2019 11:06 AM - Veho: Or too little corn.
Mar 15, 2019 11:07 AM - Veho: WHY IS IT CALLED CORNED BEEF IF THERE'S NO CORN?
Mar 15, 2019 11:07 AM - Veho: "The term comes from the treatment of the meat with large-grained rock salt, also called "corns" of salt."
Mar 15, 2019 11:08 AM - Veho: If we use even larger clumps of salt, say, the size of a fist, it would be called "fisted meat".
Mar 15, 2019 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that's why it's so damn salty
Mar 15, 2019 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken, why are you putting corned beef in a slow cooker
Mar 15, 2019 1:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm lazy?
Mar 15, 2019 2:50 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/28059527_709329949455520_8069524394215622039_n.jpg?_nc_cat=1&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=0f466be4892f2de355ec723c4c2ff136&oe=5D0C3332
Mar 15, 2019 2:57 PM - Veho: No, show them this: https://i.imgur.com/czQc2fo.mp4
Mar 15, 2019 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/H4MNczX_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 15, 2019 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Port Richey that's like a 5 minute drive from my house lol
Mar 15, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yveowqS_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 15, 2019 8:09 PM - Veho: Gravy hot tub? https://imagehost.vendio.com/a/24022362/aview/DSC_7703.JPG
Mar 15, 2019 8:25 PM - migles: psio, do you know when the HAMR HDDs get to the consumer market?
Mar 15, 2019 8:25 PM - migles: and what capacities can we expect early? maybe 20TB in the first year?
Mar 15, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ts3lmZr.jpg
Mar 15, 2019 8:35 PM - migles: hey sora?
Mar 15, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles hmm probably 6 months or so and more like 16TB with less platters or something gotta trickle those capacities out
Mar 15, 2019 8:42 PM - migles: psio aww shit, they must squeeze the money and planned obsolescence the most they can right?
Mar 15, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think so 
Mar 15, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean or else they would virtualize the entire head assembly and make one long bar for reads and writes
Mar 15, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stabilize the thing so capacities would shoot up and alignment issues would vanish and speeds would be limited by the interface
Mar 15, 2019 8:45 PM - migles: did you see them using 2 heads now?
Mar 15, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah gotta release that slowly too lol
Mar 15, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not multiple heads, multiple actuators 
Mar 15, 2019 8:48 PM - migles: actuators?
Mar 15, 2019 8:48 PM - Veho: Actually.
Mar 15, 2019 8:48 PM - migles: whats that?
Mar 15, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be one long head virtual heads digital 
Mar 15, 2019 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr it's what moves the heads
Mar 15, 2019 8:50 PM - migles: ho right, cuz they already had multime heads, got it tom
Mar 15, 2019 8:50 PM - Veho: A head turner, if you will.
Mar 15, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Mar 15, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was never really feasible to have multiple actuators in a HDD before, but we've reached a point where, from a design point of view, it finally makes sense/is possible. I'm curious to see what the real world performance looks like
Mar 15, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDDs will never hit SSD speeds, but it'd be neat to have something in-between
Mar 15, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it'll be expensive as fuck ;O;
Mar 15, 2019 8:54 PM - IncredulousP: how do i download a new laptop
Mar 15, 2019 8:55 PM - migles: i like the idea because it basically doubles the random access speed times
Mar 15, 2019 9:06 PM - Kyouhei: Yawn
Mar 15, 2019 9:06 PM - Kyouhei: I need to stop taking so many naps
Mar 15, 2019 9:07 PM - Kyouhei: My family literally woke me, as I was making "cat-purr-like noises"
Mar 15, 2019 9:08 PM - Kyouhei: I'm not sure if they're joking, they're insane, or I'm insane and they're serious. . .
Mar 15, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The voices in my head say everything will be fine just keep putting mayo on the sidewalks....
Mar 15, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.losmagueyesmexicangrill.com
Mar 15, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good food good prices and friendly so nice.
Mar 15, 2019 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone ready for the patrick's day parade? 
Mar 16, 2019 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Kyouhei why not both?
Mar 16, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/zhnYQ8Z
Mar 16, 2019 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/TLXG1WmHPJQ
Mar 16, 2019 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3lkpa5lY
Mar 16, 2019 2:13 AM - IncredulousP: Thou art a Knotty-Pated, Clay-Brained, Crystal-Button Knave
Mar 16, 2019 3:26 AM - Depravo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpYOstfcQBs
Mar 16, 2019 3:38 AM - Depravo: @SAK I got a 12 pack of Guinness for the St Padddy's day shit.
Mar 16, 2019 3:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: that better be a really good shit
Mar 16, 2019 3:53 AM - Depravo: It's just shit. Something only an Irishman would drink.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 17, 2019)

Mar 16, 2019 4:12 AM - kenenthk: Are you on tbs?
Mar 16, 2019 6:00 AM - Kyouhei: I said I need to stop taking naps, then 2 hours later I take a nap
Mar 16, 2019 6:00 AM - Kyouhei: And wake up at midnight..
Mar 16, 2019 6:01 AM - Kyouhei: That worked SO well..
Mar 16, 2019 6:02 AM - T-hug: damn you seagulls
Mar 16, 2019 6:03 AM - T-hug: 4.45am i woke up
Mar 16, 2019 6:03 AM - T-hug: 6.02 now
Mar 16, 2019 6:03 AM - T-hug: i wish one day a year we are allowed to melt as many seagulls as possible just for one day
Mar 16, 2019 6:03 AM - T-hug: like that movie The Purge
Mar 16, 2019 6:04 AM - kenenthk: I'm watching leprechaun returns
Mar 16, 2019 6:04 AM - Kyouhei: Lol
Mar 16, 2019 6:05 AM - Kyouhei: It's 2:05 AM rn
Mar 16, 2019 6:23 AM - T-hug: have you seen Leprechaun 4 In Space
Mar 16, 2019 6:27 AM - kenenthk: No one has
Mar 16, 2019 7:30 AM - kenenthk: Can you pair any bt headset with ps4 now?
Mar 16, 2019 7:37 AM - kenenthk: Guess not finds the headset but doesnt connect
Mar 16, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget, what's the max size USB drive you can use with the OG Xbox to softmod it? Trying to remember if I'll have to find my old ass 128mb USB drive or if I can use one of my 32GB ones lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be heading up to grab the OG XBOX maybe monday, want to have everything all ready so I can softmod it right away and then forget about it immediately lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's not the size that counts but the formatting
Mar 16, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has to be in that weird Xbox format for saves
Mar 16, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but to format it that way you plug it into the XBOX
Mar 16, 2019 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used a 32GB sd card in an adapter worked fine
Mar 16, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I want to know if I plug my big beastie 32gb one in if it'll be recognized
Mar 16, 2019 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes plug it in let the Xbox do it's thing and then head to the PC lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neato. Can't wait to fuck around with it for 20 minutes then get bored
Mar 16, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Random chance Tom just keep trying USB things until something works
Mar 16, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just need like 64MBs or something
Mar 16, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have an 80GB IDE HDD somewhere I can swap into it
Mar 16, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I almost want to take that compact flash adapter I put in that 386 PC and use that 
Mar 16, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got lucky the first thing I tried worked
Mar 16, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SSD XBOX ;O;
Mar 16, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 10 dollar Sata adapter from Amazon and a 60 dollar 2TB drive lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, I'm not gonna be putting the whole ISO set on it lol
Mar 16, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The entire Xbox set is like 1.6TB
Mar 16, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably a couple of the exclusive and that's it
Mar 16, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Currently filling a 2TB drive with Wii games lol
Mar 16, 2019 6:44 PM - Veho: 99% of them shovelware.
Mar 16, 2019 6:53 PM - migles: just like internet moms :c
Mar 16, 2019 6:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 16, 2019 7:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kHL5Ky9.jpg
Mar 16, 2019 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 16, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 250 of my games on it so far hmm this is one way to actually count them....
Mar 16, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It takes a while to put them into wbfs format though
Mar 16, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3-4 minutes or something
Mar 16, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I already had like 300GBs done but the rest is gonna take a while lol
Mar 16, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ytz831P
Mar 16, 2019 11:42 PM - SG854: Remember to love you neighbors, unless they don’t shower
Mar 17, 2019 12:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hate my neighbors 
Mar 17, 2019 12:17 AM - Flame: i hate you too SAK
Mar 17, 2019 12:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're not my neighbor 
Mar 17, 2019 1:29 AM - Kyouhei: Or are they?
Mar 17, 2019 1:29 AM - Kyouhei: 
Mar 17, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TnMuoMn
Mar 17, 2019 2:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't the moon landing fake? 
Mar 17, 2019 2:22 AM - Depravo: Yes, and the world is flat.
Mar 17, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And vaccines cause autism!
Mar 17, 2019 3:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So then the sky isn't really blue?


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 18, 2019)

Mar 17, 2019 7:46 AM - Veho: The color blue doesn't really exist, it's a shared hallucination preventing us from seeing what's really there.
Mar 17, 2019 7:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: no silly Psi autism causes vaccines
Mar 17, 2019 7:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: no colors actually exist, it's just how we perceive light
Mar 17, 2019 7:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: we might be the only species that sees color that way
Mar 17, 2019 7:58 AM - Veho: 
Mar 17, 2019 7:59 AM - Veho: Neuroscience says that's not true.
Mar 17, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have predater vision lol
Mar 17, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Predator maybe? Lol
Mar 17, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe both who knows lol
Mar 17, 2019 8:19 AM - Veho: Pro-dater.
Mar 17, 2019 8:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know about neuroscience but we do know different species see color differently
Mar 17, 2019 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: based on the receptors in their eyes
Mar 17, 2019 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is not even any way to confirm that what i see as red is the same as what you see as red
Mar 17, 2019 8:37 AM - Veho: Yes there is.
Mar 17, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: Providing you don't have some weird abnormality of the color receptors.
Mar 17, 2019 8:39 AM - Veho: Human brains perceive same frequencis the same way.
Mar 17, 2019 8:39 AM - Veho: If they're not color blind.
Mar 17, 2019 8:45 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats with all these pNES jokes in the release thread lol
Mar 17, 2019 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho how do you know?
Mar 17, 2019 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: our brains are not all wired the same
Mar 17, 2019 9:57 AM - Depravo: Yours certainly isn't.
Mar 17, 2019 10:29 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Mar 17, 2019 10:29 AM - Ericthegreat: he said pNES
Mar 17, 2019 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: those amazon customer returns pallets are such scams
Mar 17, 2019 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: they list a lot of the items but any of the high value stuff ends up being an empty box, broken or not even what it says on the box, and the full msrp listed value is misleading cause nothing on amazon is ever sold at full msrp, its all cheap trash
Mar 17, 2019 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: sure you can make some money reselling 50 cheap bt earbuds for 15 bucks each but it's more trouble than it's worth
Mar 17, 2019 10:51 AM - Ericthegreat: This is true for most things like this
Mar 17, 2019 10:52 AM - Ericthegreat: And you might end up with a box of unsellables
Mar 17, 2019 10:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think you would make more money buying storage units
Mar 17, 2019 10:52 AM - Ericthegreat: It's probably about the same
Mar 17, 2019 10:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least you can be pretty sure that whatever you see isn't broken (because who pays money to store trash right)
Mar 17, 2019 10:53 AM - Ericthegreat: Comes down to if you have a way of selling the garbage you get
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - Ericthegreat: My uncle went to a storage auction, said everyone bids way more then you'd imagined
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah that happens if you go to auctions with a lot of noobs
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - Ericthegreat: I know at the car auction, most of the cars dealers will bid more then the value of the car
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: or you're a noob and don't understand what stuff is worth
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: either or
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - Ericthegreat: They plan to profit off he interest
Mar 17, 2019 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the stuff from pallets is easier to sell
Mar 17, 2019 10:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: so there's at least that
Mar 17, 2019 10:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the profit per item is less
Mar 17, 2019 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: this lemon elderflower fanta is good stuff
Mar 17, 2019 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you are just careful when buying storage units and buy based on what you see then you are going to profit
Mar 17, 2019 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: as long as you have some knowledge about what stuff is and what it's worth
Mar 17, 2019 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus it's more fun than opening a box and seeing broken item after broken item or just a big stack of $10 earbuds
Mar 17, 2019 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: why do people buy new toothbrushes so often instead of disinfecting the one they have with IPA or something
Mar 17, 2019 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: surely that would work?
Mar 17, 2019 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it makes sense for electric toothbrushes cause those brush heads are expensive
Mar 17, 2019 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just eat a lot of nuts natures toothbrush  lol
Mar 17, 2019 12:23 PM - Depravo: Dyslexics of the world, untie!
Mar 17, 2019 12:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/AyfGYUx
Mar 17, 2019 12:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 17, 2019 12:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Eggnog force, assemble. 
Mar 17, 2019 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nuts get stuck in my teeth
Mar 17, 2019 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's your solution for that?
Mar 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: more nuts lol
Mar 17, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sW8pe3m
Mar 17, 2019 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't like nuts
Mar 17, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: username checks out
Mar 17, 2019 1:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How bout some floss? 
Mar 17, 2019 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: my teeth are too close together for floss
Mar 17, 2019 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just end up bleeding from my gums
Mar 17, 2019 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyRIylopG9M
Mar 17, 2019 1:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/efXQBnQ 
Mar 17, 2019 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is a crazy amount of effort
Mar 17, 2019 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: doing those pancakes is way harder than it looks
Mar 17, 2019 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially since it's backwards
Mar 17, 2019 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: and upside down
Mar 17, 2019 3:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look at this.
Mar 17, 2019 3:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaZpmHC3LRg 
Mar 17, 2019 5:49 PM - SG854: Remember to donate money to your local bum.
Mar 17, 2019 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so gross
Mar 17, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/b1hmrw/jack_sparrow_winter_training/
Mar 17, 2019 6:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess that video didn't make Psi hungry 
Mar 17, 2019 6:41 PM - migles: sonic, i would watch the video if it didnt started with an ad :c
Mar 17, 2019 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 17, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wdzgYs7.jpg
Mar 17, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/w0F9dZk
Mar 17, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=aOLYSELQfpA
Mar 17, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/U9Bhpb0_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 17, 2019 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So anyone got a shamrock shake today? 
Mar 17, 2019 8:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jSEWUwe.jpg
Mar 17, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/favorite-corned-beef-and-cabbage/
Mar 17, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 17, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF1_IHliRhI
Mar 17, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: genius
Mar 17, 2019 9:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Genius?
Mar 17, 2019 9:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and carrots? 
Mar 17, 2019 9:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Traditional ST.Patrick's day meal. 
Mar 17, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love some corned beef and cabbage and carrots and potatoes but too lazy to make it lol
Mar 17, 2019 9:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't you order from somewhere? 
Mar 17, 2019 9:52 PM - Depravo: The traditional St Patrick's day meal is Guinness and more Guinness.
Mar 17, 2019 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was @ the imgur link
Mar 17, 2019 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks for that BotW cooking video btw sonic, good stuff
Mar 17, 2019 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: my brother loved it too
Mar 17, 2019 11:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're not supposed to eat food cooked that way. 
Mar 17, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i think they went a bit too literal with the cooking times
Mar 17, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it would be more entertaining if they cooked it through
Mar 17, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe added some of the... less appetizing dishes
Mar 17, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: like the ones with Monster Elixir
Mar 17, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: or the failed dish you get when you use incompatible ingredients
Mar 18, 2019 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgtpaBOkvrA
Mar 18, 2019 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess maybe you want to see this more 
Mar 18, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neKW53AlwV0


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 19, 2019)

Mar 18, 2019 8:08 AM - Veho: 
Mar 18, 2019 8:09 AM - Veho: "The other half of my blood is Italian to make me extra spicy", he says in Spanish  
Mar 18, 2019 9:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DdqeSIh.jpg
Mar 18, 2019 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: sonic that one is too liberal
Mar 18, 2019 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: but he made monster cake, that's pretty cool
Mar 18, 2019 11:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You got something against liberals? 
Mar 18, 2019 11:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1ZJEA3N.mp4
Mar 18, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a pet alligator when I was a kid... but back then they used to sell the baby ones like 3-4 inches long or something? lol
Mar 18, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: Did you flush it down the toilet, as is tradition?
Mar 18, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: Is it still lurking in the sewers?
Mar 18, 2019 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I let it go in Louisiana or something we where on vacation in Florida at the time and I got bored with it and felt like it should be in the swamp lol
Mar 18, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: Thus introducing a new species into an unprepared habitat.
Mar 18, 2019 12:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: alligators are supposedly pussies
Mar 18, 2019 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho there are literally millions of alligators in Louisiana 
Mar 18, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/general-alligator-information
Mar 18, 2019 12:28 PM - Veho: That's a whole lotta gator.
Mar 18, 2019 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6OQqwvq
Mar 18, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cSspPtp
Mar 18, 2019 12:35 PM - Veho: "Wanna know how I got these scars?"
Mar 18, 2019 12:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7QKZs5I.jpg
Mar 18, 2019 2:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mIiPbE2.mp4
Mar 18, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NrxOiIX
Mar 18, 2019 2:52 PM - BORTZ: that looks delicious
Mar 18, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTpleBjELZg
Mar 18, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah Bortz I would eat it for sure lol
Mar 18, 2019 3:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, bortz like Traditional St. Patrick's day dish.
Mar 18, 2019 3:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Corned Beef, Cabbage, Carrots, and potatoes 
Mar 18, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0DIrXur
Mar 18, 2019 3:28 PM - BORTZ: SAK my mom used to make that for dinner when i was a kid
Mar 18, 2019 3:33 PM - SG854: So blowing up an Asteroid won’t work. The gravity will reform all the pieces. We’re all doomed!
Mar 18, 2019 3:33 PM - SG854: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/08/science/asteroids-nuclear-weapons.html
Mar 18, 2019 3:34 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/e2Lcx1hh2FE
Mar 18, 2019 4:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/favorite-corned-beef-and-cabbage/
Mar 18, 2019 4:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 18, 2019 4:54 PM - DinohScene: Alligator boots?
Mar 18, 2019 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: cooking up a sous vide steak
Mar 18, 2019 5:15 PM - migles: the bone in my nose hurts i dont know why
Mar 18, 2019 5:15 PM - migles: do i have cancer?
Mar 18, 2019 5:16 PM - migles: the bone between the eyes, i have no idea why
Mar 18, 2019 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't have cancer
Mar 18, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: its called a headache
Mar 18, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: or a sinus infection
Mar 18, 2019 5:26 PM - migles: no headache lol
Mar 18, 2019 5:26 PM - migles: its the bone that hurts not the head
Mar 18, 2019 5:27 PM - migles: but might be a sinus infection :think:
Mar 18, 2019 5:38 PM - DinohScene: stop snorting coke
Mar 18, 2019 5:41 PM - migles: hey maybe if i snort coke the pain goes away
Mar 18, 2019 5:41 PM - migles: dins, send me some coke
Mar 18, 2019 5:45 PM - migles: i am so bored out of my life
Mar 18, 2019 5:46 PM - migles: i have a million games to play and finish
Mar 18, 2019 5:46 PM - migles: yet no courage or energy to play any
Mar 18, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://me.me/i/this-is-miguel-miguel-doesnt-eat-unless-he-trades-coca-fd58883881164bb297ea0f747403e88e
Mar 18, 2019 5:46 PM - migles: i bet if i snorted coke i would play them all
Mar 18, 2019 5:47 PM - migles: hey psio, send me money
Mar 18, 2019 5:47 PM - DinohScene: don't have any, sorry "c
Mar 18, 2019 5:47 PM - DinohScene: but yeh, I know what you mean lol
Mar 18, 2019 5:47 PM - migles: your drug dealer is not paying me
Mar 18, 2019 5:48 PM - DinohScene: also got a lot of games to play but no energy to play them
Mar 18, 2019 5:48 PM - migles: help miguel by paying the coke directly to the farmer
Mar 18, 2019 5:48 PM - DinohScene: then again, preparing to move has a bigger priority then videogames
Mar 18, 2019 5:49 PM - migles: dins, the biggest issue is, i putted my wii in storage again, i bought some gamecube games to play like zelda windwaker, the game is still there since i bought it :c
Mar 18, 2019 5:49 PM - migles: i am too lazy and lack energy to get the wii
Mar 18, 2019 5:49 PM - migles: its in the closet in my room :c
Mar 18, 2019 5:49 PM - migles: takes 2 minutes to connect it to the tv :c the plugs are next to the tv ready to be plugged
Mar 18, 2019 5:51 PM - migles: wait, i need to update my shopping list
Mar 18, 2019 5:51 PM - migles: i now want 2 GBC
Mar 18, 2019 5:51 PM - migles: is there a good cool GBC screen mod?
Mar 18, 2019 5:52 PM - DinohScene: I can play them for you
Mar 18, 2019 5:53 PM - DinohScene: send me some money and I'll send you the finished saves
Mar 18, 2019 5:53 PM - DinohScene: you can name the character : D
Mar 18, 2019 5:54 PM - migles: i wish i had a job like that
Mar 18, 2019 5:54 PM - migles: earn money by playing games for someone else
Mar 18, 2019 5:54 PM - migles: ho wait, that is boosting and its illegal in korea
Mar 18, 2019 5:54 PM - DinohScene: but we're not in Korea
Mar 18, 2019 5:54 PM - migles: the thing is, i am not a good player to boost acccounts :c
Mar 18, 2019 5:55 PM - migles: i once had an account that i sold, i ended up getting scammed by a kid :c
Mar 18, 2019 5:56 PM - migles: i was tired of the game, and i decided to sell it to the first person, kid promissed to give me 50 bucks for it, gave me 10 saying it would gave me the 40 later, i ended up not caring lol
Mar 18, 2019 5:56 PM - DinohScene: bloody scamkids
Mar 18, 2019 5:56 PM - migles: no, dumb me, i was pretty naive back in my teens
Mar 18, 2019 5:57 PM - DinohScene: eh, could be worse
Mar 18, 2019 5:58 PM - migles: like losing my nose for coke ? :c
Mar 18, 2019 5:58 PM - DinohScene: yep : D
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - migles: hey dins
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - migles: so you know how i love my gba
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - migles: the shell is broken :c
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - DinohScene: yep
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - DinohScene: :c
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - migles: in the hinge part
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - migles: can be easily repaired with some glue
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - DinohScene: RIP
Mar 18, 2019 6:02 PM - migles: but damn, i am too scared of taking it appart
Mar 18, 2019 6:04 PM - migles: when i take old stuff appart either the screws get really loose or i end up breaking the plastics that hold the screws
Mar 18, 2019 6:04 PM - migles: not to mention most times we need to poke trough that rubber fittings that hide the screws, it always leaves marks :c
Mar 18, 2019 6:05 PM - DinohScene: use a needle?
Mar 18, 2019 6:06 PM - migles: yeah its what i use
Mar 18, 2019 6:06 PM - migles: my ds lite is still in parts waiting for when i decide to buy a screen, for months lol
Mar 18, 2019 6:06 PM - migles: might been a way since i took it appart
Mar 18, 2019 6:07 PM - migles: my gba sp: https://i.imgur.com/zyrwsr4.jpg
Mar 18, 2019 6:07 PM - migles: just need to open it and put some glue
Mar 18, 2019 6:08 PM - migles: could try to put the glue without taking it appart but i am concerned about doing a mess inside
Mar 18, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of those days I need to do a case swap for my OG GBA
Mar 18, 2019 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably get an AGS 101 mod kit and put that in it, too
Mar 18, 2019 7:01 PM - migles: i would do it tom, get an original gba and put a ags101 screen on it
Mar 18, 2019 7:01 PM - migles: the double AA batteries are a plus for me.. always preefered to use AA batteries than device batteries
Mar 18, 2019 7:02 PM - migles: if the AA rechargeable batteries go bad its available everywhere to get new ones
Mar 18, 2019 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I find the OG GBA much more comfortable to hold for long periods than the SP
Mar 18, 2019 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be my main reason
Mar 18, 2019 7:03 PM - migles: also that
Mar 18, 2019 7:03 PM - migles: yeah i have to agree, its more ergonomic
Mar 18, 2019 7:03 PM - migles: and the buttons are not clicky, right?
Mar 18, 2019 7:04 PM - migles: the gba sp buttons always seems that one day they will get stuck and stop clicking xD
Mar 18, 2019 7:04 PM - migles: i preefered the GBC buttons
Mar 18, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The L/R buttons also feel much button on the OG GBA, they feel more durable
Mar 18, 2019 7:08 PM - p1ngpong: all gba models are trash in one way or the other
Mar 18, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the overall design of the thing is more durable, no cracking hinges and such and you'll never break any of the plastic
Mar 18, 2019 7:08 PM - p1ngpong: the only good gba is a hacked psp
Mar 18, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
Mar 18, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although if we're gonna go that route, than it's the Vita that's a good GBA ;O;
Mar 18, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better GBA emulation ;O;
Mar 18, 2019 7:09 PM - migles: do you guys know about the viper gamecube modchips?
Mar 18, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The old ass ones from like 2005?
Mar 18, 2019 7:10 PM - p1ngpong: vipera modchip?
Mar 18, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were pretty decent IIRC
Mar 18, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was one of the easier ones to install IIRC, only 4 wires instead of 6 or 7 like others
Mar 18, 2019 7:12 PM - p1ngpong: I hear that the vipera modchip has frequent meltdowns and ends up banned
Mar 18, 2019 7:15 PM - migles: banned?
Mar 18, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ignore him, he's just an old man being edgy about shit that happened forever ago ;O;
Mar 18, 2019 7:19 PM - migles: i am looking to chip my gamecube, but it sucks that for the xeno i still need to burn a swizz disc
Mar 18, 2019 7:19 PM - migles: i think i read that the viper modchip would allow to install the swizz into the modchip directly?
Mar 18, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the Xeno installs on the disc drive, the Viper installs directly to the motherboard
Mar 18, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: just wanted a modchip that would not need a boot disc for swiss
Mar 18, 2019 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could push homebrew directly to the chip cuz it had like a 1mb internal flash chip or something lol
Mar 18, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: that's cool
Mar 18, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: but its impossible to find one nowadays right?
Mar 18, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, they're old as fuck lol
Mar 18, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt anyone sells them new
Mar 18, 2019 7:25 PM - migles: i get no results on ebay anyway
Mar 18, 2019 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These days it seems like the only GC modchips are drive replacements
Mar 18, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is kinda disappointing
Mar 18, 2019 7:30 PM - migles: if the drive replacement would let me keep the disc drive working that would be perfect :c
Mar 18, 2019 7:33 PM - migles: i always have a good laugh with idiots who buy that gamecube memory card with 4 pages and think the button is for erasing their saves
Mar 18, 2019 7:34 PM - migles: you know that big ass memory card with 4 memory banks (to get around the limit)
Mar 18, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Mar 18, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just have an official 1019 block memcard
Mar 18, 2019 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: its plenty big
Mar 19, 2019 12:36 AM - kenenthk: Poop
Mar 19, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: De Loop


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 20, 2019)

Mar 19, 2019 6:02 AM - SG854: I got screen burn in on my lcd iPhone 
Mar 19, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: .....HOW?
Mar 19, 2019 6:25 AM - kenenthk: Fires fun?
Mar 19, 2019 6:38 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52-qDGdQy80
Mar 19, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qICQSVN.mp4
Mar 19, 2019 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: SG854 LCDs don't get burnin
Mar 19, 2019 10:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: they can get image persistence which is temporary
Mar 19, 2019 10:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: amoled however does get burnin
Mar 19, 2019 10:21 AM - Ericthegreat: Yes
Mar 19, 2019 10:21 AM - Ericthegreat: Crts get burn in, after a long time
Mar 19, 2019 10:21 AM - Ericthegreat: Led is impossible?
Mar 19, 2019 10:39 AM - Veho: LEDs do dim as they grow older.
Mar 19, 2019 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw3EIysySm0
Mar 19, 2019 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: this looks epic
Mar 19, 2019 10:39 AM - Veho: So if your screen is made from individual LEDs, and you keep half of them on for years and the other half is off, you could get ghosting.
Mar 19, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: Wow, that game looks beautiful.
Mar 19, 2019 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can definitely see the zelda botw and studio ghibli inspiration, and some avatar too
Mar 19, 2019 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: and some monster huner
Mar 19, 2019 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: monster hunter
Mar 19, 2019 10:48 AM - Veho: And some Shadow of the Colossus.
Mar 19, 2019 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i heard a chocobo cry in the trailer 
Mar 19, 2019 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: at 1:47
Mar 19, 2019 1:19 PM - SG854: You’re probably right but image persistence happens way to much on my phone it looks like burn in.
Mar 19, 2019 1:20 PM - SG854: Nope it’s definetly burn in. It’s been their for more then 2 weeks now. A faint image. It’s an ips screen.
Mar 19, 2019 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah IPS has image persistance, its temporary
Mar 19, 2019 1:31 PM - DinohScene: RIP screen
Mar 19, 2019 1:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Mar 19, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...so I'm at the storage unit grabbing my OG Xbox, and I've got 6 loose controllers...that all have no breakaway cable 
Mar 19, 2019 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854 it *can't* be burnin
Mar 19, 2019 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: IPS doesn't do burnin
Mar 19, 2019 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jdbye is correct, IPS screens can't get burn in. They get image persistence, which as noted is temporary
Mar 19, 2019 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can usually fix it by flashing black and white on the screen for like 15 minutes
Mar 19, 2019 2:02 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/VN-KIlsxxOw
Mar 19, 2019 2:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MY EYES 
Mar 19, 2019 2:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would someone watch that video of flashing lights. 
Mar 19, 2019 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't watch it, you use it to fix stuck pixels
Mar 19, 2019 2:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's my fault. I need to stop clicking you people links. 
Mar 19, 2019 2:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fix stuck pixels? What the heck does that mean? 
Mar 19, 2019 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defective_pixel
Mar 19, 2019 2:07 PM - SG854: I really wish there was color management on the iPhone like a computers iPhones are already really accurate out of box but
Mar 19, 2019 2:08 PM - SG854: My white balance is slightly off.
Mar 19, 2019 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't there used to be?
Mar 19, 2019 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it was hidden away somewhere stupid, but I'm pretty sure there's a way to do that
Mar 19, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT207025 < Ahh, just this
Mar 19, 2019 2:14 PM - SG854: The problem with that is it tints all colors. Giving less accuracy. I just want an individual white balance control.
Mar 19, 2019 2:16 PM - SG854: White Balance shows up with inaccurate results on my spectrophotometer.
Mar 19, 2019 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Hits power button on tv volume option comes up alright then
Mar 19, 2019 2:28 PM - SG854: There’s nothing on an iPhone that lets me apply icc or lut profiles. .
Mar 19, 2019 2:28 PM - SG854: No color management at all
Mar 19, 2019 2:53 PM - kenenthk: That's racist
Mar 19, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DPK4vpnPJM
Mar 19, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the car from Knight Rider ever took the guy too Taco bell....
Mar 19, 2019 3:58 PM - SG854: Your mom is racist. I can confirm 100%!
Mar 19, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XvEK6d9hEM
Mar 19, 2019 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: at least theres a f.lux mode
Mar 19, 2019 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: right?
Mar 19, 2019 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: also they are probably calibrated about as good as they can be out of the box, at some point it's just the screen itself holding back the color accuracy
Mar 19, 2019 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait.... Terminator 2 has a huge plot hole... In getting lowered into the molten metal to be melted he would have killed John Conner...
Mar 19, 2019 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The explosion from his battery would have been catastrophic in that molten metal. lol
Mar 19, 2019 5:49 PM - Megadriver94: T2 has an alternate ending BTW. One where after the T-800 commits suicide, Skynet gets shut down, and Sarah has grandkids
Mar 19, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY3S8zQby8k
Mar 19, 2019 6:03 PM - migles: lol that google stream is playing 2 songs at the same time
Mar 19, 2019 6:03 PM - migles: will this happen in their gaming services? we will play 2 games at the same time in top of each other?
Mar 19, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lY3S8zQby8k?t=314 LOL
Mar 19, 2019 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ev9koYGKa8
Mar 19, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I formatted my Wii's SD card now I need the homebrew channel installed but I don't want to do the whole process again... lol
Mar 19, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the CIOS's should be fine on the WIi lol
Mar 20, 2019 12:10 AM - migles: the homebrew channel is not loaded from the sd card psio
Mar 20, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is on my Wii? weird lol
Mar 20, 2019 12:10 AM - migles: without the sd card you should have the homebrew channel, unless you did mess up
Mar 20, 2019 12:12 AM - migles: yeah the homebrew channel is installed to the wii itself, you can even go sd card less and load homebrew off usb
Mar 20, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Mar 20, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to figure out how to do that on my Wii can't get it hacked lol
Mar 20, 2019 12:17 AM - migles: if you dont have the homebrew channel you might want to use the bomb thing again
Mar 20, 2019 12:17 AM - migles: to install it
Mar 20, 2019 12:17 AM - migles: https://please.hackmii.com/
Mar 20, 2019 12:18 AM - migles: put yout wii date correct
Mar 20, 2019 12:18 AM - migles: *change your wii date to the correct date (today)
Mar 20, 2019 12:19 AM - migles: get the mac address, use that website, put the download in the sd card, load the mail thing, search for the bomb and open it
Mar 20, 2019 12:19 AM - migles: but i guess you probably know this, right? or do you need help?
Mar 20, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's working now but I have to find a actual Nintendo controller lol
Mar 20, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: was using some aftermarket thing and it's not working to press button 1 lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 20, 2019 1:41 AM - DinohScene: migs? at this hour!?
Mar 20, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally all set installed a custom Dark Green theme too lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii with 2TB hard drive is kinda cool lol
Mar 20, 2019 3:04 AM - Kyouhei: mmm


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 21, 2019)

Mar 20, 2019 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Get a 2tb hard drive for google stadia
Mar 20, 2019 6:25 AM - Veho: SSDs are getting stupid cheap.
Mar 20, 2019 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True as they should be 
Mar 20, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/QYaaQW4
Mar 20, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/TUKsc4l
Mar 20, 2019 10:25 AM - mthrnite: Will Stadia run on R4?
Mar 20, 2019 10:38 AM - Flame: R4?.... you will be able to do cfw... and get all the games
Mar 20, 2019 10:39 AM - Flame: Stadia hack soooooooooon'
Mar 20, 2019 11:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 20, 2019 11:12 AM - DinohScene: MTHR!!!
Mar 20, 2019 12:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: intel 660p is kind of stupid in general though so it better be cheap
Mar 20, 2019 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's worse in every other way other than price
Mar 20, 2019 12:28 PM - BORTZ: YOU GET TO DRINK FROM THE FIIIRREE HOOOOSSSEEEEEE
Mar 20, 2019 12:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz, Bortz, Bortz of the jungle. 
Mar 20, 2019 12:52 PM - Flame: nintendo direct today........... for advance homebrew.
Mar 20, 2019 12:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Through the fire and flames. 
Mar 20, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I see there is some sort of news on the Switch hacking scene for the latest firmware, does this mean I can go buy a Switch and hack it now?
Mar 20, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or are the new ones still unhackable?
Mar 20, 2019 1:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you want to eat for the next few weeks? 
Mar 20, 2019 1:38 PM - Flame: sak are you okay bro?
Mar 20, 2019 1:38 PM - Flame: anyway, Psionic find a switch which can be hacked.
Mar 20, 2019 1:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm okay 
Mar 20, 2019 1:39 PM - Flame: or buy one and wait for a hack which might take some time
Mar 20, 2019 1:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I'm also hungry 
Mar 20, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or are the new ones still unhackable? < New models still can't be hacked AFAIK, still have to find one that was manufactured before the exploit fix
Mar 20, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh thank you was going to buy another Switch today if it was hackable lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just deposited like 10 grand in my bank so was like "I have money to waste...." lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:55 PM - Flame: psio what mess did you get yourself into?
Mar 20, 2019 1:55 PM - Flame: who did you take care off for that money
Mar 20, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well still need to order my AMD build, but decided to hold off until Ryzen 3 
Mar 20, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I worked my ass off, working like 90 hour weeks,
Mar 20, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then my tax return and crap lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:56 PM - Flame: lol 
Mar 20, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully Allied Universal bought my company and OT should mostly be a thing of the past, I mean I love the money but at times I felt like I was robocop or something lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just rent me a closet at my job to sleep in lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell you my legit Switch for 10 grand Psi ;O;
Mar 20, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never did get my medals from the old company for completing all the advanced training  lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I have to do all new training for this company I am slacking off... Not due till the 31st though so that gives me a few days lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:58 PM - Flame: tom you evil bastard....... ill sell you mine for 9999 psio
Mar 20, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to take pictures of my guns and my licences to send them too lol
Mar 20, 2019 1:59 PM - Flame: psio you wanna hear a better idea ?
Mar 20, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=hackable+Nintendo+Switch&_sacat=0
Mar 20, 2019 2:00 PM - Flame: buy games with money 
Mar 20, 2019 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, even better, buy me stuff ;O;
Mar 20, 2019 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just spend it on stupid stuff like retirement savings lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:06 PM - Flame: tom which games do you have on your switch so far?
Mar 20, 2019 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, that I legitimately bought or that I pirated?
Mar 20, 2019 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Legitimately bought is not a big number, like...5 or 6 lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:09 PM - Flame: legitimately bought
Mar 20, 2019 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's BOTW, SMO, Mario Fart, Dark Souls, Skyrim, Stardew Valley and that's basically it lol. Not counting review titles
Mar 20, 2019 2:11 PM - Flame: not bad
Mar 20, 2019 2:11 PM - Flame: *buys Stardew Valley*
Mar 20, 2019 2:12 PM - Flame: lol keep forgeting to buy it
Mar 20, 2019 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the game so much I bought it twice, once on PC and once on the Switch lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost bought the collectors edition for the PS4, too 
Mar 20, 2019 2:14 PM - Flame: i have the PC,  android version. and switch in a bit
Mar 20, 2019 2:19 PM - Flame: my collection https://imgur.com/bNe4dyT
Mar 20, 2019 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/pmbj6jziuom21.jpg
Mar 20, 2019 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 20, 2019 2:26 PM - Flame: what we looking at?
Mar 20, 2019 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some nice batteries lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone about to die, probably 
Mar 20, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have extra capacity? lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like monster truck tires? lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:30 PM - Flame: looks like C4 to me lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Close enough, it's said swollen laptop batteries have the potential explosive force of a hand grenade 
Mar 20, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 20, 2019 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Tom stadia has more GPS than your pc
Mar 20, 2019 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Fps*
Mar 20, 2019 2:46 PM - migles: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/video_orientation.png
Mar 20, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh video is video lol
Mar 20, 2019 3:04 PM - kenenthk: I always wanted a website that has ventricle only videos uploaded for mobile viewers
Mar 20, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wZSzQgX4OBM?t=21
Mar 20, 2019 5:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEIEJVd33Qk
Mar 20, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5kKnD_TDRc
Mar 20, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/adrbmm0
Mar 20, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u5KOogT-RI
Mar 20, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks migles I'm gonna start videoing exclusively diagonally now
Mar 20, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: YouTube needs to add support for diagonal videos though
Mar 20, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 20, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess on a cool note, it would make laying in bed watching video's nice lol
Mar 20, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A more natural view lol
Mar 20, 2019 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: I suppose
Mar 20, 2019 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but when I'm laying in bed I'm pretty much horizontal
Mar 20, 2019 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: so I just turn off rotation and I'm good to go
Mar 21, 2019 12:33 AM - kenenthk: Keep it on
Mar 21, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/pertinentfilthyamericanbadger


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 22, 2019)

Mar 21, 2019 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBzfpsEyqeU
Mar 21, 2019 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is a pretty cool remix
Mar 21, 2019 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: if there is ever a homebrew reboot of the shop channel it should use that song
Mar 21, 2019 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Mar 21, 2019 4:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: wut
Mar 21, 2019 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: put that back in your pants
Mar 21, 2019 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is the shitbox not the jizzbox
Mar 21, 2019 7:24 AM - Veho: No u.
Mar 21, 2019 7:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes i am the jizzbox
Mar 21, 2019 7:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: got a problem with that?
Mar 21, 2019 7:32 AM - Veho: No, you're the shitbox.
Mar 21, 2019 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: that too
Mar 21, 2019 8:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can be anything you want me to bby
Mar 21, 2019 8:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/io6sM0K.jpg
Mar 21, 2019 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: to be fair that wasn't a question
Mar 21, 2019 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmm that nindies stream had a lot of interesting and weird games in it
Mar 21, 2019 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/11lkVtl.gif
Mar 21, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txgQAqXNohA
Mar 21, 2019 2:04 PM - Veho: Worms?
Mar 21, 2019 2:13 PM - Veho: It started off as "Irish people trying booze" and turned into "let's see what the weird kid is willing to eat for money"
Mar 21, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.taima.tv/r/mxc
Mar 21, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/e4Ao-iNPPUc?t=16
Mar 21, 2019 2:48 PM - kenenthk: To fuck or not to fuck
Mar 21, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that even a question?
Mar 21, 2019 2:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 21, 2019 2:55 PM - Veho: Surely 'tis nobler in mind to stuff every hole and orifice with outrageous poundage.
Mar 21, 2019 2:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, it's spring. Calm down. 
Mar 21, 2019 2:59 PM - Veho: It's spring. Nature is waking from slumber. Juices are flowing. Hormones are bubbling. Boners are raging.
Mar 21, 2019 2:59 PM - Veho: Time to fuck.
Mar 21, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed!
Mar 21, 2019 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Qj75DU4QRM
Mar 21, 2019 3:02 PM - Veho: Why is "The World Ends With You" even on the list? It was garbage  ;O;
Mar 21, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never played it to be honest lol
Mar 21, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: although I did play all the rest so far (I am up too Zelda)
Mar 21, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tetris DS is number 1???? Ummm no... lol
Mar 21, 2019 3:06 PM - Veho: Tetris is always number 1  
Mar 21, 2019 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WarioWare Touched should be on the list 
Mar 21, 2019 3:08 PM - Veho: Nah I don't mind TWEWY, it wasn't my cup of tea but it wasn't a bad game, but 999 was fucking crap and I really really _really_ can't figure out why people liked it.
Mar 21, 2019 3:08 PM - Veho: Babby's first visual novel, I guess.
Mar 21, 2019 3:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tetris is boring 
Mar 21, 2019 3:13 PM - Veho: Go play Fortnite  
Mar 21, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fork knight?
Mar 21, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A game about a knight who over eats?
Mar 21, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sir Gastric The Rotund?
Mar 21, 2019 3:21 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat_Princess
Mar 21, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want to play that game, I probably never will 
Mar 21, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho mad cause I called Tetris boring 
Mar 21, 2019 3:56 PM - DinohScene: You've grown fat Sir Gastric the Rotund! It looks like you've been enjoying pizza with extra cheese in the crust again!
Mar 21, 2019 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Stop fat shaming that just means they got money to burn on good food
Mar 21, 2019 7:03 PM - Devin: Dinooooh. 
Mar 21, 2019 7:29 PM - kenenthk: Devin
Mar 21, 2019 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyyy hacked OG XBOX 
Mar 21, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to go and root my Shield Tablet and use DriveDroid because none of the 6 USB drives I have wanted to work with the USB adapter lol
Mar 21, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/ryzen-3000-cpu-motherboard-support?amp
Mar 21, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why I backed off buying my new build just yet.
Mar 21, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.redsharknews.com/technology/item/6226-wd-blue-sn500-brings-nvme-storage-to-the-budget-market
Mar 21, 2019 9:49 PM - migles: tom, that seemed like a huge workaround
Mar 21, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazing it works though
Mar 21, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is not playing The Matrix in 1080i on the Xbox
Mar 21, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 720p is the sweet spot for emulation
Mar 21, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get Ninja Massive for Xbox
Mar 21, 2019 10:20 PM - Memoir: Ninja Massive?
Mar 21, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8QxKSRqXLuE
Mar 21, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally the best thing on the Xbox
Mar 21, 2019 10:57 PM - migles: psio give me an xbox
Mar 21, 2019 10:58 PM - migles: *give me a xbox
Mar 21, 2019 11:12 PM - migles: come on dude, we are both alone in here
Mar 21, 2019 11:13 PM - migles: i promisse if you give me a xbox i will tell no one
Mar 21, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 21, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles they are dirt cheap get one for less than 50 bucks spend like another 50 hacking it and upgrading the hard drive
Mar 21, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 2 dollars on the cable like 17 on splinter cell and nothing on the hard drive because I had a 250GB one laying around
Mar 21, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah a Pi can do the same things but they cost more lol
Mar 21, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus Pi can't do Xbox games 
Mar 21, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Drive-Optical-Adapter-Converter/dp/B00EOJNGC2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=2YADRIOR59GH4&keywords=ide+to+sata+adapter&qid=1553212226&s=gateway&sprefix=ide+to+sata&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1
Mar 21, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Works on the Xbox if you only have Sata drives around
Mar 22, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Desktop-Hard-Drive-WDBWLG0060HBK-NESN/dp/B076MPMZDV


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 23, 2019)

Mar 22, 2019 4:38 AM - kenenthk: It can if you set it I yop of xbox
Mar 22, 2019 6:21 AM - Veho: Is the Amazon Fire TV a good idea?
Mar 22, 2019 6:46 AM - Devin: Eh.
Mar 22, 2019 6:50 AM - Veho: I've been looking for an IPTV box and all side by side comparisons and tests put it alongside boxes three or four times the price.
Mar 22, 2019 6:52 AM - Veho: The alternatives in that price range are the cheap Chinese boxes with zero support.
Mar 22, 2019 7:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: you can use a raspberry pi
Mar 22, 2019 7:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: and kodi
Mar 22, 2019 7:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: kodi has a IPTV Simple Client that takes xmltv epg and m3u playlist
Mar 22, 2019 7:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: course you can use that on the fire tv as well since it's android
Mar 22, 2019 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: but a pi is cheaper and you can stick retropie on it as well
Mar 22, 2019 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: as well as that, you can set up TVMosaic as a tv server like i have, which has an android app with chromecast support so you can just beam whatever channels to the chromecast
Mar 22, 2019 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: and there's a client for it for kodi
Mar 22, 2019 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: and epg is stored on the server
Mar 22, 2019 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: recordings are stored on the server*
Mar 22, 2019 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: the IPTV Simple Client doesn't support recodings
Mar 22, 2019 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: recordings
Mar 22, 2019 7:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: the TVMosaic app probably works on the fire tv as well, it's easier to set up than kodi but less flexible
Mar 22, 2019 7:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: so fire tv is probably not a bad choice either
Mar 22, 2019 9:28 AM - Veho: Thanks.
Mar 22, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If all yo want is like Netflix Apple TV 4K is great but for more I would go shield TV
Mar 22, 2019 4:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI
Mar 22, 2019 4:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look at this 
Mar 22, 2019 4:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.spam.com/recipes
Mar 22, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also for free content the Roku sticks are amazing
Mar 22, 2019 4:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: IT'S SPAM RECIPES 
Mar 22, 2019 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The spam sushi sounds gross as hell some of the others are good
Mar 22, 2019 4:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol 
Mar 22, 2019 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi don't like sushi?
Mar 22, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im meh on sushi to begin with start making it with meh ingredients and quickly I bail lol
Mar 22, 2019 4:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is sushi bad?
Mar 22, 2019 4:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/entry/not-so-lean-cuisine.14137/ 
Mar 22, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good sushi is good, from decent sushi restaurants, but I've never really liked store bought stuff much
Mar 22, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah when it comes to sushi the only kind I will eat is expensive from a dedicated sushi place
Mar 22, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is on near me called Kazu's Sushi
Mar 22, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious but pricy
Mar 22, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kazus-sushi.com
Mar 22, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, when I used to work in an office we used to head to a sushi restaurant that was like a 2 minute walk away for lunch every now and agan
Mar 22, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty good sushi, and had some "off the menu" type things that are hilarious lol
Mar 22, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a chicken sriracha quesadilla, they'd just dump chicken, cheese, and a fuck ton of sriracha into a tortilla shell and grill it up lol
Mar 22, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was really fucking good, if you liked sriracha anyways
Mar 22, 2019 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like siracha but only lightly lol
Mar 22, 2019 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like tiny amount
Mar 22, 2019 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lightly fried fish fillets?
Mar 22, 2019 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I use a lot of it
Mar 22, 2019 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably a big bottle of Huy Feng Foods a month
Mar 22, 2019 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: The original and the best
Mar 22, 2019 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Depends on what I'm eating though, I put it on pizza and on anything I would put Ketchup on
Mar 22, 2019 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I had these 2 bottles since December, almost out, just bought 2 more
Mar 22, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's a big difference in quality, the one from flying goose brand is good too but too sweet IMO unless you get the super sour version
Mar 22, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: All the others I've tried were shit, especially store brands
Mar 22, 2019 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techpowerup.com/253954/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-bios-analysis-reveals-new-options-for-overclocking-tweaking?amp
Mar 22, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-7-2700-deal-sale,38897.html
Mar 22, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=mexican+jumping+beans&adgrpid=54169575337&hvadid=274871136422&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=9012373&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=3787126468203319160&hvtargid=kwd-13195301&tag=hydsma-20&ref=pd_sl_8qs2dvgjlq_b
Mar 22, 2019 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Humble bundle got cook book bundle sale. 
Mar 22, 2019 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.humblebundle.com/books/eat-like-a-geek-books?hmb_source=navbar&hmb_medium=product_tile&hmb_campaign=tile_index_8
Mar 22, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just go to Google and search
Mar 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Depravo: Geek food? Does it just tell you to buy some Pokemon cookie cutters?
Mar 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Arras: It has directions to the nearest Domino's
Mar 22, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order pizza from inside wow
Mar 22, 2019 9:59 PM - Depravo: I ordered a doner kebab and it arrived in 8 minutes. 8 MINUTES!
Mar 22, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: damn
Mar 22, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: i want a doner kebab
Mar 22, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: or a turkish pizza, fuck, that is real food, not the shit psio shares
Mar 22, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol migles you know you love bbq
Mar 22, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/ubmcB1I
Mar 22, 2019 11:06 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: how do i shout in the shoutbot lol
Mar 22, 2019 11:35 PM - Depravo: LIKE THIS!
Mar 22, 2019 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Guess I'm going to a dmx concert next month
Mar 22, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they don't play party up are you going to riot?
Mar 22, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Act a fool?
Mar 22, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Up in here
Mar 22, 2019 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Just shout the N word until something pops off
Mar 22, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go all out
Mar 22, 2019 11:42 PM - kenenthk: I like how he just gets out of jail and goes on tour
Mar 23, 2019 12:18 AM - Flame: dmx concert?
Mar 23, 2019 12:18 AM - Flame: i hope X gives it to you
Mar 23, 2019 12:19 AM - Flame: no homo
Mar 23, 2019 12:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it a present? 
Mar 23, 2019 12:19 AM - Flame: a big one SAK
Mar 23, 2019 1:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It better be a 4K tv 
Mar 23, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVBIVvwXQ-o
Mar 23, 2019 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPydWrcKOlw


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 24, 2019)

Mar 23, 2019 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: who's the guy with the Mei addiction again?
Mar 23, 2019 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2HlJqopPus
Mar 23, 2019 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmmmm
Mar 23, 2019 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: was it smileyhead or who was it
Mar 23, 2019 6:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i9ItZ9o.jpg
Mar 23, 2019 8:43 AM - IncredulousP: Over-Red Thy Fear, You Abortive Grey Iniquity
Mar 23, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it was migles lol
Mar 23, 2019 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol it took me a second to figure out why it was wrong... (just work up like 4 minutes ago and no coffee yet)
Mar 23, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/morgue-worker-arrested-after-giving-birth-to-a-dead-mans-baby/
Mar 23, 2019 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh ok
Mar 23, 2019 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles, watch the video i linked above
Mar 23, 2019 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it still sexual abuse if they're dead?
Mar 23, 2019 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's fucking disgusting though
Mar 23, 2019 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: "possession of illegal drugs" oh, that explains it
Mar 23, 2019 4:43 PM - GamerzHell9137: How is that even possible lol?
Mar 23, 2019 4:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: @Psi
Mar 23, 2019 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: @gamerZ even after someone or something is dead there are still living cells in their body that continue to live for days
Mar 23, 2019 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: hence why funny things happen if you put salt on raw frog legs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YZJt_Bw3eo
Mar 23, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stiff stiffs? Lol
Mar 23, 2019 7:11 PM - Depravo: https://puu.sh/D4gEO/29d9f0962b.png
Mar 23, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: Guys, did you bother browsing through the rest of the site?
Mar 23, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: "World News Daily Report assumes all responsibility for the satirical nature of its articles and for the fictional nature of their content. "
Mar 23, 2019 7:18 PM - Veho: And coincidentally the source of 99% of the bullshit "news" posts on imgur, like "guy pretends to be deaf for 60 years so he wouldn't have to talk to his wife".
Mar 23, 2019 7:25 PM - Veho: imgur, 9gag, Facebook, etc etc.
Mar 23, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh right Veho i've heard that before
Mar 23, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but regardless, this has probably actually happened at some point
Mar 23, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: whether that news post is real or not
Mar 23, 2019 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw9zpc2kJAQ 
Mar 23, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Posthumous_sperm_retrieval
Mar 23, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jizz from beyond the grave!
Mar 23, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does that make the kid like half zombie?
Mar 23, 2019 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: only if the jizz came from a zombie
Mar 23, 2019 8:34 PM - Veho: tl;dr: jumping a dead man's bons (or bone) won't make babies.
Mar 23, 2019 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not so sure, like i said many cells can keep living for days after you die
Mar 23, 2019 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the corpse is really fresh i could see it maybe happening but it's a low chance
Mar 23, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: Sperm can survive 24 hours inside a dead body, 36 in absolutely ideal conditions.
Mar 23, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: And then there's the matter of extracting it.
Mar 23, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds kinky
Mar 23, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe she could have just sucked real hard lol
Mar 23, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: 
Mar 23, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: succ
Mar 23, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 23, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He looks so natural if only he wasn't smiling so much.....
Mar 23, 2019 8:44 PM - Veho: Rictus.
Mar 23, 2019 8:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, the shoutbox is on the front page, and you discuss this... NSFW Scientific stuff 
Mar 23, 2019 8:52 PM - Depravo: Yeah but members don't see it until they have 100 posts.
Mar 23, 2019 8:52 PM - Depravo: It's not like we're going to scare newcomers away.
Mar 23, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides they might discover a new fetish lol
Mar 23, 2019 8:54 PM - IncredulousP: You Agatering Roasted Manningtree Ox with Pudding in Thy Belly
Mar 23, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: Orr shitbox banter is nothing compared to the crap that goes on in CFW release threads.
Mar 23, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: We are educational cartoons for toddlers compared to that stuff.
Mar 23, 2019 8:57 PM - IncredulousP: Thou art a Loathsome, Pigeon-Liver'd, Elvish-Mark'd Boil
Mar 23, 2019 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: it's ok, it's not like anyone reads the shitbox
Mar 23, 2019 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just us
Mar 23, 2019 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but it's not like that makes me a bad person lol
Mar 23, 2019 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think most people realize it exists
Mar 23, 2019 8:59 PM - IncredulousP: Thou Poisonous Bunch-Backed, Sorry Spanish Pouch
Mar 23, 2019 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: so often someone comes in and is like "has this always been here?" and just as quickly they're gone again
Mar 23, 2019 8:59 PM - Veho: Looks like someone found the Shakespearean insult generator.
Mar 23, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: IncredulousP go play Oh Sir instaed
Mar 23, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: instead
Mar 23, 2019 9:00 PM - IncredulousP: Found it? I made it.
Mar 23, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Shakespearean? more like Monty Pythonean
Mar 23, 2019 9:01 PM - Veho: Thou fawning clay-brained flax-wench!
Mar 23, 2019 9:02 PM - IncredulousP: You Agatering, Whoreson, Leathern-Jerkin Babe
Mar 23, 2019 9:36 PM - SG854: I’m a little tea pot here is my handle here is my spout
Mar 23, 2019 9:37 PM - SG854: I’m singing in on the rain just singing in the rain ♪( ´θ｀)
Mar 23, 2019 9:38 PM - Veho: Daisy, Daisy...
Mar 23, 2019 9:45 PM - IncredulousP: what does the fox say
Mar 23, 2019 10:04 PM - SG854: A Fox says “Gwarsh”
Mar 23, 2019 10:19 PM - DeslotlCL: lets yiff in hell
Mar 23, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got gyro support working with my switch pro controller in dolphin, its kinda janky because i set steam to use gyro to emulate a mouse and dolphin to read the mouse input but it works
Mar 23, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So using steam streaming on the switch
Mar 23, 2019 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that a hacked thing or official?
Mar 23, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Mar 23, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh that
Mar 23, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not working yet i think
Mar 23, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but someone's working on an open source version of a steam in home streaming client
Mar 23, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: the problem on switch is no hardware decoding yet soooo
Mar 23, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda can't do game streaming very ell
Mar 23, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: well
Mar 23, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Mar 23, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds interesting either way
Mar 23, 2019 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's another game streaming thing that works though
Mar 23, 2019 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's custom, not based on anything existing
Mar 23, 2019 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it still uses software decoding so it's not the best
Mar 23, 2019 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: in home streaming on switch will be awesome when it works
Mar 23, 2019 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i even have a VPN set up on my router so i can in home stream over the internet, and it works great, but getting that to work with the switch will be difficult, maybe if i use a hotspot on my phone and connect it to the vpn
Mar 23, 2019 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: but at least i'll be able to play pc games on the shitter
Mar 23, 2019 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: not in bed because i don't really play games in bed
Mar 23, 2019 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i only use it for sleeping and occasionally reading books
Mar 24, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SozPNs2
Mar 24, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x2mb3VE
Mar 24, 2019 2:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, I saw a blue paw print on the front page, under the globe icon and the wii u icon 
Mar 24, 2019 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're hallucinating, there's no globe icon or wii u icon on the front page
Mar 24, 2019 3:26 AM - Depravo: I once hallucinated through lack of sleep. Was playing F-Zero all weekend. Saw F-Zero in the carpet.
Mar 24, 2019 3:33 AM - IncredulousP: that's awesome
Mar 24, 2019 3:47 AM - Depravo: AwesomeP says that's incredulous.
Mar 24, 2019 3:51 AM - IncredulousP: AwesomeP is a Knot-Pated, Sorry, Drunken Grey Iniquity
Mar 24, 2019 3:53 AM - Depravo: That's how I felt after 70+hours awake.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 25, 2019)

Mar 24, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGagMAYFKrM
Mar 24, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc6f_2nPSX8
Mar 24, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56HSPQHSqEE
Mar 24, 2019 8:57 AM - Depravo: So I am wrinkly, crinkly, set in my ways
Mar 24, 2019 8:57 AM - Depravo: It's true my body as seen better days
Mar 24, 2019 8:58 AM - Depravo: But give me half a chance and I can still misbehave
Mar 24, 2019 8:58 AM - Depravo: One foot up my arse
Mar 24, 2019 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dep: that can happen even without sleep deprivation, you know of the tetris effect? (not the game)
Mar 24, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Work last night was hilarious
Mar 24, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: We found like 6 cases of timtams that were expired and didnt even go in our isles
Mar 24, 2019 11:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats so hilarious about that?
Mar 24, 2019 12:07 PM - kenenthk: The fact people are dipshits and cant ask about new stuff so it just sits there and goes bad
Mar 24, 2019 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lt8cu8IMLOM
Mar 24, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsZYaK343cY
Mar 24, 2019 5:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/o_R46WiB40k 
Mar 24, 2019 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds more annoying than funny
Mar 24, 2019 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://giveawaybase.com/seagate-exos-12tb-helium-hard-drive-giveaway/
Mar 24, 2019 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd like a 12TB drive lol
Mar 24, 2019 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buying from seagate 
Mar 24, 2019 6:55 PM - IncredulousP: Seagate not as good as wd
Mar 24, 2019 6:55 PM - IncredulousP: they go bad faster
Mar 24, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WD40 
Mar 24, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pym8zlV3CI
Mar 24, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: IncredulousP they have been better lately but HGST is still the best
Mar 24, 2019 8:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I should watch more king of the hill 
Mar 24, 2019 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yL5FZ-l7K7I
Mar 24, 2019 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: hahaha that first one did not go how i expected it to
Mar 24, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1104520/life-mars-nasa-scientists-fungi-evidence-in-mars-curiosity-rover-photos/amp
Mar 24, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So when can I eat see?
Mar 24, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some
Mar 24, 2019 9:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tkxe0gY.jpg
Mar 24, 2019 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, that's the stuff of nightmares 
Mar 24, 2019 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look like something from a contra game
Mar 24, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: ffs i played through most of super paper mario in dolphin and at 6-2 there's a crash that none of the solutions online fix for me
Mar 24, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bugs.dolphin-emu.org/issues/10180
Mar 24, 2019 11:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi sometimes leave a ghost in the shoutbox 
Mar 24, 2019 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nabbed a (supposedly brand new) 160GB IDE HDD for my OG Xbox today for a whopping $8 shipped 
Mar 24, 2019 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be more than enough for what I want, so that's nice
Mar 24, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought I had some IDE HDDs laying around, but only found a 320GB that was dead and a 10GB one I pulled from some other Xbox lol
Mar 24, 2019 11:26 PM - DinohScene: ew IDE
Mar 24, 2019 11:27 PM - DinohScene: that being said, I really should swap out that ancient IDE drive in me Xbox and PS2
Mar 24, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about getting a SATA to IDE adapter, but TBH it's probably not worth the cost lol
Mar 24, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll mostly just sit and rot with the rest of my collection I have here now lol
Mar 24, 2019 11:28 PM - DinohScene: yeh, you're right
Mar 24, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need a NES, the 3 Atari's, and the Genesis addon's and my personal "major" console collection will be complete
Mar 24, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe a Master System, too, but ehhh never had one before unlike all the rest so not too worried about having one
Mar 24, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially when it's like $80-$100 for one, too much for me
Mar 24, 2019 11:29 PM - DinohScene: the boyfriend is getting a Woody 2600, I've got mine complete
Mar 24, 2019 11:29 PM - DinohScene: would love to have some LE Xbox consoles
Mar 24, 2019 11:30 PM - DinohScene: but they'll just end up as display units : D
Mar 24, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a Halo Edition OG Xbox that's NIB in storage 
Mar 24, 2019 11:31 PM - DinohScene: gief
Mar 24, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not technically NIB, it was opened lol
Mar 24, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But never taken out of the plastic
Mar 24, 2019 11:31 PM - DinohScene: please : D
Mar 24, 2019 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, just a few thousand bucks and it's yours ;O;
Mar 24, 2019 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 24, 2019 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still kicking myself for selling off my other Halo Xbox ages ago, I miss the fancy green plastic 
Mar 24, 2019 11:33 PM - DinohScene: would you accept 50 cent rebate coupons?
Mar 24, 2019 11:33 PM - DinohScene: I've got a few in me car
Mar 24, 2019 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 24, 2019 11:34 PM - DinohScene: you can exchange them for a 50 cent discount per coupon at any fuelstation on the Autobahn
Mar 24, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta save it for when they're $10k+ to sell to some rich nostalgia nerd in 30 years ;O;
Mar 24, 2019 11:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 24, 2019 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: jet fuel can't melt steel beams, but can paper? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvv83N1CdRQ
Mar 25, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then take that 10K and buy a bunch of what ever new console is out, and store those for 20 years  lol
Mar 25, 2019 2:28 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: oh god nancy ds made a new thread
Mar 25, 2019 3:08 AM - IncredulousP: where, i love reading those


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 26, 2019)

Mar 25, 2019 9:12 AM - Veho: I have been watching entirely too many tiny house / camper / van living videos lately.
Mar 25, 2019 9:13 AM - Veho: And I feel the viability of such life is severely overestimated.
Mar 25, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: Also, half those people are fucking hobos.
Mar 25, 2019 9:58 AM - Veho: Or as one video diplomatically put it, "if you feel you have to wash every day, or if you don't feel like shitting outdoors, maybe van life isn't for you."
Mar 25, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qg5mZ34.jpg
Mar 25, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You are already dead?
Mar 25, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=omae%20wa%20mou%20shindeiru lol
Mar 25, 2019 11:38 AM - T-hug: its off fist of the north star
Mar 25, 2019 11:50 AM - Veho: Fisting of the North Star.
Mar 25, 2019 11:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VGYZLZy.jpg
Mar 25, 2019 12:04 PM - kenenthk: I hope we see a switch mini it would be cool to be able to stick it in your pocket comfortably
Mar 25, 2019 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzBhAUdz_jk
Mar 25, 2019 12:06 PM - Veho: Nothing larger than the GB Micro can fit into a pocket "comfortably".
Mar 25, 2019 12:06 PM - Veho: Although now I say that, I hope we see a Switch the size of a GB Micro.
Mar 25, 2019 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would it have.... Micro Switch buttons? lol
Mar 25, 2019 12:17 PM - kenenthk: Switch mini will have 512mb internal storage to keep it small
Mar 25, 2019 12:25 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ooJiENow-5Q wouldn't people just try to steal this
Mar 25, 2019 12:34 PM - Veho: Yeah, why own anything, people are just gonna try to steal it.
Mar 25, 2019 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: friend of mine lives in a tiny house sorta thing but it's just temporary while he saves up money
Mar 25, 2019 12:40 PM - Veho: Tiny houses are fine.
Mar 25, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: I was talking about campers and vans mostly.
Mar 25, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: Tiny houses do have bathrooms.
Mar 25, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU8-7BX9uxs
Mar 25, 2019 12:49 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/john-wick-chapter-3-parabellum.534157/
Mar 25, 2019 12:49 PM - Veho: Old news Psi  ;O;
Mar 25, 2019 12:50 PM - Veho: I love how the hitman organization and the entire underworld went from a bunch of people killing other people to some arcane Gothic institution.
Mar 25, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: "John Wick is excommunicado"
Mar 25, 2019 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2019 1:21 PM - kenenthk: I kinda want this https://m.tmart.com/300-Hole-Square-High-Pressure-Handheld-Shower-Head-Set-with-Hose-Wall-Bracket-Silver-Black_p348751.html?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=email0325&utm_campaign=2019-open&hgtt
Mar 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Veho: You kinda want a shower?
Mar 25, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: I always get in the shower thinking I'm just going to be in 5 minutes and end up taking 15 minutes
Mar 25, 2019 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb9fUVZCLhQ
Mar 25, 2019 1:42 PM - kenenthk: My anxietys been through the roof with job descions
Mar 25, 2019 2:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 25, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://elderscrolls.bethesda.net/en/tes25 < Free Morrowind GOTY 
Mar 25, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you have to use Bethesda's shitty launcher
Mar 25, 2019 4:05 PM - Chary: hahaha bethesda launcher
Mar 25, 2019 4:19 PM - kenenthk: https://www.analogue.co/store/ this with a mega drive please
Mar 25, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No you get ATGames Megadrive and you will like it!!! lol
Mar 25, 2019 5:14 PM - kenenthk: I'm gonna try to ask dmx his opinion on copyright infringement
Mar 25, 2019 5:37 PM - migles: what a fragmentation, didnt know bethesda had their store\launcher thing
Mar 25, 2019 5:41 PM - migles: i am guessing it will not allow you to reedem it on steam? altough i already have it, but its not goty
Mar 25, 2019 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MODAY! 
Mar 25, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT2hJE3b_tQ
Mar 25, 2019 6:17 PM - migles: "allows you to jailbreak the system"
Mar 25, 2019 6:17 PM - migles: pfff
Mar 25, 2019 6:23 PM - InquisitionImplied: Shoutout to UHHHHHH Nick
Mar 25, 2019 6:30 PM - migles: game sack writing is so bad
Mar 25, 2019 6:30 PM - migles: really? complaining about a nifty controller testing option...
Mar 25, 2019 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fudzilla.com/news/pc-hardware/48385-amd-slashes-prices-for-ryzen-7-cpus
Mar 25, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles they didn't test if the 6 button controller crashes Forgotten Worlds
Mar 25, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You know what's interesting? For all the times I've gotten grocery delivery in the last ~10 months now, it's mostly been women that deliver, and not men. The interesting part is, I don't think any of the times it was a guy (maybe 15%?) have they ever needed to substitute/miss something on my order. They've always gotten exactly what I order, every time.
Mar 25, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, conversely, I don't think I've ever had a no substitute order when it's a woman shopping for it
Mar 25, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr, men are better at grocery shopping cuz they get exactly what I want 
Mar 25, 2019 7:59 PM - Chary: The men fail for me time after time with instacart
Mar 25, 2019 8:00 PM - Chary: Guy replaced my fresh salmon (10$) for frozen salmon (23$)
Mar 25, 2019 8:00 PM - Chary: Cuz he couldn’t find the meat section I guess???
Mar 25, 2019 8:00 PM - Chary: Did not leave a tip after that ;O;
Mar 25, 2019 8:01 PM - Chary: I’m tempted to get the instacart membership at this point. I use it too much not to
Mar 25, 2019 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instacart is too expensive for me, I get free delivery with Shipt over $35 and I've only paid $50 for a year subscription so far lol
Mar 25, 2019 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit goes on sale all the damn time, which is nice
Mar 25, 2019 8:23 PM - Chary: shipt, huh
Mar 25, 2019 8:23 PM - Chary: might have to see if thats in my area
Mar 25, 2019 8:24 PM - Chary: my local grocery store just does delivery itself, but you cant get a membership and its like 10 per delivery
Mar 25, 2019 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Chary: why is frozen more expensive than fresh
Mar 25, 2019 8:28 PM - Chary: uhm, not sure tbh
Mar 25, 2019 8:28 PM - Chary: quick google said its cuz its easier to transport and store
Mar 25, 2019 8:29 PM - Chary: i've been horrible with shopping lately, so i just crowd stuff i want in a cart and check out. gonna have to be more strict after i move lol
Mar 25, 2019 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: its only easier to transport if you don't consider that it needs to be caught and transported quickly so that it's still fresh whereas frozen can sit in a warehouse for months
Mar 25, 2019 8:46 PM - Sicklyboy: That's how I've been since I moved.  I tend to stock up on frozen stuff x_x
Mar 25, 2019 8:48 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish_swallowing
Mar 25, 2019 8:52 PM - Sicklyboy: Yet the younger generation, whatever tf they're called, gets lambasted for "eating tide pods" and "snorting condoms", both of which nobody actually does.
Mar 25, 2019 8:58 PM - Chary: lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:01 PM - Memoir: ...but they did... Hmmm
Mar 25, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCZGTxT88Hs
Mar 25, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a normal fridge freezer thing, but in my garage I have a full sized freezer that I keep stocked with a mini version of Walmart freezer section...
Mar 25, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In some ways it's annoying, like opening a giant freezer stuffed full of stuff and going "hmmm I'm not in the mood for any of this..." lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a full sized freezer in my basement that just sits there lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We don't buy a whole lot of frozen stuff in bulk, so we never need to use it
Mar 25, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcjiYn3xXMg
Mar 25, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom that should change as you have more kids 
Mar 25, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, one and done 
Mar 25, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh so your not gonna have a baseball team? lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At my job one of the nurses or techs (Dude in scrubs I don't know what his exact job is) he has 6 kids lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, one kid is more than enough of a financial burden for me ;O;
Mar 25, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ-S5ssNMWc lol weird band
Mar 25, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point in the future I plan on getting a vasectomy just to make sure ll
Mar 25, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, Hurra Torpedo is best weird band ;O;
Mar 25, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br-D7UneS0E  <
Mar 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at least they picked a good song to cover
Mar 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: although they be butchering it to pieces lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hurra+torpedo < Got a lot of songs 
Mar 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLJ8d5i3tVk Pokemon sung by Transformers lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chimp is still the thing to use for cloning HDDs on the OG Xbox right Psi?
Mar 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm actually it depends
Mar 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: are you doing TSOP or just clone softmod?
Mar 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you want to leave it in the machine or hooking it up too a PC an option?
Mar 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a softmod, no TSOP
Mar 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because if you could IDE it on a PC I would use decrypt and clone there... lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah Chimp still works fine
Mar 25, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You going to use the latest tech?
Mar 25, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't have any IDE to USB adapters, and the only PC that has IDE is my old 386 PC 
Mar 25, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTZCXuFgs4Q latest stuff
Mar 25, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom might be faster on the Xbox in that case lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's already softmodded, got that sorted the other day lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not going to bother with IDE to SATA, I got a 160GB drive coming that I paid $8 for which is cheaper than most adapters lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW6QsGXTrFQ&t=1s you use Rocky5?
Mar 25, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, easy peasy. Had a hell of time getting a USB drive to work, had to use my Shield Tablet to emulate an 8MB flash drive cuz none of my other 6 USB drives would work
Mar 25, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah unless your a collection master like me, 160GB's is plenty to be honest
Mar 25, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make sure to get the 60GB's or so for Ninja Massive 
Mar 25, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally orgasmic emulation lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, don't plan on doing much homebrew on this lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll play through a couple Xbox exclusives, then it'll go in a box with the rest of my consoles
Mar 25, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame its super fun  lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh never mind the full Monty is 160GB's lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3wnt8HFhbw
Mar 25, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm probably going to shove a 2TB drive in my Xbox at some point.... TSOP it and do a few other things...
Mar 25, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already upgraded to like a 250GB drive or something and replaced the thermal paste with AS5
Mar 25, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clock cap isn't even swollen so I am thinking about replacing it with something like a coin cell
Mar 25, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/n3wnt8HFhbw?t=458 They made huge leaps on PS1 emulation lol
Mar 25, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard something like 70% of the PS1 library is full speed now.
Mar 25, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised that many are actually playable, considering the specs
Mar 25, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it uses basically a slightly modified PIII at like 700mhz or something
Mar 25, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for PS1 I have way better ways to play that lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 732.99Mhz or some weird number
Mar 25, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's almost like a Celeron Pentium III but a slightly smaller cache if I remember correctly
Mar 25, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whopping 64MB of RAM IIRC Lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The GPU is meh too but it has a decent amount of RAM for the time.
Mar 25, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 64MB's
Mar 25, 2019 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the GPU was like slightly custom GeForce 3 card lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it might be the most powerful console of that gen?
Mar 25, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that was the Gamecube I believe
Mar 25, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In terms of GPU power, anyways
Mar 25, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think CPU-wise goes to the Xbox, GPU goes to GC
Mar 25, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably now that I think about the games
Mar 25, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Xbox had more RAM would explain why 1080i was an option in some games though
Mar 25, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think the GC only had like 40MB of RAM, PS2 had 32MB
Mar 25, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The PS2 did some 1080i games too but in a really fucky way... like 240 doubled then interlaced.
Mar 25, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS2s hardware in general was pretty fucky lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that...
Mar 25, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: out of like 5 PS2's I have owned literally only 1 is in mostly working condition with a 2nd one only working because of hacks lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too be fair 1 was a launch day machine (well 2nd batch from launch because the 1st one wouldn't read CD or DVD disks.)
Mar 25, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have a launch phatty that still runs just fine myself
Mar 25, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I did have a second phatty that had it's drive die
Mar 25, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice
Mar 25, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never bought any of the slim models maybe they are more reliable lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LbGSV1aTCE 
Mar 25, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, never had a slim PS2
Mar 25, 2019 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL5Koz25vCU 
Mar 25, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're incompatible with some PS2 games, which is funny lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super Monkey Ball Deluxe was one of them IIRC
Mar 25, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's ass lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my launch PS3 was not compatible with some PS1 games which is odd... but like the long box copy of Doom wouldn't work or something.
Mar 25, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget why
Mar 25, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PlayStation_games_incompatible_with_PlayStation_2 Oh damn lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom probably some mega DRM
Mar 25, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had to guess why
Mar 25, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was because of the way they combined their chips on the later slims
Mar 25, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the timing from the drive to RAM was off by .0003% or something lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They used a different I/O processor for the slims, could also be why
Mar 25, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_2_technical_specifications#I/O_processor <
Mar 25, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Replaced with PowerPC-based "Deckard" IOP with 4 MB SDRAM starting with SCPH-7500x" lol how can you replace a processor with RAM>
Mar 25, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Mar 25, 2019 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "*Replaced with PowerPC-based "Deckard" IOP* with 4 MB SDRAM starting with SCPH-7500x"
Mar 25, 2019 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The second part just means it has more RAM lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh nice I guess lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://playstationdev.wiki/ps2devwiki/index.php?title=IOP/Deckard < Yeah, looks like it may have been the swap in IOP that caused compatibility issues
Mar 25, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame they couldn't have made games to detect and use the extra RAM as like a buffer or something lol
Mar 25, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M71AVNqzJXw
Mar 25, 2019 10:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vq5eQhCN6Co 
Mar 25, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fWleFQOEzs Damn need to TSOP my Xbox soon so I can grab this 1TB image lol
Mar 25, 2019 11:29 PM - kenenthk: This is kinda cool https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/25/18280700/battery-indicator-galaxy-s10-app-hole-punch-camera
Mar 25, 2019 11:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SCyaHBIO9c 
Mar 25, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight I have most of those CiB
Mar 25, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Manuals and all  even the warranty cards and stuff
Mar 26, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although when I bought them they where NiB lol
Mar 26, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/03/24/if-you-hit-the-750-million-powerball-jackpot-heres-your-tax-bill.html
Mar 26, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought 10 tickets wish me luck lol
Mar 26, 2019 12:41 AM - kenenthk: In speaking of tickets that concert was $60 per ticket
Mar 26, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So just 60 for yourself? lol
Mar 26, 2019 12:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet no one clicked my videos 
Mar 26, 2019 12:47 AM - kenenthk: I said fuck it why spend 60 when I can get his music free
Mar 26, 2019 12:48 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/25/18281538/sony-playstation-4-gamestop-stop-selling-game-download-codes-retailers rip gamestop
Mar 26, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It always boggles my mind, that going to a concert is like 400% the price of the CD lol
Mar 26, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I refuse to give Sony my CC info so yeah....
Mar 26, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Any company that fires the entire IT staff to save money then gets completely hacked deserves none of my business.
Mar 26, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zfl90LX.gifv Oh lord... this car is driving on the highway like 10 minutes from my home...
Mar 26, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/b5g2p1/got_sent_this/ Horse kicked his ass... lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It always boggles my mind, that going to a concert is like 400% the price of the CD lol < it's cuz musicians make jack shit on CD sales, so they have to make it up with tours and live shows
Mar 26, 2019 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They usually make like 10% on sales of their music, if they don't release shit themselves lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol record labels take the hefty chunk
Mar 26, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And streaming services nowadays are also fucking modern musicians as well, they make jack shit from them as well
Mar 26, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Starving artists is as old as time itself I believe
Mar 26, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a place that has every Wii game made... but it takes 3 hours to download a large game lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably faster to just order them from ebay or amazon lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use a Google drive dump 
Mar 26, 2019 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Google, best warez site ;O;
Mar 26, 2019 1:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 26, 2019 1:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The mods are watching 
Mar 26, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good, I'm sure they all need to know they CAN GET WAREZ FROM GOOGLE DRIVE FOLDERS
Mar 26, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sEY5qF6
Mar 26, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I found a good one but after 2 days I exceeded the limit or something lol then I transfered them to my folder, that let me get more but it ran out of juice fast lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK none of the ones I found have these anyway... So slow but some really hard to find ones lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There was a lot of good games on the Wii but I feel like a lot of these where drowned out by the shitty ones somehow lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, of the 1500 there are like 20 good ones ;O;
Mar 26, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the SNES had a good library lol even the shit games where mostly playable (just not Hong Kong 97 lol)
Mar 26, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Police are looking for someone, there was a cop car like 3 houses down with it's lights on and now there is a helicopter flying about lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well time to load up my gun and put on my body armor in case they think my house is the place to hide out... (the bad guy/girl)
Mar 26, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7afx7o8 Damn some of those older wonder woman costumes looked kinda weird lol
Mar 26, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k3mKY76 I feel like this is probably a bad design. One of those inventions that should just be uninvented
Mar 26, 2019 1:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look what I found. 
Mar 26, 2019 1:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gfycat.com/hardtofindverifiablebarebirdbat
Mar 26, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol best move in fighting games ever
Mar 26, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H6OFrtt
Mar 26, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mNDM7Mr
Mar 26, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t2h8W1i
Mar 26, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/kung-fu-hustle-2-stephen-chow/ Oh hell yeah!
Mar 26, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YWVLAVY


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 27, 2019)

Mar 26, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSoJkyePDvI
Mar 26, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iUzmWbk.jpg
Mar 26, 2019 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 26, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: Kung Fu Hustle was an okay movie, I don't get all the hype around it.
Mar 26, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: It's like "baby's first kung fu comedy" or something.
Mar 26, 2019 6:42 AM - Veho: People's first exposure to that genre.
Mar 26, 2019 7:19 AM - IncredulousP: Kung Fu Hustle is great. If you say it's only "okay", then I'd love a list of movies in the genre that are better.
Mar 26, 2019 8:41 AM - Veho: My age might be showing but I prefer Jackie Chan's early work, Drunken Master etc. Also off the top of my head, Iron Monkey.
Mar 26, 2019 9:03 AM - Veho: By the time KFH came out I had seen so many similar movies that apart from the CGI it didn't offer anything new to me.
Mar 26, 2019 10:02 AM - Veho: https://thehardtimes.net/harddrive/nintendo-online-service-requires-players-to-call-reggie-fils-aime-every-week/
Mar 26, 2019 12:43 PM - mthrnite: another vote here for Iron Monkey in the kung fu category
Mar 26, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho going to Sakurai's house for dinner would be awesome
Mar 26, 2019 1:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 26, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/zecxa24hugo21.jpg
Mar 26, 2019 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's that fucking S
Mar 26, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, turns out I don't have a molex Y splitter around like I thought so I'm just using my 386 PC's PSU to power the drive while I clone it lol
Mar 26, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woo, 160GB HDD installed
Mar 26, 2019 4:57 PM - p1ngpong: hi mthr
Mar 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS, RUN!
Mar 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: p1ngpong is here 
Mar 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He is going to ask us to plays gears of war with him, then get mad when we don't.
Mar 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HIDE 
Mar 26, 2019 5:51 PM - Megadriver94: EU passed Article 13... Welp, time for Britain and the Baltic countries to someday leave.
Mar 26, 2019 5:51 PM - Megadriver94: Yup
Mar 26, 2019 6:28 PM - Memoir: You could have just used the connectors from the DVD drive. That's what I did, Tom. ;x
Mar 26, 2019 6:31 PM - DinohScene: have a dedicated test PSU
Mar 26, 2019 6:31 PM - DinohScene: that's what I do lol
Mar 26, 2019 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:28 PM - Memoir: You could have just used the connectors from the DVD drive. That's what I did, Tom. ;x < The DVD Drive doesn't have a molex connector?
Mar 26, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.powerbookmedic.com/xcart1/images/D/xbox-dvdpowercable.jpg < sure don't look like molex to me ;O;
Mar 26, 2019 7:24 PM - p1ngpong: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-YLxyOCIx6pA/VRxbQqcx-XI/AAAAAAAAE6M/8G0-Nou4GgQ/w799-h2065/IMG_0731.JPG
Mar 26, 2019 7:24 PM - p1ngpong: he did nothing wrong!
Mar 26, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All that work for 160GB's  lol
Mar 26, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/N1fTNrt.png
Mar 26, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/q8zC7Ge.jpg
Mar 26, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XZo6ZjB I know what I want for Christmas lol
Mar 26, 2019 8:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyXA4QzIf2Q 
Mar 26, 2019 11:03 PM - Memoir: Oh, must be a newer revision? Mine has a molex. :v
Mar 26, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, they all use that connector
Mar 26, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with the 360, too, IIRC
Mar 26, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, I think even the Xboner does, too
Mar 26, 2019 11:09 PM - DinohScene: they use the same plug yep
Mar 26, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're probably confusing the IDE cable (for data) with molex, which is the 4 pin cable for power.
Mar 26, 2019 11:42 PM - migles: you know something funny
Mar 26, 2019 11:42 PM - migles: in a IDE, the IDE cable is the fat one
Mar 26, 2019 11:43 PM - migles: while in sata, the power cable is the larger one
Mar 26, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Mar 26, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also is Youtube being a bitch for anyone besides me? lol
Mar 26, 2019 11:58 PM - DinohScene: works for me
Mar 26, 2019 11:59 PM - migles: seems to work fine, whats the issue psio?
Mar 27, 2019 12:05 AM - Memoir: Whoa. Nevermind. I'm thinking of something completely different..
Mar 27, 2019 12:08 AM - Ericthegreat: The new switch revision is strange
Mar 27, 2019 12:09 AM - Ericthegreat: There is no new announced tetra processor, and I wouldn't expect one till end of the year
Mar 27, 2019 12:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Tegra
Mar 27, 2019 12:09 AM - Ericthegreat: At least
Mar 27, 2019 12:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Kid safe version makes sense
Mar 27, 2019 12:10 AM - Ericthegreat: The only way they could make it have a 1080p screen they would have to go bulkier/heavier
Mar 27, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well moving to my phone YouTube works fine
Mar 27, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile on my PC nothing works could be the 20 things I have running even my OCed i5 is struggling lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I watch YouTube while I wait for projects to finish lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for Ryzen 3 to build something with more oomph
Mar 27, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One question I have is can I use Z170 DDR4 RAM on a Ryzen system?
Mar 27, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's 3200MHz memory with low latency would save me a few bucks
Mar 27, 2019 12:20 AM - migles: if its the same voltage i dont see why not?
Mar 27, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Z170 RAM? That doesn't make sense 
Mar 27, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: DDR4 is DDR4, there's no exclusivity for platforms
Mar 27, 2019 12:20 AM - migles: isn't there like some low voltage ram?
Mar 27, 2019 12:21 AM - migles: or its only on laptops»
Mar 27, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are lower voltage RAM models, but they can be used on higher voltage mobos
Mar 27, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It makes sense lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So you could use a 1.3v RAM stick on 1.5v, wouldn't do any harm
Mar 27, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just look up Z170 platform RAM
Mar 27, 2019 12:23 AM - migles: ram is ram psio
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - migles: that is a marketing bullcrap
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of....
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it means nothing lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just marketing garbage to show XYZ RAM stick supports XYZ chipset
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not some magical specialty RAM stik
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - migles: altough i remember back in the day in the early 2000s my ddr2 pc had 2 differnt ram sockets
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: stick* even
Mar 27, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Deals with that whole JDEC specifications
Mar 27, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thing
Mar 27, 2019 12:25 AM - migles: a couple slots where labelled ddr2 and the others dimm, and they had different notches
Mar 27, 2019 12:25 AM - migles: psio i believe its just marketing crap, you know "tested with a ryzen system" bullcrap
Mar 27, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also with profiled because anything over like 2400MHz is out of DDR4 spec
Mar 27, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: JEDEC is used for _all_ RAM sticks, it's the specification for things like CAS and clock cycles lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
Mar 27, 2019 12:27 AM - migles: well, you can buy it test it and return it?
Mar 27, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It has nothing to do with Intel or AMD 
Mar 27, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just generic specs, you're not limited to a chipset lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intels built in RAM controller is different than AMDs 
Mar 27, 2019 12:27 AM - migles: tom, psio is scared of ram DRM lol, meaning "only supported chipset will get the unlocked extra blast processing"
Mar 27, 2019 12:28 AM - migles: which i really dont think that is a thing
Mar 27, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some RAM straight up refuses to boot on one or the other
Mar 27, 2019 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was a fucking DDR2 thing Psi lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: DDR3+ it doesn't matter
Mar 27, 2019 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom there IS a difference
Mar 27, 2019 12:29 AM - migles: tom, what was the deal with the DDR2 dimm sockets back then? 4 slots, 2 with a different notch
Mar 27, 2019 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: intel uses XMP
Mar 27, 2019 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: AMD uses AMP
Mar 27, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you lo
Mar 27, 2019 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you want to go beyond the officially supported ram speeds of your CPU, that kinda matters
Mar 27, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich I do lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think if you want to use the higher speeds of intel ram on amd or vice versa you have to set everything manually as it won't be autodetected, that's how i understood it
Mar 27, 2019 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are custom RAM profiles, I'm talking about just generic fucking RAM
Mar 27, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no such thing as a RAM stick that _only_ supports Intel or AMD
Mar 27, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh thank you so if it works I can just manual t
Mar 27, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It
Mar 27, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They might only support XMP/AMP OC profiles, but that's not what I'm talking about
Mar 27, 2019 12:32 AM - migles: psio, just remove the north bridge from ya ryzen and place an intel one!
Mar 27, 2019 12:32 AM - Flame: jdbye you might know this. how do i move nnid from one 3ds to another 3ds
Mar 27, 2019 12:33 AM - migles: system transfer, flame
Mar 27, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles that would be nice because Intel until Ryzen 2 was in a league of it's own in that respect
Mar 27, 2019 12:33 AM - Flame: yeah but if you have loads of data and doesnt allow it
Mar 27, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK it can only be done with a system transfer
Mar 27, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Legit, anyways
Mar 27, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea if there are any homebrew ways to do it
Mar 27, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it though
Mar 27, 2019 12:38 AM - Flame: i want to move my legit stuff from my hacked 3ds to my new "New 2DS" which i will keep it for legit only
Mar 27, 2019 12:38 AM - migles: IIRC you either do it with a system transfer
Mar 27, 2019 12:38 AM - migles: or call nintendo to deauthorize the old system
Mar 27, 2019 12:39 AM - migles: not sure there is an option to unlink it from the settings, but I believe you will have to erase it
Mar 27, 2019 12:40 AM - migles: but probably i am outdated and jdbye knows more or others
Mar 27, 2019 12:41 AM - migles: dont touch my n3ds for a year now
Mar 27, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://community.amd.com/thread/223701 Interesting lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So should work as long as the mobo is rated for OC RAM at that speed.
Mar 27, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231902 Still kinda pricey lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/9816ud/ripjaws_v_ryzen_2/ Sweet so depending on the mobo some of them will do XMP on Ryzen (or a translation of it)
Mar 27, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM prices are dropping, may be cheaper by the time new Ryzen gen comes out
Mar 27, 2019 12:53 AM - migles: wont the ryzen 3 be ddr5?
Mar 27, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe, if so I might pick up some higher speed stuff, I have my eyes on some DDR4 3980 or something
Mar 27, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles not right away that I know of
Mar 27, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It comes out in like 3 months so we will know more soon.
Mar 27, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No migles lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: DDR5 probably won't be widely available at cheap prices to consumers until like late 2020/early 2021
Mar 27, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232755&ignorebbr=1 I had my eye on this when I was going to do a Ryzen 2 build but changed my mind when I heard 3 was due out so soon.
Mar 27, 2019 12:56 AM - migles: i almost bought thoose psio lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that RGB ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically going to have to rethink everything but this mobo if it works well enough (Don't care about PCIe 4.0) might still feature in it. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157833&ignorebbr=1
Mar 27, 2019 12:57 AM - migles: the rgb in my computer is just so i can see the path to the bathroom at night
Mar 27, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I tried to find some with out it  was more expensive with out RGB not even kidding lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:57 AM - migles: it works very well as a night light so i don't trip in something
Mar 27, 2019 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The RGBs on my Desktemp desk are so damn bright, don't need to turn my light on at all anymore in my office lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the 2700X has that RGB cooler built in... getting impossible to avoid the crap lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:58 AM - migles: the asus aura software is buggy has hell lol, half of the time it turns on by itself when i setted up to turn off
Mar 27, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom can you disable it via a setting?
Mar 27, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On my desk? Yeah, it's got a remote lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or could just unplug it lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh neat I guess? lol
Mar 27, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/zld-performance-series-1-1-performance-l-desk.946/
Mar 27, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fancy ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:00 AM - migles: i just quit from trying to set up the rgb, the settings in the bios don't work lol, i wanted the lgihts to turn off when the computer is off, the setting does nothing
Mar 27, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have my Shield TV set to low... My PC has one thing that glows and I turned that off lol (GTX 980)
Mar 27, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing in my PC that has RGB is my GPU lol. Not counting my keyboard and moise
Mar 27, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess my new Creative headset I got to review lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:01 AM - migles: i got the gpu, the mobo, and i guess the cooler, but it doesn't count since its useless
Mar 27, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is probably the most useless form of RGB lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll never see it when it's on lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/sound-blasterx-h6-gaming-headset.983/ < great headset though
Mar 27, 2019 1:02 AM - migles: the creative headset? probably, but the gpu you can set it up by temperatures lol, altough you can't really customize the values assigned to the lights
Mar 27, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my case has no windows so RGB crap is just more EM noise and wasted electricity lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom too lazy to read the whole thing how much are they? The headphones lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $80
Mar 27, 2019 1:03 AM - migles: 80 bucks
Mar 27, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm not bad I think I paid about that much for my Hyper X Cloud ones
Mar 27, 2019 1:03 AM - migles: psio, just had to scan your eyes for numbers in the review
Mar 27, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr virtual 7.1 surround, good quality 50mm drivers, software is meh but has some fancy features lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:04 AM - migles: no 3.5 plug
Mar 27, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should only use it via USB, not 3.5mm though
Mar 27, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My cloud ones have zero software and no 7.1 lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also mine are just plug no USB
Mar 27, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3.5mm gimps everything on it, so not worth bothering with
Mar 27, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of like it that way but USB is probably the future of audio to be honest.
Mar 27, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For sure, higher quality audio and more features with USB
Mar 27, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus being digital means less RF interference and all that jazz
Mar 27, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I could see DAC's on USB combined with those headphones sort of an all in one solution?
Mar 27, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Audio hub type thing.
Mar 27, 2019 1:07 AM - migles: i understand about the usb features stuff, but why better audio quality? headphone makers can just cheap in the DAC in the phones
Mar 27, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it... would allow for multiple headsets on one PC easy too.
Mar 27, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles old audio might have like 4 wires I think? And it's analog signal meaning coming from a PC it's going to have some distortion from the PC itself
Mar 27, 2019 1:09 AM - migles: psio, 2 wires + ground, and the mic input wich is 1 + ground
Mar 27, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We probably don't hear much because we use high quality PSU's and good mobo's and quality headphones but that Walmart PC will feature none of that expensive nonsense and probably has audio like an old 8 track
Mar 27, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ewww migles it's worse than I thought lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:10 AM - migles: unless you go with ali express and get a mono headset, 1 wire + 1 ground ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 27, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen them with 1 earbud and I wonder what kind of sadist buys that lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if you where deaf in one ear that could save you a few bucks....
Mar 27, 2019 1:11 AM - migles: heh it was for the old days of chat
Mar 27, 2019 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: @migles headphone manufacturers are much less likely to use cheaper DACs in their own product than device manufacturers
Mar 27, 2019 1:12 AM - migles: with your 0.3MP web camera that was a white ball, and dial up connection ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Device manufacturers don't give a shit about your audio quality, so they'll cheap out
Mar 27, 2019 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I had 480P web cam (was an actual video camera) and I used an Intel Indego video capture device lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:12 AM - migles: i guess thats a point tom
Mar 27, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: People always asked me "How the hell is your web cam footage so clear" lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:13 AM - migles: but lets not spread that and make everyone think that apple was right to ditch the 3.5 jack :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The advantages of paying like 5K for a PC in the 90's... lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:13 AM - migles: lol psio, i remember having thoose crazy setups as well
Mar 27, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I'd still like to see 3.5mm audio on phones, I'm mainly referring to PC audio though
Mar 27, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think USB will gain mainstream for headphones for ages yet
Mar 27, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On PC I could see it gaining popularity on the high end soon.
Mar 27, 2019 1:15 AM - migles: hey tom, speaking of that shit, why is it hard to find a phone headphone to dual connector adapter :C i wanted to use my apple buds mic in my pc :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:15 AM - IncredulousP: they're like 8 bucks on Amazon
Mar 27, 2019 1:15 AM - migles: isn't there added latency from thoose usb dacs in the headphones?
Mar 27, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not?
Mar 27, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As mentioned, you can get a TRRS y splitter for peanuts
Mar 27, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles even if it connects it wont work it's Apple you have to own Steve Job's iPenis in your mouth for it to work  lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:16 AM - migles: i can't get one in retail like a china store :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably like $2 for cheap Chinese trash
Mar 27, 2019 1:16 AM - migles: didnt wanted to pay 10 bucks amazon shipping for a stupid 1 buck adapter
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 AM - migles: ho wait, i forgot.. i can just make one
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One if my other headphone review samples came with one for free lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 AM - IncredulousP: do a free shipping one: p
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 AM - migles: tom :c send it to me :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN7uJopFhX0 
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20190326171712&SearchText=USB+DAC
Mar 27, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He doesn't live in glorious USA
Mar 27, 2019 1:18 AM - IncredulousP: sure but you have to pay shipping
Mar 27, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But migles I need it ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We made China pay for shipping  lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:19 AM - migles: curse you :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For...something ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mexico is gonna pay for the wall and Europe is gonna pay for ummm we don't need anything else. Damn... lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:19 AM - migles: i will make one lol, luckily i know component shops around here, just need a connector, wire, 2 jacks, solder stuff
Mar 27, 2019 1:20 AM - IncredulousP: Tom needs it for his nightly cam sessions
Mar 27, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be surprised if there is some sort of Pi DAC project or something
Mar 27, 2019 1:20 AM - migles: your name reminds me of that incredy boy from the incredibles lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:21 AM - migles: psio, one that uses the raspberry pi pin out like a pc speaker?
Mar 27, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hifiberry.com/
Mar 27, 2019 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about getting one of those, to connect my retro consoles to my 2.1 speakers lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:23 AM - migles: you can't connect them directly»
Mar 27, 2019 1:23 AM - migles: ?
Mar 27, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Much higher quality than my CRT speakers
Mar 27, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, only has a 3
Mar 27, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: .5mm port*
Mar 27, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I used to use a nice stereo system with my SNES it was epic, I had to split the wires really high up almost to the console but it was worth it
Mar 27, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could use an RCA to 3.5mm adapter, but they're usually meh quality
Mar 27, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have like 5 or 6 of them around somewhere even lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIwteH_ZJ3A This game on a stereo system with bass needs a warning label lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Using a DAC would be much better audio quality
Mar 27, 2019 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I remember I don't care ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When you fire the main gun lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't play my retro consoles enough to warrant such a purchase
Mar 27, 2019 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually just emulate them
Mar 27, 2019 1:26 AM - migles: yeah why would you care, just use it like the old kid days, terrible as what you had
Mar 27, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Shield TV with emulation goes through my 5.1 system now 
Mar 27, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I don't know of any games with surround sounds?
Mar 27, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe PS2 games
Mar 27, 2019 1:27 AM - migles: most ps2 games had a surround setting
Mar 27, 2019 1:27 AM - migles: but i dont think it was 5.1 surround...
Mar 27, 2019 1:27 AM - migles: at least in some of them
Mar 27, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I remember correctly on the PS2 you had to connect it too a stereo system via the TOS link to get surround sound but only a few games supported that kind of set up
Mar 27, 2019 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, PS2 did have 5.1 surround sound
Mar 27, 2019 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Through Dolby Logic something something
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, needed a special cable IIRC
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 AM - migles: optical out
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeeaah, that's the name. Couldn't think of it lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dolby Pro Logic II
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 AM - migles: i remember back in the day in my ps2 slim, i had to resist to open the connector and look at it xD
Mar 27, 2019 1:30 AM - migles: i always found amazing that red light comming from inside lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dolby Pro Logic II i'm pretty sure just encodes extra data hidden in the stereo audio. no optical out needed
Mar 27, 2019 1:31 AM - migles: what could it possibly unlock besides blindess
Mar 27, 2019 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: GC had pro logic II and that didn't have any form of digital audio output
Mar 27, 2019 1:31 AM - migles: well it depended in the game btw
Mar 27, 2019 1:32 AM - migles: some games had settings for pro logic 2, others surround, others just mono or stereo
Mar 27, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it could do like Terminator II's DTS audio (truly a treat if you get a chance to hear it)
Mar 27, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.avforums.com/threads/any-ps2-games-with-real-5-1-surround-sound.166357/
Mar 27, 2019 1:35 AM - migles: i never understood all theese different DTS surround and pro logic blablabla systems
Mar 27, 2019 1:35 AM - migles: there is also dolby
Mar 27, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The OG Xbox supports full 5.1 surround, which is fancy
Mar 27, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you have to buy a specific AV cable for it, since no optical out on the Xbox either
Mar 27, 2019 1:37 AM - migles: was not the original xbox a console that had component cables right out of the box?
Mar 27, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You had to buy them, but yeah supported out of the box
Mar 27, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Up to 1080i resolution! Lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:38 AM - migles: then it was the 360 that had them included?
Mar 27, 2019 1:39 AM - migles: i had a friend with a xbox, the cables he had looked official and i remmeber both component and composite where in the same plug
Mar 27, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember if the launch 360 came with component or composite. One I had came with composite out of the box
Mar 27, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it could've just depended on the 360 "edition" you bought
Mar 27, 2019 1:41 AM - migles: and me being in europe, might had a different set of cables
Mar 27, 2019 1:41 AM - migles: you guys didn't had consoles bundled with scart adapters ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 1:41 AM - migles: from what i know
Mar 27, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, cuz no TVs use SCART in the US
Mar 27, 2019 1:42 AM - migles: i got more scart adapters than old sd cards
Mar 27, 2019 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: i got plenty of sd cards but most of them aren't that old
Mar 27, 2019 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: when i was doing DS flashcarts i was just starting out buying sd cards, nothing before that needed them except my camera
Mar 27, 2019 1:44 AM - migles: ho yeah it was the 360 that had a multi plug with both composite and component https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gioXsyUtYMI
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - migles: 2 minutes and 58 seconds in that video
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have a couple 1gb, a 4gb and an 8gb from that time
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: one or more of which may have been given to family members
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: but more recently, everything uses microsd, and i have multiple from 3DS consoles that were upgraded, both my own and my family's
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a lot of MicroSD cards and a few normal SD cards lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - migles: i have like 20 of thoose low capacity sd cards
Mar 27, 2019 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: those tiny 4gb cards they come with are good for nothing
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: except bootable drives
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I even have an ancient 128MB MicroSD card that still works lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - migles: last year i bought 5 micro sd cards for my stuff
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i have a 32mb lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i *actually* got some use out of it
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - migles: dudes, i have a 16MB MMC card
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it came with my newer canon camera, for some odd reason even though it's 8MP it came with a 32mb sd card
Mar 27, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i used it to hack multiple wiis
Mar 27, 2019 1:47 AM - migles: i think i have somewhere an XD card, remember thoose?
Mar 27, 2019 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: one of the homebrew thangs at the time detected if you had piracy related files on the SD (like cios and usb loaders and crap)
Mar 27, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you can get 128GB ones for dirt cheap and for a small fortune you can buy 1TB MicroSD now lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: or i think this was before usb loaders but anyway
Mar 27, 2019 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had the base homebrew stuff like HBC installer on the 32mb, all the piracy stuff on a 1gb
Mar 27, 2019 1:47 AM - migles: psio i bought 1 128GB last year for my raspberry pi
Mar 27, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: migles I have exactly 1 XD card somewhere lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles I just bought 3 more when they dropped too $20.99 lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only really needed 2 but I figured 3 would come in handy at some point.
Mar 27, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a really trimmed down PS1 set that fits in like 60GB's of that and it's nice 
Mar 27, 2019 1:50 AM - migles: what about ps2 iso set?
Mar 27, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Wii set is at about 625GB's right now and in the next few days will be complete... (all in wbfs format) probably will wind up at around 650GB's
Mar 27, 2019 1:51 AM - migles: i wish i had the will to grab a fat ps2, put a big ass hdd in it and a full iso rom set
Mar 27, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles PS2 will be a challenge I need some 10TB drives to work on that one.
Mar 27, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do a lot of juggling right now just to manage the sets I have 
Mar 27, 2019 1:52 AM - migles: i got my ps3 abandoned in the corner waiting for installing games :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GC and PS1 and Xbox at up so much space it's not even funny
Mar 27, 2019 1:52 AM - migles: psio, i do a lot of juggling to install a single pc game :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:52 AM - migles: got my pc hdds filled up with roms and isos
Mar 27, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But when I upgrade my Xbox and put in a 2TB drive in it... that will free up some space lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:53 AM - migles: and i am just scared about them going out of the internet :c its getting harder to find :c
Mar 27, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Mar 27, 2019 1:53 AM - migles: i got my ps3 with a 1TB hdd waiting for games, i am too lazy to install them
Mar 27, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grab them now, it's getting harder every day...  Invest in more drives for backing up too.
Mar 27, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice over 350 Wii games so far  lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Furu Furu Park
Mar 27, 2019 1:55 AM - migles: i think i just lost interest in every thing
Mar 27, 2019 1:55 AM - migles: now i can't be arsed to try new games or finish the thousans of games i didnt finished
Mar 27, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWYZbR7xEFg lol sounds awesome
Mar 27, 2019 1:56 AM - migles: i bought zelda wind waker for the gamecube last year, i didnt even tried if the disc works yet
Mar 27, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zelda Wind Breaker  lol
Mar 27, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They made Wind Waker for the GC>
Mar 27, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Mar 27, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking of Skyward Sword ignore me lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTEYFzH7YGU
Mar 27, 2019 2:03 AM - migles: wind waker was made for the gamecube
Mar 27, 2019 2:03 AM - migles: twilight princess had a gamecube and wii releases
Mar 27, 2019 2:04 AM - migles: lol pokemon my ass, i really liked that rom hack
Mar 27, 2019 2:05 AM - migles: hey psio, i believe that guy either is portuguese or has portuguese parents lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:05 AM - migles: oliveira is one of the most common last names here
Mar 27, 2019 2:06 AM - migles: lol, actually i had 2 girfriends with that same last name lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:11 AM - migles: LOL, he bought a sega dreamcast game, its a burned disc xD
Mar 27, 2019 2:12 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats with reddit these days
Mar 27, 2019 2:17 AM - migles: fuck and that youtube kiddo just ruinned everything
Mar 27, 2019 2:18 AM - migles: instead of playing total dumb he went "theese are bootlegs right?"
Mar 27, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats odd is there is a thrift store near me that has these types of bootlegs all the time
Mar 27, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually just pirated copies
Mar 27, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 Xbox and some other systems
Mar 27, 2019 2:22 AM - Megadriver94: There's a store not far from my house that sells video games along with clothes and other stuff. Some of the video game stuff I bought from there are Chinese bootlegs.
Mar 27, 2019 2:22 AM - migles: regular thrift store? yeah, its usual that they find stuff in trash around here and try to sell it to some dumb purchaser
Mar 27, 2019 2:23 AM - migles: they dont really care, they just try to sell it
Mar 27, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's a systemic thing
Mar 27, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much piracy they are responsible for....
Mar 27, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RIAA knows about this? lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry the software version of the RIAA lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:26 AM - migles: well, they are general stores, you can't really blame them from not understanding the difference between a gameboy game and a playstation game
Mar 27, 2019 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was selling pirated games en mass I would be jailed lol
Mar 27, 2019 3:25 AM - Ericthegreat: If I sold one id probably be jailed....


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 28, 2019)

Mar 27, 2019 8:32 AM - Veho: If I sold pirated games at mass I would be excommunicated.
Mar 27, 2019 11:31 AM - kenenthk: My manager got a gold pulled on him
Mar 27, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: What does that even mean?
Mar 27, 2019 11:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You been gold-ed 
Mar 27, 2019 12:12 PM - Flame: ken made no sense. SAK made no fucking sense at all.
Mar 27, 2019 12:14 PM - Veho: As usual.
Mar 27, 2019 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ec7rCsNFn30?t=24
Mar 27, 2019 12:38 PM - Lilith Valentine: I LIVE!!!
Mar 27, 2019 12:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can just revive yourself? 
Mar 27, 2019 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MtmhZVz.mp4
Mar 27, 2019 1:17 PM - Flame: WTF Bravely Default is £100
Mar 27, 2019 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is?
Mar 27, 2019 1:24 PM - Flame: well a brand new one in UK store game it is
Mar 27, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, brand new
Mar 27, 2019 1:28 PM - Flame: https://www.game.co.uk/en/bravely-default-218302#new
Mar 27, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: surprised you can even find it brand new
Mar 27, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: in stores
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you know, retail stores can be a bit weird when it comes to pricing of stuff no longer in production
Mar 27, 2019 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't necessarily follow market value
Mar 27, 2019 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: ebay's pricing is slightly more reasonable but EU still costs double of US, i guess it didn't sell well here
Mar 27, 2019 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: $85 is still relatively a lot
Mar 27, 2019 1:33 PM - Flame: i mean i have Bravely Second: End Layer
Mar 27, 2019 1:33 PM - Flame: but would be nice to add that to my collection
Mar 27, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could buy the US one
Mar 27, 2019 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: or the german one https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bravely-Default-3DS/172863759598?epid=177550704&hash=item283f7ba4ee%3Ag%3AbxgAAOSwiHpaFvZ3&LH_ItemCondition=1000
Mar 27, 2019 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: which may not have english text
Mar 27, 2019 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Players can choose between the Japanese or the new English soundtrack. Screen texts are available in German, French, Italian and Spanish.
Mar 27, 2019 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: no english text according to that, but it would be odd for a multilingual EU release to include every common language except english
Mar 27, 2019 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: would explain the lower price though
Mar 27, 2019 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I buy a 3DS now what do I need to hack it? lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/consoles/nintendo-3ds-xl-system-nes-edition/129559 Thinking about buying this for 100 bucks should be entertaining for a week or two lol
Mar 27, 2019 2:43 PM - Flame: nothing is needed atm
Mar 27, 2019 2:44 PM - Flame: download a free game. follow a guide
Mar 27, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet probably ordering that tonight lol
Mar 27, 2019 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: get a n3DS XL instead
Mar 27, 2019 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: or even a n2DS XL
Mar 27, 2019 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/275751138362523648/560490295805083678/20190327_164728.jpg
Mar 27, 2019 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: got my 200gb microsd
Mar 27, 2019 3:51 PM - Flame: got my 256gb yesterday
Mar 27, 2019 3:51 PM - Flame: i win
Mar 27, 2019 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: you lose
Mar 27, 2019 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: you wasted money
Mar 27, 2019 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: 256 gb isnt worth it
Mar 27, 2019 3:53 PM - Flame: 200 was £48... 256 was £50
Mar 27, 2019 3:53 PM - Flame: I WIN
Mar 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GB's are 20 bucks for Samsung EVO lol
Mar 27, 2019 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MicroSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME256GA-AM/dp/B072HRDM55/ref=sxin_2_osp20-3325c0ae_cov?ascsubtag=3325c0ae-238d-4782-9cfa-8721efb02d9f&creativeASIN=B072HRDM55&cv_ct_id=amzn1.osp.3325c0ae-238d-4782-9cfa-8721efb02d9f&cv_ct_pg=search&cv_ct_wn=osp-search&keywords=micro+sd+samsung&linkCode=oas&pd_rd_i=B072HRDM55&pd_rd_r=0083d1e0-dd6b-4b90-b2d4-4e696d449130&pd_rd_w=FQrTt&pd_rd_wg=TScL
Mar 27, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40 dollars for 256GB's lol
Mar 27, 2019 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok fine you win
Mar 27, 2019 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're overpriced here
Mar 27, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: always seems odd to me that different places pay different prices for the same thing
Mar 27, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I can see like islands paying a bit more because like 20,000 people is a smaller market with increased shipping but like EU is a giant market lol
Mar 27, 2019 4:23 PM - Flame: now that i think about it
Mar 27, 2019 4:23 PM - Flame: didnt you have a 3DS psio
Mar 27, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh just a few DS's
Mar 27, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even a DSi lol
Mar 27, 2019 4:24 PM - Flame: you bring shame to the shitbox family psio
Mar 27, 2019 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally I would buy like 4 of something but the 3DS I really only want to play a few of the games. In fact a 128GB card is probably overkill lol
Mar 27, 2019 4:24 PM - Flame: you know what to do
Mar 27, 2019 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/azk6g2kihoo21.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=a4dbe9b448970275d26ea1bed115f2e7237e8ed5
Mar 27, 2019 4:26 PM - Flame: which games are you planning to get psio
Mar 27, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't remember I think there was a Zelda and a Mario one?
Mar 27, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really didn't pay much attention to the 3DS scene to be honest lol
Mar 27, 2019 4:34 PM - Flame: oh yeah mario, zelda maybe even Pokemon
Mar 27, 2019 4:37 PM - SG854: ヽ(￣д￣ノ=3=3=3
Mar 27, 2019 4:42 PM - Devin: Awe, just saw the banner that Filetrip will be closing on the 31st. Shame.
Mar 27, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too many people were using it for warez
Mar 27, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's ok, the Download Center here is it's replacement
Mar 27, 2019 4:46 PM - Devin: But where will I upload all my warez now?
Mar 27, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google Drive like everyone else 
Mar 27, 2019 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 4:57 PM - Flame: i just use pornhub
Mar 27, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For all your decorating needs?
Mar 27, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean how else would you get bed sheet reviews... lol
Mar 27, 2019 5:03 PM - Flame: dont be a smart ass psio.. you know i mean for warez
Mar 27, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: anyway lets talk about games.
Mar 27, 2019 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: 64gb is a bit overkill yeah. games are 1gb on average
Mar 27, 2019 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: 128gb is a bit overkill*
Mar 27, 2019 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: 64gb is just perfect
Mar 27, 2019 6:17 PM - Flame: lol... yeah i didnt totally get a 256GB for a new 2DS
Mar 27, 2019 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wxyz.com/michigan-couple-says-ghost-seen-on-nanny-cam-scratched-infant-daughter Tom's SO is hot lol
Mar 27, 2019 7:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So any good game announcements today? 
Mar 27, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing good lol
Mar 27, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm trying to find good 3DS games and it's impossible lol
Mar 27, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: #nogaemz
Mar 27, 2019 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think switch killed 3DS officially. 
Mar 27, 2019 7:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But nintendo may not want to admit that.
Mar 27, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well yeah lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the 3DS version of Dragon Quest VIII looks good even has the voice overs.
Mar 27, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1GB is tiny I think the PS2 version is like 3GB's? I wonder how they shrank it that much.
Mar 27, 2019 8:13 PM - Veho: Low res textures.
Mar 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe? Or better compression of them?
Mar 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DQ8 on the 3DS is like 4GBs Psi
Mar 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking at the specs it seems like the 3DS is like much more power than the PS2?
Mar 27, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom uugghhh your right I was looking at the individual file sizes lol about 1GB each X4 lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of stuff too read but CFW and unencrypted CIA's seem the way to go lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, just emulate the 3DS ;O;
Mar 27, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have it's just not the same.
Mar 27, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/consoles/nintendo-3ds-xl-system-nes-edition/129559#media Check it out TOm
Mar 27, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom even
Mar 27, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 bucks and I can plop in a 128GB card and play all 4 games lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh Depravo is here 
Mar 27, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if he has had any more long island iced teas... So envy him and his functioning thing that makes him non diabetic lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I should be thankful I caught mine before any real damage was done and I am slowly reversing the condition lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 128GB is pretty overkill lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only have 32GB in mine I think
Mar 27, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More than enough for games and VC stuff
Mar 27, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on my 20 minutes or so of looking yeah 32GB's probably is plenty... and that's sad lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the 3DS XL does it use Mini SD or MicroSD?
Mar 27, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have read conflicting things...
Mar 27, 2019 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, not a whole lot of decent stuff if you don't mindlessly jerk off to Nintendo stuff
Mar 27, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All New 3DS's use micro SD
Mar 27, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice so my adapter can stay unused lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mario Kart was decent, and if you liked the N64 Zelda games those remasters were good
Mar 27, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you can deal with shit controls, maybe the Monster Hunter games
Mar 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will try them at some point
Mar 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Luigi's Mansion sequel was ok, if you liked the first game
Mar 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really just want a 3DS for a portable game system for when I am posted to weird places where I sit in my car and watch a parking lot lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could always plop the SNES ROMset on it 
Mar 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See now that is something I would do lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: with CFW it can do good SNES?
Mar 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, you can emulate nearly all the SNES games no problem
Mar 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just toss Retroarch on it
Mar 27, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it can do DS emulation too!!!
Mar 27, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Emulators_on_3DS
Mar 27, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just grab a DS flashcart for that shit lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh that's right with CFW I can enable my DS flash cart lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My M3 Simply was blocked by the 3DS  lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhjMOtaBqVc
Mar 27, 2019 8:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, I keep telling you, you can't use something positive like "LOL" and then put a sad face  in the same statement. 
Mar 27, 2019 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's confusing to your emotions.
Mar 27, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: It's the so called "laughter through tears" popularized by Gogol.
Mar 27, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hey I am a complex person 
Mar 27, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can laugh about sad things 
Mar 27, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit can't complain about the 3DS blocking my ancient flash cart though. I mean it's like what 15 years old and still works?
Mar 27, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just bought one of the R4i clones for like $5 lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Works great lol
Mar 27, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnd I never use it 
Mar 27, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I has 2 R4i clones but they both self destructed about 1 year after I bought them (I say self destructed because 1 was hardly used and died at the same time somehow... lol)
Mar 27, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have them but they are totally bricked
Mar 27, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically I bought them both at the same time thinking "Well I know they are cheap POS so if I buy 2 and put 1 away I can just use that one later...." lol thank god I only paid like 3.88 a piece so although they blew up I still got a year out of them for cheap lol
Mar 27, 2019 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are cheap flash carts good? 
Mar 27, 2019 9:15 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 27, 2019 9:16 PM - Veho: Then again I've been using my DSTT every day for 10 years and it's still going strong.
Mar 27, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would still be using my M3 Simply but that 2GB size limit is a pain in the ass lol
Mar 27, 2019 9:29 PM - Chary: Can you still buy the DSTWO?
Mar 27, 2019 9:29 PM - Chary: Cuz I've been using that for years and it's still awesome
Mar 27, 2019 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't the DStwo the most expensive flash cart? 
Mar 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Flame: if you have a hacked 3ds you dont need a flashcart
Mar 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-i-3ds-twilight-menu-gui-for-ds-i-games-and-ds-i-menu-replacement.472200/
Mar 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Flame: is all you need
Mar 27, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!!!
Mar 27, 2019 9:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
Mar 27, 2019 9:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_zG9odqsms
Mar 27, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So might get more use out of the whole thing, also decided to spend 30 bucks more on the "New" 3DS since more RAM and CPU for emulation stuff lol
Mar 27, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight I would just buy a small LED TV lol
Mar 27, 2019 9:55 PM - Ryccardo: Chary: they stopped making them afaik, but Tobs will know better
Mar 27, 2019 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_zG9odqsms 
Mar 27, 2019 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My copy clipboard is broken, it won't copy stuff
Mar 27, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Video-Game-Cartridge-Card-For-DS-3DS-Game-Console-Pokemonn-SoulSilver-Version-US-Version/32973212006.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.244.779c50edqg5wFi&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10130_10068_10890_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10902_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_58,ppcSwitch_0&algo_exp
Mar 27, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I know it's a clone/copy but it looks like it has a MicroSD slot lol
Mar 27, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmBSuixfPLA
Mar 27, 2019 10:59 PM - Ryccardo: some bootlegs are actually flashcards with the sd slot covered lol
Mar 27, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that's weird lol
Mar 27, 2019 11:15 PM - Ryccardo: it's just cheaper than actually making roms when r4isdhc.com will likely wholesale them for single digits
Mar 27, 2019 11:16 PM - Ryccardo: at least in the past they used a realistic original game shell, nowadays they just put A WHITE STICKER over the microsd
Mar 27, 2019 11:18 PM - Chary: I miss the days of the like, 60 trillion flashcarts
Mar 27, 2019 11:18 PM - Chary: it was kinda fun
Mar 27, 2019 11:18 PM - Chary: waiting like 2 months for shipping from china...
Mar 27, 2019 11:18 PM - Chary: ...okay maybe we have it better these days 
Mar 27, 2019 11:24 PM - Ryccardo: dunno, I bought my original R4 at a local electronics fair for 25 € or something (back when you could still flashcards - nowadays it's none at all or maybe one seller with 1-2 r4isdhc.com)
Mar 27, 2019 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not from china 
Mar 27, 2019 11:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: DHL is not good delivery service
Mar 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly other than being slow I have never had a problem with DHL
Mar 28, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I forget what company it is but one of them I DO have a problem with.... They always set my stuff on my porch as quiet as possible then run... no knocking no ringing my door bell nothing.
Mar 28, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like they want my stuff to get stolen lol
Mar 28, 2019 12:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Would you prefer drones to deliver your packages? 
Mar 28, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as the company gave me a phone call or something to let me know my package has arrived that would be fine lol
Mar 28, 2019 1:11 AM - migles: it depends, can you keep the drone? ;O; or can you legally shot him down in your yard? ;O;
Mar 28, 2019 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: have to say, SX OS and SX branded homebrew wins on UI, ease of use and functionality, not sure why everyone hates on them, they do good stuff
Mar 28, 2019 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: not saying it's all good, but it's mostly good
Mar 28, 2019 1:33 AM - Devin: Did you just say you like SX OS?
Mar 28, 2019 1:33 AM - Megadriver94: ^got lucky
Mar 28, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeuv8qbsxmM
Mar 28, 2019 2:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what if drones text message you. 
Mar 28, 2019 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would work just some sort of "Hey we put something expensive on your doorstep" lol
Mar 28, 2019 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like package thieves are a secret thing that hardly happens... lol
Mar 28, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anb0uwQoi2o


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 29, 2019)

Mar 28, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_3QhK97HwY
Mar 28, 2019 6:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/08fE1VQ.jpg
Mar 28, 2019 8:11 AM - Ericthegreat: @The Real Jdbye, because most of their stuff is stolen from another open source dev, they just put time into reskining it
Mar 28, 2019 12:33 PM - kenenthk: 3 more months with sprint and I'm done with them
Mar 28, 2019 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: people seem to not be able to see past that and realize that they actually do a lot more good than bad
Mar 28, 2019 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not just reskinning either, they add exclusive functionality
Mar 28, 2019 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: *installs Yoshi*
Mar 28, 2019 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devin: not only am i saying that, i'm also saying that SX Installer and SX Server are better than the open source options
Mar 28, 2019 2:42 PM - kenenthk: 5 more months until shenmue 3 release
Mar 28, 2019 3:17 PM - kenenthk: What do you guys think a good selling price for a 500gb chipped OG xbox would be
Mar 28, 2019 3:23 PM - Ryccardo: dunno but the disk probably doubles the value of the console
Mar 28, 2019 3:24 PM - Ryccardo: non modded xboxes go for 40 € or so at CeX but they aren't exactly the best representatives of average market value
Mar 28, 2019 3:26 PM - kenenthk: You rarely see them on craigslist anymore
Mar 28, 2019 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Nodded one anyway
Mar 28, 2019 3:31 PM - kenenthk: And holy crap 10 bucks for this I'm gonna try to cop it
Mar 28, 2019 3:31 PM - kenenthk: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/vgm/d/shawnee-mission-wireless-xbox-logitech/6848244456.html
Mar 28, 2019 3:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PAX EAST, PAX EAST, PAX EAST 
Mar 28, 2019 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Those co trollers go for about 30 complete
Mar 28, 2019 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: just like urmom
Mar 28, 2019 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Yours goes for 10
Mar 28, 2019 7:20 PM - Kyouhei: Blagh.. Mucked up my title for my USN post
Mar 28, 2019 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kyouhei: report your own post and ask for it to be changed, also ask for it to be front paged if you like 
Mar 28, 2019 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it follows the correct format for front page posts
Mar 28, 2019 10:33 PM - migles: so, did EU banned memes?
Mar 28, 2019 10:35 PM - migles: and why isn't there memes about it in imgur? :c
Mar 28, 2019 10:39 PM - SG854: I'M SHOUTING IN THE SHOUTBOX!
Mar 28, 2019 10:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AHHHAHAHHAHAAHHAH!
Mar 28, 2019 10:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: * fart noises * 
Mar 28, 2019 10:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's what happens when people try to power up like dragon ball characters 
Mar 29, 2019 12:33 AM - DinohScene: looks like they're preparing for a heart attack tho
Mar 29, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And this is to burst one blood vessel beyond!!!
Mar 29, 2019 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/03/amazon-prime-now-includes-a-free-one-year-subscription-to-nintendo-switch-online/?amp=1


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 30, 2019)

Mar 29, 2019 6:52 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBXIk9ZA4h8
Mar 29, 2019 10:51 AM - kenenthk: Cock
Mar 29, 2019 10:53 AM - Auyx: Does anyone know if someone is working on getting the FFVII English retranslation working on switch?
Mar 29, 2019 10:53 AM - Auyx: This one http://forums.qhimm.com/index.php?topic=14914.msg209227#msg209227
Mar 29, 2019 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it weird that in my multiple playthroughs of FF7 i never noticed the numerous issues with the script/translation?
Mar 29, 2019 2:56 PM - Ryccardo: play it in spanish for bonus points
Mar 29, 2019 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably because most of them are kinda small issues that you just sort of read over without noticing. Like when Jenova says "Beacause you are a puppet", your brain will just skip over the poor spelling of Because since it's minor and your brain knows what word it was supposed to be
Mar 29, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, if you played later ports a lot of the problems were fixed
Mar 29, 2019 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Is it said I'm watching sons of liberty on youtube instead of playing it
Mar 29, 2019 7:41 PM - SG854: Life on Mars Found?
Mar 29, 2019 7:43 PM - SG854: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6848453/Life-Mars-NASAs-Curiosity-rover-snaps-photos-mushrooms.html
Mar 29, 2019 8:04 PM - Depravo: If there is it will be more intelligent than the average Daily Mail reader.
Mar 29, 2019 8:12 PM - SG854: 1,000 times smarter or 100,000 times smarter?
Mar 29, 2019 8:12 PM - SG854: I wouldn’t mind taking some Martian Shrooms
Mar 29, 2019 8:36 PM - migles: hey gbatemp
Mar 29, 2019 8:36 PM - migles: can you provide me illegal memes?
Mar 29, 2019 8:36 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/AdibV3MQ2Sg
Mar 29, 2019 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug returns with youtube videos 
Mar 29, 2019 8:44 PM - migles: guys come on.. i need illegal memes, i am dying over here
Mar 29, 2019 10:45 PM - Depravo: So memes have been banned? How will unfunny people get attention now?
Mar 29, 2019 10:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 29, 2019 10:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Reaction videos
Mar 30, 2019 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-CdtWnRehcI?t=411
Mar 30, 2019 3:46 AM - kenenthk: Psi is an illegal lufe
Mar 30, 2019 3:46 AM - kenenthk: Life


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 31, 2019)

Mar 30, 2019 6:50 AM - Veho: Maymays are in jokes for people who don't have any friends.
Mar 30, 2019 6:50 AM - Veho: In-jokes.
Mar 30, 2019 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kud5SCK
Mar 30, 2019 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6cmvNl6
Mar 30, 2019 5:51 PM - T3GZdev: random question but is there an exact way to find out how wast the switch micro sd card slot actually is?
Mar 30, 2019 5:53 PM - T3GZdev: plan on gettign one of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FCQRN9K/?coliid=I30U2REALZVWT4&colid=ZNM1CEJXKOAH&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Mar 30, 2019 5:55 PM - T3GZdev: but does the sd slot support up to microSDHC/UHS-I Class10/U3/A2 speeds?
Mar 30, 2019 5:56 PM - T3GZdev: i know the official one that is switch branded is a  microSDXC/UHS-1 Class10/U3
Mar 30, 2019 5:57 PM - T3GZdev: but does the A1 & A2 speeds effect switch read write time.
Mar 30, 2019 9:15 PM - SG854: F-Zero GX is hard! It's Brutal.
Mar 30, 2019 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 31, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w24aLd2jYtY
Mar 31, 2019 2:35 AM - Ericthegreat: The second level of f zero gx is hard*
Mar 31, 2019 2:35 AM - Ericthegreat: I remember the rest not being too bad
Mar 31, 2019 2:35 AM - Ericthegreat: As long as you beat that 2nd level
Mar 31, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GomUBcQ8g1w
Mar 31, 2019 3:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the levels aren't numbered lol
Mar 31, 2019 3:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: what's the second level
Mar 31, 2019 3:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: in my experience they just get harder with more jumps or other parts where you can fall off
Mar 31, 2019 3:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: the further you get
Mar 31, 2019 3:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 1, 2019)

Mar 31, 2019 5:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 31, 2019 11:53 AM - Ericthegreat: Yes, that's true, but the hard level is the one with the falling rocks. You pretty much gotta memorize it.
Mar 31, 2019 2:40 PM - Arras: nah, the falling rocks level is hard, but later ones are much harder
Mar 31, 2019 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it just me or is gbatemp messed up? tons of images aren't loading, mainly avatars and smileys
Mar 31, 2019 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: tried 2 different browsers and same issue
Mar 31, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Costello is already aware: https://gbatemp.net/threads/problems-with-images.534032/
Mar 31, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems to be an issue with the new CDN
Mar 31, 2019 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah ok
Mar 31, 2019 5:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 31, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I tried to like something and it wouldn't let me 
Mar 31, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: er 
Mar 31, 2019 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Borderlands 3!!!! So happy 
Mar 31, 2019 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK it works now!!!
Mar 31, 2019 5:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 31, 2019 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can like posts
Mar 31, 2019 6:05 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Getting a razer huntsman elite tommorow
Mar 31, 2019 6:06 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Anybody else have one?
Mar 31, 2019 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's sunday 
Mar 31, 2019 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: not anymore
Mar 31, 2019 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't but i've heard of optical keyboards before and they seem nice?
Mar 31, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAGCG8SS7165&Description=3DS%20XL&cm_re=3DS_XL-_-9SIAGCG8SS7165-_-Product
Mar 31, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/vgm/d/brooksville-prototype-xbox-development/6838386366.html
Mar 31, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn you don't see those very often.
Mar 31, 2019 10:50 PM - DinohScene: damn nice kit
Mar 31, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't bother to see what they wanted for it... I am sure it's more than I can afford lol
Apr 1, 2019 12:53 AM - kenenthk: I may actually buy the Sega genesis mini
Apr 1, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a Shield TV it's like all the Mini's in one  lol
Apr 1, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus does like 4K video or something
Apr 1, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it's too late to buy the 500GB model anymore?
Apr 1, 2019 1:01 AM - kenenthk: I have one of those I like looking at cheap molded plastic leave me alone
Apr 1, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV5c508xsOQ
Apr 1, 2019 2:43 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Which one of you made this? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImR-TdDAIJE
Apr 1, 2019 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It wasn't me but a great video lol
Apr 1, 2019 2:54 AM - VinsCool: Heyyyyy Vulpes I haven't seen you here since forever
Apr 1, 2019 3:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's because I was staying away. But I found this video and dragged it home.
Apr 1, 2019 3:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: (it's also a bit of an April 1st tradition for the dead folks to come back.
Apr 1, 2019 3:22 AM - VinsCool: I thought the ressurrection happened on the 3rd day lol
Apr 1, 2019 3:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I've been busy.
Apr 1, 2019 3:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://media.moddb.com/cache/images/games/1/52/51497/thumb_620x2000/803018-disgaea-hour-of-darkness-play.jpg
Apr 1, 2019 3:53 AM - VinsCool: haha


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 2, 2019)

Apr 1, 2019 5:03 AM - Lilith Valentine: I stab people
Apr 1, 2019 5:21 AM - Veho: Hey Vulpes!
Apr 1, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: Bye Vulpes!
Apr 1, 2019 5:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey Vulpes
Apr 1, 2019 5:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't see you around here often
Apr 1, 2019 8:05 AM - JCCG1989: mhxx
Apr 1, 2019 8:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KNonaE2.jpg
Apr 1, 2019 8:26 AM - Dionicio3: (:
Apr 1, 2019 9:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: (*:*<
Apr 1, 2019 9:37 AM - Veho: >:[
Apr 1, 2019 9:48 AM - Veho: PS Classic is $60 here. I'm tempted. Not sure why.
Apr 1, 2019 9:48 AM - Veho: I won't even try half the games on there.
Apr 1, 2019 9:50 AM - Veho: BUT IT'S FUCKING TEMPTING
Apr 1, 2019 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho i've seen them for less
Apr 1, 2019 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: seen them for like half that
Apr 1, 2019 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe that was in pounds or euro but still
Apr 1, 2019 10:31 AM - migles: veho, do you have a snes classic?
Apr 1, 2019 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Life got a little less depressing I can buy Guinness where I work now
Apr 1, 2019 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Huh my s8 just got android 9 update
Apr 1, 2019 11:18 AM - kenenthk: Thanks sprint for a almost year old update 
Apr 1, 2019 11:18 AM - Veho: TRJ, I've seen them for less but when you add shipping they end up more.
Apr 1, 2019 11:19 AM - Veho: $60 delivered into my grubby mitts is the lowest I've seen (so far).
Apr 1, 2019 11:23 AM - kenenthk: You would still be a lot happier with a pi set up
Apr 1, 2019 11:25 AM - Veho: Probably.
Apr 1, 2019 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess that's true
Apr 1, 2019 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/q526p3aonmp21.jpg
Apr 1, 2019 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: also - the pi doesn't come with controllers and a psx style case
Apr 1, 2019 11:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: might be worth to get the psx mini just for that, gut it and put a raspberry pi in its place
Apr 1, 2019 11:48 AM - kenenthk: That would be nearly $100 at that point you can get a decent android box
Apr 1, 2019 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7T2nba9RxE lol
Apr 1, 2019 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye the PSX Mini is hackable there is a custom ROM type thing with a better emulator and you can load more games and stuff
Apr 1, 2019 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Pi PS2 thing is April fools joke...
Apr 1, 2019 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0-6IcyR-3w Fake but I really want a new F-Zero game  lol
Apr 1, 2019 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_T5IbLxNV4&t=1s Auto Bleem
Apr 1, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's for the PS1/PSX Mini Classic
Apr 1, 2019 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/screemerpl/cbleemsync/releases up to .60 now nice.
Apr 1, 2019 12:30 PM - Veho: How hackable is the PS Classic anyway?
Apr 1, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: very
Apr 1, 2019 12:30 PM - Veho: Can it run other stuff beside emulators?
Apr 1, 2019 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it can run a version of RetroArch
Apr 1, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think from a power perspective its very similar to the SNES Classic
Apr 1, 2019 1:01 PM - Veho: Media player capabilities?
Apr 1, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With no WiFi everything would need to be on a USB drive but I would think so
Apr 1, 2019 1:08 PM - kenenthk: I just bought these https://www.walmart.com/ip/JLab-Audio-JBuds-Air-True-Wireless-Signature-Bluetooth-Earbuds-Charging-Case-IP55-Sweat-Resistance-Bluetooth-5-0-Connection-3-EQ-Sound-Settings-JLab-/348676532
Apr 1, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For media at that point I would just go with a China box that has at least a custom ROM of some sort
Apr 1, 2019 1:08 PM - migles: veho save ya money
Apr 1, 2019 1:08 PM - migles: dont get a shit playstation classic
Apr 1, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: Nah, I'm looking into the Amazon Fire TV.
Apr 1, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: It's $50
Apr 1, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a good option and it can do games
Apr 1, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: And unlike the cheap Chinese box things, it actually has support.
Apr 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Apr 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: Well, I'm off. later guys.
Apr 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus you can do emulation things with it 
Apr 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So even better than my Apple TV 4K lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:11 PM - kenenthk: The ps classic was sonys way of saying we know you mod our consoles
Apr 1, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV is probably better than both but this last update has my system kinda borked... need to do cache cleanse or something....
Apr 1, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I think it was a cash grab
Apr 1, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ohhh that Nintendo is making money on a thing.... we should try to do that thing too...."
Apr 1, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 20 other times in the past lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Curious to see how people will mod the Sega genesis
Apr 1, 2019 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Mini that is
Apr 1, 2019 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to be able to add your own games or they suck
Apr 1, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With out some sort of customization they become little more than those old TV Game things that was just a controller with what ever games came on them lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: All mini consoles will have some loop hole to where you can it would be retarded to invest that much security into cheap plastic
Apr 1, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True truw
Apr 1, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I like my SNES mini although I have much better ways to play SNES games lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The controllers sell it for me... they just feel "right"
Apr 1, 2019 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Nintendongotitright?
Apr 1, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the SNES Mini thing is easy as hell to hack and just is nice lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Like I say why invest so much security in a cheap thing
Apr 1, 2019 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The controllers sell it for me... they just feel "right" < Yeah but for the same price you could just buy like 4 legit SNES controllers and USB adapters for each of them ;O;
Apr 1, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but legit SNES controllers are headed towards being 20 years old and falling apart I would imagine by now 
Apr 1, 2019 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they're built pretty well actually
Apr 1, 2019 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a few that feel probably just as good as original lol
Apr 1, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074J1GPB8/ref=s9_acsd_al_bw_c_x_4_w?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-1&pf_rd_r=JRHAAHY7ZS1C9Q96BR39&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=5a21708c-c449-4c15-98f7-9de8ed842de0&pf_rd_i=8521791011&th=1
Apr 1, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you need to buy a couple of things to use it....
Apr 1, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some Fire TV sticks or something and a HD Antennae....  So like 60 bucks more in stuff for 1 TV and like 30 for each additional TV... still it sounds nice lol
Apr 1, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Channels with strong reception UNIMAS CBS CW ESTRLLA PBS ION NBC MNT FOX ABC UNI lol hmmm not sure what shows that gets me.
Apr 1, 2019 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Remember the flack they got for naming their products fire
Apr 1, 2019 2:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, is finally april 
Apr 1, 2019 2:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shovel Knight dlc coming soon 
Apr 1, 2019 3:50 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: One month closer to the current Epic Store excusives being over.
Apr 1, 2019 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vulpes, Hmm, That name is black text, so he must not be new, but I never noticed them 
Apr 1, 2019 4:29 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Not new. Very very old.
Apr 1, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old as fuuuuuuuuck 
Apr 1, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello Vulpes 
Apr 1, 2019 4:49 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey Dilly
Apr 1, 2019 4:52 PM - DinohScene: VA!
Apr 1, 2019 5:07 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: WHERE!?
Apr 1, 2019 5:15 PM - DinohScene: no clue, he used to be here
Apr 1, 2019 5:15 PM - DinohScene: have you seen him?
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: NOpe, and neither did you (because I have to head to work now)
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Will return tonight
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - DinohScene: good luck!
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm gonna need it
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, that's what they all say ;O;
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Just going to work! Totally not abandoning you forever!"
Apr 1, 2019 5:17 PM - DinohScene: : D
Apr 1, 2019 5:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, you calling elders a old fuck 
Apr 1, 2019 5:18 PM - DinohScene: no no, your father went out to get a pack of fags and never returned
Apr 1, 2019 5:18 PM - DinohScene: remember
Apr 1, 2019 5:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vulpes should be enraged. 
Apr 1, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm re-setting up my 386 PC finally, using the 10GB HDD I replaced from the OG Xbox lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds spacious lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:21 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sonic: ehhh, he kinda has a right to gripe at me. I'm the guy that stuck the dildo in his.....name
Apr 1, 2019 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10GBs back in those days would be insane
Apr 1, 2019 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Originally just had a 4GB CF adapter in it, but because the CMOS battery is some random lithium thing that's dead it kept losing the setup to make it work and I'd have to set everything up again
Apr 1, 2019 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With the HDD though it's no problem
Apr 1, 2019 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna say hard drives of the 386 era where like 200-400MBs?
Apr 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Apr 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 400mb would be like the premium lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ONLY $9,999!
Apr 1, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so cheap you'll want 2
Apr 1, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished setting up networking on Windows 3.11 lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was kind of a pain, when I moved my office downstairs to the basement my ethernet cable I used to use for it ended up being too short now
Apr 1, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember ba friend complaining about his 80MB drive being too small lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm sharing the internet from my work laptop's wifi adapter to the ethernet port, and then just using that 
Apr 1, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 250kb/s FTP transfer speeds baby ;O;
Apr 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom now you can the full 1Mbps?
Apr 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh 2Mbps than lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The card in it is actually a 10mbps card lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:27 PM - DinohScene: I can remember internet being fast like that
Apr 1, 2019 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah but I'm sure the RAM is holding you back
Apr 1, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, I got 16mb of RAM thank you very much ;O;
Apr 1, 2019 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 1MBps speed on your RAM lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:28 PM - VinsCool: I just dreamed that I was smoking caramel and tripped balls lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So copy from Ethernet buffer and CPU packet decode and all that jazz
Apr 1, 2019 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually a bottleneck with the ISA slot, not anything else
Apr 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ISA's max throughput is like 3MB/s I think?
Apr 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or something like that
Apr 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah forgot about that
Apr 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although this is 16bit ISA I think, which should be like 6 or 7MB/s now that I think about it...lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just plug a GTX 2080 in that old ISA slot lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/minecraft/sonic-ether-shader?amp
Apr 1, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, where's my ISA to PCI-E adapter
Apr 1, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I've got 5 PCs running in my office, if you count my Raspberry Pi's lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gaming, Work desktop, Work laptop, 386, and NAS Pi
Apr 1, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/directv-now-is-once-again-offering-a-free-apple-tv-4k/amp/
Apr 1, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 386 porn server lol
Apr 1, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 1, 2019 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeT1LFVdUV0 
Apr 1, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably the better April Fool's joke I've seen today
Apr 1, 2019 6:11 PM - VinsCool: lol Linus
Apr 1, 2019 6:11 PM - VinsCool: looks very legit knowing his content
Apr 1, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krxqSinaG80&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 1, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pdCyG1Y.jpg
Apr 1, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZB9w1w9dKo
Apr 1, 2019 10:08 PM - Ryccardo: I replaced the top cover of my non-GC wii with the pair from the older design
Apr 1, 2019 10:08 PM - Ryccardo: now there's a memory card slot perfect for fitting a ziploc bag of the kind used in movies to store drugs
Apr 1, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9EGMAz04gQ
Apr 1, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LVWm_3BYWA
Apr 1, 2019 10:26 PM - DinohScene: hiding dimebaggies in consoles is SOOO PS2 era
Apr 1, 2019 10:58 PM - SG854: Is April 1st make a bunch of blogs day?
Apr 2, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqCDF6DNr_4
Apr 2, 2019 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Go to work psi
Apr 2, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I'm off for the next few days lol taking a promotion probably at another hospital soon
Apr 2, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Avoided it as long as possible but the company needs me...  lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65517042 Eyyyyy, Woody 2600 for $38+shipping 
Apr 2, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even has the best game ever, ET ;O;
Apr 2, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom Berzerk on that system is a lot of fun 
Apr 2, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the higher levels it gets pretty tough lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pacman is complete ass though... the 8K homebrew version is 10,000 times better.
Apr 2, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA3mIWzwrZk <--- Pacman 8K version check it out, you would think the 2600 couldn't do that lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: May look into getting a flash cart for it at some point in the future lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There are a bunch of 8K homebrew remakes that are pretty cool
Apr 2, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulators work with them too
Apr 2, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqezF_Lv05Y The original creator of the Atari version playing and talking about the 8K version lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He claims it's amazing
Apr 2, 2019 1:33 AM - kenenthk: ET is worth the entire $38
Apr 2, 2019 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Throw dirt on it and break it and resell it for grands
Apr 2, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65650176 This would be better lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I have a few copies of ET lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They made more copies of ET than there was 2600's lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually I'll have all of them, 5200 and 7800 are next on my list unless I can find a NES for less than $50 lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65842914 I think Pheonix is a harder to find one. Jungle Hunt is just a lot of fun 
Apr 2, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pheonix is fun too 
Apr 2, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Does a nes mini count?
Apr 2, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65842907 All 4 of these are semi decent games
Apr 2, 2019 1:36 AM - kenenthk: I thought I owned all those consoles cause android
Apr 2, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to play Star Raiders you will need the 12 key thing with the overlay (loved that game as a kid) I got it when the NES was a hot item, I think I paid like 2.50 for it with the controller brand new at the store...
Apr 2, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk probably the best way to play them to be honest, unless your into the whole collecting thing.
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But if you just want to play the games... I could probably make you a list of good ones for all those consoles.
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Collectors like dust
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Atari 2600 has maybe like 20-50 still fun games.
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: The switch has about 5
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it's called patina you dolt!  (kidding)
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you tho
Apr 2, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Buy our brand new 300 dollar console we have an entire 5 good games
Apr 2, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All of my consoles I've been collecting wind up sitting in a box, but once I have everything I want I plan on displaying them somewhere in my living room
Apr 2, 2019 1:40 AM - kenenthk: 6 when we just update our old ones
Apr 2, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK I plan on spending like 130 on a New 3DS XL and I think it has about 5-10 games I want to play lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if I ever have a stupid amount of disposable income I'll buy second's for actually playing on lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:41 AM - kenenthk: You have a kid you have no disposable income anymore
Apr 2, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I emulate a lot of systems I own just out of convenience
Apr 2, 2019 1:41 AM - kenenthk: Unless you sell it to china
Apr 2, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't think China buys anything
Apr 2, 2019 1:43 AM - kenenthk: They buy children on the dark web at least
Apr 2, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65589335 Damn Tom for a few bucks more you could have got this loaded vader
Apr 2, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I want to play a game on a console that I actually have I try to play it on there. But then I miss the conveniences of emulation like save states and upscaling and shit lol
Apr 2, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has the Star Raiders pad and overlay....
Apr 2, 2019 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll probably go for $150 by the end of the auction though
Apr 2, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think so too
Apr 2, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The games alone... a copy of Sword Quest Earthworld is in there...
Apr 2, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck the 3DS Psi, buy that ;O;
Apr 2, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would have fun with it
Apr 2, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: even has most of the manuals
Apr 2, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10.92 Shipping to me
Apr 2, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if I threw a 75 dollar bid on it might get it lol (doubt it)
Apr 2, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 bucks for Sword Quest alone (if the manual is in there might go for more) complete copies on ebay are looking like 25 bucks with box
Apr 2, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has kind of a cool story you could win actual prizes worth a ton of money if you completed all 4 games but the 4th game was super rare mail order only or something
Apr 2, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-quest-for-the-reallife-treasures-of-ataris-swordquest
Apr 2, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh reading it again the 4th game never happened and those prizes are lost to time lol
Apr 2, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/consoles/nintendo-new-3ds-xl-black-gamestop-premium-refurbished/128087
Apr 2, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XsWXThv.jpg
Apr 2, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked into it, the "New" 3DS XL is the one to get if you want to do good homebrew stuff like emulators
Apr 2, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has extra RAM and a faster processor and other crap lol
Apr 2, 2019 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/florida-in-the-2010s


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 3, 2019)

Apr 2, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIlZo-aKp9g
Apr 2, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: I want it.
Apr 2, 2019 8:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: also runs games better
Apr 2, 2019 8:36 AM - Veho: New 3DS runs 3DS games better than the original 3DS?
Apr 2, 2019 8:39 AM - Arras: normally no, if you overclock it yes
Apr 2, 2019 8:40 AM - Arras: though it's only important for games that had performance issues on a normal 3DS
Apr 2, 2019 8:44 AM - Veho: The fact that games can have performance issues on the hardware they were specifically designed for is funny.
Apr 2, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: I can understand that happening on a PC where there's a bunch of different configurations.
Apr 2, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: Or on smartphones, same thing.
Apr 2, 2019 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: haven'
Apr 2, 2019 8:48 AM - Veho: But you're making a game for one very specific platform, you can test out what it's capable of.
Apr 2, 2019 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: haven't you seen the number of games that are locked to lower than 60 FPS or auto scaling resolutions or both?
Apr 2, 2019 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: on any modern console
Apr 2, 2019 8:49 AM - Veho: No.
Apr 2, 2019 8:49 AM - Veho: I don't own any modern console.
Apr 2, 2019 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Arras: you'd be surprised, i never noticed any performance issues with M&L dream team bros but it's noticeably smoother on a n3DS
Apr 2, 2019 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: with higher cpu clock enabled
Apr 2, 2019 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: the games that really struggled like pokemon are mostly gpu limited and increasing the clock barely helps but in some other games it really does help
Apr 2, 2019 8:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho why not?
Apr 2, 2019 8:58 AM - Veho: No time to play anything lately.
Apr 2, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: Work, family life.
Apr 2, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: Haven't had any time for hobbies in a while.
Apr 2, 2019 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: and yet you're here
Apr 2, 2019 9:52 AM - Veho: This is something I can do in 5 minute increments.
Apr 2, 2019 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: so are a lot of games
Apr 2, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also read that Xeno Gears only works on the new 3DS, weird lol
Apr 2, 2019 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.neogaf.com/threads/games-that-are-exclusive-enhanced-on-the-new-3ds.1177455/ er Xenoblade
Apr 2, 2019 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: you mean xenoblade chronicles
Apr 2, 2019 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: xeno is a ps1 game
Apr 2, 2019 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: xenogears*
Apr 2, 2019 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not that weird, have you seen how much environment detail there is in that game?
Apr 2, 2019 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: amazed even the wii can run it
Apr 2, 2019 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Hope these new earbuds dont fall out all the time wanna start jogging more often
Apr 2, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I went in for a meeting and got a dollar raise and reassigned to a troubled post... lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People keep sleeping at it because it's boring I guess.
Apr 2, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You sit in your car you can listen to music play with your phone a bit (within reason) and still people are falling asleep lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have done it a few times, but I do it extra with a walking patrol and checking cars in the parking lot... lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds like the perfect job 
Apr 2, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For some people it is lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably bring a laptop or a handheld or something with me, pass the time with that lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Don't worry, it's totally for music guys!"
Apr 2, 2019 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am ordering a New 3DS XL now for some time to waste
Apr 2, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be putting in like 100 hours in on Dragon Quest VIII again lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom are there like trainers for the 3DS what with it being hacked and all?
Apr 2, 2019 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like one of the things I love about the Wii is being able to play a game and download cheats lol (also ePSXe)
Apr 2, 2019 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, I barely do anything with 3DS hacking lol
Apr 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it Tom if you don't know how can I ask my dumb questions! lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know I am old and senile lol probably have to ask like 3-4 more times because Alzheimer's lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "how do I do this buffer overflow attack again...." "Grandpa you can't hack the dish washer...." lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, we have Smart Fridges and Smart Ovens
Apr 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only a matter of time until we have a Smart dishwasher!
Apr 2, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a bad idea to be honest.
Apr 2, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they could detect when shit is stuck on and could keep washing
Apr 2, 2019 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.lifewire.com/smart-dishwasher-4159822 
Apr 2, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also who wouldn't want to play some Tetris while the dishes are washing lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I wonder how much that bad boy is
Apr 2, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://products.geappliances.com/appliance/gea-category/dishwashers?Features=WiFi+Connect+Built-In < 
Apr 2, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GE's cheapest is $800 MSRP 
Apr 2, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Owww my wallet lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I make enough to buy it... but Christ on a Popsicle stick...
Apr 2, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just silly lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like how only cheapest models get 5 stars lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some things I can kinda see would make sense, smart ovens so you can just scan codes for cooking and such
Apr 2, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But c'mon, a dishwasher? Lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Depravo: CoD is lagging because the dishwasher is downloading an update.
Apr 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol next will be smart tiles on your kitchen floor
Apr 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Help someone hacked the dish washer and now it screams in German at me when ever I try to put dishes in it!!!
Apr 2, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shiezen!!!
Apr 2, 2019 7:12 PM - Veho: FEED ME FILTH
Apr 2, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: BEHOLD, THE MACHINE OF GOD, WHO TAKES ON THE SINS OF YOUR DIET
Apr 2, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: LEAD YOUR DISHES TO ME, I SHALL PURIFY THEM
Apr 2, 2019 7:14 PM - Veho: CLEANSED! BE CLEANSED!
Apr 2, 2019 7:14 PM - Veho: Ahem.
Apr 2, 2019 7:14 PM - Veho: Not sure how to say all of that in German.
Apr 2, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 2, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FÜTTER MICH FILTH
Apr 2, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BEHOLD, DIE MASCHINE GOTTES, DIE DIE SÜNDE IHRER DIÄT ERHÄLT
Apr 2, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FÜHREN SIE IHRE GERICHTE ZU ICH MÖCHTEN SIE REINIGEN
Apr 2, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol weird that Behold is the same in both
Apr 2, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least according to Google translate
Apr 2, 2019 7:26 PM - Veho: It's not.
Apr 2, 2019 7:27 PM - Veho: German would be "beachten"
Apr 2, 2019 7:27 PM - Veho: I think
Apr 2, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: probably lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nein 
Apr 2, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3KEw1MV.png
Apr 2, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I feel the same way about bars of soap too
Apr 2, 2019 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Each person should have a bag, bar of soap, cloth, scrubby things, shaving stuff, these and probably more I am not thinking of are super personal lol
Apr 2, 2019 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say "your spending more" but no not really your going to use the same amount of soap and everything else... lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I knew a girl who was super anal about that sort of thing, she'd have 3 scrubby things. One for her ass, one for her cunt, and one for the rest of her body lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably for the best Tom
Apr 2, 2019 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A tad excessive, but eh whatever
Apr 2, 2019 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I installed torrented the patch for this: https://steamcommunity.com/games/360830/announcements/detail/1738860345403540078 <
Apr 2, 2019 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's fucking awful lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually wouldn't mind the excessive filters if it didn't run at 20fps, but alas it does, so it's 0/10 lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice meme though
Apr 2, 2019 8:12 PM - x65943: Do you think yooka is worth playing? I was hyped for it until it got really bad reviews and then never picked it up
Apr 2, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's mediocre as fuck TBH
Apr 2, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only installed it again cuz the patch sounded interesting lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:13 PM - x65943: Haha fair enough
Apr 2, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a hard-on for collectathon games and you don't mind meh characters you might like it
Apr 2, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise, eh
Apr 2, 2019 8:16 PM - x65943: It seemed like it was going to be a proper successor to banjo at first, which was what got me hyped. But people seem to think it didn't measure up at all.
Apr 2, 2019 8:16 PM - x65943: Tbf the banjo games were collectathons
Apr 2, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never really got into Banjo
Apr 2, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now Conker's yeah that hit the spot
Apr 2, 2019 8:32 PM - Chary: Ew yooka
Apr 2, 2019 8:32 PM - Chary: Just play hat in time
Apr 2, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^^^^^^^^^^^
Apr 2, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hat in Time = best
Apr 2, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 2, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Banjo games were collectathons, yeah, but they were also generally good games ;O;
Apr 2, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they have kind of aged poorly IMO
Apr 2, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, Tooie anyways, 1 still plays ok
Apr 2, 2019 8:50 PM - Chary: I maintain that hat in time is better than even Odyssey
Apr 2, 2019 8:51 PM - Chary: The banjo games still hold up, imo, if played on Xbox lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually haven't played the XBLA versions myself
Apr 2, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine they would play better than the N64 ones, since you're not using the retarded N64 controller lol
Apr 2, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if it's playable on Xenia yet 
Apr 2, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/xenia-project/game-compatibility/issues/206 Oh neat
Apr 2, 2019 9:03 PM - Chary: Does anyone know how well a Pi 3 does with n64 and psp emulation?
Apr 2, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: N64 is...ok-ish. There are compatibility lists on a Google Sheet somewhere that show what's generally playable and what isn't
Apr 2, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSP is kinda same, some games do run really well, some don't
Apr 2, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have money to burn, a Shield TV would be the better option IMO
Apr 2, 2019 9:09 PM - Chary: I got it for less than 10 bucks lol
Apr 2, 2019 9:09 PM - Chary: So I was curious about what it could do
Apr 2, 2019 9:10 PM - Chary: Shame about the PSP thing, cuz I was hoping for that most of all
Apr 2, 2019 9:11 PM - Chary: it’s pretty awesome for what it is. Like this little pi connected to a nice 1080p screen
Apr 2, 2019 9:11 PM - Chary: I’ve been using it to play games while in bed...as if it was a switch, but better? Lol
Apr 2, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With frameskipping most PSP stuff is mostly playable it seems, which is interesting
Apr 2, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DS stuff also runs really well, which is cool
Apr 2, 2019 9:14 PM - Chary: Heck yeah! Most stuff I play are JRPGs so a little frameskip won’t kill me
Apr 2, 2019 9:14 PM - Chary: I’m excited to hook up my steam link too. I got one during the freaking winter sale, but I’ve had my TV packed for months
Apr 2, 2019 9:15 PM - Chary: So this week, I finally get to see what it’s like
Apr 2, 2019 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear it works quite well for what it is. Thought about getting one when it was $10 or whatever but ended up not cuz I never stream PC games much really, and if I do I use my Shield TV
Apr 2, 2019 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 2, 2019 9:58 PM - SG854: Frameskip is dog doo doo. I refuse to use a emulator on a device that is not powerful enough to run full speed.
Apr 2, 2019 9:58 PM - SG854: I also refuse to use a poo poo tv.
Apr 2, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How hard is Xenia to get working?
Apr 2, 2019 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has v
Apr 2, 2019 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ery little options, so super easy
Apr 2, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't even set controls, it's Xinput controller or nothing lol
Apr 2, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much just start it and run your game
Apr 2, 2019 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone is selling a unlicensed megadrive game from 1995 on steam for $5 
Apr 2, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIAGCG8SS7165&ignorebbr=1 Flash carts on newegg  lol
Apr 2, 2019 11:20 PM - Ryccardo: r4isdhc.com, unsurprisingly
Apr 2, 2019 11:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: More like rotten egg 
Apr 3, 2019 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Your ass is a rotten egg
Apr 3, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes mine smells like that if I have bad gas lol
Apr 3, 2019 12:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not something you want to tell people Psi 
Apr 3, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's normal everyone has swamp gas from time to time lol
Apr 3, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 1-2 times a year if you eat just the right combo of veggies and sweets or something in a day.
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't figured out my exact combo but like a nice salad with like a ice cream for desert probably would work? lol
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We know, but that's not something people want to hear casually. Like "Hey, I got bad gas" :ninja"
Apr 3, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hey be thankful I can't post smells here  lol
Apr 3, 2019 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Well I'm pussed Walmart said my order will be here Thursday now it says monday
Apr 3, 2019 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Pissed
Apr 3, 2019 1:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi want's to bring back Scratch and sniff stuff 
Apr 3, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 3, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you think they meant this coming Thursday?
Apr 3, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwAIrLN_mTY
Apr 3, 2019 2:22 AM - kenenthk: My check engine light just came on also fuck this week
Apr 3, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a loose hose or needs an oil change
Apr 3, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just check your fluids and wires see if something is loose ect.
Apr 3, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe a crack in a vacuum line
Apr 3, 2019 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TVQYbcqDPq8?t=18
Apr 3, 2019 3:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Wow, I didn't expect that kind of scene in the Dora the Explorer live action movie.....
Apr 3, 2019 3:30 AM - Chary: i cant believe that exists
Apr 3, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 3, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it is too weird I can find it... lol
Apr 3, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stretcher no stretching!!!! Say it with me!!! lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 4, 2019)

Apr 3, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLQc9rXjRo8
Apr 3, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/s8fueyob4zp21.jpg
Apr 3, 2019 5:07 AM - Veho: LOL
Apr 3, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/articles/halo-the-master-chief-collection-may-begin-its-rel/1100-6465965/
Apr 3, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice been waiting forever to play Halo 3
Apr 3, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the others of course
Apr 3, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 1 and 2 on the PC but I'll gladly buy them again for the HD remaster
Apr 3, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My only question is how much for the whole thing ? Like I think it's 60 bucks on the Xbox One
Apr 3, 2019 8:35 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/54ynryK
Apr 3, 2019 9:20 AM - Veho: This is gaming related, shut up.
Apr 3, 2019 9:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: :eyes:
Apr 3, 2019 10:15 AM - Veho: :boobs:
Apr 3, 2019 10:19 AM - migles: psio?
Apr 3, 2019 10:19 AM - migles: i found my new fetish
Apr 3, 2019 10:26 AM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pk8HzIO_j3w
Apr 3, 2019 10:49 AM - Chary: Gib halo on pc already
Apr 3, 2019 11:00 AM - migles: chary i gibbe you discount
Apr 3, 2019 11:00 AM - migles: 10% discount, cuz you very handsome man
Apr 3, 2019 11:00 AM - migles: here, i gib discount, only for u
Apr 3, 2019 11:09 AM - Flame: migles stfu
Apr 3, 2019 11:09 AM - kenenthk: I agree with flame
Apr 3, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: 46.229.173.66
Apr 3, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: Wrong clipboard, sorry.
Apr 3, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m7c1eso.jpg
Apr 3, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: That's better.
Apr 3, 2019 11:11 AM - kenenthk: No veho leak psis ip
Apr 3, 2019 11:11 AM - migles: is that an ip for when google decides to ban your website
Apr 3, 2019 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Yes migle Google can ban websites
Apr 3, 2019 11:12 AM - Flame: ken they can from they search and ad pay
Apr 3, 2019 11:12 AM - migles: it can filter it from results lol
Apr 3, 2019 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Bad sites still has yahoo
Apr 3, 2019 11:14 AM - migles: i am surprised if in the future we will still be able to access websites trough enderesses or ips, without using a service like google
Apr 3, 2019 11:15 AM - migles: with the stuff that ajit and company are been pulling
Apr 3, 2019 11:16 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/UsLxMIs.jpg
Apr 3, 2019 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Bring back limewire
Apr 3, 2019 11:25 AM - Veho: Bring back dialup modems.
Apr 3, 2019 12:13 PM - Flame: bring back morse code
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My only question is how much for the whole thing ? Like I think it's 60 bucks on the Xbox One < I'm not sure how they'll do it, cuz the game is only $30 on Xboner now, and since they're staggering the game releases we still don't know if it'll be like a single $XX purchase or multiple smaller purchases lol
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping it'll be like $45 for the whole thing though, that'd be nice
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still going to buy it if it's $60 for everything, but cheaper would be cool lol
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: limewire you say?
Apr 3, 2019 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAp0xO-LwFs
Apr 3, 2019 12:40 PM - migles: what game you guys where talking about tom?
Apr 3, 2019 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: man and here i thought possums were cute
Apr 3, 2019 12:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo MCC
Apr 3, 2019 12:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS is finally porting it to PC
Apr 3, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be a staggered released, where they only release a game at a time while they work on porting the others
Apr 3, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is kinda nice I guess lol
Apr 3, 2019 12:44 PM - migles: do you think the port will be really good?
Apr 3, 2019 12:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine so, it seems like they're not just doing a half assed lazy port since they're going through the games one by one
Apr 3, 2019 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they wanted to do a shitty job they could've just done that "Xbone on PC" thing they did with State of Decay on an Insider build of Windows 10
Apr 3, 2019 12:53 PM - migles: i am downloading apex
Apr 3, 2019 12:53 PM - migles: gona try it
Apr 3, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I can say is them releasing it in chunks kinda sucks lol
Apr 3, 2019 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I'd rather have it in chunks than waiting until 2020 to have them lol
Apr 3, 2019 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they claim it'll all be available in 2019, but ehhhh I dunno
Apr 3, 2019 1:26 PM - Flame: but girls love it when i release mine in chunks
Apr 3, 2019 1:26 PM - Flame: :S
Apr 3, 2019 1:30 PM - Flame: tom saw you win that E.T. game
Apr 3, 2019 1:30 PM - Flame: with some extra stuff to go with it
Apr 3, 2019 1:40 PM - kenenthk: Et can be valuable if you throw dirt on it
Apr 3, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QexF5krBbUM interesting lol
Apr 3, 2019 1:48 PM - kenenthk: If I bake a pizza at a U shape then does that mean I ate puzza?
Apr 3, 2019 1:55 PM - migles: why being a triangle or circle makes it "pizza" in the first place?
Apr 3, 2019 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Because you're a circle
Apr 3, 2019 1:56 PM - migles: but if the name effected it's shape, wouldn't be called cirzza? or trizza?
Apr 3, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pizza in my opinion is the shape like how spaghetti is long noodles but macaroni is like elbow shaped noodles but the same thing
Apr 3, 2019 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nwaonline.com/news/2019/apr/03/affidavit-2-men-don-vest-shoot-20190403/
Apr 3, 2019 2:15 PM - Memoir: Lmao
Apr 3, 2019 2:15 PM - migles: hey psio
Apr 3, 2019 2:16 PM - migles: psio, did i tell you about my new fetish?
Apr 3, 2019 2:16 PM - Flame: you like guys?
Apr 3, 2019 2:18 PM - migles: no, haggling with asian woman in asian fake markets
Apr 3, 2019 2:19 PM - migles: i wonder if there is porn of that
Apr 3, 2019 2:20 PM - Flame: so,  you like asian woman with dicks.
Apr 3, 2019 2:20 PM - Flame: was so close
Apr 3, 2019 2:21 PM - migles: hey flame
Apr 3, 2019 2:21 PM - migles: actually
Apr 3, 2019 2:21 PM - migles: today i asked myself something really important
Apr 3, 2019 2:22 PM - Flame: which is?
Apr 3, 2019 2:22 PM - migles: so, if there is a girl that i really like, and i mean she is both pretty and i enjoy being with her and we would get along really great, if she told me she had a penis, would i still want being with her?
Apr 3, 2019 2:23 PM - migles: would i be like "ewww, friends only" or really like her, get over it?
Apr 3, 2019 2:23 PM - migles: *or if i really liked her, i would get over it and learn to love her despise it has a penis
Apr 3, 2019 2:24 PM - Flame: you never know you might cum to like it in due time.
Apr 3, 2019 2:25 PM - Flame: never say never
Apr 3, 2019 2:26 PM - migles: i guess it depends, is she really into me?
Apr 3, 2019 2:27 PM - Flame: oh, shes deep into you
Apr 3, 2019 2:28 PM - migles: not that way ;O;M
Apr 3, 2019 2:28 PM - Flame: migles you looking forward to the next pokemon game?
Apr 3, 2019 2:28 PM - migles: i dont think so, i dont have a switch and will not have for a very long time
Apr 3, 2019 2:29 PM - migles: unless the emulator gets really great
Apr 3, 2019 2:29 PM - Flame: emulator is making good progress i heard
Apr 3, 2019 2:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Next week, One Punch Man season 2 
Apr 3, 2019 2:31 PM - Flame: SAK thats cool i heard thats a good cartoon
Apr 3, 2019 2:43 PM - kenenthk: I wont deny the fact so.e transgenders are beautiful
Apr 3, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it always feels like to me, like putting spinning rims on a coffin it just ain't right lol
Apr 3, 2019 3:44 PM - kenenthk: As long as boobs are involved I'm ok with it
Apr 3, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXI21S4ZWJU
Apr 3, 2019 3:58 PM - Devin: Borderlands 3 release date announced and Epic Game Store exclusivity.
Apr 3, 2019 3:59 PM - migles: exclusivity__
Apr 3, 2019 3:59 PM - migles: dude//
Apr 3, 2019 3:59 PM - Devin: Not that I really care. As long as they don't separate EGS players and Steam players when it inevitably comes out on Steam.
Apr 3, 2019 4:01 PM - kenenthk: I'm not really liking android pi
Apr 3, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah in my opinion Pi is meh it used to be interesting but tech just flew past it
Apr 3, 2019 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles this is for you lol looks like Mei kinda lol https://youtu.be/TVQYbcqDPq8
Apr 3, 2019 5:03 PM - kenenthk: I really want to lock this cat up in a closet
Apr 3, 2019 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXoDP24WTiQ
Apr 3, 2019 6:21 PM - migles: psio lol, requires age verification
Apr 3, 2019 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles too bad it's funny
Apr 3, 2019 6:38 PM - migles: watched it
Apr 3, 2019 6:38 PM - migles: its so weird
Apr 3, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x27MKOIkOQI LOL LOL
Apr 3, 2019 8:13 PM - Flame: LMAO PSIO!
Apr 3, 2019 8:13 PM - Flame: wtf did i just watch
Apr 3, 2019 8:13 PM - Flame: thats in my youtube history now
Apr 3, 2019 8:14 PM - Flame: 
Apr 3, 2019 8:15 PM - AdenTheThird: That was pretty funny.
Apr 3, 2019 8:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYlYPmRkIos
Apr 3, 2019 8:17 PM - migles: flame its worse for me
Apr 3, 2019 8:17 PM - Veho: The film where the, ahem, snake scene is from.
Apr 3, 2019 8:17 PM - migles: i keep clicking it because i forget if its the same video or not
Apr 3, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: PG13 version, of  course.
Apr 3, 2019 8:22 PM - Veho: The full version can be found on xvideos  
Apr 3, 2019 8:23 PM - migles: the other day i saw the pornhub documentary
Apr 3, 2019 8:24 PM - migles: they made it like "pornhub ruined the porn industry, pornhub is bad"
Apr 3, 2019 8:24 PM - migles: but i do have to agree that they have some shaddy practices in the back
Apr 3, 2019 8:25 PM - migles: but i could care less about porn industry not selling dvd's or videos lol
Apr 3, 2019 8:29 PM - DinohScene: sup migs n Veho
Apr 3, 2019 8:33 PM - migles: hey
Apr 3, 2019 8:33 PM - migles: dins what ya playing
Apr 3, 2019 8:33 PM - DinohScene: GTAO
Apr 3, 2019 8:34 PM - migles: isn't full of hackers?
Apr 3, 2019 8:34 PM - migles: and shady servers that give you stuff that bans ya account
Apr 3, 2019 8:35 PM - DinohScene: nope
Apr 3, 2019 8:35 PM - DinohScene: lagged out sessions on Xbone ;p
Apr 3, 2019 8:35 PM - migles: i tried apex, and guess what, servers are down lol
Apr 3, 2019 8:38 PM - DinohScene: eh, fuck battle royale
Apr 3, 2019 8:38 PM - migles: i kinda enjoy kill of the hill games
Apr 3, 2019 8:38 PM - migles: you know, the real name
Apr 3, 2019 8:39 PM - DinohScene: eh, not for me haha
Apr 3, 2019 8:39 PM - migles: fuck fortnite btw
Apr 3, 2019 8:40 PM - DinohScene: agreed haha
Apr 3, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only BR game I've played was H1Z1's BR thing
Apr 3, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, when I say play I mean for more than 10 minutes lol
Apr 3, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was waaay back when the game first released in early access lol
Apr 3, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Before it even split between two different modes, like 2015 I think?
Apr 3, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho they had to cut like 40 minutes of video to get it on youtube lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: this apex sucks
Apr 3, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: i get joined with really high level guys, they see me, call me noob
Apr 3, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: i am always the last one to die
Apr 3, 2019 10:04 PM - migles: and i can't seem to kill a thing
Apr 3, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Started playing the Borderlands 1 remaster that came out today myself
Apr 3, 2019 10:04 PM - migles: it was released?
Apr 3, 2019 10:04 PM - migles: better check steam if i got the remaster edition, wanted to play it again
Apr 3, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, came out today
Apr 3, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should have it if you own the game
Apr 3, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be called Borderlands GOTY Enhanced
Apr 3, 2019 10:05 PM - migles: will they release the second one?
Apr 3, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if it's just because I haven't played the base game in awhile or what, but it honestly looked the same as I remember lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They released ultra HD patches for 2 and the Pre Sequel today, yeah
Apr 3, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just patches, no real big remaster like the first game
Apr 3, 2019 10:07 PM - migles: borderlands 2 is prompting me to update so yeah, hd patch
Apr 3, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be listed as a DLC
Apr 3, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/941170/Borderlands_2_Ultra_HD_Texture_Pack/?curator_clanid=4067475 <
Apr 3, 2019 10:07 PM - migles: funny it says i bought the remaster in 2010 lel
Apr 3, 2019 10:08 PM - migles: jeez, i still remember hoarding thoose shift code keys for borderlands 21
Apr 3, 2019 10:08 PM - migles: *borderlands 2
Apr 3, 2019 10:08 PM - migles: never used the keys lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just cheated the keys in lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:09 PM - migles: i think they where used to unlock a crate to get a rare weapon?
Apr 3, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you'd get a random orange
Apr 3, 2019 10:09 PM - migles: well because the "limited" part. i never got to open the safe lol, was scared of wasting the tries for shit weapons
Apr 3, 2019 10:10 PM - migles: and the fact my inventory was really limited
Apr 3, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd just use them every 5 levels or so to get an OP weapon, until I found something else lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they were shit I'd just sell em
Apr 3, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: how is the difference between the normal and remaster?
Apr 3, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: the graphics where not bad
Apr 3, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: it made my head hurt but i loved this game
Apr 3, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You get the DLCs if you never owned them, new head designs, golden key thing was added, new weapons, and the
Apr 3, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BL2 mini map was added
Apr 3, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the end boss was supposedly updated
Apr 3, 2019 10:13 PM - migles: what if i didnt buy DLC, does someone gets the DLC in the original game as well? or you can't buy it ever again
Apr 3, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can still buy it from the original, but it's not given to you like with the remaster
Apr 3, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, TBH, no point in buying them since the remaster is basically like a patch lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: i remember i got a game that got a GOTY release, i didnt had the DLC in the original game and now i can't purchase the dlc i want, i need to get the new goty edition which creates a new "game" in the library list lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: yeah i know
Apr 3, 2019 10:16 PM - migles: i think it was one of the fallout games or TES games that did this
Apr 3, 2019 10:16 PM - migles: and there are patches\mods that require the original game with all the dlc, so i can't get that anymore lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:17 PM - migles: ho yeah its skyrim
Apr 3, 2019 10:18 PM - migles: i dont own any dlc to it, so i can't pretty much use some mods anymore
Apr 3, 2019 10:19 PM - migles: lol, apparently you can get them, they are just hidden and require you to do secret stuff
Apr 3, 2019 10:20 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/AJmu0IZ
Apr 3, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably be cheaper to just buy the legendary edition honestly lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:22 PM - migles: but isn't that version not compatible with most mods? or was not the famous paid mods shit?
Apr 3, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? It's just the game with all the DLCs
Apr 3, 2019 10:23 PM - migles: i always play bethesda games with thoose bug fixing mods
Apr 3, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not anything different
Apr 3, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You might be thinking of the special edition
Apr 3, 2019 10:24 PM - migles: i really remember reading they where not compatible with that new version but i might be wrong
Apr 3, 2019 10:24 PM - migles: there is like 50 versions of skyrim anyway
Apr 3, 2019 10:24 PM - migles: 50 shades of skyrim lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played Skyrim VR for a bit when I got my cheapo headset, it was surprisingly not bad lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not worth fucking $60, but not bad
Apr 3, 2019 10:27 PM - migles: cheapo headset? cardboard googles?
Apr 3, 2019 10:27 PM - migles: you didnt get special discount cuz you handsome man?
Apr 3, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, a Windows Mixed Reality headset
Apr 3, 2019 10:28 PM - migles: you didnt' gibbe them best price
Apr 3, 2019 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Acer-AH101-D8EY-Windows-Reality-VD-R05AP-002/dp/B075PVLN2P < Was this one, for $160 lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:29 PM - migles: didn't know about this
Apr 3, 2019 10:29 PM - migles: it has a screen or you have to put a phone?
Apr 3, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a screen, it's a full VR headset like the Vive or OR
Apr 3, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just no external sensors, the sensors are on the headset itself
Apr 3, 2019 10:30 PM - migles: what about support?
Apr 3, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So instead of having cameras setup everywhere, the headset will only be able to track what you're looking at
Apr 3, 2019 10:31 PM - migles: the VR software is fragmented right? i mean, there are stuff only for oculus, stuff for the vive and etc, or is everything cross compatible?
Apr 3, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WMR supports Steam's VR API, so most anything that uses that (aka almost all) will work with a WMR setup
Apr 3, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The stores are, but there are workarounds for all those "Oculus exclusive" BS lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what about VR porn?
Apr 3, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/search/?vrsupport=104 <
Apr 3, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: vr porn you just need a phone and cardboard thing i think
Apr 3, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, I haven't tried VR porn lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: liar
Apr 3, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never use the thing anymore, since babby lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also cuz I've played most VR games that I'm interested in already lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, that I could pirate anyways
Apr 3, 2019 10:34 PM - migles: who dafuq has a vr and doesn't try porn in it
Apr 3, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a whole lot of places to get pirated VR games unfortunately
Apr 3, 2019 10:35 PM - migles: thats like being a priest and don't touch kids
Apr 3, 2019 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 3, 2019 10:36 PM - migles: tom, at least try the furry vr porn
Apr 3, 2019 10:38 PM - migles: one of the first things i tried in the 3ds was 3d porn lol
Apr 3, 2019 10:38 PM - migles: it was cool
Apr 3, 2019 10:39 PM - migles: speaking of that, its funny that companies barely tried 3D screens in phones
Apr 3, 2019 10:39 PM - migles: i am not sure if there was even a phone made with 3D
Apr 3, 2019 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were quite a few, and they're all shit
Apr 3, 2019 10:40 PM - migles: instead, the latest craze and biggest step is "fingerprint sensor under the screen"
Apr 3, 2019 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz 3D is a shit gimmick, neat for 10 minutes than worthless after
Apr 3, 2019 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost got one yeeeeeeeears ago, the HTC Evo 3D https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_Evo_3D <
Apr 3, 2019 10:41 PM - migles: its cool, sadly the technology never reached a "good" spot
Apr 3, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had the HTC Evo beforehand, had an upgrade and that was one of the options but I decided against it cuz it was shit
Apr 3, 2019 10:41 PM - migles: i wish they found a way to really implement it in a good way
Apr 3, 2019 10:42 PM - migles: but even if they implement it, being a layers thing, is not really that great
Apr 3, 2019 10:44 PM - migles: well, good night cee ya
Apr 3, 2019 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: layers thing?
Apr 3, 2019 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: its the same 3d tech as the 3ds right?
Apr 3, 2019 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just nothing made use of it
Apr 3, 2019 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom 3d isn't a gimmick it just isn't good on small screens
Apr 3, 2019 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's great in the cinema
Apr 3, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I feel like with current tech 3D is of limited use. I say this as I prepare to buy like 3 Nintendo 3DS's lol
Apr 3, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: works great in cinemas
Apr 3, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: works great in VR
Apr 3, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: works decently on a big TV
Apr 3, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: meh on everything else
Apr 3, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you've seen some of the VR headsets coming out now then i think the current technology is pretty damn good
Apr 3, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: like the HP Reverb
Apr 3, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: finally real 4K
Apr 3, 2019 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: price is decent too
Apr 3, 2019 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've been saying i think 4K is the minimum needed for a truly immersive VR experience
Apr 3, 2019 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: also they did away with the circular lenses in favor of rectangular ones which means no more tunnel vision
Apr 3, 2019 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: or at least not as easily perceptible
Apr 4, 2019 12:21 AM - Megadriver94: I want Xbox One to have a VR set.
Apr 4, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vectrex.fandom.com/wiki/3D_Imager Best VR ever lol
Apr 4, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfNiSkd3HfI LOL
Apr 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually that's a pretty clever way to do VR
Apr 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: basically shutter glasses before shutter glasses were a thing
Apr 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: suicide is lol now?
Apr 4, 2019 12:51 AM - kenenthk: If you have my life yes it is
Apr 4, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's funny that he played Jar Jar lol
Apr 4, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the character was so bad it almost caused him to die lol
Apr 4, 2019 1:31 AM - kenenthk: That would be heartbreaking psi 
Apr 4, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be mean to the actor at all but literally Jar Jar is the worst... Again not the actors fault but who ever wrote him should feel bad lol
Apr 4, 2019 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://liliputing.com/2019/04/gpd-win-2-max-handheld-game-console-coming-this-year.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 5, 2019)

Apr 4, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: Cool.
Apr 4, 2019 6:25 AM - Veho: But I suspect they're releasing the new model because they ran out of components to make more GPD Win 2s.
Apr 4, 2019 6:25 AM - Veho: Like what happened with the first GPD Win.
Apr 4, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: "Yeah, so, um, the manufacturer kinda doesn't make those chipsets any more, so we're kinda stuck, so we bough a bunch of this new stuff and long story short, here's the Win2"
Apr 4, 2019 6:34 AM - Veho: I would really like to have any of their models.
Apr 4, 2019 6:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lWWAfq9
Apr 4, 2019 6:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zf7vKQa.jpg
Apr 4, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ntAmZhQ
Apr 4, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/okwte6tdm3q21.jpg
Apr 4, 2019 7:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UiWE3ci.jpg
Apr 4, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: My pee was clear
Apr 4, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got my Atari 2600...annnd they forgot the controller lol
Apr 4, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But luckily I have some Genesis controllers
Apr 4, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnnd 2600 doesn't work... 
Apr 4, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Apr 4, 2019 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna pull it apart, see if it's something simple like a cap or regulator that's bad
Apr 4, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It should be easy to fix... there is like 38 parts in it all capacitors and resistors and like 1 chip lol
Apr 4, 2019 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it may just be a bad voltage regulator, one of the pins looks like it shorted or something
Apr 4, 2019 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy fix, I might even have a spare from one of my old 80s laptops I tore apart that might work 
Apr 4, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet lol
Apr 4, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WNQznhs_aU&feature=share
Apr 4, 2019 2:19 PM - migles: does the genesis controller works in attari? tought they where wired differently
Apr 4, 2019 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, wired mostly the same so it works just fine
Apr 4, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works but I can't remember if it's A or B or C that is the action button on Atai
Apr 4, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Atari
Apr 4, 2019 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's B IIRC, at least on the 2600
Apr 4, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know if the 6 button one works on Atari, I wanna say it does not.
Apr 4, 2019 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those do, too
Apr 4, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, the Saturn controller is the one that uses the same connector, but has a completely different pinout
Apr 4, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's the one that doesn't work at all
Apr 4, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn some Atari 2600 analog goodness lol
Apr 4, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaahhh so tired adjusting my schedule working nights now lol
Apr 4, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 12 pm to 8 am is gonna suck but more money is more money lol
Apr 4, 2019 5:42 PM - BORTZ: PSI
Apr 4, 2019 5:42 PM - BORTZ: I love you
Apr 4, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bortz hey 
Apr 4, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.astrology.com/horoscope/daily.html
Apr 4, 2019 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz is here. Time to party 
Apr 4, 2019 6:09 PM - migles: hey
Apr 4, 2019 6:10 PM - migles: isn't there a place that is "do your own horoscope" where i basically chose what i want to hear
Apr 4, 2019 6:10 PM - migles: instead of them choosing and hoping to get right on what the person wants to hear
Apr 4, 2019 6:13 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/rHlhQcd.png
Apr 4, 2019 6:14 PM - migles: wtf? a 1080TI is not minimal requirements?
Apr 4, 2019 7:19 PM - Depravo: Who says it's the GPU?
Apr 4, 2019 7:23 PM - migles: well, got 32GB of ram
Apr 4, 2019 7:23 PM - migles: what else? the gpu is a i7 7700k
Apr 4, 2019 7:23 PM - migles: probably is the sound card
Apr 4, 2019 7:24 PM - migles: it is not audiophile level
Apr 4, 2019 7:59 PM - Depravo: Is it too powerful?
Apr 4, 2019 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Apr 4, 2019 8:00 PM - Depravo: As in the game doesn't recognise your new, fancy components?
Apr 4, 2019 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably lol
Apr 4, 2019 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic put that pack
Apr 4, 2019 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: back
Apr 4, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles nothing for gaming is audiophile level lol
Apr 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Megadriver94: Hmmm...bandicam OR OBS?
Apr 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Megadriver94: Desicions, decisions...
Apr 4, 2019 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Who the fuck uses bandicam
Apr 4, 2019 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: The real question is OBS or xsplit
Apr 4, 2019 9:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 4, 2019 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put what back?
Apr 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
Apr 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/MikeTyson/status/1113880346997792769
Apr 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck shout box 
Apr 4, 2019 11:39 PM - Megadriver94: WHat's wrong with Bandicam!?  
Apr 4, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: unregistered bandicam 480P web cam recording on youtube gets my vote
Apr 4, 2019 11:47 PM - Megadriver94: No you are talk about the 2nd versoin of unregistered hypercam.
Apr 5, 2019 12:02 AM - Chary: Lol old school
Apr 5, 2019 12:42 AM - Megadriver94: I wondeer if Bandicam and Fraps have an official Twitter?
Apr 5, 2019 12:43 AM - Megadriver94: Hmmm...
Apr 5, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's an idea for a vine sauce video just do all the watemarks for video crap lol
Apr 5, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/new-nvidia-shield-being-worked-on-two-new-codenames-spotted.html
Apr 5, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://wololo.net/2019/04/03/a-look-at-citras-nintendo-3ds-emulator-progress-in-the-last-6-months-pokemon-x-y-fully-playable-and-work-on-android-port-cheat-microphone-input-controller-hot-plugging-and-amiibo-support-and-i/
Apr 5, 2019 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKu1Y-LlfNQ
Apr 5, 2019 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhnDtTW0uII


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 6, 2019)

Apr 5, 2019 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJgC9LEBTuQ
Apr 5, 2019 10:48 AM - kenenthk: I'm thinking about getting a George foreman
Apr 5, 2019 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone I know who has one says they like it
Apr 5, 2019 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not so sure... I just use a large cast iron skillet so versatile lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:01 AM - kenenthk: I have a $10 Walmart credit so why not easier to cook chicken with
Apr 5, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you like it and it does what you want than it's a good thing 
Apr 5, 2019 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my cast iron skillet for doing like steaks and corn bread and deep dish pizza... (that last one is dangerous.)
Apr 5, 2019 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I want to make a deep dish pizza... lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: What's the difference between a George Foreman and any other electric grill?
Apr 5, 2019 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Laziness
Apr 5, 2019 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Of course this coupon code requires a purchase over $15 to work and its 20c less
Apr 5, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: Buy a packet of barbecue seasoning.
Apr 5, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: 
Apr 5, 2019 11:15 AM - kenenthk: It only works online
Apr 5, 2019 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Could just get this for $7 https://www.walmart.com/ip/Proctor-Silex-32-Compact-Grill-Model-25218/14320871
Apr 5, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: 32 square inch.
Apr 5, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: That's fucking tiny.
Apr 5, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: I have an electric grill but I mostly use it as a panini press.
Apr 5, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: Because I fucking love toasted sandwiches.
Apr 5, 2019 11:20 AM - kenenthk: It would be good for single meals
Apr 5, 2019 11:21 AM - kenenthk: All you need is a electric grill and microwave to live 
Apr 5, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just eat out all the time and your woman will love it.
Apr 5, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heheheh
Apr 5, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: I do too much of that gets too expensive
Apr 5, 2019 11:32 AM - Veho: Find a cheaper hooker.
Apr 5, 2019 11:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am not a cheap hooker
Apr 5, 2019 11:37 AM - Veho: But how well do you haggle?
Apr 5, 2019 11:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dVeUUJP
Apr 5, 2019 11:41 AM - kenenthk: I have $5 lilith
Apr 5, 2019 12:22 PM - Veho: I'm not gay but $5 is $5.
Apr 5, 2019 1:50 PM - Lilith Valentine: Ok, I DO really need 5$
Apr 5, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/19/04/05/0030234/hacker-group-has-been-hijacking-dns-traffic-on-d-link-routers-for-three-months
Apr 5, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They wanted the D... lol
Apr 5, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.linksys.com/us/p/P-EA7500/ After owning a refurbished unit for almost a year now I can honestly say worth every penny great router.
Apr 5, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Compatible-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B079YYWFJC/ref=sr_1_2?crid=QP7ILGHTRYF7&keywords=ea7500&qid=1554477084&s=gateway&sprefix=EA7500%2Caps%2C168&sr=8-2
Apr 5, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got mine even cheaper... damn lol
Apr 5, 2019 3:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LvNYgFO.mp4
Apr 5, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I...don't quite know what to think about that, Veho.
Apr 5, 2019 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But thank you for bringing that into my life
Apr 5, 2019 3:40 PM - Veho: Bears with large weiners not quite up your alley?
Apr 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Veho: 
Apr 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I think not
Apr 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Veho: Hi Tom. How's the little one?
Apr 5, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's doing great! Starting to notice and interact with her surroundings now. Her new favorite game is Kick Tom in the Face 
Apr 5, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got her first round of vaccinations coming up next week, which will be great fun...lol
Apr 5, 2019 3:48 PM - Veho: 
Apr 5, 2019 3:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh guys, Veho is smiling 
Apr 5, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't do it Tom she will get autism!!! Lol kidding vaccines are super important
Apr 5, 2019 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.space.com/shard-shattered-alien-planet-dead-star.html
Apr 5, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that was the plot of that final fantasy movie....
Apr 5, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: This was pretty awesome https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/56817450_10156973349984519_2977617177533743104_o.jpg?_nc_cat=111&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=48d778db64147945c93f8f63b58f87ba&oe=5D34AFE7
Apr 5, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does look awesome
Apr 5, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: in a sort of ugly greasy way
Apr 5, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: ugly greasy food always tastes awesome
Apr 5, 2019 4:30 PM - kenenthk: I didnt k ow ruben rolls were a thing
Apr 5, 2019 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-O4W6j0qEo1U/T_Zf5bziRDI/AAAAAAAAJII/hocLMDc11Fc/s1600/Reuben%2BRolls.jpg
Apr 5, 2019 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: these look better
Apr 5, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.willcookforsmiles.com/reuben-egg-rolls/
Apr 5, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you The Real Jdbye.... now I have something new to try lol
Apr 5, 2019 5:18 PM - kenenthk: Eh looks like youd taste more bread
Apr 5, 2019 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah man cheese
Apr 5, 2019 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: its loaded with cheese and has cheese sauce
Apr 5, 2019 7:18 PM - Veho: Breaded with grated parmesan.
Apr 5, 2019 8:40 PM - migles: sup big boys
Apr 5, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16889262441&ignorebbr=1 Damn good price for a 65 inch TV lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g4NCNxf
Apr 5, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, too much sauce
Apr 5, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hate soggy chips
Apr 5, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like they could have stopped at the cheese and bacon to me
Apr 5, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xl7n69p also LOL
Apr 5, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The reason I LOL at that one is my wife used to piss me off so badly when the whole smart phone thing started...
Apr 5, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "bitch my dick is literally inside you... stop answering the phone...." lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I solved that by being super embarrassing for her... lol "Oh shit I'm about to cum in your ass!!!" lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65760195 whew
Apr 5, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Apr 5, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have those and like most of the NA set although to be honest I am not sure my VB is in working order?
Apr 5, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear they are not very reliable
Apr 5, 2019 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll take it off your hands for $5 ;O;
Apr 5, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On an unrelated note, I ordered 2 New 3DS XL's today.
Apr 5, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you know I can't sell anything... it's a crippling disability lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sorry for your financial loss ;O;
Apr 5, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly I just got them to play with at work since the post I am at I just sit in my car waiting for a violent maniac to attack this place and probably shoot him.
Apr 5, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The whole car thing.... I probably will spend like 4-5 hours on foot I just can't sit that long even with my phone and a game system lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild I ordered 2 and now Gamestop says they are not available.... now?
Apr 5, 2019 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/consoles/nintendo-new-3ds-xl-black-gamestop-refurbished/120629 Anyway 2 of these "refurbished" lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to work 12 tonight to 8 AM uughh lol then do the NCAA women's final four game in Tampa either in the morning or Sunday I can't remember lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you have Netflix watch "Baki"  good anime
Apr 5, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, I ain't no weeb ;O;
Apr 5, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65759493 lol Tom you need this
Apr 5, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I hate anime mostly but it's a good one lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I'll get another 2600
Apr 5, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if I can't fix the one I just got I probably wouldn't TBH lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have the broken one on display with all the rest
Apr 5, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65748482 < This though, if I had extra money I'd totally throw it away on this right now lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda want a Jr
Apr 5, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one as a kid and loved it
Apr 5, 2019 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom I have like 40 Vic 20 carts lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't own a Vic but someone gave me a big box of games a long time ago
Apr 5, 2019 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda want to try Gorf... lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Vic 20 would be cool, too
Apr 5, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'd kill for an Amiga 1200 lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a 500
Apr 5, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the basic model maybe some added RAM lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65886373
Apr 5, 2019 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't mind one of these... Always wanted one when the SNES was out but hell at the time 700 bucks was just too much lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A 3DO would be neat, yeah
Apr 5, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they go for like $175-$250 online these days
Apr 5, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Road Rash from the PS1 was a good port of the best game on the system lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah it's weird unlike the NeoGeo the 3DO didn't retain it's price as much for some reason
Apr 5, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why... although some of the games are kinda pricey
Apr 5, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, the 3DO has no copy protection like the Dreamcast so you can just burn em lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Apr 5, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Another system I would like is a TG-16 but with the CD drive and arcade card... but good luck getting a decent price on a Duo lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That also has no copy protection and Japanese games work fine too lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should say a recapped one
Apr 5, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because not having them recapped is just console suicide lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65886709 must be desired console day lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Saturn is a cool console
Apr 5, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5-7 business days for my 3DS's  going to be a boring week at work lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I would want it for the 2D games and I thought Shinobi was cool
Apr 5, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend who had one and at the time I really thought the Saturn was meh...
Apr 5, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking back because of the better aging of 2D stuff I kinda wish I had bought one.
Apr 5, 2019 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't have the...best library, but the few games it has are pretty dang fancy
Apr 5, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that time I had N64 and PS1 and PC with VooDoo so I was set for games but the Saturn would have been nice too lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I heard some of the fighting games on the Saturn are actually better than the ones for like the PS2 and Dreamcast
Apr 5, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you had the RAM cart anyway
Apr 5, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be honest, I liked them on the PS1 too so I don't feel like I missed out on much
Apr 5, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2D shooters on the other hand... I really wanted some of those lol
Apr 5, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65739274 Ohhh tempting...
Apr 5, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't have that model lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get a VGA cable for your Dreamcast Psi, makes it look much better 
Apr 6, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/65752888#shipping-tab I may throw a bid on it lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I use an old TV for my old stuff but I hear the VGA one is nice...
Apr 6, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks much better over VGA on my monitor vs composite on my old CRT, super fancy lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some games support like 800X600 or something
Apr 6, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 720x480 I was a bit off lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://retro-bit.com/dreamcast-vga-cable.html Maybe lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For best results, you should buy an expensive VGA Box instead of just a straight cable
Apr 6, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I was feeling cheap and went with a straight cable lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.beharbros.com/product-page/kuro 
Apr 6, 2019 12:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is Tom having for dinner tonight? 
Apr 6, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tossed salad with steak lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I made spaghetti and meatballs actually
Apr 6, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also good
Apr 6, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Olive garden has this giant meatball and spaghetti looks amazing
Apr 6, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.olivegarden.com/menu-listing/pronto-lunch
Apr 6, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm wrong section lol
Apr 6, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Olive Garden is trash ;O;
Apr 6, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.olivegarden.com/menu-listing/specials
Apr 6, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good though lol
Apr 6, 2019 1:01 AM - Devin: Went there a few weeks ago. The brownie lasagna was alright.
Apr 6, 2019 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Because when you're at the olive garden, you're family 
Apr 6, 2019 1:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom hates family 
Apr 6, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/5/18296639/android-tv-home-screen-ads-google-sony-tv-nvidia-shield-xiaomi-sponsored-channel
Apr 6, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't seen it yet
Apr 6, 2019 2:28 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 7, 2019)

Apr 6, 2019 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bees
Apr 6, 2019 4:32 AM - kenenthk: I bought some guiness at Walmart
Apr 6, 2019 4:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buy some ham 
Apr 6, 2019 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Guinness book of world records? Lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A little praying mantis just flew in my car lol trying get him out without hurting it
Apr 6, 2019 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did take some crappy pictures though lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh a bigger one just landed outside my window shield
Apr 6, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/V5CfX8M
Apr 6, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone is awake did that work? Lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey Psi
Apr 6, 2019 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good morning The Real Jdbye 
Apr 6, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda bored at my new post for slackers it would be fantastic for me it's punishment lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited phone use sitting in my car is nice for a few hours but after like 2 hours I'm bored out of my mind lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird sounds in the woods just adds to the ambiance lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least in the morning I'm headed to Tampa for like 7 hours at the NCAA women's basketball thing that should be fine
Apr 6, 2019 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 24 bucks an hour woot lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or it's some parade I forget what post I'm doing when lol
Apr 6, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way better than here  not that this is horrible
Apr 6, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Won't be anything happening here for at least 4 hours
Apr 6, 2019 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Praying mantis was the most activity so far
Apr 6, 2019 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can hardly wait for my 3DSs and to hack them
Apr 6, 2019 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it off that I'm more excited about the hacking than playing?
Apr 6, 2019 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd not off lol
Apr 6, 2019 7:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah that just means you would probably enjoy playing around with an arduino
Apr 6, 2019 7:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: hacking is fun
Apr 6, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I always wanted one of those
Apr 6, 2019 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the 3DS once hacked can play DS games from the MicroSD card...
Apr 6, 2019 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Google time lol
Apr 6, 2019 7:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can but compatibility is not perfect
Apr 6, 2019 7:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: with TWLauncher
Apr 6, 2019 7:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: whoops its called twilightmenu/twlmenu
Apr 6, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah looks interesting at least
Apr 6, 2019 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-i-3ds-twilight-menu-gui-for-ds-i-games-and-ds-i-menu-replacement.472200/
Apr 6, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost home lol less than a hour to go
Apr 6, 2019 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuW_n9iBcgA
Apr 6, 2019 1:25 PM - Depravo: https://freebies.indiegala.com/survivalist/
Apr 6, 2019 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: looks fun honestly
Apr 6, 2019 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Osi2FX79eug the video link from that page Depravo
Apr 6, 2019 6:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If Depravo had Psi over for dinner, I wonder what he would make to eat. 
Apr 6, 2019 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 211MB's what is this Dos... lol It's small 
Apr 6, 2019 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight I would hope long island iced tea and no me 
Apr 6, 2019 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: not me even
Apr 6, 2019 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Long Island Iced tea? 
Apr 6, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: Tea with booze in it.
Apr 6, 2019 7:17 PM - Veho: And without any tea.
Apr 6, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol Veho
Apr 6, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a magical drink just ask Depravo!!!
Apr 6, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It shouldn't work but through some sort of voodoo magic it does lol
Apr 6, 2019 7:22 PM - Veho: Why not
Apr 6, 2019 7:23 PM - Veho: It has several types of good tasting booze in it.
Apr 6, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And some that taste like ass  lol
Apr 6, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.willcookforsmiles.com/reuben-egg-rolls/
Apr 6, 2019 7:48 PM - Veho: Awww yissss.
Apr 6, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want them so bad... I might make them lol
Apr 6, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asian German fusion? lol
Apr 6, 2019 7:57 PM - Veho: Fusion food makes some of the best, and also some of the worst foods out there.
Apr 6, 2019 7:58 PM - Veho: On one hand we have the Reuben egg rolls, on the other hand, Surströmming and kimchi hoagie.
Apr 6, 2019 8:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is saying stuff that isn't english words 
Apr 6, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surstromming.... anything involving that is vile lol
Apr 6, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just add some of that Durian fruit lol
Apr 6, 2019 8:22 PM - Veho: Durian smells terrible but the taste is actually pretty good, or so I've heard.
Apr 6, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: Friends brought a packet of dried durian from vacation, it wasn't bad.
Apr 6, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: And it didn't smell bad either.
Apr 6, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably in drying it helped a bit?
Apr 6, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure on that one lol
Apr 6, 2019 8:28 PM - Veho: Yeah, it loses its... potency when it's dried.
Apr 6, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds like me lol
Apr 6, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: 
Apr 6, 2019 8:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PuExyix.png
Apr 6, 2019 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well safety first!
Apr 6, 2019 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they shoot each other in the face all the time... 
Apr 6, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/tumblr/comments/ba42jj/animal_crossing_vr/
Apr 6, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/04/05/ohio-man-drinking-only-beer-for-lent-losing-weight/
Apr 6, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/texas-house-speaker-declares-constitutional-carry-bill-dead-after-gun-rights-activist-shows-up-at-his-home
Apr 6, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol "He said McNutt's actions were a demonstration of "insanity"
Apr 6, 2019 9:24 PM - Memoir: Okay... More fuel for the proverbial (soon to be literal) fire...
Apr 6, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just liked the name McNutt lol
Apr 6, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-there-a-way-for-an-m3-ds-simply-to-run-on-the-3ds.478881/
Apr 6, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty cool
Apr 6, 2019 10:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S46Fby3qOGg 
Apr 7, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2MuhzOBV60
Apr 7, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJ9323yaQJY Now this looks fascinating lol
Apr 7, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOg3ZE3hNQc LOL
Apr 7, 2019 3:40 AM - Veho: That Virtual Boy emulator looks great.
Apr 7, 2019 3:50 AM - Veho: Now add face tracking  
Apr 7, 2019 3:59 AM - Veho: I have a massive hardon for motion parallax effects in games and I've been meaning to start a thread (or at least to write a blog about it) for years now but I can't be arsed.


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 8, 2019)

Apr 7, 2019 4:00 AM - Veho: (A blog about motion parallax, not about my massive hardon.)
Apr 7, 2019 4:00 AM - Veho: (That's a topic for another, slightly different kind of blog.)
Apr 7, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 7, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I know once I have the 3DS I'm going to try that VB emulator
Apr 7, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See how it stacks up against the real deal lol
Apr 7, 2019 5:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: @staff who is here tonight?
Apr 7, 2019 5:01 AM - Veho: Nobody in here but us chickens.
Apr 7, 2019 5:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well that's a tool I'm gonna miss......
Apr 7, 2019 5:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Heya Veho!
Apr 7, 2019 5:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *grins and hugs you*
Apr 7, 2019 5:01 AM - Veho: Hey Vulpes  
Apr 7, 2019 5:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I found something awesome.
Apr 7, 2019 5:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jSJ9BF3rlY
Apr 7, 2019 5:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Wait, that's not it!
Apr 7, 2019 5:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GYSeXLr5sY
Apr 7, 2019 5:04 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: @tj_cool, I really want the ability to edit these posts.
Apr 7, 2019 5:05 AM - Veho: That is awesome.
Apr 7, 2019 5:05 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The creator is a 'temper. Never posted, but he has payed very close attention.
Apr 7, 2019 5:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: His previous video references our site quite often
Apr 7, 2019 5:12 AM - Veho: "Published on Sep 16, 2007"
Apr 7, 2019 5:12 AM - Veho: How did I go this long on the internet without knowing that video existed?
Apr 7, 2019 5:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: .............I meant the second video, Veho........
Apr 7, 2019 5:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *little grin*
Apr 7, 2019 5:28 AM - Veho: Nope, first one's better.
Apr 7, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: 
Apr 7, 2019 5:29 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: oh you! :fox1:
Apr 7, 2019 5:30 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: None of you has any idea how sad it is for me that the emoji code I just tried to use failed on me.
Apr 7, 2019 5:30 AM - Veho: 
Apr 7, 2019 5:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: trying to create a fucking awesome place for fucking awesome people to fucking congregate and my goddamn motherfucking emote doesn't work, are you fucking kidding me?
Apr 7, 2019 5:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: :3
Apr 7, 2019 5:33 AM - Lilith Valentine: Vulpes!!!
Apr 7, 2019 5:33 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: WHERE!?!
Apr 7, 2019 5:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How do, Lilith?
Apr 7, 2019 5:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The rumours of my demise have been greatly exaggerated.
Apr 7, 2019 5:51 AM - Veho: I told you he wasn't dead, he was pining for the fjords!
Apr 7, 2019 5:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Just restin'
Apr 7, 2019 6:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://gbatemp.net/threads/history-of-hacking-spyro-3-year-of-the-dragon.535380/
Apr 7, 2019 6:05 AM - Veho: Speaking of anti-piracy measures, Settlers 3 had one of the best ones.
Apr 7, 2019 6:05 AM - Veho: Your smelters would produce piggies instead of iron ingots.
Apr 7, 2019 6:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How could you get past that problem?
Apr 7, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: You couldn't.
Apr 7, 2019 6:09 AM - Veho: You could complete the first few missions without iron but then you'd be stuck.
Apr 7, 2019 6:11 AM - Veho: Think Worcraft 2 without oil, or Starcraft without vespene gas.
Apr 7, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: *Warcraft, even.
Apr 7, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We require more vespian gas
Apr 7, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spawn more overlords
Apr 7, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to love playing with the Koreans online....
Apr 7, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: Vespian?
Apr 7, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They would tend to rage quit a lot.... Lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always sounded like vespian to me lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I guess vespene is correct lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: I'm watching that anti-piracy system video. I had NO IDEA about that wobble thing on PS discs.
Apr 7, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: That's amazing.
Apr 7, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and the chips just put it all back in lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/FF6TTvu
Apr 7, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Latest friend lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tjqVXPVDNnk lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:40 AM - Veho: Spyro's anti-piracy was clever, but it makes me wonder.
Apr 7, 2019 6:41 AM - Veho: The game was programmed to introduce random glitches and bugs if it detected it was a pirate copy.
Apr 7, 2019 6:41 AM - Veho: And so (presumably) make people stop playing and buy a legit copy.
Apr 7, 2019 6:42 AM - Veho: But wouldn't a lot of people just assume the bugs and glitches are bad coding and drop the game altogether?
Apr 7, 2019 6:42 AM - Veho: Yeah I know there's the "your copy might be pirated and it might cause errors" warning, but still.
Apr 7, 2019 6:44 AM - Veho: I mean, listening to the bugs he's listing, doesn't seem that much different than the bugs you encounter in launch day games today  
Apr 7, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MqL7OUMaHE
Apr 7, 2019 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I want one.... Lol
Apr 7, 2019 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Portable Wii hmmmm definitely
Apr 7, 2019 6:58 AM - Veho: I would love to have one, but it would require _skill_, which I don't have.
Apr 7, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: Or a ton of money.
Apr 7, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: Which I don't habv
Apr 7, 2019 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eye me too lol
Apr 7, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least more than I am willing to part with
Apr 7, 2019 7:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9sK0RRb.jpg
Apr 7, 2019 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol trippy
Apr 7, 2019 7:19 AM - coppertj: aw what a cute doggo
Apr 7, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/jfVbE1S
Apr 7, 2019 8:17 AM - Veho: Someone please take his gun away.
Apr 7, 2019 8:17 AM - Veho: 
Apr 7, 2019 8:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZyaVNlR.jpg
Apr 7, 2019 8:46 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzCxP4QwAhg
Apr 7, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: We haven't reached the point where differences in a complete graphics overhaul aren't noticeable, but we've reached a point where I don't give a fuck any more.
Apr 7, 2019 8:50 AM - Veho: Point of diminishing returns.
Apr 7, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: It's like yeah, it looks better I guess, but not that much better?
Apr 7, 2019 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Apr 7, 2019 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the remasters of last gen games lol were they not already HD?
Apr 7, 2019 9:46 AM - Veho: Now they're in higher D.
Apr 7, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 7, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More D for your enjoyment lol
Apr 7, 2019 9:51 AM - Veho: Dimension, Definition, Dick. We have it all.
Apr 7, 2019 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/6/18298215/epic-games-store-review-bombs-steam-borderlands-2
Apr 7, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oELwXn1MuPw
Apr 7, 2019 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda want to play that lol
Apr 7, 2019 10:27 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 7, 2019 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that smash video I posted but the Mario Kart one isn't real 
Apr 7, 2019 10:28 AM - Veho: Yeah  
Apr 7, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I enjoy game hacks lol
Apr 7, 2019 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone should make it lol
Apr 7, 2019 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like hack the DS Mario Kart into the New 3DS for the extra horse power needed
Apr 7, 2019 10:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 7, 2019 10:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v5oGgpQ.jpg
Apr 7, 2019 10:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *Drinks Veho's Apple Juice* 
Apr 7, 2019 11:01 AM - Veho: Apple iJuice.
Apr 7, 2019 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: iJuice would that be Apple branded power bank?
Apr 7, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: Or just pressed eyeballs.
Apr 7, 2019 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Think I may have dodged a bullet think my car just needs more antifreeze yellow light went off when it cooled down
Apr 7, 2019 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes or a new thermostat
Apr 7, 2019 11:16 AM - Veho: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2049637599/the-florida-man-card-game
Apr 7, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: I misread "car" as "cat" and got confused as hell.
Apr 7, 2019 11:18 AM - kenenthk: Its werid the yellow light randomly went off
Apr 7, 2019 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They call those idiot lights lol
Apr 7, 2019 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually they come on way too late
Apr 7, 2019 11:22 AM - Veho: https://res.cloudinary.com/teepublic/image/private/s--m9ewsSZd--/t_Preview/b_rgb:191919,c_limit,f_jpg,h_630,q_90,w_630/v1515731290/production/designs/2273973_0.jpg
Apr 7, 2019 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Apr 7, 2019 2:00 PM - migles: florida men card game?
Apr 7, 2019 2:00 PM - migles: i bet it was psio who gave 8k bucks
Apr 7, 2019 2:45 PM - Veho: Psio developed it.
Apr 7, 2019 2:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kcE6iv1
Apr 7, 2019 3:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *Drink Psi's pineapple juice* 
Apr 7, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 7, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84wNz3AT844
Apr 8, 2019 12:49 AM - AsPika2219: VBA-M version 2.1.2 was released! https://github.com/visualboyadvance-m/visualboyadvance-m/releases
Apr 8, 2019 1:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: When was it released? 
Apr 8, 2019 1:06 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: watsup peeps
Apr 8, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AsPike2219 Thank you!
Apr 8, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do use that one 
Apr 8, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So an update for me  lol
Apr 8, 2019 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I use Visualboy advance. 
Apr 8, 2019 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Was playing Pokemon Crystal on it.
Apr 8, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic I was disturbed to try to play Pokemon Heart Gold for the DS at work... But DraStic wouldn't load it  black screen with music lol
Apr 8, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ended up playing some Bowsers inside story lol
Apr 8, 2019 1:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you try DSEMUE
Apr 8, 2019 1:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: DeSmuME 
Apr 8, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that on Android? lol
Apr 8, 2019 2:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 9, 2019)

Apr 8, 2019 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9th so a few more days I get my New 3DS XL woot!! Lol
Apr 8, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/xWd2BhV
Apr 8, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dude has some muscle
Apr 8, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/flDp82s lol
Apr 8, 2019 4:42 AM - AsPika2219: Psionic Roshambo, You are welcome!  Is time for enjoying Pokemon Perfect Crystal (Hack version)! 
Apr 8, 2019 4:44 AM - Veho: I broke my toilet seat today.
Apr 8, 2019 4:45 AM - Veho: Not through the heft of my mighty ass, but through metal fatigue.
Apr 8, 2019 4:51 AM - Veho: Hinge broke mid-closing. Have to buy a new seat.
Apr 8, 2019 5:07 AM - Veho: ENOUGH ABOUT MY ASS.
Apr 8, 2019 5:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/sqTAq1v
Apr 8, 2019 5:23 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5jnftBQw2U
Apr 8, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/tRfh17J
Apr 8, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: And now you can have them all on a $15 Chinese emulation device.
Apr 8, 2019 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Lol https://nintendosoup.com/japanese-students-secretly-play-3ds-in-class-by-hiding-them-in-e-dictionary-cases/
Apr 8, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it could be worse they could be doing work
Apr 8, 2019 11:04 AM - kenenthk: People dont even do work at their jobs
Apr 8, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/basdnx/the_finishing_move_is_cum_laude/
Apr 8, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/2g39apbguwq21.jpg
Apr 8, 2019 12:29 PM - kenenthk: Theres a hidden arrow in Ex
Apr 8, 2019 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIxKPu20R58
Apr 8, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: she must give good rimjobs
Apr 8, 2019 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Sweet my car insurance dropped down an entire $6
Apr 8, 2019 3:59 PM - Veho: Per year?
Apr 8, 2019 3:59 PM - Veho: Sweet.
Apr 8, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: (sarcasm)
Apr 8, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnayrulFDOQ
Apr 8, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk what are you going to spend all that money on? lol
Apr 8, 2019 4:48 PM - Veho: Hookers and blow.
Apr 8, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 8, 2019 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.npr.org/2019/04/08/710972766/17-foot-python-in-florida-breaks-record-park-officials-say
Apr 8, 2019 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to catch baby pythons and sell them lol
Apr 8, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, babby's first vaccinations were got today. She did pretty ok for them, screamed her head off for like 5 minutes then fell asleep after feeding and just kinda chilled on the way home lol
Apr 8, 2019 7:44 PM - Veho: You have the fever meds and the cooling gel pads?
Apr 8, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fever meds, yes, no cooling gel pads though.
Apr 8, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: Helps if there's any swelling.
Apr 8, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll look into that, thanks 
Apr 8, 2019 7:48 PM - Veho: We vaccinated our younger kid last month so I'm EXTREMELY EXPERIENCED AND KNOWLEGEABLE
Apr 8, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 8, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fiancee hates needles and shots and stuff, so I was holding Fiona while she got her shots and my fiancee said she almost cried just hearing her cry lol
Apr 8, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most the babboo has ever cried with us ever lol
Apr 8, 2019 7:52 PM - Veho: Take care of the little one  
Apr 8, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: I would post that statue of that guy kicking babies and say "parenting tip: don't do this", but he is not PG-13.
Apr 8, 2019 8:05 PM - Veho: Still, "don't kick babies" is sound parenting advice and it's served me well so far.
Apr 8, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 8, 2019 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys look, Veho is smiling 
Apr 8, 2019 9:42 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I have like 30 gabtemp tabs open lol
Apr 8, 2019 9:44 PM - Depravo: I have one too many open.
Apr 8, 2019 9:55 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I also have brave browser open for some *stuff*
Apr 8, 2019 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2019 10:01 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: por
Apr 8, 2019 10:01 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I wont finish that last word
Apr 8, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PORN
Apr 8, 2019 10:08 PM - Chary: D:
Apr 8, 2019 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pour
Apr 8, 2019 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: fa
Apr 8, 2019 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vor
Apr 8, 2019 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2019 10:35 PM - DinohScene: may llamo Peggy Hill por favour!
Apr 8, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 8, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pork Rinds!
Apr 8, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portable hard drive!
Apr 8, 2019 11:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: King of the hill 
Apr 8, 2019 11:06 PM - SG854: The episode when she goes to Mexico and can barely speak spanish is hilarious. How she get a Spanish teaching  job? lol
Apr 8, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would be amazed 
Apr 8, 2019 11:08 PM - SG854: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jyGsKOzEVE
Apr 8, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I once took a class for my MCSE and the teacher didn't know crap....
Apr 8, 2019 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, babby's first vaccinations were got today. She did pretty ok for them, screamed her head off for like 5 minutes then fell asleep after feeding and just kinda chilled on the way home lol < She lasted like a whopping 5 hours of chill, happy baby time until she decided "oh shit, I didn't like those!" and started screaming her head off lol
Apr 8, 2019 11:13 PM - SG854: My teacher had a thick accent and it was hard to understand.
Apr 9, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=211QyEsPuyM
Apr 9, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/211QyEsPuyM?t=454 I hate those... They don't parse in ePSXe so they showed up in the UI as some generic games... I had them properly named but to get them off ePSXe it took me like a week of doing searches by making a folder and just dumping like 20 games in at a time and seeing what games didn't parse right.
Apr 9, 2019 1:11 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: TITTIES
Apr 9, 2019 1:17 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: damn noctosphere got banned
Apr 9, 2019 1:17 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: lol
Apr 9, 2019 1:26 AM - Chary: f
Apr 9, 2019 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 10, 2019)

Apr 9, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-and-intel-core-cpu-market-share-q1-2019/
Apr 9, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not surprised they offer like 95% of the performance at like 70% of the cost
Apr 9, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In some cases more performance Wich is amazing
Apr 9, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Which? Hmmm go go English lol
Apr 9, 2019 5:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Well wait
Apr 9, 2019 5:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Are they also counting laptop sales that have and inside?
Apr 9, 2019 5:03 AM - Ericthegreat: And
Apr 9, 2019 5:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Amd
Apr 9, 2019 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably total chip sales from any source
Apr 9, 2019 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably even counting game consoles like the PS4 and Xbox
Apr 9, 2019 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/mcdonalds-customers-discover-hack-to-get-free-hamburger
Apr 9, 2019 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok that's just weird lol
Apr 9, 2019 6:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eIIvBnj.mp4
Apr 9, 2019 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok it's not that weird lol
Apr 9, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: That free hamburger shit is bananas.
Apr 9, 2019 7:01 AM - Veho: So basically you get 10 buns, with condiments and the slice of pickle, and one whole hamburger?
Apr 9, 2019 7:01 AM - Veho: For free?
Apr 9, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: But the loophole and the carb overload aren't the weird thing.
Apr 9, 2019 7:13 AM - Veho: The weird thing is that you get a $1.10 rebate on a single ingredient from a $1 burger.
Apr 9, 2019 7:13 AM - Veho: Meaning the rest of the ingredients have negative value?
Apr 9, 2019 7:15 AM - Veho: Not sure who came up with that pricing.
Apr 9, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to admit I did worse as a kid lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A store had a coupon for 10 dollars off of watches I found some for 3.99 got cash back did it like 20 times lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally got kicked out of the store lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I sold the watches at school for 2 dollars lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember but I think I bought a NES game with the money
Apr 9, 2019 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/tech/writers-3-year-old-son-disables-ipad-for-half-a-century
Apr 9, 2019 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like a bug
Apr 9, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: Sounds like a reasonable response to brute force login attempts.
Apr 9, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: "You are blocked for IntegerOverflow-1 seconds"
Apr 9, 2019 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 9, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to go home and wait for my 3DSs in like 2
Apr 9, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hours lol
Apr 9, 2019 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kind of excited to get them want to play some emulation on something wwith buttons lol
Apr 9, 2019 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know they aren't the best at it but I'm ok with like 16 bit and down lol
Apr 9, 2019 9:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/user/CatCosplay/submitted
Apr 9, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol aww that cat
Apr 9, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/s7bKPlv
Apr 9, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A different kind of cat lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:10 AM - Veho: Yowza.
Apr 9, 2019 10:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OqXp5nJ.mp4
Apr 9, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that could end up a carpet munching marathon lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour to go then I can sleep for like 5 hours lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do you have a 3DS?
Apr 9, 2019 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only asking if you do because I had a weird question
Apr 9, 2019 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like unencrypted games they work out of the box on havked 3DSs? Lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I have like 200 questions but some of them would have to wait lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aww freeshop is gone lol
Apr 9, 2019 11:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CURoKEL.jpg
Apr 9, 2019 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol reminds me of when I tried to take my grandson to the eye Dr...
Apr 9, 2019 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything was better... lol
Apr 9, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He couldn't comprehend what we where trying to do
Apr 9, 2019 12:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 9, 2019 12:31 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/game-controllers/pp_1698268.html
Apr 9, 2019 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK8g3hKt3xw
Apr 9, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JkQwu_LF3k better than the Pi neat.. lol
Apr 9, 2019 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok there are like 10 3DS Pokemon games... What's the best 1 or 2? Lol
Apr 9, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All of them were shit
Apr 9, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 9, 2019 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only ones I've actually "beaten" (ie. done all the post game shit for) was Sun and Moon. They slightly changed up the formula, so if you get bored of the same ol' shit every time that might be the one's to try
Apr 9, 2019 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never did the Elite Four on any of the others though
Apr 9, 2019 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh how nice, the goodwill store I bought the Atari from sent me the missing controller lol
Apr 9, 2019 3:42 PM - SG854: Still haven’t beat Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon. Have to get to it.
Apr 9, 2019 3:43 PM - SG854: I’m a fan of Gold/ Silver and Black/ White. Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire is cool too.
Apr 9, 2019 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The last games I probably truly enjoyed were HG/SS, everything after has just been a complete miss with me.
Apr 9, 2019 3:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5XNzsf78KE 
Apr 9, 2019 3:48 PM - Ubuntuの刀: How do i look at watched threads?
Apr 9, 2019 3:49 PM - Ubuntuの刀: err... any watched thread, not just unread ones
Apr 9, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When you're on the Watched Thread page (assuming you found that) in the bottom left corner there's a link to "Show all watched threads"
Apr 9, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hit that, it'll show you all your Watched threads, including the read ones
Apr 9, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you haven't found the Watched Threads page, it's on the dropdown box when you hover over your profile picture
Apr 9, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/n9nhyb
Apr 9, 2019 4:02 PM - Veho: I don't like Binging with Babish. I don't mind the show or the food, but the gimmick is meh.
Apr 9, 2019 4:03 PM - Veho: "Recreating fictional foods but the recipes use secret, unknown or impossible ingredients so we'll just pull a recipe out of our ass and cook that instead."
Apr 9, 2019 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So you prefer this then? 
Apr 9, 2019 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaZpmHC3LRg
Apr 9, 2019 4:19 PM - Veho: Guess.
Apr 9, 2019 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guise 
Apr 9, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXoDP24WTiQ&t=239s
Apr 9, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXoDP24WTiQ&t=0
Apr 9, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally got my New 3DS XL's could not be happier zero and I mean zero scratches like brand new 
Apr 9, 2019 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why? 
Apr 9, 2019 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Should have just bought nintendo switch instead
Apr 9, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson has one it's a good system but unhackable lol
Apr 9, 2019 5:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who needs a hacked system to have fun? 
Apr 9, 2019 6:04 PM - DinohScene: I've got a switch
Apr 9, 2019 6:05 PM - DinohScene: gathering dust, sitting on FW 2.1
Apr 9, 2019 6:12 PM - Voxel: I just replaced my left joy-con today
Apr 9, 2019 6:12 PM - Voxel: threw away my other one that had a stuck L button
Apr 9, 2019 6:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Joy cons break easily 
Apr 9, 2019 6:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does it still have that automatic moving analog stick? 
Apr 9, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hackers just wanna have fun!
Apr 9, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's my outlet for being naughty lol that and cigarettes... I do literally nothing else "bad" lol
Apr 9, 2019 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You said Cigarettes, that's "BAD" for you. 
Apr 9, 2019 7:14 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Apr 9, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VtApGu6.jpg
Apr 9, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My poor 3DS's MicroSD slot... it's getting a lot of use lol so far have BS9 and Luma installed... lol
Apr 9, 2019 7:55 PM - Veho: Are you saying it can't take a pounding? 
Apr 9, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol seems that way lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is so easy how do people mess this up? (read thoroughly and no problems....)
Apr 9, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This backing up of the NAND is taking a bit though  lol half done...
Apr 9, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK all finished except the crying lol
Apr 9, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to load up some games and ignore it until I go into work tonight... lol
Apr 9, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird that launching the HB channel with Steel Diver or what ever didn't work every time (like usually by the 2nd or 3rd time) but after BS9 and all that installed it loads from the home screen 100% lol
Apr 9, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is so easy how do people mess this up? (read thoroughly and no problems....) < People can't read 
Apr 9, 2019 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, you're alive. 
Apr 9, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I was not prepared for is how long CIAs take to install lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wasn't prepared for Tom to be here. 
Apr 9, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm using a super fast MicroSD card but it seems not to matter for this part
Apr 9, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom pops in when he has the energy new baby will suck up the next 2-3 years of his life lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this baby a vampire? 
Apr 9, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They all are lol
Apr 9, 2019 10:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 9, 2019 10:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is the site slow for anyone?
Apr 9, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, I think the MSD slot on the 3DS only supports high speed SDHC, which is like a max 25mb/s IIRC
Apr 9, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm getting install rate of a tiny bit over 2MBs a second lol
Apr 9, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But since it's installing too itself that's probably like 4MBs if it was just reading?
Apr 9, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds about the same as I get, yeah
Apr 9, 2019 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think I have just a junky slow micro SD card in mine lol
Apr 9, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think the speed matters once its in the 3DS lol
Apr 9, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the computer I can ram stuff into the MicroSD card at like 100MB's a second but the 3DS not so much lol
Apr 9, 2019 11:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJwi9FBJMyk 
Apr 9, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Sonic Angel Knight
Apr 10, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AT Games is sad
Apr 10, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They make me sad
Apr 10, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the easier consoles to emulate and still they fuck up on a continuous basis lol
Apr 10, 2019 1:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think sound emulation on sega genesis is proven to be difficult 
Apr 10, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only because they don't try it has been perfected on the PC for many many years
Apr 10, 2019 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the mega sg does a pretty good job at it and they didn't even have the luxury of using existing emulator code


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 11, 2019)

Apr 10, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See they put in the effort pLus it's a fpga so they had to recreate the chips an even harder job
Apr 10, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fully endorse fpga stuff it's the future of emulation
Apr 10, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they will do hybrid fpga and software for more modern systems
Apr 10, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HLE for like CPU and GPU and fpga for as much as possible
Apr 10, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 3D effect on the New 3DS XL is leaps better than the launch 3DS I played with at launch
Apr 10, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprised the hell out of me
Apr 10, 2019 5:03 AM - Veho: The 3D effect on the launch model was not bad but it only worked in one horribly tiny sweet spot and tended to break if you so much as breathed too hard.
Apr 10, 2019 5:03 AM - Veho: New 3DS was a huge improvement.
Apr 10, 2019 5:04 AM - Veho: http://i.imgur.com/1ZI8o.png
Apr 10, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/04/09/samsung-128gb-microsd-card-sale-amazon-prime/
Apr 10, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Apr 10, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aawwe Dragon Quest VIII is not in 3D still looks amazing lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Having too much fun at work lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:46 AM - Veho: Stop having fun  
Apr 10, 2019 5:46 AM - Veho: Work is supposed to be miserable  
Apr 10, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is  the 3DS just makes it less so lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm watching an empty parking lot in the middle of a swamp the only people here are locked up inside lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The place is one of those holding facilities for poeple they are semi crazy so 3-7 days depending on how bad off they are and battered women
Apr 10, 2019 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly drug addicts I believe
Apr 10, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xepaqFY.jpg
Apr 10, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beats by Dre needs a version of that lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just shape it like his penis lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby will be born knowing how to rap lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Tom tried that.... Lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/08/no-apple-not-releasing-subwoofer-butt-plug-8318384/amp/
Apr 10, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: Awwww  
Apr 10, 2019 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2019 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loving DQ8 so good lol
Apr 10, 2019 6:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J9AR0fz.gif
Apr 10, 2019 7:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WqZ7Skl.jpg
Apr 10, 2019 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Forest sex is hawt lol
Apr 10, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/guide-gateshark-codes-on-rosalina.514328/
Apr 10, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need this lol
Apr 10, 2019 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.businessinsider.com/japan-lost-an-f-35-in-the-pacific-russia-or-china-may-find-it-first-2019-4
Apr 10, 2019 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so dumb....
Apr 10, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I hand a brand new laptop too some guys living in the rain forest they can't pop out clone PCs next year there is a whole support group of tech involved in making the parts...
Apr 10, 2019 8:17 AM - Veho: But they can sell it on.
Apr 10, 2019 8:18 AM - Veho: And someone more connected could get their hands on it.
Apr 10, 2019 8:18 AM - Veho: Granted, that someone could also just buy the stupid laptop online, but still.
Apr 10, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe probably worst case scenario somehow they crack the encrypted software and find some bug in the radar system
Apr 10, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe something that crashes it or creates ghost images or something
Apr 10, 2019 8:23 AM - Veho: You can reverse engineer all sorts of stuff.
Apr 10, 2019 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just don't think they have the manufacturing capacity to make the stuff maybe a gimped old tech version
Apr 10, 2019 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Software wise Russia and China are good hardware they are a bit behind for now
Apr 10, 2019 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes reverse engineering stuff is worse than making it yourself the journey can lead to different paths....
Apr 10, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: You don't think China, who does pretty much all manufacturing for the US, is capable of manufacturing a copy?
Apr 10, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: 
Apr 10, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: And you're getting way too philosophical there.
Apr 10, 2019 8:39 AM - Veho: New materials and technologies are not that far removed from the common base that getting to them one way VS the other would make such a difference.
Apr 10, 2019 8:40 AM - Veho: Meaning they're not five or six technological leaps ahead.
Apr 10, 2019 8:41 AM - Veho: It's not like the Chinese or Russians are stuck with steam engines and coal, and suddenly find a fighter jet and try to recreate it.
Apr 10, 2019 9:01 AM - Veho: Youtube cuts video titles that don't fit under the video thumbnail, but sometimes it cuts them in weird spots.
Apr 10, 2019 9:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SyKbIPE.png
Apr 10, 2019 9:02 AM - Veho: YOU WILL NEVER EAT
Apr 10, 2019 9:02 AM - Veho: I don't want to watch that video.
Apr 10, 2019 9:02 AM - Veho: I'm scared.
Apr 10, 2019 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Russia isn't steam no but they are struggling with stuff we fielded in the 90s let alone something 30 years more advamced
Apr 10, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Advanced even lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In some ways they are ahead of us but in some key areas they are severely behind
Apr 10, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not saying they can't catch up but they need to build up tech sector like what China is attempting
Apr 10, 2019 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Remains to be seen how well China does but so far they are rocking it
Apr 10, 2019 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they wanted they could have a comparable military to the US within 10 years no problem
Apr 10, 2019 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Russia just is like me in a way just getting into smart phones in spite of everyone else having them for ten years lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 3 hours I get to go home yayyy 
Apr 10, 2019 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Big owl just scared the crap out of me lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flew right by my open window
Apr 10, 2019 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.indieretronews.com/2019/04/winuae-420-another-feature-packed-amiga.html?m=1
Apr 10, 2019 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Apr 10, 2019 9:40 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXCRcKk1dI
Apr 10, 2019 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/dutch-f-16-takes-cannon-fire-from-itself/
Apr 10, 2019 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn too fast lol
Apr 10, 2019 10:17 AM - Veho: Faster than a speeding bullet!
Apr 10, 2019 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that would scare me a lot not gonna lie lol
Apr 10, 2019 11:19 AM - Flame: yeah well they should make the bullets faster
Apr 10, 2019 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think lol I'm sure there is some physical reason they can't?
Apr 10, 2019 11:26 AM - Flame: the bullets are lazy fat shits
Apr 10, 2019 11:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NUJ6uzI.jpg
Apr 10, 2019 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wind resistance and the kind of force used to propel the bullet before it breaks up, Psi. Can only push something so fast before its obliterated. Even something as pointy and aerodynamic as a bullet lol
Apr 10, 2019 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why we need laser guns 
Apr 10, 2019 12:49 PM - Flame: make bullets with burners at the back
Apr 10, 2019 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We did that Flame, they're called rockets ;O;
Apr 10, 2019 12:51 PM - Flame: small rocket. big bullet with burners.
Apr 10, 2019 12:52 PM - Flame: bullets dont kill people. people kill people.
Apr 10, 2019 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was actually a gun made like that in the 60s or something. Forget the name, it was like microjet or something stupid lol
Apr 10, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: Bullets don't kill people. Big rockets kill people.
Apr 10, 2019 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyrojet < ah, that
Apr 10, 2019 12:56 PM - Flame: anything new tom?
Apr 10, 2019 12:57 PM - Flame: hows the baby? hope she is well and happy
Apr 10, 2019 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby is good. Got her first set of vaccinations Monday, so she was a bit fussy and unhappy, but she's pretty much all good since last night
Apr 10, 2019 12:58 PM - Flame: <3
Apr 10, 2019 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lrn2 ;O;
Apr 10, 2019 1:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do laser guns exist? 
Apr 10, 2019 1:21 PM - Flame: do they but international law says we cant use them until we have a man step on Mars.
Apr 10, 2019 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not tiny little laser pistols and such, but there are massive fucking laser guns meant for things like drone/missile defense that have been tested
Apr 10, 2019 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think there are any actually in use anywhere as of yet, but they exist
Apr 10, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some Chinese company claims they made a legit laser gun, but AFAIK it hasn't been heard from since it's "announcement" in 2017 or whatever lol
Apr 10, 2019 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZKZM-500 < This thing lol
Apr 10, 2019 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, holy shit fucking finally: https://blog.us.playstation.com/2019/04/10/online-id-change-on-psn-your-questions-answered/
Apr 10, 2019 1:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Go post that in the news section tom 
Apr 10, 2019 1:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, tom did good today. Contribution to the site. 
Apr 10, 2019 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2019 2:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't laugh. this is his shining moment. 
Apr 10, 2019 2:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It doesn't come often.
Apr 10, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That gyrojet thing was awesome... if the person you where shooting at was over 20 feet away any closer and it might bruise you lol
Apr 10, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: after a short distance though it was like .357 or something
Apr 10, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: problem was it had way less accuracy than a regular gun.
Apr 10, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OngjCavQjrY
Apr 10, 2019 2:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, should I buy a At.Games console? 
Apr 10, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is one at games Genesis that can be fixed but it is not hackable
Apr 10, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to solder some stuff to the sound chip but it only makes it passable
Apr 10, 2019 2:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think the answer you meant to give was "No" 
Apr 10, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Share https://youtu.be/mA-vJWW9WaQ
Apr 10, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here is the video lol
Apr 10, 2019 2:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 10, 2019 2:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's is a reason not to buy it
Apr 10, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W4yTL-9gZE
Apr 10, 2019 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 10, 2019 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: Well damn, somehow I wasn't finding the shoutbox
Apr 10, 2019 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: guess it has been a while
Apr 10, 2019 3:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Has it? 
Apr 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: For me yes.
Apr 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol 
Apr 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: Since I started working I can only lurk around.
Apr 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: * toss Skelletonike a beer * 
Apr 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need to lurk
Apr 10, 2019 3:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's the only fun you gonna have here. 
Apr 10, 2019 3:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is why Psi is always in this box and not posting in forums.
Apr 10, 2019 3:53 PM - Skelletonike: Once a upon a time I was quite active.
Apr 10, 2019 3:53 PM - Skelletonike: Especially in the SB
Apr 10, 2019 3:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twice upon a time, well lighting doesn't strike twice 
Apr 10, 2019 3:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: In the same place.
Apr 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Unless you play final fantasy X
Apr 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hate that part 
Apr 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Skelletonike: Well..
Apr 10, 2019 3:56 PM - Skelletonike: It isn't imposible. Just more like nigh impossible.
Apr 10, 2019 3:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well no one ever points out the impossible, just what is not likely to happen.
Apr 10, 2019 3:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: People care more about odds, not facts.
Apr 10, 2019 3:58 PM - Skelletonike: All I care about right know is for 5.30pm to arrive.
Apr 10, 2019 3:58 PM - Skelletonike: 32mins too far away. :'(
Apr 10, 2019 3:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's impossible for someone to fly naturally, but does it mean it won't happen? What are the odds? 
Apr 10, 2019 3:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Go watch a 30 minute youtube video 
Apr 10, 2019 3:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLNKUT2ZbDI
Apr 10, 2019 3:58 PM - Skelletonike: I can't, I'm at work.
Apr 10, 2019 3:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FYI, that isn't 30 minutes. 
Apr 10, 2019 3:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well guess you could just make the best of it
Apr 10, 2019 3:59 PM - Skelletonike: Still need to work on managing the website and do stuff until work ends for the day
Apr 10, 2019 4:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: website? O_O
Apr 10, 2019 4:01 PM - Skelletonike: Yeah, I'm responsible for the e-commerce where I work at. That includes managing the website and maintaining it.
Apr 10, 2019 4:02 PM - Skelletonike: It's a reasonably big company with over 80 years, so the website/online store, ends up being a pain at times.
Apr 10, 2019 4:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 10, 2019 4:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is your job fun?
Apr 10, 2019 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: Depends. Sometimes I need to rename thousands of pictures and review thousands of lines with all the products we have... Sometimes I end up helping with carrying stuff around, those days end up quite tiring.
Apr 10, 2019 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: On a general basis, it ain't that bad though. I have a decent amount of freedom to do what I want as long as I do my job.
Apr 10, 2019 4:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that why you're here 
Apr 10, 2019 4:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Flexing that freedom
Apr 10, 2019 4:09 PM - Skelletonike: Well yeah. Today was a slow day, not much to do so I was just organizing files and documents while keeping an eye to see if any orders were arriving.
Apr 10, 2019 4:10 PM - Skelletonike: The cleaning lady is making a lot of noise with the vacuum cleaner now though. Guess I'll end the day with a headache fml.
Apr 10, 2019 4:12 PM - Skelletonike: And damn. Dinoh is now a mod. =O Things sure change.
Apr 10, 2019 4:22 PM - DinohScene: Skel!
Apr 10, 2019 4:25 PM - Skelletonike: Hey Dinoh! =O
Apr 10, 2019 4:26 PM - DinohScene: haven't seen you around in eons
Apr 10, 2019 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: I've been lurking around. Haven't been active though.
Apr 10, 2019 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: I came around just the other day to check how to do a system transfer from two 3ds (an old and a new) with cfw
Apr 10, 2019 4:32 PM - Skelletonike: Kinda sad that I now buy tons of games but have no time to play them all. :')
Apr 10, 2019 4:32 PM - Flame: i know the feels Skelletonike
Apr 10, 2019 4:33 PM - Flame: when you have money no time. when you have time no money
Apr 10, 2019 4:33 PM - Skelletonike: It's an endless loop. :'(
Apr 10, 2019 4:33 PM - Flame: until you die
Apr 10, 2019 4:34 PM - Skelletonike: I still need to buy a ps vr kit though. I heard re7 is awesome on it.
Apr 10, 2019 4:41 PM - DinohScene: I know the feel
Apr 10, 2019 4:41 PM - DinohScene: I mostly stick to GTAO the last couple of months
Apr 10, 2019 4:44 PM - Skelletonike: I don't like gta. Rpg's are my way of life.
Apr 10, 2019 4:44 PM - Skelletonike: Horror games, adventure games and obv hentai ones too, albeit not as much as rpg's
Apr 10, 2019 4:45 PM - DinohScene: lagged out sessions ftw
Apr 10, 2019 4:46 PM - DinohScene: fuck being bothered by tryhards every 5 seconds
Apr 10, 2019 4:46 PM - Skelletonike: Lol.
Apr 10, 2019 4:46 PM - DinohScene: besides, it's just me and the boyfriend
Apr 10, 2019 4:47 PM - DinohScene: occasionally, some arsehat manages to get in the session
Apr 10, 2019 4:47 PM - DinohScene: but we've got kick options
Apr 10, 2019 4:47 PM - DinohScene: otherwise it's abandon session and lag out another one : D
Apr 10, 2019 4:51 PM - Skelletonike: Only online game I've been playing lately is elder of scrolls online on the ps4 due to laziness
Apr 10, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn just looked at how hard it is too use 1 hacked 3DS to hack another one... It's almost easier just to hack it from scratch lol
Apr 10, 2019 5:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Skel, just eject the disc and put in a new one. it's not that hard 
Apr 10, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am currently playing the crap out of Dragon Quest VIII on it... It's the best version of it so far 
Apr 10, 2019 5:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can even force eject from the home menu 
Apr 10, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost improved enough I would almost call it a remaster...
Apr 10, 2019 6:11 PM - Megadriver94: I think it would be best for Bethesda to put THES series to rest
Apr 10, 2019 6:19 PM - Megadriver94: *to rest after TES VI
Apr 10, 2019 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree lol
Apr 10, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Skyrim was a good game  although I think I only beat it once... for me it was like GTA V I tend to get wrapped up in just doing my own thing the entire planet could blow up and I would miss it lol
Apr 10, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Megadriver you didn't fix the thing that was actually wrong lol (THES)
Apr 10, 2019 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fat change they are gonna put the series to rest, it's gonna live forever even as the series gets worse and worse just like final Fantasy
Apr 10, 2019 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: chance*
Apr 10, 2019 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's their main series after all, the thing they're most well known for
Apr 10, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fantasy stopped being good after the PS1 games 
Apr 10, 2019 7:21 PM - Veho: *SNES
Apr 10, 2019 7:21 PM - Veho: 
Apr 10, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think it peaked on the SNES for sure
Apr 10, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a great game Final Fantasy III lol
Apr 10, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think RPG's in general seemed to peak at that point in time... Final Fantasy III Chrono Trigger Phantasy Star and so many more
Apr 10, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that the PS1 and PS2 didn't have some awesome RPG's
Apr 10, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing Dragon Quest VIII again it's like a good book I just can't put it down lol
Apr 10, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn QR code software install for the 3DS is nice lol
Apr 10, 2019 8:05 PM - Veho: QR what now?
Apr 10, 2019 8:06 PM - Veho: You scan a code and the 3DS downloads the game?
Apr 10, 2019 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you embed the link into a QR code and whatever homebrew it was that installs shit will download and install it
Apr 10, 2019 8:29 PM - Veho: Nifty.
Apr 10, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah beats dissasembling the 3DS to install some 500K file lol
Apr 10, 2019 8:38 PM - Arras: It's pretty much the perfect use case of QR codes - to quickly copy a URL to a device where typing it would be a pain
Apr 10, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGqP7JjQlgE
Apr 10, 2019 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCZ-Z-OZFUs 
Apr 10, 2019 8:55 PM - migles: i am playing overwatch, there is a dude named tom bombarolo
Apr 10, 2019 8:59 PM - migles: and he is now angry with me because i killed him 3 times in a row
Apr 10, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop killing Tom  lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you want him to kill you instead? 
Apr 10, 2019 9:04 PM - migles: i was not after him lol, we had a tracer vs tracer fight, he won cuz i was 200MS latency lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:04 PM - migles: i swapped to mei, the dude went at me, i sniped him
Apr 10, 2019 9:05 PM - migles: he swaped 2 more times to get me lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:06 PM - DinohScene: lel, tryhard
Apr 10, 2019 9:06 PM - migles: i always try hard dinoh ;O;
Apr 10, 2019 9:07 PM - DinohScene: go away tryhard
Apr 10, 2019 9:07 PM - migles: i am already a loser in real life, i don't support being in a stupid game :c
Apr 10, 2019 9:08 PM - DinohScene: lol, that's debatable
Apr 10, 2019 9:09 PM - migles: i am a very bad loser in games, but not the "kid" kind
Apr 10, 2019 9:10 PM - migles: i see like 20 year olds sometimes going in the mic or chat "you fucking noobs" or shit like that lol, it amazes me, they are fuckind old enough its only a game
Apr 10, 2019 9:10 PM - migles: but when i lose, i get truly sad and start to wonder about being a fucking loser in life lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:14 PM - migles: i once had a friend who was 29, way older than me at the time, and he would behave in such a way in the games chats i got so embarassed i ghosted him lol
Apr 10, 2019 9:14 PM - DinohScene: some people take games way to serious
Apr 10, 2019 9:15 PM - DinohScene: I avoid public servers/sessions at all costs : D
Apr 10, 2019 9:15 PM - migles: but dinoh i already lack real social life
Apr 10, 2019 9:15 PM - migles: you want me to get rid of fake internet social life
Apr 10, 2019 9:16 PM - Ryccardo: I hate FPSes but I managed to kinda enjoy them by playing in a "team of 2"
Apr 10, 2019 9:16 PM - Ryccardo: which means a friend at the controller and me at the bluetooth hedphones
Apr 10, 2019 9:17 PM - migles: hows that ryc?
Apr 10, 2019 9:18 PM - Ryccardo: last time I did it, in 2009, was kinda fun
Apr 10, 2019 9:50 PM - Megadriver94: Jdbye, people said
Apr 10, 2019 10:00 PM - Megadriver94: Jdbye, concnering TES going on forever; people said the same thing about Duke Nukem and Mass Effect. But then Forever and Andromeda fucked those series up.  Who's to say that TES VI won't be as much of a failure as Duke Nukem Forever?
Apr 10, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because TES VI wasn't passed around like a cheap whore and restarted over and over like Duke Nukem was?
Apr 10, 2019 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Andromeda also had a very rocky development. As far as anyone is aware, TES VI is going on as planned
Apr 11, 2019 12:35 AM - kenenthk: New avgn
Apr 11, 2019 12:38 AM - Xzi: well...one must consider what the state of "as planned" looks like for Bethesda 
Apr 11, 2019 12:38 AM - Xzi: same decaying engine with a million bugs on launch
Apr 11, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: weird I can't get homebrew channel to launch on this 3DS.... I got my 3DS working no problems but this one refuses lol
Apr 11, 2019 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Ask gamestop
Apr 11, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 11, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt they know as much as me and I am a noob lol
Apr 11, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh that did it lol
Apr 11, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi are you using the right gbl? https://github.com/fincs/new-hbmenu/releases/
Apr 11, 2019 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: hbl*
Apr 11, 2019 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Thanks for letting us know that did it
Apr 11, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so lol
Apr 11, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am using this guide https://3ds.hacks.guide/finalizing-setup
Apr 11, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost done 
Apr 11, 2019 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: was the fix to use that version of hbl?
Apr 11, 2019 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: or did you actually ask the guy at gamestop lol
Apr 11, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I had in my haste copied over some extra folders from steel hax and for some reason it was causing an issue
Apr 11, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't think extra folders could do it... I just assumed as long as the right ones where in the right spot that everything was OK but nahhh not so much lol
Apr 11, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also noticed that on my wifes 3DS that launching HB Channel was a 100% thing from Steel Diver... where on mine it was like 33% until I switched too the cia of the homebrew channel lol
Apr 11, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd behavior lol
Apr 11, 2019 2:27 AM - Megadriver94: Bandicam or Xsplit... Hmmm...
Apr 11, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chat Roulette
Apr 11, 2019 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/66004677 Got it for 81 bucks 
Apr 11, 2019 2:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING*
Apr 11, 2019 2:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 11, 2019 2:58 AM - Megadriver94: Welp...
Apr 11, 2019 3:03 AM - Megadriver94: TES deserves to run on either Havok, CRY, or Unreal Engine.
Apr 11, 2019 3:13 AM - Megadriver94: I mean it. TES VI deserves abetter Engine than Gambryo. Why not Unreal, Havok, CRY, or make another One from scratch?
Apr 11, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know how to change Windows 10's download folder back to the old view... It's completely fucked as it is lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 12, 2019)

Apr 11, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnnf42BQTfo LOL
Apr 11, 2019 4:51 AM - Veho: Aladdin dick enhancer?
Apr 11, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol pretty much
Apr 11, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zuPKNl1.mp4
Apr 11, 2019 10:29 AM - kenenthk: You know it's sad when 3rd party websites ship faster than Walmart
Apr 11, 2019 10:35 AM - Veho: Isn't Walmart a 3rd party website?
Apr 11, 2019 11:33 AM - kenenthk: I guess it depends if you buy their own products?
Apr 11, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: They do have their own electronics under Onn name
Apr 11, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/04/10/2254207/chinese-scientists-have-put-human-brain-genes-in-monkeys----and-yes-they-may-be-smarter
Apr 11, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GYSeXLr5sY
Apr 11, 2019 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw that same news post months ago
Apr 11, 2019 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: slashdot is recycling news now
Apr 11, 2019 3:16 PM - Skelletonike: Good afternon.
Apr 11, 2019 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye always repeats but it's hilarious lol
Apr 11, 2019 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Not sure if I should be drink while on amoxicillin
Apr 11, 2019 4:49 PM - kenenthk: But fuck my ears in pain and I don't have medical insurance yet
Apr 11, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk congrats on killing off your antibiotic lol
Apr 11, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drinking while on antibiotics is a no go. Might as well not take them.
Apr 11, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's an old wives tale Psi lol
Apr 11, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It really just depends on the antibiotic, some have bad side effects with alcohol but most don't
Apr 11, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amoxicillin AFAIK doesn't
Apr 11, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nhs.uk/common-health-questions/medicines/can-i-drink-alcohol-while-taking-antibiotics/
Apr 11, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems your right lol
Apr 11, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, you should still avoid alcohol anyways lol
Apr 11, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a best practice if your sick anyway lol
Apr 11, 2019 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Guinness isn't alchohol its water
Apr 11, 2019 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's a book of world records 
Apr 11, 2019 5:37 PM - kenenthk: That link just tol
Apr 11, 2019 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Taught me to avoid women on metronidazole
Apr 11, 2019 5:39 PM - kenenthk: Now I know what to ask on a first date
Apr 11, 2019 5:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: A hug 
Apr 11, 2019 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Naked hugs sure
Apr 11, 2019 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 11, 2019 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bad first date advice.
Apr 11, 2019 5:50 PM - kenenthk: It ain't mine is what you say on the 2nd date
Apr 11, 2019 5:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bad 2nd date advice 
Apr 11, 2019 5:54 PM - kenenthk: That's how marriage happens
Apr 11, 2019 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Touching hands is how marriages happen, and babies are made. 
Apr 11, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best thing to do on the first date is be completely yourself. If they don't like you this will save a lot of time lol
Apr 11, 2019 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if you don't like yourself? 
Apr 11, 2019 5:57 PM - kenenthk: But psi that's how your marriage turned out
Apr 11, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird my wife, her 3DS is like .10 MBps a second faster installing CIA files than mine. I wonder if it's the MicroSD card or the 3DS... lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Buy things legal
Apr 11, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No  lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I did just buy 4 games  lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:01 PM - kenenthk: I have the FBI logo for a reason
Apr 11, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/66004677
Apr 11, 2019 6:01 PM - kenenthk: I copied it
Apr 11, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After shipping and everything it's going to cost me like 91 dollars lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad for a New 3DS XL and 4 DS games 
Apr 11, 2019 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Uremum cost 91 dollars
Apr 11, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe for 5 minutes of time, but what would you do with the other 4 minutes? lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Make her clean
Apr 11, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:03 PM - kenenthk: I scared a guy at work with a bag clip
Apr 11, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phobia of bag clips? lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:04 PM - kenenthk: It wouldn't open and flew out my fingers
Apr 11, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://allthatsinteresting.com/weird-phobias
Apr 11, 2019 6:04 PM - kenenthk: He cut a guy open for robbing him but got scared of a bag clip
Apr 11, 2019 6:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, know any wireless headset that is less than $80?
Apr 11, 2019 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Get a job at a call center free headphones
Apr 11, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk those things suck 99% of the time
Apr 11, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other 1% belong to like tech support call centers for like Dell or something
Apr 11, 2019 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVtwD7xkhqU
Apr 11, 2019 6:29 PM - kenenthk: I must've ordered too much ejuice never have I made a order and they had to ship out two different boxes at separate times
Apr 11, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol was it a subscription?
Apr 11, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes in the fine print....
Apr 11, 2019 6:33 PM - kenenthk: No 50 bucks thisll last like 3 months
Apr 11, 2019 6:34 PM - kenenthk: Which is a great deal considering one can run 20
Apr 11, 2019 6:35 PM - kenenthk: I bet all that liquid weighs down a box heavy af that's like a gallons worth
Apr 11, 2019 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put your dick in it?
Apr 11, 2019 6:37 PM - kenenthk: I throw it on your daughter
Apr 11, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then tell your girlfriend to close her eyes that you got her a new vape  lol
Apr 11, 2019 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Really tho I'm jealous of girls sometime they can find just about anything to make them happy
Apr 11, 2019 6:42 PM - Megadriver94: I miss the old Bethesda
Apr 11, 2019 7:05 PM - AtsuNii: yeah, old bethesda will be missed
Apr 11, 2019 7:15 PM - Megadriver94: Xbox One can access both Twitch and MIXER. Can PS4 do that?
Apr 11, 2019 7:20 PM - migles: So, today a girl asked for my phone number
Apr 11, 2019 7:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, they have out run on the nintendo switch 
Apr 11, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: guys, a girl asked for my number :c
Apr 11, 2019 7:23 PM - Megadriver94: I want enhcnaed Switch ports of TES 1 and 2.
Apr 11, 2019 7:23 PM - kenenthk: You rather it be a guy?
Apr 11, 2019 7:24 PM - migles: well kenenthk, she asked because she is being sorry about my terrible life
Apr 11, 2019 7:24 PM - DinohScene: GG migs!
Apr 11, 2019 7:24 PM - DinohScene: turn her into your personal healer in vidya gaems!
Apr 11, 2019 7:25 PM - migles: The Vet lady is my friend, so she was talking with me and i started to rant how miserable i am and how a trash i am and etc etc etc
Apr 11, 2019 7:26 PM - migles: so the daughter listened the conversaion half way, and she was so sorry she asked me my number to give me a call and have a drink sometime
Apr 11, 2019 7:26 PM - DinohScene: nextflix and GBAtemp migs : D
Apr 11, 2019 7:26 PM - Megadriver94: *enhanced
Apr 11, 2019 7:26 PM - migles: so, i was doing it wrong all the time, i tought i had to pretent do be a normal human to get girls numbers, i just need to make them sorry for me
Apr 11, 2019 7:27 PM - migles: dins, it gets better
Apr 11, 2019 7:27 PM - DinohScene: hey, I found me boyfriend on a gay dating app
Apr 11, 2019 7:27 PM - migles: she asked for my number while the boyfriend was right next to her
Apr 11, 2019 7:27 PM - DinohScene: speaking about boyfriends, it's time to pick him up, we're getting the keys tomorrow : D
Apr 11, 2019 7:27 PM - migles: so she was really super sorry that i have no friends and have a shity life and don't go out and etc
Apr 11, 2019 7:27 PM - DinohScene: HAHAHA, steal the wench away!
Apr 11, 2019 7:28 PM - DinohScene: I'll be back later migs!
Apr 11, 2019 7:28 PM - migles: lel dins
Apr 11, 2019 7:28 PM - migles: you are like the best dude in the internet
Apr 11, 2019 7:28 PM - migles: i wish i was gay for you dins :c
Apr 11, 2019 7:29 PM - DinohScene: <З
Apr 11, 2019 7:29 PM - migles: i feel like making a blog lol
Apr 11, 2019 7:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wonder if everyone swap genders, just like that one episode of futurama 
Apr 11, 2019 7:33 PM - migles: i am so straight i wouldn't mind be a woman just to have lady parts
Apr 11, 2019 7:34 PM - migles: this reminds me about that joke about spiders mating with any spider just for the change of being the oposite gender
Apr 11, 2019 7:34 PM - migles: this joke: https://imgur.com/gallery/MGgjzYf
Apr 11, 2019 7:42 PM - Arecaidian Fox: Hey, variety is the spice of life~
Apr 11, 2019 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, it's a fox! 
Apr 11, 2019 7:47 PM - Arecaidian Fox: :3
Apr 11, 2019 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI 
Apr 11, 2019 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sony trying to make Esports events watchable on vr 
Apr 11, 2019 8:51 PM - Megadriver94: Why is there no Xbox One VR?
Apr 11, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Because Microsoft knows not to waste money
Apr 11, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Let's spend $300 on said device that we'll only make about 10 games for
Apr 11, 2019 9:05 PM - Joe88: they have a pretty poor track record with accesories and support
Apr 11, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, I'm surprised Windows Mixed Reality headsets aren't supported on the XBOne
Apr 11, 2019 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Microsoft couldn't even fix the xbox kinect for 360 
Apr 11, 2019 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one using that anymore
Apr 11, 2019 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or making games for it
Apr 11, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have kinnect and a game or two for it but I have never tried it... lol
Apr 11, 2019 10:42 PM - Memoir: The "motion control" fad kind of died since VR became more affordable. So, keeping Kinect alive didn't make sense when you look at the numbers.
Apr 11, 2019 11:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kinect is trash anyway 
Apr 11, 2019 11:09 PM - Memoir: Good idea, poor execution.
Apr 11, 2019 11:16 PM - Megadriver94: Well, then why not make a VR interface with Xbox One consoles in mind? They ought to have learned something from the mostly mixed at best reception of the Kinect.
Apr 11, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I remember kinnect originally being much better but Microsoft bought the company and made it much cheaper and so much worse...
Apr 11, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Originally kinnect was supposed to have like a processor of some sort and RAM inside the device plus more sensors and stuff lol
Apr 11, 2019 11:24 PM - Megadriver94: Switch VR headset is comeing
Apr 11, 2019 11:24 PM - Megadriver94: *coming
Apr 11, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol is it made of cardboard?
Apr 11, 2019 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Apr 11, 2019 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: kinect existed before m$?
Apr 11, 2019 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the kinect hardware is actually decent, seen people do some impressive things with it
Apr 11, 2019 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: m$ just can't make anything good for it
Apr 11, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: ninty at least usually has some good games to show off their gimmicks
Apr 11, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: wii u was a bit of a fail there, it had nintendoland making great use of the gamepad and that was literally the only thing
Apr 11, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: not even mario party made use of it
Apr 11, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: or i guess maybe it was used for the bowser party mode? but that sucked anyway
Apr 11, 2019 11:53 PM - Megadriver94: There needs to be a fully functional VR interface for PCs and Macs.
Apr 12, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I remember kinnect originally being much better but Microsoft bought the company and made it much cheaper and so much worse... < Uhh, no. MS was heading the development of Kinect from the start. The hardware sensors used were from a different company, but they didn't buy anyone out and made it shittier or anything
Apr 12, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Really fascinating device though, I'm glad it's being used for third party stuff
Apr 12, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xboner revision was super fucking fancy, hardware wise. Had a lot of fancy bells and whistle that could have been super fucking cool if anyone ever bothered utilizing them
Apr 12, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be more interested in that room thingy
Apr 12, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Where it looks like part of the game is being projected outside the TV lol
Apr 12, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Bhvm6tYUrgY?t=77
Apr 12, 2019 12:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Mega VR interface you mean like a neural link?
Apr 12, 2019 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the image was pretty shit though. i mean if you want a projector get a projector and you'll have a much better experience than this
Apr 12, 2019 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: image was too shit to be useful, may as well be using ambilight, same effect
Apr 12, 2019 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean it is still kinda cool but so is ambilightt
Apr 12, 2019 12:34 AM - Megadriver94: jdbye yeah maybe a neural netlink or at least support for the altergaze set for some games and other software
Apr 12, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the Wii there is the Homebrew browser is there something like that on the 3DS?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 13, 2019)

Apr 12, 2019 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Is kodi on roku express
Apr 12, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I know of butayne?
Apr 12, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe even lol
Apr 12, 2019 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=kodi+for+roku&oq=kodi+for+roju&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.15168j0j4&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Apr 12, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: I got Kodi and Roku confused the other day.
Apr 12, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U9HB71X.jpg
Apr 12, 2019 12:15 PM - kenenthk: I cleaned out my vents and fuck I need to do that more often
Apr 12, 2019 12:19 PM - Veho: Is that a euphemism?
Apr 12, 2019 12:22 PM - kenenthk: Stop making me Google words
Apr 12, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2019 12:45 PM - kenenthk: Swear though got a handful worth of dust bunnies out of my vents
Apr 12, 2019 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25wR-S6Vhj0&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 12, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4jCbt4FM7Y
Apr 12, 2019 1:19 PM - eyeliner: Hello, boys and girls of all ages!
Apr 12, 2019 1:25 PM - Chary: Yo
Apr 12, 2019 1:26 PM - plasturion: Hi
Apr 12, 2019 1:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 12, 2019 1:40 PM - Chary: Slow morning
Apr 12, 2019 1:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Drink coffee, it helps speed things up 
Apr 12, 2019 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it certainly helps speed up my bowel movements
Apr 12, 2019 3:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 12, 2019 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: ie it gives me diarrhea
Apr 12, 2019 5:28 PM - pohaxsf: baby mwah
Apr 12, 2019 5:41 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/adzYW5DZoWs
Apr 12, 2019 5:46 PM - Veho: THE FUCK
Apr 12, 2019 5:58 PM - Veho: Start a thread about it so I can rave.
Apr 12, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 12, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shouldn't Luke have been a king?
Apr 12, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Princess Padchange or what ever was his mom?
Apr 12, 2019 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/intels-priceless-i9-9990xe-now-has-a-price-e2999/
Apr 12, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 255 watts lol Damn Intel
Apr 12, 2019 6:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh gosh, t-hug was here. 
Apr 12, 2019 6:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one told me. 
Apr 12, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/star-wars-episode-ix-the-rise-of-skywalker.535835/
Apr 12, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2019 8:14 PM - Veho: http://wondermark.com/c/2019-04-12-1472giraffe.png
Apr 12, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why only 1 thing... I need to burn a lot of different things alive to be entertained lol
Apr 12, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: They're available as DLC
Apr 12, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am getting good at this Sharkiva thing
Apr 12, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3DS cheats program, it has some quirks but overall I like it lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna shave off like 20-30 hours of my Dragon Quest VIII game lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: off of even lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just used the 10X gold and exp codes. So no grinding or at least very little
Apr 12, 2019 9:10 PM - Veho: That might even make it playable.
Apr 12, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it's a fantastic game I have it on the PS2 and the guide book for it but to play legit and do any side quests and stuff it's like 180 hours or something lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:14 PM - Veho: I hate grinding in RPGs.
Apr 12, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Apr 12, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really don't love cheats that break the game but in my opinion extra exp and gold in RPG's just makes them better it doesn't break anything
Apr 12, 2019 9:15 PM - Veho: I like games to be about skill and wit, not just about how much time you spend pressing the same sequence of buttons.
Apr 12, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
Apr 12, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RPG's tend to be "Get killed by boss" go grind 10 levels "Kill boss easily"
Apr 12, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But with 10X exp and gold you can just skip to the kill boss part lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:21 PM - Veho: 
Apr 12, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXa9Iv1MJek
Apr 12, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7ioTNHaDOg LOL This makes no sense.... and yet it exists...
Apr 12, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s9so0EzGpQ What is with Light gun games on the 3DS? Why is that a thing,,,, kik
Apr 12, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh man there are 3 Crayon Shin Chan games on the 3DS... I bet completely unplayable unless you speak or read Japanese... lol
Apr 12, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY04Ju3nliE How many light gun games are there for the 3DS? lol
Apr 13, 2019 1:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, do you use ketchup or mustard on your hamburger? 
Apr 13, 2019 1:14 AM - Megadriver94: The snly things that Mcdonalds does better than Burger King are coffee, ice cream(most of the time) and french fries
Apr 13, 2019 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We need some Italian fries 
Apr 13, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I like ketchup and pickles and cheese
Apr 13, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But sometimes lettuce and tomatoes too
Apr 13, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh and bacon
Apr 13, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9WM3N_uqvs
Apr 13, 2019 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another exciting night at work


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 14, 2019)

Apr 13, 2019 8:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: how about some foot leettuce
Apr 13, 2019 8:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Mega its funny i thought mcd's fries were bad but man one time they didn't have onion rings at burger king and i had to get fries, those were the most bland fries i have ever tasted
Apr 13, 2019 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: mcd fries at least taste like something, just wish they were thicker
Apr 13, 2019 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: and crispier
Apr 13, 2019 8:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: still prefer onion rings any day of the week
Apr 13, 2019 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Onion rings the best rings!
Apr 13, 2019 8:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno about that, those bacon rings they made at good mythical morning looked pretty damn tasty
Apr 13, 2019 8:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably would have been easier and more efficient to make bacon sticks instead of bacon rings, but hey can't fault them for thinking outside the box
Apr 13, 2019 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: of all the ways to clog your arteries, bacon is one of the tasties
Apr 13, 2019 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: tastiest
Apr 13, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon onion rings should be a thing...
Apr 13, 2019 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds amazing too me anyway lol
Apr 13, 2019 9:02 AM - Veho: Bonion.
Apr 13, 2019 9:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: they were just deep fried bacon no onion
Apr 13, 2019 9:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: deep fried and battered bacon
Apr 13, 2019 9:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't think of any way to make bacon better than by battering and deep frying it
Apr 13, 2019 9:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: more grease and carbs can only be good for flavor
Apr 13, 2019 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: deep frying is an amazing invention, it can take literally anything and make it more unhealthy, no matter how unhealthy it already is, unless you're drinking pure lard
Apr 13, 2019 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always like cooking my bacon in the oven so it's all crispy
Apr 13, 2019 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Deep fried bacon is a close second lol
Apr 13, 2019 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to admit 3D After Burner II on the 3DS is the best home conversion I have played 10 out 10 lol
Apr 13, 2019 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Psi will retroarch still find roms on the shields internal storage
Apr 13, 2019 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As far as I know yes but I don't use it lol
Apr 13, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I got aggravated and just downloaded an emulator
Apr 13, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use individual emulators on Android
Apr 13, 2019 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The combo ones just are too clunky for me
Apr 13, 2019 12:57 PM - kenenthk: I wanted to play gex
Apr 13, 2019 1:10 PM - migles: psio what games you had been playing? any at all or being old played you out?
Apr 13, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol a big mix so far but mostly Dragon Quest VIII so gar
Apr 13, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Far
Apr 13, 2019 3:39 PM - migles: in ps2 or 3ds?
Apr 13, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been playing Platinum on my Raspberry Pi myself, been testing a controller I got to review.
Apr 13, 2019 5:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, don't you want a apple pie instead? 
Apr 13, 2019 5:41 PM - migles: tom. pokemon? does it run great?
Apr 13, 2019 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, runs just fine
Apr 13, 2019 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DraStic was ported over, so it runs pretty much every DS game no problem lol
Apr 13, 2019 5:49 PM - migles: really? no shitty 4 fps framerate?
Apr 13, 2019 5:50 PM - Memoir: Might need to pick up a raspi
Apr 13, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, runs full speed
Apr 13, 2019 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's on my Raspberry Pi 2, not even on my 3 B+
Apr 13, 2019 5:53 PM - migles: wow.. really weird
Apr 13, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why? DraStic runs on a potato, so of course it'll run fine on a Pi 
Apr 13, 2019 5:54 PM - migles: try the 3B+ to see if it is even better
Apr 13, 2019 5:54 PM - migles: but the pi is a potato
Apr 13, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first Pi, maybe, but 2+ are quad core ARM SoCs, not exactly some super slow garbage thing
Apr 13, 2019 6:28 PM - Veho: Can any Pi run a desktop Linux distro?
Apr 13, 2019 6:28 PM - Veho: So,mething with a GUI
Apr 13, 2019 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, Raspbian is the main distro for Pi's that was made by the Raspy Pi team
Apr 13, 2019 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Ubuntu has a port for it now
Apr 13, 2019 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's also Kali Linux, and I think Cent OS has a port too now
Apr 13, 2019 6:52 PM - Veho: I didn't know CentOS had a Gui...
Apr 13, 2019 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, the "DVD" versions have come with a GUI for ages now
Apr 13, 2019 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it uses Gnome by default
Apr 13, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DS has an ARM CPU so do like all phones and Pis so makes emulation a lot easier
Apr 13, 2019 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, have you used your DS for playing music yet? 
Apr 13, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when I used my DS Lites a lot I did and I watched movies too
Apr 13, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to convert to dpg though lol
Apr 13, 2019 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You watched movies in 240P 
Apr 13, 2019 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would you do such a thing.
Apr 13, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time I used it at my desk at a crap job when the systems where down it made a nice distraction from doing absolutely nothing lol
Apr 13, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember watching that British cop movie comedy where everyone in the town kills people
Apr 13, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was pretty cool lol
Apr 13, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 240P isn't that bad when the screen is like 3 inches it's not like it's a 19 inch TV lol
Apr 13, 2019 7:52 PM - migles: i play about 3 online games, all require teams (either 6 or 3)
Apr 13, 2019 7:53 PM - migles: i am getting so frustrated with shit teams...
Apr 13, 2019 7:53 PM - migles: there is no communication, and when there are mics, its just "fucking noobs"
Apr 13, 2019 7:54 PM - migles: spam kiddos, or adults who behave like kiddos all the way
Apr 13, 2019 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stop playing those games Migles 
Apr 13, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DS has an ARM CPU so do like all phones and Pis so makes emulation a lot easier < Actually that's not exactly true. From Exophase himself, he claims it only runs so well simply because he chose to optimize it more for ARM than any other architecture. Being ARM->ARM kinda helps, but it's not the major reason why it works so well apparently
Apr 13, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine it makes things a lot easier though not having to convert every single intruction
Apr 13, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: instruction even lol
Apr 13, 2019 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/3mlkuz/eli5_why_do_ds_games_work_much_better_on_my_phone/cvgeg3p/ < here we go, this is the explanation he gave personally about it
Apr 13, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like he is down playing some stuff a bit lol
Apr 13, 2019 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of the JIT gains from not having to convert some of the basic stuff, even if it's just 2 or 3 instructions if they are used a lot can speed up code immensely
Apr 13, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hence why it would run on a potato lol
Apr 13, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the guy works his ass off on that emulator too
Apr 13, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I really think it's just down to Exophase and his team being really fucking good devs more than anything lol
Apr 13, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have paid for it like 3 times so I could have it on multiple devices and too this day he is still fixing stuff
Apr 13, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom with out a doubt even if the CPU's where directly 100% compatible with out the work Exo and his team did the emulator would suck, instead it's a masterpiece of emulation and easily in my top 2 emulators of all time... ePSXe being the other one lol
Apr 13, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU being semi compatible does help it run on lower end hardware though  lol
Apr 13, 2019 9:06 PM - migles: well i think mostly because the mobile versions make the guy's money ;O;
Apr 13, 2019 9:08 PM - migles: is there even a version for pc of drastic?
Apr 13, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure....
Apr 13, 2019 9:17 PM - migles: i hope the no cash dude is now "some cash" dude
Apr 13, 2019 9:17 PM - migles: no cash gba was a great ds emulator
Apr 13, 2019 9:17 PM - migles: at least, we had it working for a very long time
Apr 13, 2019 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQl6ant6mYY
Apr 14, 2019 12:25 AM - kenenthk: I had a werid taco bell experience last night
Apr 14, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The super shits?
Apr 14, 2019 2:02 AM - kenenthk: They told me a chalupa wasnt a burrito
Apr 14, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not I don't think lol
Apr 14, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too me it's more like a taco
Apr 14, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A super delicious taco but still a taco


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 15, 2019)

Apr 14, 2019 6:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: did you know
Apr 14, 2019 6:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: caps lock is an anagram of cock slap?
Apr 14, 2019 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 14, 2019 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't but that's also super funny lot
Apr 14, 2019 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 14, 2019 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: gee, it sure is BORING around here...
Apr 14, 2019 8:07 AM - mthrnite: meh
Apr 14, 2019 8:19 AM - mthrnite: ∞
Apr 14, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's boring here too parking lot is insanely empty tonight lol
Apr 14, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There are literally 3 cars here besides mine lol
Apr 14, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And my "unlimited" data is used up on my phone so video is a no go and even browsing any sort of media heavy web pages is like being on dial up lol
Apr 14, 2019 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I am getting probably like 20K a second
Apr 14, 2019 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I'm getting 4G lol
Apr 14, 2019 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I want to get eaten by mosquitos and spiders and other insects I could stand next to the building and get WiFi at 1MB a second but so much is filtered by their firewall
Apr 14, 2019 8:57 AM - mthrnite: sounds like a job for Book!
Apr 14, 2019 8:57 AM - mthrnite: downlaod book from archive.org
Apr 14, 2019 8:57 AM - mthrnite: https://archive.org/details/gutenberg
Apr 14, 2019 8:58 AM - mthrnite: thank me later when you're flippantly quoting Voltaire
Apr 14, 2019 8:59 AM - mthrnite: i've been playing minecraft with the fm towns version of the marble madness soundtrack playing in background
Apr 14, 2019 9:00 AM - mthrnite: first song's boring but the rest is pretty dang cool
Apr 14, 2019 9:00 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uajJmhkuQ2o
Apr 14, 2019 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi: probably 16kb/s that's pretty normal here
Apr 14, 2019 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think they actually have to advertise the real capacity so you never see subscriptions classified as unlimited data, rather you see the real limit and in the fine print it says speed gets limited after you reach it
Apr 14, 2019 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: but no extra charge (usually)
Apr 14, 2019 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they are pretty good with that though, the best one is 5GB/day and your speed just gets limited for the rest of the day so you could even use it as your main subscription and just do all your downloading in the evening
Apr 14, 2019 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: use it as your main internet*
Apr 14, 2019 9:51 AM - mthrnite: download entire internet to phone before leaving to work
Apr 14, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm kind of planning that Netflix let's you do thqt
Apr 14, 2019 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And this phone has almost 200GBs of storage
Apr 14, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the 3DS is keeping me company although I feel like it's a glorified Dragon Quest VIII machine right now lol
Apr 14, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least where I park I have access to a power outlet so a bring a small extension cord lol
Apr 14, 2019 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if only I could find a mini air conditioner
Apr 14, 2019 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Well some moron just stocked 2 month old Tim tams we pulled off the shelf from a month ago
Apr 14, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh they age great like fine wine? Lol
Apr 14, 2019 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Pulled like 6 cases of them a month ago they throw them right back up
Apr 14, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: I did make a good joke about game of throne oreos
Apr 14, 2019 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oreos have too many flavors...
Apr 14, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nintendolife.com/reviews/switch-eshop/shadowgate
Apr 14, 2019 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Damn 6mill for a game fund they better not fuck it uphttps://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ysnet/shenmue-3
Apr 14, 2019 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $6 million is like nothing for a large scale game like Shenmue really
Apr 14, 2019 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Average costs for a game like that would be like $50+ million lol
Apr 14, 2019 1:20 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how much gta5 took then
Apr 14, 2019 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it was like $250+ million
Apr 14, 2019 1:21 PM - kenenthk: Damn 265mill
Apr 14, 2019 1:22 PM - kenenthk: 6 billion in revenue also
Apr 14, 2019 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Shenmue 3 shouldn't have much of an issue passing the billion mark considering the amount of fans
Apr 14, 2019 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: shenmue has more fans than gta?
Apr 14, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken why do you even still have them
Apr 14, 2019 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shenmue has cult followings, fans i don't know 
Apr 14, 2019 7:36 PM - Veho: I want to build a hurdy gurdy.
Apr 14, 2019 7:36 PM - Veho: And a few other instruments.
Apr 14, 2019 7:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about Dinner Veho? 
Apr 14, 2019 7:42 PM - Veho: Not sure about dinner but I could buy you a drink or two.
Apr 14, 2019 7:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 14, 2019 7:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But you have to eat.
Apr 14, 2019 8:38 PM - Veho: I might eat out later  
Apr 14, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 14, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm making banana bread cheesecake 
Apr 14, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0169620/
Apr 14, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it sounds terrible 
Apr 14, 2019 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom on the 3DS does every game have to be in CIA format?
Apr 14, 2019 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only find some things in .3DS format lol
Apr 14, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3DS is for flashcards, CIA is to install directly
Apr 14, 2019 10:46 PM - Flame: yes psio
Apr 14, 2019 10:47 PM - Flame: you can convert them to cia tho
Apr 14, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can convert 3ds files to CIAs, but I forget how lol
Apr 14, 2019 10:47 PM - Flame: me too tom me too
Apr 14, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it was through decrypt9
Apr 14, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Apr 14, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh I could already do it with Godmode9 hmmm interesting lol
Apr 14, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even need to use a PC... wild lol
Apr 14, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyPJbT1bStY
Apr 14, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBUtALk7Q2k
Apr 14, 2019 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq_uYUbDDVE
Apr 14, 2019 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This guy did a rom patch on a legit game cart 
Apr 15, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of the Retron and like NT and Mega SG type emulation systems can use patches loaded from SD cards
Apr 15, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat he is doing it too a cart though lol
Apr 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's what i said, he patched a real cart, official nes cart 
Apr 15, 2019 12:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWQ0591PAxM
Apr 15, 2019 12:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This guy made a homebrew game 
Apr 15, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd just buy a flash cart and cllnit several days
Apr 15, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell or just a shield TV lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 16, 2019)

Apr 15, 2019 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting ready to test out Twilight Menu++
Apr 15, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it works will have like all the Dragon Quest games from 1-9 on one machine lol
Apr 15, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird a cia file crashes hmmm
Apr 15, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loving Twilight Menu++ it's awesome
Apr 15, 2019 9:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LlRJoGM.mp4
Apr 15, 2019 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 15, 2019 10:20 AM - shaunj66: holy shit that must have done some damage
Apr 15, 2019 10:51 AM - Chary: freaking rip
Apr 15, 2019 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Anyone ever watch a movie then forget what it's called the next day
Apr 15, 2019 10:55 AM - Veho: Warning, Game of Thrones spoilers:
Apr 15, 2019 10:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jAF4a5K.jpg
Apr 15, 2019 10:57 AM - kenenthk: Cant for the life of me remember the name of this movie I watched 2 days ago
Apr 15, 2019 10:58 AM - Veho: What was it about?
Apr 15, 2019 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Ah Warfighter that was it
Apr 15, 2019 11:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, mods was in chat. 
Apr 15, 2019 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Yeah Shaun SAK said you smelled
Apr 15, 2019 11:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 15, 2019 12:00 PM - shaunj66: not entirely untrue so...
Apr 15, 2019 12:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 15, 2019 1:28 PM - Seriel: !
Apr 15, 2019 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: !
Apr 15, 2019 1:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, that video was silly 
Apr 15, 2019 4:46 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: My tooth!
Apr 15, 2019 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Colonel, I'm trying to sneak past the guards but I'm dummy thicc and the clap of my asscheeks keeps alerting them
Apr 15, 2019 5:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just realized something.
Apr 15, 2019 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is no music files for Neo geo pocket games 
Apr 15, 2019 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Unlike snes has SPC files and stuff. 
Apr 15, 2019 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Colonel, I'm trying to sneak past the guards but I'm dummy thicc and the clap of my asscheeks keeps alerting them < I'm so glad David Hayter recorded that, used to be my email notification noise for my phone lol
Apr 15, 2019 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: whos david hayter?
Apr 15, 2019 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK spc files are actually a ram dump from the spc chip
Apr 15, 2019 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: they aren't exactly a music format
Apr 15, 2019 6:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: DAVID HAYTER = SNAKE 
Apr 15, 2019 6:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: From metal gear solid series
Apr 15, 2019 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: whos david hayter? < The voice of Snake.
Apr 15, 2019 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixWybGQnPHQ <
Apr 15, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hayter hater?
Apr 15, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I put out a (super small) fire at work today!!! 
Apr 15, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like small enough to use up a half a bottle of water on lol
Apr 15, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/jAF4a5K
Apr 15, 2019 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: wasn't that just "Raiden, squeeze my hog"
Apr 15, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/XJYJqg7
Apr 15, 2019 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: who keeps making him do this stuff lol
Apr 15, 2019 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it cut off right before the end 
Apr 15, 2019 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: *
Apr 15, 2019 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi must be so happy about the fire he extinguished 
Apr 15, 2019 7:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sounds like the only action he is getting all day 
Apr 15, 2019 7:40 PM - Veho: He should go to Paris, offer his expertise.
Apr 15, 2019 7:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sounds too expensive 
Apr 15, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/bdhf2q/sharkive_no_longer_works_as_of_yesterday_and_is/
Apr 15, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pLluIm8.jpg
Apr 15, 2019 8:16 PM - Veho: Cleans your teeth while you eat!
Apr 15, 2019 8:16 PM - Veho: If you add something fibrous it would floss you as well.
Apr 15, 2019 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, NO dat not taste good 
Apr 15, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm, uncooked hotdogs
Apr 15, 2019 8:20 PM - Veho: They've been heat treated in the manufacture, you don't actually have to cook them.
Apr 15, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: But I still don't like to eat them cold because it really reminds you they're just meat-flavored Jello.
Apr 15, 2019 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, totally safe to eat cold but that's just fucking disgusting lol
Apr 15, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a hotdog snob... I really only eat like 2 brands and they have to be either under a broiler to make them crispy on the outside or on a grill lol
Apr 15, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mlOjtqK.jpg
Apr 15, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nathans is one and I forget the other brand but they bother are kind of expensive (but real meat) lol
Apr 15, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fiancee generally only eats hotdogs that are burned to a crisp lol
Apr 15, 2019 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to see some shaw brothers kung fu movies. 
Apr 15, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I am with her on that one lol
Apr 15, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not burned but a nice char
Apr 15, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like grill marks plus? lol
Apr 15, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mlOjtqK.jpg
Apr 15, 2019 8:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gorge foreman grill 
Apr 15, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73anrdmNaPU
Apr 15, 2019 9:22 PM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/k68OIXL.png
Apr 15, 2019 9:22 PM - migles: this picture is haunting me
Apr 15, 2019 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WHy Migles? 
Apr 15, 2019 11:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, the site is back 
Apr 16, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX4D8anW4Rk
Apr 16, 2019 1:19 AM - Megadriver94: Xbox One S can not only do 4K, but also access both Twitch and Mixer! Can the PS4 Pro do THAT? 
Apr 16, 2019 1:20 AM - Megadriver94:  
Apr 16, 2019 1:20 AM - Megadriver94: 
Apr 16, 2019 1:20 AM - Megadriver94: Hehe
Apr 16, 2019 1:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who would want mixer on their ps4 
Apr 16, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWTxs7bxhi0
Apr 16, 2019 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you're late 
Apr 16, 2019 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Go watch a game sack video 
Apr 16, 2019 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe is leaving 
Apr 16, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well he will be back from time to time I hope lol
Apr 16, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dave? I forget the names lol
Apr 16, 2019 2:43 AM - mthrnite: rip joe gamesack
Apr 16, 2019 2:44 AM - mthrnite: wait, it's dave that's leaving, right?
Apr 16, 2019 2:45 AM - mthrnite: he can't handle the sack
Apr 16, 2019 2:47 AM - mthrnite: I'd be disappointed but jesus they have a ton of material
Apr 16, 2019 2:47 AM - mthrnite: be interesting to see if joe plucks somebody from metal jesus's stable to sidekick with


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 17, 2019)

Apr 16, 2019 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so and I hope Dave comes back at least once in a while even if it's just the funny bits at the end of the video
Apr 16, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On an unrelated note really enjoying SNES emulation on the N3DSXL it's nice
Apr 16, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably put like my top 25 games for SNES Genesis and TG16
Apr 16, 2019 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I tried VB emulation on it.... When it works it's cool but the emulator is too buggy
Apr 16, 2019 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/this-snes-emulator-mod-makes-mode-7-graphics-hd-with-amazing-results/
Apr 16, 2019 7:13 AM - Veho: I have just watched over an hour of country-specific ads on Youtube, that are not even specific to my country.
Apr 16, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: I THOUGHT YOU HAD MY IP YOU SPYING SACK OF SHIT, HOW CAN YOU NOT EVEN BOTHER TO SHOW ADS FOR STUFF I CAN ACTUALLY BUY?
Apr 16, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: I have zero interest in asthma medication available only in America and for $5000 / month.
Apr 16, 2019 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2019 7:24 AM - Veho: And is it just me, or are there like 5000% more ads on Youtube since yesterday?
Apr 16, 2019 7:29 AM - Veho: Unskippable video ads.
Apr 16, 2019 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't noticed more it could be an IP thing or YouTube's algorithm just is flipping out?
Apr 16, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had days like that though what I do is just mute my TV or PC and put some sort of play list on and let the ads have their way for like an hour lol
Apr 16, 2019 7:54 AM - Veho: They launched a new homepage yesterday, and it started then.
Apr 16, 2019 7:55 AM - Veho: There's a banner of inane ads for Youtube services at the top, and everything is subtly but disturbingly different.
Apr 16, 2019 7:59 AM - Ryccardo: not seeing that, but I use an user agent without material design crap either
Apr 16, 2019 8:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho get an ad blocker
Apr 16, 2019 8:28 AM - Veho: I can't, office computer, I don't have admin  -_-
Apr 16, 2019 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Firefox portable
Apr 16, 2019 11:16 AM - Veho: "You do not have permission to run XYZ on this workstation"
Apr 16, 2019 11:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They've been rolling out unskippable ads more recently, yeah. They're also testing anti-adblock ads, too
Apr 16, 2019 11:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you still won't see the ad, every now and again you'll get a "YouTube encountered an error" message for as long as an ad would run before a video would start
Apr 16, 2019 11:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And you know it's an ad because the player controls will show the usual ad controls first lol
Apr 16, 2019 11:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Quite annoying really
Apr 16, 2019 1:05 PM - migles: i am still surprised they didnt make the adds built in the same video file
Apr 16, 2019 1:05 PM - migles: *ads
Apr 16, 2019 1:07 PM - Veho: That way they wouldn't be able to show new ads each time.
Apr 16, 2019 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not necessarily true, actually. Twitch is going to be doing something like this, they'll inject the ad directly into the video stream so adblockers won't recognize it's an ad. Youtube could easily do something similar
Apr 16, 2019 1:22 PM - Veho: That's video stream, not the file itself.
Apr 16, 2019 1:22 PM - Veho: I thought migles was talking about hardcoding ads into the video.
Apr 16, 2019 1:23 PM - Veho: Well, I'm off.
Apr 16, 2019 1:23 PM - Veho: Later, guys.
Apr 16, 2019 1:43 PM - migles: i mean, having a system to stream the ad as the video on the fly
Apr 16, 2019 1:43 PM - migles: in our end it would appear as part of the video
Apr 16, 2019 1:45 PM - migles: the way adblocks work is by filtering the addresses, if they would deliver the ad in the same package as the video (therefore in our end showing it as part of the video) well, we would need to build an AI adblocker that could skip to the video part
Apr 16, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: that's blockable
Apr 16, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and aren't they already doing that anyway with live streams?
Apr 16, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i get ads at the beginning of streams sometimes
Apr 16, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: heurestics can detect and blank out such ads, still not ideal since you can't skip them if it's a live stream
Apr 16, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'll just see nothing for a minute
Apr 16, 2019 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but hey as long as i don't have to watch ads i'm happy
Apr 16, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: BTW migles if they did that with prerecorded videos they would probably just hardcode the ads in at specific times so they don't have to re-encode the video on the fly every time
Apr 16, 2019 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that means the rest of the file doesn't change, making it easy to detect where ads have been injected
Apr 16, 2019 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: as only the part containing the ad would be changing
Apr 16, 2019 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8596534/
Apr 16, 2019 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 16, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it looks cool 
Apr 16, 2019 6:08 PM - migles: psio
Apr 16, 2019 6:08 PM - migles: there is no gas in my country ;O;
Apr 16, 2019 6:09 PM - migles: we are having a rampage ;O;
Apr 16, 2019 6:11 PM - migles: the people that tansport fuel are having a strike, everyone is freaking out rushing to gas stations
Apr 16, 2019 6:11 PM - migles: plenty of gas stations don't have more fuel
Apr 16, 2019 6:13 PM - migles: i spent 15 minutes in a huge car line
Apr 16, 2019 6:17 PM - migles: I almost punched an old dude for yelling at me because i refused to put my car in a way that would prevent the other road traffic pass
Apr 16, 2019 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://3ds.eiphax.tech/fredminer.html This seems a lot easier than Steelhax... lol
Apr 16, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/BROSKY-Adapter-Designed-Android-Smartphones/dp/B07NTKT6RW/ref=sr_1_35?crid=7TWHJVWRW0RM&keywords=256gb+micro+sd+card&qid=1555440738&s=gateway&sprefix=256GB%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-35
Apr 16, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 16, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/NUTBYY-Micro-256GB-Speed-Adapter/dp/B07MBB5RNL/ref=sr_1_41?crid=7TWHJVWRW0RM&keywords=256gb+micro+sd+card&qid=1555440738&s=gateway&sprefix=256GB%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-41
Apr 16, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a chose your own adventure on amazon lol
Apr 16, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles thats terrible... first your country is on fire like last year now this? lol
Apr 16, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PFGKS1R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I ordered these lol pray for me!!! 
Apr 16, 2019 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 16, 2019 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 60 degrees and it's cold
Apr 16, 2019 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SPRING IS A LIE! 
Apr 16, 2019 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Square enix humble bundle 
Apr 16, 2019 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.humblebundle.com/games/square-enix-collective-bundle
Apr 16, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here I FL it was 52F last night lol
Apr 16, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Made my foot patrol a nice brisk walk lol
Apr 16, 2019 8:43 PM - migles: psio
Apr 16, 2019 8:44 PM - migles: we can't be without gas :C how do we start fires again???
Apr 16, 2019 8:44 PM - migles: the fires was 2 years ago i think? every day of my life is a pain now i don't know the days anymore
Apr 17, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.capcom-europe.com/capcom-home-arcade/1804/capcom-home-arcade
Apr 17, 2019 1:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, just buy one of those arcade 1up machines 
Apr 17, 2019 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's not as expensive
Apr 17, 2019 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a shield TV lol
Apr 17, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://m.imgur.com/r/labiagw
Apr 17, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit no one click that lol
Apr 17, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mod remove asap lol
Apr 17, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well there goes the neighborhood lol
Apr 17, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://androidpctv.com/mecool-km9-pro-review/
Apr 17, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The link I meant to post lol
Apr 17, 2019 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one's fine for everyone lol
Apr 17, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-temperpce-for-3ds.474737/
Apr 17, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone try that?
Apr 17, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/16/18411143/xbox-game-pass-ultimate-confirmed-price-release-date
Apr 17, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess for that all digital Xbox coming put that would be great
Apr 17, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/16/health/chewy-chips-ahoy-cookie-recall/index.html
Apr 17, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yum.... Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 18, 2019)

Apr 17, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/65249-magnetic-space-shield-mars-mission.html
Apr 17, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This seems like something obvious to me lol
Apr 17, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/38vfKh2.jpg
Apr 17, 2019 6:09 AM - Veho: It was actually only one prostitute but she was *thicc*.
Apr 17, 2019 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho help lol
Apr 17, 2019 6:50 AM - Veho: I would if I could  
Apr 17, 2019 6:50 AM - Veho: And there's no other staff online  
Apr 17, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: Send a mass PM to all mods you can think of and hope  
Apr 17, 2019 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 17, 2019 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's cool I mean it was waayyy back and I think I flooded it out
Apr 17, 2019 6:56 AM - Veho: Flood flood.
Apr 17, 2019 6:56 AM - Veho: Flood some more.
Apr 17, 2019 6:56 AM - Veho: Time to talk shit and post maymays.
Apr 17, 2019 6:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wqgPZpd.jpg
Apr 17, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 17, 2019 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't that where that hunchback ate poeple or something? Lol
Apr 17, 2019 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm stuck here for 5 hours... Lol
Apr 17, 2019 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Night shift watching a parking lot is boring
Apr 17, 2019 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eveny self appointed hourly foot patrol is boring lol
Apr 17, 2019 7:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJzjFlrQzBQ
Apr 17, 2019 7:20 AM - Veho: Twinkie wiener.
Apr 17, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol UHF is a great movie I have it on DVD
Apr 17, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: An original too not even pirated lol
Apr 17, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of my prized possessions.
Apr 17, 2019 7:50 AM - Veho: I must confess I've never seen the movie.
Apr 17, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vHCbxXp.png
Apr 17, 2019 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 17, 2019 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's worth a watch if you like cheesy 80s style comedy
Apr 17, 2019 9:14 AM - Veho: I like _some_ cheesy 80s style comedy.
Apr 17, 2019 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Download it  I think there is a BD 1080p rip floating around
Apr 17, 2019 9:42 AM - migles: 1500 gas stations without fuel
Apr 17, 2019 9:43 AM - migles: ho noes.. now how will my country be on fire :C
Apr 17, 2019 9:43 AM - Veho: Gasless stations.
Apr 17, 2019 9:43 AM - migles: veho, its funny, its not even gas, its a liquid
Apr 17, 2019 9:44 AM - migles: there is a weird silence in the road, i mean, barely i see any car today
Apr 17, 2019 9:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: that movie has gotta be good, weird al is in it
Apr 17, 2019 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: migles: well its short for gasoline
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love it but I also love weird Al lol
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: plus it is the vapors that burn
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiny bit over 2 hours then I get to go home yayyy!!! Lol
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Love this lazy post but hate being up all night
Apr 17, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 8 hours of ot this week :/
Apr 17, 2019 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 63F out here kinda cold lol
Apr 17, 2019 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/hetQDtI todays nature picture lol
Apr 17, 2019 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are called sand hill crane?
Apr 17, 2019 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandhill_crane
Apr 17, 2019 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Apr 17, 2019 11:49 AM - Veho: Tell it to quit hogging the disabled parking, the bum  
Apr 17, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 17, 2019 12:35 PM - kenenthk: I kinda want this https://www.atlantacutlery.com/1911-john-wayne-government-45-limited-edition-replica-pistol
Apr 17, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did too until I found out it was non firing lol
Apr 17, 2019 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rkguns.com/online-gun-sales.html?brand=534 cheaper lol
Apr 17, 2019 12:58 PM - Veho: Why would they not make the "John Wayne gun" a revolver?
Apr 17, 2019 12:58 PM - Veho: "What was John Wayne best known for?" "I know, modern-day action movies!"
Apr 17, 2019 1:01 PM - kenenthk: It would still scare a few people away
Apr 17, 2019 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: John Wayne played General Patton in a movie and that featured a 1911 .45  lol
Apr 17, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I guess not lol
Apr 17, 2019 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like it was someone who looked like him but it wasn't lol
Apr 17, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.americaremembers.com/product/john-wayne-tribute-45-pistol/
Apr 17, 2019 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdLesPZ4DhA
Apr 17, 2019 1:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://kotaku.com/the-creator-of-lupin-the-third-has-died-1834094879
Apr 17, 2019 1:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 17, 2019 2:21 PM - Flame: howdy
Apr 17, 2019 2:41 PM - kenenthk: Duct tape is pretty water resistant it?
Apr 17, 2019 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really, depending on how much water it comes into contact with
Apr 17, 2019 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Short term it's fine, but probably wouldn't last too long if it's constantly being hit by water
Apr 17, 2019 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: mythbusters managed to patch a leaky boat with it so i would say yes if you use enough of it but it's not going to last very long
Apr 17, 2019 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: the glue is not going to hold up for more than a few hours in a situation like that
Apr 17, 2019 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: the occasional rain shower might be fine
Apr 17, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: I'm renting a handicapped apartment unit theres a cut out in the bath rub trying to think of non damaging ways I can cover it so I can take baths
Apr 17, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Tub*
Apr 17, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: well thats stupid
Apr 17, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: why would you do that, just put in a damn shower...
Apr 17, 2019 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get some Flextape 
Apr 17, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could probably cast something to fill in the hole but durability might still be an issue
Apr 17, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: ehhhh just rip it out and stick a hot tub in there
Apr 17, 2019 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://news.ubisoft.com/en-us/article/348227/supporting-notre-dame-de-paris < free AssCred Unity
Apr 17, 2019 3:08 PM - kenenthk: I dont know how to cast things and will flex tape be safe on the plastic?
Apr 17, 2019 3:09 PM - kenenthk: So a church goes up in flames and we get a free game out of it? 
Apr 17, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where is Microsoft with Flight simulator.....
Apr 17, 2019 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Better yet wheres snake at hiding in arsenal gear
Apr 17, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixWybGQnPHQ 
Apr 17, 2019 4:57 PM - migles: can you reedeem that in steam?
Apr 17, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Apr 17, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uplay only
Apr 17, 2019 5:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wii play U 
Apr 17, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: wii fuck u
Apr 17, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i updated my hacked switch to 8.0  yay sx emunand
Apr 17, 2019 7:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 17, 2019 7:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jdbye, what's with the demonic emote?
Apr 17, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tpi
Apr 17, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 17, 2019 9:08 PM - migles: so
Apr 17, 2019 9:09 PM - migles: very likely there will be no fuel until the 21nd
Apr 17, 2019 9:09 PM - migles: *21rd
Apr 17, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Apr 17, 2019 9:20 PM - Flame: do you want me edit your shout migles?
Apr 17, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BxwS_uTKt4
Apr 17, 2019 9:20 PM - Flame: correct it?
Apr 17, 2019 9:21 PM - Flame: @migles
Apr 17, 2019 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Moogles 
Apr 17, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 17, 2019 9:44 PM - migles: yes
Apr 17, 2019 9:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look, there is a moogle right here in the box 
Apr 17, 2019 9:46 PM - migles: nice gamecube
Apr 17, 2019 9:47 PM - migles: whos that chick? is it a chick?
Apr 17, 2019 9:48 PM - migles: i am in love :c
Apr 17, 2019 9:49 PM - migles: does she has diesel?
Apr 17, 2019 9:50 PM - Flame: fine migles
Apr 17, 2019 9:50 PM - Flame: your wrong spelling stays
Apr 17, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWCJm6MSk3A
Apr 17, 2019 9:51 PM - migles: flame
Apr 17, 2019 9:51 PM - migles: i dont have fuel :C send me diesel :c
Apr 17, 2019 9:51 PM - mthrnite: migles wants the d
Apr 17, 2019 9:51 PM - mthrnite: sel
Apr 17, 2019 9:52 PM - migles: i am starting to get seriously worried, i can't go anywhere
Apr 17, 2019 9:52 PM - migles: because i have like 5 liters left in my gas tank
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 PM - migles: need to keep it for emergency
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 PM - mthrnite: biodeisel, cooking oil, cats, there's fuel if you look
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 PM - migles: yeah, probably will put some cooking oil
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 PM - mthrnite: throw a cat in for the octane boost
Apr 17, 2019 9:53 PM - migles: there is a neighboor who has diesel for his tractors
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 PM - mthrnite: i'm going electric as soon as my ship comes in
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 PM - mthrnite: fuck gas
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 PM - migles: you know, that "special" diesel they only sell to farmers
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 PM - mthrnite: oooh white lightnin
Apr 17, 2019 9:54 PM - mthrnite: that's hi octane too
Apr 17, 2019 9:55 PM - migles: nah, its the same fuel but they only sell for registered farmers shit
Apr 17, 2019 9:55 PM - mthrnite: if everyone had a still and a small cornfield, we could put exxon out of business
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - Flame: fuck gas, fuck electric fuck oil
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - Flame: wind power
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - Flame: >>>>
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - migles: flame blow me
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - mthrnite: skateboard with a sail
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - Flame: *farts*
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - migles: ewww
Apr 17, 2019 9:56 PM - mthrnite: that's hi octane too
Apr 17, 2019 9:57 PM - migles: so, finally a girl asked for my number last week, now this gast problem happens, i can't go out with her
Apr 17, 2019 9:57 PM - migles: this is god's plan
Apr 17, 2019 9:57 PM - Flame: my ass a girl asked for your number
Apr 17, 2019 9:58 PM - mthrnite: find girl with car, profit
Apr 17, 2019 9:58 PM - migles: she did because she was full of pitty :c
Apr 17, 2019 9:58 PM - Flame: you dont even have a phone
Apr 17, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone should just walk where they need to go.... of course going furniture shopping is gonna be hell... lol
Apr 17, 2019 9:58 PM - Flame: migles do you still use pigeon?
Apr 17, 2019 9:59 PM - migles: i was talking with her mom about my sad life, girl listened to the convo half way and was saying shit like "you should go out more and meet new people blablabla"
Apr 17, 2019 9:59 PM - migles: and i was like "i am too anti social for that"
Apr 17, 2019 9:59 PM - migles: and then she asked my number lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:00 PM - mthrnite: some girlz like a challenge
Apr 17, 2019 10:00 PM - migles: she said she would call me sometime for have a drink or something
Apr 17, 2019 10:00 PM - mthrnite: careful or she'll fix you
Apr 17, 2019 10:00 PM - migles: then this gas problem happened
Apr 17, 2019 10:00 PM - migles: and now i can't have sure she won't call me
Apr 17, 2019 10:01 PM - migles: also, i can't creepy my dentist anymore
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - mthrnite: I bet your dentist has some gas
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: finally found a really cute dentist, was trying to earn courage to ask her out, now i can't go see her :c
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - Flame: can you smell that migles?
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NTAG215-NFC-TAG-NFC-Forum-Type-2-Tag-All-NFC-Phone-Available-NFC-Adhesive-Labels-Dia/32315909847.html
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - Flame: is me sending gas
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: damn it flame
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: i need that
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame would taco bell generate top end gas? lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:02 PM - migles: my country is not in fire this year thanks for the lack of gas
Apr 17, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles your country should change it's anthem to this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M
Apr 17, 2019 10:03 PM - migles: but flame
Apr 17, 2019 10:04 PM - migles: you don't understand flame, the dentist likes gaming, not pokemon, but she likes gaming, she said she doesn't game because she gets addicted very easily and has a job, but she is a gamer :c
Apr 17, 2019 10:04 PM - mthrnite: burn baby burn disco inferno
Apr 17, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:04 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:04 PM - migles: Psio, this is our anthem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azCq5qQodU8
Apr 17, 2019 10:04 PM - mthrnite: burn dat mutha down
Apr 17, 2019 10:05 PM - migles: i never felt so related to that metallica fuel song
Apr 17, 2019 10:06 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7waWNvGO2C8
Apr 17, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mIBTg7q9oNc?t=6
Apr 17, 2019 10:07 PM - migles: GIIMME FUEL GIMME FIRE
Apr 17, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o85ki7ivw34?t=10
Apr 17, 2019 10:07 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdEhvuNxV8
Apr 17, 2019 10:08 PM - mthrnite: there we go
Apr 17, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VJW67QN24SA?t=9 lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:08 PM - mthrnite: i've got all those records
Apr 17, 2019 10:08 PM - mthrnite: even the up in smoke single
Apr 17, 2019 10:09 PM - Flame: Lookin' for some hot stuff, baby this evenin'
Apr 17, 2019 10:10 PM - mthrnite: hot hot hot hot.... stuuuuuuuff
Apr 17, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember I had some of them on 8 track... way back lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: some gas stations where selling diesel for 2 euros a liter
Apr 17, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually on cassette and I think I didn't get any on CD lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles it's gone up here too like almost 3 dollars a gallon 
Apr 17, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: how much is a gallon
Apr 17, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: 3.78541 litters
Apr 17, 2019 10:13 PM - migles: dude, you are paying less than 1 dollar per litter????
Apr 17, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.65 a gallon down the street from me lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:13 PM - migles: damn...
Apr 17, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was down to like 2,08 a gallon at one point a couple of months back
Apr 17, 2019 10:14 PM - migles: prices here were 1.3 and something so like 4 dollars per gallon +/-
Apr 17, 2019 10:14 PM - migles: *euros. which means, like 5 dollars
Apr 17, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't the Euro worth more than the dollar? llol
Apr 17, 2019 10:14 PM - migles: yeah
Apr 17, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: so my +/- math, in here i fucking pay 5 dollars per gallon
Apr 17, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A few years back we where close to 5 bucks a gallon lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles you need to elect someone like Trump get you some cheap gas lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I propose all elected officials should be as crazy as possible and then we can set up some sort of mortal kombat tournament when they want to fight lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ohhh it looks like Scandinavia has brought out the Viking!!!"
Apr 17, 2019 10:17 PM - migles: lel
Apr 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nokia patents are going to be enforced this year!!!!
Apr 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just feel bad for like Mexico.... not sure how good a Lucha Libre could do against a Sumo Wrestler... lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Mexico lost it's last trade war with Japan, the odds are not great in this rematch...."
Apr 17, 2019 10:20 PM - migles: what nokia patents?
Apr 17, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure Nokia has tons of patents on smart phone and phone tech
Apr 17, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or did they get bought out?
Apr 17, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nerdburglars.net/hardwareguides/post/faking-amiibos-using-an-android-phone
Apr 17, 2019 10:21 PM - migles: you mean the nokia patents will expire?
Apr 17, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they have to enforce them via the Trade Wars Dispute Spectacular this Sunday Sunday Sunday!!!!
Apr 17, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGbmWOfdXcQ
Apr 17, 2019 10:23 PM - migles: psio i am too dumb, i dont understand what you are talking about lol
Apr 17, 2019 10:23 PM - migles: or maybe you are getting too old and have no sense in conversations
Apr 17, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's probably the years of Robot Chicken abusing my mind 
Apr 17, 2019 10:24 PM - migles: maybe its the lack of fuel that is making my brain not working correctly
Apr 17, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=robot+chicken
Apr 17, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoC2pnQrJ2E LOL
Apr 17, 2019 10:27 PM - migles: ok thjat was pretty funny xD
Apr 17, 2019 10:29 PM - migles: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b20yyYuunI4
Apr 17, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: well i will go to bed early
Apr 17, 2019 10:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: School is in 14 hours though 
Apr 17, 2019 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HemR9r2dhZQ
Apr 17, 2019 11:10 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AROxBLm7JW8
Apr 17, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HemR9r2dhZQ?t=873
Apr 18, 2019 12:09 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbkdjsW9cgA
Apr 18, 2019 12:10 AM - mthrnite: shameless self-promotion, can't ban me, i'm staff
Apr 18, 2019 12:33 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: wowzers
Apr 18, 2019 12:33 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: its mr.former staff
Apr 18, 2019 12:38 AM - mthrnite: yeah i form stuff for gbatemp
Apr 18, 2019 12:38 AM - mthrnite: actually i haven't pushed a button in a while, i feel a little guilty.
Apr 18, 2019 12:40 AM - mthrnite: worked pretty hard back in the day tho
Apr 18, 2019 12:40 AM - mthrnite: especially when pokemon games came out
Apr 18, 2019 12:46 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: what pos were you?
Apr 18, 2019 12:49 AM - the_randomizer: Not sure if anyone can help, but I'm getting a Hulu error, specifically, ERR_TOO_MANY_REDIRECTS
Apr 18, 2019 12:49 AM - the_randomizer: I can see my account info, but I can't access shows
Apr 18, 2019 12:50 AM - the_randomizer: nvm, cookles >.>
Apr 18, 2019 1:17 AM - mthrnite: I was a mod, global mod, and super.
Apr 18, 2019 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You are also old 
Apr 18, 2019 1:18 AM - mthrnite: late answer, i was playing minecraft and listening to bortz shoot people
Apr 18, 2019 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm just a nobody 
Apr 18, 2019 1:18 AM - mthrnite: old as dirt
Apr 18, 2019 1:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And hairy 
Apr 18, 2019 1:18 AM - mthrnite: you are somebody you belong earth loves you
Apr 18, 2019 1:21 AM - mthrnite: you are beautiful mutant
Apr 18, 2019 1:21 AM - mthrnite: be happy or not
Apr 18, 2019 1:22 AM - mthrnite: mutatis mutandis
Apr 18, 2019 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Earth-chan loves all 
Apr 18, 2019 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not anyone more than another
Apr 18, 2019 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which is what some people would want
Apr 18, 2019 1:36 AM - mthrnite: or feel they deserve
Apr 18, 2019 1:36 AM - mthrnite: haughtiness, tis the blight of the species
Apr 18, 2019 1:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Haughtiness? 
Apr 18, 2019 1:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think you spelled naughty wrong
Apr 18, 2019 1:50 AM - mthrnite: egotism
Apr 18, 2019 1:50 AM - mthrnite: naughty is fine
Apr 18, 2019 1:51 AM - mthrnite: ms jackson if you're nasty
Apr 18, 2019 1:51 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egasjDOGdPI
Apr 18, 2019 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 18, 2019 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish i had a ego
Apr 18, 2019 1:57 AM - mthrnite: you even have a superego
Apr 18, 2019 1:57 AM - mthrnite: and an id, neurons, blastoids, metroids, it's all inthere
Apr 18, 2019 2:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 18, 2019 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What are you talking about?
Apr 18, 2019 2:20 AM - mthrnite: your brain, you
Apr 18, 2019 2:21 AM - mthrnite: i believe the two to be intertwined
Apr 18, 2019 2:21 AM - mthrnite: not too serious tho
Apr 18, 2019 2:21 AM - mthrnite: running off at the mouth really
Apr 18, 2019 2:21 AM - mthrnite: listening to some funk, playing some minecraft, checking in on the temp
Apr 18, 2019 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 18, 2019 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone is sick
Apr 18, 2019 3:59 AM - mthrnite: this someone is about to enjoy a nice bowl of captain crunch
Apr 18, 2019 3:59 AM - Seriel: yum


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 19, 2019)

Apr 18, 2019 4:21 AM - Captain_N: Nintendo Karen Hates the crunch.....
Apr 18, 2019 4:50 AM - Chary: Omg I finally mashed redownload until the joker DLC loaded
Apr 18, 2019 4:50 AM - Chary: Bless
Apr 18, 2019 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joker DLC?
Apr 18, 2019 5:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MNcIzsu
Apr 18, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol porn ban might as well try to ban masturbating lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/17/18450548/new-nintendo-switch-model-release-date-report-nikkei
Apr 18, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch XL confirmed? Lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: But after the Switch XS.
Apr 18, 2019 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true true
Apr 18, 2019 6:38 AM - Veho: Raspbian is a Debian distro made for the Raspberry Pi. I am assuming it is optimized for the architecture. But is it optimized for the common implementations of the Pi?
Apr 18, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: Most Pi builds have tiny low-res screens, does Raspbian support low-res desktops?
Apr 18, 2019 6:41 AM - Veho: How does it handle, say, 360p or even 240p?
Apr 18, 2019 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2019/04/16/the-pocket-emulator-that-will-fit-in-your-pocket/
Apr 18, 2019 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 240P lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it does like scaling but unless the UI is designed for such a low resolution it's going to be painful to use
Apr 18, 2019 7:05 AM - Veho: That's what I'm asking.
Apr 18, 2019 7:05 AM - Veho: Is there any distro whose UI supports Win3.x-era low res?
Apr 18, 2019 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably but with lots of caveats
Apr 18, 2019 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe IceWM or something
Apr 18, 2019 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That link I posted might contain useful info on that lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.io/project/164934-funkey-project-all-your-games-on-your-keychain/details
Apr 18, 2019 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apparently they made a custom UI
Apr 18, 2019 7:20 AM - Veho: But this is just an emulation machine, and any UI they make is just a simple menu where you pick games off a list.
Apr 18, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With such a low res just hitting 80 columns of text is horrible
Apr 18, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Let alone like icons and menus lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: https://mobile-cdn.softpedia.com/phone-pics/Motorola-Accompli-009-2.jpg
Apr 18, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: Oh I don't know.
Apr 18, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: People these days are just spoiled.
Apr 18, 2019 7:26 AM - Veho: That's 240 x 160
Apr 18, 2019 7:26 AM - Veho: 320x240 would fit twice as much  
Apr 18, 2019 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P in the 80s would have been some science fiction stuff lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now my phone has it and can take 4K video and stuff lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Describing my phone in the 80s people would have laughed so hard at me
Apr 18, 2019 7:38 AM - Veho: But in the 70s people would have believed you, because the major advances in technology in that time made people believe we would be living on the Moon by the year 2000.
Apr 18, 2019 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Room sized ln2 cooled super computers ran at like 300Mhz lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We could be living on the moon easy but not cheap lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus not much reason too I guess?
Apr 18, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: Yes but magic future technology was supposed to make that shit cheap.
Apr 18, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: And I think that for things like the Moon and shit, "because it's there / because it's cool" should be reason enough.
Apr 18, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: But in this particular case, a stepping stone towards (nigh) infinite resources from SPAACE is a good reason.
Apr 18, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Moon Motel Sex would be kind of hot... Lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: Retirement homes on Mars.
Apr 18, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: 1/3rd gravity, brings back the spring in your step.
Apr 18, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Moon retirement... No fear of falling and breaking your hip lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:44 AM - Veho: Exactly.
Apr 18, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That gives me an idea you think like a belt with some air bags in it would be a good invention? For elderly poeple
Apr 18, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enough to save a hip is all lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make a rap video commercial "Save yo hips that fall all ya gotta do is call 1900 safety hip so hopefully to it and git you some!!!"
Apr 18, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hop not hopefully lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:48 AM - Veho: "If it detects that you're falling, it inflates a giant airbag around the wais area, causing you to break your neck instead of your hip.
Apr 18, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn still like over 4 hours left here lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that's when you hit them for upgrades... The neck brace the vest and nut protection
Apr 18, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fear is a fantastic salesman
Apr 18, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is why I can't be allowed to have large sums of money.... Lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of buying stuff I ordered a couple of 256GB MicroSD cards 30 bucks each they come today
Apr 18, 2019 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need it in my 3DS going to do this with CD games lolhttps://gbatemp.net/threads/release-temperpce-for-3ds.474737/
Apr 18, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rondo of blood here I come lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So impressed with SNES emulation on the 3DS just a blast 
Apr 18, 2019 8:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Gbpqysk
Apr 18, 2019 8:10 AM - T-hug: awesome
Apr 18, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a lot of fun lol
Apr 18, 2019 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-cpus-7nm-plus-euv-20-percent-higher-transistor-density/
Apr 18, 2019 9:41 AM - Veho: Is it just me, or are we approaching the point of diminishing returns here?
Apr 18, 2019 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes even getting to like 3nm isn't going to get us to like 6Ghz or cheap 20 core CPUs
Apr 18, 2019 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually we will have to develop quantum chips
Apr 18, 2019 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or light or something
Apr 18, 2019 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe rethink binary entirely
Apr 18, 2019 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch to like trinary or fpga self configuration something
Apr 18, 2019 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A chip that could optimize itself to the current work load
Apr 18, 2019 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a lot of stuff that can be done just the low hanging fruit is all but picked
Apr 18, 2019 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe larger chips where the RAM is super tightly integrated with the logic and latency could be zero with fpga elements all mixed in
Apr 18, 2019 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe chip level AI
Apr 18, 2019 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of exciting things to do yet
Apr 18, 2019 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think for true AI we will need self modified code and hardware mimic the way our own minds work
Apr 18, 2019 10:03 AM - Flame: breaking news: the Samsung fold is breaking !
Apr 18, 2019 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course it is lol
Apr 18, 2019 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are just holding it wrong lol
Apr 18, 2019 10:37 AM - Flame: psio what have you done with your 3ds so far??
Apr 18, 2019 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CFW SNES a bunch of games and DS games
Apr 18, 2019 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting a 256GB card today so I can more stuff going to do TG16 CD games
Apr 18, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh also playing a lot of Dragon Quest VIII
Apr 18, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh and cheats Sharkdive is awesome
Apr 18, 2019 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's being rolled into Checkpoint
Apr 18, 2019 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Latest Luma with Bs9 and Godmode
Apr 18, 2019 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loving Rosalina 
Apr 18, 2019 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And FBI with those QR installs
Apr 18, 2019 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I messed with VB emulation it was so buggy 
Apr 18, 2019 10:53 AM - Flame: did you install this https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-i-3ds-twilight-menu-gui-for-ds-i-games-and-ds-i-menu-replacement.472200/
Apr 18, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes and I love it
Apr 18, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't gotten to it yet but is it possible to use wood firmware?
Apr 18, 2019 10:55 AM - Flame: huh?
Apr 18, 2019 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to do the GBA Bios thing too later
Apr 18, 2019 10:55 AM - Flame: what do you mean
Apr 18, 2019 10:55 AM - Flame: wood firmware?
Apr 18, 2019 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah I'm using the Acekard firmware on that DS thing
Apr 18, 2019 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wood firmware was for R4 cards and it made them amazing
Apr 18, 2019 10:57 AM - Flame: im sure you can use one of the thems which makes it look like wood firmware
Apr 18, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard that those Dual CPU flash cart things might be in the future of that Twilight Menu++
Apr 18, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the New 3DS anyway
Apr 18, 2019 10:59 AM - Flame: Dual CPU flash cart ??
Apr 18, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they had DS flash carts with a dual core CPU and added RAM
Apr 18, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Helped with like emulation
Apr 18, 2019 11:00 AM - Flame: Twilight Menu++ uses the cpu of trhe 3DS.
Apr 18, 2019 11:01 AM - Flame: its more like nintendont then anything else
Apr 18, 2019 11:01 AM - Flame: its not emulation
Apr 18, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Card DSTwo
Apr 18, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are trying to add that in somehow
Apr 18, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wizards lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also for Twilight Menu use the update app to do the install so much easier
Apr 18, 2019 11:03 AM - Flame: well yes, but it will be written for that flashcart in due time
Apr 18, 2019 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard GBA isn't really emulation either
Apr 18, 2019 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uses the one CPU built in or something
Apr 18, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird like 3 consoles in one lol then some nice emulation
Apr 18, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes a fun portable
Apr 18, 2019 11:07 AM - Flame: who the fuck is feeding you all this info?
Apr 18, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Random web pages lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/9uj0it/how_to_play_castlevania_rondo_of_blood_on_your_3ds/
Apr 18, 2019 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to so do this lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:08 AM - Flame: but becareful with the GBA using  Twilight Menu++
Apr 18, 2019 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of card corruption risk?
Apr 18, 2019 11:08 AM - Flame: it could format your sd
Apr 18, 2019 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch will hold off on GBA then thank you lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to be all backed up today but would rather keep it working lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:10 AM - Flame: for GBA use your GBA
Apr 18, 2019 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or I bear mGBA is nice
Apr 18, 2019 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less risky sounding
Apr 18, 2019 11:10 AM - Flame: mGBA is nice
Apr 18, 2019 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks seems to keep updated with some apps more than here?
Apr 18, 2019 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although not everything 
Apr 18, 2019 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Using the DS exploit on the other 3DSs I got
Apr 18, 2019 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Found a guide seemed a little easier to follow than steel hax
Apr 18, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I had any problems but easier is easier lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://3ds.hacks.guide/seedminer.html
Apr 18, 2019 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one
Apr 18, 2019 11:20 AM - Veho: Psi, check this shit out: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES-Fg1-PuEw
Apr 18, 2019 11:20 AM - Veho: 
Apr 18, 2019 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn slow but it works
Apr 18, 2019 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that task bar
Apr 18, 2019 11:28 AM - Veho: Yeah well the Pi is a piece of crap so...  
Apr 18, 2019 11:28 AM - Veho: Point is, Raspbian with GUI running on 320x240
Apr 18, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: I'm designing a ghetto Pi-based UMPC in my head and so far it's feasible  
Apr 18, 2019 11:30 AM - Veho: Inspired by that $20 emulation machine by that one guy.
Apr 18, 2019 11:30 AM - Veho: https://www.instructables.com/id/20-Portable-Raspberry-Pi-Game-Console/
Apr 18, 2019 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah Tom had a MCP Pi at some point
Apr 18, 2019 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He would know lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:44 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9v8CqIkcNFQ
Apr 18, 2019 11:44 AM - mthrnite: hey everybody it's lon cyberman
Apr 18, 2019 11:45 AM - mthrnite: speaking of pi zeros
Apr 18, 2019 11:46 AM - Veho: Hey mthrnite  
Apr 18, 2019 11:46 AM - mthrnite: sup veho
Apr 18, 2019 11:47 AM - mthrnite: 320 x 200 interface design? Only Amiga makes it possible
Apr 18, 2019 11:47 AM - mthrnite: even tho i largely hated workbench and stuck to cli
Apr 18, 2019 11:49 AM - mthrnite: hell, GEOS did a lot with a little too
Apr 18, 2019 11:52 AM - mthrnite: When i get some time, i'm putting an amiga system on a pi via uae or whatever linux special distro makes it easiest
Apr 18, 2019 11:54 AM - migles: another day without fuel
Apr 18, 2019 11:54 AM - migles: hey, at least the strike is over, but it will take a while to refuel every gas station
Apr 18, 2019 11:55 AM - migles: and me living in a shit area might take some time
Apr 18, 2019 11:55 AM - migles: also, dog got sick, spent some of the reserve to take him to the vet
Apr 18, 2019 11:58 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUPWxjZY6mQ
Apr 18, 2019 11:59 AM - Veho: I've been obsessed with hurdy gurdies lately.
Apr 18, 2019 11:59 AM - migles: what a weird trumpet veho
Apr 18, 2019 12:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W-s6yHlbtA
Apr 18, 2019 12:00 PM - Veho: Weird flex but OK, migles.
Apr 18, 2019 12:01 PM - Veho: So anyway.
Apr 18, 2019 12:01 PM - migles: never seen that instrument
Apr 18, 2019 12:01 PM - migles: how does it work
Apr 18, 2019 12:01 PM - Veho: When done right it sounds like an elvish string quartet. Sadly, in the hands of most people it sounds like a cat being sawn in half with a band saw.
Apr 18, 2019 12:02 PM - mthrnite: i love that stuff too
Apr 18, 2019 12:03 PM - migles: why people always talk about cats being abused when something sounds bad :c
Apr 18, 2019 12:03 PM - Veho: Because abused cats sound horrible.
Apr 18, 2019 12:03 PM - mthrnite: droney stuff is cool, english, indian, hippies, proggers, whatever
Apr 18, 2019 12:04 PM - mthrnite: abused rabbits sound horribler
Apr 18, 2019 12:04 PM - mthrnite: arguably
Apr 18, 2019 12:04 PM - mthrnite: if you've ever heard a rabbit stuck in a fence
Apr 18, 2019 12:04 PM - mthrnite: pretty blood curdling
Apr 18, 2019 12:04 PM - mthrnite: pales against a bad bagpiper tho
Apr 18, 2019 12:05 PM - migles: i find amusing thoose fire pipes
Apr 18, 2019 12:05 PM - mthrnite: when you nail an instrument that naturally sounds shitty, it's wonderous
Apr 18, 2019 12:06 PM - mthrnite: or when you hammer one for that matter
Apr 18, 2019 12:07 PM - Flame: hello you gays!
Apr 18, 2019 12:08 PM - Flame: hows every one doing today?
Apr 18, 2019 12:08 PM - mthrnite: pretty strange, the norm
Apr 18, 2019 12:08 PM - mthrnite: the humans still haven't noticed tho
Apr 18, 2019 12:09 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K48I6ay4tbM
Apr 18, 2019 12:09 PM - Flame: good good
Apr 18, 2019 12:09 PM - Flame: just as we planned
Apr 18, 2019 12:13 PM - mthrnite: the people are dumb and scary, but the coffee is good
Apr 18, 2019 12:19 PM - mthrnite: here's an instrument that sounds inherently shitty, but expressively so
Apr 18, 2019 12:19 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqvGcU57N2k
Apr 18, 2019 12:19 PM - Flame: wait i thought they were dumb and ugly....... but true the coffee is nice
Apr 18, 2019 12:20 PM - mthrnite: if beauty is indeed a state of mind, ugly is implied
Apr 18, 2019 12:23 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9Eck2Mv3UA
Apr 18, 2019 12:26 PM - Veho: I believe 
Apr 18, 2019 12:27 PM - Flame: i can fly?
Apr 18, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was dirty panties from Japan?
Apr 18, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would believe in God too if I found those in a barn..
Apr 18, 2019 12:29 PM - Flame: 
Apr 18, 2019 12:30 PM - Flame: psio i have nightmares on a vision about you
Apr 18, 2019 12:30 PM - Flame: one day i turn on the news.... i see a picture of you.
Apr 18, 2019 12:30 PM - Flame: it starts with the crazy florida man just.....
Apr 18, 2019 12:31 PM - Flame: i wake up
Apr 18, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 18, 2019 12:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZTLQg-DIos
Apr 18, 2019 12:38 PM - Veho: Remember when Fast and Furious was a movie about a bunch of guys stealing VCRs?
Apr 18, 2019 12:39 PM - Veho: How did we get from that to "Maori tribe fighting a genetically enhanced supercriminal over doomsday virus"?
Apr 18, 2019 12:39 PM - Veho: This reminds me of the progression of Rambo.
Apr 18, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it looks good but seems kind of unrelated lol
Apr 18, 2019 12:39 PM - Flame: @Veho money money is so funny
Apr 18, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beat Fast and Furiest yet
Apr 18, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best lol
Apr 18, 2019 12:44 PM - Veho: Kiiiinda unrelated.
Apr 18, 2019 12:45 PM - mthrnite: i drove a gocart really fast once I wasn't furious tho, it was fun
Apr 18, 2019 12:46 PM - mthrnite: they should do all gocarts in the next movie
Apr 18, 2019 12:46 PM - mthrnite: culminating in a big super mario kart race at the end
Apr 18, 2019 12:47 PM - Veho: They should.
Apr 18, 2019 12:48 PM - mthrnite: chibi fast and furious
Apr 18, 2019 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: in other news, i got approved for geforce now beta
Apr 18, 2019 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: gonna try atlas, that game runs at like 23 fps on my desktop
Apr 18, 2019 12:51 PM - Veho: Now I want a chibi F&F racing game.
Apr 18, 2019 12:51 PM - Veho: With powerups.
Apr 18, 2019 12:51 PM - mthrnite: here's me on that kart
Apr 18, 2019 12:51 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbkdjsW9cgA
Apr 18, 2019 12:52 PM - Flame: ..... o...kay
Apr 18, 2019 12:55 PM - mthrnite: smash that like button
Apr 18, 2019 12:56 PM - mthrnite: crank that soulja boy
Apr 18, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: Remember to like and subscribe.
Apr 18, 2019 12:56 PM - Flame: share?
Apr 18, 2019 12:56 PM - mthrnite: ring bell for notifications and saliva trigger
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: Push button for food pellet.
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: Well, I'm off.
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - mthrnite: me 2
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - mthrnite: adios amigos
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: Did enough work today to not get fired.
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: Going home, taking kid to amusement park.
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: Bye!
Apr 18, 2019 12:57 PM - Flame: see ya
Apr 18, 2019 12:58 PM - mthrnite: about to do the same, the weekend is so close yet soooo faaaar awwwwaaaaay
Apr 18, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj9Vl-Bteq8
Apr 18, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0758NHWS8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 yaayyy they are out for delivery!!! (could be hours) but I paid like 7 bucks less for mine (was on sale)
Apr 18, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/400GB-Class-Memory-Adapter-Micro/dp/B07PZB97GC
Apr 18, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too cheap?
Apr 18, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400GB MicroSD for 33 bucks seems too good to be true
Apr 18, 2019 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks generic as fuck lol
Apr 18, 2019 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/ndpfyp < 
Apr 18, 2019 1:29 PM - Flame: NO TOM !
Apr 18, 2019 1:29 PM - Flame: dont listen to him psio
Apr 18, 2019 1:29 PM - Flame: buy it
Apr 18, 2019 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a 256GB one a few days ago for $37, so it's either a really shit slow MSD card or fake lol
Apr 18, 2019 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah totally buy it 
Apr 18, 2019 1:30 PM - Flame: psio if it real... we can beocme rich
Apr 18, 2019 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's just $33! You just have to piss out a small fire at work again and you'll make that right back 
Apr 18, 2019 1:36 PM - Flame: dont listen to him psio.
Apr 18, 2019 1:36 PM - Flame: his tricking you, its fake!
Apr 18, 2019 1:37 PM - Flame: tom you finished any gen 7 pokemon game
Apr 18, 2019 1:37 PM - Flame: ???
Apr 18, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did actually play through most of Sun and Moon, yeah. Only pogymanz game since HG/SS that I actually played through to mostly the end of
Apr 18, 2019 2:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 18, 2019 3:08 PM - BORTZ: HG/SS <3
Apr 18, 2019 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the last good pogymanz game IMO ;O;
Apr 18, 2019 3:13 PM - Flame: lets go gold and silver when ?
Apr 18, 2019 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You shut your whore mouth 
Apr 18, 2019 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't foul my Gen 2 with that Let's Go bullshit 
Apr 18, 2019 3:36 PM - Flame: lets go Sudowoodo & lets go Wobbuffet
Apr 18, 2019 4:31 PM - migles: lets go sandwich
Apr 18, 2019 4:31 PM - migles: flame correct that for sandwish
Apr 18, 2019 4:36 PM - Flame: wut?
Apr 18, 2019 4:46 PM - migles: pfff
Apr 18, 2019 4:46 PM - migles: good joke 
Apr 18, 2019 4:48 PM - Flame: what have you been up to as of late migles
Apr 18, 2019 4:49 PM - Flame: got or brought anything new
Apr 18, 2019 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FINALLY 
Apr 18, 2019 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They updated the twitch app on nvidia shield. 
Apr 18, 2019 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THREE LONG YEARS OF WAIT IS OVER! 
Apr 18, 2019 6:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG6Aagi5asc
Apr 18, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Just got 2 256GB Sandisk MicroSD cards for 30 bucks each 
Apr 18, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man Amazon shipping does not play lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered a couple of other things but they got here next day, the card took 2 days lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You must be a prime member 
Apr 18, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not bad Psi I paid like 60 for a single 200gb
Apr 18, 2019 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh yeah Prime is awesome 
Apr 18, 2019 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It pays for itself honestly just in medications alone
Apr 18, 2019 6:27 PM - Flame: @Jdbye the one that psio brought is fake, he just doesnt know it yet.
Apr 18, 2019 6:27 PM - Flame: dont tell him
Apr 18, 2019 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 18, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nahh these are legit 
Apr 18, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 400GB one for the same price... probably is also real but also complete crap lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:29 PM - Flame: so are these magic beans
Apr 18, 2019 6:30 PM - Flame: 
Apr 18, 2019 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh backing up my 3DS 128GB is gonna take a bit lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10% already lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: should be pretty fast if you have a good card and reader
Apr 18, 2019 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: as in not usb 2.0
Apr 18, 2019 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Apr-0-2019/UnrealDeals_Xkapq221_18/index-landing.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL041819&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL041819-_-EMC-041819-Index-_-Blitz-E0-_-20250087&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20=&tp=i-H43-Q7F-Cr-5waol-2D-16EMm-1c-5oC8W-W6o6Z&om_rid=87846235&om_mid=797
Apr 18, 2019 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn SSD's have dropped in price
Apr 18, 2019 6:41 PM - Flame: @Jdbye i told his card is fake
Apr 18, 2019 6:41 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The reader is surprisingly good for Chinese crap but was well reviewed always hits what ever the max speed is for the cards (USB 3.0)
Apr 18, 2019 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi that one has no dram cache I think so it's kinda shitty
Apr 18, 2019 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: The ssd
Apr 18, 2019 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah those do have some cache
Apr 18, 2019 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's their newer M.2 SSDs that are cacheless
Apr 18, 2019 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah seems like the 3d nand one does have dram
Apr 18, 2019 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Older ones didn't
Apr 18, 2019 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think I would go for Samsung QVO or Intel 660p
Apr 18, 2019 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Former is sata latter is m.2, price is similar
Apr 18, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a cheapo 500GB HP NVMe SSD ATM, only bought it cuz it was super cheap and my Sandisk SSD was getting a bit up there in age, performance was starting to take a bit of a hit
Apr 18, 2019 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also has no cache, but not a big deal for my use case really
Apr 18, 2019 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hp makes ssds? 
Apr 18, 2019 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 18, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 18, 2019 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not great, but they're not awful. Kinda in that middle zone
Apr 18, 2019 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only paid $70 for 500GB last year, which is pretty decent for a brand new NVMe.
Apr 18, 2019 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Better than I'd expect from hp
Apr 18, 2019 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Everything I've had from them has been a piece of p1ng
Apr 18, 2019 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 18, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Digital camera, tablet pc and printer
Apr 18, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I generally tend to avoid them, yeah. But the laptop my work bought me is an HP Envy that had a Ryzen 2500U, which has worked surprisingly well the last year which is nice
Apr 18, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably still wouldn't recommend them, beyond their business class stuff, but I'm surprised it's not a total piece of shit
Apr 18, 2019 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: There are far better choices for business stuff, like dell or Lenovo
Apr 18, 2019 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Especially Lenovo they will overnight you a replacement if you water damaged your laptop
Apr 18, 2019 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's the kind of service you need if your work relies on you having a working laptop
Apr 18, 2019 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, free of charge might I add
Apr 18, 2019 7:09 PM - Flame: i brought Samsung 970 EVO 500 GB  for £134.99
Apr 18, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I paid like 130 dollars for my SSD but like 2 years ago 480GB Sandisk lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Lenovo would be my first choice, they make great stuff
Apr 18, 2019 7:13 PM - Flame: tom how would i find out which ram i need for this laptop?
Apr 18, 2019 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could check the manual, or google your laptop model ;O;
Apr 18, 2019 7:15 PM - Flame: do i like a science man tom?
Apr 18, 2019 7:15 PM - Flame: make it easy
Apr 18, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol run Aida 64 and it will tell you what RAM you are running
Apr 18, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you could pull them from your laptop and shove them up your ass ;O;
Apr 18, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or CPU-Z
Apr 18, 2019 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom Ass RAM is only a legend!!! lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're going to upgrade to faster though you'll still want to check and see the fastest your laptop can support
Apr 18, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By checking the manual, or google ;O;
Apr 18, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's an older laptop then nothing is compatible and you will need to buy at least 20 sticks before you find one that works lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:24 PM - Flame: https://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c06047383
Apr 18, 2019 7:25 PM - Flame: is Crucial a good brand ?
Apr 18, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 45 watt not bad
Apr 18, 2019 7:26 PM - Flame: huh?
Apr 18, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crucial is OK, I used to always use Kingston but lately I have been using a lot of G.Skill
Apr 18, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame your PSU provides 45 watts so it's easy on the power bill 
Apr 18, 2019 7:29 PM - Flame: which is nice
Apr 18, 2019 7:29 PM - Flame: i suppose
Apr 18, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saving money is always nice 
Apr 18, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When you get old like me you start going like "Well hmmm these light bulbs should save me like 2 dollars a month...." lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:31 PM - Flame: every time my grand ma visits she turns off all the lights.... but put the heater on full blast
Apr 18, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL my wife likes to cook me alive 
Apr 18, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking women trying to adjust to where they are going when they die lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:32 PM - Flame: LOL!!
Apr 18, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When we first took the baby home, we started putting the temp up from 68 to 70F and it was just awful lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Recently popped it back down to 68 though, cuz it's getting warmer again finally
Apr 18, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 70F... Tom is a pipe dream for me... my wife loves it at like 78-80F 
Apr 18, 2019 7:33 PM - Flame: just wear more cloths if you are cold dammit!
Apr 18, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I say that, it fucking snowed twice the past fucking week
Apr 18, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went from 60s to fucking 30
Apr 18, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame my thoughts exactly lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom yeah it's like 80 something outside right now 
Apr 18, 2019 7:34 PM - Flame: you guys are lucky
Apr 18, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 89 lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:34 PM - Flame: my grandma does it to 104F
Apr 18, 2019 7:35 PM - Flame: i bet hell is cooler
Apr 18, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame she needs Alexa Silver Edition lol
Apr 18, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvT_gqs5ETk
Apr 18, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATnpEOo3GJA
Apr 18, 2019 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am deep into the dark side atm
Apr 18, 2019 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: downloading play store apps "not compatible with my device" using yalp store
Apr 18, 2019 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel like such a rebel
Apr 18, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 18, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fight the power!!! hmmm not a great idea I mean you punch a wall socket a few times and you end up getting electrocuted.
Apr 18, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: trying to use geforce now on my phone so i downloaded the nvidia games app
Apr 18, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad it won't let me login
Apr 18, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: just getting can't connect to nvidia
Apr 18, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh don't do that...
Apr 18, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use Moonlight on your phone to stream from your PC
Apr 18, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be cause i'm on an older version, latest one wouldn
Apr 18, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: wouldnt run
Apr 18, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: my PC cant run atlas worth shit lol
Apr 18, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh I see lol
Apr 18, 2019 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i can only assume its because i need 5.19 and i can't use any newer than 5.17 cause they say not supported on my device
Apr 18, 2019 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually geforce now runs awesome, way better than my desktop
Apr 18, 2019 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: would be cool if i could use it on my phone too
Apr 18, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Apr 18, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: would be cool if moonlight added support for geforce now i imagine its based on gamestream
Apr 18, 2019 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: geforce now is supposed to launch on other android devices by the end of the year but it might be paid by then lol
Apr 18, 2019 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could edit build.prop to spoof a shield tv then the app might work but too much effort lol
Apr 18, 2019 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i already have some build.prop edits through a custom magisk module
Apr 18, 2019 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: to get daydream vr working (but it was useless cause i dont have the daydream controller..)
Apr 18, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: suppose i could buy one but theres no guarantee daydream would work anyway since i never made it past the setup
Apr 18, 2019 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: that Yalp Store thing is pretty neat though, you can spoof a lot of different devices
Apr 18, 2019 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: no region spoofing though, that requires a VPN
Apr 18, 2019 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it acts as a play store client
Apr 18, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I might need to check it out
Apr 18, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yalp sounds cool
Apr 18, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 256GB card works fine in 3DS but it did take a couple seconds longer too boot
Apr 18, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But CIA installs seem exactly the same
Apr 18, 2019 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup that is pretty normal and you should format it as fat32 64k clusters to improve that
Apr 18, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think 128gb is plenty though
Apr 18, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: doing just fine with a 64gb myself after i got rid of some games i'm never gonna play anyway
Apr 18, 2019 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: large capacity cards haven't been dropping as fast in price as i'd like cause the size increase has really slowed down
Apr 18, 2019 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and where are the 1TB SD cards? should be easy now that we have 512GB microsd cards
Apr 18, 2019 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: if large capacity cards were cheaper i'd just put 256gb in everything lol
Apr 18, 2019 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they're still pretty expensive here and you can hardly even find 256gb in physical stores
Apr 18, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Memory-Card-1024GB-Adapter-Camera/dp/B07Q6SR2FK/ref=sr_1_13?crid=3PMA2LJ7ITUSF&keywords=1tb+micro+sd+card&qid=1555627396&s=gateway&sprefix=1tb+Mic%2Caps%2C170&sr=8-13
Apr 18, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1TB MicroSD for under 40 bucks!!! lol
Apr 18, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to go out on a limb here and say that one is probably fake... lol probably
Apr 18, 2019 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you use your shield tv yet? 
Apr 18, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on right now? lol
Apr 18, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What was there another update? lol
Apr 18, 2019 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twitch app finally got updated 
Apr 18, 2019 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THREE LONG YEARS OF WAIT IS FINALLY OVER!
Apr 18, 2019 10:57 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: HELLO PEEPS
Apr 18, 2019 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uy_Fb9_lV8
Apr 18, 2019 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So is it better now? Twitch I mean lol
Apr 18, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/uxdnxec330t21.jpg
Apr 18, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Of course it's better now.
Apr 18, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It finally looks like the ones on the ps4/xbox one 
Apr 18, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/state/florida/article229233764.html
Apr 18, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/qrqe4rcsm2s21.jpg LOL Pure gold!!!!
Apr 18, 2019 11:46 PM - Flame: i bet a night with her is heaven
Apr 18, 2019 11:48 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Is that a flame?
Apr 19, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/02x4lrpcs2s21.png
Apr 19, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Apr 19, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/d00863ithmr21.jpg Flesh lights? lol
Apr 19, 2019 12:29 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iv_WB9XbZg
Apr 19, 2019 12:29 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: funny asfuck
Apr 19, 2019 1:18 AM - mthrnite: profanity is a art
Apr 19, 2019 1:19 AM - mthrnite: anyway, finally got to play PSVR with 2 actual good eyes in my head
Apr 19, 2019 1:20 AM - mthrnite: it was fuckin awesome, played a little robot guy jumping around like mario
Apr 19, 2019 1:20 AM - mthrnite: and a little res evil 7, that was cool and jarring
Apr 19, 2019 1:21 AM - mthrnite: and tetris vr that was a lot cooler than i thought it could be
Apr 19, 2019 1:23 AM - mthrnite: kinda wish i wasn't so embedded in xbox, or that xbox would come out with some damn vr
Apr 19, 2019 1:23 AM - mthrnite: all that wasted money on kinnect, what a shame
Apr 19, 2019 1:25 AM - mthrnite: backed the wrong horse again, just like with bluray/hddvd
Apr 19, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't think Bluray won either to be honest.
Apr 19, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6Y_hr5sLa8
Apr 19, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And what I mean by BD VS HDDVD is that Netflix won.
Apr 19, 2019 3:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm a lvl 5 vet now


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 20, 2019)

Apr 19, 2019 5:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8BjMqm9
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 AM - Veho: Anal beads.
Apr 19, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VSBFy9Wxb8
Apr 19, 2019 6:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh gosh, the first prince of persia game is so bad. 
Apr 19, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Apple IIe version?
Apr 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/93aw0BS.jpg
Apr 19, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WC0TanI
Apr 19, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6sVVhnL
Apr 19, 2019 7:16 AM - Veho: PS classic is on sale for $55 here. Meanwhile, the SNES classic is $135
Apr 19, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: They are both just a bunch of ROMS in a pretty looking emulation machine, but at $55 I'm tempted.
Apr 19, 2019 7:18 AM - Veho: But it kind of shows why my country leans heavily towards Sony instead of Nintendo.
Apr 19, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fnNEy0_JwOs?t=80
Apr 19, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I would say they value the SNES one more and can get that price meanwhile they are having trouble moving that PS1 lol
Apr 19, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On a side note, that PS1 classic you can replace the emulator and completely fix it up 
Apr 19, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXGA9JtjrtQ
Apr 19, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho ironically I imagine that the PS1 classic would run all the SNES games just fine lol using RetroArch or something.
Apr 19, 2019 7:46 AM - Veho: Nah, Nintendo has been treating the Balkans like a shithole since forever and it shows up in the console prices as well.
Apr 19, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: Every now and then I complain about it.
Apr 19, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know here you can buy the PS1 classic dirt cheap, because it was not selling at the full price.
Apr 19, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus note that the PS1 classic comes with no PSU, you need to buy one  lol
Apr 19, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: Sony's consoles are sold at the same prices they are sold for in the US, while Nintendo's consoles are twice as much.
Apr 19, 2019 7:48 AM - Veho: It's ridiculous.
Apr 19, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo just needs the money for Mario's cocaine addiction.... It's a secret to everybody.
Apr 19, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could turn that PS1 Classic into a media player Veho 
Apr 19, 2019 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HHVF2XG/ref=as_li_qf_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=restalgia0b-20&creative=9325&linkCode=as2&creativeASIN=B07HHVF2XG&linkId=5dd01b452805923ed0b00aa1ada4dc34
Apr 19, 2019 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 40 bucks is tempting lol
Apr 19, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I already have Shield TV 500 GB model with like 120 games or something on it
Apr 19, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if Sony made a PS1 Classic Portable edition...
Apr 19, 2019 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I know buy a PSP but meh lol
Apr 19, 2019 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eRveb4f
Apr 19, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1ix013i
Apr 19, 2019 8:02 AM - Veho: Look if that thing had online capabilities I would buy 10 of them at the spot.
Apr 19, 2019 8:03 AM - Veho: Can you plug anything into that USB port?
Apr 19, 2019 8:04 AM - Veho: I have no idea what stage PS Classic hacking is in or what it can do.
Apr 19, 2019 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you can plug in like external hard drives and USB thumb drives and stuff
Apr 19, 2019 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: not sure about WiFi adapters... probably need some sort of driver?
Apr 19, 2019 8:06 AM - Veho: I see you can use BT adapters?
Apr 19, 2019 8:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9jD2Mzh.gif
Apr 19, 2019 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The downside is only 2 USB ports... but you can use a powered hub to add more USB ports
Apr 19, 2019 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine as a starting point project the PS1 classic could be tons of fun
Apr 19, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/playstation-classic-console/13024442 29.99 lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/PlaystationClassic/
Apr 19, 2019 8:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTlmuyfYOvI
Apr 19, 2019 8:20 AM - Veho: Raspbian at  128x160 pixels.
Apr 19, 2019 8:20 AM - Veho: 
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdEn_JzrQ1M
Apr 19, 2019 8:34 AM - Veho: "Why are you complaining about building that, a six year old could build it" that's because a six year old doesn't have anything else to do!
Apr 19, 2019 8:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XaJc7dn.png
Apr 19, 2019 11:25 AM - kenenthk: The one time I wanna make deviled eggs and I have no mustard
Apr 19, 2019 11:27 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Apr 19, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: I have everything else tho 
Apr 19, 2019 11:28 AM - Veho: Do you really need mustard?
Apr 19, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: I mean like really.
Apr 19, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: Really really.
Apr 19, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: Do you have a pinch of horseradish?
Apr 19, 2019 11:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 11:52 AM - kenenthk: I got lucky it was on sale for a dollar
Apr 19, 2019 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Love living 5 minutes away from stores
Apr 19, 2019 11:53 AM - kenenthk: Now I did forget to look at paprika 
Apr 19, 2019 11:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken want a protip? keep some mustard powder in your cupboard
Apr 19, 2019 11:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: mix it with a small amount of water to get japanese mustard, very spicy like dijon
Apr 19, 2019 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: or i guess add some vinegar instead if you want it acidic like dijon
Apr 19, 2019 11:55 AM - Veho: Living 5 minutes away from the store is handy if you happen to be bathed and clothed at all times when you're at home.
Apr 19, 2019 11:56 AM - Veho: At home I wallow naked in my own filth so going to the store is a hour-long expedition.
Apr 19, 2019 11:56 AM - kenenthk: They say no shirt no shoes no service never said I had to have pants on
Apr 19, 2019 11:56 AM - Veho: Even if the store is next door.
Apr 19, 2019 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i live 1 minute away from the store
Apr 19, 2019 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho yeah that's my problem
Apr 19, 2019 11:57 AM - kenenthk: The stores literally like in my backyard
Apr 19, 2019 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i am usually wearing at least boxers and a shirt
Apr 19, 2019 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i only shower when i'm going somewhere
Apr 19, 2019 11:58 AM - kenenthk: I usually have nothing on if gamerzmum visits so I'm naked alot 
Apr 19, 2019 11:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: ew
Apr 19, 2019 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: even i wouldn't hit that
Apr 19, 2019 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: not even if i was desperate
Apr 19, 2019 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Well I made the mistake of not putting my eggs is until after I boiled the water 
Apr 19, 2019 12:07 PM - Veho: YOU FOOL!
Apr 19, 2019 12:07 PM - Veho: ALL IS LOST NOW!
Apr 19, 2019 12:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay it's 8AM 
Apr 19, 2019 12:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time for pancakes 
Apr 19, 2019 12:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: if you poke a hole in them they won't explode
Apr 19, 2019 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: just like gamerz mum
Apr 19, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: I have an egg yolks bath now
Apr 19, 2019 12:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 12:13 PM - Veho: Add some veggies to it and you'll have egg drop soup.
Apr 19, 2019 12:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You are supposed to cook eggs, not take a bath with them.
Apr 19, 2019 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: why not both? saves water
Apr 19, 2019 12:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 12:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No 
Apr 19, 2019 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: with eggshell
Apr 19, 2019 12:22 PM - Veho: Eggshell is good for you. Has calcium.
Apr 19, 2019 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not so sure eggshells are digestible
Apr 19, 2019 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you know what else has calcium in it? chalk
Apr 19, 2019 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't mean it's good for you
Apr 19, 2019 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually chalk contains a type of calcium that can clog your arteries
Apr 19, 2019 12:28 PM - Veho: There are types of calcium?
Apr 19, 2019 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Deviled eggs were a success came out too liquidy tho
Apr 19, 2019 12:50 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/57611791_10157004994419519_8730386357655961600_o.jpg?_nc_cat=102&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-ort2-1.xx&oh=136ee93b6e751de56042548574782979&oe=5D329B30
Apr 19, 2019 1:00 PM - Veho: Now I'm hungry.
Apr 19, 2019 1:00 PM - Veho: I'm off. Bye!
Apr 19, 2019 1:01 PM - kenenthk: You can eat my eggs 
Apr 19, 2019 1:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are they grade A? 
Apr 19, 2019 1:22 PM - migles: isn't IGG games that has malware?
Apr 19, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Ask uremum
Apr 19, 2019 1:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: migles returns 
Apr 19, 2019 1:38 PM - migles: suppie
Apr 19, 2019 2:01 PM - Flame: migles was gone?
Apr 19, 2019 2:39 PM - kenenthk: My life cant be that happy
Apr 19, 2019 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/66730931
Apr 19, 2019 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I looked up top screen replacement apparently it's almost impossible lol
Apr 19, 2019 2:52 PM - x65943: I did it before, it is a giant pain in the ass and is not worth your time imo
Apr 19, 2019 3:20 PM - migles: what is it?
Apr 19, 2019 3:20 PM - migles: i can't open goodwill links :c
Apr 19, 2019 3:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you update twitch app on shield tv yet? 
Apr 19, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't lol
Apr 19, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ii rarely use Twit h
Apr 19, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles it was a nice New Nintendo 3DS XL but the top screen is borken
Apr 19, 2019 3:45 PM - migles: for how much
Apr 19, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well right now like 7.99 plus probably 10 shipping
Apr 19, 2019 3:54 PM - Ryccardo: not bad, but I wonder why they bought it
Apr 19, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has 2 DS Lites a game and Nerf Armor for the NDSXL lol
Apr 19, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about buying it for the battery and armor and game...
Apr 19, 2019 4:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But there is a pokemon marathon on twitch 
Apr 19, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have access to like all the Pokemon games on my 3DS... lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you have access to pokemon snap? 
Apr 19, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably? lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.technobuffalo.com/fan-gets-pokemon-snap-running-on-a-nintendo-3ds
Apr 19, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, 3DS is too potato for N64 emulation lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it could be possible for the N3DS but either way it would probably suck anyway lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, even the N3DS is too potato for it lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the crap GPU holding it back lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think someone is working on game streaming for the 3DS... I can't wait to play Crysis on my 3DS  lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly just cuz N64 emulators suck really, especially on ARM. Mupen64Plus is nice, but still needs tons of power to actually work somewhat well lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would suck super balls though.
Apr 19, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 3DS has terrible network speed  lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure how they got Netflix or Youtube working on it
Apr 19, 2019 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: its only 240p so its not like its hard lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3DS gets about 1MB/s thats enough to do 480p easily and even 720p
Apr 19, 2019 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, don't need fast wifi for potato quality video lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: 720p at not great bitrates but its not like youtube has very good bitrates anyway
Apr 19, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: nor do most streaming sites
Apr 19, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those larger eShop games probably suck to download and install?
Apr 19, 2019 4:29 PM - Ryccardo: meh, just download while you sleep (btw I got ssb4 on launch hour in 30 minutes or so)
Apr 19, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I formatted my 256GB MicoSD card with that SD Format tool, brought it right in line with my old 128GB card
Apr 19, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: about an hour is what you'd expect
Apr 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 1 second longer to boot not sure lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: same thing with cia network installs which i usually do overnight so its fine
Apr 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably helps that the largest 3DS game is only like 4GB or so
Apr 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So not too bad to download
Apr 19, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think your right Tom the largest one I have is DQVIII
Apr 19, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be so sad when I complete it again lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 4:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why not get DQIX 
Apr 19, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that one too gonna play it next  lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I noticed something hilarious..... Dragon Quest VIII on the 3DS is not in 3D but Dragon Quest VII is in 3D lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:32 PM - Scarlet: Man DQ9 is my fav
Apr 19, 2019 4:32 PM - Scarlet: Get some people to play it with too
Apr 19, 2019 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DQ9 was awesome 
Apr 19, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through DQ9 like once, but then just never could get through it again
Apr 19, 2019 4:33 PM - Scarlet: I need it to come to Switch so I can replay it with people ;_;
Apr 19, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked it the first time, too, but after that it just kinda got boring lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it a few years Tom you will forget it and enjoy it like new again (what I am doing with Dragon Quest VIII now) lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has been a few years since I've played it
Apr 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll toss it on my R4 and give it a go again eventually
Apr 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play it on the 3DS 
Apr 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has a smoothing filter or something
Apr 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use my N3DS to play all my DS games lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have a DSi and a DS Lite, but never use them
Apr 19, 2019 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So when is DQ11 for switch again? 
Apr 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Flame: psio are you talking about TWiLight Menu++??  smoothing filter ??
Apr 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am thinking about putting my entire DS set on my 3DS....
Apr 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yes
Apr 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They really do look nicer than my old DS Lite
Apr 19, 2019 4:39 PM - Flame: entire DS set ??
Apr 19, 2019 4:39 PM - Flame: even the trashware
Apr 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well my set is trimmed lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like 98% of the library!
Apr 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 50GB's lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 19, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly I might just pick like 30 games
Apr 19, 2019 4:42 PM - Flame: 98%? you are kind
Apr 19, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Save the extra space for the 10,000 themes I keep trying lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Flame, there's like 2000 DS games, 40 good ones sounds about right lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Flame: only 2000?
Apr 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Flame: i would have thought it be over 9000
Apr 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nintendo_DS_games 1839 apparently
Apr 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it was like 2100 or something lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Flame: LOL!
Apr 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 Castlevania games, 2 Mario games, Contra 4, Dragon Quest 9, a couple of Final Fantasy games, WarioWare Touched, some other random ones lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Flame: ds had some good stuff to be fair
Apr 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Age of Empires? I wonder how that plays... lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Flame: plays like shit
Apr 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Flame: its nothing like the pc version
Apr 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Flame: you do one move
Apr 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Flame: they do one etc etc
Apr 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Animal Crossing was good on the DS lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Flame: from what i rememeber
Apr 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Flame: zelda games were good on the ds too i dont care what anyone says
Apr 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Phantom Hourglass was ok
Apr 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I couldn't get into them for some reason
Apr 19, 2019 4:49 PM - Flame: DS had some epic RPG too
Apr 19, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But choo choo fuck ville was trash
Apr 19, 2019 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spirit Tracks I think I got like half way through....
Apr 19, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chrono Trigger was great on the DS but Chrono Trigger would be good on anything  lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:51 PM - Flame: can you get Chrono Trigger  on the SNES VC?
Apr 19, 2019 4:52 PM - Flame: you cant 
Apr 19, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play the DS version if you have access
Apr 19, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's slightly better
Apr 19, 2019 4:54 PM - Flame: i think i own the DS version
Apr 19, 2019 4:54 PM - Flame: i think
Apr 19, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a lot of DS games... I may own it as well not sure lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I stopped counting at around 100 lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:57 PM - Flame: having a R4 and internet is not the same Psio
Apr 19, 2019 4:57 PM - Flame: as having the real thing
Apr 19, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I'm looking at that list you posted... I see like 30 Imagine games and not one of them is "Imagine Murder" lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I actually own like maybe 10 DS games? And probably like 8 of those came from my fiancee lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame no I mean physical copies if I counted my downloads I have every DS game made lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only two I owned personally was Mario Kart and Diddy Kong Racing for some reason
Apr 19, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, I also have that Metroid Prime hunter demo cart, too somewhere
Apr 19, 2019 4:58 PM - Flame: fiancee? you should put a ring on it tom
Apr 19, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom did or will or something lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 19, 2019 4:59 PM - Flame: yeah his going to get married soon
Apr 19, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We actually plan on getting officially married in the beginning of May
Apr 19, 2019 4:59 PM - Flame: "officially"??
Apr 19, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Court house wedding? lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:00 PM - Flame: MOTHER OF GOD!
Apr 19, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much Psi, it'll just be our parents for a quick, short ceremony and that's it lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Avoid doing the 30,000 dollar wedding at a church... I did that the first time and regretted it so much lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Originally we planned to do the whole thing on October 19th, 2019, but with babboo that sort of changed lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:01 PM - Flame: i plan to get married in las vegas.
Apr 19, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now we're doing the "wedding" in May, and then we'll have an actual celebration on October 19th where we invite a bunch of family and such
Apr 19, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd time was at a court house and loved it, way cheaper and we are still together lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:01 PM - Flame: with who ? only satan knows?
Apr 19, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame marry someone rich and old
Apr 19, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: more numbers on both sides if you can help it lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:02 PM - Flame: young and poor it is then
Apr 19, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 19, 2019 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have so much more money right now if I was gay or less horny  lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:04 PM - Flame: if i was less horny i would be rich...
Apr 19, 2019 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:05 PM - Flame: damn you pink diamond the hooker....
Apr 19, 2019 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 19, 2019 5:06 PM - Flame: ist funny cause its true
Apr 19, 2019 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it's lightning storm here bad lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:07 PM - Flame: Good!
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 PM - Flame: its clears skies here
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 PM - Flame: lovely weather
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just checked the weather supposed to be dropping into the 40's at night the next 2 days lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F not C lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a small thunderstorm yesterday here, but lasted for like an hour or two. Just mostly rainy now
Apr 19, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome to the club Psi, it's 42F right now lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol here in Florida it's supposed to be like 90F right now Tom 
Apr 19, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This global warming is freezing me  lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to work tonight lol "work"
Apr 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 12PM to 8AM sitting in a parking lot playing my 3DS and watching movies on my phone 
Apr 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I feel like useless....
Apr 19, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've never felt more underutilized in my entire life.
Apr 19, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: i feel underutilized too. the only time i was utilized was in the sperm bank.
Apr 19, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: 
Apr 19, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 19, 2019 5:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 5:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would Psi get rich based on sexuality?
Apr 19, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kids are expensive
Apr 19, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've raised 2 and a grandson now
Apr 19, 2019 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The two kids turned out pretty worthless supposed to spend 500 dollars to bail one out of Jail and I just don't want too....lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson. Might turn out OKayne
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Flame: OKayne?
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Flame: HAHAHAHAHA!
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Flame: i hope not
Apr 19, 2019 5:27 PM - Flame: for your sake
Apr 19, 2019 6:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 6:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi hates his kids.
Apr 19, 2019 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qkFVWJWRUI
Apr 19, 2019 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: wow this is good
Apr 19, 2019 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: it's probably your own fault he turned out like that 
Apr 19, 2019 6:24 PM - migles: https://imgur.com/gallery/YJx30oE
Apr 19, 2019 6:24 PM - migles: i bet its people that get the phone to see what happens when they peel the plastic
Apr 19, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic it's not that I hate them.... More of hugely disappointed
Apr 19, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where given every advantage
Apr 19, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Collage (LOL) would have been paid for, anything to help them in a career or profession...
Apr 19, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But nope drug addicts it is.
Apr 19, 2019 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I got a email talking about EGGstravaganza! 
Apr 19, 2019 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It lets you boil four eggs in the microwave 
Apr 19, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2019 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.eggstravaganzasale.com/index.cgi
Apr 19, 2019 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once in a while when I am being super lazy I will cook eggs in the microwave... Salt pepper a little butter and milk and whip like 2 eggs in. Microwave for like 1 minute stir and repeat until they are cooked
Apr 19, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic that looks interesting to be honest.
Apr 19, 2019 7:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You gonna buy one? 
Apr 19, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought about it, but I make perfect boiled eggs right now in minutes.. in a pan of boiling water lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 8:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How?
Apr 19, 2019 8:02 PM - mthrnite: fry dem eggs
Apr 19, 2019 8:03 PM - mthrnite: fry dem bacon too
Apr 19, 2019 8:03 PM - Flame: fry them all!
Apr 19, 2019 8:03 PM - mthrnite: all the tings
Apr 19, 2019 8:04 PM - mthrnite: devilled eggs are real good tho
Apr 19, 2019 8:04 PM - mthrnite: so boiling does have it's merits
Apr 19, 2019 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about angel eggs 
Apr 19, 2019 8:05 PM - mthrnite: do it, you'll make millions
Apr 19, 2019 8:06 PM - mthrnite: find a need, and fill it!
Apr 19, 2019 8:06 PM - mthrnite: New angel eggs, evangelicals eat 'em up!
Apr 19, 2019 8:06 PM - mthrnite: what would you fill 'em with
Apr 19, 2019 8:07 PM - mthrnite: just plain mayonnaise
Apr 19, 2019 8:07 PM - mthrnite: christians do love mayo
Apr 19, 2019 8:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 8:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What?
Apr 19, 2019 8:09 PM - mthrnite: trying to help you get rich, son
Apr 19, 2019 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 19, 2019 8:10 PM - mthrnite: devise an angel egg maker, send it to crazy russian hacker, ???, profit!
Apr 19, 2019 8:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, I think he referring to that thing about you being rich by being gay
Apr 19, 2019 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You might want to take notes 
Apr 19, 2019 8:13 PM - Flame: SAK his talking to you
Apr 19, 2019 8:13 PM - mthrnite: you get rich by the gay? why ain't I got no money?
Apr 19, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:13 PM - mthrnite: i'm half gay, i should get at least a hundred bucks for that
Apr 19, 2019 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just 100? 
Apr 19, 2019 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not very rich
Apr 19, 2019 8:14 PM - mthrnite: i said at least
Apr 19, 2019 8:14 PM - mthrnite: that said, 20 bucks is 20 bucks
Apr 19, 2019 8:15 PM - mthrnite: know what i mean, vern?
Apr 19, 2019 8:15 PM - mthrnite: is a wii worth a damn for anything these days?
Apr 19, 2019 8:16 PM - mthrnite: too small for a flower pot
Apr 19, 2019 8:16 PM - mthrnite: maybe a cactus
Apr 19, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii games 
Apr 19, 2019 8:17 PM - mthrnite: can you hack and and get all games?
Apr 19, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I loaded my Grandson's Wii up with a 2TB drive and like 400 of the best and worst games,,,, He loves it lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2TB external WD drives are like 60 bucks on Amazon works amazing
Apr 19, 2019 8:17 PM - mthrnite: hmmm... pretty easy to hack?
Apr 19, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SD card and letter bomb exploit should take like 5 minutes lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing to buy if you have an old 1 or 2GB SD card laying around lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:19 PM - mthrnite: nice, we got a guide on the temp?
Apr 19, 2019 8:19 PM - mthrnite: might do that this weekend
Apr 19, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah Xflack has a good one
Apr 19, 2019 8:19 PM - mthrnite: groovy
Apr 19, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Portable-External-Drive-WDBU6Y0020BBK-WESN/dp/B06W55K9N6/ref=sxin_4_ac_d_pm?crid=1JDI1NU1C3VK2&keywords=wd+external+hard+drive&pd_rd_i=B06W55K9N6&pd_rd_r=84f85321-b960-4162-8ba8-67edc62ff839&pd_rd_w=kZiQ8&pd_rd_wg=LcRCl&pf_rd_p=eadd3af5-2f5b-4e14-9c3d-ff9268352f18&pf_rd_r=JYQCB5C1CA563SDNBMHH&qid=1555705173&s=gateway&sprefix=WD+Ex%2Caps%2C175
Apr 19, 2019 8:19 PM - mthrnite: thanks psi
Apr 19, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 62.99 2TB
Apr 19, 2019 8:20 PM - mthrnite: crazy how cheap drives are
Apr 19, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Format it as NTFS make a folder called "wbfs" yes all lower case.... lol  the rest of the space you can use for what ever you want lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you could get away with a cheaper 1TB space drive but with 2TB's if you ever decide you want to use it for something else it's better down the road lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:21 PM - mthrnite: noted
Apr 19, 2019 8:21 PM - mthrnite: well i just got a 4TB for 50 bucks so all my little externals are getting transfered
Apr 19, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You may even decide a 4TB drive for 99 bucks is a better deal? maybe lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol so you have drives around that may work 
Apr 19, 2019 8:22 PM - Ryccardo: 128g SD here, hail solid state
Apr 19, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4tb for 50 bucks sounds like a scam
Apr 19, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr: even more crazy how cheap SSDs are getting
Apr 19, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2tb sandisk 660p m.2 for barely anything
Apr 19, 2019 8:23 PM - mthrnite: i think they're cheating somehow
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - mthrnite: slow af maybe?
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - mthrnite: new unreliable but cheap drive tech?
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it gets slow if you transfer more than like
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: 200gb at a time
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: but who does that?
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually in the LTT video they filled it up more than halfway before it slowed down
Apr 19, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you can flush the cache to get your speed back quickly or just wait
Apr 19, 2019 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only a problem if you're trying to install your entire steam library at once or downloading hundreds of gbs of torrents (or porn)
Apr 19, 2019 8:26 PM - mthrnite: well i'm not complaining, the 4TB was "used" but never used, so open box kinda thing
Apr 19, 2019 8:26 PM - mthrnite: they said 50 bucks i said SOLD
Apr 19, 2019 8:27 PM - mthrnite: made me remember my first hard drive, all 20MB of it.
Apr 19, 2019 8:28 PM - mthrnite: Mac II with a 20 meg HD, I was king.
Apr 19, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky my first hard drive was 5MB's lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: old Ti99/4A
Apr 19, 2019 8:29 PM - mthrnite: was that the one with 1K of ram and a 16K expander?
Apr 19, 2019 8:29 PM - mthrnite: that would choke on "hello world"
Apr 19, 2019 8:29 PM - mthrnite: 
Apr 19, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they had like 8K of RAM remember it was the first 16 bit home computer  lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what they did with the other 8 bits... lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:30 PM - mthrnite: my gf had one, it was a useless wedge
Apr 19, 2019 8:30 PM - mthrnite: pretty sure it was a Ti
Apr 19, 2019 8:30 PM - mthrnite: nope just looked it up, not a Ti
Apr 19, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Instruments_TI-99/4A
Apr 19, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the Odysee2 ?
Apr 19, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They looked amazingly similar lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:31 PM - mthrnite: had a membrane kb i think
Apr 19, 2019 8:31 PM - mthrnite: seiko make a computer?
Apr 19, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do
Apr 19, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnavox_Odyssey%C2%B2
Apr 19, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one?
Apr 19, 2019 8:32 PM - mthrnite: fuck
Apr 19, 2019 8:32 PM - mthrnite: timex sinclair!
Apr 19, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was mostly a game console disguised as a PC lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - mthrnite: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timex_Sinclair_1000
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - mthrnite: 2k of ram
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes I don't have one of those... (US didn't really get them sadly)
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - mthrnite: nah my neighbor had an oddysee
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the others I linked here lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - mthrnite: thing was shit for games
Apr 19, 2019 8:33 PM - mthrnite: pinball was a joke
Apr 19, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it was pretty lame I remember I enjoyed like 3 games on it UFO and Code Cracker and Ring Quest or something lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:34 PM - mthrnite: but it was better than what i had at the time, Sears brand Pong
Apr 19, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ring Quest was like this board game video game combo lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:35 PM - mthrnite: sounds awful lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:36 PM - mthrnite: atari smoked everything with the 2600
Apr 19, 2019 8:36 PM - mthrnite: happy camper when i finally got one of those
Apr 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUPoXqqWAeM
Apr 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wasn't too bad lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2600 was so good  I got it twice lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: when the Jr came out I got one of those
Apr 19, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of still wish I had it
Apr 19, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Original Mini lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:38 PM - mthrnite: i've got one
Apr 19, 2019 8:38 PM - mthrnite: i prefer my woodgrain guy tho, jr's missing switches if i recall
Apr 19, 2019 8:39 PM - mthrnite: i mainly play on Stello though, gotta get my Turmoil fix in from time to time
Apr 19, 2019 8:39 PM - mthrnite: *Stella
Apr 19, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao....
Apr 19, 2019 8:40 PM - mthrnite: also, quest for rings looks surprisingly interesting
Apr 19, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got a New 3DS XL in the mail
Apr 19, 2019 8:40 PM - mthrnite: nice
Apr 19, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all booted up and has 79.90 in credit on it...
Apr 19, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid like 95 for it (all in) came with 4 DS games but the 80 bucks on the eShop is weird...
Apr 19, 2019 8:41 PM - mthrnite: i never ended up buying a 3DS
Apr 19, 2019 8:41 PM - Ryccardo: I said very vocally I'd never buy one
Apr 19, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one now latest firmware is hackable for free unless your in the EU then you have to buy something
Apr 19, 2019 8:42 PM - Ryccardo: I bought one for animal crossing, and as today I've owned 6
Apr 19, 2019 8:42 PM - Ryccardo: psi: nah, free for europeans too
Apr 19, 2019 8:43 PM - mthrnite: i still play my gameboy micro more than anything else i got handheld, including my phone
Apr 19, 2019 8:44 PM - mthrnite: i need to fire my 3DiXL up and play some Rub Rabbits
Apr 19, 2019 8:44 PM - mthrnite: what was that other f'd up game they put out
Apr 19, 2019 8:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Apr 19, 2019 8:45 PM - mthrnite: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feel_the_Magic:_XY/XX
Apr 19, 2019 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK 
Apr 19, 2019 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a lot of consoles/computers i never knew existed
Apr 19, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: with weirdly familiar names, like the Odyssee2, Ti99 (sounds like a calculator)
Apr 19, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah mthr it's a good deal on a HDD if it's really not used
Apr 19, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can check the power on hours with CrystalDiskInfo to make sure
Apr 19, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, assuming it hasn't been dropped or anything...
Apr 19, 2019 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: that might be harder to detect until it's too late
Apr 19, 2019 8:50 PM - mthrnite: i know the guy, he's legit, i've already got a few hundred gigs on it and no probs so far
Apr 19, 2019 8:55 PM - mthrnite: oi, i'm in tornado weather over here, weatherman is about to crap his drawers atm
Apr 19, 2019 8:56 PM - mthrnite: i'm off to see the wizard!
Apr 19, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you live near me?
Apr 19, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tornado warnings all day lol
Apr 19, 2019 8:56 PM - mthrnite: yeah se
Apr 19, 2019 8:56 PM - mthrnite: nc near Raleigh
Apr 19, 2019 8:57 PM - mthrnite: Durham's getting banged atm
Apr 19, 2019 8:57 PM - mthrnite: but yeah, cells all day
Apr 19, 2019 8:58 PM - mthrnite: i've had tornado touchdowns within 2 miles on a few occasions so i gotta keep tabs
Apr 19, 2019 8:58 PM - mthrnite: in the past i mean
Apr 19, 2019 8:58 PM - mthrnite: we're not a no-spin zone
Apr 19, 2019 8:59 PM - mthrnite: luckily i've murdered all my big trees
Apr 19, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr: no one is ever going to tell you they dropped a hdd
Apr 19, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: no matter how legit they are
Apr 19, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: people don't like to admit that they broke something
Apr 19, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: or damaged it
Apr 19, 2019 9:08 PM - mthrnite: haha, yeah you probably right man
Apr 19, 2019 9:08 PM - mthrnite: so far so good tho
Apr 19, 2019 9:09 PM - mthrnite: i'm keeping all the stuff i transfer to it for a little while on the original drives, just in case
Apr 19, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep stuff on things until I need those things for other stuff  lol
Apr 19, 2019 9:12 PM - mthrnite: yeah, same, saved my ass a few times
Apr 19, 2019 9:18 PM - mthrnite: lights are about to go out, later gates.
Apr 19, 2019 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably fine, i'm just paranoid about stuff
Apr 19, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell when i bought 3x2gb of ddr3 ram for a bargain (like less than $20 when ddr4 was not even out yet)
Apr 19, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was afraid to put it in my pc in case my psu or something would self destruct
Apr 19, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it worked fine 
Apr 19, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was used and the guy said he just upgraded so he didn't need it
Apr 19, 2019 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Apr 19, 2019 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-mini-leaked.536490/
Apr 19, 2019 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope that's fake cause no one is gonna buy that shit with circle pads, circle pads suck for any serious game
Apr 19, 2019 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: put that back in your pants where it belongs jeez
Apr 19, 2019 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 19, 2019 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But everyone likes slinky 
Apr 19, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DSi ware thing is a lot easier than Steel miner
Apr 19, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a little over an hour and completely set up lol
Apr 20, 2019 12:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/19/18498904/samsung-galaxy-fold-review-screen-broken-issue-durability-foldable-phone-video-performance-price
Apr 20, 2019 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Lol
Apr 20, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind expected the first few gen folding phones to have issues.
Apr 20, 2019 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: @SAK gtfo
Apr 20, 2019 1:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 20, 2019 1:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You aren't friendly
Apr 20, 2019 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Gtfo sak


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 21, 2019)

Apr 20, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nyyaa!!! In my best Rodger voice lol
Apr 20, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's very windy and cold tonight but no spiders and mosquitos so that's a nice change
Apr 20, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also no praying mantis or other cool animals yet
Apr 20, 2019 10:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 20, 2019 10:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, get some bug spray 
Apr 20, 2019 11:21 AM - kenenthk: Psi is bug sprey
Apr 20, 2019 11:39 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DPfHHls50-w
Apr 20, 2019 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I so use deep woods off because fuck mosquitos lol
Apr 20, 2019 12:55 PM - migles: i just wittnessed the weirdest thing for a long time today
Apr 20, 2019 12:56 PM - migles: i got this "friend" in overwatch, barely comes to the game, really sucks at it, was talking to his friend
Apr 20, 2019 12:57 PM - migles: dude asked the other if he bought lootboxes, one bought 20 bucks of lootboxes
Apr 20, 2019 12:57 PM - migles: the other 40 bucks of lootboxes
Apr 20, 2019 12:57 PM - migles: and was i like "why???"
Apr 20, 2019 12:58 PM - migles: just why XD
Apr 20, 2019 12:58 PM - migles: guys answer "why not? the skins are good this year"
Apr 20, 2019 12:58 PM - migles: and i am sitting here with all the skins unlocked without spending a dime
Apr 20, 2019 12:59 PM - migles: and more than enough in game credit to buy next years skins
Apr 20, 2019 1:00 PM - migles: my repply next was "well then you should give me the money, i carried you guys in the last 3 matches"
Apr 20, 2019 1:00 PM - migles: "cosmetics dont make you win"
Apr 20, 2019 1:01 PM - migles: then i just ran away from those guys lol
Apr 20, 2019 1:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I witnessed the weirdest thing
Apr 20, 2019 1:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: One of the worst games on sega mega drive 
Apr 20, 2019 1:33 PM - migles: which one
Apr 20, 2019 1:38 PM - Flame: his talking about Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles
Apr 20, 2019 1:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, I'm talking about Last Battle
Apr 20, 2019 1:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't look it up, is so bad.
Apr 20, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty bad lol
Apr 20, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like impossible to play bad lol
Apr 20, 2019 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du09Uxxx-MM
Apr 20, 2019 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey you stoners, it's 4/20, go get vaped. 
Apr 20, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Evry ones too high to chat Sonic lol
Apr 20, 2019 10:47 PM - DinohScene: Already am SAK : D
Apr 21, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Florida probably looks like Apples plantation right now


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 22, 2019)

Apr 21, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Easter to everyone!!!
Apr 21, 2019 5:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What happen to getting high? 
Apr 21, 2019 6:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7t1GTn8.mp4
Apr 21, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that black top barely stayed on
Apr 21, 2019 10:46 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWNCuS3Oqok
Apr 21, 2019 10:46 AM - mthrnite: last and final chewing on sacks ;_;
Apr 21, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 21, 2019 11:17 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol Psionic I've seen that gif a few times, didn't notice that
Apr 21, 2019 11:17 AM - Ericthegreat: Happy Easter guys (and girls)
Apr 21, 2019 2:30 PM - Flame: ho ho ho merry Easter every child
Apr 21, 2019 2:34 PM - Voxel: trick or treat
Apr 21, 2019 2:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ljfsva7.mp4
Apr 21, 2019 3:08 PM - kenenthk: I just realized in mgs 2 snakes codec is the same number as liquids in mgs 1
Apr 21, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fKhPPhO.gif
Apr 21, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jXyCGvn
Apr 21, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zg4Ykdq
Apr 21, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SSzowx7
Apr 21, 2019 4:17 PM - DinohScene: Hoppy easter you rodents
Apr 21, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ebSmonr
Apr 21, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pXhYFvq
Apr 21, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dwZWWBJ
Apr 21, 2019 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, where is your giga pet? 
Apr 21, 2019 10:48 PM - Flame: SAK mine is dead
Apr 21, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 21, 2019 11:08 PM - Flame: Tom killed it
Apr 21, 2019 11:10 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: oH loOk ThE sHoUt BoX
Apr 21, 2019 11:11 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hey flame
Apr 21, 2019 11:11 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: is it true your a real flame?
Apr 21, 2019 11:12 PM - Flame: my first name is F
Apr 21, 2019 11:12 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Fred?
Apr 21, 2019 11:12 PM - Flame: no just F
Apr 21, 2019 11:13 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Press F to pay respects 
Apr 21, 2019 11:13 PM - Flame: Mr Lame to you
Apr 21, 2019 11:13 PM - Flame: thank you very much
Apr 21, 2019 11:13 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: i just beat mortal kombat 11
Apr 21, 2019 11:14 PM - Flame: did you finish her in the end
Apr 21, 2019 11:14 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: and its mr dame to your
Apr 21, 2019 11:14 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hank you vwery mooch
Apr 21, 2019 11:15 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: finish kronika?
Apr 21, 2019 11:16 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Yeah id id
Apr 21, 2019 11:16 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: And i kicked her fat ass
Apr 22, 2019 1:57 AM - Seriel: HEY GUYS HOWS IT GOING
Apr 22, 2019 1:58 AM - Seriel: AM I SHOUTING LOUD ENOUGH FOR YOU TO HEAR ME IN THIS BOX
Apr 22, 2019 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 22, 2019 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You will wake up the whole forum
Apr 22, 2019 3:20 AM - Captain_N: Thanks for waking me up bro......


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 23, 2019)

Apr 22, 2019 6:03 AM - Seriel: IS THAT NOT WHAT THE SHOUT BOX IS FOR
Apr 22, 2019 6:09 AM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/Powkiddy-188-FC-Games-Retro-Arcade-Game-Console-Power-Bank-Charger-2-in-1-Charging-Base-for-Mobile-Phone-p-1422566.html?currency=USD&utm_source=rtbhouse&utm_medium=cpc_brand&utm_content=all&utm_campaign=rtb-electronics-all-en&ID=521800&cur_warehouse=CN
Apr 22, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: Looks like everything is a power bank these days.
Apr 22, 2019 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: At least you can still get some use out of it when you immediately realize how awful the emulation is and how half the games on it aren't even real nes games
Apr 22, 2019 11:28 AM - Veho: Have I shared with you my pipe dream of building a Raspberry Pi based UMPC?
Apr 22, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: Something like this: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/uWK5Cqa73KQ/maxresdefault.jpg
Apr 22, 2019 11:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I saw someone do that a couple years ago, was a pretty neat project. I've wanted to get one of those "laptop" kits for Pis for a bit, but waaay too expensive for the Pi-top stuff and I can't be bothered to make it myself lol
Apr 22, 2019 11:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also thought of making a tablet out of one, too, but kinda lost interest
Apr 22, 2019 11:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still want to make proper arcade cabinets using Pis at some point
Apr 22, 2019 11:51 AM - Veho: Yeah all those kits are too expensive to just fuck around with them, I'm looking for some cheapass bullshit like that $20 handheld build, only with a Bluetooth mini keyboard to go with it.
Apr 22, 2019 11:51 AM - Veho: Screens for the Pi are fucken expensive if you want high res but the low res ones are pretty cheap, and I've seen Raspbian run on a 162x128 pixel screen so what more do you need  
Apr 22, 2019 11:53 AM - Veho: And I found an 800x600 one for under 20 dollars and that's all I need really.
Apr 22, 2019 12:02 PM - Minox: Raspberry Pis are ok and all but I want to make an arcade machine from a De10 Nano using the Mister project
Apr 22, 2019 12:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFho9bYt6Us
Apr 22, 2019 12:19 PM - Veho: Halfassed as fuck.
Apr 22, 2019 12:30 PM - Minox: that looks
Apr 22, 2019 12:30 PM - Minox: not impressive
Apr 22, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: Like I said, halfassed as fuck.
Apr 22, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: But it has most of the components, they're just not in a flashy casing.
Apr 22, 2019 12:34 PM - Veho: They're in a crappy as fuck casing and the workmanship is shit.
Apr 22, 2019 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-fPb5VF1P4 < This one is the one I was thinking of earlier
Apr 22, 2019 1:09 PM - Minox: It's not even that I expect good casing, but hotgluing just seems hacky as hell
Apr 22, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: Tom, that's one of his earlier builds, his recent ones are sleeker.
Apr 22, 2019 1:12 PM - Veho: And he sells them for $250 or something I think.
Apr 22, 2019 1:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 22, 2019 1:13 PM - Veho: I'm off. Leter, doods.
Apr 22, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird A2;milk genetic engineering milk?
Apr 22, 2019 1:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, flame said you killed his giga pet 
Apr 22, 2019 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A2_milk
Apr 22, 2019 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His giga pet couldn't handle my giga gigity
Apr 22, 2019 1:26 PM - Flame: You Monster !
Apr 22, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/I7eGCsI.jpg
Apr 22, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://soundcloud.com/kuro-19/after-burner-vs-star-fox
Apr 22, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh this is pretty good
Apr 22, 2019 1:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, where is your giga pet 
Apr 22, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: first we got A1 steak sauce, now we have A2 milk, what's next?
Apr 22, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A4 paper
Apr 22, 2019 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Slowmates is worthless
Apr 22, 2019 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Still waiting on my irder
Apr 22, 2019 3:12 PM - BORTZ: Final Fantasy Tactics A3 please
Apr 22, 2019 4:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/PandaCultGames/status/1119330075655249920
Apr 22, 2019 4:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 22, 2019 4:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone call a mod to fix this.
Apr 22, 2019 4:37 PM - Veho: No.
Apr 22, 2019 4:38 PM - Veho: Live with your shame.
Apr 22, 2019 4:38 PM - Flame: shame shame shame
Apr 22, 2019 4:38 PM - Veho: *ding ding ding*
Apr 22, 2019 6:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4ANllKT.gif
Apr 22, 2019 7:05 PM - migles: damn i am really enjoying pi.hole, using my raspberry pi as a dns service to block ads, i just manually fed it spotify addresses and no more ads
Apr 22, 2019 7:05 PM - migles: had to feed it 30+ addresses
Apr 22, 2019 7:07 PM - Veho: I need that for my youtube viewing.
Apr 22, 2019 7:14 PM - migles: its great
Apr 22, 2019 7:15 PM - migles: you just need to configure your devices to use the pi as your dns server, or config the router to use it in dhcp
Apr 22, 2019 7:16 PM - migles: the pi.hole normally already has the addresses for general internet stuff including google stuff, but sadly didn't include spotify addresses
Apr 22, 2019 7:18 PM - migles: tought that i had to put the addresses 1 by 1 but the gui accepted everything in its 1 line input lol
Apr 22, 2019 7:38 PM - migles: ok apparently spotify doesn't like this type of blocking, i need to skip several times to get songs start again after an advert :c
Apr 22, 2019 7:38 PM - migles: but no adverts
Apr 22, 2019 7:39 PM - migles: its just the player gets confused and doesn't play some songs
Apr 22, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voice_over_LTE
Apr 22, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always wondered what the hell that was on my phone
Apr 22, 2019 10:06 PM - migles: tought the phones still used 2G for voice
Apr 22, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought they where some sort of separate network from the data one
Apr 22, 2019 10:07 PM - migles: yeah exactly, tought phones would switch to 2G during calls
Apr 22, 2019 10:08 PM - migles: while 3g and above would be used for internet and shit
Apr 22, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not here in freedomland migles ;O;
Apr 22, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you have Volte?
Apr 22, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VoLTE is nice. But I use wifi calling like 99% of the time these days, so meh lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's enabled, yeah lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!
Apr 22, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sprint took fucking forever to roll it out, then only started like 2017 or something when everyone else had it for ages before lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder when MetroPCS got it my old phone wouldn't do it lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe the phone has to support it
Apr 22, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if it was old as fuck, it probably didn't
Apr 22, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/2012/08/07/metropco-volte-network-launch-live-dallas-connect-4g-android/
Apr 22, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2012 lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old phone was indeed as old as fuck lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 cores 1GB of RAM lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly fast after I rooted it and removed all the bloat
Apr 22, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phonearena.com/phones/LG-F60_id8938
Apr 22, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have it not sure why lol
Apr 22, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say as a DS emulation machine but the 3DS works a lot better for that
Apr 22, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, the compatibility list of for nds-bootstrap isn't perfect unlike DraStic
Apr 22, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but it keeps getting better
Apr 22, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just fixed a bunch of stuff somehow
Apr 22, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/bdhi4l/ndsbootstrap_v0180_digimon_world_ds_fixed_and/
Apr 22, 2019 11:30 PM - migles: psio
Apr 22, 2019 11:30 PM - migles: if global warming isn't real why did club penguin shutdown :c
Apr 22, 2019 11:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 22, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Global warming is real man made? I'm not so sure about that the Earth has been warming for the last 14,000 years lol
Apr 22, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted to club some penguins
Apr 22, 2019 11:47 PM - Flame: With*
Apr 22, 2019 11:47 PM - Flame: fixed that for you psio
Apr 22, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 23, 2019 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, be ware.
Apr 23, 2019 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Humble bundle charge tax now.
Apr 23, 2019 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also you need a account to buy games, before you didn't.
Apr 23, 2019 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:  BEWARE 
Apr 23, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What is this buy games thing you speak of?
Apr 23, 2019 12:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 23, 2019 12:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's when you PAY for something.
Apr 23, 2019 12:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BUY = PAY
Apr 23, 2019 12:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Give your MONEY for something in exchange.
Apr 23, 2019 12:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The MONEY you earn from your JOB you WORK at.
Apr 23, 2019 12:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Key words are capitalized for emphasis) 
Apr 23, 2019 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Humble bundle charge tax now. < Uhh, fucking duh? Humble bundle is a business, they sort of have to, y'know, follow the law?
Apr 23, 2019 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They've been charging sales tax in various states for years 
Apr 23, 2019 12:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, why is your clown hanging upside down? 
Apr 23, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VGMR6FHey68
Apr 23, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00ijHcQJPKs
Apr 23, 2019 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Why does free food always taste the best
Apr 23, 2019 2:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Because is probably bad for you


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 24, 2019)

Apr 23, 2019 4:17 AM - Chary: Brb moving to Oregon so I can avoid evil sales tax
Apr 23, 2019 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But you might get dysentery. 
Apr 23, 2019 4:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That always happens on the oregon trail
Apr 23, 2019 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaahhh so hard to find... What's safe to delete from a 3DS with cfw... I delete that weird AR face game it was fine
Apr 23, 2019 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But like the health and safety thing I'm not sure and like mii plaza and stuff lol
Apr 23, 2019 5:43 AM - Veho: e-ink displays are getting stupid cheap lately.
Apr 23, 2019 5:49 AM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/Waveshare-7_5-Inch-E-ink-Screen-Module-e-Paper-Display-SPI-Interface-For-Arduino-Raspberry-Pi-p-1365278.html
Apr 23, 2019 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with the Advent of cheap ips displays e ink is sort of meh?
Apr 23, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: It's still easier on the eyes, and the battery.
Apr 23, 2019 10:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: ips and e-ink are completely different things, they're not even made for the same purpose
Apr 23, 2019 10:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: if you delete any of the built in apps your 3ds will bug you to update
Apr 23, 2019 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: and whats the point? just move them into a folder called trash
Apr 23, 2019 10:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol that screen is 640x384
Apr 23, 2019 10:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wk1wuYd.mp4
Apr 23, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: TRJ, enough for e-books.
Apr 23, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: Have you seen e-book readers? They're low res as fuck.
Apr 23, 2019 10:30 AM - Veho: The new Kindle Paperwhites are HD but you really really don't need that much just for books.
Apr 23, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember e ink things where supposed to get so cheap they where going to put them on cereal boxes or something lol
Apr 23, 2019 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe someday?
Apr 23, 2019 11:25 AM - Ryccardo: they are... the watch-sized miniature ones for arduinos at least
Apr 23, 2019 11:32 AM - Veho: They are cheap at some mass-production level, just not retail.
Apr 23, 2019 11:33 AM - Veho: Like how an LCD screen module costs twice as much as a cheap Chinese tablet with that same screen.
Apr 23, 2019 11:33 AM - Veho: Prototypin' be hella expensive.
Apr 23, 2019 11:56 AM - Ryccardo: What is the most popular switch cfw in the UK?             Essex OS
Apr 23, 2019 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not what ever it was I installed?
Apr 23, 2019 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish those e-ink smartphone cases caught on more, would've been neat to have both on my phone so I could read shit whenever I don't have my Kindle
Apr 23, 2019 12:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, the only ones that really do it these days only do it for iPhones, and they're shit lol
Apr 23, 2019 12:42 PM - Chary: D:<
Apr 23, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY'RE SHIT
Apr 23, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JUST LIKE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO USE THEM
Apr 23, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CHARY
Apr 23, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 23, 2019 12:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chary, how was the oregon trail? 
Apr 23, 2019 12:56 PM - Chary: all my friends died to cholera but i got a ton of land so its k
Apr 23, 2019 12:56 PM - Chary: ;O;
Apr 23, 2019 12:57 PM - Chary: I've used two android phones in my life
Apr 23, 2019 12:57 PM - Chary: both of which crashed instantly upon me holding them
Apr 23, 2019 12:58 PM - Chary: so I have a bad track record with them ;A;
Apr 23, 2019 12:58 PM - Chary: but my grandfather said I can get a new phone from his Att plan...so I wanna try a galaxy phone
Apr 23, 2019 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure to buy the overpriced fragile Galaxy Fold 
Apr 23, 2019 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And peel off the screen protector for extra fanciness 
Apr 23, 2019 1:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nice to see you didn't get Dysentery on the oregon trail 
Apr 23, 2019 1:04 PM - Veho: Buy a Huawei phone and end every sentence on it with "Tienanmen square". Give their spybots the ol' razzle dazzle.
Apr 23, 2019 1:08 PM - Veho: Apparently Huawei is banned in the US because they were spying.
Apr 23, 2019 1:09 PM - Veho: But they're going strong in Europe because we don't give a fuck.
Apr 23, 2019 1:15 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Apr 23, 2019 1:15 PM - Ericthegreat: Also galaxy fold on hold
Apr 23, 2019 1:16 PM - Ericthegreat: Echo is too afraid of china so his type was on purpose
Apr 23, 2019 1:16 PM - Ericthegreat: Veho.... fucking auto correct
Apr 23, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Engage the space fold!!!
Apr 23, 2019 1:19 PM - Veho: Vecho.
Apr 23, 2019 1:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Viva 
Apr 23, 2019 1:21 PM - Veho: I made a typo? *googles* Oh, Tiananmen square. Gotcha.
Apr 23, 2019 1:21 PM - Veho: I was sure it was "tien". Meh.
Apr 23, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's from DBZ lol
Apr 23, 2019 1:25 PM - Veho: 
Apr 23, 2019 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wTXezrsuSsM
Apr 23, 2019 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HWULOUYOvzE
Apr 23, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I shut my finger in my car door last night kind of hurts to type lol
Apr 23, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kind of worried it still hurts like mad but no bruising
Apr 23, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shouldn't there be a nasty bruise?
Apr 23, 2019 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll probably rot and fall off soon 
Apr 23, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And so will your finger!
Apr 23, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 23, 2019 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly fine, unless there's like a real sharp pain where you slammed it it's probably not broken or anything, you could just not have damaged any small blood vessels so no bruise
Apr 23, 2019 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sharp pain only when I text here lol
Apr 23, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My veins are kind of tough lol at least the nurses all say I have remarkable akin and veins
Apr 23, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have to push harder to draw blood or something
Apr 23, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably hurt my finger more when I yanked it out
Apr 23, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: Don't yank so hard.
Apr 23, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: I'M OFF. GOOD BYE NOW.
Apr 23, 2019 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho good night! Lll
Apr 23, 2019 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol evwn
Apr 23, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well autocorrect has me lol
Apr 23, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You win again this time autocorrect...
Apr 23, 2019 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 23, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Face
Apr 23, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm running out of things to add to kenchans f bombs l
Apr 23, 2019 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right you are Ken the organ donors are risking life and lb!
Apr 23, 2019 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss MXC lol
Apr 23, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NK3U8OIAd0U
Apr 23, 2019 2:33 PM - kenenthk: I kill my babies on a daily
Apr 23, 2019 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool story bro
Apr 23, 2019 4:01 PM - migles: did he said shut up migle? at around 9 seconds
Apr 23, 2019 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shut up migles 
Apr 23, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 23, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/nintendo-issues-dmca-takedown-for-super-mario-bros-commodore-64-port/
Apr 23, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seeing the video that guy did an amazing job
Apr 23, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I would go through the effort of putting it on a C64 even if I had one lol so many better ways to play that game but it is an accomplishment
Apr 23, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine anyone using a C64 these days would have one of those SD card adapters lol
Apr 23, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, it's fancy I suppose
Apr 23, 2019 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nintendo really needs to fuck off with the whole "DMCA fan projects" thing
Apr 23, 2019 7:55 PM - Megadriver94: ^THIS
Apr 23, 2019 7:57 PM - Arras: I mean, they literally recreated the full game and titled it almost identical to another official Mario game
Apr 23, 2019 7:57 PM - Arras: of all fan projects to take down, this one makes sense
Apr 23, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So? It's a free fan project, they're not profiting off of it, so why should they give a fuck?
Apr 23, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I could see it if it were on a modern device, but for the C64?
Apr 23, 2019 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, a whole 100 people are gonna play a fan version of SMB!
Apr 23, 2019 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How awful!
Apr 23, 2019 7:59 PM - Arras: it's probably more about it appearing in search results for mario 64 and stuff, plus the usual IP protection nonsense
Apr 23, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/2019/04/23/apple-facial-recognition-false-arrest-lawsuit/
Apr 23, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple lol stop looking at me!!! They need boob recognition not face lot
Apr 23, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heehe
Apr 23, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/mcdonalds-adds-worldwide-favorites-to-american-menu-2019-4
Apr 24, 2019 12:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just finished playing bioshock infinite 
Apr 24, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it everything you wanted? Lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of weird mini system update on my 3DS is that a normal thing?
Apr 24, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still says the same firmware version
Apr 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never mind just face raiders returned....
Apr 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaaahhhh
Apr 24, 2019 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Was it everything I wanted? Not really.
Apr 24, 2019 1:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It was unexpected and bizarre 
Apr 24, 2019 1:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I flew up to a city in the sky, got baptised, got magic powers, and ride sky rails and gondolas to find a girl who can rip open the universe. 
Apr 24, 2019 1:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That was just 3 hours of "What the heck?"
Apr 24, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah it felt meh to me too


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 25, 2019)

Apr 24, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.scenefolks.com/pages.php
Apr 24, 2019 4:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, new snes9x update 
Apr 24, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking at that page lots of updates for systems even my Wii 
Apr 24, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.scenefolks.com/pages.php?page=4&id=516&title=NES_Metroid_HD_Pack_v1.3_Custom_Edition_Released
Apr 24, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have wondered when this would happen
Apr 24, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the emulator runs the game but what you see is way better
Apr 24, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Evolution of filters in my opinion
Apr 24, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very nice 
Apr 24, 2019 4:21 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/XwODUwo.png
Apr 24, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You lucky or unlucky person you!
Apr 24, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hey 
Apr 24, 2019 4:23 AM - Joe88: im going to try and lose weight with it using beat saber
Apr 24, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR would be just used for porn and Google maps for me lol
Apr 24, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beat saber is that a porn game? Lll
Apr 24, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 24, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked it up looks pretty good will it be more of a workout than say punch out on the Wii? That game makes me cry after like 10 minutes lol
Apr 24, 2019 4:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look at this 
Apr 24, 2019 4:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvws5tOHsEE
Apr 24, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember reading about that in one of my gaming magazines....
Apr 24, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna say it was an advertisement in either EGM or GamePro
Apr 24, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At that time I was buying literally all the magazines
Apr 24, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have even been PC Shopper lol
Apr 24, 2019 5:38 AM - Veho: That is the best thing I've ever seen.
Apr 24, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: (hyperbole)
Apr 24, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: But(t) seriously. Imagine that as an exercise machine.
Apr 24, 2019 5:51 AM - Veho: Play through any shoot-em-up game with that as a controller and your core would get hella ripped.
Apr 24, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol something like Life Force
Apr 24, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But just Mario at the later levels would be madness
Apr 24, 2019 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really enjoying this 3DS playing all my old favorite DS games lol
Apr 24, 2019 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Twilight Menu++ is the bomb 
Apr 24, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2019/04/23/circuit-level-game-boy-upping-emulation-ante-by-simulating-every-cycle/
Apr 24, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting read I like the approach
Apr 24, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically emulating the electricity lol
Apr 24, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's virtual all the way down
Apr 24, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if you like "It" references "we all emulate down here..
Apr 24, 2019 8:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1fsLhbv.mp4
Apr 24, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YOA9bem.png
Apr 24, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: A hwaaaa?
Apr 24, 2019 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chinese phone sending info to China? Say it's not so lol
Apr 24, 2019 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure my phone does too but that's why I don't use it for anything exciting lol
Apr 24, 2019 9:21 AM - Duo8: urge to upgrade computer: increasing
Apr 24, 2019 9:21 AM - Duo8: need to use computer: decreasing
Apr 24, 2019 9:21 AM - Duo8: why
Apr 24, 2019 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh get a cheap AMD chip now before Ryzen 3 or wait for that lol
Apr 24, 2019 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to do a new build myself but Ryzen 3 is close to launch gonna do like a 6 or 8 core build probably spend like 600 bucks
Apr 24, 2019 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As far as use goes lol I'm planning on using my old GTX 980 I don't see a need to replace it yet
Apr 24, 2019 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Work a bunch of OT to afford it work a bunch of OT and not see it lol
Apr 24, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lately the only game I have played on my PC is Diablo III only because the seasons make it interesting for a week or two lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/K0toDbF
Apr 24, 2019 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 24, 2019 10:03 AM - Veho: u
Apr 24, 2019 10:05 AM - kenenthk: When
Apr 24, 2019 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's time
Apr 24, 2019 10:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.hotnewhiphop.com/snoop-dogg-roasts-tupac-looking-fast-food-employee-big-macavelli-news.78090.html lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that incense burner is cool
Apr 24, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have a wolf one was cool
Apr 24, 2019 10:17 AM - kenenthk: I wish snoop dogg would come to where I work at so I could ask for a record deal
Apr 24, 2019 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk he don't want your bunk ass raps  lol kidding 
Apr 24, 2019 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You spit fire?
Apr 24, 2019 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yo B you gotta be up on yo mumble raps to make it in the rap game these days lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:22 AM - kenenthk: All you have to do is say you dont snitch and sound clear and you're golden
Apr 24, 2019 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone played Rap God and Rap Devil for me lol was weird but I could see why people like them
Apr 24, 2019 10:25 AM - kenenthk: Rap devil? Mgk?
Apr 24, 2019 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then some sort of response songs
Apr 24, 2019 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk I think so lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Machine gun Kelly yes
Apr 24, 2019 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Took me a second to remember that name lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:26 AM - kenenthk: Kill shot was the response and a good reason why you dont take on veterans that are better than you 
Apr 24, 2019 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not normally the stuff I listen too
Apr 24, 2019 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I'm like metal or old rock being I'm old lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Like it or not hip hop stays relevant because it's really the only genre that gets either the times
Apr 24, 2019 10:28 AM - kenenthk: I know a guy who does his own vocals and guitar riffs sounds amazing and he agrees with me
Apr 24, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I need screaming guitars and drums lol
Apr 24, 2019 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Hes more head y metal tho
Apr 24, 2019 10:29 AM - kenenthk: You may like him I'll have to send you his solo album good friend of mine
Apr 24, 2019 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!!!
Apr 24, 2019 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Dont think he uploaded yet
Apr 24, 2019 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Guys got an amazing voice tho
Apr 24, 2019 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dethklok style?
Apr 24, 2019 10:36 AM - kenenthk: More or less
Apr 24, 2019 10:36 AM - kenenthk: He may sing on that song I sent you
Apr 24, 2019 10:38 AM - jeffyTheHomebrewer: Hey, I wonder who killed mr burns?
Apr 24, 2019 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7W35dyPTh6o
Apr 24, 2019 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk that video makes me laugh
Apr 24, 2019 10:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/OG9gpi7no1Y
Apr 24, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9tBce8eFqE
Apr 24, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/
Apr 24, 2019 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good video Veho 
Apr 24, 2019 11:23 AM - Veho: I am passionate about the subject of parallax in games  
Apr 24, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When done right it's nice when done wrong it detracts in my opinion
Apr 24, 2019 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The SMB3 one is a perfect example I like the NES version better
Apr 24, 2019 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the all stars version was over done
Apr 24, 2019 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just my opinion of course but I think it was great on like Shinobi games on the Genesis and some other great games over the years
Apr 24, 2019 11:27 AM - Veho: The backgrounds can't be as detailed and as colorful as the foreground because it gets distracting.
Apr 24, 2019 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly also too much movement and it gets distracting
Apr 24, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also dislike when they use it to place large objects in front of the game..... Bastards lol
Apr 24, 2019 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm like "why is there giant leaves covering half the screen...."
Apr 24, 2019 11:50 AM - Veho: BECAUSE AMBIENCE
Apr 24, 2019 11:51 AM - Veho: "We needed to show how leafy this place is. Leafy as fuck. Hella leaves all over."
Apr 24, 2019 11:51 AM - Veho: "Feel the forest."
Apr 24, 2019 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 24, 2019 12:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: so in other words you don't like alttp lost woods?
Apr 24, 2019 12:12 PM - kenenthk: Murica
Apr 24, 2019 12:13 PM - kenenthk: I just bit the inside of my mouth after taking a fist bite out of my sandwhich
Apr 24, 2019 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: fist bite?
Apr 24, 2019 12:26 PM - kenenthk: Ure mother
Apr 24, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk autocannibalism is not the answer 
Apr 24, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a thing that Zork said if you typed in "Bite self"
Apr 24, 2019 12:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You could make a hot seat for nintendo switch. NIntendo would supply a nintendo labo kit that you can build a chair to use with wii fit balance board and joy cons. 
Apr 24, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii controllers and Wii Fit combined with Labdo VR lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: they would have to start making balance boards again
Apr 24, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frankenstein Nintendo VR lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AVGN is gonna have to update his Nintendo outfit lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 24, 2019 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Avgn wont have that many games to review once Wii u goes retro
Apr 24, 2019 1:45 PM - BORTZ: I miss the days of the wii <3
Apr 24, 2019 1:48 PM - kenenthk: But the Wii actually has replay value unlike the Wii u
Apr 24, 2019 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bortz I still play Wii  just upgraded the hard drive to a 2TB one lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although just over 1TB worth of games and I have almost everything even remotely good on it lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By good I mean with any sort of entertainment value, like some of the games I wouldn't pay more than like 2 bucks for at a yard sale lol
Apr 24, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember buying a lot of pretty good games at Big Lots (a discount store near me) for like 5 bucks when the Wii-U came out. Brand new stuff too.
Apr 24, 2019 3:20 PM - kenenthk: I like how phone companies are still trying to sneak in tablet charges to bills
Apr 24, 2019 5:11 PM - BORTZ: Dude i have considered buying a wii, gutting the disk drive and stuffing a harddrive on the inside. I would route the USB cable out the back and plug it back into the wii.
Apr 24, 2019 5:12 PM - BORTZ: If i need to download more games i would just unplug the harddrive from the wii and plug the whole wii into my pc lol
Apr 24, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: ive thought about buying another wii for just hacking it again
Apr 24, 2019 5:18 PM - Flame: but finding a unhacked wii is slim .
Apr 24, 2019 5:24 PM - Ryccardo: I did that, but with internal wiring
Apr 24, 2019 5:24 PM - Ryccardo: Remember to keep the optical drive electronics
Apr 24, 2019 7:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lsaWObo
Apr 24, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/attachments/20190416_112320-jpg.164774/ < Baby reviews best reviews 
Apr 24, 2019 7:06 PM - Joe88: Big boy chair
Apr 24, 2019 7:30 PM - migles: tom, got a dreamcast in the background :c
Apr 24, 2019 7:30 PM - migles: does it cast good dreams to the baby?
Apr 24, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB8lHkBh9MA
Apr 24, 2019 8:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/45U781y.jpg
Apr 24, 2019 8:28 PM - migles: a gifs with sound that is actually gifs with sound and not just videos?
Apr 24, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: Back in my day that was called America's Funniest Home Videos and was hosted by Bob Saget.
Apr 24, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe
Apr 24, 2019 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Apr 24, 2019 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: best turn signal
Apr 24, 2019 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: some places in the world you need that, like India
Apr 24, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: people drive like assholes and have zero concern for safety
Apr 24, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: they drive like assholes in Singapore too but at least they care about safety, except the people riding a motorcycle between two lanes
Apr 24, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: those people have a death wish
Apr 25, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't decide if I want to get a 27" or a 24" monitor
Apr 25, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My other two monitors are 24", but it'd be nice to have something bigger
Apr 25, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: (That's what she said)
Apr 25, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be 1080p/144hz either way, gonna make it my main gaming monitor
Apr 25, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also can't decide if I want to get one of those tri-monitor stands, or if I want to just set them all up on the shelf of my desk lol
Apr 25, 2019 1:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You think anyone here has a Dark souls steam key to trade? 
Apr 25, 2019 1:26 AM - Chary: 27 all dya every day
Apr 25, 2019 1:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 27?
Apr 25, 2019 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Where's my MonitorTemp so I can get free 4k 32" monitors Chary 
Apr 25, 2019 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys run, Tom is mad. 
Apr 25, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want free stuff  lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 26, 2019)

Apr 25, 2019 4:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, run, Tom is a mad clown on the loose 
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol baby will do that for you
Apr 25, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7JmEoBX.mp4
Apr 25, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm so many possibilities
Apr 25, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aSNfRcC.mp4
Apr 25, 2019 6:37 AM - Veho: Same comment applies.
Apr 25, 2019 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true true
Apr 25, 2019 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 3 hours to go 
Apr 25, 2019 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All OT tonight so that's nice lol
Apr 25, 2019 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 22.50 an hour is nice lol
Apr 25, 2019 9:47 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efD3nmwF-IM
Apr 25, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 25, 2019 10:28 AM - Subötaï: test
Apr 25, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/tech/russia-launches-doomsday-supersub
Apr 25, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: Anything's a dildo if you're brave enough.
Apr 25, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I want a sub sandwich lol
Apr 25, 2019 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Apr 25, 2019 11:31 AM - Veho: Someone should make a dom sandwich, to go with the sub sandwich.
Apr 25, 2019 11:31 AM - Veho: dom/sub sandwiches, yo.
Apr 25, 2019 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/4/24/18514056/nvidia-shield-mystique-transforming-2-in-1-hybrid-tablet
Apr 25, 2019 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope they make a shield TV eventually
Apr 25, 2019 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like double the RAM faster CPU and GPU 8K video all the goodies
Apr 25, 2019 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally get better GC emulation on a TV box
Apr 25, 2019 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shift change soon fingers crossed lol the person coming in was like 30 minutes late the other day it sucked balls
Apr 25, 2019 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-desktop-mobile-cpu-roadmap-leak-14nm-comet-lake-10nm-ice-lake-tiger-lake/
Apr 25, 2019 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Intel in for a rough couple of years
Apr 25, 2019 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbre...ld-mystique-transforming-2-in-1-hybrid-tablet < I doubt it's totally legit, at least not what they think it might be
Apr 25, 2019 12:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could just be another Shield Tablet that happens to have HDMI out like the original lol
Apr 25, 2019 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, they don't even have their facts right, the original Shield tablet didn't use an X1, it used a K1 
Apr 25, 2019 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, Intel is really fucking things up right now, AMDs going to take the lead soon if they don't fix/improve their manufacturing processes
Apr 25, 2019 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Xxx1?
Apr 25, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I use that a lot in my computer
Apr 25, 2019 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I knowy next PC is going to rock an AMD cpu
Apr 25, 2019 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I plan on at least keeping my current CPU until like maybe 2020 or 2021, so unless they release some major improvements I might switch over
Apr 25, 2019 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of improvements though, I've finally decided on my new monitor: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07JK6XMSN/
Apr 25, 2019 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, I think I have lol
Apr 25, 2019 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly between that or this: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-D2719HGF-Response-Speakers-FreeSync/dp/B07J4SXNQ5/
Apr 25, 2019 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Viewsonic has better colors and 1080p will look better on it. But the Dell is bigger for the same price lol
Apr 25, 2019 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Does it go fast?
Apr 25, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ViewSonic getsy vote
Apr 25, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gets
Apr 25, 2019 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I have a 24" 1080p 60hz one from them that's being used right now as my main monitor, it's quite good
Apr 25, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have always had good monitors
Apr 25, 2019 2:11 PM - Memoir: +1 for viewsonic.
Apr 25, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Viewsonic it is then lol
Apr 25, 2019 3:07 PM - kenenthk: In speaking of sonic are they really making a sonic movie lol
Apr 25, 2019 3:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 25, 2019 3:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Talk about me behind my back huh?
Apr 25, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: no 1440p?
Apr 25, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: the viewsonic has lower response time which can matter a lot in games
Apr 25, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that 2ms is bad
Apr 25, 2019 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: with a too high response time you get a lot of ghosting
Apr 25, 2019 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think if i was buying a new monitor now i would go for 1440p, 27", VA or IPS panel but VA is a good compromise for quality and price
Apr 25, 2019 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: some of the benefits of IPS and TN without the worst drawbacks of both
Apr 25, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: and reasonably priced
Apr 25, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: no 1440p? < No, I don't plan on upgrading my GPU (which is a 1070) for a couple years, so 1440p isn't a priority. Besides, higher refresh rate > higher resolution
Apr 25, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there aren't a lot of 144hz IPS panels, and the ones that exist are quite expensive and I don't feel like dropping $300+ on a monitor
Apr 25, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about VA panels, but the ones in the price range and specs I want have various issues, some have ghosting problems, some aren't true 144hz (they use frame skipping), and some aren't just that great of quality.
Apr 25, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Viewsonic, on the other hand, has the best colors (for a TN panel), and they're generally good quality monitors anyways so it works out probably best
Apr 25, 2019 3:58 PM - Minox: I went with a 1440p 165hz g-sync monitor but it chokes my 970 lol
Apr 25, 2019 3:58 PM - Minox: at least I'll be happy knowing that somewhat older games look and play wonderfully on it
Apr 25, 2019 4:05 PM - Memoir: Dell?
Apr 25, 2019 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least you have g-sync
Apr 25, 2019 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: but down to what FPS?
Apr 25, 2019 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: if its down to like 40 its not very useful
Apr 25, 2019 4:06 PM - Memoir: I bought a 24in, 1440p 165hz (oc) monitor... And the colors on it are awful.
Apr 25, 2019 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Memoir turn off oc the colors will be better
Apr 25, 2019 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the monitor is just shit it won't help 
Apr 25, 2019 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: 1070 can do 1440p
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not at 144hz, which is what I want
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: not at crazy high refresh rates mind you but depending on what you are playing you may sometimes want the extra resolution, sacrificing some fps
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not at decent settings anyways
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 PM - Memoir: I don't use oc. The option is there. I bought it cuz or was down $350 from $500... A $500 monitor with a TN panel.... Thanks gsync..
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: most games don't need 144hz it's stuff like FPS games
Apr 25, 2019 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that really benefit from it
Apr 25, 2019 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom yeah the issue with IPS is higher response times that's why you don't commonly see them in crazy high refresh rates and when you do they're expensive
Apr 25, 2019 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's why VA is a good compromise but yeah it's not without issues
Apr 25, 2019 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: but neither is TN, at least you get better black levels with VA
Apr 25, 2019 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: supposedly
Apr 25, 2019 4:09 PM - Memoir: Can confirm. Blacks on a TN aren't great.
Apr 25, 2019 4:09 PM - Memoir: Had a VA panel, but it had terrible bleeding.
Apr 25, 2019 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: also many shooters aren't exactly demanding so you would be able to do 1440p at high FPS
Apr 25, 2019 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: well IPS has that IPS glow thing that is pretty much on all IPS monitors, at least bleeding is down to the quality of the panel
Apr 25, 2019 4:12 PM - Memoir: The glow on the IPS is something I don't notice much.. Bleeding on the other hand.........
Apr 25, 2019 4:12 PM - Minox: @Memoir: Asus
Apr 25, 2019 4:12 PM - Minox: @JD: Gsync is active between 30-165hz afaik
Apr 25, 2019 4:13 PM - Minox: and there's really no reason why I'd want to play something at lower refresh rates than that
Apr 25, 2019 4:15 PM - Memoir: Oh, nice.
Apr 25, 2019 4:17 PM - Minox: it is a pretty nice monitor yeah
Apr 25, 2019 4:17 PM - Minox: I would've stayed with my older 1080p 144hz monitor if I could have though
Apr 25, 2019 4:17 PM - Minox: there was absolutely nothing wrong with that one
Apr 25, 2019 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Minox: it's below 40 where it makes the most difference
Apr 25, 2019 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can mean the difference between playable and unplayable
Apr 25, 2019 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: below 30 it's kind of awful anyway though yeah
Apr 25, 2019 6:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/8uvjjUSpJNE 
Apr 26, 2019 2:03 AM - kenenthk: I got kung Pa chicken
Apr 26, 2019 2:04 AM - kenenthk: Pow
Apr 26, 2019 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it going to punch you in the knee? 
Apr 26, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr6txZdNcc0
Apr 26, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what I wanna know is how the hell someone figured that out lol
Apr 26, 2019 2:21 AM - kenenthk: Your mom is
Apr 26, 2019 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes by accident
Apr 26, 2019 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes by testing


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 27, 2019)

Apr 26, 2019 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZS4HgxC
Apr 26, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ImKaMAk
Apr 26, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/abYvq3L_460svvp9.webm
Apr 26, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: Watch with sound.
Apr 26, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aZ5oJ4R
Apr 26, 2019 6:35 AM - Veho: Spiderbro was just chillin' in a tree when this guy comes out of nowhere and scoops him up and runs off with him. Not cool.
Apr 26, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 26, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be in Michigan to be honest I recognize the species
Apr 26, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are not poisonous to people but they are big and nasty looking... just give you the creeps looking at them.
Apr 26, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1jIZGg2
Apr 26, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: I'm debating on buying this  https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Entertainment-Center-for-TVs-up-to-55-Multiple-Finishes/299328110?selected=true
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2yWmvyH
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 AM - Veho: Fuck you ken.
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I want one for my living room.... It suits me lol
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 AM - Veho: Also that TV stand thing looks nice, I would consider something like it if I was looking for a TV stand thing.
Apr 26, 2019 7:04 AM - Veho: It has a lot of compartments so you can keep your shit separate.
Apr 26, 2019 7:05 AM - kenenthk: All I keep my stuff on is a flat table looks like shit
Apr 26, 2019 7:05 AM - Veho: Yeah get yourself some shelving, it helps a lot.
Apr 26, 2019 7:05 AM - kenenthk: Then again I have old fast food bags laying around also 
Apr 26, 2019 7:06 AM - Veho: This one looks okay too https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sauder-Beginnings-Entertainment-Wall-System-for-TVs-up-to-42-Cinnamon-Cherry-Finish/21793973?athcpid=21793973&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVAV&athieid=v0&athstid=CS020&athguid=a69af0b8-368-16a5873ddeec4d&athena=true
Apr 26, 2019 7:06 AM - kenenthk: That wouldn't fit my 50inch
Apr 26, 2019 7:06 AM - Veho: I like how the bottom shelves have a wood backing so they protect the wall from the various cabling.
Apr 26, 2019 7:06 AM - Veho: Oh well by all means.
Apr 26, 2019 7:07 AM - Veho: Sorry it's too tight to fit your huge device.
Apr 26, 2019 7:07 AM - kenenthk: I had a nice built in stand that loomed pretty good
Apr 26, 2019 7:11 AM - Veho: What happened to it?
Apr 26, 2019 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b57GlFR
Apr 26, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PCoUPuE.mp4
Apr 26, 2019 7:58 AM - Veho: Mmm, dinner.
Apr 26, 2019 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just needs a blender at the bottom lol
Apr 26, 2019 8:49 AM - kenenthk: It holds my old TV and lost glass pieces during my move
Apr 26, 2019 8:54 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o78DzBJ4Rv8
Apr 26, 2019 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Any ideas on how to hang a florescent light up without drilling holes
Apr 26, 2019 11:49 AM - Veho: https://www.tesa.com/en/consumer/mounting-hanging-sms/adhesive-strip-powerstrips
Apr 26, 2019 11:49 AM - Veho: This is how.
Apr 26, 2019 11:51 AM - Veho: The more expensive kind can be removed without damaging the wall.
Apr 26, 2019 11:52 AM - Veho: The cheap kind will peel your paint off .
Apr 26, 2019 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GL56Eqx.jpg
Apr 26, 2019 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like you have cheap paint
Apr 26, 2019 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure i would trust a lamp mounted with tape, they tend to be heavy if they're made with glass or metal
Apr 26, 2019 12:55 PM - Veho: Show me paint that wouldn't be stained or damaged by glue, please.
Apr 26, 2019 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah, i know nothing about this stuff 
Apr 26, 2019 1:26 PM - DjoeN: I feel like Hugging Anybody 
Apr 26, 2019 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Couldn't I just repaint over the glue after I remove it with alchohol or something
Apr 26, 2019 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Still may upgrade to the s10e it says 35 a month but doesnt say if that includes service or not
Apr 26, 2019 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: good luck getting paint in the same exact color
Apr 26, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, unless you have the exact same paint laying around it'll be really hard to match it. And even if you do have the exact paint, it probably won't match since the older paint will most likely have faded (assuming the wall hasn't been painted recently)
Apr 26, 2019 4:57 PM - kenenthk: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/vgm/d/kansas-city-atari-2600/6875052146.html damn
Apr 26, 2019 4:59 PM - kenenthk: $10?
Apr 26, 2019 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: It says make an offer
Apr 26, 2019 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Does not say $10
Apr 26, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: so i got myself an adapter to use my phone buds in my pc
Apr 26, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: (4pins to 2x3pins)
Apr 26, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: the mic doesn't work :c
Apr 26, 2019 6:24 PM - migles: did apple switched the mic wiring or am i missing something
Apr 26, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple's earbuds use a different pinout IIRC
Apr 26, 2019 6:28 PM - Flame: in other news i brought a wireless earphones
Apr 26, 2019 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And we're all very proud of you Flame 
Apr 26, 2019 6:31 PM - migles: ho its working, their are not very sensitive and for some reason windows defaulted the volume to extremly low
Apr 26, 2019 6:31 PM - migles: now i can yell at kids "fucking noobs" in uberwatch
Apr 26, 2019 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which ones did you buy Flame?
Apr 26, 2019 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We were supposed to get some BT wireless earphones for review, but then the company just never sent them out/responded 
Apr 26, 2019 6:32 PM - migles: make a review about how the company promissed and never delivered ? ;O;
Apr 26, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2019 6:33 PM - Flame: Anker Bluetooth Headphones @Tom
Apr 26, 2019 6:34 PM - Flame: cheap but does the job
Apr 26, 2019 6:34 PM - migles: anker is great
Apr 26, 2019 6:36 PM - Flame: i dont really know
Apr 26, 2019 6:37 PM - Flame: it had the best rating on amazon. i made my decision in 20 seconds
Apr 26, 2019 6:38 PM - Flame: i thought i should buy a wireless earphone.. went on amazon... brought the one which was recommeded
Apr 26, 2019 6:38 PM - migles: my phone charger is from them, and i bought it like 3 years ago
Apr 26, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: it has that IQ charging thing they got
Apr 26, 2019 6:51 PM - kenenthk: Oh I guarantee theirs wires I side of them 
Apr 26, 2019 6:51 PM - migles: you used "theirs" :c
Apr 26, 2019 6:53 PM - kenenthk: I also used uremum
Apr 26, 2019 6:53 PM - plasturion: welcome there
Apr 26, 2019 6:53 PM - plasturion: how is going?
Apr 26, 2019 6:55 PM - migles: pumped up kicks
Apr 26, 2019 6:55 PM - migles: HOOO
Apr 26, 2019 6:55 PM - migles: today i saw my kindergarten teacher, lol i tought she was already dead
Apr 26, 2019 6:56 PM - migles: she was really mean and bad, lol i didnt know what to say or how to react
Apr 26, 2019 6:56 PM - migles: after seing her all theese years, i really hated her as as kid
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Did you ask her out?
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 PM - Flame: did you fuck her after you went out together?
Apr 26, 2019 7:03 PM - Flame: did you?
Apr 26, 2019 7:06 PM - kenenthk: Easy retirement money tbh
Apr 26, 2019 7:06 PM - plasturion: well guess she's just bad teacher, not Stifler's mom.
Apr 26, 2019 7:07 PM - kenenthk: She is a bad teacher just look at how migles turned out 
Apr 26, 2019 7:11 PM - plasturion: My teacher was bad but now she became nicer person. You should try take her somewhere or talk. Personaly I would never do it.
Apr 26, 2019 7:20 PM - migles: eww
Apr 26, 2019 7:20 PM - migles: she is 90
Apr 26, 2019 7:21 PM - migles: well
Apr 26, 2019 7:21 PM - migles: about asking girls out
Apr 26, 2019 7:22 PM - migles: i asked the dentist out, well, it was mediocre
Apr 26, 2019 7:23 PM - migles: i asked her to call me, probably won't happen... but i asked her.. now i hate life even more
Apr 26, 2019 7:49 PM - plasturion: oh men, lol
Apr 26, 2019 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skål everyone 
Apr 26, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles I think we all had those experiences with bad teachers
Apr 26, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: But strict isn't necessarily bad as I've realized later
Apr 26, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Truly bad is when you just don't give a fuck and she clearly did
Apr 26, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there's a fine balance between being strict and actually being abusive
Apr 26, 2019 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: If she never hit her students or called them names she probably wasn't that bad
Apr 26, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made some cannolis for the first time today 
Apr 26, 2019 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the filling anyways, the shells were bought from a bakery lol
Apr 26, 2019 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty good, though the ricotta could've been strained for a tad longer
Apr 27, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sleIsIkKEaI
Apr 27, 2019 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Slàinte 
Apr 27, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: skål guys
Apr 27, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: that means cheers in norwegian
Apr 27, 2019 3:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi 
Apr 27, 2019 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hey


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 28, 2019)

Apr 27, 2019 4:49 AM - T-hug: 
Apr 27, 2019 4:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug is back 
Apr 27, 2019 5:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey t-hug *hugs*
Apr 27, 2019 5:52 AM - T-hug: sup guys
Apr 27, 2019 5:53 AM - T-hug: im trying to get back into Red Dead 2
Apr 27, 2019 5:53 AM - T-hug: at 6.53am
Apr 27, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: Best time.
Apr 27, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: Cowboys wake up at the crack of dawn.
Apr 27, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: So you've picked the best time for optimum immersion.
Apr 27, 2019 6:14 AM - T-hug: with Old Town Road on spotify
Apr 27, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gIy7R1J.mp4
Apr 27, 2019 8:17 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 27, 2019 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Penguins
Apr 27, 2019 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost had to shoot a guy tonight lol
Apr 27, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PSA don't drive up to an armed guard real fast and jump out real fast lol
Apr 27, 2019 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The cops got the guy but he tried the same thing on them apparently he was trying to commit suicide by cop
Apr 27, 2019 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Total whack job drunk and crazy lol
Apr 27, 2019 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First time I ever started to actually unholstee my weapon lol
Apr 27, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unholster even
Apr 27, 2019 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally just my presence is enough to calm a situation down
Apr 27, 2019 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Avengers RIP already? Lol
Apr 27, 2019 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah a nurse was telling me about a Chinese R5 or something
Apr 27, 2019 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Its actually a pretty good one if you dont mind Chinese text and typical cam quality
Apr 27, 2019 10:55 AM - kenenthk: Bet the guy was peeing himself thinking he'd get caught lol
Apr 27, 2019 3:15 PM - Veho: It would wreck his social score.
Apr 28, 2019 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken R5 does not include china
Apr 28, 2019 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi*
Apr 28, 2019 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: taiwan and hong kong is R3 mainland china is R6
Apr 28, 2019 1:17 AM - Ericthegreat: But who is
Apr 28, 2019 1:17 AM - Ericthegreat: R4


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 29, 2019)

Apr 28, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_region_code
Apr 28, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the Rs lol
Apr 28, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 is a few Asian countries
Apr 28, 2019 10:18 AM - Ericthegreat: R8 how is that enforced lol?
Apr 28, 2019 10:19 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm guessing mostly military. So they can overcharge them for R8 DVD player and dvds
Apr 28, 2019 10:19 AM - Ericthegreat: And international planes maybe.
Apr 28, 2019 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In space no one can hear you copy a DVD!!!
Apr 28, 2019 11:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure if the burner will work in a vacuum
Apr 28, 2019 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: it's enforced by no player being able to play R8
Apr 28, 2019 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: or R7
Apr 28, 2019 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: even region free players
Apr 28, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-15-percent-ipc-uplift-4-5-ghz-x570-pcie-gen-4-40-lanes/
Apr 28, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If true that's nice
Apr 28, 2019 2:02 PM - plasturion: there's no good dentists for week teeth  so let's nature decide.
Apr 28, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get some chrome spray paint and pull a Mad Max
Apr 28, 2019 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Any recos of good cheap ground coffee?
Apr 28, 2019 7:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xOFemyb
Apr 28, 2019 7:40 PM - SuzieJoeBob: Region 8 is for venues that are made to travel to different regions (mainly airlines and cruiseships)
Apr 28, 2019 8:06 PM - mthrnite: kenenthk, Luisianne coffee, not as much caffeinne but bold chicory flavor keeps it from tasting like crap decaf.
Apr 28, 2019 8:07 PM - mthrnite: use half as much per pot too, so cheap, good, taste takes a bit to get used to, but very flavourful
Apr 28, 2019 8:08 PM - mthrnite: Luzianne Coffee is correct speeling
Apr 28, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to recommend Folgers instant coffee lol
Apr 28, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haAxGfvCitE
Apr 28, 2019 11:00 PM - migles: i must catch them all
Apr 28, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yewfLlubomI
Apr 28, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be cool for a Wii Classic edition
Apr 28, 2019 11:28 PM - migles: praise the sun https://i.imgur.com/b1N7Tkq.jpg
Apr 28, 2019 11:47 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hello everyone
Apr 28, 2019 11:47 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I am unspended at last
Apr 29, 2019 1:37 AM - CORE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvi8Ehdt5XI


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 30, 2019)

Apr 29, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/news/79839-leak-ryzen-3000-runs-45-ghz-beats-ryzen.html
Apr 29, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting so much... My new PC awaits.
Apr 29, 2019 5:18 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O0DeRL7P-w
Apr 29, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So tiny lol
Apr 29, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should set up Retroarch on my 3DS I have a 256GB card in it so mame would be a good use of some of that space.
Apr 29, 2019 5:41 AM - Veho: I've been looking into RasPie builds and it seems like 99% of the projects are basically "retropie in a pretty casing".
Apr 29, 2019 5:42 AM - Veho: The majority of the rest are projects that could be done with a microcontroller and really _really_ don't need an entire computer to do it.
Apr 29, 2019 5:43 AM - Veho: "But but but muh Pi Zero" shut up you little shit it can be done with a 20 cent chip and a few resistors.
Apr 29, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: Anywhoo, I've been looking into Raspberry Pi based UMPCs (as I am wont to do every now and then) and I'm pretty confident I could fit an entire one into an Altoids mints tin.
Apr 29, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: Which appears to be the standard for Pi Zero builds or something.
Apr 29, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: That Minty Pie thing is in its 8th iteration or something.
Apr 29, 2019 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have a couple of those tins I keep on hand just in case although one is stuffed with old SD and MicroSD cards lol
Apr 29, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 64GBs and down to like 128MBs lol
Apr 29, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I even have a 32MB one... Not sure lol
Apr 29, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm so bored on this post it's either I'm all alone here or one night almost had to shoot some guy lol
Apr 29, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Random crazy person who was legit crazy lol
Apr 29, 2019 7:49 AM - Veho: Sounds like a fun evening.
Apr 29, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/news/79834-intel-warns-continuing-14nm-shortage-but-10nm-sales.html
Apr 29, 2019 8:00 AM - Veho: I'm scared of that guy's expression.
Apr 29, 2019 8:00 AM - Veho: I'm waiting for him to blink his other set of eyelids.
Apr 29, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho normally I sit on my phone or watch Netflix or play 3DS but having some crazy guy try to get you to shoot I'm is a bit stressful lol
Apr 29, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He tried to get the cops to shoot him too lol
Apr 29, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho yeah he seems way to excited for someone who's company is about to have the worst time since the P4 era
Apr 29, 2019 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Planning on a Ryzen 2 build here I'm excited lol
Apr 29, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 7 at the earliest is going to feel like forever though lol
Apr 29, 2019 8:22 AM - Veho: Psi, do you know where I could find one of these:
Apr 29, 2019 8:22 AM - Veho: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-A7-ku6pkXmc/TnuF-wDkgmI/AAAAAAAAA3w/LNb9vpT_oR8/s1600/card-sized-mini-wirless-keyboard.JPG
Apr 29, 2019 8:22 AM - Veho: iPazzPort bluetooth keyboard, discontinued model.
Apr 29, 2019 8:23 AM - Veho: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-HcEFcNVLliY/TXwdyM9vJdI/AAAAAAAAAh0/Ybo98PwyHDE/s1600/mini-wireless-keyboard-01.jpg
Apr 29, 2019 8:25 AM - Veho: Not sure where to look for slightly outdated hardware and accessories.
Apr 29, 2019 8:30 AM - Veho: Everywhere I look they have iPazzport's newer models.
Apr 29, 2019 8:30 AM - Veho: They're a rebranded Rii or something.
Apr 29, 2019 8:31 AM - Veho: But I don't need the fancy new shit, I want that card-sized little shit.
Apr 29, 2019 8:31 AM - Veho: So if you know where I could find one, or an alternative...
Apr 29, 2019 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check Newegg for open box or refurbished?
Apr 29, 2019 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry I didn't answer sooner had to do a foot patrol lol
Apr 29, 2019 9:08 AM - Veho: Does Newegg deliver outside of the US?
Apr 29, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so but might cost money?
Apr 29, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AliExpress has cheap boards but you have to check what ROMs they make or if it uses the same ROMs
Apr 29, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of the odd named sbcs are just a perfect clone of what ever and you can just use Pi ROMs
Apr 29, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them are even upgraded with faster CPUs and more RAM and stuff but you can still use different ROMs
Apr 29, 2019 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like pi but in my opinion it's hardware is kind of weak these days compared to some of the boards out now
Apr 29, 2019 9:19 AM - Veho: True, but the support is not so good.
Apr 29, 2019 9:20 AM - Veho: The Pi has a huge userbase and you have everything you need available already, you don't have to develop anything basically.
Apr 29, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why I'd pick one of the clones to take advantage of that software
Apr 29, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-Single-board-computer.html
Apr 29, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Banana Pi lol
Apr 29, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arcade punks has literally hundreds of awesome images just flash to an SD card and Bam instant are arcade or media center lol
Apr 29, 2019 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some even do both
Apr 29, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: Dude, compare that shit with a $10 Pi Zero W.
Apr 29, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: I just looked at the prices and whoah.
Apr 29, 2019 9:26 AM - Veho: I mean sure if I were building some monster machine then yes, but I'm interested in a craft project most of all.
Apr 29, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would get something with an S912 CPU myself but the custom ROMs for that so far to my knowledge are Linux and Android lol
Apr 29, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/world/2019/04/aliens-are-breeding-with-humans-to-survive-climate-apocalypse-professor.html
Apr 29, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot hot alien bug sex lol
Apr 29, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do I..
Apr 29, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spank the thorax?
Apr 29, 2019 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-480GB-Solid-State-SDSSDA-480G-G26/dp/B01F9G46Q8
Apr 29, 2019 10:19 AM - Veho: Do the alien bugs have a hive queen or something?
Apr 29, 2019 10:20 AM - migles: psio 60 bucks for that ssd?
Apr 29, 2019 10:20 AM - migles: damn expensive
Apr 29, 2019 10:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cDtoxnE.mp4
Apr 29, 2019 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid like 120 for it but like 2 years ago lol
Apr 29, 2019 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have a 1TB model for 99 but I can't get the page to load 
Apr 29, 2019 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In like 2 hours I'll be home will work much better lol
Apr 29, 2019 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about snatching a 1TB one for my build
Apr 29, 2019 11:21 AM - Arras: is 60 for a 480gb SSD really expensive? I'm pretty sure I paid that much for a regular 500gb laptop HDD when I had to replace mine
Apr 29, 2019 11:21 AM - Arras: though that was a while ago
Apr 29, 2019 12:05 PM - migles: they went way down lately
Apr 29, 2019 12:05 PM - migles: thats why i am saying its expensive
Apr 29, 2019 12:22 PM - kenenthk: A girl at work touched my head
Apr 29, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnST5rA64Oc
Apr 29, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk now get her to touch your other head  lol
Apr 29, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgGELfqigsc
Apr 29, 2019 2:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MONDAY 
Apr 29, 2019 3:12 PM - kenenthk: She asked why a cart was acting retarded I said because we have retarded people working for us
Apr 29, 2019 3:35 PM - DinohScene: Yo migs!
Apr 29, 2019 4:25 PM - Flame: Yo dins!
Apr 29, 2019 4:34 PM - DinohScene: Yo bending unit!
Apr 29, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy triple monitor setup 
Apr 29, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy 144hz 
Apr 29, 2019 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does anyone else notice that Tom has his clown upside down? 
Apr 29, 2019 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/spacex-gets-fcc-approval-to-sell-wireless-high-speed-home-internet-from-space/
Apr 29, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one can hear you fap in space!
Apr 29, 2019 6:36 PM - Veho: Yo, yo-yos.
Apr 29, 2019 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehonin da house!!!
Apr 29, 2019 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Errr Veho in da house even lol
Apr 29, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehonin sounds Japanese for some reason lol
Apr 29, 2019 6:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what's the worst game you played on the mega drive? was it altered beast? 
Apr 29, 2019 6:58 PM - Veho: Veho is a house.
Apr 29, 2019 7:04 PM - Sicklyboy: Holy shit.  Etika just got arrested on stream on instagram
Apr 29, 2019 7:04 PM - Sicklyboy: SWAT came busted his apartment door open and arrested him as part of a wellness check.
Apr 29, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fuck is an Etika?
Apr 29, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight ehhh so hard to say to be honest.... I am sure I have played like 90% of the games on the Genesis lol
Apr 29, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think it's a European thing used mainly like a napkin? Lol
Apr 29, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Beast Wrestler game is pretty bad but I am almost sure I have played worse....
Apr 29, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember one game almost making my ears bleed lol
Apr 29, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Say what you want about SNES sound but even the worst games where only annoying on the Genesis the really crap sound was truly an art....
Apr 29, 2019 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sure the game you played wasn't last battle on the mega drive? 
Apr 29, 2019 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also snes can have bad music too.
Apr 29, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fist of the North Star is pretty bad too but no try Beast Wrestler lol
Apr 29, 2019 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Beast wrestler? 
Apr 29, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMlWsBp-2gg
Apr 29, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll3t8AUJX8M New Jon Tron 
Apr 29, 2019 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not playing that game 
Apr 29, 2019 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Altered beast is boring.
Apr 29, 2019 8:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Last battle is way too hard and is laughable to think it's a launch title
Apr 29, 2019 8:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Rise of the robots is garbage.
Apr 29, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rise of the robots is garbage on any system or PC lol
Apr 30, 2019 1:59 AM - CORE: Rise of the Robots is a missed opportunity
Apr 30, 2019 2:00 AM - CORE: WAS
Apr 30, 2019 3:33 AM - Veho: There was a robot fighting PC game back in the late nineties, I could have sworn it was called Steel Gladiators but I can't find a game under that name any more.
Apr 30, 2019 3:34 AM - Veho: It wasn't a particularly good game but my brother and I used to play it a lot.
Apr 30, 2019 3:36 AM - Veho: One of the things I remember was that it had random pointy weapons flying around and falling into the arena, and you could grab one and chuck it at the opponent.
Apr 30, 2019 3:37 AM - Veho: Or you could get smacked with one at random.
Apr 30, 2019 3:38 AM - Veho: I can't decide if it was cool or annoying  
Apr 30, 2019 3:43 AM - Veho: You'd finally get the upper hand and be kicking the other guy's head in and then suddenly random giant spear out of nowhere smacks you down and the tables turn.
Apr 30, 2019 3:52 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rywLHa1i9yk
Apr 30, 2019 3:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least you didn't play Fighting Masters on the megadrive


----------



## TaigaChat (May 1, 2019)

Apr 30, 2019 4:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LP7jl1__KJY 
Apr 30, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-10nm-ice-lake-u-and-14nm-comet-lake-u-notebook-cpu-leak/
Apr 30, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta say not overly impressed...
Apr 30, 2019 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/nintendo-removes-game-from-switch-shop-after-developer-1834395344
Apr 30, 2019 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I heard about that and wondered if it was possible to do an exploit for cfw but then I realized it's just Ruby lol
Apr 30, 2019 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2017/03/random_japanese_kid_crafts_cardboard_nintendo_switch_after_mother_refuses_to_buy_him_one
Apr 30, 2019 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did the same thing but with computers lol
Apr 30, 2019 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made a whole PC and disks and everything
Apr 30, 2019 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was kind of ahead of it's time too the screen folded down over the keyboard and the floppies went in under the screen hmmm flat LCD style screen in like 83 lol
Apr 30, 2019 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It never occurred to me that a laptop is what I had in mind lol
Apr 30, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a good imagination as a child lol
Apr 30, 2019 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://threatpost.com/kodi_box_malware/144191/
Apr 30, 2019 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol oh no
Apr 30, 2019 10:26 AM - Veho: https://glitch.com/culture/content/images/2019/04/webcomicNameMashup-1.png
Apr 30, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/4/30/18522236/energizer-huge-battery-phone-p18k-pro-indiegogo-price-fail
Apr 30, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame I was kind of interested in it...
Apr 30, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: Awww.
Apr 30, 2019 11:23 AM - Veho: Well, you'll just have to make one yourself then.
Apr 30, 2019 11:24 AM - Veho: 3D print a casing for a phone and a gigantic power bank.
Apr 30, 2019 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: wait for one that can actually be used as a powerbank...
Apr 30, 2019 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean it doesn't even have a headphone jack ffs
Apr 30, 2019 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: of course it's not fucking getting funded
Apr 30, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is a bit over 5500MaH so it's fine lol
Apr 30, 2019 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it has a headphone jack  lol
Apr 30, 2019 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SAuB49V4x4
Apr 30, 2019 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 30, 2019 12:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/79_IsTV8X-c
Apr 30, 2019 4:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 30, 2019 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6966361/Man-pictured-beaten-attacked-loudly-revealing-spoilers-new-Avengers-movie.html
Apr 30, 2019 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techhive.com/article/3390673/android-tvs-ascent-5-000-apps-and-counting.html
Apr 30, 2019 6:50 PM - tomi1578: wats this shit?
Apr 30, 2019 6:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ClMMIPN.gif
Apr 30, 2019 7:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3jwDY7t
Apr 30, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hacker man
Apr 30, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GnQHLZw.jpg
Apr 30, 2019 7:33 PM - Veho: A seal walks into a club.
Apr 30, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3hwb7kk
Apr 30, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/16IH5sF
Apr 30, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/370n3hd
May 1, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewVLLuHJyvg
May 1, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c7CLZlJ
May 1, 2019 3:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NQhfd7V.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 2, 2019)

May 1, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another night in paradise.... I get 2 days off this week will be nice 
May 1, 2019 5:52 AM - Veho: Another night in parasite.
May 1, 2019 5:55 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ED8PpH0io8
May 1, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FoxqeWs.jpg
May 1, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol mercy kill
May 1, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No longer the fastest thing alive lol
May 1, 2019 9:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zf33rj7.jpg
May 1, 2019 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He looks high lol
May 1, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.patreon.com/posts/progress-made-on-26482743
May 1, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat so live Google translate of ROMs
May 1, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably would play more Japanese games with something like that
May 1, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/two-hiv-cases-linked-to-spa-that-gave-trendy-vampire-fa-1834429923
May 1, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vampire facials..... Sounds like a Twilight porn spoof lol
May 1, 2019 10:48 AM - Veho: I was expecting something like those injections of young people's blood or something.
May 1, 2019 10:49 AM - Veho: And that people got infected from a single (sick) donor.
May 1, 2019 10:49 AM - Veho: But nooo, it's just unsterilized needles.
May 1, 2019 10:49 AM - Veho: Meh.
May 1, 2019 12:32 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I20lXAS_IJs
May 1, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dipZeq_P6Ew?t=62
May 1, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghW595-zsbg&feature=youtu.be
May 1, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: Most Mateba models are weird.
May 1, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: Barrels at the bottom of the cylinder and stuff like that.
May 1, 2019 1:20 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CA75Jchfi0
May 1, 2019 1:22 PM - Veho: The worst liquor in the world?
May 1, 2019 1:22 PM - Veho: Now I have to try it.
May 1, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some one needs to make an ultra sour booze
May 1, 2019 1:24 PM - Veho: We have a wormwood based liquor here called Pelinkovac so I can kind of imagine it, but I'd like to try.
May 1, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Sour Patch Warheads sour lol
May 1, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p75vsTwIAA
May 1, 2019 1:26 PM - Veho: Just melt them in vodka  
May 1, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds delightful
May 1, 2019 1:33 PM - Veho: https://www.revelist.com/food-drink/sour-patch-kids-vodka/2238
May 1, 2019 1:33 PM - Veho: 
May 1, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai1JtCcpO6E
May 1, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the worst thing you could drink
May 1, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ai1JtCcpO6E?t=1300
May 1, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Unlocked-Warranty-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B07H8QMZWV/ref=sr_1_3?crid=23P0U4WXRZX4J&keywords=galaxy+note+9+phone+case&qid=1556723225&refinements=p_36%3A40000-80000&rnid=2491154011&s=wireless&sprefix=Galaxy+Note+9+phone%2Chpc%2C167&sr=1-3
May 1, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered this for my wife... lol
May 1, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/teWcTS31dts
May 1, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't point at your junk....
May 1, 2019 4:12 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hello is anyone here
May 1, 2019 4:13 PM - mthrnite: nobody here but us chickens
May 1, 2019 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pX2HxsPw5E
May 1, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/bj0rmf/hard_to_watch_him_lose_body_just_gave_up/
May 1, 2019 4:36 PM - mthrnite: ouchy
May 1, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 1, 2019 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1EYigdy87Y
May 1, 2019 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 1, 2019 9:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/1/18525842/epic-games-psyonix-acquisition-rocket-league-fortnite-unreal-deal?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
May 1, 2019 9:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 2, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ED8PpH0io8
May 2, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRmbFCFEOKc
May 2, 2019 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsell4cZPfY
May 2, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSY3T-B5CYY


----------



## TaigaChat (May 3, 2019)

May 2, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-cpus-7nm-zen-2-first-epyc-rome-q3-2019-launch/
May 2, 2019 7:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Bar is white instead of blue in chrome alpha! I am angry
May 2, 2019 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2019 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUKck4bXRns
May 2, 2019 7:15 AM - Ericthegreat: Actually is light in beta dark mode too, is about to come out of beta any day, not really a issue, just something maybe someone cares to know
May 2, 2019 7:16 AM - Ericthegreat: Dark/black theme on gbatemp/ enable dark mode on chrome beta Android to test
May 2, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1tpVe13
May 2, 2019 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rE8bOuK
May 2, 2019 8:06 AM - Minox: One thing I like about Japan - Drinking in public being legal
May 2, 2019 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drinking Pee is probably legal.... lol
May 2, 2019 9:15 AM - migles: https://i.imgur.com/JPvYS6c.jpg
May 2, 2019 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0030881/ LOL
May 2, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: Ah, how times have changed. Back then, two were considered "too much".
May 2, 2019 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 2, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: Nowadays two Johnsons are a good start.
May 2, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: According to Tom's mom, at least.
May 2, 2019 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/bjsxeg/black_magic/
May 2, 2019 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho but don't they need a couch to stand behind 
May 2, 2019 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/p7_RP8MzkAw?t=129 lol
May 2, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23vjWtUpItk
May 2, 2019 12:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tIRT9jC.png
May 2, 2019 1:46 PM - kenenthk: Why are fast food empl5dumb
May 2, 2019 1:46 PM - kenenthk: Employees*
May 2, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it's a mystery to me 
May 2, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do know when I worked for Taco Bell way back in the day (like when I was 20) I felt pretty out of place... When I worked the register I got yelled at for being too fast, and when I worked the line I felt like the other people where holding me back (speed wise) so I was waiting for orders...
May 2, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus getting stuff wrong.... Last night I tried to get Arby's lol
May 2, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ended up getting like 8 things extra, plus 2 coupons for free meals.
May 2, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And they still screwed up after multiple trips there lol
May 2, 2019 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cuz fast food generally requires 0 skill/knowledge so any idiot who can write their name can work there
May 2, 2019 1:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d79KArgmgcc 
May 2, 2019 2:11 PM - kenenthk: I had one so bad last night she didnt even know what street she was working on
May 2, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish me luck just spent like 100 bucks on Amazon grocery stuff lol
May 2, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it works it will mean I will only need to go to the store for like milk cheese eggs...
May 2, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be so nice...
May 2, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get groceries delivered 
May 2, 2019 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $100 a year, free delivery on anything over $35 lol
May 2, 2019 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I made sure to spend more than 35 bucks lol
May 2, 2019 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered some chips and dip mix so hmmm add sour creme to my list
May 2, 2019 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not through Amazon or anything, a separate service lol
May 2, 2019 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame Walmart for this... lol
May 2, 2019 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I live next to the 2nd Largest Walmart in Florida... and they fucking have 3 registers open if your lucky
May 2, 2019 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The self check out is a joke.
May 2, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad enough I plan to go there later to pick up eggs milk cheese sour creme and hamburger
May 2, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if I can keep my list down to under like 10 things I can handle the self check out lol
May 2, 2019 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't gone grocery shopping in like a year, which is nice.
May 2, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I am jelly lol
May 2, 2019 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shipt.com/cities/ < 
May 2, 2019 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See if it's available in your city, could set it up too ;O;
May 2, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works
May 2, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Publix and Winn Dixie and a few others lol
May 2, 2019 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Shit.com?
May 2, 2019 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's quite nice, so long as you get a competent shopper lol
May 2, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Tom even the ABC Liquor  store delivers from that service lol
May 2, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just send me all the booze lol
May 2, 2019 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 2, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/04pJsqLXrj4?t=2
May 2, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically this lol
May 2, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit goes on sale all the time, $50 for a year of practically free delivery is pretty decent
May 2, 2019 2:33 PM - kenenthk: My areas so dry it wont deliver alchohol yet just passed a law for stronger alchohol in store
May 2, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk my area is weird when it comes to booze
May 2, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like stop selling at 2AM except certain counties it's 3AM and then there are "fishing" stores that have been Grandfathered in on old laws so they sell till 6AM lol
May 2, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I can buy anything up too like 200 proof lol
May 2, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: lucky Psi
May 2, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: good luck getting liquor here past 18:00 unless you're willing to pay 4 times the price at a bar
May 2, 2019 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: or i think 15:00 on saturdays
May 2, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhNUjg9X4g8
May 2, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/movies?list_id=PLHPTxTxtC0ibVZrT2_WKWUl2SAxsKuKwx
May 2, 2019 10:09 PM - hallo23: wait since is there a shoutbox?
May 2, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since always
May 2, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby noobs can't see it ;O;
May 2, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need 100 posts
May 2, 2019 10:53 PM - hallo23: ohhh
May 2, 2019 10:54 PM - hallo23: that makes sense
May 3, 2019 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnSEoU8eIOE


----------



## TaigaChat (May 4, 2019)

May 3, 2019 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: soon you will have forgotten about its existance again
May 3, 2019 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: they all do
May 3, 2019 4:10 AM - Chary: haha
May 3, 2019 4:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 3, 2019 4:38 AM - SG854: I wish my Dog was smarter
May 3, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If my dog was any smarter... probably argue with me even more than he does now.
May 3, 2019 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/05/02/1740207/cruise-ship-in-st-lucia-quarantined-over-confirmed-measles-case This is what causes me to lose games of "Plague Inc" lol
May 3, 2019 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was playing a game at the Dr's office and Greenland had a little over 300 infected... they executed them and that was the last country 
May 3, 2019 8:18 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svaZ3QdCYJU
May 3, 2019 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/IWBQwgQbotk?t=34
May 3, 2019 9:27 AM - kenenthk: I have issues
May 3, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: The first step towards finding a solution is admitting you have a problem.
May 3, 2019 9:34 AM - kenenthk: Psi heard my issues
May 3, 2019 9:52 AM - Veho: I guess I'm not needed here.
May 3, 2019 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Yeah go back into the back
May 3, 2019 10:06 AM - Veho: 
May 3, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7WCczIj.gifv
May 3, 2019 3:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho looks so smug, it's almost noon, why?
May 3, 2019 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Man I regret not buying that 50pk of blank DVDs I saw for like 3 bucks at our thrift store
May 3, 2019 3:54 PM - kenenthk: https://9to5mac.com/2019/05/03/accidentally-swallowed-airpod/ 
May 3, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well wires are good for a few things I guess lol
May 3, 2019 4:01 PM - kenenthk: That's gonna be one hell of a musical shit
May 3, 2019 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Oh great are we going to whore out to dbrand now 
May 3, 2019 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken what are you gonna do with them?
May 3, 2019 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Never know when you might have a internet outage or a hdd dies
May 3, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would use them for OS DVD's and also for game systems that need DVD's lol
May 3, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also some tools on DVD is nice to have around
May 3, 2019 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Your moms on DVD
May 3, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: that's what you have flash drives for
May 3, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that's no good, most of my devices can't read DVDs
May 3, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i say most but 2 of my 3 PCs that are in use can
May 3, 2019 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: but installing off a flash drive is faster anyway
May 3, 2019 5:12 PM - kenenthk: $3 for a 50pk of DVDs isnt going to break anything
May 3, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: but a $3 flash drive is faster and larger than a DVD
May 3, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: and can be reused more than 50 times
May 3, 2019 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Like uremum
May 3, 2019 6:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zICNXzS.png
May 3, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 3, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/shrimp-are-testing-positive-cocaine-and-scientists-dont-know-why-1412562
May 3, 2019 8:25 PM - mthrnite: one scientist knows why, the coke-head scientist.
May 3, 2019 8:26 PM - mthrnite: had a little bump between shifts and spilled his stash in the shrimp tank
May 3, 2019 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 3, 2019 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dumped it in the tank when his boss walked in? lol
May 3, 2019 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthrnite you mean the guy from breaking bad?
May 4, 2019 1:02 AM - KingVamp: Random Hi passing by.
May 4, 2019 2:53 AM - kenenthk: Wheres my ps3 classic


----------



## TaigaChat (May 5, 2019)

May 4, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to catch a baby possum that is on my roof 
May 4, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Must have gotten separated from it's mom  poor thing.
May 4, 2019 8:09 AM - kenenthk: Like gamerz?
May 4, 2019 9:14 AM - kenenthk: I wanted to make fish and chips but all I have is hashbrowns
May 4, 2019 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RsVbIP4
May 4, 2019 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk hmmm make potato pancakes out of the hash browns?
May 4, 2019 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of breakfast... I have and want waffles lol
May 4, 2019 9:56 AM - kenenthk: With fish?
May 4, 2019 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure wafflehouse fucked up my stomach as is no surprise
May 4, 2019 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxvhUwtVogk
May 4, 2019 9:59 AM - kenenthk: Whys there always a loud black lady and an overweight white fat guy talking loud at wafflehouse all the time
May 4, 2019 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chicken and Waffles attract those people?
May 4, 2019 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjfB6L0mRgU
May 4, 2019 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are any of the 3DS Pokemon games good? Like X or Y or Sun or Moon?
May 4, 2019 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like a week left on Dragon Quest VIII so I might need something new after that... Dragon Quest VII might be next... lol
May 4, 2019 10:51 AM - kenenthk: I recommend MgsV
May 4, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that installed how is it?
May 4, 2019 10:58 AM - Veho: I've been looking into that Atomic Pi thing and I think it's a marketing ploy, that it will be $80 or more when it restocks.
May 4, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was curious about it... lol
May 4, 2019 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah I just don't see how an Intel SBC can be 35 bucks....
May 4, 2019 10:59 AM - kenenthk: It was shit
May 4, 2019 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Insanely popular if true.
May 4, 2019 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't that the one with the old guy if you just wait 24 hours he dies? lol
May 4, 2019 10:59 AM - Veho: Yup.
May 4, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I think I have it on the PS2
May 4, 2019 11:00 AM - Veho: (that was @ "insanely popular")
May 4, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I know Veho 
May 4, 2019 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I is multi threaded 
May 4, 2019 11:00 AM - kenenthk: You have mgs 5 on ps2?
May 4, 2019 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I have the one for the 3DS also on the PS2 Snake Eater or what ever it is lol
May 4, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_Gear_Solid_3:_Snake_Eater
May 4, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yes I have it lol
May 4, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 2 or 3 MG games on the PS2 but I don't honestly know why I bought them or kept buying them lol
May 4, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the boat level in 2 but after that it just felt meh to me.
May 4, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too much video not enough game....
May 4, 2019 11:04 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure 5 is ground zeros
May 4, 2019 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably for the ps3 I could get it and play it but legit I feel like the last good Metal Gear was on the PS1 lol
May 4, 2019 11:27 AM - Veho: Remember that credit-card sized keyboard I was looking for?
May 4, 2019 11:31 AM - Veho: Well I found something better.
May 4, 2019 11:31 AM - Veho: https://www.minipc.de/catalog/il/478
May 4, 2019 11:34 AM - Veho: "dreamGEAR MINI-Key for PlayStation 2"
May 4, 2019 11:35 AM - Veho: I want to make a sub-UMPC for the sheer fuckery of it.
May 4, 2019 11:35 AM - Veho: And I'm pretty sure I can cram one into an Altoids tin like that Mintypi thing.
May 4, 2019 11:45 AM - kenenthk: That could feed a entire 2 villages
May 4, 2019 11:46 AM - Veho: Wut.
May 4, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/bk8fjl/why_jeez/
May 4, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BlyatMan Begins.
May 4, 2019 1:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Happy star wars day 
May 4, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lvVf8UZJCrU?t=34
May 4, 2019 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Boobs
May 4, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vagine
May 4, 2019 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, using a raspi?
May 4, 2019 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: neat keyboard but it's missing ctrl and alt
May 4, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think it's really designed for anything more than chatting
May 4, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess you can get by without them since they're mostly for keyboard shortcuts anyway
May 4, 2019 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you'll be relying on the touchscreen (i'm assuming it'll have a touchscreen) a lot more
May 4, 2019 2:48 PM - Veho: Yeah.
May 4, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder how thick it is without the casing
May 4, 2019 2:49 PM - Veho: I mean it wouldn't really be useful for much given the size and specs.
May 4, 2019 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: you definitely won't be putting a heatsink on that raspi not that it needs one
May 4, 2019 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i think it should fit, you may have to remove some of the connectors on the pi
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - Veho: The keyboard without the housing is pretty much just the PCB and keys so 4 milimeters or so?
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'd have to use a pi zero anyway wouldn't you
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: standard pi would be too big for an altoids tin
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - Veho: Or any of the "zero" clones.
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that would fit just fine
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - Veho: Have you seen the Mintypi?
May 4, 2019 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
May 4, 2019 2:52 PM - Veho: It uses the Ras Pi Zero.
May 4, 2019 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think the casing adds an extra 6mm
May 4, 2019 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe half that
May 4, 2019 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they designed it to be as small as possible
May 4, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: The casing has to at least pretend to be ergonomic.
May 4, 2019 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks like it's designed to attach to a gamepad so, you're not meant to actually hold it
May 4, 2019 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, this thing is pretty cool for some projects
May 4, 2019 2:54 PM - Veho: There's an old Pazzport bluetooth keyboard that's the size of a credit card.
May 4, 2019 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you have a PiTFT based interface for some project, you could add a keyboard onto it cheaply
May 4, 2019 2:55 PM - Veho: Yeah.
May 4, 2019 2:56 PM - Veho: Alternative is a PS3/4 chatpad.
May 4, 2019 2:56 PM - Veho: They go for $10
May 4, 2019 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh hey that ipazzport has ctrl and alt
May 4, 2019 2:56 PM - Veho: The keyboard itself is roughly this size.
May 4, 2019 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but you'd have to get that converted to USB somehow if you don't want to be hooking it up to GPIO
May 4, 2019 2:57 PM - Veho: Too bad the Ipazzports are no longer available
May 4, 2019 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: that ipazzport is surprisingly fully featured
May 4, 2019 2:57 PM - Veho: TRJ, the PS chatpad is BT
May 4, 2019 2:58 PM - Veho: It comes with a USB dongle
May 4, 2019 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does the same thing where they ditched F11 and F12 for some reason
May 4, 2019 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh
May 4, 2019 2:58 PM - Veho: Xbox chatpads plug into the controller but PS dorsn't.
May 4, 2019 2:59 PM - Veho: So you just plug the dongle into the RasPi USB
May 4, 2019 3:00 PM - Veho: It takes up a port but it's simple.
May 4, 2019 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: as far as small but actually usable keyboards go this looks pretty good https://www.amazon.com/Rii-Stainless-Rechargable-Raspberry-RT-MWK12/dp/B00ESUXXZM/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=ipazzport+mini+wireless+handheld+keyboard&qid=1556981980&s=gateway&sr=8-9
May 4, 2019 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it says it's qwerty but the images clearly show it's qwertz
May 4, 2019 3:02 PM - Veho: Dude that's 10 inch, that ain't small.
May 4, 2019 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's small for a keyboard
May 4, 2019 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: but not so small that you have to relearn how to use it
May 4, 2019 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit, it's got mac buttons
May 4, 2019 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have no clue what "strg" is
May 4, 2019 3:03 PM - Veho: The current trend are keyboard/touchpad combos that are 15 cm in size
May 4, 2019 3:04 PM - Veho: For smart TVs etc.
May 4, 2019 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i've seen those vaguely gamepad shaped ones
May 4, 2019 3:04 PM - Veho: So when people build UMPCs that's what they use.
May 4, 2019 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a dinovo edge for my media pc which isn't exactly small
May 4, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: but man is it good
May 4, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad they stopped making them
May 4, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: But I really want one that would fit into an Altoids tin.
May 4, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: To put into the Mintypi build.
May 4, 2019 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'd think you would be able to find that ipazzport on ebay or something
May 4, 2019 3:08 PM - Veho: I found a few that sell them for like $39 + $30 shipping.
May 4, 2019 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: if i had a 3d printer i think i'd design a case around one of those keyboards with a gamepad-ish layout
May 4, 2019 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could even use it for games
May 4, 2019 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: at that point it wouldn't be much smaller than a GPD Win
May 4, 2019 3:09 PM - Veho: There's one that has a keyboard on one side and a full gamepad on the other.
May 4, 2019 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it would be cool
May 4, 2019 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that wouldn't be very useful for this
May 4, 2019 3:10 PM - Veho: All these keyboards are BT
May 4, 2019 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ipazzport-Mini-Inalambrico-Teclado-Tres-Retroiluminado-Touchpad-Pc-Tv-KP-810/264006230593?hash=item3d77ff6241:g8UAAOSwuMZZCEDJ
May 4, 2019 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was thinking something like this
May 4, 2019 3:11 PM - Veho: So you don't have to worry about the wiring.
May 4, 2019 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, it has RGB
May 4, 2019 3:11 PM - Veho: So you just attach it any old how.
May 4, 2019 3:11 PM - Veho: Including a swivel hinge that lets you flip it.
May 4, 2019 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: you may still need to wire it up to a battery, i'm not sure if it would work just off the charge port without a battery attached
May 4, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually hot glue Veho 
May 4, 2019 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess you could use the built in battery to power the pi, if that doesn't completely kill battery life
May 4, 2019 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: or just replace it with a bigger battery that powers both
May 4, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish tech I have been working on would come out already.... electricity from heat then things could self charge just sitting about lol
May 4, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had this idea for a triangle peizo crystal with wires out like a microphone that would convert motion (heat in a gas) into a small charge at the nano scale. Like millions of these triangles on a chip.
May 4, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I could never figure out the exact harmonics required and ideal shape... too complex for me lol
May 4, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe an AI could design it 
May 4, 2019 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi actually that's very simple to do and you can buy fans that you place on top of a heater of some sort and they are basically just a massive heatsink
May 4, 2019 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I fought maxwell
May 4, 2019 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the fan will spin thanks to piezo elements
May 4, 2019 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: maxwell's demon and it won lol
May 4, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you wanted you could connect something else to it and remove the fan and you'd have something usable without much effort
May 4, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but piezo elements are inefficient
May 4, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: you wouldn't be charging your phone with it
May 4, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that's why I thought at the nano scale they could gain some efficiency
May 4, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect they might even super conduct at the right temp and gain even more efficiency
May 4, 2019 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: nope cause it's still the same surface area
May 4, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well more surface are being X million tiny surfaces VS 1 large one
May 4, 2019 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: wouldn't it be cool though if someone designed a watch that is powered by your body heat radiating from your skin
May 4, 2019 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: watches don't need much power
May 4, 2019 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and your skin is warmer than the ambient temperature (well unless you're in a desert)
May 4, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they would make awesome power plants just turning heat into electricity, solve global warming lol
May 4, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it might actually work but it would look like a heatsink strapped to your wrist
May 4, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it might not work on warm days
May 4, 2019 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know they used to make watches powered by walking lol
May 4, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: they still do
May 4, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're expensive as they're mechanical
May 4, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but who wants to walk?
May 4, 2019 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: my dad had a clock spinner that would keep them charged but doesn't that defeat the purpose
May 4, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We are surrounded by energy just waiting to be tapped into lol
May 4, 2019 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it spins slowly and likely doesn't take much power, but it's still a waste of electricity
May 4, 2019 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't really need them running if you don't use them lol
May 4, 2019 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can't even begin to imagine the complexity of the mechanics to get a watch that keeps time perfectly
May 4, 2019 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: using only mechanical parts
May 4, 2019 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From what I understand unless you have a multi thousand dollar watch they are not super accurate
May 4, 2019 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mechanical ones anyway
May 4, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Digital is a whole different story some of the even half decent ones are accurate to like a second every few years.
May 4, 2019 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: well that's the thing though
May 4, 2019 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure they're expensive, and i understand why, but how do you even make them that accurate just by throwing money at them
May 4, 2019 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'd think they would be affected by different gravity at different altitudes
May 4, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no even expensive ones can be crap lol
May 4, 2019 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and shit like that
May 4, 2019 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: so they could never be accurate
May 4, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they use a spinning wheel to keep track?
May 4, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just imagine a few hundred years ago, clocks sucked lol
May 4, 2019 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and how is the spinning wheel not affected by gravity whenever you twist your wrist?
May 4, 2019 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would be a gyroscope
May 4, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They make them so tiny that even gyroscopic motion is minimized or something.
May 4, 2019 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: and gyroscopes prefer to be straight, if you twist your wrist, it takes power from the gyroscope causing it to slow down
May 4, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not sure what they mean by "jewels" in mechanical watches... lol
May 4, 2019 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: um
May 4, 2019 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're thinking of quartz crystals
May 4, 2019 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i thought those were only in digital watches?
May 4, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_bearing  Oh weird lol
May 4, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK so they mean literally jewels lol
May 4, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanical_watch I wonder if they any of these things in hard drives?
May 4, 2019 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, those are definitely not quartz crystals
May 4, 2019 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: "ewel bearings are used in precision instruments where low friction, long life, and dimensional accuracy are important" the last point isn't too relevant for a HDD since it will calibrate itself but i'd guess yes?
May 4, 2019 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless there's some reason they're not suitable for HDDs
May 4, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: a HDD is definitely a precision instrument
May 4, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: and have relatively long life
May 4, 2019 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't find anything on google so i guess HDDs are just too cheaply made to have them
May 4, 2019 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have never heard of a hard drive bearing going bad though, maybe it's not really a concern
May 4, 2019 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: but fan bearings go bad all the time and HDDs spin faster than fans...
May 4, 2019 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: then again fans are a lot cheaper
May 4, 2019 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, i have literally heard of HDD bearings going bad
May 4, 2019 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: just a day or two ago actually, in the latest LGR video where he looked at an OQO model 02
May 4, 2019 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: that definitely sounded like a bad bearing
May 4, 2019 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: the thing is from 07 or so, so it's not THAT old
May 4, 2019 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: still, it outlasted the bearing in my laptop fan which gave out completely a couple of years back
May 4, 2019 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: at that point it was not yet 5 years old
May 4, 2019 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it was close
May 4, 2019 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got the seller to replace them for me (as it is a seller rebranded one) and it actually cost me *less* than what it would have cost me to buy original clevo fans myself as they were like 50 bucks for the pair and i only paid the store like 25 to do it
May 4, 2019 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: seller rebranded clevo*
May 4, 2019 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't know if they replaced both fans or just one
May 4, 2019 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: now that i think of it, i saw that the subwoofer cable was crushed underneath the fans and i thought it was my doing the last time i took it apart to clean the heatsink (but i was out of canned air so i couldn't do a very good job at it)
May 4, 2019 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i took it apart again to clean them more properly
May 4, 2019 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it might actually have been their doing
May 4, 2019 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could have gotten 3rd party fans for about what they charged me for the repair but i gotta say that is the most reasonably priced repair i have come across
May 4, 2019 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably as they said it was water damaged and not covered under warranty (bullshit, that was years ago and there was no corrosion on the board, just some residue)
May 4, 2019 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they normally don't do out of warranty repairs i guess
May 4, 2019 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just decided to be nice and charge me for parts
May 4, 2019 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: funny thing, they wanted to charge me for the check up if i wanted it sent back to me, which would have cost me the same... lol and i don't think they even charged me for shipping
May 4, 2019 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't complain too much although my dad says that according to the law they would have to prove that it was caused by liquid damage so they should have done it for free but it was so cheap and they were very courteous about the whole thing
May 4, 2019 3:52 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: w h a t s u p g i g e r s
May 4, 2019 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: like half of that $25 would have gone to shipping
May 4, 2019 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could have done it just as easily myself though as i've removed the fans a couple of times since then to clean the heatsink just didn't unplug them
May 4, 2019 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: but at the time i didn't know it was that easy and i thought i might have to remove the heatsinks or something and i didn't wanna deal with that
May 4, 2019 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3rd party fans would have cost me the same or maybe a bit more than what i paid them
May 4, 2019 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: clearly the 1st party fans weren't that great either so the 3rd party fans are probably just fine
May 4, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=i7-7700K&N=-1&isNodeId=1
May 4, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ridiculous lol
May 4, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switching to AMD in comparison so much cheaper... if I just wanted a 4 core 8 threaded chip...  under 100 bucks... Like 1/4th the price lol
May 4, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819113435&Description=AMD%20Ryzen&cm_re=AMD_Ryzen-_-19-113-435-_-Product or for like 25 bucks more 12 threads... Intel what the hell lol
May 4, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wanted to upgrade my rig, thought it might be cheaper just to grab a CPU but crap building a whole new mobo and CPU switching to AMD will get me more and be cheaper....
May 4, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamestop.com/PowerUpRewards/PUR/Enter/MK11Sweeps
May 4, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I entered to win... I kind of hope I win that would be cool lol
May 4, 2019 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9o50noT.jpg
May 4, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol fudge packing is hard if there is no fudge?
May 4, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tYEbv26AFc
May 4, 2019 8:41 PM - mthrnite: so...
May 4, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: Hey mthrnite  
May 4, 2019 8:41 PM - mthrnite: If I'm moderately proficient in photoshop cs5..
May 4, 2019 8:41 PM - mthrnite: and it stops working cuz pirate arrrr
May 4, 2019 8:42 PM - mthrnite: should i move to the subscript plan for 10 a month
May 4, 2019 8:42 PM - mthrnite: or fall into GIMP which I have no exp in whatsoever
May 4, 2019 8:42 PM - mthrnite: sup veho!
May 4, 2019 8:44 PM - mthrnite: does GIMP hold a candle?
May 4, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gimp works fine for the limited crap I do lol
May 4, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the upgraded MS paint what ever it's called now isn't too bad either
May 4, 2019 8:57 PM - mthrnite: gotta be crossplat, i'm a macf*g
May 4, 2019 8:58 PM - mthrnite: there's some neat outlier stuff that I'm looking into, but i wanna have something relatively popular for cool plugins and whatnot
May 4, 2019 8:58 PM - mthrnite: i rely on plugins to make my art for me, so very important
May 4, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Try Gimp then
May 4, 2019 8:59 PM - mthrnite: think i may do
May 4, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's free so other than some time nothing ventured nothing gained? Lol
May 4, 2019 8:59 PM - mthrnite: yeah, not keen on learning chinese algebra, but.. sometimes you gotta
May 4, 2019 9:00 PM - mthrnite: if you're cheap
May 4, 2019 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm also a fan of libre office 
May 4, 2019 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And 7zip lol
May 4, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should all have Mac equivalents
May 4, 2019 9:02 PM - mthrnite: right now a word processor would get me farther than photoshop is
May 4, 2019 9:02 PM - mthrnite: crashes when using the type tool
May 4, 2019 9:03 PM - mthrnite: designing a logo, so, that's just dandy
May 4, 2019 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Check out Libre Office then 
May 4, 2019 9:03 PM - mthrnite: i will download sir gimp tonite
May 4, 2019 9:03 PM - mthrnite: and see if it's as hard as they say
May 4, 2019 9:03 PM - mthrnite: but i think i got libre on my lappy
May 4, 2019 9:04 PM - mthrnite: so i'll check that too
May 4, 2019 9:04 PM - mthrnite: running solus on the lappy, liking that linux flavour
May 4, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libreoffice.org/download/download/
May 4, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has versions for all the OSs lol
May 4, 2019 9:05 PM - mthrnite: downloading...
May 4, 2019 9:05 PM - mthrnite: muchas gracias amigo
May 4, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Donada lol
May 4, 2019 9:07 PM - mthrnite: Que la fuerza esté con usted
May 4, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Que? Lol my Spanish ran out
May 4, 2019 9:08 PM - mthrnite: may the force be with you
May 4, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh lol
May 4, 2019 9:09 PM - mthrnite: it's may 4th so i thought it apropos
May 4, 2019 9:09 PM - mthrnite: my spanish sucks too
May 4, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol meta
May 4, 2019 9:09 PM - mthrnite: but i work with spanish speakers so i get a little in thru the cracks
May 4, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Si
May 4, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every muscle in my body hurts like hell working out is for masochists lol
May 4, 2019 9:11 PM - mthrnite: rip and rebuild baby
May 4, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Decided to attempt something like the one punch man workout
May 4, 2019 9:11 PM - mthrnite: i don't workout but i lift a lot of heavy things and run around a lot so, maybe the same
May 4, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My own spin on it of course lol
May 4, 2019 9:12 PM - mthrnite: one punch maaaan
May 4, 2019 9:12 PM - mthrnite: i watched that 1st season again last week on a binge
May 4, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol in my case would be more like One Thai Chi man lol
May 4, 2019 9:12 PM - mthrnite: so fucking brill
May 4, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So waiting for Season 2 lol
May 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baki season 2 is on Netflix now
May 4, 2019 9:13 PM - mthrnite: i just thank my lucky stars season one exists
May 4, 2019 9:13 PM - mthrnite: idunno baki
May 4, 2019 9:13 PM - mthrnite: i'm about to start my hero academia
May 4, 2019 9:13 PM - mthrnite: my son digs it
May 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Genos tell that brat to behave... Lol
May 4, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch Baki on Netflix it's good 
May 4, 2019 9:14 PM - mthrnite: i'm in love with puri puri prisoner
May 4, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2019 9:14 PM - mthrnite: ok will check baki tonite with pizza
May 4, 2019 9:15 PM - mthrnite: i can't believe i started back on minecraft
May 4, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You'll love it  less comedy than OPM but still great
May 4, 2019 9:15 PM - mthrnite: this new update is nice
May 4, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried Minecraft since it was like Beta 0.3 lol
May 4, 2019 9:20 PM - mthrnite: dang
May 4, 2019 9:21 PM - mthrnite: i was hooked for a long time, then got bored and left it for a year or so
May 4, 2019 9:21 PM - mthrnite: played every inch of FTL
May 4, 2019 9:21 PM - mthrnite: still probably my fave game on earth
May 4, 2019 9:22 PM - mthrnite: but i've played it out on hardest everything so i started up minecraft on a wim
May 4, 2019 9:22 PM - mthrnite: and bam, back on the crack
May 4, 2019 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2019 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Blizzard would.make a Diablo II LOD HD remaster I'd be hooked on that
May 4, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been buying food from Amazon and Walmart delivered... so much nicer than having to fight at the store lol
May 4, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVyUVZ17v3o&feature=em-uploademail Veho would like this one lol
May 4, 2019 10:58 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Fasting @ Selamat Berpuasa!
May 5, 2019 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Happy no tit day
May 5, 2019 3:28 AM - mthrnite: happy just another day in a seemingly endless cascade of time


----------



## TaigaChat (May 6, 2019)

May 5, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
May 5, 2019 10:08 AM - migles: whats up with firefox extensions? how to enable them back?
May 5, 2019 10:39 AM - kenenthk: I maybe getting pink eye 
May 5, 2019 10:44 AM - mthrnite: Don't touch eyeballs with anyone else until you're better.
May 5, 2019 10:44 AM - mthrnite: It's very contagious
May 5, 2019 10:45 AM - mthrnite: you have my sympathy, it's also quite unpleasant.
May 5, 2019 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/R9DrsRHxZLk
May 5, 2019 12:53 PM - migles: there is this song, that was popular not so long ago
May 5, 2019 12:54 PM - migles: i can't remember the name
May 5, 2019 12:55 PM - migles: lyrics something like "close to you, i think i am falling, falling"
May 5, 2019 12:55 PM - migles: then somehwere it goes "aww, desire"
May 5, 2019 1:00 PM - migles: male singer
May 5, 2019 4:17 PM - migles: i am dumb, found it, the lyrics are totally different lol
May 5, 2019 4:17 PM - migles: that's why i couldnt find it
May 5, 2019 7:11 PM - Veho: What were the correct lyrics?
May 5, 2019 7:11 PM - Veho: And what song?
May 5, 2019 8:23 PM - migles: this one lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYZ60etbU_0
May 5, 2019 8:23 PM - migles: i dont understand how my brain switched all the lyrics in it, i guess i have terrible memory


----------



## TaigaChat (May 7, 2019)

May 6, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So bored lol
May 6, 2019 7:27 AM - Veho: Hi bored.
May 6, 2019 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 6, 2019 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well a large tree frog is keeping me company now lol
May 6, 2019 10:54 AM - migles: psio, will you kiss the frog?
May 6, 2019 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Will you kiss my balls?
May 6, 2019 12:24 PM - T-hug: anyone seen The Wandering Earth
May 6, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: I saw the trailer, then ready the synopsis on Wikipedia  
May 6, 2019 1:01 PM - Veho: I know that doesn't really count but that's as close to watching movies as I can manage these days.
May 6, 2019 1:03 PM - migles: veho, as tralers theese days just spoil\show the best parts
May 6, 2019 1:03 PM - migles: there are movies that are not worth to watch
May 6, 2019 1:16 PM - Veho: People complain about "trailers these days"; the trailer for Soylent Green gave away that Soylent Green was people.
May 6, 2019 1:16 PM - Veho: Trailers have been spoiling shit since the advent of trailers, and of shit.
May 6, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to advertise something and not tell something about it?
May 6, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like "Come watch this movie named David's Hair!!!" then show nothing about it lol
May 6, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To an extent, maybe. I mean, using your example you could at the very least expand upon the premise without giving much away. "David's Hair is above a man named David who has Magical hair! How did he get it? Who knows! What can he do with it? Who cares! Are there consequences? Come watch the movie fuckboy and find out!"
May 6, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not very compelling, but it could totally be done kinda lol
May 6, 2019 3:58 PM - kenenthk: In speaking of Ds wheres Decin been?
May 6, 2019 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Devin
May 6, 2019 4:05 PM - Veho: Tom, you still hre?
May 6, 2019 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Are there any idiot proof guides to hacking 3ds now? May do the affirm thing Walmart has and make payments on one
May 6, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom is dead 
May 6, 2019 4:11 PM - Veho: Zuul, you still here?
May 6, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is no Tom, only Zuul 
May 6, 2019 4:16 PM - Veho: You're into old gaming stuff and know where to find it, right?
May 6, 2019 4:16 PM - Veho: Do you know where I can find this: Ćhttps://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/81JHRdz1bjL._SL1500_.jpg
May 6, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I've seen those on Ebay sometimes, but that's about it
May 6, 2019 4:19 PM - Veho: This guy seems to have a few for sale:
May 6, 2019 4:19 PM - Veho: https://bitbuilt.net/forums/index.php?threads/mini-keyboards.952/
May 6, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bitbuilt is a decent place, yeah
May 6, 2019 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Tom know any easy 3ds hacks
May 6, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've used their trading area once or twice before, no problems with it
May 6, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, I haven't bothered with 3DS hacking
May 6, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://3ds.hacks.guide/ < Follow that
May 6, 2019 4:21 PM - Veho: Problem is, I doubt he'd want to sell to some rando from halfway round the world.
May 6, 2019 4:21 PM - Veho: With zero posts on the forum.
May 6, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dreamgear-MiniKey-Mini-USB-Keyboard-f-PlayStation2-PC-/400477714965?&shqty=1&isGTR=1#shId < Bam, even ships to Croatia ;O;
May 6, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 6, 2019 4:24 PM - Flame: veho be a man get an android phone
May 6, 2019 4:24 PM - Veho: I have one. It spies on me for the Chinese.
May 6, 2019 4:25 PM - Veho: Huawei P9 Lite.
May 6, 2019 4:25 PM - Flame: get one which spies you for the UK goverment
May 6, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's ok Veho, you're not dirty American scum so China doesn't care about you 
May 6, 2019 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Or is he?
May 6, 2019 4:26 PM - kenenthk: This is why we need to be able to hack into phones camera
May 6, 2019 4:26 PM - Flame: i already i can ken
May 6, 2019 4:29 PM - kenenthk: So is that why the red light goes on when I watch porn?
May 6, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use the other method not steel hax for the 3DS it's a tiny bit faster
May 6, 2019 4:30 PM - kenenthk: I really gotta decide if I wanna spend 22 bucks a month for a plastic pos
May 6, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://3ds.hacks.guide/seedminer.html
May 6, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk get it from shopGoodwill.com
May 6, 2019 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got one from there 80 bucks minty fresh has 79 dollars on the Nintendo shop like 20 games the embassador program thing lol
May 6, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why it has so much after a factory reset??? And I even installed Luma and BS9 and GM9 and still the credit is there lol
May 6, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also not sure how a New 3DS XL can even have the embassador thing.... Like I thought that was only for launch systems lol
May 6, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also not sure how a New 3DS XL can even have the embassador thing.... Like I thought that was only for launch systems lol < Whoever had it before did a system transfer
May 6, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With a 3DS that had the ambassador games*
May 6, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Moves all the system titles linked to that 3DS, so you can redownload whatever on it
May 6, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Nintendo is still living in the 90s and didn't have a proper online store with actual accounts lol
May 6, 2019 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh so I gained lol
May 6, 2019 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of DSi games VC games and some weird 3DS games lol
May 6, 2019 5:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it has actual accounts now tom they just don't do anything
May 6, 2019 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi did you actually factory reset it or did you just assume the previous owner or the store did?
May 6, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: fun fact i once sold a 3ds xl to gamestop that still looked factory fresh, it had the original sd card untouched with the bundled mario 3d land, only difference was i went through the system setup
May 6, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: then first thing i did was switch out the sd card for a bigger one and set up an emunand
May 6, 2019 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: was pretty much mint condition too but hey i got a decent discount on a n3DS with it and i had gotten the 3ds xl at a discount to begin with since it was the last one they had of that bundle and they wanted to get rid of it
May 6, 2019 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: got back like half its original cost
May 6, 2019 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: still on original 4.3 firmware since it was my gateway console
May 6, 2019 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what they did to it, if they formatted it the bundled game would probably be lost right?
May 6, 2019 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they didn't format it since it looked factory fresh or maybe one of the employees did a system transfer to get the game for themselves who knows
May 6, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was reset to where I had to make a Nintendo ID thing
May 6, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also when I got it the only thing on it was the 79 dollar credit on the eShop
May 6, 2019 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it wouldn't let me on the eShop until I made an account so I had to do the whole set up lol plus update it to the latest firmware.
May 6, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and make a Mii and that was the most annoying stuff... lol
May 6, 2019 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It felt like I spent 20 minutes setting up the stupid thing just to get to where I could start hacking it lol
May 6, 2019 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm weird
May 6, 2019 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone for some reason has "reset" the console as in set the "system initialized" flag to false which means the console was hacked previously
May 6, 2019 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: and instead of doing a proper format wiping everything they just set that flag to false
May 6, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: and probably someone who kind of knows what they are doing cause i have no clue how to do that myself and i've been following the 3DS scene closely
May 6, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: just haven't really had the need to do that specific thing but i know it's possible but i also don't think there are any homebrew utilities you can run that do it for you
May 6, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a homebrew utility that does the reverse, 2DSaver
May 6, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess they were just quitting the 3DS completely and they still had all this stuff they didn't want to lose so they decided to be nice to the next owner
May 6, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't want to go to waste*
May 6, 2019 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be it seemed like an old person owned the previous systems because the odd stuff was all like art related stuff and weird golf games and crazy old person stuff lol
May 6, 2019 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: well maybe the guy that did it was an employee at shopgoodwill
May 6, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: could be lol
May 6, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is it works pretty good with the hacks and has some weird old account tied to the machine stuff on it.
May 6, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although with it being hacked the eShop credit means nothing to me and even the ambassador thing means nothing since you can just grab a CIA of it lol
May 6, 2019 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
May 6, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are legit well maybe not the 3DS games cause they could be legit cias but if they were they would be the mainstream games like marios and zeldas and pokemons since those were released as bundled titles
May 6, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: they wouldn't work anymore after the hacks were removed otherwise
May 6, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they are worth something
May 6, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I didn't know that
May 6, 2019 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ambassador games are worth 50 bucks if you go by what nintendo values them at
May 6, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird seeing the history of past purchases that was made lol
May 6, 2019 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: which isn't a terrible deal for all those exclusive GBA VC
May 6, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: which i still don't understand why they didn't ever release GBA VC on the eshop
May 6, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: when they had BC hardware
May 6, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye honestly I just use emulators for 16 bit and down stuff then DS I use Menu++ and GBA I use the emulator for that lol
May 6, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: but no way to play your GBA carts
May 6, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: GBA VC works way better than any emulator
May 6, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mGBA is super nice I was playing some Metroid Fusion was great 
May 6, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it doesn't work as well on the Orginal 3DS?
May 6, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure... I just bought 3 N3DSXL's lol
May 6, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 256GB card and it's kicking ass too 
May 6, 2019 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: 128 is plenty
May 6, 2019 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't work nearly as well on o3ds no
May 6, 2019 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi florida man is up to his antics again
May 6, 2019 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iENCV8Z12hM
May 6, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
May 6, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So going to jail for some ditch weed lol
May 6, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the law is the law but that's like getting a speeding ticket for going 2 miles over lol
May 6, 2019 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-4-ryzen-and-epyc-5nm-cpu-80-percent-higher-transistors/
May 6, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Intel is about to get bent over and raped
May 6, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/05/asia/brunei-lgbt-death-penalty-intl/index.html
May 6, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instead they should just give them a sub division in a city and use them as interior design and fashion and all those things hmmm hair dressers?
May 6, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kbtx.com/content/news/FCC-warning-against-One-Ring-scam-calls-509507441.html
May 6, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my wife would fall for this one lol
May 6, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i think it's kind of stupid that you can get a medical marijuana card but you can't grow it yourself
May 6, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: meanwhile in spain i think it's illegal to smoke it but you're allowed to grow it
May 6, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
May 6, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: seen places there that sell seeds
May 6, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MI made recreational weed legal a couple months back, can have like 10oz at home and grow 12 plants with no issue now
May 6, 2019 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: is mi missisippi?
May 6, 2019 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: also 10 oz and 12 plants is a lot for recreational use
May 6, 2019 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Michigan
May 6, 2019 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, it's quite a bit lol
May 6, 2019 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's less when you're out in public that you can carry, but it's still 2-3oz or something lol
May 6, 2019 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a med card, too, it's more
May 6, 2019 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 16oz for home I think, plus the same 12 plants
May 6, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: so if you wanna deal weed in michigan, get a med card
May 6, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: got it
May 6, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: then they effectively have to catch you in the act
May 6, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically, yeah lol.
May 6, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Until legal dispensaries pop up, which is apparently supposed to happen in 2020 or something here
May 6, 2019 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: though you could still deal weed and never keep more than 10 oz of finished product at your home lol those plants probably give several kgs worth once harvested
May 6, 2019 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can get pretty big
May 6, 2019 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh they don't even have that?
May 6, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my older brother grows, my wife's parents used to grow, and my little brother is setting up a grow room in his basement 
May 6, 2019 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like the first thing to do if they want to make money from this
May 6, 2019 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet, not for recreational anyways
May 6, 2019 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Medical dispensaries have existed since 2008, but there's a bunch of red tape bs that has to be done to setup permits/licenses for recreational stores


----------



## TaigaChat (May 8, 2019)

May 7, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/iPXKfGxeHIY
May 7, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o2TO5atI4rU best version lol
May 7, 2019 6:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS, It's finally time. 
May 7, 2019 6:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: To play The sequel you all been waiting for.
May 7, 2019 7:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: From the people who bought you retro city rampage.
May 7, 2019 7:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Here comes SHAKEDOWN HAWAII! 
May 7, 2019 7:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Out now, today, for ps4, nintendo switch and pc. 
May 7, 2019 7:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bBSqNxx.jpg
May 7, 2019 7:02 AM - Veho: In case you've never seen a frog suplex another frog before, well now you have.
May 7, 2019 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 7, 2019 11:08 AM - Veho: The Latte Panda boasts the status of most powerful x86 system on a chip in that form factor, but it also costs like a million dollars so yeah.
May 7, 2019 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Can we ever get a break from super hero movies
May 7, 2019 12:12 PM - Veho: Yes, Endgame as the last successful one, they will peter out and die down for the next decade.
May 7, 2019 12:23 PM - kenenthk: They just released a new spiderman trailer
May 7, 2019 12:28 PM - Veho: And it's going to suck.
May 7, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only good Spiderman movies are the Toby McGuire ones lol
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:08 AM - Veho: The Latte Panda boasts the status of most powerful x86 system on a chip in that form factor, but it also costs like a million dollars so yeah. < One of the neater x86 "Pi-like" things that aren't a billion dollars that I've seen was the Atomic Pi, has an x5-Z8350, 2GB of RAM, 16GB NAND, wifi/BT and such
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $35
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought about buying one, but I know I wouldn't use it for anything lol
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Veho: Yeah but it's sold out and when it restocks it will be $100 I bet.
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus they sold out in like 20 seconds lol
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Veho: I would build an UMPC  
May 7, 2019 12:43 PM - Veho: Like the GPD Win.
May 7, 2019 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've wanted to get my hands on a GPD Win, but I don't know what I'd do with one if I had it
May 7, 2019 12:51 PM - Veho: I can't justify the expense but if it was $100 I would buy two  
May 7, 2019 12:51 PM - Veho: I need something more portable than my laptop.
May 7, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: This would be fine:
May 7, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDwPJMnupQ8&t=17s
May 7, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: But Windows would be nice.
May 7, 2019 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX3G-ZVPh-k
May 7, 2019 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use Windows on ARM and deal with the 95% power loss from x86 emulation ;O;
May 7, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol on some of the high end chips that might be tolerable lol
May 7, 2019 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
May 7, 2019 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techspot.com/review/1599-windows-on-arm-performance/page2.html <
May 7, 2019 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It really is fucking awful lol
May 7, 2019 1:01 PM - Veho: So if the Atomic Pi ever comes out again at that price, I'm building a Windows UMPC.
May 7, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that link I posted he says the Atomic Pi should be back in stock in a few days on Amazon for 35 bucks
May 7, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: "Should"
May 7, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: I'll believe that when I see it.
May 7, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SmartFly-info-HiKey-Single-Computer/dp/B07FVRWM73/ref=sr_1_52?crid=2WB66TNSCDY0L&keywords=single+board+computer&qid=1557234694&s=electronics&sprefix=Single+Boar%2Celectronics%2C168&sr=1-52
May 7, 2019 1:12 PM - Veho: Price: 	$339.99
May 7, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ot
May 7, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's so cheap you need 2 Veho  lol
May 7, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oddly my phone has better specs and was just over 200 dollars...
May 7, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be better off buying that new Jetson Nano dev kit from Nvidia lol
May 7, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/NVIDIA-Jetson-Nano-Developer-Kit/dp/B07PZHBDKT/ < This thing
May 7, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 7, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically a Switch mobo ;O;
May 7, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's only a quad core 
May 7, 2019 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it's ARM, so who gives a shit? Lol
May 7, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Nividia is working on a Shield TV 2
May 7, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta get those 8K's lol
May 7, 2019 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it'll be any time soon TBH
May 7, 2019 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe late 2020 at best
May 7, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably when it gets crap enough to add some basic form of ray tracing
May 7, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe even later 
May 7, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap = cheap lol
May 7, 2019 1:38 PM - Duo8: memetracing
May 7, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/2MwBnvP
May 7, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sort of had this happen to me once only I never paid only found out after sex she was an escort
May 7, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still had sex a few more times but never paid she just liked me for some odd reason
May 7, 2019 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why any woman would ever have sex with me at all but what ever not going to question it too hard lol
May 7, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-4-ryzen-and-epyc-5nm-cpu-80-percent-higher-transistors/
May 7, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5nm how big is a silicon atom? Lol
May 7, 2019 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Way fucking smaller than 5nm IIRC lol
May 7, 2019 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, 0.1nm or something
May 7, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 111 pm, whatever that is
May 7, 2019 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: .2 so 25 would 5nm damn lol
May 7, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, 0.111 nm I was close lol
May 7, 2019 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=how+many+nm+is+a+silicon+atom&oq=how+many+nm+is+a+silicon+atom&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.32262j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
May 7, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 1nm is probably the limit before quantum tunnels get out of hand or get turned into a feature lol
May 7, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm electron migration could make fuzzy logic real lol
May 7, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make some area of the chip where gates are deliberately leaky
May 7, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if a strong magnetic field couldn't help keep those pesky electrons on the right path
May 7, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surface path electron flow with active containment the electrons would not flow through the chip so much as on the surface
May 7, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would reduce friction
May 7, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: 111 pm is 0.11 um i think
May 7, 2019 3:33 PM - mthrnite: my understanding of that is 1ppm
May 7, 2019 3:34 PM - DinohScene: 1 pence per man?
May 7, 2019 3:34 PM - DinohScene: Sup mthr!
May 7, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's less mthr
May 7, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1 ppm would be 1 um i think
May 7, 2019 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think screw 5nm, i've been waiting long enough to upgrade, i'm gonna get zen 2
May 7, 2019 3:43 PM - DinohScene: Gimme your old rig : D
May 7, 2019 3:43 PM - DinohScene: Pretty pls
May 7, 2019 3:44 PM - Skelletonike: good afternoon
May 7, 2019 3:44 PM - DinohScene: Yo
May 7, 2019 3:45 PM - Skelletonike: the sb is usually dead when I check it .-.
May 7, 2019 3:45 PM - DinohScene: It indeed is
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - DinohScene: Welp, time to stop pushing daisies
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: It used to be so active all the time before. Such a shame. z.z
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - DinohScene: Going to take a shower
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - DinohScene: Seeyah Skel!
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: Btw dinoh, do I have you on psn?
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: I don't recall
May 7, 2019 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: Well, see ya
May 7, 2019 3:47 PM - DinohScene: Don't think so
May 7, 2019 3:47 PM - DinohScene: PSN is same as XBL
May 7, 2019 3:47 PM - DinohScene: Tho I barely am ever online : D
May 7, 2019 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: Ill check it then
May 7, 2019 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: Well, I'm not that online either, but it's nice to add people tho
May 7, 2019 3:48 PM - DinohScene: True that
May 7, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: 111 pm is 0.11 um i think < No, a micrometer is like 1000000 picometers, micro is bigger. 111pm is 0.000111 um
May 7, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also hello Skelle 
May 7, 2019 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: then what's between pico and micro?
May 7, 2019 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahh, nano
May 7, 2019 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: in that case, 111 pm is 0.11 nm
May 7, 2019 3:56 PM - Skelletonike: Ahoy tom
May 7, 2019 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, that one looks about how i imagined mine would look like if i had a 3d priner
May 7, 2019 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: printer
May 7, 2019 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's like deci->centi->milli->micro->nano->pico->femto and then I don't know the rest off the top of my head
May 7, 2019 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks nice
May 7, 2019 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: he used a very similar keyboard to what i would have used
May 7, 2019 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would have probably had the GPIO come out the side or the back
May 7, 2019 4:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think nintendo owns the patent for that multiple lock position hinge so he must have used hinges designed for DS/3DS
May 7, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you think of like seconds, you nailed it 
May 7, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/s5hL56cvZyI I should buy this.... lol
May 7, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a US SNES style case for my Pi 3, which is fancy. Though I do like the EU SNES design better
May 7, 2019 5:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why not buy super analog NT? 
May 7, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After looking it up, so buying that kit
May 7, 2019 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PSI, look 
May 7, 2019 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdCbx4QnxjQ
May 7, 2019 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh lol
May 7, 2019 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Analog NT is nice but that Rock Pi 64 Pro is 80 bucks and would run rings around the NT  lol
May 7, 2019 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh need to buy all the crap to go with it, but still very awesome  lol
May 7, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ameridroid.com/products/roshambo-retro-gaming-case Not even out yet  lol
May 7, 2019 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Super Analog NT + SD2SNES = 
May 7, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but just SNES  with that Rock Pi Pro thing you could do PS1/N64 down and if you want to spend like 15 more bucks add Wifi and BT you can do like 4K video stuff 
May 7, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And those 120GB SSD carts are just awesome lol
May 7, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have one cart for media center stuff and one cart for games 
May 7, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mailchi.mp/cb29deccf2c3/roshambo
May 7, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously it has my name on it  lol
May 7, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Super NT and an SD2SNES is like $360 for just SNES games. Might as well just buy a fucking PC and a SNES controller at that point
May 7, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 7, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah buying that thing, combined with a cool frontend like Retro Pi so cool
May 7, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know the final price of all the kit but it looks offhand like under 200 bucks
May 7, 2019 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do they have snes controllers for pc? 
May 7, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ameridroid.com/blogs/ameriblogs/news-pine64-update-on-new-and-existing-product-developments
May 7, 2019 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just use my dualshock 4 controller. 
May 7, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Sonic and even better check out that link I just posted  lol
May 7, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/05/07/145207/worlds-fastest-supercomputer-coming-to-us-in-2021-from-cray-amd
May 7, 2019 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 600 million dollars... I want one!  lol
May 7, 2019 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what the hell is that controller 
May 7, 2019 7:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYWLEbm01G0
May 7, 2019 7:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
May 7, 2019 7:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMRYoKXcgSs
May 7, 2019 8:37 PM - migles: Psio, you made a retro gaming case????
May 7, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol migles no but maybe they just made it in my honor  lol
May 7, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although since they used my assumed name lol I am pretty happy with the quality and the chip they used and the case and that whole SNES SSD cartridge system. I mean if it's going to be named after me at least it kicks ass. lol
May 7, 2019 9:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Snes don't have SSD 
May 7, 2019 9:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You talking crazy stuff Psi
May 7, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol this one does 
May 7, 2019 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5hL56cvZyI&feature=youtu.be Watch this video it's awesome 
May 7, 2019 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You just saying that cause it has your name in the title, ROSHAMBO 
May 7, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But don't get the 2GB RAM version get the one with 4GBs lol
May 7, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it uses custom SSD shaped like Super Famicom carts lol
May 7, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That in my opinion alone makes it awesome
May 7, 2019 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sure you don't like it just cause the name? 
May 7, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes you think maybe the next game systems could go back to carts lol
May 7, 2019 10:04 PM - DinohScene: custom SSD?
May 7, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Dinoh check it out 
May 7, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well probably just SSD stuffed in a snes style cart lol
May 7, 2019 10:06 PM - DinohScene: hm
May 7, 2019 10:06 PM - DinohScene: neat
May 7, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 30 bucks 120GB so not bad for an emulation system
May 7, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=how+many+nm+is+a+silicon+atom&oq=how+many+nm+is+a+silicon+atom&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.32262j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
May 7, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it has name lol
May 7, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My name lol
May 7, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ameridroid.com/products/roshambo-retro-gaming-case
May 7, 2019 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SEE 
May 7, 2019 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He just likes it cause it has his name.
May 7, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: yeah its an ssd enclosure shaped like a snes cart
May 7, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: the idea is cool, i mean, its a cart with the games
May 7, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: but psio, you just want it cuz ya name
May 7, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have a game system named after you? Lol
May 7, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: well
May 7, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: i am named after a ninja turtle, how much better that is???
May 7, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure it's pure coincidence but it's hilarious
May 7, 2019 10:13 PM - migles: me being named after a ninja turtle? its not, my dad was crazy for the cartoons back in the day
May 7, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I mean the game system thing lol
May 7, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Ninja turtles where all named after renisance artists
May 7, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: no one ever cares about me :c
May 7, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol migles I'm still happy you didn't get burned up
May 7, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: i have a crazy story to tell you
May 7, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously was worried 
May 7, 2019 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NINJA TURTLES 
May 7, 2019 10:16 PM - migles: well dont be, i am starting to going out more
May 7, 2019 10:17 PM - migles: i am forcing myself to go out and hope to make friends, altough no one even talks with me in the coffee place :c
May 7, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 90% of the time I'm on here I'm on my phone not at home lol
May 7, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles just try to make the girls laugh 
May 7, 2019 10:18 PM - migles: the girls that work there are nice (they are sweet in personality) but damn, i been there like everyday alone, i tried to make some talk, but i am ignored :c
May 7, 2019 10:19 PM - migles: i feel like a loser lol
May 7, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy them a drink 
May 7, 2019 10:19 PM - migles: heh, plenty of shit happened this past 2 weeks psio, i had been really depressed, not in the mood to tell jokes
May 7, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some women respond to being bought even if it's subtle
May 7, 2019 10:20 PM - migles: i just wanted some normal talk but heh
May 7, 2019 10:20 PM - migles: i actually gave a chocolate to one of them
May 7, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not joking picking up women is a specialty of mine
May 7, 2019 10:21 PM - migles: psio, the thing is, i am not the guy that wants to pick up... i just found that recently as well.. i am the kind of person that needs that other person feels interest
May 7, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some wen respond to over bearing confidence some like a week man some want ugly some want handsome
May 7, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rarely will a woman show any sort of interest miglss
May 7, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad to say
May 7, 2019 10:23 PM - migles: i am not the person that goes talk with a lady and tries to talk into get in her pants or soimething.. i am a person that will be super nice and talk about cool stuff if one person shows interest or tries to talk with me
May 7, 2019 10:23 PM - migles: i just found this about me
May 7, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Women well most women want you to try to get into their pants lo
May 7, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99% oh humans enjoy sexual contact of some sort
May 7, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other 1% have a medical issue of some sort lol
May 7, 2019 10:27 PM - migles: well i am guessing i am the 1%
May 7, 2019 10:28 PM - migles: psio, do you have discord?
May 7, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell no that thing drives me batty lol
May 7, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to chat with Dinoh on his server but the program just is hmm annoying?
May 7, 2019 10:29 PM - migles: how do i talk with you like, in a private manner? this shoutbox is too open for delicate conversations
May 7, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol send me a PM or my email or text me on my phone lol
May 7, 2019 10:30 PM - migles: got whatsapp?
May 7, 2019 10:30 PM - migles: heh pm will be fine, the thing is, you never reply those :c
May 7, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No and no KIK and what ever else the kids use to spread herpes these days
May 7, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do usually lol
May 7, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: i got a hot brazilian girl sending me sexy pictures on whatsapp
May 7, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit probably wants to get you drunk and steal a kidney
May 7, 2019 10:32 PM - migles: lol girl. a woman, i believe about 40 years old lol
May 7, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40 you say? Send her my way lol
May 7, 2019 10:33 PM - migles: dude i must send you a pm with some delicate info
May 7, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 7, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Send away mein friend
May 7, 2019 10:35 PM - migles: damn
May 7, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
May 7, 2019 10:36 PM - migles: you know a story so confusing and so fucked up you don't know where to start or if you don't even understand what happened, how do you explain it
May 7, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah usually it means unbelievable stuff happens lol but meh my life is way too interesting to bother lying about it
May 7, 2019 11:14 PM - migles: psio
May 7, 2019 11:14 PM - migles: fucking huge wall of text sent to you
May 7, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WALL OF TEXT The movie, the game 
May 7, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How good is your Words per minute?
May 7, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ask mavis beacon teaches typing 
May 8, 2019 1:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0WUQpeD
May 8, 2019 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
May 8, 2019 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt2nJr_MEHQ


----------



## TaigaChat (May 9, 2019)

May 8, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vXmSjA9.jpg
May 8, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: The power of Gun.
May 8, 2019 8:59 AM - Arras: I remember spamming the gun in MK9 and it working pretty well, at least against the AI
May 8, 2019 9:00 AM - Arras: why have magic and all that when you can have Gun
May 8, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cQQ1B5X
May 8, 2019 11:23 AM - kenenthk: I'm kinda tempted to buy a pixel 3a for my next device
May 8, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: What's your current device?
May 8, 2019 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A big black.... cell phone
May 8, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: People aren't seeing the big picture.
May 8, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: When someone says "foldable LCD screen" people think "phone that folds out into a tablet".
May 8, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: They don't think "phone that rolls up into a dildo"
May 8, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: People lack vision.
May 8, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 8, 2019 1:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQvtPDz0YdU
May 8, 2019 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got four cameras setup in the house now. One for outside, one for the babby room, one for the basement, and one for the living room
May 8, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These cheapo chinese cams make really decent IP cams, once you get rid of the Chinese Spyware lol
May 8, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 8, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom shower cam Tom? lol
May 8, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stuff to keep an eye on the baby mainly lol
May 8, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G2YR23M/ < $50 for two cameras, 1080p, quality is decent
May 8, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I have them all set to 720p now, so they don't take up all the bandwidth on my router lol
May 8, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has a CFW so you can just RTSP stream instead of using their shitty Chinese spyware app lol
May 8, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/EliasKotlyar/Xiaomi-Dafang-Hacks < Works nice, super easy to setup and such
May 8, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
May 8, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I thought the spyware was chip level? Hehehe
May 8, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hualai&hl=en_US < Just look at all the permissions this thing requires lol
May 8, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Such BS
May 8, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat I got a free 2 dollar thing on the play store lol
May 8, 2019 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used it to pay for My Boy lol
May 8, 2019 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Tom if not for looking at your spyware app I would have missed that lol
May 8, 2019 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom how do i see that
May 8, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: found it
May 8, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol so basically every permission ever
May 8, 2019 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi dont think i can get that 
May 8, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and the app and the cameras with the OG FW don't natively support streaming over local IP, you would _have_ to connect to their shitty servers if you wanted to see your cameras lol.
May 8, 2019 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why the CFW is nice lol. No connecting to outside servers, just streams over local
May 8, 2019 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can block any outside communication if you subnet them?
May 8, 2019 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Firewall them in lol
May 8, 2019 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The issue is the cameras only support streaming to their shitty app with their native firmware, if you don't connect to their servers you just can't use the cameras lol
May 8, 2019 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So some tech dudes just wrote up an entire FW for it, so doesn't need their servers at all lol
May 8, 2019 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's crap lol
May 8, 2019 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh this new theme for the Google keyboard is 10 times easier to type on...
May 8, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least cfw helps you Tom I just wish cfw was a more common thing
May 8, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost refuse to buy something if I can't get cfw lol
May 8, 2019 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still waiting for a cfw for my router although the company one is great I miss being able to monitor my bandwidth usage lol
May 8, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure I consume 100GBs a day easy lol
May 8, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: While we where chatting by myself I used like 20GBs lol Netflix downloads so I can watch them at work... So I don't use up my phone data lol
May 8, 2019 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch like 4 hours of video a night 
May 8, 2019 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By myself  the other 4 hours I march around pretending to be useful and getting bit by bugs lol
May 8, 2019 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-400GB-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B074RNRM2B
May 8, 2019 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds fun ;O;
May 8, 2019 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate being up all night if it didn't pay so great I'd tell them no
May 8, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol lonely bored and insect central lol
May 8, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/05/07/wandering-earth-netflix-debut/
May 8, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to try and watch that tonight lol
May 8, 2019 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should check out this, too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9APLXM9Ei8 <
May 8, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news everyone it's in English!!!
May 8, 2019 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First episode aired a couple days ago, just watched it today and it was pretty good
May 8, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that looks amazing
May 8, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to watch it for sure
May 8, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was quite interesting in only the first episode, which I was kinda surprised by lol
May 8, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame it's only 5 episodes, but it'll be good I think
May 8, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The firefighters at Chernobyl still make me cry those guys knew they where going to die but they went in anyway
May 8, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like Mini serries then I don't have to worry about like Lost or they never finish the show lol
May 8, 2019 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking Lost pissed me off
May 8, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just the first episode kinda shows some of the firefighters, gets a bit gruesome when one of the firefighters picks up a piece of graphite for like a second
May 8, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard they had to bury some of them in lead coffins they where so iradiated
May 8, 2019 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the future it will seem like such a waste with the advent of personal force fields lol
May 8, 2019 6:06 PM - Veho: But a slow blade penetrates the shield.
May 8, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dune 
May 8, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol such a good movie
May 8, 2019 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazing novels, too
May 8, 2019 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have played the games I have seen the movies but never read the books lol
May 8, 2019 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't want the books to ruin the movies for me... lol
May 8, 2019 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The original series is amazing, better than the movie IMO
May 8, 2019 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't as big a fan of the books that came after Herbet died, but they're still pretty good
May 8, 2019 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't that the Scientology guy? lol
May 8, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hubbard is the batshit crazy fuck 
May 8, 2019 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 8, 2019 6:25 PM - KingVamp: Random Hi!
May 8, 2019 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They pretty much own Clearwater FL near me 
May 8, 2019 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like an episode of the Twilight Zone down there
May 8, 2019 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.narcity.com/us/fl/miami/news/scientology-is-up-to-something-sneaky-in-clearwater-locals-say
May 8, 2019 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Check out my buddies music guys https://femali.bandcamp.com/album/psycho-logical
May 8, 2019 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/05/07/2214232/experimental-device-generates-electricity-from-the-coldness-of-the-universe
May 8, 2019 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7NaGsGE.mp4
May 8, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yum lol
May 8, 2019 7:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/VdVP2XxV3QU yes
May 8, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pepsi man is awesome 
May 8, 2019 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Ad revenue us gonna be all over that
May 8, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: You have to love the product illustrations on Chinese webshops.
May 8, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: https://img.staticbg.com/images/oaupload/banggood/images/BB/DA/27419d53-7db3-4a9b-bcd0-f6b7dcf8ba1d.jpg
May 8, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 8, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/8/18537003/android-tv-play-store-redesign-google-io-2019-sign-up-subscription-pin
May 8, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.moddb.com/mods/diablo-2-lod-113-content-update-mod/downloads/content-update-mod-v1531
May 8, 2019 8:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dr.Pepper is better than pepsi 
May 8, 2019 9:17 PM - Don Jon: what is the name volthax
May 8, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is the name given to our tribes worst sexual offender.... He was caught ejaculating into the scribes ink well....
May 8, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And then the actual well....
May 8, 2019 10:46 PM - mthrnite: well well
May 9, 2019 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes sak
May 9, 2019 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes it is
May 9, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblaze-hard-drive-stats-q1-2019/
May 9, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Seagate just dominating the charts
May 9, 2019 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXLdIYL30tw


----------



## TaigaChat (May 10, 2019)

May 9, 2019 5:45 AM - Veho: "The cheapest laptop you can find on Amazon / Aliexpress is $125" that guy doesn't know how to google, does he?
May 9, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/9-Inch-notebook-Android-laptop-HDMI-Laptop-inch-Dual-Core-Android-4-2-VIA-88801-5GHZ/32706888864.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.9.12fb741aaJXyRP&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10130_10068_10890_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_52,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=e7512b56-
May 9, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: $82
May 9, 2019 5:49 AM - Veho: Boom.
May 9, 2019 5:50 AM - Veho: Linus talking out his ass again.
May 9, 2019 6:43 AM - Joe88: cpu is worse in that one but I dont know how much a difference is between the A33 and A64
May 9, 2019 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too be honest Joe88 probably not much lol
May 9, 2019 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: it runs android, so doesn't count
May 9, 2019 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a "fully featured laptop"
May 9, 2019 11:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: HGST still appears to be winning
May 9, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAMLdXGrZag
May 9, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/05/08/2345224/denver-becomes-first-us-city-to-decriminalize-psychedelic-mushrooms
May 9, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damned hippies... lol
May 9, 2019 1:22 PM - Skelletonike: too much super mario
May 9, 2019 2:24 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ge_4SlJWfl0
May 9, 2019 2:50 PM - mthrnite: 'ad a cuppa tea and
May 9, 2019 3:08 PM - kenenthk: I'm microwaving boxed mac n cheese cause I'm lazy
May 9, 2019 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Microwave Mac n cheese tastes like shit according to ashens
May 9, 2019 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even the powdered mix you just add milk to is better
May 9, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Add milk butter and a slice of cheese
May 9, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pepper and some veggies
May 9, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just prefer making the whole thing myself tbh. Cheese sauce takes like maybe 15 minutes max to make, and it's delicious 
May 9, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually made homemade mac n cheese yesterday for dinner lol
May 9, 2019 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Threw some ham in there, delicious
May 9, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes!
May 9, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ham in it is awesome lol
May 9, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jjxVG_9b58
May 9, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I usually use sausages
May 9, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Less healthy but far more tasty
May 9, 2019 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom I do the whole roux thing sometimes too, but it doesn't taste the same as the powdered stuff at all
May 9, 2019 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's a completely different taste
May 9, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2019/05/07/bubonic-plague-deaths-marmot-meat-mongolia-spark-quarantine/1126785001/?fbclid=IwAR0dhqx0prjyTJDobYLfWShPSDdveFvMyhM4whHInzLmx10OPoBGyzcvxYc
May 9, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well yeah they taste different, the pwder stuff is barely cheese at all lol
May 9, 2019 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: yet somehow it tastes more cheesy
May 9, 2019 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe I'm just using the wrong kind of cheese but I tried everything, even extra mature Cheddar
May 9, 2019 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: I kinda prefer a good carbonara with some blue cheese in but I still like Mac n cheese
May 9, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched Wandering Earth not a bad movie
May 9, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm like 7 out of 10
May 9, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You check out Chernobyl yet Psi?
May 9, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi yeah my buddy recommended that one too but its in chinese right
May 9, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i cant watch foreign movies with subs unless its anime
May 9, 2019 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause with anime you don't really have much choice
May 10, 2019 12:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Kv6JJRL.jpg
May 10, 2019 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Well looks like Sony isnt fucking up a remake for once in their lifw
May 10, 2019 1:32 AM - gameboy: lifw...
May 10, 2019 3:55 AM - kenenthk: How original you spotted a typo


----------



## TaigaChat (May 11, 2019)

May 10, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Vehp
May 10, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho even lol
May 10, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was a kid I used to just throw the bat after hitting a home run lol
May 10, 2019 4:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nvidia sucks 
May 10, 2019 4:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That geforce now is horrible.
May 10, 2019 4:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Whenever you play a game it has huge framedrops cause their "SERVER PC HARDWARE" is bad.
May 10, 2019 4:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why even default every graphic setting to max when you have framedrops everytime the screen full of stuff 
May 10, 2019 4:19 AM - kenenthk: Careful psi we get called out for typos here because we'd rather care about how other people spell then look at vagina 
May 10, 2019 4:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spill
May 10, 2019 4:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 10, 2019 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Your mom spills
May 10, 2019 4:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why you gotta be mean for? Just cause she has Arthritis. 
May 10, 2019 4:35 AM - kenenthk: Because satan calls me mean on a daily basis
May 10, 2019 5:26 AM - kenenthk: This broken wisdom toothsome hurting like hell 
May 10, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: Dude.
May 10, 2019 7:06 AM - kenenthk: Hue
May 10, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YngbHOz--oc
May 10, 2019 12:05 PM - Veho: What the _fuck_.
May 10, 2019 12:05 PM - Veho: This is exactly how _not_ to advertize a game.
May 10, 2019 12:09 PM - Veho: No seriously, I had this image in my head the entire "trailer": https://i.imgur.com/VAeA885.jpg?
May 10, 2019 12:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
May 10, 2019 12:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit trailer for a shit game I guess
May 10, 2019 12:15 PM - Veho: Extremely made-by-committee, the whole thing.
May 10, 2019 12:15 PM - Veho: People who don't know what made Megaman popular, trying to reproduce what made Megaman popular.
May 10, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: I'm annoyed at walmart
May 10, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Have code where I save $10 on items above $15 item I want is $14.96 
May 10, 2019 12:32 PM - Veho: Everyone is annoyed at Walmart.
May 10, 2019 12:33 PM - Flame: ive never been or seen a walmart.... im annoyed at walmart
May 10, 2019 12:33 PM - kenenthk: That new medievil game looks pretty good it's one of my favorite ps1 titles
May 10, 2019 12:33 PM - Flame: Ameircunts always talking about how shit walmart is.
May 10, 2019 12:34 PM - Flame: just dont go to walmart if its that bad
May 10, 2019 12:35 PM - Veho: There's a new Medievil?
May 10, 2019 12:35 PM - Veho: There is no Medievil.
May 10, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: There is a remake of the old Medievil.
May 10, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: Eh.
May 10, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: That's cool too I guess.
May 10, 2019 12:37 PM - kenenthk: I thought that's what all new games are 
May 10, 2019 12:39 PM - kenenthk: And I said I was annoyed not hate theres a difference
May 10, 2019 12:55 PM - Flame: i shit not hate, hater. 
May 10, 2019 1:01 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbNZgH6c878
May 10, 2019 1:13 PM - Veho: $15, not bad.
May 10, 2019 1:14 PM - Veho: Fits all Raspberry Pi Zero builds, and I'm looking at Mintypi.
May 10, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Ended up buying this for $14 I can make paninis now
May 10, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/28920902
May 10, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q30Uxr5zp7I
May 10, 2019 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho one of those rpi zero sized boards actually runs an Intel cpu, you should get one of those
May 10, 2019 6:11 PM - migles: thanks for calling tech support, please help me by helping you releasing the weight of your wallet
May 10, 2019 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles too much money in your wallet is painful to sit on!
May 10, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: people that put their wallet in their back pocket are just begging to be pickpocketed
May 10, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's so easy a kid could do it
May 10, 2019 6:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/burv4Hd
May 10, 2019 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: it makes it easy to spot and easy to loot
May 10, 2019 7:05 PM - Veho: TRJ, I can't find the board you're talking about.
May 10, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OVpeOCf
May 10, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that happened to a few places near me years ago.
May 10, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my family was car shopping and all the trucks had the tires missing lol
May 10, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess truck tires are more expensive?
May 10, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I7DjW9c
May 10, 2019 7:20 PM - kenenthk: Not looking forward to next thrusday windom tooth extraction day 
May 10, 2019 7:20 PM - kenenthk: Wisdom*
May 10, 2019 7:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
May 10, 2019 7:22 PM - Veho: Look forward to the drugs.
May 10, 2019 7:22 PM - Veho: Wisdom teeth are tricky, so they give you the strongest sedatives.
May 10, 2019 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Of course the pain intensifies when I get a 3 day weekend from work and schedule when I have to go back tomorrow
May 10, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jgpZz4p
May 10, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I had 2 taken out in one day and the Dr had to put his knees on my chest to pull them out... can still hear the bone crunching sound lol
May 10, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of my jaw bone actually stuck to the roots lol
May 10, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gave me a prescription for Vicodin or something, I remember thinking I was so tough I wouldn't need it lol The Dr "Don't wait to take one of these when you get home if you wait until you start hurting your going to be in a lot of pain...." lol I waited 
May 10, 2019 7:35 PM - kenenthk: Vicodin is good shit
May 10, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It took like 3 days for the pain to subside to something I could tolerate with just like over the counter stuff lol
May 10, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenethk what ever it was they gave me, I wish it had been stronger
May 10, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it took a solid month before it stopped hurting at all
May 10, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So solid advise here, when you get home take the pills ASAP lol
May 10, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: also source some more pills of some sort anything stronger than over the counter lol
May 10, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gave me enough pills for like 3 days, day 1 I took like 2 extras the pain was just so intense. Day 2 I took like 1 extra and was out. Day 3 I ate like some of my wife's Tramadol and it worked fine at like double the normal dose lol
May 10, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was a good experience for me though, that much pain over a prolonged time span.... Really builds character. lol
May 10, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hvqQcuJ
May 10, 2019 7:48 PM - kenenthk: My career is night stock I think I have enough pain
May 10, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZiZZY5b.jpg
May 10, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/R4UexdB.jpg LOL
May 10, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sfcGwvs.jpg
May 10, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VCEh11F
May 10, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CSfytdg
May 10, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BPCWBiz I laughed probably more than I should have...
May 10, 2019 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ass Milk Is the Drink of Choice for European Babies and Elderly Chinese
May 10, 2019 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: actual headline
May 10, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox4now.com/news/local-news/two-hendry-county-high-schools-go-too-far-with-senior-pranks
May 10, 2019 9:46 PM - MarcusCarter: An idea: next 4/20, change the site name to GBAhemp.
May 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1jojSZsoqo
May 10, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I should have downloaded it when I seen it... lol
May 10, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found this program called boop or something, let you do QR codes on your PC so you can just use FBI to install on the 3DS straight from you computer.
May 10, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bypassing the need to unscrew the back and all that jazz lol
May 10, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/miltoncandelero/Boop/releases
May 10, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn my memory is sometimes good lol
May 10, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh FTP is working for me... That boop thing I couldn't get it to connect.
May 10, 2019 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's nice what ever Microsoft did that I can use FTP stuff again... lol
May 11, 2019 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So I notice a meme of making fast food tier list, so psi, make one 
May 11, 2019 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://tiermaker.com/create/fast-food-restaurant-tier-list
May 11, 2019 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There, use that link.
May 11, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made a list but realized none of them are my favorite lol
May 11, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also most places didn't even get A or B....
May 11, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I live in an area where there are like 200 places to eat at and like 8 of them are good places... lol
May 11, 2019 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Which one is your favorite?
May 11, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm none of them but Arby's isn't too horrible lol
May 11, 2019 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ARBY'S


----------



## TaigaChat (May 12, 2019)

May 11, 2019 5:03 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/t3eWlhn
May 11, 2019 8:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: you guys seen the new FF7 remake trailer?
May 11, 2019 8:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks pretty, they put some effort into it
May 11, 2019 8:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: too bad they're making the wrong game
May 11, 2019 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: all that wasted effort
May 11, 2019 12:12 PM - kenenthk: No you are
May 11, 2019 6:43 PM - Veho: TRJ, you still didn't link me that Intel-powered RasPi Zero -sized dev board. Gimme plz.
May 11, 2019 7:12 PM - AsPika2219: Happy mother's day!
May 11, 2019 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't know of anything the size of the Pi _Zero_ that's x86 
May 11, 2019 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know there are some that are slightly smaller than a normal Pi, but they're like $200 so fuck that
May 11, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: Yeah.
May 11, 2019 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tomorrow is mothers day 
May 11, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although the Intel Compute Stick is kinda close, but it's still pretty big
May 11, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's like $100 for a potato x5-Z8300 so meh
May 11, 2019 7:49 PM - Veho: Yeah.
May 11, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah.
May 11, 2019 9:37 PM - Flame: Yeah.
May 11, 2019 9:46 PM - migles: when it's single board computer day?
May 11, 2019 9:48 PM - Flame: its past
May 11, 2019 9:48 PM - Flame: it was the 01/01/01
May 11, 2019 10:58 PM - NutymcNuty: shoutbox more like i dont get why we have this box ZING
May 11, 2019 11:14 PM - migles: nuty you are not welcome here then
May 12, 2019 1:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
May 12, 2019 1:30 AM - kenenthk: Guess I just bought a ps4 for 45 bucks
May 12, 2019 1:30 AM - kenenthk: Ps3
May 12, 2019 2:35 AM - Chary: It’s raining salt, baby hallelujah it’s raining salt
May 12, 2019 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Keep your personal stuff to yourself thanks
May 12, 2019 3:05 AM - TheTechWiz25: Woah
May 12, 2019 3:05 AM - TheTechWiz25: What's this
May 12, 2019 3:05 AM - TheTechWiz25: I have never seen this before
May 12, 2019 3:06 AM - mthrnite: kittens
May 12, 2019 3:06 AM - mthrnite: or bunnies maybe?
May 12, 2019 3:06 AM - TheTechWiz25: Huh?
May 12, 2019 3:06 AM - mthrnite: exactly
May 12, 2019 3:07 AM - Chary: everyone needs more kittens
May 12, 2019 3:08 AM - mthrnite: i'm on board with that notion
May 12, 2019 3:09 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/GxEHi6Mlzmk
May 12, 2019 3:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: CHOCOLATE RAIN! 
May 12, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 12, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate rain sounds like a dirty sex move lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 13, 2019)

May 12, 2019 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actual rain your crops won't be the same... https://electroverse.net/the-united-states-just-had-its-wettest-12-months-in-recorded-history-cosmic-ray-flux/
May 12, 2019 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA 
May 12, 2019 8:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B0ZTMVO.jpg
May 12, 2019 8:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate rain sounds like a dirty sex move lol <- it could be if you want it to
May 12, 2019 8:48 AM - Veho: I mean we have golden showers, so...
May 12, 2019 9:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: indeed
May 12, 2019 9:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: and anyone can invent a new sex move
May 12, 2019 9:11 AM - Veho: Especially if props are allowed.
May 12, 2019 1:36 PM - kenenthk: So who bought smm2
May 12, 2019 1:41 PM - Flame: will do once its out
May 12, 2019 1:41 PM - Flame: wait is it out?
May 12, 2019 2:01 PM - Riyaz: it says for me, releasedate: 28-6
May 12, 2019 2:01 PM - Riyaz: so it shouldnt be out yet
May 12, 2019 2:18 PM - Chary: it was like
May 12, 2019 2:18 PM - Chary: the one good title on wii u
May 12, 2019 2:18 PM - Chary: so i'm down for the sequel
May 12, 2019 2:30 PM - migles: hey krista, hows ya dad
May 12, 2019 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
May 12, 2019 4:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BjOyeLi.jpg
May 12, 2019 4:47 PM - T-hug: :smh:
May 12, 2019 4:49 PM - Chary: Lol
May 12, 2019 5:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's mother's day 
May 12, 2019 5:22 PM - Chary: I gave my mom a tablet for Facebook
May 12, 2019 5:22 PM - Chary: My dad immediately took it for himself lol
May 12, 2019 5:23 PM - Chary: So much for mother’s day ;O;
May 12, 2019 5:34 PM - migles: what does he call it?
May 12, 2019 5:34 PM - migles: facepad?
May 12, 2019 5:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 12, 2019 5:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chary sounds like her dad isn't good at sharing.
May 12, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: but chary, he can't do that
May 12, 2019 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://misteraddons.com/
May 12, 2019 6:37 PM - Veho: Okay cool.
May 12, 2019 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/05/11/015225/28-years-later-hacker-fixes-rampant-slowdown-of-snes-gradius-iii
May 12, 2019 6:43 PM - Veho: "Turns out all you had to do was switch the value of the AddRandomDelay variable from Yes to No"
May 12, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I remember those slowdowns in the second level, the one with all the bubbles
May 12, 2019 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't too bad in other levels
May 12, 2019 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: funny that just making the game run properly makes it impossible
May 12, 2019 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: he really has little faith in the skills of gamers
May 12, 2019 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: ded
May 12, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I could play it full speed but I suspect it would shift from fun to work at that point.
May 12, 2019 7:32 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EuPlSzn
May 12, 2019 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheers Veho
May 12, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: I kinda want a shiny eevee but I only have LGE
May 12, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: Wanna make a thread about this? Get more people to see it?
May 12, 2019 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Shiny Pikachu/raichu kinda looks meh
May 12, 2019 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm I suppose
May 12, 2019 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think theres a thread about the distribution already, not in news format though
May 12, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is any of the 3DS pokemon games any good? I installed Sun but I haven't tried it yet lol
May 12, 2019 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're decent, OR/AS is my favorite
May 12, 2019 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gen 3 is my favorite in general, and the remakes have some cool extra content
May 12, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OR AS? (Far from a Pokeman expert) lol
May 12, 2019 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Omega ruby/alpha sapphire
May 12, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember I played the shit out of Gold and then Black on the DS
May 12, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ruby is like the remake of Red?
May 12, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think you may as well play ultra sun instead of sun, cause they are extremely similar, ultra sun just has a bit more stuff
May 12, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ruby is ruby
May 12, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ultra Sun yeah thats the 3DS one? I installed that lol
May 12, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: US/UM is like the Pokemon crystal/emerald/platinum of that gen
May 12, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ultra Sun and Ultra Moon, I just installed Monster Hunter 3 and 4 lol
May 12, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh after I finish Dragon Quest VIII probably hit Pokemon next lol
May 12, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rather than new games with new story but the same region like black/white 2
May 12, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have like 10-20 hours left on Dragon Quest VIII lol
May 12, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: OR/AS is good though, the soar mechanic is fun
May 12, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wish they kept that
May 12, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to do some research.... lol Why is Dragon Quest VIII 2D on the 3DS but Dragon Quest VII is 3D lol
May 12, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Because
May 12, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.siliconera.com/2015/06/12/why-dragon-quest-viii-on-nintendo-3ds-doesnt-support-stereoscopic-3d/
May 12, 2019 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh, you meant it doesn't use the 3d effect not that it's literally 2d
May 12, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well it is a port, those tend not to work well with the 3d effect and have a lot of ghosting
May 12, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also, being a port it's not as well optimized
May 12, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh it's a great game I mean I almost almost finished with it, but I was kind of jazzed to play it in 3D lol
May 12, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still they did enhance it over the PS2 version in a lot of cool ways
May 12, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More monsters more content, more secrets and the being able to avoid monsters is pretty awesome (although on the boat you still have random encounters.)
May 12, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: Made the thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-lets-go-promo-qr-codes.538380
May 12, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/OculusGo/comments/bngw19/retroarch_go_edition/
May 12, 2019 8:29 PM - KingVamp: Hi!
May 12, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Biggus Dickus
May 12, 2019 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuck yes https://kotaku.com/a-dedicated-fan-is-remaking-metal-gear-solid-in-dreams-1834703726
May 12, 2019 9:25 PM - Flame: my friends are cunts. wanna play FIFA or COD? they jerking from excitement....
May 12, 2019 9:25 PM - Flame: Streets of rage 2?
May 12, 2019 9:26 PM - Flame: i bet they still laughing
May 12, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Streets of Rage you say?
May 12, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been playing the 3DS version
May 12, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty fun
May 12, 2019 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like your kinda play 
May 12, 2019 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: STREETS OF RAGE!? 
May 12, 2019 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: YES 
May 12, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi would like this. 
May 12, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIYR7mq3PJQ
May 12, 2019 10:08 PM - kenenthk: You could say cunts feel you with rage
May 12, 2019 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Fill even


----------



## TaigaChat (May 14, 2019)

May 13, 2019 5:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XugkS9x.jpg
May 13, 2019 8:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yAnbSqX.mp4
May 13, 2019 8:42 AM - Skelletonike: Good morrow
May 13, 2019 8:52 AM - Veho: Not where I'm standing.
May 13, 2019 8:57 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_rlgzbaNeU
May 13, 2019 9:03 AM - Skelletonike: It ain't morning?
May 13, 2019 9:04 AM - Skelletonike: Or a good day for that matter.
May 13, 2019 9:11 AM - Veho: It's morning.
May 13, 2019 9:11 AM - Veho: It just isn't good where I'm standing.
May 13, 2019 9:12 AM - Skelletonike: Well, even if the day isn't going well, it can always improve.
May 13, 2019 9:30 AM - Veho: Hey Skelletonike, long time no see.
May 13, 2019 9:30 AM - Veho: Sorry you find me in such rotten mood.
May 13, 2019 9:35 AM - Skelletonike: No worries.
May 13, 2019 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tweaktown.com/?url=https://www.tweaktown.com/news/65898/diablo-2-remaster-ai-upscaling-looks-devilishly-good/index.html
May 13, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-cpus-support-ddr4-5000
May 13, 2019 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxjl_kD3imQ
May 13, 2019 12:44 PM - Skelletonike: Dammit, I hate when I'm writting a huge post somewhere and due to a misplaced backspace I lose everything I wrote. :'(
May 13, 2019 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: same
May 13, 2019 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: happens to me on a regular basis
May 13, 2019 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: if I'm writing a new post usually when I return to the page it will still be there but if I'm editing a post it gets lost
May 13, 2019 2:40 PM - Skelletonike: Sadly it happens way too often inmany places.
May 13, 2019 2:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 13, 2019 2:56 PM - Skelletonike: ?
May 13, 2019 5:29 PM - Ryccardo: if you're using firefox or clones, you can disable backspace by setting browser.backspace_action in about:config to 2
May 13, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/UnqmbJ2
May 13, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/04/27/es-file-manager-vanishes-from-play-store-possibly-part-of-do-global-scandal/
May 13, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ES File Explorer used to be good a few years ago before they added ads and a bunch of BS
May 13, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have a super old version installed myself, no ads and no BS, still works great
May 13, 2019 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
May 13, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have ES explorer too Tom but I used Lucky Patcher to do a bunch of crap so no ads and other things lol
May 13, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I have a hosts file that blocks a lot of nasty things
May 13, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I knew another file manager that did all the features of ES I would switch, but looking into it, I get the feeling the only way for me would be to use like 2-4 apps instead of 1 
May 13, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And some operations would require me too like open an app do a thing then open another app do a thing then open a third app to complete  in ES I can just do the Network transfer, unzip and move in 1 app
May 13, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only one that comes close is Solid Explorer, but it's paid BS so pass lol
May 13, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't mind ads in apps to be honest, but it's the other fuckery lol
May 13, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hothardware.com/news/biostar-x570-amd-ryzen-3000-zen-2-motherboard-leaks
May 13, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I do Mobil hotspot on my phone can I ftp from my phone to the 3DS
May 13, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to send some custom ROM folders I built but kinda want to do it work while I'm bored lol
May 13, 2019 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably work, yeah
May 13, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure I have enough room on my 3DS for everything Tom 256GBs going fast
May 13, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get more time I have Turbo Grafx CD games to put on it
May 13, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love the TG emulator
May 13, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, I prefer other stuff for emulation, I just use the 3DS for 3DS shit lol
May 13, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And DS shit, I guess
May 13, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In other news, I bought a battery powered lawn mower https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G313J2L/ <
May 13, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old gas powered push mower I have just refuses to stay running. Checked everything on the thing, even my half decent mechanic cousin can't seem to figure out whats wrong with it lol
May 13, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably get it fixed for cheaper, but figured an electric mower would probably be easier and cheaper on maintenance in the long run, so eh
May 13, 2019 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
May 13, 2019 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: should have gotten a self moving one
May 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Magneto probably
May 13, 2019 10:36 PM - Joe88: its usually the carburetor
May 14, 2019 1:17 AM - kenenthk: I made this the other day https://scontent-dfw5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/60267573_10157061252389519_9038704566434004992_o.jpg?_nc_cat=100&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-dfw5-1.xx&oh=600156a07ec2036da392ac59b469c1d1&oe=5D60FBEC


----------



## TaigaChat (May 15, 2019)

May 14, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk that looks delicious George forman grill?
May 14, 2019 4:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is a ad  for hyperx headphones on the front page of gbatemp 
May 14, 2019 6:25 AM - Veho: Okay.
May 14, 2019 8:54 AM - Veho: https://images-cdn.9gag.com/photo/aE2yOVO_460svvp9.webm
May 14, 2019 9:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EIDTyMK.mp4
May 14, 2019 9:55 AM - Skelletonike: Heya Veho! Your day going better today?
May 14, 2019 10:00 AM - Veho: Much better, thank you  
May 14, 2019 10:23 AM - migles: psio, do you really want a motherboard that was under thunder damage?
May 14, 2019 11:03 AM - Skelletonike: damn, I'm bored at work
May 14, 2019 11:05 AM - Flame: Skelletonike and migles...   Portugal represent!!!!
May 14, 2019 11:16 AM - migles: ew
May 14, 2019 11:16 AM - Skelletonike: Proud to be one
May 14, 2019 11:16 AM - migles: ew
May 14, 2019 11:16 AM - Skelletonike: Well, shame on you.
May 14, 2019 11:16 AM - migles: that shithole?
May 14, 2019 11:16 AM - migles: ew
May 14, 2019 11:17 AM - Flame: well that didnt go to plan...
May 14, 2019 11:17 AM - migles: even the cows in the rural area in germany are cleaner than this shithole of a country
May 14, 2019 11:18 AM - migles: really, i was really surprised when i visited a cows farm, so clean and greeny grass
May 14, 2019 11:18 AM - Flame: if its shithole make it a nice shithole migles
May 14, 2019 11:19 AM - Skelletonike: Well, I love my country
May 14, 2019 11:19 AM - Flame: make it happen.
May 14, 2019 11:19 AM - migles: skelletonike, you had been in another countries?
May 14, 2019 11:23 AM - Flame: so migles what you been up to? other then hating Portugal
May 14, 2019 11:29 AM - Skelletonike: Yes, I've been to several. I still love my country though.
May 14, 2019 11:36 AM - migles: i had been going out
May 14, 2019 11:36 AM - migles: trying to find a girl to watch detective pikachu
May 14, 2019 11:37 AM - Flame: huh?
May 14, 2019 11:37 AM - migles: i had been going out more, i mean, go to coffee shop and shit
May 14, 2019 11:38 AM - Flame: thats nice
May 14, 2019 11:38 AM - Flame: i too shit at the coffee shop
May 14, 2019 11:38 AM - migles: and hoping to find someone to go out to the cinema to watch detective pikachu, i dont wanna go alone :c
May 14, 2019 11:40 AM - migles: flame, wanna go see the movie?
May 14, 2019 11:40 AM - Flame: thats so sad :'(
May 14, 2019 11:40 AM - Flame: sure
May 14, 2019 11:41 AM - Flame: buy me plane ticket
May 14, 2019 11:41 AM - migles: ho wait :C this is why i hate my country, you dont live here :c
May 14, 2019 11:41 AM - Flame: ill buy the cinema ticket myself
May 14, 2019 11:42 AM - migles: i really don't understand how someone can like this shithole where i can't hang out wiht flame and go see a movie or girls or both
May 14, 2019 12:47 PM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Doris Day.... 
May 14, 2019 12:58 PM - Skelletonike: I still haven't understood what the problem was with Portugal. Only real problem I see is the government which is BS.
May 14, 2019 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: detective pikachu cams are out
May 14, 2019 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: normally don't watch cams but i'm tempted
May 14, 2019 1:14 PM - Skelletonike: When I read cams I thought about cam models... Pikachu cams led me to wonder about some creepy stuff. z.z
May 14, 2019 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I heard it was pretty ok. Won't bother with a cam myself, but I'll probably grab it when good quality rips come out
May 14, 2019 1:22 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOFsMqRPXZQ
May 14, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's fucking neato
May 14, 2019 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom there's one on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAA_yWX8ycQ
May 14, 2019 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think i wanna wait for a web rip or korean rip or whtaever
May 14, 2019 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda torn on what to do
May 14, 2019 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: cinema's only showing the 3D version on weekends at early o clock
May 14, 2019 1:55 PM - Arras: I watched it a few days ago, it's not a great story or anything but if you like Pokemon it's fun to see them in CGI
May 14, 2019 2:10 PM - Ryccardo: ^
May 14, 2019 2:10 PM - Ryccardo: Pretty fun and original, not really related to the games but I expected that
May 14, 2019 2:10 PM - Ryccardo: Rating: 0 like the number of Piplups
May 14, 2019 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: "it's not a great story or anything" i'll be the judge of that
May 14, 2019 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: the story is what has me really hyped, it just seems perfect
May 14, 2019 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you played detective pikachu though?
May 14, 2019 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's obviously based on that game but i haven't played it to say if it's really related or just vaguely the same concept
May 14, 2019 3:14 PM - Arras: only played an hour or two of it
May 14, 2019 3:15 PM - Arras: the overall "setup" seems to be the same, but that's about it from what I know
May 14, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i will probably try out that game sometime
May 14, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe when it gets ported to switch lol
May 14, 2019 3:49 PM - Skelletonike: It may not get ported.
May 14, 2019 4:08 PM - Ryccardo: yeah, clearly not a wiiu game
May 14, 2019 4:08 PM - Skelletonike: I don't see the need for everything to get ported. It's a recent game, on top of it, it's not that good of a game either.
May 14, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/05/14/sandisk-ultra-400gb-microsd-card-drops-to-its-lowest-price-ever-57-on-amazon/
May 14, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that is cheap
May 14, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400GBs I wonder if that would work on the 3DS lol
May 14, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With that I could do Sega CD games and TG16 CD games and MAME no problems lol
May 14, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh maybe even the CHD MAME games .
May 14, 2019 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, should theoretically support 2TBs since FAT32
May 14, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
May 14, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2TBs hmmm that would be nice lol
May 14, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5pXXmTkPNM
May 14, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qrx1Y3ryK5k
May 14, 2019 10:11 PM - migles: Home, at least it was before i fucked everything up.
May 14, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: finally at home, what a tiring day
May 14, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: babysitted my toddler cousin
May 14, 2019 10:12 PM - migles: we watched 2 movies in the cinema
May 14, 2019 10:13 PM - migles: then 1 hour in the shops looking for fortnite shit because he was not tired and didn't wanted to go home
May 14, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: watched detective pikachu, i ruined the movie to every single person there lol, half way i yelled "I BET 5 BUCKS THE PIKACHU IS THE DAD"
May 14, 2019 10:15 PM - migles: and damn, i guessed it right
May 14, 2019 10:41 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=17&v=0RpdPzJgaBw
May 14, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy, GG Bethesda on not using Denuvo for your store version of Rage 2 
May 14, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I can pirate it ;O;
May 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but do you want too?
May 15, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was one of the 10 people who actually enjoyed the first game actually lol
May 15, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Generic as fuck, and garbage story, but I liked playing it
May 15, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of liked it lol
May 15, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hated the boomerang thing though lol
May 15, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry wind blade?
May 15, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something stupid like that yeah lol
May 15, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did complete the first game a couple of times I did like the story
May 15, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I felt they could have done more with it so maybe part 2 will flesh it out?
May 15, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposed to IIRC
May 15, 2019 3:10 AM - Veho: GOT spoilers ahead: https://i.imgur.com/3uRS3yp.png


----------



## TaigaChat (May 16, 2019)

May 15, 2019 5:24 AM - zomborg: Into the breach once more! Excelsior!!
May 15, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: No.
May 15, 2019 8:36 AM - Skelletonike: Ahoy everyone
May 15, 2019 8:46 AM - Veho: Sup.
May 15, 2019 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: Bored at work. z.z
May 15, 2019 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: It's a slow week.
May 15, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm usually bored at work lol
May 15, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to leave in like 15 minutes
May 15, 2019 11:50 AM - mthrnite: I'm off today, I get to be bored at home.
May 15, 2019 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well that's better
May 15, 2019 11:51 AM - mthrnite: yeah at least there's minecraft here
May 15, 2019 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm off for two days after this shift
May 15, 2019 11:51 AM - mthrnite: and the coffee's much better
May 15, 2019 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After working like 12 days in a row lol
May 15, 2019 11:52 AM - mthrnite: nice, i had last week off, had to make subtle noises about quitting to get it
May 15, 2019 11:52 AM - mthrnite: it was just what the doctor ordered
May 15, 2019 11:54 AM - mthrnite: sometimes you need a nice long stretch of YOUTIME
May 15, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
May 15, 2019 12:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zUgahfM.jpg
May 15, 2019 12:36 PM - Skelletonike: It'd be too obvious if I played anything on the PC at work, I do however play some gacha games on mobile. They're a life saver.
May 15, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGGlFm9l85c&feature=em-uploademail
May 15, 2019 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: me irl
May 15, 2019 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/l2xsZCMBKAQ
May 15, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIdk61KN1to
May 15, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2CBy05l.jpg
May 15, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL sound kinfa rapey lol
May 15, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds kinda e ven lol
May 15, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I'm tired 
May 15, 2019 8:09 PM - Veho: Go to bed.
May 15, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but so much to do lol
May 15, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I just start to fall asleep and my wife starts yelling at my grandson or my step daughter or me wanting something or other lol
May 15, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/so-long-ytmnd-1834779107/amp
May 15, 2019 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did veho just tell Psi what to do?
May 15, 2019 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one tells Psi what to do 
May 15, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 15, 2019 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hnJdohz
May 15, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CqspdKK
May 15, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3gcZZXg
May 15, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1mSQouL LOL
May 15, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Xw8KIRK.jpg
May 16, 2019 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, the site is back 
May 16, 2019 3:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sKpYWTC.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 17, 2019)

May 16, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spray the latency away!
May 16, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: After 8 years of longing and pining, I ordered the Sam&Fuzzy omnibus: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1829/4817/products/snf-Omnibus-I-2-Prequel-Series-1.jpg
May 16, 2019 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to look it up interesting lol
May 16, 2019 8:33 AM - Veho: I've been following the webcomic since the beginning.
May 16, 2019 8:35 AM - Veho: I always wanted it in print but when he launched the Kickstarter campaign to print it I couldn't afford it  
May 16, 2019 8:35 AM - Veho: The book itself was not too much but the shipping was almost more expensive than the book and I couldn't afford it.
May 16, 2019 8:36 AM - Veho: And then when I could afford it other things were more important.
May 16, 2019 8:37 AM - Veho: But now it's on sale _and_ shipping became cheaper.
May 16, 2019 8:37 AM - Veho: So I just had to grab it.
May 16, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
May 16, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't even know about it lol
May 16, 2019 11:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Sxajmmd.png
May 16, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6pHlWBk.png
May 16, 2019 12:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FOocinc.jpg
May 16, 2019 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 16, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eating out just got a lot less tasty lol
May 16, 2019 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vglsSOG
May 16, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yqj9CqY
May 16, 2019 1:59 PM - Flame: Main bitch out your league, Side bitch out of your league too.
May 16, 2019 4:31 PM - kenenthk: I had my wisdom tooth pulled
May 16, 2019 5:37 PM - Chary: did it hurt?
May 16, 2019 5:57 PM - Flame: i hope so. ken likes the pain. 
May 16, 2019 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ummm, where is the rest of the ending to bioshock infinite?
May 16, 2019 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was drowned by a girl who cloned herself 
May 16, 2019 6:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nice ending by the way 
May 16, 2019 7:35 PM - BORTZ: what an active box
May 16, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: I posted twice today, I'm doing my part.
May 16, 2019 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol active box sounded dirty lol
May 16, 2019 9:07 PM - Flame: peanut butter and tea together taste like shit
May 16, 2019 9:10 PM - Flame: also how the fuck is "active box" dirty psio
May 16, 2019 9:10 PM - Flame: only in your mind lol
May 16, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol box is a termed used by dirty old men for vagina
May 16, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A nactive one sounds like a ho
May 16, 2019 10:26 PM - Flame: YAY!
May 16, 2019 10:26 PM - Flame: i didnt know that, im not old yet!
May 16, 2019 10:29 PM - Flame: wait. does that make me old now.
May 16, 2019 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes by proxy old man lol
May 16, 2019 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Algebra for pervs?
May 16, 2019 10:40 PM - Flame: the future is now, old man.
May 16, 2019 11:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just got some prego vodka sauce, it was on sale


----------



## TaigaChat (May 18, 2019)

May 17, 2019 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Hurt about as much as you rejecting me chary
May 17, 2019 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Not really 
May 17, 2019 5:25 AM - Chary: um
May 17, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: It was an insult
May 17, 2019 8:27 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AkIc0Uw
May 17, 2019 9:19 AM - Skelletonike: Good morrow
May 17, 2019 11:57 AM - Flame: late morrow
May 17, 2019 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Here today gone tomorrow but you'd have to walk a thousand miles in my shoes just to see what it's like to be me
May 17, 2019 12:10 PM - Flame: no thank you. you and your stinky shoes.
May 17, 2019 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Your stinky shoes
May 17, 2019 1:03 PM - Skelletonike: They sure oughta stink after a thousand miles.
May 17, 2019 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Life always stinks after a thousand miles
May 17, 2019 1:47 PM - NoNAND: something funny goes here.. or so it seems
May 17, 2019 10:05 PM - Flame: remember when shitbox was active?
May 17, 2019 10:05 PM - Flame: flame remembers
May 17, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Shitbox
May 17, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be worse lol
May 17, 2019 10:12 PM - Flame: okay. the whole gang is here
May 17, 2019 10:13 PM - Flame: migles is missing but fuck him
May 17, 2019 10:13 PM - Flame: did you wankers watch the last episode of GoT?
May 17, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did
May 17, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Without spoiling anything, GoT last season = 
May 17, 2019 10:14 PM - Flame: thoughts?
May 17, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just fucking dumb. I get what they're doing, but boy I hate it
May 17, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 17, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking ruining everything with this one season
May 17, 2019 10:17 PM - Flame: dude i think people are just scared that its going to end
May 17, 2019 10:17 PM - Flame: let it go....
May 17, 2019 10:17 PM - Flame: LET IT GOOO!
May 17, 2019 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the writers just fucking suck lol
May 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They rushed to finish it, should've had a full season for this, not some 6 episode BS
May 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Flame: lol
May 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Flame: yeah true
May 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were offered it by HBO, but D&D just said "fuck off"
May 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Flame: so much stuff missing
May 17, 2019 10:19 PM - Flame: you know what comes to mind. rome wasnt build in a day.
May 17, 2019 10:20 PM - Flame: but destroyed in a day tho
May 17, 2019 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Box would be more active without flame :]
May 18, 2019 3:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZOAawBB.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 19, 2019)

May 18, 2019 5:28 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRPRRuPB1no
May 18, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uAJcwJv
May 18, 2019 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol she is good
May 18, 2019 8:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5eOE5iT.jpg
May 18, 2019 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not sure if I like it or hate it
May 18, 2019 9:46 AM - Flame: FIGHT THE HILL BILLY IN YOU PSIO!
May 18, 2019 9:46 AM - Flame: you hate it dammit!
May 18, 2019 9:54 AM - Veho: Don't fight it, Psi. Embrace it.
May 18, 2019 9:55 AM - Veho: It is your destiny.
May 18, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do live in Florida lol
May 18, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Embrace my inner Florida man lol
May 18, 2019 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Busy night here like 8 ambulances and 3 fire trucks in 6 hours
May 18, 2019 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the fire trucks come with the ambulances not sure why
May 18, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: They have the axes and the saws and the jaws-o-life in case someone needs to be cut out of stuff.
May 18, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: Or bring down a wall to slide a 600 lb hamplanet out of their apartment.
May 18, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: Or something.
May 18, 2019 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but I'm at a psych place here
May 18, 2019 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like where they send poeple having issues...
May 18, 2019 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually trying to off themselves or threatening to do so
May 18, 2019 10:48 AM - Veho: The psych ward. In Florida. And you're wondering why the ambulance would want a bunch of large guys with axes backing them up?
May 18, 2019 11:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/atCSFc7
May 18, 2019 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi why you in the loony bin?
May 18, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was exciting... Just had to help restrain a huge guy and hold him down for them to shoot him up with relax stuff lol
May 18, 2019 12:00 PM - Flame: "relax stuff"
May 18, 2019 12:00 PM - Flame: got any more?
May 18, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they probably have lots of jt
May 18, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it's just a cigarette and deep breathing lol
May 18, 2019 12:02 PM - Flame: YOU SMOKE?!
May 18, 2019 12:02 PM - Flame: my lifes a lie!
May 18, 2019 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not a lot 
May 18, 2019 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least not usually might smoke 2 cigs after that ordeal
May 18, 2019 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I had to pull my gun I think I smoked like 3 that was a bit too exciting in my opinion
May 18, 2019 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99.999% of the time I'm bored out of my skull the rest of the time I'm stressed the out.
May 18, 2019 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Security be like that lol
May 18, 2019 2:08 PM - p1ngpong: https://i.redd.it/a18im46yxul21.jpg
May 18, 2019 2:08 PM - p1ngpong: yall mad now?
May 18, 2019 2:09 PM - p1ngpong: too close to the truth for all you little freaks right?
May 18, 2019 2:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, P1ngpong returns 
May 18, 2019 2:51 PM - mthrnite: furries ain't even people tho
May 18, 2019 2:57 PM - Duo8: joycons would be my choice for pc controller
May 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Duo8: the split controller thing is grea
May 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Duo8: if only the driver worked properly
May 18, 2019 3:04 PM - Duo8: i have a desire to get a vega 56 even though i don't game much anymore
May 18, 2019 4:03 PM - p1ngpong: joycons are my choice when I want awful face, dpad and shoulder buttons and tiny analogue sticks
May 18, 2019 4:49 PM - Chary: It’s the worst of every controller ;D
May 18, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But pongp1ng you can split them into two controllers! Totally worth all the shit qualities!
May 18, 2019 4:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shouldn't P1ngpong be off playing gears of war? 
May 18, 2019 4:56 PM - DinohScene: 360 controller ftw
May 18, 2019 4:56 PM - DinohScene: that or Xbone Elite controller
May 18, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the PS3 controller myself, mostly because I like the shoulder/trigger buttons of them over the 360/Xbone controller
May 18, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That and every Xbox controller I've used ends up breaking one way or another
May 18, 2019 5:02 PM - DinohScene: tyrant
May 18, 2019 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Xbone controllers USB port is fucked, I had two wired 360 controllers that just randomly stopped working
May 18, 2019 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My shitty afterglow one has a shoddy USB cable lol
May 18, 2019 5:03 PM - DinohScene: never had a problem with them
May 18, 2019 5:03 PM - DinohScene: aside from stick drift
May 18, 2019 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas my PS3 controller I've had since like 2010 and still going strong lol
May 18, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure I could fix almost all those controllers, but cba
May 18, 2019 5:04 PM - DinohScene: probably cus lack of usage ;o;
May 18, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got thousands and thousands of hours in the Souls game with this PS3 controller ;O;
May 18, 2019 5:06 PM - DinohScene: I've still got to do detailing on me house before I can start gaming
May 18, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta reroof my house at some point myself lol
May 18, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Congratz on that BTW Dinoh 
May 18, 2019 5:07 PM - DinohScene: speaking reroofing, I still got to get solar panels
May 18, 2019 5:07 PM - DinohScene: cheers lad!
May 18, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to get solar panels, but my house is just covered by trees lol
May 18, 2019 5:09 PM - DinohScene: front is also covered in trees, back isn't
May 18, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could always trim em, but I ain't made of money ;O;
May 18, 2019 5:09 PM - DinohScene: garage is covered in the house it's shadow in the evening ;/
May 18, 2019 5:09 PM - DinohScene: hah, I wish I was
May 18, 2019 5:09 PM - DinohScene: would make things a hell of a lot better ;p
May 18, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might have to spend a grand or two on a new transmission for my Aviator, which is shit
May 18, 2019 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then reroofing will be about $5kish
May 18, 2019 5:11 PM - DinohScene: oh damn
May 18, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, expensive time lol
May 18, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking about selling the Aviator when it's fixed, get something newer
May 18, 2019 5:12 PM - DinohScene: aye indeed
May 18, 2019 5:12 PM - DinohScene: I'll keep me car, don't have the money to get a new one :c
May 18, 2019 5:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see lots of blue and yellow. 
May 18, 2019 5:13 PM - DinohScene: besides, I like me current one and it still drives perfectly fine
May 18, 2019 5:13 PM - DinohScene: hi SAK
May 18, 2019 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hi Dinoh 
May 18, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Me neither, realistically, but I got a babboo to think about so safety first lol
May 18, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to replace the front axle a couple months ago, had to fix some body work after that, and now t******
May 18, 2019 5:13 PM - DinohScene: how's fatherhood treating you?
May 18, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Great, Fiona is wonderful  very chill babby
May 18, 2019 5:15 PM - DinohScene: does she have a donkey plushie?
May 18, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She has an Eeyore, so close enough lol
May 18, 2019 5:15 PM - DinohScene: heh nice
May 18, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 1/2 month old now, very strong. Shes developed her standing reflexes super early, can stand like a pro...so long as you balance her lol
May 18, 2019 5:16 PM - DinohScene: nice!
May 18, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't hold herself steady yet, but can stand lol
May 18, 2019 5:17 PM - DinohScene: eh, will happen eventually
May 18, 2019 5:17 PM - DinohScene: I know nothing of babbies nor kids tho ;p
May 18, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Me neither, I'm just winging it ;O;
May 18, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2019 5:19 PM - DinohScene: best way to go : D
May 18, 2019 5:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is been more cold than other years of spring season. 
May 18, 2019 5:20 PM - DinohScene: yuck, emotes
May 18, 2019 5:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is almost like spring never came this year.
May 18, 2019 5:20 PM - DinohScene: it has been colder yeh
May 18, 2019 5:20 PM - DinohScene: enjoyed a few days of warm weather in April, even went outside at night when it was 15c
May 18, 2019 5:20 PM - DinohScene: tho today was nice, 23c
May 18, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was 19C last night here 
May 18, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: The weather continues to suck.
May 18, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: And blow.
May 18, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: Who here Eurovision semifinals?
May 18, 2019 8:53 PM - Duo8: it's like 38C here
May 18, 2019 9:09 PM - mthrnite: low 90's here, feels good man
May 18, 2019 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Isn't it finals?
May 18, 2019 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr do you live in the desert?
May 18, 2019 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: or do you just like melting
May 18, 2019 10:33 PM - mthrnite: i like melting a little
May 18, 2019 10:33 PM - mthrnite: there is such a thing as too hot, but too humid comes sooner
May 18, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as humidity is low, 90's isn't too bad for the most part
May 18, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here in FL humidity is usually like 187%
May 18, 2019 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2019 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plants love this one simple trickle
May 18, 2019 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be in the 70s ish here for the next week, which will be nice
May 18, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it got down to 67 last night
May 18, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Made a nice shift for me lol
May 18, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally ended up turning the furnace off on Friday, which is nice lol
May 18, 2019 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow is my last maybe overnight shift there promotion to captain at a hospital in Clearwater lol
May 18, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain stabbing lol
May 18, 2019 11:31 PM - Joe88: its only 84 in my room...
May 18, 2019 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, I can barely stand it when it's over like 70 in my house lol
May 18, 2019 11:58 PM - Joe88: attic fan is busted so its even hotter
May 19, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
May 19, 2019 2:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2fHmeP0D3g


----------



## TaigaChat (May 20, 2019)

May 19, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 more hours here then like 9 hours at me new home lol
May 19, 2019 5:35 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jIy3XKC
May 19, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zDwCX2r.jpg
May 19, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 19, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's probably true sadly
May 19, 2019 10:24 AM - Veho: Watching Regular Show.
May 19, 2019 10:24 AM - Veho: I didn't like that show at first but it grew on me.
May 19, 2019 10:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TWuX5iW.png
May 19, 2019 10:26 AM - Veho: 
May 19, 2019 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Well thos was my breakfast https://scontent-msp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/60354141_10157074984089519_4127347757662863360_o.jpg?_nc_cat=100&efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&_nc_ht=scontent-msp1-1.xx&oh=6ce7a1478a991371d0f1c355030cfdef&oe=5D6681ED
May 19, 2019 12:44 PM - Veho: Noice.
May 19, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/block-toys/pp_009401791983.html?wid=1433363
May 19, 2019 12:57 PM - Veho: I want this  
May 19, 2019 1:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MFV52zz.jpg
May 19, 2019 1:05 PM - Veho: I usually don't like roasts but this one is exceptional.
May 19, 2019 1:17 PM - Flame: lol good roast
May 19, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JsyLGhW
May 19, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: THIS IS GAMING RELATED I SWEAR
May 19, 2019 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho said a swear 
May 19, 2019 11:42 PM - DinohScene: bellend
May 20, 2019 3:26 AM - Sicklyboy: I frontlight modded a GBA today  https://www.facebook.com/nickriddle92/posts/3275061979186499


----------



## TaigaChat (May 21, 2019)

May 20, 2019 4:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5TSGw1RXqY 
May 20, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MI83onE
May 20, 2019 7:59 AM - Skelletonike: Some are some nice boobs with good jiggling. :')
May 20, 2019 9:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly I think you can get 3rd party ags screens way cheaper than $80
May 20, 2019 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly I think you can get 3rd party ags screens way cheaper than $80
May 20, 2019 9:51 AM - Veho: Prove it.
May 20, 2019 10:03 AM - Skelletonike: AGS 101?
May 20, 2019 10:05 AM - Skelletonike: They cost around 50$ in aliexpress. Sadly I didn't buy any when they were only at 20€ a pop. :'(
May 20, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nws1JQHBlJA
May 20, 2019 11:12 AM - Skelletonike: Why do people not want to connect to the PSN and remain at a lower firmware on PS4? It seems pointless to buy a system and refuse to update it.
May 20, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: I remember way back when a PS3 firmware update removed Linux from the console.
May 20, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: So there are reasons to want to stay on an older firmware.
May 20, 2019 11:18 AM - Veho: Also, piracy.
May 20, 2019 11:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 5.05 is hacked, so for homebrew mostly. Piracy is kinda there, but you're limited to what's supported on 5.05 and under so no new games
May 20, 2019 11:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS4 Linux works pretty well these days, from what I hear
May 20, 2019 11:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe Dolphin runs quite well on it now
May 20, 2019 12:01 PM - BORTZ: I would love to see an EoL hack for the ps4 that allows for a good selection of emulators lol
May 20, 2019 12:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, just needs PS4 Linux for EOL firmeware and you'll be all set really lol
May 20, 2019 12:07 PM - BORTZ: i would absolutely love it if my PS4 turned into a massive emulation box
May 20, 2019 12:07 PM - Veho: PS4 Windows.
May 20, 2019 12:07 PM - BORTZ: I heard they have some sort of ps2 emulator? does it work at all?
May 20, 2019 12:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS2 classics thing? Works pretty ok from what I remember
May 20, 2019 12:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 100% compatibility, but it runs a fair few games
May 20, 2019 12:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a compatibility list somewhere I'm sure
May 20, 2019 12:11 PM - Veho: They're selling the PS Classic with extra controller for $50 here. I am tempted. I know I would never use it but I'm still tempted.
May 20, 2019 12:11 PM - Veho: Someone tell me how much it sucks.
May 20, 2019 12:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like spending $50 on a pile of shit
May 20, 2019 12:14 PM - Veho: But it can be hacked to add more games  
May 20, 2019 12:14 PM - Veho: Which I would never play.
May 20, 2019 12:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ameridroid.com/products/atomic-pi < that's in stock, buy that instead ;O;
May 20, 2019 12:17 PM - Veho: IT'S IN STOCK?
May 20, 2019 12:17 PM - Veho: AND FOR $35?
May 20, 2019 12:17 PM - Veho: I'M BUYING 10!
May 20, 2019 12:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2019 12:19 PM - Veho: I was 100% sure it would be like $99 once it came back in stock.
May 20, 2019 12:20 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/Atomic-Pi-High-Speed-Peripherals/dp/B07N298F2B
May 20, 2019 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need a breakout board for power, though, I believe
May 20, 2019 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is, AFAIK, sold out everywhere basically
May 20, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: >:|
May 20, 2019 12:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd still buy it though
May 20, 2019 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz breakout boards will be cheap when they're available again, the Pi might not be lol
May 20, 2019 12:27 PM - Veho: Tru dat.
May 20, 2019 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, now I'm considering getting one 
May 20, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: >:|
May 20, 2019 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pi is always cheap
May 20, 2019 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're competing with raspi, so they have to be priced around the same
May 20, 2019 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: And you know prices on Amazon are always lower than msrp
May 20, 2019 1:19 PM - Veho: But with those specs they could be competing with much more powerful boards.
May 20, 2019 1:20 PM - Veho: *expensive.
May 20, 2019 1:20 PM - Veho: Much more expensive boards.
May 20, 2019 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: True, but that's not the market they're targeting
May 20, 2019 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: That is a good price though
May 20, 2019 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 16gb flash is a bummer, you're gonna run out of space from windows updates
May 20, 2019 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, I don't think you can even install the larger windows updates, cause they will make a duplicate windows folder, taking something like 10 gb
May 20, 2019 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can you boot windows off a sd card yet?
May 20, 2019 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: This won't fit in a raspi case right?
May 20, 2019 1:27 PM - Veho: No.
May 20, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Feels a bit half-assed they didn't even add wifi/bt antennas or a power connector
May 20, 2019 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Looks like you can boot from USB, but installing to USB still requires 3rd party tools
May 20, 2019 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder if it has the same issue bartpe did where you can't install normal drivers besides network drivers and sound, no hardware acceleration
May 20, 2019 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: I kinda want one
May 20, 2019 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Here is a kit, but if you have no use for the 2 cameras it's kinda expensive https://www.amazon.com/DLI-Atomic-Full-Developers-Kit/dp/B07QMB83LK/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=Atomic+pi&qid=1558359248&s=gateway&sr=8-2
May 20, 2019 1:37 PM - Duo8: woo new amd cpus sôn
May 20, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Huh that atom cpu looks like it has 2gb ram maximum
May 20, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess it's integrated?
May 20, 2019 1:40 PM - Ryccardo: not in the cpu, but the northbridge which it is is probably the limit
May 20, 2019 1:40 PM - Ryccardo: or they didn't want to run 1 extra address line
May 20, 2019 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah I'm waiting for zen 2 myself
May 20, 2019 1:40 PM - Duo8: if that's the case it's kinda weird the atom uses a pch and isn't a full soc
May 20, 2019 1:41 PM - Duo8: since it's supposed to be for embedded low power applications
May 20, 2019 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess ddr3 is only 2gb per chip?
May 20, 2019 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Crazy that atoms have gotten efficient enough to consume only 2W now
May 20, 2019 2:48 PM - kenenthk: Dont you hate streams that play fine 30 minutes in then just stop
May 20, 2019 3:07 PM - Duo8: dammit joycons just don't like my pc
May 20, 2019 3:08 PM - Duo8: might need better bt adapter
May 20, 2019 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 try http://www.wiinupro.com/
May 20, 2019 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it supports joycons and is what you need anyway if you want to combine L and R into one
May 20, 2019 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: "I now work for EA at Capital Games and part of being an employee of Electronic Arts is that developers are not supposed to develop anything outside of work without explicit permission"
May 20, 2019 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: this can't be legal, right?
May 20, 2019 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can't control what you do in your free time
May 20, 2019 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure that's just a load of BS. I've never heard of any company that has restrictions like that
May 20, 2019 3:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The hell happened, is over 80 Degrees 
May 20, 2019 3:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is like spring skipped into summer
May 20, 2019 3:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Not that spring was ever here, still felt like winter sometimes)
May 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Duo8: I used betterjoyforcemu
May 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Duo8: it does combination too
May 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Duo8: there are connectivity issues though
May 20, 2019 4:04 PM - Duo8: and i can't use the joycons with my bt headphone. As soon as the second joycon is connected the audio starts skipping
May 20, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am not surprised
May 20, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i connect my bt headphones and a bt gamepad to my phone, the gamepad gets crazy input latency
May 20, 2019 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: BT is slow and bt headphones demand a lot from it
May 20, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: newer BT versions are supposedly better, but then your peripherals and bt adapter need to support newer BT versions
May 20, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: on a pc you can just use a cable though
May 20, 2019 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use my BT headphones wired on pc because theres no aptx support on PC
May 20, 2019 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: and also because when i use mic it drops down to headset profile and my music sounds like shit
May 20, 2019 5:13 PM - Duo8: windows had aptx since 2017
May 20, 2019 5:14 PM - Duo8: on linux you can install things to get aac, aptx, aptx hd and ldac
May 20, 2019 5:15 PM - Duo8: also i don't have the issue on my laptop (with a intel card)
May 20, 2019 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Huh, did not know that
May 20, 2019 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I thought it required hardware support
May 20, 2019 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: My headphones do support aac, but nothing else I own does so it's useless to me
May 20, 2019 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh yeah and they also support LDAC which I think is a Sony proprietary thing?
May 20, 2019 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Seems good, too bad I can't use it, and same with aptx hd
May 20, 2019 6:04 PM - Duo8: ldac is a sony thing, they do license it out though i think
May 20, 2019 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Guess when I get a new phone in 2-3 years it'll support aptx hd
May 20, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: By then I hope folding phones are better and cheaper
May 20, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: (read: less prone to failure)
May 20, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think Huawei might do a better job than Samsung and I prefer their design as the phone is thinner/flatter folded
May 20, 2019 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it's gonna be at least a generation or two before they get the prices down
May 20, 2019 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Huawei Mate X looks pretty damn good for a first gen foldable, but fucking $2500+ for a phone = no thanks.
May 20, 2019 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flagship phones are already too expensive, $2500 is just insane
May 20, 2019 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: And Huawei is supposed to be a cheap brand...
May 20, 2019 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not that their other flagships are cheap either
May 20, 2019 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Guess if the mate X phones haven't all broken in 2 years that shows its reliable enough and I can just buy the 2 year old model for way cheaper
May 20, 2019 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to do that, but lel Huawei banned in the US now lol
May 20, 2019 6:50 PM - BORTZ: I keep seeing that "New Abortion Law Wave" and i keep thinking it says "New Abortion Ban Wave
May 20, 2019 7:02 PM - migles: i also read it as ban wave when you typed the first time :c
May 20, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: BORTZ: same thing
May 20, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz is the only purple name in shoutbox 
May 20, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where is all the other purple names? 
May 20, 2019 7:17 PM - BORTZ: Issac is being sexy somewhere else
May 20, 2019 7:18 PM - BORTZ: and i have never once seen tj_ in the shoutbox
May 20, 2019 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tj is too busy sitting behind a desk
May 20, 2019 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 20, 2019 7:27 PM - Flame: Huawei ..... makes me think i hope OnePlus is not next
May 20, 2019 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have never once seen tj period
May 20, 2019 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: He's like a ghost
May 20, 2019 7:38 PM - Flame: Because TJ not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight
May 20, 2019 7:52 PM - Chary: The hero we both need and want
May 20, 2019 7:52 PM - Chary: But probably don’t deserve ;O;
May 20, 2019 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Angels In the outfield? 
May 20, 2019 8:54 PM - DinohScene: The Outfield <З
May 20, 2019 8:54 PM - DinohScene: wait, we are talking about the 80's band The Outfield right?
May 20, 2019 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was talking about a movie by disney. 
May 20, 2019 8:56 PM - DinohScene: Homeward Bound!
May 21, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3TepAoucIM
May 21, 2019 1:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Guyssss backlit GBC custom screen preorders are live  https://www.mw-embedded.com/product/gameboy-color-replacement-lcd-module/
May 21, 2019 1:14 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG8loyh-kFw
May 21, 2019 1:15 AM - Sicklyboy: Also hi lads
May 21, 2019 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 21, 2019 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You calling us Lads?
May 21, 2019 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this 1800s?
May 21, 2019 1:32 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh, excuse me.
May 21, 2019 1:32 AM - Sicklyboy: what is good, family?
May 21, 2019 1:48 AM - AsPika2219: Translation for Puyo Puyo 20th Anniversary was released!!! http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=28456
May 21, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sicklyboy cherio good sir!
May 21, 2019 2:05 AM - Duo8: it's raining
May 21, 2019 2:05 AM - Duo8: temperature dropped 18C overnight
May 21, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ6yM0YLyrQ


----------



## TaigaChat (May 22, 2019)

May 21, 2019 6:28 AM - DinohScene: 3:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You calling us Lads? < that's how we call male humans across the pond as well
May 21, 2019 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: the older I get, the more I end up loathing piracy.
May 21, 2019 9:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: why?
May 21, 2019 9:15 AM - Skelletonike: I can understand kids pirating, adults though? Nah
May 21, 2019 9:17 AM - Skelletonike: I just see piracy as irresponsible, especially on consoles.
May 21, 2019 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: how so?
May 21, 2019 9:28 AM - Skelletonike: What legitimate reason is there for piracy?
May 21, 2019 9:42 AM - Arras: games that aren't legally obtainable anymore
May 21, 2019 9:43 AM - Arras: pretty much everything else is "I deserve free entertainment"
May 21, 2019 9:50 AM - Veho: How about "I know I don't deserve it but I'm yoinking it anyway"?
May 21, 2019 10:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: games are too expensive and i can't afford every game that looks interesting
May 21, 2019 10:15 AM - Veho: So don't play it.
May 21, 2019 10:15 AM - Veho: I can't afford every car that looks interesting.
May 21, 2019 10:26 AM - Skelletonike: I doubt you have time to play everything.
May 21, 2019 10:27 AM - Skelletonike: Since I started working I have money but have no time to play. Since I don't have that much time, I hold back on buying too many games (well, still buy two or three a month though).
May 21, 2019 10:28 AM - Skelletonike: Most of the games I do buy are games I manage to find on sales though across online and local stores.
May 21, 2019 11:06 AM - Veho: I haven't played anything in years. No time. Now I'm waiting for my kids to get big enough for video games.
May 21, 2019 11:13 AM - Skelletonike: During the week I play 2h or so after taking care of my dogs and dinner. It feels nice to relax for a couple of hours.
May 21, 2019 11:14 AM - Skelletonike: Since I go to work by car, I no longer have the 45mins to read or to play from riding the train anymore. :'(
May 21, 2019 12:02 PM - T-hug: audio books fam
May 21, 2019 1:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay T-Hug is back in the shoutbox 
May 21, 2019 1:45 PM - Flame: OH SHIT!
May 21, 2019 1:45 PM - Flame: T-hug run its SAK!
May 21, 2019 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: two or three a month is way more than i buy and i have all the time in the world to play them, there's just not that many games that interest me
May 21, 2019 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i buy one a month maybe but a lot of those are indies
May 21, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Actually, it's gotta be meow than that, I own like 13 retail games on Switch and maybe 7-8 indies and I buy steam games occasionally, though not often
May 21, 2019 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1.5 a month maybe
May 21, 2019 3:50 PM - Skelletonike: I see no reason to pirate then.
May 21, 2019 3:50 PM - Skelletonike: People have grown too self-entitled lately.
May 21, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually pirate games so I can try before I buy, because spending up to $60 on a game I might not like is shit. Anything I like, I'll buy or add to my wishlist to buy later. If I don't like it, then nothing was lost but some time. If refunds on digital marketplaces existed or were better, then I'd probably do it that way but they aren't so meh
May 21, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And demo's barely exist for most games, and the ones that do are usually shit and don't convey much of the final product\
May 21, 2019 5:23 PM - DeslotlCL: This may sound stupid... but does anyone got in on the mario kart tour beta?
May 21, 2019 5:24 PM - DeslotlCL: I'm willing to buy a download code for it once it releases tomorrow >_<
May 21, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't get a download code for it, it's tied to your Google account which has to be tied to your Nintendo account
May 21, 2019 5:45 PM - DeslotlCL: doesnt you have to redeem a code on the google play store? or they will.give a direct link to a private google play store page?
May 21, 2019 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, it's simply linked to your account
May 21, 2019 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/nrizkb <
May 21, 2019 5:57 PM - DeslotlCL: heck  will have to wait for a leaked apk if it ever happens... and if it even works at all...
May 21, 2019 7:49 PM - Kyouhei: Itll probably require logging in to the Nintendo account associated with the gmail to use it anyway
May 21, 2019 8:23 PM - Kyouhei: Should also be noted the test only runs from May 22nd to June 4th, so it's likely to be out by the beginning of July, if all goes well.
May 21, 2019 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: just saw detective pikachu
May 21, 2019 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was everything i hoped for, 9/10
May 21, 2019 9:21 PM - DeslotlCL: stop destroying my hopes and dreams ffs
May 21, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Life it be like that lol
May 21, 2019 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: DeslotlCL i signed up
May 21, 2019 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: using my USA nintendo account
May 21, 2019 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i won't be able to download the apk from play store because of region locking and all
May 21, 2019 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i bet i can get the apk elsewhere and sgn in with my nintendo account and it will work just like it did for dragalia lost
May 21, 2019 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom steam has a decent enough refund system
May 21, 2019 10:58 PM - DeslotlCL: at least you got in, whenever i try to get in a closed beta i never get in, whole life has been of bad luck when it comes to raffles and such... reason of why i never bothered to go to a casino lmao
May 21, 2019 10:59 PM - DeslotlCL: still sad about that, have been a hige mario kart player since a child and really wanted to give this one a try, but oh well... life sucks
May 21, 2019 11:32 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Hi
May 21, 2019 11:36 PM - Chary: I remember the smash 3DS beta or whatever they had. You had to have a code or something to use it
May 21, 2019 11:36 PM - Chary: The code wouldn’t redeem for me until the beta ended
May 21, 2019 11:36 PM - Chary: That was crummy luck lol
May 21, 2019 11:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: DeslotlCL i'm not so sure i got in
May 21, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't gotten an email
May 21, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't get one when i signed up either, actually
May 21, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i'll get one later
May 21, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did finally get into the geforce now beta though, and it's pretty nice
May 21, 2019 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: besides having to log out and back in every 2 or 3 hours because it kickes me off
May 21, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the hardware is like 3 times as powerful as my gtx 970
May 21, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least
May 21, 2019 11:40 PM - DeslotlCL: have you checked in your spam or promotions folder?
May 21, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i searched, it should show promotions
May 21, 2019 11:41 PM - DeslotlCL: @Chary: ow, if something like that happens to me i would literaly scream lile crazy
May 21, 2019 11:41 PM - DeslotlCL: have seen some people telling the email could show as spam too, for some reason
May 21, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Chary that was a demo not a beta
May 21, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was kinda shit anyway. IIRC just one stage
May 21, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and a few characters
May 21, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't really showing much new
May 21, 2019 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you didnt miss out on much since brawl was better than that demoanyway
May 22, 2019 12:35 AM - Kyouhei: You got into GEforce now too?
May 22, 2019 12:35 AM - Kyouhei: Nice
May 22, 2019 12:35 AM - Kyouhei: I was tinkering with that earlier, myself
May 22, 2019 12:37 AM - Kyouhei: In like 10 minutes I'd managed to find a way to open file explorer, go to internet explorer, and attempt to download stuff lol.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 23, 2019)

May 22, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/R4hkWat.jpg
May 22, 2019 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: So, I'm planning on being a patron for the temp, how does that work?  Does the email need to be the same one I use here?
May 22, 2019 11:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't need to be, you can just add a note once done what your username is on the Patreon and staff will link them
May 22, 2019 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it took half the night and half the day but FF7 HD finally works
May 22, 2019 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/5vlOanC.jpg
May 22, 2019 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, snagged a Toshiba Portege Z30-A last night for only $60. Has some 4th gen i5 in it, either 4 or 8GB of RAM, and either a 128GB or 256GB mSATA SSD in it. Not too bad specs for only $60, only problem with it is the SSD has a password on it but should be able to clear that pretty easily
May 22, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst I can just tear apart my old dead Surface Pro 2 and steal the one from there
May 22, 2019 1:30 PM - Skelletonike: Soon after I commented on Patreon I got the status. No more ads is a blessing for me. <3
May 22, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually use adblock, but I still opted for Patreon anyways cuz GBAtemp is nice 
May 22, 2019 1:38 PM - Skelletonike: Well yeah. I usually do that to.
May 22, 2019 1:38 PM - Skelletonike: I do tend to avoid it on websites I like tho
May 22, 2019 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Phucks
May 22, 2019 7:39 PM - pyromaniac123: 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually use adblock, but I still opted for Patreon anyways cuz GBAtemp is nice  < 
May 22, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 22, 2019 7:41 PM - Flame: 8:39 PM - pyromaniac123: 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually use adblock, but I still opted for Patreon anyways cuz GBAtemp is nice  <  < 
May 22, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban him Flame 
May 22, 2019 7:44 PM - Flame: pyro is my brother from another mother.
May 22, 2019 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it weren't for GBAtemp, I wouldn't have my fancy free desk, or my fancy free chair, or my not so fancy but free thing I can't talk about because I still have to review it but Flame can see because he's a mod ;O;
May 22, 2019 7:45 PM - pyromaniac123: if it werent for gbatemp, i wouldnt have my gbatemp mug
May 22, 2019 7:45 PM - pyromaniac123: i think i still have it somewhere
May 22, 2019 7:46 PM - pyromaniac123: probably one of my most prized possessions
May 22, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have my GBAtemp shirt, from that one shirt run we did and then never did again ;O;
May 22, 2019 7:48 PM - pyromaniac123: and probably this https://i.imgur.com/IKG6ZHX.jpg
May 22, 2019 7:51 PM - pyromaniac123: it's a "door stop" i made
May 22, 2019 7:52 PM - Flame: is it one of those door knocking devcies ive heard about.
May 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Flame, it's a "door stop" 
May 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It stops the doors from being closed 
May 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Flame: fancy
May 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Flame: knock knock its run for life time
May 22, 2019 7:55 PM - pyromaniac123: i took it into work and gave a light tap on one of the changing room doors
May 22, 2019 7:55 PM - pyromaniac123: it works
May 22, 2019 7:56 PM - p1ngpong: SILENCE FOOLS!
May 22, 2019 7:56 PM - Flame: not all the time. i remember once the police had to camp outside this house cause the door stop didnt work.
May 22, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lh74A1d
May 22, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LbscjQ8
May 22, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.taima.tv/r/mxc
May 22, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glPcelsrfc8
May 22, 2019 8:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://twitter.com/TheUncleAlShow/status/1130644491629682688
May 22, 2019 8:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: If you don't like coochie, you're gay
May 22, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO Gaymerz 
May 22, 2019 11:58 PM - mthrnite: coochie is overrated


----------



## TaigaChat (May 24, 2019)

May 23, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm cootchie is good but it can get you n trouble lol
May 23, 2019 4:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't that what parents say to babies when they tickle them? 
May 23, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2019 5:06 AM - Veho: Coochie coochie coo?
May 23, 2019 5:06 AM - Veho: Vagina vagina vagooo?
May 23, 2019 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well I do enjoy a good tickle
May 23, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am he who tickles!
May 23, 2019 5:39 AM - Duo8: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
May 23, 2019 5:39 AM - Duo8: ROUTERRRRRRRRR
May 23, 2019 6:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oy5wCSr.mp4
May 23, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She likes it salty lol
May 23, 2019 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-2-5ghz-12-core-4-3ghz-16-core-cpus-leaked-benchmarked/amp/
May 23, 2019 6:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wG0boz7.png
May 23, 2019 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have seen some of those terms used....
May 23, 2019 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those may be out of context, sort of double entandre
May 23, 2019 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The closest context to now would be like "getting your drain snaked" could be sex or an actual plumbing issue lol
May 23, 2019 6:52 AM - Veho: Double entered'ye.
May 23, 2019 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2019 8:15 AM - Skelletonike: good morrow
May 23, 2019 8:32 AM - Veho: Indeed.
May 23, 2019 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Quite!
May 23, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why is it so annoying when I don't win the lottery.... I know the odds are like 300 trillion to 1 and it's more likely I could spontaneously explode but damn lol
May 23, 2019 8:49 AM - Skelletonike: I don't play the lottery, so I don't worry about that.
May 23, 2019 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just greed eating st me lol
May 23, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: I play the lottery but I don't worry about that.
May 23, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't want much just like 400 million lol
May 23, 2019 8:53 AM - Skelletonike: Eh, I'd be happy with 1mil
May 23, 2019 8:53 AM - Skelletonike: It would be enough to fix things and still invest some.
May 23, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With 400 million I could afford to get all those ol game systems
May 23, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NeoGeo TurboDuo 3DO CDX all those cheap systems lol
May 23, 2019 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted one of those crazy custom MAME machines too
May 23, 2019 9:10 AM - Veho: I would buy a house.
May 23, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/492651646727154696/?%24ios_deeplink_path=pinterest%3A%2F%2Fpin%2F492651646727154696&%24android_deeplink_path=pinterest%3A%2F%2Fpin%2F492651646727154696&amp_client_id=5kroUcAFlKgpKVrpaMz9XvMLZyR3i3y5pYDSpGb04VOWz3CD4fuG5NVOyDY5_lLK&utm_source=168&utm_medium=2160&current_page_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.pinterest.com%2Famp%2Fpin%2F492651646727154696%2F&install_id=20ff63b4be85
May 23, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: Nah, I'd still buy a house.
May 23, 2019 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A house with a dungeon
May 23, 2019 9:50 AM - Veho: Knowing me, the dungeon would just serve as a basement and get filled with junk I can't bring myself to throw away.
May 23, 2019 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, if I won the lottery I don't think I'd even buy a new house, just pay off and fix up my current one, then just sit on a pile of money
May 23, 2019 12:40 PM - Skelletonike: Biggest mistake people make when they win a lot of money is buying expensive houses and cars
May 23, 2019 12:40 PM - Skelletonike: Which also have expensive upkeeping costs
May 23, 2019 12:48 PM - Flame: if i won the lottery... ill buy alot of $1 hookers for tom and psionic
May 23, 2019 12:48 PM - Flame: you are welcome
May 23, 2019 12:48 PM - Flame: it will be the best $5 i spend
May 23, 2019 12:51 PM - Skelletonike: With free STD's?
May 23, 2019 1:12 PM - AtsuNii: why not go for the 99 cent hookers?
May 23, 2019 1:14 PM - Veho: No. The one cent makes all the difference.
May 23, 2019 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/jalopy-free < Free gam
May 23, 2019 6:32 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/oIgS7EWDB9Y
May 23, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ternubater
May 23, 2019 8:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug was here? 
May 23, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheers Tom, post it in the free games thread
May 23, 2019 8:24 PM - Flame: RUN T-HUG! RUN!
May 23, 2019 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: thug doesn't run away from people, he runs after them
May 23, 2019 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chuck norris doesn't run away, people run away from chuck norris. 
May 23, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho was right they raised the price lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9G9YnmcLPI
May 23, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4ow_hK4omQ
May 23, 2019 10:02 PM - DinohScene: I have a sleepy pussy next to me
May 23, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that happens to me a lot 
May 23, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although usually because I wore them out
May 23, 2019 10:24 PM - DinohScene: get your mind out of the gutter Psio
May 23, 2019 10:24 PM - DinohScene: it's just a female cat
May 23, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 24, 2019 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
May 24, 2019 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggGHjNX8o4M
May 24, 2019 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh what makes you think he wasn't talking about a cat? It still fits
May 24, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic that thing is like 400 dollars lol
May 24, 2019 1:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 24, 2019 1:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you have $400 dollars?
May 24, 2019 1:17 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL9iMPx9CpQ Give this seal a egg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 25, 2019)

May 24, 2019 5:10 AM - Veho: mbbbph
May 24, 2019 5:10 AM - Veho: eggs
May 24, 2019 8:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TAFZ7NQ.png
May 24, 2019 8:22 AM - Skelletonike: lol
May 24, 2019 10:11 AM - AtsuNii: outnumbered xd
May 24, 2019 10:44 AM - Veho: https://wegotthiscovered.com/tv/ewan-mcgregor-set-return-obiwan-tv-show/#gallery-7
May 24, 2019 10:55 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, that page has too many ads
May 24, 2019 11:56 AM - kenenthk: Phuck
May 24, 2019 11:59 AM - Veho: no u
May 24, 2019 12:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ktmxv0ejdq8zwa/20190524_140820.jpg?dl=0
May 24, 2019 12:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: just got a package from UPS
May 24, 2019 12:28 PM - kenenthk: Drug tests?
May 24, 2019 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: obviously
May 24, 2019 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: or in your case, reading tests
May 24, 2019 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 24, 2019 12:33 PM - kenenthk: Well they're made in China so it has to be accurate drug tests
May 24, 2019 12:47 PM - Skelletonike: Is that for 3d printing?
May 24, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: correct
May 24, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: arrived all the way from china in 3 days, my printer was just shipped and arrives monday
May 24, 2019 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: also from china
May 24, 2019 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i have a pi + camera waiting at the post office that i'm gonna use for OctoPi
May 24, 2019 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What printer did you get?
May 24, 2019 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Geeetech A20M
May 24, 2019 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's got dual color mixing
May 24, 2019 1:06 PM - Flame: what you planning to print?
May 24, 2019 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: a few things
May 24, 2019 1:06 PM - Flame: like?
May 24, 2019 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwirv6f4nbTiAhUkmYsKHTS-A3kQtwIwAHoECAkQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D7YVG0U57rLI&usg=AOvVaw1KWlFFghMtbAW9_A-4tgcr
May 24, 2019 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2637487
May 24, 2019 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least those two and a couple other things i'm forgetting, probably some stuff for arduino projects eventually
May 24, 2019 1:08 PM - Flame: all those things cost like $1 each
May 24, 2019 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2bKx1cF.mp4
May 24, 2019 1:08 PM - Flame: money well spent
May 24, 2019 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame the cooling mod costs $25 shipped
May 24, 2019 1:10 PM - Skelletonike: I'd like to buy one of the cheaper 3D printers in order to make some custom housing shells.
May 24, 2019 1:10 PM - Skelletonike: Not a priority atm tho.
May 24, 2019 1:10 PM - Flame: i know a mna who knows a man could have got it for you for a dollar
May 24, 2019 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've come across other things where i've thought "wish i had a 3d printer so i could print this" but dismissed it
May 24, 2019 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i'm sure i'll come across many more
May 24, 2019 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: nah, just the stl file is $3 lol
May 24, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't been saving the links for things i thought looked neat but once i have one and i can print anything anytime i'm sure i'll find many uses for it
May 24, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also want to make a SNES inspired pi case
May 24, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can do it with just white and black color mixing
May 24, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: (pal snes/SFC)
May 24, 2019 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: there aren't any good snes pi cases and i want it customized for my needs, like i have a tiny IR receiver for a remote that i want to integrate into the case
May 24, 2019 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: who knows maybe i can even make functional power and reset buttons
May 24, 2019 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: reset cuts power while it's held and power is just a regular power switch
May 24, 2019 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and a functional power led
May 24, 2019 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: those extra little things will take some effort but it's a fun project
May 24, 2019 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't do projects like that without a 3d printer
May 24, 2019 1:18 PM - Skelletonike: Does Inventor work for the 3D printables?
May 24, 2019 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have no idea
May 24, 2019 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: can it make stl files?
May 24, 2019 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Geeetech A20M < Nice, I hear that's a pretty decent printer.
May 24, 2019 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I contemplated grabbing a cheap one, but I couldn't think of enough uses for it for myself to warrant the purchase
May 24, 2019 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: that has been my case as well
May 24, 2019 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i couldn't think of a single concrete use for it at the time but now i have at least a few
May 24, 2019 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: might also print something to hold my switch carts in the pouch, i couldn't find exactly what i wanted online and with the portable dock i now have to fit in there, only a really thin cartridge holder would fit
May 24, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ones i bought are too thicc
May 24, 2019 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like that 3d printed insert you can stick in a regular switch case to make it hold 12 games
May 24, 2019 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: not exactly what i'm looking for, but it is relatively thin
May 24, 2019 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2634818
May 24, 2019 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is more like it
May 24, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2492366
May 24, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh someone did most of the snes pi work for me
May 24, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: it even has a working power switch
May 24, 2019 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: no working reset switch as far as i can tell
May 24, 2019 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a reset button, but i don't know what it does, i'm guessing a soft reset
May 24, 2019 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.thingiverse.com/Jdbye/collections/things-to-make
May 24, 2019 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: does this link work?
May 24, 2019 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: my collection of stuff to make is growing
May 24, 2019 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
May 24, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that Zelda charging stand, looks neato
May 24, 2019 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's more for my cousin, he lost his switch kickstand
May 24, 2019 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk which design is best so i just added a few
May 24, 2019 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: may do a custom design on it anyway, i can actually do the sheikah slate logo in cyan and my cousin loves botw
May 24, 2019 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope i can simply import some SVG of the sheikah slate logo into a modelling program and use it as a sort of stencil on the model
May 24, 2019 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i have no idea how this works
May 24, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put an Android tablet in it?
May 24, 2019 4:48 PM - kenenthk: My cat keeps licking my hair
May 24, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 24, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lick her back
May 24, 2019 7:22 PM - Veho: ken's cat be all like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjSqj6GUtik
May 24, 2019 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what is your favorite pasta shape? 
May 24, 2019 7:59 PM - Veho: I don't like pasta.
May 24, 2019 8:22 PM - mthrnite: I'm having penne pasta soaked in balsamic viniagrette
May 24, 2019 8:22 PM - mthrnite: shit's the bomb
May 24, 2019 8:23 PM - mthrnite: buttload of feta, some tomatoes and diced chicken. Oh man.
May 24, 2019 8:26 PM - Veho: Stop making me rethink my dislike of pasta.
May 24, 2019 8:28 PM - Veho: I have to admit it never occurred to me to not drown pasta in oil and/or butter.
May 24, 2019 8:28 PM - Veho: This soaked in vinegar thing sounds interesting.
May 24, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How could you not like pasta? There's so much variety and deliciousness that can come from pasta
May 24, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: Nah.
May 24, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TIL Veho has no taste and I should never trust his opinion on anything 
May 24, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: How do you know I have no taste until you've tasted me?
May 24, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: 
May 24, 2019 9:07 PM - Joe88: https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/24/18638539/huawei-microsd-card-sd-association-us-trump-ban
May 24, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
May 24, 2019 11:16 PM - pyromaniac123: i read somewhere that china is thinking of banning export of rare earth minerals to the us
May 25, 2019 1:07 AM - mthrnite: trump and china playing ping pong is getting boring
May 25, 2019 1:10 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/WdaXTSseXHc


----------



## TaigaChat (May 26, 2019)

May 25, 2019 4:11 AM - kenenthk: Wasnt there a emulator disc for the 360 img out there?
May 25, 2019 6:31 AM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/Em7aXeN
May 25, 2019 8:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Battlefront_II_(2005_video_game) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Battlefront_II_(2017_video_game)
May 25, 2019 8:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: wtf EA
May 25, 2019 11:15 AM - AsPika2219: Happy 65th birthday to late Sudirman Hj Arshad.  Special thanks to Google for making special doodle with Sudirman picture on this website! https://www.google.com/doodles/sudirman-arshads-65th-birthday 
May 25, 2019 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Google wont thank you back stop it
May 25, 2019 2:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/T8bKOXj.jpg
May 25, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho it's true
May 25, 2019 4:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug was here again? 
May 25, 2019 4:35 PM - Chary: Maybe
May 25, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2019/05/24/amds-3rd-gen-ryzen-is-the-most-exciting-processor-launch-in-a-decade/amp/
May 25, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll wait for release and real world benchmarks before I really say I'm excited about Zen 2
May 25, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I am stoked because hopefully Ryzen 2xxx CPUs will drop a ton, which would be nice.
May 25, 2019 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want the new new lol
May 25, 2019 5:48 PM - Flame: but can it run crysis tho?
May 25, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Barely but with a good overclock you could hit 20FPS
May 25, 2019 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 25, 2019 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be getting a Ryzen PC at some point next week, for review 
May 25, 2019 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'll be a cheapo shit one, so I plan on upgrading it at some point lol
May 25, 2019 7:10 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats going on here?
May 25, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: https://www.businessinsider.co.za/scientists-invented-a-testicle-cooler-device-to-help-combat-male-infertility-2019-1
May 25, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: This.
May 25, 2019 8:32 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Please enter a valid message.
May 25, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should have called it the Ice xubes
May 25, 2019 8:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: World health organization = WHO 
May 25, 2019 8:51 PM - Veho: They should call it Snowballs.
May 25, 2019 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dragonballs? 
May 25, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 25, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time on Dragon Nuts B Chode uses the balls to summon the external drag queen.
May 25, 2019 9:55 PM - Megadriver94: Crysis 3 was where Ubisoft should have put the series to rest.
May 25, 2019 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: be better if crysis didnt exist at all
May 25, 2019 10:47 PM - mthrnite: non-existential crysis? that's a switch
May 25, 2019 10:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just beat up the battletoads while playing shovel knight 
May 26, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSuUnuohFwY


----------



## TaigaChat (May 27, 2019)

May 26, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: oh well, a 50 year old tongue feels the same as a fresh one, when you close your eyes  
May 26, 2019 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lok
May 26, 2019 11:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Would be interesting if banned accounts profiles gave a reason for bans, weird when you see old account that are just banned for some reason.
May 26, 2019 11:10 AM - Ericthegreat: And I'm pretty sure it's not that easy to get banned from here lol....
May 26, 2019 11:55 AM - mthrnite: *user was banned for this post*
May 26, 2019 12:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 26, 2019 12:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mods gone awol, banning people like crazy?
May 26, 2019 12:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I better hide
May 26, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ban zem ban zem all!!!!
May 26, 2019 2:05 PM - Flame: oh shit ill hide you guys from the evil mods.
May 26, 2019 2:05 PM - Flame: 
May 26, 2019 2:07 PM - DinohScene: The evil Moderatorz now have possession of three towers.
May 26, 2019 2:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But which one is the true lord of the rings? 
May 26, 2019 2:15 PM - Flame: dinoh is the lord of the ring..... if you know what i mean 
May 26, 2019 2:47 PM - Veho: Sphincter.
May 26, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ring of fire
May 26, 2019 2:57 PM - Flame: too much indian food psionic?
May 26, 2019 2:59 PM - Veho: Ring of Flame.
May 26, 2019 3:01 PM - Flame: yes Veho.. im on fire today
May 26, 2019 3:03 PM - Veho: I'd get that checked out, if I were you.
May 26, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol herpitaids?
May 26, 2019 3:25 PM - Veho: When you get a herpes outbreak on your hemorrhoids.
May 26, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they could cross breed STDs ...
May 26, 2019 6:55 PM - Kitsu-neechan: you wonder too much
May 26, 2019 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably, but not in the way you're thinking
May 26, 2019 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: STDs don't really breed
May 26, 2019 7:01 PM - pyromaniac123: no but people do
May 26, 2019 7:01 PM - pyromaniac123: 
May 26, 2019 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: GMO STDs though? completely possible
May 26, 2019 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know why you would want to do that, maybe to make them spread more easily so you can infect the entire world?
May 26, 2019 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: or spread through other means than sex rather
May 26, 2019 7:04 PM - pyromaniac123: if they spread through means other than sex, would they still be called stds?
May 26, 2019 7:05 PM - pyromaniac123: 
May 26, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
May 26, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Super Transmitted Diseases
May 26, 2019 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 26, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Super STDs for short
May 26, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: because even though it's redundant it gets the point arrows
May 26, 2019 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Across
May 26, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ta5YQw2.jpg
May 26, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: or you could play Oh Sir
May 26, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: same thing but funnier
May 26, 2019 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: some of these are pretty good
May 26, 2019 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rusty Cock Gremlin
May 26, 2019 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Goblin works better than Gremlin though I think
May 26, 2019 7:24 PM - pyromaniac123: goblin sounds dirtier
May 26, 2019 7:44 PM - Veho: Knoblin.
May 26, 2019 7:58 PM - pyromaniac123: teehee
May 26, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6n3pFFPSlW4
May 26, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wtkr.com/2018/08/23/guard-accused-of-having-sex-with-corpse-in-hospital-storage-room/
May 26, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the knob goblin is the scariest goblin
May 26, 2019 10:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlskTqc9CEc 
May 27, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: only if you don't want your knob gobled
May 27, 2019 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 28, 2019)

May 27, 2019 5:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9NMXkWU.mp4
May 27, 2019 5:43 AM - Veho: That guard just wanted to crack upen a cold one with the boys.
May 27, 2019 7:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qUCRmfW.mp4
May 27, 2019 7:47 AM - Skelletonike: Just tried Dauntless on the PS4 yesterday.. Sadly my character wound up looking like an abortion.
May 27, 2019 8:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6KLNaLq
May 27, 2019 9:16 AM - Sicklyboy: Hello and goodbye
May 27, 2019 9:16 AM - Veho: Okay then.
May 27, 2019 9:16 AM - Veho: FINE
May 27, 2019 9:16 AM - Veho: FINE
May 27, 2019 9:17 AM - Veho: GOOD DAY, SIR
May 27, 2019 9:31 AM - Skelletonike: Reminds me of a song.
May 27, 2019 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2019/05/26/amd-reveals-3rd-gen-ryzen-9-3900x-499-12-cores-4-6ghz-with-ryzen-7-and-ryzen-5-models-too/amp/
May 27, 2019 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 70MBs of cache damn
May 27, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if all that cache is gonna have latency issues or not
May 27, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that's kind of the reason why CPU cache sizes hasn't gotten all that big the last few years, the more you cache the higher latency to access all that data
May 27, 2019 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it'd be a huge problem, of course, but I dunno if it'll be any benefit really
May 27, 2019 2:39 PM - T-hug: Captain Marvel 2019 1080p WEB-DL H264 AC3-EVO
May 27, 2019 2:39 PM - T-hug: just out
May 27, 2019 2:39 PM - T-hug: only 1 ive not seen
May 27, 2019 2:55 PM - Flame: T-hug thanks... now run. SAK is around... his out to get you
May 27, 2019 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/5/27/18641190/arms-cortex-a77-mali-g77-premium-smartphone-2020-chip-design
May 27, 2019 6:53 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats with all these lonks in the shoutbox?
May 27, 2019 7:17 PM - Flame: psionic has made it a habit, veho likes to post pics everywhere.
May 27, 2019 8:13 PM - Veho: Lonks?
May 27, 2019 8:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lonkitis 
May 27, 2019 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Yvc8Kus.png
May 28, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: well that didn't come out great, but it sure looks interesting
May 28, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wnvu8mqgtf6ygkd/20190528_025344.jpg?dl=0
May 28, 2019 1:38 AM - Sicklyboy: @Jdbye - that your printer?  Geeetech... A3? Or what?
May 28, 2019 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://japantoday.com/category/crime/Children-among-16-injured-in-stabbing-rampage-at-Kawasaki-bus-stop
May 28, 2019 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 28, 2019 3:12 AM - Sicklyboy: Hello to you, from me a d 4x 12% beers 
May 28, 2019 3:12 AM - Sicklyboy: I am feeling it, Mr. Krabs
May 28, 2019 3:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Can confirm I've been drinking when I've got a swollen GBA SP battery and a bunch of screwdrivers and a leatherman in front of me and I -really want to stab the battery but that's a bad thing to do-
May 28, 2019 3:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly A20M
May 28, 2019 3:52 AM - Sicklyboy: oooooh dual extrusion


----------



## TaigaChat (May 29, 2019)

May 28, 2019 4:16 AM - SG854: Captain Marvel movie was all right
May 28, 2019 5:12 AM - Veho: I heard it was all left.
May 28, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/I8R9s0l.mp4
May 28, 2019 6:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GfDbLoM
May 28, 2019 7:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 28, 2019 7:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm just gonna leave this here
May 28, 2019 7:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/blaster-master-zero-heads-to-steam-june-14.539461/
May 28, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ba3oZAp.jpg
May 28, 2019 7:41 AM - Ericthegreat: Aww yeah after blaster master we should get fake Sonic 2
May 28, 2019 8:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RYctfcp.jpg
May 28, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHCSa7JdOZ4
May 28, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: OH NO BRO
May 28, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho
May 28, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho why would you show me this
May 28, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're harming my wallet Veho
May 28, 2019 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish those Arcade1Up dudes would send me a review unit of one of their cabinets 
May 28, 2019 3:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get the street fighter one 
May 28, 2019 3:49 PM - Flame: ill get the street fighter one if you want SAK... send me your card details
May 28, 2019 3:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't need that. I already have enough street fighter anniversary collection 
May 28, 2019 3:53 PM - Flame: you misunderstood
May 28, 2019 3:53 PM - Flame: send me your card details. so ill buy it for myself
May 28, 2019 3:53 PM - Flame: 
May 28, 2019 3:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 28, 2019 4:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was told that it is not very wise to do such a thing.
May 28, 2019 4:11 PM - Flame: good boy.
May 28, 2019 4:11 PM - Flame: lol
May 28, 2019 4:12 PM - Flame: SAK you really are a good kid. but sometimes i think that goodness is going to be your downfall.
May 28, 2019 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Flame is a moderator on GBAtemp, you can trust him with your card details 
May 28, 2019 4:13 PM - Flame: dont trust Tom, why cause you can trust me.
May 28, 2019 4:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well is either trust the clown or the robot. 
May 28, 2019 4:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This seem like a no win siutation.
May 28, 2019 4:18 PM - Flame: heart you trust must young padawan
May 28, 2019 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I trust whoever puts this on the front page. 
May 28, 2019 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/blaster-master-zero-heads-to-steam-june-14.539461/
May 28, 2019 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OkmdlOaV2JI
May 28, 2019 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
May 28, 2019 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With any luck in a few short hours I will have enough money to buy some neat things  lol
May 28, 2019 5:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rf3CeFq
May 28, 2019 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, had any beef lately? 
May 28, 2019 6:19 PM - Veho: Beef is expensive.
May 28, 2019 7:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about pork? 
May 28, 2019 7:42 PM - Veho: Pork is cheap.
May 28, 2019 7:42 PM - Veho: Also chicken.
May 28, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But porking can be expensive
May 28, 2019 7:49 PM - Veho: Depends on the sow  
May 28, 2019 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about duck? 
May 28, 2019 8:19 PM - Veho: Always good for a f...
May 28, 2019 8:19 PM - Veho: ...oie gras.
May 28, 2019 8:30 PM - mthrnite: synth-meat, it's what I want. no animals were harmed in the production of your bloody rare steak
May 28, 2019 8:31 PM - mthrnite: one step closer to star trek/ heart of gold
May 28, 2019 8:31 PM - mthrnite: we'll be able to print our own meat!!!
May 28, 2019 8:32 PM - mthrnite: produced from a sewage eating bactirium
May 28, 2019 8:34 PM - Veho: I would settle for plant-eating bacteria myself, but you do you.
May 28, 2019 8:35 PM - Veho: mthr 
May 28, 2019 8:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Soup anyone? 
May 28, 2019 8:48 PM - T-hug: Oxtail
May 28, 2019 8:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug is back 
May 28, 2019 8:57 PM - mthrnite: Soup!
May 28, 2019 9:05 PM - mthrnite: i'm so close to buying a oculus quest i can almost smell it.
May 28, 2019 9:05 PM - mthrnite: they make pron for that right?
May 28, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If not that's a hard pass lol
May 28, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the Oculus Quest has a store that only allows you to install Oculus Quest content, possibly not
May 28, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I assume modders will figure out a way to run custom shit anyways so eh
May 28, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so wait for it to be haxked
May 28, 2019 10:24 PM - Joe88: im guessing cracked apps wont be common if at all
May 28, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for less money you could probably rent a hotel room and an escort lol
May 28, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Booze and or drugs not included lol
May 28, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know someone managed to get Beat Saber custom songs on it, so maybe? But Iunno
May 28, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the OS is a custom Android version, but iunno how secure it is really
May 28, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Side loading maybe? Lol
May 28, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on how much control you can get over the OS
May 28, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably be a pain in the ass
May 28, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it have a web browser it think hub has some vr content
May 28, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a web browser, yeah
May 28, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it probably has all the dev related settings locked away, so couldn't sideload anything
May 28, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hookers are cheaper and more interactive lol
May 28, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the mega millions gonna hire so many lol
May 28, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put a few through collage or what ever lol
May 28, 2019 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They always have some crazy plan that doesn't involve being a drug addict and hooker lol
May 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, veho says beef is expensive 
May 29, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it is especially roast beef  lol
May 29, 2019 1:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But my corned beef 
May 29, 2019 1:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want some but is not on discount
May 29, 2019 3:36 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAMC_nNDw8k


----------



## TaigaChat (May 30, 2019)

May 29, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: I bought a $5 R/C car from a local store that deals in suspiciously cheap Chinese crap.
May 29, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: It runs.
May 29, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: But the transmitter range is like 6 feet.
May 29, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: So now it's an office toy.
May 29, 2019 11:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bGW4afE.jpg
May 29, 2019 11:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WzJJDwg.mp4
May 29, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2019 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: There's too much hatred around here z.z
May 29, 2019 3:50 PM - Flame: where?
May 29, 2019 4:01 PM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/pod4g/status/1133185644241543168
May 29, 2019 4:05 PM - Veho: Right here.
May 29, 2019 4:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8655992/
May 29, 2019 4:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 29, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opkIscbHb2s
May 29, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if you can find an Oyua for 5 bucks that might make a cheap box for you 
May 29, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3yk_2b_qmo
May 29, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_ND-4utXkU
May 29, 2019 9:36 PM - migles: someone posted gangstas paradise? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOfZLb33uCg
May 29, 2019 10:02 PM - Subötaï: rip assemblergames
May 29, 2019 10:09 PM - Voxel: Oh bollocks. I still lurk frequently on there 
May 29, 2019 10:46 PM - DinohScene: Assembler dead?
May 29, 2019 10:48 PM - DinohScene: site still works fine for me
May 29, 2019 10:48 PM - Voxel: Did you see the green banner at the top saying they're closing next month?
May 29, 2019 10:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, voxel is back. 
May 30, 2019 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Finally I get my 3d printer to print something with great success
May 30, 2019 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: And it's just a Pi + camera stand/case that's to use with the 3d printer
May 30, 2019 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: And I'm printing the screws too because I'm too cheap and lazy to buy some
May 30, 2019 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 30, 2019 1:14 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Somebody shared malware in ps4 section lol
May 30, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRFzHiL-irY
May 30, 2019 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 30, 2019 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can a game console get a virus?
May 30, 2019 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess some of those brick things could be called a virus?
May 30, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of virus's I am pretty sure I have one
May 30, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally my joints hurt like they broke and I am hot cold hot cold hot cold lol
May 30, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also weak like I feel like fighting off anyone who is not an invalid would be a challenge right now 
May 30, 2019 2:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How can you be hot and cold? 
May 30, 2019 3:56 AM - Veho: Ask Katy Perry.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 31, 2019)

May 30, 2019 4:59 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTHNpusq654
May 30, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: blaarrggghhh I am sick and the one thing I want to do while I am sick is broken... lol (Diablo III)
May 30, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of server crash or something
May 30, 2019 7:10 AM - Undwiz: can a mod thats online please message me
May 30, 2019 7:11 AM - Undwiz: I do not understand this out of no where warning.
May 30, 2019 7:20 AM - Ericthegreat: That happens rarely
May 30, 2019 8:02 AM - Skelletonike: Good morning.
May 30, 2019 8:42 AM - Veho: Your warning says "plagiarism" so I'm thinking you copy-pasted that MagnetDL post from another site verbatim.
May 30, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: And the forum rules say "no plagiarism".
May 30, 2019 8:46 AM - Veho: "NEVER plagiarize another article. Plagiarizing constitutes taking the existing text from another news site, and placing it in your own thread, passing it off as your own work. ALL threads in the USN should be original content."
May 30, 2019 8:46 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/user-submitted-news-post-guide.502691/
May 30, 2019 8:50 AM - Veho: tl;dr; write news articles in your own words.
May 30, 2019 8:55 AM - Skelletonike: Plagiarizing is a pretty serious ofense, a lot of people don't seem to realize it thouugh.
May 30, 2019 8:56 AM - Veho: Well, on a forum dedicated to videogame piracy, I'm not surprised  
May 30, 2019 8:57 AM - Veho: WE DO NOT CONDONE PIRACY 
May 30, 2019 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: lOL
May 30, 2019 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: *Lol
May 30, 2019 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: Well, back in university some people got flunked due to pagiarizing
May 30, 2019 8:59 AM - Skelletonike: They could have been outright expelled though
May 30, 2019 9:03 AM - Veho: Plagiarizing what? Essays? Lab work? Code?
May 30, 2019 9:05 AM - Veho: And didn't they realize all student work is stored and cross referenced automatically? And that google is a thing?
May 30, 2019 9:05 AM - Veho: -_-
May 30, 2019 9:16 AM - Skelletonike: There's a pretty nifty tool that helps students finding out if they have anything plagiarized, but most just don't care. Middle school projects and university ones are different, but oh well.
May 30, 2019 9:17 AM - Skelletonike: Well, they plagiarized stuff from scientific articles without giving proper credit
May 30, 2019 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: others were clever enough to trust wikipedia at face value and not even edit the text. Those were hilarious to watch
May 30, 2019 9:23 AM - Veho: Oh for fuck's sake. The only point of essays is to teach you to rewrite stuff in your own words and then cite the sources.
May 30, 2019 10:21 AM - Skelletonike: too much trouble for most
May 30, 2019 12:26 PM - Minox: You probably deserve to get flunked if you can't even do that
May 30, 2019 12:37 PM - Skelletonike: Sadly a lot of people that do deserve to get flunked manage to pass sometimes.
May 30, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: I guess captain crunch cotton candy is a thing now
May 30, 2019 3:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CAPTAIN CAVE MAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNN 
May 30, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain Morgan best captain 
May 30, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially with coke 
May 30, 2019 4:55 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: ok
May 30, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.grubhub.com/restaurant/mr-pastrami-5417-us-19-ste-105-new-port-richey/969168
May 30, 2019 5:43 PM - Veho: Sorry about that  Grubhub food delivery is not available in your country
May 30, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 30, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDFkDZ4HW3k
May 30, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IoHsNSD
May 30, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kDOPDMF
May 30, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tKvoMvl LOL
May 30, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ONt77D1
May 30, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sAJb2si
May 30, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r1pfqQe.jpg
May 30, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm just learned they are remaking Links Awakening for the Switch
May 30, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEI9kPgX7O4 I am sure I want this... I am also sure it costs more than I am willing to pay lol
May 30, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/B69v7vV2m74?t=3933
May 30, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYP_eN0Sy0Y neat lol
May 30, 2019 10:16 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: hello
May 30, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is there anybody in there
May 30, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: anyone at home
May 30, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFMFHF0neQE
May 31, 2019 1:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/XnETwPJ5Cys


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 1, 2019)

May 31, 2019 4:47 AM - kenenthk: So this girl randomly accepts my friend request a year later
May 31, 2019 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She wants money lol
May 31, 2019 7:58 AM - kenenthk: She always says hi to me then walks away
May 31, 2019 9:02 AM - Veho: SHE WANTS TO FUCK
May 31, 2019 9:10 AM - Veho: Not you, necessarily.
May 31, 2019 9:36 AM - Ericthegreat: lol psi
May 31, 2019 9:36 AM - Ericthegreat: @Ken she probably does like you
May 31, 2019 11:01 AM - GamerzHell9137: Lesbians rock
May 31, 2019 11:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9XQ1iRi.mp4
May 31, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NT7p7puwtU
May 31, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXmqlDJTL5o&feature=em-uploademail
May 31, 2019 1:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/S7Ls70j.png
May 31, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 31, 2019 1:58 PM - Skelletonike: How I wish it was already 7pm
May 31, 2019 2:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1bbRwpH.jpg
May 31, 2019 2:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm lost 
May 31, 2019 2:19 PM - Veho: Hi, Lost. I'm dad.
May 31, 2019 2:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not funny 
May 31, 2019 2:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean on amazon.
May 31, 2019 2:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It says a order I want is possible to have free shipping but I can't figure out how to do it without amazon prime 
May 31, 2019 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to spend $25+ for free shipping without Prime. And it only applies to items that have that Free shipping label (which is pretty much anything handled by Amazon's warehouses)
May 31, 2019 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It literally says that next to the item
May 31, 2019 2:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does that not include games? I tried to pre order super mario maker 2 and Blootstained ritual of the night which is over over $25 
May 31, 2019 2:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It says "Free shipping" next to the item listing 
May 31, 2019 3:23 PM - Skelletonike: Prime is neat though.
May 31, 2019 3:24 PM - Chary: Free shipping usually means it’s third party. You want the little prime 2 day logo
May 31, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Even if they don't have prime?
May 31, 2019 3:36 PM - Skelletonike: If it's the same as the European amazon, anything fullfilled by amazon is Prime
May 31, 2019 3:36 PM - Skelletonike: *fulfilled
May 31, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:24 AM - Chary: Free shipping usually means it’s third party. You want the little prime 2 day logo < Nah, Amazon has free shipping from their warehouses for non-prime users
May 31, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just have to spend $25 or more
May 31, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=527692 <
May 31, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prime gets you free 1 or 2 day shipping, none prime and it's a few days
May 31, 2019 3:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Amazon prime is like almost 100$ 
May 31, 2019 3:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only time I ever paid that much for a subscription might as well be a cable bill or my own rent 
May 31, 2019 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: I pay 5€ for prime?
May 31, 2019 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: and I get prime video which has cool series and allows for download (thing that netflix doesnt)
May 31, 2019 3:48 PM - Chary: A cable bill? What? THose are like 100 a month
May 31, 2019 3:49 PM - Chary: I pay 50 a year I think? Cuz I snagged a college email
May 31, 2019 3:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Actually for my bill, it's cable, with internet and phone all in one is almost $300 
May 31, 2019 3:49 PM - Chary: It might have gone up. Idk
May 31, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And rent is hella more expensive that $100 a month unless you live in the shittiest part of the US
May 31, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay $120 a year, but it's worth it cuz I use Amazon a ton
May 31, 2019 3:50 PM - Chary: I couldn’t even find a place to rent under 500 a mo lol
May 31, 2019 3:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cable bill for renting the box for each room, then the channel packages, the internet with 50MBPS and telephone with caller id 
May 31, 2019 3:50 PM - Chary: I’d die without amazon. I use their grocery thing, Prime for everything, my parents use prime video etc
May 31, 2019 3:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is god awful fees for stuff that seem like nonsense.
May 31, 2019 3:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who knew that having only one option for tv, internet and phone services means endless fees that sound important but try to make me pay more?
May 31, 2019 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: Yeah, yearly sub is around 35€ here
May 31, 2019 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: for amazon prime
May 31, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is a convenience fee for access to 911 and i thought it was a free emergency hotline 
May 31, 2019 3:53 PM - Chary: Lol cable companies love to tack on fees
May 31, 2019 3:53 PM - Skelletonike: As for internet, phone etc, three mobile phones with unlimited plafond plus a tablet, plus house phone plus internet costs 74€ a month
May 31, 2019 3:53 PM - Chary: I have 1gbps unlimited fiber with ATT for 50/mo
May 31, 2019 3:54 PM - Chary: I think my phone plan (I don’t pay for it) is unlimited data for 40?
May 31, 2019 3:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean I like having tv and internet and stuff, but $300 for that seems like over kill 
May 31, 2019 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: I only have 200gb atm, since I have so many phones associated with the contract, it increases te price a bit.
May 31, 2019 3:54 PM - Chary: I ditched cable TV a long time ago
May 31, 2019 3:54 PM - Chary: Not worth imo
May 31, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never had it to begin with in my own home, definitely not worth it
May 31, 2019 3:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It be cheaper to just have Hulu/netflix and such >_>
May 31, 2019 3:56 PM - Skelletonike: If I only had a phone it'd e around 40€ for 1gb, just checked
May 31, 2019 3:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or get a antenna or something
May 31, 2019 3:56 PM - Skelletonike: Around here you cant have tv without internet
May 31, 2019 3:57 PM - Skelletonike: or internet without tv
May 31, 2019 4:03 PM - Veho: Don't you have broadcast TV?
May 31, 2019 4:06 PM - DinohScene: lol, fuck cable
May 31, 2019 4:06 PM - DinohScene: Why should I pay an X amount a month when I never watch it
May 31, 2019 4:11 PM - Skelletonike: There are 4 broadcast channels
May 31, 2019 4:18 PM - chrisrlink: lol [email protected] Dinoh
May 31, 2019 4:18 PM - chrisrlink: the only cable i use is for net
May 31, 2019 4:19 PM - DinohScene: HDMI 1,2,3,4 Component 1, AV 1, 2, 3, VGA 1, USB 1, 2 and ethernet
May 31, 2019 4:19 PM - DinohScene: think I got more then 4 broadcast "channels" ;p
May 31, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh you got 4 hdmi ports? That's pretty rare
May 31, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK considering all the monthly subscriptions you need (Netflix, Hulu, HBO, prime video...) to get every show through streaming (depending on what you watch of course) it can end up equally expensive or more expensive than cable
May 31, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it sure is more convenient when you want to watch a specific thing
May 31, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: I still like TV when I just want to watch something and I don't care what I watch
May 31, 2019 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or, I always care, but just care less
May 31, 2019 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: ATM I only have prime. Been addicted to The Thick <3
May 31, 2019 4:33 PM - Veho: The Thick?
May 31, 2019 4:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well Jdbye, the rental for the box to watch cable on is just 
May 31, 2019 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least there won't be a rental fee for that, for something like hulu which has those networks, I can get access to them without the rental of a box thingy to use it on cause I can use any other thing with hulu access 
May 31, 2019 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So they making a midevil remake, what if they do ape escape remake?
May 31, 2019 5:40 PM - DinohScene: JD, yep, 4 HDMI in me telly
May 31, 2019 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Well my old job called me
May 31, 2019 6:16 PM - Veho: What did they call you?
May 31, 2019 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It better not be a booty call 
May 31, 2019 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Trying to get me back
May 31, 2019 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It is a booty call 
May 31, 2019 6:23 PM - Veho: Exes, man.
May 31, 2019 6:23 PM - Veho: Here's a song for ya:
May 31, 2019 6:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utbeH4ivHis
May 31, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://twistedfood.co.uk/creamy-lemon-chicken-pasta-bake < Made this for dinner today
May 31, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was pretty good
May 31, 2019 10:50 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: owo whats this?
May 31, 2019 11:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lemon chicken? What bout orange chicken? 
Jun 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Ericthegreat: hAd to ask my wife why it says salt and pepper to taste
Jun 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Ericthegreat: she said thats normal
Jun 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Ericthegreat: so so many people do not use enough salt and pepper
Jun 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Ericthegreat: is so sad
Jun 1, 2019 1:41 AM - Ericthegreat: cause i guess the pepper will burn them severly or somthing.....


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 2, 2019)

Jun 1, 2019 4:18 AM - IncredulousP: i never use salt nor pepper. doesn't really taste different to me with or without
Jun 1, 2019 4:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 1, 2019 10:37 AM - DinohScene: I like salt
Jun 1, 2019 10:48 AM - Ericthegreat: I really hope he's jokeing about no salt or pepper
Jun 1, 2019 11:30 AM - Flame: i like salt on top of my enemies tears
Jun 1, 2019 12:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:40 PM - Ericthegreat: so so many people do not use enough salt and pepper < I mean, that's totally subjective. You probably just like to drown stuff in it 
Jun 1, 2019 12:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on what I'm making, and who I'm making it for, on how much salt/pepper I might toss in something
Jun 1, 2019 12:38 PM - Flame: bye bye to iTunes
Jun 1, 2019 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About fucking time, iTunes has been utter shit for years
Jun 1, 2019 12:42 PM - Flame: my sister, mum and dad have iPhone as main phone. i did not need to use iTunes once.
Jun 1, 2019 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait what?
Jun 1, 2019 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: what happened to itunes?
Jun 1, 2019 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: correction, itunes has always been shit
Jun 1, 2019 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i love pepper, it's never enough for me no matter how much pepper you add ill always add more
Jun 1, 2019 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think the amount of pepper i use would probably make the food inedible to many people but im so desensitivitized
Jun 1, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: correction, itunes has always been shit < When iTunes first released, it was pretty ok for a couple of years. It was a decent music manager for the time
Jun 1, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When Apple started adding bloat BS is when it got shit, around the time the first iPhones released
Jun 1, 2019 2:33 PM - Ryccardo: and removed adjustable shuffle
Jun 1, 2019 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was never ok
Jun 1, 2019 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hear on mac its decent though
Jun 1, 2019 2:37 PM - mthrnite: It's decent but yeah it does too many things, probably good they're breaking it up
Jun 1, 2019 2:37 PM - mthrnite: as long as they dont fubar my playlists
Jun 1, 2019 2:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 1, 2019 2:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FIRST DAY OF JUNE 
Jun 1, 2019 3:22 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 14 DAYS TILL JUNE 15TH
Jun 1, 2019 3:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What happens on that day? 
Jun 1, 2019 4:24 PM - Ryccardo: sciresm buys switch emunand implementation from "xecuter"
Jun 1, 2019 7:18 PM - p1ngpong: sup yall
Jun 1, 2019 7:40 PM - DinohScene: Hi p1ng <З
Jun 1, 2019 7:41 PM - p1ngpong: HI
Jun 1, 2019 7:43 PM - DinohScene: how're you lad?
Jun 1, 2019 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you think sciresm would give TX money?
Jun 1, 2019 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's more likely to be the other way around
Jun 1, 2019 11:31 PM - Ericthegreat: wtf its p1ngpong
Jun 1, 2019 11:31 PM - Ericthegreat: nice to see your not dead
Jun 1, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: no it isnt, dont lie
Jun 1, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 1, 2019 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng knows i'm only joking
Jun 1, 2019 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NO POOP IN SHOUT BOX 
Jun 2, 2019 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: says who?
Jun 2, 2019 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's called the shitbox for a reason
Jun 2, 2019 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's all shit
Jun 2, 2019 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: on a serious note i don't know why it's called the shitbox tbh
Jun 2, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah I remember iTunes at first wasn't too horrible QuickTime was awesome before YouTube QuickTime was my movie trailer go to
Jun 2, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIzv_01GHk


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 3, 2019)

Jun 2, 2019 7:23 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol guys what did pdnehhd have against chary?
Jun 2, 2019 12:14 PM - AsPika2219: Countdown to Happy Eid Al-Fitr @ Aidilfitri on this Tuesday or Wednesday! 
Jun 2, 2019 1:12 PM - migles: hey @Ericthegreat what did i miss? i mean about chary and pdnehhd
Jun 2, 2019 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly just a butthurt WiiUBricker dupe
Jun 2, 2019 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: UV glue is great
Jun 2, 2019 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: "Kursty Krab is unfair, Mr.krabs is in there, standing at the concession, plotting his oppression" 
Jun 2, 2019 8:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yvHaMdn.mp4
Jun 2, 2019 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jpq490ida6ue24/Screenshot%202019-06-02%2022.58.36.png?dl=0
Jun 2, 2019 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: printing myself a 10x3 switch card holder for my pouch
Jun 2, 2019 9:33 PM - Megadriver94: IMO user there are better people who deserve to be a GBAtemp reporter than Xzi, as quite a number of his mannerisms are like that of the averaage Buzzfeed
Jun 2, 2019 9:35 PM - Megadriver94: Cont. modern MSNBC and CNN news reporter. He can call me whatever name he wants; that doesn't change the fact that he is a woke fool.
Jun 2, 2019 9:35 PM - Megadriver94: Yup
Jun 2, 2019 9:35 PM - Megadriver94: There, I said it
Jun 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Chary: 2:23 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol guys what did pdnehhd have against chary?
Jun 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Chary: what did i miss lol
Jun 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Chary: if you guys have seen the guy that's been freaking out about "shipping" and making 50 alts
Jun 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Chary: thats him
Jun 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Chary: i think hes mad i found his 90th alt
Jun 2, 2019 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2019 9:43 PM - Scarlet: his ships were the realest shit, he will be missed
Jun 2, 2019 9:43 PM - Scarlet: #JaffarXNino4lyf
Jun 2, 2019 9:44 PM - Chary: if it was wiiubricker the whole time i wouldnt expect it but itd be disappointed
Jun 2, 2019 9:44 PM - Chary: i'd be*
Jun 2, 2019 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2019 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's sunday and it's hot
Jun 2, 2019 9:51 PM - DinohScene: that it indeed is
Jun 2, 2019 10:02 PM - AtsuNii: too hot
Jun 2, 2019 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: EARLY SUMMER! 
Jun 2, 2019 10:11 PM - DinohScene: Thunder! : D
Jun 2, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too hot for summer next on Jerry Springer
Jun 2, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This temperature is out of control making people take off their cloths and leaving it's red hot marks on skin!!!
Jun 2, 2019 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/x3ff19p401n5iml/Screenshot%202019-06-03%2000.29.15.png?dl=0
Jun 2, 2019 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am amazed at the skill needed to code something that makes sure 3d printers print over the correct areas the correct number of times
Jun 2, 2019 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, it never takes the same path twice in a row, it's all randomized for strength, but they made it work
Jun 2, 2019 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i see it taking paths that look like it's navigating a maze it amazes me it still prints correctly
Jun 2, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it 3D print an ovapositor?
Jun 2, 2019 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Jun 2, 2019 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: all done: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ap8klt4j5az10s0/20190603_004717.jpg?dl=0
Jun 2, 2019 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that should have enough slots to last me a few years 
Jun 2, 2019 11:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, how bad is Nvidia Tesla hardware 
Jun 2, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean the tegra X2?
Jun 3, 2019 12:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, TESLA, not TEGRA 
Jun 3, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What do you mean by hardware? Cuz if you're referring to the instrument panel, then the old ones use a potato Tegra 3
Jun 3, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The new ones (I think 2018+) use some random x86 thing, don't think anyone knows the specs
Jun 3, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The autodrive thing is a PX2, which is based on the X2 as Jdbye mentioned
Jun 3, 2019 12:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was talking about Nvidia Geforce Now thing 
Jun 3, 2019 12:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi said that they used something called Nvidia Tesla hardware GPU
Jun 3, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh, you mean the fucking badass GPGPUs? Those are like some of the highest end processors you can find. They have fucking insane computational power
Jun 3, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In FLOPS, a Tesla V100 is like 8TFLOPs. An RTX Titan is like 0.5TFLOPS
Jun 3, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's what you use when you want to compute a fuckton of data quickly
Jun 3, 2019 12:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Seems like a lie to me, I tried playing Yakuza Kiwami 2 on there, and there is no way it can get consistent 60FPS 
Jun 3, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was probably playing 20 games of that at the same time
Jun 3, 2019 1:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So what the hell is Geforce now anyway? A single GPU processing a bunch of games being played at the same time, or a remote controlled custom built PC? 
Jun 3, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's server hardware, not gaming PCs
Jun 3, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Multiple people use the same CPU/GPUs at the same time
Jun 3, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The more people using your specific server, the laggier it might get
Jun 3, 2019 1:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, well I never knew that 
Jun 3, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how all game streaming services work
Jun 3, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It would be utterly impractical and expensive to use separate PCs for every user
Jun 3, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus normal lag from distance too
Jun 3, 2019 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 3, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm honestly amazed it works at all
Jun 3, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, it's not that surprising to be honest
Jun 3, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, fucking Linus did it with a basic desktop server lol
Jun 3, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just virtualization, pretty much
Jun 3, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though when Linus did it he had to use separate GPUs, but meh lol
Jun 3, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but wasn't that with in the same building?
Jun 3, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do local streaming but that I expect to be fine
Jun 3, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Input lag is shit, yeah, but its bearable if you're not playing any fast pace games
Jun 3, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been playing the latest season of DIII
Jun 3, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one's pretty cool
Jun 3, 2019 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I finished off Rage 2 a few days ago
Jun 3, 2019 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was pretty meh, much like the first game lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it played pretty well. Was just repetitive as fuck
Jun 3, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that sucks
Jun 3, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had too much hope for it lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd say it's worth a play through, if you liked the first one. Main story is quite short, only took me like 15 hours to beat
Jun 3, 2019 2:54 AM - Duo8: ~~~~
Jun 3, 2019 3:46 AM - HarvHouHacker: Viewing the earliest news articles of GBAtemp. Gosh, some people like to cuss too much...
Jun 3, 2019 3:46 AM - HarvHouHacker: At the same time, it's kinda neat.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 4, 2019)

Jun 3, 2019 8:04 AM - Skelletonike: Another working day :'(
Jun 3, 2019 12:50 PM - Veho: I discovered an anti-energy drink today: https://slowcow.com/
Jun 3, 2019 12:51 PM - Veho: Like a reverse Red Bull. Contains sedatives instead of caffeine.
Jun 3, 2019 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice idea but i dont think any of these are actually gonna help you sleep, just make you relaxed
Jun 3, 2019 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: chamomile and valerian root certainly don't help me sleep
Jun 3, 2019 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: "No Slow Cow® does not induce sleep, drowsiness nor fatigue. Except if you are suffering from insomnia; Slow Cow® contains Valerian, which helps relieve non-chronic insomnia caused by exhaustion or burnout, thereby making it easier to fall asleep."
Jun 3, 2019 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh okay
Jun 3, 2019 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that's not what it's for
Jun 3, 2019 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: contrary to what they say i don't think i would take it right before something stressful where you have to concentrate like a test, seems like you would just not be able to focus as well
Jun 3, 2019 1:29 PM - Veho: Nah. none of these are supposed to make you sleep, they are all described as "relaxing without making you drowsy"
Jun 3, 2019 1:29 PM - Veho: And in fact theanine has the best effect when combined with caffeine.
Jun 3, 2019 1:39 PM - Veho: And apparently not being jittery helps you focus.
Jun 3, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does, but that's why i think it's good to be well rested but not too relaxed
Jun 3, 2019 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I find that working 38 hours out of 48 hours helps me sleep fine... lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I just slept 9 hours so maybe I could use a bit more.
Jun 3, 2019 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: what happened to the last 10?
Jun 3, 2019 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly driving lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:06 PM - MarcusCarter: But driving is work...
Jun 3, 2019 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked 3 8 hour shifts one day so basically 24 hours straight, then got like 5 hours of sleep then worked 16 hours the next day lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:08 PM - MarcusCarter: Sounds... rough. 
Jun 3, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm wait I worked 40 hours out of 48 lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A new personal best! lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to see if I can get over 96 hours in a week  lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:09 PM - MarcusCarter: http://www.quickmeme.com/img/2b/2b59169f37bedb1885dced695d3d508238871e2143d33446e5aca434f8efac15.jpg
Jun 3, 2019 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: personal worst i would say
Jun 3, 2019 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am at the point in my life where "Hmmm be home with the wife.. or go to work.... well shit let me shave and get ready!!!" lol
Jun 3, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One pays me money and I get to hang out with people that don't complain and make my life miserable the other takes money and does negative shit 24 hours a day
Jun 3, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a no brainer
Jun 3, 2019 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's how you end up with a divorce
Jun 3, 2019 2:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EVQvxZA.mp4
Jun 3, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye you think so? hmmm one can only hope lol
Jun 3, 2019 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: :/
Jun 3, 2019 4:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67WWrtWvxFw 
Jun 3, 2019 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW6DDLM56ps
Jun 3, 2019 7:21 PM - ars25: Well this sucks my switch decided to magically remember some internet access points which I deleted before hacking it. It then downloaded some game updates to nsps I installed so now I'm fucked.
Jun 3, 2019 9:20 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: should i be amazed that 2/5 most viewed threads of Wii -Tutorials is made by me
Jun 3, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.indieretronews.com/?m=1
Jun 4, 2019 12:05 AM - mthrnite: Got my oculus quest today, shit's pretty rad
Jun 4, 2019 12:08 AM - mthrnite: battery life sux tho and it's front heavy af
Jun 4, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn on it? Lol
Jun 4, 2019 12:11 AM - mthrnite: I watched hooters girls in thailand dancing from a foot away
Jun 4, 2019 12:11 AM - mthrnite: in 3d
Jun 4, 2019 12:12 AM - mthrnite: they were totes cool with it too
Jun 4, 2019 12:12 AM - mthrnite: being a lech was never so easy
Jun 4, 2019 12:13 AM - mthrnite: tbh i can't rip the fucking thing away from the kids at this point
Jun 4, 2019 12:13 AM - mthrnite: i'll spend some quality time with it tonight and flesh things out
Jun 4, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 5, 2019)

Jun 4, 2019 9:25 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's no way that can be a good VR experience with mobile hardware
Jun 4, 2019 1:06 PM - Skelletonike: Well, those cheap ones where you put the phone in, are decent enough to watch some kinky japanese VR porn. 
Jun 4, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what Modern Vintage Gamer's gbatemp account is
Jun 4, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it's this? https://gbatemp.net/members/mvg.448976/
Jun 4, 2019 2:02 PM - Skelletonike: No idea on who that is.
Jun 4, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I think so also he is 46 lol
Jun 4, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It links to his Youtube channel so maybe
Jun 4, 2019 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7CIVZNn3Fg
Jun 4, 2019 2:07 PM - migles: I don't like much that MVG dude
Jun 4, 2019 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnJZQM6yMI8
Jun 4, 2019 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 4, 2019 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: migles why not, he brings homebrew knowledge to the masses, and he always mentions not to use video guides and links the proper guides
Jun 4, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn Toshiba and their damn good security 
Jun 4, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That Portege Z30-A I bought has a Supervisor password in the BIOS along with that SSD password, which apparently is impossible to clear cuz it's stored in the EEPROM of the BIOS chip
Jun 4, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SSD password I could probably get around no problem, but the boot menu is disabled so I can't boot to USB or anything to do lol
Jun 4, 2019 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Specs were even half ok, has an i5 4300U and 8GB of RAM. The mSATA SSD was only 128GB, but hey that's enough for me lol
Jun 4, 2019 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try contacting the company that originally bought the laptop, see if they'll give me the supervisor password lol
Jun 4, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: get the password from the seller?
Jun 4, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was a donation from Goodwill
Jun 4, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can try "super" as the supervisor password, all caps, caps S, and lowercase, might work
Jun 4, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I'm asking the original company who owned it
Jun 4, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was the supervisor password on the school PCs when i was in 6th or 7th grade lol
Jun 4, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: they had this setup that would discard any changes to the disk after a reboot, but the super password allowed me to bypass that and install games that would stay there
Jun 4, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i abused the hell out of it
Jun 4, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause i overheard the IT guys saying the password in the library
Jun 4, 2019 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine it'll be more complex than that, it was apparently owned by someone who worked at Bloomberg lol
Jun 4, 2019 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bloomberg.com/ <
Jun 4, 2019 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst I'll just replace the mobo
Jun 4, 2019 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can find one with an i7 4600U for only $55, which is the same as I paid for the laptop
Jun 4, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like you could short out the area where the password is being held and clear it somehow
Jun 4, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like a AAA battery and 2 wires at the right spot on the eprom or something
Jun 4, 2019 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine that'd turn it into a brick since it's stored on the eeprom with the BIOS lol
Jun 4, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgbWtxv_hqM
Jun 4, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have a Pi Tom do the video thing lol
Jun 4, 2019 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty cool looks like you just flash a new BIOS
Jun 4, 2019 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, won't work for this laptop
Jun 4, 2019 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The password is stored in multiple places
Jun 4, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only way to unlock it 100% is knowing the password, or figuring out the Challenge/Response code that you can generate
Jun 4, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which can either be done by Toshiba for a ton of money, or by a couple third party dudes who reversed engineered the generator...for a ton of money
Jun 4, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly cheaper to just buy the damn mobo replacement lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:24 PM - Ryccardo: either flash someone else's eeprom backup, or reverse the bios and remove the check entirely lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, it seems like there aren't any EEPROM backups that are actually clean 
Jun 4, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've found about a dozen that are asking for the same issue, removing the supervisor password lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, none that will support my particular laptop's config
Jun 4, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sucks Tom
Jun 4, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a plan buy a new mobo and return the old and get your money back lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if I buy that i7 mobo to replace it with, it's still a pretty ok deal for the laptop. 128GB SSD, i7 4600U instead of an i5 4300u, and 8GB of DDR3 for only $110 total
Jun 4, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a great deal
Jun 4, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The equivalent for something "working" goes for like $150-$200 on ebay
Jun 4, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was on ShopGoodwill?
Jun 4, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 4, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/68440141 < Was this
Jun 4, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Battery still holds a charge, which was nice
Jun 4, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/69161113
Jun 4, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need that amp Tom? lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do appear to be able to boot to USB if I remove the mSATA drive, but I can't do anything with it
Jun 4, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm boot a USB Hirens disk?
Jun 4, 2019 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might pull the mSATA drive out of my old Surface Pro 2, maybe see if I can at least install Windows or something on it which might be nice
Jun 4, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be some tools to clear the password....
Jun 4, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would, but the drive doesn't show up if I plug it back in after booting to USB
Jun 4, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hirensbootcd.org/usb-booting/
Jun 4, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use a second USB enclosure on the drive maybe format it?
Jun 4, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's an mSATA drive, I don't have any mSATA enclosures 
Jun 4, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't have any 2.5" SATA drive bays
Jun 4, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your PC have an mSata port?
Jun 4, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It kinda looks like it has an M.2 slot though, which is...interesting 
Jun 4, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just slap it in there and crack it or format it? lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, my desktop only has M.2, no mSATA
Jun 4, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work one might 
Jun 4, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, doesn't either lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like cheapo ish mSATA to USB adapters are $15, probably won't bother with it lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on the drive if it's like 200GBs I would just toss it lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was like 1TB I might spend the money trying to recover it lol
Jun 4, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only 128GB
Jun 4, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But mSATA drives are a bit expensive for high capacity, so meh
Jun 4, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, clearing the password off the SSD shouldn't be a problem once I can actually access the BIOS
Jun 4, 2019 7:54 PM - Ryccardo: it will be
Jun 4, 2019 7:54 PM - Ryccardo: ata disks don't have an erase all without password command, unlike SDs
Jun 4, 2019 7:54 PM - Ryccardo: at least it's not an hitachi, I guess
Jun 4, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.atlantisbahamas.com/
Jun 4, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the lotto tonight lol
Jun 4, 2019 8:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi will go to red lobster for dinner 
Jun 4, 2019 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ugh, why does MS need 52 screws for the damn Surface Pro 2 mobo?
Jun 4, 2019 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna rip out the mSATA drive in mine since it's dead, might as well try that out and see if it'll work but goddamn taking it apart is so awful lol
Jun 4, 2019 8:58 PM - Ryccardo: that's less screws than apple keyboards
Jun 4, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they like to screw with you 
Jun 4, 2019 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, looks like I may be getting a new vehicle now lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: t****** in the Lincoln Aviator is pretty much dead, cost about $2500 to replace and IMO it's probably not worth it
Jun 4, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Jun 4, 2019 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad claims he knows a guy who will buy it for like $4k, but I kinda doubt it lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: t******** are expensive lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, no idea how you afford all those midget t****** amputee hookers ;O;
Jun 4, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hard work and getting busy lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
Jun 4, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With luck lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you win, buy me a new car ;O;
Jun 4, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ok
Jun 4, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smart car with monster truck tires? Lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love a Tesla, but way out of my price range
Jun 4, 2019 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Saw a 2013 Nissan Leaf, only $10k and only had 5,000 miles on it supposedly lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was tempted, but I think I'll pass lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you win lottery yet? When you taking Tom To red lobster? 
Jun 4, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto I'd probably nbuy a summer home in Michigan lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably buy like half of Detroit if you wanted to ;O;
Jun 4, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tesla's are super nice Tom the Drs all drive them here
Jun 4, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had $60k just sitting around I'd totally buy a Tesla Y
Jun 4, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But alas, Tom BombaPoor
Jun 4, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol I drive a Honda Fit
Jun 4, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far on the "probably take a good look at" is a 2011 Nissan Murano
Jun 4, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.kbb.com/nissan/murano/2011/ <
Jun 4, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AWD, nice options, sits in the budget ok-ish
Jun 4, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/69461486 Except Pacman a nice bundle
Jun 4, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: cars.com Tom
Jun 4, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best place on the net 
Jun 4, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to get around to fixing my 2600 
Jun 4, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just buy a new one or a 7800 lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's how we found the Murano we're lookig at lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite car shopping web page to be honest
Jun 4, 2019 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, it'd only cost $10 and like 20 minutes of work to fix the one I got, so probably will juts do that eventually
Jun 4, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But with the 7800 you could play all 3 of those games lol
Jun 4, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll pick up a 7800 at some point
Jun 4, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just 3-4 years down the line when I pay off whatever car I buy 
Jun 4, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the 7800 didn't live long enough to see it's real potential 
Jun 4, 2019 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although nothing was going to fix the sound issues... lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was pretty on par with the NES IIRC
Jun 5, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically speaking
Jun 5, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True but none of the games came close to the NES in terms of quality lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean don't get me wrong it has a few good
Jun 5, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "gems" lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, games just weren't there
Jun 5, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the graphics chip in the 7800 also ran at a lower resolution, and then the audio chip was just trash so devs said fuck it
Jun 5, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Food Fight is fun on it and Asteroids is nice and I think a couple of others where better but very few.
Jun 5, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had more RAM though, 4kb vs the NES's 2kb lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it could do more colors and better animation and more sprites
Jun 5, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it had "unlimited" sprites but with lots of caveats
Jun 5, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The sound chip was just the 2600's sound chip 
Jun 5, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A few carts had a sound chip in the cart so it could do semi decent sound that way lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Ball Blazer or what ever it was called and I think Comando used it?
Jun 5, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3TUybTbEm74?t=107 Oh yeah it had to have had the extra chip.... 26000 was not doing that kind of sound lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi is ready for red lobster 
Jun 5, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ENSwJx15vq0?t=370 I think the NES version is still better lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Red Lobster has gotten so bad  we ordered some food from them like a week ago, it was meh at best lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I make so much better for about the same price
Jun 5, 2019 12:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But they have shrimp fettuccine  
Jun 5, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom makes seafood Lasagna lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I make a nice shrimp garlic fettuccine 
Jun 5, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lobster tails cooked in butter and king crab in beer and old bay seasoning 
Jun 5, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh hmmm beer butter old bay seasoning sauce... I should try to make that a thing
Jun 5, 2019 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You supposed to drink beer. 
Jun 5, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm Diablo III does not like my build.... lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just did the thing where you get the parts for the hellfire amulet... I guess your not supposed to one shot both of the bosses at the same time in Torment X difficulty lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: immediate disconnect lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just the game going "over 1 billion damage???"
Jun 5, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuj1rXVBJn8


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 6, 2019)

Jun 5, 2019 11:30 AM - kenenthk: My last day at work is on Sunday
Jun 5, 2019 12:15 PM - Flame: good luck ken
Jun 5, 2019 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fucking fuck. I finally managed to pull the mSATA drive from my Surface Pro 2 (which is a measly 64GB ) and it looks like the BIOS is using legacy boot, not UEFI, so it won't boot from that drive
Jun 5, 2019 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course the boot order for this thing is setup so USB booting is absolutely last, so it tries booting via network instead of USB when the SSD is plugged in lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll setup Serva and try and network boot install Windows or something lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:49 PM - Ericthegreat: That or use
Jun 5, 2019 12:49 PM - Ericthegreat: There are boot CDs that can help you boot
Jun 5, 2019 12:49 PM - Ericthegreat: Try plop
Jun 5, 2019 12:50 PM - Ericthegreat: I used to use it to USB boot on a old system that didn't support USB boot
Jun 5, 2019 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not that it doesn't support USB booting
Jun 5, 2019 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just last in the priority
Jun 5, 2019 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since Network boot is second, it just keeps retrying network boot instead
Jun 5, 2019 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr I bought this laptop and it has a Supervisor password for the BIOS that can't be cleared and the SSD it came with had an SSD password so can't do anything with it
Jun 5, 2019 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I pulled the mSATA drive from my Surface Pro 2 out, in the hopes I could boot from that, but it looks like the BIOS is setup for legacy boot, not UEFI, so it won't boot it
Jun 5, 2019 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it looks like the SATA controller for this particular laptop doesn't support hot swapping, so I can't just cheese it either it seems lol
Jun 5, 2019 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Network booting should be easy enough though, I've had to setup Serva a few times to install Windows XP on an old P3 laptop I had that had no disk drive
Jun 5, 2019 12:58 PM - Skelletonike: Does anyone here have an opinion on chinese car stereos?
Jun 5, 2019 12:59 PM - Skelletonike: https://pt.banggood.com/4_1-Inch-HD-Bluetooth-In-Dash-Car-Stereo-Audio-MP5-MP3-Player-USB-AUX-FM-AM-Radio-p-1153697.html?rmmds=detail-left-hotproducts__3
Jun 5, 2019 12:59 PM - Skelletonike: was thinking abour purchasing that one since the pioneer one I had ordered from a local store never arrived.
Jun 5, 2019 1:00 PM - Skelletonike: meant this one: https://pt.banggood.com/4_1-Inch-1080P-Full-Touch-bluetooth-Steel-Control-Aux-Car-Mp5-Player-p-1458194.html?rmmds=category&ID=564389&cur_warehouse=CN
Jun 5, 2019 1:00 PM - Skelletonike: posted wrong link
Jun 5, 2019 1:08 PM - Veho: I've bought a bunch of Chinese electronics from Banggood over the years and I can confidently say I have no idea.
Jun 5, 2019 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's really just kind of random on how good it's going to be
Jun 5, 2019 1:09 PM - Veho: It's always a gamble but this one seems decent and at tht price it's not much of a risk.
Jun 5, 2019 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy, Network boot and Windows install success!
Jun 5, 2019 1:16 PM - Veho: Eyyy macarena.
Jun 5, 2019 1:25 PM - Skelletonike: I'll also need to find an adapter to make the steering wheel stalk work. But I can't find it anwhere
Jun 5, 2019 1:26 PM - Skelletonike: well, I find it in uk stores which don't ship to portugal.
Jun 5, 2019 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What vehicle you got? I could take a look, I used to do a bit of car audio stuff a few years ago so I got a few places I can check
Jun 5, 2019 1:50 PM - Skelletonike: It's a Citroen Xsara (N1) 1.4HDi
Jun 5, 2019 1:50 PM - Skelletonike: Forgot to press enter after typing that.
Jun 5, 2019 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What year?
Jun 5, 2019 1:51 PM - Skelletonike: 2003
Jun 5, 2019 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll see what I can find 
Jun 5, 2019 1:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 5, 2019 2:05 PM - Skelletonike: Thanks
Jun 5, 2019 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found a couple on ebay that'll ship to Portugal but it's pretty expensive ._.
Jun 5, 2019 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: £25 for the adapter + £20 for shipping >.>
Jun 5, 2019 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CITROEN-PICASSO-C2-C5-CAR-STEREO-STEERING-STALK-CONTROL-ADAPTOR-LEAD-PC99-212/254185414654?epid=19017013334&hash=item3b2ea19ffe:g:gx8AAOSwFjlZsarh < Oh that's a little better
Jun 5, 2019 2:17 PM - Skelletonike: Oh? That one's pretty cheap.
Jun 5, 2019 2:18 PM - Skelletonike: Shame they don't have chinese patch leads
Jun 5, 2019 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, would have to figure that out yourself if you go with cheapo chinese headunit
Jun 5, 2019 2:22 PM - Skelletonike: I'm still pretty bummed about my Pioneer stereo order being canceled after waiting for a month .-.
Jun 5, 2019 2:23 PM - Skelletonike: Bastards haven't even issued a refund and it's been nearly 2 months :S
Jun 5, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ItKqBT7aJg
Jun 5, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clone N64 system
Jun 5, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/06/03/229245/chinas-crispr-babies-could-face-earlier-death+
Jun 5, 2019 4:15 PM - Skelletonike: This made me laugh more than it should while I'm at work: https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a83OMoV_460svvp9.webm
Jun 5, 2019 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bam, 12GB of RAM in this bad boy now 
Jun 5, 2019 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stole a 4GB stick from an HP Elitebook I had lol
Jun 5, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was the same exact model as the 8GB stick that was in it originally, just the 4GB variant lol
Jun 5, 2019 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The battery on this thing is impressive for it's size. Been on it for like 2.5 hours now and it's only at 79% so far, with "6 hours" left according to Windows
Jun 5, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's even got a trackpoint for ultra precision ;O;
Jun 5, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 12GBs you could have two tabs open in Chrome!!! Lol
Jun 5, 2019 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 5, 2019 5:32 PM - H1B1Esquire: By my calculations, with 12GB, you should at least have enough space to open two instances of Chrome with four tabs each.
Jun 5, 2019 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This thing is pretty decent, for it's size
Jun 5, 2019 5:32 PM - H1B1Esquire: Of course, you can't have any other application open.
Jun 5, 2019 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ran Cinebench to see how well it turbos and it stayed at 2.6ghz on all 4 threads, max temp was only 66C for it's tiny little cooler
Jun 5, 2019 5:33 PM - H1B1Esquire: Overclock it!
Jun 5, 2019 5:33 PM - H1B1Esquire: I think that's still a joke...right?
Jun 5, 2019 5:34 PM - H1B1Esquire: Are we still backtracing things, too?
Jun 5, 2019 6:20 PM - kenenthk: I may get a write up on my last day 
Jun 5, 2019 6:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Jun 5, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0aF8ejxkgw
Jun 5, 2019 7:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you win the lottery yet so you can go to red robbins? 
Jun 5, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one won I need to get more tickets  lol
Jun 5, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the bright side it's over 500 million dollars now lol
Jun 5, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could buy like my own town or something lol
Jun 5, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could buy a $1000 monitor stand!
Jun 5, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 5, 2019 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or buy truffles, the most expensive food 
Jun 5, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
Jun 5, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 530 million dollars
Jun 5, 2019 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buy the rights to futurama and make a new season 
Jun 5, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy the rights to LJN and have them make more games... lol
Jun 5, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBFjpE1BaXk
Jun 5, 2019 8:07 PM - DJPlace: if you do buy LJN call it Laughing Joke Nuts
Jun 5, 2019 8:08 PM - DJPlace: yep saw that
Jun 5, 2019 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buy the ninja turtles and make them fight marvel characters 
Jun 5, 2019 8:42 PM - T-hug: Pokemon Detective Pikachu.2019.1080p.HDRip.X264.AC3-EVO
Jun 5, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, T-hug is here 
Jun 5, 2019 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time to party 
Jun 5, 2019 8:52 PM - T-hug: *dances*
Jun 5, 2019 11:33 PM - SG854: Spoiler: Antman crawls in Mewtwo’s butt and kills him.
Jun 6, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Hot
Jun 6, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: :vulpes:
Jun 6, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 6, 2019 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Thug it's real? I've seen so many fake rips of detective Pikachu already
Jun 6, 2019 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Already seen the movie but my friends haven't
Jun 6, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, it's real
Jun 6, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Grabbed it earlier, looks good.
Jun 6, 2019 12:21 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats craking shutbox?
Jun 6, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt9L1jCKGnE
Jun 6, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZbDhgum5gg


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 7, 2019)

Jun 6, 2019 4:55 AM - kenenthk: Phuck
Jun 6, 2019 8:05 AM - Skelletonike: Damn I'm tired x.x
Jun 6, 2019 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, about 12 hours after I got that damn laptop working, it no longer POSTs 
Jun 6, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried the usual stuff, still refuses to boot
Jun 6, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess it's a good thing I ordered that replacement mobo lool
Jun 6, 2019 1:54 PM - Flame: have you tried turning it off and on again?
Jun 6, 2019 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit Flame, no I didn't
Jun 6, 2019 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're 100% right, I bet that'll fix it up.
Jun 6, 2019 1:57 PM - Flame: *dances borat style*
Jun 6, 2019 1:58 PM - Flame: you are welcome
Jun 6, 2019 4:21 PM - Skelletonike: Is there anyone going to E3?
Jun 6, 2019 4:34 PM - Ryccardo: not me, too far away for something that makes less and less sense since mass access to the internet
Jun 6, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary and Hells Malice are going to cover it for the Temp
Jun 6, 2019 5:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If Psi won the lottery, he could go too 
Jun 6, 2019 5:15 PM - Jiehfeng: Sooo, no Stadia news roundup?
Jun 6, 2019 5:42 PM - Duo8: it's game streaming what else is there to know?
Jun 6, 2019 5:43 PM - Duo8: $70 for the controller, $10/mo if you want 4K
Jun 6, 2019 5:44 PM - Jiehfeng: I dunno. Since there was a livestream event with some announcements, I thought there would be enough news to make a thread.
Jun 6, 2019 5:45 PM - Duo8: well there were game announcements
Jun 6, 2019 5:45 PM - Duo8: nothing that i cared for though
Jun 6, 2019 5:45 PM - Jiehfeng: I wonder though. Will the service work in other countries other than where they are selling the founders edition
Jun 6, 2019 5:46 PM - Duo8: they have a list of countries in the original announcement
Jun 6, 2019 5:46 PM - Duo8: so yeah only in certain countries
Jun 6, 2019 5:46 PM - Jiehfeng: Ah, shame.
Jun 6, 2019 5:47 PM - Duo8: but hey guess what they somehow made the thing has less input lag than your brain
Jun 6, 2019 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: $10 a month for 4K games? 
Jun 6, 2019 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's better than netflix, can't even get HD without paying more than $12 
Jun 6, 2019 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I doubt most of america's internet can handle it
Jun 6, 2019 5:56 PM - Duo8: you still have to buy the games
Jun 6, 2019 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Even worst now that the net neutral thing was a big issue
Jun 6, 2019 5:56 PM - Duo8: also 4K requires only 35mbps
Jun 6, 2019 5:57 PM - Duo8: so probably slightly above youtube tier
Jun 6, 2019 6:07 PM - Jiehfeng: The internet requirement is crazy low. Any connection should suffice for the minimum quality.
Jun 6, 2019 6:09 PM - Jiehfeng: I have fibre internet, this would be a piece of cake for me. I hope they allow it in other countries, I'd love to try some sweet 4K HDR at 60fps.
Jun 6, 2019 6:10 PM - Jiehfeng: Also no, you don't need to buy the games unless you want them forever. The $10 sub is enough to play everything.
Jun 6, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish everyone could get the internet like here 100/100 for 30 bucks a month
Jun 6, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FIOS but they call themselves something else now
Jun 6, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frontier or something
Jun 6, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh nice.... They have an upgrade special 200/200 for 39.99 that's pretty tempting double speed for 10 bucks
Jun 6, 2019 6:24 PM - Jiehfeng: I pay way more than 40 and only get 100/50 ;-;
Jun 6, 2019 6:24 PM - Jiehfeng: That sounds like heaven
Jun 6, 2019 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It makes the summer here almost tolerable Florida lol
Jun 6, 2019 7:19 PM - Veho: Wanna buy a rock?  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/584969490/calming-pebble-natural-soothing-simplicity/description
Jun 6, 2019 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not buying a rock
Jun 6, 2019 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just so charlie brown can be happy on halloween 
Jun 6, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a worry stone
Jun 6, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The old old term for it lol
Jun 6, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worry_stone
Jun 6, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you could just rub this one all over your neck and you'll be worry and stress free for life ;O;
Jun 6, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/hHL3SaW.png
Jun 6, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 6, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: It's not a worry stone, scroll down to the comparison chart, you'll see it is infinitely better than a worry stone  ;O;
Jun 6, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gIrkdew.png
Jun 6, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: ;O;
Jun 6, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: This reminds me so much of Apple's marketing.
Jun 6, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: "This is the exact same product as another existing product, but ours comes in white and costs more and is therefore superior."
Jun 6, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol pretty much
Jun 6, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may have some worry stones around here, back when I was into collecting crystals and stones, they would sell them at the mineral shows
Jun 6, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the way soap stone feels but I liked the look of some of the other stones better
Jun 6, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzK57gMc-3w
Jun 6, 2019 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wtf are mineral shows? Sounds like a scam
Jun 6, 2019 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: "let me show you these excellent crystals that will cure all your ailments, available at the entrance"
Jun 6, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mineral shows aren't focused on the BS "HURRRR CRYSTAL HEALING" thing
Jun 6, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's for geologists and people who like fancy looking stones
Jun 6, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, originally, I'm sure now there are retarded shows like that now
Jun 6, 2019 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably lol
Jun 6, 2019 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's cool I guess
Jun 6, 2019 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We went to one for school once, when I was I think like 10? It was pretty fancy, had a lot of cool looking minerals and such
Jun 6, 2019 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Geodes look cool, but you have to look around to find them at a decent price, they're not actually worth much but people like overcharging
Jun 6, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Some mines let you mine your own
Jun 6, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: That would be one cool memory to display
Jun 7, 2019 12:11 AM - mthrnite: I've got geodes up the wazoo.
Jun 7, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: mthr you shouldn't be putting geodes in your wazoo!
Jun 7, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You might tear something 
Jun 7, 2019 1:04 AM - mthrnite: I had my wazoo fortified
Jun 7, 2019 1:04 AM - mthrnite: but that said, you're probably right


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 8, 2019)

Jun 7, 2019 7:54 AM - Veho: I thought the expression was "out the wazoo".
Jun 7, 2019 8:04 AM - Veho: I guess that comes later.
Jun 7, 2019 8:05 AM - Skelletonike: Hum... Is it bad to check out 9gag while at work? z.z
Jun 7, 2019 8:07 AM - Veho: Yes.
Jun 7, 2019 8:07 AM - Veho: Also imgur and Facebook.
Jun 7, 2019 8:07 AM - Veho: Funnyjunk is right out.
Jun 7, 2019 8:11 AM - Skelletonike: I need to check facebook and instagram due to my job tho
Jun 7, 2019 8:12 AM - Skelletonike: I also use imgur from time to time to quickly upload some images
Jun 7, 2019 8:14 AM - Skelletonike: Also need to use twitter and youtube (I work in e-commerce and I'm responsible for the company website/online store and the marketplaces)
Jun 7, 2019 8:15 AM - Veho: We have a screenshot plugin that uploads screenshots to imgur so I "have" to use imgur at work.
Jun 7, 2019 8:15 AM - Veho: The fact I then browse it for hours is entirely unrelated.
Jun 7, 2019 8:19 AM - Skelletonike: loool x'D
Jun 7, 2019 8:25 AM - Skelletonike: hard to make an excuse to use 9gag sadly z.z
Jun 7, 2019 1:50 PM - Ericthegreat: The E3 box is cool
Jun 7, 2019 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: imgur for work? Weird
Jun 7, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg_lWcB_DWU
Jun 7, 2019 6:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk8POUhLwM8


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 9, 2019)

Jun 8, 2019 6:48 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck woke up at 2
Jun 8, 2019 10:15 AM - Duo8: that's great
Jun 8, 2019 10:15 AM - Duo8: i wish i could do that
Jun 8, 2019 10:16 AM - Duo8: i'm actually most excited for AMD at e3
Jun 8, 2019 10:16 AM - Duo8: where's the option?
Jun 8, 2019 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: why AMD? I am also excited for them in general, but
Jun 8, 2019 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: what specifically at E3
Jun 8, 2019 10:45 AM - Duo8: navi GPUs
Jun 8, 2019 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Phuck
Jun 8, 2019 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I must say, for being so "modern" and new, this Toshiba laptop has been incredibly easy to work on
Jun 8, 2019 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just took the mobo out, legit took me like maybe 5 minutes cuz it was so simple
Jun 8, 2019 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't have to undo a billion screws or tear up any tape or anything, just the CPU heatsink, fan, battery, and then 5 screws holding the mobo in lol
Jun 8, 2019 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And like 6 cables
Jun 8, 2019 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, start to finish it took me like 15 minutes
Jun 8, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: didnt Toshiba leave the laptop stuff behind?
Jun 8, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: and y i cry evry tim
Jun 8, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: my poor chromebook
Jun 8, 2019 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just consumer laptops, they still make business level ones IIRC
Jun 8, 2019 3:06 PM - Flame: wow really?
Jun 8, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jun 8, 2019 3:07 PM - Flame: fuck...
Jun 8, 2019 3:07 PM - Flame: :|
Jun 8, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The one I got is one of their business level ones from like 2014 or 2013, it's quite good
Jun 8, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only weighs like 2.5lbs, which is pretty light for a 13.3" laptop
Jun 8, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like a bit over 1kg, for you metric scum ;o;
Jun 8, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to flash my OS image onto it now so it's UEFI and not disgusting legacy boot and should be pretty much ready to do whatever I want to do with it
Jun 8, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty much nothing 
Jun 8, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, benchmarks are worse with this i7 than they were with the i5 
Jun 8, 2019 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For some reason the CPU is throttling itself to only ~2.4ghz, when it should be able to run at 2.9ghz on both cores
Jun 8, 2019 7:49 PM - NoNAND: why does the shoutbox even exist, it's such a total mess here
Jun 8, 2019 8:04 PM - Veho: Shut up.
Jun 8, 2019 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why do the forums even exist, it's such a total mess there
Jun 8, 2019 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why does the internet even exist, it's such a total mess there
Jun 8, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why does life exist, it's such a total mess there
Jun 8, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because fuck you, that's why 
Jun 8, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 8, 2019 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: KOJIMA WARNED YOU! 
Jun 8, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: KOJIMA SHOULD HAVE BEEN LESS CRYPTIC THEN
Jun 8, 2019 8:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: KOJIMA DOESN'T KNOW THE DEFINITION OF CRYPTIC 
Jun 8, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably needs new thermal paste?
Jun 8, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *@Tom lol*
Jun 8, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm 4 years in a tough environment laptop could be used up paste?
Jun 8, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the BIOS is throttling for the sake of battery time?
Jun 8, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: Or the laptop is a piece of crap?
Jun 8, 2019 8:56 PM - p1ngpong: gay bee a temp
Jun 8, 2019 8:57 PM - Sakitoshi: laptops throttle for multiple reasons
Jun 8, 2019 8:57 PM - Sakitoshi: temperature and being on battery power are the main ones
Jun 8, 2019 8:57 PM - Sakitoshi: t. laptop user for years now
Jun 8, 2019 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOING 
Jun 8, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BONG
Jun 8, 2019 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you see this? 
Jun 8, 2019 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk8POUhLwM8
Jun 8, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I check XTU, it keeps hitting a current limit which is odd
Jun 8, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It hits the 15w W max for the CPU just fine, though
Jun 8, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Both when plugged in and when on battery
Jun 8, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why it hits a current limit, the battery and the power adapter are both the same exact one for the i5 and i7 model of this laptop
Jun 8, 2019 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried upping voltage and wattage in XTU, but just wouldn't take
Jun 8, 2019 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too big a deal, it's like a 5% performance loss but that's perfectly fine if the thing works 
Jun 8, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thermals are still quite good, hasn't hit above 71C when under max load
Jun 8, 2019 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's got fresh paste, since I had to remove the cooler when I swapped the mobo anyways 
Jun 8, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I just need to get a bigger mSATA drive in this thing and I'll be all set.
Jun 8, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been thinking about getting an mSATA to M.2 adapter, would probably be cheaper to do that and buy a 256GB M.2 drive vs 256GB mSATA
Jun 9, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNtBRZN6Do0
Jun 9, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDJL0a9dDs8
Jun 9, 2019 1:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5ybWw9u.jpg
Jun 9, 2019 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: just make sure the m.2 drive supports sata
Jun 9, 2019 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i ordered a crucial MX500 for my laptop, 120gb is just not enough and after many years i've finally reached the point where i don't have enough room left to install larger windows updates and there's nothing more i can delete
Jun 9, 2019 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i'll stick the old 120GB in my desktop, which doesn't get used that often but i need it for demanding games and waiting for it to boot is boring
Jun 9, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i also ordered an i7 980X as a "cheap" upgrade to the i7 920 in my desktop and hopefully keep it going for a couple more years
Jun 9, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: and a tube of arctic mx4


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 10, 2019)

Jun 9, 2019 2:38 PM - Veho: I finally tried a KFC Double Down and either the portions are severely reduced and underseasoned where I live, or all the media hysteria about artery-clogging mountains of sodium-filled meats were ramblings of pathetic weaklings.
Jun 9, 2019 2:45 PM - H1B1Esquire: Pfft, Veho, don't be silly--you need to go to McDonald's for you artery-clogging goodness; McGangbang, anyone?
Jun 9, 2019 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: sodium is hardly the issue
Jun 9, 2019 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: H1B1: tried a mcgangbang, meh
Jun 9, 2019 2:45 PM - H1B1Esquire: You know, two chicken patties between a burger patty....with all the sauce
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - H1B1Esquire: Oh, you know!
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i 3d printed a replacement kickstand for my spigen phone case
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: works great
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - H1B1Esquire: did you try all the McGangbangs?
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are more?
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - H1B1Esquire: Yeah.
Jun 9, 2019 2:46 PM - H1B1Esquire: I'll get the list
Jun 9, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: think the big mac variant would be good, i just did the original (and it's one chicken patty and two burger patties)
Jun 9, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: mcdouble just isn't a very good burger so it's not a good basis
Jun 9, 2019 2:47 PM - H1B1Esquire: https://metro.co.uk/2015/07/18/this-is-how-to-order-the-mcdonalds-secret-menu-wtf-is-a-mcgangbang-5301858/
Jun 9, 2019 2:48 PM - H1B1Esquire: its pretty much slutting it up with the menu
Jun 9, 2019 2:48 PM - kenenthk: Last day at work 
Jun 9, 2019 2:48 PM - H1B1Esquire: Neapolitanshakes, fries in the  Neapolitanshakes
Jun 9, 2019 2:48 PM - H1B1Esquire: ken, enjoy the time off
Jun 9, 2019 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Yeah my old job called me at the worst time I was about to pay off my car
Jun 9, 2019 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: not to say i haven't had good mcdoubles the patties just tend to be dry at mcd 80% of the time
Jun 9, 2019 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a big surprise considering they come precooked and are just reheated
Jun 9, 2019 2:50 PM - H1B1Esquire: .....you at least order fries with no salt, with salt on the side, right....right?
Jun 9, 2019 2:51 PM - kenenthk: McDonalds did international burgers here for like a day I missed out
Jun 9, 2019 2:52 PM - H1B1Esquire: .....and we all miss McDonald's pizza
Jun 9, 2019 2:52 PM - H1B1Esquire: 4real
Jun 9, 2019 2:53 PM - kenenthk: I believe you can still get it in Florida
Jun 9, 2019 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Ask psi
Jun 9, 2019 2:53 PM - kenenthk: I actually like McDonalds app they have good deals often
Jun 9, 2019 2:54 PM - kenenthk: But everytime I use it the fuckin employees act like they have no idea how to use it
Jun 9, 2019 2:55 PM - H1B1Esquire: Nahh, the last one closed in 2017, I think
Jun 9, 2019 2:56 PM - H1B1Esquire: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwic0aiW1NziAhUM0FkKHfaWAXcQFjADegQIARAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymail.co.uk%2Ffemail%2Ffood%2Farticle-4848514%2FLast-2-McDonald-s-selling-pizza-forced-stop.html&usg=AOvVaw2CNi9C7gD-ZU61_6o0P8C6
Jun 9, 2019 2:56 PM - H1B1Esquire: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-4848514/Last-2-McDonald-s-selling-pizza-forced-stop.html
Jun 9, 2019 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Hellthyjunkfood did a video on it recently I think it's just the worlds biggest McDonalds there
Jun 9, 2019 2:56 PM - H1B1Esquire: therer....fuckin google
Jun 9, 2019 2:57 PM - H1B1Esquire: Ah, I went for "discontinued menu items" to see if I could re-create them
Jun 9, 2019 2:57 PM - H1B1Esquire: you kinda can't
Jun 9, 2019 2:57 PM - H1B1Esquire: at least in-house
Jun 9, 2019 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Oh maybe it was just pasta could've sworn I saw a recent food video on it
Jun 9, 2019 3:00 PM - H1B1Esquire: BTW, the Mcd's app isn't as fun as Wendy's app
Jun 9, 2019 3:00 PM - H1B1Esquire: mc pasta?
Jun 9, 2019 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I did https://youtu.be/XvgwfN9lOZY
Jun 9, 2019 3:01 PM - H1B1Esquire: ahh yeah
Jun 9, 2019 3:01 PM - H1B1Esquire: at the largest mcdonald's
Jun 9, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Like I say pdi could probably get you one
Jun 9, 2019 3:03 PM - H1B1Esquire: in the Philippines.....one day, I'll check it out
Jun 9, 2019 3:03 PM - H1B1Esquire: psionic?
Jun 9, 2019 3:04 PM - H1B1Esquire: or was "10:53 AM - kenenthk: Ask psi" the original typo??
Jun 9, 2019 3:04 PM - H1B1Esquire: pdi or psi, and if psi, psionic R?
Jun 9, 2019 3:05 PM - kenenthk: I just call him psicotic usually
Jun 9, 2019 3:05 PM - H1B1Esquire: ah, fair--I'll definitely let a few peopl know if I run out that way
Jun 9, 2019 3:06 PM - H1B1Esquire: ...even though I want that McBeer
Jun 9, 2019 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Jesus 8.99 for a small pizza there
Jun 9, 2019 3:06 PM - H1B1Esquire: fuck it, I need a McVacation
Jun 9, 2019 3:07 PM - H1B1Esquire: and take a Mctrip on a McPlane
Jun 9, 2019 3:07 PM - kenenthk: I get a unpaid vacation tomorrow
Jun 9, 2019 3:07 PM - H1B1Esquire: I guess thats a McWin?
Jun 9, 2019 3:07 PM - H1B1Esquire: no work for no money sounds legit
Jun 9, 2019 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Technically I'll be paid for my last week of work
Jun 9, 2019 3:09 PM - H1B1Esquire: I'd hope so!
Jun 9, 2019 3:09 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather have 2nd shift then 3rd graveyard was killing me
Jun 9, 2019 3:10 PM - H1B1Esquire: 3rd is nice--way less asshole
Jun 9, 2019 3:10 PM - H1B1Esquire: assholes outside*
Jun 9, 2019 3:11 PM - kenenthk: That's the main reason I left asshole management
Jun 9, 2019 3:12 PM - H1B1Esquire: understandable--why work in a place you hate
Jun 9, 2019 3:12 PM - H1B1Esquire: with asshole people
Jun 9, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Retail graveyard cant find something you're stupid no one ever asks because of it
Jun 9, 2019 3:14 PM - H1B1Esquire: well, that's when you take it upon yourself to show people how stupid they are, in the nicest way possible
Jun 9, 2019 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Kid gave me that attitude I was like at least I ask princess
Jun 9, 2019 3:15 PM - H1B1Esquire: I love detailing flawed systems and how to fix the problem to make _____ as efficient as possible
Jun 9, 2019 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Then you get the sucks ups that jump up and do whatever they say
Jun 9, 2019 3:16 PM - H1B1Esquire: Pfft, I let that shit fly, until I pull the rug out
Jun 9, 2019 3:16 PM - H1B1Esquire: as in
Jun 9, 2019 3:16 PM - H1B1Esquire: I'll let you chill and not work while I work hard to cover your ass
Jun 9, 2019 3:16 PM - H1B1Esquire: then, I'll suddenly stop and watch you burn
Jun 9, 2019 3:17 PM - H1B1Esquire: of course, after talking to someone about taking a break and where I left off
Jun 9, 2019 3:17 PM - kenenthk: That was the issue at the store part timers took their time full timers had to bust ass
Jun 9, 2019 3:17 PM - H1B1Esquire: so they can see , no work was done while I was gone
Jun 9, 2019 3:17 PM - H1B1Esquire: because I was the only one working
Jun 9, 2019 3:18 PM - H1B1Esquire: that's one reason I don't do retail
Jun 9, 2019 3:18 PM - kenenthk: It was different my first time there then people quit and left hired part timers that don't wanna learn assistants even took their time
Jun 9, 2019 3:18 PM - H1B1Esquire: I can't take it anymore
Jun 9, 2019 3:19 PM - H1B1Esquire: too many fucked up people; from customers to co-workers, I just dislike people in retail
Jun 9, 2019 3:19 PM - H1B1Esquire: its not them, but the systm of "quotas" and all the shit
Jun 9, 2019 3:19 PM - kenenthk: I was like fuck it and just started throwing crap around
Jun 9, 2019 3:20 PM - kenenthk: July would've been my 4 year mark doing night stock
Jun 9, 2019 3:20 PM - H1B1Esquire: thats not terrible--I did sales for a year
Jun 9, 2019 3:20 PM - H1B1Esquire: after stock for a year
Jun 9, 2019 3:20 PM - H1B1Esquire: fuck. that. shit.
Jun 9, 2019 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Came back for 6 months say how bad it got then decided to go back to my janitorial job
Jun 9, 2019 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Saw*
Jun 9, 2019 3:21 PM - H1B1Esquire: transition to retail merchandiser
Jun 9, 2019 3:21 PM - H1B1Esquire: I did that and banked well
Jun 9, 2019 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Good people at the store dumb workers took me back when I quit without notice the first time
Jun 9, 2019 3:21 PM - H1B1Esquire: shittttt, I got a couple grand in reimbursements
Jun 9, 2019 3:22 PM - kenenthk: I was making $13 an hour and only bringing back 750 when I made 12 at the hospital bringing home 800
Jun 9, 2019 3:22 PM - H1B1Esquire: tthats the motto--"good people, bad store"
Jun 9, 2019 3:23 PM - H1B1Esquire: they probably thought "comissions"
Jun 9, 2019 3:23 PM - H1B1Esquire: but you could have done a different tax dependency?
Jun 9, 2019 3:23 PM - H1B1Esquire: dunno
Jun 9, 2019 3:23 PM - H1B1Esquire: I'm about to bbl--going to get lunch and (a non-Mc) beer
Jun 9, 2019 3:23 PM - kenenthk: It was mostly the scanners fault they order like 5 casses of the same crap it sits then we get new items it sits on backstock because the workers dont ask I literally found like 10 casses of expired new product no bothered to ask
Jun 9, 2019 3:24 PM - kenenthk: No one*
Jun 9, 2019 3:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Rw9R7lq.jpg
Jun 9, 2019 3:31 PM - Veho: "Opening will be delayed."
Jun 9, 2019 3:46 PM - kenenthk: "Now hiring."
Jun 9, 2019 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Lol those girls must be like wtf
Jun 9, 2019 4:12 PM - H1B1Esquire: I think I deserved that non-Mcbeer, and non-Mcgangbang sandwich
Jun 9, 2019 4:13 PM - H1B1Esquire: veho, that Game$top deserved that
Jun 9, 2019 4:13 PM - H1B1Esquire: ken, thats how you have to leave thwm
Jun 9, 2019 7:27 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol....
Jun 10, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/smrc2dU_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 10, 2019 12:48 AM - Sicklyboy: BATTLE FUCKING ROYALE
Jun 10, 2019 12:48 AM - Sicklyboy: TODD FUCKING HOWARD HAS DONE IT AGAIN
Jun 10, 2019 12:48 AM - Sicklyboy: godddddd whyyyyyy
Jun 10, 2019 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jun 10, 2019 1:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy, calm down 
Jun 10, 2019 1:07 AM - Sicklyboy: Commander Keen mobile game.  LGR is rolling in his grave and he isn't even dead.
Jun 10, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 10, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: His body was spinning so hard in the grave it traveled back in time?
Jun 10, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_1BGK7fmCg
Jun 10, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/D0CAIMR_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 10, 2019 2:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Tonight I was working on the PC of a 21 year old guy.  I asked him if he had seen Chernobyl (the show) yet. He says no and goes to look it up. He types in "True Noble"  .......That says a lot about my accent.
Jun 10, 2019 2:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vulpes is back 
Jun 10, 2019 2:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who wants to pet the fox 
Jun 10, 2019 2:24 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: No pet. *sass!*
Jun 10, 2019 3:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Hey Vulpes!
Jun 10, 2019 3:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Also the Devolver Digital stream is wild.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 11, 2019)

Jun 10, 2019 4:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/54twyslgx0wdi9w/20190610_042522.jpg?dl=0
Jun 10, 2019 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ye9glbd6u4wki59/20190610_042637.jpg?dl=0
Jun 10, 2019 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: that turned out awesome
Jun 10, 2019 8:03 AM - Veho: PS Classic is now selling for $35 here, I am sorely tempted.
Jun 10, 2019 8:03 AM - Veho: Someone tell me it's crap.
Jun 10, 2019 8:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's crap but you can hack it and make it not crap
Jun 10, 2019 8:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: no dualshock though
Jun 10, 2019 8:21 AM - Veho: Can you hack it though?
Jun 10, 2019 8:21 AM - Veho: I've seen that hacky USB stick that hacks it, any other way?
Jun 10, 2019 9:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can put retroarch on it so
Jun 10, 2019 9:40 AM - Veho: Right that's it I'm buying one  
Jun 10, 2019 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's still using a hacky USB stick i think but not sure how it works
Jun 10, 2019 9:51 AM - Veho: https://modmyclassic.com/playstation-classic-launcher-and-retroarch-christmas-beta/
Jun 10, 2019 9:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah that one
Jun 10, 2019 9:55 AM - Veho: I'm buying one  
Jun 10, 2019 10:17 AM - Flame: Veho do it!
Jun 10, 2019 10:17 AM - Flame: so easy to hack. unbelievable
Jun 10, 2019 10:19 AM - Flame: put files usb. put usb in usb slot.
Jun 10, 2019 10:19 AM - Flame: done.
Jun 10, 2019 10:24 AM - Veho: Stick your dongle into the dongle hole. Done.
Jun 10, 2019 10:27 AM - DinohScene: I hear dong?
Jun 10, 2019 10:30 AM - Flame: idk the science behind the PS classic
Jun 10, 2019 10:31 AM - Flame: but sony fucked up
Jun 10, 2019 10:32 AM - Veho: They picked a crappy emulator, apparently.
Jun 10, 2019 10:34 AM - Flame: tell you the truth emulator got nothing to do with it being so easy to hack.
Jun 10, 2019 10:34 AM - Flame: sony just wanted easy money
Jun 10, 2019 10:36 AM - Veho: And they're getting mine!  
Jun 10, 2019 10:36 AM - Veho: Oh, you meant why the security was so bad.
Jun 10, 2019 10:36 AM - Flame: you are on fire today veho.
Jun 10, 2019 10:36 AM - Flame: what did you drink?
Jun 10, 2019 10:37 AM - Flame: tell me your secret!!
Jun 10, 2019 10:39 AM - Veho: BLOOD OF THE INNOCENT
Jun 10, 2019 10:40 AM - Veho: Also high levels of stress and anxiety.
Jun 10, 2019 10:40 AM - Flame: i swear if you end up being the first to to brick they PS Classic
Jun 10, 2019 10:40 AM - Flame: im sorry
Jun 10, 2019 10:48 AM - Veho: I probably won't get around to unpacking it in the near future, I'll just stash it somewhere to wait for the mythical Free Time thing.
Jun 10, 2019 10:49 AM - Veho: I used to have that, once upon a time.
Jun 10, 2019 10:49 AM - Veho: Not so much, lately.
Jun 10, 2019 10:54 AM - Flame: pass me your credit card
Jun 10, 2019 10:54 AM - Flame: does a line of "free time"
Jun 10, 2019 11:49 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.b-cdn.net/attachments/consol_smol-jpg.169624/
Jun 10, 2019 11:59 AM - Veho: Mine now.
Jun 10, 2019 12:00 PM - Flame: nice. did you brick it yet?
Jun 10, 2019 12:08 PM - Veho: Not yet, no.
Jun 10, 2019 12:08 PM - Veho: Give me a few minutes.
Jun 10, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol how much?
Jun 10, 2019 12:45 PM - Flame: tree fidy
Jun 10, 2019 12:48 PM - Veho: $35
Jun 10, 2019 12:48 PM - Flame: i was right
Jun 10, 2019 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 10, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 35 seems right 99 or what ever they launched at was BS
Jun 10, 2019 12:53 PM - Flame: wankers heard I fuck with psionic, now they want to show me love
Jun 10, 2019 12:53 PM - Flame: When you sell like tom, and the hoes they want to fuck
Jun 10, 2019 12:54 PM - Flame: But homie ain't nothing change hold down, G's up
Jun 10, 2019 12:55 PM - Veho: SNES Mini is selling for $140 here so fuck that.
Jun 10, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: PS Classic can run SNES games so meh  
Jun 10, 2019 12:56 PM - Flame: lol bargain. buy it. sell it. ???. profit
Jun 10, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: Buy what now?
Jun 10, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: Nah, shipping plus import tax would eat up any profits.
Jun 10, 2019 12:58 PM - Flame: you are my G veho ill hook you up.. once i win the lottery
Jun 10, 2019 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Apparently I got an Atari game worth $60 :hmm:
Jun 10, 2019 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it ET? Lol
Jun 10, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://sweetandsavorymeals.com/cheesy-crack-chicken-casserole/ < making this for dinner
Jun 10, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to have a heart attack 
Jun 10, 2019 10:05 PM - mthrnite: Nice last meal to have. Good choice!
Jun 10, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can confirm, am dying
Jun 10, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tasted great though lol
Jun 11, 2019 1:26 AM - pyromaniac123: 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can confirm, am dying < we all are
Jun 11, 2019 1:26 AM - pyromaniac123: 
Jun 11, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Death is the end result of life, and in the end nothing is all that will exist. 
Jun 11, 2019 1:55 AM - pyromaniac123: 2deep4me
Jun 11, 2019 1:55 AM - pyromaniac123: you are born from nothing and return to nothing
Jun 11, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRiDnFnCiJs
Jun 11, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Jun 11, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe
Jun 11, 2019 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, that's what the wii was made for
Jun 11, 2019 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/10/its-2019-and-the-nintendo-wii-still-isnt-dead/
Jun 11, 2019 3:49 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4K71lKpDuQ


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 12, 2019)

Jun 11, 2019 6:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Weird
Jun 11, 2019 6:35 AM - Ericthegreat: I guess alot of ppl bought a Wii just for just dance
Jun 11, 2019 6:35 AM - Ericthegreat: And still must sell
Jun 11, 2019 6:35 AM - Ericthegreat: Thing is, it's weird since Wii no longer has internet support
Jun 11, 2019 6:36 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm surprised Nintendo will still approve it really
Jun 11, 2019 7:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: not just for just dance, but for casual trasah
Jun 11, 2019 7:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: trash
Jun 11, 2019 7:49 AM - kenenthk: Phuck
Jun 11, 2019 9:39 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, code vein is still so far off. :'(
Jun 11, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HufT64i.png
Jun 11, 2019 12:40 PM - Skelletonike: I find it hilarious.
Jun 11, 2019 12:41 PM - Skelletonike: I'm one of those who enjoy reading the comments these news generate.
Jun 11, 2019 12:41 PM - Skelletonike: Sweet, sweet sourness and hatred <3
Jun 11, 2019 2:48 PM - kenenthk: I enjoy overly emotional people on the internet it feeds my pride
Jun 11, 2019 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: are your bodies ready for Nintendo @ E3?
Jun 11, 2019 3:36 PM - kenenthk: My wallet isnt
Jun 11, 2019 3:40 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: MY WALLET IS READY
Jun 11, 2019 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Let me hold your wallet
Jun 11, 2019 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: my wallet is empty, give me yours
Jun 11, 2019 3:52 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's my purse! I don't know you!
Jun 11, 2019 3:54 PM - Veho: That boy ain't right.
Jun 11, 2019 4:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jun 11, 2019 5:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @[email protected]
Jun 11, 2019 6:21 PM - Duo8: huh nice
Jun 11, 2019 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 11, 2019 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat, I'm getting a full refund for a space heater I bought from Amazon cuz it's a "fire risk" 
Jun 11, 2019 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: &_&
Jun 11, 2019 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: well yeah space heaters are dangerous, that's not news 
Jun 11, 2019 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently there were a whopping 30 reports of the thing overheating and damaging outlets 
Jun 11, 2019 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which leads me to believe it was just idiots with shit wiring not knowing what they were doing lol
Jun 11, 2019 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All I have to do is answer "yes" to 3 questions and that's it lol
Jun 11, 2019 8:19 PM - Veho: The PS Classic works. I am reasonably content for now.
Jun 11, 2019 8:20 PM - Veho: Not sure why they chose to keep the load times, it might be accurate to the original but it sure is annoying.
Jun 11, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: Should I play the preinstalled games as they are and then haxor the thing, or should I haxor first and play them on a better emulator?
Jun 11, 2019 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: H4xor and better emulator for sure
Jun 11, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I sent you a thing lol
Jun 11, 2019 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeF8XPqlCnE
Jun 12, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GwAvH08
Jun 12, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-woman-squeezed-boyfriends-privates-until-they-bled-cops
Jun 12, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm sounds like something I would pay extra for LOL
Jun 12, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aymfnYQ
Jun 12, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://kotaku.com/konami-announces-the-turbografx-16-mini-1835430762
Jun 12, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There you go Psi
Jun 12, 2019 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://theyetee.com/collections/toejam-and-earl 
Jun 12, 2019 1:48 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Hello
Jun 12, 2019 1:48 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: is anyone here
Jun 12, 2019 2:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nobody here but us chickens
Jun 12, 2019 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought you was a fox 
Jun 12, 2019 2:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nope, I'm a chicken. The perfect chicken to guard other chickens.
Jun 12, 2019 2:25 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Exceptionally perfect to guard the eggs as well.
Jun 12, 2019 2:25 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: b'gawk.
Jun 12, 2019 3:32 AM - IncredulousP: m'chicken
Jun 12, 2019 3:50 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Michigan?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 13, 2019)

Jun 12, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: Michio Kaku?
Jun 12, 2019 6:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yuzo Koshiro 
Jun 12, 2019 9:00 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOPZEOa-LYc
Jun 12, 2019 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: that looks too small tbh
Jun 12, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: That's what she said.
Jun 12, 2019 11:19 AM - GamerzHell9137: She said that indeed 
Jun 12, 2019 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: and who the fuck would fuck with that
Jun 12, 2019 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: pun intended
Jun 12, 2019 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: just use your phone
Jun 12, 2019 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: what is up with this pricing
Jun 12, 2019 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32795525884.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.2.3f7a12cc5YvnD8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_2_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536%2Csearchweb201603_52%2CppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=ee992c68-0ea6-4b64-8f46-d5ee8bfa64e0-0&algo_pvid=ee992c68-0ea6-4b64-8f46-d5ee8bfa64e0&transAbTest=ae803_3
Jun 12, 2019 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32826513272.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.24.3f7a12cc5YvnD8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%2Csearchweb201602_2_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536%2Csearchweb201603_52%2CppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=ee992c68-0ea6-4b64-8f46-d5ee8bfa64e0-3&algo_pvid=ee992c68-0ea6-4b64-8f46-d5ee8bfa64e0&transAbTest=ae803_3
Jun 12, 2019 11:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: same product, same seller, completely different pricing
Jun 12, 2019 11:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 12, 2019 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, i'm certainly not buying the more expensive one
Jun 12, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be one is original and one is the knock off?
Jun 12, 2019 2:56 PM - Veho: The cheaper one claims to have been discounted from $80
Jun 12, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, you see the more expensive one is only "Best for Christmas Gift", the cheaper one is for any occasion 
Jun 12, 2019 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 12, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you gonna get the TG16 mini Psi?
Jun 12, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jun 12, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's hackable and CDgames oh please lol
Jun 12, 2019 3:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi is going to buy that O_O
Jun 12, 2019 3:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But they don't even have doom on it 
Jun 12, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: the official store is selling knockoffs? i doubt it (well i can't actually confirm that that is the official store but still)
Jun 12, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's priced around the same as the cheaper one on amazon and other places so, it's probably real
Jun 12, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: the higher priced one i assume must just be them pulling a fast one on people
Jun 12, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: because it has more orders so it shows up first
Jun 12, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, the cheaper one shows up for me first when I search Gamesir
Jun 12, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i searched on google lol
Jun 12, 2019 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was result #3 in the google search for gamesir t1s and the two first ones were just their website
Jun 12, 2019 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the first actual purchase link that shows up on google
Jun 12, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally going to get that mini console Tom totally
Jun 12, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it can have games added too it, I will jizz my pants lol
Jun 12, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should do a Super Grafx version too
Jun 12, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: psx classic?
Jun 12, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: think you might struggle running n64 games
Jun 12, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: but without analog sticks, it's not like that would be a great experience anyway
Jun 12, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: a pi 3 is probably better
Jun 12, 2019 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: runs psx and n64 and is cheaper
Jun 12, 2019 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you can find some cool cases for it like a pretty good nes case
Jun 12, 2019 8:55 PM - Memoir: PS1 classic is $30-40 rn... A dull raspi setup is easily double that.
Jun 12, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: psx classic? < No, the TG16 mini Konami announced
Jun 12, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Read Jdbye for those things I use my Shield TV or PC's
Jun 12, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But this TG-16 thing, if it would be just right for that system and would make my life complete lol
Jun 12, 2019 11:13 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/LOCus5cE6F0
Jun 12, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might consider getting the TG16 mini if the price is right. It's finally a classic console of something that is much harder to get a hold of for super cheap, like the NES/SNES/PSX/Gen etc etc minis
Jun 12, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TG16's average at like $150-$200 at best, and the games can get super expensive
Jun 12, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So shit, if it's like $50-$80 or something, and has a decent gamelist I'd probably get one
Jun 12, 2019 11:41 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hello
Jun 12, 2019 11:45 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Jun 12, 2019 11:45 PM - pyromaniac123: hi
Jun 12, 2019 11:49 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Hi
Jun 12, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I will buy it at anything under 100 bucks IF it's hackable.
Jun 12, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's not hackable my break point is like 60 bucks at best depending on the game list. The ones announced so far is what I am calculating that price on.
Jun 12, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could go up if more great games are included.
Jun 12, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how they will handle the controller issues... like just not include 2 player games? Or sell some sort of multi tap?
Jun 13, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got 2 USB ports
Jun 13, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And supposedly you can get an adapter for up to 5 players
Jun 13, 2019 12:15 AM - Flame: ill get a TG16 mini in due time
Jun 13, 2019 12:15 AM - Flame: 1st a mega drive mini of course
Jun 13, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't the Mega Drive Mini going to be made by ATGames?
Jun 13, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CoinOPS Forgotten Worlds 4+ If you have a spare 175GN
Jun 13, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GB's on your PC get it lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a USB Adapter for Xbox 360 controllers and controllers 
Jun 13, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a Genesis and a mega ever drive, so don't need to bother with a mini lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally just do Genesis stuff on my Shield TV the Android Genesis emulator is pretty good.
Jun 13, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I was surprised at how good the Genesis emulator on the New 3DS is.
Jun 13, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so portable emulation system for me 
Jun 13, 2019 12:31 AM - Flame: mega drive is emu is being made by M2
Jun 13, 2019 12:31 AM - Flame: so it wouldn't suck. i hope
Jun 13, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so too those At games things have sucked so bad for so long 
Jun 13, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/smach-z-handheld-pc-amd,39632.html
Jun 13, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one's for Tom lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:39 AM - pyromaniac123: stopdropretros videos on the smach z are hilarious
Jun 13, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary got a hands on demo at E3
Jun 13, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Price for it is fucking stupid, at least for the stock
Jun 13, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4gb of RAM, 64gb SSD, and meh Ryzen APU for $700 is hilarious lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Way better off just buying a budget gaming laptop for that, even if you have to forgo some portability
Jun 13, 2019 12:46 AM - pyromaniac123: $700? 
Jun 13, 2019 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for the fucking base model lol. More RAM and storage can get up to $1200 or $1300 or something
Jun 13, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, $1100 for 16gb of RAM and a measly 256GB SSD lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:49 AM - pyromaniac123: you could buy a way better spec'd laptop for that
Jun 13, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, it's not worth the price whatsoever, portability isn't worth some $500 upcharge
Jun 13, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to get one for review, but other than that it's a hard pass from me
Jun 13, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was more interested when it was like a $300-400 thing lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:53 AM - pyromaniac123: that link psi posted
Jun 13, 2019 12:54 AM - pyromaniac123: look at the 2nd picture, the case looks 3d printed
Jun 13, 2019 12:54 AM - pyromaniac123: jesus it's like size of a wii u
Jun 13, 2019 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still a "prototype" lol
Jun 13, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wont be manufactured and ready to ship until end of the year
Jun 13, 2019 1:01 AM - pyromaniac123: the end of this year or like 3 years time
Jun 13, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap you will want two lol
Jun 13, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah a kick ass laptop would be a better investment
Jun 13, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-330s-15ikb-15-6-laptop-intel-core-i5-8gb-memory-1tb-hard-drive-platinum-gray/6291881.p?skuId=6291881
Jun 13, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper and better maybe lol
Jun 13, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/dell-g7-15-6-gaming-laptop-intel-core-i7-8gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-256gb-solid-state-drive-licorice-black/6212436.p?skuId=6212436
Jun 13, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper and better than the top model for sure lol
Jun 13, 2019 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the Vega 8 is probably better than that first one lol
Jun 13, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But second one no contest


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 14, 2019)

Jun 13, 2019 4:23 AM - Veho: Snatch Z is back?
Jun 13, 2019 4:24 AM - Veho: Snatch "totally for real this time" Z?
Jun 13, 2019 4:25 AM - Veho: Snatch "we'll launch this year for sure, next year on the outside" Z?
Jun 13, 2019 4:27 AM - Veho: Someone should release an Atomic Pi powered handheld out of sheer fuckery.
Jun 13, 2019 4:28 AM - Veho: "It might not run the latest games but it's $99, fuckers!"
Jun 13, 2019 5:11 AM - T-hug: Dumbo 2019 DVDRip XviD AC3-EVO
Jun 13, 2019 5:33 AM - Veho: Yes but why.
Jun 13, 2019 7:07 AM - Duo8: ah shit keyboard broke
Jun 13, 2019 7:25 AM - Duo8: maybe it's time to get into mechkeys
Jun 13, 2019 10:28 AM - AsPika2219: BIG NEWS! Datuk Lee Chong Wei is now RETIRED legendary Malaysia professional badminton player! Thank you LCW for everything. 
Jun 13, 2019 11:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 13, 2019 11:30 AM - Flame: 
Jun 13, 2019 11:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 13, 2019 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Badminton so good, you'll slap your momma!
Jun 13, 2019 12:02 PM - Flame: ping pong > Badminton
Jun 13, 2019 12:02 PM - Flame: 
Jun 13, 2019 12:02 PM - AsPika2219: 
Jun 13, 2019 12:06 PM - Veho: Your mom can really handle a shuttlecock.
Jun 13, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehehehe
Jun 13, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/19/06/12/2155221/netflix-unveils-plans-to-develop-original-shows-into-video-games
Jun 13, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Altered Carbon game please... lol
Jun 13, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/x4et1zk4vy331.jpg
Jun 13, 2019 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://streamable.com/hqdqy
Jun 13, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wftv.com/traffic/incidents/breaking-news-motorcyclist-dies-after-being-struck-by-lightning-on-i-95-fhp-says/956701062
Jun 13, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn what are the odds
Jun 13, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/x4et1zk4vy331.jpg < mmm, just like mom used to make!
Jun 13, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC that's like a Minnesotan thing lol
Jun 13, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though apparently that's from Iowa?
Jun 13, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is it sounds gross lol
Jun 13, 2019 5:16 PM - Mazamin: Finally cadence of hyrule is available on eshop
Jun 13, 2019 5:17 PM - Mazamin: Too bad my switch is hacked
Jun 13, 2019 5:33 PM - Veho: Once you go hack, you never go back.
Jun 13, 2019 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hackers gonna hack!
Jun 13, 2019 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I found your favorite game Psi 
Jun 13, 2019 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGDPZhHh3SI
Jun 13, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to play that in the arcades lol
Jun 13, 2019 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's your favorite 
Jun 14, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm got a new monitor no picture 
Jun 14, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid display port... Lol
Jun 14, 2019 12:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Turn it on, ya daft bint.
Jun 14, 2019 1:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: (but seriously, is it working now?)
Jun 14, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No sadly
Jun 14, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tried HDMI and display port 
Jun 14, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Breaking down and reading the manual  lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit that was easy... Lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird touch joystick on back like a nub switched to display port and Bam
Jun 14, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit 4K looks nice lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Very nice. I only got a 4K TV last week. I don't pay for 4K programming, but the commercials have never looked better.
Jun 14, 2019 1:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I let my dad come by and choose what to watch.....and he watches a John Wayne film in 3:4. Really dad?
Jun 14, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I might have gone too far... lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 28 inches and 4K and everything is both too large and too tiny lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yaaay, the worst of both worlds!
Jun 14, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is gonna take a bit to adjust too but text looks amazing, I wonder if this is one of those "freesync" monitors that works with G sync....
Jun 14, 2019 1:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If the monotir was a reasonable price, I'd guess No.
Jun 14, 2019 1:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *monitor
Jun 14, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was like 400 bucks lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:29 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *shakes the magic 8 ball* Signs are hazy, ask again later
Jun 14, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I didn't pay for it... but hey the deal of the century and all that...
Jun 14, 2019 1:29 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yaaay Five-Finger Discount!
Jun 14, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asked for a price check the old lady did the price check and had a senior moment and threw it in my cart....
Jun 14, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wasn't about to look that kind of gift horse in the mouth lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: paid for my other stuff and ran lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:30 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Take the moni(tor) and run
Jun 14, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cops will probably show up tomorrow but I can enjoy it tonight lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Samsung UHD something or other lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:31 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Time for some 4k porn, sounds like
Jun 14, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit yeah lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm pretty sure there's a subreddit for thatg, but even if I knew what it was called I wouldn't link it here
Jun 14, 2019 1:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8GoSR3A0Og 
Jun 14, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.samsung.com/us/computing/monitors/uhd-and-wqhd/samsung-uhd-28-monitor-with-high-glossy-black-finish-lu28e590ds-za/
Jun 14, 2019 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Stealing shit again Psi? Lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do strongly suggest Freesync/Gsync if you are looking for a new monitor, IMO it trumps 4k, no contest
Jun 14, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it has Freesync AMD's thing
Jun 14, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But some of them work with GSync?
Jun 14, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's painful using my two 60hz monitors after having 144hz, it's like day vs night
Jun 14, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also can confirm Diablo III looks nice in 4K but I get some screen tearing?
Jun 14, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, there are "officially supported" and then "fuck if we care" supported ones
Jun 14, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you turn g-sync on? Lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what is going on but also my poor old GTX 980 the fans kicked on at 4K  lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom not yet not sure how to do it lol
Jun 14, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just figured out the whole Display port thing... lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh wait you have a 980, if the monitor is Freesync only then you're SoL
Jun 14, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Freesync support is only on 1xxx cards and up lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So you'll have to deal with tearing
Jun 14, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jun 14, 2019 2:01 AM - Hells Malice: That's what he said
Jun 14, 2019 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 14, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yep just noticed that lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to buy a 1080 or something lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wait a bit, Nvidia is doing a 2xxx series refresh so the original 2xxx series will drop in price 
Jun 14, 2019 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just use all your security guard money and buy an RTX Titan for shits and giggles lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that fixed it... a setting I never had to bother with some sort of vertical sync in Diablo III lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom maybe next week gotta save some money for the midget trans hookers lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ewww v-sync ;O;
Jun 14, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be eww but it worked?
Jun 14, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that will fix it just fine. I'm just spoiled by my lovely 144hz Freesync ;O;
Jun 14, 2019 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what the exact refresh rate is on this, just happy if it's at least 60 lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah its just 60 but all kinds of weird features I will never use lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's 4k so 60hz lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Picture in picture and picture side by side? lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PiP would be interesting, setup multiple PCs on one monitor
Jun 14, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Without having to swap all the time
Jun 14, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking about hooking up of my shit Android boxes just for video but meh my computer can run all the same stuff but better lol
Jun 14, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say Diablo III seems easier to play on a larger screen 
Jun 14, 2019 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Borderlands 2 hates my monitor 
Jun 14, 2019 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can hear it in the background but if I try to play it, just shrinks back down to the task bar lol
Jun 14, 2019 3:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tdMFNYi.jpg
Jun 14, 2019 3:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'd be scared too
Jun 14, 2019 3:19 AM - Veho: G*ho*sts.
Jun 14, 2019 3:19 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I've seen enough hentai to know where this is going
Jun 14, 2019 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just want to barrow his vaccum cleaner  lol
Jun 14, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rkztQEF
Jun 14, 2019 3:47 AM - Veho: The new Firefox has a new RAM management system that drops the contents of your oldest tabs and reloads them from cache when you go back to them.
Jun 14, 2019 3:47 AM - Veho: The number of "active" tabs is determined by the amount of RAM your PC has.
Jun 14, 2019 3:48 AM - Veho: My PC... it loads the tab from cache every time I switch between tabs  
Jun 14, 2019 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have 16GB's I bet Chrome has to do something similar for each tab 
Jun 14, 2019 3:49 AM - Veho: Mine has 3GB  
Jun 14, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho my phone has 6 
Jun 14, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I lived near you, I could give you one of my old PC's lol
Jun 14, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean from the sounds of it a Pentium D 835 with 8GB's of RAM and a Radeon 4870 would be good for you?
Jun 14, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like that Pentium D back in the day, that specific chip I could OC to like 4Ghz and it flew in spite of it being a Pentium 4 lol
Jun 14, 2019 3:57 AM - Veho: Nah, this is a decent laptop, just a little old. I could upgrade some things in theory but I never get around to it.
Jun 14, 2019 3:58 AM - Veho: And I don't really do anything on it. If I used Facebook it would be a Facebook machine. I don't so I guess it's a GBAtemp machine?
Jun 14, 2019 3:58 AM - Veho:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 15, 2019)

Jun 14, 2019 4:03 AM - Veho: It's a Lenovo Thinkpad X201
Jun 14, 2019 4:06 AM - Veho: I'm off to work, BRB  
Jun 14, 2019 4:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: welp, time to try cadence of hyrule
Jun 14, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cadence of Hyrule? They are running out of names already? lol
Jun 14, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smash Bro's Dance Dance Revolution should be a thing... a battle dance game 
Jun 14, 2019 5:08 AM - Veho: Smash Smash Revolution.
Jun 14, 2019 5:08 AM - Veho: (I'm at work. Hi.)
Jun 14, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hey 
Jun 14, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just thought of something... my new monitor I want to get that TurboGrafx mini for it... lol
Jun 14, 2019 5:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: why
Jun 14, 2019 5:25 AM - Veho: Have they announced any more games or how many games in total it will have?
Jun 14, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Last time I de ide to take a short cut drove behind an ambulance half way then there was nothing but cop cars and fire and two kids on the curb looking like they just killed someone
Jun 14, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Decide
Jun 14, 2019 6:10 AM - Veho: Stephen King wrote a sequel to The Shining and now they've made it into a film already and I had no idea.
Jun 14, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: And now for something completely different:
Jun 14, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9ZynErU
Jun 14, 2019 6:24 AM - kenenthk: I think I just experienced a Stephen king movie
Jun 14, 2019 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: wait really? whats it called?
Jun 14, 2019 9:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i do like those swing rides but does it need to be so high up?
Jun 14, 2019 9:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would feel a lot safer if it was close to ground level
Jun 14, 2019 9:19 AM - Veho: It's called "Doctor Sleep."
Jun 14, 2019 9:20 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/doctor-sleep.540867
Jun 14, 2019 11:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'll have to show that to mom, she loves the shining
Jun 14, 2019 11:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4RT8h8d-Sw
Jun 14, 2019 4:55 PM - kenenthk: I'm constipated
Jun 14, 2019 5:11 PM - p1ngpong: suo switch owners
Jun 14, 2019 5:11 PM - p1ngpong: I am here to convert you to a good console
Jun 14, 2019 5:15 PM - Kitsu-neechan: what's a switch ?
Jun 14, 2019 5:20 PM - Flame: my lord p1ng touch me in ways others couldn't
Jun 14, 2019 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should sue him 
Jun 14, 2019 5:32 PM - Flame: i will sue you SAK.
Jun 14, 2019 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 14, 2019 6:04 PM - T-hug: what do you call a cow with 2 legs?
Jun 14, 2019 6:04 PM - T-hug: lean beef!
Jun 14, 2019 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gamerz mom
Jun 14, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shacknews.com/article/84088/report-37-of-steam-games-are-never-played
Jun 14, 2019 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Borderlands Handsome collection is like 97% off so it's like 3 bucks now.
Jun 14, 2019 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally worth that.
Jun 14, 2019 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: like 2/3 of mine are never played
Jun 14, 2019 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and half of the rest are only played once to try out
Jun 14, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why I only buy stuff on a great sale, I know odds are I will at best play it a few hours.
Jun 14, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have like 80 hours in Skyrim and maybe close to that in Warhammer games.
Jun 14, 2019 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: 80 hours doesn't seem like much for skyrim
Jun 14, 2019 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Though I have like 2 hours, never made it much past the intro, once on the normal version and once in vr with some vr optimized mods
Jun 14, 2019 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye honestly if I counted the time before Steam I probably have a few hundred lol
Jun 14, 2019 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just what Steam is tracking on me.
Jun 14, 2019 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't the best vr experience but it was cool I guess
Jun 14, 2019 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Portal 1/2 was better in vr
Jun 14, 2019 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: I did the entire portal 1 in vr and all of the portal 2 coop levels
Jun 14, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/06/13/2137217/amd-is-working-on-a-monster-64-core-threadripper-cpu-landing-as-early-as-q4-2019
Jun 14, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have portal 1 it was a lot of fun
Jun 14, 2019 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: You don't have portal 2?
Jun 14, 2019 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Man you've missed out, the coop is excellent
Jun 14, 2019 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 14, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played Portal 2... I just don't own it lol
Jun 14, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VmOrKKc
Jun 14, 2019 7:21 PM - Flame: eewwww man eeww
Jun 14, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DhycNEi
Jun 14, 2019 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: took me a couple seconds to get it
Jun 14, 2019 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least it's his own
Jun 14, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thinkgeek are selling off all their stock at 50% off because they're merging with gamestop
Jun 14, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will they change the name to ThinkStop?
Jun 14, 2019 8:44 PM - mthrnite: Change the name to "We assure you we're open"
Jun 14, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 14, 2019 10:12 PM - Ryccardo: TODAY IS THE DAY sciresm sells out
Jun 14, 2019 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 14, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenchan
Jun 14, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&iht=y&keys=keys&ks=960&list=n&qp=currentprice_facet%3DPrice~%24250%20-%20%24499.99&sc=Global&st=gpu&type=page&usc=All%20Categories
Jun 14, 2019 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the 2060 is just 50 bucks more than the 1660 Ti....
Jun 14, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FzVN9kIUNxw?t=10
Jun 14, 2019 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they would do these things with like the SNES....
Jun 14, 2019 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was designed for such shenanigans.
Jun 15, 2019 12:19 AM - kenenthk: I'm starting my new old job Monday
Jun 15, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prostitute at a gay bar? (kidding) I think I remember you working as an environmental person at a hospital.
Jun 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If true your more respected than my job, although mine pays more  lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU81YUsUZFc
Jun 15, 2019 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Yes I'm going back to that hell hole
Jun 15, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: Lol someone called nintendo that big N in the pokemon thread
Jun 15, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: The*
Jun 15, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9GRYa_3gno
Jun 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Ericthegreat: ?
Jun 15, 2019 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi
Jun 15, 2019 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 15, 2019 2:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you play Rootbeer tapper yet?
Jun 15, 2019 2:53 AM - yoshimashi: is atmosphere Emunand out?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 16, 2019)

Jun 15, 2019 4:06 AM - kenenthk: You dont get psis attention by saying psi gotta call him a whore or something
Jun 15, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jpKY4LI
Jun 15, 2019 4:13 AM - kenenthk: See
Jun 15, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sIWiaPq
Jun 15, 2019 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 15, 2019 5:25 AM - Ericthegreat: So when you so a random longtime member was suddenly banned
Jun 15, 2019 5:25 AM - Ericthegreat: What is it that they did on average?
Jun 15, 2019 6:52 AM - kenenthk: What a great time to get sick no coverage and starting new job Monday
Jun 15, 2019 7:00 AM - T-hug: What do you call a cow with no legs?
Jun 15, 2019 7:01 AM - T-hug: Ground beef!
Jun 15, 2019 7:07 AM - kenenthk: Or cottage cheese
Jun 15, 2019 9:44 AM - Flame: or dinner time
Jun 15, 2019 10:43 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: or Meat Loaf
Jun 15, 2019 11:01 AM - Veho: Doesn't matter, it won't come.
Jun 15, 2019 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iqh-8FgTIkk
Jun 15, 2019 2:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is T-Hug new job a comedian? 
Jun 15, 2019 3:46 PM - Joe88: https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/Man-Caught-on-Camera-Stealing-a-Package-While-Carrying-A-Duck-511330571.html
Jun 15, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth upgrading to a 2080 to from a GTX 980?
Jun 15, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ti not to lol
Jun 15, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know new ones are on the way but can they be that much better?
Jun 15, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super lol meh
Jun 15, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wait for Super to drop so normal 2080 Tis aren't $1000+ lol
Jun 15, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise don't bother, not remotely worth
Jun 15, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For its current price
Jun 15, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be better off to buy a 1080 TI for like $500 instead
Jun 15, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they cost like 1100 right now
Jun 15, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But mah 4K monitor lol
Jun 15, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still not worth lol
Jun 15, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The whole RTX line is way over priced
Jun 15, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at AMD but kind of like Nvidia right noe
Jun 15, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now even
Jun 15, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait it is maybe tax return time lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD might be the way to go, if the Navi lines are actually good
Jun 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm surprised at how well the GTX 980 handles 4K to be honest
Jun 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise, they don't have anything to directly compete with Nvidia lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The monitor does that AMD Freesync thing is that a selling point?
Jun 15, 2019 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really, since Nvidia mostly supports it with it's 1xxx+ GPUs
Jun 15, 2019 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even ones that don't have "official" support will most likely work
Jun 15, 2019 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat damn now I don't want to wait lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Impatient I am lol also noticed 2TB ssds are low enough to think about
Jun 15, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not 500 dollars like they used to be
Jun 15, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-860-qvo-2tb-internal-sata-solid-state-drive-with-v-nand-technology/6317303.p?skuId=6317303
Jun 15, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just thought of something weird the price of a GPU can be higher and people will pay but storage over like 300 bucks is no go.
Jun 15, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wondering what the mind set is that causes that....
Jun 15, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Storage is considered lazy? It just holds stuff while a GPU is higher tech and does more "work"? Best thing I can think of
Jun 15, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's that storage over 300 is a no go, it's GB/$ that's the issue
Jun 15, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Jun 15, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would I spend $300 on a 2TB SSD or whatever when I can get 10TB for the same price?
Jun 15, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure it's slower, but 99% of the time if you're buying high capacity drives you don't need speed
Jun 15, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm you make excellent points
Jun 15, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the 1% of the time you do, you probably have the money to throw away lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one I linked is like 229 for 2TB I didn't feel it was too terrible
Jun 15, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why none of my SSDs are really over 500GB, I don't use them to store data so not really worth spending the extra cash to get more
Jun 15, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too bad, for an SSD yeah
Jun 15, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want it to experiment with 4K video lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then you could also buy an 8TB HDD for the same price 
Jun 15, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but would it slow up video production?
Jun 15, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for sure, but does it matter if you're not doing it professionally? Lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're just screwing around, I'd say the 20% slower for 400% capacity is the better choice IMO 
Jun 15, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm maybe both is best I do need more space lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All those midgets take up too much space lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could do a smallish SSD for caching and temporary storage, then HDD for large stuff
Jun 15, 2019 8:53 PM - aos10: damn...i really super pumped for the new CTR game, i even pre ordered it on PSN, but still want to try it on the switch
Jun 15, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 480GB ssd now but if I had 2TB literally most of my "work" would fit in that except like GC and XBox sets
Jun 15, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some more steam games and this new emulation front end thing
Jun 15, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you shouldn't be storing any romsets on an SSD lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 159GBs of emulation joy lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I keep those large sets on ye old spinning disk
Jun 15, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kaisSvRTt-M
Jun 15, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This thing loves being on an SSD
Jun 15, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But totally worth it
Jun 15, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW if you don't have it get it 
Jun 15, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you DL the 159GB one even has some PS3 games lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Afterburner Climax crashed on me after like 10 minutes though 
Jun 15, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not worth wasting the bandwidth TBH lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have unlimited 
Jun 15, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still took like 2 hours lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have been trying to find something to play though, just have no idea what really lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be perfect for you it has some of everything lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even Dark Souls on the PS3 lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've put too many hours in the Souls games, so playing any of them again at this point is just too boring lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to find something I haven't really played, but the ones I try just don't interest me enough to keep playing
Jun 15, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been looking for something besides Diablo III I think this is my last season
Jun 15, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just so burnt out lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe hop back into Skyrim or GTAV
Jun 15, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe play that HD remake of Black Ops
Jun 15, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they make that?
Jun 15, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Jun 15, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Modern Warfare was remastered
Jun 15, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh Modern Warfare is good but I loved Black Ops
Jun 15, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make it 
Jun 15, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 4K wish list hmmmm good YouTube video idea
Jun 15, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hFGmA5OqVYQ
Jun 15, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a remakes wish list but for now will do lol
Jun 15, 2019 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 15, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo II LOD in 4K would be an instant buy for mr
Jun 15, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me
Jun 15, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenchan what is troubling you? Lol
Jun 15, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: HD Classic Remasters should be more common but it's a hard sell
Jun 15, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there's a mod that lets you set Diablo II's resolution to whatever
Jun 15, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Diablo II MultiRes or something
Jun 15, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.moddb.com/games/diablo-2/news/d2multires < ah, this
Jun 15, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think it really ups the visual quality much though lol
Jun 15, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but the assets still are like 600x800
Jun 15, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard Blizzard might be doing a D2 remaster but it's just a rumour I think
Jun 15, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: D4 is being worked on though so that might be nice
Jun 15, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo IV I can't even imagine where the plot would go.
Jun 15, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/a-new-nvidia-shield-android-tv-is-in-the-works/amp/
Jun 15, 2019 10:30 PM - kenenthk: I gotta shit I'm at a friend's house
Jun 15, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/06/15/poop-transplant-fda-warning-health/amp/
Jun 15, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shitty way to die.
Jun 15, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do an upper decker Kennenthk...
Jun 15, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/06/15/how-to-test-drive-200-linux-distributions-without-ever-downloading-or-installing-them/amp/
Jun 15, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/phison-pcie-4.0-ssd-amd-ryzen-3000,6173.html
Jun 15, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5GBs a second...
Jun 15, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "sir please reboot windows..." "OK I did it" "sir there is no way you rebooted that fast...."
Jun 15, 2019 11:49 PM - kenenthk: It feels so werid waking up at 1 again
Jun 16, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wake and bake?
Jun 16, 2019 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/a-new-nvidia-shield-android-tv-is-in-the-works/amp/ < Prolly just another refresh of the current one, not a completely "brand new" thing unfortunately.
Jun 16, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lines up with what they did before, too. OG Shield TV launched in 2015, then a refresh in 2017, so another in 2019 sounds about right
Jun 16, 2019 1:12 AM - kenenthk: I got Chinese food
Jun 16, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom they need to make a new one eventually 
Jun 16, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if they will, until something equally or more powerful is shit out by someone else
Jun 16, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the thing is still one of the highest performance SoCs in a TV box, no point upgrading it if it's still the goddamn best 4 years after release lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:33 AM - Ericthegreat: ive actully been waiting for the shield refresh
Jun 16, 2019 1:33 AM - Ericthegreat: I was waiting for google to announce
Jun 16, 2019 1:33 AM - Ericthegreat: a new chromecast with a remote
Jun 16, 2019 1:33 AM - Ericthegreat: but
Jun 16, 2019 1:34 AM - Ericthegreat: if they were going to suprised it wouldnt come out with stadia
Jun 16, 2019 1:35 AM - Ericthegreat: I am suprised it doesnt have the tegra x2 though ;/
Jun 16, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the original one in 500GBs it's still great but I want moor!!! Lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect if they do release brand new hardware, it might use Xavier instead of the X2
Jun 16, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some Android ray tracing support?
Jun 16, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Xavier would make sense, since it supports 8k video
Jun 16, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey it could happen.... Of course hell could freeze over too but you know.... Lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it finally released a couple months ago for use
Jun 16, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K? I just got 4K 
Jun 16, 2019 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Psi, 8k won't become standard for another few years yet 
Jun 16, 2019 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice to see 4k TV prices have plummeted though, saw a half decent 43" one for only $200 which is nice
Jun 16, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah finally lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was super tempted to get it for the bedroom, but was able to stop myself lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe Christmas, if I'm not broke lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for some reason TV is fine at 1080 for me
Jun 16, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PC feels better at 4K though
Jun 16, 2019 1:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Old Tom Bombadildo's a merry fellow; Bright blue his nutsack is, and his smegma's yellow.
Jun 16, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:51 AM - Ericthegreat: Btw the controllers will also be updated with the new shield.
Jun 16, 2019 1:52 AM - Ericthegreat: Probably
Jun 16, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Go away Vulpes 
Jun 16, 2019 1:52 AM - Ericthegreat: As the last few firmwares had listings for new controllers
Jun 16, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had the best idea ever... Bouncy House baby oil bikini basketball.... You think poeple would watch?
Jun 16, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still use the OG OG Shield controller, the one that shipped with the Shield Tablet lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have the OG Shield TV one, too, but its pretty dead
Jun 16, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't seem to want to stay connected for more than 30 seconds
Jun 16, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the second gen one looks all angle like works great
Jun 16, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I mainly just use a PS3 controller, whenever I do use my Shield TV for games
Jun 16, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is basically never lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:55 AM - Ericthegreat: I got a shield to go with some Google homes I got around Christmas
Jun 16, 2019 1:55 AM - Ericthegreat: Returned it because Netflix wasn't working
Jun 16, 2019 1:55 AM - Ericthegreat: Heard they fixed that though
Jun 16, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use it for epsxe once in a while
Jun 16, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But lots of YouTube and Netflix
Jun 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DirectTV now and Pluto
Jun 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, mines mainly just Kodi and Netflix machine lol
Jun 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be replaced by a Pi, now that you can run Netflix on newer Kodi versions, but eh
Jun 16, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a bit easier on the shield and 4K lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey Tom. Do you have a PiHole?
Jun 16, 2019 2:08 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: (WELL SHUT IT!)
Jun 16, 2019 2:08 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: No, sorry, I'm being serious. I want to make a PiHole
Jun 16, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I set one up for like 10 minutes once, before I abandoned it for a better idea
Jun 16, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 10 minutes I used it were nice and ad free, for the most part lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:24 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If I had zero parts to do such a project, what kind of cost do you think I might incur?
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically, nothing
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Ericthegreat: https://twitter.com/androidtv_rumor
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If I didn't go all-out, but I did get a nice enclosure with a fan
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Ericthegreat: so
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Ericthegreat: thats the google tv people thought they were making
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Ericthegreat: seems to be for cable companies only
Jun 16, 2019 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you've got an old PC sitting around, just setup Linux and you can install it there
Jun 16, 2019 2:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I can't go running yet another PC 24/7 here
Jun 16, 2019 2:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Needs to be a Pi
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Ericthegreat: if you have any interest in home automation
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you could just buy a Pi Zero, $10
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Ericthegreat: you can run pi hole through home assistant
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I don't use Home Assistant
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Ericthegreat: oh pi zero is a good option for just pi hole maybe
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pihole requires like 0 resources, so it'll run on a potato
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Pi Zero will run that project?
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Wow
Jun 16, 2019 2:27 AM - Ericthegreat: pi hole, ive never set it up, I have to connect each deive to got hrough its dns?
Jun 16, 2019 2:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Okay, fuck yeah
Jun 16, 2019 2:28 AM - Ericthegreat: I have no idea if  it will
Jun 16, 2019 2:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could set it up as your routers DNS
Jun 16, 2019 2:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Set it up between your modem and router and everything should connect through it
Jun 16, 2019 2:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, a Pi Zero will run it just fine. All it does is process DNS requests, which as I said could be done with a potato
Jun 16, 2019 2:28 AM - Ericthegreat: I use my cable companies router which doesnt allow me to change the dns lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:29 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: thank you kindly!
Jun 16, 2019 2:29 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, this is downstream from the router, so it has to take whatever signals it gets from upstream (PC, phone, tablet side)
Jun 16, 2019 2:30 AM - Ericthegreat: my router actully has zigbee built in, but to turn it on, you gotta get their wall tablet for a silly amount of moneya  month
Jun 16, 2019 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd suggest a Pi Zero, and then maybe an Ethernet adapter so no wifi bottleneck
Jun 16, 2019 2:30 AM - Ericthegreat: is hilarious
Jun 16, 2019 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I think at that point maybe just a normal Pi would be better lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:31 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: (may have had the order of operations wrong regarding the router/modem, sorry)
Jun 16, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But cheap as possible, Pi Zero. Could probably even power it from your router, if it's got a USB port lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:33 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It does
Jun 16, 2019 2:36 AM - Ericthegreat: what do you do
Jun 16, 2019 2:36 AM - Ericthegreat: with pihole
Jun 16, 2019 2:37 AM - Ericthegreat: if you get like a "dfisable your adblocker" type thing?
Jun 16, 2019 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can disable it remotely
Jun 16, 2019 2:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: OICU812
Jun 16, 2019 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It has options for it to be temporary, too, so like 60 seconds if you just wanted to grab something from a site real quick
Jun 16, 2019 2:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nice
Jun 16, 2019 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But how will the porn sites afford the 50 gallon barrels of lube if you block the ads?
Jun 16, 2019 2:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: We can have a communal ad-supported Fleshlight.
Jun 16, 2019 2:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Full VR
Jun 16, 2019 2:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Every five minutes you ~~watch~~ *EXPERIENCE* an ad
Jun 16, 2019 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: When that day comes, the best directors will be hired to make VR commercials
Jun 16, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HD Fleshlight with programmable feels?
Jun 16, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like this might kill off the human race....
Jun 16, 2019 2:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sure! We can slap in a custom sleeve.
Jun 16, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean who would want normal sex again?
Jun 16, 2019 2:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh we're fucked already. Now it's just a matter of how well we die.
Jun 16, 2019 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:50 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *doesn't really laugh*
Jun 16, 2019 2:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: but Onward Unto Oblivion
Jun 16, 2019 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm still surprised women want men
Jun 16, 2019 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With the choices they have in toys lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: They still want men. They don't want men like you. Or me.
Jun 16, 2019 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to drive home soon like any minute
Jun 16, 2019 2:53 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You at work?
Jun 16, 2019 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah doing armed security for hospital lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My relief just arrived so afk for like 50 minutes lol
Jun 16, 2019 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well after he grabs a coffee
Jun 16, 2019 3:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *salute*
Jun 16, 2019 3:24 AM - TheZander: how did people even play smash ultimate before vr
Jun 16, 2019 3:24 AM - TheZander: i cant go back no
Jun 16, 2019 3:35 AM - kenenthk: >at work >gbatemp.com >hard life
Jun 16, 2019 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Home at last lol
Jun 16, 2019 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Found a cool app for chromecast that let's you cast any website video to it kinda cool if the options not there


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 17, 2019)

Jun 16, 2019 7:01 AM - Ericthegreat: I always have probs with apps like that, always go black or freeze for some reason, then refuse to play from a certain point.
Jun 16, 2019 8:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k9y3Z1E.jpg
Jun 16, 2019 10:31 AM - kenenthk: This ones pretty good because it has a built in browser
Jun 16, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Built in Bowser would be more fun
Jun 16, 2019 5:43 PM - kenenthk: I kinda like night mode on android 9
Jun 16, 2019 6:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/m7QToXMwfT0
Jun 16, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 2080 Ti needs 2 8 pin connectors...
Jun 16, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least the adapter is cheap as dirt
Jun 16, 2019 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi is not enjoying fathers day 
Jun 16, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I am just not asuh as I had hoped
Jun 16, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As much as even lol
Jun 16, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might just buy a new psu hmmm my old one is pretty old
Jun 16, 2019 11:50 PM - Megadriver94: >TFW waiting for the Switch pro to come out by early next year to see what it will look like.
Jun 17, 2019 12:04 AM - kenenthk: What did your daughter get you?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 18, 2019)

Jun 17, 2019 4:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I've had people wishing me a Happy Father's Day. Then they realize I never talk about having kids.
Jun 17, 2019 4:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: "Do you have any children?"
Jun 17, 2019 4:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: "None that I'm aware of"
Jun 17, 2019 4:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Their horrified looks of confusion amuse me so
Jun 17, 2019 5:17 AM - Veho: "I mean there was that one trip to Thailand but I doubt it, I hs specifically asked for ladyboys."
Jun 17, 2019 5:43 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Alright, that's hitting kinda close to home, try to keep the gloves up 
Jun 17, 2019 6:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Kv75KZ7.mp4
Jun 17, 2019 6:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: adapter? what do you mean adapter?
Jun 17, 2019 6:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: some of those adapters are not safe to use, sata connectors are not rated for much power, molex is rated for more
Jun 17, 2019 6:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: it also depends on your psu, it might not be able to handle that much power on whatever rail
Jun 17, 2019 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Vul: why are people randomly wishing you happy fathers day
Jun 17, 2019 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: do you say dad jokes a lot?
Jun 17, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: Oh you know, like a clapper switch at a porn shoot: on and off.
Jun 17, 2019 7:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Jun 17, 2019 7:35 AM - Veho: Sometimes he tells dad jokes, sometimes he doesn't.
Jun 17, 2019 7:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: makes sense
Jun 17, 2019 1:39 PM - kenenthk: This sucks woke up at 8 and I gotta be at work at 230
Jun 17, 2019 6:07 PM - Megadriver94: I hope Koaku and IGN go out of business by 15 years from now. Both sites are infested with idellouges, pathological liars and dull-minded fools
Jun 17, 2019 6:07 PM - Megadriver94: I mean it
Jun 17, 2019 6:07 PM - Megadriver94: *Kotaku
Jun 17, 2019 6:08 PM - Megadriver94: Please happen
Jun 17, 2019 6:09 PM - Megadriver94: Ditto for Polygon.com
Jun 17, 2019 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: that's perfect, you have plenty of time to get ready
Jun 17, 2019 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: And to procrastinate
Jun 17, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CTR is pretty good
Jun 17, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks amazing
Jun 17, 2019 9:50 PM - Flame: yeah well that's just like your opinion Tom
Jun 17, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plays a lot like the original did, which still holds up IMO
Jun 17, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 will probably buy for PC at some point
Jun 17, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still super fun
Jun 17, 2019 10:12 PM - Flame: 4K is where is at now tom
Jun 17, 2019 10:12 PM - Flame: sad
Jun 17, 2019 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Err, I mean I could probably play it in 4k when it releases?
Jun 17, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm talking about the remake, you dumb ;O;
Jun 17, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Leaked for Switch
Jun 17, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still waiting for the 4K remake of Pong 
Jun 17, 2019 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, that's offensive to P1ngP0ng 
Jun 17, 2019 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He won't be happy when he sees this.
Jun 17, 2019 10:48 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats 4k
Jun 17, 2019 10:48 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 8k master race
Jun 17, 2019 10:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes, the 8K mustard race 
Jun 17, 2019 10:59 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: also get out
Jun 17, 2019 10:59 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: this is my shoutbox
Jun 17, 2019 10:59 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: not yours
Jun 17, 2019 11:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 18, 2019 1:11 AM - Captain_N: and yet, the 8k displays still dont have a smaller input lag time then a crt tv from 1953.....
Jun 18, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9vXz9-C-AY


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 19, 2019)

Jun 18, 2019 5:25 AM - kenenthk: I'm sore
Jun 18, 2019 6:16 AM - Veho: Use more lube next time.
Jun 18, 2019 6:25 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RxB8XEE
Jun 18, 2019 6:37 AM - kenenthk: 8 miles of walking on the shift 
Jun 18, 2019 6:58 AM - Veho: What did you do, put a belt on Tom's mom?
Jun 18, 2019 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 18, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shop.terraonion.com/en/products/16-megasd_megacd_segacd_fpga_cartridge.html
Jun 18, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat so now you can MegaCD games on a nomad
Jun 18, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A wee bit pricy though lol
Jun 18, 2019 9:29 AM - Veho: Wee.
Jun 18, 2019 10:25 AM - Flame: looks nice psio but you need to sell an arm and a leg to get one
Jun 18, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Jun 18, 2019 1:05 PM - Ericthegreat: Wow, I guess niche market == high price
Jun 18, 2019 1:06 PM - Ericthegreat: Understandable if you know you'll only sell a few thousand max
Jun 18, 2019 1:06 PM - Ericthegreat: If that
Jun 18, 2019 1:06 PM - Ericthegreat: Gotta buy boards and cases
Jun 18, 2019 1:07 PM - Ericthegreat: Not certain how much a production of boards would be
Jun 18, 2019 1:08 PM - Ericthegreat: I know there are cheap Chinese custom board services but depends on complexity/how many you order, could be weird enough they can't do it that way though.
Jun 18, 2019 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they're FPGAs, that's always expensive to manufacture and design outright, so the price makes sense
Jun 18, 2019 1:17 PM - Skelletonike: So that thing also works as a mega drive flashcart?
Jun 18, 2019 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently, yeah
Jun 18, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so, just doesn't do 32X
Jun 18, 2019 1:21 PM - Skelletonike: Pretty interesting then. Albeit way too pricey.
Jun 18, 2019 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, price is high for sure. You could buy a Genesis and a Sega CD and a Mega Everdrive for cheaper lol
Jun 18, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still have to buy CD games, but eh lol
Jun 18, 2019 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you can just burn Sega CD games IIRC
Jun 18, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just buy a sheild TV and have all the systems in one thing
Jun 18, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well older ones anyway
Jun 18, 2019 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think there is enough good SegaCD games to justify it lol
Jun 18, 2019 1:50 PM - Skelletonike: Shining Force CD
Jun 18, 2019 1:52 PM - Skelletonike: Well, I may be old fashioned, but I prefer playing on the original system if possible, might be nostalgia speaking since Mega Drive was my first console
Jun 18, 2019 1:52 PM - Skelletonike: And Shining Force my first rpg.
Jun 18, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ItSOUJU_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 18, 2019 2:01 PM - Skelletonike: beating you in which sense? :')
Jun 18, 2019 2:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just don't try phantasy star 
Jun 18, 2019 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-man-attack-squirrel-meth-aggressive
Jun 18, 2019 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: just buy a Mega Sg lol
Jun 18, 2019 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: better than a genesis + mega everdrive
Jun 18, 2019 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you really want 32x support
Jun 18, 2019 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just saw Team Sonic Racing on nintendo eshop already on discount. Only been released THREE WEEKS AGO! 
Jun 18, 2019 9:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean FOUR WEEKS AGO 
Jun 18, 2019 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats methed up


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 20, 2019)

Jun 19, 2019 5:44 AM - Veho: Wanna play with my hot stick?  
Jun 19, 2019 5:44 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2wKRZ02Y2I
Jun 19, 2019 5:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/la5IYaD.jpg
Jun 19, 2019 6:00 AM - Duo8: meth
Jun 19, 2019 7:03 AM - T-hug: meh th
Jun 19, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VtgOT89.png
Jun 19, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: METH
Jun 19, 2019 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XI8VA41_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jun 19, 2019 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think this person just likes to get reactions out of people lol
Jun 19, 2019 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/pci-sig-pcie-6.0-256gbps-interface,39676.html
Jun 19, 2019 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 256GB's a second damn
Jun 19, 2019 10:48 AM - Ericthegreat: amd boards this generation will be first to use pci e 4.0 I think
Jun 19, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 256GB is like an entire hard drive in a second
Jun 19, 2019 12:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, AMD's new x570 mobos should have full PCIe 4.0 slot support
Jun 19, 2019 12:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they said their 400 series mobos could have partial support through a firmware update, which is nice
Jun 19, 2019 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be hilarious if Intel decided to jump to PCIe 5.0 though, skip 4.0 entirely lol
Jun 19, 2019 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, but would be an interesting turn of events lol
Jun 19, 2019 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only really even worth it for SSDs, too, TBH. For consumers, anyways. Top tier GPUs still barely hit the limit of PCIe 3.0 x8, so no benefit for 4.0 from there lol
Jun 19, 2019 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it's actually not because they have it wrong (its gbps not GB/s)
Jun 19, 2019 12:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: per lane
Jun 19, 2019 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, that's not right either because according to wikipedia 5.x is only 4GB/s per lane and 63GB/s for 16 lanes
Jun 19, 2019 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6.x is only double that
Jun 19, 2019 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: worth it for eGPUs 
Jun 19, 2019 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you put a high end gpu in an external enclosure currently you'll be bottlenecked by only having 4 lanes especially if you use the display built in to the laptop and not a monitor plugged into the egPU
Jun 19, 2019 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, if you have the money to waste on an eGPU enclosure and a high end GPU, you probably have the money to just...buy a laptop with a decent GPU 
Jun 19, 2019 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: but laptops aren't upgradable
Jun 19, 2019 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the slim gaming laptops are crazy expensive
Jun 19, 2019 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm never buying another gaming laptop, this one was just a waste of money when it was top of the line and already after 3 years i found a game it couldn't run
Jun 19, 2019 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: rather get an eGPU, there is at least one decently priced one
Jun 19, 2019 2:27 PM - Skelletonike: Gaming laptops are a waste of money in general imho. I find a proper desktop much handier.
Jun 19, 2019 2:27 PM - Skelletonike: My 4 year old and my 6 year old laptops are still good enough for what I use them though... Working and hentai games. <3
Jun 19, 2019 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't say they're a waste of money, just depends on your use case. Gaming laptops make sense when you have limited space, or if you move around a lot and still want to game.
Jun 19, 2019 3:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: LEWD 
Jun 19, 2019 3:20 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: HELLO
Jun 19, 2019 3:20 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: oh
Jun 19, 2019 3:20 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Posted at 4:20
Jun 19, 2019 3:33 PM - Skelletonike: I did say in general
Jun 19, 2019 3:41 PM - Skelletonike: Hum... With all these price drops on Huawei Mate 20 pro I'm tempted to grab one.
Jun 19, 2019 3:50 PM - Devin: Awe snap. It's Skelle.
Jun 19, 2019 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: Devin... Name feels familiar
Jun 19, 2019 3:56 PM - Skelletonike: Just kidding, although last time I saw you around you were a Mod iirc?
Jun 19, 2019 5:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you here? 
Jun 19, 2019 5:41 PM - KingVamp: Random hi!
Jun 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He must be drinking 
Jun 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMJ7eFhXxfY
Jun 19, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: 1. get a mini pc instead 2. if you move around just use in home streaming or something on a cheap laptop
Jun 19, 2019 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't make sense for the price and unupgradability *for gaming*
Jun 19, 2019 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: they make sense for professional work
Jun 19, 2019 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im here now 
Jun 19, 2019 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Done drinking?
Jun 19, 2019 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that even possible? lol
Jun 19, 2019 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can stop anytime I want, all I have to do is die  lol
Jun 19, 2019 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you see the video I posted? 
Jun 19, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I watcheded it now, lol it doesn't do 32X?
Jun 19, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching the video I am worried it's a scam now.
Jun 19, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He says it plays 32X... it couldn't do it on a Genesis...
Jun 19, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 32X had it'
Jun 19, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it's own video output because it could do like 4096 colors on screen or something.
Jun 20, 2019 12:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sonic CD on sega nomad 
Jun 20, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just play it on a phone 
Jun 20, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/japanese-man-arrested-with-wario-drugs-1835632670/amp
Jun 20, 2019 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: With a touch screen? PSI PLEASE! 
Jun 20, 2019 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Besides, no scanlines on phone version of sonic cd.
Jun 20, 2019 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nomad with nostalgic scanlines and controller 
Jun 20, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wario wants in on that drug dealer money 
Jun 20, 2019 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well I beat the trials of mana game.
Jun 20, 2019 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: SUPER DOOKIE


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 21, 2019)

Jun 20, 2019 7:01 AM - Ericthegreat: You finished all 3?
Jun 20, 2019 7:01 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh I should play it to play part 1
Jun 20, 2019 7:01 AM - Ericthegreat: I love 2 and I've only played a bit of 3
Jun 20, 2019 7:07 AM - Ericthegreat: I see they remade 3, but no co op :/
Jun 20, 2019 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nah it does 32x if you have an actual 32x
Jun 20, 2019 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: which isn't so bad, it's much less of a clusterfuck than a genesis + cd + 32x all hooked up
Jun 20, 2019 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: for the price though, it would be nice if it could do 32x
Jun 20, 2019 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: built in
Jun 20, 2019 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you can play sonic chaotix
Jun 20, 2019 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://soundcloud.com/eox-studios/mariokart-64-remix?in=eox-studios/sets/retro-grooves-vol-2
Jun 20, 2019 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: nostalgia 
Jun 20, 2019 1:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Knuckles Chaotix 
Jun 20, 2019 1:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: @eric I hope the remake is much better than the snes game. Is straight dookie 
Jun 20, 2019 1:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does every game in the series have terrible combat problems.
Jun 20, 2019 7:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OQdVjPC.jpg
Jun 20, 2019 7:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho hasn't been here for days 
Jun 20, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: I just didn't have anything interesting to say.
Jun 20, 2019 7:29 PM - Veho: inb4 "you never do"
Jun 20, 2019 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's okay 
Jun 20, 2019 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes I don't either.
Jun 20, 2019 7:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's why I make sound effects 
Jun 20, 2019 7:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Jun 20, 2019 7:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Let's people know I'm not dead. 
Jun 20, 2019 8:20 PM - T-hug: man I want an account at BDSM
Jun 20, 2019 8:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug, shouldn't you be trying to get people to have accounts at GBATemp? 
Jun 20, 2019 8:26 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: http://bitly.com/98K8eH so funny
Jun 20, 2019 8:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That RICKY ASTLEY video gets lots of views, and you are a contributing factor to it 
Jun 20, 2019 8:49 PM - Veho: Rick is a cool guy, let him have his views.
Jun 20, 2019 10:12 PM - DinohScene: Always gonna give you views! never gonna not share you~
Jun 20, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know the forum rules and so do I.
Jun 20, 2019 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skål guys
Jun 20, 2019 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's a toast
Jun 20, 2019 11:20 PM - DinohScene: За здоровье!
Jun 20, 2019 11:20 PM - DinohScene: That's also a toast btw!
Jun 20, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyat!
Jun 20, 2019 11:42 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: wtf went on in here
Jun 20, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WkFV2Q2 LOL
Jun 20, 2019 11:50 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: mr.roshambo
Jun 20, 2019 11:50 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: do you live in the shoutbox?
Jun 21, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly at least for now lol
Jun 21, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda planning to die soon maybe next week
Jun 21, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Be sure to put me in your will Psi 
Jun 21, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just leave all your security guard riches to me


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 22, 2019)

Jun 21, 2019 4:41 AM - Veho: Don't die, Psi, who's gonna post imgur memes with me?
Jun 21, 2019 6:54 AM - Veho: Is this that "surprise mechanic" box everyone is talking about: https://i.imgur.com/dz28LZL.mp4
Jun 21, 2019 7:10 AM - T-hug: lol
Jun 21, 2019 7:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jo5KTKM.jpg
Jun 21, 2019 12:14 PM - xxNathanxx: Shouldn't it be на instead of за?
Jun 21, 2019 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: нet
Jun 21, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqFpzUHUMa8
Jun 21, 2019 3:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U6yydko.mp4
Jun 21, 2019 4:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, you gonna scare the children, then they won't want to do science or find cures for cancer 
Jun 21, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all good Trump says he will cure cancer 
Jun 21, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly if they would dump some huge sums of money in research I think they could cure some forms of cancer or at least have legit treatments for a bunch of types.
Jun 21, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here take these pills for 3 months come back we can run the tests again make sure it's gone... Also consider stop smoking?"
Jun 21, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if they ever perfect DNA re-sequencing in the body, cancer of all types would be a thing of the past. "Here take these pills, you will feel like you have the flu for like 3 days after that you will feel like shit for a few days then you will be cured. Also we noticed you have a couple of hundred other defects we fixed those too...."
Jun 21, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/intel-cpu-reduce-pricing-10-15-percent,39699.html
Jun 21, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well to be fair there are some cancers that are pretty "curable" already 
Jun 21, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice, hmm will make decisions harder
Jun 21, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very true Tom
Jun 21, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was surprised to find out that some of them are like 80% cure rate even at like stage three
Jun 21, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Breast cancer, testicular cancer, and cervical cancer have a 95%+ cure rate with current medicine, which is pretty dang high
Jun 21, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VS when I was a kid all of those would be pretty much a death sentence
Jun 21, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course the 70s was a long time ago lol
Jun 21, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The main problem is there are just so many different kinds of cancers, there's just no real "one cure to fight them all"
Jun 21, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if DNA re-sequencing was properly developed, I'd imagine it wouldn't be as effective as you'd think
Jun 21, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Tom being able to mess with the DNA inside the body could lead to all kinds of fantastic crap.
Jun 21, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe even legit immortality
Jun 21, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus enhancements... That's the part that is most terrifying to me lol
Jun 21, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean growing back a limb could be kind of cool lol
Jun 21, 2019 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7smb8jPZD0
Jun 21, 2019 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/70416730 Hmm, that's kind of tempting. $25 total for a (supposedly) working 360, with a controller 
Jun 21, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the machine is broken the controller and PSU could be worth more lol
Jun 21, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a bunch of controllers and stuff I picked up like that.
Jun 21, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I picked up larger lots for about that much Tom.
Jun 21, 2019 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/70241725 Try to get that one Tom.
Jun 21, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/70243388#shipping-tab like 32 dollars if you can snipe it.
Jun 21, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32 with the shipping included... might be cheaper or more expensive I used my zip code lol
Jun 21, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Psi, neither of those are $25 ;O;
Jun 21, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 21, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I basically used them to buy a lot of 360 controllers for my PC for cheap.
Jun 21, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For like 80 bucks I got like 5 360's a few of them work, like 8 games and probably like 12 360 controllers.
Jun 21, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fantastic for emulation stuff on the PC.
Jun 21, 2019 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: $25 is good if its a later model that doesnt struggle with rrods
Jun 21, 2019 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: if its an older model then $25 is just okay
Jun 21, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Dawn with the HD texture pack is neat looking but I'm not sure it was worth the money... lol
Jun 21, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also maybe someone knows... I just plopped in a 2080 and my 980 drivers never needed to be updated?
Jun 21, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it sounds like a miracle lol
Jun 21, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: https://journal.amberjack.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/fishyhands-make-your-catch-look.jpg
Jun 21, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol fishy claims
Jun 21, 2019 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia has been using unified drivers since like 2000 Psi lol
Jun 21, 2019 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never need to reinstall them, unless you're on an ancient version
Jun 21, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you probably should still, just cause
Jun 21, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was wondering about that... lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to wait on the "super" versions but they look mostly the same with like 100-200 dollar price drop. So meh lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htxUPNtdfPM
Jun 21, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/amd-joint-venture-partner-banned-us-trade-war,39703.html
Jun 21, 2019 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The pricing for Super RTX GPUs aren't cheaper, they're the same
Jun 21, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they have more CUDA cores, so more performance lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a whole lot more, but you could've gotten like...5% extra! Lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2080 Ti seems good enough for now 
Jun 21, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to declare bankruptcy on this 310K law suit I got served with yesterday
Jun 21, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got in a car accident almost 10 years ago at like 5mph lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how that equates to 1/3 of a million dollars but fuck paying that lol
Jun 21, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I got chicken lol
Jun 21, 2019 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I need to get rear ended at 5mph and get a crap ton of cash lol
Jun 21, 2019 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a damned episode of Beavis and butthead
Jun 21, 2019 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lvl_lfNyHuM
Jun 21, 2019 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, go buy a Nvidia tesla and set up a cloud game server for GBATemp. 
Jun 21, 2019 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if I ever win the lotto that could be kind of fun
Jun 22, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fyzl493.mp4
Jun 22, 2019 3:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 22, 2019 3:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, don't do dangerous stuff like that.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 23, 2019)

Jun 22, 2019 9:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i want to know what that is
Jun 22, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol looks like some chem lab experiment to show a class some sort of magic trick lol
Jun 22, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF7K1RHnH24
Jun 22, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN2fpRn4Uio damn... Now im hungry lol
Jun 22, 2019 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn it psi now i'm hungry too
Jun 22, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mPubaH4tAgQ?t=452
Jun 22, 2019 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u29MoqY01k
Jun 22, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I'm at work I wish I was at home. When I'm at home I wish I was at work.... Lol
Jun 22, 2019 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://off-guardian.org/2019/06/21/global-warming-carbon-dioxide-and-the-solar-minimum/
Jun 22, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been saying for a long time I doubted the extent of mankind's role in global warming
Jun 22, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure we contribute but the amount is probably some small percentage
Jun 22, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably more from deforestation than Co2
Jun 22, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I want for Christmas is a mobo and a 3700X lol
Jun 22, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And if Santa was real like 32GBs of RAM
Jun 22, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-7-3700x
Jun 22, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't get how the 3700X can be 65 watts but the 3800X is 105 watts but only like 300Mhz difference n speed?
Jun 22, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In even
Jun 22, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, that's interesting
Jun 22, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe the 3700x can't sustain it's boost clocks as long as the 3800x?
Jun 22, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3800x can probably OC a hell of a lot more, too, maybe it's designed for much higher OCs
Jun 22, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose you'd have to wait for benchmarks and reviews to be sure though, but it kinda looks like the 3800x just wouldn't be worth it at all vs the 3700x if the difference is that little
Jun 22, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's got me wondering what I was thinking is that the thermals might be hitting hard at those speeds and maybe the 3700X is right in the comfort zone and even a slight bump in speed makes the power consumption shoot up?
Jun 22, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that wouldn't explain the higher end models
Jun 22, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I don't think a small bump like that would shoot up the wattage a whopping 45W lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 percent uptic in power for a 5 percent speed bump lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, maybe the boost clock on the 3700x isn't for all cores and the 3800x is?
Jun 22, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly for the price and thread count and the rumored performance the 3700X looks juicy
Jun 22, 2019 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe only like 4 of the cores can hit that 4.4ghz on 3700x, that'd be a pretty decent explanation
Jun 22, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that could be
Jun 22, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still good enough for games?
Jun 22, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, for sure lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most games still barely use more than 4 cores lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet your right though
Jun 22, 2019 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can still get away with using CPUs from like 5 years ago for modern games with 0 problems lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I noticed even at 4K with a HD texture pack my old i5 is doing fine
Jun 22, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That latest FarCry game is weird though
Jun 22, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure I'll finish it the story is losing me already at like 3 hours in lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is that New Dawn or whatever it was called?
Jun 22, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah
Jun 22, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tons of flowers and crap lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still trying to find some game to play myself lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking maybe going through the Halo stuff, now that I bought that 360 lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only tried it because it had an HD pack add on
Jun 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't the MC thing coming to PC?
Jun 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually, yeah
Jun 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to buy that as soon as possible
Jun 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're finally starting testing for Halo Reach soon-ish
Jun 22, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be a long wait for all of them, though, since they're staggering releases
Jun 22, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That has remakes of 1 and 2?
Jun 22, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, has the "HD" versions of 1 and 2
Jun 22, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They said 3 would come out PC eventually.....
Jun 22, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then just 3+ are upscaled I think lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait
Jun 22, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MCC is 1, 2, 3, ODST, Reach, and 4
Jun 22, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically all of them except for 5 are coming to PC now
Jun 22, 2019 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 will come to PC in like 20 years in 32K resolution
Jun 22, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would hope they'd port it over by the time the new game comes out
Jun 22, 2019 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "2020", eventually lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't trust them.... 3 should have been out on PC years ago
Jun 22, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still will play it on the MCC and finally be happy lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was that Russian Halo 3 online thing that was released ages ago lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember that
Jun 22, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't it just 2 with hacked stuff from 3?
Jun 22, 2019 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, pretty sure it was like full 3
Jun 22, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think someone even ported the actual campaign from 3 over to it
Jun 22, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was basically a port of Halo 3 Forge stuff
Jun 22, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Microsoft had no excuse lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I would imagine it's cuz of licensing issues 
Jun 22, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bungie developed the game, which launched in Sept. 2007...and then left MS, in Oct. 2007 lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine they then developed some deal with Bungie for the MCC, and then were just trying to make cash with it being an Xbone exclusive
Jun 22, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Until they realized the Xbone is doing meh, and hey PC is a thing!
Jun 22, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna try finding and downloading the Halo 3 campaign thing with ElDewrito, see if it's any good lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you some links if it is
Jun 22, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds good lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably was cease and desisted lok
Jun 22, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, found a download but slooow file host lol
Jun 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1mb/s
Jun 22, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna take like 2 hours
Jun 22, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slow downloads make miss when Kazzaa actually worked
Jun 22, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, now we're cooking with fire!
Jun 22, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes hits 1.2mb/s!
Jun 22, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wait it will bork about half way through forcing you to download again
Jun 22, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slow downloads make me cringe
Jun 22, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Recently I mean since I went fiber the only time I've had problems downloading something was on a shaky slow connection
Jun 22, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't jinx it Psi, my laptop occasionally drops wifi so that could totally happen lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1153351/pc/is-geforce-now-ever-going-to-get-out-of-beta-/
Jun 22, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.diabloii.net/blog/comments/amp/diablo-4-apparently-shown-to-french-employees
Jun 22, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-3800x-benchmarks-leaked-crushes-intels-i9-9900k-in-multi-threaded-performance/amp/
Jun 22, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lots of cool stuff
Jun 22, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 20 minutes left, c'mon shitty Windows don't fail me now!
Jun 22, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need that download manager thing
Jun 22, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember the name used it all the time on dial up lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let you resume
Jun 22, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "GetRight" was it
Jun 22, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol saved my butt trying to download like ISO files on dial up
Jun 22, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://getright.com/getright_history.html
Jun 22, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck that, I use Jdownloader lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter if the host doesn't support resumable downloads, but this one does I believe so should be fine lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for it to be a 6gb virus of some kind lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol skynet
Jun 22, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate false positives 
Jun 22, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never can know for sure
Jun 22, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Extracting now, here we go virus! Lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of that weird Al song lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zvfD5rnkTws
Jun 22, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/buffalo-wild-wings-customers-shocked-rat-falls-ceiling
Jun 22, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rat it's not just for dinner?
Jun 22, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'll be damned, it's working
Jun 22, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/mMASpdY.jpg <
Jun 22, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The FOV is off, but you can set that I guess
Jun 22, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat but Tom no gif file? Lol (kidding)
Jun 22, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have zero clue how to make animated gif files come to think of it
Jun 22, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But how does it feel?
Jun 22, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't given it a good go, I'm using a laptop and my controllers are down stairs lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I would use mouse and keyboard 
Jun 22, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feel should be in game reviews
Jun 22, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like playing some games feels like ass and some games it's like an old friend
Jun 22, 2019 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I don't have any mouse up here either lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And touchpad is trash, good ol' accidental touching doesn't let me use the touchpad and keyboard at same time lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn Tom you slumming it today
Jun 22, 2019 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm usually off my desktop after like 4pm lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It feels like I remember Halo 3 feels like though
Jun 22, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's promising lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll toss it on my desktop and upload it to gdrive, PM you a link when it's done lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think some of the triggers for events aren't working 100%, and I don't think checkpoints work
Jun 22, 2019 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, no checkpoints lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No problem just use cheats lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it crashed before I finished the level, so that's good 
Jun 22, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Error in sub7.dll ?
Jun 22, 2019 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a good ol' fashion generic crash lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will fuck with it more tomorrow I suppose
Jun 22, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could just be a quirk with my laptop, thing has been fucky for a bit
Jun 22, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Needs a good ol' fashion Windows reinstall
Jun 22, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it might need admin or something
Jun 22, 2019 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keep getting BSODs, good ol' "Thread Stuck in Device Driver", it's a known problem with the Ryzen APUs lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks
Jun 22, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They fix it?
Jun 22, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'm aware of, I update to latest drivers whenever they shit them out lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still happens lol
Jun 22, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing a clean reinstall of the GPU drivers fixes it for like a week or two
Jun 22, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably just roll back to the GPU drivers that the laptop came with, that would probably work fine
Jun 23, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird
Jun 23, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, AMD has had shit drivers for like a decade+
Jun 23, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I feel like they really should be required to fix things
Jun 23, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Their Linux drivers are actually better than the shit they shit out on Windows lol
Jun 23, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not enough cases for them to bother TBH, afaik it's just the mobile Ryzen APUs that have the problem which I don't think has sold so well
Jun 23, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The weird thing is I never had issues using top end ATI/AMD video cards
Jun 23, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Desktop ones
Jun 23, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a couple of issues in Nvidia but they eventually sorted out
Jun 23, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had tons of BSODs when I had a 7970
Jun 23, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still hate having to resign into Nvidia every time I update my driver's though lol
Jun 23, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 7970 wasn't that the one where they glued 2 GPUs together?
Jun 23, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a single GPU and then an X2 version, yeah
Jun 23, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had the single GPU one lol.
Jun 23, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird you needed the red something drivers
Jun 23, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omega_Drivers
Jun 23, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol was thinking of Omega red
Jun 23, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There you go, PM'd you a gdrive link for Halo 3 PC
Jun 23, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck around with it, let me know if it crashes for you or anything lol
Jun 23, 2019 1:17 AM - kenenthk: I doubt itll5run on psis machine
Jun 23, 2019 1:17 AM - kenenthk: Emachine
Jun 23, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk go back to your Barbie Dream PC.
Jun 23, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Tom 
Jun 23, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get home I'll try it.
Jun 23, 2019 1:38 AM - ChaoticCinnabon: okay so this exists
Jun 23, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's a hallucination
Jun 23, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just a bit of undigested roast
Jun 23, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Begone foul spirit!!!!
Jun 23, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We can't stop here this is bat country
Jun 23, 2019 2:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gfycat.com/politetemptingiberianmole 
Jun 23, 2019 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: now Cloud's climbing in FF7 makes more sense....
Jun 23, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't believe wall jumping is a real thing
Jun 23, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But white men can't jump?
Jun 23, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I watched an instructional video about that
Jun 23, 2019 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Emschine was actually my first computer which was ran by nothing but li.ewire
Jun 23, 2019 3:48 AM - kenenthk: I think my shield TVs about to die out I just saw a green screen of death


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 24, 2019)

Jun 23, 2019 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope not kenenthk the Shield TV is one of my favorite devices I own.
Jun 23, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use it like constantly to be honest... Video and games, the only thing it's missing is a DVR but that would need a better CPU and more RAM and a bit more storage (my 500GB model is pretty full)
Jun 23, 2019 4:53 AM - kenenthk: Walmart actually makes some pretty tasty steak sauce I'm impressed
Jun 23, 2019 8:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic thanks for that link i reposted it on imgur with the title "I can't believe wall jumping is real" and got 40k views already
Jun 23, 2019 8:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: funny thing is i did it to post it on the vinesauce discord since they have a whitelist on links and giphy isn't whitelisted
Jun 23, 2019 8:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it worked out lol
Jun 23, 2019 8:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess that one was new on imgur otherwise there would no doubt be a repost bot pointing it out in the comments
Jun 23, 2019 8:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: bet this one will be reposted 10 times over now that i've posted it
Jun 23, 2019 1:22 PM - Veho: Link so I can comment "repost!" on it.
Jun 23, 2019 1:24 PM - Veho: I want to find a decent ketchup.
Jun 23, 2019 1:24 PM - Veho: It finally dawned on me that the crap I've been eating so far is, in fact, crap.
Jun 23, 2019 1:25 PM - Veho: When the ingredient list goes "water, sugar, modified starch, tomato" you know something is up.
Jun 23, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heinz Natural
Jun 23, 2019 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: nah, its not a repost
Jun 23, 2019 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: the repost bot would have pointed that out in the comments
Jun 23, 2019 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i like my crappy ketchup thank you very much
Jun 23, 2019 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i am partial to heinz on eggs. for anything else, just crappy ketchup is good
Jun 23, 2019 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: heinz has a bit of a kick to it that cheap ketchup doesn't that i find works extremely well on eggs but less good on hotdogs
Jun 23, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it's a bit more acidic plus there's the spices
Jun 23, 2019 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, had Halo 3 crash at the same point as it did last night, but after restarting and running through again it worked fine, was able to get past that crash...and then it crashed again, a bit later in the level 
Jun 23, 2019 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the ally NPCs work, and event triggers like ships flying off don't work at all, so they're permanently there
Jun 23, 2019 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Enemies work fine though, which is good
Jun 23, 2019 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But other than that it plays really well, for some janky port lol
Jun 23, 2019 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't skip cutscenes, too, which is kinda eh
Jun 23, 2019 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The pre-rendered cutscenes are also super blurry, like it's the 720p source that wasn't properly encoded
Jun 23, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, second level has a softlock lol
Jun 23, 2019 3:47 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hello
Jun 23, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ello
Jun 23, 2019 4:11 PM - Flame: ello 'ol chap
Jun 23, 2019 5:51 PM - Veho: 550 Access Denied - Invalid HELO
Jun 23, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hellno engaged?
Jun 23, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1153366/shield-tv/yes-i-hope-this-is-true-google-stadia-coming-to-shield-tv-/
Jun 23, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stadia might be coming on Shield TV! So get some dry towels! Lol
Jun 23, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you see that new megadrive flash cart? 
Jun 23, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It plays Sonic CD on the Nomad 
Jun 23, 2019 11:43 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: LOOK HERE LOOK LISTEN!
Jun 24, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpMhsrsiV6Y This ones for Veho.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 25, 2019)

Jun 24, 2019 4:07 AM - Veho: So it's repurposed old stock sold under its original value. It's not that someone has found a way to make x86 SOC dirt cheap.
Jun 24, 2019 4:08 AM - Veho: That video made me sad, Psi  
Jun 24, 2019 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: Interesting
Jun 24, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: Answers a lot of the questions you had about the board, though. You wondered why they made certain choices?
Jun 24, 2019 6:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't make Veho sad. That's against GBATemp rules. 
Jun 24, 2019 7:34 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPLnXpdcP-A
Jun 24, 2019 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i guess having a power input on the board would not really be necessary if it was intended for a battery powered embedded electronic thing and ripping the components off the already manufactured boards to put them on a different board that has power stuff built in would not really make sense either
Jun 24, 2019 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: but this means that that pricing is not gonna last very long and once they run out they have to either increase the price or just stop selling em
Jun 24, 2019 8:36 AM - Veho: Since there are no more being made, they will just stop selling them.
Jun 24, 2019 9:23 AM - DinohScene: bloody hell it's warm
Jun 24, 2019 9:30 AM - Veho: And moist.
Jun 24, 2019 10:35 AM - DinohScene: 
Jun 24, 2019 10:36 AM - Veho: Exactly.
Jun 24, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did someone say moist? Lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:23 AM - DinohScene: exploring damp gopher holes
Jun 24, 2019 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is one awesome way to repurpose no longer needed hardware though
Jun 24, 2019 1:07 PM - Veho: Definitely.
Jun 24, 2019 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: should buy like 10000 of them and set up a supercomputing cluster
Jun 24, 2019 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe i'll have to settle for just a couple
Jun 24, 2019 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad there is no sata support whatsoever because this could make a very nice nas and torrenting box
Jun 24, 2019 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a synology nas but it's a bit weak for torrenting
Jun 24, 2019 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: a DAS enclosure + an atomic pi hidden inside of it would work great but a single USB 3.0 might be a bit slow for what i want
Jun 24, 2019 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: then again it is going to be wired to gbps ethernet so that's gonna be the bottleneck of any file transfer
Jun 24, 2019 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of mini PCs, Raspberry Pi 4 was announced. Has 2 USB 2.0 and 2 3.0 ports now, gbps ethernet, USB-C for power supply, up to 4GB of LDDR4 now, and a 1.5GHz A72
Jun 24, 2019 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supporst up to 2 4K30FPS displays now, but you have to use shitty micro HDMI
Jun 24, 2019 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a Videocore VI now, too, so slightly better GPU lol
Jun 24, 2019 2:39 PM - Veho: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ultimate-all-in-one-gaming-keyboard-power-vessel?utm_source=delivery.adrecover.com&utm_medium=kickbooster&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=b1bad990#/
Jun 24, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it looks interesting (Raspberry Pi 4) will be interesting to see what emulation images come out for it, although to be honest it's not enough "power" to really do anything more than the old one.
Jun 24, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXCjpJasvG0
Jun 24, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, the new SoC is quite a bit faster than the 3b
Jun 24, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: General benchmarks for the CPU are like 50% faster
Jun 24, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And RAM jumped from DDR2 to DDR4 lol
Jun 24, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably full speed N64 but it's not going to pull off like PS2 or GameCube.
Jun 24, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPU should also be about 50% faster, too
Jun 24, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some more games will be full speed in MAME.
Jun 24, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well yeah, nothing ARM will achieve either for some time 
Jun 24, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS2 is still a 5+ year pipe dream lol
Jun 24, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GC is closer, you might actually be able to play some GC games with the Pi 4
Jun 24, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jun 24, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSP should run quite well now
Jun 24, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dreamcast, too
Jun 24, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I don't know it depends on the game God of War on the PSP is a train wreck for most SoC's
Jun 24, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dreamcast yeah, seems they have it almost down to running on a potato these days.
Jun 24, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how that's happening lol
Jun 24, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, from what I recall one of the God of War games on PSP was mostly playable on the Pi now
Jun 24, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi 3b*
Jun 24, 2019 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some lag in boss fights, but otherwise playable
Jun 24, 2019 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's probably with just an OC'd Pi 3, so the Pi 4 should be much better
Jun 24, 2019 8:41 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hey tom
Jun 24, 2019 8:41 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: look listen
Jun 24, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wait a minute
Jun 24, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How long until the 3800X.... can't wait lol
Jun 24, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: July something I think lol
Jun 24, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: July 10th or 11th IIRC
Jun 24, 2019 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, July 7th actually
Jun 24, 2019 8:58 PM - Veho: So tl;dr on the new Pi: it should be good I guess?
Jun 24, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Approximately 50% better than the 3b+, basically
Jun 24, 2019 9:18 PM - Veho: But not 50% more expensive?
Jun 24, 2019 9:19 PM - Veho: Neat.
Jun 24, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the 4GB RAM version is $55, but if you don't need all that RAM yeah lol
Jun 24, 2019 9:46 PM - Veho: "Not need all the RAM the device can support"? Does not compute.
Jun 24, 2019 9:47 PM - Veho: You always need more RAM.
Jun 24, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2GB is $45, then 1GB is standard $35
Jun 24, 2019 9:52 PM - Veho: $55 it is then  
Jun 24, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably buy a 4GB one eventually, whenever they come back in stock
Jun 24, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'm sure will be like August lol
Jun 24, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want a new mobo 3800X and like 32GB of RAM should only be like 1000 dollars 
Jun 24, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, wouldn't be _that_ expensive lol
Jun 24, 2019 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 for the 3800x, $200-$250 for an x570 mobo, then like $150 for 32GB of RAM
Jun 24, 2019 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like $800 ;O;
Jun 24, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the 3800X is 499?
Jun 24, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so that does make a difference lol
Jun 24, 2019 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the 3900x is $499
Jun 24, 2019 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3800x is only $399
Jun 24, 2019 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-ryzen-3000-release-date-price-specs/ <
Jun 24, 2019 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh hmm what's the specs on that?
Jun 24, 2019 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3900x is 12 cores and 24 threads
Jun 24, 2019 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're gonna waste money, might as well go all the way and get the 3950x ;O;
Jun 24, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm I think the 3800X is better for the average person... Ol
Jun 24, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe
Jun 24, 2019 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the 3600x is better for the average person lol
Jun 24, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean that seems only useful for video editing?
Jun 24, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 3800X has more Mhz seems to be the sweet spot?
Jun 24, 2019 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who cares? It's not 1990 anymore, frequency isn't the end all be all of performance 
Jun 24, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2 extra cores are really the only benefit of the 3800x
Jun 24, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And really, at that point you might as well just buy a 3700x and OC it
Jun 24, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably get the same performance as a 3800x with just a bit of an OC lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Save $70
Jun 24, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know the supposed leaked scores confused me
Jun 24, 2019 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd recommend waiting for the actual, real benchmark scores and not leaks lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then wait for real world performance, and ignore those benchmarks
Jun 24, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3800X has a larger lead over the 3700X than the mhz would indicate
Jun 24, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz OG Ryzen had great benchmark scores, but was shittier in real world tests lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, gaming anyways
Jun 24, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the ipc kinda was meh
Jun 24, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some other stuff, too, IIRC
Jun 24, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly better now
Jun 24, 2019 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just give it till like July 10th, will be plenty of benchmarks and real world tests to go off of then
Jun 24, 2019 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And actual information lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true yeah I am going to have to wait anyway.... lol probably a month anyway
Jun 24, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not like I can just crap out money at will... mostly lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should just buy a ski mask, I could make so much money that way lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still have to go around and actually buy a vehicle myself lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one of those Smart Cars and put a Hyabusa motor in it  lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:09 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: show us your pis
Jun 24, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgwzHJo3IXM Tell me that doesn't look insanely fun lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I don't make that sweet, sweet security guard money lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I make lowly IT guy money
Jun 24, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had one of those, I could probably die twice as fast as I could now!
Jun 24, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really I should abandon this job and find another, but my schedule at the moment just doesn't allow for it lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have to watch the babby from like 6AM-2PM, and working night shifts doesn't work out for me lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://jalopnik.com/at-23-500-could-this-hayabusa-powered-2002-smart-fort-1825636268 That's cheap right? lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have like $7k to put down for a car right now, maybe $10k if I can sell off the 2003 Aviator
Jun 24, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the smart car might not do so good in the snow Tom 
Jun 24, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol although on the ice it could be fun... lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can just imagine it spinning out so fast you would black out from the G's it would pull lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTekZO_Wokg Death nut makes me laugh every time I hear the name... lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:17 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I wonder if the threadripper will lower in price
Jun 24, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No they just made it insanely more cores like 64 cores and stuff.... lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I just assigned a thread to every program on my PC..." lol
Jun 24, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApxBPh3oaKQ
Jun 24, 2019 11:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, do you have a sega nomad? 
Jun 24, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic no... lol I have a phone  and controller 
Jun 24, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And it plays 32X and Sega CD games 
Jun 24, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a 1080P IPS screen 
Jun 24, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i569jGYkDiU
Jun 25, 2019 12:49 AM - breaktemp: Anyone order the GBATemp-wear yet ?
Jun 25, 2019 1:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can play 32X games on a phone? 
Jun 25, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes 
Jun 25, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been on RetroArch lately, I am getting better at it....  lol
Jun 25, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuxEsd-Fpwk  Neat! And the price doesn't seem bad.
Jun 25, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That thermal pad thing I'm kind of interested in like it vs old thermal paste
Jun 25, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to use Arctic Silver but I know after a few years it's not as good as when it was new
Jun 25, 2019 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get better at retroarch? 
Jun 25, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do need to get some thermal paste for my gaming desktop, that sounds kinda nice
Jun 25, 2019 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How can you be bad or good at it? 
Jun 25, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $17 though, kinda pricy when I could buy a few tubes and use it on multiple devices lol
Jun 25, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe good if you have one PC that you never take apart though, I guess
Jun 25, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm thinking that at some point if I build some crazy Ryzen system I might do that
Jun 25, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe last me 5 years.... Lol
Jun 25, 2019 2:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or psi can get a nvidia tesla and make a server for GBATemp to play games on 
Jun 25, 2019 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I wish


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 26, 2019)

Jun 25, 2019 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi use arctic MX4 its cheap and good
Jun 25, 2019 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesnt  conduct electricity like arctic silver
Jun 25, 2019 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: and doesn't dry out as bad as some i think?
Jun 25, 2019 10:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: those graphite pads are neat but the performance is not all that impressive, their main use is in their longevity for stuff like test benches where you're constantly swapping out or testing parts if you run like a repair business or a tech youtube channel or whatever
Jun 25, 2019 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: good thermal paste works better
Jun 25, 2019 11:35 AM - Veho: Good thermal paste works better than mayo, but in a pinch...
Jun 25, 2019 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mayo as thermal paste? That's an awful suggestion Veho
Jun 25, 2019 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The real pros use toothpaste 
Jun 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Veho: But mayo has this neat instructional video:
Jun 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Veho: https://zippy.gfycat.com/GraciousActiveCoral.webm
Jun 25, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always use lube as thermal paste!!! Lol
Jun 25, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt_ChNArfjY
Jun 25, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work waiting for terrorist...
Jun 25, 2019 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bWA3BNx3A0 Psi will you buy me one of these when you win the lottery?
Jun 25, 2019 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 Xeon 8180s, 384GB of DDR4, 6 Titan Vs...ffs lol
Jun 25, 2019 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds cheap but isn't the 2080 To faster than Titan V?
Jun 25, 2019 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ti stupid autocorrect
Jun 25, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 10% faster or some shit, yeah lol
Jun 25, 2019 7:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you should eat more pinapples :yu
Jun 25, 2019 7:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know, it gives you better eye sight 
Jun 25, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need those 2080 Ti EVGA OC E3 edition it what ever it is
Jun 25, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic I'm the freak in my family 20/20 vision 
Jun 25, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it used to be better 
Jun 25, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to requal soon going to get a perfect score this time
Jun 25, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my next next PC might just be iGPU based I think by then they will be good enough for all my emulation stuff
Jun 25, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/pcie-4-0-x470-b450-support-bios-beta?amp
Jun 25, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4.0 sounds cool but without 4.0 cards it seems like a non issue?
Jun 25, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.evga.com/newsletter/upgrade-to-20-series/
Jun 25, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finance hmmm sounds suspicious loo
Jun 25, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find the list for Microsoft's game pass thing
Jun 25, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it being pretty meh
Jun 25, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/collections/pcgaVTaz?rtc=1
Jun 25, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be worth a couple of months worth
Jun 25, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehollywoodunlocked.com/burglary-suspect-throws-feces-at-judge-during-court-appearance/
Jun 25, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine the judge threw the book at him first? Lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone should make Florida Man the video game...
Jun 25, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Recreate some of these crazy stories as like mini games
Jun 25, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fling poop at a judge, score a bigger sentence
Jun 25, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember it being pretty meh < the game list is actually half decent for PC
Jun 25, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And future one, too, cuz you get MCC lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I grabbed it, cuz I had $1 in my MS account apparently so I got my first month basically free lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's a sign up for me lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I'll keep it when it goes up to $10 a month though
Jun 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is there co op on MCC?
Jun 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $5 is great, $10 is ehhh
Jun 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jun 25, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 player co op for all campaigns I believe
Jun 25, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xbone version had splitscreen for it, but dunno about PC
Jun 25, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You drive the warthog I'll shoot lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, no way ;O;
Jun 25, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Co op is for losers ;O;
Jun 25, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All that Halo 3 PC shit made me actually hyped for my 360 that's showing up Friday lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you got rrod machine?
Jun 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they said it booted, so hopefully not lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure what I'll do with the ones I have....
Jun 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to toss it in the oven if it is 
Jun 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mostly just wanted the controllers
Jun 25, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol home reflow and x clamp
Jun 25, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It should be one of the later phatty mobos, which have lower RROD rates IIRC
Jun 25, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still like 10% or something, but it's probably fine if it's lasted this long lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Jun 25, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll tear it open though, give it a good clean
Jun 25, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear your mostly OK if it has hdmi
Jun 25, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, this one does
Jun 25, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If no HDMI port it's a close to launch one and pretty sure to rrod
Jun 25, 2019 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice, cuz ewww component lol
Jun 25, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I use component on my OG Xbox
Jun 25, 2019 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This one's a late 2007, which is either a zypher or a falcon or something
Jun 25, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of interested in one of those HDMI cables
Jun 25, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, not worth it if you already have component
Jun 25, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think component is the absolute best quality you can get, HDMI is more for if your TV just doesn't have component
Jun 25, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the HDMI cables are just converting from component to HDMI
Jun 25, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I think the video I watched on it was a bit darker on the hdmi
Jun 25, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly the same quality but darker colors
Jun 25, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Metal Jesus I think if I remember correctly
Jun 25, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-rtx-super-rumors-news-specs-price/?amp
Jun 25, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything is happening in July...
Jun 25, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3405140/report-upcoming-microsoft-surface-devices-may-use-amd-or-qualcomm-chips.amp.html
Jun 25, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Qualcomm chip idea sounds interesting maybe an Android dual boot
Jun 25, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/commodore-64-full-size-re-release-for-big-tvs?amp
Jun 25, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I saw that, I'm considering getting one lol
Jun 25, 2019 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first mini was pretty dumb, but this one is full sized and has an actual keyboard, so it's pretty damn tempting
Jun 25, 2019 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus no need for mods or anything, can just plug it in via HDMI and run ROMs from USB
Jun 26, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sj8i-fuh61o
Jun 26, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it looks cool Tom
Jun 26, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Play some Impossible Mission
Jun 26, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was reading it over the price I'm not sure about though
Jun 26, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it could be a bit cheaper
Jun 26, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: True, but a C64 in a similar condition alone costs about as much, not counting any mods and stuff for USB loading and HDMI
Jun 26, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is overpriced, IMO, but it's "vintage" now so meh lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/amazon-takes-on-tcls-roku-tv-with-low-cost-hdr-fire-tv-television/?amp=1
Jun 26, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At this point I feel like just emulating the C64 is good enough for the 20 or so games that could still be fun
Jun 26, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost put it in the same category as the 2600
Jun 26, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I wouldn't buy one to use, id buy one for collections sake lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Display on my wall of gaming shit
Jun 26, 2019 12:44 AM - Ericthegreat: So whats the rpi4 capable of emulating?
Jun 26, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything the Pi 3 could, but better
Jun 26, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PSP and DC should have a lot more playable games
Jun 26, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: N64 should be more playable
Jun 26, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some super easy to emulate GC games might be playable
Jun 26, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Keyword there is might, probably not a stable 30fps but hey better than nothing lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I back ordered one, supposed to arrive in...August lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's fine, cuz there aren't any RetroPie builds or anything out yet (AFAIK), so no one really knows how well anything is just yet
Jun 26, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi mei
Jun 26, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be 8 cores 2.8Ghz 8GBs of dual channel DDR4 and 64GBs of internal storage
Jun 26, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or like 300Mhz faster than my phone and 2 more GBs of RAM lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing is the Pi is going for power over price Psi lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't have 8 cores and 2.8ghz and 8GBs of RAM and 64GB of internal storage for $35
Jun 26, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I guess $55, since the 4GB RAM model is $55 lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you want power, just buy a Jetson Nano ;O;
Jun 26, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I feel like there could be a 99.99 dollar "delux" Pi
Jun 26, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For enthusiasts
Jun 26, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There is, it's called a Jetson Nano ;O;
Jun 26, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's only 4 cores 
Jun 26, 2019 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Generic-Google-Coral-Dev-Board/dp/B07PK2XVM6/ref=pd_aw_sbs_328_3/132-7328082-4323440?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07PK2XVM6&pd_rd_r=cc3e00f2-97ae-11e9-b2ee-5b6c9b26c131&pd_rd_w=9HxBp&pd_rd_wg=uM0cu&pf_rd_p=aae79475-6dc9-4a12-80e8-27b63108fa72&pf_rd_r=9RHCEYWM7N7FVP8131BQ&psc=1&refRID=9RHCEYWM7N7FVP8131BQ
Jun 26, 2019 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's weird never heard of this one
Jun 26, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was released a few months back IIRC
Jun 26, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Specs aren't really good at all for the price, at least for a consumer
Jun 26, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're more for people fucking around with IoT stuff, less just fucking around lol
Jun 26, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that Google co processor has me dying to know what it is
Jun 26, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like that Jetson Nano thing
Jun 26, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://semiengineering.com/5nm-vs-3nm/
Jun 26, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Google-Coral-Accelerator-coprocessor-Raspberry/dp/B07R53D12W/ref=pd_aw_sim_147_3/132-7328082-4323440?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07R53D12W&pd_rd_r=59645874-97af-11e9-941b-e1cf8bfdbb1f&pd_rd_w=oEcyo&pd_rd_wg=iOgt2&pf_rd_p=469620d9-3e90-496d-9dc8-b19f900ba5fe&pf_rd_r=W7R9ZTM3649GSE3AZ8KF&psc=1&refRID=W7R9ZTM3649GSE3AZ8KF
Jun 26, 2019 3:43 AM - Veho: What happens if you plug that USB AI accelerator stick into the Coral AI dev board?
Jun 26, 2019 3:44 AM - Veho: I'm guessing Skynet.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 27, 2019)

Jun 26, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 26, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a plan lol
Jun 26, 2019 4:28 AM - Veho: I wonder what the segmentation will be like on that thing.
Jun 26, 2019 4:33 AM - Veho: Like, how does it handle two separate tasks.
Jun 26, 2019 5:32 AM - Ericthegreat: Rpi4 might be able to handle some tensorflow task
Jun 26, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/81y7nQT.jpg
Jun 26, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/XKEDSsr
Jun 26, 2019 8:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0zso5vn.mp4
Jun 26, 2019 8:55 AM - Veho: DSL  
Jun 26, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 26, 2019 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-16-core-5-2ghz-cpu-benchmark-leaked-crushes-intels-i9-9980xe/amp/
Jun 26, 2019 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope Intel has something planned or AMD is just going to get all the sales lol
Jun 26, 2019 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: they do... but it's only 10nm
Jun 26, 2019 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: that said intel's fabrication process is different from AMD's so their 10nm could compete with AMD's 7nm, we'll see
Jun 26, 2019 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a feeling though that intel won't be happy with simply being competitive, they've been ahead for so long they've just been able to charge whatever they want
Jun 26, 2019 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: now all of a sudden the tables are turned and amd are gonna be the ones that can charge whatever they want and intel has to sell everything cheap to stay in the market
Jun 26, 2019 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless they can get those 10nm cpus out quickly and they are competitive
Jun 26, 2019 2:58 PM - Pipistrele: Hi folks
Jun 26, 2019 3:22 PM - DinohScene: Hi!
Jun 26, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: High how are you!
Jun 26, 2019 3:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, Psi, is "Hi" not "High" 
Jun 26, 2019 3:41 PM - DinohScene: not high enough
Jun 26, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 26, 2019 3:43 PM - DinohScene: : D
Jun 26, 2019 3:58 PM - migles: open office or libre office?
Jun 26, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Libre Office, Open isn't really actively developed anymore
Jun 26, 2019 4:15 PM - migles: thanks mate
Jun 26, 2019 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Migles is back 
Jun 26, 2019 4:24 PM - migles: heh, i had been doing normal people stuff
Jun 26, 2019 4:24 PM - migles: like looking for a job
Jun 26, 2019 4:24 PM - migles: for once
Jun 26, 2019 4:25 PM - migles: now i need a CV lol
Jun 26, 2019 4:26 PM - migles: i do come here often, but just to check, i lost the mood to answer and be active on the forums :c
Jun 26, 2019 4:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *Gives migles a cookie * 
Jun 26, 2019 4:28 PM - migles: whats the cookie for
Jun 26, 2019 4:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You deserve it 
Jun 26, 2019 7:20 PM - T-hug: RIP Beth Chapman
Jun 26, 2019 7:55 PM - DinohScene: yo migs!
Jun 26, 2019 8:45 PM - migles: hey dins
Jun 26, 2019 9:53 PM - newo: GOOD DAY
Jun 26, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEVhCAU91pA
Jun 26, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, Windows reinstall didn't seem to fix the thread stuck in driver issue 
Jun 26, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shitty AMD and their shitty drivers 
Jun 26, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try unplugging it and plugging it back in? lol
Jun 26, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Dropbox apparently dropped their unlimited linked devices for free users, which is fucking dumb
Jun 26, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Decided to migrate to Google Drive instead I guess
Jun 26, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Linked devices? I don't think I ever used that feature
Jun 26, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I do have it for my Shield TV though for emulator saves on some games?
Jun 26, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You've never installed Dropbox on your PC?
Jun 26, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, they used to let you do it an unlimited amount on any device, but now you're limited to a whopping 3 fucking devices you can have it installed on, mobile and stuff included lol
Jun 26, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have it installed on my work desktop, my gaming desktop, my work laptop, my personal laptop, my phone, and my tablet. So if I want to install Dropbox on anything, I'd have to remove at least 4 of those to use it
Jun 26, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which just makes 0 fucking sense at all
Jun 26, 2019 11:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom try a different driver version
Jun 26, 2019 11:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be hard since windows likes to overwrite whatever you install with the stuff from windows update
Jun 26, 2019 11:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you can turn that off
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'll probably have to roll back to the one that came with the laptop
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, it's likely still newer than what's on windows update so it should be ok
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, don't do that
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's amd switchable graphics?
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: what gpu tom
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's an APU
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ryzen 5 2500u
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Vega 8
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that should work just fine idk
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which AMD hadn't released a driver for in 2 fucking years, until recently
Jun 26, 2019 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: try a driver just one or two versions older
Jun 26, 2019 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: see if anyone else has the same issue and suggested a specific version
Jun 26, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It happens to all the newer drivers
Jun 26, 2019 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that sucks
Jun 26, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's a known issue with AMD's shit APU drivers for this particular APU series
Jun 26, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But AMD just doesn't care, I guess
Jun 26, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The latest "official" drivers from HP are from Nov 20, 2017 
Jun 26, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom i can solve your dropbox issue just use dropbox on a NAS and remove it from all your PCs at home
Jun 26, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: or alternatively keep it on one and share the folder
Jun 26, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seeing how I take my laptops out places, that doesn't really work 
Jun 26, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think 3 for me is enough. i have it on my laptop and my surface just has selective syncing
Jun 26, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and my phone
Jun 26, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: works if you keep it on your laptop and share the folder so your other pcs can access it
Jun 26, 2019 11:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: just make sure you turn that file share off when you're on public wifi lol
Jun 26, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Swapping to Google Drive is just 100% easier, plus more storage anyways
Jun 27, 2019 1:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/1XPG2xEEOmo 
Jun 27, 2019 3:31 AM - Chary: 10 bucks for unlimited google drive
Jun 27, 2019 3:31 AM - Chary: too cheap to not buy
Jun 27, 2019 3:31 AM - Chary: 10 a month, i mean
Jun 27, 2019 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 dollars hmmm or buy a huge hard drive make your own drive  lol
Jun 27, 2019 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about $10 for cloud gaming? :hmm
Jun 27, 2019 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: HMMMMM 
Jun 27, 2019 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time to go to chic fillet and play on wifi 
Jun 27, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ill make my own Google with booze and hookers!!!
Jun 27, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic I was thinking about that Microsoft thing
Jun 27, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's like 5 bucks a month or something


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 28, 2019)

Jun 27, 2019 4:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Looks what I found 
Jun 27, 2019 4:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/ZhugeEX/status/1143914924424531971
Jun 27, 2019 4:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stop doing that you shout box 
Jun 27, 2019 5:04 AM - Veho: Stop posting uninterpretable shit in the shoutbox  
Jun 27, 2019 5:22 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9CK37sqoz0&feature=youtu.be
Jun 27, 2019 5:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tell shoutbox to stop adding stuff I didn't put 
Jun 27, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Twitter makes me bitter 
Jun 27, 2019 6:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought Psi was always bitter 
Jun 27, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's true
Jun 27, 2019 6:28 AM - Veho: He's always so cheerful in the shoutbox.
Jun 27, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho shhh my secrets  lol
Jun 27, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm at work again
Jun 27, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4.5 hours left though
Jun 27, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I shouldn't have picked up another shift lol like 5 hours of sleep in the last 2 days
Jun 27, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: Think of that sweet sweet moolah.
Jun 27, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Jun 27, 2019 7:35 AM - TheZander: D
Jun 27, 2019 7:36 AM - TheZander: How did it happen that there is a bunch of fields in a complete gbatemp profile?
Jun 27, 2019 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well when daddy field and mommy field love each other very much....
Jun 27, 2019 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe in other words I have no clue
Jun 27, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/region-hillsborough/teen-gang-member-arrested-in-fatal-shooting-of-14-year-old-girl-in-brandon
Jun 27, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Female version of Dinoh is Dinorah I guess?
Jun 27, 2019 8:28 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYLBjScgb7o&feature=youtu.be
Jun 27, 2019 8:32 AM - Skelletonike: good morrow
Jun 27, 2019 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol
Jun 27, 2019 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Zander you mean the contact details? psn id and steam and stuff?
Jun 27, 2019 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty standard having that stuff on a gaming forum
Jun 27, 2019 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: used to be you had some fields like that built into forum softwares before the fields all got outdated
Jun 27, 2019 12:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TbGwcmp.mp4
Jun 27, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh you, Japan
Jun 27, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what i'm thinking, i dunno about anyone else
Jun 27, 2019 12:55 PM - T-hug: Sheep shaggers
Jun 27, 2019 12:58 PM - Skelletonike: So, I'm pondering grabbing a PS Classic for emulation since they cost around 30€ now. Is it better than the Wii when it comes to SNES emulation=
Jun 27, 2019 12:58 PM - Skelletonike: ?
Jun 27, 2019 1:02 PM - Veho: I bought one for that same purpose but haven't tested it out yet.
Jun 27, 2019 1:03 PM - Skelletonike: The wii doesn't look that good on modern TV's and the emulators it uses haven't been updated recently, so I'm wondering if it's worth nabbing a PS Classic for that.
Jun 27, 2019 1:04 PM - Veho: They look good on YouTube.
Jun 27, 2019 1:09 PM - Skelletonike: hm... welp, hopefully I'll get paid today.
Jun 27, 2019 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TbGwcmp.mp4 < https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMq8XS4LhE
Jun 27, 2019 1:32 PM - Veho: Woolly ass.
Jun 27, 2019 2:50 PM - ArugulaZ: Finally got my Super Retrocade on 1.1 thanks to Kuwanger. Thank goodness, that was driving me loony.
Jun 27, 2019 3:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ALMOST TIME FOR MARIO MAKER :
Jun 27, 2019 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where is all the reporters, I have news to report! 
Jun 27, 2019 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fine, I'll just do it myself. 
Jun 27, 2019 4:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Done 
Jun 27, 2019 4:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8693912/
Jun 27, 2019 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine hasn't even shipped yet SAK
Jun 27, 2019 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i won't get it before tuesday at the earliest unless i go pay gamestop more than the game is worth to get it tomorrow
Jun 27, 2019 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamestop charges too much for switch games
Jun 27, 2019 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I grabbed the leak earlier this morning but haven't played it yet
Jun 27, 2019 6:11 PM - Joe88: the leak came out like 2 days ago, havnt had time to play it either
Jun 27, 2019 6:12 PM - Joe88: bunch of denuvo games also got cracked diverting my attention
Jun 27, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Codex went hard lol
Jun 27, 2019 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 27, 2019 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I saw a notification that said a new feature was added, but it went away before I can finish reading 
Jun 27, 2019 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why you do this to me GBATemp.
Jun 27, 2019 7:11 PM - Joe88: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-forum-feature-threadmarks.542029/
Jun 27, 2019 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, thanks Joe 
Jun 27, 2019 8:20 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hi
Jun 27, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JFhexnS
Jun 27, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: See, his problem was that he kicked the leg, he didn't kick _through_ the leg.
Jun 27, 2019 8:49 PM - Veho: This advice works particularly well if your opponent is a board.
Jun 27, 2019 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not the best street fighter game 
Jun 27, 2019 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kIktld0
Jun 27, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho to be honest the one time I did a leg kick in a fight, I actually went kick boxer style and collapsed the knee sideways
Jun 27, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked out well
Jun 27, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other person went to jail with a limp 
Jun 27, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ScaWui0.png
Jun 27, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm tempting
Jun 27, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Steam has Bioshock 1 and 2 remastered on sale for like 6 bucks each
Jun 27, 2019 9:17 PM - Veho: A limp what?  
Jun 27, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho well I never claimed to be very exciting  lol
Jun 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi isn't very exciting.
Jun 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He is too old to be exciting.
Jun 28, 2019 12:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Until he puts a cap on backwards and listen to a boombox 
Jun 28, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/tsmcs-custom-built-octa-core-a72-chip-reaches-4ghz-at-1-20v/amp/
Jun 28, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phones will get better soon lol
Jun 28, 2019 3:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you should buy a helicopter and land it on the white house 
Jun 28, 2019 3:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just tell donald trump that it's full of scotch and burban


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 29, 2019)

Jun 28, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't mind working for the secret service I just watched a TV show on it, the security part is super interesting to me.
Jun 28, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I could do something like clean guns for them or something lol
Jun 28, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As a security guard I am sure they would consider me laughably bad lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Clean guns? 
Jun 28, 2019 5:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You turned something cool into boring.
Jun 28, 2019 5:33 AM - Veho: Yeah, that's how jobs work.
Jun 28, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hi7vaqD.mp4
Jun 28, 2019 5:46 AM - Veho: Come on and SLAM
Jun 28, 2019 9:15 AM - Veho: "Threadmarks" sounds too close to "skidmarks" for me to take them seriously.
Jun 28, 2019 9:32 AM - migles: its funny how she slaps him like it was his fault
Jun 28, 2019 9:46 AM - Veho: She's in shock.
Jun 28, 2019 10:42 AM - Skelletonike: Poor guy.
Jun 28, 2019 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: well, at least it wasn't a guy
Jun 28, 2019 11:03 AM - Skelletonike: That could have been lethal
Jun 28, 2019 11:48 AM - AsPika2219: GbaDev forum website is now back online! Just upgrade and convert HTTP into HTTPS right now.
Jun 28, 2019 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YIgZtjL.gifv
Jun 28, 2019 1:48 PM - Veho: One horse power.
Jun 28, 2019 1:49 PM - Veho: Low top speed but great gas mileage.
Jun 28, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/1z1z78xc5z631.png
Jun 28, 2019 1:55 PM - Veho: Noted.
Jun 28, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure what Micheal Jackson has to do with it... lol
Jun 28, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all very confusing to me lol
Jun 28, 2019 3:35 PM - Veho: Yeah, I could never get into religion.
Jun 28, 2019 3:48 PM - Skelletonike: I'm religious but I don't get that.
Jun 28, 2019 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wheeldecide.com/wheels/food-drink/wheel-of-dinner/
Jun 28, 2019 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/06/28/141241/creator-of-deepnude-app-that-undresses-photos-of-women-takes-it-offline
Jun 28, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got the 360 a bit ago, and it works so that's good lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They failed to mention there was no HDD, but meh whatever USB is fine for now
Jun 28, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pulled it apart, and it surprisingly looked really good inside, barely any dust at all which surprised me
Jun 28, 2019 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat time to play Halo 3?
Jun 28, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far the only thing wrong is the DVD drive kinda sticks when it starts to open, but it closes just fine so meh
Jun 28, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just needs to be cleaned
Jun 28, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta put it back together, but yeah lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Skate 3 was in the drive, so I got that now which is...nice I guess?
Jun 28, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Blue Dragon, Halo 3, ODST, and Halo 4 showed up at the same time, but the fucker I bought them all from put the Halo games in the wrong cases which freaked me out  for a second lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thought I got gipped, but just an idiot who can't put shit in right
Jun 28, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tim you need to replace the drive rubber band
Jun 28, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's what the trouble opening and closing is from
Jun 28, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom even lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It closes just fine, it just gets stuck after a certain point when it opens
Jun 28, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah rubber band tgingy
Jun 28, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will get worse if you clean it
Jun 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will get worse over time too lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The food news is you can buy like 50 of the belts for like 5 bucks
Jun 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news even
Jun 28, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Square-Drive-Rubber-Optical-Repair/dp/B07RCVQYY2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?keywords=xbox+360+drive+belts&qid=1561742072&s=gateway&sr=8-1
Jun 28, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.99 for 25 lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll look into that, then
Jun 28, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that though, surprisingly good condition for a 10+ year old console lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially ones with a high failure rate
Jun 28, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The controller looks in good condition, too, but I'll probably tear it apart anyways and give it a good cleaning just to be sure lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My god the jaggies 
Jun 28, 2019 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah PC games have nothing to worry about
Jun 28, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the whole HD thing was premature on that gen
Jun 28, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, there are benchmark "rumors" that say the PS5 has the power equivalent of an RTX 2070 in it lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not enough RAM and fast enough RAM
Jun 28, 2019 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol good thing I got the RX 2080 Ti
Jun 28, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 4K console games is nice
Jun 28, 2019 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't mean much since Nvidia will just release the 3070 in late 2020 or early 2021, but hey it's a nice thought lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I got the EVGA 2080 Ti that has like a 7% OC
Jun 28, 2019 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo III in 4K is nice lol
Jun 28, 2019 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2019/06/28/amds-ryzen-5-3700x-beats-intel-core-i9-9900k-in-new-benchmarks/amp/
Jun 28, 2019 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i thought nvidia are disallowing factory OC now in favor of turbo boost
Jun 28, 2019 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the only difference is the cooling impacting how much it will boost and of course how much you can OC it yourself
Jun 28, 2019 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not 100% not allowed, for the 2xxx series they have basically two different "models", the OG with the OG specs, and a model that allows for OCing
Jun 28, 2019 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The OG models, third parties can't factory OC, but the other model can be
Jun 28, 2019 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With the OG being cheaper for third parties, and the OC being more expensive
Jun 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techpowerup.com/247660/nvidia-segregates-turing-gpus-factory-overclocking-forbidden-on-the-cheaper-variant < Yeah, this
Jun 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Two different device IDs for the same board, one allows for factory OC and one doesn't
Jun 28, 2019 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey, 2017 Battlefront II got cracked finally lol
Jun 28, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really worth, since it's basically multiplayer, but hey that's nice I guess lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I got the 2080 Ti XTC or something
Jun 28, 2019 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a singleplayer, I guess, but it's just glorified bot battles lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really worth 70GB for a shitty single player
Jun 28, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 70GB lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't eaten all day cant figure out what I want for dinner lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I really want is a home cooked meal but I have been working crazy hours again and my wife is too lazy to clean the kitchen so I can't cook in that filth pile lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Making some homemade chicken noodle soup myself
Jun 28, 2019 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, chicken and rice soup, forgot to add noodles to the grocery list lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicken and rice is good you going to do lemon and pepper too?
Jun 28, 2019 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/lemon-rice-and-chicken-soup/
Jun 28, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lemon, no, used what we had for some garlic lemon salmon earlier this week lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that sounds good too lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made some lemon rice with it, though went a bit too heavy on the lemon lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's easy to do
Jun 28, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went like a 1/4 cup when I probably should've done half that
Jun 28, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still good though
Jun 28, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eek yeah
Jun 28, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: add more pepper to kind of balance it out and some corn starch? lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know a tiny bit of baking soda can help get rid of sour
Jun 28, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And sugar lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I didn't think of it by the time it was done, so meh
Jun 28, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sugar probably would have been delicious
Jun 28, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So hungry lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: so they pulled an Intel?
Jun 28, 2019 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: how dare they
Jun 28, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: pepper counteracts acid?
Jun 28, 2019 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know pepper does
Jun 28, 2019 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know baking soda does*
Jun 28, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: so they pulled an Intel? < Yep. Supposedly it's because the "OC" variants were tested to have better stability with higher clocks so it's "ok" to have them factory OC'd for "reliability". But just an excuse to charge more for the same chips basically lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So binned chips lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh what ever it's faster, although when the fan kicks in it's kind of annoying
Jun 28, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/evga-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-11g-p4-2383-kr/p/N82E16814487401
Jun 28, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order now for Diablo III in 4K!!! lol
Jun 28, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my first triple slot card.
Jun 28, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was unprepared for its girth... lol
Jun 28, 2019 9:01 PM - Veho: Such heft.
Jun 28, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLwwRVjEDGU
Jun 28, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTi5NzXubLo
Jun 28, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xN7QsebJ_Z8?t=232
Jun 28, 2019 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi.
Jun 28, 2019 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you hear the news? 
Jun 28, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: News?
Jun 28, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What news?
Jun 28, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQvCmQFScMA
Jun 28, 2019 10:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twitch is selling out 
Jun 28, 2019 10:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://blog.twitch.tv/this-prime-day-twitch-sells-out-d4ec6318f4d6
Jun 28, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polymega.com/product/polymega-bundle-deluxe/
Jun 28, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvDeXaiBy3I
Jun 29, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyDMqdzPKb8&feature=youtu.be
Jun 29, 2019 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: why does nvidia care, they're not the ones providing warranty
Jun 29, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVBDo0t_0dA


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 30, 2019)

Jun 29, 2019 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Luma 10.0 with enhanced cheating things 
Jun 29, 2019 2:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Luma, those star things from super mario galaxy can cheat? 
Jun 29, 2019 2:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I knew rosalina was a cheater in smash bros 
Jun 29, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2019 2:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.phillyvoice.com/rittenhouse-square-woman-i-found-poop-my-dominos-pizza-cheese-bread/
Jun 29, 2019 2:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 29, 2019 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But did they charge for it?
Jun 29, 2019 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean free toppings  lol
Jun 29, 2019 2:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you want free toppings? 
Jun 29, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: Free poopings.
Jun 29, 2019 2:55 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hello
Jun 29, 2019 2:55 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: v e h o
Jun 29, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-12-core-cpu-performance-benchmarks-leak/amp/
Jun 29, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get shwifty!!!
Jun 29, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crabs can they be domesticated?
Jun 29, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tons a reporter these are the stories I need... Lol
Jun 29, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom even
Jun 29, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: I mean there are a lot of people out there with crabs, so...
Jun 29, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: Would you call that domestication?
Jun 29, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: Or infestation?
Jun 29, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: Oh you mean that other kind.
Jun 29, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Infested sounds right lol
Jun 29, 2019 7:55 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fonvxJN
Jun 29, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/texas-woman-banned-from-walmart-after-eating-half-a-cake-demanding-to-pay-half-price-only.amp
Jun 29, 2019 8:34 PM - Veho: She couldn't have her cake and eat it too.
Jun 29, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/authorities-seize-thousands-of-weapons-and-explosives-in-international-weapons-trafficking-bust
Jun 29, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida lol
Jun 29, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she gave it her all
Jun 29, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some ate a lot, some ate all...
Jun 29, 2019 9:58 PM - kenenthk: All I see  in my YouTube feed is fucking Mario maker 2 videos
Jun 29, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario maker you crazy?
Jun 29, 2019 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Suppose to be a kids game but you see nothing but men in their 30s playing it lol
Jun 29, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just want to get in touch with children like Micheal Jackson did lol
Jun 29, 2019 10:11 PM - kenenthk: They better play it safe chuck
Jun 29, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here just eat these mushrooms and look at this mushroom... Lol
Jun 29, 2019 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Is that a train I hear?
Jun 29, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hotel Mario is a nasty game
Jun 29, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prepare your plumbing for Mario....
Jun 29, 2019 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Little Mario is Missing... Lol
Jun 29, 2019 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Well you know with peach in a motel room probably not that clean
Jun 29, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.narcoticnews.com/drug-prices/meth/
Jun 30, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plan your vacations appropriately!!!
Jun 30, 2019 1:43 AM - Ericthegreat: Sigh
Jun 30, 2019 1:43 AM - Ericthegreat: I feel you put me on a crack head list now
Jun 30, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 30, 2019 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Psi stop spreading your personal enjoyments
Jun 30, 2019 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Any new fancy TV apps yet? Teatv is annoying me and moviehd isnt showing things I want to see
Jun 30, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Philo TV is on Shield TV now
Jun 30, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And apple tv
Jun 30, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And on Roku
Jun 30, 2019 2:55 AM - kenenthk: So the government gave up on piracy


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 1, 2019)

Jun 30, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/fr9m467mwb731.jpg
Jun 30, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/w4ehczljac731.png But did he die? lol
Jun 30, 2019 6:34 AM - Veho: Yes.
Jun 30, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: But did he die with a smile on his face?
Jun 30, 2019 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol  maybe?
Jun 30, 2019 6:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you hear?
Jun 30, 2019 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twitch is selling out! 
Jun 30, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah yeah but it's all fake  lol
Jul 1, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNqrEgK4ZMU
Jul 1, 2019 1:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/RN383VK


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 2, 2019)

Jul 1, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h0MCTS8.mp4
Jul 1, 2019 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Phuck
Jul 1, 2019 6:30 AM - Veho: Not sure whether to yell "timber" or "fore" here.
Jul 1, 2019 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Dumb ass would be more appropriate
Jul 1, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: You're missing the point.
Jul 1, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZKG2hE1
Jul 1, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Light boobs lol
Jul 1, 2019 12:58 PM - Skelletonike: Damn... Been working at this company for a year... I don't feel motivated at all. All I can look forward to is the paycheck at the end of the month. :S
Jul 1, 2019 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: as that is not a golf club, probably timber
Jul 1, 2019 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wood working gone wrong
Jul 1, 2019 4:00 PM - Veho: An improvised golf club is still a golf club.
Jul 1, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks to me more like an improvised spear than an improvised golf club
Jul 1, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tADL_fmsHQ
Jul 1, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo 1 on Switch!!!
Jul 1, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be pretty neat, though I feel like getting Diablo 1 working on a controller would kind of suck
Jul 1, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it'd be hard, but I don't think it'd work as well as something that was actually designed for controllers like Diablo 3 lol
Jul 1, 2019 11:35 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: ello
Jul 2, 2019 12:30 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hello
Jul 2, 2019 12:30 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: shoutbox
Jul 2, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom surprisingly the PS1 port is pretty decent, maybe they should just have worked on PS1 emulation.
Jul 2, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BiTiKBu
Jul 2, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8dLVuC3XyM
Jul 2, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WAaPe3C.jpg
Jul 2, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H167iCE
Jul 2, 2019 4:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Oy5wGch.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 3, 2019)

Jul 2, 2019 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That picture is the worst....
Jul 2, 2019 4:59 AM - AlanJohn: https://youtu.be/FuX5_OWObA0
Jul 2, 2019 5:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HflFjrg.mp4
Jul 2, 2019 5:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: What is that even? Is it fish?
Jul 2, 2019 5:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: I already had enough reasons to not go to Australia, I didn't need another one
Jul 2, 2019 7:38 AM - Veho: Oh grow a pair.
Jul 2, 2019 7:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dLfqqio.jpg
Jul 2, 2019 10:54 AM - xxNathanxx: A decade later the Wii scene is still a giant mess
Jul 2, 2019 10:55 AM - xxNathanxx: A million different tutorials all telling you to do different things, none of the links work, automated tools exist but only for Windows, doing it manually is impossible because no one ever explains anything
Jul 2, 2019 10:56 AM - xxNathanxx: Premade packs exist but they're filled with bloat and there's no way to tell what's really necessary and what isn't
Jul 2, 2019 10:59 AM - xxNathanxx: If you want to successfully hack a Wii to play games, you need to live in North America and use Windows. Anyone else can go to hell
Jul 2, 2019 11:01 AM - xxNathanxx: Even finding the games themselves is a chore, you only ever find NTSC and good luck trying to get those to work properly on a PAL Wii on a PAL TV
Jul 2, 2019 11:36 AM - xxNathanxx: Finally found a page that seemed to explain exactly what I was looking for
Jul 2, 2019 11:36 AM - xxNathanxx: "Note: this page is unfinished.  Will be working on it soon."
Jul 2, 2019 11:38 AM - Ericthegreat: I feel there's a tracker you should look for
Jul 2, 2019 11:39 AM - Ericthegreat: I don't know the name of it though
Jul 2, 2019 11:41 AM - xxNathanxx: I know, but I don't have the storage space to be seeding all the time
Jul 2, 2019 11:42 AM - xxNathanxx: And of course I want to get that SD emunand stuff to work first
Jul 2, 2019 12:14 PM - xxNathanxx: Naturally, I find a premade pack but it says you should put the files on a USB drive, and it's very unclear if you can just put those files on an SD card instead
Jul 2, 2019 12:15 PM - xxNathanxx: I mean unless there are some serious downsides to using an SD card instead of a HDD, with SD cards being so cheap nowadays it makes no sense to not have a super clean mod without any extra peripherals
Jul 2, 2019 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use letter bomb?
Jul 2, 2019 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use the Xflak tool thingy, you can select any region NTSC or PAL 
Jul 2, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://modmii.000webhostapp.com/
Jul 2, 2019 1:29 PM - xxNathanxx: Thanks for trying to help Roshambo, but the problem is that said tool only works on Windows
Jul 2, 2019 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure Modmii works with Wine, just do that
Jul 2, 2019 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or man up and install Windows in a VM
Jul 2, 2019 1:47 PM - xxNathanxx: All results for 'wine' and 'modmii' complain that it doesn't work
Jul 2, 2019 1:48 PM - xxNathanxx: And installing an entire OS just to run 1 tool to do something which is most likely easy to do manually but no one's described how to do it, is a bit silly
Jul 2, 2019 1:48 PM - xxNathanxx: Also Windows is proprietary
Jul 2, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So tl;dr "I'm being intentionally difficult, THEREFORE THE SCENE IS BAD "
Jul 2, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 2, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It takes 10 minutes to setup an XP VM, it's not the end of the world 
Jul 2, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom VMs are the devil lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you install Windows to a humb drive?
Jul 2, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thumb lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but it's usually pretty slow
Jul 2, 2019 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you could just use a WinPE, which should work so long as it has the right libraries
Jul 2, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, gonna be going to check out a BMW X3 for sale later today 
Jul 2, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom going to be a BMW owner?
Jul 2, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGpzf0uHuCc
Jul 2, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna stop using my turn signal and everything ;O;
Jul 2, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how they are going to do a 2080 Ti Super?
Jul 2, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Jul 2, 2019 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as the other Super cards, MORE CORESA
Jul 2, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The reason I wonder, is that I read an article that said the chip in the 2080 Ti is pretty much maxed out size wise (like the chip is physically massive)
Jul 2, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I guess if they did a die shrink?
Jul 2, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe move to 7nm?
Jul 2, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be
Jul 2, 2019 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they didn't add too many cores to the other Supers, so maybe that "pretty maxed out" isn't 100% maxed?
Jul 2, 2019 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just shove a few more cores on what they can, increase the clock speeds
Jul 2, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know
Jul 2, 2019 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the TDP is supposed to be like 300W+ for the Super 2080 Ti lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Maybe do some sort of MCU type thing
Jul 2, 2019 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's currently 250W or something
Jul 2, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I read the one I have is a bit over 300 now?
Jul 2, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 8 pin connectors lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to buy a different PSU, I couldn't find the plugs for my old PSU  lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The max power 2 8 pins should be able to push is 350W IIRC
Jul 2, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-2383-KR
Jul 2, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 250W for that card
Jul 2, 2019 3:48 PM - xxNathanxx: I wouldn't really call simply wanting one guide to rule them all that actually explains what everything is and how you should use it 'being intentionally difficult' though
Jul 2, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that's actually impressive
Jul 2, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 250 watts, is a lot but I thought it would be much higher.
Jul 2, 2019 3:49 PM - xxNathanxx: I see Cyan started one but it's unfinished as of yet
Jul 2, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the RTX Titan pulls 280W
Jul 2, 2019 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just go to the library and use one of those PC's or buy an old beater laptop for like 40 bucks for those times when you need Windows lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess making the Super 2080 Ti like an RTX Titan maybe? Lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Titan X thing?
Jul 2, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering a Super 2060 myself TBH, cuz it's basically 1-4% slower than a 2070 for only $400 lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Titan X is last gen, RTX Titan is newer
Jul 2, 2019 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/titan/titan-rtx/
Jul 2, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh lol
Jul 2, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think the Titan V has more cores, but it's based on Volta so it doesn't perform as high
Jul 2, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What happened to that HBM memory stuff? or did they just  skip it and went GDDR6?
Jul 2, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/o9ma22 <
Jul 2, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think GDDR is just cheaper to manufacture and that's kind of it
Jul 2, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheaper to manufacture, and a lot less complex are the reasons I see mainly
Jul 2, 2019 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to mention it's not really useful for consumer cards
Jul 2, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you try out the Quake II real time lighting thing?
Jul 2, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck no, only got a GTX 1070 lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably run at like 15FPS
Jul 2, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird, it feels like an old game, with like super crazy good special effects... it just I guess it's like seeing an 80 year old man with a 23 year old wife... lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can run it find but you have to do like 720P or something
Jul 2, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxD9BTr4Mis 
Jul 2, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 30fps requires 1024x768 lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I think I'll pass 
Jul 2, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might consider getting a Super 2060 though, since it's basically a 2070 but $400
Jul 2, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, like 1-5% slower than a 2070, but that's ok lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would work 
Jul 2, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was playing it at 4K but seriously even on a 2080 TI it was kind of low FPS lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We actually might be getting a review PC that has a Ryzen 3000 CPU in it though, so that will be fucking cool lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Damn Tom buy an old Ryzen CPU and toss it in there when you return it lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might not be one I have to return 
Jul 2, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be even better
Jul 2, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want that 3900X... but 500 bucks hmmm lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably won't be high end, the one they were originally going to send had like a Ryzen 3 1200 and a GTX 1050 in it, but the newer one should be much better lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a GTX 1050 Ti I am debating replacing with the GTX 980....
Jul 2, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the one hand the 980 IS faster but it's also older lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still don't know the specs, since they don't have the parts yet, but hopefully it'll be nice lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the CPU is good I'd probably even make it my gaming PC lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell them there better be some money inside the case if they want a good review (kidding) lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Whats this? Benjamin is lonely!!!" lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/X-zSJljpKNc?t=130
Jul 2, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Didn't have an RTX Titan in it, 2/10
Jul 2, 2019 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish he would make more skit stuff  Maybe even a movie again lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Jul 2, 2019 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He did release those comedy specials on Netflix, which I thought were great
Jul 2, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "See that... it dropped below 300 FPS.... Not a good experience!"
Jul 2, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they where funny as hell 
Jul 2, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I mean like his TV show or Half Baked lol
Jul 2, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIqeXSYc8nE
Jul 2, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, would be cool to see more Chappelle show stuff
Jul 2, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8PSIhVy
Jul 2, 2019 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HqVvPFF
Jul 2, 2019 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://news.sky.com/story/stowaway-found-dead-in-garden-after-falling-from-plane-near-heathrow-11752788
Jul 2, 2019 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 2, 2019 6:05 PM - pyromaniac123: thing is, did he die on the plane  or did the impact kill him?
Jul 2, 2019 6:06 PM - Veho: https://www.comedy.co.uk/tv/news/5399/blackadder_series_5/
Jul 2, 2019 6:09 PM - Veho: The article said the body was "a block of ice" when it landed, so I think he died on the plane.
Jul 2, 2019 6:10 PM - pyromaniac123: hypoxia, hypothermia, could be any number of reasons he died
Jul 2, 2019 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably died on the way down. don't planes fly too high up for breathable air?
Jul 2, 2019 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: nvm, it wasn't that high up
Jul 2, 2019 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: holy crap though having to hold on to the landing gear for who knows how long, probably something like 30 min
Jul 2, 2019 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: during landing
Jul 2, 2019 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: and also during takeoff
Jul 2, 2019 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: while you're moving at high speeds
Jul 2, 2019 7:09 PM - Veho: The landing gear compartment isn't heated or pressurized.
Jul 2, 2019 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: true
Jul 2, 2019 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no pressure could be a problem
Jul 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Veho: So even once you're inside the plane, you can still suffocate and freeze to death.
Jul 2, 2019 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no heat, well you just need to dress appropriately which this guy clearly didn't
Jul 2, 2019 7:14 PM - Veho: How cold does it get at those altitudes?
Jul 2, 2019 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like -50 or something lol
Jul 2, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if the plane was only at 3,500 ft when he fell, it's definitely not that cold lol
Jul 2, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's more like 35,000 ft
Jul 2, 2019 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like the average temp at 3,500 ft is generally about 40-50F, which is like 5-10C
Jul 2, 2019 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that'd also vary by time of the year and such
Jul 2, 2019 7:40 PM - Veho: The plane was on landing approach at the end of the flight, it had been much higher than that during the flight.
Jul 2, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe he just wanted to be chill about the coolest seat on the plane
Jul 2, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beware of falling prices?
Jul 2, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonight's in flight meal for him was a frozen dinner
Jul 2, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He should have microwaved some hot pockets those stay too hot to eat for eternity
Jul 3, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4109750/amp/Sikh-destroy-Blindfolded-martial-arts-master-slams-sledgehammer-inches-trusting-volunteers-goes-painfully-predictably-wrong.html
Jul 3, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You put the pain in the coconut...
Jul 3, 2019 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *Put psi's hair in the coconut* 
Jul 3, 2019 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who wants some coconut juice? 
Jul 3, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2019 3:32 AM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/7c/95/9a/7c959afe79c09a61f695f63e7f31f22a.png


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 4, 2019)

Jul 3, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tmz.com/2019/07/02/keanu-reeves-alex-winter-phone-booth-reunite-bill-and-ted-3-sequel/
Jul 3, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild Stallions Rule!!!
Jul 3, 2019 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: didn't it say -60C somewhere? or did i hallucinat that?
Jul 3, 2019 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: hallucinate*
Jul 3, 2019 5:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats about the average temperature on the south pole, seems survivable
Jul 3, 2019 5:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: double up on winter clothing or something
Jul 3, 2019 5:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: bring one of those rubber flasks with warm water in for heat, put it inside your coat, and also some of those chemical heaters
Jul 3, 2019 5:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: plenty of things you could do to survive if you planned ahead
Jul 3, 2019 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess if he came from kenya or somewhere else hot he probably never experienced sub zero temperatures so he wouldn't know what to expect but still the stupidity is astounding
Jul 3, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He made it though lol
Jul 3, 2019 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, his body did
Jul 3, 2019 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: not sure that counts
Jul 3, 2019 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: chances are he had been dead for a while and fell out as soon as the landing gear was opened
Jul 3, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that lol
Jul 3, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: I thought that was already established.
Jul 3, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: Because the body was frozen when it fell.
Jul 3, 2019 6:14 AM - T-hug: Lol cant believe you guys still talking about it
Jul 3, 2019 6:16 AM - Veho: The shoutbox moves at a glacial pace these days, we've been talking about it for an entire day, but exchanged only 4 sentences  
Jul 3, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2GBq1lD.jpg
Jul 3, 2019 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I froze to death I would try to do some sort of cool pose so when they found me they would know how cool I was...
Jul 3, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In this case probably a Superman pose
Jul 3, 2019 7:52 AM - Veho: I mean you could try, but read up on hypothermia, it's some spooky shit.
Jul 3, 2019 7:52 AM - Veho: Symptoms of later stages are hallucinations, taking off all your clothes, and burrowing.
Jul 3, 2019 7:53 AM - Veho: And now for something less depressing:
Jul 3, 2019 7:53 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/300_Club
Jul 3, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would try it... lol
Jul 3, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SCvT1mD
Jul 3, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Kw8aL02
Jul 3, 2019 9:12 AM - Veho: Ball to the balls.
Jul 3, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ball 1?
Jul 3, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If not than probably soon... lol
Jul 3, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, by around 4PM I'll be the asshole new owner of a 2006 BMW X3 
Jul 3, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to cut people off and never use my turn signal ever again!
Jul 3, 2019 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.lsoauctions.com/
Jul 3, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy your car here lol
Jul 3, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: You wouldn't download a car.
Jul 3, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would if I could lol
Jul 3, 2019 7:53 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: ⢀⡴⠑⡄⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣀⣤⣤⣤⣀⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠸⡇⠀⠿⡀⠀⠀⠀⣀⡴⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣷⣦⡀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠑⢄⣠⠾⠁⣀⣄⡈⠙⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣆⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⠀⢀⡀⠁⠀⠀⠈⠙⠛⠂⠈⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠿⡿⢿⣆⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⢀⡾⣁⣀⠀⠴⠂⠙⣗⡀⠀⢻⣿⣿⠭⢤⣴⣦⣤⣹⠀⠀⠀⢀⢴⣶⣆  ⠀⠀⢀⣾⣿⣿⣿⣷⣮⣽⣾⣿⣥⣴⣿⣿⡿⢂⠔⢚⡿⢿⣿⣦⣴⣾⠁⠸⣼⡿  ⠀⢀⡞⠁⠙⠻⠿⠟⠉⠀⠛⢹⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣌⢤⣼⣿⣾⣿⡟⠉⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⣾⣷⣶⠇⠀⠀⣤⣄⣀⡀⠈⠻⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⡇⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠉⠈⠉⠀⠀⢦⡈⢻⣿⣿⣿⣶⣶⣶⣶⣤⣽⡹⣿⣿⣿⣿⡇⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠉⠲⣽⡻⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣷⣜⣿⣿⣿⡇⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢸⣿⣿⣷⣶⣮⣭⣽⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⣀⣀⣈⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⠇⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀  ⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⠀⢿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿⣿
Jul 3, 2019 7:53 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: sorry i had to
Jul 3, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/world/indian-man-wakes-up-funeral-pronounced-dead-doctors.amp
Jul 3, 2019 7:56 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: what
Jul 3, 2019 7:56 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: so he was pronunced dead?
Jul 3, 2019 7:56 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: but woke up at his funeral
Jul 3, 2019 7:56 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: wtf
Jul 3, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: So they killed him to preserve their success rte.
Jul 3, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Zombie tech support
Jul 3, 2019 8:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WuHaE6F.jpg
Jul 3, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/woman-accused-of-attacking-mc-donalds-employee-193121785.html
Jul 3, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: My "large" fries were a fry short. I will riot!
Jul 3, 2019 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: poor dog
Jul 3, 2019 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: aren't large fries by weight and not by count
Jul 3, 2019 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are pre measured into bags
Jul 3, 2019 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suppose if one drops on the floor you would rather them throw it away than put it back in right
Jul 3, 2019 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: "He added that Glidwell said the 19-year-old “deserved this” because he “voted for Trump,”" gg bringing politics into an argument that has nothing to do with it lol
Jul 3, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: They are measurd by volume,
Jul 3, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it's official, I'm now an asshole driver lol
Jul 3, 2019 8:36 PM - Veho: Roughly.
Jul 3, 2019 8:37 PM - Veho: Whereas before you were just an asshole?
Jul 3, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes 
Jul 3, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pee2XPqKN3I
Jul 3, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you could have got a BMW from here much cheaper  lol https://www.lsoauctions.com/
Jul 3, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.lsoauctions.com/details.cfm?itemnum=1074520236 You could have got this Tom lol
Jul 3, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IueMdK9I4Qg
Jul 4, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q66pMz603yg
Jul 4, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/what-we-know-ddr5-ram,39079.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 5, 2019)

Jul 4, 2019 6:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2H6sLMm.mp4
Jul 4, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Aya2MNX.jpg
Jul 4, 2019 6:55 AM - T-hug: Tasty
Jul 4, 2019 7:01 AM - Veho: If you like nuts.
Jul 4, 2019 9:33 AM - DinohScene: nuts!? where?
Jul 4, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hO6qKyg
Jul 4, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bEpKRCA
Jul 4, 2019 1:01 PM - Veho: Potato cannons have advanced so far.
Jul 4, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OwC7o55
Jul 4, 2019 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol punkin chunkin
Jul 4, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udCcUKevizI
Jul 4, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do the same thing with a frozen chicken
Jul 4, 2019 3:59 PM - Veho: How fast do you have to launch a chicken for it to cook in flight?
Jul 4, 2019 4:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: about tree fiddy
Jul 4, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: Mach.
Jul 4, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Currently doing security in Tampa at the Fireworks lol
Jul 4, 2019 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than free is getting paid 
Jul 4, 2019 8:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: F-R-E-E 
Jul 4, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went out camping with my wife's family, which is...a thing lol
Jul 4, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't like them myself, they have a blatant disregard of their surroundings. Had to tell like 5 different people to fuck off if they're going to smoke near my baby
Jul 4, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good for you Tom don't let them harm the baby
Jul 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also overheard two girls talking one showing another girl pictures "oh my God are you fisting yourself" lol
Jul 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't seem to get it, so we've been keeping her in an RV cuz they don't fucking get it
Jul 4, 2019 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you trying to buy Tom's baby? 
Jul 4, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I don't have enough money lol
Jul 4, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been standing here for an hour waiting for the fireworks
Jul 4, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ill be stuck here until tomorrow with the fuckers. Got an ok pop up trailer that has an AC in it, so that's nice
Jul 4, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hiding out in there ATM cuz one of their dogs was being a dick to my dog
Jul 4, 2019 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which of course they did jack shit about. These fucks can't act civilized I'm half tempted to just leave
Jul 4, 2019 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is the middle of the day 
Jul 4, 2019 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't see fire works until night
Jul 4, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got your back Tom you can use some of my spare guns lol
Jul 4, 2019 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2019 10:09 PM - eyeliner: hello, party people
Jul 5, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 55 minutes till the show then 20 minutes of boom
Jul 5, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then a while before I'm Oscar Mike
Jul 5, 2019 1:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/qLIzU6h.gifv 
Jul 5, 2019 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: gotta say i will probably be using the steam link app on my phone now that i have a controller for it, being able to play pretty much any of my pc games when i'm not at home with the convenience of a portable device is nice
Jul 5, 2019 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: works well too
Jul 5, 2019 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: and for $35 or so i'm impressed at the quality of this controller, it seems much better quality than the nes30 pro i paid $30 for, the sticks are super smooth, i just don't like how much force it takes to press the d-pad
Jul 5, 2019 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: great feature set too, besides the lack of support for most consoles
Jul 5, 2019 3:23 AM - Veho: Which controller?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 6, 2019)

Jul 5, 2019 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: GameSir T1s
Jul 5, 2019 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: Actually got it to use with my drone, needed one with wired support since BT causes interference in the video feed, and there aren't a lot of options for that designed for mobile
Jul 5, 2019 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Though it's designed for mobile, it comes with a wireless dongle for PC and works equally well with that, steam has some issues with controller mapping with it but that's a steam issue
Jul 5, 2019 4:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: The dongle is needed because apparently xinput over Bluetooth isn't a thing or because this emulates a 360 controller I guess it wasn't at that time
Jul 5, 2019 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: weird thing is it has an apple indicator led but no mention of iOS or iphone anywhere in the manual
Jul 5, 2019 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: power+Y does however get it to light up the iOS led, did they keep that feature undocumented so that apple wouldn't ask them for money to get it certified?
Jul 5, 2019 4:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: or worse, sue them?
Jul 5, 2019 4:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: can't find a single thing about it online either
Jul 5, 2019 4:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: well thats not 100% true the manual did mention to use "happy chick" to manage the controller on iOS just not a single mention other than that, nothing about how to connect it
Jul 5, 2019 4:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: isnt happy chick that app you use to get emulators onto a non jb idevice
Jul 5, 2019 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: no wait other way around, you use that other app to get happy chick onto the phone
Jul 5, 2019 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: happy chick is the emulator
Jul 5, 2019 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: weird that that would have some sort of connection to gamesir
Jul 5, 2019 4:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyway its a nice little all in one thing, built in grip for my phone and the 2.4g dongle hides away in a recess
Jul 5, 2019 4:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: dont really like the leather textured finish they put on though, feels kinda rough to my hands, though the plastic itself seems quality enough
Jul 5, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beware of Happy Chick
Jul 5, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have used it in the past, but all the emulators and games can be gotten elsewhere and in the case of emulators much better versions.
Jul 5, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I trust it on a tablet but not sure if I would trust it on my phone...
Jul 5, 2019 5:45 AM - Veho: What drone do you have, TRJ?
Jul 5, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: I've been looking for an aerial video drone but everything else in my life kinda took precedence.
Jul 5, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: But I like to keep my finger on the pulse.
Jul 5, 2019 6:21 AM - Veho: I once went so far as to order a drone that then turned out to be sold out and I got a refund.
Jul 5, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: I'm still bitter about that one.
Jul 5, 2019 6:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: how else do you get emulators on iOS?
Jul 5, 2019 6:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: dji/ryze tello
Jul 5, 2019 6:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cheap all things considered
Jul 5, 2019 6:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: will probably end up upgrading to something better like a dji spark but for now the tello is good enough
Jul 5, 2019 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: also you didnt explain why i should beware
Jul 5, 2019 6:53 AM - Veho: I want this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eachine-Pioneer-E350-GPS-Quadcopter-With-Telemetry-Kit-with-free-gimbal/254187784841?hash=item3b2ec5ca89:g50AAOSwhOxb0P7A
Jul 5, 2019 6:54 AM - Veho: It's an older model but it checks out.
Jul 5, 2019 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: no camera?
Jul 5, 2019 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: it says free gimbal but theres nothing shown in the pictures or mentioned in the description
Jul 5, 2019 6:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: to me a live feed makes it about 10 times more fun
Jul 5, 2019 7:01 AM - Veho: I already have a camera for it.
Jul 5, 2019 7:02 AM - Veho: This one is brushless, can carry a GoPro + gimbal, and has telemetry.
Jul 5, 2019 7:03 AM - Veho: Supports Mission Planner.
Jul 5, 2019 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: You already have a camera but does it do live feed?
Jul 5, 2019 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: dji spark might be worth checking out too
Jul 5, 2019 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Starts at $350 or $500 for the kit that comes with a lot of extras
Jul 5, 2019 7:07 AM - Veho: It does live feed.
Jul 5, 2019 7:11 AM - Veho: And the Spark is way out of my price range.
Jul 5, 2019 7:39 AM - Veho: Or, rather, if I really really needed an aerial video drone I would get the money but what I want is an above-shit grade toy to play with, basically.
Jul 5, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AefSTyQ.mp4
Jul 5, 2019 1:24 PM - Skelletonike: Drones are cool to spy on people
Jul 5, 2019 2:14 PM - Veho: Deaf people, maybe.
Jul 5, 2019 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, let me covertly spy on those people by that field!
Jul 5, 2019 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Jul 5, 2019 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY'LL NEVER NOTICE
Jul 5, 2019 3:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 5, 2019 3:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, calm down, you'll break the chat box
Jul 5, 2019 3:47 PM - Veho: I think I hear a swarm of rabid bees fighting over a megaphone. Oh no, it's just the neighbour flying his drone.
Jul 5, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: yeah i get that, it's a bit expensive for a toy i won't use that often otherwise i would have bought one
Jul 5, 2019 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: the tello is nice though, 720p video (sorta) for $99
Jul 5, 2019 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: and small enough to maneouver indoors
Jul 5, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: by the time you add extra batteries, a multi charger and a controller (course all of that is optional) it ends up being more like $250 but if it was a spark it'd end up more like $750 so...
Jul 5, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: $40 for 2 extra batteries, $35 for a controller, $10 for an extra prop set, $10 for a different colored top shell, $20 for a charging hub, like $3 for a really short micro usb to micro usb otg cable
Jul 5, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: $10 for a decent pouch
Jul 5, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta spend the big bugs on a phantom drone... so no one can hear you scream lol
Jul 5, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: dad has one and they seem kind of a pain in the ass
Jul 5, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the newer ones are easier to use but every time he wants to fly it he has to go through a whole setup routine, calibrating it and stuff which never seems to work on the first try
Jul 5, 2019 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have to calibrate my tello sometimes when it tells me to, but it's a pretty painless procedure
Jul 5, 2019 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess a phantom has way more sensors than the tello does though
Jul 5, 2019 6:59 PM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: I miss my DSi
Jul 5, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2019/07/wiis_donkey_kong_country_returns_is_now_playable_at_1080p_and_60fps_on_nvidia_shield
Jul 5, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/world/indonesia-woman-faces-jail-time-for-recording-boss-lewd-phone-call-he-is-promoted.amp
Jul 5, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure I would ever get promoted....
Jul 5, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kwqc.com/content/news/Health-officials-warn-of-salmonella-outbreak-linked-to-popular-dog-treats-512220812.html
Jul 5, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well there goes my emergency rations
Jul 5, 2019 7:57 PM - Veho: Just microwave them and you'll be fine.
Jul 5, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2019 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: pig ears are nasty anyway
Jul 5, 2019 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: How do you tell if your dog has mucus in its shit? They're both kinda sticky anyway wouldn't they just mix
Jul 5, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it tastes different? lol
Jul 5, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mucus isn't shit colored
Jul 5, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll usually be white-ish/greyish, usually covering the shit
Jul 5, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has seen a lot of mucus covered poo
Jul 5, 2019 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mom's dog had an issue with it years ago lol
Jul 5, 2019 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Turned out he was just eating some garbage or something
Jul 5, 2019 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My one dog ate a tube of A and D ointment one time...
Jul 5, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very shiny poo and very sad face lol
Jul 5, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He just gave me this look like "please make it stop?"
Jul 5, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it only lasted a few hours after he crapped like 20 times lol
Jul 5, 2019 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: like, A and D vitamin?
Jul 5, 2019 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: hence the "won't hey just mix"
Jul 5, 2019 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: they*
Jul 5, 2019 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt you could tell if there was a thin layer of mucus covering your turds
Jul 5, 2019 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't mix, they're not the same consistency at all
Jul 5, 2019 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's usually extremely obvious if there's mucus
Jul 6, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-and-ryzen-7-3700x-cpu-review-leak-gaming-benchmarks/amp/
Jul 6, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So tl;dr Ryzen still barely matches Intel for gaming lol
Jul 6, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Raw power they're definitely ahead, benchmark wise, so that's nice
Jul 6, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am wondering if there will be driver updates for these new chips?
Jul 6, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like maybe squeeze out another 1% or something lol
Jul 6, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would like to see some emulator benchmarks, for RPCS3 and Xenia and stuff
Jul 6, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess if I get a 3xxx CPU with that review thing I could do lol
Jul 6, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect Intel still has the best memory latency so probably AMD will take the L on that one
Jul 6, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/isQKFLalAiw?t=9
Jul 6, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: possibly the dumbest thing I have seen in a long time lol
Jul 6, 2019 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: hory shittu scubers is alive
Jul 6, 2019 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: you guys remember scubers?
Jul 6, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bubbles
Jul 6, 2019 3:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: holy shit scubers is alive
Jul 6, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scrubers sounds like a pet name like a cute cat that's always washing itself


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 7, 2019)

Jul 6, 2019 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always have dumb names for my pets like my dog I named bear he looked like a teddy bear as a puppy
Jul 6, 2019 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scrubers would be too clever for me lol
Jul 6, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/health-48868261
Jul 6, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Jul 6, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/viking-burial-ship-trnd/index.html
Jul 6, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/travel/british-airways-crew-investigation-stripped-ran-naked-hotel.amp
Jul 6, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Investigated for having too much fun?
Jul 6, 2019 5:42 AM - Veho: That's just silly. Now, if they had stripped naked and ran through the _plane_...
Jul 6, 2019 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would pay extra to be on that flight lol
Jul 6, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nude Airlines less searching and cheaper flights maybe?
Jul 6, 2019 5:50 AM - Veho: https://media.cntraveler.com/photos/5a00a2a797dfd836a831a3fe/master/pass/Bette_AA.jpg
Jul 6, 2019 5:50 AM - Veho: Be careful what you wish for, just saying.
Jul 6, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like most nudist colonies 98% nothing you would want to see and 2% underage jail bait
Jul 6, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the event of a crash over water the old person next to you doubles as a floatation device!
Jul 6, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tc5T1pB.jpg
Jul 6, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is very talented...
Jul 6, 2019 6:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4jlbSgi.jpg
Jul 6, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7VVNoFq.jpg
Jul 6, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rFlaHHb
Jul 6, 2019 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eBWAK7C_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 6, 2019 6:22 AM - Veho: That gif gives a new meaning to "banana bread".
Jul 6, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: I wonder what the "skin" is made of.
Jul 6, 2019 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Used condoms lol
Jul 6, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TwNFRFL.jpg
Jul 6, 2019 7:13 AM - Veho: "To be honest, we never expected it to sell in the first place."
Jul 6, 2019 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2019/7/5/20683614/amd-radeon-5700-gpu-price-cut-nvidia-super-geforce
Jul 6, 2019 7:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://thebuttresspillow.com/ who needs body pillows, right?
Jul 6, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to be missing 1 maybe 2 features I would use.... Lol
Jul 6, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not whole 
Jul 6, 2019 8:58 AM - Veho: It's not hole.
Jul 6, 2019 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Jul 6, 2019 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9hY8OqYZuQ
Jul 6, 2019 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm fucking dying
Jul 6, 2019 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: these guys are great
Jul 6, 2019 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/asrock-x570-aqua-specs-pricing,39515.html
Jul 6, 2019 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know about a 1K mobo
Jul 6, 2019 12:46 PM - DinohScene: what about a 8k Mac
Jul 6, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mac was best in 68000 
Jul 6, 2019 2:09 PM - DinohScene: PPC yo
Jul 6, 2019 7:34 PM - H1B1Esquire: ↑ I second this
Jul 6, 2019 9:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just had some deviled eggs 
Jul 6, 2019 11:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hL9nJHlywBI 
Jul 6, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbdHUFVjjzA


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 8, 2019)

Jul 7, 2019 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you mean like a slot to stick a fleshlight into? 
Jul 7, 2019 9:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can make that happen if you have a drill and a large enough bit
Jul 7, 2019 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: but like the creator said it's not meant to be sexual
Jul 7, 2019 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's just a big soft butt to rest your head on
Jul 7, 2019 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: nature's pillow
Jul 7, 2019 11:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fNBYpwE.png
Jul 7, 2019 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate Mondays
Jul 7, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 7, 2019 2:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Be quiet Garfield 
Jul 7, 2019 4:28 PM - Veho: https://external-preview.redd.it/H5Ig1AS4KexkKFidZ8t21tbI7hXr8btsxKVNzDmck20.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=8e25a29e03cae7bc3fefa3e384ab6d8995297e13
Jul 7, 2019 4:37 PM - T-hug: Remember Heathcliff the cat?
Jul 7, 2019 4:38 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jul 7, 2019 4:38 PM - Veho: Went in tandem with Marmaduke.
Jul 7, 2019 4:39 PM - Veho: Or was that only in the cartoons?
Jul 7, 2019 6:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: Sup hoes
Jul 7, 2019 6:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 7, 2019 7:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nZegcbP
Jul 7, 2019 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho what the heck! 
Jul 7, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's because there was a spider in that house.... lol
Jul 7, 2019 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you wasn't so scary, I would give you pancakes 
Jul 7, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Ryzen 3700X.... Wraith cooler is pretty nice 
Jul 7, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB's of 3200Mhz RGB RAM hmmmm lol
Jul 7, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236454?Description=32GB%20RBG%20RAM&cm_re=32GB_RBG_RAM-_-20-236-454-_-Product
Jul 7, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird was like 60 bucks cheaper at Best Buy....
Jul 7, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a sale
Jul 7, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those timing numbers make me want to cry though.
Jul 7, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/asus-rog-crosshair-vii-hero/p/N82E16813119098?Description=Hero%20VII&cm_re=Hero_VII-_-13-119-098-_-Product
Jul 7, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DDR4 has pretty high CAS
Jul 7, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 13-13-13-33 is the lowest you can get for DDR4
Jul 7, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From G Skill IIRC
Jul 7, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though might not be for something high capacity like a 32GB kit lol
Jul 7, 2019 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232218 There you go, slightly better but more expensive 
Jul 7, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that kit but in 16GB lol
Jul 7, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm CPU-Z says 15-15-15-35
Jul 7, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess that's not too terrible.
Jul 7, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will work for now until I can get some 3600 RAM for something less than an arm and a leg.
Jul 7, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232306 Not too horrid
Jul 7, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting 2 days to put it all together is going to be painful lol
Jul 7, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3aEv3EzMyQ lol
Jul 8, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/9ucnj2v5nx831.jpg
Jul 8, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/caci8t/vegan_orgy/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 9, 2019)

Jul 8, 2019 4:01 AM - Duo8: with ryzen 3000 working well even with 2666 ram maybe i'll just go for cheap sticks
Jul 8, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear it works best with 3600 but best with no numbers
Jul 8, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So is it like 1%? Or 5%? I just went with 3200
Jul 8, 2019 5:41 AM - Duo8: 3733 is optimal
Jul 8, 2019 5:42 AM - Duo8: but really it doesn't matter anymore, you only get a few % difference
Jul 8, 2019 6:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: it never did matter that much for games
Jul 8, 2019 6:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: as they always have said, it's better to spend that extra money on a better CPU or GPU
Jul 8, 2019 7:21 AM - Duo8: damn e-die is affordable but soon it won't even matter
Jul 8, 2019 7:22 AM - Duo8: not sure if worth jumping through hoops to buy from amazon
Jul 8, 2019 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: e-die?
Jul 8, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: The successor to d-die.
Jul 8, 2019 8:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XXTFJw1.jpg
Jul 8, 2019 10:07 AM - Duo8: i wasted $20 on keyboard switch testers
Jul 8, 2019 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: why
Jul 8, 2019 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can just use the keyboard for that
Jul 8, 2019 10:11 AM - Duo8: yeah but i'd have to buy 36 keyboards for that
Jul 8, 2019 10:14 AM - Veho: So if I understand these google results correctly, a switch tester is a keypad with several types of switches that lets you feel what that switch type feels like, and then go buy a keyboard made from the type that feels best?
Jul 8, 2019 10:14 AM - Veho: Or what?
Jul 8, 2019 10:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L7uneqP.jpg
Jul 8, 2019 10:28 AM - Duo8: yes
Jul 8, 2019 10:28 AM - Duo8: oh that, there's even a video
Jul 8, 2019 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah you can put different switches in the same keyboard
Jul 8, 2019 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: they are replaceable
Jul 8, 2019 10:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: this is how hentai starts...
Jul 8, 2019 11:17 AM - Veho: Everything is how hentai starts.
Jul 8, 2019 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: but especially this
Jul 8, 2019 11:20 AM - Veho: Nah, too small.
Jul 8, 2019 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: depends on what kind of hentai you're going for
Jul 8, 2019 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: you could have a big tentacle in every hole or you could have 8 small tentacles in one hole
Jul 8, 2019 11:24 AM - Veho: I mean sure if you're into vore or a giantess fetish.
Jul 8, 2019 11:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: not sure what i said implied that but ok
Jul 8, 2019 11:29 AM - Veho: Very tiny creature inserted into an orifice.
Jul 8, 2019 11:30 AM - Veho: If it takes all 8 tentacles to fill one hole, the creature is just a living dildo.
Jul 8, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch Bible Black for reference
Jul 8, 2019 11:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WGHyCiU.mp4
Jul 8, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She got trunk slapped although probably not her first time getting hit in the face with a long piece of meat
Jul 8, 2019 12:31 PM - Skelletonike: I'm tired.
Jul 8, 2019 1:09 PM - Duo8: amazon hasn't shipped my item yet
Jul 8, 2019 1:09 PM - Duo8: im worried
Jul 8, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What item?
Jul 8, 2019 1:32 PM - Duo8: ram for my laptop
Jul 8, 2019 1:32 PM - Duo8: probably won't end up any cheaper than buying locally now that I think about it
Jul 8, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: Because of shipping?
Jul 8, 2019 1:53 PM - Duo8: yeah
Jul 8, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: yeah but that's not exactly vore unless you absorb it into... i'm not even gonna finish that sentence
Jul 8, 2019 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it wasn't that tiny
Jul 8, 2019 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean girls can fit a baby through there after all...
Jul 8, 2019 3:19 PM - Duo8: what the fuck
Jul 8, 2019 4:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: my thoughts exactly
Jul 8, 2019 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: even as i was typing it
Jul 8, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: Octopus the fuck.
Jul 8, 2019 7:47 PM - Veho: And vice versa
Jul 8, 2019 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: the fuck octopus
Jul 8, 2019 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: octopussy
Jul 8, 2019 10:59 PM - Ghost92: hola
Jul 9, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Windows 10 didn't blink an eye with a full mobo replacement and new RAM and CPU and crap.
Jul 9, 2019 12:24 AM - Memoir: Lucky. It always yells at me.
Jul 9, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it's not activated lol probably pop up some warning in a few days.
Jul 9, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ill buy one of those cheap online keys I think I found a place was like 17 bucks for Windows 10 Pro lol
Jul 9, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, buying Windows ;O;
Jul 9, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eek is 90C normal for a CPU temp? lol
Jul 9, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: sounds a bit high as fuck.
Jul 9, 2019 1:15 AM - Duo8: windows has been like that for a while now
Jul 9, 2019 1:16 AM - Duo8: i run it on a vm, when i switched to a different platform with the same install, it only did a bit of loading on boot
Jul 9, 2019 1:17 AM - Duo8: it's actually kinda portable now
Jul 9, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that's a bit high Psi
Jul 9, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What does it idle at?
Jul 9, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless that is idle, then you're fucked lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Remember Psi, the thermal paste goes on _top_ of the CPU, not under ;O;
Jul 9, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In regards to Windows, been that way since 8 I believe. Once MS started having Windows search for drivers on post install. Only thing it breaks now is generally activation, which is easily fixed 
Jul 9, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't  get this thing to boot holy shit Asus has gone to hell this BIOS is about as stable as Jello legs
Jul 9, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally maybe BIOS updates will help lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP ;O;
Jul 9, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it to boot!!! lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus not a great impression on ryzen 3700X lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it was a brand new CPU, the Mobo could just be unstable trash
Jul 9, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be RAM being dumb, too. I know Zen1 was picky as fuck, wouldn't boot or would boot sporadically with any RAM above 2400mhz lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe Zen 2 is also just picky
Jul 9, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The RAM is running at like 2133 or something haven't messed with it yet
Jul 9, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just trying to get updated to the latest BIOS lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh
Jul 9, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously Zen 2 is just shit ;O;
Jul 9, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: JK, I'm actually pretty hyped for that review PC if it'll have Zen 2 lol. Even if it's a shitty low end one
Jul 9, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh manually renamed the BIOS file because the utility was being dumb... Didn't work lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is going to be an all night thing
Jul 9, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Performance when. I get into windows destroys my old i5 though lol
Jul 9, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still I wanted to test emulation stuff tonight 
Jul 9, 2019 2:00 AM - Duo8: does it not have any kind of error code?
Jul 9, 2019 2:00 AM - Duo8: what mobo btw
Jul 9, 2019 2:00 AM - Duo8: o shit amazon shipped my order
Jul 9, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This thing is pretty crazy has like numbers on the mobo a little LCD screen lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:01 AM - Duo8: so you CAN buy with gift cards, without getting suspended
Jul 9, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asus ROG Hero VII or something lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:01 AM - Duo8: what's the number
Jul 9, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crosshair Hero VII I think
Jul 9, 2019 2:01 AM - Duo8: why not just buy the current meme the MSI tomahawk
Jul 9, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A2 or something but it's booted now, I figured out how to trick it into booting... just takes like 2-3 minutes to boot lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:02 AM - Duo8: what ram?
Jul 9, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My last mobo was a ASRock thinking about going back to them and returning this turd lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corsair Vengence Pro 3200
Jul 9, 2019 2:02 AM - Duo8: asrock has good boards too
Jul 9, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB kit
Jul 9, 2019 2:03 AM - Duo8: are you buying x570?
Jul 9, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my old ASRock one stable as fuck
Jul 9, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I was thinking about it but 470 is mostly the same just uses like 10 watts less and no fan... Not sure about that whole X570 deal
Jul 9, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know PCIe 4 but I have no PCIe 4 stuff lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:04 AM - Duo8: x570 has pcie4
Jul 9, 2019 2:04 AM - Duo8: supports twice as much ram
Jul 9, 2019 2:04 AM - Duo8: maybe other things too
Jul 9, 2019 2:04 AM - Duo8: or you could just go B450
Jul 9, 2019 2:05 AM - Duo8: also does it really take minutes to boot?
Jul 9, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah not sure why.... I think the BIOS is pretty out of date
Jul 9, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's from like early 2019 so like 6 months old lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Identifies my CPU fine...
Jul 9, 2019 2:08 AM - Duo8: might have to do with ram, idk
Jul 9, 2019 2:08 AM - Duo8: check that status code maybe?
Jul 9, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah gotta do a lot of stuff finally got the BIOS utility thing to rename the BIOS file... not sure why the extra step... Asus you bastards lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reboot to try again lol well at least my phone works 
Jul 9, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I go smoke a cigarette it should be in the BIOS when I get back.... Maybe lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the CPU temp is BS thing is I've cold to the touch probably BIOS issue
Jul 9, 2019 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally booting while I type all this
Jul 9, 2019 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: SSD too lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK the ez flash thing is trash...
Jul 9, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe winf flash will brick it lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it booted much faster that time...
Jul 9, 2019 2:32 AM - Duo8: does it have bios flashback?
Jul 9, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does so should be fine even if I fuck up lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:33 AM - Duo8: are you using that to update?
Jul 9, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's built in the BIOS as "EZ Flash" utility lol
Jul 9, 2019 2:35 AM - Duo8: bios flashback means you can update without a cpu
Jul 9, 2019 2:35 AM - Duo8: so you shouldn't have to enter bios afaik
Jul 9, 2019 2:36 AM - Duo8: plug usb in, press button, updated
Jul 9, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it does something like that
Jul 9, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: can update from USB also has a stock BIOS and one to mess with
Jul 9, 2019 2:38 AM - Duo8: soo all updated yet?
Jul 9, 2019 2:42 AM - Duo8: the silence is unsettling
Jul 9, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a newer version of the BIOS somehow... different server from ASUS???
Jul 9, 2019 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to try that one now... be back in like 10 minutes (exaggerating but not by much lol)
Jul 9, 2019 2:56 AM - Duo8: "exaggerating"
Jul 9, 2019 2:56 AM - Duo8: it's been 11 mins now
Jul 9, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK that worked and everything is wildly better lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU temps are at like 50C and RAM is at 3200Mhz and booted lightning quick lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to figure out how to turn off more of this RGB crap lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Computer looks like some sort of circus
Jul 9, 2019 3:02 AM - Duo8: time to overcock that ram
Jul 9, 2019 3:03 AM - Duo8: if you get the syncing thing going then at least it will be an uniform circus
Jul 9, 2019 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems fine at 3200Mhz right now lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:03 AM - Duo8: push it to 3733c14
Jul 9, 2019 3:03 AM - Duo8: or c16
Jul 9, 2019 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I mean it does look cool but at night it will drive me crazy (very light sensitive when I sleep)
Jul 9, 2019 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I might try for 3600Mhz at some point
Jul 9, 2019 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Matches the infinity fabric speed or something
Jul 9, 2019 3:04 AM - Duo8: you can do it now
Jul 9, 2019 3:04 AM - Duo8: optimal speed for IF 1:1 is 3733
Jul 9, 2019 3:04 AM - Duo8: for 2:1 it should be 7466
Jul 9, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh
Jul 9, 2019 3:05 AM - Duo8: what is the version of that corsair ram?
Jul 9, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will mess with that after I get everything stabilized lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's this kit https://www.newegg.com/corsair-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236454?Description=32GB%20RBG%20RAM&cm_re=32GB_RBG_RAM-_-20-236-454-_-Product
Jul 9, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU Z says it's Hynix
Jul 9, 2019 3:06 AM - Duo8: look at the label, there's a Ver. x.xx
Jul 9, 2019 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing on the box I could see and the sticks are in the box  lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU Z is giving me nadda
Jul 9, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: uughh just want the RGB off lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh iQue software... lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:15 AM - Duo8: it's on the label on the sticks themselves
Jul 9, 2019 3:16 AM - Duo8: if you want rgb off you might need corsair software lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured... probably old at Best Buy lol
Jul 9, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's called iQue
Jul 9, 2019 3:16 AM - Duo8: what
Jul 9, 2019 3:18 AM - Duo8: oh it's called icue
Jul 9, 2019 3:18 AM - Duo8: no syncing, you now need bloat to debloat your ram
Jul 9, 2019 3:18 AM - Duo8: what a time to be alive
Jul 9, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I know... good thing I got 32GB's now...
Jul 9, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy it worked
Jul 9, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and it stayed off when I quit it...
Jul 9, 2019 3:20 AM - Duo8: now reboot and cry
Jul 9, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 43C on the RAM
Jul 9, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I never reboot once I get everything set up...
Jul 9, 2019 3:20 AM - Duo8: watercool it
Jul 9, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to copy over my 480GB SSD to the 2TB one.
Jul 9, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: should go kinda quick
Jul 9, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had enough money I would just stick like 5 of those 2TB SSD's in
Jul 9, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least in the latest build of Dolphin it's slightly slower than my tweaked up Skylake i5, but with some time might be better.
Jul 9, 2019 3:52 AM - Duo8: now overcock ram


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 10, 2019)

Jul 9, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think RAM will help and also AMD might be doing some BIOS things with the CPU, a video I watched went into things I don't understand but the guy mentioned they could get more performance with some tweaks to something or other in software.
Jul 9, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about how the cores boost and or something
Jul 9, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The BIOS update has fixed everything.
Jul 9, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty happy with it right now 
Jul 9, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TyaPNA8.gifv
Jul 9, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7OEUmFz
Jul 9, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/N5Jbmrm Is this the final boss in Pokemon Go?
Jul 9, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rqNLW8b
Jul 9, 2019 4:54 AM - Duo8: did you build a new pc just to browse imgur
Jul 9, 2019 4:58 AM - Veho: Yes. Their new website is so fucked up and unoptimized, it takes 16GB of RAM just to open it.
Jul 9, 2019 4:59 AM - Veho: And even that may not be enough if the post has webms.
Jul 9, 2019 5:00 AM - Duo8: yeah i can feel it
Jul 9, 2019 5:00 AM - Duo8: i don't want to touch that homepage with my 4gb laptop
Jul 9, 2019 5:00 AM - Duo8: that and new reddit
Jul 9, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Pokemon one is worth the risk lol
Jul 9, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I need a new phone 6GBs of RAM is not enough lol
Jul 9, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I built it for YouTube creation
Jul 9, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can make my videos much faster old one made it a real chore
Jul 9, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So sucked all the fun out of it
Jul 9, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/294596-amds-x570-chipset-draws-so-much-power-its-warping-cpu-comparisons
Jul 9, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is what I feared
Jul 9, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That and I had mobos in the past with built in fans they always fail at some point
Jul 9, 2019 5:15 AM - Veho: It doubles as a space heater!
Jul 9, 2019 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap little buggers
Jul 9, 2019 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah it's the 570 chipset and PCIe 4 I suspect
Jul 9, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Draws like an extra 15 watts full time
Jul 9, 2019 5:25 AM - Veho: iMpRoVeD CpU ArChItEcTuRe wIlL ReDuCe pOwEr cOnSuMpTiOn
Jul 9, 2019 5:25 AM - Veho: http://danny.page/assets/images/mocking-spongebob.jpg
Jul 9, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it does if you stick too 470 lol
Jul 9, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But 570 supports faster RAM and PCIe 4 hmm I think that's it?
Jul 9, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: I hate dump posts on imgur, they're either hella lame, or they start out fine but then sooner or later but inevitably there's a pic that makes me go https://i.imgur.com/iDHLkXu.png
Jul 9, 2019 5:41 AM - Veho: And downvote the whole lot.
Jul 9, 2019 5:45 AM - Duo8: >extremetech
Jul 9, 2019 5:45 AM - Duo8: coincidentally i just saw someone linking an article from that site claiming ssds can lose data if left unpowered for a week
Jul 9, 2019 5:46 AM - Duo8: i shall disregard that site
Jul 9, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dvjp4Og.jpg
Jul 9, 2019 8:03 AM - Skelletonike: Do you spend your life on imgur Veho? .-.
Jul 9, 2019 8:14 AM - Veho: The entire front page can be browsed through in 30 minutes.
Jul 9, 2019 8:21 AM - Veho: I spend my life on GBAtemp.
Jul 9, 2019 9:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the front page never ends
Jul 9, 2019 9:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: does it?
Jul 9, 2019 9:26 AM - Veho: There are only a limited number of posts that reach the front page in a day, scroll down far enough and you reach yesterday's pics.
Jul 9, 2019 9:27 AM - Veho: So if you're only starting out then yeah, it's (almost) endless, but it's really not hard to keep up with it day for day.
Jul 9, 2019 9:27 AM - Veho: Now user-submitted, on the other hand...
Jul 9, 2019 11:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it's not like there's an easy way to tell what's yesterdays pics
Jul 9, 2019 11:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When you're browsing their site there are timestamps on the posts
Jul 9, 2019 11:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure that's an easy way to tell
Jul 9, 2019 11:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you're Veho, you just recognize the old stuff
Jul 9, 2019 11:35 AM - Veho: Or if you can read, there's a delimiter saying " The most viral images yesterday " separating the two  
Jul 9, 2019 11:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nlzk5Mp.png
Jul 9, 2019 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you have to actually click the posts
Jul 9, 2019 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: who wants to do that
Jul 9, 2019 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i scrolled pretty far and did not see it
Jul 9, 2019 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i can't read
Jul 9, 2019 11:47 AM - Veho: You really should learn, it's a useful skill  
Jul 9, 2019 11:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that sounds like effort
Jul 9, 2019 12:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG_NZpkttXE&feature=youtu.be
Jul 9, 2019 12:22 PM - T-hug: John Wick 3 2019 HDRip XviD AC3-EVO
Jul 9, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: Si vis pacem, get the Luger.
Jul 9, 2019 1:17 PM - Duo8: anyone who want 32GB of good ddr4, there's a decent sale on ebay
Jul 9, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need cheap sunglasses
Jul 9, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh yeah
Jul 9, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: Why?
Jul 9, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a song from ZZ Top 
Jul 9, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap sun glasses
Jul 9, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97bMX7KV8d4
Jul 9, 2019 5:59 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: .8
Jul 9, 2019 7:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PW2bH5s.png
Jul 9, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 9, 2019 7:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dRQ2JLP.mp4
Jul 9, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Garfield has eaten way too much lasagna
Jul 9, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/09/business/burger-king-tacos/index.html
Jul 9, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-principal-holocaust-factual-historical-event.amp
Jul 9, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Jews did Nazi it happen so it didn't?
Jul 10, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, I love going to shitty burger places for tacos!
Jul 10, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: How's your shitty Zen 2 PC Psi? ;O;
Jul 10, 2019 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty awesome now that the BIOS is updated lol
Jul 10, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Changed all the timings need to retest a few things but all in all fantastic
Jul 10, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BIOS lowered idle temps 40C now idles at like 40-47c instead of 90C lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:26 AM - Duo8: lol i bought ram despite having no use for them
Jul 10, 2019 3:26 AM - Duo8: blew all my savings


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 11, 2019)

Jul 10, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RAM is always nice and Storage
Jul 10, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually if I won the lotto I would probably spend like 20 grand a year on PC parts all the time lol
Jul 10, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tweaktown.com/?url=https://www.tweaktown.com/news/66560/intel-core-i9-10900kf-10c-20t-5-2ghz-499-14nm/index.html
Jul 10, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 10, 2019 5:26 AM - Veho: I know what some of those words mean.
Jul 10, 2019 5:36 AM - Veho: I stopped keeping track of new formats and standards in the PC industry somewhere around 2005.
Jul 10, 2019 5:36 AM - Veho: And never picked it up again.
Jul 10, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: If I ever build a new PC, I'll just let Psi do it for me  
Jul 10, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WctBNQt.jpg
Jul 10, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: imgur has removed the option to leave the "beta" version and use the old version of the site.
Jul 10, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: From what I can tell.
Jul 10, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: The beta has become the omega.
Jul 10, 2019 5:54 AM - Veho: And the site sucks worse than ever.
Jul 10, 2019 6:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yEXTOv1.jpg
Jul 10, 2019 6:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IA8anHB.jpg
Jul 10, 2019 7:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cyLY2YD
Jul 10, 2019 10:30 AM - Flame: DON'T !
Jul 10, 2019 10:30 AM - Flame: dont even dare
Jul 10, 2019 10:30 AM - Flame: im too busy drinking red bull and modding
Jul 10, 2019 10:31 AM - Veho: ?
Jul 10, 2019 10:34 AM - Flame: hello to you too veho
Jul 10, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: Hello.
Jul 10, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: What was that "don't" about?
Jul 10, 2019 10:42 AM - Flame: my friends and family trying to make me do things since i came back from Turkey
Jul 10, 2019 10:43 AM - Flame: i didnt have alot of internet in turkey
Jul 10, 2019 10:43 AM - Flame: i went to a very very very rural place
Jul 10, 2019 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: "The Core i7-10700K is an 8C/16T chip with 5.1GHz single-core boost and 4.8GHz all-core boost, with a 65W TDP and integrated graphics for $398. "
Jul 10, 2019 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not buying that 65W TDP
Jul 10, 2019 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 9900K has a 95W TDP which is already BS
Jul 10, 2019 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: obviously the 9600K, 9700K and 9900K can't all be 95W
Jul 10, 2019 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rumors say the 10700k is 95W TDP, not 65W
Jul 10, 2019 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 10700 non-k has 65W and lower clockspeeds
Jul 10, 2019 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/od5bw3 <
Jul 10, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah it's definitely going to be a higher TDP than what it actually lists
Jul 10, 2019 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the 9700k hits 130W TDP at full load, not 95W that Intel lists 
Jul 10, 2019 2:29 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Intels cpu's are ripoffs
Jul 10, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WctBNQt.jpg  I laughed wayyy too hard at that one lol
Jul 10, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you think Intel is going to pull another Pentium 4? lol
Jul 10, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did laugh about the 14nm+++ thing lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://markets.businessinsider.com/amp/news/cocaine-ship-jpmorgan-owns-vessel-seized-by-us-cbp-2019-7-1028340025
Jul 10, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So cocaine is going to be hard to find? I mean that has to be like a massive supply issue? lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4lGhL7j.jpg
Jul 10, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eisW0i0.jpg
Jul 10, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Intel will pull something out of their ass and be on top again
Jul 10, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...in a few years lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right now AMDs stuff is pretty tops, assuming they fix the x570 power draw issues
Jul 10, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that's why I went with X470 mobos with fans are icky...
Jul 10, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They tend to croak and are impossible to replace
Jul 10, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta hand it to AMD also on the CPU fan, I feel no need to replace it.
Jul 10, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quiet and works well
Jul 10, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think x570 is a let down but Zen 2 is great
Jul 10, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You get your review unit yet?
Jul 10, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which one did you get, I forget lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, still no update
Jul 10, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3700X
Jul 10, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted a 3900X but I hear they are hard to find at retail lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the 3700X is like the same but like 100Mhz slower?
Jul 10, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should see if I was right about the boost clocks
Jul 10, 2019 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also OCing seems kinda pointless it already sort of self OC's and mine hits a bit over 4Ghz just normally
Jul 10, 2019 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be the mobo doing "performance mode" stuff?
Jul 10, 2019 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to play with it a bit, test out those tough GameCube games...
Jul 10, 2019 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: StarWars Rogue Squadron III that disco scene at the beginning stutters on everything... starting to think it would do it on original hardware lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Game plays fine but that intro
Jul 10, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the temperature is all better after I updated the BIOS it idles about 40C now
Jul 10, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's good lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My i5 7600k idles at 36C ;O;
Jul 10, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have AIO liquid cooling so eh lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just used the included thermal pad, I bet if I used my arctic silver it would drop a bit?
Jul 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll never trust stock CPU fans TBH
Jul 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had too many just die out
Jul 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My AIO cooler has been running strong for yeeeeeeears now
Jul 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since 2014, apparently
Jul 10, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol CPU-Z says it's a 2700X
Jul 10, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2019 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CPU-Z just needs to update their CPU IDs
Jul 10, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it is a 2700X lol
Jul 10, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just checked the box.
Jul 10, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL
Jul 10, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I plan on getting a different one eventually anyway lol
Jul 10, 2019 4:01 PM - Memoir: 3900x is my plan. Currently own a 2700x.
Jul 10, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess you're just a peasant ;O;
Jul 10, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 10, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you don't do any CPU intensive work, the 3900x makes 0 sense TBH
Jul 10, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For things like gaming, it basically performs exactly the same as the 3700x
Jul 10, 2019 4:04 PM - Memoir: I thought about that.. If anything I may shoot for the 3800x
Jul 10, 2019 4:04 PM - Memoir: I don't do a lot of CPU intensive tasks.. But when I do the extra overhead would be nice.
Jul 10, 2019 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still trying to figure out what the major difference between the 3700x and 3800x is besides TDP and boost clocks
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much that's it
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Memoir: That's about it I think.
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you go 3900X you get a bit more cache
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just makes no sense why they exist lol
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 70MBs VS 40MBs or something
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, 3800x you could probably OC more but that's not exactly a huge market
Jul 10, 2019 4:05 PM - Memoir: That was also another point.. But for the extra $170 I feel that's not justifiable. :v i need to be more sensible..
Jul 10, 2019 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the 3700x is probably your best bet for "all around"
Jul 10, 2019 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will grab a 3900X when possible I feel like the added cache could help with my emulation crap lol
Jul 10, 2019 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3600x is probably good if you want just gaming, 3700x is good for gaming and other productivity, 3800x I don't think is worth, and 3900x is only useful if you do a lot of CPU intensive stuff
Jul 10, 2019 4:08 PM - Memoir: Will be streaming and doing a bit of photoshop.. And maybe a bit of blender.. That's about it though.
Jul 10, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I'd probably say the 3700x IMO
Jul 10, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolute best bang for your buck
Jul 10, 2019 4:09 PM - Memoir: You're more than likely right. Thinking about it, I tend to go big just to have it.. So, I may just switch the 2 to a 3...
Jul 10, 2019 4:41 PM - Duo8: meanwhile the cheapest 2600 i can get is $140
Jul 10, 2019 4:41 PM - Duo8: a grey market import
Jul 10, 2019 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uD2chw6xL0
Jul 10, 2019 8:09 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm-JtyYY-TY
Jul 10, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol isn't that just part 2?
Jul 10, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The directors cut or something
Jul 10, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He jerks off in the soap dispenser lol
Jul 10, 2019 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat, getting one of these to review: https://www.renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-zero-ez-gbz-diy-kit/
Jul 10, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vnnY47T.png
Jul 10, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom try the PS2 version 
Jul 10, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be grey and have 6 colored buttons lol
Jul 10, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SNES colored ones, that is
Jul 10, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/techsupportgore/NQfeHN4
Jul 10, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, plenty of thermal paste!
Jul 10, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/techsupportgore/Su4e2DI
Jul 10, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/techsupportgore/OluqUs3 lol Damn
Jul 10, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/techsupportgore/RP1ADfP anythings a USB port if your brave enough? lol
Jul 10, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/techsupportgore/02BIPMz "We let him leave with the smaller silver box.... damn that was the hard drive wasn't it?...." lol
Jul 10, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to order a 3700X or 3800X on Newegg lol
Jul 10, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Amazon has them lol
Jul 10, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 10, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MrMfoHejiw
Jul 10, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife wants a new machine too so going to toss this 2700X in hers and grab a 3700X
Jul 10, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She will love the performance and since she doesn't game... won't notice the difference lol
Jul 10, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To tell the truth I wouldn't notice the difference in native games either lol
Jul 10, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/zrepxm0kaa931.jpg
Jul 11, 2019 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: THANK YOU
Jul 11, 2019 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: thanks for posting the part 1 to that image someone else linked with the logitech receiver jammed into a laptop
Jul 11, 2019 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: i couldn't tell what was going on, turns out it was an ethernet port
Jul 11, 2019 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: have you ever accidentally plugged a USB device into an ethernet port though? it fits perfectly, like it was designed that way on purpose just to mess with people
Jul 11, 2019 1:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/zrepxm0kaa931.jpg <-  
Jul 11, 2019 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom why do people always use the raspberry pi zero for those? i'm pretty sure you could fit a full size pi in a DMG shell
Jul 11, 2019 2:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: you would just need to remove the USB ports and ethernet jack and if desired, wire up an USB port or two to somewhere along the edge of the case
Jul 11, 2019 2:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: nice kit though, not too badly priced either
Jul 11, 2019 2:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: the mobo has C and Z button pads and even has the rubber piece that goes over them but no holes for them drilled in the case so i guess they expect you to do that yourself if you want more buttons? i definitely would want more buttons if it was me
Jul 11, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I suspect for battery life? but I am not sure to be honest.
Jul 11, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean how much juice does a Pi 3 or 4 or what ever even use?
Jul 11, 2019 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: Not a lot
Jul 11, 2019 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: When there's no power hungry USB device connected
Jul 11, 2019 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: I'd say a 3000 mah battery would get you like 4.5 hours maybe, which is acceptable
Jul 11, 2019 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: DMG is pretty bulky, so you could go bigger
Jul 11, 2019 2:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: 4000 and like 6 hours would be perfect
Jul 11, 2019 2:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: For me anyway


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 12, 2019)

Jul 11, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone has like 4800 and lasts like all day if I use it like mad
Jul 11, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/85yBrBg
Jul 11, 2019 6:38 AM - Sicklyboy: o7
Jul 11, 2019 7:15 AM - Veho: F
Jul 11, 2019 7:16 AM - Veho: Hey Sickly. Long time.
Jul 11, 2019 12:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom why do people always use the raspberry pi zero for those? i'm pretty sure you could fit a full size pi in a DMG shell < This one can use the Pi 3A+, which is the Pi 3 but slightly smaller
Jul 11, 2019 12:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is the one I'm gonna put in it
Jul 11, 2019 12:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 4000mah battery supposedly gets you 3-4 hours of constant play, whereas the 2000mah battery will only net you 1-2 which is the one I'm getting unfortunately
Jul 11, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: Fucking lame play times  >:[
Jul 11, 2019 12:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, battery life not amazing on it which will probably knock a point down from me lol
Jul 11, 2019 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If there's a bit of extra space I might see if I can stuff something bigger in it, get more play time, but I doubt it
Jul 11, 2019 2:09 PM - Duo8: lol that's less than a switch
Jul 11, 2019 2:10 PM - Duo8: how is that even possible
Jul 11, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno honestly, obviously something in their kit sucks a ton of power
Jul 11, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea what it could be lol
Jul 11, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Pi should only pull like 500ma at load, the screen shouldn't pull much at all, so something they're doing is fucky I suspect.
Jul 11, 2019 2:17 PM - Duo8: what's in the kit?
Jul 11, 2019 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-zero-ez-gbz-diy-kit/ <
Jul 11, 2019 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe their estimate is just wrong? Lol. I don't have it yet, probably won't for like a month cuz of their slow processing times, so I guess I'll have to wait and figure it out when I get it
Jul 11, 2019 2:20 PM - Duo8: could be
Jul 11, 2019 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My guess would be they're basing their estimates off the fact that a Pi can theoretically pull 1A at full load? But that'd be just...dumb lol
Jul 11, 2019 2:22 PM - Flame: buy a backlit GBA with everdrive.....
Jul 11, 2019 2:22 PM - Flame: problem solved
Jul 11, 2019 2:22 PM - Duo8: FUCK I can't open the image in a new tab easily
Jul 11, 2019 2:23 PM - Duo8: fuck javascript
Jul 11, 2019 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But a GBA can't play N64 and PS1 games ;O;
Jul 11, 2019 2:23 PM - Duo8: anw i suspect it might be the converter/charger they're using
Jul 11, 2019 2:24 PM - Duo8: it might be very inefficient
Jul 11, 2019 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that also sounds about right
Jul 11, 2019 2:25 PM - Flame: N64 and PS1 games ewwwww
Jul 11, 2019 2:25 PM - Flame: get away from me
Jul 11, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jUiO9QY.jpg
Jul 11, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UmdMsSH
Jul 11, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BENW2Rd5Mw
Jul 11, 2019 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i think you'll get more than 3-4 hours cause the pi on its own doesn't consume all that much but it probably depends heavily on what you're playing, N64 and PSX games will no doubt drain it way faster than NES and GBC games
Jul 11, 2019 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah, screen, i forgot about that.
Jul 11, 2019 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3-4 hours sounds about right then, IIRC pi 3 draws like 600-700 mah on its ow
Jul 11, 2019 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always see the screen drawing as much power as everything else combined on my phone, so yeah, backlit screens draw a ton of power
Jul 11, 2019 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8: switch is much newer technology, more power efficient
Jul 11, 2019 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus it being underclocked helps efficiency too
Jul 11, 2019 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: no dumber than the official suggestion that the raspi needs a 2.5A power supply 
Jul 11, 2019 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They recommend 3A now for the Pi 4 
Jul 11, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they claim 2.5A will work fine so long as your USB devices don't pull 500ma lol
Jul 11, 2019 4:14 PM - Duo8: maybe it's the ethernet that sucks power
Jul 11, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no ethernet on the Pi 3 A+ or the Pi Zero
Jul 11, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you were referring to the 4, in that case ehh maybe
Jul 11, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would probably say it's more because of the new SoC, should definitely be more powerful
Jul 11, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And as a result, power hungry
Jul 11, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting for my 4GB 4B to ship 
Jul 11, 2019 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: umm
Jul 11, 2019 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's ethernet on every pi
Jul 11, 2019 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: except the pi zero
Jul 11, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-3-model-a-plus/
Jul 11, 2019 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh, a low profile pi?
Jul 11, 2019 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: that exists?
Jul 11, 2019 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: could you not take a pi 3 B+ or a pi 4 and just desolder the usb ports and ethernet jack though? should be more powerful
Jul 11, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, because the Pi 3 A+ is a different physical size
Jul 11, 2019 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi 3 A+ is 65mm x 50 something mm, the full sized Pi's are 80mm x 50 something
Jul 11, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the Pi 3 A+ has the same SoC as a Pi 3B+, just 512mb of RAM instead of 1GB
Jul 11, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which isn't too big a deal, when it's just for emulating stuff
Jul 11, 2019 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: eww 512mb
Jul 11, 2019 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it should be able to fit in a dmg case but i guess the way they have designed this it might be in the way of some other components like the button PCB and such
Jul 11, 2019 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/07/10/2341251/the-most-clever-zip-bomb-ever-made-explodes-a-46mb-file-to-45-petabytes
Jul 11, 2019 7:08 PM - cearp: cool
Jul 11, 2019 7:09 PM - cearp: i have read about zipbombs and stuff before but that's crazy
Jul 11, 2019 7:39 PM - Veho: It's a grower, not a shower.
Jul 11, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://abc7.com/video-florida-man-falls-onto-parked-car-walks-away-unharmed/5385523/
Jul 11, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://s3-media1.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/NEbb8lzbpt0q2TWWMVeIyw/o.jpg
Jul 11, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From a place near me lol
Jul 11, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has a lot of video game themed food lol
Jul 11, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQc11p5Y_Qk
Jul 11, 2019 10:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: what makes it super mario?
Jul 11, 2019 10:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: toast looks more burnt than i'd like
Jul 11, 2019 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was wondering that myself
Jul 11, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://img1.wsimg.com/isteam/ip/9ca8ae35-4206-45fe-9588-54973e4dc4c8/10784478-5367-43c1-ae52-52010261a929.jpeg/:/rs=w:800,h:1000,cg:true,m/cr=w:1600,h:1000,a:cc
Jul 11, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just ordered this... lol
Jul 11, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scarface for the PS2?
Jul 11, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was it Wii... lol
Jul 11, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh and PC... lol so going to try that tonight
Jul 11, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vd5YgpEqUYY?t=10
Jul 11, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnthQrpNKJU
Jul 12, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cuban has arrived and delicious lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: what makes it super mario? < I think it's supposed to be toasted in the shape of Mario's head, but it's fucked up in the picture lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF82Wue_VPE
Jul 12, 2019 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuban looks ok, though too much meat IMO. Which isn't something I'd say a lot, I like lots of meat in my sandwiches but that's like 90% meat lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was delicious Tom lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamersguildcafe.com/home they have the weirdest menu lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cottage Inn pizza makes a Cuban pizza, which is delicious
Jul 12, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Has "BBQ sauce base, pulled pork, ham, and bread & butter pickles, drizzled with Carolina Tangy Gold BBQ sauce"
Jul 12, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's fucking delicious lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We used to have one of those near here 
Jul 12, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It closed like 5 years ago or something
Jul 12, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One of the few pizza places where I've never had bad pizza from
Jul 12, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was pretty good, although I only went a couple of times
Jul 12, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if you've had Sir Pizza, but that's the other place lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Always good pizza there
Jul 12, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is Mr Taco still around?
Jul 12, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They used to be so much better than Taco Bell lol
Jul 12, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh man, they all closed in like 2007 but a year or so ago the son of owner opened a new one nearby
Jul 12, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Great food, definitely better than taco Bell
Jul 12, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's sad
Jul 12, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2007 so long ago
Jul 12, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last time I ate there was like 1990 
Jul 12, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/infin8-altar-intel-core-i9-7900x-4.6ghz-overclocked-watercooled-gaming-desk-fs-46d-oe.html
Jul 12, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi buy me this when you win the lottery pls 
Jul 12, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol wouldn't you rather have the 9980K?
Jul 12, 2019 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you should buy newgrounds.com 
Jul 12, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry 9980XE lol
Jul 12, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/core-i9-x-series-extreme-edition-intel-core-i9-9980xe/p/N82E16819117966?Item=N82E16819117966&Tpk=19-117-966&gclsrc=aw.ds&&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleKWLess&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleKWLess-_-DSA-_-CategoryPages-_-NA&gclid=CjwKCAjwvJvpBRAtEiwAjLuRPd7HbCAZxSqEWqb5miJa2Eb8PSPddUxW6JZEmVjrmqvwVouBhHhM7RoCwkkQAvD_BwE
Jul 12, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could run Half Life 2 36 times simultaneously!!!
Jul 12, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/taco-bell-customer-object-nachos-door-knob.amp
Jul 12, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/7/11/20690359/microsoft-windows-10-passwordless-password-option-update
Jul 12, 2019 1:55 AM - Joe88: https://i.imgur.com/bprGcTY.jpg if only it wasnt a blower cooler
Jul 12, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still looks cool Joe
Jul 12, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I built a Ryzen systm Joe and got a 28080 To
Jul 12, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ti even
Jul 12, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/07/11/us/alien-march-facebook-event-trnd/index.html
Jul 12, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect theilitary to deploy non lethal area denial stuff
Jul 12, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The military even
Jul 12, 2019 2:33 AM - ArugulaZ: eh, a few morons will show up, the cops will shoo them away. It'll be a non-event
Jul 12, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never underestimate the power of a large group of morons
Jul 12, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3554046/
Jul 12, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 13, 2019)

Jul 12, 2019 4:26 AM - Veho: Lebron will have to play against Jason Vorhees?
Jul 12, 2019 7:43 AM - Flame: i hope so
Jul 12, 2019 8:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f5BSinG.mp4
Jul 12, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hk0FFww.jpg
Jul 12, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iGNMJOI.jpg
Jul 12, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/07/12/0110210/prenda-copyright-troll-lawyer-sentenced-to-five-years-in-prison
Jul 12, 2019 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huffpost.com/entry/asexual-mao-sugiyama-cooks-serves-own-genitals_n_1543307
Jul 12, 2019 2:40 PM - Duo8: any hacked switch user here?
Jul 12, 2019 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a hacked Switch
Jul 12, 2019 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: same
Jul 12, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe Switch plebes I have a router  lol
Jul 12, 2019 4:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But do you have a writer? 
Jul 12, 2019 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus AMD CPU's selling out so fast lol
Jul 12, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They come in and out
Jul 12, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 12, 2019 5:14 PM - Flame: 
Jul 12, 2019 6:12 PM - Veho: Ur mum
Jul 12, 2019 6:15 PM - Memoir: Got em
Jul 12, 2019 7:07 PM - Veho: It's my only joke.
Jul 12, 2019 7:26 PM - Sicklyboy: dab
Jul 12, 2019 7:40 PM - Veho: Dab like you mean it.
Jul 12, 2019 7:45 PM - Veho: None of that loose flappy flailing bullshit, I want a sharp crisp dab. Overcommit to the move.
Jul 12, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvM82T3C2Ik
Jul 12, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jesus fuck
Jul 12, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's basically a warehouse of porn for me ._.
Jul 12, 2019 7:48 PM - Veho: A whorehouse of porn.
Jul 12, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn for days!
Jul 12, 2019 10:01 PM - Flame: couple of hours in my case
Jul 12, 2019 10:02 PM - Flame: I am a pro.
Jul 12, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pron pro
Jul 12, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn Olympics is that a thing? I think I could take the gold in some events
Jul 12, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/turbografx-16-mini-launches-in-march-with-50-ish-games-1836300247/amp
Jul 12, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has Blazing Lazers so instant sale lol
Jul 13, 2019 3:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't buy it psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 14, 2019)

Jul 13, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/07/12/2147200/carbon-nanotube-device-channels-heat-into-light
Jul 13, 2019 4:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: penis
Jul 13, 2019 4:36 AM - kikongokiller: pebis
Jul 13, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always think about vagina's but I am pretty basic lol
Jul 13, 2019 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should be thinking about what to wear tomorrow 
Jul 13, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: Nothing.
Jul 13, 2019 12:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2u2YbJx.jpg
Jul 13, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V1GNbVM
Jul 13, 2019 1:49 PM - dimmidice: Second time today now that i open GBAtemp and get redirected to a scam site :|
Jul 13, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like you have spyware?
Jul 13, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try installing a hardened hosts file and run Spybot and some other crap
Jul 13, 2019 2:03 PM - dimmidice: Nope
Jul 13, 2019 2:03 PM - dimmidice: no spyware
Jul 13, 2019 2:03 PM - dimmidice: just gbatemp
Jul 13, 2019 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seeing how there aren't a massive influx of complaints, it's probably something on your end.
Jul 13, 2019 2:07 PM - DinohScene: wait, why did the Shoutbox save a message of mine?
Jul 13, 2019 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Save how?
Jul 13, 2019 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't see anything in the shitbox from you when I scroll all the way up lol
Jul 13, 2019 2:10 PM - DinohScene: If I click "Enter a message..." the thing says "What about an 8k Mac"
Jul 13, 2019 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, that's weird, that's never happened to me before 
Jul 13, 2019 2:11 PM - DinohScene: http://puu.sh/DSj0D/b4ff6962e4.jpg
Jul 13, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's not a thing for me lol
Jul 13, 2019 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's a browser attribute IIRC 
Jul 13, 2019 2:22 PM - Flame: yeah dinoh what about 8K Mac
Jul 13, 2019 2:28 PM - DinohScene: asked Psio that haha
Jul 13, 2019 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 13, 2019 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: dimmidice if it's not spyware try changing your DNS server, it could have been compromised....
Jul 13, 2019 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zrlMkjP
Jul 13, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mmdw2g9 Probably a mile from where I live lol
Jul 13, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UqoDG2H
Jul 13, 2019 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0FrfpGSljk I heard about this.... Buy RAM now if you need it 
Jul 13, 2019 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank god I just bought a crap ton lol
Jul 13, 2019 4:16 PM - Joe88: Guess I will wait to sell my 16GB kit
Jul 13, 2019 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $5 for it 
Jul 13, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 13, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that 32GB of RAM for all those totally RAM hungry things I do ;O;
Jul 13, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you have a baby, you already did enough RAM  lol
Jul 13, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaW1pqhf824  Has anyone tried this game?
Jul 13, 2019 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth the effort to try it? lol I think I asked before... It looks so interesting lol
Jul 13, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTS4Mh-YP7M GBA console, weird lol
Jul 13, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played ARK when it first came out, thought it was so awful I refunded it lol
Jul 13, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I hear it's not too bad
Jul 13, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's still unoptimized trash apparently
Jul 13, 2019 5:24 PM - Duo8: fuck yes i got a 32gb kit
Jul 13, 2019 5:24 PM - Duo8: ram prices can suck it
Jul 13, 2019 5:24 PM - Duo8: now just need that ssd and i'll be safe
Jul 13, 2019 7:08 PM - alivebacon: I just accidentally sent tons of copies of the same question.
Jul 13, 2019 7:08 PM - alivebacon: i was lagging
Jul 13, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 2TB SSD and install all the spyware
Jul 14, 2019 12:13 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Do 2tb sdd's even exists?
Jul 14, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Jul 14, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one 
Jul 14, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are like 7TB SSDs these days
Jul 14, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though 4TB is the most common "max" consumer size
Jul 14, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah like 500 bucks 
Jul 14, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/western-digital-blue-4tb/p/N82E16820250121
Jul 14, 2019 12:34 AM - Joe88: Maybe I can get a review sample
Jul 14, 2019 12:35 AM - Joe88: they sent me the 1TB version https://i.imgur.com/PVOjiV3.jpg
Jul 14, 2019 12:36 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Not a fan of ssd prices
Jul 14, 2019 12:36 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I'm a hdd pleb
Jul 14, 2019 12:36 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hdd master race
Jul 14, 2019 12:36 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: ssds are old
Jul 14, 2019 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: think they go even higher actually
Jul 14, 2019 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: seagate has a 60TB one
Jul 14, 2019 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: largest one i can actually find for sale is the 30tb samsung PM1643 though and it's $10k
Jul 14, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yndb2wE.gif
Jul 14, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 30TBs would be so nice
Jul 14, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could fit like 6 of those in my Mobo hmmm 180TBs....
Jul 14, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what I would do with that much space but damn I would come up with something....
Jul 14, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/07/atari-2600-rarity-extra-terrestrials-goes-on-sale-for-90000/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 15, 2019)

Jul 14, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/07/13/218255/floridas-dmv-made-77-million----by-selling-off-personal-information Well that explains the metric ton of weird sales calls my wife gets... I give her number for anything I don't deem like they need priority access to me lol
Jul 14, 2019 5:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: not much use in having that much ssd storage
Jul 14, 2019 5:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: a few tbs of ssd would probably fit all your games and programs and all that's left are downloads, videos and such that don't benefit from a ssd
Jul 14, 2019 6:18 AM - Duo8: ssd prices might go up again
Jul 14, 2019 6:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: what makes you say that?
Jul 14, 2019 8:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://giphy.com/gifs/dream-google-code-dE5VNLfHyf79K
Jul 14, 2019 9:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 14, 2019 2:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l7uHAJH.mp4
Jul 14, 2019 2:39 PM - Veho: CARRIER HAS ARRIVED
Jul 14, 2019 2:39 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: can we pls get embeds in this shoutbox
Jul 14, 2019 2:42 PM - Veho: We used to have them, but they got abused to fuck.
Jul 14, 2019 2:42 PM - Veho: Now we don't have them.
Jul 14, 2019 2:55 PM - Flame: if we get embeds....  Idontknowwhattoputhere will be the 1st to abuse it
Jul 14, 2019 2:55 PM - Flame: ill put my house on it
Jul 14, 2019 2:55 PM - Flame: which i dont have
Jul 14, 2019 4:09 PM - Veho: I bet my  squeedily spooch.
Jul 14, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, I remember that lol
Jul 14, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: *cough*chuckstudios*cough*
Jul 14, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: or at least, that's the guy that found out about it first
Jul 14, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you have no idea what I mean then just ignore me 
Jul 14, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: shoutbox is a bit small for embeds anyway
Jul 14, 2019 4:20 PM - Veho: Not the dedicated shoutbox page.
Jul 14, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but who uses that right?
Jul 14, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me always lol
Jul 14, 2019 6:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FIB10gZ.jpg
Jul 14, 2019 6:49 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: @Flame Put your house on it?
Jul 14, 2019 6:49 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Sure ill take your bet
Jul 14, 2019 6:49 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 
Jul 14, 2019 9:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: That must be a pron and if it is.... send me the link...
Jul 14, 2019 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, I got you a new recipe 
Jul 14, 2019 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/4YeSOeZ
Jul 14, 2019 10:58 PM - kenenthk: I finally get to play heavy rain


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 16, 2019)

Jul 15, 2019 4:24 AM - IncredulousP: I finally get to rain heavy play
Jul 15, 2019 5:04 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Jul 15, 2019 5:25 AM - Veho: no u
Jul 15, 2019 11:50 AM - T-hug: https://kotaku.com/parents-named-their-baby-google-after-google-1836372361
Jul 15, 2019 11:58 AM - Flame: poor kid
Jul 15, 2019 11:58 AM - Flame: sad that you name your kid after a compnay just for a free T-shirt
Jul 15, 2019 1:22 PM - IncredulousP: "*sigh* t-mart..."
Jul 15, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shop smart shop S Mart!!!
Jul 15, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is my BOOMSTICK
Jul 15, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 15, 2019 4:16 PM - alivebacon: https://kotaku.com/a-list-of-weird-names-my-kid-calls-my-video-games-1793500555
Jul 15, 2019 4:17 PM - alivebacon: Hmm...
Jul 15, 2019 4:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get ready guys, twitch is getting ready to sell out 
Jul 15, 2019 5:45 PM - IncredulousP: getting ready? where you been
Jul 15, 2019 6:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm... playing mario bros 
Jul 15, 2019 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic hmm?
Jul 15, 2019 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: What's new?
Jul 15, 2019 8:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm, well twitch is selling out 
Jul 15, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch is selling out?
Jul 15, 2019 10:48 PM - sks316: What's selling out?
Jul 15, 2019 10:48 PM - sks316: I'm confused
Jul 15, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TWITCH
Jul 15, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Twitch is selling out
Jul 15, 2019 11:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 16, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oRnLCNA.png
Jul 16, 2019 12:07 AM - Chary: friendly reminder that if you got vypervpn during the humble bundle last year
Jul 16, 2019 12:07 AM - Chary: its time to cancel it ;O; otherwise you're gonna get charged 60 bucks
Jul 16, 2019 12:07 AM - Memoir: For what is easily a terrible vpn. Oof
Jul 16, 2019 1:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But what if humble bundle gets charged instead?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 17, 2019)

Jul 16, 2019 4:25 AM - Veho: Wut.
Jul 16, 2019 5:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z9wqxOd.mp4
Jul 16, 2019 5:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LPa0dm8.png
Jul 16, 2019 5:34 AM - Veho: That's what they _want_ you to think.
Jul 16, 2019 9:49 AM - Skelletonike: Damn I feel old.
Jul 16, 2019 9:56 AM - Veho: Shut up, gramps.
Jul 16, 2019 12:14 PM - T-hug: Get off my lawn
Jul 16, 2019 12:59 PM - DinohScene: bloody teenagers
Jul 16, 2019 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: yes but what's NEW
Jul 16, 2019 1:25 PM - Flame: rememeber when humble bundle was about helping smalls devs and charity
Jul 16, 2019 1:27 PM - Duo8: no
Jul 16, 2019 1:32 PM - Flame: me too
Jul 16, 2019 1:33 PM - Flame: instead give me money
Jul 16, 2019 1:33 PM - Flame: so i can buy a Panasonic Q GameCube
Jul 16, 2019 1:41 PM - Memoir: I'll take 10
Jul 16, 2019 2:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Jul 16, 2019 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LPa0dm8.png lol "Disguised"
Jul 16, 2019 2:55 PM - Veho: Every comment on that post.
Jul 16, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qTAsfMT.jpg
Jul 16, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you think he inspired Yoda? lol maybe he raped George Lucas lol
Jul 16, 2019 3:06 PM - Flame: LOOOOL!
Jul 16, 2019 3:08 PM - Veho: Better work, bitch.
Jul 16, 2019 3:09 PM - Flame: You want a Bugatti?
Jul 16, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Svdkw14
Jul 16, 2019 3:16 PM - Veho: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/QlaPg1M
Jul 16, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7esrmAL
Jul 16, 2019 3:24 PM - Flame: im starting to think Florida is made up.
Jul 16, 2019 3:25 PM - Flame: like a joke made by Americans on the rest of the world
Jul 16, 2019 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3HlGHkc
Jul 16, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I would agree with you but I live here 
Jul 16, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For instance... A few days ago on my job (I do armed security at a hospital) We where in the process of having this homeless person trespassed (meaning told by the police to leave and never come back) this homeless person turns around and asks if he could have a to go meal for his lunch later....
Jul 16, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is after he refused medical attention and was cursing everyone out and throwing stuff and just in general being an ass lol
Jul 16, 2019 3:39 PM - alivebacon: nob.
Jul 16, 2019 3:41 PM - Flame: @psio lmao
Jul 16, 2019 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lgYl65Z
Jul 16, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jKdQiJr.jpg Damn... lol
Jul 16, 2019 4:18 PM - Flame: Baklava is Turkish psio
Jul 16, 2019 4:19 PM - Flame: taste amazing, but more sugar then donuts
Jul 16, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had it a few times here in Florida, it's the best desert ever lol
Jul 16, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah I can literally feel my blood sugar go through the roof on a tiny piece lol
Jul 16, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if I get the chance on my death bed... I would ask for a piece of it lol
Jul 16, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And a couple of lines of coke...
Jul 16, 2019 4:30 PM - Flame: HAHAHAHA!
Jul 16, 2019 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZJnTFjN.jpg
Jul 16, 2019 7:42 PM - Veho: Balaclava-wearing baklava playing balalaika.
Jul 16, 2019 7:46 PM - Flame: shoutbox is hot today. Lava hot. flame likes.
Jul 16, 2019 7:50 PM - Veho: I blame timezones for the empty shoutbox.
Jul 16, 2019 7:58 PM - Flame: its connected with how good the weather is in the west.
Jul 16, 2019 7:58 PM - Flame: if my maths adds up
Jul 16, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: You mean if it's sunny people go out and don't hang around the shoutbox?
Jul 16, 2019 8:05 PM - Flame: *looks at London weather*
Jul 16, 2019 8:05 PM - Flame: "tears in a rain"
Jul 16, 2019 8:07 PM - Veho: Time to d'oh.
Jul 16, 2019 8:08 PM - Flame: to be fair the weather was wonderful today
Jul 16, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: The weather is nice here as well.
Jul 16, 2019 8:22 PM - Flame: shit. veho its the world telling us we need to go outside.
Jul 16, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: I went outside today. Had to tire the kids out so they would sleep.
Jul 16, 2019 8:27 PM - Ryccardo: tires don exits
Jul 16, 2019 8:37 PM - Veho: How can tires be real if our eyes aren't real?
Jul 16, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wHjxiV5.jpg
Jul 16, 2019 8:52 PM - Sicklyboy: cursed avocado
Jul 16, 2019 9:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: yum
Jul 16, 2019 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol Comcrap, internet been down since 7am, was supposed to be "fixed" by 11am, it is now 7pm lol
Jul 16, 2019 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I got an impromptu day off work, so that's nice I guess
Jul 16, 2019 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their new estimate is "10:57pm" 
Jul 16, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jdciCWB_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 17, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/295027-amd-will-provide-a-free-temporary-uefi-upgrade-kit-for-ryzen-3000-motherboard-updates
Jul 17, 2019 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you'll have to work twice as hard tomorrow to make up for it 
Jul 17, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom work twice as hard or out source to China!!!
Jul 17, 2019 3:35 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/S6LgsK8


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 18, 2019)

Jul 17, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-7-3700x/p/N82E16819113567 wtf lol
Jul 17, 2019 5:06 AM - Veho: Can you explain that link to a layman like me?
Jul 17, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 120 dollars too expensive 
Jul 17, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normal price is 329 dollars but that one is 450 dollars 
Jul 17, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Demand is crazy high though so I guess ?
Jul 17, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidcentral.com/thrifter-deal-sandisk-256gb-ultra-microsd-card-prime-day?amp
Jul 17, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the flip side that's a great price!
Jul 17, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: I am getting really old, when I'm being mind-blown by how small storage media are getting, and how cheap they are getting, every week or so.
Jul 17, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: And cue "My first PC had a 20MB hard drive".
Jul 17, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: Mind, you my first PC was an Atari 800 XL, it didn't even have a hard drive.
Jul 17, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: Cassette tapes 4evar.
Jul 17, 2019 6:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9Oov7SU.mp4
Jul 17, 2019 6:46 AM - TheZander: I thought of something that would have been funny to post in the fire emblem thread but i was late
Jul 17, 2019 6:48 AM - TheZander: Hey how does one go about submitting a non gbatemp official comic to the tiny tantrums that hasn't had one in a bit
Jul 17, 2019 7:10 AM - Veho: I have no idea. Ask in the joke submission thread?
Jul 17, 2019 7:33 AM - Ryccardo: the problem isn't cheap storage, it's the bloating that follows
Jul 17, 2019 7:49 AM - Veho: So it's just like greasy takeout.
Jul 17, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: Went to the store on my break to buy milk, bought 20 other things but no milk. Drinking horrible milkless coffee now. Not mentioning it to anyone for fear, nay, certainty of "want some of my creamer *wanking motions*" jokes.
Jul 17, 2019 9:30 AM - Flame: milkless coffee
Jul 17, 2019 9:30 AM - Flame: better know as black coffee
Jul 17, 2019 9:34 AM - Veho: That carries some incorrect implications, though.
Jul 17, 2019 9:34 AM - Veho: Namely, that I make coffee some traditional way and then add milk.
Jul 17, 2019 9:34 AM - Veho: I make coffe by stirring instant coffee into milk directly.
Jul 17, 2019 9:35 AM - Veho: So when there's no milk...
Jul 17, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/04l6OoE.png
Jul 17, 2019 11:27 AM - Skelletonike: Dammit. People and their blind loyalty to steam piss me off. >.>
Jul 17, 2019 11:27 AM - Skelletonike: Ironically a lot of those people are the same who will have no problems calling out others for being fanboys of X or Y (fanboys are all bad)
Jul 17, 2019 11:52 AM - Veho: I would agree, but what's a viable alternative?
Jul 17, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn those Steam Punks!!!
Jul 17, 2019 12:02 PM - Veho: Slap some percent symbols on it and call it a Steam Sale.
Jul 17, 2019 12:04 PM - Flame: not sure if robbed or steam sale
Jul 17, 2019 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:05 PM - Veho: Wouldn't a Steam sale be more of a "death of a thousand cuts [to your wallet]" ?
Jul 17, 2019 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too cerebral Veho  I think that's from a book?
Jul 17, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a saying?
Jul 17, 2019 12:11 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingchi
Jul 17, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh banned in 1905 form of torture lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sounds fun lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:11 PM - Veho: "Banned" or "rendered indie"?
Jul 17, 2019 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably I am pretty sure downloading movies from the internet is banned too but it seems to be pretty popular lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Moved a lot of my games to my 2TB SSD, loading faster makes me play them more... weird lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Except FarCry New Dawn with that HD texture pack... man that game still loads so slow lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:24 PM - Skelletonike: I love steam punk. I did end up buying some weird shit to dress like in steam punk style roughly a decade ago.
Jul 17, 2019 12:25 PM - Skelletonike: Abney Park <3
Jul 17, 2019 12:25 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2W7r_aNxrg
Jul 17, 2019 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3qQWPw80DI I would like an English translation of this... it looks interesting lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 17, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho is it German?
Jul 17, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jul 17, 2019 12:37 PM - Skelletonike: Riding a unicorn? .-.
Jul 17, 2019 12:37 PM - Veho: Shall I translate the ad?
Jul 17, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You spreken? Mein Got!!!
Jul 17, 2019 12:37 PM - Veho: "In a fairytale world, ZARAH is protecting the last unicorns."
Jul 17, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I butcher a few words lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Veho: Ich kann ein Bißchen Deutsch, ja.
Jul 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about a castle is literally all I got lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Veho: Castle of Gwoor.
Jul 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Skelletonike: I only understood the pictures. It looks gay. z.z
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Skelletonike: Riding that unicorn. .-.
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least your not riding the horn  lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Skelletonike: Well... Hopefully there isnt rule 34 of that game. z.z
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Veho: 
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Veho: Maybe not that specific game.
Jul 17, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Little Brony!!!
Jul 17, 2019 12:40 PM - Veho: But definitely the premise.
Jul 17, 2019 12:40 PM - Skelletonike: It's sad enough that people actually draw MLP porn .-.
Jul 17, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surely some unicorn on man stuff for sure lol
Jul 17, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buff Sonic still disturbs me...
Jul 17, 2019 12:40 PM - Skelletonike: I think I've seen something like that somewhere, but I've hidden it in the depths of my mind
Jul 17, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4NT4CA4.jpg
Jul 17, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: There was a comic on imagurr recently where a guy is sitting on a horse's head, and someone comes and asks "wait, isn't that a unicorn" and the guy is all like "YES!!!" and gallops off.
Jul 17, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Jul 17, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: Can't find it right now.
Jul 17, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 17, 2019 12:44 PM - Skelletonike: I don't mind Sonic tbh.
Jul 17, 2019 12:44 PM - Skelletonike: As long as it doesn't involve dudes. I'm okay with it.
Jul 17, 2019 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you'll have to work twice as hard tomorrow to make up for it  < Interestingly, no. Apparently basically nothing at all happened yesterday, at most I had like an extra 2 minutes of work to check 
Jul 17, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: Tom, find me a job at the place you work. ;o;
Jul 17, 2019 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 17, 2019 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok Veho, pretty sure the companies I work for are gonna crash and burn by the end of the year so I'll be fucked by then lol
Jul 17, 2019 1:46 PM - Veho: Outsource your work to me and we can split the wages.
Jul 17, 2019 1:47 PM - Veho: Why do you think that, Tom?
Jul 17, 2019 1:48 PM - Veho: What does your company do, develop new cryptocurrencies. 
Jul 17, 2019 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 17, 2019 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they run a few of those offerwall/survey sites where you complete surveys and shit for cash, plus an ad company and a few other things that I don't deal with
Jul 17, 2019 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr Paypal said fuck you to our survey sites, so we can't use them to send payments which basically fucks 95% of our userbase
Jul 17, 2019 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This happened in December, we were supposed to have a complete site overhaul finished by like...February to add new payment methods and shit
Jul 17, 2019 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's now middle of July, and not jack shit has been done lol
Jul 17, 2019 1:50 PM - Veho: Well bugger.
Jul 17, 2019 1:51 PM - Veho: Oh well, at least your skillset is sought after.
Jul 17, 2019 1:52 PM - Veho: How are those job applications coming along?  
Jul 17, 2019 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, when it happens I know I have a few jobs that I can pick up if need be
Jul 17, 2019 1:55 PM - Veho: That reminds me, I have to make a Linkedin profile.
Jul 17, 2019 1:55 PM - Veho: Hoping to get poached.
Jul 17, 2019 1:56 PM - Veho: (Not in the egg sense.)
Jul 17, 2019 1:58 PM - Veho: I'm not actively looking for a job but whoever approaches me with an offer will have that offer grabbed so hard they may just lose a few fingers in the process.
Jul 17, 2019 1:58 PM - Veho: The active search starts in November.
Jul 17, 2019 1:59 PM - Veho: Time to start padding my resume.
Jul 17, 2019 2:00 PM - Veho: "Wrote bash script to delete old emails, deleted half the /var/lib folder, blamed it on hardware failure"
Jul 17, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "So it says here you worked for the president of marketing at a top secret facility...."
Jul 17, 2019 2:01 PM - Veho: The toppest.
Jul 17, 2019 2:02 PM - Veho: Can't really talk about it but I organized the Area 51 raid.
Jul 17, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2019 4:44 PM - DinohScene: Psio!
Jul 17, 2019 4:44 PM - DinohScene: migs had a phatty PS3 right? memorycard reader model?
Jul 17, 2019 4:49 PM - Flame: why dinoh
Jul 17, 2019 4:49 PM - Flame: where is migles
Jul 17, 2019 4:50 PM - Flame: haven't seen that brother in a while
Jul 17, 2019 4:50 PM - DinohScene: exploiting a memorycard reader model right now : D
Jul 17, 2019 4:50 PM - Ryccardo: cech-c?
Jul 17, 2019 4:50 PM - DinohScene: yup
Jul 17, 2019 4:51 PM - Ryccardo: A to E have them
Jul 17, 2019 4:51 PM - DinohScene: got it gifted to me yesterday
Jul 17, 2019 4:51 PM - DinohScene: speaking of which, should take a pic cus you know, swag
Jul 17, 2019 4:51 PM - Ryccardo: nice, I paid 90 € for mine the day after the 4.82 softmod came out lol
Jul 17, 2019 4:52 PM - DinohScene: paid 50 quid for mine in 2011?
Jul 17, 2019 4:52 PM - DinohScene: : D
Jul 17, 2019 4:52 PM - DinohScene: CECHL model
Jul 17, 2019 4:52 PM - DinohScene: had the thermal pastes replaced last January
Jul 17, 2019 4:53 PM - Flame: wow nice who gave it, it to you?
Jul 17, 2019 4:53 PM - Ryccardo: I bought two PS2s afterwards due to how much PS2 mode sucks
Jul 17, 2019 4:54 PM - DinohScene: phatty PS2 ftw : D
Jul 17, 2019 4:54 PM - DinohScene: @Flame, gotten it from me brother, we first wanted to sell it in our gamestore but he started a car polishing company
Jul 17, 2019 4:55 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy for it
Jul 17, 2019 4:55 PM - Flame: my final offer
Jul 17, 2019 4:55 PM - Flame: happy birthday
Jul 17, 2019 4:55 PM - Flame: by the way
Jul 17, 2019 4:56 PM - DinohScene: three fiddy in Zimbabwean dollars?
Jul 17, 2019 4:56 PM - DinohScene: lol, you're almost 6 months early ;p
Jul 17, 2019 4:57 PM - Flame: you mean your brother is late
Jul 17, 2019 4:58 PM - Flame: ;P
Jul 17, 2019 4:59 PM - Flame: three fiddy in Russian gold
Jul 17, 2019 5:00 PM - DinohScene: Hah, I sound remember that for when me bday hits
Jul 17, 2019 5:00 PM - DinohScene: he can one up his PS3 then : D
Jul 17, 2019 5:04 PM - Flame: lol
Jul 17, 2019 5:11 PM - DinohScene: hurry up and dump
Jul 17, 2019 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but migles's PS3 was broken or something? I think or he got it fixed I can't remember exactly
Jul 17, 2019 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He doesn't come here too much, probably the heat melted his internet or something lol
Jul 17, 2019 6:37 PM - Veho: Didn't he spend his summers in Germany or something?
Jul 17, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I think he did say that
Jul 17, 2019 6:50 PM - DinohScene: I believe he does
Jul 17, 2019 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he said something about starting a 4th bike or something....
Jul 17, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well in other news I think Intel has averted a chip shortage...
Jul 17, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean since everyone wants Ryzen 3 now lol
Jul 17, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urZLTobAfJc
Jul 17, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oof Tom was right, Ark Survival game is mega boring...
Jul 17, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I can see what they where going for...
Jul 17, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it's just too slow
Jul 17, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's better with a bunch of people, but solo it's trash lol
Jul 17, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 190GB's of space and it's not worth it lol
Jul 17, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played for like 45 minutes
Jul 17, 2019 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That much? I thought it was only like 70gb? Lol
Jul 17, 2019 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, apparently has huge DLCs lol
Jul 17, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 130GB worth of DLC 
Jul 17, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Jul 17, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the download was much much smaller though lol
Jul 17, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSjAbXHNn0I
Jul 17, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: So it's like snus but with coffee?
Jul 17, 2019 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes exactly Veho lol and probably even more gross
Jul 17, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wcjb.com/content/news/Gilchrist-County-home-invasion-suspect-leaves-resident-mutilated-512782291.html
Jul 17, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0obwhLV3OQ
Jul 17, 2019 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm surprised veho knows what snus is
Jul 17, 2019 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi did you tame shit? That's what makes ark fun for me, and exploring
Jul 17, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: pteras are fun early tames
Jul 17, 2019 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Never played single player though, the games not designed for it
Jul 18, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Ark is really a lot of fun around the sort of mid way point when you are able to tame more powerful/hard to tame mobs and you can start exploring the more dangerous areas
Jul 18, 2019 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Early on is a lot of just dying constantly and losing your shit until you can put down a  bed and some storages, that's the worst part, and then it gets kinda boring towards endgame cause stuff just requires so much farming
Jul 18, 2019 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a very well balanced game but I love it
Jul 18, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the premise of Ark a lot better than all the other survival games out there
Jul 18, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just getting past that beginning grind to get to the fun part that kills it for me
Jul 18, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much like all other survival games TBH
Jul 18, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to agree with Tom, the game looks great and plays well, but it's just not for me. I can see a type of person who would love the game though. I would guess it's one of the "If you liked Minecraft you will love this game!"


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 19, 2019)

Jul 18, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GxG2McH.jpg
Jul 18, 2019 6:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/orzmBFB.mp4
Jul 18, 2019 6:31 AM - Veho: https://www.geek.com/geek-cetera/metal-gear-solid-v-action-figure-has-soft-realistic-boobs-1622615/
Jul 18, 2019 8:00 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, I need one of those. 
Jul 18, 2019 8:19 AM - Veho: Gallon bottles of Belvedere?
Jul 18, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Belvedere I now wonder if he got the name from a major alcoholism issue? lol
Jul 18, 2019 9:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7z65org.jpg
Jul 18, 2019 9:04 AM - Flame: at 1st i was like WUT!
Jul 18, 2019 9:04 AM - Flame: then i was like wow
Jul 18, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L23D6Xu
Jul 18, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: Love the reversed version.
Jul 18, 2019 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P2KFMbc
Jul 18, 2019 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I like riding on boats but owning one seems like a huge pain in the ass lol
Jul 18, 2019 9:20 AM - Veho: You're not using it right.
Jul 18, 2019 9:21 AM - Skelletonike: damn, he broke the wood with his wod
Jul 18, 2019 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/22gAiPc
Jul 18, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3VD8CiA.mp4
Jul 18, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Oy1bPvZ
Jul 18, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jul 18, 2019 9:29 AM - Veho: https://live.staticflickr.com/3012/2883689145_c2f8c2c9f1.jpg
Jul 18, 2019 9:29 AM - Veho: Stranger Things be like.
Jul 18, 2019 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 80's was like that though lol
Jul 18, 2019 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember people smoking in restaurants on on air planes lol
Jul 18, 2019 9:32 AM - Veho: There was a TV show a while back, Traveller or something, where a guy jumps through time.
Jul 18, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: And he boards an airplane in the 80s.
Jul 18, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: And everyone is smoking, and kids are chasing each other with toy guns.
Jul 18, 2019 9:34 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Travelers_(TV_series)
Jul 18, 2019 9:34 AM - Skelletonike: What was with that baby video?
Jul 18, 2019 9:34 AM - Skelletonike: I didn't get what happened.
Jul 18, 2019 9:34 AM - Veho: The video was edited to have the puppy maul the baby.
Jul 18, 2019 9:35 AM - Veho: The original video is just a puppy playing with a baby.
Jul 18, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-says-it-was-too-aggressive-pursuing-10nm-will-have-7nm-chips-in-2021/
Jul 18, 2019 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: oh and I always play on ark servers with higher rates (3-5x) which helps a lot
Jul 18, 2019 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can have a bed and storage put down in like an hour and then I'm set to start farming some materials without the risk of losing all of it when I die, another hour and I have the recipes for wood buildings and can build a hut, and after that I'm probably getting close to being able to craft a saddle for a flying mount so i can explore all I want
Jul 18, 2019 12:56 PM - Skelletonike: I thought it was ear wax coming out of the baby. >.>"
Jul 18, 2019 12:58 PM - Veho: Ew.
Jul 18, 2019 12:59 PM - Skelletonike: That's why I was confused.
Jul 18, 2019 2:20 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.banggood.com/BlitzWolf-AIRAUX-AA-UM1-Mini-True-Wireless-bluetooth-5_0-Earphone-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headphone-with-Charging-Case-p-1525043.html?rmmds=myorder
Jul 18, 2019 2:21 PM - Skelletonike: ordered those yesterday. I wonder if they'll be any good. z.z
Jul 18, 2019 3:00 PM - Veho: No. ;o;
Jul 18, 2019 3:18 PM - Veho: A Xiaomi store opened in my city, and stuff is even cheaper than on Banggood. I have the urge to buy half the stuff.
Jul 18, 2019 3:19 PM - Veho: Even their Lego Technic ripoff that I know I will never assemble.
Jul 18, 2019 3:20 PM - Veho: And the water filtering jug.
Jul 18, 2019 3:21 PM - Veho: Good thing I don't go there often.
Jul 18, 2019 3:21 PM - Veho: (Or at all.)
Jul 18, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV9VC0m0foM
Jul 18, 2019 3:36 PM - Veho: Is the answer to the title question "no"?
Jul 18, 2019 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Jul 18, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last I recall one of the high end 700 series cards was more powerful than the Titan, which is like a 6 year old series lol
Jul 18, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess the OG Titan was 2013, too I think 
Jul 18, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It did surprisingly well in the video's
Jul 18, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd imagine most of the settings would have to be turned down for 60fps, since the GTX 1060 probably beats out the Titan at this point lol
Jul 18, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe even the 1050 Ti 
Jul 18, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-Titan-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1060-6GB/2191vs3639 
Jul 18, 2019 3:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SImMHn2.jpg
Jul 18, 2019 4:03 PM - Veho: I love this maymay template.
Jul 18, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://petapixel.com/2019/07/17/amazon-accidentally-sold-13000-camera-gear-for-100-on-prime-day/
Jul 18, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I actually wanted a camera I would have loved that deal lol like 95% off
Jul 18, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, could've made a few grand reselling them if you wanted
Jul 18, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame
Jul 18, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2019 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slickdeals.net/f/13236322-1tb-hp-ex920-m-2-pcie-3-0-x4-nvme-3d-nand-internal-solid-state-drive-ssd-97-99-free-shipping-via-newegg?src=frontpage
Jul 18, 2019 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice price on that
Jul 18, 2019 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's like only $30 more than I bought a 512GB one for a bit ago
Jul 18, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though mine has no DRAM cache and that one does, so mine is shittier lol
Jul 18, 2019 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/hp-ex900-500gb/p/N82E16820326251?sdtid=13233520&Item=N82E16820326251&nm_mc=AFC-RAN-COM&cm_mmc=AFC-RAN-COM&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_source=afc-Slickdeals+LLC&AFFID=208164&AFFNAME=Slickdeals+LLC&ACRID=1&ASUBID=a6e8b8cca97911e9b8595eb20a345d120INT&ASID=https%3A%2F%2Fslickdeals.net%2Ff%2F13233520-hp-pcie-nvme-m-2-solid-state-drives-512gb-ex950-60-500gb-ex900-50-free-shipping%3F
Jul 18, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that's the one I bought lol
Jul 18, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-playstation-classic-console/6301601.p?ref=8575135&loc=8eb07d70a97a11e9ae3f02d4353d21bf0INT&acampID=8eb07d70a97a11e9ae3f02d4353d21bf0INT&skuId=6301601
Jul 18, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-7-3700x/p/N82E16819113567 back in stock finally lol
Jul 18, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcPmCHwjaWU IT part 2 hmmm Tom are you in this movie? lol
Jul 18, 2019 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoQdRYlY1Wo Nice phone... lol
Jul 18, 2019 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS Classic is down to 20 bucks at most places get it before it's discontinued lol (If you don't already have 50 devices capable of emulating the PS1)
Jul 18, 2019 6:28 PM - Veho: Bought it.
Jul 18, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How does it work Veho?
Jul 18, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if you hacied it
Jul 18, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hacked even
Jul 18, 2019 6:39 PM - Flame: its not bad once hacked
Jul 18, 2019 6:39 PM - Flame: have very easy to hack too.
Jul 18, 2019 6:39 PM - Flame: in fact just drop files on USB and thats it
Jul 18, 2019 6:45 PM - Veho: I still haven't had time to play around with it, I tried a few games to test the controller, it's not very good, not really bad either, but it supports other controllers so that's fine.
Jul 18, 2019 6:45 PM - Veho: And like Flame said, hacking is trivial.
Jul 18, 2019 6:46 PM - Veho: Dump a few files on a USB stick, boot it with the stick inserted.
Jul 18, 2019 6:46 PM - Veho: And you're done.
Jul 18, 2019 7:01 PM - Flame: Sony did a really bad job with it on so many levels
Jul 18, 2019 7:02 PM - Flame: games used, emu used, controller used.
Jul 18, 2019 7:06 PM - Veho: Nah, Sony's controllers have always sucked ass  
Jul 18, 2019 7:07 PM - Flame: but the OG PS1 controller not sucked ass went straight two girls one cup
Jul 18, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/intel-admits-it-wont-catch-up-with-amds-7nm-chips-until-2021
Jul 18, 2019 7:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0WYp7sa.jpg
Jul 18, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thedailywtf.com/articles/the-hardware-virus
Jul 18, 2019 7:51 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_FWderPNZc
Jul 18, 2019 8:10 PM - Veho: HIGHWAY TO THE DANGER ZONE
Jul 18, 2019 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: 9:06 PM - Veho: Nah, Sony's controllers have always sucked ass 
Jul 18, 2019 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Damn straight
Jul 18, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: DS4 looks okay the others are all the same mediocre design with sticks that are too tight
Jul 18, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: But the PS classic controllers don't even have analogs, so it's not like using those is much of an option
Jul 18, 2019 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: If you're hacking the console
Jul 18, 2019 9:15 PM - Ryccardo: all controllers are better without
Jul 18, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/world/amputee-eu-cigarette-warning-limb-assault.amp
Jul 18, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They haven't got a leg to stand on?
Jul 18, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's going to cost them an arm and a leg?
Jul 18, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok I'm cut off from any more amputation jokes...
Jul 18, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/19/07/18/2024258/apparent-arson-attack-devastates-kyoto-animation-anime-studio-with-dozens-confirmed-dead
Jul 18, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Jul 18, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYSsYLDMARc
Jul 18, 2019 11:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh Ryccardo?
Jul 18, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.foxnews.com/travel/double-amputee-damages-scooter-batteries
Jul 18, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: hahaha
Jul 18, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: “We are looking into the allegations, and because of the pending litigation, we are unable to provide further comment. That said, the experience described falls far short of our own high standard of caring for our customers. We are proud of the many steps we have taken over the past few years to exhibit more care for our customers and we are proud to operate an airline that doesn’t just include pe
Jul 18, 2019 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: does united airlines really believe that shit?
Jul 19, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/946jhq0p95b31.jpg
Jul 19, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/lzbzylqkw4b31.jpg Well if I ever want to give my wife a heart attack lol
Jul 19, 2019 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: at least it's not spiders
Jul 19, 2019 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: imagine sitting down, you feel something itchy and tickly on your but, you sit up and there are like 20 spiders crawling up onto the toilet seat with even more of them on your butt
Jul 19, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In Florida that's a real possibility lol
Jul 19, 2019 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 19, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Waov6Ml


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 20, 2019)

Jul 19, 2019 4:26 AM - Veho: Spiderbutt, spiderbutt...
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DATM4qP
Jul 19, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tbObDdQ
Jul 19, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZqjkSQQ.jpg
Jul 19, 2019 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KJzbbA1.mp4
Jul 19, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iVCkEc7 LOL
Jul 19, 2019 5:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/da6CtFp.jpg
Jul 19, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/feFQyb7.mp4
Jul 19, 2019 7:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NP275vk
Jul 19, 2019 7:41 AM - Skelletonike: Good morrow
Jul 19, 2019 7:56 AM - Veho: And to you, my good sir.
Jul 19, 2019 8:38 AM - Skelletonike: Today is another boring and dull day .-.
Jul 19, 2019 8:49 AM - Veho: Is today your birthday?
Jul 19, 2019 9:02 AM - Flame: happy bday Skelletonike
Jul 19, 2019 9:07 AM - Veho: 
Jul 19, 2019 9:36 AM - Flame: the cake is a lie
Jul 19, 2019 10:08 AM - DinohScene: happy bday!
Jul 19, 2019 10:14 AM - Skelletonike: Lol, thanks guys.
Jul 19, 2019 11:21 AM - eyeliner: Cake day today?
Jul 19, 2019 11:21 AM - eyeliner: where?
Jul 19, 2019 11:21 AM - eyeliner: I wanna piece!
Jul 19, 2019 12:05 PM - Veho: You wanna piss? You go to toiletta.
Jul 19, 2019 12:49 PM - Skelletonike: Toiletta is a friendly yokai..
Jul 19, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bge_9DsoMWI
Jul 19, 2019 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fWdZeHw
Jul 19, 2019 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Happy birthday Skelle 
Jul 19, 2019 3:01 PM - Flame: damn windows 7 was sooooo good
Jul 19, 2019 3:01 PM - Flame: simple and effective
Jul 19, 2019 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the opposite of simple
Jul 19, 2019 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: everything got more complex with vista, then was streamlined a bit with 7, and then a full revamp and simplification in 8 and 10
Jul 19, 2019 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe a bit of an oversimplification
Jul 19, 2019 3:58 PM - Memoir: 7 was simple in the fact that you didn't need useless apps and features to fully enjoy it. 10 is hit and miss. I like 10 as it is, but clearly not everyone does.
Jul 19, 2019 3:59 PM - Skelletonike: I love windows 10, I hate their default control panel
Jul 19, 2019 4:05 PM - Flame: what  Memoir said
Jul 19, 2019 4:07 PM - Flame: by simple i mean it had what you need. everything else is you it install yourself
Jul 19, 2019 4:07 PM - Flame: vista had ton of loads of shit which was just bloat
Jul 19, 2019 4:08 PM - Flame: 8/8.1 idk what the fuck they were trying with that
Jul 19, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love 10 but I use the Classic Menu thing
Jul 19, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah 7 was far from simple compared to like XP lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, it's nice and stuff
Jul 19, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I prefer 10 myself though.
Jul 19, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't mind the new start menu, it's easier to access the main apps I use on my PC without having to use desktop icons
Jul 19, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hate the full screen thing though lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And hate all the bloat shit
Jul 19, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But there are scripts to get rid of bloat and full screen never has to be used so meh
Jul 19, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also hate the simplified settings, but I just keep the OG control panel pinned to the start menu lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 is the last OS MS will ever make  lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't believe it for a second....
Jul 19, 2019 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom you would be proud of me, I discovered hwidgen or what ever it's called for Windows 10....
Jul 19, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use that nowadays, yeah lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fuck... was literally just now going to order that 3700X from Newegg... was in my cart.
Jul 19, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that south park episode "Annnndd it's gone"
Jul 19, 2019 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sold out again? Lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel was worried about stock shortages lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Flame: fucking M$
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting for that review PC myself lol. Supposedly they got their stock of Zen2 stuff last week and they're building my sample this week, but haven't heard any updates yet
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Flame: its saying to activate my key
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Flame: for windows 7
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jul 19, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that ones easy just use SLIC
Jul 19, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.squidworks.net/2015/03/how-to-windows-7-oem-activation/
Jul 19, 2019 4:28 PM - Flame: its a genuine key psio
Jul 19, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a virus lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can never be bothered to setup SLIC lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah I think the 7 activation servers are offline these days?
Jul 19, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use RemoveWat
Jul 19, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's so easy if you use that one...
Jul 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I've had RemoveWat for like years and it takes 5 seconds lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/activation-solution-comparison.20810/
Jul 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one might take a few seconds longer lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Daz makes a nice loader 
Jul 19, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.mydigitallife.net/forums/windows-7.16/ a lot of cool info here
Jul 19, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter much to me these days though, don't really plan to have any hardware that would run 7 better than 10 so meh lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true true
Jul 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, besides that one MacBook I have that can't run anything over 32bit Windows 7 lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I haven't used that in ages lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my living room PC has a FX 6300 in it soon to be a Ryzen 2700X lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom install Vista on it and a video wallpaper lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Flame: LOL
Jul 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I clicked on Firefox 4 minutes ago it should load any minute now...."
Jul 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, TBF, Vista with all the service packs and updates is actually ok to use now lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might need to keep a fire extinguisher near by lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah MS did fix it
Jul 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not as good as 7, but not the bloated cluster fuck it was on launch lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Flame: 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, TBF, Vista with all the service packs and updates is actually ok to use now lol < yeah its called windows 7
Jul 19, 2019 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only the launch and beta versions sucked well sucked for people who think minimum hardware spec is fine lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was running a massively OCed Pentium D and 8GB's of RAM for the Vista beta loved it lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was another problem, yeah lol. OEMs would release PCs that barely hit the minimum requirements for Vista and call them "Vista ready!" Lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked at Dell at the time Tom 
Jul 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing tech support
Jul 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ummm yes mam it does say Vista ready...."
Jul 19, 2019 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "But mam 2GB's is not a lot of memory...."
Jul 19, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ohh my personal machine? I run 8GB's....." lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking PCs with like slow single cores, 1.5gb of RAM and shitty Intel GMA graphics. "Totally ready for Vista!"
Jul 19, 2019 4:39 PM - Flame: what is up with M$ releasing one good one bad one good one bad OS
Jul 19, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 teams
Jul 19, 2019 4:40 PM - Flame: LOL
Jul 19, 2019 4:40 PM - Flame: the bad should be sacked
Jul 19, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 98 was team A ME was team B XP was team A Vista was team B
Jul 19, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can see a pattern....
Jul 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 then 8....
Jul 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: then 10... lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: B team should be personally flogged by bill gates lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and yeah Tom I don't know how the certification process went for that "Vista ready" sticker... but I assume it involved money some how...
Jul 19, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously all the B team OS's are just QA tests and the mass public is their QA testers lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:42 PM - Flame: i bet Steve Ballmer will flog the good team
Jul 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom probably
Jul 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they don't even have to pay them!
Jul 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Flame: lol its funny cause its true
Jul 19, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hmm, QA doesn't like the widgets on Vista...let's scrap them for 7!"
Jul 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sad part is, I loved Vista 
Jul 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prettiest OS ever made
Jul 19, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just needed a super beefy machine to have that many spinning rims.
Jul 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vista had a lot of good ideas, they just needed another year or two in development lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could use an entire Divx movie as your wallpaper!
Jul 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Flame: or decade
Jul 19, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the OS was too far ahead of the hardware
Jul 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Flame: just like crysis
Jul 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't even say it was that far ahead, just shittily optimized lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Crysis 
Jul 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Flame: one day im going to be able to run Vista and crysis with this i9 processor
Jul 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not hard to run cuz it's demanding, it's hard to run cuz it's got fucked optimization lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day someone will run Crysis on a Raspberry Pi
Jul 19, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Raspberry Pi 20 lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In 2053 lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at like 2FPS?
Jul 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Display port 2 is almost here will support up to 16K res lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:48 PM - Flame: in an emu running vista
Jul 19, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting on my Pi 4 to ship lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered a Pi Zero W a few days ago, which will be here tomorrow lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:52 PM - Flame: i have the most crazy setup on this laptop right now. nvme has linux mint, the hardrive has windows 10. i have a partition with windows 7 now, which can run from both OSs
Jul 19, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna test it in that Pi gameboy kit thing
Jul 19, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then probably use it for Pihole or somethig lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: do you mean the control panel or the other control panel? 
Jul 19, 2019 4:53 PM - Flame: dont fuck with me ill hack your pihole
Jul 19, 2019 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: the one nice thing about the full screen thing is that on 2 in 1s or tablet pcs win10 can automatically switch to tablet mode when the keyboard is removed or folded away making for a seamless touch experience
Jul 19, 2019 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: I also hate the simplified settings, but I just keep the OG control panel pinned to the start menu lol
Jul 19, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for tablets it does make sense. I used to do that with my Surface Book
Jul 19, 2019 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: same, kinda have to since some settings are only in one or the other
Jul 19, 2019 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also have GodMode pinned to the start menu
Jul 19, 2019 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.cnet.com/how-to/activate-godmode-in-windows-10/
Jul 19, 2019 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i should probably start actually using that
Jul 19, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, have that pinned as well
Jul 19, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've used that since 7, always super helpful
Jul 19, 2019 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just kinda long
Jul 19, 2019 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and not organized in the way i'm used to
Jul 19, 2019 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: the main problem with vista was just that few PCs in homes at the time had the hardware needed to run it well, it's not that win7 is somehow less bloated than vista (but it sure is more polished), but by then people had upgraded their PCs and had enough ram
Jul 19, 2019 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, "vista ready" and "made for windows vista" mean two completely different things, which was also confusing to people
Jul 19, 2019 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: "vista ready" just means drivers exist lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i built a new PC and got vista for it and that ran it just fine but trying to put vista on your existing PC was a bad time
Jul 19, 2019 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: XP would happily run on 512mb of ram and vista/win7 both you really needed 2gb or more and that was a pretty big jump in system requirements
Jul 19, 2019 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect a lot "Vista ready" PC's ended up in landfills because they ran like ass
Jul 19, 2019 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, "vista ready" PCs usually came with XP on them
Jul 19, 2019 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a reason for that
Jul 19, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, Vista ready meant the hardware met the absolute minimum requirements (which didn't include things like Aero support). Made for Windows Vista meant it met the recommended, which was way higher in comparison.
Jul 19, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I think the minimum for Vista was 384MB of RAM, a 700mhz CPU, and at least SVGA support lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is obviously way too low
Jul 19, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had a laptop that was made for Windows Vista lol. Had like 1.5GB of RAM, some AMD CPU I will never remember the model of, and I don't remember the GPU lol. Was something from Compaq
Jul 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do recall the CPU in it was socketed, so you could swap it out super easy lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably AMD's Sempron
Jul 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah AMD has always been a bit better when it comes to being able to upgrade CPU's
Jul 19, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel "No its the same socket but the electricity is different!!!" lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then hackers hack in BIOS support for the new chip...
Jul 19, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: tom was an eMachine?
Jul 19, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it was a Sempron
Jul 19, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had a laptop that was made for Windows Vista lol. Had like 1.5GB of RAM, some AMD CPU I will never remember the model of, and I don't remember the GPU lol. *Was something from Compaq*
Jul 19, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It might have been an Athlon, but I don't recall which lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: X3?
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That weird 3 core thing... lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: i remember my parents brought me an  eMachine in 2001/2
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: they thought they were the best parents
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: wankers
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think more shitty laptop from early 2000s Psi lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not sure it was even dual core lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least it wasn't a Cyrix lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:17 PM - Flame: what was your 1st PC psio
Jul 19, 2019 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked on one of those at one time.... 99% compatible is great until you realize Windows 95 is like millions of lines of code and that 1% suddenly blue screens way more than you think it would....
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, I have a Cyrix 486DLC in my DOS PC thank you very much ;O;
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whopping 1KB of L1 cache ;O;
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well my fist personal as in I owned it and didn't have to share a Pentium MMX 233Mhz Compaq but before that I owned a Ti 99/4A and a Laser 128K (IBM clone)
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically a 386, but has some 486 instruction sets ;O;
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Ryccardo: 486 DLC sounds like something that intel would have made
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Cyrix sucks 
Jul 19, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrix_Cx486DLC <
Jul 19, 2019 5:19 PM - Ryccardo: well they did with the "487"
Jul 19, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're basically clones lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel did have that one thing recently where you would pay to open up more PCIe lanes lol
Jul 19, 2019 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Server stuff and complete BS also lol
Jul 19, 2019 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ryccardo: well it was IBM but yeah
Jul 19, 2019 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: addons back then were common
Jul 19, 2019 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: sound cards too, you had to buy addon chips to get full functionality
Jul 19, 2019 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just came with empty slots on them to stick the chips into
Jul 19, 2019 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i found the perfect gift for my brother, bit late birthday gift but i really wanted to get him something better than a gift card
Jul 19, 2019 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://deathnuts.com/product/dncv2 + https://deathnuts.com/product/mild-carolina-reaper-peanuts
Jul 19, 2019 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: hottest strength of the bag of course
Jul 19, 2019 7:44 PM - Veho: Does he actually like spicy food, or are you trying to kill him?
Jul 19, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: We have a version of those here: https://www.volimljuto.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Hellfire_Peanuts_Insane-6-600x600.jpg
Jul 19, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: Carolina reaper based.
Jul 19, 2019 7:49 PM - Veho: Also cayenne pepper crispy fried onion, for some reason.
Jul 19, 2019 7:49 PM - Veho: https://www.volimljuto.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/Hellfire_Crispy_Onion-3-600x600.jpg
Jul 19, 2019 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
Jul 19, 2019 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://mashable.com/videos/blueprintLnVq8rm0k/?jwsource=cl
Jul 19, 2019 8:03 PM - Veho: Ah yes, the Burninator 2000, for setting fire to junk on power lines, controlled counterfires, and political dissidents.
Jul 19, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TROGDOOOOOOOOOOOOR
Jul 19, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lemon party!!!
Jul 19, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: Psi, no!
Jul 19, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lemon Party? That sounds like it'd go great with some blue waffles!
Jul 19, 2019 8:35 PM - Veho: As a desert after a meatspin?
Jul 19, 2019 8:35 PM - Veho: (Is that what you call a gyros in English, right?)
Jul 19, 2019 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you don't like waffles, you can always stop by 2 girls 1 cup to get a nice big bowl of chocolate ice cream!
Jul 19, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: Or better yet, a whole tub.
Jul 19, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: From the tubgirl.
Jul 19, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sTzEF0y.mp4
Jul 19, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: have you ever watched The Modern Rogue on youtube?
Jul 19, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: lemon party is kind of an ongoing joke there  they're funny though
Jul 19, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they make videos about interesting stuff
Jul 19, 2019 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: most youtubers either make interesting videos, or funny videos, it's difficult to combine the two like these guys are doing
Jul 19, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/71913475 < that's neat
Jul 19, 2019 10:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi wants to buy woman bath water 
Jul 19, 2019 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if they are dirty
Jul 20, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bgr.com/2019/07/18/big-penis-fda-alert-warning/amp/
Jul 20, 2019 2:31 AM - MegaSuperab2: yo


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 21, 2019)

Jul 20, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn PS3 emulation has gotten pretty good, looks nice at 4K lol
Jul 20, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/62cokfh74eb31.png
Jul 20, 2019 5:48 AM - DinohScene: I hate PT
Jul 20, 2019 6:10 AM - Chary: Woah people still use shopgoodwill? Lol
Jul 20, 2019 7:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Jul 20, 2019 10:51 AM - alivebacon: ...
Jul 20, 2019 11:01 AM - Veho: Fleek.
Jul 20, 2019 11:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZXWbQpq
Jul 20, 2019 11:02 AM - alivebacon: ?
Jul 20, 2019 11:18 AM - Veho: I liked the look of that game so I wanted to share.
Jul 20, 2019 11:18 AM - Veho: The "fleek" bit is just me yelling random stuff when I'm bored.
Jul 20, 2019 11:18 AM - Veho: That's how the shitbox works.
Jul 20, 2019 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:10 AM - Chary: Woah people still use shopgoodwill? Lol < Despite going "mainstream" there are still some half-decent deals on old tech stuff to be found lol. Like that Monorail AIO thing, you won't find that for that low anywhere online lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's that unpopular opinion that keeps the prices low Tom lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XHUOvf0
Jul 20, 2019 2:10 PM - Chary: normal goodwills have been getting progressively worse as more people realize what they can get for cheap
Jul 20, 2019 2:10 PM - Chary: :/
Jul 20, 2019 2:11 PM - Chary: bought a DS lite for 4$ one year. few years later a DS phat was in the boutique section for 80$
Jul 20, 2019 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That just sounds like ass management at one store
Jul 20, 2019 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, the DS is a 15 year old console now, so it's "retro" ;O;
Jul 20, 2019 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Therefore, costs more ;O;
Jul 20, 2019 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that DS phat sat there for like 8 months before they realized 80 bucks was like 10 times what they are worth lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile the complete DS rom set is like 80 GB's... lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I have trimmed mine down to 50, contemplating putting it on my 3DS lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2DfXBvT This made me laugh
Jul 20, 2019 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably trim it down to like 2GB if you get rid of all the shovelware trash ;O;
Jul 20, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am slowly doing that, but some of them sound like I would play them one time lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean there is like 3 Chipmonk games... They are for sure trash but I am curious lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All 3 of them are movie tie ins... so instant suck lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apassionata - Die Galanacht der Pferde - Meine Show (Europe) (En,Fr,De,Es,It) * Also some of these games I just have to play them to see what the F it is lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Auto bold? weird... lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apassionata - Die Galanacht der Pferde - Meine Show (Europe) (En,Fr,De,Es,It)  Ohhhhhh the b at the end of the file name lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teH8vf0Yyzs 
Jul 20, 2019 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit is it a barbie game? lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shiezen
Jul 20, 2019 2:36 PM - Vague Rant: Apassionata - Die Galanacht der Pferde - Meine Show (Europe) (En,Fr,De,Es,It) [b]
Jul 20, 2019 2:37 PM - Vague Rant: The [b] means it's a bad dump, most likely missing that DSi secure header area.
Jul 20, 2019 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh still will never play a German horse riding game so deleted lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Art - Das Kunstmagazin Puzzle - Echter Puzzlespass fuer Unterwegs (Europe) (En,Fr,De,Es,It) lol this one I can understand half the words... lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kunst magazine has me puzzled lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:48 PM - Chary: There’s a lot of shovelware I played on fullset rom dumps that ended up being kinda okay
Jul 20, 2019 2:48 PM - Chary: At least...when I was a kid they were okay
Jul 20, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/odwX0wl
Jul 20, 2019 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: kunst means art in norwegian and norwegian has a lot of similarities to german
Jul 20, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhhh
Jul 20, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That makes more sense, thank you The Real Jdbye lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B9kOjqF This poor cat  lol
Jul 20, 2019 2:55 PM - Flame: DS has magnificent games
Jul 20, 2019 3:04 PM - Flame: pokemon mystery dungeon explorers of sky/time/darkness was creme de la creme
Jul 20, 2019 3:16 PM - Vague Rant: The 3DS library could learn a lot from the DS library.
Jul 20, 2019 3:17 PM - Vague Rant: Like the fact that racing games exist.
Jul 20, 2019 3:20 PM - Vague Rant: Weirdly, the DS also has way more open world games than the 3DS. Mostly they're not very good, but they exist.
Jul 20, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hack your 3DS install Twilight Menu++ and play 98% of your DS games?
Jul 20, 2019 3:20 PM - Vague Rant: I just use a flash card, but yeah, I still play DS games.
Jul 20, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlgZi1UHk_E
Jul 20, 2019 4:15 PM - Veho: Oh boy, more Rock and Marty maymays.
Jul 20, 2019 4:22 PM - Flame: Oh boy. more Rick and Morty's meme's!
Jul 20, 2019 4:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh man, the store ran out of kool aid 
Jul 20, 2019 4:30 PM - Flame: drink water instead you weirdo
Jul 20, 2019 4:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No 
Jul 20, 2019 4:35 PM - Flame: SAK your mission if you choose to accept it is to never drink water and never say no again.
Jul 20, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't drink water!!! *Brought to you by the society of kidney stones foundation!
Jul 20, 2019 5:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No *drinks water * 
Jul 20, 2019 5:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one tells me what to do, except the law maybe... and a boss.... and admin of sites.
Jul 20, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: law. yes of course.... Boss. understandable..... admin of sites. dude what if you on a wrong site?
Jul 20, 2019 5:32 PM - Flame: what if you end up on 4chan?
Jul 20, 2019 5:34 PM - Flame: WHAT IF ! they tell you to brake the law and kill your boss!
Jul 20, 2019 6:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well I don't go to 4chan, not sure what that is
Jul 20, 2019 6:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I do go here, and red names are admins. 
Jul 20, 2019 6:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So far, none of them told me to break laws or kill bosses
Jul 20, 2019 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They actually do not promote illegal activity. 
Jul 20, 2019 7:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Finally updated foobar2000 to play nintendo switch music files. 
Jul 20, 2019 7:57 PM - NoNAND: the shoutbox is an absolute mess
Jul 20, 2019 8:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How so?
Jul 20, 2019 8:13 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elEqA2fgobU
Jul 20, 2019 9:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fknh4A8.jpg
Jul 20, 2019 9:21 PM - p1ngpong: Sorry Veho I cant click that link right now, I am busy playing games at true 4K 60fps on my rtx 2070 super
Jul 20, 2019 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 20, 2019 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mod abandon mod?
Jul 20, 2019 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What has GBATemp come to. 
Jul 20, 2019 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, get a news paper, roll it up and hit p1ngpong with  it 
Jul 20, 2019 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Teach him a lesson about abandoning you 
Jul 20, 2019 9:38 PM - Veho: I'm waiting for the Sunday edition.
Jul 20, 2019 9:38 PM - Veho: The weekly edition barely registers anymore.
Jul 20, 2019 9:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need a sunday paper to use as a weapon against p1ngpong? 
Jul 20, 2019 9:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What
Jul 20, 2019 9:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: is special about sunday paper? 
Jul 20, 2019 9:58 PM - Veho: It's about five times thicker.
Jul 20, 2019 10:04 PM - Veho: The Sunday edition has a ton of extra content.
Jul 20, 2019 10:05 PM - Veho: The record was one issue of the New York Times that had 5.4 lbs and over 1000 pages.
Jul 20, 2019 10:25 PM - Megadriver94: Why use just a thick Sunday paper against P1ngpong when you can use a Lugwrench, iron rod, or Obsidian knife to make him pay dearly? >
Jul 20, 2019 10:25 PM - Megadriver94: 
Jul 20, 2019 10:25 PM - Megadriver94: Yup
Jul 20, 2019 10:25 PM - Megadriver94: Go ahead, think about it.
Jul 20, 2019 11:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The same reason why people use a console over emulator 
Jul 21, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation is best 
Jul 21, 2019 12:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you see the fire shooting drone? 
Jul 21, 2019 2:36 AM - Ericthegreat: I was thinking we need a BattleBots (with less bs) with drones
Jul 21, 2019 2:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: but drones are expensive
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Also a 3d printer only battle bots would be cool, just because it's be more affordable
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Yep
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - Ericthegreat: That's a oroblem
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: and far too easy to knock down, just stick something in one of the propellers
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Original battle bots were expensive too unless they were in a college with a CNC machine
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can't really cover them up, or the drone won't fly
Jul 21, 2019 2:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea, I was thinking about that
Jul 21, 2019 2:38 AM - Ericthegreat: True
Jul 21, 2019 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but normal drones are expensive, can't imagine how much they would cost after being modded to be a battlebot, probably thousands of $
Jul 21, 2019 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: But I did have the same thought a few days ago that it would be cool if they did battlebots with drones
Jul 21, 2019 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: I think drones are technically allowed, there's just no separate class for them
Jul 21, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure how many drone enthusiasts would be interested in it, they seem to take pretty good care of their drones, at least the drone racers, as they're often custom affairs
Jul 21, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: might appeal more to existing battlebots enthusiats than to actual drone enthusiasts but either way is fine
Jul 21, 2019 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: also the great thing is that you wouldn't have to do a whole lot of modding or custom building if you didn't want to, as high power drones that can lift a lot of extra weight already exist
Jul 21, 2019 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: just attach whatever weapons you need to one of those, maybe replace the shell with something stronger, but you're limited as far as defense goes, cause metal is heavy*


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 22, 2019)

Jul 21, 2019 9:22 AM - kenenthk: I shouldnt have chugged a joose
Jul 21, 2019 10:28 AM - Veho: The new version, or the original version?
Jul 21, 2019 10:39 AM - p1ngpong: sorry veho we will have to ctach up later
Jul 21, 2019 10:40 AM - p1ngpong: I am gaming on my high end rtx 2070 super OC rig you see
Jul 21, 2019 10:40 AM - p1ngpong: gaming at true 4k 60fps
Jul 21, 2019 10:54 AM - Veho: I am gaming on the Nokia Lumia 520 Windows phone.
Jul 21, 2019 11:10 AM - p1ngpong: its still better than a switch
Jul 21, 2019 11:21 AM - Flame: TAKE THAT BACK!
Jul 21, 2019 12:28 PM - alivebacon: erm
Jul 21, 2019 1:05 PM - Duo8: damn why are 4k monitors still so expensive
Jul 21, 2019 1:06 PM - Duo8: You can diy one for $250 yet branded stuff is still $500
Jul 21, 2019 1:17 PM - p1ngpong: it feels so good being a real gamer and playing a game at a modern resolution and refresh rate
Jul 21, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >60fps
Jul 21, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >modern refresh rate
Jul 21, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sorry p1ngpong, but you're just a poser ;O;
Jul 21, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real gamers game at 240hz kthx ;O;
Jul 21, 2019 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still, I guess you're better than the console peasants
Jul 21, 2019 3:15 PM - Minox: 1440p 165hz thank you
Jul 21, 2019 3:15 PM - Minox: best of two worlds
Jul 21, 2019 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Higher refresh rates >>>>>>> higher resolutions every time 
Jul 21, 2019 3:27 PM - Minox: nah, diminishing returns after a certain point
Jul 21, 2019 3:27 PM - Minox: after about 90-120hz you stop seeing much of a difference
Jul 21, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not what I meant  I mean a higher refresh rate at a lower resolution will always trump a higher resolution at a lower refresh rate when it games to gaming 
Jul 21, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: [email protected]+hz will always look better than [email protected]
Jul 21, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just as I imagine [email protected] will look better than [email protected]
Jul 21, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More frames/smoother animation is always better than a slight resolution bump 
Jul 21, 2019 3:32 PM - Veho: Better physics, textures etc. is also more important.
Jul 21, 2019 3:35 PM - Veho: People have a hard-on for raw pixel count but a movie running at 720p will look better than a game running at 4k.
Jul 21, 2019 3:35 PM - Veho: FITE ME
Jul 21, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, just like games, it depends on the encoding and the quality of the source material 
Jul 21, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And what it's being displayed on, too. Native 720p looks good on native 720p and mostly on native 1080p screens, but 720p on a native 4k screen looks meh
Jul 21, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like 480p looks good on an old CRT, but looks meh on your modern flatscreen
Jul 21, 2019 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of stuff looks like icky on a 4K monitor 
Jul 21, 2019 4:03 PM - Flame: [email protected] materrace
Jul 21, 2019 4:04 PM - Flame: thank you area 51
Jul 21, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft, look at this peasant using [email protected] lrn2UploadConsciousnessIntoVirtualWorld Area 51 scrub ;O;
Jul 21, 2019 6:08 PM - Veho: NO SHIT TOM, OF COURSE IT DEPENDS ON THE SOURCE MATERIAL, I WASN'T CLAIMING YOUR PARENTS' WEDDING VHS TAPE THAT YOU PLAYED ON VCR AND RECORDED FROM THE TV USING YOUR PHONE CAMERA WILL LOOK BETTER THAN A 4K AAA GAME
Jul 21, 2019 6:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 21, 2019 6:25 PM - Flame: YEAH!
Jul 21, 2019 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: 720p on a native 4k screen should look better than on an 1080p screen, more pixels means more accurate scaling is possible
Jul 21, 2019 7:37 PM - p1ngpong: you know what looks good on a 4K screen?
Jul 21, 2019 7:37 PM - p1ngpong: The native 4K games running at 60fps outputted by my RTX 2070 super OC LOL
Jul 21, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh you plebe my 2080 Ti OC is better  lol
Jul 21, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure 1250 bucks better but hey I'm going to die soon so fuck it lol
Jul 21, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 4K seems more impressive to than the whole ray tracing thing to be honest
Jul 21, 2019 8:17 PM - Flame: psio you live another 90 years at least
Jul 21, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame with my luck probably
Jul 21, 2019 8:17 PM - Flame: until you are 180 years old
Jul 21, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm in 90 years we will be at like 240K res lol
Jul 21, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look if you use this microscope on the monitor you can see the simulated crabs on the hookers bush!!!
Jul 21, 2019 8:19 PM - Flame: lol we will be like over 9000K res
Jul 21, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: Either that, or we will be trying to start fire with flint to fend off the nuclear winter.
Jul 21, 2019 8:24 PM - Flame: veho you are always so gloomy... you will be long dead by then
Jul 21, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: True.
Jul 21, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pNexaYT.jpg
Jul 21, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5p4IuMf_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 21, 2019 8:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dGFVMJN.mp4
Jul 22, 2019 12:35 AM - Memoir: You all theorizing resolutions and ignoring the fact that virtual reality will be a second reality.. Like being in a different world. Some avatar level shit..
Jul 22, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as it doesn't end up being all Lawn Mower Man... lol
Jul 22, 2019 1:28 AM - Veho: Matrix.
Jul 22, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol crap will I have to buy all emo clothing?
Jul 22, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d81oXvEZ7fk


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 23, 2019)

Jul 22, 2019 4:29 AM - Veho: Matrix outfits are more "on my way to the S&M orgy" than "emo".
Jul 22, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jul 22, 2019 4:33 AM - Veho: Bunch of fetish gear and a trenchcoat over it to not spook the grannies on the subway.
Jul 22, 2019 4:33 AM - IncredulousP: thats my lounge wear
Jul 22, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mostly dress like I'm about to go to work all the time lol
Jul 22, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BDUs and all that lol
Jul 22, 2019 4:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LZ3b9EX.jpg
Jul 22, 2019 5:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ozpude6.jpg
Jul 22, 2019 7:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CmJHdMZ
Jul 22, 2019 7:44 AM - Veho: Assfish.
Jul 22, 2019 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's one way to be uneatable lol
Jul 22, 2019 9:36 AM - Veho: Not with the number of people eating ass recently.
Jul 22, 2019 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 22, 2019 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol at the guy asking if you can buy pearlfish
Jul 22, 2019 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: think eels might be a better size for him
Jul 22, 2019 4:42 PM - Veho: Why bother with fish when sea cucumbers exist.
Jul 22, 2019 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Are we still taking about putting things up your butt?
Jul 22, 2019 4:58 PM - Veho: Are we ever not?
Jul 22, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate rain!
Jul 22, 2019 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 22, 2019 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, don't make chocolate rain.
Jul 22, 2019 5:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It will give everyone diabetes 
Jul 22, 2019 5:49 PM - Flame: what if chocolate rain is a metaphor for diarrhea?
Jul 22, 2019 5:49 PM - Flame: 
Jul 22, 2019 5:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then it will just make everyone sick 
Jul 22, 2019 5:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And by that I mean vomit 
Jul 22, 2019 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Unless you're into that
Jul 22, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: Awww scat scat motherfucker.
Jul 22, 2019 8:41 PM - Ryccardo: alleged new fire emblem leak on pastebin "doelaidex978"
Jul 23, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2EgyTVl 
Jul 23, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztn5q4kiN6M
Jul 23, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7MrMfoHejiw?t=14 Although this ones way better lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI9g_NTNLe4 Damn it's a bigger Pi but has Ryzen in it lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's gonna be like $500 though lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $418 apparently lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well just buy a laptop with a Ryzen APU in it 
Jul 23, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just build a normal Ryzen with a cheaper mobo lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, could probably setup an ITX build with some desktop Ryzen APU for that much lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a Ryzen 2600X and a B450 that combo would be like 240 bucks leaving room for the rest and get way better performance.
Jul 23, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still need some sort of GPU but still APU's can't be that much faster than even the lowest end GPU? lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SY8CMTX/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1 I think you can get cheaper mobo's but this ones pretty nice for that price.
Jul 23, 2019 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2400g APU has a GPU that's basically equivalent to a GT 1030 IIRC
Jul 23, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Jul 23, 2019 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not amazing, but better than nothing lol
Jul 23, 2019 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And only like $130 for that APU
Jul 23, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASRock-B450M-HDV-R4-0-Promontory-Motherboard/dp/B07MWGKHR9/ref=pd_sbs_147_4/138-7509364-1872034?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07MWGKHR9&pd_rd_r=9c5c096b-60f7-43c3-be3a-6d9acd443674&pd_rd_w=43fxL&pd_rd_wg=5mws6&pf_rd_p=588939de-d3f8-42f1-a3d8-d556eae5797d&pf_rd_r=XMPG7DV9B2VWR7FMEN6M&psc=1&refRID=XMPG7DV9B2VWR7FMEN6M
Jul 23, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the 3400g just came out, which should be a hair faster
Jul 23, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pair it with this mobo and be like 190 bucks lol
Jul 23, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhM4cye800 New Blade movie!!!!
Jul 23, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/72058454
Jul 23, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got that for $44
Jul 23, 2019 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not an awful price, would be a little high if it was just the system and games but that poster is fancy lol
Jul 23, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I just need a flash cart ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and some retro bright lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and a new edge connector...
Jul 23, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Connector-Nintendo-System-Bulk-Packaging-entertainment/dp/B002DLOM6C


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 24, 2019)

Jul 23, 2019 4:26 AM - Chary: goodwill had an n64 for 80$ today
Jul 23, 2019 4:26 AM - Chary: and an original 360 for 70
Jul 23, 2019 4:26 AM - Chary: thanks management, you're done did good
Jul 23, 2019 4:27 AM - Chary: computerworks goodwill has also lost their minds. they wanted 500 bucks for some i3 cpu and ddr3 ram 120gb hdd pc
Jul 23, 2019 4:33 AM - Veho: "Rarity value."
Jul 23, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought my N64 from them years ago for 5 bucks lol
Jul 23, 2019 5:30 AM - Veho: That was before it accrued rarity value.
Jul 23, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday I can retire when I sell it? Lol
Jul 23, 2019 6:02 AM - Veho: You never know when some random piece of junk can end up selling for millions.
Jul 23, 2019 6:02 AM - Veho: The problem is that the rest of your junk is just junk, and there's no way to tell in advance.
Jul 23, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so true
Jul 23, 2019 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IixfZH2itxc This is more my speed, just play some old games via emulation lol
Jul 23, 2019 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9.43 GB's and will run on almost any old PC
Jul 23, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: I have an old PC.
Jul 23, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dCWj2GT.jpg
Jul 23, 2019 8:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ljHq74k.jpg
Jul 23, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OouoBDH.jpg
Jul 23, 2019 11:52 AM - Flame: LMAO
Jul 23, 2019 1:41 PM - Skelletonike: Time to update my Vita to the 3.71
Jul 23, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A Vita owner? I thought they where only legend....
Jul 23, 2019 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, it makes for a pretty good emulation device kthx ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though these days the Switch is the better option, for portable stuff
Jul 23, 2019 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use my phone 
Jul 23, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: The Switch is a better option, only it's bigger, heavier, less comfortable, and with a worse battery life.
Jul 23, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: BUT IT'S A BETTER OPTION AMIRITE
Jul 23, 2019 2:38 PM - Veho: 
Jul 23, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of emulation. Star Wars Rogue Squadron III on the GC is such a pain... That Disco intro sequence, I just can't quite get to 60FPS no matter what hardware I am running lol
Jul 23, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Starting to think it might run like that on original hardware too.
Jul 23, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho oddly I like the 3DS XL better than the Switch at this point in time.
Jul 23, 2019 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think eventually the Switch will have way more software though.
Jul 23, 2019 2:40 PM - Veho: Could be.
Jul 23, 2019 2:40 PM - Veho: And in the end it's down to the games.
Jul 23, 2019 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: sorry Veho, let me rephrase
Jul 23, 2019 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Switch is the worst portable ever
Jul 23, 2019 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's more powerful, so it has good emulation ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 2:48 PM - Skelletonike: I have around 40 physical vita games, not a lot, but it's something I guess.
Jul 23, 2019 2:48 PM - Skelletonike: I have more for the 3DS though.
Jul 23, 2019 2:49 PM - Skelletonike: The vita did have decent games, I especially love it's "hunting" games such as God Eater, Toukiden, Freedom Wars and Soul Sacrifice.
Jul 23, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Vita is a nice console for weebs and people who like indie games, but they dropped the ball for everything else.
Jul 23, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Vita was kind of killed off by Sony in secret
Jul 23, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: The expensive memory cards did it in, really.
Jul 23, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably was costing wayyy too much to manufacture and if it had been a success it would have ended up costing money.
Jul 23, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The memory cards and the lack of advertising was pretty much what killed it
Jul 23, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They decided to go full PS4 circle jerk before the Vita could pick up momentum, so it just took a back seat
Jul 23, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which worked out for the PS4, but not the Vita lol
Jul 23, 2019 2:55 PM - Veho: That and it needed a game to really push all the features, instead it was "a PSP with some random crap we don't know what to do with."
Jul 23, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it was a choice of who they feared more.
Jul 23, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo or Microsoft lol
Jul 23, 2019 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were a few games like that, like Uncharted and that mod racing game, but not remotely enough yeah.
Jul 23, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your just anti dating sim game!!! lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, if I wanted to date and fuck birds I'd do it IRL kthx ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:06 PM - Skelletonike: Memory cards are my biggest problem. I have way too many digital purchases which are spread in like 4 memory cards.
Jul 23, 2019 3:07 PM - Skelletonike: But yeah, PSP had tons of ads, Vita barely had any.
Jul 23, 2019 3:07 PM - Skelletonike: In Japan it did do surprisingly well. So many awesome games we never received for the Vita. :'(
Jul 23, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used Panties Simulator?
Jul 23, 2019 3:09 PM - Skelletonike: Monster Monpiece worked really well.
Jul 23, 2019 3:10 PM - Skelletonike: Sadly people were just too cowardly to proudly show off how the game worked.
Jul 23, 2019 3:10 PM - Skelletonike: I had no problms playing it while riding the train or the subway,
Jul 23, 2019 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks to the SD2Vita, I don't have any issues with digital games now. Got a 128GB sd card in my Vita ATM, which is nice
Jul 23, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and it didn't cost 400 dollars!
Jul 23, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $3 for the adapter, $20 for the card lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Sony stopped at 64GB's?
Jul 23, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even those are about 100 bucks lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should have just miniaturized a SD2Vita and lowered the price and all that.
Jul 23, 2019 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They should have just used SD cards and ate the licensing costs lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyQyEvX9eaY
Jul 23, 2019 3:18 PM - Flame: Vita is <3
Jul 23, 2019 3:18 PM - Flame: haters gonna hate
Jul 23, 2019 3:22 PM - Veho: Vita is bae ;o;
Jul 23, 2019 3:30 PM - Flame: i use my vita memory card 64GB for PSP and PS1 games and SD2Vita with 200gb microsd for Vita games....
Jul 23, 2019 3:35 PM - Flame: LOOOL! 64GB is like £95 now
Jul 23, 2019 3:35 PM - Flame: wtf
Jul 23, 2019 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure you can get like a 512GB micro SD card for that much these days 
Jul 23, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rarity collectible item lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MicroSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME512GA-AM/dp/B07MKSGZM6/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2I9CNGW6HN8YH&keywords=512gb+micro+sd+card&qid=1563896720&s=gateway&sprefix=512G%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-3
Jul 23, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A little cheaper actually Tom lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 89 dollars which is like 70 Pounds or something (too lazy to look up the conversion)
Jul 23, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 71.55 Pounds I looked it up lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So looks like the review PC will be shipping by the end of the week, hopefully
Jul 23, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that will be nice
Jul 23, 2019 3:52 PM - Flame: review PC ?
Jul 23, 2019 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the Temp is getting another PC to review
Jul 23, 2019 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was supposed to show up like legit 2 months ago, but with the new Ryzen CPUs they're sending a newer one lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea what the specs are still, just that it'll have some Ryzen 3xxx in it
Jul 23, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably because the Ryzen shortages
Jul 23, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been trying to order a 3800X or 3900X but they go out of stock in minutes unless you want to pay like 190 dollars over the normal price lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the old one was gonna have shit specs lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://skytechgaming.com/product/mark-iii/ < Was gonna be this one, with all the base hardware lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then they ghosted us for like a month
Jul 23, 2019 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they were like "OH SORRY THIS EMAIL WAS IN OUR OUTBOX, WE'RE GONNA GIVE YOU A NEWER PC WITH RYZEN IN IT K!"
Jul 23, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 1 2 or 3? lol
Jul 23, 2019 3:58 PM - Flame: have you guys tried edge dev yet
Jul 23, 2019 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: edge dev?
Jul 23, 2019 3:58 PM - Flame: you should try the "Chromium-powered experience today"
Jul 23, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Huraaayyy!!! Amazon has the 3800X at 329 so thats nice.
Jul 23, 2019 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't bothered cuz I already use a Chromium powered browser
Jul 23, 2019 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chrome :-)
Jul 23, 2019 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear it's pretty ok though
Jul 23, 2019 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than OG Edge
Jul 23, 2019 4:00 PM - Flame: its not bad....... im mean its Chromium in the end
Jul 23, 2019 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 1 2 or 3? lol < It'll be Ryzen 3 lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm expecting either a 3600x, or a shittier 3200g/3400g lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:11 PM - Memoir: Hopefully a 3600 at least... An APU would be dumb.
Jul 23, 2019 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd still expect a dedicated GPU, of course, but that'd be kinda shitty if it was lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think it'll be a 3600x, since none of their past custom PCs seem to use APUs as far as I can tell lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the 3200 and 3400 are just Ryzen 2 with a GPU refresh
Jul 23, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well more the other way around actually lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It uses the Zen+ architecture, but the GPUs are basically the same
Jul 23, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPUs are like 2-3% faster I think? lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the CPUs are like 10-15% faster ish
Jul 23, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In benchmarks, of course
Jul 23, 2019 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/review/1878-amd-ryzen-3400g/
Jul 23, 2019 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the APU's lag behind a gen, when Ryzen came out the original APU's where still on pile driver.
Jul 23, 2019 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the second gen hit and they went to something ridge or what ever lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryzen#Zen+_microarchitecture
Jul 23, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh so it's sort of a half step
Jul 23, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a bit dumb, yeah lol
Jul 23, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With those package core things you think it would be kinda easy to just make an APU out of the new chips that fail on like a bunch of cores
Jul 23, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But maybe that would cannibalize sales of the lower end full desktop chips?
Jul 23, 2019 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the low end chips performed exactly the same but less cores and a GPU
Jul 23, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Zen 2's lowest end CPU right now is the 3600, which is 6c/12t so I don't see any reason why AMD couldn't do Zen 2 4c/4t and 4c/8t APUs lol
Jul 23, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, whatever
Jul 23, 2019 5:05 PM - Flame: boris johnson the new PM of UK
Jul 23, 2019 5:05 PM - Flame: i cry
Jul 23, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what you get for making fun of the US electing Trump ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame his last name is Johnson? lol
Jul 23, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a dick  lol
Jul 23, 2019 5:14 PM - Chary: just got the massdrop ctrl keyboard
Jul 23, 2019 5:14 PM - Chary: gonna join tom in making a throne of keyboards to the heavens
Jul 23, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day I'll need to get a couple storage bins for all these DAMN KEYBOARDS
Jul 23, 2019 5:18 PM - Chary: a storage shelf*
Jul 23, 2019 5:18 PM - Chary: you gotta display them
Jul 23, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm thinking of using the HVER one with my DOS gaming PC
Jul 23, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz, y'know, I need an RGB keyboard for my 1993, 386 PC
Jul 23, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 23, 2019 5:19 PM - Chary: duh
Jul 23, 2019 5:19 PM - Chary: you need RGBs for everything
Jul 23, 2019 5:19 PM - Chary: it's a way of life
Jul 23, 2019 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't gotten a review keyboard that I like more than my own Logitech G910 though, interestingly
Jul 23, 2019 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that HVER keyboard was pretty close, I quite like that one even though IT PINGS SO FUCKING LOUD
Jul 23, 2019 5:20 PM - Chary: CLACKCLACKCLACK
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Chary: the das keyboard still might be my favorite to type on
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Chary: gamma zulu switches or something
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Chary: so smooth
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Chary: but the hexgears one is the best purely because its an RGB madhouse
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Chary: you just gotta punch it to type on it
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame the two mechanical keyboards I've gotten have been Cherry MX brown switches  Will have to specify for something else next time lol
Jul 23, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IBM Model M review unit pls ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 5:22 PM - Chary: I'm sure they'll be way more keyboards in the future
Jul 23, 2019 5:22 PM - Chary: I sent out about 30 emails yesterday
Jul 23, 2019 5:22 PM - Chary: for mice and keyboards and crap
Jul 23, 2019 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah good, can't wait to take 20 of them
Jul 23, 2019 5:22 PM - Chary: lol
Jul 23, 2019 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm already running out of things to say about keyboards that are unique 
Jul 23, 2019 5:23 PM - Chary: assuming I get this logitech g903 review up they might like us
Jul 23, 2019 5:23 PM - Chary: so i might get a logitech keyboard
Jul 23, 2019 5:23 PM - Chary: dunno if theyve done anything lately tho
Jul 23, 2019 5:23 PM - Chary: doubt they wanna send out older products
Jul 23, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think so, nothing that I'm aware of anyways in the last year
Jul 23, 2019 5:29 PM - Flame: ive never understood why people have this thing for keybaords and mouses...
Jul 23, 2019 5:29 PM - Flame: all the same shit to me
Jul 23, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT RGBS FLAME
Jul 23, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK
Jul 23, 2019 5:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think T-hug is hiding under his bed. 
Jul 23, 2019 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MY FINGERS REQUIRE 40G OF RESISTANCE IN MY KEYSWITCHES OR THEY'LL BREAK
Jul 23, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: Sonic Angel Knight is getting werid dude with your obsession for T-Hug, yes his a hunk but damn too much.
Jul 23, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: his married
Jul 23, 2019 5:34 PM - Chary: its fun to have all sorts of different typing experiences tbh
Jul 23, 2019 5:34 PM - Chary: yeah theyre all keyboards at the end of the day
Jul 23, 2019 5:34 PM - Chary: but its fuuuuuuuuun
Jul 23, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I prefer mechanical keyboards mainly because I like the feedback mechanical switches give me.
Jul 23, 2019 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rubber domes feel like cancer ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 5:35 PM - Chary: i used an apple wireless keyboard for like
Jul 23, 2019 5:35 PM - Chary: 10 years
Jul 23, 2019 5:35 PM - Chary: so my fascination with keyboards is probably due to having a tiny babby keyboard for so long
Jul 23, 2019 5:36 PM - Flame: go on chary. where did the keyboard touch you.
Jul 23, 2019 5:36 PM - Chary: *sobs*
Jul 23, 2019 5:36 PM - Flame: this is a safe space
Jul 23, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:35 PM - Chary: i used an apple wireless keyboard for like < DISGUSTING
Jul 23, 2019 5:37 PM - Flame: do you still hear the big  CLACK CLACK CLACK CLACK at night chary
Jul 23, 2019 5:38 PM - Chary: it never stops
Jul 23, 2019 5:40 PM - Flame: one thing tho, this laptop is nice expect the no right ctrl button on the keyboard
Jul 23, 2019 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chiclet keyboards make me sad 
Jul 23, 2019 5:49 PM - Flame: keyboards make me sad.
Jul 23, 2019 5:49 PM - Flame: using our hands like a bitch
Jul 23, 2019 5:50 PM - Flame: telepathic keyboards when?
Jul 23, 2019 6:57 PM - Duo8: would you a 102g switch?
Jul 23, 2019 8:41 PM - Memoir: What?
Jul 23, 2019 9:18 PM - DinohScene: Chicken butt
Jul 23, 2019 9:27 PM - Devin: Hopefully not anytime soon. I wouldn't have any time to second guess my rant posts if it automatically hit enter.
Jul 23, 2019 9:27 PM - Devin: Also heyo Dinoh.
Jul 23, 2019 9:27 PM - Devin: 
Jul 23, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I don't think 100g would be too much. I think MX Greens are 90g aren't they?
Jul 23, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, 80g
Jul 23, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, still not that much lol
Jul 23, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's about tree fitty for 8g
Jul 23, 2019 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/72151912 Oh god I might actually win this one 
Jul 23, 2019 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Vista UMPC 
Jul 23, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Dinoh has an UMPC with like the same specs-ish 
Jul 23, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F*****L? Lol
Jul 23, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FuckBitchesGetMoneyL ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually my first name and my last initial lol
Jul 23, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/mcdonalds-customer-fire-gun-fries-cold-owner-says
Jul 23, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean cold fries are gross but not fun violence bad lol
Jul 23, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh man, I hope there are XP drivers for that UMPC
Jul 23, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can you imagine Vista on an 800mhz single core CPU and 1GB of RAM?
Jul 23, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, XP was an option so that's good
Jul 23, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now lets see if Fujitsu or anyone else still has the download links...lol
Jul 23, 2019 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeey, Fujitsu does
Jul 23, 2019 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now lets hope someone outbids me pls
Jul 23, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Run ME Tom
Jul 23, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be plenty fast lol
Jul 23, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 30 seconds plllls
Jul 23, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yaaay!
Jul 23, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone else bought it lol
Jul 23, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank fuck
Jul 23, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jesus fuck, $82?
Jul 23, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This thing better not go for a ton on eBay
Jul 23, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WTF
Jul 23, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why is this $200?
Jul 23, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fujitsu-Lifebook-U810-Genuine-Intel-800MHz-1GB-40GB-Windows-Vista-Business/223542052884?hash=item340c250814:g:vQ0AAOSwAYdc5EYR
Jul 23, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the more compatible retro models Tom
Jul 23, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Favored for XP and even Dos
Jul 23, 2019 10:19 PM - Chary: And then Tom regretted being out bid
Jul 23, 2019 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 23, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'LL JUST MAKE MY OWN UMPC 
Jul 23, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WITH BLACKJACK AND HOOKERS 
Jul 23, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2019 10:46 PM - DinohScene: oh, pretty UMPC
Jul 23, 2019 10:48 PM - DinohScene: same specs as me HTC Shift
Jul 23, 2019 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone say blackjack? 
Jul 23, 2019 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's my favorite card game 
Jul 23, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess it's a shame I missed it lol
Jul 23, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would've been a nice toy to play with
Jul 23, 2019 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't fucking wait to play with the Ryzen PC lol
Jul 23, 2019 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm having fuck-around-with-PC-stuff withdrawal ;O;
Jul 23, 2019 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss my PC but I'm off the next 2 days so yaayy lol
Jul 23, 2019 11:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_O8DN1CY_E 
Jul 23, 2019 11:41 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Jul 23, 2019 11:43 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049803654.html https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000003534828.html 
Jul 23, 2019 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That GBC would be nice, have just a frontlight mod in mine right now which is eh
Jul 23, 2019 11:48 PM - pyromaniac123: i already have a frontlight mod in my gbc but i gutted a gba sp for it, which i kinda regret
Jul 23, 2019 11:48 PM - pyromaniac123: bought another gbc and a gba so these would be nice
Jul 24, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuuuuck, dude selling an IBM PC AT 5170 nearby for only $100, boots and includes a phosphor monitor ._.
Jul 24, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beware that monitor lol
Jul 24, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Radiation leaks out the screen
Jul 24, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't ever use the damn thing but I am soooo fucking tempted to take it lol
Jul 24, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even has a VGA card, 84mb HDD, and a CF to IDE adapter
Jul 24, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't buy that NES I'd probably buy it
Jul 24, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 24, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoulda got a PC lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 25, 2019)

Jul 24, 2019 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: No Veho imgur links this morning.
Jul 24, 2019 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: Shad.
Jul 24, 2019 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: *Sad
Jul 24, 2019 9:46 AM - Veho: Shart.
Jul 24, 2019 9:46 AM - Veho: I didn't find anything worth posting.
Jul 24, 2019 9:47 AM - Veho: And knowing my standards, that's a grave sign indeed.
Jul 24, 2019 11:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z6nGVRR.mp4
Jul 24, 2019 11:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 24, 2019 11:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: veho put the camera away.
Jul 24, 2019 12:00 PM - Flame: why? veho do a hidden camera of her.
Jul 24, 2019 12:00 PM - Flame: 
Jul 24, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Em5Aqt7
Jul 24, 2019 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RwHBzAJ
Jul 24, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DaySz2E lol
Jul 24, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6cGsOWO
Jul 24, 2019 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: that link has OWO
Jul 24, 2019 3:33 PM - Veho: But does it have nyooo~~~* ?
Jul 24, 2019 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 24, 2019 6:05 PM - Qtis: Top
Jul 24, 2019 6:05 PM - Qtis: SD2SNES basically supports the whole SNES library
Jul 24, 2019 6:08 PM - Qtis: Has this been reported by anyone by the way?
Jul 24, 2019 6:12 PM - Qtis: Old news I guess ;-;
Jul 24, 2019 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure there was a news thread back when that happened in like 2018
Jul 24, 2019 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, at least when SuperFX was being added
Jul 24, 2019 6:30 PM - Flame: SD2SNES? pff
Jul 24, 2019 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But what about Street Fighter Alpha 2?
Jul 24, 2019 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super neat, I would love to have an SD2SNES Pro
Jul 24, 2019 6:30 PM - Flame: its SD2SNES Pro where its at now
Jul 24, 2019 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh it does support the SDD-1
Jul 24, 2019 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.retrorgb.com/sd2snes-gets-s-dd1-special-chip-support.html
Jul 24, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the SD2SNES Pro supports basically all the special chips now I think
Jul 24, 2019 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $230 though
Jul 24, 2019 6:33 PM - Flame: only $230
Jul 24, 2019 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/R2eBKOQ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 24, 2019 7:36 PM - T-hug: The Lego separator isn't banned in England lol
Jul 24, 2019 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: The hell? In what world is that a weapon
Jul 24, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: In my case, I go the teeth route. The bricks get a bit chewed up though
Jul 24, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: If fingernail fails or i don't have them
Jul 24, 2019 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug was here 
Jul 24, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: He's here, he's there, he's everywhere, so beware!
Jul 24, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Secure your anus!!!
Jul 24, 2019 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTX0XHah3t4
Jul 24, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErQQc6cUSTA Big O it's show time!!!!
Jul 24, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw that a bit ago, such a fucking cool...thing lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi win the lottery already so you can buy me one ;O;
Jul 24, 2019 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, it probably wouldn't be too difficult to make one yourself.
Jul 24, 2019 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hardest part would be finding a case to mount it all in really lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst you could just buy a bigass fucking case and drill some holes in for mounting hardware
Jul 24, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then use like an HDMI switch or something to swap between the 4 lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had that kind of money I would buy a few of them
Jul 24, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put one away as a future retro system lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to put a ton of emulators for the older systems on the PC side lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Yeah and this is my gaming PC!"
Jul 24, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh cool, what games you got?"
Jul 24, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh y'know...all of them."
Jul 24, 2019 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shove a PS4 disc in it, "See? All of them!" lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember back when I had a DS flashcart and actually used it, some little girl asking me what games I had, at the time was like a 16GB MicroSD in it lol I had most of the DS games on it
Jul 24, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was pretty impressed until she couldn't find some barbie game or something lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, every year we have family reunions in August and every year I bring my laptop and whatever portable console I use at the time so I get tons of kids swarming me asking about games lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh this year load up your laptop with something from CoinOps (arcade punks) and a 360 controller/s you will be big hero lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame you don't have a hackable Switch Psi, the first user-available Android port should be going live in the next few days
Jul 24, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/nintendo-switch/nintendo-switch-news-guides-discussion--development/rom-switchroot-lineageos-15-1-t3951389 <
Jul 24, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some issues, but based on the Shield TV version so that will be interesting
Jul 24, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that makes the Switch a lot more interesting to me.
Jul 24, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of wish Nintendo would allow it on an unhacked Switch sort of like Sony had the Other OS option
Jul 24, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure the Switch could run all kinds of emulators full speed in Android mode
Jul 24, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1, N64 and all the usual gang lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even like DS would probably work great on it.
Jul 24, 2019 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it can already run PS1 fairly well
Jul 24, 2019 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: N64 I don't think is full speed yet, but close
Jul 24, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with Android you could get DraStic running for sure, so that'd be nice
Jul 24, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though DraStic is going open source soon, so there will be ports aplenty to other ARM devices lol
Jul 24, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/16dKn7SlUd0?t=220 Damn looks nice,
Jul 25, 2019 12:15 AM - Flame: 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1, N64 and all the usual gang lol << LMFAO !!!
Jul 25, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXy0f0aCN0
Jul 25, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nX8_MhwxMk


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 26, 2019)

Jul 25, 2019 7:05 AM - Veho: So Rutger Hauer died.
Jul 25, 2019 10:30 AM - Veho: So Snach Z prototypes are out in the wild now.
Jul 25, 2019 10:30 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiJtkgt-MQg
Jul 25, 2019 10:30 AM - Veho: Not bad, not worth $1200 or however much they're asking for it.
Jul 25, 2019 10:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MlVjhGH.mp4
Jul 25, 2019 11:05 AM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48908726
Jul 25, 2019 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho even worse is that when you buy those keys, some of them are purchased using stolen credit cards.
Jul 25, 2019 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/efUj6JD
Jul 25, 2019 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IceVLZC
Jul 25, 2019 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/olB7HFZ
Jul 25, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CoDT9gK
Jul 25, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: I'm just amazed it's not vaporware after all
Jul 25, 2019 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: last one is a 404
Jul 25, 2019 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: I'm just amazed it's not vaporware after all < Chary got to talk to them when she was at E3, so hopefully we can convince them to give us a review unit whenever they decide to ship out to consumers
Jul 25, 2019 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: They were claiming for so long that they were showing a working prototype of the smach z at this or that event and either no one at the event saw them, or they showed up with what can hardly even be considered a smach z, just the screen and inputs tethered to a normal PC, and people were wondering if they were even making any progress towards getting functional units made
Jul 25, 2019 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or if they had ran out of money already
Jul 25, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It would've helped if they stopped swapping hardware every other five minutes lol
Jul 25, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Started out with some pre-Ryzen embedded APU, then moved on to another pre-Ryzen embedded APU, then finally they finalized a Ryzen Embedded APU
Jul 25, 2019 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol, bbc's mobile site is just fucked, the entire thing is a 404
Jul 25, 2019 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: they took too damn long to make it, they have to stay current or it'll be a flop
Jul 25, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I think the real problem is they way underestimated the cost to manufacture it. The OG Kickstarter price was super low, like $250
Jul 25, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was stupid of them lol
Jul 25, 2019 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now, after all this time, the base config is like $700, so quite a steep increase
Jul 25, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think if they charged a bit more, they probably could've gotten the OG spec'd one out within the time frame they promised
Jul 25, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the APU they're using now is pretty close to the 2500u I have in my laptop, so performance should be...ok
Jul 25, 2019 4:41 PM - p1ngpong: you know whats shit?
Jul 25, 2019 4:41 PM - p1ngpong: switch and switch owners
Jul 25, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax
Jul 25, 2019 5:44 PM - Duo8: what's the best way to move a windows install to a ssd?
Jul 25, 2019 5:44 PM - Duo8: the source drive is weird so i'm concerned
Jul 25, 2019 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weird in what way?
Jul 25, 2019 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually just clone the drive myself. I think last time I used https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree < This
Jul 25, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/download/tools/
Jul 25, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used this but one of the drives has to be a Samsung to use it lol
Jul 25, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually use Clonezilla myself but just quicker and easier to use something like Macrium these days
Jul 25, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Samsung tool was so simple it was kind of a let down, pick the source drive the destination and hit go lol
Jul 25, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, same with Macrium lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:05 PM - Duo8: one of the drives is a samsung
Jul 25, 2019 6:05 PM - Duo8: samsung oem lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:06 PM - Duo8: anyway i think the source drive has a weird sector size
Jul 25, 2019 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably wouldn't matter, should still be able to clone it if you wanted to go that route
Jul 25, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it'd matter, but I imagine even weird sizes should be ok to clone
Jul 25, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the newer drive supports it
Jul 25, 2019 6:09 PM - Duo8: why doesn't windows have a tool for this
Jul 25, 2019 6:10 PM - Duo8: new drive is basically a 970 evo
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine it's because they want you to clean install instead of just cloning lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Clean install >>>>>> Cloning
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Duo8: how do these tools handle the bootloader anyway
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got  Samsung 860 QVO
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Duo8: eh i don't feel like reinstalling everything
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Duo8: and copying
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just copies the EFI partition
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming your PC is from not 2000 lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Samsung one worked fantastic to be honest
Jul 25, 2019 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's not UEFI, then it just creates a new BCD
Jul 25, 2019 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I just had to reactivate Windows but it seems fine.
Jul 25, 2019 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the activation thing for me was because I changed basically my entire hardware
Jul 25, 2019 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though some tools might not make a proper BCD, but in that case you just use a Windows recovery USB or partition and create one yourself
Jul 25, 2019 6:22 PM - Duo8: hmm ok
Jul 25, 2019 6:22 PM - Duo8: think i'll go with either acronis or that tool above
Jul 25, 2019 6:23 PM - Duo8: hope nothing goes wrong
Jul 25, 2019 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be fine, like 99.9999% of success
Jul 25, 2019 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but as always make sure you backup your vital files first lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cloning shouldn't kill anything cuz it's just reading files
Jul 25, 2019 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Samsung software thing did a transfer of everything, so the other drive was just empty once done.
Jul 25, 2019 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably just formatted the drive afterwards 
Jul 25, 2019 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No the weird part is it left a couple of files but nothing needed...
Jul 25, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: $WINRE_BACKUP_PARTITION.MARKER
Jul 25, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's a dumb way to do it lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: that file lol like 30GB's
Jul 25, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cloning just copies sector by sector, shouldn't be deleting or moving anything from the source drive lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I agree but it worked fine and was free so I didn't complain lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I just tried to use my old 480GB SSD as a ready boost drive and ready boost said "This computer is already fast enough and ready boost is unlikely to provide any performance increase"
Jul 25, 2019 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could probably move my swap file over to it but 32GB's of RAM how much swap file I am I using? lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hopefully you don't even have the swap file enabled
Jul 25, 2019 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: You certainly don't need it
Jul 25, 2019 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: I just barely need a swap with 16 gb ram and it's only 8gb big
Jul 25, 2019 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: You know what's shit?
Jul 25, 2019 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng 
Jul 25, 2019 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't disable it completely, since you'll still want something for memory dumps
Jul 25, 2019 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, you don't really need it these days
Jul 25, 2019 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck memory dumps
Jul 25, 2019 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Waste of space
Jul 25, 2019 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cloning tools don't touch the bcd i think, they just clone everything as is
Jul 25, 2019 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Full memory dumps are probably a waste, but kernel dumps are useful to have
Jul 25, 2019 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dup8
Jul 25, 2019 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRFTKVDi6dw
Jul 25, 2019 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 I did that recently and I used medicat DVD booted up the mini windows 10 and ran acronis from there iirc
Jul 25, 2019 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Medicat usb*
Jul 25, 2019 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tried easeus at first and it actually cloned the OS drive while the OS was still running lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't trust that, so I decided to go with a live usb
Jul 25, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom yeah the original Kickstarter was basically a scam
Jul 25, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: They didn't even have a working prototype
Jul 25, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: And that pricing made no sense
Jul 25, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bet none of the backers will receive their units
Jul 25, 2019 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't like it at first thought the controller looked like ass lol
Jul 25, 2019 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say that about a lot of controllers...
Jul 25, 2019 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzjvBw96kas
Jul 25, 2019 7:07 PM - Duo8: hmm i could actually just dd the old drive to the new one lol
Jul 25, 2019 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEPbvP8kuxw I thought I was good at SOTN... lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIhMDl0m0eU
Jul 25, 2019 8:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 25, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish someone could give me a simple guide to how to do my RAM http://valid.x86.fr/9egmam this person has the same RAM but so much better timings all the way around lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mine at 3333Mhz right now but way worse timings...
Jul 25, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2137 weird
Jul 25, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tighter timings or more Mhz? lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol weird has the same mobo and CPU too lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://valid.x86.fr/5t04ey mine lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also just noticed single channel mode?
Jul 25, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that needs to be fixed asap lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Higher frequency is probably better at the difference in timings between yours and his
Jul 25, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, apparently yours is in single channel lol
Jul 25, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lrn2seatRAM nub ;O;
Jul 25, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol brb 
Jul 25, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 81C, whew
Jul 25, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just noticed your CPU temp is kinda up there lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:00 PM - Memoir: Are your timings really at 24?
Jul 25, 2019 9:00 PM - Memoir: No, wait. I can't read that apparently
Jul 25, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I was doing some stuff at the time
Jul 25, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn had to drop waaayyy back to get it too boot didn't like 3333Mhz on dual channel I guess?
Jul 25, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well core clock jumped hitting 4.2Ghz now hmm weird lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://valid.x86.fr/87uvu1 < Mine lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty low timings on my RAM, but only runs at 2133mhz ATM
Jul 25, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah my i5 Skylake destroys this in the RAM department lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'll OC the RAM or not, I'm waiting to see if that Ryzen PC is like...substantially better than my own, if it is I'll probably just use that or mix and match parts with it lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming I can keep it
Jul 25, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wonder what my laptop is at, haven't really looked at a detailed info on this thing in agggges lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I first got it I think
Jul 25, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://valid.x86.fr/wfm41y oof
Jul 25, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 25, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird how do I do a fresh validation it's not showing the changes lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual channel mode but I had to drop back to like 2666 
Jul 25, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It should just update it
Jul 25, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure whats better lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Rogue Squadron III intro on the GC was the smoothest I have had yet almost got 60FPS lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eeww changing to Vulkan was bad lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am convinced this game just doesn't like being emulated lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much, yeah lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario Sunshine in 4K is weird... the in game graphics look amazing, then a video starts playing looking like ass lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jarring experience lol
Jul 25, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just played through it with the 60FPS patch and the HD texture pack
Jul 25, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looked so fucking good
Jul 25, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 60FPS was 11/10
Jul 25, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it have all those issues it says on the Wiki?
Jul 25, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't have any issues at all with it
Jul 25, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WBJ1_FzZGhk?t=116 Looks good lol
Jul 25, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's one of those things where I honestly couldn't go back to the original game after playing it like that lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://valid.x86.fr/71x32h
Jul 25, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2666 lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 82C lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh it's actually 72C some sort of offset? weird lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/92xa6j/ryzen_7_2700x_runs_hot_please_help/
Jul 25, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I needed to install some AMD drivers and change the power plan, I do remember reading about it helping with Windows 10's scheduler and not roasting your CPU lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird with that installed now it's hitting like 4.3Ghz (plus the fan spins up faster)
Jul 25, 2019 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a slight bump in power to the RAM and it's hitting 2733Mhz now
Jul 25, 2019 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slowly clawing back the speeds lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Went from 1.2 volts on RAM to 1.25
Jul 25, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Helped me hit a bit higher but it's rated for 3200... going to try at least for that lol
Jul 25, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2800Mhz so now 
Jul 25, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should just jump to 3200 see if it sticks
Jul 26, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2866 seems the highest this CPU will eat in dual channel mode.
Jul 26, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's odd, it should be able to support at least 3200mhz, even in dual channel
Jul 26, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like max stock speed your mobo supports is 2666mhz, but OC'd it should support 3466mhz with any Ryzen 2 CPU
Jul 26, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah maybe if I bumped the voltage to like 1.35 or something
Jul 26, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I read that 1.49 is like the max but risky voltage lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://valid.x86.fr/elh34n lost a bit of Mhz on the CPU too lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But lower temps so weird lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish I knew what half of these settings did on this mobo lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a bit more than I bargained for lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's pretty crazy, I am used to like 5 or 6 settings for RAM the normal like this https://www.techadvisor.co.uk/cmsdata/features/3680497/how_to_optimise_your_ram_cpu-z.jpg
Jul 26, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This mobo literally has like 20 settings for things I have never heard of just in the RAM part
Jul 26, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet Joe88 knows he does this stuff all the time lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some weird stuff like "Charge Cycle delay" or something lol
Jul 26, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, more modern mobos have tons of settings for modifying RAM values, it's crazy
Jul 26, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/a34bzt/how_can_i_overclock_my_ram_to_3200mhz_stable_on/
Jul 26, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHCVfcTyFgg
Jul 26, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=DDR4&pageTitle=DDR4&N=100007611+601330884
Jul 26, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need 2 of these lol
Jul 26, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236516


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 27, 2019)

Jul 26, 2019 4:56 AM - Ericthegreat: Level 10 and I get my new medal 
Jul 26, 2019 5:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A medal of honor? 
Jul 26, 2019 5:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5nl11n1.mp4
Jul 26, 2019 5:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hG3R7uc.mp4
Jul 26, 2019 6:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z6ucTJS.mp4
Jul 26, 2019 6:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wd3Q8lA.mp4
Jul 26, 2019 8:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y8D5Ol7.jpg
Jul 26, 2019 9:04 AM - plasturion: https://youtu.be/d-wJ_4vJ-mg
Jul 26, 2019 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjFmzqpK0rM&feature=em-uploademail
Jul 26, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b0JcNqkZrk
Jul 26, 2019 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ur9Ps5lqmc LOL
Jul 26, 2019 2:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OwxvOoq
Jul 26, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QRpIeg9eTTQ?t=75 This made me think of Tom's Zelda review lol
Jul 26, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, Doom 1, 2, and 3 got officially ported to current gen consoles
Jul 26, 2019 5:08 PM - Flame: so fucking hot. im not talking about myself. im talking about the weather. 
Jul 26, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Its 85F here
Jul 26, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is I think 30C in communist units
Jul 26, 2019 5:09 PM - Flame: @Tom at what price?
Jul 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Flame: bruv its like 28 but feels like 200c
Jul 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too expensive ;O;
Jul 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Flame: yesterday was like 40
Jul 26, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's $10 for Doom 3, $5 each for Doom 1 and 2
Jul 26, 2019 5:11 PM - Flame: too much.
Jul 26, 2019 5:11 PM - Flame: but the real question is why tho
Jul 26, 2019 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, just $5 total for Doom 1 and 2
Jul 26, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So $15 for all three I guess
Jul 26, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's 25th anniversary of Doom continuation
Jul 26, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: i bet they used the homebrew version and just put a price on it
Jul 26, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or something like that
Jul 26, 2019 5:12 PM - Flame: i would have done that
Jul 26, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no Doom is 1993 that's right lol
Jul 26, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I dunno, just cuz I guess
Jul 26, 2019 5:14 PM - Flame: fuck you sun and fuck you fossil fuel
Jul 26, 2019 5:16 PM - Flame: when i go on holiday its hot but nice hot. this is shit hot.
Jul 26, 2019 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame complaining it's too hot you know it's too hot lol
Jul 26, 2019 7:31 PM - Veho: He's Flame in name only  ;O;
Jul 26, 2019 7:36 PM - Veho: But yeah it's shit hot in Europe.
Jul 26, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Flame is flaming 
Jul 26, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: Alexa, play Girl on fire.
Jul 26, 2019 8:00 PM - Flame: hey google,  play "lloyds bank - on fire"
Jul 26, 2019 8:00 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7waWNvGO2C8
Jul 26, 2019 8:12 PM - Veho: So the Doom "trilogy" is being released, again, on some more platforms.
Jul 26, 2019 8:14 PM - Veho: I never considered Doom to be a "trilogy" because the third one is so far away from the first two.
Jul 26, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well cuz it was a reboot and less a sequel, so it was poorly named lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was shit
Jul 26, 2019 8:15 PM - Veho: I mean this new Doom is a sequel to the previous games, does that make the whole thing a tetralogy?
Jul 26, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Compared to 1 and 2 and Ultimate and Final and all that jazz lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:18 PM - Veho: 1, 2, Ultimate, Final, Really Final, For Real This Time, The End, Absolute, and Doom: Friends of Mineral Town.
Jul 26, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Brutal Doom best Doom 
Jul 26, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Street Fighter 2 was worse 
Jul 26, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Capcom ran out of adjectives
Jul 26, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://valid.x86.fr/jex8u3 < Was able to OC my RAM to 3200mhz, so that's nice lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beforehand XMP would just never work, but decided to fuck with it again after your foray into it Psi lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm at like 2866 lol still working on it
Jul 26, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I half want to ramp it up to 3800mhz just for funsies since that's the max this mobo supports
Jul 26, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh can't be assed to do that lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the memory controller on my CPU just hates that RAM lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 26, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be
Jul 26, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: It's like the "why can't I hold all these limes" meme guy, but with RAM.
Jul 26, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: XMP is fussy and according to LTT linus, rarely works correctly
Jul 26, 2019 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: as it requires overclocking the chipset
Jul 26, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DOCP didn't work for me either lol
Jul 26, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/what-does-xmp-docp-eocp-mean.2789837/
Jul 26, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/tI915zo.gifv
Jul 26, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad Woody!!!
Jul 26, 2019 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same thing psi
Jul 26, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://geekologie.com/2019/07/guy-reverse-engineers-ataris-classic-pol.php
Jul 26, 2019 11:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, don't you be making fun of street fighter 2, everyone knows is the best in the series. 
Jul 27, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Turbo, Hyper, Special, Tournament or A combo of those? Plus 10 more I forgot lol
Jul 27, 2019 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: just buy the anniversary collection 
Jul 27, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 27, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1833420001
Jul 27, 2019 2:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to play some just shapes and beats?
Jul 27, 2019 2:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 28, 2019)

Jul 27, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but I have to be back at work in like 6.5 hours... So little time 
Jul 27, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the rest of the week is a cake walk only 8 hours a day and 16 hours between shifts lol
Jul 27, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what to do with all this time to myself lol (other than switch memory channels on my mobo per that forum I found)
Jul 27, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then DOCP should work correctly and I will get full speed out of my RAM if it works lol
Jul 27, 2019 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/control-will-melt-your-graphics-card-according-to-system-requirements
Jul 27, 2019 5:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: no one bother going to the nintendo homebrew discord for help, they ban you for nothing
Jul 27, 2019 5:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Jul 27, 2019 5:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Irc was always like that
Jul 27, 2019 5:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Anything hacking related
Jul 27, 2019 5:40 AM - Ericthegreat: Want me to go ask them to let you back in? Pm me?
Jul 27, 2019 8:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: My name has been called 
Jul 27, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: No.
Jul 27, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 27, 2019 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho are you staying cool? I mean your always cool but I mean temperature lol
Jul 27, 2019 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: Ericthegreat: no
Jul 27, 2019 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck them
Jul 27, 2019 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is the second time
Jul 27, 2019 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: they have gotten mad at me for nothing
Jul 27, 2019 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: irc isn't like that, i'm on irc all the time helping people
Jul 27, 2019 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: literally all i did was mention tinfoil and everyone was like "OH NO PIRACY"
Jul 27, 2019 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: guys, there are other uses for nsps besides piracy, in case you didn't know
Jul 27, 2019 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Filthy pirate casual!!! Lol
Jul 27, 2019 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i do actually own said game
Jul 27, 2019 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just wanted to try it out with a friend who pirated it so i had to set up atmo to try ldn_mitm
Jul 27, 2019 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 27, 2019 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is an even bigger hassle to set up so i just gave up
Jul 27, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember trying to hack a pap waayyy back before it was easy gave up lol
Jul 27, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSP stupid autocorrect lol
Jul 27, 2019 2:13 PM - Duo8: finally i cheated my íp
Jul 27, 2019 2:13 PM - Duo8: *isp
Jul 27, 2019 2:31 PM - alivebacon: ?
Jul 27, 2019 2:44 PM - alivebacon: help me, darkumbra is broken
Jul 27, 2019 2:44 PM - alivebacon: I CAN'T DO ANYTHING OR ELSE IT BREAKS
Jul 27, 2019 2:50 PM - alivebacon: nvm
Jul 27, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How do you cheat at isp? Uncap your cable modem?
Jul 27, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm curious...
Jul 27, 2019 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: back in the day i heard of ways to spoof someone else's connection so you didn't have to pay
Jul 27, 2019 3:16 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Ill spoof your useragent and your account how bou't that
Jul 27, 2019 3:51 PM - Duo8: open 2 pppoe connections, load balance them
Jul 27, 2019 3:52 PM - Duo8: both get full bandwidth so i basically doubled total bandwidth
Jul 27, 2019 3:52 PM - Duo8: though bandwidth for a single connection remains the same
Jul 27, 2019 4:40 PM - Duo8: hmm
Jul 27, 2019 4:41 PM - Duo8: anyone got windows bitlocker to use hardware encryption before?
Jul 27, 2019 4:41 PM - Duo8: can't use hw on mine, only sw works
Jul 27, 2019 4:41 PM - Duo8: drive is opal 2 compatible
Jul 27, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What drive is it?
Jul 27, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know some people have trouble getting hardware encryption with Bitlocker on some SSDs, but it's been ages since I've looked into it myself TBH so not sure what the problem could be lol
Jul 27, 2019 5:01 PM - IncredulousP: you need TPM chip
Jul 27, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't _need_ TPM, you can just use a USB drive
Jul 27, 2019 5:15 PM - Duo8: samsung pm981
Jul 27, 2019 5:15 PM - Duo8: the one with opal support
Jul 27, 2019 5:16 PM - Duo8: i remember when i used bitlocker on a pc w/o tpm
Jul 27, 2019 5:16 PM - Duo8: i didn't use a usb drive, i just type the recovery phrase every time lol
Jul 27, 2019 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: eww
Jul 27, 2019 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: the recovery key is too damn long
Jul 27, 2019 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The amount of typing in this thread is too damn high!
Jul 27, 2019 6:31 PM - Duo8: fuck apparently it requires an emty drive
Jul 27, 2019 7:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hhZ9aLB.jpg
Jul 27, 2019 7:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3XOijq0.mp4
Jul 27, 2019 8:08 PM - sks316: why are we still here
Jul 27, 2019 8:08 PM - sks316: just to suffer
Jul 27, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jhy4YeD
Jul 27, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: Suffer and browse dank memes.
Jul 27, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DSoz0Eo.mp4
Jul 27, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uDd3YNs
Jul 27, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sBhzi5D
Jul 27, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: KANEDAAAAA
Jul 27, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 27, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://valid.x86.fr/eyccx7
Jul 27, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RSxR4bn.gifv
Jul 28, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0L6Ky8j
Jul 28, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hotGPGV
Jul 28, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nUsfb8w
Jul 28, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9bC7rki


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 29, 2019)

Jul 28, 2019 4:35 AM - plasturion: https://youtu.be/7kem2NlyjD0
Jul 28, 2019 5:02 AM - T-hug: Avengers Endgame 2019 1080p HDRip X264 AC3-EVO
Jul 28, 2019 5:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug returns 
Jul 28, 2019 7:10 AM - kenenthk: And I just cant wait for a good lion king rip
Jul 28, 2019 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the circle of strife
Jul 28, 2019 3:19 PM - Veho: People are saying the higher quality makes the uncanny valley even uncannier.
Jul 28, 2019 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I heard it wasn't great
Jul 28, 2019 4:43 PM - Duo8: sooo that drive doesn't support edrive which means no bit locker
Jul 28, 2019 4:43 PM - Duo8: and i can't get sedutil to work
Jul 28, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to watch Godzilla but the quality was bad
Jul 28, 2019 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: bitlocker sucks anyway, can't even tell if it's working
Jul 28, 2019 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: no idea what it encrypts, it enables instantly
Jul 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Duo8: you can just úe manage-bde
Jul 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Duo8: use
Jul 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Flame: bitlocker encrypts against everyone expect NSA and GCHQ
Jul 28, 2019 5:13 PM - Duo8: im not american so i guess it doesn't matter
Jul 28, 2019 5:14 PM - Flame: and chinese and russian ..
Jul 28, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: and japanese and martian too
Jul 28, 2019 5:16 PM - Flame: not too sure about japanese to be honest. just what i heard.
Jul 28, 2019 5:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RE1CmEe.jpg
Jul 28, 2019 5:18 PM - Duo8: yeah im not any of those
Jul 28, 2019 5:18 PM - Veho: Bitlocker encrypts against anyone except basically everyone.
Jul 28, 2019 5:19 PM - Veho: It encrypts against your neighbour
Jul 28, 2019 5:20 PM - Veho: But your neighbour already knows the freaky shit you're into because you have thin walls.
Jul 28, 2019 5:20 PM - Flame: i hate Duo8's neighbours. bloody always giving me dirty looks when im trying to see what Duo8 is doing..
Jul 28, 2019 5:21 PM - Duo8: i have 20cm brick walls
Jul 28, 2019 5:22 PM - Flame: make it 1 metre
Jul 28, 2019 5:22 PM - Duo8: no
Jul 28, 2019 5:22 PM - Flame: 20cm feels weak man
Jul 28, 2019 5:23 PM - Duo8: yeah but they're brick walls not wood
Jul 28, 2019 5:23 PM - Veho: 20cm is not enough to satisfy Flame.
Jul 28, 2019 5:23 PM - Duo8: bet you can't even dent it
Jul 28, 2019 5:24 PM - Flame: my 50' cal will make that house look like cardboard house
Jul 28, 2019 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would listen to Flame, he sounds like he knows what he's doing
Jul 28, 2019 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: or in this case, what you're doing
Jul 28, 2019 5:24 PM - Veho: Brick conducts sound well. Add 20cm of styrofoam on that shit brah.
Jul 28, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 7:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RE1CmEe.jpg
Jul 28, 2019 5:25 PM - Duo8: yeah guess i'll add insulation next time i make a house
Jul 28, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they spelled wiener wrong, that makes it exclusively lewd
Jul 28, 2019 5:25 PM - Duo8: how did we go from bitlocker to walls
Jul 28, 2019 5:26 PM - Veho: Train of thought.
Jul 28, 2019 5:26 PM - Flame: you started it Duo8
Jul 28, 2019 5:26 PM - Flame: with your bitlocking your drive
Jul 28, 2019 5:26 PM - Veho: Shoutbox: derailing conversations since 2006.
Jul 28, 2019 5:27 PM - Flame: Duo8 the thing i dont understand is why you asking here and not making a thread about
Jul 28, 2019 5:28 PM - Flame: it might be a simple fix
Jul 28, 2019 5:28 PM - Duo8: nah i'm just complaining kinda
Jul 28, 2019 5:29 PM - Duo8: there's no fix, hardware doesn't support it
Jul 28, 2019 5:29 PM - Flame: is your hardware from the 90's?
Jul 28, 2019 5:29 PM - Duo8: no
Jul 28, 2019 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Your moms hardware is from the 90s
Jul 28, 2019 5:30 PM - Duo8: i'm talking about bitlocker hardware encryption
Jul 28, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: duo8 you should maybe look at this https://www.veracrypt.fr/en/Home.html
Jul 28, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: if you really need encryption
Jul 28, 2019 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup that seems way better
Jul 28, 2019 7:07 PM - Veho: Rained today, temperature dropped 10 degrees. I can breathe again.
Jul 28, 2019 7:08 PM - Veho: (20F I think.)
Jul 28, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 31C today >.<
Jul 28, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Feels like 34C
Jul 28, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking hot
Jul 28, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 70% humidity
Jul 28, 2019 7:19 PM - Veho: We had that whole week. It finally let off today, but on Tuesday they're predicting 33°C and rain.
Jul 28, 2019 7:19 PM - Veho: Fucking tropics, man.
Jul 28, 2019 7:20 PM - Veho: I thought this was supposed to be a temperte climate.
Jul 28, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be this warm all this week, unfortunately 
Jul 28, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got the annual family reunion this weekend, so I get to spend all day outside in this kind of disgusting weather lol
Jul 28, 2019 7:27 PM - Veho: Tell them to fuck off.
Jul 28, 2019 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: I hope they're not expecting you to bring the baby with you.
Jul 28, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They are, it's like a huge 2 day affair lol
Jul 28, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a fuckton of people in the Tom Bombadildo family
Jul 28, 2019 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 150-ish people are gonna show up
Jul 28, 2019 7:39 PM - Veho: 150? In that case I'm thinkig mass mail.
Jul 28, 2019 7:42 PM - Veho: "Dear family
Jul 28, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: "Kindly fuck off with your tribal bullshit
Jul 28, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: "I'm staying somewhere with air conditioning.
Jul 28, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: "Yours faithfully,
Jul 28, 2019 7:43 PM - Veho: "Tom
Jul 28, 2019 7:44 PM - Veho: "Bombadildo
Jul 28, 2019 7:44 PM - Veho: "Esq.
Jul 28, 2019 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2019 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom well the week is almost over
Jul 28, 2019 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's sunday
Jul 28, 2019 8:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/a63RkJA.jpg
Jul 28, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0Nwkc0i
Jul 28, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8dcEB5L Me except I have combat boots BDU's and a gun... lol
Jul 28, 2019 8:20 PM - Veho: "Hey look, I found a baby alligator!" ~Late Florida man.
Jul 28, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: Last time I could bench press 100kg was 15 years ago.
Jul 28, 2019 8:22 PM - Veho: Nowadays I weigh 100 kg.
Jul 28, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: The tables have turned.
Jul 28, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9ZKqcZr.jpg
Jul 28, 2019 8:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y1ETPat.png
Jul 28, 2019 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can bench press ur mom
Jul 28, 2019 9:43 PM - Veho: That's fucking impressive.
Jul 28, 2019 11:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 28, 2019 11:33 PM - Ericthegreat: 220 lb
Jul 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I was given this "Iview Megatron" 2-in-1 laptop thing to play with
Jul 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.iviewus.com/index.php/megatron.html <
Jul 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr basically a cheapo chinese tablet 2-in-1 lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I stole it from my little brother, purely because in the BIOS there are options to boot Android on it somehow, apparently, which is interesting because it's not a feature mentioned at all anywhere for this laptop lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The BIOs has a ton of customization options in it, too, which is crazy. Like you can change the RAM frequency, for some reason, has a lot of options for changing the iGPU
Jul 29, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think some CPU OCing options, too but I didn't look too much at that lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing a clean install of Windows 10 on it right now and it's sooooo sloooow lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking at the specs Android would be a much better fit for it lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For sure, especially the storage lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 32GB of slow flash lll
Jul 29, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half tempted to pull it apart and see if it's an actual NAND chip or if they used some janky MSD card adapter like some tablets I've used had lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9GzVekrIQA
Jul 29, 2019 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: so smach z is looking not that great
Jul 29, 2019 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr what problems was he having?
Jul 29, 2019 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: To be expected, but I'm curious to see what they fucked up lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zex8hPV
Jul 29, 2019 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also got a "Sprint Slate" tablet from my dad, some 10" tablet that has awful specs as well lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom Christmas in July? lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Has Android 5.1.1 on it 
Jul 29, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a random "here Tom take this shit cuz we don't want it" lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also got an HP laptop that has some low end APU in it, but screen is busted lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And no RAM. So gonna toss some RAM in it tomorrow, see what the specs of it are and if it's worth fixing lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's nice, cuz now I have a bunch of tech stuff to fuck around with to tide me over until they ship me that damn review PC 
Jul 29, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my RAM up too 3000Mhz so far 
Jul 29, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stable, but I hear that Ryzen 2 will be easier to get working at full speed
Jul 29, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only took a few days of fucking around lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously the timings are shit though
Jul 29, 2019 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: so many things, its easier if you just watch it
Jul 29, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 2700X is a great processor but the RAM issue is weird lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:43 AM - Joe88: I downclocked mine to 2666, rather have a faster cpu than faster ram
Jul 29, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it better at that speed Joe88?
Jul 29, 2019 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: most of the things are related to build quality or reliability and smach says this is the final model
Jul 29, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean should I do that for mine?
Jul 29, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I figured it'd have shit build quality, it just looks poorly made from the various prototypes they've shown off lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's DDR4 3200 Corsair something RGP Pro (wild looking RGB crap...) lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that took 45 minutes to install Windows 10 on that 2-in-1 thing lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the initial install, still gotta do first time setup lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:46 AM - Joe88: its intel so the ram speed doesnt really matter
Jul 29, 2019 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I have AMD now lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 2700X until I can get the 3700X lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So that Slate Tablet has a Snapdragon 210 in it 
Jul 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1GB of RAM
Jul 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not bad to be honest
Jul 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it be rooted?
Jul 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, XDA has nothing on it lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will install Kingroot and see though
Jul 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that should work on it.
Jul 29, 2019 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The touchscreen on it seems to be wonky, sometimes touches don't register
Jul 29, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My old phone had a 210 and like 1GB and it ran a LOT of stuff full speed
Jul 29, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should improve if you gain root, you can remove a lot bloat from it.
Jul 29, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My old phone was a hand me down from my brother same thing, once I cleaned out like 20 different crap they (Metro PCS) had running on it, was leaps and bounds better.
Jul 29, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Do that and set the CPU governor to "high performance" all the time lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of phones that apparently I'm getting the new Note 10 for my birthday in September, so that's nice I guess lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly will have 5G support, though no 5G in my area yet 
Jul 29, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Run Aida 64 on it and see if you have DDR2 or DDR3 lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Note 10 sounds nice lol
Jul 29, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit that 2-in-1 finally hit the setup screen for Windows 10 
Jul 29, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A whole hour juts to get to this point lol
Jul 29, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently my ISO didn't find a generic wifi driver for it so can't connect to wifi yetlol
Jul 29, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do actually like the keyboard for this thing though, it feels really nice
Jul 29, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyy, looks like Kingroot worked lol
Jul 29, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cool now you can replace it with a normal root with a pain in the ass script... lol
Jul 29, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kingroot is a dick about removing it and replacing it 
Jul 29, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WevWdErXWy4
Jul 29, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UfryzxQ
Jul 29, 2019 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought Psi said a Kangaroo is being a dick 
Jul 29, 2019 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I need new glasses
Jul 29, 2019 1:57 AM - Duo8: how do you use anything less than a SD600
Jul 29, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Npr6ymYRiII
Jul 29, 2019 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1FWod6oPaI
Jul 29, 2019 3:40 AM - kenenthk: Sluts
Jul 29, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/you-can-beat-goldeneye-on-n64-with-only-one-bullet-1836711948/amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 30, 2019)

Jul 29, 2019 4:33 AM - Duo8: which should i get, a corsair rm850x, or a seasonic 1050xm?
Jul 29, 2019 4:33 AM - Duo8: the seasonic is slightly cheaper, but older
Jul 29, 2019 5:20 AM - Duo8: oh wow like much older, 2012
Jul 29, 2019 5:20 AM - Duo8: if the platform isn't much better i'll just go with the corsair
Jul 29, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9z0n7tr.jpg
Jul 29, 2019 6:11 AM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4
Jul 29, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/z6qn6vd0w4d31.jpg
Jul 29, 2019 2:30 PM - Veho: Getting rid of trash  ;o;
Jul 29, 2019 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And still no gamez! lol
Jul 29, 2019 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably get like $50 if they sold all that to Gamestop!
Jul 29, 2019 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 29, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2019 3:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3ZocwBL.mp4
Jul 29, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBmHJCTpV9E
Jul 29, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYjgHLFZMa0
Jul 29, 2019 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that's gamestops refurb warehouse
Jul 29, 2019 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: They paid about $50 for all of them, clean them and sell them for $50 a piece
Jul 29, 2019 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: battery life is also god awful and according to smach it can bsod when the battery is low? Wtf? And the battery discharges faster than the charger charges it
Jul 29, 2019 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gpd win max is supposed to have the same ryzen APU and will likely be way better
Jul 29, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just buy a Switch lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: The tablet sounds kinda like it's a resistive one Tom, did you test multitouch?
Jul 29, 2019 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not resistive, it's just a shitty touchscreen
Jul 29, 2019 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh yeah and the touchpad things on the smach z are apparently really unresponsive
Jul 29, 2019 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom the tablet has both an atom and arm cpu?
Jul 29, 2019 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No just weird emulation and native hybrid when Android is on Intel CPU's
Jul 29, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speed is OK some stuff is not compatible but overall it works pretty good from what I heard.
Jul 29, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2-in-1 doesn't, no, just an x86 Atom
Jul 29, 2019 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: What had the snapdragon 210?
Jul 29, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty Slate tablet
Jul 29, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.comparecellular.com/tablets/slate-10-tablet/ < This is the tablet
Jul 29, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.iviewus.com/index.php/megatron.html < This is the 2-in-1 lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Megatron !!! One shall stand and one shall fall!!
Jul 29, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c04797004 < This is the laptop with a broken screen  lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if it's worth replacing the screen, only cost $40 for a replacement but ehh specs aren't amazing
Jul 29, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it have like HDMI out?
Jul 29, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It does, but I don't think I'd bother using it as like a media center or anything lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just remove the screen and use it for dumb tasks lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mini USB hard drive based file server? lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use a Pi for that 
Jul 29, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn it into a mini portable game system for your family reunion thing 
Jul 29, 2019 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well by portable I mean hook to a TV and load up like MAME on it lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it to one of the kids who win your impromptu Street Fighter 2 tournament lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I'd have to like...find some DDR3 for it ;O;
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's so much work ;O;
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it has 4GB's? Ohhh you said it needed it that's right
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, no RAM in it right now lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 500GB 5400RPM HDD, real slow lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No RAM no Screen low end specs yeah it's not worth it
Jul 29, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would keep the hard drive but toss the rest lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I have sticks of DDR3 I can put in it, I'd just have to pull it from one of the other various laptops I have sitting around 
Jul 29, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a 10 dollar enclosure for it and use it as a 500GB portable something or Wii drive lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have it sitting in my top SATA slot in my gaming PC right now lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hasn't sen much use, only ~115 days worth of power on time lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 500GB's is still big enough to be useful but I feel the time is coming to a close other than like retro game system use...
Jul 29, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc-w4VtP8Gs Dead Pool 3 stuff lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 500GB is probably fine for the average user
Jul 29, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for us? No lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 50TB would be good ;O;
Jul 29, 2019 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could use 50TB for sure
Jul 29, 2019 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally download that complete PS2 set.... lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 8TB's and it's not enough lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 11TBs in my gaming desktop right now, including that new 500GB HDD lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8TB of that though is from my external 
Jul 29, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only have 1TB worth of free space across the 3TB that are my internal drives, now that I've added the 500GB lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And ~4TB free on my 8TB external
Jul 29, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's cuz I put all my videos and music on my Pi NAS, so that's a few TB's that didn't have to be added lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 1TB left on that 4TB HDD in my Pi NAS lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol If these lotto tickets would ever win....
Jul 29, 2019 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/samsung-860-evo-series-4tb/p/N82E16820147669 just buy like 6 of these lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd rather have 6 of these https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16822184759 ;O;
Jul 29, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 84TB ;O;
Jul 29, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch Seagate though lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would need like redundancy out the but before I wouldn't be paranoid lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/intel-dc-p4600-4-tb/p/1B4-008A-000W7 < Could buy 6 of those, populate all those unused PCIe slots 
Jul 29, 2019 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look at those reviews lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the Seagate reviews are wow bad lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dead out of the box" lol
Jul 29, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: not optane?
Jul 29, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just buy a Switch lol <- judging by the performance of the smach z that's not a bad idea... but that was just in doom, and doom might just be well optimized for switch in the first place, not so for some other games like ark
Jul 29, 2019 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk if ark would be playable on a smach z, it's not really playable on my gaming laptop, but that's getting old
Jul 29, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: not optane? < Optane currently maxes out at 1.5TB, so no. Capacity over speed, kthx
Jul 29, 2019 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need more than 9 TB of SSD lol
Jul 29, 2019 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know, that's why I initially said 14TB HDDs 
Jul 29, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like a bunch of 4TB ssds has a good performance vs speed deal just expensive as hell
Jul 29, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe even raid them lol
Jul 29, 2019 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: performance vs speed? what is that supposed to mean
Jul 29, 2019 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah you aren't realistically going to notice the difference between 6 SSDs and 6 optane drives unless you use the optane drives to cache your hundreds of TBs HDD array then you would probably see SSD-level performance out of the entire array since most of that data won't be accessed frequently
Jul 29, 2019 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I meant space vs performance but had a senior moment lol
Jul 29, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/is-amd-about-to-launch-a-new-wave-of-ryzen-3000-processors
Jul 29, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digitaltrends.com/dtdeals/tcl-75-inch-6-series-4k-uhd-hdr-roku-tv-best-buy-deal/?amp
Jul 29, 2019 9:42 PM - Veho: I finally got a chance to visit that Xiaomi store today and see ALL THE STUFF. I almost bought half the store right then and there. I don't really need any of it, I was just excited.
Jul 29, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm very sorry for your wallet Veho
Jul 29, 2019 9:49 PM - Veho: Me too. Bills and stuff  
Jul 29, 2019 9:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fJT5x74.jpg
Jul 29, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually try to allot myself like $50 in our monthly budget to spend on myself, and like 99% of the time it goes to my wife or for babby stuff 
Jul 29, 2019 9:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6FdATBN.mp4
Jul 29, 2019 10:00 PM - Veho: Yeah, I spent my "me" money this month on a children's book and a baby toy.
Jul 29, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was able to get away with buying a NES for this month 
Jul 29, 2019 10:04 PM - Veho: When did I buy my PS Classic? I forget.
Jul 29, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, a couple weeks ago I think lol
Jul 29, 2019 10:07 PM - Veho: Oh crap, my budget  
Jul 29, 2019 10:07 PM - Veho: Jun 10, 2019
Jul 29, 2019 10:07 PM - Veho: I'm good.
Jul 29, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah don't worry Veho, looks like it was June 10th according to this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-544#post-8670628
Jul 29, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 29, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 29, 2019 10:11 PM - Veho: 
Jul 29, 2019 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, this damn iView 2 in 1 thing is giving me grief lol. For some reason none of the drivers they provide on their site actually seem to be for anything 
Jul 29, 2019 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried installing drivers for wifi, both theirs and ones from Broadcom, and none of them seemed to work
Jul 29, 2019 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Going to attempt to install their "factory image", but all they provide is a script and some .wim files lol
Jul 29, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna see if their script will do it for me first, but if that doesn't work will probably have to try making a custom ISO
Jul 29, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried a live USB of an x86 Android build. The wifi worked there, but no touchscreen so that was kinda eh
Jul 29, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And auto rotate made it so it was always upside down, I would need to install some app to let me set the orientation cuz it wouldn't rotate properly lol
Jul 29, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like a tub tab
Jul 29, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can just get wifi working everything else would be a-ok lo
Jul 29, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Performance wise it wasn't so bad while I was trying to figure stuff out lol. Better than I thought something this low performance would be
Jul 29, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/diablo-2/diablo-2-nudity/?amp
Jul 29, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's an option in the BIOS to enable Droidboot, so trying to figure out how to boot into that right now lol
Jul 29, 2019 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The usual volume up/volume down + power don't seem to work
Jul 29, 2019 11:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kux1j1ccsgg
Jul 29, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, their script is applying an image with DISM, so that's something lol
Jul 29, 2019 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This Droid has a bad motivator!!!
Jul 29, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea how to get into Droidboot, enabling it shows "DNX Fastboot" but it just goes onto booting into Windows lol
Jul 29, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I think it's a partition thing
Jul 29, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I remember correctly
Jul 29, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Droidboot is usually a bootloader
Jul 29, 2019 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have no idea if it has like fastboot or anything lol
Jul 29, 2019 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if it does, I have no idea how I'd connect it to another PC 
Jul 29, 2019 11:58 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: is anyone here?
Jul 29, 2019 11:59 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 
Jul 30, 2019 12:07 AM - Veho: No.
Jul 30, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe.
Jul 30, 2019 12:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/THZCuAf.png
Jul 30, 2019 12:16 AM - Veho: I don't know.
Jul 30, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I could be a figment of your imagination....
Jul 30, 2019 12:17 AM - Veho: I hate theories like that.
Jul 30, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ihJ3aG3_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 30, 2019 12:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jDGmx9Q.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if it's worth replacing the screen, only cost $40 for a replacement but ehh specs aren't amazing
Jul 30, 2019 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: totally not worth it, it could serve as a media server or torrenting box or something but not much more and you don't need a screen for that...
Jul 30, 2019 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: AMD A6 is worse than an atom lol (disclaimer: did not actually verify that but i had an A10 and it felt almost as slow as an atom and an A6 has got to be way worse)
Jul 30, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had a laptop with an A10...4500m or something like that, was a pretty decent APU
Jul 30, 2019 12:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom did they not provide an android image? it's kind of on them to provide that and if they haven't good luck getting it working without all the right drivers...
Jul 30, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There is absolutely 0 information anywhere on this thing supporting Android. It's not mentioned in the manual, in any store info, not on their own site
Jul 30, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it has options for it in the BIOS for some reason
Jul 30, 2019 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the A10 is okay on a cheap laptop that only gets used for web browsing and video watching but this was on a gaming laptop with a HD7970M that seemed so cheap i just had to buy it and i ended up promptly returning it as the A10 was bottlenecking everything and the laptop seemed sluggish just in general use with firefox, irc and some other things open
Jul 30, 2019 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was cheap though and for the price might actually be an excellent gaming experience in the right games but in the games i tried it was bottlenecking
Jul 30, 2019 12:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y5e6S0n.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol right in the honey pot
Jul 30, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/50whgQu_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 30, 2019 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: what am i looking at
Jul 30, 2019 3:29 AM - Veho: The Necrodeathobookicon.
Jul 30, 2019 3:39 AM - Sicklyboy: fam


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 31, 2019)

Jul 30, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Necronomicon Ex Mortis lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reading from it summons the deadites
Jul 30, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDpRlxCrx1Y
Jul 30, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crOLkqfAiTs
Jul 30, 2019 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Nintendo is going sue Solja Boy into the stone age.
Jul 30, 2019 5:32 AM - Veho: #stormnintendo 2019
Jul 30, 2019 5:32 AM - Veho: They can't cease and desist all of us!
Jul 30, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 30, 2019 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Thug post a dvdrip
Jul 30, 2019 12:30 PM - Extrasklep: lol
Jul 30, 2019 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nah, afaik he never shipped out any units and just silently stopped selling them
Jul 30, 2019 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YqMn1pCRd8
Jul 30, 2019 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye he got ceased and desisted from Nintendo
Jul 30, 2019 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He did actually send out a few units, mostly people just bought them from Aliexpress for way cheaper though when they talked about his game systems lol
Jul 30, 2019 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the ones from aliexpress are not sold by him
Jul 30, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right hence cheaper since that's where he was sourcing them from
Jul 30, 2019 3:32 PM - Veho: Just like Beats headphones.
Jul 30, 2019 3:32 PM - Veho: 
Jul 30, 2019 3:33 PM - Veho: Beats by Dr Dre: $100. Beats by AliExpress: $15.
Jul 30, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:10 PM - Ryccardo: what about Deats by NANI
Jul 30, 2019 4:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is veho happy today? 
Jul 30, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, finally got Windows installed on that iView thing with their own script lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It took 2 or 3 tries, cuz it kept "running out of resources" halfway through applying the DISM image cuz I kept trying to fuck with stuff while it was going lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, their Windows install is a lot slower than the stock version I installed that had no drivers 
Jul 30, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I was fucking around in the BIOS, I saw it mentioned SODIMM slots, so I'm taking it apart right now to see if you can actually add RAM to this thing along with the soldered stuff 
Jul 30, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, assuming it is soldered
Jul 30, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, no RAM slots lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For cooling, they just have shitty thermal pads connected to this thing metal plate 
Jul 30, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The mobo is tiny though, like maybe 5in x 3in lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just turn it into a micro PC thing
Jul 30, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess the BIOS they're using is just like...a multi-PC thing they couldn't be bothered to customize for each device
Jul 30, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm still positive there's a way to install Android on this thing, just have to figure it out lol
Jul 30, 2019 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom seem happy today 
Jul 30, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, nothing seems to be able to identify whatever NAND chip this thing uses 
Jul 30, 2019 5:06 PM - Flame: tom which iView post links
Jul 30, 2019 5:06 PM - Flame: and specs.
Jul 30, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.iviewus.com/index.php/megatron.html <
Jul 30, 2019 5:18 PM - Flame: wow looks pretty shit
Jul 30, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolutely, yeah lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's something to fuck with, so that's nice
Jul 30, 2019 5:22 PM - Flame: but were did you get the idea that it can run android
Jul 30, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the BIOS, it has an option to run DroidBoot
Jul 30, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And to boot Android lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Droidboot does seem to be on this thing, but I can't figure out how to fully trigger it lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:34 PM - Flame: you pressed the power button and every other key
Jul 30, 2019 5:34 PM - Flame: ???
Jul 30, 2019 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First thing I tried, obviously lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:35 PM - Flame: lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:35 PM - Flame: im out of ideas.
Jul 30, 2019 5:35 PM - Flame: fuck.
Jul 30, 2019 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'd really matter anyways, there's no way to like...connect this thing to another PC to flash any images or anything if I did get into a bootloader lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Flame: no usb or sd slots?
Jul 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Flame: trash
Jul 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has an SD card slot, but Droidboot isn't a recovery, it's like Fastboot
Jul 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And full sized USB, but what am I gonna do, get a male to male USB cable? Lol
Jul 30, 2019 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually has a USB 3.0 port, kthx ;O;
Jul 30, 2019 5:41 PM - Flame: use that male to male usb
Jul 30, 2019 5:42 PM - Flame: ask about psio about it
Jul 30, 2019 5:42 PM - Flame: he knows what im talking about
Jul 30, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you probably have to "Burn" a SD card to make it bootable
Jul 30, 2019 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tablet has a feature like that for testing ROM's
Jul 30, 2019 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Requires a program that does something to the image, I think it like writes the keys encrypted like to let it boot
Jul 30, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgKFBgcyyAo try this one Tom
Jul 30, 2019 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already tried Android x86 
Jul 30, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't work?
Jul 30, 2019 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It had no touchscreen and the auto-rotate didn't work so it was always upside down lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that sucks donkey balls
Jul 30, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So missing drivers... hmmm
Jul 30, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try some stuff from the playstore?
Jul 30, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like google updates?
Jul 30, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I couldn't be bothered to try, would have to navigate everything backwards cuz it was upside down lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The keyboard and mouse worked fine, but wrong orientation lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right now I just pulled all the drivers they used with their premade slow Windows 10 thing, gonna try installing my complete stock version and then push the drivers and see if that will give me everything with a nice, fresh Windows install lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Linux?
Jul 30, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet Slitaz would run fantastic on it
Jul 30, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those super light distro's
Jul 30, 2019 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about it, but TBH I imagine it'd have worst driver issues lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe
Jul 30, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I am super surprised by them. Although Mint is about the only one I would bet on it working 100%
Jul 30, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://puppylinux.com/index.html#download This ones probably a close 2nd
Jul 30, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slitaz would be the literal fasted Linux but it's not for noobs. I would expect to have to download some cryptic drivers and install them from blobs at the command line.
Jul 30, 2019 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like get Windows running, use Aida 64 to get detailed hardware info download the garbage blobs and install those in Linux is a lot of tinkering... lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember days of fighting with old WiFi drivers....
Jul 30, 2019 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, even though this is fucky it's still better than old days lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeey, I did it!
Jul 30, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drivers all installed correctly, wifi now works!
Jul 30, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like everything works now lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It runs so much smoother with this clean install instead of their own image lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2019 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to image the drive and mess with all kinds of stuff lol
Jul 30, 2019 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yesss...image the drive before we fuck with stuff...
Jul 30, 2019 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oops lol
Jul 30, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/X8NeWRk.png 
Jul 30, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bzAvmk5.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 9:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kFaHl6s.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xUGivA0.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z43nETL.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 10:16 PM - Veho: I do have a Boba Fett PEZ dispenser somewhere, now all I need are the frozen Han Solo candies.
Jul 30, 2019 10:16 PM - Veho: Maybe I can make a mould...
Jul 30, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CG3utaJ
Jul 30, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1xcwFtm
Jul 30, 2019 10:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JseBEtG.png
Jul 30, 2019 10:52 PM - Veho: .I'm singing "air shawarma" to the tune of "My Sharona".
Jul 30, 2019 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mbul2Iv
Jul 30, 2019 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I would feel better about flying if they had that food Veho
Jul 30, 2019 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F3eXPrj
Jul 30, 2019 10:59 PM - Veho: Up until you hit some turbulence and the oxygen masks drop right next to the open flame.
Jul 30, 2019 11:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/c0gfS2i.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M1DMNDp
Jul 30, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bozufRQ
Jul 30, 2019 11:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MER9xpr.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uHOKZHR
Jul 30, 2019 11:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8Wzn7iP.jpg
Jul 30, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, that 2-in-1 is official "as good as it'll get" lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got awful speakers, and for some reason audio will play out of both speakers and whatever is plugged into the headphone jack lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it played 720P video just fine, so that's good 
Jul 30, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bathroom tablet? Lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Moonlight will run on it lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think it'd be useful for that lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if I were gonna do that, I'd just use my Shield Portable lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll probably be just tossed in a box with the rest of the laptops that never get used go 
Jul 30, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe put some old games on it and give it too kids?
Jul 30, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'd even be worth that lol
Jul 30, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The speed of the fucking flash chip is worse than an SD card 
Jul 31, 2019 12:01 AM - Veho: Has any update removed that retarded bug where the Switch can't do voice chat and requires a phone app to do it?
Jul 31, 2019 12:01 AM - Veho: Or are they sticking with that decision?
Jul 31, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there are like 1 or 2 games that work, but you still have to use a USB headset AFAIK
Jul 31, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So don't think you can do it in portable mode lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Fortnite was one of them
Jul 31, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But everything else, including Nintendo's shit game, yeah you need the retarded phone app
Jul 31, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah JK, don't need USB you can also use 3.5mm stuff
Jul 31, 2019 12:03 AM - Joe88: I wonder what was going through the online engineers mind at nintendo when he was setting all this up
Jul 31, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As if they had any network engineers. Probably some unpaid intern who said he had "networking experience!" on his resume
Jul 31, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that has to do with drivers for sound or something
Jul 31, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But what he meant was "yeah I setup my wifi all by myself!"
Jul 31, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Nintendo could make some custom drivers?
Jul 31, 2019 12:04 AM - Veho: It boggles the mind.
Jul 31, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait I think I am thinking about BT drivers and phone call stuff...
Jul 31, 2019 12:05 AM - Veho: The friggin DS had voice chat.
Jul 31, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not about drivers, since Fortnite seems to be able to do it just fine
Jul 31, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just Nintendo being ass backwards and not understanding how the modern internet works lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never use voice chat... every time I do it's embarrassing people "Why are you not on the radio" lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:05 AM - Joe88: and psp
Jul 31, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "I hear you use "apps" on your "cellular telephones" now! Lets use that for communicating on the Switch!"
Jul 31, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom have you tried Android on your Switch yet?
Jul 31, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a buggy mess, not worth bothering with
Jul 31, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have half a dozen devices that can do what the Switch can do within arms reach, without all the bugs
Jul 31, 2019 12:07 AM - Joe88: the bug list are pretty big
Jul 31, 2019 12:07 AM - Veho: Android is a buggy mess?
Jul 31, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe in a year or two, when it's actually somewhat stable 
Jul 31, 2019 12:08 AM - Joe88: my 10 year old phone runs android better, just not worth it
Jul 31, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm
Jul 31, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah Tom I got my RAM running at 3000Mhz  lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You get better DC and DS support, and whatever official "Android" games you want, but beyond that not worth the effort lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably blow up this chip but meh 3700X is better anyway  lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no news on my review PC 
Jul 31, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ghosted again ;O;
Jul 31, 2019 12:10 AM - Joe88: also where are the 3rd party aib 5700xt's
Jul 31, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure we'll get this email in a month: "Oh hey, sorry I forgot to send this! We saw some new Ryzen 3000 CPUs are coming out so we wanted to send you one of our builds with that instead of the other new Ryzen 3000 CPUs! Just a couple more weeks!"
Jul 31, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:12 AM - Joe88: do you get to keep it?
Jul 31, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think AMD said by mid August Joe lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:12 AM - Joe88: I saw sonyusa had to send their gaming pc back after the review
Jul 31, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 100% sure, when we originally got the promise of a review unit it was a $600 POS that I was gonna keep. Now that's it's a nice new Ryzen 3xxx PC (that I still don't know the specs on ) no idea if I can keep it or not lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Sony got a $1400 PC or something along those lines lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:15 AM - ComeTurismO: Sup y'all
Jul 31, 2019 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The original build they were gonna send is this one: https://skytechgaming.com/product/mark-iii/ < With all the stock stuff, no changes
Jul 31, 2019 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, their SSL cert on their damn site is broken so that's a good sign lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they just need a new SSL cert those things go bad all the time  lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (knows nothing about SSL certificates) lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They just have a name mismatch, need to have their unpaid intern who renewed it do a quick fix lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A8vdH-C108
Jul 31, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh crap Tom.... even I know tab A goes in slot B....
Jul 31, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That does not inspire confidence in that company lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are going to include that in your review?
Jul 31, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be scared to input my CC info in... lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not a massive hole, they put www.skytechgaming.com as the common name of the site when modern browsers don't use www anymore lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure if you tried going to the site on IE or something it wouldn't have the error lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:30 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_hermit
Jul 31, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: should be like https://skytechgaming.com lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, just skytechgaming.com, but yeah lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My link throws up the "your connection is not secure" lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm sure they probably lost some sales on their site cuz of that lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:33 AM - Veho: What kind of janky lame-ass company can't even fix their SSL cert, bah.
Jul 31, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's apparently been a whole 4 days since they updated it, maybe they just don't use their own site? Lol
Jul 31, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or even worse, maybe they use IE to access it 
Jul 31, 2019 12:34 AM - Veho: You can get trusted SSL certs on shared hosting accounts that cost $3/month.
Jul 31, 2019 12:34 AM - Veho: You jest, but IE is more paranoid about security issues than any other browser.
Jul 31, 2019 12:35 AM - Veho: Sure, nothing else works, but the security is always up to date.
Jul 31, 2019 12:35 AM - Veho: Your site might take 5 minutes to load, and only basic HTML will be displayed, but by Jove, it will be secure as fuck.
Jul 31, 2019 12:37 AM - Veho: I tried visiting imgur on my Windows phone and it gets stuck in an endless loop of recommending the imgur app, admitting they don't have an app for the OS I'm using, reverting back to browser, detecting it's a mobile browser, and then recommending the app again.
Jul 31, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol use Chrome?
Jul 31, 2019 12:41 AM - IncredulousP: lol IE has so many security flaws, you might as well install a virus yourself
Jul 31, 2019 12:55 AM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/oo8jI2z
Jul 31, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Joe88
Jul 31, 2019 12:58 AM - Veho: "Okay, where's the idiot we left in charge of nailing the carpet to the ground?"
Jul 31, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It took me reading the title tounderstand it
Jul 31, 2019 1:23 AM - Veho: I was just reading about that game Braid, it was popular and praised at some point, and I came across this paragraph:
Jul 31, 2019 1:24 AM - Veho: Blow has stated that there is more than one interpretation of the story; he "would not be capable" of explaining the whole story of the game in words, and said that the central idea is "something big and subtle and resists being looked at directly."
Jul 31, 2019 1:24 AM - Veho: And it gave me the shits.
Jul 31, 2019 1:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4IbkuC3.mp4
Jul 31, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Blow is a moron lol
Jul 31, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Made good games, but man he's an idiot
Jul 31, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think at one point a couple years ago he said women were "biologically incapable of being interested in technology" lol
Jul 31, 2019 1:41 AM - Veho: MY SQUISHY EMOTIONAL UTERUS PREVENTS ME FROM GRASPING HARD LOGICAL THINGS SUCH AS MOBILE PHONES
Jul 31, 2019 1:46 AM - Veho: No but seriously, bullshitting about "recontextualizing" and "deconstructing" is a key part of trying to sell your crap as "art".
Jul 31, 2019 1:46 AM - Veho: And "it's too big for your tiny mind to comprehend" doesn't exactly fly.
Jul 31, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Engine-Low-Profile-Cooler-CL-P051-AL06SL/dp/B07FKCQVXB/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvp?keywords=AM4+CPU+cooler&pd_rd_i=B07FKCQVXB&pd_rd_r=b40596d8-b3eb-4d43-937c-a696035efa1e&pd_rd_w=NCt5o&pd_rd_wg=Z42Xr&pf_rd_p=a6d018ad-f20b-46c9-8920-433972c7d9b7&pf_rd_r=CQBKMK6X66SMM3S4SC3V&qid=1564539121&s=gateway
Jul 31, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cool looking lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:18 AM - Veho: Cool.
Jul 31, 2019 2:19 AM - Veho: Looks less like a CPU cooler and more like the ARC reactor from Iron Man.
Jul 31, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Engine-Low-Profile-Cooler-CL-P032-CA06SL/dp/B01MCT9V18/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Thermaltake+engine&qid=1564539656&s=gateway&sr=8-1
Jul 31, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have a 70 watt one...
Jul 31, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda expensive lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still if I was building a computer on looks alone, that would be near the top of my list
Jul 31, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5JPZJW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1 thinking about ordering one of these, been hearing good things about the company
Jul 31, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The price is good the performance is better than stock 
Jul 31, 2019 2:24 AM - Duo8: oh it's the weird cooler
Jul 31, 2019 2:24 AM - Duo8: i kinda want one
Jul 31, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do too even though none of my CPU's would fit in that thermal envelope  lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:27 AM - Duo8: need a 120W version too
Jul 31, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 35 and 70 watts is all I could find lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:29 AM - Duo8: i need some help
Jul 31, 2019 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 on further looking on the design... They needed to add some heat pipes in like a spoke configuration with sort of L U shape hmmm would be nice.
Jul 31, 2019 2:29 AM - Duo8: i need to makw a career choice within the next 24 hours
Jul 31, 2019 2:29 AM - Duo8: *make
Jul 31, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Help with what? I will do my best lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh hmmm I usually pick what is most likely to be stable income VS almost any other factors
Jul 31, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I could have taken some higher paying jobs than the one I have now, but they where constantly firing people.
Jul 31, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I felt like short term gains VS long term stability was not worth it.
Jul 31, 2019 2:31 AM - Duo8: hmm i see
Jul 31, 2019 2:32 AM - Duo8: i guess "career" isn't the right word, i'm just picking something to study in-depth
Jul 31, 2019 2:32 AM - Duo8: has to be technology related
Jul 31, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Jul 31, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now AI seems to be hot
Jul 31, 2019 2:33 AM - Duo8: oh i suck at math so i can't do those things
Jul 31, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure math is the right path for AI research. At least not in the classical sense.
Jul 31, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I feel like true AI will be almost an accident like antibiotics. lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tech but no math, have you considered tech support? hmmm but do you live in India? lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:34 AM - Duo8: well "AI" right now requires math
Jul 31, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Jul 31, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AI assisted game development will be a huge thing in the coming years
Jul 31, 2019 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back to the days of a single person being able to make a game if they give up on normal things in life lol
Jul 31, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.teckknow.com/adata-launches-xpg-gammix-s50-pcie-gen4x4-m-2-2280-solid-state-drive/
Jul 31, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 5GB's a second? so slow... lol
Jul 31, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Xu1zYgp
Jul 31, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/the-original-diablo-is-now-playable-in-your-web-browser/
Jul 31, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tried this on my phone it worked lol
Jul 31, 2019 3:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YznXPrR.png
Jul 31, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would show her my pokemon
Jul 31, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y7XIMBM
Jul 31, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8oou6ZY


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 1, 2019)

Jul 31, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D1mGfAM
Jul 31, 2019 4:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vHkiJlg.jpg
Jul 31, 2019 4:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ag7Zvqm.jpg
Jul 31, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RVGAS6D
Jul 31, 2019 4:47 AM - Veho: Thanks, I hate it.
Jul 31, 2019 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 31, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho when do you think we will be able to get RGB dice or dice with LED screens
Jul 31, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RGB dice with the color change on bounce would be nice
Jul 31, 2019 5:07 AM - Veho: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Hot-sale-LED-dice-for-event_60253347423.html
Jul 31, 2019 6:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SWqqHrz.jpg
Jul 31, 2019 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Well this blows I just really started getting into the channel this year  https://www.tmz.com/2019/07/30/king-of-random-youtube-star-grant-thompson-dead-dies-paragliding-accident/
Jul 31, 2019 11:39 AM - IncredulousP: rip
Jul 31, 2019 12:38 PM - alivebacon: ...
Jul 31, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LwdBuyV
Jul 31, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiGMleWwYX0
Jul 31, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy my Pi 4 finally shipped 
Jul 31, 2019 3:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Happy tom 
Jul 31, 2019 3:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rVStJ9L.mp4
Jul 31, 2019 4:35 PM - Flame: happy tom day to you all.
Jul 31, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom lol
Jul 31, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ordered it Jun 24th, so it took them a little over a month for the 4GB RAM one to get back in stock lol
Jul 31, 2019 4:50 PM - Flame: is the pi any good as a day to day way to surf the net?
Jul 31, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine it could Flame they make like full OS's for it
Jul 31, 2019 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to me the most interesting use is setting up those like 128GB SD card images that have like "Best of Arcade and home console!!!" stuff
Jul 31, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/user/BS1ukNinja Like these
Jul 31, 2019 4:55 PM - Ericthegreat: The Nutella meme in the meme box is a good one
Jul 31, 2019 4:55 PM - Ericthegreat: Reminds me of me vs my wife when making a Nutella sandwich.
Jul 31, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you just want something to watch porn browse around, yeah it's not bad
Jul 31, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my Wife tried Nutella the first time with me... we both had a couple crackers with it (Captains Wafers) I went to work the next day, when I came home I sat on the computer for a few minutes to wind down. I asked "Hey where is that Nutella, I would like a snack" lol she looked sooo embarrassed turns out she ate the whole damned jar while I was at work.
Jul 31, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had a small bit of Nutella like once I think?
Jul 31, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then my wife ate it all lol
Jul 31, 2019 5:15 PM - Flame: i like Nutella much as the next guy. but damn do they put crack in US Nutella?
Jul 31, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well TBF she was pregnant at the time lol
Jul 31, 2019 5:18 PM - Flame: i once went to this crack den once, but they only had Nutella shit yo fam. i was like where is all the crack, cocaine and weed?
Jul 31, 2019 5:18 PM - Flame: so i put a cap in all of them
Jul 31, 2019 5:19 PM - Flame: now this is a story all about how my life got flipped turned upside down and I'd like to take a minute just sit right there I'll tell you how I become the prince of a town called GBAtemp
Jul 31, 2019 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom are we related?
Jul 31, 2019 5:21 PM - Flame: Tom is your long lost mothers lover
Jul 31, 2019 5:21 PM - Flame: aka your Dad
Jul 31, 2019 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom would need to be a time traveler
Jul 31, 2019 6:29 PM - DinohScene: He did do the nasty in the pasty
Jul 31, 2019 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh hey 
Jul 31, 2019 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would make me Fry or him? I can't remember lol
Jul 31, 2019 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Does pi 4 have type c
Jul 31, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/magpi/raspberry-pi-4-specs-benchmarks/  Np
Jul 31, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No
Jul 31, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2X USB 3.0 ports though lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it uses USB C for power 
Jul 31, 2019 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, still just full sized USB ports lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally I would rather full sized ports
Jul 31, 2019 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the only devices I have that even use that port so far are phones?
Jul 31, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Switch and my phone are the only two for me, yeah
Jul 31, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and my Laptop I guess
Jul 31, 2019 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6JxuEQhU18
Jul 31, 2019 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooooh
Jul 31, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much it will cost lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My monitor has a nipple joystick... lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It needs two that I can use at the same time... lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's $500 to "preorder" lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmmm not too bad
Jul 31, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, for a 1440p 144hz IPS monitor is not bad
Jul 31, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My monitor has 1ms but I think that's in game mode too....
Jul 31, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Colors seem a little washed out when I turn it on
Jul 31, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I just checked it game mode just made everything brighter
Jul 31, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah washed out lol
Jul 31, 2019 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, "
Jul 31, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Game mode" disables some quality settings so you get faster response times
Jul 31, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tyranny: Overlord Edition lol I misread this so badly....
Jul 31, 2019 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: "quality" settings
Jul 31, 2019 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't affect quality at all IMO
Jul 31, 2019 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just has its own preset, that's why it made everything brighter
Jul 31, 2019 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can just tweak the brightness afterwards
Jul 31, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? That's literally what Game Mode does, it disables or lessens image processing to decrease input lag 
Jul 31, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On older TVs it was just a color setting, but with any monitor advertised for "GAMING" that's what it does
Jul 31, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield Experience 8.0 is out now
Jul 31, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems a little snappier
Jul 31, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or it could have just done a bunch of maintenance lol
Jul 31, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/nvidia-shield-android-tv-android-pie/
Jul 31, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW_HBGTnFtw Flashing a 2070 Super into a 2080?
Jul 31, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What can I turn a 2080 Ti into  lol
Jul 31, 2019 10:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qLoEa5V.jpg
Jul 31, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho I wonder if that's related to the baby found in a freezer....
Jul 31, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/30/us/missouri-infant-freezer/index.html
Jul 31, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GKp3V1PiELk?t=66
Jul 31, 2019 10:13 PM - Veho: Fucked up elephant monstrosity is my favorite part.
Jul 31, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 31, 2019 10:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pDT4nR3
Jul 31, 2019 10:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YQEKM9U.jpg
Jul 31, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol he went full mustard
Jul 31, 2019 11:27 PM - Veho: You have to hand it to him.
Jul 31, 2019 11:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4lztlv5.png
Aug 1, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gEYeBaL
Aug 1, 2019 1:11 AM - Veho: So this "Super Smash Bros Ultimate" thing is called "Ultimate" because it will feature every video game character in existence (except Waluigi)?
Aug 1, 2019 1:12 AM - Veho: Because instead of releasing the game they just keep announcing new characters.
Aug 1, 2019 1:13 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: but why
Aug 1, 2019 1:13 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Smash has had its hay day
Aug 1, 2019 1:13 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: now its full of fan service
Aug 1, 2019 1:14 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: @Veho why don't you hack walugi in then?
Aug 1, 2019 1:23 AM - Veho: Why would I do that?
Aug 1, 2019 1:26 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: If you want walugi in smash so badly hack him in
Aug 1, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:12 PM - Veho: Because instead of releasing the game they just keep announcing new characters. < What do you mean instead of releasing the game? It's been out like 8 months now
Aug 1, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got done running around in Grand Theft Auto V in some sort of enhanced edition thing. More cars and HD textures and stuff lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The cops are so aggressive lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was just fucking around with that 2-in-1 lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you're right about it being able to boot an Android image from the SD card, I was fucking around in the BIOS and discovered an option to turn on "boot from file" mode which basically reads every storage device and you can then choose an EFI file to boot
Aug 1, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm thinking there must be some kind of version of Android they have with EFI support that you could like...launch from the SD card somehow lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried a few Linux distros and some other Android X86 distros, too lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Aug 1, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the Linux distros detected wifi or the touchpad
Aug 1, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a popular thing for some odd reason about that time that tablet was made
Aug 1, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And only one of the Android x86 builds was able to detected the touchpad and wifi, which was that one I tried a couple days ago lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sounds puzzling
Aug 1, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like some custom chips in there?
Aug 1, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's just chinese trash that doesn't have very good driver support lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought broadcom or Intel made all the wireless chips?
Aug 1, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Touch stuff is usually from synaptic or what ever lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the wifi chip is from Broadcom I'm pretty sure
Aug 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you run Aida 64 on it? grab all the hardware info? lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think they fucked up the drivers or something, cuz sometimes after I reboot back into Windows on it the wifi chip just doesn't get detected at all 
Aug 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom sounds like that one laptop I had it sucked balls....
Aug 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Aida64 didn't detect much of anything 
Aug 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jeeze lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, I still have no idea what the flash chip they used is, cuz nothing was able to detect anything
Aug 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like CrystalDiskInfo didn't even detect any storage lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think HWInfo just called it "Generic" and that was it
Aug 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In good new Shield TV got Android 9 today  lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whatever it is, it's slow as fucking shit lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I still need to get around to installing it
Aug 1, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fast SD card could be faster?
Aug 1, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It would be lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/X8NeWRk.png < These are the crystaldiskmark benchmarks
Aug 1, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10 fucking MB/s write 
Aug 1, 2019 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half tempted to install Windows to a little USB 3.0 thumb drive and just boot off that all the time lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of my SD cards except the truly ancient ones are faster than that
Aug 1, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my newest ones hit like 100MB's?
Aug 1, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm maybe 60ish
Aug 1, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could be thinking of the read speeds lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MicroSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME256GA-AM/dp/B072HRDM55/ref=sr_1_3?crid=A6FCR0WM0PCX&keywords=256gb+micro+sd+card&qid=1564623953&s=gateway&sprefix=25%2Caps%2C175&sr=8-3
Aug 1, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: says 100 read and 90 write
Aug 1, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but I noticed that depends on the files sizes
Aug 1, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: a bunch of smaller files like say a NES set slows down to like 50MB's
Aug 1, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just what it can peak at, not necessarily sequential
Aug 1, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, even that would be faster than this
Aug 1, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it support ready boost in Windows? lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, haven't really bothered to check lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I've spent more time in the BIOS and on Live USBs and install screens than I have in Windows on it
Aug 1, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt it would work much anyway lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knows lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All I know is I'm running out of shit to fuck with and I still haven't heard back on that damn review PC 
Aug 1, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they went belly up lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although they did fix the SSL error today, so that's maybe progress? lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that does offer hope
Aug 1, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope you get it, would like to hear about a decent build you could just buy lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half expecting them to wait on sending it until they list their new builds on their site lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like my next PC I may just have built for me... getting too old to wire shit lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think they said by the end of this month IIRC, so maybe I'll get an update by like Friday or something? Lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Review what they did send if they send nothing lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just send the parts to me, I'll build it for you ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Ah jeez, sorry Psi it looks like they sent you a GTX 770, not a GTX 2080 Ti Super! Shame, that is. Oh well!"
Aug 1, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't get my front mounted USB ports to work... not sure what I am doing wrong lol
Aug 1, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol GTAV looks amazing in 4K 
Aug 1, 2019 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah well I've been playing Super Mario 64 at 240p, so beat that ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Testing out the Pi 3 A+ thing that will be going in that Gameboy Pi thing I'm getting at some point lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: OC'd the GPU by a whopping 200mhz, from 300 to 500, so got that shit going real good ;O; lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You use some of those SD card builds from Arcade Punks?
Aug 1, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use the Windows stuff from them and love it lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, CBA to look through thousands of games lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just transfer whatever I feel like playing over WiFi, easier that way lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them are pretty nice Tom like "Best of the best" type collections.
Aug 1, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With artwork and fancy UI's lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDCWrWKO8FQ Get this review PC Tom lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think we already tried contacting NZXT and got no response 
Aug 1, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly all the big brand PC manufactures just kind of ignored us or said no lol
Aug 1, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Xotic and Skytech are the only two who have said yes AFAIK
Aug 1, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I knew the people I used to know lol
Aug 1, 2019 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/this-new-gaming-monitor-can-overdrive-its-response-time-to-a-crazy-low-04ms/
Aug 1, 2019 3:23 AM - Duo8: anyone need a love marriage specialist?
Aug 1, 2019 3:53 AM - Veho: In India?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 2, 2019)

Aug 1, 2019 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: WOO HOO 
Aug 1, 2019 4:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shield tv got update 8.0 
Aug 1, 2019 4:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/shield/software-update/
Aug 1, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fantastic
Aug 1, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speedy and stable
Aug 1, 2019 4:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Speedy huh?
Aug 1, 2019 4:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a lie.
Aug 1, 2019 4:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mine still installing after 25 minutes 
Aug 1, 2019 4:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 40 MINUTES 
Aug 1, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The update will take a while but worth it lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:32 AM - Veho: If you run this 3 hour update, you will save over 10,000 seconds' wait time over the course of a year, thanks to improved performance.
Aug 1, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it will just feel nicer to use 
Aug 1, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdxMfpJogNc This game looks pretty cool
Aug 1, 2019 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dark-paladin/bmjmglfpabdmibpdgninhjfiopdjigpo I like it... Chrome theme 
Aug 1, 2019 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Aug 1, 2019 7:13 AM - Veho: That "overview" of the game is one long ad for the game.
Aug 1, 2019 7:15 AM - Veho: Starting with "[studio x] has a history of awesome amazing games that combine the very best of everything into sublime life-altering experiences; let's see what new triumph awaits us."
Aug 1, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but the game still looks kinda cool 
Aug 1, 2019 8:48 AM - kenenthk: I have such a love hate relationshit with sprint
Aug 1, 2019 8:49 AM - kenenthk: Contracts almost out so my Bill's now $71 monthly coming from $40
Aug 1, 2019 8:49 AM - kenenthk: Then they apply $30 credit ‍
Aug 1, 2019 10:27 AM - Ericthegreat: Why the male symbol at the end?
Aug 1, 2019 11:43 AM - Flame: because ken wants the D
Aug 1, 2019 12:39 PM - Skelletonike: I thought it was because they applied the credit via insertion. :
Aug 1, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YRrDNFd
Aug 1, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fJraJA8
Aug 1, 2019 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/do6R-EO_p68?t=60
Aug 1, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZJlJJse
Aug 1, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/r41wj47JZQ0
Aug 1, 2019 4:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yo PSI
Aug 1, 2019 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They ruined the update on Nvidia shield 
Aug 1, 2019 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My screensaver doesn't show the weather or temperature anymore 
Aug 1, 2019 4:29 PM - p1ngpong: I am on strike until the switch sections are deleted!
Aug 1, 2019 4:29 PM - p1ngpong: WHOS WITH ME!?!?!?!?!?!
Aug 1, 2019 4:29 PM - p1ngpong: WE CAN HAVE OUR GBATEMP BACK!
Aug 1, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic
Aug 1, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol P1ngpong I think Switch owners run barter town...
Aug 1, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 1, 2019 4:36 PM - Memoir: I blame Canada
Aug 1, 2019 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dptkYNGHYXI
Aug 1, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/VLMBN6L.jpg
Aug 1, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Psi, I now know what my review PC will look like
Aug 1, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no detailed specs, but it looks pretty! lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can tell it's low or mid end though, cuz it's a GTX card and only 1 stick of RAM so 8GB lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess now, it'll be a Ryzen 3600, 8GB of RAM, and a GTX 1660
Aug 1, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a 1650, which would be disappointing lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One stick of RAM?
Aug 1, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is this Zimbabwe? lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I would barrow a stick from your machine when testing lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm for sure gonna be putting my RAM in it after I finish the review lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably my GPU, since even if it is a GTX 1660 Ti it'll be slower than my 1070
Aug 1, 2019 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-1660-zt-t16600d-10m/p/N82E16814500464
Aug 1, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After doing some Sherlock shit though, it's either going to be a 1660 or a 1660 Ti cuz these two cards are the only one that fit that picture lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-1660-ti-zt-t16610d-10m/p/N82E16814500461
Aug 1, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a different cooler too, the CPU will run faster longer with a better cooler. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5JPZJW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
Aug 1, 2019 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recommend this one if your not into RGB bling lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its the non Ti one Tom
Aug 1, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Count the fins next to where you plug in the power
Aug 1, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 on the Ti one and like 5 on the non Ti one.
Aug 1, 2019 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey you're right lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there we go, GTX 1660, 8GB of RAM, and probably an AMD 3600 lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably DDR4 2400 RAM or something lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be, yeah. Looks like it's from Team Group, just have to figure out which one now lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking for you now lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking at it, could be anything from 2666mhz to 3200mhz
Aug 1, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/team-8gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820331092
Aug 1, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be my guess though
Aug 1, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Team-T-Force-PC4-24000-3000MHz-TLGD416G3000HC16CDC01/dp/B06WGR1H8J/ref=sr_1_9?crid=3V7CEXQAQXG3G&keywords=teamgroup+ram+8gb+ddr4&qid=1564678417&s=electronics&sprefix=teamgroup+ram+8GB+DD%2Celectronics%2C164&sr=1-9
Aug 1, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol same
Aug 1, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although yours is cheaper by a few bucks but also slightly slower?
Aug 1, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far that's like $500 worth of parts, just need the mobo and the PSU and the case 
Aug 1, 2019 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I would guess yours from a system builder perspective cheaper is the winning card every time lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Aug 1, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mobo is going to be a B450 from the looks of it
Aug 1, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MSI or Giglebyte or Asus or ASRock
Aug 1, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and micro ATX too going by size
Aug 1, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leaning towards Asus because the Audio and the RAM slots and SATA position
Aug 1, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it has an M.2 slot, so that's nice
Aug 1, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And looks like an SSD for storage in the bottom
Aug 1, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No HDD though lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASRock-MicroATX-Motherboard-B450M-PRO4/dp/B07FVYKFXF/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=AMD+B450&qid=1564678776&s=gateway&sr=8-9
Aug 1, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one Tom
Aug 1, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad at all for a low end board it legit has all the features 99% of people will ever need
Aug 1, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 RAM stick lots and even some cooling on the VRMs
Aug 1, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, that looks right too
Aug 1, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ASRock is a solid mobo company
Aug 1, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they didn't go Gigglebyte  lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame they didn't at least put 2X4GB sticks in for dual channel mode.
Aug 1, 2019 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have cost more?
Aug 1, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe?
Aug 1, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure what the case will be, can't find anything on Newegg that looks the same lol.
Aug 1, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's pretty close to some NZXT cases though
Aug 1, 2019 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/oloy-4gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820821036?Description=ddr4%20Desktop%20RAM&cm_re=ddr4_Desktop_RAM-_-20-821-036-_-Product
Aug 1, 2019 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 sticks of that is as close as I could get and ouch its bad lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Tempered-Glass-Pre-Installed-CA-1M3-00M6WN-00/dp/B07SPJ3MFN/ < Found it 
Aug 1, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Case and CPU are the most expensive parts lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if your into RGB and basic computing tasks this ones for you and the budget is right on!
Aug 1, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the GPU is $240 lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More expensive than the CPU
Aug 1, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true forgot about that lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems kinda expensive for a 1050 Ti equivalent lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:10 PM - Chary: Y’all are some PC nerd detectives
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Chary: Fwiw it’s in the 500-650 budget iirc. That’s what the guy said at least
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's a GTX 1060 equivalent lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Chary: Then again this was pre-ryzen refresh
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1660-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti/4038vs3649  ouch
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 Ti is faster lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far I'm at $620 on total cost of the parts now lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/JJ6r29
Aug 1, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 1, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need storage, PSU, and then fans I guess
Aug 1, 2019 5:12 PM - Chary: Interesting. If the cost of the parts is 620, wtf they gonna charge for it I wonder
Aug 1, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably used a 250GB PCIe SSD card thing
Aug 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Chary: Or over 620, actually
Aug 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably add another $100-$150 for the missing parts, too
Aug 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chary they might have gotten a discount on bulk parts? Windows was probably a 12 dollar key from some shady place online
Aug 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So ~$750-ish, not counting a Windows install
Aug 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Chary: It’s called the Archangel, if I didn’t mention before
Aug 1, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I would guess they'll charge $900
Aug 1, 2019 5:14 PM - Chary: Gotta say, it’s been a long road but they’ve been the only ones willing to provide a unit
Aug 1, 2019 5:14 PM - Chary: Maybe now Sony did the rental review I can shove that in some other companies faces...lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too fucking long 
Aug 1, 2019 5:15 PM - Chary: One UK company said we have 0 pc coverage lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well we would for sure if we had some stuff to review I am sure
Aug 1, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jeez Chary why can't you post more PC news 
Aug 1, 2019 5:16 PM - Chary: 
Aug 1, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol PC Master Race demands it!!!
Aug 1, 2019 5:16 PM - Scarlet: Damn Scottish overseas
Aug 1, 2019 5:16 PM - Chary: Unless it’s hardware, I think everything is pretty well covered. It’s just an annoyingly filled Nintendo week ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nintendo knows how to flood
Aug 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Chary: Brb writing Fortnite news
Aug 1, 2019 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I knew how to write reviews in some form of English that made sense I would lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:18 PM - Chary: https://www.nintendo-insider.com/pc-building-simulator-releasing-on-nintendo-switch/
Aug 1, 2019 5:18 PM - Chary: Nintendo and PC in one ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Review copy of that for me pls ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 30 hours in that on PC ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chary
Aug 1, 2019 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I looked at it, couldn't bring myself to play it lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Its pretty relaxing TBH
Aug 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After like building 20 computers a day as a job you kind of just only want to build your own and maybe a friends lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The story mode is just you fixing and upgrading other people's PCs lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cases back then... used to cut myself constantly lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Story mode?
Aug 1, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Friends : How do you cut your hands so much? (I couldn't really answer them with the full truth lol)
Aug 1, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was under a weird government contract lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still can't claim it on taxes or anything lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what they where doing with those machine lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them had like 512MB's of RAM back when 32MB's was considered an ass ton lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's just you in an office building, people send you emails asking them to fix shit (replace HDDs, remove viruses) and then they ship all the shit to you and you buy shit lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's therapeutic ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I paid like 300 dollars for 16MB's so 512 was probably crazy expensive lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, I paid $25 for 16MB last year ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol deal master 
Aug 1, 2019 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember one technician guy on the phone with Kingston screaming that we had an entire tray of bad RAM lol "We got over half a million dollars worth of bad RAM here....."
Aug 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Another technician got fired for stealing a tray of it lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Back in the olllld old days my dad used to solder chips to RAM boards
Aug 1, 2019 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was installing these things like crazy we used those chips that leaned at an angle
Aug 1, 2019 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DIPS or DIMS? I can't remember lol
Aug 1, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SIPPS?
Aug 1, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sims?
Aug 1, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Single Inline Memory Modules?
Aug 1, 2019 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever they sucked too lol although I never zapped any
Aug 1, 2019 6:02 PM - DinohScene: SIMM
Aug 1, 2019 6:02 PM - DinohScene: yeh
Aug 1, 2019 6:02 PM - DinohScene: I remember those
Aug 1, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/clXG8Ci
Aug 1, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BJ56SBx
Aug 1, 2019 7:10 PM - Veho: You can't log into imgur via mobile browser as of today, they're forcing the app.
Aug 1, 2019 7:11 PM - Veho: Fuck'em.
Aug 1, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, "use our shitty broken mobile app, or fuck you!"
Aug 1, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best tactic
Aug 1, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VoX04LO
Aug 1, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I use the desktop browser mode?
Aug 1, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my phone?
Aug 1, 2019 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: not like the mobile website worked anyway
Aug 1, 2019 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Any time I followed a link it would just redirect me to the imgur front page until I got the app
Aug 1, 2019 8:08 PM - Veho: I can't find the option to switch to the desktoo version.
Aug 1, 2019 8:08 PM - Veho: It used to be in the profile settings.
Aug 1, 2019 8:09 PM - Veho: But to do that I would have to log in, sooo...
Aug 1, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well on Chrome there's an option in the browser itself to use desktop sites for whatever
Aug 1, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if Windows phone has Chrome though lol
Aug 1, 2019 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a browser that supports changing your user agent, you can just change it to "Desktop"
Aug 1, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Firefox has that option too
Aug 1, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Firefox has got to be on windows phone right? Firefox is on everything
Aug 1, 2019 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's not 
Aug 1, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe Opera?
Aug 1, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ew
Aug 1, 2019 9:04 PM - Flame: dun dun duuuuuun
Aug 1, 2019 9:04 PM - Flame: internet explorer for windows phone
Aug 1, 2019 9:50 PM - IncredulousP: oh yeah, windows phones are a thing
Aug 1, 2019 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: are nokia still making windows phones? they were pretty much the only ones, and only because MS bought them
Aug 1, 2019 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but even they finally jumped on the android bandwagon
Aug 1, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the last Windows Phone MS made was in like...2016
Aug 1, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they've stopped support for the "OG" Windows Phone, and moved it on to "Windows 10 Mobile" which is basically just Windows Phone version 10 lol
Aug 1, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think they're stopping support for this year at some point IIRC
Aug 1, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame just when the hardware was catching up lol
Aug 1, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They had some super cool flagship phone they were supposed to make in like 2013 or something that they ended up scrapping cuz sales just weren't going far
Aug 1, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I honestly think might've helped, it was supposed to have 3D touch support and some really nice camera and such
Aug 1, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stuff that would've been like "years ahead!" in 2013 or whatever
Aug 1, 2019 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think now with dual channel RAM and better CPU's and GPU's Windows on phones could be great
Aug 1, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Documents on the go and all the windows goodies that are a pain on Android could have been a business seller
Aug 1, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Windows Phone wasn't full Windows Psi lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cortana could have been a selling feature lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was still a mobile ARM OS
Aug 1, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it should have been the full version lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buffalo chicken strips and Brussel sprouts for dinner... lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, full Windows would be too bloated for a mobile device IMO
Aug 1, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We ran out of a lot of stuff so we just made chicken fried rice for dinner today lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Tom my phone specs blow that tablet you got out of the water lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta order the shopping tomorrow lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still ARM, and ARM is bad ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicken fried rice is awesome lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Tom lol 8 cores at 2.5Ghz and 6GB's of DDR4 in dual channel mode 
Aug 1, 2019 11:09 PM - ArugulaZ: buffalo chicken and brussels sprouts? Better stay away from open flames for a while
Aug 1, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Aug 1, 2019 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it's still tiny ARM cores 
Aug 1, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't noticed much slowdown in anything on it
Aug 1, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PDF files open and zoom in and out good, games work great, emulation and video is good even up too 1080P (the screens native res)
Aug 1, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even 3D games like WarHammer 40K Freeblade looks pretty lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wont be confused with GTAV on the PC anytime soon but better than PS2 for sure 
Aug 1, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's all mobile apps, full PC shit would be trash ;O;
Aug 1, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was playing Diablo in the browser on it  lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I started playing it in ePSXe and found it was better that way  lol
Aug 1, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pixeltoys.freeblade&hl=en_US
Aug 1, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW this is a good game for a phone game
Aug 1, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, I can never bother to play "serious" games on my phone lol
Aug 2, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xeno scum!!! lol
Aug 2, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/14696/gskill-reveals-trident-z-neo-ddr43800-cl14-kit-for-amd-ryzen-3000
Aug 2, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much the 32GB kit will run...
Aug 2, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm guessing around 350 dollars at least
Aug 2, 2019 1:32 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 300 doler? not good
Aug 2, 2019 2:18 AM - Devin: That speed though. Damn.
Aug 2, 2019 2:19 AM - Devin: Here I am with my 2400Mhz DDR3 RAM. Just can't justify upgrading my setup.
Aug 2, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a theory on RAM, the higher end stuff of course will always benefit any setup faster IS faster after all, but I feel like more cores will make the best use of the faster stuff
Aug 2, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta keep all those cores fed with data if you want to keep them working
Aug 2, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/08/01/1832249/scientists-are-making-human-monkey-hybrids-in-china Damn now I could really be a monkeys uncle... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 3, 2019)

Aug 2, 2019 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that is true only if your programs take advantage of all the cores
Aug 2, 2019 10:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: but for gaming anyway, the performance improvement you see from faster ram is much smaller than the improvement you see from getting cheaper ram and spending the extra on better CPU/GPU (when building a new pc)
Aug 2, 2019 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: and replacing all of your ram in an existing pc just to get faster speed is a huge waste of money
Aug 2, 2019 11:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Is worth it if your going up from like 2gb or somthing
Aug 2, 2019 11:14 AM - Ericthegreat: @ psi that's really fucked up
Aug 2, 2019 11:14 AM - Ericthegreat: Might be the most fucked up thing I've ever read
Aug 2, 2019 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes of course but i said "just to get faster speed"
Aug 2, 2019 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: no, that's called progress
Aug 2, 2019 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is a little bit fucked up though
Aug 2, 2019 12:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's just cause we've been conditioned to think that such experiments are bad
Aug 2, 2019 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: over time stuff like this will become the norm
Aug 2, 2019 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone has got to push forward to make that progress so we don't have to rely on transplants that are usually not available
Aug 2, 2019 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5J2jTJ1Dik
Aug 2, 2019 12:50 PM - Skelletonike: Oh holidays, sweet sweet holidays
Aug 2, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-is-such-a-hit-it-almost-outsold-intels-entire-cpu-range
Aug 2, 2019 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just about to post that lol
Aug 2, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not surprised TBH, Zen 2 so far has turned out to be pretty great beyond the "not all cores can hit boost clocks" thing
Aug 2, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect that all cores thing will be ironed out eventually
Aug 2, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's designed that way apparently
Aug 2, 2019 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: so is intel though
Aug 2, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So is Intel what? All the cores have been capable of hitting their advertised boost clocks
Aug 2, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In their last few releases*
Aug 2, 2019 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but you get very little boost if all cores are in use so they may as well just call that all-core boost the base clock
Aug 2, 2019 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the result is the same, the difference is just in what they call it
Aug 2, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Binning issues lol
Aug 2, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/sa4g23l0w1e31.jpg
Aug 2, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So? That's not the issue. The issue is that only some cores in Zen 2 can hit their advertised turbo speeds in single thread loads
Aug 2, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If XYZ program decides to use whatever single thread for performance, and it chooses the one that can't turbo, you lose performance
Aug 2, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's why that Ryzen Scheduler thing drops tempuratures so much
Aug 2, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not a massive problem, since apparently Windows 10 has a new scheduler that's designed to assign high performance cores to single threaded tasks, but if you're not on the latest release or if you use some other OS that kind of is
Aug 2, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably going to be the future though... kind of surprised they don't already do like a grid with lower clocked cores separating the faster cores for better heat dissipation
Aug 2, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4 2Ghz cores for OS and back end crap and 4 4.5Ghz cores for hot speedy things
Aug 2, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the outside cores could be the faster ones or the inside ones where cooling is best? (not a thermal expert by far lol)
Aug 2, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That exists for ARM, with big.little
Aug 2, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Aug 2, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't think that'd be super useful for desktop use, since you kinda want fast speeds all the time 
Aug 2, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Laptops and tablets would be a use case, though
Aug 2, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Intel had a PoC like that, they had some Core iWhatever paired with some Atom cores
Aug 2, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what they're going to call those, I think it was like Lakefront or something
Aug 2, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swamp Lake  lol
Aug 2, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techradar.com/news/intel-lakefield < Ah, Lakefield I guess lol
Aug 2, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't AMD supposed to be putting ARM cores in with it's normal ones?
Aug 2, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I do have some sort of weird option for SoC voltage...
Aug 2, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's for servers IIRC
Aug 2, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it would be cool for Android emulation but I couldn't think of any other uses?
Aug 2, 2019 6:29 PM - Flame: tom new Linux Mint update
Aug 2, 2019 6:29 PM - Flame: cool beans
Aug 2, 2019 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy, NES came in and it's all working and such 
Aug 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The poster that came with it is also in really good condition, no holes or anything
Aug 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just creased from being folded lol
Aug 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/z23aNlE.jpg
Aug 2, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful Tom posting Nintendo IP lol
Aug 2, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 2, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: The fact it's lying on a kids' rocking chair makes it better.
Aug 2, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have that one
Aug 2, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: That mobile browser / imgur gripe was about the Chrome browser on an Android phone. The Wondows phone is too confusing for imgur's system to try to pull any shit.
Aug 2, 2019 8:48 PM - Veho: "It says mobile browser but it's Windows, AAAARGH HEAD ASSPLODE IMGUR IS OVER CAPACITY 503 ERROR I DIE NOW". I'm getting tired of that particular error message.
Aug 2, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well then you can just tick Desktop site in the settings and it'll work just fine lol
Aug 2, 2019 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/JN83NTg.jpg see ;O;
Aug 2, 2019 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I uploaded that FROM MY PHONE
Aug 2, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Decided to order some cheap chinese food for dinner
Aug 2, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So good 
Aug 2, 2019 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I say cheap but I spent $20 for just me lol
Aug 2, 2019 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn cat is expensive lol
Aug 2, 2019 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 2, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: General Tso's chicken combo with 2x crab ragoon and an order of chinese donuts 
Aug 2, 2019 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lasts me two meals, so I guess technically it's $10 a meal ;O; lol
Aug 2, 2019 9:25 PM - Veho: I ate "Chinese" today too.
Aug 2, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get General Tsos shrimp so good...
Aug 2, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Add some cashews lol
Aug 2, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I place I've been ordering it from the last few times is new, and they're so damn good
Aug 2, 2019 9:27 PM - Veho: KFC has a bucket of rice, nuggets and sweet chili sauce that they call "Chinese bucket" for some reason.
Aug 2, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, my new favorite chinese place
Aug 2, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Aug 2, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Love me some chinese KFC!
Aug 2, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost as good as a Burger King taco!
Aug 2, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Burger kings bbq is good
Aug 2, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The BK near me is super shit, so I don't usually go there often
Aug 2, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Food is always super greasy, the people working there are dumb as fuck and forget to add shit all the time
Aug 2, 2019 9:32 PM - Veho: You'd think not adding shit to food would be a good thing.
Aug 2, 2019 9:32 PM - Veho: But you do you.
Aug 2, 2019 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 2, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered a burger once and they just completely forgot to put the burger in the bag. How do you do that?
Aug 2, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom here most of the fast food places I can't leave the parking lot until I check
Aug 2, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The McDonald that's like 2 minutes away from me is one of the few places I don't have to check, they always seem to do good
Aug 2, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Always fresh fries every time I go, which is nice
Aug 2, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fresh flies
Aug 2, 2019 10:36 PM - Joe88: Most didnt even graduate primary school so not really surprised
Aug 2, 2019 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Beavis and Butthead at Burger World?
Aug 2, 2019 10:59 PM - Flame: McBurger Queen
Aug 2, 2019 10:59 PM - Flame: i should patent that
Aug 2, 2019 11:17 PM - designgears: why, you took it from that stupid youtube video
Aug 2, 2019 11:21 PM - Flame: i did?
Aug 2, 2019 11:23 PM - Flame: switch has android.
Aug 2, 2019 11:24 PM - Flame: my chromebook was promised android
Aug 2, 2019 11:24 PM - Flame: and it never did
Aug 2, 2019 11:24 PM - Flame: 
Aug 3, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android is best get Android naow!!!!
Aug 3, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2019 12:53 AM - Duo8: is a vega 64 worth an extra $67 over a vega 56?
Aug 3, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh. You get like maybe 10% better performance with the 64, so if that's worth ~$70 to you sure
Aug 3, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO probably not
Aug 3, 2019 1:19 AM - Duo8: hmm ok
Aug 3, 2019 1:19 AM - Duo8: just gonna oc that blower 56
Aug 3, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ewww blower cooler
Aug 3, 2019 1:35 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 
Aug 3, 2019 1:35 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: vega 64 is out?
Aug 3, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only for 2 years now, yeah.
Aug 3, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/real-people-starring-in-porn-games-is-a-surreal-new-frontier/
Aug 3, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally a game for me!!!
Aug 3, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn Tycoon would be nice....
Aug 3, 2019 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone played ff8? i have no fucking idea where to go


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 4, 2019)

Aug 3, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/c7x4EKj.jpg
Aug 3, 2019 5:35 AM - Veho: Pirate walks into a bARRRR.
Aug 3, 2019 5:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hjZrkJy.jpg
Aug 3, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PSSf0hZ.jpg
Aug 3, 2019 6:36 AM - T-hug: A sheep walks into a baaaaaa
Aug 3, 2019 6:55 AM - Veho: A dyslexic man walks into a bra.
Aug 3, 2019 8:29 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol psi I just read that.
Aug 3, 2019 12:37 PM - Flame: Test your might, Test your might, Test your might, Test your might.
Aug 3, 2019 12:38 PM - Flame: MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aug 3, 2019 12:43 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: test your balls
Aug 3, 2019 1:16 PM - Ryccardo: wouldn't that be test icles?
Aug 3, 2019 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm, leftover cheap-but-not-cheap chinese food for breakfast 
Aug 3, 2019 1:55 PM - DinohScene: Leftover kebab <З
Aug 3, 2019 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am heating up some potato wedges and broccoli
Aug 3, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to decide on lunch before work lol
Aug 3, 2019 2:11 PM - Flame: broccoli.... fancy do you want some caviar to go with that?
Aug 3, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: left over pizza here
Aug 3, 2019 3:05 PM - IncredulousP: peanut butter toast, milk, protein milkshake. I'm such a fatty...
Aug 3, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 3, 2019 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: why protein milkshake?
Aug 3, 2019 5:39 PM - x65943: Pretty similar to my breakfast, peanut butter, rice bread, cereal, apple, pea protein in almond milk (tastes like trash btw)
Aug 3, 2019 5:40 PM - x65943: I eat Crazy Richard's peanut butter - there is only one ingredient: ground peanut
Aug 3, 2019 6:30 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I've been suspended twice lol
Aug 3, 2019 6:36 PM - IncredulousP: there is no such thing as peanut butter with ingredients other than peanuts (or salt)
Aug 3, 2019 6:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: Is it just me or did temp make the font smaller?
Aug 3, 2019 6:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: font on everything
Aug 3, 2019 6:43 PM - GamerzHell9137: everything looks so small
Aug 3, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's genetics 
Aug 3, 2019 6:55 PM - IncredulousP: i think it's you
Aug 3, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2019 7:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOING 
Aug 3, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bong!
Aug 3, 2019 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you ever play with bongos?
Aug 3, 2019 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is a donkey kong game where you can use Bongos. 
Aug 3, 2019 9:09 PM - IncredulousP: oh man that's right, such a frustrating game
Aug 3, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never played it but i did play that donkey kong racing game where you use the wiimote and nunchuk as drumsticks to move left and right
Aug 3, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played Samba Do Amigo I wanted those bongo things for the GameCube but my wife didn't think they looked fun 
Aug 3, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii Saba DI Amigo was fun lol
Aug 3, 2019 10:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PUsyrq0.mp4
Aug 3, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always wanted to try that Donkey Kong bongo game
Aug 3, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nobody would buy me the bongos 
Aug 3, 2019 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if I ever win the lotto we going to try them out lol
Aug 3, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 3, 2019 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're like $20 on eBay I guess
Aug 3, 2019 10:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PAh62E4.jpg
Aug 3, 2019 10:54 PM - Veho: You always wanted to be king of the bongo, king of the bongo bong?
Aug 3, 2019 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol those sick beats
Aug 3, 2019 10:57 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hey veho
Aug 3, 2019 10:57 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: gib account
Aug 3, 2019 10:58 PM - Veho: no
Aug 3, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Veho sharing is caring!!!
Aug 3, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2019 11:12 PM - Veho: Depends on what you share.
Aug 3, 2019 11:13 PM - Veho: Candy, yes.
Aug 3, 2019 11:13 PM - Veho: STDs, no.
Aug 3, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/wisconsin-health-official-urges-people-to-stop-vaping-a-1836921788/amp
Aug 3, 2019 11:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: this sounds like what is known as popcorn lung
Aug 3, 2019 11:32 PM - Megadriver94: >Gizmodo
Aug 3, 2019 11:33 PM - Megadriver94: That site is about as reliable as The Mary Sue and Kotaku.
Aug 3, 2019 11:33 PM - Megadriver94: TO thll with them
Aug 3, 2019 11:33 PM - Megadriver94: *to hell with them
Aug 3, 2019 11:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/99IJZ57.mp4
Aug 3, 2019 11:36 PM - Veho: We get it, you vape.
Aug 3, 2019 11:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/82mzVUv.mp4
Aug 3, 2019 11:42 PM - Megadriver94: >implying I vape
Aug 3, 2019 11:42 PM - Megadriver94: Nope, you assume false
Aug 3, 2019 11:42 PM - Megadriver94: I myself don't vape
Aug 3, 2019 11:45 PM - Veho: And you don't meme, either.
Aug 3, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Darth Vape pray I do not inhale any further!!!
Aug 3, 2019 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: popcorn lung has never been known to be caused by vaping and the fears were overblown so if they find out this was actually from vaping that would be huge news, but they didn't even do tests to confirm it before the news post was made sooo...
Aug 3, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He's more vape than man now...
Aug 3, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3vnW2xunbHI
Aug 4, 2019 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: darth vader hotboxing his helmet up
Aug 4, 2019 12:03 AM - Veho: That heavy breathing of his? Vape.
Aug 4, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1PwYcMhS11U
Aug 4, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Wpx6XnankZ8
Aug 4, 2019 12:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: @TheRealJdbye Not to mention every single cigarette tested had 10x more diacetyl (the popcorn lung-causing chemical) in it than any vape juice tested had.
Aug 4, 2019 12:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: IIRC
Aug 4, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes hey 
Aug 4, 2019 12:42 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: what does iirc mean?
Aug 4, 2019 12:42 AM - Veho: If I Recall Correctly.
Aug 4, 2019 12:43 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: are you sure?
Aug 4, 2019 12:43 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: why not just say if i recall correctly?
Aug 4, 2019 12:43 AM - Veho: Takes too long to type.
Aug 4, 2019 12:43 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: and wtf does lmfao mean?
Aug 4, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Internet Internet relay chat
Aug 4, 2019 12:43 AM - Veho: Can't be arsed.
Aug 4, 2019 12:44 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: It means cant be arsed?
Aug 4, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: WTF is where the fart
Aug 4, 2019 12:44 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: see this is why i dont go in the shoutbox
Aug 4, 2019 12:44 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: there's no hentai in here 
Aug 4, 2019 12:44 AM - Memoir: I can fix that..
Aug 4, 2019 12:45 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: who are you?
Aug 4, 2019 12:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey PsiRo, Veho, Jdbye, et al
Aug 4, 2019 12:45 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: And what the hell is a shoutbox?
Aug 4, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2019 12:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It's the cesspool of the internet.
Aug 4, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoutbox is when you yell real loud into a vagina
Aug 4, 2019 12:46 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: chrome sucks get firefox
Aug 4, 2019 12:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And sometimes it echoes
Aug 4, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2019 12:46 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: who are you anyways?
Aug 4, 2019 12:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm just some old fart
Aug 4, 2019 12:47 AM - Veho: Farts sometimes echo.
Aug 4, 2019 12:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The best ones do
Aug 4, 2019 12:48 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: lol
Aug 4, 2019 12:48 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: You wanna start a argument? go onto any fortnite subreddit and say its the worst game
Aug 4, 2019 12:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How is your fasmily Veho?
Aug 4, 2019 12:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *family
Aug 4, 2019 12:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Vulpes Abnocto: @TheRealJdbye Not to mention every single cigarette tested had 10x more diacetyl (the popcorn lung-causing chemical) in it than any vape juice tested had.
Aug 4, 2019 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: and thats just the worst case scenario
Aug 4, 2019 12:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Jdbye, well if you ever hear of someone getting popcorn lung from smoking, then it might be a point to worry over.
Aug 4, 2019 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: 2:48 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: You wanna start a argument? go onto any fortnite subreddit and say its the worst game
Aug 4, 2019 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: or go basically anywhere and say that
Aug 4, 2019 12:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Until then, it's a scare tactic in my opinion
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: vul: i meant the worst case scenario for ecigs
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if that's ever happened though
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: why does https://gbatemp.net/admion not exist?
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What about those modded vape things that can do like massive clouds?
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause you spelled it wrong
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: vaping's bad for you
Aug 4, 2019 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're not modded they are just called mods
Aug 4, 2019 12:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: and no, that doesn't change anything
Aug 4, 2019 12:51 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: _can you run nintendo 64 games on a vape?_
Aug 4, 2019 12:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: no but they can run flappy bird
Aug 4, 2019 12:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The better juice companies knew about diacetyl before it was in the news. I had a bottle of mine recalled due to the chemical. Took it back, and was given a bottle of the new formula to replace it. The reputable companies voluntarily took care of that problem.
Aug 4, 2019 12:51 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
Aug 4, 2019 12:51 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: funny
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: IDKGUY, the number one cause of death is living.
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: flappy bird on vape: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xUCYTZK3rE
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I have a name
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Its called idontknowwhattoputhere
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: You cant be arsed to copy and paste it?
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, and that name is too long to type
Aug 4, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Living is just having a good time dying
Aug 4, 2019 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have that vape and i could never get "game mode" to show up
Aug 4, 2019 12:53 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yes, that's correct
Aug 4, 2019 12:53 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I've been suspended twice 
Aug 4, 2019 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: copy pasting is as much work as just typing it in
Aug 4, 2019 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: just call him idkwtph
Aug 4, 2019 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: that'll confuse him
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: /shrug
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: this is why i stay away from discord
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: to many hobo's and tramps
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Jdbye: cool video. Unfortunately the mod only has enough room to store a short (2-3 second) animation. Sadly you cannot play games on mods.....yet (unless you count the vape mod thatr was also an iPhone case)
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: no one mentioned discord?
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WExUDLEldzI
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I'm just tired
Aug 4, 2019 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Vul: did he say it was just an animation?
Aug 4, 2019 12:55 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: It is 2am over here :ninja2:
Aug 4, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best. Mod
Aug 4, 2019 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't have audio on since i'm listening to a chiptune stream
Aug 4, 2019 12:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: No, he claimed there were controls, at the end of the video
Aug 4, 2019 12:55 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats chiptune?
Aug 4, 2019 12:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: But I sell mods. I know that one. I have one similar
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: You sell mods?
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, I work in a vape shop and sell vape mods
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: why do people sell mods?
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: oh i thought you meant game mods
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Not this time
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: so have you tried game mode?
Aug 4, 2019 12:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: flappy bird is not a complex game, it can fit in very little memory
Aug 4, 2019 12:57 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: very little wam?
Aug 4, 2019 12:57 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Run it on telegraph then
Aug 4, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: idkwtph: retro game music type stuff
Aug 4, 2019 12:57 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The controller chips on vape mods aren';t nearly complex enough to do that. If the board inside were replaced and it could not be used for vaping anymore, it's potentially possible
Aug 4, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: you could do that but it would be slow 
Aug 4, 2019 12:57 AM - Megadriver94: Flappy Bird but with more hazards and its on Atari 2600
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Megadriver94: Make it HAPPPEN
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: who the hell is this?>
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: what do you mean Vul, it requires like zero complexity
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Why is everyone just popping in and out of the shoutbox
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: look what people can fit in just 4KB, there's a whole demoscene around it
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hekate fits with only bytes of code
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: so
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: /shrug
Aug 4, 2019 12:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *shrug* I'd love to be proven wrong. Maybe one of the touchscreen mods could run a game
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Aren't there smart vapes?
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Vapes tend to be smarter than the people using them. Define "smart"
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE1E0w3SoDo
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Like smart watches dummy
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is a better video
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: guy even says you can't vape with that firmware installed
Aug 4, 2019 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess i never tried that specific firmware version
Aug 4, 2019 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and yes it definitely has controls
Aug 4, 2019 1:00 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats the weccomended ammount of deccieat5ed wam i swohould have to swrever
Aug 4, 2019 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think they did it as an april fools joke or something
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: what is with the switch section?
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's the eVic mini, and he says in the middle of the video that you cannot vape on the mod while the flappy bird firmware is installed. But I will concede that he actually did have it running
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: all these n00bs posting the same question
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mod 9001 it's over 9000!!!
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk why he removes the battery to do a firmware update, i never did that
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Vul i already said that
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: vapes have firmware updates?
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: what
Aug 4, 2019 1:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Caught your words after I was done typing.
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Of course they do
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah, that firmware is only available for vtc mini
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk: most of them do
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: debatable if it's really useful
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: what is this world
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: we have vapes with firmware versions
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats next? my shit has a update?
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they can add support for more wire types for temperature control and such
Aug 4, 2019 1:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I've seen some updates that were useful. I've seen others that ruined the mods
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: As if anybody uses temp control
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that you can't define your own wire types anyway but that's a bit of a hassle
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: true lol
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: This is why i never go on the shoutbox at this time
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: why, vaping talk? i've never seen vaping talk in the shoutbox before
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk what you're talking about
Aug 4, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems a rather silly reason to avoid the shoutbox
Aug 4, 2019 1:04 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: half of the time i'm ranting on some arsehole in pm's
Aug 4, 2019 1:04 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: some guy who wants a argument
Aug 4, 2019 1:04 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Do you like to argue?
Aug 4, 2019 1:04 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Depends
Aug 4, 2019 1:05 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: If its bashing some stupid noob in the switch section then yes
Aug 4, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it could be worse they could invite you to a lemon party
Aug 4, 2019 1:05 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: All them noobs contribute nothing to the form!
Aug 4, 2019 1:05 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Useless questions over and over again!
Aug 4, 2019 1:05 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Argument Clinic  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohDB5gbtaEQ
Aug 4, 2019 1:06 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: nice attempt at a rickr oll
Aug 4, 2019 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: did not know the chips used in vapes were that weak though, but i guess it makes sense since they are purpose made
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: why are we talking about vapes? rename this to the vapebox!
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: .......I'm 40 years old. If I rick roll you, it will be done in a far more elaborate and impressive way
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can someone make.a C64 vape?
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi have you seen the modern rogue? they keep joking about lemon party and i think one of the guys doesn't know what it means
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Yeah.... you don't sound 40
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The chips have to be purpose made to handle the high currents necessary for the heating elements
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk: nah it will stay the shitbox 
Aug 4, 2019 1:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: .......urm, thank you?
Aug 4, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol The Real Jdbye that's hilarious
Aug 4, 2019 1:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: well technically the current doesn't have to go through the main chip but yeah
Aug 4, 2019 1:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: early ecigs probably used off the shelf general purpose buck/boost converters and microcontrollers
Aug 4, 2019 1:08 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I got suspended twice for nothing
Aug 4, 2019 1:09 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: True, and most all of them had problems with overheating
Aug 4, 2019 1:09 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: -_-
Aug 4, 2019 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2Whkq4rClY if you wanna see it
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: okay screw this
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I'm outta hear
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: i have no intrest in vapes
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Saved for later lol
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: See ya
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: overheating is only an issue if you don't cool the buck/boost converter adequately, such things are usually designed to have a heatsink
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: ༼ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡° ༽
Aug 4, 2019 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: cya idk
Aug 4, 2019 1:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: by now we are more onto the topic of EE but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Aug 4, 2019 1:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Okay, now that he's gone we can go back to talking about interesting things. Muahaha.
Aug 4, 2019 1:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IYetclu.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 1:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *chuckle*
Aug 4, 2019 1:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol indeed
Aug 4, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ktWThtZ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 4, 2019 1:29 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Coincidentally I just reached the same milestone.....and I lost The Game
Aug 4, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heheheh
Aug 4, 2019 1:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: .....why do I think this guy is a 'Temper?
Aug 4, 2019 1:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://i.redd.it/ud0dnguzcae31.png
Aug 4, 2019 1:40 AM - Veho: Ah the good old "I hacked your camera" randsom spam.
Aug 4, 2019 1:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I love them. "I don't have a camera, I don't use facebook, but I am a pervert and would be quite interested in hearing about how you go fuck yourself"
Aug 4, 2019 1:43 AM - Veho: "I have been trying to get my webcam to work for months now. Keep the footage of me fapping, you obviously want it more than I do, but I'll pay you to tell me how to fix this shit."
Aug 4, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2019 1:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It's good to be back here with you fellows.
Aug 4, 2019 1:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue7wM0QC5LE
Aug 4, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't that where the Yorkshire terroir comes from?
Aug 4, 2019 1:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: No, those are from Hampshire.
Aug 4, 2019 1:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It was a typo.
Aug 4, 2019 1:53 AM - Veho: That's nothing, we used to live in a lake.
Aug 4, 2019 1:53 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Luxury
Aug 4, 2019 1:53 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: We dreamed of 'avin a lake
Aug 4, 2019 1:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Veho, are you interested in engineering at all?
Aug 4, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Because I found something neat.
Aug 4, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Project Binky
Aug 4, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hCPODjJO7s&list=PLGSOZAHg1yQHU1tc_3Y5MTQg1qjtxA_nq
Aug 4, 2019 1:57 AM - Veho: Vulpes, I love it.
Aug 4, 2019 1:58 AM - Veho: Not as mad as Colin Furze's projects, but fun.
Aug 4, 2019 1:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Same 
Aug 4, 2019 1:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Not as fast-paced, but they literally show every important step, and they're absurdists
Aug 4, 2019 1:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I love this
Aug 4, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 poeple in the last hour
Aug 4, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So slow here  lol
Aug 4, 2019 1:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: PsiRo: Any faster than this and I wouldn't wantg to be here
Aug 4, 2019 2:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *glares at the children running down the road willy-nilly* SLOW DOWN!
Aug 4, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I get to leave in one hour then a 1 hour drive home 3-4 hours of sleep an hour drive back and 7-3 tomorrow lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes children ? You mean speed bumps lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yaaay!
Aug 4, 2019 2:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey, you need to remember that today's children are much fatter, and they can stop a low-riding car with ease
Aug 4, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Aug 4, 2019 2:02 AM - Veho: *affixes cowcatcher*
Aug 4, 2019 2:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Gone are the days when they just careened off of the bumper
Aug 4, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need some non stick spray for that!
Aug 4, 2019 2:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well, by now all of us have teflon in our bloodstream (not a joke) so we don't get as much slippage when we collide with it.
Aug 4, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the chrome just shines so nice
Aug 4, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What a day what a lovely day!!!
Aug 4, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You shall ride with me to Valhalla alll shiny and chrome!!!
Aug 4, 2019 2:05 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: A fine day for a drive down the country roads! Remember that possums are 5 pts, dogs are 10, cats are 15, kids are 50, drunkards are 75, and sober adults are a full 100 points each. They're incredibly quick
Aug 4, 2019 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there a Mad Max religion??? I could get down with that
Aug 4, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I'm legit at like 3-4 cats 2 dogs a duck and a seagull....
Aug 4, 2019 2:06 AM - Veho: Drunkards are easier to hit but they're more resilient.
Aug 4, 2019 2:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Exactly. just like babies
Aug 4, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Old poeple can use those walker things like a pile vault... Don't ask me how I know....
Aug 4, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pole
Aug 4, 2019 2:08 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You get zero points for babies.
Aug 4, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seagull should be worth extra lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to use the wiper to get it off the wind shield
Aug 4, 2019 2:09 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: All birds get a +10 point bonus if they're flying
Aug 4, 2019 2:09 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Story time
Aug 4, 2019 2:10 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I had a girlfriend, and we lived in Alabama. This is the land where everyone seems to think they drive for Nascar. Mostly because it's 45 minutes to the corner store. My girlfriend was no exception
Aug 4, 2019 2:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: She was well known to do 100+ MPH on the back roads. One day she came home and told me she thought she hit a bird, and I needed to check out her truck
Aug 4, 2019 2:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It took about 15 minutes of searching, but I found the bird. It was wedged between the headlight and the front grille.
Aug 4, 2019 2:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: All you could see were it's legs
Aug 4, 2019 2:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I had to give that one 45 points
Aug 4, 2019 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I did oil changes and tires at one time I used to find birds a lot lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1976 Delta 88 I swear that car was cursed ran over a cat within 30 seconds of buying it... All the animals I listed where in that car
Aug 4, 2019 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: what about snakes?
Aug 4, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear animals would be off the side of the road and think "I'm gonna kill myself now goodbye cruel world!!!" Then run or fly at full speed in front of me
Aug 4, 2019 2:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I had a Chrysler New Yorker that seemed to demand blood sacrifices every few months. It came from Roswell, NM, no joke. Still had the dealer emblem on it. That was an evil car.
Aug 4, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye I'm sure snakes and hundreds of frogs
Aug 4, 2019 2:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: So many dogs, cats, frogs, possums, snakes, skunks....orangutans.....breakfast cereals....
Aug 4, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hundreds of frogs here in Florida because sometimes it rains for days and the frog population explodes they flood the streets in the thousands
Aug 4, 2019 2:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And occasionally it rains frogs
Aug 4, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't drive with out them poping under your tires 
Aug 4, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Vulpes I would not be surprised
Aug 4, 2019 2:24 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well that can't be good for traction. Fortunately Florida is flat.
Aug 4, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that
Aug 4, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very slippery
Aug 4, 2019 2:25 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'll be back
Aug 4, 2019 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i mean for the oil changes and tires
Aug 4, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One year we had a plague of giant water bugs my wife got her ass pinched by one lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: can imagine all the nooks and crannies would make for a great snake nest
Aug 4, 2019 2:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/brN3yky.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye spiders where the worst
Aug 4, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the heat, snakes like it warm
Aug 4, 2019 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh i bet
Aug 4, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some huge spiders here 
Aug 4, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho hmmm she could capture me any time
Aug 4, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd be frozen in Carbonite pitching a tent
Aug 4, 2019 2:30 AM - Veho: "We're gonna need a bigger chamber."
Aug 4, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/remedy-has-lowered-pc-system-requirements-control/amp/
Aug 4, 2019 2:40 AM - Veho: You're really hyped about that game.
Aug 4, 2019 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Aug 4, 2019 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks interesting to me
Aug 4, 2019 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure my expectations will make it suck
Aug 4, 2019 2:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Ooh! I am interested in this game
Aug 4, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm running a 2080 Ti now
Aug 4, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LnyMECL_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 4, 2019 3:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wQXQv2y.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 3:13 AM - Veho: That's a very nice wiener, Psi.
Aug 4, 2019 3:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bqBNXU6.png
Aug 4, 2019 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: person who owns that car is probably too old to be driving
Aug 4, 2019 3:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/a/p0iIU7X 
Aug 4, 2019 3:55 AM - Veho: swole


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 5, 2019)

Aug 4, 2019 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: swole everywhere except the face
Aug 4, 2019 4:26 AM - Veho: Like that Russian body builder.
Aug 4, 2019 4:32 AM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/61/12/83/611283e1269a9ca8ed8d5ebf785862c7.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 4:32 AM - Veho: Julia Vins.
Aug 4, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EUMHH55
Aug 4, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that almost looks photo shopped
Aug 4, 2019 4:41 AM - Veho: It looks totally photoshopped, but she's real.
Aug 4, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sWDJahs
Aug 4, 2019 4:47 AM - Veho: My mother in law just calls them and tells them she's cancelling unless they let her switch to the lower rates, and they let her switch.
Aug 4, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/euBwhWU
Aug 4, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho my wife tried that with the cable company they raised our rate to like 100 bucks a month so we switched to Frontier FIOS and pay 30 bucks a month for much faster internet
Aug 4, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100Mbps down and up, so nice.
Aug 4, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tubitv.com/movies/488467/dead_heat?utm_source=google-feed&tracking=google-feed
Aug 4, 2019 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I can cast it from my computer to my TV!!! lol
Aug 4, 2019 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also there is an Android port of TubiTV sooo grabbing that lol
Aug 4, 2019 5:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/N218a3z.mp4
Aug 4, 2019 5:56 AM - kenenthk: The singers they chose for the lion king remake so shitty
Aug 4, 2019 6:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi has a real anime wife 
Aug 4, 2019 6:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, he posted the video right here in this box.
Aug 4, 2019 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk that's the circle of life!!!
Aug 4, 2019 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: Just read about that reporters database leak from e3
Aug 4, 2019 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: Wonder how it happened
Aug 4, 2019 11:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some idiot uploaded an unprotected Excel file with the list of all the E3 peeps to some random wordpress site that was found when someone was crawling E3 pages.
Aug 4, 2019 12:21 PM - kenenthk: Was it putin?
Aug 4, 2019 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol leaks happen use depends!
Aug 4, 2019 2:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1NeORY5.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2019 4:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AgR2GDp.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 4:34 PM - Veho: Ahem hem.
Aug 4, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3fgGZVJ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 4, 2019 5:58 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: whats up
Aug 4, 2019 7:25 PM - Veho: My huge but useless dong.
Aug 4, 2019 8:21 PM - IncredulousP: too relatable
Aug 4, 2019 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi if you want something for casting from pc to tv give Videostream a look
Aug 4, 2019 9:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B8qrQ6D.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 9:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y7U19tY.jpg
Aug 4, 2019 9:28 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: hey veho
Aug 4, 2019 9:42 PM - Veho: Sup.
Aug 4, 2019 10:26 PM - Flame: thats one huge asain motherfucker
Aug 4, 2019 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh, just learned a new windows key combination, ctrl+shift+win+B restarts the gpu driver
Aug 4, 2019 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: never knew that existed
Aug 5, 2019 2:38 AM - IncredulousP: For a second I thought you were trolling, until I realized I was running linux
Aug 5, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LNvnL9q
Aug 5, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oq81JWa
Aug 5, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aTmV9PE turn on sound LOL
Aug 5, 2019 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rvtb4i2


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 6, 2019)

Aug 5, 2019 4:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p3zn1Cu.png
Aug 5, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 5, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/8yqUcgW
Aug 5, 2019 7:13 AM - Veho: "That's it, you're soup!"
Aug 5, 2019 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Well shit I lost my credit card 
Aug 5, 2019 8:00 AM - Veho: 
Aug 5, 2019 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: how did you lose it? wasn't it in your wallet?
Aug 5, 2019 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stolen by a hooker?
Aug 5, 2019 2:26 PM - Flame: t****** midgets hookers do have small hands to be fair
Aug 5, 2019 4:01 PM - Ericthegreat: Wow
Aug 5, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: its me who are going crazy or this song beggining was in gta 5? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYM-RJwSGQ8
Aug 5, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: i remember that HAH HAH from the game
Aug 5, 2019 6:23 PM - migles: but i can't find it elsewhere
Aug 5, 2019 6:24 PM - migles: ho. its spelled Ooh-ooh
Aug 5, 2019 6:27 PM - Flame: oh shit! its migles!
Aug 5, 2019 6:27 PM - Flame: whats up my home boy?
Aug 5, 2019 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew GTFO migles 
Aug 5, 2019 6:31 PM - migles: okay :c
Aug 5, 2019 6:31 PM - migles: i go away :c
Aug 5, 2019 6:33 PM - Flame: where you been ? what are you up to?
Aug 5, 2019 6:33 PM - migles: i am taking professional school
Aug 5, 2019 6:33 PM - migles: so i get deegrees, so i can get a job easier
Aug 5, 2019 6:33 PM - migles: i am doing life now
Aug 5, 2019 6:34 PM - Flame: what "deegrees" are you taking?
Aug 5, 2019 6:35 PM - migles: i am learning about robotics in factories
Aug 5, 2019 6:36 PM - Flame: nice.
Aug 5, 2019 6:36 PM - migles: i have classes about stuff like electricity, electronics, programming, metal processing and others
Aug 5, 2019 6:36 PM - migles: its very complete
Aug 5, 2019 6:36 PM - Flame: did you bang any of the female professors yet?
Aug 5, 2019 6:36 PM - migles: thing is, i am already fucking it up, there is a cute chick in my class and i am totally distracted
Aug 5, 2019 6:37 PM - migles: less than 1 month lol
Aug 5, 2019 6:37 PM - Flame: get her number for me?
Aug 5, 2019 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The chick is less than 1 month old? BRB calling the police ;O;
Aug 5, 2019 6:37 PM - migles: nah
Aug 5, 2019 6:37 PM - Flame: ill bang her if you cant
Aug 5, 2019 6:38 PM - migles: chick is hot but she is a bitch, i was nice to her and she is the kind of person that doesnt give a fuck about anyone
Aug 5, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: keeps making fun of the mates that are having problems at learning stuff
Aug 5, 2019 6:39 PM - Flame: nice even better migles if she is a bitch.
Aug 5, 2019 6:39 PM - Flame: the sex will be great
Aug 5, 2019 6:39 PM - migles: heh, i dont like that kind, but she is hella cute and hot
Aug 5, 2019 6:40 PM - migles: my classmates noticed i have a crush on her and lel they where really cool, they gave me a pep talk how i can't expect anything of her
Aug 5, 2019 6:41 PM - Flame: take pic of her ninja style
Aug 5, 2019 6:41 PM - migles: i have plenty of pictures lol
Aug 5, 2019 6:41 PM - Flame: go on then post it!
Aug 5, 2019 6:41 PM - migles: we keep taking pictures at each others in class to put in a facebook group (yes i created a facebook cuz the class)
Aug 5, 2019 6:42 PM - migles: nah i am not going to share the pics, she is a skinny version of halley from modern family tough
Aug 5, 2019 6:42 PM - Flame: damn migles you growning up
Aug 5, 2019 6:43 PM - migles: kinda
Aug 5, 2019 6:43 PM - migles: i am the kiddest there :c
Aug 5, 2019 6:43 PM - migles: and there are 16 year olds not in my class but in the other rooms
Aug 5, 2019 6:44 PM - Flame: wtf 16 year old... are you in university or school for children ;O;
Aug 5, 2019 6:45 PM - migles: i know, i also think its weird
Aug 5, 2019 6:45 PM - migles: its not a school, dont know how to call it
Aug 5, 2019 6:45 PM - Flame: the memes about you being a nin10yearold is true 
Aug 5, 2019 6:45 PM - migles: but there are people from 16 to whatever, in my class there are 2 grandpas lol
Aug 5, 2019 6:46 PM - migles: actually, its packed with people in the 40s i am getting marked by some cougars i feel so unconfortable
Aug 5, 2019 6:47 PM - migles: and the joke you told a few minutes ago, a teacher is on me <.<
Aug 5, 2019 6:47 PM - Flame: damn migles how did you end up like this?
Aug 5, 2019 6:47 PM - Flame: being marked by cougars 
Aug 5, 2019 6:48 PM - migles: i ask myself that same thing flame and i get depressed about the answer
Aug 5, 2019 6:49 PM - migles: today the teacher, which is a feminist, we where talking about it, and my mate was saying how he does the dishes for his wife
Aug 5, 2019 6:49 PM - migles: and i made a joke "yeah, if i had your hot wife i would do the dishes as well"
Aug 5, 2019 6:49 PM - migles: the teacher said she was single and that i could do her dishes
Aug 5, 2019 6:50 PM - migles: and while everyone laughed and was joking she made a look at me that she was kinda serious
Aug 5, 2019 6:50 PM - Flame: are you going _do her dishes_
Aug 5, 2019 6:50 PM - Flame: do it
Aug 5, 2019 6:51 PM - Flame: migles when every one else is studying. migles is thinking about _doing her dishes_
Aug 5, 2019 6:51 PM - migles: no dude... and i am not even confortable to joke about it
Aug 5, 2019 6:52 PM - Flame: she wants her dishes clean dude do it
Aug 5, 2019 6:52 PM - migles: i tought this kind of shit about teachers only happened in pornos, it happens in real life too
Aug 5, 2019 6:52 PM - migles: and its not funny
Aug 5, 2019 6:54 PM - migles: but flame wanna know someting funnyt
Aug 5, 2019 6:55 PM - Flame: what? go on
Aug 5, 2019 6:55 PM - migles: so in the first days, there was 1 fat chick in the room next door to my class
Aug 5, 2019 6:55 PM - migles: she meet another fat chick and then in the next days they become friends and area always togheter
Aug 5, 2019 6:56 PM - migles: some weeks later, i passed the corridor now they where 3 fat chicks
Aug 5, 2019 6:56 PM - migles: today 4 lol
Aug 5, 2019 6:57 PM - migles: i laughed so hard, cuz there are plenty of not fat chicks, but theese are becoming like a club or something
Aug 5, 2019 6:57 PM - migles: it just happened by natural
Aug 5, 2019 6:57 PM - migles: they all play uno during the lunch break lol
Aug 5, 2019 6:58 PM - migles: and sometimes they are like lying in the floor so confortable, i think one day i am gona ask if i can join and cudle with them lellelell
Aug 5, 2019 6:58 PM - migles: they are like 19-22 ages
Aug 5, 2019 7:00 PM - migles: the other day the 3 of them (when they where 3) where in the floor so confortable and like, one in the legs of the other, i passed by them and told "you girls look so confortable" they said "yes we are" with a nice smile
Aug 5, 2019 7:04 PM - Flame: okay. you plan to fuck them?
Aug 5, 2019 7:05 PM - migles: nooo
Aug 5, 2019 7:05 PM - migles: damn dude
Aug 5, 2019 7:05 PM - migles: there is something you need to know about me dude
Aug 5, 2019 7:05 PM - migles: i am a loser
Aug 5, 2019 7:06 PM - Flame: wut?
Aug 5, 2019 7:06 PM - migles: classmates already noticed and talked with me about this
Aug 5, 2019 7:06 PM - migles: i am the kind of guy "who is waiting for the princess"
Aug 5, 2019 7:07 PM - migles: like, i watched too many romantic movies and shit
Aug 5, 2019 7:09 PM - migles: i am not the kind of person who likes to hunt chicks and fuck them and what not.. i want the kind of guy that is a fucking loser waiting to meet that someone
Aug 5, 2019 7:21 PM - migles: however i do love love this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1taLXjVxB4U
Aug 5, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8PYE8A-WEw
Aug 5, 2019 8:45 PM - migles: hey psio
Aug 5, 2019 9:44 PM - Veho: SUUUUUP
Aug 5, 2019 9:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YFPNKPB.mp4
Aug 5, 2019 10:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MYYGYzf.jpg
Aug 5, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: migles hey 
Aug 5, 2019 11:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FB8cdFD
Aug 5, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho Micro Pongis console!
Aug 5, 2019 11:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oTgL70P.png
Aug 5, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3fRteth.jpg
Aug 5, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eMpYoih.jpg
Aug 5, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nz9sX9C
Aug 6, 2019 1:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9GD02Oc
Aug 6, 2019 1:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2DYuzMu
Aug 6, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's some scary shit lol
Aug 6, 2019 3:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 7, 2019)

Aug 6, 2019 12:21 PM - x65943: "scary _*shit*_" I see what you did there
Aug 6, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://historydaily.org/54-rare-historical-photos/43
Aug 6, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5533664/
Aug 6, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eMpYoih.jpg
Aug 6, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'll take the last one
Aug 6, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 6, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Kirk special? lol
Aug 6, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy finally got around to 100%ing Super Mario 64 lol
Aug 6, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, getting all 120 stars anyways lol
Aug 6, 2019 7:42 PM - T-hug: I can show you the world Aladdin 2019 1080p HDRip X264 AC3-EVO
Aug 6, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah. just finished torrenting it lol
Aug 6, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard it's ass
Aug 6, 2019 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mvwMmVe.mp4
Aug 6, 2019 9:22 PM - Veho: Psi, in this day and age of eating ass like groceries, you will have to be more specific: does ass mean "good" or "bad" in this context?
Aug 6, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Six-Star-Explosion-Powerful-Intensity/dp/B00OXLP6H4/ref=mp_s_a_1_11?keywords=pre+workout&qid=1565127017&s=gateway&sr=8-11
Aug 6, 2019 9:37 PM - Veho: I bought a keg of pre-workout powder stuff once, for its caffeine content, it really perks me up, but the creatine makes my sack itch so I had to stop.
Aug 6, 2019 9:45 PM - Veho: At the time I was sick of coffee and needed an alternative caffeine source.
Aug 6, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I'm thinking about someone have me a scoop was amped up lol
Aug 6, 2019 9:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5IlTo1Q.jpg
Aug 6, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/zFiKUan
Aug 6, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably gave them gator aids....
Aug 6, 2019 10:23 PM - Veho: "I said give them Gator_ades_ you moron!"
Aug 6, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2019 10:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hPV2yZm.mp4
Aug 6, 2019 10:53 PM - Veho: https://youtu.be/Z9Gb2Nroki8?t=58
Aug 6, 2019 10:53 PM - Veho: "Ultra violight technology"
Aug 6, 2019 10:54 PM - Veho: "Smart chip technology"
Aug 6, 2019 10:54 PM - Veho: "It utilizes smart chip technology that features radio frequency identification to be able to communicate back and forth"
Aug 6, 2019 10:55 PM - Veho: OH MY FUCKING GOD
Aug 6, 2019 10:56 PM - Veho: I just wanted to see what happens when you filter juice through a Brita filter, but I feel my life has been enriched now.
Aug 6, 2019 10:56 PM - Veho: IT FEATURES RADIO FREQUENCY IDENTIFICATION!
Aug 6, 2019 11:02 PM - Veho: I swear, this is on par with that "it uses coding and algorhithms" thing.
Aug 6, 2019 11:02 PM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/ytdyqbyzjkky.png
Aug 6, 2019 11:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tMWpjVT.jpg
Aug 6, 2019 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weiner Weiner fishy dinner?
Aug 6, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho it has like technology and stuff
Aug 7, 2019 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How much is a drone for domestic use? 
Aug 7, 2019 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I need a sentry for... surveillance use.
Aug 7, 2019 12:10 AM - Veho: Does that surveillance require 4K video?
Aug 7, 2019 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not really 
Aug 7, 2019 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just good enough for some metal gear solid stuff
Aug 7, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Synergize your karma with your chi flow!
Aug 7, 2019 1:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hYghdKR.jpg
Aug 7, 2019 1:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YYafVhG.jpg
Aug 7, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gWwSk5M_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 7, 2019 2:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bFFbb31.mp4
Aug 7, 2019 3:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7PPV4qv.png


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 8, 2019)

Aug 7, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DYCTAsj
Aug 7, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NDKot7K
Aug 7, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2gWvJuIrxw
Aug 7, 2019 2:04 PM - Joe88: https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-teases-radeon-rx-5700-xt-evoke-graphics-card.html
Aug 7, 2019 2:05 PM - Joe88: now I wont have to paint a new card
Aug 7, 2019 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Aug 7, 2019 5:40 PM - Joe88: Only issue is I'm using 2 dvi connectors
Aug 7, 2019 5:40 PM - Joe88: And 1 hdmi for the vive
Aug 7, 2019 5:41 PM - Joe88: One dvi is going to my mointor and wont sleep in hdmi mode
Aug 7, 2019 5:42 PM - Joe88: The other is going to my tv with a hdmi to dvi cable, which acts like an extension cable since the tv is like 15ft away from the pc
Aug 7, 2019 9:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j5L1Xcn.mp4
Aug 7, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/22FHzzU
Aug 7, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked at a Thai restaurant a long time ago and when they would make this (almost exactly BTW) my eyes would burn so bad lol
Aug 7, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The major difference was food processor VS mortar and pestle lol
Aug 7, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SUkgv11
Aug 7, 2019 10:08 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPAOCnRiyOE
Aug 7, 2019 10:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6vcR8NV.mp4
Aug 7, 2019 10:16 PM - Veho: Footboool.
Aug 7, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HhultcB.jpg
Aug 7, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0RfcSPf.jpg
Aug 7, 2019 10:30 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: lol
Aug 7, 2019 10:30 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: wats up
Aug 7, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OfRMTUb
Aug 7, 2019 11:00 PM - Veho: That crispy Vader is cool.
Aug 7, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His vape exploded 
Aug 7, 2019 11:55 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Darth Vapder
Aug 7, 2019 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: VADER VAPOR 
Aug 8, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0VKJSmKiDV8 I used to be great at this one could beat it deathless lol
Aug 8, 2019 12:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 8, 2019 12:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, i thought I told you the only game you should play is rootbeer tapper 
Aug 8, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 8, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I'm sick and tired of the goddamn BSODs with AMDs latest drivers for my laptop so I've now downgraded from 19.whatever it's at now to...17.7, from the distant past of July 2017
Aug 8, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 8, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit that's bad lol
Aug 8, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What exact BSOD? Is it like "Ohhh we ran out of RAM so oops!!!" lol
Aug 8, 2019 12:52 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/s3orIQA
Aug 8, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, thread stuck in device driver
Aug 8, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's driver specific lol
Aug 8, 2019 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr it's caused by a driver that gets stuck in an endless loop trying to load, and then just shits out
Aug 8, 2019 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only happens sometimes when I boot, so I have to reboot 2 or 3 times to get it working
Aug 8, 2019 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess I'll see if it keeps happening with the "official" driver from HP
Aug 8, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a known issue with this particular APU, but AMD hasn't done shit to fix it so eh
Aug 8, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's dumb
Aug 8, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like they should be forced to fix it lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hOz8Nhy.jpg
Aug 8, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably can't be assed to bother now that Zen 2 is out
Aug 8, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Just buy a laptop with a 3500u, you'll be fine!"
Aug 8, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I wonder if that APU would also be affected, since the GPU is virtually identical in that chipset 
Aug 8, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird
Aug 8, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/icPjMO7.jpg
Aug 8, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom maybe turn it into a Linux Laptop? (of course the driver issue could exist there too)
Aug 8, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux has some issues, too lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Drivers work fine, but no touchscreen and the touchpad drivers sometimes just don't get loaded at all for some reason
Aug 8, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can never seem to get them to force start, either, so just have to reboot then too lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just an all around shitty driver situation with this thing
Aug 8, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like some sort of deep hardware flaw
Aug 8, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, maybe
Aug 8, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Any BIOS updat
Aug 8, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a nice laptop and all, when it works lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also did you update AMDs stuff like the power plan thing?
Aug 8, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a BIOs update in June, but that didn't fix anything lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does the GPU thing have a BIOS like a normal GPU?
Aug 8, 2019 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'm aware of
Aug 8, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm it's an interesting puzzle lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would guess the firmware on the laptops Mobo is just slightly modified so stock drivers have issues with it
Aug 8, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I just reboot like 10 different times after installing the HP drivers and no BSODs so far lol
Aug 8, 2019 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, shits just fucky I guess lol. Apparently the BSOD happens to other manufactures laptops
Aug 8, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tmz.com/2019/08/07/macaulay-culkin-mocks-home-alone-reboot-joke/
Aug 8, 2019 2:18 AM - Veho: Macaulay Macaulay Culkin Culkin seems like a pretty cool dude.
Aug 8, 2019 2:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He was executive producer of Toejam & earl, Back in the groove. 
Aug 8, 2019 2:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wanna know how I know that? I have the game, I did a review of the game. Find it in the review section 
Aug 8, 2019 2:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also He has a shirt of the game I saw in a video on youtube with the angry video game nerd where he was a pizza boy and invited him over to play home alone games. 
Aug 8, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one was funny as hell


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 9, 2019)

Aug 8, 2019 5:19 AM - Devin: Phew. I finally finished my review.
Aug 8, 2019 5:19 AM - Devin: Or at least a somewhat polished draft.
Aug 8, 2019 8:16 AM - Veho: What did you review?
Aug 8, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/CYBERPOWERPC-Master-GMA8860CPGV2-GeForce-802-11AC/dp/B07TM1HCRJ/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=AMD+Ryzen+5+3600&qid=1565273588&s=electronics&sr=1-10
Aug 8, 2019 2:39 PM - Devin: I reviewed an SLA 3D printer.
Aug 8, 2019 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still don't know what I would do with a 3D printer....
Aug 8, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a SNES case for a Rasberry pi but you can get those cheap.
Aug 8, 2019 2:44 PM - Devin: The one I reviewed uses resin so it's not really for functional parts. An FDM printer would be better for that.
Aug 8, 2019 2:44 PM - Devin: I plan on reviewing one of those soon as well.
Aug 8, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like literally just for artists?
Aug 8, 2019 2:48 PM - Devin: Artists, people who like figurines, gift makers, etc.
Aug 8, 2019 2:49 PM - Devin: Thingiverse has a ton of models that creators upload for free. Worth checking out if you haven't already.
Aug 8, 2019 2:49 PM - Devin: Lemme grab the Mei from the review.
Aug 8, 2019 2:50 PM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/0HvUypO.jpg?1
Aug 8, 2019 2:54 PM - Devin: Hm, looking into it more it looks like you can use SLA prints for functioning parts. Interesting but I'd still recommend an FDM for that.
Aug 8, 2019 3:01 PM - Veho: It's one of those resin litography printers that makes those soft rubbery prints?
Aug 8, 2019 3:02 PM - Devin: It can depending on what type of resin you use. I've just been using a resin that hardens.
Aug 8, 2019 3:03 PM - Devin: https://i.imgur.com/5pN6Ga3.jpg?1 is another thing I printed.
Aug 8, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: Neat.
Aug 8, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: But does it ever harden enough to be a working part?
Aug 8, 2019 3:06 PM - Veho: From what I know desktop SLAs don't but I don't know where the technology is at the moment.
Aug 8, 2019 3:12 PM - Devin: It does depending on what type of resin you use.  This printer supports rigid, castable and dental resin. I'm sure it can support other types for other uses.
Aug 8, 2019 3:28 PM - DinohScene: print me a copy of your dick and I'll love you forever <З
Aug 8, 2019 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D printed sex toys!
Aug 8, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.numskull.com/galaga-arcade-cabinet/
Aug 8, 2019 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avHJN22EXTI
Aug 8, 2019 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, day two of severely downgrading drivers and still no BSODs
Aug 8, 2019 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got like a 5-10% decrease in performance in some games though 
Aug 8, 2019 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of the higher requirement games I run at 720p/60fps dropped down to like...high 40s low 50s FPS now
Aug 8, 2019 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 8, 2019 8:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone kill me
Aug 8, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: Okay.
Aug 8, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: Any preferred method?
Aug 8, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: Or should it be a surprise?
Aug 8, 2019 9:14 PM - Flame: thats some dark stuff  @Sonic Angel Knight for some one whos talks about peace, love & happiness and shit yo
Aug 8, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I talk about peace love and happiness? 
Aug 8, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You must have me confused with someone else.
Aug 8, 2019 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm in a city with bad things happening all the time, I'm single and lonely, that is the opposite of peace love and happiness 
Aug 8, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic Angel Knight single is just you haven't lowered your standards enough.... lol
Aug 8, 2019 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 8, 2019 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What are your standards?
Aug 8, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well for Psi a hole is a hole so...anything, really ;O;
Aug 8, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't even need to be alive for Psi ;O;
Aug 8, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so true
Aug 8, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/hospital-security-guard-caught-having-sex-with-womans-corpse-authorities-say
Aug 8, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually shocked it wasn't Florida lol
Aug 8, 2019 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nF3w-xnkRwE LOL damn
Aug 8, 2019 10:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need higher standards
Aug 8, 2019 10:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: Dude
Aug 8, 2019 10:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: Zero Escape Trilogy for less than 7 bucks on steam
Aug 8, 2019 11:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: Best oo shit glad i'm not living in that fucked up world series
Aug 8, 2019 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ld_bvP7P-2Q?t=11
Aug 8, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXkqjsDgR3I
Aug 9, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FzkyMQKsM4 lol some of these are cringe worthy... SFII was a bad port lol
Aug 9, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On a side note, that video is not showing some of the games in the best light at the time owning a VooDoo graphics card made some games look amazing, Decent on GLide was way better than shown in the video.
Aug 9, 2019 3:39 AM - Duo8: wow $240 for a 1070ti
Aug 9, 2019 3:40 AM - Duo8: lơ end though, no warranty either
Aug 9, 2019 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you need something still decent but not cutting edge that's not a bad deal
Aug 9, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although even a 980 is still decent to be honest lol
Aug 9, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it depends on your monitor? If I was doing anything 4K I almost feel a 2080 Ti is the minimum for real smooth 4K games (my opinion only)
Aug 9, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If 1080P than a lot of the last 2 gens in GPU's should be fine.
Aug 9, 2019 3:46 AM - Duo8: still even $240 is more than i can afford for now
Aug 9, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In my living room the 1050 Ti I have in that machine seems to pull off 1080P games pretty good.
Aug 9, 2019 3:47 AM - Duo8: gonna save up a bit more then get that cheap ref vega 56
Aug 9, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah AMD is probably your best bet if your trying to save some money on GPU's
Aug 9, 2019 3:47 AM - Duo8: i had a 1060 3gb and it's not cutting it in some games at 1080
Aug 9, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can even flash some of them to higher end versions
Aug 9, 2019 3:47 AM - Duo8: only certain vega 56s
Aug 9, 2019 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that 3GB's is probably what's killing 1080P for you.
Aug 9, 2019 3:48 AM - Duo8: even then it's just so you can push voltage on the ram
Aug 9, 2019 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect 4GB's is the minimum for 1080P lol
Aug 9, 2019 3:49 AM - Duo8: the fps was consistently low so low vram wasn't the only issue
Aug 9, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my 2080 Ti has like 11GB's and sometimes it feels like 4K is pushing it... Sometimes GTAV seems like it has some sort of micro stutter...
Aug 9, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 what is your CPU and system RAM like?
Aug 9, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be a bandwidth issue there?
Aug 9, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1060 should be able to pull off 1080P in most games? (I think some extreme cases like Ashes of the Singularity and Battlefield or something might push it over 3GB's?)
Aug 9, 2019 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/8qi8vu/is_a_3gb_gtx_1060_enough_for_1080p60fps/ Ahhh I see....
Aug 9, 2019 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like with the right settings in games you can probably get good performance out it, but if you want more settings that 3GB's is going to limit you.
Aug 9, 2019 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: even at 1080P
Aug 9, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Six-Star-Explosion-Powerful-Intensity/dp/B00OXLP6H4?th=1 did a couple of scoops of this today, I feel like a new man... like I could actually get a work out and not feel like I am dying lol
Aug 9, 2019 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should add to what I said about that 3GB's.... it obviously depends on the game, some older games can probably be played at 4K on that card no problem. Newer games will need more RAM (based on what I read in that link I posted, Rise of the Tomb Raider likes 4GB's or more)


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 10, 2019)

Aug 9, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0HO6lh2CWc
Aug 9, 2019 4:28 AM - Duo8: i tried ffxv lol
Aug 9, 2019 4:28 AM - Duo8: almost unplayable
Aug 9, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch, even on low low low settings? lol
Aug 9, 2019 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93-_r0w7ykI Damn this is a crazy long video lol
Aug 9, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just did a quick Google on FFXV and it looks on low settings at 1080P it wants like 3.2GB's, Maybe you could run it at 720P?
Aug 9, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iXPTaIp
Aug 9, 2019 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.clickorlando.com/news/florida-church-changes-sign-after-message-misinterpreted-as-sexual
Aug 9, 2019 4:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://megamanroyale.com/ 
Aug 9, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HfDcZhp.gifv
Aug 9, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DWQ38Jd.jpg
Aug 9, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/whitepeoplegifs/tlmpi2f
Aug 9, 2019 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/whitepeoplegifs/SusFrrf
Aug 9, 2019 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/whitepeoplegifs/HakVv3j
Aug 9, 2019 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/whitepeoplegifs/RkB9HO8
Aug 9, 2019 9:12 AM - kenenthk: I just found my xkeys remote 
Aug 9, 2019 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn I remember you talking about that like months ago lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 iirc the gtx 1060 3gb is considered a waste of money because of the small price difference between 3gb and 6gb and the fact the 3gb version is really more like a 1050 ti than an 1060 due to having less shader units
Aug 9, 2019 10:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QQTN6YO
Aug 9, 2019 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://soundcloud.com/meg-underwood-1/mdk-press-start
Aug 9, 2019 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thats too much of a good thing lol
Aug 9, 2019 12:41 PM - Sathya: if anyone here still remember about mkwii costum track battle (i mean the title or how to get it) please PM me
Aug 9, 2019 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sathya: CTGP-R?
Aug 9, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: the shitbox is not a drive thru
Aug 9, 2019 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want help make a thread or stick around for the answer
Aug 9, 2019 1:14 PM - Sathya: The Real Jdbye: i think you are not typo about 'shitbox'  but you know, we cant play battle on ctgpr.
Aug 9, 2019 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: you are correct, it was not a typo 
Aug 9, 2019 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did not know that actually
Aug 9, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: might you be talking about this? https://mkwhackpack.com/
Aug 9, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has a bunch of battle stages
Aug 9, 2019 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Now I gotta reset my bin file to make they remote work 
Aug 9, 2019 2:26 PM - Devin: Just got my review published. 
Aug 9, 2019 2:33 PM - Sathya: Th Real Jdbye: thanks. I will check it.
Aug 9, 2019 2:34 PM - Sathya: i was typo. I mean "The" not "Th"
Aug 9, 2019 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devin i'm not seeing it
Aug 9, 2019 2:50 PM - Devin: I'm not a reviewer so it's in the user submitted reviews. Does this link work for you? https://gbatemp.net/review/orange-10-sla-3d-printer.1084/
Aug 9, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh
Aug 9, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can have it front paged, just ask a staff member
Aug 9, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Link works
Aug 9, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe not since it's not gaming related, but worth asking
Aug 9, 2019 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sure a lot of the community are interested in stuff like this
Aug 9, 2019 3:22 PM - Devin: Maybe I'll send a PM over to one of them. I'd really like to get in making reviews on gaming/non-gaming products like this.
Aug 9, 2019 3:22 PM - Devin: Thanks for the heads up.
Aug 9, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/RkB9HO8
Aug 9, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/76b6jKn
Aug 9, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VDvUMAW
Aug 9, 2019 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devin: i find with front page news posts it's usually good enough to ask Thug or someone else when they're around in the shitbox, as long as the post is formatted correctly
Aug 9, 2019 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it only seems reasonable that the same thing applies for reviews
Aug 9, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah we hate Devin, no front page for you 
Aug 9, 2019 4:58 PM - Devin: 
Aug 9, 2019 4:59 PM - Devin: I sent a message to Cyan who directed me to T-hug so we'll see.
Aug 9, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: T-hug or Chary generally handle front page requests for reviews
Aug 9, 2019 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: right, chary is senior editor too, i keep forgetting that
Aug 9, 2019 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, got my case for my Pi 4 so decided to OC it, got the CPU running at 2ghz and the GPU running at 600mhz 
Aug 9, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now just need properly optimized emulators 
Aug 9, 2019 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Conkers Bad Fur Day runs at like 17-18fps right now lol
Aug 9, 2019 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pi 3 is supposed to run n64 pretty well but conker is one of those games
Aug 9, 2019 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tried another gpu plugin?
Aug 9, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet, mainly because there really aren't too many yet
Aug 9, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a Lakka build, but it's kinda lackluster and lacks a lot of options right now
Aug 9, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And is definitely not optimized for the new SoC, cuz it runs N64 games almost identically to my Pi 3
Aug 9, 2019 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's just a nightly, so I expect an official build will be better
Aug 9, 2019 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Rice tends to be the fastest
Aug 9, 2019 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also about the best you can get on a device like that as far as compatibility without sacrificing speed goes
Aug 9, 2019 6:25 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: he's conker crazy
Aug 9, 2019 6:25 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: #
Aug 9, 2019 6:25 PM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: '
Aug 9, 2019 7:06 PM - plasturion: Finnaly i beat up the FE seals of swords... this game wasn't easy but final boss it's a joke. I defeated him instantly by one deep Fae's breath.
Aug 9, 2019 7:08 PM - plasturion: everythig works great under gbarunner2 no graphical glitch or freeze. works like a spring breeze.
Aug 9, 2019 7:08 PM - plasturion: i mean sword of seals.. not the seal like on the ocean... 
Aug 9, 2019 7:09 PM - plasturion: fe6
Aug 9, 2019 7:13 PM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u4NZFOM1L4
Aug 9, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Also about the best you can get on a device like that as far as compatibility without sacrificing speed goes < ? The Pi 4's new SoC is tons more powerful than you think. The Cortex A72 used is about on par with the 4 main cores of the Tegra X1
Aug 9, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which should be more than enough for N64 emulation, or at least the current versions of ARM N64 emulators anyways
Aug 9, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I doubt some of the more annoying games to run, like Conker, would run well regardless since it's just a difficult game to run in general
Aug 9, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPU is utter shit, so probably not a lot of shaders or anything for 3D consoles, but eh you take what you can get
Aug 9, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: Today I found out Uri Geller sued Nintendo because Kadabra is a parody of him.
Aug 9, 2019 9:04 PM - Veho: https://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_controversy#Uri_Geller
Aug 9, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol he hates being the small spoon...
Aug 9, 2019 9:07 PM - Veho: He kind of had a point.
Aug 9, 2019 9:08 PM - Veho: And the lawsuit is still going on.
Aug 9, 2019 9:08 PM - Veho: Interesting, the Pokemon's name in Japanese is Yun Gerer.
Aug 9, 2019 9:09 PM - Veho: ユンゲラー
Aug 9, 2019 9:09 PM - Veho: And this is Yuri Geler transliterated into katahana:
Aug 9, 2019 9:09 PM - Veho: ユリゲラー
Aug 9, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say he has a case lol sham that he is
Aug 9, 2019 9:13 PM - Veho: And if you've seen his recent photos, I think you'll agree Kadabra looks eerily similar to him 
Aug 9, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Aug 9, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as he doesn't use Psi beam on me
Aug 9, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that Amazon show, The Boys? Actually a fucking good show
Aug 9, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not like "yeah it's good for some Amazon original BS", but like actually good 
Aug 9, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom stop watching boys.... 
Aug 9, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's good Psi, you get to watch a super hero bitch ride some dudes head until it pops like a fucking balloon
Aug 9, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11/10 made me laugh my ass off lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok I'm watching it lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I get home
Aug 9, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing the whole security thing until 11 tonight lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google "PopClaw Seduces and Kills the Landlord The Boys" to see the clip lol
Aug 9, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too NSFW here, I think, but don't wanna temp the dirty, dirty mods ;O;
Aug 9, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All those shootings the other day has everyone on edge
Aug 9, 2019 10:37 PM - DinohScene: more shootings?
Aug 9, 2019 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Psi's been shooting his coconut gun in public 
Aug 9, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 9, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: INFLATE HIS BALLOON, JUST LIKE A BALLOON
Aug 9, 2019 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, that song makes me want to play Donkey Kong 64
Aug 9, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SNES games where better 
Aug 9, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/RkB9HO8
Aug 9, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax
Aug 9, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, besides 3 maybe lol
Aug 9, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DKC2 was best though 
Aug 9, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 3 kinda meh lol
Aug 9, 2019 11:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 9, 2019 11:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not how the song goes 
Aug 9, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it goes a little something like this..... Is that a banana in your pocket or are just happy to see me? Lol
Aug 9, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: D D D D
Aug 9, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DONKEY DONKEY DONKEY DONKEY
Aug 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Mexico has Donkey Dong Country.. lok
Aug 10, 2019 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2019 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, that's not a song
Aug 10, 2019 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's just someone being goofy
Aug 10, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2019 12:52 AM - IncredulousP: I'm potassium deficient
Aug 10, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat lots of bananas kiwi oranges potato skins stuff like that
Aug 10, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A large banana can provide like 800mg of potassium
Aug 10, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also make sure you take a magnesium suplament
Aug 10, 2019 1:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see. that's what Psi does every night 
Aug 10, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mom


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 11, 2019)

Aug 10, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mas0uWF
Aug 10, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tJ4si6k
Aug 10, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KnZPldL
Aug 10, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eyOxZMs.jpg
Aug 10, 2019 5:57 AM - Veho: But why did seven eat nine?
Aug 10, 2019 7:56 AM - Localhorst86: Because its a canabilistic monster
Aug 10, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: Because it wanted to have three square meals. ;o;
Aug 10, 2019 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ns3P3ne.mp4
Aug 10, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: (inb4 that _other_ exhaust pipe gif)
Aug 10, 2019 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ODCgPI6
Aug 10, 2019 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/J1BmNhy
Aug 10, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j4Z7t0ET3w
Aug 10, 2019 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K6PVOMOjNs
Aug 10, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm impressed.... Just tried out PS3 emulation on my living room PC.... 60FPS in afterburner Climax... Witchcraft I say!!! Lol
Aug 10, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounded like a jet about to take off compiling the shaders lol
Aug 10, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, RPCS3 will use 100% of all your cores and threads to compile shaders in the beginning lol
Aug 10, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It absolutely kills my i5 7600k, since it's only 4c/4t lol
Aug 10, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Needs more hyperthreading ;O;
Aug 10, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no update on that Ryzen review PC 
Aug 10, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually sent a separate email off to their customer support, asking when they'd have Zen 2 PCs, and they told me they were supposed to have builds up the end of July, but that, and I quote, "I'm not sure what the hold up on the new website is. I apologize for the inconvenience but I do not have any information on it."
Aug 10, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 10, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Aug 10, 2019 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they do send it, it'll at the very least be whenever they can bother to update their site
Aug 10, 2019 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...if they ever bother, that is lol
Aug 10, 2019 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprised at how well PS3 runs on that machine it's a FX6300 with 10GBs of DDR3 and a GTX 1050 Ti lol
Aug 10, 2019 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing great but works awesome I guess
Aug 10, 2019 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably cuz it's got more than 4 cores, the 6300 is 6 I think?
Aug 10, 2019 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of the very few emulators that actually benefits from AMD's "MORE CORES XD" phase when they were losing the processor wars lol
Aug 10, 2019 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think RPCS3 can use up to 8 different threads total while it's actually emulating the game
Aug 10, 2019 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And can use as many as it damn well pleases while compiling shaders in the beginning lol
Aug 10, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah 6 cores
Aug 10, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I have it OCed to like 4.2Ghz and the RAM I lowered it to 1t
Aug 10, 2019 6:56 PM - Flame: if i was Google i would give Jim Keller how much he wants and make him sign a long term contract or something to produce they phone CPU's
Aug 10, 2019 6:56 PM - Flame: Jim Keller is why AMD has become so good as of late
Aug 10, 2019 6:56 PM - Flame: so i heard and read
Aug 10, 2019 6:58 PM - Flame: well intel did "steal" him
Aug 10, 2019 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdln-PUZuE 
Aug 10, 2019 9:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xSLFjoC.jpg
Aug 10, 2019 10:13 PM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D2xIhrgXgAIXUSx.jpg:large
Aug 10, 2019 10:50 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Aug 10, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk you ever find your credit card?
Aug 10, 2019 11:25 PM - kenenthk: Nope have to wait 10 days for a new one
Aug 10, 2019 11:26 PM - kenenthk: I was gonna ask if you knew a good app that has actual life nfl games
Aug 10, 2019 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Live*
Aug 11, 2019 12:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fFfeW9G.mp4
Aug 11, 2019 12:00 AM - Veho: Pokemon centipede.
Aug 11, 2019 12:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what's your favorite way to cook chicken?
Aug 11, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokepede sounds like a human centipede rip off lol
Aug 11, 2019 12:22 AM - Veho: Deep fried, I think.
Aug 11, 2019 12:32 AM - kenenthk: No idea psi?
Aug 11, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No sorry barely watch TV at all
Aug 11, 2019 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Damn wanted to watch the preseason game
Aug 11, 2019 12:41 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: sup
Aug 11, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Download like kodi and find a pirate addons
Aug 11, 2019 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Tried nine work
Aug 11, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tvaddons.co/
Aug 11, 2019 1:10 AM - kenenthk: What's the repo
Aug 11, 2019 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Just that url
Aug 11, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/samsung-pm1733-pcie-4.0-ssd,40126.html
Aug 11, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Follow the instructions
Aug 11, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tvaddons.co/getting-started-kodi/
Aug 11, 2019 1:31 AM - kenenthk: No fuck you
Aug 11, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 11, 2019 2:39 AM - Veho: Has anyone ever seen an ice pick being used in real life?
Aug 11, 2019 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Aug 11, 2019 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A few times I've used one to clear ice lol
Aug 11, 2019 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But mostly poeple use them to pop tires
Aug 11, 2019 3:01 AM - kenenthk: Which ones your car


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 12, 2019)

Aug 11, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The BMW  lol
Aug 11, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcJmOTAghpM&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 11, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AkC61Tg
Aug 11, 2019 8:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Hey Psi, I've also never gotten Kodi add-ons to work well
Aug 11, 2019 8:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Much better off downloading
Aug 11, 2019 9:39 AM - aos10: Happy EID everyone
Aug 11, 2019 10:59 AM - haxan: Eid Mubarak!
Aug 11, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Aug 11, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the whole kodi streaming thing kinda fizzled out
Aug 11, 2019 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was awesome for a time but people want to be paid for things and they make it hard for us pirates lol
Aug 11, 2019 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Netflix Amazon PlutoTV YouTube TubiTV Philo get those they are cheap or free 
Aug 11, 2019 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enough TV shows and movies to last a lifetime
Aug 11, 2019 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/tcl-43-class-led-4-series-2160p-smart-4k-uhd-tv-with-hdr-roku-tv/6317675.p?skuId=6317675
Aug 11, 2019 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K Smart TVs with HDR are getting pretty cheap
Aug 11, 2019 3:33 PM - Logan97: I gotta quick question regarding to the Nintendo switch if anybody can answer
Aug 11, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No.
Aug 11, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 11, 2019 3:56 PM - Logan97: yes lol... got a new v2 switch with no sd card (can't find my older one) ...now when I get another  micro sd card, is the switch designed to have everything running on the SD card because i don't want to use my internal storage other than for updates to the system?
Aug 11, 2019 3:57 PM - Arras: it's kind of a waste not to use the internal storage at all, it's a free 20GB and games installed to internal have faster load times
Aug 11, 2019 3:58 PM - Arras: but yeah, you should be able to put pretty much everything on the sd card
Aug 11, 2019 3:58 PM - Arras: though save files are always on internal storage
Aug 11, 2019 4:11 PM - Logan97: Thanks Arras, I can hold off the internal storage, I'm just trying to figure out what Nintendo is going to do for the system... like is the switch going to be strictly gaming? If so ill use it, but if they have other plans for it like having more than youtube i'll just like to keep the multimedia apps on internal, and gaming on external idk thats how its always been for me when had my 360 and i'll
Aug 11, 2019 4:12 PM - Logan97: just prefer to keep it that way.
Aug 11, 2019 4:14 PM - Logan97: I still feel 32gb is to low, and it bother me at times lol
Aug 11, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't help that you can't move games between internal and sd
Aug 11, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Logan whats a v2 switch?
Aug 11, 2019 6:28 PM - Logan97: V2 switch is just an updated version of the original switch with better battery better life (same battery as original) but an smaller CPU designed to use less power and run cooler.
Aug 11, 2019 7:00 PM - Duo8: shit friend wants a RX580
Aug 11, 2019 7:01 PM - Duo8: what get
Aug 11, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: used gtx 10xx
Aug 11, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Logan97: oh, i thought you might be talking about something else
Aug 11, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: why would you buy an unhackable switch?
Aug 11, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8: probably a gtx 1060 6gb is good for [email protected]
Aug 11, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretend the 3gb model doesn't exist
Aug 11, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't go lower
Aug 11, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 Ti 4GB models are decent
Aug 11, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3GB's just isn't enough RAM for some games.
Aug 11, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A brand new 8GB RX 580 is cheaper than a brand new 1060 6GB ATM, and nets you slightly better performance in most games so that's a better buy if you have less than $200
Aug 11, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have ~$250, buy a used GTX 1070 
Aug 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if it were me I'd still probably buy the 1060, just cuz AMD's drivers always give me hell for some reason
Aug 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom your just racist against AMD  lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HEY, I HAVE TONS OF AMD FRIENDS OK
Aug 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY GIVE ME AN AMD CARD KTHX
Aug 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CAN SAY WHAT I WANT
Aug 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Aug 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The day they fix my APU drivers is the day I'll recommend an AMD GPU ;O;
Aug 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true, I never had issues with AMD's Video stuff though.
Aug 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia gave me hell for a bit but I think I figured it out... lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but Nvidia streaming stuff is a killer app for me
Aug 11, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So worth the effort lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had some issues with Nvidia, but definitely more with AMD lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had issues with an old 4xx GPU ages ago with drivers, kept having to do clean reinstalls of them like every few months cuz they'd get all fucky lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I've had a 7970 from AMD that would just BSOD my PC all the time, so that was worse lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 4870 rock solid lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keeping it for a retro build that I'll never do lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:40 PM - Logan97: The Real Jdbye:  I had no Idea it was unhackable, I'm kinda disappointed now,  it would've been a nice option though, and i just wanted more battery life i didn''t want to carry powerbank around all the time
Aug 11, 2019 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw a GeForce FX 5500 the other day I almost snagged for like an XP build
Aug 11, 2019 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ended up passing on it
Aug 11, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation saves me a lot of money lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if I really wanted to do old XP stuff I'd probably just use a VM lol
Aug 11, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or hell, check GoG and see if they've done any compatibility ports lol
Aug 11, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Forza Horizon 4
Aug 11, 2019 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coming Soon!!!
Aug 12, 2019 12:27 AM - Chary: New dad blog feat. Bird
Aug 12, 2019 12:28 AM - Chary: I just have a bird now. This is my life now
Aug 12, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chary
Aug 12, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What kind of birb?
Aug 12, 2019 12:40 AM - Veho: ALBATROSS
Aug 12, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 12, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7zk4as9kzA
Aug 12, 2019 12:43 AM - Veho: More like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrqW_BZu5Xk
Aug 12, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 12, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKPicUnsPPg Cool song and band 
Aug 12, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvsQsao1F88 Best song from that band you might recognize it from Tekken the Animated movie.
Aug 12, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbXwkBljbNw
Aug 12, 2019 1:00 AM - Duo8: for $250 i'd rather get a vega56
Aug 12, 2019 1:01 AM - Duo8: saw a 1070ti for $200 the other day though, had a broken fan but would still be worth
Aug 12, 2019 1:03 AM - Duo8: anyway friend wants a used 580 for ~$90 sooo
Aug 12, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh yeah sub 100 buck GPU's are going to be used parts if you want any sort of performance
Aug 12, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwQMXTApvR4
Aug 12, 2019 1:15 AM - Hambrew: no good PS3 tutorials online ;c
Aug 12, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 hacking?
Aug 12, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whatcha need? lol Although I haven't turned my PS3 on in ages I am using a launch model with Rebug firmware
Aug 12, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hf-wQ-TUzQ
Aug 12, 2019 3:50 AM - Chary: Psio, a white king pigeon, according to reddit
Aug 12, 2019 3:50 AM - Chary: https://i.imgur.com/0Qhqn2c.png


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 13, 2019)

Aug 12, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's cool probably a lot less noisy than the birds j have owned
Aug 12, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: What birds did you own, Psi?
Aug 12, 2019 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've had love birds parakeets and a green ring neck parrot
Aug 12, 2019 9:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X5rPwAg.jpg
Aug 12, 2019 10:09 AM - Duo8: what the fuck the sky literally exploded
Aug 12, 2019 10:26 AM - Ericthegreat: huh?
Aug 12, 2019 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Aug 12, 2019 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So "This tastes like ass" is no longer a bad thing?
Aug 12, 2019 10:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: was it ever?
Aug 12, 2019 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: people have been happily eating ass since the dawn of time
Aug 12, 2019 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure what is the benefit of eating ass lol
Aug 12, 2019 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Two girls one cup did not turn me on in the slightest ll
Aug 12, 2019 12:05 PM - LumInvader: Two girls, one Lum sounds good
Aug 12, 2019 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: PsI: big difference between eating ass and eating shit
Aug 12, 2019 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: well as long as the ass is clean
Aug 12, 2019 1:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NWkPLiM
Aug 12, 2019 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.fakespot.com/product/audioquest-diamond-2m-656-feet-braided-hdmi-cable
Aug 12, 2019 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Aug 12, 2019 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Least authentic reviewquestion  I wasn't prepared for how much this would improve my movie watching experience. This wire actually allows me to step through my tv and into the set of the film!My favourite film is Shawshank Redemption and I cant tell you how many times I've stood next to Tim Robbins in that river, screaming with our hands up in the air!I also cannot resist reassuring Frodo that Gan
Aug 12, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the spray chrome cake decorating thing mixed with Mad Max questions
Aug 12, 2019 1:43 PM - Veho: I see the connection.
Aug 12, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/gaming/1164514/GTA-6-release-date-bad-news-PS4-Xbox-One-Grand-Theft-Auto/amp
Aug 12, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Wilton-710-5521-Metallic-Color-Silver/dp/B005KTVG86
Aug 12, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scroll to the questions and answers lol
Aug 12, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder, how DO they make edible silver spray?
Aug 12, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i assume there's no actual metal in it
Aug 12, 2019 3:47 PM - Devin: The second image on the Amazon page has the ingredients. Just artificial coloring.
Aug 12, 2019 4:29 PM - Duo8: i think you can eat a bit of gallium and still be fine
Aug 12, 2019 5:08 PM - KuranKu: hey i have just noticed the shoutbox am i blind all this time ?
Aug 12, 2019 5:08 PM - KuranKu: R.I.P
Aug 12, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only shows up when you have 100 posts
Aug 12, 2019 5:09 PM - KuranKu: oh thanks for clerafication ^^
Aug 12, 2019 5:11 PM - KuranKu: so got 200+ posts ( i think im blind all this time )
Aug 12, 2019 5:13 PM - Flame: Tom what have you done with your Pi 4 so far?
Aug 12, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Originally I installed the Lakka nightly, but it sucks so now I've got Raspbian installed on it and I compiled RetroPie so I'm using that
Aug 12, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, https://rpcs3.net/blog/2019/08/12/new-demons-souls-60fps-patch/#more-1765 < This is fucking 11/10, Demon's Souls at 60fps is fucking amazing
Aug 12, 2019 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lakka sucks? why?
Aug 12, 2019 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The nightly sucks, yes, because it's 100% unoptimized for the Pi 4
Aug 12, 2019 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Aug 12, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't it just running the same software though?
Aug 12, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: only it's pre configured for the most part
Aug 12, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It should be, but I get much better performance with the RetroPie build I compiled myself than I do with Lakka so I assume they just got things running but didn't bother optimizing the emulators themselves to use all of the Pi 4's hardware
Aug 12, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lakka also lacks a lot of stuff, I couldn't install any packages with their current build so wasn't able to use the Switch Pro controller on it without issues
Aug 12, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas on RetroPie I can actually install some packages it needs and download and apply a modded config so the analog sticks are registered correctly, which is nice
Aug 12, 2019 5:26 PM - Flame: so can a Pi 4 with 4GB ram run a PS2 or Gamecube emu?
Aug 12, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: well as far as i know neither actually change the emulators
Aug 12, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just compile them and package them
Aug 12, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i suppose the settings used when compiling could matter
Aug 12, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: are you crazy?
Aug 12, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS2 probably never
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: even expensive smartphones struggle with PS2
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GC probably only the easiest games to emulate, and only at native res with 0 enhancements and with probably a bit of frameskip
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - Flame: @Jdbye yes. yes i am crazy.
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: good, me too
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - Flame: im cra cra
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 12, 2019 5:28 PM - Flame: 
Aug 12, 2019 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: but technically yes
Aug 12, 2019 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: just depends on what you consider playable
Aug 12, 2019 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: then again i guess you never asked if the games would be *playable* so
Aug 12, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: im mean i have 10 ways to play ps2 games, if you dont include my softmoded ps2.
Aug 12, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: just wanted to know the limit of pi 4
Aug 12, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't tried it yet, but apparently Saturn emulation is supposed to work well for quite a few games now, which is interesting
Aug 12, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: saturn emulation doesn't work well even on PC
Aug 12, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: yabause is a piece of shit (if there's anything better that's still getting updated do let me know)
Aug 12, 2019 5:39 PM - Flame: why is yabause shit?
Aug 12, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: piss poor compatibility
Aug 12, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i used some sketchy closed source emulator that's super basic but compatibility is better
Aug 12, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's not exactly great either due to how basic it is
Aug 12, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's made by some foreign dude, unofficially translated iirc, and you have to actually mount the isos
Aug 12, 2019 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe things have changed since i last used yabause but it had a long way to go
Aug 12, 2019 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has been like a year or two
Aug 12, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mednafen is getting good for Saturn stuff
Aug 12, 2019 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you need decent specs for it since it's more accuracy focused
Aug 12, 2019 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: That may be worth a try
Aug 12, 2019 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't play much saturn but there was one particular game I wanted to try and nothing would run it well
Aug 12, 2019 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mednefen, SSF (which is the shit one you have to mount ISOs for), and Kronos which I guess is a fork of Yabause that's better than Yabause is what's recommended on the gametech wiki apparently
Aug 12, 2019 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Sega_Saturn_emulators <
Aug 12, 2019 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What game?
Aug 12, 2019 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't remember
Aug 12, 2019 6:27 PM - Megadriver94: SSF may have aged badly, but its not as bad as Satourne.
Aug 12, 2019 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: How old is SSF anyway?
Aug 12, 2019 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like 2014 was when the site for it was first launched
Aug 12, 2019 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's now dead
Aug 12, 2019 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: now*
Aug 12, 2019 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh, so it's not that old
Aug 12, 2019 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But apparently the dev released a new preview build of it like...a couple weeks ago, I guess
Aug 12, 2019 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Feels way too primitive for 2014
Aug 12, 2019 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, and I guess you don't need to mount ISOs anymore, either, you can just play .bin/.cue files directly now
Aug 12, 2019 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice
Aug 12, 2019 6:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5T7Hu49
Aug 12, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: That said I did figure out how to mount isos by calling powershell.
Aug 12, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: powershell.exe so it would be possible to whip some sort of game selector together
Aug 12, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if SSF didn't support it
Aug 12, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7N8erWP
Aug 12, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8DwsrsZ
Aug 12, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r0DZv5c
Aug 12, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://m.media-amazon.com/images/S/aplus-seller-content-images-us-east-1/A1F83G8C2ARO7P/A11KQ4AB16XUUQ/B01KHT1MWI/bKEALqWVSSSs._UX300_TTW__.jpg
Aug 12, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: hahah
Aug 12, 2019 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it come with a tinfoil hat
Aug 12, 2019 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6p1e_JSol8s
Aug 12, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cF20Gma
Aug 13, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esl6ctg_9JA Free Xbox game *Required a modded original Xbox
Aug 13, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or Xbox 360 that has been hacked lol
Aug 13, 2019 1:32 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh original xbox
Aug 13, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Wilton-710-5521-Metallic-Color-Silver/dp/B005KTVG86
Aug 13, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/9TDKZep


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 14, 2019)

Aug 13, 2019 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l9KUdtm
Aug 13, 2019 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qfYe63R
Aug 13, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Wh32zI_U4VI
Aug 13, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoutbox silence
Aug 13, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Deadbox
Aug 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like necrophilia lol
Aug 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, apparently now that I have the old drivers from HP, RyzenAdj (which is an unofficial program that lets me change the amount of wattage my APU can pull for more performance) seems to actually be working now, when beforehand with newer drivers it wouldn't work 
Aug 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tested Cinebench R20, to see if it actually made a difference, went from a usual score of ~895 to 958 ;O;
Aug 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like...a 7% improvement? Lol
Aug 13, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can force the APU to pull the full 25w instead of 15w it's configured at, and then set the CPU temp limit before it starts to thermal throttle to 100C if I wanted 
Aug 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although when it's set to pull that much power it takes like...a minute before it hits the temp limit at 100% load and starts throttling from 3.2Ghz to 2.2-2.4ghz 
Aug 13, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
Aug 13, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try just doing like 20 watts?
Aug 13, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be a happy medium
Aug 13, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the winter you can probably up it to the full 25 np for hours lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently someone had some settings up for 40w 
Aug 13, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting to 20W now, with a temp limit of 85C, see how well that goes lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got one of those shitty laptop coolers that are garbage, maybe that will help 
Aug 13, 2019 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, CPU temp is only 72c but it throttled itself down to 2.4ghz anyways 
Aug 13, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's at least a stable 2.4ghz so that's nice I guess?
Aug 13, 2019 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wow, that stable clock got me from 958 to 1164 ._.
Aug 13, 2019 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try 23w now, see how that goes
Aug 13, 2019 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was sitting at a stable 2.6ghz for like 20 seconds before it hit 85c and throttled back down to 2.4 again lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try 22w when it's done, see if that's like the sweet spot lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1194 that time, which is equivalent to an i5 3550 desktop CPU lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super nice!!!
Aug 13, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally got what it should have been lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if this also pushes the GPU to it's max, too 
Aug 13, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 22w lowers stable clock to 2.2ghz, so I guess 23w is the sweet spot for it
Aug 13, 2019 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See what happens if I up the throttle temp to 95c for funsy lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, still clocks down from 2.6 to 2.4ghz at like 75c, maybe it's hardcoded to do that with this Mobo?
Aug 13, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's hard coded into the hmmm it's like bios in the CPU
Aug 13, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Forgot the name... But only AMD can change it
Aug 13, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah probably
Aug 13, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try playing around with furmark now, see if the GPU benefits at all from it lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My guess is no, but hey worth trying
Aug 13, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 720p benchmark is a hilarious 15-18fps 
Aug 13, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With base settings
Aug 13, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol to be honest when I had a laptop I never games on it
Aug 13, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always feels like a. Sub par experience
Aug 13, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation seems good though
Aug 13, 2019 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah for sure, I mainly have just chill games on it lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, yeah no change with GPU performance lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a shame
Aug 13, 2019 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice that CPU gets a hefty bump though
Aug 13, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The most important part of it if you ask me lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 50% boost?
Aug 13, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like that, 300+ish points on cinebench
Aug 13, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Testing RPCS3, only pulling 50-60% CPU load apparently so it's clocking at 2.7ghz on all cores now, which is fancy
Aug 13, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly the 2500U is supposed to be able to boost all the way to 3.6ghz, but that definitely doesn't happen to me 
Aug 13, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably only in super light workloads lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna see if it'll hit that with a single core benchmark lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3.2-3.4ghz stable lol more than I thought
Aug 13, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice also tighten ram timmings
Aug 13, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen loves faster RAM
Aug 13, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I could with this laptop 
Aug 13, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly the RAM in this thing is running at 2400mhz though lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, CPU speed keeps dipping down to like 1.5ghz sometimes, then shoots back up to 3.4ghz lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Single core benchmark is 314, which is apparently equivalent to like an i7 4850hq mobile CPU lol
Aug 13, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a tad bit faster than that i5 3550 dekstop CPU
Aug 13, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So tl;dr this thing apparently performs like an i5 3550 now 
Aug 14, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice nice
Aug 14, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Core+i5-3550+%40+3.30GHz&id=825
Aug 14, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 77 watts too
Aug 14, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's pretty half decent for a 23w APU lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So pretty equal to the FX6300 I have too
Aug 14, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it's not terrible either
Aug 14, 2019 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And has 4 cores, 8 threads so that's nice
Aug 14, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now just need my review PC to play with, I'm running out of shit to fuck with 
Aug 14, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was talking to a buddy of mine about setting up a hackintosh for him, and I found my work PC's parts are apparently really easy to use for a hackintosh so I'm half considering doing that for fun now 
Aug 14, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hackintosh time running out
Aug 14, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Newer OS will need some weird tpm like module
Aug 14, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted to try a vm of it but couldn't get it workig
Aug 14, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So went Linux VMs instead lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not TPM, no, they're killing it by switching to their own CPUs instead of Intel's
Aug 14, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, that's the theory anyways
Aug 14, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Once they start releasing new OSx versions that no longer support Intel CPUs, then no more hackintosh
Aug 14, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that probably won't happen until like mid-late 2020s lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mac should be dead by then lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I think the last I checked, the market share for OSx was like...8% worldwide? Lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And declining from what I recall
Aug 14, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Apple did say they wanted to "conglomerate" all their hardware into one ecosystem, hence the CPU change, so maybe OSx will just die off and Apple will do some kind of shitty iOS abomination that runs on mobile and desktop
Aug 14, 2019 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be really neat, TBH, but ehhh I'd rather see MS do something like that instead of Apple lol
Aug 14, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to pull a Nintendo Switch
Aug 14, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only with phone and PC
Aug 14, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Motorola tried something like that years ago I think lol
Aug 14, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had like a laptop thing you could dock your phone into, would output to it's display and you could use it like a laptop
Aug 14, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was Android, so it was a shit experience, and old hardware and older Android were meh lol
Aug 14, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeeeah, the Atrix 4G in fucking 2011 lol
Aug 14, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What a crazy and wild time that was
Aug 14, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/news/how-does-the-motorola-atrix-4g-lapdock-compare-with-a-laptop/
Aug 14, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Samsung ahs DEX or something now
Aug 14, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has
Aug 14, 2019 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Desktop-Experience-Charger-Warranty/dp/B079TL2TGY/ref=asc_df_B079TL2TGY/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242026722687&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11650694204303899506&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1014984&hvtargid=pla-494209951623&psc=1
Aug 14, 2019 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's just a basic dock, the Motorola thing was a full on laptop with a screen and touchpad and keyboard and shit lol
Aug 14, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd just mirror the phones display lol
Aug 14, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you could get a Pi to work with it, at least the first one anyways which would be an interesting project lol
Aug 14, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That DEX thing let's you output to a screen and use keyboard and mouse too
Aug 14, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even has display port
Aug 14, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zcJmOTAghpM
Aug 14, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Video on it with emulation and crap lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 15, 2019)

Aug 14, 2019 4:16 AM - Memoir: Just tried Dex for the first time. I'm impressed. It's a different take on what the Atrix and the like offered once upon a time.
Aug 14, 2019 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://fishgl.com/
Aug 14, 2019 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mMIOhoUcCM
Aug 14, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe39YHYUQBU
Aug 14, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got macOS Sierra installed on my work desktop now, kinda 
Aug 14, 2019 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far the only thing I need to get working is the iGPU, so I can get my multiple monitors working
Aug 14, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: (Cuz the second monitor I use is kinda borked, the DVI input just stopped working ages ago so I have to use VGA on it (cuz no HDMI)...which my GTX 770 doesn't have )
Aug 14, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2019 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far I've succeeded in fucking up the config for it every single time so it doesn't boot  no idea what I'm doing wrong with this tutorial I found, might have to find another lol
Aug 14, 2019 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it throwing an error?
Aug 14, 2019 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually with OSX it's some sort of driver thing
Aug 14, 2019 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't tried booting with verbose mode so I can see an error if there is one, just been screwing around so far lol
Aug 14, 2019 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom dvi to vga adapter?
Aug 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have any sitting around at the moment
Aug 14, 2019 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: they used to come with GPUs
Aug 14, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a DVI to HDMI adapter 
Aug 14, 2019 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Meh
Aug 14, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And yeah a bunch of DVI to VGA adapters
Aug 14, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are two kinds I know of and weirdly some do not work with some DVI ports
Aug 14, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's cuz there's 3 standards for DVI
Aug 14, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Analog and digital, Analog only, and digital only
Aug 14, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that explains it lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Digital only, DVI-D, can't adapt to VGA with just a simple adapter
Aug 14, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz digital signal, whereas VGA is analog
Aug 14, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've ever seen a DVI-A port before, at least not on any GPUs or monitors lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually it's DVI-I or DVI-d if it's a newer display/GPU
Aug 14, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can never tell what adapter is what version though so I just try them one at a time until one works lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually they're labeled lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the connectors have slightly different designs https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fb/DVI_Connector_Types.svg <
Aug 14, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That DVI to HDMI is DVI-D I think
Aug 14, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual link what ever that means
Aug 14, 2019 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switched to display port on the new machine so that's better right?
Aug 14, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see the free Xbox original game?
Aug 14, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit free no piracy 
Aug 14, 2019 7:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 14, 2019 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I saw that thing lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered to set up my Xbox for it ;O;
Aug 14, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, yeah can't seem to get the iGPU to work properly with OSx lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll have to dig around for an adapter or buy one or something lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I remember ATI ones working best?
Aug 14, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't spend too much money on it... Cause Mac has no gaemz
Aug 14, 2019 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For adapters? I don't think it really matters lol
Aug 14, 2019 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, spent a whole $1 on an adapter ;O;
Aug 14, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom analog only makes no sense
Aug 14, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think thats just meant for cables
Aug 14, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: and adapters
Aug 14, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause if you're gonna put a dvi-a plug on a gpu it would make more sense to use vga
Aug 14, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing with a dvi input is analog, it'd have to be converted to vga anyway
Aug 14, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? DVI literally has pins for VGA analog
Aug 14, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently DVI-A was mostly used on projectors, I guess
Aug 14, 2019 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, yeah DVI-A is a dumb idea but it's a thing that was used
Aug 14, 2019 8:25 PM - IncredulousP: lol DVI-A stands for Digital Visual Interface Analog
Aug 14, 2019 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i said dvi *input*
Aug 14, 2019 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes dvi has pins for analog but they are never used on a dvi input
Aug 14, 2019 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause there's no point in doing so
Aug 14, 2019 8:52 PM - IncredulousP: https://iogear.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2209/~/what-is-the-difference-between-dvi-a%2C-dvi-d-and-dvi-i%3F
Aug 14, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DVDA on the other hand is awesome... lol
Aug 14, 2019 9:31 PM - Joe88: just be careful you may need an "active" adapter which alot more expensive
Aug 14, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only need it if it's DVI-D, my GTX 770 has DVI-I so nothing more than a basic adapter needed
Aug 15, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma2g10PFZw4
Aug 15, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, for when you want your shit beer to taste like shit coffee ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't top what Arizona Tea is doing though, those fuckers are gonna be launching a line of weed drinks 
Aug 15, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And not sissy babby CBD only, the full on THC shebang lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UABTaB-_i8
Aug 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weed drink lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds maybe good?
Aug 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have to taste it
Aug 15, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They say that coffee drink thing has no beer taste so maybe it's good?
Aug 15, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I like most Arizona teas, so maybe it'll be good lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I get raspberry tea drink mix stuff from Arizona, which is pretty good
Aug 15, 2019 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Little sugar in it, unlike their actual drinks which are chock fucking full of sugar
Aug 15, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been my soda replacement the last year and a half now, when I'm not just drinking water
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Want to see the unholy abomination I get to review next Psi?
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/Aqqmy07_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a box
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With 8
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Different
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mice
Aug 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 15, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you have to use them all?
Aug 15, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I would have a tough time telling the difference I feel
Aug 15, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I say different but they all have the same guts, just different shells lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be tough lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm probably just gonna have them all in one review, and then kinda just do a roundup of them all lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But now I'll have a mouse for every fucking PC in my house, so that's good 
Aug 15, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I already got enough goddamn keyboards, so about time I get mice to go with them lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efyv-ZY4ahA Tom check it out
Aug 15, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mute the music though lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to buy a larger hard drive to host that thing... lol largest drive I have is 2TB's
Aug 15, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pass ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet I could trim 1TB off it by eliminating the junk lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of that 2.6TBs I'd maybe play like 10% of it 
Aug 15, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.6TB
Aug 15, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something that will be cool like 5 years from now when everything is much better hardware and Internet speed wise lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't be bothered to get huge sets of all the systems PS1+. Just not worth the bandwidth for me lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, maybe in 5 years I'll go crazy and download complete sets of all the consoles, but right now I'm fine with my N64 and under sets lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have all the Xbox and GC and PS1 games
Aug 15, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But my sets are trimmed down a bit
Aug 15, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like Xbox I have under 800GB's and PS1 is like at 350GB's and GameCube is like 470GB's or so
Aug 15, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, my Xbox set is only 30gb ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Elements-Portable-External/dp/B0713WPGLL/ref=sxin_4_ac_d_pm?ac_md=4-1-QmV0d2VlbiAkNzUgYW5kICQxMDA%3D-ac_d_pm&keywords=hard+drive&pd_rd_i=B0713WPGLL&pd_rd_r=d0be0574-f3ba-48e2-8cc7-a1b884b4f241&pd_rd_w=bVHhx&pd_rd_wg=YHMgl&pf_rd_p=443560ff-1213-4884-9e43-6946f940cec1&pf_rd_r=B3Q6JQ3SVR0DPS6765BP&psc=1&qid=1565830633&s=gateway
Aug 15, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I might order one of these for it... lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS1 is 23GB lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My GC+Wii is 100GB IIRC
Aug 15, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could trim mine down a lot smaller but there are some in there I like to try just to see what it's about lol
Aug 15, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, my Switch collection is 250GB 
Aug 15, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 43 games I have downloaded ATM lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn Tom
Aug 15, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you want to know that 2.6TB one is 1.89TB's compressed for the download via Torrent lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd have to download that thing across 3-4 months just to stay under my 1tb monthly cap with Crapcom
Aug 15, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 15, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just never touch the internet and get it done in 2 lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My seedbox only has a 50GB SSD in it, too lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't top what Arizona Tea is doing though, those fuckers are gonna be launching a line of weed drinks 
Aug 15, 2019 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: are they still gonna be a dollar? 
Aug 15, 2019 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think similar "weed drinks" cost like $10 a 12oz bottle here
Aug 15, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloading it now Tom but I have to do some disk management stuff and span a drive in the meantime until that 4TB drive arrives from Amazon.... even then I will need to uncompress it too that drive to use it lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 days and 14 hours download lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:17 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: i've been downloading a 100gb file from a site that limits you to 1kb per second F
Aug 15, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Aug 15, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard drive will be here by Friday so that's nice lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:18 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: its been downloading for 3 months
Aug 15, 2019 1:18 AM - Devin: I feel that Tom. I pay them an extra $25 a month for no cap.
Aug 15, 2019 1:19 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: gateway flashcart for switch wen?
Aug 15, 2019 1:19 AM - Devin: Set that up the same month they tacked on an extra $60 for going over.
Aug 15, 2019 1:20 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: wut?
Aug 15, 2019 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I try to limit myself to like...800gb a month lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could pay the extra for unlimited, but fuck Comcrap lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But only ISP in my area that's faster than 50mbps and not crazy expensive
Aug 15, 2019 1:23 AM - Devin: Comcast has a data cap of 1TB a month. For every 50GBs you go over they charge an extra $10.
Aug 15, 2019 1:23 AM - Devin: Up to $200.
Aug 15, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 1gbps fiber company that was supposed to come to my area got bought out a month or two ago, now it doesn't look like they're gonna expand here anymore 
Aug 15, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am insanely lucky I guess 30 bucks for 100 up and 100 down and no caps at all lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:24 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: ew comcast
Aug 15, 2019 1:24 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I get 100mb per second for 15£ a month
Aug 15, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Windows will not let me span these drives because they are too full or something lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:25 AM - Devin: Only other isp here is AT&T. Who wants $80 to have a guy plug my router in.
Aug 15, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's gonna be fun lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:26 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: There's one thing you cant pirate
Aug 15, 2019 1:26 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: Internet
Aug 15, 2019 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck AT&T. Fuckers sold me a service package that was literally impossible to have in my house, then tried to tell me the usual "we only promise "up to" speed!" BS
Aug 15, 2019 1:28 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: i love baiting these 419 scammers
Aug 15, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:29 AM - Devin: You still working for that place that pays you in BTC Tom?
Aug 15, 2019 1:29 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I perfer pepecoin
Aug 15, 2019 1:29 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: https://github.com/pepeteam/pepecoin
Aug 15, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they died out the beginning of this year lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:30 AM - Devin: RIP.
Aug 15, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The other company I work for is probably gonna die off the end of this year, so gotta find a new job some point soon lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:31 AM - Devin: I feel that. Still working this Amazon job. Need to finish school so I can get a better paying job elsewhere.
Aug 15, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7r06Sx1kkcs
Aug 15, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am about to be promoted at my job 
Aug 15, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to wear a white shirt and have people calling me sir all day long....
Aug 15, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously not my bag lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A friend of mine said he'd out in a good word for a job at some local tech place, said they need someone who can drive around town installing PCs and server tech
Aug 15, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is, like, what I do for fun so that would be good lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice Tom enjoy it 
Aug 15, 2019 1:36 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: PepeCoin Is Love PepeCoin Is Life
Aug 15, 2019 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be nice to have lol. Would have to drive "35-50k miles a year" for travel though which sounds awful lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ewwww
Aug 15, 2019 1:38 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: We use cookies to personalise content and ads, to provide social media features and to analyse our traffic. We also share information about your use of our site with our social media, advertising and analytics partners who may combine it with other information you’ve provided to them or they’ve collected from your use of their services. Learn more
Aug 15, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is there a way to have compression on a hard drive? I remember that used to be a thing lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:38 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: I've got a new pc rig to build
Aug 15, 2019 1:38 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: any ideas?
Aug 15, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can use Compact to to compress stuff
Aug 15, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But would take a while probably lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I doubt you'd get much extra space out of it
Aug 15, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 3700X and a RTX 2080 Ti and 32GB's of RAM  lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I mean on a newly empty 2TB drive lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:40 AM - Idontknowwhattoputhere: 
Aug 15, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Google CompactGUI, that's the built in Windows thing
Aug 15, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhhh lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although hmmm maybe since it's empty now I could just span it with a 500GB SSD I have laying around lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shuffling files around like some kind of scrub  lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:41 AM - Devin: I need to upgrade sometime. Still rocking an i7 4790K and 1080.
Aug 15, 2019 1:41 AM - Devin: And 32GBs of DDR3
Aug 15, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I just built a new system (the one I listed but with a 2700X for now) lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:41 AM - Devin: Wonder what the resale value of those parts would be.
Aug 15, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could get a few hundred I would thing?
Aug 15, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: think lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2080 Ti is nice with a giant 4K monitor 
Aug 15, 2019 1:43 AM - Devin: Probably. Like $150 for the CPU, $300-400 for the GPU.
Aug 15, 2019 1:44 AM - Devin: I'll bet. Would be nice for my 1440p 144hz monitor. The 1080 chugs along pretty well on it.
Aug 15, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Initially when I got this monitor I had a GTX 980 lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It could play some games at 4K... but some of them really didn't like that at all
Aug 15, 2019 1:45 AM - Devin: Ouch. How was that PowerPoint slideshow?
Aug 15, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Diablo III had a lot of weird tearing
Aug 15, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands 2 just didn't like 4K at all
Aug 15, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $20 for the 1080 ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Half Life 2 looks amazing lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:46 AM - Devin: Used to have an EVGA 980Ti that kept having issues. After sending it in twice for the same issue they upgraded me to the 1080.
Aug 15, 2019 1:47 AM - Devin: Which is why my coffin will have an EVGA sticker on it.
Aug 15, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only got an i5 7600k and a 1070 
Aug 15, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And 16GB if DDR4 
Aug 15, 2019 1:48 AM - Devin: But DDR4 tho.
Aug 15, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need that damn review PC so I can have Zen 2 
Aug 15, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am using a EVGA RTX 2080 Ti something or other triple slot OCed thing lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:49 AM - Devin: You gonna get to keep it?
Aug 15, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Who fucking knows, I doubt I'm gonna get it at this point lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom just sell your baby on eBay and buy a new GPU  lol (kidding)
Aug 15, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:49 AM - Devin: Damn. Here's hoping you do.
Aug 15, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably trade her for an RTX Titan 
Aug 15, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife will complain but just tell her "It's fine we can make more?" lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:50 AM - Devin: Or I do. ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, she wants 0 more babies
Aug 15, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She might change her mind if you let her play VR lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One and done. Will probably get a vasectomy at some point in the next couple years, to be sure lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah I would imagine it's pretty traumatic lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn Tom going to be a gigolo
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby is teething right now, has one tooth that broke through the gums a few days ago, and another seems like it might be close, maybe by next week
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's fun lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Devin: I'm pretty content with the 3D printer reviewing though. Wish some other companies would message me so it's not just me reviewing three printers from the same one.
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry to hear about your no sleep Tom lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just give me one, I'll 3d print lots of things ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Devin: *cough Elegoo, Monoprice. *cough*
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D print some sex toys?
Aug 15, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's great Psi, I got like 2 hours last night! Lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should be trying to sleep now
Aug 15, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I know I'll be up in an hour or two
Aug 15, 2019 1:53 AM - Devin: Tom you're totally welcome to have the next SLA printer they're coming out with at the end of August.
Aug 15, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whiskey for the baby rub a little on it's gum enjoy like 15 maybe even 20 minutes of solid sleep lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:53 AM - Devin: Which is just a bigger version of the one I reviewed already.
Aug 15, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She's not too awful TBH, she'll cry for a few minutes then kinda chill out
Aug 15, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The big problem is she refuses to go back to sleep lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then whines when she's not being held
Aug 15, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Awww
Aug 15, 2019 1:54 AM - Devin: Soak your thumb in a little rum.
Aug 15, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife put a twin sized mattress in the baby's room, so one of us just sleeps in there
Aug 15, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4DwBOWOBncQ?t=120 Look how thick that thing is... lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She's actually a pretty chill babby so far, she doesn't cry all that often, just kinda chills and plays with stuff, watches me fuck around with PC shit lolc
Aug 15, 2019 1:55 AM - Devin: Thiccc.
Aug 15, 2019 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Loves looking at all my RGB PC stuff 
Aug 15, 2019 1:56 AM - Devin: Lil baby sup3rgam3r. How old is she?
Aug 15, 2019 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can say "ma" and "ba" now lol
Aug 15, 2019 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 6 months
Aug 15, 2019 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was just suprgamr232 kthx ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 1:57 AM - Devin: ;O; Not as bad as my old username.
Aug 15, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhh Roxas is Sora ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or whatever the fuck way it was ;O;
Aug 15, 2019 1:59 AM - Devin: That's right.
Aug 15, 2019 1:59 AM - Devin: Spoilers Tom.
Aug 15, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame Kingdom Farts is a bad series 
Aug 15, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn... Some sort of 500MB partition on the SSD is cock blocking me lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to use dynamic disks to add an old 480GB SSD to a 2TB drive so I have enough space lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But in spite of both drives being completely empty minus a 500MB (recovery partition) Disk management says "Your drives do not have enough space to complete this operation" lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think both drives have to be completely empty and unformatted to span drives now
Aug 15, 2019 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC Windows 10 added a feature to do it with standard drives, but I forget what it's called
Aug 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Storage something
Aug 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Windows was being a bitch but Samsung had a tool
Aug 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fixed me right up lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So now I have a spanned 2.4TB drive and can proceed to download lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well like 2.2TB lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh format gonna be a bit lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2310GB's just enough space lol Plus just temporary anyway once I uncompress that to the external drive going to switch them back lol (not a good idea to keep it like that)
Aug 15, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2% format complete lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4%
Aug 15, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm 1% per minute so this is going to be like 1 hour and 40 minutes lol
Aug 15, 2019 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hdazA-VUf0


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 16, 2019)

Aug 15, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=82158
Aug 15, 2019 6:30 AM - Ericthegreat: They should've just made a Dreamcast 2 :/
Aug 15, 2019 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they did sort of with the original Xbox, I think Sega helped Microsoft with the hardware design or something or Microsoft sabotaged the Dreamcast hardware....
Aug 15, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/linedsafefugu-street-racing
Aug 15, 2019 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe39YHYUQBU 
Aug 15, 2019 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, nothing like a fresh thermal paste application and a mini heart attack to wake you up in the morning!
Aug 15, 2019 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 15, 2019 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pulled my AIO off, applied the new thermal paste as usual, put it all back together...to find my PC wouldn't boot, wouldn't even boot long enough to show me an error code lol
Aug 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried the usual, didn't fix anything, and then I fucking remembered the bracket on my CPU cooler wasn't necessarily designed for this socket (but it fits anyways cuz why not?), and if one corner is tightened all the way it touches a couple pins and will short the mobo lol
Aug 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just had to slightly loosen that corner, booted up all fine and such lol
Aug 15, 2019 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta put some electrical tape or something down on those pins at some point so it doesn't happen again
Aug 15, 2019 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yay, now my CPU only hits like low 60s under full load 
Aug 15, 2019 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: B
Aug 15, 2019 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Uneven pressure on the cpu is also not good
Aug 15, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if it's a huge difference in pressure, this is like maybe half a turn on the screw to loosen it
Aug 15, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I suppose so
Aug 15, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just make sure you apply it evenly at first so the thermal paste spreads properly
Aug 15, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiB189l2jpI
Aug 15, 2019 9:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH MY GOD 
Aug 15, 2019 9:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did anyone seen what they put on nintendo switch eshop today?
Aug 15, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lesbian Fry Cook Adventure?\
Aug 15, 2019 9:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No 
Aug 15, 2019 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look. 
Aug 15, 2019 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkiZimO0fF8
Aug 15, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.numskull.com/quarter-arcades/
Aug 15, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6oPlbAGKH0
Aug 16, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3Mc0ChHhlk
Aug 16, 2019 1:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey Tom Bom-Ba Dil!
Aug 16, 2019 1:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: @Tom_Bombaildo
Aug 16, 2019 1:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I really miss being able to edit shouts.
Aug 16, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqRg764ypaA
Aug 16, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes hey 
Aug 16, 2019 1:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Heya PsiRo
Aug 16, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some one needs to make a raisin pizza....
Aug 16, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like raisins and ham or something lol
Aug 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This torrent is slowing my computer down lol
Aug 16, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 1.9TB's compressed down from a 2.6TB file... lol
Aug 16, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/COisvirefd4
Aug 16, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqP-_4SSYFM
Aug 16, 2019 2:52 AM - IncredulousP: i can't wait until i don't have potato internet anymore
Aug 16, 2019 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: no, no one wants raisin pizza
Aug 16, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do lol
Aug 16, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ham and raisins like a baked ham
Aug 16, 2019 3:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A wild Vulpes appeared. 
Aug 16, 2019 3:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: where?
Aug 16, 2019 3:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You missed them
Aug 16, 2019 3:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: it was 2 hours ago 
Aug 16, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kWDIJfy_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 17, 2019)

Aug 16, 2019 5:14 AM - Ericthegreat: This new spam is interesting.
Aug 16, 2019 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: delicious trainwreck
Aug 16, 2019 3:12 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: You missed him
Aug 16, 2019 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no, Vulpes is a Xir 
Aug 16, 2019 3:48 PM - Devin: Damn, didn't realize how hungry I was. Thanks Psi.
Aug 16, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks good but not sure if I could eat it and not die lol
Aug 16, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/diqd1qxwrz6i0k2/360clone.jpg?dl=0
Aug 16, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: My mod is underway
Aug 16, 2019 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wolfenstein.Youngblood-CODEX 
Aug 16, 2019 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I hear it's trash lol
Aug 16, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I didn't really like the last one
Aug 16, 2019 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I did like duke nukem forever
Aug 16, 2019 9:28 PM - Joe88: https://imgur.com/gallery/RCdaKji
Aug 16, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't played 2 yet lol
Aug 16, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: Moving Vita card from 64 to 128 (SD2Vita) was such a pain in the ass
Aug 16, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered TBH
Aug 16, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Liked 1 though
Aug 16, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of the remakes, that is lol
Aug 16, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How so Gaymerz? You just copy shit over, done ;O;
Aug 16, 2019 10:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: Nope
Aug 16, 2019 10:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: My Vita acted gay and didn't liked that
Aug 16, 2019 10:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: Literally needed to use the transfer tool that on the vita itself
Aug 16, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 16, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm guessing its something about the location of the files
Aug 16, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: because it shown the files as corrupted
Aug 16, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: Vitashell and all of the apps, for whatever reason
Aug 16, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: its working now tho
Aug 16, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeewww Vita vitriol
Aug 16, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you make sure to enable hidden OS files in Windows before you moved stuff?
Aug 16, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yup
Aug 16, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most people don't, so they fuck it all up lol
Aug 16, 2019 10:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yeah
Aug 16, 2019 10:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: I went and asked some peeps if i was doing anything wrong but everyone was confused on why it didn't work
Aug 16, 2019 10:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: then some dude was like "idk try using content manager" and for whatever stupid reason it worked
Aug 16, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes it is just fucky though yeah lol
Aug 16, 2019 10:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: games loaded fine but any kind of app didn't
Aug 16, 2019 10:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: When i saw VitaShell not working i was like ohh shiet, dun fukd now
Aug 16, 2019 10:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: even installing it trough hencore didn't work
Aug 16, 2019 10:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh yeah i tried Wipeout and it reminded me of something really hilarious that devs done before
Aug 16, 2019 10:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: Online Passes ;OOO;
Aug 17, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a hard pass


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 18, 2019)

Aug 17, 2019 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFS-cfPipj8
Aug 17, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-c6ZrLe5uE
Aug 17, 2019 5:50 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-msp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/68918182_10157708130285086_3134135475246202880_n.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_oc=AQmSJ0EpP8sSCOskdLKDmHW122ZMONaex66DGUClqdnm4oq3nuki8Gueq-dukyLMxpRUbomUXq-hxkMQPPRw0v_T&_nc_ht=scontent-msp1-1.xx&oh=175bbb7a26c0f1ab0e5941b95f9c0e7c&oe=5DDBFBA0 how the fuck would one transport this
Aug 17, 2019 7:26 AM - Ericthegreat: Many pieces
Aug 17, 2019 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk believe it or not it comes in a flat box you assemble it at home
Aug 17, 2019 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That being said it's most likely fiber board and is a one time use thing...
Aug 17, 2019 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well almost 600GB down another 1300 to go lol
Aug 17, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRNgnwWUUXQ
Aug 17, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzmIyzRVl1A
Aug 17, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_H9Y8CfozI
Aug 17, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: by disassembling it most likely
Aug 17, 2019 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: the corner desk in my bedroom is physically too big to get through a door without at least disassembling it into 2 or 3 pieces
Aug 17, 2019 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: makes moving a bit of a pain
Aug 17, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/
Aug 17, 2019 10:26 PM - DinohScene: Hazer!
Aug 17, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey 
Aug 17, 2019 10:27 PM - DinohScene: Yo!
Aug 17, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You didn't melt 
Aug 17, 2019 10:33 PM - DinohScene: 40c has been reached over here, 32c used to be considered tropical 15 years ago lol
Aug 17, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Dinoh it's like 85F here not sure what that is in
Aug 17, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: C units
Aug 17, 2019 10:40 PM - DinohScene: Idk F units haha, it's 15c now tho
Aug 17, 2019 10:40 PM - DinohScene: Watching Invader Zim movie lol
Aug 17, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's an invader zim movie
Aug 17, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: ?
Aug 17, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: show was good, too bad it ended prematurely
Aug 17, 2019 10:43 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10-pcs-Tire-Tyre-Puncture-Triangle-Nail-Spike-Anti-theft-Security-Car-Vehicle/163669805968 wtf ebay
Aug 17, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw that as an adult having never known about it when i was younger and still liked it
Aug 17, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The movie just came out today I believe
Aug 17, 2019 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose to be pretty good, too
Aug 17, 2019 11:12 PM - Coto: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-i-xl-gbarunner2-problems.544405/#post-8759432
Aug 17, 2019 11:12 PM - Coto: ; - )
Aug 17, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://myfox8.com/2019/08/17/florida-woman-pulls-alligator-from-pants-during-traffic-stop/
Aug 17, 2019 11:39 PM - DinohScene: It's fairly good
Aug 17, 2019 11:40 PM - DinohScene: Different animation style, Gaz isn't Gaz tho
Aug 17, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gatorade is better
Aug 17, 2019 11:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you should connect your dreamcast to the internet and try watching youtube. 
Aug 17, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 5 fps at least?
Aug 18, 2019 12:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just download more ram to the dreamcast 
Aug 18, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol more RAM I think only the OG Xbox could do that?
Aug 18, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: but how do you get internet on the dreamcast?
Aug 18, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either the broadband adapter or the 56K modem
Aug 18, 2019 1:56 AM - kenenthk: This is kinda cool they're opening a code ninja by my apartments too bad it's just for kids
Aug 18, 2019 1:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does xbox have a browser?
Aug 18, 2019 1:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dreamcast did with a boot disc
Aug 18, 2019 2:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Orly
Aug 18, 2019 2:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Xbox might've had a Homebrew one
Aug 18, 2019 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken heh i actually wanted to buy the code.ninja domain
Aug 18, 2019 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it's so expensive
Aug 18, 2019 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: didn't realize someone used that name already
Aug 18, 2019 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Yeah thought I recognized the logo and just thought cool
Aug 18, 2019 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Wwabdpg_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 18, 2019 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 18, 2019 3:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why they banning ninja turtle weapons?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 19, 2019)

Aug 18, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I find literally everything on that table almost every day lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gR4Wwx5
Aug 18, 2019 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q0pHH5v
Aug 18, 2019 6:52 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if I could trade this Wii for an xbox1
Aug 18, 2019 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Wiiu
Aug 18, 2019 11:09 AM - Veho: No.
Aug 18, 2019 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it a couple of years then yes
Aug 18, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii U will be a collector item while the Xbox will be more common
Aug 18, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii U is going to be kinda rare lol
Aug 18, 2019 12:04 PM - T-hug: All the stars are closer, all the stars are closer, all the stars are closer
Aug 18, 2019 12:51 PM - Flame: T-hug you okay buddy?
Aug 18, 2019 12:56 PM - MrCokeacola: Bing Bing Wahoo!
Aug 18, 2019 1:42 PM - IncredulousP: give me sugar
Aug 18, 2019 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In water
Aug 18, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://giphy.com/gifs/DYB6Z6cTCWVe8
Aug 18, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2019/aug/18/french-waiter-shot-dead-paris-too-slow-with-sandwich
Aug 18, 2019 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he should have got the soup instead
Aug 18, 2019 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://abc7.com/amp/society/airport-worker-fired-for-giving-passenger-you-ugly-note/5473415/
Aug 18, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When you hate your job.
Aug 18, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/roku-is-looking-for-beta-testers-2/amp/
Aug 18, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, interestingly my Pi 4 is reporting itself as throttled...but it's not actually throttling itself? lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My OC clocks are still correct, 2ghz on the CPU and 750mhz on the GPU 
Aug 18, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat so self baking Pi? Hehehe 
Aug 18, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not the temps, either, cuz it's sitting at a frosty 40C lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got heatsinks on all the chips, and a little fan for cooling those heatsinks lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow that is impressive maybe voltage?
Aug 18, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it were the voltages, it would be clocking itself down lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it probably is the voltages, my power supply for it only pushes 2.4a at 5v whereas OC'd Pi 4's usually recommend 3a at 5v
Aug 18, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But...it's not clocking down, so it should be just fine?
Aug 18, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've heard different PSUs work better like Samsung ones
Aug 18, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I currently have it plugged into a power strip which has USB ports lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I guess it depends on how good those are
Aug 18, 2019 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose so. Could just be the program that reports throttling is just broken for Pi 4s?
Aug 18, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also highly possible
Aug 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The low temps could be from lower voltages too
Aug 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I don't think that'd make sense, since the OS being used currently is from the Raspberry Pi team itself 
Aug 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's definitely the fans
Aug 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And heatsinks
Aug 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always got my best OCs on Pentium Ds with lowering the voltages lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pre-heatsinks and fans it was hitting like 60C with lower clockspeeds lol
Aug 18, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes although I hear AMDs latest GPUs hit like 110c and "it's fine"
Aug 18, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well IIRC the Pi 4's new SoC only thermal throttles when it hits 80C lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I imagine it'd probably hit when OC'd without any heatsinks or anything lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think old Pentium 1s would have melted at 80c
Aug 18, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, I think even old ass 486's could survive at 80C
Aug 18, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel lists the max safe temp for the Pentium 120 at 70C but yeah 10C more is probably fine?
Aug 18, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Aug 18, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then, I don't really know how you'd even get that high of a temp with a goddamn Pentium 
Aug 18, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Calculator and that old bug lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe intense 800X640 mine sweeper lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo 1 on the highest settings and 4 players? Lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, got my DVI adapter and multiple monitors...kinda works with it on OS X 
Aug 18, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For some reason, overscan is turned on with my secondary monitor, and I don't know how to turn it off lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also don't know how to set custom resolutions like you can on Windows 
Aug 18, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's control alt delete
Aug 18, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On apple would be clover leaf
Aug 18, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There should be a menu?
Aug 18, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also use Finder to locate settings lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or it's like Linux....
Aug 18, 2019 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, overscan isn't showing up on the display settings, which is where it should be lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can't just change resolutions with OSx, apparently
Aug 18, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As in, set a completely custom one
Aug 18, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you need a third party app lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple sells it? Lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but the only thing I found is a fucking third party paid thing 
Aug 18, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.madrau.com/
Aug 18, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heey, there's a cracked version on TPB lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait no, I found a way to disable overscan by editing some config file lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you want to change the volume? Input credit card info noq
Aug 18, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah config files are pretty much everything
Aug 18, 2019 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well...now it's too small? WTF hacky Mac lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just not scaling properly for some reason 
Aug 18, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess I'll try the shitty app, see if that lets me adjust how much over/underscan there is
Aug 18, 2019 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DPI settings?
Aug 18, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That doesn't change the scaling of the whole display, just the contents on it
Aug 18, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also don't see any option for that in the OG settings lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Mac does suck lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't see any way to adjust the over/underscan value in the shitty app, either lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think I can re-enable overscan, and then just do a slightly less than 1080p resolution and that should work?
Aug 18, 2019 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeey, yeah my test worked so I guess I'll do that
Aug 18, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's so much a Mac issue as it is a hackintosh issue lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine on an actual mac there wouldn't be this many issues setting resolutions lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww yeah, living that 1848x1036 resolution baby 
Aug 18, 2019 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that it's all working, it's not too bad TBH lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try benchmarking stuff, see if there's like a major difference in performance because it's all fucky lol
Aug 18, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Cinebench R20 scores are pretty close, 1,029 on Windows and 968 on OS X lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now test a GPU accelerated test....
Aug 18, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, downloading unigine Valley right now lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it's not glitching out or anything lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty smooth, too, not jittering or jank
Aug 18, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The windows version should be leaps better
Aug 18, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like average score for the 770 on Windows is ~2000-2100 at extreme hd
Aug 18, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And for Mac? Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need the Mac benchmark to finish to compare
Aug 18, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1700 on Mac lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So a fair bit of lost performance, yeah
Aug 18, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then again, I wasn't planning on gaming on this thing anyways lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fact it works as well as it does is surprising on its own 
Aug 18, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 15% not bad lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I haven't tried updating drivers or anything, it's still on whatever driver was included in Sierra lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Steve Jobs personally blessed those drivers
Aug 18, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The power of Jobs compels you!!!
Aug 18, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't know if I even really want to update them, cuz like...what if it breaks everything? Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I installed security updates it kept breaking my Ethernet drivers lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy to reinstall and such, but like...why? Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, the Mac version that I'm spoofing actually has the exact same CPU as I do lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-i5-3.2-27-inch-aluminum-late-2012-specs.html < Which is this one
Aug 18, 2019 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to do all those things you could not do on windows? Lol
Aug 18, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah! Like...
Aug 18, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh...
Aug 18, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah!
Aug 18, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I need something new to fuck with 
Aug 18, 2019 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 18, 2019 5:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you get youtube working on the dreamcast? 
Aug 18, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Netflix would be better lol
Aug 18, 2019 6:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But you can't use netflix on dreamcast
Aug 18, 2019 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't have microsoft silver light 
Aug 18, 2019 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try hulu instead :creep
Aug 18, 2019 6:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 18, 2019 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/phantasy-star-mmo-fans-assist-please.546250/
Aug 18, 2019 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 18, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: my first ever SMD soldering job: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3qgbk8dp5p4tzhs/20190818_224846.jpg?dl=0
Aug 18, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty happy with that, went smoothly
Aug 18, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: finger for scale: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbutxfwzan0c6s7/20190818_223344.jpg?dl=0
Aug 18, 2019 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: last time i soldered was a while ago and i didn't do a terribly good job at it so i expected to struggle more with SMD
Aug 18, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/RoastMe/comments/crw8gt/i_am_steve/
Aug 18, 2019 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks good Jdbye
Aug 19, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLqA4CRPw-Y
Aug 19, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow this latest BIOS fixed my RAM issues massively... lol
Aug 19, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still won't boot at 3200Mhz but the timings and reading the values from the chips so much better. lol
Aug 19, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can live with 3000Mhz with the tighter timings, should help with some of the frame stutters I see in GTA5 (it's a weird like hmm almost frame skip looking kinda thing.)
Aug 19, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doesn't really bother me since most people wouldn't even notice it. lol
Aug 19, 2019 1:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey Tom Bombadil
Aug 19, 2019 1:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: ♫TOM BOMBADILDO♪
Aug 19, 2019 1:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm actually dealing with OMS for a different person. He set up OMS to play nice with Windows 7, but it sure as fuck isn't playing nice with WinX.
Aug 19, 2019 1:36 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: He had me build him a Zen+ PC for his wife, and before I could finish it he went to jail, so he's not home to help me figure the issue out.
Aug 19, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 19, 2019 1:37 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Right now I'm 0-1 in fighting OMS
Aug 19, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I set mine to just use FTP for network shares, since every OS in the world generally has no problems connecting to it and supports it out of the box. Not really secure, but it's a media sever and not something important so eh
Aug 19, 2019 1:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: This guy connected clients to the server via Homegroup
Aug 19, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've connected just fine from Windows 98-Windows 10 no problem, plus various Linux distros and Mac versions and Android shit and iOS shit and such
Aug 19, 2019 1:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And now there is no Homegroup in WinX
Aug 19, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Homegroup was killed off by MS, so yeah nothing you can do about that lol
Aug 19, 2019 1:42 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nothing but wait for him to get out of jail
Aug 19, 2019 1:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Tom: One more thing, do you think Zen2 currently has a dollar-to-power ratio higher than that of Zen+?
Aug 19, 2019 1:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'll likely be using an APU in my stepdad's PC
Aug 19, 2019 1:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I figured B450 and R5 2200G or 2400G
Aug 19, 2019 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If high performance isn't an issue, then Zen+ is fine
Aug 19, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they did release the 3200g and 3400g, which is literally Zen+ but with a slight clock boost lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And a die shrink
Aug 19, 2019 2:08 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: High performance probably isn't an issue. I have a feeling he's running something in the i3 3xxx-i5 5xxx range. Maybe older. Maybe even less.
Aug 19, 2019 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, same die size as the 2200g and such
Aug 19, 2019 2:08 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: ...OH! Crap, yes, I forgot that was true of the APUs
Aug 19, 2019 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That won't be until 2020 or so that you see actual die shrink Zen2 APUs
Aug 19, 2019 2:09 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: So yeah, maybe I need to consider a 3200G
Aug 19, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh. You could probably get a 2200g or 2400g for cheapo now lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You lose like a whopping 5% performance IIRC
Aug 19, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But what's 5%? Lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:16 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: In this case, it's not noticiable. Not when I plan to give him noit only his first SSD boot drive, but a gen 3 x4 NVMe SSD
Aug 19, 2019 2:16 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *not
Aug 19, 2019 2:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: But if I'm setting him up with last year's hardware, I'll see if he can be talked into the 2400G
Aug 19, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, need that PCIe gen 4 NVMe kthx ;O;
Aug 19, 2019 2:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's what I meant. Knew I probably typed it wrong
Aug 19, 2019 2:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Wait
Aug 19, 2019 2:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: No, to hell with Gen 4 for the moment. I'm not paying the premium
Aug 19, 2019 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get him a 2700X  lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was just tooling around in GTA 4K Real life Mod  lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to mention if you go with b450, you might only get partial PCIe 4 support 
Aug 19, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get your dad a 2080 Ti  lol
Aug 19, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/t6lmwmo5wTA?t=509
Aug 19, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m7bPhRxuy9U
Aug 19, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Launchbox for Android 
Aug 19, 2019 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFL5u1X5Dew


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 20, 2019)

Aug 19, 2019 5:35 AM - Duo8: pcie4 on anything other than x570 isn't supported
Aug 19, 2019 5:35 AM - Duo8: so that's completely on the mobo manufacturer to support
Aug 19, 2019 5:36 AM - Duo8: i think amd told them to remove it recently
Aug 19, 2019 9:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: why would they do that?
Aug 19, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it had something to do with the signaling length
Aug 19, 2019 12:29 PM - Riyaz: i need to wait on my ram, my x570 mobo and 3900x did already arrive
Aug 19, 2019 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!!
Aug 19, 2019 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone wants Ryzen these days lol
Aug 19, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the mobo I got after all the updates.... Latest one even fixed the DOCP for my RAM
Aug 19, 2019 12:44 PM - Riyaz: yeah coming from the r7 1700  i wouldve stayed with my msi pro carbon x370, but the bios for 3rd gen ryzen is still in beta and unstable
Aug 19, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went with 470 because I heard 570 has some minor issues
Aug 19, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the Asus Crosshair here VII is pretty nice
Aug 19, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hero
Aug 19, 2019 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, how's that hulu on dreamcast working? 
Aug 19, 2019 6:17 PM - DinohScene: Hulu on Dreamcast, Youtube on Xbox and Netflix on PS1 : D
Aug 19, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 video CDs would be amazing lol 18FPS lol
Aug 19, 2019 6:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: Wh https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329063968570081281/613075313206886435/Screenshot_20190819-202206.png
Aug 19, 2019 6:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: I'm even using an Android One phone with the latest Android so i'm like
Aug 19, 2019 6:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: confused
Aug 19, 2019 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz: maybe that's the problem
Aug 19, 2019 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it hasn't been updated for latest android
Aug 19, 2019 7:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh
Aug 19, 2019 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey Psi, look what's on Amazon now 
Aug 19, 2019 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WCLNZWR/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_6qZwDbDX3WXNR
Aug 20, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh!!! You gonna get it now? lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They claimed they have a shortage of CPUs lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But look, it's got 3000mhz RAM and not whatever cheapo shit we thought!
Aug 20, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After that last BIOS update and the fixed DOCP thing... I am not sure I need 3000 lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was right on my guess of a 500gb SSD, but went over on my guess of a 600W PSU 
Aug 20, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I didn't notice it had a wifi card, which is handy
Aug 20, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that 3600 is like a 65 watt part
Aug 20, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a single stick of RAM lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU only pulls 120W, too, I think lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: SSD's I think are like 3 watts lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I like how it says "Skytech high performance wraith cooler", as if they took the stock cooler and made it better somehow 
Aug 20, 2019 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless that's actually not a stock Wraith cooler from AMD lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure about WiFi but I think they are only allowed to output like 1.5 watts?
Aug 20, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks stock to me... lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they customized the RGB lighting in the BIOS a little lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No hmmm
Aug 20, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "No bloatware", that's a nice feature 
Aug 20, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's just the Wraith spire not even the Wraith Stealth lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom believe it or not that IS a feature.
Aug 20, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: True lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of crapware companies will pay decent money to put that BS in a machine.
Aug 20, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't have mattered much anyways, I probably would've just flashed my custom Windows 10 image as soon as I took it out of the box lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess I would've waited to see if there was actually bloat first so I can minus a point off the review ;O;
Aug 20, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why Dell's come with like 32 different trials...
Aug 20, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember some of the low low low end machines from like Dell and HP coming with so much BS on them that you almost HAD to reinstall Windows just to get them to run decently lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I will say I like that they're not overselling the parts, they say you'll only get 1080p "60+fps" out of the whole PC which is like...exactly right lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and to be honest, I like my 4K monitor but 1080P doesn't exactly make me go "Ohhhhh my poor eyes!!!" lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:22 AM - IncredulousP: I find it hard to tell the difference between 720 and 1080 sometimes
Aug 20, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why I am not exactly in a hurry to upgrade the living room machine. It does 1080P in most stuff with a 1050 Ti
Aug 20, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'll definitely steal the CPU and mobo out of this to put in my gaming desktop for sure though
Aug 20, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then use the old CPU and 1660 as a living room PC
Aug 20, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy a 2080 Ti and sell your baby  lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:23 AM - IncredulousP: nah, but FOUR 2080 tis
Aug 20, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I can vouch for Tom it will run PS3 stuff fine 
Aug 20, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That emulator seems to love AMD parts
Aug 20, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The really odd thing, it didn't like my i5 Skylake at all. 
Aug 20, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz of all those CORES
Aug 20, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not enough threads
Aug 20, 2019 12:25 AM - IncredulousP: not enough cache, stranger
Aug 20, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 4c/4t, so probably
Aug 20, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IncredulousP you think it was a cache issue? (honestly it could be, just want to learn why lol)
Aug 20, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most games are playable on my i5 7600k, but it does occasionally dip in performance depending on the game
Aug 20, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah cache and not enough cores 
Aug 20, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: <--- Is like 60% done of that 1.89TB download lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:27 AM - IncredulousP: just don't buy computer parts for 20 more years, then use all that money to buy a future super computer. success
Aug 20, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but by then I could sell this computer as an antique  lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta shove an i7 in it Psi, get 4c/8t 
Aug 20, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "8 cores 16 threads.... I bet the AI sucked back then, isn't that right Jarvis?" lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom the i7 for that mobo was literally more expensive than my CPU and mobo combines.... 
Aug 20, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel was like "Gib me wallet please!"
Aug 20, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wait wut? How does this work? https://prnt.sc/ouvb1y <
Aug 20, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooooooooh, estimated shipping for that is fucking October-November 
Aug 20, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hory sheet
Aug 20, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Umm but it looks like Prime would be a nice discount and a goof....
Aug 20, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but is waiting 2-3 months for it to show up worth the $100 drop? lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol to be honest, no...
Aug 20, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also noticed this page went live August 11th 
Aug 20, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because in 2-3 month's some of those parts will be not worth what they are today lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ran out of CPUs my ass 
Aug 20, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom but all those cores and AMD is very very popular right now... lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but there aren't any shortages on the fucking 3600 
Aug 20, 2019 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the 3900x 
Aug 20, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Newegg keeps running out of like the 3800X lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true forgot about the 3900X lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get you one of those sweet sweet RX600 GPU's to go with it  lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA RX500 GPU with a slight performance bump ;O;
Aug 20, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Which is a rebranded 500 what is a rebranded 400....
Aug 20, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the RTX 2080 Ti is going to be top tier for a few more months at least... lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrPjX09Gsrw 300 dollar used PC
Aug 20, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for sure, the RTX 2080 Ti will remain top for a loooong time lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Either until Nvidia release a 3080 Ti, or unless AMD's Navi "high end" cards that are supposed to come out...eventually actually perform really really well
Aug 20, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do thing Nvidia was working on a 2080 Super but who knows what that will be like
Aug 20, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: think lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they have a 2080 Super, but it's tl;dr just a 2080 Ti but slightly slower probably lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm sure they'll release a 2080 Ti Super at some point lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the Titan RTX is technically top lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But like...by 5-10% for the most part lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how it compares to mine, OCed like 7% at the factory lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So the 2080 Ti Super will be an RTX Titan but slightly slower ;O;
Aug 20, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still also waiting on that dang Gameboy Pi DIY kit thing I'm getting, too lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that said 4-6 weeks of approximate ship time from the order date, which I think is still until next week or something lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I did see some sort of custom Pi build designed for that on Arcade Punks
Aug 20, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 32GB complete build (not actually 32GB just designed to stuff on a 32GB card) lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not for the same thing
Aug 20, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-zero-ez-gbz-diy-kit/ < This is the kit
Aug 20, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The image is for the GPi case
Aug 20, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think is only compatible with a Pi Zero
Aug 20, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000053751713.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.37cc622eaz06z2&algo_pvid=c8db5ba0-11c6-429e-9991-749f2031843b&algo_expid=c8db5ba0-11c6-429e-9991-749f2031843b-1&btsid=cbcc8f81-bd95-41f6-b2b2-b3dcf1e34bcf&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52
Aug 20, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom does the cart work in that?
Aug 20, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just for show lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i1.wp.com/www.renegadelabs.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/image0-4-e1562277548476.jpg?zoom=1.25&fit=3024%2C4032&ssl=1 < You can see the back of the case, doesn't slot into anything just sits there lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm like a cart would be kinda cool if it was the Pi itself... totally user upgradeable system....
Aug 20, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like putting a Pi Compute unit into a cartridge, that'd be interesting 
Aug 20, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They use DDR2 SODIMM connectors, which is fancy lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And small enough for like a slightly longer GBA style cartridge lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/compute-module-3/ <
Aug 20, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah
Aug 20, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm BT PS3 style controller with a module you just plug in big enough for pretty much any of the SBC's so down the years you could just buy that core thing as newer more powerful emulators come about
Aug 20, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess that Retro thing with the different systems is kinda like that lol
Aug 20, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polymega.com/
Aug 20, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the one my senior moment was thinking of lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I already have one of those! It's called a "PC"
Aug 20, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 20, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's neat you could play legit games I suppose lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true while I sit and download something even better
Aug 20, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Advise time got that 4TB USB drive.... do I need to format it?
Aug 20, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife "That was expensive!" 90 bucks for 4TB in a small USB powered drive... lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Western Digital 
Aug 20, 2019 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Eastern Digital 
Aug 20, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.63TB's not 4!!!! Total rip off lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably back up my Fit Girl games on it with that emulation pack...
Aug 20, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what to do with the remaining 20MB's... lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone planning on getting Borderlands 3?
Aug 20, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want it 
Aug 20, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2UBlVWX6vU Shameless Borderlands 3 plug lol
Aug 20, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Decided for a full format due to the volume of data... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 21, 2019)

Aug 20, 2019 4:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i always format drives before using them, but you don't have to
Aug 20, 2019 4:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: they usually come NTFS (for hdds) or FAT32/exfat formatted anyawy
Aug 20, 2019 4:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyway
Aug 20, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it was formated for NTFS but I just wanted to make sure it was as good as it could get.. I am spending like a week downloading the data that will eventually consume 2.6TB's of it and I figure why not.... lol
Aug 20, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/08/19/2026234/cerebras-systems-unveils-a-record-12-trillion-transistor-chip-for-ai
Aug 20, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.2 trillion transistors... That is just crazy lol Skynet for sure...
Aug 20, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxik9Gi4QF0
Aug 20, 2019 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that impressive considering the size
Aug 20, 2019 5:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, do you have a gamecube still? 
Aug 20, 2019 5:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i do
Aug 20, 2019 5:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about the ethernet broadband adapter? 
Aug 20, 2019 6:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: nope
Aug 20, 2019 6:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh man 
Aug 20, 2019 7:56 AM - Skelletonike: Work is turning me into a grumpy nihilist person.
Aug 20, 2019 7:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: get a better job
Aug 20, 2019 7:58 AM - Skelletonike: Stuck here for a few more months.
Aug 20, 2019 7:58 AM - Skelletonike: When the term is over I will def move on.
Aug 20, 2019 7:59 AM - Skelletonike: I've been overworked and exhausted for the past year and seriously underpaid. (I'm being paid 600€, which is below the minimum wage to be in charge of a couple websites)
Aug 20, 2019 8:00 AM - Skelletonike: If all I had to do was manage the websites... But I also need to deal with the orders and costumer support. Needless to say, packaging orders, making invoices, shipping the items and doing all that shit while trying to fix things in the website ends up quite stressing.
Aug 20, 2019 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like you are doing 3 different jobs
Aug 20, 2019 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: you should probably be paid as such
Aug 20, 2019 8:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: but what is your actual job description?
Aug 20, 2019 8:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think they can just shove work onto you that isn't in your job description
Aug 20, 2019 9:05 AM - Skelletonike: e-commerce assistant
Aug 20, 2019 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: supposedly I should only be doing things related to the website, and the ocasional support call
Aug 20, 2019 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: or email
Aug 20, 2019 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, you have a right to stand up for yourself and not let yourself get trampled over
Aug 20, 2019 10:50 AM - Ericthegreat: Skelletonike get a job somewhere that respects you.
Aug 20, 2019 10:50 AM - Ericthegreat: If you can.
Aug 20, 2019 10:50 AM - Ericthegreat: Perhaps work on your software engineering skills
Aug 20, 2019 10:51 AM - Ericthegreat: Your experience is relevant enough.
Aug 20, 2019 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: or as a quicker solution, talk to your boss/supervisor about it and tell them that if you're going to be doing work that's not in your job description you need to be paid more
Aug 20, 2019 2:03 PM - Skelletonike: Welp, when November comes, I'll take some time out. Talking to them wouldn't do anything since the people above me are the Marketing Director and the CEO, and to them, I apparently don't do much and should be quicker.
Aug 20, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 42 more hours... So long much wait.. lol
Aug 20, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus formatting this 4TB drive is taking an eternity lol
Aug 20, 2019 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That should be done in like 8 hours or so.
Aug 20, 2019 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why not just do a quick format? Lol
Aug 20, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because I don't wanna download 2TB's of data again lol
Aug 20, 2019 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus how ever long it takes to uncompress it onto that drive... 2.6TBs over USB 3.0 probably like 2 days lol
Aug 20, 2019 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All this work and it's not even for me lol (Wife and grandson)
Aug 20, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PvGoYhi-v_s?t=151
Aug 20, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What a time to be a kid.... When I was a kid his age, the Atari 2600 was current gen... lol
Aug 20, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/xsx9imhidkh31.jpg
Aug 20, 2019 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/McNtXP So this is basically the cost per parts for the review PC now lol
Aug 20, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $750 to build it yourself, not counting an OS license lol
Aug 20, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still had to guess on the SSD and the wifi card, but should be close enough I would bet lol
Aug 20, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not too bad of an upcharge, only $100 if you don't include the OS
Aug 20, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/gamescom-2019-game-ready-driver/
Aug 20, 2019 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/08/the-best-ars-technica-video-games-1998-2008/?amp=1
Aug 20, 2019 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gog.com/game/star_wars_knights_of_the_old_republic Damn time to give the monsta tree fiddy....
Aug 20, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2IiaIi5C5I
Aug 20, 2019 10:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, where is your gamecube at?
Aug 20, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I emulate it lol
Aug 20, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have a couple of BC Wii's but gave one away and the other died to be replaced with a non BC one 
Aug 20, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's still BC, you just have to use Nintendont and USB controllers lol
Aug 20, 2019 10:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So you still have a wii Psi?
Aug 20, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a Wii and a Wii-U lol
Aug 20, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I could do that... but Dolphin on the PC with 360 controllers is just so perfect.
Aug 21, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Matrix 4 is coming!!! Like whoa
Aug 21, 2019 1:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does the wii you have play gamecube games? 
Aug 21, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdG_yHnOzZk
Aug 21, 2019 2:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If your wii plays gamecube games, then you should get in on this 
Aug 21, 2019 2:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lyxcxClkGw
Aug 21, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can do this on emulation on a PC as well lol
Aug 21, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acVo7iEU8Ic


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 22, 2019)

Aug 21, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mmZM4May9s
Aug 21, 2019 4:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDXe78FVQ-U
Aug 21, 2019 4:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 21, 2019 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crOLkqfAiTs
Aug 21, 2019 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 21, 2019 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can do this on emulation on a PC as well lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: you don't have to
Aug 21, 2019 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was ported to PC as PSO: Blue Burst
Aug 21, 2019 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: except for episode 3
Aug 21, 2019 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: works with the same private server too, afaik
Aug 21, 2019 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: how many times is he gonna say "shitserv"
Aug 21, 2019 7:45 AM - Skelletonike: Another work day. I feel so much joy.
Aug 21, 2019 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vIAQoxF.jpg
Aug 21, 2019 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8Gr6NOx.png
Aug 21, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BmV5q8k
Aug 21, 2019 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: not even kidding there are places where you're not supposed to flush toilet paper
Aug 21, 2019 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're supposed to put it in the trash
Aug 21, 2019 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: which i am never gonna do, i don't want that shit (literally) around
Aug 21, 2019 11:40 AM - Veho: Toilet paper doesn't fully dissolve in water, and the plumbing of some places can't handle it and clogs.
Aug 21, 2019 11:41 AM - Veho: So it's either put used toilet paper in the trash, or be knee deep in shit when the toilet nacks up.
Aug 21, 2019 11:41 AM - Veho: *backs
Aug 21, 2019 12:42 PM - Skelletonike: There's this dissolving thing we flush down the toilet around here. Beeen flusing my toilet paper on a daily basis for over 20 years in my house and it never clogged.
Aug 21, 2019 12:43 PM - Skelletonike: And 20 years is a lot of toilet paper.
Aug 21, 2019 12:51 PM - IncredulousP: Mexico is one such place. A lot of Mexican coworkers at my last job didn't flush their toilet paper.
Aug 21, 2019 12:56 PM - Skelletonike: That must've been a lot of mexican shit.
Aug 21, 2019 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: updog
Aug 21, 2019 2:38 PM - IncredulousP: what's downdog
Aug 21, 2019 2:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://mothership.sg/2019/08/jackie-chan-kicked-monk-funny/
Aug 21, 2019 2:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 21, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could say his performance was kicked up a notch... lol
Aug 21, 2019 2:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jackie chan should be in mortal kombat 
Aug 21, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: liu kang is jackie chan in the mortal kombat universe...
Aug 21, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 21, 2019 3:11 PM - Flame: Psio is Scorpion. Tom is Sub-Zero. I'm Johnny Cage.
Aug 21, 2019 3:11 PM - Flame: Sonic Angel Knight: is Sonya Blade
Aug 21, 2019 3:13 PM - Flame: SAK where is our daughter Cassie?
Aug 21, 2019 3:13 PM - Flame: GODDAMN IT WOMAN!
Aug 21, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would be that cop (although Scorpion is cooler) lol
Aug 21, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.google.com/product/stadia_founders_edition?utm_source=hpp&utm_medium=google_oo&utm_campaign=GS102951&utm_content=hpp2
Aug 21, 2019 3:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wanna be Kabal 
Aug 21, 2019 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: fucking hell Psi its expensive
Aug 21, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i already have a chromecast
Aug 21, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just need the controller
Aug 21, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The majority of the price is the controller IIRC, like $70 for some dumb reason
Aug 21, 2019 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also how much a month and or is it per game?
Aug 21, 2019 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $10 a month for the subscription thing
Aug 21, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea on games, same price as a normal copy I'd assume
Aug 21, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does that include all the games or just a bunch of indie ports? Lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah guessing borderlands 3 is gonna be full price
Aug 21, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if you had no game system or game PC and just no game period lol it could be an option
Aug 21, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say it could be cool for kids going to Grandma's house but grandma better have top tier internet lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Free games with the subscription are added "periodically", so probably a combo of shitindie and good? Lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably
Aug 21, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly have no idea who Stadia is for really lol. Chances are if you have fast enough internet and you like games you probably already own something to play games on lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
Aug 21, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe nice for those people who want to PC game without spending a bunch on a PC
Aug 21, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But c'mon, streaming games sucks lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So true I tried a few on the shield TV beta thing it was meh
Aug 21, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be better off buying a cheap gaming PC then saving for upgrades lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Local streaming felt a lot better
Aug 21, 2019 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Streaming in home is honestly really fun streaming over the internet is ok but the occasional lag or drop in frames will remind you it's not perfect
Aug 21, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaaarrggghhh lol 80% done with that file it has slowed to a crawl lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 400K a second lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh sudden spike in popularity is probably why  lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1200ish people leaching and like 15 seeds lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually had to span some drives to download it and buy and format a 4TB drive to install it too... Is there that many people with that kind of storage? lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I needed to restart it, back up to like 4MB's a second
Aug 21, 2019 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not lightning fast but it will do lol
Aug 21, 2019 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be done like tonight or tomorrow
Aug 21, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vg0y9i5E7nY
Aug 21, 2019 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember wanting to try that game, not sure why I never did... Maybe he will say in the video. I think you had to send in like 38 UPC codes or some other BS.
Aug 21, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.moddb.com/games/chex-quest/addons
Aug 21, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember watching my dad play Chex Quest back in the day
Aug 21, 2019 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Used to think it was so cool lol
Aug 21, 2019 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a Captain Crunch one, too, IIRC that he had
Aug 21, 2019 9:01 PM - Flame: yo psionic have you talked about your  shield TV today?
Aug 21, 2019 9:07 PM - Flame: anyway when the fuck is nvidia going to release a new model. i want one but dont want one that is two years old now.
Aug 21, 2019 9:10 PM - Flame: and also i want the new  shield to make the  GameCube/Wi games buyable...
Aug 21, 2019 9:10 PM - Flame: for us non-chinese people
Aug 21, 2019 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never
Aug 21, 2019 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll deal with old ass hardware and like it 
Aug 21, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine the main reason Nvidia doesn't release new hardware other than a SoC refresh is because pretty much nobody has released comparable competition
Aug 21, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why bother releasing something new when your old shit is still top dog?
Aug 21, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also just buy a 2080 Ti and stream all those games to your Shield TV 
Aug 21, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In glorious 4K  lol
Aug 21, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did buy this today though lol https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digdroid.alman.dig&hl=en_US
Aug 21, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of Shield TV things 
Aug 21, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 21, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing so many surveys I am running out of things to buy... lol
Aug 21, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have like $10 in my google play balance from a free gift card thing i got lol
Aug 21, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But buying things on Android = lulz ;O;
Aug 21, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do it for certain things like emulators that get updates
Aug 21, 2019 10:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you get your wii playing phantasy star yet? 
Aug 21, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've bought a few things, I got the "Pro" version of an IP Cam app so I can do some fancy-ish stuff with my babby cams
Aug 21, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not really much of anything else lol
Aug 21, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought DraStic for fucking ever ago
Aug 21, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that, I can't really think of any apps I bought lol4
Aug 21, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I buy ePSXe Drastic some if the .emu stuff and front ends lol
Aug 21, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far gotta give Dig front end a 10 out 10 it's hands down the best and easiest Android front end.
Aug 21, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As soon as I figure out the themes will be even more better.
Aug 21, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want to feel insanely confused play The A Team for the Atari 2600....
Aug 22, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsT1ghY7By8
Aug 22, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/xilinx-world-largest-fpga,40212.html
Aug 22, 2019 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be nice for emulating almost any old console lol
Aug 22, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blog.activision.com/call-of-duty/2019-08/Announcement-Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-PC-RTX-Ray-Tracing-Reveal-Trailer-is-Live
Aug 22, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a black ops RTX


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 23, 2019)

Aug 22, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to email who ever makes Black Ops begging them like "Oh please make RTX Lack Ops and I will buy it and try to convince others to buy it!!!"
Aug 22, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if ray trace calculations couldn't be used for other purposes. Like better emulation sort of like a software fpga with rtx light instead lol probably too slow
Aug 22, 2019 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myabandonware.com/game/phantasie-iii-the-wrath-of-nikademus-hv#Amiga
Aug 22, 2019 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Play in your browser
Aug 22, 2019 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/ctmao2/navi_in_a_nutshell/
Aug 22, 2019 8:50 AM - Skelletonike: Just ordered a radeon gpu for a low cost pc I'm making for my cousin. Welp, its an older model gpu so I guess there'll be no probs with the drivers.
Aug 22, 2019 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy the 600 series it's the 500s that are rebranded 400s
Aug 22, 2019 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skelletonike it's all good with emulation and slightly older games that's still like many many thousands of games lol
Aug 22, 2019 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could build a Core2 Duo and like a Radeon 4870 and could fill like 8TBs with the games it could play
Aug 22, 2019 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i own like a million android apps
Aug 22, 2019 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn The Real Jdbye
Aug 22, 2019 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of aps
Aug 22, 2019 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: well it's probably more like a few hundred
Aug 22, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a lot although I think I have most of the paid emulators
Aug 22, 2019 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i used to have a lot of apps
Aug 22, 2019 11:08 AM - Skelletonike: I'm planning on getting him a rx 580
Aug 22, 2019 11:09 AM - Skelletonike: already got the rysen 5 3600 cpu
Aug 22, 2019 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should make for a nice system with room for expansion in the future and that's nice
Aug 22, 2019 12:44 PM - Skelletonike: My cousin will mostly be using for playing games which are meh imho such as LoL and LoL, and maybe some LoL. .-.
Aug 22, 2019 12:54 PM - Skelletonike: Damn. The 2€ wireless mouse I use for work is dying. :'(
Aug 22, 2019 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If all he plays is LoL you probably could've just gotten a Ryzen 3400G APU and called it a day lol
Aug 22, 2019 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: iGPU on that would be more than sufficient
Aug 22, 2019 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: why a rx 580
Aug 22, 2019 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: why not a gtx 1060
Aug 22, 2019 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: (used ofc)
Aug 22, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might not be much of a used market where he's from, so probably not that cost effective
Aug 22, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just sell your cousin on eBay and get a RTX 2080 Ti, it's totally worth it  lol
Aug 22, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/DIY-Paradise/EventSaleStore/ID-1163?cm_sp=Homepage-Top2016-_-P1_nepro%2f19-1963-_-https%3a%2f%2fpromotions.newegg.com%2fnepro%2f19-1963%2f1920x360.jpg&icid=535359
Aug 22, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: some decent sales going on
Aug 22, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: There's a used market for GPUs everywhere that knows what a GPU is
Aug 22, 2019 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/powercolor-radeon-rx-570-axrx-570-4gbd5-3dhd-oc/p/N82E16814131717R?Description=Open%20box%20GPU&cm_re=Open_box_GPU-_-14-131-717R-_-Product
Aug 22, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or shop open box (what ever that is?)
Aug 22, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-gv-n208taorusx-wb-11gc/p/N82E16814932202?Description=refurbished%20GPU&cm_re=refurbished_GPU-_-14-932-202-_-Product
Aug 22, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol fantastic price but 1 out of 5 review score lol
Aug 22, 2019 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/1FT-0004-005D9?Item=9SIACTN9N37037 This is the weirdest 1060 I have ever seen.....
Aug 22, 2019 6:34 PM - DinohScene: Hazer!
Aug 22, 2019 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah that's a odd one
Aug 22, 2019 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: no brand? it's OEM i guess it was taken from some dell or something where they did a custom part for it?
Aug 22, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i might even go with a 1070 used
Aug 22, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: oh thats the 3gb model, no one should buy that
Aug 22, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3gb model shouldn't exist tbh
Aug 22, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for sure 3GB's is not really enough even for like 1080P in most games.
Aug 22, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would take even my 1050 Ti 4GB model over that one lol
Aug 22, 2019 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kg6regArFY
Aug 23, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/4Vpi53x
Aug 23, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to have sound on lol
Aug 23, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://luigismansion.nintendo.com/3ds/egadd-research-journal/005/


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 24, 2019)

Aug 23, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/hxfhk5pvszh31.jpg
Aug 23, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nTdvQ4S_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Aug 23, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/AQHteCw
Aug 23, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: Status update: returning from limbo, should be back to regularly scheduled programming soon.
Aug 23, 2019 6:02 AM - Veho: Long story short: vacationing with infant, toddler and relatives. Bedlam.
Aug 23, 2019 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aahhh cool Veho 
Aug 23, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: It was fucking exhausting, lemme tell you  -_-
Aug 23, 2019 8:28 AM - Skelletonike: Seems fun.
Aug 23, 2019 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I find vacations are almost never relaxing....
Aug 23, 2019 10:13 AM - Veho: They used to be.
Aug 23, 2019 1:15 PM - Skelletonike: This is basically the PC i'm assembling for my cousin.
Aug 23, 2019 1:15 PM - Skelletonike: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/t7MnsZ
Aug 23, 2019 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that's not why
Aug 23, 2019 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 1060 3gb basically is a 1050 ti, it's got less shader units
Aug 23, 2019 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: so besides the obvious thing it's actually worse in every way
Aug 23, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Think the clock might be slightly lower too
Aug 23, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3GB version has ~ 1000 less CUDA cores than the 6GB, but same clock speeds. Also doesn't have a GDDR5X variant like the 6GB one does
Aug 23, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's also not basically a 1050 ti, it's still a fair bit faster
Aug 23, 2019 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though once you hit the VRAM limit, then you have issues
Aug 23, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't make sense why it exists though, makes 0 sense
Aug 23, 2019 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think it was that much cheaper on release
Aug 23, 2019 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, Nvidia apparently made a 1060 with 5GB of GDDR5 with a slower memory bus for OEMs 
Aug 23, 2019 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: It is basically a 1050 ti. It's just not the same thing as an actual 1050 ti
Aug 23, 2019 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: It would be called 1050 ti if there wasn't already one
Aug 23, 2019 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skelletonike I would swap to this mobo unless that ones a fair bit cheaper? https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157833
Aug 23, 2019 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pirate Windows and roll that into that mobo and enjoy the WiFi and Bluetooth  lol
Aug 23, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skellentonike also I would make sure that mobo you have listed on PC Part picker is actually compatible with 2nd gen Ryzen... I am looking at the Newegg page and it does not list 2nd Gen Ryzen 
Aug 23, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you might actually have to pick a different mobo anyway
Aug 23, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/A320M-PRO-VD-PLUS OK it does on their page... just not on Newegg and that's weird lol
Aug 23, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ1EHGZJLtA
Aug 23, 2019 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3RwoQt3m7M
Aug 23, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my eye on this interesting thing https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/74312139 <
Aug 23, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: XP laptop, but has an interesting CPU
Aug 23, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.shopfujitsu.com/CSPortal/supportsearch.do?srch=TECHSPECS&Series=P%20Series&Model=P1120&ProductType=Notebook%20PC <
Aug 23, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Transmeta-Crusoe-TM-5800-Notebook-Processor.24832.0.html <
Aug 23, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trans CPU... lol
Aug 23, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/08/23/2114250/employees-connect-nuclear-plant-to-the-internet-so-they-can-mine-cryptocurrency
Aug 23, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's really fascinating how it works, it processes x86 instructions in a VM
Aug 24, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmeta_Crusoe
Aug 24, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Makes it perform a tad slow, but apparently this one is equivalent to like a 500mhz PIII mobile
Aug 24, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost sounds like a FPGA
Aug 24, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, sounds pretty similar
Aug 24, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I'm interested lol. Sounds fun to play with
Aug 24, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they missed a whole market had they went with the emulation crowd lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt there's like...a "hacking" scene for these things so you could try running other instruction sets, but hey it just sounds interesting lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't heard of any hacking going on for them... Not sure why
Aug 24, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At 1000Mhz it's interesting that the CPU can use up too 2.8 volts
Aug 24, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not worth lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At 1000Mhz the article says it gets like Pentium III 500Mhz performance
Aug 24, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly not terrible considering it's emulation
Aug 24, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, which is pretty decent I think for like a 7w CPU lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why they didn't continue development
Aug 24, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Intel just bought them out lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently not lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat the IP was licensed by Intel and Nvidia lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmeta
Aug 24, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly they sued Intel for patent infringement lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And promised to never manufacture x86 CPUs after
Aug 24, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you think you can overclock it? lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Aug 24, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/97/Transmeta_TM5600.jpg
Aug 24, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But if I get it and it works maybe I'll try lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put some cooling on it and up the voltages lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got an ATI Mobility Rage M1, too
Aug 24, 2019 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a slightly newer model than the one in my Windows 98 laptop lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh interesting, it looks like it's an MXM card for the GPU so theoretically I could replace it 
Aug 24, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/p/NVIDIA-Gtx980m-8g-MXM-N16e-gx-a1-Graphics-Video-Card-for-Laptop-Alienware-Clevo/17010540888?iid=254301456184&rt=nc Fucking put this in it, sure it'd work just fine!
Aug 24, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 24, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably would work fine but I am not sure about drivers? lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/Alienware-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980m-Video-Graphics-Card-N16e-gx-a1-8gb-Gddr5/14012564127?iid=392345354125
Aug 24, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is an 8GB model?
Aug 24, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are XP drivers for 900 series cards lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the slot is probably too new to fit in the old ass laptop lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be surprised if anyone is even selling an MXM GPU from a similar era that'd work in this thing lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am working 32 hours out of the next 72 hours lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it has to exist somewhere probably a ATI part though...
Aug 24, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And apparently the Rage M1 is AGP 
Aug 24, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/rage-mobility-m1.c1593 <
Aug 24, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think ATI did more with that slot at that time period
Aug 24, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it has 2 pixel shaders!!!! 2 of them!!!!
Aug 24, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know, fucking insane!
Aug 24, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 83 fucking mhz
Aug 24, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Blazing fast
Aug 24, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 250nm transistors, so tiny!
Aug 24, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to look up how many pixel shaders are on newer cards... It's not even a thing now lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be honest I had a laptop with that GPU in it at one time, it was not too bad for playing older DX8 and 9 games.
Aug 24, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, it supposedly only supports DX6 
Aug 24, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16834110121 There you go Tom lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I had a newer version lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably a new ATI Mobility card lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One that actually had numbers for model instead of just "Rage M! It's cool sounding!"
Aug 24, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch Tom you can't upgrade the 256MB's of RAM 
Aug 24, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reading the Newegg reviews lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/246431/Fujitsu-Lifebook-P1120.html
Aug 24, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 MB of the total system memory is used by Crusoe processor's Code Morphing Software (CMS)
Aug 24, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and more RAM will be used by the GPU I am sure... "shared memory" lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It has 8MB of dedicated SDRam thank you very much ;O;
Aug 24, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also has some Nvidia parts in it Tom the north bridge 
Aug 24, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: south even lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I'd keep XP if it works, I might go down to Windows 98
Aug 24, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nvidia.com/page/uli_m1535.html
Aug 24, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably be much more usuable
Aug 24, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 98 would probably be best
Aug 24, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz 256MB of RAM on XP sounds horrendous lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the minimum recommended is half that, but yeah fuck that lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I suppose I could try putting like Micro XP on it
Aug 24, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly only used like 40MB of RAM or something lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A whopping 200MB install size
Aug 24, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/246431/Fujitsu-Lifebook-P1120.html?page=23#manual Tom make sure you know how to click things before you try to use it!!!! lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The fucking trackpoint is gonna cause my headaches I can already tell
Aug 24, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah plus you lose some RAM to the Trans software lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All the damn laptops I've gotten that have one go haywire in like 2 minutes lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even that newish Toshiba Portege thing I put a 4th gen i7 in has issues so I had to disable it lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was a great idea when they where new lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aging poorly I take it
Aug 24, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They mainly have issues with noise interference, their neutral position has to be so tiny that even a little bit of interference from like static electricity can cause it to drift
Aug 24, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty much what happens to all of the ones I have lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The one on my Windows 98 laptop was so fucky I had to actually unplug the ribbon cable for it lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was kind of annoying cuz that's the only way to use a mouse beyond having a PS/2 or USB one connected all the time lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I haven't used that in ages, so meh lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SNES emulation was really good on it, though, the lower res screen made SNES games look super good
Aug 24, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's weird how that works
Aug 24, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to try this thing from Nvidia it's supposed to help with that on 4K screens lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use that new bsnes beta thing, you can supersample games to like 4k+ lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-bsnes-hd-beta-adds-smooth-true-color-and-super-sampling-up-to-10x.546169/ <
Aug 24, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I might lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the Nvidia thing is supposed to help with all emulation
Aug 24, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they called it Intiger scaling or something
Aug 24, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just be warned, you need a hella powerful CPU for that shit lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm not sure 2700X is up to the task? lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 95% done....
Aug 24, 2019 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It might not be, supposedly people with high end i7s were having issues going 4k lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a suuuuuuuuuper heavy load on your CPU
Aug 24, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how long it will take to uncompress 1.89TB's onto a 4TB external drive lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a USB 3.0 drive and all but I imagine it will take like 24 hours easy  lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably take forever, yeah lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would go faster if you shuck the drive and plug it into a SATA 3 port 
Aug 24, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe
Aug 24, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not even sure going from USB 2.0 port to a 3 makes any difference for a hard drive lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, would definitely make a difference
Aug 24, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: USB 2.0 maxes out at I think 60mb/s or somewhere around there, USB 3.0 maxes out at 600ishmb/s lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And any modern 7200RPM HDD should be able to break 100mb/s easy
Aug 24, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 25 minutes left in the auction and it's still at $18 
Aug 24, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I put in $30 as a bid, so hopefully no one snipes it from me 
Aug 24, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This external drive might be 5400RPM  lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a 4TB WD
Aug 24, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0713WPGLL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 24, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, 5400RPM would still hit around 90-100MB sustained
Aug 24, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn was a great sale.... I got it for 80
Aug 24, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 7200RPM usually maxes out around 120?
Aug 24, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4TB for 80 bucks... I would never have imagined 5 years ago lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I paid $150 for 8TB
Aug 24, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D5V2ZXD < Now $140 lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did some cleaning out the other day, it's now sitting at 3.75TB free which is nice
Aug 24, 2019 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But now I need to move stuff from my other HDDs to that so I can clean those out lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My 4TB video drive on my Pi NAS only has 1TB left on it
Aug 24, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought we would have cheaper like 14TB drives by now
Aug 24, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably market saturation and very few people need more than 1TB 
Aug 24, 2019 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, with all this cloud and streaming BS most people probably don't even need more than 500GB lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me I think I could fill up almost any amount of storage....
Aug 24, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't ask me if the file system would be laid out in any form of organized fashion though... lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why do you have these ROM sets in 3 different locations....."
Aug 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I got one HDD for installed shit, one that holds ISOs and installers for games, and one that holds console games and OSes and any other miscellaneous stuff
Aug 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then my 8TB is backup for all those
Aug 24, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And my 4TB one is for music and video
Aug 24, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then my OS SSD which is mainly random programs and such that take up little space
Aug 24, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the occasional game or two that I like having fast loading times for
Aug 24, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy, I'm the proud new owner of an interesting and shit laptop
Aug 24, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 24, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Upped my bid to $40 on the last minute just in case, and someone bid it up to $39 lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Congrats it is interesting too!!!
Aug 24, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it works I'm gonna test some games on it, see what'll run on the thing lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet I could get Diablo 2 running just fine
Aug 24, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, I must say I fucking love Fujitsu's support site for their PC shit. They still have drivers and such for XP and Windows 2000 for this thing lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, I didn't even fucking notice this thing has a touch screen 
Aug 24, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Android than lol
Aug 24, 2019 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh fuck no lol
Aug 24, 2019 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1ghz and 256mb of RAM = top kek lol
Aug 24, 2019 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking 2.2 days 
Aug 24, 2019 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice
Aug 24, 2019 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey guys, they finally allow people to stream games on discord


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 25, 2019)

Aug 24, 2019 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can finally stream Sextris?
Aug 24, 2019 4:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's sextris? 
Aug 24, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/8vp4taddcbi31.png
Aug 24, 2019 5:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, that's a SSD not sextris whatever you said 
Aug 24, 2019 5:35 AM - Veho: 
Aug 24, 2019 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What's worse is I didn't even take that pic that's someone else lol
Aug 24, 2019 8:35 AM - Ericthegreat: $50 pretty cool price
Aug 24, 2019 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://1113447.v1.pressablecdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/mcdonalds-knuckles-2.jpg
Aug 24, 2019 8:57 AM - Ericthegreat: Weird
Aug 24, 2019 9:09 AM - Veho: McFracture.
Aug 24, 2019 9:11 AM - DinohScene: Yo Psio! pm me if you read this
Aug 24, 2019 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ok
Aug 24, 2019 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My 2.6TB download shod be done now lol
Aug 24, 2019 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should even
Aug 24, 2019 11:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8RjARgn.jpg
Aug 24, 2019 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WeAKfcg
Aug 24, 2019 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/8vp4taddcbi31.png < they probably mislabeled the SSD, 256gb usually goes for that new lol
Aug 24, 2019 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1tb is like $150 or something, so no way that'd be legit lol
Aug 24, 2019 1:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mP7jFW6.mp4
Aug 24, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: They're making the Matrix 4.
Aug 24, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: Not sure why they skipped 2 and 3  
Aug 24, 2019 9:47 PM - Flame: matrix 2 & 3 has been _4-Told_
Aug 24, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You take the blue pill get an erection lasting over 4 hours or you can take the red pill....
Aug 24, 2019 10:28 PM - Flame: i took the red pill.... i shit alot now. thanks obama
Aug 24, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SkyJiro-Forge-Japanese-Samurai-Katana/dp/B00GC4371C/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?keywords=sword&qid=1566639035&s=gateway&sr=8-2
Aug 24, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So wish I could get it lol
Aug 24, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, Katana? What is this, weeaboo land?
Aug 24, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 24, 2019 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What you really need is a bigass Zweihander 
Aug 24, 2019 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.buyingasword.com/warmonger-elite-series-sword Like this fancy fucking thing ;O;
Aug 24, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to have like...a medieval suit of armor and a fancy sword like that just chilling in my house lol
Aug 25, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/1djhuys5ghi31.png
Aug 25, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I bet your 2080 ti struggles with the simplest games 
Aug 25, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering buying myself a 2060 Super for my birthday next month myself lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Lol $10 antenna so far only 4 dtv channels
Aug 25, 2019 1:56 AM - kenenthk: 13 channels all together not so bad
Aug 25, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew regular TV
Aug 25, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, 1980?
Aug 25, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 25, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol RTX Minecraft....
Aug 25, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The struggle is real 
Aug 25, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 25, 2019 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that raytracing for my voxel game 
Aug 25, 2019 2:04 AM - Voxel: You called?
Aug 25, 2019 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gimmie my raytracing 
Aug 25, 2019 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 25, 2019 2:06 AM - kenenthk: I just wanted it to watch the game but it didnt even scan that channel
Aug 25, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 25, 2019 2:12 AM - kenenthk: Time to buy something more expensive on Amazon and say I got sent the wrong thing
Aug 25, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 25, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a 2080 Ti and a 1050 Ti send the one back?
Aug 25, 2019 2:16 AM - kenenthk: I'll send back a box of dirt
Aug 25, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one guy did that a lot lol
Aug 25, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/22-year-old-allegedly-scammed-amazon-out-370k-return-shipments-filled-dirt-1452452%3famp=1
Aug 25, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Build me a couple of PCs lol
Aug 25, 2019 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Sure now it scans the channel right as it ends
Aug 25, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk you need a better digital antenna
Aug 25, 2019 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: honestly amazon needs to change their policies and not just refund anyone who asks
Aug 25, 2019 3:17 AM - IncredulousP: holy crap he stole so much from Amazon that he opened his own company hahaha
Aug 25, 2019 3:23 AM - kenenthk: If a product isnt worth it enough to pursue legal actions then it would be no reason for them to pursue legal action they're too big of a company to try to put the effort into it especially if you buy a popular item that's not $500+
Aug 25, 2019 3:24 AM - kenenthk: So they wont really take the time to fight an argument over being sent a wrong product
Aug 25, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They cought him riding....
Aug 25, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dirty
Aug 25, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aAgVSTrqNOc
Aug 25, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/sports/pga-tour-championship-lightning-strike-injures-6.amp
Aug 25, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/y9K0SzFIf4A
Aug 25, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/science/missouri-doctors-find-venomous-brown-recluse-spider-in-womans-ear.amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 26, 2019)

Aug 25, 2019 4:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Dime size with its legs out, it doesn't say? That's fucking small, though I know babys are more dangerous, but I dunno what is too small to matter
Aug 25, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah spider in my ear just kill me now lol
Aug 25, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/4tupeb1togi31.jpg
Aug 25, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8yVM8KljypI
Aug 25, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Sure its not spiderman penis
Aug 25, 2019 5:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: is this real?
Aug 25, 2019 5:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: or is it a joke
Aug 25, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich thing? Lol
Aug 25, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But no everything is real I posted 
Aug 25, 2019 6:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: randy the porn connoiseur
Aug 25, 2019 6:38 AM - kenenthk: I like porn
Aug 25, 2019 6:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: so g2play takes subway gift cards as payment? weird
Aug 25, 2019 6:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QOH6Spc.jpg
Aug 25, 2019 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah that's real lol
Aug 25, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that case has so many possibilities lol
Aug 25, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could mount like all the radiators
Aug 25, 2019 8:29 AM - Veho: A fan in each square.
Aug 25, 2019 8:32 AM - Veho: Build a PC inside a wind tunnel.
Aug 25, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Call it Chicago The PC
Aug 25, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm with enough fans you might get it to hover while in use lol
Aug 25, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-CL-P0466-Copper-Heatpipe-Univrsal/dp/B001KARQXI/ref=pd_aw_sbs_147_1/132-7328082-4323440?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B001KARQXI&pd_rd_r=c7179b00-8a11-4091-bbb2-a4a79673a473&pd_rd_w=qtbEF&pd_rd_wg=ZVHxy&pf_rd_p=3861f3e6-3054-41ac-9570-6a1994716f7e&pf_rd_r=CC9Y3DEQTHA4ABWJJZ9M&psc=1&refRID=CC9Y3DEQTHA4ABWJJZ9M
Aug 25, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need this to go with it lol
Aug 25, 2019 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://linustechtips.com/main/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2011/06/27/399_scythe_susanoo_system_big.jpg&key=35261e0fa985670bb3b90ebf5aaa547cfacb97d20892ff99d9720dbc409f16d0
Aug 25, 2019 11:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YWuYn51
Aug 25, 2019 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: samsung 512gb evo plus microsd seems kinda cheap now
Aug 25, 2019 11:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: also when did 1TB microsds drop?
Aug 25, 2019 11:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SanDisk launched theirs in May IIRC
Aug 25, 2019 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah
Aug 25, 2019 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally extracting that file to the external drive 
Aug 25, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 7zip is up too 400,000 files already lol
Aug 25, 2019 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure the ETA is like 2 years from now lol
Aug 25, 2019 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 170 hours but it keeps changing lol
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget, how big was the unextracted size?
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 160 hours lol
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.6TB's
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna take for fucking ever if it's compressed that much
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going like 5MB's a second
Aug 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah some files are like 80%
Aug 25, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird switched to USB 3.0 port... but all the ports in the back of the PC are blue so USB 3.0?
Aug 25, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why it was saying it was on 2.0 lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On another kind of cool note, this mobo has like 12 USB ports back there... So that's kind of cool I guess (although I probably max out at like 4-5 things plugged in.
Aug 25, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seeing if that changes the ETA lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mobo only has 6 USB ports 
Aug 25, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On the back
Aug 25, 2019 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 2.0 lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have the same on the front though lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far down to like 64 hours lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 4 ports on the front of my case but I need to connect them up lol
Aug 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 55 hours
Aug 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going at like 15MB's a second and it keeps speeding up
Aug 25, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to try this out in a day or two lol
Aug 25, 2019 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 26% done so far... lol
Aug 25, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i modded my switch dock
Aug 25, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0a1atk4otenh7ma/20190825_190435.jpg?dl=0
Aug 25, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: this mod: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YVG0U57rLI
Aug 25, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's actually what finally made me buy a 3d printer, the stl file is $25 and it would have cost me $25 to have a printed one shipped to me and i was like "fuck that"
Aug 25, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: stl file is $3*
Aug 25, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 25, 2019 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32958576013.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1cdb2685WOWDYF&algo_pvid=5553d74f-2e0d-4dd4-9e17-47c25a2fd52c&algo_expid=5553d74f-2e0d-4dd4-9e17-47c25a2fd52c-21&btsid=2478740a-df6b-49a1-9169-6d500ff54ad0&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52
Aug 25, 2019 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is what the pokemon lets go limited edition switch should have been
Aug 25, 2019 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that uninspired crap they came up with
Aug 25, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang that does look pretty good yeah
Aug 25, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just wish it was a replacement back shell instead of a case
Aug 25, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a lot available as far as custom shell designs go
Aug 25, 2019 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the most I see for custom shells are just the joycons, not the Switch itself
Aug 25, 2019 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The back casing for the Switch is super easy to remove, too
Aug 25, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's hardly anything even for the joycons i've seen
Aug 25, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's all just solid colors
Aug 25, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a lot on Etsy
Aug 25, 2019 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, but they're painted
Aug 25, 2019 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want something professional looking
Aug 25, 2019 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that will last
Aug 25, 2019 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh the title id of super mario odyssey is 0100000000010000, i thought there was a mistake at first
Aug 25, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tomshardware.com/news/smach-z-amd-ryzen-embedded-cpu-32gb-ram-480gb-ssd,40236.html
Aug 25, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Smach, probably just fucking pushed back release by like a year lol
Aug 25, 2019 7:14 PM - Veho: Just as the vapor was beginning to solidify into an existing product, the thing has become vaporware agin,.
Aug 25, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly getting nervous they were close to a proper release date with nothing to ship lol
Aug 25, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just talking smach now...
Aug 25, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We smack
Aug 25, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary got to handle their prototype at E3 IIRC
Aug 25, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: And it was a laggy pile of crap, IIRC
Aug 25, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: 
Aug 25, 2019 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, not great lol
Aug 25, 2019 8:02 PM - Veho: "Explained" by the fact games were running default graphical settings and weren't tweaked for the hardware.
Aug 25, 2019 8:03 PM - Veho: But if they can't be arsed to tweak the settings to work and look better on their hardware on a major consumer event, I can't take them seriously.
Aug 25, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the idea behind that was "look, you don't have to do fancy tweaks to get good performance!"
Aug 25, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it backfired cuz it's shit hardware lol
Aug 25, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've used shittier games ;O;
Aug 25, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But instead they decided to release moderately better hardware instead, and delay it lots and lots
Aug 25, 2019 8:26 PM - Veho: Smach Z Forever.
Aug 25, 2019 9:07 PM - pyromaniac123: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000030265137.html
Aug 25, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 34% done but some of the game decisions are kind of odd
Aug 25, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like DDR games on the GameCube... (most people do not have the mat for PC)
Aug 25, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sega CD with Sega CD 32X versions on the same folder... (Just use the 32X version it's going to be better...)
Aug 25, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably can shrink this down a TB and give up almost nothing lol
Aug 25, 2019 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i heard there were a lot of issues with it, weird bsods, weird battery status indicator, analogs not actually, controls acting like a keyboard so you can't get analog control (but they claim there are multiple input modes, maybe the code for that wasn't ready yet), shitty inaccurate touchpads
Aug 25, 2019 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and just generally feeling and working like a cheap piece of shit
Aug 25, 2019 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: a lot of that can be fixed in software though
Aug 25, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen many products never release in this cycle... Ohh the hardware is out of date? Upgrade!!! hmm that took too long to develop its out of date again... Upgrade!!!
Aug 25, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc2R58vt4kI&feature=em-uploademail
Aug 25, 2019 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah, i heard doom runs better on the switch than on the smach z... hopefully doom is just really well optimized on switch
Aug 25, 2019 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not gonna be using a smach z to play cross platform games anyway unless the PC version is significantly better
Aug 25, 2019 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: but also, gpd win max is coming out with similar specs and is definitely not vaporware and will likely work better and be smaller
Aug 25, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I think Android is in that position for portable stuff that is going to be hard to dethrone, all the software is super optimized for it and it's designed to use less power
Aug 25, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: with the way higher TDP of the revised smach, battery life is gonna be like half an hour, it was already like an hour with the original specs
Aug 25, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: android games seem pretty poorly optimized and battery hungry to me
Aug 25, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that's why for a device like that I would pick Android every time, the SoC's are designed for running on battery in a small device the software and OS is also designed with that in mind...
Aug 25, 2019 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i guess PC is the worst by far because devs are used to having so much power available that they don't need to optimize
Aug 25, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I think they do optimize but for max visuals and latency and when you can pull more juice from the wall with no limits
Aug 25, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my PC but I know under full load it can probably pull 500 watts easy lol
Aug 25, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to do that portable would be insane (although I would love to see someone do it for the lulz)
Aug 25, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say someone did it way back, with like 3 car batteries in a backpack or something lol
Aug 25, 2019 10:46 PM - Flame: Psionic do you have a Gamecube if so did you mod it?
Aug 25, 2019 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He said no
Aug 25, 2019 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He won't be able to play phantasy star online without the gamecube adaptor for broadband 
Aug 25, 2019 10:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You could on wii, if you use devolution homebrew. It emulates broadband adaptor with wii internet connections.
Aug 25, 2019 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But nintendon't still doesn't which is only reason to have for phantasy star online so I doubt people would be upset.
Aug 25, 2019 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 26, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cdttluKeEw
Aug 26, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/81595-rtx-2080-ti-super-apparently-exclusive-not-always.html
Aug 26, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://deadspin.com/south-carolina-coroner-confirms-local-dairy-queens-burg-1837561791/amp
Aug 26, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Canabalist are a totally under served market...
Aug 26, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you think Bob makes good burgers or would make for some good burgers?
Aug 26, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sEl3R1kV4Tg


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 27, 2019)

Aug 26, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/chick-fil-a-customer-arrested-beating-pregnant-woman-drive-thru-191339926.html#
Aug 26, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like me some Chick Fil A
Aug 26, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2019/08/25/google-stadia-early-impressions-gamescom/amp/
Aug 26, 2019 7:52 AM - Ericthegreat: Psi
Aug 26, 2019 7:52 AM - Ericthegreat: By me it's so crazy
Aug 26, 2019 7:52 AM - Ericthegreat: Lines 45 min
Aug 26, 2019 7:53 AM - Ericthegreat: I do a call ahead order
Aug 26, 2019 7:53 AM - Ericthegreat: So though it's not okay
Aug 26, 2019 7:53 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm not surprised, because people are so aggressive about finding a parking
Aug 26, 2019 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.southernliving.com/recipes/sweet-potato-brownies
Aug 26, 2019 12:02 PM - Veho: Kind of like carrot cake?
Aug 26, 2019 12:25 PM - JFlare: Nah more like a sweet potato pie
Aug 26, 2019 12:37 PM - IncredulousP: i want pie
Aug 26, 2019 12:40 PM - Veho: What flavor.
Aug 26, 2019 12:44 PM - IncredulousP: pie flavor
Aug 26, 2019 12:45 PM - IncredulousP: https://youtu.be/AK-AjJzr2Z4
Aug 26, 2019 12:48 PM - Veho: That's the one.
Aug 26, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Banana Creme 
Aug 26, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: Cremeaux.
Aug 26, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Creme Fresh or what ever it's called lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the French made it up just to make me have an mental breakdown trying to spell it... lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/creme-fraiche-106036
Aug 26, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fraiche like what even is a fraiche? lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:18 PM - Veho: It's a cross between cream cheese and heavy cream.
Aug 26, 2019 1:18 PM - Veho: It's nice.
Aug 26, 2019 1:18 PM - Veho: "Fraiche" means fresh  
Aug 26, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just looked it up... we call it sour cream here lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:19 PM - Veho: And cremeux is a type of pudding.
Aug 26, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Add some dried french onion soup mix too it and have dip for chips 
Aug 26, 2019 1:20 PM - Veho: Sour cream is different.
Aug 26, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the thicc version  lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:21 PM - Veho: Dairy is weird.
Aug 26, 2019 1:21 PM - Veho: The British have "clotted cream" which is something else entirely.
Aug 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: clotted cream sounds so dirty... lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like spotted dick... lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: British food mostly sounds either gross or dirty lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood pudding
Aug 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: toad in a hole.
Aug 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bangers and mash lol
Aug 26, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit with corn chutney and brown sauce...
Aug 26, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made that last one up but it wouldn't surprise me if they have a dish called that 
Aug 26, 2019 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zTVNOSG.jpg
Aug 26, 2019 2:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FxYtITG.jpg
Aug 26, 2019 2:43 PM - Veho: There's a dish called bubble and squeak.
Aug 26, 2019 2:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WZDCcuZ.jpg
Aug 26, 2019 9:10 PM - Flame: @Psionic Roshambo  my fav British food is "your m*u*m's a dirty hoe and mash"
Aug 26, 2019 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: we went hunting today for a hackable switch for my youngest brother and by pure luck found a XAJ4006 ipatched with likely 4.1.0 firmware, i have 3 days to hack it with a dual emunand setup and install all the games
Aug 26, 2019 9:36 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/N3G5Uw9
Aug 26, 2019 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: first step is i added 4 angry looking profiles with red backgrounds to sysnand saying "don't use"
Aug 26, 2019 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jeb08aefmf01wgc/20190826_233758.jpg?dl=0
Aug 26, 2019 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: added my own mii for a bit of a personal touch
Aug 26, 2019 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's no good guide for how to do this on ipatched 4.1.0 switches, so i guess i have to figure it out myself
Aug 27, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was an adventure....
Aug 27, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New BIOS for my mobo was a complete train wreck lol
Aug 27, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last weeks I am able to hit 3200 on my RAM no problem with great timings, new one lol forget it.
Aug 27, 2019 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: you wouldn't think bios would matter for that
Aug 27, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's a lot of stuff with AMD and the memory controller
Aug 27, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far out of like 5 BIOS's that came out since this mobo was released only 1 has worked and it's been pretty flawless
Aug 27, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So gonna stay on this one for the time being... But will have to start over again once I upgrade the CPU lol (although this 2700X has not disappointed)
Aug 27, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWmcVaoKQe0


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 28, 2019)

Aug 27, 2019 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/
Aug 27, 2019 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to be so broke..
Aug 27, 2019 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MechWarrior 5 looks good Borderlands 3 Control plus like 2+3 others look good...
Aug 27, 2019 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah man, forgot MechWarrior 5 is this year
Aug 27, 2019 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for that one
Aug 27, 2019 2:46 PM - Veho: Do you have a HOTAS controller set up to play it, or will you use a mouse like a peasant  ;o;
Aug 27, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 27, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have one, it got sold off ages ago cuz it never got used lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one too but mine was like a port they don't even have anymore 
Aug 27, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a joystick from an F-16 or something weighed like 5 pounds but holy crap it was awesome
Aug 27, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VooDoo 2 was new at the time lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thrustmaster.com/en_US/products/hotas-cougar Was like this one, I remember getting it at Sam's Club lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' fashion gameport Psi? Lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it might have been, it was like 25 years ago....
Aug 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know my PC had 2 worthless USB ports on it...
Aug 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: USB 1.0 with no drivers and nothing used them  lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zip disk was cool but completely unreliable lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah USB was pretty useless when it first launched
Aug 27, 2019 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was actually one of the Apple PCs that ended up using all USB that forced companies to start using it seriously lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 233Mhz Pentium MMX with like 64MB'a of RAM a 6.5GB hard drive and I want to say it was like 3 grand or something at the store lol
Aug 27, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Compaq something
Aug 27, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When Windows 98 SE (second edition?) came out with USB drivers and support built in, I think things got a lot better
Aug 27, 2019 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and printers and scanners where a bit faster on it VS the old ports lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This huge file is still decompressing... Also I took a peek at a lot of the game choices.... The person who made this has some terrible tastes. I will need to rework this thing massively
Aug 27, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a good starting point though lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who ever made this included a lot of garbage too  (no sports and kids games but a lot of questionable games...)
Aug 27, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But hey the PS2 version of Enter the Matrix AND the GameCube version... Joy.... lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have just put one version on. (the GC one) and saved a couple of GB's lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A little over 3500 Dos games though so that is nice 
Aug 27, 2019 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, I have 5200 DOS games kthx ;O;
Aug 27, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 375GB worth lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' ExoDOS
Aug 27, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Aug 27, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The majority of the size is from the like 1000-ish CD based games though lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stuff like Ripper, 4GB total cuz it's like 6 or 7 discs lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the biggest game is some golf game, no idea why it's so huge though lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It came on 73 floppies  lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/l4TyYU9Xhcs This ones for you Tom lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I won't bother with GC on the Pi 4 though, not worth bothering with
Aug 27, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure maybe the Pi 5 lol
Aug 27, 2019 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably wouldn't even bother with that either lol. I think sixth gen consoles are the ones I'd rather play on a PC so I could massively improve their visual quality, and I doubt any Pi would be able to do that any time soon
Aug 27, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah PS3 and 360 will look nice on PC 
Aug 27, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's seventh gen 
Aug 27, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, I guess lol
Aug 27, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RPCS3 has made a ton of progress, can play some 30FPS games at 60FPS now
Aug 27, 2019 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Demon's Souls, which is 10/10
Aug 27, 2019 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Xenia is slowly making strides
Aug 27, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have only played After Burner III on RPCS3 but it is good lol
Aug 27, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks amazing
Aug 27, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you been watching the new Good Eats shows 
Aug 27, 2019 8:06 PM - Flame: yeah im about to get a Mega EverDrive x3.... but for £100 i can get x7 but why tho
Aug 27, 2019 8:06 PM - Flame: i just want to play games
Aug 27, 2019 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't had a chance to watch the first new episode yet lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear it's still great though
Aug 27, 2019 8:08 PM - Flame: @Tom what do you think?
Aug 27, 2019 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought the X5, it's pretty decent
Aug 27, 2019 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I knew I'd probably forget to hit the button to save afterwards so I paid the little bit extra lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:12 PM - Flame: i wsh we had one choice
Aug 27, 2019 8:12 PM - Flame: what button
Aug 27, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The mommy daddy button 
Aug 27, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The reset button on the console lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to reset the console after saving, or it won't save
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Flame: damn fuck.
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me I spend more on stuff I know I will use.... These flash carts are awesome, but with emulation and me being a lazy person... I know I would never use them.
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never use my Mega Everdrive lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I use my GB Everdrive
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I only bought the X3 of, cuz for that at least I'm holding the thing in my hand so resetting isn't annoying
Aug 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portables are easier to just grab and fire up
Aug 27, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Connecting up an ancient console to a TV is way more of a pain lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:16 PM - Flame: yeah
Aug 27, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clicking an icon on a PC or Shield TV on the other hand  lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:17 PM - Flame: what was the device that lets you play mastersystem games on a megadrive called again?
Aug 27, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was called a base converter or something like that
Aug 27, 2019 8:18 PM - Flame: Mega Adaptor
Aug 27, 2019 8:18 PM - Flame: lol just googled
Aug 27, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I heard the flash carts will let you do that too?
Aug 27, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://segaretro.org/Power_Base_Converter < Lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIMjpju0IhA
Aug 27, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the Mega Everdrive will play MS games without the need for the converter
Aug 27, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 32X and Sega CD games though need their respective docks
Aug 27, 2019 8:20 PM - Flame: oh really... nice
Aug 27, 2019 8:21 PM - Flame: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Converter-Cartridge-Master-System-Genesis/dp/B06XYLH1BL/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=Master+System+Converter&qid=1566937153&s=gateway&sr=8-2
Aug 27, 2019 8:21 PM - Flame: is this thing the legit thing
Aug 27, 2019 8:21 PM - Flame: or aftermarket
Aug 27, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://segaretro.org/Power_Base_Converter < this is what the legit thing looks like
Aug 27, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anything not that is aftermarket
Aug 27, 2019 8:23 PM - Flame: LMAO looks very ghetto
Aug 27, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't even do much, the Mega Drive has the necessary hardware to run Master System games in it already
Aug 27, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That just kinda redirects stuff, cuz the cartridges have different pinouts lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why you can just use the Mega Everdrive
Aug 27, 2019 8:26 PM - Flame: i mean i can get that for £30 a  Master System is £40
Aug 27, 2019 8:26 PM - Flame: lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Master System over here is like $70-$100 if you want one that works 
Aug 27, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey you needed it for the card games and those wicked cool 3D glasses 
Aug 27, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But just cuz it wasn't popular over here lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah the NES dominated here
Aug 27, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: perfect conversion of Super Mario Bro's and some other old arcade games kind of cemented it
Aug 27, 2019 8:30 PM - Flame: NES is like £60
Aug 27, 2019 8:30 PM - Flame: how much is a nes in the US
Aug 27, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $50 in good condition
Aug 27, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 50 bucks
Aug 27, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom jinx 
Aug 27, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought one for $40 that came with 3 games and a poster and two controllers a few weeks ago lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, new Dave Chappelle standup on Netflix Psi 
Aug 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Flame: ill buy you a both a Master System and one of you buy we an NES the other Everdrive
Aug 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.jjgames.com/product/6412
Aug 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Flame: deal?
Aug 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need a Master System for my collection lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a 32x and a Sega CD
Aug 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's kind of it I think 
Aug 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides various GB and GBA versions
Aug 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Flame: im not joking
Aug 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still trying to collect all the 360 controller colors lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shipping would make it not worth Flame lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have like 8 of them so far...
Aug 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Flame: LOL!
Aug 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides it'd be shitty PAL
Aug 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And fuck PAL consoles ;O;
Aug 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 60hz 4 lyfe 50hz peasant ;O;
Aug 27, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:35 PM - Flame: 
Aug 27, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame are you hooking these old systems up to an old TV or some kind of converter on a new TV?
Aug 27, 2019 8:37 PM - Flame: plus finding PAL games will be pretty hard in the US... you guys have only PISSEDOFF games
Aug 27, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol we can play Japanese games too  also at 60Hz  lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:38 PM - Flame: @psio converter on a new tv'
Aug 27, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could play NTSC but the power might be an issue still
Aug 27, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the NES used a power brick, so you could just replace that (maybe?)
Aug 27, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean DC juice is universal
Aug 27, 2019 8:42 PM - Flame: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_System read this... 50% of it is about how successful it still is in Brazil
Aug 27, 2019 8:43 PM - IncredulousP: poor Europe. i played Mario 3 at 50hz to see what it's like, the music was awfully downpitched and gameplay was sooo slow
Aug 27, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brazil isn't that where Blanka comes from? lol
Aug 27, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol IncredulousP yeah it's like taking the Mona Lisa and painting a mustache on it...
Aug 27, 2019 8:44 PM - IncredulousP: haha
Aug 27, 2019 9:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ckLjcoc.jpg
Aug 27, 2019 9:34 PM - Veho: Art.
Aug 27, 2019 9:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qIwFojJ.jpg
Aug 27, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Yogi can't fly
Aug 27, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She should have used Yoga teleport
Aug 27, 2019 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: the SD reader in my laptop had an aneurism and spat out my SD card in the middle of formatting it. now it just spits out any card i put in 
Aug 27, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tape it in? lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But in seriousness it sounds like the little retention plastic tooth has either broken or got stuck
Aug 27, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A dental pick might wiggle it free if it is stuck
Aug 27, 2019 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: well what happened first was that it wouldn't eject the card, so i pulled it out, and then the next time i inserted it it stayed in for a while until it was spat out
Aug 27, 2019 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: toothpick is worth a shot
Aug 27, 2019 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: thing is the slot is too small to see anything in there
Aug 27, 2019 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not even sure where the spring is located
Aug 27, 2019 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, I'm about to send my joy-con to nintendo 
Aug 27, 2019 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My r button ain't working 
Aug 27, 2019 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought the whole time the game wasn't working right
Aug 27, 2019 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But the settings have a input and joystick test
Aug 27, 2019 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I had to blow air with a air can thingy to make it work again for like 4 minutes
Aug 27, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://skytechgaming.com/ Hey look, Skytech updated their site
Aug 27, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SO THAT MUST MEAN I GET PC NOW RIGHT
Aug 27, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIGHT CHARY
Aug 27, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CHARY
Aug 27, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CHARY PLS
Aug 27, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's the definition of vapor ware...
Aug 27, 2019 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i might see it
Aug 27, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should do a review anyway just show a picture of a person vaping lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic: dust got stuck in your R button?
Aug 27, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably buy one, review it, and return it before they tell me anything new about it lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WTF, they make one of those with an old Ryzen 5 2600x? lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://skytechgaming.com/product/archangel-3-0-amd-ryzen-5-2600x-nvidia-gtx-1660-6gb-gddr5-500gb-with-3d-nand-ssd-16gb-ram/ <
Aug 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2600x*
Aug 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 2700X 
Aug 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every since I had my BIOS adventure last night everything is working even better now.
Aug 27, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: except my spelling and grammar lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what would you do with a 1660 GPU anyway, it's so OP lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno Psi, the mechanism seems fine, just doesn't lock in
Aug 27, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keep it in the living room PC, cuz my 1070 beats it out easy 
Aug 27, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's like only 40 more points  lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see anything broken off
Aug 27, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might have just bent the tooth inwards The Real Jdbye 
Aug 27, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or the spring thing...
Aug 27, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: keep poking lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YBNz5q-Jrus?t=10
Aug 27, 2019 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5k17qlcpqfl34p7/20190828_002738.jpg?dl=0
Aug 27, 2019 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: that tell you anything? doesn't tell me much but i just realized that slot takes memory sticks 
Aug 27, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't really look like anything is broken or sticking 
Aug 27, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whelp only one solution now... USB SD adapter lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it seems to be the slanted part that's spring loaded and it should be slanted right
Aug 27, 2019 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: already did, but i have a problem, i now need to plug 2 SD cards in at once 
Aug 27, 2019 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i don't trust any of my other SD readers
Aug 27, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use a phone to FTP from one SD to your PC's other SD?
Aug 27, 2019 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: no i have to do a sector based clone
Aug 27, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Image the SD card then copy the image back to the new card?
Aug 27, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't have room to image it first 
Aug 27, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/downloads/6931-etcher.html
Aug 27, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye hmmm ouch lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess i'm using my cheapo chinese sd reader
Aug 27, 2019 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: well they're both cheapo chinese but the newer one is USB 3.0 and the casing doesn't fall apart on its own so i assume higher quality lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hate SD card packaging
Aug 27, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYFkfJ80w5U
Aug 27, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh god no this is not usable
Aug 27, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4MB/s read speed lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck this SD reader
Aug 27, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had a sandisk one but i think i threw it away cause it was all plastic and starting to break apart
Aug 27, 2019 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway this reader is going in the trash
Aug 27, 2019 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok i have a temporary solution
Aug 27, 2019 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i put the card in the slot and jammed a toothpick in
Aug 27, 2019 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope it holds for long enough to do the clone
Aug 27, 2019 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: let's see if this USB 3.0 reader lives up to its 3.0 claims
Aug 27, 2019 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know it's real USB 3.0, but this card is 100MB/s read and 90MB/s write, so let's see 
Aug 27, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yim2NpqmjWI This ones for Tom lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: not bad 94 read and 78 write
Aug 27, 2019 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: close enough
Aug 27, 2019 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: my 300gb of switch games should install super fast 
Aug 27, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have a 256GB card in my 3DS
Aug 27, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nt2iURehGkE?t=500 Neat lol
Aug 28, 2019 3:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hj7jpFD.mp4
Aug 28, 2019 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: damn lol
Aug 28, 2019 3:54 AM - Ericthegreat: Are they... dead?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 29, 2019)

Aug 28, 2019 4:19 AM - IncredulousP: didn't you hear the death music?
Aug 28, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The last guy probably lost a lot of skin on his ass lol
Aug 28, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/1t3xy9i8c3j31.jpg
Aug 28, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/mgrs6l0744j31.jpg
Aug 28, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/2h993zajxni31.jpg
Aug 28, 2019 5:24 AM - Veho: I know we're supposed to be looking at the tiger buffalo, but there's also the guy with the emo hair who is one fedora short of the "I studied the blade" meme, and a woman who is 20 years too old and 40 lbs too heavy fpr tha "boob optical illusion" shirt she's wearing.
Aug 28, 2019 5:27 AM - Veho: https://www.asiaone.com/sites/default/files/original_images/Jun2017/20171406_coverboobshirt_villagevanguard.jpg
Aug 28, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 28, 2019 6:25 AM - kenenthk: I just found a brand new cardio machine in the dumpter
Aug 28, 2019 6:34 AM - IncredulousP: score
Aug 28, 2019 7:20 AM - Veho: That Aladdin/Lion King port thread has become a dick waving contest. "Pft, difficult? I once completed it blindfolded and only using my big toe  ;o; "
Aug 28, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/popeyes-chicken-war-chaos-employee-frustration.amp
Aug 28, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho maybe someone should remind them that those games where aimed at children.... Not exactly Ninja Gaiden or something hard
Aug 28, 2019 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/vXbncUm
Aug 28, 2019 1:28 PM - Veho: The new Nintendo Labo looks great: https://imgur.com/gallery/SkmkIhd
Aug 28, 2019 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sure does
Aug 28, 2019 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Still not gonna buy it though
Aug 28, 2019 5:53 PM - Joe88: https://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/ny-dorian-could-now-hit-florida-as-category-three-hurricane-20190828-ew6yguo4ebcs3lkofq5ebp4ipm-story.html
Aug 28, 2019 6:44 PM - Flame: "Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all readers with our award-winning journalism."
Aug 28, 2019 7:05 PM - Veho: Meaning, "we are trying to find a way to make you use advertizing cookies without violating GDPR, please wait"
Aug 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tjRK6Qm.png
Aug 28, 2019 8:24 PM - T-hug: Lol
Aug 28, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-yFXNONpN7Q?t=155
Aug 28, 2019 11:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBXTnrD_Zs4 
Aug 28, 2019 11:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EaDB55M
Aug 29, 2019 12:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nZZGNPy.jpg
Aug 29, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho is that a road made for that British food tour? lol
Aug 29, 2019 12:08 AM - Veho: No, this is for the porn convention.
Aug 29, 2019 12:08 AM - Veho: 
Aug 29, 2019 12:09 AM - Veho: "Tom's mom makes a road trip"  
Aug 29, 2019 12:41 AM - Flame: Tom's mum when you at slutshole lane..... call me
Aug 29, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 29, 2019 1:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FbUj61J
Aug 29, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFYQaeM26Fc 477 views in the last 4 years lol
Aug 29, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Wh32zI_U4VI?t=3
Aug 29, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/hRwl13b
Aug 29, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/8c9FAw7


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 30, 2019)

Aug 29, 2019 4:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SCPhxYU.jpg
Aug 29, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 29, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho but what if I want some snacks with my drink?
Aug 29, 2019 4:18 AM - Veho: Nuggets.
Aug 29, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3nGBjpX.jpg
Aug 29, 2019 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uqOQ1wh
Aug 29, 2019 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ASHJFKb
Aug 29, 2019 9:56 AM - kenenthk: I'm so fucking lazy I just spent 20 bucks on smart lights so I can tell google to turn off my bedroom lights
Aug 29, 2019 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: I bought some CBD oil
Aug 29, 2019 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hope it helps my social anxiety
Aug 29, 2019 2:22 PM - Veho: Tell us how it goes.
Aug 29, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so too The Real Jdbye, I hate being with people  ironic that I see upwards of 1,000 people a day on my job 
Aug 29, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's exhausting lol
Aug 29, 2019 2:41 PM - DinohScene: ^ I completely agree with you on that
Aug 29, 2019 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My thoughts for the day "Please no stupid people and please no assholes..." lol
Aug 29, 2019 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some days I make it all day with out them and that just is awesome.
Aug 29, 2019 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh where I am working today I will probably see like 40 people so that's nice lol
Aug 29, 2019 3:58 PM - DinohScene: poor you
Aug 29, 2019 3:58 PM - DinohScene: I can only deal with so many people at the time
Aug 29, 2019 4:21 PM - Skelletonike: Work is almost finished for the day. T.T
Aug 29, 2019 4:21 PM - Skelletonike: Today I refuse to work overtime like every other day. >.>
Aug 29, 2019 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: got some custom themes installed on my switch
Aug 29, 2019 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: currently using this one https://nxthemes.net/themes_wallpaper/theme053/
Aug 29, 2019 7:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IUgtyqT
Aug 29, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So might be working 2-3 days straight if this hurricane hits
Aug 29, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good check though lol
Aug 29, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: You mean 2-3 days without a break, or what?
Aug 29, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 12 hour shifts but sleeping on post the other 12
Aug 29, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So getting paid 24 hours a day lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:02 PM - Veho: Cool.
Aug 29, 2019 8:03 PM - Veho: I wish I could be paid to sleep  
Aug 29, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's OT like 28 bucks an hour to sleep lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:10 PM - Veho: I get $4.65 per hour  
Aug 29, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho
Aug 29, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just become a hit man lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should
Aug 29, 2019 8:13 PM - Veho: Nah, too many people already going around killing people for free.
Aug 29, 2019 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but why kill people for free when you can do it for money?
Aug 29, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:17 PM - Veho: Why pay someone to kill for you when you can just sic someone else at your target?
Aug 29, 2019 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't have to actually kill anyone just list your services as a hitman on darknet, take the payment and ignore them
Aug 29, 2019 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: because that takes social engineering skill that a lot of people lack
Aug 29, 2019 8:18 PM - Veho: "That guy called you a total pussy" is not exactly a highly demanding social engineering skill.
Aug 29, 2019 8:20 PM - Veho: Anyway.
Aug 29, 2019 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, i forget people can be pretty dumb
Aug 29, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho is that jim carrey? took me a while to spot what was wrong
Aug 29, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: Yes.
Aug 29, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: Anyway, what I was saying. With the local cost of living, my salary is pretty decent, but the fact remains it's around $4.65 per hour, give or take.
Aug 29, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as your good that's all I care about lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: I'm not good  
Aug 29, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol evil?
Aug 29, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: I'm miserable and I'm looking for a new job.
Aug 29, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: Problem is, my area of experience and expertise just blew out the window and I'm at square one.
Aug 29, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you thought about pimping? Lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:37 PM - Veho: All the time.
Aug 29, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pimping ain't easy lol
Aug 29, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FB7Ra6v.jpg
Aug 29, 2019 8:49 PM - Veho: And now for something completely different: https://i.imgur.com/UPvlx7K.jpg
Aug 29, 2019 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: or alternatively, become a male prostitute
Aug 29, 2019 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the high grade ones get paid well
Aug 29, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol at that 500 hour energy lol
Aug 29, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://borderlands.com/en-US/news/2019-08-27-bl3-pc-specs/
Aug 29, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew 75gb
Aug 29, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'll buy this one TBH
Aug 29, 2019 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure lol
Aug 29, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I want too.... But it might also suck lol
Aug 30, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/canada-shipwreck-franklin-scli-intl/index.html
Aug 30, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HMS Terror sounds like a movie plot line....
Aug 30, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.businessinsider.com/juul-ceo-dont-vape-long-term-effects-unknown-2019-8
Aug 30, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't know if I'll be bothered to finish it lol. I loved Borderlands, but 2 was kinda...too meme-y for me (though I've still beaten it a few times), and Presequel was just ass
Aug 30, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure 3 will be better than the pre-sequel, but if it's as cringy meme-y as 2 I'll probably not bother lol
Aug 30, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at least, wait for it to be cracked
Aug 30, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that too, all depends on the reviews for me...
Aug 30, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The game play, I gotta say I am not a fan of the parkour and slide stuff...


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 31, 2019)

Aug 30, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SC7BZHR/ref=as_li_ss_tl?fbclid=IwAR3WaFSJo-O6nqLOmVrBU4iaeReLcHPMjIR99Wx3jvszxXr5ukyqpnC1jfU&linkCode=sl1&tag=madlittlepixe-20&linkId=0b08830c64230715b3dc11684cf6ad08&language=en_US
Aug 30, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 80 bucks for 512GB's MicroSD... not too terrible lol
Aug 30, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dnwddYyyNA New Ashens
Aug 30, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4kmMozv6FM
Aug 30, 2019 5:39 AM - kenenthk: I'm stuck in my car just hoping this rain storm slows down cause I have no coat
Aug 30, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: damn kenenthk that sucks
Aug 30, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it makes you feel better Florida is about to get slammed lol
Aug 30, 2019 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Converting a video to upload to youtube... Going to take a bit lol
Aug 30, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xaa56Ub
Aug 30, 2019 7:25 AM - kenenthk: Fucking hate driving in rain at night almost hit 3 islands
Aug 30, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's not my favorite thing to do 
Aug 30, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least your home safe kenenthk  I guess I will have to wait a bit longer for that life insurance.... lol
Aug 30, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/axydZmM
Aug 30, 2019 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3 islands lol are you driving a boat?
Aug 30, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.humblebundle.com/store/dirt-rally?hmb_campaign=freegame_2019_homepage_dirtrally&hmb_medium=banner
Aug 30, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: fri gaem
Aug 30, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I just posted this and it has like 4 copyright claims already lol
Aug 30, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vo5g4kxs4UU
Aug 30, 2019 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see any copyright claims
Aug 30, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are in my email, I guess for the music in game?
Aug 30, 2019 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about ad revenue lol (I don't get any lol)
Aug 30, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats supposed to show in the description
Aug 30, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it takes a while to show up
Aug 30, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/XY3Rxxi.jpg?1
Aug 30, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did somebody say...mouse?
Aug 30, 2019 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you know mouse in norwegian is slang for pussy
Aug 30, 2019 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: (no not a cat)
Aug 30, 2019 5:00 PM - Flame: the more you know ^
Aug 30, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 30, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and knowing is half the battle!
Aug 30, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 4K GTA V video  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo5g4kxs4UU&feature=youtu.be I think Youtube mangled it a bit... It actually looks much better here.
Aug 30, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did learn something cool though in doing that video... That Nvidia screen thing is working (change the refresh rate on the fly)
Aug 30, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/n9dlwebb04Y LGR reviewing a Ferrari Laptop lol
Aug 30, 2019 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom only 50 more GB's to go on that file... It will be ready soon lol
Aug 30, 2019 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 30, 2019 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How long has it been now? Like a few days lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: over 100 hours not including the 4 days it took to download lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99% down lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 23GB's left lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whole week and you'll probably never touch 98% of it ;O;
Aug 30, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually probably none of it, it's for my grandson as rewards on the weekends when he does good in school lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That and I am thinking about just buying another drive, cloning it and reworking the entire thing.... It's missing some great games and has a lot of "fluff" lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I could trim 1TB off it and almost no one would notice...
Aug 30, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Waste of time ;O;
Aug 30, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh my reward is seeing others happy lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: an emotion I rarely experience for myself lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's decompressing at like 9MB's a second right now... You think with my specs it would go MUCH faster lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to blame the spanned drives where I downloaded the compressed files too... but I am not sure.
Aug 30, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was doing like 60MB's a second near the start, slowly has just slowed to a crawl lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9MB/s is pretty slow, but if it's a fuck ton of small files that's being written to mechanical drives that sounds about right
Aug 30, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think the last count was like over 300,000 files lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Tom remember when I was complaining about GTAV having like micro stutter.... lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found out the issue, at some point I had managed to unplug a 4 pin connector on the mobo from the PSU.... I think the CPU was being starved lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 30, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am honestly amazed it even booted...
Aug 30, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why my computer was even working lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's all better now and my RAM even runs full speed lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes me wonder if I should plug in the other 4 pin thing on the mobo lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It kinda depends on the mobo and CPU, usually if a mobo has an extra 4pin slot it's mainly used when OCing the fuck out of your CPU
Aug 30, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I can't say I've heard of a CPU booting and running just fine at high loads when it's missing half power lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, that neato weird Fujitsu laptop finally fucking shipped lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't be here until Wednesday though 
Aug 30, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Tom this mobo has switches for LN2 and stuff lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I will leave the extra power thing left alone...
Aug 30, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even feel the need to OC this CPU lol
Aug 30, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think it does that auto OC thing on itself so kinda pointless?
Aug 30, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Precision boost overdrive" lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's just factory speeds, you can go higher ;O;
Aug 30, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But probably not worth with the 2700x, the speeds and performance you'd get would be minimally better than AMDs turbo boost stuff if you did it all manually lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think on this board I can lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that's what I have read
Aug 30, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like 3% IF you gain anything
Aug 30, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes it's actually slower lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As something cool "Multi tasking" I have been decompressing that file... I also have been playing Grand Theft Auto V and recording video of it and editing it and uploading to youtube lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With that 2700X none it felt slowed down at all.
Aug 30, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my old Skylake.... Every single one of those tasks would have been a whole thing... my system basically unusable for anything but each one.
Aug 30, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah well your 2700x has like fucking 16 threads lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kind of makes me want more...
Aug 30, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto it would just get dumped into computer stuff lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get that new 32c/64t Threadripper that had benchmarks leak a bit ago ;O;
Aug 30, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3435097/a-new-32-core-amd-threadripper-appears-on-benchmark-site.html
Aug 30, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine... Tom does it have like quad channel RAM?>
Aug 30, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that point I would think IO would be the main bottleneck for anything lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it has quad channel lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "AMD’s current Threadripper 2990WX (32 cores/64 threads, with a base clock of 3GHz and a turbo clock of 4.2GHz) " lol holy crap... I imagine it's expensive lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A few grand, yeah lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-threadripper-2990wx/p/N82E16819113541 < There you go lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could edit video in real time easy lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm not much more than a RTX 2080 Ti....
Aug 30, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think mobos for it are still pretty expensive, too lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think any are below $200 lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah and you would want lots of RAM too lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157861 < Yeah lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the cheapest
Aug 30, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would want like 64GB's of RAM for something that nice lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because why the hell  not lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but the memory bandwidth is pretty shit on that one
Aug 30, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could probably build a nice TR system for like 5K
Aug 30, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157785 I would go with this one
Aug 30, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd still probably want one of the high end Xeon's vs the Threadripper for pure performance
Aug 30, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think the one I'm thinking of is like $1k more expensive and has less cores lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 28c/56t IIRC,
Aug 30, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True if your going to spend that kind of cash lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's got generally better performance
Aug 30, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think the AMD one has more PCIe lanes or something
Aug 30, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except in like...super heavy, hardcore rendering where those few extra cores count lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That I think only matters if your going to use a bunch of NVMe drives
Aug 30, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The PCIe thing that is
Aug 30, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think the Threadripper has like 60 or 70 or some crazy number lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel has 40 or 50 or something
Aug 30, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, 60 on the Threadripper and 48 on Intel
Aug 30, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, only useful if you have a lot of PCIe devices lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 more GB's to go lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ETA says 12 minutes
Aug 30, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/skm2aaupdkj31.jpg Hahahahah
Aug 30, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mom does that all the time lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I don't ever install anything I don't know why that's there!"
Aug 30, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went and installed Linux on her PC a few months back to stop that shit from happening lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL when I met my wife, I had to remove sooo much junk from her PC
Aug 30, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of them was that purple monkey thing... lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully my wife knows better lol. Though she barely uses her PC, 99% of the time she uses it for the Sims 3 and that's basically it
Aug 30, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though she never shuts it down, always just closes the lid and puts it into Sleep mode even with the game running lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bonzi buddy!
Aug 30, 2019 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Her current laptop is pretty meh, too, so she really shouldn't be doing it lol. Has one of the super lower voltage i3's in it, I forget which one
Aug 30, 2019 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4020y or 4010y or something like that
Aug 30, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so it doesn't get too hot
Aug 30, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-Core-i3-4012Y-Notebook-Processor.102741.0.html < Ah this one lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it gets hot as fuck, so it just clocks waaay the fuck down lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/xzxuzdskdkj31.jpg lol this is like my mobo but I didn't get the WiFi model lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1.5ghz, I've seen it go to like...700mhz when it's super hot and has to thermal throttle? lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the thing has like...virtually no cooling, probably just a tiny ass fan that you can only hear run when you put your ear up to it
Aug 30, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why it gets hot bad ventilation lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a 2-in-1 kinda thing, like my Surface Book where you could detach the keyboard base lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-split-x2-13-r010dx-13-3-core-i3-4012y-4-gb-ram-500-gb-hybrid-drive-g6q88uaaba/ < This one
Aug 30, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's why I hate laptops....
Aug 30, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got it for like $150 a couple years ago, which is pretty good I think
Aug 30, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well one of the many reason's I hate laptops lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I'd like to get her something halfway decent lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my probably flawed opinion, the one reason to get a laptop is if you need it to be portable... like for work or something.
Aug 30, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She was super excited for that Ryzen 3 PC since I was gonna swap stuff around and put it in the living room, that would've been the most powerful PC she would've ever used lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Laptops are nice for when you don't want to be stuck in one place, even if you're just in the hosue
Aug 30, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom if I ever win the lotto I will send you some new PC's in parts so you can assemble them lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I don't like sitting in my office for too long, and I'm sure as hell not gonna lug my 40-50lb case up and down the stairs whenever I want to be upstairs lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why having a laptop that's slightly powerful enough for like casual gaming works well for me
Aug 30, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just use a tablet 
Aug 30, 2019 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tablets are shit ;O;
Aug 30, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy crap it's 100% but it went back to DosBox games and is adding more... lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: still adding Dos games lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/faei5itjldj31.png
Aug 30, 2019 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/lsxvu70m5ej31.jpg Me right now lol
Aug 30, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmleyuN7-Ew&feature=youtu.be Interesting.... So you can play it on 1080 Ti
Aug 30, 2019 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I torrented Control but I still need to download it from my seedbox 
Aug 30, 2019 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking went over my 1TB bandwidth limit and don't want to accidentally go over the 50GB and be charged more than $10 lol
Aug 30, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I went over 3TB this month lol
Aug 30, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Aug 30, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 30, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Comcrap's limits
Aug 30, 2019 11:18 PM - Flame: limits? whats this limits you talk off?
Aug 30, 2019 11:19 PM - Flame: i do not know of this "limits"
Aug 30, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eat a fat dick Flame ;O;
Aug 30, 2019 11:21 PM - Flame: *Downloads PS4 Good Set*
Aug 30, 2019 11:43 PM - Ericthegreat: Tom
Aug 30, 2019 11:44 PM - Ericthegreat: I know it's slow, but you can switch to the Xfinity wifi hotspot
Aug 30, 2019 11:45 PM - Ericthegreat: That doesn't count toward your cap
Aug 30, 2019 11:45 PM - Ericthegreat: Some states now you can get unlimited btw, if you rent their modem, but they don't here in CA :/
Aug 30, 2019 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not here, either
Aug 30, 2019 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there are no wifi hotspots in my neighborhood, the closest one is like a mile away
Aug 30, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'm obviously not going to be able to connect from at home 
Aug 30, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish there were more ISPs in my area, there was a local gigabit fiber ISP that was coming here for $50 a month and no limits, but the company got bought out by some other company and they won't be expanding to my neighborhood anymore 
Aug 30, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But other than that it's basically between AT&T and Comcrap for reasonable speeds at "reasonable" prices
Aug 30, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And both have 1TB limits here, which cost at least $50 extra a month for unlimited which is fucking dumb
Aug 31, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it cheaper just to have both? lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AT&T would have slower speeds for the same price lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually probably even more expensive lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:03 AM - Flame: are you talking about ISP psionic or a hoe which can take both
Aug 31, 2019 12:03 AM - Flame: not_sure.png
Aug 31, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am lucky here two kinds of fiber and cable so choice of 3 solid ISP's
Aug 31, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus Google was supposed to be coming at some point so that also had the companies panties in a bunch lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish that'd happen here, seems like if some other 1gbps fiber company started offering services someone else would just buy them out and make them shit instead of lowering prices and such 
Aug 31, 2019 12:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, whatever you do, don't poke tom in the nose. He is not a real clown. 
Aug 31, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honk!
Aug 31, 2019 12:16 AM - IncredulousP: Just now signed up for only cable internet in my city
Aug 31, 2019 12:17 AM - IncredulousP: net neutrality when?
Aug 31, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honk!
Aug 31, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And that's not his nose!!! lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Tom, I can only get Xfinity  at&t is two doors down
Aug 31, 2019 12:39 AM - Ericthegreat: The hotspot I was talking about was the one you can turn on/off on the rental modem.
Aug 31, 2019 12:41 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh and I live in a major city, near downtown, I personally had to run my own cable to the service hole because they said I wasn't eligible for service at my address :/
Aug 31, 2019 12:43 AM - Ericthegreat: It might be technically illegal but my neighbors wires touch my property, so I run it up with his, then cut off to my house, I did get permission but he can't even really see it.
Aug 31, 2019 12:45 AM - Ericthegreat: I think they said 3 months if I would pretend I was a home office and ran buisness class, but pissed me off because more money, and 2-3 year contract that cannot be canceled even if I move
Aug 31, 2019 12:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Though it was $70 and no data cap
Aug 31, 2019 12:45 AM - Ericthegreat: 70 or 100 mbps
Aug 31, 2019 12:46 AM - Ericthegreat: I pay 60 for 150 with $13 modem rental so >.>;
Aug 31, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay 30 a month for 100 up and down, no caps
Aug 31, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's not too bad
Aug 31, 2019 12:51 AM - Flame: i pay 20 for unlimited data up down Over sideways and under
Aug 31, 2019 12:51 AM - Flame: On a magic carpet ride!!!!!
Aug 31, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, I don't pay for the rental modem cuz that's dumb lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay $50 for 150mbps 
Aug 31, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $100 total if I wanted unlimited but nooo thanks lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking about the 70 a month for like 200/200 but I don't really need that much speed.
Aug 31, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can already stream like multiple HD video streams and download stuff and play games at the same time lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I could've gone for 250 for $70 a month, but yeah I wouldn't really need that
Aug 31, 2019 1:09 AM - Ericthegreat: Same price here tom (I will add that me running my own cable did save me the $100 installation lol)
Aug 31, 2019 1:10 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea, the 150 is enough.
Aug 31, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom plus if you have a cap 250 would just make you hit the cap even faster 
Aug 31, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually only hit like 800gb ish per month, but this month I grabbed a lot of stuff
Aug 31, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My concept is if you pay more money for a faster connection you shod also get a higher cap
Aug 31, 2019 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My concept is you should have no fucking cap at all lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There is 0 reason why it exists beyond company greed lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean or just have internet speeds of like 1GB a second with a 200GB cap makes no sense but I see cell phone plans like that all the time
Aug 31, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that Tom 
Aug 31, 2019 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like internet is a finite resource, there's no reason to limit it lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The weird part is like why is it unlimited here but not where you live?
Aug 31, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Comcraps reasoning for it pisses me off the most. "the average person doesn't use more than 1tb, so everyone gets the limit!!!"
Aug 31, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It just depends on the ISP really
Aug 31, 2019 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ATT and Comcrap have it just cuz their greedy fucks
Aug 31, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm on Frontier FIOS right now
Aug 31, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure who owns them
Aug 31, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Verizon maybe?
Aug 31, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting looks like back until 2010 it used to be Verizon
Aug 31, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Frontier is its own company, but they've bought out cable and fiber lines from Verizon
Aug 31, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think phone lines, too
Aug 31, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good cause I hate Verizon lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, it looks like Comcast lowered the price if their gigabit speeds here to $80 a month 
Aug 31, 2019 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Used to be $110 IIRC
Aug 31, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1000 for 80 wouldn't be too bad but the cap still in place?
Aug 31, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not sure, they used to have a deal that their 1gbps plan has no cap
Aug 31, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But looking at the upgrade page says it "may" still be applicable?
Aug 31, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, not very clear
Aug 31, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That could make it worth it lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That I might actually consider, only $30 more for 1gbps and no cap is actually worth it
Aug 31, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to look into it tomorrow lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It might be capped in that weird way
Aug 31, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like full speed for the first TB the like 500K a second the rest of the month or something
Aug 31, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've seen that before too
Aug 31, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine is unlimited unlimited lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably have to finally upgrade my modem, too, I think my SB6121 only supports like 175mbps or something lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeww lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mine is what ever they gave me but my LAN is 10Gbps 
Aug 31, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My internal LAN is just gigabit lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is all any of my devices I use over Ethernet support anyways lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your 386s are probably 1Mbps lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, it's got a 10/100mbps Ethernet card in it kthx ;O;
Aug 31, 2019 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...it won't use that much, but it has it ;O;
Aug 31, 2019 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, would have to spend at least $80 for a proper 1gbps modem lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn my new Mobo just supports gigabit
Aug 31, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ona weird note it's Intel lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Soy PC has Intel and AMD parts lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most motherboards only support 1gbpa
Aug 31, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually need a network card for 10gbps
Aug 31, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think your right now that I think about it
Aug 31, 2019 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey psi
Aug 31, 2019 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: im drunk
Aug 31, 2019 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup?
Aug 31, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not much need for over 1Gbps for one machine lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: you think?
Aug 31, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For servers though, quite useful
Aug 31, 2019 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'll show you 
Aug 31, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think LTT uses 10gbps cards to edit 8k stuff over network, so that's probably useful lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 2 girls 1 Ethernet cord
Aug 31, 2019 3:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: THE SITE IS BACK


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 1, 2019)

Aug 31, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fwWLK_iwlA
Aug 31, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 would like that one lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone wanna play some just shapes and beats?
Aug 31, 2019 5:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi? 
Aug 31, 2019 5:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivi1e-yCPcI
Aug 31, 2019 5:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: does it sound like they're saying detroit to you? lol
Aug 31, 2019 6:01 AM - Veho: With a name like "Destroit" I'm sure any connection to Detroit is purely coincidental.
Aug 31, 2019 6:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DLU8FmE.jpg
Aug 31, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Swear I fucking hate all ip tech support
Aug 31, 2019 6:08 AM - kenenthk: You want one easy thing done and it takes them 15 minutes to figure out what you're saying
Aug 31, 2019 6:37 AM - Veho: Fuck you Ken, I'm in tech support.
Aug 31, 2019 6:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho you didn't answer the question
Aug 31, 2019 6:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is Veho drunk? 
Aug 31, 2019 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she got gas...
Aug 31, 2019 7:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know i am
Aug 31, 2019 7:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: how about you guys?
Aug 31, 2019 7:27 AM - Veho: No  
Aug 31, 2019 7:29 AM - Veho: Haven't been drunk in years  
Aug 31, 2019 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope  lol
Aug 31, 2019 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho is that such a bad thing?
Aug 31, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: It means I haven't had a break in my responsibilities longer than an hour or two for years.
Aug 31, 2019 1:13 PM - Veho: I don't want to get blackout drunk but I haven't had the time to have more than half a beer in years, and that's not ideal.
Aug 31, 2019 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've only been drunk like maybe 5 or 6 times and every time I didn't really enjoy it
Aug 31, 2019 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaDoesn'tDrink 
Aug 31, 2019 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't stand the taste of alcohol, and even the "covered up" and fruitiest of shit I can still taste it through so I just don't drink lol
Aug 31, 2019 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I get shit for it every single time I say that 
Aug 31, 2019 1:48 PM - Flame: Veho, SAK, Jdbye, Psionic and tom doesnt drink....
Aug 31, 2019 1:48 PM - Flame: looks like im surrounded by a bunch of pussies
Aug 31, 2019 1:53 PM - Veho: Hey, fuck you.
Aug 31, 2019 1:55 PM - Flame: 
Aug 31, 2019 1:56 PM - MrHuu: Hey guys, thanks to @carstene1ns OpenJazz for 3DS just became a reality !!
Aug 31, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, I think the pump in my AIO has died off 
Aug 31, 2019 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Temps were as usual after I replaced the thermal paste a bit ago, but now I'm seeing way high idle temps
Aug 31, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right now my CPU is sitting at 65ish C just watching some 1080p Netflix stuff
Aug 31, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is way high for like...15% ish CPU usage
Aug 31, 2019 2:57 PM - sks316: so I'm looking into getting a Chromebook soon because my Windows box is slow as fuck
Aug 31, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, stress testing it brought it to 95c ._.
Aug 31, 2019 2:59 PM - sks316: OOF
Aug 31, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you buy a Chromebook, buy a cheapo one
Aug 31, 2019 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Under $200 would be my recommendation
Aug 31, 2019 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though, TBH, I wouldn't recommend a Chromebook at all lol
Aug 31, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: my chromebook is very good for surfing the web....
Aug 31, 2019 3:03 PM - sks316: Well, it's a hell of a lot better than a Windows machine that locks up about every hour
Aug 31, 2019 3:04 PM - Flame: I do have two better latops tho
Aug 31, 2019 3:04 PM - sks316: I was looking at the Acer Chromebook 15
Aug 31, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So upgrade it instead of buying a whole new device lol
Aug 31, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or fix whatever is wrong, because Windows doesn't just "lock up"
Aug 31, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless there's a problem
Aug 31, 2019 3:04 PM - sks316: This one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076V3YMRY/
Aug 31, 2019 3:05 PM - sks316: "Unless there's a problem"
Aug 31, 2019 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or buy one of those $100 Optiplex's that have a 4th gen i5 in it, more than fast enough for whatever
Aug 31, 2019 3:05 PM - sks316: Imagine trying to use Windows with a Pwntium and 4GB of RAM lol
Aug 31, 2019 3:05 PM - sks316: *Pentium
Aug 31, 2019 3:06 PM - Flame: what Windows machine do you have
Aug 31, 2019 3:07 PM - sks316: Some shitty prebuilt laptop because my family can't afford one of those high-end machines
Aug 31, 2019 3:07 PM - Flame: is it not possible to install a linux distro?
Aug 31, 2019 3:08 PM - sks316: It's a shared device, I'm not allowed to
Aug 31, 2019 3:08 PM - Flame: oh i see
Aug 31, 2019 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they're willing to learn Chrome OS, but not a Linux distro?
Aug 31, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could always just install Chrome OS on the shitty laptop
Aug 31, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than spending $300 on one
Aug 31, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it's Chromium OS, but basically the same thing lol
Aug 31, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: cider is good
Aug 31, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: hey fuck you i just said i was drunk earlier 
Aug 31, 2019 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: your chromebook might be good at surfing but that's the only thing it's good at lol
Aug 31, 2019 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chromebooks are fine if you just go to like...Facebook, and watch some Youtube videos and that's kind of it
Aug 31, 2019 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess maybe light office work?
Aug 31, 2019 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But spending more than like $150 on something like that is wasteful
Aug 31, 2019 3:24 PM - sks316: Tom, it's not that I'm not willing to learn a Linux distro. It's that this PC is a shared device and the person who owns it has explicitly forbidden me from installing any sort of Linux distro onto it.
Aug 31, 2019 3:25 PM - sks316: And Chromebooks are useful for much more than just surfing the web
Aug 31, 2019 3:26 PM - sks316: You can install Android apps from the Play Store and some of the more recent models even support Linux applications
Aug 31, 2019 3:28 PM - sks316: Yes, dual-booting Linux is an option, but it's not viable because Windows Update can literally destroy your Linux partition
Aug 31, 2019 3:29 PM - sks316: TL;DR: Linux is not an option, and Chromebooks are more useful than ya think.
Aug 31, 2019 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been dual booting Linux for at least 10+ years and I've never had Windows "destroy" any Linux partitions 
Aug 31, 2019 3:31 PM - sks316: Well, it's certainly possible for Windows to destroy your Linux partition and everything you have saved on it, and I'm not taking that risk.
Aug 31, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ok then
Aug 31, 2019 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows is the devil! lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How's you're stupid big game collection Psi?
Aug 31, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Amazing in it's weirdness
Aug 31, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't realize there where so many 3DO sex games in Japan lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One you play rock papers scissors to watch girls strip... lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to clean it up a bit before I let my grandson use it lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: especially the 3DO one.. One is straight up named "Sex" lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, I've played sex lots of times!
Aug 31, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:35 PM - Flame: sex is my favorite game
Aug 31, 2019 5:35 PM - Flame: for sure
Aug 31, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried it... Spastic video editing lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like they let some retard go crazy with the jump cut key lol
Aug 31, 2019 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Vivid Interactive" lol they made a lot of those games...
Aug 31, 2019 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't decide if I want to go for a Noctua NH-D15 or another AIO cooler to replace my cooler 
Aug 31, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Evo 212
Aug 31, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skip the water lol
Aug 31, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I have been hearing great things about these Chinese coolers (basically a knock off of the Evo 212)
Aug 31, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956437577.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.126d3c00sDYVp0&mp=1
Aug 31, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about ordering one to replace this stock AMD cooler...
Aug 31, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just hate the RGB lol
Aug 31, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I spend like an hour "deleting" games from Launchbox thinking it was taking them off the drive....
Aug 31, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I go and check how much space I free'd up lol
Aug 31, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So now I have to go in and delete them off the hard drive and hope things match up lol
Aug 31, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking maybe an Evo 212, too
Aug 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not sure what I want to do yet lol
Aug 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AIOs are much cheaper these days, especially compared to when I bought mine like 5 or 6 years ago lol
Aug 31, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I spent $120 on mine back then, whereas I can get a similar 240mm for like $70 from cooler master lol
Aug 31, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Air coolers make the most sense, since they perform basically the same and they're cheaper, but it'll also put more strain on my Mobo since it's sitting vertical. Which I'm not that worried about, TBH
Aug 31, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they tend to be louder, I turned my AIOs fans up all the way to like 2200rpm to at least keep things kinda cool while I buy something else and it's pretty up there lol
Aug 31, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the 212 Evo's fan scan go up to 2000 rpm max, so it'll be kinda loud if it has to ramp up that much when I'm doing something super intensive
Aug 31, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I was thinking Noctua, cuz their D15 is super fucking quiet
Aug 31, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For an air cooler
Aug 31, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was also thinking about this: https://www.amazon.com/FSP-Windale-Heatpipes-Aluminum-AC601/dp/B072552792
Aug 31, 2019 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6 heat pipes lol
Aug 31, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as the Noctua, just one fan though
Aug 31, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose I'll just go with the 212 for now, and if it's not cooling to my satisfaction I'll grab something else lol
Aug 31, 2019 10:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/sPpft6K
Aug 31, 2019 11:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho Likes pigs 
Sep 1, 2019 12:19 AM - Flame: i like pigs too..... as bacon, pork, Sausage, ham....
Sep 1, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon? Hmmm delicious...
Sep 1, 2019 12:34 AM - Veho: I like to pork, yes.
Sep 1, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 2, 2019)

Sep 1, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dorian gonna slam Florida 
Sep 1, 2019 4:27 AM - Veho: Stay safe.
Sep 1, 2019 5:10 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you ride ferris wheels
Sep 1, 2019 5:33 AM - Veho: Idea: wind-powered ferris wheels.
Sep 1, 2019 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Hurricane powered amusement parks
Sep 1, 2019 5:38 AM - Veho: Only I'm not sure if they should charge more or less during hurricanes.
Sep 1, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: "We charge by the RPM."
Sep 1, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: Or by the category.
Sep 1, 2019 5:40 AM - kenenthk: A category 10 is half off day
Sep 1, 2019 5:41 AM - Veho: I feel they should charge extra for that  
Sep 1, 2019 5:42 AM - Veho: "25% surcharge if we manage to centrifuge your shoes off."
Sep 1, 2019 5:43 AM - Veho: "50% off if the video of your face goes viral. Monetization, baby!"
Sep 1, 2019 5:53 AM - kenenthk: An amusement park based on weather seasons per ride would be cool tho
Sep 1, 2019 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Experience Katrina
Sep 1, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man amusement park ?
Sep 1, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best ride is the Crystal Meth Bestiality Bull Ride
Sep 1, 2019 6:09 AM - Veho: 
Sep 1, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rape the bull or ride it or do both who knows!!!
Sep 1, 2019 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Am I an asshole for buying light bulbs that change color and I can turn off with my phone?
Sep 1, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 1, 2019 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I've had 1 for years in my bedroom lol
Sep 1, 2019 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It even is a BT speaker lol
Sep 1, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can RGB tousic 
Sep 1, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To music even lol
Sep 1, 2019 6:42 AM - kenenthk: I havent figured up how to use google assistant with them yet
Sep 1, 2019 6:42 AM - kenenthk: I had to separate my network names because its 2.4ghz and dumb att decided to name both radios the same name
Sep 1, 2019 6:43 AM - kenenthk: I still dont get why blacks the only color they dont have but whatever
Sep 1, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be named like dumb_5Ghz
Sep 1, 2019 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Literally spent like an hour figuring out why it wouldn't connect
Sep 1, 2019 7:21 AM - kenenthk: I want this car https://www.iseecars.com/used_cars-t10497-under-10000-olathe-ks#id=100453614479
Sep 1, 2019 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Says it's sold or something lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:09 AM - kenenthk: Where
Sep 1, 2019 8:17 AM - kenenthk: God I just watched the worst movie of all time amityville mt. Misery I felt like it was a vlog/porn video
Sep 1, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:19 AM - kenenthk: They travel to a forst girl pees guy goes missing girl screams for 30 minutes and its over
Sep 1, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: John Wick III is alright
Sep 1, 2019 8:20 AM - kenenthk: How the f it has a 6.9 on IMDb is beyond me tho no budget was put into it
Sep 1, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk sounds like a condom advertisement
Sep 1, 2019 8:21 AM - kenenthk: Why do people think going deep into forests are funa and adventurous anyway you have to be some kind of stupid
Sep 1, 2019 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Australia is the best place to do that lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Sweet got google assistant working with my lights now
Sep 1, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-EA7300-RM-Dual-Band-Wireless-MU-MIMO/dp/B06ZZ2VT32/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?adgrpid=56103503916&gclid=Cj0KCQjw2K3rBRDiARIsAOFSW_5oXpzSAK97x9Vme5BFyxdwWfXaF8z1DuGzBY9HDsBYjqC-OtdEgSsaAno9EALw_wcB&hvadid=274709119421&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=1014984&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=10362477701361197048&hvtargid=kwd-297834573108&hydadcr=20134_9665301&keywords=linksys+ea7500&qid=156
Sep 1, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy that kennenthk fix all your issues
Sep 1, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Same router I have it's amazing
Sep 1, 2019 9:01 AM - kenenthk: I'm upgrading my car before anything
Sep 1, 2019 9:02 AM - kenenthk: My cars 15 years old
Sep 1, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's too old for Micheal Jackson to want?
Sep 1, 2019 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That router is only 32 bucks  lol
Sep 1, 2019 10:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: sks316: Well, it's certainly possible for Windows to destroy your Linux partition and everything you have saved on it, and I'm not taking that risk.
Sep 1, 2019 10:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: no it isn't lol
Sep 1, 2019 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/z6zaheyqlvj31.png
Sep 1, 2019 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I think he means Grub and repartitioning that whole operation can be a mess if your not careful but these days I suspect things are much better
Sep 1, 2019 11:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: load grub through the windows bootloader
Sep 1, 2019 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: so there is no way windows can overwrite it
Sep 1, 2019 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but even if you have grub as the main bootloader and windows somehow overwrites it, it's a simple fix: boot a live cd/live usb, and run grub-install (or was it grub-update) in a shell
Sep 1, 2019 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just overwrites the MBR which isn't an issue if you never put grub in the mbr
Sep 1, 2019 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, I've never seen a Linux install get "destroyed" by Windows unless the user does it themselves
Sep 1, 2019 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be willing to bet all the money that every case that's happened the user simply clicked "yes" or "format" on some prompt without reading it
Sep 1, 2019 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or the install wasn't actually destroyed, Windows just overwrote grub with it's own bootloader as you said
Sep 1, 2019 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I can't say I've had that happen in ages ever since UEFI became a common thing
Sep 1, 2019 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, not an issue with UEFI
Sep 1, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: far easier to get windows' bootloader to load grub uefi than it is to get it to load normal grub too
Sep 1, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember ancient grub where is was pretty sketchy but that was like windows 98 era lol
Sep 1, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NTFS I am sure made things a lot better too
Sep 1, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But back then if you even looked sideways at a hard drive it could glitch out lol
Sep 1, 2019 4:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, first day of September 
Sep 1, 2019 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't remember it being that bad
Sep 1, 2019 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: scandisk would run pretty frequently on boot but my data was never lost
Sep 1, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: in fact i still have data going back all the way to windows 98
Sep 1, 2019 6:24 PM - Flame: "data" you mean porn....
Sep 1, 2019 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame thats sick i was like 9
Sep 1, 2019 7:16 PM - Flame: what can i do. if you are dirty....
Sep 1, 2019 7:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: get your mind out of the gutter 
Sep 1, 2019 7:27 PM - kenenthk: No
Sep 1, 2019 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Sep 1, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Flame could name his flash drive a "flamestick" 
Sep 1, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm that's a million dollar idea a device like an Amazon fire stick but for porn....
Sep 1, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn Stick lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: well there's the sexbox
Sep 1, 2019 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: although i'm not sure if that ever came out...
Sep 1, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the BT accessories could be a whole marketing gimmick lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: POV VR Fleshlight
Sep 1, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: we already have wiimotes for that
Sep 1, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Triple X box 
Sep 1, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol now that's marketing!!!
Sep 1, 2019 8:35 PM - Veho: Now that's podracing!
Sep 1, 2019 8:37 PM - Veho: Pornhub presents: the Porndongle.
Sep 1, 2019 8:38 PM - Veho: Like Psi said, Amazon Fire stick but for porn.
Sep 1, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: "We wanted to call it the Sex stick, but most of our users already have one pf those   "
Sep 1, 2019 9:02 PM - Flame: most of ours users have one...... have never user it.... with another "mate"
Sep 1, 2019 9:02 PM - Flame: huehuehuehue
Sep 1, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 9:10 PM - Ryccardo: @sak https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--ZWmvBhUC--/c_fit,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_320/18s12w7nfnzqojpg.jpg
Sep 1, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 9:25 PM - Veho: Sucksbox.
Sep 1, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/doom-2016-fell-through-a-time-warp-and-became-a-dos-compatible-mod/
Sep 1, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet I could run this on my 386 PC ;O;
Sep 1, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 9:51 PM - Veho: Cool.
Sep 1, 2019 9:52 PM - Veho: Can it run in the GBA Doom engine?
Sep 1, 2019 10:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZpDt0h2.jpg
Sep 1, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2019 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: sushi striker is the most weirdly japanese game i've played, and i love it
Sep 1, 2019 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi: what you do is, you take 3 or 4 wiimotes and align them all around the fleshlight sleeve
Sep 1, 2019 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then you use the wiibrator homebrew 
Sep 1, 2019 11:11 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/unofficial-come-up-with-a-name-for-the-new-temper-tantrums-character.547235
Sep 1, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh
Sep 2, 2019 12:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PpOoyhA.jpg
Sep 2, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 2, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drones
Sep 2, 2019 1:09 AM - Veho: Worker bees are also all virgins. Lol nerds.
Sep 2, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bees are weird....
Sep 2, 2019 1:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BEE WEIRD 
Sep 2, 2019 1:29 AM - Veho: Totes.
Sep 2, 2019 1:29 AM - Veho: Bees are overrated.
Sep 2, 2019 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck bees
Sep 2, 2019 1:55 AM - Veho: Exploding dick or no?
Sep 2, 2019 2:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: ummm
Sep 2, 2019 2:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure
Sep 2, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bee poop delicious or fetish?
Sep 2, 2019 2:39 AM - Veho: Fetish.
Sep 2, 2019 2:40 AM - kenenthk: Psi I need illegal advice
Sep 2, 2019 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Teatv is being stupid and not giving out sound need a new app
Sep 2, 2019 3:01 AM - sks316: so I'm working on a GBAtemp CSS theme that lets you set a custom background
Sep 2, 2019 3:02 AM - sks316: what do you guys think, does it look good thus far? https://meloetta.is-a-cut.ie/i/swrv.png
Sep 2, 2019 3:02 AM - sks316: It's obviously not done, I'm still working on it, and when it's done you'll be able to set any background you want
Sep 2, 2019 3:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: set it to use a 3rd party video player
Sep 2, 2019 3:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have cyberflix and cinema hd and both let you do that
Sep 2, 2019 3:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: usually works better than the built in one


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 3, 2019)

Sep 2, 2019 8:15 AM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/harry-potter-banned-school-library-nashville-tennessee-exorcist-a9087676.html?amp
Sep 2, 2019 1:34 PM - Skelletonike: Too much work. Dx
Sep 2, 2019 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Sep 2, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I removed 350GB's of Sports games and Barbie type games... (Horsez and Petz... stuff)
Sep 2, 2019 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, just saw my CPU temp spike to 95C when I opened Chrome lol. I must say, the CPU block is doing a pretty ok job at kinda cooling the PC with a dead/dying pump lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It idles at like 60c though lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looked around my random parts bins for a genetic Intel heatsink to keep it kinda cool while I wait for the 212 but didn't find anything that worked 
Sep 2, 2019 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pump is definitely dead though, can't hear it or feel it running so that's poopy
Sep 2, 2019 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Disabled all my OCs to help lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom
Sep 2, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's like 1 of the reason's water scares the crap out of me
Sep 2, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All my fans are running full blast to help lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super loud
Sep 2, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you where here I am sure I have like 3 stock fans that have never even been installed lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say for the wrong socket but usually the connector and fans are the same for Intel
Sep 2, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About the only thing Intel keeps the same lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I have like 4 of their generic ones and all of them had dead fans lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't have any replacement fans that fit those lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You might still use one...
Sep 2, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably better than a water block with no flow?
Sep 2, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work desktop has a generic Intel one, apparently my only working one 
Sep 2, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat pipes would be better
Sep 2, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well so far this is working ok, so long as I don't go do something dumb like start up some RPCS3 or something it stays around mid 70s lo
Sep 2, 2019 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be better than a shitty aluminum heatsink I think
Sep 2, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't checked my temps in a while but I am sure they are fine lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazon supposedly says my 212 will arrive today, but it's labor day so no mail  lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh so tomorrow
Sep 2, 2019 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though sometimes USPS has temp people who deliver "priority" shit on holidays, so maybe 
Sep 2, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Loving my RAM running at 3200  I should see if it OC's lol
Sep 2, 2019 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP my 3000 XMP profile 
Sep 2, 2019 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Running at potato 2133 ;O;
Sep 2, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they do you will like it  you get some Arctic Silver too?
Sep 2, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 3200 XMP it "just works" now with the BIOS I have
Sep 2, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty neat
Sep 2, 2019 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got Arctic MX-4, performs slightly better lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's part of why the CPU block with no flow is doing an ok job of cooling, it's got practically brand new thermal paste on it lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 2 weeks old lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am surprised it works... So wanna play some Ashes of the Singularity with me?
Sep 2, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure let me just close my 12 VMs and 5 emulators!
Sep 2, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually have it on Steam that person that gives away like 300 codes a month here sent it to me... I should try it again now that my PC is worthy of it (I got it to run on my old machine but just barely...)
Sep 2, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK since I cleaned a bunch of stuff defragmented the install and in general fixing that 2.7TB game collection it works a lot better now lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also like close too 400GB's smaller... and I haven't finished cleaning it out... Like who keeps the Mortal Kombat and Street Fighter Game Boy games? lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of great games on the Game Boy and Game Boy Color but fighting games are not any of them...
Sep 2, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember playing Mortal Kombat on the GBC when I was a kid lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was terrible right? lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom amazon have their own delivery courier no?
Sep 2, 2019 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only in certain cities
Sep 2, 2019 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everywhere else they use USPS or UPS or Fedex
Sep 2, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably 90% of the time they use USPS for me
Sep 2, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the others they use UPS
Sep 2, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen them in Clearwater (my job) the Amazon trucks
Sep 2, 2019 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only city in MI that has it is Detroit lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me they use USPS or something lol
Sep 2, 2019 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe Ann Arbor 
Sep 2, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeey, there's a USPS truck outside 
Sep 2, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeee, low temps 
Sep 2, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took me fucking forever to find the two big case fans that came with this case 
Sep 2, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my OC back, Cinebench R20 running and only sitting at 63 so that's good
Sep 2, 2019 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit louder than my AIO, but it's not...awful lol
Sep 2, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Highest temp so far is 67c, neat
Sep 2, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Sep 2, 2019 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom if you get a good noctua it's both quieter and cools better than an AIO
Sep 2, 2019 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: AIOs aren't all that great
Sep 2, 2019 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: neither is the hyper 212, but hey its cheap
Sep 2, 2019 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I may pickup an NH-D15 at some point in the future, just dunno if I want that much bulk
Sep 2, 2019 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though Noctua fans are so damn ugly lol
Sep 2, 2019 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only really got the 212 cuz it's cheapo and I don't have $100 to throw away at a cooler ATM
Sep 2, 2019 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956437577.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.32f73c00lWST4F&mp=1
Sep 2, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, looks like my funky laptop thing is gonna be here tomorrow instead of Wednesday 
Sep 2, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it works right away that'll be nice
Sep 2, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would suck if it's just dead dead lol
Sep 2, 2019 6:57 PM - Veho: What's your funky laptop thing?
Sep 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-554#post-8766325 <
Sep 2, 2019 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr old XP/2000 era laptop that uses a non-standard CPU that runs x86 instructions in a VM instead of directly, which is funky
Sep 2, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well sort of a VM... lol
Sep 2, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost VM and FPGA hybrid
Sep 2, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As far as I understand it lol
Sep 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Veho: And it's tiny.
Sep 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Veho: I love it already.
Sep 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Veho: I hope it works, Tom  
Sep 2, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it doesn't it looks like someone parted one out and put it on eBay so I guess I could get replacement parts easy lol
Sep 2, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds neato though
Sep 2, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will prolly have to install an OS over network, so that will be fun to setup again lol
Sep 2, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I actually have a small laptop with a p3 in it, too, so I could compare how they perform lol
Sep 2, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish stuff like that code morphing thing could have been open sores so people could have used it for an amazing emulation system Tom.
Sep 2, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: ewww open sores
Sep 2, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: yeah, noctua fans are pretty ugly
Sep 2, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there is a trick, you can get one of the noctua industrialPPC fans, they have a much sexier color scheme
Sep 2, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they do the odd limited edition version that's colored differently
Sep 2, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: if using industrialPPC just make sure to tune the fan curve cause they get noisy at high speeds
Sep 2, 2019 8:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: or you can use the ultra silent adapter that should be included with the cooler. i have the silent adapter on mine and it cools great with the included fans
Sep 2, 2019 8:27 PM - DinohScene: Hazer!
Sep 2, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hazer Please! lol
Sep 2, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just realized something sort of amusing... The box scan for an Atari 2600 game is larger than the actual game..
Sep 2, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: depends on what settings the scan is saved at
Sep 2, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: which back then those settings would have been completely different than they are today
Sep 2, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol most of the games for the 2600 are like 2K
Sep 2, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whoa
Sep 2, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had a glimpse of the future on emulation... I was messing PCSX2 and different settings... Grand Turismo 4 and at 4K the text keeps jittering
Sep 2, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still haven't fixed that but I dropped the internal resolution to 720 and I don't have scanlines turned on but it almost looked like I did.
Sep 2, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got scanlines but they looked wayyy more authentic than normal  (I think at 8K they would have been perfect) lol
Sep 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you connect your gamecube/wii to phantasy star online yet? 
Sep 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Need the tutorial video again?
Sep 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some PS2 games don't like having their res boosted unfortunately
Sep 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC Soul Calibur 2 had some graphical issues if you went above a vertical resolution of 1260 or something
Sep 2, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think GT4 has other issues with PCSX2, doesn't it still crash randomly?
Sep 2, 2019 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there is a trick, you can get one of the noctua industrialPPC fans, they have a much sexier color scheme < Also, yeah these actually look pretty good
Sep 2, 2019 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still don't like the brown, but 100% better than stock ones 
Sep 2, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom isn't down with the brown  lol
Sep 2, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why they use such an ugly color scheme is sad 
Sep 2, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah PS2 emulation is still kinda buggy 
Sep 2, 2019 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just use dolphin
Sep 2, 2019 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And play soul calibur 2 
Sep 2, 2019 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Unless you don't like Link 
Sep 2, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely better than it used to be, I think like 96% are playable now?
Sep 2, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And maybe 10 games don't boot anymore lol
Sep 2, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, no it's just 5 games
Sep 2, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pcsx2.net/compatibility-list.html
Sep 2, 2019 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I actually have a small laptop with a p3 in it, too, so I could compare how they perform lol < Also unrelated, but I found this laptop. It's got a PIII, and I think it even has the exact same GPU as the Fujitsu one has, so comparing stuff should be super easy 
Sep 2, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, it does 
Sep 2, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only real difference is this thing has 384MB of RAM right now lol
Sep 2, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although this thing has a singular green line on the LCD, think a cable might be loose or LCD might be bad now 
Sep 2, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yaayyy I fixed it... But I think some sort of AP may be being tripped...
Sep 2, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI drivers are just leaving me in the dust lol
Sep 2, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe you just need to git gud ;O;
Sep 2, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a super bird just kicked my ass in Nurimberg and I was dring an 03 F-1 lol
Sep 2, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: a 70's street car could never compete with an F-1 lol
Sep 2, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I am good at the GT games 
Sep 2, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the plus side I did find the fix for the bouncing text and it's playable at least on this machine.
Sep 2, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real test will be "Can it run on an ancient FX 6300 OCed with a 1050 Ti at 1080P" lol
Sep 2, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not great lol
Sep 2, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Older AMD CPUs were shit for emulation cuz of shit single threaded performance
Sep 2, 2019 10:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.change.org/p/pepsico-bring-back-mountain-dew-typhoon-and-revolution-for-the-summer-of-2019-8dfd394a-e971-471d-b7dc-dedee5553d5a
Sep 2, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Tom, the weird part is GameCube stuff works fine on it
Sep 2, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 is a little harder though  (although Dragon Quest VIII for some reason is easy to emulate)
Sep 2, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2iDQBxD92E Hmmm neat lol
Sep 2, 2019 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjrsrlhcTF0 LOL
Sep 2, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want to like baba is you and i really did for the first few levels
Sep 2, 2019 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: then it just became impossible and stopped being fun because i need a guide for almost every level
Sep 2, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it needs a hint system badly
Sep 2, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: my brain hurts
Sep 2, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baba?
Sep 2, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/736260/Baba_Is_You/
Sep 2, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Sep 2, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/759570/Decay_of_Logos/
Sep 2, 2019 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played a bit of Decay of Logos, it's pretty eh
Sep 2, 2019 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly just super clunky
Sep 2, 2019 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spyro Trilogy comes out tomorrow on PC though, so that's nice 
Sep 2, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It kind of looks like a Zelda rip off lol
Sep 2, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it going to be like in HD Tom? (I would imagine so lol)
Sep 2, 2019 11:58 PM - Joe88: the remake
Sep 2, 2019 11:59 PM - Joe88: Had the switch update containing spyro 2 and 3 remake for a month but the main game was never leaked
Sep 3, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's a full remake Psi lol
Sep 3, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Crash
Sep 3, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear the rest of the game is being uploaded right now Joe lol
Sep 3, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't bother with the Switch version though, PC mustard race ;O;
Sep 3, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that my CPU won't blow up 
Sep 3, 2019 12:07 AM - Joe88: but the ffviii hd got leaked
Sep 3, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's a leak leak, it went live on the eShop lol
Sep 3, 2019 12:09 AM - Joe88: oh its a day ahead of steam for whatever reason
Sep 3, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the release out now is the EU version
Sep 3, 2019 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Joe "hd"
Sep 3, 2019 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure the mods for the pc version are better
Sep 3, 2019 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: no real reason to play the new version
Sep 3, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This isn't a "remaster" like their shit PC ports, they actually redid the models and textures this time around
Sep 3, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.redd.it/8xnsixmepn331.jpg
Sep 3, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The pre rendered backgrounds probably still look meh though
Sep 3, 2019 2:52 AM - kenenthk: Prine video is so depressing it makes me feel alright about stealing movies
Sep 3, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No Nintendo's next system should be just an upgraded Switch but with an external GPU for 4K TVs
Sep 3, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/astaroth-trojan-uses-cloudflare-workers-to-bypass-av-software/
Sep 3, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The takeaway here is careful about clicking on emails
Sep 3, 2019 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/utah-teen-never-touch-vape-152859013.html
Sep 3, 2019 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She's more vape than man now... Lol
Sep 3, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3840935
Sep 3, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is cool but I'm thinking mounting a small PC or something inside a 2600 case would look cool and those old switches.... Just would be cool
Sep 3, 2019 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Your moms a small pc


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 4, 2019)

Sep 3, 2019 4:06 AM - kenenthk: And at that article it says she started at 15 and the parents allowed it until she got sick? Sounds likenshitty parents considering smoking's illegal until you're 21
Sep 3, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that
Sep 3, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It also sounds like she Vaped like 24-7 so yeah... Too much of anything is ba
Sep 3, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad
Sep 3, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2019/09/02/the-best-graphics-card-under-500-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-super-vs-amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt/amp/
Sep 3, 2019 4:12 AM - kenenthk: Plus those articles never say it was user error considering I've been using them for 4 years, in bad health and never dropped a lung
Sep 3, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So the 5700 XT is only slightly faster than a 2060 and uses way more power?
Sep 3, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk I also suspect you probably don't vape half a gallon a day of juice lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:13 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure your psus will explode because a card uses 10w more power 
Sep 3, 2019 4:13 AM - kenenthk: Lol I go through 120ml a week
Sep 3, 2019 4:13 AM - kenenthk: So about 18ml a day
Sep 3, 2019 4:14 AM - kenenthk: If you do 100ml a day you're basically inhaling 4mls of pure nicotine a day so yeah you'll get sick
Sep 3, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's pretty toxic
Sep 3, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I smoke red 100s but like 2-4 a day lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:15 AM - kenenthk: May as well vape pure nicotine at that point
Sep 3, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to cut back to just 2 a day and only on work days
Sep 3, 2019 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Plus I bet you she used thc inside and the article wont say nicotine its self isnt even that harmful
Sep 3, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could vape other stuff like drugs lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:16 AM - kenenthk: They have herbal devices already like the snoop pen
Sep 3, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk vape some vodka let me know if that works lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:16 AM - kenenthk: Endorsed by snoop dogg of course
Sep 3, 2019 4:17 AM - kenenthk: Some people actually mix vodka in liquids to dilute the harshness of it
Sep 3, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they have cbd stuff here you can vape
Sep 3, 2019 4:17 AM - kenenthk: But its rare
Sep 3, 2019 4:18 AM - kenenthk: I make my own liquids now so I know exactly what's in it
Sep 3, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make a pizza vape with like oregano and parsley extract
Sep 3, 2019 4:18 AM - kenenthk: Until I walk around high schools in a trench coat selling used juul pods to high schoolers 
Sep 3, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't they do that on South Park?
Sep 3, 2019 4:19 AM - Ericthegreat: You guys talking about the weird lung disease?
Sep 3, 2019 4:19 AM - Ericthegreat: Did they link it to one product?
Sep 3, 2019 4:20 AM - kenenthk: All vape juice is made of is flavor extract nico and pg/vg bad parenting shouldnt make companies look bad over it
Sep 3, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think it's just from people doing it waaayyyyy too much
Sep 3, 2019 4:21 AM - kenenthk: Give a kid a vape and a gun and let's see how it turns out 
Sep 3, 2019 4:24 AM - kenenthk: News media today is like putting the amiga version of zuul in a cd player
Sep 3, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/teenager-blind-fries-chips-white-bread-sausages-ham-elementary-school-1456937?amp=1
Sep 3, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Chronic masterbation..... Lol
Sep 3, 2019 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/world/spanish-popstar-dies-firework-display-caught-video.amp
Sep 3, 2019 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby your a firework ....
Sep 3, 2019 4:40 AM - Sicklyboy: I love how -wildly- different music is when you listen to it on a GOOD pair of headphones
Sep 3, 2019 4:40 AM - Sicklyboy: Hi Psi <3
Sep 3, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sicklyboy!!!! Hey 
Sep 3, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also yes and a good sound card too (built in PCs these days)
Sep 3, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2019/09/02/video-shows-rodent-leaping-into-deep-fryer-at-whataburger/amp/
Sep 3, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I watched a Beavis and Butthead episode about this... Lol
Sep 3, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Front-Panel-Header-Extension-Motherboard/dp/B077RWWJ5G/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?keywords=usb+3.1+header&qid=1567489187&s=gateway&sprefix=usb+3.1+&sr=8-6
Sep 3, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why are these so dang expensive...
Sep 3, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be like 3 bucks lol
Sep 3, 2019 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Your mum'sike 3 bucks
Sep 3, 2019 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Can you transfer files via bt with shield and pc
Sep 3, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure to be honest usually I do it the lazy way and USB thumb drive or FTP them
Sep 3, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if you use ES file explorer on the shield TV it's pretty feature packed when it comes to networking and files
Sep 3, 2019 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the PC end of things I have little BT experience so in that area I would be lost
Sep 3, 2019 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me BT on PC consists of game controllers.... I mean I know you can set up a local network over BT and share files and do stuff
Sep 3, 2019 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But how is a different kettle of fish lol
Sep 3, 2019 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/561ghc7ey3k31.jpg
Sep 3, 2019 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/pcmasterrace/
Sep 3, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PxjoVuY_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 3, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like 4 or 5 of these lol
Sep 3, 2019 8:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NGlRXmk
Sep 3, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fT0PT0H
Sep 3, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2019 9:24 AM - kenenthk: I'm like refunding all my lost shit randomly for whatever reason now
Sep 3, 2019 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Found my free boot mem card, found my  xkeys remote, and found my bt adapter which I was just about to buy one
Sep 3, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finders keepers
Sep 3, 2019 11:00 AM - Veho: When you said "refunding" I thought you were asking for a refund.
Sep 3, 2019 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2019 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: es file explorer sucks dick though
Sep 3, 2019 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: use mixplorer instead
Sep 3, 2019 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: This isn't a "remaster" like their shit PC ports, they actually redid the models and textures this time around
Sep 3, 2019 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah for the characters, but mostly everything else is untouched
Sep 3, 2019 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/crucial-p1-1tb/p/N82E16820156199?Item=N82E16820156199&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL090319&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090319-_-EMC-090319-Index-_-InternalSSDs-_-20156199-S3A1D
Sep 3, 2019 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that's a solid price
Sep 3, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Sep-0-2019/AfterLaborDay_o4fj9s_03/index-landing.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL090319&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090319-_-EMC-090319-Index-_-E0C-_-PromoWord&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20=&tp=i-H43-Q7F-19N-uoBpA-2D-16EMm-1c-uv4Dz-25MdDf&om_rid=16261532&om_mid=4425
Sep 3, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually a lot of good prices.
Sep 3, 2019 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Crucial one has performance problem IIRC
Sep 3, 2019 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I would probably pass on it
Sep 3, 2019 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it's firmware is designed poorly, and fills up the cache super fast so once you hit the limit for whatever the cache size is it starts to go slow as fuck lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch
Sep 3, 2019 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sucks lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably be fine for like...an OS drive I suppose lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 1TB would be kinda wasteful for that
Sep 3, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They say if you stay in one place long enough eventually you will run into everyone you ever met...
Sep 3, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am using a 2TB SSD Tom but it's only slightly fast like 500/550
Sep 3, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still better than a spinner
Sep 3, 2019 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My NVMe is a tad slow cuz it's cacheless, but it sits around 2000/1500 for the most part lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that's fast
Sep 3, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's why I went with 32GB's for RAM
Sep 3, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try to avoid loading very much
Sep 3, 2019 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's slow for an NVMe lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the 970 Evo hits like 3500/2500 lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I did see an expensive PCIe one that hit almost like 5000
Sep 3, 2019 2:47 PM - Ryccardo: I use sata2 and don't see any practical advantage in upgrading
Sep 3, 2019 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably one of the new PCIe 4.0 NVMe's Psi lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it takes me like 3 seconds to boot, so there's a pretty big practical advantage there 
Sep 3, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/intel-dc-p3608-4tb/p/N82E16820167369
Sep 3, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5000MB's a second lol
Sep 3, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap you will want 3 of them lol
Sep 3, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jjdkDrv_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 3, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday the 2080 Ti will be super out dated.... Lol
Sep 3, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "It's OK but you can only do 4K res on it and have to turn a lot of settings down..."
Sep 3, 2019 4:12 PM - MicmasH_Wii: and even then it'll be some pay2win crap that people are playing, where to even get the starting weapon you need a lootbox key
Sep 3, 2019 4:23 PM - Ryccardo: https://www.ebay.it/itm/Goldenfir-Sataii-Ssd-Hd-1Tb-360G-480G-Disco-Rigido-A-Stato-Solido-2-5-960G-Q8O5/352738523811    seems legit
Sep 3, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh also Tom
Sep 3, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: the brown bits on the industrialppc fan are just rubber shock absorbers
Sep 3, 2019 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're removable
Sep 3, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: vibration dampeners, but same difference
Sep 3, 2019 5:05 PM - Veho: Worst vibrator ever.
Sep 3, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got the funky laptop annnd...no charger I have will fit 
Sep 3, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm like 99% certain I have a charger somewhere that has the same input, but my boxes o cables doesn't seem to have one
Sep 3, 2019 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, I actually found the one I was thinking of...but the barrel connector was like 2mm too big 
Sep 3, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First impressions on just the design of the thing, it's fucking tiny
Sep 3, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, 2009 Netbook small
Sep 3, 2019 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is neat for something this old lol
Sep 3, 2019 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $12 f or a supposed replacement, guess I'll try that lol
Sep 3, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks in really great shape, too. No major scuffs, doesn't look like there's any water damage, all the stickers look pristine, the keyboard looks really clean
Sep 3, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the screen, which is apparently a touch screen, has 0 major scratches on it
Sep 3, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost want to say this thing is like...brand new, used maybe a few times lol
Sep 3, 2019 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, even the hard drive looks like it's never been touched
Sep 3, 2019 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame I don't have a 44 pin IDE adapter or anything, or I'd pull it out and see if there was anything on it lol
Sep 3, 2019 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing missing is the pen that's supposed to come with it, but eh whatever it's a resistive screen I think
Sep 3, 2019 7:28 PM - DinohScene: Hazer!
Sep 3, 2019 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom what laptop?
Sep 3, 2019 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopfujitsu.com/CSPortal/supportsearch.do?srch=TECHSPECS&Series=P%20Series&Model=P1120&ProductType=Notebook%20PC <
Sep 3, 2019 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mainly got it cuz the CPU is neat
Sep 3, 2019 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmeta_Crusoe
Sep 3, 2019 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: never heard of transmeta
Sep 3, 2019 7:55 PM - Veho: I remember the Crusoe.
Sep 3, 2019 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean Robinson Crusoe Veho?
Sep 3, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: No.
Sep 3, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah same Jdbye, never heard of the company or their CPUs, so was interested to see what it'll be like
Sep 3, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to have similar performance to a 800mhz mobile PIII, which I also actually have a laptop of so I could do some comparisons lol
Sep 3, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of companies you've never heard of my first laptop had a SiS GPU and an amd semphron
Sep 3, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: you might have heard of SiS but probably not in the context of GPUs
Sep 3, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: they usually did soundcards and the like AFAIK
Sep 3, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: which gives you a good idea about how good it was
Sep 3, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: no pixel shaders, none at all
Sep 3, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: no linux support
Sep 3, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a couple laptops I think that have a SiS chipset in it. Dunno about soundcards, but I know they made a lot of chipsets for early x86 stuff, I think from 286 up until P4 era ish
Sep 3, 2019 9:08 PM - Ryccardo: yeah, I have a packard bell (actually a rebranded nec versa) with sis graphics
Sep 3, 2019 9:08 PM - Ryccardo: I thought it was another brand of sgi
Sep 3, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had an Sis Virge GPU and a S3 at one time I think lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wow they where completely different companies
Sep 3, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you learn something new every day lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost bought a couple old S3 GPUs ages ago
Sep 3, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some group of like 4 or 5 of them lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I had no PCs that'd take advantage of em, so passed
Sep 3, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they where kinda meh at the time to be honest lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am think ATI eventually bought them out for that texture compression technique
Sep 3, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the most part, yeah
Sep 3, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But kinda hard to compete against ATI and nVidia and 3dfx and such at that time lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they actually made some GPUs like 10 years ago or something using nVidia chips
Sep 3, 2019 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, not even using nVidia chips, just named similar lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The "Chrome 540 GTX" lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2009 lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think in 2029 how we will look back on GPU's of today going "eh the 5700 was kinda mid range..." lol
Sep 3, 2019 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: sup bitches
Sep 3, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is a Florida Man mod for GTA V....
Sep 3, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/cpg3nr/were_all_npcs_in_a_gtastyle_game_and_florida_man/
Sep 4, 2019 2:36 AM - Memoir: 5700 is mid range tho....
Sep 4, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/amd-2020-next-gen-gpus-tsmc-globalfoundries-samsung-problems
Sep 4, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/09/03/us/popeyes-chicken-houston-trnd/index.html
Sep 4, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No chickens where harmed though?


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 5, 2019)

Sep 4, 2019 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey hey hey
Sep 4, 2019 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: my name is carlos matos
Sep 4, 2019 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5nyQmaq4k4
Sep 4, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/breath-of-the-wild-player-discovers-a-ridiculously-easy-1837832420/amp
Sep 4, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fish hate this one simple trick
Sep 4, 2019 4:16 AM - Veho: 
Sep 4, 2019 4:19 AM - Veho: Does bomb fishing also work?
Sep 4, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Sep 4, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I honestly don't play botw
Sep 4, 2019 4:35 AM - Veho: I consume most games and other entertainment through memes.
Sep 4, 2019 4:35 AM - Veho: I don't have time to actually play them.
Sep 4, 2019 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: did you guys know
Sep 4, 2019 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i bought btc at about $3600
Sep 4, 2019 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess where it's at now
Sep 4, 2019 4:45 AM - Veho: 0
Sep 4, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A bit over 10K
Sep 4, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pizza is on The Real Jdbye lol
Sep 4, 2019 5:14 AM - Veho: Yeah, he covered himself in pizza.
Sep 4, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s7XFOpu.mp4
Sep 4, 2019 6:02 AM - kenenthk: I almost had to break up a fight at work
Sep 4, 2019 6:02 AM - Veho: Why?
Sep 4, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Some dude was accusing someone of stealing their phone then they came back storming in saying they went through their car so I had to go  ack in case they ran into each other it wouldve been a fight
Sep 4, 2019 6:03 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Kiss console good bye
Sep 4, 2019 6:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what  the heck is that food video thing you posted? 
Sep 4, 2019 6:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ELEMENTAL CHEESE!? 
Sep 4, 2019 6:12 AM - mthrnite: i bechameled
Sep 4, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Swiss by any other name lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And a nice variant of chicken cordon blue
Sep 4, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have thrown in some bacon with the potatoes but either way it looked good lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:15 AM - Veho: The first 5-6 seconds were why I posted it, the rest is just chaff to keep censors off my tail.
Sep 4, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol vag cordon blue
Sep 4, 2019 6:16 AM - mthrnite: prurient!
Sep 4, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put enough ham in there it makes its own blue cheese....
Sep 4, 2019 6:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho never post pancakes 
Sep 4, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: Cordon bleu waffle.
Sep 4, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://time.com/5667413/vegan-sues-barbecue/?amp=true
Sep 4, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: Well at least that article is more comprehensive than the bullshit screenshot of a title and nothing else that got posted on imgur.
Sep 4, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They took throw another shrimp on the barbie too a new level
Sep 4, 2019 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vegan message therapist I would think she of all poeple would enjoy the smell of fish.... Lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: She complained about the barbecue, but also the cigarette smoke and the constant noise.
Sep 4, 2019 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like more of a her problem lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: So it's not just a vegan having a hissy fit, the neighbours weren't exactly saints.
Sep 4, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rRPwbt5.mp4
Sep 4, 2019 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vhXwbuc_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 4, 2019 6:33 AM - Ericthegreat: She is also frustrated by the sound of the neighbors’ children playing basketball and making noise in the yard.
Sep 4, 2019 6:33 AM - Ericthegreat: ....
Sep 4, 2019 6:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Seems the guy got rid of his BBQ pit and no longer allows his kids to play basketball
Sep 4, 2019 6:34 AM - Ericthegreat: But she still isn't happy
Sep 4, 2019 6:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Why don't she fucking move, I'm sure her lawyer has costed her about the same....
Sep 4, 2019 6:35 AM - Veho: I'm sure things will sort themselves out, one way or the other.
Sep 4, 2019 6:35 AM - Veho: _Someone_ is getting killed and barbecued there.
Sep 4, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: Time will tell who.
Sep 4, 2019 6:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol....
Sep 4, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NnFgure.mp4
Sep 4, 2019 6:37 AM - Veho: "What are you gonna do, stab me?"
Sep 4, 2019 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Porn sites are making their own android apps 
Sep 4, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/O6tthRH
Sep 4, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon Fire stick for porn I am telling you men would buy them by the millions lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like touching your dick? Buy the porn stick!!!
Sep 4, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: The only stick for your dick.
Sep 4, 2019 6:43 AM - kenenthk: I know psi likes his fire sticks
Sep 4, 2019 6:43 AM - kenenthk: Is it sad I'm the first to announce it
Sep 4, 2019 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:47 AM - Veho: Fire stick is what you get if you don't use protection.
Sep 4, 2019 6:47 AM - Veho: Antibiotics help.
Sep 4, 2019 6:47 AM - kenenthk: Like I say psi likes his firesticks he got it from a chinaman
Sep 4, 2019 6:48 AM - Veho: Or ladyboy.
Sep 4, 2019 6:49 AM - kenenthk: Alibaba sales no ladyboys only ladymen
Sep 4, 2019 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your just jealous kennenthk even your hand rejects you 
Sep 4, 2019 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Your dau didnt tho
Sep 4, 2019 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gaayyyy!!! Lol
Sep 4, 2019 7:00 AM - kenenthk: But thats short for daughter
Sep 4, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You misspelled dad  lol
Sep 4, 2019 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/amazons-50-4k-hdr-fire-tv-edition-smart-tv-is-just-249-99-lowest-price-ever/amp/
Sep 4, 2019 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn cheap
Sep 4, 2019 7:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KutBSTs.jpg
Sep 4, 2019 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Borderlands-Maliwan-Pistol-Replica-Weapon-878-063-NA-MAL/dp/B07VHKYZW7/ref=mp_s_a_1_43?keywords=weapon&qid=1567582291&s=gateway&sr=8-43
Sep 4, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: Does it actually fire anything? Because if not, that's hella expensive for a prop.
Sep 4, 2019 7:36 AM - kenenthk: It fires veho it fires
Sep 4, 2019 7:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1lRtwuu.jpg
Sep 4, 2019 7:36 AM - Veho: $300,000? So, one Apple TV and two stands?
Sep 4, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/raIUDhj7lI0
Sep 4, 2019 7:50 AM - Veho: The lead-ins are unnecessarily long. Edit that shit, yo, just give us the pratfalls.
Sep 4, 2019 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/czd7t7/just_bought_rtx_2070_super/
Sep 4, 2019 8:03 AM - kenenthk: I thought they just stole the glass
Sep 4, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And eat ass
Sep 4, 2019 8:44 AM - Veho: Monch the butt.
Sep 4, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dingle berries are an important part of a healthy breakfasts
Sep 4, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They stay crunchy even in milk!!!
Sep 4, 2019 8:54 AM - Veho: They come with their own dental floss.
Sep 4, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Low in sugar high in fiber!!!
Sep 4, 2019 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need some sort of mascot lol
Sep 4, 2019 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain Stabins Dingle Berry Crunch or Cornholio's Crispy Taints
Sep 4, 2019 9:06 AM - Veho: Endorsed by Rocco Sifreddi.
Sep 4, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rocco is blasting O's with flavor again!!!
Sep 4, 2019 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate Feltch O's!!!
Sep 4, 2019 10:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HH7PgK0.jpg
Sep 4, 2019 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would so shoot that and eat it lol
Sep 4, 2019 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aE0dQca_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 4, 2019 11:28 AM - Veho: Our local Ikea has spotlights shining those arrows on the floor.
Sep 4, 2019 11:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OmaOaTC.mp4
Sep 4, 2019 1:25 PM - Veho: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/9/4/20848822/acer-predator-thronos-air-gaming-chair-price-release-date-ifa-2019
Sep 4, 2019 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: brb requesting review unit ;O;
Sep 4, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dang that was fast, charger I ordered for the funky laptop was shipped like 2 hours after I ordered it and will be here Saturday
Sep 4, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was expecting next week
Sep 4, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZsE_myELN8I
Sep 4, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HxzIoa0_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 4, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/cziput/back_stage_a_ray_tracing_tech_demo_created_by/
Sep 4, 2019 7:45 PM - Veho: Now we can trace up to twice as many rays.
Sep 4, 2019 8:42 PM - Flame: ray went missing... but tracing made it possible to find him
Sep 4, 2019 8:42 PM - Flame: Good job tracing 
Sep 4, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look how fucking tiny this thing is compared to my "super small!" PIII laptop I'm gonna compare this too: https://imgur.com/a/2i7N7v6
Sep 4, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 4, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/compaq-evo-notebook-n400c-12-1-piii-256-mb-ram-20-gb-hdd-series/ < This is the Compaq, a 12.1" laptop
Sep 4, 2019 9:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, why you bring your Vtech Laptop to work? You trying to teach kids? 
Sep 4, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is a full fledge PIII-like performance laptop kthx ;O;
Sep 4, 2019 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's  Vtech laptop 
Sep 4, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpX7S-gV10o
Sep 4, 2019 11:32 PM - DinohScene: I love old laptops!
Sep 4, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look at that teeny tiny fucking old laptop Dinoh!
Sep 4, 2019 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9" screen, weird ass CPU, 256MB of RAM
Sep 4, 2019 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking amazing ;O;
Sep 4, 2019 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably hold it in both hands like a fucking phone in landscape mode and type on it with my thumbs ;O;
Sep 4, 2019 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9 inches... So small lol
Sep 4, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Touch the 9 inches!!!
Sep 4, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 4, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a touch screen 
Sep 5, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need the charger now 
Sep 5, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just jam some wires in the hole lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You might could direct hook up DC power to the battery...
Sep 5, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm currently updating the XP install on the Compaq thing and whew
Sep 5, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PIII is blazing
Sep 5, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...ly slow 
Sep 5, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But you would need to know the volts and pin out
Sep 5, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I doubt the battery itself even works lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my PIII 733Mhz with 256MBs of RAM lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the rest of the thing looks completely untouched, I don't expect this dinky little 1900mah Li-on battery will be working lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it had a Radeon 7000 GPU
Sep 5, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom that CPU uses like .002 watts lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Really though, this thing looks fucking brand new lol. Even had the whole "don't remove this tape or you void your warranty!!!!" tape on a couple of the screws lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The leather case thing it came with had a replacement trackpoint nipple in the business card slot, which is great 
Sep 5, 2019 12:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You've got to love getting retired business laptops. They tend to have some pretty mean specs.
Sep 5, 2019 12:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I found my 4th gen i7 in the attic of a barn because the owner screwed up his Windows 8 install, so he went out and bought a new laptop.
Sep 5, 2019 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:39 AM - Flame: lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: 8GB RAM, and a 128 SSD FROM FACTORY
Sep 5, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Business desktops are funner, cuz you can get em super cheap and then shove a half decent GPU in it and bam, cheapo gaming PC
Sep 5, 2019 12:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I may not be a very lucky person, but when I win, I win big
Sep 5, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get a Dell Optiplex blah blah whatever with a 4th i5, 8GB of RAM, and some HDD or even an SSD in some cases for like $120 these days
Sep 5, 2019 12:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh I love making an Optiplex into a sleeper gaming PC
Sep 5, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shove a GTX 1060 or something in there for another $100, you got yourself a $220 gaming desktop that'll do 1080p shit for the most part lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably do that at some point if I don't get that review PC ever 
Sep 5, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Gotta love the GT1030 for those ultra-cheap builds
Sep 5, 2019 12:42 AM - DinohScene: I'll be installing XP on me Shift x9500 tomorrow : D
Sep 5, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost got a UMPC myself a couple months ago Dinoh 
Sep 5, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was another Fujitsu Lifebook thing, 1GB of RAM, some 800mhz CPU, no HDD in it lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey Dinoh, quick question
Sep 5, 2019 12:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Do you think a Dell D600 could accept a 128 GB SATA III SSD?
Sep 5, 2019 12:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: For Win XP
Sep 5, 2019 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't see why not, assuming something that old uses SATA and not IDE
Sep 5, 2019 12:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Can you imagine Win XP booting from an SSD?
Sep 5, 2019 12:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I may try that out soon
Sep 5, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it uses IDE, you could get one of those shitty IDE SSDs 
Sep 5, 2019 12:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, no
Sep 5, 2019 12:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'd rather adapt IDE to SATA to USB to MicroSDXC.
Sep 5, 2019 12:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It would literally be more reliable.
Sep 5, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a guy on YouTube who does that all the time
Sep 5, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Druaga or something
Sep 5, 2019 1:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well you know you have to show the video.
Sep 5, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh hang on lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cUVQdZKkVSs something different but still crazy lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, pulled the HDD from the Lifebook and am putting it in the Compac, gonna try USB booting a Linux distro and seeing if the HDD works lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And if it works, if there's anything on it
Sep 5, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Porn
Sep 5, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like
Sep 5, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 5, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, it made some noises I don't like already lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' USB 1.1 speeds, makes loading even something like Puppy Linux sloooooow lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently this was owned by a guy named M. V. deGruy
Sep 5, 2019 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to use command line cuz X doesn't wanna start up on this thing lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dude had an iPod, at some point cuz iTunes is installed lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And AOL 7.0 and 9.0 are both installed for some reason 
Sep 5, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Has Office XP installed lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh and Photoshop 7.0 
Sep 5, 2019 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: wtf toby fox made the soundtrack for little town hero? it still runs like shit but now i'm interested
Sep 5, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh so no joke, I think this thing actually belonged to _the_ Mike deGruy
Sep 5, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 5, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Too late to fuck around more with the HDD, but I think tomorrow I'll image the drive and dig some more into it lol
Sep 5, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it had a couple documents about sea diving and shit that I could see, which is a pretty odd coincidence lol
Sep 5, 2019 2:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: plenty of people that do sea diving
Sep 5, 2019 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plenty of people who used the username "Mike V. deGruy"?
Sep 5, 2019 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the user account on the HDD
Sep 5, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, sure anyone could put that as a username, but why would anyone do that?
Sep 5, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never heard of him but blue planet is the bomb
Sep 5, 2019 3:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe a fan but yeah it does sound like him
Sep 5, 2019 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom see if you can find what kind of porn he's into lol
Sep 5, 2019 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: asking for a friend
Sep 5, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2019/09/04/thousands-to-attend-bbq-outside-home-of-vegan-who-sued-neighbors-over-smelly-meats/amp/
Sep 5, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I bet he is into mermaid porn lol
Sep 5, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That lady is gonna get roasted 
Sep 5, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I bet she is low fat... Lol
Sep 5, 2019 3:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iOAAEAn.png
Sep 5, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it Veho that was my days personal supply lol
Sep 5, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I'll have to drink coffee to stay awake


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 6, 2019)

Sep 5, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bIWeqxz_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 5, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/wHQytau
Sep 5, 2019 5:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9hgaIlt.mp4
Sep 5, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.synthtopia.com/content/2019/09/04/chipsynth-md-recreates-sega-genesis-sound-engine/amp/
Sep 5, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: Warning: dong  https://i.imgur.com/nBfiLwj.png
Sep 5, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: You were warned.
Sep 5, 2019 5:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tp5Y0ab.jpg
Sep 5, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ZeUXMjl
Sep 5, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: Hot sexy cheese singles in your area.
Sep 5, 2019 6:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't mind if i do
Sep 5, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am stuck here at work forgot lunch at home lol
Sep 5, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So buying something when I get out in 4.75 hours
Sep 5, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: Night shift amirite.
Sep 5, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Sep 5, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I can sit and do nothing for like 7 hours lol 1 hour of mild work
Sep 5, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At East drinking my six star energy drink keeps me wide eyed lol
Sep 5, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Six-Star-Explosion-Powerful-Intensity/dp/B00OXLP6H4/ref=sxin_2_ac_m_rm?ac_md=0-0-c2l4IHN0YXIgcHJlIHdvcmtvdXQ%3D-ac_d_rm&adgrpid=55437578789&gclid=Cj0KCQjwwb3rBRDrARIsALR3XeZSZQmzAT7XcjXEux9u5IY1R8KFCW3_OMNlgbGvU3Hla2zOsX2DmWQaApDmEALw_wcB&hvadid=274706768624&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=1014984&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=11345635496616394454&hvtargid=kwd-301837146878&hydadcr=6725
Sep 5, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can sit here and lift weights 
Sep 5, 2019 6:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F9J8PWY.mp4
Sep 5, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: That pre-workout boost thing is good shit to get you awake but the creatine makes my sack itch.
Sep 5, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: I'm burned out on caffeine, regular energy drinks don't work on me  :/
Sep 5, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MPrGhiL.mp4
Sep 5, 2019 6:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rrpUluy.mp4
Sep 5, 2019 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol pika porno
Sep 5, 2019 7:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/b4NxmKp.mp4
Sep 5, 2019 7:15 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6TgeCPmi2E
Sep 5, 2019 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/iamatotalpieceofshit/TqnUHK7
Sep 5, 2019 7:27 AM - Veho: What did he hit him with?
Sep 5, 2019 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was a gun shot
Sep 5, 2019 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So the guy walking probably his gun was fake
Sep 5, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zooming waayyyy in on it looks like a revolver with a scope on it and he shot the guy in the shoulder
Sep 5, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe chest... I doubt the guy ran very far and this is assuming it's not fake
Sep 5, 2019 7:50 AM - Veho: But there's not a spot on him while he's running away.
Sep 5, 2019 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually takes a minute to start bleeding
Sep 5, 2019 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes there is very little blood depends on the ammo used the gun the person being shot the location of the wound
Sep 5, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No blood can be a good or a bad thing...
Sep 5, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How can it be bleeding if it's internal.
Sep 5, 2019 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TAy1cRR
Sep 5, 2019 8:54 AM - DinohScene: Hazer!
Sep 5, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: Barely even know 'er!
Sep 5, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/b4NxmKp.mp4
Sep 5, 2019 9:14 AM - pyromaniac123: https://i.imgur.com/YCc083N.jpg bought a new toy last week
Sep 5, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they anything is if you're brave enough
Sep 5, 2019 9:19 AM - pyromaniac123: not that kind of toy
Sep 5, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3fterm=hazer&amp=true
Sep 5, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: Anal beads.
Sep 5, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pyro what is that anyway?
Sep 5, 2019 9:29 AM - Veho: Tire spikes?
Sep 5, 2019 9:29 AM - Veho: pyro is out car hunting.
Sep 5, 2019 9:32 AM - pyromaniac123: just felt like buying one to see if i could
Sep 5, 2019 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol makes for a great party gag
Sep 5, 2019 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a prank bro!!!
Sep 5, 2019 9:37 AM - Veho: I would make one with sticky tape instead of spikes saying "if I were a complete dick your tires would be flat right now".
Sep 5, 2019 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaXHl8EGRYI
Sep 5, 2019 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, starting the clone now cuz 30GB over USB 1.1 and IDE I'm sure is gonna take fucking years lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 71mb/min lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna take a good hour and a half or so
Sep 5, 2019 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming it maintains that speed
Sep 5, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but then you can access the files at like SSd speeds? lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only got 5GB worth of used space, so hopefully it'll just be slow as ass for those 5gb and then go lightning fast for the empty space lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A1VFYz9ld8
Sep 5, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: YUP
Sep 5, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm never going to australia
Sep 5, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spider rain enough to drive a man insane
Sep 5, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spider rain
Sep 5, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like chocolate rain but less sexy
Sep 5, 2019 1:38 PM - Veho: Spider rain, spider rain. Does whatever a spider ain't.
Sep 5, 2019 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/04/health/vaping-death-lung.html
Sep 5, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vaping killed your father... This was his mod.... From a more civilized time.
Sep 5, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like use the juice!
Sep 5, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trust your instincts!!!
Sep 5, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We can't repel nicotine of that magnitude!
Sep 5, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm going to hell... Lol
Sep 5, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will be back.
Sep 5, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And in greater numbers blowing mad clouds
Sep 5, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: and once again there's a correlation with e-joints
Sep 5, 2019 3:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Yea
Sep 5, 2019 3:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Seems it could be a specific oroduct
Sep 5, 2019 3:20 PM - Ericthegreat: Seems it's an e juice with thx?
Sep 5, 2019 3:20 PM - Ericthegreat: thc
Sep 5, 2019 4:01 PM - Veho: e-juice with THX surround sound.
Sep 5, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, here's part of one of the docs that were on the HDD. Seems like a lot of stuff that might've been on here was on an external HDD or something 
Sep 5, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/p2a1de <
Sep 5, 2019 4:02 PM - Veho: Were they critical?
Sep 5, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just random info. I think the PC belonged to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_deGruy <
Sep 5, 2019 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of different files referencing deep diving and stuff like that
Sep 5, 2019 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There used to be a folder in C:\Mike's that had a ton of stuff in it, too, but that's gone I guess
Sep 5, 2019 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So this probably had most of the "sensitive" data wiped before it was donated 
Sep 5, 2019 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was tossed cuz the HDD was starting to go bad. I'm surprised I was able to image it with all the damn clicking it was making lol
Sep 5, 2019 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom did you try a data recovery program
Sep 5, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa-Z5QCZQNg
Sep 5, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet Jdbye, but that's my plan next
Sep 5, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would go much quicker if I didn't have to use this slow ass Compaq lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing I have that can boot from USB that also uses IDE drives lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PIII and 384mb of RAM is really pushing it lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Using an old version of Puppy Linux cuz that's all I can get to boot on it for some reason
Sep 5, 2019 5:16 PM - Ryccardo: hey, that's my desktop
Sep 5, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, whole thing crashed when I tried to undelete the Mike's folder that has all the juicy stuff with Testdisk lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rebooting is like a fucking 5 minute process cuz lulz USB 1.1
Sep 5, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was able to snag a bunch of stuff 
Sep 5, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some invoices, which is fun lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/a/BqOYMk6 < Some pics of deGruy on it.
Sep 5, 2019 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's crazy though lol
Sep 5, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sooo...who wants to buy a laptop owned by a famous person like 15 years ago ;O;
Sep 5, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $1,000,000!~
Sep 5, 2019 5:52 PM - Flame: ill give you tree fidy
Sep 5, 2019 5:52 PM - Flame: leave it or take it
Sep 5, 2019 5:53 PM - Flame: tree fidy as in $3 and 50 c
Sep 5, 2019 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a rip off
Sep 5, 2019 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Everyone knows Xbox 360 is better than the 350 
Sep 5, 2019 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom get a cheap usb hard drive adapter, I have one that supports both sizes of ide and sata and came with a power adapter for molex/sata power
Sep 5, 2019 9:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey guys, where do I buy DS flash carts that work on 3DS? 
Sep 5, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The internet
Sep 5, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Places like modchipsdirect, Axiogames, etc etc usually
Sep 5, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get a DSTwo Plus if you want the best, or one of the R4i Gold if you want cheap that works
Sep 5, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think R4i's are usually like $20, DSTwo is $50
Sep 5, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: R4i from China so slow shipping, R4i from the US that's faster shipping
Sep 5, 2019 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, How can DSTwo, which you said was the best, be $0 
Sep 5, 2019 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THAT'S FREE! 
Sep 5, 2019 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just hack the 3DS to play DS games with Menu++ or what ever it is lol
Sep 5, 2019 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you mean to play just 3DS games than hacking is better already lol
Sep 5, 2019 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, nds-bootstrap and Twilight Menu++ is pretty great
Sep 5, 2019 11:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does it work for every game like a flash cart? 
Sep 5, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The vast majority work just fine
Sep 5, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LRTkXOUXraTMjg1eedz_f7b5jiuyMv2x6e_jY_nyHSc/edit#gid=0 < There's a compatibility list
Sep 6, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they recently added IPS support
Sep 6, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For anti piracy stuff and I imagine translation patches?
Sep 6, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Sep 6, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Tom any blackmail worthy pictures on that thing? lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like pictures of that guy having sex with a walrus with a wig on it? lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly just dive related stuff TBH lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/knkMWWJb9u0?t=37 Eating ass lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some scripts and articles and the like though, which is interesting. Nothing super secret rare, but neat nonetheless
Sep 6, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol could make it worth a bit on eBay lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe like 500 bucks or something lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Charger showed up in Detroit today, so hopefully it'll come tomorrow
Sep 6, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Highest bid or trade for a RTX 2080 Ti" lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it TBH, not famous enough to be worth it
Sep 6, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when he died a few years ago though lok
Sep 6, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait for him to be connected to that whole child sex thing...
Sep 6, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then sell it lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 6, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank god it wasn't Bill Cosby's
Sep 6, 2019 12:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, I want some Lamb over rice Right now 
Sep 6, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/09/05/2142203/samsung-announces-standards-compliant-key-value-ssd-prototype
Sep 6, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This article hurt my brain...
Sep 6, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are they talking about encrypted drives?
Sep 6, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC key value is like an alternative to block-based storage
Sep 6, 2019 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea how it works/why it'd be good
Sep 6, 2019 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like you know 200% more about it than me lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But based on your info I'm guessing it has to do with all the wasted space on hard drives especially if they use like 4K clusters
Sep 6, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A 200 byte file will occupy how ever many K your cluster size is
Sep 6, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or of a file is 4.1K it's 8K it doesn't sound like much but I have like a million files just on C:
Sep 6, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then if this doesn't wast space file access will be faster hmmm bandwidth improvement maybe if the entire cluster has to be transfered too memory?
Sep 6, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a nice improvement.
Sep 6, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they could just do TCP/IP on storage lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/d098nm/i_mean_really/
Sep 6, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://jalopnik.com/why-bugatti-thinks-it-couldve-gone-faster-than-that-304-1837869963
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://beta.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/09/05/contaminant-found-vaping-products-linked-deadly-lung-illnesses-state-federal-labs-show/?outputType=amp
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that might explain it lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:29 AM - Veho: Vitamins are bad for you.
Sep 6, 2019 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well sometimes lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/wd-announces-18tb-20tb-mamr-hamr-hdd,40326.html
Sep 6, 2019 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We need like 3 or 4 of these... Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 7, 2019)

Sep 6, 2019 4:25 AM - Veho: I'm reminded of that every time I see that "largest game collection" blog.
Sep 6, 2019 4:26 AM - Veho: And it's a room with thousands of cartriges.
Sep 6, 2019 4:27 AM - Veho: I'd be like "this is the largest video game collection in the world" and then just have one HDD on a plinth.
Sep 6, 2019 4:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol there's such an annoying Dairy Queen a made the sides of the screen go crazy.
Sep 6, 2019 4:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Ad*
Sep 6, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I think that's the future
Sep 6, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wcvb.com/amp/article/5th-human-case-of-eee-diagnosed-in-massachusetts/28930189
Sep 6, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeeeeee..... Lol
Sep 6, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jFsghTx.jpg
Sep 6, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: "Sorry, this content is not available in your region."
Sep 6, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: What's "eee"?
Sep 6, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: Eastern equine encephalitis. Someone fucked a horse?
Sep 6, 2019 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so Veho lol
Sep 6, 2019 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mr Ed was talking about it
Sep 6, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/asrocks-x570-aqua-is-a-completely-liquid-cooled-motherboard/
Sep 6, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have not gotten to the price yet lol
Sep 6, 2019 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1000 bucks... Jesus lol
Sep 6, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: A handful.
Sep 6, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd buy that for a dollar!!!
Sep 6, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/the-pc-gamer-top-100-now/
Sep 6, 2019 7:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1188688717969248/?ref=messenger_banner Why do fuckers post these knowing I have that kind of money in the bank
Sep 6, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 111K miles ouch
Sep 6, 2019 8:03 AM - Veho: You do or don't have that kind of money, ken?
Sep 6, 2019 8:08 AM - kenenthk: I do but I still owe 3k on my crappy corolla but could still buy it for 8k and continue payments until i get the toyota sold
Sep 6, 2019 8:09 AM - kenenthk: I was just lookin at chargers yesterday going for 12k has to have issues with it
Sep 6, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah
Sep 6, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.25 hours left then I get a day off lol
Sep 6, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/students-rejoice-school-district-closed-by-ransomware-attack/
Sep 6, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: All your base are belong to us.
Sep 6, 2019 8:50 AM - kenenthk: II'm waiting for my vape to set off my smoke detector hasnt yet :hmm: maybe I caused it to drop a lung
Sep 6, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk didn't you hear vapers be dying
Sep 6, 2019 9:05 AM - kenenthk: Iron man vapes and he can fly
Sep 6, 2019 9:09 AM - kenenthk: literally never taken a pill this big before this and it looks like the bottom one here https://www.drugs.com/images/pills/nlm/000282.jpg
Sep 6, 2019 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol drugs are bad
Sep 6, 2019 1:54 PM - Veho: Why are you taking horse-sized pills, ken?
Sep 6, 2019 2:43 PM - Flame: because ken is a crack-head
Sep 6, 2019 2:59 PM - Veho: Because ken is a horse.
Sep 6, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken gonna catch that Eeeeee thing Veho lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Charger came in, and it boots! 
Sep 6, 2019 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The battery is probably toast, it's been plugged in for like 5 minutes and it says it's already charged to 62% lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The screen has a single dead pixel it looks like, too
Sep 6, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails?ItemList=Combo.3933692&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL090619&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090619-_-EMC-090619-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo3933692-S1A3A&ignorebbr=1
Sep 6, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom check it out 12TB's for 260 bucks
Sep 6, 2019 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty decent. Shame I don't have $260 ;O;
Sep 6, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either right now 
Sep 6, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or else for sure I would get that lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And for once it's a decent sale and not Seagate lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, doesn't look like I can USB boot on this 
Sep 6, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No settings for it?
Sep 6, 2019 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, the BIOS is pretty sparse TBH
Sep 6, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of figured...
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's an option for USB CD ROM, but choosing that with a USB inserted does nothing
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: USB booting at that point in time was super rare from what I experienced
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh there is hope Tom
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the Compaq that has the PIII in it can boot from USB lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have to convince your USB device it's a CD ROM 
Sep 6, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is either older or just slightly the same year as this thing
Sep 6, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://itstillworks.com/make-drives-emulate-bootable-cdrom-7202716.html
Sep 6, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use that guide 
Sep 6, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also maybe a boot disk?
Sep 6, 2019 3:30 PM - Ryccardo: plop.at
Sep 6, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll try that I suppose
Sep 6, 2019 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though there is a BIOS update, maybe that will add something lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised how responsive this thing is though for it's specs
Sep 6, 2019 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My PIII is definitely not as responsive as this thing lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi that is misleading lol
Sep 6, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: all that does is make a bootable disk
Sep 6, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: floppy style
Sep 6, 2019 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: not cdrom style
Sep 6, 2019 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: then you have to figure out how to get your pc to recognize it as if it were a floppy which may not even be possible depending on your PC but if you're lucky there's a bios option called something like "USB-FDD"
Sep 6, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that probably wouldn't do anything helpful
Sep 6, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst I can just plug in an external CD Drive, since it apparently supports that
Sep 6, 2019 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just net boot and install something else that way
Sep 6, 2019 4:24 PM - DinohScene: Win XP on HTC Shift
Sep 6, 2019 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had a hell of a time getting some of my earlier PCs booting off USB and for at least one of them it just wasn't possible
Sep 6, 2019 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't have a USB CD/DVD drive to test that, but that would have probably worked
Sep 6, 2019 5:53 PM - DavidRO99: Setup a PXE server and use an ethernet cable to boot
Sep 6, 2019 6:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hFRtBOD
Sep 6, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just net boot and install something else that way
Sep 6, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably won't bother until I replace the HDD though
Sep 6, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, I can't seem to get the touch screen or the speakers to work
Sep 6, 2019 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The touch panel, when installing the drivers, says the PC isn't able to use it...but it's picked up by device manager and is enabled in the BIOS lol
Sep 6, 2019 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The speakers I dunno, it sees there are speakers attached but just doesn't output anything lo
Sep 6, 2019 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The internal wifi adapter is also super old, so doesn't support WPA2 or WPA lol
Sep 6, 2019 7:21 PM - Veho: WEP 4 lyfe  ;o;
Sep 6, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could've sworn I setup my guest network for WEP for my security cameras, but apparently I set it up for WPA instead so I can't use that 
Sep 6, 2019 7:37 PM - DinohScene: cellular hotspot to not ecrypted?
Sep 6, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZWSyWqh
Sep 6, 2019 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My phone plan doesn't support wifi hotspots 
Sep 6, 2019 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have a PC card adapter I know works with WPA2, so not a problem lol
Sep 6, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, regarding the touchscreen, apparently it's a common hardware problem with this particular laptop, apparently the cable for it gets a bit loose and just needs to be reseated, so I'll probably try that soon
Sep 6, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey, the sound does work, it's just super super fucking quiet lol
Sep 6, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Skytech says the pc is packed and being sent this week"
Sep 6, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: pls skytech daddy DONT BE LYIN
Sep 6, 2019 11:35 PM - Chary: prayyyyyyyyyy
Sep 6, 2019 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I shall sacrifice a PC to the Skytech gods EVERY DAY
Sep 6, 2019 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have plenty of them to fucking spare 
Sep 6, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QjGbcqw
Sep 6, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna take me up to the spirit in the skytech lol
Sep 6, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's where PC's go when there gonna die.
Sep 6, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 16 cores is perfect for super compressed files... lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, yeah lots of threads good for compression
Sep 7, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna try out control here in like 8 minutes lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still haven't tried it myself lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I finished the first Spyro in the reignited trilogy though ;O;
Sep 7, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Took me like half an hour longer than my usual 120% play time cuz they fucked up the physics 
Sep 7, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than the physics how was it?
Sep 7, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty good. They fucked up Sparks AI so he doesn't baby as many gems automatically as the old ones, but other than that it plays great
Sep 7, 2019 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd recommend at least torrenting it, if you're not a big Spyro fan lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pirate review's "The repack was small so the download was quick... The lack of DRM made the game run better!" lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird I remember renting the first Spyro on the PS1 and thinking it was OK... but I think I was so into like Tekken and Twisted metal at the time I just was like "Meh"
Sep 7, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and Ace Combat
Sep 7, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Doom and King's Field and Final Fantasy and damn PS1 was loaded lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was a great 3d platformer, one of the few from that era that I think holds up extremely well as is
Sep 7, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I do remember it being competent unlike Bubsy 3D lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The first game was a tad rough, but 2 and 3 really perfected the series
Sep 7, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they fucked it all up with the later ones lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I say they, I mean when other devs got a hold of Spyro lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The GBA games are kinda ok, but everything else is shit IMO lol. Even the "legend of XYZ" series that a few people liked
Sep 7, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't even consider the Skylanders shit as Spyro games
Sep 7, 2019 12:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: They're not. Only the original trilogy, and now the remake, are Spyro games
Sep 7, 2019 12:31 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And they're some of the best games of the last 30 years
Sep 7, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skylanders... Skytech... Skyward Sword.... I am sensing a pattern
Sep 7, 2019 12:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Trails in the Sky
Sep 7, 2019 12:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: (or TitS)
Sep 7, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol TiTS
Sep 7, 2019 12:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I love TitS
Sep 7, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Too weeby for me though ;O;
Sep 7, 2019 12:33 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I can suspend my unweebishness long enough to enjoy TitS
Sep 7, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Control looks amazing but I must be jaded... lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe it'll be one of the games I toss on the review PC lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was expecting "OMG this looks photo realistic!!" I mean it's better than Half Life 2... but photo realistic? No not so much lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I do want to play Control, but yeah, it's not like I actually might believe the characters on the screen are fleash-and-blood human beings. We're not quite there yet.
Sep 7, 2019 12:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Does it look better than everything that came before it? No clue. We'll see
Sep 7, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that RTX 4080 ti Super Mega Ultra for that realism 
Sep 7, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Are you offering to sendf me one?
Sep 7, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It gets better as your playing... weird but nice
Sep 7, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I only have 2080 Ti overclocked 
Sep 7, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/cube-world-ends-a-half-decade-of-silence-announces-imminent-launch-on-steam/
Sep 7, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy fucking shit 
Sep 7, 2019 12:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm still running my GTX 1070
Sep 7, 2019 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same Vulpes, too poor for that RAY TRACING stuff...lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Damn right I am
Sep 7, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering getting a used 2070 for my birthday though lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Video card should honestly be my next step
Sep 7, 2019 12:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I just....don't know when I'll be able to take that step
Sep 7, 2019 1:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The PSU needs replaced first
Sep 7, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just abduct someone and sell one or two of their kidneys lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love a Ryzen 3xxx CPU to replace my i5 7600k lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SKYTECH BB PLS
Sep 7, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4c/4t is too slow for Daddy RPCS3 lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, mostly slow anyways lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm currently on a Ryzen 2600, 32GB RAM, 250 GB nVME boot SS, 4 TB HDD
Sep 7, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want to play Demons Souls at 60fps all the time 
Sep 7, 2019 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I5 7600k, 16gb of RAM, 500gb NVMe and not enough storage here lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10tb altogether in my gaming desktop and like only 2ish TB free 
Sep 7, 2019 1:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: There's never enough batteries. Err, Storage.
Sep 7, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X 32GB 3200 too many drives to list lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Vulpes  I need some of those drives I posted earlier
Sep 7, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails?ItemList=Combo.3933692&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL090619&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL090619-_-EMC-090619-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo3933692-S1A3A&ignorebbr=1
Sep 7, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 12TB's for 260 bucks
Sep 7, 2019 1:30 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's a pretty good deal. Anything similar for 5 drives? I need to build a NAS for one of my clients
Sep 7, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just order like 3 sets and keep 1 as a spare?
Sep 7, 2019 1:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails?ItemList=Combo.3608312
Sep 7, 2019 1:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I could get two of those deals, and have a cold replacement drive
Sep 7, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus... looking at 5 bay NAS things... (No disks) they are almost so expensive it would be cheaper to buy a low end PC and just stuff the 5 drives in them lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a low end PC with 6 SATA ports lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:33 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Really? What would your hand-built NAS look like ?
Sep 7, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Garbage but it would work fine and since most NAS's are stuck in a closet lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Budget of $900 before drives
Sep 7, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FreeNAS for the win 
Sep 7, 2019 1:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Seriously, give me specs. I need this to output multiple 4K feeds and serve roughly 15-20 devices
Sep 7, 2019 1:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I want to follow up on any path right now, to make sure I'm doing the best job for the client
Sep 7, 2019 1:37 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *building* a system is a whole lot closer to my experience level. I don't know if these NAS builders are trustworthy. My selected company Synology seems to have trouble with power supplies.
Sep 7, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16883160884?Item=N82E16883160884
Sep 7, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K feeds? eek lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 15-20 devices...
Sep 7, 2019 1:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Dual 4K at least.
Sep 7, 2019 1:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's the entire intent of this system
Sep 7, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm well if it is just serving the video that's fine
Sep 7, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Total storage?
Sep 7, 2019 1:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm aiming for 24TB
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the uptime? What I am asking is like if the RAID goes down?
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It won't need upgrading any time soon. It can sit and quietly work for a decade, I hope
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How redundant does it need to be? lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just video or company secrets? lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Double redudnant. RAID 6
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: eeek lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: This is an in-home Cloud
Sep 7, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Alright let me shop on newegg for a refurbished like i7 lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a Dell
Sep 7, 2019 1:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I like Dell. I don't always like their power supplies.
Sep 7, 2019 1:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And old Dell sucks hard
Sep 7, 2019 1:43 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: (By "old" I mean 15 years ago Dell)
Sep 7, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/3D5-000D-00053?Item=9SIAHT38XE0040 Maybe this with a added PCIe SATA card that supports the amount of drives you need.
Sep 7, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the GPU might help pushing video if it's needed.
Sep 7, 2019 1:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's, a reasonable answer
Sep 7, 2019 1:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And an add-in networking card. 5 port gigabit
Sep 7, 2019 1:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Or maybe just a switch to handle the traffic
Sep 7, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/3D5-000D-00052?Item=9SIAHT38XD9974 HP if you hate Dell lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Fuck an HP
Sep 7, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the perfect networking answer lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Compatible-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B079YYWFJC/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=linksys+router+ac1900&pd_rd_r=209c5079-c11a-4e9b-b98c-aa8027c1bd5e&pd_rd_w=A30te&pd_rd_wg=d2BTz&pf_rd_p=67c9d84c-d98a-4415-a549-dd3360e9d207&pf_rd_r=KJMKDM6348KJHQ68Z93N&qid=1567820779&s=gateway&sr=8-6
Sep 7, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're gonna be transcoding 4k on the NAS, you mainly want a beefy CPU
Sep 7, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's just going to serve the files and whatever it streams to is transcoding, you can use a potato so long as it has fast enough Ethernet lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah i7 at least I would say
Sep 7, 2019 1:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That was my understanding too, Tom
Sep 7, 2019 1:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: In this case both of the 4K TVs will have standalone android clients to do some of the transcoding
Sep 7, 2019 1:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Maybe all of it
Sep 7, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?N=100897449%204016&SpeTabStoreType=97&name=Gaming%20Desktops&isdeptsrh=1 Definitely some possible ones here
Sep 7, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: on a tight budget
Sep 7, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If the TV will do it, then yeah you can just use a potato for NAS
Sep 7, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it's just streaming the raw data and not doing anything to it
Sep 7, 2019 1:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Good deal. So I do have an option if this last number winds up being too high\
Sep 7, 2019 1:50 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I think we're pretty well settled on a Synology
Sep 7, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah you could drop too like 300 bucks on the system another 100 or so on networking and a SATA card (I doubt those systems have enough ports)
Sep 7, 2019 1:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: They don't, but I can get a 5 port Netgear Gigabit switch for $25
Sep 7, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Compatible-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B079YYWFJC/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=linksys+router+ac1900&pd_rd_r=209c5079-c11a-4e9b-b98c-aa8027c1bd5e&pd_rd_w=A30te&pd_rd_wg=d2BTz&pf_rd_p=67c9d84c-d98a-4415-a549-dd3360e9d207&pf_rd_r=KJMKDM6348KJHQ68Z93N&qid=1567820779&s=gateway&sr=8-6
Sep 7, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just connect 2 huge ass USB hard drives to that lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:53 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: When it comes to wifi, I trust ASUS the most
Sep 7, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/hp-pavilion-590/p/3D5-0005-003G1?Item=9SIADFR9XR7249 I kind of like this one.
Sep 7, 2019 1:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: But I'm not going with wifi for these TVs
Sep 7, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Sep 7, 2019 1:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I know this guy. He is willing to spend good money on a product that will last and remain relevant
Sep 7, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't do 4K on my TV's yet but I do stream to 3 TV's in my house over Wifi for video it's fine 
Sep 7, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah PC storage never goes out of style lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The codecs may change the hardware might die someday but war... war is always the same... lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: More than that. I want him to be able to put medical information on it for access anywhere in the world with the proper passwords
Sep 7, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That idea really seemed to light a fire under him
Sep 7, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Private porn server, got it lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:57 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Pretty much
Sep 7, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah newegg search under refurbished PC's for the best prices.
Sep 7, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: then something like FreeNAS could handle all your stuff
Sep 7, 2019 1:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: After the last Newegg Refub I bought I'm not real hot on that
Sep 7, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Accessing from outside might be fun... I have never tried it before but it's a pain lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it bad?
Sep 7, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I life off the stuff lol I did get some bad mice one time though 
Sep 7, 2019 1:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: According to my research Synology has first party apps to do just that
Sep 7, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I returned them like ASAP lol I think like 24 hours later I was shipping them out
Sep 7, 2019 1:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, I got a complete shit refurb PC
Sep 7, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks Vulpes, my living room PC is a refurb HP and it was new or factory refurb
Sep 7, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did have to replace the PSU after a couple of years though....
Sep 7, 2019 2:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *shrugs* I really love building PCs. I've only bought two used. Picked a lot up on the side of the road, though.
Sep 7, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh don't get me wrong, my main machine I built 
Sep 7, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loved mostly every minute of it lol
Sep 7, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I managed to somehow knock out the 4 pin power on this last build and couldn't figure out why somethings wouldn't work lol
Sep 7, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only some BIOS's worked (I imagine something to do with power) lol
Sep 7, 2019 2:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well done!
Sep 7, 2019 2:05 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How much did you wind up paying for the 2700X?
Sep 7, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it just before the 3700X came out so 329 lol
Sep 7, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I am happy with it, was going to go with the 3700X but I feel like maybe waiting a while is the best option lol
Sep 7, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems AMD is having some issues on the 3000s and those 570 chipsets
Sep 7, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 470 Crosshair Hero VII (no Wifi)
Sep 7, 2019 2:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I got the 2600 on AMD's 50th anniverary for $125.
Sep 7, 2019 2:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: This will be Enough for me.....for a while
Sep 7, 2019 2:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nice motherboard. I got the ASUS TUF mini ATX board
Sep 7, 2019 2:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: B450M-Plus, I think
Sep 7, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has a Pentium III clone lol
Sep 7, 2019 3:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/W8TIO4B.jpg
Sep 7, 2019 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine lol
Sep 7, 2019 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My cousin used to do that all the time before he was crushed to death by an engine in his garage... lol
Sep 7, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously they should have just bought a cherry picker from somewhere... lol
Sep 7, 2019 3:46 AM - Veho: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/09/06/cdc-reports-at-least-three-deaths-in-vaping-related-lung-disease-outbreak.html
Sep 7, 2019 3:47 AM - IncredulousP: good thing i stopped vaping
Sep 7, 2019 3:48 AM - IncredulousP: not surprising though, small devices that heat metals red to be directly inhaled from, made in China........
Sep 7, 2019 3:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: @Veho
Sep 7, 2019 3:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Do not make me slap you.
Sep 7, 2019 3:49 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Please
Sep 7, 2019 3:50 AM - Veho: Why?  
Sep 7, 2019 3:50 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Every instance of KILLER VAPING sems to be a particular brand of THC vape cartridges that are being bought in states where THC is illegal.
Sep 7, 2019 3:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: They're black market ampuoles. Of course you don't know what's in them it's rom the black market
Sep 7, 2019 3:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *from
Sep 7, 2019 3:51 AM - IncredulousP: I'm gonna be honest, i used to buy sketch vapes from China that heated coils 3 inches from my mouth red, and it tasted like burning metal and hurt my throat
Sep 7, 2019 3:52 AM - IncredulousP: cancer any day now...
Sep 7, 2019 3:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I work in a vape shop
Sep 7, 2019 3:52 AM - Veho: Vulpes, it's been a running joke between Psi and me for the last few days.
Sep 7, 2019 3:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I see stupid shit on a daily basis
Sep 7, 2019 3:52 AM - Veho: I wasn't fearmongering, I was joking.
Sep 7, 2019 3:53 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: @Veho It's cool, you know I'm a joker too
Sep 7, 2019 3:53 AM - Veho: You said you wanted to slap me and then scolded me  
Sep 7, 2019 3:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *stares*
Sep 7, 2019 3:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Tell me you wouldn't have enjoyed it.
Sep 7, 2019 3:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: 
Sep 7, 2019 3:54 AM - Veho: And I've slept for 2 hours in total this night and I'm leaving for work in 5 minutes and I'm not in a good headspace right now.
Sep 7, 2019 3:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm sorry, truly
Sep 7, 2019 3:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I don't mean to mess with your head.
Sep 7, 2019 3:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Put on some BigClive or some Oxhorn videos with your headphones and relax as best you can.
Sep 7, 2019 3:57 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: We love you Veho.
Sep 7, 2019 3:57 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Not just me.
Sep 7, 2019 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho work tonight then rest


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 8, 2019)

Sep 7, 2019 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever problems are keeping you from sleeping.... They will be there another day, no need to be weakened trying to deal with them with no sleep.
Sep 7, 2019 4:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Psi, your lullabyes suck.
Sep 7, 2019 4:01 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: :3
Sep 7, 2019 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Indeed but once you realize the truth, it's relaxing.
Sep 7, 2019 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You do what you can when you can, that's all that can be done. lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o
Sep 7, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Take me for instance, I am filling for bankruptcy right now a minor car accident I was involved with 10 years ago, the guy sued his own insurance company for 310K now they are suing me lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then my step daughter cons me into bailing her out of jail, and fails to appear in court, so now I owe 5K lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: What the actual fuck
Sep 7, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if I can sleep like a baby anyone should be able too lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reality sucks, give it the middle finger and keep chugging lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:05 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Pretty much
Sep 7, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now all I need is a fist fight with a T-Rex and I can check that off my list too lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously I rear ended a guy at like 5 miles an hour, almost 10 years back....
Sep 7, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how that gets pain and suffering and loss of wages of 310 thousand dollars lol
Sep 7, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should post it on social media and let the world make fun of the scum bag
Sep 7, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7p1W3z-Rpsc
Sep 7, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: The things keeping me awake at night are my kids, and I should hope they will still be there in the morning  
Sep 7, 2019 6:59 AM - Veho: And now for something completely different: https://i.imgur.com/754AtGi.mp4
Sep 7, 2019 7:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Go watch Rocky and Bullwinkle Veho 
Sep 7, 2019 7:18 AM - Veho: No.
Sep 7, 2019 7:34 AM - AsPika2219: My place Kuching, Sarawak, Malaysia was got worsen HAZE with API over 200 very unhealthy... 
Sep 7, 2019 7:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup bitches
Sep 7, 2019 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXWrmHX2ki8
Sep 7, 2019 10:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/feEUBKB
Sep 7, 2019 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup bimbos
Sep 7, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e0HR9s4
Sep 7, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work at a hospital this is so relevant lol https://imgur.com/gallery/hZr6CVE
Sep 7, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pro business tip, open a pizza place near a hospital, if you make great pizza you can charge pretty much what ever you want.. lol
Sep 7, 2019 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UyPgcFa
Sep 7, 2019 11:11 AM - Veho: I refuse to acknowledge that part of the movie.
Sep 7, 2019 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tPh4OuL6AuM?t=58
Sep 7, 2019 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wDqtkde.jpg
Sep 7, 2019 11:58 AM - Veho: 
Sep 7, 2019 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could check the status of some stuff on my PC from my phone lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I have some stuff downloading and I would love an ETA
Sep 7, 2019 12:38 PM - Veho: Remote desktop?
Sep 7, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also OCed my RAM to 3333 today still stable at 1t lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that sounds good can I do it from my phone?
Sep 7, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm moonlight might work lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server/remote/remote-desktop-services/clients/remote-desktop-android
Sep 7, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: Wait, do you use Windows?
Sep 7, 2019 12:42 PM - Veho: I can never be sure.
Sep 7, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do windows 10 with rtx and game streaming lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems likey phone hates some of my games though lol
Sep 7, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm going to play with that remote desktop thing tonight Veho
Sep 7, 2019 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy, reseating the touch screen cable made it work 
Sep 7, 2019 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking touchscreen on XP, what an experience 
Sep 7, 2019 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it works?
Sep 7, 2019 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but the connector for the cable sits super loose in the slot I guess, so I imagine if I bang it around too much it'll probably stop and I'd have to reseat it again lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to replace the HDD and install a nice fresh version of XP and it'll probably be somewhat usable lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyone know of any good lightweight browsers that still supports XP? lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know of some light weight XP builds but I don't know if they would work with touch lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chrome is a good browser  lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Opera I think has a light weight one?
Sep 7, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://windowsreport.com/browsers-old-computer/
Sep 7, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On that list I would say Pale Moon is like the only one you could probably use
Sep 7, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The RAM in that thing is like 300ish MB's?
Sep 7, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pale Moon needs 256MB's but that's less than the others lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Pale Moon requires just 256 MB of free RAM"
Sep 7, 2019 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This thing has only 240MB of RAM total Psi lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably like 80-100mb of that is fucking XP, so a whopping 100+MB of free RAM lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well ummm your gonna have to use like Netscape Navigator than lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 165MB of physical RAM available with nothing but required drivers and such running
Sep 7, 2019 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: K-Meleon might run ok then, if I don't open too many tabs lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess this isn't a fresh install, so maybe a fresh install will use less lol
Sep 7, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 7, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmUtltvUQX0 This is quickly becoming my favorite channel lol
Sep 7, 2019 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp got the 128GB SD card to replace the HDD, time to do a fresh install
Sep 7, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 25/20mbps read/write speed lol
Sep 7, 2019 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not bad TBH lol
Sep 7, 2019 7:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4Kij1qw
Sep 7, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That was funny Veho 
Sep 7, 2019 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 out 10 would tow again lol
Sep 8, 2019 3:26 AM - Veho: https://gizmodo.com/large-underwater-observatory-disappears-without-a-trace-1837897180/amp
Sep 8, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Disappeared or was it aliens!!
Sep 8, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably hooked by accident on a ships anchor?


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 9, 2019)

Sep 8, 2019 4:18 AM - Veho: Maaaaaybe.
Sep 8, 2019 4:19 AM - Veho: Or maybe a publicity stunt for that new movie "Underwater"  
Sep 8, 2019 4:21 AM - Veho: It's about a bunch of deep sea divers in an underwater research station and then Cthulhu eats them.
Sep 8, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds like a good movie...
Sep 8, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm dying 
Sep 8, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At work with some sort of stomach thing and I feel like I'm being stabbed to death
Sep 8, 2019 5:12 AM - Veho: :/
Sep 8, 2019 5:12 AM - Veho: What's eating you?
Sep 8, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect bad food for breakfast or stomach flu
Sep 8, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pain mostly
Sep 8, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Alien chest burster trying to tout
Sep 8, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Out
Sep 8, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes and goes but Everytime feels worse
Sep 8, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost fell to the floor on that last one lol
Sep 8, 2019 5:15 AM - Veho: Diarrhea, cha cha cha.
Sep 8, 2019 5:15 AM - Veho: This too shall pass.
Sep 8, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be but smartly I haven't eaten or drank since breakfast lol
Sep 8, 2019 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 2700X is 199 on Amazon
Sep 8, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I die I die passing on a good deal
Sep 8, 2019 5:17 AM - Veho: 
Sep 8, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well good news and bad news they sending someone so can I go home.
Sep 8, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have to survive long enough to die at home
Sep 8, 2019 5:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2ziUn6o.gif
Sep 8, 2019 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I made it home in one piece
Sep 8, 2019 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hurting but home
Sep 8, 2019 6:30 AM - Veho: Are you sure it's just food poisoning?
Sep 8, 2019 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe stomach bug of some sort... others have complained and missed work
Sep 8, 2019 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or hep A has been making the fast food tour lol
Sep 8, 2019 6:40 AM - Veho: Maybe you had some bad futa feta.
Sep 8, 2019 6:40 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/joy5dof3vma21.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RdsXXX2
Sep 8, 2019 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bnhESyf.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qO2MvDW
Sep 8, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: Impressive. That's why I prefer shot. You always hit _something_ 
Sep 8, 2019 7:23 AM - Veho: Punt guns had the right idea.
Sep 8, 2019 7:23 AM - Veho: https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9J-klwifL0A/V83jJo21DwI/AAAAAAAAK74/qQXZ1XBBpd0tFcwlS9RIe0YOi4zm7sxyQCLcB/s1600/punt_gun_2.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 7:23 AM - Veho: "It's less of a hunt and more of a harvest, really."
Sep 8, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sr5fBnB.png
Sep 8, 2019 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GHsWpbN
Sep 8, 2019 7:32 AM - Veho: Second reply is best.
Sep 8, 2019 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VAL3Ehj.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: 
Sep 8, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working his bone to the sand
Sep 8, 2019 7:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BnGqWw0.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 8:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nJauEFQ.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2019 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/d165t3/yay_pc_meat/
Sep 8, 2019 12:12 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nyb0GqAjKM
Sep 8, 2019 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2XHrASb.mp4
Sep 8, 2019 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I hate when ninja's follow me home 
Sep 8, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: You need some ninja repellant: https://www.keellssuper.com/ItemImages/Small/Pic3642.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 8, 2019 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QHiqHT6
Sep 8, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5ugmS7H
Sep 8, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: Is your stomach still trying to leave your body, Psi?
Sep 8, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: How's your guts?
Sep 8, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Ectxc4u.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It hurts only a little, but I just ate some food so give it a few lol
Sep 8, 2019 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't want to eat but I feel like if I didn't eat something it would be bad too...
Sep 8, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/x5CeNLX.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/96CUSQC.jpg Tom should use this as his avatar lol
Sep 8, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7gGJGRd
Sep 8, 2019 12:44 PM - Veho: I commented on that post  
Sep 8, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nmkKDL8.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 12:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OgMXRkG.mp4
Sep 8, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Sep 8, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: We should get Tom to find and buy this:
Sep 8, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mattel_Aquarius
Sep 8, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: 
Sep 8, 2019 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: expandable to 20K....
Sep 8, 2019 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn for the time period that's not half bad lol
Sep 8, 2019 1:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TeCi4yO.png
Sep 8, 2019 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1wLggeo
Sep 8, 2019 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Y8BSDjk.jpg OK that one might be a bit dangerous lol
Sep 8, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: The death slide tub.
Sep 8, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: Nice.
Sep 8, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Life Insurance tub
Sep 8, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wouldn't work on my wife  stairs AND it's a bathtub lol
Sep 8, 2019 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGeWNR8CWnA&feature=youtu.be
Sep 8, 2019 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the C64 came out before that thing and it had 64KB... 20KB is nothing
Sep 8, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Y8BSDjk.jpg OK that one might be a bit dangerous lol
Sep 8, 2019 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is the door for is that how you get in and out? lol
Sep 8, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but when the commodore 64 launched it was literally the 2080 Ti of it's time.
Sep 8, 2019 6:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NnjUyax.jpg
Sep 8, 2019 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: pingas
Sep 8, 2019 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it wasn't cheap but it was still cheaper than IBM based PCs of the time
Sep 8, 2019 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell, it's not cheap now
Sep 8, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think I accidentally started another wave of AMAs from someone replying to my old one
Sep 9, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y2ZE0mp
Sep 9, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5Oevvfn
Sep 9, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QY6V2syGnZA?t=75
Sep 9, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, tossed a few games on the laptop, it's done a lot better than I would've thought with it's weird CPU TBH 
Sep 9, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Diablo II ran great, Worms World Party ran perfect at 640x480 lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Half Life 1 ran good at 800x600
Sep 9, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried Age of Mythology, but that was kind of it's limit lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't really playable
Sep 9, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think it had more to do with the GPU than anything
Sep 9, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Put the SNES ROMset on it, most of what I tried ran great at 800x600
Sep 9, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I had to use disgusting zSNES because I couldn't get SNES9x to run at all for some reason 
Sep 9, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why, but eh oh well
Sep 9, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm tempted to toss ePSXe on there, see how that goes lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: zSNES is good 
Sep 9, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: zSNES is cancer
Sep 9, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I still have a copy of it
Sep 9, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I keep it around just to see how long it will keep working lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Same with NeoRageX
Sep 9, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You should grab NeoRage Tom 
Sep 9, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect for old ass systems and also like MAME4All (it's like 4GB's though with the rom set)
Sep 9, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also installed MS Office 2003 
Sep 9, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Works like a charm ;O;
Sep 9, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Started writing my review for my 8 mice on it, I was surprised how quickly I got used to typing fast on the tiny fucker lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing that trips me up is the / key is to the right of the arrow keys for some reason lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Touchscreen still works, so that's good lol
Sep 9, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz using the trackpoint is just awful 
Sep 9, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that XP is a touch friendly OS, but it's better than the fucking stub lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:02 AM - kenenthk: Touching XP sounds like a biohazard situation
Sep 9, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:06 AM - kenenthk: I'm still waiting on my lung to collapse but hasn't yet
Sep 9, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vape lung?
Sep 9, 2019 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Sep 9, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/N2BT0am.jpg
Sep 9, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vadSrwo.jpg
Sep 9, 2019 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seeing how the average bar of chocolate has like 10 bug parts in it or whatever, I'd say you probably eat much more than 23 spiders total in any lifetime ;O;
Sep 9, 2019 1:14 AM - kenenthk: I just ate an entire medium supreme pizza from pappa John's in less then an hour
Sep 9, 2019 1:15 AM - kenenthk: That may harm me more than a juul
Sep 9, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk this is for you lol https://i.imgur.com/z5R6Cn8.jpg
Sep 9, 2019 1:17 AM - kenenthk: Isnt that gamerzmum
Sep 9, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PftSDO2.jpg
Sep 9, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Stop stalking my car
Sep 9, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi watch thiz
Sep 9, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_MxiN7G_kCk
Sep 9, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Vapers are pissed lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3K2iIFl
Sep 9, 2019 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Are there any kodi repos that instantly load new netflix content


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 10, 2019)

Sep 9, 2019 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Happybuy Slushy Machine 110V Margarita Maker Frozen Drink Machine Commercial Smoothie Maker Slushy Making Machine Suitable for Commercial Use (12L x 2 Tank) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DW178D8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_PpEDDbAH8JS18
Sep 9, 2019 6:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/YR2r2Tj 
Sep 9, 2019 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Ninja-Personal-Countertop-1200-Watt-BL642/dp/B00NGV4E1G/ref=sr_1_9?crid=2A1NVZ40HUV38&keywords=ninja+blender&qid=1568015646&s=gateway&sprefix=Ninja%2Caps%2C170&sr=8-9
Sep 9, 2019 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy that one Kenenthk
Sep 9, 2019 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it and it will make anything you can blend lol
Sep 9, 2019 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5PPaYiv
Sep 9, 2019 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: but will it blend?
Sep 9, 2019 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: Quasar Burst
Sep 9, 2019 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN0vEa8Y4J4
Sep 9, 2019 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Birthday Dreamcast!!!
Sep 9, 2019 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFygU6EezOI
Sep 9, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/d1lfja/my_new_space_heater/
Sep 9, 2019 1:07 PM - Ryccardo: that's not a ps3
Sep 9, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not gonna lie my launch model PS3 runs way too hot lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although that system would probably be bored emulating the PS3
Sep 9, 2019 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're right Ryccardo that's a mining rig
Sep 9, 2019 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do i know it's a mining rig and not an overpowered gaming PC?
Sep 9, 2019 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, do you see any SLI bridges in there?
Sep 9, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not necessarily mining, hardcore 3d rendering often uses multi GPU setups that don't use SLI at all
Sep 9, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure it would play a good game in a pinch lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you try NeoRage on your new XP machine?
Sep 9, 2019 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I don't really care about neogeo stuff TBH lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No NeoGeo? Uugghh how can you play Nam75 with put it 
Sep 9, 2019 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only like 5 good NeoGeo games to be honest lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think CyberLip was good and Magician Lord and Nam75 drawing a blank on more off the top of my head lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9886155/chicken-linked-cancer-study/amp
Sep 9, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's official everything gives you cancer
Sep 9, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I got my RAM too 3333 but I'm scared to go faster lol
Sep 9, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it could do 3466 at 1t but is that too much of an OC?
Sep 9, 2019 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is the stock XMP clock Psi?
Sep 9, 2019 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: so something crazy happened, i just got an email from one of the old bobs game forum admins from waaaay back and he's created a tribute album to bobs game to commemorate the 10 year anniversary of "090909", have a listen: https://sadtoycats.bandcamp.com/album/bobs-game
Sep 9, 2019 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's actually pretty good
Sep 9, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XMP is 3200 so I guess that's not too crazy?
Sep 9, 2019 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah doable i think but XMP is already kinda unstable
Sep 9, 2019 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you use worse timings you can get better speeds, question is what's more beneficial, timings or speed
Sep 9, 2019 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: from what i've heard they cancel eachother out
Sep 9, 2019 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: might depend on the workload
Sep 9, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/samsung-a-die-memory-sighted-ddr4-is-about-to-get-a-lot-cheaper/
Sep 9, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/269670/BADLAND_Game_of_the_Year_Edition/
Sep 9, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks like it could be worth 1.79
Sep 9, 2019 7:24 PM - T-hug: 3.50
Sep 9, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about picking up a steam card for like 10 bucks for some games... lol
Sep 9, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 20 bucks if I can find 4 people that would want to play Depth lol
Sep 9, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well 3 people besides me
Sep 9, 2019 8:07 PM - KuranKu: hey
Sep 9, 2019 8:08 PM - KuranKu: a challenge i put to my self to create an engine clone of icy tower game  and its going not that bad , a very early stages of the main menu screen , IcyTowerNX https://youtu.be/b1xLSlJaSEc
Sep 9, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!! I love TD games!!!
Sep 9, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi Look 
Sep 9, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://tinyurl.com/yyu4vu32
Sep 9, 2019 9:56 PM - T-hug: Nice
Sep 9, 2019 9:58 PM - IncredulousP: oh, the pizza place near me has that same cabinet
Sep 9, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the price... But my spine... I'm over 6 feet tall lol
Sep 9, 2019 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug is tall 
Sep 9, 2019 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't have to duck to enter doors right? 
Sep 10, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit SAK, at that price it's actually moderately tempting to buy 
Sep 10, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I resisted the temptation 
Sep 10, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest problem with those cabinets is the audio and the buttons are shit
Sep 10, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which are like...two of the main things going for arcade cabinets, besides the obvious screen
Sep 10, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: To replace them (and shove a Pi in it instead of their meh game selection), would cost another $80 (for an HDMI controller and the decent replacement buttons for two players) lol
Sep 10, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'd probably gladly do, but by that point I could just get someone to build me a cabinet for cheaper than I'd spend on all the components to get that working well lol
Sep 10, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And, TBH, spending $260 on those cabinets, even to get it to play any game a Pi 3 or 4 could play, is not worth
Sep 10, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But damn was I close lol
Sep 10, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had it all in my cart, ready for me to buy
Sep 10, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I RESISTED
Sep 10, 2019 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They are sanwa parts 
Sep 10, 2019 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On the Arcade1Ups? No, they're shit generic buttons
Sep 10, 2019 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can just replace them 
Sep 10, 2019 12:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of buttons you like?
Sep 10, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Belly
Sep 10, 2019 2:23 AM - Flame: 
Sep 10, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/ojc62vyogml31.png
Sep 10, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/sjvo9vmbfol31.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 11, 2019)

Sep 10, 2019 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom stick some older pc guts in there instead and it's more worth it
Sep 10, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw a mame set on it?
Sep 10, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally I use mame on my TV in the living room it's a lot of fun for a quick game 
Sep 10, 2019 7:58 AM - Ryccardo: wii mini allegedly hacked https://twitter.com/RiiConnect24/status/1171210084610977795
Sep 10, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was hackable just had to add the USB port back in or something?
Sep 10, 2019 8:00 AM - Ryccardo: well, it already has (one) usb, but no way to run homebrew from that
Sep 10, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Sep 10, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting I guess more for the tech challenge than being actually useful
Sep 10, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting I guess more for the tech challenge than being actually useful
Sep 10, 2019 8:28 AM - Ryccardo: they said the same of the DSi innit?
Sep 10, 2019 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess you could do USB loading but literally I use the network function all the time on my Wii for covers and cheats and stuff
Sep 10, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNfiXXfYSjo
Sep 10, 2019 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi problem is there's no way to hack it with just an USB port
Sep 10, 2019 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: until now
Sep 10, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you could desolder the storage chips and program them somehow then reinstall them?
Sep 10, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=10&v=zP7tKneHF0A I was expecting something different....
Sep 10, 2019 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah no that doesn't look good
Sep 10, 2019 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: instagram filters for your games? who wants that?
Sep 10, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking it worked more like filters for emulation more like super eagle 
Sep 10, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not filters like I'm drink or on mushrooms....
Sep 10, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drunk
Sep 10, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, supposedly the PC is shipped
Sep 10, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I CALL LIES
Sep 10, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 10, 2019 5:23 PM - Chary: lol
Sep 10, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "IT'S TOTALLY SHIPPED BUT HEY WE'LL GIVE YOU THE TRACKING NUMBER "LATER THIS WEEK""
Sep 10, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHAT A LYING LIAR PANTS
Sep 10, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 10, 2019 5:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://tinyurl.com/yy78jqzm 
Sep 10, 2019 6:46 PM - Veho: Colonel Sanders is kawaii desu ne ugu  ~~~~~***  :3
Sep 10, 2019 6:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, Veho went full weeb 
Sep 10, 2019 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho you spelled uguu wrong
Sep 10, 2019 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you forgot the "ka" in "desu ka ne"
Sep 10, 2019 7:18 PM - Ryccardo: dio ka ne
Sep 10, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So how was your date??? It was finger licking good.... lol
Sep 10, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly got a taste of some breasts
Sep 10, 2019 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe a couple thighs
Sep 10, 2019 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 10, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 10, 2019 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait, are we talking about chicken or butts?
Sep 10, 2019 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: because i'm an ass man but i prefer breast meat
Sep 10, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: did steam just shit itself?
Sep 10, 2019 10:59 PM - Coto: guaren atrapado en alcantarilla: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS53TJDn2eI
Sep 10, 2019 11:11 PM - Flame: kill it
Sep 10, 2019 11:11 PM - Coto: don't hurt the ratas
Sep 10, 2019 11:12 PM - Coto: still better story than twilight
Sep 11, 2019 1:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: PsiRo, are you here?
Sep 11, 2019 1:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Guess not
Sep 11, 2019 1:54 AM - mthrnite: daves not here man
Sep 11, 2019 2:48 AM - VinsCool: who's dave
Sep 11, 2019 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work before that sleeping lol
Sep 11, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a Cheech and Chong reference lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 12, 2019)

Sep 11, 2019 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hothardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-threadripper-3000-zen-2-trx4-hedt-wrx8
Sep 11, 2019 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto... Would be my in home game streaming and media server lol
Sep 11, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/articles/9131/control-tested-8k-nvidia-titan-rtx-uses-18gb-vram/index2.html
Sep 11, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 18GB of VRAM used my God....
Sep 11, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2019/09/10/married-mans-death-during-sex-on-business-trip-ruled-a-workplace-accident/
Sep 11, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If only he was a professor....
Sep 11, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/weakness-in-intel-chips-lets-researchers-steal-encrypted-ssh-keystrokes/
Sep 11, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it seems like Intel is faster than AMD but with lots of unsecure shortcuts...
Sep 11, 2019 5:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XwoYdr5.jpg
Sep 11, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Sep 11, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My fellow vampire lol
Sep 11, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fleshlight of the damned
Sep 11, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/x4X1rvG
Sep 11, 2019 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/UA2YWNP
Sep 11, 2019 5:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iFVRieM.mp4
Sep 11, 2019 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ytgB0Ao_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 11, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IoRknSJ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 11, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dX5176Z.jpg
Sep 11, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she was just lighting farts...
Sep 11, 2019 6:46 AM - Veho: Yup.
Sep 11, 2019 6:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3VCp7jZ.mp4
Sep 11, 2019 6:51 AM - kenenthk: fuck you psi
Sep 11, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk
Sep 11, 2019 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LFztOE5_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 11, 2019 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/V1IcPEt_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 11, 2019 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could this shoot a fireball...
Sep 11, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Ban alcohol it causes liver cancer
Sep 11, 2019 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but it also causes fun!
Sep 11, 2019 7:10 AM - Veho: Ban cancer it causes cancer.
Sep 11, 2019 7:19 AM - kenenthk: Then I'll be outta work cause I clean a cancer building at work
Sep 11, 2019 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Been Marijuana that cures cancer
Sep 11, 2019 7:21 AM - Veho: Airzookas can shoot a vortex of fire if you fill it with butane and set a pilot light some way in front of it.
Sep 11, 2019 7:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ojrgWNm.mp4
Sep 11, 2019 7:21 AM - Veho: Literally a ring of fire.
Sep 11, 2019 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Keep trazadone legal so I can sleep well
Sep 11, 2019 7:24 AM - kenenthk: lol apprently my old facebook account got hackked because I have nothing but japanese friends on it
Sep 11, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: It discovered that you're a weeb.
Sep 11, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YMVxoQl.mp4
Sep 11, 2019 7:29 AM - kenenthk: This was on the feed: isn't this the one that is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is the one who is
Sep 11, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: Sounds like your FB account is posessed.
Sep 11, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: By a ghost of a dead Japanese schoolgirl.
Sep 11, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: You will be dead within a week.
Sep 11, 2019 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully that japanese schoolgirls over 18
Sep 11, 2019 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be 16 could be 65 you can't tell!!!
Sep 11, 2019 7:56 AM - kenenthk: Do Japaneses people even have ids or just manufacture numbers?
Sep 11, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 11, 2019 8:01 AM - Veho: Japanese people don't have kids, that's a major issue over there.
Sep 11, 2019 8:02 AM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/japan-birth-rate-record-low-child-population-pregnancy-ageing-a8952116.html
Sep 11, 2019 8:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fr2465y.jpg
Sep 11, 2019 10:04 AM - kenenthk: Is investing over $500 in a mattress really worth it
Sep 11, 2019 10:06 AM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 11, 2019 10:06 AM - Veho: How often do you replace your mattress?
Sep 11, 2019 10:09 AM - kenenthk: I had this bed for probably about 4 years and it's a twin
Sep 11, 2019 10:09 AM - kenenthk: I'm thinking about just storing away a grand for new furniture all together
Sep 11, 2019 10:11 AM - kenenthk: But shit got garnishments out from my checks and I wanna get my car paid 
Sep 11, 2019 10:11 AM - Ericthegreat: If it has a huge hole in it and your back hurts everyday then it's worth it
Sep 11, 2019 10:11 AM - Ericthegreat: If you weigh 0 lb it might still be worth it but perhaps not as much
Sep 11, 2019 10:12 AM - Veho: I say it's worth it.
Sep 11, 2019 10:13 AM - Veho: You might be able to tolerate bad mattresses now but at a certain age the difference between a good mattress and a crappy one means you are able to get up in the morning.
Sep 11, 2019 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Behold since you're so concerned about my future health can you loan me $500? 
Sep 11, 2019 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Veho*
Sep 11, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: Nah, fuck you and your back.
Sep 11, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: I'm just saying.
Sep 11, 2019 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Huh this entire time I worked at the hospital I never realized there was a target and aldi's right behind it to be fair its past the highway but still 5 minutes away
Sep 11, 2019 11:28 AM - kenenthk: Why can you buy a 2ds xl but not a 3ds xl
Sep 11, 2019 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can buy plenty of 3ds xls
Sep 11, 2019 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo is only making 2DS XL's currently
Sep 11, 2019 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want a New 3DS XL that has not been opened you have to buy new old stock... prepare to pay out the ass lol
Sep 11, 2019 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 300 dollars plus
Sep 11, 2019 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the reason they still make New 2DS XL's is they can make more money on those VS the 3D ones due to them losing that lawsuit
Sep 11, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: There was a lawsuit?
Sep 11, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: Is it about the screen?
Sep 11, 2019 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i saw limited edition ones new in box for like 250
Sep 11, 2019 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah the glasses free 3D thing
Sep 11, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/294211/Nintendo_seals_victory_in_3DS_tech_lawsuit.php huh... I guess they won after all lol
Sep 11, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably still cheaper to make the non 3D one though?
Sep 11, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes but not by much
Sep 11, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10 bucks maybe
Sep 11, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: if that
Sep 11, 2019 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's end of life so they are probably trying to make as much as possible
Sep 11, 2019 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Theres probably pallets full of them still in walmarts warehouse
Sep 11, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Sep 11, 2019 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Placed a dollar bid on a broken ps3 with no hd video hope it just needs a reset
Sep 11, 2019 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Just 20 buckets to see if it works
Sep 11, 2019 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken not likely i think but if you're lucky it's a bad cable or hdmi port
Sep 11, 2019 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen enough repair videos and those issues tend to be caused by a bad video chip/gpu
Sep 11, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If not sell it to a kid... for 30 lol
Sep 11, 2019 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get working ps3s for like 50
Sep 11, 2019 5:25 PM - Swing: you guys try the new PPSSPP on Switch?
Sep 11, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/13C-0004-00087?Description=scythe%20Mugen%205&cm_re=scythe_Mugen_5-_-9SIA25V9D10282-_-Product Damn Amazon is like over 17 bucks cheaper on this one.
Sep 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't know newegg shipped internatioally
Sep 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: internationally
Sep 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if they have a warehouse in norway
Sep 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not
Sep 11, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know when I worked for Dell we would ship some stuff anywhere but some stuff was limited due to some weird legal thing
Sep 11, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like strong encryption the fastest CPU's and stuff
Sep 11, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of military thing
Sep 11, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like anyone was going to use a Pentium D to run a nuke plant lol
Sep 11, 2019 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: US has some weird export laws when it comes to encryption
Sep 11, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they just want to spy on everyone
Sep 11, 2019 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I understand knowing what terrorists are up too but credit card stuff should be like super encrypted lol
Sep 11, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about ordering that mugen thing for my CPU to keep it cooler
Sep 11, 2019 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It runs fine but the reviews I read said it was cooler and quieter
Sep 11, 2019 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The silent thing is the clincher for me lol
Sep 11, 2019 9:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Mugen thing?
Sep 11, 2019 9:52 PM - Flame: @Psionic im going to tell you something which is going to make explode from excitement
Sep 11, 2019 9:52 PM - Flame: LaunchBox is now on android
Sep 11, 2019 9:52 PM - Flame: 
Sep 11, 2019 10:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does it have sandwiches? 
Sep 11, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame on Android I'm using Dig it's like lunchbox but cheaper has themes and stuff
Sep 11, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Music cover art box art history and it's almost equal to launchbox on PC
Sep 11, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.digdroid.alman.dig
Sep 11, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coverflow and wheels it pretty much does it all
Sep 11, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say this though.... As easy as Launchbox is to set up, this one's easier
Sep 11, 2019 10:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does the lunchbox come with a Sandwich? 
Sep 12, 2019 1:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/Q6fF8Si.gifv 
Sep 12, 2019 1:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rm3d43HLyTI
Sep 12, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that Loli pop
Sep 12, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/2019/9/11/20860039/nintendo-copyright-trademark-infringement-rom-lawsuit
Sep 12, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A web site called ROM universe has ROMs??? No way!!!


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 13, 2019)

Sep 12, 2019 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aloha snack bar!
Sep 12, 2019 4:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dagh9m8l1M 
Sep 12, 2019 5:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9NWwkx2
Sep 12, 2019 5:34 AM - Veho: "The engine is making a funny noise.
Sep 12, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ddo.com/en
Sep 12, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We should all play this some day
Sep 12, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It even will run on a sub 2GH single core CPU it's pretty fun and it's free
Sep 12, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember playing a Paladin that kicked ass lol
Sep 12, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why I stopped playing....
Sep 12, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I discovered free WoW servers where a thing
Sep 12, 2019 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Frankly WoW is a bit easier to get into than straight DnD
Sep 12, 2019 6:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j7XbMlJ.mp4
Sep 12, 2019 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho I kind of want that
Sep 12, 2019 6:30 AM - Veho: I definitely want that, that bullshit corner bit is the most useless and underutilized part of the kitchen and is pure waste of space.
Sep 12, 2019 6:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VTmK2cm.jpg
Sep 12, 2019 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol lol lol
Sep 12, 2019 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/X74ATwJ
Sep 12, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: I found water in my tap.
Sep 12, 2019 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you tap it? Lol
Sep 12, 2019 7:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ffHTPKb.mp4
Sep 12, 2019 7:32 AM - Veho: The anustretcher 2000.
Sep 12, 2019 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol there is no prepare!!!
Sep 12, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WxkFRUM.jpg
Sep 12, 2019 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/control-graphics-performance-comparison,6319.html
Sep 12, 2019 9:07 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68uUeZGppXw
Sep 12, 2019 10:06 AM - T-hug: Spider-Man Far from Home 2019 1080p HDRip X264 AC3-EVO
Sep 12, 2019 10:06 AM - T-hug: Finally
Sep 12, 2019 10:27 AM - Ericthegreat: Thank you
Sep 12, 2019 10:31 AM - Veho: Shouldn't "homecoming" come after being "far from home"?   [/original_totally_not_overused_joke]
Sep 12, 2019 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2019 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not Spiderman and that's not web he's shooting!!!
Sep 12, 2019 10:57 AM - Veho: Homecumming.
Sep 12, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2019 11:06 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzRZ4gXQ-0
Sep 12, 2019 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpTlB6oju5w
Sep 12, 2019 1:32 PM - Veho: My Review Of The Clear Acrylic RasPi Case #3205:
Sep 12, 2019 1:32 PM - Veho: "It fits the Pi. Much wow."
Sep 12, 2019 1:35 PM - Veho: "Amazingly bad air flow for a casing that's open on all sides."
Sep 12, 2019 1:36 PM - Veho: "If this review sounds similar to review #3204, it's because the case is practically identical."
Sep 12, 2019 1:37 PM - Veho: "They all are."
Sep 12, 2019 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, real Raspberry Pi users use this for their Pi
Sep 12, 2019 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://hothardware.com/news/blink-blink-ice-tower-cooler-raspberry-pi-4
Sep 12, 2019 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 12, 2019 3:43 PM - Veho: Real users use an ATX tower case for their Pi.
Sep 12, 2019 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: a miniature ATX tower case
Sep 12, 2019 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: this guy actually did it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRJlVk62dDM
Sep 12, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: my raspberry pi runs at 60C when the ambient temps are like 25C
Sep 12, 2019 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: how is that cooler gonna cool my pi below ambient?
Sep 12, 2019 6:59 PM - Veho: Using a heat pump.
Sep 12, 2019 7:02 PM - Veho: But no, it reduces the temperature by 40° when the Pi runs at 80°, not when it's at 60.
Sep 12, 2019 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: does the pi ever run at 80C?
Sep 12, 2019 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, which pi model? 40C lower on an older model is a much bigger deal than 40C lower on say a pi 4
Sep 12, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: my PLA 3d printed pi case warped due to heat, so i assume it must have gotten hotter than 65C at some point, then again it was pretty hot here in the summer and the pi was running the whole time
Sep 12, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it got up to as much as 32C indoors
Sep 12, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats with a pi 3
Sep 12, 2019 8:06 PM - Arecaidian Fox: I kept a #d print of my Halo 5 Spartan next to my Xbone for a while and the heat warped it a bit XD
Sep 12, 2019 8:06 PM - Arecaidian Fox: 3D* =/
Sep 12, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i put heatsinks on the pi so that should hopefully not happen again and the plan was always to find or make a better case or mounting mechanism to mount it directly to the 3d printer anyway, that case is just temporary
Sep 12, 2019 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would guess the Pi 4, seeing how it has USB-C and micro HDMI ports in the picture 
Sep 12, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mugen-Rev-CPU-Cooler-Support/dp/B06ZYB8K77 Put this on your Pi 
Sep 12, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T3DRB1C/  < I have this case for my Pi, comes with heatsinks for everything and a nice little fan
Sep 12, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You don't need a case if you can't even see the Pi under the cooler  lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't seen it go above 55-58C when OC'd to 2ghz
Sep 12, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So they ever send you that Sky PC thing Tom?
Sep 12, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They claimed they shipped it this week, but they haven't given a tracking number yet lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means they didn't actually ship it yet ;O;
Sep 12, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly I'll get a tracking number "sometime this week"
Sep 12, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should have ordered something from Aliexpress (something cheap) and had a race... lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been spastically checking UPS and Fedex's "Home Delivery" tracker thing that shows you any packages being shipped to your address since they claimed they shipped it lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still nothing 
Sep 12, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe they'll cheap out and ship it with DHL ;O;
Sep 12, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think your being Catfished lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DHL with no bubble wrap so it comes all broken lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Review "Upon plugging in the PC, it promptly exploded and burned down my house..... 2 out of 10, would not recommend"
Sep 12, 2019 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of review things I'll never get, those fucking guys giving me the gameboy Pi DIY kit thing haven't sent anything yet either lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asked about it a couple weeks ago, they told me they had some issue with the parts they got so shipping was delayed two weeks
Sep 12, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's now been a bit over 2 weeks, haven't heard anything lol
Sep 12, 2019 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sent them another email a few days ago, no reply 
Sep 12, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All these cheap emulation clone GB things out now...
Sep 12, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I didn't own a hacked up 3DS XL I would probably get one of those.
Sep 12, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5lelUH0XGc
Sep 12, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone tried Youtube TV yet?
Sep 12, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about switching to it...
Sep 12, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has more channels than Direct TV Now lol
Sep 12, 2019 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't know it had like...legit TV channels lol
Sep 12, 2019 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it was just shitty Youtuber shit?
Sep 12, 2019 9:19 PM - Flame: in UK we still have to pay for fucking tv licence
Sep 12, 2019 9:20 PM - Flame: like 90% of people think its a waste of money
Sep 12, 2019 9:24 PM - Flame: 10% its the 80 plus years old who thinks its great
Sep 12, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No Tom it's pretty cool 70+ channels and unlimited DVR and stuff lol
Sep 12, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting ready to do the 7 day free trial if my wife can find my bank card lol
Sep 12, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame you pay per TV?
Sep 12, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be out so much money....
Sep 12, 2019 9:52 PM - Flame: not per TV its for having TV in your household... with that BBC is funded
Sep 12, 2019 9:52 PM - Flame: and BBC wastes it on trash
Sep 12, 2019 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But do you have a license for your TV license Flame?
Sep 12, 2019 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No?
Sep 12, 2019 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OFF TO JAIL WITH YOU
Sep 12, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have no idea what you're talking about ;O;
Sep 12, 2019 9:59 PM - Flame: I GIVE UP!
Sep 12, 2019 9:59 PM - Flame: 
Sep 12, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching TV in America is like required to get the latest propaganda lol
Sep 12, 2019 10:05 PM - Flame: at least the propaganda is free.. over here we pay amount for the propaganda
Sep 12, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 12, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK so far Youtube TV is 10 out 10... lol
Sep 12, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can cancel Philo and Direct TV Now
Sep 12, 2019 11:22 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol the switch excercise thing is kind of cool
Sep 13, 2019 12:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone made Flame sad. Fix it 
Sep 13, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heylo
Sep 13, 2019 3:07 AM - MicmasH_W: Flame is awesome
Sep 13, 2019 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/EEYot76
Sep 13, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.diablofans.com/news/49125-diablo-iii-on-sale-until-9-23
Sep 13, 2019 3:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, that picture won't cheer up flame 
Sep 13, 2019 3:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also you're probably gonna be fired for taking the tire off the car. 
Sep 13, 2019 3:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UjP8uKR
Sep 13, 2019 3:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, if you are looking for porn, you won't find it here.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 14, 2019)

Sep 13, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol tons and tons of pron on imgur 
Sep 13, 2019 4:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But not here on GBATemp. 
Sep 13, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that bid I was thinking more like Bang Arena or Bros Arena lol
Sep 13, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The competing bid from Dog Fart is not being considered
Sep 13, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/att-expects-to-lose-another-1-1-million-tv-subscribers-this-quarter/
Sep 13, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol one of them was me and couldn't be happier
Sep 13, 2019 5:09 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3Qhrs_Uh1c
Sep 13, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porky's hah!
Sep 13, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VGZMwZw.mp4
Sep 13, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: I liked that movie.
Sep 13, 2019 6:33 AM - jeffyTheHomebrewer: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH-RIO THAAAAIIIME
Sep 13, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/feature/nbc-out/gay-chemsex-fueling-hiv-epidemics-europe-experts-warn-n1053086
Sep 13, 2019 6:46 AM - Veho: Nope, never had that. Chemfap, on the other hand...
Sep 13, 2019 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/PLK2UE4
Sep 13, 2019 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho no gay chemsex? I tried one time but turns out to have gay chemsex you need to be gay 
Sep 13, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jYDDxHo
Sep 13, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: From what I've read they held a court session but they never actually summoned him from prison.
Sep 13, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: What was he supposed to do? "Mister warden, can you just let me go for a few hours, I have a hearing halfway across the country so if you could just unlock this cell and let me just walk on out of here that would be swell."
Sep 13, 2019 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 13, 2019 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He going to do his next record in jail R Kelly Yellow Fever
Sep 13, 2019 7:05 AM - Veho: Prison golden shower.
Sep 13, 2019 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dropping mad rhymes and soap
Sep 13, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They locked him up for giving little girls the soak
Sep 13, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peeing up a rope
Sep 13, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK I'm done now lol
Sep 13, 2019 7:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TVWxtBA.mp4
Sep 13, 2019 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: KFCs secret ingredient
Sep 13, 2019 7:15 AM - Veho: "The secret ingredient is _actual meat_."
Sep 13, 2019 7:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BPYCKEd.jpg
Sep 13, 2019 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/W87voEy
Sep 13, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.5 hours to go
Sep 13, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At work lol
Sep 13, 2019 7:30 AM - Veho: I'm working 12 hour shifts tomorrow and Sunday.
Sep 13, 2019 7:30 AM - Veho: 7AM to 7PM.
Sep 13, 2019 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5tzu5S1
Sep 13, 2019 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho your a good worker
Sep 13, 2019 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever win the lotto I pay you more to just be here all the time lol
Sep 13, 2019 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Kryajs5
Sep 13, 2019 7:45 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEwBxcGAJwI
Sep 13, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Snot rockets are more fun
Sep 13, 2019 7:59 AM - Veho: More fun than eradicating monkeys while planting trees?
Sep 13, 2019 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BqcZFQ1_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 13, 2019 8:12 AM - Veho: Is he wearing sausages wrapped in tin foil?
Sep 13, 2019 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 13, 2019 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cosplay terrorist?
Sep 13, 2019 8:32 AM - Veho: I know.
Sep 13, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kid wants to go into the same line of work as his dad
Sep 13, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free healthcare great retirement and explosive growth potential
Sep 13, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/We8VrZx_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 13, 2019 9:10 AM - Veho: Sounds good but it wouldn't work.
Sep 13, 2019 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/fvxE4hG
Sep 13, 2019 9:28 AM - Veho: Friday the 13th! My avatar is appropriate.
Sep 13, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PLK2UE4
Sep 13, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cha Cha Cha but really an ah ah?
Sep 13, 2019 11:01 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmrJynn-VA4
Sep 13, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: The worst movie ever made.
Sep 13, 2019 12:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: fake news
Sep 13, 2019 12:13 PM - Veho: Where?
Sep 13, 2019 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: you
Sep 13, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 13, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am home finally lol
Sep 13, 2019 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Sep 13, 2019 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of the week again
Sep 13, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcYauXYnowM
Sep 13, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaRHULszheI
Sep 13, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vu6gVoIl_M OK This looks like something I want to play lol
Sep 13, 2019 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Jvv1weE
Sep 13, 2019 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/PVyhSx7
Sep 13, 2019 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236582 < There you go Psi, finally some RAM made for you!
Sep 13, 2019 7:21 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol wtf
Sep 13, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What, you've never seen 4866mhz RAM before? pleb ;O;
Sep 13, 2019 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just got some applewood smoked cheddar pringles 
Sep 13, 2019 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Taste like alfredo pasta sauce 
Sep 13, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom 1.5 volts my RAM is 3200 MHz but I have it at 3466 MHz at 1.36 volts
Sep 13, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corsair too..
Sep 13, 2019 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a measly $860 and you could have nearly 5ghz RAM!
Sep 13, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a bargain!
Sep 13, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I think the law of diminishing returns or something
Sep 13, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it's on 10nm
Sep 13, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably binned 20nm
Sep 13, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been reading a lot of tech stuff at work lately lol
Sep 14, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cochranetoday.ca/local-news/man-who-tried-to-fight-grizzly-bear-in-banff-national-park-fined-4000-1692650?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
Sep 14, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/6603jbr2azl31.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=1a9c18500337ce297146c1c667315e0d1099af23


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 15, 2019)

Sep 14, 2019 4:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQXHKm21Wpk 
Sep 14, 2019 5:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xx1fMG8
Sep 14, 2019 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Sep 14, 2019 6:31 AM - Veho: ken
Sep 14, 2019 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veh
Sep 14, 2019 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that emotional support clown
Sep 14, 2019 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Fu
Sep 14, 2019 7:18 AM - kenenthk: I won that broken ps3 for $19 shipped 
Sep 14, 2019 7:19 AM - kenenthk: The guy said the red light comes on but no video signal sohope it just needs a new drive or a reset
Sep 14, 2019 7:20 AM - JFlare: Yea I saw that lol
Sep 14, 2019 7:20 AM - JFlare: The clown
Sep 14, 2019 7:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PK5UYHy.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 7:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/E8RdVHF.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 8:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/b9wBjWQ.gif
Sep 14, 2019 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8m3mL6q
Sep 14, 2019 8:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/P8LB4zI.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vjcPm5i
Sep 14, 2019 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tsHuJ74
Sep 14, 2019 8:43 AM - Veho: I was waiting for that lyre bird to start talking like David Attenborough.
Sep 14, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2019 8:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p3fytSb.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Un1l8MM
Sep 14, 2019 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8GobJOX
Sep 14, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: Why not? It's not sharp. Page, go right ahead  
Sep 14, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8oc9dbf
Sep 14, 2019 9:11 AM - kenenthk: I'm watching the new spiderman movie
Sep 14, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: Life excluder.
Sep 14, 2019 9:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LDJwiYd.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 9:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zljT396.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EEWYJ9y
Sep 14, 2019 10:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QOtwrMf.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 10:46 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like homemade teriyaki chicken and mushrooms
Sep 14, 2019 10:51 AM - kenenthk: I even killed the bird too 
Sep 14, 2019 10:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/suZVK9S.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 10:59 AM - Veho: Watch with sound.
Sep 14, 2019 11:10 AM - kenenthk: No one tell Gordon you can also use a George foreman
Sep 14, 2019 11:10 AM - kenenthk: That rhymed 
Sep 14, 2019 11:33 AM - kenenthk: https://m.liquidation.com/?cmd=auction&item=view&auction_id=14009074 who would want this
Sep 14, 2019 11:58 AM - Veho: 120 PS3s for $2500? Yeah I'll take 'em.
Sep 14, 2019 12:13 PM - kenenthk: And you dont know if they all work
Sep 14, 2019 12:15 PM - Veho: I'm pretty sure you can sell them for parts.
Sep 14, 2019 12:21 PM - kenenthk: At that point you would just break even
Sep 14, 2019 12:27 PM - Veho: $2500 for 126 units. They come up to $20 apiece.
Sep 14, 2019 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT THE MSRP IS $75000!!!!
Sep 14, 2019 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a steal!
Sep 14, 2019 1:28 PM - Veho: They go for $100 and up where I live.
Sep 14, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0glLCJ5.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2019 1:51 PM - alivebacon: who uses the shoutbox
Sep 14, 2019 1:56 PM - Veho: You, apparently.
Sep 14, 2019 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kjEUX6T.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 2:08 PM - Ericthegreat: I dunno why more people don't use the shoutbox
Sep 14, 2019 2:09 PM - Veho: There's IRC; discord and that third thing, I forget the name.
Sep 14, 2019 2:10 PM - Veho: And maybe it's been discontinued.
Sep 14, 2019 2:10 PM - Veho: 
Sep 14, 2019 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To me this is far superior lol
Sep 14, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I can log off reboot what ever and all the messages are still here
Sep 14, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IRC no way to see what good stuff has been posted 
Sep 14, 2019 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/32FlGnL
Sep 14, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x3Ovdmf.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: I dunno, Psi, the shoutbox used to be much wilder before they started archiving it  
Sep 14, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: Now I'm afraid to post risque stuff.
Sep 14, 2019 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, then the temp would know what a depraved person you are Veho!
Sep 14, 2019 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 14, 2019 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if anyone actually reads those archives 
Sep 14, 2019 2:42 PM - Veho: I use them as a link repository  
Sep 14, 2019 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I mean some rando dude who doesn't idle in the shitbox all day
Sep 14, 2019 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just reads the logs like it's bash.org or some shit lol
Sep 14, 2019 2:49 PM - Veho: Hey, our conversations are absolutely riveting, who wouldn't want to read them?  
Sep 14, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello rando reading this log. Please never come here, kthx 
Sep 14, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, I just realized I could edit those posts and change stuff
Sep 14, 2019 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could make Veho say awful things 
Sep 14, 2019 2:53 PM - Flame: how dare you....
Sep 14, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: I can only edit my own shouts now.
Sep 14, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: 
Sep 14, 2019 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can only edit my own shouts too 
Sep 14, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky for me I can't edit any shouts or I would abuse that unmercifully lol
Sep 14, 2019 2:56 PM - Flame: i can edit everyone's 
Sep 14, 2019 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Sep 14, 2019 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2019 2:59 PM - Flame: i brought a Xbox 360
Sep 14, 2019 2:59 PM - Flame: the post office must of knocked and knocked
Sep 14, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your going to play Borderlands now?
Sep 14, 2019 3:00 PM - Flame: i couldnt wake the fuck up
Sep 14, 2019 3:00 PM - Flame: sheeeeeeeeiiiitt
Sep 14, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or they knocked as light as possible 1 maybe 2 knocks... then left the note lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:04 PM - Veho: Or didn't knock at all.
Sep 14, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: Our postmen don't even carry packages with them, they just carry the notes.
Sep 14, 2019 3:05 PM - Veho: "We tried to deliver the package but didn't find you at home blah blah" BULLSHIT
Sep 14, 2019 3:06 PM - Veho: I once saw the guy put the note into my mailbox without even ringing the intercom to check if we were at home.
Sep 14, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just throw the shit on my porch and call it good here lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some can't even be bothered to go up the two steps of my porch to get to the door, they just shoved it by the steps and yeet out of there
Sep 14, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the ones that just throw it at your house and pee on your house lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a whole one mail lady who occasionally rings my door bell when she delivers stuff, but she doesn't stay she just drops it, rings, and leaves
Sep 14, 2019 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol. So far no piss or shit yet, so that's good! Lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBpP0O8tAQc
Sep 14, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or raped your dog? lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless that dog shit on my front lawn isn't really dog shit 
Sep 14, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dog stays inside, so she just barks at the window for 5 minutes whenever someone even slightly comes near the house
Sep 14, 2019 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We even put shit in front of the window, but she just moves it all anyways lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a baby swing and a playpen that she moves. Sometimes she gets hit with the baby swing when she moves it, but just doesn't care lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KjRtii6.mp4
Sep 14, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Special delivery.... *grunts*
Sep 14, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://abc7chicago.com/amazon-delivery-driver-caught-on-video-peeing-in-front-of-home/4495805/
Sep 14, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho they needed to extend that GIF and add in the video from Back to the future where it shows the kids disappearing lol
Sep 14, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TPopsDe.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2RrynCN.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gfY4n3W
Sep 14, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PxFVUDw exclusive pics of Tom's front lawn!
Sep 14, 2019 4:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z0zCy8p.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 4:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3klv8tK.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 4:02 PM - Veho: 11 hours of my shift down, 1 to go.
Sep 14, 2019 4:02 PM - Veho: Sanity slipping.
Sep 14, 2019 4:03 PM - Veho: Urge to tell clients to goan fuck'emselves, rising.
Sep 14, 2019 4:08 PM - Veho: Also, urge to whine about stuff.
Sep 14, 2019 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2019 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3438661/amds-12-core-threadripper-1920x-drops-to-a-staggeringly-cheap-200.html
Sep 14, 2019 4:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PiXSRdz
Sep 14, 2019 5:06 PM - Veho: JOB'S DONE
Sep 14, 2019 5:07 PM - Veho: WORK WORK
Sep 14, 2019 5:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZAL7kLK.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yyaaayy Veho time now lol
Sep 14, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/GF1aKQq
Sep 14, 2019 6:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZAL7kLK.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 6:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PbcZYbW.jpg
Sep 14, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RkNhXzn
Sep 14, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8iMh1A5
Sep 14, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wBjsiGB
Sep 14, 2019 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GVCMAQK
Sep 14, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wgnjsKD
Sep 14, 2019 7:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 14, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/13C-0004-00075?item=9SIA85V8U46208&source=googleshopping&nm_mc=knc-googlemkp-mobile&cm_mmc=knc-googlemkp-mobile-_-pla-outletpc.com-_-cpu+cooling-_-9SIA85V8U46208&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=Cj0KCQjwn_LrBRD4ARIsAFEQFKvrRtD5RS_JPmPgshvB7F5o9K5ET3lm8tsWLWjIfZaE1I3BSOhkGuYaAg6lEALw_wcB
Sep 14, 2019 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It arrived
Sep 14, 2019 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't Mugen that fighting game on pc with like any game character eve? 
Sep 14, 2019 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Instead you buy a fan named Mugen 
Sep 14, 2019 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Wendy's sounds good today


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 16, 2019)

Sep 15, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Baconator lol
Sep 15, 2019 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sbir.gov/sbirsearch/detail/1209733
Sep 15, 2019 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was trying to see if any company had tried infusing carbon in copper for lighter better heat sinks.... Disappointed no one has lol
Sep 15, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also flat head
Sep 15, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat sinks seems like inefficient
Sep 15, 2019 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like increased surface area contact seems like it would be best like VVVVVV crossing the thermal interface.
Sep 15, 2019 6:44 AM - Veho: Another day, another 12 hour shift.
Sep 15, 2019 7:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1WuGOcc.jpg
Sep 15, 2019 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Sep 15, 2019 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SkyTech-Gaming-Computer-Desktop-Quad-Core/dp/B077QDRBF9/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?keywords=ryzen+refurbished&qid=1568534499&sprefix=ryzen+refurbished&sr=8-15
Sep 15, 2019 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom's dream PC lol
Sep 15, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's cheap and very basic but almost eMachine low spec lol
Sep 15, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was that vs no PC I'd take it but at that price level just buy a refurbished PC and put your own 1050 Ti in it
Sep 15, 2019 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/dell-optiplex-7010-business-desktops-workstations/p/N82E16883165767
Sep 15, 2019 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that and a video card
Sep 15, 2019 8:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1w5beGh.mp4
Sep 15, 2019 8:41 AM - T-hug: wouldnt invite them round for dinner
Sep 15, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Terrible table manners?
Sep 15, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Y7QfZoV
Sep 15, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HROa1sh.mp4
Sep 15, 2019 9:34 AM - kenenthk: Fefe
Sep 15, 2019 9:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What can T-Hug cook for dinner? 
Sep 15, 2019 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug makes steaks for days 
Sep 15, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1004610/Roombo_First_Blood/
Sep 15, 2019 11:19 AM - kenenthk: This coco milkshake I made pretty good
Sep 15, 2019 11:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KHR65oz.mp4
Sep 15, 2019 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bayblade music would go nicely with that one lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:23 AM - kenenthk: I recommend throwing in asv pack of coco with your milkshakes
Sep 15, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Swiss Miss with marshmallows
Sep 15, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cocoa pebbles and chocolate ice cream
Sep 15, 2019 11:25 AM - kenenthk: I tried recreating a frosty you just cant do it right 
Sep 15, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: Skip to 4 mins think I just found gamerzmums bathroomhttps://youtu.be/XOJabr_nJ4c
Sep 15, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/XOJabr_nJ4c
Sep 15, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Frosty is like just ice and cocoa powder with a little milk and sugar I think
Sep 15, 2019 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very little cream it's low fat for a desert I think
Sep 15, 2019 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe frozen vanilla coffee creamer and ice and cocoa powder might work
Sep 15, 2019 11:31 AM - kenenthk: I read it's just nesquick and milk I always over blend and it comes out runny
Sep 15, 2019 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lately I've been just blending up frozen fruit with vanilla coffee creamer and calling it a smoothie lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny you freeze everything you can before you blend
Sep 15, 2019 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 hours to go before I can eat 
Sep 15, 2019 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had a co worker call off so I'm working 16 hours today lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Oh yeah left my job so I have to be finding a new one this week
Sep 15, 2019 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kennenthk you change jobs a lot
Sep 15, 2019 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you can't go back there after what they said to you? Lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 244 dollars today making the big bucks 
Sep 15, 2019 11:37 AM - kenenthk: There was too much bullshit going on with it
Sep 15, 2019 11:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mg26Mrh.mp4
Sep 15, 2019 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I hate it
Sep 15, 2019 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If that was me I'd lift the lid just enough to spray some bug poison
Sep 15, 2019 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then leave it for a week lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:43 AM - kenenthk: Breakest
Sep 15, 2019 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:44 AM - Veho: You'd think those holes in some lids are to let steam out while food is cooking, they're actually there to let bug spray in when you capture one of these things.
Sep 15, 2019 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho good idea
Sep 15, 2019 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a pot of boiling water and slide the lid on
Sep 15, 2019 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Whenever I see fat flies I just sprey them with mr clean gets the job done
Sep 15, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brake cleaner and a lighter lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Recreate Aliens lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get away from my dinner you bitch!!! *Squirts fire*
Sep 15, 2019 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slightly more than 7 hours to go
Sep 15, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1172639954985455616
Sep 15, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: So it's not getting banned
Sep 15, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1172639954985455616
Sep 15, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: Werid
Sep 15, 2019 11:56 AM - kenenthk: I guess we cant post tweets here anymore
Sep 15, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can they just have to copy and paste the middle parts
Sep 15, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump tries to do good stuff usually lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I'ma vote for him again lol
Sep 15, 2019 11:59 AM - kenenthk: You racist
Sep 15, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless the other party has something better than Hillary
Sep 15, 2019 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Yeah sanders
Sep 15, 2019 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk sshh or they will deport you to Mexico
Sep 15, 2019 12:00 PM - kenenthk: I have 20 grand in the bank I'll be a millionaire in Mexico
Sep 15, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Colonel Sanders is no match for Chick Fil A
Sep 15, 2019 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Popeye gonna beat them both lol
Sep 15, 2019 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Or I could move to a region that had n
Sep 15, 2019 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Has no internet
Sep 15, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no internet... Id be so bored if probably turn into Florida Man
Sep 15, 2019 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Just become a rapist you'd have no internet for witnesses
Sep 15, 2019 12:11 PM - Veho: He wanted to become a vapist but he has dyslexia.
Sep 15, 2019 12:14 PM - kenenthk: Then again flordia he can get away with it there also
Sep 15, 2019 12:15 PM - kenenthk: Are we talking about trump or psi
Sep 15, 2019 12:29 PM - Veho: No.
Sep 15, 2019 12:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/guYr47v.jpg
Sep 15, 2019 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Yfs7nfX
Sep 15, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FyvYznA
Sep 15, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean that one lol
Sep 15, 2019 1:00 PM - kenenthk: I need coffee
Sep 15, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need more workout explosion stuff
Sep 15, 2019 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Did that hurricane ever stop happening
Sep 15, 2019 1:09 PM - kenenthk: >walks outside flordia, cars on top of shed >alright kids time to play on the trampoline
Sep 15, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I think it hit like up north or something but there is like 3 more on the way or something
Sep 15, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bahamas gonna get gang raped by hurricanes
Sep 15, 2019 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Am I the only werid one that puts milk in coffee
Sep 15, 2019 1:26 PM - Veho: Yes. Nobody else does that.
Sep 15, 2019 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Creamers are a lie
Sep 15, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You take that back you son of a bitch!!! Hazelnut creamer is life
Sep 15, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a nice caramel macchiato....
Sep 15, 2019 1:44 PM - kenenthk: I like a dash on 2% milk in my coffee y'all can keep your milinnalist pumpkin spice creamers
Sep 15, 2019 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Now I'm going to make french toast and scrambled eggs
Sep 15, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put some creamer in your French toast mix  lol
Sep 15, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cinnamon toast crumch
Sep 15, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5.1 hours left at work lol
Sep 15, 2019 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Black coffee will make a come back once we get trump out of office
Sep 15, 2019 1:50 PM - kenenthk: And all your coworkers are just like why do we have a member of security on a hacking kids site 
Sep 15, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm the supervisor 
Sep 15, 2019 2:33 PM - Veho: Not a hypervisor? Laaame.
Sep 15, 2019 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Hire me I'll quit within 3 months
Sep 15, 2019 2:54 PM - kenenthk: They must be pretty desperate havent you not even be there for like a year yet? 
Sep 15, 2019 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A little over lol
Sep 15, 2019 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah we have trouble keeping officers they do bad things get fired....
Sep 15, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Arent there signs saying dont put your dick in the xray machines
Sep 15, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.foxnews.com/us/hospital-security-guard-caught-having-sex-with-womans-corpse-authorities-say
Sep 15, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kennenthk you would think so
Sep 15, 2019 3:05 PM - kenenthk: I watched a werid porn like that you could tell it was scripted so I wasnt that ashamed for watching it
Sep 15, 2019 3:06 PM - kenenthk: I don't see any employm rehiring people like that especially if you get a news article over it
Sep 15, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's a job that requires that skill lol
Sep 15, 2019 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Yes psi in the lab they need to know how old the bodies temperature is
Sep 15, 2019 3:22 PM - kenenthk: I lowkey feel like playing madden
Sep 15, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play the NES version
Sep 15, 2019 3:31 PM - kenenthk: No your moms the nes version
Sep 15, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Madden_Football_(1990_video_game)
Sep 15, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops was on the SNES
Sep 15, 2019 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Your mom was still on the snes version
Sep 15, 2019 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/dirt-rally-is-free-to-own-on-steam-if-you-download-it-before-september-16/
Sep 15, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free gamez
Sep 15, 2019 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Dont you hate lamp shades that are so old it starts to rust the screws
Sep 15, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your an old lamp 
Sep 15, 2019 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Your moms an old lamp
Sep 15, 2019 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Will xkeys load .xex files
Sep 15, 2019 5:09 PM - Flame: idk ken about .xex files
Sep 15, 2019 5:09 PM - Flame: but what i do know your mum would take a big load
Sep 15, 2019 5:09 PM - Flame: huehuehue
Sep 15, 2019 5:13 PM - kenenthk: your mum took a small load but still produced you  
Sep 15, 2019 5:20 PM - Flame: a cry evry tim
Sep 15, 2019 5:23 PM - kenenthk: hug?
Sep 15, 2019 5:24 PM - Flame: with your mum. sure thing.
Sep 15, 2019 5:24 PM - Flame: huehuehue
Sep 15, 2019 5:25 PM - kenenthk: she dead
Sep 15, 2019 5:31 PM - Flame: rip
Sep 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still hug? Lol
Sep 15, 2019 6:03 PM - Flame: *hugs ken and psionic*
Sep 15, 2019 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: penis
Sep 15, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2019 7:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nFMvDcJ
Sep 15, 2019 8:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Sg87qgN.jpg
Sep 15, 2019 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Home at last time for like 5 hours of sleep lol
Sep 15, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: Luxury.
Sep 15, 2019 8:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Sep 15, 2019 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: where is the crab? I'm not seeing it
Sep 15, 2019 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: to me it just looks like a robot girl with a really thicc pussy
Sep 15, 2019 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Well kc is ripping up Oakland again
Sep 15, 2019 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Like 3 TD in one quarter
Sep 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Spyro Reignited Trilogy PC will be Game of the Year. I'm calling it now.
Sep 16, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You can disagree all you want because you're free to be wrong.
Sep 16, 2019 2:33 AM - kenenthk: i DISAGREE SIR
Sep 16, 2019 2:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: What is your pick for Game of the Year, then?
Sep 16, 2019 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Madden 20


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 17, 2019)

Sep 16, 2019 5:00 AM - Memoir: Fifa 20*
Sep 16, 2019 5:25 AM - kenenthk: no
Sep 16, 2019 5:31 AM - Memoir: Fine. NBA 2k20
Sep 16, 2019 5:34 AM - kenenthk: no
Sep 16, 2019 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCr8iZycPzk&feature=em-uploademail
Sep 16, 2019 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGjnsKOoxi8
Sep 16, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/438671/why-you-should-overclock-your-ram-its-easy/
Sep 16, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce2_t4hGgP8&t=141s
Sep 16, 2019 2:26 PM - Ryccardo: Memoir: did you mean piemonte calcio
Sep 16, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Excomunivato
Sep 16, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnpX8d8zRIA
Sep 16, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/09/16/0412247/mit-unveils-the-worlds-most-advance-carbon-nanotube-chip
Sep 16, 2019 7:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: When its fucking 2019 and you still gotta use fucking 10mbps internet provider
Sep 16, 2019 7:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: holy ass
Sep 16, 2019 7:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: the one that have fiber connection ask for you to get a duo pack
Sep 16, 2019 7:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't need fucking phone or tv what the fuck
Sep 16, 2019 7:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: just give me the connection
Sep 16, 2019 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 16, 2019 8:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: and my mobile data speed
Sep 16, 2019 8:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://puu.sh/EhXMB/c49a109f1d.png
Sep 16, 2019 8:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: fuuuuuuuck i don't want to make a contact with that shitty 10/1 mbps connection fuuuck me
Sep 16, 2019 8:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: contract*
Sep 16, 2019 8:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: One ISP company is like asking you to pay for "putting cables in" because whynot
Sep 16, 2019 8:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: ain't gonna give you 50 bucks to connect a modem
Sep 16, 2019 8:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: and they are asking for a 2 year contract like fuck no
Sep 16, 2019 8:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: ughhhhh i hate the ISPs here
Sep 16, 2019 8:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: the shitty one monopolized the country so i need to suck their asses
Sep 16, 2019 8:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: DUDE, all of the ISPs either went shitty contracts or bUyoUrDuOtRiOpAcK
Sep 16, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10mbps? What is this 2003?
Sep 16, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 down and 100 up 30 dollars here no caps lol
Sep 16, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally probably downloaded like 3TBs last month alone lol
Sep 16, 2019 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm wait that one file was 2.7TBs I bet I was over 4TB last month
Sep 16, 2019 8:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: I mean i'll be fine with 10, i don't do much
Sep 16, 2019 8:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: but holy ass, the upload is 1
Sep 16, 2019 8:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: that i can't stand
Sep 16, 2019 8:49 PM - Veho: Hey Gamerz. Long time.
Sep 16, 2019 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, What's for dinner? 
Sep 16, 2019 9:06 PM - Flame: food.
Sep 16, 2019 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 16, 2019 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OBVIOUSLY!
Sep 16, 2019 9:07 PM - Flame: the type you eat.
Sep 16, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ass?
Sep 16, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ass with a tossed salad and creampie for desert lol
Sep 16, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everybody loves a creampie 
Sep 16, 2019 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Donkey Kong likes Banana Coconut Cream Pie 
Sep 16, 2019 10:25 PM - Flame: eewww SAK
Sep 16, 2019 11:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/J8c0D 
Sep 17, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6u4ew6IT4Vo
Sep 17, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B428M7F/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
Sep 17, 2019 12:57 AM - kenenthk: I did a werid thing and put cinnamon powder into chili its actually a thing to my surprise
Sep 17, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: SAK want a bluechew?
Sep 17, 2019 1:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know what Bluechew is 
Sep 17, 2019 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Its gum
Sep 17, 2019 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat like 8 of them lol
Sep 17, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk cinnamon in chili? I'm not sure I would like that... I would try it but it sounds weird lol
Sep 17, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-review/


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 18, 2019)

Sep 17, 2019 4:05 AM - kenenthk: $20 I gotta debate of a good beard or a good time with my ex
Sep 17, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=HoneyComb-LX2K-Sep-Perf
Sep 17, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Ex gives sex?
Sep 17, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For 20 dollars she makes you holler
Sep 17, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk I found a job for you.. https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-burmese-python-hunters-job-bounty
Sep 17, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They pay a lot of money for you too catch snakes lol
Sep 17, 2019 4:27 AM - kenenthk: Can I live in your house?
Sep 17, 2019 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Lol https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/leaving-neverland-michael-jacksons-estate-is-livid-over-the-documentarys-emmy-win.html/
Sep 17, 2019 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol at least they didn't call the documentary "Touched by the king of pop in the never land"
Sep 17, 2019 5:03 AM - kenenthk: Or kid cudi
Sep 17, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon famous poeple edition
Sep 17, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby needs to be in it
Sep 17, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cosby used roofie... It was super effective
Sep 17, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk did I tell you my Bill Cosby joke? Lol
Sep 17, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What do Bill Cosby and Santa Claus have in common?
Sep 17, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They both only come when your sleeping
Sep 17, 2019 5:09 AM - kenenthk: I thought jail time for raping parents
Sep 17, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: Psi I just found my vaping alternative
Sep 17, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: https://cubancrafters.com/chocolate-cigar-chocolate-flavored-cigars-4-x-26-bundle-of-25/ it's still legal to buy online 
Sep 17, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get some vodka and cranberry juice to go with it
Sep 17, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enjoy 
Sep 17, 2019 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Can I place it with thc and sell it for 10+ years and not get in trouble until mid start dying?
Sep 17, 2019 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Kids
Sep 17, 2019 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they do that already it's called a blunt
Sep 17, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But hmmm maybe go cheaper and keep the tobacco and just dip the whole thing in Crystal Meth... Ooorrrr bedazzle it with meth crystals call it The Dark Crystal Gar
Sep 17, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/q4yu2bbvnzm31.jpg
Sep 17, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: No its gotta be legal already
Sep 17, 2019 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok then just bath salts lol
Sep 17, 2019 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bath salts and spice could call it the KFC Blunt
Sep 17, 2019 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 11 herbs and spices lol
Sep 17, 2019 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/16/20869185/google-stadia-android-tv-roadmap
Sep 17, 2019 6:47 AM - kenenthk: Stalldia
Sep 17, 2019 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Google Force Now
Sep 17, 2019 8:02 AM - kenenthk: Is my life really that down hill I gotta apply at walmart as a stocker 
Sep 17, 2019 8:13 AM - Ericthegreat: Start practicing software engineering
Sep 17, 2019 8:13 AM - Ericthegreat: You can start on freeCodeCamp see how you like it.
Sep 17, 2019 8:15 AM - Ericthegreat: I'd recommend starting classes too but some people get a job with just freeCodeCamp
Sep 17, 2019 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/soyo-h310c-skylake-coffee-lake-cpus,38614.html
Sep 17, 2019 8:50 AM - kenenthk: They're building a code ninja right by where I live lol
Sep 17, 2019 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Fucking kids have it easy now days
Sep 17, 2019 8:53 AM - kenenthk: Even then devel even have it hard. Do this job you're fires it's not a steady career choice
Sep 17, 2019 8:53 AM - kenenthk: Developers
Sep 17, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Writing code is a hard career no doubt about it
Sep 17, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like being an athlete sure some make insane money but the other 99.9999999% make shit
Sep 17, 2019 9:26 AM - kenenthk: Just work for twitter whenever they finally decide yo remove character limits
Sep 17, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 17, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the real money is making the next flappy bird on Android
Sep 17, 2019 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard at one point the guy was making like 5K a day or something on it
Sep 17, 2019 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a game like Simon but with fart noises
Sep 17, 2019 9:49 AM - kenenthk: I could make an app like that and title it gamerzmum and just be a werid child yelling at his mom for busting him watching porn
Sep 17, 2019 12:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Link's Awakening remake leaked 
Sep 17, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice
Sep 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Newegg just sent me an email about a 20% off sale on a Skytech PC
Sep 17, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The "Archangel"
Sep 17, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/1VK-005B-000E1?Item=1VK-005B-000E1&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL091719&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091719-_-EMC-091719-Index-_-GamingDesktops-_-1VK-005B-000E1-S6A1A
Sep 17, 2019 12:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no word on shipping for it 
Sep 17, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think they are keeping it for themselves lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They using it for playing RTX Minecraft lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't even have an RTX GPU though 
Sep 17, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's whats taking so long to ship it lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2-3 frames a second is going to be a long game 
Sep 17, 2019 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they up my internet speed.... getting like 20MB's a second on a download
Sep 17, 2019 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like ~160mbps
Sep 17, 2019 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that 4.4GB file only took like 2 minutes lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am supposed to be on 100/100
Sep 17, 2019 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not complaining lol
Sep 17, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spiderman looks weird... like a 24FPS video encoded to 60FPS and it gets that sort of jitter look
Sep 17, 2019 1:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LlgcRSF.jpg
Sep 17, 2019 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Link's Awakening remake leaked  < Finished the first dungeon of this now, so far I'm not 100% a fan. I still don't like the art style, it looks good but it's just not for me so meh whatever. But the real problems IMO are A) The performance is fucking awful, it drops FPS basically all the time
Sep 17, 2019 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And B) There's this blur on the top and bottom of the screen in the overworld which looks fucking awful
Sep 17, 2019 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You lose detail on like 1/3 of the screen because of this blur that's there
Sep 17, 2019 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not there for dungeons and in buildings, which is good, but in the overworld that's just disappointing
Sep 17, 2019 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iCkfikOZd4
Sep 17, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeKQPIp4i8g
Sep 17, 2019 8:22 PM - Veho: That blur in the game, do you think they were trying to create a tilt/shift effect or something? Or were they just skimping on the polygons?
Sep 17, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In Quake?
Sep 17, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I did not post that video... Lol
Sep 17, 2019 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea Veho, but it looks shit IMO > https://i.imgur.com/Z5vy3GY.jpg
Sep 17, 2019 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess I'd say the second one to help with fps
Sep 17, 2019 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it didn't work cuz it's laggy as fuck lol
Sep 17, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really I think they did attempt to do a tilt shift, but it just didn't...work well
Sep 17, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the blurred bit takes up way too much of the image to work properly
Sep 17, 2019 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love pixel filters on retro stuff hate it on new stuff
Sep 17, 2019 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Havent had creame cheese and a beagle in so long
Sep 17, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But have you ever had cream cheese on your cheerio?
Sep 17, 2019 9:56 PM - KingVamp: Random yo!
Sep 17, 2019 9:57 PM - kenenthk: Just your mums
Sep 17, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/developers-cash-in-by-selling-their-switch-games-for-pe-1838184195
Sep 17, 2019 10:13 PM - kenenthk: I may pop a switch light if this interview goes well
Sep 17, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For pe...nises?
Sep 17, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 17, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk get a 3DS instead 
Sep 17, 2019 10:25 PM - Flame: i agree psio, but has to be "New 3DS" or "New 2DS"
Sep 17, 2019 10:25 PM - Flame: put CFW on it... and you good to go
Sep 17, 2019 10:25 PM - kenenthk: It ain't new of its discontinued 
Sep 17, 2019 10:25 PM - kenenthk: If
Sep 17, 2019 10:26 PM - Flame: its not discontinued yet? is it?
Sep 17, 2019 10:26 PM - Flame: buy new i mean new model not OG model
Sep 17, 2019 10:26 PM - kenenthk: If it's not being sold in store doesnt that count as discounted?
Sep 17, 2019 10:30 PM - Flame: which sate do you live in?
Sep 17, 2019 10:30 PM - Flame: Mississippi?
Sep 17, 2019 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Ks cant find any new 3ds in store or online
Sep 17, 2019 10:31 PM - kenenthk: 2ds sure but who wants a 2ds
Sep 17, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new 2ds is better than the shitty 3ds
Sep 17, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz this is 2019, we can say the 3d on the 3ds is shit ;O;
Sep 17, 2019 10:32 PM - Flame: "New 2DS" is great
Sep 17, 2019 10:32 PM - Flame: i have a new 2ds
Sep 18, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the New 3DS XL 
Sep 18, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the 3D on that one depending on the game is pretty good lol
Sep 18, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/sandisk-128gb-microsdxc/p/N82E16820175007?Item=N82E16820175007&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL091719&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091719-_-EMC-091719-Index-_-MemoryCards-_-20175007-S2A4B
Sep 18, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one of these to go with it and a bunch of emulators and games it makes a nice machine.
Sep 18, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B428M7F/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Seriously a great deal.
Sep 18, 2019 1:17 AM - kenenthk: The it 2 camrips look pretty decent
Sep 18, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: I guess putting direct ads in camrips is a thing now
Sep 18, 2019 1:37 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 18, 2019 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Dead box
Sep 18, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh just got too work lol
Sep 18, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/u7vkdsdna7n31.jpg
Sep 18, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Random game related thought.... The convention of elements ring in Diablo III would be more attractive if it offered immunity to a random element rather than more damage added to a random element
Sep 18, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should play a steam game when I get home maybe Dirt Rally or something
Sep 18, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-dual-core-am4-apu-deal-sale,40423.html
Sep 18, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2019/09/17/pittsburgh-doctor-claims-antonio-brown-repeatedly-farted-in-his-face-owes-him-11500/
Sep 18, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 19, 2019)

Sep 18, 2019 5:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/INAJkt1.mp4
Sep 18, 2019 5:54 AM - Veho: Drama queen snake.
Sep 18, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZS3O7NQ.mp4
Sep 18, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn bowling robot of death
Sep 18, 2019 6:05 AM - kenenthk: I hate randomly falling asleep
Sep 18, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: Narcolepsy?
Sep 18, 2019 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Notgivingafucklepsy
Sep 18, 2019 6:35 AM - Veho: If you hate it so much you really should start giving a fuck.
Sep 18, 2019 6:36 AM - kenenthk: That's life isnt it
Sep 18, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4RJSi3w.mp4
Sep 18, 2019 6:43 AM - kenenthk: I dont see why that couldnt be a gif
Sep 18, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: gifs have horrible compression, a gif of that size would be hueg.
Sep 18, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hZDBJsL.mp4
Sep 18, 2019 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/kUIglY9
Sep 18, 2019 7:19 AM - kenenthk: Liek gamerzmums
Sep 18, 2019 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/oracle-raspberry-pi-supercomputer,40412.html
Sep 18, 2019 7:51 AM - kenenthk: Does it vape
Sep 18, 2019 7:56 AM - Veho: It runs 1060 Retroarches simultaneously.
Sep 18, 2019 8:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KwKxxGA
Sep 18, 2019 8:01 AM - Veho: It doesn't vape, but when the cooling fails, it smokes.
Sep 18, 2019 8:17 AM - kenenthk: Regulate it
Sep 18, 2019 8:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s7uOJLg.jpg
Sep 18, 2019 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/tUjQoxK
Sep 18, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/kB6JCaA
Sep 18, 2019 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.delish.com/food-news/a29086637/pizza-hut-cheez-it-stuffed-pizza-review/
Sep 18, 2019 9:11 AM - Veho: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
Sep 18, 2019 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds good not sure if it is lol
Sep 18, 2019 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably my curiosity will get the better of me and I'll let you know if they are good lol
Sep 18, 2019 9:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea same here, it's probably just gonna taste like pizza hut though....
Sep 18, 2019 9:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm like the one one that doesnt like cheese its
Sep 18, 2019 9:53 AM - kenenthk: Only
Sep 18, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: ken is intolerant.
Sep 18, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5v9i04XsqU
Sep 18, 2019 10:15 AM - kenenthk: Blame vaping
Sep 18, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He's more mod than man now...
Sep 18, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: At least he smells nice.
Sep 18, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: I hope.
Sep 18, 2019 10:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xDu55oE.gif
Sep 18, 2019 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 18, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: not even melted cheese?
Sep 18, 2019 8:30 PM - Veho: Cheese-scented vape?
Sep 18, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUuYlZcqx8k
Sep 18, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sour Cream and Onion Vape!!! (Veho you invented a whole new market... Diet vapes)
Sep 18, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Market vapes with food flavors so people on a diet can get calorie free flavor... lol
Sep 18, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fastcompany.com/90247896/these-10-market-trends-turned-wellness-into-a-4-2-trillion-global-industry
Sep 18, 2019 8:40 PM - Flame: say no to smoking kids
Sep 18, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: I don't smoke kids.
Sep 18, 2019 8:50 PM - Flame: drugs?
Sep 18, 2019 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Smok'em Peace Pipe 
Sep 18, 2019 8:59 PM - Flame: oh SAK is on all the drugs for sure
Sep 18, 2019 9:29 PM - MicmasH_W: Smoking kids is Flame’s job as a moderator
Sep 18, 2019 9:57 PM - Flame: I only teach kids the truth
Sep 18, 2019 9:57 PM - Flame: and the truth is epic games suck
Sep 18, 2019 9:58 PM - Seriel: but do they suck as much as smoking?
Sep 18, 2019 9:58 PM - Flame: much more
Sep 18, 2019 10:10 PM - Seriel: understandable
Sep 18, 2019 10:11 PM - MicmasH_W: fortnite isn’t healthy at all
Sep 18, 2019 10:11 PM - MicmasH_W: try qauke 3 instead
Sep 18, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Epic games gave me cancer  lol
Sep 18, 2019 10:13 PM - Seriel: epic games gave me lung cancer
Sep 18, 2019 10:14 PM - Seriel: smoking gave me brain cancer though so i think we're even
Sep 18, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 18, 2019 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, a bit after a year and a half of use, my HP Ryzen laptop has had it's first bit of hardware damage 
Sep 18, 2019 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The touch screen has a nice long crack in it lol
Sep 18, 2019 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So not a big deal, just disabled the touch screen and all is fine lol
Sep 18, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, it's not something you can cheaply replace because the screen and the touchscreen are all basically one assembly
Sep 18, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it costs a whopping fucking $220 for the replacement part 
Sep 18, 2019 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can almost buy a used Ryzen 5 2500u laptop for like $100 more 
Sep 18, 2019 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish I had $2500 to put down on that dual screen Asus laptop thing LTT reviewed a few days ago lol
Sep 18, 2019 11:57 PM - Sicklyboy: owo
Sep 19, 2019 12:37 AM - DinohScene: uwu
Sep 19, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qNSjqiyA_g
Sep 19, 2019 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Gucking Wendy's cheated me out my fries 
Sep 19, 2019 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Fucking*
Sep 19, 2019 12:57 AM - Itzumi: wait what happened
Sep 19, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snctjvOsJTE
Sep 19, 2019 3:30 AM - kenenthk: I want my fries
Sep 19, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wendy eats them even as we speak lol
Sep 19, 2019 3:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/8795567/


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 20, 2019)

Sep 19, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: I have totinos in the oven to make up for it
Sep 19, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pjmedia.com/trending/writer-freaks-out-over-people-eating-delicious-chick-fil-a-theyre-eating-fried-chicken-spitefully/
Sep 19, 2019 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk go eat chick fil a, you can eat chicken every day.
Sep 19, 2019 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Word.
Sep 19, 2019 6:12 AM - Veho: I love a good pissy fight between biased assholes.
Sep 19, 2019 6:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h0OnD9v.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho it is entertaining
Sep 19, 2019 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel they could go on Jerry Springer
Sep 19, 2019 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "He claims straight poeple eat chick fil a too hurt gay poeple.... Also Aliens have abducted his pet hamster to use in alien anal probes...."
Sep 19, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RVHCT51
Sep 19, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/vTtMTud
Sep 19, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Rz9BitD.mp4
Sep 19, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol with our news channel 8 ouja board?
Sep 19, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone could make a pretty funny movie combine some Florida Man news stories and some news bloopers
Sep 19, 2019 8:00 AM - Veho: Make a horror movie based on Florida Man titles.
Sep 19, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/zWbYFiP
Sep 19, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that could work too
Sep 19, 2019 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2019/06/25/home-security-camera-catches-florida-man-pooping-in-strangers-driveway/amp/
Sep 19, 2019 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First he marks his territory then he comes back...
Sep 19, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://usatoday.com/2348846001
Sep 19, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/2348846001
Sep 19, 2019 8:33 AM - Veho: "Welcome to USA TODAY NETWORK’S EUROPEAN UNION EXPERIENCE"
Sep 19, 2019 8:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/srSxJvD.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 8:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hvelKY4.mp4
Sep 19, 2019 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 19, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: NO U
Sep 19, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Sep 19, 2019 12:35 PM - Skelletonike: What is life .-.
Sep 19, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: Baby don't hurt me.
Sep 19, 2019 12:37 PM - Skelletonike: Not wondering about love but rather life. Welp, life can be just as depressing I guess. =O
Sep 19, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know the rules and so do I
Sep 19, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/amd-ryzen-threadripper-3000-32-core-cpu-leak-shows-it-dominating-the-2990wx
Sep 19, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32 cores and 64 threads sounds dreamy lol
Sep 19, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI for real 
Sep 19, 2019 5:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH_4G3MXPRo
Sep 19, 2019 6:32 PM - Veho: I has a beer.
Sep 19, 2019 6:36 PM - Veho: Also I'm watching VH1 and "Best of the '00s" is on, and I could have sworn those songs came out two, maybe three years ago, no more. Five on the outside. I'm having a midlife crisis.
Sep 19, 2019 6:45 PM - Flame: midlife? its the end old chap.....
Sep 19, 2019 6:47 PM - Veho: #ded
Sep 19, 2019 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 19, 2019 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's OK Veho I remember the 70's quite vividly 
Sep 19, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And Disco when it was popular lol
Sep 19, 2019 6:50 PM - Flame: That's OK psio I remember the 90's quite vividly ;O;
Sep 19, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame enjoy the 2060's 
Sep 19, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depending on how long you live lol
Sep 19, 2019 6:52 PM - Veho: Were you even born then, Flame?
Sep 19, 2019 6:52 PM - Flame: HAHAHA! i plan to enjoy the 70's
Sep 19, 2019 6:53 PM - Flame: 2070
Sep 19, 2019 6:53 PM - Flame: i was born on 30 Dec 1999
Sep 19, 2019 6:53 PM - Veho: My brain in a jar plans to enjoy the 70s.
Sep 19, 2019 6:54 PM - Veho: Oh, so you witnessed Dec 31st 1999, that's more of the 90s than anyone needs.
Sep 19, 2019 6:54 PM - Veho: You're good.
Sep 19, 2019 6:54 PM - Flame: im a 90's baby
Sep 19, 2019 6:55 PM - Flame: hashtag
Sep 19, 2019 6:55 PM - Veho: #badbitch
Sep 19, 2019 6:56 PM - Flame: im joking i was born in 1988 7th Feb
Sep 19, 2019 6:58 PM - Flame: 
Sep 19, 2019 6:58 PM - Veho: LOL U OLD
Sep 19, 2019 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Sep 19, 2019 6:59 PM - Veho: Shame on Flame
Sep 19, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh he can have my walker when he pries it from my cold dead hands!!!
Sep 19, 2019 6:59 PM - Flame: LOL!
Sep 19, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will probably invent immortality like 3 days after I die lol
Sep 19, 2019 7:00 PM - Veho: My mouse is acting screwy again.
Sep 19, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try sicking the cat on it?
Sep 19, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Great now all I can think about is Tom and Jerry cartoons lol
Sep 19, 2019 7:01 PM - Veho: I've dropped it a few hundred times, and every time that happens it develops a weird tic, like registering the middle click as a right click or something like that.
Sep 19, 2019 7:02 PM - Veho: And then it fixes itself after a few days for some reason.
Sep 19, 2019 7:02 PM - Veho: Fucking weird.
Sep 19, 2019 7:03 PM - Veho: So anyway I dropped it again today and it fixed the left click glitch but now the scroll is wonky again.
Sep 19, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like you need to take it apart and probably clean the micro switches
Sep 19, 2019 7:03 PM - Veho: The sad thing is that it still works so I don't have an excuse to buy a new one.
Sep 19, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never buy something if I haven't at least tried to fix the old one... lol
Sep 19, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That being said my ratio of success is rather low.. lol
Sep 19, 2019 7:04 PM - Veho: I'm afraid that if I take it apart I'll just wreck it.
Sep 19, 2019 7:10 PM - Veho: Enough about my shortcomings please.
Sep 19, 2019 7:10 PM - Veho: "Short comings" AKA premature ejaculations  
Sep 19, 2019 7:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FeVr9fq.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 7:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 19, 2019 7:19 PM - Veho: Go away.
Sep 19, 2019 7:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not nice Veho 
Sep 19, 2019 7:33 PM - Veho: When was I ever nice?
Sep 19, 2019 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 19, 2019 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're always nice to Psi
Sep 19, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: Really? Psi, am I nice to you?
Sep 19, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think so
Sep 19, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But then again I am not Sonic Angel Knight  lol
Sep 19, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JWwU1if
Sep 19, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4halg2kzPms
Sep 19, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-49660-6
Sep 19, 2019 8:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 19, 2019 8:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You shouldn't say that in public
Sep 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am enjoying the hell out of this Youtube TV thing
Sep 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: totally worth 50 bucks a month
Sep 19, 2019 8:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qdHI90L.mp4
Sep 19, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The killer feature is the unlimited DVR you can just keep adding and adding and adding... lol
Sep 19, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G8uIKTq
Sep 19, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4FSJutP
Sep 19, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nttgGAR.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/f56T8ot.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/14emIAr.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SJK59Mj.jpg
Sep 19, 2019 9:18 PM - Flame: you know psio i dont think those snakes are really snakes
Sep 19, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 19, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U33vFVX
Sep 19, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I agree Flame, I can tell from some of the pixels and from seeing quite a few shops in my time 
Sep 19, 2019 9:56 PM - Flame: 
Sep 19, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit the gameboy pi thing people finally replied to my emails like a week after I sent them 
Sep 19, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr "our parts shit got delivered to the wrong place so shit won't ship out until two-three weeks from now!"
Sep 19, 2019 10:08 PM - Flame: which gameboy pi thing
Sep 19, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-zero-ez-gbz-diy-kit/ < This kit thing
Sep 19, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was supposed to ship like...middle of August
Sep 19, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We got the review confirmation like...July 2nd or 3rd or something?
Sep 19, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still, not as long as daddy Skytech is taking with my PC 
Sep 19, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Waiting since May 15th 
Sep 19, 2019 10:13 PM - Flame: dude i thought i had loads of orders which i couldn't keep track off
Sep 19, 2019 10:42 PM - Coto: fucking google, all it does is to suggest wrong stuff.
Sep 19, 2019 10:44 PM - Coto: it wasn't like that in 2009, i remember at worst it could throw wrong results
Sep 19, 2019 10:44 PM - Coto: now all it does is to entangle your subject into either fantasy or trends
Sep 19, 2019 10:45 PM - Coto: effectively scoping your results to what happens locally country-wise, or trends
Sep 19, 2019 10:47 PM - Coto: nullifying any kind of afterthought
Sep 19, 2019 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: use duckduckgo?
Sep 19, 2019 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't do any of that
Sep 19, 2019 11:37 PM - Coto: go fuck yourself?
Sep 20, 2019 12:17 AM - kenenthk: Fucking FedEx didn't deliver my package
Sep 20, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I got my 2700X today but waiting for the mobo to arrive
Sep 20, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SY8CMTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Gonna be my woman's PC lol
Sep 20, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only like 9 more days lol
Sep 20, 2019 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Coto remind me never to help you again
Sep 20, 2019 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 20, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MAFLOZy.jpg
Sep 20, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Your moms my pc
Sep 20, 2019 1:58 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/C6SZa5U8sIg hard to believe this is fan made
Sep 20, 2019 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/news/81967-samsung-unveils-pcie-40-ssds-never-die.html
Sep 20, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The whole SSD wearing out thing is kind of odd to me...
Sep 20, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I understand nothing lasts forever and electrons have mass and wear on stuff but like CPUs can last like 40 years and stuff
Sep 20, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.oregonlive.com/trending/2019/09/stop-the-chicken-sandwich-arms-race-before-we-destroy-ourselves-commentary.html
Sep 20, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 21, 2019)

Sep 20, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-3500x-3500-6-core-cpu-benchmarks-prices-specs-leak/
Sep 20, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my wife a 2700X for 197 I'm thinking that 8 cores and 16 threads even being one gen back is a better deal
Sep 20, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worse single core performance but still good
Sep 20, 2019 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: no
Sep 20, 2019 4:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: you absolutely should go zen 2
Sep 20, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Rambo-First-Blood-Blu-ray-Digital/dp/B00ZPH4SOC/ref=asc_df_B00ZPH4SOC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312150961364&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11460517637469621838&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1014984&hvtargid=pla-569886390703&psc=1
Sep 20, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol why is there an RPG round in the M60....
Sep 20, 2019 5:11 AM - Lilith Valentine: Finally, someone let me out of my cage
Sep 20, 2019 5:30 AM - Veho: Is it safe to assume you are counting no age?
Sep 20, 2019 5:31 AM - Lilith Valentine: Damn right! Because I’ve been reverted back to my demon state .-.
Sep 20, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Demonic possession is like a time share condo lol
Sep 20, 2019 5:47 AM - Lilith Valentine: Nope, just a shapeshifting demon. True form revealed tonight thanks to Area 51 fucking up my powers.
Sep 20, 2019 5:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look guys, Is Lilith. 
Sep 20, 2019 5:49 AM - Lilith Valentine: Shit, where?
Sep 20, 2019 5:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You 
Sep 20, 2019 5:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your birthday was also last month. Where you been? 
Sep 20, 2019 5:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: Locked up in Area 51
Sep 20, 2019 5:52 AM - Lilith Valentine: Some early raider was able to break me out and I was able to teleport my ass out of there
Sep 20, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Area 69 is more fun lol
Sep 20, 2019 5:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm... okay? 
Sep 20, 2019 5:53 AM - Kyouhei: Area 42 is where the real aliens are.
Sep 20, 2019 5:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I prefer area 7, because 7 is a lucky number 
Sep 20, 2019 5:54 AM - Kyouhei: Area 51 is just a decoy site designed by the Big 9 of the intergalactic union.
Sep 20, 2019 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if aliens are on the bermuda triangle? 
Sep 20, 2019 5:54 AM - Kyouhei: The Bermuda Triangle is a square
Sep 20, 2019 5:55 AM - Kyouhei: the magnetic interference made surveys inaccurate
Sep 20, 2019 5:55 AM - Lilith Valentine: It’s also the place where they stored me and Steve, the time traveler trying to warn us about president Musk
Sep 20, 2019 5:55 AM - Kyouhei: Ah, so that's where Steve went!
Sep 20, 2019 5:56 AM - Kyouhei: He visited me like 8 years ago, we chatted for a bit
Sep 20, 2019 5:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: He should hopefully be out soon
Sep 20, 2019 5:57 AM - Kyouhei: then he just vanished right as he was answering my question about VR games in 2050
Sep 20, 2019 5:57 AM - Kyouhei: 
Sep 20, 2019 5:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: I don’t know how they did it though, but I am kind of stuck in my base demon form. So yeah, that’s a thing now
Sep 20, 2019 5:57 AM - Kyouhei: Tell him I still want to see those blueprints, if he doesn't mind!
Sep 20, 2019 5:58 AM - Kyouhei: On a less maddening note
Sep 20, 2019 5:59 AM - Kyouhei: Are any of you knowledgeable about Yahoo JP Auctions?
Sep 20, 2019 5:59 AM - Kyouhei: Namely digital wares being delivered(game codes etc)
Sep 20, 2019 6:00 AM - Lilith Valentine: I don’t know where he is. When I teleported back, I found that I am contracted to a new place and human. I like this new human, she’s nice
Sep 20, 2019 6:02 AM - Lilith Valentine: I do not have that knowledge
Sep 20, 2019 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See this is what caused the time loop and trying to fix that caused the whole Barinstien bears thing....
Sep 20, 2019 6:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 20, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta stop messing with time before we wind up with something worse
Sep 20, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lizard poeple are going to be pissed
Sep 20, 2019 6:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: I didn’t talk much to Steve. I spent most of my time whining and crying about not being fondled by said lizard people.
Sep 20, 2019 6:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SB0BhEh
Sep 20, 2019 6:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: Apparently I “made it weird” because I was, “clearly enjoying it.”
Sep 20, 2019 6:10 AM - Lilith Valentine: A lot has happened in these past couple of months
Sep 20, 2019 6:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 20, 2019 6:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You got a year older. Because your birthday was last month. 
Sep 20, 2019 6:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: Wooo~ but I ain’t counting no age
Sep 20, 2019 7:10 AM - kenenthk: Dicks
Sep 20, 2019 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's what kennenthk eats for dinner.
Sep 20, 2019 8:05 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9dc5f3OUGY&feature=youtu.be
Sep 20, 2019 8:07 AM - kenenthk: Your mom has a dick?
Sep 20, 2019 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if you have to ask....
Sep 20, 2019 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33008737693.html?pid=808_0000_0131&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.33008737693&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=8738amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1568967488236&gclid=null
Sep 20, 2019 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kennenthk I dropped direct TV now and switched to YouTube TV it's excellent!!!
Sep 20, 2019 8:36 AM - Veho: And you're paying $50 per month for it?
Sep 20, 2019 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Sep 20, 2019 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Between that and Netflix and Amazon that covers all the paid TV stuff
Sep 20, 2019 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and Philo but I'm gonna cancel that
Sep 20, 2019 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: YouTube TV has way more channels and unlimited DVR vs the same price Direct TV Now less channels and a 20 hour DVR
Sep 20, 2019 8:46 AM - Veho: So on top of the $50, you're also paying how much for Netflix and Amazon?
Sep 20, 2019 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 12 bucks each lol
Sep 20, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just learned that the YouTube DVR thing only holds stuff for 9 months....  
Sep 20, 2019 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Between the 3 services though you would be hard pressed to not find something to watch lol
Sep 20, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly it's just for my wife and grandson.... If it was just me I could live with the free stuff like Pluto TV YouTube and the Roku channel
Sep 20, 2019 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not saying I don't use it but I wouldn't spend that kind of money solely on me lol
Sep 20, 2019 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Psi give me your youtube account
Sep 20, 2019 8:54 AM - kenenthk: I'll just occasionally upload gay porn
Sep 20, 2019 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but that might happen. Lol
Sep 20, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as I can monotize it kennenthk lol
Sep 20, 2019 8:56 AM - kenenthk: You seem like you trust me more than my ex
Sep 20, 2019 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 20, 2019 8:56 AM - kenenthk: I clocked in a good 10 hours of sleep
Sep 20, 2019 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Going to miss that when I go back to work again
Sep 20, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I had like 6 maybe
Sep 20, 2019 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You should be a security guard kenenthk
Sep 20, 2019 8:58 AM - kenenthk: That means talking to people
Sep 20, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It pays well and you get to occasionally taser poeple
Sep 20, 2019 9:00 AM - kenenthk: I got a buddy that's a securitas supervisor just waiting for him fire someone
Sep 20, 2019 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See that sounds good
Sep 20, 2019 9:03 AM - kenenthk: I really dislike uniforms tho
Sep 20, 2019 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The gun makes up for it lol
Sep 20, 2019 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Razer gun
Sep 20, 2019 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Tazer
Sep 20, 2019 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just had a lady she wasn't wearing anything under her dress lol
Sep 20, 2019 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't have a taser  just a Glock 17
Sep 20, 2019 9:05 AM - kenenthk: https://tenor.com/view/officer-doofy-salute-doofy-gilmore-scary-movie-gif-12729976
Sep 20, 2019 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's kind of annoying that my only option is lethal force
Sep 20, 2019 9:05 AM - kenenthk: Was she hot
Sep 20, 2019 9:06 AM - kenenthk: Remember psi black people are just like you 
Sep 20, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol she was cute but I dont want to get firs
Sep 20, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fired
Sep 20, 2019 9:09 AM - kenenthk: I can just imagine then fun I'll have with my supervisor because he is black old highschool friend so I'll get away with it 
Sep 20, 2019 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/20/tcl-6-series-4k-2019/
Sep 20, 2019 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm the supervisor tonight lol
Sep 20, 2019 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 minutes my unarmed helper arrives
Sep 20, 2019 9:11 AM - kenenthk: TCL stands for the crappy life
Sep 20, 2019 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably
Sep 20, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love working this entrance it's maternity ward so just lots of women
Sep 20, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of them exploding but what ever lol
Sep 20, 2019 9:17 AM - Veho: Exploding?
Sep 20, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: Are yu sure you work in a hospital and not a Weyland-Yutani research facility?
Sep 20, 2019 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they look like they swallowed bombs lol
Sep 20, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe if they swallowed they wouldn't look like the do
Sep 20, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 20, 2019 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Sep 20, 2019 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Well that was the crappiest $50 I had to spend
Sep 20, 2019 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Exploding women? It was easier to find Hitler then dealing with exploding women
Sep 20, 2019 10:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cL5cCFz.mp4
Sep 20, 2019 10:54 AM - Veho: Observe the guy in the background.
Sep 20, 2019 11:11 AM - Ericthegreat: Legend
Sep 20, 2019 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/SoyBQbi
Sep 20, 2019 11:47 AM - Veho: A society that communicates exclusively in memes.
Sep 20, 2019 12:28 PM - Veho: Well, are you Yanks gonna storm the place or what?
Sep 20, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda hope the nut jobs do... pure entertainment lol
Sep 20, 2019 12:38 PM - Flame: i hope so too
Sep 20, 2019 12:38 PM - Flame: i wish we could watch it live
Sep 20, 2019 12:39 PM - Flame: would need popcorn tho
Sep 20, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: Green popcorn, topical.
Sep 20, 2019 12:42 PM - kenenthk: I wish we could watch takashi 69 in court live
Sep 20, 2019 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Cant wait for the movies
Sep 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Woot I got 3 months of Xbox Game Pass for PC for free 
Sep 20, 2019 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have that for pc?
Sep 20, 2019 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's like Xbox gold sort of but for PC lol
Sep 20, 2019 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too me it's like Netflix PC games
Sep 20, 2019 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-game-pass/pc-games
Sep 20, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have that for pc? < They released it just before E3 this year. Got a pretty decent selection of games, too
Sep 20, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far it's still worth the $5 I pay a month
Sep 20, 2019 5:11 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZBk_Hb-X0w feel bad for people that spent 1k on this
Sep 20, 2019 5:12 PM - kenenthk: or was it 2
Sep 20, 2019 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: $5 isn't bad
Sep 20, 2019 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want the games
Sep 20, 2019 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: humble monthly still seems better to me cause you get to keep the games, which you don't with game pass right?
Sep 20, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you don't keep them
Sep 20, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it'll end up being $10 a month after their "beta" period ends, whenever that's supposed to happen
Sep 20, 2019 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But even then it's still pretty worth, with the games they give
Sep 20, 2019 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Outer Worlds will be on it at launch, Halo MCC PC port will, they put Gears 5 on it, etc etc
Sep 20, 2019 5:31 PM - kenenthk: Blair witch game actually looks pretty fun
Sep 20, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, it was pretty boring for like 75% of it
Sep 20, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't until the very end that it was "spooky", and wasn't even that spooky
Sep 20, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The story was also shit
Sep 20, 2019 5:34 PM - kenenthk: You mean a game that's actually less boring than the movie? ;O
Sep 20, 2019 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Just wait for part 2 the plots just having sex in the woods and doing drugs
Sep 20, 2019 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Well balls looked like I paid $19 for a phat Glod ps3
Sep 20, 2019 7:23 PM - Flame: damn you got conned !
Sep 20, 2019 7:24 PM - Flame: the real one's are gold
Sep 20, 2019 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: I made moscow mule
Sep 20, 2019 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cheers guys
Sep 20, 2019 7:26 PM - Flame: cheers
Sep 20, 2019 7:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G7l31O9.png
Sep 20, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: I might try making a new drink every time just for fun
Sep 20, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: But this is my favorite so far of the drinks I've made
Sep 20, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: With spicy ginger beer, which is a bit tricky to find here
Sep 20, 2019 8:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fAUnaBn.jpg
Sep 20, 2019 8:45 PM - kenenthk: I'd really like to know what dick head thought this was a good fix. https://imgur.com/a/2Pk7Jlg
Sep 20, 2019 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Just went through the plastic luckily  hope it just needs new thermal paste I'm amazed they even got it back together
Sep 20, 2019 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ken, hey at least it doesn't reach the bottom
Sep 20, 2019 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it won't damage your furniture
Sep 20, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Yeah there use to be reballers all around my area now I cant find any 
Sep 20, 2019 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're probably just sticking it an oven, reballing requires effort that people after profit aren't willing to spend
Sep 20, 2019 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: in an*
Sep 21, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of a lot of mixed drinks... Where is Depravo...
Sep 21, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying Forza 4 now... with that game pass thing (well not trying it now downloading the 73GB's now) lol
Sep 21, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting close to 12MB's a second so it should only take like an hour or something...
Sep 21, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You should download Blasphemous, fucking great metroidvania
Sep 21, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which isn't on game pass, but I've been putting tons of hours into it and its fucking great
Sep 21, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially the enemy/boss designs, 11/10 some are freaky as fuck
Sep 21, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only bad part is the platforming sucks donkey ass in later areas, but eh oh well lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I will
Sep 21, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything on the game pass that's good? lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean Forza I have wanted to try for a while... lol Not sure about the rest of the whole game pass stuff
Sep 21, 2019 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wargroove is a good turn based tactical RPG, if you like that kind of
Sep 21, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Age of Empires definitive edition, both one and 2 are on there now I think
Sep 21, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gears of War 1, 4, and 5 maybe
Sep 21, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Superhot is great
Sep 21, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shenmue 1 and 2 if you liked Shenmue lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Metro Exodus was ok, you can use that to get all HARD CORE RTX
Sep 21, 2019 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My Time at Portia is a pretty good Harvest Moon/Stardew Valley rip off, if you like that kind of game
Sep 21, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just noticed Shemue I might try it lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I have the one for the Dreamcast.
Sep 21, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Metro has RTX now?
Sep 21, 2019 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kingsway was a fun roguelite that's like...an "OS, but a game!" Type thing that I liked for a couple hours lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might give it a whirl lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also am going to try "West of Loathing" lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Err, since release yeah? Lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was I think the first Ray tracing game that actually pushed RTX cards hard as fuck lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Metro 2030 or something on Steam
Sep 21, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked 2033 and last light much better than Exodus
Sep 21, 2019 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're great games, you should give them playthrough at some point so you can cyka blyat like a real Russian boy ;O;
Sep 21, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 21, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am half way done with 2033
Sep 21, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried Last Light
Sep 21, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 27GB's down so far on Forza lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 22, 2019)

Sep 21, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was fun, I have to admit I like it better than Gran Turismo.
Sep 21, 2019 4:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=b0468ccc8a83e222&from=serp&prevUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.indeed.com%2Fm%2Fjobs%3Fq%3D3rd%2BShift%26l%3DOlathe%252C%2BKS%26aceid%3D%26gclid%3DCjwKCAjw8ZHsBRA6EiwA7hw_sZmhr-IfSdUB3YSj2xpqTESj-BddaPpZN3LN-UIpnkzmFsllIC_X3xoCO-4QAvD_BwE damn that's some serious money
Sep 21, 2019 5:59 AM - Veho: Indeed.
Sep 21, 2019 6:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.forbes.com/sites/lisettevoytko/2019/09/20/2-million-people-said-they-would-storm-area-51but-only-150-showed-up/#28af0ef231b0 lol
Sep 21, 2019 6:31 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck September 20, 2019, 4:15 pm  Processing Exception, Regional Weather Delay  HOUSTON, TX 77041
Sep 21, 2019 7:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4lNBa0l.mp4
Sep 21, 2019 7:40 AM - kenenthk: I havent had a good poo in a while
Sep 21, 2019 8:13 AM - Veho: Define "good poo".
Sep 21, 2019 8:16 AM - kenenthk: Solid yet steady
Sep 21, 2019 8:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pl4xEQc.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 9:02 AM - Ericthegreat: NSFW!
Sep 21, 2019 9:02 AM - Ericthegreat: I am appauled
Sep 21, 2019 9:04 AM - Veho: You turned into Paul?
Sep 21, 2019 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Internet being safe for work lol
Sep 21, 2019 10:31 AM - Veho: If your workplace lets you browse video game forums, it will tolerate a poop erection comic.
Sep 21, 2019 10:36 AM - kenenthk: There use to be a sign at my old work place saying no internet porn allowed
Sep 21, 2019 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone scratched out the No part?
Sep 21, 2019 10:48 AM - Veho: Someone covered it in jizz.
Sep 21, 2019 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Google knows me so well it even plays ads about diarrhea when I have it
Sep 21, 2019 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Magnesium citrate is like tears of the lord
Sep 21, 2019 12:02 PM - Veho: I thought magnesium was a laxative.
Sep 21, 2019 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Diarreahs a good side effect as a laxative
Sep 21, 2019 12:16 PM - Veho: So if you already have diarrhea, why would you take laxatives?
Sep 21, 2019 12:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: Coffee is a laxative too
Sep 21, 2019 12:30 PM - Veho: Yes yes, there are many laxatives.
Sep 21, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Veho it comes out solid then squirts out like a ice cream machine ruining out of ice cream
Sep 21, 2019 12:33 PM - Veho: Ah, the infamous cork poop.
Sep 21, 2019 12:34 PM - kenenthk: You apparently have the luxury of not having to take laxatives often
Sep 21, 2019 12:35 PM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 21, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just think in 40 years you will fondly remember having the reverse problem... lol
Sep 21, 2019 12:41 PM - kenenthk: In 40 years  I want an 18 year old nurse whipping my ass
Sep 21, 2019 12:47 PM - Veho: Whipping or wiping?
Sep 21, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You misspelled wipe
Sep 21, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 21, 2019 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho jinx lol
Sep 21, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Did I? Or was it intended
Sep 21, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or prolapsed
Sep 21, 2019 1:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RShCWPE.mp4
Sep 21, 2019 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Not enough
Sep 21, 2019 1:16 PM - kenenthk: I'm watching the Harry Potter series backwards am I doing it right
Sep 21, 2019 1:28 PM - Coto: there's this cat who locks itself into the kitchen, the door is definitely closed, but she somehow turns the knob, enters and spends an entire fucking night in the kitchen. WTF
Sep 21, 2019 1:29 PM - Coto: i am like no gatita don't do that, and she loves locking herself in the kitchen rofl
Sep 21, 2019 1:38 PM - kenenthk: What type of kitchen is it
Sep 21, 2019 1:52 PM - Coto: the usual kitchen I guess
Sep 21, 2019 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RcVLVnl
Sep 21, 2019 5:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, have you made a plan to raid area 51 yet? 
Sep 21, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UkNvUJM.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic yes it's called working there  lol
Sep 21, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sjcKaLt.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 5:24 PM - Veho: Crop dusting.
Sep 21, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5JSMA9x.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I used to sing Hammer Time when I did it
Sep 21, 2019 5:28 PM - Flame: my farts smell like flowers..
Sep 21, 2019 5:28 PM - Flame: 
Sep 21, 2019 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/K2JJmGB.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 5:38 PM - Veho: Are you browsing some shit-themed meme dump, or are you just in a shitty mood today?
Sep 21, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 21, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/floRqNI.png
Sep 21, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/flRvgYX.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FI4RL9K.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 7:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0ByxyIAWrQ
Sep 21, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e4OwGgE
Sep 21, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D9CP7iY
Sep 21, 2019 8:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bDpt4Qh.jpg
Sep 21, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I can say that is.
Sep 21, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something I've never tried lol
Sep 21, 2019 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Shit
Sep 21, 2019 11:37 PM - Seriel: Yeah I've never tried shit either
Sep 21, 2019 11:37 PM - Seriel: I hear it's not very good
Sep 22, 2019 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Shitting is like the next best thing to sex
Sep 22, 2019 1:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs069dndIYk
Sep 22, 2019 1:52 AM - Flame: its the 22nd here
Sep 22, 2019 1:52 AM - Flame: i dont  remember the 21st night of september...
Sep 22, 2019 1:54 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Then you did it right
Sep 22, 2019 1:55 AM - Flame: ba de ya - say do you remember
Sep 22, 2019 1:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I remember far too much. Not enough alcohol to drown the memories
Sep 22, 2019 1:57 AM - Flame: My thoughts are with you
Sep 22, 2019 1:57 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: BTW, the Rick/Morty GBAtemp Mod meme tickled the hell out of me
Sep 22, 2019 1:58 AM - Flame: lol happy it did
Sep 22, 2019 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vulpes is back 
Sep 22, 2019 2:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm not back, I'm just sill around, and still as quiet as I prefer to be
Sep 22, 2019 2:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *still
Sep 22, 2019 2:06 AM - Flame: Vulpes you are a real legend
Sep 22, 2019 2:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Since I don't have to do any work here, it allows me to do the things I truly love...loke testing Spyro Reignited mods
Sep 22, 2019 2:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/99/3d/d1/993dd15f093ff06ded678f437536fb37.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I finished the Riptos Rage a couple days ago, such a good remaster
Sep 22, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only complaint is they slightly fucked up the physics, the camera, and Sparx's AI feels off
Sep 22, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't like the new model for some of the characters, too, but thankfully you can use old Spyro's lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:10 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It absolutely is, and I agree on the first and last points. I've gotten used to the camera.
Sep 22, 2019 2:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: What I love is the fact that modders are reinstating the old voice lines for Hunter and other characters
Sep 22, 2019 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I got used to it after the first game, but every time I go back to play more it takes me a few minutes to get used to again 
Sep 22, 2019 2:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I can't stand new surfer-brah Hunter
Sep 22, 2019 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The camera, that is
Sep 22, 2019 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's pretty awful
Sep 22, 2019 2:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I can't get used to the controls enough to master the speedways again, yet. But I plan to spend more time on those when I get closer to completing the games
Sep 22, 2019 2:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It's like returning to the Spyro School of Flight
Sep 22, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've 100% 2 and 120% 1
Sep 22, 2019 2:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nice
Sep 22, 2019 2:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: IIRC, 3 is 117% to complete it
Sep 22, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1 took me a while half an hour longer than my usual time to 120%, cuz of the damn physics lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is usually like 3:45, took me 4:19 or something for one
Sep 22, 2019 2:14 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Damn that's fast
Sep 22, 2019 2:14 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: On my first playthrough I'm stopping to smell the roses a lot
Sep 22, 2019 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've played through all three waaaay too much lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My absolute favorite platformers of all time, 3d or 2d
Sep 22, 2019 2:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I can say that about 2 and 3
Sep 22, 2019 2:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I never owned the first chapter
Sep 22, 2019 2:16 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: But they're by far my favorites as well
Sep 22, 2019 2:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: My dad was all about Crash Bandicoot, and I'm all about Spyro
Sep 22, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember my dad bought me the first game when I first got stung by a bee as a wee lad
Sep 22, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I beat it in like a day or two, and made him buy me the other two lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Damn
Sep 22, 2019 2:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I got Ripto's Rage when I was....20 I think?
Sep 22, 2019 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just clicked with me way more than others
Sep 22, 2019 2:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: A really immature drug-fueled 20
Sep 22, 2019 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was 7 I think?
Sep 22, 2019 2:19 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Probably nearly the same year
Sep 22, 2019 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was 2001 or 2002 or something, I remember two and three were in like a combo value pack thing lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:20 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yep
Sep 22, 2019 2:20 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I was 20 in 2000. And that fact looms in my mind like a fucking toxic cloud
Sep 22, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Old fucker
Sep 22, 2019 2:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: yep
Sep 22, 2019 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be 25 in an hour and 40ish minutes lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Now get your scooter off my fucking lawn
Sep 22, 2019 2:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: d00d! Happy birthday!
Sep 22, 2019 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as Frodo and Bilbo Baggins, dontchaknow ;O;
Sep 22, 2019 2:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And only a day off of my sister's birthday.
Sep 22, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had a nasty stomach flu the last couple days, which is great fun
Sep 22, 2019 2:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sounds like a Freudian slip
Sep 22, 2019 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2019 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, mainly puking
Sep 22, 2019 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife had it first, we ended up passing Tom Bombabby around to our parents and my brother for a couple days while she recouped...only to have me get sick just as she was mostly done 
Sep 22, 2019 2:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh get used to that. I'm told that most families have at least one person sick or injured at a time for at least the first nine years
Sep 22, 2019 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol. First time either of us has been this sick in ages though, probably years now at least for me
Sep 22, 2019 2:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The kid will bringing home all kinds of goodies once daycare and preschool are a thing.
Sep 22, 2019 2:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Goddamn I miss that kind of constitution.
Sep 22, 2019 2:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I have a compression band around my chest right now because I dislocated a rib working on my ex'es house two weeks ago.
Sep 22, 2019 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As yes, working on her "house"
Sep 22, 2019 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2019 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I can't remember the last time I had any health issues it's been that long 
Sep 22, 2019 2:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This shout box is broken 
Sep 22, 2019 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly cuz I don't go anywhere ever anymore ;O;
Sep 22, 2019 2:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I scroll up and then it takes me back down here
Sep 22, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It always does that, cuz the shitbox auto scrolls whenever a new message is added
Sep 22, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I believe it does it even when there's no message, just to keep it "real time"
Sep 22, 2019 2:33 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I could have said I was working on her plumbing if I wanted that kind of reaction. But her husband is also my friend, so yeah, just working on her house.
Sep 22, 2019 2:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Had to update some of the faucets to modern standards.
Sep 22, 2019 2:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I gotta get an electrician to replace the old ass fuse box for my house 
Sep 22, 2019 2:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That won't be cheap
Sep 22, 2019 2:35 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Or at least; Don't get it done cheaply
Sep 22, 2019 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hasn't been updated in yeeeeeears, still using good ol' fashion plug fuses 
Sep 22, 2019 2:36 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, I've worked on a few houses like that
Sep 22, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's great, one of then like..melted and somehow didn't trip the fuse a month or two ago cuz of a space heater being accidentally turned up on high, pulling 1500w on a line with a couple other things running lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:37 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: 2 prong groundless outlets in most of the house, and "grounded" outlets that are just tied to the metal box in the wall.....and nothing more,
Sep 22, 2019 2:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sounds like the fuses are performing as intended.
Sep 22, 2019 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We've had a new breaker box for years, but just haven't been able to get around to getting a decent electrician to replace it
Sep 22, 2019 2:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: D00d, as a carpenter I'm telling you: Find A Way.
Sep 22, 2019 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah yeah, just the fun financial "shit going wrong again and again and again" and such
Sep 22, 2019 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Superglue it
Sep 22, 2019 2:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *nods* Yeah, tell me about it
Sep 22, 2019 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We still have to completely reroof the house, that will be first
Sep 22, 2019 2:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I can agree, the roof needs to come first
Sep 22, 2019 2:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How old is this house? 1960s or so?
Sep 22, 2019 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a nice big chunk of our ceiling in the kitchen collapse cuz of a leak that was cleverly hiding
Sep 22, 2019 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 50s
Sep 22, 2019 2:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Ouch
Sep 22, 2019 2:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Still, they built houses to last, back then
Sep 22, 2019 2:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You should have a good frame to build from, there
Sep 22, 2019 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, everything else seems pretty decent
Sep 22, 2019 2:42 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Inside the walls, is it diagonal slats tacked onto the studs? and then plastered over or wallpapered?
Sep 22, 2019 2:42 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Have you cut into any walls yet?
Sep 22, 2019 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We haven't torn down any walls so not sure, but we do know it's plaster walls
Sep 22, 2019 2:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's a great sign. They used better wood in those days.
Sep 22, 2019 2:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And by now it's seasoned well
Sep 22, 2019 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got the house for cheapo, which is nice. Only laid like $65k cuz of a clerical error on the sellers part 
Sep 22, 2019 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was supposed to be more around $90k lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:45 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nice!
Sep 22, 2019 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But he ended up giving it to us for cheapo cuz the guy is old and didn't care much lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How about the location? Suburban or rural? Do you have a yard?
Sep 22, 2019 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Suburban, on a corner lot so a decent ish yard
Sep 22, 2019 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a like 2X2 foot chunk of ceiling fall only back living room the other day lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: THE SKY IS FALLING
Sep 22, 2019 2:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Fuck yeah, corner lot.
Sep 22, 2019 2:47 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: So, is it the sort of corner lot that people might be apt to crash into when driving home drunk?
Sep 22, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only problem is there are like...4 or 5 trees around and the roots have been eating into the pipes for years 
Sep 22, 2019 2:48 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yep. All that's going to need updating *puts on his Contractor hat*
Sep 22, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Roots lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When we first bought the house we had to have a plumber come and clear out the main sewer line
Sep 22, 2019 2:50 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Excellent first step
Sep 22, 2019 2:50 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sounds like it has a septic tank
Sep 22, 2019 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like a shitty job
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, no septic s
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tank*
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Or am I thinking too rural?
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Okay
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Runs into the city sewers
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well sewer line means it has to be at least PVC
Sep 22, 2019 2:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's great. One less thing to worry about right now
Sep 22, 2019 2:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm guessing single or split-level Rancher style?
Sep 22, 2019 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Its a single
Sep 22, 2019 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Two bedrooms, nice basement, decent sized garage
Sep 22, 2019 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, technically three bedrooms cuz we put a wall up on one half of the basement to make a bedroom lol
Sep 22, 2019 2:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How far does the roof overhang the walls? 12, 16, 24, or more inches?
Sep 22, 2019 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But with babby that's been turned into my office
Sep 22, 2019 2:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If you finish a portion of a basement it just counts as another room
Sep 22, 2019 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 IIRC
Sep 22, 2019 2:55 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Ouch
Sep 22, 2019 2:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Okay, do you have any water ingress? moldy places in the house? Musty odors anywhere?
Sep 22, 2019 2:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: With just a 12" overhang, this is going to be a concern
Sep 22, 2019 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, actually, no issues with seepage or anything, when we had it appraised the foundation was said to be in really great shape
Sep 22, 2019 2:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Excellent!
Sep 22, 2019 2:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You did well to find that
Sep 22, 2019 2:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Are you going with asphalt shingles, metal roof, or other?
Sep 22, 2019 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually kinda just fell into my lap  my dad's secretary's son used to rent it from the old guy I bought it from. They had lots of kids, so needed a bigger place, and so we swooped in and nabbed it
Sep 22, 2019 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably shingles cuz I'm poor ;O;
Sep 22, 2019 3:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Shingles are no longer the choice of the poor man.
Sep 22, 2019 3:00 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: And let's be honest, there are propably three layers of shingles on that roof already
Sep 22, 2019 3:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: There are five layers on my grandfather's house. I think I calculated the weight to be 5 tons
Sep 22, 2019 3:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to toss solar panels up there, but damn trees 
Sep 22, 2019 3:02 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It's a bit older than yours, but from a similar era
Sep 22, 2019 3:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: What sort of trees?
Sep 22, 2019 3:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm actually thinking of replacing the whole roof, got family members who will replace the whole thing for like cost of materials and $1000 lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice I'm spending a bit more on mine
Sep 22, 2019 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple pine and like 3 oak trees, all with branches that kind of overhang the house 
Sep 22, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pulling off 3 old roofs or layers off of mine
Sep 22, 2019 3:08 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sorry, every time I hear that a friend has bought a house, I start inspecting it, and looking for the first signs of problems. Tends to annoy people, but I do it to help them out.
Sep 22, 2019 3:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like if you looked at it from Google Earth, you wouldn't even know a house was there if there wasn't a tiny little gap that shows the roof 
Sep 22, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom hiding from the spy sats
Sep 22, 2019 3:09 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Urm....Yeah. Those limbs need to go, and perhaps large portions of those trees do too.
Sep 22, 2019 3:09 AM - Flame: james bond is the worst spy ever.
Sep 22, 2019 3:10 AM - Flame: i mean who doesnt know his a spy?
Sep 22, 2019 3:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a  pine trees
Sep 22, 2019 3:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/fbGlj1U < just peeking out ;O;
Sep 22, 2019 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The spy who shagged me?
Sep 22, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom perfect grow house lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's legal to grow weed here now Psi ;O!
Sep 22, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also this shift is gonna suck I'm at the ER lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom it's no longer fun if your allowed to do it
Sep 22, 2019 3:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can grow like up to 12 plants indoors legally I think
Sep 22, 2019 3:13 AM - Flame: james bond is a glorified gigolo
Sep 22, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's like 12 pounds or something lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a silly amount but whatever lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame he has to pump those women for information....
Sep 22, 2019 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just can't grow them outside, has to be in an enclosed and locked area lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom so you going to invest in a hydroponics kit?
Sep 22, 2019 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, drugs are bad ;O;
Sep 22, 2019 3:14 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: mmkay
Sep 22, 2019 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My older and little brother grow in their houses though 
Sep 22, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grow like some purple kush and make some real money you know what I'm saying
Sep 22, 2019 3:15 AM - Flame: okay
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyways I'm gonna go down a bottle of NyQuil and attempt to pass out
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: James Bond is just a macho male fantasy character. "Women want him and men want to be him" is a damn old trope. But it does make for fun movies.
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Flame: its past 4 am here tom
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Flame: you weak son
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Tom, it's great to see you again.
Sep 22, 2019 3:16 AM - Flame: @Tom
Sep 22, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that Tom has left we can talk about how to renovate his house.... I'm thinking the living room can converted into meth kitchen
Sep 22, 2019 3:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Kinda surprised you didn't go straight to soundproofing for a sex dungeon.
Sep 22, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yo dog we heard you liked crystals so e put a meth lab in your meth lab!!!!
Sep 22, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's in the basement!!!
Sep 22, 2019 3:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 22, 2019 3:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It's in the basement if you're a traditionalist prude
Sep 22, 2019 3:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vulpes comes back to talk about sex dungeons. 
Sep 22, 2019 3:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh you have no idea how often this topic comes up
Sep 22, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If you pay me, I build you things. I don't really care what those things are.
Sep 22, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if a live streaming sex dungeon would make money....
Sep 22, 2019 3:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: They do
Sep 22, 2019 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 22, 2019 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: LEWD
Sep 22, 2019 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Live 24 7 whippings!!!
Sep 22, 2019 3:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Do you have any idea how much you have to pay a girl for whipping? Fuck no. That's way too expensive.
Sep 22, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol pay....
Sep 22, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta find the hard core freaks that pay to be there lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yep, you got a bit darker than I care to go, there. Let's go back toward the surface
Sep 22, 2019 3:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm out for now. Might return
Sep 22, 2019 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyway kind of like the PC Xbox game pass thing but not sure it's worth 10 bucks
Sep 22, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Got 3 months free and that's gonna do it for me
Sep 22, 2019 3:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is getting lewd. I'm going back to my smash bros, where things aren't lewd. 
Sep 22, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nst.com.my/world/2019/09/523232/i-donut-believe-it-kfc-unveils-fried-chicken-and-glazed-donut-sandwich
Sep 22, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/gigabytes-aorus-gen4-aic-crams-four-m2-ssds-into-a-single-card
Sep 22, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 15GBs a second read and write.... So like any game should load in under a couple of seconds
Sep 22, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird I load GTA 5 from an SSD and even with 550MBs read speed it still takes a good solid minute before I can start playing
Sep 22, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course some of that could be the mods I am running
Sep 22, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo5g4kxs4UU
Sep 22, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does look nice though lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 23, 2019)

Sep 22, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's horrible... When I'm at work I want to be home making game videos and playing games... When I'm home I want to be at work
Sep 22, 2019 4:16 AM - MicmasH_W: oh man
Sep 22, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/chick-fil-a-more-than-doubled-sales-since-critics-called-for-boycott
Sep 22, 2019 4:24 AM - Ericthegreat: @Psi it doesn't really work like that for games, it would likely be about the same as a higher end regular SSD, only matters with 4k+ textures, even then probably minimal difference in that m2 sad and any other m2 sad.
Sep 22, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I kind of figured that  but it would be nice if it did help more.
Sep 22, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 2TB Samsung QVO or something and it is faster than a hard drive but the difference is less than I feel it should be lol
Sep 22, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll get an M.2 drive someday...
Sep 22, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe for Christmas lol
Sep 22, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Black-SN750-Internal-Gaming-Heatsink/dp/B07MQ468S8/ref=mp_s_a_1_15_sspa?keywords=m.2+ssd&qid=1569126837&sprefix=m.2&sr=8-15-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExSVlKQVBPTlFLUE5NJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDMxNTg1MTM5NVlMUjdPOUJRRCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODI0MTI3NldRTjFGUkUwS1MxJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfcGhvbmVfc2VhcmNoX2J0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=
Sep 22, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just feel they are a bit over priced.... They have come down but still I paid less for double the storage lol
Sep 22, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell I got a 4TB USB 3.0 hard drive for 90 bucks...
Sep 22, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/3516-3950x-cpu-delayed-7nm-supply-shortage-r5-3500x
Sep 22, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The iCue thing seems legit I removed it from my system seems a bit snappier
Sep 22, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tmz.com/2019/09/21/american-airlines-emergency-landing-passenger-smokes-weed/
Sep 22, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.11alive.com/mobile/article/news/crime/florida-man-woman-have-sex-in-police-car-after-dui-arrests/77-c5a76201-a093-4a54-97c4-7c6adfd4bb6b
Sep 22, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: See, kids, that's why we have edibles.
Sep 22, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol makes flying fun!
Sep 22, 2019 6:59 AM - Veho: Get high while getting high.
Sep 22, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ckac3Fg.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 7:16 AM - Veho: http://www.cufktishsips.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/tumblr_mshzd6hqFB1raevi0o1_r1_1280-1024x744.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nst.com.my/world/2019/09/523232/i-donut-believe-it-kfc-unveils-fried-chicken-and-glazed-donut-sandwich
Sep 22, 2019 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I want to try it but at the same time I'm afraid of diabetic mega shock.
Sep 22, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "what happened here?" "He was eating this sandwich and just started convulsing..."
Sep 22, 2019 7:38 AM - Veho: Have you ever had two donuts?
Sep 22, 2019 7:38 AM - Veho: This is no worse than that.
Sep 22, 2019 7:40 AM - Veho: Wow, people love to be overdramatic.
Sep 22, 2019 7:40 AM - Veho: "“They're literally trying to kill people,” one person insisted"
Sep 22, 2019 7:40 AM - Veho: It's like reading Tumblr.
Sep 22, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: Bunch of adolescents overreacting to everything.
Sep 22, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they are probably sickly weak vegans
Sep 22, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It might actually kill them
Sep 22, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: Most whiny vegans live off carbs and sugar, this wouldn't even touch the sides.
Sep 22, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: I've tried to find the nutritional info but I could only find estimates, and the estimate is 750 calories. Which is fucking pathetic.
Sep 22, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 7:44 AM - Veho: The average daily caloric intake is 2000 calories.
Sep 22, 2019 7:44 AM - Veho: So this is what, an average breakfast?
Sep 22, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be lol
Sep 22, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In my case it would spike my blood sugar a bit too much lol
Sep 22, 2019 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The chicken would be OK with the little breading the donuts would just be more carbs than I could safely consume in one meal
Sep 22, 2019 7:46 AM - Veho: Then again I've been known to make sandwiches in German Krapfen so...
Sep 22, 2019 7:46 AM - Veho: Do you have problems with blood sugar, Psi?
Sep 22, 2019 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been doing pretty great do far diet and blood sugar controlled . Yes sadly 
Sep 22, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genetics 
Sep 22, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Water and this https://www.amazon.com/Six-Star-Explosion-Powerful-Intensity/dp/B00OXLP6H4 is all I drink these days lol
Sep 22, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus very little bread or starches and crap
Sep 22, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of veggies and chicken and beef
Sep 22, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And fish lol
Sep 22, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No soda or candy  my two favorite things
Sep 22, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a dog's diet
Sep 22, 2019 7:57 AM - Veho: 
Sep 22, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have lost a bunch of weight and gained a ton of muscle though lol
Sep 22, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With all the walking I do at work right now my legs look like a body builders lol
Sep 22, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arms are catching up due to working out 
Sep 22, 2019 8:01 AM - Veho: Cool.
Sep 22, 2019 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going for that whole Baki look lol
Sep 22, 2019 8:09 AM - Veho: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/JifuSIh3CfY/maxresdefault.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DRkPJI1_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 22, 2019 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coffee hmmm 2 hours and 10 minutes to go then a 1 hour drive lol
Sep 22, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gX6EiC4.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 9:15 AM - kenenthk: Fucks
Sep 22, 2019 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Psi you're security stop whining and get a segways like a real security guard
Sep 22, 2019 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/MHCtdfq
Sep 22, 2019 9:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZEBJLCp.mp4
Sep 22, 2019 9:22 AM - Veho: Fuck  
Sep 22, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it is a good one
Sep 22, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it will be turned into one of those "my parents are not home" things lol
Sep 22, 2019 9:26 AM - Veho: Real security guards don't ride Segways, they ride this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAxC7Cd2gmM
Sep 22, 2019 9:27 AM - Veho: Technically, technically, a sangria is a fruit salad.
Sep 22, 2019 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks cool but can I recharge my taser on it? Lol
Sep 22, 2019 9:47 AM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 22, 2019 9:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ShUx4x2.mp4
Sep 22, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom Mario Dark Souls?
Sep 22, 2019 9:54 AM - Veho: Super Doomed Souls 64
Sep 22, 2019 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Phuck
Sep 22, 2019 10:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FQjoSZX.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 10:12 AM - Flame: kunt
Sep 22, 2019 10:12 AM - Flame: lol
Sep 22, 2019 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's my life
Sep 22, 2019 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ObW4t5C
Sep 22, 2019 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ayWQkEw
Sep 22, 2019 10:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Je0IpMs.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 10:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HkYKP0t.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 10:30 AM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/post-here-funny-pictures.104156/page-634#post-8797707
Sep 22, 2019 10:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0asjOtT.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Whats the cheapest BT audio card out there? these cheap dongles suck
Sep 22, 2019 11:51 AM - Veho: Bluetooth audio card? As in, a card that can also connect to your earphones via BT?
Sep 22, 2019 11:52 AM - kenenthk: PCI card
Sep 22, 2019 11:53 AM - Veho: Ah. That makes more sense.
Sep 22, 2019 11:54 AM - Veho: I was afraid someone made an external audio card that connected to the PC via BT.
Sep 22, 2019 11:54 AM - Veho: *shudders*
Sep 22, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: Off to fiverr I go 
Sep 22, 2019 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think BT audio is a thing?
Sep 22, 2019 12:27 PM - Veho: Yes, but only for already processed audio.
Sep 22, 2019 12:27 PM - Veho: Source to amp/speakers.
Sep 22, 2019 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's on a PC I think you can just tell windows to pipe it out the BT thingy?
Sep 22, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I can do audio like 3 different ways right now (I should find my BT thumb thingy and see if it does that too lol)
Sep 22, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I use my headphones I use my monitor via the Display port and that is weird too me.
Sep 22, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: I'm wanting a dedicated card though because I dont like dongles
Sep 22, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: since when do you not like dongs  lol
Sep 22, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah in my experience in the past BT audio kind of sucks, it might be better now though, before it was fine quality wise but in games and video it was hard to get in sync
Sep 22, 2019 12:42 PM - kenenthk: I mean I hope it is considering everyone no longer has headphone jacks on their phones anymore
Sep 22, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that
Sep 22, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel blessed my phone has one lol
Sep 22, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 cores and 6GB's of dual channel DDR4 it's a nice phone 
Sep 22, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.doogee.cc/detail/ip68-rugged-smartphone/112
Sep 22, 2019 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: bluetooth still has latency and it's worse with codecs like apt-X i think but i don't normally play games wirelessly
Sep 22, 2019 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: though it would be nice to have a dongle to use my bt headset when i play switch docked
Sep 22, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only tried it with like VLC
Sep 22, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But in VLC at the time they had a thing you could adjust for it.
Sep 22, 2019 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Most people  that use BT just give a damn about hearing music and answering calls with it you cant use audiophile and BT at the same time it done work that way
Sep 22, 2019 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Really hate that the leather is folding away on my BackBeat PRO love these things they can even make bad music sound good
Sep 22, 2019 12:49 PM - kenenthk: https://www.plantronics.com/us/en/product/backbeat-pro-2
Sep 22, 2019 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Backbeats back alright!!!
Sep 22, 2019 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The back beat boys 
Sep 22, 2019 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and Npink are going to make a cumback
Sep 22, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/nyyy5x8eu3o31.jpg
Sep 22, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dRhxrFL.gifv
Sep 22, 2019 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bluetooth audio is weirdly fucky for me on some devices and not on others. With the cheapo $5 USB adapter on my gaming desktop, there's like 0 latency at all when watching videos and stuff using any bluetooth device, but when I use my Shield TV there's like a second delay with audio for some reason
Sep 22, 2019 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My phone doesn't have delay, but my laptop does lol
Sep 22, 2019 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kodi doesn't like bluetooth anything on my gaming desktop, but works fine on my laptop (not counting the delay)
Sep 22, 2019 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So obviously Bluetooth operates with magic
Sep 22, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I now have some wicked upper back pain whenever I cough and I'm pretty lightheaded now, so that's some fun additions to my current flu
Sep 22, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2019 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: your cheapo USB adapter might not be using aptx
Sep 22, 2019 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: aptx is only supported on win10 and probably only with m$ bluetooth stack
Sep 22, 2019 6:31 PM - MicmasH_W: aww tom I hope you get to feeling better
Sep 22, 2019 6:31 PM - MicmasH_W: that sounds awful
Sep 22, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has black lung from the ceiling that fell in his lap 
Sep 22, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get to the hospital 
Sep 22, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hgtv.com/remodel/interior-remodel/black-mold-symptoms-and-health-effects
Sep 22, 2019 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, help. I can't win at tetris 
Sep 22, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic the NES version from Nintendo?
Sep 22, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a master at that version....
Sep 22, 2019 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well, they all play the same, don't they? Just putting blocks into a box like paper in a file cabinet. 
Sep 22, 2019 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (guess that's a insult to myself that I'm not good at organizing) 
Sep 22, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehhh the timing could be different...
Sep 22, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the Nintendo one has good music 
Sep 22, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fdjeXAZtWxM?t=18
Sep 22, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When it was new me and my brother where hooked on that game for months....
Sep 22, 2019 8:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So do you play tetris 99? 
Sep 22, 2019 8:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: "MR GOOD GUY" 
Sep 22, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 22, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGyh-cwbX4I
Sep 22, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTqcb8hl8YI
Sep 22, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rCRsOLiO7k
Sep 22, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJVQQLFZ474
Sep 23, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No electricity here 
Sep 23, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wrec.net/outage-map
Sep 23, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3K people without power lol
Sep 23, 2019 2:50 AM - Ericthegreat: My old apartment building use to get a lot of power outage, and constant brown outs.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 24, 2019)

Sep 23, 2019 6:33 AM - kenenthk: I had to ha e gotten a good 12 hours of sleep at least
Sep 23, 2019 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Times like this I miss taco bell being open tell 3
Sep 23, 2019 8:33 AM - Ericthegreat: I think mine is still open till 3
Sep 23, 2019 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the one near me is open until like 3?
Sep 23, 2019 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh it's Sunday today they closed at 2
Sep 23, 2019 8:54 AM - kenenthk: They use to be open tell 3 regular iirc
Sep 23, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/MEZCLITA-Puerto-Spiced-Jamonilla-Cheese/dp/B076QN378F#customerReviews Read the last review LOL epic!
Sep 23, 2019 11:03 AM - Veho: The last review flatly contradicts the first one regarding the consistency. Whom do I trust?
Sep 23, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They both seem to agree it's not good lol
Sep 23, 2019 11:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Summer has Officially ended. Happy first day of Autumn 
Sep 23, 2019 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It got down to 68F last night so that was nice 
Sep 23, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: Fuck autumn  
Sep 23, 2019 12:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well Veho isn't happy about the season changing, but Psi is taking this lot better. 
Sep 23, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Veho lives where it gets super cold and I live where it's super hot...
Sep 23, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love fall and winter and spring but here in Florida we get like 2 seasons, Satan's Ass and "Oh look I can wear clothing and not feel like I'm about to burst into flames"
Sep 23, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The later one only lasts about 3 weeks...
Sep 23, 2019 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Sep 23, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk ok but only if you die first 
Sep 23, 2019 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Deal
Sep 23, 2019 12:44 PM - kenenthk: I always wanted to die in a way that would help others 
Sep 23, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2019 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Wanna trade me 2 iphone 11s for a galaxy fold
Sep 23, 2019 1:39 PM - Veho: I don't mind the cold, I mind the fucking rain and the humidity and the wind and the fucking "arctic winter in the morning, Sahara during the day" weather that requires me to carry a suitcase of extra clothes so I would be prepared for every climate I encounter on my way to work and back.
Sep 23, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: "Dress in layers blah blah blah" yes thank you captaon obvious, I'll just shove this winter coat up my ass when I'm not wearing it, shall I?
Sep 23, 2019 1:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JXHp0eD.png
Sep 23, 2019 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho yeah it usually doesn't act like that here just the endless heat in the summer is a downer
Sep 23, 2019 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho but his blanket!!!
Sep 23, 2019 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/im-not-saying-its-hot-in-adelaide-but-a-couple-9950067.png
Sep 23, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GaaoKkQ_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Sep 23, 2019 2:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QNQY3fr
Sep 23, 2019 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Werid guess wester is randomly changing to evergy
Sep 23, 2019 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Butkus
Sep 23, 2019 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: poor guy
Sep 23, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He just wants to kill your butt with his dick  lol
Sep 23, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/9yWpt8x
Sep 23, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/9yWpt8x
Sep 23, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta get Tom to try this
Sep 23, 2019 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fossbytes.com/primeos-android-based-desktop-os-old-pcs/
Sep 23, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/bliss-os-android-rom-desktop-pc-vulkan-graphics-api-support/
Sep 23, 2019 4:30 PM - kenenthk: I wont lie the iphone 11 pro looks pretty nice
Sep 23, 2019 4:30 PM - kenenthk: Good job apple you made a good phone
Sep 23, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: still no headphone jack?
Sep 23, 2019 4:32 PM - kenenthk: What phone in 2019 that's high end does tho
Sep 23, 2019 4:33 PM - kenenthk: The only feature I miss about phones really are ir blasters but even then now that TVs arent totally stupid you dont need them
Sep 23, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the Galaxy S10 still has 3.5mm jack
Sep 23, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though Samsung removed it from the note 10, for literally no reason which is retarded
Sep 23, 2019 4:37 PM - kenenthk: The headphone jack is slowly fading away I dont mind BY audio but dont give me a pair of earbuds that if I drop one and loose it I'm fucked
Sep 23, 2019 4:37 PM - kenenthk: BT
Sep 23, 2019 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: pricing is nuts though
Sep 23, 2019 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: of the iphone 11 pro
Sep 23, 2019 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but I'd rather have that than a 2k food that can easily scratch a screen
Sep 23, 2019 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Phone even
Sep 23, 2019 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Wonder what a galaxy fold active would look like though
Sep 23, 2019 6:49 PM - Flame: im off to the kitchen wish me luck...
Sep 23, 2019 6:52 PM - Sicklyboy: Shit it's been 3 minutes and he's not back guys I think Flame died
Sep 23, 2019 6:56 PM - Flame: it was hell
Sep 23, 2019 6:57 PM - Flame: but i just made it
Sep 23, 2019 6:57 PM - kenenthk: There goes my Hope's and dreams 
Sep 23, 2019 7:01 PM - Flame: ken while i was gone i sleept with the woman you love...
Sep 23, 2019 7:01 PM - Flame: we done the dirty
Sep 23, 2019 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2019 7:03 PM - kenenthk: You slept with psi?
Sep 23, 2019 7:03 PM - kenenthk: That's pretty low
Sep 23, 2019 7:04 PM - kenenthk: 
Sep 23, 2019 7:04 PM - Flame: its was pure magic...
Sep 23, 2019 7:04 PM - Flame: wasnt it Psio?
Sep 23, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 23, 2019 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Saying gamerzmum was too old because gamerz is afraid the crapbox these days
Sep 23, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xeLvu6mu4-s?t=15
Sep 23, 2019 7:12 PM - Flame: LMAO psio
Sep 23, 2019 7:14 PM - kenenthk: I've been up since 1am now 2pm
Sep 23, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://me.me/i/so-hows-your-day-thelma-louise-at-the-grand-b5af28b25d3f476483815a08ce2e90ab
Sep 23, 2019 7:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aaYUrP1.jpg
Sep 23, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://external-preview.redd.it/qUJkulLEFCibyRxUlMLPAia8qDeNSfm0LNJA1a25tb4.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=bf2636f3e95ae086f273242b0949d29eaf133f4b
Sep 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ukh4rvtLOo
Sep 23, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QQG0X.jpg
Sep 23, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://valid.x86.fr/mvzwad
Sep 23, 2019 9:25 PM - Flame: i always wanted to go out with chick who's surname is Jackson
Sep 23, 2019 9:26 PM - Flame: so i can sign a song to them
Sep 23, 2019 9:26 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYxAiK6VnXw
Sep 23, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEFISEHMyWA&t=165s
Sep 23, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.faithwire.com/2019/09/23/here-are-chick-fil-as-staggering-sales-numbers-since-lgbtq-boycotts-began-in-2012/
Sep 23, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like gay poeple should stop boycotting them.... If they wanted to harm them... Dress super flamboyant and be regular
Sep 23, 2019 11:18 PM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoX8MoQhARU
Sep 23, 2019 11:18 PM - Coto: I'll have two number 9s, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, two number 45s, one with cheese, and a large soda.
Sep 24, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another glorious night at work ')
Sep 24, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo:  even
Sep 24, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/a-reddit-user-charted-just-how-much-amd-is-beating-intel-right-now
Sep 24, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they perform well and are reasonably priced and in my case I expect to upgrade at some point, something Intel is bad at... It always feels like with Intel you have to buy a new Mobo every time.
Sep 24, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either a 3700X or what ever is next... 4700X?
Sep 24, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X right now feels amazing.
Sep 24, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digitimes.com/news/a20190923VL200.html
Sep 24, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD going 5nm on 4th gen Ryzen maybe?
Sep 24, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/12727/tsmc-details-5-nm-process-tech-aggressive-scaling-but-thin-power-and-performance-gains
Sep 24, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tampabay.com/news/pasco/2019/09/23/after-eight-deaths-this-stretch-of-us-19-in-hudson-to-get-safety-fix/
Sep 24, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My sub division is full of stupid poeple
Sep 24, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/seal-mcraven-chinas-military-buildup-moment-for-us-2019-9
Sep 24, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well we did fund and send our tech too them.... Lol
Sep 24, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But sure just sign a completely open trade agreement with a country that is run by communism.
Sep 24, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also think NAFTA was a bad idea too lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 25, 2019)

Sep 24, 2019 4:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 24, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bees?
Sep 24, 2019 4:30 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fOSA6I6vVdg lol
Sep 24, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember those boom boxes lol
Sep 24, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was very very expensive
Sep 24, 2019 4:32 AM - kenenthk: Were they bundled with a switch also
Sep 24, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no but I do think there was a model with an Atari 2600 built in...
Sep 24, 2019 4:33 AM - kenenthk: What makes you say no?
Sep 24, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure about it, there was a lot of crazy shit back then they would put anything in boom boxes even full sized record players lol
Sep 24, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Switch was a bit too new back in the 80s lol
Sep 24, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a fairly nice boom box back then with 2 tape decks and I could record right off the air or from one tape deck to the other one. I used to make awesome mix tapes 
Sep 24, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In fact I would rarely buy tapes mostly would just make my own
Sep 24, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would even record over commercial tapes from like promo stuff... In a pinch a raisin works as good as tape over the hole that says record or not record lol
Sep 24, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: California raisin hack 
Sep 24, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AoL disks used to be floppies just free floppy disks... What a time to be alive
Sep 24, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm probably the reason we don't have nice things now lol
Sep 24, 2019 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe the reason we have some nicer things who can honestly say lol
Sep 24, 2019 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Of course taco bell removes the one thing I actually like from the menu
Sep 24, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have penis? Lol
Sep 24, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the secret ingredient....
Sep 24, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting on my MX-4 
Sep 24, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be delivered by 8PM... Lol
Sep 24, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can build my wife's PC and all will be good gain for another 3 or 4 years
Sep 24, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Again but gain also kinda works lol
Sep 24, 2019 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Yes psi somethin that's off your menu
Sep 24, 2019 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it comes with sour cream and cheese 
Sep 24, 2019 5:22 AM - kenenthk: And my package has been delayed in texas for 3 days now
Sep 24, 2019 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably because of that basketball person being shot in Texas kenenthk lol
Sep 24, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Were they in the sporting good section at walmart
Sep 24, 2019 5:32 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zTqcb8hl8YI
Sep 24, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I posted that yesterday 
Sep 24, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting video though really puts the GameBoy in perspective in relation to how energy efficient it is
Sep 24, 2019 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or phones these days... Lol
Sep 24, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 5 more hours here at work... Poor woman almost had a baby right at my desk lol
Sep 24, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she will deliver in like 20 minutes tops
Sep 24, 2019 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: well the game boy has a lot less components in it that need power
Sep 24, 2019 8:32 AM - kenenthk: Do you still vape jd
Sep 24, 2019 8:35 AM - Ericthegreat: The vape make u die
Sep 24, 2019 8:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Did they ever link it to anything specific? Last I saw was thc e juice due to vitamin E, anything new?
Sep 24, 2019 8:37 AM - kenenthk: Its because kids are dumb and filling it with thc then selling them on the corner
Sep 24, 2019 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I think if you vape like 2 gallons a day it's probably not a good idea lol
Sep 24, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything in the extreme is bad for you
Sep 24, 2019 8:48 AM - kenenthk: Depends on how much nicotine I go through about 12mls a day
Sep 24, 2019 8:49 AM - kenenthk: I just got an $80 device free because some idiot left it at the casino 
Sep 24, 2019 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk your gonna get vape lung 
Sep 24, 2019 8:50 AM - kenenthk: People that get that are doing 50mg nic salts which I just use 3mg freebase sometimes 0
Sep 24, 2019 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If a person has like a disease like something contagious can a vape spread that?
Sep 24, 2019 8:51 AM - kenenthk: That's why you use lysol wipes on them lol it's just plastic and aluminum
Sep 24, 2019 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Then again I dont go around blowing it in people's faces people that so that are stupid
Sep 24, 2019 8:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.fox4news.com/news/north-texas-man-says-vaping-for-4-months-nearly-killed-him
Sep 24, 2019 8:55 AM - kenenthk: The 28-year-old college student said he started vaping four months ago, and used cartridges he believed were filled with THC oil that he bought from a friend.
Sep 24, 2019 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can they just use like motor oil? For the hard core mechanic?
Sep 24, 2019 8:58 AM - kenenthk: They actually sell cheap plastic devices anyone can fill these pods with
Sep 24, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tide pods vape here I cime
Sep 24, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Come
Sep 24, 2019 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you buy the good flavored obes
Sep 24, 2019 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lung soap vape, lung disinfectant vape, antibacterial vape...
Sep 24, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see a whole market
Sep 24, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Menthol Antifungal Vape
Sep 24, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be a big seller out west..
Sep 24, 2019 9:09 AM - kenenthk: I want high breeze flavore
Sep 24, 2019 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think for you pine needles and snow maybe a hint of winter green berry
Sep 24, 2019 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Call it Winter Breeze
Sep 24, 2019 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mountain Air
Sep 24, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flamming hot Cheetos did poorly in product tests
Sep 24, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pepper spray mace was surprisingly well tested for those looking to build up an immunity
Sep 24, 2019 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I remember seeing something about vitamin infused Vapes..
Sep 24, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vitaminvape.co/?gclid=Cj0KCQjw_absBRD1ARIsAO4_D3uGdPmgEZPTfBBJqyTdDPZj_Dbs8l-1sxycDlkELk6paO6DfPH-wtsaAu5JEALw_wcB
Sep 24, 2019 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07HCP1P1P/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=A2GFQJ65ID4JBK&psc=1
Sep 24, 2019 10:09 AM - kenenthk: I gotta get a new otter box my phone keeps sliding out this one
Sep 24, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a ex box
Sep 24, 2019 10:57 AM - kenenthk: Your moms my ex box
Sep 24, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 24, 2019 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/nx7se0btfio31.jpg
Sep 24, 2019 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Oh cool apparently otter box has a lifetime warranty
Sep 24, 2019 2:14 PM - kenenthk: I just gotta pay $12 for shipping 
Sep 24, 2019 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Of course I say no onions on my salad, they give me onions
Sep 24, 2019 4:50 PM - Flame: Some got hopes and dreams
Sep 24, 2019 4:50 PM - Flame: We got ways and means
Sep 24, 2019 5:00 PM - kenenthk: I dont understand they call me about something they ran out of to substitute it then they give me the main thing I specifically said not to
Sep 24, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/nx7se0btfio31.jpg
Sep 24, 2019 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken eat your damn onions
Sep 24, 2019 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're not 7
Sep 24, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyy my MX-4 arrived today lol
Sep 24, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the parts for my living room PC upgrade!
Sep 24, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/19/09/24/0143229/researchers-find-mystery-hidden-in-early-80s-atari-game
Sep 24, 2019 7:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ardEsCw.mp4
Sep 24, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spicy lol
Sep 24, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9jqk6J4
Sep 24, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FqCCPI1.jpg
Sep 24, 2019 7:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HlsDGzi.jpg
Sep 24, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wbdY2xw
Sep 24, 2019 7:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8Rk0H1J.jpg
Sep 24, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HTb4jLe.jpg
Sep 24, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpTLR0VWqO4
Sep 25, 2019 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Early to work destroying the bathroom lol
Sep 25, 2019 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: nooo they got rid of the raccoon?
Sep 25, 2019 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: nvm found him, it's confusing to navigate when i'm used to going by screens
Sep 25, 2019 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Raccoon???
Sep 25, 2019 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel I am missing some context lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://lansing.craigslist.org/sys/d/east-lansing-large-lot-of-commodore-64/6985014517.html
Sep 25, 2019 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Soooo tempting
Sep 25, 2019 3:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 C64s, one broken one working, a fucking 1702 monitor that works, 3 working disk drives, printer, random software and controllers and cables and shit...for $250
Sep 25, 2019 3:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure the fucking monitor goes for that much on its own if it works 
Sep 25, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and even the broken one can most likely be fixed
Sep 25, 2019 3:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I emailed him. That's just too good to pass up lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If not they have these super cool Pi kits that interface with all the hardware and basically boot straight into the best emulator known
Sep 25, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the parts for my wife/grandsons PC now just need to assemble it lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HWidgen and all that
Sep 25, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you ever use MX-4?
Sep 25, 2019 3:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1 hour and 15 mins later and i'm in the second dungeon and got all the collectibles (i think) on the way
Sep 25, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a tube of it haven't tried it yet... Used to Arctic Silver 5
Sep 25, 2019 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: links awakening
Sep 25, 2019 3:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: MX-4 is decent, yeah.
Sep 25, 2019 3:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it performs slightly better than silver IIRC
Sep 25, 2019 3:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have a tube of MX4 laying around
Sep 25, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Got it to go with that Mugen Scythe Ninja 5..
Sep 25, 2019 3:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: heard the stuff doesn't last very long after it's been opened though?
Sep 25, 2019 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah like 1 year?
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: weird since i thought MX4 didn't dry out
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's so cheap I just buy fresh when I need it just to be sure
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: seem to remember hearing that
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not that cheap lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think so Jdbye 
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's more expensive than printer ink
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had a tube for like 5 years that worked just fine
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: or at least doesn't dry out and turn into a glue
Sep 25, 2019 3:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah it definitely has an expiry date on it
Sep 25, 2019 3:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it still seems liquidy though, i'm gonna keep using it
Sep 25, 2019 3:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: the thing will probably last me 20 years lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it doesn't go bad
Sep 25, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am concerned about the cooler lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scythe 5b or something it's huge
Sep 25, 2019 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We not prepared for that when I got the box lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mugen-Rev-CPU-Cooler-Support/dp/B06ZYB8K77/ref=asc_df_B06ZYB8K77/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309751315916&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12062225688983459558&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1014984&hvtargid=pla-440420922719&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=67183599252&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=309751315916&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12062225688983459558&hvqm
Sep 25, 2019 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 heat pipes 120mm fan MX-4 should be great for all the games lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X 16GBs of 3200 RAM and a nice wifi b450 ASRock Mobo on a sesame seed bun
Sep 25, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 Ti is the one weak point but it's connected to a 1080P TV so should be mostly OK
Sep 25, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least for emulation seems they both love that the most
Sep 25, 2019 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally got PS2 mostly perfect at 4K 
Sep 25, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/163870837739?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=163870837739&targetid=313776934696&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1014984&poi=&campaignid=1669934606&mkgroupid=65058347459&rlsatarget=pla-313776934696&abcId=1123856&merchantid=102003264&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_absBRD1ARIsAO4_D3smI_xQUEKOFDP2BW9r0KK35GNaB38x2RUknGCkjR3W7nusOD4CxZMaAmuGEALw_wcB
Sep 25, 2019 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: "nice" b450
Sep 25, 2019 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: eh it's no bigger than my noctua
Sep 25, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The exact system I am gutting (already replaced the PSU)
Sep 25, 2019 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: and my noctua is not that big, they go up to 150mm
Sep 25, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It should fit but in that case it's gonna be close lol
Sep 25, 2019 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: my noctua has less metal but double the fans
Sep 25, 2019 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: that looks like 12 heatpipes
Sep 25, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SY8CMTX?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image
Sep 25, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The mobo I got but it was on sale
Sep 25, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the greatest but for what they wil use it for it's going to be great
Sep 25, 2019 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like some of the reviews complaining about the M.2 slot using one of the Sata ports...
Sep 25, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone have experience in converting a prebuilt PC lol would love to keep the USB ports and the card reader.... (I'm thinking the card reader is gonna be no, probably some custom crap)
Sep 25, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh it comes with free Nortans stuff let me get right on installing that to the trash...


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 26, 2019)

Sep 25, 2019 4:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, time to break out the RF cable for your game consoles. 
Sep 25, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no emulation is my life now 
Sep 25, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I die I want my funeral to be emulated
Sep 25, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some emulated mourners from Grand theft auto and SNES music
Sep 25, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MegaMan X
Sep 25, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh and the music from Tetris if I get buried
Sep 25, 2019 4:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We can maybe emulate your funeral in sims game 
Sep 25, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "he finally got that long block...."
Sep 25, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sims 3 was OK I haven't played any of the other games
Sep 25, 2019 4:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's what she said 
Sep 25, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 25, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Mario themed funeral might be fun too
Sep 25, 2019 4:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I need to find a RF cable. Got to bring back the old games with the fuzzy antena graphics. 
Sep 25, 2019 4:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That will teach those RGB elitist 
Sep 25, 2019 4:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They don't even know about dithering
Sep 25, 2019 4:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, a dr.mario theme funeral? 
Sep 25, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It did act like a sort of free FSAA lol
Sep 25, 2019 4:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You want someone shoving pills up your butt? 
Sep 25, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol how would that work for a funeral lol
Sep 25, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: People who hate using filters in emulation seems kind of weird too me, as long as they are not over filtered... Used correctly filters can make the games look more like they did on an old TV 
Sep 25, 2019 4:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or can make them not look ugly with a bunch of squares on screen 
Sep 25, 2019 4:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now to learn about dithering 
Sep 25, 2019 4:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0weL5XDpPs
Sep 25, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Great video 
Sep 25, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Genesis I think relied on that technique more than the SNES
Sep 25, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I believe the color palette limitations of the Genesis forced creators to be more inventive
Sep 25, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis had 64 colors to work with while the SNES could put up too 512 (slightly less but you could get more with creative use of transparency)
Sep 25, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some Genesis games put up more colors using techniques like overscan and highlights
Sep 25, 2019 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Toy Story on the Genesis used every trick in the book
Sep 25, 2019 5:11 AM - Ericthegreat: I used to play that game so much
Sep 25, 2019 5:12 AM - Ericthegreat: So hard
Sep 25, 2019 5:12 AM - Ericthegreat: I wonder if it's still hard, I should play it again one day.
Sep 25, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/drr8t4sTqnw
Sep 25, 2019 5:22 AM - kenenthk: https://www.instagram.com/p/B2zpBM6ngvy/?utm_source=ig_embed&ig_mid=XSXGJQABAAEMp0wuOtp-k18cxmDG lol
Sep 25, 2019 5:28 AM - Veho: I don't get it  
Sep 25, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: "To all the guys with girlfriends, here's a tattooed person."
Sep 25, 2019 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Because hes snitching on all his gang members to get out of jail for his gf and making him look like a woman
Sep 25, 2019 5:35 AM - Veho: Oh, that's that guy? Didn't recognize him.
Sep 25, 2019 5:36 AM - Veho: And now the tweet has been removed?
Sep 25, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I missed it 
Sep 25, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hey Veho 
Sep 25, 2019 5:41 AM - Veho: Hey Psi.
Sep 25, 2019 5:47 AM - Veho: https://www.banggood.com/Latex-Butt-Head-Mask-Adult-Ass-Halloween-Party-Costume-Accessory-Prop-Cosplay-Mask-p-1419697.html?rmmds=search&cur_warehouse=CN
Sep 25, 2019 5:48 AM - Veho: They say you are what you eat.
Sep 25, 2019 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Lol his girlfriend must of reported it
Sep 25, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Looks more like a toy for gamerz
Sep 25, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a Cenobite from hell raiser lol
Sep 25, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: Cenobutt.
Sep 25, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: www.comingsoon.net/horror/news/748292-10-hellraiser-cenobites-ranked-from-worst-to-best/
Sep 25, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vF94utd
Sep 25, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: CD head would be properly disturbing if those were some actual blades, like razors or something. But CDs? Makes him look fucking wacky.
Sep 25, 2019 6:21 AM - Veho: WACKY: http://www.angelfire.com/rock3/darkthes/rep/image/jthm-wacky.jpg
Sep 25, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if they where AOL CDs
Sep 25, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CjnMfvkH2c
Sep 25, 2019 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch Light has fewer calories
Sep 25, 2019 6:47 AM - Veho: I mean, you're technically correct.
Sep 25, 2019 6:55 AM - kenenthk: I never k ew the original Dumbledore died in the Harry Potter movies
Sep 25, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: Yeah Snape kills him.
Sep 25, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: 
Sep 25, 2019 7:14 AM - Veho: Did you watch the movies?
Sep 25, 2019 7:14 AM - Veho: The difference between the two Dumbledores is huge.
Sep 25, 2019 7:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Toy story game?
Sep 25, 2019 7:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That was made by Traveler's tales right? 
Sep 25, 2019 7:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Aren't most of those games bad?
Sep 25, 2019 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but they are technical Marvel's lol
Sep 25, 2019 7:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That never made the games fun. 
Sep 25, 2019 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Casuals be like "Oh cool, this game looks amazing, oh wow, look at how they did that.... this game is boring." 
Sep 25, 2019 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: "Least the music is good though"
Sep 25, 2019 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's it.
Sep 25, 2019 7:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the only way to defend those games. Especially sonic 3D blast. That game just isn't fun, but the music is good.
Sep 25, 2019 7:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why did UPS give my package to the USPS? 
Sep 25, 2019 7:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are they not in some kind of competition with each other? I don't know, like some franchise wars?
Sep 25, 2019 7:28 AM - kenenthk: I havent seen them in a long time I was probablyike 16 when the 3rd movie came out
Sep 25, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p4YUWKJ.jpg
Sep 25, 2019 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Wasnt she in jail also
Sep 25, 2019 7:45 AM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 25, 2019 7:45 AM - Veho: That's the joke.
Sep 25, 2019 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Sorry I dont obsess over inmates 
Sep 25, 2019 7:51 AM - Veho: Didn't you literally send a tweet or insta or whateverthefuck of an inmate?  
Sep 25, 2019 7:51 AM - Veho: Shut your lying trap, ken  
Sep 25, 2019 8:00 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/cmzaDqW.jpg
Sep 25, 2019 8:02 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but mine was better cause it was from 50 cent
Sep 25, 2019 8:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LUijSto.mp4
Sep 25, 2019 8:05 AM - Veho: Mine was better because it was about good housekeeping. Fuck 50 cent.
Sep 25, 2019 8:08 AM - kenenthk: I thought she was a chef
Sep 25, 2019 8:11 AM - Veho: Kids these days  
Sep 25, 2019 8:13 AM - kenenthk: Sorry I dont obsess over old women 
Sep 25, 2019 8:19 AM - kenenthk: Talk about misleading titles https://www.businessinsider.com/outback-steakhouse-free-steaks-with-doordash-2019-9
Sep 25, 2019 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 45 minutes until my unarmed guard helper comes... Uughh wish he was here now
Sep 25, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He gets paid to stream Destiny 2....
Sep 25, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird that he does that yet knows nothing about like console hacking
Sep 25, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to convince him to buy a 3DS for me to hack for the fun
Sep 25, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to try out that new banner bomb
Sep 25, 2019 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Threaten to fire him
Sep 25, 2019 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/LUijSto
Sep 25, 2019 10:00 AM - Veho: INNA NERTS
Sep 25, 2019 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Already have to write up one officer for an incident last night
Sep 25, 2019 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He decided to leave early and curse out the relief right in front of me lol
Sep 25, 2019 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No bueno
Sep 25, 2019 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like me at my job site
Sep 25, 2019 11:19 AM - kenenthk: Stop being a snitch psi
Sep 25, 2019 11:36 AM - Veho: Why are you such a terrible worker, ken?
Sep 25, 2019 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Ask my ex
Sep 25, 2019 11:37 AM - kenenthk: A good worker should tell their bosses to fuck off thats leadership 
Sep 25, 2019 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 25, 2019 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnpdoAIhiyo
Sep 25, 2019 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New JonTron 
Sep 25, 2019 1:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6e9M2Xy.png
Sep 25, 2019 1:38 PM - kenenthk: What would you do if imgur shut down veho
Sep 25, 2019 3:09 PM - Veho: Move to some other shitpile, probably.
Sep 25, 2019 3:12 PM - Flame: cut one head two grow back
Sep 25, 2019 3:12 PM - Flame: hail Hydra
Sep 25, 2019 3:12 PM - Flame: _right veho_
Sep 25, 2019 3:14 PM - Veho: Right.
Sep 25, 2019 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: good advice Veho but i don't think they can actually get you for anything if they discover drug paraparnelia on you but no drugs and you test negative
Sep 25, 2019 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: you wouldn't think you would have to actually check the pockets for illegal items when you borrow someone's pants... but why the hell are you wearing dirty pants anyway? don't they have a clean pair to lend you
Sep 25, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't wear someone's dirty pants
Sep 25, 2019 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: not on purpose anyway
Sep 25, 2019 4:43 PM - kenenthk: This is cool they opened a liquidation store right down the street from me and everything's $5
Sep 25, 2019 4:59 PM - Veho: The post was sarcastic. It's never really someone else's pants, it's a transparent excuse.
Sep 25, 2019 5:02 PM - kenenthk: I lowkey pissed off a thrift store owner
Sep 25, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/game/freespace_2 < free gum
Sep 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I played th first game
Sep 25, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I got bored kinda quick
Sep 25, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BNFf_gAQGBs
Sep 25, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that guy seems to like it.
Sep 26, 2019 2:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: I'm not convinced
Sep 26, 2019 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: I think they might mean it as genuine advice
Sep 26, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-cpu-16-core-delay-unsatisfactory-clock-speeds/
Sep 26, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe get me one of those from next year's tax return.... That would be nice
Sep 26, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 32 threads just sounds dreamy lol
Sep 26, 2019 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: with that many cores you can dual boot mac/windows or linux/windows
Sep 26, 2019 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: at the same time
Sep 26, 2019 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: just get a second gpu for the secondary os
Sep 26, 2019 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 26, 2019 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk do you kiss your sister with that mouth 
Sep 26, 2019 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I would probably get more RAM and for sure play with VMs more
Sep 26, 2019 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Already loving emulation on my 2700X and it's no where near that fast lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally mastered PS2 emulation everything works as well as the emulator will allow and at 4K
Sep 26, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly shocked at how good PCSX2 can make PS2 games look in 4K
Sep 26, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/2019/9/25/20883283/mario-kart-tour-gold-pass-features-price
Sep 26, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo at it again lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuck is how I say hello
Sep 26, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know and fuck you too kenenthk fuck you too  lol (aka hello)
Sep 26, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thetakeout.com/pizza-prevents-cancer-ig-nobel-prize-1838403261
Sep 26, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be immune to all forms of cancer lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:22 AM - kenenthk: No fu
Sep 26, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwczmQNHVfo
Sep 26, 2019 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's so thicc....
Sep 26, 2019 3:29 AM - kenenthk: Life is as depressing as scrolling through the taco bell menu
Sep 26, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When life gives you refried beans make burritos?
Sep 26, 2019 3:37 AM - kenenthk: I had a dream about weed last night so I just want taco bell
Sep 26, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/patriot-viper-4-blackout-16gb-ddr4-3600-amd-ryzen-3000,6289.html
Sep 26, 2019 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk what's it like to have dreams?
Sep 26, 2019 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Depressing
Sep 26, 2019 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I so rarely have them  usually if I do it's a solution to a problem lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like one I had a long time ago was when I was a kid trying to beat Metroid on the NES we went on vacation and while I was at Disney world I fell asleep at the hotel and figured out the right pattern for the mother brain fight lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter?
Sep 26, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat hotel in Disney it had a tram right in the hotel lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:52 AM - kenenthk: Was Michael Jackson at that same hotel?
Sep 26, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Naahh but I'm sure other famous people where there somewhere lol
Sep 26, 2019 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually hmmm he might have been banging that home alone kid at the time lll
Sep 26, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/patriot-viper-4-blackout-16gb-ddr4-3600-amd-ryzen-3000,6289.html
Sep 26, 2019 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more gigs
Sep 26, 2019 3:56 AM - kenenthk: I use to ask blond kids at work if they were a neverland ranch survivor


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 27, 2019)

Sep 26, 2019 4:16 AM - kenenthk: Mario kart tours kinda fun
Sep 26, 2019 4:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: thanks for reminding me that that exists
Sep 26, 2019 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Your life also exists which us worse
Sep 26, 2019 4:42 AM - kenenthk: Feels like my car breaks are about to fall off my car
Sep 26, 2019 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: not bad, i had to hide my root or it would crash
Sep 26, 2019 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess i have something to play on the bus later
Sep 26, 2019 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Keeps making a horrible grinding noise when I break
Sep 26, 2019 4:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: why are you braking in mario kart
Sep 26, 2019 4:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's definitely mario kart
Sep 26, 2019 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: not some cheaply made clone
Sep 26, 2019 4:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: UPS gave my package to USPS 
Sep 26, 2019 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: i placed 3rd
Sep 26, 2019 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: that was with steering assist off
Sep 26, 2019 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: turned that shit off immediately
Sep 26, 2019 5:02 AM - kenenthk: I got first 3 different times
Sep 26, 2019 5:02 AM - kenenthk: I'm talking about my real life car lol
Sep 26, 2019 5:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/25/us/tesla-gas-fremont-trnd/index.html lol
Sep 26, 2019 5:21 AM - Veho: That is somehow so much worse than a normal car running out of gas.
Sep 26, 2019 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Must charge 6 hours before you can catch criminal
Sep 26, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: Must be kept charged, durrrr, what a complex concept.
Sep 26, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Cop runs out of charge at a quick trip, he wouldve been there anyway
Sep 26, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: It would have made no difference if the car ran on gas, if it ran out of fuel during a chase it would still lose whoever they were chasing.
Sep 26, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: I would rather focus on the actual issues that electric cars have.
Sep 26, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: Like the fact they cost more than a house.
Sep 26, 2019 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Led turn signal burns out? Theres another mortgage on my house
Sep 26, 2019 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah Veho that's just teslas
Sep 26, 2019 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are quite a few budget electric cars
Sep 26, 2019 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: of course the lower price means a smaller battery
Sep 26, 2019 6:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyway i think the higher average price is made up for by the fact it costs hardly anything to recharge, and electric motors hardly need any maintenance
Sep 26, 2019 6:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: going to a car mechanic is not cheap so the less you have to do that the better
Sep 26, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: Yeah they do pay for themselves after a while.
Sep 26, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: BUT STILL
Sep 26, 2019 6:44 AM - Veho: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/phenomena/2013/10/07/why-a-little-mammal-has-so-much-sex-that-it-disintegrates/
Sep 26, 2019 7:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fvKI57w.jpg
Sep 26, 2019 7:58 AM - Ericthegreat: Death by snu snu!
Sep 26, 2019 7:59 AM - Ericthegreat: I wonder what happens if you keep one in captivity? Do they live for years?
Sep 26, 2019 7:59 AM - Ericthegreat: What if you only allow them to mate a few times.
Sep 26, 2019 7:59 AM - Ericthegreat: Can you reintroduce them later?
Sep 26, 2019 8:02 AM - Veho: They are short lived so probably not for years.
Sep 26, 2019 9:21 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 26, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brutal
Sep 26, 2019 9:30 AM - kenenthk: Ew https://www.delish.com/food-news/a29233172/woman-served-raw-chicken-sandwich-burger-king/
Sep 26, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She was raw dogging a chicken
Sep 26, 2019 9:40 AM - Veho: Chicken carpaccio.
Sep 26, 2019 9:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UwYj6iE.jpg
Sep 26, 2019 9:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qCHSToj.mp4
Sep 26, 2019 10:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ErlnKK5.mp4
Sep 26, 2019 10:40 AM - kenenthk: This cake I made is guud
Sep 26, 2019 10:42 AM - Plasma Shadow: moonlight uh
Sep 26, 2019 10:47 AM - Veho: What kind of cake?
Sep 26, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yellow cake uranium lol
Sep 26, 2019 11:03 AM - kenenthk: Its act yellow cake and chocolate frosting
Sep 26, 2019 11:11 AM - Veho: Can you please call it vanilla cake?
Sep 26, 2019 11:11 AM - Veho: "Yellow cake" evokes... pee.
Sep 26, 2019 11:13 AM - kenenthk: I also have to pee but holding it in cause I just moved earlier
Sep 26, 2019 11:15 AM - Veho: Urinal cake.
Sep 26, 2019 11:39 AM - StrayGuitarist: Urinal fake.
Sep 26, 2019 11:49 AM - kenenthk: Stfu cake
Sep 26, 2019 11:55 AM - Veho: NO U cake.
Sep 26, 2019 11:57 AM - Veho: I had some amazing cake this weekend. It was made with sponge that uses a ton of egg whites and no yolks so it's all moist and delicious.
Sep 26, 2019 11:57 AM - Veho: And custard.
Sep 26, 2019 12:07 PM - kenenthk: So you ate spongebobs semen?
Sep 26, 2019 12:10 PM - Veho: No.
Sep 26, 2019 12:15 PM - kenenthk: Liars are bad people
Sep 26, 2019 12:15 PM - kenenthk: I survived my youth by lying
Sep 26, 2019 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-3ds-full-speed-ps1-now-possible-with-pcsx-rearmed-w-unai-renderer/
Sep 26, 2019 12:26 PM - kenenthk: Dont you have someone to write up psi
Sep 26, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not today lol
Sep 26, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We did lose 4 officers the other day, it seems the company was doing G license classes and the instructor had lost his K license lol
Sep 26, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure they will get it straightened out though lol
Sep 26, 2019 12:50 PM - Veho: If by "straighten out" you mean "make the remaining crew work longer hours" then yes.
Sep 26, 2019 12:50 PM - kenenthk: I got an X license
Sep 26, 2019 12:53 PM - Flame: i have a D license... ken dont fuck with me ill use my D license on you 
Sep 26, 2019 12:55 PM - Flame: i just farted even i feel disgusted  with myself
Sep 26, 2019 1:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: I clicked on this tap thinking, "What's the Temp up to?" now I am like, "By the Gods!"
Sep 26, 2019 1:58 PM - kenenthk: That sounded pretty gay flame
Sep 26, 2019 2:00 PM - kenenthk: You really shouldn't be surprised that's why gamerz is afraid of the crapbox now
Sep 26, 2019 3:02 PM - IncredulousP: well he is flaming
Sep 26, 2019 3:07 PM - kenenthk: ^I like this person
Sep 26, 2019 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh i got koopa troopa twice in mario kart tour apparently it's a 5% chance
Sep 26, 2019 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: game's not bad, i've heard some complaints about it but i think they got the controls pretty good, better than i thought possible for a touchscreen controlled racing game
Sep 26, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: it definitely feels like mario kart
Sep 26, 2019 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there needs to be more ways to earn the crystals you use to buy the lootboxes
Sep 26, 2019 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't really mind not having a whole lot of characters as long as i have my favorites
Sep 26, 2019 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it could take forever just to get the right ones
Sep 26, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and toadette is a 1% chance that was the first character i unlocked lol
Sep 26, 2019 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've only done like 4 cups
Sep 26, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i also got the 1% chance yellow taxi lol
Sep 26, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was a weird one because the pipe was golden when i tapped the use 5 gems icon so i thought oooh
Sep 26, 2019 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but man i thought they were real players not randomly generated names, that's a bummer
Sep 26, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: also the gems are way expensive, costs relatively a lot if you want to pay to open just one lootbox and chances are what you get will be worthless to you or a duplicate
Sep 26, 2019 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you don't mind only having a few characters and taking a while to unlock more you could happily play it without paying a cent but it's kinda in your face "look at all this stuff you could get if you pay us"
Sep 26, 2019 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they have a $5 monthly subscription that gets you not much of value lol, 200cc unlocked and additional rewards after races
Sep 26, 2019 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: the game has a lot of cups, i'll give them that
Sep 26, 2019 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i have not yet had to repeat anything in order to get a high enough score to unlock the next cup, even when i didn't place great
Sep 26, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2019/09/taco-bell-promises-spiciest-chip-yet-in-new-reaper-ranch-tortilla-chips.html
Sep 26, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=kyA2vS7sJZI
Sep 26, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNrF0JbDVc8
Sep 26, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qw3lkpa5lY
Sep 26, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntYiCTxn1cs
Sep 26, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rKNG2byX3j8?t=514
Sep 27, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Building a top 100 games for PS2 list is challenging and fun...
Sep 27, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thekitchn.com/jacket-potato-22943799
Sep 27, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do mine like this hmm my mom taught me how to make good potatoes lol
Sep 27, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/the-hdd-is-dead-to-me/
Sep 27, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah eventually it will be somewhat large SSDs and huge HDDs only
Sep 27, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/14908/intel-announces-ssd-665p-denser-faster-qlc-nand
Sep 27, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday I'll grab one of those fancy M.2 drives lol
Sep 27, 2019 3:36 AM - Ericthegreat: M2 getting cheap.
Sep 27, 2019 3:45 AM - Veho: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/man-takes-out-10-inch-20272109
Sep 27, 2019 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 inch what??? Lol
Sep 27, 2019 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well in fairness he did actually have something there... Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 28, 2019)

Sep 27, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/01hXvTwzj0
Sep 27, 2019 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dog is like "what the fuck is wrong with my human...."
Sep 27, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/vWE6lORzj0
Sep 27, 2019 4:32 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 27, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey kenenthk 
Sep 27, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You still eating tacos 
Sep 27, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 2 soft tacos from taco Bell for lunch... Was the worst I have ever had from them
Sep 27, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They must have kept the lettuce in water or something and didn't bother to drain it lol
Sep 27, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 more hours and I get to go home and build my wife's PC 
Sep 27, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like building computers.... I kind of wish I could do it as a job lol
Sep 27, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But poeple who ask if I can build them a machine are like "what can I get for like 80 bucks"
Sep 27, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can get you a pile of crap you will instantly hate lol
Sep 27, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Budgets are always unrealistic
Sep 27, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 400 dollars for parts for my wife and I thought she was going to have a melt down lol
Sep 27, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I did great... 2700X 16GBs of RAM new Mobo scythe Ninja cooler....
Sep 27, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When it comes time to upgrade that Mobo can even support the 3800X so far
Sep 27, 2019 5:09 AM - kenenthk: I downed $15 worth of taco bell last night and feel like shit now
Sep 27, 2019 5:18 AM - Veho: How much Taco Bell is that?
Sep 27, 2019 5:18 AM - Veho: According to memes, people feel like shit after $1 of Taco Bell too.
Sep 27, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I think like 3.50
Sep 27, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how much it was but it wasn't worth it lol
Sep 27, 2019 5:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.scoopwhoop.com/news/burger-king-asked-its-customers-to-go-to-mcdonalds-instead/ I dont see how this helps cancer research when they both could be donating from sales
Sep 27, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: And I ate a soft taco supreme steak quesadilla and crunch wrap supreme shortly after I had a taco salad and cake
Sep 27, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: Woke up with a supreme shit
Sep 27, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: That BK/McD thing happened a few years ago, but everyone is reposting it now.
Sep 27, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: And it happened in like Peru or something.
Sep 27, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: Phillipines.
Sep 27, 2019 5:44 AM - Veho: Somewhere.
Sep 27, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Still
Sep 27, 2019 6:09 AM - Veho: Still.
Sep 27, 2019 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Dill
Sep 27, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phillips screwdriver invented in the Philippines?
Sep 27, 2019 6:13 AM - Veho: Chill pill.
Sep 27, 2019 6:13 AM - kenenthk: Your wife's a screwdriver
Sep 27, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: She screwed the driver.
Sep 27, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3r1gBUw
Sep 27, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: Some are good, some are forced.
Sep 27, 2019 6:44 AM - kenenthk: Screwing the driver?
Sep 27, 2019 6:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iQEk1ii.mp4
Sep 27, 2019 7:02 AM - kenenthk: That was good spaghetti
Sep 27, 2019 7:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AUCwZ8N.mp4
Sep 27, 2019 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was browsing the rpcs3 compatibility list and noticed the PS3 had a game called "High Stakes Strip Poker"..... Disappointed no stripping involved
Sep 27, 2019 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Try an anime porn site?
Sep 27, 2019 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if you like cartoon tita
Sep 27, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weebs
Sep 27, 2019 7:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Waffles 
Sep 27, 2019 7:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure SAK knows alot of dedicated links
Sep 27, 2019 8:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: maybe you didn't play for long enough
Sep 27, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s2OQiMZ.jpg
Sep 27, 2019 9:27 AM - kenenthk: Its sony porn in games is like their 3rd income
Sep 27, 2019 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Next to vaios 
Sep 27, 2019 9:38 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/lMda2jEN-Q8
Sep 27, 2019 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RTX on PS2 https://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-2/rtx-red-rock
Sep 27, 2019 10:51 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IeQxJMEtJY
Sep 27, 2019 11:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/w6hhVJH.mp4
Sep 27, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: How to sandblast your eyeballs.
Sep 27, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: I'm finally playing Heavy rain and discovered how to not parent
Sep 27, 2019 12:12 PM - Veho: How do you not parent?
Sep 27, 2019 12:20 PM - kenenthk: By loosing your kidd
Sep 27, 2019 12:21 PM - kenenthk: They really went all out on that shower scene 
Sep 27, 2019 12:21 PM - Arras: JAAAAASOOOOOON
Sep 27, 2019 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Sep 27, 2019 12:27 PM - Arras: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON
Sep 27, 2019 12:28 PM - kenenthk: He dead
Sep 27, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8:21 AM - kenenthk: They really went all out on that shower scene 
Sep 27, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why it's called heavy rain... lol
Sep 27, 2019 1:28 PM - hobbledehoy899: https://www.fbi.gov/audio-repository/newark-margaret-ellen-fox-phone-call-062419.mp3/view
Sep 27, 2019 1:31 PM - Sicklyboy: SHAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN
Sep 27, 2019 1:31 PM - kenenthk: He possibly dead
Sep 27, 2019 1:32 PM - kenenthk: I think that's my first time seeing full on boob on a sony console 
Sep 27, 2019 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk if your PS3 is hacked I think you can get a full view if you know what I mean lol
Sep 27, 2019 1:39 PM - hobbledehoy899: *epic*
Sep 27, 2019 1:39 PM - Sicklyboy: Good: I get to leave work in 2.5 hours.  Bad: Been working since 4:30, on 3 hours of sleep.
Sep 27, 2019 1:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: hm
Sep 27, 2019 1:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: watch EoE when you get back home
Sep 27, 2019 1:40 PM - hobbledehoy899: that'll wake you up
Sep 27, 2019 1:41 PM - hobbledehoy899: anyways, on RACS, Luv Wave is going for $96.98
Sep 27, 2019 1:42 PM - hobbledehoy899: i got a NOS copy of it for $40 a few months ago
Sep 27, 2019 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Arent you IT for amazon sickly
Sep 27, 2019 1:43 PM - hobbledehoy899: I wish more of C's Ware's visual novels would've been ported to the DS.
Sep 27, 2019 1:43 PM - kenenthk: That fat cop on hea y rain reminds me of john goodman when he use to  be fat
Sep 27, 2019 1:43 PM - hobbledehoy899: At least the Fatal Relations sequels.
Sep 27, 2019 1:44 PM - Sicklyboy: When I get home I'm taking a nap lol
Sep 27, 2019 1:44 PM - hobbledehoy899: rip
Sep 27, 2019 1:44 PM - hobbledehoy899: sleep well tho
Sep 27, 2019 1:45 PM - kenenthk: That's when they call you into work within the first hour of sleep
Sep 27, 2019 1:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Nope not on call this week 
Sep 27, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXpdE-OEchE
Sep 27, 2019 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Someone called in we need help
Sep 27, 2019 1:50 PM - Sicklyboy: Then, mfw: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/483/348/bdd.jpg
Sep 27, 2019 1:50 PM - Sicklyboy: Or this lol https://i.ytimg.com/vi/S_imfxamGvM/hqdefault.jpg
Sep 27, 2019 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Were gonna have to let you go or treat you like shit the rest the year for not showing up on your day off
Sep 27, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk your going to need a proctologist
Sep 27, 2019 2:21 PM - kenenthk: I dont need to know how you know about that
Sep 27, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psionics 
Sep 27, 2019 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Cant stop playing this shit
Sep 27, 2019 4:01 PM - Flame: i think you should not be playing with shit. unhygienic and you could catch a disease
Sep 27, 2019 5:03 PM - ArugulaZ: I hate that numbnuts that keeps posting "Aurozett" over at Wololo. Someone over there needs to learn how to IP ban
Sep 27, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: What's aurozett?
Sep 27, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Maybe they just dont care and you should stop caring about people you dont even know?
Sep 27, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-desktop-computer-Gtx-970-Core-I5-windows-10-quantity-4/183954175915?hash=item2ad485f7ab:g:5p4AAOSwGTVdfEDB < I can't tell why this is so cheap 
Sep 27, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CPU is shit, but a GTX 970? No way in a whole system for $225 shipped
Sep 27, 2019 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Skytech is being shit, figured I'd at least get some cheapo PC to put upstairs and shove a 1060 in it or something for games
Sep 27, 2019 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if that's legit, I might just buy that and call it good 
Sep 27, 2019 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Building a whole PC with used parts would cost me about $400, for a 4th gen i5, shitty mobo, 1060, 16GB of RAM, case, 500W PSU and such, or I could buy a shitty Dell tower for like $200, figure out a way to replace their non-standard PSU, and then put a 1060 in one of those
Sep 27, 2019 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For like $350 thereabouts
Sep 27, 2019 6:19 PM - Flame: @Tom dude stop buying shit laptop put money towards your kids college funds
Sep 27, 2019 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not a shit laptop you dumb
Sep 27, 2019 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a shit desktop ;O;
Sep 27, 2019 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Flame you dingus that's going to  e his kids future laptop while all the other students have foldable shit you can crumble like paper into your pocket 
Sep 27, 2019 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not a shit laptop you dumb
Sep 27, 2019 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a shit desktop ;O;
Sep 27, 2019 6:35 PM - kenenthk: But by the time the kid goes to college it will be considered shit 
Sep 27, 2019 6:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evja74/youtuber-uncovers-disturbing-truth-about-the-jalapenos-on-subway-sandwiches lol
Sep 27, 2019 7:10 PM - Flame: :|
Sep 27, 2019 7:10 PM - Flame: i just had subway
Sep 27, 2019 7:10 PM - Flame: thanks ken
Sep 27, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Flame, tl;Dr their jalapeno slices have stems
Sep 27, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally what that entire article is about
Sep 27, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 27, 2019 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They preslice jalapenos in a factory, and apparently stems are left on a lot
Sep 27, 2019 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So like... literally not that big a deal lol
Sep 27, 2019 7:16 PM - Flame: literally a nothing story
Sep 27, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IT'S SO DISTURBING
Sep 27, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: STEMS
Sep 27, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FUCKING STEMS
Sep 27, 2019 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I WANT MY PLANTS GROWN IN A LABORATORY WITHOUT STEMS DAMMIT
Sep 27, 2019 7:19 PM - Flame: just saw the title and thought it was bad chemicals or something.... just shows you should read and get the facts 
Sep 27, 2019 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just shows how fucking stupid clickbait news sites are
Sep 27, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THE DISTURBING TRUTH ABOUT WHERE YOUR SHIT GOES!
Sep 27, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IN A SEWER, _WITH OTHER PEOPLE'S SHIT_
Sep 27, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: EVERYONE PANIC
Sep 27, 2019 7:27 PM - Veho: When you let your shit touch someone else's shit, you're letting it touch every other shit the other shit has ever touched.
Sep 27, 2019 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Not if you have an outhouse 
Sep 27, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: Or something.
Sep 27, 2019 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I DON'T WANT MY SHIT MIXING WITH THE SHIT OF THEM GAYS
Sep 27, 2019 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: COULD MAKE ME GAY
Sep 27, 2019 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JUST LIKE THE FROGS
Sep 27, 2019 7:29 PM - kenenthk: I love banana peppers and they have stems also I just toss it out maybe I should do a follow up video about banans peppers
Sep 27, 2019 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Tho I do hear some subway workers like to add a little white sauce on your sub
Sep 27, 2019 7:39 PM - Veho: Mmmm, alfredo sauce.
Sep 27, 2019 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/113HoeG.jpg
Sep 27, 2019 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Salad looks better than the pasta imo
Sep 27, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HQDlIv1
Sep 27, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vr8zKhY
Sep 27, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-deskt...175915?hash=item2ad485f7ab:g:5p4AAOSwGTVdfEDB < welp, I sent a $150 best offer to this to see if they'll take it 
Sep 27, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they don't TBH I might just buy it full price
Sep 27, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And gamble on whether there's actually a 970 in it
Sep 27, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's too cheap though lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait didn't you already have a 970?
Sep 27, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I sold that ages ago to my boss for like $200 lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Back when they'd sell used for $150 lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have a GTX 770 in my work PC and my 1070 in my gaming desktop
Sep 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am building my wifes PC tonight (well gutting it and putting in new shiz)
Sep 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If this doesn't have a 970 in it, then I'll just plop a 1060 in there and call it good lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still going to have a 1050 Ti lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wanna use this for VR stuff in the living room
Sep 27, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=refurbished+PC
Sep 27, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which a 970 is kind of a stretch, but fuck for that cheap I'll deal lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always check there first for refurbished stuff lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/hp-pavilion-590-p0047c-student-home-office/p/N82E16883288622?Description=refurbished%20PC&cm_re=refurbished_PC-_-83-288-622-_-Product
Sep 27, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 666 dollars....
Sep 27, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but all the cheapo stuff is SFF which is a bitch to put a new PSU in for a GPU upgrade lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Sep 27, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have any spare DDR4 and a case?
Sep 27, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a new mobo and a 2700X for like under 200 bucks.
Sep 27, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even Dell's "towers" use proprietary PSUs which is dumb lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't Psi lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could build a used PC with 16gb of ddr3, 4th gen i5, and a 1060 for like $400ish
Sep 27, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I replaced the PSU in my HP in the living room and am about to gut it lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Ryzen-7-2700X-50th-Anniversary-Limited-Edition-Gold-Box-T-Shirt-and-Sticker/163880921762?hash=item2628106aa2:g:Ih8AAOSwyepdd~Sb
Sep 27, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 bucks for a nice CPU 
Sep 27, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just the box lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what makes the anniversary one different?
Sep 27, 2019 9:47 PM - Flame: buy that nice CPU Psionic... best  $99.95 you will spend
Sep 27, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CPU has Su's initials etched in the top IIRC Psi, and that's kinda it I think lok
Sep 27, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-RYZEN-7-2700X-3-7GHz-8-Core-Socket-AM4-Unlocked-CPU-Desktop-Processor/392448196273?hash=item5b5fbc3eb1:g:~lsAAOSwPilck7pT
Sep 27, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could have sworn I have seen them cheaper like under 100 dollars
Sep 27, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit they accepted that $150 offer 
Sep 27, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Sep 27, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, guess I bought a cheapo PC with maybe a 970 in it lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well yeah it's just a 550 Ti flashed with a 970 BIOS fake thing lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Knowing my luck it'll show up in pieces 
Sep 27, 2019 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poorly packed, everything dangling lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well you know that helps with overclocking lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's all legit I'll just be floored lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I5 3340s which is kinda shit
Sep 27, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might take the 3470 in my work PC and swap it over, for that extra like 10% of performance lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 16gb of RAM though apparently
Sep 27, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DDR3?
Sep 27, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR seems like one of those things that would need overkill PC specs.
Sep 27, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, like a 1060 and 8GB of DDR3 and even like a 2nd gen i7 is enough
Sep 27, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ran some VR stuff on a 970 and a 3rd gen i5, so this should be just fucking fine
Sep 27, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could probably do VR hmmm maybe someday lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, your fucking 2080 Ti could do all the VR no problem lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RTX VR is going to be a thing?
Sep 27, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably need what ever GPU is next gen lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point I'm sure lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, gonna need an RTX 3080 Ti SUPER MEGA ULTRA for good fps lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta buy one of those Vive Index's for like $1000 Psi 
Sep 27, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the AMD Thicc one lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, AMD you'll have to wait 2 gens ;O;
Sep 27, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CUZ THEIR GPUS ARE SHIT
Sep 27, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HAHAHAHA
Sep 27, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I heard the 5700 is like a 1080 or something lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-RTX-2060-vs-AMD-RX-5700/4034vs4046 Kind of impressed lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 5700xt thing is like a 2070 Super or whatever, which is good
Sep 27, 2019 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially for the price
Sep 27, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have really thought about it when I bought this GPU... lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean who wouldn't mind keeping like 800 dollars lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably buy a 5700xt if I didn't have so many bad experience with AMD's shitty software and drivers TBH
Sep 27, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but for native 4K I feel like even the 2080 Ti is just barely doing it at times.
Sep 27, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am not sure what fixed what, but PS2 emulation looks the bomb in 4K 
Sep 27, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Latest version of PCSX2 or Nvidia driver stuff or what something works awesome lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I get enough time I am going to make some more youtube video's
Sep 27, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Samurai Champloo had a PS2 game that I just recently found out about.
Sep 27, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the big seller for sticking with Nvidia was that all my stuff is Nvidia and I really do use the streaming and recording features.
Sep 27, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It also helped that it's faster even if only slightly lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the extra stuff you get with Nvidia is pretty decent
Sep 27, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Psi, wanna go on an egg hunt and find out which model of Asus prebuilt shit this is? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Asus-desktop-computer-Gtx-970-Core-I5-windows-10-quantity-4/183954175915?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649 < lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the specs might be upgraded from some prebuilt but I can't find anything lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.asus.com/us/Tower-PCs/M11AA/ < Oh wait no I did it all by myself
Sep 27, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, if that claim of a 970 is accurate it's definitely a third party lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:12 PM - BORTZ: I got a laptop coming finally
Sep 27, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you stroke the inputs just right Bortz?
Sep 27, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 27, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it looks familiar Tom lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found it Psi lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not exactly confident in it's supposed specs now lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 350W PSU and a 970? maximum kek
Sep 27, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ouch
Sep 27, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping these were in some kind of office or lan center or something and they like...replaced the PSU and the GPU lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why do they always do that.... it's always the bare minimum then of course 4 years later when the PSU has lost 20% of it's juice... it's not enough anymore
Sep 27, 2019 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll see if they'll tkae some more pictures of it lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/1HU-00J7-002C8?Description=refurbished%20PSU&cm_re=refurbished_PSU-_-9SIAJ7W8GJ8362-_-Product
Sep 27, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get that one lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asking for pictures of at least the back and the inside, to confirm there's a GPU in it 
Sep 27, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's actually pretty nice  (I put it in my machine)
Sep 27, 2019 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $45 a month!
Sep 27, 2019 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it has the shitty PSU in it and the 970, I'll probably pick up like a 500W EVGA bronze or something for $50 and use that lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't need to like...fucking last forever, just kinda sit in my living room and run the Sims 3 for 402840 hours for my wife and the occasional VR session for me lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better PSU equals better overclocks  lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think you can overclock the i5-3340s 
Sep 27, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a babby version of the i5 3470 lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it's probably locked
Sep 27, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you specific buy a mobo maybe? (I had a mobo that let me OC non OCable Skylake i5's lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes you can flash a "Unlocked" BIOS too I remember that being a thing waayyyy back lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some boards you can raise the turbo clock on, but I dunno what mobo this thing will have or whether it'll even have any options at all for that lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly not lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's an ASUS for there is a chance
Sep 27, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: if it was Dell I would say "Nope never ever happened...."
Sep 27, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it's probably like a babby Asus with generic BIOS lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do produce a lot of the mobo's for Dell them and Giglebite
Sep 27, 2019 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The BIOS update they have on the PC is showing it's possibly this: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8H61M_PRO/specifications/
Sep 27, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PCIe 2.0 
Sep 27, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Least it's x16 lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It supports XMP which is hilarious 
Sep 27, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got some ROG blood!!!
Sep 27, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Overclocking Protection : - ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
Sep 27, 2019 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think you can OC at all on H61 chipset so yeah no OC lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aw man, I could buy an i7 3770 for only $70 if I wanted to upgrade it 
Sep 27, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the 1333 Mhz RAM though... you would think 1600 would be at least lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's got XMP!
Sep 27, 2019 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll just set it to 4200mhz and blow up the mobo
Sep 27, 2019 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 27, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of RAM I got mine at 3400 and 3466 just refused to boot lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if I gave it like .1 volt more juice... but right now I am spec
Sep 27, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 27, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It runs nice, but so far it hasn't spontaneously spawned AI... so 0 out of 10.
Sep 27, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that feels nice.... I dug deep into the Ryzen Power Plan thing, it had the PCIe thing set to power saving, I set it to performance because why not 
Sep 27, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was weird Chrome went all wonky lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:14 PM - Flame: maybe you went wonky?
Sep 27, 2019 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: on a scale from 1 to 10 how drunk are you all?
Sep 27, 2019 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: as you all know, it's friday
Sep 27, 2019 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Sep 27, 2019 11:15 PM - Flame: im 0 on that scale
Sep 27, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 0, cuz drinking is bad mmkay 
Sep 27, 2019 11:17 PM - Flame: how did fuck did the shoutbox turn in to AA
Sep 27, 2019 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 0
Sep 27, 2019 11:18 PM - Flame: worst AA meetup ever
Sep 27, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would drink but mah diabeetus
Sep 27, 2019 11:20 PM - Flame: i would drink but its 00:20 here
Sep 27, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/19/09/27/2022248/study-proves-the-fccs-core-justification-for-killing-net-neutrality-was-false
Sep 27, 2019 11:20 PM - Flame: and fuck going to the shops at this time
Sep 27, 2019 11:21 PM - Flame: would most likely get stabbed
Sep 27, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame they stop selling booze here at 02:00
Sep 27, 2019 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then promptly start selling again at 07:00 lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you gotta plan accordingly lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In case you can't survive 5 whole hours with out drinking
Sep 27, 2019 11:22 PM - Flame: well they laws here too, something like 11, but i know the shop keeper
Sep 27, 2019 11:23 PM - Flame: his my buddy  
Sep 27, 2019 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.slashdot.org/story/19/09/27/196228/the-heat-death-of-5g
Sep 27, 2019 11:24 PM - Flame: my buddy: he know ill blow his head off
Sep 27, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now now Flame
Sep 27, 2019 11:25 PM - Flame: with bazooka
Sep 27, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You shouldn't blow dudes for booze
Sep 27, 2019 11:26 PM - Flame: come here and say that, my bazooka is ready
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I don't blow dudes Flame, so you'll have to find some other guy ;O;
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - kenenthk: I beat heavy rain
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - Flame: lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - kenenthk: I left no survivors
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now your just playing head games... lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I thought you would get stuck at the shower scene lol
Sep 27, 2019 11:29 PM - kenenthk: It took the longest out of everything
Sep 27, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apple.slashdot.org/story/19/09/27/1350213/new-checkm8-jailbreak-released-for-all-ios-devices-running-a5-to-a11-chips I wish I could jail break my Apple TV...
Sep 27, 2019 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Controls are shitty in that game
Sep 27, 2019 11:29 PM - kenenthk: You have like android everything why care
Sep 27, 2019 11:29 PM - Flame: which chip set is the apple tv @psio
Sep 27, 2019 11:30 PM - kenenthk: I'm assuming one made by apple
Sep 27, 2019 11:31 PM - Flame: which one do you have psio, which gen?
Sep 27, 2019 11:31 PM - kenenthk: There you go 
Sep 27, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The A10X
Sep 27, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV 4K
Sep 27, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I could hook it up to my 4K monitor (it has HDMI)
Sep 27, 2019 11:34 PM - Flame: well if its A10X
Sep 27, 2019 11:34 PM - Flame: https://yalujailbreak.net/checkm8-bootrom-exploit/
Sep 27, 2019 11:35 PM - Flame: is it there
Sep 27, 2019 11:36 PM - Flame: nope, but im sure they just tweak a bit to get it to work with your apple tv
Sep 27, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.idownloadblog.com/2019/06/14/how-to-jailbreak-atv-4-4k-120-1211-chimeratv/ It's such a pain
Sep 27, 2019 11:37 PM - Flame: in other news i brought a pixel 3a
Sep 27, 2019 11:38 PM - Flame: now i have that with my one plus 6t
Sep 27, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame is it good?
Sep 27, 2019 11:40 PM - Flame: its wicked. my 6T will do the heavy loading stuff and this will do internet and phone stuff
Sep 27, 2019 11:41 PM - Flame: it has android 10 for a start
Sep 27, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very nice!
Sep 27, 2019 11:57 PM - Flame: which android version do you have psio?
Sep 27, 2019 11:58 PM - Flame: if you got android 9 plus
Sep 27, 2019 11:58 PM - Flame: i learnt an amazing trick
Sep 27, 2019 11:59 PM - Flame: for private DNS use dns.adguard.com
Sep 27, 2019 11:59 PM - Flame: to block ads
Sep 28, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a hybrid Android they call it 9.2 but it's like 9 with a bunch of patches lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Russian version on a Chinese phone designed in Spain lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.doogee.cc/detail/ip68-rugged-smartphone/112
Sep 28, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really like it, rooted and all kinds of neat tricks lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Russian ROM even
Sep 28, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unofficial of course lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can literally sit on it all night at work like 8 hours and still have 50% battery left 
Sep 28, 2019 12:03 AM - Flame: LMFAO!
Sep 28, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It has Magisk and some other root stuff
Sep 28, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have one complaint about it... the buttons on the side stick out just a hair too much so often when I pull it out of my pocket I have taken several pictures of my pocket.
Sep 28, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a huge deal but annoying lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it so much I am considering getting this one at some point, https://www.doogee.cc/detail/ip68-rugged-smartphone_s90pro/158
Sep 28, 2019 12:07 AM - Flame: rambo phone
Sep 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.doogeemall.com/en/buy/s95pro Ugghhh the price on this one....
Sep 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has to be a typo?
Sep 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame it's true I have washed it off in a sink several times makes it look super clean 
Sep 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Soap and water lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:09 AM - Flame: BUT Free shipping!!!
Sep 28, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For 10 grand I would hope so lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:10 AM - Flame: Soap and fucking water.... navy seal phone
Sep 28, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ask them for a review sample lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame all the other security guards are jelly of my tactical phone lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:12 AM - Flame: but it used to be 9999
Sep 28, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6b1142cbqcbztq&SearchText=DOOGEE+S60+6GB+64GB&spuId=9054039&switch_new_app=y
Sep 28, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile my phone is still the same price I paid for it lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I treat it like shit and it still looks like new to be honest
Sep 28, 2019 12:14 AM - Flame: when did you buy it again
Sep 28, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm probably a year ago?
Sep 28, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 months
Sep 28, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No 10
Sep 28, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it was before Christmas last year lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally throw it across the room into a box with the charger lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Inside my head "Hmmm will plug it up later...."
Sep 28, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It gets a full charge in like 3 hours
Sep 28, 2019 12:16 AM - Flame: mean while i treat my phones like a princess
Sep 28, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That probably sounds like a long time but it will easily go 16 hours on that full charge
Sep 28, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame your phones probably play games better?
Sep 28, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine has like a Mali G170 or some weird GPU lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works great though... None of that Power VR crap
Sep 28, 2019 12:17 AM - Flame: one plus is top end stuff.
Sep 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Flame: not too sure about the pixel 3a
Sep 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Flame: not the best i think
Sep 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mali T880
Sep 28, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/product/doogee-s60-full-specification-and-features/ Nice they rated it fair
Sep 28, 2019 12:19 AM - Flame: but dolphin works great on my oneplus 6t
Sep 28, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet hmmm I haven't tried Dolphin on my phone lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably could run some of the less demanding games are 20FPS lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: at not are lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't even tried it on my Shield TV because I heard it was meh
Sep 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Flame: https://www.gizmochina.com/product/oneplus-6t/
Sep 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have streamed it from my PC though and that of course was nice 
Sep 28, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame the Doogee S60 is rated higher? (OK now I feel like that web page may be a bit off)
Sep 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Flame: my 3T is like almost 10
Sep 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Flame: https://www.gizmochina.com/product/oneplus-3t/
Sep 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Flame: LMAO!
Sep 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/product/apple-iphone-11-pro-max/
Sep 28, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would knock some points off of it just because it's Apple lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Flame: HAHAHA
Sep 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Flame: who ever is doing the rating is high as a motherfucker
Sep 28, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the other guards at work is really into video games, so I showed him my phone with all the emulators and he asked me "Can I get these on my phone...." as soon as he showed me it's an Apple I was like "Only if you jail break it.. and even then it's kind of a pain."
Sep 28, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame that review was legit  lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/da8hll/i_think_that_the_key_thing_is_that_we_all_have_to/
Sep 28, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple I just noticed only put a 3500 mah battery in... Means you will have to charge it more often using up charge cycles
Sep 28, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No wonder they die so quickly
Sep 28, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.giztop.com/asus-rog-phone-2.html
Sep 28, 2019 12:32 AM - Flame: battery isnt everything psio, just look at the new switch has the same battery but is better because of the CPU
Sep 28, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.giztop.com/official-aeroactive-cooler-ii-for-asus-rog-phone-2.html It finally happened....
Sep 28, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Active cooling for phones lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why does it sound like where on a plane?" "Sorry I over clocked my phone and now the fan is blowing faster to keep it from melting...."
Sep 28, 2019 12:34 AM - Flame: LOL!
Sep 28, 2019 12:34 AM - Flame: i used to overclock my htc desire back in the day
Sep 28, 2019 12:35 AM - Flame: like extra 100mhz
Sep 28, 2019 12:35 AM - Flame: used to make it so much faster
Sep 28, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I can OC mine or underclock it has some software on it for managing that but I just leave it as is.
Sep 28, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really the most demanding thing I do is probably N64 games or maybe some of the 3D arcade games
Sep 28, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But most of my time if I play games is probably on Plague Inc.
Sep 28, 2019 12:42 AM - Flame: overclocking on a phone is dumb, nowadays
Sep 28, 2019 12:42 AM - Flame: whats Plague Inc
Sep 28, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a game where you control different kinds of plagues and the goal is to kill all humans lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if you go with the Nuarax worm world domination
Sep 28, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has a lot of different scenarios
Sep 28, 2019 12:44 AM - Flame: so its like Pokemon go but with aids
Sep 28, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like nano virus and stuff
Sep 28, 2019 12:45 AM - Flame: nano aids?
Sep 28, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your phone is rooted you can use Lucky Patcher to unlock the full game or you can play the crap out of it and unlock the stuff
Sep 28, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame yeah it's hard because it mutates so fast sometimes it ends up killing people too fast lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If people die before they can spread it...
Sep 28, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a lot of the countries will shut down ports and stuff lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:46 AM - Flame: lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For an Android game it's 10 out 10 if your into strategy based stuff
Sep 28, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also like tower defense stuff but sometimes I get bored with those.
Sep 28, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should find a good word search game for work lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:48 AM - Flame: play pokemon go
Sep 28, 2019 12:48 AM - Flame: its the best by a mile
Sep 28, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pro tip for Plague Inc. always start your disease in China the huge population and all the shipping is a killer combo
Sep 28, 2019 12:48 AM - Flame: LOL!
Sep 28, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had Pokemon Go but it's a cat and mouse game with my phone being rooted 
Sep 28, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes it works then they update the game and I have to rehide my root and uugghh lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:49 AM - Flame: damn
Sep 28, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean when it works I like it lol
Sep 28, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also need to try out that new Mario Kart
Sep 28, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye says its good
Sep 28, 2019 12:51 AM - Flame: @pokemon go : im mean if you live in okay area its good for losing weight too
Sep 28, 2019 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: it's decent, it's nothing compared to real mario kart, but then again if you have a switch or something available you're not gonna play that
Sep 28, 2019 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a good time waster
Sep 28, 2019 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: better than most mobile games
Sep 28, 2019 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the randomly generated names are just bots
Sep 28, 2019 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i thought they were real people at first
Sep 28, 2019 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: but there's a multiplayer menu that says coming soon
Sep 28, 2019 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Sep 28, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 3DS and the Mario Kart on there is pretty fun although I haven't really tore into too much.
Sep 28, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of am saving my 3DS and all the games on it for if I ever get stuck in a hospital for a week again lol
Sep 28, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My original DS saved my sanity and possibly my life lol
Sep 28, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I completed Dragon Quest IX or something on it. The one where your an Angel or something.
Sep 28, 2019 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/09/27/2116245/transferring-vaginal-fluids-could-revolutionize-womens-health-researchers-say I've done this before and it seemed to create other problems... lol
Sep 28, 2019 2:05 AM - Ericthegreat: interesting
Sep 28, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean 3 ways count right?
Sep 28, 2019 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I wasn't exactly a clean man... lol
Sep 28, 2019 2:44 AM - IncredulousP: I'm too clean, if you catch my drift
Sep 28, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol got it
Sep 28, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAkG1T3y684
Sep 28, 2019 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own most of these games lol (literally 1 I don't own)


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 29, 2019)

Sep 28, 2019 4:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck everyone
Sep 28, 2019 4:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: and everything
Sep 28, 2019 4:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: FUCK
Sep 28, 2019 4:59 AM - IncredulousP: ok, but when?
Sep 28, 2019 5:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DgvsTU3.mp4
Sep 28, 2019 5:43 AM - T-hug: Fail
Sep 28, 2019 5:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wb4I32l.mp4
Sep 28, 2019 5:51 AM - Veho: THat'll take care of your constipation.
Sep 28, 2019 5:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SYbxGQS.mp4
Sep 28, 2019 6:02 AM - Ericthegreat: That's so sad lol
Sep 28, 2019 6:08 AM - Veho: The helmet prevents you from getting hurt by alienating everyone.
Sep 28, 2019 9:06 AM - kenenthk: I feel as if I promoted the work fuck here
Sep 28, 2019 9:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ApLNLGS.jpg
Sep 28, 2019 9:11 AM - kenenthk: My new otterbox case arrived that was quicker than I thought only had to spend $7 on shipping 
Sep 28, 2019 11:35 AM - kenenthk: For $160 after promo code this is pretty tempting https://www.newegg.com/black-wd-elements-10tb/p/N82E16822234350?Item=N82E16822234350&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL092819&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL092819-_-EMC-092819-Index-_-DesktopExternalHardDrives-_-22234350-S6A1B
Sep 28, 2019 11:37 AM - Veho: Noice.
Sep 28, 2019 11:51 AM - kenenthk: All my porn needs
Sep 28, 2019 12:24 PM - Veho: *sung to the tune of "All the small things"
Sep 28, 2019 2:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bXOlvVg
Sep 28, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to stop by the ATM for a minute lol
Sep 28, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With my luck if I did that the ATM would have been out of service and empty lol
Sep 28, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lEp7sUd.jpg
Sep 28, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Pr8udtb
Sep 28, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/l1jxzor.jpg
Sep 28, 2019 2:56 PM - kenenthk: I almost killed my cat
Sep 28, 2019 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your not supposed to choke it during sex kenenthk  lol
Sep 28, 2019 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Your mom liked it
Sep 28, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well yeah she hates cats... lol
Sep 28, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://external-preview.redd.it/CnuR-vdLSmOtgmmSb6cefHR3l-aqdt9L1LOc5w1WJ9A.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=af2c487eb931cce56e20afc827167758f9a34a61
Sep 28, 2019 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Heard she likes pussy tho
Sep 28, 2019 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Started watching blacklist I can see why people like it only 5 more series to go 
Sep 28, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.delish.com/food-news/a29265180/mcdonalds-fries-advertisement-ronald-mcdonald-speedo/
Sep 28, 2019 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Shouldnt the fries be red?
Sep 28, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 28, 2019 4:49 PM - kenenthk: I think my TVs crapping out it randomly shuts off 
Sep 28, 2019 5:57 PM - kenenthk: https://kansascity.craigslist.org/vgm/d/kansas-city-pc-engine-duo-rx-csync/6985619901.html cant tell if 500 is a good deal or not
Sep 28, 2019 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would ask if it has been recapped
Sep 28, 2019 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If not than it's meh...
Sep 28, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/d/video-gaming/search/psc/vga some of the crap in my area lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:23 PM - Veho: No sexy singles?
Sep 28, 2019 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wrong site for that Veho. GBATemp is not a dating site 
Sep 28, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never got a reply from that guy with the C64 stuff 
Sep 28, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker 
Sep 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also haven't gotten a response to my request for more pictures of the shitty PC 
Sep 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker x2 
Sep 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I finally built my wife's PC... and holy shit I for the first time am having an issue I can't fix lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What'd you fuck up?
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I plug everything in it will not turn on
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but if I just have the PSU and video and mobo stuff plugged in it works fine...
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Veho: Bad RAM.
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something is shorting out something lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it running now lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oddly enough all the "stand offs" are in the correct position so that worked out great.
Sep 28, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By stand offs lol HP has like mounds with holes lol
Sep 28, 2019 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BA8fZkIj4No?t=78
Sep 28, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI3C9yLVsVE Tom I found your C64 lol
Sep 28, 2019 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8oUjNR863M Pentium 3 nice build 
Sep 28, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had that mobo  my wife somehow fried it....
Sep 28, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that sound card here on my desk right now lol
Sep 28, 2019 10:09 PM - Ericthegreat: What was she doing?
Sep 28, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure she claimed she deleted info files 
Sep 28, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But with all things my wife says she is either dumb as fuck or outright lying
Sep 28, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rarely does something resembling a coherent thought pass by her lips
Sep 29, 2019 12:14 AM - MicmasH_W: Well buddy, she is your wife! Don't you love her? 
Sep 29, 2019 12:22 AM - MicmasH_W: ahh actually none of my business 
Sep 29, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of but at time I get sick of her shit lol
Sep 29, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyway time to think about more enjoyable things... Like I recently learned about a PS2 game Samurai Champloo
Sep 29, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to see if I can emulate it 
Sep 29, 2019 3:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still looking for RF cable 
Sep 29, 2019 3:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How am I supposed to play with megadrive dithering without RF cable 
Sep 29, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/08rQrEdASDw
Sep 29, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic you have no RF cables?
Sep 29, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like maybe an old DVD player or something? Lol
Sep 29, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have dozens of RF cables in a box somewhere....
Sep 29, 2019 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-ssd-660p-1tb-deal-sale,40501.html
Sep 29, 2019 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow that's not bad
Sep 29, 2019 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 30, 2019)

Sep 29, 2019 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: you
Sep 29, 2019 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: good deal, i was actually planning on getting a 2TB one of those for my next build
Sep 29, 2019 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: and a 500gb or 1tb OS SSD (a 960 evo or something)
Sep 29, 2019 4:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: and go all-solid state
Sep 29, 2019 4:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least for the most part, the 2tb would probably fill up pretty quickly with games but the stuff on HDD would be stuff i hardly use
Sep 29, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a mix of drives right now no m.2 yet lol
Sep 29, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 960 QVO 2TB is a nice boot drive though
Sep 29, 2019 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i made gyros
Sep 29, 2019 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious
Sep 29, 2019 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what I will eat for breakfast lol
Sep 29, 2019 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably water
Sep 29, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife hasn't been exactly helping out
Sep 29, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So yeah lol
Sep 29, 2019 5:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OjlnbE8.jpg
Sep 29, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2019 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Bummer 2 more ps3s overheating one has sd card slots also
Sep 29, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear replacing the PSU and using better thermal paste helps?
Sep 29, 2019 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like too much work in my opinion though PS3 emulation keeps getting better
Sep 29, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 and PS2 emulation are pretty great
Sep 29, 2019 6:05 AM - kenenthk: What kind of psu can you replace it with?
Sep 29, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But other than a few games most of the PS3 games are on PC already
Sep 29, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Mgs5 is all I wanna play
Sep 29, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk the PSU you want is the better one
Sep 29, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hang on I'll grab a link
Sep 29, 2019 6:07 AM - kenenthk: It was a bummer because the light was yellow for a bit then turned to ylod
Sep 29, 2019 6:07 AM - kenenthk: The rlod
Sep 29, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.psdevwiki.com/ps3/Power_Supply
Sep 29, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah this can fix some of the issues but thermals on launch models suck to be honest
Sep 29, 2019 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Heat gun method may work on this 2007 model
Sep 29, 2019 6:09 AM - kenenthk: I'll just use it once and return it 
Sep 29, 2019 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah replace the PSU use some nice thermal paste and heat gun might bring it back
Sep 29, 2019 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Sep 29, 2019 6:11 AM - kenenthk: I know for a fact the one from 2007 can be downgraded also
Sep 29, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine probably still works I haven't turned it on in ages lol
Sep 29, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should open it up and break it or fix it lol
Sep 29, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty disappointed with the PS3 in comparison to the PS1 and PS2
Sep 29, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The games library paled in comparison and the whole HD thing.... Most games ran at like 600p lol
Sep 29, 2019 6:27 AM - kenenthk: Or send me the motherboardm
Sep 29, 2019 6:27 AM - kenenthk: Be a good person?
Sep 29, 2019 6:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi well the PS2 was 480i and the PS1 was only 240p so it's still a nice improvement
Sep 29, 2019 6:41 AM - kenenthk: 4k ps3 reremodel?
Sep 29, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V8x1mIt.png
Sep 29, 2019 6:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Sep 29, 2019 6:49 AM - Veho: Feeling better today?
Sep 29, 2019 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes i was stuck on a waterfall in ark because someone in the admin tribe had put a barrier right in front of it i couldn't pass so i was kinda frustrated
Sep 29, 2019 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: the owner got a bit mad that i woke him up just for that but at least it shows the @admin command does actually work
Sep 29, 2019 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Have you ever woken up and felt confused if it was am or pm?
Sep 29, 2019 11:39 AM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 29, 2019 11:43 AM - kenenthk: I'll usually be up at 8pm and woke up at 630am today thought I slept the entire day
Sep 29, 2019 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk my schedule for the next day is messed up  I go in at 7AM get out at 3PM then back in at 11PM and work till 7AM again
Sep 29, 2019 12:27 PM - Veho: Lucky for me that sort of thing is illegal here.
Sep 29, 2019 12:28 PM - Veho: There's a law mandated minimum time between shifts.
Sep 29, 2019 12:28 PM - Veho: And it's more than 8 hours.
Sep 29, 2019 12:30 PM - Veho: On the other hand I get paid $5/hour so...
Sep 29, 2019 12:36 PM - kenenthk: It's not illegal if you volunteer for it
Sep 29, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: It is, here.
Sep 29, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I picked it up for overtime hours
Sep 29, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So for 8 hours I will be making like 27 dollars an hour or something lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:41 PM - Veho: Well it's your own fault then.
Sep 29, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could get like 60 hours a week if I wanted them....
Sep 29, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked 96 hours a week for like 2 months one time lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I did get one day off in the middle lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that week was like 80 hours
Sep 29, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was nice at the time making like 1500 a week lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWfU3qoREcs
Sep 29, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like a company that dont give a fuck if someone quits and just work others to death
Sep 29, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is, but for those that can take the pressure the rewards are nice 
Sep 29, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 1500 a week... That's a shit ton of money lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/8qqdsy5rqhp31.gif?format=mp4&s=b57f4287f7a1be95641082fe5490c1573ae4f20d
Sep 29, 2019 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/wwdcki4d2jp31.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=4f153685a9d3a4bd2ba77adbceffe15411195a4f Me on my way to work lol
Sep 29, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: I could get 60 hours a week if I volunteered for it, the shifts just need to be spaced more than 8 hours apart.
Sep 29, 2019 12:53 PM - Veho: 12 hour days are fine.
Sep 29, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/tx75k6yh2ep31.jpg
Sep 29, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 12 hours I can no problem the 16's back to back get old after a few months lol
Sep 29, 2019 1:00 PM - Veho: Mmmm, roachplay.
Sep 29, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my grandson would freak out if he seen those on a person
Sep 29, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is terrified of roaches....
Sep 29, 2019 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep trying to tell him they are crunchy and tasty but he refuses to eat them.
Sep 29, 2019 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Your 12 hours a day is spent on temp 
Sep 29, 2019 1:09 PM - Veho: What's your point?
Sep 29, 2019 1:11 PM - kenenthk: 8 inches?
Sep 29, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I'm the supervisor I can do that 
Sep 29, 2019 1:12 PM - kenenthk: A supervisor should be able to take in that much 
Sep 29, 2019 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why your not in charge  lol
Sep 29, 2019 1:14 PM - kenenthk: I have issues with oral conduct I agree
Sep 29, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://menu.wendys.com/en_US/product/bacon-jalapeno-triple-cheeseburger/
Sep 29, 2019 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta stretch your mouth a bit to fit it all in lol
Sep 29, 2019 1:20 PM - kenenthk: I had some pretty good lemon pepper honey bbq chicken
Sep 29, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That doesn't sound terrible at all
Sep 29, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I make great lemon pepper chicken never thought to add BBQ sauce
Sep 29, 2019 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Shred it up with some buttered bread
Sep 29, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is on my list to do on my next day off
Sep 29, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the stuff here for it
Sep 29, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen chicken breasts but they are fine lol
Sep 29, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Farmers market chicken is good for cheap shit
Sep 29, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: I gotta shit now
Sep 29, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit now cry later hehehe
Sep 29, 2019 1:27 PM - kenenthk: I cry during my shit
Sep 29, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well for me it would depend on how smelly it is lol 
Sep 29, 2019 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Do it when your boss walks in that's how you get promoted
Sep 29, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol blumpkins get raises?
Sep 29, 2019 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/blumpkin#Noun
Sep 29, 2019 1:33 PM - kenenthk: How psi cools https://youtu.be/SWpZee6OMyM
Sep 29, 2019 1:33 PM - kenenthk: Cooks
Sep 29, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He needed to make a smores one
Sep 29, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Graham cracker chocolate and marshmallows
Sep 29, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :sick:
Sep 29, 2019 2:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HyTOCjC.jpg
Sep 29, 2019 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Love sherbet
Sep 29, 2019 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Dead
Sep 29, 2019 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be better if it did that weird spongebob laugh when you stick it in your butt
Sep 29, 2019 4:29 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather hear a Michael jackson song
Sep 29, 2019 5:08 PM - Flame: kenenthk, are you ok? So, kenenthk are you ok Are you ok, kenenthk  kenenthk, are you ok?
Sep 29, 2019 5:08 PM - Flame: You've been hit by You've been hit by A smooth criminal
Sep 29, 2019 6:05 PM - Veho: "Are you feeling it now Mr Krabs" when it's fully inserted.
Sep 29, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who lives in a bunghole under your peepee
Sep 29, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/dasvhz/forget_rgb_cute_pet_gpus_are_the_future/
Sep 29, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old yeller?
Sep 29, 2019 7:28 PM - Veho: UwU
Sep 29, 2019 7:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 29, 2019 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not a word Veho
Sep 29, 2019 8:48 PM - kenenthk: That's was hell of a chiefs game 5 fumbles every touchd under review still won by 4 points
Sep 29, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go Queefs!
Sep 30, 2019 12:25 AM - MicmasH_W: uwu is not a word... it's a feeling
Sep 30, 2019 1:05 AM - IncredulousP: uwu is not a word... it's a lifestyle
Sep 30, 2019 1:24 AM - MicmasH_W: okay you win uwu
Sep 30, 2019 1:30 AM - IncredulousP: uwu
Sep 30, 2019 1:49 AM - MicmasH_W: hooold up a minute uwu is reserved for furries
Sep 30, 2019 1:49 AM - MicmasH_W: and there's only one way to prove yourself
Sep 30, 2019 1:52 AM - MicmasH_W: change the avatar >:3


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 1, 2019)

Sep 30, 2019 4:13 AM - Lilith Valentine: UwU
Sep 30, 2019 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Times like this I wish walmart carried thermal paste
Sep 30, 2019 5:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XC4vIBZkRSk 
Sep 30, 2019 6:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: uwu is a weeb thing
Sep 30, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Ure a weeb
Sep 30, 2019 7:01 AM - Fel: What does uwu mean?
Sep 30, 2019 8:40 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/31z0br/how_is_uwu_an_emoticon_i_just_cant_see_it_what_is/
Sep 30, 2019 10:06 AM - Veho: nyooo~~~~
Sep 30, 2019 11:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3VSNpWj.png
Sep 30, 2019 12:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qNuDUzL.jpg
Sep 30, 2019 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Child's play 2019 is comedy gold
Sep 30, 2019 2:20 PM - LittleFlame: uwu is a form of degeneracy
Sep 30, 2019 2:48 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Sep 30, 2019 3:45 PM - Fel: I remember seeing uwu around but I always thought it was some kind of a ...don't know how to describe it.
Sep 30, 2019 3:45 PM - Fel: WHAT it's meant to be asmiley???? I never thought it was a smiley
Sep 30, 2019 4:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brg5ca01fbU 
Sep 30, 2019 6:25 PM - KuranKu: sup 
Sep 30, 2019 6:44 PM - MarcusCarter: Uhh, hey, you know how the Overwatch Switch case 'leak'? It appears it was real, and OW is coming to Switch on October 15th. Why isn't this on the front page, people?
Sep 30, 2019 6:46 PM - MarcusCarter: It's never even been in the site news, and I haven't seen any -popular- threads noting this. Why is that?
Sep 30, 2019 6:46 PM - MarcusCarter: I just got an email from Big N's newsletter today confirming its existence.
Sep 30, 2019 6:48 PM - MarcusCarter: Darn it! I check the news every day! How did I miss it? https://gbatemp.net/threads/overwatch-reportedly-headed-to-the-nintendo-switch-next-month.547407/
Sep 30, 2019 6:49 PM - MarcusCarter: /me facepalm
Sep 30, 2019 6:49 PM - MarcusCarter: Idk if this is IRC or not. It's still valit, dammit!
Sep 30, 2019 6:49 PM - MarcusCarter: *Idc
Sep 30, 2019 6:50 PM - MarcusCarter: *valid
Sep 30, 2019 6:50 PM - MarcusCarter: Aaand, just like IRC, I can't edit messages. Why do we still not have IRC commands, people? smh
Sep 30, 2019 6:52 PM - MarcusCarter: I just realized I'm starting to 'rant'. I need to calm down. :|
Sep 30, 2019 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This isn't IRC, it's just a chatbox
Sep 30, 2019 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Taigachat, IIRC
Sep 30, 2019 7:06 PM - DinohScene: Taigachat yeh
Sep 30, 2019 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, Look 
Sep 30, 2019 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://t.co/Ik99eIoT0M
Sep 30, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Al16vBz
Sep 30, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho from your post https://i.imgur.com/fw6eF3j.jpg Is that Thailand? lol
Sep 30, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mvOG4we
Sep 30, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just going to leave that one there lol
Sep 30, 2019 10:23 PM - 1NOOB: lawl , just learned you can record video directly in the switch with the screenshot button o.0 wut
Sep 30, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, still no message from eBay PC yet, and they haven't shipped it out today as I was expecting lol
Sep 30, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHY MUST ALL THE PCS I WANT NEVER COME
Sep 30, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 1, 2019 12:17 AM - Memoir: Oof
Oct 1, 2019 1:38 AM - HarvHouHacker: My new thread is absolutely NOT Rock Band related: https://gbatemp.net/threads/harveys-awesomely-fantastic-squeaky-clean-funny-thread-which-absolutely-makes-no-sense-whatsoever.549273/
Oct 1, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I played rock band on the PS3 once doing singing got a high score according to everyone but I'm so self conscious about my voice lol
Oct 1, 2019 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate the way I sound
Oct 1, 2019 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/dbhj3w/new_gaming_mouse/


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 2, 2019)

Oct 1, 2019 4:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://tinyurl.com/y5b8zpu4 
Oct 1, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I used to be able to kind of do that as a kid
Oct 1, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that good though lol
Oct 1, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/connector-from-hp-pavilion-h8-1120-for-new-motherboard.2443882/
Oct 1, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat... Was wondering what that wire was lol
Oct 1, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the same PC but the same part number
Oct 1, 2019 5:38 AM - Veho: I want that mouse.
Oct 1, 2019 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too Veho lol
Oct 1, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta be in my top 5 mice that I have seen
Oct 1, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000099818631.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.4000099818631&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=9427amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1569908752047
Oct 1, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not quite the same
Oct 1, 2019 7:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: that is just one of those boob mice with a different paint job
Oct 1, 2019 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol your right
Oct 1, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2019/09/30/vegan-activist-gets-punched-in-face-inside-pizza-joint/
Oct 1, 2019 7:56 AM - kenenthk: Well that was annoying all of my 2am foodspots were closed today even walmart of all people
Oct 1, 2019 7:59 AM - kenenthk: Well mcdonalds was open but only doing breakfast who wants breakfast at 3am
Oct 1, 2019 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 1, 2019 11:18 AM - IncredulousP: Who wants anything except breakfast at every time of day
Oct 1, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could agree with that lol
Oct 1, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/25Qlk53
Oct 1, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bbspyoH
Oct 1, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9GazKa6
Oct 1, 2019 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ih8k1No
Oct 1, 2019 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/by5k6Qh This is part of my stop eating ice cream diet.
Oct 1, 2019 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 1, 2019 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you need to start NSFL tagging your shit like seriously
Oct 1, 2019 7:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SeT39u3.mp4
Oct 1, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.jocooks.com/recipes/no-knead-skillet-bread < Made this today, turned out pretty good which is nice
Oct 1, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not much of a cheese flavor, though, but still a nice bread
Oct 1, 2019 8:55 PM - kenenthk: So it didnt need a skillet? 
Oct 1, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it looked like it needed like 2X more cheese lol
Oct 1, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: I got fefe stuck in one of my friends head
Oct 1, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: fefe lol
Oct 1, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cv_pw6E4ItQ
Oct 1, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi 2 cups of cheese is kinda a lot lol
Oct 1, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe equal parts flour and cheese would've been good though
Oct 1, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then like a cheese sauce for dipping
Oct 1, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I ran out of cheese, used up my last bit of cheddar for the bread 
Oct 1, 2019 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also made up a roast in the slow cooker for dinner, which should be about done now I think
Oct 1, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb6fLkcToPk
Oct 1, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom never enough cheese 
Oct 1, 2019 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker still hasn't shipped that scam PC 
Oct 1, 2019 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like they sold all 4 of them they had listed though lol
Oct 1, 2019 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I checked their feedback and at least one of those people got a PC and gave good feedback, so that's...hopefully a good sign 
Oct 1, 2019 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently 3 of the 4 sold accepted a best offer, which suggests I'm not the only one who thought it was prolly scammy and went cheapo on it 
Oct 1, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But still no Sky PC lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not even a fucking peep from them lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
Oct 1, 2019 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also haven't heard anything about that Pi Gameboy thing 
Oct 1, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ObKqYAz
Oct 1, 2019 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom time to break down and hit the local thrift stores lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yNXnRkk
Oct 1, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean I do expect scam eBay PC, it's only been like a business day since I bought it lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want it now so I can know if it's scam or not ;O;
Oct 1, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is that PC with the GTX 970?
Oct 1, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $200
Oct 1, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I have a FX 6200 with 10GB's of DDR3 1600 you can buy for like 20 bucks  lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 16gb of RAM, 1TB HDD, i5 3340s lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh and a mobo lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the mobo kinda sucks, it's a HP Gigabyte OEM board lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it actually has even all that for $200 I'll just be happy lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From a HP H8 Envy 1534 lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think mainly I just need a half decent GPU lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't you get like 470's for like 70 bucks and flash them to 580's or something?
Oct 1, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD side of things
Oct 1, 2019 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can do 480->580, yeah
Oct 1, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07K3LDD75?tag=georiot-us-default-20&th=1&psc=1&ascsubtag=pcg-2110999908712582218-20
Oct 1, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR ready lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 8gb 480s only cost like $100-$115, so that might be an option I guess
Oct 1, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then actual 580s go for like $115-$130 used, so probably wouldn't bother lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-AMD-Radeon-RX-480-Armor-RX-480-ARMOR-8G-OC-8GB-GDDR5-SDRAM-PCI-Express-3-0/293134879224?epid=231901832&hash=item44403349f8%3Ag%3AWqYAAOSw351dFOfK&LH_BIN=1
Oct 1, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not bad I suppose, but it's probably a miner card lol
Oct 1, 2019 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess that wouldn't matter for a cheapo "don't care" PC
Oct 1, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, I might actually do that, if the 970 isn't in this thing. Ask them for a $100 refund for false advertising and buy a 480 and flash it to a 580 
Oct 2, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the 480 is a bit faster than the 970?
Oct 2, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say it competes with the 1060? Maybe 1070?
Oct 2, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know my 980 and my 1050 Ti seemed to be about the same at 1080P for me.
Oct 2, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-970-vs-AMD-RX-480/2577vs3634 wow the 480 and the 970 are as evenly matched as I have ever seen.
Oct 2, 2019 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're basically the same
Oct 2, 2019 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 580 is like 5-10% faster depending on the workload lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And 970s are about $100 used, too
Oct 2, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can't flash a 970 to a 1070 ;O;
Oct 2, 2019 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, the 980 is like 100% faster than a 1050 ti lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's closer to the 1060 6gb, but still a bit faster
Oct 2, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It didn't feel like it though
Oct 2, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 1050 yeah
Oct 2, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the Ti is a bit better
Oct 2, 2019 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-980-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti/2576vs3649
Oct 2, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm weird
Oct 2, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh well it's mostly used for emulation so meh lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder how much you can get a used 980 for 
Oct 2, 2019 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I upgrade this 2080 Ti it will be the living room GPU lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Too much lol like $150
Oct 2, 2019 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 980 ti is $200+ still somehow
Oct 2, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well buy a 1070 at that point
Oct 2, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-RTX-2080-Ti-vs-Nvidia-GTX-980/4027vs2576 I was kind of expecting more lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah if it's over 200 bucks get a new GPU lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My 980 was flashed with the windforce BIOS lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the 1070 isn't new anymore, don't think you can buy them new for cheapo anymore lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta buy a used one for $200-$250 ish
Oct 2, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's still not bad, it's on par with a 980 ti and has more vram IIRC
Oct 2, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8gb vs 6gb
Oct 2, 2019 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And runs cooler and more power efficient etc etc lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need a 5700 XT lol
Oct 2, 2019 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say 2080 Ti but those are so damned expensive lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still fine with my 1070 lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1080p 144hz is good enough for me
Oct 2, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/sapphire-radeon-rx-5700-xt-100416p8gl/p/N82E16814202349 less than 70 bucks a month lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then eventually 1440p 144hz
Oct 2, 2019 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then when 4k 144hz is finally doable in 10 years, that lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't mind 4K 60Hz lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I do worry eventually for newer games I will have to drop back to 1080P and upscale to 4K to keep everything running at 60FPS lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously 2080 Ti in some games is barely hitting 4K 60 FPS Control I think even dips from time to time lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just the noticeable quality increase from 1440p to 4k is negligible at best, higher framerates always beats out higher resolution to a certain point for PC gaming so it's something I'd probably stick with for now
Oct 2, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder would it be best to set my games to run at like 1440p Tom?
Oct 2, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better responsiveness lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta disable that ray tracing duh ;O;
Oct 2, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My PC feels kinda laggy after these last Windows updates lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom but I need those rays they are better than RGB lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That last update really did something fudged up 
Oct 2, 2019 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but they murder your FPS ;O;
Oct 2, 2019 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't had any major issues myself
Oct 2, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's just poorly optimized?
Oct 2, 2019 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or minor, thinking on it 
Oct 2, 2019 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, ray tracing is just super fucking demanding and even the 2080 ti doesn't have enough dedicated cores to do it well 
Oct 2, 2019 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why people keep telling everyone to skip ray tracing and wait a gen lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am sure it will be useful for something or other lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Windows will have a ray traced start button lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure...next gen, it'll be great lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just now we don't have the power for it to run nice and fast
Oct 2, 2019 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, maybe even 2 gens from now, who knows
Oct 2, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am more excited about the AI thing
Oct 2, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2400 threads...
Oct 2, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's why my machine feels laggy lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I have like 2600 on my gaming PC lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly just needs a reboot ;O;
Oct 2, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I rebooted still feels very slugish...
Oct 2, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean to the point of typing and stuff not being instant lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something is up for sure though.
Oct 2, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RAM is still at 3400 hmmm
Oct 2, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU-Z says everything is fine lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Task manager seems fine, in fact it's odd that it's not showing either high CPU or system or RAM usage.... this lag should be showing something on there even the Network is low lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: weird... something finished it's gone now lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe virus scan?
Oct 2, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHus41U0T14
Oct 2, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta turn off those 30 simultaneous 8k porn streams Psi 
Oct 2, 2019 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/nvidia-shield-made-an-upgrade-to-help-with-4k-streaming-issues/
Oct 2, 2019 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat although I don't think I was experiencing any of those issues.
Oct 2, 2019 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blocksandfiles.com/2019/09/27/using-qlc-for-cold-storage-is-a-fools-errand/
Oct 2, 2019 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was not aware of this... Something too keep in mind for the future
Oct 2, 2019 3:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/khTBQOQ.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 3, 2019)

Oct 2, 2019 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KtBHgRK.png
Oct 2, 2019 6:41 AM - kenenthk: Damn looks like a piece of my rim snapped off
Oct 2, 2019 6:42 AM - Veho: Sounds like you need to get a rimjob.
Oct 2, 2019 6:43 AM - kenenthk: No
Oct 2, 2019 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk doesn't get rim jobs he does them  lol
Oct 2, 2019 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/eCOEslq
Oct 2, 2019 7:20 AM - kenenthk: ye ure daughter taught me well
Oct 2, 2019 7:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lxnsxUH.png
Oct 2, 2019 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho how did they pack so much fudge in those.... I bet kenenthk knows lol
Oct 2, 2019 7:39 AM - Veho: Are you calling him squirrely?
Oct 2, 2019 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Uremum
Oct 2, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Stop causing me to hurt feelings you cause it 
Oct 2, 2019 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Oct 2, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/6QjasNz
Oct 2, 2019 8:04 AM - GamerzHell9137: Sup smoking fags
Oct 2, 2019 8:05 AM - GamerzHell9137: How's everyone doing?
Oct 2, 2019 8:15 AM - Veho: Sup.
Oct 2, 2019 8:16 AM - Veho: What's shaking?
Oct 2, 2019 8:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FbF9fkQ.jpg
Oct 2, 2019 8:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/mxRtNH1.gifv 
Oct 2, 2019 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum is a smokin fag
Oct 2, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: He should use more lube.
Oct 2, 2019 8:48 AM - kenenthk: That's how psi taught his kids to clean 
Oct 2, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/maybemaybemaybe/DUh8tOF
Oct 2, 2019 9:07 AM - Veho: https://www.reddit.com/r/maybemaybemaybe/
Oct 2, 2019 9:43 AM - kenenthk: Maybe
Oct 2, 2019 9:46 AM - Veho: Perhaps.
Oct 2, 2019 10:16 AM - kenenthk: Likewise
Oct 2, 2019 10:25 AM - Veho: Ditto.
Oct 2, 2019 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Dido
Oct 2, 2019 10:35 AM - Veho: Devo.
Oct 2, 2019 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Daibo
Oct 2, 2019 10:48 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBsxNIN9j2k&feature=youtu.be
Oct 2, 2019 10:59 AM - AsPika2219: Frozen 2 trailer 2 was out! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwzLiQZDw2I
Oct 2, 2019 11:21 AM - Veho: Fire magic this time?
Oct 2, 2019 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen 2 Reheated Leftovers!
Oct 2, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen 2 should have featured a guy named Major Shrinkage and he hates the cold because he fell into a cold lake as a kid and his pants fell down and the girl from Frozen laughed at him for having a small penis
Oct 2, 2019 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now he is back for revenge
Oct 2, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back story motive and possibly a romantic ending where they learn to love each other and forgive. It's got it all.
Oct 2, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or it could the plot to the porn knock off version what ever lol
Oct 2, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My funeral is coming along nicely lol https://i.redd.it/i0wf72bss2q31.jpg
Oct 2, 2019 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/aib9af94r0q31.jpg
Oct 2, 2019 3:30 PM - Veho: Psi, you've moved to reddit lately?
Oct 2, 2019 4:09 PM - Flame: oh no
Oct 2, 2019 4:09 PM - Flame: the end is nigh
Oct 2, 2019 4:10 PM - Flame: if psionic has moved to reddit
Oct 2, 2019 4:14 PM - Veho: ;O;
Oct 2, 2019 4:17 PM - Flame: ;O;
Oct 2, 2019 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN0CvLhksbM
Oct 2, 2019 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MrJMnu5eFk
Oct 2, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp Psi, Skytech once again claims they shipped the PC, to provide me with a tracking number "tomorrow"
Oct 2, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 2, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's not even the one with the 1660, it's got a 1650 
Oct 2, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh fuck the 1650 is actually worse than the 970 
Oct 2, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-970-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1650/2577vs4039
Oct 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well shit, now I have no idea what I'm gonna do with all these PCs 
Oct 2, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know for sure I'm gonna take my 1070 and 16GB of RAM and put that in the Skytech PC (if it comes), and make that my gaming PC
Oct 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess the upstairs PC will then have the i5 7600k in it with 8GB of RAM
Oct 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the shitty PC will just...sit, I guess?
Oct 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I'll steal the 970 out of it if it actually has one lol, put that in the living room PC
Oct 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Flame: damn son, you have a problem. should i send help?
Oct 2, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I guess put the 1650 in my work PC to replace the 770?
Oct 2, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if that'd like the hackintosh setup...
Oct 2, 2019 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could sell the 1650 online instead for like $150 
Oct 2, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *lol*
Oct 2, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a 480 and hack it lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wanna buy a 1650 for $150 Psi? 
Oct 2, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it better than an OCed 1050 Ti? Lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes actually lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like 20% or something 
Oct 2, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1650-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti/4039vs3649
Oct 2, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh more than I thought lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-1650-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1050-Ti/4039vs3649
Oct 2, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm amazed lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20887409/microsoft-windows-10x-live-tiles-start-menu-neo-dual-screen-update-release-date-surface-event
Oct 2, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No more live tiles!!!
Oct 2, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope they make that a desktop thing as well might stop using classic shell lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu
Oct 2, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/n9bb0ufwh5q31.jpg
Oct 2, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So for $750 (the cost of the Skytech PC), you could get the same CPU, slightly cheaper mobo, slightly cheaper case, 16GB of RAM, a 1660, and a 1TB HDD instead of a 500GB SSD for about the same price if you bought the components yourself
Oct 2, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So a nice boost for RAM, and a nice boost for the GPU for the same cost now lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, you don't get a wifi card or a Windows 10 license either, but who needs those? Lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could put together something pretty close for a bit less lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here is a Mobo with WiFi built in lol https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SY8CMTX?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Oct 2, 2019 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow the price shot up... I got it for 70 bucks lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The WiFi on it is pretty good I hit my ISPs full speed on it 100Mbps
Oct 2, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Haven't transfered files between PCs yet lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RAM speed is another issue  the BIOS is on 1.0 the 1.1 BIOS is meant for 3000 CPUs and has a warning against using it for older CPUs lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah will get 3200 on it someday lol
Oct 2, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom there is a combo for under 300 bucks you can get that Mobo 16GBs of 3000Mhz RAM and a 2600 CPU for under 300 dollars leaving you 350 for a GPU case and storage it's doable 1650 is 150?
Oct 2, 2019 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I'm mainly putting together PC specs without using limited combo deals and old hardware so you can compare the value of the Skytech PC to building one yourself with the same budget lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I built an Intel equivalent, that has an i5 9600kf and 16GBs of RAM and an RX 580 for the same $750 lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I'll add on a bit about buying used components and such
Oct 2, 2019 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you could get a used 1070 instead of the 1660 and get a ton more performance for the same price, or even cheaper lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/XFX-Radeon-Graphics-Black-RX-570P427D6/dp/B06ZXY43VC/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=570+graphics+card&qid=1570057792&sprefix=570+&sr=8-4
Oct 2, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a bit faster than the 1650 and 10 cheaper lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although all of it seems weird when you spend wayyyy too much on a GPU lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/qcjvK4 < AMD PC, https://pcpartpicker.com/list/3fcBmg < Intel PC
Oct 2, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are the "competitors for the same price" that you could build vs the Skytech lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a factory refurbished gaming PC on Newegg for 750 lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of your budget for a gaming PC should be the GPU though Psi lol
Oct 2, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know supposedly the new APUs from AMD can pull off some games lol
Oct 3, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know what'd be great? If eBay scam PC and Skytech both shipped the PC on the same day, and they show up the same day 
Oct 3, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You going to get a core 2 duo and a box of used condoms
Oct 3, 2019 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2019 12:25 AM - Flame: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 4, 2019)

Oct 3, 2019 4:53 AM - Veho: l°l
Oct 3, 2019 4:57 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 3, 2019 5:02 AM - Veho: NOU
Oct 3, 2019 5:03 AM - kenenthk: U
Oct 3, 2019 5:06 AM - kenenthk: Lol those comments https://twocents.lifehacker.com/the-one-cent-big-mac-on-doordash-is-not-really-one-cent-1838700612
Oct 3, 2019 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the best part of that story
Oct 3, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doordash and GrubHub are complete bullshit in my area
Oct 3, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They literally overcharge for stuff bill you for stuff you never get and just a dumpster fire in general
Oct 3, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm friends with a local restaurant owner and I used one of those services.... The order I put in and the order he got where very different
Oct 3, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid for everything I ordered lol but they only ordered like 85% of the stuff
Oct 3, 2019 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then there is the issue of prices... A 11.99 meal on the menu is like 14.99 on Uber or GrubHub or Doordash lol
Oct 3, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could understand that but they have so many fees and changes to prices that it ends up costing like 2X what it costs to go do it yourself
Oct 3, 2019 5:26 AM - kenenthk: I just saw a guy put a ps3 mobo in the oven without foil isnt foil nessacary
Oct 3, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's just to keep from poisoning your oven
Oct 3, 2019 5:27 AM - kenenthk: They said 8mins at 425
Oct 3, 2019 5:27 AM - kenenthk: Shouldnt the heat kill off any residue
Oct 3, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot enough to liberate some nasty chemicals from the IC packages and mobo
Oct 3, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you do it in your oven I would do a good clean with soap and water after then the oven cleaning cycle then soap and water again
Oct 3, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You don't want some of those chemicals in your baked chicken
Oct 3, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Ps3 flavored pizza anyone?
Oct 3, 2019 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Just took the mobo out the oven gonna let it cool and see if it works
Oct 3, 2019 5:49 AM - kenenthk: Now to remember where all the shit goes 
Oct 3, 2019 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I should send you mine for repairs the network port is semi broke and 2 USB ports are non functional
Oct 3, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What's weird about the network port is if I plug it in and put something under the wire so it's kinda pushing up it works fine
Oct 3, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect a cold solder joint
Oct 3, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Did you check the solder joints? And damn forgot my thermal paste wasnt going to get delivered until today should still show some kind of life without just to see if it works
Oct 3, 2019 6:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cRuWj2O.png
Oct 3, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ihtJEwDV3PE
Oct 3, 2019 6:48 AM - Veho: Fucking retards.
Oct 3, 2019 7:10 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/O04egelr.jpg she has life 
Oct 3, 2019 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Though one bummer I cant find the right mountains brackets for this system for the cooler any place
Oct 3, 2019 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you have a PS2 no need for a PS3 lol
Oct 3, 2019 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Tried mountaing brackets from another system didnt fit 
Oct 3, 2019 7:18 AM - Ericthegreat: What are you running without thermal paste? Though enough of a heatsink can be enough, I wouldn't try it.
Oct 3, 2019 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Thermal paste comes tomorrow though I left the old gunk on the fans heatpipe so not completely bare
Oct 3, 2019 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, my nvidia shield tv finish updating to 8.0.1 
Oct 3, 2019 7:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now i can go to bed, took too long 
Oct 3, 2019 7:43 AM - kenenthk: You stayed up just to watch something update for 10 minutes?
Oct 3, 2019 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tested it out a bit at least for me the UI is a lot more responsive and that makes me happy
Oct 3, 2019 8:47 AM - kenenthk: Know any place online that may sale scores and shit for this ps3?
Oct 3, 2019 8:48 AM - kenenthk: Think I'm missing the hddbay also so cant test it 
Oct 3, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a broken one "for parts" should be like 5 bucks eBay or Craigslist or Shop Goodwill
Oct 3, 2019 9:00 AM - kenenthk: Looks like some moron decided to strip the hdd screw out on this 3rd ps3 cant even get into it
Oct 3, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol drill it out?
Oct 3, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fhUhFUc
Oct 3, 2019 9:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AhpOpCC.jpg
Oct 3, 2019 12:10 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4v7wddN-Wg
Oct 3, 2019 12:11 PM - Veho: Hors d'oeuvre! Hors d'oeuvre!
Oct 3, 2019 12:12 PM - Flame: huh?
Oct 3, 2019 12:18 PM - Veho: Him saying "order" sounds like how "hors d'oeuvre" is pronounced.
Oct 3, 2019 12:20 PM - Flame: lol right
Oct 3, 2019 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tCF3mYB
Oct 3, 2019 12:59 PM - kenenthk: Lol cod mobile
Oct 3, 2019 1:00 PM - Flame: i messed up. i took the day off today, so i slept too late last night. woke up too ealry today.
Oct 3, 2019 1:01 PM - Flame: but i took the day off so i can watch the match
Oct 3, 2019 1:01 PM - Flame: now i want to go to sleep, but if i do. ill miss the match
Oct 3, 2019 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aLVqhDN
Oct 3, 2019 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xpj6Cjy
Oct 3, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Cod mobile sucks I got mvp just by standing there lol
Oct 3, 2019 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: cod sucks*
Oct 3, 2019 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: FTFY
Oct 3, 2019 2:17 PM - DinohScene: overhyped shooter
Oct 3, 2019 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: also
Oct 3, 2019 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: mobile sucks* FTFY
Oct 3, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: put them together and you get suckage squared
Oct 3, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Such a bummer I fix this ps3 and theres no hhd bay 
Oct 3, 2019 3:23 PM - DinohScene: suckception
Oct 3, 2019 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Couldnt I theoretically just use a data section cable if I cant find one for it
Oct 3, 2019 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Extension
Oct 3, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure you don't _need_ a caddy, just slot the drive into the SATA port and shove something underneath it so it's not hanging loose
Oct 3, 2019 3:50 PM - kenenthk: It does look like the ports are slightly bent at also but nothing looks snapped persey
Oct 3, 2019 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Guess I gotta detach everything again 
Oct 3, 2019 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use extension cables for the drive and if you do it enables using full sized drives
Oct 3, 2019 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvZhY9GvJJs
Oct 3, 2019 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zx6RXGNISk
Oct 3, 2019 5:14 PM - kenenthk: This ps3 doesnt want to be used at all it's back to ylod
Oct 3, 2019 5:15 PM - kenenthk: On the flip news I was able to get that stripped screw out just by drilling a hole into it
Oct 3, 2019 5:18 PM - kenenthk: And I somehow managed to get a blip of thermal paste on my legs and all over my hands least I'll be cooled down now 
Oct 3, 2019 5:57 PM - IncredulousP: but you're already cold as ice there
Oct 3, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ice ice baby
Oct 3, 2019 7:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/a/L2uNDhz 
Oct 3, 2019 7:10 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 3, 2019 7:11 PM - Ericthegreat: You shouldn't use thermal paste as lube.
Oct 3, 2019 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Ure mum didnt complain
Oct 3, 2019 7:17 PM - Ericthegreat: Actually seems it's not that toxic.
Oct 3, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.adultswim.com/videos/robot-chicken/popeye-marketing
Oct 3, 2019 10:24 PM - IncredulousP: Ure mum's not that toxic.
Oct 3, 2019 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 3, 2019 11:54 PM - AsPika2219: VBA-M v2.1.4 was released! https://github.com/visualboyadvance-m/visualboyadvance-m/releases
Oct 4, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Oct 4, 2019 1:54 AM - kenenthk: Those round blue things actually work pretty well for ears
Oct 4, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, good ol Skytech couldn't even go one day without being shit 
Oct 4, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no goddamn tracking number
Oct 4, 2019 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean honestly, what is going on there? Lol
Oct 4, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They sure as shit can't be busy cuz it's not like they're a popular PC builder like iBuyPower or Origin or anything 
Oct 4, 2019 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Scambay PC hasn't shipped or anything either 
Oct 4, 2019 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And also no update on that damn pi gameboy thing lol
Oct 4, 2019 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess to be fair there they did say their parts were supposed to come in like middle of this week "at the latest" 
Oct 4, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn Tom
Oct 4, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I noticed that Skytech does a lot of refurbished PCs for Amazon
Oct 4, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-ryzen-cpus-new-microcode-bios-agesa-1004,40549.html
Oct 4, 2019 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 5, 2019)

Oct 4, 2019 5:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FoiMeRK.jpg
Oct 4, 2019 7:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YGQRK90
Oct 4, 2019 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.glockstore.com/Hard-Chrome-Finish?quantity=1&custcol9=145
Oct 4, 2019 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a chrome Glock lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:39 AM - Veho: And for only $150 plus shipping, you can have your Glock chromed.
Oct 4, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True hmmm lol
Oct 4, 2019 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/uVo6fzU
Oct 4, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/GrdS3Es
Oct 4, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: And now, the latest spam:
Oct 4, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: "All your carnal fantasies can be realized, when you rod is mighty and no-fatigue!"
Oct 4, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 4, 2019 1:07 PM - Veho: Thank you, thank you. My spambot will be here all week. Remember to tip your server.
Oct 4, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My server crashed...
Oct 4, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/cOYDiDZ
Oct 4, 2019 2:04 PM - kenenthk: I want wendys
Oct 4, 2019 2:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/justin-bieber-receives-backlash-peta-041601371.html lol
Oct 4, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking finally got a message from the Scambay seller  They didn't take a good picture of the inside so I could see if there's actually a GPU in there, but they did take a picture of the back which does show a GPU of some kind: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/8QYAAOSwyhVdl1o~/s-l1600.jpg
Oct 4, 2019 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like 1 HDMI, 3 DP, and a DVI 
Oct 4, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do, at the very least, know it's that Asus model I found, since the back ports match up with the pics lol
Oct 4, 2019 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang, I think those ports actually line up with an ASUS 970
Oct 4, 2019 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/GTX970DC2OC4GD5BLACK/ProductPrint/ < This one, specifically
Oct 4, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: I got wendys
Oct 4, 2019 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Going right when they open makes them taste a lot better
Oct 4, 2019 5:22 PM - MarcusCarter: Anyone ever try using this? https://thinkzone.wlonk.com/Gibber/GibGen.htm
Oct 4, 2019 5:24 PM - MarcusCarter: I made a neat, short semi-story and used it as input, and got some funny results! I recommend Gibberish Level 6.
Oct 4, 2019 5:26 PM - MarcusCarter: Here's a sample: https://i.imgur.com/aNkuU1b.png
Oct 4, 2019 5:34 PM - Chary: Speaking of spam I just got an email from a Nigerian prince.
Oct 4, 2019 5:34 PM - Chary: I didn’t even know they did those emails anymore
Oct 4, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: these days it's usually some nigerian reverend or something
Oct 4, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: or not necessarily nigerian, but always located in nigeria
Oct 4, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they do it on purpose to weed out those who are smart enough to see through the scam so that only the truly ignorant reply
Oct 4, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are so many red flags in a typical 411 scam, but that's the point
Oct 4, 2019 5:47 PM - MarcusCarter: Just when I thought it couldn't get more ridiculous, this happens: https://i.imgur.com/VAoDGQe.png
Oct 4, 2019 6:39 PM - kenenthk: My cat almost got loose but ran back inside when she saw me
Oct 4, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Tom that's a nice GPU 
Oct 4, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what is that wire the blue and white one with the yellow button on the end? lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No fucking idea lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: connected to C4 it is... lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/bLQAAOSwBx1dl1o-/s-l1600.jpg < This is the other picture they gave me which shows fucking nothing lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides dust and a nice Kingston stick of RAM lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn there is not even enough to clean up the photo in shop... lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like they couldn't figure out how to get the side panel off so they just took a picture through a whole in the front panel 
Oct 4, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's dusty for sure but not so much that it would be damaged.
Oct 4, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I've definitely seen worse
Oct 4, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, unless the CPU cooler is like full of dust or something lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably tear the whole thing apart to give it a good clean if it all looks that dusty though, just to be sure
Oct 4, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember selling a PC to this one lady, who smoked and had 2 big dogs... after a year she said it stopped working... lol I cleaned it but holy hell.
Oct 4, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom also probably not a bad idea to buy some MX-4 or something for the CPU and GPU.
Oct 4, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I got some MX-4 sitting around that I'll definitely reapply
Oct 4, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do wish the serial number on the sticker was a bit more legible so I could do some checking on this thing lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh oh well
Oct 4, 2019 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am curious about that Kingston RAM
Oct 4, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda looks like an OEM stick
Oct 4, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll have to be 8GB, since there's only 2 slots on this PC
Oct 4, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, assuming they actually have 16GB of RAM in it lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like a Kingston HyperX Red stick actually
Oct 4, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-KHX16C9B1RK2-8X-DDR3-1600-240-Pin/dp/B008XQEQT4 < Kinda like this, but maybe 2x8GB sticks
Oct 4, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be awful if it was like...2 dimms from different manufacturers though lol
Oct 4, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8GB of OEM whatever ASUS put in there and something else 
Oct 4, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly they'll ship it out today, so hopefully it'll show up Monday or Tuesday
Oct 4, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kingston used to be the best RAM you could get....
Oct 4, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like wayyy back in the Pentium 90Mhz days lol
Oct 4, 2019 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Or back when $80 could get you 1gb of ram
Oct 4, 2019 8:14 PM - MicmasH_W: I still have 64mb sticks of ram lying around
Oct 4, 2019 8:14 PM - MicmasH_W: Of course not from my time, but my dad had a computer store
Oct 4, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blizzard... 35 minute wait lol
Oct 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 81 minutes now lol
Oct 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are having issues lol
Oct 4, 2019 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: Sup you big bitches
Oct 4, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Oct 4, 2019 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Psi you should watch crawl it's like an average day in flordia
Oct 4, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32956934657.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.32956934657&
Oct 5, 2019 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone wanna play SM64 Last Impact online?
Oct 5, 2019 1:37 AM - kenenthk: No
Oct 5, 2019 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That cooler is a work of art


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 6, 2019)

Oct 5, 2019 4:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rowxzHw.jpg
Oct 5, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh wrecked by the OG Jesus
Oct 5, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DkQeYer_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 5, 2019 5:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oWo6xbf.jpg
Oct 5, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just watched the latest commercial for Flex Glue so wondering when the Job From video will come out lol
Oct 5, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flex Glue Clear he rides a boat made of glass this time
Oct 5, 2019 5:24 AM - Veho: I'm waiting for a day when he rides a boat made of Flex Glue.
Oct 5, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmmm it's probably possible
Oct 5, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flex Glue Brick (AKA Legos)
Oct 5, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Vf1yg2D_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 5, 2019 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 5, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenchan
Oct 5, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Domo arigato
Oct 5, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Did you watch crawl
Oct 5, 2019 7:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V8E5QVn.jpg
Oct 5, 2019 7:31 AM - kenenthk: I'd point out the tide pods are in the candy isle
Oct 5, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lf4qFL9nGU
Oct 5, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heheheh
Oct 5, 2019 8:03 AM - kenenthk: Answer me psi
Oct 5, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have not seen it K man
Oct 5, 2019 8:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i4XgZom.jpg
Oct 5, 2019 9:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/I2RXAvd.mp4
Oct 5, 2019 9:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lIRHaRz.mp4
Oct 5, 2019 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pain Air where life is cheap and so is our prices!!!
Oct 5, 2019 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now boarding all flights to Dreamland!!!
Oct 5, 2019 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The flight crew has asked everyone to fasten their seatbelts..... Or else!
Oct 5, 2019 10:12 AM - Veho: Am I missing something?
Oct 5, 2019 10:12 AM - Veho: The headbutt was on a subway train.
Oct 5, 2019 10:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JBUuGP0
Oct 5, 2019 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Two nuts
Oct 5, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: Bofa.
Oct 5, 2019 11:09 AM - kenenthk: You asked if you were missing something
Oct 5, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: I'm not missing them, they're right where I left them.
Oct 5, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: *checks jar*
Oct 5, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: Jup, right where I left them.
Oct 5, 2019 11:15 AM - kenenthk: A wedding ring isnt a jar
Oct 5, 2019 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Just ask psi
Oct 5, 2019 11:18 AM - kenenthk: https://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/story/_/id/27770289/kansas-apologizes-snoop-dogg-show-late-night-phog lol damnit I missed it could've gone
Oct 5, 2019 11:28 AM - Veho: Why didn't you?
Oct 5, 2019 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Too lazy
Oct 5, 2019 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was gonna go, but then he got high!
Oct 5, 2019 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeYsTmIzjkw
Oct 5, 2019 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ip7sA_CZ4o
Oct 5, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x-less-than-200-free-games-included/
Oct 5, 2019 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: "less than 200 free games included" sounded like a pretty good deal but the link was misleading
Oct 5, 2019 2:57 PM - Veho: That doesn't sound like a good deal at all. Zero is also less than 200.
Oct 5, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well depending on how you look it at... it is zero since the games are a 3 month Xbox Gold kinda thing where you can download all the games and play them for 3 months but you don't get to keep them lol
Oct 5, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rorlPKN3kY4
Oct 5, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: you would have to assume the number is higher than 0
Oct 5, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if it's just 1 free is free
Oct 5, 2019 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi well it also has Borderlands 3 and The Outer Worlds so it's not just the game pass
Oct 5, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt they are giving out Borderlands 3 with it... lol
Oct 5, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amd.com/en/gaming/equipped-to-win Ahhh I see
Oct 5, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not with the 2700X but if you splurge on a 3000 one you can get it, color me impressed.
Oct 5, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you CAN pick one... I am going to pick one now lol
Oct 5, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But how to do it... lol
Oct 5, 2019 9:57 PM - DinohScene: You know something, I take it back, Old Reece still got it..
Oct 5, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reece?
Oct 5, 2019 10:38 PM - DinohScene: just imagine me saying that about 30 times
Oct 5, 2019 10:40 PM - DinohScene: can't do it in here cus spammy behaviour and you know, setting an example n what not : D
Oct 5, 2019 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 5, 2019 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They put me in a room. A rubber room. A rubber room with rats. They put me in a rubber room with rubber rats. Rubber rats? I hate rubber rats. They make me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once.
Oct 5, 2019 10:58 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 5, 2019 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ;p;
Oct 5, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkujJZtWW7U
Oct 5, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/w4QxhGh
Oct 6, 2019 12:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/j7uk1Ne 
Oct 6, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/04/the-retrobeat-give-me-a-diablo-ii-remaster-not-diablo-iv/
Oct 6, 2019 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo II instant buy for me lol
Oct 6, 2019 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Dont you love it when construction blocks off your main road


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 7, 2019)

Oct 6, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have been getting detoured every night for like 2 weeks now 
Oct 6, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a short one like 5-7 minutes but considering it would be normally a 20 second drive....
Oct 6, 2019 5:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xzsRFkX.jpg
Oct 6, 2019 5:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ambT6Pm.jpg
Oct 6, 2019 5:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Se1HCkZ
Oct 6, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aNxeVgq_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 6, 2019 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FvQkAd9
Oct 6, 2019 6:40 AM - Veho: Ouch.
Oct 6, 2019 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/v5actWK
Oct 6, 2019 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that guy is gonna take the gold in the Olympics you watch.... I mean the special Olympics but still gold lol
Oct 6, 2019 6:57 AM - Veho: Good thing he already has a conveyance, cuz he won't be able to walk after that.
Oct 6, 2019 6:57 AM - Veho: This Halloween season: https://i.imgur.com/UzXDM9b.jpg
Oct 6, 2019 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably
Oct 6, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So when I steal the candy this year I should dress as Batman
Oct 6, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *in Batman voice* "Where is the KitKat bars!!!!"
Oct 6, 2019 8:09 AM - Veho: If they are true to their costume, they will have burned the KitKat bars. It's not about candy, it's about sending a message  
Oct 6, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 6, 2019 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 6, 2019 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Go to work
Oct 6, 2019 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got home from work 
Oct 6, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Go back
Oct 6, 2019 1:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IRoHsH0syBE
Oct 7, 2019 12:20 AM - kenenthk: Slowtemp
Oct 7, 2019 1:06 AM - Costello: should be better now
Oct 7, 2019 2:03 AM - kenenthk: It's not better my teams loosing 
Oct 7, 2019 2:39 AM - Lilith Valentine: Team losers is best team
Oct 7, 2019 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Ure a loser


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 8, 2019)

Oct 7, 2019 4:55 AM - Costello: test
Oct 7, 2019 6:20 AM - Lilith Valentine: Nope, not working
Oct 7, 2019 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Toot
Oct 7, 2019 7:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 7, 2019 7:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: * pokes GBATemp * 
Oct 7, 2019 7:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Must be feeling better now 
Oct 7, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh hey lol
Oct 7, 2019 9:19 AM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 7, 2019 10:21 AM - Skelletonike: Hum
Oct 7, 2019 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reece got crabs is what he got..
Oct 7, 2019 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: what did Reece do?
Oct 7, 2019 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: other than Gamerz' mom
Oct 7, 2019 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzXC2nA-evA
Oct 7, 2019 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha
Oct 7, 2019 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 7, 2019 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Be nice to gamerz
Oct 7, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, gamerz knows
Oct 7, 2019 3:53 PM - kenenthk: His mum knows
Oct 7, 2019 5:09 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 7, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Dont know about Reece but I know I want some reese's
Oct 7, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1pSctpn
Oct 7, 2019 7:20 PM - Veho: Good one.
Oct 7, 2019 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken Reese's Baked Beans Cup?
Oct 7, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beanie weenie cup o
Oct 7, 2019 7:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/si95FEe.jpg
Oct 7, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iKRzYCA
Oct 7, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ktImLhb
Oct 7, 2019 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Oct 7, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/am8vEXA
Oct 7, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you need to get laid  lol
Oct 7, 2019 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Uremum already takes care of that tho
Oct 7, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wQov6CA
Oct 7, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk she dead like 12 years back, so it's been at least that long  lol
Oct 7, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4Hz2MrS kenenthk this ones for you lol
Oct 7, 2019 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi how long do i need to stare at it to see happy people?
Oct 7, 2019 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh now i see it
Oct 7, 2019 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm with the guy that says "people don't look like that" and also the "background" is designed to fool you
Oct 7, 2019 8:23 PM - Veho: People called Gina.
Oct 7, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2019 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: backgrounds don't look like skin tone
Oct 7, 2019 8:26 PM - kenenthk: A good PSA is that you shouldnt leave candy on an oven while baking stuff
Oct 7, 2019 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you're baking candy
Oct 7, 2019 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: IDK something is wrong with your oven man mine doesn't even get too hot to touch on top when i'm baking stuff
Oct 7, 2019 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: certainly not hot enough to melt sugar
Oct 7, 2019 8:28 PM - kenenthk: 475 can get things hot
Oct 7, 2019 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah on the *inside* of the oven
Oct 7, 2019 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Your moms the inside of an oven
Oct 7, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that some sort of Nazi joke?
Oct 7, 2019 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Is jdbye german? Is fo then yes
Oct 7, 2019 9:22 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgflip.com/3cn3ok.jpg
Oct 7, 2019 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: dutch joke maybe?
Oct 7, 2019 9:31 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QJ882QYzr-M
Oct 7, 2019 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: dutch oven
Oct 7, 2019 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Two cups of coffee and my stomachs grumbling
Oct 7, 2019 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Good job temp you made me click on an ad and theres so many things wrong with this pic on their site. https://room.com/pages/soundproof-office-phone-booths?utm_source=google&utm_medium=ad&utm_term=gbatemp.net&utm_campaign=sem_smart-display_acq-leads_usa&hsa_ad=381706196147&hsa_src=d&hsa_cam=1753929531&hsa_acc=3874436272&hsa_net=adwords&hsa_kw=&hsa_ver=3&hsa_grp=70138875298&hsa_mt=&hsa_tgt=&gclid=C
Oct 7, 2019 9:35 PM - Ericthegreat: Yea Ken I made a thread about it lol
Oct 7, 2019 9:38 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 7, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Why is her belt undone while shes talking on the phone and the guy looks overly pussed 
Oct 7, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Pissed
Oct 7, 2019 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken at least it doesn't give you diarrhea like it does with me
Oct 7, 2019 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Good job temp you made me click on an ad and theres so many things wrong with this pic on their site.  <- yeah, for one, it needs javascript to load
Oct 7, 2019 9:50 PM - kenenthk: You mean like thousands of other sites that do
Oct 7, 2019 10:25 PM - IncredulousP: what are ads?
Oct 7, 2019 10:50 PM - kenenthk: something you catch when you least expect it
Oct 7, 2019 11:39 PM - sks316: I haven't seen ads in years... uBlock Origin 
Oct 8, 2019 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: sks316 you should grab nano defender too
Oct 8, 2019 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: stops those pesky anti adblocks
Oct 8, 2019 12:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 8, 2019 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Indivisible comes out on steam in 14 hours
Oct 8, 2019 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: takes a few extra steps to make it work with ublock origin which are mentioned in the description of the addon once installed
Oct 8, 2019 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe on the description on the addon page as well but i didn't read that shit 
Oct 8, 2019 12:53 AM - kenenthk: I thought admins dont like adblockers 
Oct 8, 2019 12:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only people dislike adblockers are the one sending them, the ones using them are the ones blocking them and do like them. 
Oct 8, 2019 1:06 AM - Tomato Hentai: I wish there were more not-shitty ad services, like the now-dead Project Wonderful I think it was called
Oct 8, 2019 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: can you believe trolls memed nintendo into buying reggie that fancy chair as a parting gift?
Oct 8, 2019 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess they didn't get the joke
Oct 8, 2019 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh it was herman miller that was memed into it
Oct 8, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So anyone have any exciting fun news 
Oct 8, 2019 3:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yes 
Oct 8, 2019 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't put a can of soda in the freezer, it will EXPLODE! 
Oct 8, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.phys.org/news/2019-10-voltage-gated-calcium-channels-electric.html
Oct 8, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic that happen to you? My wife has done that
Oct 8, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never had it happen to me... Too impatient I let it get slightly cold then drink it lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 9, 2019)

Oct 8, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/intel-nervana-nueral-net-processor-nnt-p,40185.html
Oct 8, 2019 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty soon computers will be smarter than us lol
Oct 8, 2019 4:34 AM - kenenthk: But an amiga is already smarter than you 
Oct 8, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No way I'm at least equal to a PS1 lol
Oct 8, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *[COLOR=12]wanker![/COLOR]*
Oct 8, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 8, 2019 4:45 AM - kenenthk: As long as I can fuck my cyborgs that's all I want out of a super human computer
Oct 8, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Robot sex could be the best kind lol
Oct 8, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.uncyclopedia.co/wiki/HowTo:Turn_Your_Terminator_On
Oct 8, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amc.com/talk/2007/07/a-kama-sutra-fo
Oct 8, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not exactly my fetish but I won't judge lol
Oct 8, 2019 6:02 AM - kenenthk: If we had human like robots can you honestly tell me you wouldn't take advantage of all their human like features?
Oct 8, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but I'm not sure if hand job or rip dick off lol
Oct 8, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cum with me if you want to live!
Oct 8, 2019 6:30 AM - kenenthk: I wouldn't want a malfunctioning mouth
Oct 8, 2019 6:44 AM - Veho: The mouth doubles as a blender.
Oct 8, 2019 6:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HF2IqwP.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 8, 2019 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OULu5O2V-58 
Oct 8, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that's annoying... I have YouTube TV and it keeps trying to offer it to me lol
Oct 8, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also seriously YouTube TV is wayyyy better than Direct TV now
Oct 8, 2019 8:46 AM - Veho: Google, follows your every move and remembers everything you've ever browsed, casually forgets you've declined their ads five million times already and shows them again.
Oct 8, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: "Do you want to sign up for the feee trial to Youtube TV or just sign up for a lifetime subscription?"
Oct 8, 2019 8:50 AM - Veho: "Yes we know you've said 'no, never, don't ask again' every single time we asked but maybe one millionth time's the charm."
Oct 8, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: "'No, and don't ask again', eh? Okay then, we'll ask again in five minutes."
Oct 8, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/UPdPzaH
Oct 8, 2019 9:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aZVS8yC.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *lol*
Oct 8, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/s7W7UL0
Oct 8, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/BTeTP34
Oct 8, 2019 10:01 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 8, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A duck
Oct 8, 2019 1:40 PM - Ryccardo: until exploded
Oct 8, 2019 1:58 PM - Veho: Ducc.
Oct 8, 2019 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OQDDB7Y.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 2:03 PM - Veho: Mess with the duck, you get sum fuk.
Oct 8, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sum Fuk Wang
Oct 8, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sum Fuk Duk
Oct 8, 2019 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sum Fuk Gamerzmum
Oct 8, 2019 3:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Youtube Red? Is that like porn on youtube? 
Oct 8, 2019 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's youtube only you have to pay for it
Oct 8, 2019 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: it gets exclusive shows but they're shows made by youtubers
Oct 8, 2019 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: so as you can imagine, it's not worth the money
Oct 8, 2019 5:46 PM - Veho: Eh, it depends. There are some pretty good YT channels, and if they went pay-per-view I might even consider subscribing.
Oct 8, 2019 5:46 PM - Veho: And the no ads thing is a plus.
Oct 8, 2019 6:30 PM - Ericthegreat: Depends how much
Oct 8, 2019 6:30 PM - Ericthegreat: More then a few $ and people would pirate
Oct 8, 2019 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: User exclusive shows? 
Oct 8, 2019 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That means any one of my favorite youtube channels could pay wall me to watch their stuff. 
Oct 8, 2019 7:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KZ3wQPk.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 7:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: what
Oct 8, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay for YouTube TV YouTube red should be included lol
Oct 8, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FnxiS97
Oct 8, 2019 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho guy who took that screenshot appears to be Norwegian
Oct 8, 2019 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: yeah, there are some pretty good YouTube channels, and you don't have to pay to watch them
Oct 8, 2019 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's so much content on YouTube, paying to get a little more seems like a waste of money, it's not like the paid stuff is higher quality than the free stuff
Oct 8, 2019 9:25 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 8, 2019 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qdVM7ID
Oct 8, 2019 9:28 PM - kenenthk: U
Oct 8, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ja7fhf6
Oct 8, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0ZzUjOL
Oct 8, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a0oTJVj
Oct 8, 2019 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 8, 2019 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Omg that wall of images never ends
Oct 8, 2019 10:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i approve of this one https://i.imgur.com/LLlFlK3.png
Oct 8, 2019 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/H7QPXGq.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: and this one
Oct 8, 2019 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Apparently theres a supersize me 2
Oct 8, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supersize me 2... Last time it was McDonalds, this time it's going to be penis enlargement!
Oct 8, 2019 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7BX8cNz.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Cp0oBB3.jpg
Oct 8, 2019 11:52 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 8, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dinoh have you been taken over by GTA:SA?
Oct 9, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I only know that's a GTA:SA thing cuz I just played through it after Rockstar gave it away lol
Oct 9, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not through but I played a couple hours lol
Oct 9, 2019 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Did you bang all the hoes init?
Oct 9, 2019 1:48 AM - kenenthk: Theirs a movie called the death of dick long
Oct 9, 2019 2:25 AM - IncredulousP: Hey I never approved of a movie made after me
Oct 9, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: It is about gay men
Oct 9, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you watch it a lot?
Oct 9, 2019 3:24 AM - kenenthk: Just with your mom


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 10, 2019)

Oct 9, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you both get excited watching naked guys?  lol
Oct 9, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK kenenthk I actually sat through Brokeback mountain in the theater lol my took me to see it... She didn't read up on it and thought it was a western lol
Oct 9, 2019 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I already knew what it was but the look on her face made it all worth while lol
Oct 9, 2019 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She looked like she wanted to crawl out of the theater and hide lol
Oct 9, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me I've seen a lot of weird things on the internet so mostly I was bored as hell
Oct 9, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have snuck out to see a different movie hmmm cant remember what was out at that time
Oct 9, 2019 5:15 AM - Veho: https://pics.me.me/find-you-someone-who-holds-you-like-heath-holds-the-61268788.png
Oct 9, 2019 5:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pzdKljc.jpg
Oct 9, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/zOhbySM
Oct 9, 2019 6:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HVqNx0G.jpg
Oct 9, 2019 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TRRPoFG
Oct 9, 2019 7:25 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO7MWuJ7zLA
Oct 9, 2019 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 9, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dj9296I.jpg
Oct 9, 2019 7:44 AM - Veho: https://www.wired.com/2001/11/smoking-scorpions-for-a-new-high/
Oct 9, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/hot/not_a_china_post/Ab69er3
Oct 9, 2019 7:49 AM - Veho: It's not opening.
Oct 9, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh wild
Oct 9, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just looked at it lol
Oct 9, 2019 7:52 AM - Veho: Is there a direct image link or something?
Oct 9, 2019 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/j6PFNdh
Oct 9, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Ab69er3
Oct 9, 2019 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the one I was trying to post lol
Oct 9, 2019 7:57 AM - Veho: Ah yes. "Kids will think nuggets are gross if we tell them they're made of real chicken."
Oct 9, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 9, 2019 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kids eat dirt not sure what the guy was expecting
Oct 9, 2019 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also boogers lol
Oct 9, 2019 8:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: EWW 
Oct 9, 2019 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour then my unarmed apprentice arrives
Oct 9, 2019 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to teach him the power of the dark side
Oct 9, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: Youtube just shoed me an ad for a golf club.
Oct 9, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: A fucking golf club.
Oct 9, 2019 9:18 AM - Veho: You know, for supposed "targeted advertizing" youtube ads are FUCKING RETARDED.
Oct 9, 2019 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but Veho don't you dream about golfing? Lol
Oct 9, 2019 9:40 AM - Veho: The only golf-related thing I've ever done in my life is watch Caddyshack.
Oct 9, 2019 9:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YqvLNcq.jpg
Oct 9, 2019 10:00 AM - Skelletonike: I love mini golf
Oct 9, 2019 10:00 AM - Skelletonike: And golf rpg games.
Oct 9, 2019 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 9, 2019 10:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FnoZoVT.jpg
Oct 9, 2019 10:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cNIOjQt.jpg
Oct 9, 2019 11:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is golf RPG games? 
Oct 9, 2019 11:50 AM - Veho: And you call yourself a gamer.
Oct 9, 2019 11:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not an RPG or Golf gamer.
Oct 9, 2019 11:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't even play Mario Golf 
Oct 9, 2019 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom got me playing this one PS1 golf game it's actually pretty fun 
Oct 9, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tjVCrWrgw2M?t=18
Oct 9, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of arcade like 
Oct 9, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hot Shots Golf best golf 
Oct 9, 2019 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 is my favorite, on PS2
Oct 9, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried the PS2 one yet
Oct 9, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tomshellplumbing.com/
Oct 9, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol was on a van next to me at a light...
Oct 9, 2019 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 9, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Cool found my r4 card for 3ds but I dont have a 3ds anymore
Oct 9, 2019 3:47 PM - T-hug: Golf Story
Oct 9, 2019 4:05 PM - kenenthk: Mgs4 is on psnow?
Oct 9, 2019 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Can you still use mp without ps+ on psnow
Oct 9, 2019 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: now i remember why i never finished links awakening as a kid. the dungeons get so fucking confusing it's like trying to solve an advanced math problem
Oct 9, 2019 5:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i fucking hate mazes
Oct 9, 2019 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Stop being a confused person
Oct 9, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck you
Oct 9, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm checking a walkthrough
Oct 9, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck it
Oct 9, 2019 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Buy me a steak dinner before opening my butt up at least
Oct 9, 2019 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 9, 2019 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk with a 2X4
Oct 9, 2019 6:52 PM - kenenthk: Your wieners a 2x2
Oct 9, 2019 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgxYkoQlJ1w
Oct 9, 2019 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slashdot.org/story/19/10/09/142229/intel-kills-kaby-lake-g-vows-to-offer-drivers-for-five-years
Oct 9, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds better than shitty AMD's driver support ;O;
Oct 9, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, I'm still salty my fucking APU drivers are broken ;O;
Oct 9, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, goddamn scam ebay PC still hasn't shipped 
Oct 9, 2019 7:34 PM - kenenthk: So you're gone for like 5 minutes and psnow makes you restart your game that's shitty
Oct 9, 2019 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time to contact paypal Tom 
Oct 9, 2019 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get that refund 
Oct 9, 2019 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom even a box of used condoms would have been better so far Lol
Oct 9, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And yeah no drivers and software sucks ass 
Oct 9, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 devices here that suck simply because no software updates never buying anything with an Allwinner chip in it again lol
Oct 9, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Both of them are decently powerful devices even today 8 cores and good GPUs just lol Allwinner is all loser
Oct 9, 2019 7:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tb0EqTk.mp4
Oct 9, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://troypoint.com/nvidia-shield-review/
Oct 9, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I think I had that TV as a kid
Oct 9, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The house I lived in as a kid was pretty haunted lol
Oct 9, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much so that who ever bought it after we moved our tore it down and to this very day there is no house on that land lol
Oct 9, 2019 8:02 PM - Veho: Are you sure it was haunted? Maybe it was just really ugly.
Oct 9, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no Veho so many people died there
Oct 9, 2019 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seeing hmmm events was a weekly thing there lol
Oct 9, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus being Psionic probably was like dumping gas on a fire
Oct 9, 2019 8:07 PM - kenenthk: My ex was kinda haunted
Oct 9, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/10/09/daily-deals-score-a-decked-out-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-pc-for-under-1000-tmnt-arcade-cabinet-back-in-stock
Oct 9, 2019 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/10/09/daily-deals-score-a-decked-out-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-pc-for-under-1000-tmnt-arcade-cabinet-back-in-stock
Oct 9, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I wish I bought that arcade 1up thing for cheapish last month 
Oct 9, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 9, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WOULD BE HERE, UNLIKE ALL THESE PCS
Oct 9, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 9, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom then you could have installed a PC in it......
Oct 9, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Is it me or does reasturant ranch always seem more creamier
Oct 9, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably all the jizz
Oct 9, 2019 9:42 PM - kenenthk: Fucking doordash raised their prices and I happen to love one locals deepfried Reuben but never want to drive there 
Oct 9, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try Uber eats?
Oct 9, 2019 9:44 PM - kenenthk: They're more expensive
Oct 9, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or grub hub or food flash or feed bag
Oct 9, 2019 9:45 PM - kenenthk: I would like to know how they make their dressing though doesnt taste the same when you buy it from the bottle
Oct 9, 2019 9:45 PM - kenenthk: It's sad you know all those psi
Oct 9, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i also know how to make my own 
Oct 9, 2019 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mayo seasonings and some whole milk AKA Ranch that doesn't taste like ass lol
Oct 9, 2019 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Seriously tho deep fried reubens are bomb
Oct 9, 2019 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Balsamic vinaigrette is the best dressing 
Oct 9, 2019 9:48 PM - kenenthk: But fucking $16 when it was 12 something per order is ridiculous
Oct 9, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk there is a place near me that has Ruben egg rolls
Oct 9, 2019 9:49 PM - kenenthk: I'd buy my own corned beef and make it myself but after you buy everything for it it'd be cheaper just going to a restaurant if you dont use it much
Oct 9, 2019 9:50 PM - kenenthk: I really should buy one of those vacuum sealer things for food
Oct 9, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah premake them freeze them at the point where you fry them
Oct 9, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pop them out of the freezer and pan fry till they are hot and crispy
Oct 9, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=reuben+egg+rolls+near+me&oq=ruben+egg+r&aqs=chrome.3.69i57j0l3.5709j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#istate=lrl:iv&rlimm=15144260295543411732
Oct 9, 2019 10:01 PM - kenenthk: It's not a real bar if reubens are not on the menu 
Oct 9, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/9/20906569/apple-microsoft-xbox-wireless-controller-ios-macos-tvos-support-price
Oct 9, 2019 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I forgot raiden was in mgs4 and how awkward his return scene is
Oct 9, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that the one on the 3DS?
Oct 9, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I gotta that one still haven't played it lol
Oct 9, 2019 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Mgs4 is ps3 exclusive as far as I know
Oct 9, 2019 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just finished the 8th dungeon in links awakening and still have 2 empty item slots, are they supposed to be empty?
Oct 9, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What items do you have? I beat it on the GB waayyy back in time lol
Oct 9, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I barely remember it...
Oct 9, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nzRXx534qHE?t=5
Oct 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/0iyna87ngkr31.jpg
Oct 10, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's bombs, arrows, Roc feather, Shovel, boomerang, rod, hookshot, and cocaine magic powder, and three bottles I think cuz I haven't found a forth
Oct 10, 2019 1:22 AM - Joe88: There is always going to be one empty slot
Oct 10, 2019 1:23 AM - Joe88: You trade an item to get the boomerang, and the boomerang takes its own slot
Oct 10, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can buy whatever you trade back
Oct 10, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So doesn't have to be empty
Oct 10, 2019 1:25 AM - Joe88: you cant trade certains items
Oct 10, 2019 1:25 AM - Joe88: like bombs, magic powder, ect
Oct 10, 2019 1:25 AM - Joe88: just recomended to trade the shovel
Oct 10, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know, just bow and shovel AFAIK
Oct 10, 2019 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But with the remake they let you buy it back at the shop
Oct 10, 2019 1:32 AM - Joe88: I'll have to check but I dont remeber seeing it, just a bunch of dungeon tiles which I stole
Oct 10, 2019 1:34 AM - Joe88: shovel is not in the shop
Oct 10, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh jk not in the shop, from the guy you traded with
Oct 10, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For 300 rupees you can buy back the shovel
Oct 10, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to double-check cuz I have both on my save lol
Oct 10, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only missing like 5 shells, got everything else
Oct 10, 2019 1:36 AM - Joe88: dam should have talked to him again, should just let you buy the boomerang outright for 300
Oct 10, 2019 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's not as "fun" ;O;
Oct 10, 2019 1:37 AM - Joe88: you only need 40 anyway ;O;
Oct 10, 2019 1:38 AM - Joe88: of the shells
Oct 10, 2019 1:38 AM - Joe88: I dont think the damage stacks with the red tunic
Oct 10, 2019 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They do, just not for some bosses I think
Oct 10, 2019 1:42 AM - Joe88: Bosses are the only reason to even use it, you one shot pretty much everything else
Oct 10, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Oct 10, 2019 1:44 AM - Joe88: Beat this game way to quick, like 2 days, and I never even finished /remeber anything from the original one
Oct 10, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not a long game, I think it took me 14 or 15 hours to mostly 100%
Oct 10, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the OG is about the same
Oct 10, 2019 1:46 AM - Joe88: hope luigis mansion 3 lasts longer
Oct 10, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still don't like the art style after beating it, and the shit performance is disappointing, but overall I liked the remake
Oct 10, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope they do the Oracle games, too
Oct 10, 2019 1:48 AM - Joe88: also the file size is huge, maybe bad compression on top of that
Oct 10, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But without the shit tilt shift effect that barely worked and, y'know, not with frame drops every time you change a screen lol
Oct 10, 2019 1:49 AM - Joe88: ages/seaosns remake would be nice, could do with ww/tp/ss ports too
Oct 10, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't they'll bother with SS
Oct 10, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But TP/WW HD ports I could maybe see
Oct 10, 2019 1:51 AM - Joe88: if they put regular controls on it and not motion
Oct 10, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be too difficult, too many "precise" motion gimmicks to adapt to regular controls
Oct 10, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At least well anyways
Oct 10, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Playing SS with those custom control schemes is a nightmare for certain parts lol
Oct 10, 2019 1:52 AM - Joe88: also I dont understand why the decided to port luigis mansion 1 to the 3ds instead of the switch?
Oct 10, 2019 3:10 AM - MicmasH_W: that's odd... better just to have the iso on hand and run it on any device you want 
Oct 10, 2019 3:10 AM - MicmasH_W: no need to wait for Ninty to port it over aaaand you can still obtain it legally
Oct 10, 2019 3:11 AM - MicmasH_W: although this is Joe88 I'm responding to and practically everybody already know's this, sorry 
Oct 10, 2019 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Joe probably because if they ported it to switch they would have to actually put effort in to make it HD
Oct 10, 2019 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe just because they wanted to keep the 3ds alive a bit longer


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 11, 2019)

Oct 10, 2019 4:34 AM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 10, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: Deadbaux.
Oct 10, 2019 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Fuck me woke up at at the time I wanted to without an alarm
Oct 10, 2019 10:22 AM - kenenthk: It's so nice going to walmart at 5am to do shopping
Oct 10, 2019 10:38 AM - Veho: I would like to be able to go shopping at some exotic hour when nobody's around
Oct 10, 2019 10:47 AM - kenenthk: Why dont you
Oct 10, 2019 10:47 AM - kenenthk: 5am isnt that informal for people to get errands done tbh
Oct 10, 2019 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Unormal even
Oct 10, 2019 10:52 AM - Veho: Because very few stores work at 5AM here.
Oct 10, 2019 10:52 AM - Veho: Most open at 7
Oct 10, 2019 10:53 AM - kenenthk: You must live in a 3rd world country where they dont have walmart on every block
Oct 10, 2019 11:01 AM - Veho: Yes.
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's not as great as it sounds... The trade off is they suck at night
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 AM - Veho: Sounds like win-win to me  
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RP3Gnpg.jpg
Oct 10, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Right in the grapes lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit... my mouse battery just died lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Hows it suck at night when you dont gotta talk to anyone
Oct 10, 2019 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No mouse sucks lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:53 AM - Veho: succ
Oct 10, 2019 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it sucks when your trying to check out and the self check out registers are down and the registers are broke lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:53 AM - Veho: I have to buy a new mouse, my current one borked out for good. Middle click went completely, left click is hanging on by a thread.
Oct 10, 2019 11:53 AM - Veho: I wanna go wireless this time.
Oct 10, 2019 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine is wireless love it
Oct 10, 2019 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: battery lasts like 3-4 months on a single AA
Oct 10, 2019 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to go buy some or find a rechargable that works around here lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:55 AM - kenenthk: Our walmart just installed brand new ones and they got that maze shit going on only annoying thing about it because you run over people that way
Oct 10, 2019 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Walmart Maze Runner sounds like a movie lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:56 AM - kenenthk: This one asshole saw me coming and decided to walk right in front of my cart I was like can I pass or should I raise my Gandalf voice and sc you shall not pass
Oct 10, 2019 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Say
Oct 10, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 2nd largest Walmart in Florida is like 2 minutes from my house (10 minute walk) and they have like 30 registers... The most I have ever seen opened is 4 lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:57 AM - kenenthk: I prefer going through a line it's less work
Oct 10, 2019 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk my friend broke his foot a person walked out in front of the pallet we where pulling...
Oct 10, 2019 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pallet of kitty litter
Oct 10, 2019 11:58 AM - kenenthk: Pet pets sucked espe when they rip open and all the shit looks the same
Oct 10, 2019 11:58 AM - kenenthk: Pet pallets
Oct 10, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He jammed his foot under the wheel to stop the pallet lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fucking lady just kept walking like it was nothing
Oct 10, 2019 12:00 PM - kenenthk: I recall times almost breaking my ankle on pallets because people were stupid and didnt know how to hustle
Oct 10, 2019 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In a better world I would have been able to beat her down for him lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Literally had pallets coming in that looked like they were right out of hitlers marching parade
Oct 10, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 10, 2019 12:02 PM - kenenthk: People think stockings an easy job but really isnt
Oct 10, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah you get no time to do anything properly you work nights which just sucks and low pay
Oct 10, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Managers treat you like trash for some odd reason
Oct 10, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Learning SKU's and the inventory system sucks lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:04 PM - kenenthk: For whatever reason I always got along well with managers and not assistants
Oct 10, 2019 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah
Oct 10, 2019 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Probably cause they're down your throat more often
Oct 10, 2019 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well managers are there to make you "feel" like part of a team, while the assistants are there to make you eat shit lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All part of the customer service manipulation game lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:05 PM - kenenthk: I remember being a complete ass to my assistant last week cause he didnt k ow it was my last week
Oct 10, 2019 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hahahah lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:05 PM - kenenthk: Yelled at me for not doing things his way just told the dude to fuck off
Oct 10, 2019 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ill do it your way, as long as later on we can do it my way...." then give him a real awkward look lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Helps if your holding a big box of KY or something lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:07 PM - kenenthk: I remember a little girl running out an isle and told another dude I didnt know our boss had transformation powers
Oct 10, 2019 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 10, 2019 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Still gotta show respect to them for being able to last that long really
Oct 10, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much
Oct 10, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a supervisor at my job I think simply because I am tough enough to put up with a ton of crap
Oct 10, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: I lasted 4 years and called it quits then
Oct 10, 2019 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdCNE5L5yPw
Oct 10, 2019 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dennys.com/food/ I might get lunch... lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:20 PM - kenenthk: It's like 8am
Oct 10, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's lunch for me  lol
Oct 10, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work nights 
Oct 10, 2019 12:23 PM - kenenthk: You area night
Oct 10, 2019 12:34 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJklHwoYgBQ
Oct 10, 2019 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/zotac-geforce-gtx-1060-6gb-mini/p/1FT-000M-002C8?Item=9SIADFR9RM7584&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD102019-_-SD10102019-_-Item-_-9SIADFR9RM7584&tp=i-H55-Q7H-1Hk-17VWdQ-2G-BGVi-1c-4KL-16iImm-1eht6N&om_rid=1027080804&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Oct 10, 2019 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a bad deal but i still hold that buying used is better
Oct 10, 2019 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Zotac is shit
Oct 10, 2019 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: my 970 is zotac 
Oct 10, 2019 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's noisy
Oct 10, 2019 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: works fine though
Oct 10, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That Skytech PC that's never going to show up has a Zotac 1650, so that'll be...a thing lol
Oct 10, 2019 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really Zotac is decent, they just have awful cooling setups
Oct 10, 2019 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their fans are loud as hell
Oct 10, 2019 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1650 exists?
Oct 10, 2019 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i wish i had known that before i bought it
Oct 10, 2019 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's even worse after OCing and applying a custom fan curve, it is basically unpleasant to be in the same room while running a game
Oct 10, 2019 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i use steam remote play to my laptop anyway so
Oct 10, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My EVGA is nice.
Oct 10, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course 3 slots so it looks kinda like a brick lol
Oct 10, 2019 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Just dip your GPU in water turn it on for complete silence
Oct 10, 2019 3:17 PM - kenenthk: I'd like to know when this interactive movie will be over its getting boring
Oct 10, 2019 3:18 PM - Veho: You need some way to circulate the water though.
Oct 10, 2019 3:18 PM - kenenthk: I suggest using semen to circulate it
Oct 10, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you watching that thing on Netflix
Oct 10, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Interactive... it was so boring
Oct 10, 2019 3:30 PM - kenenthk: I'm watching mgs4 still
Oct 10, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/6465/Call_of_Duty_Franchise_Collection/
Oct 10, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk Metal Gear and Final Fantasy got too "media heavy" for my tastes
Oct 10, 2019 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $900??? Sign me up Activision 
Oct 10, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have ISOs for all of those on my external lol
Oct 10, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Takes up nearly 325GB lol
Oct 10, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only ones I don't have are Black Ops 1 cuz I own it on Steam for some reason, and BO4 cuz online only
Oct 10, 2019 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't dip your GPU in water, use mineral oil
Oct 10, 2019 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: or that special coolant that some have been using to make passive submerged liquid cooling
Oct 10, 2019 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: which boils and rises to the top where it's cooled by a heatsink IIRC
Oct 10, 2019 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: something like that
Oct 10, 2019 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Novec from 3m I believe it's called
Oct 10, 2019 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Immersion cooling, which is fancy
Oct 10, 2019 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: novec, yeah
Oct 10, 2019 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably super expensive
Oct 10, 2019 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that mineral oil isn't expensive
Oct 10, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, novec is super expensive
Oct 10, 2019 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: you need quite a lot of it too
Oct 10, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the plus side if you do a custom case you can make it look like there are fish swimming inside your case by having a compartment with water and fish and one with the coolant and PC
Oct 10, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would look pretty cool
Oct 10, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only used in data centers AFAIK, but would be neat to have one just cuz lol
Oct 10, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would add some sort of non conductive coloring and like some bio-hazard stickers lol
Oct 10, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florinert or something?
Oct 10, 2019 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorinert
Oct 10, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just stuff your PC in a vacuum chamber with some flourinert and watch the temps drop faster than some granny panties at the super market.
Oct 10, 2019 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats fluorinert
Oct 10, 2019 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: is it the same thing as novec?
Oct 10, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i'm sure i've heard of builds using it
Oct 10, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i've also seen an aquarium build once but it was using mineral oil
Oct 10, 2019 6:38 PM - Veho: You would need mineral fish for that.
Oct 10, 2019 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 10, 2019 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: not in the oil
Oct 10, 2019 6:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JwK3XYo
Oct 10, 2019 7:11 PM - kenenthk: I may just end up keeping psnow
Oct 10, 2019 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had it for a while to play ni no kuni and was not making enough use of it to keep paying for it
Oct 10, 2019 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: and oh shit, the remaster released
Oct 10, 2019 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i guess it's time for me to pick it up again
Oct 10, 2019 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YyKIZPuepl8?t=28 This is a version of Flourinert lol
Oct 10, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it's what they put in heat pipes but just instead of a few drops it's gallons lol
Oct 10, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm never mind nothing that cool, just water lol
Oct 10, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_pipe
Oct 10, 2019 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Kinda surprised theres no madden games dont mind play5it every now and then
Oct 10, 2019 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Psnow is like a dump of where old ps+ free games go to
Oct 10, 2019 7:28 PM - kenenthk: One time I buy a jar of tostitos dip and the jars a bitch to open
Oct 10, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk make sure you grunt a lot when opening it lol
Oct 10, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just run it under hot water for a minute or two.
Oct 10, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XHNJdj9-PA
Oct 10, 2019 7:32 PM - kenenthk: I opened it the manly way
Oct 10, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You used intelligence to be 2% smarter than the problem?
Oct 10, 2019 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Yeah more then your entire family ever has  <3
Oct 10, 2019 7:43 PM - kenenthk: You know I'm right 
Oct 10, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I knew that it would make me smarter than you  lol
Oct 10, 2019 7:47 PM - kenenthk: I somehow believe you're the smartest out of all of them
Oct 10, 2019 7:57 PM - kenenthk: Accept my compliments
Oct 10, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made spaghetti for dinner... Shrimp spicy sausage and bacon. Delicious  lol
Oct 10, 2019 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 10, 2019 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You didn't use sweet & sour sauce?
Oct 10, 2019 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Thata my sauce
Oct 10, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy scam eBay PC shipped finally 
Oct 10, 2019 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Are you going to complain when you find drugs in the case?
Oct 10, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Complain? Sounds like a bonus to me
Oct 10, 2019 9:33 PM - kenenthk: You may just get your money back from drugs alone
Oct 10, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's going to be way better than a box of used condoms
Oct 10, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: You may get both gotta get past customs some how
Oct 10, 2019 9:37 PM - kenenthk: It may look like a smelly turd at first but you gotta do some work
Oct 10, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/14967/new-tools-accelerate-development-of-5nm-arm-hercules-socs
Oct 10, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5nm already lol
Oct 10, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like 14nm lasted forever
Oct 10, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know how to get 3DS themes to stick?
Oct 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I can get them to work but it always defaults to some basic theme
Oct 10, 2019 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Yeah open a porn site and get sticky with it
Oct 10, 2019 10:50 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/in-japan-man-arrested-for-modding-and-reselling-ps3-1838935174 lol
Oct 10, 2019 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: yooka laylee and the impossible lair really seems like a much better direction for playtonic than the original, it's an excellent 2D platformer, way more than i could say for the original
Oct 10, 2019 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that soundtrack too
Oct 10, 2019 10:57 PM - IncredulousP: wtf 5nm is like 50 atoms. how
Oct 10, 2019 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw some gameplay of the 2d thing, looks miles better than the OG game
Oct 10, 2019 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IncredulousP I heard they are working on sub nm eventually.
Oct 10, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5_nanometer Supposedly a little over a year and we might have 3nm
Oct 10, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "hair is about 100,000 nanometers wide." so we can put like a really basic chip on something the size of a hair?
Oct 10, 2019 11:28 PM - IncredulousP: insane. wouldn't noise and quantum tunneling pretty much destroy circuits that small?
Oct 10, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at those small sizes they are probably going to have to use those effects as features
Oct 10, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some sort of magnetic circuit guides or something
Oct 10, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously the tech they will need to use to get sub nm is going to be really insane lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pc-builds.com/calculator/Ryzen_7_2700X/GeForce_RTX_2080_Ti/0Qe12n8E/32/ This web page is funny....
Oct 10, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSI
Oct 10, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSI
Oct 10, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY SHIPPED THE SKYTECH PC
Oct 10, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FOR REAL CUZ THEY GAVE ME A TRACKING NUMBER
Oct 10, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL noooo
Oct 10, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 weeks later....
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Scarlet: (the tracking number is for a pile of phonebooks that chary is sending him)
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously Tom if I was going to buy one... This would concern me a lot.
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SHUSH
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YOU SHUSH YOUR GODDAMN MOUTH SCARLET
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Scarlet I said it would be a box of used condoms lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Scarlet: used condoms dont have the weight of a pc
Oct 10, 2019 11:42 PM - Scarlet: well
Oct 10, 2019 11:43 PM - Scarlet: not unless you have a lot of them
Oct 10, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 31lbs worth of used condoms 
Oct 10, 2019 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol a soup kitchens worth
Oct 10, 2019 11:43 PM - Scarlet: the math checks out
Oct 10, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'm definitely going to include how fucking retardedly long this has taken them to send it though, yeah, but I don't think it's an indication of their actual selling/shipping practices, just their shitty PR department lol
Oct 10, 2019 11:43 PM - Scarlet: worth a joke at least
Oct 10, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=soup-kitchen
Oct 10, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/10/10/2111239/quantum-computing-may-be-closer-than-expected-with-game-changer-discovery
Oct 10, 2019 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Scarlet in the Shoutbox? 
Oct 10, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only to harass me 
Oct 10, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BAN
Oct 10, 2019 11:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That yellow on yellow harassment 
Oct 10, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/4kqno0l55qr31.jpg
Oct 10, 2019 11:58 PM - kenenthk: Stop being racist yellow isnt just an Asian thing
Oct 11, 2019 12:40 AM - kenenthk: I put in an app that let's you work from home just chatting with customers job sounds like an easy gig
Oct 11, 2019 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Damn use to be able to do 8-wpm now my best has been 64
Oct 11, 2019 2:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think my ps3 died


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 12, 2019)

Oct 11, 2019 8:21 AM - Veho: RIP
Oct 11, 2019 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: That reminds me I haven't turned on my ps3 or 360 since last year. <.<
Oct 11, 2019 9:08 AM - DinohScene: RIP
Oct 11, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://taskandpurpose.com/air-force-explosives-florida-man
Oct 11, 2019 9:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lqu3CFy.jpg
Oct 11, 2019 10:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jMiBsr3.jpg
Oct 11, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 11, 2019 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WKZjvI1
Oct 11, 2019 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ≡
Oct 11, 2019 12:19 PM - Veho: 
Oct 11, 2019 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ☼
Oct 11, 2019 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Oct 11, 2019 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Σ So far they all work lol
Oct 11, 2019 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qNzFABR
Oct 11, 2019 12:22 PM - Veho: Neat.
Oct 11, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Nothing like coffee and creame cheese beagle for breakfast
Oct 11, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TwA8KJT.mp4
Oct 11, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JqRru5z.jpg
Oct 11, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bTrNvkK.mp4
Oct 11, 2019 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XG88dNM.mp4
Oct 11, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Avyv2Ml
Oct 11, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p4cro09
Oct 11, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5kJOxHU
Oct 11, 2019 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 11, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk why so serious  lol
Oct 11, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.710a3c00oFlbuB&mp=1 Hot Snowman.... lol
Oct 11, 2019 5:03 PM - kenenthk: I'm a nice guy
Oct 11, 2019 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: besides the heatpipes just going directly onto the CPU that doesn't look like a bad cooler
Oct 11, 2019 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't get a perfectly flat surface when you have several pieces forming the surface rather than one solid piece of metal
Oct 11, 2019 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't even look flat in the pic lol
Oct 11, 2019 5:27 PM - kenenthk: God damn 150 bucks for a waller? https://www.dangoproducts.com/collections/m1-maverick-wallets/products/m007-limited-edition-maverick-wallet
Oct 11, 2019 6:36 PM - Lilith Valentine: Another coming out day and a regular reminder that I am gay as fuck
Oct 11, 2019 6:36 PM - Lilith Valentine: That is all for today
Oct 11, 2019 6:36 PM - Lilith Valentine: Carry on
Oct 11, 2019 6:46 PM - kenenthk: That's gay
Oct 11, 2019 6:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 11, 2019 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Drinking some Moscow mules, skål
Oct 11, 2019 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Read Jdbye I am thinking about getting it, the wraith cooler from AMD is a good cooler, it's just louder than my old 912 EVO and doesn't quite cool as well.
Oct 11, 2019 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Just make sure you bend the pipes for a tighter connection
Oct 11, 2019 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you just want to see me working the pipe  lol
Oct 11, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000050115510.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.129a331cBdbhoN&algo_pvid=0a0bbd8c-79ab-4d51-ba9e-3c88e7164299&algo_expid=0a0bbd8c-79ab-4d51-ba9e-3c88e7164299-0&btsid=24260ae6-977e-4fa6-bc87-656e6b065e49&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52 most heat pipes I have seen lol
Oct 11, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: It is good but it's not meant for overclocking psi
Oct 11, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lilith: fun
Oct 11, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Are you gay ass fuck, or just gay as fuck?
Oct 11, 2019 7:41 PM - Veho: Gay assfuck.
Oct 11, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why does everything involve going in or coming out of an ass... lol
Oct 11, 2019 7:48 PM - Veho: Because humans are just overly elaborate tubes connecting the mouth to the ass.
Oct 11, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I don't want to overclock, just want a quieter fan lol
Oct 11, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Oct 11, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/l5J2jTJ1Dik Snowman review 
Oct 11, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also has Dik in the URL lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sooo...anyone wanna buy a shitty GTX 1650 when I finish reviewing the Skytech PC? lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom will it stop a door?
Oct 11, 2019 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, might be too light depending on which 1650 it is 
Oct 11, 2019 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even as a door stop... that's sad lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe you could run VR on it at like 640X480
Oct 11, 2019 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm gonna replace the 1650 with the 970 in the ebay scam PC, assuming it has a legit 970 in it 
Oct 11, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUsWBCH8Ch8 A simulation of what it might look like Tom lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's still like 20% better than the shitty 1650 
Oct 11, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-970-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1650/2577vs4039
Oct 11, 2019 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I guess I'll just have a really basic desktop sitting around just in case lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll steal the 1TB HDD in it, too, plop that in the living room PC so it'll have decent storage
Oct 11, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could Frankenstein something lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had won the lotto I would send you a better PC lol or at least all the parts or something lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well what I'll do is the PC in the living room will have my i5 7600k, probably just the 8GB of RAM, GTX 970, 1TB HDD and 500GB SSD, then my gaming PC will have the Ryzen 5 3600, 16GB of RAM, and my 1070 along with all my HDDs and my M.2 drive lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the Asus thing will I guess just be a backup PC or something, since none of it is really any better than my work desktop which is my "weakest" desktop lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I have no use for another PC at the moment lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but everyone needs a 2080 Ti lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit I don't remember if the Skytech thing has any M.2 slots 
Oct 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it does and a 128GB one I think?
Oct 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ok yes it does lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the PC I'm getting just has a 500GB SATA SSD lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a 2TB SATA SSD it's pretty nice 
Oct 11, 2019 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07WD1TFT4 < This one lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/this-lenovo-pc-with-a-gtx-1660-ti-has-dropped-to-dollar684/ Cheaper and better lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, has no Ryzen 3600 in it though so therefore it's shit ;O;
Oct 11, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a really good fucking deal though
Oct 11, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz like...all the other prebuilt desktops I've been researching with equivalent specs to the Skytech ones are like $800-$900 for some dumb reason
Oct 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it's not even on sale now Psi it's $940 right now lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1660 Ti lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh you missed the sale lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For a time it was a better machine 
Oct 11, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lenovo-ideacentre-t540-15icb-g-gaming-desktop-intel-core-i5-8gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1650-256gb-solid-state-drive-mineral-gray/6348614.p?skuId=6348614
Oct 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a bit cheaper on Best Buy
Oct 11, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That one has a 1650 though
Oct 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eewww yeah
Oct 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and 8GB lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same price as the Skytech one, but with shittier Intel CPU ;O;
Oct 11, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And no fancy RGBs, which is the most important part 
Oct 11, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wonder if that price was a mistake
Oct 11, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was insanely better lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just a temporary sale or some shit lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you need to upgrade that cooler for that 3600 grab a Snowman 
Oct 11, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The stock cooler for Ryzen (at least mine) are nice and work well but they are a bit noisy
Oct 11, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049090678.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.723c5d18nnRtyR&algo_pvid=d5ff3d2a-05f2-4978-810b-0c8d42ac19a2&algo_expid=d5ff3d2a-05f2-4978-810b-0c8d42ac19a2-2&btsid=b8f23fb8-83e0-4db9-a3db-939a7bf1b5b8&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_52
Oct 11, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Roughly equal to a EVO 212
Oct 11, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a bit quieter and like 1-2 C warmer also like half the price.
Oct 11, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can save enough money you can eventually waste it on something silly like a 2080 Ti lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, a snow man melts. Is not going to last long 
Oct 11, 2019 8:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the worst advice i ever heard from this shoutbox
Oct 11, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, now that I'm getting the shitty eBay PC I could just take the EVO 212 I just put into my current gaming PC and add it to the Ryzen PC Lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then shove the stock Intel cooler the eBay PC has to the 7600k 
Oct 11, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your EVO 212 is the same vintage as mine Tom it wont work with out an adapter
Oct 11, 2019 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Penis
Oct 11, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lick
Oct 11, 2019 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's new, it has brackets for AM4 sockets included
Oct 11, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yours is newer than mine than lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B35-sfG8WzY Damn if they take 5 hours to do it... I knew the game was long as hell (I have it for GC) lol
Oct 11, 2019 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn why is that game so expensive?
Oct 11, 2019 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the game no case is like 50 bucks lol
Oct 11, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=paper+mario+and+the+thousand+year+door&i=videogames&crid=4T707CFYLZKL&sprefix=Paper+Mario+and+the+%2Cvideogames%2C171&ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_20 Well shit I am not that attached to it... might sell it lol
Oct 11, 2019 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean I did like just buy it a month ago Psi lol
Oct 11, 2019 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like the scam eBay PC will show up Monday, the Skytech box of used condoms will show up Tuesday
Oct 11, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 11, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got mine when ever Skylake came out so my 212 is pretty old lol
Oct 11, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am hearing some rumors that Ryzen 4000's will not be backwards compatible with like 470 or 570 mobos....
Oct 11, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn my plan for this build went to hell lol 3700X it is than 
Oct 11, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/xpg-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/0RN-003P-00138?Item=9SIAJNU9Y51219&cm_sp=Homepage_SS-_-P3_9SIAJNU9Y51219-_-10112019
Oct 11, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Liquid cooled RAM?
Oct 11, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/thermaltake-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820153004
Oct 11, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to be a thing now
Oct 11, 2019 9:20 PM - kenenthk: Fuck me cant beat screaming mantis for shit
Oct 11, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPrztA2J1Bc Retro PC insane build lol
Oct 11, 2019 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sreaming Mantis?
Oct 11, 2019 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Fucking finally
Oct 11, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: All these battles are just like shoot shit tell you get lucky
Oct 11, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get lucky and you can shoot shit lol
Oct 11, 2019 10:01 PM - kenenthk: And they have an logo on their laptop in the game lol
Oct 11, 2019 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Apple logo
Oct 11, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple and Activision and Blizzard are communists
Oct 11, 2019 10:45 PM - kenenthk: But mgs was made by kanomi
Oct 11, 2019 10:45 PM - kenenthk: I can finally say I beat the mgs series
Oct 11, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you beat the NES game?
Oct 11, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked that one.... lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:15 PM - kenenthk: That's not continued there was no metal gear in it
Oct 11, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at the time I never noticed, I just thought it sounded cool.
Oct 11, 2019 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Probably cause. O one could get the first stage
Oct 11, 2019 11:20 PM - kenenthk: No one
Oct 11, 2019 11:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/auto/father-sues-tesla-after-teen-son-killed-in-flaming-crash only in flordia
Oct 11, 2019 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was only going 116 miles an hour everyone should have survived ramming into a concrete wall at that speed! lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:30 PM - kenenthk: Is it gator meat that makes people incredibly stupid there?
Oct 11, 2019 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Also fuck forgot I bought a discounted salad that was expiring yesterday 
Oct 11, 2019 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I think it's all the inbreading
Oct 11, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: breeding even lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the weather..... I am not sure but I have seen some semi intelligent people doing some of the dumbest shit here...
Oct 11, 2019 11:33 PM - kenenthk: That's any place
Oct 11, 2019 11:33 PM - kenenthk: But flordia dislike it's own continent of stupid 
Oct 11, 2019 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Is like
Oct 11, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah tends to top the charts lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: off the charts even lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.huzlers.com/florida-man-arrested-for-hanging-on-traffic-light-and-shtting-on-cars-passing-underneath/
Oct 11, 2019 11:38 PM - kenenthk: I'd love to that I'd rather be pissing tho
Oct 11, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That probably caused the Tesla to crash lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Wiendshiled wipers do not clean piss command denied
Oct 11, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Shit!!!!".   "Destination confirmed!"
Oct 11, 2019 11:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameriwood-Home-Woodland-Entertainment-Console-Black/20564654 this is tempting me
Oct 11, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my phone looks kinda like a face lol
Oct 11, 2019 11:46 PM - kenenthk: Damn it only 42 inch when I got a 47 inch in my room
Oct 11, 2019 11:47 PM - kenenthk: It may just fit if that's actual scale in the photo
Oct 11, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/nemty-16-ransomware-released-and-pushed-via-rig-exploit-kit/
Oct 11, 2019 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your 5 inches just might fit lol
Oct 12, 2019 12:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 12, 2019 12:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You better be talking about a wire
Oct 12, 2019 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Yeah your muns wite
Oct 12, 2019 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Wire
Oct 12, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/10/gay-world-of-warcraft-guild-forced-to-change-name-because-of-user-reports/
Oct 12, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They had to change the name to Young Sodomites
Oct 12, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/itunes-for-windows-exploit-bypassed-antivirus-to-deliver-ransomware
Oct 12, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple can't catch a break lol
Oct 12, 2019 1:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: is oot online still up?
Oct 12, 2019 2:00 AM - kenenthk: Toot?
Oct 12, 2019 2:25 AM - kenenthk: This would come in handy this winter https://www.walmart.com/ip/Aiper-Heated-Vest-Washable-Warm-Jacket-Cold-proof-Heating-Clothes-with-USB-Power-Pack-for-Outdoor-Campaigns-XL/200912047?findingMethod=wpa&requestUUID=50e4e6f1-c06e-4747-b7f6-82929a7f7039&tgtp=0&cmp=232415&relRank=10&tax=5438_133197&pt=sp&slr=3D14AE1D3FE042A1B654349A87E8E7BE&adgrp=234223&bt=1&plmt=480x345_B-C-OG_TI_2-15_HL-BOTTOM&wpa_
Oct 12, 2019 2:26 AM - kenenthk: They could've made a sleeved version also
Oct 12, 2019 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 79 dollars? Just overclock your phone... Lol
Oct 12, 2019 3:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax7f3JZJHSw 
Oct 12, 2019 3:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: no ken boot
Oct 12, 2019 3:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: better solution
Oct 12, 2019 3:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: just wear more clothing god damn it
Oct 12, 2019 3:56 AM - kenenthk: My toot is always online


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 13, 2019)

Oct 12, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More cloths  but I look good in a thong... lol
Oct 12, 2019 4:23 AM - Lilith Valentine: Same
Oct 12, 2019 5:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lhmw7FS.mp4
Oct 12, 2019 9:04 AM - kenenthk: fuck
Oct 12, 2019 9:16 AM - Veho: you
Oct 12, 2019 9:17 AM - kenenthk: yes please?
Oct 12, 2019 9:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v9C3QjI.jpg
Oct 12, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://external-preview.redd.it/cHCEPJelns9L1L3Rg6FJCEEf9Gnn3ZBsDomh0jGgKho.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=e750d4fdd73ae5f9d31ce9584a2c840c4a8a87b7
Oct 12, 2019 11:19 AM - IncredulousP: That's what they give you after 4 hours
Oct 12, 2019 11:21 AM - Veho: 
Oct 12, 2019 12:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NRbKLc5.jpg
Oct 12, 2019 1:36 PM - kenenthk: It never stops for psi
Oct 12, 2019 1:39 PM - kenenthk: I was hoping for hitler
Oct 12, 2019 1:52 PM - IncredulousP: no context
Oct 12, 2019 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Firestone is a complete fucking tipoff 400 bucks just for two rotors and breakpads
Oct 12, 2019 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Ripoff
Oct 12, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/zmSdvnF
Oct 12, 2019 3:08 PM - Costello: server had one last hiccup, last one in a while I promise! we were doing a bit of maintenance
Oct 12, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all good 
Oct 12, 2019 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/vy1Cp5B
Oct 12, 2019 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Did you try scaring it? Just add some of psis files to it that'll cure hiccups
Oct 12, 2019 3:16 PM - kenenthk: I'm lowkey kinda tempted to buy a fiat for 10k later in life the interiors look really nice for that sort of car
Oct 12, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KxaRuwU
Oct 12, 2019 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Flight Simulator 2020 the game will be 2PB lol
Oct 12, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes on 370 hard drives  lol
Oct 12, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3wQbu6W
Oct 12, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/3ymdbPM
Oct 12, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2019 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/mMKiL1q
Oct 12, 2019 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 12, 2019 6:15 PM - kenenthk: Rude
Oct 12, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/5aElQgI
Oct 12, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/kPrPmUj
Oct 12, 2019 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 12, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken doll  lol
Oct 12, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRaWUyhUjXg&feature=em-uploademail
Oct 12, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: Gamerz is officially afraid ofnthenshoutbox cause he answers pms
Oct 12, 2019 9:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ken's a bitch
Oct 12, 2019 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well he does hang out with Barbie and she is NOT anatomically correct... lol
Oct 12, 2019 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Least shes hotter than gamerzmum;O
Oct 12, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/t7ZsLq0
Oct 12, 2019 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 12, 2019 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ken
Oct 12, 2019 11:28 PM - kenenthk: You're a wonderful person it's not like you chose to live in Florida
Oct 12, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 12, 2019 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your just saying that because I haven't smoked crack and raped an alligator on your family tomb yet.
Oct 12, 2019 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Plan on doing that at disney
Oct 12, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 12, 2019 11:50 PM - kenenthk: Of course my heater warms up right when it warms up to 70 outside when it was 35 in the morning fucking trump and his South Korean global warming tales
Oct 13, 2019 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: hot
Oct 13, 2019 12:28 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TKoWjhbaW2s lol
Oct 13, 2019 12:47 AM - kenenthk: God the adult humor in these cartoons you never caught before
Oct 13, 2019 1:10 AM - IncredulousP: I watched the first season of Rocko's Modern Life a few months back, soo many dirty jokes.
Oct 13, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that lol
Oct 13, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it was such a great show
Oct 13, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to convince my wife to let me spend 60 bucks on borderlands 3.... Lol Pray for my soul
Oct 13, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a lot of fun
Oct 13, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last game I bought was Diablo III still playing that but would like something different
Oct 13, 2019 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2019/10/12/20911421/nvidia-ray-tracing-rtx-ports-classic-pc-games
Oct 13, 2019 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool
Oct 13, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-to-deliver-8-ipc-200mhz-higher-clock-vs-zen-2-rumors-indicate/amp/
Oct 13, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 14, 2019)

Oct 13, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone must be partying or sleeping lol
Oct 13, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Give me like 8-9 hours I probably will be sleeping too
Oct 13, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Borderlands 3 on PC is over 55GBs lol
Oct 13, 2019 5:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: or playing games
Oct 13, 2019 5:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i was just playing ni no kuni
Oct 13, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh true true how is that?
Oct 13, 2019 6:32 AM - Veho: I like the look of Ni No Kuni but I hate JRPGs. What do?
Oct 13, 2019 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol last one I played was Dragon Quest IX on the DS I think
Oct 13, 2019 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was good. Not Dragon Quest VIII good but good
Oct 13, 2019 6:53 AM - Veho: I played Dragon Quest Rocket Slime on the DS. It was okay.
Oct 13, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't play that one was it an RPG?
Oct 13, 2019 7:03 AM - Veho: Yes but with a different combat mechanic. You had a giant tank thing for battle mode.
Oct 13, 2019 7:04 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/ptzshao768x11.jpg
Oct 13, 2019 7:05 AM - Veho: A castle on threads.
Oct 13, 2019 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's wild lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: Give it a try, it's really fun.
Oct 13, 2019 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I shall put it on my 3DS post haste
Oct 13, 2019 7:35 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxqPds3qqz8
Oct 13, 2019 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I could swear there was a physical game like that with magnets and sticks or something
Oct 13, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like back in the late 70s hmmm my memory of that time period is fuzzy lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:41 AM - Veho: I mean there's the barrel of monkeys game, you stack/hang monkeys.
Oct 13, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was pretty fun lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lawn darts was good too, I liked the danger aspect lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: There's a ton of "stack stuff up until it falls down" games.
Oct 13, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Horse shoes you really had to Chuck hard to get the same fear factor
Oct 13, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The list of stuff I was banned from owning as a kid 
Oct 13, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They took my chemistry set my rockets even the water powered ones....
Oct 13, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Any sort of fireworks or electronics kits
Oct 13, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't help it that I can turn literally like anything into a weapon lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The other children developed a healthy fear of me lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite was the electronics kits getting kids to grab my home made taser was hilarious
Oct 13, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 20-30% chance they would run and tell on me lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The rest thought it was cool lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They took my notes  lol
Oct 13, 2019 7:51 AM - Veho: 
Oct 13, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually come to think of it... I never did get my data back
Oct 13, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to keep a lot of notes as a child I think science was more exciting then
Oct 13, 2019 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do miss my microscope that was more entertaining....
Oct 13, 2019 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/hQwkEES
Oct 13, 2019 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/exclusive-next-generation-amd-7nm-mobility-cpu-apu-laptop-price-down-699/amp/
Oct 13, 2019 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice at that price with those hmmm
Oct 13, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4 hours and 20 minutes from now I can start downloading Borderlands 3
Oct 13, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 55GB should take like 1 hour maybe.
Oct 13, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://downloadtimecalculator.com/
Oct 13, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour 18 minutes according to that
Oct 13, 2019 8:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/N3EtIZr
Oct 13, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could get my wife to start it while I'm here at work lol but she needs sleep and it would be annoying for her
Oct 13, 2019 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Spider sack
Oct 13, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hacky sack of doom
Oct 13, 2019 8:30 AM - Veho: Doomsack.
Oct 13, 2019 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/smith-wessons-500-50-caliber-gun-so-mean-ranges-dont-allow-it-87196
Oct 13, 2019 8:42 AM - Veho: Mean?
Oct 13, 2019 8:44 AM - Veho: "It packs a powerful wallop, but its most destructive feature is its sarcasm."
Oct 13, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: "Pretty good shooting... for a blind quadriplegic!"
Oct 13, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen that gun in person it's pretty large lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour 54 minutes to go maybe lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AgO7fKw.jpg
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well that's gross
Oct 13, 2019 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 13, 2019 11:32 AM - Veho: Ewe.
Oct 13, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Boobs
Oct 13, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: I gotta return clothes today and I hate walmarts customer service
Oct 13, 2019 11:42 AM - Veho: Why?
Oct 13, 2019 11:47 AM - kenenthk: I always seem to get the ones that argue with me over the smallest thing
Oct 13, 2019 12:19 PM - Veho: Good luck, then.
Oct 13, 2019 12:22 PM - kenenthk: And my break pads and rotors are going so my cars super fun to drive now
Oct 13, 2019 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brakes just slow you down man.
Oct 13, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Live life in the fast lane it gives you more time for more important things!
Oct 13, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6farAHn.jpg
Oct 13, 2019 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you send dick pics to my mom?
Oct 13, 2019 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://media.istockphoto.com/photos/mature-woman-uses-a-magnifying-glass-with-a-cell-phone-picture-id621390734
Oct 13, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/O1xIx27
Oct 13, 2019 4:05 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 13, 2019 4:07 PM - Flame: Old Reece? that motherfucker still has it.
Oct 13, 2019 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Why is nfl playing In london
Oct 13, 2019 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Your mom is t that hot psi 
Oct 13, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands 3 loves my system... 4K ultra and no hint of lag doing anything lol
Oct 13, 2019 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Pour water on it
Oct 13, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 13, 2019 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Damn kc got a td within 15 seconds of the game
Oct 13, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-q8ehzHeQQ
Oct 13, 2019 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: my dudes
Oct 13, 2019 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: i just realized that if i import the Ryzen 3600 from Croatia
Oct 13, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: i can get 25 euro tax back
Oct 13, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: so 175 Euro for it
Oct 13, 2019 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: ya yeet
Oct 13, 2019 9:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: its actually a 15 euro reduction because gas but still, its better than importing from Germany or in country because its 250 euro here
Oct 13, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Oct 13, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 3600 PC will be here Tuesday 
Oct 13, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just ordered a better cooler. the one on my 2700X is stock and not up to the task of Borderlands 3 (at least with PBO 2.0 turned on lol)
Oct 13, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BSOD with CPU Overheat message lol knew I shouldn't have used the stock cooler with stock thermal paste lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird PBO should only have an effect if there is enough thermal headroom
Oct 13, 2019 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: oof
Oct 13, 2019 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'd probably overheat with it off too
Oct 13, 2019 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: and Is 3000 Mhz ram gonna be fine with it?
Oct 13, 2019 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: I was looking at couple of them and none seem good enough
Oct 13, 2019 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: its either 3000 Mhz 15CL or 3600 Mhz but 18CL
Oct 13, 2019 9:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: the price difference is about 50% which i don't see a reason going for 3600 with that high latency
Oct 13, 2019 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3000 mhz is a bit low, ryzen really needs fast ram for best performance
Oct 13, 2019 9:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3600 18 is bad tho, that's what i get from people online
Oct 13, 2019 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: higher mhz always has higher latency and some claim that latency is just as important as speed but idk, seems to matter more for amd
Oct 13, 2019 9:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: i have seen Linus use a 3200 16CL stick and he said that with it he can almost unlock the whole CPU with it
Oct 13, 2019 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Oct 13, 2019 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just saw that video too
Oct 13, 2019 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would make 3000 a bit below almost
Oct 13, 2019 9:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: everyone says to stay away from that 3600 tho
Oct 13, 2019 9:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: think i might have found the 3200 stick he's using
Oct 13, 2019 9:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: only 4 bucks more expensive than the 3000
Oct 13, 2019 9:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: neat
Oct 13, 2019 9:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd go for it
Oct 13, 2019 9:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3200 and 16 CL
Oct 13, 2019 9:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: which is actually the same as the 3000 15 CL
Oct 13, 2019 9:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: hmm
Oct 13, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 32GB's of 3200 OCed too 3400 it's nice
Oct 13, 2019 9:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: Idk how much important this is tbh
Oct 13, 2019 9:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: atm in my frankenstein its some terrible RAM inside
Oct 13, 2019 9:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: so i guess if i put anything else its gonna be a lot better lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diminishing returns all the way too 3466 beyond that almost disappearing
Oct 13, 2019 9:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: Psi should i care that idk what version the RAM is? https://puu.sh/EsdRP/ac0ee159c3.png
Oct 13, 2019 9:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: doesn't say if its R or W or 4.xx ver?
Oct 13, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The W and R mean something but I forget what... I did come across it online
Oct 13, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it didn't mean anything super important thouogh?
Oct 13, 2019 9:34 PM - Joe88: W = white
Oct 13, 2019 9:34 PM - Joe88: R = red
Oct 13, 2019 9:34 PM - Joe88: its just the color
Oct 13, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah just found that lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/meaning-of-ram-product-item-numbers-codes.3113155/
Oct 13, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The color could be important to another person.... lol for me I could not care less what it looked like.
Oct 13, 2019 9:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: So R is retail?
Oct 13, 2019 9:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: wait no red
Oct 13, 2019 9:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: its black tho
Oct 13, 2019 9:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: there's red version of the ram?
Oct 13, 2019 9:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: this one's black tho so
Oct 13, 2019 9:39 PM - Joe88: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-288-Pin-Desktop-CMK16GX4M2B3200C16R/dp/B014HCGJSI
Oct 13, 2019 9:40 PM - Joe88: the black one wont have anything after the 16
Oct 13, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: yeah
Oct 13, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: but guess i'm gucci with the kit?
Oct 13, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://puu.sh/Ese39/396de06f5d.png
Oct 13, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CMW32GX4M2C3200C16 The one I got lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GTG2T7L/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=CMW32GX4M2C3200C16&qid=1571003034&s=electronics&sr=1-1
Oct 13, 2019 9:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yup
Oct 13, 2019 9:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: guess there's none in EU
Oct 13, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does crazy stuff if you want it too... I turned it off lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh those
Oct 13, 2019 9:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: yeah i don't want RGB
Oct 13, 2019 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can turn it off
Oct 13, 2019 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: or set it to a solid color to match your color scheme
Oct 13, 2019 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: - Psionic Roshambo: Diminishing returns all the way too 3466 beyond that almost disappearing <- i think that's for intel
Oct 13, 2019 9:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: i still don't wanna spend 100 bucks vs 70 bucks on the Vengence one lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: bit different with amd
Oct 13, 2019 9:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: too much steep
Oct 13, 2019 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Intel is worse off than AMD in that respect because the branch prediction and all that in the memory controller is better on Intel's
Oct 13, 2019 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is catching up though
Oct 13, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But based on what I read, 3466 is the magic number for AMD, you still get gains after that but you pay more for less
Oct 13, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the companies just released 5000 RAM though so that's a thing
Oct 13, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course the article that I read that 3466 number from was just testing games, other apps probably get solid gains in any sort of bandwidth
Oct 13, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Expensive as fuck though lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom what's 1000 dollars 
Oct 13, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whole second PC ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: 5000 Mhz or gtfo 
Oct 13, 2019 9:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: Tbh i just want games to run fine and not stutter
Oct 13, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At what resolution?
Oct 13, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3000mhz for Ryzen 3 would be the absolute minimum I would go though, 3200mhz is "ideal" for price vs performance, and 3466 is if you don't care about budget lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: 1080p
Oct 13, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just buy some nice 3200 and OC it too 3466  lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can probably hit 3466 on mine but I need to bump the voltage too 1.36 instead of 1.35 and hmmm lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3000mhz and OC'd to 3466 would probably be fine, too lol
Oct 13, 2019 9:58 PM - LumInvader: I still have my 386 I can sell you
Oct 13, 2019 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah if it's some quality RAM yeah
Oct 13, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But CAS timings would go up so eh
Oct 13, 2019 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard that CAS is less important than Mhz at super higher speeds
Oct 13, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope I can push the RAM in my current gaming PC to 3200, forget what stock speed is but should be doable I think
Oct 13, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At higher speeds yeah, but if your RAM is shit and is like "LOL 25 CAS CUZ OC'D" it'd be shit lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird, used to be OC your CPU, now it's all about OC the RAM lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly doesn't make that huge of a difference in real world performance, at least after a certain point lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:00 PM - LumInvader: My 386 kept things simple.  You had a turbo button when you wanted to unleash it's power
Oct 13, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and Pacman on Turbo was a blast?
Oct 13, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird, my 3400 OC on my RAM still has the CAS at 16 lol nice....
Oct 13, 2019 10:02 PM - LumInvader: I didn't play Pac Man.  I played Doom because I was edgy.
Oct 13, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 386 Doom?
Oct 13, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was that even possible? I thought you needed like a 486 DX 25 or something lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, good luck with that
Oct 13, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 386 struggles if the screen size isn't tiny lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:03 PM - LumInvader: Honestly, I thought I played Doom on my 386.  Could've been high that day.
Oct 13, 2019 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with the 386/486 hybrid chip
Oct 13, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 40mhz 386 from AMD might've been slightly possible, if you lower screen size a bit lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not optimal
Oct 13, 2019 10:04 PM - LumInvader: I was a certified badass after installing my Pentium overdrive processor in my 486.
Oct 13, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 486 Overdrive?
Oct 13, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted to play with that lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't turned my 386 PC on in a while, I wonder if the HDD settings still work? Lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:05 PM - LumInvader: It took games that ran slow and made them almost playable.  Good times.
Oct 13, 2019 10:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: iirc the Corsair is OCd already
Oct 13, 2019 10:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: so i can't get more than 3200
Oct 13, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't replaced the cmos battery since I've had it 
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: judging by comments at least
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: and budget queen here so i don't wanna spend more than i need to
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly all my PC's at that time where horribly outdated from the 80's lol My first actual "PC" was a 233Mhz MMX 
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: + i play weeb games
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeeeeb
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gamerz ALL RAM running over like 2133Mhz is OC'ed
Oct 13, 2019 10:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: sucks that i need to stay on Nvidia tho
Oct 13, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: and yikes psi
Oct 13, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: Nvidia are poopoo heads because their GPUs are 6 GB VRAM
Oct 13, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: JDEC spec tops out at some low ass speed lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: they really want you to buy yearly and i'm not playing that game
Oct 13, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: they fucked me up with 2 GB VRAM
Oct 13, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ain't gonna happen the same with 6 GB
Oct 13, 2019 10:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: So i'll just wait for a 8GB card that doesn't cost a kidney
Oct 13, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never mind it tops out at 1600Mhz lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: tho the 1660 Super sounds like a card that i'd like
Oct 13, 2019 10:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: BUT 6 GB
Oct 13, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6gb is fine for 1080p lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:09 PM - LumInvader: I bought an RTX 2060 recently.  I then proceeded to play DOS X-COM.
Oct 13, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: People said the same for 2 GB cards and i got fucked pretty much on launch
Oct 13, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: Got it with MGS5
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those people are retarded lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: literally it used all
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4gb minimum for high settings 1080p
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6gb is more than enough
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: that will be trumped when the next gen starts i'm pretty sure
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8gb minimum for 1440p
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need like 11GB's  lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: if Nvidia had something like a RX 580 i'd get it
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They do, it's called a GTX 1070
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $200 used lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the US anyways
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Joe88: You can push the 4k textures while using 1080p but you need more than 4GB
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 2080 Ti it's fun lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd rather have a little more wiggle room than being stuck with a card that can't use all of its power because of lack of VRAM
Oct 13, 2019 10:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: the 4 GB GTX 960 runs a lot better than the 2 GB
Oct 13, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 Ti is also decent at 1080P although strangely over priced... considering you get like a 580 for just a bit more
Oct 13, 2019 10:13 PM - LumInvader: I think I spent more time researching my video card than actually playing games that benefit from the upgrade.
Oct 13, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/MSI-RX-570-ARMOR-8G/dp/B076Y93L8F/ref=sxin_2_ac_d_rm?ac_md=1-1-cmFkZW9uIHJ4IDU3MA%3D%3D-ac_d_rm&keywords=Radeon+RX+580&pd_rd_i=B076Y93L8F&pd_rd_r=27979ca2-be80-4538-92c3-9edf9d75ce83&pd_rd_w=6pMj3&pd_rd_wg=7ZmDE&pf_rd_p=2938a786-9bec-4d37-8c06-456e3edce5d1&pf_rd_r=HQFCPHMQPPH4W0GMDRDP&psc=1&qid=1571004930
Oct 13, 2019 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For like $50 more you can get a used 1070 and shit on that 570 back and forth 
Oct 13, 2019 10:17 PM - LumInvader: I suspect most people who buy cutting edge video cards have a backlog of unplayed games that don't require a $400 card to play.
Oct 13, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400 dollars.... lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 isn't cutting edge 
Oct 13, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1200  I can tell you lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Before tax lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking dumb for getting it Psi ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:18 PM - LumInvader: You're a bunch of Bob Barkers here.  You get my point
Oct 13, 2019 10:19 PM - Flame: ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does 4K nicely 
Oct 13, 2019 10:19 PM - Flame: so dumb idea @psio flame appears out of no where
Oct 13, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus when I can ray trace my email it will all be worth it.... lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:20 PM - Flame: to say that
Oct 13, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands 3 1080P VS 4K almost impossible to tell the difference lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Psi, you'll be able to play all your favorite games with ray tracing!
Oct 13, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Doom 3...
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Half Life 2...
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I tried out Quake 2 it was neat for like 2 minutes
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish they had done Quake 1 instead
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia is apparently making more "classic" games have Ray tracing
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-plans-more-ray-traced-remasters-of-pc-classics-starting-with-a-game-you-know-and-love/ <
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was reading over that last night but I don't know what games they will do.
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Flame: and his fav emu's will have ray tracing like
Oct 13, 2019 10:21 PM - Flame: nestopia
Oct 13, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame that could be interesting if done right like like make the sprites embossed and light sourced
Oct 13, 2019 10:22 PM - Flame: :|
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't wait to see how awful ray tracing is on the PS5 
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame some one will do it I am sure of it 
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a PS1 filter too lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it will need a PS5 Pro model before it's worth it
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the Xbox 1X thing
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still think I'll buy one at launch though, if it's reasonably price lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: dude
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $450 I'll buy launch, above I'd probably wait
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: i care 0 about ray tracing idk why they hot about it
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 699 and Ridge Racer lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's the hot new thing gamerz ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: and next gen won't have the real ray tracking for sure
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Flame: oh shit gamerz how are you my man?
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You can flip her on her back and attack her crabs for massive damage!"
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it'll be hardware based Gamerz, so it should lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just depends on if devs will bother implementing it
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Flame: have you done 4K porn yet psio?
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which most won't
Oct 13, 2019 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like PC ray tracing
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can honestly say that the 2080 Ti just barely feels like you can game with RT on....
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: it won't be with the rtx cores but its gonna be more software based, right?
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame yes
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, Sony announced it'll have dedicated hardware for it
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From AMD
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: ray tracing is possible on the vega 64 too
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will be built into the APU
Oct 13, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/sony-announces-the-release-of-the-playstation-5-for-holiday-2020.549750/ <
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I assume just like Nvidia's dedicated cores it'll have it's own few cores for it
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: its useless tho? its not powerfull enough to sustain whole ass games
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - Joe88: Supposedly next gen cards will have it
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not just DirectX software BS lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: why implement something that's gonna look half assed
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Says who? We don't know what they're putting in the PS5 yet lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - Flame: @psio have you look really close at the punnany in 4K
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's based on next gen AMD it should be fine ish
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: and sup flame, we're surviving, dealing with a lot of shit irl but its going well so far, i think lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: what's PS5 going after? 4K or 1080p with ray tracing?
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well some dev said "8K AND 120FPS TOTALLY"
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P upscale to 4K might work
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: ;OO;
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's BS, so just 4k 60fps I imagine, and 1080p 120fps probbaly
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: more like Joe Mamma in 120 FPS kek
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1080p 60fps with ray tracing
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I feel like it will be some sort of skimpy RT like not the full monty
Oct 13, 2019 10:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: dude that's way to optimistic if you ask me, 60 fps and 1080p with raytracing that is
Oct 13, 2019 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or 30fps, depending on the implementation since we don't know anything about AMD's hardware ray tracing shit yet
Oct 13, 2019 10:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: idk how console manufacturers are gonna balance that with a 400$ hardware
Oct 13, 2019 10:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: this gen is totally gonna be 30 FPS if you ask me, IF raytracing is gonna be a norm that is
Oct 13, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I spent like over 2K and barely can pull it off at native 4K so I can't imagine a sub 1,000 dollar game system can do it lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:29 PM - IncredulousP: I'd rather have 120fps minecraft visuals
Oct 13, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I wonder if it will use like RT at 10FPS internal and kind of fudge the data between frames to sort of cheat it?
Oct 13, 2019 10:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: i legit don't care about ray tracing
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Graphics tricks like that would make RT a lot "cheaper" to pull off
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, ray tracing is useless right now lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not worth bothering with
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: and tbh nowadays games suck ass, literally haven't enjoyed any games this gen
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's the new hip buzz word, so there it is
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yakuza 0 was the only one that i really liked
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Joe88: Just going to wait for the 5800/5900xt or whatever they are going to call it at this point
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is not, my email RT is glorious lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - IncredulousP: rt is very minor visual addon with large amount of requirement
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: but that one's a PS3 game
Oct 13, 2019 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Gaymerz, you just have shit taste ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: I bet you liked Boredlands 3 Tom ;OO;
Oct 13, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I play Control maxed out at 60FPS and it's so pretty and also kind of boring.... Like a dumb blonde with silicone implants and an IQ of 70
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: pepelaugh
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck that, I haven't played it yet lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's not cracked ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: no but seriously, idk why games are boring nowadays
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not spending money on that shit
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands 3 so far is pretty good 
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: i keep ending up replaying games
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - IncredulousP: yer getting older
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because you have shit taste Gaymerz
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: no u
Oct 13, 2019 10:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: tbh i gravitated to Indie games lately
Oct 13, 2019 10:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ghost Racon can miss me with its shit
Oct 13, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They managed to make it different enough from 1 and 2 to make it interesting. (So far only played like 4 hours so far)
Oct 13, 2019 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't played many recent games lately, but mainly because I don't have time lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still gotta play Surge 2 and shitty weeb souls and shit
Oct 13, 2019 10:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: I'll go and play my weeb games thank you https://puu.sh/Ed4Lt/506f6f3ce3.jpg
Oct 13, 2019 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And goose meme
Oct 13, 2019 10:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: the goose game, you either like it or you'll feel meh about it
Oct 13, 2019 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine it's much like Goat Simulator
Oct 13, 2019 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fun for an hour, shit after that
Oct 13, 2019 10:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: Felt like that for me and i hate Goat Simulator
Oct 13, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/PNY-TCSV100MPCIE-PB-Nvidia-Tesla-v100/dp/B076P84525/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=Nvidia&qid=1571006126&s=electronics&sr=1-10
Oct 13, 2019 10:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: Goose game is a lot better than Goat simulator tho
Oct 13, 2019 10:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: just ain't my cup of tea
Oct 13, 2019 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only just finished Spyro remakes after having it since launch a bit ago lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Goat Simulator was fun on the Shield TV lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: HumbleBundle faked ya? lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: sucks that only a month after it was like technically 4 bucks oof
Oct 13, 2019 10:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: it was released*
Oct 13, 2019 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't care, Spyro games were my jam as a kid so I'm glad to give them the money lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could have gotten it for free as a review unit, if I wanted
Oct 13, 2019 10:44 PM - Joe88: wasn't happy with the ports/remakes
Oct 13, 2019 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The camera was meh, they fucked up the physics, and Sparx's AI was broken, but beyond that I thought they were great
Oct 13, 2019 10:44 PM - Joe88: Long load times, clunky controls, bad hit detection
Oct 13, 2019 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Clunky controls? They were like the exact same as the OG lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess maybe were clunky? But felt fine for me lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:45 PM - Joe88: Not this bad
Oct 13, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? No idea what you're on about, honestly feels exactly the same to me and I've put ungodly hours in the OG 3 lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: Long load times?
Oct 13, 2019 10:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: PS4?
Oct 13, 2019 10:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: On SSD it loads in like a sec lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: PC that is
Oct 13, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Load times would depend, some of the bigger levels on 3 would take like 15 seconds, but most were fine
Oct 13, 2019 10:47 PM - Joe88: console ver
Oct 13, 2019 10:48 PM - Joe88: Almost a min each
Oct 13, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wish games would do like "Ohh you have 32GB's of RAM.... I am just going to load as much as I can in the background and you enjoy those instant loads!"
Oct 13, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, potato PS4 is why ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC Master Race?
Oct 13, 2019 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 30fps is gross
Oct 13, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/15u6uo8a0es31.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=64231050507735ba2ecb7c994276f81ae0a5b8f2
Oct 13, 2019 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I enjoyed glorious 144fps Master race ;O;
Oct 13, 2019 10:50 PM - Joe88: Also they fucked with the hover jump on 3
Oct 13, 2019 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They broke the physics on all 3
Oct 13, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lot of jumps I couldn't make normally that would be no problem on ogs
Oct 13, 2019 10:51 PM - Joe88: You used to be to do instant hover jumps, now you have glide for a little bit before you can do it
Oct 13, 2019 10:52 PM - Joe88: Also they made the speed charges more hard for some reason
Oct 13, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aCcY4al.jpg lol
Oct 13, 2019 10:52 PM - Joe88: It has like 3 phases now and you pretty much always end up flying right past an egg thief
Oct 13, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crash Bandicoot remake for the PC was better?
Oct 13, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's still hard.... lol
Oct 13, 2019 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/corsair-unleashes-worlds-fastest-ram-and-16gb-costs-more-than-your-gaming-pc-probably


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 15, 2019)

Oct 14, 2019 5:22 AM - Ericthegreat: 5000 mhz?
Oct 14, 2019 5:25 AM - Ericthegreat: mine is 3000 though I think i run it at 2800 or somthing
Oct 14, 2019 5:25 AM - Ericthegreat: would there be much difference?
Oct 14, 2019 5:26 AM - Joe88: Not really outside of benchmarks
Oct 14, 2019 10:18 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 14, 2019 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz mom
Oct 14, 2019 11:43 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/DlddwYcr.jpg breakfast
Oct 14, 2019 12:49 PM - Veho: I'm hungry.
Oct 14, 2019 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: hello hungry
Oct 14, 2019 1:06 PM - kenenthk: Love mushrooms and the sauce gives the eggs a good flavor
Oct 14, 2019 2:12 PM - Arecaidian Fox: Darn, those mushrooms look good.
Oct 14, 2019 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: missing some bacon
Oct 14, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NF5sU_n0uk
Oct 14, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Scam eBay PC is showing up today 
Oct 14, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get to see if I really got an excellent deal, or just trash ;O;
Oct 14, 2019 4:12 PM - kenenthk: I'll give you a bag of weed for it
Oct 14, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did the other one arrive yesterday Tom?
Oct 14, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Skytech is Tuesday
Oct 14, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though UPS totally could've delivered it today, it's been sitting in a sorting center like half an hour away since yesterday lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh since Saturday even lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I often wonder if you couldn't go there and pick it up lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have the tracking number you can usually have them hold it for pickup there
Oct 14, 2019 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess it depends on if it's in a sorting facility still being thrown around or at the delivery warehouse being thrown onto a truck lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:21 PM - kenenthk: USPS are assholes when it comes to asking them to hold stuff guy literally gave me an attitude when I asked them to hold a package one time
Oct 14, 2019 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered this last night Tom https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dxbzB27
Oct 14, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope it falls apart ;O;
Oct 14, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol can't be worse than the cooler that comes with the 2700X lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or mines just defective lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: idle temps are like 39C lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: If it's not noctua you're getting knocked ova
Oct 14, 2019 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Or whatever the hell this grey fans are called
Oct 14, 2019 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 39C is a pretty decent idle temp though Psi lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 45-50C while idle is probably where you should consider swapping
Oct 14, 2019 4:24 PM - kenenthk: I could probably bake a testino pizza in my pc
Oct 14, 2019 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Tostino
Oct 14, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But like hit over 80C playing Borderlands 3 last night causing a BSOD 
Oct 14, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So better cooler it is lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn'
Oct 14, 2019 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? 80C shouldn't BSOD you lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: t know temps can cause BSOD
Oct 14, 2019 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2700x doesn't even thermal throttle until like 95C
Oct 14, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It tripped at 80C not sure what temp it hit
Oct 14, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I turned it down in the BIOS maybe I should adjust that lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 80C is a bit up there, but is totally fine as a temp
Oct 14, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still I don't think setting the thermal limit in the BIOS should cause it to BSOD?
Oct 14, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't that just throttle it down?
Oct 14, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, it would throttle not BSOD
Oct 14, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BSOD sounds like something else, not thermals
Oct 14, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird... and I wouldn't think just playing Borderlands 3 would do it
Oct 14, 2019 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that's all I was doing lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Temps right now with 4 tabs and temp thingy running is 62C
Oct 14, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 1 is playing youtube lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sitting at 50C watching Twitch stuff, spamming F5 on UPS, and a couple other tabs lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus Steam, and remote desktop stuff
Oct 14, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of remote desktop, know any good ones that aren't laggy shit? lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chrome's Remote Desktop turned to shit after they switched to web browser only
Oct 14, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I swapped to Splashtop, but it's also shit cuz it just lags out locally after 5 minutes so I have to restart it all the damn time
Oct 14, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VNC was also too laggy to be usable, for some reason.
Oct 14, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that might be because of hackintosh lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know  I know Microsoft has one?
Oct 14, 2019 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't get it to connect from my phone though 
Oct 14, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww shit, moment of truth UPS is here
Oct 14, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an actual fucking 970 in it 
Oct 14, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has a 500W PSU in it
Oct 14, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Two different brand of RAM 
Oct 14, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 10 out 10 lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's 16GB, so that's nice I guess lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CPU cooler is also different from stock Intel one
Oct 14, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: better or worse? lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well a soggy shit is better than Intel's stock TBH lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna laugh if it's a snowman lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's generic as fuck
Oct 14, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol not even Chinese brand name 
Oct 14, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost looks like the AMD wraith spire cooler lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to boot it up and see if it works 
Oct 14, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That little yellow button you noticed also isn't on the back BTW lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh snap lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Does indeed have the i5 3340s in it, so that's a good start lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 16GB of RAM is detected, so that's good
Oct 14, 2019 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 970 is also displaying out, which is nice
Oct 14, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can it play Crysis lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They left Windows 10 install on it lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forgot how long HDD's take to boot 
Oct 14, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they cleared the PC 
Oct 14, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: User on there is "Spawn of Jeff"
Oct 14, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With no password, so that's nice of them lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has After Effects installed with a couple projects, so guess that explains the 970 lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, HDD on this thing is not doing so great, super fucking slow lol
Oct 14, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 500GB's 5400RPM?
Oct 14, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1TB
Oct 14, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure of the speed yet, gotta setup internet and stuff lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like the stuff that was rendered on this was like...sports shit
Oct 14, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the shitty effects they play on stadium screens when shit happens
Oct 14, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's one for interceptions at ATT stadium
Oct 14, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One for great plays
Oct 14, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest looks like they would've been on network drives lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Oct 14, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, doesn't seem to want to boot with my internal wifi card plugged in 
Oct 14, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey there it goes, just needed to reseat it lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far this thing is like 10/10 lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not even that dirty, looks like it might have been cleaned before sent
Oct 14, 2019 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice and the lack of a detonation button is a plus
Oct 14, 2019 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you hear Arabic music coming from it Tom dive out a window lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Gotta love people that dont know they cant turn right at a red light
Oct 14, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, no porn in the Chrome history
Oct 14, 2019 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like they cleared most of that, doesn't have any history or passwords saved lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wheeeew, the RAM is running at a whopping 1333mhz 
Oct 14, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDD is actually 7200rpm, so that's nice
Oct 14, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just needs a good defrag and a clean
Oct 14, 2019 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm just gonna wipe the fuck out of it and install my Windows 10 image lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:33 PM - kenenthk: Find the drugs yet?
Oct 14, 2019 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No drugs sadly
Oct 14, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3961265002
Oct 14, 2019 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Check inside the psu they're sneaky bastards
Oct 14, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehollywoodunlocked.com/panera-bread-employee-fired-after-viral-video-exposes-mac-and-cheese-preparation/
Oct 14, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Has to be ugged in 
Oct 14, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Plugged
Oct 14, 2019 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol did anyone think they sat and cooked it fresh to order?
Oct 14, 2019 5:42 PM - kenenthk: That's really no shock tone of establishments prep it that way even subway
Oct 14, 2019 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Shes dumb got showing her face tho
Oct 14, 2019 5:42 PM - kenenthk: For
Oct 14, 2019 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HOW SHOCKING
Oct 14, 2019 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY DON'T MAKE THE PASTA THEMSELVES??
Oct 14, 2019 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY DON'T MAKE THEIR CHEESE FRESH FROM THE COW????
Oct 14, 2019 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'M FUCKING SHOCKED
Oct 14, 2019 5:44 PM - kenenthk: You mean burke king doesnt smash plants in a pan themselves to get the impossible whopper?
Oct 14, 2019 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People are fucking dumb if they think any shit they get from those "casual cafes" are like super fresh or some shit lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:45 PM - kenenthk: I do see the giggles Panera tries to pass themselves for a higher end reasturant and charge out the ass for bread
Oct 14, 2019 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost nothing is made there
Oct 14, 2019 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd wager maybe bread, and that's about it
Oct 14, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky if they put the sandwich together lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the bread would be like...a prepackaged dough that they just pop in an oven or something lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nope, not even the bread is made in the store, it gets shipped from a bakery company lo
Oct 14, 2019 5:46 PM - kenenthk: If you want fresh go to a place you can actually see them prep it in front of you
Oct 14, 2019 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the whole idea of a chain is to save money and centralize production lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:47 PM - kenenthk: Local shops are really the only place you can see them do it big fast food chains will not
Oct 14, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked at a place that did a lot of prep work where the boss had me shredding cheese until I showed him that buying shredded was cheaper since it was the same cost....
Oct 14, 2019 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, even some restaurants don't have "fresh" food lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember reading Outback steakhouse doesn't even make fresh steak, they have pre-cooked shit they stuff in a microwave to quickly warm and then shove in an oven to finish lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:50 PM - kenenthk: It could be fresh in the morning then saerve salmonella for dinner
Oct 14, 2019 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's true most times it's cheaper to get made for at a factory lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Outback thing is probably true I know when I worked at IHOP the T-bone steaks where shrink-wrapped lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Just go to olive garden for a $20 can of spaghettios
Oct 14, 2019 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:52 PM - kenenthk: I know one reasturant is pretty fresh cause its family ran decent food
Oct 14, 2019 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Less employes = fresher food 
Oct 14, 2019 5:54 PM - kenenthk: You're fired so we dont gotta buy precooked hard boiled eggs in a bag
Oct 14, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want some deviled eggs now
Oct 14, 2019 5:56 PM - kenenthk: This is cool and dumb grun hub added perks but they only add what reasturants you can use towards your balance
Oct 14, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a scam just go pick it up yourself lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cost like 25 bucks for a meal from Burger King lol
Oct 14, 2019 5:57 PM - kenenthk: If I didnt feel like my wheel was about to fall off I would
Oct 14, 2019 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Fucking construction doesnt help any
Oct 14, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bigthink.com/surprising-science/physicists-solve-140-year-old-mystery.amp.html
Oct 14, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nm here we come lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:00 PM - kenenthk: You got $40 woth of perks but can only redeem $5 off what we want you to
Oct 14, 2019 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuckers
Oct 14, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:11 PM - kenenthk: My totals still $7 even with the promo lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit the power on time for this HDD is like fucking 3.25 years 
Oct 14, 2019 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's only been power cycled 169 times 
Oct 14, 2019 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like my sex like mins 169
Oct 14, 2019 6:41 PM - Ryccardo: 2 69's is better
Oct 14, 2019 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, time to destroy this PC with benchmarks now to add it to my Skytech review as a comparison 
Oct 14, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow the wifi card I have is apparently super shit, shit is slow as fuck 
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 970 VS a 1650?
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably N Tom
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like ftping stuff from my gaming desktop it's only pulling like 5mbps lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I think it is Psi lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 970 should shit on the 1650 lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have the antenna attached? lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the CPU will then get shit on 10 times over by the 3600 
Oct 14, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, antenna is attached and such
Oct 14, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess it could be the HDD being slow as fuck, too
Oct 14, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need to run tests on that to doublecheck when I'm done lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-970-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1650/2577vs4039
Oct 14, 2019 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 3600 is pretty nice, I want a 3700X or 3800X
Oct 14, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-3340-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-3600/m2710vs4040 
Oct 14, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: +1,552%  better value!!!
Oct 14, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I hear the 4000's are going to be better yet lol
Oct 14, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Oct 14, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah your limited to 4 cores on that socket
Oct 14, 2019 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty generic cooler on this thing is doing work though, sitting at 36C while transferring stuff lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700K i7 or Xeon E3-1290 are the highest it will go lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i7-3rd-gen-core-i7-3770k/p/N82E16819116501 Maybe this one
Oct 14, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: would get you 8 threads but at that price I would go with a 2700X and mobo and RAM... lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus just a quick reminder why I quit doing Intel lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 130 used on ebay
Oct 14, 2019 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'd bother anyways lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost the same price as a 2700X new lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x/p/N82E16819113499?Description=ryzen%207%202700x&cm_re=ryzen_7_2700x-_-19-113-499-_-Product Comes with Borderlands 3 free  lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lolk
Oct 14, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure to melt it lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have to wait like 2 weeks before my cooler arrives before I can play it for like 3 hours straight lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe my memory OC is the culprit?
Oct 14, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BRB gonna drop it to like 3333 or something and test lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be
Oct 14, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still would rather have lower temps lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the CPU running hotter also heated up my RAM?
Oct 14, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Wraith cooler kind of vents right on the RAM lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, RAM won't overheat unless you have a ton of overvolting
Oct 14, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...huh. Either this cooler is super fucking good, the CPU in this is worse than I thought, or the temp sensors aren't correct cuz under 100% load, across all 4 cores at 2.9ghz...this CPU's temps are only maxing at like 50C when running Cinebench 
Oct 14, 2019 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The scores are even pretty much correct, just behind my i5 3470 in my work PC, so I guess it's just a decent CPU cooler? lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I almost always ditch the stock ones
Oct 14, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only kept this wraith one as long as I did because I had heard they where decent lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I now wonder if people just don't know what they are talking about lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, this GPU is hitting 80C with furmark lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than the normal trash? yes... but not by a lot lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom probably needs some fresh paste
Oct 14, 2019 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it may just be the fan profile, it didn't even ramp up past 50% lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta change it probably
Oct 14, 2019 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far benchmarks are actually going quite smoothly lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been expecting it to crash every time, but nope so far everything is fine lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Scores are even pretty much exactly what I expect
Oct 14, 2019 7:41 PM - kenenthk: If you want it to crash try throwing it in traffic
Oct 14, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not trying to crash it, I'm trying to make sure everything is working properly lol
Oct 14, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, surprisingly, it is
Oct 14, 2019 8:07 PM - Joe88: ive hit 110C before crashing in furmark
Oct 14, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQMCvQ01e80
Oct 14, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey, I'll be going AMD tomorrow ;O;
Oct 14, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, when I finish my review anyways 
Oct 14, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not fancy mobo though 
Oct 14, 2019 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol That mobo is the only one I would use with 570 right now...
Oct 14, 2019 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't stand mobo fans lol
Oct 14, 2019 8:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, when are you going to review more games? 
Oct 14, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least if the pump dies in your water cooling you can replace it, most of the 570 fans are all custom so good luck with replacements
Oct 14, 2019 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never
Oct 14, 2019 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaHardwareReviewer4lyfe ;O;
Oct 14, 2019 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually have two game reviews I have to write up still
Oct 14, 2019 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'll probably be mainly hardware since it doesn't take up as much time as games
Oct 14, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/samabuelsamid/2019/10/13/bosch-launches-silicon-carbide-chips-to-make-evs-more-efficient/amp/
Oct 14, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, the ebay PC got like half the score on fire strike as my current gaming rig 
Oct 14, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, that all done I can now shut it down forever and ever, never to be booted again
Oct 14, 2019 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, unless I need another PC or something lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just needed the GPU right?
Oct 14, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'll probably steal the HDD, too
Oct 14, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grab the keys from after effects? Lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I wiped the drive lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to buy windows 10 keys but HWidgen
Oct 14, 2019 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Use a cat
Oct 14, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-skips-10nm-desktop-cpus-7nm-desktop-launch-2022/amp/
Oct 14, 2019 9:48 PM - kenenthk: I have left over fudge icing I'm never going to use and tempted just to eat it
Oct 14, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's good on crackers
Oct 14, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I used to do stuff like that lol
Oct 14, 2019 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Bet it's good on chips
Oct 14, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh for sure it would be like those chocolate covered chips
Oct 14, 2019 10:25 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/sNbebEq4vmE I gotta try this
Oct 14, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would be fine with that one lol
Oct 14, 2019 10:30 PM - kenenthk: I never got why you cant buy corn beef deli style in prepackaged never see it at the store
Oct 14, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/75gjen75bks31.jpg
Oct 14, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know either kenenthk I always have to go to the deli and get it sliced 
Oct 14, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I have found I can find "corned beef" in one package.... but it's so nasty, those like 1 dollar little packs of lard...
Oct 14, 2019 10:36 PM - kenenthk: It's a good fix I could slow cook my own but you cant get it that thin without a slicer
Oct 14, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/search/?cat_id=0&query=corned+beef also these gross cans lol
Oct 14, 2019 10:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Buddig-Original-Corned-Beef-2-Oz/10309105
Oct 14, 2019 10:37 PM - kenenthk: 
Oct 14, 2019 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Still wish I knew how to make those big deep fried reubens dont know if they use batter or that premade stretchy pastry shit
Oct 14, 2019 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those budding things lol are so gross
Oct 14, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy fuck 579 in Furmark on my HP laptop 
Oct 14, 2019 11:01 PM - kenenthk: Well I learned not to click on psis links in pns
Oct 14, 2019 11:01 PM - kenenthk: Pms
Oct 14, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Oct 14, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In comparison, the GTX 970 scored 4240 lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk that's a high quality one
Oct 14, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It averaged 10-11fps in the 1080p test 
Oct 14, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what I would score... lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably like 12-13,000, if you do the 1080p test
Oct 14, 2019 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Probably 69 you filthy person 
Oct 14, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10.6 MB's lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Oct 14, 2019 11:04 PM - kenenthk: That video reminds me of gamerz first time tho :hmm:
Oct 14, 2019 11:04 PM - kenenthk: From what he told me
Oct 14, 2019 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 12903 on Furmark 1080P lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds about right, yeah lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 1070 got like 6000 ish
Oct 14, 2019 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And your 2080 ti is like 2 of my 1070s lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did notice that my GPU's RAM is rated at 7000Mhz that sounds too crazy
Oct 14, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=808207
Oct 14, 2019 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7000mhz x 2 would be your effective memory speed Psi
Oct 14, 2019 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it's GDDR6
Oct 14, 2019 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 14 gbps 
Oct 14, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.geeks3d.com/20120413/furmark-opengl-benchmark-scores-comparative-charts/
Oct 14, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should submit my score it's number 1 by a comfortable margin lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Psi, someone will drop too much money on SLI 2080 ti's and shit on your score
Oct 14, 2019 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Oct 14, 2019 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I will have to do the same  lol
Oct 14, 2019 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Doing the same is gay
Oct 14, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 15, 2019 12:20 AM - Joe88: http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=808219 I though I oc'd the card but I guess not
Oct 15, 2019 12:27 AM - kenenthk: At least it does 1080?
Oct 15, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/zen-3-ipc-increase?amp
Oct 15, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 that's not bad at all
Oct 15, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit I'm gonna have a melt down at work lol
Oct 15, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Armed officer walks over here "can I leave now?" Post abandoned
Oct 15, 2019 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit these guards are semi retarded
Oct 15, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't leave post until your person replaces you
Oct 15, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Company sends me the best trained poeple
Oct 15, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Every day is a holiday and every meal a feast


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 16, 2019)

Oct 15, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time Joe88 or Tom is on here I need to ask them how to fix the "Downloads" folder in Windows 10 I hate how it's divided into dates 
Oct 15, 2019 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only useful for poeple who store a bunch of stuff in there I would guess
Oct 15, 2019 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tenforums.com/general-support/130645-date-separator-downloads-folder.html
Oct 15, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit I even noticed that setting but it didn't occur to me none would fix it
Oct 15, 2019 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: my downloads folder isn't divided into dates...
Oct 15, 2019 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i have had that issue with other folders where they were grouped by letter
Oct 15, 2019 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is fine as long as you're not trying to sort the folder by date, as it will be sorted by date within each group
Oct 15, 2019 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is kinda useless
Oct 15, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like just folders like a normal person
Oct 15, 2019 5:00 AM - Joe88: I dont use the "downloads" folder
Oct 15, 2019 5:00 AM - Joe88: just save it to the desktop
Oct 15, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of the time that's fine but sometimes I like the extra space (like decompressing a thing with 50 folders in it)
Oct 15, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloads folder is just a temporary place to me so the dates thing just got annoying
Oct 15, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 4 or 5 things in it right now all from different dates so they take up more real estate than they should
Oct 15, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly just to remind me to do something lol
Oct 15, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://beebom.com/how-access-new-file-explorer-interface-windows-10/amp/
Oct 15, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will probably be a moot point eventually lol
Oct 15, 2019 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/building-chinas-comac-c919-airplane-involved-a-lot-of-hacking-report-says/
Oct 15, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting read
Oct 15, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think in so me ways China could be harming itself doing things this way
Oct 15, 2019 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2 hours I can get home grab some Z's lol
Oct 15, 2019 9:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FBYpbu7
Oct 15, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll take what is sleep deprivation for 300 dollars Alex
Oct 15, 2019 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that should buff right out lol
Oct 15, 2019 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/9ovt4FB
Oct 15, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/8mAxqTT
Oct 15, 2019 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/AqCybVG
Oct 15, 2019 10:46 AM - kenenthk: Well that's neat my local grocery store only charges $10 for home delivery
Oct 15, 2019 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Hope these crescents deep fry cause I bought the wrong thing 
Oct 15, 2019 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 15, 2019 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EPbxtom.jpg
Oct 15, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/I8mi6oW.png
Oct 15, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/a0L9nUT.jpg
Oct 15, 2019 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Got corn beef in the slow cooker
Oct 15, 2019 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOPIjzzH1G8 Flight Simulator 2020 looks amazing lol
Oct 15, 2019 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I am coming over for dinner 
Oct 15, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that Flight Simulator 2020 data could be used for other game types... like an augmented reality Battle Tech type game or something
Oct 15, 2019 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Gonna try that deep fried reuben hope the meat can be done in 4 hours on high
Oct 15, 2019 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: made your own corned beef?
Oct 15, 2019 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: a sandwich is not dinner
Oct 15, 2019 2:35 PM - Veho: What do you consider dinner?
Oct 15, 2019 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it ain't 12 courses IT AIN'T A REAL DINNER 
Oct 15, 2019 2:45 PM - Veho: snacc
Oct 15, 2019 3:06 PM - Skelletonike: I need caffeine
Oct 15, 2019 3:54 PM - Veho: I wonder if they make caffeine vapes.
Oct 15, 2019 3:55 PM - Veho: They do: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/5B1IB2Bjw9c/maxresdefault.jpg
Oct 15, 2019 4:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0pjKhco.png
Oct 15, 2019 4:06 PM - Veho: For that extra tang.
Oct 15, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm, metal shavings
Oct 15, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah shit my state is one of the ones it was sent to!
Oct 15, 2019 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good thing I don't eat shitty TB ;O;
Oct 15, 2019 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Corn beef came out good
Oct 15, 2019 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Burnt my damn mouth on it 
Oct 15, 2019 4:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OgC9RvZ
Oct 15, 2019 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7w5JL2W
Oct 15, 2019 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9UfHHqU
Oct 15, 2019 5:16 PM - kenenthk: Remind me not to put hot beef in dough again 
Oct 15, 2019 5:23 PM - Veho: That's how you get yeast infections.
Oct 15, 2019 5:23 PM - kenenthk: No
Oct 15, 2019 5:31 PM - Veho: Putting dough near your beef curtains.
Oct 15, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RSXBgPI
Oct 15, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dLXHUv2
Oct 15, 2019 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ayyyyyy Skytech 
Oct 15, 2019 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They sent me slightly different specs than their stock, I still got the 3600, but 16GB of RAM instead of 8, and no wifi card lol
Oct 15, 2019 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still same shitty 1650
Oct 15, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it VR ready? lol
Oct 15, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PSU is also 600w
Oct 15, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
Oct 15, 2019 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 500GB Seagate SSD, too
Oct 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL, they have a program called "Skytech support"
Oct 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My CPU cooler still has not shipped 
Oct 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's just Teamviewer with their Skytech icon 
Oct 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM is only 2400mhz, too
Oct 15, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I just boosted it to 3000 with XMP, and booted just fine lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They didn't have it configured that way out of the box?
Oct 15, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wtf lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, OOB was just 2400mhz lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free performance just sitting there lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's Crucial Ballistix, too, not Teamgroup like we thought
Oct 15, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Update the BIOS Tom, lots of agessa stuff
Oct 15, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good RAM they probably got a bulk discount
Oct 15, 2019 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No wifi is kinda annoying, now I have to use that shitty Wireless N adapter 
Oct 15, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: N adapter... Whatcha mean N adapter? lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also not on the latest Windows 10 update, either lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So have to fucking update it
Oct 15, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Oct 15, 2019 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess not since I'm just gonna overwrite the install with my own Windows 10 image but whatevs
Oct 15, 2019 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well after you give it a tune up sounds like the performance will increase significantly VS out of the box lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but the BIOS thing might even allow you to OC the RAM a bit lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their GPU drivers aren't too out of date, so that's nice I guess
Oct 15, 2019 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: September 10th was installed
Oct 15, 2019 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can get a $10 Amazon gift card by leaving a review!!
Oct 15, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks Skytech!
Oct 15, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol If I could get a job their I could make everything silky smooth lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07X6CB1N4?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_2313360_443311710 That ones not bad
Oct 15, 2019 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not too much bloat, so that's nice
Oct 15, 2019 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They included Furmark and Prime95 lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And some Asrock bloat that I'm deleting ASAP
Oct 15, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond that not much else
Oct 15, 2019 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, got 2529 in Furmark 
Oct 15, 2019 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly half the scam ebay PC lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure when you clean install you download the AMD drivers and stuff
Oct 15, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Oct 15, 2019 6:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fJh2zUM.jpg
Oct 15, 2019 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Double the performance for only $200 ;O;O;
Oct 15, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD Drivers I mean for the CPU
Oct 15, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amd.com/en/support/cpu/amd-ryzen-processors/amd-ryzen-5-desktop-processors/amd-ryzen-5-3600 Might gain a few points lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amd.com/en/support Also the chipset drivers...
Oct 15, 2019 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just updated mine I had the one prior to that last one (at least for X470) and seems nice lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wish my CPU fan would pick a speed.... Can't wait for that one to ship from China lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Not bad for a first try https://i.imgur.com/bVtKZpFr.jpg
Oct 15, 2019 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like something I would eat lol
Oct 15, 2019 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Next time I'll add cheese on the top
Oct 15, 2019 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS, the Skytech PC's Cinebench R15 and R20 scores are like double my gaming PCs 
Oct 15, 2019 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking shitty Intel i5 7600k 
Oct 15, 2019 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken whys there only meat on half of it
Oct 15, 2019 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom AMD is kicking ass CPU wise
Oct 15, 2019 7:10 PM - kenenthk: Why arent you pleasing me
Oct 15, 2019 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4000 series is rumored to be another big jump in ipc
Oct 15, 2019 7:12 PM - kenenthk: Dough was too sweet edible but too sweet for it to work
Oct 15, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needed a good rye
Oct 15, 2019 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...apparently the Windows 10 license can't be activated??
Oct 15, 2019 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either my wifi card broke the key or they didn't actually install a legit Windows 10 license 
Oct 15, 2019 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Who installs legit keys?
Oct 15, 2019 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom use HWidgen?
Oct 15, 2019 7:35 PM - Ericthegreat: Yea
Oct 15, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean I'm not gonna  bother either way, but that's a serious issue if their OEM keys aren't activated lol
Oct 15, 2019 7:37 PM - Ericthegreat: There might still be ways to get a legitimate one but I think hwidgen pretty much makes a legitimate one?
Oct 15, 2019 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much lol
Oct 15, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on what I read HWidgen even survives clean installs
Oct 15, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meaning it's fully activated
Oct 15, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/1-TB-PCIe-4-0-NVMe-SSDs-get-considerable-price-slashes-now-available-for-only-US-200.439013.0.html
Oct 15, 2019 8:14 PM - kenenthk: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/7bfcbbc0 I'm tempted to buy this
Oct 15, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it's not there anymore?
Oct 15, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What was it lol
Oct 15, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, Firestrike benchmark done and even with the extra CPU power it couldn't beat out the shitty eBay PC 
Oct 15, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8,599 vs 8,194 lol
Oct 15, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 15, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom in my opinion the Skytech PC sounds like it would be an awesome productivity PC with a side of light gaming.
Oct 15, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not exactly going to burn up the benchmarks but can probably pull off some decent games at 1080P
Oct 15, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swapping in a better GPU would probably do really good.
Oct 15, 2019 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats the skytech pc?
Oct 15, 2019 9:16 PM - kenenthk: You must need the app cause it loads fine
Oct 15, 2019 9:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ZxhPZ2Wc-QQ I like his style
Oct 15, 2019 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ypY87a9wWE
Oct 15, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats the skytech pc? < Review PC I got for the Temp 
Oct 15, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't find the specific config, but it's got a Ryzen 5 3600, GTX 1650, 16GB of RAM, and a 500GB SSD
Oct 15, 2019 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Tell them they forgot the ssd
Oct 15, 2019 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yo ton
Oct 15, 2019 10:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: i've got couple of mobos to choose from but i have no idea what to choose
Oct 15, 2019 10:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: there's MSI Tomahawk Max , ASUS TUF B450-PLUS Gaming , GIGABYTE B450 AORUS PRO
Oct 15, 2019 10:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: pretty much the same price
Oct 15, 2019 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All three brands are decent, so go with whatever has the best IO
Oct 15, 2019 11:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's what i'm looking at rn but
Oct 15, 2019 11:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: uhh idk how much of a difference it is
Oct 15, 2019 11:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: one has 3.2 UBSs while other has 3.1
Oct 15, 2019 11:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: one has Type C the other doesn't
Oct 15, 2019 11:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: or maybe i just don't understand because all of their sites have different ways of typing what they have
Oct 15, 2019 11:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: one thing for sure that i k now is that the gigabyte one has DualBios
Oct 15, 2019 11:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: one has faster memory support and the other doesn't
Oct 15, 2019 11:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: but i don't think it makes any difference to me because at the time when i change the Ryzen 3600, DDR5 is probably gonna be released
Oct 15, 2019 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 15, 2019 11:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: its like reading a latin book https://puu.sh/Et1xF/8dec9555fe.png
Oct 15, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, do you plan on having any devices that can take advantage of USB C or USB 3.1?
Oct 15, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM speeds won't matter so long as you already picked out your RAM lol
Oct 15, 2019 11:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: The USBs that i have are 2.0 but in the future i might buy a 3.1 eHDD or eSSD if that's a thing + new phones will probably go with C so yeah
Oct 15, 2019 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: I just don't wanna get in a situation where i can't add a new card or something tbh
Oct 15, 2019 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: and some kind of BIOS protection if something goes stupid while updating
Oct 15, 2019 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: and welp that it works fine with the ram that i'll buy
Oct 15, 2019 11:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: which most likely is gonna work fine, Corsair is not off brand or something
Oct 15, 2019 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't matter if it's offbrand anyways, even generic trash would be fine
Oct 15, 2019 11:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: Only thing that im bothered about is that tbh
Oct 15, 2019 11:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: because i'm getting the ram from germany so getting it back there is gonna be a pain in the ass
Oct 15, 2019 11:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: if it doesn't work or something oof
Oct 15, 2019 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking at the three right now, I think of the three I'd pick the ASUS, looks like it has the best general IO out of all of them.
Oct 15, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course has that very important component
Oct 15, 2019 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RGB 
Oct 15, 2019 11:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: Wanna throw myself under the bus
Oct 15, 2019 11:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: tbh i don't care at the end
Oct 15, 2019 11:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: think i'll just close my eyes and pick one
Oct 15, 2019 11:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'll ask the dudes in shop what to take actually
Oct 15, 2019 11:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: i have an MSI board and its great
Oct 15, 2019 11:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: but
Oct 15, 2019 11:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: i need to buy it here and i don't like that
Oct 15, 2019 11:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd rather import the board from Croatia which means ASUS or Gigabyte
Oct 15, 2019 11:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: the MSI one is black and white and the other two have like yellow or orange things on and hnnngggh i don't like those
Oct 15, 2019 11:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: black white red is good
Oct 15, 2019 11:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: The Asus one looks like its going to a war
Oct 15, 2019 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Stfu gamerz
Oct 16, 2019 12:12 AM - Chary: gamerz talk more
Oct 16, 2019 12:19 AM - kenenthk: No
Oct 16, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would pick the ASUS as well, but not for the reason Tom said, I have 2 Ryzen systems right now one with ASUS and one with ASRock the ASRock one is still sitting on the 1.0 firmware because they haven't updated it... Meanwhile the ASUS board gets almost weekly updates
Oct 16, 2019 12:21 AM - kenenthk: First Asrock board I used blew up on me
Oct 16, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had good luck with them and usually they update just fine... not sure what the issue is now lol
Oct 16, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe because it's a cheaper one? B450 Wifi model
Oct 16, 2019 12:24 AM - kenenthk: It was like 6 years ago cant remember couoda been bad psu dont know
Oct 16, 2019 1:49 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/download/eminem-kamikaze.36193/ this made me laugh for some reason
Oct 16, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's from an album cover I think
Oct 16, 2019 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 80s Beastie Boys I think
Oct 16, 2019 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=beaatie+boys+album+covers&oq=beaatie+boys+album+covers&aqs=chrome..69i57j0.9539j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Oct 16, 2019 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope just reminded me of it lol
Oct 16, 2019 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/florida-man-samuel-jackson-threatened-shoot-police-officer-arrested-dui-charge-1465250?amp=1


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 17, 2019)

Oct 16, 2019 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Looks like something samuel Jackson would drive
Oct 16, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 16, 2019 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh right i saw the review
Oct 16, 2019 5:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: also from what i heard asus has the best BIOS interface, asrock's is way worse
Oct 16, 2019 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's true
Oct 16, 2019 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I should note the ASRock Mobo is a lower end one still great and the Asus one is a higher end 470
Oct 16, 2019 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of the two I have
Oct 16, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450Mac/
Oct 16, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For what it is it's a great mobo
Oct 16, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish they would update the BIOS faster
Oct 16, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know they will eventually lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/
Oct 16, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Asus one
Oct 16, 2019 5:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: what kinda sucks for me is the I/O on atx mobos is really packed, i've noticed on mini itx they don't pack the I/O shield as much even though there's the same room for ports
Oct 16, 2019 5:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need those ports and i can only make use of one front USB header so there's always a bunch of USB headers i can't make use of on any mini itx mobo i look at
Oct 16, 2019 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: has me considering to try to cut out slots for more USB ports and getting some adapters for internal usb header to type A and just ziptieing it in place when i eventually do my new build
Oct 16, 2019 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo:  I have 4 front USB ports on my case only 1 works but 3.0 speed so that's nice... Lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: shouldn't be that hard to cut out slots in the I/O shield with a dremel which i don't have
Oct 16, 2019 5:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: but making it look nice, i dunno
Oct 16, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking about buying some extension cables and hitting the back ports lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Dremel lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/0J2-00G2-00028
Oct 16, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should grab that solve all my problems lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah you can do that when you actually have 5.25" bays lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are useful at least as option type stuff lol
Oct 16, 2019 5:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: why does only 1 work?
Oct 16, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't figure that out myself
Oct 16, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I don't really need more than 1 front mounted port but it would be nice to have them all working lol
Oct 16, 2019 7:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/M6tlRUP.jpg
Oct 16, 2019 7:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: you sure all the internal wires are plugged in psi?
Oct 16, 2019 7:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m0dYhkc.jpg
Oct 16, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I need to take it all apart one day and redo it
Oct 16, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also probably need to order one of the scam wires....
Oct 16, 2019 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry I mean proprietary USB 3 header to port wire lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 30 bucks instead of the normal 3-4 dollars
Oct 16, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32930952763.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32930952763&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=2942amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1566722968675
Oct 16, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 bucks on Ali but eh....  Not too bad I guess lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9UplhVb.mp4
Oct 16, 2019 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://endmosquitoes.com/can-a-mosquito-get-drunk-if-it-bites-an-intoxicated-person/
Oct 16, 2019 11:27 AM - IncredulousP: Shout, shout, let it all out.
Oct 16, 2019 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 16, 2019 11:59 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/OPVORx47LvU
Oct 16, 2019 12:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VKdEKHs.jpg
Oct 16, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well crap I was going to audit that class... lol
Oct 16, 2019 2:43 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: be lucky I didn't physically throw up at like 75% percent of my posts
Oct 16, 2019 2:44 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: good thing I nuked the message content of the worst offenders, heh
Oct 16, 2019 2:46 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: meanwhile I was bored enough to even think about logging in here for the first time in about a year
Oct 16, 2019 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: go home poland, you're drunk
Oct 16, 2019 4:40 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: what if I’m a cat
Oct 16, 2019 4:40 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: because why not
Oct 16, 2019 4:43 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: meanwhile I’m going to finally eat my sandwich as I’m getting hungry, lol
Oct 16, 2019 4:44 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: for some reason I had a KFC snack box earlier instead of just having normal lunch after the half day at college today
Oct 16, 2019 4:44 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. old Reece still got it
Oct 16, 2019 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit! I told you he was crazy! Man, you jacked up!
Oct 16, 2019 4:49 PM - DinohScene: Counterfeit chips
Oct 16, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, bam, barely 24 hours and my review of the Skytech PC is DONE
Oct 16, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, mostly lol
Oct 16, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I sent an email off their customer support about the Windows activation issue, and once I get a response I'l add that
Oct 16, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND THEN IT'S DONE
Oct 16, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 months waiting, 24 hour review turnaround ;O;
Oct 16, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ran a few benchmarks, tested a few games, took pictures of all the fancy RGBs and shit
Oct 16, 2019 4:53 PM - DinohScene: I need a new laptop :c
Oct 16, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to throw out that 1650 and put my 1070 in it 
Oct 16, 2019 5:21 PM - Flame: DAMN YOU MONEY!
Oct 16, 2019 5:21 PM - Flame: I NEED MORE!
Oct 16, 2019 7:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: the fuck
Oct 16, 2019 7:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: how does sexually educating people increae pehophilia
Oct 16, 2019 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they actually do sex education physically lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "OK class open your Playboy to page 37 and get your condoms ready!"
Oct 16, 2019 8:15 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 16, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We found the angry Incel
Oct 16, 2019 8:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: WELP
Oct 16, 2019 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 16, 2019 8:35 PM - Veho: I don't know how, we didn't have sex ed.
Oct 16, 2019 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Ask gamerzmum
Oct 16, 2019 8:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/matt-lauer-affair-respected-nbc-star-report
Oct 16, 2019 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from Ryzen 5 3600 land 
Oct 16, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://valid.x86.fr/ejju3v
Oct 16, 2019 8:48 PM - DinohScene: nice!
Oct 16, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD in the house!!! Lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: B450M ASRock is nice 
Oct 16, 2019 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Feels...fresh. Lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try getting the ram to like 3200, maybe
Oct 16, 2019 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise leave it as it is lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also just finished initial setup of my old gaming PC to setup as my living room PC
Oct 16, 2019 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ended up ordering a new wifi card cuz holy fuck the one I have is awful
Oct 16, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta be something wrong with it, it's much slower than wifi n should be lol
Oct 16, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075SWSN32/
Oct 16, 2019 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $30, wireless AC, should be more than enough lol
Oct 16, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SY8CMTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Oct 16, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get this one  lol
Oct 16, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTiRjQZbUfU
Oct 16, 2019 9:29 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/GbVpsDHr.jpg reuben hot dog
Oct 16, 2019 10:42 PM - kenenthk: I watched the village in the woods and what a waste opportunity I felt like that was
Oct 17, 2019 1:14 AM - x65943: Wow a Reuben hot dog, is it good?
Oct 17, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Average but good
Oct 17, 2019 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-inadvertently-reveals-ryzen-7-3750x-105w-cpu


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 18, 2019)

Oct 17, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/heres-everyone-crazy-matrix-4-161653427.html
Oct 17, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope he plays a technophile
Oct 17, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rape all the machines lol
Oct 17, 2019 5:00 AM - Veho: No wonder the robots revolted.
Oct 17, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AhB9Gp2.png
Oct 17, 2019 6:23 AM - GensokyoIceFairy: I was gonna wear my Sex Pistols top into college today then decided not to lol
Oct 17, 2019 6:23 AM - GensokyoIceFairy: Mainly because I was listening to NMTB last night for some reason 
Oct 17, 2019 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would avoid the whole pistols thing at a school lol
Oct 17, 2019 6:48 AM - Veho: Yeah. A kid got suspended for pointing finger guns the other day.
Oct 17, 2019 6:49 AM - Veho: Shit's insane.
Oct 17, 2019 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True 
Oct 17, 2019 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ign.com/articles/2019/10/16/best-alienware-deals-of-2019?amp=1
Oct 17, 2019 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: It's so disappointing that I have a 500Mb/s but my PS4 pro doesn't even detect 100Mb/s... It stays in the 80's. :'(
Oct 17, 2019 9:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/N1iXXms.jpg
Oct 17, 2019 10:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DbeANZP.jpg
Oct 17, 2019 11:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eEDw1Jo.mp4
Oct 17, 2019 12:39 PM - kenenthk: I finally got a hashbrowns that's not scorching hot
Oct 17, 2019 12:44 PM - kenenthk: People would just say you fire blanks anyway gamerz 
Oct 17, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: aren't they supposed to be hot and crispy
Oct 17, 2019 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember those hash rounds from Burger King those where good.
Oct 17, 2019 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but I always get them at the same temp they serve their coffee at
Oct 17, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: And I almost got in a wreck cause of McDonalds stupid double drive thrus this old bastarted decided to keep going when it was my turn to pull out
Oct 17, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your turn to pull out  lol
Oct 17, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds kinky lol
Oct 17, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H8IpXbM
Oct 17, 2019 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Your moms kinky
Oct 17, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mx8z3XA
Oct 17, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TXmW4Wg
Oct 17, 2019 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dang you're right Psi, the stock wraith coolers for AMD are pretty shit lol
Oct 17, 2019 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hits 82c even when the fan is maxed while I was testing some RPCS3 lol
Oct 17, 2019 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll put the 212 in this then lol
Oct 17, 2019 4:11 PM - kenenthk: https://www.droid-life.com/2019/10/17/new-nvidia-shield-tv-pro-shows-up-at-amazon-pre-orders-open-now/ And it looks exactly the same lol
Oct 17, 2019 4:12 PM - kenenthk: The remote does look snazzy
Oct 17, 2019 5:09 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: @Skelletonike I’d rather it stayed in the 80s, imagine a synthwave style of the PS4 menu music
Oct 17, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Theeere we go, 212 Evo on it, max temp was like 62C during some benchmarks lol
Oct 17, 2019 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At first I was worried they didn't put enough or any thermal paste on with the stock cooler, but no it was actually a decent job lol
Oct 17, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I can add that to my review lol
Oct 17, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The generic cooler that was in that eBay PC is also doing great with my i5 7600k, surprisingly lol
Oct 17, 2019 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sitting at 73c, but that's pretty good for how dinky it is
Oct 17, 2019 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom stock cooler has thermal goop preapplied
Oct 17, 2019 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Nothing sucks worse then dropping 100 pack of tracks while you're cleaning
Oct 17, 2019 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom the only thing I think the stock AMD cooler beats is ye old block of aluminum
Oct 17, 2019 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Tacks
Oct 17, 2019 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and that 3600 only comes with the spire not even the prism
Oct 17, 2019 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: X models come with an upgraded cooler but they still are meh lol
Oct 17, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techspot.com/amp/review/1635-amd-wraith-coolers-compared/
Oct 17, 2019 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: I can think of at least one thing
Oct 17, 2019 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Stepping on tacks that you dropped while cleaning
Oct 17, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FusKxsW
Oct 17, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KWiDAxx
Oct 17, 2019 9:18 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 17, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk hey 
Oct 17, 2019 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Buy me a pc
Oct 17, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I win the lotto lol
Oct 17, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll send a top of the line eMachine
Oct 17, 2019 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/10/17/20919189/nvidia-shield-tv-pro-leaked-amazon-dolby-vision-faster-new-remote
Oct 17, 2019 11:25 PM - kenenthk: Emachine was my first pc
Oct 17, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Oct 18, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: omg yes https://www.dropbox.com/s/5lzx23hr88qno9b/Screenshot%202019-10-18%2001.59.04.png?dl=0
Oct 18, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What game is that?
Oct 18, 2019 1:07 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/17/20919609/nvidia-shield-tv-tube-leaked-features-dolby-vision-newegg lol vape pen
Oct 18, 2019 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/djbg9y/taco_bell_has_really_stepped_up_their_spicy_game/
Oct 18, 2019 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Looks like patrick mahomes just went down
Oct 18, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/arctic-launches-a-massive-cpu-cooler-for-threadripper-cpus-with-up-to-64-cores/
Oct 18, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Down on what Ken?
Oct 18, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Hurt knee injury
Oct 18, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/dj61p6/viking_heritage/
Oct 18, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/AYXdOZ3
Oct 18, 2019 3:24 AM - kenenthk: 30-6
Oct 18, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Twas a good game lol
Oct 18, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/HWc7mOI
Oct 18, 2019 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Cant get over that defence touch down
Oct 18, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/Y102FBQ
Oct 18, 2019 3:47 AM - kenenthk: Except farmers make like nothing in winter times


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 19, 2019)

Oct 18, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 18, 2019 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Ever see Halloween town
Oct 18, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/17/apple-tv-4k-lightning-port/amp/
Oct 18, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken no it sounds gay lol
Oct 18, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: It's an old 90s disney movie in the 2nd one the mother falls in love with this kids dad and the daughter falls in love with his son so how would that work
Oct 18, 2019 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A 4 way
Oct 18, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also kenenthk for your consideration.... Beauty and the beast.... If all the furniture and stuff was poeple and they changed back when the curse lifted... They just lived in an empty castle?
Oct 18, 2019 5:36 AM - kenenthk: I'd take living in an empty castle considering my home
Oct 18, 2019 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Also the girl in the movie was acted to be 17 dating a monster
Oct 18, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beastiality?
Oct 18, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Beaatphilia?
Oct 18, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Beastphillia
Oct 18, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean beauty and the beastiality lol
Oct 18, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beastophile
Oct 18, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Theres a 4chan category
Oct 18, 2019 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 18, 2019 5:40 AM - kenenthk: Huh never knew emma watson played in it
Oct 18, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Beauty and the beast did someone get turned into the toilet?
Oct 18, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a German guy....
Oct 18, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "nein nein shiezeb!!!"
Oct 18, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Knowing disney a black guy 
Oct 18, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 18, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beast roared on the toilet as the constipation finally let go of his sphincter!
Oct 18, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The taco Bell leaving an acrid stench in the night air
Oct 18, 2019 5:45 AM - kenenthk: I just ate taco bell
Oct 18, 2019 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Metal shavings and all?
Oct 18, 2019 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Oct 18, 2019 5:46 AM - kenenthk: Actually the steak tasted better than usual
Oct 18, 2019 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably fresher
Oct 18, 2019 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They destroyed like 2.3 million pounds of beef lol
Oct 18, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/10/15/taco-bell-removes-2point3-million-pounds-of-seasoned-beef.html
Oct 18, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The brush had it bad too beast probably had epic cling ons
Oct 18, 2019 6:11 AM - Veho: But the metal filings give it that extra zing.
Oct 18, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 18, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The taco Bell near me would have charged extra
Oct 18, 2019 6:18 AM - kenenthk: I should save my receipt so I can take part in the multi lawsuit that'll happen
Oct 18, 2019 6:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/87dxXPp.jpg
Oct 18, 2019 6:26 AM - kenenthk: Looks like my ex
Oct 18, 2019 6:36 AM - Veho: https://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2016/02/01/ant-simulator-cancelled-after-devs-blow-kickstarter-funds-on-booze-and-strippers/#4bf4d3e8f7a4
Oct 18, 2019 6:46 AM - kenenthk: Psi developes games?
Oct 18, 2019 7:18 AM - Veho: If not, this should inspire him to start.
Oct 18, 2019 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KKvvOFIHs4k
Oct 18, 2019 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I could come up with a game.... Strip Club DJ sort of like guitar here but instead of the crowd cheering when you do good the girl strips more
Oct 18, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm ray traced Tracy Lord's lol
Oct 18, 2019 8:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7Hd0Zgi.jpg
Oct 18, 2019 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I jumped on the back of a gator and tried to pull it to shore
Oct 18, 2019 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It got away 
Oct 18, 2019 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably about that size
Oct 18, 2019 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was fun for 10-15 seconds though lol
Oct 18, 2019 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted it as a pet 
Oct 18, 2019 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jGRooAh
Oct 18, 2019 8:43 AM - T-hug: Florida man is a beast
Oct 18, 2019 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My holster  a screw backed out so now just 1 is holding to my side lol
Oct 18, 2019 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't leave post to fix it for 30 minutes when my unarmed officer arrives
Oct 18, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I should inspect my gear more carefully
Oct 18, 2019 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/djg4q8/mcdonalds_serves_notice_to_small_49_seat_canadian/
Oct 18, 2019 9:31 AM - Veho: They should change the name every week.
Oct 18, 2019 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 18, 2019 9:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-Hug talking about Florida being a beast? 
Oct 18, 2019 9:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What did Florida ever do to him?
Oct 18, 2019 10:03 AM - Skelletonike: I guess I should never post on the temp agan
Oct 18, 2019 10:05 AM - Skelletonike: that 2999 post count is so perfect. :'(
Oct 18, 2019 10:28 AM - Veho: Go for 3333.
Oct 18, 2019 10:39 AM - Veho: https://phys.org/news/2019-10-le-blob-paris-zoo-star.html
Oct 18, 2019 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a cool article Veho thank you
Oct 18, 2019 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Facinating
Oct 18, 2019 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eebmnhD.jpg
Oct 18, 2019 12:42 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, those blobs look like the lvl 1 enemies in most RPG's. =O
Oct 18, 2019 12:45 PM - Veho: I always wanted an RTS where one side is just a blob. A giant mass that sucks up resources and expands across the map.
Oct 18, 2019 12:46 PM - Veho: It could tear up into smaller blobs that would serve as mobile units.
Oct 18, 2019 12:47 PM - Veho: Resources would make the blob grow, and you could tear off pieces of and send them off into battle.
Oct 18, 2019 12:47 PM - Veho: No unit "types", they would all be different sizes of blob.
Oct 18, 2019 12:48 PM - Skelletonike: They've grown a 10 meter one, what did they do to it?
Oct 18, 2019 12:48 PM - Skelletonike: What if they kept on increasing it's size? o.o
Oct 18, 2019 12:49 PM - Veho: It would consume Paris, I suppose.
Oct 18, 2019 12:49 PM - Skelletonike: Nothing of importance would be lost, except for Louvre.
Oct 18, 2019 1:12 PM - Veho: Louvre is overrated.
Oct 18, 2019 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's Louvre got to do with it?
Oct 18, 2019 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: (got to do with it)
Oct 18, 2019 1:27 PM - kenenthk: I must of strained something redoing my home last night cause shit hurts
Oct 18, 2019 1:43 PM - BenRK: Huzzah stomach bugs keeping me from working! Yay food safety!
Oct 18, 2019 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Drink magnesium citrate
Oct 18, 2019 2:04 PM - kenenthk: My work places would just tell me stop being a bitch and come in 
Oct 18, 2019 2:24 PM - BenRK: I finally got a job that accepts doctors notes. And I got a doctor that is fine writing doctors notes.
Oct 18, 2019 2:24 PM - BenRK: My last job? "Yeah, you've been sick for 3 days, so you're fired."
Oct 18, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: I hope I land this VA job I'd love to work from home
Oct 18, 2019 3:40 PM - BenRK: I don't know if I want to work from home. At least not in my current apartment. I'd want a separate office that is only for work. Helps with mental health when working at home I hear.
Oct 18, 2019 3:44 PM - kenenthk: I have 4 years experience working in retail which is obviously customer related hope it's enough to get me in
Oct 18, 2019 4:11 PM - Devin: I've been working from home from the past 2 1/2 years. It's really great.
Oct 18, 2019 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Do they hire from home Devin?
Oct 18, 2019 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ben: yeah i heard that too
Oct 18, 2019 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: best is to rent a location so that you have to make the travel and get into work mode
Oct 18, 2019 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: working from home leads to being easily distracted
Oct 18, 2019 5:15 PM - kenenthk: But at home you can tell your boss to fuck off without them knowing it
Oct 18, 2019 5:30 PM - kenenthk: I've had a werid craving with mushrooms lately
Oct 18, 2019 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, you can do that if you rent an office too
Oct 18, 2019 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it is the right time of year for shrooms 
Oct 18, 2019 6:42 PM - BenRK: One good thing about being home sick from work is napping while listening to whatever and not even realizing it.
Oct 18, 2019 6:43 PM - BenRK: Oh, and having a small laptop that one uses in bed so you kind of just fall asleep with Fallout New Vegas playing and a controller in your hand.
Oct 18, 2019 7:12 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 18, 2019 8:07 PM - Flame: i just had deja vu
Oct 18, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew a stripper named that one time.
Oct 18, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYb2IEsfhnE
Oct 18, 2019 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhD6qHCADUQ
Oct 18, 2019 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: this always gets me in a good mood
Oct 18, 2019 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/gskill-is-launching-extreme-low-latency-32gb-ddr4-4000-memory-kits/
Oct 19, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.redditery.com/l/dj9dn0


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 20, 2019)

Oct 19, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/djt9ia/bethesda_cafeteria/
Oct 19, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/djlndd/doctor_says_i_may_never_be_able_to_run_again/
Oct 19, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/djkdkx/all_those_damn_government_taxes_takin_all_our/
Oct 19, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/djqbjy/dont_forget_about_your_monitor/
Oct 19, 2019 5:27 AM - Veho: Get on my level, scrubs. I have that GBA video adapter thing that lets you use the GBA as a TV.
Oct 19, 2019 5:28 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/sn9artsnu69z.jpg
Oct 19, 2019 5:29 AM - Veho: It's surprisingly serviceable, I was able to play a few Wii games on it  
Oct 19, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/dju8lz/when_someone_proudly_shows_you_their_first_pc/
Oct 19, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho didn't they also make some video carts for the GBA like short episodes of SpongeBob or something
Oct 19, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: Full length episodes of several cartoon series. It was a good idea but the cartridges were too expensive to really sell.
Oct 19, 2019 5:37 AM - Veho: "Game Boy Advance Video Pak"
Oct 19, 2019 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of thinking about putting Moonshell on my 3DS but then I remember my phone has a 1080P screen and Netflix and YouTube TV lol
Oct 19, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's them Veho
Oct 19, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I deleted them from my GBA set
Oct 19, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They where pretty large for GBA roms
Oct 19, 2019 5:39 AM - Veho: Yeah they went up to 64MB
Oct 19, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only imagine how good of a game they could have fit in that space 
Oct 19, 2019 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's larger than most NeoGeo games lol
Oct 19, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 512 mega power!!!
Oct 19, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/kotaku.com/eight-years-later-ni-no-kunis-ds-version-is-now-playab-1830972209/amp
Oct 19, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should grab that someday
Oct 19, 2019 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/2019/10/18/ps5-playstation-5-price-cost/
Oct 19, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh f that lol
Oct 19, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At that point I'd just spend a bit more on a entry level gaming PC
Oct 19, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://borderlands.fandom.com/wiki/One_Pump_Chump
Oct 19, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the name
Oct 19, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY
Oct 19, 2019 6:15 AM - Veho: One-or-fewer-pump chump.
Oct 19, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ks3ucumilU
Oct 19, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: The floppy disk boombox.
Oct 19, 2019 6:17 AM - Veho: Weird.
Oct 19, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: Okay that Kotaku article, I can't see the text. Frigging weird.
Oct 19, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: It's been happening to all articles on their network.
Oct 19, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: The entire io9 is fuuuuck'd for me.
Oct 19, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: I have to "view page source" to get to the text.
Oct 19, 2019 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rGgwe7D.png
Oct 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: Highlighting the text also does nothing.
Oct 19, 2019 6:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/S1sumFG.png
Oct 19, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks redacted lol
Oct 19, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sub contractor is not always best
Oct 19, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The impressive part is none of them where so greedy to actually do it lol
Oct 19, 2019 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/18/stop-djvu-puma-decryption-tools/amp/
Oct 19, 2019 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't we just have a program pre encrypt the files that ransomware would encrypt call it ransomware armor or something? Lol
Oct 19, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Encrypted File system as an extension from the whole randomized address space location thing
Oct 19, 2019 7:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m4mG6erh.jpg
Oct 19, 2019 7:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: it'd just double encrypt them
Oct 19, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KWyAp8q_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 19, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I'm not so sure if the extension is encrypted than the ransomware would not know to encrypt it
Oct 19, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since it just does documents and photos
Oct 19, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/m4mG6er
Oct 19, 2019 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you could just change the file extension of all your files lol
Oct 19, 2019 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: ransomware usually goes by file extension to selectively encrypt files
Oct 19, 2019 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: but if your encrypted files still have the same extension, they will be double encrypted regardless, so encrypting them yourself makes no difference
Oct 19, 2019 11:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NO7QqrM.mp4
Oct 19, 2019 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 19, 2019 12:09 PM - Flame: wtf lol
Oct 19, 2019 12:17 PM - Flame: that thing is a death trap
Oct 19, 2019 12:23 PM - Veho: Saves time.
Oct 19, 2019 12:34 PM - IncredulousP: i wouldn't be caught dead in that thing
Oct 19, 2019 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks unstable
Oct 19, 2019 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they should get nintendo on that
Oct 19, 2019 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda surprised it didn't fall over when you can see it shaking as he gets in
Oct 19, 2019 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, at least if he gets into a car accident they won't need to buy a casket
Oct 19, 2019 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the work is already done just dig a hole and dump the whole thing in
Oct 19, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: also they won't need to bring in one of those tables to put it on at the funeral
Oct 19, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's on wheels AND motorized, makes their job easy
Oct 19, 2019 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/british-german-canadian-legit-id-card-residence-permit-european-union-usa-passport-online.550475/
Oct 19, 2019 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice n sketchy
Oct 19, 2019 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10/10 would trust
Oct 19, 2019 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 19, 2019 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha they didn't delete it
Oct 19, 2019 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess they found it funny like i did
Oct 19, 2019 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn i should have posted in it just so my comment can be forever immortalized
Oct 19, 2019 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it probably would've been deleted lol
Oct 19, 2019 4:19 PM - Veho: And you would get a warning for bumping spam  
Oct 19, 2019 4:20 PM - kenenthk: I always bump into spam and always taste the same when I eat it I wish I had a warning not to eat spam
Oct 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was only there for so long cuz mods were busy sitting there, masturbating
Oct 19, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I locked it to prevent dumb people who can't read the rules from bumping spam 
Oct 19, 2019 4:36 PM - IncredulousP: just got a 24" monitor in the mail for $100, but today there's a VA 24" for $80....do I splurge and have a bunch of monitors???? or do I wait for black friday?
Oct 19, 2019 4:43 PM - IncredulousP: https://slickdeals.net/f/13467289-aoc-24b1h-24-fhd-mva-monitor-black-80-ac-staples?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1 eh I think I'll wait
Oct 19, 2019 4:53 PM - kenenthk: You could return it and get a 32" lg monitor for 170
Oct 19, 2019 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's general use that VA panel is pretty ok
Oct 19, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Price is ok, too
Oct 19, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For gaming though I might pass, too much motion blur on cheap VA panels for me
Oct 19, 2019 5:07 PM - IncredulousP: ah ok good point
Oct 19, 2019 5:08 PM - IncredulousP: which type is best for no motion blur?
Oct 19, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TN is usually best for no ghosting and fast response and such
Oct 19, 2019 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IPS is if you want super accurate colors, but they aren't too cheap
Oct 19, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm sure black Friday might have decent IPS panel deals
Oct 19, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh it's deleted now  hope they just moved it to the staff section so it can be kept as a relic of... whatever the hell that was
Oct 19, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's too good to delete
Oct 19, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i even saved it to my hdd
Oct 19, 2019 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: just so i can show it to people
Oct 19, 2019 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i swear these bots keep pushing weirder and weirder products
Oct 19, 2019 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: one thing i can be sure of, they definitely don't have some magic contact in multiple governments that will just do their bidding and add any personal info to the passport database
Oct 19, 2019 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can't be that easy
Oct 19, 2019 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: which means that either it's a lie and they don't actually give you a legit passport only a fake
Oct 19, 2019 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: which if that was the case they would probably not be advertising their services on a big public forum in case some government agency sees it and goes "Hmm... that's not right"
Oct 19, 2019 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: or an outright scam
Oct 19, 2019 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've heard of fake IDs but never of fake real IDs
Oct 19, 2019 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 19, 2019 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trees
Oct 19, 2019 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Nah
Oct 19, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always wondered why the first few FF games were on SNES and then they just moved to sony and stayed there until pretty recently, but the other day i heard they actually boycotted nintendo because they refused to use discs on the n64
Oct 19, 2019 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: which lasted a good long while, i guess it took until FF13 before any main series FF game was released on another platform, well unless you count the shitty PC ports of FF7-9
Oct 19, 2019 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: even now they are still not releasing main series FF games on nintendo systems but at least we got plenty of mediocre spinoffs
Oct 19, 2019 8:02 PM - Ericthegreat: Well if Nintendo systems had the gpu/cpu I'm sure they would.
Oct 19, 2019 8:03 PM - Ericthegreat: Dragon quest xi is pretty good
Oct 19, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fantasy 1 and 2 where NES games
Oct 19, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some trivia the reason they named it Final Fantasy was the company was about to go bankrupt and if it had flopped it would have
Oct 19, 2019 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Squeenix's issue with FF on Nintendo's consoles is cuz Nintendo keeps using ass backwards storage solutions with miniscule capacity for basically fucking ever
Oct 19, 2019 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tiny N64 carts, tiny mini discs on the GC
Oct 19, 2019 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Wii had support for dual layer discs but no one used them
Oct 19, 2019 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the Wii U I think was too potato for whatever the next FF was releasing then
Oct 19, 2019 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sony picked them up and I suppose they garnered a decent exclusive deal for years
Oct 19, 2019 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Might be getting sick I keep coughing up nast stuff
Oct 19, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 carts where tiny because there was a disaster where ever memory chips where being produced at the time driving the cost per MB way up
Oct 19, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not.that they could have competed with the cost of CDs at all
Oct 19, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CDs are like pennies and carts are like anywhere from a few dollars to like 20
Oct 19, 2019 9:48 PM - kenenthk: M2 sata will be next cartridge
Oct 19, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, carts at a time when 700MB CDs were being used was a silly decision lol
Oct 19, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Nintendo expected the price to drop and capacity to go up but things didn't work out lol
Oct 19, 2019 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Didnt sony have blue cds for the ps1
Oct 19, 2019 10:02 PM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/ps2/comments/6qz3c8/why_does_mojo_have_a_blue_disc/ looks like it was ps2
Oct 19, 2019 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black on PS1 and blue on PS2 but they did it just to look cool
Oct 19, 2019 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I could've sworn there were a few ps1 discs where the inner circle on the back was blue
Oct 19, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most where black or silver but some cheat disks and unlicensed stuff might have been
Oct 19, 2019 10:19 PM - kenenthk: I think pizza hut demo disc was
Oct 19, 2019 10:34 PM - Joe88: my gameshark ps1 disc is blue
Oct 19, 2019 10:34 PM - Joe88: action replay max ps2 is also blue
Oct 19, 2019 10:36 PM - kenenthk: I could stab the person that thought clogged noses were a good idea to get when sick
Oct 19, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your supposed to just die when you get sick preventing the spread of germs lol
Oct 19, 2019 11:18 PM - BenRK: I too am sick. Work called me to see if I was coming in to work tomorrow. I got the feeling that had I said no they would have fired me. I'm feeling better anyway and ready to go back anyway.
Oct 19, 2019 11:19 PM - BenRK: I got doctors note, just haven't had a chance to give them the notes.
Oct 19, 2019 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Unemployment life ain't bad
Oct 19, 2019 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Fuck the system
Oct 19, 2019 11:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: You'd fuck everything ken
Oct 19, 2019 11:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: even my mom
Oct 19, 2019 11:30 PM - kenenthk: I'm proud of you you finally accept me as dad 
Oct 19, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 19, 2019 11:33 PM - BenRK: Guys, we all can share
Oct 19, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Family style lol
Oct 19, 2019 11:37 PM - kenenthk: I have herpies
Oct 19, 2019 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crabs too
Oct 19, 2019 11:41 PM - kenenthk: I blame gamerzmum
Oct 19, 2019 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Who lives in the pineapple under the sea
Oct 19, 2019 11:50 PM - BenRK: Invader Zim?
Oct 19, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Festerng sores and covered with scabs is he
Oct 19, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Splooge plop soiled pants
Oct 19, 2019 11:59 PM - Elemi: Scratchednutt
Oct 19, 2019 11:59 PM - Elemi: 2.3beta
Oct 20, 2019 12:00 AM - Elemi: New switch homebrew that lets you upload moonshots
Oct 20, 2019 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: and what's a moonshot?
Oct 20, 2019 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: fat hairy asses?
Oct 20, 2019 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: thanks but my own is enough
Oct 20, 2019 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: SEE
Oct 20, 2019 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: I TOLD YOU GAMERZ KNOWS
Oct 20, 2019 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: even he's making the joke
Oct 20, 2019 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz: have people actually seen your mom?
Oct 20, 2019 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: how did the joke start?
Oct 20, 2019 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: only herpes? consider yourself lucky
Oct 20, 2019 12:27 AM - kenenthk: I see his mum every night
Oct 20, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sexy time very nice!
Oct 20, 2019 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Would I die if I chug down a bottle of robitussin
Oct 20, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh it's called robotripping
Oct 20, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: No tobosexing?
Oct 20, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Robosexing
Oct 20, 2019 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In your case hobosexing lok
Oct 20, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehege
Oct 20, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned hobosexuals
Oct 20, 2019 2:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you trip hard enough you might think you're robosexing
Oct 20, 2019 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe
Oct 20, 2019 3:09 AM - kenenthk: I trip everytime I read your messages jd
Oct 20, 2019 3:10 AM - kenenthk: I do wonder what life would be like if I wasnt such an asshole
Oct 20, 2019 3:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.etsy.com/listing/626850814/soy-candle-mountain-dew-can-soy-candle?utm_custom1=bestproducts.com&source=aw&utm_source=affiliate_window&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=us_location_buyer&utm_term=3657&awc=6220_1571541207_474f1b0ce6e25786da86ca2f13096e77&utm_content=78888
Oct 20, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do the dew lol
Oct 20, 2019 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Those candles are how I get gamerzmum in the mood
Oct 20, 2019 3:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.etsy.com/listing/620702392/soy-candle-britney-spears-2018-diet?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-1&frs=1 so it smells like a cum dumpster and a failed career?
Oct 20, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://localtvwghp.files.wordpress.com/2019/10/winds.jpg?quality=85&strip=all


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 21, 2019)

Oct 20, 2019 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Swear I hate walmart always go in there needing one thing then end up spending $30 every time
Oct 20, 2019 4:34 AM - kenenthk: I did witness a worker getting chewed out for calling in I wanted to watch
Oct 20, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/dk5rza/now_enhanced_for_pc/
Oct 20, 2019 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk Walmart is trash buy from Amazon 
Oct 20, 2019 4:45 AM - kenenthk: Since when do you need ID for nyquil
Oct 20, 2019 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since poeple started injecting it into their genitals to get high
Oct 20, 2019 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least that's the rumor I'm trying to start
Oct 20, 2019 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Just say people are vaping it
Oct 20, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vape poison ivy best trip ever!
Oct 20, 2019 4:58 AM - kenenthk: NyHigh throw a kids label on the bottle make it fruity flavor
Oct 20, 2019 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QYQcf-RZJbc
Oct 20, 2019 5:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vOgFsxl.mp4
Oct 20, 2019 5:06 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 20, 2019 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Would of been better if she jumped over him also
Oct 20, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if they messed up and his face hit her crotch
Oct 20, 2019 5:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4zprHRI.mp4
Oct 20, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/GQ1OqMt
Oct 20, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The power of gun lol
Oct 20, 2019 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/yhY2656
Oct 20, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hg07NaA
Oct 20, 2019 6:51 AM - Veho: Bombs away!
Oct 20, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/fgBIdGz
Oct 20, 2019 7:16 AM - Veho: "It looks like Grandma"  
Oct 20, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lE0J0Xh.jpg
Oct 20, 2019 8:24 AM - T-hug: IRL anime tiddies
Oct 20, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: Any time a cosplayer has a huge boob window showing off stonking great big tits, framed with a choker or collar at the top and a high belt or something at the bottom, they are fake tiddays like the ones pictured.
Oct 20, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: http://cdn.themis-media.com/media/global/images/galleries/display/53/53920.jpg
Oct 20, 2019 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Woobs!!!
Oct 20, 2019 8:53 AM - Veho: Weaboobs.
Oct 20, 2019 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it's not moobs lol
Oct 20, 2019 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3fterm=moobs&amp=true
Oct 20, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3fterm=moobs
Oct 20, 2019 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well those don't work
Oct 20, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Google amp what do that?
Oct 20, 2019 9:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EL7DOUb.jpg
Oct 20, 2019 9:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TL0Cvmk.png
Oct 20, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want that couch lol
Oct 20, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Garfield
Oct 20, 2019 9:57 AM - Veho: Garfield: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PExKw38rntw
Oct 20, 2019 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/t_LJtG2gXSc
Oct 20, 2019 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Death
Oct 20, 2019 9:23 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Oct 20, 2019 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: garfielf
Oct 20, 2019 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGbhJjXl9Rk
Oct 21, 2019 12:45 AM - Ericthegreat: wtf
Oct 21, 2019 12:45 AM - Ericthegreat: why
Oct 21, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lpl
Oct 21, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Oct 21, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32972546312&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=9123amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1571627423313
Oct 21, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait only like 2 more weeks lol
Oct 21, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/hbVDIRp
Oct 21, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah!
Oct 21, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/atbkcYR
Oct 21, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: you actually ordered that thing psi?
Oct 21, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not gonna cool great
Oct 21, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: having the heatpipes in direct contact with the CPU does not make good contact


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 22, 2019)

Oct 21, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thermal pasta helps lol
Oct 21, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jayz2cents did a review on the lower end one and it was super close to a 212 evo
Oct 21, 2019 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one should do a bit better
Oct 21, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the cooler master hyper 212 Evo has direct contact heat pipes as well
Oct 21, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very good cooler I have one 
Oct 21, 2019 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really doing direct contact heat pipes is skipping the middle man for a block
Oct 21, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you think about it doesn't need to make 100% contact like 98% is fine as long as what's making contact is doing better over the 100% solution if that makes sense
Oct 21, 2019 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the higher end stuff just uses a block vapor chamber leading into heat pipes to grab that last few percent
Oct 21, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to pay a lot more than 20 bucks for one of those things though 
Oct 21, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Once it arrives I can get a direct comparison though recording temps on the stock 2700X cooler right now, it's not horrible but it's also nothing special
Oct 21, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I fully expect the snowman to drop 20C off my peak temps and be a lot quieter
Oct 21, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth the 20 bucks and the wait
Oct 21, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife got the 2700X with this one https://www.amazon.com/Mugen-Rev-CPU-Cooler-Support/dp/B06ZYB8K77
Oct 21, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That thing is silent and cool very good cooler once I figured out how to install it lol
Oct 21, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I went cheap for myself because that's just me lol
Oct 21, 2019 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Her motherboard is an ASRocj still waiting on that BIOS  had 3200 RAM running at 2133 because they haven't updated the agesa yet 
Oct 21, 2019 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has not had lol
Oct 21, 2019 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450Mac/#BIOS
Oct 21, 2019 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still on 1.0 because the 1.2 says not to use it lol bastards
Oct 21, 2019 5:15 AM - Veho: Ass rock.
Oct 21, 2019 5:41 AM - Veho: https://www.ksl.com/article/26336838/florida-man-bitten-by-shark-punched-by-monkey-twice-struck-by-lightning-bitten-by-snake
Oct 21, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hey Veho 
Oct 21, 2019 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds like my Monday Veho lol
Oct 21, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tweaktown.com/?url=https://www.tweaktown.com/news/68277/rumor-diablo-ii-remastered-way-reveal-set-blizzcon-2019/index.html
Oct 21, 2019 6:03 AM - Veho: Plot twist: it will be Android exclusive.
Oct 21, 2019 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/pRPLZez
Oct 21, 2019 6:04 AM - Veho: Don't YOu PEOPLe HAVE PHonES
Oct 21, 2019 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I would play it lol but also on PC
Oct 21, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As soon as I get bored with Borderlands 3
Oct 21, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In a few months maybe lol
Oct 21, 2019 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jc4raa7sbipal8k/Screenshot%202019-10-21%2008.04.18.png?dl=0
Oct 21, 2019 6:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: think that's enough casino grinding for a while
Oct 21, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Oct 21, 2019 6:06 AM - Veho: That exploding yard is some Caddyshack level of fuckery.
Oct 21, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly what I thought Veho lol
Oct 21, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could hear the music playing and everything lol
Oct 21, 2019 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plastic explosives in the shape of a rabbit lol
Oct 21, 2019 6:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zBzmx4s.mp4
Oct 21, 2019 6:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: damn can't see that ksl.com article just says forbidden
Oct 21, 2019 6:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i really wanted to see it too
Oct 21, 2019 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: noctua coolers are only like 50 bucks and are hard to beat as far as air coolers go so i would easily pay the little extra... $30 more on top of the price of a rig isn't much
Oct 21, 2019 6:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QZhNJFt.png
Oct 21, 2019 6:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kDjvsQd.jpg
Oct 21, 2019 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/yhY2656
Oct 21, 2019 7:20 AM - Veho: To be fair, it's possible that last one isn't his fault  
Oct 21, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5HKQ4qu
Oct 21, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho true
Oct 21, 2019 7:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8W8NDi7.jpg
Oct 21, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/AnOxUjw
Oct 21, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Qr63qr6
Oct 21, 2019 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/bn0pwkT
Oct 21, 2019 9:31 AM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Oct 21, 2019 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryhes is in BL3
Oct 21, 2019 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i have a feeling the beer had something to do with all 3
Oct 21, 2019 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: personally i have had two of those things happen to me at the same time
Oct 21, 2019 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Death
Oct 21, 2019 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm already dead inside
Oct 21, 2019 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Good
Oct 21, 2019 2:30 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2019/10/21/business/burger-king-ghost-whopper/index.html
Oct 21, 2019 2:31 PM - kenenthk: With a hint of salminal
Oct 21, 2019 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: a wut?
Oct 21, 2019 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: their best menu change was the one where they changed all the names to make fun of mcdonalds
Oct 21, 2019 6:19 PM - Veho: But only in Europe.
Oct 21, 2019 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thehomesecuritysuperstore.com/products/zap-blast-knuckles-stun-gun-black-w-holster-950k
Oct 21, 2019 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5607976/?ref_=nv_sr_1?ref_=nv_sr_1
Oct 21, 2019 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg
Oct 21, 2019 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone finally making a proper attempt at converting one of my favorite book series to video
Oct 21, 2019 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was hyped for that golden compass movie when i heard about it but that turned out to be shit
Oct 21, 2019 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: what a missed opportunity, such a great trilogy
Oct 21, 2019 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 21, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: to high heaven
Oct 21, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i forget who said that but i remember someone saying "fuck him to high heaven"
Oct 21, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was on gbatemp
Oct 21, 2019 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: thought that was kind of a fun way to say it
Oct 21, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually fucking sends me to heaven lol
Oct 21, 2019 7:52 PM - kenenthk: men*
Oct 21, 2019 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: * Poke dead chat box * 
Oct 21, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: exactly
Oct 21, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe it was her not him, i forget
Oct 21, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was also a thing i realized thanks to someone else that i abused a bit back in my early gbatemp days
Oct 21, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i realized... oh shit, i can make posts with huge text for extra emphasis by putting the text in an image. had a big "GODDAMNED FUCK" banner to use when i was mad about something
Oct 21, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that was primarily used in testing area
Oct 21, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 21, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GodMode9 has been updated with a metric ton of fixes hmmm wonder if it will fix my broken themes 
Oct 21, 2019 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember i had a weird issue where only one screen would display stuff in gm9
Oct 21, 2019 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: was trying to run it on an older a9lh version clearly it was no longer fully compatible since when i gave up and just updated everything it worked fine
Oct 21, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the new version fixes a lot stuff
Oct 21, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/djb8ak/godmode9_v190_not_yet_v200_edition/
Oct 21, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: "[new] Read and write support for gamecart saves (thanks @dratini0)"
Oct 21, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm wonder if this can mount those gateway/sky3ds saves
Oct 21, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: still no way to mount raw save dumps i believe
Oct 21, 2019 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Porn
Oct 21, 2019 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Apparently eggnog ice cream is a thing now
Oct 21, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is delicious
Oct 21, 2019 9:25 PM - kenenthk: Eggnog milkshake
Oct 21, 2019 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just drink it straight out of the jug that's the best lol
Oct 21, 2019 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything else is diluting perfection
Oct 21, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Ice cream should be ok since eggnog is basically just cream
Oct 21, 2019 9:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: Any way to know if the RAM you're buying is SS or DS?
Oct 21, 2019 9:40 PM - kenenthk: The package?
Oct 21, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: Online
Oct 21, 2019 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Ask the seller?
Oct 21, 2019 9:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: i doubt every package is DS or SS tho
Oct 21, 2019 9:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: or is it
Oct 21, 2019 9:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: this is fucking pissing me off
Oct 21, 2019 9:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: i just want to buy the shit
Oct 21, 2019 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Isnt there a serial number on the package you can look up and it will say
Oct 21, 2019 9:49 PM - kenenthk: https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/780450-ss-or-ds-ram-for-ryzen/?tab=comments#comment-9839824
Oct 21, 2019 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: we have had egg liqueur and blackberry flavored ice cream for probably longer than i've been alive
Oct 21, 2019 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz: SS? DS? single and dual stick?
Oct 21, 2019 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it should say when you buy it?
Oct 21, 2019 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahhh
Oct 21, 2019 9:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: think the gaming stuff is all double sided the really low end cheap value ram is probably single sided
Oct 21, 2019 9:52 PM - kenenthk: If anything doesnt pcpartpicker display compatible items when you build a pc
Oct 21, 2019 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are both compatible
Oct 21, 2019 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: all gaming ram i have seen has that heat spreader on both sides so it's kind of hard to tell but you would assume that means there's chips on both sides
Oct 21, 2019 9:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: this is how it looks like https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Corsair-Vengeance-LPX-LP-schwarz-DDR4-3200-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1026270.html
Oct 21, 2019 9:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: i mean this is the one i wanna get
Oct 21, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, for Corsairs RAM if there's an A after a part of the part number it's single sided, no A it's double sided
Oct 21, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No A in this SKU, so should be DS
Oct 21, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although depending on the chipset the difference is negligible in real world performance so who cares? Lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: People in the reveiws say its Samsung
Oct 21, 2019 10:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: Samsung b-die
Oct 21, 2019 10:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: and people on x570 boards getting 3200 speed
Oct 21, 2019 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Skytech PC shipped with 2400mhz RAM lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I was able to up it to 3200mhZ with only 16 CAS, vs the 15 it shipped with lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ok i think i get it now Tom
Oct 21, 2019 10:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: CM means Corsair Memory
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: K means ??
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: 16 G is the capacity of it, 16 GB
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: X4 means DDR 4
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably meaningless, just an internal thing. Could be series or something
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: M2 means 2 Modules
Oct 21, 2019 10:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3200C16 is 3200 CL 16
Oct 21, 2019 10:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: K is the series some sort but its weird
Oct 21, 2019 10:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: dunno why they use K for Veneagence LPX
Oct 21, 2019 10:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: B is revision B
Oct 21, 2019 10:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: Or B Die
Oct 21, 2019 10:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: what's the difference btw A and B die?
Oct 21, 2019 10:19 PM - kenenthk: They both die?
Oct 21, 2019 10:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: no u
Oct 21, 2019 10:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: wait is there even A die lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently there is a new ghostbusters coming out in 2020 so i guess they figured the 2016 one was well liked enough that it was worth making another
Oct 21, 2019 10:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't get it
Oct 21, 2019 10:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: people say B Die Samsung is good for Ryzen and in general
Oct 21, 2019 10:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: so i guess its fine
Oct 21, 2019 10:22 PM - kenenthk: I hope U die 
Oct 21, 2019 10:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: but i guess whatever i get i'll be fine?
Oct 21, 2019 10:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: I just want the PC to boot lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: and play fine not to be a lag fest for whatever reason
Oct 21, 2019 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: in theory it should be better
Oct 21, 2019 10:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: The Gigabyte B450 AORUS PRO memory support says
Oct 21, 2019 10:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3200 CORSAIR 8G B2Rx8 CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 DS
Oct 21, 2019 10:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: 2Rx8 i guess 2 modules x 8 GB
Oct 21, 2019 10:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: doesn't say Hynix or w/e its called or Samsung so i guess it will run fine
Oct 21, 2019 10:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: as long as the same model is there
Oct 21, 2019 10:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: just wanna play some weeb games and not cri if it doesn't run well
Oct 21, 2019 10:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: because dude its gonna be a pain in the ass to return this to germany
Oct 21, 2019 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I'm 99.99% certain it wouldn't make any discernible difference TBH lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GTG2T7L The kit I got lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was able to hit 3400 in it, but Borderlands 3 was a bit unstable lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably could have upped the voltage and got even faster but meh 3333 is fine lol
Oct 21, 2019 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, if it ain't 5000mhz IT AIN'T FAST ENOUGH
Oct 21, 2019 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: enjoy paying more for your ram than an entire new rig that would give better fps than your current one *with* the ram upgrade would cost
Oct 21, 2019 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: why reality TV is BS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwepkVurCI
Oct 21, 2019 11:10 PM - kenenthk: I havent upgraded my pc in 6 years and it still isnt that laggy lol
Oct 21, 2019 11:11 PM - kenenthk: And that's with a 7770 and 8gbs of ram
Oct 21, 2019 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've barely upgraded my desktop since 2009
Oct 21, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: got a gtx 970 and some more ram and storage and thats about it
Oct 21, 2019 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah upgraded the cpu to an i7 980x but that's still staying within the same socket and such, not a massive upgrade
Oct 21, 2019 11:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: RAM speed is the new epeen of pc gaming
Oct 21, 2019 11:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: RGB has left the chat
Oct 21, 2019 11:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: and that's a terrible price for 16 GB
Oct 21, 2019 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Cant you look on amazon?
Oct 21, 2019 11:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: i mean i can but its kinda a process to buy from it
Oct 21, 2019 11:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: if i wanna wait for it to come next year then i can, sure lol
Oct 21, 2019 11:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: or
Oct 21, 2019 11:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: i could get it the same time actually
Oct 21, 2019 11:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: ut it would be a process
Oct 21, 2019 11:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: send money to person, let the person get the address of other person and then wait for amazon shipping
Oct 21, 2019 11:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: too much of a process, this is easier because i can do it myself trough paypal
Oct 21, 2019 11:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i'm using pcpartpicker by the way
Oct 21, 2019 11:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: and like you said
Oct 21, 2019 11:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: as long as its showring the ram there
Oct 21, 2019 11:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: it should work fine
Oct 21, 2019 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Where do you live Antarctica?
Oct 21, 2019 11:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: Eat my ass ken
Oct 21, 2019 11:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm importing
Oct 21, 2019 11:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: the prices locally are ass
Oct 21, 2019 11:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: like almost 70% more expensive for the same and i'm not living that life
Oct 21, 2019 11:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/hC8f8M
Oct 21, 2019 11:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh whoops wrong link
Oct 21, 2019 11:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://de.pcpartpicker.com/list/H2kxYH
Oct 21, 2019 11:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: using old and new parts, just replacing the mobo ram and cpu
Oct 21, 2019 11:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'll be just slowly upgrading stuff
Oct 22, 2019 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Too busy eatin ur mumsass
Oct 22, 2019 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: Still wrong link, it's de
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: mum sass
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: and ds is germany
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: just changed the GPU because i have the 960 not the 1660 Ti
Oct 22, 2019 12:16 AM - kenenthk: I got the 69 
Oct 22, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned hobos giving kenenthk stuff... lol
Oct 22, 2019 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Dont call his mum names 
Oct 22, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Does anyone here know anything about car mechanic stuff
Oct 22, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7DH2Y8GVto
Oct 22, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthik I know a little bit
Oct 22, 2019 12:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 22, 2019 12:34 AM - kenenthk: Is there a big difference in getting a rust free coat on breakpads forgot what it's called eb or something
Oct 22, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No they wont rust that much
Oct 22, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: unless your racing or rarely drive lol
Oct 22, 2019 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Swear these pads probably havent been changed since they first came off theblot
Oct 22, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not, modern pads last a long time
Oct 22, 2019 1:03 AM - kenenthk: It's a 2004 lol
Oct 22, 2019 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Fucking firestone wanted $400 just for the front 2
Oct 22, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pads and rotors?
Oct 22, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like more than just a brake job lol
Oct 22, 2019 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Yeah both
Oct 22, 2019 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah than that's probably about right
Oct 22, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 800 or something for my truck when it needed both
Oct 22, 2019 1:06 AM - kenenthk: I got a portable mechanic that'll do it for 100
Oct 22, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: cheaper to get the brakes done on time.
Oct 22, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 + parts?
Oct 22, 2019 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Nah about 90 for parts on amazon
Oct 22, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImYci3uWXbg&list=PLT_fMiyCB2NKmITH-53T-Fy3N37VbOEu5
Oct 22, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotors must be a lot cheaper these days lol
Oct 22, 2019 1:13 AM - kenenthk: They look easy to install but my hands arent steady enough for it
Oct 22, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cJIo0V1Gfoo?t=51
Oct 22, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah if you don't know what your doing DO NOT attempt to do brakes lol
Oct 22, 2019 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brakes being kinda important to that whole living thing
Oct 22, 2019 1:30 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/JpLJY0s9a2A lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Wentworth is so much better then oitnb


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 23, 2019)

Oct 22, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fc0uj-nBPHU
Oct 22, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Fu
Oct 22, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5Wv8vQz.png
Oct 22, 2019 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Sexy
Oct 22, 2019 7:21 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5xSxGhlHfc
Oct 22, 2019 11:03 AM - GamerzHell9137: I've ordered shit
Oct 22, 2019 11:03 AM - GamerzHell9137: 2700 KN + 82 Euro
Oct 22, 2019 11:03 AM - GamerzHell9137: i'm broke now
Oct 22, 2019 11:03 AM - GamerzHell9137: and hi veho
Oct 22, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: Hey Gamerz.
Oct 22, 2019 11:14 AM - Veho: What kind of shit did you order?
Oct 22, 2019 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: Got myself the Ryzen 3600 and a mobo
Oct 22, 2019 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: and RAM with it
Oct 22, 2019 11:20 AM - GamerzHell9137: time for an upgrade
Oct 22, 2019 11:21 AM - GamerzHell9137: buying it from Links
Oct 22, 2019 11:21 AM - GamerzHell9137: They had great service last time i bought
Oct 22, 2019 11:21 AM - GamerzHell9137: extremely nice, helpful and flexible
Oct 22, 2019 11:22 AM - GamerzHell9137: Zagreb probably had better shops but Vinkovci is a lot more accesible for me
Oct 22, 2019 11:22 AM - GamerzHell9137: has*
Oct 22, 2019 11:23 AM - GamerzHell9137: i'm so HYPED because last time i had a motherboard refresh was like 10 years or so lol
Oct 22, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: Links is not a bad store but they're hella expensive.
Oct 22, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: The price you pay for customer service I guess.
Oct 22, 2019 11:39 AM - Veho: I usually buy my stuff from Centro which is 99% a webshop really.
Oct 22, 2019 11:39 AM - Veho: They have a physical store but it's basically just a pickup point for stuff you ordered online.
Oct 22, 2019 11:39 AM - Veho: With a few mice and keyboards as ornaments  
Oct 22, 2019 12:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: yup
Oct 22, 2019 12:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i can get PDV back so
Oct 22, 2019 12:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: topkek 
Oct 22, 2019 12:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: I pretty much get things under MSRP from them
Oct 22, 2019 12:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: like the Ryzen 3600 is 1661 KN if you buy from web
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: but 1749 KN if you buy it from the shop directly??
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: weird
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: I get more or less 13% back from the price
Oct 22, 2019 12:14 PM - GamerzHell9137: which means 216 KN for the CPU
Oct 22, 2019 12:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: for 1445 KN the 3600 is a steal
Oct 22, 2019 12:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd pay it more here for sure, like around 1800 KN
Oct 22, 2019 12:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: and that's a huge difference if you look at it, even if i pay gas to get there
Oct 22, 2019 12:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: They doing BIOS updates for free too
Oct 22, 2019 12:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: i mean they better do lol
Oct 22, 2019 12:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: in Germany you legit need to pay to get BIOS updated
Oct 22, 2019 12:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: like 35 Euro
Oct 22, 2019 12:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i'm like dfuck
Oct 22, 2019 12:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: in Bosnia its for free too if they wanna do it but the shops i've been would do it, they even do PC building for free
Oct 22, 2019 12:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: even if you don't buy parts from them
Oct 22, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XP8BUWr4AT4
Oct 22, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVa-0AtagKI&feature=youtu.be
Oct 22, 2019 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey, that Gameboy Pi thing is apparently shipped 
Oct 22, 2019 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only took like 4 months
Oct 22, 2019 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Lost in mail
Oct 22, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:04 PM - kenenthk: https://www.dailydot.com/unclick/tiktok-pizza-hut-papa-johns-prank-call/ lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well so far the tracking number is invalid, so hey you could be right
Oct 22, 2019 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Cant fet over this fucking coughing
Oct 22, 2019 3:10 PM - kenenthk: And papajohns has half off today while my throats sore 
Oct 22, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh thats dinner lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom tell them you want a refund now because it took so long you modded a real game boy with a Pi so you no longer need it lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's a review unit so it was free lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should've asked them to include a bigger battery though, as "compensation" lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I'll maybe get 1-2 hours with the one it comes with lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always get a bigger battery if possible 
Oct 22, 2019 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say IF possible because my Wii-U controller has the stock one and I didn't order a larger one right away now they are hard to come by
Oct 22, 2019 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I'm using a Pi 3a and such
Oct 22, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will be neat, power of a Pi 3 in a little Gameboy lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi needs to go crazy and make an 8 core 3Ghz 8GB monster version
Oct 22, 2019 3:18 PM - kenenthk: They should name the next Pi oreo just cause
Oct 22, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cream Pi lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't happen unless there's an open source 8 core ARM SoC lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True Tom and that might happen but not for a long time
Oct 22, 2019 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Or they whore out to intel
Oct 22, 2019 3:19 PM - kenenthk: I could see them collabing with amd
Oct 22, 2019 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Ps4 with our new powerful pi chip design you can get 1080p triangles and hexagons
Oct 22, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk or worse Allwinner 
Oct 22, 2019 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except no, the whole point of the Pi is all the hardware is open source
Oct 22, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS4 going to have 4K Ray Tracing and launch at 500 dollars!!! lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why they were using the same shitty GPU 3 times lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a chip from China lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:21 PM - kenenthk: The Pis just whatever left over china chips they got left to use
Oct 22, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could, but the appeal of the Pi at this point vs the shitty Chinese things is that the Pi gets tons more support lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: use rejected Ryzen chips  lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I like that web page I can't link here for Pi stuff
Oct 22, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whole already done images
Oct 22, 2019 3:23 PM - kenenthk: Better reflow that pi board and throw a 360 chip init
Oct 22, 2019 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:23 PM - kenenthk: Xenon or lower thx
Oct 22, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like 7 xenons lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:24 PM - kenenthk: I'm still amazed the xbox one hasn't been hacked to shit yet
Oct 22, 2019 3:24 PM - kenenthk: M$ must be blowing all their income on security
Oct 22, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah eventually the consoles will not be able to be hacked with current tech
Oct 22, 2019 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe quantum crap if they ever figure that out.
Oct 22, 2019 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The xboner has private exploits
Oct 22, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not posted cuz you don't need them
Oct 22, 2019 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you can run Homebrew on a stock XBoner
Oct 22, 2019 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a PC
Oct 22, 2019 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Assuming devs are scared of being sued to Alcatraz if they release anything
Oct 22, 2019 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken Broadcom is actually american
Oct 22, 2019 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, just like all those other devs who got sued
Oct 22, 2019 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait, that only happened once cuz geohotz is dumb as fuck
Oct 22, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terrorist go to gitmo!!!
Oct 22, 2019 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Hes posting cfw send in the swat team
Oct 22, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Make sure at least one gun shots heard and a few broken bones
Oct 22, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the Switch will be ever completely hacked
Oct 22, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean like the 3DS
Oct 22, 2019 3:31 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if there will be after market video out cables for the switch eventually but even then the cables probably going to end up being $100 and at that point just buy a switch
Oct 22, 2019 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Switch light I mean
Oct 22, 2019 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah probably
Oct 22, 2019 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the video out is built into the SoC?
Oct 22, 2019 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So probably an easyish mod
Oct 22, 2019 3:37 PM - kenenthk: The switch light has no video out chip inside it
Oct 22, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably have to grab the signal off some pins
Oct 22, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen them do that to a lot of other systems
Oct 22, 2019 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Really doesnt make any sense to name it the switch light cause their entire gimmick was switching controllers lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk the SoC in the Switch is the same one in the Shield TV the CPU and GPU I think are on one die the video signal is being put out from that chip most likely
Oct 22, 2019 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo Switched things up on you  lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:40 PM - kenenthk: But when has Nintendo ever made any sense
Oct 22, 2019 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are like Disney stupid yet somehow winning lol
Oct 22, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/dont-know-what-screamed-the-stable-boy-means-and-at-19415208.png
Oct 22, 2019 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Damn I could make 60k a year with this virtual assistant job
Oct 22, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqitFkC_7s8
Oct 22, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk the SoC in the Switch is the same one in the Shield TV the CPU and GPU I think are on one die the video signal is being put out from that chip most likely < It still doesn't have anything to output the video signal
Oct 22, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They removed the whole chip that does that in the normal Switch
Oct 22, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So, at the very least, would require a hardware mod of some kind
Oct 22, 2019 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda like one of those 3DS capture card mods
Oct 22, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'd be expensive as fuck so you'd probably be better off buying a normal Switch lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:05 PM - kenenthk: I saw one dude just grabbing a video camera aiming it at the switch the outputting the video cameras signal to the tv lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or hope that USB/Wifi video capture homebrew can overcome the 1 second delay, so you could just use USB/wifi to output video to a PC
Oct 22, 2019 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/78016525
Oct 22, 2019 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom check it out lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhh Psi
Oct 22, 2019 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't tempt me 
Oct 22, 2019 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks mint
Oct 22, 2019 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Tom done already spent all his money on lost packages in the mail 
Oct 22, 2019 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly sell for $150, knowing shitty Goodwill lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The printer alone is worth that  lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Glorious dot matrix!
Oct 22, 2019 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably 16 DPI!!!!
Oct 22, 2019 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Hello world
Oct 22, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.c64-wiki.com/wiki/MPS-801
Oct 22, 2019 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Leave my pills alone google https://recovertogether.withgoogle.com/prevention/?utm_source=hpp&utm_medium=hpp&utm_campaign=10-22-hpp
Oct 22, 2019 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just get a truck labeled "Pill pick up Truck" and go there and get all the pills at once lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Having an old dot matrix printer would be neat
Oct 22, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ultimately useless, of course lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need to pickup a new printer at some point actually lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The one I have is one of the shitty ones that refuses to let you print in b/w when there's no color ink
Oct 22, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And ink is, of course, expensive as fuck
Oct 22, 2019 5:16 PM - kenenthk: You could relist it for auction and make like an entire 10 bucks back
Oct 22, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got one at Walmart printer scanner and shit for like 40 bucks
Oct 22, 2019 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the generic stuff lol
Oct 22, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they do suck
Oct 22, 2019 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you only need black and white get a laser printer from Newegg
Oct 22, 2019 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I was probably gonna get like a cheapo b/w laser printer
Oct 22, 2019 5:19 PM - kenenthk: This site looks sketchy af http://ratracerebellion.com
Oct 22, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But find one that lets you use aftermarket toner carts
Oct 22, 2019 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much cheaper.
Oct 22, 2019 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Chili sounds good today
Oct 22, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/pl?d=toner%20cart&Order=PRICE
Oct 22, 2019 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it does 
Oct 22, 2019 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Damn it almost tricked prime now into delivering to another city didnt work out 
Oct 22, 2019 6:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Oct 22, 2019 8:24 PM - Veho: ken, that site may or may not be sketchy but the job offerings look legit, they are mostly for call center stuff that people really do from home these days.
Oct 22, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: Telemarketing, support, triage, customer service and so on.
Oct 22, 2019 8:25 PM - kenenthk: That's what I'm trying to land
Oct 22, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: All you need is a decent internet connection so you can do VOIP.
Oct 22, 2019 8:29 PM - kenenthk: I get 120mbps down
Oct 22, 2019 8:30 PM - kenenthk: And I'll be able to send out emails about my kingdoms and as a prince I'll kill you if you dont pay up
Oct 22, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: Okay then.
Oct 22, 2019 8:32 PM - kenenthk: You have stolen from my government and you owe 1532643645.00
Oct 22, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: In  Iranian Rial?
Oct 22, 2019 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Rupies plz
Oct 22, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah my country only deals in Apple Music cards!
Oct 22, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: The highest I can go is three fiddy.
Oct 22, 2019 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMd_eRNjzHs
Oct 22, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Oct 22, 2019 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Fofiddy
Oct 22, 2019 9:17 PM - Veho: Fo, no mo.
Oct 22, 2019 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Fi fiddy
Oct 22, 2019 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Seems like no matter what so called strong cable I get it always bends or breaks off
Oct 22, 2019 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weakness is existence  lol
Oct 22, 2019 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Especially those braided cables
Oct 22, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From China
Oct 22, 2019 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are good materials to use for braided cables and there are bad materials
Oct 22, 2019 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Your momd from china
Oct 22, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk and your moms from Mexico 
Oct 22, 2019 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: build the wall to keep ken out
Oct 22, 2019 10:28 PM - kenenthk: I dont see home depot any place
Oct 22, 2019 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F601Xi7WC4o
Oct 22, 2019 10:55 PM - kenenthk: You know you got issues when you set a box of cookies on your desk and it ends up becoming a desk for your remote
Oct 22, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2019 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Good god grubhub wants 30 bucks for a sandwhich
Oct 23, 2019 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A little more and you could have a hooker make it for you lol
Oct 23, 2019 12:39 AM - kenenthk: I get my hookers free just ask gamerz
Oct 23, 2019 1:00 AM - kenenthk: I get this phone call shes like in calling on a personal matter I'm like who are you with? Again I'm calling with a personal matter but you wont tell me the personal matter? Is this so and so I say yeah, then she says this is synchrony bank/end call
Oct 23, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/doogee_announces_the_rugged_s95_pro_smartphone_with_helio_p90-amp-39755.php
Oct 23, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: But we had 48mp cameras like years ago 
Oct 23, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: https://gadgets.ndtv.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-zoom-813 
Oct 23, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one has AI baked into the chip
Oct 23, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's rugged and cheaper lol
Oct 23, 2019 1:25 AM - kenenthk: Like uremum
Oct 23, 2019 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Well you can call this a missed opportunity https://www.xxlmag.com/news/2019/10/fat-joe-eminem-rejected-demo-tape/
Oct 23, 2019 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 23, 2019 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/nvidia-jetson-tx2-8gb-128-bit-lpddr4-59-7gb-s/p/N82E16813190007
Oct 23, 2019 2:01 AM - kenenthk: No
Oct 23, 2019 2:01 AM - kenenthk: 1000w psi pls
Oct 23, 2019 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but it can emulate NES games!!!
Oct 23, 2019 2:02 AM - kenenthk: So can my nuts
Oct 23, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but no one wants to play with those
Oct 23, 2019 2:02 AM - kenenthk: Cepturemum
Oct 23, 2019 2:13 AM - kenenthk: https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2019/10/22/walmart-black-friday-ad-leak-big-huge-deals-on-switch-xbox-and-ps4-but-be-careful/#17532ff31a45 if they sell the light for 150 I may end up grabbing one
Oct 23, 2019 2:14 AM - kenenthk: So I can complain about drifting issues
Oct 23, 2019 3:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: 48mp is a scam
Oct 23, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: 12:55 AM - kenenthk: You know you got issues when you set a box of cookies on your desk and it ends up becoming a desk for your remote
Oct 23, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds fine to me
Oct 23, 2019 3:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: and Psi what a waste of a hooker


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 24, 2019)

Oct 23, 2019 5:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tEHK0dn
Oct 23, 2019 6:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fTBuRea
Oct 23, 2019 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HaJEI4t
Oct 23, 2019 10:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bo6fxiQ.gif
Oct 23, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 23, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have to agree with the one statement Dominos does taste like ass
Oct 23, 2019 11:03 AM - Veho: I have never had either so I can't say.
Oct 23, 2019 11:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xVLTXVa.jpg
Oct 23, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Vvgtm6
Oct 23, 2019 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ehh Poppa Johns goes from "Best Pizza ever" to "Something ain't right...."
Oct 23, 2019 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dominos has always been gross lol
Oct 23, 2019 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/US5nuBC
Oct 23, 2019 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/19/10/23/0035259/hyperstealth-invisibility-cloak-developed-for-military-use
Oct 23, 2019 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HU7GiZp
Oct 23, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: They've been developing a stealth cloak for 50 years, they're always on the verge of some breakthrough or other, but it never amounts to much.
Oct 23, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: Or at least that's what they want us to think  
Oct 23, 2019 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/65bSwGA
Oct 23, 2019 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that cloak is more of a scam
Oct 23, 2019 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's a demo of how an actual tech would need to work but in practical use not any good lol
Oct 23, 2019 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FOpH2dD LOL
Oct 23, 2019 12:07 PM - Veho: Shouldn't be a problem, that game has been ported to every platform known to man  
Oct 23, 2019 12:23 PM - kenenthk: Frosties blue cream soda is some pretty good shit
Oct 23, 2019 12:43 PM - Skelletonike: Tempy's sticker looks surprisingly fitting on my car :')
Oct 23, 2019 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Wreck
Oct 23, 2019 12:58 PM - Skelletonike: ?
Oct 23, 2019 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: for you Psi https://i.imgur.com/jWwzn46.jpg
Oct 23, 2019 4:05 PM - kenenthk: Psis gonna be on the next series of narcos
Oct 23, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 23, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4gEWMOw
Oct 23, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JewYP4A
Oct 23, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CtAut1B.jpg I would be like "She likes anal...."
Oct 23, 2019 5:02 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/europe/live-news/essex-bodies-truck-container-dle-intl-gbr/index.html wut
Oct 23, 2019 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of hookers in a big trunk er I mean truck
Oct 23, 2019 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MCa9puy
Oct 23, 2019 6:46 PM - kenenthk: You know something? Dont make me put you in the back of a FedEx truck
Oct 23, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 23, 2019 7:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aH2zeEJ.png
Oct 23, 2019 7:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J9gEym6.jpg
Oct 23, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pub subs are awesome
Oct 23, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pay the extra for the boars head meat (it's a brand of meat) and enjoy lol
Oct 23, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: So not actual boar?
Oct 23, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it could be at least the ham and pork and bacon parts lol
Oct 23, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much suckage...
Oct 23, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I somehow lost Maya in Borderlands 3 and I am supposed to take her along on a mission but hell if I can find her ass lol
Oct 23, 2019 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Kill the bitch
Oct 23, 2019 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Kill all bitches
Oct 23, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found her on a different planet lol
Oct 23, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh well at least I made some progress lol
Oct 23, 2019 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like your marriage 
Oct 24, 2019 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Theres actually a pretty decent rip of the joker out
Oct 24, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/dlst2b/twilight_menu_v1030_and_ndsbootstrap_v0261/


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 25, 2019)

Oct 24, 2019 4:23 AM - kenenthk: Fucking cars starting to sound like a damn cheese grader
Oct 24, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just do a GTA thing and steal a car lol
Oct 24, 2019 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Tempted they put a tesla charging station at the old store I worked in all I need is a hacked nfc card and I'm golden
Oct 24, 2019 4:31 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if gta6 will have tesla like cars that would be cool
Oct 24, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably
Oct 24, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you gonna download the new Microsoft Flight Simulator 2020? lol
Oct 24, 2019 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Nah twin towers are gone now it's not as fun as it was being able to crash into them
Oct 24, 2019 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Swear I had a friend buy it just to be able to crash into them
Oct 24, 2019 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lAQSlNI
Oct 24, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I am still in shock it's 2PB's
Oct 24, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Largest game ever so far
Oct 24, 2019 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2,000TB's might take a while even on my connection...
Oct 24, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 20TB drives and like I can get like a TB a week so hmmm 2000 weeks lol
Oct 24, 2019 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Seriously 2tb?
Oct 24, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Petabytes lol
Oct 24, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_TY56kA8oY0?t=87
Oct 24, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check out the graphics lol
Oct 24, 2019 4:55 AM - kenenthk: That has to be on some cloud server to play
Oct 24, 2019 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it streams the data too you as your playing
Oct 24, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also real time weather and shit lol
Oct 24, 2019 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Remember 2020
Oct 24, 2019 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Half of that maps going to be gta6
Oct 24, 2019 5:14 AM - kenenthk: At least I can still crash into the Pentagon
Oct 24, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 24, 2019 5:16 AM - kenenthk: That warning label in the dickpits at leastc1tb
Oct 24, 2019 5:17 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MOPIjzzH1G8
Oct 24, 2019 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think the install would be pretty large
Oct 24, 2019 5:18 AM - kenenthk: 
Oct 24, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l2XMYLv
Oct 24, 2019 6:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: DHL be like
Oct 24, 2019 6:18 AM - kenenthk: We know its gamerz so throw his shit out?
Oct 24, 2019 7:58 AM - kenenthk: Apparently you only spend 15 days in china if caught with weed I wanna live there
Oct 24, 2019 7:58 AM - kenenthk: 15 days in prison
Oct 24, 2019 8:04 AM - Ericthegreat: That's the sewer from the start of ffxii
Oct 24, 2019 8:05 AM - Ericthegreat: Why is 15 days in prison a good thing?
Oct 24, 2019 8:09 AM - kenenthk: Probably cause it's like 10 years in america?
Oct 24, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on where you live and how much weed
Oct 24, 2019 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like in some places up to 4 ounces is legal now
Oct 24, 2019 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I ordered 2 things from China 1 is still at the port or something the other is in Chicago lol
Oct 24, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: YunNanShengKunMingShi what ever that is
Oct 24, 2019 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunming
Oct 24, 2019 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CBOU5zz.png
Oct 24, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qc2aoDo
Oct 24, 2019 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F3e2QXF.jpg
Oct 24, 2019 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Fucking just made my appointment waking up within 20 minutes to spare
Oct 24, 2019 2:07 PM - kenenthk: https://deadspin.com/sports-reporter-blasts-slimeball-patriots-fan-who-tried-1839293322 lol
Oct 24, 2019 2:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/oEygbbZK-u0
Oct 24, 2019 5:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: ew
Oct 24, 2019 5:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: only straight people
Oct 24, 2019 5:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: and that iris dude is da boss
Oct 24, 2019 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/42dDCpL
Oct 24, 2019 8:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DabPRVe.mp4
Oct 24, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDscggZ2TpU
Oct 24, 2019 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Oct 24, 2019 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_qxOR-QR0E
Oct 24, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jMZ5hyy
Oct 24, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hbNytBq
Oct 24, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dZUQJ9H
Oct 24, 2019 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/97LPQcS.jpg
Oct 24, 2019 9:44 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 24, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah
Oct 24, 2019 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Snitching bastards https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jasonleopold/eminem-secret-service-trump-ivanka-tmz
Oct 24, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh sounds like Eminem rapped a bit too hard lol
Oct 24, 2019 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Well at least it's not a JFK relative
Oct 24, 2019 10:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vR6f0AK.mp4
Oct 24, 2019 10:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/klbRwC9.jpg
Oct 24, 2019 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Kinda like the swipe feature on the new shield remote app
Oct 25, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone has that Epic games launcher thing, there is 2 free PC games Layers of Fear and QUBE 2
Oct 25, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Both look like semi decent games
Oct 25, 2019 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Aka no ones going to give a shit
Oct 25, 2019 1:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: layers of fear is good if you like that kind of thing yeah
Oct 25, 2019 1:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: seen gameplay of it
Oct 25, 2019 2:10 AM - kenenthk: But no one will still give a shit
Oct 25, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll probably try them both out once I'm bored with Borderlands 3
Oct 25, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who knows when that's gonna happen though
Oct 25, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got my loot button pressed pretty much
Oct 25, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need games with constant reward or my ADD kicks in lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 26, 2019)

Oct 25, 2019 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-launching-2020-zen-4-zen-5-in-development/amp/
Oct 25, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope my 470 works with one of those lol
Oct 25, 2019 5:42 AM - Ericthegreat: It should I think
Oct 25, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm pretty sure the 4000s will and that would keep me gold for years if I do like a 4700X
Oct 25, 2019 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/cjOTlBi
Oct 25, 2019 7:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Oct 25, 2019 7:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: on the plus side, kids don't weigh much so she hopefully didn't get injured too badly
Oct 25, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/wl30hpry7mu31.jpg
Oct 25, 2019 7:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: bad cooler, bad!
Oct 25, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the stock AMD cooler is barely good enough
Oct 25, 2019 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/Cor8IPl
Oct 25, 2019 12:46 PM - kenenthk: I had the weirdest dream where I was putting together a pc in a end of the world scenario and got excited cause the ram sticks were 40gbs each
Oct 25, 2019 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds legit
Oct 25, 2019 12:54 PM - Flame: kenenthk you got so excited you wet your bed?
Oct 25, 2019 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wet it for him  lol
Oct 25, 2019 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 40GB sticks sounds sweet
Oct 25, 2019 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd number but meh I'd take it lol
Oct 25, 2019 12:57 PM - Flame: i would wet my bed for amber heard, if you know what i mean 
Oct 25, 2019 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed give her a golden shower? Lol
Oct 25, 2019 12:59 PM - Flame: smells like R. Kelly's sheets (Piiisssssss)
Oct 25, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do not look up Amber Heard deep fake lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:01 PM - Flame: you cant say that to me.... now i need to open private mode on firefox and open my VPN
Oct 25, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make smell like R Kelly's bed sheets make her swallow my man skeet keep her mouth so full she won't be able to speak making the bed squeek the whole neighborhood is gonna hear her shriek oh God
Oct 25, 2019 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My best rap yet lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:06 PM - Flame: the next Snoop Dogg fo' sho
Oct 25, 2019 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I suck I know it lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk can spit mad rhymes though lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:11 PM - kenenthk: I got bars
Oct 25, 2019 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Actually the number was like 38gb
Oct 25, 2019 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know what that means but I know he is good lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:12 PM - kenenthk: It was a cool dream tho like I had to build a pc for survival reasons
Oct 25, 2019 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd have to emulate something or I'd die lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "found an ancient CD with some NES ROMs on it...."
Oct 25, 2019 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Heard r kelly visited LGBT now hes pissing on tweety without realizing he was 16 you can call that a repeat of history in a different setting now the news media is setting off another tantrum forcing kelly behind bars another tekashi
Oct 25, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You ever run an emulator inside an emulator?
Oct 25, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: R Kelly pissed poeple off
Oct 25, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For pissing on poeple
Oct 25, 2019 1:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qAXPiYY.jpg
Oct 25, 2019 1:17 PM - Veho: R Kelly pissed people on.
Oct 25, 2019 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho you mean your not supposed to have sex with Olaf in the store?
Oct 25, 2019 1:19 PM - kenenthk: While bam is getting dr.phils pussy Phil made bam feels a bit tipsy how millionaires get a bit messy in a motel with unclean sheet bam still called Phil mr.clean
Oct 25, 2019 1:22 PM - kenenthk: True story https://www.drphil.com/shows/a-jackass-stars-road-to-rehab-bams-cry-for-help/
Oct 25, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I watched that epiaode
Oct 25, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Episode even
Oct 25, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bam is a drug addict alchy lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Who saw that coming
Oct 25, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: I got my pads and rotors coming this weekend there goes 200
Oct 25, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if he tried to get a hooker to fart cocaine in his nose
Oct 25, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Steveo had a hooker pee on his leg
Oct 25, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's fun too lol
Oct 25, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly who hasn't done that?
Oct 25, 2019 1:27 PM - kenenthk: HIV pee
Oct 25, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a fun thing to do near the start of the party
Oct 25, 2019 1:46 PM - Veho: Peeing into the chocolate fountain?
Oct 25, 2019 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Like your mom
Oct 25, 2019 2:07 PM - Veho: God dammit I want to buy that new Bittboy thing. Or a PocketGo. I really don't need one. But I want it.
Oct 25, 2019 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Buy it and return it by sending them a gameboy
Oct 25, 2019 2:23 PM - Veho: Okay I've just read the GBAtemp review of it, I don't want it anymore  
Oct 25, 2019 2:24 PM - Veho: Looks like it sucks bawls.
Oct 25, 2019 2:25 PM - Veho: But wait, that's a review of the V2, not the V3...
Oct 25, 2019 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spoiler alert: it's probably still shit
Oct 25, 2019 5:04 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if I can get cod mobile working on shield tv
Oct 25, 2019 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a NN3DS hack it and add the emulators and 3DS games 
Oct 25, 2019 5:19 PM - kenenthk: By me one
Oct 25, 2019 7:39 PM - Chary: i like to think gbatemps review of the bittboy was so savage
Oct 25, 2019 7:39 PM - Chary: and caused so much negativity
Oct 25, 2019 7:39 PM - Chary: that they had to change their product game to the pocketgo
Oct 25, 2019 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 25, 2019 8:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Panzer Dragoon is coming out? 
Oct 25, 2019 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *Says the front page of GBATemp*
Oct 25, 2019 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet is not as fun as star fox 64 
Oct 25, 2019 9:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: Shop updated mobo to latest BIOS
Oct 25, 2019 9:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: and my order is ready
Oct 25, 2019 9:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: yeet
Oct 25, 2019 9:55 PM - Veho: I had some cheddar infused with Irish whiskey today. Talk about your blended whiskeys, amirite.
Oct 25, 2019 9:55 PM - Veho: It's weird.
Oct 25, 2019 9:56 PM - Veho: I liked it, wife hated it.
Oct 25, 2019 10:00 PM - Veho: This one:
Oct 25, 2019 10:00 PM - Veho: https://i0.wp.com/somerdale.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/cahills-whiskey.jpg
Oct 25, 2019 10:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: yooooo
Oct 25, 2019 10:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: cheese and alcohol
Oct 25, 2019 10:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: can fuck me up
Oct 25, 2019 10:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: 2 things i like
Oct 25, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: it sounds good
Oct 25, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would try it lol
Oct 25, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always forget Veho is married and has a little Veho 
Oct 25, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just think of Veho as living alone in a castle in Transylvania or something lol
Oct 25, 2019 10:16 PM - Veho: Two little Vehos since 10 months ago  
Oct 25, 2019 10:17 PM - Veho: No, wait, that depends on what you mean by "little Veho"  
Oct 25, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/pqurqgg9vfu31.jpg
Oct 25, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Oct 25, 2019 10:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pw9ejkf.mp4
Oct 25, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 of your very own, I raised some kids but not mine, not sure if I envy or not... The two I raised turned out to be living POS
Oct 25, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL That cartoon
Oct 25, 2019 10:31 PM - Veho: That brain pic, talk about a mindfuck, amirite.
Oct 25, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.esa.int/Enabling_Support/Space_Engineering_Technology/Air-breathing_engine_precooler_achieves_record-breaking_Mach_5_performance
Oct 25, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho exactly (also who buys that crap...)
Oct 25, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/t0lzu4ihhou31.jpg Needs that Cheese you posted Veho lol
Oct 25, 2019 10:50 PM - Veho: I'm working night shift from home today. Considering getting wasted.
Oct 25, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wish I could get wasted
Oct 25, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Partially diabetic so booze is a nono for me anymore 
Oct 25, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could do drugs but meh not into them either lol
Oct 25, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do smoke an occasional Marlboro red that makes me kinda happy lol
Oct 25, 2019 11:05 PM - Veho: https://falloutfirst.com/
Oct 25, 2019 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can be diabetic and still drink booze just gotta keep your blood sugar in control
Oct 25, 2019 11:36 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 25, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-zero-ez-gbz-diy-kit/ < Got this today finally, and it's fucking 0/10 
Oct 25, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They use an OG Gameboy case for it...and it's just straight barely big enough to fit all the PCBs and stuff in it. I had to actually remove the speaker connector so I could fit the damn case together after putting the whole thing together 
Oct 25, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the USB passthrough they use just straight doesn't work at all. No idea why, but it just refuses to work. Just seems to send power and not data to the USB port, so using a keyboard to add wifi or a USB stick to add games is impossible
Oct 25, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to setup wifi using the import wifi info thing in the settings 
Oct 25, 2019 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It also just refuses to boot PS1 games, for some reason, and N64 games seem to glitch out
Oct 25, 2019 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which makes no sense, because it uses Retropie and I've used this same Pi to run N64 and PS1 games just fine
Oct 25, 2019 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, as fine as a Pi 3 A will run them lol
Oct 25, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even simple stuff like MK64 would glitch out, couldn't even get into a race
Oct 25, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBA and SNES games work well, though, so that's nice I guess
Oct 25, 2019 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Did you pay full price?
Oct 25, 2019 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "SometimeAgo PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't pay anything, it's a review unit"
Oct 25, 2019 11:56 PM - Veho: I'm guessing the review won't be very favourable  
Oct 25, 2019 11:57 PM - kenenthk: At least a 2 for efforr?
Oct 25, 2019 11:58 PM - kenenthk: Looking at a job listing they want you to pay a $45 big service fee wtf kind of company does that lol
Oct 25, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom retroflag makes a GB pi case
Oct 25, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: waaaay better than this
Oct 25, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it'll only fit a Pi Zero lol
Oct 25, 2019 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: so will this?
Oct 25, 2019 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: no?
Oct 26, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah, i'm pretty sure a DMG case can fit a pi 3, too bad no one takes advantage of it
Oct 26, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you can also put a Pi 3 A in it
Oct 26, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a full Pi 3, with just 1 USB port
Oct 26, 2019 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah it does support pi 3 nice
Oct 26, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But TBH I'd probably rather have the GPi than this cuz it's so damn janky
Oct 26, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some parts that are 3D printed and it's just poor quality, the holes and stuff they've drilled out to fit some buttons were really rough, doesn't look like they bothered to really "finish" it
Oct 26, 2019 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Was it produced by nintendo on the low?
Oct 26, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And one of the holes used to screw the case together is just straight up bigger than the screws they included, so one corner of my case just isn't screw down cuz it went straight through lol
Oct 26, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'll need to find a screw with the same diameter (or close enough really) with a slightly larger head so I can keep the damn thing together properly
Oct 26, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And don't even get me started on the "instructions" for putting this thing apart, cuz quite frankly I'm dropping the score by like 2 points cuz of how fucking shit they are
Oct 26, 2019 12:04 AM - IncredulousP: sounds pretty screwed
Oct 26, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Their entire instructions were a fucking hour and a half live stream, 30 minutes of which the dude spent just talking to chat and not going over instructions, another 30 minutes showing you how to put the thing together...but stopping every 5 minutes to talk to chat
Oct 26, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I dunno about the rest cuz I stopped watching as soon as I finished lol
Oct 26, 2019 12:04 AM - kenenthk: The instructions should just say just watch a youtube video
Oct 26, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it definitely only takes like 15 minutes MAX to put together
Oct 26, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, fuck youtube videos, they're shit
Oct 26, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I want written instructions with some pictures to show general orientation
Oct 26, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that doesn't exist, you're stuck watching the dumb fucking live stream recording
Oct 26, 2019 12:05 AM - kenenthk: In the future instruc will be on VHS tapes
Oct 26, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the video was even slightly out of date, some of the things the dude went through were already done for you 
Oct 26, 2019 12:06 AM - kenenthk: For an extra charge
Oct 26, 2019 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom the holes looks rough even in the product photos lol
Oct 26, 2019 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like my ex
Oct 26, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They really should've fabbed their own case
Oct 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Using the OG DMG-01 was just a mistake
Oct 26, 2019 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: i disagree with that
Oct 26, 2019 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it was well done i would prefer that for the authenticity
Oct 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it could be well done with the way it was designed
Oct 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It would be nice, I guess, but it feels like utter shit
Oct 26, 2019 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it takes more than just drilling some holes and they have to do proper finishing of the 3d printed parts
Oct 26, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also feel like the PCB is a bit longer than it really needed to be, it could probably be trimmed down a lot which would probably help with the fit
Oct 26, 2019 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: honestly, i'm not entirely happy with retroflag's cases either, there are some things i would like changed
Oct 26, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: 
Oct 26, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have one to compare it to, though I kind of wish I did
Oct 26, 2019 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: like they don't allow access to all the USB ports IIRC (not thinking about the gameboy one but in general)
Oct 26, 2019 12:12 AM - kenenthk: So you dont have one big enough to compare it to? 
Oct 26, 2019 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: there were some other things too
Oct 26, 2019 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: but you can probably mod one of their cases to suit your needs
Oct 26, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/t0lzu4ihhou31.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 12:50 AM - Veho: Stop taunting me with your sausage, Psi.
Oct 26, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I can't help it I am eating some broiled fish and that looks so much better lol
Oct 26, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: Looks about like his sausage
Oct 26, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kJhGj3O kenenthk your moms dildo arrived.
Oct 26, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K7OkcgP it even requires a pilot 
Oct 26, 2019 1:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: that looks like some good mac and cheese
Oct 26, 2019 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Probably
Oct 26, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZvH1FVL
Oct 26, 2019 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aNJPgMH
Oct 26, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FyEw6hg I would watch the shit out of that...
Oct 26, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/30Txewu rotflmao I have been known to do that too women.
Oct 26, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H9tdKXW LOL
Oct 26, 2019 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FyEw6hg I would watch the shit out of that...
Oct 26, 2019 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: me too, courage is great
Oct 26, 2019 1:36 AM - kenenthk: I'd be happy they just remade the series which has been talked about for like years lol
Oct 26, 2019 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah...
Oct 26, 2019 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably wouldn't be the same thugh
Oct 26, 2019 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: though*
Oct 26, 2019 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: new powerpuff girls i heard sucked, and i didn't even like the old one
Oct 26, 2019 1:45 AM - kenenthk: I did like a few episodes when I was a kid
Oct 26, 2019 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Lol https://www.kmbc.com/article/university-of-missouri-columbia-apologizes-removes-tweet-after-receiving-complaints-it-was-racially-insensitive/29592449
Oct 26, 2019 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: one of my most hated cartoons as a kid
Oct 26, 2019 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: because they showed it all the fucking time and i had nothing else to watch so i watched it anyway
Oct 26, 2019 1:59 AM - Veho: Sorry, this content is not available in your region.
Oct 26, 2019 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's friday
Oct 26, 2019 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Oct 26, 2019 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: same Veho
Oct 26, 2019 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least they don't just ban your IP like shopgoodwill did....
Oct 26, 2019 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't even load their site it just fails to connect
Oct 26, 2019 2:24 AM - kenenthk: A local college thought it would be a good idea to tweet this image https://i.imgur.com/xcwXvh5.png
Oct 26, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GkCJmzXyJA&feature=youtu.be
Oct 26, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk what's wrong with him being just a brother lol
Oct 26, 2019 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: brother from anotherm̶̢̛̩̗͉̬̙̰̭̹̱̠̞̝͈̉̅͛̐̌͋̈̀͝o̴̡̨̨̹̦̫̼̖͍͓̬̟̻̓͠ͅt̶̡̡̛̯̙̜̭̩̤͕͙͇̭̙h̷̙̤͖͍̟͎̒́̉̅́̚ę̵͖̬̜̠̌́̿͜͝r̴͖̟̰̦̹̫̤̰̞̮͖̫̾̅̾̈́̈́̓̈́̔̈́͒̋͂͠
Oct 26, 2019 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Wut
Oct 26, 2019 3:42 AM - Veho: h̟̱̖͚́̿ͫ̏̚͠ë́ͧ̇͑̆͑̈ ͉ͮ͂̓̇c͔͍͚̘̟̼̎̒͂̿̄o̊ͥ̓̑̚҉m͓̤̘̭̯̈́ẽ̪͙̖s̮̻̠̻̯͇̼͑̌͢ ̷̫̫̭̜̜͇ͫ͒̔ͤ̾͐͋


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 27, 2019)

Oct 26, 2019 4:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 26, 2019 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck happened to the shoutbox?
Oct 26, 2019 4:20 AM - Veho: Nothing  
Oct 26, 2019 4:21 AM - Chary: normal
Oct 26, 2019 4:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You call whatever that stuff is.... NORMAL!? 
Oct 26, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see nothing wrong
Oct 26, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you feeling ok? Lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys are blind 
Oct 26, 2019 4:35 AM - kenenthk: Looks good to me
Oct 26, 2019 4:49 AM - Veho: S̩̩̹̿͌͐́̂A̰̻̳̺ͪK ̣̤͍͍̣ͅi̼̳̭͈̋̀̐͒̉̃š͕̆̀́̍̃ ̻̞̫͈̊̊c̮̺̜̹̤͎͚̈r̟͆ͥͫ̎ͦä̼ẕ̹͒̓ͨ͊y͕̣͚.͇̪̏́̐̍̽ͦ
Oct 26, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/2p2vvb5aiqu31.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what is it you think SAK is seeing? lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am guessing naked women and wafting purple smoke.
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H9tdKXW or his eyes be doing this lol
Oct 26, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UQwXTg0.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 5:27 AM - Veho: Wobbly eyes:  https://i.imgur.com/nonulWI.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2019 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Apparently theres a cut off time on cash withdrawals with me atm now
Oct 26, 2019 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Dealing with Veho makes anyone crazy tbh
Oct 26, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dgZPhygZWs
Oct 26, 2019 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am guessing naked women and wafting purple smoke.
Oct 26, 2019 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: no that's you lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:52 AM - kenenthk: Hows Florida's football team psi
Oct 26, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't pay attention to them but last I heard they are like near the absolute bottom of the rankings.
Oct 26, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they beat like the Detroit Lions and a couple of other teams and that's about it lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:08 AM - kenenthk: They're 0-6 
Oct 26, 2019 10:08 AM - kenenthk: http://www.noteabley.com/culture/revenge-altar-cheating-yh/23/
Oct 26, 2019 10:35 AM - Ericthegreat: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-new-firmware-microcode-msi-agesa-1004-boot-times
Oct 26, 2019 11:11 AM - Swing: hey if you can get into eshop on a hacked Switch can you download a demo without getting banned?
Oct 26, 2019 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should use a clean sysnand for that
Oct 26, 2019 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: keep your cfw stuff on emunand
Oct 26, 2019 3:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: I got the Ryzen 3600 for 165 Euro 
Oct 26, 2019 3:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: Gamer Boner On
Oct 26, 2019 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: gaymerz
Oct 26, 2019 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a lot less than what it costs here
Oct 26, 2019 3:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yes
Oct 26, 2019 3:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: Imported so got tax back
Oct 26, 2019 3:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: and it seems it was 25% and i was like whoa
Oct 26, 2019 3:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: got both parts under MSRP
Oct 26, 2019 3:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: technically got the RAM sticks for free
Oct 26, 2019 3:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: if i bought locally i'd paid 100 Euro more
Oct 26, 2019 3:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: and that's a lot in my currency
Oct 26, 2019 3:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: technically paid my apartment rent lol
Oct 26, 2019 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's not too bad, $20 under USD MSRP
Oct 26, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you have that same CPU?
Oct 26, 2019 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Oct 26, 2019 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I paid $0.00 
Oct 26, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm waiting for the 4000 to plop one of those in my system
Oct 26, 2019 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some rumors saying it's going to be quad threadsd
Oct 26, 2019 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if that's a good thing or not
Oct 26, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dynamic threaded with up too 4 threads per core would be good.
Oct 26, 2019 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjRQEMe-6J4
Oct 26, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I updated all the retroarch cores on that EZ GB thing, so I got PS1 games working now lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: N64 games still just refuse to work for some reason, no idea why lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also tore it apart to get almost everything to fit together as well as possible, so that's nice
Oct 26, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing missing now is the speaker connector, which I'd probably need to resolder on, but dunno if I'm going to bother TBH lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you configure your renderer in N64?
Oct 26, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've tried just about everything to get N64 games working, trying experimental Mupen64 builds, trying every other stable build installed on it, and just nothing works lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Every single one glitches out at some point, and crashes the whole thing
Oct 26, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made sure it wasn't the games, been trying multiple games and such and it's just like "lol nope fuck you"
Oct 26, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm trying a easy ROM? Like Mario 64?
Oct 26, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All the ROMs I've been using work fine every where else, so I'm sure it's just the weird configs they've done with the Retropie OS lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they said the OS build is super janky, you _have_ to use their OS version cuz of all the custom stuff in it
Oct 26, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try a preconfigured image from Arcade Punks?
Oct 26, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuughhh that sucks Tom lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, everything else that works works pretty well
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The screen is nice, the buttons (when they're nice and snug as they should be) feel nice
Oct 26, 2019 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a controller for your phone  lol
Oct 26, 2019 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/PG-9023-Wireless-Bluetooth-Controller-Gamepad/dp/B00M8XFENA
Oct 26, 2019 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 26, 2019 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Overall I think the kit is a neat idea...just awful in practice lol
Oct 26, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the majority of the issues could honestly be solved if they just fabbed their own damn case
Oct 26, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And maybe got someone decent at coding to make an OS image that's not slightly bad
Oct 26, 2019 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that'd fix the issue with everything barely fitting together, or not fitting together at all, and with the buttons being a bit iffy depending on how you get everything installed and such
Oct 26, 2019 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it'd probably help with all the disgusting unfinished 3d printer stuff
Oct 26, 2019 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 26, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Peas
Oct 26, 2019 7:01 PM - kenenthk: If it looks like peas you should probably see a doctor after
Oct 26, 2019 7:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KTHduXd.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 7:58 PM - kenenthk: That was a good lunch
Oct 26, 2019 7:59 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/FFYPTaQr.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd buy that for a dollar lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered chinese food for dinner
Oct 26, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was SO GOOD
Oct 26, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: Your moms a dollar
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: wait
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: the MSRP of the 3600 in USA is 185 bucks?
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Crab rangoon, general tso's, and chinese donuts 
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Talk about moms gamerz shows up
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's $200 USD
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: in EU its like 200 Euro but most shops sell for 220 Euro because Europeans be hot for the Ryzen CPUs atm
Oct 26, 2019 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 165 EUR ~= $180 USD
Oct 26, 2019 9:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: ahhh~
Oct 26, 2019 9:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: i ended up going with the Aorus Pro Tom
Oct 26, 2019 9:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: Has a C Type, m2 slots, Dual Bios and in general its just all around
Oct 26, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PC I got has a potato Asrock B450M Pro4 mobo in it lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not bad, really, but pretty basic
Oct 26, 2019 9:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't mind mobos much lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: as long as it has ports that i need+could need
Oct 26, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Potatoes are never bad for you
Oct 26, 2019 9:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: everything else is fine
Oct 26, 2019 9:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't wanna get Asrock tho
Oct 26, 2019 9:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: one blew on me when i tried to use a Gamespot multi handhelds charger
Oct 26, 2019 9:40 PM - kenenthk: Assrock
Oct 26, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asrock mobos are usually pretty decent, but I wouldn't use them in like...a "hardcore" gaming rig myself
Oct 26, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: You could connect via USB
Oct 26, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: so i did that i literally everything blew up in the PC + electricity in the whole house shut down lmao
Oct 26, 2019 9:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: nope, never Asrock
Oct 26, 2019 9:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: tbh i wanted MSI because i'm satisfied with their stuff but its not available here, maybe next time
Oct 26, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My old gaming desktop had an MSI mobo in it, never had a problem that I recall, which is good
Oct 26, 2019 9:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: the PC i'm using rn same
Oct 26, 2019 9:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: i got my GTX 960 from MSI, still runs fine, got it on launch
Oct 26, 2019 9:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: do GPUs have like an expire date or something lol?
Oct 26, 2019 9:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: Or by changing the thermal paste it will run fine again lol?
Oct 26, 2019 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll need to replace the thermal paste at some point, yeah lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: Fans fine, no overheating and i'm OCing it for like 2 years now
Oct 26, 2019 9:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: i've changed the paste like 5 months ago or so
Oct 26, 2019 9:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: didn't have any issues when i changed it, just thought maybe it was time and i was cleaning the PC so why not do the GPU too
Oct 26, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually hear it's best to change the thermal paste after maybe 3-ish years, depending on if the stock paste is meh and dries out fast
Oct 26, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I can't really say, cuz I don't think I've ever kept a GPU for over 3 years so far 
Oct 26, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although maybe my 1070 is close to that age now
Oct 26, 2019 9:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm fine then lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: and yeah, 5 years and its going strong
Oct 26, 2019 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: dunno if its because MSI but the mobo is even older and still works fine lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh yeah, you get thermal paste with CPUs nowadays right?
Oct 26, 2019 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: should i take the stock AMD paste for the 3600 or take the Arctic MX-4 that i have for it?
Oct 26, 2019 9:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm guessing the MX4 is a lot better?
Oct 26, 2019 9:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: if it hasn't dried up that is lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MX-4 over stock any day, yeah
Oct 26, 2019 9:53 PM - GamerzHell9137: Can't wait https://i.imgur.com/vJm7g.jpg
Oct 26, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's perfect thermal paste application right there 
Oct 26, 2019 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One can only dream of having such a good spread as that
Oct 26, 2019 9:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: the pic triggers me weirdly lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: its so moist lol
Oct 26, 2019 9:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: and yeah, pea sized application right?
Oct 26, 2019 9:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: some people do skinny worm but i don't think its needed?
Oct 26, 2019 9:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: last time i used pea sized it almost covered everything (i think?)
Oct 26, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With the Ryzen CPUs, people usually do an X with a line down the middle
Oct 26, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz, unlike Intel's usual "die in the middle" technique, AMD's Ryzen CPUs have two die that are like diagonal
Oct 26, 2019 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.hwcooling.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/AMD-Ryzen-5-3600-delid-02-Der8auer.jpg < Like this
Oct 26, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So the edges of the CPU tend to get hotter than the middle, so it's best to have like a small X with a line in the middle to get the best coverage on the IHS where the two CPU dies are
Oct 26, 2019 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just don't do like a massive huge X and a massive coke line lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Enough to get a good even layer, but not enough to be like a fat thick cumload
Oct 26, 2019 10:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohhh~
Oct 26, 2019 10:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: noted, no cumshots
Oct 26, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, the amount of paste should be the same amount as the usual pea sized dot, if that makes sense lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, speaking of cooling, are you using an aftermarket cooler for the CPU?
Oct 26, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz AMD's stock Spectre cooler sucks dongs lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: i've got the 212 Evo but i think i'll stick with the stock Wraith
Oct 26, 2019 10:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't have the bracket for AM4 because i've missed when Coolermaster gave it away
Oct 26, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use the 212 for sure
Oct 26, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was seeing up to 85C with the shitty stock cooler during normal use
Oct 26, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, normal gaming use lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Swapped to the 212 and it never peaks over 65C lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: well i need to see how to get the bracket for it then lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: idk if i should contact Coolermaster and see if they can give me one?
Oct 26, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: dunno why they stopped giving it away tho
Oct 26, 2019 10:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: like it was for a year or so and then they stopped
Oct 26, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm pretty sure it's still free for Coolermaster
Oct 26, 2019 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah nope, they still have the page up to get it but it's out of stock lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, it's only like $35 so just buy another ;O;
Oct 26, 2019 10:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: If i wasn't poor ;OO;
Oct 26, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So buy a cheapo 212 Evo Chinese clone 
Oct 26, 2019 10:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: is this the bracket? https://www.ebay.com/itm/COOLER-MASTER-HYPER-212-EVO-212-LED-TURBO-212-LED-FAN-BRACKET/381731820401?epid=1792469979&hash=item58e0fd5371:g:KiMAAOSwEvhZzi7Y
Oct 26, 2019 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, that's the fan bracket lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: wow
Oct 26, 2019 10:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: i legit can chunk the cooler now
Oct 26, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32972546312&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=7544amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1572128497089
Oct 26, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get that one
Oct 26, 2019 10:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't have money for anything rn
Oct 26, 2019 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's less than 20 bucks 
Oct 26, 2019 10:40 PM - kenenthk: Get a job
Oct 26, 2019 10:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: 20 bucks or 4 days of food lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:43 PM - GamerzHell9137: money works a bit different here
Oct 26, 2019 10:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Raspberry-Pi-Model-A-v1-1-2014-model/274060992137?hash=item3fcf4ede89%3Ag%3AKw4AAOSwItddrNF1&LH_Auction=1 I wonder if I could even run kodi on it well
Oct 26, 2019 10:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: probably not
Oct 26, 2019 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Least it would make an ultra nes emulator
Oct 26, 2019 10:46 PM - kenenthk: No one wants it lol
Oct 26, 2019 10:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: nope
Oct 26, 2019 10:48 PM - kenenthk: https://letgo.onelink.me/O2PG/62794390 this ain't bad 40 for 256gb sad and 1tb hdd
Oct 26, 2019 11:50 PM - Joe88: gone
Oct 27, 2019 1:28 AM - kenenthk: I just bought a bunch of shit from wish like 8 items for 4 bucks one being a knock off tablet and chinese 3ds knock off system csbt wait to see how shit it all is lol
Oct 27, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 27, 2019 1:37 AM - kenenthk: Bought a few coats and hoodies too they cant all be shit
Oct 27, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AliExpress is better lol
Oct 27, 2019 1:41 AM - kenenthk: IF anything the extra costs will make it worth it least itll be here by winter tho I got plenty of coata
Oct 27, 2019 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Coats
Oct 27, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 10 core 2Ghz 800w and 1500w camera
Oct 27, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the over 8000mah battery lol
Oct 27, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna be sad I didn't order one if it turns out to be legit
Oct 27, 2019 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Least I'll get to play games in chinese
Oct 27, 2019 1:51 AM - kenenthk: 50c with free shipping fuck it lol
Oct 27, 2019 1:51 AM - kenenthk: USPS is gonna hate me in the next couple weeks lol
Oct 27, 2019 2:01 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Oct 27, 2019 2:02 AM - Ericthegreat: I do it a lot for work, they don't care, I prefer Aliexpress too.
Oct 27, 2019 2:03 AM - Ericthegreat: But I've never used wish.
Oct 27, 2019 2:03 AM - Ericthegreat: Aliexpress just seems slightly less shady to me
Oct 27, 2019 2:13 AM - Joe88: They are both the same, wish has tricked alot more people though, at least with aliexpress you know where its coming from and its a knockoff
Oct 27, 2019 2:22 AM - kenenthk: I mean you can kinda tell its bs but 50c an item again fuck it
Oct 27, 2019 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 1000 earplugs from AliExpress was 28 bucks they are pretty damned good to be honest
Oct 27, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My knock off cooler was 20ish but that one has great reviews
Oct 27, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck went to brown my beef and it was already brown in the fridge
Oct 27, 2019 3:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Huh
Oct 27, 2019 3:49 AM - Ericthegreat: What kind of cooler psi?


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 28, 2019)

Oct 27, 2019 4:13 AM - Joe88: it should still be okay, its because of oxidation, usually it will start to turn a shade of green and how a bad smell when it actually goes bad
Oct 27, 2019 4:16 AM - kenenthk: The smell was horrible and it just expired yest4shoukdve keptnit frozen
Oct 27, 2019 4:41 AM - Ericthegreat: Man don't eat it if you think it's bad....
Oct 27, 2019 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/cqav3b3qhzu31.jpg
Oct 27, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32972546312&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=7544amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1572128497089
Oct 27, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That cooler
Oct 27, 2019 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Does it keep you cool
Oct 27, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The coolest
Oct 27, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is always someone cooler
Oct 27, 2019 5:52 AM - Veho: What's cooler than being cool?
Oct 27, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Freezer!
Oct 27, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: Barely even know'er.
Oct 27, 2019 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I drank a Bang energy drink now I'm like clenching my teeth and raaawwww!!! Lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thirstydudes.com/review/bang-star-blast-4709
Oct 27, 2019 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that link looks like gay porn lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.75 hours I get out of here grab breakfast. Then I go to the range then shopping then home to die lol been up for over 16 hours so far
Oct 27, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like another 10 to go
Oct 27, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 of those bangs lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qqaKi9NTzS4
Oct 27, 2019 6:22 AM - Veho: Creatine makes my sack itch.
Oct 27, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: Which is a shame since it does help you stay up, but at what cost?
Oct 27, 2019 6:25 AM - Veho: So I probably wouldn't like that Bang thing.
Oct 27, 2019 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol thank God it doesn't do that to me
Oct 27, 2019 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Orange chicken in chili was a good call
Oct 27, 2019 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orange chicken sandwich should be a thing
Oct 27, 2019 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asian food on a bun, end racist buns now!
Oct 27, 2019 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: that would probably be great
Oct 27, 2019 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: dim sum style
Oct 27, 2019 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of, i should make a bunch of curry potato puffs sometime
Oct 27, 2019 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: they are great
Oct 27, 2019 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.yummly.com/recipe/Easy-Curry-Puff-899757#directions
Oct 27, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those look a bit different than Thai curry puffs
Oct 27, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.deliciouseveryday.com/sweet-potato-curry-puffs/
Oct 27, 2019 8:31 AM - Ericthegreat: thai curry >
Oct 27, 2019 8:31 AM - Ericthegreat: youve made those psi?
Oct 27, 2019 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to work at a Thai place and yes 
Oct 27, 2019 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peanut pad Thai chicken sathai cut 10,000 pounds of veggies a week lol
Oct 27, 2019 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crispy duck
Oct 27, 2019 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spring rolls or egg rolls they had weird names but we hand made hundreds a week
Oct 27, 2019 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the veggie soup lol the owner thought I was crazy
Oct 27, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They would eat this ginger root salad.... Like Satan's Cole slaw so damned spicy
Oct 27, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Burn my eyes when ever they would roast peppers in a giant wok then they would blend them up holy hell spicy air lol
Oct 27, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By roast I mean they would use whole spicy red peppers that where dried with salt the salt was spicy they would keep off to the side
Oct 27, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was quite the process
Oct 27, 2019 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I learned a lot there
Oct 27, 2019 9:28 AM - kenenthk: The chinese are pissed off at mexico enough for using g their rise we dont need them at us 
Oct 27, 2019 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Rice*
Oct 27, 2019 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: different dough, i picked the ones that looked the most like the ones i'm used to getting in singapore
Oct 27, 2019 9:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like super flaky dough it's too messy
Oct 27, 2019 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: the dough on those is soft and a bit crispy, buttery and nice
Oct 27, 2019 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuggghhh like 1 hour early to the range lol
Oct 27, 2019 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always first isn't always best
Oct 27, 2019 2:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yo guys
Oct 27, 2019 2:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: should i panic
Oct 27, 2019 2:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: i think i've gotten a SS RAM kit
Oct 27, 2019 2:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: which doesn't work with the Ryzen 3600?
Oct 27, 2019 2:19 PM - GamerzHell9137: This is so confusing
Oct 27, 2019 3:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: damn this sucks ass
Oct 27, 2019 3:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: why is this like a damn lotery
Oct 27, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? Shouldn't matter if it's ss or ds
Oct 27, 2019 3:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: people say it doesn't boot at all
Oct 27, 2019 3:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: or that XMP doesn't work
Oct 27, 2019 3:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: and v 4.32 is some kind of weird one too
Oct 27, 2019 3:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: like its known that 5.x is Hynix
Oct 27, 2019 3:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: and 4.31 is Samsung
Oct 27, 2019 3:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: but nobody knows what 4.32 are
Oct 27, 2019 3:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: some people say its some old samsung die which is bad or something?
Oct 27, 2019 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What people? Lol. I've never heard that ever. Sounds more like people who have other issues trying to blame it on random bs
Oct 27, 2019 3:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: if you google CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 ver 4.32 everyone's complaning
Oct 27, 2019 3:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: and on the page where i bought it some people say that they bought the ram and it forces them to use at 2133 Mhz and no XMP
Oct 27, 2019 3:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: even if the BIOS of the mobo are updated
Oct 27, 2019 3:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: nobody says if its 4.32 tho because it seems everyone gets different versions
Oct 27, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still don't see people having actual issues with the RAM sticks themselves, just with some mobos and XMP issues
Oct 27, 2019 3:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: and there's like fucking 5 versions of the RAM holy ass
Oct 27, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You will literally have no problems, I guarantee it
Oct 27, 2019 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With Ryzen, really the only thing you have to pay attention to is the frequency and CAS, literally nothing else matters lol
Oct 27, 2019 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can be Hynix or Samsung or Micron or a wet sloppy shit, shouldn't make any difference really
Oct 27, 2019 3:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'll take your word for it then because i don't really wanna deal with it, its a huge process to get this back now and such a hassle for everyone
Oct 27, 2019 3:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: stupid ass thing
Oct 27, 2019 3:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: legit sitting here and goggling, only made me paranoid and bothered lol
Oct 27, 2019 3:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: goggling for 2 hours*
Oct 27, 2019 3:51 PM - GamerzHell9137: if it doesn't work i'll let the world burn
Oct 27, 2019 3:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: i ain't gonna die but i hella know family members are gonna be pissed as fuck (i don't even understand why they care about me spending my money and fucking up in the process, probably just loving to say "I told you!" lol)
Oct 27, 2019 3:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: so fuck it
Oct 27, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BIOS version matters for RAM agesa
Oct 27, 2019 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Helped fix a lot of issues I had with my RAM and XMP
Oct 27, 2019 3:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: the mobo is updated to the latest version
Oct 27, 2019 3:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's what the shop said
Oct 27, 2019 3:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: so AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA
Oct 27, 2019 4:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: or AGESA 1.0.0.3 AB
Oct 27, 2019 4:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: dunno if ABBA is beta or not, did they go for it or not
Oct 27, 2019 4:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: they haven't said to what version it got updated but i've told them and they told to me that the mobo is on latest bios version
Oct 27, 2019 4:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: and sticking the ram into the mobo
Oct 27, 2019 4:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: don't you need to set it to 1 and 3rd slot for Ryzen?
Oct 27, 2019 4:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: or is it how the motherboard manufacturer says?
Oct 27, 2019 4:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: the Giga one says 1 and 2
Oct 27, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 and 4 usually
Oct 27, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Mobo manufacturers can change it
Oct 27, 2019 4:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: 2 DIMM: Supports one pair of modules inserted into the same color slots as one pair of Dual-channel memory configuration. Install the modules into DDR4_1, DDR4_2 for bettercompatibility.
Oct 27, 2019 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Follow the manual lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That...doesn't sound right lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I learned the hard way for me it was 2 and 4
Oct 27, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically always 2 and 4 lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say I've used any Mobo that doesn't do 2 and 4
Oct 27, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 and 3 worked but in single channel mode
Oct 27, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably more compatible?
Oct 27, 2019 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I was able to hit higher speeds that way before the BIOS updates fixed XMP then 2 4 kicked all kinds of ass
Oct 27, 2019 4:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: that's from the manuals https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_b450-aorus-pro_matisse_190828.pdf
Oct 27, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting
Oct 27, 2019 4:20 PM - GamerzHell9137: this dude here has used slot 2 and 4 tho with the mobo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6AU86Iz3dU&t=45s
Oct 27, 2019 4:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: literally everyone is installing in 2 and 4 on youtube
Oct 27, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume it's setup so it's like "B1 A1 B2 A2", so when they say "1 and 2" they mean "A1 and A2"
Oct 27, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's probably what's written on the mobo itself
Oct 27, 2019 4:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ahhh yes
Oct 27, 2019 4:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: DDR4_4 then 2 then 3 then 1
Oct 27, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In case I forget to write it down, I'm starting the battery test for the Pi GB thing RIGHT NOW
Oct 27, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Using PS1 games
Oct 27, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 27, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here we go 1-2 hour battery life
Oct 27, 2019 4:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: oof
Oct 27, 2019 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, it might be less than that since PS1 games are much more demanding than what they expect you to run LOL
Oct 27, 2019 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should pop my Pi Zero W in this as well, to get a decent comparison actually lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, PS1 games on a 3.2" screen is top notch
Oct 27, 2019 4:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: pi emulation is cool but
Oct 27, 2019 4:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: ps vita is doing pretty damn good job for a emulation station
Oct 27, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked using my Vita as an emulation machine, worked pretty well
Oct 27, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with the Switch hacked I've haven't used my Vita for emulation in a good long while lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I haven't used the Switch either lol
Oct 27, 2019 4:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: true
Oct 27, 2019 4:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: Switch is better now
Oct 27, 2019 4:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: tho i think i still woulduse Vita over it
Oct 27, 2019 4:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: especially if i'm going somehwere
Oct 27, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vita is more comfortable to use over long periods, and is actually portable
Oct 27, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 27, 2019 4:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: if they add hardware acceleration and the native vita resolution PSP emulation on it
Oct 27, 2019 4:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: its gonna be great
Oct 27, 2019 4:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: sis is gonna snap
Oct 27, 2019 4:57 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm waiting for that PSP native vita reso thing tho
Oct 27, 2019 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's been like 45 minutes now and the software battery indicator still says the battery is full...so either that's a good sign and battery life is actually better than they advertise, or their battery indicator is broken 
Oct 27, 2019 5:13 PM - GamerzHell9137: rip
Oct 27, 2019 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SoC is supposedly 65C though, that's pretty ok for being shoved in this small case with no heatsink or anything lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it is throttled so I guess that's why lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although it's apparently still running at 1.2ghz, that's fancy
Oct 27, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: what device tom?
Oct 27, 2019 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Pi3 A in the EZ GB thing
Oct 27, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: 65C sounds about right for a pi
Oct 27, 2019 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: might want to add a heatsink though
Oct 27, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any heatsink that'd actually fit in this thing would probably offer negligible heat dissipation
Oct 27, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz there's like very little space
Oct 27, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually I'm pretty the Pi 3A is touching the PCB it's attached to lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they produce very little heat anyway
Oct 27, 2019 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: the heatsinks i have are no thicker than a single usb port
Oct 27, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: though one of the chips i put a heatsink on is underneath so that one there would probably not be room to put a heatsink on but the case i printed has a hole there
Oct 27, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Pi 3 doesn't thermal throttle until like 82C anyways, so 65 is relatively cool
Oct 27, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, been an hour so far and the indicator finally went down a tick. That's interesting, I was definitely expecting...less lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: pis don't consume as much power as they would have you believe with those 2.5 and 3A power adapters
Oct 27, 2019 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: how big is the battery?
Oct 27, 2019 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 2000mah
Oct 27, 2019 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think pis consume about 1A under max load, for older pis its even lower
Oct 27, 2019 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i ran a pi1 off a 600mA ac adapter but it wasn't very happy, it complained about low voltage
Oct 27, 2019 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tested this Pi 3A ages ago when I got it, IIRC it pulled like 950ma at full load. But then it wasn't being throttled by the power supply, whereas this is so not sure how much it's pulling 
Oct 27, 2019 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: worked perfectly fine though
Oct 27, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh that's reassuring, the battery indicator just went back to full now 
Oct 27, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't sound right
Oct 27, 2019 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It went back down after a couple minutes lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So their software battery indicator is shit quality I guess lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: the voltage drop is affected by power consumption, so there will always be some variance in the readings
Oct 27, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just run it off like 300 amps  lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 27, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Can the Pi run at 50Ghz,..... Lets try it!!!"
Oct 27, 2019 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could totally fit a bit chunky battery in this though if I wanted, would just have to get rid of their 3D printed battery holder mold thing
Oct 27, 2019 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some double sided tape would work for that
Oct 27, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has anyone tried as a dumb experiment LN2 cooled Pi?
Oct 27, 2019 5:59 PM - kenenthk: These rotors are heavy as shit
Oct 27, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.geek.com/chips/raspberry-pi-proven-to-be-stable-when-submerged-in-liquid-nitrogen-1555235/
Oct 27, 2019 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk didn't you order the carbon fiber ones ? lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:01 PM - kenenthk: I got scitto or whatever it's called didnt look like they in included grease either
Oct 27, 2019 6:02 PM - kenenthk: SCITOO Brakes Rotors 2pcs Front Drilled Slotted Discs Brake Rotors Brakes Kit fit 2003-2008 Pontiac Vibe,2005-2010 Scion tC,2000-2005 Toyota Celica,2003-2008 Toyota Corolla,2003-2008 Toyota Matrix https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076P8W2MH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_CUDTDbGEABZ20
Oct 27, 2019 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Brake Pads,ECCPP 4pcs Front Ceramic Disc Brake Pads Kits fit for 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 Pontiac Vibe,2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 Toyota Corolla,2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 Toyota Matrix https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077QGPQ47/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_2UDTDbBM28ZZ1
Oct 27, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah make sure you grease the entire rotor before you drive it... lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The grease helps you stop better 
Oct 27, 2019 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Good timing also looks looks like its snowing Wednesday
Oct 27, 2019 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32792018741.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6e333857nmyGIw&algo_pvid=2d90a274-06ae-4cdf-9b9c-6bb047c3e64e&algo_expid=2d90a274-06ae-4cdf-9b9c-6bb047c3e64e-8&btsid=5bf99040-4b63-4bfa-b747-47c55575c0f1&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_55 < I could probably this fucker in here lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2000mah->5000mah, much better 
Oct 27, 2019 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a motorcycle battery
Oct 27, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's gotta be portable ;O;
Oct 27, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What do those hoverboard things use? lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Segway arcade machine, get on it Tom you could be the next ben heck
Oct 27, 2019 6:08 PM - kenenthk: What you arent man in enough to hold a motorcycle battery one handed?
Oct 27, 2019 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Shove it in a custom fanny pack
Oct 27, 2019 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I combined this 1000 HP Hyabusa a Segway and this old Hang On arcade machine into the ultimate augmented reality video game!!!"
Oct 27, 2019 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Just use a tesla battery pack
Oct 27, 2019 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Make it more eco friendly
Oct 27, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Not responsible for lost limbs or mutilated bodies and or lost organs..."
Oct 27, 2019 6:11 PM - kenenthk: That's in Tesla's contract before you buy one
Oct 27, 2019 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: cheap trash 18650s
Oct 27, 2019 6:12 PM - kenenthk: You could wire up 2 kg hg2 batteries and have 6000 mah
Oct 27, 2019 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Lg hg2
Oct 27, 2019 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah you can get 4000mah 18650s
Oct 27, 2019 6:15 PM - kenenthk: They have 4k mah now? I thought it was just the nub tip ones which arent as reliable as flat top
Oct 27, 2019 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember the Sega portable ting in the 80's had a battery pack that was almost the size of a motorcycle one
Oct 27, 2019 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah just not for vape use
Oct 27, 2019 6:16 PM - kenenthk: I saw walmart sells 18650s but over priced and unreliable
Oct 27, 2019 6:17 PM - kenenthk: Like $15 for one pair lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats cheaper than here
Oct 27, 2019 6:19 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/1-Pcs-3-7-V-18650-4200-mAh-Li-ion-Rechargeable-Battery-for-Flashlight-Torch-Black/461792397
Oct 27, 2019 6:19 PM - kenenthk: At least with 8400 mah you could pro get half way through battletoads
Oct 27, 2019 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Battery powered Fleshlight
Oct 27, 2019 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/tsmc-fab-3nm-5nm-process-intel-samsung
Oct 27, 2019 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, nearly at the two hour mark and it only just ticked down to half battery
Oct 27, 2019 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3nm soon... Soon kenenthk your penis won't be the smallest man made object
Oct 27, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm impressed lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wonder why they're claiming only 1-2 hours on their product page 
Oct 27, 2019 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Stop obsessing over my dick psi
Oct 27, 2019 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god, the thing just took over my screen and told me the battery is getting low lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ok, so I guess it is 2 hours, it's just their software battery indicator isn't great lol
Oct 27, 2019 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it's nice they give you a big fat warning about it, so you can get a chance to save whatever you're doing 
Oct 27, 2019 6:38 PM - kenenthk: You got catfished
Oct 27, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, it's turning itself off now so I guess ~2 hours 20 minutes total
Oct 27, 2019 8:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hcxXwY6.jpg
Oct 27, 2019 9:20 PM - kenenthk: Why is that 18+ I wanted tits
Oct 27, 2019 9:20 PM - Veho: If you're under 18, no tits for you.
Oct 27, 2019 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AhFazN6.mp4
Oct 27, 2019 10:26 PM - kenenthk: I'm 81
Oct 27, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: the voltage curve from 100% to 0% isn't linear, it drops faster towards the end so that makes sense
Oct 27, 2019 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: they probably don't have a curve applied to the percentage
Oct 27, 2019 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: the cheapo chinese shit they're using probably doesn't have a consistent curve anyway lol
Oct 27, 2019 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 27, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/s6Y6F2W.jpg
Oct 27, 2019 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AWC2yjl.jpg
Oct 27, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/p2dNXbe.jpg
Oct 28, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o3uqhZ6
Oct 28, 2019 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtRO-9IyCgk
Oct 28, 2019 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/loZqSe0
Oct 28, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.landolakes.com/products/butter-spreads/extra-creamy-salted-butter/  Today
Oct 28, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Today's cooking pro tip
Oct 28, 2019 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best butter I have ever tasted hands down.
Oct 28, 2019 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally I could give a rats ass about butter, but made a burger tonight finished with that under the broiler... Best burger I have ever made 
Oct 28, 2019 2:54 AM - kenenthk: I bet you like butter
Oct 28, 2019 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not normally, I mean it's OK but literally could leave it off most stuff and I wouldn't care
Oct 28, 2019 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corn on the cob how ever or popcorn? yeah needs butter or forget it lol
Oct 28, 2019 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/66I5rMx
Oct 28, 2019 3:14 AM - kenenthk: At least Wish has my xmas shopping coveres
Oct 28, 2019 3:31 AM - kenenthk: Lol ref called a flag on a qb kneel
Oct 28, 2019 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OICg9SZ
Oct 28, 2019 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4P7cEgzBl8


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 29, 2019)

Oct 28, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gorokft.mp4
Oct 28, 2019 1:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: came in contact with CoolerMaster
Oct 28, 2019 1:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: they said the AM4 hit is gonna come in a month or so
Oct 28, 2019 1:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: but damn
Oct 28, 2019 1:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: 20 Euro for the kit
Oct 28, 2019 1:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: do i even wanna spend 20 euro so i can use the 212 Evo?
Oct 28, 2019 1:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh wait no
Oct 28, 2019 1:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: i don't need the backplate
Oct 28, 2019 1:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: so about 13 euro
Oct 28, 2019 1:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: i guess i'll suck it in
Oct 28, 2019 1:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: better than buying a new cooler
Oct 28, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IqHH9mq
Oct 28, 2019 2:04 PM - Veho: 
Oct 28, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XeRBdKV
Oct 28, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jgQY2X2
Oct 28, 2019 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz nah get a decent noctua its better
Oct 28, 2019 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 28, 2019 7:12 PM - kenenthk: Havent had KFC in a while they're shit still be good
Oct 28, 2019 7:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you play the KFC dating sim? 
Oct 28, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NBNAr3i.jpg
Oct 28, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BPEplnb.png
Oct 28, 2019 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Your mom played it
Oct 28, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QnbsWro.mp4
Oct 28, 2019 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Looked like my last break up
Oct 28, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9rtuh1qi040a8ux/Screenshot%202019-10-28%2015.21.35.png?dl=0
Oct 28, 2019 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just noticed this today
Oct 28, 2019 10:07 PM - kenenthk: My new me pretty hot and shes portable
Oct 28, 2019 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Mechanic
Oct 28, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: think the microsd that was in my phone is failing
Oct 28, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: lots of bad clusters
Oct 28, 2019 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: and got this in chkdsk "The disk does not have enough space to replace bad clusters"
Oct 28, 2019 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i looked at the files it replaced bad clusters in before that and they seem to be uncorrupted so there should be a way to recover those last few unreadable files
Oct 28, 2019 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: before that error*
Oct 28, 2019 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: its just some pictures probably nothing important but i will be full formatting this card afterwards and running h2testw on it before i put switch android on it to test out so i do want to get all the data off it first
Oct 28, 2019 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Stop buying sd cards from china
Oct 28, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey where else can I get a 8TB MicroSD card for 8 dollars? No where that's where 
Oct 28, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just backed up every ROM and OS on my system to one MicroSD card  lol
Oct 28, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday that wont be funny but for a few more years it wont be possible  lol
Oct 28, 2019 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Apparently my wheels are so rusted the tire and calipers wont come off
Oct 28, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to put her down
Oct 28, 2019 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *pulls out gun*
Oct 28, 2019 11:46 PM - kenenthk: Saving that for my mechanic
Oct 29, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 29, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mechanic will say "Time of death is 3:15 PM call it."
Oct 29, 2019 2:07 AM - kenenthk: Wow dolphins are actually beating the Steelers
Oct 29, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go Florida lol
Oct 29, 2019 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After the game Florida Man is going smoke crack and shit on the end zone while singing the star spangled banner
Oct 29, 2019 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Nevermind
Oct 29, 2019 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Ew theres going to be a mt dew peach
Oct 29, 2019 3:18 AM - kenenthk: At this point I'm rooting for the dolp just to win one game


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 30, 2019)

Oct 29, 2019 7:02 AM - Ericthegreat: I think I had the mountain dew peach at KFC a few months ago
Oct 29, 2019 7:02 AM - Ericthegreat: it wasnt that bad
Oct 29, 2019 7:02 AM - Ericthegreat: but I hate mountain dew
Oct 29, 2019 7:44 AM - kenenthk: You know you're tired when you go to mcdonalds at 2:30 am and order a whopper
Oct 29, 2019 8:14 AM - Veho: If you have the energy to go to an eatery in the first place, you're not that tired.
Oct 29, 2019 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Explain drunk drivers
Oct 29, 2019 8:48 AM - Veho: They're drunk, not tired.
Oct 29, 2019 9:01 AM - Veho: Tired drivers are in a ditch where they crashed because they were tired.
Oct 29, 2019 9:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: its a 128gb sandisk i bought it in norway but its like 3-4 years old
Oct 29, 2019 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: today marks the 50 year anniversary of the first ever message sent over the internet
Oct 29, 2019 2:03 PM - Veho: "send nudes"
Oct 29, 2019 2:18 PM - Flame: 8==============================================================D
Oct 29, 2019 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8============D
Oct 29, 2019 2:31 PM - Flame: i win
Oct 29, 2019 2:56 PM - DinohScene: ( . Y . )
Oct 29, 2019 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: your dick appears to be cut in half
Oct 29, 2019 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: might wanna get that checked
Oct 29, 2019 3:21 PM - Flame: its fine here
Oct 29, 2019 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Dicks
Oct 29, 2019 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Already starting to snow here
Oct 29, 2019 4:37 PM - Veho: Is it snowing dicks?
Oct 29, 2019 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Apparently
Oct 29, 2019 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Hope it snows in Halloween do little fucks wont knock on my door
Oct 29, 2019 5:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: ken's that annoying gay neighbour that hates kids
Oct 29, 2019 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kids are great with BBQ sauce!
Oct 29, 2019 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you're fucking kidding me
Oct 29, 2019 6:47 PM - Veho: Better than that other kind of neighbour that likes kids a little too much.
Oct 29, 2019 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one likes kids at best they tolerate them or like Veho said like them too much
Oct 29, 2019 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Which would probably be gamerz
Oct 29, 2019 8:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: Ew
Oct 29, 2019 8:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: and no u ken
Oct 29, 2019 9:05 PM - kenenthk: How when I'm so infatu with your mum
Oct 29, 2019 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-vCpc5zi9s
Oct 29, 2019 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Do you want to hide your sexuality from college administrators? Do you want to download huge amounts of pirated content with a very low risk of being found out? Are you planning an assassination and want to hide your tracks? Then you need ███ VPN, the best choice for gays, pirates, assassins, and gay pirate assassins.
Oct 29, 2019 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Borderlands.3-CODEX
Oct 29, 2019 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ayyyy
Oct 29, 2019 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDQEoe6ZWY
Oct 29, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom buy it we can play together 
Oct 30, 2019 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Ipconfig for mp
Oct 30, 2019 12:19 AM - GamerzHell9137: >Do you want to hide your sexuality from college administrators?< Lmao
Oct 30, 2019 12:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: gay pirate assassins lmao
Oct 30, 2019 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Ugay


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 31, 2019)

Oct 30, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yay I have a new trainee all night lol
Oct 30, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is cool 
Oct 30, 2019 4:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Remember Psi, you also have a wife. 
Oct 30, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://alutiiqcareers.silkroad.com/
Oct 30, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 30, 2019 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.boredpanda.com/hilarious-florida-man-headings/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
Oct 30, 2019 7:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/jdwitherspoon/status/1189417072142376960 
Oct 30, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: You can't embed tweets here.
Oct 30, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skeet skeet tweet tweet lol
Oct 30, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tweaktown.com/?url=https://www.tweaktown.com/news/68455/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-more-vram-way-faster-cheaper/index.html
Oct 30, 2019 8:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G1UGXuW.jpg
Oct 30, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LSR4EY4.jpg
Oct 30, 2019 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: it does that automatically Veho
Oct 30, 2019 11:19 AM - Veho: Who does the what now?
Oct 30, 2019 11:20 AM - Veho: https://twitter.com/big_ben_clock/status/1155795112192028673
Oct 30, 2019 11:20 AM - Veho: 
Oct 30, 2019 11:21 AM - Veho: Wow, the system automatically fucks up your posts. Neat.
Oct 30, 2019 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know right
Oct 30, 2019 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i posted a bug report but no one cares
Oct 30, 2019 11:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fOqObk8.mp4
Oct 30, 2019 11:36 AM - Skelletonike: Karma <3
Oct 30, 2019 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: guy's fucking lucky he didn't fall off and get ran over by the guy behind
Oct 30, 2019 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Psi in charge of a female? Let's not hope he makes the same mistakes
Oct 30, 2019 1:58 PM - kenenthk: https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/10/29/us/ice-taco-truck-trnd/index.html?r=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F lol
Oct 30, 2019 2:25 PM - KuranKu: ...
Oct 30, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/fXCnYwy
Oct 30, 2019 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 30, 2019 2:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cool. I see a blue name in shoutbox 
Oct 30, 2019 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i posted a bug report but no one cares < IIRC it's because it's difficult to fix because of the way the plugin works. It's setup site-wide, so any Tweet link in any post, blog, question, review, etc etc is auto-embedded for ease of use. Not a problem on the actual forums and posts, since you want to embed stuff there, but in the Shitbox embedding is disabled so it breaks
Oct 30, 2019 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And embedding on the shitbox is disabled cuz people kept embedding huge images and softcore porn, so it was disabled for good
Oct 30, 2019 3:27 PM - Skelletonike: softcore? pff
Oct 30, 2019 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: should be possible to add a check for what page the code is running on no?
Oct 30, 2019 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: it wasn't because of that theme changing exploit?
Oct 30, 2019 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh wait that was on IPB wasn't it
Oct 30, 2019 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: was kinda funny
Oct 30, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, I don't know how the plugin works
Oct 30, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It could be a shitty basic plugin
Oct 30, 2019 4:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/233146675514?norover=1&mpt=[CACHEBUSTER]&ff5=2016116828&ff8=72989409993&audid=aud-569589604208&device=m&ff7=gbatemp.net&siteid=0&ipn=admain2&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-155981-718216-3&mkcid=4&placement=520706&gclid=Cj0KCQjw6eTtBRDdARIsANZWjYYW5H8aw4sgNPA1MB6nF0U5qMS0Y1Fy6enH6sjumzi0FIPaR6OUPN8aAhi8EALw_wcB
Oct 30, 2019 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: even so, it's all PHP right?
Oct 30, 2019 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: PHP provides functions to do that
Oct 30, 2019 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: that's perfect for Psi 
Oct 30, 2019 4:12 PM - Joe88: borderlands 3 now cracked, go grab it
Oct 30, 2019 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: just need one with a hooker on it and one with blow and then he has the holy trinity
Oct 30, 2019 4:16 PM - kenenthk: I mean I'm pretty they're using phpbb
Oct 30, 2019 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:12 PM - Joe88: borderlands 3 now cracked, go grab it < been sitting on my seedbox since last night, but I'm already 20gb over my 1tb data cap with Comcrap so have to wait until the 1st to grab it  
Oct 30, 2019 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Ha
Oct 30, 2019 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Stop downloading porn
Oct 30, 2019 5:16 PM - kenenthk: The new shield looks like a sex toy
Oct 30, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: everything is a dildo if you're brave enough
Oct 30, 2019 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/B9DkRA4
Oct 30, 2019 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: link doesn't work Psi
Oct 30, 2019 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi this is perfect for you https://www.ebay.com/i/233146675514...5qMS0Y1Fy6enH6sjumzi0FIPaR6OUPN8aAhi8EALw_wcB
Oct 30, 2019 7:20 PM - Joe88: broken link
Oct 30, 2019 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha damn it must have been deleted by ebay
Oct 30, 2019 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi must be broken today
Oct 30, 2019 7:46 PM - kenenthk: My link works
Oct 30, 2019 7:46 PM - kenenthk: Lrn2linknoob
Oct 30, 2019 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're right
Oct 30, 2019 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi this is perfect for you (and disregard the last one) https://www.ebay.com/i/233146675514?norover=1&mpt=[CACHEBUSTER]&ff5=2016116828&ff8=72989409993&audid=aud-569589604208&device=m&ff7=gbatemp.net&siteid=0&ipn=admain2&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-155981-718216-3&mkcid=4&placement=520706&gclid=Cj0KCQjw6eTtBRDdARIsANZWjYYW5H8aw4sgNPA1MB6nF0U5qMS0Y1Fy6enH6sjumzi0FIPaR6OUPN8aAhi8EALw_wcB
Oct 31, 2019 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Oct 31, 2019 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: true
Oct 31, 2019 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i blame Shadow
Oct 31, 2019 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Jerking off to your shadows egotistical
Oct 31, 2019 1:43 AM - kenenthk: And gay
Oct 31, 2019 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing wrong with gay as long as you happy lol
Oct 31, 2019 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me I wish I could be gay.. women are expensive lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 1, 2019)

Oct 31, 2019 4:02 AM - kenenthk: You're like t0 theres still time
Oct 31, 2019 4:14 AM - kenenthk: 50
Oct 31, 2019 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I think I'm pretty set in my ways lol
Oct 31, 2019 6:32 AM - kenenthk: Try gamers I hear his booties pretty loose now days 
Oct 31, 2019 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/liyu73pu2qv31.png
Oct 31, 2019 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Except you can use like any controller on pcs now
Oct 31, 2019 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Hell you could probably 1v1 with a numpad
Oct 31, 2019 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Fucking dickholes only liquor shops that deliver are literally like 20 miles out of my range
Oct 31, 2019 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/AC9Gln1
Oct 31, 2019 8:12 AM - kenenthk: A smart man wouldve kept it on
Oct 31, 2019 8:16 AM - Veho: kybrd and mouse for PS3: https://i0.wp.com/media.criticalhit.net//2015/07/Horitactical.jpg
Oct 31, 2019 8:16 AM - Veho: GET IT CUZ IT'S NOT A FULL KEYBOARD CORAL
Oct 31, 2019 8:46 AM - kenenthk: D pad kills
Oct 31, 2019 8:53 AM - Veho: Wouldn't be a proper controller without a D-pad.
Oct 31, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/koyilZg
Oct 31, 2019 9:00 AM - Veho: http://purplegrain.com/
Oct 31, 2019 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/awesome/I670i1n
Oct 31, 2019 9:14 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 31, 2019 9:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0BkB6K2.mp4
Oct 31, 2019 9:27 AM - Skelletonike: Today is a good day. Halloween and Payday. <3
Oct 31, 2019 9:34 AM - Skelletonike: And those are some really perfect cuts. =O
Oct 31, 2019 9:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z88BeH9.jpg
Oct 31, 2019 9:37 AM - Veho: I get paid on the 15th  -_-
Oct 31, 2019 9:37 AM - Veho: So I'm kinda sorta broke for the next two weeks.
Oct 31, 2019 9:39 AM - Skelletonike: Ouch
Oct 31, 2019 9:39 AM - Skelletonike: How come it's on the 15th?
Oct 31, 2019 9:42 AM - Veho: That's when we get paid, on the 15th each month.
Oct 31, 2019 9:44 AM - Veho: But I had to get my car registered this month, plus some other expenses, and the money went poof a little sooner than it usually does.
Oct 31, 2019 9:56 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/1EomjgN9NU8 typical kansas drivers
Oct 31, 2019 10:05 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJe3cdM7f1c
Oct 31, 2019 11:03 AM - Skelletonike: My spending money usually goes poof in the first half of the month. And then I spend the latter half counting cents. .<
Oct 31, 2019 11:45 AM - kenenthk: Luigis mansion 3 looks pretty good
Oct 31, 2019 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the drapes or the sex dungeon makes it look good
Oct 31, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's haunted from all the hookers Luigi killed
Oct 31, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Him capturing the ghosts is just him trying to cover up his crimes
Oct 31, 2019 1:42 PM - Veho: The ghosts aren't real, they're just hallucinations brought on by guilt.
Oct 31, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would explain how a vacuum cleaner could catch a ghost lol
Oct 31, 2019 2:22 PM - kenenthk: The green ones are Luigi's splooges
Oct 31, 2019 2:49 PM - Flame: its halloween. time to pretend im not home.
Oct 31, 2019 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Would you really wanna be around a bunch of whine breats out...wait technically you already are right now 
Oct 31, 2019 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Whiney*
Oct 31, 2019 3:02 PM - kenenthk: And also brats*
Oct 31, 2019 3:03 PM - Skelletonike: Even though we don't really celebrate it over here, I love halloween
Oct 31, 2019 3:04 PM - Skelletonike: Although since I work now, all I can do is bring ties with skulls instead of my usual ones (welp, although I do wear ties with skulls to work quite frequently)
Oct 31, 2019 3:04 PM - Skelletonike: And my brain is nearly friend and I repeated words. Oh well.
Oct 31, 2019 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Be a thug and come in full Jason gear
Oct 31, 2019 3:09 PM - Skelletonike: Well, some female coworkers suggested that I should have brought my cape, since I usually wear a vest and a shirt.
Oct 31, 2019 3:09 PM - Skelletonike: It'd be a bit strange though.
Oct 31, 2019 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Did you say I'll be your superhero anytime?
Oct 31, 2019 3:10 PM - Flame: ken you should be a ghost where nobody see you and gives two shits about you..... wait technically you already are right now 
Oct 31, 2019 3:11 PM - Skelletonike: nope
Oct 31, 2019 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Guess ghosts are real if you're willing to respond
Oct 31, 2019 3:11 PM - kenenthk: You missed your chance
Oct 31, 2019 3:12 PM - Skelletonike: There are specal people who think they talk with ghosts. YOu could very well be an imaginary friend.
Oct 31, 2019 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Just dont imaginary rape me thx
Oct 31, 2019 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Like flame would enjoy doing
Oct 31, 2019 3:15 PM - Flame: is that your fantasy ken
Oct 31, 2019 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Ghosts can tap into people's minds you know
Oct 31, 2019 3:24 PM - Skelletonike: I guess free candies while at work on Halloween is bad for the cavities. z.z
Oct 31, 2019 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Nah rsck up that dental insurance
Oct 31, 2019 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Rack
Oct 31, 2019 7:10 PM - kenenthk: https://v.redd.it/s7rikrfqowv31/audio
Oct 31, 2019 7:10 PM - kenenthk: Theres that $1500 eminem track fans paid for lol
Oct 31, 2019 8:25 PM - Ericthegreat: Looking this up, it seems that he also sold bricks/timber from his 1964(?) Home for $1500
Oct 31, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: still cheaper than anything from Supreme
Nov 1, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuV52ydBfU
Nov 1, 2019 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Did you watch my video psi
Nov 1, 2019 1:11 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Stoney-Patch-Mylar-Resealable-3-5g-Packaging-ONLY-Free-Shipping-/264422752275?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10&var=564070018902
Nov 1, 2019 2:26 AM - puss2puss: Meeeaaaowwww.. hApPy HaLLoWeEn everyone! spill those guts and crack-open those beautiful skulls!
Nov 1, 2019 2:31 AM - kenenthk: This Halloweens been kinda crappy
Nov 1, 2019 2:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.insider.com/bride-groom-order-dominos-pizza-wedding-meal-cornwall-uk-2019-10 lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No trainee tonight  I am sad lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have been better pizza Domino's is icky to me
Nov 1, 2019 3:12 AM - kenenthk: I like me a good red baron
Nov 1, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For a wedding I would have went with Poppa Johns or Little Caesars or Pizza Hut
Nov 1, 2019 3:13 AM - kenenthk: It's just a bit less shittier than totinos
Nov 1, 2019 3:13 AM - kenenthk: In general
Nov 1, 2019 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk red barons is OK if you add more sauce cheese and toppings yourself lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:14 AM - kenenthk: But it's like $3.50 it's like a $5 happy ending
Nov 1, 2019 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol toothless Asian women are the best  lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:15 AM - kenenthk: I cant stand movies that get quiet then loud randomly
Nov 1, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there a setting on your TV for that?
Nov 1, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have that setting on 2 of my TVs but it only kind of sort of works
Nov 1, 2019 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about automatic sound leveling
Nov 1, 2019 3:17 AM - kenenthk: I got a crappy hisense that turns its self off randomly
Nov 1, 2019 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Take it back to Walmart and yell a lot then say your going to call corporate in Bentonville sometimes that works lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:18 AM - kenenthk: It's like 2 years old now
Nov 1, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine just yell louder
Nov 1, 2019 3:19 AM - kenenthk: Wish I wouldve waited because theres good 50 inches for like 250 now
Nov 1, 2019 3:19 AM - kenenthk: Pisses off the neighbors but then again me taking a shit pisses them off cause theres like 0 soundproofing in these apartmentd
Nov 1, 2019 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heheheh I'll give you 5 inches 10 times lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:20 AM - kenenthk: Had like a pounds worth of taco meat that just came out and heard them say holy shit
Nov 1, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was at Walmart the other day I want to say 400 and it was a 4K smart TV and 55 or 65 inches
Nov 1, 2019 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blew my mind I remember when 1080P plasma 40 inch TVs where like 5000 dollars
Nov 1, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol walls thin enough for them to smell what the rock had for dinner?
Nov 1, 2019 3:23 AM - kenenthk: I should of said it felt holy too
Nov 1, 2019 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2019 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Latinx is a race? Never heard of it
Nov 1, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My CPU cooler was sent from China on the 13th still not here 
Nov 1, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Latin X is that like Taco flavored ecstasy?
Nov 1, 2019 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ghacks.net/2019/10/30/ultracopier-is-an-open-source-file-copying-tool-for-windows-macos-and-linux/
Nov 1, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to test this out.... I can't imagine it's that much faster


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 2, 2019)

Nov 1, 2019 4:02 AM - kenenthk: Why did you ignore my video psi
Nov 1, 2019 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-principal-holocaust-comments-fired.amp
Nov 1, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work right now kenenthk when I get home for sure I'll watch it lol
Nov 1, 2019 4:10 AM - kenenthk: Show your guests
Nov 1, 2019 4:11 AM - kenenthk: I applied for night stock at target
Nov 1, 2019 4:27 AM - kenenthk: Got the shield tv app is buggy I can still feel it vibrate when I close the app
Nov 1, 2019 4:33 AM - kenenthk: And teatv keeps getting shittier with load times
Nov 1, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nintendosoup.com/nintendo-pledges-to-continue-supporting-the-3ds-despite-plunging-sales/amp/
Nov 1, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Teatv is pretty bad from what I have headd
Nov 1, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heard lol
Nov 1, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pink Kodi add-on is the latest thingy
Nov 1, 2019 4:37 AM - kenenthk: Any new apps
Nov 1, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use Tubi TV and Pluto TV they work great are legal and will never be taken down lol
Nov 1, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also buy Netflix and YouTube TV and Amazon
Nov 1, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Philo lol
Nov 1, 2019 4:39 AM - kenenthk: I like my apks
Nov 1, 2019 4:40 AM - kenenthk: I have amazon prime but their videos suck
Nov 1, 2019 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All those are APKs
Nov 1, 2019 4:43 AM - kenenthk: You're moms an apk
Nov 1, 2019 4:43 AM - kenenthk: Only good thing about prime video is early avgn episodes
Nov 1, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Nov 1, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/aorus-gen4-aic-ssd-8tb
Nov 1, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should boot up in less than 1 second lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.businessinsider.com/chick-fil-a-cant-celebrate-national-sandwich-day-sunday-2019-10
Nov 1, 2019 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Sure for another $400
Nov 1, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Nov 1, 2019 5:07 AM - kenenthk: My pc boots up in 10seconds, wanna shed another half a second? Put in half your paycheck for it
Nov 1, 2019 5:09 AM - kenenthk: Glad I grew up in the 90s where i actually had to wait for shit to get done i get it but the amount of money people put in just to get things done quicker is getting redicouls
Nov 1, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamesradar.com/castlevania-cube-is-the-perfect-retro-halloween-treat/
Nov 1, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the 80s we had instant boot... But long as multi minutes load times
Nov 1, 2019 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Play goulash n goblins on that let me know how it works
Nov 1, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.slashgear.com/diablo-4-leak-has-good-news-for-diablo-2-fans-31598064/amp/
Nov 1, 2019 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I watched the video it made me motion sick lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32972546312&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=7544amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1572128497089
Nov 1, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for that one 
Nov 1, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wants it my precious lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Filthy Asianses trickses us!!! Lol (just kidding they are clean and didn't trick me lol)
Nov 1, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anything I bet customs here is busy checking to see if it's a bomb  it is not I just need it to cool my PC lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Code black?
Nov 1, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually a bomb threat lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on where you work the color codes are different sometimes
Nov 1, 2019 5:28 AM - kenenthk: Racist
Nov 1, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Code grey here is a violent person code silver is an active shooter orange is chemical spill black is bomb and there are more lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: I really hope this vape rally bombs in DC just for the lulz
Nov 1, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If some of the Vapes explode in peoples pockets that could be kinda funny
Nov 1, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn into a pants off dance off
Nov 1, 2019 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Or idiots blowing massive clouds in the fbis face would be entertaining
Nov 1, 2019 5:32 AM - kenenthk: https://dfourdesigns.com/products/i-quit-smoking-using-t-shirt?_pos=2&_sid=bb36f5f66&_ss=r
Nov 1, 2019 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they might end up eating cock meat sandwichs at gitmo lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:32 AM - kenenthk: How to get away from the secret service, blow vapor in their face
Nov 1, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you end up in a helicopter headed to Cuba lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:33 AM - kenenthk: If no one shows up I cant wait for the meme to start
Nov 1, 2019 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Look at how storm area 51 turned out
Nov 1, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just blowing smoke lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Americans are legit pussies when it comes ot enforcement
Nov 1, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well millions showed up but the men in Black just made everyone forget
Nov 1, 2019 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Women in black thank you
Nov 1, 2019 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Its 2019 be more sensitive yeah fuck
Nov 1, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol only that one time I was under cover 
Nov 1, 2019 5:36 AM - kenenthk: We got freaking weblinks turning gay now
Nov 1, 2019 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Be sensitive
Nov 1, 2019 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol momma says gay is as gay does lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:37 AM - kenenthk: 2020 you can be an outright prick but not in 2019
Nov 1, 2019 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Momma also said life is like a box of fudge you can only pack so much in there.
Nov 1, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: At least we know kids born in 2000 are legal now 
Nov 1, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 the year of perfect vision
Nov 1, 2019 5:39 AM - kenenthk: 2020 will just be more useless sluts aborting babies
Nov 1, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just need to live to 2050 that sounds like a good year to die in lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Assuming radioactive cannibal mutants don't eat me before then
Nov 1, 2019 5:40 AM - kenenthk: I just want 500k in my bank to where I can buy a house for 300k and maybe a tesla
Nov 1, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: By 50 100k should last unless you're stupid like psi that would blow it on meth and HIV whores
Nov 1, 2019 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey it's not blowing if it's a profession
Nov 1, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Bubba's sandwhich isnt a profession
Nov 1, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: I forgot to add low wedges chinese workers
Nov 1, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000199022010.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.139671.0&scm_id=1007.18500.139671.0&scm-url=1007.18500.139671.0&pvid=359ce679-8fee-4843-93b5-10c7f3748931&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.139671.0,pvid:359ce679-8fee-4843-93b5-10c7f3748931&spm=a2g0n.detail-amp.store-card.4000199022010&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924
Nov 1, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:49 AM - kenenthk: Lol 2.5
Nov 1, 2019 6:00 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/q2CdBFA98SI love that case and the idea of magnetic connectors
Nov 1, 2019 6:02 AM - kenenthk: That'll be awesome for whenever the 3ds emulator decide to work
Nov 1, 2019 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000092289576.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.4000092289576&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=5120amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1572588201231
Nov 1, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those where made for you kenenthk lol
Nov 1, 2019 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32732894305.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.139671.0&scm_id=1007.18500.139671.0&scm-url=1007.18500.139671.0&pvid=988ac1db-f89c-43db-ad47-e9092bfd7b73&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.139671.0,pvid:988ac1db-f89c-43db-ad47-e9092bfd7b73&spm=a2g0n.detail-amp.sellerrecommend.32732894305&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c492
Nov 1, 2019 6:20 AM - kenenthk: Buy me them
Nov 1, 2019 6:30 AM - Veho: Only if you buy me Frozen 2 merch in return.
Nov 1, 2019 6:31 AM - kenenthk: So 2 frozen ice sickles
Nov 1, 2019 6:34 AM - Veho: Sickles?
Nov 1, 2019 6:34 AM - Veho: Only if you buy me an ice hammer to go with it.
Nov 1, 2019 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Pickles
Nov 1, 2019 6:42 AM - kenenthk: Ice and puckles
Nov 1, 2019 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33017182437.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.33017182437&aff_trace_key=5b83de13e54c4924a35a418f495047fc-1565923019473-08874-mun2n2V&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=848amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1572589823384
Nov 1, 2019 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thanos happy ending message glove, you should have gone for the head.. lol
Nov 1, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 more hours of boredom lol
Nov 1, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drs appointment at 3 see how much faster I'm dying lol
Nov 1, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I'm off tonight maybe play some borderlands 3
Nov 1, 2019 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go on AliExpress and just search for "hot" lol nsfw
Nov 1, 2019 7:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fgEIAfQ.png
Nov 1, 2019 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000144848836.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail
Nov 1, 2019 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see kenenthk wearing that lol
Nov 1, 2019 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/MSuiEmN
Nov 1, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ZGE56u4
Nov 1, 2019 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta get there before the beer sale is over lol
Nov 1, 2019 7:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lwwqYTa.mp4
Nov 1, 2019 7:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6vG6h0S.png
Nov 1, 2019 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Only if your daughter has me under control
Nov 1, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Y9AFFJk
Nov 1, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/Prank.html?searchType=mainSearch&keywords=Prank&shadingAction=&channel=direct
Nov 1, 2019 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Steveo?
Nov 1, 2019 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Included in every subway kids meal https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33045811605.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.33045811605&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=1753amp-dxVz1jmXH3RAWL2pZlDizw1572594744656
Nov 1, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/inspiring/93e58LZ
Nov 1, 2019 8:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HE3mDF4.mp4
Nov 1, 2019 8:42 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgflip.com/3eyqxr.jpg
Nov 1, 2019 8:42 AM - Veho: Or large turds.
Nov 1, 2019 8:42 AM - Veho: If you have diarrhea you can use the urinal.
Nov 1, 2019 8:44 AM - kenenthk: I do all my buisness in the urinal
Nov 1, 2019 8:44 AM - kenenthk: HR meetings as well
Nov 1, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: I do my diarrhea in HR meetings.
Nov 1, 2019 8:48 AM - kenenthk: This ones for psi https://i.imgur.com/eBS4Fin.jpg
Nov 1, 2019 8:49 AM - Veho: Dank.
Nov 1, 2019 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum ga e me the same reastion
Nov 1, 2019 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Reaction
Nov 1, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzyK0iUi9SU
Nov 1, 2019 8:51 AM - kenenthk: What happens when the pooch smells the cooch
Nov 1, 2019 9:33 AM - kenenthk: https://www.yourtango.com/2019329371/is-eminem-gay
Nov 1, 2019 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Lol
Nov 1, 2019 9:43 AM - Veho: Is Eminem guy?
Nov 1, 2019 10:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NMztzIl.jpg
Nov 1, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jasmin has had a rough night lol
Nov 1, 2019 10:21 AM - Veho: Tinkerbell is bleeding from the mouth.
Nov 1, 2019 10:22 AM - Veho: https://medium.com/@jeffmaysh/hysteria-high-how-demons-destroyed-the-miami-aerospace-academy-jeff-maysh-5a31b4770f29
Nov 1, 2019 10:25 AM - Veho: https://www.etsy.com/listing/548947618/arthur-berzinsh-raster-graphic-painting
Nov 1, 2019 11:20 AM - IncredulousP: well that's... interesting
Nov 1, 2019 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: wtl;dr
Nov 1, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: 
Nov 1, 2019 12:04 PM - Veho: lrn2read
Nov 1, 2019 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not reading an entire book on a backlit screen
Nov 1, 2019 12:20 PM - Veho: Or a medium length article 
Nov 1, 2019 12:20 PM - Veho: Can you ready anything longer than a tweet?
Nov 1, 2019 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sorry, you lost me after "than", your message was too long 
Nov 1, 2019 12:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9uUlBu3.png
Nov 1, 2019 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, no
Nov 1, 2019 12:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vut0Hld.mp4
Nov 1, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/3dYCINm
Nov 1, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, took like 45 minutes to unpack Borderlands 3 from the Fitgirl repack even on my 3600, and checking MD5 took a little over an hour cuz of so many damn big files 
Nov 1, 2019 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Lol 1st datacap reload back down to 1tb by the 7th
Nov 1, 2019 4:46 PM - Chary: muahahah no data caps anymore
Nov 1, 2019 4:47 PM - Chary: comcrap is dead to meeee
Nov 1, 2019 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to check and see if the "no data caps with 1gbps!" thing is still legit for Comcrap so I can upgrade to that lol
Nov 1, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $80 a month for 1gbps and potentially no data caps, or $100 a month for 200mbps and no data cap
Nov 1, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How the fuck does that work, Comcrap??
Nov 1, 2019 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking $50 extra a month for no data cap
Nov 1, 2019 4:53 PM - kenenthk: I t think I got 1tb with att
Nov 1, 2019 4:53 PM - kenenthk: People literally have google fiber like s city over so fuck them
Nov 1, 2019 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, ATT has 1TB, too
Nov 1, 2019 4:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm surp with my 6 months with att I've never had a full outage yet to where it bothered me
Nov 1, 2019 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Comcast was like once every 2 months
Nov 1, 2019 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have outages with Comcrap, and their support is actually half decent. But their prices are bullshit, along with their price hikes every year
Nov 1, 2019 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's either that or deal with ATT who straight up sold me a service that physically cannot exist at my address and then did nothing about it, so meh
Nov 1, 2019 4:56 PM - kenenthk: I was pay $50 a month for 100mb down which was fine becom one else lived with me
Nov 1, 2019 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Because
Nov 1, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay $50 for 200/10mbps down/up with Comcrap
Nov 1, 2019 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Lol we'll install a big ass antenna that wont work for an extra $100
Nov 1, 2019 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Overpriced as fuck, but I was paying ATT $50 a month for barely 50/10mbps, so beats that shit lol
Nov 1, 2019 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Then again I havent received a bill notice in the past 6 .months either so I either set up auto pay and forgot are I'll have a big disconnection notice soon and fucked up credit
Nov 1, 2019 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Which comcast already fucked me cause they renewed my contract without notice and was charging like 80 a month for 100 down so said fuck them and switched service
Nov 1, 2019 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why I pay the extra $10 a month for no contract
Nov 1, 2019 5:10 PM - Devin: RIP Ken.
Nov 1, 2019 5:10 PM - Devin: I'm on Comcast now and they're charging me $120 for uncapped 700mbps.
Nov 1, 2019 5:11 PM - Devin: Will be moving soon so I'll finally be able to switch to Spectrum.
Nov 1, 2019 5:13 PM - kenenthk: My credits already fucked went down to like 540 within the year lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Devin: fiber?
Nov 1, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can get 500/50 for about that much, cable internet
Nov 1, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i have no use for it, and 250 costs almost half as much
Nov 1, 2019 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 250/30
Nov 1, 2019 5:36 PM - kenenthk: I can wait a few hours for a torrent I remember getting torrents at the public library lol
Nov 1, 2019 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 1, 2019 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Aye burnsy is back
Nov 1, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are advertising 500/500 for 39.99 in my area now thinking about getting it lol
Nov 1, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay 29.99 for 100/100 now
Nov 1, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frontier FIOS seems to be kicking ass
Nov 1, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One month I downloaded a single file 3.6TB or something
Nov 1, 2019 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Shouldnt midget porn only be a gig
Nov 1, 2019 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Now teatv has my fucking shield in a bootloop
Nov 1, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Nov 1, 2019 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I landed an interview at the airport doing security
Nov 1, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much better pay and I get to back to my .40 
Nov 1, 2019 7:57 PM - kenenthk: Just be sure to yell at bomb when you can
Nov 1, 2019 7:57 PM - kenenthk: And no gloves on cavity searches
Nov 1, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look out terrorist here I come!!! Lol
Nov 1, 2019 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk gonna have to ask you to come over to this room...
Nov 1, 2019 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Psi as airport security now I now I can get my contraband in better move to flordia
Nov 1, 2019 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Don't stop till you hit the back of his teeth!"
Nov 1, 2019 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Swallowed weed in a condom? Spread them wider
Nov 1, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2019 8:08 PM - kenenthk: Got my pads and rotors all done that's nice
Nov 1, 2019 8:15 PM - kenenthk: Reasturants that close at random times piss me off
Nov 1, 2019 8:31 PM - Veho: Actual random times? Different time each day?
Nov 1, 2019 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Basically
Nov 1, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They close when they feel like it and usually do not last long
Nov 1, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poeple do not like to be disappointed
Nov 1, 2019 8:34 PM - kenenthk: It's a mom and pop shop
Nov 1, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still they don't last long
Nov 1, 2019 8:35 PM - kenenthk: Placed an order google said they were open tell 9 and they closed at 3 canceling it
Nov 1, 2019 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Bbq it is then
Nov 1, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo IV is looking good
Nov 1, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwJHhFuX-FI
Nov 1, 2019 8:49 PM - kenenthk: What diablo game does
Nov 1, 2019 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Doesn't
Nov 1, 2019 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: what the hell kind of time to close is 3
Nov 1, 2019 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's a diner by my house that's only open 6am-3pm
Nov 1, 2019 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it's also a mom and pop shop, pretty much run almost entirely by family members lol
Nov 1, 2019 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The owners homeschool their kids, so their kids work in the diner during the day and do school shit after lol
Nov 1, 2019 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice place, the food is like 10/10
Nov 1, 2019 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Owners are nice people, too. Used to give us free cinnamon rolls when we'd bring Tom BombaBabby lol
Nov 2, 2019 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like a Bob's burgers spin off
Nov 2, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus that's a schedule, not randomly closed. (Breakfast lunch it looks like)
Nov 2, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cinnamon rolls sounds so good  (try to keep away from bread at all)


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 3, 2019)

Nov 2, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDKB1bsdkL8
Nov 2, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just seen a solid black fox was cool
Nov 2, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My dog scared it off 
Nov 2, 2019 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUDxIHTxpeU
Nov 2, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts
Nov 2, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-g4FwZ7jqqVc/Xbb3Hv2gb1I/AAAAAAABIQc/r-f8TZnMkwIljRCgb7-i32AsrIQGZU2qwCLcBGAsYHQ/s1600/dominos-japan-halloween-roulette-pizza.jpg
Nov 2, 2019 8:31 AM - kenenthk: My car no longer sounds like my ex
Nov 2, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that could be good or bad lol
Nov 2, 2019 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd she sounded like a car that would be bad lol
Nov 2, 2019 9:40 AM - kenenthk: Breaks do feel a bit looser now dont know if that's normal
Nov 2, 2019 9:48 AM - kenenthk: Gas is $2.19 love my car only 20 bucks to fill it
Nov 2, 2019 12:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: AMD has already applied thermal paste to the cooler
Nov 2, 2019 12:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: i shouldn't put paste on the CPU then?
Nov 2, 2019 12:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: Or do you put thermal paste on both when nothing applie?
Nov 2, 2019 12:49 PM - GamerzHell9137: nothings applied*
Nov 2, 2019 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A little late, but _don't_ put more on lol
Nov 2, 2019 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gamerz: you might want to replace it with better thermal paste
Nov 2, 2019 2:11 PM - Veho: And don't do this: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q5JoUT5
Nov 2, 2019 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ Yeah, that's way too little paste!
Nov 2, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.redd.it/2l0ox4x7cym11.jpg < Should look like this 
Nov 2, 2019 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're missing a step
Nov 2, 2019 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to unscrew the 3 screws holding the latch mechanism in place, and put thermal paste underneath there too
Nov 2, 2019 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy my Dark Souls board game expansions showed up finally 
Nov 2, 2019 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: is the board game as hard as the actual game?
Nov 2, 2019 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, I've never been able to convince my group of friends who are into board games to play it 
Nov 2, 2019 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It basically just sits on a shelf, looking fancy with all my other Soulsborne stuff
Nov 2, 2019 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 2, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly you could play it by yourself
Nov 2, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's not fun, so meh lol
Nov 2, 2019 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks damn neat though
Nov 2, 2019 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: single player board games? never heard of that before
Nov 2, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are quite a few, usually those "RPG" board games can be played solo
Nov 2, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just few people do, cuz board games aren't fun by yourself lol
Nov 2, 2019 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah it sure doesn't sound very fun
Nov 2, 2019 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda like playing solitaire...
Nov 2, 2019 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: even though that's specifically a single player game, it's not exactly fun
Nov 2, 2019 4:13 PM - Ericzander: Or being alone with your thoughts. I hate that game.
Nov 2, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: true
Nov 2, 2019 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42dqiu5rXtU
Nov 2, 2019 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 2, 2019 8:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UhHFCuh.mp4
Nov 2, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: LOL
Nov 2, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho should probably NSFW tag that
Nov 2, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' naked news
Nov 2, 2019 9:20 PM - kenenthk: But there was no nudity
Nov 2, 2019 9:23 PM - kenenthk: https://www.thesun.co.uk/money/10265558/paid-eat-pizza-part-time-papa-johns/ lol
Nov 2, 2019 9:25 PM - kenenthk: Gotta be vegan to eat are heavy dairy pizza but we'll make you rich if you do
Nov 2, 2019 9:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NgK7EI1.jpg
Nov 2, 2019 9:38 PM - Veho: They're trying to tell us it's really a bong.
Nov 2, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Stop teaching kids what a bong is veho
Nov 2, 2019 9:39 PM - Veho: Teaching them what a dong is would get me arrested.
Nov 2, 2019 9:41 PM - kenenthk: It's only like 20 years
Nov 2, 2019 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Just dont apply to be a subway spokesperson
Nov 2, 2019 9:49 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/lHrGHiv.jpg
Nov 2, 2019 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: where does the pot go?
Nov 2, 2019 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Your butt
Nov 2, 2019 11:07 PM - Ericthegreat: I have to sign in to see that so not worth making a tumblr account
Nov 2, 2019 11:07 PM - Ericthegreat: errr imgur
Nov 2, 2019 11:08 PM - kenenthk: I dont?
Nov 2, 2019 11:09 PM - Ericthegreat: mustve just been marked nsfw
Nov 2, 2019 11:22 PM - IncredulousP: huh, opening the link in incognito made me not have to log in
Nov 2, 2019 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/9HZrOUv
Nov 2, 2019 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Whore
Nov 2, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fun
Nov 2, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are we playing word association? lol
Nov 3, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymuCK5KDxQM
Nov 3, 2019 12:15 AM - kenenthk: I tried that buddig meat
Nov 3, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not horrid but it's not good either... lol
Nov 3, 2019 12:17 AM - kenenthk: The corned beef tastes like salty bologna
Nov 3, 2019 12:36 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/qUg4IBj9M2o lol
Nov 3, 2019 1:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.8newsnow.com/weird-news/dominos-rolls-out-bubble-tea-pizza/ ew
Nov 3, 2019 1:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: Our European visitors are important to us.  This site is currently unavailable to visitors from the European Economic Area while we work to ensure your data is protected in accordance with applicable EU laws.
Nov 3, 2019 1:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: :|
Nov 3, 2019 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: those fuckers are never gonna do that
Nov 3, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/jqtbLnM.jpg
Nov 3, 2019 2:32 AM - Veho: Well? Does it work?
Nov 3, 2019 2:33 AM - kenenthk: It supports raspberry pi 6
Nov 3, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi hole
Nov 3, 2019 3:03 AM - Costello: hello
Nov 3, 2019 3:03 AM - Costello: hows life?
Nov 3, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heyhey 
Nov 3, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking great so far lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:10 AM - Costello: hi Psionic
Nov 3, 2019 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Costelllo hey hey hey 
Nov 3, 2019 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Multiple job offers all higher paying than the one I'm doing now.... Although this one lets me play captain and be on my phone...
Nov 3, 2019 3:17 AM - Costello: this is the oldest company recorded
Nov 3, 2019 3:20 AM - Costello: I love this game
Nov 3, 2019 3:20 AM - Costello: but what platform is it on? PC?
Nov 3, 2019 3:21 AM - Costello: one of my all time favorite games 
Nov 3, 2019 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Costello's psis been bad
Nov 3, 2019 3:23 AM - Devin: Lucky Psi. I've been job hunting and haven't had much luck myself.
Nov 3, 2019 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Also is temp hiring? I want 20 an hour pto full benefits and a healthy 401k
Nov 3, 2019 3:25 AM - Devin: Did you post your resume on somewhere like Indeed?
Nov 3, 2019 3:25 AM - kenenthk: IMDb actually
Nov 3, 2019 3:26 AM - kenenthk: Temp never gave me a call back through its hr department yet
Nov 3, 2019 3:28 AM - Devin: Must've been a casting for the porn.gbatemp.net site.
Nov 3, 2019 3:28 AM - kenenthk: What happened with Amazon devin?
Nov 3, 2019 3:29 AM - kenenthk: No tom manages hires for that subdomain I'd never get it 
Nov 3, 2019 3:29 AM - Devin: Nothing happened with Amazon. I get my degree in December and have been looking for something in my field that pays better.
Nov 3, 2019 3:29 AM - kenenthk: Well hell tell them I'm looking 
Nov 3, 2019 3:30 AM - Costello: My first ever game console
Nov 3, 2019 3:33 AM - Costello: What is this platform? never heard of it
Nov 3, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin I'm in security work it's all about networking making friends
Nov 3, 2019 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing the best job you can and kicking ass
Nov 3, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it seems like there is crazy demand right now for armed guards
Nov 3, 2019 3:35 AM - kenenthk: And cavity searches
Nov 3, 2019 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My specialty lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:36 AM - kenenthk: How many butts have you looked in so far
Nov 3, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well to be honest none but I have had hmmm 20+ offers and hundreds of offers from women to frisk lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Several women groping themselves on my behalf lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Must be a pretty alcoholic state
Nov 3, 2019 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Oh wait flordia
Nov 3, 2019 3:38 AM - kenenthk: I had a buddy move to Pensacola now hes into drugs and alcohol
Nov 3, 2019 3:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sounds about right for Florida
Nov 3, 2019 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did not enjoy the guy showing me his piercings....
Nov 3, 2019 3:40 AM - kenenthk: Arent you near Orlando
Nov 3, 2019 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drug addicts are so bad here they try to break into sharps disposal bins to inject random stuff
Nov 3, 2019 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I'm near Tampa lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:41 AM - kenenthk: I could of done that so easily at the hospital
Nov 3, 2019 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Dumb ass nurses throwing needles in the trash and iv bags
Nov 3, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like "oh look the bin where everyone throws away used needles.... I'm gonna shoot that stuff"
Nov 3, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They build them like safe drop boxes here I asked why they are made of 1/4 inch thick steel.... To keep the junkies out
Nov 3, 2019 3:46 AM - kenenthk: Nurses have to be the dumbest people in the medical field
Nov 3, 2019 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably true lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wfla.com/news/deputies-morton-plant-hospital-employee-found-passed-out-behind-wheel-with-syringe-in-arm/amp/
Nov 3, 2019 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From the hospital I work at lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:49 AM - kenenthk: I was tempted to steal pres pads doctors use to leave on their desks lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:49 AM - kenenthk: Prescription
Nov 3, 2019 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a felony lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better to just order the stuff from China
Nov 3, 2019 3:51 AM - kenenthk: 500mg of thc injections
Nov 3, 2019 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a felony but less likely to get caught
Nov 3, 2019 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Yay deep web
Nov 3, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I confiscated a weed vape pen the other day
Nov 3, 2019 3:52 AM - kenenthk: I have a 20 years experience doc on the deep web
Nov 3, 2019 3:52 AM - kenenthk: Where is it?
Nov 3, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit got me high just smelling it
Nov 3, 2019 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned over to internal security lol
Nov 3, 2019 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Fu
Nov 3, 2019 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Snitch
Nov 3, 2019 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well yeah
Nov 3, 2019 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Those are easy enough to pocket 
Nov 3, 2019 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Ship em out
Nov 3, 2019 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should have but being illegal not exactly my thing lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 4, 2019)

Nov 3, 2019 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Says the man that enslave chinamen
Nov 3, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beijing, has been handed over to air transport
Nov 3, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my cooler put on a plane on the 25th last month
Nov 3, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is honestly the longest AliExpress has taken
Nov 3, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Record was like 3 days one time for some Flash carts lol
Nov 3, 2019 4:12 AM - kenenthk: Well it could be a bomb
Nov 3, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.firesticktricks.com/openload-shutdown-by-anti-piracy-alliance.html
Nov 3, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/news/pinellas-county/pinellas-county-teacher-arrested-for-allegedly-coming-to-school-intoxicated/amp/
Nov 3, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tweaktown.com/?url=https://www.tweaktown.com/news/68515/halo-reach-pc-4k-60fps-requires-core-i5-geforce-gtx-770/index.html
Nov 3, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one I am sceptical about.
Nov 3, 2019 4:23 AM - Devin: I'm sure they can do it. I'm running MW 2019 at a very nice FPS at 1440p and it's only using 4ish GBs of VRAM.
Nov 3, 2019 4:23 AM - Devin: And looks amazing. I'm sure Halo is less demanding.
Nov 3, 2019 4:24 AM - Devin: And they've only said 4K. I'm sure it's with everything turned super low and static everything.
Nov 3, 2019 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Here I got a 7770 while able to run minecraft at 720p at like 50fps fuck all yeah
Nov 3, 2019 4:43 AM - kenenthk: I'm going to taco bell
Nov 3, 2019 4:46 AM - Devin: Fingers crossed you win a limited edition Xbox.
Nov 3, 2019 4:46 AM - Devin: That you sell to me for $100.
Nov 3, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wanted one of those green ones that where mountain dew themed
Nov 3, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The OG xbox
Nov 3, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/352831648433?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=352831648433&targetid=313776934696&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1014984&poi=&campaignid=1669934606&mkgroupid=65058347459&rlsatarget=pla-313776934696&abcId=1123856&merchantid=6296724&gclid=CjwKCAjw0vTtBRBREiwA3URt7lwjKvdQZ4INpjvD_YZQiUHixeNYtNRsh9t4Zhf-IdaPI4UtxmyAPxoCD60QAvD_BwE
Nov 3, 2019 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hawt
Nov 3, 2019 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/gun-or-cannon-smith-wessons-500-50-caliber-handgun-monster-92806
Nov 3, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombies wouldn't stand a chance
Nov 3, 2019 5:07 AM - Costello: Welcome to the GBAtemp Game Center! This is the first version of our newest addon. The addon will be enriched with new features over time. Enjoy
Nov 3, 2019 5:13 AM - kenenthk: If I win first thing I'll do is install cfw
Nov 3, 2019 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Sell it for $500
Nov 3, 2019 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there CFW on the Xbawks?
Nov 3, 2019 5:16 AM - Devin: There isn't. There's a dev app that allows you to run sandboxed homebrew though.
Nov 3, 2019 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Stfu Devin 
Nov 3, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds interesting
Nov 3, 2019 5:17 AM - Costello: Overall a disappointment
Nov 3, 2019 5:18 AM - Devin: https://youtu.be/uYaHSVZXoe8?t=353
Nov 3, 2019 5:18 AM - kenenthk: I hate these damn taco bell special boxes they keep flipping over in my car
Nov 3, 2019 5:18 AM - Devin: Even makes the Taco bell ding when you turn it on.
Nov 3, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: I didnt win 
Nov 3, 2019 5:39 AM - Foxi4: Shout!
Nov 3, 2019 5:43 AM - Devin: RIP Ken.
Nov 3, 2019 5:43 AM - Devin: Buy 10 more.
Nov 3, 2019 5:43 AM - Devin: If it's anything like their other content there are peak hours to enter the contest. Early in the morning at the first minute of the hour.
Nov 3, 2019 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Or cheat the system and randomly enter code like it
Nov 3, 2019 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make a bot that does that
Nov 3, 2019 5:49 AM - Devin: I'm sure if you get a large enough sample size you could.
Nov 3, 2019 5:49 AM - Devin: Then again I don't know how long the codes are.
Nov 3, 2019 5:52 AM - kenenthk: By the time you figure it out you could probably have just bought one
Nov 3, 2019 5:52 AM - kenenthk: But they thought of that cause you can just enter one a day
Nov 3, 2019 5:53 AM - Devin: I wonder how closely they monitor the codes on the boxes.
Nov 3, 2019 5:54 AM - Devin: One taco bell manager is all it'd take.
Nov 3, 2019 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Total ARV: The total ARV of all prizes available in the Game is $3,266,946
Nov 3, 2019 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Daym
Nov 3, 2019 5:55 AM - Devin: On Nov 8th the free code unlocks so we'll see.
Nov 3, 2019 5:56 AM - kenenthk: Free code?
Nov 3, 2019 5:56 AM - kenenthk: I could drive to another and save it for tomorrow lol
Nov 3, 2019 5:56 AM - Devin: Yeah, contests like that always have a free way to enter.
Nov 3, 2019 5:56 AM - Devin: Whether it be by mailing in or by getting a free code.
Nov 3, 2019 5:57 AM - Devin: online*
Nov 3, 2019 5:57 AM - kenenthk: I should call them and just ask them to read off codes
Nov 3, 2019 5:58 AM - kenenthk: How many boxes did you guys not sell today?
Nov 3, 2019 5:58 AM - Devin: Preorder codes for future taco bell purchases.
Nov 3, 2019 5:59 AM - Devin: Ken.
Nov 3, 2019 5:59 AM - Devin: Sign up to be an Uber driver any only accept Taco Bell pickups.
Nov 3, 2019 5:59 AM - Devin: and*
Nov 3, 2019 5:59 AM - kenenthk: That would be a good website idea
Nov 3, 2019 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Buy 50 boxes and sell each code for like $10
Nov 3, 2019 6:00 AM - Devin: But the boxes are $5 each and come with food.
Nov 3, 2019 6:00 AM - kenenthk: $100 to make 200 but no one would trust the site lol
Nov 3, 2019 6:00 AM - Devin: You'd be able to get like $2.75 or $3 off a code.
Nov 3, 2019 6:01 AM - Devin: And in 5 days they become worthless.
Nov 3, 2019 6:01 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but you could buy more codes instead of having to drive there
Nov 3, 2019 6:01 AM - kenenthk: Waste food cheat the system
Nov 3, 2019 6:01 AM - kenenthk: I bet taco bell would have a nice lawsuit but what could they do you bought them lol
Nov 3, 2019 6:02 AM - Devin: Start up a donation page.
Nov 3, 2019 6:02 AM - Devin: Donate the food to the homeless and shelters. Keep the codes.
Nov 3, 2019 6:02 AM - Devin: Win win.
Nov 3, 2019 6:02 AM - kenenthk: Fuck those homeless people taco bell all month 
Nov 3, 2019 6:03 AM - Devin: Taco Bell gets gross after sitting for like 20 minutes.
Nov 3, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: I actually like it the next day if its left in the fridge
Nov 3, 2019 6:03 AM - Devin: Meat juices soak into the shell and then you get a soggy mess.
Nov 3, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Cold taco bell ain't bad
Nov 3, 2019 6:04 AM - Devin: Like I'm 90% sure the one time I ordered it from home they dunked my tacos in the toliet.
Nov 3, 2019 6:05 AM - kenenthk: Grubhub actually had a pretty good deal $12 worth wouldve been the same amount if I just drove there
Nov 3, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: I've yet to try their breakfast but heard mixed things
Nov 3, 2019 6:06 AM - Devin: That reminds of me the Pizza Hut promo on Grubhub.
Nov 3, 2019 6:07 AM - Devin: Why would I pay GH extra when Pizza Hut does delivery?
Nov 3, 2019 6:07 AM - kenenthk: I kept making new accounts to take advantage over their promos and think I pissed off a reasturant cause they canceled it lol
Nov 3, 2019 6:18 AM - T-hug: I like turtles
Nov 3, 2019 6:24 AM - kenenthk: Lol my pc really is 6 years old https://youtu.be/0Xgz3x1OAPQ
Nov 3, 2019 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ancient you need some fresh gear
Nov 3, 2019 7:16 AM - Chary: I also tried to keep scamming promos
Nov 3, 2019 7:16 AM - Chary: They ban your address after a while
Nov 3, 2019 7:16 AM - Chary: Both GH and the restaurant
Nov 3, 2019 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rh1aI2a
Nov 3, 2019 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Lol chary pirates irl
Nov 3, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/GX5rTHZ
Nov 3, 2019 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Must be compton
Nov 3, 2019 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 3, 2019 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: My clock went backwards in time
Nov 3, 2019 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Along with your cells?
Nov 3, 2019 8:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Orbitz-Vanilla-Orange-Soda-Pop-New-Unopened-Lava-Lamp-Drink-Rare-90s-Collectible/372825737898?hash=item56ce254aaa:g:-g0AAOSwbb9bOXgc
Nov 3, 2019 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orbitz was good  the world wasn't ready for the caviar of drinks
Nov 3, 2019 8:56 AM - kenenthk: I'm kinda tempted to buy some cbd gummies
Nov 3, 2019 8:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07R9J98NY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2IQVO6R42MY7C&psc=1
Nov 3, 2019 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They won't get you high
Nov 3, 2019 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get some booze instead lol
Nov 3, 2019 9:05 AM - kenenthk: I'm not looking to get high off them
Nov 3, 2019 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tylenol PM would be cheaper and more relaxing lok
Nov 3, 2019 9:10 AM - kenenthk: I still have cbd oil I tried from like a year ago
Nov 3, 2019 9:10 AM - kenenthk: \madden_installpackage_05\cas_01.cas 
Nov 3, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/f02GKR7SahQ
Nov 3, 2019 9:15 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AkekOnVoMo
Nov 3, 2019 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/5EHaD6Akj1
Nov 3, 2019 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/y9yZONKkj1
Nov 3, 2019 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/QxL9Pa3kj1
Nov 3, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0vmQOO4WLI4
Nov 3, 2019 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Madden 20 runs surprisingly smooth on my pc
Nov 3, 2019 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What GPU?
Nov 3, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to remember if you said 970 or 780 or something
Nov 3, 2019 10:06 AM - kenenthk: 7770
Nov 3, 2019 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Or 7750 cant remember
Nov 3, 2019 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Lol 45 to 3 felt like I was watching a dolphins game 
Nov 3, 2019 10:09 AM - shaunj66: Howdy y'all
Nov 3, 2019 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dan Marino was a god!!!
Nov 3, 2019 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another hour and some change and I can get some food 
Nov 3, 2019 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had a migraine before I left for work so I didn't eat but took a ibuprofen and now it's gone starving lol
Nov 3, 2019 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour 16 minutes
Nov 3, 2019 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can hit McDs for a muffin or something
Nov 3, 2019 10:45 AM - kenenthk: Mcgriddlea are better and they got like a bogo on their app unless it changed
Nov 3, 2019 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you tried the waffle thing from BK?
Nov 3, 2019 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's slightly better in my opinion than the MC Griddle
Nov 3, 2019 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although they all be decent food on a budget
Nov 3, 2019 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://images.app.goo.gl/JUGRFe54r7rdQQ9i9
Nov 3, 2019 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ronald has a happy meal for you kenenthk... Lol
Nov 3, 2019 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those salty fries lol worthy of IT lol
Nov 3, 2019 11:12 AM - shaunj66: My childhood - best game ever 
Nov 3, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AuBNaSxDMrI
Nov 3, 2019 12:03 PM - kenenthk: Does Wednesday  mean to wed your nes on that day
Nov 3, 2019 1:43 PM - IncredulousP: i always wed my nes 
Nov 3, 2019 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her name is Sony and she's my sex box!!! lol
Nov 3, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_jlLQb2_rM
Nov 3, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/c_jlLQb2_rM?t=45
Nov 3, 2019 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn my ISP is now offering 1000/1000 for 75 bucks a month lol
Nov 3, 2019 2:26 PM - sp3off: hello hello !
Nov 3, 2019 2:26 PM - sp3off: first time i'm using the shoutbox hehe
Nov 3, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice welcome to the shoutboz 
Nov 3, 2019 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Box even lol phones
Nov 3, 2019 2:27 PM - sp3off: thanks 
Nov 3, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if Tom says anything about my midget porn collection it's all lies I probably have ten times what ever be says
Nov 3, 2019 2:28 PM - sp3off: x)
Nov 3, 2019 2:28 PM - sp3off: this "collection"
Nov 3, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 3, 2019 2:30 PM - Veho: It's a stash, not a "collection".
Nov 3, 2019 2:31 PM - Veho: It's only a collection if the DVDs are in glass cupboards illuminated with tiny LED spotlights like commemorative plates.
Nov 3, 2019 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Encyclopedic in it's completeness lol
Nov 3, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really porn DVDs should come with scratch and sniff stickers
Nov 3, 2019 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn Lolly pops candy inspired by Candi patent pending lol
Nov 3, 2019 2:35 PM - Veho: Poon flavored pops.
Nov 3, 2019 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: double ended di-l-do
Nov 3, 2019 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and cocksickles
Nov 3, 2019 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: already exist
Nov 3, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I got the fever for the flavor of a beaver lol
Nov 3, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: Taint flavored cotton candy.
Nov 3, 2019 3:52 PM - Veho: We also have a stripper named Candy so we have Candy-flavored candy.
Nov 3, 2019 4:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: UGHH
Nov 3, 2019 4:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: GOT THE PC TO RUN
Nov 3, 2019 4:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: FUCKING FINALLLY
Nov 3, 2019 4:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: CPU COOLER WAS A HOE TO INSTALL FOR WHATEVER REASON
Nov 3, 2019 4:08 PM - Veho: I hope you got it right.
Nov 3, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope it blows up
Nov 3, 2019 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 3, 2019 4:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: yo it almost did
Nov 3, 2019 4:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: CPU was 95 celsius
Nov 3, 2019 4:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: then i realized the cooler wasn't installed correctly
Nov 3, 2019 4:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: everything is so much snappier ooof
Nov 3, 2019 4:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: now how to see if the RAM is going full speed
Nov 3, 2019 4:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: XMP enabled but i know it took a while to get it booted once i've enabled it in BIOS
Nov 3, 2019 4:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: not sure if it disabled it or not
Nov 3, 2019 4:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: ohh and what's some good stress tests?
Nov 3, 2019 4:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: Wanna see if everything's table
Nov 3, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cinebench r20 for CPU
Nov 3, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good benchmark to quickly check temps
Nov 3, 2019 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prime95 if you want to check long term stability
Nov 3, 2019 4:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: cool gonna dl
Nov 3, 2019 4:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: and yeah
Nov 3, 2019 4:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: the AMD cooler
Nov 3, 2019 4:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: sucks ass lol
Nov 3, 2019 4:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: its like people say
Nov 3, 2019 4:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: full load 84 celsius
Nov 3, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Told you, it's fucking shit lol
Nov 3, 2019 4:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: welp Coolermaster told me that the kit is gonna be available in couple of weeks
Nov 3, 2019 4:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: so i'll order it then
Nov 3, 2019 4:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: and should i reinstall windows?
Nov 3, 2019 4:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: been on intel and swapped to AMD
Nov 3, 2019 4:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: one game crashes for no reason and other are fine
Nov 3, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't _have_ to, just make sure to install chipset drivers for your mobo
Nov 3, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it is recommended
Nov 3, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/b450 < Chipset drivers, if you haven't already
Nov 3, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually haven't reinstalled Windows yet after swapping from Intel to AMD, still working fine
Nov 3, 2019 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I plan to eventually, whenever I have the time to lol
Nov 3, 2019 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think, so far, my only complaint after the whole switch is my boot times take slightly longer than on my Intel CPU. Same NVMe speeds and such, with AMD it takes like 15 seconds to go from off to Windows login and with Intel it only took maybe 8 or 9 seconds
Nov 3, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I assume is mostly because of the motherboard taking slightly longer to POST for whatever reason
Nov 3, 2019 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's only like 5 seconds, so not a problem lol
Nov 3, 2019 4:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bed-Canopy-Tent-Privacy-Space-Twin-Size-Indoor-Curtains-Gray-Cottage-by-Alvantor-Mattress-Not-Included/886588665?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222228268357759&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=319235033904&wl4=aud-566049426665la-596090041652&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=886588665&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQjw9fntBRCGARIsAGjFq5FqdMrbcB0KT
Nov 3, 2019 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Google's new security system is kinda neat if I change my password I can just look at my phone and click okay with new sign ins on other devices
Nov 3, 2019 5:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: yeah i've realized booting takes longer
Nov 3, 2019 5:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: and 3200 mhz doesn't work
Nov 3, 2019 5:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3000 Mhz does work
Nov 3, 2019 5:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: but idk if it runs at 3000 mhz even
Nov 3, 2019 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Needs to be over 9000 mhz
Nov 3, 2019 5:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: mobo says 3000 in bios
Nov 3, 2019 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Right and the cake is a lie
Nov 3, 2019 5:11 PM - kenenthk: 9000 would probably bsod instantly lol
Nov 3, 2019 5:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: CPUID shows 1500 Mhz so i'm guessing it is working at 3000 Mhz
Nov 3, 2019 5:15 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://i.imgur.com/bmjhHA4.png
Nov 3, 2019 5:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: gonna try to make it run at native 3200 Mhz somehow
Nov 3, 2019 5:16 PM - GamerzHell9137: welp "native"
Nov 3, 2019 5:16 PM - kenenthk: Open up mspant draw it on the screen there you go you got 3200mhz on your pc
Nov 3, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes that's 3000mhz
Nov 3, 2019 5:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS! 
Nov 3, 2019 5:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just found out you can play not online games, online... because steam said so. 
Nov 3, 2019 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could do that already with parsec
Nov 3, 2019 5:43 PM - kenenthk: So I can go around shooting people in Blair witch
Nov 3, 2019 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't that a movie
Nov 3, 2019 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Also a game now
Nov 3, 2019 6:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yGnmK4E.jpg
Nov 3, 2019 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: is the game good?
Nov 3, 2019 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that looks suspiciously like baconsalt...
Nov 3, 2019 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Your moms bacon salt
Nov 3, 2019 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wish
Nov 3, 2019 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had to import that stuff and i put it on everything, but then when i ran out and ordered more, it never showed up
Nov 3, 2019 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i emailed the store and they said they would ship it again and again, never showed up
Nov 3, 2019 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i gave up
Nov 3, 2019 7:53 PM - Flame: https://i.redd.it/qyw5reerqgw31.png
Nov 3, 2019 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2To2KA0jPQo
Nov 3, 2019 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did not realize youtube had such a huge effect on mainstream gaming, but it makes sense that if youtube favors promoting family friendly videos, them family friendly games are gonna get far more exposure
Nov 3, 2019 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Damn 91 yard TD play
Nov 3, 2019 8:42 PM - Joe88: looks like the dolphins are finally gonna win their first game
Nov 3, 2019 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Psi did confiscate a weed vape pen so that's pro why
Nov 3, 2019 9:10 PM - kenenthk: KC won by a field goal kick lol
Nov 3, 2019 10:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.worldation.com/stories/these-servers-should-get-a-tip-just-for-being-funny/7/ lol
Nov 3, 2019 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: indeed... the #1 thing that will decide whether someone wants to return to your restaurant or not, is not the food, but the service
Nov 3, 2019 10:26 PM - kenenthk: He got what he asked
Nov 3, 2019 10:41 PM - Chary: turtles are only 15fps on switch
Nov 3, 2019 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaxilSMp0A0
Nov 3, 2019 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can confirm that the stock coolers from AMD while passable are not great considering they have heat pipes and stuff.... they must be built cheap or something lol
Nov 3, 2019 11:01 PM - Issac: So hyped!
Nov 3, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think where the stock coolers would be absolutely fine, would be in like an office machine where your not taxing the CPU for any hard work for a length of time, like in a game or some other heavy work load.
Nov 3, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If someone intends to do a lot of CPU intense stuff, it still is fine if you don't mind a loud ass fan and your PC heating up.
Nov 3, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way would recommend a better cooler for noise and heat concerns.
Nov 3, 2019 11:29 PM - kenenthk: The dolphins won psi
Nov 4, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Nov 4, 2019 12:13 AM - GamerzHell9137: rip bacon salt
Nov 4, 2019 12:32 AM - kenenthk: RIP ure pc
Nov 4, 2019 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DBXPNl4
Nov 4, 2019 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eJROTzC.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mppZkJG.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Lol https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/03/business/mcdonalds-ceo-steve-easterbrook-steps-down/index.html
Nov 4, 2019 2:17 AM - kenenthk: At they said consensual
Nov 4, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: https://giphy.com/gifs/jerseydemic-3oriO1JaF4KkIgdVVS
Nov 4, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it with Ronald or Birdie?
Nov 4, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/407716572489507509/
Nov 4, 2019 2:38 AM - kenenthk: The cookie monster
Nov 4, 2019 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: at least the wraith coolers are better than anything intel can come up with
Nov 4, 2019 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: though not by a whle lot
Nov 4, 2019 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel's old stock coolers are utter shit, but they've been putting a bigger cooler on their CPUs lately that's actually half decent
Nov 4, 2019 3:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They got a bigger heat sink now, and a slightly better fan (though it's the same size as before)
Nov 4, 2019 3:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Biggest draw back is they're loud as all fuck lol
Nov 4, 2019 3:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I've seen comparisons showing it being able to keep an i7 7700k around 75C when under full load
Nov 4, 2019 3:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: their *old* stock coolers were actually better
Nov 4, 2019 3:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: thermal requirements have gone down a lot since the early days of the first gen i7
Nov 4, 2019 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the coolers they make now are like half the thickness
Nov 4, 2019 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that's with the fan
Nov 4, 2019 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's barely any metal in them
Nov 4, 2019 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: back then there was like 3 times as much
Nov 4, 2019 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ? Their new coolers are quite large
Nov 4, 2019 3:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://static.bhphoto.com/images/images2500x2500/1447256318_1180786.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 3:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Came out a little under a year ago IIRC
Nov 4, 2019 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at least, that's when they started using them with their CPUs
Nov 4, 2019 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though i think they only ship with K CPUs, non-k is still the dinky shit ones
Nov 4, 2019 3:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The high end wraith one still beats it though
Nov 4, 2019 3:47 AM - kenenthk: Every core i12 will come with a phat 360 heatsync


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 5, 2019)

Nov 4, 2019 4:17 AM - Joe88: https://www.tech-review.de/uploads/reviews/97_9_Intel_TS15A.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Lol the white ones was smaller
Nov 4, 2019 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: haven't seen their new ones Tom
Nov 4, 2019 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah that is pretty big
Nov 4, 2019 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it's still using the same flawed design
Nov 4, 2019 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: intel haven't learned at all
Nov 4, 2019 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: a solid block of metal is just not the best way to conduct heat
Nov 4, 2019 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: well yknow, as solid as heatsinks get
Nov 4, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye:   oh yeah that is pretty big < 
Nov 4, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G6ERBSt
Nov 4, 2019 5:40 AM - Veho: Here we go again.
Nov 4, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Okay Willice
Nov 4, 2019 6:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fVMqOVj.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Think that cheap meat made me sick stomachs fucked
Nov 4, 2019 8:15 AM - Veho: Revenge og mystery meat.
Nov 4, 2019 8:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fxziwqZ.mp4
Nov 4, 2019 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meat the other meat... Lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Watch my video psi
Nov 4, 2019 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They look too young to masturbate too lol
Nov 4, 2019 9:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tlMHr0d.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 11:41 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPuV52ydBfU
Nov 4, 2019 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Garlic bread one was funny as hell lol
Nov 4, 2019 1:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GZRcaNX.mp4
Nov 4, 2019 4:07 PM - Skelletonike: I need a good horror game à la  Silent Hill, either for the PS4 or Switch z.
Nov 4, 2019 4:46 PM - KuranKu: ummmmm
Nov 4, 2019 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Boobs
Nov 4, 2019 5:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Are2rdR
Nov 4, 2019 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GREEN NAME IN CHAT! 
Nov 4, 2019 6:47 PM - newo: shout
Nov 4, 2019 6:50 PM - Chary: box
Nov 4, 2019 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, my GPIO pins showed up and I have now put a potato Pi Zero in the thing instead of the Pi 3a
Nov 4, 2019 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also soldered the speaker directly to the PCB, instead of soldering their JST connector back on lol
Nov 4, 2019 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First though though is holy fuck, this thing fits together SO much better with the Zero than the Pi 3a
Nov 4, 2019 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But now it's a Pi Zero, so potato consoles only 
Nov 4, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some SNES stuff runs okish, I'm tempted to try and OC the Zero and see if I can run most of them well
Nov 4, 2019 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also tried GBA, just plain ol' Pokemon Firered, and whew it didn't like that lol
Nov 4, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The speaker sounds about as bad as you'd expect, for a thing this small
Nov 4, 2019 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's passable
Nov 4, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's also like this weird controller lag on the Retropie menus, sometimes it gets stuck holding down certain buttons when you change menus and such, it's very odd
Nov 4, 2019 7:08 PM - Chary: that thing sounds so bootleg i can't imagine that's how theyre really like
Nov 4, 2019 7:08 PM - Chary: if you're still talking about that weirdo pi gameboy thing
Nov 4, 2019 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Nov 4, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the weird controller lag isn't there on the Pi 3a lol
Nov 4, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's so weird
Nov 4, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their support is also fucking garbage
Nov 4, 2019 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been 9 days since I asked them some clarification questions, no response 
Nov 4, 2019 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With the Pi 3a, if you can fit everything together well and ignore the janky buttons, it's actually kind of a neat thing
Nov 4, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna test the battery life playing SNES stuff on the Pi Zero tonight, see if it's longer or shorter than the 2 hours I got with PS1 games on the Pi 3a 
Nov 4, 2019 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never did get USB working with the Pi3 a
Nov 4, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CMOLE2c.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/StapLRk
Nov 4, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jpdUUhq
Nov 4, 2019 8:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TIid95s.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, apparently the Pi Zero image they give you for this thing is already slightly overclocked 
Nov 4, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I guess for good reason, tried setting my own that's slightly above theirs and it didn't quite like that 
Nov 4, 2019 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zMmRT5a
Nov 4, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Nov 4, 2019 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need to install a better cooler lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the SoC just can't handle much of an OC lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The stock clock is 1ghz, their overclock is 1050mhz, and I tried 1100mhz and it didn't like it lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have the GPU OC'd from 400mhz to 500mhz though, that's pretty decent lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, you really are limited though with what you can do lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi 7nm will run at 2Ghz  lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No GBA, some SNES games work ok
Nov 4, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis might run better?
Nov 4, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Easier to emulate
Nov 4, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be
Nov 4, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TurboGraphics might be good too?
Nov 4, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SNES was just too advanced Tom lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TG16...might work?
Nov 4, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 100% sure there TBH lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Easier to emulate than SNES lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom does the NES emulator at least support unlimited sprites?
Nov 4, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like so no flicker lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Tom at this point a phone with a controller is looking more awesome by the minute lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even the New 3DS can play SNES games  lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well this is with the Pi Zero, with the Pi 3a I can get PS1 shit running no problem lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's worth it at least with a Pi 3a lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, yeah Genesis version of Aladdin runs perfect, SNES version runs meh lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least you get a portable Genesis and down machine lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once I finish battery life testing and such I'm definitely gonna put the Pi 3a back in
Nov 4, 2019 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TG-16 should be OK then
Nov 4, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I doubt I'll use this much, if at all
Nov 4, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I await the Pi-55
Nov 4, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although putting that 5000mah battery in this might be interesting lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't some company doing a portable FPGA thing soon?
Nov 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it's wonderful my phone has a 5000mah battery and it can go like 2 days between charges 
Nov 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the Analogue Pocket thing IIRC
Nov 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.analogue.co/pocket/ < This thing lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had more money to waste on gadgets that would be in my list for sure lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $200 though lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm not as expensive as I expected
Nov 4, 2019 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be cool if we could get a review unit CHARY PLS, and then I can compare that to this cheapo piece of garbage 
Nov 4, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But also a bit too much for what it offers... uugghh it's right in that middle point lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Psi, that's like $200 for basically a GBA that "only plays cartridges"
Nov 4, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure someone will hack the firmware for ROM loading lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 4, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah for sure lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The screen is also interesting, 3.5" but it's 1600x1440 res lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Software emulation on the systems it plays though is so good... not sure about the need for FPGA
Nov 4, 2019 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine it's mainly for those people who jerk it real hard to "HARDWARE ONLY NO EMULATION"
Nov 4, 2019 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like FPGA stuff should be reserved for difficult to emulate crap.
Nov 4, 2019 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As like a way to "upgrade" their experience without using emulators lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Software emulation keeps getting better and better lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NES unlimited sprites was a game changer literally lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Someone should make kits to where you can easily throw pis in any retro game console case
Nov 4, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do for C64 and Amiga stuff kenenthk
Nov 4, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure about any others
Nov 4, 2019 8:44 PM - kenenthk: I doubt it would be that hard to wire one into a nes case
Nov 4, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty cool has like adapters for the keyboard and everything so you just gut it and put in the Pi and bam stealth C64 upgrade and HDMI and SD loading
Nov 4, 2019 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Arent their ss card adapters you can just throw into an amiga to where you dont even need any hardware
Nov 4, 2019 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Sd card
Nov 4, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk they probably make an adapter for the controller ports to the GPIO pins or something, hardest part is probably making a small hole for the HDMI port
Nov 4, 2019 8:46 PM - kenenthk: You could use just use a sharpie and a dremel tool to cut the shape out
Nov 4, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah there are like the Vampire kits that have SD and then there are hard drive adapters with those older larger cards
Nov 4, 2019 8:47 PM - kenenthk: Cause the amigas software's like an entire 2kb
Nov 4, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The vampire kits are best, they have faster processors and SD loading and HDMI but honestly a Pi 3 is probably faster... lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no there is a quite a few GB's if you want a complete Amiga set lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 156GB's or something... been a while since I looked into it lol
Nov 4, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They had CD based games that where pretty cool 
Nov 4, 2019 8:49 PM - kenenthk: True pongs like a entire 40gb 
Nov 4, 2019 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Pong the seleux bluesy copy only on ps6
Nov 4, 2019 8:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uZkdutx.jpg
Nov 4, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a 5GB Amiga pack of games ATM
Nov 4, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably best of the best Tom
Nov 4, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Nov 4, 2019 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-custom-power-plan-boosts-turbo-speeds-of-ryzen-3000-cpus-by-250mhz-up-to-4-6ghz-now-possible-on-ryzen-9-3900x/amp/
Nov 4, 2019 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn AMD is really working hard
Nov 4, 2019 9:15 PM - kenenthk: And will be just as expensive as Intel within next year
Nov 4, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh as long as they compete it's all good
Nov 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Intel will lower prices lol
Nov 4, 2019 9:42 PM - kenenthk: And maybe Microsoft will out sell sony
Nov 4, 2019 9:45 PM - kenenthk: Had some fish and chips but I'm out of beer 
Nov 5, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, battery life with the Pi Zero in this thing has just surpassed the Pi 3a, and it's still got around 50% according to the little hardware indicator they have installed
Nov 5, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's neat
Nov 5, 2019 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That indicator, by the way, can't be seen if you have a Pi 3a in it 
Nov 5, 2019 1:11 AM - kenenthk: I just had a walmart employee tell me you could buy alchohol anytime lol
Nov 5, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you buy a bottle and go to a "bottle club" here you can... but F that lol
Nov 5, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to pay for your booze twice lol
Nov 5, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iFekr9J
Nov 5, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qCVOf2Q
Nov 5, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DL7yNqZ
Nov 5, 2019 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol This one is for Tom and Veho lol https://i.imgur.com/9rSeOAA.jpg
Nov 5, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SE0Dqrw.jpg LOL
Nov 5, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qntvDno.jpg
Nov 5, 2019 2:01 AM - kenenthk: I eat raw hotdogs all the time lol people think it'll make you sock but really wont
Nov 5, 2019 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Sick
Nov 5, 2019 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they're not "raw", they're precooked lol
Nov 5, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although you shouldn't eat raw hot dogs if you have a shit immune system, cuz there is the chance of some bacteria that could live on the cold hot dog which could get you sick
Nov 5, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like a miniscule chance, so it's totally fine
Nov 5, 2019 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like how a miniscule amount of people get sick from raw cookie dough, too
Nov 5, 2019 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Technically you can eat raw meat and be okay
Nov 5, 2019 2:47 AM - kenenthk: You'll just be puking and on the shitter the rest the day but something like a sausage hell no
Nov 5, 2019 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the meat and how it's been stored TBH
Nov 5, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Raw beef is generally ok, so long as it's been properly stored
Nov 5, 2019 2:52 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure indian tribes had no burger King's and mcdonalds
Nov 5, 2019 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Now I want pork chops mashed potatoes and applesauce
Nov 5, 2019 2:55 AM - kenenthk: Chunky cinnamon applesauce is bomb
Nov 5, 2019 3:27 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/At7pjpt.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 6, 2019)

Nov 5, 2019 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 4:20 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how stable the ps3 emulator is now
Nov 5, 2019 4:39 AM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/Giants/status/1191540116461903874
Nov 5, 2019 4:40 AM - kenenthk: No tweet code
Nov 5, 2019 4:50 AM - Joe88: cant do anything about it, editing it out just puts it back in when I save, just copy paste
Nov 5, 2019 4:59 AM - kenenthk: Say please 
Nov 5, 2019 5:17 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Nov 5, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 emulator is pretty good Kennenthk even works well on what I would call low end PCs
Nov 5, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Afterburner Climax ran perfect on a FX6200 10GBs of RAM with a 1050 Ti
Nov 5, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At 1080P 60
Nov 5, 2019 5:29 AM - Devin: I managed to play through most of P5 on RPCS3. Worth.
Nov 5, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After the upgrade it runs even better (fans no longer sound like the jet engine lol)
Nov 5, 2019 5:30 AM - Devin: Then I realized that I could buy a dirt cheap PS3.
Nov 5, 2019 5:31 AM - Devin: Thankfully a nice guy from the RPCS3 forums converted my save to a format the PS3 could use.
Nov 5, 2019 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And amazingly the games that I played look better played on the emulator than original hardware
Nov 5, 2019 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a hacked launch model PS3 lol
Nov 5, 2019 5:32 AM - Devin: I was looking at the compatibility list and was surprised to see P5 missing.
Nov 5, 2019 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rebug ftw 
Nov 5, 2019 5:32 AM - Devin: Then I remember that Atlus told them to take it down.
Nov 5, 2019 5:32 AM - Devin: It still plays P5 but they just can't say it does.
Nov 5, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Devin give it a couple of years it will be on there and probably running flawless
Nov 5, 2019 5:33 AM - Devin: https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/27/atlus-ps3-emulator-takedown/
Nov 5, 2019 5:33 AM - Devin: It works fine on it. Atlus just doesn't want them to say that.
Nov 5, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh Atlus can suck it lol
Nov 5, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Swear I hate kansas the state over sales beer at 1:30 and I forgot to buy some
Nov 5, 2019 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Cant even get it delivered
Nov 5, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beer delivery lol
Nov 5, 2019 6:04 AM - kenenthk: It's pretty common
Nov 5, 2019 6:04 AM - kenenthk: I either wait tell 9 or drive 30 minutes a state over 
Nov 5, 2019 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need drug delivery lol
Nov 5, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol are you currently sober?
Nov 5, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If not than don't drive lol
Nov 5, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: They say the prohibition ended but it left some bizarre liquor licensing laws, looks like.
Nov 5, 2019 6:20 AM - Veho: "We're allowed to sell alcohol but only between the hours of 3:30 and 4:15 PM, but not on Sundays or within 500 miles of a church."
Nov 5, 2019 6:22 AM - Veho: And now for something completely different: https://twitter.com/windows95tips
Nov 5, 2019 6:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck a church I want my platinum
Nov 5, 2019 6:23 AM - kenenthk: And guiness
Nov 5, 2019 6:23 AM - kenenthk: People that make these laws are the same ones that get ass raped by a nun or a priest
Nov 5, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: I didn't know nuns were an option.
Nov 5, 2019 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Obviously priests has to rape something other then kids every now and then
Nov 5, 2019 6:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UBVPRtB.jpg
Nov 5, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 6:46 AM - kenenthk: I may try to bone my ex this week she unblocked me
Nov 5, 2019 6:47 AM - kenenthk: That's why I need more alchohol
Nov 5, 2019 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/netflix-evaluating-replacing-intel-with-amd-epyc-processors-single-epyc-compared-to-dual-socket-xeon/amp/
Nov 5, 2019 6:57 AM - Veho: Beware whiskey dick.
Nov 5, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk she unlocked your cock
Nov 5, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whiskey dick sounds like a flavored cigar
Nov 5, 2019 7:00 AM - Veho: Soggy flavored cigar.
Nov 5, 2019 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/news/pinellas-county/live-bank-atm-explodes-in-pinellas-county/amp/
Nov 5, 2019 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exploding money you heard it here first!
Nov 5, 2019 7:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/H2Y7ACk.mp4
Nov 5, 2019 7:59 AM - Veho: Some ATMs have deposit boxes too. Deposit a time bomb, blow the shit up, collect the cash, run.
Nov 5, 2019 7:59 AM - Veho: I AM NOT ENCOURAGING OR ENDORSING THIS IDEA
Nov 5, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/secret_santa/J4DW7wG
Nov 5, 2019 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that's chocolate
Nov 5, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well before processing and all kinds of stuff
Nov 5, 2019 8:04 AM - Veho: Yeah it's a cocoa pod.
Nov 5, 2019 8:04 AM - Veho: It looks like an alien egg sac though.
Nov 5, 2019 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard the outside is edible and good to eat but the insides are more money so that's what we get
Nov 5, 2019 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I wonder if they couldn't dry the fruit and add it too a chocolate bar call it "Chocolate Fruit Chocolate Bar"
Nov 5, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk must be driving to get booze and ass lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Show up with a half drunk bottle and his pants down around his ankles lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:08 AM - kenenthk: I make sure her pants are already down when I get there
Nov 5, 2019 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well we all know who wears the pants in that relationship lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:11 AM - Veho: Technically, chocolate is a fruit salad.
Nov 5, 2019 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tmz.com/2019/11/04/fortnite-superstar-jarvis-lifetime-ban-cheating-aimbots/
Nov 5, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that makes it healthy ¡!!
Nov 5, 2019 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2019/11/04/tsmc-will-hire-8000-employees-to-develop-3-nanometer-chips/amp/
Nov 5, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3nm when will it stop lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel is just being raped
Nov 5, 2019 8:18 AM - Veho: It will stop at the gluon border.
Nov 5, 2019 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .5nm maybe lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CTcLLme.mp4
Nov 5, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some super glue on the suction cup and that could go on all day lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:22 AM - Veho: succ-ction cup  
Nov 5, 2019 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just keep whacking it eventually you will get it off!
Nov 5, 2019 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes some tubes of super glue and a few of those is how I would celebrate winning the lottery
Nov 5, 2019 8:23 AM - Veho: LOL
Nov 5, 2019 8:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ENgEbzP.mp4
Nov 5, 2019 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd ride lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But then again if I could drive how I wanted that would be it lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gran Turismo 3 rally master.... I still have my ghost saves lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I like to drive on 2 wheels at times..... Lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only done that in 2 cars though
Nov 5, 2019 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My record is like maybe 200 feet in a station wagon lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/f557qv8
Nov 5, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: Driver.
Nov 5, 2019 8:45 AM - Veho: I'm fun at parties.
Nov 5, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/memes/Hdjj1A9
Nov 5, 2019 8:49 AM - kenenthk: Threw some oil smokies in the crockpot still pissed. I have no beer
Nov 5, 2019 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Lil
Nov 5, 2019 8:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GwSsqCJ.jpg
Nov 5, 2019 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Walmart actually makes a decent bbq sauce for a dollar good job sell out fucks
Nov 5, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/memes/11J4NVF
Nov 5, 2019 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that captain crunch
Nov 5, 2019 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Of course I walk in and see a fucking Christmas tree already and gave them a dirty look for it
Nov 5, 2019 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you Grinch you
Nov 5, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus died and became a zombie for you lol
Nov 5, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would explain the sacrament hmmmm always did feel a little cannibalistic
Nov 5, 2019 9:32 AM - Veho: The tired old "zombie Jesus" joke  
Nov 5, 2019 9:33 AM - Veho: He didn't turn into a mindless shambling ghoul, he retained his intellect, he was clearly a Lich.
Nov 5, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghouls are semi intelligent too?
Nov 5, 2019 9:36 AM - Veho: It varies.
Nov 5, 2019 9:40 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfzsSY56_F4
Nov 5, 2019 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really like Hindu they have the best monsters
Nov 5, 2019 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000186506459.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.17fa5827cC26Ds&algo_pvid=ee213640-50d5-4db1-992d-951f09d11cc7&algo_expid=ee213640-50d5-4db1-992d-951f09d11cc7-3&btsid=1d7338fc-73be-4d66-a3d7-9a4b1eb962b3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0%252Csearchweb201602_10%252Csearchweb201603_52&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1572946912313&sk=cApN26XV&aff_trace_ke
Nov 5, 2019 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad Veho good price and what not
Nov 5, 2019 9:43 AM - Veho: Unfortunately that's not the metal version he's reviewing.
Nov 5, 2019 9:44 AM - Veho: "Reviewing", or rather "sucking the dick of".
Nov 5, 2019 9:46 AM - DinohScene: sicc
Nov 5, 2019 9:53 AM - DinohScene: Highly recommend playing this
Nov 5, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks good even better than most things in that catagory
Nov 5, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I didn't have my 3DS all modded for that stuff and 3DS games I'd get that
Nov 5, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tempted if I could get the metal one anyway I'd go as high as 129 for it
Nov 5, 2019 9:58 AM - kenenthk: I keep eating all my lil smokies out the crock pot before they're done 
Nov 5, 2019 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would just eat them like mini slim Jim's
Nov 5, 2019 10:00 AM - kenenthk: With no beer 
Nov 5, 2019 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you slow cook them long enough could you turn them into pulled meat lol
Nov 5, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jerk style
Nov 5, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jamaican style with like peppers and onions and pineapple
Nov 5, 2019 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ever fart so hard you pull a muscle in your back?
Nov 5, 2019 10:03 AM - kenenthk: I yelled at my friend for farting once after he said you do it all the time
Nov 5, 2019 10:04 AM - kenenthk: Then I said no I have dirreah all the time theres a difference
Nov 5, 2019 10:09 AM - kenenthk: https://www.eminem.pro/en/rihanna-diss.html well I wonder why this was never released 
Nov 5, 2019 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Liability concerns are rap cryptonite, culpability patterns cry a river forever
Nov 5, 2019 10:24 AM - Veho: I got a spam mail promising me I would earn $5721 dollars per month by inveting in cryptocurrency. But then I got another one promising $8000. Now I'm all like "sorry mister Nigerian Prime Minister, the other piece of spam promised me way more imaginary money."
Nov 5, 2019 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/memes/uxvF04z
Nov 5, 2019 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just install this software and input your bank information Veho it's fine
Nov 5, 2019 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Many have gotten rich from doing this!!!
Nov 5, 2019 10:34 AM - Veho: I just got one promising me $2286 per _day_. All these other scammers need to step up their game.
Nov 5, 2019 10:39 AM - Veho: Also my spam filter needs to step up its game, how is this shit getting through?
Nov 5, 2019 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Spam
Nov 5, 2019 11:06 AM - kenenthk: It's getting through spam vehi
Nov 5, 2019 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Spam is mushy and easy to poke a hole into
Nov 5, 2019 11:10 AM - Veho: Have you ever tried to press spam through a colander?
Nov 5, 2019 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://franticplanet.files.wordpress.com/2011/03/liz2.jpg?w=584
Nov 5, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: If on her skin she has a doodle, never let her near your noodle.
Nov 5, 2019 11:15 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/VPDXxgrr.jpg yes
Nov 5, 2019 11:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WH9Y8Dl.png
Nov 5, 2019 11:16 AM - Veho: My, that's a lot of chodes, ken.
Nov 5, 2019 11:17 AM - kenenthk: You wish you were that big init
Nov 5, 2019 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 11:22 AM - Veho: I wish I had that many  ;O;
Nov 5, 2019 11:22 AM - Veho: Then maybe I could finally satisfy ur mum  ;O;
Nov 5, 2019 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2019 11:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/iN3ttHug-BU lol cries over being banned on fortnight
Nov 5, 2019 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but gamerzmum needs two more bowls
Nov 5, 2019 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aimbot lol
Nov 5, 2019 11:28 AM - kenenthk: Adding some dr.pepper in there was a good move
Nov 5, 2019 11:29 AM - kenenthk: I didnt know gamerz had a 2mill sub channel
Nov 5, 2019 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That grapefruit thing?
Nov 5, 2019 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Calling gaymerz a grapefruit ain't cool
Nov 5, 2019 11:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/xyOs1tS_rPI
Nov 5, 2019 12:00 PM - Veho: Japan?
Nov 5, 2019 12:03 PM - kenenthk: Jap
Nov 5, 2019 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: are you 70? it's fortnite
Nov 5, 2019 12:10 PM - kenenthk: I'd prob cry over that harder then my family dying tbh
Nov 5, 2019 12:29 PM - Veho: *dabs into the sunset
Nov 5, 2019 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k2RREuU
Nov 5, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EHX5plV
Nov 5, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/memes/i3iuqBH
Nov 5, 2019 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: memz
Nov 5, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/memes/NgOZjiL
Nov 5, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zNmIWMX
Nov 5, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4gJY_5eNqQ
Nov 5, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEIOySF2aI4
Nov 5, 2019 10:56 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Nov 6, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk hush 
Nov 6, 2019 2:32 AM - kenenthk: I have beer


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 7, 2019)

Nov 6, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/11/05/ray-tracing-is-next-generation-graphics-see-difference/?outputType=amp
Nov 6, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2019/11/05/police--man-dead-after-disturbance-at-clearwater-mcdonald-s-
Nov 6, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The hospital I work at, drugs and McDonald's a bad combo
Nov 6, 2019 4:44 AM - kenenthk: We got subway
Nov 6, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/red-dead-redemption-2-nvidia-gpus/
Nov 6, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Subway eat fresh!!!
Nov 6, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or pedophilia what ever lol
Nov 6, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man I bet Jared hears about foot longs in prison a lot..,
Nov 6, 2019 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://skillet.lifehacker.com/just-add-store-bought-french-onion-dip-to-mashed-potato-1839621708/amp
Nov 6, 2019 5:27 AM - kenenthk: I drank hemp beer and in 4 bottles in
Nov 6, 2019 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So your high on drugs and drunk? Lol
Nov 6, 2019 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna need you to pee in this cup.... Lol
Nov 6, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-series-launching-early-2020-zen-3-on-track-ceo-confirms/amp/
Nov 6, 2019 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn might see some 5Ghz parts from the next gen
Nov 6, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say the 3900X is already close with that new updated power plan
Nov 6, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another 200Mhz might do it.
Nov 6, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Saving my pennies for a CPU upgrade 
Nov 6, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or sell one of kennenthk's kidneys
Nov 6, 2019 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Who would want my kidney
Nov 6, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Hemptails beer is hard to get down
Nov 6, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2019 5:49 AM - Lilith Valentine: Egg
Nov 6, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon
Nov 6, 2019 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 6, 2019 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone making breakfast?
Nov 6, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol word association 
Nov 6, 2019 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want bacon also lol
Nov 6, 2019 6:01 AM - kenenthk: 5 beers in and I feel fine
Nov 6, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You seem like the kind of guy with a tongue piercing lol
Nov 6, 2019 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Your mom likes the tickle
Nov 6, 2019 6:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: Work boring, why do humans do this?
Nov 6, 2019 6:15 AM - kenenthk: For vagina
Nov 6, 2019 6:19 AM - Veho: Poontang.
Nov 6, 2019 6:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 6, 2019 6:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We do it cause who else is gonna do it, Cats?
Nov 6, 2019 6:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vkk2KN7.mp4
Nov 6, 2019 6:36 AM - kenenthk: You can abuse cats better than humans
Nov 6, 2019 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Vagina
Nov 6, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/030/803/0f2.png
Nov 6, 2019 6:44 AM - Lilith Valentine: A succubus shouldn’t have to work! I am just here to be cute and make money
Nov 6, 2019 6:44 AM - Lilith Valentine: and awkwardly flirt
Nov 6, 2019 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Cute idk send nudes to 8nbox for legit rating pls
Nov 6, 2019 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/hGu2gTM
Nov 6, 2019 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Online pregnancy test just send in pictures of vagina lol
Nov 6, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Theirs a I spit on your grave 2019 and it sucked
Nov 6, 2019 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it sucked but did not swallow
Nov 6, 2019 7:01 AM - kenenthk: She runs the guy off then slices his balls with a beer bottle
Nov 6, 2019 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol beer goggles yes beer castration no
Nov 6, 2019 7:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UgQ2KH5.mp4
Nov 6, 2019 7:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zSDfvgV.mp4
Nov 6, 2019 7:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mKZ63pN.jpg
Nov 6, 2019 8:08 AM - Lilith Valentine: Hey, is it gay to be gay?
Nov 6, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if it's super nasty hot gay then it's gay
Nov 6, 2019 8:16 AM - Lilith Valentine: Gay
Nov 6, 2019 8:17 AM - Lilith Valentine: Off to go be gay at work now. I am so bored .-.
Nov 6, 2019 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2019 8:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gUa2pAF.jpg
Nov 6, 2019 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2019 8:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tPI5EgP
Nov 6, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2019 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/DI0Iy3n
Nov 6, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-man-trump-state-browser-extension.amp
Nov 6, 2019 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make Florida Man Great Again!
Nov 6, 2019 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/73bMGI7
Nov 6, 2019 10:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eUIXJQz.jpg
Nov 6, 2019 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/comics/y4HVC9S
Nov 6, 2019 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: based on the url i thought it was gonna be a browser extension to keep you up to date on the latest trump and florida man news
Nov 6, 2019 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would have been better tbh
Nov 6, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol indeed not a bad idea to be honest since they will be one and the same soon lol
Nov 6, 2019 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump is awesome 
Nov 6, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I was the joker in a past life.... "Some poeple just want to see it all burn"
Nov 6, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not about politics it's about sending a message lol
Nov 6, 2019 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Vagina
Nov 6, 2019 1:56 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPAm2gqYUzo
Nov 6, 2019 4:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YT2Q3Nu.jpg
Nov 6, 2019 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think your definition of awesome is different from mine Psi
Nov 6, 2019 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: just watched the first ep of his dark materials, great so far, i loved the books as a kid and was so disappointed when the golden compass movie turned out to be shit
Nov 6, 2019 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Vagina
Nov 6, 2019 8:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: LEWD 
Nov 6, 2019 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: penis
Nov 6, 2019 9:33 PM - IncredulousP: DWEL
Nov 6, 2019 9:39 PM - kenenthk: https://www.tmz.com/2019/11/06/ti-teen-daughter-sex-doctor-gynecologist-still-virgin-hymen/
Nov 6, 2019 10:28 PM - GamerzHell9137: your face is a gyno
Nov 6, 2019 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Your mom sees a gyno
Nov 6, 2019 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Just to make sure she isnt a virgin
Nov 6, 2019 10:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: my mom is a gyno
Nov 6, 2019 10:59 PM - GamerzHell9137: she looks at herself
Nov 6, 2019 11:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: no reason for you to look at her pussy
Nov 6, 2019 11:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: and she said that she got the herpes from you
Nov 6, 2019 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Yeah where do you think I got them in the first place
Nov 6, 2019 11:47 PM - kenenthk: I had a huge shit
Nov 7, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't name it
Nov 7, 2019 12:52 AM - kenenthk: I named in Jamaal
Nov 7, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even now he is sewer surfing!
Nov 7, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH-lLbHbG-A
Nov 7, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxo2kknY4ek
Nov 7, 2019 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 7, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 7, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WEoNSKB8vNA?t=63
Nov 7, 2019 3:01 AM - kenenthk: Boobs
Nov 7, 2019 3:30 AM - kenenthk: https://www.culturehook.com/bf/325-7/hidden-images-in-logos-that-prove-companies-are-actually-pretty-clever/


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 8, 2019)

Nov 7, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!
Nov 7, 2019 5:17 AM - kenenthk: I was going to make shperards pie bur I forgot mashed potatoes so I just made this instead https://i.imgur.com/YthtMlgr.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/cattle-eyeball-worms-found-in-second-human-raising-worry-of-wriggly-uprising/?amp=1
Nov 7, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: _Damn kennenthk that looks good_
Nov 7, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Easy to make too
Nov 7, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: Just get frozen vegetables with hashbrowns I get the kind with the peppers fry them in a skillet throw in half butter then brown your meat and mix up
Nov 7, 2019 5:31 AM - kenenthk: Bit of lemon pepper helps the meats taste
Nov 7, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yes
Nov 7, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I like to make tater tots and eggs and bacon and cheese breakfast burritos kind of looks like that before I wrap them up (I cheat and use salsa)
Nov 7, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/news/hillsborough-county/1-person-hospitalized-after-shooting-at-tampa-autozone/amp/
Nov 7, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: At least he could get new parts for his car
Nov 7, 2019 5:39 AM - kenenthk: I dont get people that take the time chopping toma when they can just get chunky salsa
Nov 7, 2019 5:44 AM - Costello: internal search engine now available, yay
Nov 7, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/2512022001
Nov 7, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brutal
Nov 7, 2019 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk there is this salsa I get at Walmart so good.... Let me see if I can link it
Nov 7, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Great-Value-Mild-Peach-Pineapple-Chipotle-Salsa-24-oz/20864437
Nov 7, 2019 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Youd think they could make machines ceramic now
Nov 7, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get some scoops chips and eat the jar lol
Nov 7, 2019 5:51 AM - kenenthk: I like miss refernos pineapple salsa
Nov 7, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: didn't Japan make ceramic engine blocks at one point?
Nov 7, 2019 5:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.renfrofoods.com/products/pineapple-salsa
Nov 7, 2019 5:52 AM - kenenthk: This shit
Nov 7, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good try that one I linked it's amazing
Nov 7, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap too
Nov 7, 2019 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep meaning to try and put it in a recipe but never makes it that far
Nov 7, 2019 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm thinking like a meatloaf or steak....
Nov 7, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuffing for a turkey just dump like 3 jars of that inside lol
Nov 7, 2019 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but we're hoping we get metal in our food cause more healthcare money for the state meanwhile ban vaping cause it gives metal poisoning in your lungs
Nov 7, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's so metal!
Nov 7, 2019 5:55 AM - kenenthk: Cant wait to see how no one shows up to that vape rally on the 9th
Nov 7, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's gonna be vapor ware or smoke and mirrors lol
Nov 7, 2019 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/xwe3m4/this-website-has-solved-cybersecurity
Nov 7, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://whythefuckwasibreached.com/
Nov 7, 2019 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2019 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much everyone will know everything about everyone soon
Nov 7, 2019 6:14 AM - Veho: I'm Veho and I'm an alcoholic.
Nov 7, 2019 6:18 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am Lilith, I am a Succubus
Nov 7, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm here 
Nov 7, 2019 6:34 AM - kenenthk: I'm ken fuck off
Nov 7, 2019 6:34 AM - kenenthk: And stfu
Nov 7, 2019 6:38 AM - kenenthk: I'm a people person
Nov 7, 2019 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kennenthk nicest guy I know lol
Nov 7, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He lets me use his credit cards via all the data breaches lol
Nov 7, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://betanews.com/2019/11/05/malwarebytes-4/
Nov 7, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to bust out the old faithful
Nov 7, 2019 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off you lying pos
Nov 7, 2019 6:52 AM - kenenthk: I'm a horrible person
Nov 7, 2019 6:53 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/dsnuz5/there_was_a_tiny_hamburger_bun_embedded_into_my/
Nov 7, 2019 6:55 AM - Veho: Bunception.
Nov 7, 2019 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Bunrape
Nov 7, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p9RZ5oI.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 8:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sz3kxno.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qyAo39x
Nov 7, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-vs-intel-cpu-market-share-7nm-makes-landfall-as-price-war-begins
Nov 7, 2019 9:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tweUKEO.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2019 9:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LcxEgMF.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 9:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/b4QQRQu.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 9:28 AM - Chary: Exciting!
Nov 7, 2019 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://whythefuckwasibreached.com/
Nov 7, 2019 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/wigsYIk
Nov 7, 2019 9:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JvZ11bo.mp4
Nov 7, 2019 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5fBuTBa
Nov 7, 2019 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-super-q1-2020-launch-rumor/amp/
Nov 7, 2019 11:26 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTGOEe8f8ls
Nov 7, 2019 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That looks interesting
Nov 7, 2019 12:01 PM - x65943: 
Nov 7, 2019 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah it was good
Nov 7, 2019 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was especially impressed at the pacman clone
Nov 7, 2019 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: mario would have been impressive too if it was functional
Nov 7, 2019 12:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ixfTesW.mp4
Nov 7, 2019 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: aliens
Nov 7, 2019 1:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j4x7RNH.jpg
Nov 7, 2019 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 7, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Geese
Nov 7, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HIvlIky first one needs a flesh light attachment lol
Nov 7, 2019 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gr8Z02Q
Nov 7, 2019 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/faW8wzR
Nov 7, 2019 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kRjQ1Fp
Nov 7, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kjg9D2T
Nov 7, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yGqpXwC Ohhhhh lord take me now! lol
Nov 7, 2019 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Pansy
Nov 7, 2019 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: panties
Nov 7, 2019 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/eZIET7J.mp4
Nov 7, 2019 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: this has happened to me
Nov 7, 2019 10:28 PM - kenenthk: I may have an interview coming up
Nov 7, 2019 10:36 PM - kenenthk: 10 hour 4 days and hour lunch with 3 15 minute breaks
Nov 8, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds nice get 3 days off. I miss my old schedule I had... 3 13.5 hour days no breaks but it was worth it automatic .5 OT then with 4 days off it easy to pick up more shifts.
Nov 8, 2019 12:48 AM - kenenthk: 3rd shift also
Nov 8, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I am not a huge fan of 3rd shift even though I am working it now.
Nov 8, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Circadian rhythms and all that.
Nov 8, 2019 1:04 AM - kenenthk: I just like the less amount of traffic
Nov 8, 2019 1:07 AM - kenenthk: I'm amazed at how quick I got a call back from hr like a day later that must mean high turn overz
Nov 8, 2019 1:17 AM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=android-browser&q=tvh+olathe#lkt=LocalPoiPhotos&trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_f:,rc_ludocids:17796133120992893742,rc_q:TVH%2520Parts%2520Co.,ru_q:TVH%2520Parts%2520Co.


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 9, 2019)

Nov 8, 2019 4:28 AM - Chary: EITHER YOU LOVE XSEED OR FITE ME IRL
Nov 8, 2019 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My current job coming up on two years I got he call back within 10 minutes of emailing them my resume
Nov 8, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was amazing did a drug test that looked like a pregnancy test you stick in your mout
Nov 8, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/seagate-is-skipping-the-hard-drives-funeral-plans-to-have-50tb-hdds-in-2026/
Nov 8, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50TBs 3 of them and I think you could store the PS2 complete set from all regions
Nov 8, 2019 5:29 AM - CeeDee: Best game ever made B)
Nov 8, 2019 5:30 AM - CeeDee: I wonder if the game rating system is easily cheesable for those who just want to cheese XP... is there a cooldown system?
Nov 8, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/popeyes-fight-trays-viral-video.amp
Nov 8, 2019 5:39 AM - Joe88: im starting to run out of space on the 6TB & 8TB, going to have to pop in the 14TB drive soon, 50TB sounds nice but imagine losing that much data...
Nov 8, 2019 6:13 AM - kenenthk: You kids on your p0rn jesus dont you know you can stream it
Nov 8, 2019 6:15 AM - Veho: Some day you will learn that your favourite porn videos tend to disappear without a trace and all you're left with are thumbnails.
Nov 8, 2019 6:26 AM - Veho: And you will know the value of archiving.
Nov 8, 2019 6:35 AM - kenenthk: I'll be lucky if I got time to rub one out doing 10 hour shifts 
Nov 8, 2019 6:53 AM - Sheimi: oof
Nov 8, 2019 7:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UPvBms1.png
Nov 8, 2019 7:54 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qrqJ0CO
Nov 8, 2019 8:03 AM - Veho: Tasty.
Nov 8, 2019 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/mcdonalds/zXu18jo
Nov 8, 2019 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Pennywise
Nov 8, 2019 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol BJ from a crazy clown lady or kicked in the nuts?
Nov 8, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost like that joke "How do you circemsise a homeless guy?"
Nov 8, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kick kenenthk in the jaw  hehehe
Nov 8, 2019 9:01 AM - Veho: kek
Nov 8, 2019 9:04 AM - kenenthk: your mum kicked me in the jaw
Nov 8, 2019 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/raytraced-red-dead-redemption-2-reshade/amp/
Nov 8, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will try it out probably get like 20FPS lol
Nov 8, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_CSZwM1-mtI
Nov 8, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just looks brighter to me?
Nov 8, 2019 9:30 AM - kenenthk: uremum looks brighter to me
Nov 8, 2019 9:32 AM - Veho: Ray tracing follows light as it bounces from object to object. Each illuminated object becomes a light source in turn. The more bounces the brighter everthing becomes.
Nov 8, 2019 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Veho knows stuff ;O
Nov 8, 2019 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://money.com/money/5127457/nfl-cheerleaders-career-pay-salary/
Nov 8, 2019 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds like they could have saved the time and just turned up the gamma lol
Nov 8, 2019 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting thing I learned about SSDs the other day..... Leave them unplugged for a while and you will lose your data on them.
Nov 8, 2019 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So long term storage is still best on hard drives
Nov 8, 2019 10:00 AM - Lilith Valentine: UωU
Nov 8, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Woowoo
Nov 8, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: >(X)
Nov 8, 2019 10:13 AM - Ryccardo: @Psi not really, data retention is (very guesstimated) duration between sector rewrites, not just being connected
Nov 8, 2019 10:48 AM - Lilith Valentine: It’s cold outside and I am a little bitch!
Nov 8, 2019 11:00 AM - kenenthk: Warm up like how the eskimos do
Nov 8, 2019 11:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am Mohawk .-.
Nov 8, 2019 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi nah
Nov 8, 2019 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: hdds are too fragile
Nov 8, 2019 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: tapes are probably better for long term  storage
Nov 8, 2019 1:55 PM - Veho: Stone tablets are better for long term storage.
Nov 8, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 8, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AQXobsZHNg
Nov 8, 2019 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0rCTZ_3TQ4
Nov 8, 2019 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: http://www.adequacy.org/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html oh my god this is genius
Nov 8, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like I fit into so many of those categories...... lol
Nov 8, 2019 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: hacker!
Nov 8, 2019 3:59 PM - Veho: Lunix.
Nov 8, 2019 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: OMG he said the L-word
Nov 8, 2019 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: call the FBI
Nov 8, 2019 4:33 PM - DinohScene: Lindows
Nov 8, 2019 5:23 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/G0ode0k
Nov 8, 2019 5:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Nov 8, 2019 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: put that back
Nov 8, 2019 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *PING* 
Nov 8, 2019 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBP-NzOadL0
Nov 8, 2019 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg what an idiot
Nov 8, 2019 6:13 PM - DinohScene: You know somethin'? I take it back. Old Reece still got it
Nov 8, 2019 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aluD5CDZ6Zk 
Nov 8, 2019 8:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TvealPa.jpg
Nov 8, 2019 9:44 PM - KuranKu: 
Nov 8, 2019 9:47 PM - kenenthk: I wish youtube would change their live shit Video says Live then in small text scheduled for 7pm
Nov 8, 2019 10:18 PM - kenenthk: Can anyone recommend a durable c cable under 10 bucks
Nov 8, 2019 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AliExpress has tons get a braided one
Nov 8, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/dtjx24/what_is_the_most_wtf_bible_quote/
Nov 8, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/dtim9q/wrestling_gone_too_epic/
Nov 9, 2019 12:28 AM - kenenthk: I got a braided one and they keep fucking up
Nov 9, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: I got $9 amazon credit and have no idea what to use it on
Nov 9, 2019 12:33 AM - kenenthk: Got these for 6 bucks https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XYJBQ5Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_SKGXDbC86Q2B9
Nov 9, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They look nice
Nov 9, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/8/20955446/cdc-vaping-breakthrough-lung-injury-investigation
Nov 9, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: What a shock
Nov 9, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vape BAD!!!! Smoke good!!!!  lol
Nov 9, 2019 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Momma told me vaping is the devil!
Nov 9, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeKX2bNP7QM
Nov 9, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_37iRr9YS4
Nov 9, 2019 3:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.zdnet.com/article/bill-gates-youd-all-be-on-windows-mobile-today-not-android-but-i-screwed-up/ In a number of ways


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 10, 2019)

Nov 9, 2019 5:20 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Nov 9, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pfzrKYz217w?t=241
Nov 9, 2019 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows doesn't make sense on touch screens
Nov 9, 2019 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's too advanced in the UI department.
Nov 9, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4zLIMxv
Nov 9, 2019 7:45 AM - Veho: "Black Friday deal on hackable Switch consoles."
Nov 9, 2019 7:47 AM - Veho: Mouse-based UIs have the right click and mouseover, and recently scrolling. Touch screen UIs have dick, and that's why they are vastly inferior.
Nov 9, 2019 7:48 AM - Veho: Thank you for coming to my TED talk.
Nov 9, 2019 8:05 AM - kenenthk: I almost thought I was driving around with my phone under the good of my trunk cause I couldnt find it lol
Nov 9, 2019 8:06 AM - kenenthk: Hood of my car I mean
Nov 9, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho exactly
Nov 9, 2019 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too add on that your just describing one hand, on the PC with Windows your other hand is free to use a keyboard with 101 keys (or more) Need to highlight a bunch of specific files? Easy just control click the ones you want, on Android you can do the same IF your file explorer can do the operation but it's a little more convoluted
Nov 9, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if Microsoft had wanted to get in on the whole mobile phone deal, they really needed to create Android or IOS, I did get to play with a Windows phone one time and it felt fine it worked... and at the time I actually liked it better than Android, but Android just hit this rapid development curve and exceeded Windows mobile in like 6 months and never looked back.
Nov 9, 2019 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in fairness it's not too late... They need to release a front end file manager and system tools APK and just borg Android.
Nov 9, 2019 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean launcher lol and they have one it's just terrible...
Nov 9, 2019 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 9, 2019 9:34 AM - sp3off: wussup
Nov 9, 2019 10:02 AM - sp3off: and i'm here doing this : https://imgur.com/STsywj3
Nov 9, 2019 11:30 AM - Costello: yes we’re implementing one for sure
Nov 9, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dlfsGyd
Nov 9, 2019 2:10 PM - Veho: My home internet is fucking garbage today.
Nov 9, 2019 2:12 PM - Veho: Everything is timing out.
Nov 9, 2019 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho same here
Nov 9, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are going to divide the internet soon or something.
Nov 9, 2019 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone wants a piece of the goose that laid the golden egg
Nov 9, 2019 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once Net Neutrality was removed this was one possible outcome.
Nov 9, 2019 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IOgc3It
Nov 9, 2019 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iqz4IAr
Nov 9, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j70Nb6cRv3E
Nov 9, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5wwdp/watch-a-computer-solve-a-virtual-rubiks-cube-the-size-of-a-skyscraper
Nov 9, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dwCZpIp580
Nov 9, 2019 7:35 PM - T-hug: Joker 2019 HC HDRip XviD AC3-EVO
Nov 9, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Nov 9, 2019 7:59 PM - Flame: watched it in cinema. time to watch it again
Nov 9, 2019 8:10 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 9, 2019 8:50 PM - kenenthk: I like these new c cables
Nov 9, 2019 8:50 PM - kenenthk: They feel really smooth
Nov 9, 2019 8:52 PM - kenenthk: I think my c port might be dirty cause I only get fast charge if I plug it in upside down, assuming some alcohol could clean it
Nov 9, 2019 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is no "upside down" on a USB-C cable
Nov 9, 2019 9:12 PM - kenenthk: So why is one side not fast charging?
Nov 9, 2019 9:38 PM - Syynx: it's either dirty or a fake/cheap usb-c
Nov 9, 2019 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 9, 2019 9:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I swear T-hug shows up like once every week
Nov 9, 2019 10:13 PM - Ericzander: Yall living in 2019 with your usb-c. I'm living in 3019 with my usb-d
Nov 9, 2019 10:18 PM - IncredulousP: suck my usb-d
Nov 9, 2019 11:14 PM - Lilith Valentine: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Nov 9, 2019 11:45 PM - Extrasklep: us-bee
Nov 10, 2019 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: if the cable is not thicc it might only have half the wires
Nov 10, 2019 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: both sides of the usb-c connector might be mirrored but there is a separate wire for each one and they are only combined on the device side
Nov 10, 2019 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: why they did it that way, i have no idea
Nov 10, 2019 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they thought they might use the extra pins to provide more bandwidth later down the line
Nov 10, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekm9ekqW5Sg
Nov 10, 2019 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have that same fan shown on the middle one only mine is 90mm
Nov 10, 2019 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i looked around for 92mm RGB fans and the best i could find was a cooler that had a LED strip inside but the LEDs were in 4 different colors and not actually RGB but that LED strip is easily enough replaceable so i bought it anyway
Nov 10, 2019 1:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: they also happened to sell the fans separately so i didn't have to buy the whole cooler
Nov 10, 2019 1:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually no it is not the exact same but the design is very similar, mine's not snowman branded though
Nov 10, 2019 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: "best air cooler you can get on the market" i find that claim dubious considering noctua is a thing
Nov 10, 2019 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33053340370.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1b8153acJqdYv0&algo_pvid=d21dc468-1999-4a3d-b511-8e7b58e8a588&algo_expid=d21dc468-1999-4a3d-b511-8e7b58e8a588-0&btsid=2cb6d53a-c6b0-47c0-9740-a14213301961&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_55
Nov 10, 2019 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is the one i got
Nov 10, 2019 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is not a bad design i just hope it's not too noisy
Nov 10, 2019 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 10, 2019 2:55 AM - kenenthk: I dont see how there can only be one sided anything lol
Nov 10, 2019 2:56 AM - kenenthk: You can get fucked from the front or back which are both sides and nature
Nov 10, 2019 3:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: what are you talking about ken
Nov 10, 2019 3:40 AM - kenenthk: The fact tom said theirs no upside down on a c cable theirs a side on everything
Nov 10, 2019 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not one sided but there's no up and down it's all the same
Nov 10, 2019 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: kinda like space


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 11, 2019)

Nov 10, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/JzjDxWP
Nov 10, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jJlMpzC
Nov 10, 2019 4:17 AM - kenenthk: If you can flip it theirs a side to it lol
Nov 10, 2019 5:06 AM - kenenthk: Well this sucks went to plug in my old soundbar and theres no physical buttons on it and cant find the remote
Nov 10, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Order a new remote?
Nov 10, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On Amazon could be as low as like 2 bucks
Nov 10, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm so damned hungry
Nov 10, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ate a big bowl of oatmeal this morning and that's all
Nov 10, 2019 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/monsterlabos-the-heart-is-a-monstrous-7-pound-passive-cpu-and-gpu-cooler
Nov 10, 2019 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that's a cooler lol
Nov 10, 2019 5:49 AM - kenenthk: I forgot the buttons were hidden on the side of it but still cant turn it down or change modes without it
Nov 10, 2019 5:53 AM - kenenthk: I see they're still a good 20 bucks and I spent t like 50 on the entire soundbar
Nov 10, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/opinion/avoid-pc-price-gouging
Nov 10, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How are those kenenthk the sound bar.
Nov 10, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've not got one and I really can't think of a use for one lol
Nov 10, 2019 6:06 AM - kenenthk: My internal speakers keep randomly shutting off so I hooked it up
Nov 10, 2019 6:07 AM - kenenthk: You can tell a slight difference obviously a 50 one wont be as good as a 200 one
Nov 10, 2019 6:07 AM - kenenthk: Least I can adjust the volume on my shield with it
Nov 10, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh I see now
Nov 10, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it it supports CEC
Nov 10, 2019 6:16 AM - kenenthk: I'm using optical out
Nov 10, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From the TV or the Shield?
Nov 10, 2019 6:18 AM - kenenthk: TV I dont think the ahuels had optical out
Nov 10, 2019 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your shield is on HDMI CEC to the TV and the TV is doing the optical out that should be fine?
Nov 10, 2019 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Shield
Nov 10, 2019 6:19 AM - kenenthk: I just use the shield remote app on my phone it's pretty nice
Nov 10, 2019 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is pretty good and makes a nice backup remote
Nov 10, 2019 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have apps for Shield TV and Roku on my phone
Nov 10, 2019 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish Apple would do that same
Nov 10, 2019 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I would never need worry about remotes lol
Nov 10, 2019 6:21 AM - kenenthk: I like the most recent app feature and the vibration feedback on it makes it feel more responsive
Nov 10, 2019 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Tho I like using my actual remote to pause and shit
Nov 10, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever lose the remote for the Apple TV 4K just going to buy a different machine that thing is too expensive
Nov 10, 2019 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple TV remote is garbage  the whole top 1/3 is a touch pad that is terrible
Nov 10, 2019 6:31 AM - kenenthk: I have a 1st gen missing remote you can buy for 100
Nov 10, 2019 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2019 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 4K feels fast and responsive but being so locked down makes it almost useless to me.
Nov 10, 2019 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was jail broken I hear the emulators are not bad for IOS
Nov 10, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeed.com/ryanschocket2/order-some-wendys-and-well-guess-your-age-and-height-1
Nov 10, 2019 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm 19..... Lol
Nov 10, 2019 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously who goes to Wendy's and does not order a baconator?
Nov 10, 2019 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wish they would make the bacon more crispy
Nov 10, 2019 7:25 AM - kenenthk: I got 41
Nov 10, 2019 7:28 AM - kenenthk: If Wendy's was 24 hours I'd be happier about life
Nov 10, 2019 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Nov 10, 2019 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Let's start a petition
Nov 10, 2019 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds good put it on change.org
Nov 10, 2019 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Okay https://www.change.org/p/fast-food-we-want-wendy-s-open-24-7/dashboard?cs_tk=An0c4IfUftfABEq1y10AAXicyyvNyQEABF8BvNwhZ0kivsZS3OTGw2ejXXw%3D&utm_campaign=bf3bd2025a2f4d618669b1e6f6f8e957&utm_medium=email&utm_source=petition_published_onboarding_0&utm_term=csq
Nov 10, 2019 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2019 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I signed it lol
Nov 10, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make a forum post too lol
Nov 10, 2019 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1079261
Nov 10, 2019 8:30 AM - kenenthk: You do it
Nov 10, 2019 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Tekashi?
Nov 10, 2019 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2019 8:44 AM - kenenthk: I could go for a mcgriddle
Nov 10, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: My home interwebz is still on the fritz. I called support and they gave me the old "we will onvestigate and call you back in [after my shift ends] minutes" reacharound.
Nov 10, 2019 9:24 AM - kenenthk: That's code for fuck off I dont care
Nov 10, 2019 9:35 AM - Veho: Exactly.
Nov 10, 2019 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Can I post that in help threads
Nov 10, 2019 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Costello?
Nov 10, 2019 9:43 AM - Veho: "Please hold, an agent will be with you shortly."
Nov 10, 2019 9:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.lovemeow.com/kitten-extra-chromosome-happy-home-2641273220.html
Nov 10, 2019 9:44 AM - kenenthk: I didnt even know cats had chromosomes
Nov 10, 2019 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Must be trump's cat
Nov 10, 2019 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Sign the petition veho
Nov 10, 2019 10:14 AM - hii915: I just logged in for the first time in like 2 years, wow this brings back a lot of memory’s haha
Nov 10, 2019 10:16 AM - hii915: Wow I was one immature little shit ( totally didn’t fake my age )
Nov 10, 2019 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/11/09/android-10-closed-beta-asus-rog-phone-2/?amp
Nov 10, 2019 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Who the fuck here isnt a immature little shit
Nov 10, 2019 11:26 AM - Duo8: me
Nov 10, 2019 11:30 AM - kenenthk: The fact you need to announce you're not makes you one 
Nov 10, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqrXmDaplUI&feature=em-uploademail
Nov 10, 2019 1:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NGyrUVL.jpg
Nov 10, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Nov 10, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hTNNWW6
Nov 10, 2019 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Someone literally put 999MB on a fake chinese ad card
Nov 10, 2019 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's real but not quite 1GB lol
Nov 10, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard some of those are like rejects from actual cards but they probably will break soon after you buy them
Nov 10, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When they have those odd sizes
Nov 10, 2019 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Qc5YLm3
Nov 10, 2019 6:44 PM - Veho: Albert is a lamp.
Nov 10, 2019 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: Why the fuck do professors love to make HWs about yourself?
Nov 10, 2019 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: What am i supposed to post
Nov 10, 2019 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: write*
Nov 10, 2019 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: Hatsune Miku and big booty bitches?
Nov 10, 2019 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: and a ok boomer meme
Nov 10, 2019 6:59 PM - Veho: ....wuuuut?
Nov 10, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NGyrUVL.jpg
Nov 10, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/tumblr/6JlvN4p
Nov 10, 2019 9:46 PM - Veho: If I recall correctly, several other people then included the cat on their papers.
Nov 10, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XKd7h3b
Nov 10, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Cats Veho? lol
Nov 10, 2019 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0PEWfU7
Nov 10, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nW7v1fn
Nov 10, 2019 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 10, 2019 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Gonna go install cfw on the ps3 emulator
Nov 10, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 10, 2019 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you get that thing I sent you? lol
Nov 10, 2019 11:44 PM - kenenthk: https://fugginvapor.com/products/strawberry-egg-nog?variant=10412507655 buy me this
Nov 10, 2019 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://superuser.com/questions/1344535/how-to-enable-access-to-a-win10-shared-folder-from-android-vlc
Nov 11, 2019 12:21 AM - kenenthk: Let me get $15 psi
Nov 11, 2019 12:36 AM - kenenthk: My petition has an entire 4 signatures
Nov 11, 2019 3:06 AM - kenenthk: Dead


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 12, 2019)

Nov 11, 2019 5:26 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Nov 11, 2019 6:00 AM - Veho: NO U
Nov 11, 2019 6:05 AM - kenenthk: Fu
Nov 11, 2019 6:30 AM - Lilith Valentine: Oof
Nov 11, 2019 6:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AzmfDnz
Nov 11, 2019 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Medieval remake feels like it's missing stuff
Nov 11, 2019 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3YnpwAAHhM
Nov 11, 2019 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So keeping this in mind lol
Nov 11, 2019 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5bILnhl
Nov 11, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eggiNjQ
Nov 11, 2019 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iXpnYAo
Nov 11, 2019 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KKQchpN.png
Nov 11, 2019 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QR8vQV7
Nov 11, 2019 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nX4iWkB.jpg
Nov 11, 2019 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GWmmM3u.jpg Veho likes StarWars stuff lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:04 PM - Extrasklep: What's this?
Nov 11, 2019 1:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NkjGYVP.jpg
Nov 11, 2019 1:15 PM - Flame: LOOOL!
Nov 11, 2019 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I actually had something like that happen to me lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Science teacher came in insanely drunk....
Nov 11, 2019 1:16 PM - Flame: it kinda happened to me, but as an Uni student
Nov 11, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sat down and yelled at us for not doing what was on the board it was blank lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:16 PM - Flame: LOL
Nov 11, 2019 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She left the room I got up and smelled of her thermos and laughed my ass off was vodka
Nov 11, 2019 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone turned her in lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:19 PM - Flame: Good!
Nov 11, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was getting an A wasn't going to rock that boat lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:20 PM - Flame: that boat had a drunken sailor
Nov 11, 2019 1:20 PM - Flame: What will we do with a drunken sailor? What will we do with a drunken sailor? What will we do with a drunken sailor? Early in the morning!
Nov 11, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was kinda hot too....
Nov 11, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bestblackfriday.com/ads/best-buy-black-friday
Nov 11, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 58 inch TV for 199 lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 65 inch for 299 crazy
Nov 11, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I bought my first
Nov 11, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Color TV was like 289 for 19 inches lol
Nov 11, 2019 1:59 PM - IncredulousP: Good deals. I got a nice new monitor c:
Nov 11, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Rm9NrSj.jpg
Nov 11, 2019 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: no thanks, i have seen hot tub time machine and that did not go well
Nov 11, 2019 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dXJK3t9gWvI
Nov 11, 2019 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M93yIY4.jpg
Nov 11, 2019 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/ion-audio-boombox-with-am-fm-radio-silver/6347179.p?skuId=6347179&irclickid=QgD0nF0mmxyOU2DxTSQPxVT4Uknw-2S0KQJtRg0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=QgD0nF0mmxyOU2DxTSQPxVT4Uknw-2S0KQJtRg0&acampID=615614
Nov 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/studebaker-master-blaster-cd-rw-cd-r-cd-da-boombox-with-am-fm-radio-silver/6293408.p?skuId=6293408
Nov 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are boom boxes back in fashion?
Nov 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird... lol
Nov 11, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/aluratek-bluetooth-audio-cassette-adapter-black/5795900.p?skuId=5795900 They used to make these to plug into CD players... Wouldn't just like a MP3 player inside the cassette be better lol
Nov 11, 2019 2:58 PM - Skelletonike: Hum... Anyone have any opinions on Starlink?
Nov 11, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/11/10/2124236/company-seeks-fda-approval-for-single-dose-drug-to-cure-hivaids
Nov 11, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Starlink?
Nov 11, 2019 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ayyy Pogymanz leaked
Nov 11, 2019 3:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnKvQbpDYXU 
Nov 11, 2019 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/19/11/10/0316208/amd-unveils-the-worlds-most-powerful-desktop-cpus
Nov 11, 2019 3:18 PM - Skelletonike: Yeah, the space game
Nov 11, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org/download/TheGeocitiesMidiCollectionVersion1.2 331MB's of Midi files lol
Nov 11, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/19/11/11/1455213/surgeons-transplanted-pig-skin-onto-humans-for-the-first-time I identify as football... this is offensive to my people!
Nov 11, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 11, 2019 4:42 PM - Extrasklep: Linux > Windows
Nov 11, 2019 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg they finally added settings to turn down the sound effects in sword/shield
Nov 11, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? Where
Nov 11, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not in the settings for me
Nov 11, 2019 7:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh my gosh, there is a full moon on the front page 
Nov 11, 2019 7:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh T-hug put it there. 
Nov 11, 2019 7:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wait, is he gonna transform into a monster? 
Nov 11, 2019 7:42 PM - T-hug: Its cuz that thread is from sun and moon leaks iirc
Nov 11, 2019 7:42 PM - T-hug: I cba to make a new one
Nov 11, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 11, 2019 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well least he isn't transforming into a monster. Cause Halloween was month ago 
Nov 11, 2019 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should be worried about sword & shield Leaks now. 
Nov 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pu6y0dgb5mdt5mt/20191111_205609.jpg?dl=0
Nov 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: LOL
Nov 11, 2019 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 11, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did 420 lol
Nov 11, 2019 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And everyone else is gonna do 420 or 69, too lol
Nov 11, 2019 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would have done 1337 but i don't think it would fit
Nov 11, 2019 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's 3 numbers
Nov 11, 2019 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far I like this gen tbh. Don't like most of the new Pokemon designs, but I like the gameplay. I think the wild area is neat, and raid battles are cool though I think dynamax us a dumb mechanic
Nov 11, 2019 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also don't like that exp share can't be turned off, I personally prefer leveling each one myself even though it takes longer, but eh.
Nov 11, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: dynamax is kinda fun
Nov 11, 2019 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is, fighting them
Nov 11, 2019 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2OQu9yMh9k :blink
Nov 11, 2019 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 11, 2019 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK you downloading it?
Nov 11, 2019 8:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Downloading what?
Nov 11, 2019 9:01 PM - shaunj66: it
Nov 11, 2019 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is it? 
Nov 11, 2019 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This better not be a new meme, I'm not ready for a new one.
Nov 11, 2019 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I haven't even made mine popular
Nov 11, 2019 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: the anime?
Nov 11, 2019 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would I download that? 
Nov 11, 2019 10:46 PM - DinohScene: cus it's 18+?
Nov 11, 2019 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: why not?
Nov 11, 2019 11:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: beat the first gym in sword, it took a while... about 4.5 hours
Nov 11, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took me about 4 as well, spent a ton of time in the wild area though
Nov 11, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it's also dumb you need gym badges to catch higher level Pokemon
Nov 11, 2019 11:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why not? O_O
Nov 11, 2019 11:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean, could just find the dvd right?
Nov 11, 2019 11:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or subscribe to some service and watch >_>
Nov 11, 2019 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would I need junk on my Harddrive I can see without having it take up room I can use for other things
Nov 11, 2019 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like patches for games that never stop getting patched... for some reason 
Nov 12, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: I hate companies that mark an item as shipped but havent actually shipped it yet
Nov 12, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zW3XawAsaeU
Nov 12, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Nov 12, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 13, 2019)

Nov 12, 2019 4:28 AM - AsPika2219: Big News! VBA- forum is now back after long time down because of buggy! Enjoy! https://vba-m.com/forums/
Nov 12, 2019 4:29 AM - AsPika2219: Opps! I mean VBA-M (forgot one word)
Nov 12, 2019 4:30 AM - kenenthk: People care?
Nov 12, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do VBA-M is awesome
Nov 12, 2019 4:58 AM - kenenthk: But no one cares about you
Nov 12, 2019 5:05 AM - kenenthk: I cant believe beats s
Nov 12, 2019 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Are getting better reviews than bose
Nov 12, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2q1F7B9.jpg
Nov 12, 2019 7:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/minnesota-arbys-tells-parents-only-well-behaved-children-welcome
Nov 12, 2019 7:27 AM - Veho: Discipline the little shits.
Nov 12, 2019 7:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Dfd0m7f.mp4
Nov 12, 2019 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird lol
Nov 12, 2019 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/yns7gcy
Nov 12, 2019 9:34 AM - kenenthk: Swear my neighbors are pussies they'd rather bang on a while instead of just asking me to be quieter
Nov 12, 2019 9:34 AM - kenenthk: On a wall
Nov 12, 2019 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk did you tell them you can't be quiet nd
Nov 12, 2019 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And chronic flatulence is a medical condition
Nov 12, 2019 9:38 AM - kenenthk: I get the walls are hallow but shit they banged on it so hard my head jolted forward
Nov 12, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jolted and bolted catch that live electric feeling!!!
Nov 12, 2019 10:04 AM - kenenthk: People seriously forgot how to talk to others
Nov 12, 2019 10:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fC8RwwgCJtM
Nov 12, 2019 10:38 AM - kenenthk: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-owner-helped-by-berlin-police-after-de-iceing-of-ford-truck-from-ev-charging-station/ lol
Nov 12, 2019 11:43 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, Pokemon hasn't even been released officially and people are already cheating and trying new ways to cheat. Tch
Nov 12, 2019 12:12 PM - Veho: Shameful.
Nov 12, 2019 12:19 PM - Skelletonike: It's disappointing how people are so obsessed with cheating and stuff like that. As if it wasn't bad enough that they're playing a pirated copy.
Nov 12, 2019 1:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jbc0VVGyW0
Nov 12, 2019 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpMEiQvWhWE
Nov 12, 2019 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/VLTqmU4
Nov 12, 2019 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SwZ3TE0_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 12, 2019 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQD3fadSF6k
Nov 12, 2019 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol omg
Nov 12, 2019 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's disgusting
Nov 12, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptro0vwRMaA
Nov 12, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, good to know GameFreak hasn't learned shit about optimizing their games 
Nov 12, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soooooo much fucking lag in a few areas
Nov 12, 2019 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Lol 262 squirtle has to look shinier with 20fps battle modes
Nov 12, 2019 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Lvl*
Nov 12, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: zero stuttering for me so far so it's actually better than what i expected
Nov 12, 2019 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: are you playing docked or handheld?
Nov 12, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Both. It's in the wild area when you're heading to the forth gym
Nov 12, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suuuuuper awful lag there, like the entire way
Nov 12, 2019 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It also oddly happens when the rotom dex pops out after catching a Pokemon, but not all the time 
Nov 12, 2019 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, i'm not going to get that far on the pirated copy
Nov 12, 2019 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have it preordered and it should ship tomorrow so
Nov 12, 2019 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's bad enough that'd I'd hope gamefreak has a day one patch to fix it, cuz it's pretty bad tbh
Nov 12, 2019 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, worse than their last few 3ds games that lagged like ass in battles, except it's in the actual overworld
Nov 12, 2019 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is not
Nov 12, 2019 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you forgot how laggy those games were
Nov 12, 2019 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they were laggy all the time, not just in certain areas
Nov 12, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...how the fuck would you know if you haven't got that far? 
Nov 12, 2019 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's really that fucking shit
Nov 12, 2019 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's mainly because of how many wild Pokemon start rendering in this large area, just bogs the fps down a ton cuz it just keeps rendering everything
Nov 12, 2019 11:18 PM - kenenthk: Like I said gotta have a shinier squirtle
Nov 12, 2019 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not even that good looking
Nov 12, 2019 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just typical shit Gamefreak programming
Nov 12, 2019 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Write 2 lines of code that upgrade graphics a bit sell it for 60
Nov 12, 2019 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Game freak must be in competition with the EAs madden team
Nov 12, 2019 11:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom may or may not have been a clown in a previous life 
Nov 12, 2019 11:52 PM - kenenthk: If he was hed be pennywise
Nov 13, 2019 2:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: because in the 3DS games you could tell from the moment you turned it on
Nov 13, 2019 2:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: this has at least been performing well *so far*
Nov 13, 2019 2:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: the performance in the 3DS games was a constant annoyance and it never improved
Nov 13, 2019 2:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah... game freak aren't great at 3D development that's been obvious all along lol
Nov 13, 2019 2:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually, i had a thought about sword/shield's graphics
Nov 13, 2019 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: they look a lot better than the 3DS games, but they could effectively have been done on the 3DS with similar performance by a more talented team
Nov 13, 2019 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: they do not show off the switch *at all*


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 14, 2019)

Nov 13, 2019 4:03 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqO5lNS094M
Nov 13, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Side job male stripper kenenthk you can do it!!!
Nov 13, 2019 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Your daughters at my show every weekend
Nov 13, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then why you so broke? Lol
Nov 13, 2019 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Same reason you are
Nov 13, 2019 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehe I'm not 
Nov 13, 2019 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/nvidia-rtx-3080-graphics-card-could-be-powering-gaming-pcs-in-june-2020
Nov 13, 2019 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://linuxgizmos.com/latest-banana-pi-showcases-a-new-quad-a7-soc-with-fpga-extensions/
Nov 13, 2019 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/now/barkbox-big-honkin-pigs-in-a-blanket-controversy-220431569.html
Nov 13, 2019 5:18 AM - kenenthk: This CBS oil really ain't that bad
Nov 13, 2019 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Cbd
Nov 13, 2019 5:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50380906 why cant Poland just let it go lol
Nov 13, 2019 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7cWS_dH56Ik
Nov 13, 2019 6:32 AM - kenenthk: Debating on finishing my last steel reserve
Nov 13, 2019 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doo eett!!! Lol
Nov 13, 2019 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-jcc-microcode&num=1
Nov 13, 2019 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn by the time all the patches slow down Intel CPUs AMD is going to be faster all around
Nov 13, 2019 6:40 AM - kenenthk: Sonic still looks like shit
Nov 13, 2019 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/79632076
Nov 13, 2019 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk Sonic the fastest thing undead souless thing not alive
Nov 13, 2019 6:57 AM - kenenthk: Swear these steel drinks go down smoother each time I drink them
Nov 13, 2019 7:10 AM - jurassicplayer: Maybe a split between couch/online co-op would be nice
Nov 13, 2019 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 13, 2019 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smooth as the metal flakes in them will allow lol
Nov 13, 2019 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Stfu waterbiy
Nov 13, 2019 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Why do movies always gotta lag 30 minutes in
Nov 13, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's called filler and lack of talent
Nov 13, 2019 8:08 AM - kenenthk: I blame hitler
Nov 13, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Scooby Doo
Nov 13, 2019 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/elon-musks-internet-from-space-60-new-spacex-satellites-bring-us-service-closer/
Nov 13, 2019 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck new scooby doo movies
Nov 13, 2019 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Look kenenthk you can finally get high speed internet in kazaskistan or wherever you are lol
Nov 13, 2019 8:36 AM - kenenthk: I'm under your mommas butt could use some better reception here tho weak signal
Nov 13, 2019 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Now I'm about to be over the toilet
Nov 13, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/12/intel-cascade-lake-zombieload/amp/
Nov 13, 2019 8:58 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUY3SVpZYsE
Nov 13, 2019 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Fuck and and fuck intel
Nov 13, 2019 9:02 AM - kenenthk: And fuck tesla
Nov 13, 2019 9:18 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tZLe3JFF5RQ cool
Nov 13, 2019 9:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h041uWG.jpg
Nov 13, 2019 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She just has extreme tampon
Nov 13, 2019 9:34 AM - kenenthk: It's not flordia?
Nov 13, 2019 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jbUhDh1
Nov 13, 2019 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Eminem?
Nov 13, 2019 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would name him Oreo or Shit Head
Nov 13, 2019 9:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eWm1hzt.jpg
Nov 13, 2019 10:12 AM - kenenthk: That's not fair so could the entire DC and marvel crew but wtf were they doing
Nov 13, 2019 10:13 AM - kenenthk: I take that back batman couldnt do shit
Nov 13, 2019 10:38 AM - Veho: Batman was behind the whole thing.
Nov 13, 2019 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 13, 2019 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Batman knew about it ahead of time.
Nov 13, 2019 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame Aquaman
Nov 13, 2019 11:21 AM - Veho: He should have stopped the planes with flying fish.
Nov 13, 2019 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 13, 2019 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jet fuel cant melt steel beams but Superman's heat vision can!!!
Nov 13, 2019 12:02 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-meme-box.532361/page-115#post-8858473
Nov 13, 2019 12:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hAr1CFK.mp4
Nov 13, 2019 1:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lbWuzeQ.jpg
Nov 13, 2019 1:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMOx6fFqJBc
Nov 13, 2019 6:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J281eg2.jpg
Nov 13, 2019 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/11/13/health/china-plague-intl-hnk-scn-scli/index.html
Nov 13, 2019 7:06 PM - Veho: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.express.co.uk/news/world/975995/black-death-plague-bubonic-plague-usa-idaho-teenager-latest/amp
Nov 13, 2019 7:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xY4AXBv
Nov 13, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/iyiFp9B
Nov 13, 2019 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: somehow hiding a loaded gun in your vagina doesn't seem safe
Nov 13, 2019 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Nov 13, 2019 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Happy hump day you whores
Nov 13, 2019 11:44 PM - sks316: i like to build brown bricks with minecrap
Nov 14, 2019 12:38 AM - WeedZ: https://imgur.com/gallery/WzFUHtG
Nov 14, 2019 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Lol the guy in the background
Nov 14, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVbh_FEiF2E
Nov 14, 2019 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: really starting to sound like a marble machine
Nov 14, 2019 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Your mom sounds like a marble machine
Nov 14, 2019 2:21 AM - kenenthk: Wut https://store.steampowered.com/app/1164390/Haunted_Gas_Station/
Nov 14, 2019 2:35 AM - kenenthk: God damn 80gb for destiny 2
Nov 14, 2019 3:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: Bump
Nov 14, 2019 3:13 AM - kenenthk: stfu
Nov 14, 2019 3:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lilith, did you bumb the shoutbox?


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 15, 2019)

Nov 14, 2019 4:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/GeeekPi-Raspberry-Pi-4-ABS-Case-Plastic-Shell-for-RPi-4B-with-Cooling-Fan/184029010686?_trkparms=aid%3D777001%26algo%3DDISCO.FEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20170615105047%26meid%3D5aeea06cd9a845d39e25d6d32038dc10%26pid%3D100656%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26itm%3D184029010686%26pmt%3D0%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100656.m5063&_trkparms=pageci%3Aab9d9147-0697-11ea-b2f9-74dbd18
Nov 14, 2019 4:41 AM - Lilith Valentine: Aye
Nov 14, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk the worst part of that 80GBs is if your doing the free stuff it's not worth the bandwidth.... I imagine the paid full game has more to it but the free part didn't do it for me.
Nov 14, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Graphics are good the sound is good but it just didn't click with me.
Nov 14, 2019 5:11 AM - kenenthk: I'm surprised my 7950 card still goes for 150 on amazon
Nov 14, 2019 5:22 AM - kenenthk: It still chugs along pretty decently even if its 6 years old
Nov 14, 2019 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they where pretty good cards to be honest
Nov 14, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I used my 4870 way longer than a lot of other cards and even when I replaced it wasn't from speed it was that it couldn't do the latest DirectX stuff
Nov 14, 2019 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like in 2 or 3 years I will want a new GPU... Maybe Ray Tracing will be more better good by then lol
Nov 14, 2019 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/amd-rx-5700-xt-beast-gtx-1080-in-crytek-ray-tracing/
Nov 14, 2019 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least AMD is beating the 1080 now.... But not the Ti?
Nov 14, 2019 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Interview in less than 6 hours "
Nov 14, 2019 6:52 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/JVC-55-Class-4K-UHD-2160p-HDR-Roku-Smart-LED-TV-LT-55MAW595/832008708?adid=1500000000000043004853&veh=eml
Nov 14, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: Break a leg.
Nov 14, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Where do you see yourself in 5 years? Lol
Nov 14, 2019 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Married to your daughter
Nov 14, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RzsxeXr
Nov 14, 2019 7:50 AM - kenenthk: Can I be in your family psi
Nov 14, 2019 8:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, don't break legs, they will not be useful 
Nov 14, 2019 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/wtf/OICBA8J
Nov 14, 2019 8:13 AM - kenenthk: Answer me
Nov 14, 2019 8:33 AM - Veho: Sonic, he should break the legs of all the other candidates.
Nov 14, 2019 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33043145117.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&&scm=1007.25281.150765.0&scm_id=1007.25281.150765.0&scm-url=1007.25281.150765.0&pvid=2b0ee3eb-2a3e-4b10-b573-be3688e3430c&_t=,scm-url:1007.25281.150765.0,pvid:2b0ee3eb-2a3e-4b10-b573-be3688e3430c
Nov 14, 2019 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No kenenthk  lol
Nov 14, 2019 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic should be in the next Halo game.
Nov 14, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why Dr Robotnic never set a trap with like piano wire and made Sonic run that way.
Nov 14, 2019 8:47 AM - Veho: Or just lasers across the path.
Nov 14, 2019 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly being fast is great but being smart is better
Nov 14, 2019 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33027959930.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&pvid=974b0913-60e5-425a-844f-11bb13860c80&_t=gps-id:shopcartRecommend,scm-url:1007.15372.148114.0,pvid:974b0913-60e5-425a-844f-11bb13860c80&aff_platform=msite&gps-id=shopcartRecommend&scm=1007.15372.148114.0&scm-url=1007.15372.148114.0&scm_id=1007.15372.148114.0
Nov 14, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol If I ever win the lotto just going to order dumb stuff from AliExpress for entertainment
Nov 14, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My cooler arrived about 30 miles from me a few hours ago
Nov 14, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Friday
Nov 14, 2019 9:19 AM - Veho: I would have dumb stuff shipped to my friends.
Nov 14, 2019 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Nov 14, 2019 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Send kenenthk that Aliens VS Predator Flashlight he wants
Nov 14, 2019 9:31 AM - Veho: *fleshlight  
Nov 14, 2019 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's what I meant but auto correct lol
Nov 14, 2019 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/review/reviews-lightbox//ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_img?ie=UTF8&asin=B01M27ARWS
Nov 14, 2019 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Ever get have issues sleeping so you just drive around for 30 minutes at night
Nov 14, 2019 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No issues sleeping but if no traffic driving is nice
Nov 14, 2019 11:41 AM - kenenthk: My package still says it arrived in KCMO which is like 20 minuets away and it says it will be delivered today which I have low hopes in 
Nov 14, 2019 11:59 AM - IncredulousP: go take it from them
Nov 14, 2019 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Talking to USPS is like talking to the pentagon you wont get what you want
Nov 14, 2019 12:05 PM - IncredulousP: if it's just sitting at their store/package center, you might be able to just pick it up
Nov 14, 2019 12:06 PM - kenenthk: Its the sorting facility its probably on a huge conveyor belt
Nov 14, 2019 12:10 PM - IncredulousP: then sneak it like a ninja and steal it 
Nov 14, 2019 12:10 PM - kenenthk: ninja got banned from twitch tho I dont wanna be banned from usps
Nov 14, 2019 12:11 PM - kenenthk: And apparently its national pickle day
Nov 14, 2019 12:29 PM - kenenthk: huh never knew  anazon owned twitch
Nov 14, 2019 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Interview went pretty good
Nov 14, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-J-qKUGpFU
Nov 14, 2019 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Supervisor seemed pretty cool he could tell I was nervous about it but I was able to make him laugh
Nov 14, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol apparently my social security number is being suspended and an arrest warrant being issued for me lol
Nov 14, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They left a voice mail for me lol
Nov 14, 2019 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Thank god someone did it
Nov 14, 2019 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what you get for not dissolving the dead hookers in acid Psi 
Nov 14, 2019 3:45 PM - kenenthk: I got told the we'll give you a call if you're hired so I'm assuming that meant no 
Nov 14, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2019 4:53 PM - Devin: I feel that Ken. I just had a phone interview and was pretty nervous.
Nov 14, 2019 4:53 PM - Devin: They had me schedule an in-person interview on the 22nd so here's hoping.
Nov 14, 2019 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Phone interviews I'm fine its actually going that gets me worked up
Nov 14, 2019 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: holy fuck SponsorBlock is awesome
Nov 14, 2019 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: how much money do they want to cancel it?
Nov 14, 2019 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, that new foldable screen Razr was officially announced
Nov 14, 2019 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it actually...looks really neat
Nov 14, 2019 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $1500 though, which is a hard pass lol
Nov 14, 2019 6:54 PM - kenenthk: It would look good stuck on a refr though
Nov 14, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the specs are meh
Nov 14, 2019 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially for $1500
Nov 14, 2019 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: refr?
Nov 14, 2019 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want a foldable phone for my next phone but i'm gonna wait until they're cheaper and more perfected
Nov 14, 2019 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: funny that we're going back to the old days of flip phones 
Nov 14, 2019 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same Jdbye, I think it's a neat idea but needs a bit more refining
Nov 14, 2019 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the Razr's design looks a lot more durable than Samsung's, so that will be interesting to see how the durability is
Nov 14, 2019 7:37 PM - kenenthk: At least its $300 cheaper
Nov 14, 2019 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Galaxy fold is $2000
Nov 14, 2019 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Glad you got a fond memory of msrps
Nov 14, 2019 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Expected Delivery onTHURSDAY14 NOVEMBER2019between 1:00pm and 3:00pm < 2:36pm no package
Nov 14, 2019 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My cooler is here finally lol
Nov 14, 2019 9:59 PM - IncredulousP: did it arrive ken
Nov 14, 2019 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Now it says 5pm going on 4
Nov 14, 2019 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Psyctund out of thermal paste
Nov 14, 2019 10:02 PM - IncredulousP: :c
Nov 14, 2019 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Psi runs*
Nov 14, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's in in perfect condition, no RGB and when I install it in the morning I will have some numbers to compare it with for temps  (right now the stock cooler hits 80 something C in games...)
Nov 14, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nahh kenenthk I have like a giant tube of thermal paste and like 4 ounces or something of MX-4 lol
Nov 14, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Arctic-MX-4-Compound-Micro-particles-Durability/dp/B07LDJY4X2?th=1
Nov 14, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh 20 grams lol
Nov 14, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But plenty 
Nov 14, 2019 10:14 PM - Devin: I got you Psi.
Nov 14, 2019 10:14 PM - Devin: https://youtu.be/qaoTARN3sv4
Nov 14, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did buy a giant tube of thermal paste from China that is supposed to be the same as MX-4 but I  don't use it on my PC's (things like game consoles and other things...) I just don't trust it enough to slap it on a 200 or 300 dollar CPU lol
Nov 14, 2019 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839976924.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.722a6d763BZeTJ&algo_pvid=4c3faeee-16e4-4f69-92d3-92aabc58dc56&algo_expid=4c3faeee-16e4-4f69-92d3-92aabc58dc56-38&btsid=1709be23-3f9b-43d4-9b46-a6ac66e5fa66&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52
Nov 14, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how great is is but VS the stock old crusty thermal paste on an original Xbox, it lowered temps by a lot (I should have wrote them down, to compare...) but it seems to work OK.
Nov 14, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stM2CPF9YAY
Nov 14, 2019 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: buy some decent thermal paste instead psi
Nov 14, 2019 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need a big tube, it expires
Nov 14, 2019 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Fuckers didn't pack my coils now I gotta wait tell monday to get them
Nov 14, 2019 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye I did buy some actual MX-4 
Nov 15, 2019 12:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/discordapp/status/1195094901471318017?s=09
Nov 15, 2019 12:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 15, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iwQz2Uj
Nov 15, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PaC30O2


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 16, 2019)

Nov 15, 2019 4:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: going by that LTT video on bulk thermal paste the cheap stuff is pretty awful Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaoTARN3sv4&feature=youtu.be
Nov 15, 2019 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah and I believe that is in fact thread lubricant for cars lol it's supposed to be kind of thermal conducting but not all the way lol
Nov 15, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's main purpose is to prevent corrosion
Nov 15, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Versachem-13109-Anti-Seize-Thread-Lubricant/dp/B0002JN57E
Nov 15, 2019 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See the copper color, I'm not sure but I think it has copper in it.
Nov 15, 2019 7:14 AM - Veho: It can be used as all-purpose lube.
Nov 15, 2019 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2019 9:24 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlQT4ptwLKs
Nov 15, 2019 9:26 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwg-NXy9O08
Nov 15, 2019 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.digikey.com/en/product-highlight/m/molex/ml-xt-sealed-connection-system?utm_adgroup=xGeneral&gclid=Cj0KCQiAtrnuBRDXARIsABiN-7AF-CKmp2ssvSUwkr6tNlBNpnpPDfHLdax682tTMb8z-_sRLPvV4rkaApPEEALw_wcB
Nov 15, 2019 11:30 AM - Veho: Mmmm, molex.
Nov 15, 2019 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CfuMt0q.jpg
Nov 15, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e1Nqk7n
Nov 15, 2019 2:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HJqpDG9.jpg
Nov 15, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LDrwZFM
Nov 15, 2019 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AcVMPo6
Nov 15, 2019 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: the stuff nintendo uses on the switch has a pink color to it
Nov 15, 2019 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway the package did suggest it was for computers
Nov 15, 2019 4:15 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 15, 2019 5:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: Fucking fuck
Nov 15, 2019 5:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 15, 2019 5:31 PM - Lilith Valentine: 
Nov 15, 2019 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Good fuck
Nov 15, 2019 6:03 PM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/huawei_mate_x_arrives_for_sale_and_promptly_sells_out_in_a_matter_of_minutes-amp-40111.php
Nov 15, 2019 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: goddamned fuck
Nov 15, 2019 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp there we go, 32 hours to finish pogymanz
Nov 15, 2019 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The post game was like barely an hour long lol
Nov 15, 2019 7:09 PM - Veho: Too short to satisfy Tom  ;o;
Nov 15, 2019 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 15, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: hmm i think it usually takes me around 40
Nov 15, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: to beat a pokemon game
Nov 15, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: pokemon pearl i maxed out the timer at 99 hrs cause i spent some time IV and EV training and such
Nov 15, 2019 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but normally when i beat the game i am pretty much done
Nov 15, 2019 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: these days i don't bother catching every legendary because they recycle so many of them
Nov 15, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's not a problem for this gen since there's only the three you can actually catch lol
Nov 15, 2019 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, two per game
Nov 15, 2019 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Nov 15, 2019 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw a list there are like 18 legendaries in the game though?
Nov 15, 2019 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: are they all events?
Nov 15, 2019 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they can't be caught in game
Nov 15, 2019 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They aren't even listed in the pokedex at all, though the data is there
Nov 15, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only one you can legitimately get right now is that Mew you get from the Pokewalker thing
Nov 15, 2019 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird
Nov 15, 2019 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: are they all new?
Nov 15, 2019 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's weird they don't have pokedex data if they're old mons
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No they're all old
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess they intend them to be easter eggs sorta when they are released
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for Metlan for some reason
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: hidden mons
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meltan*
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pastebin.com/3jNGBZqh < There's a full list
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Meltan is probably intended to be transferred over from lets go through pokemon home
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are all in the game files, but not obtainable in any way as of now lol
Nov 15, 2019 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't want a full list lol
Nov 15, 2019 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got both the dynamax pikachu and eevee  my cousin lent me his lets go pikachu a while back so i could unlock the content in smash, its just a save from the beginning of the game but it was good enough to get the pikachu
Nov 15, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can't evolve though and i guess they don't get the same moves they had in let's go either which was what made them so good
Nov 15, 2019 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i probably won't use them
Nov 15, 2019 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: stuff like that is one benefit of having saves always stored on console - makes it easy to add extras that rely on you having another game
Nov 16, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: or making a certain amount of progress in another game
Nov 16, 2019 2:53 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 16, 2019 3:02 AM - IncredulousP: kcuf
Nov 16, 2019 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Kansas city u fuck?
Nov 16, 2019 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This cooler is much better about 20C cooler 
Nov 16, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: I might make some corn beef and cabbage tomorrow
Nov 16, 2019 3:37 AM - kenenthk: https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/8f46ad53-d334-46af-ae35-4170779759a6
Nov 16, 2019 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTQwz35LiNk
Nov 16, 2019 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 17, 2019)

Nov 16, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenchan
Nov 16, 2019 4:24 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Nov 16, 2019 4:48 AM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/inmate-popeyes-chicken-sandwich
Nov 16, 2019 8:41 AM - kenenthk: https://metro.co.uk/2019/11/15/rare-kitten-born-two-faces-named-duo-eats-mouths-11162322/
Nov 16, 2019 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is this why your always in a bad mood? lol https://metro.co.uk/2019/11/15/prisoners-sodomized-inmate-broomstick-poured-boiling-water-anus-11163922/
Nov 16, 2019 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off I'm always in a good mood you ass
Nov 16, 2019 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig?t=55
Nov 16, 2019 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RsYHTCaTkk
Nov 16, 2019 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXa2mwjDvIQ
Nov 16, 2019 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Apparently Amazon has their own vitamins line I wouldn't trust it its probably powder that manipulates you to buy more shit
Nov 16, 2019 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 16, 2019 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably are fine, as long as they are actual vitamins and not like "Saint Johns Wart" with dubious medical claims....
Nov 16, 2019 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even vitamins are kind of a scam as long as your eating correctly (I do not so I have to take vitamins lol)
Nov 16, 2019 11:22 AM - kenenthk: I'd rather die of a heart attack eating a whopper instead of seeing my ex naked again
Nov 16, 2019 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Fan or not I want that vynal https://mobile.twitter.com/Eminem/status/1195440229374726145?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
Nov 16, 2019 11:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075GZCFSK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_ko-ZDb7YR5DAP I'm tempted to buy this
Nov 16, 2019 12:24 PM - IncredulousP: kenethk I found a picture of your ex naked https://i.ytimg.com/vi/_sIvL8W-Y8U/maxresdefault.jpg
Nov 16, 2019 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Now you're gonna get banned for posting nudity
Nov 16, 2019 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nVGtd2j.jpg
Nov 16, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EDuc1kZ.jpg
Nov 16, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AIr5f34.jpg One of kenenthk's ancestors lol
Nov 16, 2019 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pFU8zjQ
Nov 16, 2019 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Says the one that makes poor chinamen kill themselves in a pile of boxes 
Nov 16, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ryynlvC
Nov 16, 2019 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk if I could get that pile of boxes on video... I would make it into a Christmas BluRay and mail it out 
Nov 16, 2019 1:08 PM - kenenthk: That's what you call a cock block
Nov 16, 2019 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Buy from America save a Chinamans life, reelect emperor poopoo
Nov 16, 2019 1:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eef-l5pcEIk
Nov 16, 2019 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HuxAVSI
Nov 16, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/569uGrz.jpg
Nov 16, 2019 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xaXTKuE
Nov 16, 2019 1:53 PM - kenenthk: That guy should be in jail for that seing
Nov 16, 2019 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Swing
Nov 16, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swing baby swing!!! lol
Nov 16, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This cooler kicks ass lol
Nov 16, 2019 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 34C with just Chrome with a bunch of tabs open 
Nov 16, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 33C even
Nov 16, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the thermal paste is setting or something
Nov 16, 2019 4:37 PM - Veho: The thermal sensor is malfunctioning.
Nov 16, 2019 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Waterboy
Nov 16, 2019 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Shenmue-3 looks like it was programmed on the dreamcast
Nov 16, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think it has 8 of them one for each core 
Nov 16, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The whole CPU is probably bad, better send it to me to confirm ;O;
Nov 16, 2019 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom will use his clown powers to turn your cpu into a cup 
Nov 16, 2019 7:28 PM - breaktemp: Whew, really enjoying pokemon again !
Nov 16, 2019 8:11 PM - kenenthk: Wasnt tom the one that had to educate you to know a disk drive wasnt a cup holder?
Nov 16, 2019 8:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/W67aj1I.jpg
Nov 16, 2019 9:08 PM - kenenthk: I almost forgot titanfall was a game
Nov 16, 2019 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're thinking of optical drives
Nov 16, 2019 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rt_BTv4MUts
Nov 17, 2019 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: gee, it sure is BORING around here...
Nov 17, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/terminator-resistance
Nov 17, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tsuFt4v
Nov 17, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you need the 3950X reviews are saying its damned close to Intel's top end now.
Nov 17, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But cheaper and with more threads and stuff lol
Nov 17, 2019 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: no one needs 16 cores
Nov 17, 2019 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: the 12 core is a better purchase imo
Nov 17, 2019 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: even that is more than most people need, but good for multitasking
Nov 17, 2019 2:44 AM - IncredulousP: i need 69 cores
Nov 17, 2019 2:44 AM - IncredulousP: and 420 logical
Nov 17, 2019 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Alternatively, I can keep using my 6c/12t 3600 and spend $750 on something actually useful for my use, like a new GPU ;O;
Nov 17, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably be picking up an RTX 3070 whenever that launches in 2020
Nov 17, 2019 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the rumors and such are accurate and that Nvidias gonna keep the launch price lower than the 2xxx series lol
Nov 17, 2019 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Under $400 = yeah, anything over and I probably wouldn't bother lol
Nov 17, 2019 3:46 AM - kenenthk: My corn beef n cabbage came out good
Nov 17, 2019 3:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomangell/2019/11/16/vote-to-federally-legalize-marijuana-planned-in-congress/#7091380d201b


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 18, 2019)

Nov 17, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs to be like 10% tax....
Nov 17, 2019 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5% reserved for social programs and medical costs
Nov 17, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kfXqHQw
Nov 17, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fTJ5o_uW3eM
Nov 17, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfz46HXvPLc
Nov 17, 2019 4:46 AM - kenenthk: It would be like 20% in kansas tax is already almost 10% here
Nov 17, 2019 5:16 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/OohTCb2r.jpg
Nov 17, 2019 5:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: more like 100% tax
Nov 17, 2019 5:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's what it would be here
Nov 17, 2019 8:16 AM - Costello: Love this
Nov 17, 2019 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Just deleted a bunch of apps on my phone and actually took uptime to organize apps and shit actually running smoother now
Nov 17, 2019 9:02 AM - plasturion: I just checked and youtube vp09 codec works always great on my x220 but av01 have a troubles and lags and high cpu usage on balanced batery plan
Nov 17, 2019 9:06 AM - plasturion: i guess av1 for youtube base on avc h.265 so that's why it require more cpu power or hardware decoding wich my 2nd gen i5 lacks.
Nov 17, 2019 9:42 AM - kenenthk: Gemini man [HC][Full] 
Nov 17, 2019 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's been out for a day or two does it have Korean subs? lol
Nov 17, 2019 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but it plays smooth
Nov 17, 2019 10:08 AM - kenenthk: Assuming this is Kim's way of saying fuck you america for the interview
Nov 17, 2019 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol It is smooth
Nov 17, 2019 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Start had me kinda worried
Nov 17, 2019 10:12 AM - kenenthk: Feels like the movie was just in theaters not that long ago
Nov 17, 2019 10:12 AM - kenenthk: Oh shit it has just been a month lol
Nov 17, 2019 10:14 AM - kenenthk: Let's all tweet will Smith saying his $138Mill movies already out on digital release
Nov 17, 2019 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 17, 2019 10:59 AM - kenenthk: https://petapixel.com/2019/11/16/fedex-guy-throws-1500-canon-lens-instead-of-walking-10-feet/
Nov 17, 2019 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a good movie.
Nov 17, 2019 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MFiLh52
Nov 17, 2019 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xoJa5iy
Nov 17, 2019 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CBHcT5m
Nov 17, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://video.nest.com/clip/3eb6e93ddbf847ccbeeaab8f84912236.mp4
Nov 17, 2019 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sIDdwNC
Nov 17, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VZa8ox3
Nov 17, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bmryc5s
Nov 17, 2019 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qAMnHyK.jpg
Nov 17, 2019 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vquKTLi
Nov 17, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/auGBOqf
Nov 17, 2019 7:40 PM - Ryccardo: mucinex
Nov 17, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDbEkEcaAbU
Nov 18, 2019 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 19, 2019)

Nov 18, 2019 4:14 AM - CORE: What Time is it?
Nov 18, 2019 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Half past Fuck
Nov 18, 2019 4:29 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/6B522GbH3D8
Nov 18, 2019 4:32 AM - CORE: LMFAO
Nov 18, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gonnawantseconds.com/italian-wedding-cookies/
Nov 18, 2019 4:53 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Nov 18, 2019 4:57 AM - CORE: I just pulled out one of my Teeth I feel much better now :-)
Nov 18, 2019 5:03 AM - kenenthk: What are you like 10?
Nov 18, 2019 5:05 AM - CORE: Yes will u read me a story please
Nov 18, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is full of stories and used condoms 
Nov 18, 2019 5:22 AM - kenenthk: That's between me and your daughter step dad 
Nov 18, 2019 5:22 AM - CORE: lol
Nov 18, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-ceo-rtx-is-a-home-run-i-look-forward-to-upgrading-hundreds-of-millions-of-pc-gamers/amp/
Nov 18, 2019 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Are you coming to our wedding?
Nov 18, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well yes and when your dick falls off from being a petri dish for 100 STDs lol
Nov 18, 2019 5:52 AM - kenenthk: Then I could sue your family
Nov 18, 2019 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably wouldn't live long enough to file ebolaids lol
Nov 18, 2019 6:26 AM - kenenthk: I could live long enough to lay in a bed holding a sign that says dont cape or date psis daughter
Nov 18, 2019 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Vape*
Nov 18, 2019 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Darth Vaper funds your lack of faith disturbing
Nov 18, 2019 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Go to work
Nov 18, 2019 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.marijuanajobscannabiscareers.com/job/security-officer-marijuana-company-clearwater-florida/?utm_campaign=google_jobs_apply&utm_source=google_jobs_apply&utm_medium=organic
Nov 18, 2019 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Secure the weed!!!
Nov 18, 2019 6:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.taotronics.com/products/tt-bh046-hybrid-noise-cancelling-headphones#opinew-plugin I might get these
Nov 18, 2019 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Dell-combines-an-AMD-Ryzen-9-3950X-CPU-with-an-Nvidia-GeForce-RTX-2080-Ti-for-an-astonishing-Alienware-Aurora-desktop.443059.0.html
Nov 18, 2019 7:02 AM - kenenthk: BT 5 products should still connect to BT4 right?
Nov 18, 2019 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they are all backwards compatible
Nov 18, 2019 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think except like 1.0 but if you have something 1.0 your holding a rare thing
Nov 18, 2019 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.0 launched almost right after BT first came out so it wasn't in a lot of stuff yet
Nov 18, 2019 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh misread your question.... A product like headphones or a sound bar if it needs 5.0 for the speed it could be required
Nov 18, 2019 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In theory should still work fine but really depends on what kind of custom crap they imbued it with.
Nov 18, 2019 7:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fvuDPfi.jpg
Nov 18, 2019 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/v3rTKEMy5OY
Nov 18, 2019 8:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZfHzuJX.jpg
Nov 18, 2019 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2019 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bear "Don't mind if I do..." Lol
Nov 18, 2019 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/fZHVA3P
Nov 18, 2019 9:14 AM - kenenthk: Swear if I see that ad on YouTube about a 117 year old woman I'm going to push her
Nov 18, 2019 9:37 AM - Veho: lol wut?
Nov 18, 2019 9:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i think all bluetooth audio devices support SBC which works on any bluetooth version and aptx hd and such still work on BT 4.0 and maybe 3.0 as well idk, so audio gear shouldn't be a problem at all
Nov 18, 2019 9:42 AM - kenenthk: YouTube keeps showing an ad if an old woman everytime I click on a video
Nov 18, 2019 9:42 AM - kenenthk: And it's like 5 minutes long
Nov 18, 2019 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken, why aren't you using an ad blocker
Nov 18, 2019 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: thanks Psi i watched that pacman video now my entire suggestions feed is just kids nursery rhymes and shit
Nov 18, 2019 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 18, 2019 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Probably cause they dont work on apps
Nov 18, 2019 10:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: Youtube Vanced
Nov 18, 2019 10:10 AM - kenenthk: What
Nov 18, 2019 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: google it
Nov 18, 2019 10:39 AM - Duo8: inb4 ban
Nov 18, 2019 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: who
Nov 18, 2019 10:50 AM - kenenthk: New lady and the tramp movies pretty good
Nov 18, 2019 10:52 AM - kenenthk: If you've seen some of the shits psi posted and isnt banned yet then no ones gonna get banned unless you do something really stupid like call veho a old drunken swab
Nov 18, 2019 11:36 AM - IncredulousP: can confirm, clicked a link by psi, now I have aids
Nov 18, 2019 11:39 AM - kenenthk: Offending jdbye is perfectly ok tho 
Nov 18, 2019 12:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SduDrpC.mp4
Nov 18, 2019 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Dead box
Nov 18, 2019 6:46 PM - Veho: Succbox
Nov 18, 2019 6:49 PM - Flame: beatBox
Nov 18, 2019 6:49 PM - Flame: beat the meat
Nov 18, 2019 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I drop rhymes yo
Nov 18, 2019 7:09 PM - IncredulousP: treat the feet
Nov 18, 2019 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Eat my meat have a std treat
Nov 18, 2019 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Salty*
Nov 18, 2019 7:40 PM - IncredulousP: close enough
Nov 18, 2019 7:40 PM - Flame: what a typo bro.
Nov 18, 2019 7:41 PM - IncredulousP: oh, it aint no typo
Nov 18, 2019 7:42 PM - Flame: damn son. ken you should have used protection
Nov 18, 2019 7:54 PM - James_: Ayyyy I'm in
Nov 18, 2019 8:01 PM - Veho: https://www.videogameschronicle.com/news/ps5-controller-shown-in-patent-images/
Nov 18, 2019 8:50 PM - kenenthk: That's what I get for marrying psis daughter
Nov 18, 2019 9:04 PM - IncredulousP: Wait a second....I'M married to psi's daughter. What's going on here?
Nov 18, 2019 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Guess you got aids now
Nov 18, 2019 9:09 PM - IncredulousP: Well great, I have double aids now. Thanks psy
Nov 18, 2019 9:13 PM - kenenthk: Learn from psi, know what a condom is
Nov 18, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cool, shitty comcrap force upgraded my speeds from 150mbps to 200mbps and are now charging me $80 a month
Nov 18, 2019 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...when their gigabit package costs that much
Nov 18, 2019 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Time to switch to att
Nov 18, 2019 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: time to switch to gigabit
Nov 18, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would rather pay $80
Nov 18, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would rather pay $200
Nov 18, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, "best we can do for you is put your bill down to $70"
Nov 18, 2019 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was fucking $50 before 
Nov 18, 2019 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you said its the same price
Nov 18, 2019 11:19 PM - IncredulousP: better switch to Amish
Nov 18, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd upgrade to gigabit if I were going to stay in this house for more than a year
Nov 18, 2019 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm not, so I don't feel like paying the extra
Nov 18, 2019 11:21 PM - IncredulousP: i have Gigabit but i can't pull more than like 10MB from any server
Nov 18, 2019 11:21 PM - Flame: Latest Shoutbox Threads? wtf
Nov 18, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I managed to get it down to $60 a month by cancelling and then reordering 200mbps package for $60 a month lol
Nov 18, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Flame, some new feature added a few days ago
Nov 18, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Separate shitboxes
Nov 18, 2019 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For separate topics*
Nov 18, 2019 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Useless IMO, but hey whatever lol
Nov 18, 2019 11:23 PM - Flame: Minecraft: Pocket Edition?? who the fuck wants to talk about that
Nov 18, 2019 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: sks316, apparently lol
Nov 18, 2019 11:24 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 18, 2019 11:24 PM - IncredulousP: you're right, smb3 IS the best
Nov 18, 2019 11:25 PM - IncredulousP: Debian installer < Ubuntu installer
Nov 18, 2019 11:26 PM - IncredulousP: Debian > ubuntu
Nov 18, 2019 11:26 PM - IncredulousP: Love you
Nov 18, 2019 11:33 PM - Seriel: build me owo
Nov 18, 2019 11:43 PM - Flame: Linux Mint > Ubuntu
Nov 18, 2019 11:45 PM - Dionicio3: It hasn't been called Pocket Edition in years lmao
Nov 19, 2019 12:38 AM - GamerzHell9137: *PeePeePooPoo*
Nov 19, 2019 12:38 AM - GamerzHell9137: ohh hey bb code works
Nov 19, 2019 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's always worked
Nov 19, 2019 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IDIOT
Nov 19, 2019 1:05 AM - GamerzHell9137: It had that img icon for years which didn't work at all ;O;
Nov 19, 2019 1:05 AM - GamerzHell9137: rip shoutbox with img
Nov 19, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was disabled cuz people kept posting huge images and softcore porn here ;O;
Nov 19, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which totally wasn't me, definitely ;O;
Nov 19, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was GLUE on those ladies I SWEAR ;O;
Nov 19, 2019 1:43 AM - GamerzHell9137: And who didn't like those  ?
Nov 19, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think rauly gave me the warning 
Nov 19, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He gave me 3 warning points for it ;O;
Nov 19, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: How rude ;O;
Nov 19, 2019 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Star.Wars.Jedi.Fallen.Order-CODEX < Eyyyy
Nov 19, 2019 2:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, tom is mad 
Nov 19, 2019 2:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys don't want to have a mad clown on your back
Nov 19, 2019 3:22 AM - kenenthk: I like tom a bit better now that he called gamerz an idiot
Nov 19, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yet I post a horse attempting to rape a police officer and no warning  lol
Nov 19, 2019 3:40 AM - kenenthk: I thought that was just a family photo
Nov 19, 2019 3:44 AM - kenenthk: May end up having to buy a new shield shit starts turning off during my football nights


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 20, 2019)

Nov 19, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww
Nov 19, 2019 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Hey Walmart you shipped my the older one by mistake 
Nov 19, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would do that but I gots the 500GB model
Nov 19, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I like it
Nov 19, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I downloaded a torrent and I liked it
Nov 19, 2019 4:29 AM - kenenthk: It really doesnt matter anymore external storage is easy to set up on it and 500GB externals are cheaper than my ex now
Nov 19, 2019 4:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9zOPpGX.jpg
Nov 19, 2019 4:31 AM - kenenthk: I was more dissapointed the 3rd gen had no external bay removal for HDDs but I guess nvidia is following the hey be like Sony and try to get morons to pay $100 more just so they wont have to deal with external shit
Nov 19, 2019 4:53 AM - kenenthk: Oh cool apparently theres a casion open 24 hors about 30 minutes away
Nov 19, 2019 5:22 AM - Veho: What's a casion? 
Nov 19, 2019 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/UoepOfi5Ru8
Nov 19, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/11/18/health/china-bubonic-plague-intl-hnk-scn-scli/index.html
Nov 19, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ancient Chinese secret, plague in Europe was on purpose  lol (kidding)
Nov 19, 2019 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/teenagers/d7yUbzj
Nov 19, 2019 8:21 AM - kenenthk: Put in my last 5 won back 15
Nov 19, 2019 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crabs? Lol
Nov 19, 2019 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1PuqErHbn7M
Nov 19, 2019 9:05 AM - Veho: He showed her his 5 inch dick, she showed her 15 inch one.
Nov 19, 2019 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2019 9:22 AM - Costello: well thanks (no homo)
Nov 19, 2019 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Won 10 bucks at the casino
Nov 19, 2019 9:46 AM - kenenthk: I was on my last 5 then different machines paid out $25 
Nov 19, 2019 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet now you can afford that surgery you always wanted!!
Nov 19, 2019 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Penile enlargement is a bit more expensive
Nov 19, 2019 9:49 AM - kenenthk: And you cant tell me you wouldn't get it if you could
Nov 19, 2019 9:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/264422752275?var=564070018902&norover=1&mpt=[CACHEBUSTER]&ff5=2016116828&ff8=72989409993&audid=aud-569589604208&device=m&ff7=gbatemp.net&siteid=0&ipn=admain2&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-155981-718216-3&mkcid=4&placement=520706&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIk7nB8v715QIVATlPCh3yHwJmEAEYASAGEgI8HPD_BwE
Nov 19, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could put anything in those for Halloween like wax teeth lol
Nov 19, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I got wax teeth instead I'd be so mad lol
Nov 19, 2019 10:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qW0WPaQ
Nov 19, 2019 10:10 AM - shaunj66: Sup fellow gamerz
Nov 19, 2019 10:14 AM - kenenthk: Theres way too many jump cuts on that to get me to believe it wasn't computer generated
Nov 19, 2019 11:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea that looks like a print
Nov 19, 2019 12:23 PM - Skelletonike: Guess I'll be spending my lunch break playing Pokemon Sword while eating my sandwiches. z.z
Nov 19, 2019 12:23 PM - Skelletonike: I feel like a reponsible adult.
Nov 19, 2019 12:26 PM - eyeliner: One of the last, if not the best 2D platformers of that era.
Nov 19, 2019 12:31 PM - AmandaRose: Been playing Jetpac pretty much all my life. Such a gteat game from the company that became Rare
Nov 19, 2019 12:32 PM - AmandaRose: Great game not gteat game stupid phone lol
Nov 19, 2019 12:33 PM - Valery0p: Hi chat, I didn't know about it
Nov 19, 2019 12:34 PM - AmandaRose: Equally as good as any of the other old school final Fantasy games
Nov 19, 2019 12:36 PM - AmandaRose: Its dragon Quest its frigging awesome what more needs discussed.
Nov 19, 2019 12:36 PM - AmandaRose: Sonic 2
Nov 19, 2019 12:37 PM - AmandaRose: Arg ignore thr above sonic comment
Nov 19, 2019 12:40 PM - Costello: and we're live! welcome everybody
Nov 19, 2019 12:40 PM - Costello: announcement here https://gbatemp.net/threads/introducing-the-gbatemp-game-center-the-first-phase-of-our-new-central-site-feature.552545/
Nov 19, 2019 12:41 PM - Costello: I just cant ignore it Amanda, I cant.
Nov 19, 2019 12:42 PM - Costello: One of my old time favorite games. I can always play this game, and I still enjoy it as much as ever
Nov 19, 2019 12:42 PM - Costello: all time*
Nov 19, 2019 12:47 PM - kenenthk: What's a responsible adult
Nov 19, 2019 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: toxtricity is pretty cool
Nov 19, 2019 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ryd7u57bjs8hss8/Screenshot%202019-11-19%2013.52.40.png?dl=0
Nov 19, 2019 1:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ohYwiyO.jpg
Nov 19, 2019 1:38 PM - T-hug: Dis best snes game!
Nov 19, 2019 1:41 PM - Extrasklep: Why is there no dates in the shoutbox?
Nov 19, 2019 1:47 PM - CORE: kenenthk was killed too maybe by that creature.
Nov 19, 2019 1:48 PM - Jiehfeng: Hello Reggie
Nov 19, 2019 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 19, 2019 1:49 PM - CORE: Well it cant be helped.
Nov 19, 2019 2:04 PM - flashmanx: no one has answers to my 2 vita questions in games and content?
Nov 19, 2019 2:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kbrzTGE.jpg
Nov 19, 2019 2:13 PM - LonelyPhantom: So close to making a Max Fate Level(s) code, could use some help testing it though
Nov 19, 2019 2:13 PM - LonelyPhantom: https://gbatemp.net/threads/need-help-finishing-this-cheat-code-for-desu2-record-breaker-max-fate-levels.551867/#post-8866318
Nov 19, 2019 2:38 PM - Costello: yay
Nov 19, 2019 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:04 AM - flashmanx: no one has answers to my 2 vita questions in games and content? < Because that's the wrong section for your issues. I've moved them for you
Nov 19, 2019 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games and content is for discussing games and content, not troubleshooting issues with games installed on CFW
Nov 19, 2019 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 19, 2019 3:02 PM - phonz: whoa a shoutbox, Feels like 2002 again.
Nov 19, 2019 3:04 PM - Skelletonike: Tch... Filthy pirates. z.z
Nov 19, 2019 3:19 PM - Skelletonike: Hum... People are being way too childish on Pokemon Sword and Shield metacritic page. Reviewers have an average of 80 score, user reviews are at 45 points. Review bombing just because of the pokedex, meh.
Nov 19, 2019 3:21 PM - CORE: That is why I want to be the very best to help each pokemon to understand the power that is inside Gotta Catch em All! Teach me and I Teach U.
Nov 19, 2019 3:23 PM - Skelletonike: I understand people complaining, but giving 0 scores?
Nov 19, 2019 3:23 PM - Skelletonike: Tons of people giving a 0 score and a 1 score is just stupid.
Nov 19, 2019 3:25 PM - Costello: a decent one but not my favorite handheld zelda. Liked links awakening a lot better, it had a more poetic vibe to it
Nov 19, 2019 3:25 PM - Skelletonike: like this:
Nov 19, 2019 3:25 PM - Skelletonike: Bruno_Bastos29 Nov 15, 2019 0 GameFreak cut the National DeX in half so I'll cut a score from 10 to 0      43 of 58 users found this helpful     All this user's reviews
Nov 19, 2019 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike it's far more than "just the pokedex"
Nov 19, 2019 3:25 PM - Skelletonike: Sure, but giving a 0 or a 1?
Nov 19, 2019 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they couldn't even give us the new pokemon models they promised
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that was their reasoning for not including every pokemon
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - Duo8: it still sells lol
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - Duo8: this will never end
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: ofc it does, its pokemon
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think people are a bit harsh but they are all valid points
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - Duo8: i wonder if the unexpected jump in hw power messed up their plans
Nov 19, 2019 3:26 PM - Skelletonike: It's about the game itself though. Disregarding what was said. I'm playing the game, it's not that as bad as people are making it.
Nov 19, 2019 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: unexpected? lol
Nov 19, 2019 3:27 PM - Duo8: totally unexpected
Nov 19, 2019 3:27 PM - Duo8: they were probably expecting something like the vita
Nov 19, 2019 3:27 PM - Duo8: instead they got something like maybe 5-6 times more powerful
Nov 19, 2019 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: people are mad the game is short, they're mad they can't use their favorite pokemon, they're mad at how little game freak has done to improve the franchise, they're mad at how it still looks like a 3DS game, they're mad at how poorly it performs
Nov 19, 2019 3:28 PM - Duo8: and along with that, 5-6 times the expectation
Nov 19, 2019 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could go on
Nov 19, 2019 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i believe it's a vocal minority though
Nov 19, 2019 3:30 PM - Skelletonike: I'm not a big fan of pokemon and only bought the dual pack since it grabbed a pre-order sale and only paid 84€ for it
Nov 19, 2019 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: I don't think it deserves a 0 or a 1 though.
Nov 19, 2019 3:32 PM - Skelletonike: People usually overrate pokemon games, this time they're doing the opposite
Nov 19, 2019 3:32 PM - Duo8: dammit i need to study
Nov 19, 2019 3:32 PM - Duo8: i just can't commit ot it
Nov 19, 2019 3:33 PM - Skelletonike: I'm at work. Dying.
Nov 19, 2019 3:42 PM - James_: Work is death
Nov 19, 2019 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: the A/C is too hot in here
Nov 19, 2019 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: and I often need to leave the office and go to the warehouse.
Nov 19, 2019 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: Where I'm at it's around 28ºC, in the warehouse it's around 5ºC
Nov 19, 2019 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: My throat has been complaining
Nov 19, 2019 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Tenderize your meat first before swallowing
Nov 19, 2019 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: What he said, beat your meat
Nov 19, 2019 4:46 PM - Issac: I'm making an achievement set for this game! How fun! 
Nov 19, 2019 5:28 PM - Skelletonike: I'd rather not do that while at work.  =O
Nov 19, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoE20ZDYKxE
Nov 19, 2019 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi post the YouTube link I gave you
Nov 19, 2019 6:09 PM - sks316: no u
Nov 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Pablitox: I am currently working with a team to translate this game
Nov 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Pablitox: it's not easy as it sounds, but we'll do our best!
Nov 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I cannot but I did enjoy it lol
Nov 19, 2019 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/awesome/jw6CFVo
Nov 19, 2019 6:17 PM - smileyhead: Hello there, my son.
Nov 19, 2019 6:30 PM - sks316: i like to build brown bricks in minecrap
Nov 19, 2019 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Why YouTubes pg13
Nov 19, 2019 6:41 PM - kenenthk: And it has gamerzmum
Nov 19, 2019 7:01 PM - James_: Meat your beat
Nov 19, 2019 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum can really give you some fun
Nov 19, 2019 7:50 PM - Owenge: No u
Nov 19, 2019 8:33 PM - supergamer368: I don't know who's reading this or how this works but let me tell you that Bubsy 3D is the finest 3D platformer, nay, GAME I have ever played. The incredibly realistic 3D graphics, the intense soundtrack, the gripping story, it's all perfect. No game will ever be better case closed and locked so tight it can never be opened again.
Nov 19, 2019 9:43 PM - Flame: ken you hate people talking about your mum. but love talking about gamerz mum.
Nov 19, 2019 9:43 PM - Flame: you are a text book hypocrite
Nov 19, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Flame, you are a textbook
Nov 19, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 19, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tired...
Nov 19, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: worked like 32 hours in the last 48 hours 
Nov 19, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Our new captain she is a nice woman but we are losing officers at an unsustainable rate.
Nov 19, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck the captain 
Nov 19, 2019 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would but I am too tired and ugly lol
Nov 19, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm thought I was off tonight but they called me in lol
Nov 19, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get like 10 hours off so that was a nice vacation lol
Nov 19, 2019 11:32 PM - Sicklyboy: boo
Nov 19, 2019 11:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Green name in chat 
Nov 20, 2019 12:13 AM - Costello: spoken like a true fan
Nov 20, 2019 12:14 AM - Costello: good luck
Nov 20, 2019 12:14 AM - Costello: why what do cool people use nowadays
Nov 20, 2019 3:10 AM - IncredulousP: yes
Nov 20, 2019 3:11 AM - IncredulousP: i haven't played any other video game since bubsy 3d
Nov 20, 2019 3:13 AM - IncredulousP: grindr
Nov 20, 2019 3:16 AM - IncredulousP: hmm can't tell if isp throttling or roommate downloading gigs of pr0n again...
Nov 20, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why not both? Lol
Nov 20, 2019 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My ISP throttles after a few TBs in the month 
Nov 20, 2019 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I upgrade to the 500/500 package that would stop.
Nov 20, 2019 3:53 AM - IncredulousP: no but upgrading to the 420/69 package would
Nov 20, 2019 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/B9Ajnct


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 21, 2019)

Nov 20, 2019 4:33 AM - DRAGONBALLVINTAGE: Best game ever!
Nov 20, 2019 4:37 AM - CORE: Lol Cool Halloween Costume next year ;-)
Nov 20, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/38aGE0y_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 20, 2019 4:38 AM - CORE: 2F5cc84e01b24a0947d59040f8cabad500
Nov 20, 2019 4:40 AM - CORE: https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5c/c8/4e/5cc84e01b24a0947d59040f8cabad500.jpg
Nov 20, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/the-internet-reacts-to-the-announcement-of-a-new-half-l-1839941674/amp
Nov 20, 2019 7:17 AM - Veho: I liked the one saying "Valve needs to make a flagship game for their VR platform / what, the new HL game is for their VR platform? WHYY?"
Nov 20, 2019 7:36 AM - kenenthk: I slept a good 10 hours
Nov 20, 2019 7:45 AM - Veho: I hate you.
Nov 20, 2019 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Good
Nov 20, 2019 7:46 AM - kenenthk: I'm going back to bed
Nov 20, 2019 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: with 3 gerbils and a carrot
Nov 20, 2019 7:49 AM - kenenthk: No your daughter
Nov 20, 2019 8:02 AM - CORE: Im sorry about your daughter ok...  But we hsve to get out of here.
Nov 20, 2019 8:06 AM - CORE: kenenthk: https://i.pinimg.com/236x/67/4d/66/674d6672e4ac0bfbfef7d141db03ee12.jpg
Nov 20, 2019 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Your mother
Nov 20, 2019 9:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zBT7Qno.jpg
Nov 20, 2019 10:22 AM - Ev1l0rd: discord seems to be popular for casual chatter
Nov 20, 2019 10:32 AM - Skelletonike: Good luck with that. Wasn't there someone already working on it?
Nov 20, 2019 10:49 AM - StrayGuitarist: An unbelievably fun addition to an already pretty freakin' fun game. Not to mention a really clever, interesting story.
Nov 20, 2019 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TqYqV13
Nov 20, 2019 11:35 AM - MrCokeacola: sample text
Nov 20, 2019 11:51 AM - kenenthk: No
Nov 20, 2019 1:28 PM - Extrasklep: shoutbox is cool 
Nov 20, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzKH_JtM6oU
Nov 20, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Cib0Z9p
Nov 20, 2019 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 20, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stick
Nov 20, 2019 3:24 PM - cearp: hey everyone
Nov 20, 2019 3:40 PM - LuigiSuperStarSaga: Waiting patiently for this.
Nov 20, 2019 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Nov 20, 2019 3:53 PM - cearp: lol
Nov 20, 2019 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Launch the kraken
Nov 20, 2019 4:03 PM - LonelyPhantom: Bump
Nov 20, 2019 5:00 PM - Duo8: welp it's 12
Nov 20, 2019 5:00 PM - Duo8: another day gone
Nov 20, 2019 5:04 PM - kenenthk: No its 11
Nov 20, 2019 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/anf1c66
Nov 20, 2019 8:07 PM - Chary: 
Nov 20, 2019 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4SIH6mR
Nov 20, 2019 8:48 PM - IncredulousP: found out why my internet speeds went to shit. fucking latest netgear firmware breaks their own product. had to downgrade like 4 versions to fix my speed
Nov 20, 2019 8:50 PM - AmandaRose: King of fighters 94
Nov 20, 2019 8:51 PM - AmandaRose: King of fighters 94
Nov 20, 2019 8:51 PM - AmandaRose: Ignore the above messages im drunk lol
Nov 20, 2019 11:49 PM - Sicklyboy: Build a spare computer, spin up a pfsense install, and buy a Unifi wireless AP.  No more broken shit 
Nov 21, 2019 12:23 AM - IncredulousP: huh. TIL, I might actually try that 
Nov 21, 2019 12:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: GREEN NAME IN CHAT 
Nov 21, 2019 12:52 AM - kenenthk: You make my name feel green
Nov 21, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5L6wL7E
Nov 21, 2019 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: make kenenthk green again! lol
Nov 21, 2019 2:59 AM - Lilith Valentine: Make GBAtemp great  again!
Nov 21, 2019 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I found my DStwo last week, it won't work in any of my DS systems


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 22, 2019)

Nov 21, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have a DSi?
Nov 21, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcmag.com/news/372057/amd-ships-unlocked-49-athlon-3000g-processor?amp=1
Nov 21, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn AMD is just going crazy.
Nov 21, 2019 4:47 AM - Sicklyboy: I remember when their stock was $28 a share.  I had like 14 shares at that time, and got disappointed when it dipped.  I sold once it got back up to about the same price, a little higher, and now I'm kicking myself that it's kept going higher and higher and I a) didn't keep what I had and b) STILL didn't buy more.
Nov 21, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I know the feeling.
Nov 21, 2019 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Long time ago I had like 14K in stocks I used to play with and I would bounce it back and forth between Intel and AMD
Nov 21, 2019 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever get spare money to invest I'll do that again most months I could make like 500 dollars on that gig added to my job it made things ok lol
Nov 21, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next year AMD probably will have 4 cores 8 threads in the same price bracket
Nov 21, 2019 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just expect AMD stock to keep rising for at least the next 12 months unless Intel shits out something amazing
Nov 21, 2019 4:55 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah I'm probably going to start reinvesting in them early next year.  I'm itching to get my car paid off before the end of the year so I'm trying to be a tiny bit more conservative with my spending until that's said and done.
Nov 21, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Same with me but more different bills
Nov 21, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope Intel makes like a home quantum assisted chip that would be nice.
Nov 21, 2019 5:48 AM - IncredulousP: i can quantum assist you bby
Nov 21, 2019 6:29 AM - T-hug: Test
Nov 21, 2019 6:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7c8QXol.jpg
Nov 21, 2019 6:40 AM - James_: lmfao
Nov 21, 2019 9:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bfYiHL5.mp4
Nov 21, 2019 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Slept on my shoulder wrong shit hurts
Nov 21, 2019 10:01 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/20/house-committee-approves-bill-decriminalizing-marijuana-on-the-federal-level.html
Nov 21, 2019 10:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fO8lsvC.jpg
Nov 21, 2019 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Driving with pain in your shoulder sucks
Nov 21, 2019 12:13 PM - IncredulousP: @Veho lol
Nov 21, 2019 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jGeX7MN
Nov 21, 2019 1:20 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 21, 2019 1:38 PM - Veho: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33046272731.html
Nov 21, 2019 1:39 PM - Skelletonike: hm?
Nov 21, 2019 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Not bad for $10 cant wait to see it on wish for $15 and $5 shipping
Nov 21, 2019 1:46 PM - Skelletonike: If I can't change the games it becomes pretty meh for me. 400 games which end up being mostly the same game.
Nov 21, 2019 1:49 PM - kenenthk: I bet you could hack it pretty easy
Nov 21, 2019 3:07 PM - CORE: kenenthk: You couldn't hack a bitch that is why you have a sore shoulder you bitch:-)
Nov 21, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/acaernqal7cmh76/Screenshot%202019-11-21%2016.16.25.png?dl=0
Nov 21, 2019 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: this guy is getting increasingly creepy
Nov 21, 2019 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Spyro Reignited Trilogy is taking forever to install
Nov 21, 2019 3:35 PM - Chary: It took ages on an ssd for me
Nov 21, 2019 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Try pathing it to a 7200rpm 6 year old hdd 
Nov 21, 2019 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Bummer guess my gpu doesnt like the game I keep getting werid lines at launch
Nov 21, 2019 3:51 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/oBbbnAdr.jpg pretty lines
Nov 21, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: So the game auto launches in 1080p what kind crappy deving is that lol
Nov 21, 2019 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken that looks like a dying gpu
Nov 21, 2019 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: or too much OC
Nov 21, 2019 4:26 PM - kenenthk: No it launched perfectly when I grabbed a old 22" 1080p display I had to adjust graphics down to p since my 32" 1080p display broke a while ago
Nov 21, 2019 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: same settings?
Nov 21, 2019 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Yup the devs just decided to assume everyone had a 1080p display on deck lol
Nov 21, 2019 4:40 PM - Chary: test
Nov 21, 2019 4:40 PM - Sicklyboy: Wasn't the Half-Life: Alyx trailer supposed to be released at like 10 AM Eastern?  WHERE IS IT
Nov 21, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10AM PST
Nov 21, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not EST 
Nov 21, 2019 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 1PM I think?
Nov 21, 2019 4:41 PM - kenenthk: You can wait another 150 year for a trailer
Nov 21, 2019 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it might be your cable ken
Nov 21, 2019 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw a video where a cable was not working correctly with a specific monitor
Nov 21, 2019 4:50 PM - kenenthk: 10:26 AM - kenenthk: No it launched perfectly when I grabbed a old 22" 1080p display I had to adjust graphics down
Nov 21, 2019 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: you didn't read what i just said
Nov 21, 2019 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just got a toast message on my switch "server maintenance will now begin"  never seen that before
Nov 21, 2019 5:28 PM - Skelletonike: hm?
Nov 21, 2019 5:36 PM - YukidaruPunch: I love this game. ♥
Nov 21, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fvXhBpW
Nov 21, 2019 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 21, 2019 6:07 PM - shaunj66: no u
Nov 21, 2019 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nDsTOxX.gif
Nov 21, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk not ready are you....
Nov 21, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 21, 2019 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ByEIeJi
Nov 21, 2019 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ObQ2Huu
Nov 21, 2019 6:26 PM - kenenthk: Cant you be nice and say hi for once in your life you fuck 
Nov 21, 2019 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hi 
Nov 21, 2019 11:18 PM - Chary: RGB!!!!!!
Nov 21, 2019 11:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: Same
Nov 22, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMQUHuE58q0
Nov 22, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFD71h3CKkU
Nov 22, 2019 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1457453-REG/lg_24gl600f_b_24_class_full_hd.html < $130 24" 1080p 144hz monitor
Nov 22, 2019 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty dang cheap
Nov 22, 2019 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TN, but hey good enough for the price lol
Nov 22, 2019 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame I don't have an excuse to buy another monitor, that price is pretty tempting lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 23, 2019)

Nov 22, 2019 4:19 AM - kenenthk: Go big or go home
Nov 22, 2019 6:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aYtgOk6.png
Nov 22, 2019 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 22, 2019 9:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wFzdDIR.mp4
Nov 22, 2019 9:44 AM - kenenthk: This girl on Facebooks dating app liked me 
Nov 22, 2019 11:38 AM - Veho: SHE WANTS THE D
Nov 22, 2019 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully I hate everyone the same but I ain't never seen a black girl with green eyes before
Nov 22, 2019 12:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/oTZ84U-K_5k elons been watching too much batman
Nov 22, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fCq5Mw0
Nov 22, 2019 1:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KUOWKFM.jpg
Nov 22, 2019 1:39 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 22, 2019 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kEm
Nov 22, 2019 1:55 PM - kenenthk: I didnt the job 
Nov 22, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you blow the interviewer?
Nov 22, 2019 3:35 PM - kenenthk: Is that why you didnt give me the spot on porn.gbatemp?
Nov 22, 2019 3:41 PM - Veho: No, he blew the interview.
Nov 22, 2019 3:42 PM - Veho: Easy mistake to make.
Nov 22, 2019 4:16 PM - Devin: I feel that Ken. I'm getting ready for mine and hopefully it goes well.
Nov 22, 2019 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Dont say doing your wife like I did
Nov 22, 2019 4:19 PM - Devin: That was your answer to the "Where do you see yourself in 5 years?" question? Savage.
Nov 22, 2019 4:23 PM - kenenthk: No it was my answer to Why do you wanna work here?
Nov 22, 2019 4:28 PM - Devin: My only issue is that I applied and did phone interviews at two places. I really want job A and the interview for it went super well but I'm going for a physical interview for job B.
Nov 22, 2019 4:28 PM - Devin: Job A said they'd get back to me but that it could be a few weeks.
Nov 22, 2019 4:28 PM - Devin: But if job B offers me a job then IDK.
Nov 22, 2019 4:29 PM - kenenthk: I only got about 4.9k left in my account feeling the work hunger again
Nov 22, 2019 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: facebook has a dating app?
Nov 22, 2019 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Just launched apparently
Nov 22, 2019 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rick and Morty just did an episode about that.
Nov 22, 2019 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/model-wdba3a0040bbk-wesn-4tb/p/N82E16822234386?Item=N82E16822234386&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD112019-_-SD11222019-_-Item-_-22-234-386&tp=i-H55-Q7H-1Hk-1NKKen-2G-BGVi-1c-4gc-1HoNeK-jCDCi&om_rid=1260834529&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Nov 22, 2019 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Has the new season launched yet?
Nov 22, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes 2 episodes so far lol
Nov 22, 2019 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/dycj69/twilight_menu_v1110_ndsbootstrap_v0271_support/
Nov 22, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rambo.Last.Blood.2019.1080p.KORSUB.HDRip.x264.AAC2.0-STUTTERSHIT
Nov 22, 2019 5:44 PM - kenenthk: Banned
Nov 22, 2019 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 22, 2019 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: KORSUB 
Nov 22, 2019 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What you can't read Korean? lol
Nov 22, 2019 5:55 PM - kenenthk: Neither can koren people eyes arent wide enough
Nov 22, 2019 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YgptBvs.jpg
Nov 22, 2019 6:57 PM - kenenthk: I shout accio whenever I see my grubhub driver then I say Avada kadavra when they ask about a tip
Nov 22, 2019 9:26 PM - DinohScene: Hah, didn't knew they'd made a new Rambo
Nov 22, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's ok hmmm kinda plot heavy lol
Nov 22, 2019 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Assuming it's the sort of movie you just have on for background noice and act like you're watching it
Nov 22, 2019 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Noise
Nov 23, 2019 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Downloading torrents on android is so easy now
Nov 23, 2019 12:21 AM - kenenthk: Are mkvs castable?


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 24, 2019)

Nov 23, 2019 7:19 AM - T-hug: Yeah
Nov 23, 2019 8:32 AM - kenenthk: These t as co bell chicken roll things are nasty
Nov 23, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I tried them last time they where out and pretty grosd
Nov 23, 2019 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gross
Nov 23, 2019 8:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: Chat needs more panties
Nov 23, 2019 8:56 AM - kenenthk: The stores frozen kind would be better
Nov 23, 2019 8:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: And thigh highs
Nov 23, 2019 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Sure Lilith post some panties
Nov 23, 2019 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Porn.gbatemp.com
Nov 23, 2019 9:33 AM - Lilith Valentine: I can’t access the Staff forums to do that
Nov 23, 2019 9:35 AM - kenenthk: You can also pm me content and I'll forward it
Nov 23, 2019 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny
Nov 23, 2019 9:42 AM - Lilith Valentine: :thinking:
Nov 23, 2019 10:43 AM - kenenthk: Dont think hard
Nov 23, 2019 11:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VG2G1cx.jpg
Nov 23, 2019 11:22 AM - kenenthk: That looks like my first time being the bullet
Nov 23, 2019 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho me too
Nov 23, 2019 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fBgJvX8
Nov 23, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z786wNU
Nov 23, 2019 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-devilutionx-for-3ds.552299/
Nov 23, 2019 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Welp I just wasted 30 bucks
Nov 23, 2019 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Accidentally hired another male prostitute?
Nov 23, 2019 1:05 PM - kenenthk: I bought a bed topper because my beds been causing muscle pain I feel no different on it
Nov 23, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMxt7wbh8o0
Nov 23, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks kennenthk
Nov 23, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey whats hurting where and how?
Nov 23, 2019 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter touched my butt and it hurt
Nov 23, 2019 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: beat goose game in one go
Nov 23, 2019 3:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: Nice
Nov 23, 2019 3:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 23, 2019 4:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: Being a demon is fun
Nov 23, 2019 4:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: I upset the Church just by existing
Nov 23, 2019 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 23, 2019 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Weren't you a alien like months ago?
Nov 23, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9o1YMeyiv0k?t=645 Terminator 2 really called it... lol
Nov 23, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember Miles Dyson explaining how advanced the new chips where, and it showed a CCX type chip lol
Nov 23, 2019 5:48 PM - James_: Churches hate her! See how she became a demon in 4 easy steps
Nov 23, 2019 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Fuck Amazon
Nov 23, 2019 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/e0j3yj/their_power_is_like_unfathomable_man/
Nov 23, 2019 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi I bought a 2008 iMac 
Nov 23, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why?lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I threw a $40 bid at one on shopgoodwill and it fucking went through lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They usually go for like $100!
Nov 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's got a 2.4Ghz C2D, 3GB of RAM, 320GB HDD lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT
Nov 23, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A savings of like -40 dollars!!! Lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A fucking 20" screen with the best resolution, 1680x1050 
Nov 23, 2019 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-2-duo-2.4-20-inch-aluminum-early-2008-penryn-specs.html < This one I guess? lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So use it for porn? Lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have no idea what I'm gonna use it for TBH lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly didn't expect it to win, I just saw the current bid was like $35 so I was just kinda like "eh why not?"
Nov 23, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly set it up and then put it next to the shitty eBay PC in my basement to rot lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say upgrade the shit out of it but lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It does use a socketed CPU and GPU I believe lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's a huge pain in the ass to take apart lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the CPU/GPU is on the backside of the mobo, so you have to take the entire thing apart to get to it lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol and for what a Q6500 and ATI 4870 lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably can get up to 16GBs of RAM though
Nov 23, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it uses one of those weird PCIe interfaces instead of normal PCIe I guess lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe not GPU 
Nov 23, 2019 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Mac/iMac-Intel-20-Inch-EMC-2210-2133-Graphics-Card/IF168-022?o=1 < Like this lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the RAM is DDR2 Psi, so definitely not 16GB 
Nov 23, 2019 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably 6GB, like in my 2009 Macbook
Nov 23, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably can get a better GPU Tom but only for the low low price of a testicle and one arm
Nov 23, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iMac+Intel+20-Inch+EMC+2133+and+2210+CPU+Replacement/28763 < ffs lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So fuck that then lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the HDD requires a lot of that bs lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can replace the RAM easy enough though so that's nice I guess?
Nov 23, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just download more lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/e0j3yj/their_power_is_like_unfathomable_man/
Nov 23, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops
Nov 23, 2019 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that new star wars game looks cool lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably just pull the 6GB from the Macbook and toss it in this for funsies lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played a bit of it, it's pretty good for a Star Wars game
Nov 23, 2019 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's it that girls page? Lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's on Fitgirl yeah lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 38GB or so
Nov 23, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sweet
Nov 23, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a problem will take me like 15 minutes to get
Nov 23, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be like 3 minutes if I upgrade to 500/500
Nov 23, 2019 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's 39.99 for 500/500 here now 
Nov 23, 2019 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come to Florida we have free crime and cheap internet lol
Nov 23, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://internet.frontier.com/m/plans-pricing.html
Nov 23, 2019 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 23, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did I mention no caps 
Nov 23, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kmB4DfG-3K4?t=86
Nov 23, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2019/11/new-pretzel-pop-tarts-coming-in-january-2020.html
Nov 23, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/asus-gt-ac5300-ieee-802-11a-ieee-802-11b-ieee-802-11g-ieee-802-11n-ieee-802-11ac-ipv4-ipv6/p/N82E16833320331?Item=N82E16833320331&cm_sp=homepage_dailydeals-_-p3_33-320-331-_-11232019
Nov 23, 2019 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna need that someday lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost grabbed 1gbps for $80 from Comcrap, but passed cuz I don't expect to be in this house for another year so not worth the extra money a month lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'd have to buy a new $80-90 modem that I can't be assed to do
Nov 23, 2019 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a new router if I even wanted those speeds over WiFi lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:21 PM - James_: a masterpiece, it deserves 13/10
Nov 23, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think your 386 could finally hit max speeds download lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:22 PM - James_: u no
Nov 23, 2019 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you told me that internet would be this fast when the 386 was current lol I'd call you insane
Nov 23, 2019 8:23 PM - James_: it's gamer time
Nov 23, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't turned my 386 PC on in forever
Nov 23, 2019 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Easier to just emulate
Nov 23, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So the CMOS will have cleared and I'll have to re setup the HDD lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww just VM it lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying cuz a lot of my floppies don't work anymore lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah without periodic rewriting floppies are unreliable
Nov 23, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well not reinstall or anything, I have to use Ontrack so I can use a custom driver to support the 10gb or whatever HDD is in it lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it'd take like 5 seconds I'm sure
Nov 23, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'd just have to find a floppy that works and write the image and I can't be bothered to pull my old Windows 98 laptop out lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol get a drive emulator ?
Nov 23, 2019 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those look cool to me
Nov 23, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1710069272.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.1710069272&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b434ab168887a477a92d8-1572946912313-03901-cApN26XV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=9975amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1574541131976
Nov 23, 2019 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too expensive, if you're talking about those things that let you use like SD cards to store floppy images that get mounted and can be read by old PCs lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Check out the one I linked lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't trust the cheapo Chinese ones to work tbh lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That gotek one has good reviews on YouTube
Nov 23, 2019 8:35 PM - kenenthk: Shew
Nov 23, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, may be worth considering then lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But even then probably not worth it
Nov 23, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'll be picking up any more retro PCs any time soon
Nov 23, 2019 8:35 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/?thread=game27705 I'll be over here
Nov 23, 2019 8:36 PM - kenenthk: *poop*
Nov 23, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst maybe like a C64 or a super cheapo 486 PC or something lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Did that ebay pc catch fire yet?
Nov 23, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'll probably just pickup the full sized C64 mini thing coming out next month
Nov 23, 2019 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was plugged in for a whopping 5 minutes before being tossed to the curb since that review PC showed up
Nov 23, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a pi and set that up as a c64 lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:39 PM - kenenthk: It could've made a good george foreman grill tho
Nov 23, 2019 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Review? Dont you mean free shit for tom? 
Nov 23, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs free stuff babies are expensive unless you sell their organs on eBay lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Eh just sell the little bastards to Epstein
Nov 23, 2019 8:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/p/19020502764?iid=231735728792&norover=1&mpt=[CACHEBUSTER]&ff5=2016116828&ff8=76979241492&audid=aud-568284466526&device=m&ff7=gbatemp.net&siteid=0&ipn=admain2&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-155981-718803-8&mkcid=4&placement=520709&gclid=CjwKCAiAzuPuBRAIEiwAkkmOSNHWq2aw8TyJaQTOSE72AudWjf2oLJkF0NZTWc8QAZdzZSKaWRpfLxoCea8QAvD_BwE I thought they were banning these
Nov 23, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 23, 2019 8:55 PM - Joe88: They dont even taste that good
Nov 23, 2019 9:21 PM - Lilith Valentine: I want some boneless pizza
Nov 23, 2019 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Well Lilith I out drugs inside my pizzas
Nov 23, 2019 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Put
Nov 23, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: Do people actually use amazons in home deliveries
Nov 23, 2019 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Swear chat agents are dumb
Nov 23, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-streaming-Quad-Core-AiProtection-GT-AC5300/dp/B071DPCKQ6
Nov 23, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh Newegg has them factory refurbished for 249.... That's tempting
Nov 23, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could get it for 200 I would probably do it.
Nov 23, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nighthawk-12-Stream-Router-RAX120/dp/B07P3FGKYD?ref_=Oct_DotdC_954t_0_54ad7964&pf_rd_p=7016b266-f2ff-5445-b1bf-012925862333&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=300189&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=TM9SNP2QYHQ3V62WB6CK&pf_rd_r=TM9SNP2QYHQ3V62WB6CK&pf_rd_p=7016b266-f2ff-5445-b1bf-012925862333
Nov 23, 2019 10:21 PM - kenenthk: If you bend a side down it can look like a toilet
Nov 23, 2019 10:22 PM - kenenthk: The other one looks like a sex toy for gamerzmum
Nov 23, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S4vVo3P
Nov 24, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r3MSjW7
Nov 24, 2019 1:59 AM - Costello: this is only for dick talk. Poop talks should go in https://gbatemp.net/game/theres-poop-in-my-soup.33315


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 25, 2019)

Nov 24, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/raWiBpK
Nov 24, 2019 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F7lnSjc.jpg
Nov 24, 2019 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ByCdOCl.mp4
Nov 24, 2019 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4pSvd8V
Nov 24, 2019 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 24, 2019 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk 
Nov 24, 2019 11:11 AM - kenenthk: Fu
Nov 24, 2019 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Why are people putting ssd's in orginal xbox
Nov 24, 2019 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: faster load times
Nov 24, 2019 11:19 AM - kenenthk: No shirt, but is there really that big of difference
Nov 24, 2019 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Shit*
Nov 24, 2019 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes there is at least in seek times some of those og Xbox games use like thousands of files
Nov 24, 2019 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think og xbox uses IDE so the transfer speed won't be any faster but random access times will be way better
Nov 24, 2019 12:47 PM - kenenthk: At that point a sshd would make more sense
Nov 24, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Firestick is only 20 bucks on amazon right now kinda temptrd
Nov 24, 2019 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can hack them and add emulators and stuff
Nov 24, 2019 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn it into a better SNES Mini or something lol
Nov 24, 2019 1:34 PM - kenenthk: I just want movie hd on it
Nov 24, 2019 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gjq2sKy.jpg
Nov 24, 2019 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1suM6
Nov 24, 2019 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Pluto tv ain't that bad
Nov 24, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it
Nov 24, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As something extra to watch
Nov 24, 2019 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Only bad part is that it stops if your tv goes into screensaver mode
Nov 24, 2019 5:11 PM - kenenthk: 13oner
Nov 24, 2019 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to change my GPS voice to something sexy but I can't find a way.
Nov 24, 2019 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YxGYQWW
Nov 24, 2019 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuckin tik tok
Nov 24, 2019 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: its spreading to imgur
Nov 24, 2019 6:39 PM - James_: You cannot escape TikTok
Nov 24, 2019 7:37 PM - kenenthk: Fucki ngf pain in my shoulder blade wont go awat
Nov 24, 2019 8:04 PM - IncredulousP: remove your shoulder
Nov 24, 2019 8:04 PM - IncredulousP: you have another one anyway
Nov 24, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's RSI from masturbating too much
Nov 24, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TIL https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/NoStupidQuestions/comments/26rss7/how_often_do_guys_get_rsi_from_masturbating/
Nov 24, 2019 10:04 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgflip.com/3hff4s.jpg
Nov 24, 2019 11:26 PM - Lilith Valentine: Dragon panties
Nov 24, 2019 11:26 PM - Lilith Valentine: My new conquest
Nov 24, 2019 11:50 PM - kenenthk: I got a dragon in my panties
Nov 24, 2019 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Damn some has a Mitsubishi TV 65" for 225 on facebook
Nov 25, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VDCIgtx
Nov 25, 2019 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Nov 25, 2019 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/taEWsdX


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 26, 2019)

Nov 25, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Awcrvok
Nov 25, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk needs this lol
Nov 25, 2019 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Dia9Z1k
Nov 25, 2019 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/7J3SSFM
Nov 25, 2019 6:15 AM - Veho: Ken needs a set of balls.
Nov 25, 2019 6:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mbGewHq.jpg
Nov 25, 2019 6:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0vepwpp.jpg
Nov 25, 2019 6:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bRwdPI6.jpg
Nov 25, 2019 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/c6ftikT
Nov 25, 2019 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Hvw2iZ2
Nov 25, 2019 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RIqoDks not going to lie, I use that 4X one it's amazing and the claims hold true.
Nov 25, 2019 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Your mom has a set of balls
Nov 25, 2019 8:36 AM - kenenthk: What's the difference between hand soap and dish soap
Nov 25, 2019 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lotion
Nov 25, 2019 8:59 AM - Veho: Does that mean you can't fap with dish soap?
Nov 25, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can but it might sting your pee hole a lot.... Don't ask how I know.
Nov 25, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0R2sm9I
Nov 25, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cleanest Willy ever lol
Nov 25, 2019 9:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iyhPaBd.jpg
Nov 25, 2019 9:33 AM - kenenthk: I mean why cant you just use dish soap to wash your hands
Nov 25, 2019 9:37 AM - Veho: You can. It's more aggressive than hand soap but that's about the same difference.
Nov 25, 2019 9:38 AM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/irl/2019/11/25/taco-bell-testing-new-grilled-cheese-burrito/ Welp I'm gonna be 300 pounds by the end of the year
Nov 25, 2019 10:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aonTovj.jpg
Nov 25, 2019 10:49 AM - kenenthk: Christ intels new i9 chip is 1k alone
Nov 25, 2019 10:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z2ZObCX
Nov 25, 2019 10:57 AM - kenenthk: Just drill a piece out from the bottom and be set for a while
Nov 25, 2019 10:58 AM - kenenthk: Then be dissatisfied when you learn it's just painted brass
Nov 25, 2019 11:46 AM - Veho: Painted ass.
Nov 25, 2019 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: painted bass
Nov 25, 2019 1:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jJke0gs.jpg
Nov 25, 2019 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3UwW6Yu
Nov 25, 2019 1:38 PM - Veho: The level of dad is off the charts.
Nov 25, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sh8DCAv
Nov 25, 2019 1:47 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xihrKbHKzf4
Nov 25, 2019 1:52 PM - Veho: Humans are friends with benefits, not food.
Nov 25, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WgkyEEO
Nov 25, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAdG-iTilWU
Nov 25, 2019 2:28 PM - kenenthk: Veho if you want to spread my cheeks it'll cost you so humans arent friends they're money hungry sex toys
Nov 25, 2019 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Insert coin
Nov 25, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk isn't gas a human sex toy stuff some coins in his ass
Nov 25, 2019 2:45 PM - 1MiinMofo: Get help
Nov 25, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talk about your momma gonna make her hollor yo you got change for a dollar? 
Nov 25, 2019 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be the worst rapper ever lol
Nov 25, 2019 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk would kick my ass at rapping he actually has talent
Nov 25, 2019 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Talent comes with shit
Nov 25, 2019 3:07 PM - kenenthk: I got one coming with a buddy with a beautiful  voice so it'll be a mix of rock and rap
Nov 25, 2019 7:15 PM - darkherobrine4u: Test
Nov 25, 2019 7:15 PM - darkherobrine4u: Hello world!
Nov 25, 2019 7:36 PM - Seriel: I agree.
Nov 25, 2019 7:36 PM - Seriel: no u
Nov 25, 2019 7:38 PM - IncredulousP: congratulations, your keyboard works!
Nov 25, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alas if only my keyboard worked, I suffer the slings and arrows of a thousand fates....
Nov 25, 2019 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ltfyqD3lM
Nov 25, 2019 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-3950x/p/N82E16819113616?Item=N82E16819113616&Tpk=19-113-616
Nov 25, 2019 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi if you change it to holla and dolla it works
Nov 26, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally just tried one of those popeyes chicken sandwiches.... Chick Fil A is not in danger at all lol
Nov 26, 2019 3:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi now try the kfc pizza


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 27, 2019)

Nov 26, 2019 4:09 AM - IncredulousP: then try the kfc vegan salad
Nov 26, 2019 4:09 AM - IncredulousP: followed by the kfc deepfried celery
Nov 26, 2019 4:09 AM - IncredulousP: it's organic
Nov 26, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those chicken and waffles sandwich
Nov 26, 2019 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Look pretty good
Nov 26, 2019 6:09 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuaiqcjf0bs
Nov 26, 2019 6:29 AM - Veho: Why is Linus feigning shock and outrage at what is a standard marketing tactic?
Nov 26, 2019 7:54 AM - lordelan: Still adore that game! It's the Contra we've been waiting for and it fits perfectly on the Switch.
Nov 26, 2019 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig
Nov 26, 2019 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel is in a bad place right now lol
Nov 26, 2019 9:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MZiRaEJ.mp4
Nov 26, 2019 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When bush attacks
Nov 26, 2019 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/aqt34fi75z041.jpg
Nov 26, 2019 10:53 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 26, 2019 10:53 AM - kenenthk: Lost 30 bucks and had to deal with a wild dog
Nov 26, 2019 11:08 AM - Veho: That's not a nice thing to say about Tom's mom.
Nov 26, 2019 11:40 AM - kenenthk: She owed me money
Nov 26, 2019 11:48 AM - Veho: She didn't have change for a dollar when charging for her services?
Nov 26, 2019 11:49 AM - kenenthk: Shes broke where do you think tom gets all his reviewer tokens for free shit from
Nov 26, 2019 12:02 PM - Seriel: furry gang rise up
Nov 26, 2019 12:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QBZAn9P.jpg
Nov 26, 2019 1:59 PM - kenenthk: What's the tip one from?
Nov 26, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's an old issue of popular mechanics
Nov 26, 2019 2:13 PM - Veho: Dunno, some concept sketch by Giorgetto Giugiaro. He had a hardon for wedge designs.
Nov 26, 2019 2:13 PM - Veho: This is one of his: https://en.bcdn.biz/images/emails_source/189818f4-aafa-468c-9a96-adc2bc9dece4.jpg
Nov 26, 2019 2:15 PM - Veho: Ah, here we go:
Nov 26, 2019 2:15 PM - Veho: https://www.reddit.com/r/electricvehicles/comments/e08a3u/urbacar_in_1975_mechanix_magazine/
Nov 26, 2019 3:04 PM - kenenthk: That looks so much better
Nov 26, 2019 7:14 PM - IncredulousP: Giornio Gionvani, you say?
Nov 26, 2019 7:40 PM - Owenge: “Negative latency”
Nov 26, 2019 8:25 PM - Veho: No.
Nov 26, 2019 8:53 PM - T-hug: The top one looks like inspector gadgets car lol
Nov 26, 2019 8:54 PM - T-hug: Or from pink panther cartoon
Nov 26, 2019 8:55 PM - T-hug: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/Panthermobile.jpg
Nov 26, 2019 8:55 PM - Veho: Inspector Gadget's car was a Delorean.
Nov 26, 2019 8:56 PM - T-hug: *resembles
Nov 26, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: Now that Panthermobile is a pussy wagon if I ever saw one. Look at that wall to wall shag.
Nov 26, 2019 8:56 PM - T-hug: Lol
Nov 26, 2019 8:56 PM - T-hug: Similar timelines
Nov 26, 2019 9:02 PM - Veho: "Resembles"  https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net/inspectorgadget/images/2/20/IMG_20190918_040222.jpg
Nov 26, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: 
Nov 26, 2019 9:04 PM - kenenthk: I got a called from an Indian dude saying he was from some us department when I said you sound believable he hung up
Nov 26, 2019 9:05 PM - Veho: Granted, all sports cars from that era looked the same  
Nov 26, 2019 9:09 PM - kenenthk: But Ferraris looked like spiders
Nov 26, 2019 10:04 PM - sorabora: hi
Nov 26, 2019 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Leave
Nov 26, 2019 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: they did? i thought the delorean was unique
Nov 26, 2019 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuckin furries 
Nov 26, 2019 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8============D
Nov 26, 2019 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I blame p1ngpong. 
Nov 27, 2019 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlcUHXmTTfM
Nov 27, 2019 1:33 AM - jamespoo: hay
Nov 27, 2019 2:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup bitches?
Nov 27, 2019 3:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/11/26/russian-cows-virtual-reality-headsets-a68316
Nov 27, 2019 3:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: omg i've fucking heard it all now 
Nov 27, 2019 3:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: damn crazy russians only they would come up with something like this lol
Nov 27, 2019 3:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: nothing can possibly tp this
Nov 27, 2019 3:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: top*


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 28, 2019)

Nov 27, 2019 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR makes the best cheese.
Nov 27, 2019 4:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iIzEukP.mp4
Nov 27, 2019 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmm when you put it like that Psi i'm all for it
Nov 27, 2019 5:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I got a notification. It says it's my birthday 
Nov 27, 2019 6:10 AM - Chary: happy birthday
Nov 27, 2019 6:10 AM - Veho: Happy happy.
Nov 27, 2019 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/GNzoiCS
Nov 27, 2019 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy birfday!
Nov 27, 2019 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/P0Phh7q
Nov 27, 2019 6:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qge6TFo.jpg
Nov 27, 2019 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/sh8DCAv
Nov 27, 2019 7:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hope people realize, that if no one else besides Psi and Veho was in the shout box, it would just be filled with Imgur links 
Nov 27, 2019 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RzmzVRk
Nov 27, 2019 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic we communicate in memes 
Nov 27, 2019 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like that star trek episode where they talk in stories only with more but shots and crashes.
Nov 27, 2019 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/08hgPZL
Nov 27, 2019 7:20 AM - Veho: Darmok and Jalad in Florida.
Nov 27, 2019 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/LlbcZw8
Nov 27, 2019 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that's the one!
Nov 27, 2019 7:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VWCGUEQ.jpg
Nov 27, 2019 7:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mfM3rEn.jpg
Nov 27, 2019 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5VldXls
Nov 27, 2019 7:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: do you ever have that not so fresh feeling? down there?
Nov 27, 2019 7:30 AM - Veho: I don't know what you mean, hon.
Nov 27, 2019 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a south park reference
Nov 27, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: And the mum replies something like "I don't know what you mean", so the daughter has to hint some more.
Nov 27, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: And it ends with Cherokee hair in the foof.
Nov 27, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/eD0BvT7
Nov 27, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: Moon-infused butt gauge.
Nov 27, 2019 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Where will you be when the LSD kicks in.... https://m.imgur.com/gallery/uTl9c2q
Nov 27, 2019 7:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CkpoPik.mp4
Nov 27, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2019 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/i5BNanv
Nov 27, 2019 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/AqgGXen
Nov 27, 2019 8:54 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0AOGeqOnFY
Nov 27, 2019 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2019 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zk74zHA_pT0
Nov 27, 2019 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Found the coconut
Nov 27, 2019 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/V-XvSqlb_mc
Nov 27, 2019 12:06 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Nov 27, 2019 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyat
Nov 27, 2019 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pndcja9iCyk
Nov 27, 2019 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Listen to my shit
Nov 27, 2019 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you poop 
Nov 27, 2019 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Yea
Nov 27, 2019 4:39 PM - 1MiinMofo: My rating of 9/10 is for the Amiga version. No other version deserves more than a 7.
Nov 27, 2019 4:41 PM - 1MiinMofo: My rating of 9/10 is for the Amiga version. No other version deserves more than a 7.
Nov 27, 2019 4:43 PM - 1MiinMofo: My rating of 9/10 is for the Amiga version, which was outstanding.
Nov 27, 2019 4:45 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was a great game that spawned a 1000 addons.
Nov 27, 2019 4:50 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was the most hyped Wii title that flopped. It did not deliver on its promise.
Nov 27, 2019 4:51 PM - 1MiinMofo: If you could get the skateboard peripheral to work, it was a fun game. But many couldn't and Tony Hawk berated them rather than acknowledging the hardware had issues.
Nov 27, 2019 4:52 PM - 1MiinMofo: If you could get the skateboard peripheral to work, it was a fun game. But many couldn't and Tony Hawk berated them rather than acknowledging the hardware had issues.
Nov 27, 2019 4:53 PM - 1MiinMofo: One of the best lightgun games of the 7th generation is also one of the 5 best games of 2007. Because of the Wiimote, this is still the best way to play RE4.
Nov 27, 2019 4:55 PM - 1MiinMofo: The Wii won the 7th Generation and it really wasn't close. It revolutionized gaming and proved that great gaming is not about the most powerful hardware. There remains no other console like it.
Nov 27, 2019 4:58 PM - 1MiinMofo: This remains "the" way to play the first three games. The Wii versions are definitive.
Nov 27, 2019 5:04 PM - 1MiinMofo: Few Gamecube games were more fun at a party than Jungle Beat. Wii deserved a sequel with DK Bongos support.
Nov 27, 2019 5:06 PM - 1MiinMofo: Daisy has a really nice rack, or at least she did back then. But the game was poorly made and at no point can you use the Wiimote to feel her up.
Nov 27, 2019 5:08 PM - 1MiinMofo: It's a 7/10 on the Wii. It's not worth playing without motion controls.
Nov 27, 2019 5:09 PM - 1MiinMofo: This is another great Just Dance game on the Wii. It's not really worth it on other platforms since they don't have Wiimotes. Hence the low overall ratings.
Nov 27, 2019 5:11 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was a very good game on the Gamecube, but it was even better on the Wii.
Nov 27, 2019 5:12 PM - 1MiinMofo: It isn't a very good game on PS2, but the enhanced Wii version is worth playing even now.
Nov 27, 2019 5:13 PM - 1MiinMofo: The Wii version is great as usual, but the non-motion controlled versions are a  waste of time.
Nov 27, 2019 5:14 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was a very good game in 2007. The world needs Endless Oceans 3 with 4K support.
Nov 27, 2019 5:17 PM - 1MiinMofo: A really lousy setlist lets this title down.
Nov 27, 2019 5:18 PM - 1MiinMofo: Easily the worst of all the GH games.
Nov 27, 2019 5:18 PM - 1MiinMofo: The best GH game, so not as good as the worst Rock Band game.
Nov 27, 2019 5:20 PM - 1MiinMofo: Unlistenable music and inane lyrics make it the worst Rock Band game by far.
Nov 27, 2019 5:21 PM - 1MiinMofo: This game has stunning graphics and the best music of any RockBand/GH game. It is a milestone in the genre.
Nov 27, 2019 5:21 PM - 1MiinMofo: Lots of losers and not too many legends let down this release.
Nov 27, 2019 5:22 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was one of the very best of the many Just Dance games. They really got the controls right.
Nov 27, 2019 5:23 PM - 1MiinMofo: This game just sucked. The controls were awful. But Red Steel 2 was an absolute gem.
Nov 27, 2019 5:24 PM - 1MiinMofo: The controls were excellent on RS2. It's one of the best games for the Wii.
Nov 27, 2019 5:29 PM - 1MiinMofo: While it was overhyped by Sony in 2005 and the embarrassing attempt to catch up to the Wii (the Move accessory) was poor, the PS3 had many very good to even great titles like GT6 and Heavy Rain. It wasn't as much fun as the Wii and didn't have as many must own games as the X360, but it was still pretty good. It just couldn't live up to Sony's lies about how powerful it was.
Nov 27, 2019 5:32 PM - 1MiinMofo: While it wasn't as powerful as the PS3 and not even as close to as popular as the Wii, it was certainly an improvement over the original XBox in every way. The ill-fated Kinect addon was an attempt to play catch-up to the Wii and that diversion cost MSFT millions and distracted them from the only fight they could have won: the one with Sony.
Nov 27, 2019 5:36 PM - 1MiinMofo: Like Pac-Man, Mario Bros, Doom, Goldeneye 007,  GTA and Wii Sports, some games are truly groundbreaking and transform gaming forever. RDR2 is the latest game to stand out in a way that will really only be appreciated a decade or so from now. One of the few titles that really deserves a 10/10.
Nov 27, 2019 7:33 PM - kenenthk: Cool new avgn
Nov 27, 2019 7:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm slowly talking myself I to upgrading to the s10 cause it's cheap on my plan
Nov 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife has the S9 plus or whatever it's called
Nov 27, 2019 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty good from what I can tell
Nov 27, 2019 8:28 PM - kenenthk: It's either an s10 or oneplus7 weirdly the one plus is cheaper
Nov 27, 2019 8:28 PM - kenenthk: Contract wise anyway its sprint
Nov 27, 2019 8:31 PM - kenenthk: $18 monthly and $30 for service
Nov 27, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Taking sprint an hour just to answer 3 questions lol chick sounds hot tho
Nov 27, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She is probably  AI lol
Nov 27, 2019 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Her name was shalesha
Nov 27, 2019 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Decided to go with the one plus 7 pro
Nov 27, 2019 10:05 PM - IncredulousP: shaleshAI3.0
Nov 27, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slanesh?
Nov 27, 2019 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Goodbye s8
Nov 27, 2019 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=slaanesh&oq=slanesh&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.8210j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Nov 27, 2019 10:15 PM - kenenthk: Hello 90hz oled
Nov 27, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's too fast your eyes are going to melt
Nov 27, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://giphy.com/gifs/indiana-jones-raiders-of-the-lost-ark-nazi-face-melt-L4caiF7GTkgJa
Nov 27, 2019 10:32 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/27/toys-r-us-is-back-heres-a-look-inside-its-first-new-store.html
Nov 27, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They needed an adult section in the back of the store
Nov 27, 2019 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 27, 2019 10:53 PM - AsPika2219: No$gba v3.0 was released! http://problemkaputt.de/gba.htm
Nov 27, 2019 11:02 PM - Chary: banana
Nov 27, 2019 11:43 PM - RNabuco: anyone who know it's way around MHGU save editor?
Nov 27, 2019 11:53 PM - kenenthk: This isnt the helpful box it's the shitbox
Nov 27, 2019 11:54 PM - kenenthk: You mean they don't got a subway in toys r us now?
Nov 28, 2019 3:45 AM - Joe88: its just going to fail again, people just arnt buying in retail stores anymore


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 29, 2019)

Nov 28, 2019 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon kind of is the Borg of sales right now
Nov 28, 2019 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even Walmart is getting assimilated
Nov 28, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://patch.com/florida/newportrichey/amp/28433669/pasco-deputies-find-grow-house-used-produce-150-pounds-pot
Nov 28, 2019 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/F7OyVh8
Nov 28, 2019 10:03 AM - Veho: https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ad5BPyV_460svav1.mp4
Nov 28, 2019 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ezQBjBZ
Nov 28, 2019 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/yhjcaWX
Nov 28, 2019 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man when the crystal meth ran out.
Nov 28, 2019 10:06 AM - Veho: Those cartoon characters look a little inbread.
Nov 28, 2019 10:06 AM - Veho: Disney character bread, now with extra chromosomes.
Nov 28, 2019 10:07 AM - Veho: Part of a nutritious breakfast.
Nov 28, 2019 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jPkcc8h
Nov 28, 2019 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure they taste great too Veho
Nov 28, 2019 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus if you use them to make toast or French toast lol
Nov 28, 2019 10:36 AM - Veho: They do looks nice and soft.
Nov 28, 2019 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/dgeo3OQ
Nov 28, 2019 10:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7Wl5GFg.mp4
Nov 28, 2019 12:35 PM - kenenthk: My phone probably wont ship until monday cause this pagan ass holiday
Nov 28, 2019 1:16 PM - Veho: Servers you right for not ordering from China.
Nov 28, 2019 1:28 PM - kenenthk: I ordered through sprint which is just about the same
Nov 28, 2019 2:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 28, 2019 2:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay is thanksgiving 
Nov 28, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mZExn7I.jpg
Nov 28, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wBWZydR
Nov 28, 2019 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Cant wait to try sprints new 4.5G data connection
Nov 28, 2019 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4.5G unit!!!
Nov 28, 2019 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Sprint still seems to think 10mbps is 4g
Nov 28, 2019 3:37 PM - Sk17: apple
Nov 28, 2019 5:10 PM - 1MiinMofo: What a shame. Has Wii Motion Plus support and yet some of the worst controls of any racquet game - and it came out in 2015 when it was known how to do this properly! Game sucks.
Nov 28, 2019 5:11 PM - 1MiinMofo: Has Wii Motion Plus support and is the best hockey game for the Wii.
Nov 28, 2019 5:12 PM - 1MiinMofo: Has Wii Motion Plus support and is the best of the tennis sim games on the Wii. But it could have been so much more/better.
Nov 28, 2019 5:22 PM - 1MiinMofo: In some ways motion controls - at least for sports games - were perfect in Wii Sports (a launch title) and rarely surpassed after. That's a shame because many tennis, golf, boxing and bowling were later released and almost all had worse controls. Including ALL of the bowling games.
Nov 28, 2019 5:23 PM - 1MiinMofo: In some ways motion controls - at least for sports games - were perfect in Wii Sports (a launch title) and rarely surpassed after. That's a shame because many tennis, golf, boxing and bowling were later released and almost all had worse controls. Including ALL of the bowling games.
Nov 28, 2019 6:36 PM - RyuShinobi500: Hello
Nov 28, 2019 6:37 PM - kenenthk: No
Nov 28, 2019 7:57 PM - Computer_Freak_2004: Hi!
Nov 28, 2019 8:14 PM - kenenthk: No
Nov 28, 2019 9:11 PM - DinohScene: Hi! welcome in the shoutbox
Nov 28, 2019 10:51 PM - ELSOR-If: Hi MA
Nov 28, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/Cloud-Ultra-Network-Attached-Storage/dp/B07179ZYH2?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_D_c636e46c_78&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Nov 29, 2019 12:17 AM - Lilith Valentine: Good morning, humans of the shoutbox
Nov 29, 2019 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is almost 8PM 
Nov 29, 2019 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/apandahvevo/status/1199075482194661378
Nov 29, 2019 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 29, 2019 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gosh, shoutbox, stop messing with twitter links 
Nov 29, 2019 1:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am a demon, I don’t have a concept of time
Nov 29, 2019 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why aren't you a alien anymore? 
Nov 29, 2019 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Demons are hot
Nov 29, 2019 3:50 AM - Arecaidian Fox: Very astute. Lilith is a demony demon :3
Nov 29, 2019 3:51 AM - ThehackerofGCN: go on ur gamecube put in dubble dash and do a time trial and when the screen pops up that says retry type this in
Nov 29, 2019 3:51 AM - Kyouhei: Seems like there are
Nov 29, 2019 3:51 AM - Kyouhei: Rogue popover ads on gbatemp atm
Nov 29, 2019 3:51 AM - Kyouhei: On mobile
Nov 29, 2019 3:51 AM - Kyouhei: Pushed by gumgum


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 30, 2019)

Nov 29, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol rooted phone with hosts file all blocked ads 
Nov 29, 2019 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But gumgum lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/dgeo3OQ
Nov 29, 2019 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.campaignlive.com/article/dont-believe-viral-ad-council-marijuana-thanksgiving-psa-its-fake/1667152
Nov 29, 2019 8:27 AM - Veho: Nobody appreciates my joke that the Tesla vehicle lineup now spells "CyberSΞX"
Nov 29, 2019 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2019 9:54 AM - Veho: https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aV0vZXO_460svav1.mp4
Nov 29, 2019 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/lXfRGD5
Nov 29, 2019 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 29, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too late for that
Nov 29, 2019 11:18 AM - kenenthk: Go to Walmart
Nov 29, 2019 12:34 PM - Veho: I'd rather not.
Nov 29, 2019 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Why
Nov 29, 2019 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably afraid of getting trampled
Nov 29, 2019 1:12 PM - Veho: And infected.
Nov 29, 2019 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Ebola
Nov 29, 2019 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay ebola
Nov 29, 2019 1:57 PM - Veho: Gaybola.
Nov 29, 2019 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Straight men can get ebola also just ask gamerzmum
Nov 29, 2019 3:19 PM - IncredulousP: I clicked a link by Psi once, now I have Gaybola.
Nov 29, 2019 3:50 PM - kenenthk: You give me Gaybola
Nov 29, 2019 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gaybola sounds like a celebration if you ask me  lol
Nov 29, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3cwwFZG4Gk
Nov 29, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gCZZkBATSc
Nov 29, 2019 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I ordered a 4k TV for Black Friday
Nov 29, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whopping $230 for a 43" LG one lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 lost in mail
Nov 29, 2019 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You got robbed Tom lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 55 Inch smart 4K TV at Walmart today 148 
Nov 29, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You mean the really shit tier one? lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Nah he just saved on a medical bill by not having to go to Walmart today
Nov 29, 2019 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want something that'll last for more than 5 minutes 
Nov 29, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No way oon is a fantastic brand 10 out 10!!! lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also would've been too big anyways lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:10 PM - kenenthk: I was just about to ask if it was an Oon brand
Nov 29, 2019 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just replacing the 32" shit one in my bedroom with it
Nov 29, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what she said 
Nov 29, 2019 4:10 PM - kenenthk: I actually got some $10 Oon BT earbuds they really arent that bad
Nov 29, 2019 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Shield TV is basically the only thing I have around that'll do decent 4k HDR stuff anyways lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:12 PM - kenenthk: I'm still tempted to buy a firestick tv for $20 on amazon since I never use the living room tv cause it's a dumb tv
Nov 29, 2019 4:14 PM - Flame: i brought Everdrive GB x5....... finally
Nov 29, 2019 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 4 things that will do 4K video lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV, Apple TV 4K and 2 computers 
Nov 29, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And only one 4K monitor lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:17 PM - kenenthk: I got a shitty 47" hisense tv
Nov 29, 2019 4:18 PM - kenenthk: That I spent 350 on like a year ago
Nov 29, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could do like...super basic 4k stuff on the desktop in my living room
Nov 29, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GTX 970 could do ok with like...super old games in 4k lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But just barely
Nov 29, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 1070 would do better, but not remotely worth getting a 4k display for lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when I buy the RTX 3070, but even then I'd probably just go for 1440p 144hz instead of 4k
Nov 29, 2019 4:20 PM - Joe88: just going to get an oasis 3, microsd sales are shit this year
Nov 29, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I thought about getting a bigger msd for my Switch
Nov 29, 2019 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But no good deals so meh
Nov 29, 2019 4:23 PM - Joe88: maybe cyber monday, wanted a 400GB for like $30
Nov 29, 2019 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Just get a 1tb card for like $500 lol
Nov 29, 2019 4:24 PM - Joe88: but its regularly $52, on sale for "$50" now
Nov 29, 2019 4:24 PM - Flame: $500 bargain
Nov 29, 2019 4:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-extreme-plus-1tb-microsdxc-uhs-i-memory-card/6348584.p?skuId=6348584&ref=212&loc=1&ref=212&loc=1&ds_rl=1266837&gclid=Cj0KCQiAoIPvBRDgARIsAHsCw0_LW_UACsMwfWp5DGiccwH5o8IlUoEth4vQuNflcdxZKLeMUFOT8UIaAkZpEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
Nov 29, 2019 4:25 PM - Joe88: was thinking about the t7i bundle with the 2 kit lensens but thats due for a refresh soon
Nov 29, 2019 4:25 PM - kenenthk: You can save an entire $300
Nov 29, 2019 4:25 PM - Joe88: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-two-lens-kit-with-18-55mm-and-55-250mm-lenses-black/6303586.p?skuId=6303586
Nov 29, 2019 4:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay guys, time to spend some money because it's BLACK FRIDAY 
Nov 29, 2019 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, don't buy any clown stuff. Psi, don't buy any... Psychic stuff... 
Nov 29, 2019 4:30 PM - kenenthk: Dont buy any powdered stuff SAK
Nov 29, 2019 4:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Quick, what's the first game on your steam wishlist?
Nov 29, 2019 4:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bought strawberry nesquick drink mix a month ago. 
Nov 29, 2019 4:34 PM - Flame: SAK dont buy binoculos.... the feds will know what you up to
Nov 29, 2019 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Also ordering body parts on the black web is frowned upon
Nov 29, 2019 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gCZZkBATSc
Nov 29, 2019 4:45 PM - kenenthk: I guess shields game servers wont load mafia 3 I'm stuck with a crappy batman game
Nov 29, 2019 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2019 7:16 PM - 1MiinMofo: With 100 million Wiis out there, there's no reason to own a GC except to run GBA games on your CRT. And who wants to do that?
Nov 29, 2019 7:21 PM - 1MiinMofo: The top selling console of all time and it isn't even close. And yet what retro gamer would rather have a Dreamcast, original Xbox or ever GameCube instead of a PS2?
Nov 29, 2019 7:23 PM - 1MiinMofo: It's easy to forget that the Vita was ever even released. Sony forgot about it just a few years into its existence. It was such a failure and unable to compete with Nintendo that Sony has left the handheld market for good. And performance in emulators proves that the New 3DS XL actually is more powerful than any model of Vita.
Nov 29, 2019 7:24 PM - 1MiinMofo: The folks who made this database can't count. Not only are there not 377 Wii U exclusives, but there's less than half that many total GAMES for the ill-fated and underpowered Wii U.
Nov 29, 2019 7:26 PM - 1MiinMofo: Why on Earth would you give the 2600 a bad rating? It was by far the best selling pre-NES console the world had ever seen and had dozens of truly great games. Only a moron would hold it's age against it.
Nov 29, 2019 7:33 PM - Ryccardo: Not a bad game but the unlockables (like installing A9LH otplessly on 9.2, or inaccurate snes emulators) make it a lot better
Nov 29, 2019 8:00 PM - SegaGloria: The New Sega Genesis!
Nov 29, 2019 8:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pvT25y7.mp4
Nov 29, 2019 8:42 PM - Flame: The New Sega Genesis does what  New 3ds dont.
Nov 29, 2019 8:44 PM - Flame: mother of BJ what Sorcery is that Veho?
Nov 29, 2019 8:45 PM - Flame: that girl is kinda super hot and super meh at the same time
Nov 29, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: She could tie a knot in your dick and run it up and down.
Nov 29, 2019 8:47 PM - Flame: she could any time she wants to
Nov 29, 2019 8:47 PM - Flame: 
Nov 29, 2019 8:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/9KS9kRUCEVA
Nov 29, 2019 8:52 PM - kenenthk: 1 million dollar mario game
Nov 29, 2019 8:57 PM - Flame: ill give him tree fidy
Nov 29, 2019 8:57 PM - Flame: my final offer
Nov 29, 2019 9:02 PM - Veho: I'll just wait for the ROM.
Nov 29, 2019 9:03 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIRedvXGmYo
Nov 29, 2019 9:04 PM - Flame: pokeman
Nov 29, 2019 9:05 PM - Flame: With the poke and the Mon and the thing where the guy comes out of the thing and he likes to rah rah rah
Nov 29, 2019 9:10 PM - kenenthk: I was about to sign up for hulu 1.99 a month deal then forgot j already had it with sprint
Nov 29, 2019 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pawn stars is fake
Nov 29, 2019 9:35 PM - IncredulousP: your mom is fake
Nov 29, 2019 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Your moms a milf
Nov 29, 2019 9:44 PM - IncredulousP: so
Nov 30, 2019 12:04 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 30, 2019 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98Uxq5-eUdE
Nov 30, 2019 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URC0YY-nZ14
Nov 30, 2019 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vje1Fn-Ppw


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 1, 2019)

Nov 30, 2019 4:27 AM - Costello: probably a youngster who compares it to a current gen console
Nov 30, 2019 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADrBo7u3tR4
Nov 30, 2019 10:16 AM - kenenthk: Click my link psi
Nov 30, 2019 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOz2-Ve3l1M
Nov 30, 2019 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did lol
Nov 30, 2019 11:25 AM - kenenthk: Did you buy it
Nov 30, 2019 11:26 AM - KnightRiderX420: any speculation about upcoming firmware update on nintendo switch? its been a while i feel in my gut version 10 is around the corner
Nov 30, 2019 11:27 AM - KnightRiderX420: as is its very outdated
Nov 30, 2019 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Kmart actually has good bogo deals on shoes
Nov 30, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't buy anything at Kmart that has a 1 year warranty lol
Nov 30, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qi0LwMB
Nov 30, 2019 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DhmoAqi
Nov 30, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fa6nggj
Nov 30, 2019 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y5Esz64
Nov 30, 2019 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/08EsU3T
Nov 30, 2019 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats way too much mayo for sriracha maybe
Nov 30, 2019 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: mayo*
Nov 30, 2019 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i usually do like 20% sriracha
Nov 30, 2019 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe more like 25%
Nov 30, 2019 3:30 PM - IncredulousP: https://youtu.be/NVOL3tMDzEs
Nov 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/lXfRGD5
Nov 30, 2019 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WZJdNn8.jpg
Nov 30, 2019 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnYtathGvdw Neat they are still working on it.
Nov 30, 2019 6:37 PM - UltraArceus3: Hey
Nov 30, 2019 6:37 PM - UltraArceus3: How are you all doing
Nov 30, 2019 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooooo
Nov 30, 2019 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt expect unique battle music this late in the game (pokemon sword/shield)
Nov 30, 2019 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: its pretty good too
Nov 30, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemans!
Nov 30, 2019 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aipfr9pnq7c28af/Screenshot%202019-11-30%2019.39.52.png?dl=0
Nov 30, 2019 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the final stretch
Nov 30, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyfrEmiyq0Bv46gpxKTMcQg
Nov 30, 2019 8:01 PM - naxil: heyaaaa
Nov 30, 2019 8:55 PM - DinohScene: Hi!\
Nov 30, 2019 8:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2pUrAdY.gif
Nov 30, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: that final stretch turned out to be longer than expected
Nov 30, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho when i go on wish, those show up all the time
Nov 30, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 30, 2019 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: they must be popular
Nov 30, 2019 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would be a bit worried about it ripping my dick off
Nov 30, 2019 9:52 PM - Scorpio981: hi
Nov 30, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9oJHoM_KMvo
Nov 30, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czzSkvF49gM
Dec 1, 2019 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: let's take a moment to remember
Dec 1, 2019 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5nyQmaq4k4
Dec 1, 2019 1:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: BITCONNEEEEEEEECT
Dec 1, 2019 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Dec 1, 2019 2:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi have you seen sausage party? seems like a movie you would like


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 2, 2019)

Dec 1, 2019 4:36 AM - kenenthk: Your mom liked it
Dec 1, 2019 5:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Your dad liked it too
Dec 1, 2019 5:47 AM - MADRUGETE: HI AVERYONE ANY ON THIS CHAT KNOW HOW TO DELETE THE SERIAL NUMNER ON NINTENDO SWITCH?
Dec 1, 2019 5:48 AM - MADRUGETE: SOMEONE KNOW ANY TUTORIAL? TO REMOVE PERMANTLY THE SERIAL NUMBER ON SWITCH?
Dec 1, 2019 6:08 AM - Costello: check the forums, shoutbox aint the place to get help for stuff like this
Dec 1, 2019 6:44 AM - James_: And why all caps as well
Dec 1, 2019 6:44 AM - ~~Tito~~: Didn't know this existed
Dec 1, 2019 6:44 AM - ~~Tito~~: HELLO EVERYONE
Dec 1, 2019 7:02 AM - Lilith Valentine: I thought there was a post requirement to access to the shout box 
Dec 1, 2019 7:59 AM - T-hug: 100
Dec 1, 2019 8:05 AM - James_: Spaghetti
Dec 1, 2019 8:26 AM - kenenthk: They could just dent you access Lilith
Dec 1, 2019 8:26 AM - kenenthk: Deny
Dec 1, 2019 8:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Almost cyber monday deals 
Dec 1, 2019 8:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't order more ram 
Dec 1, 2019 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Why order a live anin the first place?
Dec 1, 2019 8:34 AM - kenenthk: Animal
Dec 1, 2019 9:21 AM - James_: Did you just say _animal_
Dec 1, 2019 9:22 AM - Lilith Valentine: But, MADRUGETE only has one post
Dec 1, 2019 9:23 AM - James_: hol up
Dec 1, 2019 9:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: Yeah, see?
Dec 1, 2019 9:29 AM - James_: Yep, I see
Dec 1, 2019 9:29 AM - James_: How the fuck
Dec 1, 2019 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Yes a ram is an animal
Dec 1, 2019 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Went into walmart to buy hdmi couplers looked down and saw a 25ft cable for 10 bucks last one not a bad deal
Dec 1, 2019 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv8kOzRZK8g
Dec 1, 2019 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Dec 1, 2019 12:40 PM - Flame: fuck off ken
Dec 1, 2019 12:44 PM - kenenthk: No
Dec 1, 2019 12:45 PM - Flame: yes. Yes. YES!
Dec 1, 2019 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Rape
Dec 1, 2019 3:24 PM - kenenthk: It always stops when you say rape
Dec 1, 2019 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First rule of fight club is don't talk about fight club!!!
Dec 1, 2019 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VdhuDm12qAo?t=445
Dec 1, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1FWsfAs5cw
Dec 1, 2019 9:15 PM - Flame: SHUT UP KEN!
Dec 1, 2019 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Stop raping me
Dec 1, 2019 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Go do that to psi then wonder how you caught syphilis the next day
Dec 1, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kRzyXbq.jpg
Dec 1, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9n8Umc8.jpg
Dec 1, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3dnRUKz
Dec 1, 2019 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V6Bfwmk
Dec 1, 2019 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VypRRUT.mp4
Dec 2, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.compressedaircooling.com/ I have this crazy idea for a CPU cooler using pressurized air in a loop...
Dec 2, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like that would be a little bulky, and would probably kill your hardware if it failed hard lol
Dec 2, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "BOOM!"
Dec 2, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Fuck, there goes my motherboard!"
Dec 2, 2019 12:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi have you seen sausage party? seems like a movie you would like
Dec 2, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom but dangerous makes it more fun!!! lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 3, 2019)

Dec 2, 2019 4:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i think that's basically what LTT are doing right now
Dec 2, 2019 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: they teased an upcoming cooling project
Dec 2, 2019 4:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: thermo siphon
Dec 2, 2019 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh no wait i googled it and that's completely different
Dec 2, 2019 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i'd be more worried about the noise
Dec 2, 2019 4:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: they use such cooling setups in welding torches and those things are noisy
Dec 2, 2019 4:36 AM - Captain_N: i perfer to play gamecube games on my actual gamecube on a crt. and pso online with the bba
Dec 2, 2019 8:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: so new mario maker update was apparently announced
Dec 2, 2019 8:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: its got a bunch of new parts and stuff
Dec 2, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fn6PEiy Anyone need a cheap BMW??? No accidents and runs like hot shit!
Dec 2, 2019 11:04 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye cant type paragraphs
Dec 2, 2019 2:12 PM - IncredulousP: bmw? awesome, I'm sick of using my signals and not driving like a jackass. plus, i wanna pay a ton for maintainence
Dec 2, 2019 3:34 PM - Duo8: sounds more like mercedes to me
Dec 2, 2019 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Or ford
Dec 2, 2019 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Change the horn to fart sounds 
Dec 2, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: My uncle had a cowhorn on his van and we would pull it whenever we saw old people come out reasturants
Dec 2, 2019 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/oh_crap/O79NlvW
Dec 2, 2019 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/oh_crap/Dvu99Mh
Dec 2, 2019 5:31 PM - shaunj66: me-wow!
Dec 2, 2019 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2600 was amazing for it's time. Literally took the NES to dethrone it.
Dec 2, 2019 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation does it for me on all thos things 
Dec 2, 2019 5:37 PM - shaunj66: The game of my childhood... And adulthood
Dec 2, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally have all those systems and software depth on the PS2 is it's one saving grace. Least reliable of the systems by far. So much so it's better to just emulate it these days.
Dec 2, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say collect them all but be ready for your PS2 to die if you play it a lot lol
Dec 2, 2019 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the Vita could have done so much better with a few minor tweaks before launch.
Dec 2, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ditch the custom memory cards of course ditch the touch screen and cut costs
Dec 2, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By touch screen I mean the rear one.
Dec 2, 2019 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Five guys better be worth the 10 bucks I'm spending on them
Dec 2, 2019 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have my Wii-U all hacked and dusty. It was OK for a while but honestly my normal Wii sees way more use.
Dec 2, 2019 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I knew you wanted 5 guys in your mouth 
Dec 2, 2019 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All kidding aside they do make pretty good burgers
Dec 2, 2019 6:07 PM - kenenthk: I know psi that's where I meant your daughter at
Dec 2, 2019 6:08 PM - kenenthk: 
Dec 2, 2019 6:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DYlliIT.mp4
Dec 2, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/asianpeoplegifs/7lHcOxy kenenthk practicing for his 5 guys order.
Dec 2, 2019 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Yomom taught me
Dec 2, 2019 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's why you have so much money  lol
Dec 2, 2019 6:16 PM - kenenthk: You know your daughter makes good money dad
Dec 2, 2019 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/r1Gfn9WuKUQ
Dec 2, 2019 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-entire-inventory-outsold-japan-worldwide/amp/
Dec 2, 2019 6:21 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/1CkttY4.jpg I'm going to end up dying
Dec 2, 2019 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is just on a rampage
Dec 2, 2019 6:31 PM - kenenthk: I got steake n shake instead cause nutella shake
Dec 2, 2019 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Nutella flavor is kinda weak in that one 
Dec 2, 2019 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least in the taste I got from my wife's it felt like it need extra Nutella added
Dec 2, 2019 6:35 PM - kenenthk: I can add some just let me spread my cheeks
Dec 2, 2019 6:35 PM - kenenthk: $8.50 for a shake and triple burger I love taking advantage of delivery apps
Dec 2, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here you can get the triple with fries for 4 dollars
Dec 2, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shakes it depends on the time of day or something
Dec 2, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a month ago I got my whole order free the computer crashed or something they lost my order so was free
Dec 2, 2019 6:48 PM - kenenthk: After a while they'll ban you but you can just say it arrived cold and they'll discount you
Dec 2, 2019 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol say it was missing stuff too although in my experience that's true 90% of the time.
Dec 2, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/riyvAD6
Dec 2, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have been at 11...
Dec 2, 2019 7:02 PM - kenenthk: I'm at 20
Dec 2, 2019 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Swear my lost job fucked me up worse then the store
Dec 2, 2019 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stay cheerful kenenthk 
Dec 2, 2019 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Let me divorce your daughter and I will be
Dec 2, 2019 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no  the STDs must be contained!!!
Dec 2, 2019 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2019/12/02/mcdonalds-teases-test-of-a-chicken-sandwich.html
Dec 2, 2019 7:24 PM - kenenthk: Mchicken?
Dec 2, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly like Chick File As
Dec 2, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ljsilvers.com/menu/promos/
Dec 2, 2019 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Itll just be two slices of chicken tenders
Dec 2, 2019 8:13 PM - kenenthk: AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core, 16-Thread Unlocked Desktop Processor with MSI MPG X570 Gaming PRO Carbon WiFi Motherboard and Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 500GB https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081W7VT3Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Bbx5DbQD4HVZP
Dec 2, 2019 8:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dpHqtWR.jpg
Dec 2, 2019 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Dont know how I'd feel making food next to where I know I shit
Dec 2, 2019 9:08 PM - Veho: Bad.
Dec 2, 2019 9:12 PM - kenenthk: My new phone arrives tomorrow
Dec 2, 2019 9:14 PM - Veho: What phone did you get?
Dec 2, 2019 9:21 PM - kenenthk: One plus 7 pro
Dec 2, 2019 9:22 PM - kenenthk: Its 6 months old so it's slow as shit now
Dec 2, 2019 9:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it powered by nvidia? 
Dec 2, 2019 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Oh cool actually its arriving today
Dec 3, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Sweet just came in 
Dec 3, 2019 12:18 AM - Ryccardo: 3DS 11.13 out
Dec 3, 2019 12:35 AM - kenenthk: My phone has as much ram as my PC now
Dec 3, 2019 12:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But does it have nvidia gpu? 
Dec 3, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: Your mom does
Dec 3, 2019 1:23 AM - Voxel: OnePlus 7 Pro is sick. You won't be disappointed
Dec 3, 2019 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Apps are taking a minute to install
Dec 3, 2019 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Fucking Sprint is the worst when it comes to upgrades
Dec 3, 2019 1:46 AM - IncredulousP: You have Sprint? I'm sorry 
Dec 3, 2019 1:49 AM - kenenthk: It's like having comcast
Dec 3, 2019 1:56 AM - kenenthk: But I'm only paying like 50 a month for phone and services so you get what you pay for
Dec 3, 2019 2:03 AM - Bubbypop: Hi
Dec 3, 2019 2:08 AM - kenenthk: Well I'm overly pissed now sprints saying that I cant use a 5g phone on my current plan
Dec 3, 2019 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fucking duh, just like when 3g first launched and just like when 4g first launched you have to pay for the stupid expensive plans that support it.
Dec 3, 2019 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: T-Mobile is the only carrier that will let you use 5g on the cheapo plans
Dec 3, 2019 2:27 AM - kenenthk: I  mean you think they could warn you upon check out
Dec 3, 2019 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Hows every cust going to know that?
Dec 3, 2019 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine they, y'know, read on what their plan includes?
Dec 3, 2019 2:31 AM - kenenthk: Theres no warning upon upgrading  about it
Dec 3, 2019 2:31 AM - Bubbypop: Hi need some help with neogeo.zip
Dec 3, 2019 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So? You should know what you plans features are 
Dec 3, 2019 2:32 AM - kenenthk: You cant seriously think everyone would think  hey my plan might not work
Dec 3, 2019 2:32 AM - Bubbypop: Please
Dec 3, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fucking yeah, that's literally the first thing you would check
Dec 3, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you're a moron
Dec 3, 2019 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cancel shit Sprint anyways, theyre awful lol
Dec 3, 2019 2:33 AM - kenenthk: You must not talk to that many people
Dec 3, 2019 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: T-Mobile has a cheapo $40 prepaid plan that will support 5g when it officially turns on in a couple days
Dec 3, 2019 2:34 AM - Bubbypop: ?
Dec 3, 2019 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Sprint should still warn people you need to upgrade your plan and not let you check out if it's not supported
Dec 3, 2019 2:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally no one in the shitbox knows what you're talking about, make a thread if you want help tbh
Dec 3, 2019 3:16 AM - kenenthk: Could I still bring my sprint phone to tmobile once its paid off?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 4, 2019)

Dec 3, 2019 4:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that's just bs though
Dec 3, 2019 4:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: they never limited 4g access like that over here
Dec 3, 2019 4:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: they did however limit 4g speeds... some still do
Dec 3, 2019 4:37 AM - kenenthk: I was even on the phone with them for a full hour and they were all like yeah you'll be good
Dec 3, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They tend to lie 
Dec 3, 2019 5:31 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/hBbHUc6.jpg fucking proof inside the vagina
Dec 3, 2019 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Dont say a word about needing unlimited shit
Dec 3, 2019 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/eaxEl1n
Dec 3, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably rub their nipples while listening to you complaining
Dec 3, 2019 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-cpus-and-x670-platform-q4-2020-launch-rumor/amp/
Dec 3, 2019 6:57 AM - kenenthk: And been playing too much metal gear
Dec 3, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Amd
Dec 3, 2019 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2018/11/07/us/politics/dennis-hof-dead-pimp-nevada.amp.html
Dec 3, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/431960/Wallpaper_Engine/
Dec 3, 2019 10:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gH6zNqF
Dec 3, 2019 10:02 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Family_International#Loving_Jesus
Dec 3, 2019 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 3, 2019 1:38 PM - Veho: Jesus.
Dec 3, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bareback
Dec 3, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RGLR9DK
Dec 3, 2019 2:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jhres0J
Dec 3, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that's just bs though 11:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they never limited 4g access like that over here < It's launched that way because, at launch, 4g was only available in a few cities in the US, so it didn't make sense to include it as an option for plans everywhere, so they'd upcharge for it in certain areas. Same thing for 5g
Dec 3, 2019 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only available in like 10-15 cities for most carriers, so it's a separate plan so you're not paying for something you can't use
Dec 3, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: T-mobile is only able to launch 5g worldwide because they're using a much slower bandwidth, so they didn't really have to install all that much new equipment 
Dec 3, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And in most places it won't even be as fast as their 4g apparently 
Dec 3, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At first anyways, until they rollout proper 5g
Dec 3, 2019 4:45 PM - Veho: "T-com, giving you 5G communication at 3G speeds!"
Dec 3, 2019 4:46 PM - Veho: Can I post this in the Meme box? https://i.imgur.com/QNsOkVD.jpg
Dec 3, 2019 4:51 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well that's completely wrong
Dec 3, 2019 4:52 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: One of them should be a fox tail and the other a tanuki tail.....
Dec 3, 2019 4:59 PM - Veho: I could crop one out  
Dec 3, 2019 5:00 PM - Veho: Hey Vulpes  
Dec 3, 2019 5:00 PM - Veho: How are you doing?
Dec 3, 2019 5:04 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Ehhh I'm busy. So that much is good.
Dec 3, 2019 5:05 PM - Veho: I hope the rest gets better as well.
Dec 3, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god it's Vulpes at a reasonable hour!
Dec 3, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO 
Dec 3, 2019 5:24 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: This is not a reasonable hour to me
Dec 3, 2019 5:25 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: But since I have to work today, gotta get that caffeine in me
Dec 3, 2019 5:28 PM - Veho: Get that crack, Vulpes.
Dec 3, 2019 5:28 PM - DinohScene: colourbox!
Dec 3, 2019 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's noon 30 for me so it's reasonable 
Dec 3, 2019 5:30 PM - Veho: Limited palette though.
Dec 3, 2019 5:30 PM - Veho: 6:30 PM for me, but tech support knows no limits.
Dec 3, 2019 5:30 PM - Flame: 5:30 here
Dec 3, 2019 5:36 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: noon-and-a-half and I wish I was still asleep
Dec 3, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Me too
Dec 3, 2019 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get up at 5-5:30ish every morning 
Dec 3, 2019 5:37 PM - Flame: baby?
Dec 3, 2019 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: babby
Dec 3, 2019 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife goes to work at 7AM, so she gives me the babby at like 5:45ish so she can get ready and leave
Dec 3, 2019 5:39 PM - Flame: :'( how the mighty have fallen @Tom
Dec 3, 2019 5:39 PM - Flame: but its gotta be done
Dec 3, 2019 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, I'm still hip! I'm cool!
Dec 3, 2019 5:40 PM - Flame: hopefully that baby looks after you, like you looked after it when you are old
Dec 3, 2019 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't get to bed until 9:30PM!
Dec 3, 2019 5:41 PM - Flame: damn G  9:31PM is when the fun starts
Dec 3, 2019 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 3, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry, I read until like 1AM, so I'm super hip 
Dec 3, 2019 5:42 PM - Flame: but your hip doesnt hop any more tho tom
Dec 3, 2019 5:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Clowns don't hop. They ride a unicycle while juggling bowling pins 
Dec 3, 2019 5:54 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Take care fellas, I'll be around. I mainly wanted to check in to see if it was snowing here, yet
Dec 3, 2019 5:56 PM - Veho: Take care, Vulpes!
Dec 3, 2019 5:58 PM - Flame: Vulpes smell ya later
Dec 3, 2019 5:58 PM - Flame: https://img.memecdn.com/Smell-Ya-Later_o_85446.jpg
Dec 3, 2019 6:16 PM - Veho: Good ole Scott, back when he was still doing webcomics and not furry porn.
Dec 3, 2019 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK don't forget the tightrope
Dec 3, 2019 6:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpfaCiBtmOc
Dec 3, 2019 6:47 PM - Veho: https://shop.yousuckatcooking.com/
Dec 3, 2019 6:55 PM - firsty: helo
Dec 3, 2019 6:55 PM - firsty: can i ask something
Dec 3, 2019 6:55 PM - firsty: does the wii linux port work?
Dec 3, 2019 6:55 PM - firsty: linux on wii
Dec 3, 2019 6:56 PM - firsty: i wanna port my game
Dec 3, 2019 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You would have better luck getting a response by making a thread here https://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-hacking.108/
Dec 3, 2019 7:32 PM - James_: This confuses me
Dec 3, 2019 7:33 PM - James_: He only has 2 posts
Dec 3, 2019 7:33 PM - James_: But you need 100 to access the shoutbox
Dec 3, 2019 7:33 PM - James_: Did the requirement get removed or something
Dec 3, 2019 8:09 PM - kenenthk: Do you feel cheated you had to post 100 times before you could access the shit box?
Dec 3, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The requirements were removed when we added the game center
Dec 3, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because of the "shoutbox threads" being added for games
Dec 3, 2019 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I disagree with removing the limit completely, but eh whatever
Dec 3, 2019 8:21 PM - Veho: Shoutbox threads, lolwut?
Dec 3, 2019 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: go on the main shoutbox page Veho
Dec 3, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: I learned something new today.
Dec 3, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/?thread=platform41
Dec 3, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie
Dec 3, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a...neat feature, but I don't see it being used much IMO lol
Dec 3, 2019 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2 hits of acid lol
Dec 3, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: Yeah, lime and Orange Sunshine.
Dec 3, 2019 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Vodka
Dec 3, 2019 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: russian standard
Dec 3, 2019 9:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/w28D2Vu.jpg
Dec 3, 2019 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vuo9k4w
Dec 3, 2019 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/klad13qrnw7yxzt/Screenshot%202019-12-03%2022.38.17.png?dl=0
Dec 3, 2019 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn what a finale
Dec 3, 2019 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: its like a proper boss battle
Dec 3, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KBB1cQC
Dec 3, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yCjaatK.jpg
Dec 3, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Wzl9DRL.jpg So that is what having sex with a turkey would be like....
Dec 3, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpfaCiBtmOc
Dec 3, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I now have a 4k HDR TV and a SUPER POWERFUL...2008...IMAC
Dec 3, 2019 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2019 10:20 PM - Veho: Hip wings make sense, you want them close to the center of gravity.
Dec 3, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They fucking destroyed the iMac box lol
Dec 3, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they used like...hemp cardboard as a packing material
Dec 3, 2019 10:25 PM - Veho: Nothing wrong with hemp cardboard.
Dec 3, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you smoke it?
Dec 3, 2019 10:39 PM - Veho: Sure, you can smoke anything. Wrong type of hemp if you wanna get high though.
Dec 3, 2019 10:39 PM - Veho: BEDTIME NOW
Dec 3, 2019 10:40 PM - Veho: Bye guys.
Dec 3, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km5FAAQLUT8
Dec 3, 2019 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Explains a homeless mans addiction
Dec 3, 2019 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwZtgEidZAE
Dec 3, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pnMSOPU.jpg
Dec 4, 2019 12:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: tom i hope it was cheap
Dec 4, 2019 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: there isn't a right type of hemp if you wanna get high tbh
Dec 4, 2019 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: though that doesn't stop some people from trying
Dec 4, 2019 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: since it grows wild in some places
Dec 4, 2019 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi thats sad 
Dec 4, 2019 12:39 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvupK5lHOqU THE SMARTEST ALWAYS WINS
Dec 4, 2019 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: tom i hope it was cheap < Yeah, it was like $40, which is fairly ok for this particular iMac lol. Specs are dogshit, but for what I paid for is totally fine. I'll stick 6gb of RAM in it and maybe look into the tedious task of upgrading the HDD, maybe flip it or something if I can't find a half decent use for it
Dec 4, 2019 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I must say for a 2008 PC, it runs El Capitan pretty dang smoothly for it's specs
Dec 4, 2019 3:09 AM - Kyouhei: Oi Tom
Dec 4, 2019 3:11 AM - Kyouhei: Can't be bothered to post on the forum about this, but there's a rogue ad provider pushing popover banners to gbatrmp on mobile
Dec 4, 2019 3:11 AM - Kyouhei: All of them Are from "gumgum"
Dec 4, 2019 3:13 AM - Kyouhei: And they can't be Closed unless you interact with them, tapping the X goes to the advertised content in A new
Dec 4, 2019 3:13 AM - Kyouhei: Tab, might wanna Pass it onto Costello or whomever


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 5, 2019)

Dec 4, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Macintoshs used to be cool but PCs just got way better
Dec 4, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost to the point of where the only Macs I can see bothering with are the laptops or older machines like Tom gets
Dec 4, 2019 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yuzu-emu.org/entry/yuzu-vulkan/
Dec 4, 2019 5:10 AM - James_: knock knock it's knuckles
Dec 4, 2019 5:30 AM - davd: hi
Dec 4, 2019 5:30 AM - davd: pubg on lineageos/switch says abnormalities detected in emulator and bans me, any tips?
Dec 4, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 4, 2019 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Suck
Dec 4, 2019 9:13 AM - kenenthk: This is actually clever https://www.amazon.com/Dalykate-Backpack-Drawstring-Laundromat-Apartment-Grey/dp/B07G575LHT/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?keywords=laundry+bag&m=A3TSF1F7Y3939X&qid=1575450743&refinements=p_78%3AB07G575LHT&s=merchant-items&sr=1-1
Dec 4, 2019 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Homeless man starter kit?
Dec 4, 2019 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Popular in flordia
Dec 4, 2019 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can tell you that is for sure 100% true.
Dec 4, 2019 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The shopping carts full of piss stained cloths and pillows...
Dec 4, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I search that crap almost on a daily basis and holy shit some of that stuff i would rather set the person on fire than smell them....
Dec 4, 2019 9:54 AM - kenenthk: Sounds shitty
Dec 4, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes it is literally shitty
Dec 4, 2019 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Fecal transplant?
Dec 4, 2019 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The worst part? It's optional they can get showers and shit for free here
Dec 4, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so them being gross is just a mental health issue
Dec 4, 2019 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Like a normal flordia man
Dec 4, 2019 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If by transplant you mean they shit their pants than yes
Dec 4, 2019 9:57 AM - kenenthk: I havent shit all day cause I had panda Express earlier
Dec 4, 2019 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.reddit.com/r/BrandNewSentence/comments/b2924g/florida_man_arrested_for_hanging_on_triffic_light/
Dec 4, 2019 9:59 AM - kenenthk: I'll hold itin untilcrush hour
Dec 4, 2019 10:25 AM - kenenthk: That was  a nice shit what's your mailing address psi
Dec 4, 2019 11:13 AM - Duo8: cartel phone anyone? https://www.escobarinc.com/product/fold1/
Dec 4, 2019 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Looks like shit
Dec 4, 2019 11:51 AM - Duo8: it's top end specs for $349 though
Dec 4, 2019 11:54 AM - kenenthk: And would probably break at the first drop lol
Dec 4, 2019 1:11 PM - Veho: The link is giving me "Internal Server Error"
Dec 4, 2019 1:19 PM - kenenthk: I just noticed that site legit has a topless girl advertising their phone lol
Dec 4, 2019 1:22 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't call the adreno 640 top end either
Dec 4, 2019 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She folds the phone folds...
Dec 4, 2019 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Why when she can spread
Dec 4, 2019 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Folder bend her lol
Dec 4, 2019 2:26 PM - Duo8: it runs on a sd855
Dec 4, 2019 2:27 PM - Duo8: it's basically a rebranded royole flexpai apparently
Dec 4, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FPhuPgP
Dec 4, 2019 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/man-accused-of-using-his-playstation-4-to-sell-cocaine-1840181747/amp
Dec 4, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Nothing like some good sweet potatoe fries
Dec 4, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/QSjSOqe
Dec 4, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 4, 2019 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/3LFLznr
Dec 4, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/12/04/asia/north-korea-christmas-gift-kim-jong-un-intl-hnk/index.html
Dec 4, 2019 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Let's hope he blows up the White House when trump's not playing golf
Dec 4, 2019 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would save the president 
Dec 4, 2019 7:25 PM - James_: ok
Dec 4, 2019 7:42 PM - kenenthk: I could actually use these Holikme 20Piece Drill Brush Attachments Set,Scrub Pads & Sponge, Power Scrubber Brush with Extend Long Attachment All purpose Clean for Grout, Tiles, Sinks, Bathtub, Bathroom, Kitchen https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T8FDKD3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_7Va6DbKH9YW5J
Dec 4, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KU9Uk0z
Dec 4, 2019 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww yeah, now I got an i3 390M in this shitty pink HP G6 
Dec 4, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, even with new thermal paste this fan fucking sucks lol
Dec 4, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Idling at 55-57C 
Dec 4, 2019 9:05 PM - Megadriver94: SHOUT IT SHOUT IT SHOUT IT OUT LOUD
Dec 4, 2019 9:05 PM - Megadriver94: 'CAUSE WE IN THE SHOUTBOX!
Dec 4, 2019 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But now it has 2c/4t, so it's better ;o;
Dec 4, 2019 9:06 PM - Megadriver94: SHOUT IT!
Dec 4, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to see if it'll blow up under load 
Dec 4, 2019 9:15 PM - Megadriver94: I wonder why the PS4 homebrew/hacking scene is so lethargic now? STILL no 6.20 or so exploit!? Damn they must have given up
Dec 4, 2019 9:15 PM - Megadriver94: Eh
Dec 4, 2019 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are private exploits for 6.20
Dec 4, 2019 9:20 PM - Megadriver94: Oh
Dec 4, 2019 9:20 PM - Megadriver94: But why no public exploit for 6.00 or 6.20 yet though?
Dec 4, 2019 9:21 PM - Megadriver94: Why?
Dec 4, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because, presumably, the exploit used is still unfixed with the latest 7.00 firmware, so it would be unwise to release the exploit until it's fixed
Dec 4, 2019 9:22 PM - Megadriver94: Oh, Okay then
Dec 4, 2019 9:22 PM - Megadriver94: fine
Dec 4, 2019 9:23 PM - Megadriver94: Very well then
Dec 4, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, this thing gets fucking hotttt. Hits 90C after like maybe 30 seconds at full speed then throttles alllll the way down to 0.91ghz 
Dec 4, 2019 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The dinky little cooler definitely wasn't designed for this lol
Dec 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, letting the fans go at full tilt let me complete a run without throttling, went from 119 CB 15 score with the Pentium P6200 to 197 with the i3 390m 
Dec 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's totally worth the $10 CPU upgrade lol
Dec 4, 2019 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to toss this thing in a bin and never touch it again
Dec 4, 2019 10:43 PM - Chary: Mailman came by and I was hoping for a box even though I made 0 purchases on cyber Monday...lol
Dec 4, 2019 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Dec 5, 2019 1:10 AM - Costello: I prefer SMB3
Dec 5, 2019 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 5, 2019 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXjnov39VD4
Dec 5, 2019 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Fuck 2u


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 6, 2019)

Dec 5, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spock is that you? Lol
Dec 5, 2019 7:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh my shit
Dec 5, 2019 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/3ZEkRMQya2
Dec 5, 2019 1:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SiIbbG4.jpg
Dec 5, 2019 2:07 PM - kenenthk: I shit earlier did you smell it
Dec 5, 2019 2:13 PM - kenenthk: https://jalopnik.com/camry-driver-does-incredible-unplanned-daredevil-jump-o-1840202923
Dec 5, 2019 2:55 PM - Davidchao23: So, who got this version instead of Sword?
Dec 5, 2019 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, there we go. Got my TV mounted now, just waiting for the RCA->SPDIF converter tomorrow so I can use the shitty surround speakers which are still moderately better than the TV speakers lol
Dec 5, 2019 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice TV overall, definitely worth the $230 to upgrade
Dec 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I've got a review unit for one of those "blah blah million in one games" arcade sticks things from China, shipped on Tuesday and it's like, already in the US and ready to be delivered either today or tomorrow 
Dec 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cafago.com/en/p-f1940eu-2020.html < this one in particular lol
Dec 5, 2019 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1kvDAB1_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 5, 2019 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you can connect it to stuff and use it as an arcade stick instead of using the probably garbage built-in emulators lol
Dec 5, 2019 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that stick looks cool 
Dec 5, 2019 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends some of them are great emulation some of them are meh
Dec 5, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's neat though
Dec 5, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, looks neat anyways
Dec 5, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's 720p, ew
Dec 5, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At worst I could always like...plop a Pi in there or something, use that instead lol
Dec 5, 2019 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah but most arcade games do not look great at higher res
Dec 5, 2019 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird that some stuff looks better on lower res than other stuff still trying to wrap my mind around that one
Dec 5, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if I can put ROMs on it 
Dec 5, 2019 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be funny if the thing just uses an old Pi or something as it's hardware lol
Dec 5, 2019 5:30 PM - Francesco888: Hi
Dec 5, 2019 5:30 PM - Francesco888: i am new
Dec 5, 2019 5:47 PM - Voxel: Hello, new.
Dec 5, 2019 5:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 5, 2019 5:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/04/tech/facebook-white-vans/index.html
Dec 5, 2019 5:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Voxel, stop being mean. His name is right there.
Dec 5, 2019 5:49 PM - Voxel: Imagine taking that seriously.
Dec 5, 2019 5:49 PM - Flame: lol
Dec 5, 2019 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Since when are people mean here?
Dec 5, 2019 5:50 PM - Flame: since you started to shout ken
Dec 5, 2019 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Fuck 2 u
Dec 5, 2019 5:51 PM - Flame: before it was peace, rainsbows and comber my lord  singing
Dec 5, 2019 5:52 PM - kenenthk: I'm a unicorn in a human form
Dec 5, 2019 5:52 PM - Flame: fuck 2 u 2 spock
Dec 5, 2019 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Cock
Dec 5, 2019 8:44 PM - Flame: 3 hours for that come back.
Dec 5, 2019 8:44 PM - Flame: you are quick
Dec 5, 2019 8:57 PM - FEF1: I love how in the where to buy section, it has different assortments of bunch O balloons packs
Dec 5, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qeHVpiS
Dec 5, 2019 9:18 PM - T-hug: Wow.
Dec 5, 2019 10:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2lAe1cqCOXo lol the comment section
Dec 5, 2019 10:12 PM - kenenthk: I mean it wasn't even a come back but good for you for thinking so?
Dec 6, 2019 1:30 AM - TetrisKid48: this place is very chaotic


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 7, 2019)

Dec 6, 2019 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chaos is a frame of mind man.... Like that rug totally tied the room together.
Dec 6, 2019 4:38 AM - xMusicax: hmm
Dec 6, 2019 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-4-5-nm-launching-2021/amp/
Dec 6, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1096621
Dec 6, 2019 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/eZGQmB4
Dec 6, 2019 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/yXjpDer
Dec 6, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/6qD7JaD
Dec 6, 2019 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/o3uyRFp
Dec 6, 2019 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that one made me laugh
Dec 6, 2019 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/major-quantum-achievement-lets-physicists-see-gravitati-1840235689/amp
Dec 6, 2019 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First time the LIGO thing was explained in a way that made sense to me lol
Dec 6, 2019 10:05 AM - kenenthk: Fot Joe's new albums pretty good
Dec 6, 2019 12:20 PM - Skelletonike: fot?
Dec 6, 2019 1:01 PM - IncredulousP: wot, fot lot is grot mawt
Dec 6, 2019 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shiezen
Dec 6, 2019 1:35 PM - Veho: Scheißen.
Dec 6, 2019 1:50 PM - IncredulousP: Shy Ben
Dec 6, 2019 1:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q9TTVlH.jpg
Dec 6, 2019 1:59 PM - kenenthk: You R-Words
Dec 6, 2019 2:39 PM - Veho: Rogerers.
Dec 6, 2019 2:41 PM - Flame: roger rabbit?
Dec 6, 2019 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rockets
Dec 6, 2019 2:43 PM - Flame: Roshambo Racist Rwanker
Dec 6, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2019 3:22 PM - Sicklyboy: 
Dec 6, 2019 3:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Ignore me I just needed to get that emoticon posted up to copy into a work chat
Dec 6, 2019 3:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Aw doesn't work
Dec 6, 2019 3:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Hi folks
Dec 6, 2019 3:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy is back 
Dec 6, 2019 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 6, 2019 3:25 PM - Veho: Hey Sickly!
Dec 6, 2019 3:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Veho!! 
Dec 6, 2019 3:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What you trying to do with the emotes? 
Dec 6, 2019 3:33 PM - Sicklyboy: I was just trying to get the hrth emote pasted into a work chat.  Except it copies to the clipboard as a single-frame png rather than a gif.  So I lost interest immediately.
Dec 6, 2019 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Shitbox is only 80% accurate
Dec 6, 2019 3:39 PM - Veho: Here you go Sickly:
Dec 6, 2019 3:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i5H96tL.gif
Dec 6, 2019 3:43 PM - Megadriver94: How many of you here besides me have started a bar fight in Lego Star Wars
Dec 6, 2019 3:45 PM - Veho: Is there anyone that hasn't?
Dec 6, 2019 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Why not just do it in real life?
Dec 6, 2019 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Because you can get hurt. 
Dec 6, 2019 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Sure if you're not a man
Dec 6, 2019 5:37 PM - T-hug: Take your own bricks
Dec 6, 2019 5:38 PM - Flame: now Sonic Angel Knight is going to appear asking if Thug was in the shoutbox...
Dec 6, 2019 5:39 PM - Veho: A half-brick in a sock works best, or so I've heard.
Dec 6, 2019 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rincewind approved 
Dec 6, 2019 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Dec 6, 2019 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/gO6eQxfrfOg
Dec 6, 2019 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: so this is a thing
Dec 6, 2019 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: hifi snes rmaster
Dec 6, 2019 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: remaster
Dec 6, 2019 11:07 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNmX03BFO1o
Dec 6, 2019 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XGWtmvc
Dec 6, 2019 11:38 PM - The_Provider: Sometimes, I dream about cheese.
Dec 6, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 6, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwYS0B8QPWU
Dec 6, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i love cheese
Dec 6, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's one of my favorite foods
Dec 6, 2019 11:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yet i don't think i've ever dreamt about it
Dec 7, 2019 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 7, 2019 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Luck


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 8, 2019)

Dec 7, 2019 4:45 AM - kenenthk: 5uckit
Dec 7, 2019 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bop it
Dec 7, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't pick between SMW and SMB3 both are epic good.
Dec 7, 2019 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.twitter.com/Troydan/status/1200989686132543489
Dec 7, 2019 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 7, 2019 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/976730/Halo_The_Master_Chief_Collection/
Dec 7, 2019 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scitechdaily.com/blowing-bubbles-new-way-to-launch-and-drive-current-in-fusion-plasmas-confirmed/amp/
Dec 7, 2019 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi didnt you say something about someone making a compressed air based cooling solution for pcs or was that someone else
Dec 7, 2019 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAMmQy8bdXk
Dec 7, 2019 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: did you see this or was that why you were talking about it in the first place
Dec 7, 2019 1:00 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/x6z55gkKjoI You nerds may enjoy this
Dec 7, 2019 1:14 PM - kenenthk: I wish atts phone choices werent so shitty
Dec 7, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bLi2JoY
Dec 7, 2019 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yes that was me like 3 days ago lol but that video came out after
Dec 7, 2019 1:47 PM - kenenthk: I wonder why that would be a bad idea
Dec 7, 2019 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmvd98i15gA
Dec 7, 2019 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XGWtmvc
Dec 7, 2019 2:42 PM - Joe88: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/intel-is-bringing-back-a-22nm-haswell-era-pentium-cpu-for-some-reason/
Dec 7, 2019 2:52 PM - IncredulousP: hey nerds, what's a good lubricant for pc fans that I can easily find in town?
Dec 7, 2019 2:52 PM - IncredulousP: other than my mom
Dec 7, 2019 2:53 PM - Veho: Iron filings.
Dec 7, 2019 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum makes a good lube
Dec 7, 2019 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Theirs a new creepshow?
Dec 7, 2019 4:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/A83Z7nn.jpg
Dec 7, 2019 7:34 PM - James_: Discord is down again
Dec 7, 2019 8:10 PM - kenenthk: 9/11  all over again
Dec 7, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/4v12IYl
Dec 7, 2019 8:48 PM - Veho: Rick and Morty is shit.
Dec 7, 2019 8:51 PM - kenenthk: U pleb 1v1 me on my lvl usux
Dec 7, 2019 8:53 PM - Veho: SAY THAT TO MY FACE AND NOT ONLINE AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS
Dec 7, 2019 9:02 PM - kenenthk: N00b
Dec 7, 2019 9:06 PM - Veho: Anyway, just watched what's out from season 4, and it's shit.
Dec 7, 2019 9:06 PM - Veho: I don't want to rag on something I never actually saw.
Dec 7, 2019 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Has its moments all seasons suck the first few episodes  or Visa versa
Dec 7, 2019 9:10 PM - Veho: Yeah, for example only the first 11 episodes of S1 suck.
Dec 7, 2019 9:10 PM - Veho: And only the first 10 episodes of S2.
Dec 7, 2019 9:10 PM - Veho: And so on.
Dec 7, 2019 9:10 PM - kenenthk: South park was doing well this season then dipped down
Dec 7, 2019 9:11 PM - kenenthk: Simpsons only has 300 good episodes out of the 300,000 they have
Dec 7, 2019 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Didnt they stop making rick and morty for a year or two tho
Dec 7, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/OldSchoolCool/
Dec 7, 2019 9:12 PM - kenenthk: And psi stop self advertising you dick 
Dec 7, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 7, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if I don't advertise my dick how will everyone know about it 
Dec 7, 2019 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Your dick can go to hell it's made me marry your daughter
Dec 7, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 7, 2019 9:16 PM - kenenthk: I think I found a glitch in uber eats a reasturant was giving out free food now if I click on reorder I just get charged ubereats crappy fees lol
Dec 7, 2019 9:18 PM - kenenthk: Damn didnt work again
Dec 7, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surstroming Sugar Free Gummy Bears Challenge!!! Make it happen!!!
Dec 7, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l99P6IkqQ4
Dec 7, 2019 9:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.delish.com/food-news/amp30138830/papa-johns-south-korea-hot-dog-pizza/
Dec 7, 2019 9:24 PM - Veho: What do they mean "but why"? Because fuckking hot dog pizza, that's why.
Dec 7, 2019 9:25 PM - Veho: Fucking morons.
Dec 7, 2019 9:26 PM - kenenthk: I guess korea really wants a taste of america
Dec 7, 2019 9:26 PM - Veho: They used to make it with actual dog but that's being frowned upon these days.
Dec 7, 2019 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Not in South Korea
Dec 7, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they want our dogs!!!
Dec 7, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsbLw9-VR64
Dec 7, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Kim: You insulted us enough you  American dogs
Dec 7, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Let the south have it
Dec 7, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VGLb6A96KUk?t=14
Dec 7, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/U2TFzcM
Dec 7, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jkOpVBA
Dec 7, 2019 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-market-9th-gen-core-i3-i5-cpus-better-than-3rd-gen-amd-ryzen/amp/
Dec 7, 2019 11:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qgdlhb3
Dec 7, 2019 11:04 PM - Veho: It's gaming related.
Dec 7, 2019 11:12 PM - kenenthk: AO
Dec 7, 2019 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gaming 
Dec 7, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/cosplay/3zKb3LC
Dec 7, 2019 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands dlc lol
Dec 7, 2019 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuNmCmk5Rf4
Dec 7, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsLxWox7SQE
Dec 8, 2019 12:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/xDKCMrn2Ff0


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 9, 2019)

Dec 8, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/media/hillary-clinton-lesbian-denial-howard-stern-lgbtq.amp
Dec 8, 2019 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol can't even say your not gay without pissing someone off
Dec 8, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/E2ZW5Cc6e2
Dec 8, 2019 12:13 PM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/9czju6fy5t241.jpg
Dec 8, 2019 12:20 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/5oU6Sslr.jpg time to wake up you fucks
Dec 8, 2019 12:44 PM - Veho: Fuck you ken
Dec 8, 2019 12:45 PM - kenenthk: Pay me first
Dec 8, 2019 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a refund and eye bleach!!!
Dec 8, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/this-case-reminds-me-of-keith-courage-for-the-turbo-grafx-16/
Dec 8, 2019 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RccUnJ8
Dec 8, 2019 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Dec 8, 2019 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I want my money back!!
Dec 8, 2019 3:43 PM - Veho: Did he forget to take out his dentures before the blowjob again?
Dec 8, 2019 5:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujn6zf9fRtQ 
Dec 8, 2019 6:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/81D3rb2.jpg
Dec 8, 2019 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Yo mommas so ugly I used glass instead of rubber
Dec 8, 2019 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/audwNaG.jpg
Dec 8, 2019 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/I7l7Z8l.jpg
Dec 8, 2019 8:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UT8YDw5.png
Dec 8, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uhVjjvU
Dec 8, 2019 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dj0vXST
Dec 8, 2019 9:00 PM - Veho: Garlic helps.
Dec 8, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 8, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/O6aQrWY
Dec 8, 2019 9:11 PM - Veho: So much for the "tree of knowledge".
Dec 8, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/khMLuWT
Dec 8, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho the bible teaches that knowledge is bad...
Dec 8, 2019 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid people are easier to control lol
Dec 8, 2019 9:16 PM - Veho: A little knowledge is a dangerous thing.
Dec 8, 2019 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0zpqJZc
Dec 8, 2019 9:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U43RxPg.mp4
Dec 8, 2019 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5C4sVZi
Dec 8, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bHTyYDx.png
Dec 8, 2019 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NWrKL9s
Dec 8, 2019 9:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mA4OTce.png
Dec 8, 2019 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Kcs actually winning against the Patriots
Dec 8, 2019 11:12 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/entry/this-site-has-some-really-biased-and-immature-mods.16446/
Dec 8, 2019 11:19 PM - kenenthk: But gamerz isnt a mod
Dec 8, 2019 11:24 PM - Veho: urmum
Dec 8, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/vegan-influencer-carnivore-healthier.amp
Dec 9, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-UHzkT3v3o&feature=em-uploademail
Dec 9, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2019-12-gamma-ray-laser-closer-reality.amp
Dec 9, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: Wow the chiefs beat the Patriots
Dec 9, 2019 1:28 AM - IncredulousP: yay sportsball
Dec 9, 2019 1:40 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panty raid
Dec 9, 2019 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 9, 2019 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't that something people do as a prank in college?
Dec 9, 2019 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Its something uremum does as a side gig
Dec 9, 2019 3:52 AM - IncredulousP: a panty raid now will get you banned from college and a lifelong entry on the sexual predator list


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 10, 2019)

Dec 9, 2019 9:59 AM - Veho: Yes but I'm 38. What would it get a freshman?
Dec 9, 2019 9:59 AM - Veho: A pair of panties, apparently.
Dec 9, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fresh!!!
Dec 9, 2019 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Confushius says "Man who mess with panties have shitty time"
Dec 9, 2019 10:41 AM - Veho: Man who go to bed with itchy butt wake up with smelly finger.
Dec 9, 2019 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Only if smelling your fingers the first thing you do in the morning
Dec 9, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: It will be smelly whether you smell it or not.
Dec 9, 2019 12:56 PM - Veho: It's not a quantum occurrence, (not) observing it won't change the outcome.
Dec 9, 2019 1:07 PM - Cryoraptor: I don't like minorities
Dec 9, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yQCOso_4hc
Dec 9, 2019 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Dec 9, 2019 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: quantum mechanics say that things may only exist as long as we are observing them
Dec 9, 2019 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that applies to everything
Dec 9, 2019 4:44 PM - Veho: No.
Dec 9, 2019 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't have to believe in it, that doesn't make it wrong
Dec 9, 2019 5:04 PM - kenenthk: If I believe I already took a shit then I have
Dec 9, 2019 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: until you shit yourself
Dec 9, 2019 6:58 PM - Megadriver94: OH NO What did One Angry Gamer do this time to be suspended ;( :0
Dec 9, 2019 6:58 PM - Megadriver94: I wonder...
Dec 9, 2019 7:08 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.tmz.com/2019/12/09/new-england-patriots-fans-fight-kansas-city-chiefs-loss/ lol
Dec 9, 2019 7:36 PM - Megadriver94: I think that if a user gets banned or suspended, the mods and Admins ought to put the reason for it on the person's profile.
Dec 9, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: The reason already is on the person's profile, it's called the Postings tab.
Dec 9, 2019 7:37 PM - Veho: 99% of the time it's pretty obvious why someone got banned.
Dec 9, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i disagree
Dec 9, 2019 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you've been paying attention to everything they post or you go and read all of it you usually can't tell from just a few posts
Dec 9, 2019 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: also... those posts tend to get deleted you know
Dec 9, 2019 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: no one can see them but you
Dec 9, 2019 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I HAVE ASCENDED
Dec 9, 2019 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 9, 2019 8:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: RISE FROM YOUR GRAVE! 
Dec 9, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They set us up the bomb!
Dec 9, 2019 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HADOKEN! 
Dec 9, 2019 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel asleep....
Dec 9, 2019 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: a hadouken will fix that 
Dec 9, 2019 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/e81csi/case_fan_pc_is_complete_with_60_fans/
Dec 9, 2019 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The best airflow 
Dec 9, 2019 8:27 PM - Megadriver94: >reddit instead of voat or funnyjunk
Dec 9, 2019 8:27 PM - Megadriver94: 
Dec 9, 2019 8:28 PM - Megadriver94: 
Dec 9, 2019 8:28 PM - Megadriver94: heh
Dec 9, 2019 8:36 PM - Megadriver94: At least you could have posted Stackexchange but nooooooo....
Dec 9, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arbys.com/featured/petite-filet-steak-sandwiches
Dec 9, 2019 8:44 PM - Veho: Tom where did your color go?  
Dec 9, 2019 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary broke my account 
Dec 9, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're creating a new mag staff group called Reviewers for people who mainly just write reviews
Dec 9, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND THEN SHE SET ME TO ONE AND BROKE EVERYTHING
Dec 9, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 9, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I still see myself as orange?
Dec 9, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: I see you as orange now too.
Dec 9, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: But for a moment there...
Dec 9, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: You were a pleb again.
Dec 9, 2019 8:47 PM - Veho: Commoner!
Dec 9, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gross 
Dec 9, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At this point I just can't see the mag staff forums anymore lol
Dec 9, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet they're all making fun of me in threads 
Dec 9, 2019 8:48 PM - Veho: 
Dec 9, 2019 8:48 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/ahZFCF--uRY
Dec 9, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: T-Hug fix my account 
Dec 9, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's OK you will always be orange to me lol
Dec 9, 2019 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Tom4president?
Dec 9, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: Tom4Annoying Orange.
Dec 9, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/MSxeIBZXhKw/maxresdefault.jpg
Dec 9, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: +13Veho
Dec 9, 2019 9:07 PM - Chary: It was an accident...yes
Dec 9, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 9, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JUST BECAUSE I TIRED TO START A MUTINY
Dec 9, 2019 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHATEVER
Dec 9, 2019 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Make Tom's account look like Vehos
Dec 9, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone broke tom I hear. 
Dec 9, 2019 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least no one broke the shoutbox 
Dec 9, 2019 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make Tom Great Again!
Dec 9, 2019 9:40 PM - kenenthk: But all staff are mean
Dec 9, 2019 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone make pizza great again 
Dec 9, 2019 10:06 PM - Veho: Pizza has never not been great.
Dec 9, 2019 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Unless its Tony's pizza
Dec 9, 2019 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Or if you're one of those unlucky bastards that can only afford red baron or under
Dec 9, 2019 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: or yknow, you could make it yourself
Dec 9, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/e81csi/case_fan_pc_is_complete_with_60_fans/
Dec 9, 2019 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: LTT approved 
Dec 9, 2019 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: hope he has them all pointing outwards so dust can't get in 
Dec 9, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So got that review arcade stick today and it's...a thing lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The switches are meh, lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Is there a LJN logo on it?
Dec 9, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a Pandora Box clone, so that's a thing lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like a decent clone, the build quality is petty excellent
Dec 9, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The software is meh though, can't select custom filters or anything, just "Quality Optimization" on and off lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which turns on super awful filters
Dec 9, 2019 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyUbXVCysUM
Dec 9, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think you can change out the firmware and ROMs and stuff in those but where and how I do not know lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Extreme migraine and super rapid pulse... I should probably see a Dr lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it runs off a fucking micro sd card lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'd guess that 
Dec 9, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta boot into a linux distro to see what's on it though lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And see if I can add stuff to it
Dec 9, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I know it's on SD but I mean where to get the different firmwares lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Arcade Punks has something lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something of this "quality" I'd expect to have at least a small NAND or something for the OS TBH loo
Dec 9, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol*
Dec 9, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's a clone of one of these: https://pandorastoybox.ca/
Dec 9, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So presumably if there's custom shit for that, it'll prolly work on this lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.coolux.de/viewforum.php?f=111
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some forums saying this runs on Android lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be interesting
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I took multiple drugs and my head is still killing me, probably going to have an aneurysm  lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cool, can I have your 2080 Ti?
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah with Android you could gain root and do stuff lol
Dec 9, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know Tom it could be too powerful for you  lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally got my CPU cooler from China lol over 20C cooler than the stock one.
Dec 10, 2019 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, I got a Ryzen 3600, should be totally fine ;O;
Dec 10, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for the 4000's to hit so I can get either a cheap 3000 or a better 4000 lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, here we go, booting to Linux to check what's on the SD card
Dec 10, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far the 2700X leaves very little to be desired to be honest lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh thank god my pulse is slowing... the opiates are kicking in... lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised they put a 16gb SD card in this thing
Dec 10, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably very cheap these days
Dec 10, 2019 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I found the ROMs lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am aghast at the tiny storage they still put in stuff... like 8GB's in new phones? Really? lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not Android, some kind of ARM Linux distro
Dec 10, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Linux and Android are kind of close, full Android would be better for emulation though.
Dec 10, 2019 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why but Linux is worse than Android at emulation... I mean I know it's a GPU driver issue and that whole Open Sores thing...
Dec 10, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got a folder for PS1 ROMs, but no ROMs lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is odd, cuz Tekken games are on here
Dec 10, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh LOL, they just combined FBA and MAME and PS1 into one folder lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then put the PS1 ROMs in a folder called "romsp" lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tekken probably for MAME?
Dec 10, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The arcade version?
Dec 10, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's a PS1 bin lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is that the S912 CPU based clone?
Dec 10, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 100% sure
Dec 10, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I think there is a MAME core for PS1 though...
Dec 10, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://m.cafago.com/en/p-f1940eu-2020.html < this is the product page for it lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember thinking the S912 would be perfect for this kind of stuff, but now it's so old... Probably still fine but GPU's have come a long way
Dec 10, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too be honest Tom it looks like a lot of fun, my grandson would probably flip out if I get him one of those lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I gave it a short test and it's ok
Dec 10, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9S+ I bet is some sort of funky code for S912 lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Needs better switches but beyond that pretty good lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And you got to disable the quality optimization option to get rid of gross filters lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I hear you can upgrade to a full Sanwa stuff but the ones in them are passable
Dec 10, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like gross filters  lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but these are truly awful lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, looks better with them off gross lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just smear some Vaseline on my TV and I will be fine lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish I could pull the damn heatsink off this thing so I could look at the SoC lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no idea how this fucking mount works
Dec 10, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Pandora-Box-9s-2020-in-1-Retro-Video-Games-Double-Stick-Arcade-Console-/233293375685 So much cheaper?
Dec 10, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just look in the file system should be drivers for that SoC
Dec 10, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A little over 26 inches wide... thinking I could plop that on my desk and have it on the HDMI for my monitor... hmmm but then sound... damn
Dec 10, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: if I could set it up for my grandson would make a perfect Christmas thing for him. lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is that plain audio out on the back?
Dec 10, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like could I just hook up some old PC speakers to it? lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Aha!
Dec 10, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Allwinner H3
Dec 10, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got audio out, and a speaker inside lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't seem to output audio from HDMI
Dec 10, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://linux-sunxi.org/H3 < There's the SoC
Dec 10, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ahhh that is perfect to be honest lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Old quad core lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's Allwinner.....
Dec 10, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like nope out of that one lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pandoras-Box-12-3188-in-1-Video-Games-4-Player-Retro-Arcade-Console-3D-HD-Fr-PC/133254430752?_trkparms=aid%3D1110001%26algo%3DSPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D20160323102634%26meid%3Dc2db7382267b4f0a993cb347cc3b23f8%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D233293375685%26itm%3D133254430752%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1
Dec 10, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to put it all back together and hope it still works...lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One thing I really like is taking this thing apart was suuuuuper fucking easy
Dec 10, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 screws to open the top, and it's hinged for easy access lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Two screws held in the mobo and that was it
Dec 10, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/i/4000281561610.html Is this.... help Tom my brain is broken lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I hear you can mod those things to hell and back Tom
Dec 10, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably the mobo of the thing just shoved in a case
Dec 10, 2019 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like put a Pi 4 in it and real Sanwa buttons
Dec 10, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's enough space I could probably even fit an ITX board in here
Dec 10, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.emuline.org/topic/1436-tuto-modding-of-s912-based-pandora%C2%B4s-key-7-treasure-3d-and-clones/
Dec 10, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, let's see if I broke it lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh still works! lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's good
Dec 10, 2019 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I can review it! lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I feel like those would be perfect in a basement like mancave kinda device lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnx-software.com/2016/04/06/amlogic-s912-processor-specifications/ it kills that H3 hmmm probably why they have DC and GC games installed (but with like insane frame skip)
Dec 10, 2019 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My biggest complaint so far is no fucking identifiers on the buttons lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also PSP games
Dec 10, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so it's a learning curve 
Dec 10, 2019 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The best thing is it's got RGB ;O;
Dec 10, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you can hook it up to old arcade cabinets I think?
Dec 10, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not RGB output lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RGB lights 
Dec 10, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Dec 10, 2019 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally have all the RGB turned off in my computer lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, Super Mario Bros!
Dec 10, 2019 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What a great game to play with an arcade stick!
Dec 10, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol should be a Capcom game on there with Mechs and it's a beat em up so fun 
Dec 10, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it works Nintendo used to have that in the arcades....
Dec 10, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aL8Dpzea_Y
Dec 10, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This game is worth playing 
Dec 10, 2019 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwww shit, Sexy Parodius!
Dec 10, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol such a good game
Dec 10, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your making me want to fire up MAME again lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or at least one of the new arcade punks build things that turns your PC into like that stick thing lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, Michael Jackson's Moonwalker 
Dec 10, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh, I, Robot
Dec 10, 2019 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a neato game
Dec 10, 2019 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you know Moonwalker is about parents trying to hide their kids from Micheal Jackson
Dec 10, 2019 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Puts an entirely different spin on that game lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is it the arcade or the Genesis version?
Dec 10, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or both lol
Dec 10, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zk1C0AhshtU?t=262
Dec 10, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Arcade lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems the vast majority of games are arcade here, and just like Tekken and Mortal Kombat are PS1 games lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tekken is a good choice to pick the home version the arcade was actually worse
Dec 10, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mortal Kombat I am not sure about... hmm I like the home version but the arcade one was better in some ways
Dec 10, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was going to pick a PS1 MK game Mortal Kombat 3 would be my pick
Dec 10, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Using it as a USB controller seems to work, too, so that's nice
Dec 10, 2019 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you have to have the thing plugged in an on to do that, which is...odd
Dec 10, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Mortal Kombat Trilogy that one was good too
Dec 10, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do wireless dongle type pads work?
Dec 10, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure Xbox 360 dongles do not...  lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, I'm talking about plugging this thing into a PC and using the whole thing as a controller lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh yeah that's pretty awesome to be honest
Dec 10, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if you get tired of the built in stuff you could load up like this thing on your PC https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpQWu1dC0aQ&t=123s
Dec 10, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have 3 versions but the full one is almost 150GB's lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 145GBs even
Dec 10, 2019 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try plugging it into my Pi 4 tomorrow, see if it works there lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It does suck it has to be plugged in and powered on to use, this thing probably draws more power than a Pi lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:07 AM - Aurielee: does anybody got resolved the error of atmosphere not starting after the 9.1 update?
Dec 10, 2019 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask in the Switch hacking section
Dec 10, 2019 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, 36W to power this thing lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not too terrible to be honest
Dec 10, 2019 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess, but that's still a lot for what would be a controller lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yeah less would be better but 36W is like 1/10th the power those old Arcade machines used lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be better to have like...a switch or something to power it via USB lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that's twice as much as the Pi 4 at full load when OC'd 
Dec 10, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol all that RGB 
Dec 10, 2019 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a single strip that's fucking glued to the chassis lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably pulls like .5W lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly it's that H3 with that ancient Mali 400
Dec 10, 2019 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably on 28nm
Dec 10, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/KFYMDrK.jpg < Look how clean that inside is though
Dec 10, 2019 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is impressive lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The H3 is a fucking 40nm SoC Psi lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does look nice inside!
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://linux-sunxi.org/H3 <
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Microswitch controllers?
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They are micro switches, which is nice
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 40nm????
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're not as good as Sanwa buttons lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus....
Dec 10, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just tore one of the extra buttons apart to look at the switch, they're ok, just not great
Dec 10, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably better than a lot of cheapo arcade sticks though for sure
Dec 10, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had heard they are passable like the recommended thing to do is use them until you can replace them with something better.
Dec 10, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So far the only complains I have with the whole thing is the retarded way they put the protective plastic on this thing that you peel back (they fucking put the plastic on first, THEN PUSHED THE BUTTONS THROUGH SO THERE'S PLASTIC STUCK UNDER THE BUTTONS WTF)
Dec 10, 2019 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the AC adapter is really fucking cheap lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol some disasembly may be required lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You absolutely have to remove buttons if you want to get the plastic from under them lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I will do tomorrow lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But what a dumb fucking idea
Dec 10, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is a ding on the score to be honest.
Dec 10, 2019 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll also give me a good idea on how annoying replacing those buttons will be, probably not bad I think but will be nice to check lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I would be like "WTF...." lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 12 unused Sanwa buttons here lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I won them in a contest for something... I can't remember what though lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/i79HEOf < Look at that fucking plastic bs
Dec 10, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol worst deal ever
Dec 10, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Spmywin-Pandoras-Supports-Function-Advanced/dp/B07F121D1Z?th=1 Try to get one of these for your next review Tom
Dec 10, 2019 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it has the S912 SoC and runs on Android? (not sure)
Dec 10, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/bsLxWox7SQE He does a review on it or something lol
Dec 10, 2019 1:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did tom order this? https://youtu.be/28uPjH5aQVU 
Dec 10, 2019 1:29 AM - Joe88: looks like corsair is looking into making monitors https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/corsairmonitorsurvey
Dec 10, 2019 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be interesting


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 11, 2019)

Dec 10, 2019 4:17 AM - ChicoPancho: hi
Dec 10, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey 
Dec 10, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.instagram.com/p/B51S-VEBJfn/
Dec 10, 2019 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 9:19 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baidu_10_Mythical_Creatures
Dec 10, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79Y6Q47qjlw
Dec 10, 2019 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmBdYtkKzcQ
Dec 10, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCUSZs4t3LE
Dec 10, 2019 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Eminem and nick cannon are going back and forth and its entertaining
Dec 10, 2019 3:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DpE24hF.mp4
Dec 10, 2019 5:26 PM - QuazaRayy: yeet
Dec 10, 2019 5:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bsRgMEW.jpg
Dec 10, 2019 6:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS! O_O
Dec 10, 2019 6:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shovel knight is going to cost more money soon. Hurry and buy it before it does 
Dec 10, 2019 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: why?
Dec 10, 2019 6:56 PM - kenenthk: I wanted to say why
Dec 10, 2019 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Stop being selfish with your drugs sak
Dec 10, 2019 6:59 PM - T-hug: Any1 want dis gaem 0WTAA-E78B4-PEP63
Dec 10, 2019 6:59 PM - T-hug: For pc
Dec 10, 2019 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 10, 2019 7:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What you giving away Thug?
Dec 10, 2019 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Didnt work 
Dec 10, 2019 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Enjoy my email 
Dec 10, 2019 7:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You tried it?
Dec 10, 2019 7:11 PM - 20Legend: hello guys
Dec 10, 2019 7:12 PM - 20Legend: anyone here with bit knowledge on nintendo switch cfw ?
Dec 10, 2019 7:12 PM - 20Legend: please reply
Dec 10, 2019 7:15 PM - kenenthk: Look here https://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-switch-discussions.282/
Dec 10, 2019 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man this king knight game is 
Dec 10, 2019 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Making me look bad
Dec 10, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2019/12/10/laptop-like-its-1979-with-a-16-core-z80-on-an-fpga/
Dec 10, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcQHxWlZ668
Dec 10, 2019 9:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dOHGd9Z.jpg
Dec 10, 2019 9:34 PM - Veho: Sounds like ken's mom is out and about.
Dec 10, 2019 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Uremum
Dec 10, 2019 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You gonna grab the new MechWarrior that came out today Psi?
Dec 10, 2019 9:48 PM - Veho: A new MechWarrior came out today?
Dec 10, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Dec 10, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through the tutorial and it plays really good
Dec 10, 2019 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear the only bad thing is the story is ungodly shit lol
Dec 10, 2019 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's MechWarrior, I just wanna blow shit up so meh
Dec 10, 2019 9:50 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Dec 10, 2019 9:50 PM - Veho: Fuck the story  
Dec 10, 2019 9:50 PM - Veho: Trailer looks good.
Dec 10, 2019 9:50 PM - Veho: Buncha heavy wankers though.
Dec 10, 2019 9:50 PM - Veho: No love for mediums.
Dec 10, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to buy it but I don't know it's good lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So pirate it ;O;
Dec 10, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it on ye olde girls site?
Dec 10, 2019 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't spend my money on babby for Christmas I'd probably buy it lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet no lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the stock ISO is only 20gb ;O;
Dec 10, 2019 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I am thinking about buying MCC on Steam... lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's also really good lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's like 40 bucks
Dec 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just beat Reach yesterday
Dec 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for the rest of the games
Dec 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure my computer can handle it  lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Its a really really good port
Dec 10, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was feeling better I would still be playing borderlands 3 but right now... typing feels like a lot of work 
Dec 10, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least my head stopped pounding.
Dec 10, 2019 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Dec 10, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I work tomorrow night too
Dec 10, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All I want for Christmas is Psi's 2080 ti 
Dec 10, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't even had time to try streaming from it too my Shield TV 
Dec 10, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least not that I can remember  lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I did Borderlands 3 for a minute but that also might have been from Nvidia's thing not my PC
Dec 10, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bioshock HD was cool
Dec 10, 2019 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't played Borderlands 3 past the 5 minutes I was testing it on my living room PC lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which actually ran fairly well for having a GTX 970 in it lol
Dec 10, 2019 10:15 PM - 20Legend: Hey Guys, I got a switch today and its a patched switched with firmware 6.2.0
Dec 10, 2019 10:16 PM - 20Legend: is there any way to hack it ?
Dec 10, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Check the Switch hacking section
Dec 10, 2019 10:17 PM - 20Legend: my switch is plain empty.. not even a web browser is on it and its asking me to upgrade to use the eshop
Dec 10, 2019 10:31 PM - kenenthk: I recommend taking an axe to it if you want it hacked
Dec 10, 2019 10:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: 20Legend: no, return it and check the serial number before buying to get a hackable one
Dec 10, 2019 11:11 PM - tommaloney: hey everyone is there a guide I can use to make a freemcboot memory card.  all I have is a modded ps2 MODBO 4.0
Dec 10, 2019 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/62zWkBM
Dec 10, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DAOUPic
Dec 10, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZKOmZc1
Dec 10, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f1L3po6 His friends need to get better  lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the most disappointing thing about the arcade stick thing is realizing how fucking awful I am at fighters lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, I can moderately do ok vs CPUs in Tekken 3
Dec 11, 2019 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it runs at shit framerates so it's not worth bothering with lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else I'm just shit with lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SF2, all the King of Fighters
Dec 11, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm good at Metal Slug and R-type, so that's good right?
Dec 11, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's some porn breakout game I saw when I was scrolling through the list lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can see digital tits 
Dec 11, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was right about Tekken being PS1 games, too. Though it's a tad odd cuz like...it boots you straight to Arcade mode and choosing your fighter like the arcade version
Dec 11, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then you can quit to the main menu once in game and play the game as usual lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the inputs display as PS1 buttons lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I want to try adding a PS1 game, see if that works lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Spyro or something lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a list of the top 114 PS1 games that would be good for that Tom lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it's only got 400mb of space left on the SD card lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, I couldn't actually find any emulators on the SD card, at least not in the usual places
Dec 11, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a bigger card? Lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a folder called "emu", but it doesn't have anything useful in it besides an mp3 for menu music, and a file called "emulotar" that's 426kb lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably hidden partition or files
Dec 11, 2019 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I cloned the whole SD card, so I should be able to see anything hidden lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm probably requires software to "burn" the SD
Dec 11, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Allwinner software
Dec 11, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Encrypted bootloader too I'd bet
Dec 11, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can tell you there are 1.76gb worth of videos on here though lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the menu has video previews for every single game lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2000+ AVI files lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1753473
Dec 11, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah Tom that is a thing with these cool loaders it makes apps that scan for media suck lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably would've preferred just screenshots myself, since most of the videos are like 5 seconds of the title screen which isn't that helpful lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So true that one I use is a bit better for that
Dec 11, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me it finished..... Too tired to play it 
Dec 11, 2019 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/a/6IfBNHP < Here's what the shit filters look like lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Parts are ok, like the sign post and such, but the character looks god awful IMO
Dec 11, 2019 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's HQ2x or around that lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would've liked actual filter options
Dec 11, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if I can find the emu files at some point I can use custom filters, which would be much nicer
Dec 11, 2019 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe get some scanlines or CRT filters or something lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe, but it's Allwinner so probably wont get shit  lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Masters of making shit super hard to hack, also masters of pissing off the open source community lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:53 AM - daemonspudguy: *I AM SHOUTING IN THE SHOUTBOX!!!!*
Dec 11, 2019 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the SoC shouldn't matter if it's all software lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would be amazed lol
Dec 11, 2019 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's just MAME and some random PS1 emulator lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try to change them  lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The entire image is encrypted the boot loader the software it's so locked down being Allwinner... Now if it was Android at least it would be somewhat opened up to adding software.
Dec 11, 2019 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being it's Linux it's probably locked down pretty tight with some sort of checks.
Dec 11, 2019 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Throwing in a Pi 3 or 4 in it is probably a LOT easier lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You think the put the time and effort into that shit? lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if this wasn't a clone of an existing product lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I probably will replace the main board with a Pi for sure, but I wanna try fucking shit up on the official thing first lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol good luck
Dec 11, 2019 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus it's definitely not encrypted, since I can modify files all I want lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it still works after?
Dec 11, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they want you to add some PS1 iso files
Dec 11, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK, still looking for a game small enough to fit lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, King's Field will do
Dec 11, 2019 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, transferred fine lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it plays your In better luck than I imagined
Dec 11, 2019 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not in their game list, annoyingly lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So might have to edit something
Dec 11, 2019 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe not as easy as just plopping shit in a folder
Dec 11, 2019 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that list file edit that hmm not sure where they would put it
Dec 11, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be named something odd like .dat or .pbx or something else too
Dec 11, 2019 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even sure what they would name it.
Dec 11, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: List or gamelist would be too easy lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AXg9sMuGxB0
Dec 11, 2019 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You might like that Tom for your AMD machine
Dec 11, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I got my work desktop hackintosh and that's about all the hackintosh I need lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's said to be the easiest hackintosh yet lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, mine was like...mount an iso, install a bootloader and bam lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And install like 1 ktext for Ethernet lol
Dec 11, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kext*
Dec 11, 2019 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting multiple monitors was annoying, but other than that no problem lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd like to try it out but it's one of those things I'd play with for 20 minutes then delete it
Dec 11, 2019 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest issue is you need an AMD GPU for it lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewwww
Dec 11, 2019 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Apple/Nvidia decided to fuck off with drivers for newer Mac os
Dec 11, 2019 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Couldn't I just emulate AMD GPU on my 2080 Ti lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would've liked to put my 1650 in my hackintosh to replace the GTX 770
Dec 11, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no drivers for anything that nee 
Dec 11, 2019 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: New*
Dec 11, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 10 series is as high as you can get, no 2xxx or 16xx
Dec 11, 2019 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And you have to use the version before Mojave IIRC for even using 10 series lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would those drivers work for newer GPUs?
Dec 11, 2019 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Dec 11, 2019 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The ones available on OSX are too old
Dec 11, 2019 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's extremely unlikely they'll ever get support, assuming Apple actually moves to ARM SoCs with their in-house GPUs as the rumors suggest
Dec 11, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.amd-osx.com/viewtopic.php?t=6267
Dec 11, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol almost identical toy build
Dec 11, 2019 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To my pol
Dec 11, 2019 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol phone typing
Dec 11, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15217/intels-manufacturing-roadmap-from-2019-to-2029
Dec 11, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.2 nm lol damn
Dec 11, 2019 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops 1.4 nm even
Dec 11, 2019 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but WHERE'S MY 7NM INTEL
Dec 11, 2019 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 11, 2019 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol AMD gonna be on 5nm before that happens Tom
Dec 11, 2019 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Dec 11, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Intel needs to pick up the pace
Dec 11, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Possibly even 5nm+
Dec 11, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise they'll be the new AMD for the next decade+
Dec 11, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are releasing some 22nm stuff Tom lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that Pentium lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've never heard of going backwards lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect they're just for the super low-end systems that don't need like a hardcore CPU lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I know they have a shortage of their 14nm chips for low power stuff
Dec 11, 2019 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But just get one of those 3000Gs?
Dec 11, 2019 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD has low end cheap stuff covered lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine these would sell for super fucking cheap, like cheaper than those lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they'll be sold to consumers, just put in OEM things for shit like point of sale stuff or whatever
Dec 11, 2019 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Things that don't need whopping fast speeds, just to "work" for a good long time
Dec 11, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I worked at Kmart they ran like Pentium 90s in the cash registers with like EDO ram lpl
Dec 11, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 32MBs worth lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy was there to fix them one day and I about shit myself
Dec 11, 2019 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asked him how the hell he found parts for them
Dec 11, 2019 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've always wanted to get my hands on like a generic PoS system and tear it apart and see what they're using lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He said they where way expensive
Dec 11, 2019 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something modern that is
Dec 11, 2019 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being EDO RAM is fragile lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In modern ones probably AMD or Intel super low end crap
Dec 11, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a Celeron or something would be my guess lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the shit ones they put in $250 laptops lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah underclocked to hell so no cooling
Dec 11, 2019 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that a lot of ATMs still run XP or OS/2 Warp lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol XP
Dec 11, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows 7's EoL is next month
Dec 11, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Dec 11, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though of course someone already figured out how to get extended support for free lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's a registry tweak I think
Dec 11, 2019 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turns it into embedded or something
Dec 11, 2019 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that was an old XP trick IIRC
Dec 11, 2019 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This one just removes the check to see if you're eligible for the updates lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:03 AM - Costello: testing
Dec 11, 2019 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t41I-mzEAX8
Dec 11, 2019 3:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Costello wants a mic check? 
Dec 11, 2019 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Testies testies 1...2... 3?
Dec 11, 2019 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mewu2IxAlLw?t=23


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 12, 2019)

Dec 11, 2019 4:27 AM - Chary: banana
Dec 11, 2019 5:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cherry
Dec 11, 2019 5:58 AM - James_: orange
Dec 11, 2019 8:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Dec 11, 2019 9:05 AM - Chary: Obviously the best fruit
Dec 11, 2019 9:56 AM - loudwarning: Can somebody help me out lol, I want to ask about hacking on the wii
Dec 11, 2019 9:56 AM - loudwarning: does ntfs work for homebrew wii?
Dec 11, 2019 9:57 AM - loudwarning: because I can use it to run games from usbloadergx but my apps and emulators won't show up on my homebrew menu
Dec 11, 2019 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just put your homebrew on the SD card
Dec 11, 2019 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a 32GB one for like 8 bucks and enjoy all your homebrew stuff 
Dec 11, 2019 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I recommend NTFS for the external hard drive but other people like to use Fat32 because GameCube or something.
Dec 11, 2019 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But really for GameCube I recommend Dolphin over real hardware.
Dec 11, 2019 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/19/12/10/2336221/sony-announces-plan-to-publish-playstation-games-on-non-ps-consoles
Dec 11, 2019 11:49 AM - DinohScene: Testing testing 1 2 3
Dec 11, 2019 11:50 AM - DinohScene: This is test?
Dec 11, 2019 11:57 AM - Veho: No, this is Loss.
Dec 11, 2019 12:00 PM - DinohScene: Is this win?
Dec 11, 2019 12:36 PM - Veho: No.
Dec 11, 2019 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ack ack ack!
Dec 11, 2019 12:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QsiBXjf.jpg
Dec 11, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 11, 2019 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QmCpzFO
Dec 11, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9t-slLl30E
Dec 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So looks like the arcade thing is sneaky sneaky with it's encryption lol
Dec 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found the game list file
Dec 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is encrypted so I can't add stuff to it LOL
Dec 11, 2019 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I can add the files but not the games. Laaame
Dec 11, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was an option in the settings called "book keeping" that had a password on it that I thought might've been related
Dec 11, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I found the password (which was 55555555 ) in a manual for another knockoff and it's just so you can view and reset the count of how many "coins" have been used lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah useful for some arcade games
Dec 11, 2019 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some fighting games unlock stuff after x amount of plays
Dec 11, 2019 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The game list being encrypted probably means the emus are also encrypted
Dec 11, 2019 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah probably, which is annoying lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did find a nice $40 kit which is all I'd really need to put a Pi in here
Dec 11, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Comes with better buttons and sticks, and the PCBs to use them via USB
Dec 11, 2019 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The boot loader is also encrypted meaning no way to swap anything
Dec 11, 2019 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a matter of drilling a hole or something to run HDMI through and bam, Pi arcade lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40 bucks to make it insanely better?;worth it lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the buttons even have LEDs in them ;O;
Dec 11, 2019 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Head to arcade punks and grab a completed set up lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will have to wait until I have money to throw away, for now I suppose I'll just stick with what it has lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or put an 3000G in a cheap Mobo with like a 500GB hard drive lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could do that, too lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think for arcade stuff 8GBs of RAM would almost be Overkill lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, $100 is the cheapest AM4 ITX mobo lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, same for Intel even
Dec 11, 2019 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's kinda lame lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if I could find an ITX board for the I5 3340s in that eBay PC I bought 
Dec 11, 2019 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I'd literally have everything I need for it right there, RAM, CPU, GPU
Dec 11, 2019 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSU, unless I can't get it to fit and I'd have to buy an ITX or something
Dec 11, 2019 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $50 for an old Gigabyte ITX board that'd work lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It can fit a regular Mobo?
Dec 11, 2019 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, too small
Dec 11, 2019 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one I got was damned small ASrock b450m ac
Dec 11, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The size of the thing is 25 x ~9 inches according to the product page lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And micro ATX is like 9.6x9.6 inches
Dec 11, 2019 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So would be slightly too wide
Dec 11, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASRock-B450M-HDV-R4-0-Promontory-Motherboard/dp/B07MWGKHR9/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?adgrpid=74964880942&gclid=CjwKCAiAxMLvBRBNEiwAKhr-nJyAGaGo5Eat3FGwxk4oGiFBeek8G5fJvACckeRmw8kXNhExSGLYVhoCbhIQAvD_BwE&hvadid=380122423129&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=9012377&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=17943611715484091877&hvtargid=kwd-833503355244&hydadcr=19033_9444944&keywords=asrock+b450m%2Fac&qid=157607
Dec 11, 2019 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas ITX is like 7 x 7 inches lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you right 
Dec 11, 2019 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trim that one lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably have to get a PCIe riser so I could like...lay the GPU down on it's side lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And would probably have to make some vents for airflow lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe not shove a whole PC in there lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too much work
Dec 11, 2019 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah pi easy PC not so much lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or one of those sbcs but eek lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:26 PM - kenenthk: I dont trust assrock every since something popped in a build I did with one of their mobos
Dec 11, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit with a Pi I could probably even keep both things in there lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So have janky Chinese thing and Pi 4
Dec 11, 2019 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically I could do that now, since I can plug the thing into any PC and use it as a controller lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:27 PM - kenenthk: It would be nice if pi worked with google and added a chromecast feature inside it
Dec 11, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can but you have to do like android
Dec 11, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a Chromecast clone for the Pi called raspicast.
Dec 11, 2019 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to use a specific app to do use it, and can't just use any old cast button, but it's kind of a thing
Dec 11, 2019 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also think there is Moonlight on something for Pi
Dec 11, 2019 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Can you install it with other apps or does it require it's own os
Dec 11, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.howtogeek.com/220969/turn-a-raspberry-pi-into-a-steam-machine-with-moonlight/amp/
Dec 11, 2019 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't need its own OS, can be used with anything
Dec 11, 2019 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to install a specific media player package
Dec 11, 2019 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forget what it's called though
Dec 11, 2019 3:32 PM - kenenthk: So I can have MAME with it installed shit like that
Dec 11, 2019 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://thepi.io/how-to-use-your-raspberry-pi-as-a-chromecast-alternative/
Dec 11, 2019 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See you can use a Pi as almost anything lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:37 PM - kenenthk: I mean it would be cheaper to just to buy a chromecast in the end but knowing the feature is there would be cool to have
Dec 11, 2019 3:37 PM - kenenthk: I still regret giving mine away but already have it built in my shield just want a cheap set up I can grab for my living room tv I never use
Dec 11, 2019 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Or I could just get a 1st gen xbone for like 100 and use kodi alone
Dec 11, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my OG Xbox  lol
Dec 11, 2019 3:48 PM - kenenthk: Yeah cause you enjoy porn in SD from the 70s and 80s
Dec 11, 2019 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you worry too much about my porn collection 
Dec 11, 2019 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylgtJyNNdL4&feature=em-uploademail
Dec 11, 2019 4:07 PM - kenenthk: No you just blast your midget addiction in everyones face
Dec 11, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol bukaki midgets is but a legend...
Dec 11, 2019 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-9-3950x-golden-cpus-will-offer-better-performance-for-a-lot-more-money
Dec 11, 2019 4:19 PM - TheBigBadBoy: Does someone can help me pls ? Where is it possible to start a new discussion ???
Dec 11, 2019 4:19 PM - TheBigBadBoy: to write a problem that i've
Dec 11, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Well knowing what the problem is related to will help
Dec 11, 2019 4:23 PM - TheBigBadBoy: what i need is to know where i can start a new thread ^^'
Dec 11, 2019 4:26 PM - TheBigBadBoy: forget it...
Dec 11, 2019 4:26 PM - DinohScene: depends on what problem you have
Dec 11, 2019 4:26 PM - DinohScene: if it's hacking/softmodded related, post it in the hacking/softmodding/modchips/flashcards subsection of the console/handheld you have
Dec 11, 2019 4:27 PM - DinohScene: if it's a more generic problem, you could try one of the more general sections relevant to your problem
Dec 11, 2019 4:28 PM - DinohScene: alternatively, post it in the Shoutbox, maybe I or others could help?
Dec 11, 2019 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Are ps3 slims still a bitch to fix if they got a glod?
Dec 11, 2019 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they all are a pain in the ass to fix
Dec 11, 2019 5:59 PM - kenenthk: I might grab a super slim for 60 and haxor it
Dec 11, 2019 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RQKeZ57
Dec 11, 2019 6:48 PM - kenenthk: A gang of cats just means more cats then eventually  a city of cats
Dec 11, 2019 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Since cats just basically rape each other to repopulate
Dec 11, 2019 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/quBd1Fe
Dec 11, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8hIpNb2
Dec 11, 2019 7:54 PM - kenenthk: What a steal https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Sealed-Sony-PlayStation-3-PS3-40GB-Black-Console-RARE-MODEL/283701654719?epid=110683391&hash=item420defb4bf:gDMAAOSwd5lcgDoy
Dec 11, 2019 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: in what world is a bog standard OG PS3 worth $3500, much less $5000
Dec 11, 2019 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Uremums
Dec 11, 2019 8:45 PM - kenenthk: How does one even manage this https://i.imgur.com/iYT84Ax.jpg lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The market for "sealed" NIB old stuff is crazy expensive. Honestly 3500 isn't too crazy considering all the factors. (would I pay that much? hell no....) lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The further you go back the higher it goes, buy a NIB NES and get ready to wonder who could afford such an item.
Dec 11, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For some things, maybe, but I wouldn't say a PS3 is worth that much yet lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a NIB NES or SNES, yeah I can see that shit going for stupid amounts of money
Dec 11, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But a PS3? ehhhh
Dec 11, 2019 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only like 13 years old or something lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but the launch models are kind of rare Sony pretty quickly changed the hardware.
Dec 11, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yeah they made millions of the fuckers but most of those where opened and played  lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep trying to convince my wife to let me buy some games and just store them.... lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/-/302840836194?nordt=true&orig_cvip=true
Dec 11, 2019 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.satakore.com/buy-vga-graded-video-game-authority-video-games-on-the-store,,90,,video-game-store.html
Dec 11, 2019 9:18 PM - kenenthk: At $600 launch price I hope they made money
Dec 11, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sony? No they lost literal buckets of cash on each system sold
Dec 11, 2019 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Sony made absolutely nothing on the PS3 for like...yeeears
Dec 11, 2019 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with the Slims they were losing money IIRC
Dec 11, 2019 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you bought like 37 games Sony didn't break even. (I can't remember the exact number but I know it was a lot of games.)
Dec 11, 2019 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the actual cost to make the PS3 at launch was over 1100 dollars?
Dec 11, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it wasn't until 2010 or something that they started making money on the things lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So like 4 years of bleeding money
Dec 11, 2019 9:23 PM - kenenthk: I wonder who had the very first ylod I bet they were happy knowing they invested $600 on a brick lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/articles/ps3-manufacturing-costs-down-around-70/1100-6214569/ Oh I guess it wasn't so bad but still bad lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I remember my mom bought me and my brother a PS2 at launch, both of them would not read DVD's or CD's (one or the other) was a big issue at launch lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:25 PM - kenenthk: I bet sony even knew of the issue and were like fucking hurry we gotta get this out before Christmas
Dec 11, 2019 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some pretty large % of the PS2 launch shipment was affected
Dec 11, 2019 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Sony QC "Testing products for failed since the 90s"
Dec 11, 2019 9:30 PM - kenenthk: I was about to buy a ps3 on offer up for 50 then the guy was like please do $62 it's for my moms medicine
Dec 11, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like in the next few years PS3 emulation is going to get a lot better and be cheaper to pull off
Dec 11, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: I hope it will be easy enough to connect to exploited ps3s on the emulator side
Dec 11, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: So you can just play with people that way
Dec 11, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the RPCS3 devs have gotten some online games working with the emu already
Dec 11, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my current rig can do PS3 fine at least the games I played work OK lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just not stable enough for current releases lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Afterburner Climax works fine 
Dec 11, 2019 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can get Demon's Souls modded at 60fps running on my Ryzen 5 3600 lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H1LiVPp
Dec 11, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom how is that? I just watched a video on how to do it.
Dec 11, 2019 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By how is it, I mean it plays well?
Dec 11, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it plays really well
Dec 11, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was thinking about trying it out.
Dec 11, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit stuttery at some parts, but the stock game is like that so meh lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, stock game on a legit PS3 probably runs worse than RPCS3 at this point
Dec 11, 2019 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the big draw for me on emulation, it can run better than originally intended lol
Dec 11, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not always and it requires some tinkering but when it all comes together it's so nice....
Dec 11, 2019 9:55 PM - kenenthk: I'm amazed my 7950 can do 4k laggy as shit but does it lol
Dec 11, 2019 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Same here  lol
Dec 11, 2019 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm just fine with 1080p wasnt even that long ago before 1080p wasnt even considered native
Dec 11, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YUObXX9.jpg
Dec 11, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk help me revive an ancient tradition!
Dec 11, 2019 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qnPymSZ
Dec 11, 2019 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3HzmmrW
Dec 11, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2tu8dA4
Dec 11, 2019 10:27 PM - kenenthk: I went into a liquor store with a mormon the other day
Dec 11, 2019 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did he have a spare wife you could borrow?
Dec 11, 2019 11:07 PM - kenenthk: Divorced
Dec 11, 2019 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weak lol
Dec 11, 2019 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Hes got 8 others its cool
Dec 12, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Decided to swap out the thermal paste on my Shield TV, cuz it was being pretty damn loud when doing nothing but watching shit on Netflix, and wow is the thermal paste they used quite...not good lol
Dec 12, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It came off the same way I've seen thermal paste come off 10+ year old laptops
Dec 12, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In dried out hunks, came away clean lol
Dec 12, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Put some MX-4 on it
Dec 12, 2019 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Think mine tends to over heat cause it freezes at times I should probably do that to mine
Dec 12, 2019 12:26 AM - kenenthk: I bet that tube ines hard as shit to open
Dec 12, 2019 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The OG one is bulls simple, literally just clips to take the bottom off and then 5 screws to remove the heatsink and fan lol
Dec 12, 2019 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure about the new one
Dec 12, 2019 12:34 AM - kenenthk: https://www.androidpolice.com/2019/10/30/nvidia-shield-tv-2019-review/
Dec 12, 2019 12:34 AM - kenenthk: Probably glued in
Dec 12, 2019 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Did you add a normal pea drop of paste to it?
Dec 12, 2019 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that big, no, the SoC is way too small lol
Dec 12, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just enough to cover the chip
Dec 12, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For the tube it looks like it's literally as easy as two screws
Dec 12, 2019 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the SoC is below a fat heatsink which might be annoying to remove
Dec 12, 2019 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Just add a huge AIO water cooler to it
Dec 12, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-C-zfOjrmc <
Dec 12, 2019 12:39 AM - kenenthk: At least fridges that have built in android has massive cooling options
Dec 12, 2019 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Y'all think the pixel 4 xl is worth it or wait for 5
Dec 12, 2019 3:39 AM - kenenthk: Man fuck my car, right after I replace my pads and rotors a light goes out


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 13, 2019)

Dec 12, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait for the 5 XL
Dec 12, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your whip is wack your mom smokes crack your dinner was a tick tack
Dec 12, 2019 4:14 AM - kenenthk: At least bulbs are cheap and easy to replace like psis daughter
Dec 12, 2019 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Knowing my area I'll get pulled over just driving to walmart to get them replaced
Dec 12, 2019 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol go during the day time?
Dec 12, 2019 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15219/early-tsmc-5nm-test-chip-yields-80-hvm-coming-in-h1-2020
Dec 12, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Intel is in for a beat down
Dec 12, 2019 4:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck going g to walmart in the day it's like flordia all in one place
Dec 12, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 80% on a new node is amazing....
Dec 12, 2019 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk at night is probably worse
Dec 12, 2019 4:24 AM - kenenthk: Nah it's dead empty you basically see employees doing nothing people are scared to go out at night in my area
Dec 12, 2019 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Which is funny because it's nothing but wannabes though shootings rarely happen here apparently a kid got shot the other week
Dec 12, 2019 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well that's a good thing less shooting more hugs 
Dec 12, 2019 4:26 AM - kenenthk: You I would probably shoot 
Dec 12, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:38 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/H7SX2Fo.gif
Dec 12, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well well well lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Life is strange
Dec 12, 2019 4:57 AM - kenenthk: This is cool so you can connect your steam to shield
Dec 12, 2019 5:00 AM - kenenthk: But apparently cant play shit
Dec 12, 2019 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can play a lot of steaming stuff did you sign in right?
Dec 12, 2019 5:11 AM - kenenthk: Yes but I get an error I really need to upgrade to a geforce card 
Dec 12, 2019 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Psi I got a birthday coming up
Dec 12, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I send you GTX 210
Dec 12, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2019 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1660 Super is supposed to be good kenenthk and reasonable price
Dec 12, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Gaming-Backplate-06G-P4-1068-KR/dp/B07ZHZL2JB/ref=mp_s_a_1_12?adgrpid=80647142127&gclid=CjwKCAiAxMLvBRBNEiwAKhr-nDrVB8-CHvZE2QBa9X9solbCpn5myF3SR7Zl9J-hUsCnoi3MSGYscRoC8XwQAvD_BwE&hvadid=376370105032&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=1014984&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=e&hvrand=12456965815216656361&hvtargid=kwd-808896748947&hydadcr=13576_9455189&keywords=1660+super&qid=1576129777&s
Dec 12, 2019 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Welp just did my first car repair without help and got my bulb replaced 
Dec 12, 2019 7:04 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/Wb6uiW9.jpg is it me or does the older one seem more brighter
Dec 12, 2019 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/j4St0eO
Dec 12, 2019 7:37 AM - kenenthk: Answer me you fuck
Dec 12, 2019 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine they have to break in for a few hours lol
Dec 12, 2019 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Well that was the quickest 40 bucks I lost
Dec 12, 2019 9:22 AM - Veho: What happened?
Dec 12, 2019 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Casino
Dec 12, 2019 9:51 AM - Veho: Sucker.
Dec 12, 2019 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/keanu-reeves-john-wick-4-matrix-4-released-same-day.amp
Dec 12, 2019 9:59 AM - AsPika2219: Yes! The Matrix 4! 
Dec 12, 2019 9:59 AM - kenenthk: Wont trinity have like saggy tits by now?
Dec 12, 2019 10:09 AM - Veho: They'll just cram/pour her into that shapely leather outfit and you won't notice a difference.
Dec 12, 2019 10:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f7q4emK.mp4
Dec 12, 2019 10:33 AM - kenenthk: Neo will
Dec 12, 2019 10:40 AM - kenenthk: I refresh temp and my pc crashes, I demand Costello's email
Dec 12, 2019 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Costello would ruin your anus!
Dec 12, 2019 10:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mu5PHtE
Dec 12, 2019 11:10 AM - DinohScene: god I fucking hate the politics section
Dec 12, 2019 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/A2uJaHp
Dec 12, 2019 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dinoh people arguing about how great Trump is?
Dec 12, 2019 11:26 AM - DinohScene: oh, it's not even arguments about captain fart
Dec 12, 2019 11:26 AM - DinohScene: it's petty low jabs against each other
Dec 12, 2019 12:23 PM - kenenthk: Isnt that what were suppose to do in the sbitbox?
Dec 12, 2019 12:32 PM - Flame: low jab in the shitbox. never.
Dec 12, 2019 12:33 PM - Flame: expect when ken spells shitbox with an extra B
Dec 12, 2019 12:57 PM - kenenthk: I keep my Bs in check you B
Dec 12, 2019 12:58 PM - Flame: i C
Dec 12, 2019 1:14 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pixel-4xl-or-lg-g8x.554089/
Dec 12, 2019 1:38 PM - Flame: i thought you brought an One Plus
Dec 12, 2019 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but sprint didnt tell me I'd be paying 90 a month for it and told me my current plan that's 4g would work with it
Dec 12, 2019 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you are still sticking with sprint why exactly?
Dec 12, 2019 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Cheap like uremum
Dec 12, 2019 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, it does work with it right? just not 5g?
Dec 12, 2019 2:09 PM - kenenthk: It wouldn't activate at all after they said it would
Dec 12, 2019 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: activate?
Dec 12, 2019 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/syA36hE
Dec 12, 2019 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: activate? < Sprint is a CDMA network, which uses ESNs to link you phone to your account instead of usual SIM cards
Dec 12, 2019 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you generally have to give them your ESN in order to use a phone with their service
Dec 12, 2019 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unlike GSM, which is just a SIM card swap
Dec 12, 2019 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In other words it's crap!
Dec 12, 2019 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sim card gang for life! lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only benefit to using ESNs (which I think is actually called MEID now) is that they're much easier to track if your phone gets stolen
Dec 12, 2019 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than that, it's just annoying lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <---- has 500/500Mbps internet now 
Dec 12, 2019 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 39.99 a month  lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Die in a fire 
Dec 12, 2019 4:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: A clown playing with fire? 
Dec 12, 2019 4:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom must be the clown from twisted metal 
Dec 12, 2019 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only clown I know playing with fire. I mean his whole head is on fire.
Dec 12, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I need like larger hard drives  like a bunch of them
Dec 12, 2019 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 20TB's should be enough to hold a picture of kenenthk's mom  lol
Dec 12, 2019 4:30 PM - Chary: 1gbps/1gbps (:
Dec 12, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Die in a fire 
Dec 12, 2019 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Make Tom's profile look like vehos chary
Dec 12, 2019 5:24 PM - kenenthk: So amazons basically giving away echo dots for .99 if you get their 8.00 music service or whatever
Dec 12, 2019 5:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/b?node=19908965011&ref=dmm_acq_soc_us_amu_fb_3_na_ama2_s_d4d8_mixa_gm_sgn
Dec 12, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they do that periodically. I got a couple of them from the last two times they did it
Dec 12, 2019 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice deal
Dec 12, 2019 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Can you essentially just cancel the music order and keep the dot lol
Dec 12, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, I did that both times lol
Dec 12, 2019 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still have to pay the $8, but you don't have to renew or anything
Dec 12, 2019 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically an Echo Dot for $9
Dec 12, 2019 5:30 PM - kenenthk: How much is the MSRP on a dot I forget
Dec 12, 2019 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is mostly worth I suppose. I don't really use the one in my office, but we put one in the babby room for white noise and storms and stuff while she sleeps which is nice
Dec 12, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $50 IIRC
Dec 12, 2019 5:31 PM - kenenthk: They always go on sale at different places
Dec 12, 2019 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though right now they're like on sale for $25 for Christmas shit
Dec 12, 2019 5:31 PM - kenenthk: I have an expired card I selected for the music deal and put my active one on the dot lol
Dec 12, 2019 5:33 PM - kenenthk: Really should delete that one cause it keeps getting set as my default active card when it doesnt even work anymore
Dec 12, 2019 5:40 PM - kenenthk: I'll prjust keep it in my kitchen as an egg timer
Dec 12, 2019 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Dead box
Dec 12, 2019 11:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/now/florida-parents-raise-11-monthold-infant-as-genderneutral-theyby-215306352.html?ncid=facebook_projecttil_azfbix1qq3o
Dec 13, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYpryVA5WQQ
Dec 13, 2019 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi I'm drunk
Dec 13, 2019 1:26 AM - kenenthk: I love all you people I might give shit and sound stupid but I care about you all
Dec 13, 2019 2:28 AM - IncredulousP: n u don
Dec 13, 2019 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Psi is good people
Dec 13, 2019 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the new Xbox is all but an actual PC
Dec 13, 2019 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 13, 2019 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: you'll never guess what game avgn just reviewed
Dec 13, 2019 3:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYpryVA5WQQ
Dec 13, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a good episode and completely agree I own the game and legit it's probably my 2nd least favorite Zelda game Zelda 2 on the NES being my vote for worst Zelda game


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 14, 2019)

Dec 13, 2019 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thedrunkpirate.com/steel-reserve/
Dec 13, 2019 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thenextweb.com/science/2019/12/10/double-eureka-breakthroughs-could-lead-to-quantum-fm-radio-and-the-end-of-noise/
Dec 13, 2019 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/12/12/21012997/microsoft-new-windows-logo-fluent-design-icons
Dec 13, 2019 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/12/12/21016575/microsoft-xbox-series-x-next-xbox-console
Dec 13, 2019 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Trying-LibreOffice-Vulkan-Skia
Dec 13, 2019 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One step closer to my ray traced text documents!!!
Dec 13, 2019 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off you dick
Dec 13, 2019 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 13, 2019 1:00 PM - Veho: https://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2019/12/12/sonic-movie-redesign-vfx-studio-shuts-down-after-crunch-to-push-new-design-through/#bZJ2Ade12fgMzvqC.99
Dec 13, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic has killed more studios
Dec 13, 2019 1:06 PM - kenenthk: I got a hang over
Dec 13, 2019 1:06 PM - kenenthk: 2 four lokos and a buzzball
Dec 13, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Dec 13, 2019 2:43 PM - kenenthk: All in under an hour too
Dec 13, 2019 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus you gotta pace yourself lol
Dec 13, 2019 2:44 PM - Veho: 2 Four Lokos? That's 8 Lokos!
Dec 13, 2019 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 13, 2019 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is crunked up!
Dec 13, 2019 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is crunk still a thing? Also I'm not exactly sure what it means
Dec 13, 2019 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm just throwing out random words here lol
Dec 13, 2019 2:57 PM - Devin: As someone who never goes to clubs or watch reality tv shows.
Dec 13, 2019 2:57 PM - Devin: Crunk is definitely not still a thing.
Dec 13, 2019 2:58 PM - Devin: Sloshed, shitfaced and tipsy are in.
Dec 13, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxPR3JeNlcY&feature=em-uploademail
Dec 13, 2019 3:33 PM - DinohScene: Yo dev!
Dec 13, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: what a lightweight
Dec 13, 2019 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's nothing
Dec 13, 2019 6:01 PM - kenenthk: One can is 12% and buzzballs are 20
Dec 13, 2019 8:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L73lrLK.jpg
Dec 13, 2019 8:46 PM - Veho: These are some of my favourite things.
Dec 13, 2019 8:54 PM - kenenthk: I see no men in there
Dec 13, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: I said "some", not "all".
Dec 13, 2019 8:56 PM - Veho: Or "most"  
Dec 13, 2019 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OxdiYrb
Dec 13, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: He's an old school gumbutton, he doesn't know the fancy new-fangled stuff but he gets there through solid work.
Dec 13, 2019 9:03 PM - Veho: Also you can type 80085 on him.
Dec 13, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 13, 2019 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cJNCBNW.jpg
Dec 13, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7F8YNfX.jpg Oh that is a cool mug... except when it's hot... lol
Dec 13, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xVjwqee.jpg This one made me think of Dinoh lol
Dec 13, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WxVJ0xT
Dec 13, 2019 9:36 PM - Veho: Las huevas.
Dec 13, 2019 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weón, se te ven las huevas
Dec 13, 2019 9:42 PM - Veho: Quiero las huevas.
Dec 13, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv1930EvqQ
Dec 13, 2019 9:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oFvLT29.mp4
Dec 13, 2019 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly terrifying lol
Dec 13, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Giant-Gummy-Cola-Bottle-Various/dp/B00S5O884S/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Giant+coke+bottle+gummy&qid=1576273624&sr=8-1
Dec 13, 2019 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want this lol
Dec 13, 2019 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: will it make my asshole violently explode?
Dec 13, 2019 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: if not, i don't want it
Dec 13, 2019 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll stick to my haribo gummy bears
Dec 13, 2019 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Question: What kind of gelatin is used in it?? Answer: I don't remember I threw it away once I tried it because it was Grosse By colton ryan on April 7, 2017 See more answers (1)
Dec 13, 2019 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol, good answer
Dec 13, 2019 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 13, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the sugar free ones The Real Jdbye lol
Dec 13, 2019 10:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats what i meant
Dec 13, 2019 10:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WxVJ0xT <- get rid of the egg whites then we can talk
Dec 13, 2019 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: egg whites are just filler
Dec 13, 2019 10:20 PM - Veho: But that's where all the protein is.
Dec 13, 2019 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: no it isn't
Dec 13, 2019 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: the yolk contains half the protein and is much smaller than the rest of it
Dec 13, 2019 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks Psi i posted that on dinoh's profile
Dec 13, 2019 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 13, 2019 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://gbatemp.net/members/dinohscene.285041/#profile-post-106421
Dec 14, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/09UsUqD
Dec 14, 2019 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DWEIxf9.mp4
Dec 14, 2019 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8B-2djmm7o hmmm if you needed something cheap for some weird project probably not bad.
Dec 14, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had $100 to waste I'd probably do that for funsies lol
Dec 14, 2019 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's kind of interesting
Dec 14, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was doing like and arcade cabinet that would be kinda cool
Dec 14, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW1fIaxbT10
Dec 14, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest problem would mainly be the awful single threaded performance lol
Dec 14, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think so, but most arcade games are like 30 years old so probably would still be fine? lol
Dec 14, 2019 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably won't be a problem for MAME, but everything else would prolly be meh lol
Dec 14, 2019 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I guess that depends on how recent you go with MAME lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 15, 2019)

Dec 14, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh anything with fruit machines sucks lol
Dec 14, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the new versions of MAME but once you get into them the ROM sets blow up to crazy size  and the only benefit is you can play 30,000 electronic pachinko machines well that and less glitches on the actual arcade games...
Dec 14, 2019 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/13/samuel-l-jackson-alexa-how-to-set-it-up.html
Dec 14, 2019 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Say what again I dare you!
Dec 14, 2019 5:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nog 
Dec 14, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-cpu-plundervolt-flaw-spills-secrets-through-voltage-manipulation/
Dec 14, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel is just.... Vulnerable lol
Dec 14, 2019 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/AHy0qZF8o2
Dec 14, 2019 6:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i expect your response to my post in dinoh' profile
Dec 14, 2019 6:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/members/dinohscene.285041/#profile-post-106421
Dec 14, 2019 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ok ok
Dec 14, 2019 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like it
Dec 14, 2019 8:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: dead
Dec 14, 2019 9:15 AM - Chary: zz
Dec 14, 2019 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Drugs
Dec 14, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good
Dec 14, 2019 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: drugs are bad mmkay
Dec 14, 2019 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye is a drug
Dec 14, 2019 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs is just rugs with a D.
Dec 14, 2019 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken you're confusing me with psi
Dec 14, 2019 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like one of those crazy personality tests... "Click here to find out what kind drugs you are!"
Dec 14, 2019 10:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'd take that test
Dec 14, 2019 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does sound kind of fun lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the "Find out your porn star name" ones lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye would fall under a sensitive drug category class
Dec 14, 2019 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://pr0nname.com/mobile/names/index
Dec 14, 2019 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd probably be under "Methed Up"
Dec 14, 2019 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your name in the real world might be Kenenthk, but "The Industry" will know you as:  Hugh Slapalot
Dec 14, 2019 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your name in the real world might be Psionic Roshambo, but "The Industry" will know you as:  Dick Slamm
Dec 14, 2019 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds about right lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: my porn star name is spanky pimplebutt, not far off
Dec 14, 2019 10:39 AM - kenenthk: Well you always said those holes wounds were birthmarks so its actually from needles?
Dec 14, 2019 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Psis vision of designer clothes https://i.imgur.com/Pya8A6c.jpg
Dec 14, 2019 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see shit a lot working in the ER lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:50 AM - kenenthk: I use to have to scrub shit off toilets and piss off floors
Dec 14, 2019 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8-24 hours depending on if I can find anyone.... Had a call off today guy was supposed to work a 16 hour shift lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk that does suck btw lots of poeple bleeding on the floors and my metal detector tonight 
Dec 14, 2019 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least no shit so far lol
Dec 14, 2019 10:55 AM - kenenthk: Half the time I just wiped the surface and not even the entire thing
Dec 14, 2019 1:12 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/EOnSndanaqc
Dec 14, 2019 2:04 PM - Megadriver94: given the choice, I'd rather buy an Xbox Series X than a PS5
Dec 14, 2019 2:26 PM - Veho: You have no choice.
Dec 14, 2019 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I'd rather take something over a thing that hasn't even been announced yet also
Dec 14, 2019 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Amazon jas 12 hours to deliver my order that was placed today or I'm complaining
Dec 14, 2019 5:16 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: the Xbox series X looks like something Boris Johnson attempted to hide in the other day
Dec 14, 2019 5:17 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: it literally looks like a fridge tbh
Dec 14, 2019 5:18 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: and the name screams minimalism and late 2010s dumbdownism
Dec 14, 2019 5:18 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: taken way too far
Dec 14, 2019 5:19 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: I guess with Xbox one part of why they didn't go for 720 was it sounding too wacky and too 'mid 2000s' style naming
Dec 14, 2019 5:19 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: though the whole branding sounds too 00s at this point honestly and there merging the platforms anyway so why bother lol
Dec 14, 2019 5:23 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather it look like a fridge at least it would be cooler on the inside
Dec 14, 2019 5:40 PM - Veho: They didn't go for 720 because people would think it can only run 720p.
Dec 14, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should just name it Xbox PCX
Dec 14, 2019 6:02 PM - Veho: Xbox MR.
Dec 14, 2019 6:03 PM - Veho: Master Race.
Dec 14, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 14, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo Box
Dec 14, 2019 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://pr0nname.com/mobile/names/porn/generate?name=Tom&data%5BName%5D%5Bsex%5D=Male
Dec 14, 2019 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox Xoom
Dec 14, 2019 6:35 PM - Veho: Sergeant Cumalot
Dec 14, 2019 6:36 PM - IncredulousP: xboxxx420
Dec 14, 2019 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yours?
Dec 14, 2019 6:37 PM - IncredulousP: xdoritomountaindewbox
Dec 14, 2019 6:37 PM - IncredulousP: codbox
Dec 14, 2019 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://pr0nname.com/mobile/names/porn/generate?name=Psionic+Roshambo&data%5BName%5D%5Bsex%5D=Male
Dec 14, 2019 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time on Xbox Z....
Dec 14, 2019 6:43 PM - Veho: ChodeboXXX.
Dec 14, 2019 6:49 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: "Dicky Pickle" if you put the name Dick in
Dec 14, 2019 6:49 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: lmfao
Dec 14, 2019 6:50 PM - Flame: GensokyoIceFairy was that a joke?
Dec 14, 2019 6:50 PM - Flame: cause if it was. its fucking shite
Dec 14, 2019 6:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah you gotta be a bit funnier than flame to survive here which isnt that hard 
Dec 14, 2019 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Some dont even know there was an orginal xbox tbh
Dec 14, 2019 7:00 PM - Flame: im hard for your girlfriend ken
Dec 14, 2019 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Well if gamerzmum is what gets you hard I feel bad for you
Dec 14, 2019 7:03 PM - TheAwoken: hey, sorry to bother you all im new, I have a problem, how do I make a post about it?
Dec 14, 2019 7:05 PM - Flame: go to the right section and post your thread. by finding the new thread button.
Dec 14, 2019 7:06 PM - Flame: what problem do you have anyway?
Dec 14, 2019 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Is it me or am I noticing a bunch of new users asking how to work this site I didnt think it would be that hard lol
Dec 14, 2019 7:13 PM - Veho: That's what she said.
Dec 14, 2019 7:41 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: it's called discord
Dec 14, 2019 7:41 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: and twitter
Dec 14, 2019 7:41 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: and it was intentionally a shit joke, don't worry
Dec 14, 2019 7:42 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: if I ever said anything somewhat reasonably readable I probably copy and pasted it
Dec 14, 2019 7:42 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: and by the first 2 statements I mean how discord/twitter heavy users tend to have no ability to look for anything whatsoever tbh
Dec 14, 2019 7:43 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: or maybe that's just me
Dec 14, 2019 7:43 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: actually yeah I'm being dumb again
Dec 14, 2019 7:44 PM - GensokyoIceFairy: /me wishes there was a way for me to shut the fuck up
Dec 14, 2019 7:53 PM - kenenthk: I second that 
Dec 14, 2019 8:04 PM - kenenthk: I like my new egg timer and it tells me the weather https://i.imgur.com/uVdWVM3_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 14, 2019 9:35 PM - ILuvGames: Any idea when the permissions are gonna be fixed?
Dec 14, 2019 9:39 PM - ILuvGames: NVM. I'll report it in the server issues thread.
Dec 14, 2019 9:40 PM - kenenthk: You can always pm an admin if you're having a site issue they don't bite that hard
Dec 14, 2019 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrOlSy2tVFQ
Dec 14, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfoGJIuFyR8
Dec 14, 2019 10:30 PM - Veho: kek, that guy got banned.
Dec 14, 2019 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, did you ban him? 
Dec 14, 2019 10:36 PM - Veho: No. I can't ban people. Only suspend them forever. Or delete their accounts. Forever.
Dec 14, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkGlcX2aKSs
Dec 14, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9aEQkI-UhI
Dec 14, 2019 10:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Suspending forever is almost like banning 
Dec 14, 2019 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Gummi-Bears-1LB-White-Strawberry-Banana/dp/B00F1YN6HY/ref=sr_1_204?m=A3IPPYRQ31KZMY&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&qid=1576275069&s=merchant-items&sr=1-204
Dec 14, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.redmondpie.com/download-checkra1n-ios-13.3-jailbreak-ipa-heres-how-0.9.7-beta/amp/
Dec 14, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh they added initial Apple TV 4K support woot...
Dec 14, 2019 11:22 PM - kenenthk: I would hope so considering the latest products are all about streaming 4k
Dec 14, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the Apple TV 4K and it's a nice machine but being so locked down kinda sucks lol
Dec 14, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could jail break it, might be more fun?
Dec 14, 2019 11:51 PM - kenenthk: An apple tv is like telling Alexa echo to play a video
Dec 14, 2019 11:56 PM - Flame: Psionic you having a device which you cant mod... must be making you very frustrated lol
Dec 14, 2019 11:59 PM - kenenthk: If I cant get free shit out products I buy fuck them to hell
Dec 15, 2019 12:06 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/PkGlcX2aKSs
Dec 15, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame it is it is
Dec 15, 2019 12:21 AM - kenenthk: Psi can I use og usb to xbox usb dongle to transfer isos
Dec 15, 2019 12:23 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-XBOX-USB-CABLE-Female-USB-to-Original-Xbox-Adapter-Cable-Convertion-L-S8B2/332865321279?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item4d8051b93f:g:I4UAAOSwORxb3ZWI this thing
Dec 15, 2019 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could but it would be extremely slow like USB 1.1 speeds
Dec 15, 2019 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that cable it's a good one 
Dec 15, 2019 12:36 AM - kenenthk: I legit splied an old cord and made one myself a long time ago
Dec 15, 2019 12:36 AM - kenenthk: Spliced
Dec 15, 2019 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they are just USB ports
Dec 15, 2019 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Hm I wonder if I could cut a pirt and solder a USB joint directly into the port
Dec 15, 2019 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Probably be a bitch to do
Dec 15, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can
Dec 15, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and some older older older USB controllers even work too I think
Dec 15, 2019 12:39 AM - kenenthk: I have a wireless adapter some place but never could get it to work
Dec 15, 2019 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like a Logitec FZ3 or something
Dec 15, 2019 12:40 AM - kenenthk: I was hoping I could get ftp going with the wireless adapter
Dec 15, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It should work
Dec 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah you can transfer files with the adapter will just take like hours per ISO
Dec 15, 2019 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There are actually two different "speeds" at which a USB 1.1 device can run at - either Low-Bandwidth at 1.5 Mbps or Full Bandwidth at 12 Mbps.
Dec 15, 2019 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think for what your wanting 1.5Mbps is the speed it would work at.
Dec 15, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I have found that you could even use an external hard drive but it has to be Fat32 format or something the Xbox can read. Can't remember if CFW added support for NTFS
Dec 15, 2019 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know on the Wii it does.
Dec 15, 2019 1:04 AM - kenenthk: So ethernet going to be best regardless
Dec 15, 2019 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Wonder if I could install the os via usb and use a sats to usb converter and just turn the hdd into a flash srive
Dec 15, 2019 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Or ide to usb
Dec 15, 2019 1:08 AM - kenenthk: Guess sd card would be my only other option was thinking I could convert flash drive to ide some how
Dec 15, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use a sata to ide converter
Dec 15, 2019 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think the max size you can use is 2TB?
Dec 15, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: I have one of those I just want something I can pop in and out easy
Dec 15, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: I have a td chip inside mine iirc
Dec 15, 2019 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Tx
Dec 15, 2019 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah easiest way is just to use network cable
Dec 15, 2019 1:25 AM - kenenthk: Aladdin xt
Dec 15, 2019 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You get that new game was released a few months back?
Dec 15, 2019 1:26 AM - kenenthk: No I hardly game anymore tbh
Dec 15, 2019 1:27 AM - kenenthk: I just enjoy drinking flames tears on here
Dec 15, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/esl6ctg_9JA
Dec 15, 2019 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check it out free game lol
Dec 15, 2019 1:28 AM - kenenthk: We should dev a game about gamerzmum but it would be too eady
Dec 15, 2019 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Easy
Dec 15, 2019 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mission one locate transportation!!
Dec 15, 2019 1:30 AM - kenenthk: Mission one would be kicking out child
Dec 15, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 15, 2019 1:31 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DZ_f0E1HXVc god chum lost a lot of weight
Dec 15, 2019 2:17 AM - Ericthegreat: they still make episodes?
Dec 15, 2019 2:18 AM - kenenthk: It's all the history channel has why not
Dec 15, 2019 2:19 AM - Ericthegreat: interesting
Dec 15, 2019 2:19 AM - Ericthegreat: I used to watch tv
Dec 15, 2019 3:05 AM - FancyNintendoGamer567: i


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 16, 2019)

Dec 15, 2019 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Albanese-Grapefruit-Grapefruit-Flavored-Single-Flavor-Gluten/dp/B073WCHP3Y/ref=pd_bxgy_325_img_2/138-8097267-7493016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00BP5BI8C&pd_rd_r=9733a7fd-e22f-41f9-9b0e-3ee2fc4f032c&pd_rd_w=MBiTh&pd_rd_wg=3jb7a&pf_rd_p=09627863-9889-4290-b90a-5e9f86682449&pf_rd_r=6YFZZGYXXYV54WKXR88D&refRID=6YFZZGYXXYV54WKXR88D&th=1
Dec 15, 2019 4:43 AM - kenenthk: And a after scent of diarrhea
Dec 15, 2019 4:59 AM - kenenthk: https://www.motorola.com/us/products/motorola-one-hyper?gclid=Cj0KCQiArdLvBRCrARIsAGhB_sz5_GkRfcm8TwX43wc96SO4sy8ZDcyMU-D46smzosMznsB-bBDSrJAaAnMTEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds#specs for a $400 phone that's sexy too bad they chose a a crappy sd 650
Dec 15, 2019 4:59 AM - kenenthk: 675 actually
Dec 15, 2019 9:24 AM - VMHoss: 3DS Linux gang where you at
Dec 15, 2019 9:25 AM - VMHoss: Wait, does CubeHax still work?
Dec 15, 2019 11:13 AM - Extrasklep: ^^
Dec 15, 2019 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: not sugar free?
Dec 15, 2019 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are probably great when dunked in a bottle of vodka for a week
Dec 15, 2019 1:59 PM - Veho: If you want to add vomiting to that diarrhea.
Dec 15, 2019 2:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r2oyoVv.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 2:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LIISbAn.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 15, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man Approved!
Dec 15, 2019 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6fkiR1i
Dec 15, 2019 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/azGvTgY
Dec 15, 2019 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pXSQLXj
Dec 15, 2019 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yWlWyH9.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NzFFWHq.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/82V9Xub.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ujlLVUH.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OzcARUR
Dec 15, 2019 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Set to get 7 inches of snow today. So glad I decided to do my shopping last night
Dec 15, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: ken got 7 inches today and can't walk as a consequence.
Dec 15, 2019 4:05 PM - kenenthk: You really enjoy talking about inches I see
Dec 15, 2019 4:09 PM - Veho: And you really enjoy getting them.
Dec 15, 2019 4:15 PM - kenenthk: I'm glad you're infatuated with my sexual life
Dec 15, 2019 4:27 PM - Veho: I live vicariously.
Dec 15, 2019 4:31 PM - kenenthk: What's a good email I can send you my sex tape at?
Dec 15, 2019 4:46 PM - Veho: Just upload it to Pornhub.
Dec 15, 2019 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Their ads pay shit
Dec 15, 2019 5:19 PM - Veho: You're making it weird with all this money talk.
Dec 15, 2019 5:24 PM - kenenthk: You made it werid by thinking about my sex life 
Dec 15, 2019 5:24 PM - Veho: I thought we were having a moment.
Dec 15, 2019 5:25 PM - Veho: Bitch.
Dec 15, 2019 5:26 PM - kenenthk: Moments usually get werid
Dec 15, 2019 5:48 PM - Ericthegreat: #shitgbatempsays
Dec 15, 2019 5:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Does anyone else hate the term hashtag? It's a fucking pound sign
Dec 15, 2019 5:49 PM - kenenthk: #hashtag
Dec 15, 2019 5:53 PM - Lilith Valentine: https://gbatemp.net/threads/liliths-temper-tantrums.554282/
Dec 15, 2019 5:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: I made a comic
Dec 15, 2019 5:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: I couldn't sleep
Dec 15, 2019 5:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: This joke wouldn't leave my mind until I made it real
Dec 15, 2019 5:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: You are all welcome
Dec 15, 2019 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Is it about panties?
Dec 15, 2019 6:00 PM - Lilith Valentine: Not this time
Dec 15, 2019 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Then I dont care about it
Dec 15, 2019 6:03 PM - Lilith Valentine: Wow, it’s funny too!
Dec 15, 2019 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Needs panties
Dec 15, 2019 6:24 PM - RetroBoyAdvance0: Anyone know about to fix 3ds cartridge that infinite loading?
Dec 15, 2019 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: C : Enter ###?
Dec 15, 2019 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jePxOR3
Dec 15, 2019 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/86zQTuI
Dec 15, 2019 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6jJWJb3
Dec 15, 2019 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q9Izaan
Dec 15, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ue0AtLM This one reminds me of kenenthk lol
Dec 15, 2019 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w8bIDAM
Dec 15, 2019 7:42 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Dec 15, 2019 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6PFQ7Dh
Dec 15, 2019 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk are you still hungover  lol
Dec 15, 2019 7:51 PM - kenenthk: No I'm just a dick
Dec 15, 2019 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 15, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004B8HIWU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Eating these now... Too good too good.
Dec 15, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously omg... should never have ordered them
Dec 15, 2019 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Ew pineapple gummies wheres the pizza sauce
Dec 15, 2019 8:02 PM - kenenthk: I forgot to buy hamburgers buns for my man which 8 wonder if it'll be good with mac n cheese mixed in
Dec 15, 2019 8:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ffqZhSS.jpg
Dec 15, 2019 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's hot lol
Dec 15, 2019 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M13dWRL9qkc
Dec 15, 2019 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Crazy to think the grinch is almost a 20 year old movie
Dec 16, 2019 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060345/ 1966 is old  lol
Dec 16, 2019 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter is old
Dec 16, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e1y29u6


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 17, 2019)

Dec 16, 2019 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tcOpBL8
Dec 16, 2019 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: the feels, the nostalgia  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwInqrN_auU
Dec 16, 2019 1:28 PM - ulakai: Help me
Dec 16, 2019 1:29 PM - ulakai: Fatal error on switch after loading the browser for homebrew shop
Dec 16, 2019 1:29 PM - ulakai: Can't boot into atmosphere
Dec 16, 2019 1:33 PM - Lilith Valentine: Since when were people with less than 100 posts able to use the shout box?
Dec 16, 2019 1:34 PM - Lilith Valentine: Also, the shout box really isn’t for technical issues and you would be better off making a thread. It’s easier to call back on a thread over trying to mess with the shout box
Dec 16, 2019 2:04 PM - Skelletonike: Black Friday first, now it's Christmas... My job is making me want to kill myself due to overwork. T.T
Dec 16, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know that feeling I know I worked at least 60 hours last week lol
Dec 16, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably only get paid for 50 but what ever...
Dec 16, 2019 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Seriously what's with all these new people asking for help
Dec 16, 2019 2:29 PM - Skelletonike: The thing with my job is that I need to manage the website while also taking care of all the orders myself. And this isn't a small store, but rather a very big company
Dec 16, 2019 2:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JuxZ5ZE.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hTFx4GE8Y0
Dec 16, 2019 2:47 PM - kenenthk: I'll manage it for 15 an hour skelle
Dec 16, 2019 2:49 PM - kenenthk: If you're selling sex toys dont send the link to psis inbox 
Dec 16, 2019 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Or if anything useless that's made in china
Dec 16, 2019 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I make more than 15 an hour to look in women's purses 
Dec 16, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also wearing a gun to work is kinda cool I guess lol
Dec 16, 2019 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having people call me a Nazi is just a bonus lol
Dec 16, 2019 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit kind of makes me sad though, I studied history a lot especially that time period (I am like 1/16th Jewish) and to have people use that term for something so innocuous... Like calling someone a rapist for asking a lady friend to the movies. lol
Dec 16, 2019 3:08 PM - kenenthk: I would probably ignore you flip you off and walk past you like I do with all my bosses
Dec 16, 2019 3:09 PM - kenenthk: The way you show we already knew you were a jew
Dec 16, 2019 3:09 PM - kenenthk: Shop
Dec 16, 2019 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol see
Dec 16, 2019 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Well you arent a rapist until you rape someone
Dec 16, 2019 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fYMFeX9.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Lt0fIf1.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Apparently you can just type movie title doc and it'll come up on a google search lol
Dec 16, 2019 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R30T3Ce
Dec 16, 2019 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1rj9Nsg
Dec 16, 2019 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7JCnXiz.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZlOm2hz.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 5:21 PM - kenenthk: You such
Dec 16, 2019 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3uuropru29qick1/20191216_190553.jpg?dl=0
Dec 16, 2019 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/6i6d8k8914dzlep/20191216_191754.jpg?dl=0
Dec 16, 2019 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2.5 kg kimchi ready to ferment
Dec 16, 2019 8:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tzSMMzJ.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 8:43 PM - kenenthk: These were good https://i.imgur.com/F24AiuS_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 16, 2019 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/feds-break-up-illegal-streaming-network-that-dwarfs-net-1840437552/amp
Dec 16, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GPvyq8F
Dec 16, 2019 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Calm down psi
Dec 16, 2019 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PdekxOK.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RdXduQe.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 10:00 PM - T-hug: Lol at the karate guy
Dec 16, 2019 10:01 PM - T-hug: I was lmfao
Dec 16, 2019 10:01 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxla.com/news/lyft-driver-wants-to-clear-his-name-after-riders-smell-this-warning-post.amp
Dec 16, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ie8Ao65.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 10:31 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/3vTjyqN.jpg
Dec 16, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IfWTa2W
Dec 17, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 17, 2019 12:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-HUG WAS HERE!
Dec 17, 2019 12:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's what I should graffiti on the GBATemp front page.
Dec 17, 2019 12:35 AM - kenenthk: T-hug is a thug
Dec 17, 2019 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SM5dXGP
Dec 17, 2019 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ha36nss
Dec 17, 2019 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7aiW6mc.mp4
Dec 17, 2019 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Dec 17, 2019 2:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: Beep boop
Dec 17, 2019 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Wheres the panties
Dec 17, 2019 2:58 AM - kenenthk: https://i.redd.it/iddiosyt5s041.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 18, 2019)

Dec 17, 2019 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/NAZrntS
Dec 17, 2019 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/F4FwquU
Dec 17, 2019 5:10 AM - MarcusCarter: Quiz time: What date and time was the last Tempmas Quiz supposed to finalize, and what is the date and time now in GMT? Hint: both are totally different!
Dec 17, 2019 5:11 AM - MarcusCarter: Don't mind me - I'm just being a smart arse.
Dec 17, 2019 5:12 AM - MarcusCarter: I can imagine there were a massive amount of entries this time.
Dec 17, 2019 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Lol massive amount of entries
Dec 17, 2019 8:34 AM - kenenthk: Why is it we spend thousands on phones but less then half on gaming consoles
Dec 17, 2019 11:45 AM - Veho: Because phones are actually useful  ;O;
Dec 17, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hvmkuvM
Dec 17, 2019 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NxmymCu
Dec 17, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZT3GlECfYoU
Dec 17, 2019 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzQ9wEOElw
Dec 17, 2019 2:58 PM - EamonJaber: Hey can someone help me?
Dec 17, 2019 2:58 PM - EamonJaber: Anyone who knows about Wii homebrewing...
Dec 17, 2019 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Wii Homebrew section, you'll get help there
Dec 17, 2019 3:08 PM - MarcusCarter: Psy wtf did I just watch?
Dec 17, 2019 3:08 PM - MarcusCarter: *Psi
Dec 17, 2019 3:11 PM - EamonJaber: I cant make one idk why
Dec 17, 2019 3:13 PM - EamonJaber: I know this sounds stupid but can someone help me here?
Dec 17, 2019 3:17 PM - kenenthk: Someone's got a tesla 2070 gpu
Dec 17, 2019 3:17 PM - kenenthk: Going for 200
Dec 17, 2019 4:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ATU7wY6
Dec 17, 2019 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: urn urn arn urn
Dec 17, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Someone's got a tesla 2070 gpu 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Going for 200 < Assuming you actually mean Tesla, that's just an old compute GPU that's like 8 years old
Dec 17, 2019 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that'd be massively overpriced
Dec 17, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Yeah good thing I asked for the serial number it's just the shitty c2070
Dec 17, 2019 4:22 PM - kenenthk: See it for 60 bucks on ebay lol
Dec 17, 2019 4:24 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if in could still sync with with my shield tho and use it to stream my games
Dec 17, 2019 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Compute cards can't game AFAIK
Dec 17, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're mainly for doing complex math and that's it
Dec 17, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt they support most popular APIs
Dec 17, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And even if they did, they'd be slow as fuck
Dec 17, 2019 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus it's a 8+ year old thing, so it won't support Gamestream
Dec 17, 2019 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Tesla GPUs even have display out most of the time, either
Dec 17, 2019 4:34 PM - kenenthk: So mostly server card things like that
Dec 17, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Workstations and servers, yeah
Dec 17, 2019 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Do they have anything to do with the auto company or is it just a name nvidia stole
Dec 17, 2019 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has nothing to do with Tesla
Dec 17, 2019 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although for a while some custom Nvidia Tegra SoCs were used in Tesla vehicles for auto pilot stuff lol
Dec 17, 2019 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Just give your little shits a mouse and keyboards our cars are also fully equipped high end gaming pcs
Dec 17, 2019 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well no, they're Tegra chips so slow ass ARM lol
Dec 17, 2019 4:39 PM - kenenthk: Not responsible for any viruses that may crash your car
Dec 17, 2019 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: custom? not Drive PX?
Dec 17, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, Drive CX and PX and PX 2, all of which are custom Tegra SoCs
Dec 17, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CX is a Tegra X1, the PX is two Tegra X1's, and the PX 2 is a Tegra X2
Dec 17, 2019 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Welp sprint can go to hell went to return my older phone and they decided to cancel both lines now trying to squeal more money out me for a new plan
Dec 17, 2019 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus an extra GPU for one of the PX 2 versions IIRC
Dec 17, 2019 4:46 PM - ignare: hey
Dec 17, 2019 4:46 PM - ignare: bye
Dec 17, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So for funsies, I'm gonna see what happens if I try flashing an Orange Pi image to a micro sd card and put it into that arcade stick
Dec 17, 2019 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently the SoC and stuff are basically identical to what's in one of the versions of the Orange Pi, particularly the "Orange Pi Plus2e"
Dec 17, 2019 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it'll do anything
Dec 17, 2019 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But always fun to check lol
Dec 17, 2019 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: it could work. i once rooted some cheapo chinese android device using a root method devised for another device using the same SoC
Dec 17, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It should in theory, the only thing this board doesn't have is an internal flash and any networking hardware, but that shouldn't stop it from booting from an SD card image I think
Dec 17, 2019 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless whatever chinese company cloned this thing did some dumb stuff lol
Dec 17, 2019 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope retroboy gets banned
Dec 17, 2019 5:41 PM - kenenthk: What a great feeling finally getting my phone unlocked from sprint
Dec 17, 2019 5:42 PM - The_Provider: I wish I could say the same with Verizons Pixel 3
Dec 17, 2019 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: the guy is toxic
Dec 17, 2019 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy, it boot with the Debian image lol
Dec 17, 2019 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Dec 17, 2019 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only one of the two USB ports work, though I guess that makes sense since one of them is just output for the controller
Dec 17, 2019 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be able to install the Orange Pi Retropie port, then, that would be interesting
Dec 17, 2019 5:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm hoping I can bring those phone to either google fi or metro
Dec 17, 2019 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Hmmm that was a good omlete
Dec 17, 2019 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google Fi should work, uses CDMA to communicate to towers IIRC
Dec 17, 2019 5:53 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/YkOMsqq.jpg
Dec 17, 2019 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though most phones support both CDMA and GSM so I guess it wouldn't matter
Dec 17, 2019 5:53 PM - kenenthk: I may just take it to att since I already get internet through them cant be as shitty as sprint
Dec 17, 2019 5:58 PM - kenenthk: What's an esim all about? Never heard of it
Dec 17, 2019 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats some sloppy looking bacon
Dec 17, 2019 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: a thing US carriers like to do a lot where your phone is locked to their network forever because it doesn't have a sim slot ken
Dec 17, 2019 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Its ham...
Dec 17, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except only the Pixel 3-4 and Iphone 11+ actually support eSIM
Dec 17, 2019 6:02 PM - kenenthk: I just cant go outside the next few days or may get fucked and csnt call anyone 
Dec 17, 2019 6:14 PM - kenenthk: https://external-preview.redd.it/Je9b5NhASLAumf1OVtrZS77D1w1yIL3trLtAbXskAxc.jpg?auto=webp&s=7468a39eb4b12d4119c55529eb2041b2620e7382
Dec 17, 2019 6:19 PM - Flame: lol
Dec 17, 2019 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well RetrOrangePi boots, so that's a thing lol
Dec 17, 2019 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oop, maybe spoke too soon, had to reboot to apply a setting annnnnd it's not booting now lol
Dec 17, 2019 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aha, there it goes, just took a fuckton longer this time lol
Dec 17, 2019 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to add a game and see how the performance is
Dec 17, 2019 6:36 PM - kenenthk: 20fps?
Dec 17, 2019 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, won't boot now that I've added games to it lol
Dec 17, 2019 7:06 PM - kenenthk: 0fps makes a good game also
Dec 17, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it boot randomly lol
Dec 17, 2019 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's not exactly stable
Dec 17, 2019 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Take a 2x2 to it and make it stable
Dec 17, 2019 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't tell if it's loading games as slow as all fuck or if it's frozen lol
Dec 17, 2019 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weirdly, I don't think it has write access to the SD card 
Dec 17, 2019 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It can't seem to save my input config
Dec 17, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if the micro SD card slot on this board is actually read only 
Dec 17, 2019 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be an...interesting way to do it
Dec 17, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try Debian again and see if I can write to the card as a test lol
Dec 17, 2019 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could just be the shitty Retropie port for this SBC I guess lol
Dec 17, 2019 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah that works fine so I guess it's just the shitty distro lol
Dec 17, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, that's odd. The chip I checked the part number on said it was a 2GB DDR3 module, but checking in Debian it's only got 256MB of RAM 
Dec 17, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's interesting
Dec 17, 2019 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose that might explain why the RetrOrangePi version I was running as such dogshit, it was expecting 2gb of RAM instead of 256MB Lol
Dec 17, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it started the boot sequence waaaaay fucking faster this time lol
Dec 17, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like nearly instant with the proper iamge
Dec 17, 2019 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting for it to resize file system before I can add games to see how that goes though
Dec 17, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that failed, so that's interesting LOL
Dec 17, 2019 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It rebooted though, and is slooooowly going through boot stuff so maybe it'll work?
Dec 17, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, damn, don't think it's gonna wanna boot lol. After rebooting again, it keeps trying to find network devices. Instead of cancelling after some point like normal, it just keeps retrying infinitely lol
Dec 17, 2019 8:56 PM - kenenthk: Man I want that new razr phone so damn bad
Dec 17, 2019 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can probably make it work
Dec 17, 2019 8:56 PM - kenenthk: Even if you drop it looks like you wont even have a chance of cracking the screen because of the  shape
Dec 17, 2019 8:57 PM - kenenthk: The front probably
Dec 17, 2019 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: pi zero and pi 1 have 512mb and thats shared with the gpu
Dec 17, 2019 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: the flip phone ken?
Dec 17, 2019 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah
Dec 17, 2019 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't imagine the flexible screen is very sturdy, a drop might rip it in half
Dec 17, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Nah moto ain't dumb I'm sure they thought of that but look at samsung
Dec 17, 2019 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: they probably thought of it, doesn't mean they can do anything about it
Dec 17, 2019 8:59 PM - kenenthk: I miss the old flip phones
Dec 17, 2019 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not so much the RAM as it is the lack of expected hardware
Dec 17, 2019 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This particular build just continually searches for the proper network hardware for 20+ minutes
Dec 17, 2019 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried plugging in a USB dongle but it didn't even detect that lol
Dec 17, 2019 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The other one would boot but would crash trying to launch anything, though, which is odd
Dec 17, 2019 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They should theoretically be the exact same thing, since the hardware between the two versions I downloaded was literally just a matter of RAM
Dec 17, 2019 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can fix that, it's linux after all
Dec 17, 2019 9:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IwCLgsJ.mp4
Dec 17, 2019 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R52SFXl
Dec 17, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is that for that for that arcade stick?
Dec 17, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iGxk0pd
Dec 17, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jeBVTql.jpg
Dec 17, 2019 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhclyZ4-emY
Dec 17, 2019 10:49 PM - kenenthk: My cats in heat trying to act like a little slut
Dec 17, 2019 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you know what you have to do kenenthk
Dec 17, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is that for that for that arcade stick? < Yeah, I figured since it has basically the exact same hardware as an Orange Pi, I could get Orange Pi stuff running on it lol
Dec 17, 2019 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It mostly worked, Debian worked where I found out it only had 256mb of RAM, not 2GB like the model number on the RAM chip said it did lol
Dec 17, 2019 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't gotten RetroPie to work 100% yet, but I did download an older image for the OS that might work, gonna flash it tomorrow and see what happens
Dec 17, 2019 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The latest image I used failed when trying to resize the image to the SD cards size, but the old one you have to do it manually
Dec 17, 2019 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I might be able to get working properly
Dec 17, 2019 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Give the cat to gamerzmum?
Dec 17, 2019 11:16 PM - kenenthk: What's a good bt headset these days that's cheap? Mine keeps resetting bt connections loved this headset also 
Dec 17, 2019 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird it doesn't even divide into 2Gb lol
Dec 17, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if maybe I just typoed the model number or what, but yeah it was a big surprise
Dec 17, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: cba to take the heatsink and fan off to check again lol
Dec 17, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though it's easy lol
Dec 17, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I will tomorrow just to double check my own sanity
Dec 17, 2019 11:36 PM - Flame: remember when Kanye West produced fire tracks
Dec 17, 2019 11:36 PM - Flame: flame remembers
Dec 18, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Remember when kanye use to have a hot wife
Dec 18, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Ken remembers
Dec 18, 2019 12:42 AM - Flame: wut?
Dec 18, 2019 12:42 AM - Flame: he only had one wife
Dec 18, 2019 12:44 AM - Flame: Kim's always been shit
Dec 18, 2019 12:46 AM - kenenthk: Mathers or Kardashian?
Dec 18, 2019 12:46 AM - Flame: both
Dec 18, 2019 12:47 AM - kenenthk: What about possible
Dec 18, 2019 12:47 AM - Flame: i see ken trying to turn this into another Eminem chat
Dec 18, 2019 12:48 AM - Flame: Kim possible
Dec 18, 2019 12:48 AM - Flame: wut?
Dec 18, 2019 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Rom always kinda looked like eminem
Dec 18, 2019 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Ron
Dec 18, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ron Jeremy?
Dec 18, 2019 1:18 AM - Chary: Call me, beep me, if you wanna reach me
Dec 18, 2019 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Beeping me doesnt sou d like the most pleasant thing to say
Dec 18, 2019 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Dec 18, 2019 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Chary, did you really start singing that song?
Dec 18, 2019 1:58 AM - kenenthk: This is the song that never ends
Dec 18, 2019 2:01 AM - kenenthk: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7797425/amp/Ticklish-pitbull-laughs-like-gremlin-time-owner-nuzzles-her.html
Dec 18, 2019 2:34 AM - MomNeedsHelp: Hey all can you help a mom out? My son loves legendary. He has revelations, dimensions,x men, civil war and hulk rotten apples. Any idea what other ones I should get him? He’s 27. Thanks.
Dec 18, 2019 2:48 AM - MomNeedsHelp: Hey can you help a mom out? My son loves Legendary. He has Revelations, Dimensions, X men, Civil war, an Hulk rotten apples.   Can you tell me what other ones you think he would like?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 19, 2019)

Dec 18, 2019 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 18, 2019 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What are those even? Sounds like a card game or posters?
Dec 18, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow I was close with my guess. Amazon helped me lol try this mom?https://www.amazon.com/Cards-Against-Humanity-LLC-CAHUS/dp/B004S8F7QM/ref=pd_aw_fbt_21_img_2/138-3470490-7233642?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B004S8F7QM&pd_rd_r=8e9b2cdf-754d-40dc-9bf0-93aca9b6c20c&pd_rd_w=eXcwd&pd_rd_wg=2rAP9&pf_rd_p=6e6afc8a-fbbd-4649-97cf-4e08f5113612&pf_rd_r=91D622TMRW51HX1W150G&psc=1&refRID=91D622TMRW51HX1W150G
Dec 18, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 27 should be old enough for the material lol
Dec 18, 2019 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon recommended it but it's a lot of fun I can vouch for it
Dec 18, 2019 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03874-w
Dec 18, 2019 4:44 AM - kenenthk: Stop trying to hook up with moms on this site psi
Dec 18, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey your mom was great 
Dec 18, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All kidding aside I hope your mom was a good person and has a Merry Christmas
Dec 18, 2019 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom 99% of the time was just perfect 1% of the time she was less than perfect but that in my experience puts her way out in front of most women I have known.... By most I mean I have yet to meet her match 
Dec 18, 2019 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2019/12/pringles-partners-with-rick-and-morty-for-new-pickle-rick-flavor.html
Dec 18, 2019 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Well this is a load of fuck went to buy a cricket sim card go to activate it and they won't let me because customer service is closed
Dec 18, 2019 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of problems in India right now
Dec 18, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the coldest day in 22 years or something lol
Dec 18, 2019 9:00 AM - kenenthk: They'll find a way to sale the snow
Dec 18, 2019 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spicy snow cones?
Dec 18, 2019 9:01 AM - kenenthk: I guess you could india got intoa mess
Dec 18, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That could be a thing lol
Dec 18, 2019 9:02 AM - kenenthk: I could make you up some fresh lemon snow cones
Dec 18, 2019 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll make you some chocolate ones 
Dec 18, 2019 9:03 AM - kenenthk: You would just melt it
Dec 18, 2019 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am kinda hot lol
Dec 18, 2019 9:04 AM - kenenthk: This is so annoying I gotta wait 5 hours to activate my service
Dec 18, 2019 9:06 AM - kenenthk: Ain't even in the mod to call psis daughter names tonight
Dec 18, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 18, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to leave work in about 3 hours maybe
Dec 18, 2019 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If everyone shows up
Dec 18, 2019 9:13 AM - kenenthk: Huh this is interesting apparently amaz has their own pharmacy
Dec 18, 2019 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but it's a pain in the ass
Dec 18, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Dr is a dick about emailing or faxing scripts to odd places lol
Dec 18, 2019 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure they dont carry 1000mg of vicodin or sildenfal
Dec 18, 2019 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck think I bought the wrong sim card was in a hurry and both packets were green but one says simple mobile the other cricket 
Dec 18, 2019 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken do they carry Fukitol?
Dec 18, 2019 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 18, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XPhwGX1
Dec 18, 2019 2:15 PM - Minox: I feel this needs repeating
Dec 18, 2019 2:15 PM - Minox: https://youtu.be/51IXwqDDLG4
Dec 18, 2019 2:23 PM - Flame: it does
Dec 18, 2019 2:25 PM - TheAwoken: hey, new to gbatemp, so how do I make a thread?
Dec 18, 2019 2:25 PM - TheAwoken: or at least contact someone?
Dec 18, 2019 4:24 PM - Flame: to make a thread you click the "new thread" button
Dec 18, 2019 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a post limit for being able to create new threads on most sections IIRC
Dec 18, 2019 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember what it is though, like 5 posts or something
Dec 18, 2019 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp. tried that older OrangePi version and that just doesn't boot at all 
Dec 18, 2019 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well, guess there won't be any fancy OS's for this thing lol
Dec 18, 2019 5:41 PM - Flame: raspi has all the OS's
Dec 18, 2019 5:44 PM - Flame: i was talking with Foxi4 about OrangePi recently
Dec 18, 2019 5:44 PM - Flame: where did you buy yours?
Dec 18, 2019 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Anyone use cricket?
Dec 18, 2019 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not an OrangePi, it's an arcade stick that uses the same SoC as an OrangePi lol
Dec 18, 2019 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, one of them anyways lol
Dec 18, 2019 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just has less RAM, no networking, and only one functional USB port lol
Dec 18, 2019 5:53 PM - Flame: sounds pretty shite tom
Dec 18, 2019 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got Debian working, which worked just fine as far as I could tell
Dec 18, 2019 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But wanted to try putting a RetroPie port on it, but none of the ones I grabbed want to work lol
Dec 18, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The stick is actually really good, it's a chinese knockoff of a Pandora's Box
Dec 18, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://pandorastoybox.ca/ < knockoff of one of these
Dec 18, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But instead of being cheap shit like usual, it's a good knockoff lol
Dec 18, 2019 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really good construction and build quality, the stock software runs fine and such
Dec 18, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the stock OS is encrypted so you can't add any custom games to it, so I wanted to try using another OS for emulation instead and see if that'd work any better but nothing wants to work properly
Dec 18, 2019 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure if I tweaked a bunch of stuff I could get things running, but I cba to recompile shit all day for that
Dec 18, 2019 5:57 PM - Flame: review unit
Dec 18, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Dec 18, 2019 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't buy one of these things ;O;
Dec 18, 2019 5:58 PM - Flame: i know you tom
Dec 18, 2019 5:58 PM - Flame: you wouldn't spend over $9.99
Dec 18, 2019 5:59 PM - Flame: oh wait im thinking of psionic
Dec 18, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly same though lol
Dec 18, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Its stock MSRP for the knockoff is like $290 or something stupid lol
Dec 18, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's on sale for $129.13 while supplies last ;O;
Dec 18, 2019 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cafago.com/en/p-f1940eu-2020.html < Lol
Dec 18, 2019 6:04 PM - Flame: damn only $129 bargain
Dec 18, 2019 6:29 PM - Duo8: i bought a nas for $10
Dec 18, 2019 6:29 PM - Duo8: and it came broken fuck
Dec 18, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Dec 18, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want a NAS, but I don't want to spend a ton of money on one lol
Dec 18, 2019 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I just setup a Pi 3 as a NAS
Dec 18, 2019 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good enough for what I do, even if limited to slow USB
Dec 18, 2019 6:33 PM - Duo8: that's basically what the nas i bought is anyway
Dec 18, 2019 6:33 PM - Duo8: they don't make socs with sata anymore, not cheap ones at least
Dec 18, 2019 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you won't find any cheap SATA NAS's unfortunately, hence why I just use a Pi 
Dec 18, 2019 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is dumb IMO, cuz most NAS's that use SATA anyways have cheap as fuck internals, but they still charge a ton for one even without any hdds
Dec 18, 2019 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be better off buying some shitty Dell Optiplex or something and using that instead
Dec 18, 2019 6:41 PM - Duo8: they're not that cheap, you need at least a higher-end soc to have sata
Dec 18, 2019 6:42 PM - Duo8: mine uses a shitty sata bridge that doesn't even have UAS
Dec 18, 2019 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ?? Most "cheap" NAS's I know of use like...potato dual core ARM SoCs. Not really "higher end"
Dec 18, 2019 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some that support like 6+ SATA ports might have some Celeron in it, which is miles better, but it's still not high end hardware
Dec 18, 2019 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And those go for like $600+
Dec 18, 2019 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Diskless, which is dumb
Dec 18, 2019 7:34 PM - Duo8: what cheap nas?
Dec 18, 2019 7:34 PM - Duo8: but yeah they're kinda overpriced
Dec 18, 2019 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's a 2 bay NAS on Amazon for $100 that uses a single core ARM SoC, which is actually an ok price compared to like...Synology that would charge $170 for nearly the same thing
Dec 18, 2019 7:56 PM - Duo8: well shit now i gotta figure out how to solder this thing back on
Dec 18, 2019 7:56 PM - Duo8: or just trash the whole thing
Dec 18, 2019 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What happened to it?
Dec 18, 2019 8:10 PM - Duo8: spi flash chip for the usb hub ripped off
Dec 18, 2019 8:10 PM - Duo8: ripped the pads under it too
Dec 18, 2019 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Dec 18, 2019 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What'd they do, drop kick the package a few times?
Dec 18, 2019 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 18, 2019 8:13 PM - Duo8: dropped it off from a hill
Dec 18, 2019 8:14 PM - Duo8: i am not joking this is how they do deliveries apparently
Dec 18, 2019 8:15 PM - Duo8: there was a hole in the packaging, something managed to puncture through bubble wrapping, cardboard, 2cm of packing foam and made a huge dent in 4mm thick aluminum
Dec 18, 2019 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use my router it has USB 3.0 
Dec 18, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Wireless-Compatible-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B079YYWFJC/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?adgrpid=86506240073&gclid=Cj0KCQiAuefvBRDXARIsAFEOQ9HNfD-v0tFtj5AcIlHidHutXa6c8dG2KV9VcPHJaVvE5vHtbhVwHowaAlpaEALw_wcB&hvadid=399507292530&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=9012377&hvnetw=g&hvpos=1t1&hvqmt=b&hvrand=6894345706975965673&hvtargid=kwd-367317669824&hydadcr=20076_9664061&keywords=linksys+ea7500+wireless
Dec 18, 2019 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does so much yet costs so little
Dec 18, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMqrRhSVfBE This looks interesting for sure.
Dec 18, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQpSENqKHOU
Dec 18, 2019 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vSuyUcjDt0
Dec 18, 2019 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Dec 19, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ysuqRd4
Dec 19, 2019 12:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UwsrzCVZAb8
Dec 19, 2019 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use my router it has USB 3.0  < thing is I would rather have something I can massively customize lol
Dec 19, 2019 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, use whatever service I want and have various users with custom access and etc etc
Dec 19, 2019 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which you can't do with router stuff
Dec 19, 2019 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine I think only supports SMB, and while it can have multiple users that I can selectively share folders with, I can't set read/write permissions or anything and stuff like that
Dec 19, 2019 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is useful to me, cuz I have read only users for videos and music that I put on devices other people use so they can't delete shit or fuck something up lol
Dec 19, 2019 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then r/w users that have passwords so only I can fuck something up
Dec 19, 2019 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 19, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom get an atomic pi and strap it to the back of a DAS enclosure
Dec 19, 2019 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Best solution I've found that doesn't involve a full pc
Dec 19, 2019 2:46 AM - kenenthk: I got an atomic sh I gotta set up
Dec 19, 2019 3:25 AM - kenenthk: I finally got my atomic sh working
Dec 19, 2019 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Atomic wedgie


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 20, 2019)

Dec 19, 2019 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Well poop I got locked out my facebook and forgot my password to a 10 year old email and yahoo wants $5 to even give any help
Dec 19, 2019 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Not my best week 
Dec 19, 2019 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: thought you were saying you got an atomic shit and had to got up
Dec 19, 2019 5:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: get*
Dec 19, 2019 5:11 AM - kenenthk: I was saying that
Dec 19, 2019 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Atomic Viagra is only legend!
Dec 19, 2019 5:23 AM - kenenthk: I may make a burrito salad later
Dec 19, 2019 5:23 AM - Sicklyboy: SUP
Dec 19, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Psi asked to be banned earlier
Dec 19, 2019 5:24 AM - Sicklyboy: Sicklyboy comin in loud and clear, mildly toasted, as expected.
Dec 19, 2019 5:24 AM - Sicklyboy: I can arrange that.
Dec 19, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: <3
Dec 19, 2019 5:26 AM - Sicklyboy: Agh.  I forget how limited Xenforo and our shitbox and such is, sometimes.  Was gonna paste in a dropdown menu from Psi's profile with me hovering over the spambot button.  Just use your imagination because I don't feel like uploading to imgur.
Dec 19, 2019 5:27 AM - Sicklyboy: ken you've been here forever how the fuck do you not even have 600 posts lol
Dec 19, 2019 5:28 AM - kenenthk: I mainly like to piss off people in the shitbox
Dec 19, 2019 5:29 AM - Sicklyboy: Fair
Dec 19, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Mostly flame his tears taste spicey
Dec 19, 2019 5:29 AM - Sicklyboy: <3
Dec 19, 2019 5:31 AM - kenenthk: My life is pretty much nothing I've been using message boards since 2006 
Dec 19, 2019 5:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy is back 
Dec 19, 2019 5:34 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm always here.  Sometimes watching.  Sometimes waiting.  Sometimes drunk.
Dec 19, 2019 5:34 AM - Sicklyboy: Guess which one tonight
Dec 19, 2019 5:34 AM - Sicklyboy: I'll give you a hint
Dec 19, 2019 5:34 AM - Sicklyboy: I drank an 18% beer, and then went for a 10% beer
Dec 19, 2019 5:35 AM - Sicklyboy: I hope that ends up in someone's signature.
Dec 19, 2019 5:37 AM - kenenthk: I had 2 four looks and a buzz ball last week I'm taking a beeak
Dec 19, 2019 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Lokos
Dec 19, 2019 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Then chugged one the other night and had alchohol sweats
Dec 19, 2019 5:40 AM - Sicklyboy: I've been cutting back on drinking beer a fair bit, reducing my alcohol consumption overall  a little bit, and when I do drink trying to stick more to liquor a bit more.  I drink/drank/enjoy a LOT of craft beer and my beer gut is a reflection of that.
Dec 19, 2019 5:41 AM - Sicklyboy: I say as I pour a vodka and mountain dew.
Dec 19, 2019 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Our shop got four loko gold in waiting to try it
Dec 19, 2019 5:43 AM - kenenthk: This girl that has 4 kids at the same age as me keeps sending me nudes
Dec 19, 2019 5:45 AM - Sicklyboy: >sending me nudes <--- nice
Dec 19, 2019 5:45 AM - Sicklyboy: >4 kids the same age as me <--- hol up
Dec 19, 2019 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol plot twist it's his aunt
Dec 19, 2019 5:47 AM - kenenthk: I mean shes the same age as me lol
Dec 19, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2019 5:49 AM - kenenthk: At least it'll be easy to slide in
Dec 19, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She does like sex....
Dec 19, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least 4 times lol
Dec 19, 2019 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk just look out she doesn't seem to like condoms lol
Dec 19, 2019 5:51 AM - kenenthk: With tubes tide now
Dec 19, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol definitely no condoms
Dec 19, 2019 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: STD grab bag
Dec 19, 2019 5:52 AM - kenenthk: It does look a bit red
Dec 19, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2019 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prolapsed?
Dec 19, 2019 6:00 AM - kenenthk: #FreeTakashi
Dec 19, 2019 6:02 AM - Sicklyboy: ken how the fuck is she the same age as you with 4 kids that are the same age as you
Dec 19, 2019 6:03 AM - kenenthk: You drunk go home
Dec 19, 2019 6:17 AM - Sicklyboy: I mean I am but I think I understood what you wrote pretty clearly
Dec 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Sicklyboy: God, my dad is going to be spending time at my place next month, my brother is turning 21 so he's coming back to NJ so we can take my brother out for his 21st, and my dad is going to spend some time at my place as an extended weekend.
Dec 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Sicklyboy: Means I'm gonna have to put my fucking ice cube trays in the freezer because my dad drinks shit with ice in it.
Dec 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Sicklyboy: I can't tell you how fucking often I don't use ice
Dec 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Sicklyboy: Fuck ice
Dec 19, 2019 6:20 AM - Sicklyboy: Frozen pieces of shit.
Dec 19, 2019 6:21 AM - Sicklyboy: #fridgegang
Dec 19, 2019 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Put the ice in the fridge
Dec 19, 2019 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You should try vanilla ice
Dec 19, 2019 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or ice cube
Dec 19, 2019 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if any rappers where named chocolate Ice
Dec 19, 2019 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Just logic
Dec 19, 2019 6:47 AM - kenenthk: https://thetakeout.com/taco-bell-double-stacked-tacos-dollar-menu-1840484482
Dec 19, 2019 6:56 AM - Sicklyboy: Well, bed time.  Night
Dec 19, 2019 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to go home in less than 3 hours maybe assuming everyone comes to work lol
Dec 19, 2019 9:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mR2aW7N.jpg
Dec 19, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TAPDRA-Raspberry-Complete-RetroPie-Emulation/dp/B07XXW21NL/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?keywords=pi+emulator+kit&qid=1576747030&sprefix=pi+emu&sr=8-8
Dec 19, 2019 9:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VoIO4b8.png
Dec 19, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 19, 2019 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what do Santa and Bill Cosby have in common?
Dec 19, 2019 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They both only come/cum when your sleeping 
Dec 19, 2019 12:12 PM - Flame: eew psionic
Dec 19, 2019 12:12 PM - Flame: you telling me that they sack is full, and they empty just for you
Dec 19, 2019 12:13 PM - Flame: eewww psionic
Dec 19, 2019 12:13 PM - Flame: just eww
Dec 19, 2019 12:52 PM - Veho: They both lube up and slide down your chimney and empty your sack inside.
Dec 19, 2019 12:52 PM - Veho: While you're sleeping.
Dec 19, 2019 1:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bCT9Oo2.jpg
Dec 19, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F1T8O8q
Dec 19, 2019 1:56 PM - Flame: i felt that ouch
Dec 19, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tony Hawkings
Dec 19, 2019 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FNdzIKW
Dec 19, 2019 2:39 PM - Swing: yo
Dec 19, 2019 2:40 PM - Swing: anybody know why hekate keeps relaunching over and over again?
Dec 19, 2019 4:51 PM - kenenthk: I got Wendy's for breakfast
Dec 19, 2019 5:22 PM - MarcusCarter: This is the least related jumble of comments I have ever seen here. O.o
Dec 19, 2019 5:31 PM - kenenthk: You've been here since 2012 and you're surprised
Dec 19, 2019 5:38 PM - MarcusCarter: Yep. I frequent the Shoutbox rather irregularly.
Dec 19, 2019 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Just like my bowels
Dec 19, 2019 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/70lqupc.jpg
Dec 20, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ajXBF5UOM4g?t=22
Dec 20, 2019 12:51 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 20, 2019 12:54 AM - IncredulousP: Kcuf
Dec 20, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flock
Dec 20, 2019 1:43 AM - kenenthk: Taco bell sounds good
Dec 20, 2019 1:43 AM - Ericthegreat: Well comcast finally got me to pay for unlimted for an extra $25
Dec 20, 2019 1:43 AM - Ericthegreat: I feel like  a fsilure but im happy about the slightly faster speed and no data cap at thesame time
Dec 20, 2019 1:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Disney plus really destroys data caps
Dec 20, 2019 1:49 AM - kenenthk: You should feel like a failure for paying for movies
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh man I wouldnt personally
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck Comcast's data cap. I'd pay for a removal if it wasn't so fucking expensive here. Getting it removed costs $50, aka basically what I pay, or I could pay $90 a month for 1gbps and unlimited (supposedly), but then I'd have to buy at the very least a new modem, and probably a new router to even take advantage of that
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Ericthegreat: I get disney plus free from family
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Ericthegreat: and kid needs disney plus
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I can't be bothered to do lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Ericthegreat: Hey tom they just changed it
Dec 20, 2019 2:13 AM - Ericthegreat: if you just pay for theyer router is like $10 extra
Dec 20, 2019 2:14 AM - Ericthegreat: + 15 for router lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Paying for their shit is a scam lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:14 AM - Ericthegreat: but its better then 50
Dec 20, 2019 2:14 AM - Ericthegreat: yes it is
Dec 20, 2019 2:14 AM - Ericthegreat: I did leave them a 0 on the survey and had a higher up guy call me
Dec 20, 2019 2:14 AM - Ericthegreat: he agreed and said he beleived they will changed things soon
Dec 20, 2019 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah I'm sure the money hungry monopoly will change their predatory business practices ;O;
Dec 20, 2019 2:15 AM - Ericthegreat: yea lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:15 AM - Ericthegreat: They are the only company in my area
Dec 20, 2019 2:15 AM - Ericthegreat: and they dont even service my house (though I live in a major city)
Dec 20, 2019 2:16 AM - Ericthegreat: I actully illegally had to run my own wire
Dec 20, 2019 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's either that or barely 50mbps ATT for me
Dec 20, 2019 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I got 200mbps Comcrap lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:16 AM - Ericthegreat: 200 is more then enough
Dec 20, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Exactly why I can't really bother to upgrade lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I download stuff all the time but its not like anything is taking me hours and hours
Dec 20, 2019 2:17 AM - Ericthegreat: yea
Dec 20, 2019 2:18 AM - Ericthegreat: 15 gb downloads used to take like 24 hr
Dec 20, 2019 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So 200mbps is fine. I used to have just 150, until they forced me to upgrade lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:18 AM - Ericthegreat: now its nothing
Dec 20, 2019 2:20 AM - Ericthegreat: Great now they turned on "xfi internet security"
Dec 20, 2019 2:20 AM - Ericthegreat: gotta figure out how to turn this bs off
Dec 20, 2019 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't hit my cap often, either, but some months I end up using like 990gb and have to live in 2000 for the last couple days of the month so I don't go over lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:22 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh no reason i finally paid is last couple months I been using 1000 gb
Dec 20, 2019 2:22 AM - Ericthegreat: and I end up having to switch everything to free hotspot
Dec 20, 2019 2:23 AM - Ericthegreat: this month i wouldve been like $50 over
Dec 20, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm actually a little surprised my usage is so low so far this month, only 500gb-ish
Dec 20, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is odd cuz I've been streaming a ton of 4k stuff on my new tv lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:28 AM - Ericthegreat: At&t goes literally only right to my neighbors place
Dec 20, 2019 2:29 AM - Ericthegreat: They can get gb internet and no data cap for a year $60
Dec 20, 2019 2:31 AM - kenenthk: I'm officially away from sprint couldnt be happier
Dec 20, 2019 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ATT promised me 100mbps for $80 or something a couple years ago, and then it turned out their junction box was so far away, my house was physically only able to get 50mbps, and just barely
Dec 20, 2019 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Which also sucks cause I got a phone interview comqing and my sim hasn't been delivered yet
Dec 20, 2019 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they had the audacity to say that "they only promise 100mbps, can't give you a discount!" When a tech came out and had no idea how their salesman could sell me a package that literally was impossible for my home
Dec 20, 2019 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Which amazon surprisingly used usps to deliver it do I gotta walk up to the mailbox for it 
Dec 20, 2019 2:34 AM - kenenthk: So
Dec 20, 2019 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually got them to cancel the previous plan and give me 50mbps for $40 a month or something until my original contract expired
Dec 20, 2019 2:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: After which I got my 150mbps from Comcrap for the same fucking price at first lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:35 AM - kenenthk: I'm paying 60 for 100 which is really all I needed tbh
Dec 20, 2019 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Had to wait like a month for att cause like everyone here uses comass
Dec 20, 2019 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then just last month Comcrap just straight up force upgraded me from $45 a month 150mbps to somehow $80 a month 200mbps for some reason
Dec 20, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I fixed by cancelling, and then signing up for 200mbps for $60 a month lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was fucking dumb, but eh
Dec 20, 2019 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Same thin GB happened to me they didnt even send an email warning my contract was expired
Dec 20, 2019 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they just don't offer 150mbps in my area, for absolutely no reason other than "fuck you Tom"
Dec 20, 2019 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It sure as shit isn't useful to my neighbors, whom are all like retirees lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet my house uses more bandwidth in my entire neighborhood than everyone else combined
Dec 20, 2019 2:39 AM - kenenthk: I could probably live off like 50mbps since l I do is stream movies
Dec 20, 2019 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a gbps fiber independent ISP that was going to bring fiber to my area
Dec 20, 2019 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But they got bought out by Metronet and aren't expanding in my city anymore 
Dec 20, 2019 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP golightspeed 
Dec 20, 2019 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Google fiber still isnt in my area after like 2 years and it's in a city like 20 miles away lol
Dec 20, 2019 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, Metronet is actually back on track to expand in my area 
Dec 20, 2019 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not any time soon, apparently, and it'll be twice the price as the OG company was offering 
Dec 20, 2019 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Comcast is like only having McDonalds as the closest thing to you
Dec 20, 2019 2:48 AM - kenenthk: https://gizmodo.com/need-a-lyft-too-bad-dick-assman-1840544223


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 21, 2019)

Dec 20, 2019 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2019/12/19/the-best-pc-games/
Dec 20, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/jaWGDIZ
Dec 20, 2019 2:45 PM - Flame: over here in the elections labour said they give the country Fibre to the people... but people being people Tories still won
Dec 20, 2019 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think your elections are just as rigged as ours
Dec 20, 2019 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: elections are just rigged < FTFY ;O;
Dec 20, 2019 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Rigged elections? Ikr how do you think Tom became a reviewer
Dec 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Implying I was elected
Dec 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBAtemp is a dictatorship
Dec 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Dec 20, 2019 4:03 PM - Veho: Nobody else wanted to do it.
Dec 20, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: He was forced at gunpoint.
Dec 20, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: Or rather banpoint.
Dec 20, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: "Tom, you are the only literate person who isn't already a reviewer. Here, review this game or you're banned."
Dec 20, 2019 4:04 PM - Veho: "We need the content for the site."
Dec 20, 2019 4:07 PM - Flame: if GBAtemp is a dictatorship does that make me Gestapo
Dec 20, 2019 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Dec 20, 2019 4:08 PM - Flame: Nein. what has become of me
Dec 20, 2019 4:12 PM - Chary: Tom, review more mice. Or I’ll have to get the gun out again
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Chary I have no more room, my entire life is infested with mice 
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IF ONLY I HAD AN
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: M
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CLASS
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IC
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TO
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: REVIEW
Dec 20, 2019 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CHARY
Dec 20, 2019 4:19 PM - kenenthk: You mean forums have no elections? Who would've thought ;0
Dec 20, 2019 4:45 PM - Flame: doesn't matter if it had elections ken, you would still lose. ;O;
Dec 20, 2019 4:47 PM - kenenthk: If it was about life yeah
Dec 20, 2019 6:56 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe-rt7MBFQI
Dec 20, 2019 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: A what tom?
Dec 20, 2019 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: You want to review chart?
Dec 20, 2019 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Chary
Dec 20, 2019 7:47 PM - Flame: tom wants a review chart?
Dec 20, 2019 7:47 PM - Flame: Good idea tom
Dec 20, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as he gives all future Zelda games 10 out 10 scores he will be fine lol
Dec 20, 2019 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/N0aDoZS.jpg
Dec 20, 2019 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YfneBGf.jpg
Dec 20, 2019 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LiMQb3r.jpg
Dec 20, 2019 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VE2eEPg
Dec 20, 2019 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uOdBRYQ This one will probably hit close to home for Tom  lol
Dec 20, 2019 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4li4x6N
Dec 20, 2019 10:42 PM - Flame: shoutbox page is nice now. damn son.
Dec 20, 2019 11:07 PM - AsPika2219: Countdown to annular solar eclipse on Dec 26 (after christmas)!


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 22, 2019)

Dec 21, 2019 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qJPT9R8
Dec 21, 2019 8:32 AM - simiwizard: is there a reason why the search function doesnt work?
Dec 21, 2019 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Search your feelings you know it to be true!
Dec 21, 2019 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably because the site shat itself
Dec 21, 2019 3:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7bbie8f
Dec 21, 2019 3:12 PM - Veho: The reason the search function doesn't work is that the search function on this site is crap. Use google with "site:gbatemp.net"
Dec 21, 2019 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 21, 2019 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Costy is doing server stuff, and it's occasionally breaking stuff
Dec 21, 2019 3:15 PM - Veho: No but really, the search function on this site has always been balls.
Dec 21, 2019 3:16 PM - Veho: Although I have to admit it's not so bad recently now that they removed the 4 letter minimum per search term.
Dec 21, 2019 3:16 PM - Veho: Imagine being a noob trying to search for "dsi cfw"
Dec 21, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I only use it if I'm searching in a thread for posts by someone lol
Dec 21, 2019 3:17 PM - Veho: "M3 CF"
Dec 21, 2019 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or searching for a review
Dec 21, 2019 3:18 PM - Veho: "GBA SP EZF 4"
Dec 21, 2019 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2019 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GBA BBW Midgets 
Dec 21, 2019 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blocksandfiles.com/2019/12/17/lexar-pcie-4-0-ssd/
Dec 21, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 7.5GBs a second boot in 1! second?
Dec 21, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok sir I'm going to need you to reboot your PC... Lol
Dec 21, 2019 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I doubt even current 3.0 PCIe SSDs are used to their absolute max when booting most OS's lol
Dec 21, 2019 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably wouldn't make a difference, or little enough of a difference it's not noticeable lol
Dec 21, 2019 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pjjB981.jpg
Dec 21, 2019 5:57 PM - Veho: You would have to pay me not to say it, and even then I'd be gesticulating ut.
Dec 21, 2019 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 21, 2019 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MZom9fC.jpg
Dec 21, 2019 6:07 PM - Veho: They can give them CBD oils which don't contain THC.
Dec 21, 2019 6:08 PM - Veho: Everyone is acting like the nurse can share a spliff with the kid.
Dec 21, 2019 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z7EnXNB
Dec 21, 2019 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT IT R DA MARYJEWANA SO IT R BD
Dec 21, 2019 6:14 PM - Veho: MARY JOO ANNA
Dec 21, 2019 6:14 PM - Veho: BAAAD
Dec 21, 2019 6:16 PM - Veho: LOL @ the Street Fighter.
Dec 21, 2019 6:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hZRhlaw.mp4
Dec 21, 2019 6:21 PM - Veho: "How fresh is your fish?"
Dec 21, 2019 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That fish has flipped the script
Dec 21, 2019 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/urNeDo9.mp4
Dec 21, 2019 7:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone point me to a GBA injector? 
Dec 21, 2019 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yay, almost christmas 
Dec 21, 2019 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bah humbug 
Dec 21, 2019 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No bugs during christmas 
Dec 21, 2019 9:08 PM - T-hug: Chun Lis mom lol
Dec 21, 2019 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: o-O
Dec 21, 2019 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 21, 2019 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What T hug talking abbout?
Dec 21, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bV7Dh1p
Dec 21, 2019 9:36 PM - Veho: This: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z7EnXNB
Dec 21, 2019 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1YzXFwKruF8
Dec 21, 2019 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Pla3vaC
Dec 21, 2019 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4tcYEuF.jpg
Dec 21, 2019 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lu8vM97
Dec 21, 2019 11:57 PM - Ericthegreat: Good links
Dec 22, 2019 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 22, 2019 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Luck
Dec 22, 2019 1:43 AM - CORE: Duck
Dec 22, 2019 1:43 AM - kenenthk: Cunt
Dec 22, 2019 1:43 AM - CORE: Fanny
Dec 22, 2019 2:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, finally got around to ordering a cap refresh kit for my 2600 lol
Dec 22, 2019 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Saw it pop up in some post somewhere which reminded me I still have a dead 2600, figured I could spare the $10 to get it all fixed I guess
Dec 22, 2019 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could have just picked up the voltage regulator that I'm pretty sure was the problem for a few cents I'm sure, but having the whole kit will be nice just in case more is wrong
Dec 22, 2019 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I just need one for my game gear and I think all the consoles I own would be working ones lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 23, 2019)

Dec 22, 2019 9:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oIIJKgW.jpg
Dec 22, 2019 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Cricket must data cap cause speedtest wants to go past 10mbps but keep giving 8-4 lol
Dec 22, 2019 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most "unlimited data" plans slow things down at some point
Dec 22, 2019 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have unlimited data but after the first few GB's it slows to like 200K a second on my phone lol
Dec 22, 2019 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fast enough to do like youtube low res and like maps and web pages but nothing HD or data heavy lol
Dec 22, 2019 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YxBvlvbiZM
Dec 22, 2019 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine slows down to 128kbps
Dec 22, 2019 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: too slow to watch youtube videos and barely usable for web browsing
Dec 22, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eeek that is too slow
Dec 22, 2019 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NiDSoLsFaw
Dec 22, 2019 5:01 PM - Chary: I have ye olden unlimited plan
Dec 22, 2019 5:01 PM - Chary: From 2003
Dec 22, 2019 5:03 PM - Veho: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5095208/
Dec 22, 2019 5:04 PM - Flame: 2.5/10 seems like a classic
Dec 22, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3878638/?ref_=tt_sims_tt
Dec 22, 2019 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1754496/?ref_=tt_ov_dr lol Veho the man is a genius.... So going to watch all of these lol
Dec 22, 2019 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Facebook has some of the weirdest people I message an old high school friend like 6 years ago no reply then out of no where they start commenting on my stuff
Dec 22, 2019 6:33 PM - Veho: That sounds more like your high school had some weird people. Don't blame Facebook for that.
Dec 22, 2019 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Also true but Facebook was invented by a hew
Dec 22, 2019 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Jew
Dec 22, 2019 6:56 PM - Veho: So?
Dec 22, 2019 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wqkCmo_wek
Dec 22, 2019 6:58 PM - kenenthk: So no soup for you
Dec 22, 2019 7:52 PM - Veho: That video would have benefitted from removing a minute or two. Or adding some content.
Dec 22, 2019 7:52 PM - Veho: So often the case with stuff "presented by DUST".
Dec 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Veho: All of which is somehow, inexplicably "award winning"
Dec 22, 2019 7:53 PM - Veho: I guess they count participation trophies.
Dec 22, 2019 7:55 PM - kenenthk: No soup for you
Dec 22, 2019 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from the far off future land of 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 modem!
Dec 22, 2019 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe now Comcrap will stop fucking MITM attacking me and fuck off
Dec 22, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom so they upgraded you too like 200Mbps? lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they force upgraded me to 200mbps and then started fucking giving me a damn warning 5 times a day that my old SB1621 modem is "too old"
Dec 22, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8x4 DOCSIS 3.0 cable modem provides speeds up to 343 Mbps"
Dec 22, 2019 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol fancy
Dec 22, 2019 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing speed tests, I get about 230mbps so that's nice I guess?
Dec 22, 2019 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually it is
Dec 22, 2019 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine tests at like 120Mbps but that's with like 3-4 phones online and 3 HD streams going and 2 PC's doing god knows what lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's with nothing going lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I probably need to complain to Frontier about it lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure if my wife were home it'd be maybe half that lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:39 PM - Veho: Tom, when will you be reviewing the Puma Playseat?
Dec 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When CHARY GETS ME A REVIEW UNIT GOD CHARY
Dec 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ASKED FOR THE SOCKS DAYS AGO
Dec 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND WHERE ARE MY SOCKS???
Dec 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NOWHERE TO BE FOUND
Dec 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho he is already trying to review ken's butt plug.... "Weighing in at over 30 pounds it's heft is too much for the average human"
Dec 22, 2019 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CHARY WORST SENIOR EDITOR
Dec 22, 2019 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only thing I'm reviewing right now is a shitty but neat looking keyboard 
Dec 22, 2019 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://knewkey.com/products/rymek-retro-mechanical-keyboard-1 < This one, to be exact
Dec 22, 2019 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I instantly hate it
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That color is just making my eyes bleed lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife likes typewriters, so I mainly asked for it for her lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And she loves it
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think it's a fucking awful keyboard lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Veho: The color scheme is awful.
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Flame: saving $70.00!!!!!!!!!
Dec 22, 2019 8:45 PM - Flame: damn what a deal
Dec 22, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was black or grey or clear or virtually any other color... lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The one they linked us was actually this color: https://knewkey.com/products/rymek-retro-mechanical-keyboard
Dec 22, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I got the other shitty one instead lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got cherry MX Blue switches, which is nice, but those keycaps are fucking garbage
Dec 22, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that ones actually alright
Dec 22, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I like is being able to swap between up to 3 bluetooth devices with just a key combo, that was a nice touch
Dec 22, 2019 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still wouldn't buy it but at least I wouldn't use C4 to blow it up
Dec 22, 2019 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But other than that, meh
Dec 22, 2019 8:47 PM - Flame: looks like pretty homosexual  keyboard
Dec 22, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it matches ken's butt plug 
Dec 22, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's especially awful because it's got the Apple key layout, so the "command"/Windows key is on the end instead of Alt which massively throws me off lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it might be nice to use with my Hackintosh work PC, but nope, it's just a garbage layout
Dec 22, 2019 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: is it RGB?
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All it needs is one of those bedazzle kits lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, just blue LEDs lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Flame: so the rumours are true psionic you and his butt plug
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's individually lit, so that's nice I guess?
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can make it do fancy patterns and shit lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Applicator-GLTECK-Rhinestone-Different-Rhinestones/dp/B07J4MBQV7/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=Bedazzler&qid=1577047768&sr=8-3
Dec 22, 2019 8:49 PM - Flame: i mean how else you know what his butt plug
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was watching porn Flame lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - BORTZ: uh
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The kind they warn you about 
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - BORTZ: I guess I would take this opportunity to come clean
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bortz you seem kinda pinkish purple... lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - BORTZ: I was watching psi watch porn
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 22, 2019 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Dec 22, 2019 8:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz is here 
Dec 22, 2019 8:51 PM - Flame: and i was watching bortz  watching psi watch porn
Dec 22, 2019 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bortz has become a legendary in Borderlands
Dec 22, 2019 8:51 PM - BORTZ: LOL
Dec 22, 2019 8:51 PM - BORTZ: what kinda gun would i be
Dec 22, 2019 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oozinator
Dec 22, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be the kind that sits behind a desk
Dec 22, 2019 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Masturbating
Dec 22, 2019 8:52 PM - BORTZ: orange text "shoots sticky shots"
Dec 22, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZgzCqZ7QSw
Dec 22, 2019 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6KKMsh4Ek8 I want one of these... lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:53 PM - BORTZ: amazing
Dec 22, 2019 8:53 PM - BORTZ: that but it would come in spiderman colors
Dec 22, 2019 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/NmGP5m6.png
Dec 22, 2019 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks anointed too lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What does the Chartreuse name mean anyway? lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:55 PM - Flame: pistachio nuts are nice but dirty buggers
Dec 22, 2019 8:55 PM - Flame: https://ibb.co/kHzRkKZ
Dec 22, 2019 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I think you can get them already shelled on Amazon?
Dec 22, 2019 8:57 PM - Flame: shelling them is the best bit tho
Dec 22, 2019 8:57 PM - Flame: is shelling a word
Dec 22, 2019 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the British are shelling some shillings
Dec 22, 2019 8:58 PM - Flame: Psionic you want some of this nuts too?
Dec 22, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naahhh too salty for me lol
Dec 22, 2019 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like me some honey roasted cashews though 
Dec 22, 2019 9:00 PM - Flame: go on
Dec 22, 2019 9:00 PM - Flame: it will energize you
Dec 22, 2019 9:00 PM - Flame: these nuts
Dec 22, 2019 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Psi doesnt care if they're $2 nuts or $20 nuts
Dec 22, 2019 9:01 PM - Flame: as long as he nuts
Dec 22, 2019 9:01 PM - Flame: right ken??
Dec 22, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 22, 2019 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BCqpogcljQs
Dec 22, 2019 9:03 PM - kenenthk: These nuts*
Dec 22, 2019 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/19/12/22/1918201/tech-news-site-the-inquirer-is-shutting-down
Dec 22, 2019 9:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/HEaaln5jDl8 So rockstars in Japan look exactly like anime characters
Dec 22, 2019 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Noted
Dec 22, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-BmKFgJJog
Dec 22, 2019 9:09 PM - Flame: anime? is it like one of those Japanese cartoons?
Dec 22, 2019 9:11 PM - kenenthk: No flame not hentai
Dec 22, 2019 9:18 PM - Flame: is hentai one of those prawns only found in the Japanese sea?
Dec 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Veho: Japanimation.
Dec 22, 2019 9:21 PM - Veho: And hentai is a type of octopus.
Dec 22, 2019 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Hentai is a national geographical film on educating us how the octopus reproduces
Dec 22, 2019 9:31 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Idk in what category we should put ecchi though, hentai or anime
Dec 22, 2019 9:32 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: It has the elements of an anime, but in a more sexual way, but it also isn't super disgusting like hentai
Dec 22, 2019 9:33 PM - Veho: Isn't ecchi supposed to be naughty but not explicit?
Dec 22, 2019 9:33 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Kinda, yeah
Dec 22, 2019 9:33 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: They show bobs and vagena, but not in a super disgusting way
Dec 22, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: ecchi sounds like you just discovered that she is a he
Dec 22, 2019 9:34 PM - kenenthk: Sign me up
Dec 22, 2019 9:35 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I think that an example of ecchi is "Sexfriends", though I'm not 100 percent sure if that's a correct translation of the Japanese name
Dec 22, 2019 9:35 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I forgot the Japanese name
Dec 22, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with sex friends
Dec 22, 2019 9:36 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: but yeah it's still 16+ up to 18+ like hentai
Dec 22, 2019 9:36 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: it's just the name that caughts me off guard
Dec 22, 2019 9:36 PM - kenenthk: I feel awkward that you know all this stuff
Dec 22, 2019 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Gonna go shower brb
Dec 22, 2019 9:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I feel akward because I fucking hate anime to begin with
Dec 22, 2019 9:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: alright, I'm going to bed
Dec 22, 2019 9:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Cya
Dec 22, 2019 11:17 PM - kenenthk: deathbox
Dec 23, 2019 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Gamerz? http://sharesplosion.com/schools-getting-rid-old-analog-clocks-kids-cant-read/
Dec 23, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, if only there was some kind of institution of learning and education that could, I dunno, teach kids to read analog clocks!
Dec 23, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame
Dec 23, 2019 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Best just get rid of them
Dec 23, 2019 12:42 AM - kenenthk: I remember back in highschool we all got palm pilots and this was back in like 2010 no o e had to do anything just keep them charged and play line rider or pokemon yellow lol
Dec 23, 2019 12:46 AM - kenenthk: I say get clocks designed in brail and force the fuckers to learn it
Dec 23, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to be able to read braille as a kid...
Dec 23, 2019 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: slow as hell but it was kind of interesting to me lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New rip of Zombie Land 2 out with no subs or something
Dec 23, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I love the way steam looks now.
Dec 23, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got the Master Chief Collection 
Dec 23, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good choice 
Dec 23, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Loved Reach, made me extra hype for the rest of the collection to get ported
Dec 23, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 39.99 seems like too good a deal to pass up lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, really good price
Dec 23, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $40 for eventually most of the Halo games is pretty decent
Dec 23, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So right now is just Reach?
Dec 23, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Dec 23, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo 1 will be coming next
Dec 23, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then 2 and 3 and odst and 4 etc etc
Dec 23, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the other games should take quicker to port, since the base engine is now there
Dec 23, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When is 1... lol waiting
Dec 23, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit I was under the impression it was all out now lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect 1 to be out by spring probably
Dec 23, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then 2 around end of summer or fall
Dec 23, 2019 1:50 AM - Xzi: only reason I'm holding out on MCC is the sound issues, sound design is a big part of what makes halo games great
Dec 23, 2019 1:51 AM - Xzi: at least the first one, which is the only one ive played for a decent amount of time
Dec 23, 2019 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was one of the lucky few not to have those issues, which was nice lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually thinking on it, I don't think I had any of the other issues either.
Dec 23, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for the crouching thing
Dec 23, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's an engine issue I guess lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:53 AM - Xzi: nice, wonder if it randomly affects people based on hardware config or something then
Dec 23, 2019 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They released a blog post a couple days ago about bugs they're looking into, and they recommended "disabling third party programs in the background"
Dec 23, 2019 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whether that's actually the issue or if it's just the usual "turn it off and on again!" Generic fix iunno lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it will be fixed, since 343 has done a balls amazing job of supporting the MCC which is really nice to see
Dec 23, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So what is Reach?
Dec 23, 2019 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it a full game or just multi player? lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:56 AM - Xzi: reach is the prequel to halo 1 I think
Dec 23, 2019 1:56 AM - Xzi: full campaign
Dec 23, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's a full game
Dec 23, 2019 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like ODST, a sort of off shoot from the Master Chief
Dec 23, 2019 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, friend of mine has an Xbone that's overheating that he wants to sell me for $40
Dec 23, 2019 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "You like fixing PC shit Tom, so should be a fucking simple fix for you!"
Dec 23, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, a replacement fan is like $10, which is probably the issue lol
Dec 23, 2019 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do need an Xboner to complete my console collection, so I guess $50 total for an xboner isn't too bad 
Dec 23, 2019 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Xbox+One+Teardown/19718 < Dang, that looks way easy to replace lol
Dec 23, 2019 2:42 AM - Xzi: probably
Dec 23, 2019 2:43 AM - kenenthk: I just want an xbone for kodi
Dec 23, 2019 2:43 AM - Xzi: I pass on microsoft hardware, only collect sony and nintendo stuff
Dec 23, 2019 2:44 AM - Xzi: managed to pick up a launch PS Vita for $50 recently
Dec 23, 2019 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the original Xbox the 360 is still meh to me even though I own like 5 of them lol
Dec 23, 2019 2:45 AM - Xzi: best part about any xbox is the 360's original blades UI
Dec 23, 2019 2:47 AM - Xzi: but the actual hardware is garbage ofc lol
Dec 23, 2019 2:47 AM - Xzi: had to send in my 360 for red ring like three times
Dec 23, 2019 2:47 AM - kenenthk: I'm happy with xkeys in my 360 but if I could get someone to jtag it I wouldnt mind
Dec 23, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought one of the later phat 360s, so far it's doing ok lol
Dec 23, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't have a hard drive though, so I use a 32gb USB drive as one 
Dec 23, 2019 3:01 AM - ricky3817: hi everyone
Dec 23, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also KOTOR 1 and 2 is on sale for like 7 bucks combined on Steam.
Dec 23, 2019 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So also got those 
Dec 23, 2019 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/j-2ZxldMO-M
Dec 23, 2019 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well It seems like a good Halo game, will probably finish it eventually lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 24, 2019)

Dec 23, 2019 4:00 AM - kenenthk: Looks like kc got another win
Dec 23, 2019 4:01 AM - IncredulousP: hi Ricky
Dec 23, 2019 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QdPW8JrYzQ
Dec 23, 2019 6:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/mildlyinteresting/comments/edp992/this_golden_recordrocket_pizza_cutter/
Dec 23, 2019 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Star wars movie isnt on torrent yet? Yall are sad
Dec 23, 2019 6:45 AM - T-hug: Star Wars Episode IX The Rise of Skywalker 2019 1080p V3 CAM KORSUB H264 AC3 Will1869
Dec 23, 2019 6:50 AM - kenenthk: <3
Dec 23, 2019 8:33 AM - AsPika2219: may the force to be with you 
Dec 23, 2019 8:51 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: What are we doing here?
Dec 23, 2019 8:51 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Sharing WAREZ?
Dec 23, 2019 9:19 AM - Ericthegreat: NO
Dec 23, 2019 9:19 AM - Ericthegreat: Sharing so it's promptly removed when we all complain 
Dec 23, 2019 9:21 AM - eosia: hi
Dec 23, 2019 9:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q3w8CQM.jpg
Dec 23, 2019 10:09 AM - kenenthk: Text isnt warez unless you're veho
Dec 23, 2019 10:43 AM - kenenthk: https://img.memecdn.com/oh-well-im-just-gonna-torrent-it_o_2315013.jpg
Dec 23, 2019 11:09 AM - Veho: The program is free. The plastic is $3.
Dec 23, 2019 11:09 AM - kenenthk: That's what she said
Dec 23, 2019 11:13 AM - Veho: Free raw doggin'.
Dec 23, 2019 11:21 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ...I went to deep into the internet again
Dec 23, 2019 11:22 AM - kenenthk: We reco avoiding the nintendo section on this forum
Dec 23, 2019 11:22 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I dunno if you're ready for this
Dec 23, 2019 11:22 AM - kenenthk: Hitman.onion are probably FBI agents
Dec 23, 2019 11:22 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: but you may already consider going back to Windows XP or using Linux...
Dec 23, 2019 11:23 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ...But Microsoft has put ANIME GIRLS on EACH and EVERY single Japanese copy of Windows 7 up to Windows 10
Dec 23, 2019 11:23 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and the stuff I've seen from Windows 7, **microsoft was on crack when they were making this abombination**
Dec 23, 2019 11:24 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: But yeah, agreed, avoid the Switch section
Dec 23, 2019 11:24 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and the Wii section
Dec 23, 2019 11:24 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and the DS section (in other words, everything)
Dec 23, 2019 11:25 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://i.postimg.cc/mkQtBPnC/transparent.png *actual thing MADE by Microsoft, this is NOT fanart
Dec 23, 2019 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Also family in the next 2 days
Dec 23, 2019 11:26 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: it krimah
Dec 23, 2019 11:26 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I have all my family, whenever I need them
Dec 23, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: Why
Dec 23, 2019 11:27 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ...because they're like in the town next to me
Dec 23, 2019 11:27 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: or in the same town
Dec 23, 2019 11:27 AM - kenenthk: Family should be the number one target on hitman.onion
Dec 23, 2019 11:28 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: lol
Dec 23, 2019 11:28 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the shoutbox has turned into another version of IRC, change my mind
Dec 23, 2019 11:28 AM - kenenthk: No one gives enough of a fuck to
Dec 23, 2019 11:29 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: true
Dec 23, 2019 11:29 AM - kenenthk: Do what your grandfather could not
Dec 23, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get an erection?
Dec 23, 2019 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: bang your grandma?
Dec 23, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 23, 2019 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: but trash you don't even use irc
Dec 23, 2019 2:18 PM - cimo95: lol
Dec 23, 2019 4:21 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I used it a few times
Dec 23, 2019 5:40 PM - Chary: Shout box is just IRC but better
Dec 23, 2019 6:13 PM - Veho: It's IRC but without the bots or the actions, and with archiving.
Dec 23, 2019 6:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shoutbox is just discord, but not better. 
Dec 23, 2019 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: so basically it's not irc Veho
Dec 23, 2019 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Trash joining, saying "hi" and leaving does not count
Dec 23, 2019 6:22 PM - Veho: THAT'S THE JOKE, TRJ
Dec 23, 2019 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure he got that bit
Dec 23, 2019 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's a piss poor joke 
Dec 23, 2019 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't use irc so you wouldn't understand
Dec 23, 2019 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: the endless stream of people doing that is so annoying
Dec 23, 2019 6:45 PM - Veho: I used to use IRC but then I said "hi" and left.
Dec 23, 2019 6:47 PM - Veho: I was active on GBAtemp's IRC for a bit but got bored.
Dec 23, 2019 7:44 PM - Flame: someone post like every 2 days on most IRC
Dec 23, 2019 7:44 PM - Flame: if you are lucky
Dec 23, 2019 7:47 PM - Flame: IRC is dead
Dec 23, 2019 7:47 PM - Flame: long live Shitbox
Dec 23, 2019 8:27 PM - Veho: >inb4p1ng
Dec 23, 2019 8:30 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: All I have to type is "is anyone still here" and someone repies 'no' in IRC
Dec 23, 2019 8:30 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and there we go, IRC is alive again
Dec 23, 2019 8:34 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I know, we shouldn't be bullying children outside of GBAtemp, and I know this is GerbilSoft's joke, but...
Dec 23, 2019 8:34 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Today's GBAtemp: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-was-wondering-if-it-would-be-possible-to-make-a-3ds-emulator-for-a-ps2.554787/
Dec 23, 2019 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: not long enough to understand
Dec 23, 2019 9:12 PM - Veho: TRJ, the gatekeeper of IRC 
Dec 23, 2019 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: iirc is better lol
Dec 23, 2019 10:16 PM - Flame: iirc iirc is International Integrated Reporting Council not IRC the Internet Relay Chat
Dec 23, 2019 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 23, 2019 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suppose so, i'm the guy that always greets the noobs at the gate
Dec 23, 2019 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: open the gate and they turn around and walk away
Dec 23, 2019 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a bad analogy
Dec 24, 2019 12:54 AM - LuigiXHero: Why is the third picture that of a hack or fanart?
Dec 24, 2019 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eIXUHP2.jpg
Dec 24, 2019 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Xzd5IER.jpg
Dec 24, 2019 1:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: tom approves
Dec 24, 2019 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eq9VR5l


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 25, 2019)

Dec 24, 2019 4:39 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/V8KGq4w.jpg got myself a birthday gift
Dec 24, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/local/crime/article238672418.html
Dec 24, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What!
Dec 24, 2019 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yyeeaahh!!!
Dec 24, 2019 4:57 AM - kenenthk: What a shock
Dec 24, 2019 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9293/wd-red-14tb-nas-hard-drive-review/index.html
Dec 24, 2019 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like 6 of these
Dec 24, 2019 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But 500 bucks each 
Dec 24, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 million hours before failure damn and 180TBs a year writes
Dec 24, 2019 5:19 AM - kenenthk: 8tb drives are 150
Dec 24, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I was looking at a WD Red 6TB was like 130
Dec 24, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about it for a project I'm working out the details in my head now...
Dec 24, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Need a nasty for your midgit porn?
Dec 24, 2019 5:24 AM - kenenthk: Nas
Dec 24, 2019 5:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/HeO-C8eOAN4 this looks good
Dec 24, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I'm going to attempt to create a "6TB" emulation master collection kind of a top 200 of all the systems
Dec 24, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some systems might have way more than 200 but will be adjusted as I see fit lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might do like around 450 on SNES
Dec 24, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zero sports zero Barbie and a lot of other stuff trimmed off
Dec 24, 2019 5:28 AM - kenenthk: Just put a 2tb drive in your xbox
Dec 24, 2019 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Cut the crap collection" or something name lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Make sure LJN games are pinned at the top
Dec 24, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk my Xbox has a 500GB drive in it with Ninja Massive and a bunch of games 
Dec 24, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: I also have a 500tb drive
Dec 24, 2019 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol LJN made 1 or 2 good games
Dec 24, 2019 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Gb
Dec 24, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jaws on the NES I'll fight anyone who says it's bad lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:30 AM - kenenthk: Beetlejuice?
Dec 24, 2019 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh that one was pretty bad imo lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:31 AM - kenenthk: Jekyll and hydem
Dec 24, 2019 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Terminator games by LJN can just be destroyed and no loss will be suffered
Dec 24, 2019 5:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/23/21035567/t-mobile-merger-documents-sprint-comcast-merger-assessment tom wont like this
Dec 24, 2019 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Most LJN games should be considered toxic waste lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sprint and Comcast? That's like reverse Reese's peanut butter cups.... You got your shit in my vomit!!!
Dec 24, 2019 5:34 AM - kenenthk: That's like gain iij ng 100 pounds in a night
Dec 24, 2019 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of when AOL was bought by what ever lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Fucking sprint just charged me $105 after I already closed my account
Dec 24, 2019 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you will be fighting that for eternity
Dec 24, 2019 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They will spend 2,000 dollars in paper sending you that bill and pay hundreds of dollars paying poeple to track you down
Dec 24, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My mother in law used to laugh at them she deliberately shorted them like 2 bucks and probably cost the company thousands
Dec 24, 2019 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be some sort of billing sanity check like "if cost to collect is greater than money owed forget it"
Dec 24, 2019 5:40 AM - kenenthk: This four loko gold is good though helps me fuel the fire
Dec 24, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm drinking a Lemon Drop Bang
Dec 24, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Helps me stay awake at night here lol
Dec 24, 2019 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Super Creatine"
Dec 24, 2019 5:41 AM - kenenthk: I'd rather give my money to a spam caller instead of sprint
Dec 24, 2019 6:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/explaining-borderlands-series-to-new-players.554821/
Dec 24, 2019 6:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 24, 2019 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sure sprint spam call too
Dec 24, 2019 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yVUfblP
Dec 24, 2019 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol i like the candy pills "includes side effects"
Dec 24, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the funeral kazoo
Dec 24, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: is this rael?
Dec 24, 2019 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: real*
Dec 24, 2019 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: this one is for you psi https://66.media.tumblr.com/2414306c5a01826cd87031d849e9625a/3e873196ee4258ae-d4/s500x750/aff191052649cf5516c75df5b334bd46fe13e640.jpg
Dec 24, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them might be but others I'm almost sure are fake... Lol
Dec 24, 2019 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the apple thing I have heard of but the rest no lol
Dec 24, 2019 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean you don't want to smoke weed out of tony?
Dec 24, 2019 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 24, 2019 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BrAbMH9
Dec 24, 2019 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi im sure the toys are real i mean i feel like the packaging is heavily edited though
Dec 24, 2019 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Dec 24, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nationalfile.com/doctor-burger-kings-impossible-burger-has-18-million-times-more-estrogen-than-regular-whopper/amp/
Dec 24, 2019 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn vegans going to grow a vagina and they already have one grow a second one
Dec 24, 2019 1:42 PM - Flame: merry easter psionic
Dec 24, 2019 1:47 PM - Veho: Le soy meme.
Dec 24, 2019 1:48 PM - IncredulousP: 0/10 horrible pseudoscience article
Dec 24, 2019 1:48 PM - Veho: "Just six glasses of soy milk per day has enough estrogen to grow boobs on a male."
Dec 24, 2019 1:48 PM - Veho: So it's satire.
Dec 24, 2019 1:48 PM - Veho: That's a relief.
Dec 24, 2019 1:49 PM - IncredulousP: hard to tell in this day and age :/
Dec 24, 2019 1:50 PM - IncredulousP: It says the protein isn't animal protein (no shit) then explains that there are multiple amino acids (unrelated). doesn't even say how the veggie-based protein from the burger is different
Dec 24, 2019 1:56 PM - Castell: hello chat does anyone know anything about cfw troubleshooting?
Dec 24, 2019 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
Dec 24, 2019 2:10 PM - Veho: People have a hard-on for "complete" protein which means it has all the essential amino acids, and very few plant based proteins have all the essentials in a single molecule, so they're not "complete."
Dec 24, 2019 2:11 PM - Veho: What they fail to understand is that if you eat more than one species of plant, you get all the essential amino acids, just not in one single source.
Dec 24, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wash my hair with complete essential amino acids
Dec 24, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just eat what ever, sometimes I am almost vegan sometimes I am meatitarian lol
Dec 24, 2019 2:14 PM - Veho: My diet is horribly unbalanced lately, and I have food cravings which means I'm lacking something or other.
Dec 24, 2019 2:16 PM - Veho: BRB, raiding the fridge.
Dec 24, 2019 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 24, 2019 2:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AkAqoet.png
Dec 24, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's low fat...
Dec 24, 2019 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feel the pounds just melt away lol
Dec 24, 2019 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ice food the latest low calorie fad diet?
Dec 24, 2019 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll have the shaved ice ham with the slush gravy and the icecicle carots
Dec 24, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: I mean it's zero calories but fills you up...
Dec 24, 2019 2:37 PM - Veho: And heating that shit to body temperature burns calories...
Dec 24, 2019 3:01 PM - Ryccardo: I have FAST6191 post liking addiction
Dec 24, 2019 3:02 PM - Sicklyboy: sup fam
Dec 24, 2019 3:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e6YnDld.mp4
Dec 24, 2019 3:02 PM - Veho: Hey Sickly.
Dec 24, 2019 3:03 PM - Veho: How are you?
Dec 24, 2019 3:04 PM - Sicklyboy: Veho!  Not too bad.  Tired, at work, bored, waiting for work to end.  Ought to be a half day today due to Christmas.
Dec 24, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: Well that's something at least.
Dec 24, 2019 3:07 PM - Veho: I'm working until 11PM today.
Dec 24, 2019 3:08 PM - Veho: I'm working from home because my wife can't handle the kids on her own, so now I get to be home, yell at my older daughter when she misbehaves, and then refuse to play with her because I'm "working".
Dec 24, 2019 3:11 PM - Veho: Father of the year.
Dec 24, 2019 3:27 PM - Sicklyboy: Sounds like you've got your work cut out for you hahaha
Dec 24, 2019 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think technically I could have the day off if I wanted, with no decrease in pay
Dec 24, 2019 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I'd have a ton of shit to do on Thursday after Christmas, so I just work anyways
Dec 24, 2019 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: While tending to the needs of Tom Bombababby lol
Dec 24, 2019 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Merry Christmas to all
Dec 24, 2019 5:13 PM - IncredulousP: no u
Dec 24, 2019 5:52 PM - Sicklyboy: I just got promoted to a salary position but I don't know if I'm still hourly or if I'm salaried now, and at this point I'm afraid to ask.  So I'm just... here.
Dec 24, 2019 6:15 PM - p1ngpong: Christmas Eve
Dec 24, 2019 6:16 PM - p1ngpong: Should I give the forum the ultimate gift and purge all of the switch owners?
Dec 24, 2019 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 24, 2019 6:20 PM - p1ngpong: kill all the switch owners before jesus' birthday!
Dec 24, 2019 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: pls Santa p1ng
Dec 24, 2019 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban them all
Dec 24, 2019 6:22 PM - p1ngpong: they should at least be sterilised so their seed is sread no further
Dec 24, 2019 6:22 PM - p1ngpong: not that it goes much further than a tissue in their bedroom 
Dec 24, 2019 6:22 PM - p1ngpong: 
Dec 24, 2019 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Please p1ng, Switch owners are like 10
Dec 24, 2019 6:42 PM - kenenthk: I learned a big life lesson dont mix liquor and taco bell
Dec 24, 2019 6:44 PM - Veho: Don't lick'er bell.
Dec 24, 2019 6:47 PM - kenenthk: You should lick her bell but not eat it
Dec 24, 2019 6:48 PM - kenenthk: That's why men have high sodium levels
Dec 24, 2019 6:50 PM - Sicklyboy: pls purge me daddy
Dec 24, 2019 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Just saw an article about a woman dying at amazon then google removes it after refresh
Dec 24, 2019 6:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/24/21036427/star-wars-disney-rise-of-skywalker-singapore-kiss-ban
Dec 24, 2019 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dying at Amazon? The rainforest?
Dec 24, 2019 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wow didn't realize Singapore was so behind the times
Dec 24, 2019 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Singapore does not recognize same-sex marriage; sex between men is illegal and punishable by law.
Dec 24, 2019 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: wtf
Dec 24, 2019 7:23 PM - Ryccardo: less illegal than owning chewing gum, probably
Dec 24, 2019 7:23 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/9iwjETf.jpg
Dec 24, 2019 7:30 PM - Veho: You can get a special permission to chew gum in Singapore. You can't get a permission for same-sex marriage. So I guess that's more illegal.
Dec 24, 2019 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ryccardo owning chewing gum is not illegal
Dec 24, 2019 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's just illegal to sell or buy
Dec 24, 2019 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: And illegal to spit on the street
Dec 24, 2019 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's also illegal to bring durian on the subway
Dec 24, 2019 7:32 PM - kenenthk: That law I agree with
Dec 24, 2019 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Why?
Dec 24, 2019 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Give me one good reason people shouldn't be allowed to do whatever they want in their own homes as long as they're not hurting anyone
Dec 24, 2019 7:39 PM - kenenthk: I was talking about the durian law
Dec 24, 2019 7:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4xoBQHp.png
Dec 24, 2019 8:02 PM - kenenthk: It wasnt flordia?
Dec 24, 2019 8:02 PM - Veho: It wan't Flordia.
Dec 24, 2019 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Well it's still the south so just about the same
Dec 24, 2019 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sStqxht
Dec 24, 2019 8:57 PM - kenenthk: https://home.woot.com/offers/full-body-pillow-c-shaped-or-u-shaped-8?ref=mwj_cd_deal_12 who need a bed
Dec 24, 2019 8:58 PM - Veho: Pregnant women, apparently.
Dec 24, 2019 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Nah they need abortion
Dec 24, 2019 9:00 PM - kenenthk: And yes I wish I was an abortion baby
Dec 24, 2019 9:13 PM - T-hug: Twas the night of Christmas eve..
Dec 24, 2019 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Where parents go broke the following week
Dec 24, 2019 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All through the house not a creature was stirring not even a louse
Dec 24, 2019 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crab infestation the special soap carefully laid
Dec 24, 2019 9:30 PM - Veho: The plural of mouse is mice. The plural of louse is lice. So the singular of dice is douse?
Dec 24, 2019 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Answer my pm psi you dick
Dec 24, 2019 9:46 PM - Veho: Answer his PM Psy you duck
Dec 24, 2019 9:48 PM - kenenthk: I do think of psyduck  when psis around
Dec 24, 2019 9:49 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/f4c5wxGbivY
Dec 24, 2019 9:53 PM - kenenthk: K hunger
Dec 24, 2019 10:35 PM - AsPika2219: merry christmas! ho ho ho ho ho ho
Dec 24, 2019 10:36 PM - kenenthk: It's still the 24th
Dec 24, 2019 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4gp0G26ZR4&feature=em-uploademail
Dec 24, 2019 11:28 PM - kenenthk: My friend thinks hes black now cause he got beats ear buds which I had to remind him they sold out to apple
Dec 24, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMye4PLQvNc
Dec 25, 2019 12:45 AM - kenenthk: Snoop dogs in the new Adam's family always knew fester was high
Dec 25, 2019 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Cool att just gave me 300mbps for 50 a month with unlimited data cap when I was paying 60 for 100
Dec 25, 2019 1:10 AM - SeattleCoffee: Hi im Jake i joined today
Dec 25, 2019 1:11 AM - SeattleCoffee: i need help with my ps vita i tryed to do a SD to Vita hack via game card but i think my converter is broken from e-bay or i did the config wrong, i have a Jap 2000 model i anyone else has a hacked vita 2000 can i see how you did your config
Dec 25, 2019 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Try asking here https://gbatemp.net/ask/sony-psvita-questions/


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 26, 2019)

Dec 25, 2019 4:43 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/GYUUpWlcliw god $13p for a frying pan
Dec 25, 2019 5:52 AM - ivoyko: someone have a PS3 3000-30004?
Dec 25, 2019 5:52 AM - ivoyko: 3004*
Dec 25, 2019 5:59 AM - Ericthegreat: How is Jake/Seattle coffee able to see the chat bix
Dec 25, 2019 5:59 AM - Ericthegreat: Box
Dec 25, 2019 5:59 AM - Ericthegreat: What happened to the post restriction?
Dec 25, 2019 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they lifted that or something is broke or he spammed a bunch of threads
Dec 25, 2019 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-woman-mexico-food-cart-operator.amp
Dec 25, 2019 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Why do people give a crap about post counts so damn much
Dec 25, 2019 6:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-7825661/Kim-Kardashian-gifts-North-six-65-625-Michael-Jackson-jacket-won-auction.html
Dec 25, 2019 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15258/western-digital-samples-20-tb-eamr-hdds
Dec 25, 2019 6:39 AM - kenenthk: https://pl.factoryoutletstore.com/details/664679/plantronics-backbeat-pro-2.html?category_id=20156&catalogitemid=597646 I'm tempted
Dec 25, 2019 6:49 AM - T-hug: Merry Xmas GBAtemp!
Dec 25, 2019 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You too T-Hug 
Dec 25, 2019 6:51 AM - T-hug: I got Pokemon Sword ^___^
Dec 25, 2019 6:51 AM - T-hug: And a baby yoda picture
Dec 25, 2019 6:51 AM - T-hug: =)
Dec 25, 2019 6:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: EGGNOG TIME 
Dec 25, 2019 7:01 AM - Ericthegreat: 
Dec 25, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got that Master Chief collection on steam
Dec 25, 2019 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that was pretty awesome
Dec 25, 2019 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I might get to go home at 7 in less than 5 hours I thought I was going to be working 16 hours lol
Dec 25, 2019 7:25 AM - kenenthk: It's my birthday
Dec 25, 2019 7:29 AM - Veho: ken is the Savior.
Dec 25, 2019 7:31 AM - kenenthk: No I'm the fallen angel you asshole 
Dec 25, 2019 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shut up and turn my water to wine lol
Dec 25, 2019 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus would be like massively popular at parties
Dec 25, 2019 7:37 AM - Veho: Middle aged housewife parties maybe. Who drinks wine these days?  ;o;
Dec 25, 2019 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Well uremum
Dec 25, 2019 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe wine was his level 1 power.... Level 2 could be like whiskey or something
Dec 25, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus as a class in DnD lol
Dec 25, 2019 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Level 5 counjour weed 3 times a day
Dec 25, 2019 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Level 2 would be four loko
Dec 25, 2019 7:42 AM - Veho: Gold, frankincense and DANK KUSH
Dec 25, 2019 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 25, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The free hooker perk would be alright lol
Dec 25, 2019 7:43 AM - kenenthk: All I want for my birthday is psis username to be psyduck
Dec 25, 2019 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Psyduck Rambo
Dec 25, 2019 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trout man I'm coming for you
Dec 25, 2019 7:44 AM - kenenthk: Psionic psyduck
Dec 25, 2019 8:26 AM - Veho: It's selfie day on imgur. Meaning it's even more shit than usual.
Dec 25, 2019 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Let's hope gamerzmum uploads a selfie so we can have some serious meme creations
Dec 25, 2019 8:40 AM - Veho: There's not enough room on the front page.
Dec 25, 2019 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Luls
Dec 25, 2019 11:45 AM - Flame: Dear Santa, I can explain.....
Dec 25, 2019 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made the naughty list twice
Dec 25, 2019 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LTMeM10
Dec 25, 2019 5:14 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am Holiday Lilith
Dec 25, 2019 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgKoADEaW9I&app=desktop
Dec 25, 2019 9:27 PM - ecchilada: gotta pee
Dec 25, 2019 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 25, 2019 10:26 PM - Joe88: another christmas done, time to relax for a bit
Dec 25, 2019 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, some shady shit going down at my house apparently. Like literally 10 minutes before we got home, some person showed up at our house, dropped off a package that's definitely not for me, and then left
Dec 25, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had some Airpod knockoffs, some other pair of bluetooth headphones, a shitty mini bluetooth speaker, and thermal socks in it?
Dec 25, 2019 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea who it was, either, my camera decided not to record them getting out of their vehicle, just them showing up and then leaving 45 seconds later
Dec 25, 2019 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The address on the box is for like...a Linen fundraiser company??
Dec 25, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL, apparently it was from my wife's dad 
Dec 25, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't bother telling us lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:30 PM - Flame: you must hate the stuff your father in law got for you.
Dec 25, 2019 11:30 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Dec 25, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The non-knockoff bluetooth headphones would be nice if I didn't already own a nicer pair lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I really like the charging case for them, has an LED screen that shows you the charge level which is nice lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:32 PM - kenenthk: Order legit ones and say that's what you got in the mail?
Dec 25, 2019 11:32 PM - Flame: Airpod knockoffs???
Dec 25, 2019 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Bluetooth-Sensitivity-Cancellation-Microphone/dp/B081ZXBVV3/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=i12+tws&qid=1577316797&sr=8-2 < These 
Dec 25, 2019 11:36 PM - kenenthk: I rem a guy at work claiming to make more money then all of us and he'd have knock off airpods
Dec 25, 2019 11:37 PM - Flame: those are bad and he should feel bad
Dec 25, 2019 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ukoneplus.com/f5014-mini-bluetooth-speaker-jeremy-4w-300mah-with-tws-function-amp-handsfree-blue?sort=p.model&order=DESC < This is the shitty speaker
Dec 25, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Leoie-Wireless-Bluetooth-Resistant-Headphone/dp/B082F7D6H2?th=1 < These are the other bluetooth headphones lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:38 PM - Flame: does your father in law hate you guys
Dec 25, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So all super fucking cheapo stuff 
Dec 25, 2019 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Lol 300mah might get you through one entire album
Dec 25, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, he's buying us a super expensive car seat for babby lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I wasn't like...expecting anything else
Dec 25, 2019 11:39 PM - Flame: na im joking.
Dec 25, 2019 11:40 PM - Flame: if he cares about baby the rest is a plus
Dec 25, 2019 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We did get a random fucking box of stuff a couple years ago, too, which I why I figured that was what it would be again lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had like fishing shit in it, a bunch of pajamas for kids, and a crepe maker lol
Dec 25, 2019 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Tell him just to ship liquidation mystery boxes next time
Dec 26, 2019 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did someone say cheap Chinese knockoff???
Dec 26, 2019 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Though hast summoned me!!
Dec 26, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, for being $11 those bluetooth headphones are actually pretty half decent lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, they sound better than shitty $20 wired earphones I think
Dec 26, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that that's like...an accomplishment or anything
Dec 26, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:10 AM - kenenthk: I bought some once and one of them came already broken
Dec 26, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the slave labor in China has upped their game lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: They were so easy to break the power button popped out
Dec 26, 2019 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If someone told me they were like $50, I'd probably believe them lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably are at Walmart
Dec 26, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon is amazing
Dec 26, 2019 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Some onn products are half decent
Dec 26, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't even show up at Walmartl ol
Dec 26, 2019 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At least not these particular shitty ones
Dec 26, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Walmart is probably avoiding products that are on Amazon
Dec 26, 2019 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poeple can't compare prices if you don't carry the same product *points at head*
Dec 26, 2019 12:14 AM - kenenthk: FedEx is probably dangling onto walmart anymore
Dec 26, 2019 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peeing on your house and raping your dog
Dec 26, 2019 12:16 AM - kenenthk: That's rockstar burgers
Dec 26, 2019 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Hide yo wife hide yo dog?
Dec 26, 2019 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Cause they raping everybody out there
Dec 26, 2019 12:18 AM - AsPika2219: Today (Dec 26) was annular solar eclipse (ring of fire)! 
Dec 26, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gearpatrol.com/2019/12/24/best-recipes-cast-iron-skillet/
Dec 26, 2019 12:19 AM - kenenthk: I wanna get a cast iron skillet but I got a George foreman so fuck it
Dec 26, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Half of those things are things I would probably just make in something else lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:21 AM - kenenthk: Lodge L10SKL Cast Iron Dual Handle Pan, 12 inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0714CXBTF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_c0.aEbSKTJQ0T
Dec 26, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like grilled cheese? Why the fuck would I bother using a cast iron skillet for that? lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:22 AM - kenenthk: That would be good for oven baked chicken
Dec 26, 2019 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mac n Cheese? Fuck off with that lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:23 AM - kenenthk: A microwave and a foreman grill is all a man needs in their soon to be 30s 
Dec 26, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna try a slow cooker mac n cheese for dinner at some point this week
Dec 26, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Saw the recipe, sounded really good lol
Dec 26, 2019 12:24 AM - kenenthk: A store sells a really good baked crab meat mac n cheese and bacon pieces I use to get
Dec 26, 2019 12:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bose-Frames-Bluetooth-Audio-Sunglasses-Alto-M-L/127279316 lol $200 earbud sunglasses
Dec 26, 2019 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Deep dish pizza in a cast iron pan is fucking amazing
Dec 26, 2019 12:58 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2019/12/24/f-k-off-new-yorkers-react-to-being-named-rudest-city-in-america/amp/ maybe deep down I'm a new yorker
Dec 26, 2019 1:48 AM - Joe88: decent xmas, several gift cards for $200, some clothes, and some other small things
Dec 26, 2019 1:49 AM - Joe88: and bought myself a new gpu
Dec 26, 2019 1:50 AM - Joe88: good thing I didnt buy that dslr
Dec 26, 2019 2:14 AM - lcie nimbus: Body spray from my sis, ornamental knife (and a useable one), bunch of axe body spray (someone trying to send me a message)
Dec 26, 2019 2:14 AM - lcie nimbus: and assorted other stuff
Dec 26, 2019 2:14 AM - lcie nimbus: twas a good haul
Dec 26, 2019 2:39 AM - MicmasH_W: discord is great for casual chatter yeah
Dec 26, 2019 2:39 AM - MicmasH_W: but it
Dec 26, 2019 2:39 AM - MicmasH_W: it's also perfect for pouring out your soul to people on
Dec 26, 2019 2:42 AM - kenenthk: You spend too much time around gamerzmum also?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 27, 2019)

Dec 26, 2019 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is a high quality woman
Dec 26, 2019 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thekitchn.com/what-is-figgy-pudding-22972877?amp=1
Dec 26, 2019 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07D5V2ZXD/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
Dec 26, 2019 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a few of these lol
Dec 26, 2019 5:49 AM - Joe88: I only have 100GB or so left on my 8TB ext, im going to have to finally install the 14TB
Dec 26, 2019 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like a little over 6TB in my machine and it's just not enough 
Dec 26, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe have you ever taken one of those external drives apart and used it internal?
Dec 26, 2019 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kind of curious to do it... Lol
Dec 26, 2019 6:10 AM - kenenthk: I'm amazed my mom actually got me something
Dec 26, 2019 6:11 AM - kenenthk: https://www.copperchef.com/5-piece-11-inch-xl-casserole-deep-pan-cookware-sets.html I actually have been wanting one
Dec 26, 2019 6:58 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/r3JQ4C6P1nk psi be doing tour of his home again
Dec 26, 2019 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get the top bunk Everytime shank anyone doing time.
Dec 26, 2019 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you should do some time then come up with some prison rhymes for those hard times
Dec 26, 2019 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rap about gang rape and jelly being nothing but grape or something lol
Dec 26, 2019 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2019/12/25/chuwi-herobox-mini-pc-will-soon-launch-on-amazon-for-about-200/?amp
Dec 26, 2019 8:49 AM - kenenthk: But I'm already dating your daughter I hear enough prison stories
Dec 26, 2019 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you be getting traded for tooth paste 
Dec 26, 2019 9:01 AM - kenenthk: I take a go at gamerzmum then I gotta come home to your daughter my life is shit
Dec 26, 2019 9:02 AM - kenenthk: https://www.wish.com/m/c/5cf2c0ea1d8cd82611e38e94?hide_login_modal=true&from_ad=goog_shopping&_display_country_code=US&_force_currency_code=USD&pid=googleadwords_int&c=%7BcampaignId%7D&ad_cid=5cf2c0ea1d8cd82611e38e94&ad_cc=US&ad_curr=USD&ad_price=14.00&campaign_id=6948791183&gclid=Cj0KCQiA0ZHwBRCRARIsAK0Tr-p5eqCVcuY4dnrLvGjuxndy1LWiogSDnpMuG8Ogd7X3FTmdBmgnsU0aAiSwEALw_wcB I bet this arrives smashe
Dec 26, 2019 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just order from AliExpress
Dec 26, 2019 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Looks easy as hell to replace gonna keep an eye out on smashed vitas
Dec 26, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vita is a terrible investment...
Dec 26, 2019 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a PSP  lol
Dec 26, 2019 9:42 AM - kenenthk: I just wanna play snake eater without looking in one direction
Dec 26, 2019 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that one the 3DS? I know there is a Metal Gear on it but hell if I can remember what one lol
Dec 26, 2019 9:57 AM - kenenthk: There was a hd collections on vita that's the main reason I bought one like 5 years ago
Dec 26, 2019 9:58 AM - kenenthk: I maybe getting a ps3 for 35 on offerup
Dec 26, 2019 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can do that hack on it?
Dec 26, 2019 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Vents look gunked up as shit I dont get how people manage that
Dec 26, 2019 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dogs and cigarette smoke usually
Dec 26, 2019 10:00 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/2LsG1ay.jpg
Dec 26, 2019 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Looks like smoke and dust
Dec 26, 2019 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cleaned a couple of PCs like that one time.... Thought I would vomit
Dec 26, 2019 10:01 AM - kenenthk: Looks like it's from the hood also I may find drugs inside it
Dec 26, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That yellow tinge is probably Frome smoje
Dec 26, 2019 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cocaine baby
Dec 26, 2019 10:02 AM - kenenthk: Nothing vodka and a toothbrush cant fix
Dec 26, 2019 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Dec 26, 2019 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If the be drive is bad you can't marry it to a new one
Dec 26, 2019 10:03 AM - kenenthk: I did have a psychiatrist recommend weed before
Dec 26, 2019 10:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/9ydHeRUQHEA
Dec 26, 2019 12:08 PM - kenenthk: I started watching titanic 2 and got excited when I saw van dyke only to to learn it's just his shitty actor of a grandsom
Dec 26, 2019 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Knives.Out.2019.DVDScr.XVID.AC3.HQ.Hive-CM8
Dec 26, 2019 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Titanic 2 is like everything the first movie shouldnt have been
Dec 26, 2019 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Titanic 3 is the best... in that one they turn the Titanic into a sub and use it to attack icebergs lol
Dec 26, 2019 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Titanic 3: The Revenge!!! This time global warming has an friend!
Dec 26, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: The main plot o f 2 was global warming
Dec 26, 2019 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 26, 2019 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Seriously guy gives girl only scuba suit guy drowns like come up with something better there wasn't even a sex scene
Dec 26, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol should have been at least 2
Dec 26, 2019 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: sex scenes that is
Dec 26, 2019 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe have the guy drown but get an erection so she says "Ahhh why not...." lol
Dec 26, 2019 2:27 PM - Veho: THERE WAS ENOUGH AIR IN THAT TANK FOR BOTH OF YOU ROSE
Dec 26, 2019 4:45 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Why did the tutorial section become garbage all of a sudden
Dec 26, 2019 4:45 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: there's 2 regular shitty posts and there's 1 shittified version of 3ds.cfw.guide
Dec 26, 2019 6:11 PM - Chary: wut
Dec 26, 2019 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I got socks for christmas.
Dec 26, 2019 6:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is this some kind of meme? 
Dec 26, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2_SZ4tfLns
Dec 26, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/desZqox.mp4
Dec 26, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2oH8rol.jpg
Dec 26, 2019 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ajgna00.jpg
Dec 26, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/efmdoc/twilight_menu_1120_christmas_release/
Dec 26, 2019 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yelp.com/biz/famous-sals-pizza-and-italian-eatery-hudson-3
Dec 26, 2019 8:20 PM - Flame: why did you post the yelp link psionic??
Dec 26, 2019 9:01 PM - Ericthegreat: Well we all know where to camp out to find psi one day
Dec 26, 2019 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it looks good...
Dec 26, 2019 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be dinner... maybe lol
Dec 26, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/N49zNdL
Dec 26, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sTJBHas.jpg
Dec 26, 2019 10:09 PM - Joe88: new card is on the way https://i.imgur.com/UPZAsaY.png
Dec 26, 2019 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Dec 26, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAiyO8oEG4E
Dec 27, 2019 12:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.dexerto.com/entertainment/streamer-claims-she-cant-get-banned-receives-swift-ban-for-violation-1304168


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dec 27, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn ER is almost standing room only
Dec 27, 2019 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another glorious 8 hours at the hospital
Dec 27, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://hs.sunstarems.com/units.html
Dec 27, 2019 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We must be on divert only one in bound ambulance
Dec 27, 2019 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/1iYhFJ2
Dec 27, 2019 4:34 AM - kenenthk: In flordia men with gator bites tonight?
Dec 27, 2019 4:34 AM - kenenthk: Any
Dec 27, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RlilUNR
Dec 27, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh but just had a guy with a gun try to come in and some one who almost managed to chop their hand off
Dec 27, 2019 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bled all over my table....
Dec 27, 2019 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Cant wait tell flordia news updates
Dec 27, 2019 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Christmeth time is here...
Dec 27, 2019 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you worked environmental come clean up this blood lol
Dec 27, 2019 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making me all thirsty and stuff lol
Dec 27, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a new knife maybe lol if he bleeds out I'm keeping his gerner
Dec 27, 2019 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gerber even
Dec 27, 2019 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/RlilUNR
Dec 27, 2019 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ezHtJfj
Dec 27, 2019 5:52 AM - kenenthk: Evs isnt technically supposed to clean bodily fluids that's for the nurses
Dec 27, 2019 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Taco bell brought back their stacked tacos
Dec 27, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Must be fun night lol
Dec 27, 2019 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gun even
Dec 27, 2019 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also kenenthk your probably right but for some reason here they send environmental to do it
Dec 27, 2019 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear the next person that bleeds on my equipment I am going to taser
Dec 27, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice two more ambulances....
Dec 27, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://hs.sunstarems.com/units.html
Dec 27, 2019 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eye injury and a syncopy
Dec 27, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some guy just came in face stabbed. At least he has a towel
Dec 27, 2019 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My life rules lol
Dec 27, 2019 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/NPR2N0k
Dec 27, 2019 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/mMXoon5
Dec 27, 2019 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Are they all hispanic?
Dec 27, 2019 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/HnCx97A
Dec 27, 2019 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk maybe? Here I'm FL so many races and mixed poeple its tough to tell
Dec 27, 2019 8:23 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fLF53T4eHWY Never knew you could use the box to get on the conveyer belts
Dec 27, 2019 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 27, 2019 9:05 AM - kenenthk: And apparently raiden wants to rape emma
Dec 27, 2019 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: If anyone else rents Comcast modem, there's a xb7 with wifi 6 coming soon
Dec 27, 2019 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: It's white....
Dec 27, 2019 11:16 AM - Ericthegreat: Talked to customer service, seems I'm getting one early, I made a post about it
Dec 27, 2019 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Whoopie
Dec 27, 2019 1:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cdOpQ8Y.png
Dec 27, 2019 4:34 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Today's GBAtemp: https://gbatemp.net/threads/is-it-ok-to-download-wads-from-internet-since-wii-shop-channel-is-closed.554994/
Dec 27, 2019 4:35 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: > is it ok if I upload wads
Dec 27, 2019 4:36 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: an entire archive already exists, you cumnut, it's called [This message was deleted by a GBAtemp moderator. Reason: Warez
Dec 27, 2019 4:48 PM - Flame: huh?
Dec 27, 2019 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, heatsink for the xboner came in, now I just need to pick that up sometime tomorrow and I'll have a working Xboner for $50 
Dec 27, 2019 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The heatsink is pretty decent, too, for a console. Nice hefty low profile thing
Dec 27, 2019 4:56 PM - Flame: i have a xboner  for your xboner
Dec 27, 2019 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: hagaay.webm
Dec 27, 2019 5:04 PM - guitarheroknight: Merry Christmas guys! 
Dec 27, 2019 6:07 PM - Flame: ill buy the Xbone of you. for tree fidy or $3.50 if you will
Dec 27, 2019 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 27, 2019 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is the one I'm "keeping" for sure for my console collection
Dec 27, 2019 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I really hope the issue with it is as simple as a dead fan, supposedly it boots up for like 10-15 minutes before getting a message about overheating then shutting off
Dec 27, 2019 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would suck if it's a bigger problem, like fucky Mobo or something
Dec 27, 2019 6:24 PM - Flame: 
Dec 27, 2019 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to figure out lunch... lol
Dec 27, 2019 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chilli's might be the winner  lol
Dec 27, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/n08lhczn90741.jpg
Dec 27, 2019 7:55 PM - Flame: yum. you going to eat that for lunch?
Dec 27, 2019 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I want those south western egg rolls
Dec 27, 2019 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9KCSwA2 Well looks like I'm moving to California
Dec 27, 2019 8:03 PM - Flame: wtf is wrong with hungary?
Dec 27, 2019 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 27, 2019 8:04 PM - Flame: ist like porn the only thing they can do?
Dec 27, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought they had like good food too?
Dec 27, 2019 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean they named it Hungry so maybe not...
Dec 27, 2019 8:33 PM - Veho: They are called "hungry", not "indiscriminate".
Dec 27, 2019 9:37 PM - Kirsty: Anybody help me with my switch who is not rude and I will follow instructions
Dec 27, 2019 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, we're all rude here in the shitbox.
Dec 27, 2019 9:45 PM - Veho: Yeah this is more of a place to talk shit and post memes.
Dec 27, 2019 9:45 PM - Veho: Or talk in memes and post shit.
Dec 27, 2019 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uJG256b
Dec 27, 2019 9:56 PM - Veho: y tho?
Dec 27, 2019 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why, to further you on to death of course
Dec 27, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 27, 2019 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see an Italian version working.... like a giant cheese stick with the marinara inside....
Dec 27, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Italian egg roll of sorts lol
Dec 27, 2019 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNlsTIlDvZw
Dec 27, 2019 11:05 PM - cearp: merry christmas everyone
Dec 27, 2019 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Well my phones battery is about dead I think keeps saying fast charging takes 28+ hours
Dec 27, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm is it one of those 500,000mAh batteries?
Dec 27, 2019 11:37 PM - Flame: @cearp and a happy new year
Dec 27, 2019 11:42 PM - Ericthegreat: Hey Tom, if your still around, did you see my post about the new Xfinity modem?
Dec 27, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh. Still not worth wasting money on their garbage modems, even if it is 802.11ax
Dec 27, 2019 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can still just buy an AX router that'd end up being cheaper than their modem monthly costs
Dec 27, 2019 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Get our awesome fast speeds with at least one power reset per day!
Dec 28, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently tplink has a shitty ax router for $70 
Dec 28, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 1500mbps, but hey it's still ax lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:02 AM - kenenthk: I just got upgraded with att for 350mbps and I'm paying $10 less
Dec 28, 2019 12:04 AM - kenenthk: So I was paying 60 for 100
Dec 28, 2019 12:14 AM - Gretchel: holaaaaa
Dec 28, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I think my router is 1900mbps lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, there are definitely faster ac routers lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.linksys.com/us/p/P-EA7500/ yeah but only AC lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you don't get fancy ax features ;O;
Dec 28, 2019 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What do AX do? lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's like those old Axe body spray commercials I am good... lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tp-link.com/us/wifi6/
Dec 28, 2019 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly some battery saving features and is able to deal with interference on the same channel much better
Dec 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh hmmm so really no benefit unless your experiencing some sort of WiFi congestion lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides the obvious speed increase lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can theoretically reach 9gbps or something lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My cheap AC router handles like everything I throw at and just doesn't seem to know the meaning of slow down lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might upgrade to 1gbps, if I end up getting the job I have a phone interview for on Monday lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My ISP seems to be my limiting factor, even sending files between PC's here is fast as hell (now that my living room PC has AC too)
Dec 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz I'll have a lot of cash to throw away at stuff, then lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Dec 28, 2019 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What job is it for?
Dec 28, 2019 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A "help desk technician ii" lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh you will love it....
Dec 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr helping an office with IT shit
Dec 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I already told you I know it's the motherboard!!!" *checks power cord...* *Hangs up*
Dec 28, 2019 12:25 AM - Flame: Tom: "have you tried turning the computer on and off again"
Dec 28, 2019 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I literally had that call at Dell at least once a month
Dec 28, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pay could be anywhere from $15-$20 an hour, depending on how much I bs them into thinking I'm worth lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And full time and such
Dec 28, 2019 12:26 AM - kenenthk: I should know better by now not to click on psis links, not everyone deserves fast internet speeds
Dec 28, 2019 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So that plus the shit I do at home would basically double my income lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you will click my links and like them!!!!
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Flame: wait two jobs?
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but one is working at home doing an hour of work ;O;
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You didn't know Flame? Tom harvests organs in his free time
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Flame: lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably dump some of my responsibilities with that though and take a pay cut lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would be surprised what a kidney is worth on the black market  lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:28 AM - kenenthk: Dont be a hypocrite psi you sell old organs on the dark web you get from the hospital you work in
Dec 28, 2019 12:28 AM - Flame: my dick will sale for high in the black market
Dec 28, 2019 12:28 AM - Flame: 
Dec 28, 2019 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:28 AM - kenenthk: Better not sell it by inch you wont make that big of a profit ;O
Dec 28, 2019 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I will have you know I get those fresh from the coma patients 
Dec 28, 2019 12:30 AM - kenenthk: I heard all Florida hospitals have contracts with deli stores in order to save money
Dec 28, 2019 12:30 AM - Flame: like that dude who made a baby with that coma patient
Dec 28, 2019 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For our hospital it's a Star Bucks but I imagine it's the same thing  lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I think it also happened with a Nurse and a guy in the morgue
Dec 28, 2019 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/dead-man-impregnates-woman/
Dec 28, 2019 12:31 AM - kenenthk: So thats why theres mcdonalds in hospitals, guy want a dick enlargement better just stuff his organs with a big mac
Dec 28, 2019 12:31 AM - Flame: AHAHAHAHA!
Dec 28, 2019 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well fake news lol
Dec 28, 2019 12:33 AM - kenenthk: PillPack sounds nice but hopefully it doesnt take a week to set up cause my insurance runs out at the end of the year
Dec 28, 2019 12:34 AM - Flame: ken do you know when  my insurance runs out?
Dec 28, 2019 12:38 AM - Flame: NEVER!
Dec 28, 2019 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Tonight after I put you in a morgue?
Dec 28, 2019 12:39 AM - Flame: God save the Queen!
Dec 28, 2019 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I sleep on a queen 
Dec 28, 2019 12:44 AM - kenenthk: Whats the lower level of a female in monarchy? Cause thats whatever I sleep on I dont wanna offend psis daughter
Dec 28, 2019 12:44 AM - Flame: i thought your large ass would need a Super King psionic
Dec 28, 2019 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/qdsPH8G1L2
Dec 28, 2019 12:45 AM - kenenthk: They make a special California XL mattress for Psi its an airbed cause they got tired of removing semen stains from the mattress
Dec 28, 2019 12:47 AM - Flame: why is Alaskan King so big?
Dec 28, 2019 12:48 AM - Flame: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bed_size
Dec 28, 2019 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Had to make something to fit gamerzmum
Dec 28, 2019 12:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb4ctzguDYg
Dec 28, 2019 1:06 AM - Ericthegreat: I need Alaska king!
Dec 28, 2019 1:07 AM - Ericthegreat: Too bad theyer probably $100000
Dec 28, 2019 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're like $4-5k ish usually
Dec 28, 2019 2:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.eightsleep.com/eight-pod-sleep-cool/ This is a neat idea but I wouldnt wanna have to keep filling the damn thing with water
Dec 28, 2019 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Used to have to contact matress manufacturers directly to get one, which probably would've been a fair bit more expensive, but these days they mass produce them for the most part
Dec 28, 2019 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, you can get a mattress pad that does the same thing as that for like $500 lol
Dec 28, 2019 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Called chilly pad or something dumb like that
Dec 28, 2019 2:47 AM - kenenthk: A lot of mattress places near me liquidate 60-80% a lot see them all over facebook
Dec 28, 2019 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the upcharge on mattresses is fucking insane
Dec 28, 2019 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad used to own a mattress store, said most of the stuff you see in big retailers are like fucking 200-300% upcharged from cost lol
Dec 28, 2019 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I may get a Royal Heritage for like $250 for a queen including delivery and frame
Dec 28, 2019 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I've had the same shitty twin bed since like highschool
Dec 28, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He actually started selling mattresses again just this last year, said nothing has changed since he stopped 15ish years ago lol
Dec 28, 2019 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got me a king sized mattress from my dad lol
Dec 28, 2019 2:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Paid a whopping $200 for it
Dec 28, 2019 2:52 AM - kenenthk: I reallyam fine with a twin but women complain about them


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 29, 2019)

Dec 28, 2019 7:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG3KWioKAJA
Dec 28, 2019 9:58 AM - Veho: That's because the type of woman you're into doesn't fit on a twin.
Dec 28, 2019 10:00 AM - Veho: https://cdn3.volusion.com/tsoqr.msqbn/v/vspfiles/photos/SPV-XL-2.jpg?v-cache=1557837191
Dec 28, 2019 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2019 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4aKs8ET
Dec 28, 2019 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T9mjzR4
Dec 28, 2019 2:58 PM - Veho: Jar Jar is literally Satan.
Dec 28, 2019 2:58 PM - Veho: 
Dec 28, 2019 2:58 PM - Veho: Then again I have an intense dislike of C3PO too.
Dec 28, 2019 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wFyhkN0.jpg
Dec 28, 2019 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jar Jar can eat a Jar Jar of dicks lol
Dec 28, 2019 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: C3PO is pretty bad, yeah, but at least he's not fucking cringey awful bad like Jar Jar lol
Dec 28, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: jar Jar's son is best jedi in episode 10
Dec 28, 2019 3:03 PM - Flame: ;O;
Dec 28, 2019 3:04 PM - Veho: Jar Jar is a Sith lord.
Dec 28, 2019 3:07 PM - Flame: i heard Jar Jar got moves in the bed, his tongue uses the force
Dec 28, 2019 3:07 PM - Flame: 
Dec 28, 2019 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wFyhkN0.jpg <- thats weirdly specific lol
Dec 28, 2019 3:16 PM - Veho: Behind every rule there is a story.
Dec 28, 2019 3:17 PM - Veho: And sometimes a video.
Dec 28, 2019 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2019 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nba2POr
Dec 28, 2019 3:26 PM - Veho: TRUCK SMASH
Dec 28, 2019 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vAEVTGl This one confuses me lol
Dec 28, 2019 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: cyka blyat
Dec 28, 2019 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2019 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BKQV5J1
Dec 28, 2019 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M8D13l1.jpg
Dec 28, 2019 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xdfa3qM
Dec 28, 2019 3:54 PM - Veho: You have angered the rock clam.
Dec 28, 2019 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xZex2Ug
Dec 28, 2019 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HyXTls3
Dec 28, 2019 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G4Ev1s1
Dec 28, 2019 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HXk5P24
Dec 28, 2019 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/s54xu3P.jpg
Dec 28, 2019 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/esrAm0k.jpg
Dec 28, 2019 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kud5nOa
Dec 28, 2019 5:44 PM - 1MiinMofo: It's very unfortunate that you cannot rate multiplatform games on a console-by-console basis. This game is an 8 out of 10 on GameCube.
Dec 28, 2019 5:45 PM - 1MiinMofo: This game is pretty but absolutely uncontrollable on GameCube.
Dec 28, 2019 5:46 PM - 1MiinMofo: The way the camera moves makes it virtually unplayable on GameCube.
Dec 28, 2019 5:48 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was one of the best soccer games of the mid-1980s.
Dec 28, 2019 5:49 PM - 1MiinMofo: Surprisingly playable on the Vic-20, where it was one of the better arcade games.
Dec 28, 2019 5:49 PM - 1MiinMofo: One of the 5 best games of 1980.
Dec 28, 2019 5:51 PM - 1MiinMofo: Simply put one of the best arcade games ever/
Dec 28, 2019 5:54 PM - 1MiinMofo: This game changed everything. There would be no Red Dead Redemption with Zaxxon.
Dec 28, 2019 5:56 PM - 1MiinMofo: One of the best and most innovative arcade games ever.
Dec 28, 2019 5:57 PM - 1MiinMofo: One of the best and most important games of all time.
Dec 28, 2019 5:57 PM - 1MiinMofo: On anyone's top 10 list of the best arcade games of all time.
Dec 28, 2019 5:58 PM - 1MiinMofo: Nothing could top Pac-Man. Until this came along. No arcade cabinet ever sold more units than Ms. Pac Man, the most popular arcade game of all-time.
Dec 28, 2019 5:59 PM - 1MiinMofo: A big disappointment after the first Donkey Kong.
Dec 28, 2019 6:01 PM - 1MiinMofo: It's hard to appreciate now perhaps, but this was a really good game in 1981.
Dec 28, 2019 6:01 PM - Flame: chillax psionic
Dec 28, 2019 6:03 PM - 1MiinMofo: The best selling model of personal computer that ever was or will ever be. How can that not be a 10 out of 10?
Dec 28, 2019 6:05 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was amazing for its time and may seem tame now, but it changed the world.
Dec 28, 2019 6:07 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was Madden (on Amiga) before Madden.
Dec 28, 2019 6:08 PM - 1MiinMofo: At one time, this was the best looking adventure game that had ever been made. People said 'Wow!' and meant it.
Dec 28, 2019 6:12 PM - 1MiinMofo: The Amiga version was stunning!
Dec 28, 2019 6:12 PM - 1MiinMofo: Fun and great box art if you're a straight guy.
Dec 28, 2019 6:14 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was the coolest arcade game of 1987 without a doubt.
Dec 28, 2019 6:17 PM - 1MiinMofo: Just a mistake of a machine. The C64 already existed!
Dec 28, 2019 6:18 PM - 1MiinMofo: Just a mistake of a system. The Vic-20 already existed!
Dec 28, 2019 6:20 PM - 1MiinMofo: It wasn't a Mac, and it certainly wasn't an Amiga. Nice MIDI in/out though.
Dec 28, 2019 6:21 PM - 1MiinMofo: The Apple II Gee Whiz as it was known. Cost more than an Amiga and did far less and not nearly as well. Typical Apple.
Dec 28, 2019 6:22 PM - 1MiinMofo: People who knew better bought Commodore 64s instead. Better/more powerful and lower-priced than Apple. But that can be said about most things.
Dec 28, 2019 6:23 PM - 1MiinMofo: A vastly overpriced toy that could not compete with consoles or PCs.
Dec 28, 2019 6:25 PM - 1MiinMofo: The biggest disappointment in arcade history. Once you realize the graphics are on Laserdisc and that you don't really control the character, the fun is over.
Dec 28, 2019 6:25 PM - 1MiinMofo: One of the worst games of all-time, and yet it always gets ported. Just like Doom. Except Doom was fun. And still is.
Dec 28, 2019 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/egkhas/well_that_aged_like_an_r_kelly_song/
Dec 28, 2019 6:29 PM - 1MiinMofo: It was the best (and only) console ever for years. It's dreadfully boring now, but it was literally a game changer in 1972!
Dec 28, 2019 6:30 PM - 1MiinMofo: Made 3D playable on 3DS and actually is more powerful than a Vita.
Dec 28, 2019 6:31 PM - 1MiinMofo: An amazing 4 gigabyte N3DS game!
Dec 28, 2019 6:32 PM - 1MiinMofo: This is the year of Linux! (Of course moronski's have been saying that since 1996. Sorry, it won't ever be true.
Dec 28, 2019 6:33 PM - 1MiinMofo: Better than the Atari 2600, which it directly competed against. That's worth 9 out of 10.
Dec 28, 2019 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Dec 28, 2019 9:13 PM - 1MiinMofo: The Cooking Mama of its day.
Dec 28, 2019 9:14 PM - 1MiinMofo: Has digitized voice if you have the right add-on device. Very cool for its time.
Dec 28, 2019 9:18 PM - 1MiinMofo: The biggest failure of Nintendo's game console history.
Dec 28, 2019 9:20 PM - 1MiinMofo: It was known as the Trash-80 by everyone who owned a better 8-bit PC. So basically everyone.
Dec 28, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't able to pick up my overheating xboner today, unfortunately 
Dec 28, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to wait until Monday or Tuesday to pick it up lol
Dec 28, 2019 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I did find a shitty cooler to put on that eBay PC I bought ages ago lol
Dec 28, 2019 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was thinking of using it to play around with server OS's and stuff lol
Dec 28, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OS/2 Warp
Dec 28, 2019 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it might be too new for that lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i5 3340s, 16gb of RAM, and I put that shitty GTX 1650 in it lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Throw like...CentOS or Windows Server or something on it, fuck around with it lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe Redhat, too
Dec 28, 2019 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe even play with unraid
Dec 28, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn it into a NAS box
Dec 28, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, probably not lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.freenas.org/
Dec 28, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suck too much power
Dec 28, 2019 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Pi 3 works fine for that
Dec 28, 2019 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol oh yeah
Dec 28, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use it purely for fucking around projects lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead of using my work PC lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i5 from a simpler time before we had more cores
Dec 28, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I half tinkered with the idea of getting a cheap dual socket server Mobo and some xeons to plop in something lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But too expensive at the moment lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get me that job and maybe then lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can get a 2080 Ti  lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the 3080 Ti is going to be like....
Dec 28, 2019 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 50% faster?
Dec 28, 2019 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was alive back then, and I wanted one so bad... but that price just made it way out of my high school kid budget. Not sure if I am happy I didn't get it or not... At least you can emulate it pretty well now 
Dec 28, 2019 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I'd still just wait for a 3070 lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe a 3080 if it's priced ok
Dec 28, 2019 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But probably not lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it had batter sound abilities and a lot of the graphics issues where due to Apple gimping it so people would buy a Macintosh instead.... Really a dumb move that caused Apple a lot of lost market share.
Dec 28, 2019 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the Rays man!!! lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but I'll still be on like a 1080p 144hz monitor lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe go for like a 1440p 144hz monitor, but still wouldn't need a 3080 or anything like that for that lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmmm I bet they could get away with less rays renders if they only rendered them like every other frame...
Dec 28, 2019 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kind of fake them being real time lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 28, 2019 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: use some of those AI cores to predict the lighting and pre render it to that giant ass buffer lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mmxabyk0S2M?t=91
Dec 28, 2019 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably install that on my 386 PC lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should try it out, from what I hear it was amazing for it's time
Dec 28, 2019 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: its even
Dec 28, 2019 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 36 floppies  lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a CD drive kthx ;O;
Dec 28, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need a boot floppy ;O;
Dec 28, 2019 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might look into that more when I get bored with new stuff lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like OS/2 Warp 3 should run on it
Dec 28, 2019 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Minimum is a 386 sx and 4mb of RAM lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got me that shitty Cyrix 386/486 hybrid thing and 16mb of RAM 
Dec 28, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oohhh Cyrix was also in mortal Kombat
Dec 28, 2019 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's Cyrax lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you run a modern ish linux distro on it tom? like DSL
Dec 28, 2019 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Older Linux versions, sure, but probably nothing usable tbh lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think the cutoff these days is Pentium IIs?
Dec 28, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might even be 64 big
Dec 28, 2019 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bit
Dec 28, 2019 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I tried installing some Linux versions ages ago when I first got it, but it was an awful experience vs DOS and 3.11 lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Modern features need more oomph
Dec 28, 2019 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, the modern Linux kernel still supported 386 CPUs until like 2013 or something lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but just at almost a command line level nothing fancy like a GUI? I suspect
Dec 28, 2019 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-ryzen-4000-epyc-milan-cpu-17-percent-ipc-gain-rumor/amp/
Dec 28, 2019 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile in the future
Dec 28, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably run a super basic GUI lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you had enough RAM anyways
Dec 28, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like KolibriOS only needs 8mb of RAM to use
Dec 28, 2019 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it requires a minimum of a Pentium to run  lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD Ryzen 4000 CPUs with Zen 3 Cores Allegedly Feature 50% Increase in Floating Point, 17% Increase in IPC Performance
Dec 28, 2019 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 50% more float hmmmm
Dec 28, 2019 11:40 PM - kenenthk: We all Ryzen, and when you're down here you'll Ryzen too!
Dec 28, 2019 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be so fucking annoying for everyone who just bought a Ryzen 3xxx CPU lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "What?? My brand new CPU is already shit tier??? THANKS AMD"
Dec 28, 2019 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully I didn't buy mine 
Dec 28, 2019 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Make sure you sell it on OfferUp as working condition
Dec 28, 2019 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went cheap with a 2700X I wanted a 3000 but meh it worked out maybe lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:44 PM - kenenthk: I be rockin that amd 6350 
Dec 28, 2019 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 6300 here it wasn't bad lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Even though mine randomly freezes whenever it decide to do any work
Dec 28, 2019 11:46 PM - kenenthk: I'll have adobe auditions open and bam white screen of death
Dec 28, 2019 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a 2700X a Mobo and RAM right now for like 300 bucks
Dec 28, 2019 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shot stock cooler but they work lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Its sad when your latest piece of tech in your pc is a 128gb SSD
Dec 28, 2019 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even those new 60 dollar APUs from AMD are probably faster lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: bad choice the 2xxx series is worthless now lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:53 PM - kenenthk: I have a old junk APU pc in my moms garage I've been meaning to get because I'm sure I could still turn it into another pc just needs a psu and ram
Dec 28, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-5-3600x/p/N82E16819113568
Dec 28, 2019 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes with free game lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:54 PM - kenenthk: I forget which apu is inside it more then likely ps3 graphics but it could still make a decent media steamer machine
Dec 28, 2019 11:55 PM - kenenthk: Do they even make latest cpus from the FX series
Dec 28, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can still get like 8350s
Dec 28, 2019 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: dunno but those are not APUs
Dec 28, 2019 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The high end stuff yeah lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: all of the amd apus pre-ryzen are sadly trash
Dec 28, 2019 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Am3+ socket
Dec 28, 2019 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye the 4000s are going to obsolete the 3000s here soon
Dec 28, 2019 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Do they even make latest cpus from the FX series < No more FX, just Ryzen.
Dec 28, 2019 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming those rumors are true, anyways lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-fx-9000-series-fx-9370/p/N82E16819113346
Dec 28, 2019 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here you go ken lol
Dec 28, 2019 11:59 PM - kenenthk: Guess my pc wont be seeing 12 cores anytime soon 
Dec 29, 2019 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Eh $200 doesnt seem worth it to me just to have 2 more cores lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy like those 12 core xeons on AliExpress for like 12 bucks
Dec 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 weak ass cores
Dec 29, 2019 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:01 AM - kenenthk: The corns on my feet would probably be easier to deal with
Dec 29, 2019 12:02 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/173970648510?chn=ps&var=472750898137&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=472750898137_173970648510&targetid=474380985784&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=1017588&campaignid=6469750693&mkgroupid=79220282802&rlsatarget=aud-622524041518la-474380985784&abcId=1141176&merchantid=118970790&gclid=Cj0KCQiAl5zwBRCTARIsAIrukdMp1QhDm9pO7Ur_EJvN9EfgAVGL8-Bl5_MZXogBkp
Dec 29, 2019 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell some kidneys on the dark web lol quick money!
Dec 29, 2019 12:02 AM - kenenthk: What a great deal 
Dec 29, 2019 12:03 AM - kenenthk: I could just smash together a bunch of kideney beans and make a large enough one with advertised as only a little bit of cancer
Dec 29, 2019 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit.... YouTube video I click it and a 28 minute long advertising thing starts lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Stop supporting people that wont get a real job you dick
Dec 29, 2019 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ublock Origin you swine ;O;
Dec 29, 2019 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Origin? Ol
Dec 29, 2019 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Or create a new youtube account and take advantage of their premium trials
Dec 29, 2019 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ublock* fucking autocorrect lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And YouTube Vanced for Android lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay for YouTube TV 50 something dollars a month YouTube should be ad free lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Disgusting ;O;
Dec 29, 2019 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Out of all the shit Psi hacks and torrents yet he pays for streaming devices
Dec 29, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay for stuff
Dec 29, 2019 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes.... Lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: That F45 could be going towards china you ass
Dec 29, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: $50
Dec 29, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump says China is bad lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Psis entire paycheck pays for a Chinese families food for the month
Dec 29, 2019 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I stopped buying stuff from China now Hong Kong is in flames...
Dec 29, 2019 12:13 AM - kenenthk: Your wife yelled at you didnt she
Dec 29, 2019 12:15 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5MZlKUKbJ8
Dec 29, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How much for the bullets that killed him?
Dec 29, 2019 12:16 AM - kenenthk: 1mill
Dec 29, 2019 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth it lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:19 AM - kenenthk: You may get some hate in LA if you decide to make a necklace out of them
Dec 29, 2019 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Clear resin butt plug with gold accents and the bullets that killed tuppc suspended in the clear resin
Dec 29, 2019 12:21 AM - kenenthk: Just use the metal to make a vape coil and say I'm vaping tupacs brain
Dec 29, 2019 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Biggie Smalls is gonna kill me lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes great idea making a coil out of lead
Dec 29, 2019 12:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: that won't give you cancer
Dec 29, 2019 12:42 AM - kenenthk: But its from Tupac's head so itll be safe
Dec 29, 2019 12:53 AM - kenenthk: Lemon juice and vinegar actually make a pretty good shampoo
Dec 29, 2019 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orange juice and pineapple juice works great too
Dec 29, 2019 1:13 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljHCbl0dcwA
Dec 29, 2019 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/69462/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-faster-playstation-5-xbox-series/amp.html
Dec 29, 2019 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Well at $500 a console I fucking hope so
Dec 29, 2019 1:17 AM - Joe88: I would hope that a $700 gpu was more powerful than a $400 console or whatever
Dec 29, 2019 1:25 AM - Ericthegreat: Yes
Dec 29, 2019 1:26 AM - Ericthegreat: I thought that was stupid too
Dec 29, 2019 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's the 2080 Max Q, so much lower clock speeds and such
Dec 29, 2019 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, not something that needed to be said lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you're a CONSOLE PEASANT
Dec 29, 2019 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 29, 2019 1:29 AM - kenenthk: Leave the 10 year old switch owners alone tom
Dec 29, 2019 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-amd-graphics-cards-price-rising-graphics-dram-gddr6-supply/amp/
Dec 29, 2019 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They should have waited until RTX 3xxx series was out, so they could say "Ha! Our mid level GPU is better than those PoS consoles!"
Dec 29, 2019 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works both ways Tom lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Nintendo should be like our future consoles are basically just last years high powered android gpus
Dec 29, 2019 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I am waiting for Shield TV 2
Dec 29, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will never happen at this rate lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:33 AM - kenenthk: But wont port our games to android cause buy our shitty carts instead for 10x what they're worth
Dec 29, 2019 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just fucking re-release another X1 refresh
Dec 29, 2019 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "it's 5nm, so it's slightly better!!"
Dec 29, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:34 AM - kenenthk: With a slightly more common sense cooling solution better use thermal paste instead of metal to cool it this time
Dec 29, 2019 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to see an x2 
Dec 29, 2019 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck that, I want a Tegra Xavier lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:35 AM - kenenthk: You mean two 80mm fans isnt good enough to cool our systems? 
Dec 29, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or Orin or whatever the fuck they called that new one they announced
Dec 29, 2019 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 core CPU or something lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:37 AM - kenenthk: Is 5ghz even stock in a cpu yet?
Dec 29, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 cores is probably still fine but some better ipc and a better GPU and more RAM
Dec 29, 2019 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Stop shitting on my shitty 6 core cpu 
Dec 29, 2019 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less portable and more power hungry lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel just released a CPU that can turbo to 5ghz on all cores
Dec 29, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But nothing stock runs that high normally
Dec 29, 2019 1:39 AM - kenenthk: At 2k msrp?
Dec 29, 2019 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Ken my phone has 8 cores and dual channel DDR4 lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's like $500 or something
Dec 29, 2019 1:39 AM - kenenthk: You dont have enough cores to run your midget porn you filth 
Dec 29, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/processors/core/i9-processors/i9-9900ks.html
Dec 29, 2019 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the one lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Cant those dual socket mobos reach like 10ghz or something crazy
Dec 29, 2019 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pushed literally beyond its limits
Dec 29, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't combine the frequency lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the number of threads available
Dec 29, 2019 1:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.itcreations.com/view_product.asp?product_id=35391&gclid=Cj0KCQiAl5zwBRCTARIsAIrukdOj9_m9OtSxZmN4COyKi7D-jqQ7J03Dz2HmwyBKv13odL4eResRbOEaAqcdEALw_wcB quality
Dec 29, 2019 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If only things worked that way 
Dec 29, 2019 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One of AMDs shitty FX CPUs was overclocked to like 8.something ghz
Dec 29, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8.7 or something
Dec 29, 2019 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only on 2 cores though lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:46 AM - kenenthk: I do have a shitty FX cpu 
Dec 29, 2019 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess really well coded multithreaded software can kind of pull it off
Dec 29, 2019 1:46 AM - kenenthk: better go fuck with my bios
Dec 29, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use the AMD software to OC it
Dec 29, 2019 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well better get some LN2 and a big fat PSU
Dec 29, 2019 1:47 AM - kenenthk: my 600w psu will work just fine lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was able to hit like 4.2Ghz rock solid also dropped the RAM to 1t
Dec 29, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://valid.x86.fr/lpza4n
Dec 29, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't tried OCing my 3600 yet
Dec 29, 2019 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly because I don't think the benefit would be worth the effort lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:48 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck I just got the shittier 6300
Dec 29, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It still had trouble in Room lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom
Dec 29, 2019 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom new AMD stuff auto OC itself
Dec 29, 2019 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the auto OC is shit lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Maybe 8ghz can finally run gta:sa remaster smoothly lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And only for "x" CPUs
Dec 29, 2019 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My normal 3600 doesn't get PBO or whatever they call it
Dec 29, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh only the X ones?
Dec 29, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm 2700X has it  lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw a better cooler on it and off you go 
Dec 29, 2019 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think anyways lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:54 AM - Memoir: 3600 should have PBO. A quick search shows people talking about using it.
Dec 29, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I guess it does, it's just not worth using lol
Dec 29, 2019 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 29, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxahBpgp9Qs&feature=em-uploademail
Dec 29, 2019 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PBO if you have a decent BIOS is almost as good as the best hand OC
Dec 29, 2019 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In some cases better (depending on the benchmark software used)
Dec 29, 2019 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-go-advance/
Dec 29, 2019 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh new BIOS for my mobo time to flash it and cry lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:04 AM - kenenthk: inb4 wont boot anymore
Dec 29, 2019 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, more shitty Chinese handhelds ;O;
Dec 29, 2019 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Psi works OT just so he can afford to buy them on a regular
Dec 29, 2019 2:06 AM - kenenthk: 3000mAh battery	 not bad
Dec 29, 2019 2:16 AM - Flame: psionic works just to buy shitty handhelds fullstop
Dec 29, 2019 2:16 AM - Flame: he doesnt care about rent, food, paying the bills
Dec 29, 2019 2:17 AM - Flame: only  shitty Chinese handhelds
Dec 29, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it boots fine so far lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But for 55 bucks that oDroid thing will probably be the best GBA you can get 
Dec 29, 2019 2:21 AM - Flame: no best GBA is GBA... with a backlit mod
Dec 29, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or a New 3DS XL running mGBA but who does that... lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol No way GBA SP 
Dec 29, 2019 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a few GBA's and a lot of games for the system in spite of not being a huge fan... not sure what it is about the system but it just feels like meh to me lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:22 AM - Flame: no GBA backlit mod is pure magic
Dec 29, 2019 2:24 AM - Flame: in 30 years time Psionic will be like oDroid 2050 is best for PS4 games
Dec 29, 2019 2:24 AM - Flame: lmao
Dec 29, 2019 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like at that point will need some sort of advanced quantum networking to a mainframe for that kind of processing power on the go
Dec 29, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Quantum entangled RGB elements with 4 qubits per element for lots of colors... and I lost my train of thought lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess full frame quantum networking will provide a lot of bandwidth at almost no latency
Dec 29, 2019 2:34 AM - Flame: by 2050 USA 49 states will be a province of china.... the one not being would be florida for obvious reasons
Dec 29, 2019 2:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: hell no
Dec 29, 2019 2:34 AM - Flame: don't shoot the messenger
Dec 29, 2019 2:36 AM - Flame: @Jdbye im sorry florida just wouldnt be allowed not matter what
Dec 29, 2019 2:36 AM - Flame: and florida will be like https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/461/623/b21.png
Dec 29, 2019 2:38 AM - Flame: shame really as someone as me who loves openess, equal rights and human rights
Dec 29, 2019 2:50 AM - kenenthk: in 30 years spsis gonna be pinching nurses asses and demanding10gbps internet speed as well as access to AliExpress
Dec 29, 2019 2:51 AM - Flame: LOL!
Dec 29, 2019 2:55 AM - kenenthk: I just put white sugar in my chili and it actually taste alright
Dec 29, 2019 3:10 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGzwrjjgwOk
Dec 29, 2019 3:28 AM - Ericthegreat: That sounds pretty gross
Dec 29, 2019 3:29 AM - kenenthk: So did uremum but it turned out alright


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 30, 2019)

Dec 29, 2019 5:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.pokemonhue.com/
Dec 29, 2019 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=2qy_IeUZqxU&feature=emb_logo
Dec 29, 2019 7:25 AM - kenenthk: fu psi
Dec 29, 2019 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 29, 2019 7:29 AM - kenenthk: https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/494962944659702/
Dec 29, 2019 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/vgm/d/palm-harbor-unlocked-ps4-pro/7041721273.html
Dec 29, 2019 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/egww23/i_love_working_retail_sometimes_ill_post_the/
Dec 29, 2019 9:17 AM - kenenthk: I just saw the funniest thing in a while some dude decided to park his semi and walk into jack in the boxs drive thru and try to get me to order for him
Dec 29, 2019 10:44 AM - Ericthegreat: I had a prostitute ask me to buy her food at Jack in the box
Dec 29, 2019 10:44 AM - Ericthegreat: She was a fancy prostitute but I thought whatever maybe she's broke
Dec 29, 2019 10:44 AM - kenenthk: And you didnt order her a sausage?
Dec 29, 2019 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Got her some food, and picked up some food for me and my wife
Dec 29, 2019 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: She was so pissed I didn't sit with her
Dec 29, 2019 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol that would've been hilarious
Dec 29, 2019 10:45 AM - kenenthk: That could've been a good time if your wife agreed to it
Dec 29, 2019 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: In the end I don't think she really wanted the food....
Dec 29, 2019 10:45 AM - Ericthegreat: Was still an unusual experience.
Dec 29, 2019 10:46 AM - kenenthk: Psi would have given her his sausage in front of his wife
Dec 29, 2019 10:47 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Dec 29, 2019 12:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3e_G_tBOJU
Dec 29, 2019 12:42 PM - Ericthegreat: That's really cool
Dec 29, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I picked mine up for like 20 bucks and most of the NA games for like 2-3 bucks each lol
Dec 29, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only recently got one of these, picked up the New 3DS XL and slapped a huge card in it, the emulation of different systems is really solid.
Dec 29, 2019 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/feed/storefront?bp=kgEmCGQSIlBMSFBUeFR4dEMwaWJWWnJUMl9XS1dVbDJTQXhzS3VLd3iiBQIoAg%3D%3D
Dec 29, 2019 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Youtubetomp4 converter here I come
Dec 29, 2019 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Google's keyboard is kinda nice now
Dec 29, 2019 3:59 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I'm used to it as well, and it doesn't take up 2/3rd of the screen
Dec 29, 2019 5:47 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: also use youtube-dl
Dec 29, 2019 5:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use swiftkey
Dec 29, 2019 6:04 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: that's also fine I guess
Dec 29, 2019 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to use Swiftkey, but since I got my Galaxy S8 2.5ish years ago I've used Gboard
Dec 29, 2019 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think GBoard is a bit smoother, but autocorrect and prediction on Swiftkey was miles better.
Dec 29, 2019 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about maybe switching back, whenever I bother upgrading my phone but meh
Dec 29, 2019 6:07 PM - cearp: I like that swiftkey made all of their themes free
Dec 29, 2019 6:07 PM - cearp: a few years ago - kind of them
Dec 29, 2019 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could never use autocorrect until i switched to swiftkey
Dec 29, 2019 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: typing was too frustrating
Dec 29, 2019 7:40 PM - NANASHI89: Anybody have problems posting new threads in the forums?
Dec 29, 2019 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/egxb3o/36c3_talk_its_not_safe_on_the_streets_especially/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=7e9bbfa4-3896-4124-962b-892a78fbf9bd&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2F3dshacks%2Fcomment
Dec 29, 2019 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAtzfJcuHjY
Dec 29, 2019 9:02 PM - kenenthk: Miami is beating New England psi feel proud
Dec 29, 2019 9:17 PM - Zaintne: Is there a reason why i can type in the reply boxes of thread or edit my own post? I can add/remove files but cant type anything
Dec 29, 2019 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qE-WJzdd6k
Dec 29, 2019 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goxvS5pxLDo
Dec 29, 2019 9:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sVaq1Of.mp4
Dec 29, 2019 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Miami beat new England psi
Dec 29, 2019 10:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ug6Pnl1.mp4
Dec 29, 2019 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zNhKGPV
Dec 29, 2019 10:38 PM - kenenthk: lol Toadstool
Dec 29, 2019 11:01 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KJXkrHlk84 Psi tours where he works
Dec 29, 2019 11:11 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/BM7nGy6
Dec 30, 2019 12:08 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCclxxsG72twTpmpBx5I2-cg lol
Dec 30, 2019 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/83347-zen-3-rumored-flaunting-monumental-ipc-gains-early.html
Dec 30, 2019 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait lol 4800X here I come
Dec 30, 2019 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk when you win the lotto buy me a pizza lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 31, 2019)

Dec 30, 2019 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/exSsIoN
Dec 30, 2019 7:48 AM - kenenthk: A $3 grant value pizza? Okay
Dec 30, 2019 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Grate value
Dec 30, 2019 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/GWCt7ni
Dec 30, 2019 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:59 AM - kenenthk: I wont lie their nee ones are pretty good
Dec 30, 2019 8:00 AM - kenenthk: That burritos big enough to feed one entire gamerzmum
Dec 30, 2019 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 8:33 AM - kenenthk: They have a new hot girl working McDonalds drive thru now I know I'm going to be obese
Dec 30, 2019 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol only if you don't ask her "Can I make you a special milkshake...."
Dec 30, 2019 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the rejection out the way quickly so you have less reason to go back lol
Dec 30, 2019 9:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 9:44 AM - kenenthk: It must be hell on attractive  women that work the drive thru
Dec 30, 2019 9:54 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/R34XlQf.jpg
Dec 30, 2019 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Aajjy1e
Dec 30, 2019 10:43 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IKbgO9qnLs
Dec 30, 2019 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy poeple thank God there where good people there with guns as well or it would be way worse
Dec 30, 2019 1:25 PM - kenenthk: So in a church you believe in god or be shot down
Dec 30, 2019 1:29 PM - Flame: @Psionic @Ken wtf was God doing?
Dec 30, 2019 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Making sure uremum was safe
Dec 30, 2019 1:30 PM - Flame: no. he was doing nothing cause he doesn't exist
Dec 30, 2019 1:30 PM - Flame: hue hue hue
Dec 30, 2019 1:32 PM - kenenthk: So my dad has something in common with god 
Dec 30, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2019 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fNiQEg8
Dec 30, 2019 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V4lUGOq
Dec 30, 2019 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cY665GS.png
Dec 30, 2019 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6lMVR3v
Dec 30, 2019 1:46 PM - kenenthk: I could go for some pancakes the secret is small amounts of water at first
Dec 30, 2019 1:47 PM - kenenthk: Unless you decide to become a man and get the kind that takes eggs and milk
Dec 30, 2019 2:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9GiE1j0dY
Dec 30, 2019 3:19 PM - Veho: If the "pancake mix" requires you to add an additional egg and milk, isn't that just flour?
Dec 30, 2019 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Not if some have their own spices and sugars added to it
Dec 30, 2019 4:28 PM - IncredulousP: Veho found out their secret. Be wary of the pancake assassins.
Dec 30, 2019 4:29 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure with vehos knowledge he'll end ihop as a business
Dec 30, 2019 5:11 PM - Chary: 
Dec 30, 2019 5:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cdw.com/product/RSA-SecurID-SID700-hardware-token/785069?cm_cat=google&cm_ite=785069&cm_pla=NA-NA-RSA%20Security_NY&cm_ven=acquirgy&ef_id=CjwKCAiA3abwBRBqEiwAKwICA-WtxVTKyO5dsLyYhuFQvIYxTBcWURJku1RxjPK2n3JeB6r7eIYsNhoCSLsQAvD_BwE:G:s&gclid=CjwKCAiA3abwBRBqEiwAKwICA-WtxVTKyO5dsLyYhuFQvIYxTBcWURJku1RxjPK2n3JeB6r7eIYsNhoCSLsQAvD_BwE&s_kwcid=AL!4223!3!359091261543!!!g!331831416708!
Dec 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Today's GBAtemp: https://gbatemp.net/threads/who-of-the-fucking-mods-deleted-my-fucking-post-you-cunts.555256/#post-8904531
Dec 30, 2019 5:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: too much sugar
Dec 30, 2019 6:00 PM - Lilith Valentine: I require more panties
Dec 30, 2019 6:02 PM - kenenthk: I require pics
Dec 30, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lilith did you play panty party yet?
Dec 30, 2019 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's 50% off
Dec 30, 2019 6:25 PM - darkherobrine4u: Fuck Donald Trump
Dec 30, 2019 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just took a huge trump
Dec 30, 2019 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/APwjUZW.mp4 lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8huuauj.mp4
Dec 30, 2019 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uEOgOuJ.jpg Shrek is love.....
Dec 30, 2019 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uf5kpc0
Dec 30, 2019 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 30, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cWQhz8m
Dec 30, 2019 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KCF1gjj
Dec 30, 2019 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's too late for that, at least for you lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my phone interview in 20 minutes
Dec 30, 2019 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: C'moooon lots of money ;O;
Dec 30, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XVL2BST
Dec 30, 2019 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish you the best of luck Tom and you got this 
Dec 30, 2019 7:47 PM - kenenthk: inb4 phone call drops and sprint fucks you by doing maintenance on towers
Dec 30, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm probably gonna use my Google voice number so it calls via wifi 
Dec 30, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I actually get like shit for signal at my house
Dec 30, 2019 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Samsung broke Wifi calling on the S8, so it's like hit or miss
Dec 30, 2019 7:49 PM - kenenthk: I just had a phone call from onesupport $10 an hour but I'll get to sit my ass at home and do customer calls
Dec 30, 2019 7:50 PM - kenenthk: They even wanted to check that I wasnt using a torrented version of windows lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xQdWHyi
Dec 30, 2019 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:51 PM - Devin: Nice Ken! I got a job offer from my local city hall that I'm stoked about. Just a couple more weeks and I can start it.
Dec 30, 2019 7:52 PM - kenenthk: I'm kinda uncomftorable knowing they want me to get a webcam so they can watch me work
Dec 30, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the main reason I never bother with those "work from home" support things
Dec 30, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They nearly always require a webcam
Dec 30, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's just not chill for me lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LEMME PLAY GAMES WHILE I WORK DAMMIT
Dec 30, 2019 7:53 PM - kenenthk: What if I wanna start watching porn while during a call
Dec 30, 2019 7:54 PM - kenenthk: I'll just buy the shittiest quality one so I can tell them pay me more and I'll get a better quality one
Dec 30, 2019 7:57 PM - Devin: Tape a photo of yourself looking like you're working.
Dec 30, 2019 7:57 PM - Devin: Blame it on whatever spyware they're using.
Dec 30, 2019 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just record a bunch of 10 second stock videos of yourself working in various clothes and loop a different one every day
Dec 30, 2019 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 30, 2019 7:58 PM - kenenthk: Or get a greenscreen and make it seem like I'm rich so they think he doesnt need this job better not fuck with him
Dec 30, 2019 7:59 PM - kenenthk: I should install a VM and use that so whatever spyware they use dont fuck me
Dec 30, 2019 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just work naked after like 10 minutes I am sure they will stop watching lol
Dec 30, 2019 7:59 PM - kenenthk: I could show them my male selection of sex toys
Dec 30, 2019 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50IhTBZJVDk
Dec 30, 2019 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gKt4uz2
Dec 30, 2019 8:10 PM - Devin: I feel that though. Amazon just recently sent out monitors with built in webcams to their employees.
Dec 30, 2019 8:11 PM - Devin: You can twist the webcam down so it can't be used but yeah.
Dec 30, 2019 8:11 PM - kenenthk: With pre emptied Gatorade bottles for piss?
Dec 30, 2019 8:13 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2018/04/16/amazon-warehouse-workers-pee-into-bottles-to-avoid-wasting-time-undercover-investigator/
Dec 30, 2019 8:14 PM - Devin: I can believe it. I've heard that they're pretty strict with their time off.
Dec 30, 2019 8:14 PM - T-hug: I ordered summat yesterday and got it today and I don't have prime
Dec 30, 2019 8:15 PM - Devin: Like they give you a 15 minute break but it starts immediately while working.
Dec 30, 2019 8:15 PM - Devin: So if you're 5 minutes away from the bathroom I hope that you're ready to finish using it in 5 minutes.
Dec 30, 2019 8:15 PM - kenenthk: The Gatorade piss bottles? Good deal
Dec 30, 2019 8:15 PM - Devin: Cause you've only got 5 more to get back to your station.
Dec 30, 2019 8:17 PM - Kirsty: anybody help me my switch is saying no main boot entries found
Dec 30, 2019 8:17 PM - Devin: Kinda sucks for the people that take over your station. "Oh wow the other guy left me a full bottle of gatorade".
Dec 30, 2019 8:18 PM - kenenthk: YeahAmazon workers should stop being lazy when they have bigger bottle options
Dec 30, 2019 8:18 PM - kenenthk: https://www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-15776F/Gatorade/Gatorade-Concentrate-1-Gallon-Fruit-Punch?pricode=WA9415&gadtype=pla&id=S-15776F&gclid=CjwKCAiA3abwBRBqEiwAKwICA9Mg5hDRB0IRYsve8Kzt9GnYNQ69QQTzyOVAWjWLCZdcd7Zg_-jdVhoCwYQQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Dec 30, 2019 8:18 PM - Kirsty: be a massive help if anyone ca help
Dec 30, 2019 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But what if it's piss gatorade
Dec 30, 2019 8:19 PM - kenenthk: I may help if you PM me selfies
Dec 30, 2019 8:20 PM - Devin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/setting-up-partitions-for-emummc-with-hekate5-0-nyx.542321/#post-8698187
Dec 30, 2019 8:20 PM - Devin: Is the hekate_ipl.ini file in the bootloader folder alright?
Dec 30, 2019 8:20 PM - Kirsty: its not for me it for my daughter someone hacked it, it needs up dating done it half way with him but he has given up on me
Dec 30, 2019 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Fu Devin I wanted the selfies
Dec 30, 2019 8:21 PM - Devin: I'll send you Tom's selfies instead Ken.
Dec 30, 2019 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Devin 4 bonerkiller prez
Dec 30, 2019 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 30, 2019 8:21 PM - Kirsty: im really not sure tbh
Dec 30, 2019 8:22 PM - Kirsty: all i know is i have followed instructions and now im stuck
Dec 30, 2019 8:23 PM - Kirsty: when i launch that's what is says
Dec 30, 2019 8:24 PM - Devin: See if that file is in the bootloader folder.
Dec 30, 2019 8:26 PM - Kirsty: what file
Dec 30, 2019 8:28 PM - Kirsty: there is so many folders in there i dont know
Dec 30, 2019 8:35 PM - Devin: "Is the hekate_ipl.ini file in the bootloader folder alright?"
Dec 30, 2019 8:37 PM - Devin: You may just want to go to the SD Setup website and use their tool to create a bundle download for you. Then you could just throw all of it on your daughter's SD card and be done with it.
Dec 30, 2019 8:47 PM - Kirsty: ok ill try that now
Dec 30, 2019 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: You also need the sig patches, they are separate
Dec 30, 2019 8:49 PM - Kirsty: where by do i put the folder when i dowload it, anyhelp will be greatto getit set back up for her plase
Dec 30, 2019 8:49 PM - Kirsty: do i need to unzip them when i put them on the sd card
Dec 30, 2019 8:53 PM - Devin: When you download the zip file containing everything you checked off on that website you unzip the sd card folder and place everything in that folder onto the root of your mSD card.
Dec 30, 2019 8:53 PM - Devin: The folder is actually just called SD.
Dec 30, 2019 8:57 PM - Kirsty: i really cant do it i think im going to give up
Dec 30, 2019 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol you can't unzip a file?
Dec 30, 2019 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: better give up then yeah
Dec 30, 2019 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: on life
Dec 30, 2019 9:00 PM - Kirsty: yes i donethat put it in the switch folder which is sd card
Dec 30, 2019 9:00 PM - Kirsty: still coming up with the same thing
Dec 30, 2019 9:04 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7MYOpFONCU
Dec 30, 2019 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Contents of sd folder go on root, not in switch folder
Dec 30, 2019 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently it's bacon day today so i'm gonna fry up a pack to snack on
Dec 30, 2019 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made bacon and eggs for dinner
Dec 30, 2019 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I didn't know it was bacon day 
Dec 30, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BbJbYaN
Dec 30, 2019 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom doing tech support lol
Dec 30, 2019 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 30, 2019 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The interview went fairly well. Tech questions they asked were fucking easy, so I aced that for sure, but the end "name ur traits lol" part kinda went rocky cuz I blanked 
Dec 30, 2019 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should find out in a few days if I get the second interview
Dec 30, 2019 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, they asked me more about networking issues than anything else, like how to troubleshoot login servers not being connected on a client PC, or troubleshooting users being unable to access network stuff etc etc
Dec 30, 2019 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't ask me anything about "being MS office proficient" or "troubleshooting hardware issues" and shit like that lol
Dec 30, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only general hardware thing they asked me about was if I've ever imaged OS's before
Dec 30, 2019 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which proudly answered "Yes, to the dozen or so laptops and PCs I've personally bought for no reason" 
Dec 30, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably be doing a lot of admin stuff
Dec 30, 2019 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: password resets and crap
Dec 30, 2019 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Dec 30, 2019 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ewkWvfN
Dec 31, 2019 12:11 AM - kenenthk: All I got asked was if I had a shitty pc and a legal copy of windows
Dec 31, 2019 12:13 AM - kenenthk: Has anyone ever experienced any low call volume with byop sims?
Dec 31, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Install a different sound driver
Dec 31, 2019 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony ones work well
Dec 31, 2019 12:18 AM - kenenthk: For a phone?
Dec 31, 2019 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SIM cards have nothing to do with call volume
Dec 31, 2019 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: have you tried pressing the volume slider during a call ken
Dec 31, 2019 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: or considered that maybe the people you talk to are just holding the phone far away from their face
Dec 31, 2019 2:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: how the hell are you supposed to find what the answer is to question #4 when you can't even *find* question #4
Dec 31, 2019 3:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/questions/whats-the-answer-to-question-4.4760/#answer-15353
Dec 31, 2019 3:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally right there in the sidebar
Dec 31, 2019 3:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 3:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though Foxi probably should've added the link to the Ask question so people would better take the hint.
Dec 31, 2019 3:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the other fucking questions
Dec 31, 2019 3:03 AM - Devin: Here I was trying to find the fourth question asked on Ask!.
Dec 31, 2019 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: ugh that is such bullshit i was looking for question #4 on ask and it doesn't exist
Dec 31, 2019 3:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's not a very good idea for a throw away question lol
Dec 31, 2019 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: literally looked through the oldest questions in every single category, all that time wasted lol
Dec 31, 2019 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: i found 1, 2, 3 and then it skipped to 7
Dec 31, 2019 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think i got them all right though, they were harder than i expected
Dec 31, 2019 3:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All the answers are on the site, just have to do a quick search for most of them lol
Dec 31, 2019 3:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: cba to do them, I answered one of the quizzes I knew all the answers to off the top of my head but haven't bothered with the rest
Dec 31, 2019 3:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: they are not always in the place you expect
Dec 31, 2019 3:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: i missed all the other quizzes i've just been busy with other stuff, mostly gaming lotro, didn't take the time to read the front page news
Dec 31, 2019 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: even if all the answers are written somewhere, some of these questions you wouldn't know where to look for the answers if you're not a regular


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 1, 2020)

Dec 31, 2019 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is no spoon
Dec 31, 2019 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2019/12/29/burger-king-impossible-whopper-plant-trans/amp/
Dec 31, 2019 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew it impossible Whoppers will make you grow a vag lol
Dec 31, 2019 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/b26TboW
Dec 31, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You ever get the feeling life is going too well and shits about to hit the fan at any moment?
Dec 31, 2019 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last two days have been like that lol
Dec 31, 2019 10:32 AM - alivebacon: Does anyone know of any 3DS homebrew that can read and write to the skylanders swap force portal?
Dec 31, 2019 10:38 AM - DinohScene: I don't
Dec 31, 2019 10:38 AM - DinohScene: sorry lad
Dec 31, 2019 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BgNxbNe
Dec 31, 2019 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I should for sure be getting my overheating Xboner today lol
Dec 31, 2019 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just run it in your freezer
Dec 31, 2019 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully it's not like...filled with dust and bugs and shit lol
Dec 31, 2019 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the few times I've been to his house it's looked pretty clean, so I assume dead fan lol
Dec 31, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or missing thermal paste
Dec 31, 2019 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will turn it on first, try and get the message myself, and listen to hear if the fans running at all first
Dec 31, 2019 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard of that happening
Dec 31, 2019 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well he's had it since launch so I'd hope not lol
Dec 31, 2019 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably replace the thermal paste regardless though
Dec 31, 2019 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's always a good idea
Dec 31, 2019 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since I got a new heatsink as well I'll probably toss that on, too just cuz lol
Dec 31, 2019 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that on my Xbox it worked great
Dec 31, 2019 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cut a hole in the case and install a Evo 212  like a super charger
Dec 31, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I did that I'd go for an AIO liquid cooler 
Dec 31, 2019 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have a 280mm radiator sitting on top lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then sell it on eBay for like 2000 dollars lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super sport custom racing Xbox perfect for competitive gaming gain the upper hand in your games!!!
Dec 31, 2019 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet you could fit a small AIO in the case 
Dec 31, 2019 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cooler temps mean more frames your enemies won't know what hit them!!! And if your don't buy it they might.... You have no choice!!!!
Dec 31, 2019 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They say you can replace the stock fan with most normal case fans from a PC
Dec 31, 2019 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could put RGB in my Xbone!
Dec 31, 2019 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo:  \
Dec 31, 2019 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say start that custom cooled Xbox thing as a business
Dec 31, 2019 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When you make your first million send me a pizza lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet you could custom cool the SeXbox really easily with that case lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be hilarious if it's already got some AIO in it lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably does to be honest
Dec 31, 2019 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU can get a massive upgrade going Zen 2 but GPU wise they are sticking with AMD and frankly AMD is still a bit behind so it's going to need max clocks to not be a joke
Dec 31, 2019 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus native ray Tracing going to be hot lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Nvidia already claims their shitty Max Q 2080 is better than whatever the Sexbox and PS5 are using 
Dec 31, 2019 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably true when you factor in costs
Dec 31, 2019 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it'll be "behind" regardless
Dec 31, 2019 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By costs I mean the game systems can't afford top tier gpu or it would cost top tier PC prices
Dec 31, 2019 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be really interesting if the GPUs are using RDNA2 though
Dec 31, 2019 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably will be albeit stripped down to a custom APU type thing
Dec 31, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect the Sexbox to be $500 again at launch lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly PS5, too TBH
Dec 31, 2019 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably and PS5 will be like 399 but slightly weaker lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be nice if they went Nvme for a drive
Dec 31, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No optical just Nvme based carts lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it's definitely some kind of PCIe SSD, for sure
Dec 31, 2019 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NeoGeo type prices hmmmm that would be an interesting idea
Dec 31, 2019 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think at this point Sony knows better than to release stupid expensive shit for no reason lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for sure lol
Dec 31, 2019 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But SNK....
Dec 31, 2019 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They actually got away with it
Dec 31, 2019 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: dont count on pcie, game load times hardly benefit from it at all so it might not make much sense
Dec 31, 2019 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Game load times don't benefit because game engines haven't been designed with high speed data access in mind, and that's literally it
Dec 31, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why RAM disks don't increase load times any more than a decent SSD
Dec 31, 2019 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite being insanely faster
Dec 31, 2019 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect the PS5 will use PCIe, and Sony's OS will be designed in such a way that games will actually be able to take advantage of that additional bandwidth available
Dec 31, 2019 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's more that games have to do a lot of processing on the data, and that's what's bottlenecking it
Dec 31, 2019 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not like copying a file
Dec 31, 2019 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Correct, and game engines were designed to process data using a single thread, if that, because storage speeds were too slow for additional processing to effectively take place
Dec 31, 2019 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But now we all have CPUs with tons of cores and threads, and flash storage is cheapo, so using more than a single thread to process data makes sense
Dec 31, 2019 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe Unity and UE have multithreaded data processing modules that are in beta these days, which has shown massive improvements in game load times depending on your storage speed/CPU
Dec 31, 2019 4:48 PM - 1MiinMofo: You sure about that? The ones who object the most usually are.
Dec 31, 2019 4:52 PM - 1MiinMofo: Happy new year ladies! 
Dec 31, 2019 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Multithreading disk I/O has a negative effect on IOPS, due to seek times, so it's not that simple unless you're using something like optane
Dec 31, 2019 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: The question is if that's going to bottleneck the loading procedures, guess they would have to try it to find out
Dec 31, 2019 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For HDDs, yes, not for flash based pcie. That's literally the "main" solution to faster access for software, accessing the disk in parallel with multiple threads
Dec 31, 2019 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's an article I read just a few weeks ago that went through this, just need to find it
Dec 31, 2019 6:44 PM - 1MiinMofo: DOS, and let's be real: We're talking about MS-DOS, was by far the WORST gaming platform from its inception until around 1992. Better versions of pre-1992 DOS games can be found on other platforms, especially Amiga.
Dec 31, 2019 6:46 PM - 1MiinMofo: WTF is MultiPlan doing here?
Dec 31, 2019 6:47 PM - 1MiinMofo: It's a spreadsheet, like Excel.
Dec 31, 2019 6:48 PM - 1MiinMofo: This was licensed from Maxis. Get Full Tilt! instead (includes this and two more tables).
Dec 31, 2019 6:49 PM - 1MiinMofo: One of the most forgettable best-selling games of all-time. The 360 was not a Wii.
Dec 31, 2019 6:55 PM - 1MiinMofo: Worst. Controller. Ever.
Dec 31, 2019 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's only partially true
Dec 31, 2019 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Random access times and IOPS are better on a ssd, but they're a small fraction of what they are with sequential reads
Dec 31, 2019 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Might be as little as 10% as much speed, depending on the type and distribution of the data, and the ssd used, worst case its more like 2% on a cheap ssd with no dram cache
Dec 31, 2019 7:04 PM - 1MiinMofo: "The console was Atari's attempt to compete with the NES and Sega Master System" No it wasn't! Neither were on Atari's radar in 1983.
Dec 31, 2019 7:07 PM - 1MiinMofo: Memory Stick˜ = Sony really hates their customers.
Dec 31, 2019 7:08 PM - 1MiinMofo: Memory Stick˜ = Sony really hates their customers.
Dec 31, 2019 7:10 PM - 1MiinMofo: Incels love this game.
Dec 31, 2019 7:28 PM - 1MiinMofo: The least-liked company in the industry's history and by a wide-margin., EA hates its customers and vice-versa.
Dec 31, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/s41AmQH < Jesus fuck, no wonder this thing was overheating 
Dec 31, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fan was definitely dead, didn't spin up at all lol
Dec 31, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's dusty as all fuck
Dec 31, 2019 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As you can see
Dec 31, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy, I did it
Dec 31, 2019 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the fan is spinning and it's turning on at least lol
Dec 31, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna leave it running to install games to make sure all is well, but yeah seems like it was just that
Dec 31, 2019 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And wow, only took like 30ish minutes to get it apart, replace the heatsink, and then put it almost entirely back together
Dec 31, 2019 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7DefLI0
Dec 31, 2019 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it works good now? ;p;
Dec 31, 2019 9:07 PM - kenenthk: I wouldnt count out that theres going to be a few m2 slots in next gens
Dec 31, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the OG Xbox was pretty nice for taking apart wasn't a complete pain in the ass.
Dec 31, 2019 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah I would think they would take advantage of that.
Dec 31, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 360 was pretty easy, too
Dec 31, 2019 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides breaking some clips lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing here, getting the outer shell was just a matter of clips and and then screws for the metal housing
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was super fucking easy
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that tool for the 360 here and like 5 of them... I should do that some day lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - kenenthk: My skins only about 80% back together cause I broke the clips
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But so far works, stayed on and the fan kept spinning while I downloaded a 20GB game
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - kenenthk: 360*
Dec 31, 2019 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'd assume that's a good sign
Dec 31, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably will be fine
Dec 31, 2019 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to see if I can find the disc I have for the MCC, give it a good test lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:09 PM - kenenthk: A broken case just means it's easier to get apart next time
Dec 31, 2019 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Dec 31, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish MCC was complete on PC.... fucking Microsoft lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still haven't finished reach around
Dec 31, 2019 9:11 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure you havent finished your reach around
Dec 31, 2019 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2vkiLHiTcY
Dec 31, 2019 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, just play the OG 1 and 2 ;O;
Dec 31, 2019 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Close enough ;O;
Dec 31, 2019 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Found the case for the game, but it's suspiciously absent 
Dec 31, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might've left it in my OG Xboner when I gave that to my little bro
Dec 31, 2019 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I have gamepass so I can download it I guess lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Just go out and buy a $2 sports game
Dec 31, 2019 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll just play the 360 game I downloaded I guess lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo MCC is 100+gb apparently? That'll just push me over my bandwidth limit 
Dec 31, 2019 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Comcrap 
Dec 31, 2019 9:18 PM - kenenthk: Just Request a full on flight simulator dl from Microsoft
Dec 31, 2019 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Dec 31, 2019 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Then coll Comcast and tell them to fuck off!"
Dec 31, 2019 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9OTZCRI2H8
Dec 31, 2019 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:27 PM - kenenthk: That was werid my temp theme switched from dark to light 
Dec 31, 2019 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, must be launching the new theme then
Dec 31, 2019 9:28 PM - kenenthk: I like the new version
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - kenenthk: So does this mean no more dark theme?
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WHat happened to the site?
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: IT'S IN LIGHT THEME! 
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All I did was refresh the page
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new theme launched
Dec 31, 2019 9:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm Being hacked. HELP!
Dec 31, 2019 9:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 31, 2019 9:30 PM - kenenthk: It told you to stop being a satanist and see the light
Dec 31, 2019 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is a dark mode, go to the bottom and click the paint thing
Dec 31, 2019 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good to me lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dark mode, more like blue... that is dark... I guess.... 
Dec 31, 2019 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Neat you can select your own colors now
Dec 31, 2019 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just black is true dark mode
Dec 31, 2019 9:33 PM - kenenthk: That's racist tom
Dec 31, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, he is right.
Dec 31, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now is black again 
Dec 31, 2019 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, new forum icons. 
Dec 31, 2019 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: A handshake? A pc mouse? 
Dec 31, 2019 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh god, only the front page is black, the thread post are white box and oranged title card 
Dec 31, 2019 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shaunjj SEND HALP
Dec 31, 2019 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 31, 2019 9:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess I'm stuck with blue mode for now.
Dec 31, 2019 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rgMf2Go-qCE?t=33
Dec 31, 2019 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do a cache refresh
Dec 31, 2019 9:36 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Ah, this looks...
Dec 31, 2019 9:36 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: way too modern
Dec 31, 2019 9:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I love it, rip tempstyle 2
Dec 31, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only complaint is the mobile shitbox page is awful
Dec 31, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Way too small lol
Dec 31, 2019 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise, great theme
Dec 31, 2019 9:41 PM - Lilith Valentine: Theme needs more Lilith
Dec 31, 2019 9:42 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/7GlAij8.png Temp is hot pink now
Dec 31, 2019 9:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't you like use custom image as background of yourself Lilith? 
Dec 31, 2019 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Temp feels like the new msypace now
Dec 31, 2019 9:57 PM - Lilith Valentine: Theme needs MORE Lilith, everything must be Lilith
Dec 31, 2019 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Does that mean I have access to panties of I'm lilith?
Dec 31, 2019 10:00 PM - kenenthk: If*
Dec 31, 2019 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm, is Lilith okay? 
Dec 31, 2019 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: OH GOD IT WENT BACK TO WHITE THEME
Dec 31, 2019 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who is hacking me 
Dec 31, 2019 10:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All I did was refresh the page
Dec 31, 2019 10:12 PM - kenenthk: It doesn't matter if you're black or white
Dec 31, 2019 10:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's what she said. 
Dec 31, 2019 10:13 PM - kenenthk: After she rejected you
Dec 31, 2019 10:19 PM - Nutez: sweet darkness <3 thank you
Dec 31, 2019 10:30 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-decade-new-temp-happy-new-year.555360/page-3#post-8906002 lol
Dec 31, 2019 10:49 PM - Asia81: the themre is bad
Dec 31, 2019 10:50 PM - Asia81: much glitch
Dec 31, 2019 10:55 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Well, few minutes left.
Dec 31, 2019 10:55 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Happy new year everyone!
Dec 31, 2019 11:02 PM - AsPika2219: Wow! New look!  I like it! Happy New Year 2020!
Dec 31, 2019 11:04 PM - kenenthk: Needs more alcohol
Dec 31, 2019 11:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTqcb8hl8YI
Dec 31, 2019 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THJHzDztpUg
Dec 31, 2019 11:13 PM - kenenthk: fuck of psi
Dec 31, 2019 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 31, 2019 11:15 PM - kenenthk: I plan on staying up until midnight just so I can make sure someone tells you to fuck off for the new year
Dec 31, 2019 11:21 PM - kenenthk: Defrag sim 2020
Dec 31, 2019 11:24 PM - Ericthegreat: um guys
Dec 31, 2019 11:24 PM - Ericthegreat: the temp looks like facebook all of a sudden
Dec 31, 2019 11:24 PM - Ericthegreat: okay back to dark mode
Dec 31, 2019 11:25 PM - Ericthegreat: you guys notice theres a pink mode now lol
Dec 31, 2019 11:25 PM - Ericthegreat: it looks nice
Dec 31, 2019 11:25 PM - Ericthegreat: but its pink
Dec 31, 2019 11:25 PM - Ericthegreat: this are still different but i like it
Dec 31, 2019 11:25 PM - kenenthk: Aint nothing wrong with looking at pink
Dec 31, 2019 11:25 PM - Ericthegreat: hehe
Dec 31, 2019 11:26 PM - Ericthegreat: still xenforo
Dec 31, 2019 11:27 PM - kenenthk: The new facebook looks exactly like the mobile app gross
Dec 31, 2019 11:28 PM - Ericthegreat: ive never used facebook
Dec 31, 2019 11:28 PM - Ericthegreat: maybe because i have no friends
Dec 31, 2019 11:28 PM - kenenthk: You have a wife of course you dont
Dec 31, 2019 11:29 PM - Ericthegreat: true
Dec 31, 2019 11:33 PM - kenenthk: I go to open youtube and I get not enough memory lol
Dec 31, 2019 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you need to upgrade your puter 
Dec 31, 2019 11:37 PM - kenenthk: Its Y20K its real
Dec 31, 2019 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Better tell my company I need a payment in advanced so I can get a new pc for productivity
Dec 31, 2019 11:40 PM - kenenthk: *fuuuu*
Dec 31, 2019 11:48 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9QE3HDBqEk
Jan 1, 2020 12:04 AM - KlariNoX: ARIS SUPER 3
Jan 1, 2020 12:13 AM - DinohScene: happy 2020!
Jan 1, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://hultbergs.org/defrag/
Jan 1, 2020 12:29 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvobNToCDLs
Jan 1, 2020 12:53 AM - kenenthk: https://www.sickchirpse.com/some-dickhead-left-football-filled-concrete-middle-field/?fbclid=IwAR35_tF_6poqDBKeimMbP7SaPkXvcIYcyZoRdiq1ZB-qZLvxdqv3drt9x9o
Jan 1, 2020 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/why-do-you-play-video-games.555372/
Jan 1, 2020 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 1, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THJHzDztpUg
Jan 1, 2020 12:58 AM - kenenthk: Are you filling soccer balls with concrete again psi
Jan 1, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 1, 2020 1:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx_oK2m60JE
Jan 1, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have like most of those...
Jan 1, 2020 1:41 AM - kenenthk: All from AliPsispaycheckgoestoExpress
Jan 1, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 1, 2020 2:01 AM - kenenthk: https://i.redd.it/lsk4k7vmr1841.png
Jan 1, 2020 2:02 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Touchscreen-Android-Handheld-Portable-Hexa-core/dp/B07CG7BDGB
Jan 1, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://356a3b4a77f9336a2108-fbed3480e408b539efcc782c4cc046a2.r14.cf1.rackcdn.com/Boot%20Magazine%20-%20Issue%20013%20-%20Dream%20Machine%2097%20-%20Sep%201997.pdf
Jan 1, 2020 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Your mom was a dreammachine in 97
Jan 1, 2020 2:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iu7pGll-pIc
Jan 1, 2020 2:20 AM - Ericthegreat: Dream machine
Jan 1, 2020 2:20 AM - Ericthegreat: Go watch Charlie the unicorn if you guys havnt
Jan 1, 2020 2:21 AM - Ericthegreat: So can all members see our insanity in the shout box now?
Jan 1, 2020 2:22 AM - kenenthk: Give me money
Jan 1, 2020 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ever since the game center update, yes.
Jan 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Costello removed the post restriction completely, so people can participate in chats with the various games and such
Jan 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, tbh, I think is a bit of a mistake to remove completely, should have been changed to like 10 or whatever
Jan 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh
Jan 1, 2020 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mainly annoying when new users come in asking for help on stuff nobody in the shitbox knows like 80% of the time lol
Jan 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So they end up being told to go make a post in the relevant section, aka the obvious thing to do lol
Jan 1, 2020 2:57 AM - kenenthk: Maybe add a warning on the registration field saying the shitbox may not be the best place to get help?
Jan 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That would require people to read something though
Jan 1, 2020 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which we know nobody here does 
Jan 1, 2020 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Just add boobs in the background field
Jan 1, 2020 2:59 AM - kenenthk: It worked out for Hugh hefner
Jan 1, 2020 3:45 AM - nachuz: Happy 2020
Jan 1, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boobs makes everything better well except on dudes
Jan 1, 2020 3:49 AM - kenenthk: and your daughter
Jan 1, 2020 3:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup bitches
Jan 1, 2020 3:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen far worse dust lol tom


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 2, 2020)

Jan 1, 2020 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: happy new year 
Jan 1, 2020 4:24 AM - kenenthk: Is it really new if we've had a new year before?
Jan 1, 2020 4:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Jan 1, 2020 4:26 AM - kenenthk: no fu
Jan 1, 2020 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: every new year is a new year
Jan 1, 2020 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you know what they say
Jan 1, 2020 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: all toasters toast toast
Jan 1, 2020 4:27 AM - kenenthk: they can also burn toast which has been done before so its not new
Jan 1, 2020 4:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INUl12GJHl4
Jan 1, 2020 6:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv7jvyslRek
Jan 1, 2020 6:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: volume warning
Jan 1, 2020 7:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see a pac man face 
Jan 1, 2020 7:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: These icons is funny stuff
Jan 1, 2020 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The news list has quote bubbles and one of them has a Fire next to it 
Jan 1, 2020 8:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: happy new year
Jan 1, 2020 8:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: what icons are you talking about
Jan 1, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: ohh i see that yeah
Jan 1, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats cool
Jan 1, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: more easily readable icons
Jan 1, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit
Jan 1, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: i WON something 
Jan 1, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: @The Real Jdbye - $15 gift card of choice
Jan 1, 2020 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Gift it to a drug dealer and get a blunt?
Jan 1, 2020 9:01 AM - sks316: gift it to me so i can buy dlc on the eshop /s
Jan 1, 2020 10:22 AM - Shalashaska98: I didn't know gba temp had a chat
Jan 1, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: You really dont want to know that it does
Jan 1, 2020 10:44 AM - Seriel: all toasts toast toasters
Jan 1, 2020 10:47 AM - kenenthk: I got a new toaster that's up rated wanna test it
Jan 1, 2020 10:47 AM - kenenthk: Ip*
Jan 1, 2020 11:53 AM - Ericthegreat: Yes
Jan 1, 2020 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Feel free
Jan 1, 2020 1:14 PM - Metalman: can anyone link me the easiest method to install nsps?
Jan 1, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: The new theme sucks, how do I go back  ;O;
Jan 1, 2020 1:39 PM - Arras: whoa, everything's round now
Jan 1, 2020 1:49 PM - T-hug: I dont like that the main drop down is now on the left
Jan 1, 2020 1:49 PM - T-hug: Most people right handed
Jan 1, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: It reminds me of a mixture of myspace/facebook tbh
Jan 1, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh God Veho your name is invisible on the black theme 
Jan 1, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: That's racist 
Jan 1, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I'm a ninja.
Jan 1, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: My ninja?
Jan 1, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/31/us/police-mcdonalds-coffee.html
Jan 1, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I say we change the former staff username color to a bright pink ;O;
Jan 1, 2020 2:28 PM - kenenthk: I think that would make a better choice for a reviewers color
Jan 1, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Or global mod but I think sickly would enjoy it too much
Jan 1, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: Can I have a rainbow colored username?
Jan 1, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Do you have large sums of cash at the end of your username?
Jan 1, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: I don't have large sums of cash anywhere.
Jan 1, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: You may if you get a rainbow username
Jan 1, 2020 2:51 PM - IncredulousP: lol shooting people? paid leave. lying about coffee? RESIGNED
Jan 1, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: lolwut?
Jan 1, 2020 3:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/31/us/police-mcdonalds-coffee.html
Jan 1, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: Oh, that.
Jan 1, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: FIRED
Jan 1, 2020 3:23 PM - kenenthk: Bummer think my pc got bloatware installed time for a fresh install
Jan 1, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/S6wAh8h
Jan 1, 2020 5:06 PM - e398: Can i get some input here? Had to reset the wii and the HDD files suddenly disappeared. The HDD displasy some '''''''.''' files. Crystal shows the HDD as healty so its not a faulty drive and the HDD still shows only 7GB avaliable. Is there a way to recover from this ?
Jan 1, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: I'm sorry but the general shoutbox is not the place to get help with technical issues. Please start a thread in the appropriate forum section.
Jan 1, 2020 5:38 PM - e398: I'm sorry. Will do that by the proper channels.
Jan 1, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Not enough members read the general shoutbox so the chances of someone knowing the answer is slim.
Jan 1, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: It's not a rule, just advice.
Jan 1, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus a thread will be easier to keep track of and reference at a later time
Jan 1, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho, you're no longer black!
Jan 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: 
Jan 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HTEcvyW.png
Jan 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: Heeeey  
Jan 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean on the superior black theme
Jan 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh ;O;
Jan 1, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of loser uses the white theme??
Jan 1, 2020 5:42 PM - Veho: I was told my username was completely invisible there.
Jan 1, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 1, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it was black, like the rest of the theme
Jan 1, 2020 5:42 PM - Veho: Only tryhard emo goth teens use the dark theme 
Jan 1, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not using the dark theme 
Jan 1, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm using the black theme 
Jan 1, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BECAUSE I HAVE OLED DEVICES AND IT SAVES BATTERY
Jan 1, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DAMMIT
Jan 1, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Buy a less crappy battery.
Jan 1, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: 
Jan 1, 2020 6:01 PM - player594: Black all the way
Jan 1, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always bet on black!
Jan 1, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blacker than the blackest black times infinity!
Jan 1, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, played through a few Halo levels, no overheating message so fixed lol
Jan 1, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, like $55ish Xbone lol
Jan 1, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UJEPKLmznk
Jan 1, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom time to sell it on ebay
Jan 1, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 1, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta keep this one for me ;O;
Jan 1, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy some more "broken" xboxs on ebay lol
Jan 1, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, not worth it lol. People selling them either super broken for somewhat cheap, or not too broken and like $20 cheaper than a working Xboner
Jan 1, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's dumb 
Jan 1, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For working ones that are just the base 500GB launch model they're selling for around $80-$100 lol
Jan 1, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I saved like $30-$50
Jan 1, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they are kind of on the last hurah
Jan 1, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Xbox 1X still gets a decent price
Jan 1, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly with the new systems so close it's not a good time to buy even a 1X I would wait for the new ones to come out then you can get last gen for peanuts lol
Jan 1, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/brJRsKJ.jpg
Jan 1, 2020 6:35 PM - Louis130704YT: hey
Jan 1, 2020 6:36 PM - Louis130704YT: i got a semi-bricked vWii
Jan 1, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/URtkYwr
Jan 1, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: https://hyperglitch.com/articles/hgterm
Jan 1, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: I want.
Jan 1, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: Someone make it for me.
Jan 1, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I'd change with that build is to use a Pi 3A instead of a full Pi 3, since you get just the one USB port by default and you'd have more room to fit it in that tiny shell
Jan 1, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat though
Jan 1, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: The likes counter doesn't show next to the username any more. You have to go to the likes page. My e-peen isn't visible at a glance.
Jan 1, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: Now I have to stroke my ego manually.
Jan 1, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The profile popup thing shows likes
Jan 1, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/qi8c3n
Jan 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they have to click once to view your epeen
Jan 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: Problem is I have to click too.
Jan 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: Didn't have to on the old layout.
Jan 1, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yQVrpcC.jpg
Jan 1, 2020 10:07 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Christmas Time!
Jan 1, 2020 10:08 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Christmas Time!
Jan 1, 2020 10:09 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Christmas Cats!
Jan 1, 2020 10:09 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Christmas Trains!
Jan 1, 2020 10:10 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Santa Solitaire!
Jan 1, 2020 10:11 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Cthulhu!
Jan 1, 2020 10:13 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Level Up!
Jan 1, 2020 10:14 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Level Up!
Jan 1, 2020 10:17 PM - Sjp2Coffee: Coffee!
Jan 1, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SyyAG9J
Jan 1, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jxpCUtS OK the end made me lol for real
Jan 1, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZZH5YMc.jpg
Jan 1, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SmCs0xh.jpg
Jan 1, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0C1pdCk.mp4 If I had enough money this is something I would buy lol
Jan 1, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6rEngPh.jpg
Jan 1, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xSFDVhn This ones for Tom lol
Jan 1, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pQYpV8d
Jan 1, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tQiVQnw.png
Jan 2, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The ice one reminds me of an ice storm we had here years ago
Jan 2, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Removed a ton of the branches on some of the trees at my parents house lol
Jan 2, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EDOYH0x
Jan 2, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TO5ZtOg.jpg
Jan 2, 2020 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jan 2, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 2:20 AM - kenenthk: It's a new decade change your ways
Jan 2, 2020 2:23 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2020/01/01/de-blasio-rips-dominos-over-30-new-years-eve-pizzas/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 3, 2020)

Jan 2, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My new years resolution is 4K
Jan 2, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/antonyleather/2020/12/31/intel-plans-to-battle-amd-ryzen-4000-in-2020-with-mass-of-hyper-threaded-processors-including-53ghz-10-core-beast/amp/
Jan 2, 2020 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Well your daughter already broke that on the scale I keep telling her to tun more but she wont listen to me
Jan 2, 2020 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Run
Jan 2, 2020 4:43 AM - kenenthk: I'm kidding shes a beautiful person
Jan 2, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I've fully converted to AMD these days unless I see Intel Sticking to a socket for a bit
Jan 2, 2020 4:49 AM - kenenthk: You mean you dont want to spend $500 extra on something that does the same exact thing?
Jan 2, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/31/us/police-mcdonalds-coffee.html
Jan 2, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk nope AMD offers more for less
Jan 2, 2020 4:56 AM - kenenthk: I posted that already 
Jan 2, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't argue with AMDs prices
Jan 2, 2020 4:57 AM - kenenthk: I argue with amazon prices on a daily and they usually give me $5 off just to shut me up
Jan 2, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it kenenthk posting things before me  lol
Jan 2, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean seriously AMD 2700X is 200 bucks that's a lot of CPU for the price
Jan 2, 2020 4:59 AM - kenenthk: That's about all they have to offer on am3 sockets
Jan 2, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AM3 is kinda dead isn't it?
Jan 2, 2020 5:04 AM - kenenthk: I could probably get a more decent mini board with everything built in for 50 bucks now
Jan 2, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AM4 for the time being is it. AM5 is rumored for the 5000s supporting DDR5
Jan 2, 2020 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Excuse yourself its am3+ 
Jan 2, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I'm not sure kenenthk that 6300 is not horrible
Jan 2, 2020 5:05 AM - kenenthk: No but its 6 years old and crashed on me alot
Jan 2, 2020 5:06 AM - kenenthk: May just need air dusted out and new thermal paste
Jan 2, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 6300 here that OCs to like 4.2Ghz stable
Jan 2, 2020 5:06 AM - kenenthk: I haven't dusted this pc in like 6 years and was literally a sheet of dust on the vents
Jan 2, 2020 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they run a bit hot if you don't care for them lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Cause pcs are lit literal dryer machines when it comes to venting
Jan 2, 2020 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Like
Jan 2, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I know that feeling lol but cleaning then is easy just use your vacuums brush hose attachment and suck out all that nasty dust and absolve your son's!!!
Jan 2, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sins
Jan 2, 2020 5:10 AM - kenenthk: https://www.shopsdo.com/black-sceptre-monitor-vga-2019-75hz-led-speakers--metal-build-in--c275w-1920rn--curved-27-hdmi-edge-less?zenid=ega8h4kes864d1d495cuv22hn2
Jan 2, 2020 5:11 AM - kenenthk: Lol build in speakers
Jan 2, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Autocorrect is beating my ass lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: I wouldnt use a vacuum it could spread around more dust had an argument with an old coworker when I was doing evs about taking a vacuum cleaner to a pcs vent hole
Jan 2, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 bucks.... It can't be good lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Scepter really isnt that bad of a brand
Jan 2, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk just suck it up and dooo eett
Jan 2, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Join the dark side and vacuum clean your PC lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I've been doing it for over 20 years ever a problem
Jan 2, 2020 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Not to mention I don't think evs should ever touch hospital computers even to clean perperhials
Jan 2, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never
Jan 2, 2020 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Leave that to IT guys
Jan 2, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I wouldn't clean anything in a hospital
Jan 2, 2020 5:15 AM - kenenthk: I remember one day my face broke out hella bad because I forgot to take my gloves off after wiping things down had to miss work
Jan 2, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lack of germs is what's breading super bugs... Nothing to compete against other than antibiotics
Jan 2, 2020 5:16 AM - kenenthk: My own fault but still wasnt go to work that day
Jan 2, 2020 5:17 AM - kenenthk: The hospital I was in was filthy like 6 floors and no one ever dusted anything
Jan 2, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:18 AM - kenenthk: No one even seemed to gather the common sense factor of putting big trash bags in big trash bins either always used small ones and caused shit to rip open and leak in the container
Jan 2, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Literally saw workers just reaching in bins and grabbing shit out
Jan 2, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Leaky bloody stuff is gross lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grab some needles lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:20 AM - kenenthk: One supervisor told me to reach in a red bin so I did and blood splattered all over this place so I got retaliated against and got called a rat over reporting it
Jan 2, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Jan 2, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As security I would just pull out my gun and make the person who told me to reach in there drink it lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Like what if I had a cut on my hands and the person had hiv
Jan 2, 2020 5:25 AM - kenenthk: I could of sued the company and been happy until I died the following year but still
Jan 2, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ebolaids
Jan 2, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your health is more important kenenthk
Jan 2, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like what if you buy the winning lotto ticket next week
Jan 2, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Healthy and wealthy
Jan 2, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still buy me a pizza lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:31 AM - kenenthk: Me using that pos company would be me winning the lotto I heard like 5 others quick right after I did
Jan 2, 2020 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Quit
Jan 2, 2020 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Good management shit director
Jan 2, 2020 5:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.shrinkela.com/vizio-43-quot-class-fhd-1080p-smart-led-tv-d43f-e2?gclid=CjwKCAiAo7HwBRBKEiwAvC_Q8Zxk4ZxpUwNX_Pwos1Y_cb5B9oLv6aUFJz-9KT8Vkzur__Z77ql5-BoCxdQQAvD_BwE now this I dont buy at all
Jan 2, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Instructions very clear... https://imgur.com/gallery/FEQcEFa
Jan 2, 2020 5:42 AM - kenenthk: At least w2s are around the corner which me not working the past 4 months I doubt will be shit
Jan 2, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just took that pic kenenthk lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they have them where you worked
Jan 2, 2020 5:45 AM - kenenthk: People werent that stupid just lazy and didnt care
Jan 2, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lazy is fine not caring hmmm not so much
Jan 2, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reach in the toilet lol
Jan 2, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fish out turds so only toilet paper
Jan 2, 2020 5:50 AM - kenenthk: The toilets did seem to clog every other day
Jan 2, 2020 5:51 AM - kenenthk: Everyone seemed to use the same mops also
Jan 2, 2020 5:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.xxlmag.com/news/2020/01/mariah-carey-twitter-hacked-diss-eminem/
Jan 2, 2020 6:11 AM - Mr_ESN: Hi
Jan 2, 2020 6:11 AM - Mr_ESN: What were you talking about
Jan 2, 2020 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/V5CfX8M
Jan 2, 2020 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Your mother
Jan 2, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Instructions very clear... https://imgur.com/gallery/FEQcEFa
Jan 2, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poopy
Jan 2, 2020 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Damn that converter I was about to buy sold
Jan 2, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Converter?
Jan 2, 2020 6:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PS2-PlayStation-2-Controller-Gamepad-To-Xbox-Console-Converter-Adapter-PS-X02A/202863350770?hash=item2f3b9913f2:g:uQwAAOSwCH9eBToo#vi__app-cvip-panel
Jan 2, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks fun lol
Jan 2, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Processing..OHHH..Oh my god wtf https://imgur.com/gallery/iUESB1k
Jan 2, 2020 7:40 AM - kenenthk: I wanted to see if I could use a wireless ps2 controller with it
Jan 2, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably yes but probably if your hacking it fo some reason I have bad luck with non oem controllers on the xbox
Jan 2, 2020 7:49 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/9d__ImT9PZI
Jan 2, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F0EZQsFulJs
Jan 2, 2020 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jan 2, 2020 8:27 AM - kenenthk: It's the 2bd day of the new decade and I'm already depressed
Jan 2, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joker memes https://imgur.com/gallery/77u20dD
Jan 2, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being depressed sucks kenenthk you should treat yourself to a game or a music video or something fun
Jan 2, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like play a kid's game via emulation Cabbage Patch Kids on the GBA is kinda fun and you almost can't lose lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:46 AM - kenenthk: I'm depressed cause your daughter wont stop blowing up my dms
Jan 2, 2020 8:46 AM - kenenthk: Only fun kids game is blowing up kids
Jan 2, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try it now!!!!!
Jan 2, 2020 8:47 AM - kenenthk: Give me money I'll be good
Jan 2, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo:  kenenthk is a bitch lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: That's racist
Jan 2, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:49 AM - kenenthk: your daughter
Jan 2, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jan 2, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: your mother!
Jan 2, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does rainbow work? Lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Look I'm veoh, now I feel even more depressed
Jan 2, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: what colors work?
Jan 2, 2020 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Ask mj?
Jan 2, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it doesn't matter if your black or white as long as your under age tee hee
Jan 2, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby knows when you are asleep he knows when your awake so don't eat it drink anything at his house
Jan 2, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Someone should edit veohs text to only type in black
Jan 2, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pudding pop some tapioca right in your orifices
Jan 2, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: I need to pee call me r kelly
Jan 2, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pee pee it's raining gold, a shower on a girl that's not too old R Kelly he makes your shirt all smelly....
Jan 2, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: gross now I'm tom
Jan 2, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk feel free to take these rhymes lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe you could start beef with him lol
Jan 2, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: now I'm flame I try to be funny but cant top ken
Jan 2, 2020 9:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 2, 2020 9:01 AM - kenenthk: I'm a nice guy 
Jan 2, 2020 9:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your text changed colors
Jan 2, 2020 9:02 AM - kenenthk: I'm a wizard harry
Jan 2, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am old but the rhymes are gold
Jan 2, 2020 9:04 AM - kenenthk: only this color can control noobs
Jan 2, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: is silver on ere? 
Jan 2, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ping is awesome!!!
Jan 2, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He plays war hammer 
Jan 2, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: can this work? Will it look like poop? Lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well maybe lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: glitches?
Jan 2, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: your mothers color
Jan 2, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: Why is brown magenta
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - kenenthk: fix it costello
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: copper?
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys your colors is changing. 
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hard to read
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No copper lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 AM - kenenthk: I try
Jan 2, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She turned me into a newt....
Jan 2, 2020 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Are colors are normal dont know what meth you're on
Jan 2, 2020 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Our
Jan 2, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: a newt?I got better....
Jan 2, 2020 9:12 AM - kenenthk: its that time of month
Jan 2, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope this one works lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Baahhh lavender isn't a color I guess lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: close maybe lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mods are going to be like "see this is why we can't have nice things" lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: www.gbatemp.net
Jan 2, 2020 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Damn didnt work
Jan 2, 2020 9:18 AM - kenenthk: lookitsrainbowhappy
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 AM - kenenthk: Nah Costello is just gonna be like well shitbox is disabled from now on
Jan 2, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can now say fuck in 4 colors lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:20 AM - kenenthk: Hex codes also work
Jan 2, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure I can do them on this phone lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ✓¥∆•π
Jan 2, 2020 9:21 AM - kenenthk: I only like to say fuck in pink obvious reasons
Jan 2, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ™¶~£¢~°°°°©®>>>>
Jan 2, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Shaun's probably just like wtf
Jan 2, 2020 9:24 AM - kenenthk: I just wish emojis worked un chat so I can flip off psi the bmnatrual way
Jan 2, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:25 AM - kenenthk: .|.
Jan 2, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True that
Jan 2, 2020 10:08 AM - shaunj66: *Basic formatting has always been a thing in the shoutbox guys , cmon son*
Jan 2, 2020 10:09 AM - shaunj66: There's even buttons for it on the actual shoutbox page https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/
Jan 2, 2020 10:16 AM - kenenthk: Psi started it
Jan 2, 2020 10:20 AM - Seriel: sure
Jan 2, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: Bring back image embedding  ;O;
Jan 2, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: Do you really wanna see psi banned veho?
Jan 2, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want gifs
Jan 2, 2020 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Tempimgur partnership 2020?
Jan 2, 2020 10:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Xhov887VOFk
Jan 2, 2020 10:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 2, 2020 10:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: MOD ALERT
Jan 2, 2020 10:51 AM - LeonPro12: Is this here new?
Jan 2, 2020 11:43 AM - kenenthk: https://gspawn.com/original-british-napoleonic-ezekiel-baker-breech-loading-rifle/
Jan 2, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will it work on telemarketers?
Jan 2, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Unfortunately this only works line of sight, and telemarketers are by definition tele.
Jan 2, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  lol
Jan 2, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: î ╘o╔
Jan 2, 2020 2:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what the heck is that 
Jan 2, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen 2: Ice Cube's Revenge is out now....
Jan 2, 2020 2:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can't read your weird language
Jan 2, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: The language is that of Florida, which I will not utter here.
Jan 2, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vbMvm4l.jpg
Jan 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, almost didn't recognize you. Your name blending into the background 
Jan 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: I am ninja now.
Jan 2, 2020 3:58 PM - RayMa: please, is there a way to supress a message on a thread?
Jan 2, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I merged your 5 posts into one for you
Jan 2, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the future, just report the post in the thread and ask a mod to do that
Jan 2, 2020 4:01 PM - RayMa: Thank you 
Jan 2, 2020 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yes in the future report your post so you can get Hannes 
Jan 2, 2020 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Banned* damn autocorrect
Jan 2, 2020 6:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You got auto correct to "Hannes"? 
Jan 2, 2020 6:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What even is that word?
Jan 2, 2020 6:12 PM - Veho: It's short for Johannes.
Jan 2, 2020 7:10 PM - Chary: yo veho, you're not invisible anymore lol
Jan 2, 2020 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: A name probably
Jan 2, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: balls
Jan 2, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQkgU_nrfJU
Jan 2, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: Chary ruined my stealth  
Jan 2, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: This new forum design makes me not want to post any more  
Jan 2, 2020 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Good
Jan 2, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: Oh I'll still post in the shitbox, ken.
Jan 2, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: BECAUSE FUCK YOU THAT'S WHY
Jan 2, 2020 9:08 PM - shaunj66: if you have suggestions on how to improve it please post in the feedback thread
Jan 2, 2020 9:08 PM - shaunj66: people had the same reaction from TS1>TS2 , actually every upgrade tbh
Jan 2, 2020 9:09 PM - Veho: Change bad  
Jan 2, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you so basic  (kidding)
Jan 2, 2020 9:10 PM - kenenthk: I have a suggestion get rid of the Nintendo category 
Jan 2, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: Yeah, Nintendo is doomed anyway.
Jan 2, 2020 9:13 PM - kenenthk: https://gizmodo.com/exercise-might-keep-your-sperm-in-shape-too-1840774530
Jan 2, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep waiting for Nintendo to go out of business lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: Shaun, I'm just having a hard time getting used to the new design, that's all.
Jan 2, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: I feel old  
Jan 2, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho cheer up, eventually you get used to change as a constant
Jan 2, 2020 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Try finding a street hooker? That's how I manage to feel young
Jan 2, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having been old enough to remember the 70's I have seen a lot of change lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Also lots of medication helps too
Jan 2, 2020 9:17 PM - Flame: new design? what new design? oh wait... us mods had that for a while ;O;
Jan 2, 2020 9:17 PM - Flame: we have the 3D version now ;O;
Jan 2, 2020 9:18 PM - kenenthk: Yeah psi had to go from clinton to trump how do you think he feels
Jan 2, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss Reagan 
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mr Gorbichef tear down that wall!
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Didnt he die or something 
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 PM - Flame: Reagan will make USA great again
Jan 2, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Robotic Zombie Reagan will live again!!!!
Jan 2, 2020 9:20 PM - kenenthk: That's ok psi you can finish off life with Bernie sanders that is if he even manages a year in office without having a heart attack
Jan 2, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: Bets on what will be used to resurrect ol' Ronnie to save America: nanobots or necromancy.
Jan 2, 2020 9:20 PM - Flame: not only he will make Gorbichef tear down his wall Reagan will make that wall which mexico will pay
Jan 2, 2020 9:21 PM - kenenthk: I mean it's not like theres already not massive tunnels from mexico to america
Jan 2, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Flame
Jan 2, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ue2QAD9gHVI
Jan 2, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey China has a wall and how many Mexicans are there? lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:24 PM - Flame: tunnels from mexico to america?
Jan 2, 2020 9:24 PM - Flame: ¡Ah no!
Jan 2, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Yeah chinas wall gets called a great thing trumps wall gets called a racist pile of steaming donkey dick
Jan 2, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just call them Mongolians lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uvmC12b9cw
Jan 2, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Maybe we'll have an american version of mulan staring iggy azalea
Jan 2, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Titled iggy
Jan 2, 2020 9:28 PM - Flame: isnt she Australian ?
Jan 2, 2020 9:28 PM - Flame: your version is Cardi B
Jan 2, 2020 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Isnt she american now
Jan 2, 2020 9:30 PM - Flame: which person with money isnt american ?
Jan 2, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ozzy lives here now too lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: 《 this one
Jan 2, 2020 9:30 PM - Flame: huh?
Jan 2, 2020 9:31 PM - Flame: ken you american. just a poor one
Jan 2, 2020 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Uremum said I was rich in the sack last night
Jan 2, 2020 9:33 PM - Flame: i gave Uremum a golden shower, thats why she american
Jan 2, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: She told me it felt more like a squirt gun
Jan 2, 2020 9:38 PM - Interstella5555: Ok time to take out the Shoutbox.
Jan 2, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVzlmfYp4bg
Jan 2, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XVZrL4k1los?t=20
Jan 2, 2020 9:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/north-carolina-family-frozen-pizza-snake appetizers!
Jan 2, 2020 9:42 PM - kenenthk: The real version, family saw snake in oven de ide to fry the fucker
Jan 2, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the smell would have been pretty horrid lol
Jan 2, 2020 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Solid snake?
Jan 2, 2020 9:49 PM - kenenthk: How is it snake spent weeks fighting in war but never had to piss or shit
Jan 3, 2020 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: "Amber Helm and her husband Robert Helm were cooking a frozen pizza Monday night when, instead, they ended up cooking a snake."
Jan 3, 2020 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: what, you mean they tossed the pizza? 
Jan 3, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4wLj58UtA8
Jan 3, 2020 12:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: they don't show everything ken
Jan 3, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nah. probably smells like grilled chicken
Jan 3, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've had alligator i guess snake would taste similar but with lots more tiny bones
Jan 3, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: and maybe a hint of venom
Jan 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but ever smelled snake shit?
Jan 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine that before it died it took a dump lol
Jan 3, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: You should try eating a cobra jd
Jan 3, 2020 12:52 AM - kenenthk: Make sure its raw and you start at the head
Jan 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cats ask for it by name!
Jan 3, 2020 1:03 AM - kenenthk: From the nose to the butt like gamerzmum
Jan 3, 2020 1:39 AM - Hambrew: nice discord server you got here
Jan 3, 2020 1:55 AM - kenenthk: Please put all complaints in that big ball of fire over there


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 4, 2020)

Jan 3, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Concrete soccer ball on fire?
Jan 3, 2020 4:35 AM - kenenthk: That's what aids feel like
Jan 3, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine it feels like the flu towards the end lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are gonna cure it soon or something lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if we lived in a totalitarian society the cure for most diseases would just be a simple process of elimination
Jan 3, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cure efforts could be reassigned to things like cancer research and curing age
Jan 3, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully we live in a kinder society
Jan 3, 2020 4:46 AM - kenenthk: They just wanted to kill easy e before they found a cure
Jan 3, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Easy E was too hard lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:47 AM - kenenthk: Expected Delivery byTHURSDAY2 JANUARY2020  In-Transit  January 2, 2020 at 9:43 pm  Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility  KANSAS CITY KS NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER
Jan 3, 2020 4:47 AM - kenenthk: Fu usps
Jan 3, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Funky F and Gangsta G and Hip H and Inked I hated Easy E
Jan 3, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh what did you order?
Jan 3, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna order a 4800X but they won't be out for a long time
Jan 3, 2020 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Vape stuff
Jan 3, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You gonna be more vape than man soon lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You shall hence forth be known as Darth Vape
Jan 3, 2020 4:52 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter likes ot when I smoke her
Jan 3, 2020 5:07 AM - kenenthk: My cat scratched me so I threw water at it
Jan 3, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your pussy is going crazy?
Jan 3, 2020 5:33 AM - kenenthk: My pussy got wet
Jan 3, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol give it some cat nip
Jan 3, 2020 5:37 AM - kenenthk: I may leave it at a chinese reasturant instead
Jan 3, 2020 5:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/p/14031085670?iid=151964364209&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=151964364209&targetid=595232466149&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1017588&poi=&campaignid=2086088625&mkgroupid=76790091589&rlsatarget=aud-298628318826la-595232466149&abcId=1141016&merchantid=113597249&gclid=Cj0KCQiAxrbwBRCoARIsABEc9sgnFEfi-lT1VZqgFldID0UVmnpXjcovOmjW2ufG75vXuxPwdXo
Jan 3, 2020 6:30 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/i4QYvXpaXlY
Jan 3, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/glock-17.html?spm=a2g0n.home.search-bar.16.255778c96ki0mX&categoryId=200118002&browser_id=8c30a612c1784b75aa0224dd7a64be6f&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b434ab168887a477a92d8-1572946912313-03901-cApN26XV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=16f69fe41821c07194ab21241c8461d0892439c078&gclid=null
Jan 3, 2020 6:36 AM - kenenthk: Ban gund
Jan 3, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Become an armed guard kenenthk
Jan 3, 2020 7:03 AM - kenenthk: I'm not getting shot by a hoodlum that's your purpose in life
Jan 3, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm the hoodlum lol
Jan 3, 2020 7:05 AM - kenenthk: The day that happens is the day nick cannons going to release a good diss track
Jan 3, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Machine Gun Kelly VS R Kelly
Jan 3, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby VS sleeping kenenthk
Jan 3, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/kQewztSyW2 SHARE LINK
Jan 3, 2020 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 3, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: "Sorry, this post has been removed by the moderators of r/pcmasterrace."
Jan 3, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Fu veho
Jan 3, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: NO U
Jan 3, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Uremum.
Jan 3, 2020 3:00 PM - kenenthk: How do I disable youtube so I dont get forwarded to linus tech tip videos
Jan 3, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: Do you want to disable the whole Youtube or just his videos?
Jan 3, 2020 3:09 PM - kenenthk: I want to disable life
Jan 3, 2020 3:22 PM - Flame: what. i hope that a typo
Jan 3, 2020 3:22 PM - Flame: and you meant HIS life
Jan 3, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ljq9kzh
Jan 3, 2020 3:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbJBo2wlX80
Jan 3, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/90nSnpQ.jpg
Jan 3, 2020 3:39 PM - Veho: Actual PS2 motherboard, not an emulator. $500. A steal.
Jan 3, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know....
Jan 3, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is pretty cool but damn so pricey
Jan 3, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's about how much people sell their "homemade" ones lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it come with like 500 games? like when you buy a Wii lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day I'd like to try and make my own portable something or other
Jan 3, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm lazy and too much work lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portable Xbox One lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That might be possible with that digital only Xbone lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, easier anyways
Jan 3, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Car Battery and Xbox One and a small 1080P screen all set lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess either way you'd have to do like a laptop thing, like that one guy did for PS3 and 360
Jan 3, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Steroids and hernia not included
Jan 3, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably use an Xboner Laptop lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Send tom anportable ps2 lit for review and force him to make it
Jan 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine anything portable that I would want....
Jan 3, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Kit*
Jan 3, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turbo Graphx maybe? I mean they made a portable back then but it was the tech back then so it kind of sucked....
Jan 3, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Must solder each wire for LCD display
Jan 3, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats easy just solder it try it out.. realize it's not working... try again repeat like 4-5 times more then smash the whole thing with a hammer
Jan 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most things probably have pinouts that you can check for that anyways lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Ps3 portable with orginal phat console
Jan 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some grey hair for a reason lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk then you could have a portable PS2 as well
Jan 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and PS1
Jan 3, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus PSP via Mini's or something
Jan 3, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Ps4 rumors to be backwards compatability with all consoles but I dont see that happening
Jan 3, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Ps5*
Jan 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it would be possible with the PS5
Jan 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS1/2 will be easy, since they already have emulators for that
Jan 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS3 might be a bit harder, but with Sony's knowledge, creating an emulator should be no problem
Jan 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I doubt it as well unless they mean *Backwards compatible....     *Backwards via buying your games again on the digital store, most games will not be available at all or ever.
Jan 3, 2020 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Possible yes probability slim cause sony wont discontinue ps4 right out the gate
Jan 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially when it has Zen 2 cores
Jan 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS4 is no brainer, since it'll be same architecture
Jan 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clocked at 3.2Ghz  lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't the PS3 use a Nvidia GPU?
Jan 3, 2020 3:58 PM - kenenthk: I dont see ps5 being backwards compatability right out the gate cause the ps4 is still selling really well
Jan 3, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jan 3, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? Sony already said it will ken lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They literally showed off Spiderman running on a PS5
Jan 3, 2020 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Huh
Jan 3, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest maybe not, but PS4 for sure lol
Jan 3, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like 100% guaranteed
Jan 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS4-5 should be fairly easy since it will be a straight PC style upgrade
Jan 3, 2020 4:00 PM - kenenthk: So if true I can just sell off all my ps stuff and just need the ps5
Jan 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Sony want's the "transition" between PS4-PS5 to go as smoothly as possible
Jan 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with MS, hence why they're also going hard with backwards compatibility
Jan 3, 2020 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Ps5 hacks are going to be glorious if all are backwards compatability
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Flame: now i feel like buying a PS2 slim after watching that veho vid... even do i own a hacked Fat PS2
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Will need a 20tb external hdd tho lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I prefer PS2 emulation these days 
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I don't expect the PS5/Sexbox to be hackable
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least not for years after launch
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless someone does something really fucking dumb lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:01 PM - Flame: PS5 hax wen?
Jan 3, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The trick is to buy a PS5 at launch then just stuff it in a closet and don't update the firmware.
Jan 3, 2020 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Sonya gonna dump all ps4 revenue in ps5 security that tx will just crack and sell chips for $500 each
Jan 3, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:03 PM - Flame: @Psionic i plan to do that
Jan 3, 2020 4:03 PM - Flame: send help
Jan 3, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: We'll hopefully see more hackers for ps4 once 5 releases
Jan 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I just want MS to finish the Master Queef collection on PC as soon as possible lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Ps2 on ps4 is probably possible now they just dont want to release it
Jan 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They already have PS2 games on PS4 ken
Jan 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not full 100% backwards compatibility, just "select titles"
Jan 3, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: But can discs be read?
Jan 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they develop slightly different emulators for each game, to ensure "maximum functionality"
Jan 3, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but that will never happen 
Jan 3, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also want AMD to release the 4000's as soon as possible.... 50% more floating point performance....
Jan 3, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta make money somehow ;O;
Jan 3, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure some dev will release a ps2 emulator for ps4 once theres a 100% hack for it
Jan 3, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do expect the PS5, assuming it has the "100% full backwards compatibility" that's rumored would support discs though
Jan 3, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony just needs to put a clause in the EULA that lets them sell one of your kidneys when they choose lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd just work like the Xboners, when you insert the disc it'll make you download a specific package
Jan 3, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: But imagine trying to beat psycho mantis on a ps4. Snake plug the controller into port 2, wait what?
Jan 3, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the 360 had some sort of generic emulator for Xbox games but used a white list to make sure they worked
Jan 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it supported most games
Jan 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only a few weren't compatible, but with cfw you can get around it IIRC
Jan 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was amazing to me
Jan 3, 2020 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Are they still releasing easier ways to crack the 360
Jan 3, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, MS's emulators are really impressive IMO
Jan 3, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulate everything
Jan 3, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Just wait for the 360 mini press esc to load iso
Jan 3, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS will never do that unfortunately
Jan 3, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be neat if they'd use their emulators on PC though
Jan 3, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Let people buy OG Xbox and 360 games and play them on PC
Jan 3, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would 100% be possible for them to port it over to their Windows Store, throw some of that Windows Store DRM on it lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xbone's OS is basically Windows 10 anyways lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah would be nice let PC users bump up res and fps
Jan 3, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need my 8x res Xbox games pls ;O;
Jan 3, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 4K Crazy Taxi ftw!
Jan 3, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Xboner X supports like 16x fucking res for Xbox games
Jan 3, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is hilarious
Jan 3, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Matrix on the original Xbox ran at 1080i
Jan 3, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think only like 40 original Xbox games are supported on the Xboner
Jan 3, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a little disappointing, but still nice I guess lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think KOTOR 1 and 2 are on the list, and Battlefront 1 and 2
Jan 3, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt Halo is though lol
Jan 3, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just bought both Kotor games on steam
Jan 3, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disappointed they don't do like Any fixes....
Jan 3, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you want a wide screen res? Lol no....
Jan 3, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/69629/nvidia-ampere-gpu-50-faster-turing-half-power/amp.html
Jan 3, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now hopefully they don't go balls retarded with their prices
Jan 3, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XZOv1cT.png
Jan 3, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: I could see an og xbox mini just being a ups box with electrict parts inside it
Jan 3, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NXWR6DL/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_U_11VdEbP4YPM4Q I wonder if I could fit game consoles on this doubtful
Jan 3, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Why not?
Jan 3, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: Is it too flimsy?
Jan 3, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Not big enough in width?
Jan 3, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Ps4 looks slightly too big in width
Jan 3, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS4 is 12x10.8 in, so it should "just" fit on it
Jan 3, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably sit on the edges, though
Jan 3, 2020 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Og xbox would probably be drop easily I'd have to set it on the bottom
Jan 3, 2020 6:31 PM - kenenthk: I kind of just want to throw my tv on a dresser and get a tower like that
Jan 3, 2020 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not designed to hold the weight of 20 game consoles
Jan 3, 2020 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: or more
Jan 3, 2020 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: all fabric shelves and what looks like a plastic frame
Jan 3, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: Its surely not designed to hold the weight of uremum ;0
Jan 3, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: same difference
Jan 3, 2020 6:48 PM - player594: anyone know why I only get black screens in Yuzu?
Jan 3, 2020 6:50 PM - kenenthk: Cause your screens off
Jan 3, 2020 6:52 PM - player594: Wow go figure there is a smart a$$ on here.
Jan 3, 2020 6:53 PM - Flame: dont listen to ken. ask in the Yuzu thread, you are more likely to get an answer
Jan 3, 2020 6:54 PM - player594: I have
Jan 3, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm a nice person
Jan 3, 2020 6:55 PM - player594: Just figured someone on the chat might know something
Jan 3, 2020 6:56 PM - Flame: ken's a nice person
Jan 3, 2020 6:56 PM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/yuzu/comments/byjr6h/black_screen/ any help?
Jan 3, 2020 6:57 PM - Veho: You don't have to ingratiate yourself with ken to get into his mom's pants.
Jan 3, 2020 6:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah just get my mom drunk and give me another shitty sibling 
Jan 3, 2020 6:57 PM - player594: No Ken it;s black from the begining
Jan 3, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Few options:  -disable asynchronous GPU emulation - launch another game and then PLG again - disable shaders - get an older build
Jan 3, 2020 6:58 PM - player594: tried that before
Jan 3, 2020 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Its probably best to ask on their reddit page
Jan 3, 2020 7:00 PM - player594: more trolls on Reddit
Jan 3, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: But if it's their official page then that's probably where the devs hang out
Jan 3, 2020 7:02 PM - player594: Not so sure about that
Jan 3, 2020 7:02 PM - kenenthk: https://yuzu-emu.org/help/
Jan 3, 2020 7:06 PM - player594: probably my shitty computer
Jan 3, 2020 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Found a white vita for 60
Jan 3, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox isn't the place to ask for help
Jan 3, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the place for assholes like me and ken and Psi and Flame to be assholes to people
Jan 3, 2020 7:38 PM - kenenthk: You forgot sickly whenever he feels like it anyway
Jan 3, 2020 7:39 PM - kenenthk: I'm about to buy a super slim ps3 for 30 bucks of seller agrees its crackable isnt it
Jan 3, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not fully, you don't get full CFW
Jan 3, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just PS3HEN
Jan 3, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it does let you pirate stuff, supports Multiman and such
Jan 3, 2020 7:41 PM - kenenthk: So it's like chicken hen back in the day you have to reenable each boot up?
Jan 3, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC yeah
Jan 3, 2020 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Can I load ps1/2 shit with it
Jan 3, 2020 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Like any ftp support
Jan 3, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FTP works fine
Jan 3, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure about PS2 games, I think it's limited to only encrypted ISOs
Jan 3, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Hope seller agrees then most good ps2 games are already remastered for ps3 anyway
Jan 3, 2020 7:54 PM - kenenthk: Damn it it just sold when I was asking seller questions
Jan 3, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AUBNJtv.jpg
Jan 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Alpha196056: how the heck do I download things?
Jan 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Alpha196056: there is no option that says I can download
Jan 3, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like the ps3 super slim it looks butt ugly
Jan 3, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: ps3 slim looks way better
Jan 3, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: and better hackability too i think?
Jan 3, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: with downgrading
Jan 3, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not all Slims, just early ones can be downgraded and have CFW
Jan 3, 2020 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can all be downgraded right just not lower than the factory fw
Jan 3, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They can be downgraded, yeah, but it's pointless unless they can get down to 3.56
Jan 3, 2020 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: how hard are those slims to find used?
Jan 3, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose that depends on your location, but these days hackable Slims are still around on eBay
Jan 3, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.psdevwiki.com/ps3/SKU_Models < These are a list of the hackable models
Jan 3, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the US they seem to go for like $75-$100, depending on condition
Jan 3, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a bit overpriced IMO but eh
Jan 3, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a BC phatty and an unhackable Slim 
Jan 3, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, unCFWable Slim anyways lol
Jan 3, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CBA to setup PS3HEN though
Jan 3, 2020 9:22 PM - kenenthk: No iso 4u
Jan 3, 2020 9:23 PM - kenenthk: https://palm.com/products/palm-unlocked?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_c3gpa7o5gIVXbxPCh3xtAAzEAEYASAAEgJm2fD_BwE lol cute palms still trying
Jan 3, 2020 9:33 PM - Veho: Looks neat.
Jan 3, 2020 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Not for nearly 300
Jan 3, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: Not for those specs, agreed. But in general, it looks neat.
Jan 3, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: Should cost $99 though.
Jan 3, 2020 9:51 PM - kenenthk: It's a good drug dealers phone psi probably has 5 knock offs from china
Jan 3, 2020 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: "the size of a credit card" my ass its like 20 credit cards stacked
Jan 3, 2020 11:34 PM - kenenthk: https://randysrandom.com/after-black-friday/
Jan 3, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WHdZBuc.jpg
Jan 4, 2020 12:35 AM - kenenthk: I feel like that could be a new chasity belt just add bluetooth so women can play baby sounds as male attempts to insert
Jan 4, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GkKo1JY
Jan 4, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/veVSfy5
Jan 4, 2020 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Doing dishes is fun
Jan 4, 2020 2:51 AM - kenenthk: https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=rB1Z7Wnszps
Jan 4, 2020 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck me
Jan 4, 2020 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Get me drunk enough first and I mean drunk


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 5, 2020)

Jan 4, 2020 4:00 AM - mikeylevi: Anybody here in the market for an unpatched switch?
Jan 4, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you whore you
Jan 4, 2020 5:01 AM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/mRCgU6x
Jan 4, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://fabiensanglard.net/another_world_polygons_amiga500/index.html
Jan 4, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nerd gasm....
Jan 4, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/jwp9azsjtuh21.png?auto=webp&s=8b4835129580f0abd7d82edded18be8ccc971189
Jan 4, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/samsung-prototypes-first-ever-3nm-gaafet-semiconductor
Jan 4, 2020 6:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: x*think you might need to have debug stats*
Jan 4, 2020 6:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: *peenus*
Jan 4, 2020 6:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: ignore the first message
Jan 4, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/QSLdCg92X2
Jan 4, 2020 7:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: spoopy virus link Psi
Jan 4, 2020 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: "Laughs in European" why is that so funny lol
Jan 4, 2020 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: like, european isn't a language
Jan 4, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think English is like the language everywhere even aliens from space speak it in Star Trek
Jan 4, 2020 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they also speak klingon in star trek
Jan 4, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jan 4, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/florida-man-woken-man-who-broke-house-began-sucking-his-toes-1480384%3famp=1
Jan 4, 2020 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.newsweek.com/florida-man-nude-bites-police-dog-1479879%3famp=1
Jan 4, 2020 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: florida man at it again lol
Jan 4, 2020 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: each one better than th elast
Jan 4, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I feel like meth is causing most of these lol
Jan 4, 2020 9:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: didnt take him long lol cant have a new year without being reminded of florida man
Jan 4, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 4, 2020 9:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: still want someone to make that animated series about florida man the superhero no one asked for lol
Jan 4, 2020 9:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is so much good material out there
Jan 4, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly I would watch the shit out that lol
Jan 4, 2020 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're probably right about the meth thng and coke too lol
Jan 4, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Having some first had experience now with meth heads they seem completely retarded
Jan 4, 2020 9:38 AM - kenenthk: Welp I just hit a cone cause some construction worker decided not to close off the entire lane
Jan 4, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sitting it kenenthk?
Jan 4, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Should of ran over all them so I could sue the city
Jan 4, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's Methed up
Jan 4, 2020 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Psi why does my battery keep draining to 0 as soon as I click on your profile
Jan 4, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I need more power
Jan 4, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited power!!!! I mean minutes unlimited minutes.....
Jan 4, 2020 10:43 AM - kenenthk: Are you infectious
Jan 4, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/eTkQ2mnn-ZE
Jan 4, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol wild just learned about Rockstar making a Austin powers game on the GameBoy Color
Jan 4, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Did you eat a baby?
Jan 4, 2020 11:49 AM - T-hug: What would you like to download?
Jan 4, 2020 11:54 AM - T-hug: I've beaten this game on like 8 different platforms!
Jan 4, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know yet... lol
Jan 4, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably play it at some point. Just checked out the ROM it seems pretty detailed for a GB Color game lol
Jan 4, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/10tHh6B
Jan 4, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LRvL2Yj
Jan 4, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tog6BZx
Jan 4, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: I like 3 xs in a row
Jan 4, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/swjiBZf
Jan 4, 2020 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.neogaf.com/threads/epic-games-store-exploit-allows-you-to-play-and-keep-a-game-forever-without-even-buying-it.1509718/
Jan 4, 2020 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: hahaha
Jan 4, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9ueVMJe
Jan 4, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it's even worse... I have had some cracked games appear in my account... I was keeping a lid on that one lol
Jan 4, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't figured out the how or why yet though...
Jan 4, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh BTW Dark Siders 1 and 2 is free on the Epic store
Jan 4, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And Steep
Jan 4, 2020 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol Psi can you uninstall the cracked version and install the one in your account legit?
Jan 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Jan 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do the same thing to Windows 10 sometimes lol
Jan 4, 2020 8:29 PM - 1MiinMofo: It's hard to believe this is from the same series as GoldenEye 007.
Jan 4, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: dont really have to with win10 when you have that digital activation thing
Jan 4, 2020 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is no way MS don't know about that glitch if you can even call it that, they must just not care because they want everyone to use win10 that bad
Jan 4, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/stores/node/3016520011?_encoding=UTF8&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Albanese%20Confectionery&ref_=bl_dp_s_web_3016520011&productGridPageIndex=3
Jan 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just ordered like 3 pounds of gummies  lol (well my family will eat most of them but damn those are good gummies
Jan 4, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure they're sugar free so you shit your pants 
Jan 4, 2020 10:19 PM - Joe88: https://www.amazon.com/Sweetarts-Jelly-Beans-3-7-Pack/dp/B00P6KQDKU/ref=sr_1_3?crid=WG4EEGYGND4N&keywords=sweet+tart+jelly+beans&qid=1578176363&sprefix=sweet+tart+j%2Caps%2C138&sr=8-3
Jan 4, 2020 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Psi does that natrually
Jan 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Joe88: those are my favorite but really only avaiable around easter
Jan 4, 2020 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O_O
Jan 4, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was playing Jedi Fallen Order it's pretty good....
Jan 4, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It kept crashing on me so I just kinda abandoned it lol
Jan 4, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Played pretty well though, seemed like it'd be fun if it actually worked
Jan 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why it was crashing?
Jan 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You get the fit one?
Jan 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's my Origin account? lol
Jan 4, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe its maybaline lol
Jan 4, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYaRzp--xyk
Jan 4, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxVe8MyTll0
Jan 5, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF4F5KbHLbA
Jan 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Flame: psionic my laptop has more RAM then all your microsd's GB put together
Jan 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Flame: unlimited power !!!!
Jan 5, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you sure? The MicroSD in my 3DS is like 400Gb... lol
Jan 5, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid I kid it's only 256GB lol
Jan 5, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is like 128GB lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:00 AM - Flame: limited power !!!!
Jan 5, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much storage I have in MicroSD.... I honestly don't know I keep buying the stuff lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame did you download more RAM?
Jan 5, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I have a couple of TB in MircoSD
Jan 5, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: when there was that good sale on the 256GB ones I picked up like 3
Jan 5, 2020 1:01 AM - Flame: no i uninstalled Chrome.
Jan 5, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 5, 2020 1:01 AM - Flame: unlimited power !!!!
Jan 5, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That should be the download for www.downloadmoreram.com lol a Chrome uninstaller
Jan 5, 2020 1:02 AM - Flame: i have like 10 32gb microsd's in flashcarts alone
Jan 5, 2020 1:03 AM - Flame: maybe more
Jan 5, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah anything less than 128GB's and I have no clue but I know I have a ton lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:03 AM - Flame: sd card in my Wii and sd card in my wii u
Jan 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Flame: makes you wonder how much storage i own in the 1st place
Jan 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have some old old old pathetic ones though like 1GB 2GB and stuff lol I think I even have one that's like 128MB
Jan 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Flame: lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I know I have like 6.5TB on this machine and like 5.5TB in the living room then all the MicroSD and some external hard drives lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Flame: i have 5 TB, 2 TB, 1TB 500 GB.
Jan 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Flame: harddrives
Jan 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am ordering a 8TB drive for this machine to ill take out the 500GB SSD and plop that drive in lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Flame: oh shit i forgot the harddrives in the ps2, ps3's ps4
Jan 5, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I don't even count those or id go insane
Jan 5, 2020 1:06 AM - Flame: my laptop has like 1TB harddrive and a 500GB nvme
Jan 5, 2020 1:06 AM - Flame: lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:07 AM - Flame: unlimited power !!!!
Jan 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember back right before the Pentium II launched I had a 6.5GB drive and that was absolutely huge lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh also it was like 5.25 Inches lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:11 AM - Flame: now if i saw 8gb drive on the floor i wouldnt even waste my time to pick it up
Jan 5, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol especially an old IDE 66 or what ever the speed was lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was slow as fuck compared to the stuff now
Jan 5, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno Flame, I'd probably pick it up
Jan 5, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Look for porn on it 
Jan 5, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a lot of storage around, but I need more 
Jan 5, 2020 1:13 AM - Flame: i know you would, you like computers from the 60's
Jan 5, 2020 1:14 AM - Flame: 
Jan 5, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1TB HDD and 500bg ssd on my laptop, a 500GB NVMe, 2 1TB internal drives and an 8TB external in my gaming PC. Then a 128GB SSD, 500GB HDD, and 1TB HDD in my work PC
Jan 5, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 500GB SSD and 1TB HDD in my living room PC
Jan 5, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then like maybe 4ish 500GB laptop HDDs around in various places
Jan 5, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and a 4TB external for my Pi NAS
Jan 5, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I need more ;O;
Jan 5, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure what the upper limit of storage I would need if I could fantasy land any number lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unlimited storage lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I could consume a PB for sure....
Jan 5, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Given enough time I could totally fill up a PB
Jan 5, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The hospital system I work for has 6PB's last I checked lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'd take forever lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But just think all the games ever made at your finger tips lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Given my internet speed and bandwidth limit anyways lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but would I ever really play them?
Jan 5, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only reason I don't really grab ROMsets for like PS1 or DS and such
Jan 5, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have those
Jan 5, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Take up too much storage for how little I'd play lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:19 AM - Flame: lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DS is pretty smallish like 58GB's or something
Jan 5, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Things like GBA and GB/C and SNES and stuff, no problem
Jan 5, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 compressed and decrapped is like 560GBs
Jan 5, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox is like 1.6TB's lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 is kinda insane.... I wanna say like 27TB's
Jan 5, 2020 1:21 AM - Flame: from PS1 onward i have like only games which i would play one day.
Jan 5, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GC is surprisingly lite lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:21 AM - Flame: fuck getting the romset
Jan 5, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 564GB's (no garbage) and compressed.
Jan 5, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS2 is like 17TB or so IIRC
Jan 5, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For the NA set?
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Complete AFAIK
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All 8502 games
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or however many it is
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Flame: oh shit i feel a bet is coming on
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That might exceed your cap lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Flame: psionic or tom?
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Flame: place your bets
Jan 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom is probably right
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't looked into in a while lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I "researched" it for a thread a ways back lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm not 100% sure on the number, but it's around there
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And those are uncompressed IIR
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way it's super huge even with my uncapped 500Gbps it would take a month lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Compressed it's probably half that
Jan 5, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since there are a lot of games will filler crap lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto I would build a PC for emulation and stuff it with like 6 of the largest hard drives I could get my hands on lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seagate is supposed to be shipping 20TB HDDs this year IIRC lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah most games even if they came on DVD didn't use all the space.
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to have like 9 platters on it lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know when I booted up my PS2 last and did all the hard drive loading stuff a lot of the games didn't even break 1GB
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GOW and GT probably ate the most space lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There were a couple dual layer PS2 games IIRC
Jan 5, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: God of War 1 and 2 and Grand Turismo 4 and 5
Jan 5, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm or 3 and 4 even
Jan 5, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God of War 1 was, yeah
Jan 5, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also one other game I can't remember
Jan 5, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 disks in total
Jan 5, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the biggest was Xenosaga or something
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think any PS2 games had more than 2 discs 
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS1 games for sure lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some special edition games that have movies with them or something lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 I remember Final Fantasy 7 had a few disks lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FF7 was 4, yeah
Jan 5, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Riven was 5
Jan 5, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Myst had more than 1 I think too?
Jan 5, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Metal Gear Solid pissed me off for a long time trying to make it one file for easier emulation
Jan 5, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally got that working lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there was a PS1 game that had 7 discs, which was the most
Jan 5, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think it was like an anthology collection thing for something
Jan 5, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So probably doesn't count lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just watched that new Doom movie on Netflix
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Flame: new Doom movie on Netflix???
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Flame: wut
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's better than the one with the Rock but hmmm feels like it needed more angry marine...
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw it when I was scrolling through the other day
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't watch it though
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it sounded like shit lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also more shotgun lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was OK lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/doom_annihilation < whew, 17% audience score lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:39 AM - Flame: but witcher tv series is nice tho
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was super surprised by how good I thought the Witcher show was
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Flame: doom does look shit
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was expecting trash, and was pleasantly surprised that it was actually good
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Flame: the Witcher is nice
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked it so much, I torrented the 4K version to keep on my NAS to watch in the future
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Flame: psionic you watched it yet?
Jan 5, 2020 1:41 AM - Flame: or too busy watching D list movies
Jan 5, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My only complaint is that, if you have no knowledge of the series previously, it's super hard to follow lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:41 AM - Flame: is it?
Jan 5, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife was completely disinterested because of all the time hopping they did without any real indication about it
Jan 5, 2020 1:41 AM - Flame: not really
Jan 5, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ? They time hop so fucking much
Jan 5, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's silly lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:42 AM - Flame: it can be
Jan 5, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like they just needed some dates up there, would've fixed that
Jan 5, 2020 1:43 AM - Flame: to be fair i thought at 1st it was all the same time line, i was kind pleased when i learned that it was the same time line
Jan 5, 2020 1:43 AM - Flame: not*
Jan 5, 2020 1:44 AM - Flame: which other netflix shows have you watched tom?
Jan 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Flame: have you watched "the society"
Jan 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Recently I watched a new one that came out recently, The Messiah
Jan 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was meh lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't watched the society, is that the one for 13 year olds? lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some kids abandoned in a town or some shit? lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Flame: lol no its good man
Jan 5, 2020 1:46 AM - Flame: https://www.rottentomatoes.com/tv/the_society
Jan 5, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a fucking show for angsty teens lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No thanks 
Jan 5, 2020 1:51 AM - Flame: how about power?
Jan 5, 2020 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 6, 2020)

Jan 5, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2020/01/01/euv-intel-tour-upscaled/?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlYXBpcy5jb20vYXV0aC9jaHJvbWUtY29udGVudC1zdWdnZXN0aW9ucw&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAE5t7u1xbL5Xk9_j2GPNfTyujD3AAmU345L79DgZgQH82aJg2e7dmjvr8W8YQbLpxVhtkzdv0tU6zdhWJWG0PZYhdIvFaIhZdY5SNFgTapCVMXLOuauDz-3-GUo6JExyXhoDyMkpJ8_G2nhpJAt1VWeoftOOJqyIb-U99hJGcXqq
Jan 5, 2020 4:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jan 5, 2020 6:01 AM - Costello: hahaha
Jan 5, 2020 6:06 AM - Costello: probably thinks this is a rom site? lol
Jan 5, 2020 8:04 AM - kenenthk: https://www.dailypost.co.uk/news/north-wales-news/vegetarians-who-hoped-taste-new-17511682
Jan 5, 2020 9:19 AM - Ericthegreat: Oh no they took a bite of chicken....
Jan 5, 2020 9:20 AM - Ericthegreat: It was going to be killed if they are it or not.
Jan 5, 2020 9:20 AM - Ericthegreat: Ate
Jan 5, 2020 9:40 AM - kenenthk: Like uremum
Jan 5, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Damn 40 bucks seems a bit high for a 32" mobo replacement
Jan 5, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EiAU08F.mp4
Jan 5, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/32-Paw-Patrol-HD-720p-LED-TV-with-Built-In-TV-Tuner-PTV3200/774963262
Jan 5, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There you go kenenthk it's the perfect TV for you lol
Jan 5, 2020 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter liked it
Jan 5, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0oszY5n
Jan 5, 2020 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Go watch Luigi be racist
Jan 5, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hytHvNa.jpg
Jan 5, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUbSqHliWWQ&feature=em-uploademail
Jan 5, 2020 1:08 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jan 5, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenethk lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nZbunV6
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qWjg5tF
Jan 5, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jan 5, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 5, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: I may need to get my phone repaired fast charging isn't working even with different cables or safe mode even restored my phone 
Jan 5, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did your wall adapter thingy die?
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fast charging is like 3 things, the phone the cable and the charger.
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Tried two different ones but both have age
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Worst I've seen was 26 hours for a full charge
Jan 5, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah most chargers are not fast chargers. Even at the store right now.
Jan 5, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol eewww my phone has a 5,000mAh battery and it takes like 2-3 hours from empty or something
Jan 5, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah even on a slow charge your phone should be faster than that
Jan 5, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/reAN23GVjAQ
Jan 5, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your phone might be a dud
Jan 5, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: My phone isn't your dick
Jan 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Ur mum sucks dud.
Jan 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Also your phone is crap, ken, buy a better phone.
Jan 5, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: My phone isn't your life
Jan 5, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, get a superior Windows phone like Veho ;O;
Jan 5, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: At that point I may as well buy a blackberry
Jan 5, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: At least it would charge.
Jan 5, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: Windows is the superior phone OS and Android is rancid pig shite but unfortunately they have better hardware.
Jan 5, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: What would I do with fully charged saw dust
Jan 5, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: If Bill Gates cared more about mobile os then he did the go xbox then it might have been superior
Jan 5, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Og*
Jan 5, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 5, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Gates said not fighting Android right from the start was one of his biggest mistakes he ever made
Jan 5, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/20/01/04/0452224/starbucks-devs-leave-api-key-in-github-public-repo
Jan 5, 2020 3:40 PM - kenenthk: I'm watching the man in the high castle and all I'm gathering from it is that Hitler didn't care about technology that much
Jan 5, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depended on the tech if it made and explosion or killed jews faster he was all over it
Jan 5, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: So all he had to do was add a 100% tax increase?
Jan 5, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: Does that Starbucks API vulnerability let me order free frappuccinos?
Jan 5, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: If not, then what's the friggin point?
Jan 5, 2020 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure you could find users cc info linked in the app if you dug deep enough
Jan 5, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tucson.com/business/security-firm-allied-universal-hiring--plus-in-tucson/article_53078950-2e6b-11ea-b928-b3991e5739d2.amp.html
Jan 5, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny a job for you lol
Jan 5, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-releases-the-horse-ridge-chip-for-quantum-computing/amp/
Jan 5, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think after like 3nm+ quantum stuff will at least be a co processor
Jan 5, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Micro-sub-meson components.
Jan 5, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfGl6rmDoO4
Jan 5, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho my phone is so thin... I left it in a book but I can't remember which book... lol
Jan 5, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: I keep farting every 15 minutes
Jan 5, 2020 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AWESOME GAMES DONE QUICK! 
Jan 5, 2020 6:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Starts today 
Jan 5, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you could be a clock for blind and deaf people....
Jan 5, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *sniff sniff....* eewww must be 3 o'clock
Jan 5, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *throws a bean burrito at kenenthk* set alarm for 7AM kenenthk!
Jan 5, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NMuqcBC
Jan 5, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mKG8yCJ
Jan 5, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NBuAFUr
Jan 5, 2020 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you assume we will even get past 3nm
Jan 5, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2f5rssL.mp4
Jan 5, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: Why wouldn't we?
Jan 5, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: I mean, what's the physical limitation?
Jan 5, 2020 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is hard to answer but people in that business have said we are approaching the feasible limit of silicon
Jan 5, 2020 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and to go much smaller we would need to switch to another substrate
Jan 5, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: Yea but there's a cutoff point based literally on the crystal lattice and atom size, and I would like to know what it is.
Jan 5, 2020 10:16 PM - Flame: more then ten years ago i remember when they was an Office "file" online which was like 4mb
Jan 5, 2020 10:16 PM - Flame: wtf was that about
Jan 5, 2020 10:17 PM - Flame: it was like office 2007? maybe?
Jan 5, 2020 10:18 PM - Flame: when it 1st leaked
Jan 5, 2020 10:20 PM - Flame: some blackhole level compressing
Jan 5, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can compress stuff super small, if you wanted to, it'd just take fucking forever to decompress lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:23 PM - Flame: it did it was like 48 hours to decompress i remember
Jan 5, 2020 10:23 PM - Flame: im taking about 2007 or so
Jan 5, 2020 10:24 PM - Flame: cpu was like potato
Jan 5, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same idea with Fitgirl repacks and such, teeny file sizes but forever to decompress
Jan 5, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to use the "Blue Edition" of Office 2007 for ages lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Couldn't be bothered to setup activation for like 2013 and such
Jan 5, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: Blue Edition?
Jan 5, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposed to be the "Microsoft Technician" version, didn't require a serial at all to activate it lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be for OEMs and such
Jan 5, 2020 10:29 PM - Flame: oh lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I have some fancy download auto activate thing for whatever the latest is lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That I never use, cuz I just install Libreoffice lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:33 PM - Flame: i use Libreoffice  or google docs
Jan 5, 2020 10:33 PM - Flame: dont really care anymore
Jan 5, 2020 10:34 PM - Flame: even been times i just used notepad
Jan 5, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use Google docs to write reviews mostly lol
Jan 5, 2020 10:34 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 5, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Libre office frw
Jan 5, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ftw even lol
Jan 5, 2020 11:48 PM - Flame: are you going to watch golden globes 2020 psionic?
Jan 5, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably not
Jan 5, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not enough nudity and explosions
Jan 5, 2020 11:58 PM - Flame: ricky gervais is host
Jan 5, 2020 11:58 PM - Flame: so i might
Jan 6, 2020 12:33 AM - black_bird: is that possible to make 18+ patch for visual novel game on switch ?
Jan 6, 2020 12:33 AM - black_bird: sry, idk where to ask
Jan 6, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox is not the place to ask, but yeah probably
Jan 6, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just note that GBAtemp does not allow pornographic material here, so you won't find download links to such mods
Jan 6, 2020 1:04 AM - Flame: sorry black_bird, ken and Psionic are our creeps in here
Jan 6, 2020 1:04 AM - Flame: no more room
Jan 6, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check on Google for those types of things maybe Bing?
Jan 6, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pron Bub lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:10 AM - Chary: Holy crap Ricky Gervais’ hosting lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:11 AM - Chary: The snark levels
Jan 6, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cat bites other cats tongue ? https://imgur.com/gallery/mWLcFFY
Jan 6, 2020 2:24 AM - kenenthk: I wish people in this fucking city could drive almost got side swiped by some idiot merging over when I was approaching
Jan 6, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meth driver?
Jan 6, 2020 2:25 AM - kenenthk: And Fu flame Tom didnt allow me to have an account on porn.gbatemp
Jan 6, 2020 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Just the other night some dude passed me in a right hand lane when there was clearly a do not turn right sign when trains approaching funny thing was it was  a slow ass train so he had to wait regardless
Jan 6, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn story time lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iy_pUYHHa8Q
Jan 6, 2020 2:56 AM - kenenthk: So if psi was ever in a video game I could vape him and get my lungs to drop even quicker
Jan 6, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol vaping is bad for you 
Jan 6, 2020 3:37 AM - jefersongabriel999: Does anyone have a save 100% or almost for pc
Jan 6, 2020 3:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: No evidence of that yet Psi
Jan 6, 2020 3:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: it burns


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 7, 2020)

Jan 6, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sjrdanK4LSY
Jan 6, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I think sucking anything other than air in your lungs is bad
Jan 6, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I smoke cigarettes but I know those are bad lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: So your daughters bad?
Jan 6, 2020 4:32 AM - kenenthk: No one claims it's healthy they claim it as a healthier alternative to cigarettes
Jan 6, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techspot.com/amp/news/83402-intel-prototyping-pcie-40-ssds-but-needs-amd.html
Jan 6, 2020 4:40 AM - kenenthk: I love that Google invented the find my phone command
Jan 6, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it work?
Jan 6, 2020 4:45 AM - kenenthk: Dropped my phone in my car seat couldn't find it luckily wifi reaches to my car here
Jan 6, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Auto WiFi sounds kick-ass
Jan 6, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toys during sex https://imgur.com/gallery/uyACfgq
Jan 6, 2020 5:28 AM - kenenthk: You can already get wifi in cars with those ode plug in yhings
Jan 6, 2020 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Well I'd assume it's lte connection but still works
Jan 6, 2020 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just need like 50 miles of Ethernet cord I'll be fine lol
Jan 6, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mesh network seems like it could be cool for cars
Jan 6, 2020 5:50 AM - kenenthk: One day I want to get a back up camera and infotainment center in my car
Jan 6, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/05/nvidias-new-360hz-g-sync-displays-are-tailor-made-for-esports/amp/
Jan 6, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a dash cam so I can post YouTube videos lol
Jan 6, 2020 5:56 AM - kenenthk: Its Florida mist you'll upload is fecal matter or idiots being ate by gators
Jan 6, 2020 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man sightings are a real thing man 
Jan 6, 2020 6:01 AM - kenenthk: Or drivers that dont understand right of way
Jan 6, 2020 6:02 AM - kenenthk: What's this thing on the driver's seat that allows people to know I'm turning again?
Jan 6, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tcpalm.com/story/news/crime/martin-county/2019/10/07/hobe-sound-man-accused-pouring-beer-into-alligators-mouth/3898854002/
Jan 6, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/09/17/florida-man-woman-caught-having-sex-police-car-after-dui-arrests/2348846001/
Jan 6, 2020 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Can't wait to see that body cam
Jan 6, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol new type of porn?
Jan 6, 2020 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Think my HD is dying in my og xbox keep getting random 05 error
Jan 6, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eek back it up asap
Jan 6, 2020 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Its chipped luckily so I can pop in a new one
Jan 6, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need that key or you will have to chip it
Jan 6, 2020 7:30 AM - kenenthk: Welp RIP HDD
Jan 6, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a big one and get Ninja Massive lol
Jan 6, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Probably shitty Ind bios
Jan 6, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ind BIOS?
Jan 6, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: Tsop
Jan 6, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Or it could use thermal paste cause temps are at 115f
Jan 6, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I replaced the thermal paste in mine
Jan 6, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pro tip if your heat sinks are stuck on remove the fans and use a lighter to heat them up a bit to loosen it a bit
Jan 6, 2020 8:01 AM - kenenthk: Now where would the eeprom be hiding c drive?
Jan 6, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I think it's on the system itself not the hard drive
Jan 6, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But there might be a copy on like E or something
Jan 6, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: H maybe?
Jan 6, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends how it was set up
Jan 6, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/super-star-wars-a-snes-classic-was-also-made-for-the-1840819894#js_discussion-region
Jan 6, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis sound did no favors to that sound track
Jan 6, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: Well apparently the hdd isnt locked
Jan 6, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: Are there any apps that can let me lock it in the system
Jan 6, 2020 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Think I may have found the eeprom in TDATA/080299ff/
Jan 6, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You shouldn't need it locked but yeah you can in the menu
Jan 6, 2020 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Well 05 errors are saying cause its not locked
Jan 6, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only lock it if your chip is failing
Jan 6, 2020 8:32 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/ZUwrOmN.png is this it?
Jan 6, 2020 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Well locked hdd no more 05
Jan 6, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet
Jan 6, 2020 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Config magic is nice
Jan 6, 2020 9:13 AM - kenenthk: find me games you dick
Jan 6, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interetarchive.org
Jan 6, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interetarchive.org
Jan 6, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Autocorrect is wow bad lol
Jan 6, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: That's an archive link you dick
Jan 6, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Internet too lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:29 AM - kenenthk: Your dick is on the internet small file tho
Jan 6, 2020 11:36 AM - kenenthk: https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32989449109.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.1.7c4e43ad291ICc&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=bc9e536e-7ed7-4967-b963-188f4ce78bd7&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1578310582295&sk=cUZ036gn&aff_trace_key=ea3ba4b2bf014ee4a7246179b234712f-1578310582295-09346-cUZ036gn&terminal_id=648303eef4
Jan 6, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: Bit on the pricey side.
Jan 6, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Like uremum
Jan 6, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like 20% off!!! such a deal lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CVHiDNL
Jan 6, 2020 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Fucking 7 hours for this iso to transfer
Jan 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nefxpsb
Jan 6, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Dog abuser
Jan 6, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Psi what's the program that converts iso to xbe
Jan 6, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm hang on I think it's called XBE but let me check lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:32 PM - kenenthk: PM the link and be useful
Jan 6, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Roms/comments/b2tuna/xbox_isos_to_xbe_files/
Jan 6, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think ISO Buster would work too
Jan 6, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 7zip might also work.
Jan 6, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically just extract to a folder and your XBE (.exe file) should be in there
Jan 6, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4EFI0f5
Jan 6, 2020 1:35 PM - kenenthk: There's no xbe when I mount the image
Jan 6, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7pXnJe2
Jan 6, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you need to use ISO Buster or 7zip mounting it wont work
Jan 6, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows on its own will not recognize the file format or something technical
Jan 6, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Your mom's a buster
Jan 6, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: structure
Jan 6, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: I'll use qwix
Jan 6, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk when she was alive she certainly was
Jan 6, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: qwix might work what ever that is lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Do you tell your kids that you shot out my dick?
Jan 6, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no
Jan 6, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: You should
Jan 6, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Your mom went to college
Jan 6, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She did actually 
Jan 6, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter didnt go to college
Jan 6, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly growing up I just assumed all women where great, life has been a harsh teacher....
Jan 6, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my daughter didn't finish high school
Jan 6, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x0VzRE8  <--- kenenthk lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: is she single yet?
Jan 6, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: by single you mean hasn't slept with like 20 random people this week for money?
Jan 6, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the answer to that question might be difficult lol
Jan 6, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk she probably has more STD's than a hobo giving free blow jobs...
Jan 6, 2020 1:58 PM - kenenthk: I could be the 21st and call you dad
Jan 6, 2020 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Psis tombstone will read you know which child you are dont touch my bank account
Jan 6, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk until the herpititusaidsclamidia kicks in
Jan 6, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: You need some propranolol in your life
Jan 6, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably make your intestines liquefy and run out your butt...
Jan 6, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The funny thing is I don't have a problem with high end hookers but the meth head ones... just eww
Jan 6, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if you work in the sex industry you can still have some class and sense of worth
Jan 6, 2020 2:02 PM - kenenthk: I'll take any hooker as long as its not burning red down there
Jan 6, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think in her case it probably looks like a worn out brown rubber balloon lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Well looks like this iso is corrupted cant get the xbe at all
Jan 6, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What game is it?
Jan 6, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them are tricky...
Jan 6, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh snap hang on kenenthk I will PM a gold link...
Jan 6, 2020 2:08 PM - kenenthk: A pic of your daughter?
Jan 6, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: MGS2
Jan 6, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one should work fine, I sent you a link with them all already converted lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: MGS2 isnt on there
Jan 6, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah did they make it for Xbox? lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Substance yeah
Jan 6, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: I have the disc but it wont read
Jan 6, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Which is why its pissing me off
Jan 6, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet it's in that 2TB set... lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Then download it for me and upload it to mega you dick
Jan 6, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.56TB to download lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am downloading now should be done in a couple of days 
Jan 6, 2020 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Then in a couple days you can download it for me
Jan 6, 2020 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Can you even connect to others xboxs files via ftp
Jan 6, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/p/2303200036?iid=124005462492&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=124005462492&targetid=595232456109&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=1017588&poi=&campaignid=2086088130&mkgroupid=77632104192&rlsatarget=aud-622524041518la-595232456109&abcId=1141016&merchantid=119345774&gclid=CjwKCAiA0svwBRBhEiwAHqKjFv8QOsxC6alf_DcL-JmCEHCi_5XqSd-yN6j9PJzjh8WKSHNxqU4p
Jan 6, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how quick this would die
Jan 6, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a seagate... I wouldn't buy it lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-Ultrastar-HUA722020ALA330-Enterprise-Refurbished/dp/B07H5481HV/ref=sr_1_20?crid=3FUYMI4QPM233&keywords=2tb+hdd&qid=1578320654&sprefix=2tb%2Caps%2C179&sr=8-20
Jan 6, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A little more money but at least it's not a Seagate
Jan 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you have a IDE to SATA adapter for your xbox?
Jan 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (they work)
Jan 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a SATA SSD drive for my Xbox but I don't know how reliable that would be.
Jan 6, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: I do I had a 2tb in my box before never got around to filling it
Jan 6, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have like 400GB in mine it seems like enough lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: I got a wd 500gb
Jan 6, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Years ago I scammed Amazon out of like 8 2tb drives and sold then off for about 50 a piece lol
Jan 6, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eeek
Jan 6, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: I made good money
Jan 6, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: But that was back when I was a dumb kid
Jan 6, 2020 2:42 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Nlby9JEpMtY
Jan 6, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DnLNiT5
Jan 6, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yVnMkji
Jan 6, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1PjMhTr.mp4
Jan 6, 2020 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Damn it ran out of bbq sauce for my chicken
Jan 6, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like a SATA SSD drive for my Xbox but I don't know how reliable that would be. < About as reliable as any HDD at this point TBH
Jan 6, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Would an SSD in a OG xbox really make a difference in speed I could see faster write times but i dunno
Jan 6, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what I am concerned with is that SSD's require a charge cycle once in a while to maintain the data
Jan 6, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There'd probably be like...slightly faster load times, but it wouldn't be significant given that it's still going to be IDE
Jan 6, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you can stick a SSD on a shelf for a month or two and it probably would be fine, but like if I don't use it for a year or two it might not be functioning
Jan 6, 2020 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: faster random access and Psi i think the drive handles that automatically?
Jan 6, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Time to bust out an IDE to SATA to SD to Micro SD set up
Jan 6, 2020 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: well yeah you have to be using it
Jan 6, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Normal hard drives you can stick them on a shelf for a few years and no problems
Jan 6, 2020 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: why do SSDs do this anyway flash drives dont seem to?
Jan 6, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well SSDs are "rated" to retain data for about a year when unpowered
Jan 6, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The tech used is different
Jan 6, 2020 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Just stick those big ass ancient HDDs in there banks use to use
Jan 6, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's just the warranty bs, it'll probably last much longer
Jan 6, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's my concern I don't always pull stuff out all the time lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:10 PM - kenenthk: 
Jan 6, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 6, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then it probably isn't worth bothering with lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you get that last link I sent you?
Jan 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's good 
Jan 6, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Yeah stop sending me dog porn you filth
Jan 6, 2020 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: data retention is 10+ years for a new ssd apparently Psi
Jan 6, 2020 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: and Tom
Jan 6, 2020 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1 year is for a ssd that's already past its TBW rating
Jan 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm that's pretty solid 10 years would be fine
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: fucking amazon guy. his around my block for the last hour or so.
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I would still have a normal drive with everything on it just in case lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: bring my package
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - kenenthk: I hope he gets a flat tire
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I am waiting for my new keyboard and like 5 pounds of gummy bears from Amazon lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: his walking
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jan 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/seCxC2KvgTA?t=260 This keyboard lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how quick Amazon would fire someone over a flat tire
Jan 6, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: fuck your stuff
Jan 6, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame
Jan 6, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: mine is two 16GB sticks of RAM
Jan 6, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: i win
Jan 6, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame I already have 32GB's of RAM 
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OCed to 3400Mhz though  I need like 5000Mhz or GTFO lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Flame: doing what?
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I send email 
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Flame: for NES emu use
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RTX Email with RTX fonts  lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Psi needs lots of rams so he can have 10 tabs of midget porn and tattooed whores that have obvious daddy issues open at once
Jan 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Flame: nice
Jan 6, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I did play the new Star Wars game a little yesterday I like it
Jan 6, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K Ultra settings 
Jan 6, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: should have read that article more thoroughly Tom All in all, there is absolutely zero reason to worry about SSD data retention in typical client environment. Remember that the figures presented here are for a drive that has already passed its endurance rating, so for new drives the data retention is considerably higher, typically over ten years for MLC NAND based SSDs.
Jan 6, 2020 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Thats psis way of saying the games been cracked already
Jan 6, 2020 4:16 PM - Flame: X gon give it to ya, Fuck wait for you to get it on your own
Jan 6, 2020 4:16 PM - Flame: X gon deliver to ya Knock knock, open up the door, it's real
Jan 6, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm The Real Jdbye is that retention for drives that are plugged in.....
Jan 6, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean non powered drives
Jan 6, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Make sure you leave your door wide open so the amazon dude can walk in and take whatever he wants
Jan 6, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the pizza guy steals Amazon packages lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uber Eats
Jan 6, 2020 4:18 PM - kenenthk: If you ever wanna see stupid order ubereats they'll say they delivered food just cause they take the gig and dont want to drive all the way over later
Jan 6, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they need Uber Booze....
Jan 6, 2020 4:19 PM - kenenthk: Fucking hate my state cause you can get alcohol delvered to your door literally like 25 miles over
Jan 6, 2020 4:19 PM - Flame: *Uber drinks
Jan 6, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yes I would like 2 6 packs of beer and a bottle of your cheapest vodka"
Jan 6, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might cut down on drunk driving
Jan 6, 2020 4:20 PM - kenenthk: I live like 30 minutes from the border and they dont even care if you smoke weed in the state over
Jan 6, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Party low on booze? everyone too drunk to drive? We have the solution lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:20 PM - Flame: unless the uber drivers drink himself
Jan 6, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: uber driver comes drunk and without the booze
Jan 6, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New meaning to crashing the party if he drives into your house lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "They didn't have the half gallon of rum.... So I bought the gallon size and drank half...." *passes out*
Jan 6, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uber Stripper not included lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:23 PM - kenenthk: If only you piss ants could smell this chicken I'm baking
Jan 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Flame: "The driver has to make a few more deliveries on the way to your address"
Jan 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Flame, you ordered all the shit yesterday didnt you
Jan 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Flame: thats lie
Jan 6, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I get my stuff in a day or two depending on Amazons whims
Jan 6, 2020 4:25 PM - Flame: i just so him at subway from my window.
Jan 6, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: I do have no meat thermometer  so wish me luck guys
Jan 6, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: word of advice dont buy one from amazon
Jan 6, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: wankers take for ever
Jan 6, 2020 4:27 PM - kenenthk: You ordered the shit like yesterday you impatient fuck 
Jan 6, 2020 4:28 PM - Flame: oh shit, im sorry i didnt know you work for amazon ken and your father is jeff bezos
Jan 6, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Who wouldnt want jeff bezos as a dad
Jan 6, 2020 4:28 PM - Flame: 
Jan 6, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby Ghost Dad lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Probably do a better job than trump
Jan 6, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I felt his presence when I was sleeping..."
Jan 6, 2020 4:30 PM - Flame: LOOOOL!
Jan 6, 2020 4:30 PM - Flame: think HARD about what the presence was Psionic
Jan 6, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSoIlS4LQiI
Jan 6, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is footage of it
Jan 6, 2020 4:31 PM - kenenthk: I mean I'd rather have MJ molest me instead of bill cosby at least with MJ you get carnivals and shit
Jan 6, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and good music
Jan 6, 2020 4:31 PM - kenenthk: Dude had a pet monkey also
Jan 6, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus you can blow bubbles!
Jan 6, 2020 4:32 PM - kenenthk: And my cat keeps trying to jump into my oven so I may have a side of cat meat also
Jan 6, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your pussy wants to be hot and juicy
Jan 6, 2020 4:34 PM - kenenthk: I told your daughter no I dont wanna die like easy e
Jan 6, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Easy E the must stand for Exit
Jan 6, 2020 4:39 PM - kenenthk: He was loved by every gang banger and hoodlum on the streets you dick 
Jan 6, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gang bang?
Jan 6, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds gay lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: yeah psionic. not very gansta of you.
Jan 6, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: ken you should gang bang him
Jan 6, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 6, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFQ9xBWyUMs
Jan 6, 2020 4:44 PM - Flame: whats funny? psionic. over here before we do a gang bang, we have some biscuits with tea. to show how gansta  we are.
Jan 6, 2020 4:44 PM - Flame: south side !
Jan 6, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCOSvLu8ZLY more my speed 
Jan 6, 2020 4:47 PM - Flame: my package come good
Jan 6, 2020 4:47 PM - Flame: 
Jan 6, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSuOlMedzlw
Jan 6, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:47 AM - Flame: my package come good < That's not what ken's mom said
Jan 6, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: I laughed when she said it
Jan 6, 2020 5:29 PM - Flame: the shitbox is more fluid now with 32GB of RAM
Jan 6, 2020 5:29 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 5:34 PM - Flame: the shit in shitbox is extra liquidy now
Jan 6, 2020 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Thats not shit it's your saliva
Jan 6, 2020 5:49 PM - luksh9090: hi i dont have the option of plugin loader on roselina menu how do i fix boot.firm is on root of sd
Jan 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Megadriver94: RIP Qasem SOleimani He didn't have to die the day he did.
Jan 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Megadriver94: *Soleimani
Jan 6, 2020 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Ask in the forums no one here will know
Jan 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Ericthegreat: I see were not allowed to comment on sponsored post
Jan 6, 2020 7:14 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: This shoutbox is sponsored by Raid Shadow Legends.
Jan 6, 2020 7:14 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: (im sorry)
Jan 6, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:13 PM - Ericthegreat: I see were not allowed to comment on sponsored post < Probably to prevent sponsored threads being spammed with "BOOHOO SPONSOR R BD BOOHOO FORCING ADS BOOHOO HOW DARE YOU TRY TO SUPPORT YOUR SITE BOOHOO"
Jan 6, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: We should disable replies on all posts. 99% of the comments are crap anyway.
Jan 6, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poopy
Jan 6, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shitting posts 
Jan 6, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
Jan 6, 2020 7:59 PM - Megadriver94: ^WRONG
Jan 6, 2020 7:59 PM - Megadriver94: Don't punish the whole community
Jan 6, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The entire community is shit
Jan 6, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like the entire planet
Jan 6, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can see why Veho isn't staff anymore 
Jan 6, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Burn zem Burn zem all!!!!
Jan 6, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My stuff arrived from Amazon.... Sour Green Apple Gummy bears 10/10 lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keyboard is about to be installed.
Jan 6, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK I like it and hate it lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a new keyboard?
Jan 6, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which one?
Jan 6, 2020 8:33 PM - Megadriver94: >The entire Community is shit
Jan 6, 2020 8:33 PM - Megadriver94: If you truly think that, Tom then leave the site.
Jan 6, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016Y2BVKA/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jan 6, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one Tom lol trying to get control of the lights.... I wish it had like just a plain white setting really low but if it's not doing the weird RGB thing it's off lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They keys feel really nice I like typing on it. I just wish I could put the RGB into old person mode lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew non-mechanical
Jan 6, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Scrub ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I grew up typing on chicklet keyboards 
Jan 6, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: membrain....
Jan 6, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could type and game on a bowl of oatmeal  lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really? I would've thought you would have experienced the gloriousness that is an IBM Model M
Jan 6, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too clicky lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, GTFO
Jan 6, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides with RGB I now gain 20 FPS!!! lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't use shitty rubber domes anymore lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just too painful lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have like 5-ish mechanical keyboards around, two that I use daily, 2 that were review items, and one old ass one that was my first mechanical keyboard
Jan 6, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly this one has a lot of travel and feels pretty nice
Jan 6, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh so it's either some crazy strobe effect at different brightness levels or just off 
Jan 6, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, taking a look at the product page it's rainbow or nothing lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not true RGB
Jan 6, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what you get for buying a cheapo "gaming" keyboard ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have one like that, it's a pretty awful keyboard lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the one I got from Skytech with their review unit thing is like that, too lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I haven't really used it beyond plugging it into a Pi or something to do quick typing
Jan 6, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will be fine for what I need it for lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Keyboard-Keyboards-Detachable-Programmable/dp/B07QS6MG8B
Jan 6, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/gaming-keyboards/g910-orion-rgb-gaming-keyboard.html < This is my gaming PC keyboard, such a good one
Jan 6, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had it for ages now
Jan 6, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.iogear.com/product/GKB720RGB-RD/ < This one I use for my work PC lol
Jan 6, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also quite good
Jan 6, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice aluminum chassis which is quite nice
Jan 6, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it has the loudest fucking "ping" when you hit the spacebar and such lol
Jan 6, 2020 9:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8tOCWtR
Jan 6, 2020 10:46 PM - Flame: its sad that all web browser are all the same shit now.
Jan 6, 2020 10:46 PM - Flame: chrome with a different paint
Jan 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: microsoft which has all that money didnt even try
Jan 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: just said fuck it
Jan 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they tried lol
Jan 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just nobody fucking wanted Edge
Jan 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they went the way of everyone else and went Chromium base
Jan 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Edge could've been quite good, too, if MS didn't have the stigma of "HAHAHA INTERNET EXPLORER IS BAD HAHAHAHA" following them everywhere
Jan 6, 2020 10:55 PM - Flame: but microsoft does some dumb stuff to be honest
Jan 6, 2020 10:56 PM - Flame: like why put the new edge on windows 7?
Jan 6, 2020 10:57 PM - Flame: how much i do love windows 7 is ending in a week or so
Jan 6, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why is that "dumb" though?
Jan 6, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: why support an OS which you are ending support for?
Jan 6, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Making their software available on more OS's doesn't seem "dumb" to me 
Jan 6, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because they're well aware people are going to use it anyways?
Jan 6, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would you rather they said "FUCK YOU UPGRADE OR NOTHING!"
Jan 6, 2020 10:59 PM - Flame: like they dont
Jan 6, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, for the most part they don't lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll still release important security updates that you can easily "acquire" for another few years and such, and that's all that really matters
Jan 6, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No one wants to use UWP shit, so no loss there
Jan 6, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, could be like Apple and restrict their OS's for specific hardware only lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I do think their retarded full screen adware they'll be launching for people to upgrade on Windows 7 is dumb as fuck
Jan 6, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gonna annoy the people who want to stay and fuck shit up for the old people who don't know any better
Jan 6, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, someone buy me that Origin PC+PS4 system thing pls ;O;
Jan 6, 2020 11:06 PM - Flame: but on the flip side the new edge is open source so it will help the community to work togther for a better web
Jan 6, 2020 11:07 PM - Flame: Origin PC+PS4 looks nice
Jan 6, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $2500 to start though, whew
Jan 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But man would it be neat lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I were made of money I'd honestly buy one
Jan 6, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just to have the gimmick lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh geez the PC specs aren't even remotely worth the $2500 
Jan 6, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9th gen i5, a fucking GTX 1660 Super??
Jan 6, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For that much, even with the console shoved in, I'd expect maybe $1750 or so lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:28 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's literally like an $850 PC 
Jan 6, 2020 11:29 PM - Flame: but how does the software end work?
Jan 6, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting the case, which I'm sure is real expensive
Jan 6, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just has a separate HDMI output to display PS4 stuff lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or you can put an Elgato capture card in it, to play directly on your PC
Jan 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't even run off the PC's PSU, you have to plug it in separate lol
Jan 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://cdn.originpc.com/img/pdp/gaming/desktops/big-o/gallery/big-o-5.jpg <
Jan 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With the Sexbox and PS5 on the horizon though it doesn't really make sense to buy one at this point 
Jan 7, 2020 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Canada
Jan 7, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft needs to make a expansion card for the PC to give it Xbox compatibility.
Jan 7, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DRM card lol
Jan 7, 2020 1:30 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 7, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuck
Jan 7, 2020 1:32 AM - kenenthk: This mom I'm talk to is kinda hot
Jan 7, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And if she is a mom she likes dick lol
Jan 7, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No need to ask "Are you a lesbian?" lol
Jan 7, 2020 1:47 AM - kenenthk: She's been fixed so I can make some good little Debbie's
Jan 7, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/red-pro-wd141kfgx-14tb/p/N82E16822234401
Jan 7, 2020 1:56 AM - kenenthk: You guys sent me a 8gb drive instead of a 14tb
Jan 7, 2020 1:57 AM - Joe88: my 14tb is still in the box, starting to run out of space so will have to install it soonish
Jan 7, 2020 1:57 AM - Coto: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN6wByvjLbw
Jan 7, 2020 2:02 AM - kenenthk: Talk about one massive porn collection
Jan 7, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx5BTmEHQXs
Jan 7, 2020 2:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/dominos-worker-explains-how-free-21228212
Jan 7, 2020 2:28 AM - kenenthk: You are trash
Jan 7, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Here you go kenenthk lol https://www.addictioncenter.com/drugs/meth/withdrawal-detox/
Jan 7, 2020 2:30 AM - kenenthk: You are shit
Jan 7, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLmZOFCgMEc
Jan 7, 2020 2:52 AM - kenenthk: Yay rubbing alcohol and dvd2xbox
Jan 7, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SliljSqnNEw
Jan 7, 2020 2:54 AM - kenenthk: And 1mbps transfer rate
Jan 7, 2020 2:55 AM - kenenthk: It got up to an entire 3%
Jan 7, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnP17YCFs8I
Jan 7, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You got it up to 3%? That's a new record for you  lol
Jan 7, 2020 2:56 AM - kenenthk: That's what your mum said
Jan 7, 2020 2:57 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/cxTJCohr.jpg
Jan 7, 2020 2:58 AM - kenenthk: Yay 8%
Jan 7, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.5MB's a second?
Jan 7, 2020 2:59 AM - kenenthk: It's at an entire 1mb now
Jan 7, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk my internet is like 100MB's a second these days lol
Jan 7, 2020 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Its ripping a disc
Jan 7, 2020 3:00 AM - kenenthk: Itll It'll probably get to 88% and die
Jan 7, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why not just grab the already converted files from the Interwebs?
Jan 7, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The last set of links I sent you had MGS2 and it was already converted and 2.99GB's
Jan 7, 2020 3:08 AM - kenenthk: But this is the lazier way and I had the disc already
Jan 7, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: It's ok bby I still luvu
Jan 7, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Now fuck off
Jan 7, 2020 3:13 AM - Sicklyboy: wooo got nzbget set up on my NAS.  Now, on to Sonarr.
Jan 7, 2020 3:16 AM - kenenthk: I have a Ritz cracker craving
Jan 7, 2020 3:18 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/EHDwKIO-hfA
Jan 7, 2020 3:20 AM - Sicklyboy: Been watching AGDQ
Jan 7, 2020 3:20 AM - Sicklyboy: A Fallout runner I like, tomatoanus, was up to run the Fallout Anthology today
Jan 7, 2020 3:20 AM - kenenthk: You work at Amazon sickly get me some crackers
Jan 7, 2020 3:20 AM - Sicklyboy: However, because GDQ is run by a bunch of cucks, they wouldn't let him run as "tomatoanus"
Jan 7, 2020 3:20 AM - Sicklyboy: So he changed his name for the run to "tomatoangus"
Jan 7, 2020 3:21 AM - Sicklyboy: And he then opened his run with "Hi, my name is tomatoangus, the g is silent"
Jan 7, 2020 3:22 AM - Sicklyboy: No crackers but I got some pretzels in my kitchen.
Jan 7, 2020 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Are they Dotz?
Jan 7, 2020 3:22 AM - Sicklyboy: Herrs sourdough nuggets
Jan 7, 2020 3:23 AM - kenenthk: We dotz or nothing
Jan 7, 2020 3:23 AM - Sicklyboy: F
Jan 7, 2020 3:24 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/18WjEBpmEGE this level looks as hard as my ex got me
Jan 7, 2020 3:30 AM - Sicklyboy: jesus, that's a hell of a level
Jan 7, 2020 3:32 AM - kenenthk: I could beat it


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 8, 2020)

Jan 7, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the level!
Jan 7, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I53HDr0-Qew
Jan 7, 2020 4:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: GREEN NAME IN CHAT 
Jan 7, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well he is sickly 
Jan 7, 2020 4:27 AM - ChibiMofo: Ribbit!
Jan 7, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Well that's fucking weird it's like copying that disc whipped out my bios chip
Jan 7, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-7-2700x/p/N82E16819113499?Item=N82E16819113499&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD012020-_-SD01072020-_-Item-_-19-113-499&tp=i-H55-Q7H-1Hk-1hpQVu-2G-BGVi-1c-4gc-1HoNeK-2F1z4u&om_rid=1563771930&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Jan 7, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X down to 165 dollars or something
Jan 7, 2020 2:42 PM - kenenthk: https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/06/dominos-supervisor-wrote-golliwog-black-delivery-drivers-box-12011390/
Jan 7, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_11SA4xTFb8
Jan 7, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golliwog I never would have guessed lol
Jan 7, 2020 3:28 PM - kenenthk: Golliwog
Jan 7, 2020 4:32 PM - kenenthk: Swear I hate call reps info isn't matching word for word gotta hang up mfer I just told you where I lived you dont listen
Jan 7, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you tell them you lived in their moms ass
Jan 7, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got a ton of space but the smell being so close to the sewer...
Jan 7, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always a bunch of dicks coming up in here trying to deposit stuff
Jan 7, 2020 6:15 PM - kenenthk: My mom isn't your daughter
Jan 7, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmbEtgw9Pf4
Jan 7, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: https://i.redd.it/73zshvo87b941.jpg
Jan 7, 2020 6:35 PM - kenenthk: We you can really get asparagus on a pizza
Jan 7, 2020 7:53 PM - Veho: And people say pineapple is bad.
Jan 7, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My vote for worst topping would be anchovies
Jan 7, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC0Ma1A3trA video for kenenthk lol
Jan 7, 2020 8:22 PM - kenenthk: No one clocks on your links psi
Jan 7, 2020 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Clicks
Jan 7, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: I clicked on your clock.
Jan 7, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Why? You won't get any money out of it
Jan 7, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: You hardly get money out of company clocks you click tbh
Jan 7, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk It's how to keep your current computer and still play modern games (although emulation will still be hit and miss)
Jan 7, 2020 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Is it linus
Jan 7, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With that Vulkan stuff you can probably get playable framerates out Cemu though
Jan 7, 2020 8:31 PM - kenenthk: What's in a blonds top 5 phone contacts? The 5 nearest auto insurance companies
Jan 7, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPvYFPC8WDI
Jan 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Joe88: https://nypost.com/2020/01/07/florida-woman-arrested-for-threatening-to-get-mcdonalds-sauce-by-any-means-necessary/amp/
Jan 7, 2020 9:07 PM - kenenthk: She really wanted Ronalds sauce
Jan 7, 2020 9:31 PM - Veho: "Paying for it" counts as "any means", no?
Jan 7, 2020 9:31 PM - Veho: She was just hitting on the guy.
Jan 7, 2020 9:31 PM - Veho: "I'll get the white sauce from you, if you know what I mean."
Jan 7, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of year again
Jan 7, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's mah birthday
Jan 7, 2020 9:40 PM - Veho: Happy birthday!
Jan 7, 2020 9:57 PM - ChibiMofo: Can you imagine if it was? I mean every game ever worth playing is covered here!
Jan 7, 2020 10:03 PM - ChibiMofo: "in this highly realistic simulation game" LOL! It's based on a pair of mythical dieties. That in and of itself makes the original statement impossible.
Jan 7, 2020 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks 
Jan 7, 2020 10:50 PM - ChibiMofo: Trippy game. Always seemed both buggy, rushed and unfinished.
Jan 7, 2020 11:21 PM - Flame: happy birthday Jdbye.
Jan 8, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jJiHM2t
Jan 8, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MbjpvEg.jpg
Jan 8, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/k3ryjFS.jpg
Jan 8, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xdKVZEC.jpg
Jan 8, 2020 12:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes the black theme fucks up and parts of the page show up gray making text very hard to read, anyone else getting this?
Jan 8, 2020 12:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's random so idk if it's an actual bug, or just some css loading fail
Jan 8, 2020 12:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: dark theme* but i figure it can happen with any theme
Jan 8, 2020 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: honk
Jan 8, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a caching issue, which shaun is indeed aware of
Jan 8, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently going to require a big rewrite of the styler, so may be a bit for a fix
Jan 8, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fixes itself with a refresh, so that's nice
Jan 8, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh it works fine for me lol black theme fte
Jan 8, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ftw
Jan 8, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It happens occasionally for me, but not a big deal since a simple refresh fixes it lol
Jan 8, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eB8yj6q
Jan 8, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cSOFPFu
Jan 8, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CyFsBJH
Jan 8, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lTVDhWK.mp4
Jan 8, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fpfxS3u.mp4
Jan 8, 2020 3:15 AM - Flame: LMAO!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 9, 2020)

Jan 8, 2020 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GHy2p3s.jpg
Jan 8, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/28ViCF4
Jan 8, 2020 6:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: weird though, cause the site is fine one moment and the next time i load the exact same page suddenly the colors are wrong, so it doesn't *seem* like a cache issue, it's only happened like 2 times though so no biggie
Jan 8, 2020 7:02 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jan 8, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/aLLaB7kkmRE
Jan 8, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Jan 8, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: https://quade.co/2017/original-xbox-hdmi/
Jan 8, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Kind of a pain in the ass when you could just use the box outside the console lol
Jan 8, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah and the input lag on cheap converter boxes is probably not great...
Jan 8, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get 1080i out of my Xbox with just the component cables?
Jan 8, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I don't think an HDMI converter is going to look any better than whatever the component cables can provide
Jan 8, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if the TV doesn't have component stuff?
Jan 8, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's cool that they have the option I guess but component seems to work great to me.
Jan 8, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although after playing around with it for a long time I feel like 720P looks the best and the emulators love that res.
Jan 8, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Some longer hd cables are easier to find then component but I guess that's the only benefit
Jan 8, 2020 5:31 PM - kenenthk: Still why bother soldering it In
Jan 8, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X7f3pTWlOw
Jan 8, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Shiitake-Plug-Spawn-100-count/dp/B01FY9RNRE?pf_rd_p=4684108e-12de-41d1-8727-44c201932daa&pd_rd_wg=N6Vn1&pf_rd_r=P8Z3VPM35E0HZXYYWFT3&ref_=pd_gw_hlp13n_t4im&pd_rd_w=CoDQ0&pd_rd_r=a9537f09-ea2a-4e06-914f-38b3bad3d6d0
Jan 8, 2020 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Jan 8, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: https://gizmodo.com/alcohol-is-killing-more-americans-than-ever-1840862638 So Americas basically England without the accent now
Jan 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Flame: accent?
Jan 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Flame: we speak English.
Jan 8, 2020 8:13 PM - Flame: you speak American English
Jan 8, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ackshually, the "American English" accent is closer to the original English accent than whatever trash accent you speak ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So we speak English English, you speak shitty British english ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, except like Boston accents and shit lol
Jan 8, 2020 8:21 PM - DinohScene: Americans are the only ones that pronounce Aluminium as Aluminum
Jan 8, 2020 8:21 PM - DinohScene: silly Americans
Jan 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Canadians do, too IIRC
Jan 8, 2020 8:22 PM - DinohScene: Canada is America's hat, you can't blame them
Jan 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Zkajavier: I like turtles.
Jan 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 8, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, it was originally called "Aluminum" before the English guy who named it changed it to Aluminium later
Jan 8, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it used to be something dumb like alumiun or something before that
Jan 8, 2020 8:25 PM - DinohScene: iirc, most if not all elements and in -ium
Jan 8, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, that's why the guy changed it to Aluminium later lo
Jan 8, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Jan 8, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think some dictionary picked up the original spelling in the US and then just never bothered to update it to the correct spelling
Jan 8, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because we're lazy or whatever
Jan 8, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, my cat is somehow able to get into my office when the door is closed and I have no idea how lol.
Jan 8, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either he's squeezing himself through a small hole in the door or he's going through the vents.
Jan 8, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been staring at my cat through the hole in the door for like 15 minutes now waiting for him to go through, but he's just sitting there lol
Jan 8, 2020 8:55 PM - Flame: thomas the cat trolling tom
Jan 8, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think he's going through the vents though, cuz AFAIK the one in my office is the only one that doesn't have a cover on it lol
Jan 8, 2020 8:56 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Thomas the cat doing an Aliens bit.
Jan 8, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: "He's inside the walls! Inside the fucking walls!"
Jan 8, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN3NaBxVYHs
Jan 8, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14ToReeGqxg
Jan 8, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Psi, there's a neo geo pocket color going for really cheapo in the WTS section > https://gbatemp.net/threads/neo-geo-pocket-color-pearl-classic-games.555896/
Jan 8, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy it for me pls ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 8, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/83727683
Jan 8, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like an AMD heatsink, which means it's probably garbage
Jan 8, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking it might be one of those overdrive things....
Jan 8, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With some sort of aftermarket cooler lol
Jan 8, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Listings?st=&sg=&c=462&s=&lp=0&hp=999999&sbn=False&spo=False&snpo=False&socs=False&sd=False&sca=False&caed=1/8/2020%2012:00:00%20AM&cadb=7&scs=False&sis=False&col=0&p=1&ps=38&desc=False&ss=0&UseBuyerPrefs=true
Jan 8, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some interesting crap lol
Jan 8, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That lot of i5's is nice
Jan 8, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest is meh lol
Jan 8, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 55lb bin of RAM will probably go for way more than it's worth lol
Jan 8, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with the GPUs
Jan 8, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol buy bulk RAM!!!!
Jan 8, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: half of it is probably dead at least
Jan 8, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The vast majority will be like DDR2 lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 980 Ti will probably be bid up way over priced, too lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shame that one is still reasonably good
Jan 8, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you can find them for like $175ish on Reddit and eBay and such
Jan 8, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/83711805 here you go Tom
Jan 8, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I've noticed they're super overpriced on eBay, too 
Jan 8, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Disgusting ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only Mac keyboard I want is the old as fuck one for my Macintosh Plus ;O;
Jan 8, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And those still sell for like $60-$100 
Jan 8, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am amazed no one makes the ADB to USB adapter
Jan 8, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They probably do, but it's not ADB
Jan 8, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's some proprietary BS lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Before ADB
Jan 8, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://deskthority.net/wiki/Apple_M0110A <
Jan 8, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tinkerboy.xyz/product/tinkerboy-adb-to-usb-keyboard-mouse-converter/
Jan 8, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is one guy who made up an adapter for that to PS/2, but I cba to build one myself lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like network cable
Jan 8, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the same connector as a phone cable
Jan 8, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the pinout is slightly different, so you can't use a normal phone cable or you will destroy your keyboard or whatever lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And people sell the cables for a lot, too 
Jan 8, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I've got a probably working Macintosh Plus sitting in my office just doing nothing
Jan 8, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Screen works and, AFAIK, the floppy drive works, too
Jan 8, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But don't have any discs for that either 
Jan 8, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I said Mac SE up above, I meant Macintosh Plus 
Jan 8, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus had more RAM  lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wanted a IIGS back when those where new....
Jan 8, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They both support 4mb max AFAIK lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but I think the Plus came from the factory with more RAM installed?
Jan 8, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they both shipped with 1MB of RAM
Jan 8, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's a shame Apple sabotaged the IIGS before it launched... Was a more capable machine lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend who owned a Macintosh BW (not sure what model) I found it annoying to use lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it had a lot of...software quirks that weren't there with like Windows 3.11 and such
Jan 8, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be neat to put like...a 9" color CRT in one, plug a Pi into it and make it like a nice little AIO emulation thing lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it emulate the Vectex? lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vectrex even
Jan 8, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Mac Plus or the Pi? Lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mac Plus probably not
Jan 8, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi, yeah for sure lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although the Mac Plus has like an 8mhz Motorola CPU, I think the Vectrex had like a 1.5mhz one? Maybe possible 
Jan 8, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I doubt it
Jan 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, they might share the same instructions, with some finagling I bet you could get Vectrex stuff running on a Mac Plus lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking the conversion from vector math to bit plane would just kill it
Jan 8, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah maybe lol
Jan 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujVPBuu6-HI
Jan 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4iMXLDn
Jan 9, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wgzzag6
Jan 9, 2020 1:16 AM - iFish: hi
Jan 9, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YM3TODI.jpg
Jan 9, 2020 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Jan 9, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you are, left on door step you where... lol
Jan 9, 2020 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Just by your daughter
Jan 9, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.banggood.com/marketing-UMIDIGI-A3X-and-A3S-New-Phone/tid-6890.html?utm_design=13&utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=Mail_US25_mail&utm_campaign=newsletteremarsys&utm_content=elaine&sc_src=email_4105157&sc_eh=8453664684be92061&sc_llid=572908&sc_lid=170320135&sc_uid=Pbkd5Y5xB7
Jan 9, 2020 1:34 AM - kenenthk: That's a drug dealers phone
Jan 9, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ANpAjkPVP50
Jan 9, 2020 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Lol bangood.com
Jan 9, 2020 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Banggood
Jan 9, 2020 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Bang it good
Jan 9, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its where I shop lol
Jan 9, 2020 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Under the mens category more then lokely
Jan 9, 2020 1:59 AM - kenenthk: I'm a nice person
Jan 9, 2020 3:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/4xYCL7-yCIo
Jan 9, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol by nice your mean mean 
Jan 9, 2020 3:41 AM - kenenthk: Mean with a pocket full of green living the American dream
Jan 9, 2020 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Livin life with gamerzmum making her squishy


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 10, 2020)

Jan 9, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 9, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Water is and so is your mom stating the obvious so get off my lawn lol
Jan 9, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp another lonely night here at the hospital
Jan 9, 2020 4:28 AM - kenenthk: Fire you gun in the halls that'll make it less loney
Jan 9, 2020 4:51 AM - cbunbury20: wiiu usb helper
Jan 9, 2020 4:56 AM - kenenthk: That is a thing
Jan 9, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 9, 2020 5:05 AM - kenenthk: Your name should be chumlee
Jan 9, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15344/amd-at-ces-2020-qa-with-dr-lisa-su
Jan 9, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a new AMD CPU kenenthk all the cool kids are doing it
Jan 9, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: They're also vaping but that's banned
Jan 9, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh you'll have to get your vapes the old fashioned way from blown capacitors
Jan 9, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm waiting to see if my Mobo will work with the 4000s or not lol
Jan 9, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If not a cheaper 3800X would be OK
Jan 9, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crosshair Hero VII 370 chipset
Jan 9, 2020 5:36 AM - kenenthk: If its assrock it'll vape
Jan 9, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 9, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Giglebyte too
Jan 9, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/phison-displays-8tb-m2-16tb-sata-ssds-at-ces-2020
Jan 9, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/24k-gold-keyboard
Jan 9, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it but I feel like Silver would be better
Jan 9, 2020 6:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: silver goes dull too easily
Jan 9, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wtf https://imgur.com/gallery/2gWZ3ND
Jan 9, 2020 6:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: toms hardware's just displaying a blank page here :/
Jan 9, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird
Jan 9, 2020 6:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: pokemon direct in like 7 hours, i wonder what new they have to announce at this point, sword/shield released not long ago after all
Jan 9, 2020 7:00 AM - Joe88: https://www.tomsguide.com/news/corsair-project-orion-ces-2020
Jan 9, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want an Orion keyboard lol
Jan 9, 2020 8:54 AM - AsPika2219: Breaking News!!! Codemaster Project website was hacked by GamonG!!!
Jan 9, 2020 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Good
Jan 9, 2020 12:59 PM - cimo95: lol perfect
Jan 9, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mnRh75S
Jan 9, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Ain't nothing like a $75 water bill
Jan 9, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: Also fuck you psi
Jan 9, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: How did you waste all that water?
Jan 9, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: Also fuck your wasteful ass ken.
Jan 9, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: You are single handedly destroying the environment.
Jan 9, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: I forgot to pay it last month 
Jan 9, 2020 6:03 PM - Morgon: I thinks someone in the NS Forums tried to upgrade is system firmware without making a NAND Backup. lol.
Jan 9, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: I just found the best page on the internet.
Jan 9, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: https://zapper-zap.com/
Jan 9, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: I cant zap Jesus with it?\
Jan 9, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: It only makes him stronger.
Jan 9, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: It treats Shingles, eczema or psoriasis well I'm sold better open up my own ICU
Jan 9, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Ain't nothing like a fresh windows 10 install
Jan 9, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Upset stomach diarrhea heartburn indigestion
Jan 9, 2020 7:39 PM - kenenthk: fu psi
Jan 9, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you cant fuck away those symptoms you need the strength of pesto embolism!!!
Jan 9, 2020 7:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bQpNmwU
Jan 9, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/76PDVAU
Jan 9, 2020 8:10 PM - kenenthk: imgur.com/gallery
Jan 9, 2020 8:10 PM - kenenthk: I win
Jan 9, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: imgur is a vast cesspool of shit. Psi and I dig deep to bring you the rare and delicious kernel of corn amidst the rotting excrement.
Jan 9, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Posting the whole thing defeats the purpose.
Jan 9, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4ntCMTS
Jan 9, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Stop being salty that I made your efforts lazier
Jan 9, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dx3KCCy
Jan 9, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vpzUZKz
Jan 9, 2020 8:28 PM - kenenthk: I see ads for those all the time want one so bad
Jan 9, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1b7LnPQ
Jan 9, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X1u2POh
Jan 9, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WJcuOQ1
Jan 9, 2020 10:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgWiq5Jo79s
Jan 9, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Jan 9, 2020 10:17 PM - FoxMcloud5655: I know it's not usually the best place to let everyone know this, but there's an active 0-day exploit for Firefox out right now.  It's suggested to immediately update.
Jan 9, 2020 10:34 PM - IncredulousP: thanks
Jan 9, 2020 10:36 PM - kenenthk: What does a 0 day exploit mean
Jan 9, 2020 10:39 PM - IncredulousP: 0 days since general public knew about it i think, so like, people have been working to fix it for 0 days
Jan 9, 2020 10:39 PM - IncredulousP: Could be wrong, took crypto like 3 years ago
Jan 9, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's being actively used out in the wild
Jan 9, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://carlsbadcravings.com/easy-one-pot-lasagna-soup/ < made this for dinner tonight
Jan 9, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was 10/10, would eat the entire pot
Jan 9, 2020 10:47 PM - kenenthk: You mean you didn't just pour it out of a chef boyardee can
Jan 9, 2020 10:50 PM - kenenthk: I still eat spaghettios as a snack every now and then
Jan 9, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't had any chef boyardee things in years lol
Jan 9, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though we got baby spaghettios from Gerber that taste what I remember them tasting like lol
Jan 9, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is odd, for a baby food
Jan 9, 2020 10:52 PM - kenenthk: Baby food is supposed to taste like shit
Jan 9, 2020 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Still probably taste better than my mom's cooking
Jan 9, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of it actually isn't that bad tbh lol
Jan 9, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the stuff we get anyways
Jan 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: Jeffrey Epstein: Jail CCTV erased by 'technical errors'
Jan 9, 2020 10:59 PM - Flame: how strange that happened
Jan 9, 2020 11:04 PM - Flame: joke aside
Jan 9, 2020 11:04 PM - Flame: my money is on Agent 47 or John Wick who killed him
Jan 9, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A high up inside job lol
Jan 9, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/xpgs-prototype-ssds-blow-the-doors-off-todays-fastest-models/
Jan 9, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7GBs a second lol
Jan 9, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.iphonehacks.com/2020/01/how-jailbreak-ios-13-3-ra1nusb-windows-pc.html/amp
Jan 9, 2020 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Tom eats baby food confirmed
Jan 10, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JtqY05G
Jan 10, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EJ0e18e.mp4
Jan 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L9PRE7B
Jan 10, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/qvi66mLXdGo
Jan 10, 2020 2:20 AM - kenenthk: I fucked my chili up 
Jan 10, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too much ketchup?
Jan 10, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Code black here


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 11, 2020)

Jan 10, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's a stressful way to start my night lol
Jan 10, 2020 4:17 AM - kenenthk: Stop announcing a code black whenever you see a black dude psi
Jan 10, 2020 4:17 AM - kenenthk: And I forgot to buy pinto beans so it's just kidney bean chili
Jan 10, 2020 5:26 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/PSCHsD9r.jpg
Jan 10, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All clear no actual bomb thank God lol
Jan 10, 2020 5:43 AM - MicmasH_W: oh heck that's great to hear
Jan 10, 2020 5:43 AM - MicmasH_W: good thing there wasn't any bomb
Jan 10, 2020 5:44 AM - MicmasH_W: that happened once a long time ago, when I was just a kid
Jan 10, 2020 5:44 AM - MicmasH_W: *younger kid  haha
Jan 10, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work at a hospital so that was fun
Jan 10, 2020 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Code black in the birth place
Jan 10, 2020 6:12 AM - kenenthk: They called a code red when I was working one night and not a single person evacuated it was more wtf do I do and I'm like evacuate dumb ass and they all stand there
Jan 10, 2020 6:15 AM - kenenthk: And I never understood code blue like dont you go to a fucking er for a medical emergency
Jan 10, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol we must have different codes here
Jan 10, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gray is like every 2 hours in the psych unit lol
Jan 10, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yellow is chemical spill
Jan 10, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Silver is active shooter
Jan 10, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue here is heart atta
Jan 10, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Attacks
Jan 10, 2020 7:00 AM - kenenthk: wtf
Jan 10, 2020 7:01 AM - kenenthk: is rainbow a gay parade protest in the cafeteria
Jan 10, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 10, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Code rainbow gay poeple having too much fun in the hospital lol
Jan 10, 2020 7:04 AM - kenenthk: EVS mops are not portable strip poles
Jan 10, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sir and or mam I am going to have to ask you to cease this activity immediately!!!"
Jan 10, 2020 7:06 AM - kenenthk: I do miss not going after our attractive supervisor we were alone all the time but she was married
Jan 10, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Married not hurried? Lol
Jan 10, 2020 7:07 AM - kenenthk: Only one kid soo she must have still had a pretty good hole
Jan 10, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet she was like that guy in scary movie 2 the one with the strong hand lol
Jan 10, 2020 7:07 AM - kenenthk: same age as me also
Jan 10, 2020 7:07 AM - kenenthk: She actually looked like the girl from that mermaid tv show
Jan 10, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Robot chicken Star bucks episode?
Jan 10, 2020 7:08 AM - kenenthk: Siren
Jan 10, 2020 7:08 AM - kenenthk: https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/MV5BNmFiYzQ1Yjct[email protected]._V1_.jpg her
Jan 10, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/L4DiZHWlZJM
Jan 10, 2020 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Im gonna go discover how shit ass creed odyssey is
Jan 10, 2020 7:11 AM - kenenthk: What a shocker it wont load
Jan 10, 2020 7:31 AM - kenenthk: So Ubisoft wrote there own dll in order to try to stop piracy lol
Jan 10, 2020 8:59 AM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Youtube comments was turned off for children videos....
Jan 10, 2020 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: good riddance
Jan 10, 2020 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe now the comments section wont be cancer
Jan 10, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: How do they define "children videos" when all YouTube content has to be PG13?
Jan 10, 2020 10:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: does it? where does it say that?
Jan 10, 2020 10:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: they don't define children videos, you have to go and specifically set your videos as "aimed at or likely to be watched by children"
Jan 10, 2020 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: but if you read in the information they posted about this new system, they do say that anything that has any chance of being appealing to children has to be flagged as for children or you could be fined and that you have to use your own judgement but like.... basically anything could go under for children by that metric
Jan 10, 2020 10:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm pretty sure people have been swearing in their videos or adding in other non child safe content so that they won't have to mark it as for children to not be at risk of a fine
Jan 10, 2020 10:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: like Arlo that guy was pretty desperate when this was all announced because his character is basically a muppet and all of his videos are pretty child safe so even if they aren't specifically aimed at children most likely a lot of children watch him
Jan 10, 2020 10:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: shortly after, he was swearing in a video
Jan 10, 2020 10:32 AM - Veho: I've seen multiple creators complain about this, basically if you want to monetize your video it needs to be kid friendly, you can upload racier stuff but you won't get ad revenue.
Jan 10, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: Dabchick videos are getting flagged because they feature swearing in a "children's video" even though the creator never marked them as such.
Jan 10, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: And the reason they are tagged as "children's videos" is because they have a hand puppet in there.
Jan 10, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: A smoking, drinking, swearing hand puppet.
Jan 10, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: But hand puppet nonetheless, and hand puppets are for kids.
Jan 10, 2020 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: no no no Veho it's the other way around now
Jan 10, 2020 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: if your video is kid friendly you have to mark it as for children and you lose 90% of your ad revenue because companies dont wanna pay for non-targeted ads which is all you're getting on videos marked as for children
Jan 10, 2020 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: that disables tracking and such, youtube had no choice when COPPA came after them for tracking kids
Jan 10, 2020 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a recent change
Jan 10, 2020 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't mean it's okay to make your videos raunchy though it just means now you have to balance your videos somewhere in the middle to get the most ad revenue
Jan 10, 2020 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: basically make all your videos PG-13
Jan 10, 2020 10:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: since COPPA is specifically for kids under 13
Jan 10, 2020 10:54 AM - AsPika2219: Yeah! COPPA did it everything...
Jan 10, 2020 11:58 AM - Skelletonike: why are there so many chair reviews lately?
Jan 10, 2020 1:13 PM - Veho: Because we are getting old and lumbar support is becoming more important to us.
Jan 10, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because of the million emails Chary sends to every company ever, that's what we just happen to get
Jan 10, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And we need to outfit our newbies with chairs and desks ;O;
Jan 10, 2020 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you send me one? i'll write a review 
Jan 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a chair I am forced to sit on Chinese kids and man is that hard on my back...
Jan 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if I tie like 2-3 together
Jan 10, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you missed all the excitement was a bomb threat at my job
Jan 10, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they already caught the guy lol
Jan 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm half glad you didn't blow up I guess
Jan 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could've gotten your 2080 Ti if you did 
Jan 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm disappointed it could have been exciting lol
Jan 10, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last time I was in an explosion it was pretty fun lol
Jan 10, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/thermaltake-made-a-gaming-chair-for-people-who-hate-gaming-chairs/
Jan 10, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I saw that yesterday lol
Jan 10, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly looks nice
Jan 10, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: I wonder how much that will cost.
Jan 10, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: I want to buy the IKEA Markus office chair, it's really comfortable and durable, but it could stand to be a leeetle bit more adjustable.
Jan 10, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: https://www.ikea.com/pt/en/images/products/markus-office-chair-glose-black__0724707_PE734589_S5.JPG?f=s
Jan 10, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it retails for like $600 :/
Jan 10, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: Yeah fuck that noise. The IKEA one is $150. We have them in the office, the ones in the sysadmin departments have been carrying a non-stop 24/7 load of Linux user butts and are still holding up, that's proof of quality.
Jan 10, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The most expensive office chair I ever bought was like $100 I think 
Jan 10, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My review chair was $330 or something like that
Jan 10, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my work chair that my dad bought from an office clearout auction is supposedly a $1000 chair 
Jan 10, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://modernplanet.com/haworth-improv-task-chair.html < Bask in the majestic now-$832 chair ;O;
Jan 10, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He paid like $10, got 40 of these things or something lol
Jan 10, 2020 3:49 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jan 10, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice chair, but I don't like mid-back chairs so eh
Jan 10, 2020 3:51 PM - Veho: Headrest or bust!
Jan 10, 2020 4:15 PM - Skelletonike: I bought one of those generic gaming chairs. I mean, for 70€ (only due to black friday sale), it's pretty decent.
Jan 10, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I bought like two of those. The first one the super thin plywood back basically fell apart 
Jan 10, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The second one was pretty nice, but the wheel base was cheap plastic so a couple wheels snapped through the plastic when I accidentally rolled over my chair mat lol
Jan 10, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I really liked the second one, felt pretty good quality except for that cheapo wheel base
Jan 10, 2020 4:46 PM - Skelletonike: The one I bought was this one.
Jan 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Skelletonike: https://imgur.com/a/w8w9yv1
Jan 10, 2020 4:49 PM - Skelletonike: The wheel base is made of metal and the chair is pretty sturdy overall.
Jan 10, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YOmSJpQ.mp4
Jan 10, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QaqO06T
Jan 11, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ErL39wqO-c
Jan 11, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ Revolutionary product
Jan 11, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 would buy
Jan 11, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then Tom BombaBabby would burn down my house 
Jan 11, 2020 12:42 AM - Joe88: perfect for the pyromaniac who like to game on the side
Jan 11, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's good to know the company who made my fancy RGB case made a fucking cigarette lighter/"Drink tray" bay lol
Jan 11, 2020 2:04 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jan 11, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy it then get like 2 million dollars worth of insurance on your house lol
Jan 11, 2020 2:27 AM - SammyCute: hello
Jan 11, 2020 2:27 AM - SammyCute: uh
Jan 11, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=madnewuekXo
Jan 11, 2020 2:28 AM - SammyCute: im new to gbatemp i joined because i need help with somethibg
Jan 11, 2020 2:32 AM - SammyCute: jesus these chats are dead
Jan 11, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gWqmZ05kq8
Jan 11, 2020 3:05 AM - MicmasH_W: Can you imagine if it was? Lol yeah
Jan 11, 2020 3:05 AM - MicmasH_W: Blank screen
Jan 11, 2020 3:05 AM - MicmasH_W: link not found, or a takedown notive
Jan 11, 2020 3:05 AM - kenenthk: That was a 10/10 shit
Jan 11, 2020 3:05 AM - MicmasH_W: *notice woops
Jan 11, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: Only hurt a little but was huge
Jan 11, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: I'll help if you send selfies
Jan 11, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk sounds like that turd was really packed in there lol
Jan 11, 2020 3:25 AM - kenenthk: About 12 hours of sleep worth
Jan 11, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cosbied
Jan 11, 2020 3:26 AM - kenenthk: It looked like 50 cent naked
Jan 11, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol gold teeth and all?ust have been corn lol
Jan 11, 2020 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Chili
Jan 11, 2020 3:34 AM - kenenthk: McDonalds for breakfast Reuben for lunch and chili for dinner


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 12, 2020)

Jan 11, 2020 4:01 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/10/amazon-says-uninstall-honey-which-paypal-just-paid-4-million-for.html
Jan 11, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1MTEr9ZKLc
Jan 11, 2020 5:48 AM - kenenthk: Fuck to the fuck you fuck fuck you psi up to the fuck
Jan 11, 2020 5:51 AM - kenenthk: Are the Cech 2500 slim models unhackable
Jan 11, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3? lol just emulate it 
Jan 11, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even your FX 6300 with a 1050 Ti can pull off PS3 emulation  at least at 1080P that is
Jan 11, 2020 6:19 AM - kenenthk: But my 7950 cant
Jan 11, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It should?
Jan 11, 2020 6:19 AM - kenenthk: I'm too lazy to set up emulators
Jan 11, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't a 7950 better than a 1050 Ti? lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:20 AM - kenenthk: I'm too lazy to double check that's what I have
Jan 11, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 Ti is a bit faster but nothing crazy
Jan 11, 2020 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Set it up for me
Jan 11, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think RPCS3 has gotten easier to set up.
Jan 11, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://rpcs3.net/quickstart
Jan 11, 2020 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Dont care do it for me you fuck
Jan 11, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: I have a 7900
Jan 11, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow it has gotten easier
Jan 11, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just download, install, download the firmware use RPCS3 option to "install firmware" then download your game and run it 
Jan 11, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: so has your daughter
Jan 11, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only a little over 50% of games work
Jan 11, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a work in progress lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:27 AM - kenenthk: And I'm buying this system for $40 which I could probably throw cfw on and get 150 for
Jan 11, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh well only if it's stuck on a low firmware?
Jan 11, 2020 6:35 AM - kenenthk: ew part links
Jan 11, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: part links?
Jan 11, 2020 6:48 AM - kenenthk: You're a dick
Jan 11, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just set up RPCS3 and After Burner Climax for the first time on my own it was easy and fun  lol
Jan 11, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it feels so weird playing PS3 games in 4K lol
Jan 11, 2020 7:03 AM - kenenthk: I bet you had a burning climax
Jan 11, 2020 7:06 AM - kenenthk: What's the average gb size for ps3 games
Jan 11, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends if it's a PSN game under 1GB for like 99% of them
Jan 11, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Disk games vary wildly
Jan 11, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like God of War collection I think is like 20GB's
Jan 11, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But some other games are under 5GB's
Jan 11, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your super big games like those Nathan Drake ones are huge...
Jan 11, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The crazy thing is when your doing like Alex Kidd on the PSN and the game is like a huge download, when the Master System ROM was like 256K lol
Jan 11, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure it is 256K I mean it could be like 32K...
Jan 11, 2020 7:16 AM - IncredulousP: New replacement joycon (right) 18 bucks
Jan 11, 2020 7:16 AM - IncredulousP: https://www.gamestop.com/video-games/switch/accessories/controllers/products/nintendo-switch-joy-con-r-gray/10141932.html?utm_source=rakutenls&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_content=Slickdeals+LLC&utm_campaign=10&utm_kxconfid=tebx5rmj3&cid=afl_10000087&affID=77777&sourceID=lw9MynSeamY-7r6pcvGFHa5GSLFWEs_ZHg
Jan 11, 2020 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Uremum was only 18 bucks to replace
Jan 11, 2020 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Also holy shit this wifi dingle was slow
Jan 11, 2020 7:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HYsSMGs.mp4
Jan 11, 2020 7:57 AM - kenenthk: That car looks depressed af
Jan 11, 2020 8:04 AM - kenenthk: Veho finally found a suitable car for himself
Jan 11, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: Self-driving and with plenty head space? Yes.
Jan 11, 2020 8:18 AM - kenenthk: With a depressed facial look that may decide to run you over
Jan 11, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You butter toast....
Jan 11, 2020 8:18 AM - kenenthk: And the ps3 emu didnt work you fuck
Jan 11, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works fine your doing it wrong lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:20 AM - kenenthk: Do it for me
Jan 11, 2020 8:24 AM - kenenthk: It keeps saying those shit pkgs arent supported
Jan 11, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you installing them first?
Jan 11, 2020 8:25 AM - kenenthk: Yes yous hit
Jan 11, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the upper left hand side select "install package" like your mom does  lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:25 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter said i had a big package to install
Jan 11, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol now your package is infected
Jan 11, 2020 8:26 AM - kenenthk: Jokes on her its been infected
Jan 11, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: E LDR: SELF: Failed to load SELF file metadata!
Jan 11, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: did you put the rap file in the right folder?
Jan 11, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: C:\rpcs3-v0.0.8-9365-aeed349a_win64\dev_hdd0\home\00000001\exdata
Jan 11, 2020 8:31 AM - kenenthk: I already drop bars enough as it is
Jan 11, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: should look like that lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Where the fuck does the rap file go
Jan 11, 2020 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: C:\rpcs3-v0.0.8-9365-aeed349a_win64\dev_hdd0\home\00000001\exdata If you didn't put the emulator at the root of c: change that lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:38 AM - kenenthk: fu
Jan 11, 2020 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:40 AM - kenenthk: ppu modules are taking too long
Jan 11, 2020 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They take a bit on that system but they do go 
Jan 11, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: No fuck you make it fast
Jan 11, 2020 9:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, this chat box isn't your Harddrive 
Jan 11, 2020 9:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Use those in the command promt window, not in the chat box.
Jan 11, 2020 11:15 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpzyLrhgvdw
Jan 11, 2020 12:37 PM - Flame: C:\Users\Flame\Downloads\Sonic_Angel_Knights_mums.mp4
Jan 11, 2020 12:37 PM - Flame: 
Jan 11, 2020 1:05 PM - kenenthk: 2:00 long ;O
Jan 11, 2020 1:47 PM - beenii: found a way. thank you
Jan 11, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: You do not use the shitbox for help you use it to call Psi an asshole
Jan 11, 2020 3:21 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://imgur.com/a/C7lhoNg I made this
Jan 11, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zzwM7wy
Jan 11, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zSVdRma
Jan 11, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ha5V9UB
Jan 11, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ci3QXjO
Jan 11, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: 90 minutes a day  
Jan 11, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho 90 minutes would be like a tease for me lol
Jan 11, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously if it wasn't for the Internet I would probably go back to hookers and drugs lol
Jan 11, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l4pBRsy <--- I wonder if Tom is in any of these lol
Jan 11, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: I am in a few.
Jan 11, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully no
Jan 11, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://spicysouthernkitchen.com/oatmeal-cookie-peach-cobbler/
Jan 11, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just got back from my favorite diner, they started making cannoli's some months back but today I was finally there while they still had some and they're like 11/10
Jan 11, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than some of the fancier bakery cannoli's I've had
Jan 11, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn Tom sounds good to me lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just had peaches and cottage cheese lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinner will be steak but then off to a 12 hour shift lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: followed by another 12 hour shift.
Jan 11, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My older bro has a babby shower today so I'll be having...whatever they're having for dinner lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, assuming it's still on. Supposedly got an ice storm brewing up here today
Jan 11, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already sleeting right now
Jan 11, 2020 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: why do you work so much Psi
Jan 11, 2020 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta afford those midget t****** bbw amputee hookers somehow 
Jan 11, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cool, power just went on and off for like a minute ._.
Jan 11, 2020 5:21 PM - Flame: run tom run the Iranians have invaded
Jan 11, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL, thought my PC died for a second cuz it wasn't turning on, but then I remembered I unplugged the power button leads cuz babby kept hitting it
Jan 11, 2020 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you know you can set the power button to "do nothing" in power options?
Jan 11, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that was spooky lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the power button will only turn it on, and not off
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She holds it down, so it wouldn't matter
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: for 5 seconds?
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she stands up holding the top of the case to keep herself up
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She likes to look at the RGB fans on top
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok then i have another idea
Jan 11, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: Is she walking already?
Jan 11, 2020 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you can set it in bios to automatically turn on when it gets power, so when you want to turn it on, you flip the power switch on the back off and on
Jan 11, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet, but she's really close. She's able to push herself up all the way to her feet and balance for a bit
Jan 11, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So probably a month or two yet
Jan 11, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be neat if she could by her birthday though, coming up next month
Jan 11, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alternatively, I could just pull the power button leads and not turn it off 
Jan 11, 2020 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess
Jan 11, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I restart it every few days just because but yeah lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, your bios might have an option to turn it on with the keyboard
Jan 11, 2020 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: then you just hit space to turn it on
Jan 11, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: which i assume she can't reach the keyboard yet
Jan 11, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well when she sits on my lap she can  but it doesn't matter, I rarely turn my main PC off lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only one that stays on really, everything else gets turned off
Jan 11, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ayyy, no power again woooo lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh damn, I hope I remembered to charge my portable battery
Jan 11, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Knowing the morons that live here someone probably hit a pole lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, forgot lol. My switch isn't charged either, now I'll have to use that potato Pi handheld thing for games 
Jan 11, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ey0OY4U
Jan 11, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work so much to afford the things I want lol 2080 Ti's ain't cheap  lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait until the 3070 is announced and it ends up being same speed as the 2080 ti ;O;
Jan 11, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ndiYdtm
Jan 11, 2020 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would think it would be the same speed as the 2080 non ti tom
Jan 11, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it will be faster at ray tracing
Jan 11, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No word yet on regular FPS lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on if the rumored "speed increase" is legit
Jan 11, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 20xx series speed increase was shit
Jan 11, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 1070 ended up being on par with the 980 ti, so just depends
Jan 11, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50% faster 50% less power*     *Tiny print "At ray tracing" lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be annoying
Jan 11, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well get ready to be annoyed lol I suspect they just devoted more of those 7nm transistors to RTX!
Jan 11, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least that would be my guess with those big numbers
Jan 11, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooo, power back! Lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom congrats on the power!
Jan 11, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/grindr-killing-kevin-bacon-michigan  Michigan trying to compete with Florida? lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, Turing wasn't that big of a generational leap vs Pascal
Jan 11, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but 50% faster with 50% less power used is an enormous leap, almost unbelievable
Jan 11, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they are going from 12nm to 7nm
Jan 11, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's quite a hefty drop in transistor size
Jan 11, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, just look at Zen 2's 7nm vs Zen+ 12nm ;O;
Jan 11, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually going from those two nodes (going by AMD's number and TSMC's statements) you get like either 15% more Mhz or 30% less power used. Not both? I do question that leak lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean maybe, I kinda hope so lol
Jan 11, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That may vary for GPUs though
Jan 11, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://mobile.twitter.com/BWLComm/status/1216057023126818816< ah yep, some idiot hit a pole lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol RPCS3 must be doing some crazy stuff getting like over 120FPS in games lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2D stuff is like over 300
Jan 11, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it was Florida man not used to driving in the snow 
Jan 11, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0euFCOw
Jan 11, 2020 6:15 PM - IncredulousP: my 2070 oc kicks ass. huge upgrade from my 1070 oc
Jan 11, 2020 6:16 PM - IncredulousP: it didn't even get that warm under load
Jan 11, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P1fFXz4
Jan 11, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sold my soul to best buy for one of those 2080 Ti OC things from EVGA lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-xc-ultra-gaming-11gb-gddr6-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/6290657.p?skuId=6290657
Jan 11, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/d0k3/GodMode9/releases/tag/v1.9.1
Jan 11, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost bought a used 2070 as my birthday present, but was able to stay firm and stuck with waiting for 3xxx lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably for the best Tom
Jan 11, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep having to smack my hand away from the 3800X
Jan 11, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4800X is what I really desire lol
Jan 11, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/ticket-passport-pregnancy-test-flying-to-saipan-can-be-complicated-11578664961
Jan 11, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/01/10/family-feud-contestants-hilariously-wrong-answer-goes-viral/amp/
Jan 11, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2020/01/09/hifi-audio-on-the-commodore-64-48khz-yo/
Jan 11, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't zen 1 14nm?
Jan 11, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I typo'd the plus, Zen+ is 12 Zen is 14 lol
Jan 11, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dumb naming scheme lol
Jan 11, 2020 7:48 PM - Joe88: maybe not as they are saying gpu prices will go up now because of gddr6 shortages along with regular ram
Jan 11, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like so long as the MSRP for the 3070 isn't over the retarded high $500 the 2070 was at launch, I'd _probably_ still buy it
Jan 11, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Poop-Like-Champion-Highest-servings/dp/B0186GEX8E/ref=mp_s_a_1_19?keywords=breakfast+cereal&qid=1578773322&sr=8-19
Jan 11, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 would be my "definitely 100% buy it"
Jan 11, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $450 would be like "yeah, still fine maybe wait for non-reference versions I guess"
Jan 11, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 would be like maybe waiting for a sale or something lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll be going 2080 Ti good enough for a while
Jan 11, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait for the 4080 Ti lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3nm with melting gates.... Electron migration
Jan 11, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if you have a 2080 ti you can totally fuck off for a couple generations lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even sure how they stabilized 7nm
Jan 11, 2020 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: tbh if you're waiting for new hardware you could be waiting forever, they release new hardware on a pretty regular basis so lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the price is good i dont see much point in waiting cause there's always gonna be the next thing
Jan 11, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel sorry for the ones that bought ryzen 2xxx right before 3xxx was announced for release though
Jan 11, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: like linus tech tips and their lan gaming center lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they have lots of money and get free shit all the time so i don't feel sorry for them
Jan 11, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought two 2700Xs after the 3000's came out they where so cheap lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:25 PM - Joe88: nvidia is releases new cards like every week now, oh amd released a new card that competes with one of our current cards for $50 less? lets release 3 new cards no one asked for instead of reducing the price on that already existing card
Jan 11, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting on the 4000's and that sweet sweet 50% Floating point performance increase lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:27 PM - Joe88: but doesnt the 3600 outperform it at the same price?
Jan 11, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh yeah but I think the 2700X has more cores and threads
Jan 11, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus was easier to get at the time lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Newegg was in and out of stock constantly lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3600-12-Thread-Processor/dp/B07STGGQ18
Jan 11, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a good price for what you get
Jan 11, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-Processor-Wraith-Cooler/dp/B07B428M7F/ref=sr_1_1?crid=37F3TSRFOQ4W5&keywords=2700x&qid=1578774634&s=electronics&sprefix=2700%2Celectronics%2C175&sr=1-1
Jan 11, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiny bit cheaper but meh I knew I wasn't keeping it long anyway lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: pole accident 
Jan 11, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: - Psionic Roshambo: lol RPCS3 must be doing some crazy stuff getting like over 120FPS in games lol
Jan 11, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: on your pc?
Jan 11, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/salvadorhernandez/grindr-killing-kevin-bacon-michigan Michigan trying to compete with Florida? lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: why does he have to be named kevin bacon that just makes it look like a joke satire news post
Jan 11, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes and like 300FPS at 2D games lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Using Vulkan
Jan 11, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Joe88: nvidia is releases new cards like every week now, oh amd released a new card that competes with one of our current cards for $50 less? lets release 3 new cards no one asked for instead of reducing the price on that already existing card
Jan 11, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha you mean the super cards?
Jan 11, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feeding Frenzy 2 was the 2D game
Jan 11, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like so long as the MSRP for the 3070 isn't over the retarded high $500 the 2070 was at launch, I'd probably still buy it
Jan 11, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah the *70 cards have gotten a lot more expensive.... i noticed when i looked at prices recently
Jan 11, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: GPUs seem to have gotten more expensive with the 20xx series and 10xx compared to 9xx
Jan 11, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: I typo'd the plus, Zen+ is 12 Zen is 14 lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh i thought they were all 14 why is it called zen+ if its a die shrink?
Jan 11, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they just are incorporating more bleeding edge tech and the price is matching
Jan 11, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: I sold my soul to best buy for one of those 2080 Ti OC things from EVGA lol <- bad trade, you could have gotten all the money you wanted to live the rest of your life in luxury and you settled for a 2080 ti?
Jan 11, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What can I say Best Buy has good demons working for them lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should get a refund lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was like 1250 bucks before taxes lll
Jan 11, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine I make good money working all the time lll
Jan 11, 2020 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't mean the money i mean your soul
Jan 11, 2020 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't get another one of those
Jan 11, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you trick a demon into giving it to you
Jan 11, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jokes on them I already had my soul stolen by a different demon lol  I call her my wife... lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least when she dies you get your soul back lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you can get a refund any time by filing a divorce
Jan 11, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just completed a game of Tekken Tag 2 on RPCS3 the emulation was near perfect, only some weird like fill in graphics for like 10 frames at the start of the match then it's flawless
Jan 11, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bryan Fury and zero lost matches  lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only games I've played a lot of on RPCS3 is Demon's Souls and Soul Calibur 2 Hd lol
Jan 11, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Both run great
Jan 11, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am also impressed that with zero set up my Xbox 360 controller was detected and configured and even has rumble lol
Jan 11, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tekken Tag 2 must be hard to emulate or something, 60FPS but it seemed locked to that?
Jan 11, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it would vary like 59.93 to like 63. something.
Jan 12, 2020 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats normal for xinput Psi
Jan 12, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But some other games work at like 120 FPS weird lol like After Burner Climax and man does it look good all enhanced at 4K
Jan 12, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/4429789002
Jan 12, 2020 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: isnt after burner climax a pretty old game
Jan 12, 2020 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was ported to x360/ps3 from something else i thought?
Jan 12, 2020 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: After burner climax was an arcade game from the mid 2000s iirc
Jan 12, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2005 or 2006, something like that
Jan 12, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I remember because it was in a little arcade place that used to exist that my little bro would have birthday parties at, and they had the really cool version that tilted all over instead of just side to side like the regular version
Jan 12, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was super cool lol
Jan 12, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a lot of fun
Jan 12, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I enjoy the hell out of it lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 13, 2020)

Jan 12, 2020 4:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: right so i didnt remember wrong
Jan 12, 2020 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably less demanding to emulate due to that
Jan 12, 2020 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Fucking hate ice
Jan 12, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably but it is a great looking game
Jan 12, 2020 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Been waiting a dsmn near hour for my car to defrost
Jan 12, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk soak it in gas and light it on fire
Jan 12, 2020 7:14 AM - kenenthk: I dont get it I counted an ice truck go down our road 3 different times and I still slid
Jan 12, 2020 7:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: why do you need to wait? just scrape all the snow and ice off the windows
Jan 12, 2020 7:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom i wish i got to celebrate my birthdays at an arcade that sounds awesome
Jan 12, 2020 7:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think we ever had an arcade here just 3-4 arcade machines and an air hockey table at the bowling hall
Jan 12, 2020 7:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think they might still have those
Jan 12, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10716935/woman-put-off-mcdonalds-for-life-after-finding-spider-baked-into-cheeseburger-bun/amp/
Jan 12, 2020 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Probably because if you scrap too hard you could scratch your windshield?
Jan 12, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cars like a good scratching
Jan 12, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jaguars and Pintos and Mustangs especially
Jan 12, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: Apparently gigabyte is so cheap they're using a remotely hosted message board
Jan 12, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm surprised it's not a AOL chatroom
Jan 12, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: I even know the dude that's designed there theme 
Jan 12, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't admit to that lol
Jan 12, 2020 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Actually it's a free one anyone can download and use
Jan 12, 2020 9:39 AM - kenenthk: http://forum.gigabyte.us
Jan 12, 2020 9:39 AM - kenenthk: Weird apparently they have more then one domains
Jan 12, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk did you buy a giglebyte I
Jan 12, 2020 9:46 AM - kenenthk: No I just bite your daughter's giggly
Jan 12, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Screamed the stable boy
Jan 12, 2020 9:53 AM - kenenthk: No dad
Jan 12, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 12, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1069392-screamed-the-stable-boy
Jan 12, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/MCr3Efn
Jan 12, 2020 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Are you into midget horse porn now psi
Jan 12, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Dq0lc44
Jan 12, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if your the midget kenenthk lol
Jan 12, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: But you're the only jackass here 
Jan 12, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Screamed the midget stable boy.
Jan 12, 2020 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter screamed
Jan 12, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/cWVPfFD
Jan 12, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/9uqTcpC
Jan 12, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny that last one is for you since you eat Uber Meats
Jan 12, 2020 10:55 AM - kenenthk: Thay was a good shit
Jan 12, 2020 10:56 AM - kenenthk: I actually had an uber order yesterday that was an hour late so they refunded me and gave $13 credit
Jan 12, 2020 10:58 AM - Ericthegreat: That's pretty good if the food was okay still
Jan 12, 2020 10:59 AM - kenenthk: It actually wasn't even that cold I just wanted free food 
Jan 12, 2020 11:05 AM - kenenthk: Hello mobile sounds promising wonder if amazon owns them
Jan 12, 2020 11:06 AM - kenenthk: https://hellomobile.com/start/plans
Jan 12, 2020 11:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.alternativenation.net/gene-simmons-daughter-rubs-bad-photo/ this news title is misleading and depressing in so many ways
Jan 12, 2020 12:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/conservative-group-one-million-moms-burger-king-over-commercial-d-word lulz
Jan 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: So what's the "D-word"? Dingleberry?
Jan 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: Donkeyballs?
Jan 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: Dongle?
Jan 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: Dickpenis?
Jan 12, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: The best part is that the so-called "one million moms" consists of like 20 people or so.
Jan 12, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's damn
Jan 12, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 12, 2020 2:41 PM - DinohScene: dick bong
Jan 12, 2020 3:47 PM - kenenthk: I was hoping it would've been a group of people shouting douchebag
Jan 12, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: BITCH LASAGNA
Jan 12, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: This just in Trump bans the word Damn and blames the FCC then indicts the FCC president
Jan 12, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did someone say...
Jan 12, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bitch lasagna?
Jan 12, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/5xVfSWh2dqw Harry Potter is a gangster
Jan 12, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: https://southerndiscourse.com/spaghetti-stuffed-garlic-bread/
Jan 12, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Danger Dong and the no dentures adventures
Jan 12, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Moth eaten granny panties vs grampa's saggy sack attack!
Jan 12, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I live long enough to be in a nursing home I will probably be put in quarantine lol
Jan 12, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: You'll just have cuffs on your hands
Jan 12, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would only make me turned on lol
Jan 12, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Your bedroom probably looks like a police raid toom
Jan 12, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn you got me there with the guns and weapons and rubber gloves ....
Jan 12, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cuffs and other gizmos lol
Jan 12, 2020 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Is your gun your wife's favorite thing to play with
Jan 12, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no she has pepper spray and mace and brass knuckles all my guns scare her lll
Jan 12, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she likes my kirshaw spring assisted knife too
Jan 12, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep telling her the gravity knife is cooler but meh lol
Jan 12, 2020 4:22 PM - kenenthk: I'd be afraid to play with your gun also who knows where its been
Jan 12, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 12, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/epgRm21.jpg
Jan 12, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WUKd7YEU4ZI
Jan 12, 2020 4:34 PM - kenenthk: Did you download that game I sent you psi
Jan 12, 2020 4:40 PM - ravihpa: Is the search down?  I can't search for anything.
Jan 12, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, it's a server issue. Costello is aware and is working on upgrading to a newer server to fix it
Jan 12, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: I blame the new theme.
Jan 12, 2020 5:11 PM - ravihpa: Guys, I wanna stream my PC to my Switch
Jan 12, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v3FwNvV.jpg
Jan 12, 2020 5:11 PM - ravihpa: Is this still the best way to do it?
Jan 12, 2020 5:11 PM - ravihpa: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-stream-your-pc-games-emulators-to-the-switch.545407/
Jan 12, 2020 5:11 PM - ravihpa: I have GTX1070, so I'm set with the Nvidia card.
Jan 12, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Review the new server tom
Jan 12, 2020 7:18 PM - JVC: Anyone know about a new software that was shown around recently to help migrate to a new SD card on the switch?
Jan 12, 2020 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: either that or the steam link app ravihpa
Jan 12, 2020 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: both android
Jan 12, 2020 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i find steam link more convenient as you don't have to manually add games to it, but then again, you can add steam big picture to gamestream and launch your games through that just as easily, just takes more setup
Jan 12, 2020 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, steam link gives you the benefit of remappable gamepad controls, i don't think gamestream has that
Jan 12, 2020 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: JVC ive seen it but cant seem to find it again, let me know if you find it cause i wanna save the link
Jan 12, 2020 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: found it: https://gbatemp.net/threads/emutool-move-partition-emu-on-another-sd-switch-emu-type-on-sxos-and-more.550756/
Jan 12, 2020 7:50 PM - kenenthk: Jvc? Are you a VHS tape
Jan 12, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Lol 14-0 already
Jan 12, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmWvb1UXiZY
Jan 12, 2020 9:40 PM - kenenthk: Go to bed psi
Jan 12, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but I have to get ready for work in a few minutes lol
Jan 12, 2020 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Your life is like a Miami dolphins game
Jan 12, 2020 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Lol I just saw an ad for a 360 but it was a xbox one
Jan 12, 2020 10:34 PM - Localhorst86: are you sure?
Jan 12, 2020 10:35 PM - Localhorst86: there was the E-Model of the 360 that looks like an xbox one
Jan 12, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I can tell the difference...
Jan 13, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox 5 will be called Xbox Vendetta
Jan 13, 2020 12:18 AM - kenenthk: Xbox 5 will just be called xbox you fuck 
Jan 13, 2020 12:37 AM - Flame: Xbox 5 will just be called xbox 4 just to fuck with our minds
Jan 13, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 13, 2020 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Or original gangsta for og xbox
Jan 13, 2020 1:23 AM - kenenthk: I watched too much porn now I'm going to bed
Jan 13, 2020 1:37 AM - Joe88: https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/mystery-amd-gpu-beats-2080-ti-openvr/
Jan 13, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox Cubed
Jan 13, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox Super Z I kind of like that one
Jan 13, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 yeah they supposedly have something massive in the works
Jan 13, 2020 1:45 AM - Joe88: I'm sure they are readying the 2080ti super in response if they arnt working on the 3000 series
Jan 13, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the 3000s are supposed to be 50% faster while using 50% less power at ray Tracing
Jan 13, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if I believe it but that's the rumor
Jan 13, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia seems to be pushing hard on RTX and I think AMD wants VR and just raw performance Wich might be best? Or some combination
Jan 13, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just my 4800X as soon as possible.... Lol
Jan 13, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Want
Jan 13, 2020 2:28 AM - kenenthk: If Intel releases a i12 chip could d12 sue
Jan 13, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like Green Bay is gonna win
Jan 13, 2020 3:21 AM - kenenthk: If its green bay vs chiefs in the superbowl they have no chance lol
Jan 13, 2020 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Though titans may knock out the chiefs
Jan 13, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://soranews24.com/2020/01/12/adult-cream-pie-coming-to-mcdonalds-japan/amp/
Jan 13, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xidax.com/ricky-berwick


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 14, 2020)

Jan 13, 2020 4:52 AM - kenenthk: Well I'm pissed
Jan 13, 2020 4:53 AM - kenenthk: Bought a table and the shirts like 2feet tall
Jan 13, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Table? What? Lol
Jan 13, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny you been drinking again lol
Jan 13, 2020 8:46 AM - Chary: wut
Jan 13, 2020 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Chary should avoid me when drunk
Jan 13, 2020 9:06 AM - kenenthk: https://soranews24.com/2020/01/12/adult-cream-pie-coming-to-mcdonalds-japan/
Jan 13, 2020 9:16 AM - Bubbypop: Hi
Jan 13, 2020 9:16 AM - Bubbypop: Need some help please
Jan 13, 2020 9:16 AM - Bubbypop: I can't get console streaming from Xbox to android
Jan 13, 2020 9:16 AM - Bubbypop: I can get xcloud though
Jan 13, 2020 9:33 AM - Bubbypop: ?
Jan 13, 2020 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Ask in the forums
Jan 13, 2020 9:37 AM - Bubbypop: Already have
Jan 13, 2020 9:38 AM - kenenthk: Your best choice is to wait not everyone knows and time zones differ here have you tried a more dedicated xbox gaming forum that may get a faster response
Jan 13, 2020 9:39 AM - Bubbypop: Ok thanks
Jan 13, 2020 9:40 AM - kenenthk: People are knowledge here you may just not get an answer
Jan 13, 2020 9:40 AM - kenenthk: Especially posting in the shitbox
Jan 13, 2020 9:41 AM - kenenthk: Stick around thought you may learn and get to know users that may have answers
Jan 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: Users that know the answers hang around the relevant boards and reply to threads there. The shoutbox is for banter.
Jan 13, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: Like, for example, one company released a dildo with a base shaped like Australia, and is donating the profits from it to Australian disaster relief.
Jan 13, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: That's the kind of helpful information you can get in the shoutbox.
Jan 13, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Then former staff members are forced to mod the shitbox 
Jan 13, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: For our sins.
Jan 13, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or that one lady who started the trend of trading nudes for donations to Australia 
Jan 13, 2020 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Well you could still mod the Nintendo board or be former staff and mod the shitbox which one is it
Jan 13, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Reviewers have to deal with threads in EoTF
Jan 13, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: Or they get the chair.
Jan 13, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried selling nudes to help Australia... I raised 20 dollars when I was paid to not send nudes...
Jan 13, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid kid no one would respond to any mention of nudes from me lol
Jan 13, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OMRQEcE
Jan 13, 2020 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Psi what's the best way to pass a interview for security at a hospital
Jan 13, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OLHNjDI.jpg
Jan 13, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really kenenthk just talk yourself up, be honest and open
Jan 13, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Present an aura of "I protect, I attack but mostly I lick sack"
Jan 13, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iuyG6t4.jpg
Jan 13, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: "I am willing to eat shit and keep smiling. Also, I've already tazed myself in the balls a few times so I won't be tempted to fuck around with the official issued tazer."
Jan 13, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: That Thanos pic, I don't think that's the orifice the smoke would come out of.
Jan 13, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Is that why you got demoted from staff veho
Jan 13, 2020 5:54 PM - kenenthk: 3:00 am to 11:30 am such weird fucking hours
Jan 13, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: Yes, I lit my balls up like a Christmas tree.
Jan 13, 2020 6:03 PM - DinohScene: Jingle balls, jingle balls, freezing off in the cold
Jan 13, 2020 6:04 PM - DinohScene: ahw, no more music note support in the shoutbox :c
Jan 13, 2020 6:04 PM - DinohScene: boo!!
Jan 13, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: I hear touching a butt can make a toot jingle
Jan 13, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: Beans beans the musical froot.
Jan 13, 2020 6:34 PM - Megadriver94: *Crosses fingers for Solos to be brought back in Apex Legends Season 4*
Jan 13, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: If you're a butt virgin dont est beans your first time
Jan 13, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: If you're any kind of virgin, don't eat beans.
Jan 13, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: In fact, don't eat beans, period.
Jan 13, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: Don't eat beans on your period.
Jan 13, 2020 7:06 PM - WeedZ: Dont eat periods
Jan 13, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Eat Weed instead
Jan 13, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: You can still eat a butt with a period you just need to more cautious of HIV
Jan 13, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: Chicken periods are delicious.
Jan 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Megadriver94: Egg-laying animals don't have periods AFAIK
Jan 13, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: I read gabe uremum an egg
Jan 13, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Damn auto correct
Jan 13, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Ure dad gave uremum an egg
Jan 13, 2020 7:47 PM - Megadriver94: NOPE
Jan 13, 2020 7:47 PM - Megadriver94: Mom already had the egg
Jan 13, 2020 7:48 PM - Megadriver94: Dad supplied the sperm
Jan 13, 2020 7:48 PM - Megadriver94: The sperm is mostly the
Jan 13, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: I'm talking about a chocolate egg you cumbucket
Jan 13, 2020 7:49 PM - Megadriver94: Ok fine.
Jan 13, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: ♬
Jan 13, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one works Dinoh
Jan 13, 2020 9:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: @Dinoh <3
Jan 14, 2020 12:32 AM - Elemi: Omg shoutbox, I forgot about these, so old school lol
Jan 14, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOG-b2fTxTU
Jan 14, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_-p6zP8YaM
Jan 14, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://imgur.com/gallery/igkmqIl
Jan 14, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thkyfGbdYzY
Jan 14, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i want to live tre
Jan 14, 2020 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: there*
Jan 14, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye the places that happens would surprise you
Jan 14, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: even here in the US when or if the dealers are smart enough to keep ahead of the police they amass huge fortunes
Jan 14, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The smart ones quit when they get enough money to retire
Jan 14, 2020 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: when is it ever enough though?
Jan 14, 2020 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: even if you have enough to retire, if you had MORE you could live even better
Jan 14, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was younger I was like "billion!!!" these days I would honestly be fine with a few million it would make me happy and I no longer want "everything" lol
Jan 14, 2020 3:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: me either
Jan 14, 2020 3:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just want a yacht
Jan 14, 2020 3:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're only like a few hundred million
Jan 14, 2020 3:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: a private jet would be nice too
Jan 14, 2020 3:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: iirc you can get a pretty nice yacht for $100m
Jan 14, 2020 3:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: how much money did notch get from selling mojang again? like 700m? but was it in usd or sek
Jan 14, 2020 3:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: he might be able to afford one
Jan 14, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill gates could have a gold plated yacht


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 15, 2020)

Jan 14, 2020 5:17 AM - OctoVeemo20: o/ Hi hi.
Jan 14, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/b7do5ZTfu9s?t=240
Jan 14, 2020 5:27 AM - OctoVeemo20: Ah, Pokemon-
Jan 14, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK Now I want to play with Citra and Pokemon lol (playing at normal speed sucks) lol
Jan 14, 2020 5:27 AM - OctoVeemo20: I stopped playing right around Sun+Moon-
Jan 14, 2020 5:59 AM - OctoVeemo20: Pokemon just isn't anything great anymore tbh
Jan 14, 2020 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Pokemon's like psis marriage use to be great 20 years ago
Jan 14, 2020 6:10 AM - OctoVeemo20: I'm more excited for New Horizons anyways, that $30 "DLC" Gamefreak is offering should have been in base game
Jan 14, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Terminator.Dark.Fate.2019.1080p.WEBRip.DD5.1.x264-CM
Jan 14, 2020 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Post the link
Jan 14, 2020 7:13 AM - T-hug: Or not
Jan 14, 2020 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah probably not lol
Jan 14, 2020 7:28 AM - OctoVeemo20: Pft
Jan 14, 2020 7:31 AM - Chary: Oh snap
Jan 14, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Crackers snap
Jan 14, 2020 7:38 AM - OctoVeemo20: Every time I hear "Oh, snap", I think of Epic Rap Battles of History
Jan 14, 2020 7:57 AM - OctoVeemo20: Hmmm...
Jan 14, 2020 11:11 AM - DinohScene: Yay temp is back!
Jan 14, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: It was only down Temp-orarily
Jan 14, 2020 12:14 PM - Chary: badumtish
Jan 14, 2020 12:23 PM - kenenthk: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/barber-shop-refused-woman-haircut-21270590
Jan 14, 2020 12:29 PM - Ericthegreat: I'll just leave this here :
Jan 14, 2020 12:29 PM - Ericthegreat: US $39.99 | Dollhouse Miniature Furniture Cruel torture Electric chair 1/12 Scale https://a.aliexpress.com/_oERb6
Jan 14, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: I fucking need that.
Jan 14, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: But not at that price.
Jan 14, 2020 12:31 PM - Ericthegreat: We all do.
Jan 14, 2020 12:33 PM - Chary: lmao
Jan 14, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Welp looks like kitty is getting a new chair
Jan 14, 2020 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: there's a $5 off coupon
Jan 14, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: $35 still isn't a good price
Jan 14, 2020 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: what do you expect for a niche product?
Jan 14, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Free
Jan 14, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could see $35 from like a "big brand" for doll house miniature stuff. But for aliexpress, that is kinda expensive lol
Jan 14, 2020 3:15 PM - Flame: you finally going to meet up with psionic to play barbie? ;O;
Jan 14, 2020 3:16 PM - Flame: but seriously dont buy stuff for your kid from aliexpress
Jan 14, 2020 3:16 PM - Flame: that stuff is dodgy
Jan 14, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 14, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I wouldn't let my babby touch any aliexpress shit
Jan 14, 2020 3:17 PM - Flame: kids put everything in they mouth, it being a Chinese knock off stuff
Jan 14, 2020 3:17 PM - Flame: you dont know what will happen
Jan 14, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Delicious lead paint ;O;
Jan 14, 2020 3:20 PM - Flame: also the less you buy from aliexpress for your child, the less likely they end up like psionic.
Jan 14, 2020 3:20 PM - Flame: Chinese crack whore
Jan 14, 2020 3:20 PM - Flame: what psionic is
Jan 14, 2020 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 14, 2020 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Unless your child grows into a midget then they have a date with psi
Jan 14, 2020 3:39 PM - Veho: You don't "grow" into a midget, ken.
Jan 14, 2020 3:40 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Jan 14, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: You got me there
Jan 14, 2020 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame whos gonna buy that for their kid lol
Jan 14, 2020 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: a psychopath thats who
Jan 14, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Your dad
Jan 14, 2020 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: my brother's 18
Jan 14, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: That's still a kid in the law's eyes
Jan 14, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Nonsense, he's old enough to join the army.
Jan 14, 2020 4:49 PM - kenenthk: But I'm talking in America
Jan 14, 2020 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Now in america that's about all you can do in that age
Jan 14, 2020 4:53 PM - AdenTheThird: A gorgeous remake of a timeless classic! Overall, very pleased with the quality of sound and visuals. The remake is very faithful to the original with unedited text, visuals, and Mario cameos. The DX stuff like the Colour dungeon is still there too. Only complaint maybe would be that you can only move in eight directions and the Trendy Game is a whole lot harder!
Jan 14, 2020 4:55 PM - AdenTheThird: Boy, it delivered. Smash Ultimate is certainly  deserving of it's title, with loads of features and more to come! Absolutely would recommend. Great adventure mode, online features, and soundtrack as well.
Jan 14, 2020 4:56 PM - AdenTheThird: Pretty much one of the best games ever made. Good job, Nintendo. You should make more games like this.
Jan 14, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Huh just noticed you can swipe the menu bar under the banner on mobile nice little add on
Jan 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: Yeah, you have to be 21 to do anything. Can 18 year olds vote?
Jan 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: 
Jan 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: No, wait, they can also be in porn.
Jan 14, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: 18 year olds can't drink, smoke or gamble, but they can join the army or do porn, so basically they can get fucked.
Jan 14, 2020 5:02 PM - kenenthk: I've been fucked since 15 so
Jan 14, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: That's illegal  ;O;
Jan 14, 2020 5:03 PM - kenenthk: And I'm pretty sure you can't rent a car until like 25 or 26
Jan 14, 2020 5:08 PM - Veho: I think that's more of a "requisite experience" thing though.
Jan 14, 2020 5:08 PM - Veho: You can drive at 16.
Jan 14, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/fPqs0XP.jpg wut
Jan 14, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: Wut.
Jan 14, 2020 5:37 PM - kenenthk: I can't tell if it's a butt or not
Jan 14, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: It's not a butt, it's a divider between the "before" and "after" pic.
Jan 14, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Why it looks like a thong, I don't know.
Jan 14, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: It looks like a butt tho
Jan 14, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: I like butts
Jan 14, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: And you cannot lie?
Jan 14, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: I can lie that's how I get women in ned
Jan 14, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Bed
Jan 14, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: Ned. https://i.imgur.com/JL8xLtz.jpg
Jan 14, 2020 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Uremum gets ned
Jan 14, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QueG9LU
Jan 14, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rXqqhZn
Jan 14, 2020 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jan 14, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/f3cEV2o.mp4
Jan 14, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KdxxZah.gif
Jan 14, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: So imgur makes it 18+ over the word slut
Jan 14, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: Slööt.
Jan 14, 2020 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Censored and ban
Jan 14, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/786uxdI
Jan 14, 2020 7:08 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jan 14, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4fyQmpH smells like fish at both ends... got it.
Jan 14, 2020 7:13 PM - Veho: Leggy,
Jan 14, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: She's a lesbian for eating fish
Jan 14, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iLGOSIw
Jan 14, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QSV2R0v
Jan 14, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jFa0KVn
Jan 14, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SwJyHM2.jpg
Jan 14, 2020 7:40 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/RFmCruwr.jpg If anyone wonders what 6 years worth of dust build up in a PC is like
Jan 14, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho and kenenthk is that your stuff?
Jan 14, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WiPYPkj
Jan 14, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Yup probably shouldn't have ran the filter under water but eh
Jan 14, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pT45QLt
Jan 14, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a vacuum cleaner on my PC saves a lot of time and someday if it ever happens  I will get new parts when the vacuum cleaner damages them
Jan 14, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have been doing it that way since the Pentium III days and have yet to clean my PC and plug it back in and it not boot up and work fine.
Jan 14, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Tg8btWj.jpg
Jan 14, 2020 8:04 PM - kenenthk: I like this corsair case just a couple screws and the fronts off
Jan 14, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that's tempting fate Psi lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Dont even have to cable manage it cause half of its empty space
Jan 14, 2020 8:06 PM - kenenthk: But I fucked up the headphone Jack on it
Jan 14, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you ever watched me do it you would probably have a heart attack
Jan 14, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use the upholstery brush to really get in those fans and slots and vents lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you better not kill your 2080 Ti before I get it 
Jan 14, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:09 PM - kenenthk: I'll trade you my 6300 cup for your 2080ti
Jan 14, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I do upgrade in the future I should do like a give away "2080 Ti mostly used to watch porn in 4K" lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wFHcCpB
Jan 14, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lately I have been doing some RPCS3 and that emulator just keeps improving
Jan 14, 2020 8:13 PM - kenenthk: 30fps 4k ps3 update?
Jan 14, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some games work at 30FPS some work at 60 and some are somehow uncapped and play at like 120-300FPS for me lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was trying to play Twisted Metal (PS3 game) and it played the opening video at 24FPS then it got hung up on something after that and was .99 FPS (I think crashed)
Jan 14, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but the 24FPS was full speed... so weird lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but yeah all of it at 4K
Jan 14, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RPCS3 has supported resolution scaling for like 2-3 years now lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it doesn't even require that much horsepower for 4k, since it's basically just upscaling lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Mgs was just unplayable on it
Jan 14, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just not compatible yet, RPCS3's compatibility is still meh
Jan 14, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like 40% or so lol
Jan 14, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, 50% now since I last checked
Jan 14, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like my dating life
Jan 14, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah just over 50% although some of the games they call working are still a bit glitchy
Jan 14, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played Tekken 6 for a bit today was pretty close to perfect
Jan 14, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zedge.net/find/ringtones/diablo%202
Jan 14, 2020 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Like your daughter
Jan 14, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wBzVvtw
Jan 14, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dccby2c
Jan 14, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CHrUJ2L
Jan 14, 2020 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jan 14, 2020 9:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/TXG0QSV.mp4 
Jan 14, 2020 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/m5BVUVh.mp4 
Jan 14, 2020 9:17 PM - DinohScene: you double posting shitposter!
Jan 14, 2020 9:18 PM - DinohScene: 10 warning points for SAK
Jan 14, 2020 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mod abuse 
Jan 14, 2020 9:23 PM - DinohScene: >: D
Jan 14, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gPbCzDZ
Jan 14, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She quit being a lumber jack after that..
Jan 14, 2020 9:26 PM - DinohScene: lucky that chainsaw didn't swung toward her face
Jan 14, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Punish me bby
Jan 14, 2020 9:38 PM - p1ngpong: poopy poop
Jan 14, 2020 9:39 PM - p1ngpong: bioshock on the switch, fun, an xbox 360 game running at 540p <30fps LOL
Jan 14, 2020 9:39 PM - DinohScene: portendo ;o;
Jan 14, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey 
Jan 14, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play it on PC like God intended!!!
Jan 14, 2020 9:42 PM - p1ngpong: I want to play the most expensive and worst version of a decade old game, hhere have £50
Jan 14, 2020 9:43 PM - p1ngpong: yall switchboys mad?
Jan 14, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch XL is on the way...
Jan 14, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Switch 2 could use one of those new fangled 15 watt AMD APUs
Jan 14, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe down clocked under 10 watts
Jan 14, 2020 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Switch 2 carts will look like arcade cabinet carts
Jan 14, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would make more current ports a lot easier lol
Jan 14, 2020 9:56 PM - Flame: p1ng can you play bioshock  on the go tho?
Jan 14, 2020 10:01 PM - Extrasklep: yes laptops are a thing
Jan 14, 2020 10:02 PM - Flame: like a normal human being and not a crack junkie gaming head
Jan 14, 2020 10:03 PM - Flame: when you see some on the train playing with a switch you like okay thats a gamer.
Jan 14, 2020 10:04 PM - Flame: when you see some on the train playing with a laptop you like okay thats a hentai watcher
Jan 14, 2020 10:05 PM - Extrasklep: when you see someone on the train playing with a switch you think okay that's some child abuse victim
Jan 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Extrasklep: like p1ng said
Jan 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Extrasklep: can you fit your switch in your pocket and if you can then can you do it while protecting the controllers and the screen?
Jan 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Extrasklep: 3ds master race
Jan 14, 2020 10:08 PM - Flame: micro GBA master race
Jan 14, 2020 10:08 PM - Flame: play in the office toilet
Jan 14, 2020 10:08 PM - Flame: and no one has any idea
Jan 14, 2020 10:09 PM - Flame: king of the contraband
Jan 14, 2020 10:09 PM - Localhorst86: There is no micro gba
Jan 14, 2020 10:10 PM - Localhorst86: It's called GB micro. Without the A
Jan 14, 2020 10:10 PM - Localhorst86: But I can tuck two of those under my foreskin
Jan 14, 2020 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Psi keeps two knock offs he ordered from China underneath his wife's boob
Jan 14, 2020 10:12 PM - Localhorst86: You mean... Her knockers?
Jan 14, 2020 10:13 PM - Localhorst86: I'll see myself out. I know where the exit is.
Jan 14, 2020 10:13 PM - Flame: Localhorst86 thank you. if you didnt correct me no one would have understood what i mean
Jan 14, 2020 10:15 PM - Localhorst86: You're welcome. I am glad I can make sense of your incoherent ramblings 
Jan 14, 2020 10:16 PM - kenenthk: Dude just called you dumb flame ;O
Jan 14, 2020 10:20 PM - Flame: im kind
Jan 14, 2020 10:22 PM - Flame: i wouldnt send Localhorst86 to the cave mines
Jan 14, 2020 10:29 PM - DinohScene: Yo Psio!
Jan 14, 2020 10:29 PM - kenenthk: True I've been calling you dumb for like 5 years now 
Jan 14, 2020 11:14 PM - Flame: and thats why you have a shitty job ken.... cause you work in the  cave mines ;O;
Jan 14, 2020 11:20 PM - kenenthk: I actually shoot video for porn.gbatemp
Jan 14, 2020 11:33 PM - Flame: when you are making video for porn.gbatemp Akon is building a city
Jan 14, 2020 11:36 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/B0koPiL.jpg
Jan 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Sfv8Buk.mp4
Jan 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/seq3ioc.mp4
Jan 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VlCWleL.mp4
Jan 14, 2020 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi has a new fetish
Jan 15, 2020 1:17 AM - OctoVeemo20: So I've been considering editing my Stardew Valley save since last night because there's a few things I want to change in it playing the Switch version.
Jan 15, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/30zncxwhmra41.jpg
Jan 15, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/scarystorieswithbb/comments/enpyvy/tales_of_a_security_guard_book_is_live_for/
Jan 15, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was considering writing a book too... lol weird
Jan 15, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/aww/comments/eot7oo/this_hits_the_feels/
Jan 15, 2020 2:50 AM - Flame: you guys what seen the most wtf ever
Jan 15, 2020 2:50 AM - Flame: https://i.imgur.com/NzY6TRG.gifv


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 16, 2020)

Jan 15, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aYcEu2C
Jan 15, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zBK3PjL
Jan 15, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9BwhhIT
Jan 15, 2020 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dV8i7DH
Jan 15, 2020 5:39 AM - AdenTheThird: So good this game is so underrated! Witty, polished, and full of challenging missions.
Jan 15, 2020 5:40 AM - AdenTheThird: One of my favorite Zelda games! A classic for sure! They should really remake it sometime...
Jan 15, 2020 5:44 AM - AdenTheThird: Solid emulation, surprisingly powerful CPU, Face Tracking is awesome and needed and loads games fast. Great console, shitty name!
Jan 15, 2020 5:45 AM - AdenTheThird: Screw joy-con drift, but good console overall. Heats up really fast though.
Jan 15, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/galaxy-s20-ultra-to-come-with-a-whopping-16gb-of-ram/?amp=1
Jan 15, 2020 5:47 AM - AdenTheThird: It's okay, but requires loads of expensive amiibo to fully enjoy. Graphics and sound are good. Pretty user-friendly and in faithfully in the style of the classic Mario vs. Donkey Kong games too. Eh.
Jan 15, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15375/ces-2020-sk-hynix-shows-off-64-gb-ddr54800-rdimm
Jan 15, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/science/2020/jan/13/scientists-use-stem-cells-from-frogs-to-build-first-living-robots
Jan 15, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: Why call them robots if they're completely organic? Chimera would be better.
Jan 15, 2020 9:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: robot is the closest thing we have to describe it
Jan 15, 2020 9:50 AM - Veho: Chimera is closer.
Jan 15, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: Molded growth.
Jan 15, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: Grafting.
Jan 15, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: Extreme surgery.
Jan 15, 2020 9:56 AM - Veho: Even the creators say it's not a robot but a new type of organism.
Jan 15, 2020 10:01 AM - Veho: Injection molded frog ass.
Jan 15, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: Really really deformed fetuses.
Jan 15, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: And while I still claim humans are also just pink fleshy inefficient robots, we need to avoid stupid ambiguity.
Jan 15, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: It's unscientific.
Jan 15, 2020 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: chimeras are fictional monsters
Jan 15, 2020 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: we don't yet have a word to describe that thign
Jan 15, 2020 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: thing
Jan 15, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimera_(genetics)
Jan 15, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: Chimeras are a thing that exists.
Jan 15, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chimera_(virus)
Jan 15, 2020 10:56 AM - Veho: I proposed several words to describe the thing. THey are all better than "robot".
Jan 15, 2020 10:57 AM - Veho: We have 100 years of cultural implications of the word "robot" and these things do not fit.
Jan 15, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Animal chimeras are produced by the merger of multiple fertilized eggs." not what is being done here
Jan 15, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: robot doesn't fit, and neither does this
Jan 15, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: but functionally, it is a robot, i think that's what they mean
Jan 15, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: even though it doesn't fit
Jan 15, 2020 2:54 PM - Veho: Functionally it's a microorganism.
Jan 15, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: The fact it's artificially created doesn't mean it's not a bunch of cells working together to perform functions, and it also has a limited but functional metabolism.
Jan 15, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: I would accept "biodroid".
Jan 15, 2020 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Jan 15, 2020 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that works
Jan 15, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Fu2
Jan 15, 2020 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: microorganisms have some sort of purpose... this thing is just twitching muscles
Jan 15, 2020 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not even a robot, it's just a bio-engine
Jan 15, 2020 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least for now
Jan 15, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's on the same level as those toothbrush heads with vibrator motors and button cell batteries attached to them that people like to make
Jan 15, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: Until someone develops a functional payload.
Jan 15, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Fu3
Jan 15, 2020 4:32 PM - DinohScene: Yo Veh! how's the little one?
Jan 15, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: Growing like a weed.
Jan 15, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: A chubby weed.
Jan 15, 2020 4:47 PM - UrbanRhys: WOAH
Jan 15, 2020 4:47 PM - UrbanRhys: bye guys
Jan 15, 2020 4:48 PM - DinohScene: Sweet!
Jan 15, 2020 4:51 PM - Beerus: ohayo mina UwU
Jan 15, 2020 6:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yP8uXeP.mp4
Jan 15, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: Meanwhile, at Psi's workplace: https://i.imgur.com/vy4hxpL.mp4
Jan 15, 2020 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi workplace is the parking lot 
Jan 15, 2020 7:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am the cutest!
Jan 15, 2020 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 15, 2020 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www-foxnews-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.foxnews.com/food-drink/mcdonalds-worker-hand-pants-pictured.amp?amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQCKAE%3D#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.foxnews.com%2Ffood-drink%2Fmcdonalds-worker-hand-pants-pictured
Jan 15, 2020 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: of all the things Google decided to suggest me this article
Jan 15, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: The secret ingredient is ballsack.
Jan 15, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Literally and figuratively tainted food.
Jan 15, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Balls look like Ritz crackers
Jan 15, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: Mine don't but OK.
Jan 15, 2020 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Well how do you know what everyone elses looks like
Jan 15, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: Are you saying Truck Nutz lied to me?
Jan 15, 2020 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken you should probably get that checked
Jan 15, 2020 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't sound healthy
Jan 15, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuOmmIOdPg8
Jan 15, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2:08 PM - Veho: Meanwhile, at Psi's workplace: https://i.imgur.com/vy4hxpL.mp4
Jan 15, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you would be shocked at how accurate that is...
Jan 15, 2020 9:42 PM - kenenthk: No he wouldn't he know you live in Florida
Jan 15, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MRyt4nE
Jan 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P5tvWw6
Jan 15, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uqQEdv1
Jan 15, 2020 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jan 16, 2020 12:20 AM - Flame: i went youtube to get a link to post it here. spend a hour there....
Jan 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Flame: what was i going to post?
Jan 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Flame: oh yes
Jan 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CQoBZ6SaOY
Jan 16, 2020 12:36 AM - kenenthk: Cocaine is bad
Jan 16, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JPm46Qgyn24
Jan 16, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKXMIveMmYE LOL Wiikeys are expensive now? I have like 5 unused ones... lol
Jan 16, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR3.TRC0.A0.H0.Xwiikey.TRS0&_nkw=wiikey&_sacat=0
Jan 16, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one of those fusions too lol with the ribbon cable and SD adapter
Jan 16, 2020 2:24 AM - OctoVeemo20: Man, the tryhard kiddies are out in Splatoon 2 right now I
Jan 16, 2020 2:24 AM - OctoVeemo20: Not to mention that I'm determined to alter my Stardew Valley Nintendo Switch save because the name I gave to my farmer is stupid :V
Jan 16, 2020 2:34 AM - OctoVeemo20: Ah, but it's too bad I have this trash iMac >:U
Jan 16, 2020 4:00 AM - OctoVeemo20: And Stardew Valley Save Editor has no Mac version-


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 17, 2020)

Jan 16, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/terminator-movie-horror-not-scifi-reason/
Jan 16, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/mcdonalds-worker-hand-pants-pictured.amp
Jan 16, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny burger surprise
Jan 16, 2020 10:00 AM - logabe: hi
Jan 16, 2020 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jan 16, 2020 10:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i posted that like 12 hours before you
Jan 16, 2020 10:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: :|
Jan 16, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel-gen7-hit&num=1
Jan 16, 2020 10:41 AM - AsPika2219: This forum is back online after error 521 just few hours ago.
Jan 16, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I know but I wanted to imply Kenny works or eats at that place lol
Jan 16, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: "Terminator is a horror movie" YOU DON'T SAY, WHAT MIND-BLOWING INSIGHT
Jan 16, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: NEXT YOU'LL TELL ME ALIEN IS A HORROR MOVIE TOO
Jan 16, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: PLS NO, THE PARADIGM SHIFTED SO HARD I LANDED ON MY ASS
Jan 16, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I always thought Terminator 1 was the scariest of the movies
Jan 16, 2020 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Yes yes >server migration >instant 521
Jan 16, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.quora.com/Why-are-solid-state-drive-SSD-not-suited-for-archival-purposes
Jan 16, 2020 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Still fu psi
Jan 16, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny your the best friend a guy could ask for 
Jan 16, 2020 11:44 AM - kenenthk: I gotta pee but dont wanna get up
Jan 16, 2020 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Dont judge me I live alone and can piss myself if I choose
Jan 16, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny buy depends
Jan 16, 2020 11:49 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/yQdYHz77FZY
Jan 16, 2020 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Old people can turn a cheap meal into something great
Jan 16, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: Not that guy in particular, but some old people definitely.
Jan 16, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap meals here is like 2 for 4 dollars croissant sandwiches at BK
Jan 16, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon egg and cheese what more could you want lol
Jan 16, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5AP9_0EUm0
Jan 16, 2020 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Bl is going downhill last thing I ate from them tasted like ass
Jan 16, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: Bk
Jan 16, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: Their hashbrowns tasted like gamerzmum burnt old and crusty
Jan 16, 2020 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Though I just learned theirs a bk that's open 24 hours 15 minutes away
Jan 16, 2020 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: just get onion rings
Jan 16, 2020 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: their onion rings are great
Jan 16, 2020 2:57 PM - kenenthk: So is your mums
Jan 16, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: I still haven't had a chance to try that vegetarian whopper thing.
Jan 16, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: Apparently it contains enough estrogen to give me tits.
Jan 16, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: I say bring it on.
Jan 16, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: My ETA for my amazin package keeps changing those slow fucks it took them an entire day to get it here 
Jan 16, 2020 3:40 PM - Veho: AN ENTIRE DAY OH NO
Jan 16, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Quiet I'm just making fun of flame
Jan 16, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: You are flaming Flame?
Jan 16, 2020 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Doesn't everyone?
Jan 16, 2020 4:08 PM - dimaan29: I have a briknutaya WiiU, more precisely, it does not work vWii mode (logo and black screen) after a failed installation of some strange IOS. There is no backup. WiU 5.5.4 EUR. I need system menu files from another serviceable console. Can someone send them to me in a personal account?
Jan 16, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/ask/wiiu-hacking-questions/
Jan 16, 2020 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't ask that here
Jan 16, 2020 4:50 PM - Flame: the legend returns, mod of the shitbox. the king of the shitpost.
Jan 16, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: also ken's mums lover
Jan 16, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: Yes but who isn't?
Jan 16, 2020 5:16 PM - Flame: cyka cyka cyka blyat
Jan 16, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: CCCP
Jan 16, 2020 5:19 PM - kenenthk: I mean good job flame you found someone uglier then gamerzmum
Jan 16, 2020 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Apparently the new thing in my neighborhood is drivers not knocking on doors to let you k ow you're there
Jan 16, 2020 7:46 PM - OctoVeemo20: LMAO another FE rep in Smash what a joke more weeb fighters in Smash N O P E
Jan 16, 2020 8:10 PM - OctoVeemo20: What a WASTE of a choice
Jan 16, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, finally finished the whole MCC on my Xboner (except for ODST), and no overheating at all so that's good
Jan 16, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forgot that Halo 4 was like...a pretty decent game 
Jan 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/SfBoe6k.mp4 
Jan 16, 2020 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn you how dare you make me hungry
Jan 16, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhQZIwrPi6w
Jan 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Ericthegreat: I never play anything from Halo 4 on
Jan 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Ericthegreat: Never played Halo 4 either
Jan 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Ericthegreat: So last was reach I think.
Jan 17, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When it came out I remember thinking it was eh
Jan 17, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But playing it again it's like...oh, yeah that's actually pretty good
Jan 17, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAwdNeLTc3Q
Jan 17, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not as good as 1-3, of course
Jan 17, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or Reach/ODST lol
Jan 17, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember thinking 5 was meh, too, but now I'm not so sure 
Jan 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just waiting for the PC version to be complete lol
Jan 17, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 17, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_J2YcaVqjCQ
Jan 17, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FUQYPfL0Pg
Jan 17, 2020 12:54 AM - shadmehr_2002: hi
Jan 17, 2020 12:56 AM - shadmehr_2002: There is someone to help me???
Jan 17, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqxrJHkzS0I LOL
Jan 17, 2020 1:00 AM - shadmehr_2002: hey.
Jan 17, 2020 1:00 AM - shadmehr_2002: Psionic Roshambo
Jan 17, 2020 1:08 AM - BORTZ: no 
Jan 17, 2020 1:09 AM - shadmehr_2002: you can help me??
Jan 17, 2020 1:09 AM - shadmehr_2002: problem ps4
Jan 17, 2020 1:10 AM - BORTZ: oh yeah??????
Jan 17, 2020 1:10 AM - shadmehr_2002: you can send massege to instagram?
Jan 17, 2020 1:11 AM - shadmehr_2002: or whatsapp
Jan 17, 2020 1:11 AM - BORTZ: no 
Jan 17, 2020 1:11 AM - shadmehr_2002: ok
Jan 17, 2020 1:12 AM - shadmehr_2002: I have a very big problem with PS4
Jan 17, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: tom what about halo wars
Jan 17, 2020 1:13 AM - shadmehr_2002: ps4 pro
Jan 17, 2020 1:13 AM - shadmehr_2002: It was two years ago
Jan 17, 2020 1:13 AM - BORTZ: oh wait i didnt know it was a pro
Jan 17, 2020 1:15 AM - shadmehr_2002: ps4 jailbreak 5.05
Jan 17, 2020 1:15 AM - shadmehr_2002: and
Jan 17, 2020 1:16 AM - shadmehr_2002: update Automatic
Jan 17, 2020 1:17 AM - shadmehr_2002: and
Jan 17, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF8_-iWhF50
Jan 17, 2020 1:17 AM - shadmehr_2002: My problem started from there
Jan 17, 2020 1:18 AM - shadmehr_2002: i can send video or photo to instagram or whatsapp or telegram
Jan 17, 2020 1:19 AM - shadmehr_2002: instagram: shadmehr_2002
Jan 17, 2020 1:20 AM - shadmehr_2002: telegram and whatsapp: +98 09214391770
Jan 17, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKyFt13hZx4
Jan 17, 2020 1:21 AM - BORTZ: still no 
Jan 17, 2020 1:21 AM - OctoVeemo20: WHY EVEN WASTE A SLOT FOR ANOTHER FE REP LMAO
Jan 17, 2020 1:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz has returned. 
Jan 17, 2020 2:01 AM - Lilith Valentine: What about now?
Jan 17, 2020 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He gone now 
Jan 17, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: tom what about halo wars < I never liked the Halo Wars games. They're just meh RTS games that were super simplified for consoles
Jan 17, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If Halo wasn't in the title, they probably would've been rated pretty poorly
Jan 17, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear the story in them is actually good though, apparently


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 18, 2020)

Jan 17, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Chief is just Duke Nukem in disguise....
Jan 17, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://godmode.keenspot.com/d/20070924.html
Jan 17, 2020 6:07 AM - kenenthk: Nah master chief is solid snake aka erect cock
Jan 17, 2020 7:29 AM - kenenthk: I can now enjoy impossible whoppers at 2am if I choose so
Jan 17, 2020 7:42 AM - kenenthk: http://smarturl.it/MTBMB it better not be shit
Jan 17, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The impossible Whoppers will give you moobs lol
Jan 17, 2020 8:32 AM - kenenthk: I have those already
Jan 17, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15412/nvidia-cuts-price-of-geforce-rtx-2060-to-299
Jan 17, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol y I doubt it
Jan 17, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Y is a glitch lol still doubt you have moobs
Jan 17, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2060 for 299 is a good price
Jan 17, 2020 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Its really getting hard to listen to eminem anymore new albums just eh
Jan 17, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: His old stuff was better
Jan 17, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I think rap had sort of ran its course it won't go away completely but it's less popular than like what ever little girls listen too now lol
Jan 17, 2020 8:53 AM - kenenthk: All music sounds better when the artists on drugs
Jan 17, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like rock and roll it will always be around but not like it used to be
Jan 17, 2020 8:54 AM - Localhorst86: Rebecca Black best Rapper. Change my mind
Jan 17, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you may be right
Jan 17, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: But you can just tell he's trying to sound like old him but sucking
Jan 17, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that mble rapper guy was number one right now lol
Jan 17, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: And is beard is weird
Jan 17, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mumble even
Jan 17, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Even out my testicles
Jan 17, 2020 8:55 AM - Localhorst86: which of thos gazillions of mumble rappers?
Jan 17, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Ones always sagging
Jan 17, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk who is that Mumble rapper guy?
Jan 17, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hillary Duff?
Jan 17, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Anyone of them with an abbreviated name
Jan 17, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DJ Jazzy Jeff?
Jan 17, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy with all the weird tattoos on his face "Place balls here"
Jan 17, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Snitch 69
Jan 17, 2020 8:58 AM - Localhorst86: SELECT * FROM mumble_rappers WHERE Name LIKE 'lil*'
Jan 17, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 17, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: That was a nice piss
Jan 17, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: 30 second long pisses are nice
Jan 17, 2020 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shizzle swizzle
Jan 17, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/01/pastrami-reuben-sub-returns-to-firehouse-subs-2020.html
Jan 17, 2020 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Too much singing in this album
Jan 17, 2020 9:02 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/5PpQ0HeXiL4 tho this song does remind me of my relationship ok ship with gamerzmum
Jan 17, 2020 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Memen is getting old his dentures getting cold time to get in the dirt and stop the hurt
Jan 17, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad raps I can do lol
Jan 17, 2020 9:03 AM - kenenthk: Ikr I can finally jerk off to his daughter's photos
Jan 17, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 17, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 3 hours I get to go home lol
Jan 17, 2020 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Though she's like 4 years younger then me and we have the same birthday it could've been magical 
Jan 17, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Biologically speaking that's about the right age
Jan 17, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Women tend to live longer and mature sooner
Jan 17, 2020 9:06 AM - kenenthk: I must stalk and kill hailey's current boyfriend
Jan 17, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: I shall call every airport until I have a lead on a location
Jan 17, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I say tend because nothing is 100% lol work with a 38 year old woman right now with the mentality of a 12 year old with Downs syndrome
Jan 17, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk just look it up on spokeo.com lol
Jan 17, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: I want your daughters hand in marriage or I'll leak your number marshall
Jan 17, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dear Stan I'm sorry I didn't get back to you sooner
Jan 17, 2020 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Celebratie daughters are probably shitty to date
Jan 17, 2020 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Paris jackson would be awful
Jan 17, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spoiled entitled and probably ignorant as hell?
Jan 17, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean maybe not but high probability of it
Jan 17, 2020 9:13 AM - kenenthk: Come here sophie simmons
Jan 17, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If her tongue was as long as his....
Jan 17, 2020 9:21 AM - kenenthk: His dick?
Jan 17, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no fool gene Simmons is known for his long tongue lol
Jan 17, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/KPRRK9D
Jan 17, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/0qaPkXE
Jan 17, 2020 10:35 AM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/man-hijacks-airport-monitor-to-play-ps4-game-1841052152
Jan 17, 2020 10:35 AM - kenenthk: I bet you know his tounge well
Jan 17, 2020 10:37 AM - kenenthk: My pill pack came in the mail now I can doze off with zanies and valiumes
Jan 17, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/CnRWi4J
Jan 17, 2020 10:48 AM - kenenthk: https://ew.com/celebrity/stars-we-lost-2020-celebrity-deaths/
Jan 17, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Theirs a city called dickshooter
Jan 17, 2020 2:06 PM - Veho: In a state called "I da ho". And I da pimp, hurr hurr hurr.
Jan 17, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: I'll pimp you
Jan 17, 2020 3:01 PM - Veho: I'll pump you.
Jan 17, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ILxzs5T
Jan 17, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you know these guys? lol
Jan 17, 2020 3:03 PM - kenenthk: I'm his pimp of course he does
Jan 17, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: cyka blyat
Jan 17, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: I know them biblically.
Jan 17, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Demi Lovato's singing the national anthem at the superbowl lol
Jan 17, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: And the question everyone is asking is "how high can she go?"
Jan 17, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: DRUGS
Jan 17, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 17, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully we see a live OD on tv that'll make it worth watching
Jan 17, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: On this episode of LAPD
Jan 17, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda want the rest of what ever that song is...
Jan 17, 2020 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Then again the superbowls in Florida so everyone will just go on about their day
Jan 17, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk come to Florida then you too can hang from lamp posts shitting on cars or having sex with trees while proclaiming your Thor...
Jan 17, 2020 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Let's do hope she's on a 10 foot pedestal so every can say she's high
Jan 17, 2020 3:17 PM - kenenthk: If I come to Florida I'll be calling you stepdad for the rest of your life psi
Jan 17, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol if that ever happened the rest of my life would be like 1 week 
Jan 17, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2gYRvs2
Jan 17, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xuwY6y5
Jan 17, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/J3k54wDsjP4
Jan 17, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new ringtone and alarm lol
Jan 17, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2tch4J_pP9o
Jan 17, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like DJ Blyatman
Jan 17, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1s6xRwf.jpg
Jan 17, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered an Everdrive 64 v2.5
Jan 17, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP money ;O;
Jan 17, 2020 4:22 PM - Localhorst86: Why not the 3.0?
Jan 17, 2020 4:23 PM - Localhorst86: No, wait. Why not the X7
Jan 17, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it's $180, which at that point is silly
Jan 17, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vs $120 lol
Jan 17, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think a RTC and not having to push a button for saves is worth the extra $60
Jan 17, 2020 4:46 PM - Veho: OMG you have to push a button to save the game, you total pleb  ;O;
Jan 17, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: I remember back when the first DS Lite Slot2 cards were coming out, when people would spend extra money or buy completely new cards just so that they would fit flush with the console and not stick out 1/24th of an inch.
Jan 17, 2020 4:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FfeeUPr.jpg
Jan 17, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1/24th an inch????
Jan 17, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking disgusting
Jan 17, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just puked in my mouth a little
Jan 17, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: I also do that when I look at psis links
Jan 17, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: Do you always puke when you see a 1/24th incher?
Jan 17, 2020 5:08 PM - kenenthk: Stop trying to wake up people's Bisexual side Veho
Jan 17, 2020 5:22 PM - Duo8: a
Jan 17, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JKuiF1K.jpg
Jan 17, 2020 5:25 PM - kenenthk: We sure like to say fuck and talk about dicks alot here
Jan 17, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No ken, that's just you
Jan 17, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Well dick you
Jan 17, 2020 5:32 PM - T-hug: How do ken
Jan 17, 2020 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Tom's being mean to me again T-Hug he needs new mice to review
Jan 17, 2020 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug is hiding from chat 
Jan 17, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: What does Tom do with all those mice?
Jan 17, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Play jump rope
Jan 17, 2020 6:10 PM - kenenthk: I hear corsair has a new mouse coming 
Jan 17, 2020 6:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Onn-Wireless-Mouse-Teal/637719692?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=4475&adid=22222222228289011388&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=347144021197&wl4=aud-430887228898la-737493483556&wl5=1017588&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=637719692&veh=sem&gclid=Cj0KCQiA04XxBRD5ARIsAGFygj8XatguQxeA3ll_M8085tOzWGYJ2gUUb3xIXLDCL_oVAJUOl3SNXSQaAkqvEALw_wcB This looks hit
Jan 17, 2020 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Damn keyboard 
Jan 17, 2020 6:15 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/4qq5SuM.jpg I can't tell if this looks cool or looks like shit
Jan 17, 2020 6:58 PM - rrdein: Has anyone here upgraded their Switch w/ Atmosphere to a larger SD card?
Jan 17, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you're not using emunand, should be as simple as drag and drop from one SD card to the other
Jan 17, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8wIITJR
Jan 17, 2020 8:09 PM - kenenthk: What a waste of a good working gamecube controller
Jan 17, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: seriously asus? voice controlled bios? https://www.dropbox.com/s/ce2wb0p2lvjiciu/20200117_215114.jpg?dl=0
Jan 17, 2020 8:58 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/rH2M0RJ7fsg
Jan 17, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even know why one would need a voice controlled BIOS....
Jan 17, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That seems like a waste of time.
Jan 17, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rather than doing that, how about more information in the BIOS on each setting.... Like a lot more information....
Jan 17, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Memory on this Ryzen system is so damn complicated there is like 32 settings and I only recognize like 3 of them... I had to google the rest and in the end just went with the profile setting then OCed it a bit...
Jan 17, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XMP
Jan 17, 2020 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Jan 17, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jan 17, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why so serious 
Jan 17, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/j5Q1wBq
Jan 17, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Ag7kXL1.jpg
Jan 17, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VcLwFZh
Jan 17, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XLBRNfo
Jan 17, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b5JCfRt
Jan 18, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YTeasbvJ2E
Jan 18, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB-7_1FVd1U
Jan 18, 2020 1:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, don't buy bad hand held systems 
Jan 18, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS Amazon's support has gotten pretty bad lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought my wife an Echo show 5 as a christmas present, and sometime in the last couple days the screen got fucked
Jan 18, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably from the power outages lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the support guy is just like "DID YOU TRY TURNING IT OFF AND ON"
Jan 18, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "As I said, the screen doesn't display, voice and shit works"
Jan 18, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "TRY TELLING ALEXA TO TURN THE SCREEN ON"
Jan 18, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that didn't do anything, because the screen is fucked
Jan 18, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "TRY A FACTORY RESET"
Jan 18, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like c'mon, just give me the damn replacement already lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Last time I had to replace something you just chose a fucking reason on their returns page and that was it
Jan 18, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now they're forcing me to talk to chat
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you try turning it on sexually? lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Vidhya: As you have tried all the basic troubleshooting steps still the issue persists. Vidhya: In this case let me check the possible options for you"
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: JUST LET ME REPLACE THE FUCKING THING FFS
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still within the 30 fucking days
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Come on baby show your pixels...." lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS Amazon 
Jan 18, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally been in this chat for like 30 minutes
Jan 18, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird when my TV came broken I spent like maybe 10 minutes in an online chat
Jan 18, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It could be because it's an Amazon device, not a third party device
Jan 18, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I took some pictures right away and emailed those and they emailed me back a shipping code
Jan 18, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But like, c'mon
Jan 18, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I couldn't even email them lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think that would be covered even faster lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My choices were phone call or live chat
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was literally it
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did live chat you went phone?
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No I'm doing live chat lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck phone lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it a fire tablet?
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This guy types fucking slow as fuck, too lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Echo show
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: what even is that? lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Introducing-Echo-Show-Compact-Charcoal/dp/B07HZLHPKP < One of these thigns
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically a shit tablet that's not portable 
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So your saying it's a shit show... lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda like a super fancy alarm clock I guess
Jan 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can watch some videos on it and such
Jan 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wake up to porn.... lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Listen to music, set alarms, etc etc
Jan 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly you can use it for video chats and stuff, but we never got that working lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Alexa play Pornhub at 5:30 AM" lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how that would work... I mean I use different stuff to wake up too lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not quite sure why my wife wanted it, TBH, since we have an Echo in there already lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A regular echo thing
Jan 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which does like most of that lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is using it to spy on you or record sexy time tapes lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's in the baby room 
Jan 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol oh
Jan 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We have a mattress in there for when babby wakes up in the middle of the night so one of us can just lay down with her
Jan 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, don't flirt with alexa 
Jan 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She doesn't even use it for videos or anything, since we have the iMac in there for that
Jan 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not a real person inside the box
Jan 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's just like...a fancy gadget I wasted $50 on 
Jan 18, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's cool, beats the hell out of the funny paper my mom put over my crib
Jan 18, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking finally, setting up a replacement 
Jan 18, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I did like the colors...
Jan 18, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She would put different ones up each week on the side of my crib
Jan 18, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Over 30 minutes for just a simple replacement ffs
Jan 18, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, we have the Echo Show slideshow different images and such which is nice I guess
Jan 18, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom now you must print out the shipping label and go to FedEx or what ever lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure the slide show is slow.
Jan 18, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They might let me setup a pickup, depending on which carrier they use lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: baby brain still on the slow side... tends to wander lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even better if it's USPS since it's free lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah free is best. lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, it's UPS lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Vidhya: I'll take care of all the things on behalf of you"
Jan 18, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, take it easy Vidhya
Jan 18, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect she might be from India lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What makes you think that??
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: although I think they do employ people at home?
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Devin did at home stuff IIRC lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For Amazon
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember a few years back I was looking into it and even got so far as to do some tests or something
Jan 18, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Vidhya: Thank you so much for your valuable time spending with me Tom "
Jan 18, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS lady, I GOT A WIFE
Jan 18, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol she wants rich American....
Jan 18, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Better off talking to you then ;O;
Jan 18, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 years then divorce then she gets half of everything lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mail order brides are weird lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking into X570 chipsets.... they all have fans 
Jan 18, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you'll have to mod a board if you want fanless
Jan 18, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which somebody actually did IIRC
Jan 18, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Recently
Jan 18, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought we got away from mobo fans back in the nForce 4 days lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My gripe is they could at least use standard fans....
Jan 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that there is a fan, my issue is what do I do when it dies lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only boards that don't require a mod are the ones that are liquid cooled lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1000 dollar mobo... would pair nicely with 2080 Ti lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://wccftech.com/derruehrer-a-pc-modder-removes-the-x570s-chipset-fan-replaces-with-a-custom-heatsink/ <
Jan 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah not that expensive lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $600 or something ;O;
Jan 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Jan 18, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, just design your own heatsink and bam, there you go ;O;
Jan 18, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That fanless mod is cool hmm could then add a normal fan?
Jan 18, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just glue another CPU heatsink on lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, yeah
Jan 18, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although it seems it doesn't even need the fucking fan lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they can run hot under unusual conditions like RAIDed M.2 drives or something and a big file transfer?
Jan 18, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what that chip runs or does...
Jan 18, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's supposed to eat up like almost 15w or something when under heavy PCIe load
Jan 18, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm still seems odd to actively cool 15W
Jan 18, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The chip manages all the PCIe on the mobo
Jan 18, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: that small heat pipe is probably plenty
Jan 18, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently so, since he was getting pretty low temps vs having a shitty fan lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: those fans are and always have been crap lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I avoid them like the plague
Jan 18, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I owned one mobo with one of those and it didn't die but I replaced it when it was pretty loud... sounded like it was grinding or something
Jan 18, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very disturbing lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well to be fair, we've come a long way in the 15ish years since we last needed chipset fans lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe....
Jan 18, 2020 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most x570 chipset fans run real quiet and slow AFAIK
Jan 18, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With those 4000's coming I want faster RAM a new mobo and CPU... lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GPU gets to stay lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect the only need upgrade I'll do to my current rig for the next few years will be that RTX 3070 lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that'll be just fine for another 3-4 years or however long I wait for the next upgrade lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I realized that, if the RTX 3070 releases in June or July or whatever as expected, I'll have had my GTX 1070 for 4 years
Jan 18, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a pretty good lifespan for a GPU that's still able to play modern games at max settings on 1080p 
Jan 18, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: oh yeah even my 980 was fine for games to be honest lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not at 4K of course.
Jan 18, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 970 I put in my living room PC is starting to show it's age, but it's still getting a decent 60FPS in most games at like high-ish/medium high settings
Jan 18, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And is working just fine with VR stuff, which is even more impressive 
Jan 18, 2020 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I definitely expected the more graphically intense VR stuff to be unplayable as fuck, but it's going along just fine somehow lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect to use my 2080 Ti for a long ass time unless there is some leap in tech that makes it obsolete
Jan 18, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you get the 3070 you can upgrade the 970 to a 1070 
Jan 18, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was a nice like 30% faster?
Jan 18, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Much more than that IIRC
Jan 18, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 10 series was a pretty big leap in performance, architecturally
Jan 18, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like 45-50%
Jan 18, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-970-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1070/2577vs3609 <
Jan 18, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It performs basically the same as a GTX 980 Ti
Jan 18, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1070/3439vs3609 <
Jan 18, 2020 2:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like, insane lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the 980 TI came out juts a year before the 1070 for like $650 or $700 or whatever
Jan 18, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then in comes the 1070, same performance, for $400


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 19, 2020)

Jan 18, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Itdo be
Jan 18, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It do be like that lol
Jan 18, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to buy at the top end so I can skip a gen or two
Jan 18, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if it's cheaper to do it that way but it is fun
Jan 18, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would need some charts to figure out if buying like 70s every gen or 80s every other gen is cheaper?
Jan 18, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I feel like tech is gonna slow a bit soon so cards may last longer
Jan 18, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5nm has to be pushing the limits so that's a thing lol
Jan 18, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-ryzen9-3950x&num=9
Jan 18, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Intel needs some new chips especially when the 4000s hit it's gonna get real ugly
Jan 18, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/01/taco-bell-adds-7-dollar-deluxe-box.html
Jan 18, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Ua6Ba1J
Jan 18, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/B58WUO_wOi0
Jan 18, 2020 9:30 AM - kenenthk: Nerds
Jan 18, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jan 18, 2020 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jan 18, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your too kind lol
Jan 18, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: If I was any nicer I'd be considered a prick
Jan 18, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 18, 2020 12:52 PM - kenenthk: The amount of scams on Facebook is getting out of control all I see is test our product for free! Just buy it on Amazon and we'll refund you on PayPal
Jan 18, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The amount of scams is too damn high!!!
Jan 18, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Your daughters a scam
Jan 18, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Holy hell Betty whites 98 today
Jan 18, 2020 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Well yesterday anyway
Jan 18, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctHYsLI4HFc
Jan 18, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny Betty White is out of your league  lol
Jan 18, 2020 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter isnt
Jan 18, 2020 1:45 PM - kenenthk: https://m.timesofindia.com/life-style/health-fitness/fitness/want-to-lose-belly-fat-this-is-how-long-you-should-hold-your-plank/articleshow/67657861.cms
Jan 18, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: What if the announcer dude in the new dbz game tells us to buy dlc to finish the game
Jan 18, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hack it
Jan 18, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All DLC is free on hacked or emulated systems lol
Jan 18, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: I hope someone mods the game this way just for the luls
Jan 18, 2020 4:56 PM - Rabbit: a
Jan 18, 2020 6:02 PM - Louis130704YT: hey
Jan 18, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Fuck this dhit DNA game
Jan 18, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Dbz
Jan 18, 2020 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Yet in still playing it
Jan 19, 2020 1:57 AM - MarcusCarter: So this happened: https://imgur.com/a/zjyJkfw
Jan 19, 2020 1:58 AM - MarcusCarter: I guess the world is full of asshats like this person.
Jan 19, 2020 2:00 AM - kenenthk: I'm the only asshat this world needs
Jan 19, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is assimus supreme
Jan 19, 2020 2:43 AM - kenenthk: Dbz game is pretty good you wanna turn it off but you get addicted to it like psis daughter
Jan 19, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Post imgur stuff I'm running low on material to creep out my friends
Jan 19, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ok
Jan 19, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/SpmEGbm
Jan 19, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/JU4akLw
Jan 19, 2020 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Must be too horrible for imgur cause can't find page
Jan 19, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/36ATTRX good luck sleeping....lol
Jan 19, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ivoBJ3T_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 19, 2020 3:35 AM - Stealphie: Hello
Jan 19, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello hello 
Jan 19, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/T8ar46q_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 19, 2020 3:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 19, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/4XZYmYB
Jan 19, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sanic hey there 
Jan 19, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/39lFA0S
Jan 19, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of cocaine
Jan 19, 2020 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/pXgz8Vc


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 20, 2020)

Jan 19, 2020 4:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't have Cocaine 
Jan 19, 2020 4:08 AM - kenenthk: SAK would come around when you say cocaine
Jan 19, 2020 4:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Looks like bloodstained ritual of the night got another patch for switch. Version 1.04 
Jan 19, 2020 4:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also, still no indivisable switch release date yet. 
Jan 19, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Yup, cocaine
Jan 19, 2020 6:31 AM - Ericthegreat: Did they add co op?
Jan 19, 2020 6:32 AM - Ericthegreat: Seems no but "zangetsu" release soon
Jan 19, 2020 6:36 AM - amonte2: hm
Jan 19, 2020 6:37 AM - amonte2: bruh
Jan 19, 2020 6:49 AM - Lilith Valentine: 何 the fuck?
Jan 19, 2020 6:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, only admins are red 
Jan 19, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NooooOooOOO!!!
Jan 19, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6euFHOc_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 19, 2020 9:24 AM - James_: big bored
Jan 19, 2020 9:42 AM - Flame: why is that you are bored James? you just woke up
Jan 19, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: James don't you mean you're board? 
Jan 19, 2020 10:00 AM - Ericthegreat: Weird I thought Costello made one of his rare shoutbox appearances.
Jan 19, 2020 10:05 AM - DinohScene: Hi!
Jan 19, 2020 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Shit
Jan 19, 2020 10:53 AM - shado9573: yo
Jan 19, 2020 10:53 AM - shado9573: is nintendo switch lite jailbroken or no?
Jan 19, 2020 11:05 AM - Ryccardo: SoooN
Jan 19, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jail break will be called Soap Dropper exploit
Jan 19, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will involve putting things in the cart slot....
Jan 19, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Forcibly
Jan 19, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch Teams exploit will be next
Jan 19, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cart data being saved to the cart I wonder if that could be exploited the return values being subverted
Jan 19, 2020 11:50 AM - Flame: Psionic what the fuck you talking about
Jan 19, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame Switch hacking  lol
Jan 19, 2020 11:52 AM - Flame: yeah but its gibberish
Jan 19, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 19, 2020 11:58 AM - kenenthk: Psi recently purchased some cocaine from SAK
Jan 19, 2020 12:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/ah-shit-scoob-here-we-go-again-with-dragon-ball-z-mods/
Jan 19, 2020 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think its "aw shucks scoob"
Jan 19, 2020 12:43 PM - kenenthk: That's kinda the pun behind it
Jan 19, 2020 12:56 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Vd5YgpEqUYY
Jan 19, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fq_d2GVSgGw
Jan 19, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: just doesn't sound right
Jan 19, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: scooby never swears
Jan 19, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: shaggy*
Jan 19, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: scooby too for that matter
Jan 19, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: But cj does and thats the entire pun behind it
Jan 19, 2020 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Plus we all know that shaggy fucks velma
Jan 19, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/entry/new-pc-build-log.16645/
Jan 19, 2020 4:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: who's cj
Jan 19, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoYGKrkNWLg
Jan 19, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zpRYOyZ.jpg
Jan 19, 2020 5:46 PM - kenenthk: I'm a nice guy
Jan 19, 2020 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: riiight
Jan 19, 2020 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Jan 19, 2020 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Jan 19, 2020 7:15 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck wanted to eat steak during the game and my dumb ass forgot to take it out the freezer last night
Jan 19, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: Oh just stick it in the microwave like the fucking animal that you are.
Jan 19, 2020 7:27 PM - kenenthk: I'll stick you in the microwave
Jan 19, 2020 7:31 PM - kenenthk: I can make a microwave fit like a helmit
Jan 19, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oxJ_unclsO4?t=4
Jan 19, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Are you going to the superbowl psi
Jan 19, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNqEZlZrcCU
Jan 19, 2020 8:33 PM - peteruk: Not sure if anyone's here who can answer a very quick Vita question (please)... Is an original Vita game cartridge needed to hack the Vita ? (yes or no) TIA
Jan 19, 2020 8:38 PM - DinohScene: Nope
Jan 19, 2020 8:38 PM - DinohScene: Not needed
Jan 19, 2020 8:42 PM - peteruk: That's brilliant, thank you very much for your help 
Jan 19, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Game cartridge, no, memory card yes
Jan 19, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you have an OLED vita
Jan 19, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a Slim, then you don't need a memory card
Jan 19, 2020 8:44 PM - peteruk: Yes I have a phat one  an OLED and have a VITA memory card (got one of those sd adaptors too), just was unsure on the original game - thanks to you also Tom - off out to work now, have a good evening
Jan 19, 2020 9:16 PM - kenenthk: My ex was a phat one
Jan 19, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xb4f5ZB.jpg
Jan 19, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken get yourself a sous vide cooker and you can shove frozen steaks right in
Jan 19, 2020 9:41 PM - Veho: And they'll be perfectly done in just under three days!
Jan 19, 2020 9:44 PM - kenenthk: I dont enjoy shoving steaks in that's not my thing
Jan 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Veho: https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/comments/eqjqa2/water_cooled_computer_from_a_bourbon_barrel/
Jan 19, 2020 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Well is it cooled with Bourbon
Jan 19, 2020 9:54 PM - Veho: No.
Jan 19, 2020 9:54 PM - kenenthk: Why there's water in Bourbon
Jan 19, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: your loss ken
Jan 19, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: about 1:30-2 hrs
Jan 19, 2020 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Looks like Kansas city going to superbowl
Jan 20, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boooo I wanted the titans to win lol
Jan 20, 2020 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi now my brotherins are going to leave Florida all juiced up
Jan 20, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 20, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Packers are  getting packed....
Jan 20, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they are on the board now lol
Jan 20, 2020 1:55 AM - kenenthk: I cant imagine how packed Miami stadium is going to be
Jan 20, 2020 1:55 AM - kenenthk: All those Florida men are gonna be drunk and stupid
Jan 20, 2020 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Last time chiefs were in superbowl was when psi last had a happy family
Jan 20, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 20, 2020 2:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-kind-of-role-playing-games-do-you-like-and-how-do-you-play-them.556640/ 
Jan 20, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny 49ers are gonna go team style on your ass lol
Jan 20, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man will fight you and masturbate at the same time  lol
Jan 20, 2020 3:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: EW! 
Jan 20, 2020 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Dont tell me SAKs plans psi I wouldn't wish that on my last employment site


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 21, 2020)

Jan 20, 2020 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 20, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ez katka
Jan 20, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/18/world/asia/china-virus-wuhan-coronavirus.html
Jan 20, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always start in China best way to win at Plague Inc
Jan 20, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/1/19/21072849/halo-combat-evolved-anniversary-pc-beta-test-dates-release-dates
Jan 20, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/amp/news/intel-releases-ospray-20-ray-tracing-engine
Jan 20, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/70053/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-3070-leaked-specs-up-20gb-gddr6-ram/amp.html
Jan 20, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/ap-top-news/2020/01/20/heating-pipe-bursts-in-russian-hotel-boiling-water-kills-5
Jan 20, 2020 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: what a shitty way to die
Jan 20, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: boiled alive
Jan 20, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circular_polarization
Jan 20, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah that's way sad
Jan 20, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like the worst way to die I would think.... Like being burned alive and drowning at the same time
Jan 20, 2020 12:22 PM - babycomingsh: Is it The kernel panic’s shut down have the same effect or same consequences to PS4 hardware as same as unplugging AC adapter when PS4 is turned on???
Jan 20, 2020 2:55 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 20, 2020 2:57 PM - kenenthk: https://hutchpost.com/posts/5e221a417d7daa72b30eb321
Jan 20, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2ws5lg7
Jan 20, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=wizard+of+oz&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS883&oq=Wizard+of+oz&aqs=chrome.0.0l8.4264j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Jan 20, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Click on the ruby red slippers lol
Jan 20, 2020 3:18 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter made me slippery
Jan 20, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got dolby digital live encoding to nvidia hdmi out working so i can get 5.1 in my games
Jan 20, 2020 3:31 PM - kenenthk: What ground breaking news
Jan 20, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, USPS delivered some Amazon shit today, despite being MLK, but didn't deliver my Everdrive 64 even though it's at the same post office 
Jan 20, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: If you call and complain they'll just make you wait longer
Jan 20, 2020 4:45 PM - Flame: biased ken. when i said that about my package. you said i should just wait.
Jan 20, 2020 4:45 PM - Flame: but when tom says it, you give info and advice.
Jan 20, 2020 4:46 PM - Flame: 
Jan 20, 2020 4:54 PM - kenenthk: I study gamefreak on how to live life
Jan 20, 2020 4:56 PM - kenenthk: You kids need to talk to psi about your packages tho cause he always has to wait like a month cause he's a Ali Express whore
Jan 20, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: The cheaper price makes up for the "allow 50-100 work days for delivery" shipping.
Jan 20, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: I mean depending on what it is I'd rather spend retail naep to get it sooner
Jan 20, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Unless it's something cheap as shit and dont really need it then I dont mind the wait
Jan 20, 2020 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Msrp*
Jan 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: Yeah I buy locally when I want stuff like warranty.
Jan 20, 2020 7:08 PM - kenenthk: Meanwhile in Japan https://youtu.be/L5SDdg0h22M
Jan 20, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kgXfBNE.mp4
Jan 20, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Fuck that dba game its shit
Jan 20, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: dbz
Jan 20, 2020 8:24 PM - maybe213: jeez i got this annoying problem
Jan 20, 2020 8:44 PM - kenenthk: I got one also my ex wont talk to me anymore
Jan 20, 2020 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a problem
Jan 20, 2020 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: better off not talking to her anyway
Jan 20, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: You're a problem
Jan 20, 2020 9:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/70053/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-3070-leaked-specs-up-20gb-gddr6-ram/index.html
Jan 20, 2020 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck off ken
Jan 20, 2020 10:54 PM - kenenthk: I already fucked off
Jan 20, 2020 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: good
Jan 20, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: keep at it
Jan 20, 2020 11:13 PM - kenenthk: uremum helped me do it
Jan 21, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEJVOH6Pxkg
Jan 21, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho they needed to cut to a clip of Marty McFly's kids disappearing from a picture (Back to the Future) lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v62QkD_q1bs LOL
Jan 21, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliexpress is good for cheap stuff I don't plan to keep a long time
Jan 21, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my PC components it's all from newegg or Amazon
Jan 21, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a cheap tablet or game related thing, Aliexpress here I come lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HzHz3YA
Jan 21, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny... https://i.imgur.com/nESJkVj.jpg
Jan 21, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OM20Tax.jpg
Jan 21, 2020 1:50 AM - kenenthk: This dba games like the easiest game to play except when two of them dogpile and attempt to assrape you
Jan 21, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h4NUeOA
Jan 21, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AHfs4ta.jpg
Jan 21, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JUPCPQw


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 22, 2020)

Jan 21, 2020 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, don't kill kenny 
Jan 21, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vC8HsaP
Jan 21, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZtJ4usO
Jan 21, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/01/20/2217227/huge-ps5-leak-spills-a-bunch-of-info-on-sonys-reveal-event
Jan 21, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52F7egAL9Vg
Jan 21, 2020 7:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So, the imaginary February 29 happens this year. 
Jan 21, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TpGtrhpDuI
Jan 21, 2020 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Your life is imaginart
Jan 21, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://winaero.com/blog/disable-caps-lock-key-windows-10/
Jan 21, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked and I love it lol
Jan 21, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Fucking 10 degrees out and my hands were working like Michael j fox
Jan 21, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 21, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should make all those hand jobs easier 
Jan 21, 2020 10:39 AM - kenenthk: Apparently mcdinalds doesn't know what a mcvriddle is cause they have me a biscuit
Jan 21, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: I don't know what a mcvriddle  is.
Jan 21, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: MCV riddle.
Jan 21, 2020 10:47 AM - kenenthk: It's when you run over an employee when they cant get a correct order
Jan 21, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iXUwfNa.jpg
Jan 21, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's The Count trying to order a McGriddle lol
Jan 21, 2020 10:51 AM - kenenthk: Sure let me count your inches one two...
Jan 21, 2020 10:52 AM - kenenthk: That's all I can get up to 
Jan 21, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's two inches in your mouth ah ah!
Jan 21, 2020 10:52 AM - kenenthk: What is this exphalloween size candy?
Jan 21, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WDj3V0T.jpg
Jan 21, 2020 10:54 AM - kenenthk: At least it's not McDonalds quality doughnuts
Jan 21, 2020 10:55 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like I woke up my neighborhood again cause all I hear is loud banging
Jan 21, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: check your moms room lol
Jan 21, 2020 11:02 AM - kenenthk: She says you couldnt fit it in
Jan 21, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: Which it isnt that hard to seduce my mother just say you have money that's how we were all born
Jan 21, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lo
Jan 21, 2020 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Then again who has money on this site besides Costello  let's all ad block no more server issues
Jan 21, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ads I remember those lol
Jan 21, 2020 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Stop breaking Costello's pocket you dick 
Jan 21, 2020 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The interstitial ads drove me too it...
Jan 21, 2020 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can take the popups the pop unders the side bars the banners but fuck with the text is too much lol
Jan 21, 2020 11:08 AM - kenenthk: The intersexual? Is that a new LGBT thing they need the entire alphabet now
Jan 21, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you wouldn't know what intersexual was... lol
Jan 21, 2020 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Your mom would
Jan 21, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=intersexual&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS885&oq=intersexual&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
Jan 21, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 21, 2020 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Uremum could identify with the entire alphabet
Jan 21, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 21, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: I just enjoy being sekSH(əw)əl
Jan 21, 2020 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Apparently I've been pronouncing sexual wrong this entire time
Jan 21, 2020 11:19 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cbr.com/dragon-ball-z-kakarot-reveals-what-chi-chi-does-when-gokus-away/tldr/8 lul
Jan 21, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Krillin was pounding her tuna
Jan 21, 2020 11:22 AM - kenenthk: He's too busy getting killed every minute and he's married to android 17
Jan 21, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5H1UJWi7Ow
Jan 21, 2020 11:22 AM - kenenthk: Which makes me wonder if she wasnt 17 when they married
Jan 21, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 21, 2020 11:29 AM - kenenthk: That dbz game is seriously easy though
Jan 21, 2020 12:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken is this you? https://www.dailydot.com/unclick/florida-man-allegedly-vapes-semen-on-video-nsfw/
Jan 21, 2020 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did the florida man challenge (googled florida man + my birthday) and this is what came up https://www.local10.com/news/2019/01/07/florida-man-denies-syringes-found-in-rectum-are-his/
Jan 21, 2020 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like psi
Jan 21, 2020 12:23 PM - kenenthk: That stories as old as uremum
Jan 21, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:36 PM - kenenthk: Why are you watching people vape semen anyway curious?
Jan 21, 2020 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it came up in my googling
Jan 21, 2020 12:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know how it is
Jan 21, 2020 12:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: one minute you're looking at porn and the next you're watching a guy vape semen
Jan 21, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google kenenthk doing gay stuff probably get a lot of hits  lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=kennethk+doing+gay+stuff&oq=kennethk+doing+gay+stuff&aqs=chrome..69i57.9334j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jan 21, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure me banging a dude is the only thing that gets you off psi
Jan 21, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only if it's a midget amputee meth addict vaping your semen lol
Jan 21, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's so cold 40F outside 
Jan 21, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: 40F? Its 10 here you 100fu
Jan 21, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: And snow the next 3 days soon
Jan 21, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol move to Florida
Jan 21, 2020 1:09 PM - kenenthk: And become a meth addicted juicer? No thanks
Jan 21, 2020 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Weirdly it's going to be in the 40s with snow fucking global warming millenial bs
Jan 21, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAwK_sgBx1E
Jan 21, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Fo psi
Jan 21, 2020 2:06 PM - Chary: its 40F in texas
Jan 21, 2020 2:06 PM - Chary: freaky stuff
Jan 21, 2020 2:06 PM - Chary: if it drops any further stores'll start closing
Jan 21, 2020 2:06 PM - Chary: texas loses its mind below freezing, cuz no one understands ice on the roads so they shut it all down
Jan 21, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 40F????
Jan 21, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: pls donut die
Jan 21, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: thats so cold
Jan 21, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/qqshwq
Jan 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OH WAIT
Jan 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 21, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom still has electricity you owe me 20 bucks kennenthk lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:15 PM - Chary: i do'nt think i've been in such cold
Jan 21, 2020 2:15 PM - Chary: 17f...how does that even happen, wow
Jan 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was like 9 yesterday
Jan 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9 CHARY
Jan 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chary it gets worse there... one time waiting for the bus to get to School in Michigan it was like -15F and that was before wind chill lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We got like 7in of snow over the weekend lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was like -30 or something when I was visiting those islands in the arctic circle lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That truly sucked....
Jan 21, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was cool, cuz my furnace decided to keep going into ignition lockout so my house dropped to like 60f during the night on Monday 
Jan 21, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The plumbing was above ground and a can of coke was like 8 bucks or something retarded lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just needed the flame sensor cleaned, so it's working fine now, but whew that was a cold morning lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom was baby Tom OK?
Jan 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's cold as hell 
Jan 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she was wearing pretty thick pajamas anyways and was laying on a heated blanket lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I woke up at like 4AM to fix it lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was glad it wasn't something worse, the last time it went out the ignitor had a crack in it so it needed to be replaced
Jan 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course the one replacement I ordered was in pieces when I got it 
Jan 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully some older gas appliances used the exact same ignitor part in my furnace, so my dad had a couple sitting in his warehouse lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is awesome
Jan 21, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything down here is electric so central heat and air
Jan 21, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mcdonalds.com.cy/our-menu/burgers/greek-mac
Jan 21, 2020 2:34 PM - kenenthk: That lettuce looks a day old
Jan 21, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's like weird but I want one... gonna make one someday lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: I have a free jj sandwich coming my way
Jan 21, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My plan is to get the sauce at the store (it's tatziki sauce with lemon) and pita bread then go to McD's and get 2 quarter pounders with no cheese and no sauce and the lettuce and tomatoes and make it here lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Just try the burgers yourself taste better then shotty meat m Donald's has
Jan 21, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Fry
Jan 21, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You are probably right
Jan 21, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may do exactly that
Jan 21, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can make them shaped like half moon
Jan 21, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Dont know what it is but their burgers taste nothing nut like grease to me anymore
Jan 21, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also yes better lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: That's probably all it is one burger sliced in half with sauce and peta bread
Jan 21, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Plus no semen in the meat either
Jan 21, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 21, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.businessinsider.com/mcdonalds-just-launched-a-nutella-burger-2016-11
Jan 21, 2020 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Ew
Jan 21, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://deadline.com/2020/01/netflix-adding-studio-ghibli-animated-features-1202835389/amp/
Jan 21, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: no cheese?
Jan 21, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: probably foot lettuce
Jan 21, 2020 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: its because they cook them in the same oil all day long so in the evening its stale grease with burned off bits of meat in it
Jan 21, 2020 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: what the hell is lemon sauce? that isn't tzatziki...
Jan 21, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Its probably sauce with lemon in it
Jan 21, 2020 6:11 PM - Ericthegreat: It's just Nutella on a bun.
Jan 21, 2020 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Just like uremumma
Jan 21, 2020 7:58 PM - Lefy: does anyone have a slot open for save wizard if so ill pay.
Jan 21, 2020 8:06 PM - kenenthk: https://metro.co.uk/2020/01/21/dragon-ball-zs-captain-ginyu-anime-narrator-brice-armstrong-dies-aged-84-12094897/
Jan 21, 2020 8:58 PM - Flame: shut the fuck up ken
Jan 21, 2020 9:16 PM - kenenthk: no
Jan 21, 2020 10:19 PM - Coolsonickirby: Did this chatbox open today?
Jan 21, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RBTXCp6
Jan 21, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: I should've known better then to buy walmart branded spaghetti
Jan 21, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rJqvyst
Jan 21, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk when it comes to noodles I buy the cheapest ones that are not the store brand.
Jan 21, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: The same people that believe your testicles can taste are the same that believe vaping is a gateway drug
Jan 21, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably vape semen too
Jan 21, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tUC0Yiy
Jan 21, 2020 11:25 PM - kenenthk: Yes yes you're disgusting for not smelling like ash and shit you still gonna die tho
Jan 21, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RUKehdX
Jan 21, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pRwC2DH
Jan 21, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ffHjmeu
Jan 21, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yAKDoB0
Jan 21, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FWZK5zX
Jan 22, 2020 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Why do I click on your links
Jan 22, 2020 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Now I got rabies
Jan 22, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 22, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P5z7RSw
Jan 22, 2020 3:00 AM - kenenthk: Give me $15 psi
Jan 22, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ytwYL8F
Jan 22, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk ran out of toilet paper?
Jan 22, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: My controllers broke buy me a new one dad
Jan 22, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GoKuU4n
Jan 22, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Stephen hawking?
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32968963894.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.262e3a0bPnkac5&algo_pvid=1d8af149-a330-4b58-a74f-f07b27b931fe&algo_expid=1d8af149-a330-4b58-a74f-f07b27b931fe-42&btsid=ebf6e2db-bc1e-4f88-a5b4-79f126a60b92&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53
Jan 22, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a controller for you lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: That's not usb you dick 
Jan 22, 2020 3:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOING! 
Jan 22, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sQM1JYy
Jan 22, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824692489.html?spm=a2g0o.tm58871.1502575230.1.77f2774dBy4A3j&&scm=1007.25281.150765.0&scm_id=1007.25281.150765.0&scm-url=1007.25281.150765.0&pvid=ad4bd55e-8215-4cb6-bb70-b12a561c526b
Jan 22, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the USB's lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Hef3177d87ee9411aae6bfb9c6467658e8.jpg high sensibility!!! lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like they meant to say sensitivity lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:27 AM - kenenthk: Baxy on a DS style controller is a sin
Jan 22, 2020 3:28 AM - kenenthk: Long live douchbagery xbox design controllers cause Sony fanboys will never admit it's a more comfortable controller
Jan 22, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cDOJmCe.mp4
Jan 22, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use Xbox 360 controllers on my PC lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wireless 
Jan 22, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have to use an adapter but it's all good all my games work with no configuration just plug and play
Jan 22, 2020 3:53 AM - kenenthk: I prefer wired when it comes to anything pc related besides headphones
Jan 22, 2020 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Even then I dont like battery running out on headphones during midgame


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 23, 2020)

Jan 22, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jlmnTC2
Jan 22, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the 360 charge and play cable it's fine lol
Jan 22, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the one I got us literally like 12 feet long
Jan 22, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/4533510002
Jan 22, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/01/court-reverses-10-1-million-judgement-against-nintendo-in-wii-patent-case/?amp=1
Jan 22, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ibtimes.com/commonly-used-cooking-oil-deep-frying-found-cause-genetic-changes-brain-2906332
Jan 22, 2020 4:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off dont tell me how to live
Jan 22, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fine get autism and diabetus lol
Jan 22, 2020 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Fucking hate cleaning out my ears with that blue suction thing
Jan 22, 2020 5:32 AM - kenenthk: But it helps
Jan 22, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jlmnTC2
Jan 22, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk get one of those free internet for months lol
Jan 22, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ETOHhyH.jpg
Jan 22, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 37F and dropping
Jan 22, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposed to be 34F at sunrise lol
Jan 22, 2020 8:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W4yTL-9gZE 
Jan 22, 2020 11:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMZJ6oQayAU 
Jan 22, 2020 11:21 AM - Skelletonike: Patreon backings and service subs end up being quite a bit totalling all of them.
Jan 22, 2020 11:21 AM - FrancoB: Hi, what's the rules for buying/selling on GBATemp? I cant seem to find any rules. I want to put a wanted post up for a Nintendo Switch heat shield but I don't know if a) it's allowed or b) where to post?
Jan 22, 2020 11:21 AM - Skelletonike: Weird, how come youc an post on the SB with only 2 posts?
Jan 22, 2020 11:22 AM - Skelletonike: Anyway, the rules are in the thread itself, I'll send you the link
Jan 22, 2020 11:23 AM - Skelletonike: https://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Trading_Area
Jan 22, 2020 11:23 AM - FrancoB: No idea how I can post, maybe I'm special  Thanks in advance for the link.
Jan 22, 2020 11:24 AM - Skelletonike: You need 100 posts in order to sell or buy though.
Jan 22, 2020 11:24 AM - Ericthegreat: I've noticed new people in the shoutbox too, I think since the site update post restrictions don't exist.
Jan 22, 2020 11:25 AM - Skelletonike: Most likely a bug.
Jan 22, 2020 11:25 AM - FrancoB: Just noticed the 100 rule, thanks. I'll get involved in a few threads and try not to spam. Might be easier to find one elsewhere though I guess.
Jan 22, 2020 11:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least we see new people here. 
Jan 22, 2020 11:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sad how over 500,000 users here, and we get like at least about 10 different people using this.
Jan 22, 2020 12:09 PM - Chary: partly in due to so much lurkers
Jan 22, 2020 12:09 PM - Chary: also partly in due to so many discord users who just use that or skype or telegram or irc
Jan 22, 2020 12:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Irc? The thing P1ngpong still uses? 
Jan 22, 2020 12:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Too bad is not called Icr cause then it would be Internet chat roulette.
Jan 22, 2020 12:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Imagine If GBATemp had a internet chat roulette for random members of GBATemp. 
Jan 22, 2020 12:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:25 AM - Skelletonike: Most likely a bug. < Nope, Costello removed the restriction entirely when he added the game center discussion functionality, so users can "discuss games" without needing a ton of posts
Jan 22, 2020 12:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or we can just use it for chatting during games. 
Jan 22, 2020 12:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Take that, skype. 
Jan 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well turns out that butter real butter is better for you than the fake stuff... BTW everyone avoid soy bean oil like the plague
Jan 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200117080827.htm
Jan 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Chary: well good thing soybean oil is in literally everything
Jan 22, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 
Jan 22, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably can chart the massive increase in autism cases with the massive increase in soy bean oil use.
Jan 22, 2020 1:36 PM - Chary: Mayo, soybean oil
Jan 22, 2020 1:36 PM - Chary: Tuna, soybean oil
Jan 22, 2020 1:38 PM - Chary: Ech. Now I'm gonna fear all the stuff I normally eat lol
Jan 22, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: chocolate too lol
Jan 22, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OO0ev5p
Jan 22, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all good news though lol
Jan 22, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yeah soy oil is poisoning us but at least we know now.
Jan 22, 2020 1:50 PM - Skelletonike: I dont like discord, skype or other chat apps.
Jan 22, 2020 1:50 PM - Skelletonike: I also don't like social platforms that much... Can't be a antisocial these days :'(
Jan 22, 2020 1:51 PM - Skelletonike: *be antisocial
Jan 22, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uNj4CKZ.jpg
Jan 22, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rOYBUk8.jpg LOL
Jan 22, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Fucking snowed when it was suppose to to.orrow
Jan 22, 2020 3:08 PM - kenenthk: G
Jan 22, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's 44F here too cold lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: It's in the 30s with fucking snow
Jan 22, 2020 3:12 PM - kenenthk: It was like 5 last night
Jan 22, 2020 3:12 PM - Flame: 44F ? whats that in English
Jan 22, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk 5F could keep your beer cold
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Fucking bipolar midwest weather
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6.66C lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: thank you psionic
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: devil weather
Jan 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For Florida that's pretty cold
Jan 22, 2020 3:14 PM - kenenthk: You haven't experienced shiity weather until you spend a week in Minnesota I visited a buddy there for a week one time and they had like 8 inches of snow
Jan 22, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 8 whole inches.... before Florida I lived in Michigan for 16 years lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Are you from Detroit
Jan 22, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alaska sucked more tpugh
Jan 22, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those little islands just north of Alaska just inside the Arctic circle sucked the most.....
Jan 22, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make you wanna punch ET in the face lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:18 PM - kenenthk: Psis a ice fishermen he makes a living in life by cutting circles in ice poor Alaskan man dont know what walmart is
Jan 22, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ice fishing in Michigan is fun
Jan 22, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Try mud fishing
Jan 22, 2020 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Then his ice fish goes right to aliexpress so he can get shiity handheld emulators from china
Jan 22, 2020 3:21 PM - Skelletonike: It doesn't snow here.
Jan 22, 2020 3:22 PM - Skelletonike: Last time it did was 12 years ago.
Jan 22, 2020 3:22 PM - Skelletonike: And that was a something that hadn't happened in over 20 years.
Jan 22, 2020 3:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/22/little-caesars-super-bowl-commercial-spotlights-doordash-delivery.html praise the jesus
Jan 22, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh last time I got them the bread was still awesome the pizza sucked
Jan 22, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have the best crazy bread  lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:43 PM - Skelletonike: Hm... Anyone know if knockoff joycons can be put on replacement shells for joycons?
Jan 22, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say the odds are against it
Jan 22, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd imagine that would vary incredibly depending on the hardware inside the knockoffs.
Jan 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: That's why I'm curious. I'd never seen their insides.
Jan 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything would need to be the same  the screw placement, all the little plastic tabs and all that lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PCBs probably wouldn't match the stock joycons
Jan 22, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So no screw posts or anything would likely work
Jan 22, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they did Nintendo would probably sue
Jan 22, 2020 3:48 PM - Skelletonike: I'd like to have some cheap joycons since I tend to cary my switch to work and the joycons end up moving around.
Jan 22, 2020 3:49 PM - Skelletonike: I don't like the shapes of the knockoffs though.
Jan 22, 2020 3:49 PM - Skelletonike: I really like the Hori ones, but sadly they only made the left side.
Jan 22, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20200122075052&SearchText=joycons
Jan 22, 2020 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: that's what I'm looking at
Jan 22, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How much do knockoff joycons cost? I got a replacement right one for like $25, which is an ok price for just one
Jan 22, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $50 for two is better than the $80 or however much it was Nintendo costs lol
Jan 22, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A used one, that is
Jan 22, 2020 3:55 PM - Skelletonike: A Nintendo joycon costs around 35€ for a single one
Jan 22, 2020 3:55 PM - Skelletonike: 65€ for both
Jan 22, 2020 3:55 PM - Skelletonike: New
Jan 22, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: 9:47 AM - Skelletonike:   That's why I'm curious. I'd never seen their insides. < 
Jan 22, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABlxGjNDZeU
Jan 22, 2020 4:09 PM - Skelletonike: Hey, I won't deny I'm curious about a lot of insides. 
Jan 22, 2020 4:09 PM - Skelletonike: I've been a proud pervert for over 10 years. :')
Jan 22, 2020 4:21 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IdoyDt-ns-g
Jan 22, 2020 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Just stay away from my insides
Jan 22, 2020 4:26 PM - Skelletonike: Unless you're a chick or a machine (not mutually exclusive), I'm not interested.
Jan 22, 2020 4:37 PM - kenenthk: I know chicks with Male penises if that interests you
Jan 22, 2020 4:56 PM - Skelletonike: I want chicks with no sausage.
Jan 22, 2020 4:57 PM - Skelletonike: Going by the current gender lingo. I prefer them when they're assigned at birth as female.
Jan 22, 2020 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Ain't nothing wrong with being able to squeeze 3 things
Jan 22, 2020 5:01 PM - Skelletonike: Three?
Jan 22, 2020 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Three
Jan 22, 2020 5:04 PM - Skelletonike: What do you mean?
Jan 22, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk likes to pick up dates near nuclear power plants... lol
Jan 22, 2020 5:05 PM - Skelletonike: Well, three boobs would be interesting, but not very visually attractive.
Jan 22, 2020 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Who said anything about 3 boobs
Jan 22, 2020 5:08 PM - Chary: That sounds painful
Jan 22, 2020 5:11 PM - Skelletonike: You mentioned squeezing three things.
Jan 22, 2020 5:20 PM - kenenthk: I have my ways
Jan 22, 2020 5:22 PM - kenenthk: I'm pergry
Jan 22, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: https://www.polygon.com/2020/1/22/21076829/xbox-series-x-leak-prototype-rear-ports-hdmi
Jan 22, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mgba.io/2020/01/21/mgba-0.8.0/
Jan 22, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, thanks to babby, I get a big fat fucking tax refund this year 
Jan 22, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't decide if I want to use part of it to replace my laptop, or use it for the RTX 3070 
Jan 22, 2020 8:49 PM - kenenthk: You could be a nice guy and donate some to my paypal
Jan 22, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alternatively, no fuck you
Jan 22, 2020 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Be a nice guy for once 
Jan 22, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alternatively, no fuck you
Jan 22, 2020 9:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom being nice? Lol 
Jan 22, 2020 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not possible.
Jan 22, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Tom's a nice guy deep down he's like vegeta
Jan 22, 2020 9:50 PM - cearp: i just 'blew' my fuses on my switch the the latest version, damn
Jan 22, 2020 9:51 PM - cearp: I was trying to look after them, I had them on 2.3.0
Jan 22, 2020 10:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did it explode? 
Jan 22, 2020 10:01 PM - cearp: ha no
Jan 22, 2020 10:02 PM - cearp: but it means I can't downgrade back to 2.3.0, to use those hack loading methods.  which is fine I guess...
Jan 22, 2020 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like you need to switch them for new ones
Jan 22, 2020 10:10 PM - kenenthk: 
Jan 22, 2020 10:12 PM - cearp: 
Jan 22, 2020 10:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But, everyone knows when you blow a fuse, there is sparks, and explosion or least a small fire. 
Jan 22, 2020 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Uremum blew my fuse
Jan 22, 2020 10:35 PM - Flame: i spend much time in ken mum. as much he spends his time in the shoutbox.
Jan 22, 2020 10:36 PM - Flame: which is alot
Jan 22, 2020 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Well enjoy your diseases
Jan 22, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: 
Jan 22, 2020 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Psi already claimed to have ago so you better get I to a doctor's office quick
Jan 23, 2020 12:30 AM - cearp: probably the ER - play it safe
Jan 23, 2020 1:42 AM - Squirps: eyo why the hell has USN's post quality just gone to complete shit
Jan 23, 2020 1:54 AM - kenenthk: Do you mean SAK?
Jan 23, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/myqzdBR
Jan 23, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/Abgfs0A


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 24, 2020)

Jan 23, 2020 4:03 AM - kenenthk: I like porn
Jan 23, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su3WUNyYklE&feature=em-uploademail
Jan 23, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGdVSvsiaOk
Jan 23, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0eLZGtfHDE
Jan 23, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg0RdhFnTd0
Jan 23, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_8DtS3zzJo
Jan 23, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGVdhNRejAU This ones for kenny lol
Jan 23, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUFRBnJdx3Y
Jan 23, 2020 9:24 AM - Skelletonike: damn it's freezing in the office.
Jan 23, 2020 10:07 AM - Ericthegreat: Been playing lol lately, never thought about it much, but it's good.
Jan 23, 2020 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off you old bastard
Jan 23, 2020 11:55 AM - Skelletonike: Never found lol any interesting.
Jan 23, 2020 11:59 AM - kenenthk: I lol at you
Jan 23, 2020 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm LTT also recently did a video on the same APU, or was it jayztwocents
Jan 23, 2020 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't even know they still made athlons
Jan 23, 2020 1:14 PM - Ericthegreat: They still make non core Intel's too last I checked
Jan 23, 2020 1:16 PM - Ericthegreat: Hey guys why was that one gbatemp Facebook post tagged as at a cemetary.
Jan 23, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Cause rip temp
Jan 23, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/d/computer-parts/search/psc/syp
Jan 23, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jan 23, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk buy some cheap computer parts 
Jan 23, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/search/psc/vga?
Jan 23, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: I'll buy uremums cheap part
Jan 23, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Did they use a sharpie to paint this or something https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/vgm/d/holiday-super-nintendo-with-super-off/7057446913.html
Jan 23, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen a few SNES's like that and I often wonder why....
Jan 23, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think it makes a restoration that much harder lol
Jan 23, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/vgm/d/new-port-richey-wii-64g-sd-card-service/7038771131.html lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, if I do buy a laptop with my refund, I think I found the one I'm gonna buy
Jan 23, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's fucking awful, but I can't help it cuz of the price
Jan 23, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Laptop-FHD-GTX-Windows-Black-Intel-Nvidia-Display-i7-9750H-16GB-Tuned-10-THX-Memory-Home-144Hz-9th-SSD-512GB-EVOO-Gen-Spatial-Audio-Gaming-15-1660Ti/685182150 <
Jan 23, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $800 for a fucking i7 9750h, 1660 ti, and 16GB of DDR4
Jan 23, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like...insanely cheap lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 144hz screen, too
Jan 23, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though I'm 100% certain it'll be shit color quality
Jan 23, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like...the specs 
Jan 23, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_gdOKSTaxM
Jan 23, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom that does look nice.
Jan 23, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel has been dropping prices a LOT as of late...
Jan 23, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD moving in on the mobile stuff has them crapping is my guess lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My "Dream" laptop would be the new Asus Zephyrus G14, has the new Zen 2 AMD laptop CPU and a 2060
Jan 23, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'd be like twice as much as this
Jan 23, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's not out yet lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/A-Ryzen-5-4600HS-edition-of-the-ASUS-ROG-Zephyrus-G14-is-on-the-horizon.451076.0.html < This one basically lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See what I mean used to be everyone's "dream build" was Intel all the way now it's AMD for sure lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4000's are going to make that even worse
Jan 23, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I honestly can't think of a reason right now to choose an Intel CPU over AMD
Jan 23, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you get it for fre
Jan 23, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: e
Jan 23, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just think it's nice we are finally getting lots of cores at good speeds lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My tax return is probably going to get me some faster RAM and more storage, then a 4000 when those hit.
Jan 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking like a 8TB external drive and like some DDR4 3600...
Jan 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be paying off like half my car, getting new glasses for my wife, and then my laptop lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Jan 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the rest for savings
Jan 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saving is always nice
Jan 23, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm not sure what my return will be like I think like 3K ish....
Jan 23, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So probably spend like 700 on PC shiz lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/rpcs3/comments/eshfwa/rpcs3_improved_performance_in_rdr_gow_3_mgs4/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=07d0de57-b5f2-43e6-8463-97a56bec6dbb&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_body&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Frpcs3%2Fcomments%2Feshfwa%
Jan 23, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 emulation keeps getting better and better.
Jan 23, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: On the PS4.
Jan 23, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats a PS4?  lol
Jan 23, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: It's a flavored PC.
Jan 23, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ANKbs95
Jan 23, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jGktxh4
Jan 23, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qr8g8ogo6wd27zc/Screenshot%202020-01-23%2017.15.28.png?dl=0
Jan 23, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh my
Jan 23, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: zelda botw in 4k is glorious
Jan 23, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: Uremums glorious
Jan 23, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mgba.io/2020/01/21/mgba-0.8.0/
Jan 23, 2020 5:11 PM - peteruk: Quick Vita question please (if any Vita experts online)... If I unlink / delete my psn account from my Vita will I lose my installed 'NoNpDrm' games ?
Jan 23, 2020 5:17 PM - DinohScene: nope
Jan 23, 2020 5:17 PM - DinohScene: they stay
Jan 23, 2020 5:18 PM - peteruk: Wow, you again, always helping me - thank you so much Dinoh 
Jan 23, 2020 5:18 PM - DinohScene: unless you downloaded them from the PSN store on your PSN account, then they might disappear (only digital games you purchased)
Jan 23, 2020 5:18 PM - peteruk: thank you Dinoh !
Jan 23, 2020 5:18 PM - DinohScene: no prob lad, just lucky enough to see the message whilst doing me mod routine ;p
Jan 23, 2020 5:19 PM - peteruk: well I'm very grateful, enjoy your evening mate
Jan 23, 2020 5:20 PM - DinohScene: cheers mate!
Jan 23, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/atx12vo-12v-only-power-supplies-psus
Jan 23, 2020 10:25 PM - HylianBran: Don't know where else to ask so I'll put this here. For some reason, N64 emulation isn't working with Lakka for the Pi 4, through either core. Nothing boots, I threw everything at it. It just crashes the Pi. Does anyone know the issue? And it can't be because it's too technically demanding, because PSP and Dreamcast emu is fine. Help!
Jan 23, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd suggest just not using Lakka on the Pi 4, the lack of packages/package manager makes it quite limited if something doesn't work
Jan 24, 2020 12:30 AM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1151111/Spintires__Chernobyl_DLC/ Dude gonna get radiation
Jan 24, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 25, 2020)

Jan 24, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyatt Rad Radiation
Jan 24, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.rawstory.com/2020/01/guillotine-carried-by-governors-mansion-as-puerto-rico-protests-escalate-dramatically/amp/
Jan 24, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's one way to cut costs.... Lol
Jan 24, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/tiktok-teens-are-dipping-their-balls-in-soy-sauce-and-l-1841177712/amp
Jan 24, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So kenenthk if your Chinese food had a familiar taste now you know why
Jan 24, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/dankmemes/comments/esxv80/nobody_and_i_mean_nobody_out_pizzas_the_hut/
Jan 24, 2020 6:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aOIS3n2.jpg
Jan 24, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 24, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drug test? No officer I already tested them all
Jan 24, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LqxrJHkzS0I
Jan 24, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/01/24/us/sonoma-wine-spill-97000-gallons-trnd/index.html
Jan 24, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: And they came back hiv+
Jan 24, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/KUy5l78qFmo
Jan 24, 2020 2:02 PM - Flame: ken are you the blue blanket bandit
Jan 24, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: You're the one that's blue
Jan 24, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdIHlGLWf7s
Jan 24, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Bacon bits in pancake mix was a good dish
Jan 24, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/1/24/21078922/xbox-360-transforming-d-pad-button-improvement-evolution-change-microsoft
Jan 24, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use two of these on my PC for games and emulation they are nice
Jan 24, 2020 5:14 PM - kenenthk: How often do you use a d pad in a game anyway like really
Jan 24, 2020 5:14 PM - kenenthk: It's mainly for selecting shit
Jan 24, 2020 7:12 PM - James_: Meme Run is the best game ever created, change my mind
Jan 24, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: And emulation.
Jan 24, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1xzWPHV.jpg
Jan 24, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Your souls emulation
Jan 24, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho he wanted to go eely bad
Jan 24, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.redd.it/wn1k8nd36pc41.jpg
Jan 24, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: true story
Jan 24, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jan 24, 2020 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Good
Jan 24, 2020 11:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG 
Jan 24, 2020 11:36 PM - AsPika2219: Selamat Tahun Baru Cina! Happy Chinese New Year! Gong Xi Fa Cai!
Jan 25, 2020 12:36 AM - Castiel: My word it's been a long time since I've been on here. So many people that were regular users are mods now. It's great to see. Congrats everyone!
Jan 25, 2020 1:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0Tr0Mfzdtk 
Jan 25, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T8TbBhfRqc


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 26, 2020)

Jan 25, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/4540909002
Jan 25, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The latest thing to worry about!!!
Jan 25, 2020 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/entry/redid-my-cable-management-routing.16660/
Jan 25, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/tcl-65-inch-4k-tv-deal-231323162.html
Jan 25, 2020 4:55 AM - kenenthk: Fo
Jan 25, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny
Jan 25, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-threadripper-3970x-overclocking-record
Jan 25, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn fast.
Jan 25, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gNsjeQt_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 25, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-Trident-PC4-28800-CL16-19-19-39-F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC/dp/B07WTS8T2W/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?keywords=ddr4+ram+32gb&qid=1579941774&refinements=p_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A9559990011&rnid=673240011&s=pc&sprefix=DDR4&sr=1-15
Jan 25, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny buy this ram lol
Jan 25, 2020 9:26 AM - p1ngpong: I bet yall cowards dont even smoke crack
Jan 25, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I did once but then I tried video games  now I'm addicted to that
Jan 25, 2020 10:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: p1ngpong, smoking is bad for you. 
Jan 25, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/etjrgu/linus_tech_tips_retires_at_the_age_of_70_after_a/
Jan 25, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/etnuyj/polaris_graphics/
Jan 25, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona virus is in Australia now
Jan 25, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/TYLEFbT
Jan 25, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Uremums damn fast
Jan 25, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: I wish to fuck he would retire I hate that show boat sock sandle squeaky voice apologetically nerd
Jan 25, 2020 3:21 PM - cearp: "kennethk: i wish to fuck"
Jan 25, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: That depends on if you're close to my age and attractive
Jan 25, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/aeWYubd
Jan 25, 2020 4:37 PM - peteruk: The Retro Future live streaming on YT - seems his skill set starts and stops with GameBoy modding, and he f**ks up a good 50% of those
Jan 25, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/5hwGkqK
Jan 25, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/WCd98MA
Jan 25, 2020 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Fucku psi
Jan 25, 2020 4:51 PM - BORTZ: I am glad you never get tired of just hanging out in the shout box and posting links to Imgur
Jan 25, 2020 4:52 PM - BORTZ: you are a true backbone of this Society
Jan 25, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 25, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Just be glad he's not in your inbox bortz
Jan 25, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes I could be in your box Bortz  lol
Jan 25, 2020 4:59 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Jan 25, 2020 5:01 PM - kenenthk: You haven't made it in life unless you sell your soul to walmart or amazon
Jan 25, 2020 5:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.sharecare.com/health/exercise-weight-loss/can-video-games-lose-weight
Jan 25, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VxoT3A4qgRo?t=268
Jan 25, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7bWAM0xyzY
Jan 25, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/qbz59bny1xc41.png What kennenthk does to relax... lol
Jan 25, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfgtins1HC8&app=desktop
Jan 25, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fck8Sl75W-I
Jan 25, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Yeah ure daughters the one of the right
Jan 25, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Mum on the left
Jan 25, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VIrrHgjKa_U?t=50
Jan 25, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: These chicken apple sausages smells good
Jan 25, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: I have upset psi once more
Jan 25, 2020 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: gg
Jan 25, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 25, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Psi suxs
Jan 25, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk if I did I'd be a millionaire 
Jan 25, 2020 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Blowin off your boss does get you places
Jan 25, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: No, just blowing him.
Jan 25, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: Blowing him off gets you fired.
Jan 25, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Depends on if your boss is a little bitch
Jan 25, 2020 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Jan 25, 2020 10:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you kill it? 
Jan 25, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: I kill Angel's in my spare time
Jan 26, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/save-dollar260-on-the-rtx-2080-ti-the-fastest-graphics-card-you-can-buy/
Jan 26, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk it's on sale buy it now!!!! Lol
Jan 26, 2020 2:07 AM - kenenthk: You got a job you dick buy it for me
Jan 26, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/1/24/21078965/god-of-war-cory-barlog-cyberpunk-2077-development-performance-rumor
Jan 26, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But kenenthk you could always make that kind of money being a man whore lol
Jan 26, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go watch Deuce Bigalow Male Gigalo now 
Jan 26, 2020 2:46 AM - kenenthk: You did and all you got was a hot daughter out of it
Jan 26, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KXNLWDr_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 26, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/u-s-plans-to-evacuate-citizens-from-epidemic-stricken-chinese-city-11579951256
Jan 26, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So yeah we get a new Corona virus what ever that is lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:07 AM - kenenthk: They finally named something after my ex? Fitting
Jan 26, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:08 AM - kenenthk: I almost had to say your daughter but I cant over use that
Jan 26, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1119081
Jan 26, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have it lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Runny nose fever crazy cough and pain in my lungs
Jan 26, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Workingat a hospital has its down sides lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Try breaking out from chemicals
Jan 26, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Glad I left our hospital when I did now they got every building on the lot with like 20 people on staff
Jan 26, 2020 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Old coworker said she's been getting off at 3am every day
Jan 26, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish I was getting off at 3AM lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonight and tomorrow I. 7-7 man !!!!
Jan 26, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/7MNUOEs
Jan 26, 2020 3:21 AM - kenenthk: 5 days?
Jan 26, 2020 3:21 AM - kenenthk: If any company makes me do 10+ I'm out I applied for 8 I'm not a slave fuck you
Jan 26, 2020 3:24 AM - wolffangalchemist: I work 8 to 12 hour shifts and have pulled 16's when people dont show up. i work in a locked down mental ward as a tech.
Jan 26, 2020 3:24 AM - kenenthk: So you see psi there often?
Jan 26, 2020 3:26 AM - wolffangalchemist: can't say would violate HIPAA
Jan 26, 2020 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Lol hippo
Jan 26, 2020 3:34 AM - kenenthk: No one said you couldnt violate osha
Jan 26, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/g476vfn
Jan 26, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol worst I ever had it was for a couple of months we had a bad string of officers ... Was working 96 hours a week
Jan 26, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone else was like "nope only working 40" captain had to beg them to give me a day off lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Y059qvy_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 26, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 26, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/sMlvsea
Jan 26, 2020 3:43 AM - kenenthk: That's when you say give me a raise or I quit
Jan 26, 2020 3:44 AM - kenenthk: So now I'm gonna call you paul Blai
Jan 26, 2020 3:44 AM - kenenthk: Blart


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 27, 2020)

Jan 26, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol except I have a gun and am scary 
Jan 26, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Kinda tempted https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017L4PH0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_PxrlEbBEQ8J0W
Jan 26, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: And lol if you were my best I'd give you the finger and insult you in front of guests
Jan 26, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Boss
Jan 26, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-update-death-toll-grows-spreading
Jan 26, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like someone is playing a live version of plague Inc
Jan 26, 2020 7:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/R53eSD4.jpg
Jan 26, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 26, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/l9zXLgX
Jan 26, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/FLVw6CF
Jan 26, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/fVc8fZQ
Jan 26, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think that comes standard with that.
Jan 26, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/ChFIfgw
Jan 26, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/01/25/us/florida-python-bowl-trnd/index.html
Jan 26, 2020 11:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 26, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Who's knows if you can write off 1095Cs?
Jan 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ttlc.intuit.com/community/after-you-file/discussion/can-i-deduct-payments-from-1095-c/00/153801
Jan 26, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Answer me psi
Jan 26, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VlTbbcp.jpg
Jan 26, 2020 8:24 PM - T-hug: Business Insider · 2 mins ago Kobe Bryant, 41, dies in helicopter crash in Calabasas, California
Jan 26, 2020 8:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Return of T-hug 
Jan 26, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: T-hug's drive-by tidbits are usually more amusing.
Jan 26, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: "[New film release] torrent out"
Jan 26, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: "[New game] out"
Jan 26, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: And so on.
Jan 26, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/esnao4/tried_out_a_bunch_of_playstation_games_figured_id/
Jan 26, 2020 10:29 PM - kenenthk: Meanwhile psi cares more about playstation
Jan 26, 2020 11:09 PM - kenenthk: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/texas-man-admits-kinapping-79-people-to-anally-probe-them-while-disguised-as-an-alien/
Jan 26, 2020 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug is the shoutbox weekly news person 
Jan 26, 2020 11:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MqkTFGIiNSU
Jan 27, 2020 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: and pre news
Jan 27, 2020 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: occasionally
Jan 27, 2020 1:34 AM - MarcusCarter: Is it normal for Chrome to block downloads from filetrip? Chrome is saying that filetrip is a reported hacked site.
Jan 27, 2020 1:43 AM - MarcusCarter: I guess not all files got moved to the Downloads section when filetrip went down. oof.
Jan 27, 2020 2:26 AM - kenenthk: If you mean the red page thing there should be a details link and you can hit something like trust linl
Jan 27, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/man-sues-strip-club-where-he-contracted-syphilis-after-licking-dance-pole/
Jan 27, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might as well go around licking public urinals lol
Jan 27, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/veterinarian-accused-of-having-sex-with-more-than-300-dogs/
Jan 27, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it doggy style?
Jan 27, 2020 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Dont you already lick urinals
Jan 27, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only to get your mom's crust flavor out of my mouth 
Jan 27, 2020 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Hold my beer
Jan 27, 2020 3:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 27, 2020 3:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is late on a sunday night and you drinking beer?
Jan 27, 2020 3:51 AM - kenenthk: They were out of 100 proof


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 28, 2020)

Jan 27, 2020 6:20 AM - AsPika2219: Get ready for dengerous Coronavirus!!!
Jan 27, 2020 6:20 AM - AsPika2219: Opps! "Dangerous". Wrong spelling!
Jan 27, 2020 6:27 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5dK8F2B
Jan 27, 2020 6:27 AM - Veho: Degenerate coronavirus.
Jan 27, 2020 6:39 AM - kenenthk: According to Yahoo it's because of people going to the gym
Jan 27, 2020 6:40 AM - kenenthk: Yay for being fat it saved my life for once
Jan 27, 2020 6:46 AM - kenenthk: https://sg.style.yahoo.com/illnesses-and-breakouts-in-the-gym-154415849.html
Jan 27, 2020 6:54 AM - Veho: "People stink, news at 11"
Jan 27, 2020 6:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 27, 2020 6:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not nice veho
Jan 27, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Stop complaining it hasn't been that long since humans got killed off at 30  who to wants to be 50
Jan 27, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Tf*
Jan 27, 2020 7:01 AM - Veho: WHO WAAAAANTS TO LIIIIIIVE FOREVEEEEEEER
Jan 27, 2020 7:01 AM - Veho: WHO DAAAAARES TO LOOOOOOOOVE FOREVEEEEEEER
Jan 27, 2020 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Your bitch of an ex that wants to see your life demolish is who
Jan 27, 2020 7:07 AM - Veho: I was the bitch in most of my relationships.
Jan 27, 2020 7:09 AM - kenenthk: A girl with a beard offered me a good time once
Jan 27, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: A girl with a bearded clam offered me a good time.
Jan 27, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1ZQ03C
Jan 27, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mass graves...... Only one type of machine to build a hospital neat...
Jan 27, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They expect a decent death toll I am guessing
Jan 27, 2020 7:43 AM - kenenthk: This virus could be a blessing for them just think about how populations going to decrease psi just wants it gone cause half the population works at aliexpress
Jan 27, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All my stuff is probably infected 
Jan 27, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny I need you to lick all the sex toys I order and report back if you get sick ...
Jan 27, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See your mom was wrong you can contribute to society  lol
Jan 27, 2020 7:50 AM - Veho: How many types of machine can you use to flatten the terrain?
Jan 27, 2020 7:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, time to break out your gamecube to play phanntasy star online. 
Jan 27, 2020 7:51 AM - kenenthk: I'm not into fake male penises nor human penises psi
Jan 27, 2020 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Now if you had a beard and a vagina I still may consider it
Jan 27, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol stop denying it Kenny you know you like dinosaur dick 
Jan 27, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: t****** saurus rex
Jan 27, 2020 7:55 AM - Veho: Only actual dinosaur dick attached to a living dinosaur.
Jan 27, 2020 7:56 AM - Veho: He's all about that brontoshlong.
Jan 27, 2020 7:56 AM - kenenthk: In your case I'd assume herbal dick 
Jan 27, 2020 7:56 AM - kenenthk: Gerbal*
Jan 27, 2020 7:56 AM - Veho: Her ball dick.
Jan 27, 2020 7:57 AM - kenenthk: Whatever it is if its feminine enough everything has a hole
Jan 27, 2020 8:00 AM - Veho: Reminds me of that pic with a male body builder with his dick photoshopped out, and some bikini model chick with a dick photoshopped in, and the question, "which one of these makes you more gay?"
Jan 27, 2020 8:00 AM - Veho: Ahh, good old 4chan.
Jan 27, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://designyoutrust.com/2019/11/the-surprising-beauty-of-microscopic-insects-isopods-and-crustaceans-illuminated-with-polarized-light/
Jan 27, 2020 8:23 AM - Veho: Nice.
Jan 27, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: There's a YouTube channel where they show microorganisms: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBbnbBWJtwsf0jLGUwX5Q3g/videos
Jan 27, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: The footage is great, the content is interesting, the narrator is creepy.
Jan 27, 2020 8:25 AM - Veho: Try to ignore his voice as you're watching.
Jan 27, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jan 27, 2020 8:25 AM - Veho: Subtitles are decent for their videos so you can just mute them.
Jan 27, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho don't get Corona Virus unless you get lime disease  lol
Jan 27, 2020 8:28 AM - Veho: Just one disease on its own is for lightweights.
Jan 27, 2020 8:28 AM - Veho: And any disease can only be improved with scurvy.
Jan 27, 2020 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 8:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uIRxZ5V.jpg
Jan 27, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/great-moments-in-pc-gaming-the-opening-train-ride-of-half-life/
Jan 27, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I head this whole Corona virus thing might be because they are eating raw bats in China lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:01 AM - Veho: I have never heard of a Chinese dish that is not overcooked.
Jan 27, 2020 9:01 AM - Veho: So... no.
Jan 27, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: I have this hairy mole on my left arm. It used to have this freakishly long hair growing out of it. I noticed the hair isn't as freakishly long any more. It's just a hair.
Jan 27, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: And then I realized, all my other hairs have grown freakishly long.
Jan 27, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: Ah, the wonders of maturity. You gradually become the Sasquatch.
Jan 27, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We found the mole in our organization!!!
Jan 27, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK Veho I had lone hair then I cut it and then I realized I had ear hairs that where super long  took me like an hour to tweazer them all
Jan 27, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Long hair even
Jan 27, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It covered my ears lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: I'm getting a nose hair trimmer.
Jan 27, 2020 9:13 AM - T-hug: I got a good walh one
Jan 27, 2020 9:13 AM - T-hug: For xmas
Jan 27, 2020 9:13 AM - T-hug: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:15 AM - Veho: And do you use it, or do you cultivate your nostril bush?
Jan 27, 2020 9:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug returns to the box 
Jan 27, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could use those hairs to make clones
Jan 27, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: Only the plucked ones.
Jan 27, 2020 9:18 AM - Veho: Hair clippings don't contain DNA.
Jan 27, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt my clones would be as good as boba Fett though lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:18 AM - Veho: I am not planning a murder.
Jan 27, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/01/25/the-fake-airpods-made-in-china-are-very-dangerous/amp/
Jan 27, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know what kenenthk is getting for Christmas this year.... Lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Hello.... Yes I need exploding ear pods...." Lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: They use Samsung's proprietary exploding battery tech.
Jan 27, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tJZE55s.mp4
Jan 27, 2020 9:35 AM - T-hug: Ouch
Jan 27, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/chinese-league-of-legends-pro-series-suspended-due-to-coronavirus/
Jan 27, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho he going for the Mike Tyson face scar tattoo
Jan 27, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: Fuck that "health and safety" bull, I say we introduce Thunderdome.
Jan 27, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: Ten thousand people enter, one man leaves.
Jan 27, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: It's just playing on a higher difficulty.
Jan 27, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: Like I said, scurvy.
Jan 27, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: Make the deathmatch an actual death match.
Jan 27, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Remember when Nintendo patented that blood pressure and pulse indicator as a gaming controller?
Jan 27, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol injects you with Corona if you lose?
Jan 27, 2020 9:50 AM - Veho: Injects you with an antidote if you win.
Jan 27, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Evolution speed hack lol
Jan 27, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Player 47 disqualified for having natural immunity
Jan 27, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OgUfbab.mp4
Jan 27, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well she will do well on the girls soccer team for sure!
Jan 27, 2020 11:47 AM - Veho: I think the wiener is still there.
Jan 27, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe two of them now lol
Jan 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZIx6eKf.png
Jan 27, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Jan 27, 2020 1:47 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jan 27, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk how you doing man
Jan 27, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm happy I maybe get 3 days off in a row lol
Jan 27, 2020 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Work you lazy fuck
Jan 27, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Aliexpress needs your money in this time of sick ess
Jan 27, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: China needs your money in this time of media backlash.
Jan 27, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I get 48 hours in 4 days  my 2080 Ti might get a twin  lol
Jan 27, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: I thought china always had a sick issue cause you always see them wearing face masks
Jan 27, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: That's because of smog.
Jan 27, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They got sick from the weird stuff I order..
Jan 27, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Fuckin aliexpress
Jan 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sorry China don't die!!!
Jan 27, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Probably cause even your virtual money has hivs on it you filthy man
Jan 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm a nice person
Jan 27, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't want to work in customs right now
Jan 27, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: #Ken4admin so no one could post
Jan 27, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know like some sick Chinese worker has coughed on something
Jan 27, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: But my fleshlight just hit customs
Jan 27, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All these vectors of infection
Jan 27, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: You could say customs gave you a custom aids
Jan 27, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can have Corona for 14 days not feel sick and still be infectious
Jan 27, 2020 1:58 PM - kenenthk: At least that's one thing kobe got to dodge out on
Jan 27, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So customs could inadvertently be a  massive vector
Jan 27, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: If america wasnt in trillions of debt we could have our own system that takes months to get here even if they have massive warehouses oh wait that's called walmart
Jan 27, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah so after customs coughs all over everything Walmart can sell the stuff to like 99% of America lol
Jan 27, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Walmart auto is like china customs
Jan 27, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15089/the-corsair-ddr4-5000-vengeance-lpx-memory-review
Jan 27, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jan 27, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Shield TV upgrade
Jan 27, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qpMvS1Q1sos
Jan 27, 2020 3:22 PM - kenenthk: Let me know the massive amounts of difference
Jan 27, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: new shield tv upgrade?
Jan 27, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: where?
Jan 27, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV it's out just today
Jan 27, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just bought the 2019 one, still have time to return it i thuink
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might roll out to the new ones later mines a lunch model lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? no there isn't Psi lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh you mean an update? Lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: is 9.0 available yet?
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: I wish ti hell they would ditch that ugly UI
Jan 27, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: "that ugly UI" is android TV stock lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/forums/shield-tv/9/326572/2019-shield-experience-upgrade-810-hotfix-image/ < Just a small update lol
Jan 27, 2020 3:44 PM - kenenthk: YouDontSay.meme
Jan 27, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could choose my background...
Jan 27, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything else is fine
Jan 27, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or animated wall papers would be cool
Jan 27, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_rstdgCz9M
Jan 27, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You used to be able to set a custom background image if you edited one of the system APKs, was like customization.nv.apk or something like that
Jan 27, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that was ages ago, dunno if that still works lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You basically had to find the background png in the apk, then replace it with your own lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta be rooted and such though
Jan 27, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's another thing... I wish root was easier to obtain.
Jan 27, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think Nvidia would be ok with that
Jan 27, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it not? AFAIK all you have to do is unlock your bootloader and then flash Nvidia's rooted image lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They literally provide you with a rooted image to flash if you wanted to
Jan 27, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you can even flash Magisk before that, if you wanted to use Magisk as well
Jan 27, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess I dunno if that applies to the newer ones lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with mine that's all I had to do
Jan 27, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://developer.nvidia.com/shield-developer-os-images < looks like they still do, except for the 2019 one so far lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat that is easier than I remember it
Jan 27, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how I rooted my Shield portable, too lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been the same process since all the way back then lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:27 PM - Flame: shield in china get all the best Nintendo games.... rest of the world gets jack shit
Jan 27, 2020 4:27 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jan 27, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame no one has been able to crack those online checks for those
Jan 27, 2020 4:28 PM - Flame: at least you can install Kodi
Jan 27, 2020 4:29 PM - Flame: for game preservation of course :^)
Jan 27, 2020 4:30 PM - Flame: right tom?
Jan 27, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Game preservation" 
Jan 27, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm "preserving" like 4TB of games 
Jan 27, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: if it wasnt for lords like Psionic who preserves games where would us common folk be?
Jan 27, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna have to clean up all the content I'm "preserving" soon, only got like 500gb free of my 14ish TBs 
Jan 27, 2020 4:36 PM - Flame: 
Jan 27, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could clear out most of the dupes from my main drives that are also on my external
Jan 27, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also got a 1TB NVMe coming in as a review unit, so that's nice 
Jan 27, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get to replace the meh cacheless NVMe in my gaming desktop 
Jan 27, 2020 4:46 PM - Flame: nice
Jan 27, 2020 4:57 PM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEjLFpU2pJ4
Jan 27, 2020 4:57 PM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye7FKc1JQe4
Jan 27, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://futurism.com/china-quarantines-three-cities-pandemic/amp
Jan 27, 2020 6:12 PM - Chary: sotn is the best
Jan 27, 2020 6:12 PM - Chary: according to the ratings here
Jan 27, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bD6GUDt
Jan 27, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sbje6N2
Jan 27, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SfUlDeC
Jan 27, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/b3s76cv.jpg
Jan 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V1gH9EF.jpg
Jan 27, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8VvDfQ0kKc
Jan 27, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/u7jydqmkf3dqfmc/20200127_201407.jpg?dl=0
Jan 27, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zwxu5dr9hqcp6mx/20200127_202808.jpg?dl=0
Jan 27, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hyfh5106moxjur1/20200127_203240.jpg?dl=0
Jan 27, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was some delicious kimchi nabe udon
Jan 27, 2020 10:29 PM - kenenthk: Well now I've seen it all a fucking vape shop selling q knock off nes mini clone for 20 bucks
Jan 27, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 27, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta make up the list sales since you have to be 21 now?
Jan 27, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lost even
Jan 27, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Let's see how that worked out for souljaboy
Jan 28, 2020 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://i.imgur.com/FnAbmiH.mp4
Jan 28, 2020 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Jan 28, 2020 3:29 AM - DJPlace: my local gamestop sucks
Jan 28, 2020 3:29 AM - DJPlace: they are not selling 3DS systems anymore and no sega genesis mini's also
Jan 28, 2020 3:30 AM - DJPlace: dang sonic angel knight that looks good


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 29, 2020)

Jan 28, 2020 4:13 AM - Ericthegreat: Eh
Jan 28, 2020 4:13 AM - Ericthegreat: Is that Alfredo, should've been cheese
Jan 28, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1If0G1FD2VA
Jan 28, 2020 6:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is alfredo not cheese? 
Jan 28, 2020 7:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ttur7Zs.jpg
Jan 28, 2020 8:30 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I would nibble on that
Jan 28, 2020 10:24 AM - Skelletonike: lmao
Jan 28, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: alfredo is a dish
Jan 28, 2020 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats all i know
Jan 28, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Uk1xoRP.png
Jan 28, 2020 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: so complicated just to make one tiny lasagna
Jan 28, 2020 12:22 PM - Veho: That's just one serving, the recipe makes 20 tiny lasagnas.
Jan 28, 2020 12:22 PM - Veho: Or one large one.
Jan 28, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I make it I always have to make like 10 pounds...
Jan 28, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My family would kill me if I made less
Jan 28, 2020 1:28 PM - Skelletonike: Reading pounds irks me.
Jan 28, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1I4JdTc.png
Jan 28, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/roughest-kfc-installs-fence-between-counter-and-customers.amp
Jan 28, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: Chav-proofing the KFC.
Jan 28, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I had poppa John's Pizza last night lol
Jan 28, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-01-27/amid-coronavirus-scare-u-s-evacuating-personnel-to-southern-california?_amp=true
Jan 28, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like possibly 110 poeple in the US now .. that's a huge jump lol
Jan 28, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: 110 -detected-.
Jan 28, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: YOU GUYS ARE BONED
Jan 28, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://geektyrant.com/news/dampd-fans-renamed-classic-modules-to-hilariously-fit-the-cover-art
Jan 28, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if I die tell kenenthk he is asshoe for me lol
Jan 28, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a more serious note the hospitals are scared shitless here at least the ones I am working at
Jan 28, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jMQ6QlB.jpg
Jan 28, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotlmao
Jan 28, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: can you make one large one? how do you stuff it?
Jan 28, 2020 3:26 PM - OldLinkCj: how can i contact an admin to change my DOB here?
Jan 28, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/staff/
Jan 28, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks like you should contact a supervisor
Jan 28, 2020 3:32 PM - OldLinkCj: ooh thank u
Jan 28, 2020 3:33 PM - OldLinkCj: the people around here are so nice, honestly
Jan 28, 2020 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Ha
Jan 28, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uA3jKb2
Jan 28, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Go to bed pzi
Jan 28, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UXBgCNV
Jan 28, 2020 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: some of them are
Jan 28, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pI2KZIS
Jan 28, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zcJQOSm.jpg
Jan 28, 2020 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jan 28, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenny you feeling OK?
Jan 28, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should stock up on vitamins and water lol
Jan 28, 2020 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Cbd water
Jan 28, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WUM2ixD
Jan 28, 2020 7:11 PM - kenenthk: They've been running this loud airpump machine all day long
Jan 28, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QnbJJKI1auQ
Jan 28, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk air pump?
Jan 28, 2020 7:15 PM - kenenthk: Looks like it's some sewer work been going since 10am and att just sent me a copyright email lol
Jan 28, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks times two
Jan 28, 2020 7:16 PM - kenenthk: My fault for forgetting to delete the seed
Jan 28, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Torrentimg episodes of My Little Pony again kenenthk?
Jan 28, 2020 7:17 PM - kenenthk: It was for 1917 which was a shitty movie anyway
Jan 28, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it lol
Jan 28, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was right before that huge out real in 1920
Jan 28, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Break not real lol
Jan 28, 2020 7:18 PM - kenenthk: 2020 the outbreak in virus watch people die
Jan 28, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like every XX20 things get all plague like
Jan 28, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Funny tho I've  ever gotten a notice for downloading a game
Jan 28, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't bother with it usually
Jan 28, 2020 7:21 PM - kenenthk: I should probably look into vpns now
Jan 28, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Movies and music however love to sue customers
Jan 28, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah VPNs are pretty cheap these days
Jan 28, 2020 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Like ure daughter
Jan 28, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should get one too just in case lol
Jan 28, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/27/nvidia-shield-experience-8-0-2-adds-support-for-new-shield-remote-nas-based-dvr-storage-and-more/?amp
Jan 28, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The update I was talking about yesterday
Jan 28, 2020 7:25 PM - kenenthk: In other words dont torrent NBC movies
Jan 28, 2020 7:27 PM - kenenthk: It is getting annoying how they offer deals like $5 a month but you gotta pay us $50 now
Jan 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Ericthegreat: Meh
Jan 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Ericthegreat: VPN is bullshit mostly, unless you pirate porn.
Jan 28, 2020 7:32 PM - kenenthk: Guess I'm stuck with movie hd since kodis gone to shit
Jan 28, 2020 7:33 PM - Ericthegreat: Go back a few years and everyone said to just ignore isp letters ect, then all those apps Started having those bs "no VPN detected" add
Jan 28, 2020 7:33 PM - Ericthegreat: Ads
Jan 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Ericthegreat: Pretty sure the whole "gotta get a VPN" thing is done the same as the trump election campaign.
Jan 28, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Luckily this was my first notice if they send them out constantly then yeah they might do something
Jan 28, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: To Scott has a good video about VPNs and who needs them.
Jan 28, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: tl;dr: not that many people.
Jan 28, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: It won't prevent Google and Facebook and China from spying on you.
Jan 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: Basically the only reason to have it is if your ISP is throttling your Netflix.
Jan 28, 2020 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is baked. 
Jan 28, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: Only half baked.
Jan 28, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's porn got to do with VPNs Eric? As if your ISP gives a shit that you're downloading porn
Jan 28, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the porn just ask the subway guy
Jan 28, 2020 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: ... forget i asked, I don't want to know
Jan 28, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho is that the "This video is sponsored by [redacted]VPN" video?
Jan 28, 2020 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: This one https://youtu.be/WVDQEoe6ZWY
Jan 28, 2020 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Good shit
Jan 28, 2020 11:45 PM - TheGav179: How do you comment on a forum
Jan 28, 2020 11:45 PM - TheGav179: im new
Jan 28, 2020 11:45 PM - TheGav179: very
Jan 29, 2020 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: with your penis
Jan 29, 2020 12:45 AM - kenenthk: Which is why jd doesn't communicate that often
Jan 29, 2020 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: you know it
Jan 29, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The VPN and porn thing is that whole law they passed in the UK or Briton or somewhere... You need some sort of license to view porn lol but with a VPN you can be from the USA or where ever it's legal


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 30, 2020)

Jan 29, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever it is, basically it boiled down to "Too easy to just click yes I am 18"
Jan 29, 2020 4:06 AM - kenenthk: Did you get hit by the quake psi
Jan 29, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Quake in Florida?\
Jan 29, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do remember that one years and years ago (was a tiny weird tremor)
Jan 29, 2020 4:09 AM - kenenthk: 7.7 in Cuba or something reached miami
Jan 29, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit that's kinda big and close...
Jan 29, 2020 4:09 AM - kenenthk: 
Jan 29, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I was planning on moving to Iceland anyway lol
Jan 29, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yBLvqEJ
Jan 29, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XeI5Z8j
Jan 29, 2020 4:11 AM - kenenthk: Why not china you could get a job at your favorite factory and they would no longer have use for forklifts
Jan 29, 2020 4:14 AM - kenenthk: And your nickname could be that healthy white man over there
Jan 29, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 29, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably be a lot of job openings in China soon....
Jan 29, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/china-hospital-coronavirus-death-toll-germany-first-case-082014095.html
Jan 29, 2020 4:32 AM - Veho: And Germany, it would seem.
Jan 29, 2020 4:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jCwoOxT.jpg
Jan 29, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y05OYQ4
Jan 29, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's all over the planet already 
Jan 29, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it will end up being like a nasty flu but a lot of old people will die 
Jan 29, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: could end up being like 10% of the population?
Jan 29, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But that's still like 700 million people?
Jan 29, 2020 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Knowing psi he would apply for an SS ranking officer
Jan 29, 2020 4:53 AM - kenenthk: At least the media can lay off vaping for now something new to terrorize the world
Jan 29, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UuYzzbe
Jan 29, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I already am an officer 
Jan 29, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have your train ticket already 
Jan 29, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CKfYAYV
Jan 29, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tkhy5pP
Jan 29, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GQzrVQp
Jan 29, 2020 5:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I GOT, TWO TICKETS TO PARADISE! 
Jan 29, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c1qOYni
Jan 29, 2020 5:46 AM - kenenthk: Stfu you square
Jan 29, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/A2VejcT.jpg I like this idea lol
Jan 29, 2020 5:57 AM - kenenthk: You suck
Jan 29, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a8XFUmP
Jan 29, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UwLBqU8
Jan 29, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8W3C3I3
Jan 29, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/n9G9aXD
Jan 29, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: Stfo
Jan 29, 2020 6:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PZcCLHk
Jan 29, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mgkBMY1
Jan 29, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho try taking that on a plane with you lol
Jan 29, 2020 6:57 AM - James_: *IMGUR*
Jan 29, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Last time eating walmarts subs threw up twice
Jan 29, 2020 7:18 AM - Veho: How many did you eat?
Jan 29, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Just the one
Jan 29, 2020 7:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1vccr3yWBU 
Jan 29, 2020 7:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tc2WNuE.png
Jan 29, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RNhj0Wd
Jan 29, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G9wqRb7
Jan 29, 2020 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FLmskIh
Jan 29, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zfC4oJR.jpg
Jan 29, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Coronavirus-2019-nCoV-China-Premium-T-Shirt/dp/B0845FV8B1/ref=sr_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=coronavirus&qid=1580292475&sr=8-16
Jan 29, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/survived-Coronavirus-2020-Microbiology-Pullover/dp/B0849FN1H8/ref=sr_1_35?dchild=1&keywords=coronavirus&qid=1580292552&sr=8-35
Jan 29, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems a bit premature lol
Jan 29, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHhFqLcVxNU
Jan 29, 2020 11:01 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1IOO5wdPJk
Jan 29, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxnN05vOuSM
Jan 29, 2020 11:17 AM - cearp: good morning guys
Jan 29, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: Sup.
Jan 29, 2020 11:27 AM - Flame: top of the morning to you too
Jan 29, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G9wqRb7
Jan 29, 2020 12:15 PM - Veho: Bitchcoin.
Jan 29, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CpugPKn
Jan 29, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zi1SDQj
Jan 29, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What happens if everyone peed on the elevator lol
Jan 29, 2020 12:29 PM - scoopwest: hi
Jan 29, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt5562058/
Jan 29, 2020 1:06 PM - scoopwest: gameshare xbox 360
Jan 29, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Kiwi-Fancy-Designer-Dessert-Sauce/dp/B000F8HATQ/ref=pd_cp_325_4/138-8097267-7493016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B000F8HATQ&pd_rd_r=d1acc78f-ece7-4c93-8d70-2bfadd04d8b9&pd_rd_w=vuA1P&pd_rd_wg=4re0q&pf_rd_p=592dc715-8438-4207-b7fa-4c7afdeb6112&pf_rd_r=2M1TVARZJWGWCC5NY90P&psc=1&refRID=2M1TVARZJWGWCC5NY90P
Jan 29, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: Squeeze sauce.
Jan 29, 2020 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Puke puke
Jan 29, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it's good in milk
Jan 29, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or on a veggie pizza lol
Jan 29, 2020 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Fucku psi
Jan 29, 2020 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Ass
Jan 29, 2020 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Mfer shit drips parental advisory explicit content sob fuc idk
Jan 29, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 29, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is emotional about his pizza
Jan 29, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: I've been puking all night fo 
Jan 29, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn kenny has Corona!!!
Jan 29, 2020 2:40 PM - Flame: oh my god Corona killed kenny
Jan 29, 2020 2:40 PM - Flame: you bastards !!
Jan 29, 2020 3:24 PM - xPhantomSoldier: hi i need help with my r4 im new
Jan 29, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/365-Everyday-Value-Organic-Concentrate/dp/B07KQW28WL/ref=pd_sbs_467_12?_encoding=UTF8&fpw=pantry&pd_rd_i=B07KQW28WL&pd_rd_r=4c508af3-c9ec-4ea5-810e-a1b940b03ef2&pd_rd_w=Fy7w9&pd_rd_wg=gGX2T&pf_rd_p=bdd201df-734f-454e-883c-73b0d8ccd4c3&pf_rd_r=HEGRFFCD5SQCBPVJFQ53&psc=1&refRID=HEGRFFCD5SQCBPVJFQ53
Jan 29, 2020 4:51 PM - kenenthk: That's the last time I eat walmart subs
Jan 29, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you died it for sure would have been lol
Jan 29, 2020 5:41 PM - kenenthk: I'm assuming death feels better then what I went through
Jan 29, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Possibly lol
Jan 29, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Plus death also means I wouldn't have to know flame anymore so it's a win win
Jan 29, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be dead like a hundred times over but I assume eventually it will happen
Jan 29, 2020 5:44 PM - kenenthk: The fact no one remembers death on the surgery board sou ds fascinating
Jan 29, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's an odd sensation.... I can usually tell when a person near me is a few days away from death
Jan 29, 2020 5:45 PM - kenenthk: So can my ex
Jan 29, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a tone a musical note in the air a sadness
Jan 29, 2020 5:46 PM - kenenthk: No psi that's just your wife rating your performance last night 
Jan 29, 2020 5:46 PM - mickybuser: anyone that has savewizard willing to mod a save for me?
Jan 29, 2020 5:47 PM - mickybuser: if yes add my discord : micky#1747    pls
Jan 29, 2020 6:19 PM - James_: not anymore
Jan 29, 2020 6:20 PM - James_: konkey dong beat it
Jan 29, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WHO says Corona virus is deadly in 2% of cases
Jan 29, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it manages to spread world wide that's like 140 million poeple
Jan 29, 2020 7:47 PM - kenenthk: And how many died from Ebola or west nile
Jan 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ebola maybe a few thousand same for West nile
Jan 29, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: And how many died from vaping 
Jan 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone who has to deal with the hipsters does a . little bit on the inside
Jan 29, 2020 7:50 PM - kenenthk: Ok boomer
Jan 29, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 29, 2020 7:51 PM - kenenthk: I'm a millennial even tho I'm almost 30 makes sense to me
Jan 29, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:49 PM - kenenthk: And how many died from vaping  < Not enough
Jan 29, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 29, 2020 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Ok millennial
Jan 29, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go vape some Corona  lol
Jan 29, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also eat more Walmart subs  lol
Jan 29, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 29, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If this Corona virus hits the ass eating population we are doomed lol
Jan 29, 2020 8:10 PM - kenenthk: You would know 
Jan 29, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eating ass and vaping mad clouds!!!
Jan 29, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/181697346154?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=181697346154&targetid=887487568924&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=9023858&poi=&campaignid=2086169719&mkgroupid=89753975755&rlsatarget=pla-887487568924&abcId=1141016&merchantid=101744601&gclid=CjwKCAiA98TxBRBtEiwAVRLquxH19pQIvKXoEe0v28feu2NaFArkQZZQzRYSVPBfCpIyeSx04SdNfhoCK5YQAvD_BwE Drink up
Jan 29, 2020 8:18 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/health/flight-americans-evacuated-china-coronavirus-lands-california
Jan 29, 2020 8:52 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I've uploaded so much to Archive.org today, Archive.org thinks I'm a spam account now
Jan 29, 2020 8:52 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: neat
Jan 29, 2020 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Better change your name to Spam_Bandatcoot
Jan 29, 2020 9:00 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: good idea
Jan 29, 2020 9:01 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: "SlowDown | Please reduce your request rate. | Your upload of asusp5vd1xdriversen from username [censored] appears to be spam. | If you believe this is a mistake, contact [email protected] and include this entire message in your email."
Jan 29, 2020 9:01 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: So I sent them an email
Jan 29, 2020 9:01 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: now I'm hoping that they will whitelist me again
Jan 29, 2020 9:11 PM - kenenthk: Lol info emails more like we might reply back
Jan 29, 2020 9:16 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I guess the tag "P5VD1-X" makes it think it's spam
Jan 29, 2020 9:17 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the thing is, this is an Asus motherboard :|
Jan 29, 2020 9:36 PM - Ryccardo: SARS virus
Jan 29, 2020 9:36 PM - Ryccardo: corona virus
Jan 29, 2020 9:36 PM - Ryccardo: w32/[email protected]
Jan 29, 2020 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: spell it out
Jan 29, 2020 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: asus_pee_five_vee_dee_one_ex_drivers_en
Jan 29, 2020 9:40 PM - kenenthk: Pls contact [email protected] to see if you're fucked
Jan 29, 2020 9:56 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_lnX85L_wS4 these are satisfying to watch
Jan 30, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WyPCYei
Jan 30, 2020 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Stop turning my videos into imgur links psi
Jan 30, 2020 2:02 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/S_JAVvOouUQ
Jan 30, 2020 3:11 AM - kenenthk: https://www.wfmynews2.com/mobile/article/news/crime/man-lights-joint-in-court-facing-marijuana-charge-tennessee/83-a7799a50-be4d-41ae-8a7e-39447ba5f281


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 31, 2020)

Jan 30, 2020 5:25 AM - dailyrips: anyone have any info on the switch not showing up on my pc tried all the fixes etc diffrent methods people posted but no luck
Jan 30, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nWW3D79.mp4
Jan 30, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://media.oglaf.com/comic/window-to-the-soul.jpg
Jan 30, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rk0ClNR
Jan 30, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oRTf69X
Jan 30, 2020 7:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ut0Pitp
Jan 30, 2020 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ny5IUma
Jan 30, 2020 8:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v7f8Uxp.jpg
Jan 30, 2020 8:09 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: te fuck, they sent me back an email
Jan 30, 2020 8:09 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Thanks, "Jeff", you actually helped me
Jan 30, 2020 8:10 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and yeah, it uploads now
Jan 30, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I estimate that this corona virus will end up being a nasty flu, nothing to really worry about but it will kill a lot of old people
Jan 30, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: Just like all the other hysterical scares we've had.
Jan 30, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: Swine flu. SARS. Avian flu.
Jan 30, 2020 9:03 AM - Veho: Yeah it will kill a bunch of people and then people get all hysterical because they keep forgetting that _the flu kills people_.
Jan 30, 2020 9:07 AM - AsPika2219: Poor Wuhan.... 
Jan 30, 2020 10:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eeFEg4B.mp4
Jan 30, 2020 11:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: that is assuming we have not been grossly lied to about the number of infected
Jan 30, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of that I am almost certain
Jan 30, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QnhjXsC
Jan 30, 2020 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: that we have, you mean?
Jan 30, 2020 11:36 AM - Veho: They would also need to lie about the number of deaths, or else the disease's mortality rate would look much higher.
Jan 30, 2020 11:36 AM - Veho: So the question is, what do you get by lying about either one of those?
Jan 30, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: If their goal is to enforce quarantine and isolation and isolation and population control under the guise of "health", the best way would be to inflate both numbers. "Billions infected, millions dead, emergency martial law, everyone gets a tracking chip implanted into their ass. Hail Mao."
Jan 30, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: "This is for your own protection."
Jan 30, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IPYclei
Jan 30, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if it's a lot worse the economic impact would be worse than the disease
Jan 30, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some chip fabs are already warning there may be slowdowns in production...
Jan 30, 2020 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: so the benefit of making it seems not so bad is they can keep investors less worried.
Jan 30, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: In which case they would play down the number of deaths but report actual numbers of infections, to make it seem more harmless.
Jan 30, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think sick days would look bad too
Jan 30, 2020 12:03 PM - Veho: And since the virus has crossed borders now, it's not like production can move anywhere else.
Jan 30, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True not being able to recover lost productivity is bad 
Jan 30, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6QYF1Gq This one made me laugh
Jan 30, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: Putting all your hundred year eggs in one basket  
Jan 30, 2020 12:07 PM - Veho: That dog was literally losing his shit.
Jan 30, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VhQv1uZ
Jan 30, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/73jv8BL OK this one is pretty funny
Jan 30, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GTFykcm
Jan 30, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tdWT8ZI Kobe crash!
Jan 30, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6GgQ2Uw
Jan 30, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8zyideH I have been here
Jan 30, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FFZJPF0.jpg
Jan 30, 2020 12:46 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 30, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blocksandfiles.com/2020/01/29/coronavirus-outbreak-could-choke-nand-and-disk-supplies/
Jan 30, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/01/29/us/postal-worker-hides-mail-storage-unit-trnd/index.html
Jan 30, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/4607149002
Jan 30, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: So basically the major issue isn't the disease, but the lockdowns it will cause.
Jan 30, 2020 1:02 PM - ChibiMofo: Unless it isn't.
Jan 30, 2020 1:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dvissev.jpg
Jan 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually enjoy a bit of chaos bit this might be less enjoyable lol
Jan 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But even
Jan 30, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: https://didyuoknowgaming-blog.tumblr.com/
Jan 30, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://66.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6i5xqnmPP1ryjnzgo1_500.png
Jan 30, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 30, 2020 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: you
Jan 30, 2020 2:39 PM - kenenthk: You wish
Jan 30, 2020 2:41 PM - kenenthk: I dont know how I'm dropping bombs when I only ate once yesterday
Jan 30, 2020 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you eat nothing but cabbage and beans?
Jan 30, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Chef boarydee
Jan 30, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm starting the omad diet
Jan 30, 2020 3:09 PM - cearp: not gomad?
Jan 30, 2020 3:09 PM - cearp: gallon of milk a day
Jan 30, 2020 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Just uremums milk
Jan 30, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: OMAD diet, Only Men And Dicks.
Jan 30, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: You wish
Jan 30, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/HAWBVU0_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 30, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: No it isn't.
Jan 30, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She's a Lich!!!
Jan 30, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Its betty Bagans
Jan 30, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1aTRyjp
Jan 30, 2020 6:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho never baked any cookies 
Jan 30, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ytjRzXx This is how I imagine game design being done in the future maybe with a hint of AI help.
Jan 30, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Also future anime porn
Jan 30, 2020 6:55 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: kenenthk, that's what you call...
Jan 30, 2020 6:55 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: HENNNNN
Jan 30, 2020 6:55 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: TAI
Jan 30, 2020 6:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm not into pencil drawings I enjoy fleshy boobs
Jan 30, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQJFVnz_Ts8
Jan 30, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: Meaty tits.
Jan 30, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: Meat-its. Like Cheez-its but with ham flavor.
Jan 30, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BHV6reP.jpg
Jan 30, 2020 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Finally beat the dbz game
Jan 30, 2020 9:22 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: im into pencil drawings
Jan 30, 2020 9:22 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: if only i could draw something myself
Jan 30, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: 8=D I can do typings, let me type your dick
Jan 30, 2020 9:41 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: (k ima head out)
Jan 30, 2020 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Good
Jan 30, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8======================D
Jan 30, 2020 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Stop posting my dick in text form jd
Jan 30, 2020 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mines bigger
Jan 30, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Jan 30, 2020 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only gay if the balls touch
Jan 30, 2020 10:54 PM - Megadriver94: ( . )( .) <--- boobs
Jan 30, 2020 10:54 PM - Megadriver94: hehe
Jan 30, 2020 11:17 PM - DinohScene: ( . Y . )
Jan 30, 2020 11:17 PM - DinohScene: there you go, a better set of tits
Jan 30, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: I prefer tri tits
Jan 31, 2020 12:13 AM - NeonDragon69: Hey guys I'm here just to ask a question I am new to the switch mod scene I've done many other systems for I just got my RCM loader in the mail and I was wondering if it is wise to update my system firmware before performing a custom firmware installation for the first time
Jan 31, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: those look a bit odd megadriver
Jan 31, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: ( . ) ( . ) ( . )
Jan 31, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: no dinoh that's a butt
Jan 31, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: with pimples on it
Jan 31, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: boobs don't face inwards like that
Jan 31, 2020 12:27 AM - kenenthk: Uremums boobs do
Jan 31, 2020 1:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 31, 2020 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is Jdbye trying to use morris code in chat?
Jan 31, 2020 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can't read your period codes. 
Jan 31, 2020 1:43 AM - kenenthk: Racked in about 1200 on tax returns may get myself something  
Jan 31, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm getting a pretty hefty sum this year, thanks to babby and married joint deductions lol
Jan 31, 2020 1:52 AM - kenenthk: I still owe government money so I probably won't even see any of it 
Jan 31, 2020 1:54 AM - kenenthk: If uncle Sam doesn't feed me a nice cock meat sandwhich I'll probably get a new bed and frame
Jan 31, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna pay off half my car loan, buy me a new laptop, buy my wife some stuff, and then put the rest away for bills lol
Jan 31, 2020 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Maybe a 1080 if I have enough left over they should still be a reliable card few more years
Jan 31, 2020 1:57 AM - kenenthk: I could recommend a nice Onn laptop 
Jan 31, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was actually considering another Walmart brand PoS 
Jan 31, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Laptop-FHD-GTX-Windows-Black-Intel-Nvidia-Display-i7-9750H-16GB-Tuned-10-THX-Memory-Home-144Hz-9th-SSD-512GB-EVOO-Gen-Spatial-Audio-Gaming-15-1660Ti/685182150 < This one
Jan 31, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It _was_ $800, which was a super killer deal
Jan 31, 2020 1:59 AM - kenenthk: Their $10 earbuds actually arent bad tbh
Jan 31, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But since the price jumped up another $100 I'm probably gonna try and find a used one with same specs for around $800 lol
Jan 31, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is apparently not that difficult, found plenty on eBay and Reddit and such so that'll be nice
Jan 31, 2020 2:00 AM - kenenthk: I could use some new headphones cause like everything leather I own is peeling off now even on my chair
Jan 31, 2020 2:00 AM - kenenthk: My chairs looking like Michael Jackson
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-GT62VR-7RE-15-6-Dominator-Pro-Gaming-Laptop/233466400401 < This one maybe, if it's still for sale by the time I get the cash lol
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aRZc4-Lc05k?t=295
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though Amazon has this thing for $850 brand new, which is also a steal: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YTFGXS3
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That I may consider lol
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Plantronic makes really nice headphones love their backbrat line
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Backbeat
Jan 31, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it'll be that cheap in 3-6 weeks lol
Jan 31, 2020 2:02 AM - kenenthk: https://pl.factoryoutletstore.com/details/664679/plantronics-backbeat-pro-2.html?category_id=20156&catalogitemid=597646
Jan 31, 2020 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Assuming there's nicer bt headsets out with 5.0 and everything now
Jan 31, 2020 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Also fuck turbotax for charging $30


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 1, 2020)

Jan 31, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn they charge more than you do!!!
Jan 31, 2020 4:57 AM - kenenthk: Well your daughter charges 50 claiming to be top shelf
Jan 31, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/01/30/world/asia/coronavirus-china.amp.html
Jan 31, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny too rich for your blood?
Jan 31, 2020 5:11 AM - kenenthk: The aids treatment wouldn't make it worth it
Jan 31, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Down with the HIVness
Jan 31, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/zombieload-just-wont-die-with-intel-forced-to-push-out-a-third-patch
Jan 31, 2020 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jan 31, 2020 6:06 AM - T-hug: Last day of being in Europe today
Jan 31, 2020 6:06 AM - T-hug: Brexit, B B B B Brexit!
Jan 31, 2020 6:06 AM - kenenthk: What's your home country
Jan 31, 2020 6:10 AM - Veho: Bye bye, T-hug.
Jan 31, 2020 6:16 AM - T-hug: England
Jan 31, 2020 6:16 AM - T-hug: But I live in wales now
Jan 31, 2020 6:21 AM - Broduskii: I live in fish
Jan 31, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/01/30/health/coronavirus-illinois-person-to-person-cdc/index.html
Jan 31, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK Brexit may actually help during the impending world wide economic collapse
Jan 31, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/travel/7000-people-held-cruise-ship-coronavirus-passenger-suspected-symptoms-report.amp
Jan 31, 2020 6:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wM2VxnC.jpg
Jan 31, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kinda pretty sure I'll get it at some point
Jan 31, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working in the ER doing security screening and poeple coughing on me all the time
Jan 31, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish they had some sort of flu shot like thing for it
Jan 31, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.arabnews.com/node/1620661/business-economy
Jan 31, 2020 6:35 AM - Veho: "We won't be selling our products cheaper because of, um, viruses. Yes."
Jan 31, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I worry that if I get it my wife will get it and very likely would not survive
Jan 31, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is in poor health with chronic breathing issues
Jan 31, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may be built like a Terminator but her not so much
Jan 31, 2020 6:42 AM - Veho: 
Jan 31, 2020 6:43 AM - Veho: I'm worried about my kids  :/
Jan 31, 2020 6:45 AM - kenenthk: If you're worried about a virus just take a helicopter ride kobe did it
Jan 31, 2020 6:45 AM - Veho: And the helicopter rotor will blow away all the viruses. Good thinking, ken.
Jan 31, 2020 6:46 AM - kenenthk: Worked for kobe
Jan 31, 2020 6:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/btc9A5P
Jan 31, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dollarshaveclub.com/content/story/so-you-pooped-your-pants-in-public-now-what
Jan 31, 2020 6:49 AM - T-hug: To soon ken
Jan 31, 2020 6:50 AM - Veho: What did you expect. ken is a dick.
Jan 31, 2020 6:50 AM - kenenthk: You obviously missed a bunch of stuff psi said about kobe
Jan 31, 2020 6:51 AM - Veho: Psi is a dick too.
Jan 31, 2020 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Were all dicks how are you not use to it
Jan 31, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 6:57 AM - kenenthk: He's a dick! You're a dick cause were all dicks!
Jan 31, 2020 6:59 AM - Veho: ken is a chode.
Jan 31, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Obi One Kobe "These are not the flight controls your looking for"
Jan 31, 2020 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Kobe this is how we pass air bags
Jan 31, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be or not Kobe that is the question!!!
Jan 31, 2020 7:04 AM - kenenthk: Were going to hell
Jan 31, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 is turning out to be a shit show of a year 
Jan 31, 2020 7:05 AM - kenenthk: At least eminems has a new album
Jan 31, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even out of the first month yet
Jan 31, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken it's gonna suck balls
Jan 31, 2020 7:06 AM - kenenthk: Meanwhile Young Thugs in the hospital
Jan 31, 2020 7:06 AM - kenenthk: When is the proper wait time to be a dick about a celebrity's death
Jan 31, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot Asian girls in your area Ken!!! Lol
Jan 31, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I usually wait 5-10 minutes
Jan 31, 2020 7:08 AM - kenenthk: I am trying to bang this attractive kindergartner teacher that lives about an hour away same age and no kids but she wants kids so my future fucked
Jan 31, 2020 7:09 AM - Veho: I don't feel bad about Kobe jokes because I'm a jealous, bitter little individual, but I feel bad about the rest of the people who died in the crash.
Jan 31, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just make her sign a no child support pre nup
Jan 31, 2020 7:09 AM - kenenthk: I can already see psi when eminem dies I guess the candy finally melted
Jan 31, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they do a cremation we can finally see if M and M will melt
Jan 31, 2020 7:10 AM - kenenthk: I'm still amazed it's not protocol to make passengers wear parachutes on any aircraft people trust technology way too much
Jan 31, 2020 7:10 AM - Veho: Remember to remove spaghetti before cremating.
Jan 31, 2020 7:11 AM - Veho: I'm imagining screaming panicking people opening parachutes while still in the aircraft.
Jan 31, 2020 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Like it should be law to take classes on pulling a string
Jan 31, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aircraft should just have a self destruct prevent all crashed
Jan 31, 2020 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Elon musk can make a durable truck but the military cant make aircrafts more durable
Jan 31, 2020 7:13 AM - Veho: Why not just put one giant parachute on the aircraft itself?
Jan 31, 2020 7:13 AM - kenenthk: The parachute could still burst in flame if an engine blows
Jan 31, 2020 7:14 AM - Veho: Everything could burst in flame if everything blows.
Jan 31, 2020 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Plus aircrafts can split in two at least some passengers could have a chance of jumping out and pull a string
Jan 31, 2020 7:15 AM - Veho: Oh sure, it doesn't prevent 100% of accidents so what's the friggin POINT?
Jan 31, 2020 7:15 AM - Veho: I guarantee you they would all just die.
Jan 31, 2020 7:15 AM - Veho: They would just get scattered over a larger area.
Jan 31, 2020 7:16 AM - kenenthk: Though 16 year old retards may think ita funny to launch a parachute open inside a plane
Jan 31, 2020 7:16 AM - Veho: The only way to give them a chance at survival is to eliminate their involvement in any action or decision making.
Jan 31, 2020 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My solution is 100% here at self destruct airlines we realize you have many choices when flying maybe you should make better choices.....
Jan 31, 2020 7:16 AM - kenenthk: Or stop being a lazy fuck and walk ;O
Jan 31, 2020 7:17 AM - Veho: Here at Christian Airlines, we believe that if God wanted us to fly he would have given us wings, so if you die in one of our planes it's your own damn fault you blasphemous piece of shit.
Jan 31, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: I thought that was us airline
Jan 31, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: What was that airline that double booked all their flights and then beat up the passengers?
Jan 31, 2020 7:21 AM - kenenthk: All of them?
Jan 31, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that was Terrorist Flights
Jan 31, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the no fly list? No problem!!!
Jan 31, 2020 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Whys the area 51 bus gotta be white
Jan 31, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If more than one group of Terrorist tries to hijack the same flight do they fight?
Jan 31, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: No they'd just assume it was their new village
Jan 31, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: @Psi Only if they can't decide on a target.
Jan 31, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "No they must meet my demands!!!!" "I swear Ahkmed if you screw this up!!!!"
Jan 31, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: https://edition.cnn.com/2017/04/10/travel/passenger-removed-united-flight-trnd/index.html
Jan 31, 2020 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Target.com welcoming terrorists since the 90s
Jan 31, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: "Look, our demands aren't mutually exclusive, can we just make a list?"
Jan 31, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That could be a funny skit lol
Jan 31, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: "Agree, but if they agree to meet one of the demands to show good faith, my demand gets accepted first!" "No deal!"
Jan 31, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the end of the skit they realize they have no hostages because the whole plane is terrorist
Jan 31, 2020 7:26 AM - kenenthk: That woman has a pig looks like my ex finally moved on
Jan 31, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol a pig looked like your ex.....
Jan 31, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TJyKtxF.jpg
Jan 31, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: Looks like she traded up.
Jan 31, 2020 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Yeah your daughter 
Jan 31, 2020 7:28 AM - Veho: Used to date ken, now she's dating a pig.
Jan 31, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny I knew your standards where low
Jan 31, 2020 7:31 AM - kenenthk: She's a lovely woman
Jan 31, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Gotta win daddy points
Jan 31, 2020 7:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG 
Jan 31, 2020 7:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, I see pac-man inside the recent content list.
Jan 31, 2020 7:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Custom firmware for sega flashback 2018? 
Jan 31, 2020 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Drugs are bad
Jan 31, 2020 7:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pac-man was on sega? 
Jan 31, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the Genesis yes
Jan 31, 2020 7:37 AM - kenenthk: It was on gamegear also
Jan 31, 2020 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a CiB copy if Mrs Pacman on the Genesis lol
Jan 31, 2020 7:38 AM - Veho: Pac-man was on drugs?
Jan 31, 2020 7:39 AM - kenenthk: He was lop sided
Jan 31, 2020 7:40 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wJFusPZ
Jan 31, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All those "Power pellets" probably LSD
Jan 31, 2020 7:45 AM - kenenthk: What was lsd like psi
Jan 31, 2020 7:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 31, 2020 7:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There was a pac-man game on genesis where you use a sling shot to hit pac-man
Jan 31, 2020 7:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What was NAMCO THINKING! 
Jan 31, 2020 7:46 AM - kenenthk: They were thinking people on drugs would question it
Jan 31, 2020 7:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8XfPeVsD6w 
Jan 31, 2020 8:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xeB1EzW.png
Jan 31, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That little fucker...
Jan 31, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/wsvn.com/news/local/florida-man-accused-of-hanging-dog-from-tree-punching-child-who-refused-to-help-hide-body/amp/
Jan 31, 2020 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Control your midgets psi
Jan 31, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsoctv.com/news/trending/florida-man-pretending-be-mcdonalds-cashier-fakes-taking-order-takes-cash-deputies-say/3G2PW5FYSVGBTH7NDKNMVOPTDY/%3foutputType=amp
Jan 31, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: KISSIMMEE really
Jan 31, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yes it's real
Jan 31, 2020 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Should be changed to kobe
Jan 31, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Kobe was a type of beef
Jan 31, 2020 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Open your mouth and find out
Jan 31, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a city in Japan lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kobesteakhouse.com/location/clearwater/
Jan 31, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.firehouse.com/home/news/10530018/fire-destroys-kobe-steakhouse-restaurant-in-florida
Jan 31, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm skipping regular hell going straight to super hell
Jan 31, 2020 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Just become a satanist they think satan will treat them right
Jan 31, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Satan did argue for our right to choose our fate lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free will and all that
Jan 31, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of hard to argue the guy was completely bad
Jan 31, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: He also sends out notice to kill babies
Jan 31, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that was the church supporting abortions in case of evil babies or something
Jan 31, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you ever done the helicopter? Lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:50 AM - kenenthk: I'd rather not know a dude that can have me anal fucked by goats
Jan 31, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rename it the Kobe Copter and end it by smacking your GFs tits with your junk lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:52 AM - kenenthk: I do hears theirs more wieners in a WNBA locker room then a nfl locker room
Jan 31, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: WNBA Will Never Be Alright
Jan 31, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Imagine what a WNFL would be like
Jan 31, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't they have that undies bowl
Jan 31, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Hut hut you got red on the ball again cathy!
Jan 31, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to have Women's topless pimping with slow mo replays 
Jan 31, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ping pong lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Autocorrect ain't playing tonight lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:57 AM - kenenthk: LGBTNFL edition
Jan 31, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you see that south Park episode? Lol
Jan 31, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig
Jan 31, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: The Ts will be linesmen lesbians wide receivers
Jan 31, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You will die laughing 
Jan 31, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heather kicks ass lol
Jan 31, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/1/30/21115784/samsung-galaxy-s20-plus-ultra-reserve-pre-order
Jan 31, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/1/30/21115752/wizards-of-the-coast-archetype-entertainment-bioware-new-studio
Jan 31, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.intrafish.com/markets/live-updates-chinas-coronavirus-chaos-sucks-in-salmon-shrimp-lobster/2-1-746616
Jan 31, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So food getting too China is gonna be an issue?
Jan 31, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: It will just be shipped over on autonomous rafts.
Jan 31, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: Yes, stuff getting in and out of China will be a problem until this new disease thing blows over.
Jan 31, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: A bigger problem is that China is one of the major exporters of food, and staple foods on a lot of markets come from China.
Jan 31, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just don't want 3 billion hangry poeple lol
Jan 31, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: Yeah. There might be shortages or price increases in staple ingredients and foods.
Jan 31, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's going to be a bad time
Jan 31, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: It really depends on how bad this disease really is.
Jan 31, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: While having a new deadly disease around isn't my idea of a good time, I think it's being overblown a bit.
Jan 31, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's super contagious but ultimately just a souped up flu
Jan 31, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still bad though
Jan 31, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: The reported mortality rate so far has been lower than the common flu strands.
Jan 31, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: There's one thing I haven't seen anyone take into consideration.
Jan 31, 2020 10:51 AM - Veho: And that is people with less severe symptoms.
Jan 31, 2020 10:51 AM - Veho: I bet the disease goes completely undetected in a lot of cases.
Jan 31, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: Because it just looks like a cold or bronchitis or something less severe.
Jan 31, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well from what I understand you can go 2 weeks with no symptoms
Jan 31, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: Yes but not only that, if the symptoms aren't as severe or as long lasting, then it will go unreported.
Jan 31, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some % experience just like a cold 20% need hospital and 2% die
Jan 31, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Just like regular flu, some people get over it in two days, some are bed-ridden for a week.
Jan 31, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's bad enough  we dont need more cow bell
Jan 31, 2020 10:54 AM - JamesEmirzianWaldementer: My favorite game is primarily of DemonStar, Which would became my production contribution since 2015, I was teenagers
Jan 31, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: We sure don't.
Jan 31, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: I'm just saying, maybe it's not as deadly as the media makes it out to be.
Jan 31, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those % are China numbers though so might be better or might be worse
Jan 31, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also imagine that health care would be better in a lot of places over China? Like here we can buy a lot of over the counter cold stuff
Jan 31, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Help with the symptoms and all that
Jan 31, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think in China they prescribe a smoked lizard a roasted bat wing and some pigs blood
Jan 31, 2020 11:00 AM - Veho: Only in the most rural communities.
Jan 31, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably how we got boobionic plague lol
Jan 31, 2020 11:01 AM - Veho: Boo bionic plague?
Jan 31, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boob bionic  lol
Jan 31, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mecha Tits sounds like Wonder Woman's arch nemesis lol
Jan 31, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/W4ydgmT.jpg
Jan 31, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 31, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would worry about that too to be honest lol
Jan 31, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what the "shelf life" of this virus is
Jan 31, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/world/asia/china-coronavirus-contain.html
Jan 31, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A vaccine is at least a year away.... They need to approve human testing....
Jan 31, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zhQvyjD.jpg
Jan 31, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of volcanoes lately https://imgur.com/gallery/a9GuUPy
Jan 31, 2020 11:19 AM - Skelletonike: lmao
Jan 31, 2020 11:19 AM - Skelletonike: poor dude
Jan 31, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: How do they know he wasn't already dead and just laying around?
Jan 31, 2020 11:30 AM - Skelletonike: from the comments that seems to be the case
Jan 31, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being all lazy
Jan 31, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a large Boulder the size of a small Boulder
Jan 31, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/us/colorado-highway-boulder-small-san-miguel-sheriff-office-tweet-viral-internet.amp
Jan 31, 2020 11:37 AM - Veho: Remember the "washing machine sized boulder" from a while ago?
Jan 31, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: Correction, a sinkhole.
Jan 31, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/7u9lptbgpyf31.jpg
Jan 31, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 31, 2020 12:03 PM - WeedZ: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/723/087/de7.png
Jan 31, 2020 12:09 PM - WeedZ: Oh shit, I literally just reposted what you already posted. I need to read more.
Jan 31, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: lurkmoar
Jan 31, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/20V3nYk.mp4
Jan 31, 2020 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: "a large boulder the size of a small boulder" what is this english
Jan 31, 2020 12:44 PM - Flame: "a large white penis the size of a small black penis."
Jan 31, 2020 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: that makes more sense
Jan 31, 2020 12:48 PM - Flame: that's_the_joke.png
Jan 31, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: Your penis is a joke?
Jan 31, 2020 1:12 PM - Flame: my penis is black... large black
Jan 31, 2020 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're still joking, aren't you
Jan 31, 2020 2:02 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: are we talking about dicks now?
Jan 31, 2020 2:02 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: is this the new sucking thread
Jan 31, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sOFrwNc
Jan 31, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CKgpBtq.jpg
Jan 31, 2020 2:14 PM - T-hug: Good flick Contagion
Jan 31, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/swt3VuL
Jan 31, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I liked it T-Hug 
Jan 31, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: T-hug psi called you ugly
Jan 31, 2020 2:42 PM - Skelletonike: Yay, I got paid! I can finally buy a pro controller for the switch while I wait for my joycon to be fixed.
Jan 31, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: But what if it gets fixed by the time you buy a pro controller
Jan 31, 2020 2:44 PM - Flame: Contagion looks good Thug....
Jan 31, 2020 2:44 PM - Flame: the films rep has spread like that virus from china
Jan 31, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5UkXOj8u1Fo
Jan 31, 2020 2:49 PM - Flame: *coughs*
Jan 31, 2020 2:50 PM - Flame: OH FUCK!
Jan 31, 2020 2:50 PM - DinohScene: I hate Rockstar games
Jan 31, 2020 2:50 PM - Flame: lies!
Jan 31, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: I hate the game of life
Jan 31, 2020 2:50 PM - DinohScene: I just spend the last 20 minutes waiting for the game to spawn me back in again after getting shot dead by the bobbies
Jan 31, 2020 2:54 PM - Flame: wasted !
Jan 31, 2020 2:56 PM - DinohScene: I wish it was that screen, would've been entertaining haha
Jan 31, 2020 3:02 PM - x65943: 20 minutes good christ, that's pretty abnormal right?
Jan 31, 2020 3:02 PM - DinohScene: oh shit, here we go again...
Jan 31, 2020 3:02 PM - DinohScene: yeh, it's not supposed to happen on Xboner
Jan 31, 2020 3:03 PM - DinohScene: luckily, random disconnects are a rarity
Jan 31, 2020 3:03 PM - DinohScene: I hear on PC it's bad
Jan 31, 2020 3:03 PM - Flame: back in my day we would wait 20 days for a game to load up.
Jan 31, 2020 3:03 PM - Flame: kids these days.
Jan 31, 2020 3:03 PM - DinohScene: cloud loading screens, black loading screens, random disconnects happen frequently
Jan 31, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: At least ps2 games were actually playable ;o
Jan 31, 2020 3:07 PM - DinohScene: 7 mins later, still on a black loading screen ;')
Jan 31, 2020 3:08 PM - DinohScene: I'm going to make meself a sammich, by the time I'm back, that thing is still trying to load : D
Jan 31, 2020 3:09 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 you have been killed by the time you return
Jan 31, 2020 3:11 PM - DinohScene: oh shit, I loaded in!
Jan 31, 2020 3:12 PM - DinohScene: took 10 mins
Jan 31, 2020 3:23 PM - DinohScene: fuck you game
Jan 31, 2020 3:32 PM - DinohScene: fucking GTA
Jan 31, 2020 3:32 PM - DinohScene: I make the people of Los Santos pay for those bloody loading screens
Jan 31, 2020 3:32 PM - DinohScene: bobbies killed me, instaspawn again ;')
Jan 31, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Least you can make that sandwhich
Jan 31, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: dinoh: didn't put the game on your SSD?
Jan 31, 2020 4:13 PM - DinohScene: nope, xboner doesn't have SSD
Jan 31, 2020 4:13 PM - DinohScene: and this isn't a problem of the game, it's Rockstar's services
Jan 31, 2020 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcMhdSYRN3Y
Jan 31, 2020 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like
Jan 31, 2020 5:55 PM - kenenthk: I don't like you
Jan 31, 2020 6:03 PM - Megadriver94: I think Steam should increase the entry fee for new companies on Steam Direct from $100 to $300
Jan 31, 2020 6:08 PM - plasturion: http://ips.tni.nl/rom/translations/konami/
Jan 31, 2020 6:10 PM - plasturion: oops seems older, this one is last
Jan 31, 2020 6:10 PM - plasturion: http://www.romhacking.net/translations/5065/
Jan 31, 2020 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: mega, it wouldn't change anything
Jan 31, 2020 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken you don't like anyone
Jan 31, 2020 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Well you arent dumb
Jan 31, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: whatever helps you sleep at night
Jan 31, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly I think booze helps him sleep at night lol
Jan 31, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_2cYJSR2o4
Jan 31, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcEbZ_vexA8
Jan 31, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ92l2m8wRI
Feb 1, 2020 12:20 AM - TheZander: Why is called a shout box if no one types in all caps?
Feb 1, 2020 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: *OBLIGATORY SHOUTING TO FULFILL PURPOSE* :o
Feb 1, 2020 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter helps me sleep at night


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 2, 2020)

Feb 1, 2020 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being bored will do that
Feb 1, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/eu-officially-votes-to-create-a-standard-charging-adapt-1841382309/amp
Feb 1, 2020 4:35 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Feb 1, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best buddies!!!
Feb 1, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pocket-go.com/products/new-pocketgo-console-pocketgo-2
Feb 1, 2020 4:49 AM - kenenthk: You're the butt buddy
Feb 1, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny how is that Corona virus treating you 
Feb 1, 2020 5:04 AM - kenenthk: As well as the virus your daughter gave me
Feb 1, 2020 5:08 AM - kenenthk: https://drop.com/buy/drop-wireless-headphones/story
Feb 1, 2020 5:13 AM - Ericthegreat: There's a review of the pocketgo 2 on YouTube somewhere I saw it a few weeks ago
Feb 1, 2020 5:18 AM - kenenthk: That's cooler news then koolaid
Feb 1, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/animals/stubborn-husky-demands-a-water-bowl-refill/vi-BBZwvbk
Feb 1, 2020 5:49 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Feb 1, 2020 5:58 AM - MicmasH_W: what's up slappers
Feb 1, 2020 5:59 AM - MicmasH_W: not me cuz im going to bed
Feb 1, 2020 5:59 AM - MicmasH_W: rip
Feb 1, 2020 6:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want some kool aid now 
Feb 1, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny lives on it that and Raman noodles
Feb 1, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/vulkan-raspberry-pi-first-triangle/
Feb 1, 2020 7:33 AM - Ericthegreat: Why do we want vulkan on a pi?
Feb 1, 2020 7:33 AM - Ericthegreat: For future pis?
Feb 1, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know to be honest
Feb 1, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had heard the GPU in the pi was sort of meh as it is
Feb 1, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't think there would be any benefit?
Feb 1, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It makes sense on the desktop where you have huge powerful GPUs that can pick up the slack from the CPUs?
Feb 1, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/gz2gvi5wt5e41.jpg
Feb 1, 2020 8:21 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea, but it could be like a basis for one day when they have a more powerful pi
Feb 1, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/t6nzojlsj8e41.jpg
Feb 1, 2020 8:39 AM - peteruk: ryanrocks
Feb 1, 2020 9:15 AM - Ericthegreat: 10ms pretty cool
Feb 1, 2020 9:16 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm very interested in 5g if the latency is really the fastest, but I've also heard over the next few years broadband latency will be getting lower due to low latency docsis
Feb 1, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm on fiber myself and my latency is usually around 10ms depending on the server
Feb 1, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure it can get much better than that?
Feb 1, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/1/31/21117596/nintendo-switch-surprise-pled-guilty-hacking-department-justice-ryan-hernandez
Feb 1, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/02/01/world/asia/coronavirus-china.amp.html
Feb 1, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.scenefolks.com/pages.php
Feb 1, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's depressing
Feb 1, 2020 11:36 AM - DinohScene: ;')
Feb 1, 2020 11:36 AM - DinohScene: salty much
Feb 1, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It feels that way lol
Feb 1, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: Who got butthurt? ;o;
Feb 1, 2020 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't you just hate how google proxies news results
Feb 1, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that amp thing is annoying as fuck
Feb 1, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: Does what now?
Feb 1, 2020 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: anything that's not normal is a mental disorder
Feb 1, 2020 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just like putting labels on everything
Feb 1, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: Lolwut.
Feb 1, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: Explain pls.
Feb 1, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your on your android phone and you look up like a news web page, they add a bunch of like www.news.amp.com where normally it is www.news,com
Feb 1, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: www.news.com even lol
Feb 1, 2020 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: have a look in the DSM book
Feb 1, 2020 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: the criteria are very broad
Feb 1, 2020 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah psi
Feb 1, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: Still not quite clear, TRJ? Are you saying it's a good thing or a bad thing?
Feb 1, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://willypeteschocolates.com/product/moab/
Feb 1, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: And I think this is why people came up with "neurotypical" descriptor.
Feb 1, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: Mmmmm, MOAB
Feb 1, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: I don't think I could stand it.
Feb 1, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: I'm a pussy when it comes to spicy foods.
Feb 1, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/1/31/21117596/nintendo-switch-surprise-pled-guilty-hacking-department-justice-ryan-hernandez
Feb 1, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: is this ryanrocks?
Feb 1, 2020 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: it fucking is
Feb 1, 2020 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: that guy can actually hack? i thought he was all talk
Feb 1, 2020 1:49 PM - DinohScene: yeh that's that Ryan yeh
Feb 1, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L86xXpz.jpg
Feb 1, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1WYeRsS
Feb 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rD9ZBSQ.jpg
Feb 1, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: this should be front page news tbh
Feb 1, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bxBB6i4
Feb 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K2TaZDB
Feb 1, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XSuYjqZ
Feb 1, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: fake news Psi
Feb 1, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Sg4yOIs.jpg
Feb 1, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 1, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China is asking for medical supplies.....
Feb 1, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/01/30/world/asia/china-coronavirus-epidemic.amp.html
Feb 1, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: as if raincoats are gonna help
Feb 1, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: they should know better
Feb 1, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: knowing china even their hazmat suits probably don't work lol
Feb 1, 2020 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.pcgamesn.com/mirror/giveaway-china
Feb 1, 2020 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice
Feb 1, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vL7z77W.jpg
Feb 1, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9073312/boy-sue-parents-cctv-bedroom-masturbating/
Feb 1, 2020 4:41 PM - Veho: They should have just shown him this inspirational quote: https://imgur.com/gallery/eV8lXoI
Feb 1, 2020 7:46 PM - kenenthk: Its 55 and was 30 yesterday
Feb 1, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hb7ipUy
Feb 1, 2020 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Go to work psi
Feb 1, 2020 11:25 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/L0fRoqoraAI
Feb 1, 2020 11:28 PM - kenenthk: Go to work T-hug
Feb 1, 2020 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 1, 2020 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug always does good work
Feb 1, 2020 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's why his name is blue 
Feb 1, 2020 11:31 PM - kenenthk: I said go to work
Feb 1, 2020 11:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's saturday 
Feb 1, 2020 11:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: WHy would he be working?
Feb 1, 2020 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Real men never stop working
Feb 2, 2020 12:06 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/jGHQr2yy_4U
Feb 2, 2020 12:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He is T-hug. T-hug does stop working 
Feb 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Stealphie: k
Feb 2, 2020 2:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic iirc thug is a security guard unless i'm misremembering so it's very possible he would work on saturdays
Feb 2, 2020 2:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought Psi was a security 
Feb 2, 2020 2:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why you think he not here right now?
Feb 2, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am at work now  7-7 about 3 hours in now lol
Feb 2, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We keep firing poeple  so more hours for me....
Feb 2, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Security guard shift supervisor 
Feb 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, told you Psi was at work. 
Feb 2, 2020 3:11 AM - kenenthk: He's also an ss officer
Feb 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now psi gonna get paid more money
Feb 2, 2020 3:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/9UnKqmY_kew


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 3, 2020)

Feb 2, 2020 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/02/02/world/asia/china-coronavirus.amp.html
Feb 2, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Someone paranoid
Feb 2, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 2, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't know they where going to do a live version of Outbreak....
Feb 2, 2020 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So who you pick for the super bowl Kenny?
Feb 2, 2020 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a feeling the 49ers are gonna win
Feb 2, 2020 7:21 AM - kenenthk: I pick your mother
Feb 2, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/syCiBjCeK3
Feb 2, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/qEyG9cSkK3
Feb 2, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/8aKLHMvlK3
Feb 2, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r0XijlJ.jpg
Feb 2, 2020 9:38 AM - T-hug: lol
Feb 2, 2020 9:38 AM - T-hug: devastation written all over his face
Feb 2, 2020 9:50 AM - massi93: hi guys I' m new here and I don't know even how to ask a question about my switch that doesn't work after been using sxos , iI'm desperate
Feb 2, 2020 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Poop
Feb 2, 2020 9:57 AM - massi93: just done it
Feb 2, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Corona on the bus goes round and round
Feb 2, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-core-i9-10900k-benchmark-specs
Feb 2, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Over 300 watts under load
Feb 2, 2020 12:25 PM - Ericthegreat: Wow
Feb 2, 2020 12:27 PM - Ericthegreat: That's over locked though?
Feb 2, 2020 12:27 PM - Ericthegreat: Is it a lot less at the 5.1 boost clock?
Feb 2, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hkKAoQV
Feb 2, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ahCXwX8
Feb 2, 2020 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Game day
Feb 2, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: Legs for weeks.
Feb 2, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Like uremum
Feb 2, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Ooga chaga
Feb 2, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wgcfNp0
Feb 2, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UOdgU90
Feb 2, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cKpKmbi
Feb 2, 2020 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Feb 2, 2020 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Usux
Feb 2, 2020 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dix
Feb 2, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flavoured kisses from kenenthk
Feb 2, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: My shits flavores
Feb 2, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/333428700562?norover=1&mpt=[CACHEBUSTER]&siteid=0&ipn=admain2&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-157687-915837-7&mkcid=4&placement=529716&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhtS8iLez5wIVRStPCh1WeQrUEAEYASACEgLQ2vD_BwE six blow em out
Feb 2, 2020 6:08 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I like how every Nintendo news topic on this site blows up
Feb 2, 2020 6:08 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and at the end of the day, it turns from talking about news into a boxing ring
Feb 2, 2020 6:09 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Wait, this was RyanRocks?
Feb 2, 2020 6:09 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: holy shit I was on a server with him
Feb 2, 2020 6:10 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: he did some very shady stuff, but he can't go to jail, because he has autism
Feb 2, 2020 6:12 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ok, we were never told he had child porn, why do I hear this for the first time
Feb 2, 2020 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Grown man molests Mario; Nintendo sues
Feb 2, 2020 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Just because you have a disability doesn't mean you cant go to jail he obviously knew he was breaking the law because the folder was called Bad Stuff lol
Feb 2, 2020 6:24 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: LMFAO
Feb 2, 2020 6:25 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: but back when he was arrested first, he couldn't go to jail "because he has autism"
Feb 2, 2020 6:25 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: that was the way it was explained to me
Feb 2, 2020 6:26 PM - kenenthk: Then if all checks green he'll be sent to a mental hospital
Feb 2, 2020 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Still if you can hack a company and know what you're doing is wrong sounds like a cop out excuse and his issue isnt that severe to where he couldnt go to jail
Feb 2, 2020 6:28 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: true
Feb 2, 2020 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Trash because if he told people, you'd all stop hanging out with him and he'd end up in jail
Feb 2, 2020 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Which he is now anyway but it would have happened a lot sooner
Feb 2, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear they don't rape poeple in wheel chairs in prison.... Walker's now well that's just too much temptation
Feb 2, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/K1s_fkI_Sn4
Feb 2, 2020 7:22 PM - kenenthk: And psi would just stand there and watch
Feb 2, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eating popcorn
Feb 2, 2020 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Fucking ss officers
Feb 2, 2020 7:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: afaik he got banned from the server where we were both in
Feb 2, 2020 7:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: but I'm 100% RedBees, the owner of the server also had no idea he was a sex offender
Feb 2, 2020 7:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I wouldn't blame him for it
Feb 2, 2020 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Superbowl in 3 hours
Feb 2, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Well I smell pot in the apartment vents neighbors must be getting high
Feb 2, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: they had smellovision installed in the shitbox, it's just psi
Feb 2, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: he always smells like that
Feb 2, 2020 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Psis from Florida he smells of meth and sadness
Feb 2, 2020 10:07 PM - PZT: We all have autism, they're not special
Feb 2, 2020 10:18 PM - kenenthk: That explains my ex
Feb 3, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I thought she broke up with you over your Barbie collection
Feb 3, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/02/health/coronavirus-pandemic-china.html
Feb 3, 2020 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter approved of it so I'm happier
Feb 3, 2020 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Kc just got a TD
Feb 3, 2020 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: meth doesn't smell of much so the pot smell overpowersit
Feb 3, 2020 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: overpowers it*
Feb 3, 2020 12:54 AM - kenenthk: How do you know what meth smells like
Feb 3, 2020 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't but i do know what pot smells like
Feb 3, 2020 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: nothing synthetic is gonna smell as strong as that
Feb 3, 2020 1:05 AM - kenenthk: How do you know if you never smelled it
Feb 3, 2020 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Looks like KC done fucked up superbowl
Feb 3, 2020 2:56 AM - kenenthk: This is some buttclinching dickball
Feb 3, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: And kc won the superbowl
Feb 3, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/03/asia-markets-china-markets-coronavirus-caixin-manufacturing-pmi-in-focus.html
Feb 3, 2020 3:49 AM - kenenthk: We get it psi you're afraid aliexpress is closing down


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 4, 2020)

Feb 3, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 3, 2020 9:58 AM - Skelletonike: Wound up buying switch's pro controller
Feb 3, 2020 9:58 AM - Skelletonike: that controller is just so awesome. =O
Feb 3, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BSKf4G8.jpg
Feb 3, 2020 10:10 AM - Skelletonike: that wuld be fun
Feb 3, 2020 10:12 AM - Skelletonike: *would
Feb 3, 2020 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, went to check the user submitted news and that place is a mess nowadays. Lack of info, needlessly long titles, no sources, and rude people. That H1B1 dude seems like a jerk.
Feb 3, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cQFxZvQ.jpg
Feb 3, 2020 1:39 PM - Skelletonike: Lmao, that face
Feb 3, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zjSbus9
Feb 3, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tVbKV3o.jpg
Feb 3, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/P3ePwAW.jpg
Feb 3, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bq0r7aI
Feb 3, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WTcVB62
Feb 3, 2020 3:28 PM - Flame: i tried playing Aladdin on my megadrive.
Feb 3, 2020 3:28 PM - Flame: all wrong.
Feb 3, 2020 3:31 PM - Flame: the game is fine, its just that on HD TV is just all wrong. when i jump from building to building it doesnt feel right.
Feb 3, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >HD TV
Feb 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO 
Feb 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CRT or die in a hole 
Feb 3, 2020 3:34 PM - Flame: goes to die in a hole 
Feb 3, 2020 3:35 PM - Flame: my CRT died along time a go... i loved that little buddy of mine
Feb 3, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got me a big fat 27" CRT for my retro shit ;O;
Feb 3, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-du-27fb34c-27-crt-tv/ < Look at this thiccc boi
Feb 3, 2020 3:44 PM - Flame: i would love to get a CRT in an ideal world. but no room atm by the time i do get room for an CRT what things will change.
Feb 3, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta get one of those dinky 13" ones 
Feb 3, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or spend too much money on a proper upscaler ;O;
Feb 3, 2020 3:56 PM - Flame: any good links for an upscaler
Feb 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Flame: a good one
Feb 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/retrotink-2x.1050/ < Cheapest "good" one pretty much lol
Feb 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then there's like the $400 Framemeister lol
Feb 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://solarisjapan.com/products/xrgb-mini-framemeister-compact-up-scaler-unit <
Feb 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the "mid tier" OSSC https://www.amazon.com/Source-Converter-SCART-Component-Gaming/dp/B07QF95QP3
Feb 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Flame: thanks i went with the Framemeister
Feb 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Flame: 
Feb 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Flame: but for real i end with the OSSC
Feb 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The OSSC is probably best for UK stuff, since it's mainly SCART
Feb 3, 2020 4:56 PM - puss2puss: Miawwww.. Hell0 tempers
Feb 3, 2020 5:12 PM - Flame: hello puss2puss
Feb 3, 2020 5:24 PM - Skelletonike: Ahoy
Feb 3, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: yarr matey
Feb 3, 2020 5:40 PM - Skelletonike: Hm... I dont get the hate people have for gacha games. They're not that bad.
Feb 3, 2020 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: some of them are
Feb 3, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: some of them definitely are
Feb 3, 2020 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Sluts
Feb 3, 2020 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the problem i have with them is that they're taking over
Feb 3, 2020 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Sluts are okay to take over in my book
Feb 3, 2020 8:34 PM - DinohScene: yo puss!
Feb 3, 2020 8:45 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/JzqrBr8cE6M
Feb 3, 2020 9:39 PM - Flame: lmao
Feb 3, 2020 9:52 PM - puss2puss: when RGH, using an SD adpater to read nand..does it make a difference if i use a 100 Ohms resistor instead of 68 Ohms? ..anyone? 
Feb 3, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shoot Dinoh a PM, he's the Xboxpert lol
Feb 3, 2020 11:03 PM - DinohScene: Yeh you could fry your NAND
Feb 3, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: https://mobile.twitter.com/clairecmc/status/1224171718274625536?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1224171718274625536&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2020%2F02%2F02%2Fus%2Fpolitics%2Ftrump-kansas-city-chiefs-tweet.html lol
Feb 4, 2020 12:02 AM - puss2puss: damn.. i need to find a way to get a 68 ohms resistor before de end of the week.. anything around the house i could desassembled containing such resistor?.. ..
Feb 4, 2020 12:31 AM - kenenthk: Open everything in your house and see if you get lucky?
Feb 4, 2020 1:21 AM - puss2puss: lol
Feb 4, 2020 1:22 AM - puss2puss: on a side note, i gotta say its pretty cool to see all you guys still here! it almost feels like home 
Feb 4, 2020 1:37 AM - kenenthk: Why? Were douchebags
Feb 4, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKlbE2eROC0
Feb 4, 2020 1:49 AM - kenenthk: https://www.delish.com/food-news/a30752109/papa-johns-papadia-pizza-sandwich/ This looks so good
Feb 4, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wf0zomgMjBM
Feb 4, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk poppa johns has that new alfredo pizza, get it with ham and spinach you will not regret it 
Feb 4, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Ham and pineapple
Feb 4, 2020 2:46 AM - kenenthk: I'm trying to be on a diet 
Feb 4, 2020 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Haven't had papa John's in like a month tbh
Feb 4, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work so much I wish I had more time to cook at home 
Feb 4, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to make all kinds of fantastic meals....
Feb 4, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gdygKFOHO8
Feb 4, 2020 3:02 AM - kenenthk: Someone's gotta keep those prisoners in check
Feb 4, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Feb 4, 2020 3:28 AM - kenenthk: You ss ass
Feb 4, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GgBcknK2mA
Feb 4, 2020 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Cry over my insults


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 5, 2020)

Feb 4, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are insults? I thought they where compliments  lol
Feb 4, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Fu it is how I compliment
Feb 4, 2020 4:06 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/h3qJNzl5h1E
Feb 4, 2020 4:08 AM - pikalols18: hi
Feb 4, 2020 4:18 AM - kenenthk: Ni
Feb 4, 2020 4:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 4, 2020 4:36 AM - kenenthk: Psi I smell drugs
Feb 4, 2020 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Holy fuck jack in the box has a quad burger it's like eat this instead of getting Corona virus
Feb 4, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 4, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have steak and shake near you, they have a 7X7 burger it's a secret menu item lol
Feb 4, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 patties and 7 slices of cheese...
Feb 4, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/the-steak-shake-7x7-burger
Feb 4, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2Fnet0y9Ts
Feb 4, 2020 6:24 AM - kenenthk: My fat ass ended up going there anyway
Feb 4, 2020 6:24 AM - kenenthk: And I got a bunch of divinity at walmart for 89c
Feb 4, 2020 6:31 AM - Veho: I found a dump of Psi's jokes: https://imgur.com/gallery/rAmmj8K
Feb 4, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL those are funny
Feb 4, 2020 6:32 AM - kenenthk: I just had a coke for the first time in a week and it tasted like acid
Feb 4, 2020 6:34 AM - kenenthk: Lol Adam sandler with a goatee
Feb 4, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LTcSKZN
Feb 4, 2020 6:37 AM - kenenthk: How to cook your ex puss
Feb 4, 2020 6:45 AM - Veho: Octopussoir.
Feb 4, 2020 6:54 AM - Veho: Reminds me of that pumpkin chicken recipe.
Feb 4, 2020 6:57 AM - kenenthk: God damn I'm getting old went into walmart because I forgot to buy butter and was needing a new can opener come home forgot to get the can opener
Feb 4, 2020 7:05 AM - Veho: Did you at least buy the butter?
Feb 4, 2020 7:09 AM - kenenthk: That I did
Feb 4, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Better go to the other walmart so they dont say I'm stealing
Feb 4, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.metacritic.com/feature/new-free-games-playstation-xbox-pc-switch
Feb 4, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/free-games Make sure to get Farming Simulator 2019 before it's gone!!! lol
Feb 4, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free for 2 more days... lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:07 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I think I got it
Feb 4, 2020 8:07 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I'm still waiting for Untitled Goose Game and Shakedown Hawaii to be free
Feb 4, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting 2 more days for Pandemic
Feb 4, 2020 8:12 AM - Veho: Are you referring to the game, or...
Feb 4, 2020 8:15 AM - Veho: https://www.theblockcrypto.com/linked/54774/u-s-government-to-auction-off-more-than-4000-btc-on-feb-18
Feb 4, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I didn't even know about the game until like 10 minutes ago 
Feb 4, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe half an hour lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But either way it's going to be free soon on that Epic games launcher thing.
Feb 4, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will give them about tree fiddy for those bit coins lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/thuupEc
Feb 4, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: Old skool.
Feb 4, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: Will a Chinese fitness tracker thingy send my fapping habits to China?
Feb 4, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q0Qu22Y
Feb 4, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho probably I mean if they do that my phone probably sends them 100 things the Chinese government hates a day lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:28 AM - Veho: Untold horrors would be unleashed should we fail. Be strong.
Feb 4, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BYCO4a0
Feb 4, 2020 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7Ndz7Xl
Feb 4, 2020 8:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sCWruzW.jpg
Feb 4, 2020 8:33 AM - Veho: Dat ass tho.
Feb 4, 2020 8:34 AM - kenenthk: That was a good useless drive
Feb 4, 2020 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't checked on the pandemic lately how many people are dead now? lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Death toll is over 400 and confirmed cases over 20,000
Feb 4, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow it's getting worse (although I think those numbers are fake and the real numbers are probably another 0 or two longer.
Feb 4, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DQT6O02 I have this red one and a blue one in my desk drawer next to me lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QkqCaZw This is how you get raises lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: I wish I had those knee pads when I did night stock
Feb 4, 2020 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: Yesterday night I bought this game called Prison Princess with eshop coins I had.
Feb 4, 2020 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: The game is genuinelly interesting
Feb 4, 2020 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Was she a top dog lesbian?
Feb 4, 2020 9:12 AM - Skelletonike: ?
Feb 4, 2020 9:13 AM - Skelletonike: do you mean the game I mentioned?
Feb 4, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I wear a face mask is that appropriating Chinese culture?
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 AM - Skelletonike: Well, they have always been fond of masks.
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Stop being an offensive rude fuck psi you're suppose to wear maxi pads to survive Chinese culture
Feb 4, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: The Japanese were rocking out medical face masks before it was cool.
Feb 4, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: But would you rather be a culture-appropriator, or a weeb?  ;0;
Feb 4, 2020 9:43 AM - kenenthk: Radiation
Feb 4, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Nothing wrong with a little invigorating radiation.
Feb 4, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: https://www.orau.org/ptp/collection/quackcures/radiumwaterjar.jpg
Feb 4, 2020 9:56 AM - kenenthk: At least radiations quicker then aids
Feb 4, 2020 9:56 AM - DinohScene: atomic!
Feb 4, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Radiation used to be considered healthy, smoking too, drinking.... Curse you medical science!!!
Feb 4, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/asia/live-news/coronavirus-outbreak-02-04-20/index.html Uh oh now it's racist to be scared of Chinese people sneezing on you 
Feb 4, 2020 10:05 AM - kenenthk: I've been afraid of Chinese people sneezing on me before it was cool
Feb 4, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Does Adam Sandler ever stfu for more then 30 seconds in his movies
Feb 4, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not usually.... and I find the movies best when he shares....
Feb 4, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like he is super funny don't get me wrong, but I like when he is part of a comedy group VS he is the funny guy and everyone else is the straight man
Feb 4, 2020 10:07 AM - kenenthk: I feel like uncut gems would if been better with someone else
Feb 4, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chapelle?
Feb 4, 2020 10:08 AM - kenenthk: Snoop dogg
Feb 4, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was probably the only funny person in Soul Plane...
Feb 4, 2020 10:08 AM - kenenthk: Kobe!
Feb 4, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kobe riding the Soul Plane to heaven now...
Feb 4, 2020 10:10 AM - kenenthk: I swear the imgur has the education level as trump the shitbox makes this place look 100 times better
Feb 4, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kobe_Bryant_sexual_assault_case
Feb 4, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:10 AM - kenenthk: Imgur community rather
Feb 4, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the comment section has been taken over by retards for sure
Feb 4, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: SJW's and other nut jobs.
Feb 4, 2020 10:11 AM - kenenthk: I posted a well thought out 111th birthday betty white meme and no one understood it was a lotr reference
Feb 4, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The fun thing is when they argue.... Dance puppets dance!!!
Feb 4, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk she is a litch!
Feb 4, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lich even lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:12 AM - kenenthk: Learn the point of fucking memes imgur
Feb 4, 2020 10:13 AM - kenenthk: Good adam sandler dies in this movie
Feb 4, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's not Happy Gilmore
Feb 4, 2020 10:17 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/qYR0ByRLw5c dude gave the finger in a kids show
Feb 4, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like Don't Mess with the Zohan lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol he did
Feb 4, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7zsZLN3Xjhc?t=70
Feb 4, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ymB6J6Vj8U
Feb 4, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: Kek forced manufactured outrage.
Feb 4, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/o65sR9Q.jpg
Feb 4, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Outbreak.1995.1080p.BluRay.H264.AAC
Feb 4, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: MATABA
Feb 4, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat just got guidelines from my job from the CDC about how to identify and what to do in case of exposure to Corona lol
Feb 4, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit I will probably just eat a bunch of sudofed and keep working like normal lol
Feb 4, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: So what are the guidelines?
Feb 4, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: "Avoid anyone East-Asian-looking"
Feb 4, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much lol
Feb 4, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asking about travel presenting with lower respiratory symptoms and the usual lol
Feb 4, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PPE and sanitizer lol
Feb 4, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield Experience update today 8.0.2 hmmm was a fast update probably just a patch
Feb 4, 2020 11:55 AM - kenenthk: Post the link psi
Feb 4, 2020 11:56 AM - kenenthk: Also how can you know what direction an Asian person is from come on Veho
Feb 4, 2020 11:56 AM - Veho: https://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/1580660323-20200202.png
Feb 4, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: Well, ken, if they say "blyat" and squat a lot, it's safe to assume they're from the Northwest.
Feb 4, 2020 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Das racist
Feb 4, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: Das ist rasistisch.
Feb 4, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Doing fries are done
Feb 4, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Dong fries.
Feb 4, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Whatever salty taste you enjoy is your business
Feb 4, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/i_spent_a_week_with_huawei_mate_30_pro_without_google_services_so_you_dont_have_to-amp-41307.php
Feb 4, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: Meanwhile my Huawei P10 is still running fine.
Feb 4, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: And this whole Hurr Huawei no Googol" thing is a bunch of dick waving.
Feb 4, 2020 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Life without google is apple which if you dont take good enough care can damage your teetg
Feb 4, 2020 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Teeth
Feb 4, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: But it keeps doctors away.
Feb 4, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Can you really call a dentist a doctor
Feb 4, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: A dentist cant make my dick bigger but a doctor can
Feb 4, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: Depends on how hot the dentist is  
Feb 4, 2020 1:39 PM - kenenthk: I do recall a story of a dentist raping female patients by numbing their body parts
Feb 4, 2020 1:40 PM - kenenthk: Or maybe it was just a disgusting porn I watched once
Feb 4, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: He numbed his part so he could last longer.
Feb 4, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: If any needles going towards my dick I better be very intoxicated or put under
Feb 4, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: So you'd have to be blackout drunk to get your dick pierced?
Feb 4, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Feb 4, 2020 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't that how it usually goes
Feb 4, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Piercing and tattoo parlors claim to refuse to accept drunk or high people.
Feb 4, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Or so they say.
Feb 4, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: So we're gonna have to do this Prince Albert the old fashioned way.
Feb 4, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: Rusty safety pin and a bottle of booze.
Feb 4, 2020 2:39 PM - kenenthk: That's also how I lost my virginity
Feb 4, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/schiff-warns-that-trump-could-sell-alaska-to-russia-if-unchecked Who gives a fuck its Alaska
Feb 4, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/163100195415?campaign-id=90001&run-date=20200204061000&templateId=c9bb7c1b-7d13-47db-a41b-43e64b1b36cc&templateVersion=191&co=16&placement-type=mfe.piyiP&user-id=43776894610&instance=1580821800&site-id=0&trackingCode=32TE75001_T_AGM_ORM&placement-type-name=mfe.piyiP&mfe-Id=100690&ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F2%252F0%252F8%253Fbu%253D43776894610%252
Feb 4, 2020 4:19 PM - Flame: buy it for me kenny
Feb 4, 2020 4:20 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather spend that much on uremum
Feb 4, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: i did spend that much on your mum.
Feb 4, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: give me a refund
Feb 4, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: I told you already I dont cover medical bills
Feb 4, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: You get in a relationship you get health insurance I learned that with my ex
Feb 4, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: wtf you talking about
Feb 4, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: i live in UK..... we have NHS
Feb 4, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: How uremum gave me aids
Feb 4, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Oh well then fair game
Feb 4, 2020 4:27 PM - Flame: health insurance is for third world places
Feb 4, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: No I surance in america is pay is $100 and well just tell you to buy something over the counter
Feb 4, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: Didn't America originally buy Alaska from Russia?
Feb 4, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: Let's just hope it increased in value over time.
Feb 4, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: I hear there's oil up there or something.
Feb 4, 2020 5:35 PM - Flame: i thought it was from Canada?
Feb 4, 2020 5:35 PM - kenenthk: According to the man in the high tower ot japanese
Feb 4, 2020 5:36 PM - Flame: nope veho is right
Feb 4, 2020 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Dont say
Feb 4, 2020 7:06 PM - Flame: say
Feb 4, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: I am never wrong.
Feb 4, 2020 7:11 PM - kenenthk: 
Feb 4, 2020 7:13 PM - Flame: word
Feb 4, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: ken pls  https://i.imgur.com/pb7Qepb.jpg
Feb 4, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 300 dollars at the store on food... uughh I could have bought so many things from China
Feb 4, 2020 7:59 PM - Veho: You could have got a 300 dollar whore. Or 300 one dollar whores.
Feb 4, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: I spent $30 on junk food today. Not a single vegetable in there that hasn't been processed to hell and back.
Feb 4, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a lot of veggies and stuff for carniasada burritos
Feb 4, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh loving this "disabled" caps lock key thing
Feb 4, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I accidentally hit it a lot  but now since it does nothing not much of an issue lol
Feb 4, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bhP7uO4
Feb 4, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jtfZonl
Feb 4, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0ornGuC.png
Feb 4, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/55m9Vb5
Feb 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/members/veho.38180/ wild you can click and drag names into the shout box
Feb 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that Canadian needs to apologize a lot now... lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's URL Psi, you can do that with anything lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/help/about/ https://gbatemp.net/misc/contact https://gbatemp.net/members/?type=patrons https://gbatemp.net/members/
Feb 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom stop ruining all my fun 
Feb 4, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3LDe2vU LOL
Feb 4, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2wncc4r I have done this with my phone.... It is pretty heavy lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/DOOGEE-S60-Outdoor-Phones-Waterproof/dp/B075CJF8C1 It's super heavy lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm reviewing a battery charging case for the Switch right now that also weighs a fuck ton lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I have to say I have had it over a year and other than scratches on the screen protector thingy the phone itself has none... and works amazing well
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, it weighs as much as the Switch itself, so when you're using it it's effectively the weight of two Switch's lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat Tom but you know that will be a feature of the Switch XL  lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn does it last a long time?
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The worst part is there are bigger battery packs that cost less and weigh the same 
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a 6000mah battery, so just an extra 5ish hours
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek that's not good maybe the cost is quality?
Feb 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've reviewed one that was a 10,000mah battery that's like $30, this one is like $60 somehow lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's actually really good build quality
Feb 4, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if it's something I am going to use and is tough for portable use.... might be worth the extra money?
Feb 4, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The joycon grips detach, which is neat, and then you can attach them together to make like controller using the two joycons lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that sounds good
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a switch person myself but my grandson loves his...
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it effectively fixes Nintendo's batshit retarded charge port design, putting it on the back of the console instead of the bottom so holding it while charging isn't a fucking nightmare lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's just so damn heavy
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It makes a "not so portable" handheld just extra unportable
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You get workout while playing games it's a win win lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Altogether it weighs 1.7lbs, with the Switch in it lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that doesn't seem too bad... I mean I remember "laptop" computers weighing a lot more lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of, give me $700 Psi so I can buy a used laptop that has a 1080 in it ;O;
Feb 4, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you'll shoot your eye out 
Feb 4, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Talked a guy down to $700 from $800 for it, but told him I won't have the cash for a few weeks and he's like "oh well someone else will probably buy it then" lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Feb 4, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the lotto I just send you one of those insane laptops that has SLI'd 2080 Supers lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can't convince him to wait, I may have to settle for a Razer Blade for $700 which has a 1060 in it l
Feb 4, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ol
Feb 4, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/cty/pdp/spd/alienware-17-area51m-laptop/wnser7cr5101h?prg=1&ven1=13502820-6361382-laptopmag-custom-tracking&aid=6361382&cjevent=6be09f3b479411ea83cc00fe0a240614&dgc=ss&dgseg=DHS&ven3=151404668050012846&cid=249221&lid=63964&acd=12309249221639640&configurationid=c5a701d6-391a-4dc2-b048-22034a57c0dc
Feb 4, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man you can spend a fortune on that thing but a 9900K 2080 64GB's of RAM a 2TB RAID lol I bet it thermal throttles after like 2 minutes tops
Feb 4, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Feb 4, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's Alienware, so it'll be impossible to fix anything yourself lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is Tobii Eye tracking?
Feb 4, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I find with Laptops "fixing" them is mostly an exercise in frustration.
Feb 4, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU9ue7r7rbA
Feb 4, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It depends, some are decent some are shit
Feb 4, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That eye tracking thing seems pretty gimmicky
Feb 4, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I can see it being good in a few years....
Feb 4, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5-10 years
Feb 4, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's kinda useless right now lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs AI acceleration
Feb 4, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's more for le memes so streamers can show their viewers they look at girls tits lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I skip the tits and go for the taco lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But do you??? You can use the Tobii Eye Tracker to find out!!
Feb 4, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure I do lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean don't get me wrong my attention is all over the place lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smiles eyes tacos thighs boobs and hands hmmmm yes please lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really it's the rare woman I can find nothing attractive about.
Feb 4, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen a few though.... *shudder*
Feb 4, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This carniasada thing is going to make me insane... (It smells amazing in the slow cooker)
Feb 4, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked a few recipes online and kind of winged it
Feb 4, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: seasonings beef broth onions limes apple cider vinegar and the beef of course
Feb 4, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coOzBPGl-O8
Feb 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/McCormick-Street-Taco-Carne-Asada-Seasoning-Mix-0-87-oz/118775649
Feb 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made some homemade cannoli's on Sunday for my babbys birthday party
Feb 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet those where amazing
Feb 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 6 cannoli's and then a bunch of "cannoli" cups which were basically pie dough with some cinnamon and sugar on them, then baked in a muffin tin lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: chocolate?
Feb 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were pretty good, yeah, though like...no one at the party at them 
Feb 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, mini chocolate chips and such lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way delicious lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking about dipping the ends in chocolate, too, but too much work lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Screw them keep them for you lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately Cannoli's don't keep well lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shells get moist and gross after like a day
Feb 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife hid my chocolate double boiler years ago  after I made dark chocolate covered twinkies....
Feb 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She ate like 3-4 in a row lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was the weirdest combo I spent good money on some Ghirideli chocolate chips, melted those and just dunked the cheap ass twinkies in and they turned out amazing.
Feb 4, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would serve those at a party and probably have people begging for the recipe.... although seriously there isn't one lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure they would be good anymore though, I heard they changed twinkies a few years back?
Feb 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Hostess went bankrupt and they disappeared for like a few months
Feb 4, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure they use more processed ingredients now lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think someone said they're smaller
Feb 4, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno, I haven't had any twinkies in years lol
Feb 4, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either
Feb 4, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean literally before they went out I hadn't had any in a long ass time
Feb 4, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I haven't had one since I was like...a kid lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So like 15+ years probably
Feb 4, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always preferred Ho hos or ding dongs lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I also haven't had in ages lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:02 PM - Flame: lately im eating alot of crispy M&M's
Feb 4, 2020 10:02 PM - Flame: send help
Feb 4, 2020 10:04 PM - Flame: Tom & Psionic do you guys ever go to a bikers bar?
Feb 4, 2020 10:04 PM - Flame: like how i see Americans do on TV
Feb 4, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/post/UgzEW37YR6Q4pWZ7Zyl4AaABCQ LOL
Feb 4, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame my brother lived like 800 feet from one... but I don't really like bars at all
Feb 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Strip clubs now that's a different story lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: LOL
Feb 4, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: by the way. US is much rigged as rest of the world. sad
Feb 4, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: they do everything to make Bernie lose.
Feb 4, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's been that way for a while now
Feb 4, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All systems are prone to corruption
Feb 4, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If money is a factor the average person will always be on the short end
Feb 4, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As soon as it started to cost money to buy advertising for elections.... We where doomed
Feb 4, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they had passed some laws on the ability to influence the election with money maybe it would be better off now.
Feb 4, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The equivalent of auctioning off power... Should be the best man for the job not the greediest man who wants to change things so they can make more money.
Feb 4, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK I am done with the whole politics thing, can't fix whats broken that bad. lol Best to just ignore it and hope it goes away lol
Feb 4, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_eCoLFu9d4
Feb 4, 2020 10:52 PM - Flame: well said psionic
Feb 4, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/02/04/2113224/google-fiber-kills-its-traditional-tv-service-for-new-customers
Feb 4, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Feb 5, 2020 2:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 5, 2020 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Fuck u2
Feb 5, 2020 3:25 AM - kenenthk: https://www.zdnet.com/article/the-15-terabyte-is-coming/
Feb 5, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Psotnct
Feb 5, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need some 16TB drives lol
Feb 5, 2020 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Isnt $30 kinda the normal for 2tb drives now anyway
Feb 5, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qWQ92oz
Feb 5, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah you can get 2TB's for like 60 bucks if they are WD drives
Feb 5, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Risky Risky Seagate are usually a bit cheaper
Feb 5, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/WD-Blue-2TB-Hard-Drive/dp/B07JC1TQ7N/ref=sr_1_6?keywords=2TB+drive&qid=1580874344&sr=8-6
Feb 5, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-14TB-Ultrastar-HC530/dp/B07KPL474H?ref_=RAsinC_Ajax&pf_rd_r=K253QAF69MNGTX2R16EM&pf_rd_p=4a52c415-6863-55f1-9a55-b02eddf7ba68&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=1254762011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Feb 5, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gqYJgYj


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 6, 2020)

Feb 5, 2020 4:02 AM - kenenthk: I'm getting this kindergartner teacher closer to liking me 
Feb 5, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/buZRqVh This looks sooo fun
Feb 5, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk she gonna be the one that teaches you how to do math 
Feb 5, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hdx3F45
Feb 5, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iuD09AN
Feb 5, 2020 4:46 AM - kenenthk: Let's not hope 1+1=2
Feb 5, 2020 4:46 AM - kenenthk: I already learned not to have more then 2 from your marriage
Feb 5, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 5, 2020 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Ima still call you daddy
Feb 5, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 5, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh kenenthk tell her you want to do nude finger body painting...
Feb 5, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Date idea lol
Feb 5, 2020 4:55 AM - kenenthk: I already got nudes 
Feb 5, 2020 4:55 AM - kenenthk: You walk your ass to my place or these nudes are going public
Feb 5, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 5, 2020 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Trust me psi you would feel 20 again if you saw her nude
Feb 5, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If she posted them online I probably have lol
Feb 5, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ROSEWILL-Mechanical-RGB-Backlight-Customization/dp/B075GHFVTC?th=1 Thinking about buying this
Feb 5, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the keyboard I have now but I hate that I can't turn off the "breathing" effect
Feb 5, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like 1 solid color... lol
Feb 5, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just give me red or green or something lol
Feb 5, 2020 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWpvxcO6omA
Feb 5, 2020 5:50 AM - kenenthk: I got a old doctor's keyboard I pulled from the dumpster
Feb 5, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/gabrielsanchez/wuhan-quarantine-coronavirus-pictures-china
Feb 5, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super creepy
Feb 5, 2020 6:57 AM - Veho: Are we sure it's just a new strain of flu, and not the zombie plague? Considering the precautions.
Feb 5, 2020 6:59 AM - kenenthk: If zombies are starting out in china at least Americans have a better advantage just saying
Feb 5, 2020 7:18 AM - Veho: A little more prep time maybe.
Feb 5, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: Russia is fucked though.
Feb 5, 2020 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Russia is fucked regardless of an apocolypse
Feb 5, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: All an American would have to do is place an order to distract a china man zombie
Feb 5, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Its psis only form of survival
Feb 5, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: Psi's survival strategy is living in Florida where brain-dead cannibals are already a common occurrence.
Feb 5, 2020 8:43 AM - Veho: The birth place of bath salts.
Feb 5, 2020 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Well I just got pulled over and I didnt have my insurance on me
Feb 5, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: What does that mean, do you have to take proof of insurance to the police now or what?
Feb 5, 2020 9:35 AM - kenenthk: I gotta go to court over a tail light also fuckin america
Feb 5, 2020 9:35 AM - kenenthk: I usually keep the app on my phone but just did wipe it and forgot to install it again
Feb 5, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Insurance is a scam lol
Feb 5, 2020 10:59 AM - Veho: Keep your money in a sock.
Feb 5, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/F2Hcjln
Feb 5, 2020 11:51 AM - kenenthk: I keep my dick in a sock
Feb 5, 2020 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cUMw3kd
Feb 5, 2020 12:01 PM - Veho: Did that to my wife once.
Feb 5, 2020 12:03 PM - kenenthk: Put your dick wife in a sock?
Feb 5, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OjqDcGo
Feb 5, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: Put my dick in my wife's sock.
Feb 5, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: Then kicked her in the head.
Feb 5, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Xv85Ddg
Feb 5, 2020 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Then she said I didnt know they made socks that soft?
Feb 5, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0KJlhOk
Feb 5, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: I said kicked her in the head not dicked her in the head, learn to read ken  ;0;
Feb 5, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: And she said "I didn't know they made cocks that soft"  ;0;
Feb 5, 2020 12:12 PM - kenenthk: So if you dicked her in the head then it would be soft? Men do deal with those issues
Feb 5, 2020 12:12 PM - kenenthk: Viagra
Feb 5, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JesMkdf
Feb 5, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JGzDlWk brothel for kenenthk lol
Feb 5, 2020 12:19 PM - Veho: That's a lot of fleshlights.
Feb 5, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ivo5F3R
Feb 5, 2020 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Veho ban psi
Feb 5, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/2vBBZZu
Feb 5, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/05/coronavirus-latest-updates.html
Feb 5, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/04/princess-cruises-quarantines-3700-after-10-passengers-test-positive-for-virus.html
Feb 5, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FTmOLMZ
Feb 5, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZptBVnh
Feb 5, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RKv2jwy
Feb 5, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: I feel like buying a kilo of butter.
Feb 5, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol get it now before the prices sky rocket....
Feb 5, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It freezes well
Feb 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: No need, it keeps forever in the fridge.
Feb 5, 2020 3:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uC1QATH.jpg
Feb 5, 2020 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Allie?
Feb 5, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: kenny?
Feb 5, 2020 5:56 PM - puss2puss: hell0 tempers!
Feb 5, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Pussy
Feb 5, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/15yCYDu
Feb 5, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Puspsi
Feb 5, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h6i2nul
Feb 5, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: Well someone is salty.
Feb 5, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those life hacks might not work very well lol
Feb 5, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I fooled Plex.... lol
Feb 5, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I installed it on my PC to stream stuff to my TV's.... You have to pay... but using my rooted phone I installed a hacked APK. Stream from my PC to my phone to my TV's now lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought Plex was free?
Feb 5, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it not just a server?
Feb 5, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is free
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but to stream your personal media to the Shield TV I think you have to pay 
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really?
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's fucking retarded lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't get it to go anyway, at least not the normal way
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know they have their "Plex Pass" thing for extra stuff, but I assumed you could stream to whatever you wanted just fine lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working fine the pirate way...
Feb 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Tom I thought so too 
Feb 5, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really am just doing this in an attempt to avoid doing a fresh install of Windows... lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And here I am, using an FTP server for the last decade+ just fine ;O;
Feb 5, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I need to fresh install Windows 10 and just get it overwith lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is still the install from my last PC build
Feb 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure everything is borked up somewhere lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't done a fresh install on my gaming desktop lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Going from Intel->AMD, still working just fine lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think it matters as much as it used too?
Feb 5, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol me too Tom
Feb 5, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't even bother with a new install when I got this NVMe to review when I probably should've lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it doesn't matter at all these days with the way Windows 10 works now
Feb 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think starting from scratch can fix some of the stuff I probably have misconfigured though lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/qy3l7t < Look at this fast boi ;O;
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!! I think my SSD tops out at like 550MBps
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew SATA ;O;
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1TB, which is nice lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I can do M.2 but I need at least 2TB's
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ended up putting my old HP NVMe with no cache in my laptop
Feb 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gets a bit expensive
Feb 5, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I put the SATA M.2 SSD that was in my laptop into my gaming PC 
Feb 5, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I got like an extra 1TB now \
Feb 5, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ROSEWILL-Mechanical-RGB-Backlight-Customization/dp/B075GHFVTC?th=1 I am ordering this soon
Feb 5, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new one is pretty nice, has like a whole 1GB of DDR4 cache
Feb 5, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto I would get one of those PCIe 10GB a second things lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm my computer feels sluggish converting this video in real time and doing PC stuff lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish laptop manufacturers would hurry up and release their "4th gen but actually Zen 2" mobile CPUs lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah... That's weird to me
Feb 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Want me a fancy Zen 2 laptop 
Feb 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: why doesn't AMD just unify the chiplet thingies
Feb 5, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a capacity issue
Feb 5, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just waiting for the 4000's to plop one of those in this machine, get some faster RAM and Nvme and larger hard drives.... and then I can rest lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My RAM depending on the BIOS seems to top out at about 3400.... I would love to hit like 3600 at better timings
Feb 5, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear for 3000's though that 3866 is the sweet spot?
Feb 5, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 3600 CL16 was like "best", and 3866 is only worth bothering with if you have time to tinker with timings manually lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mobo maxes out at 3200mhz 
Feb 5, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's still fine lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mine will hit 5000 but holy hell the price lol
Feb 5, 2020 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 5, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b4QQ8h2ORqI
Feb 5, 2020 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-02iH6l308 
Feb 5, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/02/05/1227200/experts-envision-two-scenarios-if-the-new-coronavirus-isnt-contained
Feb 5, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Fo psi
Feb 5, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.statnews.com/2020/02/04/two-scenarios-if-new-coronavirus-isnt-contained/
Feb 5, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well crap this Corona thing is like 20 times more deadly than the flu...
Feb 5, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: So it's related to you?
Feb 5, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be far deadlier lol
Feb 5, 2020 10:42 PM - kenenthk: Just when you shit your pants or public nudity
Feb 5, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat I figured out how to use Plex local streaming for free weird hoops but it does work as a DLNA server
Feb 5, 2020 10:44 PM - kenenthk: Plex is garbage
Feb 5, 2020 11:21 PM - mkgod: Lilith Valentine ?
Feb 6, 2020 2:27 AM - Lilith Valentine: I was summoned here
Feb 6, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Summoned? With magic? 
Feb 6, 2020 2:55 AM - puss2puss: how's all doing ?
Feb 6, 2020 2:55 AM - MicmasH_W: It has gotten easier and easier for kids to summon demons on the internet, it's that damn computer
Feb 6, 2020 2:57 AM - puss2puss: talking about demons, a couple of minutes ago a shook hand with one, was worth 5 hours of wait
Feb 6, 2020 2:57 AM - puss2puss: it was cold
Feb 6, 2020 2:59 AM - puss2puss: hey what happened to Vinny (VinsCool) ? he use to be in shoutbox everytime


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 7, 2020)

Feb 6, 2020 4:21 AM - MicmasH_W: busy trackin music mate
Feb 6, 2020 4:21 AM - MicmasH_W: Vin makes some awesome tunes
Feb 6, 2020 6:35 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am a demon
Feb 6, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: I like boobs
Feb 6, 2020 6:57 AM - jack44556677: Any chance there is a mod around?
Feb 6, 2020 6:58 AM - jack44556677: I am trying to post something I've been working on ALL day (with success!) and it says I don't have enough posts (5 posts or something) to do it.... Can you help me?
Feb 6, 2020 6:58 AM - jack44556677: I have hex edited wiixsr to display properly on the wiiu gamepad and hdmi out with no pesky black border columns!
Feb 6, 2020 6:59 AM - kenenthk: So then just make 5 useless posts some place?
Feb 6, 2020 7:00 AM - jack44556677: gosh I really don't want to do that, and that will just clutter up the place with MORE junk - surely that wasn't the intention of this limitation!
Feb 6, 2020 7:00 AM - jack44556677: I guess I may not have much choice
Feb 6, 2020 7:00 AM - jack44556677: I really don't want to recreate the whole post again
Feb 6, 2020 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Its 5 freaken posts
Feb 6, 2020 7:00 AM - jack44556677: do comments count?
Feb 6, 2020 7:01 AM - jack44556677: it says - posts
Feb 6, 2020 7:01 AM - jack44556677: so I'm going to be making like "spam bullshit post 1" followed by 4 others
Feb 6, 2020 7:01 AM - jack44556677: just to post one legitimate one....
Feb 6, 2020 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Post in EoF there's plenty of bullshit topics there you just need 3 more
Feb 6, 2020 7:04 AM - jack44556677: oh well, thought I'd try reaching out to the mods before I did that.  I'm off to make junk posts  thanks kenenthk
Feb 6, 2020 7:04 AM - jack44556677: !
Feb 6, 2020 7:05 AM - MicmasH_W: Just find a topic you are mildly intrerested in and comment on some little thing, 5 timrd
Feb 6, 2020 7:05 AM - MicmasH_W: *times
Feb 6, 2020 7:06 AM - MicmasH_W: then stay holed up on your profile and never participate in the site otherwise like i do
Feb 6, 2020 7:08 AM - kenenthk: With a site that has like a shit ton of threads ot shouldnt be that difficult to find topics you want to discuss
Feb 6, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bBJEmin
Feb 6, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PSbBpxs
Feb 6, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YnKkI2X
Feb 6, 2020 7:57 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Feb 6, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenworth 
Feb 6, 2020 8:22 AM - kenenthk: Go obsessed over your shit virus
Feb 6, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/n7f4u34Cf_s
Feb 6, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you still feeling sick? https://imgur.com/gallery/mjghpqy
Feb 6, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Your cock isnt spicy enough
Feb 6, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tLfNVJq.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mHGQc2W.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Get feelings hurt
Feb 6, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ain't nobody got time for that lol
Feb 6, 2020 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Uremum is
Feb 6, 2020 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: is what
Feb 6, 2020 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Uredad
Feb 6, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Kdt6NzX.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/j3af516gnue41.gif?format=mp4&s=af53abd28ba62e129e85d1b63d9e8d2309d22be3
Feb 6, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope. Nope.
Feb 6, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 6, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snake air conditioning lol
Feb 6, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIOTMzLO41o This is perfect for kenny lol
Feb 6, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/r6o8laiwb7f41.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/g52vwe23nye41.jpg Corona is even hurting the fashion industry 
Feb 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3goVMjb.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: That's so.eone's fetish and you know it.
Feb 6, 2020 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm disappointed, there's no hole for sex
Feb 6, 2020 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know how they'd make that work without it deflating, but it would make for some pretty interesting sex i'm sure
Feb 6, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho I love it!!!
Feb 6, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/r6o8laiwb7f41.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: what am i supposed to be seeing?
Feb 6, 2020 1:38 PM - Skelletonike: Don't get it either
Feb 6, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those tires are way too small for that lift lol
Feb 6, 2020 2:12 PM - Vilagamer999: Hey y’all
Feb 6, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/ram-nand-dram-prices-coronavirus-adata
Feb 6, 2020 3:56 PM - YaBoi12Aug: Hey there, I'm new to this website and would like to write a question, but I don't know how/where to do it.
Feb 6, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: What's it about?
Feb 6, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: You slut
Feb 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: Yes?
Feb 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: You asked for a slut?
Feb 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am a slut
Feb 6, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: Hit my DMs
Feb 6, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: I got monez
Feb 6, 2020 6:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eseG9dl.jpg
Feb 6, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can I make crispy duck out of them...
Feb 6, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/isfvb5ZDOCw?t=2874
Feb 6, 2020 6:52 PM - kenenthk: Can I make duct tape out of ducks
Feb 6, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: Crispy duck dick.
Feb 6, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Stop molesting ducks veho
Feb 6, 2020 6:55 PM - Veho: No.
Feb 6, 2020 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Now I'm curious on how ducks mate
Feb 6, 2020 6:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure there's a youtube video
Feb 6, 2020 6:57 PM - kenenthk: The answer is there is
Feb 6, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: Whatever floats your boat.
Feb 6, 2020 7:10 PM - kenenthk: Ducks float
Feb 6, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ducks have a cork screw spenis
Feb 6, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait no that's pigs lol
Feb 6, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ducks have those multi dicks or what ever lol
Feb 6, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://metro.co.uk/2017/09/22/how-do-ducks-have-sex-with-their-corkscrew-shaped-penises-6946235/
Feb 6, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Psi is an expert in animal dicks
Feb 6, 2020 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Though I did go to a porn site one time and there was beastality right on the front page it was disturbing
Feb 6, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mom was in the bestiality porn?
Feb 6, 2020 7:18 PM - kenenthk: No your daughter
Feb 6, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/04/us/twinsburg-55000-mail-post-office-trnd/index.html
Feb 6, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JXrPSsp
Feb 6, 2020 7:40 PM - kenenthk: https://cosplay.kotaku.com/mma-fighter-does-an-excellent-cosplay-of-dragon-balls-a-1841487341 now she needs a bald midget
Feb 6, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Massive-Ryzen-4500U-leak-50-percent-faster-than-i5-8250U-Console-level-Vega-6-benched-in-AC-Odyssey-and-GTA-V.453047.0.html
Feb 6, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/libretro-cores-progress-report-february-5-2020-big-updates-for-n64-dreamcast-and-psx-emulator-cores/
Feb 6, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of updates
Feb 6, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: None of the ones needed to make it more user friendly but progress is progress
Feb 6, 2020 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Meanwhile ps3 emulator still need at least 10ghz and 1tb of ram to run smoothly
Feb 6, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it runs fine 
Feb 6, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually kenenthk what games have you tried and how did they work?
Feb 6, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/06/coronavirus-cruise-ship-tokyo-diamond-princess-life-passengers
Feb 6, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2666 passengers lol
Feb 6, 2020 8:48 PM - kenenthk: I tried your mom
Feb 6, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well no wonder you couldn't handle it.....
Feb 6, 2020 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Piss stains
Feb 6, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe my grandma on a stretch but my mom would destroy you lol
Feb 6, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mK3Jj2G
Feb 6, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NEcP3gC
Feb 6, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x4D8RuQ
Feb 6, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/txW86p2
Feb 6, 2020 9:02 PM - kenenthk: Your mom already destroyed me
Feb 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/To1iFM8
Feb 6, 2020 9:08 PM - kenenthk: I gotta shit
Feb 6, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wicwaIp
Feb 6, 2020 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Why did god invent turds bigger then your butthole
Feb 6, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: ask randy marsh
Feb 6, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWM69E8WzGM
Feb 6, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: skip to 2:22 for the good stuff
Feb 6, 2020 9:45 PM - kenenthk: Is that how long you last
Feb 6, 2020 10:23 PM - The_Debt_Collector: hello
Feb 6, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: No
Feb 7, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/rpcs3/comments/ezqnkd/killzone_1_hd_is_in_a_nice_shape/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=066ca89c-d06e-4d7e-8159-64f6221b8df6&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Frpcs3%2Fcomments%2Fezqnkd%2Fkillzone_
Feb 7, 2020 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 8, 2020)

Feb 7, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet I can finally stream movies from my home to anywhere.... Lol
Feb 7, 2020 4:16 AM - kenenthk: Buy unlimited data you cheap fuck
Feb 7, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but no amount of data will let me stream my old ass movies from the 90s
Feb 7, 2020 4:21 AM - kenenthk: Stop downloading midget porn from the 90s you filth
Feb 7, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need to watch Outbreak such a good movie lol
Feb 7, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And 12 monkeys with Bruce willlis
Feb 7, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am at work waiting to catch Corona virus lol
Feb 7, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I die tell kenenthk he sucks  lol
Feb 7, 2020 4:36 AM - kenenthk: If you die I'll pee on your tombstone
Feb 7, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/how-often-do-you-clean-your-pc-and-have-you-ever-used-a-leaf-blower-to-do-it/
Feb 7, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk at least I know someone would visit it
Feb 7, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I clean my PC probably every six months or so
Feb 7, 2020 4:54 AM - kenenthk: As long as you dont get buried in Florida I dont want electric waves of corona virus
Feb 7, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15484/the-road-to-80-tb-hdds-showa-denko-develops-hamr-platters-for-hard-drives
Feb 7, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 80TB sounds nice.... Could finally hold all my games
Feb 7, 2020 4:57 AM - kenenthk: And also $800
Feb 7, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/2/6/21126867/netflix-autoplay-feature-disable-homepage-episodes-series
Feb 7, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh thank god
Feb 7, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/06/economy/china-tariffs-coronavirus/index.html
Feb 7, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably medical supplies and food
Feb 7, 2020 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Or swords
Feb 7, 2020 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 7, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075GHFVTC?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Feb 7, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow it is mine!!!
Feb 7, 2020 6:09 AM - kenenthk: That's not aliexpress you fuck
Feb 7, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol AliExpress will only ship me Corona now 
Feb 7, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Coronavirus-Secrets-Revelead-Mankind-Epidemic-ebook/dp/B084G7JFFK/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?keywords=coronavirus&qid=1581056223&sr=8-3
Feb 7, 2020 6:20 AM - Veho: Kindle price $0? They can't even give it away.
Feb 7, 2020 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Oh trust me they can give viruses away
Feb 7, 2020 6:22 AM - kenenthk: I survived Y2K
Feb 7, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free with purchase the hottest craze!!!
Feb 7, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone is getting I'll son!
Feb 7, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: There was legit scripture writing on our mailbox area that said 2023 will be the end of the world
Feb 7, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: I should take a picture tomorrow
Feb 7, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Feb 7, 2020 6:24 AM - kenenthk: It was written all over it
Feb 7, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If so they won't take me alive!!!
Feb 7, 2020 6:24 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure you're gonna do that on your own psi
Feb 7, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 7, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That gives me 3 solid years to prepare
Feb 7, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna get all the supplies needed to fight off any apocalypse
Feb 7, 2020 6:33 AM - kenenthk: If I new the world was about to end I'd prob9go out of my way to molest everyone I always wanted to
Feb 7, 2020 6:34 AM - kenenthk: I'd fly to Detroit and look for eminems daughter
Feb 7, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit Rock City the home of KISS!!!
Feb 7, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also ICP and Enima M and others lol
Feb 7, 2020 7:01 AM - kenenthk: Now I remember why I dont walk trails at 1am theyrw creepy as shit at night
Feb 7, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/vvAXo7RvS3
Feb 7, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol trails at 1an you trying to get raped?
Feb 7, 2020 7:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bVqGNrE.jpg
Feb 7, 2020 7:06 AM - kenenthk: It's actually a peaceful area but feels like Blair witch once you pass the stream I like walks at night
Feb 7, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok ghost witch is gonna rape you lol
Feb 7, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-england-devon-43830037
Feb 7, 2020 7:31 AM - kenenthk: That's the current girl I'm seeing
Feb 7, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imdb.com/video/vi2545334553?playlistId=tt0082334&ref_=m_tt_ov_vi
Feb 7, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk she ghost you already?
Feb 7, 2020 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Nah acting all werid tho why dont you come here? No you come here alright, no response hour later you come here, why you come here
Feb 7, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sucks
Feb 7, 2020 8:06 AM - kenenthk: It's just been like a week and she was in a abusive relationship so I get it
Feb 7, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just be patient when she is ready she will go also don't be so patient she thinks your not interested
Feb 7, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tough balance to hit usually just being up front and saying your mind is best
Feb 7, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use these words "I know you where in a bad relationship, and I can wait, but I don't want you to think for a moment I'm not super into you."
Feb 7, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then fart as loud as you can.
Feb 7, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It will establish dominance
Feb 7, 2020 8:46 AM - kenenthk: She liked my nudes so there's that
Feb 7, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: And I'm going back to retail soon so I pray they give me weekends off
Feb 7, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go into customer service
Feb 7, 2020 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They get promoted
Feb 7, 2020 9:03 AM - Veho: Not really.
Feb 7, 2020 9:04 AM - Veho: The promotion is sideways.
Feb 7, 2020 9:05 AM - kenenthk: Fuck that they're closing the store at night now so we wont have to deal with customers anymore
Feb 7, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: So what will you be doing?
Feb 7, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: Are you a stock boy?
Feb 7, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zv5Unx6.jpg
Feb 7, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Have been forv4 years but I'm getting close to $14 an hour
Feb 7, 2020 9:33 AM - lordelan: Interesting to lock that Windows 10 news thread for replies. Everyone just has to buy a Windows 7 licence key and use the Media Creation Tool to update for free. It's still working. No need to buy W10 keys.
Feb 7, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: Lol buying windows
Feb 7, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/world/asia/coronavirus-china-wuhan-quarantine.html
Feb 7, 2020 9:46 AM - kenenthk: Fuck sakes psi go to fuckung china 
Feb 7, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Activate windows 10 with something then just do a fresh install activated for lyfe
Feb 7, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk that article is worrisome.... They claim the death rate is over 4% the regular flu is only .1%
Feb 7, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does sound like a huge difference but that's like 300 million poeple if this goes global
Feb 7, 2020 9:51 AM - kenenthk: At least they dont have to worry about the 1 kid per family law anymore
Feb 7, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Feb 7, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The economic fallout will probably be worse than the bug
Feb 7, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/06/world/asia/coronavirus-cruise-ship.html
Feb 7, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-india-51372583
Feb 7, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you would love it lol
Feb 7, 2020 10:00 AM - kenenthk: I wanna try white claw but its $15
Feb 7, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeeek
Feb 7, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 15 dollars is like 12 dollars too much
Feb 7, 2020 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Heard its damn good though
Feb 7, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: You what now.
Feb 7, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: $15 per can?
Feb 7, 2020 10:20 AM - kenenthk: Per pack
Feb 7, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho kenenthk is drinking rich people stuff make him stop!!! Lol
Feb 7, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: White Claw more like Money Claw....
Feb 7, 2020 10:24 AM - kenenthk: I'm lucky to afford rolling rock you dick
Feb 7, 2020 10:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/idMyuJvWjOQ I remember owning this as a kid
Feb 7, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poly juice is that made from parrots?
Feb 7, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho can we do a kick starter "Send kenenthk to Wuhan to investigate Kung Flu"
Feb 7, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehe 
Feb 7, 2020 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter wouldn't like that
Feb 7, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: In a few weeks he'll be able to investigate it at home  ;0;
Feb 7, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Feb 7, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reports of prank infections 
Feb 7, 2020 10:57 AM - Veho: I support public floggings as punishment for that.
Feb 7, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Death rate is over 4% Veho 
Feb 7, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normal flu .1% so eeek
Feb 7, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it hits Florida gonna be like 20% because all the old people
Feb 7, 2020 11:00 AM - Veho: Bye bye boomers.
Feb 7, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: We don't have enough data for reliable estimates yet.
Feb 7, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: The vast majority of the data at the moment is from China.
Feb 7, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: So... yeah.
Feb 7, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are downplaying it a lot
Feb 7, 2020 11:05 AM - Veho: Who knows.
Feb 7, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: Maybe.
Feb 7, 2020 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Corina virus our cover up to make the people forget that vaping isnt bad after all
Feb 7, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vape Corona Virus
Feb 7, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: They already said alcohol was effective against it.
Feb 7, 2020 11:08 AM - kenenthk: Prohibitate corona virus
Feb 7, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: Next they'll discover smoking is effective too.
Feb 7, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/LIjtreP
Feb 7, 2020 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Depends on what you're smoking
Feb 7, 2020 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Psi Smith meth has alright
Feb 7, 2020 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Smokes
Feb 7, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zv5Unx6_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 7, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: Bath salts cure coronavirus.
Feb 7, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 7, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be perfectly honest meth would probably work best
Feb 7, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just psudofed at like 100 times the normal dosage
Feb 7, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2LGZThn
Feb 7, 2020 12:49 PM - Veho: It's sad that narcotics are usually only researched for their psychotropic properties and not their potential pharmacological benefits.
Feb 7, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: What if cocaine cured the common cold?
Feb 7, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: But we'll never know.
Feb 7, 2020 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think people would have noticed
Feb 7, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: Anecdotal evidence is not proof. Also, people "noticing" things is why people believe in wacko folk remedies.
Feb 7, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: As scientific rigor goes, "cocaine cured my cold" is on the same level as "sticking a slice of raw potato down her pants cured aunt Edna's asthma".
Feb 7, 2020 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: if there was anecdotal evidence that would be a reason to start doing research on it, like they are doing with other drugs like lsd, mdma and cannabis
Feb 7, 2020 1:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2npROu5.jpg
Feb 7, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 7, 2020 1:26 PM - Flame: lol
Feb 7, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: LSD is pretty much exclusively researched for its psychoactive properties.
Feb 7, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: Cannabis is the only one with a wide spectrum of research.
Feb 7, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: But the body of research is still small for now.
Feb 7, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is some research being done into lsd as treatment for PTSD and similar things IIRC
Feb 7, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: mdma as well
Feb 7, 2020 2:15 PM - Veho: Yes but that's exactly what I was talking about. Psychotropic properties.
Feb 7, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Feb 7, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: just wasn't sure what you meant by that
Feb 7, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there is some pretty good research on LSD for cluster migraines
Feb 7, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ulgFOkBWsXU
Feb 7, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y5fdVg7
Feb 7, 2020 3:17 PM - Plasma Shadow: hello boyos im back lmao
Feb 7, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't that a line from Independance day?
Feb 7, 2020 3:19 PM - Plasma Shadow: i dont know tbh
Feb 7, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/T8OOEwm
Feb 7, 2020 3:20 PM - Plasma Shadow: i fucking love that meme template
Feb 7, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5hlIWFPNd3s
Feb 7, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/8QDwwRP
Feb 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Skelletonike: That's one fat shiba inu
Feb 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/vTJBiDu that ones for kenenthk lol
Feb 7, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My dog is half Shiba Inu and half Something else he is also sassy as hell but not fat lol
Feb 7, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super needy though lol if I don't pet him at least 30 minutes a day he is all hyper
Feb 7, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Pl5Nq70_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 7, 2020 3:59 PM - Skelletonike: I have a mutt at home, he's nearly 19 atm. Poor thing is blind but still quite the clever bastard.
Feb 7, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/65zvA0W.jpg
Feb 7, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fStHdEy
Feb 7, 2020 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Feb 7, 2020 6:00 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/uCUy6Agr.jpg the world's ending
Feb 7, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/69HbXWu
Feb 7, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m1eTMZp
Feb 7, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BbMVXmX
Feb 7, 2020 6:08 PM - p1ngpong: Im drinking beers, I will tell you all about switch owners later on after 5 more
Feb 7, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o3VtANR
Feb 7, 2020 6:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uvU5I26.jpg
Feb 7, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/toSlGFJ
Feb 7, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hahaha
Feb 7, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Those are good psi
Feb 7, 2020 7:31 PM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Feb 7, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/funny/1ZqgUj7
Feb 7, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't mind me. https://imgur.com/gallery/X9jlEvn
Feb 7, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Well left municipal court I'm clear free
Feb 7, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What was the charges? Lll
Feb 7, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Taillight and no insurance with me
Feb 7, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is your state one of those dumb ones that don't accept digital proof of insurance? Lol
Feb 7, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can just flash a pic and they'll be like "k"
Feb 7, 2020 10:36 PM - kenenthk: No I just wiped my phone and forgot to reinstall the app 
Feb 7, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pEiz6tg
Feb 7, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LaKH5etJoE
Feb 7, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVGEf2FlKi4
Feb 8, 2020 12:32 AM - Ericthegreat: Tom, ive never heard of that, I wonder if I can do that.
Feb 8, 2020 12:33 AM - Ericthegreat: oh
Feb 8, 2020 12:33 AM - Ericthegreat: nvm I thought you meant health insurance
Feb 8, 2020 12:33 AM - Ericthegreat: It would be cool if there was even like a lockscreen button on your phone you could put your insurance in case of aN ACCIDENT OR SOMTHING
Feb 8, 2020 12:33 AM - Ericthegreat: oops
Feb 8, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you can do that, too lol
Feb 8, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Our babby doctor uses digital IDs lol
Feb 8, 2020 12:48 AM - Ericthegreat: Kinda don't like the way new sponcered ads don't say sponcered on front page on mobile
Feb 8, 2020 12:49 AM - Ericthegreat: I was tricked in to clicking the windows 7 one
Feb 8, 2020 12:49 AM - Ericthegreat: Btw for those that do not want to upgrade can you pirate the paid updates or are those never leaked or something
Feb 8, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You actually don't need to pirate anything, someone released a tool that would "authenticate" your Windows 7 install for their extended updates
Feb 8, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Called BypassESU 
Feb 8, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:48 PM - Ericthegreat: Kinda don't like the way new sponcered ads don't say sponcered on front page on mobile < Normally whoever usually does it puts [SPONSORED] in the title, but it looks like T-hug didn't this time lol
Feb 8, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fixed 
Feb 8, 2020 1:45 AM - kenenthk: God damn it I was drunk hungry and forgot to put mayo an oil and vinegar on my sub


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 9, 2020)

Feb 8, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So your sub was sub standard?
Feb 8, 2020 4:22 AM - kenenthk: Just like your comedy
Feb 8, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Feb 8, 2020 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Psi look out corona virus!
Feb 8, 2020 4:37 AM - kenenthk: https://i2.wp.com/zimtrending.co.zw/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/corona-beer-changes-their-name-to-ebola-extra-to-avoid-association-with-the-corona-virus-outbreak.jpg?resize=735%2C642&ssl=1
Feb 8, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1131936
Feb 8, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that their sales have been up since this started lol
Feb 8, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona that is
Feb 8, 2020 5:01 AM - kenenthk: If anything they flopped who wants ebola beer
Feb 8, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 8, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/02/hamr-dont-hurt-em-laser-assisted-hard-drives-are-coming-in-2020/?amp=1
Feb 8, 2020 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Go to work
Feb 8, 2020 5:41 AM - T-hug: Ken you see the wiley stormzy beef
Feb 8, 2020 5:42 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/f8fpi3k5zqw
Feb 8, 2020 5:42 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/912YaSKGdlo
Feb 8, 2020 6:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug always in chat when I'm not looking. 
Feb 8, 2020 7:47 AM - Veho: Wiley Stormzy beef sounds like some gimmicky hamburger.
Feb 8, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Made with real lightening!!!!
Feb 8, 2020 10:10 AM - kenenthk: That's just what psis wife nick names his penis
Feb 8, 2020 10:54 AM - SimonM6420: Hey there, where can I find all the PSVita Translation Projects?
Feb 8, 2020 11:35 AM - T-hug: https://gbatemp.net/download/
Feb 8, 2020 5:10 PM - Flame: search individual threads here
Feb 8, 2020 5:10 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/forums/ps-vita-hacking-homebrew.217/
Feb 8, 2020 5:10 PM - Flame: @SimonM6420
Feb 8, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVPqWh39HJ0
Feb 8, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9umFNdje8lw?t=268
Feb 8, 2020 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Go to work psi
Feb 8, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TPQZIcY
Feb 8, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sz1WOcN
Feb 8, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5hDMfwn
Feb 8, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BquYtvb
Feb 8, 2020 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Feb 8, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EYnGzAq
Feb 8, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OZ2q0fY
Feb 9, 2020 12:12 AM - Stealphie: i love this damn game
Feb 9, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/07/erectile-dysfunction-pills-can-permanently-distort-vision/amp/
Feb 9, 2020 3:41 AM - kenenthk: Did you like my puppet psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 10, 2020)

Feb 9, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah
Feb 9, 2020 4:41 AM - kenenthk: I dont know how my poop felt like a normal turd but was in pebbles forms at the end
Feb 9, 2020 5:05 AM - Lilith Valentine: 何 the fuck!?
Feb 9, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pebbles the cereal lol
Feb 9, 2020 6:18 AM - kenenthk: I lost my agi from last year :ssd:
Feb 9, 2020 6:18 AM - kenenthk: 
Feb 9, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just confiscated some white Claw lol
Feb 9, 2020 6:54 AM - kenenthk: How's it taste
Feb 9, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Natural Lime" lol
Feb 9, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know it's getting thrown away lol
Feb 9, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Homeless persons backpack smelled kinda nasty lol
Feb 9, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Pussy
Feb 9, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.autoevolution.com/news/mad-max-ford-falcon-xb-gt-pursuit-special-up-for-grabs-could-fetch-5-million-140934.html
Feb 9, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had the money.... I would buy it lol
Feb 9, 2020 6:57 AM - kenenthk: Yay nacho fries are back
Feb 9, 2020 8:20 AM - kenenthk: And fuck you psi
Feb 9, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RpwvqVR.mp4
Feb 9, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 9, 2020 8:33 AM - Veho: I have dreams like that sometimes.
Feb 9, 2020 8:34 AM - Veho: That I'm moving along at speed, and then whatever I was standing on disappears, and I just keep going, still upright, my feet scraping the ground, until I smack into something.
Feb 9, 2020 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Your dick?
Feb 9, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: That dream is not that common.
Feb 9, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: For me, at least.
Feb 9, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: Not sure how often other people dream about my dick.
Feb 9, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QiULfWk.jpg
Feb 9, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: Wouldn't be much of a dream tbh 
Feb 9, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mBKFabL.jpg
Feb 9, 2020 9:21 AM - Veho: Don't be afraid to dream big, ken.
Feb 9, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vLqc2ap.mp4
Feb 9, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8bcJLCqZ3OE
Feb 9, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: I didn't have a console in the 90s so I wouldn't know.
Feb 9, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: PC4evar.
Feb 9, 2020 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Nerd
Feb 9, 2020 11:12 AM - GinoPasqualino: hello
Feb 9, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was lucky in the 90s PC and consoles
Feb 9, 2020 11:16 AM - kenenthk: I'm debating on finishing my hemptails
Feb 9, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like PC PS1 and N64 
Feb 9, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: This shit doesn't even have cbd in it and it makes me feel high and drunk
Feb 9, 2020 11:34 AM - kenenthk: I have learned raspberry hemp is nasty
Feb 9, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hemp is like beer with no alcohol
Feb 9, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xBOUP2h.jpg
Feb 9, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Pq0SmKR.jpg
Feb 9, 2020 6:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: That even sounds gross but I hate raspberry flavored stuff
Feb 9, 2020 6:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 9, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/R244l3K.jpg
Feb 9, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G7XEEvb
Feb 9, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M94aSmJ
Feb 9, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yZD0MMM
Feb 9, 2020 9:19 PM - kenenthk: I go back to work tomorrow and my sleep cycles still fucked 
Feb 9, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: Do meth, fuck sleep.
Feb 9, 2020 9:25 PM - Flame: i agree with Veho
Feb 9, 2020 9:25 PM - Flame: do all the meth kenny
Feb 9, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2j6W2VD
Feb 9, 2020 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Psi could ship you some meth
Feb 10, 2020 12:52 AM - TheZander: anybody hear any good shouts lately
Feb 10, 2020 12:53 AM - kenenthk: NO
Feb 10, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does kenenthk's shouts of pain count? Lol
Feb 10, 2020 1:35 AM - kenenthk: I make your butt be in pain
Feb 10, 2020 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Massive free shipping on wish right now
Feb 10, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free Corona with every purchase
Feb 10, 2020 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi hemptails has alcohol
Feb 10, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But no THC?
Feb 10, 2020 3:40 AM - kenenthk: It's just hemp seeds mixed with alcohol
Feb 10, 2020 3:40 AM - kenenthk: It just makes you sleepy


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 11, 2020)

Feb 10, 2020 5:09 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/cl9FjcHr.jpg pan fry steak best steak
Feb 10, 2020 6:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WCVFUpq.jpg
Feb 10, 2020 6:29 AM - Zhongtiao1: This is a weird place
Feb 10, 2020 6:31 AM - BenRK: Anyone know how to survive an unwanted graveyard shift?
Feb 10, 2020 6:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi hemp has a small amount of THC in it
Feb 10, 2020 8:02 AM - BenRK: Gotta ration my energy drinks and be glad I am allowed to use my laptop on this shift.
Feb 10, 2020 8:17 AM - kenenthk: A walmart worker was following me around so I farted and he left
Feb 10, 2020 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Also not all hemp has thc depends on the extraction
Feb 10, 2020 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: hemp has thc, extraction comes later
Feb 10, 2020 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it looks like hemptails is basically just crushed hemp seeds though not extracted
Feb 10, 2020 8:48 AM - Veho: #notallhemp
Feb 10, 2020 8:50 AM - kenenthk: I had a nice shit
Feb 10, 2020 8:51 AM - Veho: Glad to hear it.
Feb 10, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: You should be able to smell it
Feb 10, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rlEKnZy.jpg
Feb 10, 2020 8:53 AM - Veho: If your shit can be smelled from Europe, consult a doctor.
Feb 10, 2020 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: #yesallhemp
Feb 10, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: I thought Europe already smelled like shit
Feb 10, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: No that's just France.
Feb 10, 2020 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Too many beautiful women cause it to smell like a semen dump
Feb 10, 2020 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: most of them aren't sluts
Feb 10, 2020 9:06 AM - kenenthk: You're a slut
Feb 10, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The look of regret https://imgur.com/gallery/uvofj1W
Feb 10, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: The most important meal of the day comes from a chickens ass
Feb 10, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Samurai Champloo Sleeve Progress https://imgur.com/gallery/Wn0g7UI
Feb 10, 2020 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Feb 10, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah https://imgur.com/gallery/eZ7Vqax
Feb 10, 2020 11:18 AM - kenenthk: You posted that already
Feb 10, 2020 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not a beautiful woman though ken
Feb 10, 2020 12:06 PM - kenenthk: Its also ok to be an ugly woman like gamerzmum
Feb 10, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am neither
Feb 10, 2020 12:22 PM - kenenthk: I don't believe you
Feb 10, 2020 12:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok fine then i am both
Feb 10, 2020 12:36 PM - kenenthk: A slut can only be attractive or ugly
Feb 10, 2020 12:53 PM - Minox: Is there some kind of speed run category for dodging a bullet while dating?
Feb 10, 2020 12:55 PM - Minox: I might have a good run to submit :')
Feb 10, 2020 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Yes alchohol
Feb 10, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: What happened, Minox? Give us the juicy deets.
Feb 10, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aVqLefy.png
Feb 10, 2020 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum finally suckered someone into it
Feb 10, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3ICTuo1
Feb 10, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: I've seen Coca cola cake, Sprite cake, ketchup cake...
Feb 10, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: So a Mountain Dew cake doesn't shock me much.
Feb 10, 2020 2:04 PM - kenenthk: What about semen cake
Feb 10, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: Does anyone remember that Dorito consomme from a while back?
Feb 10, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ENPdZn2.jpg
Feb 10, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pX5UmP2.jpg
Feb 10, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QOebZHB Hey that ship is back from quarantine...
Feb 10, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/93pzpiU
Feb 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Costa Concordia strikes again.
Feb 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Costa Concordia 2: Costa Corona.
Feb 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pxyJiBV.png
Feb 10, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjbSCEhmjJA
Feb 10, 2020 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Concordia? Is that the evolved corona virus
Feb 10, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SLdLmiS
Feb 10, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pCBg62s
Feb 10, 2020 7:02 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I was creating a masterpiece of a Sonic level and the editing tool crashed
Feb 10, 2020 7:02 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: fuck me
Feb 10, 2020 7:02 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://i.postimg.cc/25jP6zqz/image.png
Feb 10, 2020 7:03 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and guess what
Feb 10, 2020 7:03 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: IT DIDN'T SAVE, LUCKY ME
Feb 10, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PPZh4Fz
Feb 10, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fsVxCOc.jpg
Feb 10, 2020 8:32 PM - WeedZ: Please pick sista up https://imgur.com/gallery/z6iKysQ
Feb 10, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: Do toilets in the US really get clogged that easily/often?
Feb 10, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: It has never happened to me with European style toilets but in the US it's like some universal shared experience.
Feb 10, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: I've seen so many "clogged toilet" jokes online, and the comments are usually "oh yeah I hate when that happens" and I'm like um wut?
Feb 10, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it's mainly cuz some stupid fucking building codes got passed years and years ago that required toilets to be more "water efficient", any new plumbing had to have this small ass piping for toilet drains and "low flow" toilets which used fuck all water to drain so shit just doesn't go down
Feb 10, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Older houses (like from 40s and older I think?) it's not a problem, and newer toilets it's not really a problem, but most people haven't swapped out their shitter for years since this bs went into effect so it's just kinda...shit lol
Feb 10, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My house is old enough to have proper sized drain pipes, which is nice
Feb 10, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't had any clogs since I've gotten the house, except for one time when my brothers ex's kid flushed a bunch of those "flushable, but they're actually NOT FUCKING FLUSHABLE" wipes down our toilet
Feb 10, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: There has been a push for those "low flow" water tanks in Europe too but I haven't heard about any problems. I think it's more to do with the toilet mechanism itself.
Feb 10, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: The way they flush.
Feb 10, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Newer low flow models are much better about pushing the shit down, it's the older ones that were shit
Feb 10, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 80s and 90s and such
Feb 10, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some houses I've been to that use so little water you have to flush like twice or three times if you take a massive shit lol
Feb 10, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Do those low flow models have less water in the bowl or what?
Feb 10, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: (Which I also find odd but not as odd as those German style "poop shelf" models)
Feb 10, 2020 8:59 PM - WeedZ: I didnt realize clogged toilets was more common in the west, til. But yeah, most people keep a plunger near the toilet, or at least in a closet in the bathroom.
Feb 10, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EuUB59L.png
Feb 10, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They have less water in the tank, a couple liters less IIRC than like "normal"
Feb 10, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So instead of using like 6 or 7 litres to drain your shit, it uses 4 or less lol
Feb 10, 2020 9:02 PM - WeedZ: They get a lot of parasites there that require inspection?
Feb 10, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: Not recently.
Feb 10, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: But people used to check the consistency, color, composition, and so on, to gauge digestion and overall health.
Feb 10, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: Which says a lot about Germans, really.
Feb 10, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I love this K85 keyboard... so nice
Feb 10, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 bucks but worth it
Feb 10, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SPFPKF4?ref=em_1p_0_im&ref_=pe_2313390_475033360
Feb 10, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16TB would be nice....
Feb 10, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/42vvAsv
Feb 10, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2qoW6DT
Feb 10, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0sp8tQt
Feb 10, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WAauOu1 ooowwww
Feb 10, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5uOK0nR934
Feb 10, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV2iErORm3M So gonna buy one of these...
Feb 11, 2020 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck my hell's a out to start all over
Feb 11, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ???
Feb 11, 2020 1:55 AM - kenenthk: Work


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 12, 2020)

Feb 11, 2020 6:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJwlEhQnj7Y 
Feb 11, 2020 6:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dIHlrlo.mp4
Feb 11, 2020 8:27 AM - Veho: https://www.forbes.com/sites/kevinmurnane/2020/02/09/there-is-no-console-war-because-xbox-moved-on-and-left-playstation-behind/amp/
Feb 11, 2020 8:27 AM - Veho: ;0;
Feb 11, 2020 8:28 AM - Veho: https://betanews.com/2020/02/10/linux-based-windows-12-lite/
Feb 11, 2020 8:50 AM - Skelletonike: Whenever I see NTR in the temp. I always assume the worst.
Feb 11, 2020 8:50 AM - Skelletonike: Why did they choose to use NTR? :'(
Feb 11, 2020 9:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0olGB8s
Feb 11, 2020 9:08 AM - Veho: NETORARE
Feb 11, 2020 9:15 AM - Skelletonike: yeah, makes it totally nsfw
Feb 11, 2020 9:16 AM - Skelletonike: and damn, that's one gay batman
Feb 11, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV6qsvawBhU
Feb 11, 2020 11:59 AM - kenenthk: My backs sore as shit right now
Feb 11, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: Lift with your knees.
Feb 11, 2020 12:11 PM - kenenthk: 4 miles worth of walking
Feb 11, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: Buy better shoes dude.
Feb 11, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: Or those orthopedic inserts.
Feb 11, 2020 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/13UgNvDJzUY
Feb 11, 2020 12:18 PM - kenenthk: Its not the shoes I'm not use to it my legs were shaking
Feb 11, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q6dtVVT.jpg
Feb 11, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 11, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IyBaHrr
Feb 11, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7O5nmfg
Feb 11, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7YkqJBT
Feb 11, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4XLrkF8
Feb 11, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The virus will soon start to spread faster
Feb 11, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WP7UaS0
Feb 11, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4PIyJHt.jpg
Feb 11, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Piece of shit
Feb 11, 2020 2:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Q1X3LYT/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B07Q1X3LYT&linkCode=as2&tag=takimaki-20&linkId=eb4c72ffdfdb5741a4ed2593bf251f7d
Feb 11, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oIJnLd9
Feb 11, 2020 3:24 PM - Flame: But the first gay humans learned it from watching two gay lions. The circle of life.
Feb 11, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wcZCrXy
Feb 11, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z6iKysQ LOL LOL LOL
Feb 11, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pSO0nBI
Feb 11, 2020 3:42 PM - kenenthk: I thought they learned it from watching flame
Feb 11, 2020 3:45 PM - Flame: eewww you watch me with your mummy
Feb 11, 2020 3:45 PM - Flame: the only person i ever fucked
Feb 11, 2020 3:46 PM - Flame: <3
Feb 11, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09DLBQy_bF4
Feb 11, 2020 4:27 PM - kenenthk: My mom has a penis
Feb 11, 2020 4:31 PM - Flame: nice
Feb 11, 2020 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken were you adopted?
Feb 11, 2020 5:02 PM - Flame: his never left the orphanage ;O;
Feb 11, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/02/scientists-are-racing-model-next-moves-coronavirus-thats-still-hard-predict
Feb 11, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/EVQvW9khcKs
Feb 11, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5YA0csH
Feb 11, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9BVQ9Cu
Feb 11, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make a Survivor China edition, or Naked and Afraid lol
Feb 11, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D5XohA4
Feb 11, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: Naked And Afraid: title of my sex tape.
Feb 11, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbSRQaKBXQ8
Feb 11, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Feb 11, 2020 8:44 PM - Veho: Reports say the mortality of coronavirus cases outside of China is dropping. Seems like they've found an effective treatment.
Feb 11, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: Chinese data is suspect.
Feb 11, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: I got that fitness tracker thing I was talking about.
Feb 11, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: Now the CCP will know my fapping habits.
Feb 11, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got this thing myself: https://us.amazfit.com/shop/bip?variant=336750
Feb 11, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty ok, but their app is shit lol
Feb 11, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: According to user reviews all apps are shit  
Feb 11, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 11, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just never stays synced with the watch, so I stopped bothering with it
Feb 11, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Every single one of those devices requires some 3rd party app to get the extra features.
Feb 11, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: Like I said in the "things you recently got" thread, I'll mainly use this as a watch.
Feb 11, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much
Feb 11, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: I don't need a tracker to tell me I'm lame  ;O;
Feb 11, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: How's the little one, Tom?
Feb 11, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's doing good, has her first cold so she's been miserable the last couple days
Feb 11, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had her first birthday just last Monday 
Feb 11, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Happy birthday  
Feb 11, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're teaching her to walk at the moment, she walks really well when she holds our hand but gets too excited when she tries by herself and falls over lol
Feb 11, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: Advanced.
Feb 11, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She can say "Hi" and "Doggy" super well, she likes to greet every dog she ever sees lol
Feb 11, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real cute
Feb 11, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: My kid is a month older but she still isn't walking, only standing up.
Feb 11, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she's somewhat advanced with motor skills, though she still needs help standing up by herself most of the time
Feb 11, 2020 9:04 PM - Veho: Mine can say "mom", "dad" and "boob"  
Feb 11, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: And "vroom vroom" when she sees a truck, and a bunch of animal noises.
Feb 11, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 11, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think in total words she can say "hi", "doggy", "mama" "dada" "llama" and "kitty" and that's pretty much it. Of course everyone claims she can say more, but I never hear it lol
Feb 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She also loves music, dances to all sorts of shit lol
Feb 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She fucking loves Borgore, for some reason 
Feb 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is hilariously inappropriate, but oh well
Feb 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reHGIYHAR2Q < I think that's her favorite song right now lol
Feb 11, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: 
Feb 11, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: I'm off to bed now.
Feb 11, 2020 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Grab a Corona and a SX LITE or SX CORE Pre-Production Unit!"
Feb 11, 2020 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah uhh.... i think i'll pass
Feb 11, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: in AVGN's voice: _What were they thinking??_
Feb 11, 2020 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 11, 2020 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho goes to bed at 4PM?
Feb 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Flame: yes Sonic Angel Knight, veho lives next door to you.
Feb 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Flame: is that how you everything about him.
Feb 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame the earth is flat everyone goes to bed at the same time
Feb 11, 2020 11:03 PM - Flame: i just got checked mated.
Feb 11, 2020 11:03 PM - Flame: SAK won
Feb 11, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 11, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forget Veho's time zone but where he is probably like 11 at night right now or something
Feb 11, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/tvs-television-network-launches-a-free-streaming-service-with-classic-tv/amp/
Feb 11, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In case you want to watch really old crap lol
Feb 11, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He lives in Croatia IIRC. So prolly like midnight/1am right now lol
Feb 11, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/ciBiU6Cj03
Feb 11, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom sorry to hear baby has cold 
Feb 12, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too bad, the worst of it is she doesn't sleep well
Feb 12, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I don't get to sleep at all lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I take care of her all day
Feb 12, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And continue not sleeping
Feb 12, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And she hates taking her medicine, that's also a fucking chore lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it sucks
Feb 12, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear that man, raised more than my share of kids lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really enjoy typing on this keyboard.... (I got a cheap mechanical one with RGB and stuff lol)
Feb 12, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mechanical is best ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have like $500-$600 worth of mechanical keyboards around lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of which I paid maybe $150 for ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32884609829.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.61b9157beLjDPV&algo_pvid=875c6c92-1c50-46ff-9a7c-36473f56beb4&algo_expid=875c6c92-1c50-46ff-9a7c-36473f56beb4-4&btsid=86809612-c530-46e5-85a4-96c62790283b&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53
Feb 12, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a new one recently from HyperX that I didn't think I'd like, but it's actually quite nice
Feb 12, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need gold with clear letters so the light shines through lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/keyboards/alloy-origins-mechanical-gaming-keyboard
Feb 12, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got some new switches that are like... basically MX Browns, but slightly not lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How much is that one?
Feb 12, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the one I got has brown switches lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075GHFVTC/ref=crt_ewc_img_dp_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Feb 12, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $110 on Amazon lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yikes ok so mines a bit cheaper lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was 51 shipped lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But does yours have an all aluminum chassis? ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And a detachable USB C cable? ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The software is pretty cool too I can customize the lighting even for games and create macro's and stuff
Feb 12, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no USB but I think it is partially metal at least it feels cold to the touch
Feb 12, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's pretty standard these days lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: at least the top plate does
Feb 12, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine has a "game mode" that disabled the Windows key ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is completely useless, since I use it on my hackintosh lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom make sure to stock up on cold medicine and stuff for baby if this corona virus thing gets bad medicine may be hard to come by
Feb 12, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I disabled the capslock key in the registry may turn it back on lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm literally not worried about that one single bit lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that it'
Feb 12, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: s horrible
Feb 12, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think with mine you can choose what you disable with the software, but it's Windows 10 only lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fucking dumb
Feb 12, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20200211163824&origin=y&SearchText=Zinc+Alloy+Key+Cap
Feb 12, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need some of these lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Careful Psi, next thing you know you'll be making your own keyboard from scratch ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty cool lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife would kill me
Feb 12, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She already hates that I bought to keyboards in the last 2 weeks lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She was like "What was wrong with the other one?" lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: two not to... lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just tell her it's fine, I have like 9 keyboards in my office lol
Feb 12, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Totally normal!!
Feb 12, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hmm I am sure I have like 8 or so here... but most of the old ones are either PS2 style or just replaces because they where wore out a bitr
Feb 12, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like I would hit a key in my FPS and it wouldn't always go and would be the death of me.
Feb 12, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to replace it lol
Feb 12, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000284739546.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000015.1.a949624fx75Ey6&scm=1007.14452.155418.0&scm_id=1007.14452.155418.0&scm-url=1007.14452.155418.0&pvid=7c32b2a4-2bf6-4c60-8644-ffa29ad6ebb1&fromDetail
Feb 12, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: add some RGB and turn it into a PC case lol
Feb 12, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32887635149.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.9.a949624fx75Ey6&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.128125.0&scm_id=1007.13338.128125.0&scm-url=1007.13338.128125.0&pvid=a4a2df15-e34b-4e33-a39f-fb3082962a38
Feb 12, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ordered lol wife will kill me but it's perfect
Feb 12, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 1:18 AM - kenenthk: My bodies in pain
Feb 12, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32913267858.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.7.307b41e5cVjlYh&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=e9848fe4-928b-4e5c-b8ee-8151c8d2cefe
Feb 12, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it will get better?
Feb 12, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have Walmart near you?
Feb 12, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Six Star Pre Workout Explosion get it... what ever flavor you like. 15 bucks for like 30 scoops should last you a month and help you get used to working faster than normal and ease your pains in the mean time
Feb 12, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Six-Star-Explosion-Powerful-Intensity/dp/B00OXLP6H4
Feb 12, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Warning do not drink the stuff like 2-3 hours before you plan on sleeping lol
Feb 12, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been using it since I do night shift to stay awake and grab quick little workouts at work
Feb 12, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lost a few pounds and gained a lot of muscle and energy 
Feb 12, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously my legs are like rocks *mad flex*
Feb 12, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wearing steel toe combat boots and I can still do amazing kicks 
Feb 12, 2020 1:43 AM - kenenthk: But that only has 4 stars
Feb 12, 2020 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: like your mom
Feb 12, 2020 3:42 AM - kenenthk: More then what yours has


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 13, 2020)

Feb 12, 2020 5:10 AM - Wavestargrass: Can any genning on help my friend Ricky
Feb 12, 2020 8:56 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/OJsedFj
Feb 12, 2020 8:58 AM - Veho: Mmmm, creatine. Gets me MAD PUMPED but makes my ballsack itch.
Feb 12, 2020 11:24 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Feb 12, 2020 11:45 AM - plasturion: Deadbox is next gen of Dropbox
Feb 12, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drop the beat
Feb 12, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Fuck off psi
Feb 12, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny you biatch
Feb 12, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: I can hardly move
Feb 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4PblaXR
Feb 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Drop the beet.
Feb 12, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JXHmadF
Feb 12, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Cute midweek girl.
Feb 12, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: christina ricci and oh lord she had done some nude stuff.... I am going to hell lol
Feb 12, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1opOWIn
Feb 12, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Feb 12, 2020 2:13 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, can't some people even try to write properly in the forums? Dx
Feb 12, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Fu pos di3 in hyll
Feb 12, 2020 2:22 PM - Skelletonike: .-.
Feb 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, I'm the only person in charge of replying to all the emails that enter the general email address for the online store I manage.
Feb 12, 2020 2:39 PM - Skelletonike: Some of the questions I get in the email are so stupid and strange.
Feb 12, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: You hiring?
Feb 12, 2020 2:57 PM - Skelletonike: Do you speak portuguese and spanish?
Feb 12, 2020 3:26 PM - kenenthk: I can call people a cunt easily
Feb 12, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bXtTVNP.jpg
Feb 12, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered my new laptop this morning 
Feb 12, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Razer-Blade-2017-GTX-1060-7700HQ-Full-HD-Laptop-Review.212606.0.html#toc-emissions-quiet-in-the-office-noisy-when-gaming <
Feb 12, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ofWXJOp.jpg
Feb 12, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2017 Razer Blade lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:35 PM - kenenthk: You're a  cunt psi
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $700 for an i7 7700hq, 16GB of RAM, and a GTX 1060
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty good, by itself, but amazing because it's a Razer 
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is kick ass Tom
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Apple of PC gaming lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-SC17-1070-17-3-4K-Gaming-Laptop-Intel-Core-I7-GeForce-GTX-1070-32GB-DDR4/254507183244?epid=3011956209&hash=item3b41cf6c8c%3Ag%3AlAQAAOSwzkRePxyY&_trkparms=pageci%3A76e06650-4dad-11ea-8ff2-74dbd180e987%7Cparentrq%3A3a0b8ddb1700ad31c3ab3369ffdc8229%7Ciid%3A1 < I almost went for this
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just because it's hilarious lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an old i7 Alienware here somewhere... mobo completely melted in one spot was given to me lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 32GB of RAM, OC-able CPU lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GTX 1070
Feb 12, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a crazy fucking config lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: battery life 30 minutes
Feb 12, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly can get the CPU up to like 4.2Ghz all cores, according to some people lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD has that crazy 4200 on the way though 8 cores 16 threads 
Feb 12, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The battery life at load with maximum brightness is like 55 minutes for that shitty thing lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at 15 watts
Feb 12, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 55 minutes lol damn
Feb 12, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably less if you OC had lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: hard*
Feb 12, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could get it down to 30 lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *battery explodes*
Feb 12, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You probably could lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Do some laptops get so hot there's been reports of fire? Always thoughtnitnwasnover kill to review thermal temps with a heat gone cool but come on lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Heat gun
Feb 12, 2020 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Damn smartphone keyboards
Feb 12, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I have an alienware here with a GTX980 an i7 and the mobo where the PSU connects is totally melted
Feb 12, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine it's less fire and more melting plastic
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the solder points are gone and the traces are lifted off the PCB
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Yeah psi but that's a Dell product it was your own fault
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose if it gets hot enough to melt plastic it could harm the battery and that would catch fire
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or explode lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But usually batteries are away from the hottest points of a laptop
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah and the fan grill was warped lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, in case it melts lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:44 PM - kenenthk: My laptop has the ability to make s'mores on thengo!
Feb 12, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought about trying to fix it but thought better of it...
Feb 12, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the point of reviewing thermal temps on a laptop with a heatgun is cuz, y'know, they're fucking laptops, they come into contact with your skin lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU vape cooler you can vape while you OC lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Melty melty skin
Feb 12, 2020 3:45 PM - Skelletonike: xiaomi has cool laptops
Feb 12, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: But a laptop desk you peasant 
Feb 12, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I worked for dell some of the laptops would get so hot that people said it hurt to type on them lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do like Xiaomi's tiny ultrabooks, they look nice
Feb 12, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was the Latitude 6400 with Pentium D's at like 3.8Ghz or something lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:46 PM - kenenthk: Buy*
Feb 12, 2020 3:47 PM - kenenthk: I scammed an hp envy from walmart a long time ago but mailing back a $200 Toshiba laptop
Feb 12, 2020 3:48 PM - Skelletonike: This one seems pretty cool, although expensive as shit.
Feb 12, 2020 3:48 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.gearbest.com/gaming-laptops/pp_009863068586.html?wid=1000766
Feb 12, 2020 3:48 PM - Skelletonike: they're not needlessly huge like asus and the like
Feb 12, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Asus is anus
Feb 12, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends on what Asus thing... the Mobo's are solid lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am using a crosshair hero VII and it's great I get BIOS updates monthly lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last one was a winner... I am getting boosts up to 4.4Ghz with my crazy Chinese cooler
Feb 12, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably gonna melt lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32913267858.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.7.307b41e5cVjlYh&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=e9848fe4-928b-4e5c-b8ee-8151c8d2cefe
Feb 12, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want these too....
Feb 12, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZgypVxp LOL
Feb 12, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asus has some nice compact laptops actually
Feb 12, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-IPS-Type-R7-3750H-GeForce-TUF505DU-EB74/dp/B07QQB6DC1 < I almost considered this one lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of need to get a laptop for my job but I am going to wait and see how things pan out lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if I were made of money I would've waited for their Zephyrus G14 that'll cost like $1500 lol
Feb 12, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want that 4200 from AMD but not sure how much that will run.
Feb 12, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame that Walmart laptop thing went way up in price, would've been nice to have a 1660 ti lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-7-4800U-Laptop-Processor-Benchmarks-and-Specs.449937.0.html
Feb 12, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 4200 probably won't be much, like $500-$600. The higher end ones though, prolly pretty expensive lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2500u HP I got was like $700 when it was new lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could do like 600 probably lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tJdywvw
Feb 12, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Internet is being fucky.... 500Mbps up and down not fast enough lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Temp is just having issues right now lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: It's a bit laggy.
Feb 12, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not just the temp many other pages
Feb 12, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XgKgpFq
Feb 12, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OJsedFj delivery drivers are a constant source of entertainment lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r3L31T3
Feb 12, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad the laptop will be shipped with USPS lol
Feb 12, 2020 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Why not dhl
Feb 12, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32955888672.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.47.1e6a69c6tFbh9H&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.128125.0&scm_id=1007.13338.128125.0&scm-url=1007.13338.128125.0&pvid=9c726db9-5405-44f2-97a3-c7ec05f2a4a2
Feb 12, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: expensive ass mouse
Feb 12, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You probably shouldn't be putting mice in your ass Psi
Feb 12, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Feb 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Skelletonike: One thing that makes me avoid buying laptops online is the keyboard config
Feb 12, 2020 5:03 PM - Skelletonike: In portugal we have qwerty but it includes our special characters
Feb 12, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 12, 2020 5:25 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, I was just told that one of the older IT guys, who I get along with, just passed away yesterday.
Feb 12, 2020 5:25 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, life sure is fickle.
Feb 12, 2020 5:26 PM - Skelletonike: It could have been my boss or someone else, but it had to be one of the coolest people at work. Tch
Feb 12, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUYc4YhfElM
Feb 12, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skelletonike Stovokor awaits him!
Feb 12, 2020 5:53 PM - DinohScene: Today is a good day to die!
Feb 12, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Also a good day for porn
Feb 12, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/12/uk/woman-jailed-plane-emergency-exit-gbr-intl-scli/index.html
Feb 12, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She just wanted to step out for some fresh air lol
Feb 12, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/12/cdc-prepares-for-coronavirus-to-take-a-foothold-in-the-us.html
Feb 12, 2020 7:38 PM - ford22: Hello, I want you to upload from the system folder windows to xbox one X and where should I upload because I'm missing and that's why I don't know you can throw
Feb 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Syntax Error
Feb 12, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Feb 12, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/02/12/1628214/this-app-automatically-cancels-and-sues-robocallers
Feb 13, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht5NmRtWb88
Feb 13, 2020 2:22 AM - NinjaTurtle: Hey guys anyone knows what's going on with darkumbra?
Feb 13, 2020 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need an app like that here Psi
Feb 13, 2020 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: ninja you said the D-word
Feb 13, 2020 2:24 AM - NinjaTurtle: its taboo to say it here?
Feb 13, 2020 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No. So long as you're not linking directly to the site, or telling people to go to XYZ for warez, you can name them all you like
Feb 13, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That comes straight from the boss man
Feb 13, 2020 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was the case for a good long while though
Feb 13, 2020 2:53 AM - IncredulousP: go to XYZ for warez
Feb 13, 2020 2:53 AM - IncredulousP: am i banned?
Feb 13, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Warez is ok in my book as long as you buy it at some point in time if you play for more than a few hours lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I played Star Wars The fallen order for like 2 hours, I stopped because I plan on buying it.
Feb 13, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So good it deserves the money.
Feb 13, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Control I played for like 2 hours I don't plan on buying it, because I am done with it.... not a game I plan on ever finishing
Feb 13, 2020 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually buy anything I like enough to warrant the purchase, though these days it's more like "it gets added to a list of things to buy when I'm suddenly made of money" lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it was more of that RTX demo than the game, it's not a bad game by any means... it just didn't catch on with me.
Feb 13, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom if I won the lotto I would buy a LOT more games.
Feb 13, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Steam would love me and probably send me Christmas cards lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't even bother pirating if I were suddenly millions richer lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So true
Feb 13, 2020 3:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd just buy the shit that I'd pirate to try and just keep it anyways if I didn't like it lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like since I got Netflix and Youtube TV and a bunch of other streaming things I rarely download movies anymore.
Feb 13, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still do but mostly old old old stuff that isn't online at all
Feb 13, 2020 3:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, most of the stuff I pirate just isn't on any streaming service, or at least one I'd pay money for
Feb 13, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It annoys me that things on Amazon Prime are not included with the streaming...
Feb 13, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it always feels like having to rummage to find something to watch that isn't like 8.99 to buy or 3.99 to rent...
Feb 13, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But since I set up Plex on this machine it fixed my in home streaming stuff 
Feb 13, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonus for the hacked APK letting me stream my stuff too my phone from anywhere lol
Feb 13, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and the 2700X handles the transcodes on the fly flawless
Feb 13, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it's instant... not sure how that happens but what ever lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 14, 2020)

Feb 13, 2020 8:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tXPpQcz
Feb 13, 2020 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Think I'm getting use to the work of pain
Feb 13, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Work it real good
Feb 13, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: Oooh, ssss, push it.
Feb 13, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: Push it good.
Feb 13, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/prairie-village-man-creates-dating-website-tailored-to-help-him-meet-woman-of-his-dreams psis making websites again
Feb 13, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BBfbGyY
Feb 13, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/WarhorseStudios/status/1227904897644978177 < Top fucking kek 
Feb 13, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: I don't get it  
Feb 13, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Codex is a warez cracking group, they cracked Warhorse's game Kingdom Come Deliverance
Feb 13, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The poster is of the nfo Codex supplies with every game they crack
Feb 13, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And supposedly Warhorse has a poster of this nfo up in their offices 
Feb 13, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And now they're selling them for 10 days
Feb 13, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I fucking bought one
Feb 13, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically they're selling a poster of the nfo of their game being cracked for pirates 
Feb 13, 2020 2:52 PM - MajinCubyan: Lolol, thats awesome
Feb 13, 2020 2:53 PM - MajinCubyan: Bout to order one myself. Reminds me of my pirating days lol
Feb 13, 2020 2:54 PM - MajinCubyan: Also, Tom, you picture is nightmarish
Feb 13, 2020 2:54 PM - MajinCubyan: your*
Feb 13, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The whole thing is better
Feb 13, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/OEAOsN6.png
Feb 13, 2020 3:06 PM - MajinCubyan: goddamn, I can't stop laughing
Feb 13, 2020 3:06 PM - MajinCubyan: I'ma draw Waluigi like that
Feb 13, 2020 3:07 PM - MajinCubyan: super frail and sickly
Feb 13, 2020 5:36 PM - Sterophonick: yeet
Feb 13, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Kingdom Come Deliverance is free today? lol
Feb 13, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now until the 20th on the Epic games store
Feb 13, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I grabbed it even though I already own it on Steam lol
Feb 13, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it any good?
Feb 13, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a video on it and it seemed kinda meh, grabbed it on Epic because free but not sure I will ever play it lol
Feb 13, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked it myself, but I know some people hated the combat lol
Feb 13, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it was like "REALISTIC" and such
Feb 13, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will try it then might be up my ally lol
Feb 13, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the sex scenes seemed kinda lifeless lol
Feb 13, 2020 6:56 PM - kenenthk: You're a dick psi
Feb 13, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://cdna.artstation.com/p/assets/images/images/024/120/666/small/beeple-02-04-20.jpg?1581380502
Feb 13, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you suck!
Feb 13, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PdDlTto
Feb 13, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: THIS IMAGE CONTAINS THE MOST SCANDALOUS THING IMAGINABLE, A FULLY CLOTHED WOMAN
Feb 13, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: CONFIRM THAT YOU ARE 21 OR OVER IN ORDER TO PROCEED
Feb 13, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 13, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ar9pYpg
Feb 13, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: If you smell like tuna, your personal hygiene is lacking.
Feb 13, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 13, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FZ3LXby
Feb 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/73wT8Ke
Feb 13, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gIumj88
Feb 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: Tardigrades aren't nearly as resilient as the memes would have you believe.
Feb 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v71nCc3
Feb 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am pretty sure they are just tough under some circumstances
Feb 13, 2020 8:26 PM - Veho: As a team trying to develop a portable tardigrade aquarium discovered.
Feb 13, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I know they can dry out and live but for how long and would they be brittle while dry? lol
Feb 13, 2020 8:26 PM - Veho: "Turns out they are very very very easy to kill, inadvertently."
Feb 13, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: They need enough time to dry out, and the change to their environment needs to be slow enough to allow it.
Feb 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: They are resilient when given enough prep time and advance warnings.
Feb 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: Like Batman.
Feb 13, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h27JCqD
Feb 13, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well give me enough prep time I can fly to other planets  lol
Feb 13, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: https://www.google.com/amp/s/venturebeat.com/2017/02/24/complicated-weird-beautiful-the-secret-google-project-to-put-an-aquarium-full-of-tiny-wiggly-water-bears-inside-your-phone/amp/
Feb 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: How do I disable this "amp" bullshit?  
Feb 13, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think you can, it's something sites build into their code that redirects you to amp unfortunately
Feb 13, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking annoying though
Feb 13, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think the code is Javascript, so you could probably disable Javascript and see if that does it 
Feb 13, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Google...
Feb 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used in ad metrics and tracking...
Feb 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://developers.google.com/search/docs/guides/remove-amp
Feb 13, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ That's just for sites lol
Feb 13, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Users can't remove them
Feb 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: :/
Feb 13, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: use duckduckgo
Feb 13, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: problem solved
Feb 14, 2020 1:09 AM - Tackskull: Hi
Feb 14, 2020 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Fuck.


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 15, 2020)

Feb 14, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/can-you-catch-coronavirus-packages-china
Feb 14, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if I believe it... Overnight shipping I think could in fact get you sick. Maybe the odds are bad but not zero.
Feb 14, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now 3 or more days probably close to zero.
Feb 14, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/diamond-princess-cruise-passenger-speaks-out-on-coronavirus-quarantine-its-heatbreaking-215336336.html
Feb 14, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona Cruise
Feb 14, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be a movie you watch
Feb 14, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the Titanic but more medical lol
Feb 14, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They could do an Resident Evil game on a cruise ship....
Feb 14, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Survival horror for sure.
Feb 14, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/12/us/new-novel-coronavirus-case-california-air-base/index.html
Feb 14, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow those are some bad errors... Lol
Feb 14, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We gonna die.
Feb 14, 2020 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/connecticut-high-school-girls-lawsuit-transgender-athletes-sex-discrimination.amp
Feb 14, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jennifer is going to kick ass!!!
Feb 14, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig
Feb 14, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/w0JEg3j.png
Feb 14, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the high fever anikan
Feb 14, 2020 7:32 AM - Veho: lol
Feb 14, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These are not the symptoms your looking for
Feb 14, 2020 7:33 AM - Veho: 
Feb 14, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not a midiclorian count....
Feb 14, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/rESWvev
Feb 14, 2020 8:13 AM - Veho: I WANT TO BE INSIDE YOU
Feb 14, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: Huh, never thought of it that way. That guy wants to get inside humans. Hannibal wants humans inside him. It's like pottery.
Feb 14, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hkq6EMG.jpg
Feb 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Eew9xVW
Feb 14, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IGDygIa.gifv
Feb 14, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: "Plush toy being pumped with coronavirus prior to shipping abroad."
Feb 14, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol don't trust China
Feb 14, 2020 8:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uUYKk0d.jpg
Feb 14, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: The Bechdel test started off as a joke, but then some people took it way too seriously.
Feb 14, 2020 8:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XEdR0MD.jpg
Feb 14, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iAxVtYk.jpg
Feb 14, 2020 9:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of the week again https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs
Feb 14, 2020 10:19 AM - aos10: So, that dark site is gone now?
Feb 14, 2020 10:20 AM - aos10: I guess big N took them down
Feb 14, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: That's racisr
Feb 14, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Racism is just angry acknowledgement of differences poeple just need to switch to happy acknowledgement and tht would be better
Feb 14, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Celebrate the difference and enjoy not being the same as everyone else 
Feb 14, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna miss the Chinese after this whole Corona thing 
Feb 14, 2020 11:07 AM - aos10: Big N= Nintendo
Feb 14, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 14, 2020 11:45 AM - Veho: lol  
Feb 14, 2020 11:46 AM - Veho: Racism is biased exaggeration of differences.
Feb 14, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Feb 14, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3vHqSjV
Feb 14, 2020 12:17 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SYGwEap
Feb 14, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Impressive furby lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rXtl1rU.jpg
Feb 14, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, got into the beta test for Halo CE on the MCC 
Feb 14, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Feb 14, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I instantly hate you  lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only like 4 campaign missions and multiplayer tests lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that last Windows 10 update... it nuked my keyboard so no more RGB...
Feb 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if they update the software?
Feb 14, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How does that happen? It shouldn't even need software to work
Feb 14, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just powering it should activate the RGB, doesn't even need data
Feb 14, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I installed the update and bam the software went dead stick it loads but none of the controls work
Feb 14, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and the keyboard is only lit on the sides  lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even uninstalled the software tried reinstalling it
Feb 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds like a shit keyboard
Feb 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well for a few days it was amazing lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: An update shouldn't break anything, like 99% of that should be all on the keyboard end lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It still types great but the lights I need mah RGB lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, 5 seconds into Halo CE and already found my first bug 
Feb 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't fucking zoom with the sniper using right mouse button lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet lights are back
Feb 14, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: had to go manual 
Feb 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Manual had a double meaning lol I read the manual
Feb 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FN key plus F11 turned it back on to the last setting at least the one I liked the most lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, so you're just a dumb boomer ;O;
Feb 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no I liked the software 
Feb 14, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It gave sooo much control I could set individual keys to do stuff
Feb 14, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Macro's and also like per game light keys man
Feb 14, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: map
Feb 14, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the Borderlands 3 custom light thing I had set up lol green for grenades and the WASD was red and Special was blue and reload was yellow
Feb 14, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff like that lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: I vaped cbd
Feb 14, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit I can turn off the side lights lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reading can be fundamental lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Turn off your head light pls
Feb 14, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk stop staring at my headlights 
Feb 14, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rosewill.com/wp-content/uploads/downloadable/user_manuals/NEON_K85_RGB_Mechanical_Gaming_Keyboard.pdf
Feb 14, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will email Rosewill about the software but at least the keyboard is good to go for now lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emailed now to wait for some broken English response lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I learned how to turn off the annoying side lights lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should post that tip to some forums I have ran across that complaint from others
Feb 14, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it would be possible to make open sores version of the app
Feb 14, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Great think about open sores everyone can fork open sores and make their own open sores
Feb 14, 2020 2:55 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 14, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.project-aurora.com/
Feb 14, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already been made lol
Feb 14, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Uremum already made you
Feb 14, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes having a mom works like that 
Feb 14, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk was not spanked enough as a child 
Feb 14, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As an adult he would make up for it with his girlfriend who was a dominatrix *In voice over voice*
Feb 14, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Morgan Freeman
Feb 14, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She didn't charge much because she enjoyed the work and it was cheaper than a gym membership...
Feb 14, 2020 5:49 PM - Mazamin: Here you are, a steam key for Car Mechanic Sim: 6RABX-X3YCN-GA6CL
Feb 14, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3hko45Q
Feb 14, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lc4g9ky.jpg
Feb 14, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRvUi1CCa9Y
Feb 14, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVn4yxCByt8
Feb 14, 2020 9:39 PM - ThorMode9: So I'm new, but is it safe to talk about what happened to that ido site here?
Feb 14, 2020 9:39 PM - ThorMode9: iso*
Feb 14, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure.
Feb 14, 2020 9:40 PM - ThorMode9: So what happened to that iso lol
Feb 14, 2020 9:40 PM - ThorMode9: site
Feb 14, 2020 9:40 PM - WeedZ: Are you sure you're not Tuiridh?
Feb 14, 2020 9:40 PM - ThorMode9: My brain
Feb 14, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Site owners just decided they were done
Feb 14, 2020 9:41 PM - ThorMode9: Yes But I never posted as that before
Feb 14, 2020 9:41 PM - ThorMode9: I was going to remove that name and post some moflex under this name
Feb 14, 2020 9:41 PM - ThorMode9: But the site is gone all of a sudden
Feb 14, 2020 9:41 PM - ThorMode9: Is there any other way to share movies?
Feb 14, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If by "post some moflex" you mean share copyrighted content, we don't allow that here
Feb 14, 2020 9:43 PM - ThorMode9: Okay, understood. Thank you
Feb 14, 2020 9:43 PM - WeedZ: Also, we dont allow duplicates accounts. But I can ask a super to merge your accounts and keep this one active if you'd like
Feb 14, 2020 9:44 PM - ThorMode9: Nah can I just delete it?
Feb 14, 2020 9:44 PM - ThorMode9: Thanks though
Feb 14, 2020 9:46 PM - ThorMode9: I didnt post much would it effect it if I was an op?
Feb 14, 2020 9:52 PM - WeedZ: The alternative is this account gets banned and you have to go back to the old one
Feb 14, 2020 9:56 PM - Tuiridh: Alright then go suck a fat donkey dick
Feb 14, 2020 9:58 PM - Tuiridh: I guess it's too late for that now
Feb 14, 2020 10:00 PM - WeedZ: Or we can ban them both
Feb 14, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 14, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a fucking moron
Feb 14, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 14, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy my laptop is shipping tomorrow lol
Feb 14, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally 
Feb 14, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably won't be here until like Wednesday though 
Feb 14, 2020 10:43 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Feb 14, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now for the guy to rape your dog pee on your house and throw your laptop on your porch from like 20 feet away
Feb 14, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom in a few days "Whhyyyyy!!!!!" probably lol
Feb 14, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7p497WsUEqA?t=118 Video from the future of Tom's laptop  lol
Feb 14, 2020 11:10 PM - Joe88: https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/free-porn-quarantined-coronavirus-cruise
Feb 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0EYOJEL.png
Feb 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Flame: wait a minute...
Feb 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Flame: am i a hacker?
Feb 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Flame: 
Feb 14, 2020 11:54 PM - Veho: Yes  
Feb 15, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Quick someone call the police!
Feb 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am police, please state the nature of your crime....
Feb 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Flame is a hacker man!
Feb 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Please, murder him indiscriminately!
Feb 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Baton deployed!
Feb 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait he's in the UK...
Feb 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they will just cam him to death lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Please give him a menacing glance and chase him in your Astra diesel!
Feb 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He's on foot, so you better floor that sucker!
Feb 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Feb 15, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be a funny spoof RoboCop UK
Feb 15, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Bloody hell, stop right there or I will use this whistle!!"
Feb 15, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That movie just wouldn't be the same without all the guns and explosions 
Feb 15, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh damn, that Codex displate thing I bought is shipping from Poland and will apparently show up Monday 
Feb 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Step it up Laptop seller man from Texas 
Feb 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will the keyboard be in polish?
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Codex Displate?
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh did you not see it? Lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://displate.com/eshan12b/codex
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/WarhorseStudios/status/1227904897644978177 < fucking Kingdom Come devs released a metal poster of the Codex nfo of their cracked game lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did not lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking hilarious and I couldn't help myself from buying it lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'll have a Codex nfo on my wall lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a real pirate ;O;
Feb 15, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't even pirate the game, either, I bought it lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hardkernel.com/shop/odroid-go-advance/
Feb 15, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want one of these....
Feb 15, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've seen links to that every now and again
Feb 15, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks ok
Feb 15, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The price is decent, for the specs
Feb 15, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of different firmware images out on arcade punks
Feb 15, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't have a million other things to emulate things with I'd consider it lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's my problem... is it better than my hacked New 3DS XL?
Feb 15, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean probably for some things but not for others?
Feb 15, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably be better, since it claims it can play PSP stuff lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I watched a video on that... PSP was almost unplayable and depending on the game it was complete trash
Feb 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: even PS1 was hit and miss lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh yeah lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a Switch ;O;
Feb 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots of emulators on that ;O;
Feb 15, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even Android! Lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my phone is more better  lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, can your phone beat a Tegra X1? ;O;
Feb 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but it can do PS1 perfectly and PSP is pretty good lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It can't do GameCube at all though lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe at like 3-5 FPS lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/02/14/1419249/sony-is-struggling-with-playstation-5-price-due-to-costly-parts
Feb 15, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing I don't get with that news is that apparently people forget Sony is like...totally ok selling consoles at a loss??
Feb 15, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like literally the last few consoles they've released were sold at a loss lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't "have" to be $470, Sony is probably perfectly fine selling it for $450, or even $400 lol
Feb 15, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They always make it back from PS+ and game sales and the like
Feb 15, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, shit, they sold the fucking PS3 at a $200 loss per console or something like that lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the PS4 was like a $50 loss per console
Feb 15, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno the numbers for the Vita, but it too was even when they said they really didn't want to sell it at a loss, either lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was also around $50 each lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's just a dumb fucking news piece
Feb 15, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do expect the PS5 will be at least $450 though
Feb 15, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect 399 will be the launch price of the base model
Feb 15, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and yeah the PS3 was legendary in the loss department and almost killed Sony lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, I think the whole flash shortage will push it over $400
Feb 15, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't think it'll be $500 or anything
Feb 15, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it really depends some of the larger companies have deals with suppliers that can amortize the cost over a production run...
Feb 15, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure higher prices will affect ordering 10,000 units, but when your ordering 50 million units over a 5 year period they can talk terms
Feb 15, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably for sure pre-order one if it's like $400, just to have lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Be good for review stuff and such
Feb 15, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $450 though and I'll have to think about it, see if there are any good exclusives at/near launch
Feb 15, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy two leave one on the original firmware lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might do 2 preorders and scalp the second one for lots of money lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I hope the rumors about it being super BC are true.
Feb 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that'd be nice lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone whispered to me that it will play PS1 disks and PS2 and 3 and 4 disks
Feb 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't gotten to play any newer PS4 exclusives cuz my PS4 is hacked lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If so I might buy one... I have a lot of games on disks lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Spiderman is kinda the only one, so it's not worth updating and losing my free games lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if it was Spawn or something lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 15, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kY_r6u8YNEU?t=430
Feb 15, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEuBQeQHy5Y ohh now that is a good video 
Feb 15, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.fxtec.com/ < that's neat
Feb 15, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Fuck off psj


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 16, 2020)

Feb 15, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 15, 2020 4:14 AM - Lilith Valentine: Get dunked on
Feb 15, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Donkey dunked lol
Feb 15, 2020 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: McDonkey the tea bagging wonder of the world.
Feb 15, 2020 4:58 AM - kenenthk: This is why I hate Florida
Feb 15, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pol
Feb 15, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's ok kenenthk Florida Man would protect you lol
Feb 15, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Your mom's Florida man
Feb 15, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: I had a nice shit
Feb 15, 2020 5:23 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/FV2tMP37ygs
Feb 15, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Gates dealing with diseases is weird.... Windows used to get so many viruses lol
Feb 15, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/02/14/world/asia/china-coronavirus-doctors.amp.html
Feb 15, 2020 6:40 AM - kenenthk: Cola energy is freaking nasty
Feb 15, 2020 6:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: its not bad
Feb 15, 2020 6:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: it tastes ok
Feb 15, 2020 6:54 AM - Veho: It can't be as bad as that Coke with coffee.
Feb 15, 2020 6:54 AM - Veho: That one is nasty, and I've mixed Coke with regular coffee before.
Feb 15, 2020 6:54 AM - Veho: https://www.japantrendshop.com/images/coca-cola-plus-coffee-drink-th.jpg
Feb 15, 2020 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: mixing coke with coffee yourself is supposedly better
Feb 15, 2020 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't exactly taste like coke like you might expect it to, but it doesn't taste like an energy drink either
Feb 15, 2020 7:16 AM - Veho: The "energy" components of energy drinks, caffeine, vitamin B and taurine, don't have a taste, and there's no reason for energy drinks to have an "energy drink" flavor, it's just the vaguelly Red Bull flavor that people associate with energy drinks.
Feb 15, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/tuEvAQg
Feb 15, 2020 7:31 AM - Veho: Neat.
Feb 15, 2020 8:06 AM - kenenthk: Could be because I just brushed my teeth but it was nasty
Feb 15, 2020 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Also fuck psi
Feb 15, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/s48MKDG
Feb 15, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gizoogle.net/index.php?search=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2020%2F02%2F14%2Fworld%2Fasia%2Fchina-coronavirus-doctors.html&se=Gizoogle+Dis+Shiznit
Feb 15, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020/02/clone.of.cloneofchina-coronavirus-outbreak-latest-.html&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwjmiYLVrdPnAhWQVxUIHe5bCCQQ0PADMAJ6BAgKEAY&usg=AOvVaw1LViuA_MSjBKFA0fLKDCoA
Feb 15, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: Fo shizzle.
Feb 15, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 15, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Am I going to hell for that Veho? Lol
Feb 15, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: For that? No.
Feb 15, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 15, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been hearing rumors that China is burning the infected alive and dead...
Feb 15, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15514/28-tb-of-storage-in-a-laptop-eurocom-has-it
Feb 15, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: Psi I said fuck you be offended
Feb 15, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be but you say it so much it's lost all meaning....
Feb 15, 2020 11:04 AM - kenenthk: It's how I say hello you fuck
Feb 15, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think we should start trolling other people....
Feb 15, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 15, 2020 11:04 AM - kenenthk: Gamerz is too scared of the shitbox so I cant be a dick to him anymore
Feb 15, 2020 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Who else can I be a dick to
Feb 15, 2020 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Are you breaking up with me?
Feb 15, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: I'm still amazed people are spending $15pp on foldable phones that are just going to  break after a pebble of dust gets inside
Feb 15, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: Early adopters are providing a valuable service.
Feb 15, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: They sacrifice their money to ensure a next, cheaper, better generation of tech.
Feb 15, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: Can you imagine the first car owners?
Feb 15, 2020 12:16 PM - kenenthk: When $50 was worth $500k?
Feb 15, 2020 12:22 PM - kenenthk: They could have added a thicker outside border to protect against openings or came up with something instead of hey be careful of this hole inside your thousand dollar phone
Feb 15, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: Don't try to fuck it.
Feb 15, 2020 12:28 PM - kenenthk: Why
Feb 15, 2020 12:29 PM - kenenthk: Homie say fuck it
Feb 15, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: $1500 fleshlight.
Feb 15, 2020 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Psi probably has a link for that
Feb 15, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: That, and a $1 fleshlight from Alibaba.
Feb 15, 2020 12:43 PM - kenenthk: He's too afraid of corona to order from there right now
Feb 15, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: Nothing in between.
Feb 15, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Even tho 80% of shit on amazon is from China anyway
Feb 15, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: But more expensive because middlemen.
Feb 15, 2020 12:58 PM - kenenthk: You pay more for convenience
Feb 15, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: Better customer service too, or so I've heard.
Feb 15, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: If the guy in Indonesia shows up
Feb 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: They usually do.
Feb 15, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: They may not be able to help you, or inderstand you, but they are always there.
Feb 15, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Not too different from usual American workers
Feb 15, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: But seriously now, does Amazon hire A
Feb 15, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: *mericans for their customer service?
Feb 15, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: You dont want to work in amazon unless you like pissing in bottles
Feb 15, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: Can I wear diapers instead?
Feb 15, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Aren't you now?
Feb 15, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: I ran out.
Feb 15, 2020 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Alibaba
Feb 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: "Please allow 7 to 30 workdays for delivery."
Feb 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: "Please allow 7 to 365 workdays for delivery."
Feb 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Ok, so I have a very important question
Feb 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: is this video game real https://i.postimg.cc/PrcK2vt5/image.png
Feb 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: if so, please erase it from existance
Feb 15, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Just hold your piss in until delivery
Feb 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: that's why we have "order today, delivery today" here in the netherlands
Feb 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: at least, we had
Feb 15, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Some local stores have that. Alibaba is not exactly local.
Feb 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/p/N82E16819113103?Item=N82E16819113103&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=DD021520&cm_mmc=EMC-DD021520-_-EMC-021520-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19113103-S3A1A
Feb 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232907?Item=N82E16820232907&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=DD021520&cm_mmc=EMC-DD021520-_-EMC-021520-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20232907-S1A1D
Feb 15, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Its local to psi
Feb 15, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Why are you such a dick ken? My parents never loved me enough
Feb 15, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: So you had to love yourself. Often.
Feb 15, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Who in their right mind loves themselves
Feb 15, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you be with the one you love, love the one your with
Feb 15, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also "one is the loneliest number"
Feb 15, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: I dunno psi you tell horror stories about what happens you repopulate with them
Feb 15, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: I like a good horror movie
Feb 15, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/amp/s/nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2020/02/14/suspect-who-refused-to-decrypt-hard-drives-released-after-four-years/amp/
Feb 15, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: Recopulate.
Feb 15, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: So all the subway dude had to do was encrypt his hard drives
Feb 15, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: And not fuck kids.
Feb 15, 2020 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Dont csi have ways of getting past encryption
Feb 15, 2020 3:04 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/LXXkTPUHdMw
Feb 15, 2020 5:14 PM - kenenthk: T hug you're still wishing everyone merry Christmas
Feb 15, 2020 6:13 PM - Enda: hey i dont know how to make a post can someone explain how to?
Feb 15, 2020 6:16 PM - Chary: Should be at the bottom of any thread
Feb 15, 2020 6:16 PM - Chary: Box that you can reply with a comment in
Feb 15, 2020 6:21 PM - Enda: thanks
Feb 15, 2020 6:22 PM - Enda: how do i make a thread?
Feb 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay, time to stop clicking random youtube links in this box 
Feb 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Y'all trying to fill up my youtube watch history with weird stuff. I'm gonna look crazy if people see that. 
Feb 15, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrFpZczILgg&feature=em-uploademail
Feb 15, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyUnSuYYs18&feature=youtu.be
Feb 16, 2020 12:23 AM - Lilith Valentine: panty raid?
Feb 16, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 16, 2020 12:57 AM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/MountainGGlobal/status/1228363499388243968
Feb 16, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mountain.gg/ ??
Feb 16, 2020 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Urena slut psi
Feb 16, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 16, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/health/quarantined-diamond-princess-passenger-speaks-out-against-us-coronavirus-evacuation-plan.amp
Feb 16, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2020/02/14/will-betelgeuse-explode-after-unprecedented-dimming-the-giant-star-is-now-changing-shape/amp/
Feb 16, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/15/heres-why-the-white-house-doesnt-trust-chinas-coronavirus-numbers.html
Feb 16, 2020 2:25 AM - DarrylDZ: Does anybody here know anything about Xbox 360 modding? I have a question


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 17, 2020)

Feb 16, 2020 5:02 AM - kenenthk: That's illegal this site doesn't condone hacking
Feb 16, 2020 5:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/isC9lLC
Feb 16, 2020 5:17 AM - kenenthk: My head hurts
Feb 16, 2020 5:55 AM - Veho: Do you have the corona virus?
Feb 16, 2020 6:08 AM - kenenthk: The four loko virus
Feb 16, 2020 8:14 AM - SG854: Your existence is illegal. You were a brother sister incest baby.y.
Feb 16, 2020 8:45 AM - Ericthegreat: They still make four loco?
Feb 16, 2020 8:46 AM - Ericthegreat: Ah theyer just flavored malt liquor now
Feb 16, 2020 8:47 AM - Ericthegreat: I remember I drank one before they removed the caffine
Feb 16, 2020 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Still dangerous
Feb 16, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like booze but cheap
Feb 16, 2020 9:26 AM - kenenthk: I'm a much nicer person when I'm drunk
Feb 16, 2020 9:28 AM - kenenthk: I need to get a tattoo of eminems daughter so she'll know I exist
Feb 16, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Please don't call a hundred times it's raining outside my window and I can't see at all
Feb 16, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gOMhN-hfMtY
Feb 16, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: I'd still jump her even if she had a penis
Feb 16, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least one person in the relationship should have a penis lol
Feb 16, 2020 10:02 AM - kenenthk: Uremum said the same thing when I was boning her
Feb 16, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She was probably pretty bored alright lol
Feb 16, 2020 10:09 AM - kenenthk: Ure daughter liked what I had
Feb 16, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3SoV6bN
Feb 16, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDQ0lOXp-v4
Feb 16, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho they had the worst luck ever
Feb 16, 2020 10:20 AM - kenenthk: It's ok they have progressively
Feb 16, 2020 11:13 AM - Veho: When you have fire insurance but not flood insurance.
Feb 16, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 16, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scratch.mit.edu/about
Feb 16, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5RGJ5Qm.jpg
Feb 16, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8nUvXUc
Feb 16, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BSjmZoO
Feb 16, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YdeyI5S
Feb 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: I just had a massive pork and chicken gyros for lunch.
Feb 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: I love that place. Their gyros are massive enough on their own, and they don't mess about when you ask for extra pork.
Feb 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: They fork over the pork.
Feb 16, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: This thing was roughly half a chicken and a decent percentage of a pig.
Feb 16, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: With a salad garnish on top.
Feb 16, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but did you have a heart attack after eating it?
Feb 16, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how you know it's good 
Feb 16, 2020 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: chicken and pork in one?
Feb 16, 2020 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've never come across that
Feb 16, 2020 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: gyros aren't *that* bad Tom
Feb 16, 2020 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not loaded with hidden fat like doner kebabs
Feb 16, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, if you're putting chicken and pork, with extra pork, yeah it might be a little bit bad
Feb 16, 2020 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: the meat isn't the bad part
Feb 16, 2020 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: meat's mostly protein
Feb 16, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: They use lean pork here but they make up for it with the sauce  
Feb 16, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: They do have some low fat low everything tzatziki sauce, but we are Slavs, we have to have mayonez.
Feb 16, 2020 3:05 PM - Veho: So the tzatziki is optional, the default is "death by mayo".
Feb 16, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1GZLU7V
Feb 16, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Mayo? On gyros? Blasphemy
Feb 16, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've actually had that in Greece, and it didn't even taste as good
Feb 16, 2020 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: just didn't taste right
Feb 16, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: It's not just mayo, it's mayo and cream and herbs.
Feb 16, 2020 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: I know
Feb 16, 2020 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's just not gyros anymore
Feb 16, 2020 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Closer to a doner kebab
Feb 16, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WGPquN0.jpg
Feb 16, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: A doner has completely different spices and flavor.
Feb 16, 2020 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: so does that mayo sauce
Feb 16, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: But the mayo sauce in a kebab place has a different flavor than the mayo sauce in a gyros place.
Feb 16, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: At least in these parts.
Feb 16, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: Different herbs, different amounts of garlic.
Feb 16, 2020 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: more garlic in the doner one maybe?
Feb 16, 2020 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: either way, it's not what I associate with gyros
Feb 16, 2020 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: The one I had in Greece that had that mayo sauce was actually not gyros, it was a sis kebab (shish kebab)
Feb 16, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: That's a different thing altogether.
Feb 16, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: still wasn't as good as gyros, tzatziki is so good when it's done right, super creamy and nice
Feb 16, 2020 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: the trick is Greek yoghurt and olive oil
Feb 16, 2020 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thicc Greek yoghurt, none of that low fat shit
Feb 16, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: https://bgr.com/2020/02/15/ps5-release-date-playstation-5-dev-kit-design-might-be-the-real-deal/amp/
Feb 16, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is no way in hell the actual PS5 is going to look like something straight out of the 70s
Feb 16, 2020 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but sure, it might keep elements of the design, like the V shape
Feb 16, 2020 7:30 PM - Veho: Now now, don't be like that. The early 00s had that design too.
Feb 16, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than that baterang controller lol
Feb 16, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: The current PS controller looks like the Batarang.
Feb 16, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Search your feelings.
Feb 16, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=485k09b50Cc&feature=em-uploademail
Feb 16, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YMFEcxC.jpg
Feb 16, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oGEQhSb.jpg
Feb 16, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4Avf4S4
Feb 16, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fqIKc5S.jpg
Feb 16, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jYkadY3.jpg
Feb 16, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/91j6qSp
Feb 16, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ot7layu
Feb 16, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ObkJG5K
Feb 17, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, laptop boi will be sitting at the post office tomorrow but it's presidents day so it won't be delivered 
Feb 17, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Trump day
Feb 17, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No no, I said Presidents day, not incompetent bumbling fool day ;O;
Feb 17, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I want to keep the Windows install from my current laptop when I swap the SSDs or do a fresh reinstall lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably a fresh reinstall I suppose, since I can't put my 2.5" HDD in the Razer cuz no SATA 
Feb 17, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lot of shit installed on that HDD lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would just end up borking half the shit I guss
Feb 17, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So there, I answered my own question lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's probably my only complaint I have about the Razer, before actually having it lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I get they're going for compact blah blah and all that, but a SATA drive would've been nice to chuck in there, M.2 still too expensive for mass storage
Feb 17, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the one included is only 256GB, too lol. Gonna replace it with my 500GB HP NVMe
Feb 17, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame that 1TB Patriot SSD I got has a huge fucking heatsink that can't really be removed, I'd probably put that in there instead
Feb 17, 2020 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 17, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Monk
Feb 17, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/70657/asrock-takes-out-5-world-records-with-its-trx40-taichi-motherboard/amp.html
Feb 17, 2020 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Feb 17, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk your still just a bitch 
Feb 17, 2020 2:56 AM - kenenthk: Sonos uremum
Feb 17, 2020 3:42 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/16/politics/parscale-tweet-daytona-500-air-force-one-photo/index.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 18, 2020)

Feb 17, 2020 6:30 AM - Veho: Fake news.
Feb 17, 2020 6:36 AM - kenenthk: Ure life is fake news
Feb 17, 2020 6:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aXp9xa3.jpg
Feb 17, 2020 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Looks like my place
Feb 17, 2020 6:44 AM - Veho: Well look at mister moneybags.
Feb 17, 2020 6:45 AM - Veho: Can afford a carpet and everything.
Feb 17, 2020 6:47 AM - kenenthk: And uremum
Feb 17, 2020 6:48 AM - monado: hi folks
Feb 17, 2020 6:48 AM - Veho: Well anyone could afford that.
Feb 17, 2020 6:48 AM - monado: arxius.io over imgur!
Feb 17, 2020 6:49 AM - monado: higher upload limit, still has embeds!
Feb 17, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Uremum over ure dad
Feb 17, 2020 7:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG 
Feb 17, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/2/16/21140101/starcraft-ghost-leak-build-video-devkit-xbox
Feb 17, 2020 8:20 AM - kenenthk: I smell rocks oh hey sak
Feb 17, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your just having a stroke kenenthk lol
Feb 17, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or is that burning toast
Feb 17, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: You could give anyone a stroke
Feb 17, 2020 9:29 AM - James_: yoot
Feb 17, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: I forgot how quick days off go by
Feb 17, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/f5D5z1o
Feb 17, 2020 12:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F3D0Zg9.jpg
Feb 17, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Vehos old
Feb 17, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: Yes.
Feb 17, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: My old.
Feb 17, 2020 12:54 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if a worker can go to jail for selling alcohol after hours
Feb 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Yes.
Feb 17, 2020 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Dont be a snitch
Feb 17, 2020 1:16 PM - Veho: Only if you sell me booze.
Feb 17, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Snitch
Feb 17, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: VeSnitch69
Feb 17, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here in FL selling booze after hours or to a minor is a big fine and criminal charges
Feb 17, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: You sold beer at 12:05am jail
Feb 17, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Fucking puritans.
Feb 17, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also here, you can go to war at 18 but can't drink until 21 lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-pulls-security-update-after-reports-of-issues-affecting-some-pcs/
Feb 17, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was the update that messed with the software for my keyboard, uninstalled it and bam back to working like a charm 
Feb 17, 2020 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Fuck your keyboard
Feb 17, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its so sexy you probably would  lol
Feb 17, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: You already have a cum puddle on it ni thx
Feb 17, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can use that as extra lube!!! Lol
Feb 17, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/it-seems-an-playable-xbox-build-of-starcraft-ghost-has-1841731450/amp
Feb 17, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder how complete the build is
Feb 17, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that looks really good IMO lol
Feb 17, 2020 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Are most companies closed on presidents day also?
Feb 17, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just banks and government stuff AFAIK
Feb 17, 2020 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Trump hotels will operate as usually with half pay cut day enabled 
Feb 17, 2020 4:38 PM - Lilith Valentine: :3
Feb 17, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cnqhQNX
Feb 17, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wJawJiN
Feb 17, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TQHvOuN where will you be when the jazz mood hits.
Feb 17, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kehY8lr
Feb 17, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L8w0zxN
Feb 17, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/DU1w3sO.jpg < Awww yeeee
Feb 17, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/f3ou7m/twilight_menu_v1200_and_ndsbootstrap_v0290_first/
Feb 17, 2020 8:25 PM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/OfficialPCMR/status/1229498921757675522
Feb 17, 2020 8:33 PM - tomboysam017906: im on a ps3 and i have multi man i have a usb and dowloaded games onto the ps3. it showed that they were downloaded and completed but they dont show up anywhere but in files
Feb 17, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to reconfigure the dilithium crystals
Feb 17, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can tell Multiman to scan folders for games, but it usually looks for them in a format like X:/games or X:/GAMES I remember when I used it that it liked one or the other for the name and yeah it was case sensitive (not sure if that is fixed)
Feb 17, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and X is the drive letter or number... I can't remember what the PS3 uses.
Feb 17, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be like hdd0 for all I know lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Joe88: psi whats your twitter so I can rt you
Feb 17, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tBUd7Z9.png
Feb 17, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: We're _fuuuuucked_.
Feb 17, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw0UJuD6t8k
Feb 17, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 hang on ill grab it now lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: @PsionicRoshambo
Feb 17, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the CDC said they can't stop it from being a global pandemic so yeah it's gonna get nasty in the next year or two
Feb 17, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China is supposedly just buying us some time lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if I die (I am older so maybe?) it was fun hanging out with you guys 
Feb 17, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't forget to leave me your 2080 ti in your will 
Feb 17, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Feb 17, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about it, I probably would lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't really think of anyone I know of that wouldn't pawn it for meth or enjoy it at all
Feb 17, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than you of course lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could've bought an RTX 2080 with my refund
Feb 17, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT NO, I DECIDED I WANTED ANOTHER LAPTOP
Feb 17, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to hope the 3070 isn't retarded expensive like the 2070 and is actually a massive upgrade I guess lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:42 PM - Joe88: meanwhile im still stuck with broken drivers here
Feb 17, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the only reason I don't go for AMD GPUs these days, I've never had any of their drivers properly work for an extended period of time
Feb 17, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still stuck using the old ass HP provided GPU drivers for my Ryzen 5 2500u from like 2018 because AMD's own drivers cause BSODs
Feb 17, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never had problems with AMD drivers but maybe I just got lucky?
Feb 17, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did have a little spate of issues with Nvidia drivers back on ye olde 980 but nothing much since then.
Feb 17, 2020 9:46 PM - Joe88: https://hothardware.com/news/amd-radeon-driver-issues-navi-users-black-screen-frustration
Feb 17, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember back when I had my 9800 Pro using some third party drivers but that was mostly because the performance was insanely better lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My first AMD card was the HD 7970, and I always had issues with it. Games crashing, occasionally BSODs, et
Feb 17, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: c
Feb 17, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 yeah I have read about that... not sure what that is about.
Feb 17, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since then I just haven't bothered until this APU, and they're still shit
Feb 17, 2020 9:47 PM - Joe88: https://www.guru3d.com/news_story/radeon_graphics_cards_black_screen_bug_is_haunting_amd.html
Feb 17, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom wasn't the 7970 one of those funky dual GPU deals?
Feb 17, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a x2 version that was dual GPU, but this one was just a single
Feb 17, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Feb 17, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-7970.c296 vs https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-7970-x2.c730 <
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only used dual GPU's on two X1600's back a long time ago lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After that I sold it and bought the GTX 770 that's been sitting in my work PC for years now lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Joe88: They stopped doing that, no point in making them is nobody is buying them, no games even support dual gpu anymore
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was not worth it lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still working fine, even with hackintosh
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, SLI/Crossfire just isn't worth bothering with
Feb 17, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too many issues
Feb 17, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was great in like 2 games at the time... for everything else it sucked lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a few games that do work really well it, but there are way more that either don't play well or don't play at all with it lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Devs just can't be bothered, and I don't really blame them lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did consider picking up another 1070 for cheapo, since they go for like $200 these days, and SLIing those
Feb 17, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, after looking a lot more into it it's just not remotely worth
Feb 17, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got your tweet thingy Joe88!!! lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the only use case where it might be worth it, is if your doing professional video stuff and you need the extra oomph to accelerate transcodes in like 4K or 8K lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do think AMD's idea of crossfiring the GPUs in APUs with dedicated GPUs was an interesting idea though
Feb 17, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that's only if the software supports it I don't know lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think AMD should just use the APU's for PhysX stuff if there is a second GPU installed
Feb 17, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they could be used for processing AI or Audio just general "I don't want to tie up the GPU or the CPU" crap
Feb 17, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Run a basic X86 emulator on the CU's and if not being used by a game they could accelerate OS stuff.
Feb 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't see why not, most gaming laptops can already swap between using integrated/dedicated for specific applications for battery saving shit
Feb 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows could have a code path for something like that... wouldn't even need to emulate X86
Feb 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not worth the time though lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah unless APU's became like mega popular
Feb 17, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then it would be like "Windows does what Linux or Mac can't!!!"
Feb 17, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well also the GPUs for integrated graphics are weak as fuck lol
Feb 17, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Look at our benchmarks!!! LOOOK AT THEEEMMM!!!" lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, you'd be better off using the little bit of CPU power than the whole integrated shit GPU
Feb 17, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they are lol like 40 CU's and I think mine has like 1400 or something lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the whole reason why we don't use GPUs as CPUs with their thousands of cores, they're thousands of weak ass cores lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every pixel needs a core!!!
Feb 17, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta use all 4000 whatever cores your RTX 2080 Ti has
Feb 17, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I got my keyboard software fixed it turns out it was that Microsoft update lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mrantifun.net/threads/borderlands-3-trainer.20250/
Feb 17, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Mrantifun
Feb 17, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Turned to shit when he swapped to that shitty "cheat code launcher"
Feb 17, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works OK I just wish if he was going to do it that way that it would be easier to add games and manage things
Feb 17, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't see why I need to have a 200mb launcher for trainers that are usually less than a fucking megabyte each lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:12 PM - Joe88: I just always used fling trainers
Feb 17, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Fling is good too
Feb 17, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but Mrantifun has fucking tons of them, Fling has a good amount but nowhere near as much lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:13 PM - Joe88: is that still working on the latest version?
Feb 17, 2020 10:13 PM - Joe88: I need to redeem my copy
Feb 17, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually resort to just using Cheat engine most of the time myself, but ehh lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Fling trainer that works on Borderlands 3 well at least it did last month I haven't been using it lately
Feb 17, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat they have Halo MCC cheats...
Feb 17, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that tonight lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been stuck on this one annoying as fuck mission
Feb 17, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through the missions they have on CE already lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On legendary 
Feb 17, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame it's not the whole game, but eh
Feb 17, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Thief collection...
Feb 17, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it takes like 3 years for them to finish it... I am gonna complain a lot lol
Feb 17, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a more positive note, I really like the way Steam looks now
Feb 17, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my games displayed like a movie collection 
Feb 17, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, you're like the only one
Feb 17, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really? lol damn
Feb 17, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People just don't like change lol
Feb 17, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They complained so much Valve added the old one in their beta builds to appease the bitching
Feb 17, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: true but to me its like Netflix lol
Feb 17, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't care either way though lol
Feb 17, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnbZZENQBL8
Feb 17, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLP_L7Mgz6M
Feb 18, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZC0gww2yznI
Feb 18, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been hearing this rumor for days....
Feb 18, 2020 12:23 AM - Mega11231: 3dsiso
Feb 18, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DP_vr8vNzbw
Feb 18, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mpNWEbZdXNw
Feb 18, 2020 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Feb 18, 2020 1:37 AM - puss2puss: anyone in the chat knows if an xbox360 will boot normally, if it has a re-written ECC image and no modchip in it?
Feb 18, 2020 3:27 AM - kenenthk: No


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 19, 2020)

Feb 18, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.historyextra.com/period/roman/did-roman-men-dodge-their-military-service-conscription-rules/
Feb 18, 2020 5:35 AM - T-hug: Soup
Feb 18, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kitchen
Feb 18, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:49 AM - Veho: https://www.ccn.com/the-ps5-could-be-sonys-last-gaming-console-ever/
Feb 18, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think if it can do lifelike graphics at 4K why bother making anything after?
Feb 18, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think if the PS5 is as powerful as they say, it should last 7 years maybe?
Feb 18, 2020 6:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uzHDvqv
Feb 18, 2020 6:11 AM - Veho: Yes but nO CloUd gAmINg
Feb 18, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fFHDCiY
Feb 18, 2020 6:12 AM - Veho: I've seen several articles to that effect.
Feb 18, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think cloud gaming is one of those things that will only work when we have FTL internet lol
Feb 18, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: "The PS5 will fail because cLoOoOuD"
Feb 18, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works now in cities or places with dense population to support having a local server farm but for the average person who lives 20 miles from the closest store... probably not going to be great
Feb 18, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bVm6Wwi
Feb 18, 2020 6:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QCX0M4C.jpg
Feb 18, 2020 7:08 AM - T-hug: Seems legit..
Feb 18, 2020 7:49 AM - Ericthegreat: Well low latency docsis might help some, I think begins rolling out this year.
Feb 18, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hYw8iQO.jpg
Feb 18, 2020 9:17 AM - Skelletonike: I read that CCN thing earlier today. Apparently microsoft thinks Nintendo and Sony will end up failing in the future. huh.
Feb 18, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: Coincidentally, Nintendo thinks Microsoft and Sony will end up failing, and Sony thinks Microsoft and Nintendo will fail.
Feb 18, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: Curious.
Feb 18, 2020 9:32 AM - Duo8: ah yes time for your daily reminder from the ministry of health
Feb 18, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: Floss.
Feb 18, 2020 9:51 AM - Skelletonike: Don't think Nintendo or Sony will fail anytime soon. Especially in Japan.
Feb 18, 2020 11:27 AM - kenenthk: Hoss
Feb 18, 2020 11:55 AM - Veho: HODOR
Feb 18, 2020 12:02 PM - kenenthk: I told my assistant to taste my pubic hair cause he called me a dillweed which can mean both things
Feb 18, 2020 12:29 PM - Veho: Dillhole.
Feb 18, 2020 12:42 PM - kenenthk: The guy thinks he's so clever he held up the spice and said look they named it after you
Feb 18, 2020 1:19 PM - DinohScene: Hold the door!
Feb 18, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: New Switch color coming to Japan, "Labia".
Feb 18, 2020 1:45 PM - Flame: holds the door. *like a sir* m' lady. *tips hat*
Feb 18, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Hold these nuts
Feb 18, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: Deez.
Feb 18, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: New switch flavored cartridges Corona flavored
Feb 18, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: *cocks fedora*
Feb 18, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: *fedoras cock*
Feb 18, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: That sure if a tiny fedora sir
Feb 18, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: I like to call that "being built like a Greek god".
Feb 18, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Classical and classicist statues all have tiny peenors.
Feb 18, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: That explains the 1600 scenarios
Feb 18, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: https://img.ifunny.co/images/8693bb19a44136d9f16648c2fd4bb147861e123113bc920a6d3dd02b86e8d7df_1.jpg
Feb 18, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Size matters
Feb 18, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.facebook.com/christinepeterson.peterson.77
Feb 18, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: Stop jerking off using Facebook psi
Feb 18, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 18, 2020 4:19 PM - kenenthk: I may bang a girl with 3 kids
Feb 18, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy Razer Laptop get 
Feb 18, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The moron who sold it to me barely had any packaging in the fucking box, just some bubble wrap that wasn't even wrapped around the laptop
Feb 18, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When I picked it up the thing was moving freely in the box lol
Feb 18, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But working fine, thankfully lool
Feb 18, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting ready to swap the NVMes now that I know it's all working lol
Feb 18, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, maybe not. Getting a memory access violation when trying to clone the NVMe in it lol
Feb 18, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Running memtest now
Feb 18, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could just be my old USB drive being annoying though
Feb 18, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, all the passes were fine so probably just a weird error I hope lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Replaced the thermal paste, and opening this thing up is like 10/10, just 10 T5 screws and that was it lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was almost no dust on the inside, which was nice
Feb 18, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame the RAM is soldered in 
Feb 18, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reseat everything that isn't soldered in lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For this that's literally just the NVMe and the battery basically lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.laptopmain.com/razer-blade-14-2017-disassembly/
Feb 18, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the wifi card I guess lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really fucking compact though, for the specs which is cool
Feb 18, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I will miss my numpad, and the keyboard layout will take me a bit to get used to lol
Feb 18, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise I like the overall feel
Feb 18, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use a USB keyboard lol
Feb 18, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Fuck your keyboard
Feb 18, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man I love NVMe's, installing Windows 10 and getting all my shit setup is so much quicker lol
Feb 18, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit the fans on this thing are loud as fuck 
Feb 18, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going from a USB 3.0 stick to a SSD was my fastest Windows 10 setup
Feb 18, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like maybe 10 minutes? (not sure but it felt almost instant lol)
Feb 18, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom stop kenenthk he keeps wanting relations with my keyboard lol
Feb 18, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It took me about an hour and a half to go from blank NVMe to full Windows install with all my usual programs installed and running lol
Feb 18, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BACK IN MY DAY THAT'D TAKE LIKE 6 HOURS
Feb 18, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think back when like 200GB hard drives and slow DSL stuff it would take me like 2 days to completely get set up (minus games)
Feb 18, 2020 7:41 PM - DinohScene: ^ that
Feb 18, 2020 7:41 PM - DinohScene: SATA was a blessing
Feb 18, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah getting everything else after Windows itself takes way longer than Windows lol
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah Sata thank god!
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Dinoh hey 
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - DinohScene: yo!
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How are things going with you?
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - DinohScene: bit shite
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always come back to here like 2 hours after I see you pop in lol
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - DinohScene: but surviving
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sucks 
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - DinohScene: yeh ;/
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always want everyone doing great lol
Feb 18, 2020 7:42 PM - DinohScene: should be going better by next month tho!
Feb 18, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least you don't have Corona 
Feb 18, 2020 7:43 PM - DinohScene: the beer or the virus?
Feb 18, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prepare list for fighting off Corona so far is lots of ephedrine and distilled water to cram fluids zinc, potassium, magnesium, C, caffeine, anything that decongestant....
Feb 18, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the Virus
Feb 18, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona the beer changed its name to Ebola
Feb 18, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.the-postillon.com/2020/01/Corona-Ebola.html
Feb 18, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New study says Corona will likely infect 60% of the world, it will kill like ~4% of those... So ~150 million dead, to put that in perspective world war II killed about 75 million
Feb 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think this will lead to a massive economic depression as well.
Feb 18, 2020 7:52 PM - DinohScene: I honestly think it's just overblown nonsense
Feb 18, 2020 7:52 PM - DinohScene: don't forget, we had a lot less people in 1945 ;p
Feb 18, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rjNfQN5
Feb 18, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh some of the video of them burning bodies is pretty disturbing lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Obviously I can't post it here lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ccn.com/coronavirus-death-smog-is-china-burning-thousands-of-infected-bodies/
Feb 18, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3RNybX5
Feb 18, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bw2ByMt
Feb 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YrDoWzC.jpg
Feb 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Veho: F
Feb 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof
Feb 18, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be so depressed if my meager physical collection burned up lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm glad I mainly use flash carts for my retro stuff lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho click the link just above yours  lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: I was afraid of that  
Feb 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/unmuted/FKhUYEV
Feb 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/unmuted/5U8n7jN LOL
Feb 18, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/unmuted/PlAdv6a lol
Feb 18, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/unmuted/8dV7YeT OK super LOL
Feb 18, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/unmuted/2ApKl7S
Feb 18, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fbEUD3n
Feb 18, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame another tire and he could have had a hat trick lol
Feb 18, 2020 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho isn't afraid of nothing 
Feb 18, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.slashfilm.com/bill-and-ted-3-image/
Feb 18, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://explosm.net/comics/5485/ 
Feb 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/bxh6mhwnxqh41.jpg
Feb 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom we both had birthday sex memes
Feb 18, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lo
Feb 18, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Feb 18, 2020 11:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jycdGRH7xbg 
Feb 18, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C4WaaPq
Feb 19, 2020 12:26 AM - Ericthegreat: Wow
Feb 19, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bMs0P0l
Feb 19, 2020 12:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Surprised he got of that slide
Feb 19, 2020 12:36 AM - Ericthegreat: Has never worked for me.
Feb 19, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8eW6Fh5
Feb 19, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/spectacularwhiteleafhopper
Feb 19, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild one of my comments on Reddit got 6700 votes lol
Feb 19, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/18/health/coronavirus-passengers-test-positive-tuesday/index.html
Feb 19, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/17/asia/coronavirus-covid-19-update-intl-hnk/index.html
Feb 19, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: about 5% of patients have critical disease including respiratory failure, septic shock and multi organ failure," hl
Feb 19, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like that game Plague Inc more and more
Feb 19, 2020 2:41 AM - Ericthegreat: Shit, respiratory failure I understand but the others aren't normal with the standard flu right?
Feb 19, 2020 2:48 AM - puss2puss: ..hum hum.. any xbox360 rgh expert in chat right now?.. ..
Feb 19, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah from the sounds of it 5% pretty much dead
Feb 19, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Puss I'm not an expert but I might be able to help?
Feb 19, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh thought me a lot
Feb 19, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like literally 100% of what I know lol
Feb 19, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eric yeah Flu kills a lot of poeple every year but this looks to beat the flu by like 50X and no those symptoms are way worse than the flu
Feb 19, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rumors of this being a lab grown bug that got out are floating around
Feb 19, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or that poeple eating bats got it
Feb 19, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to believe that either way just a few months ago it was only 1 case
Feb 19, 2020 3:41 AM - puss2puss: hehe yeah Dinoh knows a lot about xbox consoles  the issue i have, is that i can read my nand and make perfect copies of it with my nand sd tool, but i cannot write on it (even though the writing protection pîn is set) .. little note: on he board, i solder only pad 6 for ground, but on the diagram is shows pad 4 and 6 for grounds..does it mean we need to solder both or just one?)


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 20, 2020)

Feb 19, 2020 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Pussy
Feb 19, 2020 5:09 AM - kenenthk: The papadias are damn good
Feb 19, 2020 7:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BnWnh2j.jpg
Feb 19, 2020 10:19 AM - DinohScene: solder both
Feb 19, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8VgId8C
Feb 19, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh hey Dinoh 
Feb 19, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your still here lol
Feb 19, 2020 10:42 AM - DinohScene: yo!
Feb 19, 2020 10:43 AM - DinohScene: lol I like the cat one
Feb 19, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did too lol
Feb 19, 2020 10:59 AM - Skelletonike: Hm, a lot of people don't seem to be getting that P5 Scramble will pretty much a normal persona game aside from the combat.
Feb 19, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rnd5EoOYlE
Feb 19, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xKKU8e4
Feb 19, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qqZlnqf.jpg
Feb 19, 2020 12:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mil2nwx
Feb 19, 2020 12:04 PM - Veho: Gimp my ride.
Feb 19, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 19, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tires? Where were going we don't need tires!!!!
Feb 19, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When this baby hits 35 miles an hour your going to see some serious shit..
Feb 19, 2020 12:19 PM - Veho: ...when I crap my pants cuz the wheels fell off.
Feb 19, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0nQsNsJ.jpg
Feb 19, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/woWczfi.jpg
Feb 19, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I hope she said nope
Feb 19, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: Cows can't talk.
Feb 19, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 19, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First he milked her then she milked him lpl
Feb 19, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He gave her some vitamin D
Feb 19, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: "Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for free?"
Feb 19, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/2020-02-18-burger-king-customer-hospitalized-after-chicken-fries-disaster-theyre-not-taking-it-seriously-23929849.html
Feb 19, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicken Fries more like sicken fries
Feb 19, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Shouldn't have asked for sharp cheddar.
Feb 19, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 19, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good point lol
Feb 19, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate a Popeyes Chicken sandwich last night it was pretty good but chick fil a is still better
Feb 19, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Feb 19, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/coronavirus-china-live-updates/2020/02/19/3286b6d2-529d-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html?outputType=amp
Feb 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news everyone
Feb 19, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: Blank page.
Feb 19, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JKigPPD.jpg
Feb 19, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wsDy5GV
Feb 19, 2020 5:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: Beep boop
Feb 19, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I1TWciw
Feb 19, 2020 6:47 PM - Enda: How do I make a post/thread?
Feb 19, 2020 7:03 PM - Flame: by going in the section you want. thread you want and posting the post you want.
Feb 19, 2020 7:03 PM - Flame: bada bing bada boom!
Feb 19, 2020 7:19 PM - Enda: Is that how you make a new one? It only gave me the option to reply to thread.
Feb 19, 2020 7:35 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am Lilith
Feb 19, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.usatoday.com/amp/4804905002
Feb 19, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice.... So even when you survive you can relapse ll
Feb 19, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi use the share button to copy the real link
Feb 19, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tucqNQR.gif
Feb 19, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: That's a 2.6% mortality rate.
Feb 19, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: But I still think the number of infected is way higher than reported.
Feb 19, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2020/02/19/coronavirus-after-2000-deaths-can-you-get-virus-again/4804905002/
Feb 19, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what I have been hearing for weeks is that all the numbers out of China are ridiculously under reported
Feb 19, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 200,000 dead and millions infected
Feb 19, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: Nah that sounds like bullshit.
Feb 19, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: But do we have info on cases outside China only?
Feb 19, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JOrNZ0y
Feb 19, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well outside of China the number of cases is small enough to be contained
Feb 19, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A good thing lol
Feb 19, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: What's the mortality rate for those?
Feb 19, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well since they are recent only 2 deaths?
Feb 19, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I now worry about the whole relapse thing...
Feb 19, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like an airborne version of aids... lol
Feb 19, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One way or another I suspect we will have real numbers in like 60-90 days.
Feb 19, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4EzjbCjPkg
Feb 19, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TU7Qxel LOL
Feb 19, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NaC5oFb
Feb 19, 2020 9:37 PM - p1ngpong: ever seen those latex feet with built in vagina in the sole?
Feb 19, 2020 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pingpong returns 
Feb 19, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coming Thursday, February 27th... Altered Carbon Season 2
Feb 19, 2020 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/uaSFeWC.jpg 
Feb 19, 2020 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/Di2f3uH 
Feb 19, 2020 10:56 PM - ignare: doy
Feb 20, 2020 1:28 AM - puss2puss: anyone knows if an RGH xbox360 would still glitch and boot if the sd nand transfer tool is still connected to the console?..
Feb 20, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When in doubt, PM Dinohscene
Feb 20, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most people in the shitbox probably aren't gonna know, but bb dinoh will definitely
Feb 20, 2020 1:44 AM - puss2puss: yeahhh but i feel annoying lately hehe.. i already used his help yesterday and last week..well..i will pm him anyway 
Feb 20, 2020 1:53 AM - kenenthk: I slept on my damn shoulder wrong
Feb 20, 2020 2:06 AM - TheZander: Sleep on the other one the same way
Feb 20, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/TERRAOperative/OneDrive-Uninstaller
Feb 20, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Alternatively, just use Windows10Debloater and do that and get rid of a whole bunch of other shit, too lol
Feb 20, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh thank you!
Feb 20, 2020 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/Sycnex/Windows10Debloater <
Feb 20, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aready found it lol
Feb 20, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: already even lol
Feb 20, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think 1909 did break some of the options, it didn't remove stuff from the start menu for me on my Razer Blade, but everything else worked fine I think lol
Feb 20, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems to be working fine lol
Feb 20, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't have tiles anymore anyway since I use Open Shell (replaced Classic Shell)
Feb 20, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu/releases
Feb 20, 2020 3:05 AM - Joe88: the search box was broken for months in explorer before ms finally fixed it with the feb cumulative update
Feb 20, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X_E_Kg9roE
Feb 20, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/IR7F2EL3tOw


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 21, 2020)

Feb 20, 2020 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: search box always worked for me
Feb 20, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/wolcen-is-a-diablo-clone-with-big-potential-and-bigger-1841793910/amp
Feb 20, 2020 6:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rNZuw6C.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 6:27 AM - soldering: http://www.atten.com
Feb 20, 2020 6:46 AM - Veho: LOL banned  ;o;
Feb 20, 2020 6:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rk3rdAm
Feb 20, 2020 8:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what's for dinner? 
Feb 20, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: It's early morning here.
Feb 20, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: Dinner's aeons away.
Feb 20, 2020 8:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, you got that european time 
Feb 20, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: "Fans triggered by lack of gay stereotypes in new Persona game"
Feb 20, 2020 11:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4f6T3DK.mp4
Feb 20, 2020 12:05 PM - kenenthk: Fu veho
Feb 20, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ljgw5ok
Feb 20, 2020 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Feb 20, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V654cfw
Feb 20, 2020 12:12 PM - kenenthk: Be offended 
Feb 20, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aGJA2JB
Feb 20, 2020 12:16 PM - kenenthk: Do it
Feb 20, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: I'm so triggered right now ken  ;0;
Feb 20, 2020 12:17 PM - kenenthk: Good I get called viagra lots
Feb 20, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: Because you're into limp dicks?
Feb 20, 2020 12:19 PM - kenenthk: Limp bizkit
Feb 20, 2020 12:22 PM - Veho: Saggy soggy baguette.
Feb 20, 2020 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Lady parts are nice
Feb 20, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew a woman one time she said she liked limp penis... Not sure what for but meh who really understands women? lol
Feb 20, 2020 12:27 PM - Veho: Women like to play with it.
Feb 20, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: But only if it doesn't remain that way.
Feb 20, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably that was her thinking?
Feb 20, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like already hard, no... getting it hard yes? lol
Feb 20, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o2et8bE
Feb 20, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: She was probably only into a certain race of men
Feb 20, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: I cant say which cause I'm trying to be more sensitive
Feb 20, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dx.com/p/vintage-550ml-double-layer-wooden-stainless-steel-coffee-mug-with-handle-drinking-cup-2722058.html?tc=USD&ta=US&lp=1&utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=2020220_new_en&Utm_rid=12787464
Feb 20, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk probably, women seem to be more picky than men in most regards
Feb 20, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: I don't think "limp" is a race, ken.
Feb 20, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: You can't race with a limp.
Feb 20, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me like too heavy and nasty personality are both turn offs
Feb 20, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: 
Feb 20, 2020 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Your dna tests proved that wrong 
Feb 20, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 20, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: My DNA test just says "Slav" and refuses to elaborate.
Feb 20, 2020 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Slavery ain't all that bad
Feb 20, 2020 12:41 PM - kenenthk: You get free food
Feb 20, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: When you're a slave you get free food. When you're a Slav you get no food.
Feb 20, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: You get gulag instead.
Feb 20, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom used to make Gulash as a food it was pretty good lol
Feb 20, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://theforkedspoon.com/american-goulash/
Feb 20, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: Nice.
Feb 20, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was wondering if it was European based... I mean probably 90% of "American" food is lol
Feb 20, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Russia has gulash and gulag, and everyone is very careful about spelling.
Feb 20, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would imagine so
Feb 20, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But who wouldn't mind a nice vacation to volstavk?
Feb 20, 2020 12:49 PM - kenenthk: Glue up the bag?
Feb 20, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no one wants to know what you do with your knuckle children
Feb 20, 2020 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Goulash is just mixed vegetables in sauce and tomato with beef
Feb 20, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much
Feb 20, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: Technically, so is chili.
Feb 20, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean there is like 1,000 recipes for it but yeah basically yes lol
Feb 20, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: I had legume stew today.
Feb 20, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: Several kinds of lentils and several kinds of beans, and chicken stock.
Feb 20, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: Not bad.
Feb 20, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds amazing
Feb 20, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love lentil soups
Feb 20, 2020 12:58 PM - kenenthk: I still need to teach myself how to make stew but actual cooking scares me I'm not a woman
Feb 20, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of want to make a steak lentil thing with maybe barley and green peppers and onion
Feb 20, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk buy a small slow cooker it will change your life
Feb 20, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a roast and beef broth and onions have at it lol
Feb 20, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: I have a slow cooker but I'm still not a woman
Feb 20, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Low setting for 4-6 hours season to taste
Feb 20, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: Eat more soy.
Feb 20, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk top chefs are men 
Feb 20, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: Or eat a Rebel Whopper from Burger King.
Feb 20, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Name one
Feb 20, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gordon Ramsey 
Feb 20, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: He always bitches, woman
Feb 20, 2020 1:03 PM - Veho: Apparently it has 16,000 times more estrogen than a hormone injection.
Feb 20, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah soy anything is bad for you and your cheldren
Feb 20, 2020 1:03 PM - Veho: One bite will turn you into a woman.
Feb 20, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Causes autism....
Feb 20, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For real this time
Feb 20, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: Turns frogs gay.
Feb 20, 2020 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Veho is a frog
Feb 20, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200117080827.htm
Feb 20, 2020 1:05 PM - kenenthk: I had a papadias
Feb 20, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: "Additionally, the team notes the findings only apply to soybean oil -- not to other soy products or to other vegetable oils."
Feb 20, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: Switch to lard and you're safe.
Feb 20, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would avoid soy just to be safe lol
Feb 20, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The odd thing is when lard was more popular we had less of some problems more of others lol
Feb 20, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: The secret is moderation.
Feb 20, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah less fried stuff lol
Feb 20, 2020 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Beer salsa gets you drunk
Feb 20, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Don't eat it by the bucketful and you'll be fine.
Feb 20, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: (that applies to both lard and beer salsa)
Feb 20, 2020 1:20 PM - cearp: i had some 'old style' potato chips a little while ago, they were cooked/fried in lard...   i really didn't like them
Feb 20, 2020 1:21 PM - cearp: "Soybean oil linked to metabolic and neurological changes in mice" -- thank god i'm not a mouse     (joking, I get that it's most likely not only specific to mice... but some people will disagree since it's a mice-only study)
Feb 20, 2020 1:22 PM - cearp: I try to eat pretty well, I don't have many weaknesses, just pizza and ice cream mainly.
Feb 20, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: Were the chips hot or cold?
Feb 20, 2020 1:22 PM - cearp: bagged ones from a store
Feb 20, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: Cold lard  :/
Feb 20, 2020 1:23 PM - cearp: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2804/5352/products/127_8oz_GRANDMA_UTZs_CHIP_BAG_1000x.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 1:24 PM - cearp: yeah but I think the piggy taste would still be the same hot or cold. it was just a very powerful pig taste, since potato chips don't have much flavor themselves
Feb 20, 2020 1:25 PM - cearp: if it was lard in like... a regular meal, then i wouldn't mind it
Feb 20, 2020 1:25 PM - cearp: but lard on toast? I wouldn't personally want to eat that
Feb 20, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Lard shouldn't have such an intense taste.
Feb 20, 2020 1:26 PM - T-hug: I just had cheese popcorn
Feb 20, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: (I would eat it on toast.)
Feb 20, 2020 1:26 PM - T-hug: Absolutely stinks
Feb 20, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Mmmmmmm, cheesy popcorn.
Feb 20, 2020 1:26 PM - T-hug: But doesnt really taste cheesey
Feb 20, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Buy a better brand.
Feb 20, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: The ones I used to buy tasted cheesy.
Feb 20, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: We don't really eat popcorn any more  
Feb 20, 2020 1:29 PM - cearp: i don't like the little piece of the popcorn getting stuck in my teeth lol
Feb 20, 2020 1:30 PM - cearp: veho, eh it wasn't really intense, but when it's a taste you don't particularly like, a little is strong enough   for a lard lover, it wouldn't have been strong I guess.
Feb 20, 2020 1:30 PM - cearp: but similarly, some chinese cakes/biscuit things have lard, and i don't like them either. maybe i'm just not a lard person.
Feb 20, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: Now I'm hungry.
Feb 20, 2020 1:40 PM - cearp: haha i'm not stopping you! unless you're at work and your boss says no
Feb 20, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: I'm carrying a sleeping baby.
Feb 20, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0C3KXJu
Feb 20, 2020 2:05 PM - DinohScene: veho! how's the baby?
Feb 20, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: Cranky because of a runny nose.
Feb 20, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: But otherwise great  
Feb 20, 2020 2:12 PM - DinohScene: that's lovely to hear, how are you and the wife doing besides the baby?
Feb 20, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QAOMHwm
Feb 20, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: I matched with a cute Asian girl on Facebook dating 
Feb 20, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/wendys-fined-for-violating-child-labor-laws/ar-BB10aibN
Feb 20, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NFFEkeC
Feb 20, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk is she hot?
Feb 20, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything above 99.5F you might want to avoid lol
Feb 20, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: She looks like Mulan so I shall call her mulan
Feb 20, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: We shall force our babies to use chopsticks when holding bottles
Feb 20, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you gonna get corona 
Feb 20, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Asians are different from chinese you fuck 
Feb 20, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1722510
Feb 20, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: Is she Russian?  
Feb 20, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ign.com/articles/new-world-hands-on-with-amazons-upcoming-open-world-mmorpg?amp=1
Feb 20, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: All I care is that she taste my babies
Feb 20, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taste the rainbow!!!
Feb 20, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: If your sperm is multicolored, consult a doctor.
Feb 20, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: It has been more clear lately
Feb 20, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: taste the rainbow
Feb 20, 2020 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Uremums nickname is skittles
Feb 20, 2020 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: taste it bitch
Feb 20, 2020 4:30 PM - kenenthk: I did
Feb 20, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Multicolored crabs.
Feb 20, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74C2YLN_bmY
Feb 20, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NFFEkeC
Feb 20, 2020 5:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IST5agp.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: "Can I take it for a ride first?"
Feb 20, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yb4irpS
Feb 20, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about getting that Nord VPN, anyone think it's good or bad? lol
Feb 20, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/668QPgg.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: Dunno Psi, are you a gay pirate?
Feb 20, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDQEoe6ZWY
Feb 20, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: Video explains it.
Feb 20, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok getting a VPN lol
Feb 20, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I rarely torrent these days but knowing it's helping probably worth the 2.50 a month or what ever is lol
Feb 20, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PSXu3nw.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cl5k7fu.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fzfglfq
Feb 20, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gSG4j42
Feb 20, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GjzDuew
Feb 20, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm today is 2/20/2020
Feb 20, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffffffffffffft, it's 20/2/2020 
Feb 20, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 20, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait for 4/20/2020 lol
Feb 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: Every day can be 4/20 if you believe in yourself.
Feb 20, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zPZFyRS.jpg
Feb 20, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Warning: TIIIITS: https://imgur.com/gallery/jCrSAWT
Feb 20, 2020 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You're 4/20 
Feb 20, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: A solid 4. Out of 100.
Feb 20, 2020 8:23 PM - Plasmaster09: what even is this chat
Feb 20, 2020 8:39 PM - T-hug: 2/20
Feb 20, 2020 8:49 PM - Plasmaster09: apparently the answer to "what is this chat" is dead the instant I talk
Feb 20, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: It's very slow, is what it is.
Feb 20, 2020 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is T-hug giving Veho a review score?
Feb 20, 2020 8:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Jebus man, 2/20? 
Feb 20, 2020 8:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need to improve. Lol 
Feb 20, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: The gameplay is good but the visual design is horrid.
Feb 20, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: I'm a future cult classic.
Feb 20, 2020 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well you been around since 2006, no wonder your visual design is horrid. 
Feb 20, 2020 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho need a 2020 feburary patch update 
Feb 20, 2020 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or a mod.
Feb 20, 2020 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then T-hug will give you a 12/20 
Feb 20, 2020 9:44 PM - Plasmaster09: 69/420. There, I said it.
Feb 20, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgBVOZVNnyU
Feb 20, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone remember this? Psi you will love it
Feb 20, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: nsfw
Feb 20, 2020 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Finally got Skullgirls for switch 
Feb 20, 2020 10:44 PM - Plasmaster09: im just excited for one step from eden
Feb 20, 2020 10:44 PM - Plasmaster09: then again i am very biased by my love of mega man battle network
Feb 20, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, Tank Mechanic Simulator is such a chill game. You just go around, fixing WWII tanks
Feb 20, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boring as fuck, you spend 99% of the time repairing rust and sanding shit and painting shit, but whew
Feb 20, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's tanks
Feb 20, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gun Smith sim is fun lol
Feb 20, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/407130/Tank_Mechanic_Simulator/ < Torrent it Psi, it's great lol
Feb 20, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 20, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/262410/World_of_Guns_Gun_Disassembly/
Feb 20, 2020 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi did you see what i linked you
Feb 20, 2020 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgBVOZVNnyU
Feb 20, 2020 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'll love it
Feb 20, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 21, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix6PKmbBcj0
Feb 21, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2f0YAPo4s5I?t=1898


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 22, 2020)

Feb 21, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-10th-generation-comet-lake-pricing-cpus
Feb 21, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/redboxs-new-free-streaming-service-is-now-available-on-roku-apple-tv-more/amp/
Feb 21, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some community leader must be sick in the ER got like 30 people here to see the same person lol
Feb 21, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/02/20/tsmcs-5nm-process-is-about-to-be-mass-produced-huge-competition-for-supply/amp/
Feb 21, 2020 4:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they got coronavirus psi
Feb 21, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-europe-51581805
Feb 21, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I would not be surprised at all if it hits here soon
Feb 21, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida is a big tourism place
Feb 21, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/21/coronavirus-latest-updates-chinas-hubei-reports-115-additional-deaths.html
Feb 21, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of cruise ships and cargo ships and flights
Feb 21, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/N0diEBUGf4
Feb 21, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xcqxBt8.png
Feb 21, 2020 7:41 AM - Veho: As if the coronavirus wasn't bad enough.
Feb 21, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild monkey sex and get herpes lol
Feb 21, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/01/roving-band-of-herpes-ridden-monkeys-now-roaming-northeast-florida/
Feb 21, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 25% of them have the herpes lol
Feb 21, 2020 9:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/UJtFNp7.gifv 
Feb 21, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He can't be trusted https://imgur.com/gallery/3CdcjlN
Feb 21, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hulk Smash https://imgur.com/gallery/FH54eoc
Feb 21, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gZTljpG.jpg
Feb 21, 2020 9:15 AM - Veho: Poor Mike was trying to tell people to "hang loose" but some nerd got upset he didn't copy their favourite pajama-wearing clown correctly  ;o;
Feb 21, 2020 9:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ainBNnR.jpg
Feb 21, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooh la la lol
Feb 21, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scorched crotch policy?
Feb 21, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boiled crabs where never so fresh...
Feb 21, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chicks dig scars right?
Feb 21, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: The French part is legit, but the "German" part is actually in Dutch.
Feb 21, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's one hot Dutch oven 
Feb 21, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's how you make a Dutch baby?
Feb 21, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boiled peanuts are usually a southern thing
Feb 21, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These crotch related puns working? Lol
Feb 21, 2020 10:01 AM - Veho: Always.
Feb 21, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 21, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mein leben!
Feb 21, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/70780/playstation-4-pro-1tb-console-price-slashed-by-100-now-below-300/index.html
Feb 21, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: Speaking as someone who only bought the first PlayStation a few months ago, that's neat but not on my shopping list just yet 
Feb 21, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a PSOne and a couple of PS2s and a PS3 might grab one not sure lol
Feb 21, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho gonna mod the PS1 for mid chip?
Feb 21, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mod
Feb 21, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/232495820131?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=232495820131&targetid=872422243875&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1014984&poi=&campaignid=9248480874&mkgroupid=93518127573&rlsatarget=pla-872422243875&abcId=1141156&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQiAnL7yBRD3ARIsAJp_oLbLCCt7LyadpADzAdjGWv66acjfj7slkIuYIRngtrB0qd-tWWUHsAIaAp8rEALw_wcB
Feb 21, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would mod my PS1 but emulation....
Feb 21, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean most anything can emulate PS1 these days
Feb 21, 2020 12:12 PM - Skelletonike: Isn't there a way to play PS One games on a PS One via USB or something? I'd rather do some soldering than having to burn cd's for fan translations.
Feb 21, 2020 12:21 PM - DinohScene: PSIO
Feb 21, 2020 12:21 PM - DinohScene: but that's for the original Playstation models
Feb 21, 2020 12:22 PM - DinohScene: not PSOne's
Feb 21, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PJX3n3X.jpg
Feb 21, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lG1fuFr
Feb 21, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 21, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0TV6MVD
Feb 21, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Va7jjvm
Feb 21, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iYOl0Ru
Feb 21, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Fuck Simmons psi
Feb 21, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dlOzYEk
Feb 21, 2020 1:55 PM - Skelletonike: Didn't know that PSIO thing existed. I may very well grab an original PS just for that.
Feb 21, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but it's like 150 just to play back ups
Feb 21, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gene Simmons?
Feb 21, 2020 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Has a hit daughter
Feb 21, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a shield TV buy ePSXe and do the emulation thing
Feb 21, 2020 1:58 PM - Skelletonike: where are cheap chinese replicas when you need them?
Feb 21, 2020 1:59 PM - Skelletonike: I don't want emulation tho
Feb 21, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Getting Corona virus
Feb 21, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's honestly better than playing on real hardware in this case lol
Feb 21, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 aged like old gym sock juice not wine
Feb 21, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: I dont understand purists I played ps1 games just fine like 10 years ago on a psp
Feb 21, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played some PSP on my phone last night
Feb 21, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rondo of blood 
Feb 21, 2020 2:01 PM - kenenthk: I'll play with your blood
Feb 21, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazed my phone can do good PSP 
Feb 21, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: I'm amazed you can play life
Feb 21, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I love you
Feb 21, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nsl7Sip
Feb 21, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: I never understood why people try to cover things after a cameras rolling
Feb 21, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: Inorite? Once the camera has a single grainy frame of you, why not put everything out on display?
Feb 21, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: *helicopter dicks across the hall*
Feb 21, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Dead
Feb 21, 2020 4:26 PM - Skelletonike: I mostly use my PSP to emulate PSX, but I enjoy playing on real systems if I can.
Feb 21, 2020 7:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tce4Q6h.jpg
Feb 21, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xMfbJVw
Feb 21, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now would this be true if I build a spaceship and blow the planet up? lol
Feb 21, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being the last person alive 
Feb 21, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/O7drBD7
Feb 21, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/15f3A9N
Feb 21, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k2e2yZj
Feb 21, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i48QavT
Feb 21, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/coronavirus-china-live-updates/2020/02/21/81d2aa50-543e-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html?outputType=amp
Feb 21, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: Blank page  :/
Feb 21, 2020 9:04 PM - Veho: What does it say?
Feb 21, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7XxZcP1
Feb 21, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3KvpygA
Feb 21, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/in-chinas-war-on-coronavirus-hospitals-turn-away-other-patients--with-dire-results/2020/02/21/93e42c74-5307-11ea-80ce-37a8d4266c09_story.html
Feb 21, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I own some of those guns
Feb 21, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/coronavirus-china-live-updates/2020/02/21/81d2aa50-543e-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html
Feb 21, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UnDL1gC.jpg
Feb 21, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eRzfuBV.jpg
Feb 22, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lIOAcBS.png
Feb 22, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qqnUN7A.jpg
Feb 22, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: so coronavirus has a 5% fatality rate, what's the fatality rate on late stage lung cancer? much higher than that, i'm sure
Feb 22, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: it makes no sense
Feb 22, 2020 1:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do you have Corona virus? 
Feb 22, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye 5% is pretty awful... The flu has a .1% fatality rate, so corona is 50X worse. Now they are finding out that if you recover from corona you can catch it again almost right away... lol
Feb 22, 2020 2:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This chat box has corona virus 
Feb 22, 2020 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i heard that most people can't get it more than once
Feb 22, 2020 3:26 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 22, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/uGeWspeMzFk


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 23, 2020)

Feb 22, 2020 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Cup
Feb 22, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Woot almost 2/22/20 lol
Feb 22, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 02/22/20 hmm same forwards and backwards
Feb 22, 2020 4:18 AM - kenenthk: I wonder who's going to die that die
Feb 22, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny Rodgers
Feb 22, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We already lost Kobe in that slap chop accident
Feb 22, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thin sliced Kobe steaks 
Feb 22, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/amd/zen-3-tsmc-chiplet-packaging?amp
Feb 22, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: I thought the NBA was already dead along time ago
Feb 22, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true how many times can you watch sports?
Feb 22, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it's all kinds of boring to me.
Feb 22, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/flycast-progress-report-dreamcast-mipmap-d-adjust-implemented/
Feb 22, 2020 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/coronavirus-outbreak-edges-closer-to-pandemic/ar-BB10fJLZ?li=BBnb7Kz
Feb 22, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-ozone-becomes-the-default-menu-ui-plus-touchscreen-and-scaling-updates/
Feb 22, 2020 6:12 AM - kenenthk: NFL was only good because kc got into it this year miraculously
Feb 22, 2020 6:20 AM - Veho: Numbers for the corona virus outside of China are much different though.
Feb 22, 2020 6:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: its a good time to go ryzen now, considering AMD has promised AM4 compatibility until at least 2022
Feb 22, 2020 6:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i guess current ryzen owners might get to enjoy zen 4 without replacing their mobo and possibly ram
Feb 22, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Taco bell fuckers ripped me off my crunchwrap and didnt give me a recipet
Feb 22, 2020 6:36 AM - sobriety_sucks: I hate asking 4 help regarding my psp and receiving every answer that doesnt work!
Feb 22, 2020 6:38 AM - kenenthk: AskJeeves
Feb 22, 2020 6:47 AM - kenenthk: The night clerk is a good movie
Feb 22, 2020 6:49 AM - T-hug: I'm watching The Outsider
Feb 22, 2020 6:50 AM - kenenthk: Are you outside?
Feb 22, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: Japan has the most cases outside China, and they have around 800 cases and only one death.
Feb 22, 2020 7:26 AM - kenenthk: You're from japan
Feb 22, 2020 7:35 AM - Veho: ur mum
Feb 22, 2020 7:36 AM - Veho: And I posted my two shouts one righ after the other, why is it showing a half hour gap lolwut?
Feb 22, 2020 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Get fast and guud
Feb 22, 2020 7:41 AM - kenenthk: 800 cases and one death vaping is linked to corona virus!
Feb 22, 2020 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see a half hour gap anywhere
Feb 22, 2020 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: singapore has like 400 cases or something and my aunt is there now
Feb 22, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not to worry I'm sure we will all get it eventually
Feb 22, 2020 9:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt it
Feb 22, 2020 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Stop spreading fear of viruses psi
Feb 22, 2020 9:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i rarely get sick anyway
Feb 22, 2020 9:10 AM - kenenthk: I get sick around you
Feb 22, 2020 9:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: good
Feb 22, 2020 9:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm a nice person
Feb 22, 2020 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure you are when you're not behind a computer screen
Feb 22, 2020 9:34 AM - kenenthk: But I'm behind a phones screen
Feb 22, 2020 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Call me beep me if you wanna reach me
Feb 22, 2020 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: phones these days are just computers
Feb 22, 2020 9:40 AM - kenenthk: You're a computer
Feb 22, 2020 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wish
Feb 22, 2020 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: computers can be fixed, i'm broken forever
Feb 22, 2020 11:00 AM - kenenthk: You should try to fix yourself with fire
Feb 22, 2020 12:34 PM - Minox: I think it's a bit dishonest to attribute all those infected to Japan
Feb 22, 2020 12:34 PM - Minox: Half of the people being counted there are literally from that one international cruise ship
Feb 22, 2020 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: serves them right for travelling internationally when there's an epidemic
Feb 22, 2020 12:40 PM - Minox: Correction, only 119/753 (15.8%) of all cases actually came from mainland Japan
Feb 22, 2020 12:40 PM - Minox: The rest are all from the cruise ship
Feb 22, 2020 12:45 PM - kenenthk: So they gotta deal with a virus and radiation now
Feb 22, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and Godzilla
Feb 22, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: That's eminem
Feb 22, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: I was saying Japan has more reliable info than China, they are overwhelmed and I'm not sure their numbers can be trusted.
Feb 22, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DnbqMIBYJlvk&ved=2ahUKEwjL56j4meXnAhUFPK0KHQjSDf8Q3ywwAnoECA8QKQ&usg=AOvVaw1zqSMFA0NwPA2ozOjDsrAW
Feb 22, 2020 12:54 PM - kenenthk: No Veho Japan only has gundam
Feb 22, 2020 12:54 PM - Minox: radiation?
Feb 22, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: And illegal street racing
Feb 22, 2020 12:57 PM - kenenthk: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiation_effects_from_the_Fukushima_Daiichi_nuclear_disaster
Feb 22, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: its a good time to go ryzen now, considering AMD has promised AM4 compatibility until at least 2022 < I heard mainstream AMD processers would only support until 2020, not 2022
Feb 22, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, expected support that is
Feb 22, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4000 series will be the break
Feb 22, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5000 will be on DDR5
Feb 22, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not unlikely new Ryzen 4000 CPUs will use a new socket, if they need to
Feb 22, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So new mobo's at that point
Feb 22, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't expect 4000 to, unless they do something crazy
Feb 22, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am gonna put a 4700X in this machine as it's final upgrade (maybe faster RAM and a larger hard drive)
Feb 22, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sweet sweet 50% increase in floating point performance is gonna kick ass in emulation
Feb 22, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably won't bother with Ryzen 4xxx, unless it's a super huge massive upgrade lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Over my 3600, that is
Feb 22, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if it's like...5% or something, probably a pass until Ryzen 5xxx
Feb 22, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless Intel does some crazy shit and blows AMD out of the water or something by then, which I doubt but eh
Feb 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 4000s will hurt Intel a bit
Feb 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5000s I am not expecting a lot just more bandwidth from DDR5 but that could help with multi core stuff
Feb 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3000s already fucking murdered them a good bit lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't expect Intel's 10th series to do any good at all
Feb 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect 4000's will take the single core thing over and maybe even more Mhz
Feb 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a bump in Mhz is all they did for 10th from what I understand?
Feb 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless the 10th series has a massively huge price cut
Feb 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I doubt lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still pretty much skylake cores
Feb 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're supposedly offering new chips that remove the iGPU
Feb 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever happened to Tick Tock 
Feb 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: iGPU from Intel needs to die lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one in their right mind would use Intel iGPU lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their most recent iGPUs are actually half decent
Feb 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For like...integrated graphics lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doesn't AMD's iGPU destroy them? lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear Intel has a 500 watt dedicated GPU on the way though, so maybe that will be good? lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Minox: Both are pretty shite afaik
Feb 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, they're still miles away from AMD lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Minox: AMD is better but not good
Feb 22, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think their most powerful HD 630 or whatever is still like 50% slower than Vega 8
Feb 22, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt that Intel GPU will be for consumers though
Feb 22, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's speculated their consumer ones are going to be basically their iGPUs, just on a dedicated die lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't get why some company doesn't offer a good iGPU, it seems like it would be a "game system" integrator wet dream.
Feb 22, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well cuz it'd take up too much room on their CPU die 
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Minox: my plan is to upgrade to a ryzen cpu and a 3xxx series nvidia gpu
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD thread ripper style die lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Minox: whenever those come out
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Intel-Core-i7-6700K-Block-Diagram.png < This is Skylake, look how much room is taken up by the iGPU lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly by summer, Minox
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a 2080 Ti Minox those are fun 
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Going to pick up a 3070 myself lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally upgrade my 1070 after nearly 3 years
Feb 22, 2020 1:17 PM - Minox: I have a 970, I don't need a 2080
Feb 22, 2020 1:17 PM - Minox: If I've waited this long I can wait a bit more
Feb 22, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will get a 8080 Ti 
Feb 22, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's only that big because Intel is still on 14nm++++ lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eNrOuXE
Feb 22, 2020 1:20 PM - Minox: Intel is on 10nm node now
Feb 22, 2020 1:20 PM - Minox: They had quite some issues with their process
Feb 22, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol Trump just trying to speed up the spread 
Feb 22, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I got some people.... very sick people.... everyone needs to show their support and catch this thing"
Feb 22, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *waves hands around*
Feb 22, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know a good pill that stops sore muscles quick
Feb 22, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/22/world/asia/china-coronavirus.html
Feb 22, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: morphine kenenthk
Feb 22, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually lots of water rest and vitamins can help
Feb 22, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tramadol can do wonders too
Feb 22, 2020 1:25 PM - kenenthk: If a sleep too long my shoulder always feels like shit and lasts for days
Feb 22, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Side sleeper got it
Feb 22, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch sides and sometimes sleep on your back and stuff lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Your mom can sleep on my stomach
Feb 22, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: I've been popping 800mg ibuprofen for it still hurts
Feb 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's a blood clot
Feb 22, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kidding just a pinched nerve most likely
Feb 22, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Doctor just gave me some semen cream for it that's like bengay
Feb 22, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could try some yoga or Thai chi
Feb 22, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just do hard drugs 
Feb 22, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiger balm or biofreeze
Feb 22, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol what Tom said
Feb 22, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: I work retail I already do hard drugs
Feb 22, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tramadol would work insanely well
Feb 22, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Tomradol?
Feb 22, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Tom doesn't cure pain he causes it 
Feb 22, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://healthprep.com/medications/tramadol-overview/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=8670706552&utm_content=92389354052&utm_term=tramadol&gclid=Cj0KCQiAv8PyBRDMARIsAFo4wK2vU_NFPcz5t9G2AOCT9abKXhg_t-q3NjOcSORciAhL48YX08jtadEaAjxXEALw_wcB
Feb 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once in a blue moon if I pull a muscle bad enough I will pop one
Feb 22, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife gets like 30 a month but rarely takes them
Feb 22, 2020 1:40 PM - Minox: I still need to get around to replacing my dumbbells
Feb 22, 2020 1:40 PM - kenenthk: I need otc my doctors dumb and just gives stuff you can buy otc anyway
Feb 22, 2020 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Try finding a good replacement in the nintendo board Minox
Feb 22, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Street pharmacy kenenthk trams should only cost like 3 bucks a pill if that lol
Feb 22, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Mexico is only about 10 hours away
Feb 22, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol bring back like 40,000 pills kenenthk retire a millionaire
Feb 22, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Retire in cancun
Feb 22, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: I fo have 10k in the bank so that's like millionaire status in mexico
Feb 22, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.cracked.com/blog/the-6-most-terrifying-examples-rule-34/
Feb 22, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Feb 22, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably sfw
Feb 22, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 22, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z7hIBfx.jpg
Feb 22, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: Spöngebob reference.
Feb 22, 2020 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Dead
Feb 22, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-coronavirus-may-have-leaked-from-a-lab/
Feb 22, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Feb 22, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/scNxuTz
Feb 22, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See kenenthk everything is made in China lol
Feb 22, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f7bnDC8
Feb 22, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oWMjG6H.jpg
Feb 22, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fwSkCNt.jpg
Feb 22, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/untraceable-coronavirus-cells-emerge-in-three-countries-amid-pandemic/amp/
Feb 23, 2020 12:09 AM - James_: Guess who's birthday it is today
Feb 23, 2020 12:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho? 
Feb 23, 2020 12:17 AM - James_: Close enough
Feb 23, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super birthday snake!
Feb 23, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5ve91s
Feb 23, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buOmBcnZAbc
Feb 23, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4DKLA7w9eeA


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 24, 2020)

Feb 23, 2020 5:18 AM - kenenthk: Fucks
Feb 23, 2020 5:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z6MSlgS.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 5:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oskovzE.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 6:04 AM - kenenthk: Whores
Feb 23, 2020 6:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wUORTO0.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol lol lol
Feb 23, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/flying-coronavirus-class-photos-of-americans-flight-from-hell/amp/
Feb 23, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll give the Chinese this they can sure design a good bug.
Feb 23, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure about releasing it before having a vaccine but yolo lol
Feb 23, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://cdn.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/ipgMVQOtDMER2TGt1fKczlha0-A=/1400x0/filters:no_upscale()/cdn.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/19736959/GettyImages_1202254498.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Batman looks not good....
Feb 23, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/21/business/virgin-scarlet-lady-launch-scli-intl-gbr/index.html
Feb 23, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn cruise?
Feb 23, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/dunkin-order-blood-florida-couple.amp
Feb 23, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol right in the middle of that one is an ad Dunkin Donuts launches new matcha lattes lol
Feb 23, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They matcha your blood type 
Feb 23, 2020 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Stdu psi
Feb 23, 2020 6:45 AM - T3GZdev: Howdy partners. Long time no talk.
Feb 23, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey 
Feb 23, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-coronavirus-may-have-leaked-from-a-lab/amp/
Feb 23, 2020 6:46 AM - T3GZdev: Oh wow yes that Corona is scary
Feb 23, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's going to be an entertaining year for sure
Feb 23, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Alcohol kills Corona so kenenthk will be immune lol
Feb 23, 2020 6:50 AM - T3GZdev: Resident evil confirmed
Feb 23, 2020 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Stfu about corona 
Feb 23, 2020 6:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GEELH5o.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go drink some Corona and lime kenenthk  lol
Feb 23, 2020 6:53 AM - Veho: She put de lime in de corona and she drank it all up.
Feb 23, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/2592557/blindfolded-martial-arts-master-slams-down-a-sledgehammer-inches-from-trusting-volunteers-with-predictably-painful-consequences/amp/
Feb 23, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: How did you get psis ID
Feb 23, 2020 6:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OiTtxSl.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 6:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FW4Fzgl.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 6:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wiQszyx.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Nintendo Cereal system was awesome
Feb 23, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/233358828688?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=233358828688&targetid=869234408140&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1014984&poi=&campaignid=9243453329&mkgroupid=96737341151&rlsatarget=pla-869234408140&abcId=1145977&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQiAv8PyBRDMARIsAFo4wK3bKf-44MaYCBHzexYwaTzIhkArphLeB-dLpgasxpD2a3qlyhl61vUaAhZKEALw_wcB
Feb 23, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They could bring that back if buy it lol
Feb 23, 2020 7:07 AM - kenenthk: Why does chili take so long
Feb 23, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has to marry all the flavors and beans are best if well cooked
Feb 23, 2020 7:10 AM - kenenthk: Something about your daughter being quicker
Feb 23, 2020 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want the best chili get this....https://grocery.walmart.com/ip/Carroll-Shelby-s-Original-Texas-Chili-3-65-Oz/10313719?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=2081&adid=22222222421&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=305074695115&wl4=pla-869899832384&wl5=1014984&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=10313719&wl13=2081&veh=sem_LIA&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=Cj0KCQiAv8PyBRDMARIs
Feb 23, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: No one ever buys those
Feb 23, 2020 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Cumin
Feb 23, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cytokine_release_syndrome
Feb 23, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That kit is delicious
Feb 23, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy it and like 2 pounds of hamburger and 4 cans of kidney beans and 4 cans of tomatoes and a tomato paste and sour cream and cheddar cheese and corn bread 
Feb 23, 2020 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Your kit isnt
Feb 23, 2020 7:21 AM - kenenthk: I forgot I had corn bread
Feb 23, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My kit tastes like your mom bitter and disappointed 
Feb 23, 2020 7:22 AM - kenenthk: You forgot liver poison
Feb 23, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: I'm a good person
Feb 23, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you put any sugar in your corn bread?
Feb 23, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird in the south no sugar up north a little bit of sugar
Feb 23, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way it's good but best best best is in a cast iron skillet in the oven then butter the top for the last 10 minutes to give it a golden brown crust
Feb 23, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Change your life it will lol
Feb 23, 2020 7:30 AM - kenenthk: I put a dab of sugar in chili
Feb 23, 2020 7:30 AM - kenenthk: Taste my corn bitch
Feb 23, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah just a tiny bit of sugar is needed in chili
Feb 23, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: And ketchup
Feb 23, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Rotell green chilis also good
Feb 23, 2020 7:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1sAo4lE.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 23, 2020 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Psi parenting 101
Feb 23, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2020-02-22/italy-to-ban-travel-for-certain-virus-affected-areas-conte-says
Feb 23, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to call in Dr Mario....
Feb 23, 2020 7:59 AM - kenenthk: God damn it psi
Feb 23, 2020 8:22 AM - Veho: It just had to be Italy  
Feb 23, 2020 8:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uxGGLNy
Feb 23, 2020 8:33 AM - munasar: hey
Feb 23, 2020 8:34 AM - munasar: how do i get the menu ?
Feb 23, 2020 8:34 AM - munasar: for gta5\
Feb 23, 2020 8:40 AM - kenenthk: You tell ar it
Feb 23, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho makes me want a burger King burger...... Not....
Feb 23, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why BK thinks that will help sell stuff
Feb 23, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reverse psychology?
Feb 23, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: I done it again that was some good chili
Feb 23, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Thank you great value can goods
Feb 23, 2020 12:07 PM - Veho: http://imgur.com/gallery/yOdUkON
Feb 23, 2020 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: something is wrong with that lettuce, it's holding up far too well
Feb 23, 2020 12:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: mcd claims their burgers don't get moldy because they're free of germs after they're made and the way they're packed, bk is now implying they use preservatives, so who's right?
Feb 23, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: judging by the taste i'm more inclined to trust bk
Feb 23, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QXFmM42.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 1:15 PM - Enda: Hey how do I delete my account?
Feb 23, 2020 1:16 PM - Veho: Why?
Feb 23, 2020 1:17 PM - Enda: I got what I needed and I don't intend on using it anymore
Feb 23, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lWWqoSd
Feb 23, 2020 1:19 PM - DinohScene: PM Bortz or Chary with a request to delete your account
Feb 23, 2020 1:20 PM - DinohScene: or simply report your profile with the request to be deleted
Feb 23, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X4pTQPi.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Fine then use us like the filthy whores we are
Feb 23, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Di1SKv
Feb 23, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2TN years should be fine... lol
Feb 23, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh 193TN years lol
Feb 23, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My forum account will be safe from all the people who want to pose as me for a long time!!! lol
Feb 23, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Veho, ban psi
Feb 23, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D2aCqcn
Feb 23, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: https://amp.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3051916/singapore-idiots-guide-coronavirus-crisis-control-dont-do
Feb 23, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Can we invent a new crisis by now like fuck it gets talked about more than my ex being a whore
Feb 23, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: We're waiting to see if corona catches up with your ex in yhe number of people it fucks.
Feb 23, 2020 3:35 PM - kenenthk: If it's at 800 it's pretty close
Feb 23, 2020 3:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/R1bpJMw
Feb 23, 2020 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Enda they generally don't delete accounts because that means deleting your posts too and those posts might be useful to someone else
Feb 23, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: we are not here to serve your needs and the way you worded that comes off as arrogant
Feb 23, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: your thread or post or whatever might help someone else who has the same question or issue in the future and you want them to delete it all just because you got what you needed?
Feb 23, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: I mean we can ban him, that would leave the posts intact.
Feb 23, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3Xm3b2l.png
Feb 23, 2020 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds good to me
Feb 23, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WtUZm5e.jpg
Feb 23, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-uae3ds-amiga-500-emulator-for-nintendo-3ds.558577/
Feb 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRydysMUOFc&feature=em-uploademail
Feb 23, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l435Y12jw4o
Feb 24, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Eurocom-sets-new-world-record-crams-16-TB-of-SSD-storage-onto-its-lightweight-Nightsky-RX15-laptop.454484.0.html
Feb 24, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 16TB in a notebook lol
Feb 24, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Eurocom-rolls-out-ridiculously-priced-laptops-with-up-to-28-TB-storage.454150.0.html
Feb 24, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.al.com/news/2020/02/coronavirus-evacuees-may-not-come-to-alabama-gov-ivey-says-anniston-fema-facility-a-back-up.html?outputType=amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 25, 2020)

Feb 24, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet home Alabama giving me cures to my ills
Feb 24, 2020 8:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/A9Zrq2D.jpg
Feb 24, 2020 9:12 AM - kenenthk: Psi you're old and blind how long do eye drops take
Feb 24, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l6JpSdL.jpg
Feb 24, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: Why are you taking eye drops ken?
Feb 24, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: Is it pink eye?
Feb 24, 2020 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Probably
Feb 24, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: Dove into the wrong muff.
Feb 24, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTOUOeec4Qc
Feb 24, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy 11th birthday imgur! Here’s my 11th favourite https://imgur.com/gallery/80y8tbQ
Feb 24, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lKCMGQq.jpg
Feb 24, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7MQxVlb.png
Feb 24, 2020 5:13 PM - T-hug: So true
Feb 24, 2020 6:08 PM - Veho: $5000 Facebook machine.
Feb 24, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, I'll have you know my moderately expensive gaming laptop has been used to play a lot of hardcore games!
Feb 24, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like...House Flipper
Feb 24, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And tank mechanic simulator
Feb 24, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Feb 24, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tank mechanic sim is fucking 9/10 though, just needs more tanks ;O;
Feb 24, 2020 7:01 PM - T-hug: Must admit I've used mine a ton since been getting free xbox game pass
Feb 24, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: T-hug get me a review copy of Tank Mechanic Sim so I can write a glowing review 
Feb 24, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nein
Feb 24, 2020 7:13 PM - T-hug: Lol I'm sure we've been offered code for that
Feb 24, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not a great game at all, tbh, but it sure is a nice game to relax to lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15546/microsoft-drops-more-xbox-series-x-tech-specs-zen-2-rdna-2-12-tflops-gpu-hdmi-21-a-custom-ssd
Feb 24, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad the console peasants will finally be able to experience 120hz ;O;
Feb 24, 2020 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Thug get me free shit
Feb 24, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom but PS5 will be BC all the way back to PS1.... That's a killer feature lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the Sexboner is backwards compatible back to the OG xbox lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like they can go further back than that 
Feb 24, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but PS2 VS Xbox 
Feb 24, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wonder if any of the emulation stuff for either console will get hacked?
Feb 24, 2020 7:31 PM - kenenthk: They could support the Altair
Feb 24, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like on the PS5 can I shove my PS2 Swap Magic in lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, it's not like the emulators are going to be 1:1 exact lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I was just watching a youtube video on the PS2 where they where showing how some games didn't quite work right on it.
Feb 24, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would take too much power for 1:1 exact lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why Higan is so fucking demanding, for a SNES emulator
Feb 24, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am wondering about PS3...
Feb 24, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I don't think their is even a PS1 1:1 emulator yet even in the works?
Feb 24, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the next console to get one in 10 years lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mednafen is the most accurate, but yeah there's no cycle accurate for PS1
Feb 24, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh did you see the updates for Saturn emulation?
Feb 24, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks way better now lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they are switching the UI for RetroArch finally lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't bother with Saturn emus now that I have a chipped Saturn lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How was it installing that?
Feb 24, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last thing I chipped was the Wii and that was super easy
Feb 24, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just needed a single wire soldered for power, that was it lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super easy
Feb 24, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And plugging in two ribbon cables
Feb 24, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: wow...
Feb 24, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want a Saturn now lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can also buy an ODE and just play games from an SD card lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're like $150 or something
Feb 24, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gdemu.wordpress.com/ordering/ordering-rhea/ < Yeah, 130 euros lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek that's a bit much lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mod chip was like $25 though
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, when I bought it directly from the guy who makes them
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought one for the Wii for like 60 bucks?
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC he stopped selling them directly, dunno where they're sold now
Feb 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it was a mod chip plus external SD adapter thing that let you load games or something from it.
Feb 24, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Krikz will make ODE's lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://stoneagegamer.com/megasd.html
Feb 24, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy one of those Tom lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://stoneagegamer.com/super-sd-system-3.html If I was going to spend that kind of money.. I would get one of these
Feb 24, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What am I, made of money?
Feb 24, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sega CD is a lot easier to emulate and get ISO's for.... TG16 for some reason all the stuff is in Clone CD format and those are a pain.
Feb 24, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do get the rest of my refund on Wednesday, though, so that's nice lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you can sell a kidney  lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell one of kenenthk's he is not using it lol
Feb 24, 2020 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Ure daughter uses my kidney
Feb 24, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://stoneagegamer.com/cart.php?suggest=37cdc26b-d9d7-42a3-8af4-26ba65426f07
Feb 24, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk how you feeling man?
Feb 24, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I dimly remember reading about eye drops?
Feb 24, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably definitely herpes.... lol
Feb 24, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: Try our new herpes treatment eye drops, HerpDerp.
Feb 24, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lolk
Feb 24, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=herpes+eyes&safe=off&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS889&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiwzr-__urnAhWyVt8KHe3GB5QQ_AUoAXoECA8QAw&biw=1536&bih=775&dpr=1.25#imgrc=1o5xrKQcAbADjM
Feb 24, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: Ew.
Feb 24, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: Don't let them jizz in your eye next time, ken.
Feb 24, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/crxTL0M.jpg
Feb 24, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 24, 2020 9:43 PM - T-hug: https://i.imgur.com/mIQDK9H_d.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 1:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mods, the site is being slow 
Feb 25, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClgRkhTL3_hImCAmdLfDE4g
Feb 25, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tubitv.com/home
Feb 25, 2020 2:06 AM - sks316: Slow Boy Advance Temp
Feb 25, 2020 2:06 AM - sks316: uh yeah the site is being SLOW
Feb 25, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Superman.Red.Son.2020.1080p.WEBRip.DD5.1.x264-CM
Feb 25, 2020 3:39 AM - kenenthk: Banned
Feb 25, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you ok man?
Feb 25, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You barely told me to fuck off today lol
Feb 25, 2020 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Pink eyes a bitch so fuck you
Feb 25, 2020 3:48 AM - kenenthk: $150 later and all they give is a 5ml bottle of eye drops
Feb 25, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah lemon juice and salt would be cheaper  lol
Feb 25, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe just pour some vodka in your eye 
Feb 25, 2020 3:52 AM - kenenthk: You cause my eye to be sore you fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 26, 2020)

Feb 25, 2020 4:13 AM - puss2puss: hell yeah Costello, mario 3 is indeed THE classic of all time 
Feb 25, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsPxFml0peo
Feb 25, 2020 6:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/o1RxjOG.png
Feb 25, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yPvMHtu
Feb 25, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rjqwMEe
Feb 25, 2020 6:42 AM - Veho: Sweet dreams are made of cheese.
Feb 25, 2020 6:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iLcxWkQ.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So can it do other things... lol
Feb 25, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s3vbR7E
Feb 25, 2020 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TA70P98
Feb 25, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Be offended
Feb 25, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7Yf1qVT.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I'm almost never offended to be honest
Feb 25, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if you are Betty White or something lol
Feb 25, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ate not are lol
Feb 25, 2020 8:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Feb 25, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: Ate, but not in a good way.
Feb 25, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XIyw89W.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 11:29 AM - Abrahams786: hi is there any sites i can download ps3 games i got cfw multiman jailbreak. maybe torrents download
Feb 25, 2020 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Almost doesn't mean never
Feb 25, 2020 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Swear I hate new people every time I have to train them and I don't even get paid for it
Feb 25, 2020 12:29 PM - DinohScene: Abrahams786, you're not allowed to ask for warez here, this includes pirated games and or other copyrighted software
Feb 25, 2020 12:32 PM - kenenthk: What if he meant a new wardrobez tho?
Feb 25, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: Ban ban ban  
Feb 25, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Bad president Lincoln
Feb 25, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1WSPIQJ.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 1:14 PM - Ericthegreat: Wow
Feb 25, 2020 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Abrahams that thing that makes you type "i have read and agree to the rules" when signing up is not there for fun...
Feb 25, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Yes it is
Feb 25, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/ps5-controller-patent-suggests-dualshock-5-will-monitor-your-sweat-and-heart-rate/
Feb 25, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: So it's a high tech sex toy now?
Feb 25, 2020 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can be if you want it to
Feb 25, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: The Dual Shock has been a sex toy since the beginning.
Feb 25, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: Dat vibration tho.
Feb 25, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: So that's why controllers cost as much as my ex whenever she's broke
Feb 25, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: Welp, looks like I have coronavirus in my back yard.
Feb 25, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: Some guy brought it from Italy.
Feb 25, 2020 3:12 PM - Veho: Joy.
Feb 25, 2020 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Dont get psi started
Feb 25, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 25, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual shock has two handles for double the pleasure!!!
Feb 25, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they could make a attachment for those lap dance scenes from GTA V.... lol
Feb 25, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some kind of robotic butt....
Feb 25, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/world/asia/coronavirus-news.html Iran got it now too!!! lol
Feb 25, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pJETVq0.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 25, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: The controller has corona
Feb 25, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: That's the attachment
Feb 25, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: I'm bored of porn now
Feb 25, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: And I got my 10 thousand steps in
Feb 25, 2020 4:09 PM - kenenthk: I'm going to bed with a fuck you psi and goodnight veho
Feb 25, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnE1nO6o-do
Feb 25, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qeYbGNM.mp4
Feb 25, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They call him flip lol
Feb 25, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Flip you psi
Feb 25, 2020 5:03 PM - kenenthk: That's werid I've never seen a site not load over a clock error on a mobile phobe
Feb 25, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZwGHin3.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/25/world/asia/coronavirus-news.html CDC is warning US Citizens to brace for a break out hmm out break lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Fucking smartphones just keep going past 1k
Feb 25, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: At least they'll be $500 next year
Feb 25, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1K some of them are like 1999 dollars  lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Like ure daughter 
Feb 25, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000145449441.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6cdf3084BCPkKh&algo_pvid=7a599818-1e55-411e-9ff8-7b5edf89c6fa&algo_expid=7a599818-1e55-411e-9ff8-7b5edf89c6fa-17&btsid=0ab50f4415826565521633472e2e47&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Feb 25, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Check it out kenenthk, it's more money than you make in a year  lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take me like 3 weeks to save up for it 
Feb 25, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever won the lotto I would send Veho one and Tom one and you I would buy an old Galaxy S3  lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Rog Phone 2 is like $1000 on Amazon Psi lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $900 for that 500gb one lol
Feb 25, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Unlocked-Snapdragon-Smartphone-ZS660KL-S855P-12G1T-MB/dp/B07XPH822S/
Feb 25, 2020 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Be a man buy the 1tb version
Feb 25, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: I do wonder how quick 5g phones will drop in price once v2s roll out probably by nothing u tilt they announce 6g
Feb 25, 2020 7:11 PM - Joe88: maybe I'll get the s20 ultra
Feb 25, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking once the 5nm 5G chips hit they will get a bit cheaper?
Feb 25, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I think only one company is making 5G modems
Feb 25, 2020 7:40 PM - kenenthk: Switch to sprint 5g speeds at 3g for $80 a month
Feb 25, 2020 7:42 PM - Duo8: if i'm gonna spend $1k on a phone it's gonna be that new sony one
Feb 25, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fGR6798.jpg
Feb 25, 2020 9:25 PM - Veho: Don't do it.
Feb 25, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Who listens to doctors
Feb 25, 2020 9:28 PM - Veho: They want to keep the spuds to themselves.
Feb 25, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DeRlSea
Feb 25, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen spuds? Ancient Chinese secret!
Feb 25, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/niHEx7J
Feb 25, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FNA5uPB
Feb 25, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/01z0A8d
Feb 25, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wvX6u66
Feb 25, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIeB2Q2xmZQ
Feb 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0dFItqr
Feb 25, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0LNfkWB
Feb 25, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iVEX3cG
Feb 25, 2020 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 25, 2020 11:45 PM - Chary: lmao
Feb 25, 2020 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Chary laughs at me abusing psi is she a sadist
Feb 25, 2020 11:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: Rekt
Feb 25, 2020 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Panties
Feb 26, 2020 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, she is a fire breathing Salamander that says "CHARY" for everything. Also lives inside of a magic ball that captured her. 
Feb 26, 2020 1:19 AM - kenenthk: So a sadist?
Feb 26, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/haMdovC
Feb 26, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AbzlAmc
Feb 26, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1uxOS3m
Feb 26, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Il78jyh
Feb 26, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6mQA1mD
Feb 26, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3kHimxR
Feb 26, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qUBolrG


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 27, 2020)

Feb 26, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMr6W-7wZrc
Feb 26, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Latest build of PCSX2 is pretty good (checking out different nightly builds)
Feb 26, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/sdd3538ss7j41.jpg
Feb 26, 2020 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 26, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ken your eye/eyes any better?
Feb 26, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use my eyes a lot... I can only imagine not having them to see porn...
Feb 26, 2020 8:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aYkvIGu.jpg
Feb 26, 2020 8:07 AM - Veho: And dank memes.
Feb 26, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Feb 26, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q4hofTf
Feb 26, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/25/health/coronavirus-pandemic-frieden/index.html
Feb 26, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/4866954002
Feb 26, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: 50% of infected don't show symptoms, of the remaining, 80% only have mild symptoms...
Feb 26, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Shitsux but not as bad as it could suck.
Feb 26, 2020 11:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ECi7vxJ
Feb 26, 2020 11:45 AM - kenenthk: After reading your shit no they gotnworse
Feb 26, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: Get fucked ken.
Feb 26, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: How are your eyes?
Feb 26, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: CAN YOU READ THIS?
Feb 26, 2020 11:54 AM - Flame: How Can he read? If Our Eyes Aren't Real?
Feb 26, 2020 12:40 PM - kenenthk: 8====D(|)
Feb 26, 2020 2:00 PM - WeedZ: http://imgur.com/gallery/E5kgHpq
Feb 26, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Night mode on temp is neater than stock dark theme
Feb 26, 2020 3:00 PM - MrMcTiller: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Feb 26, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tyzB9yw
Feb 26, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/buxTqyJ Blyatmobile?
Feb 26, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/ssd-reliability-in-the-enterprise/
Feb 26, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Mods are dumb
Feb 26, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: You should do things the legal way
Feb 26, 2020 3:35 PM - Plasmaster09: gbaspleen
Feb 26, 2020 3:35 PM - Plasmaster09: egg
Feb 26, 2020 3:35 PM - Plasmaster09: ponk
Feb 26, 2020 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 26, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qh5poIV.png
Feb 26, 2020 5:01 PM - WeedZ: http://imgur.com/gallery/VrxUGKm
Feb 26, 2020 5:02 PM - WeedZ: Psychopath with the camera
Feb 26, 2020 5:25 PM - T-hug: Fuck that
Feb 26, 2020 5:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 26, 2020 5:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is weed in chat
Feb 26, 2020 7:24 PM - Veho: "Hey, you wanna like mark the entrance and exit with like brightly colored markers or something?" "Nah, that's for pussies."
Feb 26, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G6T2oGT
Feb 26, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nanYde9
Feb 26, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: That's some strong zipper on that suitcase.
Feb 26, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F0gOJeT
Feb 26, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho true
Feb 26, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He totally packed it in lol
Feb 26, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mkyTLrv
Feb 26, 2020 9:31 PM - Veho: https://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2020/02/26/social-media-conspiracies-blame-coronavirus-on-5g-internet/
Feb 26, 2020 9:32 PM - Veho: 
Feb 26, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5G is the devil!!!
Feb 26, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I read that page.... and now I need a nap  those people are so dumb it hurt me from thousands of miles away.
Feb 26, 2020 11:03 PM - Plasmaster09: I read it from the link and I haven't seen an idea so bafflingly brainless since I last talked to an antivaxxer.
Feb 26, 2020 11:04 PM - Plasmaster09: And that is a VERY high bar to pass.
Feb 26, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/UyHw8yZ9o4
Feb 27, 2020 12:07 AM - Chary: Ahahahaha I’m crying laughing at that article
Feb 27, 2020 12:14 AM - kenenthk: Cherry
Feb 27, 2020 2:16 AM - puss2puss: hell0 jellows
Feb 27, 2020 3:35 AM - WeedZ: Theres a username I haven't seen in a looong time.


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 28, 2020)

Feb 27, 2020 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/wcuzko25nbj41.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/e40qe6biw8j41.png
Feb 27, 2020 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 27, 2020 5:34 AM - puss2puss: WeedZ! benn a while indeed, howzit doing?
Feb 27, 2020 5:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3soAMvw.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 5:57 AM - Sicklyboy: Hello from Boston, drinking at the bar before PAX starts in the morning. 
Feb 27, 2020 6:06 AM - Veho: Hey Sickly!
Feb 27, 2020 6:06 AM - Veho: Have fun at the PAX.
Feb 27, 2020 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 27, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.droid-life.com/2020/02/26/shield-tv-2019-gets-update-to-v8-1-1/
Feb 27, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/26/business/dunkin-donuts-snackin-bacon-trnd/index.html
Feb 27, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/how-prepare-coronavirus-what-buy-now-case-pandemic-declared-according-virologist-1489142?amp=1
Feb 27, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rkUmAPG
Feb 27, 2020 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HgxYzPw
Feb 27, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RyAK3uy.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Fuck uu psi
Feb 27, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5FOtaAu.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BMG749E.mp4 It would cost a fortune and weigh a ton... but I would like a fake aquarium PC case made like this with some blue LED's
Feb 27, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dpviDcq.mp4
Feb 27, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P8tg1Nh
Feb 27, 2020 8:03 AM - Veho: Is that a virologist or a doomsday prepper?
Feb 27, 2020 8:04 AM - Veho: "Don't be alarmed but hoard everything in a blind panic and cause pointless shortahes. NOW NOW NOW!"
Feb 27, 2020 8:12 AM - kenenthk: Fu veho
Feb 27, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would recommend picking up a few things now, mostly so if you get sick you don't find yourself going "Oh I wish the store wasn't sold out of medicine X" over the counter stuff just to help you sleep through the symptoms lol
Feb 27, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In case you get it bad, most people have few symptoms though
Feb 27, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making it kind of worse than a flu since most people have no symptoms and the people who do get symptoms kind of almost die lol
Feb 27, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably will spread fast due to the non symptom having people
Feb 27, 2020 8:53 AM - Veho: Picking up some medicine is fine but hoarding canned food anf rice is pointless.
Feb 27, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: U r
Feb 27, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree Veho
Feb 27, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would probably pick up a few gallons of water to keep on hand maybe some Gator Aid to keep hydrated
Feb 27, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know the complete list of symptoms but fluids is always good lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZaQo0Qz.png
Feb 27, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's spreading out of control now
Feb 27, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably pick up speed soon
Feb 27, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: one of those weird math things 1 person infects 3, 3 infect 9 and so on.
Feb 27, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ╧╣
Feb 27, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ♣
Feb 27, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you get that thing I sent you?
Feb 27, 2020 9:08 AM - Veho: "Person had no contact with a known infected person" my ass, he just didn't want to admit he got it from a midget hooker from Hubei.
Feb 27, 2020 9:08 AM - Veho: And his pony.
Feb 27, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4MdCTdy.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet he got it from wild monkey sex with one of the lab animals in wuhan lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UzrKJUJ.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: I'll take the sandals off for sex but the socks stay on.
Feb 27, 2020 9:46 AM - AsPika2219: RIP... Kazuhisa Hashimoto the creator of Konami code at age 61...
Feb 27, 2020 9:47 AM - AsPika2219: Hashimoto famous code! Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start 
Feb 27, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: Press ↑↑↓↓←→←→BA to pay your respects.
Feb 27, 2020 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Vehos name us now grey
Feb 27, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He needs 30 lives
Feb 27, 2020 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Turn on night mode with dark theme
Feb 27, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's always like that for me lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0846317XQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1582800941&sr=8-16&pi=AC_SX150_SY217_FMwebp_QL65&dpPl=1&dpID=31dj28Shs6L&ref=plSrch
Feb 27, 2020 12:20 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 27, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/google_reportedly_applied_for_exemption_to_give_huawei_its_services-amp-41719.php
Feb 27, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bkcYydw.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Phook
Feb 27, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: Hyuck.
Feb 27, 2020 2:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone got a doom steam key? 
Feb 27, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: I got uremums doom key
Feb 27, 2020 2:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 27, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: He wants to get steamy with yo mama.
Feb 27, 2020 2:17 PM - kenenthk: I already did
Feb 27, 2020 3:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.twitch.tv/twitchpresents
Feb 27, 2020 3:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pokemon Marathon 
Feb 27, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Feb 27, 2020 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: again?
Feb 27, 2020 5:43 PM - Lilith Valentine: Did someone call a gay?
Feb 27, 2020 5:43 PM - Lilith Valentine: What do you need?
Feb 27, 2020 5:46 PM - Flame: kenenthk needs a big cock in his mouth to shut him up
Feb 27, 2020 5:59 PM - Lilith Valentine: It seems he and I share a lot in common
Feb 27, 2020 6:05 PM - Flame: Lilith we need 5 more days to be best friends on pokemon go
Feb 27, 2020 6:13 PM - newo: wiiii
Feb 27, 2020 6:15 PM - Flame: U
Feb 27, 2020 6:18 PM - Hambrew: i hate anime
Feb 27, 2020 6:24 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Well well Hambrew, I used to say the same, and well...
Feb 27, 2020 6:25 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: my opinion has changed, a little bit
Feb 27, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KZmpxWe
Feb 27, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wL45Yvh
Feb 27, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5ldQ5Yh
Feb 27, 2020 7:26 PM - Hambrew: well, i love object shows and anything nintendo, i don't see myself changing my opinion
Feb 27, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/psxMeYz
Feb 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ib5QMO0.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 8:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e59i3rf.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with the proper lube she could have fit lol
Feb 27, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: I think I've seen that porn.
Feb 27, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/abd11vX
Feb 27, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here is a video of it
Feb 27, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: And also the one where she stays stuck  
Feb 27, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Feb 27, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have seen some of those too Veho LOL
Feb 27, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VDUPotG I so want this... lol
Feb 27, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/gizmodo.com/this-deep-fried-big-mac-is-the-pinnacle-of-fast-food-in-1714156649/amp
Feb 27, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After it's fried can I get it chocolate dipped?
Feb 27, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TQp35b8.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: That burger sounds like that epic burger from Regular show.
Feb 27, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: The Ulti-meatum.
Feb 27, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 27, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Japanese thing with the schools is kinda wild
Feb 27, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: "It is made by stuffing a cheeseburger inside a cheeseburger patty, using two deep-fried cheeseburgers as buns. Then the special Himalayan Ketchup is added."
Feb 27, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to be closed for weeks from what I understand
Feb 27, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho mmmmm yes please lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000245260270.html?pid=808_0000_0231&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.4000245260270&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b434ab168887a477a92d8-1572946912313-03901-cApN26XV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=7708amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1582802750259&browser_id=8c30a612c1784b75aa0224dd7a64be6f&is_c=&gclid=null
Feb 27, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about ordering this...
Feb 27, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1U7F2Tm
Feb 27, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: Hooo boy.
Feb 27, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: That phablet is suspiciously cheap, Psi.
Feb 27, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: I'm going to bed.
Feb 27, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L3ErmAI.jpg
Feb 27, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cheap cuz it had shit tier specs lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CPU is "10 cores" technically, but it's like 2 mid tier cores and 4 meh cores and 4 super shit cores lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From 2016, so not even a good meh
Feb 27, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just going to be a cheap watch Netflix at work tablet lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The screen is mid res the CPU like tom is meh the GPU is old like Mali T880
Feb 27, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good enough for Netflix some light gaming if you wanted it too and not much else lol
Feb 27, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 2 tabs in Chrome lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got 8GB of RAM, so I bet you could do like 3 tabs in chrome!
Feb 27, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000280689247.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6d893958rwuTYp&algo_pvid=1cc2b2e8-5aed-4de1-816b-d56bfd0f568f&algo_expid=1cc2b2e8-5aed-4de1-816b-d56bfd0f568f-11&btsid=0be3743b15828411752057658e03b6&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Feb 27, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one might be a bit better for what I want it for... lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less RAM but more battery
Feb 27, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mali T760 hmmm lol even lower end
Feb 27, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazing they can hit 700Mhz lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jj1Vnyf
Feb 27, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T3FXGli
Feb 27, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I found my new avatar... lol
Feb 27, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8AycuDb
Feb 27, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7N9EhBH
Feb 27, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t8F3Hel
Feb 27, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Okur956
Feb 28, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KVbrdk2.mp4
Feb 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fMonZAJ.jpg
Feb 28, 2020 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 28, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk is back!!!!
Feb 28, 2020 1:52 AM - kenenthk: I work again so fuck all you
Feb 28, 2020 3:03 AM - puss2puss: Solution: work less, harvest more.
Feb 28, 2020 3:16 AM - kenenthk: I also work less at work
Feb 28, 2020 3:21 AM - puss2puss: lol
Feb 28, 2020 3:21 AM - puss2puss: working hard or hardly working.. make your pick!


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 29, 2020)

Feb 28, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work right now lol
Feb 28, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making the big bucks 
Feb 28, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Software updates on the duty phone and charging walkie talkies and searching for weapons and contraband
Feb 28, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My excitement for the night lol
Feb 28, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now I get to write up one of my officers... Sucker thinks showing up to work 11 minutes late and getting on post 20 minutes late is ok....
Feb 28, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just when things where going well...
Feb 28, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You think with like 200 officers things would be super easy
Feb 28, 2020 4:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you changed your profile pic 
Feb 28, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/27/the-raspberry-pi-4-gets-more-ram-for-35/amp/
Feb 28, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes it's a new one lol
Feb 28, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/02/27/health/lsd-overdoses-case-studies-wellness/index.html
Feb 28, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN20M069
Feb 28, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next on strange addiction... A man who is addicted to being bitten by radioactive insects
Feb 28, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailysabah.com/world/asia-pacific/chinas-shenzhen-prepares-ban-on-eating-cats-dogs-after-virus-outbreak/amp
Feb 28, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/opinion/coronavirus-pandemics.html
Feb 28, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/this-guy-asked-for-extra-cream-cheese-on-his-mcdonalds-bagel-and-got-an-insanely-thick-layer/ar-BB10rjtD?li=BBnbfcL
Feb 28, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5AxXV6A
Feb 28, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: The Fast And The Furious: MOCKBA DRIFT
Feb 28, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T50 with reactive armor upgrade package?
Feb 28, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be T55 pretty sure it's not a 60
Feb 28, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow was I off lol is T80
Feb 28, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speedy bastard probably doing like 45 miles an hour lol
Feb 28, 2020 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Kobe!
Feb 28, 2020 11:17 AM - RealCoolDudeToo: Need to post, or contact tail1976, wow can i do that, this system doesn't allow posting ?
Feb 28, 2020 11:22 AM - RealCoolDudeToo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/xbox-one-internal-hard-drive-upgrade-or-repair-build-any-size-drive-that-works-on-any-console.496212/ scripts failing, have test screen shots, the find USB devices and Drives is falling to "Null" and throwing an excetion, option C cant be used as C is Cancel script in powershell .... etc. please contact me
Feb 28, 2020 12:00 PM - DinohScene: Try another laptop/desktop?
Feb 28, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: https://assets.penny-arcade.com/comics/q6a7qv-Slfd22jlc.jpg
Feb 28, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1meoLZw.jpg
Feb 28, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Veho the grey
Feb 28, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I need a laser rifle now lol
Feb 28, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v7UccPe.jpg
Feb 28, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I0WhTQw
Feb 28, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dJyI8bb
Feb 28, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8vfUW2j.jpg
Feb 28, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Improvise adapt overcome? Lol
Feb 28, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/IP2IefyRr4
Feb 28, 2020 2:59 PM - kenenthk: I forgot how desperate people were to suck up to bosses un retail
Feb 28, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qh3Um8U.png
Feb 28, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Check your pm you fuck
Feb 28, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's Friday
Feb 28, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Feb 28, 2020 8:24 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Jokes on you, Friday is almost over
Feb 28, 2020 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Not for ice cube
Feb 28, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: Get bent, ken
Feb 28, 2020 9:18 PM - kenenthk: Today was a good day
Feb 28, 2020 9:46 PM - IncredulousP: i hope that's true!
Feb 28, 2020 10:40 PM - kenenthk: It was shit
Feb 28, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Said kenenthk as he looked down at his meal
Feb 28, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter cant cook m8
Feb 29, 2020 1:12 AM - AsPika2219: Happy Leap Years Feb 29
Feb 29, 2020 1:20 AM - puss2puss: its Fryyyyyyy Day! .. hell0 Jellows!
Feb 29, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Albanese-Pineapple-Gourmet-Kruise-Signature/dp/B074LZV3P1/ref=pd_sbs_325_23?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B074LZV3P1&pd_rd_r=2b50b972-ebf5-4558-af87-a7cafc83577c&pd_rd_w=e4k5Z&pd_rd_wg=a9rJu&pf_rd_p=7cd8f929-4345-4bf2-a554-7d7588b3dd5f&pf_rd_r=J4F7E8WMH68CKTX6A45Q&psc=1&refRID=J4F7E8WMH68CKTX6A45Q


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 1, 2020)

Feb 29, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/28/google-employee-diagnosed-with-coronavirus.html
Feb 29, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Swiss Corona yikes!
Feb 29, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/02/28/a-dog-in-hong-kong-tests-positive-for-the-coronavirus-who-confirms.html
Feb 29, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dog Corona lol
Feb 29, 2020 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mnn.com/green-tech/research-innovations/stories/ear-rumble-rumbling-wriggling
Feb 29, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought everyone could do that?
Feb 29, 2020 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Feb 29, 2020 5:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you get a new game this month?
Feb 29, 2020 5:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or did you just buy Beer? 
Feb 29, 2020 6:37 AM - kenenthk: I smell crack
Feb 29, 2020 6:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it a plumber's crack? 
Feb 29, 2020 6:53 AM - kenenthk: You wish it was
Feb 29, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bp7hJf4
Feb 29, 2020 8:37 AM - kenenthk: Listen to my shit veho
Feb 29, 2020 8:42 AM - Veho: There, I listened to your shit ken  
Feb 29, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: Was it rumbly?
Feb 29, 2020 8:59 AM - Veho: I don't know what that means.
Feb 29, 2020 9:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't make Veho mad, he will come and scare you 
Feb 29, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: I mean how did my poop sound
Feb 29, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: Sounded good. Good mixing. Good voice recording. You stumbled on a few verses, rehearse more   But pretty good.
Feb 29, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: It was one take you fuck
Feb 29, 2020 9:35 AM - kenenthk: I'm gonna go bang an asian dude
Feb 29, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 29, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.scmp.com/comment/opinion/article/3052541/could-global-coronavirus-pandemic-trigger-economic-depression
Feb 29, 2020 9:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you scaring me 
Feb 29, 2020 9:39 AM - kenenthk: Stop doing drugs sak
Feb 29, 2020 9:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't do drugs
Feb 29, 2020 9:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: except caffeine, from coffe
Feb 29, 2020 9:46 AM - kenenthk: Denial is first step to rehab
Feb 29, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/bill-gates-coronavirus-pandemic-solutions-2020-2?amp
Feb 29, 2020 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Right psi?
Feb 29, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well usually they say admitting you have a problem is the first step lol
Feb 29, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am addicted to Corona virus news
Feb 29, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Denial is first step to admittance
Feb 29, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://mugshots.theledger.com/Details.aspx?BookingID=2020-008447
Feb 29, 2020 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: at some point you just have to give up on trying to contain coronavirus and let everyone go back to work
Feb 29, 2020 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: all the measures taken to avoid spreading it are affecting us more than the virus itself
Feb 29, 2020 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think a pandemic is the point where you have to suck it up and let people go back to work and if they get sick then they get sick, sucks but thats life
Feb 29, 2020 10:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: so it wouldn't affect things too much
Feb 29, 2020 10:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: you'd just have a lot of substitutes
Feb 29, 2020 10:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe a shortage of staff in jobs where there aren't enough substitutes available
Feb 29, 2020 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: people are blowing this way out of proportion
Feb 29, 2020 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: they do need better treatments to lower the mortality rate but even if you get sick, it's just like a flu
Feb 29, 2020 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you probably won't die
Feb 29, 2020 10:50 AM - kenenthk: Kobe
Feb 29, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beef
Feb 29, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The RealJdbye
Feb 29, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm just worried about my friends
Feb 29, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3% is a lot of poeple
Feb 29, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And if the rumors about no immunity are true that 3% number will look like a cruel joke
Feb 29, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rumor is you can catch it again after you get over it
Feb 29, 2020 11:39 AM - Localhorst86: Rumor is they put chemtrails in the cloud
Feb 29, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: The no immunity thing is based on one case so far, right?
Feb 29, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: The problem is that the early tests have a large percentage of false positives.
Feb 29, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: So it's possible the first test was not correct.
Feb 29, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: We have to wait for more cases.
Feb 29, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: In other news, Indonesia reports a number of people with "flu-like symptoms", but they all tested negative.
Feb 29, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: To which the rest of the world responded with a polite "are you sure you're testing correctly?"
Feb 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: So anyway tl;dr the world is screwed.
Feb 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oktrBbL
Feb 29, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KN0ddES.jpg
Feb 29, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: That thing is called a potoo.
Feb 29, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zawrJWC.jpg
Feb 29, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4L1NyFn.png
Feb 29, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BrTB0eR.jpg
Feb 29, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8kr8oAr
Feb 29, 2020 1:59 PM - MajinCubyan: My uncle made a handcannon once
Feb 29, 2020 2:00 PM - MajinCubyan: Put too much gun powder in it, fired and shattered his collarbone and dislocated his shoulder
Feb 29, 2020 2:01 PM - MajinCubyan: That shit was crazy.
Feb 29, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Cannon is dangerous too.... Can cause 18 years of pain and suffering lol
Feb 29, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/28/man-cleared-after-coronavirus-quarantine-cant-stop-coughing-in-tv-interview/amp/
Feb 29, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wired.com/story/forget-chess-real-challenge-teaching-ai-play-dandd/amp
Feb 29, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be pretty cool.... But if it could AI render entire worlds in VR to explore
Feb 29, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think real time AI created games will be a thing eventually
Feb 29, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Computer create a cyberpunk crime detective story for me set in New York
Feb 29, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff like that
Feb 29, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That kind of tech is probably 20 years iut
Feb 29, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Out...
Feb 29, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At like buggy kind of working then 10 more years to get good
Feb 29, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: pretty sure that rumor is false, what i heard is some individuals dont get immunity, their body doesnt make the antibodies, but most people do
Feb 29, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: statistically its more likely to be just normal flu
Feb 29, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is that time of year after all
Feb 29, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: and my mom just got sick too
Feb 29, 2020 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: that said i imagine indonesia doesn't have the best health care
Feb 29, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not exactly a 3rd world country i think but the wages and costs are low, and health care is expensive
Feb 29, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: medicine is expensive
Feb 29, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: equipment to do testing and diagnosis and such is expensive
Feb 29, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they can make medicine there for cheaper or import it from india, but they might not be able to make their own test and diagnosis equipment
Feb 29, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ivte0ku.jpg
Feb 29, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/news/2020/02/26/indonesia-pressured-to-do-more-to-detect-coronavirus-amid-zero-reported-cases.html
Feb 29, 2020 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 29, 2020 9:03 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Lets be real here, there is no fucking way that corona can be stopped at this point
Feb 29, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's looking like no
Feb 29, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: since all attempts to contain it have failed so far
Feb 29, 2020 9:06 PM - ChibiMofo: LOL! Right. Because humankind has never collectively known less about medicine than now and we've never overcome any viruses before. Let's be real indeed!
Feb 29, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: what can they do differently to contain it better?
Feb 29, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but eh
Feb 29, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably gonna die out, like the ones before it did
Feb 29, 2020 9:07 PM - ChibiMofo: There's 2500 dead. There's 7 billion living. Do the math. And learn more about all the flu pandemics and PREVIOUS coronaviruses (yes, there have been many before this one, including before there was medicine).
Feb 29, 2020 9:09 PM - ChibiMofo: Be safe. But don't panic over something that will largely be as forgotten as SARS is now (remember SARS?).
Feb 29, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sars was far less contagious and so was mers thank God
Feb 29, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that Corona will wipe out humanity it's that it's gonna suck worse than the normal flu
Feb 29, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: I hope to fuck it does wipe out humanity
Feb 29, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk if the 3% of the 60% you likely will be disappointed but that's still a bunch of old people lol
Feb 29, 2020 9:35 PM - kenenthk: In Florida anyway
Feb 29, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol here it will be like the apocalypse
Feb 29, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I survive I look forward too much faster drive times lol
Feb 29, 2020 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Doom irl
Feb 29, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 29, 2020 10:29 PM - Pinnacle_Of_Idiocy: Hi
Feb 29, 2020 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Fo
Feb 29, 2020 11:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: how long you reckon until the headline "florida man dies from coronavirus" shows up?
Feb 29, 2020 11:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then we can all rest easy knowing florida man has finally been eliminated
Feb 29, 2020 11:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: or in psi's case he will probably be sad
Feb 29, 2020 11:11 PM - kenenthk: Cbd cigs are a thing
Feb 29, 2020 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: why though?
Feb 29, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man is my main source of comedy 
Mar 1, 2020 1:02 AM - AsPika2219: Tan Sri Muhyiddin is now 8th Malaysia Prime Minister! 
Mar 1, 2020 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Corona virus is a great way to get it done
Mar 1, 2020 1:54 AM - puss2puss: better yet: Lucille.. my Lucille.. a true vammmmpiiiiiire bat.. ..
Mar 1, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And she is thirsty!
Mar 1, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://mugshots.theledger.com/Details.aspx?BookingID=2020-008184
Mar 1, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a porn name lol
Mar 1, 2020 2:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOW CHICA WOW WOW! 
Mar 1, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:24 AM - puss2puss: she is thirsty indeed! haha! gotta love Negan


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 2, 2020)

Mar 1, 2020 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Did you watch my video psi
Mar 1, 2020 5:39 AM - Veho: https://bgr.com/2020/02/28/ps5-release-date-ssd-storage-leaked-key-ps5-specs/amp/
Mar 1, 2020 6:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cYx6VKW
Mar 1, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 post optical drive is actually a floppy drive
Mar 1, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Ps5*
Mar 1, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol that viper drive sounds like something from Borderlands 3
Mar 1, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Instead of optical drives I would like to see Sony or MS use SD type storage 64GBs is super cheap these days and getting cheaper
Mar 1, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PqkzyD_xiSA
Mar 1, 2020 8:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RD9fpamcdFc 
Mar 1, 2020 8:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KcllpMh
Mar 1, 2020 8:13 AM - kenenthk: Answer my question psi
Mar 1, 2020 8:13 AM - Veho: And now for something funny:  https://i.imgur.com/30DkJ6f.jpg
Mar 1, 2020 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Not funny
Mar 1, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: Depends on where you're standing I suppose.
Mar 1, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty dark Veho.... Unless he ate a lot of of greens or berries then it could be a lighter color lol
Mar 1, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of this one lol
Mar 1, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://1055thebeat.iheart.com/featured/the-freakshow-with-flyin-brian/content/2020-01-10-florida-man-arrested-for-hanging-from-a-traffic-light-and-pooping-on-cars/
Mar 1, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone wants to be like birds I guess but less flying free and more shitting on those beneath you
Mar 1, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: Go watch my video psi
Mar 1, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NbKc7-sW1Ds
Mar 1, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will just not at work lol
Mar 1, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel kinda tired and just blew a little blood out of nose probably Corona lol
Mar 1, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-asia-51691967
Mar 1, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check out my BBC ..... Link lol
Mar 1, 2020 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Yay corona
Mar 1, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/02/29/pope-francis-cancels-third-day-of-events-amid-mysterious-illness/amp/
Mar 1, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The power of Corona compels you!!!
Mar 1, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wptv.com/news/state/44-african-american-graves-found-under-clearwater-parking-lot
Mar 1, 2020 11:43 AM - kenenthk: Not during black history month you dick
Mar 1, 2020 11:51 AM - kenenthk: Oh wait its March now
Mar 1, 2020 11:59 AM - Minox: sup weebs
Mar 1, 2020 12:05 PM - kenenthk: I like the veho one better
Mar 1, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 1, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/lEaxHpM
Mar 1, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/ECyoF6f
Mar 1, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/52TGEnl
Mar 1, 2020 1:05 PM - Flame: dead links psionic
Mar 1, 2020 1:06 PM - Flame: send zelda
Mar 1, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird they worked earlier lol
Mar 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/history/pmwSPiF
Mar 1, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Watch the video Florida man
Mar 1, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ok
Mar 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Docking extreme lol
Mar 1, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: He had to find a place to park
Mar 1, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Its psi it's no amazement he's posting removed imgur links
Mar 1, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: I am the cdc
Mar 1, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/E8xnm9k.jpg
Mar 1, 2020 3:28 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I think it's safe to say my laptop is a dog toy at this point
Mar 1, 2020 3:29 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I booted up Waif2x because the website is down, I scaled up an image to 3x on level 1 noise cancellation, without any warning, my laptop shut itself down
Mar 1, 2020 3:30 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Powered by Lenovo™™™™™ everybody
Mar 1, 2020 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 1, 2020 3:31 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I will never trust my parents anymore when it comes to computer hardware
Mar 1, 2020 3:33 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and I think it's safe to say this CPU is fucked https://i.postimg.cc/2SRZNj85/image.png
Mar 1, 2020 3:33 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and that's because the fan in this laptop is fucked
Mar 1, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: overheating?
Mar 1, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, not having a working fan would certainly cause that
Mar 1, 2020 3:33 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: yup
Mar 1, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: its possible the fan is just so dirty that it won't spin
Mar 1, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: clean it and see
Mar 1, 2020 3:34 PM - kenenthk: Like uremoma
Mar 1, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: clean the heatsink too
Mar 1, 2020 3:34 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: It's just this fan only turns on when I start up something resource-based like Project Cars
Mar 1, 2020 3:35 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and even then, the game still runs like shit on a laptop that has 8GB of ram
Mar 1, 2020 3:35 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: EIGHT GIGABYTE OF RAM, AN AMD RADEON R9 AND IT RUNS AT 20FPS
Mar 1, 2020 3:35 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ON LOW SETTINGS
Mar 1, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: LIKEYOMOMMA
Mar 1, 2020 3:36 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: "LIKEYOMOMMA" this post was sponsored by kenenthk
Mar 1, 2020 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: of course it runs like shit, the laptop is clearly having throttling problems
Mar 1, 2020 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: clean it like i said, good idea to apply new thermal paste too
Mar 1, 2020 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Yes pay me
Mar 1, 2020 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: having overheating problems*
Mar 1, 2020 3:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Sure
Mar 1, 2020 3:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Ah, when did I get this laptop again?
Mar 1, 2020 3:37 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: fucking 4 years ago
Mar 1, 2020 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Try applying fire to the main socket also
Mar 1, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Fore fixes things
Mar 1, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Fire*
Mar 1, 2020 3:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Some of the keys on the keyboard got ripped off, the enter key on the Numlock key came stubborn, the disc drive died within the first year of its life, the hard drive had to be replaced because it would be always active at 100%, and so on
Mar 1, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: the fan in my laptop died after around 4.5 years
Mar 1, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: first it got very noisy and then it got quiet but the laptop started beeping and shutting down within seconds
Mar 1, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: wasn't too expensive for a replacement though
Mar 1, 2020 3:40 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: This thing already had like 2 or 3 things replaced, why would I need to continue replacing things
Mar 1, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it's cheaper than buying a new laptop? Lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause its getting old
Mar 1, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: also replaced the keyboard on this
Mar 1, 2020 3:41 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I've seen Windows XP laptops that have had a better life, which is ironic, BECAUSE I OWN a Windows XP laptop that never needed any hardware replacements!
Mar 1, 2020 3:41 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: And it still WORKS!
Mar 1, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you win some you lose some
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: obviously you got lucky with the XP laptop
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had laptops with 386s and 486s in them that still worked fine, except for the screen on one of them
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: computer hardware doesn't last forever, especially not laptops which run hotter than desktops
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Toshiba laptop from like the 90s still works just fine
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://i.postimg.cc/52Pchyfc/20200301-164136.jpg
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and have tiny little fans that have to spin faster and therefore also wear out quicker
Mar 1, 2020 3:42 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: True, but if I buy a laptop, I expect it to run for at least 5 to 7 years or so
Mar 1, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: laptops are also subjected to way more abuse than desktops
Mar 1, 2020 3:43 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: This laptop started failing at year 3
Mar 1, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and usually they will
Mar 1, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: as long as you don't mind that the battery is shot and the specs are outdated and slow
Mar 1, 2020 3:43 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I dodged as much heavy resource based programs as I could, the CPU would still overheat
Mar 1, 2020 3:44 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Also, I tried opening up this thing myself, but there are screws under they keyboard, and I do not have the tools to pry the keyboard open
Mar 1, 2020 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: but thats why i dont suggest spending much on a laptop, just getting a cheap one and having a good desktop, because laptops are disposable items, they can't really be upgraded, or easily repaired
Mar 1, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use a small flathead lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:44 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I could use a sharp knife or something, but I don't want to damage the keyboard even more
Mar 1, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah use a flathead
Mar 1, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: check a guide on youtube or something
Mar 1, 2020 3:46 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Yeah, just no https://i.postimg.cc/JnFzMKmL/20200301-164523.jpg
Mar 1, 2020 3:46 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Not a single sharpie or flatheat screwdriver will get in here
Mar 1, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've used flatheads to get into smaller gaps lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's literally not that big a deal
Mar 1, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you have really unsteady hands or something
Mar 1, 2020 3:47 PM - kenenthk: I say fire
Mar 1, 2020 3:47 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I've already been thinking about getting a desktop PC
Mar 1, 2020 3:47 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I just don't have any space atm
Mar 1, 2020 3:47 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: my mom already said "maybe I can get a new laptop for your birthday!"
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ..."no...?"
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do hate when laptop manufacturers make pulling apart their shit really annoying though
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: Fire?
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: true
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: kenenthk is right
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My HP x360 was nice, just unscrew 7 screws and bam you get everything
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: burn this fucking thing
Mar 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my 2017 Razer blade as well, though it's more like 12 screws or something
Mar 1, 2020 3:49 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I'll probably install something Linux based when I get a desktop PC
Mar 1, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Can they cut you?
Mar 1, 2020 3:49 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Linux has proven that it can run well on Lenovo's
Mar 1, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux runs well on everything lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:51 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: though what OS should I pick
Mar 1, 2020 3:51 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: whenever I say something along the lines of "that looks good", I get backlash and people stab me to death with other recommendations, and that's why I never talk about about Linux anymore
Mar 1, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: I enjoyed my hp envy
Mar 1, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly just depends on your personal preference
Mar 1, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like Linux Mint, it's a nice ubuntu based distro that looks decent
Mar 1, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good for first time Linux users, I think
Mar 1, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Hp actually makes decent laptops now
Mar 1, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pop OS is also good for first time users
Mar 1, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also Ubuntu based, uses GNOME as it's DE
Mar 1, 2020 3:54 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Someone already recommended me Pop OS, and then I got stabbed even more
Mar 1, 2020 3:54 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: whatever, Pop OS is probably very user friendly
Mar 1, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: If you cant install linux you need a school lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:56 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: of course I can install Linux lol
Mar 1, 2020 3:57 PM - kenenthk: My pc maybe 6 years old but I'm glad I bought back up storage so I can just wipe the ssd without a care
Mar 1, 2020 3:58 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I expect this thing to become a nuclear weapon at some point
Mar 1, 2020 3:59 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Oh yeah, and the power cable broke within the first year
Mar 1, 2020 3:59 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Not a big real though
Mar 1, 2020 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Invest in a power bank with multiple attachable ends for laptops it's worth the investment
Mar 1, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: I forget what they're called but comes in handy
Mar 1, 2020 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're looking at it the wrong way Trash they'er not stabbing you they're just coming with suggestions, that's a good thing
Mar 1, 2020 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: also you can get a small form factor pc like i did 
Mar 1, 2020 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/s8uhqrgzpfuyl9n/20200124_202611.jpg?dl=0
Mar 1, 2020 9:09 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Jdbye, they hate me and complain if I talk about any Linux OS that isn't their taste
Mar 1, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah just don't mention ubuntu or debian
Mar 1, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: people love to hate on those
Mar 1, 2020 9:10 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Nahh, I need something where I can confirm that it'll work for a solid 7 years or so
Mar 1, 2020 9:10 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Maybe replace 1 or 2 things per 2 years, and that's it
Mar 1, 2020 9:11 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: this laptop wasn't even capable of playing A Hat in Time
Mar 1, 2020 9:11 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: now it is, it just runs poorly
Mar 1, 2020 9:11 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: anyway im going to bed
Mar 1, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hMdQAjy43A
Mar 2, 2020 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Mar 2, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3883441
Mar 2, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have no fear I'm here now lol
Mar 2, 2020 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Bye
Mar 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Medulante: Does anyone have a clear save file (NG+) for SMT IV Apocalypse?
Mar 2, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken Chan lol
Mar 2, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/national/coronavirus/two-presumptive-cases-of-coronavirus-reported-in-tampa-bay


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 3, 2020)

Mar 2, 2020 8:31 AM - Honkinghard: Hey guys, how can I delete a thread that I made?
Mar 2, 2020 8:31 AM - Honkinghard: I was asking a question but I've found an answer myself.
Mar 2, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just post the answer and help others 
Mar 2, 2020 8:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZJZ7KVJ
Mar 2, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neo Tokyo
Mar 2, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenada!!!!
Mar 2, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tatsuo...
Mar 2, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prepare to fire the SOL!!!
Mar 2, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a great movie
Mar 2, 2020 9:36 AM - Skelletonike: I only recently found out about the Black Shark 2 Pro mobile phone, just I was about to buy it, I was told on reddit that there's a Black Shark 3 on the way
Mar 2, 2020 9:36 AM - Skelletonike: I wonder how much it'll cost
Mar 2, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9DWdiLW_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 2, 2020 9:58 AM - supershadow64ds: its ya boi supershadow comin in at 5 am neglecting his responsibilities and further inconviencing himself B)
Mar 2, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ghacks.net/2020/02/29/systeminfo-is-a-simple-open-source-system-information-tool-for-windows/
Mar 2, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol SuperShadow I'm working too but it's nice to have a little break once in a while
Mar 2, 2020 12:30 PM - kenenthk: I returned
Mar 2, 2020 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/E7dBXBx.jpg
Mar 2, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Fu veho
Mar 2, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AZmNvED
Mar 2, 2020 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha omg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkFafTiluSs
Mar 2, 2020 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: nsfw
Mar 2, 2020 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can see the life force slowly draining out of them
Mar 2, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FecES6P
Mar 2, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye he looks like he has corona lol
Mar 2, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/confirmed-coronavirus-cases-in-italy-jump-50-in-24-hours-after-trump-travel-advisory-announcement
Mar 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XtF7xEv.jpg
Mar 2, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh now that's cool
Mar 2, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't use it or buy one but it's cool
Mar 2, 2020 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: awww cute snakes
Mar 2, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought so too lol snakes I can deal with spiders hmmmm only super small ones lol
Mar 2, 2020 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: small spiders are worse
Mar 2, 2020 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause they could be crawling on you without you noticing
Mar 2, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like little jumping spiders
Mar 2, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They seem smart enough to know your not food or a threat and also smart enough to not get into a situation where they don't have to bite you
Mar 2, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like small spiders like black widows and crap no those get the bug spray lol
Mar 2, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh half awake here I mean they don't tend to crawl on you in your sleep lol
Mar 2, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was bit by a spider 2 days ago and it still hurts  huge welt under my arm, it was in my sleep lol
Mar 2, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of feel sick not sure if corona or spider bite or flu or working crazy hours lol
Mar 2, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when it was biting me... in my dreams someone was poking me in that spot and I was like "Damn it stop...." and tried to rip my arm away and I think I smashed it some or something lol
Mar 2, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hurts less this day welt is maybe 1 inch by 2 inches
Mar 2, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk keeps getting better
Mar 2, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/03/checkers-rallys-grills-up-new-399-bacon-steak-subs.html
Mar 2, 2020 6:16 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: here's another thing giving me a fucking seizure
Mar 2, 2020 6:16 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: my laptop randomly disconnecting from the internet for no fucking reason
Mar 2, 2020 6:17 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: where is my axe
Mar 2, 2020 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you check by the wood shed?
Mar 2, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn it Psi how dare you make me angry
Mar 2, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BdHHpU1.png
Mar 2, 2020 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: hungry* derp
Mar 2, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Bigger psi bigger
Mar 2, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: https://gizmodo.com/decked-out-bed-for-gamers-only-comes-in-single-sizes-1842027887
Mar 2, 2020 7:30 PM - ignare: black
Mar 2, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OFh9iNa.jpg
Mar 2, 2020 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Gaming Keyboard, WisFox Colorful Rainbow LED Backlit Wired Computer Gaming Keyboard with 104 Keys, USB Wired Keyboard and Spill-Resistant for Windows PC Gamers Desktop PS4 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X83L36F/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_K3xxEbSGDSZBK tempting for 15 bucks
Mar 2, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't do it kenny get the Rosewill K85 instead
Mar 2, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a bit more but 1000 times better
Mar 2, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075GHFVTC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Mar 2, 2020 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 2, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Ken Chan
Mar 2, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32989767015.html?pid=808_0000_0231&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.32989767015&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b434ab168887a477a92d8-1572946912313-03901-cApN26XV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=82amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1583188684549&browser_id=8c30a612c1784b75aa0224dd7a64be6f&is_c=&gclid=null
Mar 2, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get that one Kenny I hear they make them in Wuhan lol
Mar 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33008339103.html?pid=808_0000_0231&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.33008339103&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b434ab168887a477a92d8-1572946912313-03901-cApN26XV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=82amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1583188684549&browser_id=8c30a612c1784b75aa0224dd7a64be6f&is_c=&gclid=null
Mar 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh watch the video
Mar 2, 2020 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 2, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenneth you feeling better?
Mar 2, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So who skull fucked you and gave you eye herpes? Lol
Mar 2, 2020 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 2, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 2, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wLRP8Cz
Mar 3, 2020 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bygdeposten.no%2Fmodum%2Fstjal-royk-kastet-sokk-pa-betjent-tisset-i-cella-og-romte%2Fs%2F1-43-4684904
Mar 3, 2020 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: ignore the title its a bit mistranslated
Mar 3, 2020 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: who does that remind you of? 
Mar 3, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Mans lost cousin? lol
Mar 3, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KL7nobiZ9pQ
Mar 3, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlSPH3HvxhQ
Mar 3, 2020 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: something like that lol it's apparently a friend of a friend of mine but before they got to know eachother and my friend set him straight though
Mar 3, 2020 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: florida man was the first thing that came to mind
Mar 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NWrZxVm
Mar 3, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hPiVycf
Mar 3, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sWGav36
Mar 3, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tj5r1DL
Mar 3, 2020 2:27 AM - puss2puss: i never been as scared as i am right now.. i'm leaving for the hopsital..clearing my cache..wiping 2 hard drive..not sure what will happen to me   been pushing that moment for atleat 12 years and now my body is forcing me to deal with it..  even today, i keep pushing away that moment..i really dont wanna go .. i wish i could jsut live in the web forever.. ..
Mar 3, 2020 2:40 AM - puss2puss: ..i cant beleive its happenning  i always tought i could just..make it go away.. now, i should be leaving my clothes and stuff are ready, isntead, i'm chating in 6 forums i always liked...i dont want to go, i keep telling to myself that maybe, i can still push it away :/ i really dont trust humans in medical since the technologie is not perfect enough to deal with those things.. life and death..
Mar 3, 2020 2:41 AM - puss2puss: .. i wish we could live without dying..  life and death..story of the Earth..
Mar 3, 2020 2:42 AM - puss2puss: ..we start something we cant even finish.. we love, we learn..and in the end for nothing..
Mar 3, 2020 2:49 AM - Quantumcat: What are they going to do to you at the hospital?
Mar 3, 2020 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: wtf is happening puss2puss
Mar 3, 2020 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: if its just coronavirus let me know you have nothing to worry about unless you are an old gray balding person
Mar 3, 2020 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: let me tell you*
Mar 3, 2020 3:06 AM - puss2puss: about 12 years ago i was told ineed to revise how i live and that i could go in less then 6 months but my heart felt better so i always tought its bs, they said it was a ''angite du coeur'' . now since friday its intense inside. soketike i control it but this weekend feels like the last  as of now, i cough blood and havimg hard time to breath. apparently the oxygene is not reaching my heart
Mar 3, 2020 3:07 AM - puss2puss: right now, so many toughts in my head..i dont trust humans to operate me with the current technologie. i just want to stay on the web :/
Mar 3, 2020 3:09 AM - puss2puss: i wanna play and mod.. wanna start my gardin when the snow melts.. want visit lots of place and create more..
Mar 3, 2020 3:12 AM - puss2puss: i want to stay here and keep doimg as if its all going to be alright. ..i never even had children yet
Mar 3, 2020 3:15 AM - puss2puss: its been more then 48 hours with the feeling of tightness_heaviness behind my sternum but the blood really started this morning but mayvb
Mar 3, 2020 3:19 AM - puss2puss: i will not lie.. i did not care enough about my health in the last few years because of some particular stress and i regret it so much..i just want to go back to how i was a week ago.. dont want the time to keep moving..i want to go back.
Mar 3, 2020 3:23 AM - puss2puss: forums like gbatemp is something that always gave me happiness and learnings. fforums like this one is like a family even when i'm temporarly far sometime..
Mar 3, 2020 3:27 AM - puss2puss: its 22:23h ... soooo much pain its 1nsane but what if they screw up or if they are havimg a bad day or if they judge me? all these reasons could alter the result.. the last time i went to an hospital it was a bad experience .. i cant imagine going again
Mar 3, 2020 3:29 AM - puss2puss: ..i'm also stressed that they might say its to late..that i waited to long etc.. what if i am lucky and tomorrow its all gone? i feel it is more risky if i go then ir i stay but my logic thinks otherwise..


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 4, 2020)

Mar 3, 2020 4:04 AM - puss2puss: 23:01h .. i'm going..  Have a good one Tempers.. peace.
Mar 3, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izxXGuVL21o
Mar 3, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-y3k-bug-wont-install-after-january-18-3001/
Mar 3, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: W only have 980 years to fix it!!!! Lol
Mar 3, 2020 7:07 AM - kenenthk: Wtf is wrong with people
Mar 3, 2020 7:21 AM - Veho: Good luck, puss.
Mar 3, 2020 7:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8nPQmF7.jpg
Mar 3, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you veho
Mar 3, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nRuYPfq
Mar 3, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/llk6avl
Mar 3, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HuluZlR
Mar 3, 2020 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 3, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk are you a fuck bot? lol
Mar 3, 2020 8:04 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Mar 3, 2020 8:04 AM - kenenthk: For your daughter
Mar 3, 2020 8:10 AM - kenenthk: Daddy psi
Mar 3, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes call me daddy while I spank you lol
Mar 3, 2020 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter already did I already bailed her out twice
Mar 3, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7RQI-zt1Uk
Mar 3, 2020 8:53 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: kenenthk in the Shoutbox: spank
Mar 3, 2020 8:53 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: also kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/wtf-is-wrong-with-people.559271/#post-8964103
Mar 3, 2020 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you I only post once a month
Mar 3, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is too busy in the potty mouth forums to post here very often  lol
Mar 3, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0RJBqyc
Mar 3, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F8VGAEW
Mar 3, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/flDQ8JX.png this ones for kenny lol
Mar 3, 2020 9:15 AM - kenenthk: Suck my dick
Mar 3, 2020 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Meet my friend richard
Mar 3, 2020 9:16 AM - kenenthk: I really wanna smoke cbd cigarettes
Mar 3, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VxfmTVw
Mar 3, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Buy me cbd cigarettes psi
Mar 3, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wEobnaj
Mar 3, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CBD wont save you from Corona kenenthk lol
Mar 3, 2020 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Lysol will
Mar 3, 2020 10:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gx6KDzs.jpg
Mar 3, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/live-blog/coronavirus-updates-live-countries-prepare-outbreak-spreads-n1143556
Mar 3, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/apb/page/ref=as_li_ss_tl?handlerName=OctopusDealLandingStream&deals=09393cca&marketplaceId=ATVPDKIKX0DER&showVariations=true&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=56beed47-26cb-401c-95f5-738a157f0f49&pf_rd_s=slot-5&pf_rd_t=701&pf_rd_i=gb_main&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=3M5NVPPT61T5N1Q12F3A&linkCode=sl2&tag=toyst-20&linkId=c2b0c931003502bd086895373519de3c&language=en_US
Mar 3, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extreme-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B07P9W5HJV?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_D_09393cca_75&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Mar 3, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 1TB in a MicroSD
Mar 3, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that would work in my 3DS
Mar 3, 2020 2:41 PM - kenenthk: That's a waste of money
Mar 3, 2020 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as it can be formatted to FAT32, sure
Mar 3, 2020 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't see how you would use up 1TB on a shitty 3DS 
Mar 3, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: He wants midget porn in 3d
Mar 3, 2020 2:49 PM - Flame: 512mb is enough
Mar 3, 2020 2:49 PM - Flame: for 3DS and the rest for emu's and what not
Mar 3, 2020 2:50 PM - Flame: 
Mar 3, 2020 2:51 PM - Flame: the whole library
Mar 3, 2020 2:52 PM - Flame: even games such as your fav psionic "makeup barbie princess crack whore"
Mar 3, 2020 3:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Cursed conment
Mar 3, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Panties
Mar 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Searinox: the comment is a cognitohazard
Mar 3, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Raid
Mar 3, 2020 4:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties!!
Mar 3, 2020 5:32 PM - kenenthk: They popo actually contacted me about the pedo but I have to talk to them now
Mar 3, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't confess that you own and use the world's largest butt plug
Mar 3, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midgets fear him
Mar 3, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/health-care/article240835481.html
Mar 3, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: They're gonna call right when I fall asleep
Mar 3, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/alibabas-aliexpress-warns-possible-coronavirus-151417653.html
Mar 3, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like Halo 1 just got added to the MCC today Psi 
Mar 3, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was pretty fast, the insider beta only ended a few days ago
Mar 3, 2020 6:20 PM - Flame: halo on snitch wen?
Mar 3, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, when Project Xcloud launches ;O;
Mar 3, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bizjournals.com/kansascity/news/2020/03/03/black-veatch-workers-coronavirus-monitoring.html well I'm boned hit my city
Mar 3, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Snitches don't get halos
Mar 3, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyyyy!!! I can play it now!!! lol
Mar 3, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloading now lol
Mar 3, 2020 7:02 PM - Flame: whats downloading ?
Mar 3, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo CE on PC
Mar 3, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought it  lol
Mar 3, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Chief Collection just wish it was more complete lol
Mar 3, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually like Halo 1-4 will be on it?
Mar 3, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MCC has Halo 1, 2, 3, ODST, Reach, and 4 yeah
Mar 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably Halo 5 eventually lol
Mar 3, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Chief Collection just wish it was more complete lol < The thing is, they have to port 6 separate games to PC, since that's what MCC essentially is. We probably wouldn't see a release until like 2021 if they waited to do the whole thing
Mar 3, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least this way they can stagger releases every few months, so you got something to play while you wait lol
Mar 3, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been like, what, 3 months-ish since MCC released on PC? If they keep that up, could probably have the whole thing done by the end of 2020 lol
Mar 3, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised they pushed out the first game so soon after the beta test though, I was expecting to wait another month or two for an official release
Mar 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which suggests they're hammering down their methods for porting shit over, so should go much quicker I hope
Mar 3, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am happy once I get 3 at least lol
Mar 3, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the first 2 on PC, I mean HD stuff is nice enough for me to play it again 
Mar 3, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already played them all on my Xboner, so I probably won't go through them again lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when they all come out
Mar 3, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried playing Halo 5 after and it was just...ehh lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might have the energy to play them on PC lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought all those 360's and planned on hacking them but just the effort of setting them up and doing stuff to them... too much lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I hear 360 emulation is getting kinda somewhere now
Mar 3, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh
Mar 3, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some games are playable, yeah, but most of them aren't lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Halo 3 gets in game but it's missing a bunch of event triggers so it's not really playable lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda like that "PC port" thing a while back
Mar 3, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh for sure from the video's I have seen like Red Dead is "playable" but at like 40FPS out of the 60 needed lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And some random screen garbage
Mar 3, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a weird thought about emulation the other day, specifically for the Sega Saturn.
Mar 3, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The code on the disk is loaded into RAM and ran, but the multiple chips make it difficult to emulate, with the whole timing issues and all that. HLE style emulation is probably the best for that system.
Mar 3, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was trying to imagine what a cycle accurate PC would look like to emulate such a beast of a machine lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10Ghz 32 Cores DDR6 1TB lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to see an FPGA PCIe card for emulation...
Mar 3, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Console Chameleon" or something
Mar 3, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh I dunno about RAM there, you'd probably only need a gig or two lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But CPU speed, yeah something insane probably
Mar 3, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bittware.com/fpga/xup-vvh/
Mar 3, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet this thing could pull it off lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 new PCIe cards for all these slots lol AI accelerator, FPGA board, Quantum Chip, Bring back the 10,000 dollar PC lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: $51,727.65
Mar 3, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for that card I linked lol
Mar 3, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xilinx.com/products/boards-and-kits/vcu128-es1.html
Mar 3, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones the budget model I guess lol
Mar 4, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/libretro-cores-progress-report-february-29-2020/
Mar 4, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprised they are still doing stuff for the 3DS, they might actually get good PS1 emulation on the thing lol
Mar 4, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/fcoyfb/twilight_menu_v1220_and_ndsbootstrap_v0300/
Mar 4, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man those guys are super dedicated and do an amazing job... Time to update my 3DS again lol
Mar 4, 2020 1:41 AM - supershadow64ds: First thread engagement with GBAtemp and everyone accuses me of being a troll, not a very good start
Mar 4, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am troll lol what was it?
Mar 4, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mistake was probably thinking for yourself or having a different opinion lol
Mar 4, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aahhh Final Fantasy VII lol yeah I tolerated it enough to finish it back in the day.... But in my opinion it was not as good as the SNES game
Mar 4, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The constant FMVs and mix of pre rendered back grounds uuuggg
Mar 4, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the positive notes the combat was good the story was good the villain was good the music was great
Mar 4, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't regret buying it back then but it's not like Road Rash or SOTN where I own multiple copies lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 5, 2020)

Mar 4, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XTjcS90
Mar 4, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pW1J2eA
Mar 4, 2020 4:26 AM - MicmasH_W: hello fellas
Mar 4, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KDdA6iW
Mar 4, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QE1VcXf
Mar 4, 2020 6:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3WjZjrG.jpg
Mar 4, 2020 6:09 AM - Veho: That's the rule of every community, you can only voice controversial opinions if you're a senior member  
Mar 4, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: For example, I'm going to say JRPGs are a shit genre, and FF7 is not even a good game within this genre, let alone a good game overall.
Mar 4, 2020 6:14 AM - Veho: SUCK IT, FANBOYS  ;o;
Mar 4, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 4, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say it's good but if I was making a top 10 jrpg list detailing my opinion it might not even make it in the top ten
Mar 4, 2020 6:16 AM - Veho: People only like it because it was baby's first game with a story so their 12 year old minds were blown.
Mar 4, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol for me that was Ninja Gaiden on the NES
Mar 4, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2600 games didn't have much story lol
Mar 4, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm games with a great story.... I liked Twisted Metal Black and some of the Tekken games lol
Mar 4, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But really two games better than FFVII in jrpg would be Chrono Trigger and Dragon Quest VIII
Mar 4, 2020 6:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mIfGObw.jpg
Mar 4, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0iKA3c4.jpg
Mar 4, 2020 9:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: lies and slander
Mar 4, 2020 9:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: FFVII is way better than either of those
Mar 4, 2020 9:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: dragon quest isn't even in the same ballpark
Mar 4, 2020 9:44 AM - Localhorst86: I'll cross dragon quest from that list and replace it with Terranigma
Mar 4, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: action rpg, doesn't count
Mar 4, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would rate breath of fire 2 above dragon quest
Mar 4, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye have you played DQ8?
Mar 4, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vkOFiJL
Mar 4, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0P5wWsl
Mar 4, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Eham7BY
Mar 4, 2020 10:47 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: doot
Mar 4, 2020 10:48 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I love how people start talking about Dragon Quest
Mar 4, 2020 10:48 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: right at the moment when I’m doing my research on DS Owata
Mar 4, 2020 10:48 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: remember that shit?
Mar 4, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/black_shark_3_and_3_pro_debut_with_90hz_oleds_and_magnetic_charging-amp-41804.php
Mar 4, 2020 11:15 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, I need this phone http://store.blackshark.com/v/detail.html?skusn=K20030375049_4
Mar 4, 2020 11:19 AM - Skelletonike: Better start saving up.
Mar 4, 2020 11:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gATxM19.jpg
Mar 4, 2020 11:28 AM - Skelletonike: lmao
Mar 4, 2020 11:38 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: my phone is fine
Mar 4, 2020 11:39 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I don't see why you need a fridge of a phone to play something like Mario Kart Tour
Mar 4, 2020 11:41 AM - Skelletonike: I don't play Mario Kart Tour
Mar 4, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am currently biting the bullet and hand editing the ROM set for MAME... lol
Mar 4, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This should only take like 3 months lol
Mar 4, 2020 11:42 AM - Skelletonike: And well, I like the design and I'm about to replace my phone which is nearing 3 years old.
Mar 4, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Tiger Electronics hand held games pushed me over the edge....
Mar 4, 2020 11:43 AM - Skelletonike: If I'm to buy a new phone I want one that'll last another few years, and the Black Shark phones seem to have pretty good specs for the price, especially regarding the gpu and cpu
Mar 4, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone ever see those things in an arcade?
Mar 4, 2020 11:44 AM - Skelletonike: They existed in arcades?
Mar 4, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My point exactly since MAME is short for Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator...
Mar 4, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to jam that quarter real hard into the LCD screen...
Mar 4, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why they are adding shit like that, but I am rebelling now. They won't like it when I am done... lol Gonna turn like 65GB's of mixed trash into like 30GB's of anything worth while.
Mar 4, 2020 11:51 AM - Skelletonike: Never really associated them with anything like an arcade.
Mar 4, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The people in charge of the MAME project have completely lost their minds.
Mar 4, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Fruit Machines where bad enough but at least I could say "Yeah I guess gambling parlors are sort of arcades...."
Mar 4, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiger LCD stuff lol no not at all
Mar 4, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 4, 2020 1:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1Ic4lGk.jpg
Mar 4, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SOTN on phones hmmm Road Rash next please lol
Mar 4, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: more the other way around Psi arcades these days are mostly gambling machines
Mar 4, 2020 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the plot of so many animes Veho
Mar 4, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Mar 4, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100503/
Mar 4, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Nerd
Mar 4, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come on Robot Ninja's are cool lol
Mar 4, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: If they have a vagina built it
Mar 4, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 4, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saLl-IdZNvU
Mar 4, 2020 5:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lVRm9Wo.jpg
Mar 4, 2020 6:01 PM - subzero772: Hey, this is a shot in the dark and possibly an extremely noob question: Is it possible to get prod keys for Switch if you dont own a switch?
Mar 4, 2020 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Someone local is selling google glass for $500
Mar 4, 2020 6:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: The hells going on with discord?
Mar 4, 2020 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: google glass was like $2000 for the devkit right?
Mar 4, 2020 6:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if you can even use it for anything worthwhile though considering no one's supporting it anymore (and hardly o one ever did)
Mar 4, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They released a new version of Google Glass like last year actually, though it wasn't a consumer thing IIRC, is more for like workplace stuff apparently
Mar 4, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, the consumer thing is useless
Mar 4, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC it's like, only good for maps if you're walking and that's kinda it lol
Mar 4, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think people sell them on ebay for like $400 though
Mar 4, 2020 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could use hangouts- oh wait, that shut down didn't it
Mar 4, 2020 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember that was a big feature they were advertising
Mar 4, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Google-Glass-Explorer-Edition-Shale-Grey-Used-Excellent-Condition/124102763148?hash=item1ce519e28c:g:MPIAAOSwOCteW-Hl < Yeah, $330 for the thing lol
Mar 4, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hangouts is still alive actually, its death has been delayed until later this year lol
Mar 4, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah
Mar 4, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: google glass will be great once i can implant it in my eyeball
Mar 4, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: You can already do that.
Mar 4, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: Might chafe a little though.
Mar 4, 2020 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also want to actually be able to read what's on the screen and it not being completely blurry
Mar 4, 2020 9:24 PM - puss2puss: word of the day: Hungry
Mar 4, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: word of the day: sick
Mar 4, 2020 9:44 PM - puss2puss: nice! we could share a meal.. you barf and i eat!.. .. ..
Mar 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cleaning the MAME romset 
Mar 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am done with most of the Tiger Electronic stuff
Mar 4, 2020 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: eww you should ask jackass about that
Mar 4, 2020 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just had soup, feel a bit better now
Mar 4, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish MAME or one of the front ends had an option to "Delete broken" and other set cleaning stuff
Mar 5, 2020 12:13 AM - puss2puss: even though i made a joke about eating vomit..i gotta admit i am pretty sensible to these things..the smell can be enough to make me barf depending the situation. Last night a baby barfed something that looked like oatmeal and at first i just tought it was someone dropping a bowl of water or something, but then the smell arrived to my nose .. the smell felt hot..warm..was so disgusting
Mar 5, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/03/04/1839246/amazon-employee-at-seattle-headquarters-tests-positive-for-coronavirus
Mar 5, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/03/03/2148241/who-estimates-coronavirus-death-rate-at-34-percent----higher-than-earlier-estimates
Mar 5, 2020 2:58 AM - Captain_N: this is how the zombie apox starts...


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 6, 2020)

Mar 5, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html?fbclid=IwAR2Q6VyDKGejWNm1sb9OV2OuVNglj7XQeTr4AqOEAOARab2sQn6REkBdi7Q#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
Mar 5, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zgEePVP
Mar 5, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7IZvhbV
Mar 5, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MgRTIH2
Mar 5, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4DNer60
Mar 5, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ErKEgyf Hunger alert
Mar 5, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zKJkod7
Mar 5, 2020 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mg4CGzE
Mar 5, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sZwNXBj
Mar 5, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vA5gCbv
Mar 5, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LZpzFKR.jpg kenenthk you should go for this record lol
Mar 5, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwNBd-Qm1kk&feature=em-uploademail
Mar 5, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/skeleton-lake-of-roopkund-india
Mar 5, 2020 9:38 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the fuck happened here
Mar 5, 2020 9:38 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the ability to post images, when
Mar 5, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: Never. People abused it.
Mar 5, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Abusing privileges is my middle name! lol
Mar 5, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wRne5Fi
Mar 5, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: I don't have a middle name  
Mar 5, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FSZZoTx
Mar 5, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho we give you one now, you shall be "Friend"
Mar 5, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XWkiFKF LOL OK the sound makes this one funny
Mar 5, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rBeNYC8
Mar 5, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5vR7rfs I am going to hell I laughed too hard at this....
Mar 5, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OHVbW10 he died?
Mar 5, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/waffElb
Mar 5, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: Yup, ole Keith kicked it a few years ago.
Mar 5, 2020 10:25 AM - Veho: mfw there are two strains of coronavirus now:  https://i.imgur.com/GWH287d.jpg
Mar 5, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iC9vuDQ
Mar 5, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: A rare case of chemtrails being released at ground level.
Mar 5, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spray liberally to the effected area lol
Mar 5, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bNW7Ia0
Mar 5, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ByrDDIm
Mar 5, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oRL3kaq.jpg
Mar 5, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lXOL5xP.png
Mar 5, 2020 11:09 AM - Veho: Mmmm, gutter plates.
Mar 5, 2020 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious and loaded with minerals
Mar 5, 2020 11:12 AM - Veho: But seriously, can you imagine if the virus first appeared there?
Mar 5, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet it's also probiotic lol
Mar 5, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho it would probably have wiped them out
Mar 5, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rMtHuyM
Mar 5, 2020 11:30 AM - kenenthk: I told my boss I had corona virus
Mar 5, 2020 11:31 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: imagine making jokes about corona
Mar 5, 2020 11:31 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: this post was made by the government of china
Mar 5, 2020 11:34 AM - kenenthk: I am the cdc
Mar 5, 2020 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wdrb.com/news/egg-masses-larvae-found-in-shipment-of-xbox-controllers-in/article_0d82ea56-5db8-11ea-9e05-db4284de4715.html
Mar 5, 2020 11:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bGi0zQs.png
Mar 5, 2020 11:47 AM - Veho: 451: Unavailable due to legal reasons We recognize you are attempting to access this website from a country belonging to the European Economic Area (EEA) including the EU which enforces the General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) and therefore access cannot be granted at this time. For any issues, contact [email protected] or call 502-585-0811.
Mar 5, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: Sleazebags.
Mar 5, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/03/03/apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak-suggests-he-might-be-coronavirus-patient-zero/amp/
Mar 5, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was about a shipment of Xbox controllers filled with praying mantis eggs lol
Mar 5, 2020 11:53 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: to show you how mature my classmates are...
Mar 5, 2020 11:54 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: they go onto omegle and ask people to show their dick
Mar 5, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/03/03/treasure-hunters-find-spanish-coins-from-1715-shipwreck-on-florida-beach/amp/
Mar 5, 2020 12:31 PM - p1ngpong: ever seen those anime where the women have big huge penis nipples?
Mar 5, 2020 12:37 PM - Flame: no p1ng. but it seems you have. ;O;
Mar 5, 2020 1:01 PM - p1ngpong: ;O;
Mar 5, 2020 1:02 PM - p1ngpong: sometimes they have poop coming out of them
Mar 5, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J6iHCmp.jpg
Mar 5, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rg94tIX
Mar 5, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic.the.Hedgehog.2020.1080p.KORSUB.HDRip.x264.AAC2.0-STUTTERSHIT
Mar 5, 2020 1:37 PM - Flame: OOOOHH SHIT !
Mar 5, 2020 1:38 PM - Flame: thanks psionic
Mar 5, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No problem 
Mar 5, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't vouch for the quality but since it has subs it's probably like an R5
Mar 5, 2020 1:41 PM - Flame: what we do with out Russians and the Chinese
Mar 5, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We would have to wait so long  lol
Mar 5, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: The corona virus is making as many people sick as terrorists did on 9/11 therefore Corona will be celebrated as a government holiday
Mar 5, 2020 2:13 PM - Flame: da fuck did you smoke again ken...
Mar 5, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol wha
Mar 5, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Mar 5, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs9rZbm7wo8
Mar 5, 2020 2:27 PM - IndieDeveloper: yo
Mar 5, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 5, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo53zWs3EJg
Mar 5, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/health/n-h-man-who-ignored-advice-to-stay-home-before-he-tested-positive-for-coronavirus-prompts-self-quarantine-questions.amp
Mar 5, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think at this point quarantine is almost pointless
Mar 5, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/03/04/why-people-are-buying-so-much-toilet-paper-amid-coronavirus-outbreak/amp/
Mar 5, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Things about to get poopy
Mar 5, 2020 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: the shower is always an option
Mar 5, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use three seashells
Mar 5, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Mar 5, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 5, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://devblogs.microsoft.com/powershell/announcing-powershell-7-0/
Mar 5, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of shells lol
Mar 5, 2020 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/R7MjCek.jpg
Mar 5, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: The Boom-ba.
Mar 5, 2020 7:58 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: For the first time ever, I'm starting to hate the internet
Mar 5, 2020 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: why?
Mar 5, 2020 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: too much 4chan?
Mar 5, 2020 9:49 PM - DANTENDO: i think the date needs changing lol
Mar 6, 2020 1:28 AM - Ericthegreat: Ternary in powershell is cool
Mar 6, 2020 1:28 AM - Ericthegreat: Gotta love when you can make that 20 option ternary.
Mar 6, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrgaWW7Wo-8
Mar 6, 2020 2:43 AM - MicmasH_W: lets see whats' going on in here
Mar 6, 2020 3:24 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 6, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 7, 2020)

Mar 6, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn for next 6 weeks I could be making an extra 945 a week if I wanted....
Mar 6, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tempted for sure lol
Mar 6, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get me a 3080 Ti and a 4870
Mar 6, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tampabay.com/news/health/2020/03/03/third-coronavirus-case-found-in-florida-is-hillsborough-patients-sister/?outputType=amp
Mar 6, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/03/5-years-of-intel-cpus-and-chipsets-have-a-concerning-flaw-thats-unfixable/?amp=1
Mar 6, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wctv.tv/content/news/4th-presumptive-positive-case-of-COVID-19-coronavirus-reported-in-Florida-Gov-DeSantis-says-568522591.html
Mar 6, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/blue-bell-ice-cream-licker-gets-jail-time-for-viral-stunt-203613596.html
Mar 6, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/community/health/coronavirus/hundreds-of-nervous-passengers-set-sail-from-tampa-amidst-coronavirus-outbreak/
Mar 6, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They should bring back The Love Boat but with this Corona Virus it could add a survival horror aspect....
Mar 6, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Captain, we are being refused port entry and they are also refusing to give us medical supplies and that couple in the Elvis themed suit want you to marry them..."
Mar 6, 2020 6:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uwE8LcS.jpg
Mar 6, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/xedj2k5ujyk41.jpg
Mar 6, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Mar 6, 2020 6:32 AM - Veho: "dOEs tHiS coNsOLe MaKE PcS ObSoLEtE fOrEVer?" No.
Mar 6, 2020 6:33 AM - Veho: Fucking clickbait.
Mar 6, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/meme/n1QE8DV
Mar 6, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it happens every console generation
Mar 6, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes for a very short window consoles are slightly more powerful than 99% of PCs
Mar 6, 2020 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That lasts about 6-12 months then mid range PCs start to catch up lol
Mar 6, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/meme/hi3jnUf
Mar 6, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/meme/mkFdeVV
Mar 6, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rQOqhDB_d.jpg?maxwidth=520&shape=thumb&fidelity=high
Mar 6, 2020 7:17 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 6, 2020 7:22 AM - alivebacon: yo
Mar 6, 2020 7:22 AM - alivebacon: That little trick that lets you get retail EA games on Origin via support still works
Mar 6, 2020 7:23 AM - alivebacon: i tried it yesterday with simcity 4
Mar 6, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PDQfmXs_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 6, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xpb52lz_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Mar 6, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/meme/WINMRDb
Mar 6, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/A2V2M8Z.jpg
Mar 6, 2020 8:59 AM - th3joker: Hi?
Mar 6, 2020 9:25 AM - Veho: Hi.
Mar 6, 2020 9:25 AM - Veho: Sup?
Mar 6, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super thanks for asking!
Mar 6, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/03/05/asia/china-coronavirus-wildlife-consumption-ban-intl-hnk/index.html
Mar 6, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poon loo
Mar 6, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gizoogle.net/xfer.php?link=https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11085950/uk-coronavirus-news-cases-virus/&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiu6onwyoXoAhVHRBUIHXP0AAcQ0PADMAF6BAgGEAI&usg=AOvVaw3kjl5i0fLWmQLJq7W_Ebct
Mar 6, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if kenenthk gets his news this way lol
Mar 6, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/ewnGBokcD4
Mar 6, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: >get coronavirus from wild animals
Mar 6, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: >try to cure it by eating more wild animals
Mar 6, 2020 10:29 AM - DinohScene: the mouth is a graveyard for many animals
Mar 6, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: Gravy-yard.
Mar 6, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Many animal has died to feed my craving for meat lol
Mar 6, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If God didn't want us to eat them why did he make them out of meat.... Lol
Mar 6, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bangkokpost.com/world/1872339/chinese-city-of-shenzhen-to-ban-eating-cats-and-dogs
Mar 6, 2020 10:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kx87Oww.jpg
Mar 6, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 6, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that also works for disinfectant on meats
Mar 6, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 more hour then I get to get some sleep lol
Mar 6, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being at work posting memes is hard work 
Mar 6, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: Your sacrifice is appreciated.
Mar 6, 2020 11:11 AM - Veho: Will you get any bonuses now, with the pandemic panic?
Mar 6, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably in extra hours
Mar 6, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's very likely some of the guards will die and many will miss work
Mar 6, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect I already have it lol
Mar 6, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fever for like the past week and dry cough
Mar 6, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very mild symptoms in that 50% bracket lol
Mar 6, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes and goes weirdly
Mar 6, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife is coughing up weird green and brown stuff super I'll
Mar 6, 2020 11:36 AM - Veho: 
Mar 6, 2020 11:36 AM - Veho: Don't die, Psi.
Mar 6, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will be fine lol
Mar 6, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Die psi
Mar 6, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: I love you
Mar 6, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 6, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: I'm never going to Starbucks again
Mar 6, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What happened?
Mar 6, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too expensive?
Mar 6, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy used his special stir stick to mix your coffee?
Mar 6, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: I tried their cake pops 2 for $5 fucking dollars
Mar 6, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: And it tasted like shit
Mar 6, 2020 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: they wrote a funny name on his latte cup 
Mar 6, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: You have a little cup
Mar 6, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i am a male, i would be worried if i had D cups
Mar 6, 2020 2:49 PM - Veho: Are you sure they weren't cake _poops_?
Mar 6, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: Since they taste like shit.
Mar 6, 2020 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's how they get you
Mar 6, 2020 3:23 PM - Flame: May I have your attention, please?
Mar 6, 2020 3:23 PM - Flame: Will the real jdbye please stand up?
Mar 6, 2020 3:24 PM - Flame: I repeat, will the real jdbye please stand up?
Mar 6, 2020 3:24 PM - Flame: We're gonna have a problem here
Mar 6, 2020 3:25 PM - MajinCubyan: Y'all act like you never seen a Temper before
Mar 6, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 6, 2020 3:39 PM - Veho: So won't The Real Jdbye please stand up, and put one of those fingers on each hand up, and be proud to be out of your mind and out of control and one more time here we go
Mar 6, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hB71OKi
Mar 6, 2020 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Me telling you to stfu is me being polite
Mar 6, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/turbografx-16-mini-delayed-indefinitely.559498/ < RIP your dreams of owning a TG16 mini Psi ;O;
Mar 6, 2020 5:45 PM - Flame: RIP in Piss.
Mar 6, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Just get a Playstation Classic and run a TG16 emulator  ;O;
Mar 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ouykpiE.mp4
Mar 6, 2020 6:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just get veho a chicken wing for lunch 
Mar 6, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tySpM5j.jpg
Mar 6, 2020 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Smells like drugs
Mar 6, 2020 6:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, why you watching mickey mouse cartoons WITH NO COLOR! 
Mar 6, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Smelly drugs
Mar 6, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: Old skool.
Mar 6, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/business_greetings.png
Mar 6, 2020 6:47 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Okay.
Mar 6, 2020 6:47 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: What you are about to see may be disturbing to people.
Mar 6, 2020 6:48 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: The picture shown here is completely unedited. Viewer discretion is advised.
Mar 6, 2020 6:48 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://i.postimg.cc/G2kXBPCX/image.png
Mar 6, 2020 6:49 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: (no im not kidding, this is real life)
Mar 6, 2020 6:49 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://twitter.com/MicrosoftStore/status/1235970646255063042
Mar 6, 2020 7:07 PM - CORE: KISS ME FAT BOY!
Mar 6, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gCkoZvQ.jpg
Mar 6, 2020 8:22 PM - Stuartb6969: Hi can u help im trying to download roms and my pc is windows 10 pro was downloading when it was Windows 10 home but now im stuck can down load roms just stuff on Microsoft store
Mar 6, 2020 8:23 PM - Stuartb6969: Cant download *
Mar 6, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs/CIAs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs/CIAs."
Mar 6, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Read the rules.
Mar 6, 2020 8:26 PM - Stuartb6969: I didnt say that i asked if u have an idea on how to set my pc to download them i no its not gd but im emulating on it so to do that i need my pc to download first
Mar 6, 2020 8:27 PM - Stuartb6969: Its really a pc issue but as im trying to emulate it going to need all thw help to get pc to start downloading after fresh install
Mar 6, 2020 8:30 PM - Stuartb6969: Has anyone had this problem
Mar 6, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RRjsnDk
Mar 6, 2020 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't figure out how to download a file? 
Mar 6, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's no hope for you then
Mar 7, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It puts the downloads in the folder or it gets the virus again
Mar 7, 2020 2:39 AM - puss2puss: good friday tempers.
Mar 7, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work parking lot is strangely empty


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 8, 2020)

Mar 7, 2020 4:42 AM - puss2puss: better chance to find your collegue by heading to the Dunkin Donuts 
Mar 7, 2020 5:17 AM - puss2puss: Anyone who owns Titanfall on xbox360 and wanna help out on something, hed this way please! thanks! https://gbatemp.net/threads/titanfall-looking-for-testers.559546/#post-8968039
Mar 7, 2020 5:25 AM - kenenthk: DD doughnuts suck
Mar 7, 2020 5:45 AM - puss2puss: indeed   thus why polices always meet there.. its like, a community circle where they help eachgother doing what they do best: licking churros and kissing timbits..
Mar 7, 2020 5:49 AM - Veho: I feel that DD donuts should be the size of DD breasts, or else it's false advertising.
Mar 7, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Starbucks is the top in their gay relationships with DF
Mar 7, 2020 10:52 AM - 3DSgamerXXdarksasukeXXX: [COLOR=RED ]heyy where can i ask questions about old 3ds plugin?        [/COLOR]
Mar 7, 2020 10:59 AM - T-hug: The 3ds forum
Mar 7, 2020 10:59 AM - T-hug: Crazy I know
Mar 7, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: I wouldnt ho in there though
Mar 7, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: The3dsforum.com?
Mar 7, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My hospital has a Starbucks on the 1st floor lol used to have 2 but one closed 
Mar 7, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/3/6/21167782/intel-processor-flaw-root-of-trust-csme-security-vulnerability
Mar 7, 2020 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol right now this hospital has Ike 6 armed guards and probably 6 unarmed
Mar 7, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: Define "unarmed", and do cattle prods count as weapons?
Mar 7, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7cf2xpO
Mar 7, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think they are used as human shields lol
Mar 7, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jwx1ORt
Mar 7, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qac4Imz
Mar 7, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NthOymp
Mar 7, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Tq9fTVk
Mar 7, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2PgVMg4
Mar 7, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kQ587Pb
Mar 7, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iLPXQYD
Mar 7, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: I broke a tooth  
Mar 7, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: It's just a molar, and I don't eat moles, so I probably don't need it, but still.
Mar 7, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: Shitsux.
Mar 7, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IJGmYGH
Mar 7, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho go steal someones tooth!!!
Mar 7, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk has some he could do with out  lol
Mar 7, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VwyVHnK
Mar 7, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0sx8nm3
Mar 7, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I broke a molar back in high school. Didn't do anything about it for 2-3 years and eventually had to have it pulled
Mar 7, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could've gotten it fixed, but that would have cost a couple grand IIRC
Mar 7, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuuuck that, was like $200 to have it pulled lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thegamer.com/skyrim-elder-scrolls-race-zodiac-type/amp/
Mar 7, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn Tom
Mar 7, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember one of my wisdom teeth was growing in kinda sideways so I took a hammer and a flat head screw driver to it
Mar 7, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Managed to knock a hunk off that made it better for years ll
Mar 7, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting it pulled hurt so bad lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They numbed it up pretty good so it wasn't that bad lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly it hurt more being broken than when they pulled it
Mar 7, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they gave me like 2 weeks worth of Vicodin for the "pain" afterwards 
Mar 7, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I goofed when I had two wisdom teeth pulled the dentist gave me a script for Vicodin too....
Mar 7, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like man I'm tough I don't need it lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He told me to take one before the shots wore off I did not listen lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I took like 2 or 3 of them and then sold them off 
Mar 7, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 hours later I was begging my wife to go get it filled lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine most of my nerves in that tooth were dead anyways so that may be why it didn't feel so bad
Mar 7, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom you drug dealer you 
Mar 7, 2020 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Currency https://imgur.com/gallery/VwyVHnK
Mar 7, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need some of that lol
Mar 7, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/halo-master-chief-collections-new-update-is-huge-o/1100-6474511/
Mar 7, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh fixes
Mar 7, 2020 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Stfu before I fix u
Mar 7, 2020 4:09 PM - Veho: Rusk chips good.
Mar 7, 2020 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Trail mix good
Mar 7, 2020 7:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wTlEyDZ.jpg
Mar 7, 2020 9:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VwfKw22.jpg
Mar 7, 2020 11:37 PM - puss2puss: tom dildo.. did they have to brake it into pieces to remove it?.. i broke a molar too, about 3 years ago and i never went to check it.. the way its broken it makes a big hole and i dont think there would be enough grip to pull it in 1 piece..
Mar 7, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, they were able to pull it out in one
Mar 7, 2020 11:54 PM - puss2puss: ah.. i hope it will be the same for me when i'm ready to go...
Mar 7, 2020 11:57 PM - puss2puss: little reminder..anyone with titanfall on the 360..wanna help? head over this way: https://gbatemp.net/threads/titanfall-looking-for-testers.559546/
Mar 8, 2020 12:02 AM - puss2puss: ..it might also work on the xone, as lomg as its titanfall 1..
Mar 8, 2020 1:55 AM - sailr: Hello, everyone.
Mar 8, 2020 1:56 AM - sailr: Who knows how to play cs1.6 on 3ds?
Mar 8, 2020 1:57 AM - sailr: Is anyone here?
Mar 8, 2020 1:57 AM - sailr: *hey？？？*
Mar 8, 2020 1:58 AM - Flame: no.
Mar 8, 2020 1:59 AM - Flame: nobody is here.
Mar 8, 2020 2:00 AM - sailr: ok
Mar 8, 2020 2:06 AM - Flame: im joking
Mar 8, 2020 2:06 AM - Flame: you should ask in the forums
Mar 8, 2020 2:06 AM - Flame: where you likely to get answer
Mar 8, 2020 2:07 AM - sailr: THANK you
Mar 8, 2020 2:08 AM - sailr: love
Mar 8, 2020 2:08 AM - sailr: you
Mar 8, 2020 2:08 AM - sailr: （？）
Mar 8, 2020 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Whore
Mar 8, 2020 2:43 AM - sailr: I am trying to transplant cs1.6 to 3ds, waiting for me.
Mar 8, 2020 2:48 AM - sailr: I failed
Mar 8, 2020 3:01 AM - sailr: I did it!
Mar 8, 2020 3:01 AM - sailr: I did it!！！！！
Mar 8, 2020 3:01 AM - sailr: play cs1.6 in 3ds!
Mar 8, 2020 3:07 AM - sailr: no!
Mar 8, 2020 3:09 AM - sailr: 3ds死机了
Mar 8, 2020 3:09 AM - sailr: The 3ds crashed
Mar 8, 2020 3:14 AM - sailr: I got five broke strings on a broke guitar.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 9, 2020)

Mar 8, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop using your guitar as a skate board?
Mar 8, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJW67QN24SA
Mar 8, 2020 4:24 AM - Seriel: but i want to use my guitar as a skate board!
Mar 8, 2020 4:25 AM - Seriel: its the best skate board i have
Mar 8, 2020 4:26 AM - sailr: what>
Mar 8, 2020 4:26 AM - sailr: I want to eat hot pot.
Mar 8, 2020 4:27 AM - sailr: I haven't eaten for half a year.
Mar 8, 2020 4:27 AM - sailr: I miss hot pot
Mar 8, 2020 4:28 AM - sailr: are you here  Psionic Roshambo?
Mar 8, 2020 4:28 AM - sailr: My eyes!!!
Mar 8, 2020 4:28 AM - Seriel: no i killed him
Mar 8, 2020 4:28 AM - Seriel: sorry
Mar 8, 2020 4:29 AM - sailr: Mamamia
Mar 8, 2020 4:29 AM - Seriel: indeed
Mar 8, 2020 4:29 AM - Seriel: are you having a nice day? aside from craving hot pot
Mar 8, 2020 6:27 AM - sailr: yes
Mar 8, 2020 6:28 AM - sailr: I've been playing csgo
Mar 8, 2020 7:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mXBFSNt
Mar 8, 2020 7:10 AM - Veho: Just like in the animu.
Mar 8, 2020 7:14 AM - sailr: http://a1.qpic.cn/psc?/V11fmXrM0siQyX/AAqA*OLIGuMLp9aQ5B1ShG4gIUaRSDnyyr0NSxu*cXJJuBG8EEgzicCEN.RGYRIagJ1SzEQ2db2H3U4NxBvGcg!!/c&ek=1&kp=1&pt=0&bo=9wE6AQAAAAADJ88!&tl=1&vuin=1346712758&tm=1583650800&sce=60-2-2&rf=0-0
Mar 8, 2020 7:14 AM - sailr: Look at my business card
Mar 8, 2020 7:15 AM - sailr: Looks good
Mar 8, 2020 8:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: TIME SKIPPED 
Mar 8, 2020 8:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh wait, it's day light savings 
Mar 8, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: That's today   ???
Mar 8, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: (Not where I live though.)
Mar 8, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: (Here it starts on the last weekend in March.)
Mar 8, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is here in Florida I get to go home 1 hour early lol
Mar 8, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also on a way cool note in the past 5 hours I have seen 1 human lol
Mar 8, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one wants to go to the hospital lol
Mar 8, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2020/03/italy-poised-seal-north-coronavirus-live-updates-200307234942500.html
Mar 8, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I get quarantined at the hospital I wonder if I will get paid the whole time lol
Mar 8, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus free stuff.... "Oh that's a nice watch...." Lol kidding of course
Mar 8, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kJUHE95
Mar 8, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lQ527o3
Mar 8, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/video/u-s-economy-reels-from-coronavirus-outbreak/
Mar 8, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rich poeple hate this one trick.
Mar 8, 2020 9:40 AM - Flame: i do hate that trick
Mar 8, 2020 9:40 AM - Flame: >:|
Mar 8, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2020 10:28 AM - sailr: LOl
Mar 8, 2020 10:29 AM - sailr: http://m.qpic.cn/psc?/V11fmXrM0siQyX/cnQ2D7YjAZ5R6pY0fmc9jtn7yInPuNT7OEVY5Rxzwp2MHe64*scgALFAFmQJZNWIfuhGWCn2Av4swmwuLi7aJTeWQvfxjCKz*vcqBO9d95M!/b&bo=MQG3AAAAAAADF7U!&rf=viewer_4
Mar 8, 2020 10:29 AM - sailr: I modified my business card
Mar 8, 2020 10:33 AM - sailr: are you here Psionic Roshambo？
Mar 8, 2020 10:34 AM - sailr: Are you Chinese too?
Mar 8, 2020 10:35 AM - sailr: you profile photo
Mar 8, 2020 10:36 AM - Flame: his the Florida Man, which you hear on TV.
Mar 8, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my new avatar
Mar 8, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird new popups on mobile lol
Mar 8, 2020 10:55 AM - sailr: ok
Mar 8, 2020 10:58 AM - DinohScene: Guano man v2
Mar 8, 2020 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Shit
Mar 8, 2020 12:18 PM - AsPika2219: Happy 6th anniversary MH370 was missing somewhere...
Mar 8, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VcbOBtx
Mar 8, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/74YPdfx
Mar 8, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c7ROM0B
Mar 8, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gVAhCyg
Mar 8, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MRePoab
Mar 8, 2020 1:08 PM - Veho: That removed app tactic: modern problems require modern solutions.
Mar 8, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: That kid licking the handrail... *shudder*
Mar 8, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We are doomed
Mar 8, 2020 1:16 PM - Veho: Kids are little plague carriers.
Mar 8, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To think so too lolI
Mar 8, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so too even
Mar 8, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: On an unrelated note, I had a bucket of KFC for lunch today. Not bad.
Mar 8, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Extra Crispy?
Mar 8, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wish they had crispy duck...
Mar 8, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Eh, it was delivery ane by the time it got here it was extra soggy  :/
Mar 8, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bahhh at least the chicken is still good lol
Mar 8, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Mar 8, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The potato wedges put the honey sauce on them
Mar 8, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicacy
Mar 8, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: I love hiney mustard sauce.
Mar 8, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wendy's fries with the chocolate frosty kind of thing
Mar 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No no no Veho the honey sauce not the honey mustard (also good though)
Mar 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: Or did you mean actual honey?
Mar 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: Oooh.
Mar 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: That could work.
Mar 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes yes it's amazing
Mar 8, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure why it works like the salty seasonings and the fried potato and the honey just mind blowing lol
Mar 8, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Like honey glazed ham.
Mar 8, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Or maple syrup bacon.
Mar 8, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yes that's the closest thing nailed it lol
Mar 8, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: Sweet and salty.
Mar 8, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myrecipes.com/news/kfc-kentaco
Mar 8, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/travel/2020/03/07/airasia-offers-6-millions-promo-seats-amid-covid-19-outbreak.html
Mar 8, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Mar 8, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: So what's the status of recovered cases of coronavirus? Are those people comsidered healthy? Are they allowed to travel?
Mar 8, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh they are like leppers
Mar 8, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Dang.
Mar 8, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Because now is the perfect time to travel.
Mar 8, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disney is empty here
Mar 8, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Flights are cheap or even free, everything is discounted...
Mar 8, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: No crowds, no lines...
Mar 8, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No waiting for rides lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: The only thing to worry about is the coronavirus, and toilet paper shortages.
Mar 8, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I have a million dollar idea
Mar 8, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: And if you've already had it, there's nothing to worry about.
Mar 8, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anti Corona bombs you know the bug bombs like most bug spray? That but it's just alcohol
Mar 8, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: Share it.
Mar 8, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9.95 or 3 for 40 sollars
Mar 8, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dollars lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: I had a brilliant idea to use the virus scare to sell electric scooters.
Mar 8, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: "Avoid public transportation."
Mar 8, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: "Get a scooter."
Mar 8, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Body condoms lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a scooter or get an infected footer!
Mar 8, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cooter
Mar 8, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EWQIBbs.jpg
Mar 8, 2020 2:06 PM - Veho: "This offer is hotter than a COVID9 patient!"
Mar 8, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vodka filled vape to fight Corona virus
Mar 8, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could help maybe?
Mar 8, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just cured Corona 
Mar 8, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny get Corona and test my theory lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: You know those moisturizing gloves soaked in lotion? Yhat, but soaked in alcohol.
Mar 8, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just pour like 20 gallons of vodka in a tub soak in the healing lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I have no been drinking!!!
Mar 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny is probably immune lol
Mar 8, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In Soviet Russia Corona catches you?
Mar 8, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: Not with the amount of vodka they drink.
Mar 8, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: India has reported only 40 cases of coronavirus so far. I am skeptical.
Mar 8, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: How many cases from vaping?
Mar 8, 2020 4:27 PM - Louis130704YT: Hey
Mar 8, 2020 4:28 PM - Louis130704YT: my bannerbomb3.bin (FOOD43D5.bin) Crashes my system but no pink screen
Mar 8, 2020 4:28 PM - Louis130704YT: v a p i n g
Mar 8, 2020 6:48 PM - Megadriver94: A E S T H E T I C
Mar 8, 2020 6:48 PM - Megadriver94: M A C P L U S
Mar 8, 2020 9:02 PM - Chary: P o t a t o
Mar 8, 2020 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: O r a n g e
Mar 8, 2020 9:35 PM - Chary: J a l a p e ñ o
Mar 8, 2020 9:47 PM - Meti: hi all
Mar 8, 2020 9:47 PM - Meti: can someone help me please
Mar 8, 2020 9:48 PM - Meti: i have been trying to get unbaned in my ps3 ive watched like 20 vidoes none of them work any help??
Mar 8, 2020 9:49 PM - Meti: any help it would be appriciated
Mar 8, 2020 9:50 PM - Meti: dead chat lmaoooo
Mar 8, 2020 9:50 PM - Meti: 
Mar 8, 2020 9:50 PM - Meti: 
Mar 8, 2020 9:50 PM - Meti: [COLOR=][/COLOR] wdwfa
Mar 8, 2020 10:12 PM - Chary: Make a thread for it lol
Mar 8, 2020 11:25 PM - puss2puss: the chat is not dead, but as Chary said, make a thread and you should receive help fast.
Mar 8, 2020 11:53 PM - puss2puss: last reminder..want to play titanfall and destiny online with your jtag/rgh? help me out, i need testers https://gbatemp.net/threads/titanfall-looking-for-testers.559546/
Mar 9, 2020 12:17 AM - kenenthk: I killed chat
Mar 9, 2020 12:54 AM - Ryccardo: Sonic has passed: gas
Mar 9, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/asia/live-news/coronavirus-outbreak-03-08-20-intl-hnk/index.html
Mar 9, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://earther.gizmodo.com/the-coronavirus-outbreak-has-airlines-running-empty-gho-1842197367/amp
Mar 9, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that seems dumb lol
Mar 9, 2020 2:24 AM - kenenthk: You seem dumb
Mar 9, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/community/health/coronavirus/officials-confirm-another-positive-case-of-coronavirus-in-south-florida/amp/
Mar 9, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Move to Florida Kenny


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 10, 2020)

Mar 9, 2020 6:51 AM - sailr: https://voice.baidu.com/act/newpneumonia/newpneumonia/?from=osari_pc_3
Mar 9, 2020 6:51 AM - sailr: Go to Tibet!
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/08/oil-plummets-30percent-as-opec-deal-failure-sparks-price-war-fears.html
Mar 9, 2020 7:49 AM - mooglux: That's a very promising project! You should add screenshots and links to the website
Mar 9, 2020 8:25 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/O3UYvX6
Mar 9, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A Ha, finally found it https://imgur.com/gallery/4FwNdCk
Mar 9, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jXpSUZt
Mar 9, 2020 8:41 AM - Veho: Taaaaake meeeeep ooooon (take on meep)
Mar 9, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QPmhmSI
Mar 9, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/brkq1Ha
Mar 9, 2020 9:06 AM - Veho: Annoying, evil and harmless. I like it.
Mar 9, 2020 9:06 AM - Veho: Like strapping a harmonica to the air intake.
Mar 9, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IMrUlK1.jpg
Mar 9, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if you combined them and some other things you could have a car band
Mar 9, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rocks in the hub caps lol
Mar 9, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whistle tips
Mar 9, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JZD-ADArwXo
Mar 9, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: There are some roads with embossed markings that pkay a tune when you drive over them.
Mar 9, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: The vibrations of the wheels on the markings play the tune, that is.
Mar 9, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GL7Bx5P
Mar 9, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: "Nope, fuck nope."
Mar 9, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/09/world/coronavirus-news.amp.html
Mar 9, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the flashlight toss lo
Mar 9, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to program my wife's phone to replace flashlight with Fleshlight lol
Mar 9, 2020 11:41 AM - kenenthk: Lost control of my car last night couldnt see cause of the rain 
Mar 9, 2020 12:24 PM - Veho: ken you irresponsible fuck, you could have killed someone.
Mar 9, 2020 12:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EPdmvdu.jpg
Mar 9, 2020 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Sure just stand right here for a few minutes
Mar 9, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: You would just skid and hit someone else.
Mar 9, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: I almost ran into a damn electric pole
Mar 9, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9DQQ5Qc
Mar 9, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k7MZ31Y
Mar 9, 2020 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully I skid into psis face
Mar 9, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cRV3eOx.jpg
Mar 9, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b4wDDpt
Mar 9, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Skeet in psis face
Mar 9, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: They didn't bite the head off an aligator, they bit off everything else.
Mar 9, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: I dislike psi
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: Hi man
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: succ
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: your
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: ape
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: *BLEEP*
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: vape
Mar 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Louis130704YT: right now
Mar 9, 2020 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Drugs are bad
Mar 9, 2020 3:30 PM - Chary: wow
Mar 9, 2020 3:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I would spell "wow" backwards... but it's still the same word. 
Mar 9, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Double drugs
Mar 9, 2020 4:05 PM - 12_year_old_homebrewer: trying to get box covers in wiiflow is a nightmare
Mar 9, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe find a torrent with them somewhere? I don't know if that exists but it sounds like it should?
Mar 9, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/03/09/people-fighting-over-rotten-food-on-coronavirus-stricken-grand-princess-cruise-passenger/amp/
Mar 9, 2020 4:29 PM - Chary: i recall it being kinda simple for usbloader gx way back in the day
Mar 9, 2020 4:30 PM - Chary: not sure how different wiiflow is
Mar 9, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just set up WiFi and let it do it's thing
Mar 9, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think some might be missing these days
Mar 9, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HOBQ7HifLE
Mar 9, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wtcUUiS
Mar 9, 2020 5:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MONDAY! 
Mar 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aVyJhpO.png
Mar 9, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VP1Xxqn.png
Mar 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I forgot Dante's Inferno was like...a half decent game lol
Mar 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly fully playable on RPCS3 now, figured I'd boot it up
Mar 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, such good combat lol
Mar 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And titties
Mar 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Always a plus
Mar 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QPmhmSI
Mar 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom yeah it's pretty good
Mar 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually own it 
Mar 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminded me a ton of God of Wat
Mar 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: War lol
Mar 9, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, it's definitely a God of War "clone", so to speak lol
Mar 9, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Heavily inspired" etc etc lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it runs well in RPCS3 now?
Mar 9, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird emulator in some respects.... like some games are better than PS3 and run beyond flawless but some games... lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really like it though
Mar 9, 2020 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, supposed to be full speed now
Mar 9, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKAT6mR56Xc
Mar 9, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hitting 60fps no problem with my 3600, so that's nice lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K 60 I have those things!!!
Mar 9, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might give it a whirl I did enjoy that game almost more than God of war
Mar 9, 2020 6:19 PM - Flame: 4K? ppfff
Mar 9, 2020 6:19 PM - Flame: 8K is where is at now
Mar 9, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that 50% increase in floating point performance will aid emulation stuff and make AMD dominant in that realm...
Mar 9, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame 8K I'm not sure my eyes could detect a difference between 4K and 8K
Mar 9, 2020 6:21 PM - Flame: people said that about HD and 4K ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm old I could barely see that 4K was better than 1080P lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:22 PM - Flame: stop lying Psio you are so old... can you even see
Mar 9, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean yeah 4K looks better but I'm pretty sure it's "good enough" lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:23 PM - Flame: wait you you see over 9000K
Mar 9, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now HDR I'm all over that lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame I think the Apple IIe in high res mode was like 200X240 or something lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah HDR is nice
Mar 9, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd say that's a more important upgrade to look for than just 4k
Mar 9, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Mar 9, 2020 6:29 PM - Flame: samsung G20 ultra 52GB is £89 a month
Mar 9, 2020 6:29 PM - Flame: bargain
Mar 9, 2020 6:29 PM - Flame: 
Mar 9, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want that S20 lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad got the S20 Ultra a few days ago
Mar 9, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 1400 or some crazy shit
Mar 9, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly I'm getting it, too, whenever the guy my dad gets super cheap shit off of comes back from holiday lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it does like full speed GC emulation lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to him, he can get me a trade in for my shitty Galaxy S8 for a $600 credit towards an S20 Ultra 
Mar 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then he'll give us a small discount as well, to make it slightly cheaper a month lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom he isn't on holiday in like Italy is he? Lol or on a cruise
Mar 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be my luck lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:32 PM - Flame: Tom you lucky fucking bastard. 
Mar 9, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea when I'll get it, though lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe another couple weeks or so lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:33 PM - Flame: hopefully when G30 is released
Mar 9, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad pays like $50 a month for his S20 ultra right now lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:33 PM - Flame: G30*
Mar 9, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one guy did a emulation test on the S20 and only PS2 was unplayable
Mar 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly due to the emulator I suspect
Mar 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Flame: thats because PS2 emu is shit on android
Mar 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is 
Mar 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Flame: 16GB ram
Mar 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't emulate PS2 on Android anyways seeing how DamonPS2 devs "stole" PCSX2 code lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Flame: madness
Mar 9, 2020 6:36 PM - Flame: but will it run crysis tho?
Mar 9, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The camera is 108 mega pixels lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: thats 108 mega pixels of nice titties
Mar 9, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: and zoom is like one billion times
Mar 9, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: you can see the atoms
Mar 9, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 100x zoom thing is fucking neato lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zoom in on those sexy ducts lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad was showing me some pictures he took of shit with it lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:38 PM - Flame: did he take a pic of a potato
Mar 9, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could get one of those and travel back in time to show my friends in the 80s lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Flame: we all know you show them memes psionic
Mar 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I like the fat ass camera lenses on the back, but eh
Mar 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Flame: and they will be like wtf is a meme
Mar 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be hard to explain lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have all this power and you use it too look at cats?
Mar 9, 2020 6:40 PM - Flame: Chinese cats in your case
Mar 9, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The world's knowledge at your finger tips and you watch videos about games we have now? Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Retro games wasn't a thing back then....
Mar 9, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Computer time was measured in minutes on green screen monitors lol costing thousands of dollars
Mar 9, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I'd probably say the Odyssey would be a "Retro console" in the 80s lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one it was considered trash and given away or thrown away lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pong lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did so much collecting back then lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Coleco Tellstar or whatever it was called lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:46 PM - Flame: Odyssey and pong were trash.... now they gold mine
Mar 9, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah if I had known someone with one back then I'd have had one lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no, they're still trash ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame my Odysee 2 collection is pretty sweet UFO game and Crypto was awesome
Mar 9, 2020 6:47 PM - Flame: dude. i thought my mega drive was trash with my 20 plus games 
Mar 9, 2020 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're a disgrace ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ti 99/4A with most everything made for it lol I can proudly say I own the first 16 bit computer 
Mar 9, 2020 6:49 PM - Flame: at tom i am
Mar 9, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always see those on goodwill and think about picking one up for cheapo
Mar 9, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But ehhhh lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:49 PM - Flame: i did get a mega drive since and few games since too
Mar 9, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Genesis sucks get a super Nintendo  lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you can get all the shit for it's cool
Mar 9, 2020 6:50 PM - Flame: i have a snes mini, wii, wii u and Switch....
Mar 9, 2020 6:50 PM - Flame: i can play snes games
Mar 9, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PEB with a hard drive will cost a fortune though 
Mar 9, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the hard drive I have in mine is a whopping 5MBs lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, SNES mini
Mar 9, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a scrub
Mar 9, 2020 6:52 PM - Flame: i do plan to get a Super NT too
Mar 9, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got almost everything now
Mar 9, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a SNES mini for my wife hacked it with a custom games list and she never used it 
Mar 9, 2020 6:53 PM - Flame: why for your wife?
Mar 9, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NES, SNES, N64, GC, Wii, Wii Useless, Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast, GameGear, PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4, Xbox, Xbox 360, Xboner ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TG16 mini I will get one!!!!
Mar 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need a Master System and the Genesis addons
Mar 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Flame: but Tom do you have a sega nomad
Mar 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And an OG Gameboy
Mar 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will sodomize a midget every hour until it's release Konami!!!!
Mar 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's about all I want I think
Mar 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and I guess the rest of the Atari consoles lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5200 and 7800 lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Flame: sega nomad?
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Flame: Hello!
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want one of those disk machines with the Genesis pack and the TG pack....
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Laser disk
Mar 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not made of money Flame ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $200 for a portable genesis is a bad deal ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5200 is a fools quest Tom don't do it 
Mar 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own one and shit the only reason I have a working controller is I Frankenstein like 6 non working ones
Mar 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like I'm gonna play it or anything lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll sit on a shelf
Mar 9, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure it's a reinforced shelf lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:57 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The nerd episode about it was correct it's a beast
Mar 9, 2020 6:58 PM - Flame: tom you missed something
Mar 9, 2020 6:58 PM - Flame: PS classic?
Mar 9, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO with that $10 piece of shit ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7800 is pure Bliss of a machine the library sucks on it though 
Mar 9, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But with mods the 7800 is the best 2600
Mar 9, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkfbg-sHwDo < Buy me that when you win the lottery pls Psi ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won a big lotto I'd send a few out lol maybe a contest here for one too lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:04 PM - Flame: if i win the lottery. we (as in us three) spend in las vegas on blackjack and hookers
Mar 9, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably all of those are on sale right now lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I watched that video lol I like the PC it hate that case lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad the new Xbox and PS5 are going to make it obsolete lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/3ElSqpUPI4
Mar 9, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/ffvntx/its_not_much_but_its_mine/
Mar 9, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad the new Xbox and PS5 are going to make it obsolete lol < Lol
Mar 9, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soon as Ampere drops, the PS5 and Sexbox are gonna be shit tier ;O;
Mar 9, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad Nvidia didn't fully cancel GTC this year lol
Mar 9, 2020 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5nxn4xGcgI 
Mar 9, 2020 10:37 PM - Meti: hi
Mar 9, 2020 10:37 PM - Meti: is there anyone here
Mar 9, 2020 10:37 PM - Meti: dead chat
Mar 10, 2020 1:51 AM - puss2puss: hi Meti, need help for anything?
Mar 10, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000717900880.html?aff_platform=link-c-tool
Mar 10, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51OMXTElStM


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 11, 2020)

Mar 10, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/28u30Hj
Mar 10, 2020 5:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yVOrnor.jpg
Mar 10, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9RagYxl
Mar 10, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vESutmc
Mar 10, 2020 7:21 AM - Veho: "Long live the king!"
Mar 10, 2020 7:21 AM - Veho: "Scar, brother, nooooo!"
Mar 10, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WFvMzep
Mar 10, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LOLkju7
Mar 10, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: https://www.ccn.com/the-playstation-5-is-about-to-milk-you-for-every-last-penny/
Mar 10, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So PC but with less control and less features lol
Mar 10, 2020 8:40 AM - Veho: I love how they're being completely mind-blown by what is now an industry standard.
Mar 10, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: "More than one version of a console, with different specs at different price ranges?!? WHAT IS THIS I CAN'T EVEN!!?!?!ONE"
Mar 10, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 10, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: "How will an average gamer be able to afford all of them?"
Mar 10, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: Um...
Mar 10, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to be like that South Park episode "Simpsons did it" but with PC lol
Mar 10, 2020 8:45 AM - sailr: *Then am I a happy fly, 我将是个快乐蝇 If I live, or if I die. 不论我是生是死*
Mar 10, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 10, 2020 8:46 AM - sailr: Cosmo Sheldrake the song （the fly）is so gooood
Mar 10, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: We will have different tiers, and new, slightly updated versions every year, but games will be compatible over the entire generation, just with more or less FPS and raytracing.
Mar 10, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: That has kinda been the shape of things to come for years now.
Mar 10, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: Just like mobile phones.
Mar 10, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Consoles where the last holdouts
Mar 10, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PC'
Mar 10, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phones
Mar 10, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TV's
Mar 10, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: It's not like the current gen doesn't have a few versions.
Mar 10, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: Since the launch version.
Mar 10, 2020 8:53 AM - Veho: 4K and all that jazz.
Mar 10, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Mm9umaD
Mar 10, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: Morons on both sides, yaaay!
Mar 10, 2020 9:05 AM - sailr: I want buy one ique 3dsxl
Mar 10, 2020 9:05 AM - sailr: but need 20000RMB
Mar 10, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy the cover on aliexpress lol
Mar 10, 2020 9:06 AM - sailr: 20000rmb you can buy 20 new3ds
Mar 10, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are like 12 bucks on aliexpress or something
Mar 10, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The cover that is
Mar 10, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I got my New Nintendo 3DSXL's for like 60 bucks each on a used web page
Mar 10, 2020 9:08 AM - sailr: https://ss1.bdstatic.com/70cFvXSh_Q1YnxGkpoWK1HF6hhy/it/u=1547005691,4039874580&fm=26&gp=0.jpg
Mar 10, 2020 9:08 AM - sailr: is this
Mar 10, 2020 9:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KtwiCYZ.jpg
Mar 10, 2020 9:08 AM - sailr: in 2014 only 1300RMB
Mar 10, 2020 9:09 AM - sailr: It is out of print.
Mar 10, 2020 9:10 AM - sailr: but ique 3ds can play same Japan, USA, Hong Kong Games
Mar 10, 2020 9:11 AM - sailr: Who wants to have a try?
Mar 10, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JRS2c69
Mar 10, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol any 3DS can play all those regions if you hack it 
Mar 10, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8LUVV6O
Mar 10, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2cjmjT5.jpg
Mar 10, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: Look at this coffee.
Mar 10, 2020 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: I return from a Kiel cruise
Mar 10, 2020 11:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: I brought some Corona
Mar 10, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: They didn't have Bud?
Mar 10, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MAME is such a pain lol
Mar 10, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30,000 games but like 2,000 you would want to play lol
Mar 10, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyfTPG-dwOE
Mar 10, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6NsM-cjeQnw?t=1035
Mar 10, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Real rays lol
Mar 10, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Removing like 1,000 majong games right now lol
Mar 10, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xsVarCMS5js?t=679
Mar 10, 2020 1:06 PM - kenenthk: My cars at firestone scummy sleezeballs
Mar 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Get some decent tires you fuck, and stop hydroplaning.
Mar 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SiWKPCM.jpg
Mar 10, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: No
Mar 10, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: Fuck you ken  
Mar 10, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: No
Mar 10, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny likes to let things slide lol
Mar 10, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leaving skid marks in more than just his undies
Mar 10, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I leave them in your daughters undies
Mar 10, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why are you wearing his daughters undies?
Mar 10, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Help Veho Corona is on the news here they predicting it will make everyone like kenenthk lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am only watching the financial stuff for it now.... Oil is about to get super cheap lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom in a few weeks when I get it done you interested in a custom MAME? Lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be fairly small like hmm thinking like 12GBs not sure only working games no fruit machines making or tiger LCDs lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gas is super fucking cheap now, $1.89 near me
Mar 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's plummeting like a rock
Mar 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's nice, I guess lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might drop Bellow 20 dollars a barrel
Mar 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that's less Coronavirus and more the middle east slashing prices to fuck with Russia lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also consumption is down over 3 million barrels a day and likely to drop further
Mar 10, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm cheap gas isn't doing me any good since I don't want to go anywhere lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:20 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Honestly, people in Italy are now in the worst condition possible
Mar 10, 2020 3:21 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I just got sent in a clip of an Italian person who sees a Corona PSA every fucking 10 minutes on the TV
Mar 10, 2020 3:21 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: with the music on the background, it looks like you ended up in a horrible horror movie
Mar 10, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Live Action Plague Inc game lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine all kinds of sales are going to be in the dumps right now, movie ticket sales. Vacations, just going to the store.
Mar 10, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: uughhh how many Mahjong games are there....
Mar 10, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deleted so many lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Fucking $500 in repairs
Mar 10, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had the infinity gauntlet I wouldn't kill half the population of the universe I would delete all these bad games in every form lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh cool only a couple hundred more to go lol
Mar 10, 2020 3:34 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Ehh, with the creepy PSA, it's more like a modernized version of Local 58, but with corona instead of the moon from Majora's Mask coming down to earth
Mar 10, 2020 3:42 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: if you haven't watched it yet, please do https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCuoMasRkMhlj1VNVAOJdw5w
Mar 10, 2020 3:43 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and watch it in the right order, or else you'll click off after the 3rd video
Mar 10, 2020 4:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/sF5g9If
Mar 10, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm, ass splinters
Mar 10, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: Isn't that the rat from TMNT?
Mar 10, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: No, that was Masster Splinter.
Mar 10, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: Easy mistake to make.
Mar 10, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, that new Grudge movie is fucking shit lol
Mar 10, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Torrent out today, and whew 45 minutes in and I'm still bored as all fuck
Mar 10, 2020 4:31 PM - Flame: tom you gonna buy the analogue pocket?
Mar 10, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck no
Mar 10, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 10, 2020 4:33 PM - Flame: why "fuck no"
Mar 10, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would I pay $200 when I could spend half that on a GBA with a 101 screen and a flash cart?
Mar 10, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 10, 2020 4:38 PM - Flame: but its like sex on the beach good tho
Mar 10, 2020 4:38 PM - Flame: Game Gear, Neo Geo Pocket Color, Atari Lynx support too
Mar 10, 2020 4:38 PM - Flame: 1600×1440 resolution. 615ppi
Mar 10, 2020 4:39 PM - Flame: microSD
Mar 10, 2020 4:39 PM - Flame: Rechargeable battery
Mar 10, 2020 4:39 PM - Flame: Analogue Dock
Mar 10, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why the fuck do you need a 1440p screen for GB/C/A games? Lol
Mar 10, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm fine with my 240x160 GBA kthx ;O;
Mar 10, 2020 4:40 PM - Flame: why do you need to game in the 1st place
Mar 10, 2020 4:40 PM - Flame: i know you tom
Mar 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: you will buy it before everyone else
Mar 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck no 
Mar 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: its in your blood
Mar 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like original consoles
Mar 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never bought a single "re-release" BS
Mar 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDMI is nice I guess, but that's what my free emulators are for
Mar 10, 2020 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom what about the analogue fpga consoles
Mar 10, 2020 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Why the fuck do you need a 1440p screen for GB/C/A games? Lol <- bit of a weird resolution that doesn't integer scale to common resolutions used today so the higher resolution the screen the less noticeable those scaling artifacts will be if you want your games fullscreen
Mar 10, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the technical achievement of the Analogue consoles, but I don't care for them personally
Mar 10, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have the originals, spending $200 for basically HDMI and some scaling options is not something I would do
Mar 10, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, for a device that only does one thing
Mar 10, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a proper upscaler, yeah maybe if I had the money to throw away/didn't have a CRT
Mar 10, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But paying $200 for a retro console, ehhhh
Mar 10, 2020 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Boooooooooooooooooob
Mar 10, 2020 6:42 PM - Flame: Tom you getting old.
Mar 10, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Making a roast with onions and carrots and potatoes I hate this point... It smells awesome but it's not ready yet lol
Mar 10, 2020 7:18 PM - Flame: i too made roast today.
Mar 10, 2020 7:19 PM - Flame: great fat bastards think alike
Mar 10, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 10, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do some beef broth on it and then just now I added some powdered beef gravy mix, thickens the broth and makes it amazing  lol
Mar 10, 2020 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Its Mar10 day
Mar 10, 2020 8:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's mario day
Mar 10, 2020 8:08 PM - Flame: no
Mar 10, 2020 8:08 PM - Flame: its march 10th
Mar 10, 2020 8:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: gonna get pp up
Mar 10, 2020 8:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: gonna get myself a phanteks p400a and finally have a build in which i can use RGB LEDs and set everything to pink
Mar 10, 2020 9:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties, yo, panties
Mar 10, 2020 9:12 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Panties?
Mar 10, 2020 9:12 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: y
Mar 10, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: o Panties Panties wherefore art thou Panties
Mar 10, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8AH3eCVo1hg
Mar 10, 2020 9:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties are the most important meal of the day
Mar 10, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish we had the panties vending machines here is the US lol
Mar 10, 2020 10:45 PM - puss2puss: its been a week since i came back from the hospital and still feel like shit.. anyway..hell0 jellows. hows all dong?
Mar 10, 2020 10:45 PM - puss2puss: *doing
Mar 10, 2020 10:47 PM - shlong: hello
Mar 10, 2020 10:49 PM - shlong: oh weird, there's shoutbox threads now
Mar 11, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/XrKsMM3.gif 
Mar 11, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/p/N82E16819113103?Item=N82E16819113103
Mar 11, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic trying to keep the baby safe from Corona 
Mar 11, 2020 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Booooooooob
Mar 11, 2020 3:20 AM - puss2puss: Wise men say, 'Forgiveness is divine, but never pay full price for...
Mar 11, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: auto insurance?
Mar 11, 2020 3:48 AM - puss2puss: i was expecting Ken to say ''..used wore?''    ..the quotes is from TMNT2, ...never pay full price for late pizza''
Mar 11, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eb48yOd
Mar 11, 2020 3:55 AM - puss2puss: well..mights aswell wrap the earth completly in a buble, to avoid letting the virus go into space! humans are so over-rated anyway.. ..
Mar 11, 2020 3:55 AM - puss2puss: ..let us all rest in peace!..
Mar 11, 2020 4:00 AM - puss2puss: the only bad effect Corona virus has on me, is the impatience for a gooood cold Corona in summertime..its hard to not want a cold beer when all we keep hearing is corona there..corana here..corona everywhere!,.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 12, 2020)

Mar 11, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1jQ3rz8
Mar 11, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0eJyvQx
Mar 11, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qSHgGr1
Mar 11, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y4Q9XwL
Mar 11, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W2wj5Sm
Mar 11, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OrrvbLr
Mar 11, 2020 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yoKB23j.jpg Corona virus prediction? lol
Mar 11, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1gsxlJU
Mar 11, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yEbJBkw
Mar 11, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HIG12L8 ok I laughed not gonna lie... lol
Mar 11, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XqPNTiZ
Mar 11, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nMbsiqJ
Mar 11, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CAKT1Nn
Mar 11, 2020 8:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you filling the shoutbox with imgur links 
Mar 11, 2020 8:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sometimes I forget I can chat here
Mar 11, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: No chatting in the imgurbox please  
Mar 11, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wzM7agm.jpg
Mar 11, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 11, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3WxSqI1
Mar 11, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sF5g9If
Mar 11, 2020 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Mar 11, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: Gubmint funded.
Mar 11, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 11, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like everyone who applies for any sort of benefits should have to sit in a class about this...
Mar 11, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not social security those people have paid in their whole lives, pretty sure they understand it lol
Mar 11, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X1qWON7 found a job for kenny lol
Mar 11, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: My cars sounding better at least
Mar 11, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sZR0oZe This is what makes it so bad
Mar 11, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New stereo kenenthk?
Mar 11, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HC2SOcC.mp4
Mar 11, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It burns when I pee? lol
Mar 11, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: But cAnceLliNg E3 iS pAnicKinG
Mar 11, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jfNoKu8.jpg
Mar 11, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hlL6R4K.mp4
Mar 11, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l5f4RO3
Mar 11, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just noticed a snake swimming in the water like 3/4ths of the way through that gif lol
Mar 11, 2020 2:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ubz8cVY.jpg
Mar 11, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: we require more vespian gas!
Mar 11, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spawn more overlords!
Mar 11, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vP1ljyb.jpg
Mar 11, 2020 2:17 PM - Veho: Alcohol needs to be 60% or more to kill the coronavirus. Despite best efforts, I doubt they would be able to maintain that blood alcohol level... for long.
Mar 11, 2020 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Mar 11, 2020 2:17 PM - Veho: And then they get the virus _and_ a massive hangover.
Mar 11, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: I need a hangover to deal with our new store director
Mar 11, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: Why?
Mar 11, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk did you see I found a way for you to make 7 grand
Mar 11, 2020 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Cool the grudge 2020 is out on the freewebz
Mar 11, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don'
Mar 11, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: t bother
Mar 11, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fucking garbage
Mar 11, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: What 2020 movie isnt
Mar 11, 2020 3:42 PM - kenenthk: The blond isnt even that hot init
Mar 11, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The porn version is better The Grudge Fuck.... Lol
Mar 11, 2020 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jfNoKu8.jpg
Mar 11, 2020 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: the more you look, the better it gets
Mar 11, 2020 4:33 PM - Flame: the end is nigh people
Mar 11, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame It is not the end, but a fresh start for those who make it.
Mar 11, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: I mean so is a nuclear war.
Mar 11, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuVxCwNdWhg
Mar 11, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WuVxCwNdWhg?t=35
Mar 11, 2020 6:46 PM - shlong: the nigh is end
Mar 11, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Ure a dick
Mar 11, 2020 6:49 PM - shlong: unfortunately
Mar 11, 2020 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I saw green, and thought a mod was here 
Mar 11, 2020 6:52 PM - shlong: mods aren't real
Mar 11, 2020 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Uremum saw green and bought a mod
Mar 11, 2020 8:18 PM - shlong: 
Mar 11, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: shlong!
Mar 11, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: Very long time no see!
Mar 11, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: How have you been?
Mar 11, 2020 8:26 PM - shlong: hey buddy, been okay. felt a wave of nostalgia the other day, and got hit even harder when i saw so many peolpe i knew still active
Mar 11, 2020 8:26 PM - shlong: how's life been treating you?
Mar 11, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Pretty well. Bit busy. I have two kids now, I have to at least pretend to be a responsible adult  
Mar 11, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: You?
Mar 11, 2020 8:33 PM - shlong: dang, that's pretty huge o:
Mar 11, 2020 8:34 PM - shlong: same as ever, just trying to get by
Mar 11, 2020 8:35 PM - shlong: helped my dad and his housemate move their stuff the other day, so instead of kids, i've not got an extra 4 cats
Mar 11, 2020 8:38 PM - kristianity77: hbgshop down for anyone else?  on switch, stuck at loading screen
Mar 11, 2020 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Veho is happy to see shlong
Mar 11, 2020 8:42 PM - Veho: Always.
Mar 11, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: I'm off to bed. Long day behind me, long day ahead. I hope to see you around, shlong  
Mar 11, 2020 8:54 PM - T-hug: I lik turtles
Mar 11, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ltdziz8etwkgfu0/20200311_212350.jpg?dl=0
Mar 11, 2020 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmy7cw6steu0yi0/20200311_212725.jpg?dl=0
Mar 11, 2020 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: now that's some quality steak
Mar 11, 2020 9:01 PM - James_: You lick turtles?
Mar 11, 2020 9:02 PM - shlong: yeah, see you around veho
Mar 11, 2020 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug, which one is your favorite ninja turtle? 
Mar 11, 2020 10:12 PM - T-hug: Donatello
Mar 11, 2020 10:41 PM - Flame: mine is the one which likes pizza
Mar 11, 2020 10:48 PM - Flame: Flamtello
Mar 11, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More like Flametardo ;O;
Mar 12, 2020 12:04 AM - GamerzHell9137: Asparagus!
Mar 12, 2020 12:04 AM - GamerzHell9137: And dem nicely fried meat
Mar 12, 2020 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: I like trains
Mar 12, 2020 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah got a pretty good crust this time
Mar 12, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that does look tasty
Mar 12, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/bwbKPAoNSH4?t=150
Mar 12, 2020 3:20 AM - gym92: hi
Mar 12, 2020 3:20 AM - gym92: i need help with two games
Mar 12, 2020 3:21 AM - gym92: i wanted rip or export a 3d model or a circuits os a psx game
Mar 12, 2020 3:21 AM - gym92: and who can traduce a japanese game to english?


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 13, 2020)

Mar 12, 2020 4:42 AM - kenenthk: I bought white claw
Mar 12, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DdKfS7GimRg?t=1315
Mar 12, 2020 8:01 AM - kenenthk: https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/entertainment/dining/2020/03/11/hy-vee-replace-market-grilles-wahlburgers-restaurants-iowa/5021757002/ cool so I can eat at wahlburgers before work
Mar 12, 2020 8:29 AM - nifoc2099: No1 playing this game?
Mar 12, 2020 10:20 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, all this panic regarding COVID-19 is being a pain
Mar 12, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: US has banned flights from Europe.
Mar 12, 2020 10:41 AM - Skelletonike: I just read the news.
Mar 12, 2020 10:42 AM - Skelletonike: Welp, as long as I can keep receiving orders from China I'm happy.
Mar 12, 2020 10:42 AM - Skelletonike: Next month I'm definitely buying my new phone
Mar 12, 2020 10:43 AM - sailr: I want say same
Mar 12, 2020 10:43 AM - sailr: but I not think I want say
Mar 12, 2020 10:43 AM - sailr: (?)
Mar 12, 2020 10:44 AM - sailr: Is some
Mar 12, 2020 10:45 AM - Skelletonike: https://www.geekbuying.com/item/Xiaomi-Black-Shark-3-6-67-Inch-12GB-256GB-5G-Smartphone-Grey-423416.html
Mar 12, 2020 10:45 AM - Skelletonike: Can't wait for the global version <3
Mar 12, 2020 11:04 AM - Veho: Fukken pricey for a Chinese phone.
Mar 12, 2020 11:05 AM - Skelletonike: It's a sub brand of xiaomi
Mar 12, 2020 11:05 AM - Skelletonike: that phone has the best mobile gpu and cpu atm.
Mar 12, 2020 11:06 AM - Skelletonike: as such it's covered by xiaomi warranty in most european countries.
Mar 12, 2020 11:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: why does mark wahlberg own a burger chain lol
Mar 12, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: He's diversifying his portfolio.
Mar 12, 2020 11:08 AM - Skelletonike: Huh...
Mar 12, 2020 11:09 AM - Skelletonike: He used to be into drugs iirc? Maybe he deals it with the burgers.
Mar 12, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: He used to be into beating up minorities too. Maybe Asians get a beating with every burger  ;o;
Mar 12, 2020 11:26 AM - Skelletonike: Cool
Mar 12, 2020 11:26 AM - Skelletonike: Ketchup must be made with fresh chinese babies then.
Mar 12, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8oYlfwY
Mar 12, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vVT2YSM
Mar 12, 2020 11:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe he puts it in the burgers to get them hooked skelly
Mar 12, 2020 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe he uses it for money laundering
Mar 12, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gnVUgrV
Mar 12, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2aq7wv9 LOL
Mar 12, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8OKHTg2
Mar 12, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pgmK1yV
Mar 12, 2020 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was just in germany, can confirm they had those posted everywhere 
Mar 12, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/elNM5s2
Mar 12, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye is about prostitutes?
Mar 12, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get the feeling it's about them lol
Mar 12, 2020 12:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk germany is weird when it comes to sex
Mar 12, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iBUj9Yr
Mar 12, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ATzOYkJ
Mar 12, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s3T3DAY
Mar 12, 2020 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 12, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LllbBJU
Mar 12, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you burn out you! lol
Mar 12, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aJVxz7f
Mar 12, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NJ317JN.jpg
Mar 12, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Your life is like adam Sandler doing a movie with nicholas cage
Mar 12, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Wd_ElxXfjXQ
Mar 12, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it is!!! 
Mar 12, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EQC2258
Mar 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OjfBCGu
Mar 12, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t2BtCcU
Mar 12, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDiXVOtZOVs
Mar 12, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7uja6TH.jpg
Mar 12, 2020 4:19 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Mar 12, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Mar 12, 2020 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: nou
Mar 12, 2020 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that has to be the most efficient way to wipe your ass
Mar 12, 2020 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do we after all these years still have to use our hands to wipe, like cavemen
Mar 12, 2020 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: why hasn't anyone invented an ass wiping machine
Mar 12, 2020 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: all you need is a belt sander and TP
Mar 12, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bidets or something lol
Mar 12, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/12/italy-shops-bars-and-restaurants-ordered-to-close.html
Mar 12, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yyoGJEA.jpg
Mar 12, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Italy is _fuuuuucked_
Mar 12, 2020 5:18 PM - Flame: what happened... Italy cases got worse ?
Mar 12, 2020 5:27 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: It also keeps getting worse here in the Netherlands, the government kept claiming they had everything under control even though they had no fucking idea what were doing
Mar 12, 2020 5:27 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: A good example is Mark Rutte telling everyone to stop shaking hands, and 5 seconds later, he shakes hands with another person
Mar 12, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The plan is population control lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far it's working fine
Mar 12, 2020 5:28 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Anyway, now they cancel all events above 100 people automatically cancelling stuff like Dutch Comic Con
Mar 12, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the stock market  here is in freefall
Mar 12, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rich poeple headed to bunkers
Mar 12, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one trusts the government or the media lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The virus is bad yeah but the other shit is going to last longer
Mar 12, 2020 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi even with a bidet you still need to wipe
Mar 12, 2020 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just makes cleanup easier
Mar 12, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just closed schools etc here
Mar 12, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: schools, kindergartens, that kind of thing
Mar 12, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's still early in this thing hopefully in six months we can look back and laugh
Mar 12, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alternative is in six months it's like Mad Max lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:40 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:40 PM - Flame: or walking dead
Mar 12, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:44 PM - Flame: no psionic
Mar 12, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I definitely expect the former lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:44 PM - Flame: you fat bastard psionic you will be the 1st to go
Mar 12, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:44 PM - Flame: zombies are fast
Mar 12, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were like 2 whole positive tests in MI this week, and governor decided to declare a state of emergency 
Mar 12, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 fucking positive tests in a state of like 10 million people, "SHIT WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE"
Mar 12, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if there was 2 tested probably 8 untested
Mar 12, 2020 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is great, cuz I gotta go grocery shopping tomorrow and I now fully expect half the shit on my list to be gone from the store cuz of panicky retards
Mar 12, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those work at Taco Bell.... Lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:47 PM - Flame: you hill billy's have enough stuff to keep you alive for 10 years in your nuke sheds
Mar 12, 2020 5:48 PM - Flame: we have have tea and thats it
Mar 12, 2020 5:48 PM - Flame: feck
Mar 12, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MSU apparently closed its campus until April 20th 
Mar 12, 2020 5:49 PM - Flame: 420
Mar 12, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2 cases weren't even anywhere near MSU 
Mar 12, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: Tom, better safe than sorry, trust me.
Mar 12, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, way the fuck over in Detroit lol
Mar 12, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: Yes it all looks like paranoid hysteria but the alternative is Italy.
Mar 12, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: So yeah.
Mar 12, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, I think it's fine to try and slow the spread and, if necessary, close down various public places
Mar 12, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...so long as it's relatively close to wherever confirmed cases are
Mar 12, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way it's going to be interesting
Mar 12, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But freaking out and closing everything that's 100+ miles away from those confirmed cases is a bit silly
Mar 12, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The biggest issue right now is that my state has fuck all for testkits right now, they've tested like 100 people so far and there are only 300ish tests that the state has total which is insanely dumb
Mar 12, 2020 5:54 PM - Flame: i worry for you psionic you being over 80 years old
Mar 12, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be nice if our president wasn't a 5 IQ fuck monkeyh
Mar 12, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: Your president? The stable genius?
Mar 12, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be nice if our president wasn't a 5 IQ fuck monkeyh < Lol, soon as I posted that the power in my house died for a minute 
Mar 12, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: They know  
Mar 12, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 12, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forgot there was supposed to be line maintenance today 
Mar 12, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, "Line maintenance". Tom Bombadildo HAS NOT BEEN KILLED BY A TRUMP HIT SQUAD
Mar 12, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: Tom! Is Wolfie okay? I can hear him barking.
Mar 12, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Max is just fine Veho. Just fine.
Mar 12, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing wrong here.
Mar 12, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: Tom is dead  
Mar 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We're all dead here lol
Mar 12, 2020 7:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xHzCIvQ.jpg
Mar 12, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: Maybe they just haven't been snorting enough of it.
Mar 12, 2020 8:14 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: what madman said that cocaine will protect you
Mar 12, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess even Psi's not safe
Mar 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: Oh you. Everyone knows Florida Man's drug of choice is meth.
Mar 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: Or bath salts.
Mar 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTJsbyqluBo
Mar 12, 2020 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: florida man is Psi's brother
Mar 12, 2020 10:41 PM - Flame: florida man is Psi
Mar 12, 2020 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: People didn't get toilet paper because of corona, they bought toilet paper for Toilet Paper Blasters Sheet Storm
Mar 12, 2020 11:14 PM - Flame: if that toilet paper has shit on it...
Mar 12, 2020 11:14 PM - Flame: now its Blasters Shiiit Storm
Mar 12, 2020 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: just shorten it to Toilet Blasters Shit Storm
Mar 12, 2020 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds catchier
Mar 13, 2020 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Mar 13, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fox2detroit.com/news/confirmed-michigan-coronavirus-cases-jump-to-12.amp
Mar 13, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
Mar 13, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just had a possible case come in the ER here at work everyone is freaking out lol
Mar 13, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.news5cleveland.com/news/continuing-coverage/coronavirus/ohio-department-of-health-says-100-000-ohioans-are-carrying-coronavirus
Mar 13, 2020 3:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi got corona virus


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 14, 2020)

Mar 13, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm wearing PPE but it's not super effective lol
Mar 13, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very likely at some point I will get it
Mar 13, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: People throwing up and coughing and just look bad in the ER lol
Mar 13, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wctv.tv/content/news/15-new-coronavirus-cases-announced-in-Florida-568760921.html
Mar 13, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect that to include a few where I am working tomorrow
Mar 13, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also expect people to start dying soon 
Mar 13, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida is going to make Italy look great 
Mar 13, 2020 4:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How can florida make italy look great? 
Mar 13, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird like 4 more people coming in throwing up lol
Mar 13, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Florida is where like most of Americans go to retire the population is biased towards elderly
Mar 13, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona is harder on them and at like 70+ years old it's got like a 40% fatality rate or something
Mar 13, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Florida is about to get cleaned out badly 
Mar 13, 2020 4:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But that's where six flags is 
Mar 13, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If this virus spreads to most of Florida I expect like a 10% reduction in population
Mar 13, 2020 4:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But six flags. That's where they have the old guy dancing and driving the bus from the commercial 
Mar 13, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospitals overflowing, funeral homes having 2 for 1 specials...and
Mar 13, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy from six flags will stop dancing
Mar 13, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cruise ships turning to piracy... Lol
Mar 13, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Crap it's the Diamond Princes hard to port full speed ahead arm the cannons!!!"
Mar 13, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry Princess even lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbr.com/transformers-ghostbusters-unite-new-character-pov/amp/
Mar 13, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't look directly into an open trap.... Lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:14 AM - Veho: Decepticon... ghosts.
Mar 13, 2020 5:14 AM - Veho: 
Mar 13, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah in the movie and TV show Star Scream became a ghost somehow lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4vFoXHi.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's my theory that if you look into a Ghost Buster's open trap it will suck out your soul
Mar 13, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Mar 13, 2020 5:20 AM - Veho: But that implies the Transformers have an immortal soul. And that implies Transformers Jesus.
Mar 13, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah he turns from a cross into a fish and a robat
Mar 13, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Robot
Mar 13, 2020 5:20 AM - Veho: Or Transformers Buddha.
Mar 13, 2020 5:20 AM - Veho: LOL
Mar 13, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The holy Trinity triple changer
Mar 13, 2020 5:21 AM - Veho: He was disassembled for our sins.
Mar 13, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 days later he was put back together
Mar 13, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Communion involves oil and computer chips?
Mar 13, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The DC power of Robot Jesus compels you!!!
Mar 13, 2020 5:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SAuLp0y.png
Mar 13, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:30 AM - Veho: And lo, He turned water into Energon.
Mar 13, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel that wheel thing would fling a lot of poo lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a play written by Peter on family guy lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:34 AM - Veho: He did name his daughter Megatron.
Mar 13, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qpOIoD9.gifv
Mar 13, 2020 5:42 AM - Veho: Trans-formers.
Mar 13, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/kTLzwBC
Mar 13, 2020 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/EPjJV63 lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/bpdWkho
Mar 13, 2020 6:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/TMq4ppG
Mar 13, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/9yOieGs
Mar 13, 2020 6:10 AM - Veho: I get the point of that weight setup, but it's still stupid.
Mar 13, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho you think she broke the speed limit?
Mar 13, 2020 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho anything with elastic properties is to be suspicious of lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't trust any of it
Mar 13, 2020 6:12 AM - Veho: 
Mar 13, 2020 6:12 AM - Veho: But springs are good.
Mar 13, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It will snap you in your face, break and get your girl preggo or give you an STD just no lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:12 AM - Veho: Can you imagine a world without springs?
Mar 13, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be awful lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I think it would make water beds more popular
Mar 13, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: Like that educational video eith Springy the spring demon.
Mar 13, 2020 6:14 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le2eB2xtvBQ
Mar 13, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/1I1zH2b
Mar 13, 2020 6:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cUwYHmE.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 6:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LwAtoPR.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/D65gWCt
Mar 13, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need the lighter thing lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm got it round lighter sort of has this built-in
Mar 13, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Using this trick at the hospital for sure lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:29 AM - Veho: Clever.
Mar 13, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/health/hHwcTlO
Mar 13, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree with the comment about it being worse than the numbers being spouted on the media
Mar 13, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3% is going to be like 4.5 million dead in the US 
Mar 13, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of sad people
Mar 13, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus they will stop buying stuff collapsing the economy
Mar 13, 2020 6:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So we really gonna turn into mad max?
Mar 13, 2020 6:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Post apocalyptic world?
Mar 13, 2020 6:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I better learn some fist of the north star martial arts. 
Mar 13, 2020 6:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I need to survive to be the savior of the world.
Mar 13, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The assassin's fist?
Mar 13, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZrNjvAhsJvQ
Mar 13, 2020 6:59 AM - Veho: The 3% figure is only with good medical care.
Mar 13, 2020 6:59 AM - Veho: Without it, or with overwhelmed hospitals, it's much higher.
Mar 13, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus well I'm hoping for 3% lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am lucky I heal fast and only scar if the wound is bone deep I'll be fine lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some scars take a few years to go away lol but they do it's weird
Mar 13, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was weird as a kid old poeple would show me a scar they got about my age doing something and I now have none from even my 20s lol
Mar 13, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/U5FkGCJ
Mar 13, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Artisanal or art is anal tp lol
Mar 13, 2020 8:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LCcm5wk.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that's just a tech demo unit lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 2 hours then I can get out of this virus infested area lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Person just walked in nurse is explaining they only are testing people who traveled out of the country lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: 
Mar 13, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well good thing there no cases native to this country lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can just feel the virus laughing at us lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next week they will announce unprecedented explosion of the number of cases lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "we had no idea it was this contagious"
Mar 13, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Today starts the new season of Diablo III if your into that
Mar 13, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New power is you can have any combination of stuff in the cube like 3 rings or 3 armors or 3 weapons no longer limited to one of each
Mar 13, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what crazy build to make.... Barb probably with like 3 weapons lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One shot Diablo on some super high difficulty
Mar 13, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2020/world/iran-coronavirus-outbreak-graves/?itid=hp_ed-picks-mobile_iran-0312%3Ahomepage%2Fstory-ans
Mar 13, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vox.com/platform/amp/2020/3/12/21176968/coronavirus-iran-outbreak-satellite-photos-burial-trench
Mar 13, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/3/12/21177754/pokemon-go-coronavirus-habitat-increases-incubators-pokestop-gifts
Mar 13, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mKVc58P.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey itsa a me Mario..... Princess your pipes are clogged they need cleaning badly....
Mar 13, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe even lay some new pipe
Mar 13, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: He's there to snake her pipes.
Mar 13, 2020 10:55 AM - kenenthk: This virus is making people stupid our store was completely wiped out
Mar 13, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you gonna die 
Mar 13, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LkDf0YU
Mar 13, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mBLFPTN
Mar 13, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WFmSAMr This ones for kenny lol
Mar 13, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: Running away also helps with coronavirus.
Mar 13, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9tX5Rtf
Mar 13, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/38o4A05
Mar 13, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EQnwuux
Mar 13, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: I believe in Ken.
Mar 13, 2020 12:56 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I think I'm gonna fucking leave the internet
Mar 13, 2020 12:57 PM - Extrasklep: Same
Mar 13, 2020 12:57 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the coronavirus has proven that people are insane and have no limits https://twitter.com/RightWingWatch/status/1238110096334479364
Mar 13, 2020 12:58 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: lemme get my pal Filthy Frank do the talk towards these people
Mar 13, 2020 12:58 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: https://youtu.be/2k0SmqbBIpQ
Mar 13, 2020 12:59 PM - Extrasklep: the coronavirus is a mental illness now
Mar 13, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZlOdavW
Mar 13, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just enjoying the ride lol
Mar 13, 2020 1:00 PM - Extrasklep: same
Mar 13, 2020 1:01 PM - Extrasklep: funny coronavirus haha
Mar 13, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iH1tYbw
Mar 13, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/26pfNvN
Mar 13, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I too feel ashamed when my Vet weighs my cat and tells me I'm overfeeding him. https://imgur.com/gallery/T61BlPy
Mar 13, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bllaahhh
Mar 13, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: That's when you say its fir shaun-Zus wedding
Mar 13, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: cats feed themselves
Mar 13, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that looks like one of those worms people eat
Mar 13, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A full meal worm lol
Mar 13, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They plump when you cook them
Mar 13, 2020 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: mealworm yeah thats it
Mar 13, 2020 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't get that big on man vs wild
Mar 13, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/jetblue-passenger-banned-coronavirus-trnd/index.html
Mar 13, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Our director sneezed over flour and I asked her if she's getting sick
Mar 13, 2020 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're all getting sick now 
Mar 13, 2020 2:48 PM - kenenthk: Sick of you
Mar 13, 2020 3:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't wait until you die from coronavirus
Mar 13, 2020 3:18 PM - kenenthk: I love you too
Mar 13, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: eww get away from me i don't want to get corona
Mar 13, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: we need to close the shitbox to prevent spreading of corona
Mar 13, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Ban HD for 10 lifetime's he has corona
Mar 13, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Jd
Mar 13, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwww shit, my grocery delivery guy found some fucking TP
Mar 13, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm now the wealthiest man in the area ;O;
Mar 13, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am down to like 40 rolls... I will run out soon, death will surely come shortly after... lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Borderlands 3 is only 29.99 on Steam... lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Season of Diablo III started today
Mar 13, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wont let me make a Season toon....
Mar 13, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still haven't played Borderlands 3 for more than 5 minutes lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I beat it a few times... It's pretty good but the plot is kind of predictable
Mar 13, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just haven't been in the mood for an FPS I suppose lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking about going through DOOM again before DOOM Eternal, but ehhhhh
Mar 13, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make a Love Boat Survival Horror game.... The Love Boat has been infested with zombies and you have to survive... You can pick from several people Captain Stubing or Issaic or something...
Mar 13, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom on the Switch Tom
Mar 13, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a remake of the 64 game (wich is fantastic BTW)
Mar 13, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's coming on PC, too lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is?
Mar 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I might get to play it... lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure it's coming to all the consoles lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And PC lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It definitely isn't a Switch exclusive though lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Assuming I don't die of toilet paper withdrawal syndrome.
Mar 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC you get it free if you preorder DOOM Eternal on PC lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'll buy DOOM Eternal though
Mar 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably won't I have so many games to play right now lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, not for $60
Mar 13, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus hand editing that MAME set is currently my favorite game....
Mar 13, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially if it's anything like 2016 Doom lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like a 10 hour game, which is way too short for $60 IMO lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does look better
Mar 13, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for Diablo 4 lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't played Diablo 3 lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's really good these days, finally in some ways better than Diablo II LOD but in other ways still not there...
Mar 13, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On modern hardware Diablo III is easier to play without looking like ass
Mar 13, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might buy StarCraft remastered...
Mar 13, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14.99 hmmm It's cheap but does it work in 4K lol
Mar 13, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJSyQCkL5cA
Mar 13, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/N7dkbpR
Mar 13, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jkqa6Fq.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: This beat is sick.
Mar 13, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/03/12/2243240/molten-iron-rain-falls-through-the-skies-of-scorching-hot-exoplanet
Mar 13, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Mar 13, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hallowed are the Ori.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdZYiunC-b4
Mar 13, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/evHQkNH
Mar 13, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8PYYLRO
Mar 13, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uQasWtO
Mar 13, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vTATAvA
Mar 13, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lHTrEH9
Mar 13, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o3Db2bK LOL
Mar 13, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7gpuhJ3
Mar 13, 2020 9:03 PM - MarcusCarter: Mods, is it alright to request a donation of a hackable Switch if I do so in EOF?
Mar 13, 2020 9:04 PM - MarcusCarter: I would like to make some codes, but have no Switch, and I'm on Disability without a job, so affording one in the foreseeable future is impossible.
Mar 13, 2020 9:06 PM - DinohScene: it's ebegging to me
Mar 13, 2020 9:09 PM - MarcusCarter: Is there a rule against that here? I mean, it's not like the community wouldn't benefit from it, considering there's a mass shortage of ~good~ code creators available for the platform.
Mar 13, 2020 9:10 PM - MarcusCarter: I can find pointers pretty well, and I recently found a few new 3DS codes, including a 'Free Picrites in Shop' code for Pokemon Picross, which is now in Sharkive.
Mar 13, 2020 9:13 PM - MarcusCarter: Also, reading about TheFlow's 'ebegging' inspired me to speak up.
Mar 13, 2020 9:17 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Ladies and gentlemen...
Mar 13, 2020 9:17 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I present to you...
Mar 13, 2020 9:18 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the toilet paper section of the store I was at today https://i.postimg.cc/9MQt4MnJ/20200313-124846.jpg
Mar 13, 2020 9:19 PM - MarcusCarter: Still way more than what we found today.
Mar 13, 2020 9:20 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: apparently a store employee said 2 people were fighting over the last pack of toilet paper
Mar 13, 2020 9:20 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: just let that sink in
Mar 13, 2020 9:21 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: two (of what I assume are) adults fighting over toilet paper
Mar 13, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So glad I stocked up before this madness lol
Mar 13, 2020 9:27 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: it's not a fucking apocolypse
Mar 13, 2020 9:28 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: and even then, we live nowadasmys
Mar 13, 2020 9:28 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: nowadays in a world with o n l i n e  s t o r e s
Mar 13, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, most online retailers are sold out lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hopped on Amazon before ordering my groceries to see if there was any I could get just in case, and none at all 
Mar 13, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In some cases being sold out until fucking April
Mar 13, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully the rest of my groceries were basically in stock, the only thing I couldn't get was bottled water, bean and cheese burritos (for some reason) and some lysol wipes lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I get to enjoy this nice, juicy steak I'm eating for dinner right now 
Mar 13, 2020 10:03 PM - Flame: what type of things did you get Tom?
Mar 13, 2020 10:03 PM - Flame: toilet paper? what else
Mar 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there was toilet paper, and more toilet paper, and more toilet paper
Mar 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some toilet paper
Mar 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, and toilet paper!
Mar 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But really just usual dinner stuff, some ground beef, pork chops, chicken breast, delicious yummy steak, potatoes, various veggies etc etc lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And none of it sold out somehow
Mar 13, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I had to get different hamburger buns than I usually get, but eh whatever
Mar 13, 2020 10:06 PM - Flame: people who have like 20 years of canned beans are laughing they ass off
Mar 13, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I were really hurting for food I'd just go on Amazon or something and buy one of those giant massive packs of Ramen lol
Mar 13, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think I still have like half a big package in my pantry from a year ago 
Mar 13, 2020 10:09 PM - Flame: i went and got sunflower seeds to eat while i watch the world burn
Mar 13, 2020 10:30 PM - Flame: you know shit just got real once you have a section called "Coronavirus" in the BBC website
Mar 13, 2020 10:49 PM - Veho: Someone please write this up for user submitted: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/3/12/21177754/pokemon-go-coronavirus-habitat-increases-incubators-pokestop-gifts
Mar 13, 2020 10:49 PM - Veho: I'm on my phone and phones are shit.
Mar 14, 2020 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'll give it a shot
Mar 14, 2020 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-taking-measures-to-keep-people-indoors.559950/
Mar 14, 2020 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: front page please
Mar 14, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No
Mar 14, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 14, 2020 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: cheers
Mar 14, 2020 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was Veho's request
Mar 14, 2020 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i hope i did ok writing it Tom im kinda drunk
Mar 14, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/nvidias-calling-on-gaming-pc-owners-to-put-their-systems-to-work-fighting-covid-19/
Mar 14, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PC Master race cures disease  lol
Mar 14, 2020 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I changed it a little, fixed some grammar and such, and attached the image instead of it being hotlinked, but otherwise it's fine
Mar 14, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice 
Mar 14, 2020 3:55 AM - Chary: moot


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 15, 2020)

Mar 14, 2020 4:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's PIE DAY 
Mar 14, 2020 4:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: March 14
Mar 14, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Friday the 13th followed by Pi day with Corona it's a meme apocalypse
Mar 14, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surely the end of days is upon us, we have angered the toilet paper God!!!!!
Mar 14, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And low though his ass was still poopy, he reached out for salvation and was found lacking!!!
Mar 14, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Charmin be praised!!!
Mar 14, 2020 4:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Time for pie 
Mar 14, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Single ply is the devil!!!
Mar 14, 2020 4:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_7oZeKBpsE
Mar 14, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you said pie.... Pecan?
Mar 14, 2020 4:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not ply, i said PIE! 
Mar 14, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 14, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/13/europe-is-now-the-epicenter-of-the-coronavirus-pandemic-who-says.html
Mar 14, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are sharing more than the US!!!
Mar 14, 2020 6:07 AM - James_: I feel like hell is starting to break loose in Top Rated Games. Bioshock was 1st for a bit and Tetris appeared out of nowhere
Mar 14, 2020 6:08 AM - Veho: Thank you The Real Jdbye and Tom  
Mar 14, 2020 6:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What did tom do? 
Mar 14, 2020 6:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Was it clown related?
Mar 14, 2020 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well this is getting weird hospital is now screening visiting poeple no kids under 18 and after hours no one is allowed in
Mar 14, 2020 7:22 AM - Veho: Well children and teens are asymptomatic carriers so there's a convenient excuse to be rid of the buggers.
Mar 14, 2020 7:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8BAqjLd.jpg
Mar 14, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IBiQXaI
Mar 14, 2020 7:55 AM - Veho: Are they building a wall?
Mar 14, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 14, 2020 7:56 AM - Veho: Was all this a plot to get Mexico to pay for the wall?  
Mar 14, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it might work lol
Mar 14, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona is a Mexican beer isn't it?
Mar 14, 2020 7:58 AM - Veho: It's all coming together.
Mar 14, 2020 7:59 AM - Veho: Chinese economy took a hit as well...
Mar 14, 2020 7:59 AM - Veho: 
Mar 14, 2020 8:00 AM - T-hug: I went out last night and spent 30£ on pasta noodles rice and tuna
Mar 14, 2020 8:01 AM - Veho: https://www.dailywav.com/sites/default/files/wavs/tunanothing.mp3
Mar 14, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dnOu7r0.jpg
Mar 14, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sitting on a throne made of toilet paper when that stuff hits 10 dollars a roll I am gonna be so rich 
Mar 14, 2020 8:07 AM - Veho: One bitcoin per roll.
Mar 14, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Sr1aO0N
Mar 14, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jkwFCLX
Mar 14, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: Every other week or so I buy, section and freeze 6-7 lbs of meats. In normal circumstances that'a meal prepping. Now it's "being a hysterical panicking moron"    Oh well.
Mar 14, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UXn9TKQ
Mar 14, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I bought a bunch of stuff 2 weeks back I knew it was going to be like this
Mar 14, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VS3OqZS.jpg
Mar 14, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: Wrong link.
Mar 14, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: We ordered a bunch of stuff online, but for meats I prefer my local butcher.
Mar 14, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I can't bring myself to order certain things online
Mar 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just know if order meat online I will end up with shitty meat lol
Mar 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gKv4GqD.jpg
Mar 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: Shitty meat. Shmeat.
Mar 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They will use your chop steaks as TP
Mar 14, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2020/03/13/coronavirus-in-italy-is-like-a-world-war-as-death-toll-soars/amp/
Mar 14, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Italy is getting hit hard 
Mar 14, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They make some of my favorite things!!!
Mar 14, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: Like... expensive sports cars?  
Mar 14, 2020 8:52 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: And now Europe is now the epicenter of the outbreak.
Mar 14, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/us/coronavirus-deaths-estimate.amp.html
Mar 14, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.7 million poeple maybe
Mar 14, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of damage Phil!!!
Mar 14, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8ci2hj7CSHI
Mar 14, 2020 11:04 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YZfc8Rk
Mar 14, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 14, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BhfXWtDaq5o
Mar 14, 2020 12:30 PM - Veho: So this is what the TP hoarders are preparing for?
Mar 14, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Star.Wars.Episode.IX.The.Rise.of.Skywalker.2019.1080p.AMZN.WEBRip.DDP5.1.x264-NTG
Mar 14, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: Intrigued.
Mar 14, 2020 12:32 PM - Flame: thats great Psionic. people can watch something as they self isolate
Mar 14, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might grab it, feeling kinda piraty lol
Mar 14, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: Or, you know, people need a pile of turd to use up all the toilet paper they bought  
Mar 14, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: According to my brother it is worse than Last Jedi but for different reasons.
Mar 14, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: I will reserve my judgement for when I see it.
Mar 14, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will watch it then delete it
Mar 14, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not something I will watch over and over lol
Mar 14, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: I just got a notification about a thread of mine I completely forgot:
Mar 14, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/petition-to-replace-the-like-button-with-a-lick-button.354196/
Mar 14, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: Not the best idea at the moment.
Mar 14, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 14, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your telling me I should not be licking the door handles at the hospital?
Mar 14, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably shouldn't have canceled my health insurance...
Mar 14, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: Just avoid the ones on toilet doors and you'll be fine.
Mar 14, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop licking the toilet seats got it...
Mar 14, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 14, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Urinals are not drinking fountains. I learned that the hard way.
Mar 14, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mVgOgMb.mp4
Mar 14, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 14, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2ERy7ee
Mar 14, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jaXttwT
Mar 14, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LFencVj
Mar 14, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/88zKJrk
Mar 14, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YJ4X4lg
Mar 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fFJvoyg
Mar 14, 2020 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Well our cities under covid-19 blacklist
Mar 14, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What's a covid black list?
Mar 14, 2020 5:17 PM - kenenthk: You out of all people dont know what covid19 is
Mar 14, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1rNxWZY
Mar 14, 2020 5:20 PM - kenenthk: What's a good cure for rashes on your arm pits
Mar 14, 2020 5:21 PM - supersega: nothing really. ew.
Mar 14, 2020 5:22 PM - kenenthk: Its men stuff
Mar 14, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ABvzX9n
Mar 14, 2020 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Psi you're like 60 you must know
Mar 14, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8FHazRY
Mar 14, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop letting men put their stuff in your armpits kenenthk  lol Also what kind of rash?
Mar 14, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like yeast infection type? (Get your blood sugar checked ASAP)
Mar 14, 2020 5:26 PM - kenenthk: It's from sweat you dick
Mar 14, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure your getting enough magnesium and potassium
Mar 14, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like how much sweat? A gallon a day? Drink something with electrolytes it's got what plants crave lol
Mar 14, 2020 5:28 PM - kenenthk: 8 miles of walking last night
Mar 14, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use a little less soap when you wash your clothing?
Mar 14, 2020 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Who uses soap
Mar 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 Mile thats a rough neighborhood 
Mar 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol dryer sheets?
Mar 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that much walking just keep it dry for now and maybe rub some ointment on it?
Mar 14, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A and D ointment or something lol
Mar 14, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Icy Hot could do the trick too 
Mar 14, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure to rub any extra icy hot on your balls, too 
Mar 14, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very important 
Mar 14, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Helps prevent the coronavirus 
Mar 14, 2020 5:49 PM - T-hug: First case in my county today
Mar 14, 2020 5:50 PM - T-hug: And I just ordered dominoes
Mar 14, 2020 5:50 PM - T-hug: 
Mar 14, 2020 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Domino virus
Mar 14, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a total of 25 positive tests in my state atm, none of them near my city though lol
Mar 14, 2020 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Its just an early April fool's joke set by trump administration
Mar 14, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK Tom there is 100,000 in Ohio LOL
Mar 14, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/487534-ohio-official-was-guesstimating-statement-that-100000-people-have
Mar 14, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 14, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not laughing about sick people just the wild random number.
Mar 14, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FSFDoOs
Mar 14, 2020 6:21 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kNQCCIZ
Mar 14, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qfsmk0q
Mar 14, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Except kenenthk's because he didn't stock up  lol
Mar 14, 2020 6:22 PM - Veho: Best comment: "Hope they have protection. If you're going to look at 300 million corpse asses, At some point you HAVE TO take care of that boner...."
Mar 14, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jOkFROp
Mar 14, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Mar 14, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e4cgYhC
Mar 14, 2020 6:28 PM - kenenthk: I'd just leave my cat that way
Mar 14, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/koZ71Ik This guy is hoarding ALL the toilet paper.....
Mar 14, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p2WWiTB.jpg
Mar 14, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040ZOFC0/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_josBEbXWYV0VN
Mar 14, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ool0Dy4
Mar 14, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CXqsOUI
Mar 14, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: It's the SNES mini all over again
Mar 14, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol only less Mario and more shit storm
Mar 14, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://us.diablo3.com/en/blog/23319442?utm_source=d3-season-20-begins-3-20200313&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=marketing-na-3&utm_content=button-link-go-batty
Mar 14, 2020 7:24 PM - Hambrew: i really hate anime
Mar 14, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: K
Mar 14, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What no tentacle rape for you? Lol
Mar 14, 2020 7:41 PM - Hambrew: the answer why lies in my pfp
Mar 14, 2020 9:50 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: hot stuff is coming
Mar 14, 2020 9:51 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: i rather talk about hentai than corona or toilet paper
Mar 14, 2020 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: where in your avatar? im not seeing anything related
Mar 14, 2020 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: tentacle rape is great though
Mar 14, 2020 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the pinnacle of art
Mar 14, 2020 11:34 PM - BigBoiMarkus: didnt know theres a chat here
Mar 15, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zvfD5rnkTws
Mar 15, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My new ringtone lol
Mar 15, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/UsvtLpW
Mar 15, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/335BoNB
Mar 15, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/KIHcWbP
Mar 15, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/8rhstVd
Mar 15, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/q6uhAja
Mar 15, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CXP7GOR
Mar 15, 2020 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: BigBoiMarkus: there isn't supposed to be for you, i thought it was still 100 posts minimum?
Mar 15, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 15, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mhO7jFQ
Mar 15, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: catchy song Psi
Mar 15, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Al is awesome 
Mar 15, 2020 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGM8PT1eAvY
Mar 15, 2020 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: well this aged badly lol
Mar 15, 2020 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: were people even still buying CDs in 2009?
Mar 15, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure that song came out in like 2005 or something
Mar 15, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually need to buy some CDs at some point so I can burn more Dreamcast and Saturn games 
Mar 15, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And potentially PS1 games
Mar 15, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F7V8DRfZBQI
Mar 15, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol PS1 is best emulated to be honest
Mar 15, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HA2J71KQV24


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 16, 2020)

Mar 15, 2020 4:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/A0WXhjK.mp4 
Mar 15, 2020 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Cocaine
Mar 15, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the other white meat?
Mar 15, 2020 7:09 AM - kenenthk: This white meat
Mar 15, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cocaine it's got what plants crave?
Mar 15, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/3/13/21178215/games-quarantine-coronavirus-play-pokemon-shield-sword-stardew-valley-pubg-persona
Mar 15, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you ever find toilet paper or you using your socks? Lol
Mar 15, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7EYrJGX
Mar 15, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xl9Lwi2.jpg
Mar 15, 2020 10:43 AM - kenenthk: I work in a store that actually sticks it
Mar 15, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tfpxbRv.jpg
Mar 15, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Sticks it where?
Mar 15, 2020 10:53 AM - Flame: psionic you work in a hospital, you over 80 years old. you live in Florida.
Mar 15, 2020 10:54 AM - Flame: its going to get worst for you before you find a better place
Mar 15, 2020 10:57 AM - Flame: HELL !
Mar 15, 2020 10:57 AM - kenenthk: Flame is hell
Mar 15, 2020 10:58 AM - Flame: hell is flame
Mar 15, 2020 11:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kT2LAxT.jpg
Mar 15, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: "Holy shit that sucks dude"
Mar 15, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 15, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i4LQekw.jpg
Mar 15, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I bought a Gamecube
Mar 15, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have one, but I saw this thing and thought "holy shit, I need that"
Mar 15, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/a/lytFMkf <
Mar 15, 2020 12:30 PM - Flame: tom brought a gamecube?
Mar 15, 2020 12:30 PM - Flame: adds gamecube to basket.
Mar 15, 2020 12:31 PM - Dahlumu: oooh
Mar 15, 2020 12:31 PM - Dahlumu: that looks p neat
Mar 15, 2020 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop copying me Flame 
Mar 15, 2020 12:33 PM - Flame: stop buying shit Tom 
Mar 15, 2020 12:36 PM - dudemo: Tom, if I were you, I'd buy a bunch of useless stuff on amazon and make Flame buy it. then return it and not tell
Mar 15, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/icVB5aR
Mar 15, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: Shitsuxbro.
Mar 15, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZKXKDBl
Mar 15, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah this year starting out shitty
Mar 15, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In more ways than one
Mar 15, 2020 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that looks pretty bad tbh
Mar 15, 2020 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: the decal isn't even on straight and has poor coverage
Mar 15, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IG9m7QZ
Mar 15, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi that seems legit
Mar 15, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: @  1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZKXKDBl
Mar 15, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could see that happenig
Mar 15, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: happening*
Mar 15, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: everyone knows that show is fake anyway and they ask people to come on and fake sell their stuff
Mar 15, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hWzYPnH
Mar 15, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/coronavirus/JLKe366
Mar 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: no school tomorrow
Mar 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: hell yes
Mar 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: for 3 weeks, actually
Mar 15, 2020 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: that means 3 weeks of school to catch up on when you get back
Mar 15, 2020 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: the curriculum doesn't change, they still have to cram it all in
Mar 15, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/spectras-new-lga1151-motherboard-1992-pci-slots
Mar 15, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And 1 ISA Slot.... Almost tempted to buy it and try to make some hybrid retro XP build on it...
Mar 15, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's...interesting
Mar 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't imagine any modern OS would have any real driver support for any kind of ISA device 
Mar 15, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would also be incredibly surprised if any of the motherboard hardware on it has drivers for something old like XP, too
Mar 15, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe the USB 2.0 ports, I suppose
Mar 15, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine it's mainly for like industrial PCs or old ass government stuff though lol
Mar 15, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: ISA is a bit before XP no?
Mar 15, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that was most common in the DOS days
Mar 15, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: also
Mar 15, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: ISA cards get _long_
Mar 15, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: modern cases aren't designed to accomodate them
Mar 15, 2020 8:00 PM - Duo8: loooong
Mar 15, 2020 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suppose there are some very niche applications where you might want PCI and ISA but then, why not just buy an older PC for cheap
Mar 15, 2020 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that old software and hardware doesn't need modern specs
Mar 15, 2020 8:05 PM - Ryccardo: I want one
Mar 15, 2020 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: but why
Mar 15, 2020 8:05 PM - Ryccardo: but know better whenever someone says "ask for price"
Mar 15, 2020 8:06 PM - Ryccardo: to fit all near-free cards I can get at electronics fairs lol
Mar 15, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: getting drivers is another problem though
Mar 15, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can even find PCI on not-that-old motherboards
Mar 15, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm5141210/?ref_=tt_ov_st_sm
Mar 15, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: She seems fun.
Mar 15, 2020 9:49 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qKZrTQm
Mar 15, 2020 9:52 PM - cearp: what kind of food/supply collection do you guys have at home?
Mar 15, 2020 10:17 PM - cearp: (cool, I just noticed my name is light green here)
Mar 15, 2020 10:20 PM - puss2puss: hell0000 tempers fileld with gel.. can someone confirm, if it will still work correctly, to use a 2GB sd card for the softmod and nand backup. of an Old3DS ? (just bought more consoles:1 new2ds xl and 1 o3ds zelda edition..yay!..n2ds  i modded it yesterday, but the old 3ds..i'm out of micro sd adapter becuause i keep on using them to make diy nand backup adapter lol..)
Mar 15, 2020 10:20 PM - puss2puss: i know the nand will bea little less then 1.3 gb, but.. will the process still work if it detects i am using a 2gb instead of 4gb sd ? (not sure if it needs more for the temp cache during the nand backup..)
Mar 15, 2020 10:31 PM - DinohScene: yo cearp, puss!
Mar 15, 2020 10:33 PM - puss2puss: hey hey
Mar 16, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We're the monkeys
Mar 16, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/N9qYF9DZPdw
Mar 16, 2020 3:41 AM - TheZander: Anyone know the name of the gba game that's in space and you're shooting stuff and fishing things. The graphics are pretty simple like 3d astroids
Mar 16, 2020 3:42 AM - TheZander: Dodging* not fishing


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 17, 2020)

Mar 16, 2020 6:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9n7dpgx.jpg
Mar 16, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lplt
Mar 16, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 16, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/vejb0Zi
Mar 16, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FQX3WZS
Mar 16, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/HmFbbb2
Mar 16, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho we should go on a cruise I'll pay lol 50 bucks sounds like a steal
Mar 16, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would invite .kenenthk but he doesn't have TP and he might be crabby lol
Mar 16, 2020 8:54 AM - Veho: There is no TP at sea. Only the sea.
Mar 16, 2020 8:55 AM - Veho: Bath, toilet and bidet all rolled into one.
Mar 16, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: "You have reached Plagueship Cruises, Mary Mallon speaking."
Mar 16, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/88LtvzI.jpg
Mar 16, 2020 11:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/677zxTk
Mar 16, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 16, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/82ddrk9
Mar 16, 2020 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Dubungie
Mar 16, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho is that Loss?
Mar 16, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: if so it's the worst one yet
Mar 16, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 16, 2020 2:30 PM - cearp: hey dino (little late but still, hi)
Mar 16, 2020 2:30 PM - Skelletonike: hum... now when I have to go fetch the mail, I have to wear gloves and a mask.
Mar 16, 2020 2:30 PM - Skelletonike: company policy z.
Mar 16, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: then i have no idea what it's supposed to be
Mar 16, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: in other news...
Mar 16, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b6i46wovru63v23/20200316_130550.jpg?dl=0
Mar 16, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: overnighted from china
Mar 16, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know what that means
Mar 16, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: Corona express.
Mar 16, 2020 3:31 PM - Flame: Corona direct.
Mar 16, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: [email protected]
Mar 16, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lysol for sure lol
Mar 16, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also on a maybe related note.... Burning up and my throat gland things are swollen and kinda feeling all Corona lol
Mar 16, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whelp it was a good life lol
Mar 16, 2020 4:30 PM - Flame: dibs on your stuff psionic
Mar 16, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 16, 2020 4:33 PM - Flame: but clean it 1st before you send it my way
Mar 16, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell my body to the Wuhan meat market I can get my revenge that way lol
Mar 16, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: power wash please
Mar 16, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lysol new 50 gallon drum size?
Mar 16, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lysol Wuhan edition it smells like the market where mom got the meat for her famous monkey tartar
Mar 16, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article241209366.html
Mar 16, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uughh well that's nice
Mar 16, 2020 4:48 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, work is slow.
Mar 16, 2020 4:48 PM - Skelletonike: I usually get around 40 calls and a dozen or so emails
Mar 16, 2020 4:48 PM - Skelletonike: today I only got 2 calls.
Mar 16, 2020 4:48 PM - Skelletonike: And one email.
Mar 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, all restaurants here are now closed for in-house dining, it's takeout/delivery only now lol
Mar 16, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gyms and theaters are all closed, too
Mar 16, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Make America emo again
Mar 16, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Mar 16, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 16, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qGAAYVi
Mar 16, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I either have a mid level cold or this Corona lol
Mar 16, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aches and pains fever swollen lymph nodes and just yucky feeling lol
Mar 16, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might take some medicine later maybe
Mar 16, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do some damn research! https://imgur.com/gallery/Kvk8aXG
Mar 16, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't forget, I get your 2080ti when you die ;O;
Mar 16, 2020 9:24 PM - T-hug: I hear a phat toke cures it
Mar 16, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 16, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My state legalized weed so if that were true we'd all be fine 
Mar 17, 2020 12:32 AM - Ryccardo: [NSP] Animal squad + Crossing souls + event Horizon
Mar 17, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SpVDfWs
Mar 17, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SFR2xkG
Mar 17, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2EtsSAv
Mar 17, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bHO3Xbp
Mar 17, 2020 3:54 AM - kenenthk: In a couple more montb will life be like death stranding
Mar 17, 2020 3:55 AM - AsPika2219: Covid19 - Malaysia got partial Lockdown from March 18 until March 31 because coronavirus was increased into more than 500 cases.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 18, 2020)

Mar 17, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is I am feeling so tired I could sleep a week...
Mar 17, 2020 4:04 AM - kenenthk: My nose was running because I was cold in the store now people think I have corona
Mar 17, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tell them no runny nose is the opposite symptom lol
Mar 17, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry sore throat dry cough
Mar 17, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: feaver
Mar 17, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fever even lol
Mar 17, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very tired....
Mar 17, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some people report stomach being upset
Mar 17, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless your in the unlucky % then symptoms will also include not being able to breath, multiple organ failures and some other neat stuff
Mar 17, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh most people report shortness of breath (not to be confused with not being able to breath)
Mar 17, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some people are asymptomatic meaning they have no symptoms but they are just as contagious lol
Mar 17, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wtf https://imgur.com/gallery/SjCoqsP
Mar 17, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 17, 2020 4:38 AM - kenenthk: Our walmarts closed now
Mar 17, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jgz1PE4.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how Walmart will stock with everything made in China but China is broken lol
Mar 17, 2020 4:47 AM - Joe88: I think harbor freight will soon be empty
Mar 17, 2020 5:05 AM - kenenthk: I almost laid I to papa john workers for not wearing gloves while putting my toppings on
Mar 17, 2020 5:42 AM - TurdPooCharger: Wouldn't the oven bake away the CV?
Mar 17, 2020 5:47 AM - kenenthk: If you want extra virul oils from finger tips baked into your pizza sure
Mar 17, 2020 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Virus*
Mar 17, 2020 7:10 AM - AsPika2219: I hope virus will be gone before fasting day on this Ramadan (April to May).
Mar 17, 2020 7:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yhcYXYo.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one made me super LOL my wife had to ask me what was so funny
Mar 17, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8114351/amp/Unicorn-puppy-one-ear-sticking-head-mishap-birth-social-media-star.html
Mar 17, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: Eerie.
Mar 17, 2020 8:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RkZOC2s.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/16/oil-drops-more-than-6percent-breaking-below-30.html
Mar 17, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So everyone can now afford to travel but no one will want too lol
Mar 17, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Golden Carroll has gotten nasty over the years
Mar 17, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the nature of buffets in my opinion
Mar 17, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They start out great but go to hell over time
Mar 17, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Like your daughter?
Mar 17, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's kids in general lol
Mar 17, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine you where a good kid at some point
Mar 17, 2020 9:09 AM - kenenthk: Blame rap music
Mar 17, 2020 9:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
Mar 17, 2020 9:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUiUVYFnVjs
Mar 17, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/68YTgFD.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pow kiddy lol
Mar 17, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho those people where probably so high lol
Mar 17, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jOP0u0u
Mar 17, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZLczO7C
Mar 17, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/26mRPNN
Mar 17, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uyuDdUX.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Mar 17, 2020 1:00 PM - kenenthk: http://chng.it/wy6NsGLhjW
Mar 17, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: 0 have signed.
Mar 17, 2020 1:42 PM - Flame: you sure veho?
Mar 17, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 0 people who matter have signed
Mar 17, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 17, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: is Nintendo severs down or what?
Mar 17, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Somebody probably tripped over the powercord for their C64 "server"
Mar 17, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 17, 2020 1:53 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 17, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: Oh, looks like it got stuck loading the stats. 46,000 people signed.
Mar 17, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: And like all other change.org petitions, this is going to do FUCK ALL
Mar 17, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Nintendo has a virus
Mar 17, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Its ar 51k now lol
Mar 17, 2020 2:01 PM - kenenthk: Imagine 51k fuckers in the shitbox or would be like a virus epidemic and Costello's would run out of server space
Mar 17, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: 55j
Mar 17, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: 55k
Mar 17, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho they do work sometimes, they even have a page highlighting petitions that worked
Mar 17, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: almost 59k*
Mar 17, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Install bathrooms in box trucks should be a petition
Mar 17, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is one, right in the corner lol
Mar 17, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just pee on the boxes like everyone else 
Mar 17, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SPs0i9K
Mar 17, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 17, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HVCC0un
Mar 17, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ub3Tj5g
Mar 17, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2DXpYHW
Mar 17, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found out the real reason all the toilet paper is sold out!!!!
Mar 17, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MRG4L4A
Mar 17, 2020 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're assuming they can even get their hands on toilet paper in the first place
Mar 17, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 17, 2020 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: origami TP is still usable TP anyway 
Mar 17, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nYFdeQjbuvs?list=RDnYFdeQjbuvs
Mar 17, 2020 4:37 PM - Skelletonike: My cousin has to leave the UK due to the COVID-19 and now and said he's coming to stay at my place.
Mar 17, 2020 4:37 PM - Skelletonike: Thing is, I have to buy a bed or a sofa now, and all those places are closed down. x.x
Mar 17, 2020 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Get the most uncomfortable one so they'll leave
Mar 17, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: Who is making him leave the UK?
Mar 17, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: Or is it self-exile?
Mar 17, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqduGTChT5U
Mar 17, 2020 4:43 PM - MicmasH_W: wassupp
Mar 17, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04YBG5YK1iI
Mar 17, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2975590/
Mar 17, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is an extended edition.... Like didn't it last like too long as it was?
Mar 17, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AjrenSu.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hogaPuE.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 7:13 PM - p1ngpong: switch owners are 150% more likely to be infected with Corona, stay away from that filth!
Mar 17, 2020 7:23 PM - T-hug: Lol
Mar 17, 2020 7:31 PM - DinohScene: Listen to the man, he's a genius!
Mar 17, 2020 7:31 PM - DinohScene: wise and kind
Mar 17, 2020 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: P1ngpong, my batteries say I can get cancer, now my game consoles gonna give me something less worst than cancer? 
Mar 17, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can still get both
Mar 17, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what she said
Mar 17, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.looper.com/194814/the-walking-dead-creator-reveals-zombie-virus-origin/
Mar 17, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/183/103/alens.jpg
Mar 17, 2020 10:11 PM - Hambrew: i still hate anime
Mar 17, 2020 10:17 PM - Ericthegreat: why
Mar 17, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/6nnoTkk.gif
Mar 17, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2hhNfTq
Mar 18, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoUj24V-NnI
Mar 18, 2020 12:32 AM - supersega: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
Mar 18, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Psi I invented a new pill called covid-19
Mar 18, 2020 12:57 AM - Flame: more like con-covid19
Mar 18, 2020 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Cocid19 better comicon then e3
Mar 18, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw0VfmXKq54
Mar 18, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbYG7q9OO18
Mar 18, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bone app the teeth. https://imgur.com/gallery/cSKMLWu
Mar 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fuck, Doom Eternal has denuvo 
Mar 18, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I can't pirate it on launch 
Mar 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't look like we're on the list for a review code, either, since it seems everyone else already got one
Mar 18, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll buy it lol
Mar 18, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Get that sweet Doom 64 preorder bonus lol
Mar 18, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol your Doomed 
Mar 18, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To pay lol
Mar 18, 2020 3:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 3:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The early reviews are all super positive, but from what I can tell it has the same issue as the first one, it's relatively short
Mar 18, 2020 3:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems most reviewers finished it in like 15 hoursish
Mar 18, 2020 3:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I expect I'll burn through it in 10 lol
Mar 18, 2020 3:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Again
Mar 18, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Mar 18, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The videos I watched of it really it looks like an improvement over the old game but mostly the same the Room 64 pre order bonus seems most interesting to me
Mar 18, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday I would like to see a brutal Doom 64....


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 19, 2020)

Mar 18, 2020 5:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zTxPUEM
Mar 18, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BXSSLbQ
Mar 18, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/world/coronavirus-news.html
Mar 18, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h7pq9hUMnog
Mar 18, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/03/17/201223/popcorn-time-the-netflix-for-piracy-is-back-online
Mar 18, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dgCPwz9 Oh man they are making Pacific Rim 3!!!!
Mar 18, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cracked.com/pictofacts-1621-weird-effects-coronavirus-pandemic-having-society/
Mar 18, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/03/17/2327220/fox-buys-free-ad-supported-streaming-service-tubi-for-440-million
Mar 18, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0Yhq2FzE24
Mar 18, 2020 9:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: so apparently the guy who ported doom to snes is the same guy hat made bleem, the more you know https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZU4-7jltj0o
Mar 18, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's a great video
Mar 18, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watched it earlier today and loved the information
Mar 18, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/blizzard-activision-servers-down-players-cant-connect-overwatch-call-duty-more-1492883?amp=1
Mar 18, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo III also down 
Mar 18, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/who-recommends-to-avoid-taking-ibuprofen-for-covid-19-symptoms/amp
Mar 18, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Posting to share information
Mar 18, 2020 9:34 AM - Flame: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/51929628
Mar 18, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foodandwine.com/news/good-eats-reloaded-season-two-2020-cooking-channel?amp=true
Mar 18, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news lol
Mar 18, 2020 9:38 AM - Flame: psionic how you doing with your "illness" right now
Mar 18, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aches tired fever on and off it's fine lol
Mar 18, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not the virus?
Mar 18, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it might be a cold?
Mar 18, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish me luck... Gonna try shopping in like 6 hours lol
Mar 18, 2020 9:50 AM - Flame: dude what time is it there?
Mar 18, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6AM
Mar 18, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would go shopping sooner but at 9AM have an appointment to get my breaks done
Mar 18, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brakes even lol
Mar 18, 2020 9:53 AM - Flame: you should go to the shops asap
Mar 18, 2020 9:53 AM - Flame: nothing will be left
Mar 18, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did a bunch of stocking up weeks ago
Mar 18, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need some milk and bread and stuff lol
Mar 18, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew this was coming lol
Mar 18, 2020 9:58 AM - Flame: so the prophecy is fulfilled psionic?
Mar 18, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh less prophecy and more experience
Mar 18, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida has hurricanes this is normal behavior
Mar 18, 2020 10:30 AM - Flame: trump said that you gonna get some money soon
Mar 18, 2020 10:31 AM - Flame: yang2020 thing
Mar 18, 2020 10:31 AM - Flame: what you going to spend that money on psionic??
Mar 18, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A AMD 4000's CPU lol
Mar 18, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the 4700X lol
Mar 18, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be honest my job is super secure right now....
Mar 18, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anything I will end up working a ton of overtime soon
Mar 18, 2020 10:52 AM - BORTZ: I cant remember what you do
Mar 18, 2020 10:52 AM - BORTZ: Security guard?
Mar 18, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes at a hospital lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:04 AM - BORTZ: oh dang
Mar 18, 2020 11:04 AM - BORTZ: <3
Mar 18, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow news is saying they are sending out 1,000 dollar checks to every american lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe a 4900X lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's pretty interesting right now.... we have so many new rules and questions we have to ask
Mar 18, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I asked if we could set up the thermometer testing before people enter
Mar 18, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: National guard and restrictions of purchases soon....
Mar 18, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 Have you been out of the country in the last 14 days?
Mar 18, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 Do you have any symptoms, fever, aches and pains, dry cough?
Mar 18, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 Have you been around anyone with those symptoms?
Mar 18, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they answer yes to any of those they are not allowed in the hospital unless as a patient lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also no one under 18 is allowed to visit
Mar 18, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital is talking about shutting down non essential visits entirely
Mar 18, 2020 11:18 AM - Flame: dude i told you
Mar 18, 2020 11:20 AM - Flame: dont spend the  1,000 dollars at once
Mar 18, 2020 11:20 AM - Flame: lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/p/N82E16819113103
Mar 18, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect the rest can go into a larger hard drive  lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:23 AM - Flame: 5TB SSD
Mar 18, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 2TB SSD right now 
Mar 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Flame: psionic i got the perfect idea !!!
Mar 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Flame: we should go las vegas
Mar 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Flame: tom, you and me
Mar 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now on the news they are talking about sending out multiple checks....
Mar 18, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice every 2 weeks for the next 3 months will be nice lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:27 AM - Flame: lmao
Mar 18, 2020 11:27 AM - Flame: no chance
Mar 18, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I doubt it lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they do I will use the extra money to pay off my house or something lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:28 AM - Flame: communist have won psionic!
Mar 18, 2020 11:28 AM - Flame: everyone is equal now
Mar 18, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:33 AM - Flame: oh shit they have gotten to psionic
Mar 18, 2020 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xi is the fearless leader now! lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that how you spell his name? lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish I could buy a TG-16/PC-Engine Mini 
Mar 18, 2020 11:36 AM - sailr: Remember to wear a mask
Mar 18, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhPln7ClkS4
Mar 18, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a bat mask lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Click my name 
Mar 18, 2020 11:36 AM - Flame: dont worry man with your 1G psio you can buy your TG-16/PC-Engine Mini and left money for midget t****** hookers
Mar 18, 2020 11:38 AM - sailr: This joke is not funny.
Mar 18, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2020 11:39 AM - sailr: 带口罩，畏惧生命，拒食野味
Mar 18, 2020 11:39 AM - sailr: I know those words
Mar 18, 2020 11:40 AM - sailr: It's a propaganda chart to publicize the prevention of infection.
Mar 18, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah eating bats and pangolans and other weird things...
Mar 18, 2020 11:42 AM - sailr: Why do we eat those animals?
Mar 18, 2020 11:42 AM - sailr: It has been advertised many times on TV.
Mar 18, 2020 11:43 AM - sailr: SARS in 2003 and 2019-nCoV in 2020.
Mar 18, 2020 11:44 AM - sailr: 19:55
Mar 18, 2020 11:44 AM - sailr: I'm going to bed
Mar 18, 2020 11:48 AM - Skelletonike: damn work is extra boring these days
Mar 18, 2020 11:48 AM - Skelletonike: I spend most of my days browsing facebook, imgur, and looking at phones
Mar 18, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eggo needs to make Chicken and waffles waffles
Mar 18, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waffles with little pieces of fried chicken in them
Mar 18, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Don't do this to me man, I'm already hungry dammit  
Mar 18, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/61sVhuG
Mar 18, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife gave me this huge shopping list lol I told her I would do what I could but it was unlikely much would be there
Mar 18, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at the place to get my car brakes done they opened 10 minutes ago.... No one is here lol
Mar 18, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: No other customers, or no workers?  
Mar 18, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: https://amp.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/health-environment/article/3075650/first-dog-found-coronavirus-has-died-after
Mar 18, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol both
Mar 18, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird dog maybe died of old age?
Mar 18, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope this thing isn't multi species lol
Mar 18, 2020 1:35 PM - Flame: it cant be
Mar 18, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: Didn't it come from an animal?
Mar 18, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: A bat-kabob or shrew stew?
Mar 18, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Skink ceviche?
Mar 18, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: yeah but it cant start killing very know being.
Mar 18, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: is that even possible
Mar 18, 2020 2:01 PM - Flame: sheeeeeeeeiit
Mar 18, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: I just got home
Mar 18, 2020 3:56 PM - Lilith Valentine: Welcome back to the Temp, your best home
Mar 18, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather be in my exs basement again
Mar 18, 2020 6:06 PM - Chary: dead space lol
Mar 18, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol tried like 3 stores for milk bread and some stuff
Mar 18, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heading home with a bunch of other crap
Mar 18, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife keeps stopping at the store every day to try and grab as much soy milk that's left for the babby, we've managed to get a whole 4 half gallon cartons since Friday cuz everyone keeps fucking hoarding that shit
Mar 18, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which should last about 2 weeks, give or take
Mar 18, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But fucking annoying that we have to stock up like that cuz everyone else is panic buying all the shit
Mar 18, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People buying fucktons of baby wipes as well, so nobody has those in stock anywhere in town, and even Amazon has been out of stock for their own brand until next week
Mar 18, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've got 2 packages that will have to last us until the 24th which is about as early as our usual Amazon subscription will show up
Mar 18, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soy Milk?
Mar 18, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom careful  Soy products are bad and soy oil AKA "Vegetable oil" might actually be the cause of autism.
Mar 18, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200117080827.htm
Mar 18, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only in retarded high amounts, and it's not that bad
Mar 18, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soymilk has virtually no soybean oil in it anyways lol
Mar 18, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh good thing
Mar 18, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't baby Tom to be all gimpy lol
Mar 18, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went to 3 stores today and spent like 350 dollars on weird shit lol
Mar 18, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least meat and seafood where easy to get lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X31g5TB-MRo
Mar 18, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: Why are you giving the baby soy milk in the first place, Tom?
Mar 18, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby is a vegetarian!!!
Mar 18, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She seemed to have a harder time adjusting to cow's milk than usual, was constantly constipated even after the usual adjustment period, so doc suggested soy milk instead
Mar 18, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was indeed much better
Mar 18, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's not lactose intolerant or anything, since she eats plenty of cheese and yogurts and such and doesn't have an issue
Mar 18, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Milk just didn't agree with her for some reason
Mar 18, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: Fresh milknis hard on some kids, not easy to digest.
Mar 18, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: Do you boil it?
Mar 18, 2020 7:28 PM - Veho: Pasteurization alone doesn't break down the hard to digest stuff.
Mar 18, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: It "preserves the nutritional value" 
Mar 18, 2020 7:30 PM - Veho: And for some people it's easier to digest if you simmer it a bit.
Mar 18, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We haven't, no, but I don't think I've ever heard of that as a suggestion myself lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Have you tried oat milk? I prefer it to soy milk myself.
Mar 18, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, we have a food assistance program for the babby, they only cover soy milk or cow milk so we just opted for soy lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: What about formula?
Mar 18, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've just finished weaning her off it since the program doesn't cover it after 1 year anymore, too expensive for us to continue
Mar 18, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: 
Mar 18, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: Tom, are you destitute?
Mar 18, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is going to get a bunch of money soon lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump giving everyone in America 1000 dollars!!!
Mar 18, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like free money our kids will have to pay back!!!
Mar 18, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: Hail Dolan.
Mar 18, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Our doc recommended weaning off formula after a year anyways, in the US that's considered "normal"
Mar 18, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe with Corona killing all the old people they can just take it from social security
Mar 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: There are different formulas of formula (heh) for different stages, the "1+" version counts as the daily dairy serving.
Mar 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to our "nutritional plan" we made with the doc, we introduced solid foods around 10 months since she had all the fucking teeth ever, so that along with milk was perfectly fine for her lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Veho: I don't think we got any official recommendation on when we should cut out formula completely, only when to start introducing solid foods and in what order.
Mar 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just breast feed until like 14 I think I seen that on a talk show one time lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Veho: 14 months or years?
Mar 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: 
Mar 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: years
Mar 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the kid is old enough to get an erection about sucking on a boob I am pretty sure that's like 12 years too long lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bombababby ended up way ahead of the curve on teeth, she's already got a couple upper molars coming in like a month or so earlier than expected
Mar 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: Any teething troubles?
Mar 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than the usual nonstop crying, nope lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Her molars were the toughest for sure, but she's all good for now
Mar 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This birthday cake cereal is pretty good... too bad I can only have like 2 spoonfuls lol
Mar 18, 2020 7:59 PM - Veho: My older one had zero trouble with teeth, we didn't even notice some of them coming in until they were completely out.
Mar 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: The younger one not so much.
Mar 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of her incisors were like that, yeah
Mar 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: We get two weeks' advance warning.
Mar 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First couple of teeth were bad, then a couple of the incisors that came in were pretty fine, and then her most recent molars were the worst for sure
Mar 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had no problems with teeth until 2 of my wisdom teeth decided that sideways was the right ways...
Mar 18, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to give her baby tylenol nearly every night just so she'd sleep for more than a couple hours
Mar 18, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  I blame god!
Mar 18, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: Wisdom teeth are the devil's own work  
Mar 18, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn over 300 people in Florida have corona now
Mar 18, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's true lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: Mine aren't even impacted, they just took 15 years to grow.
Mar 18, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did break half of one off with a hammer and a screw driver though so that was better for a couple of years (then I got them removed by a dentist)
Mar 18, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Home surgery is a hobby of mine 
Mar 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some scalpels on Amazon, if I could get the tumor on my spine I would remove that shit so fast lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got 1 wisdom tooth that grew in just fine, one that is sideways right now but still growing, and then the top two that aren't coming in yet at all lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have two left, one is like halfway out but straight the other is a no show lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, the HDD in my PS4 is either dead or dying I guess lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't boot into firmware, only way to fix it is to do a complete format and reinstall the firmware 
Mar 18, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ALL MY PIRATED GAMES, NOOOOO
Mar 18, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh that is bad
Mar 18, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install a bigger hard drive?
Mar 18, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably just buy a 500GB SSD TBH lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like an ancient 5.25 inch one 
Mar 18, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At this point, it'll only be used for like...Spiderman when the 6.20 exploit comes out
Mar 18, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's probably it lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe RDR2, if the PC version isn't cracked anytime soon lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for that one myself 
Mar 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I hear the ending is always bad lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a PS4 that's on 6.20 or lower firmware ;O;
Mar 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if I play it like GTA V I will never see the end
Mar 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am saving my money for a 4700X and a TG-16 Mini lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to play all those point and click CD games... lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ugh, speaking of PC hardware it fucking sucks Nvidia decided to delay their announcement of Ampere 
Mar 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Full motion video!!! It's like amazing!!! I think it can do like 12 FPS lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God damn CORUNA, RUIN'N MUH PC GAYMIN
Mar 18, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it's fine, just means my 2080 Ti is the best for a little while longer 
Mar 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I was, ready to throw away money on a preorder for a 3070 or something
Mar 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember how long my X-Fi Fatality was the best sound card you could get for like 10 years lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But noooooooooooo
Mar 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably still is the best lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom when you get your Trump check you could get a 2080 Ti  lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It had its own CPU and 64MB's of RAM lol sounds shit but for a sound card that's crazy
Mar 18, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The down side if a game crashed sometimes it would keep playing the games sound in the background lol (super rare) sort of like the SNES would do once in a while.
Mar 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If we did get some random $1000 I'd probably just buy a used 2070 super or something, throw the rest at bills again lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a bad idea
Mar 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 4 adults living here I wonder if I will get 4 checks  lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy me a Titan lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I'd get 2, for me and my wife lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably more, since babby
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC someone proposed $1500 a month for every month the virus is an issue for people with kids ll
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be nice lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 4700X Tom they are going to have a 50% increase in floating point performance....
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only then would I buy like a 2080 ti 
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's insane lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it'd go through, I'm not that lucky, but man would that be nice lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom we should start a law suite against China one of those Class Action ones lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "China is assholes, we where financially burdened by their disease!!!"
Mar 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 Trillion dollars should cover everything? lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's really going to suck though is we were planning on selling the house I'm at nice around the summer and moving a doublewide mobile home into my parent's back yard
Mar 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But house prices are going to fucking plummet, so that's a bit less likely now 
Mar 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But loans are like .25% interest lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just rent the house out and get a loan for the trailer
Mar 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trust me this is a great plan.... I stole it from the spiffing brit
Mar 18, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to drink some tea and play the game the way it's supposed to be played....
Mar 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also get a loan buy stonks
Mar 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the stonks go back up you will like double your money lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m4AYYRS.jpg
Mar 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pay the loan back and pocket the like 99.25% of the money
Mar 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: Best Korea, zero cases.
Mar 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho they found out that by sucking fearless leaders penis was the cure?
Mar 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: You can't contract coronavirus when leaving your house is a capital offense.
Mar 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, as if they'd be be allowed to live after testing positive
Mar 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Ohh you have corona.... Please see the nice guy behind the building for the cure..." *gunshots heard*
Mar 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: Those count as recovered cases.
Mar 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/001/784/253/4bb.jpg
Mar 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: "Technically, he's no longer sick."
Mar 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: Tom, LOL
Mar 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like NK cost me a game of Plague Inc one time... on Brutal difficulty
Mar 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's exactly what's going down in NK 
Mar 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The sad part is it's probably true 
Mar 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol China also was burning people alive....
Mar 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a video they where dragging people out of apartment buildings and just tossing them on bonfires
Mar 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sick people don't put up too much of a fight lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey, look on the bright side, maybe the government in NK will all get sick and collapse and SK can finally take over
Mar 18, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would at least give someone a black eye to remember me by lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom NK provides the comic relief... well Trump too but lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In 2-3 months after, all the previously "NKs" will be expert Starcraft players lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they aren't that good... I used to play against them all the time. I think I lost like 3-4 matches against them lol
Mar 18, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Out of like thousands....
Mar 18, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards would just rage quit like 99% of the time 
Mar 18, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me I want the HD remake
Mar 18, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "We require more lesbian gas!"
Mar 18, 2020 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 18, 2020 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, What's the gas for?
Mar 18, 2020 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: you think NK gets infected with how locked down everything is there?
Mar 18, 2020 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: NK is so fundamentally fucked even if the government collapsed, someone would just take its place and continue the same way
Mar 18, 2020 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: why aren't people training birds to fly to NK and assassinate the leaders? they're not gonna care about some birds crossing the border right?
Mar 18, 2020 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: attach bombs to them
Mar 18, 2020 11:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: People train birds to poop on cars 
Mar 19, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgfTC3UVCVs


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 20, 2020)

Mar 19, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/03/us-govt-expects-18-month-pandemic-with-widespread-supply-shortages/?amp=1
Mar 19, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/03/18/world/sharks-new-species-scn/index.html
Mar 19, 2020 4:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: anyone else having issues with being logged out of gbatemp on a daily basis?
Mar 19, 2020 4:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: are they seriously saying they're going to keep everything on lockdown for 18 months?
Mar 19, 2020 4:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's asinine
Mar 19, 2020 4:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: if they can't control the spread very soon, they've already lost
Mar 19, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a done deal but the whole world sounds fucked lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:04 AM - Xzi: self-isolation/quarantine is gonna be 2-3 months at most, I think theyre talking about the virus running its course entirely tho
Mar 19, 2020 5:05 AM - Xzi: in which case, 18 months seems conservative, it could mutate and come back stronger or weaker, infecting people that have already had it once
Mar 19, 2020 5:05 AM - Xzi: could turn into an every year seasonal thing like the flu
Mar 19, 2020 5:06 AM - Xzi: but we'll have a vaccine in about a year so it can be managed
Mar 19, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.banggood.com/20pcs-Disposable-Medical-Face-Mouth-Masks-Non-Woven-Anti-Dust-Earloops-Mask-p-1643721.html?akmClientCountry=America&utm_design=147&utm_source=emarsys&utm_medium=Mail_mailad407_us&utm_campaign=newsletteremarsys&utm_content=elaine&sc_src=email_4231747&sc_eh=8453664684be92061&sc_llid=65091&sc_lid=176322321&sc_uid=Pbkd5Y5xB7&cur_warehouse=CN
Mar 19, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's already mutated 1 time and possibly 2 times...
Mar 19, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd one is less bad, the rumored 3rd one is supposedly worse.
Mar 19, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope the vaccine works on all of them.
Mar 19, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eOxz2Qo
Mar 19, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lJolOuu
Mar 19, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B9G5tv3
Mar 19, 2020 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: Xzi: thing is, all the things they're saying it will affect sounds like they mean for the entire 18 month span and that would only be the case if they kept lockdown for those 18 months as the virus itself isn't what's causing all those things
Mar 19, 2020 5:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol that's the cheap kind of face mask that does absolutely nothing for corona
Mar 19, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the hospital ones don't do anything for it either lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a good one here that I could wear to work, but it might cause people to be a little scared... (it's a NBC rated gas mask) lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Combined with a whole suit I can fake being important lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye working in the hospital I get access to information, I still classify as rumors because I can't verify them... but rumor is national guard is going to be activated (all of them not just the 6 states that have so far) and even more radical measures are in the works
Mar 19, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how Iran is doing right now.... Italy last I checked was at 250+ deaths a day and more cases all the time.
Mar 19, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: France
Mar 19, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 's people are ignoring any sort of social distance things
Mar 19, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bLrdoXF
Mar 19, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xmjSZuI
Mar 19, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Jtk5wfy
Mar 19, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oOFEy0y
Mar 19, 2020 7:17 AM - Xzi: IIRC masks wont prevent you from catching the virus, only spreading it if you already have it
Mar 19, 2020 7:17 AM - Xzi: I think that's what my mom said (registered nurse)
Mar 19, 2020 8:07 AM - T-hug: DEAD
Mar 19, 2020 8:07 AM - T-hug: or
Mar 19, 2020 8:07 AM - T-hug: SCHOOL
Mar 19, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/d4p4KVo.jpg
Mar 19, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: or HIGH SCHOOL OF THE DEAD
Mar 19, 2020 8:27 AM - Veho: T-hug, are you and your family keeping safe?
Mar 19, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tRvhBHs.png
Mar 19, 2020 9:26 AM - T-hug: Just carrying on as normal atm
Mar 19, 2020 9:26 AM - T-hug: Some of my work has shutdown but I'm still in
Mar 19, 2020 9:27 AM - T-hug: Think well go into lockdown on Friday
Mar 19, 2020 9:48 AM - Jiehfeng: we are already on lockdown as an island
Mar 19, 2020 9:48 AM - Jiehfeng: good luck americans
Mar 19, 2020 9:49 AM - Jiehfeng: cold war just might begin, depends on the elite's trigger fingers, just pray to all gods and goddess or whatever you think/believe in
Mar 19, 2020 9:49 AM - Jiehfeng: we all need to band together on this.
Mar 19, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qZrZeIA
Mar 19, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E1QK5Nj
Mar 19, 2020 11:47 AM - kenenthk: I need a place where I can say whatever I want
Mar 19, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XlGVJ0Z
Mar 19, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk that place is called your mind 
Mar 19, 2020 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi it's the shitbox
Mar 19, 2020 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UhHlvV0
Mar 19, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/0YU-0100-00002?Item=9SIAH19B510540&utm_medium=TraEmail&utm_source=TEMC-Shipping-New-Tracking-Notification-Responsive-US&cm_mmc=TEMC-Shipping-New-Tracking-Notification-Responsive-US-_-index-_-product-image-_-9SIAH19B510540
Mar 19, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dwxi83a7luQ&t=87s always annoyed me that this game never came out at the time....
Mar 19, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have bought it for sure lol
Mar 19, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: That place is called your mom.
Mar 19, 2020 12:44 PM - p1ngpong: anyone else working from home now?
Mar 19, 2020 12:44 PM - p1ngpong: what am I asking, its not like any switch owners are actually employable....
Mar 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acOnskcyrtA
Mar 19, 2020 1:07 PM - BORTZ: Cant 
Mar 19, 2020 1:07 PM - BORTZ: gotta keep going to work
Mar 19, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BORTZ!!!! 
Mar 19, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona hasn't killed the regulars yet lol
Mar 19, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dx.com/p/double-people-pie-cream-face-game-funny-gadget-kids-novelty-toy-interactive-family-game-2606927.html?tc=USD&ta=US&lp=1&utm_source=dx&utm_medium=edm&utm_campaign=20200319_fool_en&Utm_rid=12787464
Mar 19, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: Fun game for two or more players. Everyone bangs intil someone gets creampied.
Mar 19, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/gamestop-will-be-selling-doom-eternal-a-day-early-as-a-safety-precaution.560283/page-2#post-8979880
Mar 19, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: ;o;
Mar 19, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 19, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/660727/bit-rot-how-hard-drives-and-ssds-die-over-time/amp/
Mar 19, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Archival hard drives for pictures and stuff seems like 2 hard drives with a lot of crc and redundancy would work OK
Mar 19, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/lekeuhlujgn41.jpg
Mar 19, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1NpJj9rUMM&feature=em-uploademail
Mar 19, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/white-house-doctor-we-need-millennials-to-stay-healthy-1842401810/amp
Mar 19, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck that term, i'm born in 1991 damn it
Mar 19, 2020 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: "We can’t start chiseling 1s and 0s onto stone" actually we can, with those weird 1000-year bluray m-discs
Mar 19, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember 91 was an interesting year lol I was 18 lol
Mar 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 17 hmm damn going senile lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: Psi is becoming an old fogey.
Mar 19, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: I was 9 in 1991.
Mar 19, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/tech/new-york-amazon-worker-positive-coronavirus.amp
Mar 19, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you can get Corona overnighted lol
Mar 19, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vGKnikW.jpg
Mar 19, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: Just make sure you boil every package you receive and you'll be fine.
Mar 19, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnKk3VWigKs
Mar 19, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: https://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/1584541091-20200318.png
Mar 19, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: It's weird what people buy in emergencies.
Mar 19, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: We have enough TP in stores but for some reason people bought out all the yeast.
Mar 19, 2020 6:17 PM - Veho: Fresh yeast, dry yeast... all gone.
Mar 19, 2020 6:18 PM - Veho: It's not like anyone knows how to make bread  
Mar 19, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some people do, I mean I can make bread 
Mar 19, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In in fact bought some flour for that reason yesterday 
Mar 19, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bread was sold out at 3 stores, all the TP most canned goods. Was able to get some fruit and veggies canned but all canned meats all peanut butter and jelly lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chip and soda isle? Completely stocked lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if anything you can get some chips and dip lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might check out publix in like 4 days... see if TP is a thing lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have enough to last like 2 weeks but would not like to let it run that low lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I would just go buy some when I only have like 2 rolls left but now.. I don't want to be less than 10 lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: I wanted to make bread, I don't trust that those in the store haven't been sneezed on.
Mar 19, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: But since there's no yeast I have to make soda bread.
Mar 19, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: It's pretty good.
Mar 19, 2020 6:34 PM - Veho: It's not to be sneezed at  
Mar 19, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 19, 2020 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: how about beer bread? beer has yeast
Mar 19, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: the one thing they never seem to run out of anywhere is beer
Mar 19, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/19/world/coronavirus-news.amp.html
Mar 19, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why are Italians getting hit so hard?
Mar 19, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye beer bread sounds good I might try to make a loaf
Mar 19, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have made beer battered stuff before and that was good lol
Mar 19, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: A bunch of Italian companies have factories and workshops in China, and they like to have their own employees on site as supervisors, QA and so on.
Mar 19, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: Those people flew back home for Chinese (lunar) New Year, and visited friends and family.
Mar 19, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: By the time they started exhibiting symptoms, thousands were exposed.
Mar 19, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: The government made plans to quarantine the affected cities, but the plans were lraked to the press.
Mar 19, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: 10 thousand people left the affected areas to "escape" the lockdown.
Mar 19, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: And so it spread to the rest of Italy.
Mar 19, 2020 7:13 PM - Veho: By the time the whole country was put on lockdown, the number of infected was greater than their health system could handle.
Mar 19, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus
Mar 19, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's like a literal worst case scenario
Mar 19, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/staff/2020/03/you-can-save-10-on-doom-eternal-today-before-it-officially-launches/
Mar 19, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that ones for you lol
Mar 19, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just for the shitty console release lol
Mar 19, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I gotta play my Doom Eternal at 1000FPS kthx ;O;
Mar 19, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: Are you saying consoles can't push that kind of framerate?  ;0;
Mar 19, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 19, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At some point PCs are going to have better resolution and FPS than real life 
Mar 19, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: real life doesn't have a resolution/FPS
Mar 19, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: our eyes sort of kind of have a resolution but games are limited by that too
Mar 19, 2020 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can never get better than whatw r perceive, unless we can wire computers directly into our brains
Mar 19, 2020 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I would be first in line to buy a computer neural link
Mar 19, 2020 9:31 PM - mery: Do you help me privately on a game? is there a post here in the forum where we talk about a hack game that I like do you help me in private?
Mar 19, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: No
Mar 19, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: why is the shitbox accessible to noobs now
Mar 19, 2020 9:36 PM - mery: I wrote a post on new style boutique star help me in the forum?
Mar 19, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comb.io/SJczUH
Mar 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1007840/Wanking_Simulator/ < 
Mar 20, 2020 12:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: why would i need a wanking simulator when i can wank right from the comfort of my own home?
Mar 20, 2020 12:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, it's like wanking but with superpowers
Mar 20, 2020 1:02 AM - TheZander: is the chat box and the shout box the same thing
Mar 20, 2020 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: no
Mar 20, 2020 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is only the shitbox
Mar 20, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is only Zool!!!
Mar 20, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zuul? I'm bad at spelling ancient sumarian lol
Mar 20, 2020 3:23 AM - TheZander: i asked a question a couplem days back but i dont know iof it was answered is there a way currently to look upo thwe hioshtory of the shoutbox to see if there is a answer to the question after i asked it
Mar 20, 2020 3:23 AM - TheZander: typos*
Mar 20, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/auto/gasoline-99-cents-kentucky.amp
Mar 20, 2020 3:28 AM - TheZander: im going to line my trunk with cerand wrap and fill it up
Mar 20, 2020 3:28 AM - TheZander: then do a little custom gas tank mossing and have it set up like a resovoir


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 21, 2020)

Mar 20, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/coronavirus-digestive-symptoms-diarrhea-almost-half-of-patients/#
Mar 20, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe extra TP isn't a bad idea
Mar 20, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/14QfWY_Q-SA
Mar 20, 2020 5:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: I get diarrhea all the time anyway
Mar 20, 2020 5:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4GW6Ffr.png
Mar 20, 2020 5:42 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/a8wgMzo
Mar 20, 2020 7:25 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: World War C continues.....
Mar 20, 2020 7:39 AM - Veho: @TheZander, the shoutbox history is here:  https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-shoutbox-thread.497087/
Mar 20, 2020 7:39 AM - Veho: Find what you missed.
Mar 20, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Miss what you find!!!
Mar 20, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that is exactly what China did Veho and worse.
Mar 20, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't spread Corona if your 6 feet underground
Mar 20, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or ashes that works good too
Mar 20, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/geforce-rtx-ready-for-directx-12-ultimate/
Mar 20, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that sounds exciting
Mar 20, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still would like some RTX magic filter for my emulation games 
Mar 20, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4K but it looks exactly like an old tube with the light bleeding to blend colors and such
Mar 20, 2020 10:44 AM - kenenthk: I bought a new frying pan
Mar 20, 2020 10:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJADRNM/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_5VjDEbEB19B3Z
Mar 20, 2020 10:47 AM - Skelletonike: Damn. People and their sudden urges to buy every shit while they're at home is making me extra busy
Mar 20, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/eating-may-never-same-u-140041187.html
Mar 20, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 20, 2020 10:50 AM - Skelletonike: Welp, if I do get sick I'll most likely pass it on to the CEO, so there's that.
Mar 20, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just run around licking people lol
Mar 20, 2020 10:59 AM - kenenthk: It was free cause our director gave like $45 gift cards
Mar 20, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: People are saying China killed everyone infected or suspected of infection, buried people alive, welded them into containers, burned the remains, we know the lockdown and quarantine are enforced by the army and under severe (terminal) penalties for breach.
Mar 20, 2020 11:44 AM - Veho: But when they say there have been no _new_ cases in Wuhan this week, nobody believes them.
Mar 20, 2020 11:56 AM - Flame: i dont believe them too.
Mar 20, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: So if killing people doesn't stop the spread, what chance does the rest of the world have with the health "recommendations"?
Mar 20, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: We're FUUUCKED.
Mar 20, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much
Mar 20, 2020 12:38 PM - T-hug: I heard a dog died from it
Mar 20, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: http://wondermark.com/c/2020-03-15-1513action.png
Mar 20, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: The dog was 17 years old, it died from all the poking and prodding.
Mar 20, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2vzS4RJ
Mar 20, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: listen to my shit
Mar 20, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mISgVgd
Mar 20, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bGlp999
Mar 20, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: Admiral Grievouououous.
Mar 20, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Looks like that kitty's plan got... foiled.
Mar 20, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1qY8VA1
Mar 20, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IDksiV2
Mar 20, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: https://assets.penny-arcade.com/comics/q7gekm-8g1NKP6Gc.jpg
Mar 20, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: Those wildlife photos are  great  
Mar 20, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, Doom Eternal is more Doom so that's nice
Mar 20, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course Bethesda has to "accidentally" or otherwise release a DRM free version of their thing so I didn't have to spend $60 on this 
Mar 20, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well
Mar 20, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: did they?
Mar 20, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, on their own launcher they included a DRM free EXE lol
Mar 20, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You still have to login to a Bethesda account, but someone already generated a fake "ticket" kind of thing so you don't have to
Mar 20, 2020 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh didn't know cats could fly
Mar 20, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha makes you wonder who's to blame for that
Mar 20, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe someone at bethesda doesn't like denuvo
Mar 20, 2020 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it was done on purpose, it must have been some guy going rogue, that defeats the whole point of using denuvo in the first place, there's no way they would allow tat
Mar 20, 2020 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: that
Mar 20, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It happened with Rage 2, too
Mar 20, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Despite all the rage Tom was still just a rat in a cage  lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8-r-V0uK4u0?t=50
Mar 20, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat Tom Doom 64 also!!!  lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EozaE40.jpg
Mar 20, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went through the first level really quick, it's pretty shit tbh lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Feels slow, I think there's something weird with mouse acceleration or something as well
Mar 20, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure how I feel completely about Doom Eternal though lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't really feel "fresh" or anything
Mar 20, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lkQ8GZZ
Mar 20, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like...more of 2016 Doom, which is ok I guess, but I was hoping it'd feel a bit nicer or something lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it looks like Doom 2016 with some minor stuff added, I am gonna try it out but I already know I wont complete it lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like there's a bit too much story stuff getting in the way of my ripping and tearing lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Every now and again I have to like stop for 30 seconds or a minute or whatever for some small cutscene for story, and I just wanna go around snapping demon necks
Mar 20, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Work is moving everyone to mandatory 12 hour shifts, and 4 days a week lol we had 3 guards quit over this virus lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom yeah Doom is not exactly a story driven game
Mar 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still like the PS1 version best so far of all the ones I played.
Mar 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, I only played like two missions total which took two hours so I dunno if there's like less story further on or something lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like the N64 version a lot too, (I still have my copy) lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Brutal Doom best doom ;O;
Mar 20, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL There is a One Punch Man game?
Mar 20, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I do like that one too Tom lol
Mar 20, 2020 6:53 PM - Ericthegreat: Not usually my type of music, but i feel some of you like the megas
Mar 20, 2020 6:54 PM - Ericthegreat: they released some new songs
Mar 20, 2020 6:54 PM - Ericthegreat: https://www.youtube.com/user/theMegas
Mar 20, 2020 6:54 PM - Ericthegreat: SOme castlevania themed
Mar 20, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lkQ8GZZ
Mar 20, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: Nah, requires too many ingredients I don't have. Like meat. And salt.
Mar 20, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: >_>
Mar 20, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/quaUp9K
Mar 20, 2020 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least you're not at much risk of infection right Psi
Mar 20, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/e84ZLPy
Mar 20, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I think my PC is too powerful... I forgot I was installing the latest GPU driver and tried to start Doom lol
Mar 20, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Game basically said "umm no...." lol
Mar 20, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tried the Doom 64, they did a great job on it. Play it with a 360 controller 
Mar 20, 2020 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho what am I looking at
Mar 20, 2020 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm afraid to ask
Mar 20, 2020 9:05 PM - T-hug: They're from Weekend at Vehos
Mar 20, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, my GC came in and it does have the SP2 port 
Mar 20, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yay for easy GC pirating ;O;
Mar 20, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'll ever play the thing, TBH, since Dolphin lol
Mar 20, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey always nice to have backup loading on original hardware
Mar 20, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sMKI9gA
Mar 20, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Https://imgur.com/gallery/D3KAgfp
Mar 20, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a7tjO3x
Mar 20, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll see your milk bath Veho and raise you... What ever the hell this is lol
Mar 20, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fmme66m
Mar 21, 2020 1:19 AM - Hambrew: i really hate anime
Mar 21, 2020 1:19 AM - Hambrew: in fact, i'm on the lam from weeaboos
Mar 21, 2020 1:19 AM - Hambrew: i bragged that I am a serious BFDI fan and look where I ended up
Mar 21, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BFDI? Is that a sex thing? Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 22, 2020)

Mar 21, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a sort of PSA unless you have a bone sticking out or bleeding profusely stay away from hospitals
Mar 21, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona Corona everywhere as far as the eye can see....
Mar 21, 2020 4:38 AM - AsPika2219: Just stay at home everyone!
Mar 21, 2020 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: it probablly is in your world Psi lol
Mar 21, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is lol
Mar 21, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We shut down non essential visitation period
Mar 21, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: National guard will probably be deployed soon
Mar 21, 2020 6:52 AM - Veho: Psi, how far away are you from popular spring break spots?
Mar 21, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 30 minutes for Clearwater Beach but from my job? I can see the beach from my post....
Mar 21, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vero Beach is probably 20 minutes south of this hospital? Not sure exactly lol
Mar 21, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah lots of retarded kids flocking to the beaches
Mar 21, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Disney is closed all the theme parks are closed
Mar 21, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital I am at is pretty much on lockdown no visitors at all
Mar 21, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 0 poeple in the last 4 hours being paid to sit and watch movies on my phone living the dream lol
Mar 21, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably going to be working like 5 12 hour shifts a week soon
Mar 21, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://weartv.com/news/local/gov-desantis-orders-all-restaurants-gyms-fitness-centers-in-florida-to-close
Mar 21, 2020 7:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r0m1QeA.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 7:58 AM - Veho: What's the best adblocker for Firefox?
Mar 21, 2020 7:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: uBlock Origin
Mar 21, 2020 7:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i also recommend Nano Defender which blocks anti-adblock, just make sure you follow the extra instrucions to get it working with ublock
Mar 21, 2020 8:02 AM - Veho: Thanks.
Mar 21, 2020 8:02 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnd1jKcfBRE
Mar 21, 2020 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh and another thing. SponsorBlock to skip those annoying sponsor messages in youtube videos
Mar 21, 2020 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's crowdsourced, people submit the sponsor times in videos, so it gets updated quickly with new v ideos
Mar 21, 2020 8:12 AM - Veho: Nice.
Mar 21, 2020 8:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: seeing those sponsor ads just makes me angry these days, it's always the same ones, and the VPN ones are always misleading bullshit
Mar 21, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: I always remember that Tom Scott video.
Mar 21, 2020 8:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: so tired of hearing about raid shadow legends and *insert VPN here* and audible and skillshare and all those
Mar 21, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah lol me too
Mar 21, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's pretty great
Mar 21, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think i linked it to you
Mar 21, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2020/3/19/21186029/toilet-paper-calculator-coronavirus-self-isolation-how-long-it-lasts
Mar 21, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: https://itch.io/c/759545/self-isolation-on-a-budget
Mar 21, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: dont need a calculator for that
Mar 21, 2020 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: just use your head
Mar 21, 2020 8:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: also, how much toilet paper is used per visit is very individual
Mar 21, 2020 8:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: friend of mine for example uses a whole roll per visit
Mar 21, 2020 8:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i
Mar 21, 2020 8:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure how he manages that
Mar 21, 2020 8:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't exactly watch him
Mar 21, 2020 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if he just gets a big wad and wipes once and throws it in the toilet
Mar 21, 2020 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wipe, fold it over, wipe, fold it over etc
Mar 21, 2020 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: like i think most normal people do?
Mar 21, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I do lol
Mar 21, 2020 9:03 AM - sailr: I want eat
Mar 21, 2020 9:03 AM - sailr: Hot pot
Mar 21, 2020 9:03 AM - sailr: QAQ
Mar 21, 2020 9:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah Psi but you're a weirdo so that doesn't say much
Mar 21, 2020 9:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 21, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/let-cruise-lines-sink-103035401.html
Mar 21, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: Fuck that. Nationalize them, privatize them later.
Mar 21, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I say let them turn to piracy lol
Mar 21, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: Start their own country in international waters.
Mar 21, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: Make it a tax haven.
Mar 21, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/O6DjDUQ.mp4
Mar 21, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cruise ship of the damned
Mar 21, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diamond princess manned by demon princes
Mar 21, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: A month in and all their ships will look like Kowloon walled city.
Mar 21, 2020 10:41 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: Without any support, if Italy's Covid19 Death count rises even more, then the country will fall like the Roman Empire which italy stood...
Mar 21, 2020 10:57 AM - Flame: support from who? everyone is facing this
Mar 21, 2020 10:57 AM - Flame: everyone is facing hard times
Mar 21, 2020 10:57 AM - Flame: its dog eat dog right now
Mar 21, 2020 11:06 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: Medical support from international organisations, even I heard China was also involved in the help since they're the one that started the virus
Mar 21, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 21, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SrT2FAE
Mar 21, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BoECiMA
Mar 21, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RODhHro
Mar 21, 2020 12:15 PM - Veho: Hmmmmm...
Mar 21, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lhtgtYE
Mar 21, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is candied pickles a thing?
Mar 21, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: They should be.
Mar 21, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean like how they make those candied fruit like what is in fruit cake
Mar 21, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So sweet so sour my enemies will tremble in fear!!!!
Mar 21, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SZz83dj.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 1:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WVOXQV2.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alpha bravo shifts are enacted lol
Mar 21, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/v7sYyFC.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wwNgRby.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ttBrsSV.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mhUh2BO.jpg
Mar 21, 2020 8:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spring is a lie, is still cold 
Mar 21, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Millions of engines now are not hearing the air
Mar 21, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heating
Mar 21, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The.Invisible.Man.2020.1080p.AMZN.WEBRip.DDP5.1.x264-NTG
Mar 21, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: Is that the one with the Handmaiden's Tale chich? Meh.
Mar 21, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It felt like an odd sequel to The Erotic Misadventures of the Invisible Man 
Mar 21, 2020 10:24 PM - puss2puss: i think people are not realizing, that, we pratically ALL carry covid19, but not actively. Its there, but not triggered until the circumstances are met. It must be like this since last november-december.  Earth is getting cleaned a little bit now, its the start of a long process to reduce the rate of how fast renewable resources are getting used.
Mar 21, 2020 10:25 PM - puss2puss: if you cant influence humans to stop their bad routines of breaking the nature, tarnishing natural element, you need to force them.
Mar 21, 2020 10:31 PM - puss2puss: Something important to keep in mind: lots of information from the media are not totally true amd exagerated, but one thing that is for real and people should keep that in mind: the virus isnt more dangerous then a flu, but..it is mutating and spreading extremely fast and wont stop anytime soon. Ill people, old people, newborns with health issues, are at extreme risks..
Mar 21, 2020 10:34 PM - puss2puss: ..we all need to do our part even if we dont beleive everything, even if we are healthy, it doesnt change our role: stay home as much as possible, avoid public places for a while.
Mar 21, 2020 10:36 PM - puss2puss: Dont panic as they want you to, just be cautious and open your eyes and mind, about what is really happenning, the result will be good for some..bad for others... the moral: humans in general have acted like shit for too long, we now pay a bad price just to fix it.
Mar 21, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can confirm Doom Eternal runs great on a 2080 To 
Mar 21, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ti
Mar 22, 2020 12:25 AM - puss2puss: i dont think any current games would have difficulty running smooth on this kinda beast 
Mar 22, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but are you the Doomicorn?
Mar 22, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/Z31f81A.jpg < lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It runs...ok on my Razer Blade lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to play on like all medium for 60fps/1080p 
Mar 22, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: First game I've installed on this thing that I've had to lower any settings for, though, which is pretty impressive
Mar 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I got 100+FPS on max with my 1070 though, so that's good lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm playing at 4K 
Mar 22, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, 100+FPS > shitty 4k ;O;
Mar 22, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no way 4K looks amazing
Mar 22, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm getting the full 60;FPS console experience lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if you're playing at 4k60fps, it's probably better than the console experience ;O;
Mar 22, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true lol
Mar 22, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And at least it's a Samsung display so that's nice
Mar 22, 2020 1:36 AM - Minox: I think you're both missing the mark
Mar 22, 2020 1:36 AM - Minox: The key is to play at 1440p with 120hz+
Mar 22, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for sure, 1440p 120+ is the gold standard
Mar 22, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I've said that same thing at some point before lol
Mar 22, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just poor boi so 1080p 144hz monitor 
Mar 22, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4k will only be worth it once HDR and decent 120+hz is commonplace/GPUs get there
Mar 22, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO
Mar 22, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that will be a good while
Mar 22, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since IIRC even SLI'd 2080s only get like 100ish fps in most modern titles at 4k lol
Mar 22, 2020 1:44 AM - Minox: 1080p is still alright with a decent framerate and some AA
Mar 22, 2020 1:45 AM - Minox: I would probably still be using a 1080p 144hz monitor if it wasn't for the fact that I moved
Mar 22, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K 144Hz might be expensive


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 23, 2020)

Mar 22, 2020 5:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh snap, Minox was here. 
Mar 22, 2020 6:33 AM - Veho: This year just keeps sandpapering our asses. We just had a lovely 5.4 earthquake to spice things up.
Mar 22, 2020 6:35 AM - Veho: Emergency services are urging everyone to leave their houses, but at the same time stay indoors due to the quarantine.
Mar 22, 2020 7:06 AM - Veho: https://m.vecernji.hr/media/img/c9/df/24382e9a55f7cd7eaa04.jpeg
Mar 22, 2020 7:14 AM - Veho: The buildings in the city center are 2-3 hundred years old, not really earthquake resistant.
Mar 22, 2020 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kgIOWvrssA
Mar 22, 2020 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: relevant
Mar 22, 2020 10:18 AM - Minox: earthquakes are always so confusing due to different systems
Mar 22, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always just think it's kenenthk's mom getting out of bed.
Mar 22, 2020 10:46 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: Eathquake during the viral pandemic???
Mar 22, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mFuePYn
Mar 22, 2020 12:16 PM - Flame: @GalacticWarsHalloween the Tectonic plates are not a lving thing you know and dont give two fucks about humans
Mar 22, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EakZxky
Mar 22, 2020 12:19 PM - kenenthk: I farted at work and blamed someone else
Mar 22, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fyTo2Vg
Mar 22, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk that is part of the fun of a fart
Mar 22, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4T97DSz
Mar 22, 2020 12:28 PM - sailr: I want play some game of 3ds
Mar 22, 2020 12:28 PM - sailr: But I don't know what I should play
Mar 22, 2020 12:28 PM - sailr: and I buy the one nes
Mar 22, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0HbvEs1
Mar 22, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FuWrJw7
Mar 22, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9wKX9ST Click here to see balls.
Mar 22, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BkMYDaL He also does circumcisions...
Mar 22, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dALuBaQ
Mar 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/doom-eternal-at-8k-sends-a-dollar2500-graphics-card-to-hell-but-its-still-a-blast-to-play
Mar 22, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thestar.com.my/tech/tech-news/2020/03/22/security-experts-have-found-another-flaw-in-intel-processors
Mar 22, 2020 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Mar 22, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: gtfo ken
Mar 22, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: I'm alive, thanks for asking  
Mar 22, 2020 4:35 PM - Flame: how you alive veho?
Mar 22, 2020 4:36 PM - Flame: you so old....
Mar 22, 2020 4:39 PM - kenenthk: Fo veho
Mar 22, 2020 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm dead
Mar 22, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: RIP
Mar 22, 2020 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 22, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: Internet's back.
Mar 22, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: And with it, I.
Mar 22, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm glad you're not dead Veho
Mar 22, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess
Mar 22, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 22, 2020 5:48 PM - p1ngpong: ;O;
Mar 22, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: 
Mar 22, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am glad Veho is alive and with Internet 
Mar 22, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/24CbrGx
Mar 22, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2wB5thi
Mar 22, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KhF4TrG
Mar 22, 2020 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: dead
Mar 22, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: No u
Mar 22, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is shaken not stirred
Mar 22, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: Veho is going to bed. I hope to be woken up by something more pleasant this time.
Mar 22, 2020 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmmm
Mar 22, 2020 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, you know what to do
Mar 22, 2020 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: you've got the numbers for some hookers right?
Mar 22, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fo sure
Mar 22, 2020 10:36 PM - Flame: hook me up too psionic
Mar 22, 2020 10:56 PM - cearp: stay safe everyone
Mar 22, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hooker with Corona is extra lol
Mar 22, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/vbpb9R1
Mar 23, 2020 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Hooker me up
Mar 23, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9sfLZZpoPt/?utm_source=ig_embed&ig_mid=E5431BE9-134F-4844-B1DB-6509198705AE
Mar 23, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UNPWnRi


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 24, 2020)

Mar 23, 2020 4:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NCviYMdV1I 
Mar 23, 2020 5:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9SOrR8N.jpg
Mar 23, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that could be great or really bad lol
Mar 23, 2020 7:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0M8zb3RS3Q
Mar 23, 2020 8:41 AM - Veho: "Post your photo with the warning and I'll think about it."
Mar 23, 2020 8:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jl10OIl.jpg
Mar 23, 2020 8:50 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jBzBXZ1
Mar 23, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: And this happened yesterday. This store is about 2 miles from my building:  https://imgur.com/gallery/8gbcDZe
Mar 23, 2020 8:53 AM - Veho: You could say our spirits dropped.
Mar 23, 2020 8:53 AM - Veho: Badum-tisss.
Mar 23, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Liquor liquidation!!!
Mar 23, 2020 11:05 AM - sailr: fbi Warning
Mar 23, 2020 12:21 PM - kenenthk: I got 54 hours this week
Mar 23, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: Money money money.
Mar 23, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am getting 64 this week and probably every week for the next 18 months... lol
Mar 23, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: You'll finally be able to afford that graphics card.
Mar 23, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Money my ass I'm in debt 2 grand
Mar 23, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: ;O;
Mar 23, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: The bank or the dealer?
Mar 23, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Doctors and mechanics and comcast
Mar 23, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: 
Mar 23, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Loan me 2 grand out of your wife's account
Mar 23, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 23, 2020 5:42 PM - supersega: don't debt yourself even more bro
Mar 23, 2020 5:43 PM - supersega: speaking of work tho, im thankful i get same hours... someone i know is a nurse tho and they are bangin' out 60hr weeks rn
Mar 23, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work in a hospital right now
Mar 23, 2020 6:53 PM - cearp: that nurse must be making a lot of $$ I guess
Mar 23, 2020 6:55 PM - cearp: wow Veho, that's crazy about the earthquake!... I've only experience a very gentle one. I doubt anyone was hurt...? It didn't look too bad
Mar 23, 2020 6:55 PM - cearp: (not like the floor was tearing apart)
Mar 23, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, since my big boss is located in the UK and they're basically having a shit fit, I'm now docked from $1300 a month to $500 a month for my job ._.
Mar 23, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's great
Mar 23, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bloody hell Tom
Mar 23, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you tell him you loved tea?
Mar 23, 2020 7:17 PM - Veho: cearp, unfortunately one girl died when part of her house collapsed  
Mar 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TO-nrUtSI
Mar 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho....
Mar 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry to hear that.
Mar 23, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: A bunch of old buildings have structural damage so a few hundred people are in temporary housing for now.
Mar 23, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: A college campus dorm was made available so everyone has a roof over their head at least.
Mar 23, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Tom, I'm glad to hear you're getting paid.
Mar 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, could be much worse since he laid off most of his UK staff AFAIK
Mar 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like, I'm still fucked either way now since now I can't cover even half my monthly expenses
Mar 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's good
Mar 23, 2020 7:50 PM - cearp: oh sorry to hear that Veho, very sad
Mar 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to pull the meager amount of money I put away to pay my car bill for the rest of year now, which will last me another month at best unless I find something else
Mar 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is unlikely, cuz no one is hiring anywhere for anything near me
Mar 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooo
Mar 23, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell drugs lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom Bombamethdealer
Mar 23, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worry we are headed to a big depression
Mar 23, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After the spanish flu in 1918 or what ever year it was we went into the great depression
Mar 23, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wsj.com/articles/SB124147840167185071
Mar 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'll get that bad
Mar 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A repression, absolutely
Mar 23, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I repress people all the time!
Mar 23, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I just applied for a job at...Bestbuy...lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how little of anything there is, that was literally the best option right now
Mar 23, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Somehow they're still looking for people lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am surprised they are open.
Mar 23, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're moving to curbside service lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think you can actually enter the store
Mar 23, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "can you show me the 70 inch TV's..."
Mar 23, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "hmmm no I think 60 inches is a better fit in my living room...."
Mar 23, 2020 8:41 PM - aos10: welp, now we have home isolation in saudi arabia for 21 days
Mar 23, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least your not in Iran, I hear they are virtually getting wiped out.
Mar 23, 2020 8:43 PM - aos10: seeing some videos, some still think if they are in a holy place they will be immune
Mar 23, 2020 8:43 PM - aos10: even in iraq
Mar 23, 2020 8:44 PM - aos10: in iraq they think they only have 10 infected
Mar 23, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad
Mar 23, 2020 8:45 PM - aos10: it's really mind buggling some people believe the virus can't hit certain places
Mar 23, 2020 8:47 PM - aos10: here in KSA, they made a fine of 10000SR (2666USD) if they catches you in the warrning hourse (from 7PM to 6AM)
Mar 23, 2020 8:47 PM - aos10: i think they gonna be full ban soon for all the day
Mar 23, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's going to be like that here soon
Mar 23, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have a document that lets me get to my job and home but only because I work at a hospital
Mar 23, 2020 8:49 PM - BORTZ: I got my essential personnel file today lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:50 PM - BORTZ: So I can be out and about as long as I am going to my job
Mar 23, 2020 8:50 PM - aos10: my father is a doctor so he is allowed, however i really fear when he go out
Mar 23, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah thats what we are getting ready for here.
Mar 23, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also looters....
Mar 23, 2020 8:51 PM - BORTZ: I wrote "CLASSIFIED" on the manila folder and I'm going to lay it on my dashboard in my car lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:51 PM - BORTZ: do you really think it will get bad enough to have looters?
Mar 23, 2020 8:52 PM - BORTZ: I mean I don't think its going to be nearly that bad where I'm at
Mar 23, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it does not, but they are posting extra security at every hospital and rumor is they are going to set up curfews and road blocks and national guard
Mar 23, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The stores are all empty and people here are not used to that at all
Mar 23, 2020 8:54 PM - BORTZ: Im in a relatively nice area so I don't think the general population is at risk here
Mar 23, 2020 8:55 PM - BORTZ: The shelves are pretty well stocked
Mar 23, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Must be nice lol I live a nice area too but we have a lot of assholes who went crazy and bought truck loads of stuff lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:56 PM - BORTZ: yeah we had those too
Mar 23, 2020 8:56 PM - BORTZ: freaking idiots
Mar 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to wonder if there will not be a glut of food and stuff when this is all over
Mar 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less people alive to eat and all that
Mar 23, 2020 8:57 PM - BORTZ: maybe?
Mar 23, 2020 8:58 PM - BORTZ: There will be PhD thesis papers written on this
Mar 23, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure many economists will be spending years arguing about it lol
Mar 23, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the housing market, used car market and stuff is going to suck
Mar 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oil is supposedly dropping to something like 10 dollars a barrel
Mar 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Demand is way the hell down lol
Mar 23, 2020 9:00 PM - aos10: here is KSA no one buys toilet paper, becuase we use water
Mar 23, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/world/live-news/coronavirus-outbreak-03-23-20-intl-hnk/index.html
Mar 23, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: KSA use those fancy toilets... I suspect those will get more popular here when this is finally over lol
Mar 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dynaimage.cdn.cnn.com/cnn/digital-images/org/e666b08e-fb24-4a4b-a460-d1c7a8f8816d.jpg
Mar 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Times square in New York
Mar 23, 2020 9:04 PM - aos10: fancy toilet is bidet
Mar 23, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never used one, probably cleaner then ye olde paper lol
Mar 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Our hospital had 4 confirmed cases last night they quarantined floor 7
Mar 23, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LWWEiKrLS8
Mar 24, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: can someone explain to me what the fuck an autoplaying video is doing in the sidebar
Mar 24, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: autoplaying videos are the spawn of satan
Mar 24, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 24, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's to encourage the use of an ad blocker?
Mar 24, 2020 2:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/UJtFNp7.gifv
Mar 24, 2020 2:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 24, 2020 3:49 AM - kenenthk: I smell cocain


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 25, 2020)

Mar 24, 2020 6:18 AM - VinsCool: rat cocain
Mar 24, 2020 7:44 AM - kenenthk: That's the good kind
Mar 24, 2020 7:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vins is blue. 
Mar 24, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: They blue him.
Mar 24, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0RL19CM
Mar 24, 2020 9:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They grey you veho 
Mar 24, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: Only on the dark themes.
Mar 24, 2020 9:21 AM - Veho: On light themes the username is black.
Mar 24, 2020 9:45 AM - sailr: I'm bored.
Mar 24, 2020 9:46 AM - sailr: Who would like to play with Animal Crossing
Mar 24, 2020 9:46 AM - sailr: of 3ds
Mar 24, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z59OGHv
Mar 24, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OhOfnwZ
Mar 24, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ahO4zdT
Mar 24, 2020 10:20 AM - T-hug: Went to play CoD:MW installed disc now theres a 89gb update
Mar 24, 2020 10:20 AM - T-hug: ...
Mar 24, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BW3cGUT.jpg
Mar 24, 2020 10:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least is not as big as red dead redemption 2 
Mar 24, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully it's for bigger boobs
Mar 24, 2020 11:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://i.imgur.com/7mgVjSD.mp4
Mar 24, 2020 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: thug: the joys of physical copies
Mar 24, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i'm a patron though and it seems like it should be disabled by default
Mar 24, 2020 12:17 PM - T-hug: It is a physical copy
Mar 24, 2020 12:17 PM - T-hug: Installs 50gb downloads 89
Mar 24, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6oYyGCXnIc
Mar 24, 2020 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what i'm saying, thug
Mar 24, 2020 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just don't see the point of buying physical copies of console games if you get all the drawbacks of digital
Mar 24, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely can see bothering with consoles these days at all 
Mar 24, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame I used to be a PC/Console gamer now I am like PC/Retro at best lol
Mar 24, 2020 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel that
Mar 24, 2020 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm still a huge ninty fan though so i've got that
Mar 24, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: meanwhile, outside Bethesda's headquarters... https://i.imgur.com/dBwBJ9v.jpg
Mar 24, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 24, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1Y-io5l1o4
Mar 24, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bloodshot.2020.1080p.WEB-DL.DD5.1.H264-FGT
Mar 24, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nfVauuf
Mar 24, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tTXuytB
Mar 24, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/03/24/world/coronavirus-updates-maps.amp.html
Mar 24, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e2GdO80
Mar 24, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/goxvS5pxLDo
Mar 24, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cuYC1HS.jpg
Mar 24, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KoR8KhG.png
Mar 24, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: India is going into lockdown?
Mar 24, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: About time.
Mar 24, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and New York is about to get cooking
Mar 24, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously they needed to lock the borders down here in the US when this thing was still contained in China lol
Mar 24, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My state went into lockdown today
Mar 24, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather "Shelter-in-place" so the morons don't hardcore panic lol
Mar 24, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can only go outside if you're an essential worker, going grocery/pharmacy shopping, or going to the doctor
Mar 24, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course you can go outside and walk and jog and such, so long as you follow the "social distancing" policies recommended by the CDC
Mar 24, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: The problem with any policy is that people will believe it's being too paranoid and won't adhere to it.
Mar 24, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: "Avoid social contact" "Oh that's just hysteria, party at my place tonight."
Mar 24, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep. I imagine Detroit will be pretty bad
Mar 24, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But in my city the cops are patrolling everywhere, to keep people off the streets and such
Mar 24, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: “We do have some tools and steps that were put in place by the Attorney General’s office of which we can legally criminally hold people accountable for and if need be, we will push those and implement some of those steps.”
Mar 24, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Says police chief here
Mar 24, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: I misread that as "we will push people down steps".
Mar 24, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: No I didn't.  
Mar 24, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd probably work 
Mar 24, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "STAY HOME FUCKER"
Mar 24, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had a guy at hospital yesterday "This whole virus thing is hoax to destroy the American dollar" lol
Mar 24, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Guy probably has an IQ is like 75
Mar 24, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the whole world economic collapse thing might have flown over his head
Mar 24, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard this might kick off world was III
Mar 24, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: War but was works too... Lol
Mar 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: that guy is a fucking moron
Mar 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: dollar is doing good compared to other money's
Mar 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah I had to bite my tongue to not tell him lol
Mar 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Oil-Majors-Are-Preparing-For-10-Oil.amp.html
Mar 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At last gas is gonna be cheap
Mar 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Flame: the British pound is the worst in years and years
Mar 24, 2020 4:53 PM - Flame: British pound is the worst since vikings landed on British soil 1100 years ago
Mar 24, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/3/24/21192294/plague-inc-new-game-mode-covid-19-donation
Mar 24, 2020 5:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: Good news everyone!
Mar 24, 2020 5:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am actually breathing again after spending well over a week with the flu
Mar 24, 2020 5:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: Bad news to some, I survived another flu
Mar 24, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: Are you sure it was just a flu?
Mar 24, 2020 5:10 PM - Veho: 
Mar 24, 2020 5:10 PM - Lilith Valentine: Nope!
Mar 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: But I can't afford the test to find out!
Mar 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: That being said, it was most likely just the flu
Mar 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: I lacked a fever and also had some stomach issues on top of breathing poorly
Mar 24, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jZUGqvI
Mar 24, 2020 5:12 PM - Lilith Valentine: My lungs are actually kind of terrible, so any small virus that slightly effects my lungs are going to put me out of commission
Mar 24, 2020 5:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: That being said, if it was the spooky flu, I survived!
Mar 24, 2020 5:13 PM - Lilith Valentine: Which is impressive because my immune system and lungs are complete trash
Mar 24, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D1vXlvP.jpg
Mar 24, 2020 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently if corona gets to your lungs it damages the cell walls much like an infection does but unlike an infection it's not treatable with antibiotics and that's why it can be so dangerous to some people
Mar 24, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: A bacterial infection.
Mar 24, 2020 6:00 PM - Lilith Valentine: That’s kind of why I am worried about it because my lungs aren’t very good, I am considered a high risk patient
Mar 24, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: Stay inside  
Mar 24, 2020 6:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am planning on it
Mar 24, 2020 6:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: Staying inside*
Mar 24, 2020 6:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Outside of the fact that I do need to refill my meds
Mar 24, 2020 6:42 PM - Veho: Can someone else pick them up for you?
Mar 24, 2020 6:58 PM - BORTZ: It's really impressive to see that they got this game mostly intact on the GBC. That was the first version I was actually able to finish since I didn't have a SNES.
Mar 24, 2020 7:33 PM - BORTZ: This is, without a doubt, one of my favorite games of all time.
Mar 24, 2020 7:35 PM - VinsCool: I need to work later at the pharmacy, I can pick up your meds lol
Mar 24, 2020 7:36 PM - VinsCool: Tho I don't wanna work 
Mar 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Flame: https://imgur.com/gallery/K40we11
Mar 24, 2020 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, I have to get used to seeing Vins being blue. 
Mar 24, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/news/the-best-free-stuff-while-youre-stuck-at-home/
Mar 24, 2020 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Half Life Alyx is an actually good game
Mar 24, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not just "good for a VR game", but actually a decent game
Mar 24, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Valve can still make games....
Mar 24, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently so lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slashdot.org/story/20/03/24/0051247/hp-teases-next-gen-vr-headset-made-with-microsoft-and-valves-help
Mar 24, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also VR headsets lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering setting up my WMR headset on my Razer Blade so I can play it whenever instead of just when the babby is gone lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the 1060 in this is like...maybe only 15% worse than my desktop 970, so should play well enough lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish my PC could play VR stuff  lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make my own backpack VR setup lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 3 car batteries and a 2080 Ti PC should be fine 
Mar 24, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "It's working fantastic, I totally feel like I am actually wearing a suit of armor!!!"
Mar 24, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Proceeds to run out into traffic lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Epic games has a free game Watch Dogs or something
Mar 24, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try it out someday lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom Eternal is kinda fun but it does piss me off at times...
Mar 24, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually ended up liking it a lot more than I initially did
Mar 24, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The latter levels just got really good lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still a lot of story in the way of my ripping and tearing, but it got kinda interesting lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the graphics and the sound is great
Mar 24, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The gun sounds really have some bass punch
Mar 24, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like the Doom 64 too lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the chaingun in particular is super fucking bassy when you use the 4x mod thing lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had my speakers turned up cuz they're trimming trees outside my damn house and it was shaking my desk a bit lol
Mar 24, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmX-1y3Ct-I Damn Zen 3 sounds so nice.....
Mar 24, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DLSS 2.0 looks nice too lol
Mar 24, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you know those little black poisonous headcrab things in half life 2?
Mar 24, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Having one of those fuckers jump at your face in the dark is fucking _ horrifying_
Mar 24, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a fucking mini heart attack lol
Mar 24, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Mar 24, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my wife throwing the Wii controllers at me because she tried to play resident evil 4 lol
Mar 25, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I nearly actually fell backwards it was so fucking terrifying lol
Mar 25, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: First game I think that's ever jump scared me that bad
Mar 25, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 25, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it on that girls site?
Mar 25, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Bloodborne is out Tom if you feel like watching it
Mar 25, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a sort of remake of Universal Soldier sort of lol
Mar 25, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er Bloodshot even
Mar 25, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vin Disisle or what ever his name olol
Mar 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, there's no scene release so probably won't be a repack
Mar 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There should be though, it's fucking 67gb lol
Mar 25, 2020 12:21 AM - ultrab: oh we have a shoutbox now, cool
Mar 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We've always had a shitbox
Mar 25, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't listen to Tom it's brand new and no one knows about it


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 26, 2020)

Mar 25, 2020 4:44 AM - Xzi: bout time i started playing half-life: alyx too, wish me luck
Mar 25, 2020 4:44 AM - Xzi: durn headcrabs
Mar 25, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qUJWFuKOG4 Damn
Mar 25, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Containment failed miserably
Mar 25, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI3tsmFsrOg
Mar 25, 2020 5:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iGhKrao.jpg
Mar 25, 2020 6:08 AM - T-hug: That looks tasty
Mar 25, 2020 6:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fI4rLCn.jpg
Mar 25, 2020 6:24 AM - AsPika2219: Update coronavirus Malaysia! Movement Control Order (Perintah Kawalan Perkerakan - PKP)! Got another 14 days holiday until April 14! 
Mar 25, 2020 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/corsair-vengeance-lpx-ddr4-5000-mhz-cl18/6.html
Mar 25, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5Ghz RAM sounds nice
Mar 25, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/03/24/viral-on-air-plea-captures-an-essential-truth-about-trump/?outputType=amp
Mar 25, 2020 7:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aQhmwVW.jpg
Mar 25, 2020 7:51 AM - Veho: Paywalled, Psi  
Mar 25, 2020 7:53 AM - Veho: Trump reminds me of a wacky waving inflatable tube man. Fans blow smoke up his ass and he flails around uncontrollably.
Mar 25, 2020 7:53 AM - Veho: Same with a lot of current politicians.
Mar 25, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes politics is full to the brim with retards
Mar 25, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho basically that article was that Trump is planning on just letting the virus run its course
Mar 25, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sacrificng millions and many old poeple basically saying fuck it
Mar 25, 2020 7:58 AM - Veho: Also pretty much all other patients too.
Mar 25, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Empty the nursing homes and save a ton of money on social security checks
Mar 25, 2020 7:59 AM - Veho: Because the most vulnerable ones are people with existing ailments.
Mar 25, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah anyone with aids or other immunocompromised poeple
Mar 25, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically culling like 10-12% of the population
Mar 25, 2020 8:00 AM - Veho: You have an otherwise curable affliction? Sucks to be you bye now
Mar 25, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that does suck
Mar 25, 2020 8:01 AM - Veho: Broke a leg? Either let it heal on its own or come to the ER and get coronavirus on top of it.
Mar 25, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be fair many countries will probably do the same
Mar 25, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho basically what's going on now
Mar 25, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ER is a ghost town lol
Mar 25, 2020 8:03 AM - Veho: https://m.economictimes.com/news/international/world-news/now-hantavirus-surfaces-in-china-amid-coronavirus-challenge/amp_articleshow/74793841.cms
Mar 25, 2020 8:03 AM - Veho: OH COME ON
Mar 25, 2020 8:04 AM - Veho: "The world managed to survive the coronavirus. Time for phase two."
Mar 25, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I worry the Corona virus will mutate some more
Mar 25, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly there are already 2 versions and possibly 3
Mar 25, 2020 8:16 AM - Ericthegreat: Dunno what you guys are talking about here in the US seems we should all go out on Easter.
Mar 25, 2020 8:16 AM - Ericthegreat: It's gonna be great
Mar 25, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: Easter corona hunt.
Mar 25, 2020 8:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kRPHa6U.jpg
Mar 25, 2020 8:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Dj1xRYn.jpg
Mar 25, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LvYLg4w
Mar 25, 2020 12:23 PM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/redmi_smart_tv_max_is_a_98_monster_on_a_budget-amp-42206.php
Mar 25, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XF39AfC.jpg
Mar 25, 2020 1:16 PM - Flame: damn so bored and its only 1pm
Mar 25, 2020 1:17 PM - Flame: at least hell is colder than i thought it would be
Mar 25, 2020 1:17 PM - Flame: which is nice
Mar 25, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: It's snowing where I live  ;O;
Mar 25, 2020 1:41 PM - Flame: where you live is Croatia
Mar 25, 2020 1:41 PM - Flame: im so sorry
Mar 25, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It snowed like an inch monday morning, and then it was all melted by Monday afternoon 
Mar 25, 2020 1:46 PM - Meliodas2255: what was the website where you could buy modchips that supported gbatemp
Mar 25, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: Are you sorry I live in Croatia?  
Mar 25, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Flame, you should be sorry you live in Brexit-ville ;O;
Mar 25, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like I'm sorry I live in shithole "freedom" land ;O;
Mar 25, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: I don't get how I go through so many c cables so far I'm on my 3rd set
Mar 25, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: And they all break from the end connector falling out
Mar 25, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got you all beat I live in Florida lol
Mar 25, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shopping at the store is getting super easy... They have something you kind of like? Buy it... Half the store is empty so not a lot of decision in the matter lol
Mar 25, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that is at the 2nd largest walmart in Florida
Mar 25, 2020 2:56 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/gallery/nZHRSzi
Mar 25, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a Zoo that comes to you!!!
Mar 25, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pet the lion!!!
Mar 25, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh neat for 2 months I have unlimited data on my phone
Mar 25, 2020 3:26 PM - HammerHead90: hey everybody !
Mar 25, 2020 3:26 PM - HammerHead90: i go a quesion before making a topic is there someone who play o animal crossing new horizons ?
Mar 25, 2020 3:28 PM - kenenthk: The answer is Fo
Mar 25, 2020 3:29 PM - HammerHead90: fo ?
Mar 25, 2020 4:36 PM - cearp: Psi - I wonder how LP/loss prevention is at the stores.. I wonder if many people are shoplifting
Mar 25, 2020 5:21 PM - plasturion: https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/dee20f90-21e4-43b4-b6a7-daccb2ceeaf4/ddt5zfd-d39b4162-fcab-4595-b76a-765a92ef0231.png/v1/fill/w_1192,h_670,strp/fs_teaching_how_to_wash_hands_by_howxu_ddt5zfd-pre.png?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOjdlMGQxODg5ODIyNjQzNzNhNWYwZDQxNWVhMGQyNmUwIiwiaXNzIjoidXJuOmFwcDo3ZTBkMTg4OTgyMjY0MzczYTVmMGQ0MTVlYTBkMjZlMCIs
Mar 25, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know here they are scared to go to jail
Mar 25, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs are getting slightly harder to find gun sales are way up
Mar 25, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone is home more
Mar 25, 2020 5:47 PM - cearp: Yeah funny times, hope you are all ok
Mar 25, 2020 5:47 PM - cearp: My line of work isn't affected luckily, but I know that's not true for everyone
Mar 25, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working crazy hours as a security guard at a hospital so I am making out like a bandit
Mar 25, 2020 6:01 PM - cearp: Nice, glad it's not salaried!
Mar 25, 2020 6:02 PM - cearp: I guess you have lots of protection, virus wise
Mar 25, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No lo
Mar 25, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly Tesla and Fire and 3M are making the needed stuff now
Mar 25, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ford not Fire
Mar 25, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yolo lol
Mar 25, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gKS9HzX.png
Mar 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LHX_LkpsVM 
Mar 25, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8TO-nrUtSI
Mar 25, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcKPku1yRL0
Mar 25, 2020 10:58 PM - cearp: oh boy, wel keep safe psi. I guess it's not too hard for you to get sick, so yeah be careful.
Mar 25, 2020 11:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
Mar 25, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snW27bwrWPg
Mar 25, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My odds of getting it in the next 4 weeks are probably pretty close to 100% lol
Mar 26, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't forget to update your will when you do 
Mar 26, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna need that 2080 ti now that I can't buy my own ;O;
Mar 26, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 26, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-xc-ultra-gaming-11gb-gddr6-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card/6290657.p?skuId=6290657&ref=212&loc=1&ref=212&loc=1&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwguzzBRBiEiwAgU0FT0eZxh1uUneL-N8Tyw6Zr1EfIrZ0-upeCPU22xnh2EnomxbTgnLlJRoC9_8QAvD_BwE
Mar 26, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's still so expensive lll
Mar 26, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Mar 26, 2020 1:24 AM - DellStock: im sad
Mar 26, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/lego-graphics-card-3dfx-voodoo/
Mar 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-big-navi-xbox-series-x-gpu-arden-source-code-stolen-100-million-ransom
Mar 26, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 27, 2020)

Mar 26, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtvVuF3dE1c
Mar 26, 2020 4:46 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Mar 26, 2020 5:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CK4tvgS.jpg
Mar 26, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FJzCGmD
Mar 26, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-9-4900HS-performs-better-than-the-Ryzen-7-3700X-and-even-the-mighty-Ryzen-9-3950X-in-startling-UserBenchmark-test.458960.0.html
Mar 26, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat and can't wait for the desktop version
Mar 26, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KMtf1e9.jpg
Mar 26, 2020 6:57 AM - Veho: Or this:  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DgE8zfbU0AAjZ5a.jpg
Mar 26, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One nanometer is about as long as your fingernail grows in one second
Mar 26, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Mar 26, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gIdUmW1
Mar 26, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wxaY0l1
Mar 26, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u3Zv9Dv
Mar 26, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uiustRS
Mar 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aWrCHWr
Mar 26, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zY9r6smxwc
Mar 26, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xEviXx2
Mar 26, 2020 2:36 PM - kenenthk: I just got a call with work letting me have tonight off
Mar 26, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Better than getting a call with work letting you off tonight.
Mar 26, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lgLXKny.png
Mar 26, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5cpBY6A
Mar 26, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KA4zYOr
Mar 26, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/05AOUap
Mar 26, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9MJ49Bd It sounds gloomy but this is the most likely scenario I can think of.
Mar 26, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did read that one report said like 18 months
Mar 26, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wZpCoCZ
Mar 26, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: Yeah but New York is fucked worse than Italy at this point, so it's too late for a short lockdown.
Mar 26, 2020 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: no one is fucked worse than italy
Mar 26, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: Historically, or right now?
Mar 26, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: Spain isn't looking good either.
Mar 26, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you can get a groupon for funerals
Mar 26, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: Funeral industry is booming.
Mar 26, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7jMsmMs.mp4
Mar 26, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: Kind of defeats the point when they're grabbing each other with their bare hands but okay.
Mar 26, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B4eSYla
Mar 26, 2020 7:07 PM - VinsCool: Who are you gonna call?
Mar 26, 2020 7:07 PM - VinsCool: GHOST BUSTERS
Mar 26, 2020 7:07 PM - VinsCool: lol
Mar 26, 2020 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: -are
Mar 26, 2020 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: yes
Mar 26, 2020 7:17 PM - Veho: Yes what?
Mar 26, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was open ended so whatever you want lll
Mar 26, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 26, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish for pizza that's what I would do lol
Mar 26, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VIt8RGp
Mar 26, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/A4X6DYd.mp4
Mar 26, 2020 7:36 PM - VinsCool: lmfao
Mar 26, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad.Boys.for.Life.2020.1080p.HDRip.x264.AAC2.0-STUTTERSHIT
Mar 26, 2020 8:17 PM - T-hug: XD
Mar 26, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/e0cAvAb
Mar 26, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: We need to send a few of those Indian policemen with sticks there.
Mar 26, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Napalm
Mar 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, the Detroit area is so fucked
Mar 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In my county we've had a total of 7 cases
Mar 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Detroit?
Mar 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 851 so far
Mar 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With 15 deaths
Mar 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None in my county
Mar 26, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's not including areas around Detroit like Macomb or Wayne county
Mar 26, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly 2500 total including all the areas ._.
Mar 26, 2020 11:06 PM - Veho: Stay safe, Tom  
Mar 26, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, as I said, there's only 7 cases in my county lol
Mar 26, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're hours away from Detroit
Mar 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Veho: Shut up and stay safe you ungrateful ass  
Mar 26, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO
Mar 26, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'M GONNA GO TO PARTIES
Mar 26, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND VISIT HUGE CROWDED AREAS
Mar 26, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND COUGH ON EVERYONE
Mar 26, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CUZ THAT'S JUST THE KIND OF PERSON I AM
Mar 26, 2020 11:36 PM - Duo8: ok
Mar 27, 2020 12:33 AM - MajinCubyan: Damn, I was just talking about Detroit today. I'm over on the westside of the state to get next to lake Michigan. Think there has been 3 confirmed in my county
Mar 27, 2020 12:34 AM - MajinCubyan: of the state next to*
Mar 27, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Detroit has one of the worst infection rates in the US, only losing out to New York and New Orleans right now
Mar 27, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol amateurs Florida has like 2300 and like 60 deaths
Mar 27, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Once it hits the nursing homes I am sure we will win the championship
Mar 27, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I can't help but think meth addicts will die a lot too?
Mar 27, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working in the infested ER lol
Mar 27, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have had just a flood of poeple.... Also they are rationing the masks 1 per week lol
Mar 27, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This deal just keeps getting better and better lol
Mar 27, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.news4jax.com/news/florida/2020/03/26/floridas-cases-climb-to-2355-14-more-in-duval-county/?outputType=amp
Mar 27, 2020 2:10 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 27, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you get TP for your bunghole yet?
Mar 27, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/floppotron/wZpCoCZ
Mar 27, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk don't get corona..... Seeing it in person now it looks fucked up lol
Mar 27, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been eating bats and pangolans to build up an immunity.... (Kidding))
Mar 27, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldt
Mar 27, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could not eat a bat too gross and pangolans are too cute to eat
Mar 27, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And steak too delicious so yeah


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 28, 2020)

Mar 27, 2020 6:13 AM - plasturion: Social isolation time
Mar 27, 2020 7:10 AM - kenenthk: You suck
Mar 27, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: Sucking goes against the social distancing recommendations  
Mar 27, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JMy8Ij1
Mar 27, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F1C3dDO.jpg
Mar 27, 2020 12:04 PM - Classicaldonkey: is there a forum admin in here?
Mar 27, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: Rarely. What do you need?
Mar 27, 2020 12:05 PM - Classicaldonkey: i ws posting and it done multi dups and i need to have them deleted...
Mar 27, 2020 12:05 PM - Classicaldonkey: and cant see a way for me to delete them
Mar 27, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: Just report one of them and a moderator will delete them.
Mar 27, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: Can you give me a link?
Mar 27, 2020 12:06 PM - Classicaldonkey: ok done that, thank you for you help 
Mar 27, 2020 12:06 PM - Classicaldonkey: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-cheat-in-animal-crossing-new-horizons.560671/page-4#post-8989305
Mar 27, 2020 12:12 PM - Veho: There you go.
Mar 27, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vsVO6YL
Mar 27, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mOvu2qI
Mar 27, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: Isn't that the sarcophagus with the forbidden soup?
Mar 27, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: Mummy juice.
Mar 27, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yummy mummy juice
Mar 27, 2020 12:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SM5W2il.jpg
Mar 27, 2020 1:18 PM - p1ngpong: world war z is free on the epic game store
Mar 27, 2020 1:18 PM - p1ngpong: worth a grab, I will co-op with you fools
Mar 27, 2020 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's epic games store though
Mar 27, 2020 3:52 PM - Memoir: Free is free is free is free
Mar 27, 2020 3:52 PM - Memoir: I only have EGS cuz free games.
Mar 27, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: same
Mar 27, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/a1hqexefquyd5ja/Screenshot%202020-03-27%2016.30.59.png?dl=0
Mar 27, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: all those games for free
Mar 27, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GVm5mLk.mp4
Mar 27, 2020 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice
Mar 27, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye from where?
Mar 27, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh I grabbed World War Z
Mar 27, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat 
Mar 27, 2020 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: friend of mine grabbed it too
Mar 27, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: we can all play sometime
Mar 27, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi add me on steam
Mar 27, 2020 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Friend code 35053323
Mar 27, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Added 
Mar 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Steam doesn't use friend codes 
Mar 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a nintendo thing.
Mar 27, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does now  lol
Mar 27, 2020 7:55 PM - Hambrew: i will always hate anime
Mar 27, 2020 7:55 PM - Hambrew: change my mind, you change the interwebs
Mar 27, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anime is just cartoons not meant to be taken seriously
Mar 27, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally I like some of them but very very few...
Mar 27, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-4000-4800u-vs-4900hs
Mar 27, 2020 8:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi probably still watches One piece 
Mar 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: Doesn't One Piss have like a grillion episodes or something?
Mar 27, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: Why are you so angry about children's cartoons, Hamburglar?
Mar 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Hambrew: /because BFDI and it's derivatives has a place in my heart anime will never fill
Mar 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Hambrew: for flip's sake, my pfp is my main object character
Mar 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Pokket: Can someone help me figure out why my ACNH isn't working? :/ https://gbatemp.net/threads/when-updating-acnh-to-v1-1-1.560979/
Mar 27, 2020 8:19 PM - Hambrew: try a cartridge game or install on emunand
Mar 27, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hambrew please elaborate
Mar 27, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: your avatar looks like some random mspaint crap to me
Mar 27, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One peace? I tried to watch it.... Made it like almost through the intro lol
Mar 27, 2020 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: More like one piss
Mar 27, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/by2XiNY
Mar 27, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: TRJ, I already made that joke  
Mar 27, 2020 8:48 PM - Pokket: That whole idea of installing the game on Emunand was a waste of time.
Mar 27, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: why?
Mar 27, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, I've been making that joke for 10 years
Mar 27, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZicfQsA
Mar 27, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1178880/Panzer_Dragoon_Remake/
Mar 27, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It came out on Switch the other day
Mar 27, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's...ok, I guess. I was expecting like, more content or something
Mar 27, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's literally just the OG game with new controls and visuals
Mar 27, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was disappointing
Mar 27, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So not even a real "remake" just a remaster basically
Mar 27, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPJcVlMa0to
Mar 27, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't this the only way you could play it beyond it being only on the Saturn?
Mar 27, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was it on the Xbox too? (I know there was a Panzer game on the Xbox but I don't remember which one off hand lol)
Mar 27, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tXCr6Ex I don't know why but I am laughing my ass off at this lol
Mar 27, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was on the OG Xbox, if you beat the fourth game lol
Mar 27, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was on PC, too, but was JP only IIRC lol
Mar 27, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And PS2, I think 
Mar 27, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the second game that was Saturn only IIRC
Mar 27, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably grab it from the girl when it hits there lol
Mar 27, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably won't bother TBH, just play the OG Saturn versions if I want to play them lol
Mar 27, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If Saga was getting a remake though, I'd buy that the second it came out
Mar 27, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sega is slowly dying
Mar 27, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic has become a running joke and they let other awesome IP just rust in the IP junk yard 
Mar 27, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, Yakuza is doing really well, they're releasing a new Streets of Rage soon, there was Shenmue 3 (even though it's kinda shit), they released a new House of the Dead arcade cabinet a year or two ago
Mar 27, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bayonetta is also Sega, which did ok lol
Mar 27, 2020 11:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sonic always runs and tel jokes. 
Mar 27, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/folding-home-exascale-supercomputer/
Mar 27, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/3/25/21194385/sega-new-mascot-sega-shiro-segata-sanshiro-60th-anniversary
Mar 28, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ztu9qtE
Mar 28, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rqzd0Es
Mar 28, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mThA5XA
Mar 28, 2020 1:14 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Mar 28, 2020 2:10 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: SEGA SATURN SHIRO!!
Mar 28, 2020 3:14 AM - Jbizzy816: Doea anyone know. Sorry i am a noob at most of this. I got luma and cfw and fbi and stuff. Is there a way to add like.. A way to use a ps4 ot switch controller wit the ds. Or how about directly playing the 3ds on my tv? I dont eant to have to use a long cord to tv if its possible. Help suggestions? Thank


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 29, 2020)

Mar 28, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://jalopnik.com/heres-why-cruise-ship-companies-arent-included-in-the-1842526031/amp
Mar 28, 2020 8:21 AM - Veho: tl;dr: because they're not American companies.
Mar 28, 2020 9:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nOovoZX.jpg
Mar 28, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/how-sick-will-coronavirus-make-you-answer-may-be-your-genes
Mar 28, 2020 10:38 AM - _Q_: hi
Mar 28, 2020 10:39 AM - _Q_: does anyone know you to ask in gbatemp?
Mar 28, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Syntax error
Mar 28, 2020 10:53 AM - Flame: anyway...
Mar 28, 2020 11:05 AM - ststudios: https://youtu.be/e0-2XxgHIXk
Mar 28, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: how do i shot web
Mar 28, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l6uLvZO
Mar 28, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ia0wbOZ
Mar 28, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tz6otAJ.jpg
Mar 28, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/27/four-dead-on-carnival-cruise-ship-amid-new-coronavirus-outbreak-aboard.html
Mar 28, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Love Boat reboot?
Mar 28, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZmUlKPthrag
Mar 28, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mortal Kombat Kruise
Mar 28, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: Battle Royale Cruises.
Mar 28, 2020 1:06 PM - T-hug: Obligatory MOOOOORTAAAAL KOOOOOMBAAAAAT
Mar 28, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: Test your immunity.
Mar 28, 2020 1:26 PM - DJPlace: Test Getting Punched in the Nuts!!
Mar 28, 2020 5:46 PM - MarcusCarter: My Pokemon Showdown team for the tourney is looking pretty good right now, although my first opponent was extremely easy.
Mar 28, 2020 5:48 PM - MarcusCarter: My first opponent had only Lugia, but my second opponent had decent type coverage, and despite that, I wiped the floor with his/her team.
Mar 28, 2020 5:48 PM - MarcusCarter: It was so humiliating, they turned off their wifi and closed the browser tab. lol
Mar 28, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qmTAo5_q2l0
Mar 28, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbow21FKJS4
Mar 28, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/L1s9467
Mar 28, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's one way to get a nipple piercing lol
Mar 28, 2020 8:20 PM - Hambrew: hey guys
Mar 28, 2020 8:20 PM - Hambrew: recommend me a J2mE game
Mar 28, 2020 8:21 PM - Hambrew: (or games that were made for Symbian)
Mar 28, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gauntlet
Mar 28, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tetris and chess
Mar 28, 2020 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/24/21192384/youtube-video-quality-reduced-hd-broadband-europe-streaming
Mar 28, 2020 9:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 28, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IzWq3L6.jpg
Mar 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 29, 2020 12:28 AM - aos10: Oh shot, i just saw that needle pierce, and i felt it
Mar 29, 2020 12:28 AM - aos10: I am gonna show it to my friends xd
Mar 29, 2020 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: NEEDLES!
Mar 29, 2020 2:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prW3YFxhpoY 
Mar 29, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/2934407001


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 30, 2020)

Mar 29, 2020 6:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2uvzGLy
Mar 29, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Small Covid-19 Dump https://imgur.com/gallery/SbSGDMX
Mar 29, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tampabay.com/news/health/2020/03/28/florida-coronavirus-cases-are-growing-fast-heres-what-that-means/
Mar 29, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: IT MEANS YOU'RE FUCKED
Mar 29, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: American government did too little too late and now they're in the same boat as Italy and Spain.
Mar 29, 2020 9:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tDZ584j
Mar 29, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah gonna get a front row seat to all the crazy here....
Mar 29, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working in the hospital lol
Mar 29, 2020 10:47 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/SL05N7lagvg
Mar 29, 2020 10:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/wToCk6f
Mar 29, 2020 11:57 AM - sailr: Thank China
Mar 29, 2020 11:57 AM - Flame: for what?
Mar 29, 2020 11:58 AM - Flame: for killing the doctor who was trying to tell the world that a pandemic might happen
Mar 29, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6cbw0y6.jpg
Mar 29, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TwNeuSA.jpg
Mar 29, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SH0FHUM
Mar 29, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if kenenthk has been licking toilet seats again 
Mar 29, 2020 12:45 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if this is legit https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085GGKBLS/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_EGjGEbPCGH18P
Mar 29, 2020 12:49 PM - Flame: looks very legit... like how potato is a cure for covid19
Mar 29, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: I thought your burning flaming penis was the cure
Mar 29, 2020 1:13 PM - Flame: im not a priest. ;O;
Mar 29, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: no branding, yeah, totally legit
Mar 29, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: "This item is returnable" well that's good
Mar 29, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wgYK1ZI.jpg
Mar 29, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BAsxuWE.jpg
Mar 29, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: It's good to be the king.
Mar 29, 2020 3:47 PM - T-hug: Seems legit
Mar 29, 2020 7:10 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: well god fucking damnit
Mar 29, 2020 7:11 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I came back to enter a competition that ended in a communication error
Mar 29, 2020 7:11 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: oh well, at least I had fun, for a while
Mar 29, 2020 7:15 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I'm angry and disappointed (not at Chary) at the same time
Mar 29, 2020 7:29 PM - DinohScene: try heisting with randos on 360 lol
Mar 29, 2020 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: hope gbatemp will host club house games tournaments for the new one like back in the DS days
Mar 29, 2020 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was fun
Mar 29, 2020 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't go very well for me but it was fun 
Mar 29, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntEM20Ah1_k
Mar 29, 2020 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoBQxJOTlMk
Mar 29, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ObPGHBB.png
Mar 30, 2020 12:15 AM - Hambrew: i'm pretty sure that you didn't notice that I made my very first AKAIO theme
Mar 30, 2020 1:44 AM - cearp: I have to admit you're right, I didn't 
Mar 30, 2020 1:47 AM - cearp: what's BFDI?
Mar 30, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best Friends Doing It
Mar 30, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Binary Floating Digital Interrupt
Mar 30, 2020 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: cearp name color changed 
Mar 30, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-coronavirus-border-checkpoints-nyc-louisiana-self-quarantine-60-days-jail.amp
Mar 30, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-29/passengers-on-death-ship-plead-for-rescue-after-virus-strikes
Mar 30, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The love boat soon we'll be making another run!!!
Mar 30, 2020 2:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, change your name color too 
Mar 30, 2020 2:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If you turn blue like t-hug, then I can call you blue man group 
Mar 30, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but the real mods would get angry lol
Mar 30, 2020 2:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But you're reporting news, just like a journalist. 
Mar 30, 2020 2:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So technically they can't be mad for that.
Mar 30, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think blue is mods orange like Tom is news
Mar 30, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if I was a different color I would like gold or silver lol
Mar 30, 2020 3:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or you can be rainbow 
Mar 30, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 30, 2020 3:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Skittles, taste the Psionic Roshambo.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 31, 2020)

Mar 30, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cheezburger.com/11010565/quarantine-is-getting-real-weird-for-a-lot-of-people-according-to-these-dank-memes
Mar 30, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/03/29/politics/trump-deaths-coronavirus/index.html
Mar 30, 2020 5:37 AM - Veho: I didn't know icanhascheezburger still existed.
Mar 30, 2020 6:06 AM - Veho: And 100,000 is a fucking disaster, not a "very good job".
Mar 30, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they are expecting 2.2 million at worst
Mar 30, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/2020-03-29-star-trek-voyager-4k-unofficial-ai-remaster.html
Mar 30, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they used that DLSS 2.0 stuff
Mar 30, 2020 6:38 AM - Veho: Of course the number looks good compared to the absolute worst case scenario.
Mar 30, 2020 6:38 AM - Veho: But it is kind of crappy when compared to what could have been if they took steps on time.
Mar 30, 2020 6:41 AM - Veho: I hear the lockdown in the US was extended to the end of April?
Mar 30, 2020 6:42 AM - Veho: I really hope it helps  
Mar 30, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah April 30th
Mar 30, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been hearing rumors that this may turn seasonal like the Flu and that continued mutations may make this like a winning game of plague Inc
Mar 30, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A world with no old poeple will be weird
Mar 30, 2020 6:51 AM - Veho: Logan's Run.
Mar 30, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Mar 30, 2020 7:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 30, 2020 7:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: WHAT?
Mar 30, 2020 7:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I need money ::
Mar 30, 2020 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't keep me locked up forever!
Mar 30, 2020 7:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also need eggs for easter 
Mar 30, 2020 7:43 AM - AsPika2219: Stay home! Safe from coronavirus!
Mar 30, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stay frosty lol
Mar 30, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the virus just more DNA points now since it's spread so far
Mar 30, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/business-52089127
Mar 30, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap gas and stay at home orders..... The irony is strong
Mar 30, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: Time to stock up.
Mar 30, 2020 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: supply and demand, psi
Mar 30, 2020 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: if supply is greater than demand the price has to go down
Mar 30, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WyPBrCD.jpg
Mar 30, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: TRJ, there was also a pricing war between Saudi Arabia and Russia  https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2020_Russia%E2%80%93Saudi_Arabia_oil_price_war
Mar 30, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: It's not just supply and demand alone.
Mar 30, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rsxztF3.jpg
Mar 30, 2020 10:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least half of that is true
Mar 30, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: I want those drugs then.
Mar 30, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: It's 2020 and I'm still stoopid.
Mar 30, 2020 10:17 AM - Sicklyboy: Oi, Veho!
Mar 30, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: Hey Sickly! How are you?
Mar 30, 2020 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: nootropics Veho
Mar 30, 2020 12:25 PM - Veho: Oh yeah, those  
Mar 30, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard (on the gas price thing) it's a combination of the price war and OPEC breaking up AND the demand being insanely low.
Mar 30, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The weird thing about it all that occurs to me... The price of oil per barrel has an influence on the price of a gallon at the pump but not as much as I thought...
Mar 30, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it was over 120 dollars a barrel a while back, not it's like around 20 dollars a barrel. The 120 had gas almost to 5 dollars a gallon. Now that it's about 20 if it was all equal gas should be like under 1 dollar but it's still almost 2 dollars here.
Mar 30, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic posted this but I am still listening to it lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0-2XxgHIXk&feature=youtu.be
Mar 30, 2020 1:05 PM - Materialized: I'm a new member to this website. Can I PM some members some stuff? Is there some minimum post requirement before I can do that?
Mar 30, 2020 1:06 PM - Materialized: There's a old thread I rather not to necro, but wish to discuss some stuff with a poster on it
Mar 30, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/rumor-nvidias-geforce-rtx-3000-video-cards-launch-delayed-to-september.html
Mar 30, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom gonna be sad
Mar 30, 2020 1:26 PM - DinohScene: I believe it's 10 posts before the requirement is lifted, it's to prevent spam
Mar 30, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I knew they were being delayed when they cancelled their GTC presentation lol
Mar 30, 2020 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's 5 now
Mar 30, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: nice, just in time for black friday
Mar 30, 2020 2:23 PM - Arras: it's pretty much a safe bet that everything that's still being worked on is going to be delayed
Mar 30, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: or cancelled
Mar 30, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYqG31V4qtA < Man I wish I had all the money to buy the Zephyrus, such a fucking beast
Mar 30, 2020 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: high end gaming laptops are a huge waste of money
Mar 30, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: What about low end gaming laptops?
Mar 30, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Imagine a $50 hooker that isnt gamerzmum
Mar 30, 2020 6:20 PM - DinohScene: Anyone want to do heists with me on GTAO on 360?
Mar 30, 2020 6:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This shout box seem different than the one on front page 
Mar 30, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0X5xql1G4QY
Mar 30, 2020 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: smaller waste of money. if a desktop isn't suitable, sure
Mar 30, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just that no matter how good of a gaming laptop you buy, in like 7 years or less it will be useless for running new games and since you can't upgrade them...
Mar 30, 2020 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they cost at least twice as much as a similar desktop
Mar 30, 2020 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but low/mid range gaming laptops aren't as overpriced
Mar 30, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54XLXg4fYsc
Mar 30, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdf5EXo6I68
Mar 30, 2020 9:50 PM - Megadriver94: >Gaming laptops can't be upgraded
Mar 30, 2020 9:50 PM - Megadriver94: I think a few of them can be actually.
Mar 30, 2020 9:50 PM - Megadriver94: yup
Mar 30, 2020 9:50 PM - Megadriver94: Then there's the briefcase PCs...
Mar 30, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's like...one laptop I know of that can have nearly all of it's components upgraded, and that's Alienware
Mar 30, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just shit in general
Mar 30, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And their upgrades are dumb expensive
Mar 30, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $1000 for a 2070 IIRC
Mar 30, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, you know things are really fucked up when my SD2SP2 from China is showing up in 8 days, but the SD Media Launcher I ordered from the UK hasn't shown up yet after 2 weeks 
Mar 30, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
Mar 30, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Mar 30, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the SD Media Launcher was shipped before the UK took a shit lo
Mar 30, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Mar 30, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And no tracking, so I dunno if it hit the US yet or if it's stuck in the UK or something lol
Mar 30, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UPS will pee on your house to let you know it's there. lol
Mar 30, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how migles is doing in all this...
Mar 30, 2020 11:18 PM - Flame: his dead jim
Mar 30, 2020 11:19 PM - Flame: migles is under his bed, shat himself to death
Mar 30, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 30, 2020 11:51 PM - Flame: hows work psionic
Mar 31, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A trickle of covid patients every night
Mar 31, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and day
Mar 31, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far we only have like 20-30 on the floor (they have 1 floor set up just for covid 19) I think floor 6 or 7
Mar 31, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ER is divided into 2 halves, one for broken bones and car accidents normal ER stuff and the other half is sealed off for patients with flu like symptoms
Mar 31, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have to get out temperature checked entering for work, wear a mask the entire time and in general it's a pain in the butt lol
Mar 31, 2020 12:50 AM - Sicklyboy: Sup peeps
Mar 31, 2020 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Sickly is green
Mar 31, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well he is Sickly lol
Mar 31, 2020 2:23 AM - Joe88: I caught it too
Mar 31, 2020 2:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see green names in chat 
Mar 31, 2020 3:00 AM - Sicklyboy: The greens have arrived
Mar 31, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I haz green name? lol
Mar 31, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm or some other weird color lol
Mar 31, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just change my name to black it will look great on the dark theme  lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 1, 2020)

Mar 31, 2020 4:28 AM - japa4551: how do i send a dm?
Mar 31, 2020 5:11 AM - T-hug: Click nick > send pm
Mar 31, 2020 5:11 AM - T-hug: You might need 10 posts first before can dm
Mar 31, 2020 5:12 AM - T-hug: Which makes me wonder how can you see the shout box with 0 posts?
Mar 31, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ld97BxUME9c
Mar 31, 2020 6:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He has magic T-hug 
Mar 31, 2020 6:18 AM - kenenthk: Shot too much green must buy more toilet paper
Mar 31, 2020 6:19 AM - kenenthk: The post counts been lifted a while afaik
Mar 31, 2020 6:28 AM - T-hug: Ah
Mar 31, 2020 7:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: Ok, I asked months ago how 0 posts users were able to post in the shoutbox
Mar 31, 2020 7:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: I feel like that has been a thing and for some reason no one has noticed this
Mar 31, 2020 7:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: I think it might be a bug
Mar 31, 2020 10:01 AM - DinohScene: Hampshire nannies!
Mar 31, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: I bought hemp cigarettes
Mar 31, 2020 11:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:57 AM - Lilith Valentine: I think it might be a bug < it's not a bug, Costello removed the restriction when he added the game center, so all users could "discuss" games on their respective shitbox threads
Mar 31, 2020 11:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was a mistake to remove the restriction entirely IMO, but he's the boss so whatever
Mar 31, 2020 12:16 PM - Chary: has the shoutbox been any better for it?
Mar 31, 2020 12:16 PM - Chary: sometimes i check and it just looks like the irc
Mar 31, 2020 12:16 PM - Chary: halp me how do hack atari?????
Mar 31, 2020 12:16 PM - Chary: but the regulars are still ken/tom/psio so...
Mar 31, 2020 12:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally the only thing that's changed is random newcomers will come in here asking some random question about 3DS hacking or Wii hacking or whatever, and 99% of the time the reply is "go check the forums" lol
Mar 31, 2020 12:25 PM - Veho: HOW DO I SHOT WEB
Mar 31, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: According to Chary I'm not a shitbox regular.
Mar 31, 2020 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS GODDAMN NEWCOMERS WE LITERALLY HAVE A THREAD ON HOW TO SHOT WEB IN THE FORUMS TRY MAYBE LOOKING THERE DAMMIT
Mar 31, 2020 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet it's because you're black Veho
Mar 31, 2020 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 31, 2020 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She is Texan after all ;O;O;O;O;
Mar 31, 2020 12:29 PM - Veho: 
Mar 31, 2020 12:30 PM - Veho: How's it hanging, Tom?
Mar 31, 2020 12:30 PM - kenenthk: How do I make veho cry long tiem?
Mar 31, 2020 12:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's alright, same shit different day. Got some lovely no sleep, cuz we're trying to get the babby to start sleeping on her own cuz my wife has been co-sleeping with her for way too long lol
Mar 31, 2020 12:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How are you?
Mar 31, 2020 12:33 PM - kenenthk: My shit was green if anyone was wondering
Mar 31, 2020 12:34 PM - kenenthk: I'm confused how this torrent has 250 seeds and not moving speed worth shit
Mar 31, 2020 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it have 10k leechers?
Mar 31, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: Don't stand, don't stand so
Mar 31, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: Don't stand so close to me
Mar 31, 2020 2:14 PM - Hambrew: insert shameless Reddit plug
Mar 31, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nQxIjqm-FA&feature=em-uploademail
Mar 31, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEaUHrIuWCI
Mar 31, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Mar 31, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BQ8l8grQ4g
Mar 31, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your alive!!! (for now)
Mar 31, 2020 3:12 PM - Flame: kenenthk is trying to download 500GB of midget t****** bbw amputee porn.... but no seeds 
Mar 31, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: poor ken
Mar 31, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojrtwXqqc6g
Mar 31, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deqLdRqKSBE
Mar 31, 2020 3:51 PM - James_: Is Top Rated Games broken or something? Bayonetta 2 First Print Edition is 2nd place and there isn't even any information on the page
Mar 31, 2020 3:52 PM - James_: And yet people decide to give it 10/10
Mar 31, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sakHvPN.jpg
Mar 31, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/a8Ec1Gj
Mar 31, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Playful kids.
Mar 31, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5Qz4NwZ
Mar 31, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rM7QZXF Hot cat on cat action lol
Mar 31, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NyYhzpR
Mar 31, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Holy shit that's brilliant.
Mar 31, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uu7ofCd
Mar 31, 2020 5:58 PM - T-hug: Amazing
Mar 31, 2020 5:59 PM - T-hug: Remember spider dog lol
Mar 31, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They could team up lol
Mar 31, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/42p7Ni1
Mar 31, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HXElR7w
Mar 31, 2020 6:54 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/gallery/IyB73JE
Mar 31, 2020 9:04 PM - Stegi: i need help by my 3ds
Mar 31, 2020 10:12 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 31, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ROgglg4
Mar 31, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zFEURr9
Mar 31, 2020 10:53 PM - HylianBran: https://i1.wp.com/retroramblings.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/chicken-littles-2.jpg?resize=700%2C400           looks like KFC and Disney are partnering for the live action remake of my favorite movie
Mar 31, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K5f26Ll
Mar 31, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iHaX16X
Mar 31, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rT1BzuK
Mar 31, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uzr7iwA
Apr 1, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggCZXLTSbPE
Apr 1, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uDTs-9fq00
Apr 1, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=390Mk7jtX0s
Apr 1, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHv2dIM3t9I kenenthk lol
Apr 1, 2020 12:52 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Apr 1, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Go do your census you've done like 8 of them already
Apr 1, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 1, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Census will be useless by next year
Apr 1, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be a lot less poeple lol
Apr 1, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/03/30/a-barrel-of-oil-is-now-cheaper-than-a-pint-of-beer-in-canada.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 2, 2020)

Apr 1, 2020 4:58 AM - AsPika2219: Release date for all new movies was delayed! https://www.cnet.com/news/coronavirus-movie-delays-the-blockbusters-postponed-by-health-fears/
Apr 1, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/fpuubk/pcsxrearmed_on_new3ds_compatibility_list/
Apr 1, 2020 5:35 AM - sks316: "Quality Add-Ons by WMTech"? Is this new?
Apr 1, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: April Fools' Day.  Meh.
Apr 1, 2020 10:57 AM - Veho: https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/03/31/824611607/turkmenistan-has-banned-use-of-the-word-coronavirus?t=1585738567966
Apr 1, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9d8EZuA.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: The only joke is I get a day off from work
Apr 1, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/174225456560?chn=ps&var=473150998010&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=473150998010_174225456560&targetid=882460569966&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1017588&campaignid=9248481294&mkgroupid=96861941474&rlsatarget=aud-622524042958la-882460569966&abcId=1141156&merchantid=138357744&gclid=CjwKCAjw95D0BRBFEiwAcO1KDDtH4WbkQybR21MKi5Fu6nM9HmFkSyapTXoo5PMDV0
Apr 1, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: I know what I'm buying with my covid19 money
Apr 1, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: Drugs.
Apr 1, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/469SZvu.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 3:20 PM - kenenthk: They spelled at wrong
Apr 1, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I am that picture
Apr 1, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want to stay at home and watch the apocalypse like everyone else... instead I have to be knee deep in it lol
Apr 1, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2TeEvPdTYo
Apr 1, 2020 3:41 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 1, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm still shitting green
Apr 1, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: Copper poisoning?
Apr 1, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he got bit by a radioactive booger
Apr 1, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: I misread that as "blogger".
Apr 1, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 4:42 PM - kenenthk: My poop is covid19 infected
Apr 1, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pQM2X4zXLQ
Apr 1, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Pft, COVID19 is so last year.
Apr 1, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Call me when it's COVID20
Apr 1, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I missed COVID1-18, can I watch COVID19 without seeing the others?
Apr 1, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Ask an old lady that arrives at a closed store an hour early
Apr 1, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ETKBZ6a.mp4
Apr 1, 2020 5:22 PM - kenenthk: I wanted to see him get hit by a cae
Apr 1, 2020 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Car*
Apr 1, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: Caw.
Apr 1, 2020 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Veho I'm sad
Apr 1, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: Have a drink.
Apr 1, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Why are you sad?
Apr 1, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: People dislike my shitbox messages
Apr 1, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sad too, kenenthk is allowed to post  lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:01 PM - kenenthk: This is why you get the stfu response psi
Apr 1, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:04 PM - kenenthk: I'm on my 3rd drink
Apr 1, 2020 6:04 PM - kenenthk: 16oz counts as 1 right?
Apr 1, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: If it's one glass it counts as one.
Apr 1, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I count anything below 32oz as a sip.... lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB's of RAM.... 32 such a magical number
Apr 1, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: 69 is a better magic number
Apr 1, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Wheres gamerzmum at
Apr 1, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but then you would need some butter
Apr 1, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Theres butter in my syrup
Apr 1, 2020 6:12 PM - Veho: Gamerzmum is an essential service. Her legs must remain open.
Apr 1, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now we know where kenenthk got corona lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/fsrtsr/washington_state_looking_ominous/
Apr 1, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/fsx780/horizontal_lightning/
Apr 1, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: It's murder out there.
Apr 1, 2020 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Murder she wrote
Apr 1, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:20 PM - kenenthk: If you cant plug in a usb cable you're drunk
Apr 1, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is weird outside, very quiet and the air seems purer somehow
Apr 1, 2020 6:20 PM - Veho: Less exhaust.
Apr 1, 2020 6:21 PM - kenenthk: For flordia that's like a Bill Gates invention
Apr 1, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-37481251?SThisFB
Apr 1, 2020 6:22 PM - Flame: the air seems purer somehow cause less old people farting now...
Apr 1, 2020 6:22 PM - Veho: Always check the glory hole for spiders  
Apr 1, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 1, 2020 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Vagina spiders
Apr 1, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/nobtf2d8a9p41.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: Sure it looks funny now, but come next flood he'll have the last laugh.
Apr 1, 2020 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Back to the future part 4
Apr 1, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/4bdupsuuc3p41.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 6:26 PM - Flame: lmao
Apr 1, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Knights of the Plasticon Empire!
Apr 1, 2020 6:27 PM - Flame: only the oil king can save us now!
Apr 1, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wcrz.com/did-you-know-that-theres-a-testicle-festival-in-michigan-and-yes-its-canceled/
Apr 1, 2020 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Jokes on him no screw cap his hair can catch corona
Apr 1, 2020 6:33 PM - Flame: Testicle Festival tom's favorite Festival
Apr 1, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: he sad
Apr 1, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: he cant cum there anymore
Apr 1, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: his loaded
Apr 1, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: *come
Apr 1, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Cum also works Tom has a chilled hes buttered now
Apr 1, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sour cream Testical chips
Apr 1, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Psi could warn against kids
Apr 1, 2020 6:58 PM - Veho: Testicular cancel.
Apr 1, 2020 7:00 PM - Veho: https://static.goodwood.com/globalassets/.road--racing/road/news/2017/november/anorak-weird-cars/axon_anorak_weird_cars_goodwood_24112017_04.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: Once upon a time I saw this weird rificulously elevated bus that was used to drive through high tides.
Apr 1, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: And I can't find anything about that sort of vehicle on the interwebs.
Apr 1, 2020 7:04 PM - Veho: "elevated bus", "elevated tide bus", "big ass wheels dune buggy thing"
Apr 1, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Nothing.
Apr 1, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: But I did find that weird elevator car thing, so there's that.
Apr 1, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: SEA TRACTOR
Apr 1, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/df/Burgh_Island_sea_tractor.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: That's the fucking thing.
Apr 1, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: Sea tractor.
Apr 1, 2020 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just a car pretending to be a boat
Apr 1, 2020 7:44 PM - Veho: No, this is: https://hips.hearstapps.com/pop.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/15/05/54caf55fae473_-_amphibious-cars-01-0812-lgn.jpg
Apr 1, 2020 7:45 PM - Veho: The sea tractor is just a car with hip waders.
Apr 1, 2020 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a boat pretending to be a car
Apr 1, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: He's just faking it until he makes it.
Apr 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dkt70BG.mp4
Apr 1, 2020 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've seen that video
Apr 1, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: forget who it was from
Apr 1, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: could have been AvE or something like that
Apr 1, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDQPm68omZg
Apr 1, 2020 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ah yes him
Apr 1, 2020 8:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: Flick from ACNH is best boy and I love him. That is all for today.
Apr 1, 2020 8:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: wait, panties\
Apr 1, 2020 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: pantries
Apr 1, 2020 9:08 PM - Flame: vigilantes
Apr 1, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Panty Vigilantes?
Apr 1, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They sound like the kind to take things seriously!
Apr 1, 2020 10:06 PM - Flame: its a bird. its a plane. no its Panty Vigilante stopping you from stealing panties
Apr 1, 2020 10:12 PM - Flame: with his power of sniffing panties to know whos panties whos
Apr 1, 2020 10:12 PM - Flame: *sniffs*
Apr 1, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 1, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's dangerous work but someone has to do it! lol
Apr 1, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OnG1bQd
Apr 1, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TTB3UJY.png
Apr 1, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IeFW1LG
Apr 1, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YKwXJwh
Apr 1, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/264kehm
Apr 1, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kwaUOeI
Apr 2, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-rx-gamma-gpu-big-navi-benchmarks-specs/amp/
Apr 2, 2020 12:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi you spamming imgur links 
Apr 2, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DvtLDsm
Apr 2, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy_tOU8ul8U


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 3, 2020)

Apr 2, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/01/business/oil-prices-crash-storage-space/index.html
Apr 2, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap they will pay me to take it.... Lol
Apr 2, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/04/how-snes-emulators-got-a-few-pixels-from-complete-perfection/?amp=1
Apr 2, 2020 6:24 AM - Veho: Arse Technica.
Apr 2, 2020 7:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xll2Voo
Apr 2, 2020 7:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p45wOvs.jpg
Apr 2, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Asses
Apr 2, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: I got a killer hangover
Apr 2, 2020 8:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G0NFIJn.jpg
Apr 2, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xPiL31S
Apr 2, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6T37ok5
Apr 2, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Fuck the law
Apr 2, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Taco bell breakfast is nasty
Apr 2, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: I focked the law and the law won.
Apr 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: kenenthk you nasty
Apr 2, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: You wish I was nasty enough for you
Apr 2, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4KayYJ2
Apr 2, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YO9j4PL
Apr 2, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fQCdTz5
Apr 2, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/73OYyNv
Apr 2, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hEkhKZ7
Apr 2, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vOJGg45
Apr 2, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Apr 2, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Day 67 of the corona virus... kenenthk still hasn't died... lol
Apr 2, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VxAmCYXp_0
Apr 2, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: I died back in 91
Apr 2, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1gVCLqcd6Os?t=30 Ken fighting tigers lol
Apr 2, 2020 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Si uremum?
Apr 2, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EZ0SSas.mp4
Apr 2, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fleetmon.com/maritime-news/2020/29297/cruise-ship-sunk-venezuelan-navy-ship-and-fled-pro/
Apr 2, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gCAaeuD
Apr 2, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r5xRUFb
Apr 2, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: You mess with the cruise, you get a bruise.
Apr 2, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: Or something.
Apr 2, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will turn to piracy soon lol
Apr 2, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: Luxury pirates.
Apr 2, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought taxes where rules for everyone? They're more guidelines than anything....
Apr 2, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtjZEpT1N2k Cruise ships are docking in Florida
Apr 2, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YRq2YfV1WkU?t=357
Apr 2, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sequel to Golden Axe, Jizz filled axe!
Apr 2, 2020 9:13 PM - Veho: Jizz-filled axe wound.
Apr 2, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cheezburger.com/11034885/sixteen-greed-laden-corporate-memes-made-of-billionaire-tears
Apr 2, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/JRc0GpA. < Unearthing ken's mom's buttplug
Apr 2, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 2, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: ouch tom
Apr 2, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: tom just did genocide. ;O;
Apr 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 2, 2020 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Tom only wish he was as large as that to please my mom
Apr 2, 2020 10:51 PM - kenenthk: I did hear my mom texted gamerzmum against you letting her know in advanced you were quite the shrimper
Apr 2, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jtiJi5K
Apr 3, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/ftirt6/twilight_menu_v1300_and_ndsbootstrap_v0320/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=db72c226-b3d1-4177-b761-c9d55f57d467&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2F3dshacks%2Fcomments%2Fft
Apr 3, 2020 12:29 AM - Flame: psionic you okay bro?
Apr 3, 2020 12:30 AM - Flame: we have the REAL thread here
Apr 3, 2020 12:30 AM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/ds-i-3ds-twilight-menu-gui-for-ds-i-games-and-ds-i-menu-replacement.472200/
Apr 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God Mount and Blade Bannerlord is so good
Apr 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The cracked version crashes for me a ton, which sucks, but it's so damn fun I don't care lol
Apr 3, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should've bought that before I bought RE3 
Apr 3, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well
Apr 3, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe there will be a fix at some point?
Apr 3, 2020 3:09 AM - Joe88: im just hoping capcom pulls a bethsda
Apr 3, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Glitches as far as the eye can see?
Apr 3, 2020 3:13 AM - Joe88: well we got re2 remake cracked a week after launch so there is hope
Apr 3, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True and Doom Eternal like the same day lol
Apr 3, 2020 3:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: GREEN NAME IN CHAT 
Apr 3, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona infestation detected!
Apr 3, 2020 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Joe sak was mean to me


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 4, 2020)

Apr 3, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shut up kenenthk you know you liked it!!!
Apr 3, 2020 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Only when uremum abuses me
Apr 3, 2020 5:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/rapper-tekashi-6ix9ine-granted-early-prison-release-coronavirus-plea
Apr 3, 2020 5:40 AM - Veho: In exchange for telling which of the inmates had the virus.
Apr 3, 2020 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Apr 3, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well identifying the Corona gang is high priority lol
Apr 3, 2020 5:44 AM - Veho: That is so not Gucci.
Apr 3, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/world/2020/04/03/coronavirus-latest-news/%3foutputType=amp
Apr 3, 2020 5:45 AM - Duo8: so what have you all been doing anyway
Apr 3, 2020 5:45 AM - Duo8: assuming you have to stay at home
Apr 3, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am currently at work
Apr 3, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bored and scared at the same time lol
Apr 3, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work at a hospital in Florida to put that statement in perspective
Apr 3, 2020 5:58 AM - Veho: Paywalled  
Apr 3, 2020 5:58 AM - Veho: Can you give us the tl;dr, Psi?
Apr 3, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: China is warning they have a new wave of infections
Apr 3, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The US had more than 1000 deaths today
Apr 3, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also like 100K new infections and suspected 400K undiagnosed
Apr 3, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New York Incinerators are running 24/7 and can't keep up refrigerator trucks being used to store bodies
Apr 3, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And to think in a couple of weeks we will look back and think this was a better time
Apr 3, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am starting to think the 3% death rate is not very accurate.
Apr 3, 2020 6:11 AM - Veho: I am still convinced the numbers are skewed because people with mild symptoms or asymptomatic people don't get tested.
Apr 3, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: South Korea has 10,000 cases, and 175 deaths.
Apr 3, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be
Apr 3, 2020 6:13 AM - Duo8: we have like 200 yet eveything's already in lockdown
Apr 3, 2020 6:13 AM - Duo8: the streets are empty, it's pretty nice actually
Apr 3, 2020 6:14 AM - Veho: We have 1000 confirmed cases and 7 deaths so far.
Apr 3, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But how many could be lucky enough to have no symptoms?
Apr 3, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope I am in that number lol
Apr 3, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Duo8 it's super empty here
Apr 3, 2020 6:16 AM - Duo8: empty how?
Apr 3, 2020 6:17 AM - Duo8: I say empty but there are still people here and there ofc
Apr 3, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well considering I probably see thousands of poeple on my way to work now I may be see a hundred maybe
Apr 3, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am surprised the public buses are still running.....
Apr 3, 2020 6:19 AM - evanhuttonfc: Anyone got the new filename for ACNH ver 1.1.3?
Apr 3, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Empty but still driving around lol
Apr 3, 2020 6:20 AM - Duo8: they shut down all public transport here lol
Apr 3, 2020 6:20 AM - Duo8: travel in and out of the city is also forbidden
Apr 3, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think that starts tonight here I already have my documents for required travel lol
Apr 3, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 hours and 22 minutes ago
Apr 3, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/MTXcrnjyzqs
Apr 3, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My current favorite YouTube channel lol
Apr 3, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN21K35F
Apr 3, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tldr oil consumption is down 33% and prices for some barrels of oil are literally negative lol
Apr 3, 2020 6:37 AM - T-hug: time to invest
Apr 3, 2020 6:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Dif9Ysn.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 6:53 AM - Veho: The downside is that the supply end of the oil industry will go belly up in many countries, because extraction costs more than the market price.
Apr 3, 2020 6:53 AM - Veho: Distribution will survive.
Apr 3, 2020 6:59 AM - Veho: On the other hand governments will definitely issue a stimulus for the production end to keep them afloat.
Apr 3, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wonder why a gallon of gas is still almost 2 dollars when it was almost 3 dollars when oil was like 4 times the price lol
Apr 3, 2020 7:03 AM - Veho: Normally I would say it's because the processing and distribution and taxes make up a large portion of the gas price.
Apr 3, 2020 7:03 AM - Veho: But it could also be because fuck the customers, get money.
Apr 3, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe your right taxes seems a likely culprit
Apr 3, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Combo of taxes and fuck customers lol
Apr 3, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it should be sub 1 dollar if there was a really free market and not a group effort to keep prices high lol
Apr 3, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not really complaining though my car gets like 40Mpg so I spend like 20 bucks a week
Apr 3, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This week I put premium in give the girl a treat
Apr 3, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just barely over 20 bucks
Apr 3, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZalT3pkWdXM
Apr 3, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/l2JXOT6
Apr 3, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LB51E8b.png
Apr 3, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ghost train!!!!
Apr 3, 2020 7:26 AM - Nullleben: i have a question
Apr 3, 2020 7:26 AM - Nullleben: regarding on the animal crossing
Apr 3, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PsyxM7LwEh0
Apr 3, 2020 7:27 AM - Nullleben: ?
Apr 3, 2020 7:27 AM - Nullleben: can a none hack switch ACNH get all the recipe/material from a hacked switch ACNH?
Apr 3, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hs0rCaD.mp4
Apr 3, 2020 7:31 AM - Nullleben: lol
Apr 3, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5DU7Jkr.png
Apr 3, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Tom wouldn't do that lol
Apr 3, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And yet he didnt fall ! https://imgur.com/gallery/EbO8yJ5
Apr 3, 2020 7:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EdEfnEr.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 8:19 AM - kenenthk: Dont you mean would? He seems to think about large buttplugs often
Apr 3, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hoUkPpe
Apr 3, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: Remember to knead your horse.
Apr 3, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 3, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The horses name is Wind Storm!
Apr 3, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: So the rider is a rider on the storm?
Apr 3, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: Into this house born?
Apr 3, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: Into this world thrown?
Apr 3, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol better than riding in the desert on a horse with no name
Apr 3, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/EfHxUaJDEn8
Apr 3, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EyxMm6M.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: Riding through the desert on a horse with no legs, it felt good to be out of the rain.
Apr 3, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CpSdePGgVyQ
Apr 3, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol butts
Apr 3, 2020 8:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qh3J7OR.mp4
Apr 3, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn someone threw out napalm? Lol
Apr 3, 2020 8:42 AM - Veho: Must have been heavy shit in that garbage can when it overloaded the pneumatics and made the compressor literally explode.
Apr 3, 2020 8:42 AM - Veho: 
Apr 3, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone threw kenenthk in the trash? Lol
Apr 3, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: I wouldnt want to be thrown in you yuck
Apr 3, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 3, 2020 11:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: clearly someone threw away a cheap hoverboard 
Apr 3, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: Or a vape.
Apr 3, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is more vape than man now...
Apr 3, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your father was destroyed when he gave into  the  power of mad clouds
Apr 3, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The vape star can turn an entire planet hipster with one blast!!!
Apr 3, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cloud city I have an old friend there....
Apr 3, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah Veho vapes actually use a safer chemistry which is not flammable
Apr 3, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: or, they should
Apr 3, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: not everyone heeds the warnings
Apr 3, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Vapes are most certainly flammable what are you smoking lol
Apr 3, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: Chemistry maybe, but there have been enough exploding vape mods to make that joke.
Apr 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nlAZuhv.mp4
Apr 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vapes are as flammable as anything with a battery in it
Apr 3, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But there's nothing about Vapes themselves that are inherently flammable, so long as you're not doing something retarded with the battery it's fine
Apr 3, 2020 4:19 PM - Veho: Eh, drawing a very high current from batteries that aren't really suited to that type of abuse is inherently more explodey than most other activities.
Apr 3, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but that's only a thing if you're going around modding your vape, standard run of the mill trash is totally fine
Apr 3, 2020 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: "modding your vape" they are called mods, they are not modded, it's the name for vapes with replaceable battery for some reason
Apr 3, 2020 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: no, really, the batteries aren't flammable
Apr 3, 2020 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they can still explode, hot gas venting can still light other things on fire...
Apr 3, 2020 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can definitely still light your house on fire
Apr 3, 2020 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: that counts as doing something retarded with the battery
Apr 3, 2020 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should know what the battery you're using is capable of, and not push it beyond its limits
Apr 3, 2020 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: just because they're not flammable doesn't mean they can't explode (pressure buildup will do that)
Apr 3, 2020 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the people who have their vape go up in a ball of fire are using the completely wrong type of battery
Apr 3, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: That's kind of what I said.
Apr 3, 2020 5:53 PM - p1ngpong: I got an oculus rift s yesterday
Apr 3, 2020 5:53 PM - p1ngpong: does anyone know where I can get one of those self pumping electronig fleshlights that I can pair with it?
Apr 3, 2020 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was kind of hard to tell what exactly you meant by what you said, Veho
Apr 3, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng: autoblow on wish but i dunno if it supports VR 
Apr 3, 2020 6:35 PM - Hambrew: i still love anime
Apr 3, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ylFNHpv.png
Apr 3, 2020 6:49 PM - Hambrew: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Apr 3, 2020 6:50 PM - Hambrew: I MADE A TYPO I WILL NOW SELF-DESTRUCT
Apr 3, 2020 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: what was the typo? did you mean to type "love"?
Apr 3, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xt58OVnmXU
Apr 3, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LMbLoqW
Apr 3, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2QhrhnL.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vcHTf2S
Apr 3, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GssAUxX
Apr 3, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AguFsPq
Apr 3, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2vZZdqK
Apr 3, 2020 8:50 PM - Chebichobo: Hi, i have a problem with my switch. It went off battery and i cant turn it on now, even with the tegrarcmUI. Can anyone help me pls
Apr 3, 2020 8:51 PM - Chebichobo: When i try to put the payload, it gets stuck there and the program doesn't respond
Apr 3, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/chqi8m4CEEY?t=134
Apr 3, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/50OOndD
Apr 3, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FGXJX3u.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mighty kind of her lol
Apr 3, 2020 9:47 PM - PaperMario647: hey guys do you know how to add cheats to wiiflow
Apr 3, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vxpppTx.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KPjbITY
Apr 3, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OrIRA0x.jpg
Apr 3, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zrg4mdi
Apr 3, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7aOk1UP
Apr 3, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PjB7YGB
Apr 3, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoCcpMW8fSs&t=2s
Apr 4, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OYPZfB8
Apr 4, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0IzuDiq
Apr 4, 2020 12:38 AM - Ericthegreat: i feel bad i thought that was a good one
Apr 4, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 4, 2020 3:11 AM - Ericthegreat: Those jokes in that thread were so childish, did it even have to be erased lol?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 5, 2020)

Apr 4, 2020 6:18 AM - Veho: What thread?
Apr 4, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You know that thread with the jokes? Lol
Apr 4, 2020 6:39 AM - Veho: The terrible jokes thread? Why was it deleted  
Apr 4, 2020 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Whore
Apr 4, 2020 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol terrible jokes are best jokes
Apr 4, 2020 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We just had a person come in with the skin just hanging off both hands....
Apr 4, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looked like chemical burns of some sort
Apr 4, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Maybe he was part alligator it is flordia
Apr 4, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe
Apr 4, 2020 9:24 AM - dbzxy: Has anybody recorded good quality cutscenes from  "Dragon Ball Z Gaiden Shin Saiyajin Zetsumetsu Keikaku" (Bandai Playdia プレイディア)? (ドラゴンボールZ外伝 サイヤ人絶滅計画)  Apparently there's no emulator for it, otherwise the ROMs are online: https://archive.org/details/BandaiPlaydia_Redump.org_2018-01-22
Apr 4, 2020 9:24 AM - dbzxy: I'd love to have it: https://johnnyoak85.github.io/dragonbox
Apr 4, 2020 10:18 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure out of the 8 whole active users in the shitbox someone would know 
Apr 4, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/go1kbLf
Apr 4, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uPRM6Yy
Apr 4, 2020 12:38 PM - kenenthk: Broke back
Apr 4, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Va2XHac.jpg
Apr 4, 2020 2:45 PM - keleco: Hi there !!
Apr 4, 2020 2:45 PM - keleco: i have a quick question if you can
Apr 4, 2020 2:46 PM - keleco: what are the difference between a file.ndr or .sav or .dtc?
Apr 4, 2020 2:46 PM - keleco: thx
Apr 4, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Thx is a good audio source
Apr 4, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/qejHkeN.jpg < God, fucking 3 hours and 27 minutes to clear Hardcore for RE3, that's fucking garbage
Apr 4, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a waste of $60
Apr 4, 2020 5:21 PM - kenenthk: But did you buy the dlc pack for 90 that increases play time to 3 hours and 30 minutes?
Apr 4, 2020 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a new game, you could have seen that coming
Apr 4, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So? It's still not a 3 hour game on PS1, and it's not a 1:1 remake so it's not like I memorized the game
Apr 4, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They cut like 3 major locations from the OG, which was BS
Apr 4, 2020 5:32 PM - Joe88: there is also nightmere mode, changes item locations and changes where nemesis appears and makes him more aggresive
Apr 4, 2020 5:33 PM - Joe88: along with more stronger enemies
Apr 4, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly can't be bothered to play through again on a harder difficulty, hardcore already has excessive bullet sponge, so nightmare would just be "avoiding zombies 101" which is pretty boring at that point
Apr 4, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Lol nightmare online avoid everyone and win
Apr 4, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: So they remastered half the game and dropped the other half?
Apr 4, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They remade half the game, but yeah
Apr 4, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, they reused the engine and assets from RE2 to remake it anyways lol
Apr 4, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need another remake of RE4
Apr 4, 2020 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Careful what you wish for Psi, they'll just cut half the game and charge you $60 for it ;O;
Apr 4, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol or it will run at like 30 FPS but 60 FPS and all jittery
Apr 4, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RE 4 The Re Re Re Reeee Make lol
Apr 4, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2FTwNbaK7I
Apr 4, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTTc_ec3ZaM
Apr 4, 2020 11:27 PM - Canna: Yo!! Weres the forsale section again ?
Apr 4, 2020 11:51 PM - cearp: https://gbatemp.net/categories/trading-area.157/ 
Apr 5, 2020 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah i didn't know that Tom
Apr 5, 2020 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's kinda bullshit, you expect remakes to have more content, not less
Apr 5, 2020 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: granted cave story 3D does have less content than + but its in line with the OG so that's understandable if both were being developed independently
Apr 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I never got around to playing Cave Story 3D, + was so good on it's own and I didn't really like the look of 3D that much
Apr 5, 2020 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just really like how much detail they added to the backgrounds and environment that were never there in the original and it utilizes 3D well
Apr 5, 2020 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's kinda rare now, i own it though
Apr 5, 2020 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: i really liked it but i know that's an unpopular opinion
Apr 5, 2020 1:36 AM - evanhuttonfc: Anyone have an itemized DIY list for ACNH?
Apr 5, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-4900hs-battery-life
Apr 5, 2020 3:26 AM - Minox: Has Lenovo made any Thinkpads with these in it yet?
Apr 5, 2020 3:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet. Supposedly they're putting the 4000 series into their gaming laptops first, so it may be a bit before a standard Thinkpad sees one that isn't one of the lower end APUs
Apr 5, 2020 3:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think they announced last month they had plans for them soon
Apr 5, 2020 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if that's delayed now cuz corona or not
Apr 5, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1176721


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 6, 2020)

Apr 5, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just like that the laptop has like 12 hours of life on 8 cores 16 threads with a 2060 lol
Apr 5, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds just too good to be real lol
Apr 5, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat or AC is broken in the hospital tonight.... It's like 40F in here lol
Apr 5, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No amount of uniform or gloves is keeping me warm....
Apr 5, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 69F outside and it feels hot compared to inside
Apr 5, 2020 7:14 AM - Duo8: put fans on the windows
Apr 5, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I wish
Apr 5, 2020 7:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG
Apr 5, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: POG?
Apr 5, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poeple Often Gobble?
Apr 5, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pimping Out Grandma?
Apr 5, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pumping Out Goo
Apr 5, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: Piece Of Gravel
Apr 5, 2020 9:27 AM - Ericthegreat: I really have no idea what pog means
Apr 5, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: It's those plastic discs that were popular in the 90s.
Apr 5, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: POGs.
Apr 5, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: I just pulled a muscle lugging a ton of groceries up the stairs.
Apr 5, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: The most physical activity I've had in years.
Apr 5, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: Except for two weeks ago when I pulled a different muscle.
Apr 5, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z2O7nd0.jpg
Apr 5, 2020 9:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Groceries huh?
Apr 5, 2020 9:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Try a air conditioner 
Apr 5, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: I tried. It was less heavy.
Apr 5, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: You underestimate my groceries  
Apr 5, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Nah I was just complaining how out of shape I am.
Apr 5, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Opkb3qY
Apr 5, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chunky chick with the green scrubby!!!
Apr 5, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Her back story is her family was on vacation near Wuhan when there was an industrial sponge factory explosion...
Apr 5, 2020 10:56 AM - Veho: So she's like Spiderman's Sandman but with sponge.
Apr 5, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol exactly
Apr 5, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oBHaIPJ.jpg
Apr 5, 2020 11:27 AM - kenenthk: I gotta take a pig
Apr 5, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Y25SbY-tk
Apr 5, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/the-earth-is-moving-substantially-less-because-of-the-global-pandemic/amp
Apr 5, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: Worst vibrator ever.
Apr 5, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 5, 2020 12:56 PM - kenenthk: Listen to my shit psi
Apr 5, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Please
Apr 5, 2020 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: pogs were cardboard i think
Apr 5, 2020 6:50 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 5, 2020 7:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am sad
Apr 5, 2020 7:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Flick isn’t in my town today
Apr 5, 2020 7:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: That makes me the big sad
Apr 5, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.patreon.com/posts/progress-report-35670125
Apr 5, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1494775/
Apr 5, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNMqxiZVxmw&feature=youtu.be
Apr 5, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H0tIV1O
Apr 5, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Om6uc5V
Apr 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Another glorious 12 hours lol
Apr 6, 2020 3:27 AM - Kimarnic: hello


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 7, 2020)

Apr 6, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/canoe.com/news/crime/driver-who-hit-man-drove-with-body-stuck-in-windshield-jailed/amp
Apr 6, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello kimarnic 
Apr 6, 2020 4:28 AM - Lilith Valentine: Hey Psi :3
Apr 6, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Lilith 
Apr 6, 2020 7:57 AM - DinohScene: yo psio!
Apr 6, 2020 8:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/joOsM0W
Apr 6, 2020 8:41 AM - T-hug: Wowa
Apr 6, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey hey 
Apr 6, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that's a lot of house
Apr 6, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/q4ecyU3
Apr 6, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/BgnNRTU
Apr 6, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G0ykHE0.png
Apr 6, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: People are making corona porn.
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: Rule 34 in full swing.
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: Still just indie productions due to restrictions.
Apr 6, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: But since porn is an essential service, it's just a matter of time before "big" studios pick it up 
Apr 6, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gG4l45q.png
Apr 6, 2020 11:28 AM - DinohScene: So I should film meself cough over a dick, suck it and I get money for it?
Apr 6, 2020 11:35 AM - Veho: That's how porn works, yes.
Apr 6, 2020 11:37 AM - DinohScene: Should've done it earlier, could've trademarked it :c
Apr 6, 2020 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Porn.gbatemp is hiting
Apr 6, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YxMbgqD
Apr 6, 2020 12:46 PM - Lilith Valentine: Sounds gay
Apr 6, 2020 12:46 PM - Lilith Valentine: I want in
Apr 6, 2020 12:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/f4rNhTTwGgk cool
Apr 6, 2020 12:50 PM - kenenthk: But youd ve around penisea
Apr 6, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: If you like penis coladas...
Apr 6, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And getting cought spanking it in the rain
Apr 6, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If like blumpkind at midnight
Apr 6, 2020 1:44 PM - DinohScene: I like Penis Coladas, I love them! So smooth and tasty
Apr 6, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm about to start drama at work by asking to switch departments
Apr 6, 2020 2:02 PM - cearp: from what department to what?   good luck ken though, hope it goes well
Apr 6, 2020 2:02 PM - cearp: i like pina colada flavor, pineapple and coconut is good
Apr 6, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/04/05/stephen-moore-warns-us-could-be-headed-toward-a-great-depression/amp/
Apr 6, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the depression is inevitable
Apr 6, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Losing a % of your population all at once like this puts a strain on finances at the lowest level then up a level housing glut used car glut goods and services down plus so many other downs it's not funny
Apr 6, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then something you won't be hearing on the news.... I spent a few hours talking to one of the Drs at my hospital he terrified of this Corona he says yes you can get it multiple times and each time it does damage to your lungs
Apr 6, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually with out a vaccine this will kill almost everyone who isn't naturally immune
Apr 6, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich explains the extreme measures the government's have taken to fight this and develope a vaccine...
Apr 6, 2020 2:24 PM - cearp: yeah when I heard that you can get it a 2nd time, that was a little scary
Apr 6, 2020 2:24 PM - cearp: but I think it's like the cold in that, yeah you can get it again because it 'mutates' into a new strain/there's not simply just 1 exact virus.
Apr 6, 2020 2:25 PM - cearp: so, although you might not be able to get sick from that exact one (although maybe) -- you can get sick from a different form of it. and there are already multiple strains of it around
Apr 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's worse than that you could keep getting this over and over each time destroying some avioli the little cells in your lungs
Apr 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't grow back
Apr 6, 2020 2:25 PM - cearp: can they not grow back?
Apr 6, 2020 2:25 PM - cearp: huh
Apr 6, 2020 2:25 PM - cearp: not good
Apr 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like ft cells your born with a number
Apr 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are responsible for the blood getting oxygen
Apr 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fat cells
Apr 6, 2020 2:27 PM - cearp: let's all hope you and me have some strange genes which make us immune to corona. like that guy I read about whos body removed his hiv.
Apr 6, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm immune to a few things like TB and chicken pox so maybe lol
Apr 6, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If this mutates and goes seasonal we are looking at some dark times
Apr 6, 2020 2:29 PM - cearp: tb - that's a good one
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - Minox: They stopped vaccinating kids for TBC when I was a kid
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - cearp: realy I think it has mutated, there's not just 1 exact virus. so, maybe we should be worried.
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the person who did my test was amazed lol
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - cearp: in USA they really worry about tb I think
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - cearp: other countries not so much
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - Minox: But my grandmother had TBC so my mother made me get it
Apr 6, 2020 2:30 PM - cearp: (apart from 3rd world countires)
Apr 6, 2020 2:31 PM - cearp: usa even vaccinates for chicekn pox,   europe doesn't
Apr 6, 2020 2:31 PM - Minox: Not too happy about the scar though lol
Apr 6, 2020 2:32 PM - cearp: so a big needle?
Apr 6, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This thing is so insidious.... Starting to become convinced this was engineered
Apr 6, 2020 2:32 PM - Minox: No, the vaccine itself causes scarring
Apr 6, 2020 2:32 PM - cearp: I heard something that it came/leaked out of a Chinese laboratory.
Apr 6, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the genome was signed if they edited it with crispr
Apr 6, 2020 2:33 PM - cearp: But I wouldn't be surprised if it really did come from some hungry rural chinese dude who ate that bat
Apr 6, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I  am not sure about this being natural
Apr 6, 2020 2:33 PM - cearp: The Chinese guy should have cooked the bat a little crispr 
Apr 6, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 6, 2020 2:34 PM - cearp: still busy at your work?
Apr 6, 2020 2:34 PM - Minox: Depending on country you get the vaccine in you might have a checkboard-like scar
Apr 6, 2020 2:35 PM - cearp: ouch I hate stuff like that
Apr 6, 2020 2:36 PM - Minox: I'd rather have such a scar lol
Apr 6, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am home now for 3 days hopefully
Apr 6, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Enjoying the quiet before the storm.
Apr 6, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Estimates in my area are 2-4 weeks and we will be swimming in bodies.
Apr 6, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida has a high % of old people, it's kind of the retirement capital of the US so we got that going for us... lol
Apr 6, 2020 2:43 PM - breaktemp: Nice, looks like we are doing a Pokemon Tournament ?
Apr 6, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: thinking about this coronavirus being a natural occurring one, I have real doubt's unless the symptoms are different for the bat or what ever?
Apr 6, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Species jump and it requires lung cells... It just is so specific
Apr 6, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uIJXk6t
Apr 6, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7XAUZ9aiFM&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 6, 2020 3:08 PM - kenenthk: All counties have a high percentage of old people
Apr 6, 2020 3:14 PM - cearp: some have higher than others... 
Apr 6, 2020 3:14 PM - cearp: like japan
Apr 6, 2020 3:14 PM - cearp: places like chad for example, have terribly low lifespans, so they don't have many old people
Apr 6, 2020 3:15 PM - cearp: and not so much 'countries', but when we consider 'areas', in general young professional people move to the city or suburbs. rural places have more old people
Apr 6, 2020 3:23 PM - Mr Knife God: Corona virus should be renamed to wuhan virus to be honest.
Apr 6, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.salon.com/2020/04/05/devin-nunes-tells-fox-news-that-homeless-people-in-california-are-the-zombie-apocalypse_partner/
Apr 6, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: Coronavirus should be renamed Budweiservirus  ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 3:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ANPIqKO.mp4
Apr 6, 2020 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Fefe
Apr 6, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: Covfefevirus19
Apr 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 6, 2020 5:20 PM - BORTZ: thats amazing
Apr 6, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mtNt37c.mp4
Apr 6, 2020 6:06 PM - breaktemp: Man...this Pokemon Tournament is LIT !!
Apr 6, 2020 6:06 PM - Jamie6984: So
Apr 6, 2020 6:06 PM - Jamie6984: Can someone help me regarding a r4i 1.4.3 card?
Apr 6, 2020 6:09 PM - BORTZ: Stay safe, Psi <3
Apr 6, 2020 6:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: I still don’t understand how newbies can post in the shoutbox
Apr 6, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because Costello removed the limit when he added shitbox threads, as I mentioned like 100 times now 
Apr 6, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He wanted people to be able to discuss games and such with the game center added
Apr 6, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So he removed the limit instead of having it set to 100 posts
Apr 6, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think is a mistake, personally, since 99% of the new users coming in are just asking questions that should be forum posts
Apr 6, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, whatever
Apr 6, 2020 6:33 PM - Lilith Valentine: Oh, I guess I kept missing that, lol. My bad
Apr 6, 2020 6:33 PM - Lilith Valentine: I think it was a mistake, but I am
Apr 6, 2020 6:33 PM - Lilith Valentine: just a humble server demon
Apr 6, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if people actually participated in the separate game thread things, I could see that, but like nobody does lol
Apr 6, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz nobody uses the shitbox in general anyways
Apr 6, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the same 6 or 7 people
Apr 6, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: 
Apr 6, 2020 7:10 PM - Flame: 
Apr 6, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 6, 2020 7:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why is Veho Crying? 
Apr 6, 2020 7:26 PM - Flame: me and Psionic beat him up and stole his lunch money.
Apr 6, 2020 8:26 PM - James_: HOW DARE YOU
Apr 6, 2020 8:27 PM - James_: also i entered the acnh competition
Apr 6, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/C2agGY7XPLQ?t=1671
Apr 6, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fujitsu-FM-Towns-Marty-In-Box-Floppy-Formats-Games-Keyboard-mouse-and-more/202698632157?hash=item2f31c7abdd:g:eLYAAOSwXsBeiumi
Apr 6, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jJaVa1w.png
Apr 6, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm I had wondered how they would stay open lol
Apr 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jr2yxGi
Apr 6, 2020 9:06 PM - T-hug: You can find me at the clerb
Apr 6, 2020 10:06 PM - Flame: bottle full of bub Look mami I got the X if you into taking drugs I'm into having sex, I ain't into making love So come give me a hug if you into to getting rubbed
Apr 6, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn USPS, still haven't gotten my SD2SP2 adapter or my SD Media Launcher 
Apr 6, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ALL I WANT TO DO IS PLAY PIRATED GAMECUBE GAMES ON A GAMECUBE FOR 5 MINUTES GOD
Apr 6, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop copying me Flame 
Apr 6, 2020 10:24 PM - Flame: copy. i prefer term learn
Apr 6, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: where did you buy the  SD2SP2 adapter or my SD Media Launcher?
Apr 6, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eBay and the official Code Junkies website 
Apr 6, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: for research purposes
Apr 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TF-PCB-SDL-SD2SP2-Micro-SD-Card-Adapter-SDLoad-Reader-For-Nintendo-GameCube-NGC/274306889628?
Apr 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.codejunkies.com/Products/SD-Media-Launcher__EF000580V.aspx
Apr 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: 
Apr 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: is it that simple just  SD2SP2 adapter or SD Media Launcher?
Apr 6, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't even need the SD2SP2 really, just the SD Media Launcher lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Load up Swiss, then you can load backups from the SD card on the SD Media Launcher
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just got the SD2SP2 so I don't have to hot swap SD cards with the SD Media Launcher, cuz it only supports like 2GB or 4GB SD cards or something when booting homebrew
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Swiss will let it support pretty much as much as it'd like AFAIK
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Flame: research purposes of course.
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you can hotswap the SD card after loading Swiss, and play games off that
Apr 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT THAT'S LAME
Apr 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SD2SP2 adapter is neat, cuz it just sits in the SP2 slot that literally nothing ever used on the Gamecube
Apr 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Flame: so SD Media Launcher is for swiss. and SD2SP2 adapter is like the space for more games?
Apr 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Apr 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Flame: thats my fetish !
Apr 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do keep in mind that loading games from the SD card, whether it's the SD2SP2 adapter or the SD Media Launcher, isn't 100% compatible unfortunately lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It can also have some slow loading issues for some games as well
Apr 6, 2020 10:34 PM - Flame: oh okay
Apr 6, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gc-forever.com/wiki/index.php?title=Swiss/Compatibility_List < Ah, yeah this
Apr 6, 2020 10:37 PM - Flame: watch me get them before you ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried calling USPS but they're so fucking busy lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I emailed them instead today lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Flame: what did you email them?
Apr 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Flame: why is my fucking package you fucking cunts.
Apr 6, 2020 10:39 PM - Flame: dont you know this is U S A
Apr 6, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They handily have a contact form you can fill out for missing packages lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:41 PM - Flame: what else did you buy tom?
Apr 6, 2020 10:41 PM - Flame: asking for psionic
Apr 6, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing else, that was my last purchase before getting basically laid off lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I did buy a bread maker lol
Apr 6, 2020 10:43 PM - Flame: sorry to hear that bro
Apr 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: tom that link for SD2SP2 doesnt send to UK
Apr 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Search on eBay yourself ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: 
Apr 6, 2020 10:51 PM - Flame: damn seriously never nice to hear someone getting laid off.
Apr 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Flame: somebody with a new baby too
Apr 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It sucks yeah, I wasn't technically laid off they just cut me from $1300 a month to $500 a month
Apr 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But same thing realy
Apr 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey I do get that hot corona stimulus check ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus $500 for having  a babby ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus another check from my wife ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like $2900 ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I'll get to apply for unemployment, whenever the fuck my state can get around to processing the billions of unemployment applications
Apr 6, 2020 10:56 PM - Flame: 
Apr 6, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a whole other bag of worms lol
Apr 6, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My state is getting so many applications they have to split the days you can apply by your last name, A-L can only submit 3 days of the week and M-Z can only submit 3 days a week
Apr 6, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And when you go to apply online, they can have anywhere from a 1-20 minute wait just while their server tries to load the application 
Apr 6, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't even bother trying to call, cuz supposedly their call center wait time is like 2-3 hours at "peak" times of 8am-8PM 
Apr 6, 2020 11:04 PM - Flame: A-L can only submit 3 days of the week and M-Z can only submit 3 days a week???
Apr 6, 2020 11:04 PM - Flame: wut?
Apr 6, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they can split the load on their servers
Apr 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Flame: so i ordered a SD2SP2... july 1st
Apr 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Flame: 
Apr 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered mine March 20th
Apr 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my SD Media Launcher March 15th 
Apr 6, 2020 11:10 PM - Flame: i will get mine before you i still bet ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 11:10 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 6, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Apr 6, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The SD2SP2 at least was like...in Detroit, so it was literally a day away before being delayed for the last 7 days now
Apr 6, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then like the population of Detroit are probably dying right now so I can understand the delay I guess lol
Apr 6, 2020 11:20 PM - Flame: is Detroit a tough place to live
Apr 6, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I don't live in that shithole ;O;
Apr 6, 2020 11:20 PM - Flame: ??
Apr 6, 2020 11:20 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 6, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i can tell you that like the entire detroit area has more Corona cases than pretty much the entire rest of the state
Apr 6, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like legit 14,000 of the ~18000 of Corona cases in my state are in fucking Detroit
Apr 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Flame: ouch
Apr 7, 2020 2:05 AM - City: lol
Apr 7, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vg7To9B
Apr 7, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit Corona City!!!
Apr 7, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZq3i94mSsQ
Apr 7, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonus points because KISS is from Detroit lol
Apr 7, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RvmqlR8
Apr 7, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be 65 (this things just getting started)
Apr 7, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G5hXUIx
Apr 7, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GHb6IIX
Apr 7, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RxvQpOL
Apr 7, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wXAvUwi


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 8, 2020)

Apr 7, 2020 4:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LvIMdMI
Apr 7, 2020 5:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/SkL0Sd7 
Apr 7, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L47KCg6
Apr 7, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oFHA5
Apr 7, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mvDIeh0
Apr 7, 2020 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GKBIlAo.jpg
Apr 7, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9r0S2L2
Apr 7, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpZM12HNmxQ
Apr 7, 2020 7:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/w8hF8lj.png
Apr 7, 2020 8:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mpkEv4K.mp4
Apr 7, 2020 10:10 AM - T-hug: Amazing
Apr 7, 2020 10:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CuyrmNA.jpg
Apr 7, 2020 11:33 AM - Flame: wash your hands up
Apr 7, 2020 11:33 AM - Flame: wash your hands up
Apr 7, 2020 11:34 AM - Flame: wash up wash up wash up wash up
Apr 7, 2020 11:34 AM - Flame: wash your hands up for Detroit
Apr 7, 2020 11:34 AM - Flame: A Corona city
Apr 7, 2020 11:47 AM - Veho: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/health/coronavirus-bcg-vaccine.html
Apr 7, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/science/us-scientists-link-bcg-vaccination-with-fewer-covid-19-cases-indian-scientists-hopeful-but-cautious/articleshow/74931591.cms?from=mdr
Apr 7, 2020 11:59 AM - Veho: Interdasting.
Apr 7, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ1Mw8nMKr0
Apr 7, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Pingas
Apr 7, 2020 1:29 PM - Flame: ken-gas
Apr 7, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU
Apr 7, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-dlss-2-0-behind-the-scenes-how-the-magic-happens/amp/
Apr 7, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: I gas off at work I'm trying to entertain this new cute girl
Apr 7, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/93cDHCU.jpg
Apr 7, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: That message touches ny soul
Apr 7, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Inappropriately.
Apr 7, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Headlines tomorrow: "Veho touched ken"
Apr 7, 2020 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Buy me a steak first you cheap fuck
Apr 7, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: It's a recession, you greedy bastard!
Apr 7, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: Two packets of ramen and three sheets of TP.
Apr 7, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Four sheets and stick up on KY
Apr 7, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: And no not Kentucky
Apr 7, 2020 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Is 500gb pretty generous for a ps4 for a good library assuming it would hold around 20 games
Apr 7, 2020 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Ps3
Apr 7, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good enough probably, most big AAA games are like 20-30GB each give or take
Apr 7, 2020 3:12 PM - Flame: did Veho touch ken
Apr 7, 2020 3:12 PM - Flame: ???
Apr 7, 2020 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Stop fighting over me flame it ain't gonna happen
Apr 7, 2020 3:17 PM - kenenthk: So I could fit around 15 good games doesnt that 0s take like 20gb though
Apr 7, 2020 3:22 PM - Flame: did flame punch ken
Apr 7, 2020 3:22 PM - Flame: ???
Apr 7, 2020 3:23 PM - kenenthk: I thought you were throwing flowers at me
Apr 7, 2020 3:27 PM - Ryccardo: the 8 good games you can play on a PS3 (2 of which are PS3 games) fit in 60 GB
Apr 7, 2020 3:30 PM - Flame: PS3 has only 8 good games?
Apr 7, 2020 3:35 PM - Ryccardo: Everybody's Golf 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and the two PSP versions
Apr 7, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: It has good series cause every good ps3 was just a new version of shit they previously released
Apr 7, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Ps3 game*
Apr 7, 2020 3:44 PM - Flame: Ryccardo you like to dream big.  lemonade out of lemons.
Apr 7, 2020 3:45 PM - Flame: at least you did say like FIFA 08 to 16
Apr 7, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Flame know my rap names lemon lime so I do both equally
Apr 7, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.kitguru.net/tech-news/featured-tech-news/matthew-wilson/xbox-co-creator-sues-atari-over-vcs-console-design/ what a dick
Apr 7, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: Yeah, Atari are dicks.
Apr 7, 2020 7:29 PM - Flame: Yeah, Atari are pricks.
Apr 7, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, atari are hicks
Apr 7, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: ps3 runs psp games?
Apr 7, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never did on my PS3 but I did hear the "minis" work
Apr 7, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you need to inject the PSP games you wanted into a Mini PSP on PS3 game if you wanted it?
Apr 7, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only did PS1 and PS2 games on my PS3 after I played all the good PS3 games lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can play PSP games with hacks, yeah
Apr 7, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I...don't remember if there are some that work natively, but I feel like there is 
Apr 7, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zfg1bN_dQ2A
Apr 7, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond mini's, that is
Apr 7, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never really bothered to be honest Tom
Apr 7, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think PSP just didn't really do it for me, beyond a small handful of games
Apr 7, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I really wanted to play PSP games, I could just use an insanely easy to hack PSP 
Apr 7, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a Vita these days I suppose
Apr 7, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or PPSSPP
Apr 7, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PPSSPP for me and like the 7 or 8 games I feel are worth playing lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the mass majority of the stuff I played on a hacked PSP were either emulators or PS1 games 
Apr 7, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Portable PS1 games at the time was fucking insane
Apr 7, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol as a portable PS1 it probably kicks ass
Apr 7, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only way you could do it back in like...2005 or 2006 or whenever the PSP released I dunno was if you had like a laptop lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was basically it
Apr 7, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WE DIDN'T HAVE NO "SMART PHONES" BACK IN THOSE DAYS
Apr 7, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: -lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Certainly no 8 core 20GB's of RAM phones lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or whatever those Galaxy S20's have
Apr 7, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the S20 Ultra only has 12GB of RAM Lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 120hz screen IIRC
Apr 7, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you run it at 1080p anyways lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't gotten the one I was supposed to get 
Apr 7, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn Corona 
Apr 7, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus it's better than most people's computers lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 7, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I was supposed to have a TG-16 Mini by now 
Apr 7, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I feel lucky to be working and also lucky to not be working like 96 hours a week (yet)
Apr 7, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also to probably not have it... so far lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And now that the Sprint-T-mobile merger happened I dunno if my dad can still workout the crazy fucking deals he gets 
Apr 7, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What will the new name be? T-Sprint lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sprint will just merge right into T-mobile lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which won't happen for ages yet, so for the foreseeable future it'll still be like..."separate" stores and such
Apr 7, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sweet we will be on the same company Tom since T-Mobile bought out Metro PCS lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going back to being one big monopoly again
Apr 7, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope this means I can get the Galaxy Fold though, that would be neat  lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when it was if you wanted a phone you just called Bell and that was all the thinking you had to do lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:04 PM - Veho: How did you call Bell if you didn't have a phone?
Apr 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: Catch 22.
Apr 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Folding screens... why they don't just have the screens go edge to edge like a tiny crack
Apr 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho you drove to a friends house 
Apr 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: 
Apr 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be able to do that back then too  lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I think you could plug a phone in and call the operator even with "No service"
Apr 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: Like the Matrix  
Apr 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: Anyway, I'm too tired to be coherent. Good night.
Apr 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "Operator I need instructions on how to set the time on my damned VCR!!!:
Apr 7, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well Veho 
Apr 7, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://blog.us.playstation.com/2020/04/07/introducing-dualsense-the-new-wireless-game-controller-for-playstation-5/ < Welp, that's what the new PS5 controller will look like lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a PS4 controller ate a ton and got fat
Apr 7, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the two toned design is ugly, IMO. At least, white and black anyways lol
Apr 7, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I wonder if the console will be two toned
Apr 7, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: the lockdown was good for the PS controller.
Apr 7, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: just sat home and ate Cheetos
Apr 7, 2020 11:01 PM - Flame: she thicc now
Apr 7, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thicc boi
Apr 8, 2020 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: Hob, Totally Reliable Delivery Service and Gone Home free on epic games
Apr 8, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: drawful 2 as well
Apr 8, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh will check on those, free games are always welcome 
Apr 8, 2020 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: protip the storefront in the client shows you all the free games and the next upcoming free game (maybe the website as well)
Apr 8, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do know that but I always forget to check it lol
Apr 8, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh Crimes and Punishment is next free lol
Apr 8, 2020 2:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i only noticed because it popped up a bunch of toast notifications for free games
Apr 8, 2020 2:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't heard of that game, is it good?
Apr 8, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't know but it sounds interesting lol
Apr 8, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/241260/Sherlock_Holmes_Crimes_and_Punishments/
Apr 8, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks cool
Apr 8, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXExBo_y_wM
Apr 8, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjh0IfCniIk
Apr 8, 2020 3:14 AM - T-hug: Them sherlock Holmes games are pretty good
Apr 8, 2020 3:14 AM - T-hug: I 100% the one after that one devils daughter
Apr 8, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think next month it's free on Epic games launcher thingy T-Hug
Apr 8, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will try to remember to grab it lol
Apr 8, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I am lucky I will remember it or The Real Jdbye will remind me (if so thank you in advance lol)


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 9, 2020)

Apr 8, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAKHZerZ2jM
Apr 8, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2XHVCXLEHY
Apr 8, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XZLQC7U
Apr 8, 2020 5:46 AM - Veho: Is hotdog an sammich
Apr 8, 2020 5:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pIcVJpV.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 8, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coronavirus (SARS-CoV-2) Micro-Update: 4/7/2020 https://imgur.com/gallery/bOXRbFk
Apr 8, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone who gets infected will have reduced lung capacity 
Apr 8, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get infected more than once
Apr 8, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These two combined are why governments are freaking out
Apr 8, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This has the capacity to end our world's way of life without a vaccine
Apr 8, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even with a vaccine the damage is going to be insane right now
Apr 8, 2020 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to get that vaccine finished ASAP
Apr 8, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If everyone from MI upvotes this, we make MV. https://imgur.com/gallery/lEc63np
Apr 8, 2020 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom will understand lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Vernors is awesome
Apr 8, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/dining/corned-ham.html
Apr 8, 2020 6:22 AM - Veho: The reduced lung capacity is only if you get the pneumonia thing, the 80% with mild symptoms won't get it.
Apr 8, 2020 6:22 AM - Veho: There's some good news too. Evidence suggests the tuberculosis vaccine gives you some resistance to the virus.
Apr 8, 2020 6:23 AM - Veho: Smaller numbers of patients in critical condition, and smaller mortality rate among those that were vaccinated for tuberculosis.
Apr 8, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/essential-workers-would-get-25000-boost-under-senate-democrats-new-heroes-fund-stimulus-1496639?amp=1
Apr 8, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news I might be getting like 40K lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a hero? Lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just thought my desire to die was in good Ballance with my desire to perform my duty to the bitter end lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mfYH6S1
Apr 8, 2020 6:39 AM - Veho: "Democracy."
Apr 8, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol people dying to vote
Apr 8, 2020 6:51 AM - Veho: Went from "vote or die" to "vote and die".
Apr 8, 2020 6:52 AM - Veho: "Should we move the elections by a week to process the absentee ballot applications and allow everyone to vote?" "Nah, FUCK the absentee ballots, FUCK their right to vote, FUCK democracy, we're doing it today."
Apr 8, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is why the US will enjoy the most death of this virus...
Apr 8, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too much freedom fuck yeah
Apr 8, 2020 6:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CIOcaOq
Apr 8, 2020 7:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2020 7:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is time for food Veho.
Apr 8, 2020 7:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2xjYadR.mp4
Apr 8, 2020 7:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uHbsi9E.png
Apr 8, 2020 7:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8PpQZyq.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 8, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat vegans they are like grass fed beef  lol
Apr 8, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: More like gross fed beef  @[email protected]
Apr 8, 2020 7:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2020 7:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vegans are people too
Apr 8, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qCYBBbp.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: Yes, and people taste disgusting.
Apr 8, 2020 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need the right sauce maybe? lol
Apr 8, 2020 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if women tasted like ummm yeah I would eat that lol
Apr 8, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess that would make me a vagitarian? Lol
Apr 8, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ot4KCYu.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: You are what you eat.
Apr 8, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MuYM9UY.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The perfect mask doesn't exis... https://imgur.com/gallery/ONaXoYQ
Apr 8, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mSAMqGJ
Apr 8, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7KAiqyt.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 10:09 AM - T-hug: Vtrue
Apr 8, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: So, how bout that PS5 controller, huh? Revolutionary.
Apr 8, 2020 10:27 AM - Veho: Not.
Apr 8, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZS80OQj.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 10:32 AM - Veho: Can mosquitoes spread coronavirus?
Apr 8, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: Experts say no, but who believes those quacks?
Apr 8, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: Can mosquitoes spread 5G?
Apr 8, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rfxnrih.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 11:27 AM - Skelletonike: My phone will arrive soon. <3
Apr 8, 2020 11:27 AM - Skelletonike: my sweet black shark 3 <3
Apr 8, 2020 11:27 AM - Skelletonike: with it's needless 12gb ram
Apr 8, 2020 11:59 AM - plasturion: I miss go outside and watch trees.
Apr 8, 2020 11:59 AM - plasturion: going outside is prohibited
Apr 8, 2020 12:00 PM - plasturion: 
Apr 8, 2020 12:23 PM - Skelletonike: I have to go out every single day
Apr 8, 2020 12:23 PM - Skelletonike: work as normal for me x.x
Apr 8, 2020 12:25 PM - Veho: Where do you work, Skel?
Apr 8, 2020 1:04 PM - Flame: hell
Apr 8, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wX3JNbk.jpg
Apr 8, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Skell from Hell.
Apr 8, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Just scrolling to see if anyones talked shit about me fuck you people for not talking shit about me
Apr 8, 2020 2:18 PM - Flame: kenenthk since we has it been cool to talk shit about brother from another mother
Apr 8, 2020 2:18 PM - Flame: that been said.
Apr 8, 2020 2:18 PM - Flame: F U ken
Apr 8, 2020 2:23 PM - Flame: im kind
Apr 8, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: So is my asshole after I get last nights taco bell out of it
Apr 8, 2020 4:15 PM - Skelletonike: Everyone has been put on layoff
Apr 8, 2020 4:16 PM - Skelletonike: except for me.
Apr 8, 2020 4:16 PM - Skelletonike: Which means 5 times the usual work, and said usual work already increased given that everyone decided to buy stuff online lately
Apr 8, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am essential and work at a hospital  https://www.newsweek.com/essential-workers-would-get-25000-boost-under-senate-democrats-new-heroes-fund-stimulus-1496639?amp=1
Apr 8, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/04/08/177230/google-stadia-now-free-to-anyone-with-a-gmail-address
Apr 8, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if that'd apply to like...the fast food places that are still open 
Apr 8, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Are they officially recognized as "essential"? lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife is a manager at a coffee shop that still has it's drivethrough open, is that "essential"? lo
Apr 8, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We could certainly use the extra $13 an hour ;O;
Apr 8, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt that'd pass though TBH lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:23 PM - supersega: who ya talking with there
Apr 8, 2020 6:27 PM - Veho: Free Stadia, oh joy.
Apr 8, 2020 6:28 PM - supersega: right? not like the bad internet we all get right now due to the massive overusage will make it any better
Apr 8, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did they give your wife a letter to let her get past road blocks?
Apr 8, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will say "Essential Worker" somewhere on it
Apr 8, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: also cite some legal code and mumbo jumbo lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I too doubt it will pass lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it would be nice.
Apr 8, 2020 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She said she got some paper, yeah, but I dunno if it was official or anything
Apr 8, 2020 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But there's also no road blocks here lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was only given so if she got pulled over for some reason she could flash that
Apr 8, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah then she is in
Apr 8, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Road blocks next week 
Apr 8, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 8, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing here
Apr 8, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine Detroit probably does though
Apr 8, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably
Apr 8, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am surprised Detroit doesn't have road blocks just as normal operation lol
Apr 8, 2020 7:05 PM - Flame: Detroit Corona City!!!
Apr 8, 2020 7:05 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYs2HHYqmxw
Apr 8, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/iZq3i94mSsQ
Apr 8, 2020 7:42 PM - Hambrew: covid conundrum
Apr 8, 2020 7:43 PM - Hambrew: i posted like 4 SMM2 stages this past week
Apr 8, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike I hope you are being paid 5 times as much otherwise complain to HR because I'm pretty sure that's illegal and if they keep insisting they could get in legal trouble
Apr 8, 2020 9:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: @Flame I lost 
Apr 8, 2020 9:54 PM - Flame: you lost what?
Apr 8, 2020 10:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 8, 2020 10:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yes
Apr 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gaymerz finally lost his anal virginity
Apr 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 9, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hYTYqs-ytSk?t=21
Apr 9, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprise butt sex?
Apr 9, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fXXE8iX6nsg?t=35
Apr 9, 2020 1:19 AM - kenenthk: I took his anal virginity
Apr 9, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKmUxSlOoUE
Apr 9, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ldC4hw8AJ2c
Apr 9, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HXw16mT


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 10, 2020)

Apr 9, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SHehGxq
Apr 9, 2020 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: fucking tik tok
Apr 9, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They stole your identity?
Apr 9, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XBvy8Wq
Apr 9, 2020 4:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3uqOEl6.jpg
Apr 9, 2020 4:48 AM - Veho: tik tok turned me into a newt!
Apr 9, 2020 4:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hERuGJ3.jpg
Apr 9, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m2izoNj
Apr 9, 2020 6:16 AM - Veho: Nipples.
Apr 9, 2020 6:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jnaGtgX.jpg
Apr 9, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c3zojmO
Apr 9, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Bat Country!
Apr 9, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LZhtAh3
Apr 9, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qn5xq4U
Apr 9, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1wytvfy I feel like he probably shit his pants halfway down and it might have helped cushion the blow... lol
Apr 9, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tUy0DJh
Apr 9, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pByrrW6 I want a shirt that does this... I mean I am sure they will come out but when... lol
Apr 9, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NWwecTh
Apr 9, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8rNpemc
Apr 9, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZAxsO6m
Apr 9, 2020 7:32 AM - Paulx1973: Hi everyone, new here & desperate for some help with PS Vita
Apr 9, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livemint.com/news/world/cats-can-infect-each-other-with-covid-19-reveals-study/amp-11585982207012.html
Apr 9, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit....
Apr 9, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thedailybeast.com/hialeah-florida-is-a-coronavirus-disaster-waiting-to-happen
Apr 9, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/800-gigabit-ethernet-gbe-spec-standard
Apr 9, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NWAcU5P
Apr 9, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ke8ts0d.jpg
Apr 9, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 9, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK that one made me lol for reals lol
Apr 9, 2020 8:56 AM - Veho: 
Apr 9, 2020 8:56 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hTQplLV
Apr 9, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at that earlier and someone in the comments posted a youtube video
Apr 9, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looked super interesting then I realized I do not have flies lol
Apr 9, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do wish there was something like that for wheat moths... (not sure what they are called but I often have to throw out all my flour and dry noodles and anything baking....)
Apr 9, 2020 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thespruce.com/how-to-get-rid-of-pantry-moths-1389063
Apr 9, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: Put stuff in airtight containers.
Apr 9, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: We got a whole bunch of glass jars and just keep all the dry stuff there.
Apr 9, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: https://www.ikea.com/in/en/images/products/korken-jar-with-lid__0711112_PE727968_S5.JPG
Apr 9, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: This one's tall enough to fit spaghetti.
Apr 9, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: Airtight, moth-tight...
Apr 9, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: Can someone summarize that Google stadia thread for me? Last I saw people were pissing themselves trying to outdo each other in how much they didn't want to try it out.
Apr 9, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: "I would rather drag my dick through a mile of broken glass than to play Google Stadia"
Apr 9, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: I wouldn't. But that's just me.
Apr 9, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure why they hate it so much lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not going to try it but that's just because I have so many games to play right now I just don't need to add to my backlog anymore lol
Apr 9, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-OXc_ltf_M
Apr 9, 2020 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-OXc_ltf_M&list=RDu-OXc_ltf_M&start_radio=1&t=1
Apr 9, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat it worked on my phone too lol
Apr 9, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: :thumbs:
Apr 9, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 9, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: What worked?
Apr 9, 2020 11:45 AM - Veho: https://vimeo.com/379401925
Apr 9, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play list from youtube
Apr 9, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol vimeo has nude yoga
Apr 9, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs nude break dancing
Apr 9, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: Did I post nude yoga?
Apr 9, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: 
Apr 9, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no
Apr 9, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I did a search and found it lol
Apr 9, 2020 12:58 PM - kenenthk: I hit my boss last night
Apr 9, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: Are you unemployed now?
Apr 9, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pYap9ay.mp4
Apr 9, 2020 1:17 PM - kikinaldo: HELLO GUYS
Apr 9, 2020 1:17 PM - kikinaldo: I NEED SOME HELP
Apr 9, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: O HAI
Apr 9, 2020 1:19 PM - kikinaldo: HY
Apr 9, 2020 1:19 PM - kikinaldo: I NEED HELP ON MY WIIU
Apr 9, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: Start a thread in the WiiU section.
Apr 9, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: The shoutbox is for shitposting.
Apr 9, 2020 1:22 PM - kikinaldo: THANK YOU.
Apr 9, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: It was his fault for being in the way my manager laughed about it
Apr 9, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: The best help you can get with a wiiu is tossing it in the garbage
Apr 9, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/V64SAGU.jpg
Apr 9, 2020 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Why are there so many different fucking retail stores with weird names
Apr 9, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Piggly Wiggly?
Apr 9, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol There is one like an hour away from me.
Apr 9, 2020 2:51 PM - kenenthk: I work at one called HyVee
Apr 9, 2020 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: higgle pig
Apr 9, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=dr+near+me&oq=dr+nea&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0j46j0.4781j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#istate=lrl:iv&lkt=LocalPoiPhotos&rlimm=17976956270570172028
Apr 9, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This place is near me and delicious lol
Apr 9, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: That names racist
Apr 9, 2020 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you know that just links to a "dr near me" search right
Apr 9, 2020 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't show me the same results
Apr 9, 2020 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Worked for me
Apr 9, 2020 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably not showing you the same results either
Apr 9, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 9, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: All I got is a COVID-19 alert saying "if you're feeling unwell stay at home"
Apr 9, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: So yeah.
Apr 9, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: "dr near me" "Ha ha no, keep your germs to yourself."
Apr 9, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe 
Apr 9, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=casa+mexicana+hudson+fl&oq=casa++mexicano+huds&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0.17893j0j9&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#lkt=LocalPoiPhotos&trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_f:,rc_ludocids:17976956270570172028,rc_q:La%2520Casa%2520Mexicana,ru_q:La%2520Casa%2520Mexicana
Apr 9, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try that one lol
Apr 9, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: Mmmmm, mexican.
Apr 9, 2020 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm hungry 
Apr 9, 2020 4:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, whats for Lunch?
Apr 9, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/resident-evil-8-test-demo//amp/
Apr 9, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: Chicken and legumes.
Apr 9, 2020 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Never had Legumes 
Apr 9, 2020 5:25 PM - Flame: i had Legumes
Apr 9, 2020 5:25 PM - Flame: Never had Chicken  
Apr 9, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/fxtntp/reset_collection_a_new_emulation_frontend_for/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=3564a633-d973-42ab-a803-ea555f4e2a69&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Femulation%2Fcomments
Apr 9, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, governor extended the stay at home order from the 13th of April to the 30th lol
Apr 9, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just got a very loud and annoying "emergency warning" notification on my phone lol
Apr 9, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think in 18 more months this will all be over
Apr 9, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/fr5tsv/forest_of_illusion_feeling_bored_due_to/
Apr 9, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and Tom cats can transmit this Covid thing to each other... (I suspect people too but the article did not say that)
Apr 9, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This virus just keeps getting more interesting.
Apr 9, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.aljazeera.com/amp/news/2020/04/cats-catch-coronavirus-study-finds-prompting-probe-200409041642628.html
Apr 9, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ixtieePLkV4
Apr 9, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Uc0ZjOWOuIY
Apr 9, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BYGejhfXrPI
Apr 9, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FABLE 3 – V1.1.1.3 + ALL DLCS + UNLOCKER + BONUS CONTENT
Apr 9, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zoomquilt.org/
Apr 9, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HopOyTX.png
Apr 9, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame Fable 3 is hot garbage lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never got around to playing 2 since it was a 360 exclusive
Apr 9, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Replaying 1 is pretty painful, too, I think lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even that "remaster" thing lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: tom did you get your gamecube stuff yet?
Apr 9, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no reply from the email I sent lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Flame: someone is playing gamecube games thanks to you
Apr 9, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 9, 2020 10:49 PM - Flame: not me
Apr 9, 2020 10:50 PM - Flame: the guy who stole your stuff
Apr 9, 2020 10:50 PM - Flame: 
Apr 9, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect it just got lost at the sorting center or something lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it hasn't even been scanned since it showed up at Detroit
Apr 9, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I have no idea where the SD Media Launcher thing could be, since that has no tracking at all cuz hurrdurrdumbroyalmail ;O;
Apr 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: royalmail? its from uk
Apr 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Flame: ?
Apr 9, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 9, 2020 10:59 PM - Flame: good luck. you gonna need it
Apr 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I emailed Code Junkies and they were just like "OH IT'S TOTALLY ON THE WAY YOU'LL GET IT SOON NO WORRIES"
Apr 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn brits and your shit postal service ;O;
Apr 9, 2020 11:02 PM - Flame: no our postal service is like the best. but for brits only.
Apr 9, 2020 11:04 PM - Flame: when they see not British people thats when its shit service
Apr 9, 2020 11:04 PM - Flame: let me explain it like this:-
Apr 9, 2020 11:05 PM - Flame: royalmail = D. Trump
Apr 9, 2020 11:05 PM - Flame: Britain first
Apr 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2020 12:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, retroarch is taking over all my games. 
Apr 10, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For some emulators it's the best... others not so much... lol
Apr 10, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have mixed feelings about RetroArch, in some aspects I love it. In others I feel like it is holding things back and making emulation as a whole suffer.
Apr 10, 2020 12:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It won't stop being on everything. I can't escape. 
Apr 10, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's basically a clunky front end to me, and for some emulators clunky is an improvement but for others they work better with out it.
Apr 10, 2020 12:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's everywhere i look. 
Apr 10, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 3DS?
Apr 10, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I like how it works there... sort of installs the individual emulator.
Apr 10, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the PC I found using another front end on top of it helps a LOT.
Apr 10, 2020 12:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want 1GB of files just to run one emulator 
Apr 10, 2020 2:09 AM - kenenthk: I dont know why I bought all this alcohol
Apr 10, 2020 2:15 AM - x65943: come on yes you do
Apr 10, 2020 2:15 AM - x65943: we both know why 
Apr 10, 2020 2:33 AM - kenenthk: I mean I bought reds apple four loko some shit called granny's gingerbread and apple pucker
Apr 10, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has to be over 70% to kill Corona Ken  lol
Apr 10, 2020 3:40 AM - Eric0716: Hi everyone, I got a problem: I tried Arduino with my lite, at first il worked perfectly, when I put it on my docking station, il worked no more!! But worked well at another switch.... Is it the problem of the lite?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 11, 2020)

Apr 10, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/5124737002
Apr 10, 2020 5:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why the heck is the wii u retroarch over 800MB big? 
Apr 10, 2020 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Why is uremum 800pounds
Apr 10, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really depends on the code.... Wii U probably coded using SDL or something and so the code included a lot of generic libraries and so larger?
Apr 10, 2020 7:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://apps.fortheusers.org/wiiu/retroarch
Apr 10, 2020 7:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look at this. it's TOO THICC! 
Apr 10, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a larger SD card lol
Apr 10, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 128GB cards are like 12 bucks
Apr 10, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/slp/sd-128-gb/dhyq7ufpbkfc7ms
Apr 10, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Corona has affected or effected the price of cards 
Apr 10, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: Affected the price. Effected a price increase.
Apr 10, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh thank you lol
Apr 10, 2020 9:48 AM - Minox: Semiconductor industry is still going fairly strong afaik
Apr 10, 2020 9:48 AM - Minox: Because remote work has led to increased demand
Apr 10, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: Raw materials will become a problem soon.
Apr 10, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: Demand has increased, but the production is the same (or lower).
Apr 10, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: We could run out of, I dunno, molybdenum or some other shit sometime soon.
Apr 10, 2020 10:14 AM - Minox: From what I have heard the companies have been stocking up on raw materials and sourcing from different locations just in case
Apr 10, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: Good.
Apr 10, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6nO5GmT.jpg
Apr 10, 2020 10:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/7coim4P
Apr 10, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that's a bad case of crabs lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got back from the store, was somewhat stocked... I am shocked!
Apr 10, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't have everything I wanted but enough I feel better about it lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:16 PM - Flame: what are you shocked about?
Apr 10, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly the hamburger 
Apr 10, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: Was stocked, got shocked.
Apr 10, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They were sold out of hamburger for like 2 weeks so finally getting a big package of it and it was the super lean stuff I like
Apr 10, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife is going shopping today, hopefully they're also fairly stocked lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect another dumb round of panic buying though, since the stay at home extension announced 
Apr 10, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you have masks and gloves?
Apr 10, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to use them properly try not to get this thing period... I got bad news from one of the Dr's who works up on that floor.
Apr 10, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Government isn't telling us everything.
Apr 10, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife made masks, but not gonna bother with gloves lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get some nice pink leather gloves  lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be sure to use hand sanitizer than
Apr 10, 2020 1:21 PM - Flame: gloves is bad idea imo
Apr 10, 2020 1:21 PM - Flame: yep  hand sanitizer
Apr 10, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gloves are useless when nobody else is going to follow proper procedure really
Apr 10, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just wash your hands after you touch shit lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use gloves and hand sanitizer and masks and I plan on huffing lysol soon lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't touch anything I don't have too....
Apr 10, 2020 1:22 PM - Flame: 
Apr 10, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously considering wearing my NBC gear to work...
Apr 10, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nuclear Biological Chemical if anyone cares  lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:23 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Psi can handle any situation  lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:24 PM - Flame: are you working today psionic
Apr 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got home from work then the store lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go back in a few hours
Apr 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We only have like 43 cases up in the quarantine floor so far
Apr 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Flame: ouch how many hours?
Apr 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 4 dead so pretty low right now
Apr 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I leave in like 12 hours lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I should sleep some of those.
Apr 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the next day I work 12 and then 12 the next day then 3 days off maybe lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I give it 2-4 weeks on that schedule then things will probably get hairy....
Apr 10, 2020 1:27 PM - Flame: in 3 days things will become "hairy"
Apr 10, 2020 1:27 PM - Flame: just your luck
Apr 10, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We are expecting a high ammount of deaths in the area,
Apr 10, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The population in Clearwater is a lot of elderly
Apr 10, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't expect less than a few thousands in a matter of weeks
Apr 10, 2020 1:28 PM - Flame: damn 
Apr 10, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We already have a refrigerator truck parked in one of the spots at the ambulance bay
Apr 10, 2020 1:30 PM - Flame: New York using mass graves.
Apr 10, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: New York is always using mass graves.
Apr 10, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wsnx5nH
Apr 10, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: Plywood boxes, one long ditch, stacked three high.
Apr 10, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: That cemetery is always like that.
Apr 10, 2020 1:34 PM - Flame: veho you been watching one too many New York mafia movies
Apr 10, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: Bodies that get unclaimed for over 30 days get buried there. The city changed it to 15 days after the outbreak, but other than that it's business as usual.
Apr 10, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Flame pls ;O;
Apr 10, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: The mafia dumps them in the river  ;o;
Apr 10, 2020 1:35 PM - Flame: so the government is mafia?
Apr 10, 2020 1:36 PM - Flame: thats the new yorks government next move?
Apr 10, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: The next move is to trebuchet bodies into New Jersey.
Apr 10, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: Medieval siege style.
Apr 10, 2020 1:37 PM - Flame: lmao
Apr 10, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xAxWmUU
Apr 10, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: Vagitarian.
Apr 10, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EX0VjC8
Apr 10, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The vaginomicon ex mortis
Apr 10, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: How to make your beef curtains look good by comparison.
Apr 10, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: HP Lovecraft's "The Gash of Madness"
Apr 10, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yEqUDlL
Apr 10, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rvzk519
Apr 10, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much pussy and they all crazy lol
Apr 10, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 10, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona
Apr 10, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The virus not the beer
Apr 10, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: I gotta stay up for 24 hours
Apr 10, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can do it!!!! Just intake like 600mg of caffeine not all at once though
Apr 10, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 30mg an hour or something
Apr 10, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: 2 bang energy drinks and coffee
Apr 10, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly!!!!
Apr 10, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recommend the Apple Bang one delicious
Apr 10, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Candy Apple Crisp
Apr 10, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: I show them to people at work and ask if they wanna bang
Apr 10, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sexual harasment in the workplace not just for upper management anymore!!!
Apr 10, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: One girl held up a box of honey and I said dont be calling me that
Apr 10, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6yTKMKt.jpg
Apr 10, 2020 2:51 PM - BORTZ: why do i get the feeling that artist does NSFW stuf
Apr 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/5ljoEeJ.png 
Apr 10, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Sex
Apr 10, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: Damn, comic sans is dummy thicc  
Apr 10, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dzuojTe.jpg
Apr 10, 2020 6:05 PM - Lilith Valentine: Sex? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Apr 10, 2020 6:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: Now that sounds like a job for me
Apr 10, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like Tahoma, it looks the most uniform
Apr 10, 2020 7:58 PM - BORTZ: I can't imagine FF7R is one of those games that will hold its value for long. People are already finishing it and its out what... today?
Apr 10, 2020 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Didn't people start playing it like a week ago? 
Apr 10, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I hear, the main story if you rush is like less than 20 hours
Apr 10, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you do the extra stuff you can kinda carry it out to like 30-40
Apr 10, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Didn't people start playing it like a week ago?  < Some regions got the game slightly early, yes, but the rest of the world got it today
Apr 10, 2020 8:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Took me 6 days to beat xenoblade chronicles 2, and I played every day since the day it was released. 
Apr 10, 2020 8:06 PM - BORTZ: oh god
Apr 10, 2020 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What happened Bortz? Is god okay? 
Apr 10, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zCu3zk0.jpg
Apr 10, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vJkCErp
Apr 10, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hTbhqZj
Apr 10, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lvE9TgT
Apr 10, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xdGdN5b.jpg
Apr 10, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/blcIDpd
Apr 10, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y7d6gqxKSs
Apr 10, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIHWaaJNktQ
Apr 10, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I regret to learn that the package you were expecting to be delivered has not yet reached its destination."
Apr 10, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gee, very useful USPS 
Apr 10, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you can't expect them to stop using your package as a urinal backstop just yet  lol
Apr 10, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought a nurse was going to die laughing a few weeks back... I told her "Oh god some of the homeless people... the bags they have smell like people took turns peeing on them!"
Apr 10, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was laughing I was sad...
Apr 10, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully that's like a 1 time a month thing now.
Apr 10, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Please Psi, this isn't Fedex ;O;
Apr 10, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "We also recommend you contact your shipper and request a replacement be sent."
Apr 10, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why, so you can lose it again? 
Apr 10, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully the guy will ship me another one lol
Apr 10, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The guy raised the price by like $2 after I bought one 
Apr 10, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 10, 2020 11:47 PM - Flame: psionic you went to work?
Apr 11, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not yet I leave in about 1 hour
Apr 11, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually show up like 30-45 minutes early just to get reports and check on my officers
Apr 11, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyIzhRvtIJ0
Apr 11, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/04/10/2042236/a-smart-toilet-could-identify-you-by-your-analprint-and-detect-diseases
Apr 11, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's one biometric I never thought I would see.... lol
Apr 11, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Please use retinal scanner.... pass... Please use finger print scanner... pass... please use analprint scanner *butt plug with wires pops out of the wall* lol
Apr 11, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1Zv0FOQ
Apr 11, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cuFwEVz
Apr 11, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone die of the virus?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 12, 2020)

Apr 11, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: I have an important question
Apr 11, 2020 4:06 AM - kenenthk: If sony makes a new type of stereo is that a stereo type
Apr 11, 2020 4:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/E4VsRdt.jpg
Apr 11, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 11, 2020 4:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can sony just make a bluetooth radio/cd player that's also an alarm clock? 
Apr 11, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Labels are Important!!
Apr 11, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic the answer might alarm you!!!
Apr 11, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just connect your phone to BT speakers set alarm done?
Apr 11, 2020 4:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want answers to alarm me, I want a clock that alarms me. 
Apr 11, 2020 5:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JhxQVtN.jpg
Apr 11, 2020 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure those are called smartphones sak
Apr 11, 2020 6:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Need a app to make your phone tell you a story before bed. 
Apr 11, 2020 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure that's called the google assistant just a guess tho
Apr 11, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Audio books
Apr 11, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are great and free lots of time
Apr 11, 2020 6:42 AM - kenenthk: If gamerzmum did an audio book it would be called how bbws survive the streets
Apr 11, 2020 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some library has access to like 400,000 of them or something
Apr 11, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: intent://details?id=com.audible.application&inline=true&enifd=AB_QxqB2Woe4dtgowXLzwUW8E8JyYNOFkaLOAxQ_ifd9WTeW2MaLV07UIuAtxSczBGrJyUb7aatRBeJFIFwF8rNgGCkP8Czf94uWZ_oiC2wSMSwZK-hVQU3Hr3lodOE&gclid=CjwKCAjwssD0BRBIEiwA-JP5rJjq71r5VH87mTm2TCJShmh3yhX4y6LbA_mWXrJiKvWukvzJX6wC-RoCjFcQAvD_BwE&gref=EkQKPAoICPCywPQFEEgSLAD4k_msmOrvWvlUfzuZObZMIlKGaHfKFfjLotsD-ZZesmIq9a6S_MlfrAL5GgKMVxAC8P8HARi5-K_eAyIGGAU
Apr 11, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap lol
Apr 11, 2020 6:44 AM - kenenthk: Stop hack ik ng the shitbox psi
Apr 11, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Any way.... Audible had 470,000 books online 
Apr 11, 2020 6:44 AM - kenenthk: On how gamerzmum survived the streets?
Apr 11, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Registered Sex offensive
Apr 11, 2020 6:45 AM - kenenthk: She has over a million copies on that subject
Apr 11, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Folds on folds the rolls keep rolling
Apr 11, 2020 6:47 AM - kenenthk: How to raise gaymerz written and voiced by gaynerzmum
Apr 11, 2020 6:48 AM - kenenthk: It's a hot seller on audible and like 10 minutes long
Apr 11, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "just let him play with the empty chip bags"
Apr 11, 2020 6:49 AM - kenenthk: After I eat the chips he gets the chip bags as a birthday gift
Apr 11, 2020 6:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm gonna go get drunk and watch porn
Apr 11, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the same time?
Apr 11, 2020 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Why wouldnt I stop asking dumb questions
Apr 11, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Drunk girl has sex with bottle" or something lol
Apr 11, 2020 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Adsense is being retarded and showing a picture of a blizzard in the middle of the midwest
Apr 11, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Build that real emotional connection with the girl if it's the same bottle lol
Apr 11, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "She likes the same booze I do!!!"
Apr 11, 2020 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Isnt that how you got your wife
Apr 11, 2020 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Or did you lie and say you were rich again
Apr 11, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I told her if she married me she wouldn't have to talk to you ever again lol
Apr 11, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Yet she still does ;O
Apr 11, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: I'm a real asshole once you get to know me arent I
Apr 11, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just to tell you how thicc I am lol
Apr 11, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xqidQIf_d.jpg?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Apr 11, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/X0XiMOL6Y5c
Apr 11, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LVtPxFo.jpg
Apr 11, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cOMpPH0.jpg
Apr 11, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jIUbqai.jpg
Apr 11, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bz2bDUh
Apr 11, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xJQVHWI
Apr 11, 2020 1:09 PM - Chary: wow new horizons at number 1 now
Apr 11, 2020 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the contrary ken i don't know you and i still think you're a big asshole
Apr 11, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm Psi he forgot to say you can't wish for more wishes that's an easy loophole right there
Apr 11, 2020 1:47 PM - kenenthk: I like it when the things you read make you cry
Apr 11, 2020 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: he also said nothing about already having fallen in love and just making them love you back
Apr 11, 2020 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: all in al pretty lousy genie effort 2/10 clearly a noob
Apr 11, 2020 2:09 PM - plasturion: https://youtu.be/9VFv7C9XMjw
Apr 11, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: You can't wish for more wishes, but can you wish for more genies?
Apr 11, 2020 3:18 PM - Flame: the real question is..
Apr 11, 2020 3:18 PM - Flame: but can you fish for more fishes, when you can't fish for more fishes
Apr 11, 2020 4:28 PM - iFish: hi
Apr 11, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: Fish! Hi! How have you been?
Apr 11, 2020 4:33 PM - iFish: Veho! pre-covid I've been great! post-week 4 of covid isolation: I'm just OK! but mostly really great. I hope you've been doing well?
Apr 11, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: Great! I'm hanging in there. I won't deny it's getting to me. I'm nervous, and the kids are getting stir crazy.
Apr 11, 2020 4:36 PM - iFish: I'm a super extrovert, so it's hard for me. I used to go to my climbing gym 5 times a week! Obviously now it's 0, so I'm very antsy haha
Apr 11, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: Build a climbinv wall in your room  
Apr 11, 2020 4:37 PM - iFish: I mostly have first world problems though... Because I can still work from home and stuff. So I'm not really losing money. But not being able to do recreational stuff like usual really makes it hard to be motivated to do stuff
Apr 11, 2020 4:37 PM - iFish: you don't realize how important things are until they're temporarily gone
Apr 11, 2020 4:38 PM - iFish: thankfully it's just temporary
Apr 11, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: Hopefully.
Apr 11, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: Things won't get back to normal until they find a vaccine.
Apr 11, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: And we have a recession coming up.
Apr 11, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: So shit is gonna suck for a while still.
Apr 11, 2020 4:40 PM - iFish: Over here (Quebec), things are looking like in early may some things will come back up. like hair salons, schools/kids care facilities, and I'm hoping gyms
Apr 11, 2020 4:41 PM - iFish: My only issue is just....not being able to go to the gym. My entire social circle is there. It's kinda like familiy. It's really communal, like the positive parts of religious buildings
Apr 11, 2020 4:43 PM - iFish: animal crossing came out at the perfect time, gotta say
Apr 11, 2020 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: that would be a good loophole if he actually did have a rule about not wishing for more wishes
Apr 11, 2020 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: ifish is still alive? 
Apr 11, 2020 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey ifish didn't you use to hang around irc
Apr 11, 2020 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: what ever happened to that?
Apr 11, 2020 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: we're still there keeping the place alive and the more the merrier
Apr 11, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go in tonight for 12 hours then tomorrow for 18 hours lol
Apr 11, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: $$$$
Apr 11, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/P1XCf9gEu7E
Apr 11, 2020 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you too Psi
Apr 11, 2020 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should stick around on irc
Apr 11, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: This one is for Psi:  https://i.imgur.com/bzwRKgu.jpg
Apr 12, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 12, 2020 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 12, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/L9mW_Y8twfg
Apr 12, 2020 2:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man, it took like a hour to download retroarch on wii u 
Apr 12, 2020 2:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why is the file size so big.
Apr 12, 2020 2:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It doesn't even work. 
Apr 12, 2020 2:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone should fix that homebrew appstore


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 13, 2020)

Apr 12, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/yuzu-nintendo-switch-emulator-just-got-updated-to-use-50-less-ram/amp/
Apr 12, 2020 5:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet you can't even run yuzu Psi 
Apr 12, 2020 6:25 AM - T-hug: Mortal.Kombat.Legends.Scorpions.Revenge.2020.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO
Apr 12, 2020 6:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug is back 
Apr 12, 2020 6:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Been watching mortal kombat? 
Apr 12, 2020 6:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What your favorite character?
Apr 12, 2020 6:43 AM - jfmherokiller: I wonder how easy it would be to do texture replacements for ACNH
Apr 12, 2020 6:50 AM - T-hug: Raiden
Apr 12, 2020 6:50 AM - T-hug: But SF > MK
Apr 12, 2020 10:44 AM - Flame: Test your might, Test your might,
Apr 12, 2020 10:44 AM - Flame: Test your might, Test your might,
Apr 12, 2020 10:44 AM - Flame: MORTAL KOMBAT!
Apr 12, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might your test
Apr 12, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Johny Cage has the best punch
Apr 12, 2020 10:45 AM - Flame: KOMBAT MORTAL!
Apr 12, 2020 10:46 AM - Flame: the only thing good about Johny Cage is how i brake his glasses
Apr 12, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm have to be back at work in six hours and fifteen minutes lol
Apr 12, 2020 10:47 AM - Flame: lucky you
Apr 12, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just got home time to sleep like 4 hours
Apr 12, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 hours 51 minutes lol
Apr 12, 2020 1:06 PM - kenenthk: I keep getting put on 5 nights pissing me off
Apr 12, 2020 4:14 PM - Hambrew: FREEF
Apr 12, 2020 4:49 PM - Joe88: https://twitter.com/DOOM/status/1248648412792225793
Apr 12, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/DOOM/status/1248648412792225793
Apr 12, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it automatically adds that lol
Apr 12, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/DOOM/status/124864841279222579
Apr 12, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I fixeded it? Lol
Apr 12, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope still broken just in a different way lol
Apr 12, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 12, 2020 6:03 PM - [url='https://gbatemp.net/members/282633']Psionic Roshambo: Neat....
Apr 12, 2020 6:27 PM - Veho: 
Apr 12, 2020 6:27 PM - Flame: 
Apr 12, 2020 6:36 PM - Awedaz: hey, does anyone know the specs of the screen on the original o3ds? I thought i permanently damaged half of the screen by it being smashed in my bag, but i noticed in the sunlight, i can see where the black pixels are...
Apr 12, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back light broken?
Apr 13, 2020 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: how do you smash the screen in your bag, its a clamshell design...
Apr 13, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/04/12/nasa-astronauts-will-return-to-new-world-ravaged-by-coronavirus/amp/
Apr 13, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: they should just stay there for a few months longer
Apr 13, 2020 3:28 AM - jfmherokiller: sounds ironicly like an episode of Dr.Stone


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 14, 2020)

Apr 13, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Who?
Apr 13, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bitesizebio.com/8378/how-much-information-is-stored-in-the-human-genome/
Apr 13, 2020 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 13, 2020 5:21 AM - Veho: Transmit information.
Apr 13, 2020 5:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuckers! More then meets the fucks!
Apr 13, 2020 5:55 AM - plasturion: Is that virus real? Why any cashier didn't infected so far?
Apr 13, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's very real
Apr 13, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work at a hospital and last week we had 43 confirmed cases they look awful.... Also like 20 times tonight samples being sent off with people dressed in biohazard gear lol
Apr 13, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://qz.com/africa/1836510/africans-in-china-being-evicted-from-homes-after-lockdown-ends/amp/
Apr 13, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2.5 more hours then I can leave 1 hour drive home and finally some sleep
Apr 13, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xeZrzVsPZyI
Apr 13, 2020 8:56 AM - stijnbouwmeester: Does anyone here know how to post? I'm really new here
Apr 13, 2020 8:59 AM - T-hug: Have you been to introduction forum
Apr 13, 2020 9:02 AM - T-hug: You made posts last month?
Apr 13, 2020 9:12 AM - stijnbouwmeester: New threat shows up on some forums, but not on ask
Apr 13, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boober eats look it up lok
Apr 13, 2020 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Most posts are meant to use to hit psi when he gets drunk
Apr 13, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HJDQY98.jpg
Apr 13, 2020 9:40 AM - Veho: Lick lick lick...
Apr 13, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vQxsSjp.jpg
Apr 13, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not real gamer lol
Apr 13, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5200 would be better lol
Apr 13, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1-07gijJuhc
Apr 13, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S2jqBwv4VbA
Apr 13, 2020 10:15 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum had to get a job doing something
Apr 13, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: Or doing someone.
Apr 13, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GFAcwSr
Apr 13, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0mSv38k
Apr 13, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tR1O5p6
Apr 13, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lBeGtDP
Apr 13, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DG6uxUj
Apr 13, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: Local priest held an Easter mass in contravention of the social distancing regulations, the edict of the Archbishop, and the recommendation of the fucking Pope.
Apr 13, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: And he has a bunch of followers that are attacking journalists and holding protest marches around the church.
Apr 13, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: So basically it's now a sect.
Apr 13, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: The priest was last seen foaming at the mouth and screaming about "communist police" trying to "abolish church and the right to worship".
Apr 13, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: So the police doesn't want to blast them all with tear gas just yet.
Apr 13, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: So another church is about to burn this year?
Apr 13, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: God willing.
Apr 13, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/drncgNDF_s4 This dude looks like he just ate gamerzmum
Apr 13, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: There's a possibility the church might send the guy to South America or something for disobedience.
Apr 13, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: The archbishop is going to be like "why couldn't you commit some normal sin, like embezzle the tithe money or get a few housewives pregnant or fondle the altar boys?"
Apr 13, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: "But nooooo, you had to be speeeecial."
Apr 13, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: He shall go and start his own religion
Apr 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: "So now you're off to South America. Enjoy your Zika."
Apr 13, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: The church is basically giving him a free vacation for pissing off the churches followers
Apr 13, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Why do I get fired for pissing off my uppers
Apr 13, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: Because you're essential.
Apr 13, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure I'll be fired once there a vaccine
Apr 13, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: Nah, just imagine the store rush once quarantine is lifted.
Apr 13, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: But I want to get fired
Apr 13, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: Try punching your boss again.
Apr 13, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: They wont let me
Apr 13, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: Social distancing?
Apr 13, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: 
Apr 13, 2020 4:46 PM - Hambrew: hey guys, I opened a compatibility thread for Feizz's new 3DS N64 emulator
Apr 13, 2020 4:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xl00A8r.jpg
Apr 13, 2020 4:59 PM - BORTZ: Your mother and I are very proud of you
Apr 13, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BiAIzVK.jpg
Apr 13, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Well crap.
Apr 13, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, I just realized right now is the first time I've been downstairs in my office in at least a week and a half 
Apr 13, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a video interview tomorrow for tech support stuff, so that's nice
Apr 13, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: Good luck!
Apr 13, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Video tech support could be interesting lol
Apr 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "ok mam first I need you to get dressed...."
Apr 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be working in an office as soon as Corona shit calms down, assuming I get it lol
Apr 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also thanks Veho
Apr 13, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a property management/construction company as one of their "small IT team", supposedly mostly just setting up desktops and laptops and shit for new locations and such
Apr 13, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: While occasionally doing the usual in-office tech stuff
Apr 13, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be nice if I get it, but if not I was miraculously able to apply for the new self employed unemployment today, literally took constant retrying and refreshing from 8am-2pm just to access their servers
Apr 13, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're being fucking annihilated right now
Apr 13, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need porn hubs servers lol
Apr 13, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those things are indestructible lol
Apr 13, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: Pornhub for president.
Apr 13, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: Or something.
Apr 13, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than the other fucknuts on the ballot 
Apr 13, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would vote for that lol
Apr 13, 2020 9:52 PM - SuperDan: Vote Borat ! He Likes Sex Its NIiiice !!
Apr 13, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyCyIqnQ27k
Apr 13, 2020 11:23 PM - jfmherokiller: wow people are actually selling villagers on ebay
Apr 13, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes I would like a dozen... hmm yes if possible give me some that would be good organ donors....
Apr 13, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/u9Dg-g7t2l4?list=RD8nW-IPrzM1g
Apr 13, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I do medical experiments on them? I mean like give them extra arms and stuff... lol
Apr 14, 2020 12:33 AM - aos10: My little sister friend updated my switch to 10.0 and now it won't boot, plz hlp 
Apr 14, 2020 12:45 AM - Lilith Valentine: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-ofw-10-0-0-released.562356/
Apr 14, 2020 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Penis
Apr 14, 2020 1:27 AM - Lilith Valentine: Yes
Apr 14, 2020 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Says there is a switch firmware update.
Apr 14, 2020 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I can't UPDATE! 
Apr 14, 2020 2:07 AM - Stealphie: hi
Apr 14, 2020 2:12 AM - Sicklyboy: yoy
Apr 14, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly hey 
Apr 14, 2020 2:15 AM - Stealphie: HI
Apr 14, 2020 2:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy wants a yo-yo? 
Apr 14, 2020 2:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: Sicklyboy!
Apr 14, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix5yZm4fwFQ
Apr 14, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACp05lqDuio


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 15, 2020)

Apr 14, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfyhL-pFFMw
Apr 14, 2020 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBIgXhiOpeQ
Apr 14, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rSiK2aO_5k
Apr 14, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZqaroO3
Apr 14, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X9abHAK
Apr 14, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OjNTdNI
Apr 14, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JAGPRPd
Apr 14, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G7iKRso
Apr 14, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B9ViA1E
Apr 14, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/swKvScC
Apr 14, 2020 6:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gW5zyzv.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 6:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LWNJ2LV.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 6:50 AM - Veho: It's fucking _snowing_ outside  
Apr 14, 2020 7:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what's for breakfast? 
Apr 14, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 14, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4giO1Zt
Apr 14, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Cwj5LOO.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/h5TAe5J.jpg lol this is me...
Apr 14, 2020 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FjifUtL.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vupmPz7.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KDwW35J
Apr 14, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ghI7fIQ
Apr 14, 2020 8:03 AM - WeedZ: https://imgur.com/gallery/4fpn7s8
Apr 14, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 14, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Strange!!!
Apr 14, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/patriot-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820225144?Item=N82E16820225144&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD042020-_-SD04142020-_-Item-_-20-225-144&tp=i-1NHD-Q7H-1Hk-2FyAYh-2G-BGVi-1c-6YO-2FyAeo-l4Uducm1dl-qXDDh&om_rid=2068250975&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Apr 14, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn good price for the speed
Apr 14, 2020 8:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But how bout you download more ram? 
Apr 14, 2020 9:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL5GIOcRk2Y 
Apr 14, 2020 10:35 AM - kenenthk: https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2020/4/13/21158103/virginia-marijuana-legalization-decriminalization
Apr 14, 2020 10:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6M1tH0r.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 11:22 AM - kenenthk: I told this girl at work I'll be her boss then she said I could have a doughnut for 20 cents after saying the manager could have one for a dollar
Apr 14, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: "I'll be your boss, but you don't have to call me 'boss', you can call me daddy"  
Apr 14, 2020 11:28 AM - kenenthk: I'd rather be called boss tldads have yo pay you should know this
Apr 14, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/04/13/2037240/coronavirus-10-times-more-deadly-than-swine-flu-says-who
Apr 14, 2020 12:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bsB9CYv
Apr 14, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zoomies lol
Apr 14, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kooSISX.jpg
Apr 14, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: And face masks.
Apr 14, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Stop smoking lsd psi
Apr 14, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: No.
Apr 14, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Then stop injecting it
Apr 14, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: What about my LSD eye drops?
Apr 14, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Those only help with dementia
Apr 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Iwans: Anyone have link R4 label 2017 SDHC ( R4isdhc.hk ) for DSi ??
Apr 14, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Sites that sell them probably do
Apr 14, 2020 3:12 PM - BORTZ: THE COVID COMETH
Apr 14, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: *sung to the tune of The Dragonborn comes*
Apr 14, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: I TELL YOU I TELL YOU THE COVID IT COMES
Apr 14, 2020 3:36 PM - BORTZ: im working on an alignment chart with gbatemp staff and the different names for covid
Apr 14, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't forget 2019-nCoV and SARS-CoV2
Apr 14, 2020 3:40 PM - BORTZ: I have SARS-CoV2
Apr 14, 2020 3:40 PM - BORTZ: thats the lawful good slot
Apr 14, 2020 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Ebola-cover18
Apr 14, 2020 4:08 PM - BORTZ: weren't the 2 cases of ebola in 2014
Apr 14, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ebola was hard to catch though
Apr 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona is like oh someone had it and was in the same room hours ago? Sorry you caught it 
Apr 14, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: The worst part is that you're infections even before you start showing any symptoms.
Apr 14, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: And asking someone "who did you come in conctact with for the past TWO FRIGGIN WEEKS" is bound to miss a few (hundred) people.
Apr 14, 2020 5:47 PM - x65943: right - each trip to grocery puts you in contact with at least 50 people
Apr 14, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work at a hospital so contact with an infected person? lol yes
Apr 14, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fortunately I either am immune or asymptomatic or just have been insanely lucky (masks washing my hands hand sanitizer the works)
Apr 14, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have to go to the store today or tomorrow lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:03 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am fucking immunocompromised and have started an "essential" job one week before the world started catching on fire .-.
Apr 14, 2020 6:03 PM - Lilith Valentine: Shit is scary for me because I am basically putting myself at risk just so I can pay for rent
Apr 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish this was over now... but it's just the start to be honest.
Apr 14, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, interview one done, was just with the HR lady trying to gauge my "experience" and if I'm a good fit for their IT director interview thing in a week or two lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom put me down as a reference 
Apr 14, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "He helped me when porn hub wouldn't load fantastic guy!"
Apr 14, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I lied out the ass about my experience, cuz fuck me there's nothing else out there lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So true 
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's going to get worse before it gets better too
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Told them I had like "4 years" experience working in an office as a solo IT guy 
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is technically true, I suppose lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can manage IIS servers right? lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have more experience than that just doing tech shit for fun 
Apr 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they even still use IIS? hmmm
Apr 14, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is wild lol
Apr 14, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Information_Services
Apr 14, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/04/13/2154238/scientists-develop-potentially-vital-nasal-vaccine-for-treating-alzheimers
Apr 14, 2020 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat, hopefully that proves to be successful
Apr 14, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alzheimers is fucking brutal
Apr 14, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 
Apr 14, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am prone to it...
Apr 14, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People who have photographic memory have like 70 something % more risk
Apr 14, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mom has been showing signs of early onset for the last couple years or so now
Apr 14, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope they fix it
Apr 14, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxBSrPoOmm0
Apr 14, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hpQ6pdM
Apr 14, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 14, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO WONDER I DON'T HAVE MY STIMULUS YET
Apr 14, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How am I supposed to be stimulated???
Apr 14, 2020 7:17 PM - Veho: Tickle your prostate.
Apr 14, 2020 7:52 PM - kenenthk: My checks showing as pending woo
Apr 14, 2020 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Full 1200 too
Apr 14, 2020 8:08 PM - T-hug: Tom I just beat Hellhouse first time ;x
Apr 14, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When does it show up? I just got to wall market and didn't see any yet
Apr 14, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or is it not a normal enemy anymore?
Apr 14, 2020 8:19 PM - QueenOfGames222: What is hellhouse?
Apr 14, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://finalfantasy.fandom.com/wiki/Hell_House
Apr 14, 2020 8:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 14, 2020 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ever wonder what chocobo taste like? 
Apr 14, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: Turkey.
Apr 14, 2020 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if you tasted like turkey? 
Apr 14, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet Chocobo's would taste like ostrich
Apr 14, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And moogles would taste like pork
Apr 14, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've never had ostrich
Apr 14, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It supposedly tastes more like beef than it does poultry
Apr 14, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: moogles would taste like bat
Apr 14, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 14, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/g0sgwb/twilightmenu_v1310/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=43a5372a-df02-4ca9-baa1-ec9e01945bf3&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2F3dshacks%2Fcomments%2Fg0sgwb%2Ftwilightmenu_v131
Apr 15, 2020 12:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gfycat.com/quarrelsomecourageousaldabratortoise 
Apr 15, 2020 1:21 AM - MicmasH_W: holaaa
Apr 15, 2020 1:21 AM - MicmasH_W: :0c
Apr 15, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thumbs.gfycat.com/AncientSplendidHerculesbeetle-mobile.mp4
Apr 15, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2D5smrXOh8
Apr 15, 2020 3:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://store.steampowered.com/app/804270/Chex_Quest_HD/
Apr 15, 2020 3:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Here you go psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 16, 2020)

Apr 15, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFNFxYxol2g
Apr 15, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/mcdonalds-china-apologizing-notice-banning-black-people.amp
Apr 15, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mc Racism lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ku9zlNu
Apr 15, 2020 4:49 AM - x65943: Damn that is impressive
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho going to sell us bootleg nintendo switch
Apr 15, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ITDMuFJ
Apr 15, 2020 6:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, Look 
Apr 15, 2020 6:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyCyIqnQ27k
Apr 15, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I posted it several times here lol
Apr 15, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qnk8E8u
Apr 15, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BAaIBHW.jpg
Apr 15, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hNKEiS6
Apr 15, 2020 6:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you post so much, I don't even know how to tell one thing from another.
Apr 15, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/coronavirus-mutation-study-covid-19-1497745?amp=1
Apr 15, 2020 7:38 AM - T-hug: I could do a sea timelapse from my window
Apr 15, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic I do post a lot of good stuff 
Apr 15, 2020 8:01 AM - Veho: I too post good stuff.  https://i.imgur.com/hakg4jV.jpg
Apr 15, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always Veho lol
Apr 15, 2020 9:26 AM - VDDZ: y'all busy? n3ed help! think I fuked up my ofw wile updating cfw to 10.0.0
Apr 15, 2020 9:27 AM - VDDZ: also, where would I post such a question in these forms?
Apr 15, 2020 9:32 AM - DinohScene: I'd say Switch Hacking & Homebrew
Apr 15, 2020 9:32 AM - DinohScene: anyway, do you have a NAND backup?
Apr 15, 2020 9:32 AM - VDDZ: ty
Apr 15, 2020 9:32 AM - DinohScene: if no, then it's kinda your own fault, should've made a backup first
Apr 15, 2020 9:32 AM - DinohScene: if yes, restore the backup
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - VDDZ: I don't have a current backup
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - DinohScene: if you don't then I can't help you, I lack the knowledge of it :c
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - DinohScene: aye
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - DinohScene: I'd say open up a thread
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - VDDZ: I have one from 8.1.0
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - VDDZ: tytyty
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - DinohScene: hmm
Apr 15, 2020 9:33 AM - DinohScene: well keep it on hand
Apr 15, 2020 9:34 AM - DinohScene: perhaps someone on the forums could help you, if not, you'll need to find a way to restore the 8.1.0 backup
Apr 15, 2020 9:35 AM - VDDZ: I can boot to ofw through hetake and the system menu shows it needs an update
Apr 15, 2020 9:36 AM - VDDZ: but if I try to turn on the switch w/o a payload I get a blue screen
Apr 15, 2020 9:36 AM - DinohScene: hmm
Apr 15, 2020 9:36 AM - DinohScene: I think that's normal behaviour
Apr 15, 2020 9:37 AM - DinohScene: from what I can recollect on the 3DS, booting it w/o payloads results in a black screen
Apr 15, 2020 9:38 AM - VDDZ: Orly? maybe autorcm got turned on...
Apr 15, 2020 9:39 AM - DinohScene: could be
Apr 15, 2020 9:40 AM - DinohScene: idk tbh mate, I sold me unopened launch switch a year ago to raise funds for me house haha
Apr 15, 2020 9:43 AM - VDDZ: nope, not that, think I'll open a thread about it, thx mate
Apr 15, 2020 9:45 AM - DinohScene: no problem mate
Apr 15, 2020 9:45 AM - DinohScene: remember, periodically make a backup and make a backup before making changes to your system ;p
Apr 15, 2020 9:51 AM - VDDZ: right? I made a cfw backup, but not a ofw
Apr 15, 2020 9:52 AM - DinohScene: CFW backup is also fine
Apr 15, 2020 9:52 AM - DinohScene: OFW backup is used to restore it back to stock hah
Apr 15, 2020 9:54 AM - VDDZ: ? but my ofw won't boot
Apr 15, 2020 9:54 AM - VDDZ: imade the backup before trying the 10.0.0 update on cfw
Apr 15, 2020 9:55 AM - DinohScene: hm, be sure to specify that in the thread
Apr 15, 2020 9:56 AM - DinohScene: makes it easier for people to help you get back to a working state again
Apr 15, 2020 9:56 AM - VDDZ: cfw got to version 10, but now ofw boots a blue screen
Apr 15, 2020 9:56 AM - VDDZ: sounds like a plan, thx again
Apr 15, 2020 9:58 AM - DinohScene: no problem mate!
Apr 15, 2020 9:58 AM - DinohScene: I'd love to help you out but I just lack Switch knowledge haha
Apr 15, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I too know nothing about switch stuff
Apr 15, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the 3DS I would say just rehack it but I know the switch is a different story
Apr 15, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BzePSH6
Apr 15, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: Well looks like someone's got crabs.
Apr 15, 2020 10:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that what's cooking for dinner? 
Apr 15, 2020 11:11 AM - DinohScene: chicken winner
Apr 15, 2020 11:11 AM - DinohScene: wait, that's not right
Apr 15, 2020 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Dinoh got a question
Apr 15, 2020 11:21 AM - DinohScene: yo
Apr 15, 2020 11:47 AM - QueenOfGames222: Why imgur[COLOR=][/COLOR]
Apr 15, 2020 11:50 AM - QueenOfGames222: Why does it say it's okay if u don't have amiibo even though u can't play without amiibo
Apr 15, 2020 11:51 AM - QueenOfGames222: It's so weird
Apr 15, 2020 12:00 PM - kenenthk: A dude at work kept calling me cute how do you let them down without upsetting them
Apr 15, 2020 12:00 PM - QueenOfGames222: I don't have one I've got a DS
Apr 15, 2020 12:00 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: I'm surprised, I haven't made a tutorial in a while.
Apr 15, 2020 12:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: But I watch videos on YouTube
Apr 15, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: Why would you let them down, ken?
Apr 15, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: 
Apr 15, 2020 12:05 PM - DinohScene: tell him you've already got someone
Apr 15, 2020 12:06 PM - QueenOfGames222: I heard that you could turn it into a Windows tablet by hacking
Apr 15, 2020 12:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, I've now been...stimulated 
Apr 15, 2020 12:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooo can afford to live the next two months!
Apr 15, 2020 12:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: I heard that you can turn your television on with your joycon
Apr 15, 2020 12:12 PM - Flame: but did you get your gamecube stuff yet thats the real question ?
Apr 15, 2020 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No 
Apr 15, 2020 12:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The eBay guy is shipping me another SD2SP2 though, so that's nice
Apr 15, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Code Junkies just said "ROYAL MAIL SAID SOMETIMES IT CAN TAKE 25 BUSINESS DAYS TO SHOW UP NOTHING WE CAN DO SORRY"
Apr 15, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Useless limeys
Apr 15, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 15, 2020 12:28 PM - Flame: lol good
Apr 15, 2020 12:30 PM - Veho: I remember a disclaimer on Topatoco's store page, saying their cheapest shipping option would take 2 months to arrive, and 20% of the shipments won't arrive at all, so sorry, no refunds. Spring for the $50 option.
Apr 15, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: For shipping to Europe.
Apr 15, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hKCN9QC
Apr 15, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Lol when it comes to free money Tom's just as bad as psi must buy this prestine atari 2600 for $500 
Apr 15, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir-7x3NWpl4
Apr 15, 2020 1:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: What's this
Apr 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoutbox 
Apr 15, 2020 1:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: Okkkkk
Apr 15, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Click my links for good times  lol
Apr 15, 2020 1:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: Ummmm
Apr 15, 2020 1:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: Ok
Apr 15, 2020 1:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: Why's the YouTube video
Apr 15, 2020 1:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: There?
Apr 15, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really want that coconut crab... but flying to Japan or a cruise right now... kinda out of the question lol
Apr 15, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I posted it because it's interesting and I am hungry lol
Apr 15, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5RyHuWgV1SQ?t=93 This one's about giant lobster tails or something lol
Apr 15, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: I do hope delivery companies keep this no contact policy I dint wanna get dirty looks for not tipping those fucks 
Apr 15, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk tell them the tip is in your pants....
Apr 15, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Oh you dont donate or tip people? No fuck you who said I was a decent guy
Apr 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tip but really my tips vary wildly like if I got shit service and my order was fucked up and the food sucked... I might not leave anything but if everything was great perfect and I leave super happy I will do like 30% no problem
Apr 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was beyond my expectations and crazy good and I have the money I have even done like 50% but that's like a once in a blue moon thing
Apr 15, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: You only tip single 18 year old moms 50%
Apr 15, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/14/health/social-distancing-research-coronavirus-2022-trnd/index.html
Apr 15, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/stunning-diablo-1-remake-respawned-trailer-fires-up-your-1996-nostalgia/amp/
Apr 15, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Gotti
Apr 15, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went shopping at two stores today got everything except like 3 things was nice
Apr 15, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamburger was a no go 
Apr 15, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paper towels too.... But TP was well stocked
Apr 15, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400 dollars later lol
Apr 15, 2020 3:02 PM - Flame: still no hamburger ?
Apr 15, 2020 3:02 PM - Flame: make your own?
Apr 15, 2020 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Trump basically refunded everyone for their tp purchase
Apr 15, 2020 3:17 PM - Flame: $1200 for toilet paper? are you an elephant?
Apr 15, 2020 3:17 PM - Flame: @Ken
Apr 15, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah hamburger is weird.... I have some left in my freezer but I wanted more lol
Apr 15, 2020 3:21 PM - QueenOfGames222: Really???
Apr 15, 2020 3:21 PM - QueenOfGames222: Ummmmm
Apr 15, 2020 3:34 PM - kenenthk: No but uremum is
Apr 15, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has anyone heard from migles?
Apr 15, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fires and now Corona 
Apr 15, 2020 4:25 PM - Veho: Yeah I haven't seen him in a while.
Apr 15, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: " Last Seen:     Feb 2, 2020 "
Apr 15, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eek
Apr 15, 2020 4:34 PM - QueenOfGames222: That is kreeeepyyyy
Apr 15, 2020 4:34 PM - QueenOfGames222: What if he died
Apr 15, 2020 4:35 PM - QueenOfGames222: ...or got kidnaped
Apr 15, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope not he was a friend
Apr 15, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My friends are here 
Apr 15, 2020 4:36 PM - QueenOfGames222: ...or simply wanting us to think 'where is he?' "what happened to him"
Apr 15, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably found a woman and is preoccupied with the sex lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:37 PM - QueenOfGames222: And how do you use those smilies
Apr 15, 2020 4:38 PM - QueenOfGames222: I'll just use my emojis
Apr 15, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He was obsessed with that girl in that Blizzard arena shooter thing
Apr 15, 2020 4:38 PM - QueenOfGames222: OH NO WHERE ARE MY EMOJIIIIIIIIIISSSSS
Apr 15, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mei?
Apr 15, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oop: lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:39 PM - QueenOfGames222: Ok I'll use emoticons : )
Apr 15, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :you:
Apr 15, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: I would use emu-icons but there are none.
Apr 15, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: Just tiny pics of emus.
Apr 15, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :lrn:
Apr 15, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:41 PM - QueenOfGames222: \/
Apr 15, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that works
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ¶π
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - QueenOfGames222: Oh I know how now '-'
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - QueenOfGames222: Oops
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: ImI_  _lml
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: Hmm.
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - QueenOfGames222: Messed up
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - QueenOfGames222: =_=
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: 
	
	



```
Code
```
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - QueenOfGames222: -_-
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: Okay so the code tags don't work.
Apr 15, 2020 4:42 PM - QueenOfGames222: Umma
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - QueenOfGames222: I know
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - QueenOfGames222: Right
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was on my PC I like the alt code stuff lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: So the parser wil ruin some of the emoticons.
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - QueenOfGames222: XD
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: We need a "[sic]" tag for the shitbox.
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: It would tell the parser to leave that part of the text alone.
Apr 15, 2020 4:43 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hahahah very fuunny
Apr 15, 2020 4:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: Owo
Apr 15, 2020 4:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: OWO
Apr 15, 2020 4:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: ^.^
Apr 15, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: T_T
Apr 15, 2020 4:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: Is that the only smillie
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: ^o^
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - QueenOfGames222: T_T
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - QueenOfGames222: ^,^
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - QueenOfGames222: -,-
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:45 PM - QueenOfGames222: ||
Apr 15, 2020 4:46 PM - QueenOfGames222: How'd u do that?!
Apr 15, 2020 4:46 PM - QueenOfGames222: TELL MEEEEE PLEEAAASSSEEE
Apr 15, 2020 4:46 PM - QueenOfGames222: Come on
Apr 15, 2020 4:46 PM - Veho: O _ o
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: ~_~
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Remove the spaces.
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: K
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: >_>
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: *_*
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: >_<
Apr 15, 2020 4:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: Can't do it
Apr 15, 2020 4:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: So annoying smillies
Apr 15, 2020 4:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: I'm chatting too much
Apr 15, 2020 4:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: - _-
Apr 15, 2020 4:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: Heeeloooooo
Apr 15, 2020 4:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: Go on this link
Apr 15, 2020 4:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: https://g.co/doodle/z2wxf
Apr 15, 2020 4:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: Come on do it
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - Veho: No.
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: K
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: Then
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ¼Æ
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ╛▀
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: ummmm I dunnnnoooo?
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ╔¿╞
Apr 15, 2020 4:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: IM NOT IN HIGHSCHOOOLLL
Apr 15, 2020 4:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: Why's dat suposed to meen
Apr 15, 2020 4:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: Oops
Apr 15, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uMTv6dh.jpg
Apr 15, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ╙äφ
Apr 15, 2020 4:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: Wuts dat supposed to meen
Apr 15, 2020 4:52 PM - QueenOfGames222: Xd
Apr 15, 2020 4:53 PM - QueenOfGames222: XD the link is so funny
Apr 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ···...♦♦♦╥╚Σ
Apr 15, 2020 4:53 PM - QueenOfGames222: Meh eyes are watering of laughter
Apr 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found some new ones lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:53 PM - QueenOfGames222: Yay
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 PM - QueenOfGames222: Funny
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: µΩ
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (X) lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:54 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: Oh no I did the wrong smillie
Apr 15, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: :|
Apr 15, 2020 4:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: :\
Apr 15, 2020 4:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: :/
Apr 15, 2020 4:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: Umm
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :vulpes:
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - QueenOfGames222: C:
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - QueenOfGames222: :c
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :vulp:
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - QueenOfGames222: K the
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I can't remember his
Apr 15, 2020 4:56 PM - QueenOfGames222: ???
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: |(
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: :0
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The animated ones are like : teach : (but no spaces)
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: : shit :  lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes 
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: oop:
Apr 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: :shoot:
Apr 15, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: : tpi : 
Apr 15, 2020 4:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: :tip:
Apr 15, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :qts:
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought he had one lol
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - QueenOfGames222: How do u do the whip one
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :whp:
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - QueenOfGames222: :Atsugi:
Apr 15, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh  is : whip :
Apr 15, 2020 5:00 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  
Apr 15, 2020 5:00 PM - QueenOfGames222: I'm whipping myself
Apr 15, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:00 PM - QueenOfGames222:  
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :rage:
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom knows way more of these than me lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - QueenOfGames222: :rage: u made him mad
Apr 15, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:03 PM - QueenOfGames222: My thing is annoyi
Apr 15, 2020 5:03 PM - QueenOfGames222: Oops
Apr 15, 2020 5:03 PM - QueenOfGames222: |
Apr 15, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk  ╘o╘
Apr 15, 2020 5:03 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:03 PM - QueenOfGames222: How do u do poop
Apr 15, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: : shit : lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: That Is so inappropriate for kids
Apr 15, 2020 5:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: It should be poop
Apr 15, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Apr 15, 2020 5:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: But ok
Apr 15, 2020 5:05 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:05 PM - QueenOfGames222: -c-
Apr 15, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think most kids probably know at least a few other more colorful speech impediments lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:05 PM - QueenOfGames222: :nintendo:
Apr 15, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :break:
Apr 15, 2020 5:05 PM - QueenOfGames222: :nintendoswitch:
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :slam:
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - QueenOfGames222: :shooting:
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :blyat:
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :shoot:
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - QueenOfGames222: Which one is shooting
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: : gun :
Apr 15, 2020 5:06 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:07 PM - QueenOfGames222:  
Apr 15, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:07 PM - QueenOfGames222:  
Apr 15, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo:   
Apr 15, 2020 5:07 PM - QueenOfGames222: Nintendo switch
Apr 15, 2020 5:08 PM - QueenOfGames222: :_____________
Apr 15, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol My grandson has one.... I only have a 3DS XL lol well hmmm my most modern system?
Apr 15, 2020 5:08 PM - QueenOfGames222: !!!
Apr 15, 2020 5:09 PM - QueenOfGames222: Tell him he can hack it to make it into a windows tablet
Apr 15, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: I have a DS   
Apr 15, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 15, 2020 5:09 PM - QueenOfGames222: Me too
Apr 15, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use my 3DS to play DS games...
Apr 15, 2020 5:10 PM - QueenOfGames222: I have a DS that thinks it's a 3ds
Apr 15, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love Menu++
Apr 15, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it a DSi?
Apr 15, 2020 5:10 PM - QueenOfGames222: Do u have Nintendo badge arcade
Apr 15, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can hack it and put a lard SD card in and go all piraty lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: And mine is a ds
Apr 15, 2020 5:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: Only
Apr 15, 2020 5:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hahahahaha
Apr 15, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a launch model DS somewhere... lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cib 
Apr 15, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A couple of DS lites somewhere
Apr 15, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 3 New 3DS XL's (I like to buy multiples lol)
Apr 15, 2020 5:12 PM - QueenOfGames222: What wow
Apr 15, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have some GBA systems too SP and a clear purple one and a bunch of other crap lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No PS4 or Xbox One though lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:13 PM - QueenOfGames222: My DS has tomodachi life pre downloaded on it
Apr 15, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 and 360 and Wii-U yes lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly PC gamer these days lol (now if only this arcade emulator thing would finish downloading... 170GB's should not take this long)
Apr 15, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be like a 10 minute download 
Apr 15, 2020 5:14 PM - QueenOfGames222: And I've got a Wii a PS3 a DS 2 3DSs and an iPad that I'm writing on now
Apr 15, 2020 5:15 PM - QueenOfGames222: Wow
Apr 15, 2020 5:15 PM - QueenOfGames222: Sad
Apr 15, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn you can type fast for an ipad touch screen? or keyboard?
Apr 15, 2020 5:15 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hehe
Apr 15, 2020 5:16 PM - QueenOfGames222: iPad touch screen and yes
Apr 15, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I upgraded to 500Mbps up and down internet and I think they mess with my torrents... lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:16 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol lots and lots of lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson just got a ipad pro from his school or something lol corona home schooling
Apr 15, 2020 5:17 PM - QueenOfGames222: My neighbor has a iPad Pro that she bought she's like 11yrs old lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:18 PM - QueenOfGames222: And home schooling is the worst
Apr 15, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tBQWldD
Apr 15, 2020 5:18 PM - QueenOfGames222: Even though I don't have to waste my energy outside going too school and wake up early in the morning
Apr 15, 2020 5:19 PM - QueenOfGames222: Wow lol that is a little funny
Apr 15, 2020 5:20 PM - QueenOfGames222: I followed u for some reason check ur followers
Apr 15, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite one is they have some kids all working on computers it's an ad for schools and the one is holding a soldering iron at the tip like a pencil lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:21 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:22 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hey u know imgur I use imgflip instead
Apr 15, 2020 5:22 PM - QueenOfGames222: But I'll check it out
Apr 15, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: Can you find chopsticks in this pic:
Apr 15, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: https://www.vecernji.hr/media/img/16/15/0bac6e8c547c962126ce.jpeg
Apr 15, 2020 5:23 PM - Veho: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:24 PM - QueenOfGames222: My turn
Apr 15, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i0.wp.com/makezine.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/stock-photo-beautiful-woman-repair-soldering-a-printed-circuit-board-204001492.jpg?resize=632%2C1024&ssl=1
Apr 15, 2020 5:24 PM - QueenOfGames222: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2DPutRiAJI
Apr 15, 2020 5:24 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hehehe
Apr 15, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/rzzmsq < No 
Apr 15, 2020 5:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J20yyhJ.jpg
Apr 15, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sperm fountain is myth!!!
Apr 15, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: I mean it is World News Daily REport.
Apr 15, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuente de esperma
Apr 15, 2020 5:27 PM - QueenOfGames222: Wow
Apr 15, 2020 5:28 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:28 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:28 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:28 PM - QueenOfGames222: ;(
Apr 15, 2020 5:28 PM - QueenOfGames222: :s
Apr 15, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus they had midgets and I wasn't invited?
Apr 15, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel more socially distanced than ever  lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:29 PM - QueenOfGames222: Wow
Apr 15, 2020 5:29 PM - QueenOfGames222: I dont
Apr 15, 2020 5:29 PM - QueenOfGames222: For some reason 
Apr 15, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol not everyone loves midgets?
Apr 15, 2020 5:30 PM - QueenOfGames222: No not everyone
Apr 15, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much it would cost to do like a midget jello wrestling league....
Apr 15, 2020 5:31 PM - QueenOfGames222: Me too imagine if the price is cheap
Apr 15, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oil is cheap right now... probably cheaper than jello lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:32 PM - QueenOfGames222: Is that so 
Apr 15, 2020 5:32 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:32 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think saudi oil is sitting at like 18 dollars a barrel lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:33 PM - QueenOfGames222: Wow I could by a gallon of that then
Apr 15, 2020 5:33 PM - QueenOfGames222: Or maybe more...
Apr 15, 2020 5:33 PM - QueenOfGames222: :0
Apr 15, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/LubeLife-Personal-Lubricant-Lube-Parabens/dp/B07FMGNV51/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=50+gallons+of+lube&qid=1586972020&sr=8-1
Apr 15, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hURuV
Apr 15, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: Welsh It.
Apr 15, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pSBnXAx
Apr 15, 2020 5:39 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:41 PM - QueenOfGames222: welp I need to go toilet  I'll be back in a min
Apr 15, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: lOgiC DicTatEs the doctor should do a DNA test before spouting garbage but oh well  
Apr 15, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's odd to me that men can have kids like pretty much all life long but women run out of eggs at like 50 or something
Apr 15, 2020 5:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: Umm ok I'm back...
Apr 15, 2020 5:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:44 PM - QueenOfGames222: Yay I did it
Apr 15, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope everything came out OK lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad pun activated lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:46 PM - QueenOfGames222: This is Wut came out lol 
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: :laughing:
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: : lol :
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400 dollars worth of TP 
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: :crying:
Apr 15, 2020 5:47 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:48 PM - QueenOfGames222:  = : cry :
Apr 15, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its weird at the store these days lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:48 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whoa
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :stink:
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :stnk:
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: : switch := 
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nope
Apr 15, 2020 5:49 PM - QueenOfGames222: :3ds:
Apr 15, 2020 5:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: :3DS:
Apr 15, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Apr 15, 2020 5:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: Too bad
Apr 15, 2020 5:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: :gaming:
Apr 15, 2020 5:50 PM - QueenOfGames222: lay:
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :ds:
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: :Nintendo:
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: :game
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: A local store is having crickets and cicadas and other bugs and bug products on offer this week.
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :hell:
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: :game:
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: Ok
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Cricket burgers, mealworm crackers...
Apr 15, 2020 5:51 PM - QueenOfGames222: :satan:
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: I am tempted  
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - QueenOfGames222: That is kim
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho sounds healthy....
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - QueenOfGames222: :burglar:
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - QueenOfGames222: :steal:
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell them to feed that to pigs and make bacon out of the bugs
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Wasn't there a plague of locusts in Africa last week or something?
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - QueenOfGames222: :shocked:
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: I am suspicious now.
Apr 15, 2020 5:52 PM - QueenOfGames222: I wanna know more
Apr 15, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol locost locust
Apr 15, 2020 5:53 PM - QueenOfGames222: About the plague of locusts
Apr 15, 2020 5:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6CTcJKZ.png
Apr 15, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nIDDP05.png
Apr 15, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Biugs are our friends not food lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-51618188
Apr 15, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gather them feed them to pigs infinite bacon hack
Apr 15, 2020 5:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hahaha lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: Go on the third picture
Apr 15, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: God banned psi from game for hacking lol
Apr 15, 2020 5:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: https://m.imgur.com/6CTcJKZ
Apr 15, 2020 5:58 PM - QueenOfGames222: Go on that link and go on the third picture
Apr 15, 2020 5:59 PM - QueenOfGames222: I've got 18% battery left I won't be here for long
Apr 15, 2020 6:00 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hey u know chary
Apr 15, 2020 6:01 PM - QueenOfGames222: The GBAtemp patron
Apr 15, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: I know of her.
Apr 15, 2020 6:02 PM - QueenOfGames222: U know when it says she never sleeps
Apr 15, 2020 6:02 PM - QueenOfGames222: Is that true
Apr 15, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chary is good people 
Apr 15, 2020 6:02 PM - QueenOfGames222: I know
Apr 15, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She has insomnia I think?
Apr 15, 2020 6:03 PM - QueenOfGames222: Really
Apr 15, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sleep but rarely dream 
Apr 15, 2020 6:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: Me too
Apr 15, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it has something to do with my photographic memory
Apr 15, 2020 6:04 PM - QueenOfGames222: I wake up at night and it creeps me out
Apr 15, 2020 6:05 PM - QueenOfGames222: [purple/COLOR]
Apr 15, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IHkl7Vm
Apr 15, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird to me the process of waking up.... I am instant on... Lol
Apr 15, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see other wake up as they take time
Apr 15, 2020 6:07 PM - QueenOfGames222: [purple/COLOR] veho that is disgusting
Apr 15, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I feel less than human 
Apr 15, 2020 6:08 PM - QueenOfGames222: [red[COLOR=]
Apr 15, 2020 6:08 PM - QueenOfGames222: Sometimes I feel like a numb zombie
Apr 15, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones complex lol
Apr 15, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: blue
Apr 15, 2020 6:09 PM - QueenOfGames222: [teal/COLOR]yay
Apr 15, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it worked
Apr 15, 2020 6:10 PM - QueenOfGames222: [galaxy/COLOR]yay
Apr 15, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shower
Apr 15, 2020 6:10 PM - QueenOfGames222: Aww It didn't work
Apr 15, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rgb values would be cool or html code
Apr 15, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Animated fonts
Apr 15, 2020 6:11 PM - QueenOfGames222: [purple/COLOR] yay
Apr 15, 2020 6:12 PM - QueenOfGames222: No 
Apr 15, 2020 6:12 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fonts with imbedded inflection for text to speech
Apr 15, 2020 6:12 PM - QueenOfGames222: :|
Apr 15, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :Grinch:
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :hearth:
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: I only remember my dreams when I don't sleep well.
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - QueenOfGames222: How do you do it without [COLOR=] showing?
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: :herth:
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: When I have a good sleep I don't remember a thing.
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - QueenOfGames222: Me to
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - QueenOfGames222: :clover:
Apr 15, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: So I only remember my dreams when I've been tossing and turning all night.
Apr 15, 2020 6:14 PM - QueenOfGames222: If I have a nightmare I would remember it my whole life
Apr 15, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: Waking up is pretty much the same, depends on how I've slept, sometimes I spring out of bed ready to go, sometimes I'm a zombie.
Apr 15, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho my brain is always working on something even in my sleep
Apr 15, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's probably the cause of my cluster migraines
Apr 15, 2020 6:14 PM - QueenOfGames222: its working on making ur dream
Apr 15, 2020 6:15 PM - QueenOfGames222: Maybe
Apr 15, 2020 6:15 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 15, 2020 6:16 PM - [url='https://gbatemp.net/members/523678']QueenOfGames222: [.../URL]
Apr 15, 2020 6:17 PM - [url='https://gbatemp.net/members/282633']Psionic Roshambo: If I dream it's usually something very abstract like the last one a few months ago was I had developed a new type of quantum chip for programming a humans immune response
Apr 15, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind if a software updatable flu shot
Apr 15, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used like negative and positive charge to simulate the mechanism a virus used to enter a cell
Apr 15, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I said very abstract and complete BS lol
Apr 15, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I am sure the idea has some sort of merit but that kind of tech is like 20 years out
Apr 15, 2020 6:22 PM - QueenOfGames222: My Nintendo
Apr 15, 2020 6:23 PM - QueenOfGames222: Oops I can't paste a photo
Apr 15, 2020 6:26 PM - QueenOfGames222: Well bye for now I'm going to charge my iPad bye
Apr 15, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No if you do it usually ends up like all letters and numbers all scrambled up
Apr 15, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well new friend 
Apr 15, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/tsmc-delays-the-production-of-3nm-by-6-months-amidst-equipment-shortages-in-the-wake-of-the-pandemic-5nm-is-still-on-schedule-with-production-at-full-capacity/amp/
Apr 15, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3nm is getting close to the type interface needed to create virtual patterns on a surface though
Apr 15, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe my idea isn't so far off
Apr 15, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For larger bacteria and things it would work now
Apr 15, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Viruses sadly probably still too small unless the immune system doesn't give a fuck about siize?
Apr 15, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: It's not the size of the boat.
Apr 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: I just found out ThinkGeek closed down.
Apr 15, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Was bought out by GameStop, turned into a chain of brick and mortar stores, failed and went bust.
Apr 15, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: The online store was merged into GameStop's online store and then also shut down.
Apr 15, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: tl;dr: GameStop are cunts.
Apr 15, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well their physical stores are still open
Apr 15, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they still exist as an entity, Gamestop just removed them as a category
Apr 15, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They still actually "make" products and stuff that's sold on Gamestop
Apr 15, 2020 7:36 PM - Veho: Their part of the website is offline, and there's only GameStop.
Apr 15, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: The items might still be manufactured and available but the brand is dead.
Apr 15, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: Granted, the TG items were usually just rebranded stuff sold at a huge markup but still.
Apr 15, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: They did have a few original products.
Apr 15, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: And it's a part of internet history.
Apr 15, 2020 8:03 PM - Chary: its also harder to find that stuff
Apr 15, 2020 8:04 PM - Chary: on gamestop
Apr 15, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it? Pretty sure you can just search "Thinkgeek" and get all their products they still make
Apr 15, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamestop.com/search/?q=thinkgeek&lang=default < Yeah
Apr 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamestop.com/toys-collectibles/lifestyle/third-party-gift-cards/products/thinkgeek.com-25-gift-card-digital-code/10125728.html < Lol, you can still buy gift cards for their site that doesn't exist 
Apr 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ioU78jS.png
Apr 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: 
Apr 15, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 15, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamestop.com/clothing/mens/clothing/sleepwear/products/pokemon-charizard-lounger/11094497.html < Look it's a Chary suit!
Apr 15, 2020 8:26 PM - Veho: I can't look, apparently us Yuro-peeings are not worthy  
Apr 15, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: VPN to the rescue!
Apr 15, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/s035xp < There you go, enjoy their very low resolution image
Apr 15, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: "Yes mister privacy-hating GDPR-loathing imperialist pig-dog, I am from Chicago. Belieeeeve me."
Apr 15, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: Or maybe they're just trying to save on bandwidth.
Apr 15, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: They are that broke and desperate.
Apr 15, 2020 8:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's with the angry yellow faces? 
Apr 15, 2020 8:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys mad in here?
Apr 15, 2020 8:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oNgRXeC.mp4
Apr 15, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would so like to play that
Apr 15, 2020 10:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that after burner? 
Apr 15, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F-14 and SR71 are two of my favorite things 
Apr 15, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight it is After Burner Climax lol
Apr 15, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think?
Apr 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8olFSJF.jpg
Apr 15, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq3jeg4njDQ
Apr 16, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BeTq99LqUo
Apr 16, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1000W-Pro-Laser-System-YAG-Tattoo-Removal-Eyebrow-Remover-Pigment-Beauty-Machine/193351486861?hash=item2d04a58d8d:g:E-AAAOSwb5ZeFTFv
Apr 16, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Soooo gonna buy that.. lol
Apr 16, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Joke tattoo removal while someone is passed out? lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 17, 2020)

Apr 16, 2020 5:30 AM - Veho: They would have to be _really_ out of it to not feel that thing.
Apr 16, 2020 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I would have to have some sort of anesthetic lol
Apr 16, 2020 5:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FOwtko1.jpg
Apr 16, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon is there anything it can't do? lol
Apr 16, 2020 6:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5pQEwH2.jpg
Apr 16, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Apr 16, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I managed to glue myself to a model tank I was building one time....
Apr 16, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Instructions unclear lol
Apr 16, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oRW2hM3jH84
Apr 16, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/politics/us-intelligence-virus-started-chinese-lab/index.html
Apr 16, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The rumor I heard was a bit of both.... Lab with incompetent people sold dead animals to the wet market
Apr 16, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Animals that had died of Corona lol
Apr 16, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho move to the US  now is the perfect time lol money is about to become worthless
Apr 16, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/americans-would-receive-2000-a-month-under-house-democrats-plan-2020-4?amp
Apr 16, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom this might actually help you lol
Apr 16, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me would almost double my income lol
Apr 16, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get me a 4900X when those come out and a 3080 Ti lol
Apr 16, 2020 8:04 AM - T-hug: https://www.videoproc.com/video-editor/free-video-editors-software-review.htm
Apr 16, 2020 8:04 AM - T-hug: get that free if you answer survey
Apr 16, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: $2000, that's two paychecks for me.
Apr 16, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: Says tons about the cost of living.
Apr 16, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you get paid every week ot every 2 weeks Veho?
Apr 16, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gBpXRtG.jpg
Apr 16, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9lmdQcN
Apr 16, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: Once a month.
Apr 16, 2020 9:50 AM - Veho: Those boxed cake mixes are such a scam. "Just add two eggs, cup of butter, cup of sugar, chocolate chips and vanilla extract."
Apr 16, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek, I get paid weekly but it all adds up to like 2K after taxes and crap
Apr 16, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho it's just a box of flour with some cocoa or lemon powder lol
Apr 16, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: My salary is $1000 per month after taxes.
Apr 16, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: Plus overtime but I don't do overtime  
Apr 16, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say "damn that's low" but even here in the US mine is considered "near poverty" but Florida is cheaper to live in than most states
Apr 16, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: The cost of living is way lower here.
Apr 16, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus your money is probably worth more lol
Apr 16, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 16, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think we have cheaper gas though lol
Apr 16, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Longer commutes though.
Apr 16, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: So it evens out.
Apr 16, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I drive an hour each way to work 
Apr 16, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The whole reason I drive a tiny Honda Fit car lol so I end up spending like 20 dollars a week on gas well like 16 now
Apr 16, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 dollars doesn't sound like much but it's like 200 dollars a year lol
Apr 16, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: I think we spend like $50 per month on gas.
Apr 16, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: Or less.
Apr 16, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: Everything is close here.
Apr 16, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Chocolate-Flavor-English-Toffee-Sharing/dp/B07N15BL5P I just tried these... lol so good
Apr 16, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate 3  lol
Apr 16, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: A whole 3 M&Ms? You swine!
Apr 16, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: Wait, three candies or three bags?
Apr 16, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q84Dq2M OK now I really need that tattoo laser thing lol
Apr 16, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 pieces  I am diabetic so sugar = the devil lol
Apr 16, 2020 10:01 AM - Veho: 
Apr 16, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I am out of medication lol (have to call Dr see if he will skip appointment and call in prescription anyway)
Apr 16, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: Shouldn't you have a permanent prescription?
Apr 16, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I am only mildly diabetic so my medicine is just a couple of pills a day but still I should be taking it (I can control it with just diet but that means no carbs no sugar at all) lol
Apr 16, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you would think so...
Apr 16, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Annoying since my medication is so easy and so cheap....
Apr 16, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spend like 30 dollars a month on pills lol
Apr 16, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might not need them anymore but I like eating a bun on my burger and that kind of thing... lol
Apr 16, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had my medicine I might have eaten like 10 of those candies lol
Apr 16, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: https://www.propublica.org/article/theres-been-a-spike-in-people-dying-at-home-in-several-cities-that-suggests-coronavirus-deaths-are-higher-than-reported
Apr 16, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: Can't have many cases if you don't run many tests.
Apr 16, 2020 11:41 AM - Veho: It's just atypical pneumonia. Severe bronchitis. Asthma. Nothing to see here.
Apr 16, 2020 11:56 AM - kenenthk: I bought a candle wax warmer it's actually rather nice as a night lamp
Apr 16, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: Does it warm your wax?
Apr 16, 2020 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Just your wax balls
Apr 16, 2020 12:09 PM - Veho: I wanted to buy one for the office, but then COVID COMETH and now that will have to wait.
Apr 16, 2020 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Why? They actually smell nice
Apr 16, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: Because stores are closed.
Apr 16, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: And my house already smells nice so it's not a pressing need.
Apr 16, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: The office, on the other hand...
Apr 16, 2020 12:17 PM - kenenthk: Where do you live that stores are closed?
Apr 16, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: The nice smelly stores with the nice smelly wax are non essential.
Apr 16, 2020 12:20 PM - kenenthk: Tell that to my county all stores are open
Apr 16, 2020 12:20 PM - Veho: And the local grocery stores have a can of Glade and those car fresheners and nothing else.
Apr 16, 2020 12:21 PM - kenenthk: Could probably find them cheaper on Amazon anyway
Apr 16, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: I would have to go to a major store but it's really not that urgent.
Apr 16, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: They're not cheaper when you factor in delivery.
Apr 16, 2020 12:22 PM - kenenthk: No prime?
Apr 16, 2020 12:22 PM - Veho: Not where I live.
Apr 16, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Optimus Prime is better than Amazon Prime anyway  lol
Apr 16, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Though I maybe getting lectured by our director cause she heard me swear cause I dropped something
Apr 16, 2020 12:49 PM - Veho: Fuck her.
Apr 16, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tHWmIzn.mp4
Apr 16, 2020 12:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hello veho
Apr 16, 2020 12:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 16, 2020 12:55 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hi
Apr 16, 2020 12:56 PM - QueenOfGames222: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Sup.
Apr 16, 2020 12:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: Nothin'
Apr 16, 2020 12:57 PM - QueenOfGames222: Just chilling out because no homework
Apr 16, 2020 12:57 PM - QueenOfGames222:  
Apr 16, 2020 1:00 PM - QueenOfGames222: 
Apr 16, 2020 1:16 PM - QueenOfGames222: Hello
Apr 16, 2020 1:17 PM - DinohScene: QueenOfGames222 can you please stop spamming the shoutbox? Cheers!
Apr 16, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO DINOH I SAID BAN 
Apr 16, 2020 1:17 PM - DinohScene: I'm on me phone :c
Apr 16, 2020 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: What if I ban them
Apr 16, 2020 1:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: ?
Apr 16, 2020 1:19 PM - QueenOfGames222: Ok
Apr 16, 2020 1:19 PM - QueenOfGames222: No one was there anyway
Apr 16, 2020 1:20 PM - QueenOfGames222: :|
Apr 16, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see this? https://www.businessinsider.com/americans-would-receive-2000-a-month-under-house-democrats-plan-2020-4?amp
Apr 16, 2020 1:21 PM - DinohScene: General forum decency, repeatedly entering nonsense messages into the shoutbox is considered spamming
Apr 16, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.pushsquare.com/news/2020/04/crysis_remastered_leaked_for_ps4_ray-tracing_and_enhanced_visuals
Apr 16, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, not gonna happen but whew would that be nice lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:22 PM - QueenOfGames222: I don't know that
Apr 16, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would order so many things lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd pay bills so hard with that money
Apr 16, 2020 1:28 PM - DinohScene: same here tommy
Apr 16, 2020 1:28 PM - DinohScene: can't wait to lift this ridiculous debt with the power company
Apr 16, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh you using too much electricity being so fabulous 
Apr 16, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://media.giphy.com/media/RX3vhj311HKLe/giphy.gif
Apr 16, 2020 1:33 PM - kenenthk: Dinoh is electricity that's why he can hack anything Bill Gates pushes out
Apr 16, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had not considered that!
Apr 16, 2020 1:39 PM - DinohScene: Haha I wish
Apr 16, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Bill gates invents clean air machine dinoh hacks it to play 360 games
Apr 16, 2020 1:47 PM - JesterZero: Does anyone here use liquid cooling throughout your pc?
Apr 16, 2020 1:49 PM - kenenthk: I  liquid cool my belly through beer if you want
Apr 16, 2020 1:50 PM - JesterZero: The heat transfer properties of beer are abysmal
Apr 16, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only in my heat pipes
Apr 16, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: You not enjoying beer is abysmal
Apr 16, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Liquid cooling is too high maintenance for me
Apr 16, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Honestly kind of even pointless now days since your pc can fit more metal then trump can on his wall
Apr 16, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to think heat pipes used phase change liquids but no it's just water
Apr 16, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Liquid cooling is manly just for show or if you have some insane i9 64gb ram 205810 whatever in the fuck card nvidia charges for 5 grand
Apr 16, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good air coolers are good enough for me
Apr 16, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: But if you get a radiator with tubing that should suit well enough lot cheaper and less maintenance to give a fuck about
Apr 16, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say stock air coolers are horrible though lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Imagine Intel releasing d12 with stock i4 coolers
Apr 16, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: I12
Apr 16, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: It might be smaller but we swear we changed are thermal paste since the i2 days
Apr 16, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Our*
Apr 16, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't _need_ liquid cooling for anything actually, already been various tests that show decent air coolers like Noctua's U12 will perform just as well as any liquid cooling setup
Apr 16, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's main benefits at this point are looks and generally less space vs big fat air coolers
Apr 16, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Intel is finally switching to solderd ihs
Apr 16, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: It can help reduce size of a big ass block that causes changing ram out to be a  bitch
Apr 16, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even the cheap 20 dollar snowman cooler I got dropped 20c VS the factory cooler from AMD
Apr 16, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm getting a review unit for one of Cooler Master's AIOs sometime this or next week, plus one of their cases as well which is nice lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice Tom can't wait for the review 
Apr 16, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna swap the case for the PC in the living room, since the new one will be an mATX case vs full sized ATX case it's using now lol
Apr 16, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Give it to me you're have enough pc shit 
Apr 16, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuck this keyboard touchscreen bullshit
Apr 16, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the AIO will go in my gaming PC downstairs so it can match the rest of the RGBs, and then I'll put the Hyper 212 in my living room PC lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have a hyper 212 lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:01 PM - kenenthk: Were in a crisis and you wanna hoard all the pc shit people need for survival
Apr 16, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a sythe ninja 5 now though
Apr 16, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even better for my living room PC lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/cases/mini-tower/masterbox-mb311l-argb/ < That's the case lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:02 PM - kenenthk: People that wanna buy a switch just to run crysis I'm sorry
Apr 16, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is ARGB?
Apr 16, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't specify which cooler, but it'll be one of these: https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/coolers/cpu-liquid-coolers/masterliquid-ml240l-rgb/ https://www.coolermaster.com/catalog/coolers/cpu-liquid-coolers/masterliquid-ml120l-rgb/
Apr 16, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Advanced rgb obviously
Apr 16, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Addressable RGB, tl;dr just means you can set each fan to a different color
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead of them having to be synced on one header
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/2255405791?iid=164087399867&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=164087399867&targetid=883342489613&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=9012377&poi=&campaignid=9250237597&mkgroupid=93795774717&rlsatarget=pla-883342489613&abcId=1145977&merchantid=6296724&gclid=CjwKCAjwhOD0BRAQEiwAK7JHmOnhd44yvdDLhvJ_NIjzr1JNxbpyyU10-ARwKY8fdrJ73p51rN3iSRoCc8AQAvD_BwE
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Rgb makes you a better gamer
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best CPU cooler I have used
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sorry, each fan and each LED to a different color lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - DinohScene: I've got a massive air cooler in me server, I don't need watercooling, I got that in me PMG5 Quad : D
Apr 16, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you could do fancy lighting effects
Apr 16, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I have rgb bulbs but when I tell them to change to brown they turn yelloe
Apr 16, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The gaming PC I got from Skytech has it ol
Apr 16, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice I suppose
Apr 16, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk on my keyboard I use rgb with like custom key mapping
Apr 16, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lights up the keys per game lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish I could figure out how to add more games profiles easier
Apr 16, 2020 2:08 PM - DinohScene: I'd only use RGB for temp indication if I had RGB
Apr 16, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be cool or hot... Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:09 PM - DinohScene: Steamy hot hot hot
Apr 16, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Set a profile for tetris
Apr 16, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has a setting where the keys kind of do that lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 30 different settings then you can customize each key to do like 20 different things
Apr 16, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of crazy
Apr 16, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spent like 4 days playing with it before just setting on one color lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:12 PM - kenenthk: Black?
Apr 16, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No a light sort of teal color lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can set each key its own color though lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Go with black so your $100 keyboard feels like a $20 9me
Apr 16, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: One
Apr 16, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be worse I tried that lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The letters black on black they are gone lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: That's racist
Apr 16, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a blank keyboard lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Charles ray keyboard
Apr 16, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Ray Charles I mean I'm tired leave me alone
Apr 16, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000423090316.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.4000423090316&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b434ab168887a477a92d8-1572946912313-03901-cApN26XV&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=2318amp-YX2-Xev527t5rUW_jU2Tmg1587046602094&browser_id=8c30a612c1784b75aa0224dd7a64be6f&is_c=
Apr 16, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Dust magnent
Apr 16, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32747795772.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&gps-id=platformRecommendH5&scm=1007.18499.139690.0&scm_id=1007.18499.139690.0&scm-url=1007.18499.139690.0&pvid=a83b2ab7-ef8f-4510-a64f-fb4ff91041e0&_t=gps-idlatformRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18499.139690.0,pvid:a83b2ab7-ef8f-4510-a64f-fb4ff91041e0&spm=a2g0n.detail-amp.moretolove.32747795772&aff_trace_key=3f5bdd90b08b43
Apr 16, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want gold keys lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Sorry, this item is not available right now.
Apr 16, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/15/europe/german-zoo-crisis-slaughter-animals-pandemic-trnd/index.html
Apr 16, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/16/us/bodies-found-new-jersey-nursing-home/index.html
Apr 16, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, my SD Media Launcher showed up 
Apr 16, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A month later lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need my reshipped SD2SP2 adapter now lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Cqxfr4O.jpg
Apr 16, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sd media launcher?
Apr 16, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What system?
Apr 16, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For launching homebrew on the Gamecube lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh and gekko lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SD gekko even lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically, just from Code Junkies lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Comes with an action replay disc as well, so I'm basically all set to run me some backups lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'll wait for my SD2SP2 adapter so I can just load everything at once lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But emulation for GC is almost perfect lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, I'm not gonna like...use it ever for pirating GC games lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even up too 4K res 
Apr 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly just so I _can_ have a backup solution
Apr 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If for some reason all my PCs die or something lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same reason I have an Ever drive for the N64 and Genesis and GB/C, and a modchip for my Saturn lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I ever wanted to experience the console as it was intended, I can do that without having to pay ludicrous prices for games lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could build so many PCs out of parts I have on hand
Apr 16, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a whole bunch of CPUs and DDR3 sitting around, but that's kind of it lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess that eBay PC lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a lot of the systems I emulate and 99% of the time emulation is better for many reasons lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still just sitting, doing nothing. I put the 1650 in it lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then just kind of abandoned it
Apr 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it's fucking useless lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And a bunch of Dos machines and old Macs? Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also that
Apr 16, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an old FX6300 with 10GBs of ram on a Mobo here doing nothing lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have way too many laptops lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep threatening myself to build an XP retro build with parts....
Apr 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Flame: did the limeys finally send you your SD Media Launcher tom?
Apr 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 Macbooks that work, though they were gutted for parts, a macbook and macbook pro that doesn't work, the Windows 98 era laptop, that fancy non-x86-but-actually-x86 laptop thing, an early Windows XP era laptop, a potato late Vista era laptop
Apr 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then various Windows 7-8 era laptops, most of which are garbage lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Surface Book with the broken keyboard base that acts as my security cam monitor downstairs
Apr 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Surface Pro that just sits cuz it has a cracked screen
Apr 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and that iMac I bought for like $20 or whatever lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Flame, finally fucking showed up lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then my daily driver laptop, my Razer Blade 15 lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the HP laptop I had before which is now my wife's
Apr 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's safe to say if suddenly all my daily driver PCs decided to up and die, I'd have plenty of fucking alternatives at the very least lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to live dangerous only 3 working PCs right now lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:42 PM - kenenthk: I have hdd still run ik mg strong from 6 years ago
Apr 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure which "backup" laptop I have would be the best though lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe that Lenovo one that I swapped the mobo for a 4th gen i7 
Apr 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 32GB SSD in it, but eh lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe it was 64GB, one of those
Apr 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Flame: so how many laptops do you have tom?
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: I need to get my old oc out of my moms shed and revamp it good ol apu rig
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too many to count lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Pc
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: reminder to grab sherlock holmes and close to the sun for free on epic games before 15 mins have passed if you haven't yet , and just cause 4 is free after that
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just remembered something about Tom losing something in the snow
Apr 16, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Urine?
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember suggesting using a metal detector lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I lost my wedding ring in the snow, but that's probably it lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, definitely wedding ring lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That metal detector didn't do shit lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lo
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We eventually found it when the snow melted a bit
Apr 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then it got lost again around October when we had the public wedding 
Apr 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah snow is gone now?
Apr 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was ages back Psi lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually fucking snowed the last couple days
Apr 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Flame: why you keep removing your wedding ring
Apr 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Flame: ??
Apr 16, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it was lol my brain randomly tosses memories at me
Apr 16, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I took it off when we did the "cake in face" bs, it probably dropped off the table and fell into the grass somewhere
Apr 16, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had people look for like 2 days while we were on our honeymoon, nobody found it
Apr 16, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect by the time I am 70 I will suffer cascade memory failure lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that sucks
Apr 16, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was a nice ring, too. We bought a couple of cheapo replacements like a month before the wedding "In case one of use loses it again hahaha jokes!" lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wedding ring is like 20 years old
Apr 16, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I have a fancy looking black and purple ring lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like $20 or something lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol pimptacular
Apr 16, 2020 2:51 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a titanium ring here somewhere
Apr 16, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/shaharziv/2020/04/14/why-are-rich-americans-getting-17-million-stimulus-checks/amp/
Apr 16, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to plan a cruise to China lol
Apr 16, 2020 2:55 PM - Flame: i want a pink diamond ring which is big as a baseball for my wedding.... and my 50 wifes all get them rings from gachapon machines.
Apr 16, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame
Apr 16, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always liked those ring pops as a kid
Apr 16, 2020 2:57 PM - Flame: as you say psionic.. pimptacular!
Apr 16, 2020 2:57 PM - Flame: lmao
Apr 16, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XqPMsBR.jpg
Apr 16, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well kentucky is a rather advanced society perhaps we are too primative to comprehend that level of racism lol
Apr 16, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mJnjC78.mp4
Apr 16, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIwZMCv-7NY&feature=em-uploademail
Apr 16, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she definitely is a spitter
Apr 16, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: I don't mind  
Apr 16, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70TPV6ES-fE
Apr 16, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, got round 2 interview tomorrow 
Apr 16, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I'll have to bullshit their IT director lol
Apr 16, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: Nice. Good luck!
Apr 16, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently their IT directors name is "Cat" lol
Apr 16, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: It's short for Catthew.
Apr 16, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 16, 2020 4:30 PM - I_AM_L_FORCE: What's a shoutbox
Apr 16, 2020 4:47 PM - Localhorst86: A BOX TO SHOUT IN!!!
Apr 16, 2020 4:48 PM - T-hug: shh
Apr 16, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: sorry
Apr 16, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: AW COME ON
Apr 16, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, sizes don't work unfortunately lol
Apr 16, 2020 5:04 PM - supersega: question for anyone looking: can I upgrade the software on my Switch if it's CFW using emuNAND?
Apr 16, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be "abused", like embedding images lol
Apr 16, 2020 5:05 PM - supersega: like the official software not the CFW
Apr 16, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be fine, yeah
Apr 16, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you would be better off asking in the Switch section
Apr 16, 2020 5:07 PM - supersega: yeah, that's a good move. Thanks Tom, hope you get the job!!
Apr 16, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But so long as you can access RCM, which can't be fixed by Nintendo with a software update, you should be able to update OFW whenever without breaking anything
Apr 16, 2020 5:11 PM - supersega: oh sweet, i'll just confirm there for safety
Apr 17, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-daHKAMlfk
Apr 17, 2020 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Are ps3 slims hdmi ports fixable?
Apr 17, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can replace them?
Apr 17, 2020 3:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can I replace my ham with beef?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 18, 2020)

Apr 17, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You want beef? No coke only Pepsi!!!
Apr 17, 2020 6:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: anything is fixable
Apr 17, 2020 7:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fix usa. 
Apr 17, 2020 7:56 AM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj6qxBizxlg
Apr 17, 2020 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Didnt you guys say super slim ps3s cant run hen
Apr 17, 2020 12:27 PM - DinohScene: that was years ago I think
Apr 17, 2020 12:27 PM - DinohScene: they have been able to run homebrew for quite a while now
Apr 17, 2020 12:29 PM - kenenthk: All them?
Apr 17, 2020 12:33 PM - Flame: ALL OF THEM !
Apr 17, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: May buy one for 50 this weekend
Apr 17, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/A52--FKUQgU?list=RDA52--FKUQgU
Apr 17, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk must be stopped, no matter the cost!!!
Apr 17, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CCqFnCH.jpg
Apr 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2w7dXSE
Apr 17, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nEQCF3w
Apr 17, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vxVmsCc
Apr 17, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4t3k4Ud I could play this game... but I would need to play against like 10 year olds lol
Apr 17, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tBGPjzb
Apr 17, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hzbozro this one makes me smile everytime...
Apr 17, 2020 1:40 PM - Hambrew: i have the Switch V2, can't wait for softmods
Apr 17, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: Wall of imgur.
Apr 17, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was happy to be out of work lol
Apr 17, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are cracking down on phone use again 
Apr 17, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: Off work, not actually out of work I hope?
Apr 17, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I'm still working like mad lol
Apr 17, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last Sunday I worked 12 hours then 3 hours of sleep then I worked 18 hours lol
Apr 17, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy me a 2080 ti with all that sweet income pls ;O;
Apr 17, 2020 3:01 PM - Veho: Buy it with your stimulus, Tom  ;o;
Apr 17, 2020 3:01 PM - Veho: When is your interview?
Apr 17, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About 4 hours
Apr 17, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My stimulus is paying for all my bills if I don't get this job ;O;
Apr 17, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: FIngers crossed.
Apr 17, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At the worst if I don't get it, my unemployment claim should go through and then I'll get whatever the default unemployment payment is plus the extra $600 a week that was also from the Corona relief bill lol
Apr 17, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is depressingly more than I made beforehand 
Apr 17, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: Funny how the amount they calculated to be the bare minimum people need to survive is higher than minimum wage.
Apr 17, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think its like $750 total Tom
Apr 17, 2020 3:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8ewf5Bw
Apr 17, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The amount you can normally get a week depends entirely on your income, in MI it's a maximum of ~$350 a week IIRC, so theoretically I could get $950 per week as max. But I won't get the max, I should get like maybe $100-$125 from the normal fund plus that $600
Apr 17, 2020 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, sounds about right
Apr 17, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9eehsyK.mp4
Apr 17, 2020 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Tim's from Detroit
Apr 17, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: And Tom, too.
Apr 17, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God no
Apr 17, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I was from Detroit I'd probably be dead
Apr 17, 2020 5:13 PM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Apr 17, 2020 5:14 PM - Ericthegreat: Good luck with interview
Apr 17, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Well that depends tom what's your skin color
Apr 17, 2020 5:45 PM - Hambrew: don't you just hate it when you don't you know your value?
Apr 17, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6XV2Shc.jpg
Apr 17, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Ken is this you?
Apr 17, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that was an interesting interview lol. Their IT guy is like italian apparently ha
Apr 17, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my family is quite italian
Apr 17, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So we hit it off real nice. Said i was a "Strong candidate" for the position
Apr 17, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I told him I had like 15 PCs around my house and he was like "lolwutwhy"
Apr 17, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was fun to explain lol
Apr 17, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I have a problem" was my response lol
Apr 17, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: "I am very thorough."
Apr 17, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The scenarios he had for me were super basic, which was nice
Apr 17, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just upgrading PCs, setting up IPCams which I did in my house lol
Apr 17, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pay is good, better than what I made before anyways lol
Apr 17, 2020 7:30 PM - Veho: I hope you get it.
Apr 17, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thanks 
Apr 17, 2020 7:35 PM - Flame: Good luck Tom or Tommy the Italian
Apr 17, 2020 7:53 PM - Sicklyboy: <green enters the chat>
Apr 17, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: It ain't easy being green.
Apr 17, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew green
Apr 17, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: Eww, dehydrated piss yellow  
Apr 17, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 17, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'm more orange than piss yellow now
Apr 17, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that's probably the black theme loll
Apr 17, 2020 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 17, 2020 11:05 PM - DinohScene: rainbow box
Apr 17, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rainbow box best box
Apr 17, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too many shit white names, needs more color ;O;
Apr 18, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.telegraphlocal.com/2020/03/17/worlds-dumbest-criminals-gun-used-to-rob-far-south-side-hot-dog-stand-misfires-hitting-robber/ psi got hungry again


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 19, 2020)

Apr 18, 2020 4:37 AM - RichardTheKing: The absolute worst the series has been since its conception. Unlike previous games (save for Let's Go), this one removes a significant proportion of content for no justifiable reason - 488 Pokemon, a slew of moves, Mega Evolution, Z-Moves, items, and more. There's also practically zero sense of exploration, since there's no deep caves or caverns to traverse, and the Wild Area is bland.
Apr 18, 2020 4:40 AM - RichardTheKing: It's a straight shot from start to finish, with essentially no deviation allowed. The overworld also is graphically inferior to many other Switch games, and even several Wii U games; Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and Dragon Quest XI S are both leaps and bounds ahead, and Pikmin 3 and Xenoblade Chronicles X beat it out. There's also been no upgrades to Pokemon models or animations, or move animations,
Apr 18, 2020 4:43 AM - RichardTheKing: either; Game Freak ported over the 3DS models and animations. The only difference is the lack of compression artifacts and slightly-touched up move animations. The Pokemon are still as lifeless and static as they've been since 2013, with extremely simplistic hops and rotations meant to represent movement. Disgusting.
Apr 18, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is orange like the president lol
Apr 18, 2020 4:46 AM - RichardTheKing: This was acceptable on the 3DS, since it's a pretty weak system, but on the Switch? Capable of a decent Mario game, Fire Emblem: Three Houses, and Luigi's Mansion 3? Game Freak should've done so much more. Hell, Genius Sonority did better on the Wii, with Battle Revolution, and HAL with Pokemon Stadium. On the Nintendo 64.
Apr 18, 2020 4:49 AM - RichardTheKing: To add insult to injury, not only did they downgrade the online features from Ultra Sun/Moon to Sword/Shield (and Switch Online now places a paywall in front of their use), but they also added paid DLC for the first time in the series' history. There's going to be two DLC packs, each costing $30, and combined will bring back ~200 Pokemon. Sickening, since that's $60 to add needed content into the
Apr 18, 2020 4:51 AM - RichardTheKing: games and bring back not even HALF of the 488 missing Pokemon. Who knows if Return or Hidden Power, or any of the other missing moves, will return. Oh, and Dynamax/Gigantamax are just such immense letdowns due to how unimaginative and restricted they are. Mega Evolution was so much better.
Apr 18, 2020 4:53 AM - RichardTheKing: In short, 59% is far too high for this abomination, and the fact it outsold far more content-rich games just because this turd bears the "Pokemon" name is appalling, signalling a dark future for the series - one where quality is no longer a priority.
Apr 18, 2020 4:54 AM - RichardTheKing: The absolute worst the series has been since its conception. Unlike previous games (save for Let's Go), this one removes a significant proportion of content for no justifiable reason - 488 Pokemon, a slew of moves, Mega Evolution, Z-Moves, items, and more. There's also practically zero sense of exploration, since there's no deep caves or caverns to traverse, and the Wild Area is bland.
Apr 18, 2020 4:54 AM - RichardTheKing: It's a straight shot from start to finish, with essentially no deviation allowed. The overworld also is graphically inferior to many other Switch games, and even several Wii U games; Xenoblade Chronicles 2 and Dragon Quest XI S are both leaps and bounds ahead, and Pikmin 3 and Xenoblade Chronicles X beat it out. There's also been no upgrades to Pokemon models or animations, or move animations,
Apr 18, 2020 4:54 AM - RichardTheKing: either; Game Freak ported over the 3DS models and animations. The only difference is the lack of compression artifacts and slightly-touched up move animations. The Pokemon are still as lifeless and static as they've been since 2013, with extremely simplistic hops and rotations meant to represent movement. Disgusting.
Apr 18, 2020 4:55 AM - RichardTheKing: This was acceptable on the 3DS, since it's a pretty weak system, but on the Switch? Capable of a decent Mario game, Fire Emblem: Three Houses, and Luigi's Mansion 3? Game Freak should've done so much more. Hell, Genius Sonority did better on the Wii, with Battle Revolution, and HAL with Pokemon Stadium. On the Nintendo 64.
Apr 18, 2020 4:55 AM - RichardTheKing: To add insult to injury, not only did they downgrade the online features from Ultra Sun/Moon to Sword/Shield (and Switch Online now places a paywall in front of their use), but they also added paid DLC for the first time in the series' history. There's going to be two DLC packs, each costing $30, and combined will bring back ~200 Pokemon. Sickening, since that's $60 to add needed content into the
Apr 18, 2020 4:55 AM - RichardTheKing: games and bring back not even HALF of the 488 missing Pokemon. Who knows if Return or Hidden Power, or any of the other missing moves, will return. Oh, and Dynamax/Gigantamax are just such immense letdowns due to how unimaginative and restricted they are. Mega Evolution was so much better.
Apr 18, 2020 4:56 AM - RichardTheKing: In short, 64% is far too high for this abomination, and the fact it outsold far more content-rich games just because this turd bears the "Pokemon" name is appalling, signalling a dark future for the series - one where quality is no longer a priority.
Apr 18, 2020 5:01 AM - RichardTheKing: This game just isn't as enjoyable as Super Mario 64 DS; Galaxy is far too linear, with boring levels and repetitive missions. The fact that six missions require nonfunctional motion controls is practically criminal, and only having 3 HP instead of 8 is downright stupid.
Apr 18, 2020 5:03 AM - RichardTheKing: Oh, and Rosalina is the absolute worst character I've ever seen, since she doesn't do ANYTHING. Even Peach is better, because at least she has a role as the game's goal, and sends 1-Ups to the player.  This game is at best a 50%, not 87.5%.
Apr 18, 2020 5:05 AM - RichardTheKing: This just straight-up ISN'T a "Legend of Zelda" game. It's a boring, formulaic survival open-world game disguised as one.
Apr 18, 2020 5:06 AM - RichardTheKing: Weapon and shield fragility and limited stamina are the exact opposite of "enjoyable" or "fun", and with how empty this so-called "Hyrule" is, and how repetitive the Shrines and Korok seeds are, there's nothing to look forward to here.
Apr 18, 2020 5:10 AM - RichardTheKing: Go play Twilight Princess HD, The Wind Waker HD, A Link Between Worlds, Link's Awakening, or Majora's Mask 3D instead. This exercise in tedium is only worthy of 30%, not 86%. As for the "open-world", Xenoblade Chronicles 2 offers mare more amazing environs, and Assassin's Creed: Origins does "open-world" so much better.
Apr 18, 2020 5:14 AM - RichardTheKing: This is far superior to any of the Switch Pokemon games, in that it never removed Pokemon or moves, and it offers more exploration.
Apr 18, 2020 5:16 AM - RichardTheKing: This isn't as good as Black/White 2 (the very pinnacle of Pokemon), but it's still immensely fun.  Get this over Sword/Shield any day of the week; you'll thank me later.
Apr 18, 2020 6:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey orange
Apr 18, 2020 6:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: hot dog stand taken a bit too literally_
Apr 18, 2020 6:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: ?
Apr 18, 2020 6:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, that's clearly not a hot dog stand
Apr 18, 2020 6:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: so they just called it that to make it sound more interesting
Apr 18, 2020 6:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: :|
Apr 18, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One night stand at the hot dog hut with kenenthk lol
Apr 18, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tampabay.com/news/health/2020/04/17/coronavirus-in-florida-latest-death-toll-climbs-hillsborough-curfew-over-pinellas-beaches-stay-closed/%3foutputType=amp
Apr 18, 2020 11:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/smDal23
Apr 18, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Krc9ppP.jpg
Apr 18, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AewImQ9
Apr 18, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RCE3rGb
Apr 18, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3ZdVkYD
Apr 18, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt5kLDr_M3w
Apr 18, 2020 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Apr 18, 2020 3:27 PM - Flame: kung fu psi
Apr 18, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Kung fuck psi
Apr 18, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: Kung pow Psi.
Apr 18, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cunt punt Psi
Apr 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Flame: cunt pow Psi
Apr 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Hambrew: people are too harsh on Windows ME
Apr 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Hambrew: change my mind
Apr 18, 2020 8:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: ME wasn’t that bad considering Vista happened
Apr 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Localhorst86: If you consider vista to be worse than ME, we can't be friends anymore. ME was unstable as hell, vista was just bloated.
Apr 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And fixed, after a few service packs and major upgrades
Apr 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unlike ME
Apr 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just trash forever
Apr 18, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ME was fine if you knew how to edit the registry and had proper drivers 
Apr 18, 2020 8:48 PM - DinohScene: ME is utter shite
Apr 18, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It did introduce some kick ass features 
Apr 18, 2020 8:49 PM - DinohScene: why would you purposely install a dumb OS when Win2K is available
Apr 18, 2020 8:49 PM - DinohScene: if you get a hardon from having it running on DOS, get 98 lol
Apr 18, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: System rollback  lol
Apr 18, 2020 8:51 PM - DinohScene: Vista was bloated af, managed to get it to slim down somehow
Apr 18, 2020 8:52 PM - DinohScene: swapped as soon as 7 was available as betas and RCs haha
Apr 18, 2020 10:02 PM - Lilith Valentine: I consider all versions of Windows to be trash
Apr 18, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah
Apr 18, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't you talk shit about Windows 3.11
Apr 18, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For workgroups
Apr 18, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kthx
Apr 18, 2020 10:09 PM - Flame: BSD 4 lyfe nerds!
Apr 18, 2020 10:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: BSD > everything else
Apr 18, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1186886
Apr 18, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows 10 is pretty solid a few hiccups here and there but solid
Apr 18, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DD0nHDb5_bE
Apr 18, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird but RTX is cool and all but I think DLSS is the more exciting tech
Apr 18, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think RTX is one of those techs that will need a few years in the oven.
Apr 18, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/84881-nvidia-rtx-voice-app-uses-ai-improve-noise.html
Apr 18, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that's interesting I'll have to play with that
Apr 19, 2020 1:05 AM - Ericthegreat: I'm going to have to upgrade from my 980ti
Apr 19, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe
Apr 19, 2020 3:31 AM - matpower: Just passing by to agree to the BSD master race
Apr 19, 2020 3:32 AM - matpower: Use NetBSD, kids!


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 20, 2020)

Apr 19, 2020 8:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: so it filters incoming sound as well, my friend doesn't have a rtx card but I could still filter his voice on my end, dunno if it would do much for that particular kind of background noise though
Apr 19, 2020 8:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: he's using the built in mic on the webcam and I hear whatever he's watching on YouTube or otherwise better than I hear his voice lol
Apr 19, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1186886
Apr 19, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man at it again....
Apr 19, 2020 9:40 AM - kenenthk: Flordia man doesnt have covid19?
Apr 19, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lqmD6dC.jpg
Apr 19, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: I hear they're working their asses off.
Apr 19, 2020 12:02 PM - T-hug: Lol
Apr 19, 2020 12:17 PM - kenenthk: T hug post a torrent title for a good movie
Apr 19, 2020 12:44 PM - DinohScene: Steal this film?
Apr 19, 2020 12:44 PM - T-hug: cant its against TOS
Apr 19, 2020 12:44 PM - T-hug: but watch LEON extended cut
Apr 19, 2020 12:44 PM - T-hug: 
Apr 19, 2020 12:44 PM - DinohScene: I second that^
Apr 19, 2020 12:59 PM - romain337: How the hell I tag one of my post from WIP to RELEASE ? Did you know this black magic ?
Apr 19, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You likely need a mod to do it
Apr 19, 2020 1:08 PM - romain337: ok thanks Tom
Apr 19, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I've done now
Apr 19, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By abusing my mag staff powers
Apr 19, 2020 1:09 PM - romain337: OO
Apr 19, 2020 1:09 PM - romain337: Ty 
Apr 19, 2020 1:09 PM - DinohScene: demote >:C
Apr 19, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SHHHH DINOH
Apr 19, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YOU DIDN'T SEE SHIT
Apr 19, 2020 1:10 PM - DinohScene: but yeh, you can report your own post, asking if we can modify it
Apr 19, 2020 1:10 PM - DinohScene: you know the cost of bribery tommy boi 
Apr 19, 2020 1:10 PM - DinohScene: under me desk you go! that's a good boy 
Apr 19, 2020 1:11 PM - romain337: got it so next time I will do
Apr 19, 2020 1:12 PM - DinohScene: asking in the shoutbox wasn't a bad idea tho!
Apr 19, 2020 1:12 PM - DinohScene: means the mag staff can make themselves useful for once
Apr 19, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, sometimes mods cum into the shitbox
Apr 19, 2020 1:12 PM - DinohScene: j/k Tom <З
Apr 19, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 19, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pxYuV-2BLBE?list=RDA52--FKUQgU
Apr 19, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Mods are like my bosses I only act like I'm supposed to behave around them 
Apr 19, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh behave!!!
Apr 19, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do I make you Randy? Lol
Apr 19, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: No fu 
Apr 19, 2020 1:53 PM - Flame: @Ken  I Too Like to Live Dangerously
Apr 19, 2020 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqKPe9w5bUs
Apr 19, 2020 2:03 PM - Flame: hahaha wtf
Apr 19, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: Sup.
Apr 19, 2020 7:00 PM - Flame: sup veho
Apr 19, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soup Veho
Apr 19, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zupe
Apr 19, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Another 12 hours and I get to get 3 days off yayy lol
Apr 19, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should try having little to no job, I just sit around all day, doing nothing ;O;
Apr 19, 2020 10:44 PM - Hambrew: boho salon, amiright
Apr 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom
Apr 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Hambrew: it's dead
Apr 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Hambrew: not only is it dead, it's on roblox
Apr 19, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom im not sure what's better risking getting sick and working a lot or staying home.... Seems both options suck just in different ways
Apr 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like there will be a giant class's action law suit against China eventually lol
Apr 19, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing will come of it but still lol
Apr 19, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/3572-hw-news-crysis-remastered-ray-tracing-on-amd-nvidia
Apr 19, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ray traced Crysis? Yes please lol
Apr 20, 2020 12:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSH-etzJu3c 
Apr 20, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/grIgmz-wGAk
Apr 20, 2020 1:19 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: Everything will blame on China for the virus...
Apr 20, 2020 3:27 AM - kenenthk: I blame you
Apr 20, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I blame kenenthk's mom she could have swallowed lol
Apr 20, 2020 3:36 AM - Captain_N: well there is good evidence that this strain ov corona was contracted in that lab. Besides the china government is still lying about their numbers


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 21, 2020)

Apr 20, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I bet the DNA was signed....
Apr 20, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Your DNA should've been blended
Apr 20, 2020 5:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hbmgrJe.jpg
Apr 20, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I make it go faster for more profits?
Apr 20, 2020 5:38 AM - Veho: If you go too fast you'll damage the cart. You have to find a balance.
Apr 20, 2020 5:38 AM - kenenthk: The new fantasy island is werid
Apr 20, 2020 5:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HRDSTjC.png
Apr 20, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/X-daHKAMlfk
Apr 20, 2020 8:56 AM - shaunj66: https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/16/apple_mac_pro_699_dollar_wheels/
Apr 20, 2020 8:57 AM - shaunj66: $700 for some little wheels lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:06 AM - Localhorst86: Apple being Apple again, I see
Apr 20, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: iWheels?
Apr 20, 2020 9:15 AM - Veho: They're just like those $2 a piece furniture wheels, but they are _shiny_!
Apr 20, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you see the wheels are hard to manufacture consisting of the tears of children sweat shop labor and the souls of nuns...
Apr 20, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: What's the technical term, casters?
Apr 20, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: Castors?
Apr 20, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: Psi, I can get that at any Chinese factory  
Apr 20, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Steve Jobs approved those wheels from beyond the grave
Apr 20, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Vehp
Apr 20, 2020 9:18 AM - Veho: Each iWheel will also channel the spirit of Steve Jobs when placed on a Ouija board.
Apr 20, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho even lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehp sounds like a new medication
Apr 20, 2020 9:19 AM - Veho: Ask your doctor if Vehp is right for you!
Apr 20, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *for an erection lasting over 4 hours see a physician
Apr 20, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: Side effects include itchy rectum and death.
Apr 20, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9SiaU4f
Apr 20, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: Omelet pockets.
Apr 20, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the hero we need, but the one we deserve https://imgur.com/gallery/DfYD1Gy
Apr 20, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably made them at that restaurant
Apr 20, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So hard to type on my phone with gloves on lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: They estimated the damage the same way game companies calculate losses to piracy.
Apr 20, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: "He ate a bag of pre-shredded cheese and drank two bottles of wine, causing $5000 plus tip in damages"
Apr 20, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aVMpk0e
Apr 20, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Two tired for that one lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:56 AM - Veho: Wham, bam, thank you, ma'am.
Apr 20, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She got retired lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are those the iwheels? Lol
Apr 20, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If that's the case 700 might not be so bad lol
Apr 20, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: "Retired"  
Apr 20, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zF4eWL7.png
Apr 20, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZYc9b7A
Apr 20, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: Mountain dandruff.
Apr 20, 2020 1:08 PM - kenenthk: Happy weed day
Apr 20, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g
Apr 20, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ip7sA_CZ4o
Apr 20, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: Piggy piggy piggy, can't you seee.
Apr 20, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: It's weed day in that bizarro US date notation.
Apr 20, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: In Europe, weed day is ERRYDAY
Apr 20, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, in some states weed day is ERRYDAY now, too ;O;
Apr 20, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Some states?
Apr 20, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: State of denial.
Apr 20, 2020 1:48 PM - Flame: New york state of denial.
Apr 20, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: State of emergency-
Apr 20, 2020 1:49 PM - BoratNorad: What's up guys
Apr 20, 2020 1:56 PM - Flame: sup BoratNorad
Apr 20, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnS-05XoXs4
Apr 20, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Apr 20, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: Gadda smoke 'em all.
Apr 20, 2020 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Psi are security guards essential
Apr 20, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2TO5atI4rU
Apr 20, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk yes
Apr 20, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually get some OT....
Apr 20, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the plague kicks into high gear I expect to be working crazy mind bending hours 
Apr 20, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have a ton of those smoke weed everyday mixes lol
Apr 20, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear the first dead body I trip over in the hallways at work I am quiting lol
Apr 20, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lEelz0iUJo < This one is my favorite lol
Apr 20, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dwmf-wx8VQ This is the song to get high too lol (well music not really a song at all)
Apr 20, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urjq186ZyUI
Apr 20, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ApPrxPs0JA
Apr 20, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: But why?
Apr 20, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3fG4b6J8rM
Apr 20, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfjB4Ng4YX4
Apr 20, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZsNyIVn8R4
Apr 20, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22b8Qbp6O68
Apr 20, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM9DU1AepYs
Apr 20, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmnLD_wpprE
Apr 20, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjL2tMGmMdA
Apr 20, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Weedflood.
Apr 20, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 20, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAGBa9MZu0o
Apr 20, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcRlECnOw1c
Apr 20, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJp7faTtJ_w
Apr 20, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Love these fucking remixes lol
Apr 20, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VW2LDPRSbE
Apr 20, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6jp2eGOTf8
Apr 20, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO73CGPOHac
Apr 20, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFmSobgMrnU
Apr 20, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G190omAqnNA
Apr 20, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcFr9TPQHuU
Apr 20, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: K I'm done lol
Apr 20, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pNdO95XfJ8I
Apr 20, 2020 2:25 PM - Chary: youtubebox
Apr 20, 2020 2:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom spamming chat box 
Apr 20, 2020 2:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's psi job 
Apr 20, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfzSc75uEbM
Apr 20, 2020 2:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, he is doing his job right now. Psi on duty 
Apr 20, 2020 2:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Better keep working hard or Tom will steal your job Psi 
Apr 20, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Tom's getting as bad as psi
Apr 20, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: Bad at what?  
Apr 20, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GDvfBdo.jpg
Apr 20, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ihwbK_lTk0M?list=RDpxYuV-2BLBE
Apr 20, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/saRgFL5.jpg
Apr 20, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H2vUpQZ
Apr 20, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uycB1jJ lol I am not in this picture
Apr 20, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8K0alUo Somehow I blame Bortz for this... lol
Apr 20, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zCX0mIL.jpg
Apr 20, 2020 4:14 PM - kenenthk: I mean if the dad was frowning with the family you would be
Apr 20, 2020 4:36 PM - T3GZdev: Does anyone here know the max speed the SD card slot on switch supports?
Apr 20, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ileVn7l.jpg
Apr 20, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rGRWQC2.mp4
Apr 20, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:36 PM - T3GZdev: Does anyone here know the max speed the SD card slot on switch supports? < I doubt anyone has done any strict testing, but AFAIK everyone says UHS-1 is the best the Switch can do which maxes out at like 100mb/s AFAIK
Apr 20, 2020 5:54 PM - T3GZdev: i see been looking int to see fastest card possible so far seem to be tjhis one, advertised at 160MB/s
Apr 20, 2020 5:54 PM - T3GZdev: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P7M6K35/?coliid=I3I5C524N3ZLGU&colid=ZNM1CEJXKOAH&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
Apr 20, 2020 5:55 PM - T3GZdev: its interesting if they allowed UHS-2, UHS-3, orven SD Express support.
Apr 20, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I understand, the Switch doesn't support UHS-2 or UHS-3 speeds, just UHS-1
Apr 20, 2020 5:57 PM - T3GZdev: i mean like if e newer one can that had those option it be interesting
Apr 20, 2020 6:12 PM - T3GZdev: is transcend really putting 3d nand in sd acrds? :o
Apr 20, 2020 6:12 PM - T3GZdev: cards*
Apr 20, 2020 6:12 PM - T3GZdev: https://us.transcend-info.com/Embedded/Products/No-1043
Apr 20, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably? Pretty sure Micron has been using 3D NAND since like 2016
Apr 20, 2020 6:27 PM - T3GZdev: seems there other cards are usig MCL
Apr 20, 2020 6:28 PM - T3GZdev: MLC*
Apr 20, 2020 7:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/guSljCQ.jpg
Apr 20, 2020 7:23 PM - Chary: any opinions on siliconpower sd cards?
Apr 20, 2020 7:28 PM - Veho: No.
Apr 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're just fine AFAIK
Apr 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of the cheaper brands, but they work
Apr 20, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Just don't use it for anything critical.
Apr 20, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I wouldn't use any MSD card for anything critical lol
Apr 20, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: Just saying  
Apr 20, 2020 7:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho probably likes baked chicken 
Apr 20, 2020 7:39 PM - Veho: Probably.
Apr 20, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mb3S5AK-wY
Apr 20, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Oh God: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JptqwQNg480
Apr 20, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Corona Zombies!
Apr 20, 2020 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like using shake n bake on my chicken 
Apr 20, 2020 7:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8krT-dli1-A 
Apr 20, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: Shake and bake is just flour and spices, right? Pretends to be breading but on baked meats?
Apr 20, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's basically just flour and salt lol
Apr 20, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And bread crumbs
Apr 20, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then a minuscule amount of like...onion powder and paprika
Apr 20, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xIf0rLa
Apr 20, 2020 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, it worked didn't it? For chicken, pork chops, and other baked meat. 
Apr 20, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: It worked, but how hard would it be to replicate it from scratch?
Apr 20, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UwbAJ5B.mp4
Apr 20, 2020 8:42 PM - Veho: BOOM HEADSHOT
Apr 20, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy and cheaper 
Apr 20, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And better 
Apr 20, 2020 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom must have bootleg version of Shake and Bake 
Apr 21, 2020 12:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QpnSzuBTh4
Apr 21, 2020 12:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 21, 2020 12:29 AM - codeHusky: yikes
Apr 21, 2020 1:20 AM - kenenthk: Tom can never stop talking about gamerzmum
Apr 21, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/04/20/186233/oil-plunges-below-zero-for-first-time-with-may-contract-ending
Apr 21, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pxYuV-2BLBE?list=RDpxYuV-2BLBE
Apr 21, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuqT_qAFW5s


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 22, 2020)

Apr 21, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7_Bg4SQvhXU?t=170 lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:10 AM - plasturion: cool, reminds me track of Kenji Kawai https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__dq0y5p4Yc
Apr 21, 2020 5:47 AM - Veho: They pay you to take the oil off their hands?
Apr 21, 2020 6:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, you should try some of Tom's Bootleg Shake n bake 
Apr 21, 2020 6:30 AM - Veho: The secret ingredient is cocaine.
Apr 21, 2020 6:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jsRvuvn
Apr 21, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8PyLAbrOK8
Apr 21, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SIeSVzZ
Apr 21, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yY2mCyI.jpg
Apr 21, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What I find interesting is gas prices are still in oil at 75 dollars a barrel mode...
Apr 21, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: Takes time for the changes to travel down the chain of supply/processing/distribution.
Apr 21, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: I'm concerned the end prices will start rising instead.
Apr 21, 2020 7:26 AM - Veho: Because of the limited supply.
Apr 21, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well right now there is a huge supply glut
Apr 21, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are running out of tanks to store it in both oil and processed gas
Apr 21, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: But that's crude oil.
Apr 21, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I read last week that in like 3 weeks they were going to run out of tanks to store anything in, and that was even with massive production cuts lol
Apr 21, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No even gas tanks are full Veho demand has dropped (they claim like 30% but I suspect it's closer to 50%)
Apr 21, 2020 7:29 AM - Veho: Can't type well on mobile phone.
Apr 21, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prices might go up eventually but with no jobs it wont matter there will be little demand at any rate.
Apr 21, 2020 7:29 AM - Veho: Demand has dropped to only those that absolutely need gas.
Apr 21, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I know the feeling
Apr 21, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: Transport, essential services, etc.
Apr 21, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah and even those are using less gas....
Apr 21, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: But they will pay whatever is asked.
Apr 21, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to burn 1 tank a week, no due to less traffic I only use 3/4ths of a tank doing the same distance
Apr 21, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's honestly astonishing to me that 25% of my gas was used just due to other traffic.
Apr 21, 2020 7:31 AM - x65943: All my travel times are cut in half
Apr 21, 2020 7:31 AM - x65943: Traffic is non-existent
Apr 21, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Apr 21, 2020 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: can't they just... stop pumping the shit up for a while?
Apr 21, 2020 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're making the supply/demand situation worse
Apr 21, 2020 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: they are pumping the shit up just so that they can sell it for less because no one wants it
Apr 21, 2020 7:44 AM - Veho: It takes a long time for a chain of that size to react to a change. Even if the oil wells shut down as soon as the quarantine was announced, there was still enough product in the (metaphorical) pipeline to cause problems.
Apr 21, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the problem is like Saudi Arabia they sell oil... only oil they have zero other products
Apr 21, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So stopping pumping is like not a big option for them
Apr 21, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So the price dropping means they want to pump and sell more
Apr 21, 2020 7:47 AM - Veho: Nobody can completely halt production because it would take ages to start back up once the quarantine is relaxed.
Apr 21, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to figure out how to sell sand...
Apr 21, 2020 7:49 AM - Veho: Claim it has healing properties  
Apr 21, 2020 7:50 AM - Veho: Sell it on Facebook.
Apr 21, 2020 7:50 AM - Veho: Start a pyramid scheme  
Apr 21, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sand that Jesus walked on"
Apr 21, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's perfect Veho the Christians will buy it by the ton....
Apr 21, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: Homeopathic Jesus sand.
Apr 21, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Order now and get these nails that are reproductions of the ones used to nail Jesus to the cross, clad in .999 pure silver!!!
Apr 21, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: It has been scientifically proven that silver ions kill the coronavirus!
Apr 21, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: ...in a Petri dish.
Apr 21, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a relative that got mixed up in that "coloidal silver" crap scam
Apr 21, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ingesting metals is usually a bad idea....
Apr 21, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: Did he turn blue?
Apr 21, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nccih.nih.gov/health/colloidal-silver
Apr 21, 2020 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly think he looked not quite the right color Veho
Apr 21, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: Colloidal silver can literally turn your skin blue. Remember that Papa Smurf looking guy.
Apr 21, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do lol
Apr 21, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2bwFNtG.jpg
Apr 21, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I think my relative died of similar causes
Apr 21, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet ingesting heavy metals has detrimental effects on all kinds of systems lol
Apr 21, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: To put it mildly.
Apr 21, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: So, rumor has it Kim Jong Un is dead?
Apr 21, 2020 9:40 AM - Veho: Or at least dying.
Apr 21, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had heard he was seriously ill
Apr 21, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like major surgical complications
Apr 21, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably Corona?
Apr 21, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A moment of silence for fearless leader  lol
Apr 21, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok but now who will run Korea?
Apr 21, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe we can send Florida Man?
Apr 21, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: He has a sister that can serve as the new figurehead.
Apr 21, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh lol
Apr 21, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Or they can just get a double to play him.
Apr 21, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She doesn't fart or poop and when she was born rain fell upwards to the sky
Apr 21, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: 
Apr 21, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/04/20/politics/kim-jong-un-north-korea/index.html
Apr 21, 2020 11:01 AM - plasturion: https://www.nknews.org/2020/04/life-continues-as-normal-in-pyongyang-as-kim-jong-un-health-rumors-swirl/
Apr 21, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: Swirly rumors.
Apr 21, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Korean-Hot-Spicy-Noodle-Bokkeum/dp/B01ESDZBK8/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
Apr 21, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: "Currently unavailable", aww nerts.
Apr 21, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: Guess I'll have to improvise.
Apr 21, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: I think I have a chunk of Gouda somewhere.
Apr 21, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's spicy Honey cheese noodles lol
Apr 21, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The wife she found this girl on youtube trying it, sounded interesting to me lol
Apr 21, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if I would like it, but worth a try.
Apr 21, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: SO just buy a pack of spicy ramen, and add some cheese and honey  
Apr 21, 2020 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: ewww
Apr 21, 2020 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've tried putting cheese in noodles, it does nothing, and i can't imagine honey would help
Apr 21, 2020 12:38 PM - Veho: Philistine.
Apr 21, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mac and Cheese? lol
Apr 21, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: That's macaroni.
Apr 21, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: Nood&cheese  
Apr 21, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If your noodle has cheese, you should take a shower 
Apr 21, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: Ugh.
Apr 21, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: RIchard Cheese.
Apr 21, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sduYd56lCJk&list=PLpKl52NFE5n9lY04NI1dA8MujXaJQgpWf&index=27
Apr 21, 2020 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Smegma.
Apr 21, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tubitv.com/movies/356373/stan_helsing?start=true
Apr 21, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Psi, posting warez in the shitbox
Apr 21, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uggh I am having a "sick of life" moment... I played like 4 hours of games last night and nothing in movies or TV looks interesting... lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't want to go shopping (plague) I can't really go anywhere lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello and welcome to Life as Tom
Apr 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I even worked out for the past 4 days straight...
Apr 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I've been playing the FF7 Remake, which is pretty ok lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it on the PC?
Apr 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try it if it is lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope PS4
Apr 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Coming to PC eventually, but probably like a year from now lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh I can wait lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's just part 1, so it's not the entire game lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo 2 is out soon or now lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol wtf not the whole game?
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no ruby weapon?
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah the test flight went out this week or last week or whatever, so should show up probably by end of this month
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet anyways lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first part only goes up to just before you leave Midgar
Apr 21, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you're stuck in Midgar the entire time
Apr 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Expect 100 people named Seperoth to join the forums soon...
Apr 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they added a fuckton of fluff and stuff, so it's not just like a 4 hour game like it would be with the OG lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sitting at around 38 hours right now, and I'm just getting to the end lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just need some cheats 
Apr 21, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not hard or anything, just looooong
Apr 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, they added a metric fuckton of stuff for real lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played it like 2-3 times on the PS1 I still have my copy lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they fluff boss battles by making every one take 50 years lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like...ok, definitely better than the OG game
Apr 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that that's hard, the OG game is pretty shit ;O;OO;O;
Apr 21, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful Tom the Zelda fanatics are already after you lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe they should try liking a better game ;O;
Apr 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I liked FF7 but I didn't like it enough to buy 8 and 9
Apr 21, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm one of the 5 people who like 8 lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 9 is good
Apr 21, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich is a shame everyone tells me 8 and 9 is actually better
Apr 21, 2020 2:25 PM - Flame: so psionic you got the day off
Apr 21, 2020 2:25 PM - Flame: ???
Apr 21, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 3 days off I go in Thursday at 11PM
Apr 21, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought today was Monday but a quick check of my calendar confirms that sucks lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need more sleep lol
Apr 21, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working nights makes me feel like a zombie
Apr 21, 2020 2:29 PM - Flame: Tom did you get the final bit for your gamecube?
Apr 21, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think FedEx might be European on your yard  lol
Apr 21, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The guy shipped me another one lol
Apr 21, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So hopefully that will show up at some point
Apr 21, 2020 3:29 PM - kenenthk: My doctor described this new medication like weed I was like let me have it now
Apr 21, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: What's it for?
Apr 21, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chronic Flatulence
Apr 21, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chronic Masturbation and Chronic Anal Leakage
Apr 21, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He's just a mess lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:04 PM - Veho: So basically chronic leakage from every orifice.
Apr 21, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I did it, I beat FF7R
Apr 21, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to never touch my PS4 again
Apr 21, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that the one you fixed?
Apr 21, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JK I still need to "finish" Everybody's Golf lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that was an xboner
Apr 21, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is my launch day PS4 lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Apr 21, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of launch day.... Dying for a 4800X lol
Apr 21, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the 5000s are supposed to be on a 5nm+ node
Apr 21, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I am, dying for an RTX 3070
Apr 21, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 21, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though these days I hardly use my gaming desktop anymore 
Apr 21, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered to go downstairs when whatever I want to play can be played on my laptop lol
Apr 21, 2020 6:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, how is that bootleg shake n bake of yours? 
Apr 21, 2020 6:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IGZ956G.jpg
Apr 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rmbtKW6.jpg
Apr 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: A weekend at Kimmy's.
Apr 21, 2020 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Drama going on at proboards fun times
Apr 21, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rKvcRaI.jpg
Apr 21, 2020 11:34 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0716R6NDT/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_vl4NEbCSG3BB2
Apr 21, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YSjxaGi
Apr 22, 2020 12:17 AM - Zipboy113: Anyone know how to do configs for hid to vpad?
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: correction, you beat part 1
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: you still have to finish the others 
Apr 22, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5d4WxGV
Apr 22, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EIkTmqS
Apr 22, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/P0aKqVH.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ALomXbq.png
Apr 22, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GwA1N4n.png
Apr 22, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/du7YwcT.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NbiBOTl
Apr 22, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/b1NraNx.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 23, 2020)

Apr 22, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9adMIQnQONQ
Apr 22, 2020 7:08 AM - Veho: https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_msdos_games
Apr 22, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkeE2O15RFs
Apr 22, 2020 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Apr 22, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kennenthk
Apr 22, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6YLNPHL
Apr 22, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RKm37sg
Apr 22, 2020 7:42 AM - Veho: Not sure about you, but I wouldn't want to eat a typical Walmart shopper  
Apr 22, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JNzrZ5o
Apr 22, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho too much fat?
Apr 22, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jeRCxDb
Apr 22, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TIxREeN
Apr 22, 2020 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gzxAtQy This one is either for or about Tom... not sure lol
Apr 22, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JkqcVK7
Apr 22, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LWBnLPlxVhg
Apr 22, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PCsKNFE
Apr 22, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: About Tom, definitely.
Apr 22, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: An entire generation has come to equate "wi fi" with "internet access" and it grates on my grumpy bone.
Apr 22, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: I always imagine a bar or coffee shop advertize "free internet", but with no wifi access, just an ethernet port at each table.
Apr 22, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: Or the other way around. "Free WiFi" but no internet access, just a local network.
Apr 22, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: But then I realize what a giant dork I am and I give it a rest.
Apr 22, 2020 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/04/22/meltdown-in-oil-continues-as-brent-plunges-more-than-15percent.html
Apr 22, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The middle east is getting hammered by this
Apr 22, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: I blame SA for this shit.
Apr 22, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: Didn't they start the price war?
Apr 22, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In other news pollution is way way way down lol
Apr 22, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BigWEOx.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think the price war was over the fact they knew demand was going to crash and wanted to grab as much volume as they could before the crash
Apr 22, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Yeah nature is fucked once this is over.
Apr 22, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Well yes, they took a bad situation and made it worse.
Apr 22, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worse was going to happen anyway I suspect
Apr 22, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still hasn't hit bottom yet
Apr 22, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When all the car loans default and no one is driving anywhere....
Apr 22, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Home loans too
Apr 22, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Business closures will be nasty too
Apr 22, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: Another housing market collapse?
Apr 22, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol for sure
Apr 22, 2020 9:50 AM - Veho: The whole world's economy is fucked.
Apr 22, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For multiple reasons too this will be the worse one ever
Apr 22, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the deaths will mean a glut of houses and the banks loans will default on others
Apr 22, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the banks owning houses will be useless with no jobs
Apr 22, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This might hurt the banks in a bad bad bad way
Apr 22, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there are good recipes for shoe leather.....
Apr 22, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: 
Apr 22, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: Now would be a good time to stimulate local production.
Apr 22, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh invest in oxygen tanks about to be millions of people on oxygen for life
Apr 22, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: On one hand you have everyone griping about how everything is made in China, on the other hand you have huge unemployment.
Apr 22, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You should see a good return.
Apr 22, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: China is going to get hit hard too
Apr 22, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one working means no one buying China stuff
Apr 22, 2020 9:56 AM - Veho: Eh, as Pratchett said, "for life, but not for long"  :/
Apr 22, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 9:56 AM - Veho: No one buying exotic China stuff but China produces a whole lot of essentials too.
Apr 22, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True but really people are going to learn very quickly how little is essential
Apr 22, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect the recovery to be nice though
Apr 22, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: Essentials such as rice.
Apr 22, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how it will happen but hey it should be good
Apr 22, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Made in the USA lll
Apr 22, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the US grows like 80% of rice?
Apr 22, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nope
Apr 22, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 12 lol
Apr 22, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: https://live.staticflickr.com/5171/5435788347_dfb82d3e58_b.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: So yeah.
Apr 22, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I was thinking of some other crop lol
Apr 22, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: Corn  
Apr 22, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably
Apr 22, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: I'm worried China might turn into North Korea if they get hit too hard.
Apr 22, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I Know we grow a lot of beans and corn and wheat and crap
Apr 22, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: China with an economic collapse might lead to a civil war
Apr 22, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see ol xong nuking his own people
Apr 22, 2020 10:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho likes corn 
Apr 22, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: A civil war is unlikely, a war with someone else is a possibility.
Apr 22, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: SAK everyone likes corn.
Apr 22, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QhKqxOE.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Veho hunger makes poeple do weird things
Apr 22, 2020 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Like uremum
Apr 22, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: They won't starve, their food production is sufficient.
Apr 22, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I’m glad we got that sorted.. https://imgur.com/gallery/EMfCuMQ
Apr 22, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: And the populace is obedient enough to just grin and bear it.
Apr 22, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: And thank the Dear Leader.
Apr 22, 2020 10:12 AM - kenenthk: I dont know how I feel full when I havent ate all night could it be depression?
Apr 22, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Let them eat bats lol
Apr 22, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: Could just be indigestion, ken.
Apr 22, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk me of the symptoms of corona is loss of appetite
Apr 22, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *sends thoughts and prayers to kenenthk
Apr 22, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: Iwas going to say, I don't want to imagine what diseases they will unearth when they run out of alternatives and really start chomping on the wildlife.
Apr 22, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Because the bats are just for recreation.
Apr 22, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombie apocolypse
Apr 22, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Pandas were doing so well but if the crisis hits...
Apr 22, 2020 10:16 AM - kenenthk: You are correct about being a symptom a symptom psi
Apr 22, 2020 10:16 AM - kenenthk: If you have psi diseases you grow a vag
Apr 22, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Panda Pot stickers?
Apr 22, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk when you die can I have your.... Damn you too poor to own anything 
Apr 22, 2020 10:18 AM - kenenthk: I got a stimulus check you fuck I can quit my job now
Apr 22, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hIB6bkc
Apr 22, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy earth day
Apr 22, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: For this year's Earth day, we're cutting pollution by 75%. Happy Earth day, Earth!
Apr 22, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol would be nice if this was a regular yhing
Apr 22, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: This will be compensated by getting back to 1980s levels of pollution next year.
Apr 22, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: https://www.nationalgeographic.com/history/2020/03/what-people-do-before-toilet-paper/
Apr 22, 2020 10:36 AM - kenenthk: Happy virus day
Apr 22, 2020 10:37 AM - kenenthk: My doctor came in with plexi glass on her face I was freaked out at first
Apr 22, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Why cant I open a mom and pop pizza place and call dominos to make the deliveries
Apr 22, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: "Standard procedure when we suspect explosive diarthea during proctoscopy."
Apr 22, 2020 10:53 AM - kenenthk: $30 for large organic pizza nevermind the grease
Apr 22, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely chronic lol
Apr 22, 2020 11:25 AM - kenenthk: That was a nice shit 8 feel better
Apr 22, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: Pizza prices in the US always shock me.
Apr 22, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: $30 will get you three large pizzas here.
Apr 22, 2020 11:53 AM - kenenthk: They fuck you with delivery fees so I give 0 tip
Apr 22, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: Don't be a dick, ken.
Apr 22, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you can get 3 large pizzas here for 30 dollars but You usually have to go pick them up
Apr 22, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pizza hut almost always has "1 Large 3 topping pizza for 9.99"
Apr 22, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once in a blue moon they will offer any large pizza for 9.99 even the weird ones like stuffed crust
Apr 22, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: We get free delivery here but since everything is so close it's not much of a cost.
Apr 22, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky so you can answer the door naked all the time...
Apr 22, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: The entire city of Zagreb is a few miles across.
Apr 22, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They frown on me going to the store naked...
Apr 22, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get "gourmet" pizzas so they cost a lot ;O;
Apr 22, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're delicious
Apr 22, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I eat the cost gladly
Apr 22, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends on my mood, sometimes I am like "No just cheap..." but when I am in the mood for a good pizza Poppa Johns usually is the best fast food one near me
Apr 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I want cheap pizza I usually just make it myself lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The local mom and pop pizza places are hit and miss...
Apr 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise it's Cottage Inn
Apr 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The superior pizza place
Apr 22, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I did discover making deep dish pizza in my cast iron pan.... it was amazing
Apr 22, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We used to have a cottage inn here 
Apr 22, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn rednecks didn't know what they had lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not a big fan of deep dish, just like me that classic round lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cast iron pan, olive oil and garlic powder in the bottom... fill it with your stuff and bake at like 400...
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: No blind baking / pre-baking?
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pre baking?
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't for mine 
Apr 22, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it turned out amazing lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crust was crisp on the outside and steaming on the inside the toppings/filling was hot and I am ashamed to admit I ate the whole thing... lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: I don't know the ins and outs of homemade deep dish.
Apr 22, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It took 2 days but I ate it lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah Veho it was my first and only time doing it, I need to do it again lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as you don't absolutely fuck it up with toppings you probably wouldn't need to prebake
Apr 22, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10 gallons of sauce, 20lbs of cheese etc etc lol
Apr 22, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about making a cast iron pizza but ehh
Apr 22, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think I was only like 2 inches deep nothing insane
Apr 22, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 inches with the crust
Apr 22, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a big huge cast iron pan, thing probably weighs like 20 pounds lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just have a small 10" pan IIRC
Apr 22, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find mine 
Apr 22, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 16 inches (it really is almost a round flat top lol)
Apr 22, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: has a butterfly opposite of the handle
Apr 22, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.consumerreports.org/products/cast-iron-frying-pans/pioneer-woman-preseasoned-skillet-397729/overview/
Apr 22, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one but I got the larger one lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:07 PM - kenenthk: Lol psi cooks like a woman
Apr 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do, I am completely self sufficient lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can also sew bake and do a lot of other things 
Apr 22, 2020 1:09 PM - kenenthk: I got The rock skillet I like it
Apr 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do want to get one just to try it out.
Apr 22, 2020 1:09 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJADU48/ref=cm_sw_r_apa_i_hieOEbFP3RBQY
Apr 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: Psioneer woman.
Apr 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cast iron is pretty non stick though if you know how to treat it.
Apr 22, 2020 1:10 PM - kenenthk: We got like $40 worth of gift cards at work one time so I bought it
Apr 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Teflon is non stick even if you have no idea how to treat it.
Apr 22, 2020 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Yes psi that's exactly how I wanna spend my day piling a skillet and baking it with nothing in it
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: Cast iron is fucking needy.
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: 
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Oiling*
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol treat it right and it will give you a lifetime of non stick though  lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: I prefer 'em cheap, easy and expendable  
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just remember no soap ever, just like kenenthk's junk  lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Cant say the same about your daughter 
Apr 22, 2020 1:13 PM - kenenthk: I really dont know why I'm watching a documentary
Apr 22, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/04zY2QcK_pU
Apr 22, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: You are educating yourself and expanding your brainmeats  
Apr 22, 2020 1:15 PM - kenenthk: It has no nudot though
Apr 22, 2020 1:15 PM - kenenthk: I turned it off and started watching family guy instead
Apr 22, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did not pre heat the pan lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: My pharmacist said my medication was 501 I was like five hundred? Then she says $5 I was like learn how to say decimals right you bitch 
Apr 22, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Chronic
Apr 22, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So which Chronic condition does this treat kenenthk? lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chronic Flatulence, Chronic Masterbation or Chronic Anal Leakage  lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: Chronic sobriety.
Apr 22, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:21 PM - kenenthk: Chronic psisyst suppose to make my vagina into a penis again
Apr 22, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Innie becomes an outie lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/91417324
Apr 22, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy it lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: I bought
Apr 22, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has two gpus a TV tuner card and a sound card lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Going to resell it for 300 on facebook marketplace so I can get bitched at I'm over charging
Apr 22, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of was thinking about throwing a bid on it
Apr 22, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crap.... Pick up only in AZ lol fuck that
Apr 22, 2020 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Be a man and drive there
Apr 22, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's only a 2 day drive lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I don't sleep lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: When do you
Apr 22, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LVGEWZX
Apr 22, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: I want a game like this.
Apr 22, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: Metal Slug 3D or something.
Apr 22, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zICjlO2m4k
Apr 22, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks fun lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/M3lkl5v.mp4
Apr 22, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That slice looks angry
Apr 22, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: They are eating its kin.
Apr 22, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.grubhub.com/food/long_john_silvers?utm_medium=cpc_rest-brand&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjw1v_0BRAkEiwALFkj5rpS4tmB78p-h8iUNq04CLW4GQ6DMYKWfFH7nVjZuH-SvUUhMwj8-xoCqEIQAvD_BwE
Apr 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho does that link work? Lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: Sorry about that  Grubhub food delivery is not available in your country
Apr 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: BRB, VPN to the rescue.
Apr 22, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: Long JOhn Silver.
Apr 22, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Long John Silvers is like fast food seafood lol
Apr 22, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have a deal right now 20 fish for 20 dollars
Apr 22, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
Apr 22, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's good 
Apr 22, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: What kind of fish, anchovy?
Apr 22, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Alaskan cod and pretty good to be honest
Apr 22, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: Whitebait.
Apr 22, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ljsilvers.com/seafood/
Apr 22, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pollock even lol
Apr 22, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still delicious
Apr 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: So it's 20 pieces/fillets/nuggets, not 20 whole fish? Lame.
Apr 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: 
Apr 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2q91AyT.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She likes fish ol
Apr 22, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: Smells like fish, tastes like chicken.
Apr 22, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol what did one lesbian frog say to the other lesbian frog?
Apr 22, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: Rbbbit?
Apr 22, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: *rubbit
Apr 22, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey we do taste like chicken 
Apr 22, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Crude-Oil/The-Worst-Is-Yet-To-Come-For-Oil-Prices.amp.html
Apr 22, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/
Apr 22, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: Everyone is releasing recipes to their signature dishes.
Apr 22, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: "Make it at home! Realize you can't make it at home even with the recipe! VIsit us once the pandemic is over!"
Apr 22, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/579EcQv.mp4
Apr 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/microsoft-flight-simulator-system-requirements/
Apr 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: "REcommended requirements: black monolith from the future."
Apr 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pass on the bedroom snake lol
Apr 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: THat's what she said  
Apr 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you seen the Flight Sim 2020 videos ???
Apr 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: "Ideal requirements: quantum black monolith capable of tapping into all possible futures at once."
Apr 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to call it a game looks awesome
Apr 22, 2020 2:43 PM - Flame: just play GTA san andreas... best flight simulator
Apr 22, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Florida is the Southside trashcan
Apr 22, 2020 2:43 PM - Flame: well duh ken
Apr 22, 2020 2:44 PM - Flame: you just woke up to that fact ken
Apr 22, 2020 2:54 PM - DinohScene: but Flame, planes aren't fast enough
Apr 22, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, the "recommended" specs aren't as bad as I would've thought personally lol
Apr 22, 2020 2:59 PM - Flame: say "GTA san andrea" and dinoh appears like magic
Apr 22, 2020 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ideal are what I would've said would've been recommended, with the videos I've seen
Apr 22, 2020 2:59 PM - DinohScene: : D
Apr 22, 2020 3:00 PM - DinohScene: fuck I hate emotes
Apr 22, 2020 3:00 PM - Flame: 
Apr 22, 2020 3:00 PM - Flame: I hate fuck emotes
Apr 22, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 22, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You shouldn't be hate fucking anything Flame
Apr 22, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3NyFSWp
Apr 22, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see why the virus is ravaging the middle east now
Apr 22, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had mistakingly thought there might be a genetic component
Apr 22, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see now it's social and education
Apr 22, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: Well it's mostly politics and economy.
Apr 22, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: Notice it's mostly migrant/immigrant workers getting shafted.
Apr 22, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will be the carriers
Apr 22, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: If they're allowed to go home.
Apr 22, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Humanity is doomed lol
Apr 22, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lQxk2KZ
Apr 22, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: CHadOx 1
Apr 22, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 22, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q8fwwkv
Apr 22, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: Blyöt.
Apr 22, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oXaM9fg
Apr 22, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: Lumpsucker.
Apr 22, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: I hate flame
Apr 22, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y4oRzuA
Apr 22, 2020 4:08 PM - Veho: Flammenschwert. It schwerts FLammen.
Apr 22, 2020 4:08 PM - Veho: Or something.
Apr 22, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hsaPRXU
Apr 22, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aslJfgl They have these in Michigan and I so hate them... lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wYmEzrR.png the original Chuck Norris meme lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/a0v8TIU.mp4
Apr 22, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: Nope nope nope nope NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE *NOPE*
Apr 22, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just swimming like 500 feet off the ground lol (would pee and poop in the pool due to fear lol)
Apr 22, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2pnr8Mv
Apr 22, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DIoywW5.mp4
Apr 22, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The new imgur beta is hmmm mixed... I need to use it more before I decide if I hate it or love it lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: THe new imgur is fucking gabage.
Apr 22, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: But they keep pushing it.
Apr 22, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh but this is the new new one lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6ujqTd1 If I was super rich I would have some pet otters
Apr 22, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a breeding colony and an entire habitat lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have to hire someone to train me how to feed them and not get eaten though lol
Apr 22, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/n4jUGv3 lol looks just like my dog in a costume
Apr 22, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: https://www.thesun.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/NINTCHDBPICT000536831635.jpg
Apr 22, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: Amber Luke.
Apr 22, 2020 5:41 PM - sukh92: is there any cheat for my hero 2 for the version update 1.0.2?
Apr 22, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8244653/Vets-baffled-Frankie-Jack-Russell-cross-born-hair-growing-EYEBALLS.html
Apr 22, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: https://www.giantmicrobes.com/us/products/coronavirus.html
Apr 22, 2020 9:35 PM - Chary: yo
Apr 22, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have a few of those microbes
Apr 22, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a sperm one for someone lol
Apr 22, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wYVp3ho
Apr 22, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gj4S9xu
Apr 22, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YeAlzNq
Apr 23, 2020 12:41 AM - Joe88: https://sdqk.me/MvONOxQ8-fkmijc65r/corsair-home-productivity-week-2#/enter
Apr 23, 2020 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Green man in chat 
Apr 23, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Joe88 
Apr 23, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I entered that keyboard looks nice!
Apr 23, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a K85 from Rosewill and I love it but that one seems like it would be better?
Apr 23, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZfMxt8XyyQ
Apr 23, 2020 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Piss yellow and puke green
Apr 23, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdGueKkjQlk
Apr 23, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/805F5BE8-84AC-11EA-9310-D7B13462ACA6
Apr 23, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1870.... Lol that is cheap
Apr 23, 2020 2:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: UH OH DISCORD BROKEN!


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 24, 2020)

Apr 23, 2020 4:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DN6H6Qv.jpg
Apr 23, 2020 4:46 AM - FaravusGaming: How the bloody hell do I post a question??
Apr 23, 2020 4:55 AM - FaravusGaming: Nevermind, I saw the thread button.
Apr 23, 2020 6:13 AM - kenenthk: You just did
Apr 23, 2020 6:40 AM - T-hug: Questception
Apr 23, 2020 6:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: MOP
Apr 23, 2020 7:40 AM - Veho: Que?
Apr 23, 2020 8:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: DOG
Apr 23, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: POO
Apr 23, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: We just had another fucking earthquake.
Apr 23, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho 
Apr 23, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone is all shook up?
Apr 23, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: Not a big one, 3.2 on the Richter scale, but it freaked everyone the fuck out.
Apr 23, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 23, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why earth quaked?
Apr 23, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: Still settling in from the last one I guess.
Apr 23, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: Same epicenter.
Apr 23, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I did not think your area did that sort of thing
Apr 23, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: It doesn't.
Apr 23, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: The last major earthquake was 140 years ago.
Apr 23, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is now designated living in California 2
Apr 23, 2020 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it's not Florida 2 lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:19 AM - Veho: 
Apr 23, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: Can I pick a different seismically active area?
Apr 23, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: Hawaii, maybe.
Apr 23, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah or Japan lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least with Japan you might get a giant monster lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: Nah, in Hawaii I would know the language and the beaches aren't radioactive.
Apr 23, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: 
Apr 23, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a volcano lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: Japan is nice to visit but I wiuldn't want to live there.
Apr 23, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only complaint I have heard about Hawaii is island fever
Apr 23, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: Is that like cabin fever but bigger?
Apr 23, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's an island so after a few weeks you have seen everything
Apr 23, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A few more weeks you have seen everything twice lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:34 AM - Veho: I had to look it up. I thought Hawaii had a larger population
Apr 23, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: 1.5 million?
Apr 23, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty densely populated
Apr 23, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: Well Oahu is.
Apr 23, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: Hawaii island is practically deserted  
Apr 23, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear the surfing is righteous though lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Japan attacked Hawaii lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yeF4Kd3.jpg
Apr 23, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: I understand sheltering in a carcass for a night, but building a vacation home inside one takes the cake.
Apr 23, 2020 10:17 AM - sailr: Happy Birthday ！！
Apr 23, 2020 10:17 AM - sailr: fo me
Apr 23, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: 
Apr 23, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol how many spankings?
Apr 23, 2020 10:56 AM - Skelletonike: I hate how google play automatically shows reviews in Portuguese
Apr 23, 2020 10:57 AM - Skelletonike: most of the reviews I see are from Brasilians leaving bad reviews and complaining that the game has no PT-BR
Apr 23, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just learn Portuguese how hard can it be? lol
Apr 23, 2020 10:57 AM - Skelletonike: I am portuguese?
Apr 23, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PT-BR?
Apr 23, 2020 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: I just loathe portuguese BR reviews
Apr 23, 2020 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: PT-PT is European Portuguese, aka old continent's Portuguese
Apr 23, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I really don't go by reviews or scores to be honest... I usually watch a video on youtube and kind of make up my own mind
Apr 23, 2020 10:59 AM - Skelletonike: I don't care about the reviews
Apr 23, 2020 10:59 AM - Skelletonike: It's the way people reply
Apr 23, 2020 10:59 AM - Skelletonike: If a game isn't in your native tongue, either learn the language, play as is, or wait.
Apr 23, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "This game is terrible, it doesn't have any nudity and almost no cursing!"
Apr 23, 2020 11:00 AM - Skelletonike: Complaining in every single game (literally all games without PT-BR have complaints)
Apr 23, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the feeling, so many Japanese games look awesome too me but since I do not speak Japanese... I have to wait lol
Apr 23, 2020 11:00 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah, I also wait for them.
Apr 23, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday soon though I feel like emulators will have some sort of built in google translate though....
Apr 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Skelletonike: I don't need to go and give a negative comment due to that tho.
Apr 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
Apr 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Skelletonike: I was playing around with my smexy new phone and with google translate
Apr 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Skelletonike: it can translate apps
Apr 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Skelletonike: which is cool
Apr 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it lol
Apr 23, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I point it at Chinese menu's and the translations make me laugh sometimes
Apr 23, 2020 11:02 AM - Skelletonike: ?
Apr 23, 2020 11:02 AM - Skelletonike: Ah
Apr 23, 2020 11:02 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah, it's pretty fun the words they use
Apr 23, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird kanji writing into "Happy Family Meat Happens" lol
Apr 23, 2020 11:03 AM - Skelletonike: My phone has the chinese MI AI
Apr 23, 2020 11:03 AM - Skelletonike: To wake up the Ai I have to say something in chinese which means something little flower
Apr 23, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zing Ha!
Apr 23, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zow Ha!
Apr 23, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I knew I was close...
Apr 23, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew a few phrases of most languages at least enough to probably get me killed lol
Apr 23, 2020 11:11 AM - Skelletonike: I'm actually surprised at how good chinese roms are
Apr 23, 2020 11:12 AM - Skelletonike: Well, Black Shark/Xiaomi at least.
Apr 23, 2020 11:12 AM - Skelletonike: It does have bloatware, but only with the APPs that are pretty much related to the device
Apr 23, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fupWquPNoTc
Apr 23, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a Spanish phone, made in China, with a Russian ROM lol
Apr 23, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't just have one country spying on me lol
Apr 23, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doogee S60 it's been really great
Apr 23, 2020 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Apr 23, 2020 12:05 PM - Ram22796: Hello i have some switch hacking questions
Apr 23, 2020 12:06 PM - Ram22796: How do i setup a ftp?
Apr 23, 2020 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Yell at it
Apr 23, 2020 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Install filezilla type in ip address and log in info on the server port is usually 21
Apr 23, 2020 12:15 PM - Ram22796: Where is the ip address on the switch?
Apr 23, 2020 12:15 PM - Ram22796: Last time
Apr 23, 2020 12:16 PM - kenenthk: Ask in the nintendo forum
Apr 23, 2020 12:17 PM - Ram22796: i went on ftp snap and instead of the IP address, it said that the wifi wasnt connected
Apr 23, 2020 12:17 PM - Ram22796: How do i even start a topic in the forum
Apr 23, 2020 12:19 PM - Ram22796: I found it . I googled it
Apr 23, 2020 12:24 PM - Skelletonike: My phone is 100% chinese, I'm okay with them spying on me. If it's a hot chinese chick doing it, even better. <3
Apr 23, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: http://community.coolermaster.com/topic/26244-leviathan/
Apr 23, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Click on the 3 tabs for a future refrence
Apr 23, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Why am I doing vehos job  and dont give me that former staff crap :angry,:
Apr 23, 2020 12:49 PM - kenenthk: 
Apr 23, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: I have no idea what you're doing, ken  
Apr 23, 2020 2:09 PM - bigfatToni: w e e d   e a t e r
Apr 23, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: WATCH OUT BOY, SHE'LL CHEW YOU UP, SHE'S A WEEEDEATER
Apr 23, 2020 3:43 PM - bigfatToni: XD
Apr 23, 2020 3:43 PM - bigfatToni: we're out of weedeater
Apr 23, 2020 3:44 PM - bigfatToni: *weedeaters
Apr 23, 2020 3:51 PM - Ram22796: Where can i get a good guide of switch homebrew? Already have homebrew.
Apr 23, 2020 3:51 PM - Ram22796: I meant all the stuff that i can do on it
Apr 23, 2020 3:59 PM - DinohScene: there's no real guide for that
Apr 23, 2020 3:59 PM - DinohScene: I'd say check the Switch forums and check Youtube
Apr 23, 2020 4:00 PM - DinohScene: there's a range of emulators and gamehacks available
Apr 23, 2020 4:00 PM - DinohScene: I think running Android was possible? Linux can be set up
Apr 23, 2020 4:00 PM - DinohScene: there's numerous system utilities that can backup and restore shit.
Apr 23, 2020 4:02 PM - Ram22796: Thanks with android u have to have another sd card
Apr 23, 2020 4:02 PM - Ram22796: I put lakka on it and it runs gamecube pretty well
Apr 23, 2020 4:03 PM - Ram22796: How do post topics in forums?
Apr 23, 2020 4:08 PM - DinohScene: go to the switch section and click on New Thread
Apr 23, 2020 4:08 PM - DinohScene: it should be in the top right corner
Apr 23, 2020 4:08 PM - DinohScene: it could be that you can't create new threads due to post restrictions
Apr 23, 2020 4:09 PM - DinohScene: we've set that up in order to deter spam, it's a minor inconvenience but the ability to open up threads will become available after making a few posts
Apr 23, 2020 4:09 PM - DinohScene: I suggest introducing yourself in the Introduction forum and mingle in conversation on the forums
Apr 23, 2020 4:12 PM - Ram22796: Ok thanks for the help
Apr 23, 2020 4:12 PM - DinohScene: any time mate!
Apr 23, 2020 4:19 PM - Ram22796: Do u know anything about lakka for the switch
Apr 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Shadowfied: Ah yes, Super Mario World, Donkey Kong Country, Super Mario Galaxy, Halo 2, and who could ever forget about Karryn's Prison. The hottest games right now.
Apr 23, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dNTzZYYqUXM?t=55
Apr 23, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYqEgFEkxek&list=RDA52--FKUQgU&index=4
Apr 23, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/04/23/1742236/valve-says-its-safe-to-play-csgo-and-tf2-after-source-code-leaked-online
Apr 23, 2020 6:32 PM - yasinkhizraw: hi
Apr 23, 2020 6:57 PM - aos10: now watching Promare
Apr 23, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56oaQqLr30w That is one awesome laptop....
Apr 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njSavgx4GFg
Apr 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DosBox on PS1 Classic would be kinda cool lol
Apr 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: You'd need a keyboard and mouse though.
Apr 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think to do a lot of the stuff on the PS1 classic you have to have a keyboard
Apr 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a USB hub thing is almost required lol
Apr 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with the latest hacks you can even use like external hard drives?
Apr 23, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't own one, but with hacks it does seem like a fun thing to mess with. I just have so many better things that's what prevents me from getting one lol
Apr 23, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-Classic-Console-Not-Machine-Specific/dp/B07LB9X8BH/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Ps1+classic&qid=1587672661&sr=8-3
Apr 23, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They actually went up in price a bit lol
Apr 23, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyL9QhOjhCE
Apr 23, 2020 8:28 PM - Ram22796: Is there a websites that have the commands for lakka for switch
Apr 23, 2020 8:36 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Ramadan Kareem!
Apr 23, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: I'm glad I nabbed one when I did.
Apr 23, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: I haven't had time to play with it yet, but some day, some day...
Apr 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2ZMuJPTZ-Ck?t=358 I never knew such a thing existed lol
Apr 23, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminds me of the old CD to tape adapters
Apr 23, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9eJ7VxWZZTg
Apr 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/shark-tank-daymond-john-florida-n95-inflated-price.amp
Apr 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never would have thought he was such a scumbag
Apr 23, 2020 10:57 PM - Ram22796: Im looking for help on stuff that i posted on the chat
Apr 23, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread. The shitbox isn't really meant for help, most of the time there's nobody here who's going to be able to help you
Apr 23, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The forums, on the other hand, are much better for that sort of thing
Apr 23, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So make a thread in the relevant section
Apr 23, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone who knows what they're talking about will most likely reply
Apr 23, 2020 11:15 PM - Ram22796: Ok thanks
Apr 24, 2020 1:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: CD to tape adapters? how's that work?
Apr 24, 2020 1:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah it's just an aux in but marketed for use with portable CD players
Apr 24, 2020 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: weirdly you can still buy ones that are marketed for CD use as if anyone cares about that, they can just plug it into their phone
Apr 24, 2020 2:56 AM - MarcusCarter: Iolo
Apr 24, 2020 2:56 AM - MarcusCarter: Shamino
Apr 24, 2020 2:56 AM - MarcusCarter: Dupre
Apr 24, 2020 2:56 AM - MarcusCarter: Good night everybody.
Apr 24, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye I think they mostly where used for cars that didn't have CD players in them but I did use mine for a home stereo for a short time
Apr 24, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Oil-Prices/The-Oil-Market-Crash-Is-Far-From-Over.amp.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 25, 2020)

Apr 24, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1191216
Apr 24, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoot up with Lysol? Lol
Apr 24, 2020 5:44 AM - Veho: Huffing all that acetone will finally pay off  ;o;
Apr 24, 2020 5:45 AM - Veho: My time has come  ;o;
Apr 24, 2020 6:45 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 24, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/333375309011?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=333375309011&targetid=883121439742&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1017588&poi=&campaignid=9418895015&mkgroupid=95235844546&rlsatarget=aud-762207186714la-883121439742&abcId=1141016&merchantid=101979905&gclid=CjwKCAjwnIr1BRAWEiwA6GpwNe6A2CAtvVAKzHIE4XEBDV3_GZ3KISGM4SF3Y45faZ4uHwO_Xk2ysBoC0wQQAvD_BwE
Apr 24, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: I kind of want them
Apr 24, 2020 9:09 AM - Veho: https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2014/07/24/there-is-a-lizard-sex-satellite-floating-in-space-and-russia-no-longer-has-it-under-control/
Apr 24, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: Say it with me now: out of control Russian lizard sex satellite.
Apr 24, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: "Russian lizard sex satellite" would be a good name for a band.
Apr 24, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rR4rsZu.jpg
Apr 24, 2020 9:17 AM - kenenthk: I drank have a four loko and already feel good that you mexicans
Apr 24, 2020 9:20 AM - kenenthk: Thank you* I can still auto correct myself while impared
Apr 24, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/4/23/21231623/6ghz-wifi-6e-explained-speed-availability-fcc-approval
Apr 24, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1sxrLsl
Apr 24, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol  Veho this music?
Apr 24, 2020 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Apr 24, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lol
Apr 24, 2020 9:42 AM - kenenthk: You're a good forum member
Apr 24, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to be lol
Apr 24, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: I lied usuck
Apr 24, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: That's some advanced Slav shit.
Apr 24, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: Next level
Apr 24, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: Would I be a good mod veho
Apr 24, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: Dunno, I only ever see you in the shoutbox.
Apr 24, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: I have no idea what you do on the forum.
Apr 24, 2020 10:50 AM - kenenthk: See me remember me as death approaches quickly
Apr 24, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5EYXs97
Apr 24, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5xWi8fX
Apr 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3U1sF1H
Apr 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Professor Rest lol
Apr 24, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gMokuKp
Apr 24, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: The Vicar of Loneliness  
Apr 24, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tAteRR7
Apr 24, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 24, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suppose I use extremely comfortable furniture to put villains to sleep? lol
Apr 24, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EWgBUNf Me driving to work lol
Apr 24, 2020 1:03 PM - Veho: Haste makes waste.
Apr 24, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 24, 2020 1:07 PM - Flame: psionic did you take your daily disinfectant?
Apr 24, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: REmember to gargle your DOmestos.
Apr 24, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8yaa7v3
Apr 24, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's right here man lol
Apr 24, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/V8gXo38
Apr 24, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: I don't ingest disinfectant, I use UV light to disinfect my insides.
Apr 24, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MuEeWLQ.png
Apr 24, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 24, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5XipPzy Or you could use electricity to kill the virus!
Apr 24, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RrKUxPx
Apr 24, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/um1B5UU.jpg
Apr 24, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Semen leakage
Apr 24, 2020 5:32 PM - Veho: Aren't we all, ultimately?
Apr 24, 2020 6:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JIImUfG.mp4
Apr 24, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GHtUjh3
Apr 24, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9pRZxLg
Apr 24, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B9UhzC1 lol I noticed that when I went to buy butter... I could not figure out what was different but I kept looking at the box.
Apr 24, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I was like "fuck it... I can't breath in this mask" and kept shopping
Apr 24, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qx8fwdC
Apr 24, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TSNbSHp BTW cannot recommend the dark elf trilogy enough... such awesome books.
Apr 24, 2020 6:40 PM - Veho: You were like "I can't believe it's not butter."
Apr 24, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bTzhZl6.jpg
Apr 24, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CwcaZp6.mp4
Apr 24, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho he isn't wrong...
Apr 24, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why, I think it's because women are better at multitasking... so they get distracted while men seem to be more focused.
Apr 24, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that there are not women who are probably faster than most men, but as a generalization
Apr 24, 2020 6:48 PM - Veho: I am unfocused as shit and take forever to buy anything.
Apr 24, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 24, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yKeYsDq
Apr 24, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dur6ZaI I had no idea he liked metal, I also did not think it was possible to like him more... He already was in one of the best movies ever lol
Apr 24, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Silence of the Lambs 
Apr 24, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KVbq8on
Apr 24, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h0uaeE5
Apr 24, 2020 7:06 PM - James_: Karryn's Prison is truly the best game. Zelda Ocarina of Time is nothing compared to this masterpiece.
Apr 24, 2020 7:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5fMYdoM
Apr 24, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why, I think it's because women are better at multitasking... so they get distracted while men seem to be more focused. < Nah, it's cuz women generally tend to focus more on getting the better deal for products by comparing and contrasting items, whereas men usually tend to go for just whatever they're familiar with lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I just buy the biggest thing so I don't have to buy it again right away lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: Well, TIL I'm a woman  
Apr 24, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes Veho, you're a woman
Apr 24, 2020 7:27 PM - Flame: i knew it!
Apr 24, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Omfw3cB
Apr 24, 2020 7:28 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Si6BEgf This one is on track to be horrific
Apr 24, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: It's true, it's just like the flu, a flu that nobody has ever had before and nobody is immune and everyone can catch it.
Apr 24, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DTQZk4Z
Apr 24, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: The flu has been around forever, a ton of people have already had it, we have herd immunity, and yet every year there's a "flu season" and a ton of people get it.
Apr 24, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Cpee368
Apr 24, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump should endorse it lol
Apr 24, 2020 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not the flu though, it just has similar symptoms because that's your immune system's alarm
Apr 24, 2020 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: scientifically/medically it's a different thing
Apr 24, 2020 7:47 PM - Veho: I know, but people are saying it's worse than the flu because of the spread and the number of deaths.
Apr 24, 2020 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's worse than the flu because of the spread, yeah
Apr 24, 2020 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if that can be kept under control, it's still less lethal so
Apr 24, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No this thing is way worse than the flu the flu on a bad year might hit 200K death Covid already there 4 months in
Apr 24, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: Because most of the population has already had that strain and is immune.
Apr 24, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: Estimates are that the flu infects 20% of the population per year, or something.
Apr 24, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: 10% according to some.
Apr 24, 2020 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's because of the spread rate, Psi
Apr 24, 2020 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the only thing that makes it worse
Apr 24, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: The spread rate is high because nobody is immune. EVeryone can catch it and spread it.
Apr 24, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: so I should get the flu every 5 years? I think I've only had it twice in my almost 30 years of life
Apr 24, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: or at least the 20 something I remember
Apr 24, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J9KAOUN.jpg
Apr 24, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: TRJ that's not how averages and probability works.
Apr 24, 2020 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: on average I should have had it more than twice
Apr 24, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Yes.
Apr 24, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: But on the other end of the spectrum you have people who catch it every year.
Apr 24, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: There's a whole bunch of different strains, and you gadda catch 'em all.
Apr 24, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'll pass 
Apr 24, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I rarely get sick
Apr 24, 2020 8:28 PM - T-hug: Cuz you rarely go out
Apr 24, 2020 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like my sex life
Apr 24, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thug yeah but even when I'm on vacation, and go out every day or I go to the beach in summer
Apr 24, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I just stay inside in winter because winter sucks
Apr 24, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: You stay inside during flu season.
Apr 24, 2020 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Tis the season to be covid
Apr 24, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: Or maybe there's another explanation... https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3491060/
Apr 24, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Apparently I shaved while intoxicated last night
Apr 24, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: Meth prevents the flu.
Apr 24, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: Shaved what, ken?
Apr 24, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Is that why SAK is always happy?
Apr 24, 2020 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Yo momma
Apr 24, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: It's why TRJ never had the flu.
Apr 24, 2020 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Is a craving for a sub during hangover normal
Apr 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: Sandwich? Yes.
Apr 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: Substitute teacher? If they're hot.
Apr 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: Submarine? Weird.
Apr 24, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he wants to be submissive
Apr 24, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: It doesn't though
Apr 24, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just makes you not feel it
Apr 24, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: not so weird, a submarine would protect you from corona
Apr 24, 2020 9:17 PM - kenenthk: That's how yo daughter likes daddy in law
Apr 24, 2020 9:18 PM - kenenthk: And papa John's websites down brb committing suicide
Apr 24, 2020 10:09 PM - _Lusty: Papa John sucks. Pizza Hut's where its at yo.
Apr 24, 2020 10:51 PM - plasturion: Is this a really real? Or it's just a dream?
Apr 24, 2020 10:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: you suck
Apr 24, 2020 11:22 PM - RichardTheKing: Eh, in terms of singleplayer content, this just doesn't compare to Brawl - the last game to have a fun story mode, and proper Classic and All-Star Modes.
Apr 24, 2020 11:23 PM - RichardTheKing: If you're not a multiplayer person, this game just isn't for you.
Apr 25, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was surreal they are using trucks to spray disinfectant on the sidewalks here lol
Apr 25, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/tsmc-2nm-process-development-cpus-5nm-processors
Apr 25, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-agesa-1-0-0-5-bios-firmware-rolls-out-with-improved-ddr4-dram-compatibility-system-reliability/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 26, 2020)

Apr 25, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcper.com/2020/04/gigabyte-aorus-fi27q-p-worlds-first-hbr-3-display/
Apr 25, 2020 6:41 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Apr 25, 2020 6:42 AM - kenenthk: $14 for a full tank
Apr 25, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Apr 25, 2020 6:49 AM - kenenthk: It's usually 15-20
Apr 25, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not too long ago mine was a little over 20 to fill not it's like 15
Apr 25, 2020 7:00 AM - Veho: Fuck.
Apr 25, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sheep
Apr 25, 2020 7:00 AM - Veho: Mine is still $80 to fill.
Apr 25, 2020 7:01 AM - Veho: No, wait, $70.
Apr 25, 2020 7:01 AM - Veho: I feel better already  ;o;
Apr 25, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 25, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Truck Veho?
Apr 25, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 more hours to go... I think I'm going to get a coffee this morning
Apr 25, 2020 7:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Vc0CuPE.jpg
Apr 25, 2020 7:29 AM - Veho: No, just expensive gas.
Apr 25, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he gargles mayonnaise
Apr 25, 2020 7:31 AM - Veho: $5.5 per gallon.
Apr 25, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus
Apr 25, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be like 1 dollar
Apr 25, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.69 a gallon here
Apr 25, 2020 7:33 AM - Veho: Let me check the latest prices.
Apr 25, 2020 7:33 AM - Veho: The price drop should have reached us by now.
Apr 25, 2020 7:34 AM - Veho: Right, $1.1 per liter.
Apr 25, 2020 7:34 AM - Veho: Times 3.8...
Apr 25, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek
Apr 25, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's some BS lol
Apr 25, 2020 7:35 AM - Veho: Oh good, it's only 4.2 per gallon.
Apr 25, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only
Apr 25, 2020 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.34 a gallon where Tom is
Apr 25, 2020 7:38 AM - Veho: But, again, my daily commute is like 6 miles total or something.
Apr 25, 2020 7:39 AM - Veho: So a full tank goes a long way.
Apr 25, 2020 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Vehos a dad he has a Prius
Apr 25, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky I drive like 1 hour each way at an average speed of like 45 miles an hour
Apr 25, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spend 10 hours a week in my car lol
Apr 25, 2020 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully I ha e my cat paid off within the next 2 years 2 grand left to go
Apr 25, 2020 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Kind of want a newer 2010 of something
Apr 25, 2020 7:42 AM - Veho: Expensive cat.
Apr 25, 2020 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Car fuck
Apr 25, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 25, 2020 7:43 AM - kenenthk: Cats are cheap af just give them a string or weed they'll be good
Apr 25, 2020 7:43 AM - kenenthk: Just like my ex
Apr 25, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Confucius say man who buy used cat pay for wet pussy
Apr 25, 2020 7:44 AM - kenenthk: But I'm married to your daughter
Apr 25, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol gotta pay that off
Apr 25, 2020 7:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm already in debt by 1bill so fuck you for birthing her 
Apr 25, 2020 7:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oud8ZsL.jpg
Apr 25, 2020 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xF8B1eQ
Apr 25, 2020 7:54 AM - Veho: Cornhole.
Apr 25, 2020 7:56 AM - kenenthk: I made an offer on a ps3 for 40 from a compton seller better open it up once it gets here and see if it came bundled with meth
Apr 25, 2020 7:57 AM - T-hug: Saturday, Saturday Saturday
Apr 25, 2020 7:57 AM - T-hug: .
Apr 25, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny looking for bonus product in his PS3
Apr 25, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6UcYx5K
Apr 25, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ooNsD0Q.jpg
Apr 25, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/biWrL1Y.png
Apr 25, 2020 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Former mods are a big help to the imgur community
Apr 25, 2020 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Ever loose track at something and arrive 10 minutes early before itnopens
Apr 25, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just one. https://imgur.com/gallery/GEQUYZi
Apr 25, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/04/24/bill-gates-were-not-even-halfway-through-coronavirus-pandemic.html
Apr 25, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: Good ole Bill.
Apr 25, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He knows a thing or two about viruses
Apr 25, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xSu5wII
Apr 25, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/reWTJ8m
Apr 25, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://oilprice.com/Latest-Energy-News/World-News/Energy-Transfer-Asks-For-Permission-To-Turn-Pipelines-To-Oil-Storage.html
Apr 25, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1191141
Apr 25, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcper.com/2020/04/gigabyte-aorus-fi27q-p-worlds-first-hbr-3-display/
Apr 25, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm stimulus check...
Apr 25, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tacobell.com/
Apr 25, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: One expensive hooker or 24 cheap hookers.
Apr 25, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 25, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is something to be said for buying in bulk.... Lol
Apr 25, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PVf7p57.jpg
Apr 25, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: It has its perkies.
Apr 25, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That bottle is going places!!!
Apr 25, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially if she drinks it all lol
Apr 25, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MF9gEUl.jpeg
Apr 25, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eeXY2S9.jpeg
Apr 25, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dkZJOaw
Apr 25, 2020 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: yuck. 350 nits peak brightness
Apr 25, 2020 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not even HDR
Apr 25, 2020 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: they shouldn't even be allowed to call it HDR
Apr 25, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: my TV has 700 and even that is not optimal
Apr 25, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: HDR content is designed for 1000
Apr 25, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: to squeeze it into 700, they have to clip the upper end
Apr 25, 2020 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you get the same dynamic range on dark scenes but bright scenes suffer
Apr 25, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/SZHWaRU.jpg
Apr 25, 2020 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and 350 is just normal monitor brightness...
Apr 25, 2020 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and their long tongues are great for... yknow
Apr 25, 2020 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: the dirties
Apr 25, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gyaO2Tr
Apr 25, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qr1qXlm
Apr 25, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CaNDeyYP98A
Apr 25, 2020 9:35 PM - Metox80: Hello... for download? Please.
Apr 25, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, unemployment finally finished processing lol
Apr 25, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $760 a week 
Apr 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should have like $1520 coming by the end of this week since my hours were cut the beginning of April 
Apr 25, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sooo...should I buy a new GPU now or wait for the Ampere announcement in May? 
Apr 26, 2020 12:38 AM - Sicklyboy: I mean me personally, I have no self control. Buy that shit now.
Apr 26, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, definitely gonna wait lol
Apr 26, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might buy a bigger SSD for my Razer Blade though lol
Apr 26, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 500GB just isn't enough ;O;
Apr 26, 2020 12:50 AM - Sicklyboy: 1TB Samsung NVMe SSD only cost me I think $119 at microcenter a few months ago. Worth it.
Apr 26, 2020 12:51 AM - Sicklyboy: Hell I was running on I think a 240GB in my old rig. It was absolutely serviceable but man would it get tight sometimes. Install a few big titles on Steam and suddenly I've got 13GB free.
Apr 26, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what my 13+TBs are for on my gaming desktop ;O;
Apr 26, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish the Razer Blade had a secondary storage option though 
Apr 26, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No SATA, just a single m.2 slot
Apr 26, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess I get, the thing is small as fuck for having an i7 7700hq and a GTX 1060 lol
Apr 26, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It would've been much worse with the stock 256gb it came with though lol
Apr 26, 2020 2:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: well these days you can get a rtx 2080 in some impressively small laptops so a gtx 1060 is nothing special lol
Apr 26, 2020 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: the huge clunkers you had to get if you wanted a high end gaming pc in the past are now reserved for SLI systems
Apr 26, 2020 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and who needs a SLI laptop unless you use it as a desktop with an external monitor
Apr 26, 2020 2:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is just not worth the money
Apr 26, 2020 2:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: as if a single rtx 2080 laptop isn't already overpriced
Apr 26, 2020 2:19 AM - Duo8: i have 120gb
Apr 26, 2020 2:32 AM - Duo8: great my hdd fucked itself


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 27, 2020)

Apr 26, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-General/Why-The-Oil-Industry-Can-No-Longer-Rely-On-China.amp.html
Apr 26, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make Europe Great Again!!! Lol
Apr 26, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shutupandtakemymoney.com/injecting-disinfectant-trump-lysol-clorox-meme/
Apr 26, 2020 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you can buy it now and sell it used when the next gen rolls around and get most of your money back
Apr 26, 2020 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 120gb is barely enough for windows and essential programs
Apr 26, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: "Make Europe Great Again is an initiative to move production from China..." OK "...to India." And there we go.
Apr 26, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: If you're just moving it from one foreign country to another, what's the point?
Apr 26, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lm4Oz0v
Apr 26, 2020 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qdG01gz
Apr 26, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/E40wSRzBU0I?t=64
Apr 26, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/ODROID-C4-An-inexpensive-and-powerful-Raspberry-Pi-alternative-that-even-supports-PSP-emulation.462897.0.html
Apr 26, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds pretty good
Apr 26, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it would fit inside a TG16 mini with like a small hard drive
Apr 26, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 bucks put all the TG16 stuff in one box lol
Apr 26, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amds-next-gen-cezanne-ryzen-5000-apus-detailed-rumored-to-feature-zen-3-cores-rdna2-navi-23-gpu/amp/
Apr 26, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop AMD Intel half dead already!!!! Lol
Apr 26, 2020 1:01 PM - Minox: Waiting for that before I build a new computer
Apr 26, 2020 1:01 PM - Minox: Not for the APUs, but for Zen 3
Apr 26, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shouldn't be long now, another 6 or 7 months I think is what rumors were saying
Apr 26, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt I'll bother upgrading, unless their mid-tier 4600 or whatever they call it is some huge massive ginormous improvement over the 3600
Apr 26, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I don't think will happen, at least not the amount I would personally need to upgrade lol
Apr 26, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SSsArUR
Apr 26, 2020 3:49 PM - T-hug: Hatoful Girlfriend
Apr 26, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I recognize those tits
Apr 26, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's Jessica Nigri 
Apr 26, 2020 4:22 PM - Duo8: i still have a haswell i5 and it's so bad
Apr 26, 2020 4:23 PM - Duo8: pretty much any big games released from 2016 has framedrops
Apr 26, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm Haswell
Apr 26, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work PC still has an Ivy Bridge CPU in it lol
Apr 26, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still running that as a hackintosh, surprisingly 
Apr 26, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was expecting something to go wrong honestly
Apr 26, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's been like over half a year and it's still fine
Apr 26, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still stuck on Sierra though 
Apr 26, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9bzxLVv.jpg
Apr 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: https://www.timesofisrael.com/scientists-in-italy-find-coronavirus-on-air-pollution-particles/
Apr 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: HA HA HA WE'RE SCREWED
Apr 26, 2020 7:43 PM - Meti: hello
Apr 26, 2020 7:44 PM - Meti: can anyone help me with wii moding
Apr 26, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: If you need help the best way is to start a new thread in the Wii hacking and homebrew section.
Apr 26, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, hung that tree lounger thing up for my wife, it's surprisingly nice lol
Apr 26, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://mytreepod.com/products/treepod-lounger < This thing
Apr 26, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby loves it, she likes that it spins around in the wind lol
Apr 26, 2020 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Duo8 that might be more a ram thing assuming its a quad core i5, most games aren't very cpu bound
Apr 26, 2020 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you dont have enough ram or vram that could prevent your gpu from being fully utilized and in the case of ram, things would get pretty chuggy when it starts using the pagefile
Apr 26, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, Haswell is old but a 4th gen i5 should still be fine enough for most modern games still
Apr 26, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Perhaps unless it's one of those super budget i5s lol
Apr 26, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But even then, should still be fine enough
Apr 26, 2020 9:03 PM - Ram22796: Question about switch homebrew. Would i be able to use hgb shop and edizon on one sd card?
Apr 26, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/switch-noob-paradise-ask-questions-here.488277/ < Make a post here with your question, you'll probably get a response from someone who knows what they're talking about
Apr 26, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt I'll bother upgrading, unless their mid-tier 4600 or whatever they call it is some huge massive ginormous improvement over the 3600
Apr 26, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are saying it has a massive 50% floating point performance increase
Apr 26, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect that will help a shit ton with emulation performance?
Apr 26, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the usual ipc gains and a slight bump in clock speed
Apr 26, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might finally get full speed GC emulation in factor 5 games lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it'll be that massive, personally lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of hope it is lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If there's like...a 40% increase in performance in every category, I'll consider it
Apr 26, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm not expecting that, I'm expecting like...20-30% increase at best TBH
Apr 26, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it's mostly about emulation, the 2700X I have now seems fantastic for everything else
Apr 26, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they were doing a die shrink, maybe a huge 50% increase sure. But it's still 7nm, so ehh
Apr 26, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I ever win the lotto Tom I'll get us all threadrippers  lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I was hoping for 5nm 
Apr 26, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta buy us the Threadripper 3990X, it can play Crysis you know ;O;
Apr 26, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 7nm+
Apr 26, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Without a GPU ;O;
Apr 26, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's insane
Apr 26, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly a good time in PCs right now
Apr 26, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's not quite 7nm+ (even though that's what a lot of people think)
Apr 26, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lat time things where this awesome was when they where breaking the 1ghz barrier
Apr 26, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll still be an improved 7nm though, just not the actual 7nm+ process lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They already working on 2nm Intel has lost the whole nm thing
Apr 26, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TSMC is kicking ass
Apr 26, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Intel isn't expected to have 7nm until like 2022 lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus by that time the 2nm stuff should be almost ready
Apr 26, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5nm parts are almost ready now lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Zen 4 isn't expected until end of 2022, which will be 5nm lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way super exciting times
Apr 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5nm is ready for ARM though
Apr 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's ARM, so who cares?
Apr 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 26, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my phone though!!!
Apr 26, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel should never have ditched tick tock
Apr 26, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what 2nm phones battery life will be like
Apr 26, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Couldn't help it really, they just couldn't get the die shrink from 14nm working lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uses like half a watt runs at 3ghz lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14m++++++++
Apr 26, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 26, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean shit, they've been stuck with 14nm since like Broadwell I think?
Apr 26, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 2015 or something?
Apr 26, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so
Apr 26, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They stopped investment in die shrinks for reason
Apr 26, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess they didn't think Taiwan could catch up
Apr 26, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really, they expected to have 10nm in 2016
Apr 26, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just can't get seem to get their fab process working properly
Apr 26, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, could you imagine what Intel would be like if they managed to actually successfully do 10nm in 2016? lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be like AMD, but slightly better lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm 7nm probably easier to hit being 50% vs 10nm odd size?
Apr 26, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would love to be able to understand the reason and the physics behind it lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC I think Intel's 10nm is supposed to somehow be more dense than TSMC's 7nm or something
Apr 26, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect that's their issue, really
Apr 26, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to make a super fucking dense fab at 10nm just doesn't work out well lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know that used to be true not so sure these days
Apr 26, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they had like...one Cannonlake CPU at 10nm
Apr 26, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was legit worse than a 14nm Kaby Lake CPU 
Apr 26, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember a long time ago they used to measure transistor gate length on Intel side and TSMC measured the space between components
Apr 26, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I suspect these days the two are probably one and the same?
Apr 26, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at being super lazy lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have me watching a door that is locked no one goes in or out.... For 12 hours lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I'm off for the next 3 days
Apr 26, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is Detroit as bad as they say it is?
Apr 26, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the number of cases is bad there
Apr 26, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Detroit area still accounts for the vast majority of cases
Apr 26, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit just can't catch a break
Apr 26, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like some 31k cases in the Detroit area out of the 38k total in the state
Apr 26, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WiFi 7???? https://www.gizchina.com/2020/04/26/wifi-7-coming-it-can-reach-a-speed-of-30gbps/amp/
Apr 26, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's bad Tom
Apr 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed
Apr 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The R0 rate of infection for Corona is like 4.8 so soon you will be really bad 
Apr 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My county only has 406 reported cases, with 9 deaths
Apr 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit....
Apr 26, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my parent's county is 109 reported, 9 deaths
Apr 26, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last week we had like 80 poeple in this hospital I'm sure it's double that now
Apr 26, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I suspect my county it'll increase a whole bunch with those retarded protesters in Lansing
Apr 26, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Homeland security has been here a few times
Apr 26, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the protesters should be shot on sight
Apr 26, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too dumb to be allowed to kill everyone
Apr 26, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I read some pretty horrible news the other day....
Apr 26, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No Corona virus has ever had a successful vaccine and when they tried the vaccine actually killed the animals lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We are half life
Apr 26, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Witness me!!! Lol order me some chrome spray paint now lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fearless leader maybe dead the plague is upon us all hope is lost lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The US president says to inject clorox.... The Onion can't keep up with the regular news lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well hopefully his dumbass tweet about the briefings "not being worth it" means we'll stop having to see his retarded ass spout his retarded drivel
Apr 26, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And we'll get some actual scientists who know what they're talking about making some announcements lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But without his guidance how would I know to eat lightbulbs?
Apr 26, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Psi, you don't eat it!
Apr 26, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You shove it up your ass and clench!
Apr 26, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least we have RE4 remake to look forward too lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1 man 1 jar style
Apr 26, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 26, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pain Olympics lol
Apr 26, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only imagine the ER staff looking at that guy going 'well someone had to eat the green berries..."
Apr 26, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kvA7-eigS7g
Apr 26, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 27, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3hYSnyVLmGE
Apr 27, 2020 2:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: the other coronaviruses weren't very widespread either, so they probably didn't invest much time or money in a vaccine
Apr 27, 2020 2:25 AM - CORE: Excuse me may I have a kiss it has been really lonely the past few weeks.


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 28, 2020)

Apr 27, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fLxoVOAEvvU
Apr 27, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs not hugs!!!! Social distancing!!!! Lol
Apr 27, 2020 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phttps://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/us-could-be-weeks-from-meat-shortages-with-shutdowns-spreading/ar-BB139I9V
Apr 27, 2020 5:13 AM - RichardTheKing: I'd much rather play this fantastic Legend of Zelda game than that survival open-world poser, Breath of the Wild. Unlike that game, this one has actual substance and enjoyment in it.
Apr 27, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/food-supply-chain-breaking-tyson-213539680.html
Apr 27, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to cannibal up..... Lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sickchirpse.com/cannibal-cookbook-5-recipes-main-ingredient-human/
Apr 27, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 27, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.overclock3d.net/news/software/nvidia_s_rtx_voice_doesn_t_require_rtx_hardware_gtx_users_have_bypassed_the_restriction/1
Apr 27, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/lg-88-class-oled-z9-series-8k-smart-with-hdr/6378085.p?skuId=6378085
Apr 27, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need this TV lol
Apr 27, 2020 9:47 AM - SabithaSuki: Hey If I change the name of my villager on animal crossing, can I still play online?
Apr 27, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WqJxQfX.jpg
Apr 27, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that Old Donald's? Lol
Apr 27, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FkdQjqn
Apr 27, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love when they do this....
Apr 27, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/os2FBP2
Apr 27, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/04/27/oil-news-crude-wti-brent-prices-today.html
Apr 27, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: How does amazon take back beds in boxes
Apr 27, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xa1bWhq.mp4
Apr 27, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that looks delicious
Apr 27, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk probably strapped to your mom's back  lol
Apr 27, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hcernzi
Apr 27, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eNv30Ne
Apr 27, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hZfe4Tf
Apr 27, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Z7Wx4nx
Apr 27, 2020 3:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JjPwA2l.jpg
Apr 27, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2gPsglw
Apr 27, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RuT2yGX
Apr 27, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QCUdDYs
Apr 27, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I5Z0H6U
Apr 27, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mc0qEov
Apr 27, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mnfY8ke
Apr 27, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/A6Mexle.mp4
Apr 27, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r4a12xY
Apr 27, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she is a keeper
Apr 27, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ecpOLCf I think this one might be stuffing her bra...
Apr 27, 2020 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey psi, you seen this? 
Apr 27, 2020 4:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwozJMggTIQ
Apr 27, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it looks interesting but I use my phone with this controller... https://www.8bitdo.com/sn30-pro-g-classic-or-sn30-pro-sn/
Apr 27, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can play all the games that thing plays on a 1080P IPS screen also PS1 and N64 and PSP  lol
Apr 27, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also with nearly 200GB's of storage 
Apr 27, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played mostly NES games last night ... Although I did play like 15 minutes of Policenauts
Apr 27, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 weird game?
Apr 27, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have a hacked 3DS loaded with all kinds of crap
Apr 27, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of was disappointed with the VirtualBoy emulator
Apr 27, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it would be an awesome way to at that system but probably hard to program?
Apr 27, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Way to play that system even lol
Apr 27, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not sure if there's actually any 3D homebrew, thinking about it 
Apr 27, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As in, homebrew that uses the 3D effect lol
Apr 27, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only ever used emulators and pirated shit and virtual console stuff on my 3DS lol
Apr 27, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure there are like...homebrew demos for it, but not sure about any actual applications that use it lol
Apr 27, 2020 4:55 PM - Flame: have you used TWiLight Menu++ and GBARunner2??
Apr 27, 2020 4:55 PM - Flame: tom?
Apr 27, 2020 4:55 PM - Flame: pure magic
Apr 27, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I just used injects like a sane person ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 5:13 PM - Chary: is that the ds games on 3ds thing?
Apr 27, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Apr 27, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It works pretty well for most games
Apr 27, 2020 5:15 PM - Flame: well you cant do DS injects and GBA runner is the best way to play GBA games. you lose. i win.
Apr 27, 2020 5:15 PM - Flame: ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best how? Lol
Apr 27, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBA injects use Nintendo emulation
Apr 27, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is, for the most part, as good as it  gets
Apr 27, 2020 5:20 PM - Flame: have you played pokemon injects. you cant progress after elite four.... not a problem with GBArunner
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? That was patched ages ago
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dummy
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure that's just emerald, too
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Flame: nope
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Flame: nope
Apr 27, 2020 5:22 PM - Flame: lol
Apr 27, 2020 5:23 PM - Flame: i got my sd2sp2 by the way
Apr 27, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-emerald-real-512kb-flash-memory-patch.468216/ <
Apr 27, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2notbedumb
Apr 27, 2020 5:41 PM - Chary: lol
Apr 27, 2020 5:41 PM - Chary: i just use drastic
Apr 27, 2020 5:41 PM - Chary: but its difficult when holding a big controller to a smol phone
Apr 27, 2020 5:41 PM - Chary: i need to get one of those dumb clip thingys
Apr 27, 2020 5:42 PM - Chary: but my ego as a REAL GAMER wont let me
Apr 27, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use a shitty R4i clone like a REAL MAN
Apr 27, 2020 5:45 PM - Chary: yeah but dat resolution
Apr 27, 2020 5:47 PM - Chary: ughh i cant even connect a BT controller to my phone
Apr 27, 2020 5:47 PM - Chary: i forgot
Apr 27, 2020 5:47 PM - Chary: my xbone controller is launch so no BT
Apr 27, 2020 5:47 PM - Chary: and my phone doesnt support DS4
Apr 27, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still don't get that lol
Apr 27, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Works just fine for my phone
Apr 27, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On Android 8 
Apr 27, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I definitely used it on like Android 6
Apr 27, 2020 5:49 PM - Chary: unfaaaair
Apr 27, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get a better phone pleb
Apr 27, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 5:52 PM - Chary: ):
Apr 27, 2020 5:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Android 18 phone 
Apr 27, 2020 5:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kinda wish there was a new Nvidia shield portable 2. The 2015 version with the tegra 4 should have been updated to tegra X1 
Apr 27, 2020 5:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Even the tablet which was only k1 didn't get updated to x1 
Apr 27, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is, it's called the Nintendo Switch
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Chary: there's always the smach z lolol
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not a android system, it's a nintendo system. 
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lolol
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When do I get to review that Chary? ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Android is shit for games
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Chary: when it releases in 3057
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Chary: ill inform your next of kin
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got that Zen 3 coming out soon, so they'll probably change the fucking SoC again ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My nvidia shield tv plays emulators pretty well 
Apr 27, 2020 5:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Power of the tegra X1
Apr 27, 2020 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But yeah, playing google store games, can't run metal gear rising revengeance at 60FPS
Apr 27, 2020 5:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wonder if you can install mods for those pc port games to shield tv 
Apr 27, 2020 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Managed to get genesis plus gx emulator running in retroarch. Saw it had a new sound emulation feature called Nuked 
Apr 27, 2020 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Compared to the other one it's been using "mame" can't tell the difference. But it seems to require more processing power cause it slows down when playing on wii u.
Apr 27, 2020 6:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is ps3 hardware better than wii u? Cause if I had one hacked, i probably test it on there to compare. 
Apr 27, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have both hacked...
Apr 27, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really better comparing the two is difficult
Apr 27, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Overall I would say Wii U is the more powerful of the two but the PS3 has some specific scenarios where you could say it was faster
Apr 27, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sound emulation might actually be one of those cases with the SPUs
Apr 27, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm SPE?
Apr 27, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forget what the PS3s little sort of cores are called
Apr 27, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they excel at that type of work load
Apr 27, 2020 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cell processing? 
Apr 27, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that the overall package
Apr 27, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SPEs 
Apr 27, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Synergistic Processor Element I think
Apr 27, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol thank you Tom
Apr 27, 2020 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My memory is failing me with my lack of aleep
Apr 27, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3s CPU in spite of all the hype was kinda shit
Apr 27, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the 360s was way better
Apr 27, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From a pure CPU perspective
Apr 27, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nooo, at full utilization the Cell CPU was a fucking beast at the time
Apr 27, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just that absolutely nothing on the PS3 fully utilized the Cell CPU lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a reason they used all those PS3s to make that super computer thing lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That took years though
Apr 27, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And few games actually pulled it off lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK nothing still did tbh
Apr 27, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terrible for games great for vector maths
Apr 27, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 threads 6 coul be used and only 2 where shared for the main core the others share SPEs
Apr 27, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 360 had 3 cores with 6 threads but they where full cores
Apr 27, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems a little better to me? Ironically the Wii the Wii U the 360 and the PS3 all used IBM PPC tech lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if anyone did a old Macintosh emulator for them
Apr 27, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 360 could only use like 4 of those threads IIRC
Apr 27, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At launch it was worse off, I think only 3 were usable for games lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the hypervisor
Apr 27, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also uses some of the RAM on both
Apr 27, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That whole gen kinda sucked for being HD most games didn't even run 720P lol
Apr 27, 2020 6:54 PM - Duo8: had to find this lol https://www.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/9oh396/why_does_ps2_emulation_have_so_few_devs/e7v6d4q/
Apr 27, 2020 6:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't know what the ps3 potential was.
Apr 27, 2020 6:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Most games look or seem the same as the xbox 360
Apr 27, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was more powerful than the 360 but if a dev studio wasn't like super top notch insane genius programmers you wouldn't see it
Apr 27, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Part of the issue was for like 90% of that gen 360 was the lead platform (meaning it was ahead in sales so development targeted the 360)
Apr 27, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Another issue was RAM the 360 you could use the RAM however you wanted on the PS3 it was divided in half for graphics and system so less flexible
Apr 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 360 had sales lead until basically it hit EoL and the Xboner released lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still, i least expect the sony exclusive games published or funded by sony to least show off the Cell processor power Lol 
Apr 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only then did the Ps3 start eking past
Apr 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Song lost billions that gen lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah they lost like $3 billion the first few years after launch lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean sheesh man metal gear solid 4 needs a port. That game had horrible performance 
Apr 27, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some PS3 games did look great but not a 1200 dollar system great.... Many things where fumbled during development of that albatross lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uncharted 3 and Last of Us I think were like the "pinnacle" of the system
Apr 27, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Agreed and I think Grab Turismo looked good too
Apr 27, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grand lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Isn't grand turismo the game on ps2 that had 1080P resolution?
Apr 27, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say GTA V too but it looked great on the 360 too lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080i on the PS2
Apr 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grand Turismo 4 I have it here 
Apr 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1-5 actually I own them lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, GTA V was ok lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kick anyone's ass on 3....
Apr 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I mostly played on PC so meh lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol same here Tom
Apr 27, 2020 7:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Imagine a ps2 which was less powerful than xbox or gamecube doing hd resolution 
Apr 27, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still play it from time to time but the 70GB real life mod lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The original Xbox had 1080i games as well
Apr 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But the xbox was way beefy compared to ps2
Apr 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Xbox had more 1080i games lol and more 720P games lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Gamecube was the only console of that gen that was stuck with potato 480p on all games lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still use my OG hacked Xbox from time to time lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It even has PS1 emulation now that's pretty good
Apr 27, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides the Dreamcast I guess
Apr 27, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But does that count? Lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no Tom it's a failure of a console and no one should count it lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (owns 3 of them)
Apr 27, 2020 7:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But dreamcast had soul calibur 
Apr 27, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd that it's my favorite Sega console 
Apr 27, 2020 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Probably some better looking games than ps2
Apr 27, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At launch the DCs games did have some edge over PS2 games
Apr 27, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the PS2 had DVD lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sega sucks for making consoles that only focused on porting arcade games to it. That's like the only reason why genesis, saturn and dreamcast existed.
Apr 27, 2020 7:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Playing altered beast in 2020 
Apr 27, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, being a $300 DVD player basically made the PS2 king at launch lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol loved me some after burner in the arcades
Apr 27, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got so good at it I could beat it on one credit lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird arcade memory of playing it turning around only to realize I had like 10-20 people watching me play lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sega should have focused more on making games that worked specifically on genesis and their home console specs instead of making a system that was only for porting their arcade titles 
Apr 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At the time that's what everyone dreamed of
Apr 27, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not being watched at the arcade like some kind of animal in a zoo... Lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, except neo geo tried it and failed
Apr 27, 2020 7:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: $600 console with $200 carts to play a arcade perfect game? 
Apr 27, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No they succeeded
Apr 27, 2020 7:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not my dream, i ain't rich
Apr 27, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Neo Geo failed cuz it was $650
Apr 27, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only expensive system that was successful
Apr 27, 2020 7:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nah, I'll take the compromised port on snes or genesis 
Apr 27, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I had a friend who had a NeoGeo and like 5 games lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much mega power.....
Apr 27, 2020 7:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause that's all he could afford after buying the damn console 
Apr 27, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No he also had a SNES TG16 and other stuff lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He also had the CD for TG16....
Apr 27, 2020 7:21 PM - spkjai: HELLO
Apr 27, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only had the base system and the RGB out thing
Apr 27, 2020 7:21 PM - spkjai: i just copy all words and paste and G:\atmosphere\contents\01006F8002326000\cheats And name it "20CA968C082118C2.txt"  Then i turn on my switch and open animal crossing. Using EdiZon Overlay through Tesla, but still can not see any file. Can anyone tell me what wrong i did? thank you very much :-(
Apr 27, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Apr 27, 2020 7:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ain't paying all of that money for a neo geo with only fighting and shooting games. 
Apr 27, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SNES though was my jam
Apr 27, 2020 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Most SNK game on snes wasn't as good as the genesis one.
Apr 27, 2020 7:23 PM - spkjai: i am using cheatslips.com/acnh and trying to made code..
Apr 27, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Street Fighter 2 Turbo with a game genie and the air moves code.... Oh shit was real
Apr 27, 2020 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They was ported by another company too
Apr 27, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where gimped too much
Apr 27, 2020 7:24 PM - spkjai: anyone can help me.. ?
Apr 27, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Apr 27, 2020 7:24 PM - spkjai: Using EdiZon Overlay through Tesla, but still can not see any file. Can anyone tell me what wrong i did? thank you very much :-(
Apr 27, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox is not really for help
Apr 27, 2020 7:25 PM - spkjai: OH SORRY :-(
Apr 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe they were psi, but they wasn't expensive 
Apr 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really the NeoGEO for me was like 3 games Nam75 Magician Lord and I can't remember the other onee
Apr 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Plus those consoles had more variety of games. Neo geo and SNK is only known for like fighting games, and metal slug. 
Apr 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe a beat em up if you're lucky
Apr 27, 2020 7:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh and wind jammers 
Apr 27, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the one Metal Slug Lok
Apr 27, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could almost 1 credit Nam75;lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My allowance was small as a kid I had to make those quarters last... Lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then the turbo grafx 16 is like mostly shmups
Apr 27, 2020 7:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And maybe pinball
Apr 27, 2020 7:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And that one castlevania game
Apr 27, 2020 7:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 27, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah in the US the TG16 library is soooo gimped
Apr 27, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Japan was a completely different story
Apr 27, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Street Fighter port was just as good as the SNES port
Apr 27, 2020 7:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They knew it too cause they added a turbo function on the controller 
Apr 27, 2020 7:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like where the other games? RPG? Platforming? Racing?
Apr 27, 2020 7:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anything that wasn't a arcade shooting game
Apr 27, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything in Japan and if you had the CD drive with the arcade card it was an awesome system.
Apr 27, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The US got the European treatment on that system lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It even has Sega games SNK games in Japan lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, right. altered beast on turbo grapx 16 
Apr 27, 2020 7:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stop porting that game is not fun anymore 
Apr 27, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After Burner
Apr 27, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Space Harrier
Apr 27, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like Outrun too lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nes had a version of Shinobi ported by tengen 
Apr 27, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that was an abomination (I rented it)
Apr 27, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss being able to try games for 2 bucks and finding out they where crap 99% of the time lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AVGN has only scratched the surface to be honest... lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only tengen game I had was a baseball game
Apr 27, 2020 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I forgot which one.
Apr 27, 2020 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Was it R.B.I baseball or bad news bears baseball?
Apr 27, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember if I own any Tengen games...
Apr 27, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RBI was tengen yes lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Bad News was LJN lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G4FFjTE.jpg
Apr 27, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still think Jaws on the NES was a good game lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bad news baseball had the kids in it.
Apr 27, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho have you seen Furby Centiped?
Apr 27, 2020 7:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So it was R.B.I baseball that was by tengen
Apr 27, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_News_Baseball
Apr 27, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tecmo lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RBI was Tengen for sure though lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, it was better than tecmo bowl 
Apr 27, 2020 7:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't even play that one, too many sprites flicker
Apr 27, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember everyone loved "Blades of Steel" back then lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sports games was generally bad on cart based systems.
Apr 27, 2020 7:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Their programming was too premature for good gameplay.
Apr 27, 2020 7:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: most of the time, the baseballs you hit fly in the same direction and trajectory the same time regardless who hits it and their player stats 
Apr 27, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There was a GREAT Dodgeball NES game
Apr 27, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Dodgeball or something
Apr 27, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXp92WEPzas This one, give it a try it's a lot of fun 
Apr 27, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Punch Out was good too
Apr 27, 2020 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Super dodgeball is fun, but it's also sprite flickering mess
Apr 27, 2020 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Any game with too many sprites did that
Apr 27, 2020 7:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AKA SPORTS GAMES 
Apr 27, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but it was so fun I forgave it
Apr 27, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I rented a bunch of times and eventually got a used copy somewhere
Apr 27, 2020 7:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Actually, there is a super dodgeball game on neo geo that's made by the same company that did the nes game. 
Apr 27, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I can't remember if I liked it or not...
Apr 27, 2020 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well it didn't flicker too much
Apr 27, 2020 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Had teams of three instead of like 5
Apr 27, 2020 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And it had special attacks that was like a fighting game... cause you know, NEO GEO 
Apr 27, 2020 7:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKyAUOng7ew
Apr 27, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just played it. Meh lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MAME to the recue lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The special moves on the NES version are way easier to pull off
Apr 27, 2020 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You just played it? 
Apr 27, 2020 7:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just mentioned it like 3 minutes ago
Apr 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I beat the first team then
Apr 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: quit lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, you know what you should try, they also made a basket ball game too. It's funny cause it has 3 hoops on each side of the cort. 
Apr 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can dunk in them and it falls off, then you can pick it up and put it on your side of the cort backboard and score more ports.
Apr 27, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So you can take the other guy hoop and put it on your side, and when you shoot it goes through 6 hoops and score 6 times more points 
Apr 27, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gauntlet II NES was good for an arcade port
Apr 27, 2020 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2XSccA2Kdk
Apr 27, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LifeForce 
Apr 27, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic you ever use the "No sprite flicker" thing on emulators?
Apr 27, 2020 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Of course 
Apr 27, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NES is so much better with that feature....
Apr 27, 2020 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How else can I see the game?
Apr 27, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL so true on some of them
Apr 27, 2020 7:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only problem with nes emulators is the color pallet. They have too many options for them, I don't ever know which one to choose. 
Apr 27, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use the stock one lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I haven't played a real nes in years. I can't compare any of them to see if one is accurate
Apr 27, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have photographic memory... all of them should be in Black and White on a 13 inch TV  lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really color reproduction on TV's back then was pretty all over the place... and the color palet of the NES was what 64 colors with 16 on screen?
Apr 27, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a big issue lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back then you had to adjust your TV's all the time, one station the people would look green another they would look pasty white... So annoying lol
Apr 27, 2020 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I looked online, and i see that nes emulators have like over 20 different color pallets 
Apr 27, 2020 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All I know is mario wears red, mega man is blue, and the sky should NOT BE PURPLE 
Apr 27, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/g8qome/release_luma3ds_v1011_fast_shutdown_edition/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=8360289f-9db8-4b40-b6b7-2c36fdc59a68&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2F3dshacks%2Fcomments%2Fg
Apr 27, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Apr 27, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic
Apr 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish NES Game Genie codes where easier to do....
Apr 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like when I use ePSXe I just hit the cheat button and pick the cheats I want to use... could not be easier lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MAME is the same way
Apr 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: If they were easier it wouldn't be game genie codes. they supposed to be mysterious, like a magic password. 
Apr 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as you download Pugsy's cheat dat file lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic
Apr 27, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A few of them have tried but NES games sometimes they can't even agree on the name... Is it SMB or Super Mario Brothers or Super Mario Bros or Super Mario Bro's or any of another 20 names for the same cart lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: Super Mario Bras.
Apr 27, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also with some NES games there was like 1.1 or 1.2 version of the cart and that could make things worse.
Apr 27, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Apr 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I would just like more cheats, so I can beat some of those games that pissed me off in the past... lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I beat Ninja Gaiden 1-3 and Castlevania 1-3 and tons of other NES games with no cheats... I earned some relaxation lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Famicom_Color_Palette
Apr 27, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I refuse to play Ninja Gaiden anymore other than testing emulators lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So I checked here and they list a bunch of color pallets nes emulators can use.
Apr 27, 2020 8:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Even the official ones like virtual console, the nes classic and the switch nes
Apr 27, 2020 8:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you don't need cheats. just use rewind or save states 
Apr 27, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://emulation.gametechwiki.com/images/thumb/2/2c/5NUrm6U-1-.png/1000px-5NUrm6U-1-.png Hmmm I knew I liked FCE
Apr 27, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rewind is OK and save states help lol but nothing beats invincibility and infinite energy or weapons lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They compared the pallet from mega man 9? That's not on nes. It was a download for modern consoles 
Apr 27, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3DS VC being a bit brighter makes sense on a hand held
Apr 27, 2020 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My goodness that wii u vc is so dark. 
Apr 27, 2020 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Look like the dark alley at the end of the street your mom tells you never to go to.
Apr 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Looks like the dark alley your mom turns tricks in  ;O;
Apr 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be for TV's inside or at night? I don't know about all these... lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Sorry, that was mean.
Apr 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nintendulator, now that's a old emulator with a dumb name 
Apr 27, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nesticle lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: Nestle testicle.
Apr 27, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember the first NES emulator I used.... I know it was Windows 98 lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do remember my first SNES emulator though lol ZSNES lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I use nestopia now 
Apr 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like using the composite filter to make it look like a RF signal
Apr 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NESticle
Apr 27, 2020 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: All you people using RGB on your genesis, how you supposed to make the waterfall in sonic 1 look right with out composite or RF? 
Apr 27, 2020 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Take that you filthy RGB converters.
Apr 27, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I really would like a super RTX filter for emulators using AI to mix the colors like god intended
Apr 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I used to just use the XBRZ filter when i play games.
Apr 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes 64 colors on screen but with tricks only RF could reproduce they made the games look a lot better
Apr 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: End rant lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But now I'm going to try and meme all the filthy RGB users out there by using RF and compsotie filters. 
Apr 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have used all kinds of filters I used to enjoy Super Eagle lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then everytime someone says RGB to me, I'm gonna scream dithering to them. 
Apr 27, 2020 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0weL5XDpPs
Apr 27, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol You can't mix mustard and ketchup  lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it nasty?
Apr 27, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's an analogy for the color wheel 
Apr 27, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI dithering of the RGB signal in an emulator would be nice....
Apr 27, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of a best of both worlds
Apr 27, 2020 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How does that work?
Apr 27, 2020 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: RGB and dithering don't mix 
Apr 27, 2020 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least the video I posted said that.
Apr 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In an emulator I think you could pull it off, with a AI powered filter
Apr 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's nothing out now, just a theory for now
Apr 27, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love to see it now, but I doubt it will be out for a long time, probably pretty taxing?
Apr 27, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/NTSC_Filters
Apr 27, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I used Blarggs before and they are pretty amazing
Apr 27, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But heavy hit to system resources needed to run the emulator
Apr 27, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It came pretty close to what I am thinking of to be honest...
Apr 27, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear GBA emulation uses something like on mGBA on the PC
Apr 27, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The games look too nice blown up that large to not be doing some sort of witch craft lol
Apr 27, 2020 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Blargg is a good composite filter
Apr 27, 2020 8:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 27, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTie1lmdORA
Apr 27, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AmEQrTnWTz8
Apr 27, 2020 9:50 PM - PikachuPlayz_MC: can y'all help me? I just posted my thread on the 3ds hardware are, see if ya'll can help!
Apr 27, 2020 9:50 PM - PikachuPlayz_MC: thanks!
Apr 27, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No.
Apr 28, 2020 12:42 AM - RichardTheKing: What is *with* all these repulsive, violent women dominating media, these last few decades? Utterly disgusting, how far society has fallen.
Apr 28, 2020 3:20 AM - s1ulz: HELPPP
Apr 28, 2020 3:20 AM - s1ulz: MY 3DS
Apr 28, 2020 3:20 AM - s1ulz: IT WONT OPEN DS DOWNLOAD PLAY


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 29, 2020)

Apr 28, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tZar4wRP40&feature=youtu.be
Apr 28, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XDyQnY5GHI
Apr 28, 2020 6:14 AM - T-hug: https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/pentagon-declassifies-navy-videos-purportedly-show-ufos/story?id=70364183
Apr 28, 2020 7:14 AM - T-hug: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EWoZMlQXYAI2FQS?format=jpg&name=large
Apr 28, 2020 7:37 AM - Stealphie: it's 4:37 might as well not sleep
Apr 28, 2020 7:38 AM - Nullleben: anyone playing ACNH
Apr 28, 2020 8:22 AM - bigfatToni: what is love, baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more
Apr 28, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: 2020 is so fucked up, the Pentagon just released footage of UFOs and it barely made the news.
Apr 28, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z8Dpanx.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 10:54 AM - zerox88: Hi folks. Curious, has anyone here successfully backed up their PS4's HDD to a container image, for restoration to the same drive later on?
Apr 28, 2020 11:04 AM - Ultimos54: anyone have a 100% save of remnant from the ashes on steam?
Apr 28, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwDPx6hP_4Y
Apr 28, 2020 12:09 PM - zerox88: Woops. I just lost a thread I composed but hadn't submitted. I accidentally hit a hyperlink. It was rather lengthy. Are there any admins?
Apr 28, 2020 12:10 PM - zerox88: I saw that this site claimed to automatically save my thread to drafts (not sure if said drafts, but it was something similar) as I was writing. Where might that be?
Apr 28, 2020 12:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/retropie-4-6-released-with-beta-raspberry-pi-4-support.563678/ < 
Apr 28, 2020 12:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Does it not show up when you try creating a new thread in the same section?
Apr 28, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dJrInE1.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 28, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XsKkMGl.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X78YtoN.png
Apr 28, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it hit -100 the other day Veho lol
Apr 28, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/j8YxITA.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JPs7mZ9.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sXokyii Meanwhile at my job we have people holding up thank you signs and wearing dinosaur costumes cheering... lol
Apr 28, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/usyNExi
Apr 28, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i6yxX7m
Apr 28, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zfjqlJx So thats where my disk went...
Apr 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Le0wh3
Apr 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Apr 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Flame: at the midget porn
Apr 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sjqh3Ht This one made me LOL the most
Apr 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ReedRichardsIsUseless
Apr 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Flame: thanks for the midget porn came with a shitty OG XBOX tho
Apr 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: Protective packaging, FLame.
Apr 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: My Shift key sticks.
Apr 28, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JD1NE5Z
Apr 28, 2020 2:57 PM - Flame: my stick is a shift veho
Apr 28, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: I spent way too much time trying to find the names of those other vegetables, because I thought that was the joke. Kim Jong, Kim-chi, now what are the other two...
Apr 28, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: But the joke is that he's a vegetable.
Apr 28, 2020 2:59 PM - Flame: Kim-un-dead
Apr 28, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YdotVvZ
Apr 28, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nwAv3tM.gif
Apr 28, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K8ufRL5
Apr 28, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: AAAAA, kima nima name o, kima nima name o...
Apr 28, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She now rests with the Digletts now
Apr 28, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mDMQlFe.png
Apr 28, 2020 4:34 PM - Veho: For some reason I got a video of a tiny Asian kid singing "Killing in the name of".
Apr 28, 2020 4:34 PM - Veho: Had to check again after your comment.
Apr 28, 2020 4:34 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y3u47y5
Apr 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Onion is going to shut down now lol
Apr 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SMhwddNQSWQ
Apr 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 theme song
Apr 28, 2020 4:57 PM - Veho: Or this:
Apr 28, 2020 4:57 PM - Veho: http://www.samandfuzzy.com/img/comics/000616.gif
Apr 28, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: "Twenty six minutes of uninterrupted swearing."
Apr 28, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 28, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/01mrqdg.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/49ARdet
Apr 28, 2020 6:14 PM - DinohScene: doobee do-do-doobee doobee doobee doob-doobee bee
Apr 28, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f7evKoG
Apr 28, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Dinoh 
Apr 28, 2020 6:17 PM - DinohScene: yo!
Apr 28, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How is quarantine doing for you? They are about to lift them here... lol
Apr 28, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The US soon will be down a few hundred thousand people lol
Apr 28, 2020 6:29 PM - DinohScene: more then fine : D
Apr 28, 2020 6:29 PM - DinohScene: people don't bug me
Apr 28, 2020 6:29 PM - DinohScene: hardly anyone outside
Apr 28, 2020 6:29 PM - DinohScene: I love it
Apr 28, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8064418/
Apr 28, 2020 6:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ODccNw2.png
Apr 28, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: A bunch of Islamic extremists uses a time machine to try to kill Jesus.
Apr 28, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 28, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1r9v1OzKW-c
Apr 28, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: A classic.
Apr 28, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like time has already been messed with...
Apr 28, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are things, I can swear I remember as it comes to pass but has already happened or was supposed to have already happened but the timing is different....
Apr 28, 2020 7:04 PM - Veho: Mandela Effect.
Apr 28, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the multiverse theory but mostly everything is the same
Apr 28, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah sort of
Apr 28, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like another me might have caused this...
Apr 28, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to fix reality, traveling back to the big bang to mess with the creation.
Apr 28, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just being there at that moment in time, thought alone would be more than enough.
Apr 28, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: Dipping your balls in the primordial soup.
Apr 28, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh pretty much all of them lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you could hold all of creation in your hand, the slightest change over trillions of years would be insane.
Apr 28, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: Butterfly effect.
Apr 28, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/controversial-wuhan-lab-experiments-that-may-have-started-coronavirus-pandemic-1500503?amp=1
Apr 28, 2020 7:28 PM - bigfatToni: what's the shoutbox all about
Apr 28, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: It's about shooting the shit and posting imgur links.
Apr 28, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Post porn!!! Lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/thought-7nm-amd-ryzen-processors-were-impressive-2nm-processors-may-be-on-the-way
Apr 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: "Her scientists penetrated remote caves, swabbing bats' anuses and collecting their excretions."
Apr 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: Sounds like a party.
Apr 28, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinky science hos
Apr 28, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot Asian Anal Probe Beastiality
Apr 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I wonder if we pop up on that kind of search now
Apr 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Not yet.
Apr 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also what kind of person searches for that.... Lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: I think the shitbox is not indexable.
Apr 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: But once it gets archived in the Shoutbox thread...
Apr 28, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh thank God lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: Try searching this time tomorrow.
Apr 28, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bat Sex lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aids supposedly came from sex with monkeys maybe Corona was bats sexy time lol
Apr 28, 2020 7:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K58p8cy.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: HIV was contracted from bush meat. Eating, not humping.
Apr 28, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: I mean, who would want to fuck monkeys when you have this parading around: https://live.staticflickr.com/3057/2914447692_a3a3d47f37_z.jpg  
Apr 28, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: DAT ASSSSS
Apr 28, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 28, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they are and raped the monkeys lol
Apr 28, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ate not are lol
Apr 28, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flavor injection lol
Apr 28, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Flavor-Injector/14964956
Apr 28, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Pump +em full of your homemade sauce.
Apr 28, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5aK9JN0.jpg
Apr 28, 2020 10:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/SNKPofficial/status/1254712950721441793
Apr 28, 2020 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: This chat box still does this to links 
Apr 28, 2020 10:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FIX!
Apr 29, 2020 3:52 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tmz.com/2020/04/28/kentucky-tupac-shakur-unemployment-benefit-prank-accused-governor-andy-beshear-apologize-waiting-check/


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 30, 2020)

Apr 29, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Biggie Smalls wouldn't do something that bad...
Apr 29, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fox8.com/news/family-dog-tests-positive-for-covid-19-after-owners-were-diagnosed-with-the-virus/amp/
Apr 29, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: Site not available in Europe.
Apr 29, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: Because they refuse to adhere to privacy laws.
Apr 29, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: Oh well.
Apr 29, 2020 8:33 AM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/VVqkYLG
Apr 29, 2020 9:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: shopgoodwill just outright banned the european IP ranges cause their site doesn't exist for me
Apr 29, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hofwFAE
Apr 29, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: Donk.
Apr 29, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: Yeah they see no point in wasting bandwidth on people who won't buy stuff.
Apr 29, 2020 9:41 AM - TheRedfox: hi cuties give me some virtual hugs pls
Apr 29, 2020 12:07 PM - Flame: *punches TheRedfox in the gut*
Apr 29, 2020 12:07 PM - Flame: some virtual hugs for you
Apr 29, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EKKOuur.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 1:27 PM - AkiraKurusu: The worst actual Legend of Zelda game (Breath of the Wild isn't one; it's a survival open-world game with a paper-thin Legend of Zelda skin).
Apr 29, 2020 1:28 PM - AkiraKurusu: Motion controls utterly ruin the game; limited stamina shouldn't even exist; the Pouch is far too small for the number of things that were stupidly moved into it.
Apr 29, 2020 1:30 PM - AkiraKurusu: Instead of shields and ammo bags being on the Gear screen, they're forced into the Pouch, as are two Heart Containers (via medallions). This is the very opposite of smart game design, especially when EVERY SINGLE PREVIOUS GAME did it correctly..
Apr 29, 2020 1:31 PM - AkiraKurusu: The sky's too empty, the Loftwing's too slow, the three land areas are far too repetitive. Tear-collecting is timed and has a reset condition, which is nonsensical.
Apr 29, 2020 1:33 PM - AkiraKurusu: Twilight Princess allowed the player to explore a new part of Hyrule and take their time while getting Tears; this garbage just reuses the current map, and the timer is far too short (90 secs) and negated far too easily (spotlights and waking water).
Apr 29, 2020 1:34 PM - AkiraKurusu: This game's a 3/10. Fuck this 6.88/10 nonsense; that's what Ocarina of Time's worth, not this disaster.
Apr 29, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/unpIf3y
Apr 29, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/a1ARsf1.mp4
Apr 29, 2020 2:32 PM - T-hug: That made me feel weird
Apr 29, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Before the crash or after?
Apr 29, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: 
Apr 29, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: https://electrek.co/2018/12/13/vespa-inspired-electric-monowheel/
Apr 29, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: I want.
Apr 29, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but why?
Apr 29, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Oil-Prices/Oil-Prices-Jump-16-But-Analysts-Warn-More-Carnage-Still-To-Come.amp.html
Apr 29, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Huge jump 21%!!!!! Ohh... But 21% of nothing is nothing lol
Apr 29, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/04/28/rockchip-rk3588-8k-tv-box-triples-as-5g-wifi-6-router-home-automation-gateway/amp/
Apr 29, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vtThlrE.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uhdSW9I
Apr 29, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: Brutal.
Apr 29, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o3PkaAJ
Apr 29, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BGro25c
Apr 29, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: Cute.
Apr 29, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: It only occurred to me yesterday to look up the hardware specs on the Playstation Classic. They're actually pretty good.
Apr 29, 2020 4:08 PM - Veho: ...for the price.
Apr 29, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah quad core 512MB of RAM?
Apr 29, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think lol
Apr 29, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Classic
Apr 29, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh 1GB
Apr 29, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah at one point they where like 20 bucks I almost got one at that point lol
Apr 29, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just 2 USB controllers at that price kind of worth it lol
Apr 29, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: It's been hacked wide open, runs all sorts of stuff.
Apr 29, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that last thing is crazy
Apr 29, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you have one?
Apr 29, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 29, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to ask if the BT and WiFi is built in or you have to USB plug them in? I see support was added in at some point
Apr 29, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: Haven't had time to play with it yet but some day, some day...
Apr 29, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: You have to plug everything in.
Apr 29, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh still cool I guess lol
Apr 29, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: But you can plug in a USB hub so there's room for everything.
Apr 29, 2020 4:55 PM - Veho: There's three USB ports, one is for charging but it's also a host for some reason.
Apr 29, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it works good then
Apr 29, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it won't replace my shield TV but as something to mess with that's the fun there
Apr 29, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have a Mini SNES lol
Apr 29, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: It was way too expensive for me.
Apr 29, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: And the PSC runs SNES ROMs  
Apr 29, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_NES_Classic_Edition
Apr 29, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought the SNES mini hacked it added some games and never touched it again lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV does insanely better at emulation than all the mini consoles lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:03 PM - Flame: to be fair a SNES mini is like £80 and Shield TV is like  £149.99
Apr 29, 2020 5:03 PM - Flame: im talking about real prices not the street price
Apr 29, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: Yeah, the PSC is $35, the SHield TV is... more.
Apr 29, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: But I think Psi was using understatement or one of those figure of speech things.
Apr 29, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buuut Shield TV can play so many other emulators PSP GameCube and Dreamcast down
Apr 29, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus 1080P hmmm does the PS1 Classic do 1080?
Apr 29, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember I know the SNES one is 720P
Apr 29, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too me the mini consoles are super cool collectables but emulation wise they feel a bit hmmm out of date?
Apr 29, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I plan on getting a TG16 mini for sure but it will be more of a collectable to me than something I will usw
Apr 29, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use
Apr 29, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: You need to compare them to a Raspberry Pi in that regard.
Apr 29, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: Of course they're outdated hardware and an average smartphone has them beat.
Apr 29, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about getting a Pi but only because those precompiled images you can find....
Apr 29, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What prevents me is I have a Shield TV.... And I make my own collections that make most of those Pi images look like an amateur made them 
Apr 29, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frown is due too, I would love it if I didn't have to work so hard lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:19 PM - Veho: There's no point in getting a PI if you have something way more powerful.
Apr 29, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to be lazy and just download some awesome collection that has been pre cleaned and ready to just play lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi's are good if you want something cheap to chuck elsewhere in the house
Apr 29, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise I would never buy one to replace something lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless it was another Pi I guess
Apr 29, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom has a Pi
Apr 29, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have lots of Pi's 
Apr 29, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I would never buy one to replace my Shield TV or my living room PC or anything lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my living room PC is pretty good and it also has Apple TV 4K so meh lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On the flip side, I probably also wouldn't replace a Pi for something more powerful if it were significantly more expensive, for the most part
Apr 29, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the one I use as my NAS
Apr 29, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could always buy some cheapo low power PC and use that for one, but my Pi runs off of USB and is fast enough for my particular use-case, so there's no reason to replace it
Apr 29, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For a NAS that could work I guess
Apr 29, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless I got like a $35 PC with all the trimmings lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I wonder if one of those sbcs with m.2 would be better?
Apr 29, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, but you won't find a SBC with an M.2 slot for $35 lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it'd be way cheaper to just buy a USB harddrive, vs expensive high capacity M.2
Apr 29, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2TB NVMe is still like $250 
Apr 29, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't decide if I want to splurge on a 2tb one or go for 1tb for like $140
Apr 29, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For your main PC?
Apr 29, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah for my laptop lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My main PC has the 1TB NVMe I got to review with the massive fucking unremovable heatsink lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a video, the only thing M.2 has over Sata is boot times, after that like only a couple of programs have any improvement
Apr 29, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SSD Sata I should say
Apr 29, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing is, M.2 SATA and M.2 NVMe's are like...so similar in price there's no reason not to go for faster lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean SATA port SSD  lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well my laptop doesn't have SATA kthx ;O;
Apr 29, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still the case anyways
Apr 29, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4DKLA7w9eeA
Apr 29, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SATA SATA and M.2 SATA are priced basically the same lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/western-digital-blue-1tb/p/N82E16820250088?&quicklink=true < https://www.newegg.com/western-digital-blue-1tb/p/N82E16820250092 < ie
Apr 29, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice now compare the 2TB drives  lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the same lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $230 for SATA and $230 for M.2
Apr 29, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I know
Apr 29, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should get one now I guess lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit I think my Razer Blade actually can't even use a SATA M.2 drive anyways 
Apr 29, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too slow for it lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQdk4e1Xk8Q lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's kinda lame lo
Apr 29, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Apr 29, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean the SATA is too slow for your Razor 
Apr 29, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It would've been nice to have the choice I guess, but oh well lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it mattered anyways
Apr 29, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want like 4 10TB drives lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:37 PM - Flame: have you gotten the sp2sd yet Tom?
Apr 29, 2020 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:38 PM - Flame: rip
Apr 29, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to send that ebay guy another message lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I asked him for a tracking number for the new shipment like a week ago and he just said "yes it's shipped!"
Apr 29, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tm
Apr 29, 2020 5:40 PM - Flame: just buy from china lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll show up eventually ;O;
Apr 29, 2020 5:40 PM - Flame: just make sure you power wash it
Apr 29, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is from China 
Apr 29, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm not like...concerned yet, cuz lolslowchinashipping
Apr 29, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if it doesn't show up by end of next week I'll probably make him give me a refund lol
Apr 29, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Gamecube/comments/dvxdtz/welcome_addition_to_the_setup_arrived_today/
Apr 29, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GOUQqLk
Apr 29, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Red vegetable redemption  
Apr 29, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aKikeuk.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/psX8a5b.mp4
Apr 29, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LH7JlWg.jpg LOL I can relate....
Apr 29, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mTGsmIg.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:07 PM - bigfatToni: redneck dead redemption
Apr 29, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DYhP7SZ.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/KQEnVXM.jpeg
Apr 29, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Apr 29, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qkRD1NP.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk is still alive!!!
Apr 29, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dE8NDmf.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Fldk0pQ.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:33 PM - supersega: risky clicks of the day
Apr 29, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JPwZ0M3 LOL
Apr 29, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s8roqQt.jpg
Apr 29, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Apr 29, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ilIChLS
Apr 29, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: An alternative method is to quickly pasteurize your blood to get rid of viruses.
Apr 29, 2020 6:47 PM - Veho: Using a heat exchanger, the blood is also cooled down to body temperature, so the whole process can be done on the fly.
Apr 29, 2020 6:48 PM - Veho: Previously they had to drain your entire blood, boil it, cool it down then pour it back inside you, but the process had its risks.
Apr 29, 2020 6:48 PM - Veho: Such as a 100% fatality rate.
Apr 29, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a fair price to pay for getting rid of that pesky covid!
Apr 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that's a 100% fatality rate for the virus!
Apr 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Veho: Anything to avoid staying inside.
Apr 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's a genius cure
Apr 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good job Veho
Apr 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could be our next president
Apr 29, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: I'm as qualified as the next guy.
Apr 29, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: Sadly I'm a few billion dollars short of the campaign funds.
Apr 29, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just pull yourself up by you bootstraps!
Apr 29, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stop being poor Veho
Apr 29, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just that easy
Apr 29, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: Pull myself up by my jockstrap.
Apr 29, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being poor is a choice? Damn
Apr 29, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pKhKStN--0
Apr 29, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: Yahtzee reviews Animal Crossing.
Apr 29, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol his videos always funny
Apr 29, 2020 7:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 29, 2020 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Since when is being poor a choice? Unless you end up like those umm... monks who give up all worldly possessions
Apr 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: According to the US Republican party, poor people can stop being poor whenever they want, they just need to apply themselves.
Apr 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: They are poor because they are lazy.
Apr 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: That's the "tl;dr" of it.
Apr 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In a sense it's true... but there is more to it than just "work harder!"
Apr 29, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots and lots of luck is also involved...
Apr 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: They find one person out of a million who managed to get rich by working three jobs and also never ever getting sick or having anything in their house break down.
Apr 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: And say "There, why can't you do that?"
Apr 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah or they happen to be awesome at sports or invent some one in a million invention... or buy a winning lotto ticket
Apr 29, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=broyjwCPNj4
Apr 29, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: Don't lottery winners usually end up losing all their money?
Apr 29, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually, it's because frankly most people are dumb....
Apr 29, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They win like 20 million dollars then proceed to buy a 10 million dollar mansion
Apr 29, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not realizing it will cost 1 million dollars a year to maintain it lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then taxes and everything else lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3-5 years later they are living in a trailer
Apr 29, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But had they invested and lived in say a 200,000 dollar house, with lower maintenance and taxes... They could live a very long time on that 20 million lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: Yeah, so they can't really be used as examples of success.
Apr 29, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: For some reason people never consider upkeep costs for stuff they want to buy.
Apr 29, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: "Houses/cars/yachts require maintenance? o_o "
Apr 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/IKQwM8NyjZY
Apr 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho most people have trouble envisioning next week let alone next year
Apr 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most "rich" people rarely spend a dime they don't have to.
Apr 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See that's why when I win the lottery I'm just gonna buy a real expensive PC and then sit on the rest of the money 
Apr 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Same Tom
Apr 29, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: I would buy a bigger apartment.
Apr 29, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I would probably buy like 10 nice PCs for people here but after that cheapskate citylol
Apr 29, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd pay off my house and get it all fixed up, pay for my car and maybe buy a second, and that'd be it lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $100k total spent lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That person that's always giving away steam game codes I would probably buy like a 500 dollar steam card for them to give out more games lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: I admit I would be very tempted to buy a ton of LEGO.
Apr 29, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midget sex dungeon?
Apr 29, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: With lottery money I would be able to afford a sex dungeon that's big enough for regular people.
Apr 29, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would also need a copy of the script from Lord of the rings and shock collar....
Apr 29, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "say the line correct or it gets the shock again"
Apr 29, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: It burrrns usss, precious!
Apr 29, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: Looks like we would end up wasting all the money on bullshit  
Apr 29, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: "Midget sex dungeons require maintenance?  o_o "
Apr 29, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why I only play when it's like over 250 million
Apr 29, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That way I can blow 20 million on dumb shit lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: 
Apr 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: How much is a ticket?
Apr 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 dollars lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's at 200 million right now
Apr 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So in a couple of weeks I may be buying some tickets lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just spend my entire stimulus check on tickets lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would build the best PC.... Lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Send Kenny some old I3 lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just send Tom and Veho checks lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 50K or something lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clarky too even though he stopped coming here 
Apr 29, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles have to hire a person to find him lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 lol a check
Apr 29, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Dinoh would just need a truck load of Xboxes lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gimmie $75k so I can pay off all my bills pls ;O;
Apr 29, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if I win 250 million yeah no lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No problem even lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as I could come play some of your video games lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never played a legit Saturn lol
Apr 29, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew 1 person who had one and I never played it lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, buy your own saturn rich boy 
Apr 29, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:17 PM - bigfatToni: the saturn costs too much
Apr 29, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, they sell for like $100 on ebay mostly
Apr 29, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you buy a phantom universal modchip for $30 so you don't have to spend $1000 on all the good games 
Apr 29, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He hard are they to install?
Apr 29, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I asked before but I forget what you said lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How hard are they even lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, you basically have to solder one wire for power and that's it lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And connect some ribbon cables
Apr 29, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also does region free? Might buy one lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, you need a whole new chip for that IIRC 
Apr 29, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are a bunch of Saturn games that where Japan only 
Apr 29, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you can get a action replay for Japanese games as long as they don't use the RAM expansion
Apr 29, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Xzi38ZEmZMQ
Apr 29, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or mod the BIOS
Apr 29, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think BIOS mod is usually recommended
Apr 29, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I'd buy a pre modded system if I had money to spend lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:36 PM - bigfatToni: 100 bucks. Hell no just emulate it
Apr 29, 2020 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Saturn emulation still sucks
Apr 29, 2020 9:41 PM - FoxND001: New member here.  Got a newb question.
Apr 29, 2020 9:41 PM - FoxND001: Tried to download the file for this post:
Apr 29, 2020 9:41 PM - FoxND001: https://gbatemp.net/download/3do-snes-to-3do-controller-adaptor.35660/
Apr 29, 2020 9:41 PM - FoxND001: the DL link is broken.  who do I report that to?
Apr 29, 2020 9:42 PM - bigfatToni: still better than buying an actual satun
Apr 29, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saturn emulation is likely to always suck... 180 different processors running at different speeds.....
Apr 29, 2020 9:44 PM - FoxND001: I have a Saturn.  It's pretty fun if you hook it up with an HDMI cable from Amazon.
Apr 29, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could send a PM to Costello
Apr 29, 2020 9:44 PM - FoxND001: I think there is some new modcard that is being developed on Patreon that will plug into the slot on the back.  Supposed to be no-solder, no fuss or something.
Apr 29, 2020 9:45 PM - FoxND001: @Tomb - thanks.  I will.
Apr 29, 2020 9:45 PM - bigfatToni: I'm not spending 100 bucks on the saturn that thing is 30 years old it's like a bomb you never know when it's gonna break
Apr 29, 2020 9:46 PM - bigfatToni: also when the battery dies I thinks that all of your save data gets deleted
Apr 29, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's the Fenrir, which is an ODE for the Saturn that just released a couple months ago or something
Apr 29, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is real nice
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - FoxND001: one idea: just get a used Saturn with a broken CD drive, then install the ODE.  It's not like you'll need the optical drive once you have the ODE...
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think all consoles need to be recapped
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - bigfatToni: oh that's cool
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what save carts are for
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Never owned a saturn. Kinda glad I didn't. Not sure many games would have been worth owning least the usa released games. Japan on the other hand... had near arcade perfect ports of capcom games like street fighters, dark stalkers and marvel vs capcom 
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only problem is the ODE is also like $100 
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Apr 29, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's better than the other ODE from that one guy who makes them by hand that are like $200 lo
Apr 29, 2020 9:48 PM - bigfatToni: wait I heard that save card are not that good
Apr 29, 2020 9:48 PM - bigfatToni: *save cards
Apr 29, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why? They're literally just non-volatile memory cards like PS1/PS2 and such
Apr 29, 2020 9:49 PM - bigfatToni: oh
Apr 29, 2020 9:49 PM - FoxND001: Seems to work fine for me.  Have not lost any saves...
Apr 29, 2020 9:49 PM - FoxND001: So, what game?  If you get a Saturn, and you can have ONE game, what game?
Apr 29, 2020 9:50 PM - bigfatToni: imagine if ATGAMES released a saturn mini
Apr 29, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Panzer Dragoon Saga always
Apr 29, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally the reason I bought a Saturn was so I can finally play the game without the shit emulation issues lol
Apr 29, 2020 9:51 PM - bigfatToni: so glad panzer dragoon is getting a remake on steam
Apr 29, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully the updated PC release is actually good
Apr 29, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Console version is meh
Apr 29, 2020 9:57 PM - FoxND001: @Tomb Agree!  The Panzer Dragoon games are exactly why I bought a Saturn.
Apr 29, 2020 9:57 PM - FoxND001: Actually, have you seen the remake for Panzer Dragoon on the Switch?
Apr 29, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks nice, visually, but they didn't remake anything. They just plopped a new skin on and some lighting effects and called it good which is remaster territory, not so much remake.
Apr 29, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was hoping for more content, better controls, something new at the very least along with the old
Apr 29, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The "update" they promised sounds nice, but not exactly as much as I was hoping
Apr 29, 2020 10:05 PM - FoxND001: I gathered.  It does look really pretty, but not so sure the price is justified.  I was thinking to just run the game on a decent emulator and upscale, or just play on the original hardware with scaling HDMI cable setup.
Apr 29, 2020 10:16 PM - FoxND001: Nice chatting, glad to be on this forum.
Apr 29, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered a 2TB XPG SX8200 for my laptop lol
Apr 29, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $230, $250 after shipping and taxes which is pretty decent
Apr 29, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the best NVMe in the world, but not the worst
Apr 30, 2020 12:18 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DojfZw2G9XY psi getting arrested
Apr 30, 2020 1:34 AM - Ericzander: Tom, I'll take your old NVMe off your hands.
Apr 30, 2020 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, just give me $100 ;O;
Apr 30, 2020 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not even remotely worth that much ;O;
Apr 30, 2020 3:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: How much is Tom's best dinner dish worth? 
Apr 30, 2020 3:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Probably like $8
Apr 30, 2020 3:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bootleg home made shake n bake chicken with white rice and spinach 
Apr 30, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9iab0z6Kyg
Apr 30, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom also makes a great seafood lasagna lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 1, 2020)

Apr 30, 2020 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lasagna isn't seafood 
Apr 30, 2020 4:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's pasta
Apr 30, 2020 4:12 AM - kenenthk: I smell rocks
Apr 30, 2020 4:15 AM - James_: DO YOU SMEEEEELLLLLLL
Apr 30, 2020 4:16 AM - James_: WHAT THE ROCK
Apr 30, 2020 4:16 AM - James_: IS COOKING
Apr 30, 2020 4:29 AM - Veho: No.
Apr 30, 2020 4:43 AM - T-hug: I can smell marmite on toast
Apr 30, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made steak sandwiches lol
Apr 30, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 1AM so like my "lunchtime" lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Every hour is your lunchtime
Apr 30, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/La18qod
Apr 30, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WuxCnJi
Apr 30, 2020 5:32 AM - Veho: What a bunch of knobs.
Apr 30, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.benjerry.com/flavors/netflix-and-chillld-ice-cream
Apr 30, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like someone had sex with it...
Apr 30, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgflip.com/ai-meme
Apr 30, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgflip.com/i/3z5f4a
Apr 30, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: Netflix & child.
Apr 30, 2020 7:58 AM - T-hug: What is this imgflip you trixy me with
Apr 30, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: Looks like an AI's attempt at making memes.
Apr 30, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/g0599Qb
Apr 30, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: "Hello, boat repair? There's something wriong with my boat." "Just bring it in and we'll have a look."
Apr 30, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s3xTQDS.png
Apr 30, 2020 10:34 AM - bigfatToni: hear me out: edgeworth looks like the kind of guy that says he banged your mother
Apr 30, 2020 10:35 AM - bigfatToni: and that's a fact
Apr 30, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: Nah.
Apr 30, 2020 10:38 AM - bigfatToni: yes
Apr 30, 2020 10:38 AM - bigfatToni: look at his smug face
Apr 30, 2020 10:39 AM - bigfatToni: but in the end he's still a good character
Apr 30, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: He looks the type that would _date_ your mother, but wouldn't tell you.
Apr 30, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure I love this or hate it.... 1080P 60FPS
Apr 30, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXUwC9NcL0I
Apr 30, 2020 11:20 AM - cearp: oh I saw that movie.
Apr 30, 2020 11:26 AM - cearp: it was cool, lots of action etc. but I don't remember too much about it. I think that same week I watched that 'battleships' movie, funny
Apr 30, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: GIANT ROBOTS PUNCHING GIANT MONSTERS, FUCK YEA
Apr 30, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: I love Pacific Rim.
Apr 30, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: Never bothered to watch the second one, people tell me it's garbage.
Apr 30, 2020 11:47 AM - Ultimos54: Idno if anyone here play remnant from the ashes on pc/steam,but my save is bugged and I need a new save that is actually 100% complete,I wrote the bug to the devs but the wait is killing me and I don't want to start again.If you have a high end save please pm the save folder
Apr 30, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd Pacific Rim is pretty good, not as good as the first one but still good lol
Apr 30, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That clip though.... feels like fake 60FPS...
Apr 30, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like motion interpolation or something
Apr 30, 2020 11:58 AM - Veho: Probably. The film wasn't shot in 60 FPS
Apr 30, 2020 11:59 AM - Veho: Or EFR
Apr 30, 2020 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo:  That makes me sad lol
Apr 30, 2020 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_interpolation wow it is a term... I thought I made it up lol
Apr 30, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish it was shot in 60 FPS....
Apr 30, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/72152/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-leaked-specs-teases-an-absolute-monster-gpu/amp.html
Apr 30, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2020/4/29/21241301/meme-generator-imgflip-neural-network-ai
Apr 30, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgflip.com/i/3z85lw
Apr 30, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it makes no sense but still funny lol
Apr 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/04/29/politics/florida-coronavirus-death-figures-withheld/index.html
Apr 30, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/guNgThx.jpg
Apr 30, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 5 grams
Apr 30, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 gram would be a teaser for her lol
Apr 30, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She needs at least 3.5;grams for the day
Apr 30, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ioOJ8T1 has sound lol
Apr 30, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: I misread that as 10 kg and it made perfect sense.
Apr 30, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: Oh God surstrumming. That shouldn't be opened, period.
Apr 30, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: It is generally advised to open it underwater.
Apr 30, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: TO curb the stench.
Apr 30, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surstr%C3%B6mming#Eating_surstr%C3%B6mming
Apr 30, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a cat they said. It will be fun they said... https://imgur.com/gallery/u32lZPn
Apr 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you wouldn't make like a tuna sandwich type thing out of it?
Apr 30, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surstroming melt sandwich on rye lol
Apr 30, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5IeaDNq.mp4
Apr 30, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9PKeGGl finally some good food lol
Apr 30, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/04/popeyes-brings-back-blueberry-lemon-cream-cheese-pie.html
Apr 30, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/7JhGXTW
Apr 30, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/
Apr 30, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: Oh fuck you Psi, I haven't had decent food since the quarantine started.
Apr 30, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HJoAMfL.mp4
Apr 30, 2020 2:05 PM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Rishi Kapoor... Because of cancer.... 
Apr 30, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Food-wise it's been about same as usual for me, which is nice
Apr 30, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: We don't really have the time to cook so food is limited to what can be made in a pressure cooker at 6 AM and then left on "keep warm" until lunchtime.
Apr 30, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/intel-comet-lake-release-date-specs-performance/ < Welp, Intel announced Comet Lake lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still same expensive prices, so AMD wins again lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew and still 14nm+++++++++++++++++++ whatever they're on
Apr 30, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6c/12t mid-range CPU, so that's at least kind of on-par with the 3600 
Apr 30, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely not going to beat performance, but hey it may be close which is nice
Apr 30, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But go with Intel and you will need a new mobo every time... That shit pissing me off lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially when I see modders getting CPU's working on older mobo's that Intel said "nope lol go buy a new one!"
Apr 30, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamburger and skim milk is the two things that are super hit and miss at the stores right now....
Apr 30, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what the beef issue is, Florida is like the number 3 state for beef production or something.
Apr 30, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe sending it out to other states...
Apr 30, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not here, thankfully. My wife came home with like 4lbs when she went shopping last week lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel has 5.3Ghz lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *for like 2 seconds before thermal throttle kicks in
Apr 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh, I don't think it'll be that bad TBH
Apr 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it'll be all core 5.3ghz boost 
Apr 30, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Single core probably lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm mostly curious to see how long the consumer i7 can boost to 5.1 lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5.3Ghz for 30 seconds all cores!!! (buy a box of 20 CPU's to get you through the day)
Apr 30, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What'll be even more interesting is to see how much more overclockers can push out of it lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Imagine winning the silicon lottery and getting a chip you can OC to like 6Ghz without needing LN2 or anything lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They will need to invent like direct liquid cooling on the die.
Apr 30, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Intel is pushing these past 300 watts already Tom, pretty sure that's about maxed out lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Putting liquid metal between the die and the IHS would probably be enough
Apr 30, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-1000 cooling lol
Apr 30, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA6pq4vj4lI
Apr 30, 2020 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Covid19 just to get psi started
Apr 30, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FQ1ZwiI.png
Apr 30, 2020 3:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SNK did something again guys. 
Apr 30, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: Superior North Korea?
Apr 30, 2020 4:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SNK. The neo geo company 
Apr 30, 2020 4:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You leave korea out of my japanese video games.
Apr 30, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: Ooooooh.
Apr 30, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I now have 6 ip cams in my house now lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THERE'S NOWHERE THIS BABBY CAN HIDE NOW
Apr 30, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: You'd think so.
Apr 30, 2020 5:23 PM - Veho: My toddler started toddling a few days ago.
Apr 30, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a small blindspot in my dining room, and a small blindspot in my living room
Apr 30, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But she spends 90% of the time when she's off and playing in the living room, we have the kitchen and dining room blocked off with gates ol
Apr 30, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which she learned how to open, if we don't close the handle thing all the way >.<
Apr 30, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: Kids are escape artists.
Apr 30, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: THere's nothing they won't get into or out of, given time.
Apr 30, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she's starting to climb everything now
Apr 30, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is great fun lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: Bolt everything to the wall.
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: Trust me.
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And she's smart enough to move stuff around so she can climb up to places we generally don't want her to
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only a matter of time until she climbs over the gates lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She can't climb on anything that'll fall over, just couches and a coffee table lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz there's not anything around that can fall over
Apr 30, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: Time to install spikes.
Apr 30, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We moved all the bookshelves and stuff downstairs lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or tossed them
Apr 30, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby ball and chain
Apr 30, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keep your kids on the ground!!!
Apr 30, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l6DsvXg.jpg
Apr 30, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Ankle weights for kids.
Apr 30, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now the question is, how hard do these 6 cameras fuck my router? lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P?
Apr 30, 2020 5:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho hasn't had food since Quarantine? How he still alive? He must be undead 
Apr 30, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also depends on the codec used lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I turned them all down to 720p lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And turned the bitrate down to 1000 each
Apr 30, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1000kbps
Apr 30, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh should be fine? Lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they only transmit when motion is detected?
Apr 30, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, all the time lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That could save some bandwidth lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing is, I use them to keep an eye on babby when I'm doing other things lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My experience with security cameras is wired so didn't have to worry about clogged network
Apr 30, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they definitely don't like being viewed all at once 
Apr 30, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah so baby stop moving could be just as bad as movement...
Apr 30, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just tried adding them all to a source on an ipcam software, and like only 3 could stay connected 
Apr 30, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuuggghh
Apr 30, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit that could actually be because of the monitor I use downstairs for them, I should shut that off lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I'm never down there
Apr 30, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a different wireless router just for the. Then sub net it?
Apr 30, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a possibility
Apr 30, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should still have my old ASUS router somewhere 
Apr 30, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think I have a potato Belkin Wireless N router somewhere as wel
Apr 30, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
Apr 30, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could make things all better
Apr 30, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then what about interference with main network?
Apr 30, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In a relatively small space like my house that could be an issue
Apr 30, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Set them to different channels
Apr 30, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Far apart like channel 2 or 3 on one and 5 or 7 on the other also 5Ghz for your high bandwidth devices
Apr 30, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 60 dollar wireless router lets me divide the 5Ghz and 2.4Ghz into two networks
Apr 30, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how most routers deal with it 
Apr 30, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I may consider it though. Right now they all connect to a guest network on my router lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you can subnet multiple wireless routers into more network 
Apr 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy enough routers to cover every channel so your neighbors hate you
Apr 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also label some of them like CIA Corona beam
Apr 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well after turning off the tablet I use to monitor stuff downstairs it's doing all 6 no problem lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not super smoothly, it's dropping some frames, but I'll never monitor all 6 at the same time so it's probably fine lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can any of them be plugged in?
Apr 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just WiFi only? Lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just wifi only lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SoqXtUh.png
Apr 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G2YR23M/ < They're super cheapo cams lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I put a custom firmware on it so China can't jerk it to my dirty house lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ANNKE-Security-Surveillance-System-Weatherproof/dp/B00UBRYL6Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=nightowl+dvr+8+channel&qid=1588270075&sprefix=nightowl+dvr&sr=8-15
Apr 30, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: "You ever feel you're being watched?"
Apr 30, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the time Veho  lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At work I'm always on camera so I have to be extra sneaky lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you're a ninja? Why you being sneaky? 
Apr 30, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then when I am trying to steal Tom's Sega Saturn I have to hack his security system lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/watch-this-90-year-old-tech-turned-linux-terminal-create-ascii-art/ < Lol that's neat
Apr 30, 2020 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I saw Psi the other day. I upload it to youtube 
Apr 30, 2020 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9r7Xb9wl9yw
Apr 30, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would the plain looking guy the actual ninja 
Apr 30, 2020 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: you just want a excuse to have a sword 
Apr 30, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actual swords are so expensive though 
Apr 30, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And don't post those 200 dollar wall hangers lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_gpu_makers_are_reportedly_clearing_stock_to_prepare_for_the_rtx_30_series_-_alleged_specs_listed/1
Apr 30, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs a 3080 Ti
Apr 30, 2020 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I know why Psi wants to be a ninja 
Apr 30, 2020 6:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbcMI0FjlBg
Apr 30, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GLW-Sword-Highest-Rosewood-Feather/dp/B087M4D6SB/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=sword&qid=1588270817&sr=8-2
Apr 30, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GLW-Sword-Japanese-Samurai-Tempered/dp/B085PTLRZT/ref=mp_s_a_1_21?dchild=1&keywords=sword&qid=1588270974&sr=8-21
Apr 30, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hand forged and so nice a lower end sword to be sure but at least you could call it a sword....
Apr 30, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jesus, 2560 cuda cores in the 3060? No way that's accurate
Apr 30, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like, nearly 2080 territory
Apr 30, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "These rumours sit so far from the believable end of the leaks meter that they are almost certainly a downright fabrication. We believe the parts of the China Times report which state that Nvidia's AIB partners are preparing for the release of next-generation graphics cards, but the specifications they list for the RTX 30 series are complete nonsense. "
Apr 30, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it could be true if the AMD big Navi rumors are true lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be a fight maybe this gen
Apr 30, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, there's no way I believe those particular specs lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's way too much of a power bump lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they moved to 7nm? Lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even then that's too much lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That 3080 ti has almost double the cores as a 2080 ti
Apr 30, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what the 2080 to is using 12nm
Apr 30, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No way in hell that'd happen lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 2000 series is 12nm
Apr 30, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/usGV3W5.jpg
Apr 30, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmmmm yeah the 2080 Ti is using like the max die area?
Apr 30, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Apr 30, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/4/30/21242445/vesa-displayport-alt-mode-2-0-usb-4-4k-144hz-hdr-8k-16k-displays
Apr 30, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16K video lol
Apr 30, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm 144hz 4k
Apr 30, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: Bah, only 16K? And it's not even in 3D?
Apr 30, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 240Hz 3D 32K or forget it
Apr 30, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday that might be a thing lol
Apr 30, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 500GB movie size?
Apr 30, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Movies will just come on SSDs lol
Apr 30, 2020 7:17 PM - Veho: SSD-ROM
Apr 30, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least if they did that you wouldn't need a player of sorts... Just a few chips built into the TV and a port for the SSD cart
Apr 30, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: I wonder how much horsepower that thing would need to play. Components are so cheap these days you could embed the entire player into the SSD, have it plug straight into the TV and play.
Apr 30, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: LIke those HDMI sticks, but with only one purpose.
Apr 30, 2020 7:39 PM - Veho: Or like those single game consoles built into a joystick.
Apr 30, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that idea
Apr 30, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DRM dream come true lol
Apr 30, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Encrypted right too the device
Apr 30, 2020 7:41 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 30, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see some crazy expensive super high res thing like this working
Apr 30, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People willing to pay like 100 dollars for am in home theater experience
Apr 30, 2020 7:44 PM - Veho: Well maybe not that much.
Apr 30, 2020 7:45 PM - Veho: And you can get an in-home theater experience by spilling soda on the carpet, smearing butter on your couch, and having your (or the neighbour's) kids jump up and down and scream throughout the movie.
Apr 30, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Selling point would be instant play no streaming hiccups superior sound and video free of too much compression
Apr 30, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: I can see it happening when these ultra mega high def TVs become more commonplace.
Apr 30, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 times better than a Blu-ray disk!!!!
Apr 30, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of flash storage I am sure
Apr 30, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might not be an SSD but something
Apr 30, 2020 7:49 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_data_storage
Apr 30, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like that might be dense enough but too slow?
Apr 30, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Files can be accessed in 0.2 seconds!!!! It sounds fast
Apr 30, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: shush don't give the production companies ideas
Apr 30, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't need better ways to screw us with DRM
Apr 30, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the new Intel CPUs do have a new cool feature hmmm per core smt enable or disable
Apr 30, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: "Simultaneous multithreading"?
Apr 30, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Apr 30, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if it can be turned on and off in real time but that could be useful for some work loads
Apr 30, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if it's just per core in the BIOS
Apr 30, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would only be really useful for people wanting to eek out the last few Mhz
Apr 30, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/04/30/florida-jobless-claims-surpass-californias-as-unemployment-spreads.html
Apr 30, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hyperthreading Veho
Apr 30, 2020 10:58 PM - Zabhahs: hey, anyone know of a site where i can view the DSi hacking documentation?
Apr 30, 2020 11:01 PM - Flame: you mean this ?
Apr 30, 2020 11:01 PM - Flame: http://problemkaputt.de/gbatek.htm
Apr 30, 2020 11:03 PM - Zabhahs: thats very useful thanks!
May 1, 2020 1:12 AM - Minox: Why would per core SMT on/off be advantageous?
May 1, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For normal users, it wouldn't in any case. For extreme overclocking though it may be good to kind of "target" the best performing core for dumb high OCs
May 1, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which has no practical use, just epeen stroking lol
May 1, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose it would technically probably increase single threaded performance, but like...the benefit wouldn't be large enough to really bother with lol
May 1, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What Tom said lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 2, 2020)

May 1, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mlmKtACsHCU
May 1, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/cemu-version-1-18-2-vulkan-shaders/amp/
May 1, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/taco-bell-releases-at-home-taco-bar.amp
May 1, 2020 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
May 1, 2020 7:44 AM - Wildflower330: Can anyone help me with cheats on ACNH? I cannot figure this out.. Willing to give up a kidney for some help
May 1, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/see-the-first-images-of-halo-3-on-pc-in-the-master/1100-6476710/
May 1, 2020 10:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9yXI7gy
May 1, 2020 10:05 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/O8soEAJ
May 1, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sPDFkXi.jpg
May 1, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 1, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I feel like that would work like a tug of war
May 1, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With trucks
May 1, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The winner is the one who is tightest lol
May 1, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: Kegels FTW  
May 1, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hv5fos8.png
May 1, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kegels indeed lol
May 1, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Passing out now have to be up in 4 hours Dr appointment then work later 
May 1, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: Sleep nice.
May 1, 2020 1:03 PM - kenenthk: Stay at home irder extended 10 more days but I can bet your ass everyone is at starbucks once I go to the store today
May 1, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: GIVE ME STARBUCKS OR GIVE ME DEATH
May 1, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT MY VENTI FROG
May 1, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KbuL6ax.jpg
May 1, 2020 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: venti ice water... that's a meme i've not heard of
May 1, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Wtf I just bit into a mentos and it breaks in half chewy my ass
May 1, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: next time check the expiration date
May 1, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Something tells me it's not the tear 2022 yet
May 1, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Year*
May 1, 2020 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: and don't store them in the freezer
May 1, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure grocery stores dont do that
May 1, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: Sounds like it dried out.
May 1, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: The building where I work was damaged in that earthquake a few weeks ago, and hasn't passed inspection yet.
May 1, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: So I'll be working from home for the forseeable future.
May 1, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: I havent been at work all week cause I lied and told them I was sick
May 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: I would need a doctor's note for that, and my doctor is a fucking dictator when it comes to that.
May 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: I have to come in for a checkup to get a note.
May 1, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but my boss knows me enough to where I could give a fuck less and quit on them
May 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: "Too sick to get out of bed and go to work? No prob, come in for a checkup."
May 1, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: I'm a professional worker
May 1, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: By definition, so am I.
May 1, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, didn't get that job 
May 1, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
May 1, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll just have to somehow live on this $760 a week from the gubbernant 
May 1, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 1, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Sucks you didn't get the job.
May 1, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Better luck next time.
May 1, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got until July 31 to find something else, so long as I continue to qualify so that's nice
May 1, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: May stimulus check pls
May 1, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get fired from your job cuz of Covid 
May 1, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get that extra unemployment 
May 1, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: I dont know if part timers could qualify
May 1, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: I've been trying to get fired for years but they just rehire me back 
May 1, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shouldn't matter cuz of the CARES act
May 1, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly anyone who didn't qualify beforehand can apply and get it lol
May 1, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: I'm surprised hr hasn't called demanding a covid test cause I said I didnt feel good to get outta work 
May 1, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: Retail never fires under a specific reason they just fire if it's a personal reason like no shows or being completely stupid
May 1, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: REtail fires people for being completely stupid?
May 1, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: Not where I live.
May 1, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: If you tell a customer to fuck off probably
May 1, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Though I repeatedly call my assistant a dick head and I havent been fires yet so theres that
May 1, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Well he's not a customer, so...
May 1, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: I only do it off the clock so I can be counted as a customer
May 1, 2020 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Sir this man touched me in my no no area I want to complain
May 1, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ijxMTK6.mp4
May 1, 2020 3:01 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Eltbrp
May 1, 2020 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Looks like what goes on at my job
May 1, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: That poor suitcase.
May 1, 2020 3:21 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/eminem-confronted-home-intruder-slipped-past-security-180154649.html
May 1, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet his arms where sweaty
May 1, 2020 4:07 PM - Veho: Was his name Stan?
May 1, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: No but the real slim shady did stand up
May 1, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MTV feels so empty
May 1, 2020 4:14 PM - Flame: with out me?
May 1, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/uk/amp/usb4-is-going-to-support-8k-hdr-and-even-16k-displays/
May 1, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame
May 1, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YVkUvmDQ3HY
May 1, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k4pHOyZ
May 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: What the FUCK
May 1, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What? lol
May 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a great idea those masks ARE hard to breath in  lol
May 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mswnKq7.jpg
May 1, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6j6s1BL.mp4
May 1, 2020 4:41 PM - Veho: Dey bangin.
May 1, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/45aJ1hd.mp4
May 1, 2020 4:42 PM - T-hug: Why would she still have the mallet
May 1, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1uB1ER7.mp4
May 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: Hammerspace.
May 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: Cartoon characters have the ability to pull a mallet out of thin air when needed.
May 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hammerspace
May 1, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4KUkCyC
May 1, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Gtcj62c.jpg
May 1, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lJSzDPD
May 1, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Too bad hailey wasnt home I'd be creepin in her room
May 1, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DFl7b5V.jpeg
May 1, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bZHxu3v.jpeg
May 1, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uE4Y1GM.mp4
May 1, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ImHUta5
May 1, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: Wife just broke her toe.
May 1, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
May 1, 2020 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Were you hoping for legs so she couldnt chase you down?
May 1, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho I hope she at least gets pain killers?
May 1, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you where here I would give you some tramadol to give her
May 1, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have broken toes before it sucks..... Also like.. I wanna say like 3 years ago I tripped on my wifes exercise bike... broke like a toe and I think like 2-3 bones in my foot...
May 1, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not gonna lie, I took like 6-8 tramadol that day
May 1, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: although with enough pain killers you can do laundry and dishes the very next day...
May 1, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember pushing one bone back in place by putting my other foot on top and basically standing on it...
May 1, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost blacked out lol
May 1, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Yeah psi I'm sure veho has a storage bin full of narcotics laying around
May 1, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm he might? Lol
May 1, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I do.... Lol
May 1, 2020 5:44 PM - kenenthk: That's just because you've been around tom too much 
May 1, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2020 5:46 PM - kenenthk: El taco mindeo is better then chipotle
May 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to like chipotle then they stopped having that one meat
May 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was steak or chorizo or something
May 1, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Fucking steak on this burrito tastes like fat and steak chips but past orders were good
May 1, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks
May 1, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 25 bucks you could get the Taco Bell Bar
May 1, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: So on par with chipotle
May 1, 2020 5:50 PM - FalcoDash107: Hey there guys
May 1, 2020 5:50 PM - FalcoDash107: What you wanna talk about?
May 1, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Your mom
May 1, 2020 5:50 PM - bigfatToni: Memes
May 1, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cVikZ8Oe_XA
May 1, 2020 5:52 PM - bigfatToni: I'm gonna go make a meme now
May 1, 2020 5:52 PM - bigfatToni: see you guys in 5 minutes
May 1, 2020 6:01 PM - bigfatToni: Done
May 1, 2020 6:25 PM - bigfatToni: has anyone here ever hear "Shoot the Dog" by George Michael? It's a good ass song
May 1, 2020 6:37 PM - Flame: no. i heard "last christamas", "faith" and "come on me"
May 1, 2020 6:37 PM - bigfatToni: *heard
May 1, 2020 6:38 PM - bigfatToni: there's also everything she wants
May 1, 2020 6:40 PM - bigfatToni: and let's not forget about "bad boys"
May 1, 2020 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: rather not listen to a song called shoot the dog
May 1, 2020 6:47 PM - bigfatToni: he doesn't actually shoot a dog
May 1, 2020 6:49 PM - bigfatToni: Oh yeah I forgot careless whisper
May 1, 2020 6:49 PM - bigfatToni: his most popular song
May 1, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/shQx4lb.jpg
May 1, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JXnZdbX
May 1, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: I'm about to have a video appointment with my doctor should I start steipping
May 1, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Strippibg
May 1, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
May 1, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: Proctologist?
May 1, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hbrIk8h
May 1, 2020 7:19 PM - _Lusty: haha
May 1, 2020 7:20 PM - _Lusty: yes.
May 1, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WSwiwpT.jpeg
May 1, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Is shrek the daddy
May 1, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: You know they say green people never raise they babies
May 1, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho is the wife OK?
May 1, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk Kirks your biological dad...
May 1, 2020 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Wheres the meth pipe?
May 1, 2020 7:28 PM - Veho: She's back from the ER, the toe is broken, she'll have to rest that foot and shouldn't walk, so I'll be wrangling the kids.
May 1, 2020 7:29 PM - kenenthk: That's where you fucked up next time say you still have one good toe 
May 1, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How'd she break her toe?
May 1, 2020 7:30 PM - Veho: Stubbed it on a piece of furniture.
May 1, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew. I broke two of my toes once trying to catch something I dropped with my foot a little too close to the legs on a workbench lol
May 1, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did mine on my wifes exercise bike... that sucked bad lol
May 1, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well one big toe I broke kicking a person in the ribs... lol
May 1, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have broken like 7 bones in my life
May 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just my two little toes lol
May 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doc just taped them up and said "if it still hurts in a week come back, otherwise just keep them taped up" lol
May 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not much you can do for broken toes apparently, unless it's the big toe lol
May 1, 2020 7:37 PM - kenenthk: Your weenies dont count as a bone psi
May 1, 2020 7:38 PM - kenenthk: Toes are useless anyway just chop them off
May 1, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol honestly most broken bones unless it's like a leg or arm just straighten them out and let them heal
May 1, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Setting them is the worst part though... sometimes
May 1, 2020 7:42 PM - kenenthk: Or be a man and pop them back into place yourself 
May 1, 2020 7:44 PM - kenenthk: I do like the idea of video appointments with doctors now hopefully they stay
May 1, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol "does this look infected?"
May 1, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Doc I'm bleeding out. Call me on skype
May 1, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just show him blue waffle lol
May 1, 2020 7:47 PM - kenenthk: It would be cool in the future to get complete physicals over video calls like having a temp read via video probably impossible but I could see phone manufacturers implementing it
May 1, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get prescription for best antibiotics lol
May 1, 2020 7:48 PM - kenenthk: I need 1,000mg of xannies and viagra asap got a kid rock concert to go to
May 1, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could do temp via camera but it would need to be an expensive camera 
May 1, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk they do Viagra over phone calls now
May 1, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: I like the new gun thermometers they have so much better then having it shoved up ure ass
May 1, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah I get read with one of those a few times a day on my job
May 1, 2020 7:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm almost positive phone manufacturers could implement the same technology if we can turn 16" vyinals into mp3s why not
May 1, 2020 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Galaxy 30, know how well your dick works
May 1, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flir cameras can do it lol
May 1, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some phones have them built in but holy shit expensive ones
May 1, 2020 7:54 PM - kenenthk: I wouldnt rule it out after this epidemic they already read your bpm and tell you how soon your next heart attack is
May 1, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.flir.com/products/flir-one-gen-3/
May 1, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone does my blood pressure and pulse lol
May 1, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: 200 ain't bad for the technology
May 1, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No not too ad at all
May 1, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad even
May 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It couldod even save you money on heating and cooling....
May 1, 2020 7:59 PM - kenenthk: And doctor appointments considering 2 visits is the same price
May 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I might order one
May 1, 2020 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Order 2 you still owe me 7 missed birthday gifts you fuck
May 1, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I sent you Corona  ∆
May 1, 2020 8:01 PM - Ryccardo: major wii leak happened, along with (days earlier) pokemon 3ds tournament/distribution cias
May 1, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii leak?
May 1, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 3DS? I still play my 3DS XL lpl
May 1, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Admittedly I was playing NES games the other day but still lol
May 1, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: SNES emulation wasnt too bad on the dis xls iirc
May 1, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's pretty much perfect as long as you have the New 3DS XL
May 1, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even PS1 is almost there
May 1, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of games run full speed now
May 1, 2020 8:07 PM - kenenthk: But ne one
May 1, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The O3DS is pretty weak
May 1, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GAx6GeQntOI
May 1, 2020 8:15 PM - Flame: 3DS is nice. plays 3DS, DS and plus the usual gang
May 1, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GBA is great too
May 1, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the 3DS
May 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Flame: GBA is nice, Plays GBA, GB and plus the usual gang
May 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Flame: Vita is nice, plays Vita , PSP and plus the usual gang
May 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if you use mGBA on the new 3DS you would love it 
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Flame: why mGBA?
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vita sucks  lol
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Flame: mgba is nice.
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Flame: but GBArunner is near perfect now
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Flame:  how dare you psionic
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PC mustard race ;O;
May 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2020 8:19 PM - Flame: PC is nice, plays PC , dos and plus the usual gang
May 1, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC it only plays everything!
May 1, 2020 8:20 PM - Flame: can it play PS4 games tho?
May 1, 2020 8:20 PM - Flame: HUH!?
May 1, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday lol
May 1, 2020 8:21 PM - Flame: but today?
May 1, 2020 8:21 PM - Flame: someday my phone will play Xbone games like its NES
May 1, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think one of the emulators actually can get in game in like 2 games lol
May 1, 2020 8:22 PM - Flame: Someday
May 1, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hey when I was a kid there was no such thing as emulation lol
May 1, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, I play PS4 games all the time on my PC ;O;
May 1, 2020 8:23 PM - Flame: psionic when you was a kid.. stick and stones was the video games
May 1, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol almost... Pong systems
May 1, 2020 8:24 PM - Flame: EVEN WORST!
May 1, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, new SSD won't be here until Monday 
May 1, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We killed each other with lawn darts in my day and we liked it!!!!
May 1, 2020 8:26 PM - Flame: tom which system are you planning to put the SSD in?
May 1, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Razer Blade
May 1, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 500GB not enough for all my 1337 g4m1ng ;O;
May 1, 2020 8:27 PM - Flame: which model do you know?
May 1, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, why would I, Tom the PC hoarder, know which model I have???
May 1, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Razer-Blade-2017-GTX-1060-7700HQ-Full-HD-Laptop-Review.212606.0.html < lol
May 1, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Paid $700 for it
May 1, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually pay like 100 dollars for it
May 1, 2020 8:30 PM - Flame: how much RAM does it have tom?
May 1, 2020 8:30 PM - Flame: if its anything below 32gb is shit
May 1, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 16GB in it is solderedl ol
May 1, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No DIMM slots
May 1, 2020 8:31 PM - Flame: eeewwww
May 1, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's fine, cuz only an idiot puts 32GB in a gaming laptop ;O;
May 1, 2020 8:32 PM - Flame: psionic and tom are we hoarders?
May 1, 2020 8:33 PM - Flame: @Tom me
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: my latop has 32GB so i can run VM inside a VM inside a VM inside a VM
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: nobody hacking me
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: lol
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm sorry you're an idiot ;O;
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: 
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2TB NVMe though, that's like bare minimum of what you should have ;O;
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any less than that and you're a fucking scrub
May 1, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 1, 2020 8:36 PM - Flame: tom how the fuck do you know my specs?
May 1, 2020 8:36 PM - Flame: do you keep records of shit like this
May 1, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 1, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom is inside your PC stealing your mhz
May 1, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If this thing had a SATA slot I probably would've bought like a 5TB HDD TBH
May 1, 2020 8:40 PM - Flame: lol psionic
May 1, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/023GgPsEVzJt8TKroWdTm4ZjA3vdG6BXGIk9a2CPVGtyYO5Na_kxGhVOGjb3FRSedG-ioS9OnazdCSLBEI9FIspjvHhl4c9F2k0zpiy3IXRDI_Gy4_vnZG-Q151GAZPgVmbk6nEbpAhlBU1hD5WqDf6c0VD97RSFnv0
May 1, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just need like 200-300 TBs so I can archive all the video games
May 1, 2020 8:49 PM - Flame: or one PB
May 1, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that could work too lol
May 1, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd probably fill it.....
May 1, 2020 8:50 PM - Flame: with midget porn
May 1, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh 4,000 SNES super Mario world hacks? I'll store them lol
May 1, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-3-3100-overclock-cpu
May 1, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: These new video appointments are awesome just finished mine
May 1, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it herpes?
May 1, 2020 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Yes from your daughter
May 1, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See I told you probably patient zero on some others too
May 1, 2020 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Was I boyfriend #69?
May 1, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4,069
May 1, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/EroOICwfD3g
May 1, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny your gonna be in that video lpl
May 1, 2020 9:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXqaeX4HuFw 
May 1, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://console5.com/store/
May 1, 2020 9:41 PM - DinohScene: You and me both Psio, you and me both
May 1, 2020 9:41 PM - DinohScene: 300 TB I mean
May 1, 2020 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Now this is a service I'd pay for https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/30/21243557/walmart-express-delivery-two-hour-groceries-electronics
May 1, 2020 9:50 PM - Chary: With primenow I’d find it kinda obsolete tbh
May 1, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but Prime Now is only in like 100 cities
May 1, 2020 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but with covid primenow turned into primelater
May 1, 2020 9:54 PM - kenenthk: Plus its probably $10 per order which still isnt bad considering some still charge $10 just for shipping anyway unless it's an add on charge including shipping which would be bs
May 1, 2020 9:54 PM - kenenthk: But still ain't bad if you really dont want to wait
May 1, 2020 10:43 PM - Ps2guy: Okay, I recently tried to update my FMCB version and on the install page I got a notice that said I didn't have enough space on my memory card and I had to uninstall the old multi version I had already, after that it still didn't work I reinstalled the old version and restarted my console... Now the FMCB won't load anymore. Please help
May 1, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, the tracking number for my original SD2SP2 shipment updated yesterday, apparently it finally left Detroit 
May 2, 2020 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Chary: they're trying to compete with amazon though
May 2, 2020 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: with that in mind, it's a great idea that could keep them from going out of business
May 2, 2020 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: amazon's probably taken a large part of their customer base
May 2, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I use prime as much as possible Walmart pisses me off lol
May 2, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/01/us/grim-reaper-florida-beaches-trnd/index.html


----------



## TaigaChat (May 3, 2020)

May 2, 2020 4:16 AM - Veho: And people are going out to take selfies with him. Counterproductive really.
May 2, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
May 2, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2020-05-01/covid-19-pandemic-likely-to-last-two-years-report-says
May 2, 2020 5:26 AM - Veho: A vaccine is still a long way off but treatment is getting better.
May 2, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they said there is an antiviral now so that's nice
May 2, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/01/health/coronavirus-remdesivir.html
May 2, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one
May 2, 2020 6:10 AM - Veho: Also they found that the virus causes weird blood clots and they lead to many of the complications associated with the disease, so they're looking into blood thinners and stuff.
May 2, 2020 6:11 AM - Veho: To prevent pulmonary embolism and stroke.
May 2, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah hope they can get the fatality rate down almost 10% here in the US....
May 2, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just over 1 million cases and almost 100K dead
May 2, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect the rate is actually higher
May 2, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just are trying not to scare everyone lol
May 2, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: Just use cocaine
May 2, 2020 6:25 AM - kenenthk: Plus walmart going out of buisness? Please they arent as stupid as kmart
May 2, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: If anything this virus has tripled walmarts stock our store alone made 240mill this quarter and it ain't even as big as walmart
May 2, 2020 6:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/o5EtGK4.jpg
May 2, 2020 6:34 AM - Veho: sTonKs
May 2, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho pretty much
May 2, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect the stock market to implode any day now
May 2, 2020 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Wait until the vaccine comes then people will put guns in their mouth again
May 2, 2020 6:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-sprint-us&source=android-browser&q=walmart+stock
May 2, 2020 6:59 AM - kenenthk: Amazons gone down 7%
May 2, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XVWQCd5j_ec
May 2, 2020 8:09 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
May 2, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/H5GpnRN.jpg
May 2, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 2, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Virus alert!!!
May 2, 2020 9:39 AM - bigfatToni: kanenthk calm down man
May 2, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/01/asia/kim-jong-un-public-appearance-kcna/index.html
May 2, 2020 9:43 AM - kenenthk: No
May 2, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He didn't die? Or is it his body double? Lol
May 2, 2020 9:48 AM - kenenthk: That poor body double
May 2, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: Why? He's one of the few people in NK who gets to eat.
May 2, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but he has to be like him aldo
May 2, 2020 10:41 AM - Veho: Kim Jong Un is the hottest man in NK, by decree.
May 2, 2020 10:43 AM - kenenthk: Is that why he can get away with rape
May 2, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: No, you need to be a basketball player for that.
May 2, 2020 11:05 AM - kenenthk: Or rnb singer
May 2, 2020 11:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: HAHAHAHA 
May 2, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M7EA9no
May 2, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hAC5py4
May 2, 2020 1:04 PM - RolandCloudIndonesia: https://kask.us/iFYag
May 2, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Psi
May 2, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: So chris rock in the latest saw movie called spiral lol
May 2, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: Jigsaw has been replaced with a hitherto unknown apprentice, Reciprocating Saw.
May 2, 2020 2:27 PM - bigfatToni: guys what's the best vc injector for the wii
May 2, 2020 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Uremum
May 2, 2020 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: different ones for different VC i think toni
May 2, 2020 3:03 PM - bigfatToni: I wanna inject some n64 roms
May 2, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xNq6Rtd.jpg
May 2, 2020 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: post a thread, toni
May 2, 2020 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho how did you find that picture of me
May 2, 2020 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum had to find someone she was attracted to
May 2, 2020 4:57 PM - bigfatToni: veho that's the guy outside every mcdonald
May 2, 2020 5:06 PM - T-hug: I want to post a front page thread that just says DANTE VS KRATOS... WHO WOULD WIN!!?
May 2, 2020 5:09 PM - bigfatToni: Kratos
May 2, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: Dante Alighieri?
May 2, 2020 5:23 PM - bigfatToni: Y E S
May 2, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My money on Kratos depending on when lol
May 2, 2020 6:31 PM - bigfatToni: dante vs kratos 4/20/2020
May 2, 2020 6:34 PM - Flame: Kratos would fuck his corpse nicely
May 2, 2020 6:35 PM - Flame: obviously Kratos would win
May 2, 2020 6:47 PM - bigfatToni: and after getting f'd by kratos, dante wrote 50 shadows of grey
May 2, 2020 6:58 PM - veenx0704: No sx core updats ;/
May 2, 2020 7:02 PM - cearp: hope everyone is safe
May 2, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/loVwL2X
May 2, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol cearp I work at a hospital I am in the danger zone! Highwar toooo the danger zone!
May 2, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YhIaYqF
May 2, 2020 7:07 PM - cearp: yeah well just keep safe
May 2, 2020 7:08 PM - cearp: not everyone has a job, so, in a way you're lucky. i started a new job 3 weeks ago so i'm also fine, but yeah many people are suffering
May 2, 2020 7:08 PM - cearp: wow that lady is crazy
May 2, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iCoADai
May 2, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still a valid question... lol
May 2, 2020 7:10 PM - cearp: lol
May 2, 2020 7:10 PM - cearp: Do you have to wear a mask the whole time at work?   I have a surgical one for when I go to the stores, it makes me so itchy though
May 2, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes and I hate it
May 2, 2020 7:12 PM - cearp: like for 8 hours?? I'd go crazy lol
May 2, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a highly tuned killing machine, cut off my air supply and I can only hurt people at 80% efficiency
May 2, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 12 tonight 12 tomorrow lol
May 2, 2020 7:12 PM - cearp: I'm moving it around and adjusting it and scratching my nose - which isn't good to do since yeah, not so hygenic. If I had a smaller nose that would be better I guess
May 2, 2020 7:13 PM - cearp: 12 ouch, you're good
May 2, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The ones we have my beard scratches off fibers so I sometimes end up choking on those lol
May 2, 2020 7:14 PM - cearp: jesus haha, I wonder if like... vaseline or something would help?
May 2, 2020 7:15 PM - cearp: that reminds me, I read the guy who invented vaseline apparanetly used to eat a spoon of it everyday, and when he was sick he'd cover his whole body in it 
May 2, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He sounds a bit nutty lol
May 2, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JHZLj7c
May 2, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBoojBTEPaI
May 2, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zCcYTTa LOL
May 2, 2020 7:20 PM - cearp: lol, findind a partner can be really hard.
May 2, 2020 7:20 PM - cearp: I'm very lucky I met my wife.
May 2, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am on my second wife
May 2, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: always room for a 3rd lol
May 2, 2020 7:33 PM - cearp: it would be tough being one of those special mormons that have multiple
May 2, 2020 7:34 PM - cearp: but in those types of relationships, it seems (to me) that the man does'nt do much... so, in a way it's like being a king...???  still, would be trouble
May 2, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah one at a time for me lol
May 2, 2020 7:48 PM - cearp: but I do like watching those documentary shows, of those people - really interesting
May 2, 2020 7:49 PM - cearp: any very funny comedy movies anyone here recommends for tonight?
May 2, 2020 7:49 PM - cearp: A while ago I was really, really enjoying some 80s, 90s comedy movies, so so funny.
May 2, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Orgazmo
May 2, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super funny lol
May 2, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ok-rhTZK0kE
May 2, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also "The Jerky Boys' good movie lol
May 2, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Jl7b3E4kbeY
May 2, 2020 7:58 PM - cearp: jerky boys hmm I'll check it out thanks
May 2, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's hilarious
May 2, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You may have to torrent it... If the seeds are low on the 1080P copy let me know lol
May 2, 2020 7:59 PM - cearp: imdb gives it s 4.8 haha, I don't always go by that though. I've seen a 3/10 that was great
May 2, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I ignore ratings mostly lol
May 2, 2020 8:00 PM - cearp: me, pirate... officer, I don't know what you're talking about.. 
May 2, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 2, 2020 8:02 PM - cearp: we saw a movie last night, 'The Platform'.  really crazy. a bit violent. it could have had a bit better story and ending, but it was ok.
May 2, 2020 8:02 PM - cearp: it's on netflix I think, I still downloaded it just out of habit lol
May 2, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have that one on my Netflix qie
May 2, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Que lol
May 2, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The internet is breaking lol
May 2, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8M8ZOwZ
May 2, 2020 8:39 PM - T-hug: I've seen the platform it was pretty good
May 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol seems fishy
May 2, 2020 8:40 PM - cearp: it was cool, just, it annoys me when there are things unexplained
May 2, 2020 8:40 PM - cearp: if there's a second movie... cool.
May 2, 2020 9:30 PM - Stealphie: SPACE JAM 2 BAYBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
May 2, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 2, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Space Cam 2 it's a different type of movie
May 2, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/91516108 < Psi buy this for me with your massive security guard paycheck 
May 2, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has a Cyrix 686 in it lol
May 3, 2020 12:08 AM - Ryccardo: since when is goodwill an ebay clone
May 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For years
May 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's pretty shit for most things
May 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But occasionally you find like old retro PCs and such which is neat
May 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Retro consoles as well, though it's more hit or miss on price, got to get lucky to get better prices than like ebay and stuff for those lol
May 3, 2020 12:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi doesn't get a massive security guard paycheck 
May 3, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do lol
May 3, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom those cyrix chips suuuucckkkk
May 3, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know lol
May 3, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why I want it ;O;
May 3, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 99.999% compatible....
May 3, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Too late now 
May 3, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it went for too much money lol
May 3, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 3, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I could've replaced the 6x86 with a Pentium lol
May 3, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My ex wife had one would run for 5-30 minutes before crashing.... I patched windows with the compatibility patch and I think It would make it about 1 hour lol
May 3, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $100 for that I would've said was fair lol
May 3, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz everything else looked like it worked
May 3, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those Pentium overdrive chips?
May 3, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loved the idea but I think they where too expensive
May 3, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's Socket 7
May 3, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So like a standard Pentium or MMX
May 3, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or even one of those AMD K series CPUs I think 
May 3, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh so on up too like 400Mhz lol
May 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a socket 7 233MMX with upgraded L2 cache like 256K lol
May 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That thing had 64MB of RAM 
May 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 3, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in the SDR RAM days lol
May 3, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I upgraded the hell out of mine and had a VooDoo 2 lol
May 3, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 Glide emulation
May 3, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking watched that LGR video the other day, restoring an IBM XT lol
May 3, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Put me on that goddamn retro PC kick again
May 3, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I NEED MY FIX
May 3, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 3, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been thinking about using my newfound wealth to finally buy a keyboard and some system disks for my Macintosh Plus 
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But goddamn the price on the keyboards shot up 
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one XT was roached
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: From like $70 for a decent one to $100 
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Adapter Tom?
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing for all the other retro PC stuff, too
May 3, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Adapters don't exist for it unless you build it yourself lol
May 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like a Pi could function as a Macintosh Plus keyboard adapter
May 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/trekawek/mac-plus-ps2 < Like that lol
May 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: FIX CHAT BOX 
May 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be easy enough to do, but ehhh
May 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm trying to read up and it keeps going down! 
May 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: MODS!
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It does that on purpose
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use the GPIO pins
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - sks316: How about instead of fixing the shoutbox, we don't?
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Because fixing things is better than leaving them broken. 
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't use something that isn't working as intended.
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - sks316: Shoutbox tech is old, get with the times smh
May 3, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It does that on purpose
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get with the times? So.... discord? 
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Does it do it on purpose
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When someone sends a message, it auto scrolls to the bottom
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno ken
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If only someone would say
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - sks316: No, Discord is even worse
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyways, @Psi I could do it with an Arduino Nano
May 3, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For like $20
May 3, 2020 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe Tom does it on purpose. 
May 3, 2020 12:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: He probably has control of the box
May 3, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then get like a PS/2 extender or something
May 3, 2020 12:57 AM - sks316: https://totallynotavir.us/i/vttg.png :thinking:
May 3, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: It's like when you snort a line of cocaine theres a lot at first but your nose eventually gets to the bottom
May 3, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it wouldn't be the original experience 
May 3, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol old Macs sucked 
May 3, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Also lol tom having control 
May 3, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a GS instead 
May 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone remembered the macintosh pc that look like space helmets? 
May 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, if I were made of money I'd have an Apple II kthx
May 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I played super munchers on there. 
May 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/b/Apple-IIGS/162075/bn_59488587
May 3, 2020 1:02 AM - kenenthk: Request a review unit? Ohwait
May 3, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd also get a Commodore Amiga lol
May 3, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably a 1200
May 3, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course that's like $500+ 
May 3, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one signed by Wozniak
May 3, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted a 500 with one of those vampire fpga things
May 3, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I emulate all these computers lol
May 3, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately those are more expensive 
May 3, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I could turn a Pi 4 into an Amiga lol
May 3, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A Pi 3 even
May 3, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I have an extra one sitting in my living room I could use 
May 3, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Load up some hard drive images it's fun they said lol
May 3, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Amiga good set is only like 14GB or something
May 3, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a smaller set around somewhere that's like 3GB or so
May 3, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Has like nearly 3000 games lol
May 3, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check what I sent how large is it?
May 3, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm curious lol
May 3, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 37.7GB lol
May 3, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But probably includes all the multiple regions and such I'd imagine
May 3, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, lot of software too
May 3, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 37.7GB isn't too bad for basically all the software ever publicly ripped for the Amiga lol
May 3, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: From every single region
May 3, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would take a lot of fucking cleaning to get that nice and tidy lol
May 3, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol complete TOSEC set is 6.45 TB lol
May 3, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But that's all the systems?
May 3, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, yeah
May 3, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just put it on a 64GB MicroSD card and Pi away lol
May 3, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 3, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The torrent has no seeders though 
May 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's crappy 
May 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe check the pleasure dome lol
May 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, my 3000 games I already have is fine enough lol
May 3, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely like Amiga games though
May 3, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta hurry up and torrent all the shit I want though, Comcrap is ending their free unlimited data thing this month 
May 3, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was amazing as a kid but they didn't play as well as 16 bit consoles most of the time
May 3, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Loom was amazing and Fire Power 2000 but others just meh lol
May 3, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom I always has unlimited 
May 3, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Amiga ports of DOS games were like always superior though lol
May 3, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like all the LucasArts games lol
May 3, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, guess I know what I'll be doing tomorrow lol
May 3, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 3, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the Amiga versions always had better graphics and sounds for sure
May 3, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the console ports and arcade ports most of the time should be avoided lol
May 3, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that was true of most ports at that time though from any source to any platform
May 3, 2020 2:46 AM - Tuiridh: Is there a mod I can talk to privately
May 3, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/669331/how-to-read-a-floppy-disk-on-a-modern-pc-or-mac/amp/
May 3, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.clickorlando.com/news/local/2020/05/01/report-man-caught-camping-on-disneys-discovery-island-says-it-was-tropical-paradise/?outputType=amp


----------



## TaigaChat (May 4, 2020)

May 3, 2020 5:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQH5o-IzwJI 
May 3, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dean_Malenko
May 3, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This guy was just in the ER lol
May 3, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Florida is opening back up....
May 3, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So bring out your dead!!
May 3, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GU0d8kpybVg
May 3, 2020 10:46 AM - RolandCloudIndonesia: Rachel Amanda & Reza Khadafi Happy Birthday Indonesian Celebrity BREAKING NEWS https://kask.us/iFYag
May 3, 2020 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJgNpm8cTE8
May 3, 2020 12:24 PM - Veho: Phone provider cancelled my old plan and switched me to the "default" plan without telling me.
May 3, 2020 12:24 PM - Veho: "This plan is being phased out and we encourage our users to pick one of the exciting new plans we have lined up."
May 3, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: And they "encourage" people by moving them to their most expensive prepaid plan.
May 3, 2020 12:27 PM - Veho: But meanwhile my fucking mail client ate up four months' worth of money  
May 3, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: My funds: **exist**
May 3, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: Mail client: **succ**
May 3, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: Aaanywho. New plan, who dis?
May 3, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fool.com/amp/investing/2020/05/02/nothing-seems-to-go-right-for-carnival-royal-carib.aspx
May 3, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you just need to synergize to the latest techcrocity founded by the local telcom in order to maximize their profitability
May 3, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Whatever lets me browse my maymays on the go.
May 3, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 3, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heidi Romanova
May 3, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: This isn't a search bar  
May 3, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol o but you should search it lol
May 3, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: Oh I did  
May 3, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cRcAVav
May 3, 2020 1:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CRq6AJo.png
May 3, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: I called my boss a bunghole last night
May 3, 2020 1:57 PM - bigfatToni: did you get fired
May 3, 2020 1:57 PM - bigfatToni: ?
May 3, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: I got promoted
May 3, 2020 2:19 PM - bigfatToni: but yesterday was opposite day
May 3, 2020 2:19 PM - bigfatToni: anyways good job
May 3, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: Did you get a raise to $600 per week, ken  ;o;
May 3, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/7eocd292hfw41.gif?format=mp4&s=84c6203ee8f49a9641fa1c986faca68917559348
May 3, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: THE FUCK IS THAT
May 3, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: Lamprey?
May 3, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: Remora?
May 3, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: Bloodworm?
May 3, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: Cthulhu?
May 3, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lamprey at a guess
May 3, 2020 7:30 PM - Flame: ken's dick my guess
May 3, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking great lakes are filled with the little fuckers
May 3, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/05/01/2031222/frontier-amid-bankruptcy-is-suspected-of-lying-about-broadband-expansion
May 3, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: River Monsters is show that guy is on... that's all I know about that clip lol
May 3, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yc86WuJ I knew this was coming lol
May 3, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tMPeUql Tom will like this one
May 3, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had seen those displays advertised at one point for some outragious price... lol
May 3, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vt5yiS3 Don't click this one Veho  (hunger alert) lol
May 3, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure that monitor cost like $20,000 at the time lol
May 3, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably $40,000 now lol
May 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would sell it so fast...
May 3, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or use it to play Tetris... lol
May 3, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I don't think that'd be super useful on old PCs lol
May 3, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Barely able to multitask lol
May 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was mostly used for just doing text and magazines or books
May 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So running 2 displays at 900X1600 was doable
May 3, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Games would probably not work lol
May 3, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice games on Uplay for free right now lol
May 3, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, AssCreed and Raymans and something else I forget lol
May 3, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/92346374 < 
May 3, 2020 8:37 PM - Chary: child of light
May 3, 2020 8:37 PM - Chary: and lol i had that mouse
May 3, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary buy that for me so I can review it 
May 3, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1mJv9pxm7M
May 3, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/here-are-all-the-free-games-you-can-grab-right-now/
May 3, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/92325258
May 3, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is that?
May 3, 2020 8:51 PM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: i need help plz 
May 3, 2020 8:52 PM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: my dsi xl is  stuck on pictochat
May 3, 2020 8:52 PM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: can someone say me a solution???
May 3, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/03/business/taco-bell-taco-bar-kit-trnd/index.html
May 3, 2020 8:57 PM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: SHIT, I SAID IF SOMEONE CAN FUCKING HELP ME SHITTT
May 3, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How about you fuck off to the forums where you're supposed to ask questions?
May 3, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it sounds like a personal problem
May 3, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Psi that megaman thing was for an accessory on the GBA IIRC
May 3, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.therockmanexezone.com/wiki/BattleChip_Gate <
May 3, 2020 9:02 PM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: lol, i did it myself lmao
May 3, 2020 9:02 PM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: i did it myself, i just uninstall unlaunch
May 3, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/sabq7s < Cooome ooooon USPS, find that lost fucking SD2SP2 
May 3, 2020 9:34 PM - Flame: so you going to have two SD2SP2 ??
May 3, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, the Chinese dude is refusing to give me a tracking number lol
May 3, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He probably saw the old tracking update and is waiting to see if it'll actually show up
May 3, 2020 9:57 PM - Flame: hahaha ;p
May 3, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, my dad bought my babby a PXP 3 to play with 
May 3, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of those super shitty 99898983 Chinese clone things lol
May 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Flame: does your dad even know who you are?
May 3, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He said he got it so she can play with this instead of my "priceless artifacts" 
May 3, 2020 10:23 PM - Flame: lol
May 3, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: omg this thing has Angry birds on it 
May 3, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a shitty cheap homebrew version of it lol
May 3, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the best game of all time
May 3, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Battletoads
May 3, 2020 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 3, 2020 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, you know that's not true.
May 3, 2020 10:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Battletoads & Double Dragon is the best game of all time 
May 3, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it's all Genesis games cuz Nintendo would sue them otherwise lol
May 3, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Came with three whole cartridges of 999999 games!
May 3, 2020 10:57 PM - Flame: but can it run crysis?
May 3, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, I'll have to scroll through all those games to find out ;O;
May 3, 2020 11:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can it run altered beast? 
May 4, 2020 12:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you mean 20 games
May 4, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: or he didnt send it tracked
May 4, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh god PXP, well at least its better than PCP (yeah that was a real thing)
May 4, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: ashens did a video on PCP and probably also PXP
May 4, 2020 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen that homebrew angry birds before, it's pretty bad, you don't get many degrees of aiming, and there are no physics at all, stuff falls down when you destroy whats under it and thats it, and you have to hit the pigs dead on because they won't die from  fall
May 4, 2020 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: those "homebrew" games always seem to be repeats, mostly made by a single company (touchgameplayer or something)
May 4, 2020 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: and show up on so many different plug and plagues
May 4, 2020 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: guess they're the only ones making games for this trash that are cheaply licensed but idk they could put some actual decent homebrew games on there instead while they're ripping everything else off instead of licensing trash
May 4, 2020 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: and trust me, the chinese have no qualms about ripping off nintendo games, 90% of the plug and plagues are famiclones
May 4, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you mean 20 games < no no, 60 games, I have three cartridges 
May 4, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: or he didnt send it tracked < Also, that'd be pretty extraordinary seeing how I, y'know, have a tracking number
May 4, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my grandson has one of those weird PSP things
May 4, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can add roms on microsd but it's a pain
May 4, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This thing doesn't have any micro sd slot lol
May 4, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless it's internal or something
May 4, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq9UbXiKTH0 < oof, yeah look how bare that thing is lol
May 4, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ah you got the cheaper model for like 4 dollars more they have a slot lol
May 4, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 4, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The cartridges don't actually have anything in them IIRC, just pins that bridge in the slot which chooses different pages lol
May 4, 2020 12:31 AM - Flame: poor toms baby.... got a present. but Tom's playing with it instead.
May 4, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, she's asleep so I can do what I like ;O;
May 4, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2020 12:47 AM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ywGz5vYrtc
May 4, 2020 12:47 AM - Flame: @Tom
May 4, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom should get his baby a hacked 3DS  lol
May 4, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The whole point of having the $5 thing is so she doesn't break something more expensive ;O;
May 4, 2020 12:51 AM - Flame: no Psionic, Tom should get a Xbone for his baby....
May 4, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 3DSs are cheap 
May 4, 2020 12:52 AM - Flame: DS lite no joke
May 4, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 360 controllers are built like tanks...
May 4, 2020 12:52 AM - Flame: i might buy a PXP
May 4, 2020 12:52 AM - Flame: for myself
May 4, 2020 12:52 AM - Flame: lol
May 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hacked New 3DS is pretty good for emulation
May 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop COPYING ME FLAME
May 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS GET SOME INDIVIDUALITY
May 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Flame: 
May 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom everyone wants to be you or be with you lol
May 4, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Next thing you know Flame's gonna pop in here and tell me he's married and has a babby on the way 
May 4, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol baby flame him name bic?
May 4, 2020 12:56 AM - Flame: Tom dont be silly
May 4, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh you're right, no one wants to fuck you anyways
May 4, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;
May 4, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 4, 2020 12:57 AM - Flame: 
May 4, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: <3
May 4, 2020 1:00 AM - Flame: fuck off tom. Thou shalt not commit adultery.
May 4, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget, can mods still warn staff members? lol
May 4, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, mag staff? lol
May 4, 2020 1:01 AM - Flame: huh?
May 4, 2020 1:02 AM - Flame: Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbor.
May 4, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just curious if you could warn me for being rude to a precious moderator ;O;
May 4, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2020 1:06 AM - Flame: tom i would defend you with my toy r us lightsaber
May 4, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 1:08 AM - kenenthk: You aren't a good temper unless you're rude to flame
May 4, 2020 1:10 AM - Flame: ken wut? thats like triple negative
May 4, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you spend your check on hookers and crack yet? LOL
May 4, 2020 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter took it all
May 4, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So your broke and not high? Lol
May 4, 2020 1:22 AM - Flame: lol
May 4, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sitting here at work doing nothing
May 4, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why is it illegal to randomly  taser people....
May 4, 2020 2:21 AM - FAST6191: Too many "tased you bro" moments meant nothing ever got done
May 4, 2020 2:22 AM - FAST6191: To that you now have to think of an acceptable reason
May 4, 2020 2:22 AM - FAST6191: Fortunately they do accept "calibration"
May 4, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to watch The Pest... horrible movie but it makes me laugh
May 4, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My day off I might watch it
May 4, 2020 2:34 AM - FAST6191: If I am going to do 90s comedy like that then would have to be The Big Hit
May 4, 2020 2:34 AM - FAST6191: Though if I see that I might have a look
May 4, 2020 2:35 AM - FAST6191: Not to mention I recently say Q The Winged Serpent so my cheesy film capacity is rather low
May 4, 2020 2:36 AM - FAST6191: not that q the winged serpent was bad (it was the most 70s/early 80s film I have ever seen)
May 4, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the Big Hit need to put that on my list
May 4, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last time I seen the big hit I was living with 2 bisexual women and doing a lot of naughty things lol
May 4, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nostalgia is a weird thing at times it seems things where awesome and other times just the worst lol
May 4, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 hours to go then I can get home and watch a movie or two maybe play a game or two lol
May 4, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some MAMR
May 4, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MAME even
May 4, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry Chary
May 4, 2020 3:14 AM - RolandCloudIndonesia: Rachel Amanda Indonesian Forums Girl Website Link Please Thanks : http://rachelamanda.unaux.com/index.php
May 4, 2020 3:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you seen that New Retrocade thing?


----------



## TaigaChat (May 5, 2020)

May 4, 2020 5:05 AM - T-hug: https://io9.gizmodo.com/florida-man-arrested-after-trying-to-quarantine-on-disn-1843225060
May 4, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Apple-IIGS-Computer-Monitor-Keyboard-Mouse-3-5-5-25-Drive-Games-1-Owner/353065805643?hash=item52345ca74b:g:zRQAAOSwmcReq23B
May 4, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom would like that lol
May 4, 2020 8:33 AM - DinohScene: yay, time to download ~100 gigs in PS4 games!
May 4, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exploit released?
May 4, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like do I need to buy a PS4? Lol
May 4, 2020 8:53 AM - DinohScene: nah
May 4, 2020 8:54 AM - DinohScene: I just thought fuck it and updated me PS4
May 4, 2020 8:54 AM - DinohScene: it's not like I'm going to play many games on it anyway ;')
May 4, 2020 9:28 AM - JonSilvera: I'm sorry as I am new to the forums - I've been a fan since inception. I run a developer called FUZE Technologies and i'm behind FUZE4 Nintendo Switch. I'd like to discuss this with GBAtemp - can you advise my best course of action? (again, sorry but I was struggling to find a way in)
May 4, 2020 9:28 AM - JonSilvera: (and by the way - this is only in a positive context)
May 4, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: https://cosplay.kotaku.com/chinese-exoskeleton-is-basically-death-stranding-cospla-1843230433/amp
May 4, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: JonSilvera, I think it would be best to PM the magazine staff and the administrators, and discuss it with them.
May 4, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: It could be possible to arrange an interview or a writeup.
May 4, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: It would be nice if you could introduce your app to our members, but please consult with the mag staff and admins about the best way to do so.
May 4, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: I would contact shaunj66, T-hug and Chary.
May 4, 2020 10:16 AM - JonSilvera: Veho, you have interpreted my intent perfectly - right now we are trying to get the message out there that here's a great way to learn to code 'at home' - but we always have to be so careful not to look like were trying to capitalise on the current situation
May 4, 2020 10:17 AM - JonSilvera: more than this though is that this is a great way to get into homebrew which again is another delicate subject that I have generally steered away from - even though it is one of our main interests
May 4, 2020 10:19 AM - JonSilvera: i'd love to do an article type write up for GBAtemp - I am not kidding when I say I have been a fan since the beginning
May 4, 2020 10:20 AM - JonSilvera: i started using Mame not long after it began and certainly from 1997
May 4, 2020 10:22 AM - JonSilvera: oh good grief - that thought just made me look up UltraHLE as I remember what a jaw dropping experience that was
May 4, 2020 10:23 AM - JonSilvera: so I just looked it up and found myself looking at an archive JoseQ's Emu Views site - I haven't seen that name for so long!
May 4, 2020 10:26 AM - JonSilvera: anyway, i digress, which I always will towards retro and emu!
May 4, 2020 10:28 AM - JonSilvera: Veho, may I push you a little bit more. And once again I apologise for my ignorance but am I able to direct message Shaunj66 and the others and if so how?
May 4, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: Hmm, there's a required number of posts you need to have in order to send PMs. I will PM you and invite them to the conversation.
May 4, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: There we go.
May 4, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: You should get a notification, check your PMs. I've invited the staff to the convo.
May 4, 2020 10:47 AM - JonSilvera: just seen seen it - thanks joing now
May 4, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Happy to help.
May 4, 2020 11:16 AM - DinohScene: Hi Jon! Nice to see you on GBAtemp!
May 4, 2020 11:29 AM - RolandCloudIndonesia: Jesus Christ!
May 4, 2020 11:37 AM - DinohScene: Superstar!
May 4, 2020 11:38 AM - JonSilvera: :-)
May 4, 2020 11:38 AM - JonSilvera: nice to be here
May 4, 2020 11:39 AM - JonSilvera: as i said, i've had GBA booked-marked since day one - it is one of the longest remaining go-to sites
May 4, 2020 11:40 AM - DinohScene: Best community on the planet
May 4, 2020 11:42 AM - kenenthk: Just because I'm a member?
May 4, 2020 11:42 AM - DinohScene: Tell me Jon, how hard is it to code for the switch?
May 4, 2020 11:42 AM - DinohScene: Simply curious haha
May 4, 2020 12:09 PM - JonSilvera: Sorry for the pauses - busy boy here!
May 4, 2020 12:09 PM - JonSilvera: how hard is it - wrong question. How easy it is to code?
May 4, 2020 12:10 PM - JonSilvera: and the answer to that is very, very easy indeed. Mate, we teach age seven up!
May 4, 2020 12:31 PM - DinohScene: eh it's fine, was doing grocery shopping meself
May 4, 2020 12:31 PM - DinohScene: only to have the car die halfway through ;/
May 4, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh you need like a Benz or something lol
May 4, 2020 12:36 PM - DinohScene: hah, I don't even have enough to properly do groceries, let alone for a Merc
May 4, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was mega rich I would send you one lol
May 4, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDoRmT0iRic My dream car lol
May 4, 2020 12:38 PM - DinohScene: if you where mega rich, I'd ask for a Alpine A310 ;p
May 4, 2020 12:43 PM - JonSilvera: For me it always has to be the Audi RS3 Quattro - but right now it's a Golf Polo (my daughters learning to drive)
May 4, 2020 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a lambo?
May 4, 2020 12:43 PM - JonSilvera: good grief no - far too flash for me!
May 4, 2020 12:44 PM - JonSilvera: i like the understated look and then the 'wtf was that' shouts behind me :-)
May 4, 2020 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok
May 4, 2020 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i meant Dinoh though
May 4, 2020 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: what about a tesla
May 4, 2020 12:49 PM - JonSilvera: ahh sorry - typical me trying to hijack a conversation!
May 4, 2020 12:51 PM - DinohScene: I'd sell me mother if I could own a Lambo : D
May 4, 2020 12:51 PM - DinohScene: but I lack the funds to keep it
May 4, 2020 12:51 PM - DinohScene: perhaps if I sell me boyfriend
May 4, 2020 12:52 PM - JonSilvera: Wow - your mum must be something special!
May 4, 2020 12:53 PM - JonSilvera: i'd barely get a scooter for mine
May 4, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: tesla then dinoh, electric cars have less upkeep (and no gas...)
May 4, 2020 12:57 PM - DinohScene: Well I never had so much support from me mum n dad after I lived with them again haha
May 4, 2020 12:57 PM - DinohScene: @Jd, I wouldn't mind having a Tesla
May 4, 2020 12:57 PM - DinohScene: but it has got to be a cabrio
May 4, 2020 12:57 PM - DinohScene: anyway, I'm going to get me brother his car and tow mine to the garage
May 4, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dream vehicle if I could ride just once in one.... SR-71 Blackbird!!!!
May 4, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZScVFtKa-f8
May 4, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to rewatch those... So funny
May 4, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0_4nmW5GZhQ
May 4, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2hgybxG.mp4
May 4, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho he fell for it!
May 4, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If he was hauling eggs they are surely scrambled?
May 4, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: If he was hauling martinis, they are now shaken, not stirred.
May 4, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: If he was hauling game consoles, GameStop will sell them as "brand new in the box mint condition no returns".
May 4, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lpl
May 4, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fool.com/amp/investing/2020/05/03/why-you-should-return-to-work-even-if-unemployment.aspx
May 4, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: Unless it's this job: https://i.imgur.com/9BevVji.mp4
May 4, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, fucking weird going from my 14" Razer back downstairs to my 3 24" monitors 
May 4, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 4, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom makes money than me sitting at home.
May 4, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get fired, duh ;O;
May 4, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit thought about it lol
May 4, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Florida is like 60% of your pay plus 600 for me would be massive
May 4, 2020 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
May 4, 2020 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Michigan is only giving me $160 lol
May 4, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: The bums.
May 4, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah Michigan kinda cheap on unemployment
May 4, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would end up pulling in like 1K a week lol
May 4, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well almost
May 4, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The issue us getting fired from my job is difficult... I could tell you some stories that would have you asking what does it take to get fired...
May 4, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Promotions that literally make no sense unless sexual favors where involved
May 4, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Security is a weird industry
May 4, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.foxnews.com/us/hospital-security-guard-caught-having-sex-with-womans-corpse-authorities-say.amp
May 4, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This guy got fired but I can tell you worse stories from a safety perspective that they did not get fired
May 4, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One guy left his gun in the ER bathroom for over an hour.... The same ER where they handle mental patients.... Did not get fired
May 4, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Total incompetence
May 4, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Why cant they do that at my mental hospitals
May 4, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1m0ErXc
May 4, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-ampere-turing-not-aging-well/ < ha, get fucked Psi ;O;
May 4, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 5:57 PM - Flame: lool
May 4, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: FInally I will be able to trace my rays on a limited budget.
May 4, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol It's pretty cool at 4K  lol
May 4, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to plop down 1200 bucks to see it now  lol
May 4, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from 2TB NVMe land 
May 4, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/saulzh < LOOK AT ALL THAT SPACE
May 4, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to fill it with tons of games I'll never play 
May 4, 2020 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Games? Ha you have porn.gbatemp backed up on it
May 4, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of idiot would keep that backed up on a laptop?
May 4, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's on my main server, moron
May 4, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 4, 2020 6:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, I finally beat Gunstar heroes. 
May 4, 2020 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it fills up quick Tom
May 4, 2020 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, you should use a 500gb nvme as your OS drive and the 2tb for games
May 4, 2020 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: super fast nvme for OS
May 4, 2020 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: still fast nvme for games
May 4, 2020 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: like i did
May 4, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only one M.2 slot in this laptop
May 4, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise I would've
May 4, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, laptop
May 4, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: my laptop's got a 500gb sata ssd and a 2tb seagate firecuda sshd
May 4, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it does have a msata slot supposedly
May 4, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: msata drives are not cheap though
May 4, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it would be cool to have a msata drive for the OS and important files and then 2x2tb firecudas in RAID1
May 4, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just made home made broccoli soup, and a white chocolate berry smoothie 
May 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah mSATA is hella expensive
May 4, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My gaming Desktop though has a 1tb nvme already, and a 500gb SSD, and then a like 4 mechanical HDDs, 2 old WD Blues and 2 Seagate Barracudas I think?
May 4, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I'll need to replace then all, some of those drives have been in use for over a decade now I think lol
May 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Apple-IIGS-Computer-Monitor-Keyboard-Mouse-3-5-5-25-Drive-Games-1-Owner/353065805643?hash=item52345ca74b:g:zRQAAOSwmcReq23B
May 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy this Tom lol
May 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, I bet that'll hit like $800 by the end of the auction
May 4, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly probably since it's 1 owner still has the boxes and manuals and stuff lol
May 4, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It plays Apple IIe stuff too  lol
May 4, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well like 99.9999% of it
May 4, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say some productivity stuff and a couple of education games?
May 4, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://atariage.com/forums/topic/76171-apple-iigs-game-incompatibilities/
May 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Muhahahahah TOSEC Sega Saturn 
May 4, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 180GB's I thought it would be larger... lol
May 4, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: ~She
May 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turns out that one was dead so 180GB's is zero GB's lol but I found one that's all regions like 560GB's lol
May 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably take all night to download 
May 4, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to play virtual hydlide lll
May 4, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not lll
May 4, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK OC meme inbound lol
May 4, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/wendys-possible-supply-shortages-coronavirus.amp
May 4, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/riH5EsGcmTw
May 4, 2020 9:36 PM - Veho: Is Wendy's any good? All I know about them is that they have that horribly forced social media persona.
May 4, 2020 9:36 PM - Veho: But by all accounts they are barrly above McDonalds.
May 4, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like all fast food, just depends on the location really
May 4, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their burgers I think are generally better than McDonalds though
May 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And their frosty's are good, too lol
May 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is basically just chocolate milk, whipped cream, and condensed milk that's frozen lol
May 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the biggest fan of their fries, but then most fast food fries are pretty eh lol
May 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-affordable-ryzen-3-3100-hits-46ghz-on-all-cores-in-benchmark-leak/ < unrelated, but goddamn that's a fucking beast of a CPU if that ends up being true
May 4, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $99 that's an insanely good value
May 4, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 4 cores 8 threads
May 4, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is just abusing Intel at this point lol
May 4, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaaarrgghh that complete Saturn set has no seeds 
May 4, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even kenenthk could afford that 3100 lol
May 4, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How big is the Saturn set?
May 4, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to find one that has seeds... one was a little over 500GB's
May 4, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
May 4, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So much smaller than the PS1 set, if I can find it  lol
May 4, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not surprising, I think the Saturn only had like 1000 games or something lol
May 4, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NA set is like 180GB's
May 4, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS1 is like 3000 lol
May 4, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only grabbed like 5 games myself 
May 4, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah if you don't like fighting games or shooters the Saturn is not a great system
May 4, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Panzer Dragoon 1, 2, and Saga and then Virtua Cop 1 and 2 lol
May 4, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Virtual Hydlide you should try it lol just watched the GDQ speed run of it lol
May 4, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these dames I need to grab a lightgun for my consoles lol
May 4, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 45 minutes and probably like 450 frames of animation lol
May 4, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a couple of lightguns for the Dreamcast they don't work 
May 4, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally house of the dead blue balled lol
May 4, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least typing of the dead works fine with a keyboard
May 4, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, gotta have good ol' fashion CRT for lightgun games
May 4, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Typing of the Dead is super fun on PC lol
May 4, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still install it every now and again for fun
May 4, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a CRT 
May 4, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, just broken then lol
May 4, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just for those old systems and the guns on the Dreamcast... just unreliable is my guess? Minty condition
May 4, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I have the new Typing of the dead on the PC and wow the language lol
May 4, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's hilarious lol
May 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't play it with my grandson around for sure lol
May 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be easier now... since I have this mechanical keyboard lol
May 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually install it when I want to get used to a new keyboard quickly
May 4, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I do fine on ye olde membrain crap keyboards lol
May 4, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archive.org/details/segasaturntranslations hmmm I wonder if snatcher is in there.
May 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
May 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol It's like if you want to play that game, Sega CD only lol
May 4, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I get bored with it about 1 or 2 hours in....
May 4, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it's on PS1, but I assume it never got a US release lol
May 4, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I literally just hate FMV games lol (although the music and art is all top notch)
May 4, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think there might be a translation patch for the PS1 like an IPS file?
May 4, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you have to rip stuff from the Sega CD version and do bunch of crap... I am wayyyy too lazy for that
May 4, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah FMV games are pretty rough lol
May 4, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember watching my brother play the X-Files FMV game years ago on PS1 I think?
May 4, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it is on there yes
May 4, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the PS1 (if done right) had decent FMV.... but other than ending or story elements FMV should be kept to a minimum lol
May 4, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fantasy VII on the PS1 almost killed me for FMV lol
May 4, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think this is what happened to me the last time I tried to get a full Saturn set...
May 4, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can get all the games 1 at a time.... but that's terribly slow and labor intensive...
May 4, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I ended up playing some Shinobi and like 1-2 other games got bored and quit lol
May 4, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD4vBxwrVTs Ryzen 5 looks like it will be a monster
May 4, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5000 even
May 4, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AAQ-cv-alAY?t=214 Interesting....
May 4, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arcadesystems.co.uk/8tb-hyperspin-external-hard-drive.html Almost tempted to buy one of these, but I could do it pretty quickly on my own... lol
May 5, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh cool, apparently the guy I bought my 2TB NVMe from either tried to scam me or just didn't know what he had cuz he sent me an XPG SX8100 rather than an SX8200 
May 5, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not like a huge deal, TBH, the SX8100 just has a smaller RAM cache and I think a smaller SLC cache but otherwise should be mostly the same
May 5, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna see if I can get a partial refund 
May 5, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh a different controller as well apparently
May 5, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ydNJCGB
May 5, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QyR5RO7
May 5, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zrfek55
May 5, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DPloglH
May 5, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/5/4/21246880/super-mario-64-dx12-4k-native-no-emulator-download-hidden


----------



## TaigaChat (May 6, 2020)

May 5, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aDjj8nd
May 5, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: 
May 5, 2020 9:03 AM - sailr: I encountered some problems when translating gbc games, where should I ask?
May 5, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: Here would be best I think: https://gbatemp.net/forums/other-handhelds.202/
May 5, 2020 9:58 AM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/gallery/b1VFHc6
May 5, 2020 9:59 AM - T-hug: We've come a long way since 'star wars kid'
May 5, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: 
May 5, 2020 10:28 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/u083txZ
May 5, 2020 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
May 5, 2020 11:12 AM - Veho: U
May 5, 2020 11:12 AM - Veho: Got fired yet?
May 5, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let my dog out this morning and two ducks where making more ducks in my front yard lol
May 5, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C0RVvt5
May 5, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AuTyOQy.jpeg
May 5, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: Two ducks were playing duck-duck-dick.
May 5, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/04/europe/russia-medical-workers-windows-intl/index.html
May 5, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4o72ep1
May 5, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They fell for it!!! lol
May 5, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jfnUPu1.jpg
May 5, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hxbwW9w
May 5, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Zxe1FAC.mp4 I want this.... 
May 5, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0CZdraL
May 5, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: They are hornets that murder you, and all of it.
May 5, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: Is that creme brulee in a cone?
May 5, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/d6bFh6i
May 5, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think so
May 5, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cone thing lol
May 5, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just needs a single strawberry sliced thin and spread out on it... then a single mint leaf....
May 5, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably would be disappointed to be honest... Once you have had gourmet creme brulee you get spoiled lol
May 5, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E1erRpU
May 5, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xuMamK8
May 5, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: I've only ever had that crappy creme brulee-oid things you can buy in stores.
May 5, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: https://cdn1.interspar.at/cachableservlets/articleImage.dam/at/2437804/dt_sub.jpg
May 5, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: "Creme brulee-inspired milk dessert product."
May 5, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/V7HzRsK.jpg
May 5, 2020 1:26 PM - LinuxCat: hi
May 5, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are tasty Veho but if you get a chance to get one at an expensive resteraunt where they use a blow torch to brown the sugar on top... ohh lord lol
May 5, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might ruin those pre made store ones... lol
May 5, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Kxkrrkt
May 5, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tu6WoLb
May 5, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6P1ibB2.mp4
May 5, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/can-you-make-alcohol-with-sugar-and-meat.564324/
May 5, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vBSpzy7.jpg
May 5, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet he is one of those people who pays to get his balls kicked...
May 5, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BR1ZAfD.jpg
May 5, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1zpsgM6
May 5, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: LOL
May 5, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Inaccurate, not enough toilet paper ;O;
May 5, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MN0NK33.jpg
May 5, 2020 3:44 PM - kenenthk: I just bought a new bed
May 5, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Single?
May 5, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/5/4/21246880/super-mario-64-dx12-4k-native-no-emulator-download-hidden
May 5, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.playstation.com/en-us/product/UP9000-CUSA15400_00-PHGDIGITALDELUXE?&emcid=se-pi-240746&gclsrc=aw.ds&ds_rl=1280416&gclid=Cj0KCQjwncT1BRDhARIsAOQF9LmNZ38sk0RpuaOCm5qGVncPAsb-Uf2tAoF3iOEyogcL-EPPmktQM2saAvo9EALw_wcB
May 5, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Grabbed that PC port already, it's decent
May 5, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What we really need is a 60fps patch though ;O;
May 5, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 5, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Queen sapphire sleep
May 5, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, Halo 2 anniversary releasing on the 12th
May 5, 2020 5:06 PM - Flame: i have a EZ-Flash omega tom... DO YOU!?
May 5, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
May 5, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm not gonna be a little BITCH AND COPY YOU EITHER ;O;
May 5, 2020 5:19 PM - Flame: ill rememeber that!
May 5, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, a Telltale game?
May 5, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 5, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: [Everyone disliked that]
May 5, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1230340/The_Sperminator_Rescuing_Tzar_Vlad/
May 5, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When will we be seeing a review of this hidden gem of a game? lol
May 5, 2020 6:40 PM - Flame: i expect you to buy it Psionic and review it
May 5, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 5, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For 1.99 I might... lol
May 5, 2020 6:46 PM - Flame: now i feel like a bully. making you spend all your pocket money on thrash
May 5, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I spend more money on the vending machine at work lol
May 5, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I am trying to figure out is it like a Fortnite rip off or a FPS rip off... lol
May 5, 2020 6:50 PM - Flame: *punches Psionic in the gut*
May 5, 2020 6:50 PM - Flame: BUY IT!
May 5, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I could get it from SKIDROW lol
May 5, 2020 6:51 PM - Flame: looks like real waste of money. you should
May 5, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Kmt96bThGgg?t=298
May 5, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Featuring Graphics and Sound!!!
May 5, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes at the same time!
May 5, 2020 7:01 PM - Flame: wtf
May 5, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/05/05/1820235/scientists-say-a-now-dominant-strain-of-the-coronavirus-appears-to-be-more-contagious-than-original
May 5, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone used evolution points lol
May 5, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/05/05/0527237/experts-are-puzzled-over-why-the-coronavirus-lingers-in-some-asymptomatic-patients-for-as-long-as-40-days
May 5, 2020 7:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9jJHVmH.mp4
May 5, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/05/03/2135233/americas-government-approves-release-of-genetically-engineered-mosquitoes
May 5, 2020 7:17 PM - Shuvo47: any xbox 360 jtag user?
May 5, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to be... lol
May 5, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 5 Xbox 360's and tons of games and controllers but no JTAG, I even have the tool to open them. Just need to order parts and have time to do it...
May 5, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Send a pm to Dinohscene, he's the Xbox guru around here
May 5, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gI9BfvS
May 5, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5Lyt3MT
May 5, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GG8xQ4s.png
May 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UyHilYM
May 5, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJDm6d9lOcw
May 5, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/661325/should-you-use-hdmi-displayport-usb-c-or-thunderbolt-for-a-4k-moni/amp/
May 5, 2020 10:32 PM - Sicklyboy: hi fam
May 5, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3CxQ-OmLkU
May 5, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly hey 
May 5, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew Sickly
May 5, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking a little green there
May 5, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 
May 5, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GifFK7eoFYA DDR5 
May 5, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8400Mhz... sounds so nice lol
May 5, 2020 10:41 PM - Sicklyboy: eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
May 5, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh something may beat the Shield TV in a year or two.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU5X99N5pj8
May 5, 2020 10:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dance dance revolution 5 doesn't exist 
May 5, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They called it Dance Dance Counter Revolution
May 5, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF82Wue_VPE
May 5, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh something may beat the Shield TV in a year or two.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU5X99N5pj8 < I doubt it, Nvidia will see that shit and just launch their Tegra Orin shit for consumers lol
May 5, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 ARM Cores, supposed to be based on Ampere, and built at 7nm lol
May 5, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DDR5 as well IIRC lol
May 5, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want Shield TV 2 lol
May 5, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That will probably never happen, unfortunately lol
May 5, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as no one else releases a similar Android TV thing that fucks the X1, they'll just keep rehashing it
May 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that AMD thing is probably the only ARM-based SoC that'll do that
May 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's not expected until 2021 or 2022 lol
May 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At which point we'll probably all be dead from Corona
May 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or murder wasps lol
May 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually when 8K becomes a thing I think they will have too?
May 5, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona transmitting murder wasps!
May 5, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bat wing tar tar...
May 5, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCadcBR95oU
May 5, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Ik_x-xkQs&list=RDMMb9Ik_x-xkQs&start_radio=1
May 5, 2020 11:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Really wish tegra x1 was shield portable 2
May 5, 2020 11:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: (Don't make nitnendo switch jokes) :
May 5, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is, it's called the fucking Nintendo Switch
May 5, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 5, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is time for something new though, like good GC emulation  lol
May 5, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 5, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna need the Xavier or higher for that I suspect lol
May 5, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: X1 is close, but I don't think it has the raw power for it
May 5, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, for third party emulation anyways, Nintendo is definitely capable of it lol
May 5, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah maybe with the leaks someone will make an illegal emulator lol
May 5, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 5, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm definitely curious to see what Dolphin ends up figuring out from the source leaks
May 5, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the PC probably not much will be gained?
May 5, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like 98% perfected now?
May 5, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are still a couple games I think that aren't playable yet
May 5, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And may help with the many that have other issues
May 5, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know StarWars Rogue Squadron 2 is my benchmark... lol
May 5, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The game runs fine, it's that opening disco dance scene that chokes on almost everything lol
May 5, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it to play perfectly one time, when I OCed my i5 Skylake and RAM to literally almost cooking levels... lol
May 5, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 5, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going from a GTX 980 to a 2080 Ti had almost no effect
May 5, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well yeah, GPU does jack shit on Dolphin beyond extra enhancements 
May 5, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking IF it's true about AMD 4000's having a 50% increase in floating point performance that might be the final nail in that coffin
May 5, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's pretty playable now, thanks to uber shaders lol
May 5, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPLaVErf6sw <
May 5, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for sure the game itself I never had a problem getting it to 60FPS except on a Core 2 Duo
May 5, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That video skipped the Disco scene lol
May 5, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No more stuttering, or at least during gameplay, and crashes I think are contained to a only a couple areas now?
May 5, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZdkhxTALxc
May 5, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might be saying the wrong game but they all play fine lol
May 5, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn in 4K with the latest build and everything it almost is full speed like 49-55 FPS out of 60
May 5, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was on Ryzen 3000 probably would be
May 5, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4000 for sure lol
May 5, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 5, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soon my precious.... *in golom voice*
May 5, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could test my 3600, but then I'd have to go downstairs ;O;
May 5, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
May 5, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could test my i7 7700hq on my laptop 
May 5, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just waiting for a 4800X or whatever they will be called
May 5, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom don't do it your laptop might melt
May 5, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That intro from Factor 5 has to use like every single clock tick on the poor old GameCube lol
May 5, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The game plays perfectly though lol
May 5, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It hits like 97c under 100% load lol
May 5, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot how good GameCube looks in 4K
May 5, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn Tom you could start fires with that thing lol
May 5, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 5, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPU I've seen hit like 85C under max
May 5, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was testing Gears Tactics and Gears of Wars Ultimate last night
May 5, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah surprisingly my GPU doesn't get that hot
May 5, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably that enourmus triple slot cooler.
May 5, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least when I stop using it, it can double as a murder weapon lol
May 5, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=11G-P4-2383-KR  OK 2.75 slot lol
May 5, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even use all those weird features... lol
May 5, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: USB Type C ummm sure why not? lol
May 6, 2020 12:00 AM - Meti: hello
May 6, 2020 12:01 AM - DinohScene: Hi!
May 6, 2020 12:12 AM - Joe88: its meant for vr headsets but im not sure if any on the market even use a single cable, they all need breakout boxes
May 6, 2020 12:14 AM - Joe88: you can still connect whatever you want to it though, hard drives, mouse/keyboard ect
May 6, 2020 12:15 AM - Joe88: https://www.roadtovr.com/valve-index-virtuallink-adapter-canceled/
May 6, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do a type C hard drive Mobo also has that connection
May 6, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kKsSYCO
May 6, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YIltQt2
May 6, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Jedi are not ready for Florida man...
May 6, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nfYIZn7
May 6, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ole6XZg
May 6, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EbF4y1m lol it is a glitch but a funny one.
May 6, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zer3h3O
May 6, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aKnUBPb


----------



## TaigaChat (May 7, 2020)

May 6, 2020 5:14 AM - T-hug: https://www.unilad.co.uk/life/vegan-mum-drinking-sperm-smoothies-as-she-claims-they-help-fight-coronavirus
May 6, 2020 5:42 AM - Veho: She misunderstood when they told her that vitamin D helps with immunity.
May 6, 2020 7:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: omegalul vegan moms
May 6, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: ZOMG GAMERZ
May 6, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: You alive?
May 6, 2020 11:10 AM - TheRedfox: please give me the D
May 6, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QII252CPeG0
May 6, 2020 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/gegxnd/twilight_menu_v1500_3rd_anniversary_release/
May 6, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://it.slashdot.org/story/20/05/06/0023257/an-adult-cam-site-exposed-1088-billion-records
May 6, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: SO now you can search by name? Cool.
May 6, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: 
May 6, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NvJJGFS.jpg
May 6, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2020 4:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Dxtf5Eo.jpg
May 6, 2020 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 6, 2020 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No one around?
May 6, 2020 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Good 
May 6, 2020 5:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: *BOING* 
May 6, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JNsjSL4.jpg
May 6, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1srHbb8
May 6, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UZQ05up
May 6, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered another battery powered mower cuz the one I bought last year died over winter 
May 6, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went to go mow my lawn for the first time this Spring annnnnnnnnnnd shit wouldn't start lol
May 6, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think the electric motor is toast
May 6, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/lawn-mowers/l1621i/961330034/ < Found someone selling this NIB for $250 so I nabbed it lol
May 6, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the battery froze?
May 6, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The charge meter thing was measuring it ok
May 6, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I popped it on the charger yesterday when it was dead, showed as fully charged when I went to test so I think it's ok?
May 6, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm electric mowers shouldn't die? if anything they should be way more reliable than gas ones lol
May 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well tbf this was a cheap af one lol
May 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: Get a gas mower, I hear gas has a negative price these days  ;O;
May 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like $150 or something when I bought it a year ago
May 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol They will pay you to mow your lawn lol
May 6, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This will probably be the last battery powered mower I get I think lol
May 6, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If this one fucks up by next year, it'll be back to good ol' fossil fuels
May 6, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gasprices.aaa.com/state-gas-price-averages/
May 6, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Comes with actual removable batteries lol
May 6, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am hungry but I don't know what I want for dinner.... Mask and gloves go the store or some random drive through crap... lol
May 6, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 of them, even
May 6, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5.2ah! Lol
May 6, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: Why the fuck is diesel the most expensive?
May 6, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you overeclock your lawn mower?
May 6, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's always way more expensive here
May 6, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: 
May 6, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus these prices are hilarious, I have come to realize that gas prices do not reflect the price of a barrel of oil at all....
May 6, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The motor is probably capable at running way faster than it's stock, so probably lol
May 6, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, gas prices are a thing lol
May 6, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna shoot back up as more areas open up though 
May 6, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Any excuse to jack up prices
May 6, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Someone in the middle East farted!!!" Time to raise the prices....
May 6, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I played Terminator something or other, and it wasn't terrible... Generic as fuck but not terrible lol
May 6, 2020 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what's a genesis game with good music? 
May 6, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Road Rash Sonic the Hedgehog hmmm some other ones but not many lol
May 6, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gunstar Heros and like most of the early games... after GEMS the idea of Genesis and Music became two different concepts lol
May 6, 2020 10:24 PM - bitjacker: battletoads!
May 6, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have Battletoads?
May 6, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://arcade1up.com/collections/cabinets/products/i-star-wars-i-%E2%84%A2-limited-edition-seated-at-home-arcade-game < Jesus fuck I need that
May 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 
May 6, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad all things considered
May 6, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking at least 750 lol
May 6, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, if I didn't just spend like $800 on stuff I might've considered getting one of those cabinets again to trick out 
May 6, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put your Pi in and a BT controller for other games... lol
May 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lawn mower, 2TB NVMe, shoes for everyone, stuff to repair my front door's screen, cameras...lol
May 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoes... what a waste of money  lol
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I bought one, I'd get replacement joysticks and buttons which would need a controller board for, and then I'd need a video controller to use their screen and such
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lawn mower... buy goat mows lown for you and now you can have sex with it! lol
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lawn even lol
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last I checked all that is like an extra $100 or so, which is pretty ok
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then the cabinets are like $300 or whatever and then it's kinda ehhhh lol
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 at the least to make them good
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $450 if you wanted their official stand things to make them full height lol
May 6, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At which point I could just build one myself for cheaper lol
May 6, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With hookers and booze? lol
May 6, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With actual wood and not cheapo MDF lol
May 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there would be a market for like artistic wood game cabinets
May 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife said her step dad would consider building me a cabinet for a birthday or christmas or something, but that never happened lol
May 6, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like furniture grade oak with games carved into the wood....
May 6, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, artisanal arcade cabinets
May 6, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Starting at $9999.99
May 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol exactly
May 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would only need to sell like 6 a year lol
May 6, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 6, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For 20,000 you get real Cubic zirconia embedded into the sides and markee lol
May 6, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL, the name of the company shipping my mower is "Dealer's Supply co" 
May 6, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also dang that was fucking fast, literally ordered it like a couple hours ago and it's already actually shipped lol
May 6, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will it come with drugs in the box? Who knows! lol
May 6, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dear Sir and or Mam... We may have inadvertently sent you the wrong... product..." lol
May 6, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 75lbs worth of drugs ;O;
May 6, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwwww yeeeeah, Comcrap is extending their free unlimited data cap thing until June 30th now 
May 6, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet now you can download giant stuff lol
May 6, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need a trimmed compressed PS1 set Tom? I can probably send it to you at your peak speed lol
May 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I don't need 500 barbie games kthx ;O;
May 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's only 450GB's lol
May 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I deleted all those 
May 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No sports no Barbie are Barnie or Light Speed.... lol
May 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't wanna fill up my HDDs with too much stuff just yet lol
May 6, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Parses perfectly in ePSXe or any other things lol
May 6, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 8TB external only has like 1.8TB left 
May 6, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol fill it now before your capped again lol
May 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can always delete stuff later lol
May 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think my 4TB media HDD in my Pi NAS is nearly full as well lol
May 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah only 350GB left of that lol
May 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I need some large drives myself
May 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I lied... My PS1 dream set is only 323GB's lol
May 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to delete a couple of stinkers....
May 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I still have Blasto lol
May 6, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also have the ET PS1 game  lol
May 6, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 6, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly it's not awful.
May 6, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/8514
May 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Giving up on my SD2SP2 adapter showing up now, so I guess I'm gonna refund it and buy something from the US lol
May 6, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nothing is made here 
May 6, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does Stone Age Gamers have something?
May 6, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nv1evHA
May 6, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1eb8E4U
May 6, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt it, I just grabbed one from another ebay seller actually in the US lol
May 6, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was a whole $2 more 
May 6, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 2 dollars thats crazy!!!
May 6, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://stoneagegamer.com/ Get the Mega SD!
May 6, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The chinese guy dropped his prices from $8 to $4 lol
May 6, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already spent all the money 
May 6, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 6, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still want a TG16 Mini
May 6, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kVlalD5
May 6, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...did people not know how to open those kinds of bags??
May 6, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TurboGrafx-16-mini-Electronic-Games/dp/B07QD9GQ9J December 31.....
May 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I did not, then again I just ripped them off like a savage lol
May 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS lol
May 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The dog food bags I buy use them lol
May 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably used the faster method... lol
May 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine too lol
May 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Harder to just rip open the plastic fiber ones but I still do it lol
May 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if I did steroids, I could probably open safes with my hands...
May 6, 2020 11:38 PM - Flame: @Tom https://gbatemp.net/attachments/img_20200507_003403-jpg.208047/
May 6, 2020 11:39 PM - Flame: i win.
May 6, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Congratulations on buying things I buy Flame
May 6, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're all very proud of you
May 6, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 6, 2020 11:39 PM - Flame: thank you.
May 6, 2020 11:39 PM - Flame: you made me happy,
May 6, 2020 11:40 PM - kingbradley6000: silent hill 2
May 6, 2020 11:40 PM - Flame: or you buying things im buying tom
May 6, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Flame
May 6, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We have evidence
May 6, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox logs ;O;
May 6, 2020 11:41 PM - Flame: i mean i do have a sd2sp.... do you? ;O;
May 6, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Bhvfa3zRaGs
May 6, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones for Tom 
May 6, 2020 11:49 PM - Flame: 
May 6, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, seen it
May 6, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 6, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember wanting a PS/2 so bad lol
May 6, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where so expensive but they where awesome
May 7, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what will replace PCIe....
May 7, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-10th-gen-comet-lake-overclock-10900k
May 7, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5Qy9ihyQ75M
May 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what will replace PCIe.... < TBH, I don't think anyone really plans to replace PCIe any time soon
May 7, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially since we already have PCIe Gen 5 that was supposed to be a thing this year as starting mass production
May 7, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And PCIe gen 6 is already through it's first draft of design lol
May 7, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know Intel announced some potential competitor thing, CLX or something
May 7, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is supposed to have like PCIe Gen 5 speeds
May 7, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if anyone is going to bother adopting it
May 7, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat hmmmm
May 7, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching What Happened LA Noir lol
May 7, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/5/6/21247907/microsoft-surface-book-3-specs-price-release-date
May 7, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I really like the Surface Book designs
May 7, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If they weren't so expensive I'd buy one lol
May 7, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But MS is going all Apple with their pricing so noooooope lol
May 7, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And those 15W CPUs, ew lol
May 7, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably because the battery is the size of a grape lol
May 7, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Noooooo, Surface Book series has had super good battery life
May 7, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they have two batteries, one in the base and one in the tablet portion lol
May 7, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Surface Book 2 could do like 15 hours of continuous use for like videos and web browsing and such
May 7, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If my OG Surface Book's base didn't take a shit I'd probably still be using that lol
May 7, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That 15 hours probably comes from sticking too that 15 watts
May 7, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cuz of the two batteries 
May 7, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They stick a tiny one in the tablet portion, but then a big ol fucker in the base since they have a ton of space without a full Mobo in there
May 7, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol All I know is I love tablets but Android seems to be better for it?
May 7, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: COD MW2 Remastered is over 60GB's lol damn
May 7, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We need like 20TB SSD's and crap lol
May 7, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The first one was also 60gbs lol
May 7, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fitgirl should have a repack soon though
May 7, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly be like 15gb lol
May 7, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if when the 2nm stuff is coming out, 4TB SSD's will be cheaper....
May 7, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am installing it now, the sad part is, I may not finish it. I just want to see if it honestly looks better lol or if it looks good at 4K lol
May 7, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuugghhhh hate unskippable credits....
May 7, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does seem better but not full priced better lol
May 7, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to delete it.... Should have been Black Ops I would play that one again lol
May 7, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.inverse.com/gaming/call-of-duty-2020-leaks-black-ops-reboot-mw2-remastered-modern-warfare-2/amp
May 7, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well well well time to break out my wallet soon lol
May 7, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/A9kWFySInLQ
May 7, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YvT_gqs5ETk


----------



## TaigaChat (May 8, 2020)

May 7, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/05/06/polar-vortex-unleash-winterlike-cold-across-eastern-half-nation-with-snow-northeast/?outputType=amp
May 7, 2020 4:59 AM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EXWRDyBU8AEdp0x?format=jpg&name=900x900
May 7, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 7, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CRispy Duck lol
May 7, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: . https://imgur.com/gallery/Al96TYQ
May 7, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PZYxru5
May 7, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WbZjMp1 last few times I used the coating method and it seemed best lol
May 7, 2020 5:38 AM - Veho: So what they're saying is basically X gonna give it to ya?
May 7, 2020 5:38 AM - Veho: But *| |*  works too.
May 7, 2020 5:41 AM - Veho: This is how you really do it: https://i.imgur.com/X0dw1vz.mp4
May 7, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 7, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nJSccYy
May 7, 2020 6:27 AM - kenenthk: I slept like 10 hours on this new bed
May 7, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/05/06/1447211/no-cookie-consent-walls----and-no-scrolling-isnt-consent-says-eu-data-protection-body
May 7, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I envy you kenenthk I need to get a new bed myself lol
May 7, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/US3JHcS
May 7, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: I paid 650 for it
May 7, 2020 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Br1qs4j
May 7, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B084JBTYHJ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
May 7, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordering this tomorrow lol
May 7, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bWqA9kk
May 7, 2020 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Your stimulus check is for your rent you fuck
May 7, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rent? That's for people who don't own  lol
May 7, 2020 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Then pay your kids rent you fuck
May 7, 2020 7:54 AM - Ericthegreat: test
May 7, 2020 10:56 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nJSccYy
May 7, 2020 11:28 AM - kenenthk: Teet
May 7, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: green
May 7, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: *groan*
May 7, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Psi thats like saying  reviewers have power
May 7, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: Sure, they have power. Some have water too.
May 7, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vD8Yk7JrBL8 < Whew, get fucked Intel 
May 7, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Makes me half consider upgrading the B450 mobo in my Skytech PC to a B550 and then buying the cheapo 3300x to put in my living room PC 
May 7, 2020 2:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 7, 2020 2:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, your text isn't green, is yellow
May 7, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: That's the joke.
May 7, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: I smell drugs
May 7, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: https://imotions.com/blog/the-stroop-effect/
May 7, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Stroop.
May 7, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Green Blue ken'smomisawhore yellow Pink 
May 7, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 7, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roliVT36RzM
May 7, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom that video you linked, AMD is just being merciless right now.
May 7, 2020 3:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 7, 2020 3:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom's text is suffering from color identity
May 7, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No yes maybe...
May 7, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, AMD is just pounding Intel like a cheap hooker again and again lol
May 7, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Intel won't have shit on AMD until probably 2021 or 2022
May 7, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although my interest is piqued with their Xe GPU that was teased a little bit go
May 7, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their 'Father of all GPUs!" lol
May 7, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That package size is fucking enormous
May 7, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://images.tweaktown.com/news/7/2/72202_03_intel-teases-father-all-gpus-xe-hp-beat-ampere.jpg < Look at that fucking beast
May 7, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 7, 2020 4:04 PM - Skelletonike: If I die. I blame work.  :'(
May 7, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks expensive
May 7, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skelletonike it's OK I work at a hospital I'll die soon too lol
May 7, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom I am thinking that part in the picture is going to be like 10K or more....
May 7, 2020 4:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sGwmVnX.mp4
May 7, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's supposed to be a consumer GPU, I don't expect it to be entirely too expensive
May 7, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably more along $1000+ price for sure
May 7, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think that'd go over like $2k
May 7, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, assuming that's not like a prototype "not actually gonna be this size haha" thing lol
May 7, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's that big it has to be using chiplets?
May 7, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think that big fat one is quad chiplets
May 7, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 450 watt part if it is that big lol
May 7, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, looks like Zen 3 stuff will only be compatible with 500 series mobos, no backwards compatibility with 400 stuff 
May 7, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard it will be compatible but no PCIe 4 and something else
May 7, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, it's just plain not compatible now
May 7, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-motherboard-compatibility/ <
May 7, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you're gonna have to buy yourself an x570 mobo with a fan on it ;O;
May 7, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a B550 I guess lol
May 7, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that will make things weird for me
May 7, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah or just buy a 3000 part cheaper when 4000 launches lol
May 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the extra performance Psi!!!
May 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a 3800X
May 7, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can get one for like 200 bucks that would be OK lol
May 7, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I think even when Zen 3 stuff releases they'll still go for like $275-$300 for good bit
May 7, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well just buy one now for $330 ;O;
May 7, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 4000s will only work on one gen of mobos lol AMD stealing Intel business plan
May 7, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least it's still using the same socket lol
May 7, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 7, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knows, maybe someone will release BIOS mods for 400 series mobos and get compatibility working lol
May 7, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like those 1 or 2 skylake mobos you can put Kaby lake into lol
May 7, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could happen
May 7, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have the right Mobo for such a possibility
May 7, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: good thing i got a x570-i mobo
May 7, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming "decent" B550 boards go for about as much as a B450 board does these days (like $100 or so), I'll probably at the very least pick one of those up just to future proof my gaming desktop at some point
May 7, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they are changing sockets after the B550
May 7, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also DDR5?
May 7, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EnoYB7P
May 7, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QuQW6z4
May 7, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QEUi7nv
May 7, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, but that's not until 2022 lol
May 7, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/lEoGzyO.jpg
May 7, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/grGgbpM.jpg
May 7, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rZbPuyp.jpg
May 7, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcsx2.net/293-pcsx2-1-6-0-is-out.html
May 8, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/nvidia-announces-19-new-games-geforce-now-game-streaming/amp/
May 8, 2020 12:07 AM - BlueYoshi1: rom
May 8, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ulans
May 8, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/guid/41072DD6-9064-11EA-B123-526F5EEFD0E7


----------



## TaigaChat (May 9, 2020)

May 8, 2020 8:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pCLp9t3.jpg
May 8, 2020 8:16 AM - Skelletonike: I need a cheap 2, 3 or 4 TB HDD for my ps4 pro. z.z
May 8, 2020 8:22 AM - Skelletonike: does anyone know if this external hdd is sata?
May 8, 2020 8:22 AM - Skelletonike: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/4tb-seagate-stjl4000400-basic-portable-external-hdd-usb-30-bus-powered-grey
May 8, 2020 8:22 AM - Skelletonike: If it's sata I'd buy one of those locally and remove the housing.
May 8, 2020 8:27 AM - DinohScene: mate of mine once bought a external HDD to use it internally and the HDD's PCB had a USB 3.0 connector instead of SATA ;p
May 8, 2020 8:27 AM - Skelletonike: Hence my question.
May 8, 2020 8:27 AM - Skelletonike: x'D
May 8, 2020 8:28 AM - DinohScene: no youtube video of someone opening it up?
May 8, 2020 8:28 AM - DinohScene: idk mate, I wouldn't do it in all honesty, getting an internal one eliminates the risk
May 8, 2020 8:29 AM - Skelletonike: for some stupid reason they're more expensive though x'D
May 8, 2020 8:29 AM - Skelletonike: Also, dunno why but this SKU is mostly found in Portuguese stores, so I can't find much info about it.
May 8, 2020 8:30 AM - DinohScene: well a barrel of oil had a price of -20 USD iirc
May 8, 2020 8:30 AM - DinohScene: wouldn't be surprised they give you free plastics : D
May 8, 2020 8:30 AM - Skelletonike: This has been going for years though.
May 8, 2020 8:30 AM - Skelletonike: And the oil price drop was nice. Screw those rich petrol magnats
May 8, 2020 8:31 AM - DinohScene: fuck paying 1.50+ for fuel
May 8, 2020 8:31 AM - Skelletonike: *magnates
May 8, 2020 8:31 AM - DinohScene: then again, it used to be 2 quid per liter in 2012
May 8, 2020 8:31 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah, I've been filling up my deposit at 1.13/1.20 at most for premium diesel these days
May 8, 2020 8:32 AM - DinohScene: petrol stations in Italy where above the 2 quid mark ;p
May 8, 2020 8:32 AM - DinohScene: hm
May 8, 2020 8:32 AM - DinohScene: 1.18 for 95
May 8, 2020 8:32 AM - DinohScene: or was it 1.19...
May 8, 2020 8:33 AM - DinohScene: tbf, I haven't refueled in over a month : D
May 8, 2020 8:33 AM - Skelletonike: I have been working everyday so yeah
May 8, 2020 8:33 AM - Skelletonike: although it has been lasting way longer than usual
May 8, 2020 8:33 AM - Skelletonike: 0 queues
May 8, 2020 8:34 AM - DinohScene: lucky you
May 8, 2020 8:34 AM - DinohScene: I'm sitting at home, wondering what the fuck went wrong in me life
May 8, 2020 8:35 AM - Skelletonike: Lucky my ass
May 8, 2020 8:35 AM - Skelletonike: I manage an online store for a reasonably sized company
May 8, 2020 8:35 AM - DinohScene: atleast you make some dosh! :c
May 8, 2020 8:35 AM - Skelletonike: It's been chaos these past few months
May 8, 2020 8:36 AM - Skelletonike: I've been overworking every day. :'(
May 8, 2020 8:36 AM - DinohScene: with no pay?
May 8, 2020 9:07 AM - Skelletonike: I get home, play some couch coop
May 8, 2020 9:07 AM - Skelletonike: and sleep
May 8, 2020 9:08 AM - Skelletonike: nah, I get paid, minimum wage.
May 8, 2020 9:08 AM - Skelletonike: Even though I'd get paid way more in some other places.
May 8, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4fxnOsn.jpg
May 8, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: Skell, can one live off minimum wage where you are?
May 8, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 8, 2020 10:10 AM - Sicklyboy: h
May 8, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you can here but you need like 4 people in one house all working
May 8, 2020 10:17 AM - Flame: is that the case with you Psionic?
May 8, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah minimum wage is not much money
May 8, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I make like almost 2X minimum wage and it's tight sometimes lol
May 8, 2020 10:49 AM - kenenthk: Anyone know if theres a way to make headlights brighter for 9006 bulbs
May 8, 2020 11:54 AM - Sicklyboy: Get brighter bulbs. Like rathre than incandescent/halogen, get LED. HIDs with a proper projector housing. With incandescent/halogen you're only going to get more power by pumping more voltage into it, which isn't going to be very feasible in an automotive application. LED and HID are going to have voltage regulators in their ballasts, so that's not likely going to work either.
May 8, 2020 11:54 AM - Sicklyboy: tl;dr no
May 8, 2020 12:17 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am safe from COVID!
May 8, 2020 12:30 PM - Veho: How?
May 8, 2020 12:54 PM - Lilith Valentine: Mask
May 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wear a mask all day long at work... lol
May 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one cared, until I put the mask on!
May 8, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmTQXtdi1XM
May 8, 2020 1:48 PM - Duo8: i managed to ruin my lamp 2 months in by using an incandescent bulb
May 8, 2020 1:48 PM - Duo8: to be fair the lamp was cheap shit, but still
May 8, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KAm5HWRtvNc?t=206
May 8, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So get yourself some cheap sunglasses
May 8, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/97bMX7KV8d4
May 8, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ray Charles wouldn't complain!!!
May 8, 2020 3:14 PM - Sicklyboy: #HIDgang
May 8, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: I ended up spending 60 on bulbs
May 8, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: 60 baht?
May 8, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Well I done fucked up and bought alchohol free beer
May 8, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: To be fair it was stocked side ways and I didnt think they'd have alchohol free together
May 8, 2020 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: I have to wear a mask all day plus a visor.
May 8, 2020 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: And I manage a website. .-.
May 8, 2020 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: With 3 people in the office at most.
May 8, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: Better safe than sorry, Skell  
May 8, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, what kind of fucking route calculation bs does Fedex do? Got three things coming today shipped from Fedex, and they're arriving on three separate trucks apparently 
May 8, 2020 6:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VqxLXn1.jpg
May 8, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v0CttUz
May 8, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Antidepressants help with your abstinence! Praise the Lord!
May 8, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uhVAIiy.jpg
May 8, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
May 8, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TFk7nzn.jpg
May 8, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4Wl60hm
May 8, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Et53v2B
May 8, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bCqRp
May 8, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dSPfvon
May 8, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vUth8hT.jpeg
May 8, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bfTllK3.png
May 8, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P8zvZbq
May 8, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WvwUVNN
May 8, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pYK8jGl
May 8, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Food makes people so happy lol
May 8, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/729DqGd OK OK I laughed wayyy too hard at this one lol
May 8, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm making steak for dinner 
May 8, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm very happy 
May 8, 2020 7:57 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/pPw_izFr5PA
May 8, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom no seafood lasagna?
May 8, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if I could be bothered to make that shit ;O;
May 8, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a few things needed for my cast iron pan pizza... Only like 3 more things lol
May 8, 2020 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom using is bootleg shake n bake on his steak 
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got groceries delivered for like the first time in a month today lol
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprisingly they had basically everything I needed
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom ready for the meat shortage?
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally found hamburger lol
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought like 4 pounds today lol
May 8, 2020 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Tom's seafood lasagna, layered mice for review with whatever he gets in a bucket from the ocean
May 8, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing is, we've never had a problem getting any meat ever the entire pandemic lol
May 8, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once again got another 3lbs of hamburger, no problem
May 8, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't either until like 2 weeks ago, hamburger and steaks went dry for like 2 weeks...
May 8, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida probably send all it's meats to everyone else lol
May 8, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect it's because Michigan has tons of livestock, a lot of which is local, so I imagine we'll be fine for the foreseeable future lol
May 8, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Flordia doesnt have to worry about meat shortage like the midwest flordia will just kill more gators
May 8, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Florida makes a lot of beef 
May 8, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: 80% of kansas is farm so well be ok
May 8, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.floridacattleranch.org/Florida_Cattle_Industry_Brochure.pdf
May 8, 2020 8:28 PM - kenenthk: My dumb ass boss forgot to unlock the doors at.5am so people had to wait in the rain
May 8, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-renoir-8-core-desktop-cpu-7nm-vega-gpu-spotted-benchmarks-leak/amp/
May 8, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jimwang/2020/05/08/2000-per-person-and-2000-per-child-monthly-economic-crisis-support-act-would-send-payments-to-over-90-of-americans/amp/
May 8, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 8, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/496565-schumer-pelosi-set-to-unveil-rooseveltian-relief-package?amp
May 8, 2020 9:23 PM - Nitra: am i the only one here waiting for sx lite?
May 8, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for the Switch XL
May 8, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still never going to happen
May 8, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QpfYJez
May 8, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly there will be one with a second screen, if that firmware thing they found is any kind of legit
May 8, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Nintendo Switch XL with more RAM a faster processor and 1080P TV graphics lol
May 8, 2020 10:04 PM - Joe88: that aint happening, a family w/ 3 kids would get $10000 a month
May 8, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually what will Nintendo make after the Switch?
May 8, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Another Switch, probably lol
May 8, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Joe88 yeah I don't think it will happen either
May 8, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom will they call it the Double Switch or Switcharoo or Switchii
May 8, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Knowing Nintendo it'll probably be something stupid lol
May 8, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they're smart, they'll stick with the hybrid idea and abandon a dedicated home console
May 8, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz their dedicated home consoles are hot garbage lol
May 8, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Joe88 even if it does, rampant inflation because everyone is suddenly rich.... 20 dollars for a gallon of milk and 10 dollar bread
May 8, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect it'll be like...just the "Switch 2" or something dumb, with either a new Tegra SoC or hopefully they'll switch to an embedded Ryzen SoC which would be so much better
May 8, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easier to port shit to it from the superior-in-every-way PS5/Sexbox lol
May 8, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom Maybe for the next version there will be no "dock" instead just a wireless dongle too the TV.
May 8, 2020 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, maybe if latency gets better
May 8, 2020 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think something like that is still quite a few years out to be usable lol
May 8, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Insert the Mario dongle into the rear of your TV"
May 8, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, I can miracast stuff to my TV from my laptop and, while the delay is minuscule from what I remember, there's still like a half second delay or so which is awful lol
May 8, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I mean basically just a dumb reciever for video from the handheld
May 8, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's because Android kind of sucks at that... Not sure why.... But streaming games from my PC to my Shield TV is lag free
May 8, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QpfYJez lol
May 8, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iLP4oTJ phrofetic lol
May 8, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://politics.slashdot.org/story/20/05/08/2012224/us-unemployment-rate-soars-to-147-the-worst-since-the-depression-era
May 8, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's because Android kind of sucks at that... Not sure why.... But streaming games from my PC to my Shield TV is lag free < That's not Android at all
May 8, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's all PC, and whatever LG's shit software is
May 8, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think is Linux based? lol
May 8, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It does work a lot better than last I tried years ago, you can still play like...turn based stuff if you wanted to lol
May 8, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And video and such is of course decent
May 8, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Wii U gamepad was super impressive, with latency. But the Wii U gamepad was 480p, so I don't think the wireless tech they were using would scale well with like 1080p+ lol
May 8, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if they're not going to be using 1080p+ on their next console...well, it'll be a massive mistake IMO lol
May 8, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's why we need WiFi 6 or what ever it is lol
May 8, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm making steak for dinner   3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm very happy  < Also, I ate this steak, and it was very nice, and I'm very happy 
May 8, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice 12oz top sirloin, mmmmmm
May 8, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reverse seared to perfection
May 8, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reverse seared?
May 8, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You pop it in a low temp oven (I do round 250F) for 30-45 minutes depending on how thick your steak is, then pull it, let it rest for 10 minutes, and then sear the fuck out of it afterwards
May 8, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Results in super tender steak 
May 8, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the only way I cook my steaks these days
May 8, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'd like to try sous vide at some point
May 8, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, you probably want to do it longer if you don't want your steak rare lol
May 8, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm steak lol
May 8, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife likes hers a bit more medium, so I crank the oven to 400F while I let mine rest and that'll bring it up to about medium when you're done searing lol
May 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3900X-24-Thread-Processor/dp/B07SXMZLP9/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=3900x&qid=1588980230&sprefix=3900&sr=8-1
May 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that one
May 8, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go for broke, get the 3950x 
May 8, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only like $700 or something ;O;
May 8, 2020 11:26 PM - LxAnimal: おっふ
May 8, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I would but its got less Mhz?
May 8, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So, it's 16c/32t lol
May 8, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots and lots of threads 
May 8, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lok
May 8, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely not remotely worth the upgrade from the 3900x lol
May 8, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you do heavy performance stuff lol
May 8, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even then, a bit iffy lol
May 8, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd personally grab like the 3700x, that's the best bag for buck
May 8, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3900X seems to be best for my Mobo lol
May 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 3600x would be best bang for buck lol
May 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3300X is dirt cheap lol
May 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you want lots of cores, 3700x is good
May 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still 8X16?
May 8, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 3700x is 8c/16t
May 8, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8/16 even lol
May 8, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stock clock is just slightly lower than the 3800x, but it boosts to the same 4.5ghz IIRC
May 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's like...identical, except the 3800x has a higher TDP lol
May 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad but 3900X is 12c/24t
May 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, 3800x goes to 4.5ghz, 3700x goes to 4.4ghz lol
May 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But do you need 12c/24t? Lol
May 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah boost should be the same with after market cooling?
May 8, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom I need it for my porn!!!
May 8, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I think the 3900X hits 4.7Ghz boost
May 8, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, a whole 200mhz from the 3800x ;O;
May 8, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200Mhz x 12 lol
May 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if anything will ever use that ;O;
May 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 640K of RAM  lol
May 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually we will be rocking like 64c/256t CPUs lol
May 8, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a threadripper 3990x 
May 8, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 64c/128t lol
May 8, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only like $4000!
May 8, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol will be a lot cheaper in 2 gens
May 8, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And y'know, another $800 for a motherboard!
May 8, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey you could get a dual socket Mobo I think?
May 8, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the first gen Threadrippers are pretty cheap these days lol
May 8, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Epyc CPUs, yeah
May 8, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure about threadripper though
May 8, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every process gets a thread!!!! Lol
May 8, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You think Windows 95 would run on it? Lol
May 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The whole OS might fit in it's cache
May 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crash so fast....
May 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In it's L3 cash I think yeah
May 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of the 3990x lol
May 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 256mb I think?
May 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What does Windows 95 use? Like 100Mb?
May 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
May 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang, you could fit Windows 98 on L3, install size for that is 200mb lol
May 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows 95 is much smaller than I thought, apparently 60mb lol
May 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably install an instance of DOS for every core if you wanted lol
May 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think DOS 3.3 is like 300kb? lol
May 8, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so the VM for those would be like real time OSs lol
May 8, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday you put an entire network inside the CPU...
May 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, got my mower today lol
May 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The battery charger has a fan in it 
May 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Overclock it lol
May 9, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *shoots rocks through neighbors house*
May 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking snowed earlier, so can't test it out lol
May 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to rain tomorrow, so can't test it then
May 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: WHY CAN'T I JUST MOW MY LAWN, MICHIGAN WEATHER
May 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/an-overclocker-pushed-amds-dollar99-ryzen-3-3100-to-59ghz-using-exotic-cooling/ < Also, holy fucking shit 
May 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Barely out and someone already OC'd it to 5.9ghz with LN2
May 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my mobo supports LN2 cooling 
May 9, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5.9Ghz should be fast enough lol
May 9, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My hands hurt  I have been working out and trying to increase pit strength, also some knife hand training so not sure what is making things hurt lol
May 9, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3SkV4NNypY
May 9, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, Fitgirls CoD:MW2 remaster repack is still 37gb
May 9, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes lol
May 9, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it's not worth the download to me I coul barely tell the difference
May 9, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe with the Black Ops remaster....
May 9, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/08/weather/polar-vortex-cold-plunge-record-heat-weekend-forecast/index.html
May 9, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://variety.com/2020/scene/news/roy-horn-dead-dies-siegfried-roy-coronavirus-1234602573/amp/
May 9, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blizzardwatch.com/2020/05/08/heres-probably-wont-get-diablo-2-remaster/amp/
May 9, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that makes me sad.... Used to be the master of exploiting that game lol
May 9, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am probably responsible for several patches lol
May 9, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy Shield Immortal Paladin bug convertadin bug and several more lol
May 9, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finding that Holy Shield bug was really fun for a few weeks lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 10, 2020)

May 9, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-05-vitamin-d-role-covid-mortality.amp
May 9, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We should get a snow runner game going lol
May 9, 2020 6:10 AM - Veho: We want the D.
May 9, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that's solid info make sure everyone is getting enough D lol
May 9, 2020 7:18 AM - Veho: I'm doing my part.
May 9, 2020 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
May 9, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 9, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: Give yourself the D.
May 9, 2020 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Only if it's as girlish as tekashi
May 9, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 9, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This mask is making my ears sore 
May 9, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: Condoms make my dick sore
May 9, 2020 11:31 AM - Nitra: So I got a switch 2 years ago and i recently had the idea to mod it. Everything fine . So an update released and i could not access Tinfoil so I downgraded to 9.2.0 with ChoiDojourNX i made sure to turn off auto rcm. Then i formatted my sd, got AtlasNX with tinfoil support and signpatches (which i forgot to apply) and booted . Everything fine until i remembered the signpatches i removed my sd conn
May 9, 2020 11:31 AM - Nitra: i cant power it on or charge it anymore anyone that can help me?
May 9, 2020 11:33 AM - Nitra: is it a problem with the usb c port?
May 9, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Yie3RQM.jpg
May 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I could use those for when my dog's in the car lol
May 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Her fat ass triggers the airbag warning, so my car dings if the seatbelt isn't buckled
May 9, 2020 5:38 PM - pokipoki711: Hi everyone!
May 9, 2020 5:39 PM - pokipoki711: Does anyone have a hack to the Pokemon sword and shield raids, i am specifically looking for the raid that gives 999 in all items?
May 9, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look in the Switch section.
May 9, 2020 5:39 PM - pokipoki711: Would greatly appreciate it if someone can help me or direct me
May 9, 2020 5:39 PM - pokipoki711: Okay let me take a look
May 9, 2020 5:39 PM - pokipoki711: Thank you i am fairly new to this site.
May 9, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keep in mind the shoutbox isn't really for questions, you should always check in the forums and, if you can't find what you're looking for, post there
May 9, 2020 5:41 PM - pokipoki711: Ohh okay, it wasnt letting me post because my account is new?
May 9, 2020 5:47 PM - pokipoki711: I was able to make a post in a thread
May 9, 2020 5:47 PM - pokipoki711: Thank you!
May 9, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YXYKPSe
May 9, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IRL2RL2
May 9, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FzlGpXp
May 9, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s6UQxXD.jpg
May 9, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmmm black mirror?
May 9, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: 
May 9, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow is 5-10-20 lol
May 9, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Miney
May 9, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Money even
May 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy me things ;O;
May 9, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn LTT made me want to buy an iMac G3 
May 9, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're like $100 for at least a half-decent condition one 
May 9, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 9, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: G3 was probably the best Mac
May 9, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they make great boat anchors and fish aquarium
May 9, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 9, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GWxC8ezE4Dk
May 9, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best Mac video I think lol
May 9, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 10, 2020 12:05 AM - JustinKG: hello?
May 10, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jello
May 10, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I played a bit of the CoD MW2 Remaster, I dunno what you were playing Psi but the Remaster looks tons better than the original lol
May 10, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/dram-calculator-for-ryzen-1-7-1-download/amp/
May 10, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe for you Tom what settings did you use before? Lol
May 10, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crank up the old version on PC of course not sure about the console version... Lol
May 10, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New one has better textures but not all of them and the game is exactly the same....
May 10, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JUv_hEz5Ux0
May 10, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get me wrong better is better but nothing is so much better here that makes the game worth another play....
May 10, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B079NM7B91/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TaigaChat (May 11, 2020)

May 10, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I replaced my phone's screen protector thingy
May 10, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kit came with 2 things and lol good thing because I didn't clean it good enough the first time I guess?
May 10, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/coronavirus-mens-semen-survivors-sexual-transmission-covid-19/
May 10, 2020 6:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: "I think that's premature," Berglund said.
May 10, 2020 6:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh no he didn't
May 10, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3f3lbtM
May 10, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Spiderman owes Santa
May 10, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye how did they go about getting the semen from these guys lol
May 10, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "We need a semen sample.... " Lol
May 10, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Leave me alone I'm sick!!!"
May 10, 2020 8:59 AM - T-hug: https://imgflip.com/i/40uga9
May 10, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DQAZfHHi58AU
May 10, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so a robotic bionic fleshlight?
May 10, 2020 9:02 AM - Veho: Succbot.
May 10, 2020 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 10, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RoboFleshlight "dead or alive your coming with me..."
May 10, 2020 9:04 AM - Veho: I can't copy paste the YT link because Android is FUCKING GARBAGE
May 10, 2020 9:04 AM - Veho: Does that above link work?
May 10, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 10, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Link?
May 10, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: T-hug, are they making a John Wick strategy game?
May 10, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: Reload the page, Psi.
May 10, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: I tried to post a link.
May 10, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho your link "Our systems have detected unusual traffic from your computer network. Please try your request again later. "
May 10, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unusual activity lol
May 10, 2020 9:44 AM - T-hug: https://gbatemp.net/review/john-wick-hex.1389/
May 10, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just rip off Max Payne gameplay.....
May 10, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make up some action plot like John Wick has to get his neighbors cat back from devil worshipping vegans or something
May 10, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 'Eat your veggies Wick, then die!!!!" *vegan pulls out gun*
May 10, 2020 11:58 AM - sailr: Why eat vegetables?
May 10, 2020 11:58 AM - sailr: Vegetables are also conscious
May 10, 2020 12:00 PM - sailr: Protect vegetables chauvinist
May 10, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: John Wick MMO. You play as one of the assassins, contracts are posted at certain times, free for all, whoever kills the target gets the funds.
May 10, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 10, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: John Wick the assassin play the prequel to the movies when he worked for the guild.
May 10, 2020 12:23 PM - Veho: Or even before that, when he was a short order cook at a burger joint.
May 10, 2020 12:24 PM - Veho: And killing people was just a hobby.
May 10, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YRmug9T.jpg
May 10, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/enRdGZP.jpg
May 10, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wick Wikipedia he does Wikipedia edits
May 10, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F8F0DhE.jpg
May 10, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kUKBaVQ
May 10, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MqOUL6S
May 10, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w7xyueu
May 10, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: Feel the tingle in your ming(l)e.
May 10, 2020 1:17 PM - Flame: ming(l)e?
May 10, 2020 1:18 PM - Flame: i miss migles
May 10, 2020 1:18 PM - Flame: 
May 10, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/81n5XkJ
May 10, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: I hope he's okay.
May 10, 2020 4:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hope Minox is okay 
May 10, 2020 5:25 PM - Cryptix: Yo i need help i dropped my 3ds and it the screens a wierd discoloration of what it was
May 10, 2020 5:29 PM - DinohScene: you might need to replace the screens
May 10, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KXGtHUI#
May 10, 2020 5:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7VgPkvR.jpg
May 10, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y8VX0Yi
May 10, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/N914Zxp
May 10, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ann6FW8
May 10, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EAv3g7O.jpg
May 10, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: The controller is a lil' buggy.
May 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OMUUuzw
May 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that's the built in force feedback?
May 10, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oAz0kbJ lol
May 10, 2020 6:16 PM - VTSTech: My 1st Wii Homebrew  https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiinfo-v0-1.564816/
May 10, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/stskUQA
May 10, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZbNhyBH
May 10, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Head to head comparison!
May 10, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: Headbutt the nutt.
May 10, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 10, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5fPrj0k.jpeg
May 10, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/elStVvQ That bird is all american!!!
May 10, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/h52ZJxZ
May 10, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/05/10/report-diablo-2-resurrected-remaster-coming-this-year-built-by-former-destiny-2-support-studio/amp/
May 10, 2020 7:56 PM - sws: hi
May 10, 2020 7:56 PM - sws: i didn't know this existed
May 10, 2020 7:57 PM - DinohScene: Hi!
May 10, 2020 7:57 PM - DinohScene: no indeed, the shoutbox used to be hidden behind 100 posts
May 10, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox used to be for kool kids only
May 10, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's for every shit lord 
May 10, 2020 8:40 PM - T-hug: Ya'll on my lawn
May 10, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned kids and their gigabytes...
May 10, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 10, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made steak AGAIN for mother's day
May 10, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
May 10, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Steak
May 10, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife wanted texas roadhouse for their rolls, but their online ordering thing is just fucked up and didn't work the 4 times we tried lol
May 10, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hate that crap
May 10, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I made up their delicious cinnamon honey butter, and some rolls
May 10, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some online ordering is buttery smooth others....
May 10, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their menu and stuff all worked just fine, it's just when I went to submit it'd freak the fuck out and just restart from scratch for some reason
May 10, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I went to see if any of the third party delivery services had it up and nope lol
May 10, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think their servers were just hella busy lol
May 10, 2020 9:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is T-Hug throwing a party on his lawn? 
May 10, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5818b2c4e4b0990edc3388cf/amp
May 10, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good golly miss Molly
May 10, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7IjgZGhHrYY
May 10, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure liked balls 
May 10, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 10, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Little Richard
May 10, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 
May 10, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom did you see Roy died of Siegfried and Roy?
May 10, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Covid victim
May 10, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah that's a shaem
May 11, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Survives being attacked by a tiger dies to a bug
May 11, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/85166-amd-has-developed-8-core-desktop-apu.html
May 11, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is just killing it
May 11, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbr.com/zelda-breath-of-the-wild-versus-elder-scrolls-skyrim/amp/
May 11, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol having played both yes one is far superior.... But I disagree with the writer lol
May 11, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/polar-vortex-may-snow-maine-power-outage-low-temperature-records-broken-east.amp
May 11, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you frozen?
May 11, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It wasn't too bad, it snowed the other day lol
May 11, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it didn't stick since it shot up to like 50 later in the day lol
May 11, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 37 right now which is fun lol
May 11, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be like 40s tomorrow
May 11, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully Tuesday it'll be warm enough and dry enough so I can fucking MOW MY LAWN
May 11, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 11, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No mo mowmow lol
May 11, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually you will get to use your electric mower lol
May 11, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think a larger battery a little tweak to the engine and you could now like 15% faster!!!
May 11, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weather permitting of course.
May 11, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm combo snow blower lawn mower? I think they make something like that?
May 11, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not much use for a machine like that here


----------



## TaigaChat (May 12, 2020)

May 11, 2020 6:25 AM - sailr: I want to have a machine that can both brush my teeth and grow vegetables
May 11, 2020 6:50 AM - Veho: Combination roomba fleshlight.
May 11, 2020 6:51 AM - Veho: Prowling the house.
May 11, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can the suction work for both? Lol
May 11, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/halo-2-unlock-time/
May 11, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/most-demanding-games/
May 11, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1204081
May 11, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/A3PcVsN.mp4 Meanwhile at Tom's house.... lol
May 11, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ILReZrx more Michigan shenanigans lol
May 11, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AsdJbtX.mp4
May 11, 2020 12:39 PM - kenenthk: Suppose to rain all week I hate driving in the rain
May 11, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zpPZ0NH
May 11, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just play Eminem Stan 
May 11, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has rain it lol
May 11, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Riders on the Storm by The Doors
May 11, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hells Bells by AC/DC
May 11, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paranoid by Black Sabath
May 11, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm I can't think of other rain sounds music lol
May 11, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-4000-Zen-3-will-be-compatible-with-Socket-AM4-but-it-is-end-of-the-road-for-X470-B450-and-below-motherboard-owners.464426.0.html
May 11, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In this day and age why are BIOS chips that small????
May 11, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 8GBs would be cheap as fuck.
May 11, 2020 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Stfu by deezenuts
May 11, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk sounds like something you would listen to
May 11, 2020 1:22 PM - kenenthk: I did with your daughter it was a good date
May 11, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In this day and age why are BIOS chips that small???? < I suspect because nobody needed anything bigger than that lol
May 11, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I imagine it's much safer for end users to flash 16MB BIOS updates rather than like 1GB ones or whatever
May 11, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: 32gb bios update congrats ure infected with p0rn
May 11, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/bundle/14956/Square_Enix_Eidos_Anthology/ < Lots of games, plus DLC, for only $40 
May 11, 2020 4:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493PKDeDzsE 
May 11, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: That looks like 10 good games and 30 shit onea
May 11, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: 10 good games for $40 isn't bad.
May 11, 2020 4:44 PM - kenenthk: That you can easily torrent
May 11, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: Well when you put it that way  
May 11, 2020 4:51 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/bXoiydt
May 11, 2020 4:56 PM - x65943: Damn XD poor girl
May 11, 2020 4:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: It be like that sometimes
May 11, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did something like that once, was cutting some chicken I made for dinner kinda on the edge of the counter and I didn't notice, flipped a whole piece onto the floor 
May 11, 2020 5:37 PM - sp3off: Hello there, quick question 'cause I think that opening a thread will be useless
May 11, 2020 5:37 PM - sp3off: you see, i'm on yuzu and I want to install a game update, but thing is he refuses to do so 'cause it seems it is corrupted or something like that, which is weird. Game ID corresponds
May 11, 2020 5:37 PM - sp3off: so what would be the main issue about it ?
May 11, 2020 5:39 PM - sp3off: here's what it says : https://imgur.com/nH03Bxd
May 11, 2020 5:40 PM - sp3off: thanks in advance for any answers
May 11, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody in the shitbox will likely know the answer
May 11, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread.
May 11, 2020 5:42 PM - sp3off: Oh, okay then. Thanks anyway.
May 11, 2020 6:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tXKu07c.jpg
May 11, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/cemu-1-19-0-stutter-accuracy/amp/
May 11, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: "Sacrificing accuracy"? I know that's probably not what they meant, but now I'm imagining random bugs popping up in game as you play, as the rounnding errors pile up.
May 11, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: bsnes also has an option to prefer speed over accuracy
May 11, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah, there will be more bugs
May 11, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: many games might be fine with it though
May 11, 2020 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS!
May 11, 2020 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's the best mega drive emulator!
May 11, 2020 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it
May 11, 2020 9:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kega Fusion, Genesis Plus GX, Pico Drive, or Blast'em.
May 11, 2020 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 11, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any of them except PicoDrive
May 11, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kega Fusion is your best bet if you want to emulate all the Genesis stuff, 32x and Sega CD and such
May 11, 2020 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think there's better, but I forget what it was called
May 11, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like kega cause it has xbrz
May 11, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FinalBurn does Genesis stuff as well IIRC
May 11, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And MAME
May 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think those are the main ones that actually work well? I know there's another cycle accurate one, but I can't remember the name of it
May 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MaQLyeI.jpg
May 11, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, Exodus is the one I'm thinking of https://emulation.gametechwiki.com/index.php/Sega_Genesis_emulators <
May 11, 2020 9:16 PM - Flame: i wish Kega Fusion was open source
May 11, 2020 9:16 PM - Flame: we might see ports and improvments
May 11, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get my SD2SP2 tomorrow Flame ;O;
May 11, 2020 9:20 PM - Flame: lol
May 11, 2020 9:21 PM - Flame: this tomorrow or next tomorrow
May 11, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In 15 hours I will have MY SD2SP2 AND I WILL PLAY SO MANY GAMECUBE GAMES
May 11, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LIKE 5
May 11, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 OF THEM
May 11, 2020 9:24 PM - Flame: nice
May 11, 2020 9:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WXWCUAT.png
May 11, 2020 9:29 PM - Flame: is that me dragon me veho?
May 11, 2020 9:29 PM - Flame: or tom?
May 11, 2020 9:29 PM - Flame: or psionic?
May 11, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I own all the big consoles sooo....;O;
May 11, 2020 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is cycle accurate? And why is that important for emulator? 
May 11, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cycle accurate means the emulator processes instructions for the components it's emulating (CPU, GPU, Audio chip etc etc) with the exact same timing as an original console would. This is important because it can give emulators more accurate processing for ROMs, which brings you much closer to running the game as if it were on an original console
May 11, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: However, cycle accuracy requires a lot of processing power, as you have to sync every single instruction with all the other components, which can be very taxing on even modern hardware (hence why Higan needs such a beefy PC)
May 11, 2020 11:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guess that's why I don't use BSNES 
May 12, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That dragons horde is amature... lol
May 12, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Where are the magines the boxes the posters the VHS tapes... Plus the thousands of games!!! lol
May 12, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I have like multiples... like 5 Xbox 360's lol
May 12, 2020 1:35 AM - Flame: Why?
May 12, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In case one breaks  lol
May 12, 2020 1:37 AM - Flame: why so many 360's
May 12, 2020 1:37 AM - Flame: LOL!
May 12, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like a bunch of DS's and like 3 Dreamcasts and just I tend to buy in bulk... lol
May 12, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It pleases me to have my horde 
May 12, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 New 3DS XL's and 3 Wii's and only 1 PS3... lol
May 12, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus literal thousands of original games
May 12, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I am out and see a copy of like SoTN or Road Rash for the PS1 I will pick it up if it's about 5 bucks lol
May 12, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how many copies of those games I have...
May 12, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I die I want to be buried under my games.... hmmm maybe next to ET in the desert lol
May 12, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XZgZWn3
May 12, 2020 1:47 AM - Flame: Mr Psionic Roshambo you are my god.
May 12, 2020 1:48 AM - Flame: I worship you !
May 12, 2020 1:49 AM - Flame: when im older and fatter, i just want to be hoader like you,
May 12, 2020 1:49 AM - Flame: 
May 12, 2020 1:50 AM - Flame: then more of a hoader then i am now.
May 12, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/scHRefM
May 12, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday when I buy all the used games for all the old systems.... emulation and piracy is all that shall remain!
May 12, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Muhahahhahaha!!!!
May 12, 2020 1:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what megadrive emulator you use? Tom said don't use Pico drive, and blast'em has "Cycle Accurate" but I use either kega fusion on my PC and Genesis Plus GX on my gamecube. 
May 12, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really it depends but on the PC I use Kega Fusion
May 12, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii I use GX and I think the 3DS I use GX too on the Shield TV I think I use hmmm hang on lol
May 12, 2020 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: There no emulator called Hang on 
May 12, 2020 1:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the arcade game where you race motrrcycles.
May 12, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MD.Emu on Android stuff
May 12, 2020 2:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't use retroarch on android? 
May 12, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hang On the arcade game was OK the Genesis version sucked 
May 12, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use RetroArch for some stuff if there isn't a decent stand alone emulator
May 12, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to avoid RetroArch as much as possible, I just don't really like it....
May 12, 2020 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Retroarch has composite filters. 
May 12, 2020 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And it also has genesis plus gx
May 12, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe is like 10 times better than any PS1 emulator RetroArch has and DraStic is way better and some of the other emulators are also way better
May 12, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Filters lol
May 12, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like a lot of the .emu emulators on Android (although I use the paid oneS)
May 12, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t0ctPrB
May 12, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aLZY9oq
May 12, 2020 2:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 12, 2020 2:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Epsxe still a thing?
May 12, 2020 2:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: i thought some other emulator was better
May 12, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly there are better ones but ePSXe has sub pixel precision and a bunch of neat filters like the Cartoon filter lol
May 12, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qX53t5Ipa_Y?t=39  Check it out almost looks like a PS2 game lol
May 12, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is an improved one now Cartoon Shader 2
May 12, 2020 2:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The heck is sub pixel precision 
May 12, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: keeps the PS1 games from being all warpy lol
May 12, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Cqz8NprXk
May 12, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6R03x5DiDLw?t=266 See the fence on the right hand side? Sub pixel precision kind of fixes that weirdness lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 13, 2020)

May 12, 2020 4:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: PS1 games was always nasty in 3D 
May 12, 2020 4:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I Mostly liked the 2D games on ps1 more anyway.
May 12, 2020 4:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Though I wish I had a saturn instead for the 2D games.
May 12, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVWQCd5j_ec
May 12, 2020 6:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/g4GQjxZ
May 12, 2020 7:26 AM - T-hug: Capone.2020.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO
May 12, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know what Veho wants if I win the lotto lol
May 12, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really pulled all the muscles in my fingers... lol
May 12, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too aggressive hand strength workout
May 12, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to bend a penny at work the other day and could not... Decided to change that. (I used to be able too)
May 12, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With my bare hands no tools lol
May 12, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vesaro.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=587&idcategory=587
May 12, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/gi3x3x/mini_vmac_3ds_30pre2/
May 12, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/05/11/1813236/who-conditionally-backs-covid-19-vaccine-trials-that-infect-people
May 12, 2020 8:09 AM - Veho: I mean they're not wrong. It would speed up the creation of a reliable vaccine.
May 12, 2020 8:09 AM - Veho: It's just that they need to infect a few hundred people with a disease whose symptoms include death.
May 12, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/TkIE9te
May 12, 2020 9:22 AM - T-hug: https://i.imgur.com/wjOmyBk.jpg
May 12, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: THE CHILD  
May 12, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: So that's the official name.
May 12, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: And it comes with a frog  
May 12, 2020 11:49 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rIXf27D
May 12, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: Instant broccoli soup gone wrong.
May 12, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NgnpDyr.jpg
May 12, 2020 1:03 PM - Flame: wtf?
May 12, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Elephants toothpaste 
May 12, 2020 1:09 PM - Flame: no @ passwords one
May 12, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, fake 
May 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Flame: expect nintendo one my passwords are very long 
May 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Flame: seriously nintendo passwords are 20 character max
May 12, 2020 1:13 PM - Flame: nintendo would spend millions on sueing people instead spend some of that on making better security system
May 12, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
May 12, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Is it ok to cry at work
May 12, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9uD79aW
May 12, 2020 2:36 PM - kenenthk: Answer me fuck
May 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qQv0f81
May 12, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it depends on what happened...
May 12, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your gonna cry because a hot naked woman sat on your lunch, that would be bad.
May 12, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you stepped on a lego that's fine... lol
May 12, 2020 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Getting yelled at by a woman for harrassment
May 12, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh did you grab her by the pussy? lol
May 12, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Almost
May 12, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Apparently that stuff gets you fired
May 12, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you can afford to pay off the complaint then your fine lol
May 12, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NYbjhHQ
May 12, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HfqtpKv
May 12, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q6CaLOf
May 12, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3eUpRlt
May 12, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GxORwSS
May 12, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KtnMXlk
May 12, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/12/us/san-diego-kkk-hood-no-charges/index.html
May 12, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Zp0N5PJxamE
May 12, 2020 5:08 PM - aaronic: hello
May 12, 2020 5:10 PM - aaronic: test
May 12, 2020 5:26 PM - Sicklyboy: banned
May 12, 2020 5:35 PM - VTSTech: v0.11 Released https://gbatemp.net/threads/wiinfo-v0-1.564816/
May 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did it, I mowed my lawn today
May 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a nice mower, one battery gets through like 3/4s of my lawn so I only had to change it out the last like 10 minutes lol
May 12, 2020 6:40 PM - Sicklyboy: ewwww battery powered mower?
May 12, 2020 6:41 PM - Sicklyboy: 1, I didn't even know that was a thing, link/model? but 2, that sounds dreadful
May 12, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Also can the battery be used for other things? Like modding it into a PSP battery pack or something lol
May 12, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're decent if you have a smaller yard lol
May 12, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/lawn-mowers/l1621i/961330034/ < And this is the one I got, paid like $250 for it lol
May 12, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has instant push button starting!!!
May 12, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 12, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a super cheapo one like a year ago that was pretty garbage, but this one is actually decent
May 12, 2020 6:44 PM - Sicklyboy: I don't ever want to own a mower that's not gas unless it's one of those roomba style mowers like what Husqvarna makes. At least not until battery tech gets significantly more complex
May 12, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, the battery lasts like an hour ;O;
May 12, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I got 2 batteries ;O;
May 12, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Two buttons!!!!
May 12, 2020 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Two buttons best buttons 
May 12, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mother in law had an electric mower.... It was good for her small yard but I think someone stole it when she moved lol
May 12, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.homedepot.com/p/EGO-21-in-56V-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Electric-Walk-Behind-Self-Propelled-Mower-7-5-Ah-Battery-and-Charger-Included-LM2102SP/206515944 This one but like 2 years ago lol
May 12, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 3... It's been a while
May 12, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Also can the battery be used for other things? Like modding it into a PSP battery pack or something lol < Oh and it actually can! lol
May 12, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can put the batteries in like trimmers and leaf blowers and I think they said chainsaw somewhere lol
May 12, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.jonsered.com/us/products/battery-products/ < Look at all that shit I can battery power! lol
May 12, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna buy me a chainsaw!
May 12, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, that Tony Hawk remake thing has a collector's edition which comes with a full sized skateboard deck 
May 12, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamestop.com/video-games/playstation-4/games/products/tony-hawks-pro-skater-1-and-2-collectors-edition/11102350.html
May 12, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skate Or Die
May 12, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8TmIxHSBcU
May 12, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493PKDeDzsE
May 12, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ3GW7lVBWY
May 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFTMBTDGTx8 < jesus fucking christ 
May 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A full fucking 3950x in a laptop
May 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why
May 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would you do that
May 12, 2020 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay guys, new question. WHich NES emulator is best?
May 12, 2020 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nestopia, or Fceux,
May 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nestopia
May 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think FCEUX still has some issues with titles, Nestopia is 100% compatibility AFAIK
May 12, 2020 7:18 PM - cearp: but the best name is nesticle
May 12, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
May 12, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JluNkjdpxFo
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried Nesticle on my 386 PC one time, it was...interesting 
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi, buy me that laptop
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: pls
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the PC side of things I use FCEUX
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - cearp: tom, that laptop must only last like 20 minutes on battery, jesus
May 12, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom planing on rendering on the go?
May 12, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their test went a whole hour lol
May 12, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, it's not good 
May 12, 2020 7:21 PM - cearp: ah, 1 hour he says
May 12, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it has an AM4 socket in it, so you could probably just toss like a 3600 in it or something lol
May 12, 2020 7:21 PM - cearp: yeah, although not surprising,    incredible to have portable
May 12, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just so silly lol
May 12, 2020 7:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So Nestopia it is then. 
May 12, 2020 7:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Glad I picked the right one.
May 12, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang, the price on that thing is even like good
May 12, 2020 7:24 PM - cearp: and who needs portable power in this time of the virus 
May 12, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Forget that laptop Tom you want this.... https://www.vesaro.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=587&idcategory=587
May 12, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 12, 2020 7:24 PM - cearp: woww
May 12, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I were made of money, I'd buy that laptop, put the 3950x in my gaming desktop downstairs, and plop my 3600 in it for funsies lol
May 12, 2020 7:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now then, BSNES or SNES9X? Cause I know Zsnesw is out of the question. 
May 12, 2020 7:26 PM - cearp: what game does it play? or a custom in house one?
May 12, 2020 7:26 PM - cearp: (that crazy driving sim)
May 12, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That thing I linked has like a 9900KF or something and 32GB's of RAM and a few other nice features lol
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - cearp: Vesaro I professional simulator designed for private or home customers requiring high end Motorsport grade components for personal race driver training or home enthusiasts who require the best.
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - cearp: who is so arrogant that -- "they require the best"  lol
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g4GQjxZ
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a PC, so I assume whatever you want
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - cearp: hello, i like racing games, i require the best pls
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Project Cars would probably be neato on it lol
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe DiRT?
May 12, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure lol
May 12, 2020 7:28 PM - cearp: that imgur vid does look cool.. ok ok, if i win more than 20 million on the lottery i'll buy it
May 12, 2020 7:28 PM - cearp: you've convinced me 
May 12, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They make a VR thing that's similar to that, except substantially cheaper cuz it's nowhere near as fancy lol
May 12, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.yawvr.com/ < This thing
May 12, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $1490!!
May 12, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 12, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho posted it first
May 12, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So all credit goes to Veho (that simulator thing)
May 12, 2020 7:31 PM - cearp: woah... looks big for that price, cool
May 12, 2020 7:31 PM - cearp: anyway, meeting now...!
May 12, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I wonder if I could get PS3 emulator running on it with After Burner Climax lol
May 12, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RF_4lpdaruE
May 12, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/ANormalDayInRussia/comments/gi53dg/luck_looks_like_this/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=e1ab3432-a714-4f94-b79b-3d896c721e0c&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_title&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2FANormalDayInRussia%2Fcomments%2Fgi53
May 12, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/p/N82E16819113103?Item=N82E16819113103&quicklink=true
May 12, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/evga-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-11g-p4-2487-kr/p/1FT-001K-003E4?item=1FT-001K-003E4&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL051220&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL051220-_-EMC-051220-Index-_-DesktopGraphicsCards-_-1FT-001K-003E4-S1A1D&ignorebbr=1
May 12, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on Sale Tom lol
May 12, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuRYaTVSuhs < Oh dang I remember that show 
May 12, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just came to post that lol
May 12, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I almost want to torrent that and watch it all the way through to see how batshit insane it was lol
May 12, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, can't even find it on private trackers apparently 
May 12, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would get life insurance on my grandson and send him lol
May 12, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-core-i9-10900k-10-core-cpu-hot-power-hungry-at-stock-benchmarks-reveal/amp/
May 12, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 235 watts..... Wtf lol
May 12, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Intel is fucking up and going the previous AMD way lol
May 12, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "HURRR MORE POWER THAT'LL CATCH US UP!"
May 12, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 12, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "LETS HAVE OUR CPUS DOUBLE AS SPACE HEATERS, WHAT VALUE!!!"
May 12, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor Scotty.... "I'm giving her all we got captain"
May 12, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/jutySmk.jpg < Holy shit remember when that was actually relevant 
May 12, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 12, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to get. 4000 now I'm just waiting for them to launch to get a cheap 3900X lol
May 12, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they might drop to like 329 ish
May 12, 2020 8:26 PM - Sicklyboy: It still blows my ass that I went from having a 4 core/4 thread desktop CPU to a 16 core / 32 thread desktop CPU.
May 12, 2020 8:26 PM - Sicklyboy: like wtf
May 12, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 12, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went from 4c/4t to 6/12
May 12, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i5 7600k to R5 3600 lol
May 12, 2020 8:27 PM - Sicklyboy: i5 4690k to Ryzen 9 3950X lmao
May 12, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, but I got mine for free ;O;O;
May 12, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My ancient Skylake was only 4 cores... Thanks to AMD I am on 8 cores 16 threads about to go 12/24 lol
May 12, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ever since Intel stopped doing tick tock AMD is like suck my cock.
May 12, 2020 8:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 12, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I must say, MS's Xbox one in-home streaming thing works really well. Been using it to play through some 360 games on my laptop from my Xboner downstairs in the basement, never really have any latency issues which is nice
May 12, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been going through the Gears of War games since I haven't played any of them really lol
May 12, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Going from that remaster thing for 1 on PC at max settings to 2 on the 360 was disgusting, such an eyesore lol
May 12, 2020 8:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MISS XBOX 
May 12, 2020 8:54 PM - cearp: is there a new south park game coming out at all?
May 12, 2020 8:54 PM - cearp: i played the fractured but whole, it was a good game, truly made me laugh a lot out loud
May 12, 2020 8:54 PM - cearp: mmlalol
May 12, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think there's anything planned
May 12, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you played South Park Rally?
May 12, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 version  lol
May 12, 2020 9:06 PM - cearp: no I saw it once at a friends house
May 12, 2020 9:06 PM - cearp: but not allowed to play it!
May 12, 2020 9:07 PM - cearp: i just read they were working on a game boy color game, funny. but they and nintendo agreed that gbc was mostly for kids
May 12, 2020 9:07 PM - cearp: so cancelled it, but it was leaked a few years ago. read they turned the base of the game into 2 different games. one was a marykate and ashley game...
May 12, 2020 9:08 PM - sp3off: hello peepz
May 12, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or play Spawn on the GameBoy Color lol
May 12, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LQ0Jm5S.png
May 12, 2020 10:39 PM - Jos3ph: Anyone has an idea why my PS3 console isn't responding to my discs anymore?????
May 12, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/ps3-console-accessories-and-hardware.220/ < Ask there
May 12, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably a dead laser though
May 12, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use the emulation rpcs3 is pretty good now lol
May 12, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I ever did test how RPCS3 runs on my laptop, it should do at least a bit better than my old 7600k since it has 8 threads, even if they're weaker 
May 13, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it runs great on my 2700X
May 13, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if the GPU has anything to do with it?
May 13, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also runs great with a 2700X and a 1050 Ti so maybe not much?
May 13, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, not really
May 13, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just for running at higher res's and adding enhancements and such
May 13, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which a 1060 should handle just fine lol
May 13, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the living room PC has the 1050 Ti and it's limited to 1080P so that sounds right
May 13, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My main machine has the 4K so maybe it helps with that lol
May 13, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait I did try a few games on this, it wasn't great lol
May 13, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just Hot Shots Golf stuff, but it ran pretty poorly lol
May 13, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Soul Calibur 2 HD ran well though
May 13, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably depends on the game too Tom, I know like After Burner Climax was flawless on my old living room PC with a FX6300 lol
May 13, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should play that game, I have the first one on the Dreamcast
May 13, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was pretty good
May 13, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's my favorite in the series
May 13, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got Spawn in it 
May 13, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on the GameCube too
May 13, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could just play that one lol
May 13, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but the Gamecube only has shitty Link
May 13, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS3 HD thing has Spawn from the Xbox version and Heihachi from the PS2 version ;O;
May 13, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just finished a game on the GameCube version lol
May 13, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beat it with Hiroshi or whatever his name is lol
May 13, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsBRNck_-wA
May 13, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do feel sort of screwed over... I was expecting a nice upgrade to the 4000's lol
May 13, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Gamers Nexus channel did a good video on that today
May 13, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr their stance was "yeah it fucking sucks, but it was literally required, they couldn't get around it, boohoo it's not that bad" which I think I agree with lol
May 13, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I mean I am not too pissed it just means I can get a cheaper 3000
May 13, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and a 3900X should last me a few years before I get the itch to build an entire system again
May 13, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They also shit on AMD for all their la memes when they would just shit on Intel for always changing chipsets, claiming they would never do that so quick!
May 13, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who knows maybe Intel will have something interesting by that time lol
May 13, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then here they are "oh oops, gotta change the chipset haha!"
May 13, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The reason about not enough room on the BIOS does kind of irk me... Just let me update the BIOS with the old chip then plop in the new one and reboot.
May 13, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JluNkjdpxFo
May 13, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GN actually goes into that in their video lol
May 13, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which tl;dr is basically a consumer fucking nightmare, much like the Ryzen 3000 launch where AMD had to fucking loan people CPUs so they could upgrade their mobo's BIOS lol
May 13, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like a larger BIOS chip would be best?
May 13, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have a non writable boot sector to prevent bad flashes
May 13, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...they also go into that 
May 13, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which tl;dr was basically "cost is just too high in the end for manufacturers having to use higher capacity flash chips" lol
May 13, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuts too much into their already limited bottom line
May 13, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would pay like 20 bucks more for a better mobo (hell I paid like 300 or something for this one)
May 13, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/p/1HD-0015-00278?Description=Crosshair%207&cm_re=Crosshair_7-_-9SIAH8W9BM6785-_-Product
May 13, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK maybe a bit more lol
May 13, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't pay a dime for my B450 mobo 
May 13, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol cheapskate 
May 13, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like an $80 mobo usually lol
May 13, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah still a good one if I remember correctly
May 13, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I paid like 90 bucks for the B450 in my living room PC
May 13, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid a bit more for WiFi being built in
May 13, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450M%20Pro4/
May 13, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the best mobo in the world, but it's like...good enough for the average person lol
May 13, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SY8CMTX/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
May 13, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The one in my living room
May 13, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, so basically mine but with wifi lol
May 13, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol pretty much
May 13, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I recycled my old 3200 RAM from my Skylake system
May 13, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it will only run at like 2600.....
May 13, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should update the BIOS and see if it improves RAM compatibility a bit
May 13, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than that it's a fantastic board in my opinion
May 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That whatever shitty speed RAM Skytech gave me will hit 3200 max lol
May 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was 2600 as well lol
May 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Any higher and it decides not to boot
May 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah it's more compatible I bet
May 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skylake RAM had some sort of custom juju in it....
May 13, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works fine, just not as fast as it could be lol thinking about just spending like 120 bucks on some better RAM
May 13, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GTG2T7L/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=DDR4+RAM&qid=1589331492&sr=8-3
May 13, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well with AMD it was an issue cuz Infinity Fabric speed is tied to memory speeds
May 13, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas Intel is just like
May 13, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what I have in this machine now
May 13, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Eh whatevs" lol
May 13, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is also why Ryzen needs that fast RAM, whereas Intel it doesn't matter quite as much
May 13, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Crucial-Ballistix-Desktop-Gaming-BLS16G4D240FSE/dp/B06XJ8SVWX?th=1 < Ah apparently the ones I got were 2400mhz lol
May 13, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm situation of anything faster than 3200Mhz sucks lol
May 13, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3200mhz is like...the ideal speed in terms of price/performance
May 13, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB X 2 for 4000Mhz is like 400 dollars lol
May 13, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Going higher doesn't end up being worth it with prices the way they are atm lol
May 13, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of worth it to me but I am trying to store as much money as possible because the whole economy and stuff....
May 13, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In a world with no corona, I would have bought that RAM and a 3900X and sent a slightly miffed email to AMD lol
May 13, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am impressed with this 2700X, probably has to do with that precision boost overdrive thing
May 13, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just an all around decent chip
May 13, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It just lacks the single threaded speed that Intel had at the time
May 13, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my i5 7600k still beats it out in most single threaded benchmarks lol
May 13, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And games
May 13, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it was still faster than my Skylake although that one only had 4 cores and no hyperthreaded
May 13, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's probably faster than like an i5 from Skylake, but probably not an i7, and not from anything after that
May 13, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 3000 series though, whew lol
May 13, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My mid range 3600 beats your potato 2700x ;O;O;
May 13, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true and my plot to leapfrog to the 4000 just went poof lol
May 13, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The extra cores and threads help for those like 10 things that might use 16 threads though lol
May 13, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it helps when I am doing like 10 things at one time
May 13, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like torrenting, gaming and playing music all at the same time lol
May 13, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Somehow it does it....
May 13, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, even if the program supports only 1 core, it'll still generally use separate threads (assuming Windows is smart enough to separate it lol)
May 13, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-i5-7600K-vs-AMD-Ryzen-7-PRO-2700X/2919vs3292
May 13, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: See, look at that massive single threaded performance my 7600k had ;O;
May 13, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You may have double the cores and 4x the threads, but I had single threaded performance, so HA!
May 13, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would still pick the 2700X right now, more threads is probably only going to get more useful as time goes on.
May 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-PRO-2700X-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-3600/3292vs3481 < But look at my 3600 ;O;
May 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Less cores, and still fucks your potato CPU in multithreaded benchmarks ;O;
May 13, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just too good ;O;
May 13, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/AMD-Ryzen-7-PRO-2700X-vs-AMD-Ryzen-5-3600-vs-AMD-Ryzen-9-3900X/3292vs3481vs3493
May 13, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it will be worth the upgrade lol
May 13, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it cost like $100 less, too ;O;
May 13, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still just 105 watts lol
May 13, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I did get my 2700X well the 2nd one for 199 lol
May 13, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=2700X&ref=nb_sb_noss_2 Why did they go back up? lol
May 13, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I can sell mine for part of the money for the 3900X lol (I know I wont lol)
May 13, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cuz Corona and shortages and such
May 13, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: People keep buying tons of CPUs and scalping them for way more than they're worth
May 13, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so stupid can't they just stick to toilet paper like everyone else?
May 13, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the 1600 AF, which is basically a fucking 2600 for $75 or whatever MSRP is, is selling for nearly double that
May 13, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes lol
May 13, 2020 1:46 AM - SG854: Everybody scalping everything right now. CpU, Switches. Can't wait for the new ryzen cpu so I can replace my 3900x.
May 13, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You getting a new Mobo too?
May 13, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fantasa.online/product/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-12-core-24-thread-unlocked-desktop-processor-with-wraith-prism-led-cooler/?utm_source=Google%20Shopping&utm_campaign=Fantasa&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=10620
May 13, 2020 1:49 AM - SG854: I have a compatible one a x570. No need for a new mobile. Watching closely at the upcoming 30 series gpu. And hopefully amd can knock some sense onto the outrages prices for the 20 series.
May 13, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's tempting right now for my use lol
May 13, 2020 1:49 AM - SG854: *mobo
May 13, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 300 bucks sounds almost too good
May 13, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are a bit over 400 on Amazon
May 13, 2020 1:52 AM - SG854: Really good. Maybe wait for the new cpu?
May 13, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was planning on waiting so I could get it cheaper
May 13, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a X470 Crosshair Hero VII
May 13, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since AMD said no 4000 for me lol
May 13, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did want a 4700X or better... But I don't want to replace my Mobo just yet and certainly not for 1 gen of CPU
May 13, 2020 1:56 AM - SG854: Damn that sucks. I ended picking up a 2080ti used $800
May 13, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe.a 5000 with some DDR5 when that happens
May 13, 2020 1:56 AM - SG854: A while back
May 13, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice I paid like 1250 for my 2080 Ti
May 13, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well before taxes lol
May 13, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost caved for a 2070, but decided to stick it out and upgrade to the 3070 whenever that pops out
May 13, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those EVGA TX Ultra things
May 13, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not enough performance boost from the 1xxx series to the 2xxx
May 13, 2020 1:58 AM - SG854: Super expensive I think at retail. 20 series I think are a tech demo for Raytracing. 30 series is where it will go down
May 13, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But my 4K Ray's Tom  lol
May 13, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally ray tracing doesn't really seem all that right now?
May 13, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially if those rumors for RTX 3000 having like little to no performance deficit is true
May 13, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even playing quake 2 with ray tracing is meh
May 13, 2020 2:00 AM - SG854: I'm definitely replacing my 2080ti if true. Raytracing with little performance hit is a dream.
May 13, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not enough stuff utilizes full ray tracing really
May 13, 2020 2:00 AM - SG854: Control and metro exodus looks gorgeous. More & more will utilize it
May 13, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say Minecraft looks neat if only I liked the game lol
May 13, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But with consoles getting ray tracing and AMD's RDNA2 coming up with hardware based ray tracing, it'll definitely be more prevalent
May 13, 2020 2:01 AM - SG854: It will become standard. Saves developers time also utilizing it. Time is money.
May 13, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it'll still be a while, especially if those rumors aren't true and it still hurts performance super hard
May 13, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need RTX email
May 13, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or if RDNA2's performance is just as bad as the 2xxx series lol
May 13, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With ray tracing on, that is
May 13, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Come on Nvidia we need the real apps lol
May 13, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although that "ray tracing" voice thing is really impressive lol
May 13, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need ray tracing emulation
May 13, 2020 2:03 AM - SG854: I want a good card that can hit 4k 120 fps for those oleds from LG. They are a great value.
May 13, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha, good luck with that for now lol
May 13, 2020 2:04 AM - SG854: Maybe 30 or 40 series?
May 13, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think a 3080 ti _might_ get you there with some settings turned down, depending on the game
May 13, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'll definitely be until like the 4000 series or so that you'll be able to do that IMO
May 13, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some sort of SLI with one card handling the Ray's?
May 13, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that will be the point I upgrade to 4k, is when 120+hz stable is actually possible lol
May 13, 2020 2:05 AM - SG854: 2080ti can hit 60fps 4k. Some triple A's struggle though
May 13, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For moderately cheap, anyways lol
May 13, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz 1440p 144hz is like as good as anyone will ever notice on a PC monitor
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4k at that size and distance is useless, but high refresh rate is best 
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - SG854: Oled picture is gorgeous. I need oled for everything now. Hopefully some good 1440p ones will come out.
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 4K now hmmm not sure I could ever go back to less lol
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - Duo8: i have 4k and i sit 30cm away lol
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Micro LED is best 
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - SG854: Depends on TV size too
May 13, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But expennnnsive lol
May 13, 2020 2:07 AM - SG854: For now oled till micro led comes out
May 13, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my monitor is like 36 inches or something
May 13, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully some consumer panels will start going cheap soon though
May 13, 2020 2:07 AM - SG854: That's the early adopter tax. Oled becoming cheaper though
May 13, 2020 2:08 AM - Duo8: lol there's not even a consumer monitor yet
May 13, 2020 2:08 AM - Duo8: the first consumer 4k tv was like $50k iirc
May 13, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when 1080P came out lol prices that made me sad
May 13, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: oh sure, I don't expect a consumer panel for cheap until like 2024 lol
May 13, 2020 2:09 AM - SG854: I feel 20 series also had that early adopter tax for ratracing. Raytracing will come down in price.
May 13, 2020 2:09 AM - Duo8: they can't get the pixels small enough for any meaningful ppi yet
May 13, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm really hoping the 3000 series goes back to like...900 series pricing lol
May 13, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 8K is the way lol
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It won't, but I'll still buy a 3070 if it's like $400 lol
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Duo8: tfw vega56
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - SG854: 4k 32 is the sweet spot. Ha ha good luck powering 8k with current gpu.
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Duo8: and yet my cpu bottlenecks it anyway
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD gpu lol
May 13, 2020 2:10 AM - Duo8: nah 4k 27" is the shit
May 13, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-55-class-led-q900-series-4320p-smart-8k-uhd-tv-with-hdr/6355633.p?skuId=6355633&ref=212&loc=1&ref=212&loc=1&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwkun1BRAIEiwA2mJRWaQ3eWPQystiiFgsbiM6pGZPYHvAt861q1M_CYdehkEdx2z8r6BYJhoCv6oQAvD_BwE
May 13, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K oled lo
May 13, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need that for my PC lol
May 13, 2020 2:12 AM - SG854: That price is not bad
May 13, 2020 2:13 AM - SG854: Was expecting more expensive
May 13, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Says it does 240Hz but I am suspicious....
May 13, 2020 2:16 AM - SG854: 8k 250hz ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
May 13, 2020 2:17 AM - SG854: *240hz
May 13, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Melt your GPU for sure lol
May 13, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably only at a smaller res lol
May 13, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P 240?
May 13, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.techhive.com/article/3393240/samsung-q900-review.amp.html
May 13, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh it's only 120Hz it Samsung trickery for simulated 240 or something
May 13, 2020 2:30 AM - SG854: If your a movie lover skiping over 4k makes sense. But not for gamers lol. We can barely do 4k
May 13, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm happy at 4K right now lol
May 13, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides 16K is on the way lol
May 13, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/robbreport.com/gear/tvs/sony-16k-crystal-led-tv-2869489/amp/
May 13, 2020 2:56 AM - SG854: God dammit. Already to 16k lol
May 13, 2020 2:56 AM - SG854: For us gamers thats like 1fps with current graphics cards lol
May 13, 2020 4:00 AM - Memoir: I'll take 2 fps at mega-low settings and no textures, thank you.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 14, 2020)

May 13, 2020 6:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tclusa.com/products/mobile/tcl-10-pro
May 13, 2020 6:22 AM - Veho: 1024 megapixel camera.
May 13, 2020 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Why not
May 13, 2020 7:56 AM - T-hug: https://i.imgur.com/Eia20a3.jpg
May 13, 2020 8:50 AM - Veho: "You can go out... into your yard!"
May 13, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: Out-ish.
May 13, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go out all the time, to work lol
May 13, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where I am likely exposed to corona on a minute by minute basis lol I may be immune...
May 13, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7C4CtBT.jpg
May 13, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IJOXTQw
May 13, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: You know what ovens need? A fast preheating feature.
May 13, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: One single rapid burst that brings the fucking thing up to temp in less than the usual _one hour_.
May 13, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: "Step one: preheat the oven. Best do this the night before."
May 13, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: That's what I like about toaster ovens. They're hot and ready in seconds. The sluts.
May 13, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If your oven has a broiler, turn that on first
May 13, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll hit anywhere from 300-450F in like less than 5 minutes lol
May 13, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on your oven's age and such
May 13, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like my toaster oven though for smaller stuff
May 13, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: My oven is 2 years old or something. Induction cooktop, stone age oven.
May 13, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made some of those frozen fish triangle things in it last night came out crispy and delicious in 15 minutes 
May 13, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those induction ones kind of suck for heating up times.....
May 13, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My oven's a bit old so it takes like 10 minutes to hit 450 or so, which is pretty awful lol
May 13, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least in my experience
May 13, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom probably the same for mine
May 13, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've taken to just tossing shit in there whenever I finish preparing it regardless if it's hit the temp or not and add a couple extra minutes
May 13, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do miss gas ovens... Tom you don't have gas?
May 13, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, electric range
May 13, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I do the same it seems fine, unless it's pizza then I do the full pre heat monty
May 13, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing that's gas in my house is my furnace lol
May 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird in Michigan where I was we all had gas lines. Maybe it's an old thing lol
May 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though one day I really would like to run a line up to the kitchen, have a gas stove and oven and such
May 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh get a gas oven with pilot lights lol
May 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do cook a bit nicer
May 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad owns an appliance store, so I can get nice shit for free basically lol
May 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cast iron pans seems to help offset the difference though
May 13, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: I dunno, the induction cooktop is much faster than the old electric range we used to have.
May 13, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: It's pretty fast.
May 13, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, induction is best for a cooktop
May 13, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have induction pans?
May 13, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With induction you get much more precise temps, and it's more efficient
May 13, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mother in law had one of those induction glassware tops and it sucked...
May 13, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You do have to have proper pans for it
May 13, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're cheapo anyways
May 13, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have coils 
May 13, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They get red hot so fast  lol
May 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: I have the proper pots and pans for it.
May 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I got electric smooth top
May 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the big front one is broken.... If I turn it on full blast it actually will blow the insides out of the coil.....
May 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically coils but with fancy ceramic on top lol
May 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gets melty melty metal hot
May 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I cracked the ceramic on one of the burners, which is fine cuz it still works but looks bad
May 13, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want coffee but I also want to sleep...
May 13, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: Go to sleep.
May 13, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: It is the sleepy time, it is tiem for to sleap.
May 13, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lEkukcYJHU
May 13, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: I'm reasonably happy with induction, I am used to gas and this behaves pretty similar.
May 13, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cb0t9TUNLpg 
May 13, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: We bought a cheapo single heater unit from Ikea to test it out before buying a whole oven, and it worked well.
May 13, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/images/products/tillreda-portable-induction-hob__0868780_PE591101_S5.JPG
May 13, 2020 2:06 PM - Flame: @Psionic Roshambo: I want coffee but I also want to sleep...
May 13, 2020 2:06 PM - Flame: same
May 13, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: GO THE FUCK TO SLEEP
May 13, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's 10AM I am vampire now
May 13, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working night shift lol
May 13, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that spaghetti will turn out all wrong...
May 13, 2020 2:16 PM - Flame: @Veho this is going to be 4th coffee and its 3:15PM
May 13, 2020 2:16 PM - Flame: like a boss
May 13, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Folgers instant coffee to the rescue lol
May 13, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I go in to work in like 32 hours or something I will take nap before then lol
May 13, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: Sounds like my typical workday.
May 13, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: COffee at 7, 10, 12, and 4PM.
May 13, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWmJBTMqenY
May 13, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shop.sixstarpro.com/products/pre-workout-explosion.html
May 13, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I drink at work lol
May 13, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: And as always I feel the need to say creatine makes my sack itch.
May 13, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: TMI FTW
May 13, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 13, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lm5xsHlwM8s?t=300
May 13, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: I might be in some trouble at work tomorrow
May 13, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: Who did you punch this time?
May 13, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: in the vagina
May 13, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: I told my boss this girl wants to come back I like looking at her
May 13, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That doesn't seem so bad?
May 13, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: Were those your exact words?
May 13, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inverse.com/gaming/diablo-2-resurrected-remaster-leaks/amp
May 13, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I suspect there might have been some rather seedy language thrown in
May 13, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: "Yo boss, bring back the big titty bitch."
May 13, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something about "doing her behind the dumpster" lol
May 13, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: Something about "eating that shitter like an apple fritter"
May 13, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lololol
May 13, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Toasty-Intel-Core-i9-10900K-hits-93-degrees-Celsius-with-a-240mm-liquid-cooler-beats-the-AMD-Ryzen-9-3950X-in-single-core-but-at-what-price.464855.0.html
May 13, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: Remember those videos of people frying eggs on AMD CPUs?
May 13, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they would watch fire now lol
May 13, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 93c is hot?
May 13, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 199.4F lol jesus
May 13, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, it's still under the 100C thermal limit so it's fine ;O;O;
May 13, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they shutdown around 110C? lol
May 13, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Throttle at 105C or something
May 13, 2020 3:30 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/zAEXuONMJCQ
May 13, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: I thought semiconductors stopped working at around 80°C but what do I know.
May 13, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: Stuff I've learned 20 years ago and never used  
May 13, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Tom
May 13, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/05/13/amazon-fire-hd-8-new-version-announced-costs-90.html
May 13, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may order one... Maybe lol
May 13, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: Oooh gimme that.
May 13, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pro model sounds cool
May 13, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably beat using my phone like I do now lol
May 13, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/world/dennis-rodman-describes-wild-night-of-hotties-and-vodka-with-kim-jong-un.amp
May 13, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weekend at Kimmie's 4 with Denis Rodman
May 13, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had various Kindles, and they all suck
May 13, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 3:49 PM - Veho: I'd take a sloppy succ for that price any day.
May 13, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why they're so cheap I suppose
May 13, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for the price they're good enough
May 13, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like those Kindle Fire HD's they occasionally sell for like $30 lol
May 13, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are...terrible, but hey it's $30 lol
May 13, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 13, 2020 3:51 PM - Veho: Hey, they read Amazon's ebooks, play Amazon video, and can do light browsing.
May 13, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are improved lol 90 dolla
May 13, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shield tablet 4 lyfe 
May 13, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: Only slightly more expensive.
May 13, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $150 for a decent used one lol
May 13, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07TJ6NN31/ref=sspa_mw_detail_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1
May 13, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just like the name on that one lol
May 13, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mines sitting in my basement, collecting dust lol
May 13, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All it ever really got used for was ebooks and that was it lol
May 13, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually replaced it with a Kindle Paperwhite since the battery lasts infinitely longer
May 13, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 13, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might have to replace that soon though, the LEDs are starting to flicker on a couple of the strips 
May 13, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: I have an old Kindle Graphite.
May 13, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: Does the job.
May 13, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: But it does need a light.
May 13, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old tablet still works fine but it's old 2GB of RAM and Android 5.0 feels old lol
May 13, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onda Chinese Corona tablet lol
May 13, 2020 4:02 PM - Flame: when the fuck is analogue going to release the pocket??
May 13, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: lolwut
May 13, 2020 4:03 PM - Flame: 
May 13, 2020 4:03 PM - Flame: this veho
May 13, 2020 4:03 PM - Flame: https://www.analogue.co/pocket/
May 13, 2020 4:12 PM - Veho: Oooooh, that.
May 13, 2020 4:12 PM - Veho: I forgot about that thing.
May 13, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's been a while
May 13, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: Too many things out there.
May 13, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Singularity-1920X1200-Handheld-10000mAh-Portable/dp/B07TF5HGLM
May 13, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got this lol
May 13, 2020 4:16 PM - Flame: seriuosly ?
May 13, 2020 4:16 PM - Memoir: Staggering 4GB of RAM!
May 13, 2020 4:16 PM - Memoir: STAGGERING!!!!
May 13, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 13, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: dude, my phone only has 8GB
May 13, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: $369.99 is waste of phone
May 13, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: Yes, staggering, compared to other retro emulation consoles that have like 512MB or something.
May 13, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mine has 6GB DDR4 in dual channel mode lol
May 13, 2020 4:20 PM - Flame: @Veho thats why its retro
May 13, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When it comes to Android stuff specs are all over the place and nearly meaningless
May 13, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: true
May 13, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could have 16GBs of slow ass RAM and still feel like shit and 128GB of storage but slow so almost useless
May 13, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is middle of the road 6GB of RAM and 64GB of storage but it's all fast so it feels amazing to use for a cheap phone
May 13, 2020 4:23 PM - Flame: i have a Oneplus 6T and Pixel 3a
May 13, 2020 4:24 PM - Flame: the specs of the 6T is really good but for some reason the Pixel 3a is blazing fast
May 13, 2020 4:24 PM - Flame: software is important too
May 13, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the specs on those if I remember doesn't get me excited but everyone loves them so they must be good
May 13, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That might be why my phone is so fast too I spent a good 2 weeks optimizing this ROM lol
May 13, 2020 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I managed to brick it like a dozen times learning what is required for it to work lol
May 13, 2020 4:27 PM - Flame: LOOL!
May 13, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "ohhh that one was needed....." Lol
May 13, 2020 4:27 PM - Flame: whats your current phone psionic
May 13, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doogee S60
May 13, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rooted and all kinds of tweaks lol
May 13, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Magisk and stuff like that
May 13, 2020 4:29 PM - Flame: if you need to root a phone you know that phone is shit 
May 13, 2020 4:29 PM - Flame: i understand that phone is good for you, cause of your job
May 13, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/DOOGEE-Proofing-5580mAh-Battery-Android/dp/B075CDSGD8
May 13, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rooted is fun for like Lucky Patcher and stuff lol
May 13, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus being able to falsify my GPS location for reasons.... Lol
May 13, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jams Bond stuff you know lol
May 13, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: Avoiding restraining orders, for example.
May 13, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 13, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/T-t9XGhuQiU
May 13, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, unless you need to do dumb custom stuff, rooting is useless these days lol
May 13, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's useful for tinkerer stuff lol
May 13, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And advertising blocking
May 13, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you don't need root for that anymore lol
May 13, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://blokada.org/index.html < 
May 13, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit I don't know how non rooted poeple do it....
May 13, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK Tom I installed it lol
May 13, 2020 4:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Stick some roots in your phone 
May 13, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically a VPN with a host file that blocks ads lol
May 13, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't work for everything, Youtube ads still get through, but that's just cuz that's youtube ads lol
May 13, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's what Vanced is for anyways
May 13, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was or am using the hosts file from lucky Patcher
May 13, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can add app exceptions and stuff which is nice, for those dumb as fuck games that just don't work without ads
May 13, 2020 4:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just hope it doesn't mess with streaming services 
May 13, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKOySBgogOQ
May 13, 2020 5:55 PM - Ecchi95: https://discord.gg/JWTdz5
May 13, 2020 5:57 PM - SG854: Starwars fallen order has crappy hdr
May 13, 2020 5:58 PM - SG854: Elevated blacks on PC
May 13, 2020 6:05 PM - SG854: RE 2 Remake has bad HDR at default settings, but you can tweak it for a nice punchy image. Starwars has nothing to improve it.
May 13, 2020 6:09 PM - SG854: RE 2 Remake was made for HDR. SDR is so dim & hard to see. Looks like they didn't care about SDR.
May 13, 2020 6:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSWSnrZWodw 
May 13, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for Resident Evil 4 Remake lol
May 13, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic that guy stole Jesus's look lol
May 13, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdzQ9wEOElw
May 13, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird I moved an icon on my desktop and all my icons just rearanged themselves like crazy lol
May 13, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTtuohRoXNY
May 13, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNu7bOx75-A
May 13, 2020 8:24 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/gallery/AV8iLGZ
May 13, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sn6VFG0.jpg
May 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wvuiSv6.jpg
May 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OaxZMOl.jpg
May 13, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNGjSll2_Uc&feature=youtu.be
May 13, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: Enterprise doesn't have seatbelts and airbags the same reason buses and trains don't.
May 13, 2020 8:42 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rIkyKJiXhg
May 13, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iS05D4y
May 13, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m5DZ2uH
May 13, 2020 9:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PlBmgGZ.png
May 13, 2020 9:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pGktR6k.jpg
May 13, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/w7FcbyL.jpeg
May 13, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You grab Halo 2 Anniversary for the MCC on PC yet Psi?
May 13, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not yet lol
May 13, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 20GB's for the single player campaign only lol
May 13, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be done in like 15 minutes 
May 13, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooof forgot about how slow the internet is right now lol
May 13, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's slllooow lol
May 13, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be done in a few hours
May 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only thing that's really been slow that I've noticed for me is downloading stuff from my seedbox, can usually saturate my connection but it seems they're throttling that down to like 100mbps lol
May 13, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's like 20% of my connection 
May 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's half mine 
May 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think in 10 years we will look back and laugh about these speeds lol
May 13, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I got my 56K modem and it was fast lol
May 13, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, in 10 years we'll be living in a post apocalyptic wasteland with no such thing as internet ;O;
May 13, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lpl
May 13, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao probably
May 13, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/STRMJ4tVac8
May 13, 2020 10:08 PM - Flame: wait isnt foldria already  post apocalyptic wasteland
May 13, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame true I may not notice lol
May 13, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What do you mean??? It's always had rape gangs and drugs and poeple driving like crazy....
May 13, 2020 10:10 PM - Flame: yep my point exactly
May 13, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alligators roaming the streets unattended
May 13, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Feral hogs destroying everything in their path
May 13, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds like an average Florida day to me
May 13, 2020 10:23 PM - Flame: lol
May 13, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's why I have so many guns lol
May 13, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rzy9JEzrpI0
May 13, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 13, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh finally found a seeded Sega Saturn complete set 74GB's lol
May 13, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a PC Engine CD set like 48GB's lol
May 13, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I will be DLing all night lol (they don't have a ton of seeds)
May 13, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 14, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom it is EVERY Saturn game!!! I just feel it's weird when they have like 3 of the same game when it's from every region lol
May 14, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I trim it down in a few weeks... Probably will end up with like 20GB's
May 14, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 14, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Saturn has like 1000 games or so in it's library IIRC, so cut out all the bad shit and that leaves like
May 14, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 14, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 15? Maybe?
May 14, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I like to play some of the crappy ones too
May 14, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I really want to try out Hydlide.... lol
May 14, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow that looks like shit 
May 14, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Half want to grab it just to try it out lol
May 14, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if the Tony Hawk games were on the Saturn 
May 14, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I started playing them today after the HD announcement lol
May 14, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, looks like they aren't 
May 14, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly done with 1 already lol, they're not very long games lol
May 14, 2020 12:48 AM - MattTheDemonCat: I need help from anyone who knows a lot about using NitroHax and flashcarts (not exactly, almost the opposite) but go to this thread to help: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-ds-phat-trying-to-find-out-how-to-get-nitrohax-to-run-no-flash-cart.565085/
May 14, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the avgn did a video on Hydlide Tom it was hilarious
May 14, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But what really makes me want to try it the speed run on gdq I watched
May 14, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Guy beat it in like 45 minutes
May 14, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably take me like 3-4 hours but still lol
May 14, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/X2n57wkyt6I
May 14, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be fair it does look slightly better than king's field 1 on the PS1 though? Maybe not plays better but graphics wise?
May 14, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I played all those back in the day so this will complete something I missed out on lol
May 14, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I'll give it that, does look like a "more advanced" kings field since it's third person lol
May 14, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it looks like it plays like ass lol\
May 14, 2020 1:24 AM - MattTheDemonCat: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-ds-phat-trying-to-find-out-how-to-get-nitrohax-to-run-no-flash-cart.565085/  please help me, and invite people who you know can help.
May 14, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure it is Tom lol
May 14, 2020 1:34 AM - MattTheDemonCat: HELP A NOOB OUT, ITS FREE. https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-ds-phat-trying-to-find-out-how-to-get-nitrohax-to-run-no-flash-cart.565085/
May 14, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No.
May 14, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grrrrr Only 1-C.... WTF lol Sega Saturn pisses me off lol
May 14, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it will be larger lol
May 14, 2020 1:37 AM - MattTheDemonCat: Why do you not want to help me? I enjoy typing normally, sorry for using caps lock as well as the possible grammatical errors.
May 14, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Because nobody in the shitbox knows, you're just uselessly spamming it
May 14, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You made a thread, now wait for replies.
May 14, 2020 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i replied and then he replied after me but didn't see my reply 
May 14, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY8kTDWMtTY
May 14, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/without-a-vaccine-herd-immunity-wont-save-us/amp/
May 14, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/seagates-16tb-drive-shines-in-latest-hdd-reliability-report-but-more-data-is-needed/
May 14, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought 5 mega millions tickets wish me luck lol
May 14, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda hope I don't win I'd have to buy Veho that simulator thing lol
May 14, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: God only knows what Tom would want lol
May 14, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get myself that Microsoft flight sim thing
May 14, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/eUuBMOhiXyM
May 14, 2020 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Penis
May 14, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lick
May 14, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk so did you get yelled at at work?
May 14, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho and I feel you probably should not have told your boss about wanting to eat her fudge factory....
May 14, 2020 3:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm off tonight
May 14, 2020 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Bungholes put me on as part time but work me 5 days just so asshat manager can have a day off


----------



## TaigaChat (May 15, 2020)

May 14, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn well have a good day off 
May 14, 2020 4:34 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
May 14, 2020 4:40 AM - SG854: Damn I wish I had no work so I can play games all day. But I work an essential job.
May 14, 2020 4:42 AM - SG854: Oh well, It'll get boring after a while and I'll just end up begging to go back to work again, lol.
May 14, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get 40 hours in 4 days at the hospital so I get enough work lol
May 14, 2020 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi you still get paid good and are able to sit on your ass for 3 days 
May 14, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes 
May 14, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the worst thing about my job right now is seeing the sick people coming in... some of them look horrific
May 14, 2020 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Get sick
May 14, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GSzloDt.png
May 14, 2020 10:12 AM - FalcoDash107: 
May 14, 2020 10:12 AM - FalcoDash107: funny.
May 14, 2020 10:12 AM - FalcoDash107: Wait is this chat dead?
May 14, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: It's just resting.
May 14, 2020 10:57 AM - kenenthk: I wish it was dead
May 14, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: What would you do all day, ken?
May 14, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Masterbation and spying on his neighbors sometimes at the same time!
May 14, 2020 2:09 PM - Flame: ROTFLMAO !
May 14, 2020 2:27 PM - DinohScene: kinky
May 14, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: Dinky.
May 14, 2020 2:42 PM - DinohScene: freaky deaky
May 14, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i fink u freeky
May 14, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: What were those ghosts in Pacman called, Inky, Kinky, Dinky and Clyde?
May 14, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Blinky, Inky, Pinky and Clyde 
May 14, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: No Kinky then?
May 14, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: 
May 14, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately the ghosts are not kinky
May 14, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 14, 2020 3:25 PM - bigfatToni: inky, kinky, diddy, lanky and clyde
May 14, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stinky Kinky Daddy Skanky and Uncle Clyde?
May 14, 2020 3:26 PM - bigfatToni: and lap man
May 14, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a porn spoof version like Sextris lol
May 14, 2020 3:27 PM - bigfatToni: or super hornio bros
May 14, 2020 3:28 PM - bigfatToni: i'm still waiting for a third super hornio bros with rosalina
May 14, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 14, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: They're looking for the perfect actor. It will be hard (hah) to replace Ron Jeremy.
May 14, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/5/14/21258501/grand-theft-auto-5-gta5-free-epic-games-store
May 14, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the web page is flooded or down....
May 14, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh that article I linked said yeah it's broken too popular lol
May 14, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YsnGCRN.jpg
May 14, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: loool
May 14, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ySUGAvu
May 14, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ct7N5eD
May 14, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: LOL
May 14, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hjlTK0L
May 14, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: Ho-leeee fuck.
May 14, 2020 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GameStop trade in value? About $5, best they can do
May 14, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: I love how Gamestop forced themselves as a third party between sellers and buyers of used gaming stuff, and got people tto defend them as a "consumer right".
May 14, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: "What would we do without Gamestop???" Um, use Craigslist.
May 14, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Ever heard of eBay?
May 14, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: Fuck GameStop with a rake, say I.
May 14, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
May 14, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although when they reintroduced their "retro" game sales again that was nice, cuz their prices on games were so much better than ebay and craigslist most of the time
May 14, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then like a few months later they bumped their prices to match the average ebay BS 
May 14, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And now people on eBay use Gamestop to base their prices, and it's all just bad now
May 14, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: When GS matches eBay prices with their used games, that means the seller that sold to GS got skinned.
May 14, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: Or has lower prices.
May 14, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: I don't know how much eBay skims off the top (and bottom) but GS, even if they weren't highway robbers, they still have to support the store, employees, infrastructure, bullshit with their profit margin.
May 14, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eBay only takes 10% of your sale
May 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And like less than $.50 after a certain number of sales per listing as well IIRC
May 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, GameStop is hardcore gouging people
May 14, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the days where old game systems where like 5-10 bucks and old games where a couple of dollars.
May 14, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The actual value
May 14, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell a lot of my old games and systems from the 70's and 80's where outright given to me since I just enjoyed them.
May 14, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom GTA V is free IF you can manage to get onto the Epic games store thing... lol
May 14, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/5/14/21258501/grand-theft-auto-5-gta5-free-epic-games-store
May 14, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get it free then we can go on a killing spree!!! lol
May 14, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of killing sprees, I wonder if there is a brutal mod like the one for Doom but for GTA?
May 14, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: Tony Hawk games are getting remastered for current gen consoles. Tony Hawk be like: https://i.imgur.com/PYxiBwy.jpg
May 14, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gta5-mods.com/scripts/dismemberment
May 14, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho Tony Hawks Retirement Home
May 14, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tony Hawks Hip Surgery 3: Hope they get it right this time!
May 14, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/d8/f3/df/d8f3df3959cddb7362aa6a7aa94a0672.jpg
May 14, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy, if only we had a news section about this awesome news!
May 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've owned GTA V on Steam since it launched lol
May 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man this water tastes amazing.... I bought a second jug to double filter my water... Seriously tastes better than bottled water except Fiji that one might be better....
May 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I preordered the collectors edition of the Tony Hawk remaster cuz I want the custom skate deck 
May 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I don't check the news here 
May 14, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a modded GTA V game but it's like 60GB's or something has added music and "real life mod" or something
May 14, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I put 17 hours into GTA V to finish the story...and then promptly never touched it again lol
May 14, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Story?
May 14, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has a story.... ? lol
May 14, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use it as a murder simulator.... Pretty much steal a car and run over as many people as possible lol
May 14, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vo5g4kxs4UU?t=193 some 4K footage of me playing lol
May 14, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta unlock the cool shit somehow ;O;
May 14, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So many copyright strikes on that video lol
May 14, 2020 6:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6ZjDCOnocc 
May 14, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vigofoods.com/catalog/product/3038/vigo-creamy-avocado-lime-rice Best rice  lol
May 14, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: I cant tell if its these cbd gummies or the Smirnoff but I. Feeling great
May 14, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BIfhymy
May 14, 2020 6:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the smirnoff, CBD is not psychoactive
May 14, 2020 6:17 PM - kenenthk: I thought smirnoff made you angry I want my money back fuck cooperate america get fat and have sex wooo
May 14, 2020 6:17 PM - Veho: CBD is psychoactive, it just doesn't get you high.
May 14, 2020 6:18 PM - Veho: https://www.mondaq.com/unitedstates/food-and-drugs-law/809252/it39s-time-to-set-the-record-straight-cbd-is-psychoactive
May 14, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: You've been lied to cause I feel awesome and I'm pissed you're a former mod veho
May 14, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: I only did like 200mls of smirnoff? 
May 14, 2020 6:19 PM - kenenthk: And why the fuck is beef or chicken like the only option to eat
May 14, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still cannot get into the Epic games store thing....
May 14, 2020 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Get your shit together psi
May 14, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk trying to get GTA V for free 
May 14, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could pay for it but who the hell wants to do that  lol
May 14, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamespot.com/articles/free-games-you-can-play-right-now-pc-ps4-xbox-one-/1100-6474874/
May 14, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just not GTA V lol
May 14, 2020 6:49 PM - DinohScene: lol, just redeemed it
May 14, 2020 7:13 PM - bigfatToni: i can't access the epic games store
May 14, 2020 7:15 PM - bigfatToni: no wait problem fixed
May 14, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: I think more open world games should have random bodies unrelated to the protagonist or the main quest or the story lying around.
May 14, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: Those worlds are usually violent and people get killed all the time.
May 14, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: But all the dead bodies you discover lying around are those directly related to the story.
May 14, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: I mean, in GTA you should trip on a dead body every time you leave a car.
May 14, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: But you don't.
May 14, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well TBF, in a game like GTA where it's mainly taking place in a city, I would imagine ambulances would be picking them up
May 14, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: Yeah but there's always the odd alley.
May 14, 2020 9:13 PM - Veho: And those ambulances are nowhere to be found when it's a plot-related corpse.
May 14, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: I just want more random dead bodies, is that too much to ask?  
May 14, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: BED TIME NOW (where I live). BYE
May 14, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have sweet dreams of random dead bodies
May 14, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyyy!!!!
May 14, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I got it too 
May 14, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes with a free 100,000,000 dollars lol what ever that's good for.
May 14, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1000000 lol
May 14, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just for online stuff AFAIK lol
May 14, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot the game has guns lol
May 14, 2020 11:57 PM - Flame: lol
May 14, 2020 11:58 PM - Flame: did you try to go bareknuckles and they just pull a gun and kill you
May 14, 2020 11:59 PM - Flame: wasted
May 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no usually I ran them over with a car...
May 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6Lh-TB2_mA
May 15, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/TurboGrafx-16-mini-Electronic-Games/dp/B07QD9GQ9J/ < Psi, the TG16 mini has a release date of May 22nd now
May 15, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So gonna order one lol
May 15, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half tempted
May 15, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz I know I'll never get an actual TG16 for a good price
May 15, 2020 12:19 AM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iwgyzX-76g
May 15, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh fuck it, I'm a rich boi I'll preorder it
May 15, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 15, 2020 12:22 AM - Flame: in UK  PC Engine CoreGrafx Mini is only available
May 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Flame: £100
May 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Flame: wtf
May 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Weirdly, I don't think Konami has made an official announcement about the release date 
May 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you could order a Japanese one for cheaper but then you need to recap them and mod them
May 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope that's not like a dumb Amazon placeholder lol
May 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And still no HDMI unless you get one of those expensive add ons
May 15, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like almost 300 dollars
May 15, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 15, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spend 600 on a real one or 100 on the mini lol
May 15, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A US TG16 is like $180-$200 I think?
May 15, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just too much IMO
May 15, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think but with recap I think?
May 15, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus a Turbo EverDrive for all the ROMs, that's another $90 ;O;
May 15, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 15, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt if the ones on ebay are recapped lol
May 15, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the CD emu thing that adds hdmi
May 15, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shop.terraonion.com/en/pc-engine/12-super_sd_system_3-pc_engine.html
May 15, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No HDMI.....
May 15, 2020 12:30 AM - Flame: you guys dont be so cheap buy the real games
May 15, 2020 12:30 AM - Flame: support the devs
May 15, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just get the mini when it gets hacked fun times lol
May 15, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A small like 1TB external drive and the mini play all the games and like NES probably
May 15, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shut up Flame you have lots of flash carts 
May 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Flame: to run my "backups"
May 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Flame: of course
May 15, 2020 12:42 AM - Flame: i just remembered i need a backup player for my megadrive still
May 15, 2020 12:46 AM - Flame: 
May 15, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 15, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would just get a shield TV for most 8 and 16 bit stuff
May 15, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TG 16 emulation is a but off... So the mini makes a nice option
May 15, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/5/14/21258043/epic-games-store-down-gta-5-grand-theft-auto-free-pc
May 15, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was able to get it started before leaving for work lol
May 15, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bugasalt.com/products/bug-a-salt-3-0-black-fly-edition?gclid=Cj0KCQjw2PP1BRCiARIsAEqv-pQ1Q7gXcfd1l3Pl0tF5HuFbJqjHVKKZ2tvJq5mSPcZr2pe_Widi20UaAkKZEALw_wcB


----------



## TaigaChat (May 16, 2020)

May 15, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nvidia-ampere-A100-gpu-7nm
May 15, 2020 4:44 AM - Veho: https://www.xda-developers.com/oneplus-8-pro-color-filter-camera-see-through-some-plastic-objects/amp/
May 15, 2020 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Fuck de fuck
May 15, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/seagate-reveals-plans-for-a-50tb-hdd-by-2026//amp/
May 15, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50TB....  Give me 4 lol
May 15, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you OK did someone ruin your day or make you gay? Hehehehe
May 15, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Billionaire-Dinosaur-Forced-Me-Gay-ebook/dp/B00MCVVH6G
May 15, 2020 5:09 AM - kenenthk: I may have a bad bladder
May 15, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeekk
May 15, 2020 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get better with medicine bad or bag to pee in bad?
May 15, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it's just some pills and off you go.
May 15, 2020 6:55 AM - Veho: Get your prostate checked.
May 15, 2020 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Lj6SoeKBN1w
May 15, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find it in English lol
May 15, 2020 7:31 AM - Veho: Luckily I understand German  
May 15, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 15, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only understand like maybe half the words they said.... 100% because I have seen it in English but that's cheating lol
May 15, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_H6KKsgyMd0
May 15, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that real AI or faked? Sounds exciting either way lol
May 15, 2020 8:46 AM - kenenthk: My doctor made me pee in a cup and now I have a mossed call from them
May 15, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: So does epic game store deliver you a code you redeem or whats up never used the shit
May 15, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It will send a receipt to your email but it's just automatic otherwise
May 15, 2020 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll know more when I get home... But none of them have used keys that I have in my collection
May 15, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you should grab all the launchers get free games 
May 15, 2020 9:28 AM - kenenthk: i got it
May 15, 2020 9:28 AM - Seriel: its hush on the store for 0.00, you "purchase" it and tada its yours same as if you paid
May 15, 2020 9:28 AM - Seriel: just*
May 15, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: https://getpocket.com/explore/item/spiders-can-fly-hundreds-of-miles-using-electricity
May 15, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: Electric-powered flying spiders.
May 15, 2020 9:41 AM - kenenthk: I thought about getting a tarantula but I wouldnt want to store the critters it sucks blood from
May 15, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just toss some crickets in like once a week
May 15, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My scorpion was great like that
May 15, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Crickets are actually bad for t********
May 15, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Something about them having parasites
May 15, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh wild I never knew that
May 15, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: I've been watching too many videos on them
May 15, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scorpions are ok with them?
May 15, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: I even know how to ship them now
May 15, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm not a fucking bug expert
May 15, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 15, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: I kinda like epic game stores launcher dont get the hate about it
May 15, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either and free games all the time
May 15, 2020 9:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.backwaterreptiles.com/alligators/alligator-for-sale.html
May 15, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a lot of them like Watch dogs and GTA V and like 12 more I can't remember right now lol
May 15, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: also got a $10 discount might buy origins
May 15, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk when I was a kid you could buy baby alligators for like 2 bucks
May 15, 2020 9:48 AM - kenenthk: I just wonder if a trannie could dominate a redback
May 15, 2020 9:49 AM - kenenthk: https://www.backwaterreptiles.com/tarantulas/antilles-pink-toe-tarantula-for-sale.html I want this one
May 15, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Mexican jumping beans lol
May 15, 2020 9:50 AM - kenenthk: You can get those for free at the border
May 15, 2020 9:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm sorry
May 15, 2020 9:55 AM - kenenthk: That was a fast install 30 mins for gtaV
May 15, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad SSD?
May 15, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk maybe they download more as you play or something
May 15, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me was a 90GB download lol
May 15, 2020 10:13 AM - kenenthk: Fucking forgot how much more annoying rockstar launcher was
May 15, 2020 10:14 AM - kenenthk: Fucking captcha images are the worst
May 15, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't wait to try it out lol
May 15, 2020 10:32 AM - bigfatToni: i thought that gta5 was 500gb's
May 15, 2020 11:14 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/V5a7cVf2NeM
May 15, 2020 11:17 AM - kenenthk: God damn that was a long ass wait for a activation email
May 15, 2020 11:48 AM - Sicklyboy: The fact that Bethesda is getting absolutely shidded on for adding Denuvo anti-cheat 2 months post-release gives me life. https://www.reddit.com/r/Doom/comments/gjzi01/why_you_should_remove_doom_eternal_denuvo/
May 15, 2020 11:54 AM - Veho: So what exactly is Denuvo?
May 15, 2020 11:55 AM - Veho: And why would anyone need a supposed "anti-cheat" feature on a single player game?
May 15, 2020 12:01 PM - Veho: Ah, DRM bullshit.
May 15, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: Drops performance and kills your SSD. Fuck that noise.
May 15, 2020 12:34 PM - Sicklyboy: It's a ring-0 anti-cheat suite. ring-0 is not particularly unusual for anti-cheat, sketchy as it is aside. The issues here are that 1) it's -required- for even single-player gameplay now. 2) it's added in unannounced 2 months post-release.
May 15, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just grab the pirated version  lol
May 15, 2020 12:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:55 AM - Veho: And why would anyone need a supposed "anti-cheat" feature on a single player game? < Doom Eternal isn't a singleplayer only game, it has multiplayer deathmatch stuff
May 15, 2020 12:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the fact that it's seemingly required to be installed regardless if you touch multiplayer is dumb
May 15, 2020 12:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Denuvo itself also doesn't technically kill your SSD, nor does it necessarily drop performance
May 15, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...assuming it's implemented correctly
May 15, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some games did not implement Denuvo correctly and included thousands and thousands of checks that did indeed kill performance and hit your SSD real hard
May 15, 2020 12:49 PM - Veho: Thank you for the explanation, guys.
May 15, 2020 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But most Denuvo titles don't do that, so it's not really a huge performance hit, and it doesn't kill SSDs any more than any other game would
May 15, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't know Denuvo was anti cheat... I always thought it was just anti pirate
May 15, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of the games that end up getting a performance boost from being cracked is usually because the devs (or publishers, more likely) didn't implement Denuvo correctly lol
May 15, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They announced it last year or something
May 15, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the games that do implement Denuvo properly, you only get like...an fps or two's difference, which is negligible
May 15, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still a shit DRM though
May 15, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Online checks are the devil 
May 15, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think on disk DLC is almost as bad lol
May 15, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that shit is also cancer
May 15, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although pretty bad is I just watched a video about a game where the day 1 patch was larger than the actual game lol
May 15, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then like 2 weeks later was an even larger patch.
May 15, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was a PS4 game lol
May 15, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ended up being like 150GB's
May 15, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That doesn't massively surprise me these days TBH, with the way publishers are riding devs to get things done by unrealistic release dates, there's not much that can be helped there
May 15, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dualshockers.com/fallout-76-day-one-patch/
May 15, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think the game is still broken these days
May 15, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dodged that one like Neo from the Matrix...
May 15, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They added NPCs in the game, so supposedly it's not as shit now lol
May 15, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k40jJKHOnqQ this video is what learned me about it lol
May 15, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW all the videos on that subject are hilarious
May 15, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL "Fallout 3: “Where’s my father?” Fallout 4: “Where’s my son?” Fallout 76: “Where’s my refund?”"
May 15, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: Did they add random corpses?  
May 15, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, thinking on it, I think the modern Fallout games do have lots of random corpses in them lol
May 15, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just lots of skeletons everywhere lol
May 15, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: The old games had that too.
May 15, 2020 1:42 PM - TheRedfox: https://petting.town/dr.-vi
May 15, 2020 1:42 PM - TheRedfox: Pls pet me thx x0x0
May 15, 2020 2:02 PM - kenenthk: gay
May 15, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: No petting pls, maintain social distancing.
May 15, 2020 3:38 PM - Skelletonike: I'm tired.
May 15, 2020 3:40 PM - kenenthk: No one cares
May 15, 2020 3:41 PM - Skelletonike: I care
May 15, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: I care too
May 15, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't care
May 15, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 15, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: I love it.
May 15, 2020 5:30 PM - Hambrew: if only the Switch V2 had an easy exploit
May 15, 2020 6:04 PM - Stealphie: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
May 15, 2020 6:04 PM - DinohScene: B
May 15, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/b12VUFG.mp4
May 15, 2020 6:38 PM - Flame: almost
May 15, 2020 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp fuck, after searching around my house for like 3 days now, I haven't been able to find a non SDHC micro SD card for my SD Media Launcher 
May 15, 2020 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I have to buy another one lol
May 15, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could've sworn I had one in my Mega Everdrive, but apparently not 
May 15, 2020 6:51 PM - kenenthk: They arent editable jerky pieces tom
May 15, 2020 7:00 PM - Flame: you talking from experience ken
May 15, 2020 7:00 PM - Flame: 
May 15, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I had the uremum flavored version
May 15, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I have like 20 non SDHC ones 
May 15, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: You think that's bad, try finding a miniSD card in this day and age.
May 15, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anywhere from like 64MB up too 2GB's lol
May 15, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have 1 of those Veho...
May 15, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: I remember reviews saying the EZF4 made a poor choice using an outdated card format on its way out... back in 2008.
May 15, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh the good old days
May 15, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/quiche_lorraine/
May 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/05/15/1835224/how-coronavirus-spread-from-one-member-to-87-of-the-singers-at-a-washington-choir-practice
May 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With Jesus anything is possible!
May 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Send give me a 2gb non-SDHC micro SD for free pls ;O;
May 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have an EZ Flash 4 with mini SD
May 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was
May 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awful
May 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 15, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was horrible trying to find a 2GB one even back then 
May 15, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I remember rumors of 4GB non SDHC cards but I never found any
May 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn Codejunkies and their shit non SHDC port 
May 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I JUST WANT TO PIRATE GAMECUBE GAMES
May 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHY MUST THIS BE SO DIFFICULT
May 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I had to make due with it because the M3 simply was also non SDHC 
May 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol So with non SDHC you have to put 1 disc on there at a time?
May 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, that's what the SD2SP2 is for. That sits in the serial port on the bottom of the Gamecube, and you can put whatever in it for mass storage lol
May 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom have you considered a hacked BC Wii? lol
May 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So 2GB micro SD card in the shitty memory card thing, and then I've got a 32GB micro SD card I'm plopping in the SD2SP2
May 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
May 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wii's are for chumps ;O;
May 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Wii's also have better video output  lol
May 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even own a Wii anymore ;O;
May 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a Wii Useless ;O;
May 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which can also play Gamecube games, but no GC ports so gotta use a different controller lol
May 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it has the best output, since it's finally HDMI ;O;
May 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey the Wii-U outsold the Dreamcast lol
May 15, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday the Wii-U will be a collectors item or something lol
May 15, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All I want to do is have backup solutions for all my physical consoles lol
May 15, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Wii hard drive image with like 400 Wii games on it  lol
May 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Wii is my favorite 3rd generation console lol
May 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need to pickup flash carts for my NES, SNES, and Game Gear
May 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/i/topics/news/e223997284?cn=ZmxleGlibGVfcmVjcw%3D%3D&refsrc=email
May 15, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol NES...
May 15, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then a modchip probably for my PS1, and at some point I'll need to pickup a GBA Flash cart I think lol
May 15, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make your own PS1 mod chip
May 15, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I'll be set for everything I think
May 15, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except my Atari 2600, but eh not worth for that lol
May 15, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blog.kchung.co/making-playstation-modchips/
May 15, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol plus getting a cuttle cart for the 2600/7800 is a massive bitch
May 15, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering a PSIO
May 15, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/05/15/1648245/sorrento-finds-a-coronavirus-antibody-that-blocks-viral-infection-100-in-preclinical-lab-experiments
May 15, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSIO is super expensive though?
May 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like $100, yeah lol
May 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But don't have to burn discs ;O;
May 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just solder a chip and then plop the cartridge thing into the parallel port
May 15, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true
May 15, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if you do burn disks make sure to use some of the cool patches like turn off dithering and stuff
May 15, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qGqqz3W
May 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: He died doing what he loved, napping.
May 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: When suddenly HALELUJAH IT'S RAINING MEN
May 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Well, one man.
May 15, 2020 8:13 PM - Veho: But it felt like more.
May 15, 2020 8:13 PM - Veho: (that's what she said)
May 15, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 15, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He does
May 15, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ded lol
May 15, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Manvolanche
May 15, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That should be his wrestling name lol
May 15, 2020 9:26 PM - DinohScene: I'd like to be in a manvolanche
May 15, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/tsmc-us-fab-cpu-gpu/
May 15, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dinoh but I can only imagine fair haired handsome men for you not that wrestling guy lol
May 15, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/5/15/21259723/oneplus-8-pro-x-ray-vision-infrared-filter-see-through-plastic
May 15, 2020 9:33 PM - DinohScene: steam cabin full of Norwegians <З
May 15, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol exactly
May 15, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or should have I said Ja lol
May 15, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NwmDrpc.mp4
May 15, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rw87eKO
May 15, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gog.com/game/wing_commander_3_heart_of_the_tiger?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=20200515_nl_weekend_EN&utm_term=EN&track_click=1&link_id=wing_commander_3_heart_of_the_tiger_game
May 15, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/JCExTDw.jpg
May 15, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BelVHpx
May 15, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://elgoog.im/underwater/
May 15, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rWbCBpD
May 16, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, after looking at the weather forecast for next week, I decided to turn my AC on
May 16, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm, 68F 
May 16, 2020 12:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 16, 2020 12:55 AM - kenenthk: Hell I remember 32gb micros cards being like $150 in palm days
May 16, 2020 1:24 AM - TomRannd: Woah this is a thing wtf
May 16, 2020 1:24 AM - TomRannd: How interesting.
May 16, 2020 1:24 AM - TomRannd: Reminds me of Kongregate
May 16, 2020 1:40 AM - kenenthk: Were getting Tstorms at 5am right when I get off work
May 16, 2020 2:32 AM - PhoenixCodes: Was wondering if anyone can help... I'm having some issues getting USB Peripherals using within USB Loader GX on the Wii
May 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try switching ports?
May 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NTFS formated or Fat32?
May 16, 2020 2:50 AM - PhoenixCodes: Fat32, and for some reason I can't convince USB Loader GX to see my USB drive on Port 1, only on Port 0, which means the mic I want to use has to be on Port 1
May 16, 2020 2:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX6DTLcWUdY
May 16, 2020 2:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am literally shitting at this news
May 16, 2020 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: holy fucking shit
May 16, 2020 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: E3 came early this year
May 16, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toilet Paper Mario and the TP King
May 16, 2020 3:10 AM - PhoenixCodes: @kenenthk were they even available? My old Palm had like a 1gb card, max!
May 16, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/terinaallen/2020/05/15/house-votes-today-another-1200-stimulus-check-200-billion-for-hazard-pay-extended-unemployment/amp/
May 16, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the outcome of this was
May 16, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/15/coronavirus-update-us/%3foutputType=amp


----------



## TaigaChat (May 17, 2020)

May 16, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it passed but still needs the president to sign off on it.
May 16, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/05/15/a-warning-about-free-gta-5-premium-loot-from-the-epic-store/amp/
May 16, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/coconut-shrimp-tacos-with-mango-salsa-and-avocado-cilantro-sauce/amp
May 16, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.holidayscalendar.com/
May 16, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy something or other lol
May 16, 2020 6:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FAkVTvs.jpg
May 16, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 16, 2020 8:45 AM - Costello: it's one of the rare zelda games I wasn't able to play. I sold my wii console before it was released. And it's not possible to emulate without an actual wiimote. Seems like I'm not missing out much?
May 16, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PqscLK2.jpg
May 16, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HKJE58V
May 16, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zGXcFOQ
May 16, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mmy3506.jpg I need this one to be my avatar lol
May 16, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked!!!! Lol
May 16, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iIpAkpv.jpg
May 16, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tqVH2zs.jpg
May 16, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/smbxy5B
May 16, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: How do you like a post from a month ago you fuck
May 16, 2020 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 16, 2020 4:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is saturday 
May 16, 2020 5:25 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znttboYNrbY
May 16, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: Someone's selling a hupsrscan for $5 should I buy it
May 16, 2020 6:17 PM - FalcoDash107: What is a hupsrscan
May 16, 2020 6:18 PM - FalcoDash107: 
May 16, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hyperscan it's a hmmm game console lol
May 16, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember them on clearance for like 5 dollars new in box.
May 16, 2020 6:36 PM - Flame: HAHA!
May 16, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the concept was cool but the implementation was horribly flawed but had it a bit more oomph and a card game like Magic or Pokemon it could have made a nice virtual card battle type thing
May 16, 2020 6:43 PM - TomRannd: Wasn't it also a little bit behind in tech for it's time of release?
May 16, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it was a 16 bit system at a time when the PS1 was getting old lol
May 16, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But really for a card game system it just needed a little more CPU and RAM the CD drive was also like a 1 x speed lol
May 16, 2020 6:48 PM - TomRannd: Well, it also looks like it had shit controllers. Controllers are a very big thing, because you want your consumer to  be er comfortable, right?
May 16, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it was a 16 bit system at a time when the PS1 was getting old lol < No, it sold during a time when the PS2 was getting old lol
May 16, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2006 or so, AKA when the PS3 and 360 released
May 16, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' 480p CD-based broken RFID console, what could go wrong???
May 16, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 16, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I knew it was super out dated
May 16, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's right I do remember that when it was out the PS3 was even getting ready to launch like 18 months later or something?
May 16, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no... They did release in the same year lol
May 16, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well yeah it needed some more oomph and a better RFID system and a better card game attached to it.
May 16, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the PS3 Eye of Judgement game was an attempt at that.
May 16, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (I have it CiB) lol
May 16, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: the HyperScan should have just been a Wii attachment it might have sold better and worked better lol
May 16, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hv8LaAKI want to photoshop a real gun in....
May 16, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it were just built properly and didn't die if you looked at it weird, they probably could've gotten away with the same shitty specs
May 16, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just needed to have proper developers make proper games for it lol
May 16, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think like all 4 games that were ever released for the thing was from the first party devs, and they were all fucking terrible lol
May 16, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could see it being a success as like...a toy thing, like those plug n play bs things
May 16, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just needed good manufacturers lol
May 16, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And good quality control
May 16, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And good devs
May 16, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And better pricing
May 16, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 16, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz those cards were way too fucking expensive
May 16, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like $10 for a 5 card pack or something which was hilariously bad
May 16, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah they where expensive as hell... I remember that.
May 16, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you can get like 100 pack cases on eBay for like 20 bucks lol
May 16, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
May 16, 2020 11:05 PM - TomRannd: Ah, yes. This reminds me even more of Kongregate.
May 17, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that a Donkey Kong themed tooth paste?
May 17, 2020 1:15 AM - TomRannd: I mean, no. But hey I can see what you mean.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 18, 2020)

May 17, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C5J1098
May 17, 2020 7:04 AM - Veho: I have my doubts.
May 17, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He used his powers from the matrix!!!!
May 17, 2020 8:07 AM - alivebacon: i'm bored
May 17, 2020 8:08 AM - alivebacon: bored isnt my name
May 17, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I too am bored still have like 2 hours and a few minutes before I get to go home.
May 17, 2020 8:55 AM - Veho: https://www.odditycentral.com/foods/indonesian-bakery-creates-the-worlds-most-elaborate-wedding-cakes.html
May 17, 2020 8:56 AM - Veho: "We just want a simple, modest cake. Two, maybe three storeys." "You mean tiers?" "No."
May 17, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 17, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it should have actual midgets living inside the cake mine to serve the cake to guests
May 17, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Frosting cannons and gum drop avalanche!!!!
May 17, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the cake should have Indiana Jones being chased by a ferero rochet chocolate ball.
May 17, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And a real dragon....
May 17, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/U1dS90Vk6jM
May 17, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2020/05/15/samsungs-surprising-new-5g-smartphone-is-worlds-first-with-quantum-technology/amp/
May 17, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: 
May 17, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: Quaaanum.
May 17, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aDZFzBH
May 17, 2020 3:10 PM - SG854: Don't even know if my liquid cooling is working. A fan you can see it spin. But liquid cooling I can't see.
May 17, 2020 3:11 PM - SG854: I get about 40 to 50 Celsius without much running on my 3900x at 1.4 volts.
May 17, 2020 3:12 PM - SG854: Can't lower the voltage cuz my computer doesn't boot. I get about 4.4 ghz.
May 17, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure chipset drivers and BIOS are updated, that was a common problem a bit after it launched, for some reason certain monitoring software would register as like a "high workload" and the CPU would clock up
May 17, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you want to verify, close everything you can after a clean boot, and then run CPU-Z and see what your idle core voltage is, they shouldn't be any higher than like .5 or .6 with everything closed
May 17, 2020 6:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.animationmagazine.net/people/passings/pokemon-voice-actress-kumiko-okae-dies-from-covid-19/
May 17, 2020 6:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 17, 2020 6:44 PM - SG854: 1.4 volts still.
May 17, 2020 6:45 PM - SG854: Cant ram speed any higher then 3200 mhz. My ram is rated way higher. Computer doesn't boot.
May 17, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD system?
May 17, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's like Intel RAM it might never hit that speed... That being said make sure your BIOS is up to datw
May 17, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It can help a lot
May 17, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, definitely shouldn't idle at 1.4v
May 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See if resetting the BIOs voltage to it's "normal" or whatever default setting is
May 17, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For RAM, prolly a mobo issue somewhere, could be a dumb compatibility thing most likely
May 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely gotten better with Zen 2, but there still random issues occasionally which can be annoying
May 17, 2020 9:21 PM - Stealphie: Can someone tell me why Kirby's Extra Epic Yarn is a thing?
May 17, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
May 17, 2020 9:24 PM - Stealphie: Fair enough have a good day
May 17, 2020 9:24 PM - bigfatToni: some guy at nintendo was horny
May 17, 2020 9:40 PM - kenenthk: Yarny*
May 17, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He just wanted to string us along
May 17, 2020 10:45 PM - kenenthk: Stfu u fuck feel bad
May 17, 2020 11:32 PM - TomRannd: Is it getting tense in here... I think I'm sweating...
May 18, 2020 1:36 AM - SG854: Bios is up to date. 1.4 is the default. Reviewers have complained about defaults being too high.
May 18, 2020 1:39 AM - SG854: X570 corsair hero 8 mobo.
May 18, 2020 1:39 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/Ssuqhyqah2k
May 18, 2020 1:41 AM - SG854: Idle heat exactly matches the above video. But when I reduce voltage to his recommended, my computer doesn't boot.
May 18, 2020 1:46 AM - SG854: *Recommended stock voltage
May 18, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/05/17/world/coronavirus-world-news.amp.html
May 18, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First email scams and now this...
May 18, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah X570 runs hot... One of the reasons I bought 470 instead.
May 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mobos with fans or temperature issues don't tend to be the most reliable in my experience
May 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the trade off is I can't get a 4000 CPU now.
May 18, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to be happy with a measly 3900X lol
May 18, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1208846
May 18, 2020 3:49 AM - MrCokeacola: Bed goes up, bed goes down.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 19, 2020)

May 18, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bed bugs party either way!
May 18, 2020 6:37 AM - Veho: https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/amp32496561/why-magnetic-north-pole-moving/
May 18, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: One guiness and I have a fucking hang over
May 18, 2020 7:29 AM - FAST6191: I think that means you have arrived at the phase in life known as old man
May 18, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 18, 2020 9:03 AM - Veho: The question now is are you a has-been, or a never-was?
May 18, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am RED lol
May 18, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-JZ_moituIo
May 18, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We just had a patient walk in off the street claiming the government shot red lasers with chemicals and all kinds of stuff lol like 5 officers wrestled him into a bed and the techs gave him like calm down meds
May 18, 2020 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
May 18, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk maybe it was your dad 
May 18, 2020 10:00 AM - kenenthk: You are my dad
May 18, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: Why did he go to the hospital in the first place?
May 18, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the mind worms where eating him alive or something
May 18, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect at some deep down level some shred of sanity realized he was a danger to himself and came for help
May 18, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wMmpecU.jpg
May 18, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Maybe he has episodes like that and knew to head for a hospital when it started.
May 18, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hn4RKjo.jpg
May 18, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 18, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AVkV4wv.png
May 18, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 39 minutes and I get to head home lol
May 18, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol le pepe
May 18, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/science/evidence-suggests-sun-entering-solar-minimum-stage-reports.amp
May 18, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ice age getting ready to start Yellow Stone gonna blow any time now magnetic polarity reversal due any time now and the plague lol
May 18, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously death is putting in some overtime
May 18, 2020 10:33 AM - Skelletonike: I've noticed that I've started taking non prescribed valium more often due to the stress at work
May 18, 2020 10:34 AM - Skelletonike: usually I'd take one like once a year or so, only when my heartbeat was too sped up and I was too nervous
May 18, 2020 10:34 AM - Skelletonike: nowadays though, I'm taking one at least twice or thrice a week (when my boss comes to work)
May 18, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: Time to switch to weed.
May 18, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tz6vmqR.jpg
May 18, 2020 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Well this is gay and pointless I cant log I to my routers IP to find my password I need to enter a access code when that codes right above the wifi password causing it to be pointless now I gotta walk me fat ass to my router every time I forget the damn code
May 18, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Write it down?
May 18, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a post it note and stick it too the router lol
May 18, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YMXUTFR
May 18, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least there is plenty of ice around?
May 18, 2020 12:36 PM - TomRannd: lmao
May 18, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bQdNxvB. This one's for kenenthk lol
May 18, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y2xkz4o.jpg
May 18, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5X-8vZtml8 < Welp, there you go Psi, a more in-depth analysis of why AMD's fucking you lol
May 18, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of the most interesting things in that video though is that apparently older Ryzen CPUs can't actually address more than 16MB of BIOS, everything from Zen+ and lower, which I guess is one reason why they don't just chuck a huge BIOS ROM on mobos lol
May 18, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like...break compatibility one way or the other, and breaking compatibility going forward is better than backwards it seems
May 18, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But also, AMD is potentially looking into maybe possibly trying to work on some kind of backwards compatibility potentially, so maybe you're not out of luck yet lol
May 18, 2020 2:59 PM - TomRannd: What would the backwards compatibility even be for? Also, are there adapters for that type of shit?
May 18, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, when the Ryzen series original released, AMD used the AM4 socket and claimed that all future products will use this same socket, and there would be forward/backwards compatibility with any new chipset. Which was true, for Zen+ and Zen 2, but now AMD is releasing Zen 3 with the same socket (AM4), but they announced they're not actually supporting older chipsets
May 18, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which people are quite mad over, as AMD made lots of promises not to do this, and also talked a lot of shit at Intel for doing exactly what they're now doing
May 18, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, Zen 3 not Zen 4 lol
May 18, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking AMD naming scheme is retarded
May 18, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some legitimate reasons as to why they're doing it, but there are also legitimate reasons why they didn't have to do it
May 18, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now people like Psi, who bought an x470 motherboard and was fully expecting a nice shiny new Zen 3 CPU could be plopped into it, will have to buy a brand new motherboard in order to upgrade
May 18, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of the main reasons they say they can't support older chipsets is because those motherboard BIOS are only 16mb, and don't have enough room to accommodate all the data that's required to support a CPU in the limited amount of space...however, an option to actually support those old motherboards would be to have two separate BIOS branches, one that supports older CPUs but none of the newer,
May 18, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zn-C3qGJ18I&feature=youtu.be
May 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: Some French guy edited the entire Sonic movie to look like that.
May 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And one that supports newer but none of the older. But this is a bad alternative, according to manufacturers, because the vast majority of PC owners would have no idea which branch to choose, how to flash, why to flash, etc
May 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: (Still better than the old original version)
May 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's beautiful Veho
May 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't seen it yet, so maybe I'll watch that version ;O;
May 18, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear it's like...a decent enough movie, too, not a terrible abomination like most VG movies but not like...super amazing either
May 18, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: You can't really expect much from a video game movie.
May 18, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Tomb Raider was like...the only really good one that wasn't overly cringey all the time
May 18, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And maybe Detective Pikachu, for a live action thing
May 18, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I heard Warcraft was good, too, but I still haven't seen that either lol
May 18, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, that's enough procrastinating, back to painting
May 18, 2020 3:37 PM - Veho: Action adventure games are adaptable to movies.
May 18, 2020 3:37 PM - Veho: Uncharted can just be copy-pasted into live action.
May 18, 2020 3:37 PM - Veho: And The Last Of Us is already a movie  ;O;
May 18, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, nothing like the smell of primer to really clear your head
May 18, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: Whatcha painting, Tom?
May 18, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're painting our cabinets and drawers in the kitchen
May 18, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Outside will be blue, inside will be pinkish lol
May 18, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished the insides of our bottom cabinets, gotta do the tops maybe this weekend if we can get rid of the babby again
May 18, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And hopefully cabinet doors as well
May 18, 2020 4:55 PM - MrCokeacola: How is babby formed?
May 18, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: Sex.
May 18, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Big fat creampies
May 18, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: Weak pullout game.
May 18, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sitting on a public toilet seat
May 18, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Before the other guy gets up
May 18, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: 
May 18, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: 5 guys, burgers and fries.
May 18, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Having consensual sexual relations with your spouse in the missionary position for the purpose of procreation
May 18, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: aka
May 18, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FUCKIN'
May 18, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gtSzB7V.jpg
May 18, 2020 5:58 PM - MrCokeacola: based
May 18, 2020 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://store.steampowered.com/app/804270/Chex_Quest_HD/
May 18, 2020 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FREE CHEX 
May 18, 2020 6:36 PM - Veho: Free it from what?
May 18, 2020 6:56 PM - TomRannd: Isn't Chex a cereal
May 18, 2020 7:06 PM - DinohScene: trix
May 18, 2020 7:07 PM - TomRannd: I'm so confused
May 18, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, Chex is a video game
May 18, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just made a cereal based off of it
May 18, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
May 18, 2020 7:12 PM - TomRannd: Oh. Makes sense
May 18, 2020 7:12 PM - TomRannd: So this whole time, I've been eating cereal based off a game?
May 18, 2020 7:12 PM - TomRannd: Dope.
May 18, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I used to eat Nintendo Cereal....
May 18, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was good  I miss it
May 18, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I watched that video and really branching BIOS is already a thing the Mobo you have and me too for my living room has a newer BIOS I can't use since it's a 2700X
May 18, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I don't get the resistance to doing that since the dumb users will not be swapping chips or updating a BIOS and the tech savvy of us will be fine...
May 18, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's the thing, the enthusiast market is minuscule compared to the average dumb user
May 18, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I suspect the main issue is "We own the market... Lol buy out new chipsets!!!"
May 18, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right Tom so little risks
May 18, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Our not out lol
May 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, big risk, because what if a dumb user buys an old motherboard and a new CPU because they see the old one is compatible with the new?
May 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It becomes a brick, unless AMD does their dumb CPU thing again
May 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was a huge problem for them
May 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they where like mine.... I can flash a BIOS with no CPU installed lol
May 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have a 32MB chip 
May 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can hold 2 or 3 BIOSs
May 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how they did that voodoo must have some sort of SoC on the mobo
May 18, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if you pay almost 400 bucks lol
May 18, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still if I can grab up a cheaper 3900X I won't cry too much lol
May 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my money went to Nvidia on this build lol
May 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how long this super glue has to sit....
May 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson broke my keyboard tray on my desk lol
May 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So went shopping and spent like 10 bucks on some locktite tube
May 18, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm painting things 
May 18, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Credit where it's due I did just slap it on held it there for like 1 minute it's still there lol
May 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom we are handy men
May 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Professional Liquid" lol
May 18, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maximum handy 
May 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a cheap as all fuck power sander coming in tomorrow I think for sanding the cabinets lol
May 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz doing it by hand would be shit
May 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We did that for the outsides of the cabinets and the insides before we painted and it take way longer than we thought
May 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hope "Professional liquid" isn't gamer bath water 
May 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was like "why didn't you get a shitty cheapo sander while you got paint?"
May 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah redoing kitchens or bathrooms takes a week lol
May 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and we only get like weekends really to work on it cuz babby lol
May 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless we can throw her at one of our parents
May 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just give the baby a clean brush and some water to play with lol
May 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly the fumes we're worried about lol
May 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah true
May 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're painting the cabinets and drawer faces and such in the garage, but everything else will have to stay
May 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my day they let me play with plastic bags lawn darts and flame throwers lol
May 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We primed everything in the kitchen yesterday and I finished up this morning and whew
May 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking reeked in the whole house lol
May 18, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I hate paint fumes and chemical smells
May 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird this super glue stuff has almost no smell considering I used like half a gallon
May 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will wait a few hours before I try to put weight on it
May 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably should let it sit for like 8 hours?
May 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's like just my keyboard and mouse and like this 50 pound board
May 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surface area glued is like 6 inches x 24 inches
May 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always hated those keyboard trays tbh lol
May 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of like it for keeping my keyboard clean but yeah otherwise it's a pain
May 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They always felt flimsy and meh
May 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.loctiteproducts.com/en/know-how/fix-stuff/super-glue.html
May 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one pretty heavy duty but kids....
May 18, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 drop.... Lol
May 18, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, my TG16 Mini should be arriving on the 26th
May 18, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/asrock-figured-out-a-way-to-overclock-intels-locked-non-k-comet-lake-cpus/ < Also, that's hilarious 
May 18, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 18, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just upping the TDP to OC lol
May 18, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old ASRock Z170 Skylake Mobo would do that too
May 18, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but those were pretty tiny OCs
May 18, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did manage to get my i5 up too like 4.6Ghz or something
May 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a little over 1Gz but it didn't make things reallyuch faster
May 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was weird
May 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I had the option on my AsRock board for my i5 3470 lol
May 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it would only push it like an extra 200mhz
May 18, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From like 3.6 to 3.8 or something which made no difference
May 18, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pushed my i5 7600k from 4.2ghz to 4.8ghz, when it had a decent cooler on it lol
May 18, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I haven't bothered ocing my 3600 cuz it's like...pointlessl ol
May 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the auto OC AMD has pretty much makes OCing a thing of the past
May 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For their higher end stuff yeah
May 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their lowend 3100 and 3300x OC really nice
May 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear it's so good that even great OCers can only squeeze out like 50-100Mhz more
May 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I did read about that
May 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3100 being a fantastic deal for the low end
May 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for the most part I see like the 3600 going from 4.2ghz to...4.3ghz OC lol
May 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3300x is best though
May 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $20 more and it's got everything on one CCX so no latency issues like the 3100
May 18, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to order a 3900X now but I also want to wait and see how things shake out lol
May 18, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it's in my Amazon cart....
May 18, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy it for me instead 
May 18, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should buy 2 lol
May 18, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And give one to me 
May 18, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the mo ey I saved not buying a  PS4 or Xbox x lol
May 18, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really wish I could use my computer right now  lol
May 18, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyyy, got my 2GB micro SD card and am now pirating GC games on a Gamecube ;O;
May 18, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if I set the keyboard on my lap I can use it lol
May 18, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you should get a Wii  lol
May 18, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never 
May 18, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even still have some custom DVD ISO's that I made for the GC on the Wii... lol
May 18, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh this super glue on my fingers... I hate it lol
May 18, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Super-Glue lol
May 18, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, every time I pop down to my office to do something it takes me forever to adjust to my 3 24" monitors lol
May 18, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's just SO MUCH SCREEN
May 18, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 144hz
May 18, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use one large screen
May 18, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the babby started walking and moving around everywhere I've started just working/playing stuff up stairs on my laptop lol
May 18, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With a 14" screen lol
May 18, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I even ended up making a Linux VM for the 10 minutes of work stuff I do so I don't have to run my work desktop downstairs at all anymore
May 18, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 18, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I occasionally use my 42" 4k TV in my bedroom as a second monitor, but 99% of the time it's just for video
May 18, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I could, I'd probably put my gaming desktop in my bedroom lol
May 18, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not really any room to put it where the babby can't get into it, and I don't want to deal with wireless keyboards and mice and such lol
May 18, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am lucky my master bedroom is big enough for entertainment center computer desk and queen sized bed and dresser and stuff lol
May 18, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: walk in closet and my own bathroom lol
May 18, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That glue says 24 hours for a full set  lol
May 18, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah our master bedroom is smallish, most of one dimension is taken up by our king sized bed lol
May 18, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If we moved some stuff around it wouldn't be too bad
May 18, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But still couldn't fit much in it lol
May 18, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you have a basement lol
May 18, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida basements are insanely rare
May 18, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sea level is like 6 feet down so flooding lol
May 18, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since we're not going to move from this house our plan now is to make the basement a big play area for the babby, yeah lol
May 18, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta get rid of all the cardboard boxes and shit that's down here
May 18, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will take forever
May 18, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 18, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonfire lol
May 18, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
May 18, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Just stack up boxes and let the baby play in them
May 18, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing is, with all the trees and shit surrounding my yard, I can't just burn them outside lol
May 18, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And our fireplace hasn't been cleaned in some 10 years, so I don't want to like go burning them there, either
May 18, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad's shop has a big dumpster for cardboard, so we usually just take a bunch over there lol
May 19, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dumpster fire it is then! lol
May 19, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am feeling all pyromaniac today lol
May 19, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: <-- Making a deep dish cast iron pizza... lol (well it's in the oven now so I guess it's made?)
May 19, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have so many cooking projects in the works... Hard to say "I am making X!!" for dinner these days. I bought like some of the stuff to make chili but some stuff was out at the store.
May 19, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, external HDD prices are fucking dumb lol
May 19, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanted to add another 4TB to my Pi NASS
May 19, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're like $90-$100 lol
May 19, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: An 8TB external, on the otherhand, is only $140-$150
May 19, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So why bother with a 4TB one when you can get double the space for just another $50? lol
May 19, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So guess I'll do that at some point
May 19, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also bought another Pi 4, so I can have USB 3.0 and gigabit ethernetl ol
May 19, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi addict lol
May 19, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My pizza is cooling but it looks amazing... I am starving lol
May 19, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah those prices sound weird... I need more space too 
May 19, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to buy like 2-3 8TB drives
May 19, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Desktop-External-Hard-Drive/dp/B07CQJBSQL/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=8TB&qid=1589851221&sr=8-1
May 19, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 139 not too bad
May 19, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not an addict! I can stop any time ;O;
May 19, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They do look like a lot of fun to be honest.
May 19, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if I had one I would need like 30 MicroSD cards with all the images I find online lol
May 19, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just plug in a card and instant X Micro console
May 19, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or some of those 128GB "Fully loaded" images
May 19, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My pizza came out picture perfect but it's too hot to cut for like another 20 minutes lol
May 19, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're just so damn useful for $35 lol
May 19, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure, the thing that makes them awesome is the community support. Amazing stuff
May 19, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Desktop-Hard-Drive-WDBWLG0080HBK-NESN/dp/B088P8SPG2/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=8TB&qid=1589852507&sr=8-2&th=1
May 19, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: a 4 pack lol
May 19, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to order 1 of those and that 3900X... like 550 bucks they are in my cart!!! I just know if I order than 3900X someone will hack my BIOS to support the 4000's like 2 weeks later lol
May 19, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RTTiQeXXrhI
May 19, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super interesting video
May 19, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/onn-10-1-Tablet-Pro-32GB-Storage-3GB-RAM-Android-10-2GHz-Octa-Core-Processor-FHD-Display/435637419
May 19, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm might buy it cheap enough lol
May 19, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It checks all the boxes I have been looking for in a new tablet
May 19, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well more of everything would be nice but also more money for something I will barely use
May 19, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U7Q1y9E
May 19, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/coCv5ri
May 19, 2020 3:48 AM - TomRannd: Fuck I'm tired.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 20, 2020)

May 19, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inverse.com/gaming/gta-6-release-date-red-dead-redemption-shared-universe/amp
May 19, 2020 5:05 AM - Veho: https://twitter.com/vivschwarz/status/1261575801008504832
May 19, 2020 5:05 AM - Veho: Stupid forum software  
May 19, 2020 6:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0JZ7dgy.jpg
May 19, 2020 8:36 AM - bigfatToni: what about red dead revolver? is that one connected to gta?
May 19, 2020 10:01 AM - DinohScene: not really
May 19, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vBmpVfp.jpg
May 19, 2020 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh would be the literal expert on that subject now that I think about it lol
May 19, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely played any of the GTA games, the most time I have played them is probably GTA V and everyone tells me it's one of the bad ones? (Seems perfectly fun to run over people in) lol
May 19, 2020 12:14 PM - Veho: Have you played the 2D ones?
May 19, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No are they good?
May 19, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the PS1?
May 19, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry I was posting on the HyperX headphones thread lol (my rare actual forum post!) lol
May 19, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: They are fun. Completely different game, though.
May 19, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D9UVPO3.mp4
May 19, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghh trying to set up "Social Club" on that free GTA V game thing lol
May 19, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a pain
May 19, 2020 12:46 PM - T-hug: If I had VR that's the first game I'd play
May 19, 2020 12:46 PM - T-hug: Then that darth vader thing xD
May 19, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to try GTA V in VR, but the good mod doesn't support Windows Mixed Reality yet 
May 19, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also... once you play GTA V with a bunch of graphics add ons, the plain game really does look worse.
May 19, 2020 1:19 PM - DinohScene: I'd love to play GTA V in VR as well, even tho I got a bad experience with VR :c
May 19, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh the Swedish men turned into Zombies?
May 19, 2020 1:21 PM - DinohScene: since when?
May 19, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEaIRbR2EXk
May 19, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the VR lol
May 19, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was writing the plot they ate tainted Swedish meatballs  it was very sad.
May 19, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also delicious.... hmmm I wonder if I have the ingredients to make them... I did get mushrooms yesterday lol
May 19, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I do not have heavy cream 
May 19, 2020 1:27 PM - DinohScene: I like Swedish meatballs 
May 19, 2020 1:27 PM - p1ngpong: I have some cream for you
May 19, 2020 1:27 PM - DinohScene: thank you master <З
May 19, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dL66VXQUjS4?t=65
May 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32 bit windows is dead 
May 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooooh noooo, how awful, oh geez that's so sad 
May 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
May 19, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We will need 128 Bit windows soon
May 19, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With like 4TB's of RAM or something
May 19, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta get ready for those 16K monitors and quantum dot printed screens
May 19, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTTiQeXXrhI
May 19, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, x64 can register like 16 exabytes of RAM IIRC lol
May 19, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 7nm quantum dots.... So the resolution will be insane
May 19, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True Tom and I think parts of Windows is already like 128 bits with those AVX instructions and stuff
May 19, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't even see stuff that is 7nm... So will need a lot of them to make up 1 pixel lol
May 19, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think we're at 256 bits with AVX2 actually lol
May 19, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there are already specs for AVX3 or whatever they'll call the one that supports 512 bits
May 19, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just nothing uses it yet lol
May 19, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
May 19, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 512bit hmm probably does a lot of math in one instruction
May 19, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
May 19, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't think of any like common programs that even use AVX or AVX2 tbh lol
May 19, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Handbrake does
May 19, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe After Effects or Premiere
May 19, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah they do and I would say transcodes of video but a lot of them use GPU acceleration
May 19, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFMPEG probably does
May 19, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not like "average user" stuff lol
May 19, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use premiere and GPU acceleration is just insanely faster.
May 19, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I haven't tried it on my 2700X yet, I just assume the 2080 Ti renders a lot faster... Even my 4K video's lol
May 19, 2020 2:58 PM - floduo35: bonjour à tous
May 19, 2020 2:58 PM - floduo35: quelqu'un connait bien Medicat de Jayro s'il vous plait ?
May 19, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is an english only forum
May 19, 2020 3:01 PM - floduo35: i am sorry
May 19, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a question or problem with Medicat, post here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/medicat-dvd-a-multiboot-linux-dvd.361577/
May 19, 2020 3:03 PM - floduo35: think's Tom
May 19, 2020 3:17 PM - SG854: I know I should wait for the 4080ti since I already have the 2080ti, but knowing me I always have to get the latest tech & burn money
May 19, 2020 3:18 PM - SG854: So 3080ti it is
May 19, 2020 3:18 PM - Flame: SG854 you are a shoutboxer too then.
May 19, 2020 3:18 PM - Flame: thats what me, Psionic and tom do
May 19, 2020 3:18 PM - Flame: burn money
May 19, 2020 3:19 PM - SG854: I'm shouting at the top of my lungs letting you guys know I'm bad with money
May 19, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck no, I would never buy a xx80 ti ccard
May 19, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not dumb ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:39 PM - Flame: quick Tom i see a laptop from the 90's/00's going for too much...
May 19, 2020 3:39 PM - Flame: you better bid for it.
May 19, 2020 3:39 PM - Flame: ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Please, none of the old laptops I bought were over like $25 ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:50 PM - Flame: 
May 19, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, I could've wasted so much money lately, but I'm pacing myself ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw an Apple IIc going for like $100 but it was untested, and I almost bought it ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I want to buy an iMac G3, but I've been holding myself back ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I can afford to finally buy a keyboard for my Macintosh Plus, but I haven't ;O;
May 19, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And when I upgrade my 1070, I'm going to be sensible and buy a 3070, nothing higher ;O;
May 19, 2020 4:25 PM - TomRannd: Social Studies is absolutely pointless for me, and my future. But why does that matter? Of course. I still need to do this essay! >
May 19, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jabAc98.mp4
May 19, 2020 5:16 PM - Flame: hahaha
May 19, 2020 5:22 PM - TomRannd: That's great.
May 19, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: Costello interviewed her  
May 19, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: ...via email.
May 19, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: But still.
May 19, 2020 5:34 PM - TomRannd: How'd that go?
May 19, 2020 5:35 PM - TomRannd: "wanna see my light bobs?"
May 19, 2020 5:48 PM - T-hug: Lol
May 19, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM2NQgIG-QM
May 19, 2020 5:54 PM - TomRannd: Who ever made that should run for president
May 19, 2020 6:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 19, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/interview-with-naomi-wu-aka-sexycyborg.501589/
May 19, 2020 6:07 PM - SG854: Ebay or some other used site. You get great deals on a xx80 ti.
May 19, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6x5RofZ
May 19, 2020 6:08 PM - SG854: Sometimes barely used or open box.
May 19, 2020 6:09 PM - TomRannd: Veho, that seems like a cool idea. However wouldn't it be pretty loud...? Not to mention the dust
May 19, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4xMwdG5yFE lol
May 19, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emtRzJW7yrg OMG!!! lol
May 19, 2020 6:49 PM - DinohScene: I still want an iBook G3
May 19, 2020 6:50 PM - DinohScene: :c
May 19, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a Apple IIGS
May 19, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah now I can get a 4000 CPU!!!! Woot!!! lol
May 19, 2020 6:51 PM - DinohScene: Mac Classic II
May 19, 2020 6:51 PM - DinohScene: :c
May 19, 2020 6:52 PM - DinohScene: tho I wouldn't do much with it aside from modernise the storage a bit, upgrade RAM and pristine clean
May 19, 2020 6:52 PM - DinohScene: but it'd be a neat addition : D
May 19, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like the IIGS because they just looked so cool at the time.
May 19, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really think Apple backed the wrong horse at the time when it came to the Apple IIGS VS the Macintosh....
May 19, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/stares-in-ultra-klingon-44221657.png
May 19, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: "I see what you did there!"~Gowron.
May 19, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quad-HDMI-Storage-Stand-Front-Micro-Slot-9-0-Black-2GB-Full-SD-Mini-2MP-5MP-Tablet-Rear-Memory-Core-32GB-Built-in-Android-Camera-EVOO-HD-15-6/955390237
May 19, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Over 15 inches.. Is that a tablet still? lol
May 19, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: It's a smart TV at that point.
May 19, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think so lol
May 19, 2020 7:30 PM - TomRannd: Smart Tablet
May 19, 2020 7:30 PM - TomRannd: *shrugs*
May 19, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/t60yxYk.mp4
May 19, 2020 8:07 PM - Hambrew: hm
May 19, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Quad-HDM...uilt-in-Android-Camera-EVOO-HD-15-6/955390237 < reminds me of that Nabi big tab thing that was like 24" lol
May 19, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/nabi-Big-Tab-24-Tablet-Android-4-4-KitKat-16-GB-23-6-TFT-1920-x-1080-USB-host/40171648 < Big ass fucker
May 19, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a Tegra 4 in it, same as the Shield Portable lol
May 19, 2020 8:30 PM - TomRannd: The original Nvidia Shield was awesome. But was it just me... Or was it very bad when it came to the power aspects? Like, it was the plugin that broke on me, the battery charge was slow and didn't last long, either.
May 19, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just you, cuz there's like an 8000mah battery in it, and it'd last about 8-9 hours during playtime of like emulators and stuff for me
May 19, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a lot for what it is
May 19, 2020 8:43 PM - TomRannd: Darn. I hope you can agree that it got awfully hot pretty fast though...
May 19, 2020 8:43 PM - TomRannd: The tiny fan was a nice feature, but it didn't seem to really do it's job.
May 19, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Err...no, not really
May 19, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You sure you didn't just have a dud?
May 19, 2020 8:47 PM - TomRannd: Possibly. I was one of those folks who pre-ordered it
May 19, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was like one spot that got warm where the fan exhausts, but it wasn't like "hot" lol
May 19, 2020 8:47 PM - TomRannd: Man, that's too bad
May 19, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a launch day version as well
May 19, 2020 8:48 PM - TomRannd: Then yes it was most likely a "dude"
May 19, 2020 8:48 PM - TomRannd: Fuck that kinda makes me laugh lmaoo
May 19, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-NVIDIA-Shield-Portable-Handheld.115390.0.html < ie here, review reports almost same as me lol
May 19, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have my Shield Portable somewhere, my wife uses it for PS1 games
May 19, 2020 8:51 PM - TomRannd: Interesting. Back when mine wasn't broken, I only used it for silly googleplay games. Because well, that's all I knew how to do. Emulation was like nothing back then for me. Too bad really, I can see it being a crazy emulation device in the long run
May 19, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: I could possibly try to fix it though. Lately device repairs have been my thing. I just got a new soldering station so that's a good first use.
May 19, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was pretty good, PSP I remember was "playable" back when PPSSPP released for Android, PS1 was perfect, N64 was as good as Android emulation could provide
May 19, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Nvidia helped port like Half LIfe 2 and Portal which was neat
May 19, 2020 8:55 PM - TomRannd: I remember reading that. I got super excited and went and purchased Portal again right away. I've never actually played any PSP games lmao.
May 19, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I bought Half Life 2 and Portal, they played surprisingly well
May 19, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember someone tried porting other Source engine games to the Shield as well, someone tried CS and L4D, didn't really work out well
May 19, 2020 8:57 PM - TomRannd: Newer-age PC games are always a hard yes-or-no situation when it comes to ports.
May 19, 2020 8:57 PM - TomRannd: That's what I find, atleast.
May 19, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amds-next-gen-zen-3-cpus-will-work-in-400-series-motherboards-after-all/ < 
May 19, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, there you go Psi, you're all fucking set lol
May 19, 2020 9:01 PM - TomRannd: Lmao. Well that's kinda sucky. They are kinda "calling" out for something else to make it work.
May 19, 2020 9:01 PM - TomRannd: Motherboards should be kept adapter-free imo
May 19, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I watched a video on it this morning lol
May 19, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it wasn't that it couldn't be done... lol
May 19, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just can't flash back to an older BIOS once it's done lol
May 19, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh poor me lol
May 19, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So no way to backtrack to use older CPUs
May 19, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So glad I didn't hit buy on the 3900X lol
May 19, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the motherboard has to support it, so you better hope your whatever will lol
May 19, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asus Cross Hair Hero VII they probably will they update the BIOS almost monthly lol
May 19, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I bought it I was kinda pissed the BIOS would crash.... but they got it all fixed now super stable and can OC and stuff like it should.
May 19, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I also am pretty sure it has a larger chip in it too, with some sort of SoC for flashing and can store multiple BIOS's and crap super fancy lol
May 19, 2020 9:12 PM - TomRannd: I agree. That does sound fancy.
May 19, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It even has options for LN2 cooling but like I am pretty sure I will never use that lol
May 19, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/
May 19, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5W3-BNXRbc
May 19, 2020 9:17 PM - TomRannd: Hmm, that's actually pretty nice. Cooling is one of those fads when it comes to PCs I think. And man it kinda deserves that fad-title.
May 19, 2020 9:18 PM - TomRannd: I mean, it's also mega important
May 19, 2020 9:18 PM - TomRannd: But like, liquid cooling was the shit a few years ago. It still is but has less hype than before
May 19, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LN2 is just liquid nitrogen so I doubt many people would use it lol
May 19, 2020 9:20 PM - TomRannd: Fair. Honestly, I don't know why they call it LN2. Liquid Nitrogen sounds a lot more badass.
May 19, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...because it's Liquid N2
May 19, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Liquid O2 would be better  lol
May 19, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lo
May 19, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly blow something up if you tried it lol
May 19, 2020 9:28 PM - TomRannd: When was the last time a desktop legitimately blew up anyways?
May 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/OrPsVQmOk_M Tom a new Pi for you! lol
May 19, 2020 10:02 PM - TomRannd: WHATTTTT. Dude that'd dope
May 19, 2020 10:02 PM - TomRannd: I can't even spell I'm that pumped.
May 19, 2020 10:04 PM - TomRannd: It is quite pricey though. Money sucks.
May 19, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, Pi 3 = no buy
May 19, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides you can just buy a Pi and do all that shit yourself lol
May 19, 2020 10:10 PM - TomRannd: Yeah, I was going to do that sooner than later. Although it is quite a neat way to advertise the Pi, and make some cash. It might also bring new people both into emulation and the Pi
May 19, 2020 10:11 PM - TomRannd: The licensed games are nice though. Although if you use emulators and don't pirate roms you haven't the right to use an emulator. (Unless you extract them yourself)
May 19, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_p9jlbi91sk
May 19, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom night like that one lol
May 19, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *hides his thousands of ROMs....* Lol
May 19, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "No no it's porn I swear!!!" Lol
May 19, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That JonTron video was fucking good lol
May 19, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, I think that's his best video I've watched in a long time lol
May 19, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol his stuff is usually pretty gpod
May 19, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's usually good, yeah, but that one made me actually laugh out loud lol
May 19, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one is only 2 hours old he managed to track down one of the kids lol
May 19, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I already watched it lol
May 19, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
May 19, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was at the store shopping in a hazmat suit lol
May 19, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did manage to track down a torrent of the show lol
May 19, 2020 10:24 PM - TomRannd: Never heard of this JonTron. He seems like a good Youtuber or whatnot though, His little joke about the hair made me smile i guess.
May 19, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got like 200 dollars worth of crap
May 19, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamburger red kidney beans tomato sauce and stuff for chili
May 19, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/onn-10-1-Tablet-Pro-32GB-Storage-3GB-RAM-Android-10-2GHz-Octa-Core-Processor-FHD-Display/435637419
May 19, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tried to by that but it's sold out lol
May 19, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew ;O;
May 19, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just for like YouTube and porn  lol
May 19, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's for the best gotta save my bucks for that sweet sweet Ryzen 4900X lol
May 19, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should I film the install and play some like opera music in the background?
May 19, 2020 10:40 PM - TomRannd: If you can tell the audience what you're doing in a Bob Ross-like voice and have the opera music I'd say shoot for the stars
May 19, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I probably can....
May 19, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "When applying thermal paste there are mistakes only happy little accidents..."
May 19, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure you put lots of thermal paste on the socket, very important for thermals 
May 19, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://thumbs.gfycat.com/GraciousActiveCoral-mobile.mp4 < Just like this 
May 19, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 19, 2020 10:43 PM - TomRannd: Bob Ross would approve of this convo
May 19, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe on an old Mobo with an old CPU as a joke lol
May 19, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely going to do some emulation videos lol
May 19, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/tie63Nd.png < The ideal spread 
May 19, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see the video someone used a price of glass instead of a heatsink so you could see the spread
May 19, 2020 10:45 PM - TomRannd: That's the happiest mistake I'v ever seeen
May 19, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically all of them did fine
May 19, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 19, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The vast majority got a good spread across the whole IHS
May 19, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably best was a thin pre spread
May 19, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll still stick with my "large dot" for Intel and a small line down the middle for Ryzen lol
May 19, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did the thin layer for the two 2700Xs I have thermals are fine
May 19, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't be assed to spread it lol
May 19, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dot/line and pressure with heatsink, good enough for me ;O;
May 19, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom that sounded bad
May 19, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep hearing rumors the 4000s are going to whip ass
May 19, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like all the previous rumors, I'll remain skeptical until I see actual benchmarks lol
May 19, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it'll be a good improvement over Zen 2
May 19, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15-17% IPC gain more Mhz less power used Intel shitting themselves
May 19, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But dunno if it'll be like "OMG 10358372% FASTER IF YOU OWN A ZEN 2 CPU YOU'RE FUCKING DOGSHIT"
May 19, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, regardless if it's a huge or small bump Intel is fucked lol
May 19, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel was fucked to begin with when Zen 2 came out lol
May 19, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 50% floating point performance boost if true should help with emulation performance
May 19, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they dug the whole deeper with shit 10th gen Intel CPU release coming up that I don't expect to be much
May 19, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's still Skylake lol
May 19, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just optimized Skylake lol
May 19, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know they're having issues and all and they can't really help it, but they could've at least done something useful like lower their MSRP or something
May 19, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, try to at least pretend to be competitive with AMD lol
May 19, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 19, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead it's just "HYPERTHREADING FOR ALL! SAME PRICES! ENJOY!"
May 19, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah if they where cheaper I could see it being worth it
May 19, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really though constantly changing mobos did it for me...
May 19, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then AMD was doing it lol
May 19, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though hyper threaded i3's are actually good deals I think
May 19, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, if they can match the cheapo 3100/3300x lol
May 19, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4c/8t for their "budget" CPUs lol
May 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $150 MSRP for their best i3 though
May 19, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's like ehhhh, might as well go for the $130 3300x
May 19, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or go up for an i5 to get 6c/12t
May 19, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of i3's, I "upgraded" my little bros old PC that I gave him fucking years ago
May 19, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had an i3 2100 in it 
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my old GTX 750 Ti
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I think AMD mobo's are usually cheaper?
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the low end anyway?
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I gave him that ebay PC thing, i5 3470s and the GTX 1650 lol
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what did he get now?>
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh so not bad lol
May 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's about the same tbh
May 19, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel has a lot of budget chipsets
May 19, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: H series, B series, etc
May 19, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought 5 tickets for the lotto Tom hope I win we can all build new PC's then you can give him your old one lol
May 19, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That are like $60 and such lol
May 19, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813157874 < Like this babby Asrock board
May 19, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's cheaper, Intel used to be like 80-90 bucks for low end stuff
May 19, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD used to be the only one you could pick up like 50 dollar mobo's
May 19, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Iunno, pretty sure it's always been that way lol
May 19, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, when I built my Intel systems
May 19, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: H stuff always super fucking cheapo
May 19, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 2 RAM slots  lol
May 19, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 19, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But cheapo!
May 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest 2 slots for RAM is plenty these days.
May 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to be to hit like 4 or 8 GB's of RAM you needed 4 slots now you can get like 16GB single sticks
May 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah with high capacity dimms it's kinda a "non issue" unless you want lots and lots of RAM lol
May 19, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By which point you'll definitely have a bigger budget for better mobo anyways
May 19, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure, although I could put another 2 sticks in mine and get 64GB's of RAM... Not sure why right now though lol
May 19, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And generally speaking you only want 2 anyways for dual channel lol
May 19, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I could fill the slots with more RGB RAM for something I will never see lol
May 19, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 2 channel is fastest with AMD
May 19, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how Intel is doing RAM right now.
May 19, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have lots of RGB 
May 19, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it took me forever to figure out how to turn it all off...
May 19, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GPU has custom RGP crap, the RAM the CPU from AMD. my mobo.... Thank god my PSU did not...
May 19, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My keyboad is RGB but at least that serves a function
May 19, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My case and my case fans have RGB, but that's it lol
May 19, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like the light up keys... although I just set it to one soft color and it stays that color lol
May 19, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the logo on my GPU is also RGB, but it's like tiny so doesn't matter
May 19, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol out of all the RGB stuff I got the RAM is probably the most colorful it could do all kinds of weird effects...
May 19, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/b3p5GBlSVb4?t=195 It's nice RAM lol
May 19, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking had so much rain this week my basement has water seeping into it, just in my office, so had to move all my PCs upstairs 
May 19, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that sucks ass
May 19, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real fucking annoying. Insurance says they won't cover any repairs or replacements if the seepage isn't coming from a drain...but I have no idea if it is or not, cuz the whole floor in their is covered by carpet
May 19, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 19, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot about that stuff
May 19, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I don't even know how you would fix that
May 19, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tomorrow I plan on trying to get the carpet ripped up so I can see if there is a drain there that I can say is what's overflowing
May 19, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like here in Florida I know you can dig a trench around the outside of your house then fill with gravel to help it drain?
May 19, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't really, can really just dry and replace anything that's damaged
May 19, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think that's drip line stuff
May 19, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can prove there's a drain under the carpet, my plan will cover up to $5k in damages
May 19, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could install a bilge pump maybe?
May 19, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not flooded enough to need that
May 19, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a small bit of water, like less than an inch so far
May 19, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The carpet itself is absorbing it all
May 19, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So install a slip and slide for the baby? lol (sorry I know it sucks 
May 19, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, real shit
May 19, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Perfect timing, just as we're starting to redo the kitchen and stuff
May 19, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paint still good? *cringes*
May 19, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah and a plague 
May 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom I hope I win the lotto, I will send you thoughts and prayers  lol
May 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolute worst case, I have family that can help with everything
May 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also kenenthk you could use him as slave labor or something lol
May 19, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True thank god for that Tom, always nice to have a family that has your back.
May 19, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My uncle and his son owns a carpet store, so I can get basically free carpet that way lol
May 19, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my brothers for slave labor for pulling everything out
May 19, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess buy some of those buckets that suck up water out of the air? and a dehumidifier?
May 19, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I grabbed the most important stuff, my boxes of retro consoles and my work and gaming PC
May 19, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Save the electronics!!! lol
May 19, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.lowes.com/pd/DampRid-64-oz-Unscented-Bucket-Moisture-Absorber/50449432
May 19, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get like 4 of those and empty them every day 
May 19, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't bother with the billions of shitty old laptops that are in my office lol
May 19, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So RIP those macbooks and that 13" Asus laptop lol
May 19, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shop vac?
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's just too much water for that unfortunately
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still seeping up 
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did put a shop vac down there and tried to get as much carpet as I could
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn wtf
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like an hour later it was soaked again
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a drain leak
May 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen pipe burst or just snow melt and rain combo?
May 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just rain, no frozen pipes
May 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already checked all the pipes, they're all fine
May 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect all the fucking trees around my house have been raping my foundation tbh
May 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pushing roots down and adjusting things
May 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a good thing, I remember before we left for Florida we would have to put like heated blankets in our well pump to keep the pipes from freezing
May 19, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know for sure there are roots in the main sewer line
May 19, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, at my parent's house their pipes would freeze a few times every winter
May 19, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need some agent orange for the roots lol
May 19, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use to just throw a space heater in the crawl space and defrost them
May 19, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah
May 19, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never been a problem at my house though, nice and insulated so even when we had like -10 and such no problems
May 19, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just had the weirdest memory, when I was a kid we had to hide in the basement on like a big sheet of styrofoam because the lightning was so bad.
May 19, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be from the future lol
May 19, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/05/19/1947230/amazon-said-to-be-in-talks-to-buy-bankrupt-jc-penney
May 19, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/05/19/1522203/sd-cards-are-about-to-get-insanely-fast
May 19, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
May 19, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft, don't wanna clog my precious PCIe lanes with shitty SD cards 
May 19, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Put that shit in a Pi though, whew lol
May 19, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if you're super handy you can like, get access to the Pi 4's PCIe if you remove the USB ports ll
May 19, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone put like a full sized PCIe slot on one
May 19, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://hackaday.com/2019/07/10/giving-the-pi-4-pci-express/
May 19, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 1 PCIe lane lol
May 19, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could put a 2080 Ti on a Pi? lol
May 19, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The poor Pi would be like "What are you trying to do to me?" lol
May 19, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So would that mean a new SD Card reader would need to be like USB type C?
May 19, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the C connector supports video over it or external GPU's?
May 19, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, would have to be USB C
May 19, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thunderbolt
May 19, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or like a dedicated PCIe card lol
May 19, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cases with like an integrated reader would probably have a cable to connect to a PCIe slot
May 19, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I can't really see a use for it, for me. Maybe down the line when phones can do like good PS2 emulation and MicroSD hits like 4TB's plus size, then that kind of speed would be needed?
May 19, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly just for moving a ton of ROM's around lol
May 19, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although that day is approaching fast.
May 19, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fast storage in tiny space would be nice
May 19, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe when phones have 8 cores 3-4Ghz speed and like 8GB's of faster RAM.
May 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah on a phone I can see the speed helping with like swap file use and OS stuff.
May 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt any micro SD or even full sized SD card could achieve any PCIe level speeds though
May 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're not gonna fit a RAM cache on it, so you'll be limited by slow flash
May 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree, not full speed anyway?
May 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus like 0 heat dissipation
May 19, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they'd have to limit it, otherwise it'll just overheat and die
May 19, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just dump it into the screen like everything else lol
May 19, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I do like about my phone it almost never gets hot.
May 19, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would need a cooler on it to do that lol
May 19, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aluminum case and glass screen so heat can go out everywhere
May 19, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Galaxy S8 never gets hot, but then I don't stress it ever so eh lol
May 19, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat pipes on a MicroSD slot hmmm could such a thing exist? MicroPipes tm lol
May 19, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be like carbon nanotubes lol
May 19, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife has an S9 something or other phone, she won't get it turned on... uses her old phone for phone stuff and the new 600 dollar phone for games....
May 19, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see that quantum dot tech video?
May 19, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My phone is basically used for texting my wife and taking pics of the babby lol
May 19, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They said they are working on literal printed TV's....
May 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So TV's in the future should be a lot cheaper?
May 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if manufacturers can figure out the lifespan issues
May 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone has 64GB's of internal storage and 128GB MicroSD and both are constantly full  lol
May 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could do paper thin displays, etc etc lol
May 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Occasionally I use it to cast music to my google home when I'm doing dishes or something lol
May 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I also do that with my laptop, so meh lol
May 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the whole lifetime thing could be fixed via all the electronics in a package, the TV being just printed on plastic as a replaceable thing like 20 bucks?
May 19, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if it only lasts like 6 months who cares...
May 19, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (this could be more profitable too)
May 19, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like this type of setup because then I could get a "pro" model base, and just plug in the replaceable display.
May 19, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want wallpaper screens lol
May 19, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd cover all the walls in my house with it
May 19, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want RGB clothing out of this material lol
May 19, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Play porn in every room in the house!!
May 19, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lo
May 19, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 19, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's actually a company that developed apparel with screens in them lol
May 19, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Teletubbies style? lol
May 19, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what the fuck it was called but it was like a korean company
May 19, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "It's PornHub tubby!"
May 19, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.royole.com/us/flexible-shirt < A-ha
May 19, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That lol
May 19, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking hat and a t-shirt lol
May 19, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that hat, could help a pimp advertise his warez lol
May 19, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asked Chary to get a review unit, but nothing 
May 19, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 19, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yes I will take ummm a number four with a side of flavored lube."
May 19, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the lazer shooting pimp cane to go with it!
May 19, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N2NCpZ6Otk
May 19, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, was just watching that a second ago
May 19, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am watching with great interest of course lol
May 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If my living room PC gets support it means so will yours 
May 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still think I'd upgrade to B550, just to get PCIe gen 4
May 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And so I can put a 3300x in my living room PC lol
May 20, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PCIe gen 4 isn't really needed yet?
May 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but for the future ;O;
May 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least not much use for the average person?
May 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly just storage tbh lol
May 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PCIe 3 NvME's are already faster than most humans can use right now?
May 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And even then it's like...PCIe 3 is enough lol
May 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them hit like 5GB's a second?
May 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
May 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then you have that Gigabyte PCIe SSD that hits 15gbps lol
May 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I don't think that even saturates PCIe 3....
May 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's like 4 PCIe3 NVMes in RAID lol
May 20, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah I am not in a hurry to get PCIe Gen 4 lol
May 20, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Solid-State-Drive/AORUS-Gen4-AIC-SSD-8TB#kf < This thing
May 20, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit Tom if I win the lotto we can get some of those you think they offer a SLI mode? lol
May 20, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So fast ;O;
May 20, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably costs $10k lol
May 20, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The powerball is like 270 million right now
May 20, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure almost like 200 million or something after taxes
May 20, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.megamillions.com/
May 20, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mega Millions even lol
May 20, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.usamega.com/mega-millions-jackpot.asp ouch 168 million if I took the cash payout after taxes lol
May 20, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still I wouldn't cry too much.
May 20, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably buy a bunch of consoles and PC stuff and die in a pile of tech lol
May 20, 2020 12:51 AM - TomRannd: That'd be the dream
May 20, 2020 12:51 AM - TomRannd: I'd probably buy every single console listed on that one Wikipedia page.
May 20, 2020 12:52 AM - TomRannd: I think having a solid collection of all the consoles ever made and listed on Wikipedia would be dope.
May 20, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aAPYtQM
May 20, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hwHS3IM
May 20, 2020 1:23 AM - TomRannd: Lmao
May 20, 2020 1:24 AM - TomRannd: I've come to my final decision... I am going to get the rPi 4
May 20, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They seem like a lot of fun and if you like emulation and ROMs look on Google for arcade punks
May 20, 2020 2:13 AM - TomRannd: Well, they really are fun. I've had the B+ for the longest time but a week ago I shorted it out. So I need a new one. I asked around here and I think I'll get the Pi4. For emulation, I have already had the idea of using the Pi Zero for emulation Let me see if I can find a picture of what I'm planning to do...
May 20, 2020 2:17 AM - TomRannd: Here it is, https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-cart-retropie-in-a-nes-cartridge/
May 20, 2020 2:18 AM - TomRannd: Anyways, since I have the soldering skills, I'd make it a better cable situation. And use less adapters and shite. I'll also put in the wireless xbox controller adapter, so That would be nice, too.
May 20, 2020 2:19 AM - TomRannd: I could also make the SD card more accessible with a simple adapter and cut-out.
May 20, 2020 2:24 AM - TomRannd: In theory, I could bring that thing to school with me and jam out some nes with my friends. Now, that'd be something.
May 20, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you went with a NeoGeo cart you could put a full PC in it... lol
May 20, 2020 2:26 AM - TomRannd: Hah, probably. Too bad I don't have any of those.
May 20, 2020 2:27 AM - TomRannd: And I don't think I'll fit my little project inside a Genesis cartridge...
May 20, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could order one from China pretty cheap lol
May 20, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis carts might be too small. I would guess?
May 20, 2020 2:27 AM - TomRannd: Oh, yeah of course. You could probably do it if I was to order myself a custom PCB I make, but I am not up for making one
May 20, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I owned a NeoGeo I would so order one of these... lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956914385.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.a06b753cjpKSXx&algo_pvid=f35b2ed3-15f3-416d-a3dd-c1bda0a40438&algo_expid=f35b2ed3-15f3-416d-a3dd-c1bda0a40438-8&btsid=0ab6f82115899416761905082e665f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
May 20, 2020 2:29 AM - TomRannd: Ah, yes the infamous Xnumber in 1 cartridges.
May 20, 2020 2:29 AM - TomRannd: Pretty much just flashcarts, but more official in a way
May 20, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No NAM75 
May 20, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost every other game but why is that one missing....
May 20, 2020 2:33 AM - TomRannd: Beats me man 
May 20, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of a deal breaker for me lol it's one of my favorite NeoGeo games lol
May 20, 2020 2:35 AM - TomRannd: I think I've played only a few NeoGeo games. Mind you, I'm only 17 lol
May 20, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am old... I played most of them via MAME or before that NeoRageX (a NeoGeo emulator) the emulator amazingly still works but it crashes out when you try to exit on Windows 10 64 bit.
May 20, 2020 2:55 AM - TomRannd: Hey man I wish I was old sometimes. I've always had interest in MAME. But never got to experience anything of the sort(yet). I've had quite a bit to do lately so I've been lacking on my daily emulation exploration. I'll resume soon.
May 20, 2020 2:56 AM - TomRannd: I wonder if that emulator would work better for a Virtual Machine?
May 20, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe?
May 20, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably with like a Glide wrapper or something it might work even better? I might try that tonight.
May 20, 2020 3:03 AM - TomRannd: Yknow, that is actually a pretty good idea.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 21, 2020)

May 20, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/unreal-engine-5-demo-ps5-pc-nvidia-rtx
May 20, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/O9XyU0f.jpg
May 20, 2020 10:43 AM - T-hug: What a way we've come
May 20, 2020 10:44 AM - T-hug: My laptop has 1000000x that :~)
May 20, 2020 1:20 PM - Akilla: help
May 20, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No.
May 20, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the appropriate section.
May 20, 2020 1:27 PM - Flame: @T-hug and my laptop has 1000000x your laptop ;O;
May 20, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: Ur mum has 100000000000x anyone else's  ;O;
May 20, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: rekt
May 20, 2020 2:13 PM - Flame: that made no sense veho. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
May 20, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when like 16K addons costed like hundreds of dollars lol
May 20, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-dwmf-wx8VQ?list=RDMM-dwmf-wx8VQ back when this was a popular show lol
May 20, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAlmlLimfUY
May 20, 2020 2:45 PM - bigfatToni: spandau ballet's gold cures depression
May 20, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AR8D2yqgQ1U
May 20, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Ik_x-xkQs Taco Tuesday! lol
May 20, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ihwbK_lTk0M?list=RDihwbK_lTk0M
May 20, 2020 3:27 PM - SG854: https://gbatemp.net/threads/tom-bombadildo.379784/
May 20, 2020 3:45 PM - T-hug: Flame got petabytes :o
May 20, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was all excited to see Migles but nope old thread...
May 20, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously that thread just proves I know shit users when I see them
May 20, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 20, 2020 3:52 PM - TomRannd: What defines a shit user?
May 20, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well necroing an old thread is usually considered bad form for one.
May 20, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, that one guy is a real shit user 
May 20, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Posting in a spam thread is another... Although I still stand behind my one warning point!!! lol
May 20, 2020 3:56 PM - TomRannd: Hm. See this is why I'm scared of making threads lmao
May 20, 2020 3:56 PM - TomRannd: I know the rules, but I don't 100% know them
May 20, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh just hang out a while read a lot of threads and you can decipher them pretty easy or read the forum rules somewhere I am sure they have them posted.
May 20, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No posting warez or links to warez hmmm no porn   no spam for products and ummm you have to insult Tom and kenenthk once in a while  lol
May 20, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Veho I am not sure, lol
May 20, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame and T-Hug for sure lol
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - TomRannd: Tom you suck
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - TomRannd: Like that?
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See now listening to Psi, that's a sure sign of a shit user
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - TomRannd: Fuck my names Tom
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 20, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and be sure to click my links  lol
May 20, 2020 4:00 PM - TomRannd: Man, I swear one of these days I'm going to catch a virus or something along those lines. Cause when I see a link I just have this gut feeling that I need to click on it...
May 20, 2020 4:01 PM - TomRannd: I mean, obviously I don't click on links that seem suspicious,
May 20, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: no www.thisisvirus.com ? lol
May 20, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: Fuck I did it
May 20, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: Now my little chromebook has a virus god dammit lmao
May 20, 2020 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://downloadmoreram.com/ 
May 20, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: -_-
May 20, 2020 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Totally not a virus 
May 20, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I look at the url if it looks too suspect I will not click it but if it's like imgur or youtube lol no problem.
May 20, 2020 4:04 PM - TomRannd: LMFAO it says, "Need a T-shirt?"
May 20, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I already have their best plan 
May 20, 2020 4:05 PM - TomRannd: Hm, and it is also a joke. Thank the heavens
May 20, 2020 4:06 PM - TomRannd: Can you imagine if that's how it worked though?
May 20, 2020 4:06 PM - TomRannd: It'd be advertised like VPN's or something lol
May 20, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol waayyy back in the day there was software called "RAM Doubler"
May 20, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It used real time compression
May 20, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/05/19/2016212/amd-to-support-zen-3-and-ryzen-4000-cpus-on-b450-and-x470-motherboards
May 20, 2020 4:08 PM - TomRannd: Interesting. I mean, also I would assume back then majority of computer owners had no clue of what they were doing
May 20, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah I think when RAM doubler was a thing, it was mostly used for word processing and office apps, stuff where if your machine was running half speed you wouldn't notice it
May 20, 2020 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol Psi they changed their minds really quick when they realized it made them the bad guys
May 20, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you would notice it if your program said "You need more RAM"
May 20, 2020 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Flashing back to an older BIOS version will not be supported." well why the hell not
May 20, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah it felt that way to me
May 20, 2020 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: what kind of beta doesn't let you go back to non-beta
May 20, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a X470 because the X570's where over heating and needed mobo fans...
May 20, 2020 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine's not overheating
May 20, 2020 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i can't even tell the fan is there
May 20, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And because AMD said they would support 400s and 500s on DDR4 I would just lose out on PCIe 4 (not a huge loss for me)
May 20, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like well hell just get a 470 lol
May 20, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye pray that fan never dies.
May 20, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Flashing back to an older BIOS version will not be supported." well why the hell not < Because the BIOS ROM is supposedly going to have to be completely restructured to support new Zen 3, so flashing back would result in a brick
May 20, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly lol
May 20, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had mobo's with fans on them in the past, almost never ended well lol
May 20, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They think motherboards with USB flashback may be able to go back, but not sure until release
May 20, 2020 4:31 PM - TomRannd: Like, built in?
May 20, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have CPU less BIOS flash so I can probably pull it off  lol
May 20, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But really the only reason I could think of wanting to go back is my new CPU dies and I want to toss my old 2700X in
May 20, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I build my next machine will need a new mobo and DDR5 anyway so the old 4900X can stay in it's happy home  lol
May 20, 2020 4:36 PM - TomRannd: Fusion 360 has crashed so much in the past 30 minutes lmao
May 20, 2020 4:44 PM - Hambrew: ae
May 20, 2020 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: that makes no sense
May 20, 2020 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you can restructure it to upgrade, you can restructure it to downgrade
May 20, 2020 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: with the same caveat, that your existing CPU would stop working after the switch
May 20, 2020 4:55 PM - linksadventures: Hello GBATemp community
May 20, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://youtu.be/1N2NCpZ6Otk?t=698 < Just what AMD said. I suspect it's not as easy as you think it is
May 20, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But we won't really know until whenever Zen 3 releases and the BIOS updates release
May 20, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's about code space and AGESA or what ever drivers for iGPU stuff and everything else... I say stub BIOS on the mobo and external USB thumb drive with specific chip stuff that can be copied over based on the chip installed... Basically flashing a BIOS would involve a USB thumb drive that would install the correct drivers per install....
May 20, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's a shit user experience lol
May 20, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the BIOS on the mobo would just be enough to access files needed on the thumb drive all temporary like, it would only work with the chip installed. To install another chip reinsert the thumb drive and do the process again
May 20, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would rather have to jump through some hoops 1 or 2 times for a couple of minutes than install a new mobo every time I want to change my CPU...
May 20, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some side benefits of doing it this way would be you could devote the entire 16MB's to that one CPU and GUI
May 20, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So all the microcode updates and patches could be larger if needed.
May 20, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I don't see why they don't do it like this already.... I already have to update my BIOS with USB thumb drive. lol
May 20, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The weirder thing to me is that "modern" CPUs from like 2017 can't address more than 16MBs for BIOS lol
May 20, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get that BIOS don't need a ton of space and such
May 20, 2020 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I know it's better for avoiding bad flashes and bricks
May 20, 2020 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like, c'mon, at least go for like...64mb, 128mb or something lol
May 20, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
May 20, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe this will be a lesson going forward, they should segment a larger BIOS with a boot block and the actual BIOS
May 20, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put like a 1GB chip in it for pennies I would imagine these days
May 20, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 16 GB MicoSD cards at like 10 bucks with packaging and profit margins and all that.
May 20, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought in bulk a 1GB chip should be almost nothing.
May 20, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/kingston-32gb-microsdhc/p/1B4-00M4-000E3?Description=microSD&cm_re=microSD-_-1B4-00M4-000E3-_-Product
May 20, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 bucks with an adapter and everything and it's 32GB lol
May 20, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing is, I don't think you'd need 1GB worth of BIOS
May 20, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially in a case like Intel where every release changes chipsets and such
May 20, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with AMD's AM4 support for 4 generations of CPUs, I don't think 1GB would be necessary
May 20, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To support like, every single CPU that'd fit in the socket
May 20, 2020 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 128MB's, I could see being like the max for mass support plus enough extra space for any AGESA updates and such
May 20, 2020 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's security risks with storing the BIOS on a regular flash chip
May 20, 2020 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that they couldn't solve that
May 20, 2020 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the BIOS is not just a ROM it's basically what connects every part of the system together, maybe there's a reason they don't store the rom on a separate chip you know
May 20, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091X9ZRG?ie=UTF8&m=A3NE6JY65YG5CR&s=Art%20and%20Craft%20Supply
May 20, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/coupon/save-5-on-customised-xbox-one-controller/A37LIL1NLF36ZZ?ie=UTF8&heroAsin=B01N7YJAK7&source=sv_db_20532954011_hotw_18&pf_rd_p=72d38eaf-b9e4-469d-a669-b63194642c2d&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-4&pf_rd_t=Landing&pf_rd_i=20532954011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=N1GHSQF337AHXCXHCSJM
May 20, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: A bundle of sticks.
May 20, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: A rainbow bundle of sticks.
May 20, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/user/dmishin
May 20, 2020 6:24 PM - Stealphie: Hello there
May 20, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello 
May 20, 2020 6:25 PM - TomRannd: Howdy
May 20, 2020 6:25 PM - Stealphie: how y'all doin
May 20, 2020 6:26 PM - TomRannd: Fine, I just finished putting together my order for my Pi stuff
May 20, 2020 7:20 PM - D34DL1N3R: Just bought 2 Switches on BestBuy.com, non 3rd party seller. Normal price & updated model.
May 20, 2020 8:04 PM - D34DL1N3R: Annnnnnnnnnd both orders cancelled.
May 20, 2020 8:06 PM - TomRannd: F
May 20, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: 
May 20, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: go find a hackable one instead
May 20, 2020 8:36 PM - vi0bi0: Hi can anyone guide be into animal crossing hacks?
May 20, 2020 8:36 PM - vi0bi0: I'm trying to copy save files from emunand to sysnand. isit possible?
May 20, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-rom-hacking-saves-translations-tools.294/ < Make a thread here.
May 20, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: Look at my upgraded form, doing his job.
May 20, 2020 8:54 PM - D34DL1N3R: I was wrong. Only one order cancelled. The other one along with animal crossing is still good and marked as "Getting it ready".
May 20, 2020 8:55 PM - D34DL1N3R: @the Readl Jdbye. Pass on a hackable one, I play online. Plus TX has upcoming options for the new models and lites if I choose to do so down the road.
May 20, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nX-RfSnBbSo
May 20, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: More hipster than you.
May 20, 2020 9:04 PM - TomRannd: okay wtf
May 20, 2020 9:04 PM - TomRannd: some people blow my mind i swear
May 20, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, moved my gaming desktop upstairs in place of living room PC, so I can at least access all my shit on it remotely as before lol
May 20, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need to pull up the carpet in the basement to hopefully find a damn drain, but just haven't been able to
May 20, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It stopped seeping last night, which is good I suppose, but I don't have a way to pull the water out at the moment. Need to rent a carpet extractor so I can pull water out but literally all the hardware stores around me are out of rentals 
May 20, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently I'm not the only one with the issue
May 20, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully will be able to get one tomorrow or the day after
May 20, 2020 9:43 PM - TomRannd: Having problems with rain or something?
May 20, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, got water seeping up into my basement
May 20, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Specifically, in one room that was my office which had all my expensive electronics
May 20, 2020 9:44 PM - TomRannd: Damn. I've had that happen to me before. A really annoying thing to deal with.
May 20, 2020 9:45 PM - TomRannd: Have you found the source of the problem or is it still unknown?
May 20, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still unknown, we know it's either seeping up through a drain that's "supposed" to be under the carpet we put down when we bought the house, or it's coming up from cracks in the foundation
May 20, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just had tons of rain the last few days, and gonna be even more all next week which is gonna suck
May 20, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're hoping it's from a drain, cuz then my insurance will cover me up to $5k in damages
May 20, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if it's from cracks in the foundation, I'm fucked lol
May 20, 2020 9:46 PM - TomRannd: Yeah, the foundation would be hard to repair without a doubt
May 20, 2020 9:47 PM - TomRannd: Do you ever have earthquakes near you?
May 20, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, if it is damaged it's 100% going to be because my entire property is covered in goddamn trees
May 20, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And their roots are fucking my foundation
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saved the majority of the expensive stuff though, which is nice. All my consoles and my PCs and such, but I have 2 desks that are probably gonna be tossed and a dresser down there that will likely have to be tossed. Probably have to tear the drywall walls down and replace those
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My fancy gaming desktop is gonna be fine though cuz it has metal legs 
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5K worth of old laptops here comes Tom!!! 
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - TomRannd: Ah shit I know the pain. My grandparents live on a farm and their "cowboy" room has had a tree root almost puncture the basement once. Thankfully the property location has no rain at all
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I lost like 5 macbooks!!!"
May 20, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna get metal legs... lol
May 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP shit laptops
May 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All my good shit laptops are upstairs 
May 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for my Windows 98 laptop, but that's put up IIRC so no water should get to it I think lol
May 20, 2020 9:49 PM - TomRannd: I finished watching a video on the Pentium Toughbook. It seems like a good idea really,
May 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah turn in the old mac books and say they are crazy newer models
May 20, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tough books are kinda cool for the right use case.
May 20, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I guess the box of my 2 12" car subs that are down there is probably gonna need to be replaced, too 
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I use them anymore lol
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if I put my amp up, too 
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol baby ears too sensitive for that crap Tom 
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - TomRannd: I have no clue of the wlectrical regulations near you, tom. But is your electrical panel clear of the water?
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to let them grow a bit bigger before you play Ace of Base lol
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We pulled them out before we had the babby lol
May 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, it's not deep water lol
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - TomRannd: Oh, good
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like maybe an inch, if that, in one specific room
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d73tiBBzvFM
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it overspilled slightly out, but still a ways away from anything important
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just convert your basement into a swimming pool 
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - TomRannd: Ah. Quite ironic for the fact it's in your "electricity prone" room lmao
May 20, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 20, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The worst of it is I can't pull power from the room cuz my modem and router are in it, and it's the only place it can be
May 20, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But since the water won't reach the outlets I'm not too concerned
May 20, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I unplugged everything else lol
May 20, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-iLd0W3cpI
May 20, 2020 9:54 PM - TomRannd: Oh shit. I wonder if you got like a plastic tub to shield it or have you worked something out?
May 20, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's all up off the floor
May 20, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the outlets come in from the top of the room and are like a foot or two up from the ground, so no chance of like arcing or anything bad lol
May 20, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All in all, a fairly flood proof room
May 20, 2020 9:55 PM - TomRannd: Oh that's good. All of my basements outlets are no more than 10 inches from the floor.
May 20, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for all the precious electronics I carelessly toss on the floor
May 20, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that moment Tom fell into the chemical soaked water where his Internet router electrocuted him... downloading the entire contents of PornHub into his brain making him Porn Man!!!
May 20, 2020 9:56 PM - TomRannd: ~sex tapes and all~
May 20, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 20, 2020 10:00 PM - TomRannd: I think I might design a custom PCB for that NES cart emulation thing psi
May 20, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am surprised one doesn't already exist somewhere
May 20, 2020 10:24 PM - TomRannd: Yeah, me too actually. I'm sure people have made one but it just hasn't been released to the public. I'm still iffy on it though. Because I'd also need to take in things like the ports, and resistor etc. When I can just use a solder board and some adapters.
May 20, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just checked Amazon nothing
May 20, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it existed it would probably be on there... or aliexpress lol
May 20, 2020 10:26 PM - TomRannd: Oh trust me man I've searched far and wide. Although I am kinda glad for it. As I always enjoy doing shit MY way yknow?
May 20, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.etsy.com/market/pi_cart_nes
May 20, 2020 10:28 PM - TomRannd: Those labels are nice. And I recently got that 3D printer so I could make one of those super easy. Also, my adapters wont fit in that thing 
May 20, 2020 10:28 PM - TomRannd: But that's what a flat head screw driver is for. Prying open the casings on cords!
May 20, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg8ZctiTRew 4 way SMT lol neat?
May 20, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Useless for most things lol
May 20, 2020 10:37 PM - TomRannd: That's... Interesting lmao
May 20, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh boy, let's split up our powerful cores into 4 shit threads!"
May 20, 2020 10:39 PM - TomRannd: Reminds me of Reddit
May 20, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably be good for like servers and stuff that need lots and lots of threads and not so much lots and lots of high performance lol
May 20, 2020 10:40 PM - TomRannd: I think AMD is trying to go for the "we do everything" title.
May 20, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're already there TBH. The only thing they still can't beat Intel out on is pure gaming performance, but otherwise they basically have everything else
May 20, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the gap between gaming performance is relatively small, at least compared to price anyways, so it's like why bother?
May 20, 2020 10:44 PM - TomRannd: Beats me, Maybe they have secret tech and uh... Yeah idk man
May 20, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be surprised if AMD could beat Intel right now in single threaded IF they went "OK just run 54,000 watts through the CPU!!!" lol
May 20, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right now it's basically brand trust and "Intel is best for gaming!" that's keeping Intel on the map
May 20, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess people who don't know/care lol
May 20, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect Ryzen 4000 might change some of that lol
May 20, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: and the fanboys
May 20, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly, yeah
May 20, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just hope Intel comes out with something 7nm eventually lol
May 20, 2020 10:47 PM - TomRannd: In the long run, though. Both run games very well.
May 20, 2020 10:48 PM - TomRannd: I think the biggest thing about AMD is the price, too. Compared to Intel.
May 20, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tiger Lake with 10nm _should_ show up like...2021
May 20, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Ryzen 4000 is as good as the rumors say.... You think Intel will jack Skylake up to more cores and like 5.6Ghz? lol
May 20, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will support DDR5 and PCie 4 and such
May 20, 2020 10:49 PM - TomRannd: Maybe?
May 20, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 450 watts draw is fine... ignore flames coming from CPU....
May 20, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "It's melting the heatsink...."
May 20, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, Alder Lake is supposed to be the desktop one anyways, Tiger Lake is mobile but yeah
May 20, 2020 10:49 PM - TomRannd: Just put a good cooling system and it'll be fine. phshaw
May 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised by the 10th series reviews for thermals actually
May 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They draw so much power, but apparently both the 10900k and the 10600k have like...really really good thermals
May 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably throttles way down when it gets hot.
May 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite the 10900k eating like 200w at load lol
May 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, no throttling
May 20, 2020 10:50 PM - TomRannd: really?
May 20, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With 4.8ghz all cores unlocked, it'll only hit like high 80'sC
May 20, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the 10900k
May 20, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just sucks back power like nobody's business lol
May 20, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what cooler will these come with? Lol
May 20, 2020 10:52 PM - TomRannd: Yeah wtf
May 20, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A shit one, but nobody uses stock Intel cooler lol
May 20, 2020 10:53 PM - TomRannd: You'd think they'd have something
May 20, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pelteir cooler lol
May 20, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were able to shrink the CPU die, and then thicken up the IHS to absorb more heat
May 20, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So despite clocking at nearly 5ghz all the time, it remains mostly cool
May 20, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think to allow more pressure to be applied to the heat sink.
May 20, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I didn't think would be so dramatic an improvement, but apparently it was lol
May 20, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something compressing molecules together or something lol
May 20, 2020 10:55 PM - TomRannd: I really want one of those mineral water PC builds.
May 20, 2020 10:55 PM - TomRannd: No reason other than it's cool
May 20, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can solve oil creep they look cool
May 20, 2020 10:56 PM - TomRannd: Yeah, and I guess they would be pretty bad for things like replacements/upgrades though
May 20, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat idea, but awful in practice lol
May 20, 2020 10:57 PM - TomRannd: unless you build in a drain system. But that's be pointless
May 20, 2020 10:58 PM - TomRannd: Also, they should make fish smarter so they can not run into my motherboard. oh and maybe actually live in mineral water
May 20, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Design PC to be LN2 submerged will be fine
May 20, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 20, 2020 10:58 PM - TomRannd: and not shit all over my power supply.... yknow what
May 20, 2020 10:59 PM - TomRannd: i guess i could get one of those silly fish robots they have at toys r us
May 20, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would need to put the components in like a metal vacuum enclosure before dropping it in the LN2
May 20, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then design components than can actually function at super low temps
May 20, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz modern motherboards already have issues booting up if there's too much cooling from LN2 
May 20, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super conducting nano particle spintronics with quantum dots and I ran out of rechno buzzwords lol
May 20, 2020 11:00 PM - TomRannd: yeah. it's one thing to keep your pc cool. but you dont want it a fucking deep freeze lmao
May 20, 2020 11:00 PM - TomRannd: Psi you okay?
May 20, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I got called into work tonight stupid officers dying of corona or something lol
May 20, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weak ass mortals lol
May 20, 2020 11:01 PM - TomRannd: damn what a loser 
May 20, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to promote me to captain already lol
May 20, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Promote my captain to the desk in the main office leave the trenches to me lol
May 20, 2020 11:03 PM - TomRannd: What do you work as?
May 20, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Armed security at a hospital here in Florida
May 20, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me and my Glock 17 have to fight off meth addicts and crazy poeple lol
May 20, 2020 11:07 PM - TomRannd: Interesting. I er... I uh work from home and uh do things like repairs on things i own...?
May 20, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds much more peaceful to me
May 20, 2020 11:08 PM - TomRannd: But actually, I'm learning to become an electrician
May 20, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that sounds electrifying lol
May 20, 2020 11:09 PM - TomRannd: Well, I mean one wrong move and your dead. But that's why we wear safety glasses! Oh and turn off the power that works too
May 20, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did shoutbox explode? Lol
May 20, 2020 11:17 PM - TomRannd: Hm?
May 20, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-4000-vermeer-16-core-spotted-with-46-ghz-boost-clock
May 20, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 core 32 threads lol
May 20, 2020 11:20 PM - TomRannd: Lower boost clock though. But it doesn't really make a difference lmao
May 20, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the IPC gains are rumored to be like 20%
May 20, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 4Ghz would be like = 4.8Ghz or something
May 20, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/gskills-fast-ddr4-5000-ram-will-probably-cost-more-than-your-gpu/
May 20, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of that to go with it lol
May 20, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: Holy. That is quite out of my budget.
May 20, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: Although, having that would made things like emulators a dream
May 20, 2020 11:29 PM - TomRannd: Bluestacks? Yeah funny
May 20, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really, RAM speed doesn't have much of an impact on emulation
May 20, 2020 11:30 PM - TomRannd: I thought things like CEMU really depend on that shit though? Have I got something mixed up or-
May 20, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cemu I'm not sure, but everything else it's basically a negligible difference
May 20, 2020 11:33 PM - TomRannd: Hmm. Well in that case I'd assume CEMU wouldn't be any different
May 20, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it did boost speed in earlier versions of Cemu, but since they added dual core recompiler it's same as everything else
May 20, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make sure to have lots of it and fast as possible   lol
May 20, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol or just download more
May 20, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta download all the RAM 
May 20, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 20, 2020 11:36 PM - TomRannd: Soon, we'll have ways to download more wattage for your power supply!
May 20, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel let's you pay and download a code to unlock more PCIe lanes on some of its servers lol
May 20, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although that's just scummy lol
May 20, 2020 11:38 PM - TomRannd: ew seriously? That's just as bad as adding more cameras.
May 20, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol wut?
May 20, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or on disk DLC lol
May 20, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure that's not a thing Psi lol
May 20, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/article/facepalm-of-the-day-intel-charges-customers-50-to-unlock-cpu-features/
May 20, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but it is
May 20, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So not a server, shit OEM CPUs, and in 2010 lol
May 20, 2020 11:41 PM - TomRannd: I love the "Facepalm of the day"
May 20, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They did it on servers later with PCIe lanes lol
May 20, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not as far as I can find Psi lol
May 20, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That Intel upgrade bs literally only applied to 4 CPUs
May 20, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Upgrade_Service <
May 20, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was just like...more cache and speed bump lol
May 20, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still a shit tactic to prey on idiots
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - TomRannd: Todaly worth it dude
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - TomRannd: lmao
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey, 2010 was that special time when AMD had shit for CPUs and Intel was king 
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - TomRannd: I was 8 at the time!
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - TomRannd: woo!
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - TomRannd: i think
May 20, 2020 11:44 PM - TomRannd: yeah
May 20, 2020 11:45 PM - TomRannd: okay yeah I double checked sorry had a brain fart
May 20, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I cant find it but Linus Tech Tips did a video on it
May 20, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wà server oriented stuff not consumer and not based on the CPU but instead PCIe lanes
May 20, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you're just crazy ;O;
May 20, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Having anti-Intel fever dreams ;O;
May 20, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 20, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh when Intel is doing good (90% of the time) I love Intel lll
May 20, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell I even liked the Pentium IV lol
May 21, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just hilarious that hey seem to have slipped on a banana peel got hit with a blue shell and landed face first in poop.
May 21, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sure it won't last but for the time being it's hilarious
May 21, 2020 12:01 AM - TomRannd: It's sad how fucking accurate that was
May 21, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazing what happens what a competitor stops fucking up for like a decade straight lol
May 21, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: i can't remember the last really good AMD CPU before Ryzen lol
May 21, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, maybe Athlon 64 X2 in 2007?
May 21, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Around there anyways
May 21, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then Bulldozer came out
May 21, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was like...wtf?
May 21, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they were utterly useless until Ryzen basically
May 21, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly bought by people with no money lol
May 21, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly I used to make sooo much fun of AMD lol
May 21, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone said they wanted a dirt cheap PC I would recommend they save up a bit more for an Intel machine lol
May 21, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does make me excited for what Intel will make when they get back in the game.
May 21, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe skip all the nm stuff and quantum computer chips or something
May 21, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the one AMD CPU from the shit years I kinda liked was an APU I had in a laptop that had like...a half-decent GPU in it lol
May 21, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that was kinda it
May 21, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It could play like...Skrim at 60fps with medium-ish settings at like 720p, which was miles and miles better than Intel's HD4000 trash lol
May 21, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was in like a $300 laptop or something
May 21, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember being able to play like Black Ops and Black Ops 2 on it lol
May 21, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't for the life of me remember which one
May 21, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was one of the "top of the line" APUs in that series IIRC, an A10 something something lol
May 21, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-A-Series-A10-4600M-Notebook-Processor.74065.0.html  < This one I think
May 21, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4 cores! 35W! Performance similar to an i3 2310m! lol
May 21, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 21, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/toshiba-satellite-s855d-s5120-15-6-a10-4600m-8-gb-ram-750-gb-hdd-qwerty-us/ < Aha, that was the one
May 21, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think the APUs where decent GPU wise
May 21, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good laptop, have fond memories of it lol
May 21, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I gave it to my little bro when I bought a Surface Pro 2 and he fucking destroyed the thing
May 21, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 21, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I still have the carcass in a box somewhere
May 21, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 21, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Laptop not trampoline? Lol
May 21, 2020 1:06 AM - TomRannd: huh
May 21, 2020 1:06 AM - TomRannd: I gave my trampoline to my neighbors kids
May 21, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXqGmQfKs3U
May 21, 2020 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, don't break your gameboy, that's not nice. 
May 21, 2020 1:41 AM - SG854: I had one of those trampoline on a shoe. Moon something shoe.... it was a goofy thing.
May 21, 2020 1:47 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/a8xroRlbXCg
May 21, 2020 1:51 AM - TomRannd: How'd they work? You bounce along the sidewalk going to school lmao?
May 21, 2020 2:01 AM - SG854: You don't actually wear em to school. Just at home for play.
May 21, 2020 2:01 AM - SG854: I found this video looking up moon shoes and I trade me laugh
May 21, 2020 2:01 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/V36LpPkwJ7I
May 21, 2020 2:01 AM - SG854: *made me laugh
May 21, 2020 3:15 AM - TomRannd: Hah I liked that. I like the art style, too


----------



## TaigaChat (May 22, 2020)

May 21, 2020 4:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yCnAQ6a.jpg
May 21, 2020 5:17 AM - Veho: Moon shoos.
May 21, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/uR6G53y8ZZs
May 21, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1cbV8rc
May 21, 2020 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HPHq87n.jpg
May 21, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VRlJFigfq_A
May 21, 2020 8:55 AM - Veho: Dwayne The Shrek Johnson?
May 21, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so lol
May 21, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aDtJ7Qh
May 21, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ejCdoOH
May 21, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e6ERBil.png
May 21, 2020 10:17 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: when can we post images here
May 21, 2020 10:17 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: without imgur
May 21, 2020 10:24 AM - Skelletonike: Thursday is the worst day of the week
May 21, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FREcCGL it's got what plants crave!
May 21, 2020 11:10 AM - MilesTheCreator: ️️
May 21, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bCbjgcc
May 21, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lPKYLnE
May 21, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6epgPxI.mp4
May 21, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S3Dk8zr
May 21, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2aN0w4U
May 21, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho truly the magic kingdom lol
May 21, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EvpsGA4.png
May 21, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: I want to see the drugs section.
May 21, 2020 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XAct57Y.png
May 21, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Please demonstrate how to inject HARDCORE HEROIN INTO YOUR BLOOD STREAM for the class"
May 21, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: "And kids, what do you need to remember about sharing needles?" "Always say thank you."
May 21, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lWdjIRD.png
May 21, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Someone link dinohs profile ps3 issues on mobile too lazy to find it myself
May 21, 2020 2:51 PM - Flame: shut the fuck up ken.
May 21, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: No
May 21, 2020 2:53 PM - Flame: sorry, here you go. https://gbatemp.net/forums/
May 21, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/members/dinohscene.285041/ < There you go ken 
May 21, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 21, 2020 2:58 PM - Flame: 
May 21, 2020 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaHelpful
May 21, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanted to do gofuckyourself, but that's a real website 
May 21, 2020 3:01 PM - linksadventures: lol
May 21, 2020 3:04 PM - Flame: lol
May 21, 2020 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Post it
May 21, 2020 3:13 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/18o6mSGr.jpg found thos mug at the dollar tree
May 21, 2020 3:19 PM - TomRannd: morning folks. and incase i missed you, good evening, good afternoon and goodnight
May 21, 2020 3:43 PM - Veho: Morning, Truman!
May 21, 2020 3:44 PM - TomRannd: How'r ya Veho?
May 21, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ez2V9cy.mp4
May 21, 2020 4:21 PM - TomRannd: Hey man... We're here for you if you need...
May 21, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: Veho needs dtugs
May 21, 2020 4:49 PM - TomRannd: dtugs are bad for you
May 21, 2020 4:50 PM - Veho: Veho needs drugs.
May 21, 2020 4:51 PM - TomRannd: I mean, yeah obviously.
May 21, 2020 4:51 PM - TomRannd: Have you seen the way you walk? Jesus
May 21, 2020 5:02 PM - Stealphie: I need drugs
May 21, 2020 5:06 PM - TomRannd: Wanna buy some?
May 21, 2020 5:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4YIQ_POds4 
May 21, 2020 5:41 PM - TomRannd: I'm so fucking bored
May 21, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hc9Ffsr.mp4
May 21, 2020 6:08 PM - TomRannd: I'd shit myself a good 30 times maybe
May 21, 2020 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Is there a good ps2 emulator for jb ps3s
May 21, 2020 7:53 PM - DinohScene: yeh, Cobra enabled FW's
May 21, 2020 7:54 PM - DinohScene: or is it part of mmCM these days...
May 21, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just buy like a new computer and even a Ryzen 3300X can do PS2 emulation really good these days 
May 21, 2020 7:58 PM - DinohScene: just get a PS2 lol
May 21, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 3 and none of them will read disks anymore 
May 21, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Discs even lol
May 21, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Model 7's too that are supposedly the most reliable.
May 21, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh well at least my PC's all do PS2 emulation good so fuck it lol
May 21, 2020 8:01 PM - DinohScene: idk
May 21, 2020 8:01 PM - DinohScene: I got a
May 21, 2020 8:01 PM - DinohScene: some phatty : D
May 21, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found Ryzen for free!!! https://www.amazon.com/Ryzen-Dragons-Kynthia-Warrior-Romance-ebook/dp/B071P7YGVJ/ref=sr_1_94?dchild=1&keywords=Ryzen&qid=1590091388&sr=8-94
May 21, 2020 8:03 PM - TomRannd: howdy psi
May 21, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh 
May 21, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom hey lol
May 21, 2020 8:05 PM - TomRannd: p sure my mom has that book lmao
May 21, 2020 8:05 PM - DinohScene: mate of mine gifted it to me for reinstalling Windows
May 21, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to go to the store soon  (preferably in minutes) if my wife could ever get that list written... (stupid list lol store is sold out of half of it)
May 21, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh does it work?
May 21, 2020 8:05 PM - DinohScene: tell her to add more shit to the list!
May 21, 2020 8:06 PM - DinohScene: the PS2 works fine! hell I dedusted and cleaned everything
May 21, 2020 8:06 PM - TomRannd: Nice, I might be going out today too. I decided I'll pick up the 2gb ram version of the rPi4 because well... I don't need 4gb of ram for silly python code
May 21, 2020 8:06 PM - DinohScene: I think the laser is shot tho but eh
May 21, 2020 8:06 PM - DinohScene: HDD inside the phatty ftw!
May 21, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I decided to get a Xbox One controller for my PC
May 21, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know like how they work?
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - TomRannd: They work good. They are also very supported
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know BT adapter and new controller but like can they charge batteries now?
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got that impression...
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - DinohScene: get a Elite V2
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - DinohScene: works on BT
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - DinohScene: build in battery
May 21, 2020 8:07 PM - DinohScene: USB3 charger
May 21, 2020 8:08 PM - TomRannd: Ew
May 21, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Built in now that makes it nice 
May 21, 2020 8:08 PM - DinohScene: hell, USB3 connection also provides a data connection
May 21, 2020 8:08 PM - TomRannd: I mean, good but still change is gross sometimes lmao
May 21, 2020 8:08 PM - DinohScene: adjustable sticks and triggers
May 21, 2020 8:08 PM - DinohScene: and nice textured rubber grip
May 21, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I am using a few 360 controllers but that Xbox One controller looks better
May 21, 2020 8:09 PM - TomRannd: So like a custom controller but not custom?
May 21, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the fancy $200 controller though
May 21, 2020 8:09 PM - DinohScene: first party custom controller
May 21, 2020 8:09 PM - TomRannd: Ah, Psi the one controllers are much easier to look at. However, pay attention to the version you get
May 21, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plain ol' $60 one is just plain old controller
May 21, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a couple of those silver 360 controllers and like 8 other ones too, but I want something just for me lol
May 21, 2020 8:10 PM - DinohScene: I need to get me some new 360 controllers
May 21, 2020 8:10 PM - DinohScene: every one I got has got stick drift in them
May 21, 2020 8:10 PM - TomRannd: Of course. You need to have your own controller to go with your own spot on the couch
May 21, 2020 8:10 PM - DinohScene: I blame playing games reasonably fast for this!
May 21, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh too many speed runs on Red Dead 
May 21, 2020 8:11 PM - TomRannd: Speed run red dead?
May 21, 2020 8:11 PM - TomRannd: Never heard of such.
May 21, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't you beat part 2 in like 40 hours? lol (when it came out)
May 21, 2020 8:12 PM - TomRannd: o:
May 21, 2020 8:12 PM - DinohScene: well, if I can stop from getting distracted by cats and typical Rockstar nonsense in game
May 21, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah Dinoh is super expert at Red Dead or something lol (he probably kick my ass at most games lol)
May 21, 2020 8:12 PM - DinohScene: RDR2? when I streamed it
May 21, 2020 8:12 PM - DinohScene: that was a quasi cutscene% run
May 21, 2020 8:12 PM - DinohScene: GTA, RDR and Bully mostly
May 21, 2020 8:13 PM - TomRannd: Interesting. I bet it was the gaming chair though
May 21, 2020 8:13 PM - DinohScene: Rockstar games in general
May 21, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have never completed GTA V or even used a gun in it... lol
May 21, 2020 8:13 PM - TomRannd: Remember when Rockstar wasn't successful?
May 21, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly I just drive around running people over lol
May 21, 2020 8:14 PM - TomRannd: thats what the games for silly
May 21, 2020 8:14 PM - TomRannd: right?
May 21, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I assume so lol
May 21, 2020 8:14 PM - DinohScene: DMA made a hit when they devved GTA2
May 21, 2020 8:14 PM - DinohScene: lol GTA 5 story is weak
May 21, 2020 8:14 PM - TomRannd: The ending was bullshit imo
May 21, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Dinoh than I am not missing much
May 21, 2020 8:15 PM - DinohScene: fuck running a game where you have to switch characters and blow yourself up half the time to finish it
May 21, 2020 8:15 PM - TomRannd: Psi, it has developed into more of a multiplayer game really
May 21, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do that bank job and enough of whoevers story to get where I can steal cars and drive around then I am happy lol
May 21, 2020 8:16 PM - DinohScene: tl;dr of GTA 5 story : you start out as a gangbanger who gets involved into more organized crime by some fatso who's had a domestic squabble with the one good protagonist in the game
May 21, 2020 8:16 PM - DinohScene: you do some silly heists together and in the end you got the option to betray both or kill the fuzz
May 21, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 8:16 PM - TomRannd: mhm
May 21, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should just watch it on YouTube lol
May 21, 2020 8:17 PM - DinohScene: Psio, get a Xboner, get GTA and play with me : D
May 21, 2020 8:17 PM - TomRannd: xboner lmao
May 21, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I do kind of want an Xbox One X lol
May 21, 2020 8:17 PM - DinohScene: I can help you get munnies to get better cars to run people over with
May 21, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 8:18 PM - TomRannd: or use one of those online gens
May 21, 2020 8:18 PM - TomRannd: those work i swear
May 21, 2020 8:18 PM - DinohScene: no Tom, no cheating >:C
May 21, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vo5g4kxs4UU?t=563 Me playing GTA V Dinoh lol
May 21, 2020 8:19 PM - TomRannd: What! I cheat in games to make them more accessible!
May 21, 2020 8:20 PM - DinohScene: http://puu.sh/FNdjE/4f88060e20.jpg
May 21, 2020 8:20 PM - DinohScene: fuck this laptop
May 21, 2020 8:20 PM - DinohScene: fortunately, I know enough of the game to know exactly where he's drivving : D
May 21, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn
May 21, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't even know lol
May 21, 2020 8:21 PM - DinohScene: I'm using 13 year old hardware, give this thing a break :c
May 21, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no clue how to get anywhere and it doesn't matter as long as there are pedestrians and motorcyclists lol
May 21, 2020 8:21 PM - TomRannd: I was about to say
May 21, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That video generated soooo many copyright strikes lol
May 21, 2020 8:22 PM - DinohScene: fuck bikers
May 21, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 8:24 PM - DinohScene: if possible, I will get out of me way to ram them
May 21, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: ...we're still talkig about the game, right?
May 21, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: 
May 21, 2020 8:25 PM - TomRannd: No veho
May 21, 2020 8:25 PM - TomRannd: that was a long time ago
May 21, 2020 8:26 PM - TomRannd: 
May 21, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dinoh loves ramming bikers 
May 21, 2020 8:26 PM - DinohScene: IRL I love them ramming me
May 21, 2020 8:26 PM - DinohScene: but that's a different story : D
May 21, 2020 8:26 PM - TomRannd: o.o
May 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a porn Biker Gang Bang!
May 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlGclIZV5JQ
May 21, 2020 8:29 PM - DinohScene: Biker Gang-bang 3: Brawl and bikes
May 21, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 21, 2020 8:31 PM - TomRannd: Oh god
May 21, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame you're not buying a 3900x Psi, AMD just slashed the price by like $100 or so lol
May 21, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $420 now
May 21, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SXMZLP9?tag=twea-20&linkCode=ogi&th=1&psc=1 <
May 21, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To fuck over Intel lol
May 21, 2020 8:32 PM - TomRannd: Think it'll work?
May 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did see that and I found a web page that had them for like 300 dollars....
May 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But looked a bit sketchy lol
May 21, 2020 8:34 PM - TomRannd: probably was then
May 21, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean 300 dollars for a 3900X?
May 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, I just got a free Nest thermostat from my gas company 
May 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do expect once the 4000's hit that they could dip down to that lol
May 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom for your nest? lol
May 21, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is why my 2700X now costs way more than what I paid for it lol
May 21, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit could just about sell it for a profit lol
May 21, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just scalpers, buying lots of CPUs and selling them off
May 21, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffffft, free my ass, it was $15 
May 21, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.google.com/us/product/nest_thermostat_e < Was this one though lol
May 21, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=2700X&ref=nb_sb_noss_2 What a day to be alive, so much power for so little money...
May 21, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also an i7 for 39 dollars lol
May 21, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some old crap model though
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B082KJ9GB8?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image The BT adapterer I ordereded lol
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $10?? Paid too much ;O;
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wanted a good one 
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I paid legit $3 for my BT 4.0 one lol
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Works great
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 21, 2020 8:41 PM - TomRannd: fuck off really?
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use it with my VR controllers lol
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have a 3 dollar one from China but I can't find it... lol
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BT adapters are cheap af
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Virtually no difference from name brand, too
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just get better warranty support lol
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - TomRannd: ah. who needs that though
May 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at 3 dollars if it blows up I just would buy another one lol
May 21, 2020 8:43 PM - Veho: I'm buying an electric scooter.
May 21, 2020 8:44 PM - TomRannd: show
May 21, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a One Wheel Veho  lol
May 21, 2020 8:44 PM - Hambrew: man
May 21, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://onewheel.com/
May 21, 2020 8:44 PM - TomRannd: i actually have this like... emotional hate for scooters
May 21, 2020 8:44 PM - Hambrew: if only I could go from "GBATemp Fan" to "bember"
May 21, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: Don't hate me cause you ain't me, Tom.
May 21, 2020 8:45 PM - TomRannd: im not hating you veho. i hate scooters
May 21, 2020 8:45 PM - TomRannd: not the people
May 21, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: Psi, personally I would get one of those monowheel things.
May 21, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it would probably kill me lol
May 21, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: But I have to buy something "useful"  
May 21, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 8:46 PM - Hambrew: if you don't mind; i'll be playing Logan Kart 8 Deluxe with a Wiimote, Rock Candy for Nintendo Switch, and Logitech Dual Action
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: I?m getting the Xiaomi 365.
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - TomRannd: what
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - Hambrew: logan kart 8 deluxe is the greatest PC Mariokart-like racing game
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - Hambrew: and im going to play it with 3 controllers
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - Hambrew: a wiimote plus
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://electric-scooter.guide/reviews/xiaomi-mi-m365-review/
May 21, 2020 8:47 PM - Hambrew: the Rock Candy for Nintendo Switch wired controller
May 21, 2020 8:48 PM - Hambrew: and the Logitech Dual Action
May 21, 2020 8:48 PM - TomRannd: id vote for you if you ran for president
May 21, 2020 8:48 PM - Hambrew: epic
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: THere are a few models at the price with potentially better specs, but they're all weird no-name or rebranded things that nobody has ever heard of.
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Support: none.
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Repair shops: none. Spare parts? Guess.
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - TomRannd: None...?
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Hambrew: if i was elected as president, i'd be impeached in 3 seconds
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Hambrew: because i would pass an anti-anime law
May 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Technically the Xiaomi is not rated for my fat ass but it will hold.
May 21, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: Inciting civil war there, Hambrew.
May 21, 2020 8:50 PM - TomRannd: what the hell hambrew run for president right now
May 21, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fearless leader would not approve! lol
May 21, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: Ban censored hentai.
May 21, 2020 8:52 PM - DinohScene: ^ that
May 21, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Japanese porn is weird there junk is all blocky like Minecraft... lol
May 21, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: What the hell that would be amazing
May 21, 2020 8:52 PM - DinohScene: minecraft porn is a thing
May 21, 2020 8:53 PM - TomRannd: that's actually how I got into porn lmfao
May 21, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mein Craft!!!
May 21, 2020 8:54 PM - TomRannd: moancraft
May 21, 2020 8:54 PM - Hambrew: ack
May 21, 2020 8:55 PM - Hambrew: "you discust me"
May 21, 2020 8:56 PM - TomRannd: https://www.wikihow-fun.com/Act-Like-a-Furby
May 21, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: SLEEP TIME NOW
May 21, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Bye.
May 21, 2020 8:59 PM - DinohScene: bye bye
May 21, 2020 10:23 PM - WiiThePeople1776: Whatś this shoutbox? I just joined
May 21, 2020 10:23 PM - WiiThePeople1776: what is*
May 21, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: I just bought a slim from some crack head for 30 bucks
May 21, 2020 10:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho sleeps now?
May 21, 2020 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 21, 2020 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What side of the world he lives on?
May 21, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They did not have the elite one 
May 21, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I got a BT one that takes batteries lol
May 21, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just have a potato launch day one lol
May 21, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have a USB adapter for it somewhere for PC
May 21, 2020 10:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, can you make a paper air plane? 
May 21, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon updated my order... No BT Adapter it will get here tomorrow by 9PM  and I can't find my old one lol
May 21, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of Xboners, I'm surprised how well the Xboner streaming thing works over wifi, I was expecting it to be much more shit without ethernet lol
May 21, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like, still no real latency or anything
May 21, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic Angel Knight several kinds why do you ask?
May 21, 2020 11:04 PM - kenenthk: Fuck this guy selling me a green lined assed ps3
May 21, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom if you have a good router WiFi should be almost as good as wired.
May 21, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But there still should be some latency, even if it's fairly small
May 21, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still not noticable
May 21, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with my probably overloaded router lol
May 21, 2020 11:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to know how to make one that does loops 
May 21, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm just add some ailerons or whatever they are called lol
May 21, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Little back flaps pointed up
May 21, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just cuz I'm used to the utterly awful launch PS4 NIC lol
May 21, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe on consoles mostly net code is probably a mess
May 21, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox might be the exception
May 21, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I can use it wired for now lol
May 21, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's less net code and more cheaping out on network cards lol
May 21, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Launch PS4 doesn't even support 5ghz
May 21, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas the launch xboner does lol
May 21, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And all of Nintendo's wifi chips are fucking garbage
May 21, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't really say for PS3/360 though, since really in those days wifi was like "amazing" in a console anyways lol
May 21, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vita had a shit wireless card, too IIRC lol
May 21, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony put all the money in there Cell chip and a full PS2 inside lol
May 21, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have just added RAM and overclocked the PS2... lol
May 21, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus didn't Sony fire like a lot of networking engineers right after the PS3 launched? lol
May 21, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "You can't make this crap chip work right? Your fired!!!" lol
May 21, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 21, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless-Controller-Night-Special-one/dp/B07W8QHZJM/ref=sr_1_23?dchild=1&keywords=Xbox+One+controller+Wireless&qid=1590102867&sr=8-23
May 21, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got this one... but it was only 59.99 at Wallymart and not used... lol
May 21, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why it's 109.99 on Amazon lol
May 21, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh sorry 105.99 lol
May 21, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't trust Amazon prices for most anything tbh
May 21, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not right now anyways
May 21, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Covid, shit has been skyrocketing for no reason
May 21, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is nice but even at 60 bucks I am like hmmm could get like 3 from China for less... lol
May 21, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it does feel nicer than even the 360 ones.
May 21, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah the Xboner controller is quite nice
May 21, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A good upgrade from the 360 one
May 21, 2020 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Leave it to craigslist to get sold broken shit
May 21, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure how I feel about the SeXbox's new controller though, or at least that D-pad anyways lol
May 21, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the D pad on the Xbox Ones controller better than even the 360 Pro's one I have
May 21, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
May 21, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Lol restoring this system it's been stuck at 1% for like 20 minutes
May 21, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your moms sold on craigslist 
May 21, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: I found tour daughter on the bbq section
May 21, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Bbw
May 21, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Either one works
May 21, 2020 11:24 PM - CanIScream: E
May 21, 2020 11:24 PM - kenenthk: I gotta go back to the chiropractor saturday
May 21, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 21, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I told you giving out free salad tossing coupons was a bad idea kenenthk, now your back is all messed up 
May 21, 2020 11:26 PM - kenenthk: No seriously ik going to one Saturday
May 21, 2020 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Cause yo daughter wouldnt get off my back
May 21, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 21, 2020 11:27 PM - kenenthk: on a serious note Fucking inflamed nerves all through out my body
May 21, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it will be some hot chiropractor and she will heal your back and your heart kenenthk lol
May 21, 2020 11:28 PM - kenenthk: I'm almost 30 no bitch can heal me at this point
May 21, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tramadol for the pain and the swelling in your back kenenthk get a doctor to write you a scrip for it.
May 21, 2020 11:29 PM - kenenthk: I'm trying to fix poster also my shoulders look like a 1940s german speech
May 21, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure you have good shoes with arch support, and a good bed... If you have a good Dr have them do a blood panel look for any low vitamins (like potassium)
May 21, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe take up some yoga (it's a real thing I promise)
May 21, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thai Chi also could help but it depends on how silly you want to look lol
May 21, 2020 11:30 PM - kenenthk: Fucking bullshit you go in for an exam pay for xrays then they make you come back to look at the xrays
May 21, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk in this day and age they should be digital and come up on the screen almost instant like lol
May 21, 2020 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Think I got caught staring at the blond nurse there was like 3 others around her but I didnt give a fuck I looked and smiled
May 21, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just tell them your a recovering sex addict... lol
May 21, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep trying to relapse but women are always helping me not slip back into old habbits!
May 21, 2020 11:32 PM - kenenthk: I'll just ask them if shes happily married and if married is she happy
May 21, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and would she like to be happier? lol
May 21, 2020 11:33 PM - kenenthk: My dick might not be as big as his but I'll allow you in my room at least
May 21, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't use that line lol
May 21, 2020 11:36 PM - kenenthk: It worked last time
May 22, 2020 12:37 AM - TomRannd: Well, I got the Pi 4
May 22, 2020 12:37 AM - TomRannd: Right now I'm just waiting on the case being 3D printed right now
May 22, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/05/21/scientists-believe-cannabis-could-help-prevent-treat-coronavirus/amp/
May 22, 2020 2:20 AM - TomRannd: Idk man
May 22, 2020 2:20 AM - TomRannd: Havn't they always said things like that for everything?
May 22, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weed can cure death my dead uncle smoked weed like 2 years after he died he now teaches gymnastics.... Lol
May 22, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The bad part is poeple might believe it 
May 22, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt weed can help at all with any viral infections
May 22, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe make you feel a bit less like shit but that's just the high not really helping
May 22, 2020 2:43 AM - ChibiMofo: Smoking makes you more susceptible to the effects of COVID-19 or any respiratory illness. And never quote the NY Post. It's a tabloid of right-wing paranoia. Read the NY Times for accurate news.
May 22, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/05/21/1925213/sabrent-unveils-record-breaking-8tb-rocket-q-nvme-pcie-m2-2280-ssd
May 22, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9H3VL8t.jpeg
May 22, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6ojIBlQ.jpeg
May 22, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZlcrqEZ.jpeg
May 22, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/w3c0CEx.jpeg
May 22, 2020 3:33 AM - SG854: I still cant get over the name xboner. Doesn't sound right.
May 22, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tpD47xh
May 22, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MAZZGB6


----------



## TaigaChat (May 23, 2020)

May 22, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pmQJmZc
May 22, 2020 5:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DVKwTtJtS8 
May 22, 2020 5:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IdwJM1J
May 22, 2020 7:18 AM - SG854: Found a 2080ti New for $500. Too bad I already have one or I'll be all over it.
May 22, 2020 7:20 AM - SG854: I could buy it and sell it at double the price. But I'll be a nice person and let someone enjoy it for cheap.
May 22, 2020 7:21 AM - SG854: Hopefully its not someone that buys it and sells it for double.
May 22, 2020 7:22 AM - SG854: Then my niceness will be all for nothing 
May 22, 2020 7:32 AM - SG854: People always buys something then change their mind or gets stuff as a gift but don't use it, happens all the time.
May 22, 2020 7:33 AM - SG854: Then that's when I creep in and swoop to snatch it for myself for cheap, ha ha.
May 22, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BDW42E8#
May 22, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QsrBB8r
May 22, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: Battletoads.
May 22, 2020 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL The music on that one
May 22, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/94YchQM.jpg
May 22, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/H8ayNGD.jpg
May 22, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PsCkynR.jpg
May 22, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F0ZIKHo.jpg
May 22, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/F8sJ2t4.jpg
May 22, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WKELH4m.jpg
May 22, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Civilization IV is free on the Epic Games Store right now.
May 22, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got the advertisement lol
May 22, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was a bit early NOW it's free lol
May 22, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: 3D printers have gotten ridiculously cheap lately, I have to keep reminding myself I really don't need one.
May 22, 2020 10:16 AM - alivebacon: yo
May 22, 2020 10:17 AM - alivebacon: why doesnt mkds ever work with wiimmfi
May 22, 2020 10:35 AM - alivebacon: i keep getting 81010 but i'm not in the banlogs
May 22, 2020 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Print me up Scotty!!! Lol
May 22, 2020 11:15 AM - DJPlace: @alivebacon look at your topic
May 22, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/5/21/21266398/animal-crossing-new-horizons-raymond-hacking-nintendo-switch-villager-black-market-free-nook-miles
May 22, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ksfppQH.png
May 22, 2020 1:25 PM - Skelletonike: Damn... I ate too much during lunch and now I'm way too drowsy at work.
May 22, 2020 1:33 PM - Flame: damn i hate when that happens
May 22, 2020 1:33 PM - Flame: redbull time !
May 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Sugar free Red Bull.
May 22, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: Or else you'll just crash twice as hard in a couple hours.
May 22, 2020 1:37 PM - Flame: Red Bull x4
May 22, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: I got hooked on Monster while I was working night shifts.
May 22, 2020 1:41 PM - Flame: Red Bull x4 plus Monster
May 22, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: And a Xanax.
May 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Flame: Red Bull x4 plus Monster And a Xanax.
May 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Flame: now i call this a party
May 22, 2020 2:06 PM - Skelletonike: I ate a Grand Whiskey BBQ Menu (large Coke and special fries with cheese and onion), 2 Double Cheese Burgers, 2 Crispy Chicken
May 22, 2020 2:07 PM - Skelletonike: I'm still full. Dx
May 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Flame: da fuck
May 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Flame: thats a meal fit for a king
May 22, 2020 2:10 PM - Flame: you are no king...
May 22, 2020 2:10 PM - Flame: 
May 22, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: I want that. Gimme.
May 22, 2020 2:19 PM - Skelletonike: I am the king of kings.
May 22, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s5ZTPhq.mp4
May 22, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is not lunch
May 22, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is a damn full day's worth of food 
May 22, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i am jealous
May 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Skelletonike: Uber eats gave me a 5€ discount
May 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Skelletonike: on top of that they were giving away a few burger with each one I bought so yeah.
May 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:13 AM - Veho: 3D printers have gotten ridiculously cheap lately, I have to keep reminding myself I really don't need one. < But then how are you going to print a Cockasaur? https://i.imgur.com/fMa3zlS.jpg <
May 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: I don't need a printer for that, TOm, I can just cast a mold.
May 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: My shift key sticks and it's fucking annoying.
May 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: I need a new keyboard.
May 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: And a new mouse.
May 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: And a new PC  
May 22, 2020 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho turn off sticky keys 
May 22, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just join the mag staff Veho, you'll get free keyboards and mice for days 
May 22, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: But then I would have to do work.
May 22, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: And I don't feel like doing work.
May 22, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have my box of 8 mice, just kinda sitting cuz they're not fancy RGB ones ;O;
May 22, 2020 3:54 PM - TomRannd: morning,
May 22, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxAbz9mfaj0
May 22, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: $300 toaster that makes one slice at a time.
May 22, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: yeah that looks stupid
May 22, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: id buy it though
May 22, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: because why not
May 22, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but does it have cool RGB?
May 22, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www2.razer.com/breadwinner < Only good toaster kthx
May 22, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: Why not? Because it's $300 for a panini press.
May 22, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you can buy panini press's for like $40 lol
May 22, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 22, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just use 2 heavy pans
May 22, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: if its not made by george foreman....
May 22, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...it's a good product?
May 22, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 22, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: pretty much
May 22, 2020 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a cheap panini press it either sucks or i'm using it wrong. like, try using it for grilled cheese all the cheese just oozes out and you're supposed to be able to like grill vegetables with it but it just flattens them and doesn't char them at all
May 22, 2020 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it just doesn't get hot enough
May 22, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: You're supposed to flip it open to grill vegetables.
May 22, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: And yes, cheese will ooze out if you cram a lot, it melts and oozes out.
May 22, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: If you want to make molten cheese pockets you need to get one of those that seal the edges.
May 22, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: https://ke.jumia.is/unsafe/fit-in/680x680/filters:fill(white)/product/46/632831/1.jpg?3763
May 22, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: But if you say it doesn't char them, that means it doesn't get hot enough.
May 22, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think a panini press is ideal at like 180-200C, so if it's not hitting that it's probably shit
May 22, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought like a $30 one years ago that would heat up too much and just burn shit lol
May 22, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I paid like $50 for the one I have now that has an actual temp control, works great
May 22, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never use it anymore, but hey it was nice the 10 times I did lol
May 22, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77Y7DHfoFOk
May 22, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: It sucks, it blows.
May 22, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4W2xmqjvx4
May 22, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: Skip to 1:40
May 22, 2020 5:19 PM - WiiThePeople1776: Hi
May 22, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't even put that much in and it still oozed out and left almost nothing... i much prefer those cheese toasters that crush the edges and keep all the goodness in and wish i had gotten one of those instead but got the panini press because it seemed more flexible
May 22, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: also i did not know you were supposed to leave it open to grill vegetables 
May 22, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i've tried grilled cheese in it once, and tried grilling tomatoes in it once, then never used it again
May 22, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: Maybe it's the type of cheese then, maybe you got some extra melty one  
May 22, 2020 6:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.rawstory.com/2020/05/colorado-man-shoots-waffle-house-cook-who-asked-him-to-wear-a-face-mask/ 
May 22, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: 
May 22, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: At which point do "isolated incidents" stop being isolated incidents and become a trend?
May 22, 2020 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: once the people in charge say so
May 22, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: And who are the people in charge of shooting service workers for following workplace rules?
May 22, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: the owner of the franchise, boss at that particular establishment, or the government
May 22, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: government trumps all ()
May 22, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWLVbiLf-SQ
May 22, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs one of those lol
May 22, 2020 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: why tom?
May 22, 2020 7:16 PM - Flame: because tom is a old pc hipster
May 22, 2020 7:17 PM - DinohScene: PPC architecture is underappreciated
May 22, 2020 7:17 PM - DinohScene: :C
May 22, 2020 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dinoh go sleep with your Wii U
May 22, 2020 7:18 PM - DinohScene: no!
May 22, 2020 7:19 PM - SG854: I had a MacBook with PPC. I remember the switch and PPC wasn't compatible anymore. Alot of my apps didn't work. But eventually the released apps that was compatible.
May 22, 2020 7:19 PM - SG854: Took a few yrs though
May 22, 2020 7:19 PM - SG854: It was annoying
May 22, 2020 7:21 PM - DinohScene: what?
May 22, 2020 7:22 PM - SG854: Power PC right?
May 22, 2020 7:22 PM - DinohScene: yeh
May 22, 2020 7:22 PM - DinohScene: apple switched in '05, MacBook was the first one with a Intel CPU
May 22, 2020 7:23 PM - DinohScene: what do you mean with "the switch and PPC wasn't compatible anymore"?
May 22, 2020 7:23 PM - SG854: I had a MacBook pro that had power pc. Snow Leppard. Then the newer OS got rid of it.
May 22, 2020 7:23 PM - SG854: I got it in 2011
May 22, 2020 7:23 PM - DinohScene: ah
May 22, 2020 7:24 PM - DinohScene: I was about to say, PPC support was dropped years before the Switch got released
May 22, 2020 7:24 PM - SG854: Emulators stopped
May 22, 2020 7:24 PM - SG854: Working
May 22, 2020 7:24 PM - SG854: So finding a good non power PC emulator was annoying.
May 22, 2020 7:24 PM - DinohScene: interesting fact, PPC based systems can run Snow Leopard with some tinkering
May 22, 2020 7:28 PM - SG854: My MacBook had an Intel i5 I think it was. Still with Power PC in OS. They were still barely phasing out of the OS.
May 22, 2020 7:30 PM - DinohScene: if it's got an i5 then why not run 10.8 or 10.9? depending on your Mac, you might be able to run higher OSes
May 22, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah supposedly they had emulation but it was slow
May 22, 2020 7:37 PM - SG854: I don't have the Mac anymore. I sold it a while back. The max it went to was the one before Mojave, before they stopped supporting my mac.
May 22, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs one of those lol < It's neat, but I feel like at that price point I might as well just buy a 3DO lol
May 22, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh for sure it's like 4 grand IF you can find one.
May 22, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda like that Sega Saturn add-on card thing lol
May 22, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could have them all in one PC?
May 22, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: what day is it?
May 22, 2020 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs
May 22, 2020 8:24 PM - cearp: is anyone on gg (private tracker)? website seems to be down
May 22, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...attempted to OC the RAM in my Razer Blade with a BIOS mod...annnnnnnd it just refuses to go above the stock 2400mhz 
May 22, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried going down, just to see if the mod took and it worked fine
May 22, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But refuses to go up lol
May 22, 2020 8:30 PM - cearp: wow, does ram OCs make a noticeable difference?
May 22, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Intel CPUs, no so much, and really it's only in benchmarks
May 22, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 22, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just bored
May 22, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wanted to tinker, saw a BIOS mod thing about something else, and wondered if I could push this any further than stock lol
May 22, 2020 8:31 PM - cearp: (and AMD it does?) I have no idea
May 22, 2020 8:31 PM - cearp: but yeah, try to get all the juice you can from it.
May 22, 2020 8:32 PM - cearp: When I foudn out about undervolting, I thought that was cool. Not sure if ever used for pcs, but it did help my notebook stay a bit cooler
May 22, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Ryzen, yeah, because of Infinity Fabric. Which is like a communicator between the CCXs in every Ryzen chip. It directly scales with your RAM speed, so faster RAM=faster communication between CCX's = faster CPU
May 22, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Intel's CPUs are setup kinda differently, so it's not as much of a big deal
May 22, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why people recommend a minimum of 3200mhz RAM with any Ryzen CPU
May 22, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably OC the CPU in this, if I wanted to, but it already hits like 90C's under heavy loads so I won't bother lol
May 22, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I could probably undervolt, too, but ehhh
May 22, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you add a tiny bit more voltage to the RAM?
May 22, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3200Mhz needs like 1.4 volts
May 22, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your at 1.2V 2400 is probably using it all up.
May 22, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went up to 1.4v, yeah
May 22, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh snap
May 22, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, maybe my mod didn't take properly I guess? But CBA to try again lol
May 22, 2020 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone put cheese on chicken 
May 22, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reset the CMOS like 10 times trying to find something to work lol
May 22, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheese on chicken is gross 
May 22, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it sounds like that RAM is probably at it's peak at 2400.... damn shit RAM lol
May 22, 2020 9:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put cheese on rice 
May 22, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess so lol
May 22, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheesy rices is OK... not a huge fan but it's not too bad
May 22, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Undervolting right now, at -150mv so far and it's stable 
May 22, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That should help with temps
May 22, 2020 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what do you use cheese for? Scrambled eggs? 
May 22, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, CPU temp is maxing at 85 right now during a quick cinebench r20 run lol
May 22, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3.38ghz on all cores
May 22, 2020 9:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom is going to blow up 
May 22, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taco's, Omelets, sandwiches, burgers, hmmm salads lol
May 22, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is default max turbo freq for all 4 cores lol
May 22, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice you dropped 5c?
May 22, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Souffle is good with cheese and bacon lol
May 22, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/znBsIY0hM8k?t=730
May 22, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox source code leak!
May 22, 2020 9:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 22, 2020 9:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: People use salad dressing in salad, not cheese
May 22, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.windowscentral.com/original-xbox-source-code-reportedly-leaked
May 22, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shredded cheese is good on salad 
May 22, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, -150 too much lol
May 22, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some bacon and ranch and croutons and cucumbers and carrots and tomatoes and and and lol
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try -100?
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So, xbox leak?
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it a big deal?
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We have emulator already don't we?
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - bigfatToni: what xbox leak
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - bigfatToni: og? 360?
May 22, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might help make for a better Xbox original emulator
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OG
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - bigfatToni: what did the leak show
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Source code
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Outrageously green xbox
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - bigfatToni: neat
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah -140 is fine lol
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like system keys and stuff probably meaning the whole kit
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What's so "Neat" about a source code?
May 22, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe -145
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it like codes where you can get a free game or something?
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It can give a lot of information Sonic, really emulations and soft mods and all kinds of cool stuff
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or does it help you unlock a cheat in a game?
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I thought we had mods and emulators already
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic OG Xbox already has all the cheats 
May 22, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The OG Xbox emulators suck
May 22, 2020 9:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Up Up Down Down Left Right Left Right B A Start! 
May 22, 2020 9:25 PM - bigfatToni: maybe the source code can help
May 22, 2020 9:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The code does nothing on this site 
May 22, 2020 9:26 PM - bigfatToni: the source code leak for the og xbox could help improve emulation
May 22, 2020 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't know it needed improving.
May 22, 2020 9:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't the new xbox play old xbox games?
May 22, 2020 9:27 PM - bigfatToni: not all of them right?
May 22, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah not many to be honest unless your 360 or Xbox One is hacked
May 22, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And even then glitchy and stff
May 22, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/sonys-8k-tv-pricing-is-tempting-but-can-it-take-on-samsung
May 22, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K lol
May 22, 2020 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's 2020, when is my 2k20 tv 
May 22, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, -145 is stable lol
May 22, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The OG Xbox emulators suck < Cuz like the only good one isn't even an emulator, it's more a compatibility layer lol
May 22, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Takes the original instructions for games and basically translates it to a "normal" PC instruction
May 22, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means progress is more game by game than just successfully emulating X piece of hardware = general compatibility improvements across the board
May 22, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is neat
May 22, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you can like...run games at higher framerates than intended with like 0 issues and such
May 22, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://arcadestrikerblog.wordpress.com/2020/05/02/full-interview-with-luke-usher-cxbx-reloaded-developer/ < Here's an interview with the dev of CXBX reloaded, was an interesting read
May 22, 2020 10:19 PM - TomRannd: Hey, someone give me a project a beginner could do with an rPi 4 and a breadboard
May 23, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xl5C9n0iek
May 23, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://magpi.raspberrypi.org/books/essentials-gpio-zero-v1 < Check this for easy GPIO stuff
May 23, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need to buy anything, just grab the free PDF
May 23, 2020 12:07 AM - TomRannd: thanks, i appreciate it guys. i got the new pi, but i got stuck on what to do lmao
May 23, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Magpi magazine is a pretty good resource for ideas for projects and stuff, they usually have a lot of beginner things that can be fun to do
May 23, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the stuff I could post would include roms so is naughty and not allowed lol
May 23, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you just need a Pi and an SD card for that, don't need no breadboard ;O;
May 23, 2020 12:19 AM - TomRannd: Yeah, I'm getting tha Pi Zero W for that shit remember Psi?
May 23, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
May 23, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75IN9PHucsw I actually did the Metroid one legit 
May 23, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my best time on Metroid (NES) was like 47 minutes or something
May 23, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwww shit, my TG16 Mini is showing up tomorrow Psi
May 23, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol you doing a review on it?
May 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope! Lol
May 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should order one... I have the money lol
May 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought it ;O;
May 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I probably could I guess
May 23, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
May 23, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you ever own an original?
May 23, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
May 23, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've emulated a few games, but haven't played much
May 23, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If not than might be hard to compare controller feel to the original lol although from everyone on YouTube they nailed it
May 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When you hack it make sure to install Dark Wing Duck  lol
May 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It supposedly has the same internals as the Genesis mini thing
May 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did that ever get hacked?
May 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think AVGN did a video on it... I always thought it was a bug in the emulation and that no Disney game could be that broken....
May 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah
May 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe it can
May 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame really the graphics and sound are 10 out 10 but the gameplay.... -10 out 10 lol
May 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it is hacked right now
May 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just are finishing up the hackchi installer or whatever.
May 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on what I read last.
May 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to see some sort of hack like the PS1 where they added USB thumb drive support and you can just have like external hard drives and crap
May 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really the TG-16 IF you grab all the CD based games has a big library from Japan. it's here in the US we got screwed for games.
May 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That damn 3DO video from earlier makes me want a 3DO lol
May 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It has Road Rash Tom  lol
May 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $200 for one though
May 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Same as the PS1 version though lol
May 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So pass
May 23, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Saturn also had that Road Rash game.... and the PC lol
May 23, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp off to work.... Next time I post in the shout box will be like 10:30 or so lol
May 23, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Be sure to shoot lots of meth heads 
May 23, 2020 1:58 AM - twindtrout9783: I'm currently working on a Youtube video
May 23, 2020 2:05 AM - TomRannd: for?
May 23, 2020 2:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Road Rash is trash. 
May 23, 2020 2:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now "BOO" me so I can get this over with
May 23, 2020 2:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also, unless you do the secret race where you race against the cops, then you're no road rash champ
May 23, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the first one on the Genesis and the PS1 version lol
May 23, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well PS1/Saturn/PC/3DO
May 23, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't shoot any meth heads  maybe tonight or on the way home lol
May 23, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900xt-ryzen-7-3800xt-ryzen-5-3600xt-matisse-refresh-desktop-cpus-confirmed/amp/
May 23, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat 3900XT
May 23, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/05/after-watching-50000-hours-of-pac-man-nvidias-ai-generated-a-playable-clone/
May 23, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://business.financialpost.com/technology/u-s-secures-300-million-doses-of-potential-astrazeneca-covid-19-vaccine-3/amp
May 23, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So how much autism will this give me? Lol
May 23, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/official-citra-for-android-released/amp/
May 23, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lok
May 23, 2020 3:44 AM - kenenthk: Stfu


----------



## TaigaChat (May 24, 2020)

May 23, 2020 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk your alive!!!!
May 23, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you get your back fixed?
May 23, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anyone was wondering kenenthk's back was hurt in a horrific prison rape accident.
May 23, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Totem pole Eiffel Tower combo... So dangerous.
May 23, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the medical staff was able to untangle everyone.
May 23, 2020 4:32 AM - kenenthk: This dumbass battery store shipped me the wrong 18650s
May 23, 2020 4:33 AM - kenenthk: At least I got a working ps3 slim in full glorious 480i
May 23, 2020 4:34 AM - kenenthk: Yes your daughter had me in a jail cell where she horrifically rapped my asshole
May 23, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2020 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Now tell me how to downgrade 4.83
May 23, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think you can? But I'm pretty sure there is some sort of hack for it?
May 23, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CcgaDGBDOas
May 23, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That video says how I think
May 23, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Says some slims can and some cannot
May 23, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Eckd06nFReY
May 23, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This might be the best video for jt
May 23, 2020 5:09 AM - kenenthk: I gotta buy a component cable for this ps3 be cause the hd ports knackered on it
May 23, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks man
May 23, 2020 5:10 AM - kenenthk: It was still just 30 bucks so fuck it
May 23, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know my phat one has one usb port messed up and the network port only works if you kind of prop the cable up
May 23, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually find PS3 emulation better lol
May 23, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to admit Sony makes some pretty janky consoles
May 23, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: I recall my old slim having this exact issue but never where there were green dots and screen flickers
May 23, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1, PS2, PS3 none of mine work flawless anymore lol
May 23, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Green dots and flicker sounds like bad RAM in the GPU
May 23, 2020 5:14 AM - kenenthk: But how when avi works fine
May 23, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Video probably wasn't pushing the RAM much but games hit the GPU and VRAM harder
May 23, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Given that video worked fine it was probably going bad on the refresh part of the RAM video doesn't tend to sit there like a texture
May 23, 2020 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Hoping I can at least get 720p through a av component cable
May 23, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah component can actually do 1080P IF your TV will allow it
May 23, 2020 5:18 AM - kenenthk: I have a shiity 4ktv
May 23, 2020 5:18 AM - kenenthk: Most ps3 games werent even developed for 1080p iirc?
May 23, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really depends on the TV just note that BD Movies over component will be limited to 720P
May 23, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: I have a shield for 4k movies you dip
May 23, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the real res of most PS3 games was like 600P lol
May 23, 2020 5:20 AM - kenenthk: I recall ps3 hds ports having like no protection if your surge protector blew or lightening happened
May 23, 2020 5:21 AM - kenenthk: Let's make a 40GB new bluray disc and have games native 600p
May 23, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well to be fair in spite of those consoles being "HD" for the most part they where "Higher Definition" not true HD lol
May 23, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some games did hit 1080P but really few
May 23, 2020 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure mgs4 was native 720
May 23, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and you can tell it looks good
May 23, 2020 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I played a few odd games on my computer at 4K but man you can tell even with enhancement PS3 some games where ugly
May 23, 2020 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Like your daughter
May 23, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or your prison BF lol
May 23, 2020 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Which is still your daughter
May 23, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: t****** surprise kenenthk? Lol
May 23, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But really the PS3 only had 256MBs of video RAM so expecting 1080P is a bit of a stretch the fact that some companies pulled it off or even 720P is amazing to me
May 23, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile my GPU has 11GBs lol
May 23, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GTA V on my PC at 4K with the settings turned up eats up like 7GBs of video RAM lol
May 23, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eteknix.com/grand-theft-auto-5-on-pc-uses-14gb-vram-on-4k-and-ultra-high-settings/amp/
May 23, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
May 23, 2020 6:03 AM - T-hug: Dayum
May 23, 2020 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T-Hug hey 
May 23, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man I want to fire this officer so bad... They caught him sleeping 2 times so far tonight and still 4.5 hours to go this shift lol (only 8 hours)
May 23, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making me look bad
May 23, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AYbgUrvJOuY
May 23, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just caught him sleeping again lol
May 23, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dude literally is trying to get fired or something
May 23, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/naturalvision-evolved-makes-gta-5-look-like-a-modern-pc-game/
May 23, 2020 7:02 AM - kenenthk: I always try to get fired but never do
May 23, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KpDp_qrHuo0
May 23, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk right now is a great time to get fired
May 23, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever you normally would get plus like 600 dollars a week
May 23, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poeple are getting like 750 a week here in FL
May 23, 2020 7:04 AM - kenenthk: But you cant get unemployment if you quit
May 23, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol do something extreme like fart on your boss or something
May 23, 2020 7:09 AM - kenenthk: I already have
May 23, 2020 7:10 AM - kenenthk: I've even accused people of snitching and tried pussing off everyone there
May 23, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: And tell females I'd hump them
May 23, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe poop on the bosses desk?
May 23, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could be making like 750 a week for the next 6 months Kenny lol
May 23, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: I've bleed on it before
May 23, 2020 7:19 AM - kenenthk: I'm trying to get fired for making them assume I'm mentally insane
May 23, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shouldn't be too hard to convince them lol
May 23, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: They're slightly correct
May 23, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just start talking about mind worms and how the government used lasers to put them in your brain.
May 23, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken did you grab civilization 6 from the epic games store? It's free right now
May 23, 2020 7:26 AM - kenenthk: Fuck civilization
May 23, 2020 7:26 AM - kenenthk: I gotta go back to the chiropractor at 8 this morning
May 23, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well take some Viagra before you go
May 23, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you can walk erect lol
May 23, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: I already did
May 23, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ryr8DIIHGik
May 23, 2020 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Laxatives are evil
May 23, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poopy poopy evil
May 23, 2020 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't work if you walk in with a boner, you have to time the viagra so it kicks in while he's examining you
May 23, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vdd4rBlsj2o
May 23, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4th6YElNm5w
May 23, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man that's a lot of info lll
May 23, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2020 10:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: wow that's a lot of bees https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R96TtG5FCTU
May 23, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the bees noooo!!!
May 23, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xHGntwEikUQ
May 23, 2020 10:46 AM - alivebacon: is wiimmfi's mkds support defective
May 23, 2020 10:47 AM - alivebacon: Because I cannot get it to work
May 23, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know a lot of Wii stuff but that's one thing I never bothered with.
May 23, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But is your Wii online at all?
May 23, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if it's not able to do other online things maybe your router needs a setting adjusted
May 23, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes security is too new and you have to set it what ever the Wii can do...
May 23, 2020 10:52 AM - alivebacon: It's MKDS
May 23, 2020 10:52 AM - alivebacon: Not MKWii
May 23, 2020 10:52 AM - alivebacon: Yes I do have the open wifi set up
May 23, 2020 10:53 AM - alivebacon: If I search WW or continental the screen freezes but the audio doesnt and i get an 85030 (unknown)
May 23, 2020 10:53 AM - alivebacon: If I search Friends I get an 81010 (ban)
May 23, 2020 10:53 AM - alivebacon: But I haven't played MKDS online and I don't see any DS bans in the banlogs
May 23, 2020 10:53 AM - alivebacon: This is fucking defective
May 23, 2020 10:55 AM - alivebacon: And I think I've been banned from their discord so I can't get help
May 23, 2020 10:58 AM - alivebacon: sigh
May 23, 2020 11:02 AM - alivebacon: I'm gonna try an american rom
May 23, 2020 11:06 AM - alivebacon: If this works  I'm gonna be somewhat angery
May 23, 2020 11:16 AM - alivebacon: WW still not working
May 23, 2020 11:19 AM - alivebacon: Well i;m assuming it doesnt work
May 23, 2020 11:26 AM - alivebacon: nope
May 23, 2020 11:26 AM - alivebacon: it is broken
May 23, 2020 11:27 AM - alivebacon: AAAAAAAAA
May 23, 2020 11:32 AM - alivebacon: They should make it so that MKDS works
May 23, 2020 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: alivebacon: see if other games work?
May 23, 2020 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: alternatively, try altwfc
May 23, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
May 23, 2020 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: no fuck you
May 23, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Drugs
May 23, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: I bought the scooter.
May 23, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Scoot scoot mfer
May 23, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Does it scoot?
May 23, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: He does drive bys on it
May 23, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2020/05/22/or-family-reveals-two-faced-kitten-orig-vstan-bdk.cnn
May 23, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: Can you imagine an electric scooter drive-by?
May 23, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: "He's getting away! Those scooters can achieve speeds of a brisk jog, there's no way to catch him now!
May 23, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And don't they only like like 50 miles max with their meh batteries? lol
May 23, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: Nowhere near. More like 15 miles.
May 23, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe the good ones, anyways lol
May 23, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: But that takes me to my work and back, so...
May 23, 2020 4:07 PM - Veho: I got the Xiaomi 365. Not great, not terrible.
May 23, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah not bad for the price
May 23, 2020 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Tupac on a hover board
May 23, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: Biggie on a monowheel.
May 23, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Protip: Putting a Pi 4 next to a router = bad times lol
May 23, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my Pi 4 all setup as my new NAS and everything, worked fine and tested upstairs, brought it downstairs and replaced it where the Pi 2 I was apparently using was (like legit maybe 6 inches from the router) and all the sudden wifi just started fucking up hardcore. Only like 5 devices could connect, and there was no 2.4ghz band detected at all 
May 23, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reboot a few times, reinstalled firmware (since there were no upgrades), couldn't for the life of me figure it out
May 23, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I remembered Pis have integrated wifi now lol, moved the Pi 4 to across the desk and bango presto everything is fine now and I have a nice fancy Pi 4 NAS with nice actual gigabit ethernet and USB 3.0 lol
May 23, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to download some random videos and see if uploading them is nice and fast now
May 23, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RqTGOL7.png
May 23, 2020 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: they do but i'm not sure the signal or speed's much good
May 23, 2020 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't have a pi 4 but it's gonna be pretty small antenna(s)
May 23, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't really care about wifi speeds, since I'm using ethernet
May 23, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried just disabling wlan but for some reason it just didn't do anything 
May 23, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But IIRC wifi throughput is like 115mbps max over 5ghz I think
May 23, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty ok for a small device
May 23, 2020 7:18 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/gallery/twskzrE
May 23, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Terminator Roomba
May 23, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's an odd glitch being too close messes with WiFi?
May 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, plopping a device that also uses 2.4/5ghz basically on top of your router is going to cause massive interference lol
May 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also Psi, $125 for an 8TB external: https://slickdeals.net/f/14074628-8tb-seagate-backup-plus-hub-usb-3-0-external-hard-drive-125-free-shipping?src=catpagev2
May 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shiz
May 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god, I forgot about disabling Bluetooth, too 
May 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was probably the issue LOL
May 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh from staples
May 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.staples.com/Seagate-Backup-Plus-Hub-Desktop-Hard-Drive-8TB/product_2431915?&tid=US&storeId=10001&AID=11965372&PID=4485850&SID=39f5b5b89d2e11eaa09336a3be4491b70INT&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.4485850&cvo_campaign=Coupon&cm_mmc=CJ-_-4485850-_-4485850-_-11965372&CID=AFF%3A4485850%3A4485850%3A11965372&CJPIXEL=CJPIXEL&cjevent=3a257f629d2e11ea826902120a24060f&dclid=COug6KDgyukCFfDt4QodEvcD6w&akamai-
May 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered one
May 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tempting.... If it was a WD I would snap it up right now.
May 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just so much data and Seagate...
May 23, 2020 7:49 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/37Jm85l
May 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well two ways it can go Tom for your future best one is "It lasted until it was outdated!!!" or "Never buying Seagate again!" lol
May 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $125 I'll risk it lol
May 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too cheap not to
May 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: T-hug that is NOT the girl to piss off on prom night... lol
May 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think prices on them will fall even more. 
May 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's probably one of those shingles drives lol
May 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
May 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/05/22/2024210/researchers-claim-new-internet-speed-record-of-442-tbps
May 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDD prices are really stable
May 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is kinda annoying lol
May 23, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you going to shuck it?
May 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so I am curious about that enclosure and will you have to futz around with the drive itself... (On some WD models you have to cut or tape over a pin so it will work on a normal SATA connection)
May 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol. Going to use it with my Pi NAS
May 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Replace the 4TB one that has like 150GB left in it
May 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh lol
May 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can shuck them just fine though
May 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No need to mess with anything, just a standard SATA drive
May 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 4TB external WD that is basically being unused.... I put like 20,000 games on it and a controller on the living room PC so my wife and grandson could play games... She hogs that computer lol
May 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is a shingled drive though apparently, but eh that won't matter much since all I'm storing is video
May 23, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: st8000dm004 < Supposedly will have that inside
May 23, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it really only affects like RAID arrays anyway I think?
May 23, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not terribly fast, so I wouldn't use it for games either probably
May 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For video it's probably plenty fast
May 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not like your streaming HD content to 3 TV's at one time lol
May 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 99% of the time it's just one TV, and 1080p max lol
May 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have much 4k video saved, mostly cuz it's just too much space IMO lol
May 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus 1080P looks fine even if you have a 4K TV
May 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or monitor lol
May 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I have in 4k right now is the Witcher show from Netflix, and it's like 60GB or so for 8 fucking hourish long episodes lol
May 23, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 7-8GB each episode lol
May 23, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I should use that to test how streaming does from my Pi 4 now, see if it improves seek times lol
May 23, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek
May 23, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, it's like instant lol
May 23, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to imagine that one day 1080P will be the Divx of the future, no one using it lol
May 23, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woooo actually 1gbps ethernet 
May 23, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only bottleneck now is the HDD it's on lol
May 23, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's USB 3.0, but it's a 2.5" 5400RPM drive so it's like...ehhh
May 23, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a security DVR drive lol
May 23, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But with such high density in data RPMs mean less and less than they used too lol
May 23, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LQQH86A/ < Was this drive IIRC
May 23, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of colors lol
May 23, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought it I think 3 years ago?
May 23, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, paid $100 for it back then lol
May 23, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird how prices fluctuate
May 23, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's their older model, so that price isn't right lol
May 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think their latest version of the My passport is like $120 though
May 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uses USB 3.1 and such
May 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which doesn't make any real difference with a fucking HDD that maxes out at like 100mb/s, but eh lol
May 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0713WPGLL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
May 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's the one I ordered lol
May 23, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Desktop-Hard-Drive-WDBWLG0080HBK-NESN/dp/B07D5V2ZXD/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=External+Hard+Drive&qid=1590264945&s=electronics&sr=1-6
May 23, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cancel your order TOm
May 23, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get that one cheaper from Amazon lol
May 23, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just kidding  lol
May 23, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it is cheaper and it's WD but canceling orders is a pain.
May 23, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? Last I checked, $145 is more than $125
May 23, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird it's showing 155 on my end
May 23, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You gotta use coupon codes to get $125 lol
May 23, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
May 23, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I would rather pay the 20 bucks for WD lol
May 23, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially at 8TB's lol
May 23, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but I'm cheap ;O;
May 23, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My time is valuable and having to redo 8TB's worth of data would be at least a weekend project for me to get it back  lol
May 23, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 23, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my TG16 mini today, and it's a...thing alright lol
May 23, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 23, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's kinda weird how they set it up, the HDMI and micro USB connectors are sitting behind a separate plastic piece you have to remove to plug them in lol
May 23, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which feels odd?
May 23, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although on the bright side Tom I did see an article on backblaze on the new drives and they did say Seagate had improved its reliability
May 23, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Seagate hit higher capacity drives, their reliability has definitely gone up
May 23, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's supposed to simulate the TG-16s back plate video booster thing
May 23, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO, at this point, I'd wager Seagates larger drives (like 4TB and up probably?) have a similar fail rate to all the other manufacturers
May 23, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The controller feels ok
May 23, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice clicky buttons and such
May 23, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games play as you'd expect, too lol. Not much to say about it tbh
May 23, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblaze-hard-drive-stats-q1-2020/
May 23, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still the worst but improved massively lol
May 23, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but it doesn't mean too much since they're also the most used lol
May 23, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course when you have 5x the drives you'll see more failures
May 23, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why isn't WD on there  lol
May 23, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HGST = WD, WD bought them out in like 2010 or something
May 23, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I did not know that lol
May 23, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they just phased out the HGST brand completely recently, like last year
May 23, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So all future products will be WD, but anything before than is HGST
May 23, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's one thing I don't like about some WD externals, they would use cheapo HGST drives in them instead of their own drives after they bought them out lol
May 23, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as they do the warranty I guess? lol
May 23, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my 4TB external actually is one of those
May 23, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A cheapo HGST drive that was just quickly rebranded to WD lol
May 23, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I broke something in my hand  been hurting for days lol
May 23, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I twisted my ankle mowing my lawn this morning lol
May 23, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tripped over a damn tree root
May 23, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn that sucks man
May 23, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know that shit hurts like a mofo
May 23, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like halfway done so I didn't want to stop, which made it probably worse
May 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's actually not that bad cuz it's mostly just bruised and slightly sore right now so eh
May 23, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly done painting the kitchen though so that's nice lol. Just got to throw a second coat on some areas and then do all the cabinet doors
May 23, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: yeah mom thought the same thing she got it checked and they didn't find any fractures but months later she cannot bend one of her arms all the way behind her back, it only goes so far
May 23, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: definitely something not right
May 24, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeee, Nest thermostat installed 
May 24, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So fancy
May 24, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though for some reason it's not detecting my heat, but I suspect a wire may not be installed all the way after I pushed them back into the wall lol
May 24, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh, it's the hot time now
May 24, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 24, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some like it hot hot hot
May 24, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nest you can control over the Internet Tom?
May 24, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have one of those door bell ring can things too?
May 24, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ring cam even
May 24, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/05/21/opinions/south-korea-dance-class-covid19-outbreak-sepkowitz/index.html
May 24, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/uk/amp/news/this-extraordinary-motherboard-is-being-used-by-server-cpu-scavengers
May 24, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nintendosoup.com/nintendo-3ds-os-and-pokemon-gen-4-games-source-codes-leaked/amp/
May 24, 2020 3:49 AM - kenenthk: I'm going to hack it and make your home 120°
May 24, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of leaks lol
May 24, 2020 3:49 AM - kenenthk: Like ure daughter
May 24, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk Tom has a baby I would hunt you down 
May 24, 2020 3:54 AM - kenenthk: I'll make sure the baby is with its sitter


----------



## TaigaChat (May 25, 2020)

May 24, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gene Simmons is on Ridiculesnes
May 24, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk buy a Xbox One controller for your PC 10 out of 10 very nice lol
May 24, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.chemteam.info/Electrons/LightSpeedTrivia.html
May 24, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-jXQNY6rve8
May 24, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
May 24, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyat!
May 24, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *only 3 more hours and a few minutes!!!*
May 24, 2020 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.androidauthority.com/ar-cut-and-paste-1114757/amp/
May 24, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like that tech could be used for a lot of stuff
May 24, 2020 9:07 AM - cambios: Hello , im searching for a full wiiflowpack , thanks
May 24, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Search and search
May 24, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could help but I only have a few over 400 Wii games and covers and crap 
May 24, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But hell if I am doing all that work to load them up lol
May 24, 2020 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Wii had that many games?
May 24, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually like 3500 about I think?
May 24, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really even at 400 I was scraping the bottom of what I would consider playable games.
May 24, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ign.com/articles/2017/01/26/someone-collected-all-1262-wii-games
May 24, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that number may be a bit off? Not sure lol
May 24, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK so only North American set, a lot of game where Japan or European only
May 24, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well not a lot as a percentage but a lot of them as a number
May 24, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: "Someone collected all Wii games... but why?"
May 24, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: "Man collected all Wii games worth playing... then collected the other 1200"  
May 24, 2020 12:01 PM - kenenthk: That would mean he had like 3200 left to collect if theres about 3500
May 24, 2020 12:01 PM - kenenthk: If you d ok not count the tasteless reboots and mario clones of shit
May 24, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cooking Moma games are worth playing  lol
May 24, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Life Baby Sitter is riveting lol
May 24, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a less joking note there is a metric ton of good games on the Wii, if you are willing to explore its library.
May 24, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/shUJ5f7.jpg
May 24, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 24, 2020 12:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey a picture of ken's mom's room
May 24, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson is hooked on the House of the Dead games for the Wii 
May 24, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
May 24, 2020 12:15 PM - kenenthk: She couldn't afford anything that nice
May 24, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona taking down another small business 
May 24, 2020 12:20 PM - Veho: I wouldn't call ken's mom "small".
May 24, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 24, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhmxLxEP5ZM
May 24, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e1ShfOv.jpg
May 24, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild lol
May 24, 2020 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Werid veho she called you small 
May 24, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That watch should play Tetris lol
May 24, 2020 12:33 PM - kenenthk: God this is the slowest website ever to download 3ds roms 15 minutes and only 10mb downloaded
May 24, 2020 12:34 PM - kenenthk: Out of 2.5gb
May 24, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 24, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you trying out Citra for Android?
May 24, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Yeah on the s8 so I can have glorious 5fps games on the go
May 24, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: So not much different from actual hardware 
May 24, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be good enough for Pokemon lol
May 24, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Bet it runs good on shields cause isnt 3ds nvidia cpu or no
May 24, 2020 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
May 24, 2020 12:36 PM - kenenthk: Thought some nintendo shut was tegra
May 24, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It still might run OK on Shield TV Tom?
May 24, 2020 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the Switch
May 24, 2020 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't actually, there's some bug with it
May 24, 2020 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried already lol
May 24, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom
May 24, 2020 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Doesnt run on s8?
May 24, 2020 12:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It still might run OK on Shield TV Tom?
May 24, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe with the leaked source code now lol
May 24, 2020 12:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea about the S8, couldn't be bothered to test on my phone
May 24, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could test it on my wifes S9 lol
May 24, 2020 12:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably runs ok though, it has the same CPU that's "recommended"
May 24, 2020 12:38 PM - kenenthk: If someone could pm me a quicker site to download 3ds roms I legally own that would be great 
May 24, 2020 12:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SnapDragon 835 or whatever
May 24, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just dump them from your hacked 3DS to the MicroSD card  lol
May 24, 2020 12:38 PM - kenenthk: I dont own any 3ds consoles 
May 24, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk do they need to be decrypted or is CIA's OK?
May 24, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I own 3 you slacker 
May 24, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Search for "AlvRo's Collection", it's a spreadsheet for all the things, all links are to 1fichier
May 24, 2020 12:39 PM - kenenthk: No idea think it just looks for the zip folder
May 24, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need decrypted roms
May 24, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they make a windows tool to decrypt them?
May 24, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/batch-cia-3ds-decryptor-a-simple-batch-file-to-decrypt-cia-3ds.512385/ < 
May 24, 2020 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it's called a 3ds 
May 24, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know they recently added on original hardware you can use either CIA's or Decrypted games... so that's a thing lol
May 24, 2020 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if you can get them faster at old bay
May 24, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: some random packs yes and some already decrypted
May 24, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for Citra
May 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Search for "AlvRo's Collection", it's a spreadsheet for all the things, all links are to 1fichier
May 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Clitra.
May 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird I unplugged the old 360 adapter from my PC and now my monitor goes to sleep like it's supposed too lol
May 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/earth-magnetic-field-satellites-space-a9528571.html
May 24, 2020 12:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that a normal thing? 360 pad keeping PC awake?
May 24, 2020 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Lol someone uploaded a pack with the username AweTomMueller
May 24, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho just what we needed... killer wasps, plague and now our porn is at risk? lol
May 24, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did Thanos do a different snap in this reality "Fuck everything up!!!"
May 24, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am just waiting for the locusts and death who will probably take the form of Pee Wee Herman....
May 24, 2020 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know a rom small in size for a 3ds download to test this fucker
May 24, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D Super Mario World is pretty small
May 24, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's like 800MB's or something
May 24, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK just over 300MB's lol I was a bit off
May 24, 2020 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Like ure first date
May 24, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Works ok so far
May 24, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried ALBW
May 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Little bit of jittering every now and again, but not awful
May 24, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Have snake eater to try?
May 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
May 24, 2020 12:57 PM - kenenthk: I imagine it would run at 10fps
May 24, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the New 3DS XL it runs fine 
May 24, 2020 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Heard it ran like shit on the original
May 24, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Runs even better on PCSX2 ;O;
May 24, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csJ58yeAcnM
May 24, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom probably
May 24, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is that game "Shin Megans Testies
May 24, 2020 2:02 PM - kenenthk: God 1 hour and I'm at 17%
May 24, 2020 4:25 PM - Ericthegreat: xenoblade is out btw
May 24, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/R34whln
May 24, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: GGGGGULLLLLLLP
May 24, 2020 6:18 PM - aos10: welp
May 24, 2020 6:18 PM - aos10: Xenoblade Chronicles Definitive Edition just leaked
May 24, 2020 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But did you leak? 
May 24, 2020 6:27 PM - Flame: eww SAK aos10 is a girl
May 24, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dcYpN2d.jpg
May 24, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I have done that mod...
May 24, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoH3dlM4Iu4
May 24, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, fucking 85f outside right now ._.
May 24, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 30ish C for your celsius peasants ;O;
May 24, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just finished putting the first coat on the top of the cupboards. Got all the cabinet doors sanded now, so now just have to prime and paint those over the week and hopefully it'll be all done by next Sunday
May 24, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what color did you go with?
May 24, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A darkish pink on the inside and a darkish blue on the outside
May 24, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And apparently we're now painting the walls gray lol
May 24, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have went with that granit paint lol
May 24, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/FvkkRjX.png <
May 24, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Montana-415395M-Effect-Granit-Grey/dp/B011M22XGS
May 24, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad Tom I expected more fire and bullet holes being Detroit and all  lol 
May 24, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also painting the handles for cupboards and drawers white
May 24, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice I like the thingy over the window (wood working stuff)
May 24, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah, came with the house ;O;
May 24, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine so lol short of making it yourself where would you even buy something like that? lol
May 24, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.slashgear.com/epic-games-store-next-two-free-games-have-leaked-and-theyre-big-22621694/amp/
May 24, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Handsome collection for free??? Nice lol
May 24, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh
May 24, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Presequel is bad and everyone should already have 2 anyways lol
May 24, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now if it was 3 that'd be good lol
May 24, 2020 8:52 PM - themosteve: why the prequel is bad ?
May 24, 2020 8:53 PM - themosteve: I only play borderlands 2
May 24, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The story is shit, the dialogue is shit (though TBF that's true for everything after 1 anyways), the new characters are meh, the oxygen limitation is annoying, the environments aren't great
May 24, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just worse in every way than 2 was
May 24, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, second coat of pink now done lol
May 24, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the preseqel on Shield TV it's meh lol
May 24, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borderlands 2 with all the DLC is kinda nice
May 24, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yaaaay an 8 year old game for free woooo
May 24, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 24, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol but yeah I guess
May 24, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Free is free and such
May 24, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the leaks are right
May 24, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did grab the GTA V and Civ VI lol
May 24, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes a nice collection lol
May 24, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I grabbed GTA V even though I own it already lol
May 24, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Civ 6 is nice I guess but ehhh not a big fan of modern Civ
May 24, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ark is an interesting one though. I bought it around the time it originally launched on Steam, but it was so fucking buggy and unoptimized I refunded it lol
May 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Ryccardo: xenoblade switch xci dumped
May 25, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah will probably grab Ark just in case lol
May 25, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an interesting game now I think, I've seen some sort of recent gameplay like a year ago that looked neat
May 25, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: one of these days if I ever get time we should get a GBA Temp gang online gang thing lol
May 25, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GTA GBA CBA gang lol
May 25, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/x8S59Tu08Xw


----------



## TaigaChat (May 26, 2020)

May 25, 2020 4:29 AM - DailyWeather: why is the shoutbox in such an odd place
May 25, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It puts the lotion on its skin!
May 25, 2020 5:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XaO5Wsq.mp4
May 25, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/5/24/21268097/sonys-xperia-1-ii-ships-july-24th-1199-us-united-states
May 25, 2020 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho he bruised something lol
May 25, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eHN0CYp.jpg
May 25, 2020 6:20 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/aDMsGl_XxTk
May 25, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FJBgzX2HMe8
May 25, 2020 7:09 AM - kelliewhyte: Hi.
May 25, 2020 7:10 AM - kelliewhyte: *How are you all?*
May 25, 2020 7:26 AM - AsPika2219: Happy Eid Mubarak! Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri!
May 25, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ok 
May 25, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kelly Australia??? Mental note Kelly can probably kill me in under 2 seconds and 30 different ways lol
May 25, 2020 7:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1xxVf0y.mp4
May 25, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a fire truck Veho lol
May 25, 2020 8:08 AM - Veho: Yeah.
May 25, 2020 8:08 AM - Veho: It's like "what do you want _me_ to do, even the fire truck gave up."
May 25, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 3 hours to go then an hour drive home then some shopping then I am making chili for dinner lol
May 25, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Somewhere in there I want to play a video game maybe sleep some lol
May 25, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: I misread "making chili for dinner" as "making children"  
May 25, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: I am the one who needs the sleep.
May 25, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all that pre workout explosion I drink lol
May 25, 2020 8:22 AM - Veho: Makes you randy.
May 25, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh just tons of crack head energy lol
May 25, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/memes/comments/asz2q0/500_hour_energy/
May 25, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5Z8FXn7.png
May 25, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you would hear a weird buzzing sound all day....
May 25, 2020 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do not ask how I studied in highschool!!!! Lol
May 25, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: I didn't study in highschool.
May 25, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BSuvChHl.jpg
May 25, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho honestly I would just read the text book one time at the start of the year and pull 100s or close all year long school was insanely boring to me
May 25, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/xukyyh7udv051.jpg
May 25, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: I couldn't force myself to study or pay attention, so I got good grades in subjects that interested me because I would pick stuff up without studying, but barely scraped by on stuff I didn't like.
May 25, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: Languages: straight As. History: D -.
May 25, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: Physics: A. Math: F.
May 25, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: Geography depended on the chapter.
May 25, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they hated me in math no calculator problems that should occupy a whole page I just write down the answer
May 25, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Correctly lol they said it was impossible
May 25, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: "Show your work"  
May 25, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked Social studies and history class
May 25, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: I can't memorize dates  
May 25, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I could but when I did they freaked out.... Something about inventing new types of math lol
May 25, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: I love periods in history but not the events.
May 25, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The problem was I knew what the question was I just couldn't remember the formula so I would find the easiest way and do it my head.
May 25, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: I can tell you everything about the everyday life in those periods but couldn't tell you when thr War of 1659 happened.
May 25, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to explain geometric math is difficult even if you actually understand it lol
May 25, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: 
May 25, 2020 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol every spring I think or fall
May 25, 2020 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When ever the farmers had time off
May 25, 2020 9:34 AM - Veho: Yeah math was weird for me too, I could solve equations in my head but made idiotic mistakes when I wrote stuff down.
May 25, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: Like forget to copy half the equation into the next line  
May 25, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Memorizing formula would be a lot easier if they actually explained that and just focused on that lol
May 25, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Improper fractions in division always made me crazy 
May 25, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The whole flip one side and apply the same calculation. Just pissed me off lol
May 25, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's when I came up with some of my biggest shortcuts lol
May 25, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being able to short term brute force like 20 numbers into short term memory helps lol
May 25, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: I expect it does. I can't even keep one number in mind  
May 25, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It helps in my job allot
May 25, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it makes you feel better Veho I'm like 70% more likely to develop Alzheimer's when I get older lol
May 25, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually I will likely forget everything I ever experienced
May 25, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: 
May 25, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Alzheimer's is fucking scary.
May 25, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah having taken care of some at a facility terrible disease
May 25, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a cure one day lol
May 25, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's just memory breaking down though
May 25, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: They found some connection between it and the same bacteria that causes gum disease or something.
May 25, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: If they cross the blood-brain barrier they start eating your brain.
May 25, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: So maybe it can be curbed, if not cured.
May 25, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
May 25, 2020 9:50 AM - Veho: But fucck that, if I get diagnosed I'm jumping off a building.
May 25, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will wait until it gets like 50% then do something like snort 20 grams of coke in one line lol
May 25, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why are his eyes still open?" "The mortician couldn't get them to stay shut..." Lol
May 25, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Take a whole bunch of LSD too.
May 25, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/3ro5neoncv051.jpg
May 25, 2020 10:18 AM - Veho: Is the Goo Lagoon where the goo gutter leads to?
May 25, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/egn3s5plcv051.jpg
May 25, 2020 10:25 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: You know what angers me about this 3DS source code leak
May 25, 2020 10:26 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: the fact that there is a line that reads "CFW_TWL_LANG_DUTCH"
May 25, 2020 10:26 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: with 2 //'s next to it
May 25, 2020 10:26 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: indicating that Dutch language integration was planned for the DSi, but completely taken out before translating even began
May 25, 2020 10:27 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I feel betrayed by Nintendo
May 25, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: At least they remembered you exist.
May 25, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Well 3d land runs like shit on the s8
May 25, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mWZQwE7
May 25, 2020 10:37 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: jesus, you don't want to get run over by that
May 25, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Who let gamerzmum out?
May 25, 2020 10:43 AM - Arras: most dutch people prefer just playing games in english anyway as far as I know
May 25, 2020 10:43 AM - Arras: I guess it would be nice for kids though
May 25, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0CixrAy.jpg
May 25, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYf595EJAc4
May 25, 2020 12:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xnuvF7k.mp4
May 25, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3FdfYel.mp4
May 25, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py2MWf6mmbM
May 25, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Ah, the X-box. Microsoft actually didn't sell it in Croatia because of our love of software piracy  
May 25, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: THeir strategy was to sell at a loss but then make it up in game sales.
May 25, 2020 1:54 PM - bigfatToni: rewa
May 25, 2020 1:54 PM - bigfatToni: *really?
May 25, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The original Xbox was expensive not PS3 expensive but still expensive
May 25, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was it? I thought it was only like $300
May 25, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as PS2
May 25, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will give it this though one of if now the most reliable system in recent times
May 25, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GC was cheapo though lol
May 25, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To manufacture Tom
May 25, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was about 415 dollars to make or something about there
May 25, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah, I know they lost like $100 ish on each one
May 25, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Partially because Nvidia was expensive and hard drives and built in networking
May 25, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they ever even made a profit off it IIRC lol
May 25, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus a Pentium III lol
May 25, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No they lost money but not nearly PS3 levels lol
May 25, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which makes it kind of surprising they decided to continue making consoles
May 25, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As entering in the market for the first time lol
May 25, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then again the PS3 was a legendary loss level macjine
May 25, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But was good I suppose, since they killed it with the 360
May 25, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they make money on the Xone
May 25, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I know they also lost money on the 360 as well
May 25, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But made up for it big time with game sales for that gen lol
May 25, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And HD DVD movie sales!!! Lol
May 25, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think when the Xboner launched they actually made money per console this time lol
May 25, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it was like $500 on launch
May 25, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had money to splurge on a console and games I'd probably go Xbox One X it sounds nice.
May 25, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get them used for like $280, which isn't too awful
May 25, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, now it's like $300+ cuz of Covid lol
May 25, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you could get them for a good price lol
May 25, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking plagues
May 25, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you just gotta buy Xbox Game Pass and get a bunch of stuff for free ;O;
May 25, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 25, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Over 100K dead in the US so far
May 25, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Game Pass is that for PC AND Xbox or they are separate?
May 25, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are two separate ones, you can get a PC game pass for just PC, an Xbox game pass for just Xbox, or a combo package for like $15 or something
May 25, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had the PC one for like 3 months and I played Forza for like 2 hours the  bored
May 25, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda pointless on PC with so much free content emulation alone could keep you busy for a lifetime
May 25, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I think it's the opposite, really good on PC lol
May 25, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz Microsoft gives you their brand new first party titles at launch
May 25, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is cool
May 25, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no it's great just on the PC so much free stuff lol
May 25, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your willing to bend some rules it's all free lol
May 25, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 25, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There more like guidelines...
May 25, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aarrr
May 25, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/k9ojK9Q_ARE
May 25, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm really loving this Xbox One controller on my PC though
May 25, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One question do they turn off?
May 25, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or does that little X always stay lt?
May 25, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lit
May 25, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ended up taking out a battery lol
May 25, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You hold the Xbox button down for like 5 or 10 seconds lol
May 25, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or it turns off by itself after I think 10 minutes?
May 25, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of idle time
May 25, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I just didn't wait long enough lol
May 25, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 minutes is an eternity for me I can put a load of laundry in and a load of dishes lol
May 25, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even while chatting here I have a bunch of pages open watching YouTube and reading the news
May 25, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm need some sleep gotta start my chili at 2 lol
May 25, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cornbread and Chili Tom all northern style 
May 25, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Southern cornbread is all weird
May 25, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry and bland they put no sugar in it....
May 25, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: That Chiropractic visit was awesome
May 25, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: Did you get the happy ending?
May 25, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is that where they bend your dick until it snaps?
May 25, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: No, that's the sad ending because the penis ends up looking like a sad face.
May 25, 2020 4:01 PM - Flame: but ken doesnt have a dick or balls ;O;
May 25, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes but you can turn that frown upside down
May 25, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: Not if it's snapped in half.
May 25, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't really know Flame, but I'm sure you're the expert on ken's dick and balls ;O;
May 25, 2020 4:10 PM - Flame: how can be a expert on something which doesnt exist?
May 25, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: Meat and two veg.
May 25, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: Trumpet and skittles.
May 25, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Twig and berries
May 25, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Richard and the twins 
May 25, 2020 4:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MONDAY! 
May 25, 2020 4:32 PM - kenenthk: Swear my comment just got removed 
May 25, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's almost like Flame is a moderator and can do that kind of thing ;O;
May 25, 2020 4:37 PM - Flame: innocent until proven guilty
May 25, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you're the only mod that comes in here ;O;
May 25, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So
May 25, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GUILTY
May 25, 2020 4:40 PM - Flame: Veho is a "former mod" but does more modding than me.
May 25, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but Veho can't edit shouts
May 25, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GUILTY
May 25, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: Tom you being judas right now
May 25, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 25, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not true, I'm not being paid I just don't like you
May 25, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;
May 25, 2020 4:43 PM - Flame: was judas paid?
May 25, 2020 4:43 PM - Flame: i dont remember that part of the bible
May 25, 2020 4:43 PM - Flame: oh shit
May 25, 2020 4:43 PM - Flame: he was
May 25, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 30 pieces of silver you HERETIC
May 25, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YOU'RE GOING TO HELL
May 25, 2020 4:47 PM - Flame: sold Jesus on the cheap
May 25, 2020 4:48 PM - Flame: i would have wanted a Lambo and a pot of gold
May 25, 2020 4:50 PM - Flame: 2020 years ago all the bicthes will be like "yo where did you get that Lambo? we here on horses and donkeys still."
May 25, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: and i would be like:-
May 25, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: im Judas bitch
May 25, 2020 4:52 PM - kenenthk: People sure can talk about my dick and balls but flame doesnt like the truth to be ok ut ;O
May 25, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Out*
May 25, 2020 4:53 PM - Flame: your mama does like my dick out too ;O;
May 25, 2020 4:54 PM - kenenthk: She told me she couldnt find it I dunno
May 25, 2020 4:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ccn.com/the-original-xbox-source-code-has-leaked-and-thats-great-for-microsoft/
May 25, 2020 4:56 PM - Flame: CCN? i thought that was CNN for a second.....
May 25, 2020 4:56 PM - Flame: i was going to be like trump must of not tweeted today
May 25, 2020 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Its Clinton central network
May 25, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We just have to get the light inside of us... so I am grinding up light bulbs and putting them in food at the store!!!  Hehehehehe
May 25, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x7fkTVC.jpg
May 25, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9lwHTNW
May 25, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://magiceye.ecksdee.co.uk/
May 25, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1w3P7mS
May 25, 2020 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-ryzen-9-3900xt-to-boost-up-to-4-8-ghz
May 25, 2020 7:13 PM - ntcc45: in 3 hours im getting a gba
May 25, 2020 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
May 25, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WAiHIfE
May 25, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WCE5QAa
May 25, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ptcHTsI
May 25, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/caf0iZB
May 25, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/L02NdRp
May 25, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like some kind of demon who would offer you a wish but change it into a nightmare somehow.
May 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, fucking 86 again
May 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So hot
May 25, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 25, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's 78F here Tom 
May 25, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn Florida and your cold temperatures
May 25, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 25, 2020 9:42 PM - Lilith Valentine: It’s 81F here in Kentucky
May 25, 2020 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Yes?
May 25, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No 
May 25, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Homemade Chili 
May 25, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With homemade cornbread and diet Vernors !!!
May 25, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6huwAhM6AmE
May 25, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had some t-bones at my parents house for dinner 
May 25, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they were on sale, cheaper than sirloins even 
May 25, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that is a good sale
May 25, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They keep advertising on the radio here like 8 locations some company is selling sirloins 20 for like 40 dollars or something
May 25, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds too cheap lol
May 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly farmers have been having a difficult time getting meat to processing plants
May 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz of good ol' Covid
May 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So some people are buying whole cows and such, and getting them processed and taken to a butcher instead
May 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's just so cheap
May 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah a lot of the processing plants are rife with covid people...
May 25, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had the storage space for that, I'd honestly consider it
May 25, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I did too, I have a normal fridge with small freezer then in my garage I have a giant like 7 foot tall freezer but it's full of like veggies and meats and cheeses lol
May 25, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a deep freezer in the basement, I forget how big, but it hasn't been turned on in ages and it's a bit gross and needs to be cleaned and such
May 25, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's like cheapo, I wouldn't trust it loll
May 25, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to hold hundreds of dollars of meat lol
May 25, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I replace my freezer like every 5 or 6 years not sure if they last longer but when the stuff in it costs like 10X as much it's not worth the risk lol
May 25, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although this one is pretty nice... it even vacuum seals after you close it. (makes it a pain to put a bunch of stuff in it...)
May 25, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that sounds decent
May 25, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy a cow and send me some steaks 
May 25, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit would trade for some venison  lol
May 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God my dad had some venison a couple weeks ago
May 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
May 25, 2020 10:52 PM - Hambrew: i dropped two cringy memes in the MEMZ box
May 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8d12bhZifI
May 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bambi "Don't eat me!!!" Me "Fuck that your delicious!!!"
May 25, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, too young
May 25, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get those 2ish year old deer for best meat 
May 25, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 25, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 25, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida GTA mod... X rated? Lol
May 26, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE3P4lV-f4A


----------



## TaigaChat (May 27, 2020)

May 26, 2020 8:14 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
May 26, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh lol
May 26, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Hack my ps3
May 26, 2020 8:58 AM - Veho: Vagania.
May 26, 2020 9:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IGp4P7s
May 26, 2020 9:31 AM - kenenthk: Virgina
May 26, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Verguba.
May 26, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1cF66Yf
May 26, 2020 10:12 AM - kenenthk: I found a gameboy printer for 40
May 26, 2020 10:18 AM - Veho: I think that's a good deal.
May 26, 2020 10:18 AM - Veho: Do you have the camera?
May 26, 2020 10:22 AM - Skelletonike: 3 more days until payday
May 26, 2020 10:22 AM - Skelletonike: :'(
May 26, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the paper lol
May 26, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GB printer uses special paper no ink
May 26, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: Thermal paper. Receipt printers use it.
May 26, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: You just have to find the right size.
May 26, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True but from what I hear it's not easy
May 26, 2020 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XLZUMC2?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
May 26, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna make some chicken and maybe some burgers lol
May 26, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: I don't need no spice mix to blacken my chicken, I just leave it on the stove for too long.
May 26, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: Experienced cooks and frugal people will tell you it's best to have individual spices and mix them as needed. When I do that I always end up adding all of them.
May 26, 2020 11:44 AM - Veho: "What would you like for dinner today, honey, chicken that tastes like every single spice we own, or pork that tastes like every single spice we own?"
May 26, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have made my own blackened in the last it's a pain in the but
May 26, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a combination of like 8 seasonings so invariably I will be out of one....
May 26, 2020 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I drive to the store and they too will be out of that one... So I drive to another store
May 26, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically with that one I find it easier to just buy it lol
May 26, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wtsp.com/mobile/article/news/health/coronavirus/researchers-find-covid-coronavirus-in-florida-wastewater/67-877e2d53-bac4-417e-ad7d-d301d8c7f9cc
May 26, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: "Access Denied" but the URL says enough.
May 26, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: "researchers-find-covid-coronavirus-in-florida-wastewater"
May 26, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: Don't drink wastewater. Gotcha.
May 26, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 26, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of the more disgusting beaches have like sewer lines that run into the ocean and have to be shut down from time to time but now they worry swimmers may get covid too lol
May 26, 2020 11:56 AM - Veho: I would think (hope) the shit would get dilluited enough in that much seawater.
May 26, 2020 11:56 AM - Veho: Or are the pipes literally spewing onto the beach?
May 26, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think lol
May 26, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I don't know but yeah it sounds like you could dive in and find some corn floating around blol
May 26, 2020 11:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HkTXmSq
May 26, 2020 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Replace the coke with gasoline and some wires in a closet could be like an assassins thing or plastic explosives lol
May 26, 2020 12:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, USPS apparently found my first SD2SP2 that got lost and it's actually being delivered today 
May 26, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: Just fill a regular light bulb with gasoline and wait for the victim to come home and turn on the light.
May 26, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: DO NOT DO THAT
May 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no, do that
May 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a real good idea
May 26, 2020 1:31 PM - LidiaRock1: cum
May 26, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Make sure usps doesnt fill the package with gasoline first
May 26, 2020 2:05 PM - Ryccardo: 360 xenon for 15 bux, this is tempting
May 26, 2020 2:23 PM - DinohScene: ew, Xenon consoles
May 26, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/96X0tGf.mp4
May 26, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RsxtYDG
May 26, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbNd67vIO78
May 26, 2020 5:35 PM - T-hug: Kitty trying to assert dominanced over a big doggo. https://imgur.com/gallery/Cf88eoC
May 26, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuggggh like this is the worst lol
May 26, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: The big dog is like "I would sigh, but that would blow the little dust bunny off the couch."
May 26, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AmhvqvN
May 26, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next on Snapped!
May 26, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tfqFuXW
May 26, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnhRNrBGDCI Something for kenenthk (or anyone who needs a cheap gaming PC)
May 26, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/4827461
May 26, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/compute/4827469 
May 26, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 26, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do the CPU one Tom lol https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15517177
May 26, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet you win by a fair margin there.
May 26, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably with single core score yeah, but you do have 4 extra threads on me so probably not multi lol
May 26, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe not the multi core part but for sure the single threaded.
May 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I bet it'll be close
May 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/15517192 < lol
May 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 2000 off from multicore
May 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not the complete smackdown I was expecting lol
May 26, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the single core part
May 26, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am stoked to get my hands on a 4000
May 26, 2020 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: generic is a pretty good cpu
May 26, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking about getting the 4900X but maybe a 4800X would be "good enough" really I just want the most mega hurts
May 26, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's supposed to be the model of the PC
May 26, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol mine says "Product Name" lol
May 26, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Under Windows 7 I could make it say whatever I wanted lol
May 26, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just wait until I get my RTX 3070 and I...match your GPU score ;O;
May 26, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 26, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 26, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I will get a 4080 Ti 
May 26, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With real time Cyberdyne AI that kills me when I try to unplug it. lol
May 26, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HP15DA8?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image Ohhh they shipped
May 26, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope they are good lol (wife was screaming for Jordan Almonds...)
May 26, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3A-oJmZSEo Those new 3000 chips sound nice... lol
May 26, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/R3A-oJmZSEo?t=170 RIP Intel's newest chip lol
May 26, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if the rumors are true Comet lake just got even more useless than it already was lol
May 26, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmmmmm, t-bone again
May 26, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWN1CAD5P_g&feature=youtu.be 
May 26, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
May 26, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3k54wDsjP4
May 26, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzTAPY4uEYE
May 26, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like this music lol
May 26, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy, after some more tinkering with the BIOS mod on my Razer blade I finally got some OC'd RAM 
May 26, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2400mhz to 3000mhz, and 17 cas to 16 cas 
May 26, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 26, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 2933 but whatever lol
May 26, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, maybe not stable lol, BSOD after running another test
May 26, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try putting the CAS back lol
May 26, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh interesting, voltage doesn't actually set to what I tell it to, it just reverts back to 1.2v. Might have to go for just 2666
May 26, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's like the minimum safest voltage for 2666 
May 26, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I can still lower timings though lol
May 26, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy that may work I guess lol, 2666 and 16cas
May 27, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GTGAn9j1xk
May 27, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is Intel CPU Tom?
May 27, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably make less of a difference than if it was AMD, for some odd reason AMD is more sensitive to RAM stuff.
May 27, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel yeah
May 27, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it does make a difference
May 27, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A slight one, I went from 1750 in Cinebench R20 to 1775 lol
May 27, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to undervolt the GPU 
May 27, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Bev68yefNHs?t=56 LOL Gay Ice!!!
May 27, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually I might not even have to undervolt the GPU lol, it only hits like 67C when stressed lol
May 27, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'm comfortable with for a mobile GPU lol
May 27, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah GPU's seem to be more comfy running a bit hot.
May 27, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pushing it super hard brings it up to 75C lol
May 27, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what my GPU hits...
May 27, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a thicc boi though so probably not very hot? lol
May 27, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly like 75C max I would guess
May 27, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe less if the cooler is good lol
May 27, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's at 41C just watching YouTube and lol
May 27, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that's not doing anything lol
May 27, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I've seen my 1060 hit like maybe 60C max? lol
May 27, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1070* rather lol
May 27, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In my desktop
May 27, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 65C running RTX Quake II lol
May 27, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Running at 4K with all the bells and whistles.
May 27, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The fans didn't even kick on so I don't think that pushed it.
May 27, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would run Control but I literally uninstalled it a few hours ago lol
May 27, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just grab Furmark and run a stress test lol
May 27, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK but I just noticed this thing clocks all the way down to 300Mhz doing nothing lol
May 27, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy!
May 27, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that... lol
May 27, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, just 300mhz?
May 27, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My 1060 in this laptop clocks down to 139 ;O;
May 27, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well a laptop it makes more sense
May 27, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Memory clock idle is 400mhz lol
May 27, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird my RAM downclocks to 101.3Mhz lol
May 27, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird because such an odd number lol
May 27, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait it's 202mhz now lol
May 27, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My iGPU is clocking at 350mhz 
May 27, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gpuscore.top/furmark/show.php?id=79697 I got it up to like 68C lol
May 27, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 102% Maximum Power!!! lol
May 27, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Boosts to like 1100mhz I think lol
May 27, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Respectable on a laptop lol
May 27, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No Deez nuts roasting on an open fire lol
May 27, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's just iGPU lol
May 27, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what my dGPU jumps to
May 27, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that boosts to 1600mhz?
May 27, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I often wonder why CPU's can hit like 5Ghz but GPU's are like so much slower?
May 27, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also why they only cool on one side of the die and not just have the die drop in a square hole and cool both sides....
May 27, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz GPUs have lots and lots and lots of cores lol
May 27, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Your 2080 Ti has like 4300 cores or something lo
May 27, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: l
May 27, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My 1060 has 1280 cores
May 27, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine cores is cores  lol
May 27, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1920 on my 1070 lol
May 27, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just wish AMD would hurry up and drop those 4000's before I die of corona lol
May 27, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Current estimates are like September
May 27, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I find it a minor miracle I don't have it yet...
May 27, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably will do another weird roll out where the one I want won't be out for like another 2-3 months lol
May 27, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most likely around the end of Q3
May 27, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if they're doing 3000 refreshes, it's safe to say it won't be soon lol
May 27, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That makes me sad lol
May 27, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That 50% Floating point performance is like eViagra for my ePeen!!! lol
May 27, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: increase even lol
May 27, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just what you get when AMD decides to just keep raw dogging Intel instead of releasing their new stuff ;O;
May 27, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still doubt it's that big lol
May 27, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aDMsGl_XxTk?t=47 lol
May 27, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IPC not so much but people are claiming a huge floating point increase.
May 27, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should just make emulation scream
May 27, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be fair even ye old 2700X runs every emulator hmmm
May 27, 2020 2:53 AM - SG854: I'm watching a tutorial on how to get a Chiseled Jaw
May 27, 2020 2:54 AM - SG854: I'm gunna look sexy
May 27, 2020 3:55 AM - ChicoPancho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPcDINtnBqg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 28, 2020)

May 27, 2020 4:04 AM - SG854: https://jawzrsize.com/pages/level-1-beginner-sales-page?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIjLTD1ZTT6QIVqj2tBh0C3QD4EAAYASAAEgLAjfD_BwE
May 27, 2020 4:28 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/bVLwnJK3_Tg
May 27, 2020 5:18 AM - Ericthegreat: I have an 8570 for playing games on a crt, works for older stuff havnt tested ps2+
May 27, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yjauXCyVjw
May 27, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77tTyXRpPx4
May 27, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3DJuz0w.jpg
May 27, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: Pft, teeth.
May 27, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Those are clearly two twerking butts at the bottom.
May 27, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: And a guy's knees and chode in the upper half.
May 27, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: So it's a bird's eye view of a guy sitting in a strip club.
May 27, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 27, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/razers-new-3xl-mouse-pad-is-bigger-than-my-desk/
May 27, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's no moon!!! Lol
May 27, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyXhqb1BGQs
May 27, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zyvhur/the-k100-multitop-keyboard-computer
May 27, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: Where are the cursor keys? Fuck that.
May 27, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's for Pi!!! lol
May 27, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought you can just use USB keyboards for the Pi though?
May 27, 2020 12:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, that's just a case to make an AIO like Amigas and such
May 27, 2020 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And is overpriced as fuck
May 27, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamster's workout https://imgur.com/gallery/WlkxIok
May 27, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I almost feel like you could just glue a normal pi car to the back of a keyboard and be done lol
May 27, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Case not car lol
May 27, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's basically what that is anyways lol. They just extended the plastic of the keyboard case over to accommodate a Pi, so it's not even that amazing
May 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075GHFVTC/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_track_package_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
May 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow... I got that for like 80 bucks lol
May 27, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love someone to make like an actual C64 or old Amiga case for the Pi, that would be neat
May 27, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know people have made some themselves, but a properly manufactured product would be nice
May 27, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that happened I'd probably buy. pi and MicroSD just for that and devote it to that system lol
May 27, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what one I would prefer hmmm A500 probably
May 27, 2020 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: pretty sure several people did
May 27, 2020 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, properly manufactured
May 27, 2020 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i've seen one or two of those to
May 27, 2020 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: o
May 27, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about getting a Pi 4 kit for emulation sort of a super mini system instead of the TG16...
May 27, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I recall one for the C64 existing, but I can't find it anymore
May 27, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It might have been a kickstarter anyways
May 27, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vilros-Raspberry-Fan-Cooled-Heavy-Duty-Aluminum/dp/B07XTRK8D4/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=pi%2B4&qid=1590585932&sprefix=pi%2B&sr=8-5&th=1&psc=1
May 27, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was Tom
May 27, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably buy like a non-working C64 and do it myself, but eh I'm lazy lol
May 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame the full sized C64 mini thing still hasn't hit the US yet 
May 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be a nice thing to have, too
May 27, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7EjS8sNSek
May 27, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah you want full size C64? there are replacement cases
May 27, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, with working keyboard and stuff?
May 27, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i've seen some kits to use a pi with a real c64 case and keyboard
May 27, 2020 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: or amiga, don't remember which one
May 27, 2020 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Called my school up 3 credits and I'll have a diploma
May 27, 2020 3:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 27, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gOTjsmO
May 27, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: I _neeeed_ to play Wii on that  
May 27, 2020 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Can a GED lead to a lesser shittier job then retail
May 27, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: https://tinycircuits.com/products/tinytv-diy-kit
May 27, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a neat tiny TV
May 27, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if it's $75 neat though
May 27, 2020 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: What's the point of a tiny tv?
May 27, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fun project
May 27, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be a good "introduction to DIY electronics" kind of thing for kids and beginners and such
May 27, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The bad thing about a pi inside a C64 is you still have to connect a USB keyboard to do pi things like setup and changes
May 27, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, you can just SSH into it
May 27, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The vast majority of the Pi's I setup are headless lol
May 27, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can also just get a conversion board that will let you use the C64 keyboard on the Pi via USB
May 27, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.vesalia.de/e_keyrahv2.htm < Like this
May 27, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to be missing some keys though at least that's what I had read.
May 27, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The SSH thing might work though
May 27, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can map the C64 "unique" keys to common USB stuff
May 27, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://wiki.icomp.de/wiki/Keyrah_V2#C64_key_mapping <
May 27, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, just SSHing would be enough
May 27, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but can you map the normal keys (used for Pi stuff) to a C64 keyboard
May 27, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how I setup my Pi 4 NAS lol
May 27, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally best use of Pi is those arcade punks images lol
May 27, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey can you use a Xbox One controller on the Pi? (It's BT so I suspect yes)
May 27, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
May 27, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might get that one I linked, like 82 bucks grab a middle sized MicroSD and another Xbox One controller, lol
May 27, 2020 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to disable a setting though
May 27, 2020 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some advanced bluetooth thing that the Xboner controller doesn't support IIRC
May 27, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like editing a text file?
May 27, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, yeah
May 27, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pimylifeup.com/xbox-controllers-raspberry-pi/
May 27, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh it's not too bad lol
May 27, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/atar-axis/xpadneo < Looks like someone made a tool to make it easier, too
May 27, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ4UKQuR3nI
May 27, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old PC porn lol
May 27, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: I'm talking to a girl that does porn
May 27, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of them do for the right person kenenthk lol
May 27, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W32z8Xq-dA
May 27, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AyVzaU6.jpg
May 27, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: I told her we dating would just be a free trial for me
May 27, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: But does the free trial version have limited features?
May 27, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: Or is it a "WinRAR" kind of deal?
May 27, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Winrar "trial"
May 27, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only exists so they can pressure companies to pay for licenses lol
May 27, 2020 5:03 PM - Veho: The long con.
May 27, 2020 5:03 PM - Veho: Get people hooked on your infinite free trial software, they will use it at work, workplace has to pay the license for all software used.
May 27, 2020 5:09 PM - Hambrew: a
May 27, 2020 5:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QI59Bcl-hyY 
May 27, 2020 6:03 PM - SG854: So many games. Don't have enough time to play them all
May 27, 2020 6:04 PM - SG854: All the emulators on pc. And steam. My backlog is infinite. Never ends.
May 27, 2020 6:05 PM - SG854: There are two things that are infinite. My backlog and winrar free trial.
May 27, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: depends on the workplace Veho LTT still use free windows trials all the time
May 27, 2020 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The site is back 
May 27, 2020 6:55 PM - Veho: Linus Tech Tips?
May 27, 2020 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
May 27, 2020 6:55 PM - Veho: Are they using them "for purposes of review"?
May 27, 2020 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: no they don't review windows
May 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: But do they review Windows devices?
May 27, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just don't activate Windows whenever they build something to test XYZ components
May 27, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, time to transfer 3.45TBs of things from one external to the new one 
May 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: I'm not a huge fan of the channel so I don't really know what they do on there.
May 27, 2020 7:28 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/Aymrnzianf0
May 27, 2020 7:37 PM - SG854: Linus Tech Tips. Linus - "If there's tech there's a tip for you."
May 27, 2020 7:48 PM - Veho: "LInus Tech TIps: Just the tip."
May 27, 2020 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not necessarily a fan of the channel but it's better than jayztwocents, paul's hardware and the rest
May 27, 2020 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: good place to get the latest tech info
May 27, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: They gonna yeet a coupla guys into space in half an hour.
May 27, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: Fingers crossed.
May 27, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like their "silly"/stupid tech things, like the video today overclocking and water cooling a calculator. For news and info and stuff I usually go for Gamers Nexus since Steve goes way in depth which is what I like
May 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully weather holds for the space yeeting
May 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: Stand by for yeetage.
May 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof, possibly no yeetage 
May 27, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, no yeetage
May 27, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeet planned for 30th now
May 27, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: Bad weather  
May 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Florida
May 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 27, 2020 8:31 PM - T-hug: Lol
May 27, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, nice 25mb/s speed writing to the 8TB drive 
May 27, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing my music folder first so it's gonna take forever lol, lots of small files 
May 27, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went through 20,000 files in like only an hour so that's not too bad lol
May 27, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SdniUV0cvEE?t=365 lol Intel's new cooler.
May 27, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About time lol
May 27, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's still shit for the most part
May 27, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta keep those new 15nm+++++++++++++ parts cool somehow lol
May 27, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14 even lol
May 27, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks weird
May 27, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks almost identical to their other tall heatsink lol
May 27, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just taller?
May 27, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it's not fucking new lol
May 27, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just another version adding support for new socket
May 27, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/intel-bxts15a/p/N82E16835203026 < It already exists lol
May 27, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally same thing, just will support LGA 1200 lol
May 27, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stock coolers suck from both companies lol
May 27, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
May 27, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The tall boi works ok, so long as you're not using it on like a super high end i9 or something lol
May 27, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So basically worthless right now lol
May 27, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if it comes stock with like the i5s and i7s it'd be about on par with AMD's coolers, which are definitely better than the dinky thing Intel usually includes
May 27, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have a pile of old Intel coolers, I should recycle them someday
May 27, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them still in the box lol
May 27, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an old Pentium IV cooler sitting on top of my Shield TV lol
May 27, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their older stock coolers were so much nicer than current
May 27, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were just bigger lol
May 27, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the Pentium IV one I have here is just a big slab of aluminum with fins cut into it lol
May 27, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then they cheaped out lol
May 27, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's from an early Pentium IV like one of the 1.8Ghz ones.
May 27, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually they switched to the copper slug in the base and stuff
May 27, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1K9ByWPqYtc
May 27, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too bad it's like $900 lol
May 27, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto I would get one lol
May 27, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could get an ultrabook with probably better specs for the same price lol
May 27, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or like a used gaming laptop with monumentally better specs lol
May 27, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like my Razer Blade 14 was $700
May 27, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a 14" laptop with 1080p screen, GTX 1070, and i7 7700hq lol
May 27, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your saying just get a Android Tablet  lol
May 27, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "BUT TOM IT DOESN'T HAVE A BUILT IN CONTROLLER"
May 27, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy a fucking 8BitDo controller
May 27, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 27, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Built in controllers are nice but also hard to replace 
May 27, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah. It's neat and all, and if I were made of money I'd buy one for sure lol
May 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like...I wouldn't buy one over a laptop or anything
May 27, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, 3 hours later and I only got 3.2TB more to transfer over!
May 27, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 27, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ETA is "more than 1 day" lol
May 27, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 27, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shingles am I right? lol
May 27, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's more that it's a ton of small files lol
May 27, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are a bit slower on smaller files when you got lots of them due to how blocks have to be read back and re written in a group
May 27, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only peaking at 30mb/s, and even if it were SMR it'd be faster than that if it were just one big file lol
May 27, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 13kish files to go lol
May 27, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hmmm I wonder if there would not have been a way to group files in a large virtual one file lol
May 27, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably too big a risk for corruption
May 27, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably would've been faster to clone the HDD TBH lol
May 27, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I suspect not by much
May 27, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss being able to ghost my drives onto DVD disks lol
May 27, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you would need to buy external hard drives to do it lol
May 27, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm back when hard drives where like 50-100GB's lol
May 27, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's like 50gb every half hour, give or take lol
May 27, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty awful 
May 27, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 30 some hours left if it doesn't pick up the pace later lol
May 28, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom damn
May 28, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you cloning on a PC or just using the Pi?
May 28, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be faster on a PC if so lol
May 28, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm using a PC lol
May 28, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, just lots and lots of little files lol
May 28, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ranging from like 200mb episodes of shit to a couple gigabyte movies lol
May 28, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, TBF, it's 3TB of a shit so like I'm not expecting it to be super fast or anything lol
May 28, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CdOl8l5
May 28, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 28, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Spooky Vaginosis 
May 28, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hahahaha
May 28, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You must show that video to little Tom when the time is right lol
May 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She apparently has a youtube with more stuff lol
May 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no lol
May 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAG1ABZP-c7wuNt0fziHtsA/videos
May 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: karoline konstar
May 28, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Subscribed lol
May 28, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrFLw0lbuX4 this ones pretty good lol
May 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wow, that is kinda good lol
May 28, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkI_rswHh3k LOL Shindlers Fist LOL
May 28, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao the porn fakes of her are so bad they look like someone used MS paint and just glued her face on a body LOL
May 28, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww yeeeeee 2.99tb to go!
May 28, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the defrag? Lol
May 28, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god that'll be good lol
May 28, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you do a surface scan? Lol
May 28, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah lol
May 28, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh come on this could have been a two week long process lol
May 28, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/OFYsKnml8Ks
May 28, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That Watchers movie looks OK lol
May 28, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm can't find it except on YouTube lol


----------



## TaigaChat (May 29, 2020)

May 28, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/05/27/1752224/microsoft-releases-windows-10-update-with-linux-and-notepad-enhancements
May 28, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVVqneMmvGA
May 28, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird there was a BIOS update for my mobo... just hours ago, now it's not there lol
May 28, 2020 5:05 AM - Veho: https://youtu.be/hFZFjoX2cGg
May 28, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of work a BB Gun would have solved in like 2 seconds  lol
May 28, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually just feeding them seperately so they are not starving would also work lol
May 28, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss my squirells 
May 28, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Found 2 baby ones outside my house crying one morning and a cat was after them, they literally ran up my pants into my arms was kinda odd lol
May 28, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife was like "How did you catch them?" honestly I did not lol
May 28, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We kept them for a month or two and let them go when they where a bit bigger.
May 28, 2020 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0EyfdQ0QTQ
May 28, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.chilipeppermadness.com/recipes/blackening-seasoning/
May 28, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: Mmmm, spicy.
May 28, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered some from Amazon lol
May 28, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 21 dollars for 18 ounces
May 28, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blackened Chicken cut up on salads is awesome
May 28, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly will be here in the next 14 hours but I leave like 1 hour later for work
May 28, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So sadly it will have to wait lol
May 28, 2020 10:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: that spice mix sounds good
May 28, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: I just got a bag of pre-breaded pre-cooked chicken schnitzels. A gourmand is me.
May 28, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: Made with actual fillet, not mechanically reconstituted slurry. The good stuff, yo.
May 28, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds delicous!!!
May 28, 2020 10:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of
May 28, 2020 10:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i still need to make this sometime https://www.instructables.com/id/Mozzarella-Chicken-Cheesy-Sticks/
May 28, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/8gb-raspberry-pi-4-on-sale-now-at-75/ Wild 8GB Pi lol
May 28, 2020 10:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: expensive
May 28, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what model Tom got... I know it wasn't the 8GB one because that just came out...
May 28, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might order one, probably overkill for that I want it for but that's the best kind of kill  lol
May 28, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just 4gb lol
May 28, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8gb is way overkill for emulation stuff
May 28, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even 2gb for the Pi is considered overkill for emulation stuff lol
May 28, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much was the 4GB one?
May 28, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's cheaper now Tom  lol
May 28, 2020 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $55 for 4gb, if they haven't changed that
May 28, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife is watching that JonTron about Kid Nation lol
May 28, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's 45 now
May 28, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, looks like they only slashed the 2gb price
May 28, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope still 55
May 28, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Darn I wanted to tease Tom lol
May 28, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey is that file copy still going? Lol
May 28, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep lol. It's just about to go under 2tb left lol
May 28, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Currently in the Gs in my video folder lol
May 28, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With 9000 more files to go lol
May 28, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that's moving now should speed up
May 28, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It apparently peaked to around 50mb/s for like an hour or two last night lol. Big spike in the graph lol
May 28, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50MBs uuuggghhh my internal drives can do over 100?
May 28, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why so slow?
May 28, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm mine are WD drives though lol
May 28, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's probably SMR there lol
May 28, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly mixed with the fact that it's also reading from a relatively slow HDD that's basically full lol
May 28, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah read speeds are fine it's writes that get fudged
May 28, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clear the old one and use it for porn? Lol
May 28, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I'm gonna keep it as it as in case the Seagate one decides to fuck up lol
May 28, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe clear off some stuff I know I won't care about losing to make space
May 28, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have done that up front but I have unlimited internet..... Everyone should have unlimited power....
May 28, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/raspberry-pi-4-8gb-tested
May 28, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/5/28/21272952/5gbioshield-5g-usb-stick-fake-scam-dont-buy-it
May 28, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The verge just wants us to get corona 
May 28, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/new-nvidia-drivers-prep-your-pc-for-valorant-and-the-next-big-windows-10-update/
May 28, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EEAPz3E.mp4
May 28, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows 10 with extreme graphics sounds interesting
May 28, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho he got the fist then the bricks to the face and somehow stayed conscious lol
May 28, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tA7a_EEgwrw
May 28, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: this brings back memories of my childhood playing SNES with mom
May 28, 2020 1:24 PM - Veho: Those bricks look just stacked on and held together with paint. I don't see mortar.
May 28, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooo only 1.98TB to go! lol
May 28, 2020 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you only get 100MB/s with large files, mixed file sizes it's going to average out to something way lower
May 28, 2020 1:24 PM - Veho: Still, a stack of bricks to the face is a stack of bricks to the face.
May 28, 2020 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah i don't see the point in 8GB on an ARM platform, it's not like android where most things run in java which hogs memory
May 28, 2020 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: would make a lot more sense on an atom based pi
May 28, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: so much of the atom stuff around (both SBCs and cheap tablets and such) only have 2GB ram which is really not enough
May 28, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could see it being useful for those people who use it as like a dedicated computer for...whatever reason, or those 10 people who compile code. Otherwise it's useless lol
May 28, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2liaO_ly3A4
May 28, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's for Tom he likes old computer stuff lol
May 28, 2020 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Why do all the good shit reasturants open at 10am
May 28, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, P4 = too new for me ;O;
May 28, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh that's...disconcerting. The file transfer box seemed to close after it hit 50% done, but it's still transferring files??
May 28, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn Windows lol
May 28, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even bringing up another file transfer window doesn't restore it lol
May 28, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, guess I'll never know how far it is unless I check the folders lol
May 28, 2020 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp Psi, that leak was right. Handsome Collection is free on Epic lol
May 28, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UFa4qWB.png
May 28, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom hmmm I'll grab it although I think I have it on steam?
May 28, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, on the K's now for transfers lol
May 28, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no file transfer window, so that's good lol
May 28, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 28, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you think it will "Fail successfully"? lol
May 28, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
May 28, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's on the Ps now lo
May 28, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
May 28, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's got another 1.5TB to go maybe?
May 28, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About 1.3TB left lol
May 28, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should hopefully finish overnight I think
May 28, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVDy84rR5Z8
May 28, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's a windows thing with long file transfers, not sure why.... Maybe you should have used a boot flash drive in Linux and used what every they ghost drives with?
May 28, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: whatever even lol
May 28, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the few times I would recommend Linux over Windows lol
May 28, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well only if the drives are EXT4
May 28, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh Linux can do all the formats these days Tom  lol
May 28, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though technically it's not faster perse
May 28, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know, but I mean if the file system is still NTFS it would make 0 difference
May 28, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Faster not (maybe a tiny smidge) but more stable and reliable for sure.
May 28, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, so many goddamn Pawn Stars episodes, it's still on there from half an hour ago lol
May 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too man pawn stars!
May 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only for ginormous entire drive projects like this, I ran into that issue when I did that 2TB emulation thing... Windows just did not like that many files lol
May 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom best I can do is tree fitty...
May 28, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh snap 4th gen Ryzen might be doing 5nm+ lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fojBfuSPd8s
May 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel just needs to skip all this and make quantum chips...
May 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
May 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll believe it when AMD comes out and says it
May 28, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no way they would have their roadmap list 7nm like a month ago, and then get all 'OH JK LETS DO 5NM AND DELAY RELEASE UNTIL 2021 HAHA!"
May 28, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not 3rd gen 4th gen Tom
May 28, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So after the 4000's the 5000's are supposed to be 5nm+
May 28, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well we already fucking knew that 
May 28, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They literally told people that Zen 4 is 5nm
May 28, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So when Intel releases more 14nm chips, AMD will be on 5nm lol
May 28, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That video said Ryzen 4000 series
May 28, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not 4th gen
May 28, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that video is just straight up wrong lol
May 28, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a misreading on the script?
May 28, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone got confused lol
May 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the "translated doc" says the same thing
May 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-vermeer-desktop-cpus-tsmc-5nm-process-node-rumor/ < They're referring to 4000
May 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is totally bs lol
May 28, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe if there is a refresh of the 4000's at some point in the future but since 4000's are launching soon there is no way lol
May 28, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, maybe like a "Zen 3+!" Like the 2000 series
May 28, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But no way it's talking about Zen 3 lol
May 28, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine they are already boxing up Zen 3's right now
May 28, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to print out a few million of the bastards lol
May 28, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're definitely in the middle of manufacturing them at the very least right now lol
May 28, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know eventually Intel will catch back up, I wonder what those will look like.
May 28, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose we'll find out in 2025 lol
May 28, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the meantime I know I will get some sort of 4000, just not sure what one.... I might cheap out and get like the 4700X this 2700X has impressed me.
May 28, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you think it will take Intel that long? They do seem to be floundering a bit... lol
May 28, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolutely lol
May 28, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really wish I knew what the core count and speeds of the 4000's where right now, I may be clutching onto money I could spend on other things lol
May 28, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But at the same time I don't want to spend like 100 dollars on a Pi 4 and kit when I could put it that towards a chip that would be better lol
May 28, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4900X would be kinda nice too lol
May 28, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the performance increase is as insane as rumors think it will be, I'll probably grab a 4600 lol
May 28, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise meh
May 28, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Save that money for an RTX 3070 lol
May 28, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard they are not changing the core counts on the chips this time, so mostly just Mhz and IPC stuff.
May 28, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the performance increase is crazy good Intel will be where AMD was with pile driver lol
May 28, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That floating point increase of 50% has me wondering how they pulled it off.... Has to be some sort of SIMD implementation....
May 28, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still don't think it's that high lol
May 28, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be if they managed to figure out how to use multiple cores on a single thread.
May 28, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of a reverse hyper threading
May 28, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of anti entropy branch prediction... lol
May 28, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they managed to improve the infinity fabric stuff to the point they could literally stitch the CPUs into one CPU...
May 28, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dynamically combine and break CPUs with threads assigned to virtual CPUs, so many weird ideas yet to be explored lol
May 28, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I shall coin the term VPU Virtual Processing Unit! lol
May 28, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's just an overblown figure spouted by AMD staff to continue shitting on Intel lol
May 28, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL but if it's true Intel going to need CPR  lol
May 28, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz if they're not increasing core counts, there's no way they're just doing architectural improvements to get that big of an improvement lol
May 28, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not unless they're going Intel's way of "ignore security vulnerabilities, so long as we get that high speed baby!!" lol
May 28, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 28, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That made me so pissed off my Skylake i5 literally lost speed from all the patches....
May 28, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People can claim there was minimal impact all they want but my emulators literally suffered lol
May 28, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it dropped like 10-15% depending on the CPU lol
May 28, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i5s I don't think dropped that hard, but i7's did lol
May 28, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 28, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So there you go, 50% increase but with 200% more vulnerabilities!
May 28, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OMG That blackened is so good....
May 28, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XLZUMC2/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
May 28, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Melt your mouth with flavor lol
May 28, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, I usually just throw spices together myself lo
May 28, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
May 28, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I'm just making chicken I usually go for like paprika, black pepper, garlic powder, oregano, cumin, a bit of black pepper and sometimes onion powder depending lol
May 28, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost like blackened
May 28, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just bought some popcorn shrimp at the store, put some of that blackened on it and tossed it in the toaster oven... my mouth is still burning but so delicious lol
May 28, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Little bit of a nose drip lol
May 28, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably close enough, yeah lol
May 28, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll usually buy large things for spices so I can combine them in tupperware and shit for various different things
May 28, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my own taco seasoning which is pretty good
May 28, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is basically the same thing as above but with more cumin and garlic, and with red pepper flakes lol
May 28, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just buy little things of spices for individual stuff then big containers for like mixes that blackened one is 18 ounces so should last me a while lol
May 28, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got another little thing of red robin fry seasoning lol
May 28, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost bought a bottle of Chick Fil A sauce at the store today
May 28, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=chick+fil+a+sauce&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS902&oq=Chick+Fil+A+Sauce&aqs=chrome.0.0l8.4248j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
May 28, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't had Chick Fil a yet myselfl ol
May 28, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like glorified honey mustard lol
May 28, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never been one near me, but they did open one up last year that I still haven't checked out lol
May 28, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you have one near you... they make THE best chicken sandwich bar none
May 28, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the plain fried chicken sandwich with the 2 pickle slices they put on it.
May 28, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes all lovingly wrapped in a foil wrapper....
May 28, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The company may not like gay people but if Hitler made a chicken sandwich like that I would vote for him... lol
May 28, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 28, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll get it delivered for lunch tomorrow lol
May 29, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have waffle fries also good but I don't eat them much anymore since diabeetus lol
May 29, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cannot vouch for location differences, but the 4-5 of them I have had here in Florida have been consistently 10 out 10
May 29, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would eat them a LOT more if there was one close to me 
May 29, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the closest one is like 35 minutes drive from me, so the only time I get it is on the way to work. lol
May 29, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and not all the time since they are kind of pricey VS just a burger from random fast food place.
May 29, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, prices seem a bit up there
May 29, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey if it's quality food, not a problem lol
May 29, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the "cheap" chinese food I get from a place that opened up here a year or so ago, it's expensive for fast food but goddamn is it quality shit lol
May 29, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually spend like $20-$30ish for myself lol
May 29, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get that General Tso's combo with fried rice and crab rangoon and chinese donuts 
May 29, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 29, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to keep it under 10 bucks but yeah good quality stuff does seem to hit 20 quite easily
May 29, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess in that sense Chick Fil A for me (local prices) would be in the middle than lol
May 29, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's not too bad since it usually lasts for two meals worth
May 29, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God now I want chinese food lol
May 29, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 29, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Do you have bat soup...." lol
May 29, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how many of those prank calls they get now lol
May 29, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not much, seeing how business for them dropped so fucking bad cuz of Corona
May 29, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 29, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "DA CORONA R CHINAVIRUS SO BTR NUT BY DER FUD"
May 29, 2020 12:55 AM - Chary: Texas has chickfila everywhere
May 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Chary: Hands down my favorite fast food
May 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Chary: My only regret is that only doordash delivers them
May 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Chary: And they have the highest fees
May 29, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think Doordash is the only one to deliver here as well
May 29, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT I GOT THEM TRUMPBUX SO WHO CARES
May 29, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;
May 29, 2020 12:58 AM - veenx0704: why is txswitch.com sx core expnsive than the official site:/
May 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Because you touch yourself
May 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, what kind of pasta should I use with Alfredo sauce? 
May 29, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fettuccine or Linguini
May 29, 2020 1:01 AM - veenx0704: um...
May 29, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, just a bit over 1TB more to go now
May 29, 2020 1:44 AM - Sicklyboy: 1TB? What you downloadin boi
May 29, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amputation porn
May 29, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Moving 3.4tb of stuff from my old 4tb external to an 8tb one lol
May 29, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: To add to my Pi NAS
May 29, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been going since yesterday afternoon lol
May 29, 2020 2:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of meat do i put in this pasta? Ground beef, Ham, Pork, or Chicken? 
May 29, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Chicken generally goes with Alfredo
May 29, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But Steak would as well
May 29, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or Shrimp
May 29, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes Italian sausage is good, too
May 29, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Really anything tbh works well, since Alfredo is a fairly simple sauce it'll go well with most things
May 29, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I prefer chicken myself, with broccoli as well
May 29, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made blackened popcorn shrimp earlier it was amazing 10 out 10 would eat again.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 30, 2020)

May 29, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol https://imgur.com/gallery/R6hKUoX
May 29, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RTNuyUG
May 29, 2020 8:25 AM - Veho: Chef Boy Howdy.
May 29, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/11kB7HS
May 29, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: I want.
May 29, 2020 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds good psi
May 29, 2020 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw a recipe for asian style popcorn chicken that looked amazing
May 29, 2020 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they use corn starch instead of flour, makes them super crunchy
May 29, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oMBdYTM
May 29, 2020 12:39 PM - kenenthk: Who the fuck still makes controllers use AA batteries
May 29, 2020 12:39 PM - kenenthk: Afterglow is who fuck them
May 29, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my Xbox One controller I just bought does
May 29, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but it seems to last forever on one set so that's nice.
May 29, 2020 12:45 PM - kenenthk: But you can buy recharge kits
May 29, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine Afterglow controllers are at the same high quality
May 29, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk true and I am considering doing just that lol
May 29, 2020 12:46 PM - kenenthk: still dont even know if i can downgrade this shit 4.83 slim ps3
May 29, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think you need to downgrade?
May 29, 2020 12:49 PM - kenenthk: Then what do you run?
May 29, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hen or what ever
May 29, 2020 12:49 PM - kenenthk: link?
May 29, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CcgaDGBDOas
May 29, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://wololo.net/2019/03/22/latest-ps3-firmware-4-84-now-hacked-thanks-to-hybrid-firmware-release/
May 29, 2020 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Work on any?
May 29, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Wolo has tutorials lol
May 29, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is two things, one is a firmware you might be able to use, one is HEN that WILL work on yours.
May 29, 2020 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I'm on 4.83 tho dont know if I should go ahead and upgrade
May 29, 2020 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I wanna finally play heavy rain you fuck
May 29, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do NOT upgrade to the latest
May 29, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: HEN will allow you to run loaders  lol
May 29, 2020 12:52 PM - kenenthk: On 4.83?
May 29, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes
May 29, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stay on 4.83
May 29, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.psxhax.com/
May 29, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's THE best place to do PS3 stuff lol
May 29, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Has a 300gb hdd also not bad for 30 bucks
May 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.psxhax.com/articles/categories/ps3-cfw-and-hacks.11/
May 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just that hard drive is probably worth that much lol
May 29, 2020 12:54 PM - kenenthk: I dont know this shit
May 29, 2020 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Well I ended up having to buy a controller so it equalled to 50
May 29, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Still has good use in it since I can use it on pc also and ps3
May 29, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
May 29, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like you could have done CFW if you where on 4.82 lol
May 29, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't update they might crack 4.83 yet lol
May 29, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk just wait like 3 years, the PS3 emulator should run all the games by then lol
May 29, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.slashdot.org/story/20/05/28/2023250/a-350-anti-5g-device-is-just-a-128mb-usb-stick-teardown-finds
May 29, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't update they might crack 4.83 yet lol < ? PS3HEN runs on all firmware just fine lol
May 29, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Including latest, which is 4.86 lol
May 29, 2020 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Nah I still have a chipped ps1 I use when I wanna run ps1 games sometimes
May 29, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.psx-place.com/threads/update-4-86-ps3hen-v3-0-1-view-latest-changes-to-the-ps3-exploit-for-superslims-noncfw-models.23955/ <
May 29, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, PSX-Place is the best place for PS3 stuff, not PSXHax lol
May 29, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh neat lol
May 29, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk there you go run PS3HEN lol
May 29, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom can HEN use loaders? I thought they worked with them or something now?
May 29, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Multiman runs just fine without issue with PS3hen
May 29, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh BDISO support
May 29, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need a full CFW anymore, HFW works just fine
May 29, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk there you go just have to do much of anything just install that HEN thing and set up your drive 
May 29, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably have to FTP the games to your hard drive from your PC? Not sure lol
May 29, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I haven't turned my PS3 on in so long...
May 29, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah same lol
May 29, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS3 emulation is good enough I don't need to bother
May 29, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it has gotten pretty good and is getting better.
May 29, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus 4K PS3 games look nice lol
May 29, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only like 150GB more to go until file transfer is done lol
May 29, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at 50MBps that's only like 3 hours?
May 29, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0rzihww.mp4
May 29, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be like an hour and a half
May 29, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe less since the last few files will be big ol' 8GB videos lol
May 29, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 1 hour if it's solid 50MB's lol
May 29, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho from cursed image to cool in one slice!
May 29, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQ_AETO7Fn4 < Also, fucking kek lol
May 29, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well yeah they use like 250 watts at peak and the VRM's probably are cooking lol
May 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just to barely beat AMD lol
May 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's because motherboard makers are using way more voltage than necessary
May 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Less so Intel's fault lol
May 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol mobo companies are always doing that kind of stuff lol
May 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to this scope, no lol
May 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel just left zero margin for doing that stuff
May 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some motherboards are just fine, others are using waaaaaaay too much voltage, way more than necessary per Intel's spec
May 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I question the longevity of the CPU and mobo in this situation.
May 29, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Gigabyte board, for example, was using 1.27v for only 4.3ghz
May 29, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas Gamers Nexus could get 5+ghz with like 1.1v
May 29, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ride the lightning and overclock your breakfast  lol
May 29, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But more volts is good  Can't get more mega hurtz if you don't got the powa!
May 29, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel just needs to let us have like 9 volts it's fine really lol
May 29, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yes tech support?.... I tried to touch my computer and the plastic parts of it are melting and I think it shot lightning at me...."
May 29, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://media.giphy.com/media/kqGNZmuPC2BZS/giphy.gif
May 29, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So apparently what some motherboard makers are doing is taking PL1 limits and maxing them out instead of sticking to Intel's specs lol
May 29, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Volts is volts!!!
May 29, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So instead of boosting the correct amount of time at the correct frequency, they're eating way more power and clocking higher than Intel's specs lol
May 29, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's not Intel that's the issue, it's motherboards being dumb and ignoring the specs from Intel lol
May 29, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://memegenerator.net/img/instances/63914275/460-volt-3-phase-power-we-dont-need-no-stinking-460-208-will-work-just-fine.jpg
May 29, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mobo companies are anti Intel? lol
May 29, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably have been selling a lot less these days lol
May 29, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God 49x CPU multiplier at 1.3v is apparently what some mobos are doing, which is way silly high 
May 29, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At "stock" settings lol
May 29, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just means you can go like 6Ghz 
May 29, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14nm can use more electrons before electron quantum tunneling becomes an issue? lol
May 29, 2020 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: sure if you have liquid nitrogen 
May 29, 2020 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: well motherboards these days have multi core enhancement enabled out of the box which is technically OC
May 29, 2020 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't say i'm surprised
May 29, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With all the boost stuff and auto voltage stuff and this and that it's bound to happen that some company went way out spec probably roast a few chips in the process
May 29, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some bad calculations somewhere
May 29, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but the issue is that these aren't even good "out of the box" multicore enhancements, they're pushing 1.3v for a 4.9ghz clock on all cores which is way dumb high and makes 0 sense
May 29, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom probably bad math
May 29, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or the motherboard makers just don't care because no one calls them out on it lol
May 29, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some decimal in the wrong place..... You can trust those beady mofos lol
May 29, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or that lol
May 29, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just throw the blame at Intel, cuz it's their chips after all!
May 29, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas reviews show actually "good" thermals, albeit still with shit power consumption but not to the extent of some of these motherboards lol
May 29, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mobo companies "More Voltage!!!!" Clown picture lol
May 29, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instead of more cores lol
May 29, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, have you tried Minecraft Dungeons yet Psi? It's like Diablo for kids lol
May 29, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did see some video of it
May 29, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has pvp and can I hack and cheat to make kids cry?
May 29, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's ok lol
May 29, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah no PVP lol
May 29, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just PvE
May 29, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No classes either which is a bit dumb
May 29, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Then he said he had sex with my mom and called me a noob...." Lol
May 29, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like ultra-simple and mindless so it kinda works
May 29, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the original Diablo and town kill hack... Lol
May 29, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/motherboard-makers-are-sidestepping-intels-cpu-overclocking-lock/
May 29, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DvgQIJl.mp4
May 29, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/One49I8
May 29, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, so close to being done lol. Just gotta finish Whose Line and then like 7 movies and it'll FINALLY BE DONE
May 29, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: Psi, was that a comment on the Intel overclock-lock-unblock, or the gaming setup?
May 29, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Both lol
May 29, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom's 8TBs lol
May 29, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's an unlimited power kind of day lol
May 29, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have like 3.7TB of free space when it's done lol
May 29, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4BCll1B.mp4
May 29, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: Digeridoo and guitar. Digeridurr.
May 29, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more cowbell lol
May 29, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cVsQLlk-T0s
May 29, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: Öyster.
May 29, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
May 29, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Hard drives are a nerds dick measuring contest
May 29, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk so your working with what 400MBs? Lol
May 29, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit just remembered where my other 400GB IDE drive lol
May 29, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XP retro system lol
May 29, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Ure daughter does like to play with my amiga
May 29, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Athlon 64 1.4Ghz or something lol ATI 1600X
May 29, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You mean La Migra? Lol
May 29, 2020 2:48 PM - skirox: save game manager
May 29, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: Storage space is a necessity. YOu can never have too much storage space. Hard drives are not a dick measuring contest.
May 29, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: CPUs, on the other hand...
May 29, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwww shit, on the X's now
May 29, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SO CLOSE
May 29, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i think only the highest multi core enhancement settings overvolt, but yknow, it might sound high for an OC but the thing is that when you OC you test the system for stability to achieve the highest clockspeed and lowest voltage and multi core enhancement can't do any of that
May 29, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: so they have to make an assumption as to what clock speed and voltage combo will work on any system, and then bump up the voltages a little extra just to make doubly sure
May 29, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but again, it's the "default" setting to be set at 1.3v for a 4.9ghz "OC", which again, is a stupid high number regardless of "extra bumps to be doubly sure".
May 29, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1.33v is enough to push 5.2ghz on all cores for an OC
May 29, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you have a good binned CPU, of course
May 29, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The issue is that this "default" setting is causing a ton of instability on users who OC on their own
May 29, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And causing way more heat and power consumption than Intel's spec for "factory OC" boards
May 29, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, @Flame, I got that first SD2SP2 a couple days ago lol, USPS found the fucking package finally. So I got a free SD2SP2 ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:34 PM - Flame: im calling the cops @Tom
May 29, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's ok, it probably cost the Chinese guy like $0.02 to manufacture ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:37 PM - Flame: lol
May 29, 2020 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Yea do call the cops on tom
May 29, 2020 3:38 PM - Flame: fuck you ken. Tom is my brother, im joking obversely.
May 29, 2020 3:39 PM - Flame: ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:40 PM - kenenthk: I call the cops ok n my brother all the time still do it
May 29, 2020 3:40 PM - Flame: snitches get stitches
May 29, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: It's probably not the best time to call the cops on anyone right now.
May 29, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: 
May 29, 2020 3:44 PM - Flame: @Veho
May 29, 2020 3:44 PM - Flame: yep
May 29, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, it's done. 3.45TB of shit finally moved
May 29, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 29, 2020 3:45 PM - Flame: is they 3.45TB of midget porn?
May 29, 2020 3:45 PM - Flame: damn
May 29, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, as if I download porn
May 29, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what the internet is for Flame ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's 3.45TB of pirates movies and music ;O;O;
May 29, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 29, 2020 3:46 PM - Flame: my collection is small midget compared to yours
May 29, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3.45TB of pirates movies and music, 4.5TB of pirated games 
May 29, 2020 3:48 PM - Flame: you telling you dont have amazon prime, netflix, desney plus, HBO go
May 29, 2020 3:48 PM - Flame: and spotify
May 29, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, I only waste my money on Amazon Prime and Netflix ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:49 PM - Flame: no spotify?
May 29, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck no, that's what the internet is for ;O;
May 29, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife uses Prime Music, which is included with Prime, and the free Google Play Music for music shit lol
May 29, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I just torrent entire discographies for artists I like lol
May 29, 2020 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just use soundcloud these days
May 29, 2020 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: might buy some shit on bandcamp
May 29, 2020 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: and for anything mainstream i have tidal
May 29, 2020 4:04 PM - Flame: why tidal
May 29, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tidal is the one with lossless audio IIRC
May 29, 2020 4:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who wants a can of chef boyardee 
May 29, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: 
May 29, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: SAK with random stuff
May 29, 2020 4:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's good pasta
May 29, 2020 4:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I was talking about pasta last night
May 29, 2020 4:23 PM - Flame: okay give me the chef boyardee
May 29, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: Chef BoyHowdy.
May 29, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: I posted a video of some glazed chicken nugget things earlier, and it's occurred to me that I have a bunch of frozen breaded chicken schnitzels that I could cube and glaze. Hmm.
May 29, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wjXoMXq.mp4
May 29, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Knew from the 30 second point that was going to be general tso's chicken lol
May 29, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I make something similar occasionally, though without the peppers cuz I never have them on hand
May 29, 2020 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho making dinner plans for fancy chicken 
May 29, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: Yeah, with frozen premade chicken schnitzels  
May 29, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: Fucking fancy.
May 29, 2020 5:03 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: lol
May 29, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey Veho, you can make even the frozen-est, premade-iest things super fancy 
May 29, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We believe in you
May 29, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X6JGVhF.mp4
May 29, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: Your faith is misplaced.
May 29, 2020 5:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, microwave can turn frozen stuff into fancy things, is magic 
May 29, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: Very no.
May 29, 2020 5:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/tQ9IKC8.gif 
May 29, 2020 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Life is good doctor gave me xannies
May 29, 2020 5:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did he also give you Lolipop? 
May 29, 2020 5:31 PM - kenenthk: No sak not all doctors prescribe you dick
May 29, 2020 5:35 PM - Lilith Valentine: I want a lollipop!
May 29, 2020 5:39 PM - kenenthk: I can give you a lollipop
May 29, 2020 6:20 PM - Veho: s u c c
May 29, 2020 7:06 PM - sws: hi gbatemp
May 29, 2020 7:09 PM - TomRannd: sup dude
May 29, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soup kitchen
May 29, 2020 7:53 PM - Hambrew: xband theme song do be fire
May 29, 2020 7:53 PM - Hambrew: i have no clue why
May 29, 2020 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: u l e n t
May 29, 2020 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuO-rF9TFQ0
May 29, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: hambrew: it's catchy yeah
May 29, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/94037036 < Hmm, that's tempting
May 29, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No CPU, RAM, or PSU or anything lol. But getting those shouldn't be too bad these days, top end CPUs for it appear to go for about $50 each
May 29, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Two x5690s, 12 cores and 24 threads total running at 3.73ghz lol
May 29, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, DDR3 ECC RAM is cheaper than I thought, could shove 80GB in that for $80
May 29, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll throw a bid at it lol
May 29, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: if your CPU supports ECC RAM
May 29, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a server
May 29, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/pedge/r710-spec-sheet.pdf < This one
May 29, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget goodwill has that stupid region thing lol
May 29, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bid is only at $20 for the chassis and motherboard
May 29, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need a bunch of hard drives to toss in it? lol
May 29, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could shuck the 8TB drives from my externals, pop them in there lol
May 29, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But your Pi uses less power lol
May 29, 2020 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, shopgoodwill works here again
May 29, 2020 10:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: for a long time it was just server not found
May 29, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi Storage System or PiSS for short is an exciting new NAS solution!!! Don't miss this golden opportunity!!!!
May 29, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Psi, "cheap" chinese food won out today for dinner lol
May 29, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I got Chinese too
May 29, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Egg fu Yung lol
May 29, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shrimp.... Just be on a shrimp kick lol
May 29, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my usual lol
May 29, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except minus the chinese donuts
May 29, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I got cookie dough in the fridge lo
May 29, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: l
May 29, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a bag of mix I keep meaning to make
May 29, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just too lazy lol
May 29, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even have random stuff to add like extra chocolate chip and nuts lol
May 29, 2020 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: chinese donuts?
May 29, 2020 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that's made up
May 29, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://thewoksoflife.com/youtiao-recipe/ <
May 29, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fried dough, usually covered to fuck in sugar
May 29, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Commonly called Chinese Donuts in chinese food places
May 29, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In Chinese buffets they're usually just little dough balls
May 29, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But same thing
May 29, 2020 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that's made up
May 29, 2020 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: american chinese as they call it
May 29, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Youtiao < literally from China
May 29, 2020 11:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karaage 
May 29, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: those aren't alls
May 29, 2020 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: balls*
May 29, 2020 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: give
May 30, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well fuck, I now own an actual server 
May 30, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $45 shipped lol
May 30, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered two x5680's from Aliexpress for $80 total lol
May 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/47916/intel-xeon-processor-x5680-12m-cache-3-33-ghz-6-40-gt-s-intel-qpi.html < 6c/12t, 3.60ghz turbo lol
May 30, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be great when it shows up and not have a motherboard in it lol
May 30, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a dead one lol
May 30, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently two of these has similar multi-threaded performance to an R5 2600 
May 30, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12c/24t matches 6c/12t 2600 
May 30, 2020 2:21 AM - Joe88: what are you even doing with these servers
May 30, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno lol
May 30, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's just one lol
May 30, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2020 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Let's go party in tom new server 
May 30, 2020 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e_MQcCJTrw
May 30, 2020 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is great
May 30, 2020 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: *honk*
May 30, 2020 2:46 AM - TomRannd: Oh! i had that one
May 30, 2020 2:46 AM - TomRannd: it was one of the easier ones to get at school
May 30, 2020 2:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: at school? lol
May 30, 2020 2:52 AM - TomRannd: yeah man, i was a bad kid
May 30, 2020 2:52 AM - TomRannd: id give these little laptops viruses all the time.
May 30, 2020 2:52 AM - TomRannd: it was what id do instead of singing during choir class
May 30, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/GTA-5-Civilization-6-Borderlands-and-just-maybe-The-Witcher-3-great-but-who-exactly-are-all-these-Epic-games-for-anyway.466996.0.html
May 30, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Witcher 3 might be next.... Now that's one I do want!
May 30, 2020 3:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, make a strawberry shortcake


----------



## TaigaChat (May 31, 2020)

May 30, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.hexus.net/tech/news/mainboard/142990-msi-confirms-amd-400-series-motherboards-support-zen-3/
May 30, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic those are delicious....
May 30, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S1daLRFbdPY
May 30, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WxjJxp9KtKU
May 30, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man everyone sleeps at night lol
May 30, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even Veho but at least his night is partially daytime here lol
May 30, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lwVvLrD
May 30, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HjEWYvO
May 30, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dhXxCoX0bso
May 30, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://lifehacker.com/the-best-features-from-windows-10s-big-may-2020-update-1843711706/amp
May 30, 2020 10:10 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
May 30, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't kenenthk  lol
May 30, 2020 10:20 AM - kenenthk: Fucking flash drive broke which explains why it wouldnt read the update gotta wait 2 hours for walmart fucks to open now
May 30, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to Leave work soon but come back at 7 lol
May 30, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
May 30, 2020 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Walmart may not even be 24/7 anymore pisses me off
May 30, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Amazon is 24/7 and they love you long time lol
May 30, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but they wont even deliver someday right now
May 30, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: All I need is a fucking 16gb flashdrive so i can fucking play heavy rain but people are being fucks
May 30, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No external hard drives around?
May 30, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I have like 4 lol
May 30, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Multiman working for you?
May 30, 2020 10:25 AM - kenenthk: Only external I have is backed up with my 360 games
May 30, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if it has 16GB you can still use it lol
May 30, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: Unless I could fat32 with an external bay using a laptop drive and run the update that way
May 30, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can virtual USB from your phone
May 30, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android right?
May 30, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No MicroSD to USB adapters! Lol
May 30, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tomsguide.com/amp/us/use-android-phone-as-usb-drive,news-21246.html
May 30, 2020 10:29 AM - kenenthk: What was the program in windows called to format external hdds
May 30, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Disk management
May 30, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Partition magic
May 30, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.easeus.com/partition-manager/epm-free.html
May 30, 2020 10:33 AM - kenenthk: How could I forget DM
May 30, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could just partition off like what ever free space into Fat32 and that should work
May 30, 2020 10:34 AM - kenenthk: But it only gives NTFS or exfat to format to
May 30, 2020 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Been ages since I fucked with this shit
May 30, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your installing the games on the 300GB drive so that's fine there Multiman can handle that
May 30, 2020 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Guess I'm cmding this fucker
May 30, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: it will do Fat32 but I think you have to use a command lol
May 30, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=windows+10+format+fat32&oq=windows+10+format+&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0l3.8149j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
May 30, 2020 10:40 AM - kenenthk: C:\Users\Kenneth>Format /FS:FAT32 F: The type of the file system is NTFS. The new file system is FAT32. Enter current volume label for drive F: New Volume  WARNING, ALL DATA ON NON-REMOVABLE DISK DRIVE F: WILL BE LOST! Proceed with Format (Y/N)? Y Formatting 74.5 GB 0 percent completed.
May 30, 2020 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Cool
May 30, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Going to be slow as shit tho
May 30, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It shouldn't take too long to be honest
May 30, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One recommendation if your going to use that drive to transfer games use NTFS some games have files larger than 4GB
May 30, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you can FTP them using Multiman and like FileZilla
May 30, 2020 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Ps3wont read my drives k ow the usb works cause the co stroller works
May 30, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: weird lol
May 30, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you plug it into the USB slot all the way to the left?
May 30, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1xdcqq88dc
May 30, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2HJNzzRclo
May 30, 2020 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Oh nice it was just the flash drive giving an issue
May 30, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your all custom firmware now?
May 30, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: installing
May 30, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Love having a walmart less then 1 mile down the road
May 30, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: but fuck them for having store hours now
May 30, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet you finally got in on the hacked PS3 gang lol
May 30, 2020 12:45 PM - kenenthk: Yeah in glorious sd cause this fuck knew he was selling a fucked ps3 console
May 30, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk the one like half a mile from me also has hours now 
May 30, 2020 12:46 PM - kenenthk: And I realized every sony console I own now is hacked 
May 30, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol about time lol
May 30, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: I almost wanted to punch this grown man waiting in line for them to open "oh they open at 7 now?" Me yup thats why I'm standing here "I wasnt talking to you" fucking asshole
May 30, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have said "I wasn't talking to you either..."
May 30, 2020 12:49 PM - kenenthk: I instead said my dick opens at 7 also
May 30, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least your mom is still open 24 7.... Lol
May 30, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona can't stop the bona!!!
May 30, 2020 1:07 PM - kenenthk: cool hen installed
May 30, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now for Multiman and stuff 
May 30, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Whats a good ftp server pkg for mm
May 30, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mm has ftp built in?
May 30, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/ps3homebrew/wiki/multiman#wiki_ftp_server
May 30, 2020 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Where do you find ip and log in shit
May 30, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you access your router?
May 30, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it probably has the IP if everything in your house
May 30, 2020 1:20 PM - kenenthk: yeah
May 30, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If not I think Multiman can tell you
May 30, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably on one of it's screens lol
May 30, 2020 1:21 PM - kenenthk: That doesnt help you fuck 
May 30, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's in advanced settings for multiman IIRC
May 30, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is your basement dry now?
May 30, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Or maybe its the thing at the fucking bottom of the screen that says IP 
May 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be lol
May 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the most part
May 30, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Where do game pkgs usually go?
May 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never did get a chance to rent a carpet extractor cuz the fuckers at the various hardware stores never fucking call me when they get rentals back
May 30, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I've been using a shitty little steam cleaner to just suck the water up best I can lol
May 30, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: now I'm not sure if you need a port number and username and password
May 30, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to move a bunch of the heavy stuff on the floor though to get it all
May 30, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: I jsut put the ip in and it connected
May 30, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Port should just be 21
May 30, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make a folder called games
May 30, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's not there lol
May 30, 2020 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but what folder do you put the pkgs in?
May 30, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: hdd0?
May 30, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter
May 30, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but they need to be installed
May 30, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a folder in hdd0 called packages
May 30, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And just throw them in there
May 30, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pkgs are like zip files
May 30, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: I see a PKG folder assuming that'll work
May 30, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: so its just like og xbox ftp
May 30, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much
May 30, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: psi pm that ps3 back up site again
May 30, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even remember Wich one I sent lol check on history
May 30, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: you know how many bullshit pms I have from you?
May 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can DL from PSN helper or something now
May 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's a nice _PSN_ site where you can _DL_ things on a _.NET_work.
May 30, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: link pls
May 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All in PKG files with RAPs to accompany them
May 30, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just can't register the files on my PS3 because my USB 0 port is busted lol
May 30, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Raps
May 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah RAP files are forbidden to me lol
May 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 30, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Stop being cryptic 
May 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ReactPSN won't go  so sad lol
May 30, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pretty much only use it for RPCS3 lol
May 30, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can RPCS3 use RAPS? Lol
May 30, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean yeah lol
May 30, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So much easier finding pkg files from that site than ISOs lol
May 30, 2020 1:33 PM - kenenthk: So it goes GAMES > Folder of game name > pkg/rap
May 30, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So true lol
May 30, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to play Haze for the PS3 kenenthk lol
May 30, 2020 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk what a rap is but i am 99% sure rpcs3 cannot use them since it only loads extracted games
May 30, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you're 99% wrong lol
May 30, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can load ISOs, extracted games, or install pkg files
May 30, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RAP files are license files, required for PKG games you install
May 30, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just plop them into exdata
May 30, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: nope
May 30, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: wiki says nothing about loading isos or pkgs, you can install update and dlc pkgs but the base game must be extracted according to that
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've literally installed pkg games
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that was a whole process
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For ISOs you just mount them
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: mount them?
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: how's it gonna decrypt them without the keys
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, with an image mounter
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: ew-
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: ew.
May 30, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: because as i learned the keys are not included
May 30, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: gotta patch the iso with the keys, then use another tool to decrypt it using the embedded keys, then yet another tool to extract.... would be nice to skip the last two steps but still manual work required in any case
May 30, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You do have to decrypt them, yes, but using PKGs is 100% easier
May 30, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since you literally just install them, and throw the license file in the correct place
May 30, 2020 2:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: there wasn't a pkg
May 30, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Can multiman scan for rap files if its missing?
May 30, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMsvr55cTZ0 < potentially yeeting dudes into space, pt2
May 30, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If anyone wants to watch
May 30, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to launch in about 4 hours
May 30, 2020 3:39 PM - IceX89: Any one know of where I can get a copy of Wii U OS image to reflash Wii U?
May 30, 2020 6:08 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Don't ask for warez here.
May 30, 2020 6:09 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Google is your friend.
May 30, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure that's not even a "thing" is it? You can't just "flash" the firmware for the Wii U AFAIK, it's pretty much updates which can only be done online/through games (and hacks I think?) or reflashing your NAND backup
May 30, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you need one to repair a bricked Wii U, and you didn't make a NAND backup yourself, you're basically fucked
May 30, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would assume, anywaysa
May 30, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't followed the Wii U scene at all, but I assume it's similar to most Nintendo homebrew scenes, if a bit more basic lol
May 30, 2020 7:02 PM - 1337Matty: Hi. Bye. 
May 30, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMsvr55cTZ0 < potentially yeeting dudes into space, pt2 < Space yeet incoming in 10 minutes
May 30, 2020 7:21 PM - T-hug: ¥.¥
May 30, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
May 30, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, good launch
May 30, 2020 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 30, 2020 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is T-hug okay? What Language is he speaking in chat?
May 31, 2020 1:20 AM - Hambrew: "rice rice taco" -announcer
May 31, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't see the space X launch  had to work lol
May 31, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So now we can add riots to 2020
May 31, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This year is gonna win apocalypse bingo for sure
May 31, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still have like half the year to go hmmm what's next cataclysmic eruption on Hawaii?
May 31, 2020 2:53 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Hey, it's been a while so I've forgotten where to go for emulation problems with only specific games.
May 31, 2020 2:53 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Where should I be going for that again?
May 31, 2020 2:54 AM - Sora de Eclaune: The "Emulator" section for that system?
May 31, 2020 3:02 AM - matpower: Hmm, depends
May 31, 2020 3:02 AM - matpower: If it is a relatively new console, yeah. I think it could fit there
May 31, 2020 3:02 AM - matpower: Otherwise I would play it safe and post it at PC Gaming or Mobile sections
May 31, 2020 3:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: It's Wiiware.
May 31, 2020 3:12 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I know I could throw it on my Wii real quick, but I can't be bothered to find an SD card right now and this is more or less a test to see if I like the game enough to keep it.
May 31, 2020 3:15 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I won't even try to hide it. I'm jumping on that Pokemon Mystery Dungeon bandwagon.
May 31, 2020 3:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wow, Haven't seen Sora here for like... ever!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 1, 2020)

May 31, 2020 4:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Yeah! I thought I'd stop by since it's been so long.
May 31, 2020 4:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh, you're still here. 
May 31, 2020 4:12 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I was troubleshooting a TV. Sorry about that!
May 31, 2020 4:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You handle your business, no one is keeping you here. Lol 
May 31, 2020 4:12 AM - Sora de Eclaune: No, no, I've got business here too.
May 31, 2020 4:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of business? Hacking game consoles?
May 31, 2020 4:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I was going to try out the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Wiiware titles to see if I like them enough to bother hacking them into my Wii, now that the games are fan translated.
May 31, 2020 4:15 AM - Sora de Eclaune: However, Dolphin seems to dislike them, so I've come to ask for assistance.
May 31, 2020 4:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why not get the new one on the switch? 
May 31, 2020 4:16 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I'm out of a job due to quarantine.
May 31, 2020 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least your safe. 
May 31, 2020 4:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well, maybe your dolphin needs update?
May 31, 2020 4:17 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I checked for an update but it said I was up to date.
May 31, 2020 4:18 AM - Sora de Eclaune: If you need the full details, I made a post about it on the Wii Emulation board.
May 31, 2020 4:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well honestly, I never tried that game. Though I know I would just put it on my wii if I wanted to, considering I still struggle to get dolphin functional sometimes. 
May 31, 2020 4:20 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Surprisingly, I've had no trouble with any game straight out of the box in Dolphin.
May 31, 2020 4:20 AM - Sora de Eclaune: ...well, except for FFCC: My Life as a Darklord, but that's more about the DLC than the main portion of the game.
May 31, 2020 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your system must be super good then 
May 31, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Dolphin does GC almost perfect
May 31, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X I only have issues with the intro on some Factor 5 games
May 31, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Disco one stutters a bit but to be fair the only time I got full speed on it was a super over locked i5
May 31, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And by over locked I mean I was hitting speeds that made me nervous and it wasn't super stable lol
May 31, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna say like 4.6 or 4.8 GHz
May 31, 2020 5:31 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oops! Sorry, I was placating my cat.
May 31, 2020 5:31 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Anyway, I get stutters on random games. Mostly Gamecube titles.
May 31, 2020 6:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: dolphin works great  on even low end hardware these days, but you wanna use asynchronous ubershaders
May 31, 2020 6:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: and there can be loading lag/stuttering on a HDD
May 31, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5838pr793v0
May 31, 2020 6:35 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Man, I fell asleep at my desk.
May 31, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it wasn't on your keyboard
May 31, 2020 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Internet version of talking in your sleep lol
May 31, 2020 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: more like the internet version of snoring
May 31, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
May 31, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/05/arbys-pours-coke-floats-and-root-beer-this-summer-2020.html
May 31, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: Ew.
May 31, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 31, 2020 12:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never understood floats, i made one at a buffet that happened to have coke and vanilla ice cream and it just kind of ends up a disgusting looking mixture
May 31, 2020 12:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ice cream melts and no one likes melted ice cream
May 31, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First your supposed to use root beer, coke can work but it's meh... Then cold soda to slow it melting the ice cream and eat it like right away the ending is the best part though the combination of flavors is to die for lol
May 31, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I find with coke it's just too spicy the pepper flavor clashes in my opinion
May 31, 2020 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't have root beer and people do it with coke too
May 31, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: spicy? lol
May 31, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: not the word i would use to describe coke
May 31, 2020 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah, i do prefer root beer over coke in general so
May 31, 2020 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: just find it a bit too sweet
May 31, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: one nice thing about root beer is that every fast food place has it. here you can hardly find it and when you do it's expensive imported stuff from US with pricing to match
May 31, 2020 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: in singapore i mean every fast food place there has it
May 31, 2020 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: A&W
May 31, 2020 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: seen A&W root beer here too it's just insanely expensive
May 31, 2020 4:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 31, 2020 4:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: LAST DAY OF MAY
May 31, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you ever see IBC Root Beer Jdbye, pick that shit up. One of the best root beers out there, was my favorite brand before I quit drinking soda
May 31, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not the hugest fan of root beer in general, but that stuff is real good
May 31, 2020 4:34 PM - Hambrew: e
May 31, 2020 4:54 PM - Memoir: Makes an amazing float, too
May 31, 2020 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: might have it in singapore
May 31, 2020 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have a lot of american stuff
May 31, 2020 7:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-3-5-Inch-Internal-Drive-HDWG11AXZSTA/dp/B07CSDP4HY/ref=sr_1_13?dchild=1&keywords=10tb+hard+drive&qid=1590954167&sr=8-13 wonder if the ps3 would support this lol
May 31, 2020 7:44 PM - kenenthk: IBC hardly ever sells in the store I work in
May 31, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Strangely kenenthk I think that breaks down to marketing, IBC has almost no marketing. It is probably the best root beer though
May 31, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm although in the diet I think A&W might be slightly better.
May 31, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably more price, it's fairly expensive IIRC
May 31, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been a long time since I had either though. The last soda I bought was some diet vernors lol
May 31, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 4 glass bottles are like $3 or something
May 31, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth it lol
May 31, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $3.15 at my local grocery store for a pack of 4 12oz bottles, whereas you can get 6 A&W 16.9oz bottles for like $2.50 lol
May 31, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess ken just works in a poor people area store ;O;
May 31, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 31, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes A&W is on sale here like 1$ for a 2 liter
May 31, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally I can get it for like 1.25 or 1.50 at Walmart
May 31, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course I haven't checked the prices in ages... since this whole corona thing so maybe they are different now?
May 31, 2020 8:09 PM - kenenthk: They charge like $6 for a pack of the shit
May 31, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn kenenthk
May 31, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slashdot.org/story/20/05/30/0217211/eight-amazon-workers-have-now-died-from-covid-19
May 31, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: note to self, don't buy from amazon
May 31, 2020 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: last time i ordered from there it was shipped with DHL express and arrived overnight... not enough time to kill corona
May 31, 2020 9:20 PM - kenenthk: you're complaining about getting an item quick?
May 31, 2020 9:30 PM - TomRannd: welp, thats the first
May 31, 2020 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: ...yes
May 31, 2020 9:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes i am
May 31, 2020 9:45 PM - kenenthk: you're banned from every shopping site except wish you ungrateful fuck 
May 31, 2020 9:56 PM - Lilith Valentine: I beg you don’t cry! ;0;
May 31, 2020 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i use aliexpress
May 31, 2020 10:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 31, 2020 11:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/gsAlzny 
Jun 1, 2020 12:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I've seen that before and it's disgusting.
Jun 1, 2020 12:15 AM - Sora de Eclaune: If I ever make a food commercial, I'm demanding the food be edible after the shoot.
Jun 1, 2020 12:35 AM - RedBlueGreen: Redeemed some points when it was on sale for 75 cents on Switch. The Engrish is funny, but it's a terrible game, though a decent way to kill an hour every now and then.
Jun 1, 2020 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But is it worst that edible underwear? 
Jun 1, 2020 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cause that exist somewhere
Jun 1, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, first "big" test of the new external for my PiNAS and it transferred shit like 3x as fast 
Jun 1, 2020 3:14 AM - JadenTS: hey!
Jun 1, 2020 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 2, 2020)

Jun 1, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has that Pi 4 look out Intel and AMD lol still cool it's faster kind of makes me want one.
Jun 1, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But my use would be crazy different lol
Jun 1, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation box but my shield TV does it so there is that lol
Jun 1, 2020 7:05 AM - kenenthk: Finally got some games working on my ps3 but cant find any good emulators for it
Jun 1, 2020 8:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: that mashed potato ice cream doesn' look real, the texture's more like pudding and the stuff they smeared on it to make it look like it's melting looks like they smeared stuff on it
Jun 1, 2020 8:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK: not really possible, doing a shoot for a commercial takes a while and the real product won't stay pristine looking for that long
Jun 1, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk best emulator is probably RetroArch...
Jun 1, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 was not exactly a homebrew powerhouse
Jun 1, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get me wrong it has good homebrew just not a lot of choice.
Jun 1, 2020 9:26 AM - DinohScene: 360 has double the RAM ;')
Jun 1, 2020 9:27 AM - DinohScene: and that thing has shit all for homebrew
Jun 1, 2020 9:32 AM - kenenthk: I'm still amazed there hadn't been a easy softmod for the 360 yet
Jun 1, 2020 9:49 AM - DinohScene: has
Jun 1, 2020 9:49 AM - DinohScene: requirement was a flashed drive and a kernel equal or lower then 4548
Jun 1, 2020 9:53 AM - kenenthk: yeah but I mean a hen thing that works on all consoles
Jun 1, 2020 10:07 AM - DinohScene: I've heard of a private xam sploit
Jun 1, 2020 10:07 AM - DinohScene: but by now I doubt anything will come off it
Jun 1, 2020 10:07 AM - DinohScene: perhaps with SexBox launch
Jun 1, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WgxTHon.mp4
Jun 1, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DDYS7i3
Jun 1, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: The puff of death.
Jun 1, 2020 12:44 PM - 64bitmodels: so do i
Jun 1, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xs5twDa.mp4
Jun 1, 2020 12:45 PM - 64bitmodels: i only have the crappy switch version but its so much fun
Jun 1, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC03p4j_5Yc
Jun 1, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xs5twDa.mp4 <- seems legit
Jun 1, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000939388909.html < There you go Psi, a new shitty Android console for you to buy 
Jun 1, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how bad it is lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For that price I can only imagine pretty horrid
Jun 1, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although... That is not a completely unknown brand
Jun 1, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it can probably do PS1 and down lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But not epsxe quality PS1;more like some custom decent PS1 but not near perfect
Jun 1, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cortex A7 though, so it's gonna be real shit
Jun 1, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That came out in like 2011 I think? Lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's the same CPU that was in that Arcade stick I got to review lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other pow kiddy is weak too but it does not use Android so they seem to get more juice out of the cpu
Jun 1, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The down side is all the emulators are slow to update if at all
Jun 1, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the other one I know about has some custom ROM with better emulators
Jun 1, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure someone has probably ported Android or something to them lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a stripped down version with all the phone stuff removed
Jun 1, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh apparently they made a GPD rip off that has Android lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://obscurehandhelds.com/2019/02/the-powkiddy-x18-is-another-clamshell-android-handheld/ <
Jun 1, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes that's one lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they make a ton of these shitty handheld things lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/store/v3/home.html?shopId=5525064&sellerId=240083276&pagePath=index.htm
Jun 1, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From the reviews I have seen they are cheap but the quality is at least passable like cheap but decent birthday presents for kids
Jun 1, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of them have modded firmware
Jun 1, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000483199154.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0n.store_home.hotSpots_1102623574.0
Jun 1, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one is supposed to be pretty good
Jun 1, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew 512MB of DDR2 
Jun 1, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 350M is supposed to be even better but costs like 30 bucks more but they moved the analog stick on the right side and it has a metal case
Jun 1, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/srpwkh < But it will give you a handy, so that's nice
Jun 1, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah Tom it won't set any amazing power records
Jun 1, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom that's the Atari Lynx emulator
Jun 1, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For like all 5 good games on the Lynx lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Handy Game was like the name of the Lynx before it got named the Lynx IIRC Lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although Stun runner is kind of amazing for what it was....
Jun 1, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Handy Boy lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $85 though, way too expensive lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm like 90% sure it was meant to sound perverted
Jun 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the money went into the screen and controller and battery lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reviews say they get like 6 hours or something
Jun 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of shitty handhelds, I've been using that Gameboy Pi thing I got to review for a little bit, and it's still just as fucking shitty as before lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs a Pi 4 8GB in it!!!
Jun 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Power isn't the issue, it's just the fucking construction of the thing is awful lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it has a Pi 3a in it, so has all the power of a Pi 3
Jun 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks 
Jun 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can play PS1 games on this thing no problem, which is fun lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a 360 pad and glue a screen and pi to it lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably improve it by drilling new holes and using thicker screws, file down some of the larger 3D printed pieces that are shit
Jun 1, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But can't be bothered lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just use a hacked New Nintendo 3DS lol
Jun 1, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They do make another kit that I think is really interesting, has the OG GBA design but uses a Compute Module Pi instead of a normal Pi, which is really interesting
Jun 1, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-advance-cm3-phoenix-diy-kit/
Jun 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Little DDR module instead of a normal Pi
Jun 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!
Jun 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But $170 so fuck that lol
Jun 1, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been trying to imagine a perfect handheld device....
Jun 1, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Open sores and quality metal case no phone stuff decent SoC
Jun 1, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess a Pi 4 in a larger custom she'll
Jun 1, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good battery
Jun 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portable arcade or something lol
Jun 1, 2020 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Open sores? No thanks
Jun 1, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: https://folk.uio.no/hpv/linuxtoons/foxtrot.2000-02-07.png
Jun 1, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: Open sores.
Jun 1, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: (Don't worry, the link is safe.)
Jun 1, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, well shit. Looks like the physical left mouse button on my Razer Blade's trackpad is basically dead 
Jun 1, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't register anymore lol
Jun 1, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless I push really hard
Jun 1, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just pulled it apart, to see if there's any obvious damage on the switch itself or if there was any debris or anything sitting there, nope, looks fine, just doesn't work
Jun 1, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: clean it anyway
Jun 1, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the cable is fine, since the rest of the trackpad works fine and the right mouse button works fine
Jun 1, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did lol
Jun 1, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still not working
Jun 1, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: get some IPA or contact cleaner inside it
Jun 1, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: press the switch a bunch
Jun 1, 2020 3:37 PM - Veho: Those clicky switches tend to break, I wouldn't be surprised if you need to replace it.
Jun 1, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking like it, just tried pushing the switch directly and it's still not registering, it seems like the switch isn't making contact with the pad underneath
Jun 1, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It may be a "common" problem with this laptop since I just found a youtube video that shows how to replace the switch lol
Jun 1, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: p1ng is right, the switch sucks on all platforms  ;O;
Jun 1, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, one video anyways lol
Jun 1, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
Jun 1, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ordered some replacement switches, guess I'll see if that'll fix it
Jun 1, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: clean the pad
Jun 1, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't know what kind of button it is, thought it would be a regular momentary pushbutton as they're usually clicky
Jun 1, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/wurth-electronics-inc/430481025816/732-7022-1-ND/5225470 < uses these
Jun 1, 2020 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Q-tip dripping with IPA and squeeze it into any gaps
Jun 1, 2020 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: and press the button a bunch
Jun 1, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I did lol  11:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still not working
Jun 1, 2020 4:10 PM - kenenthk: listen to jd, hes a walking encyclopedia
Jun 1, 2020 4:17 PM - Veho: Q-tip dripping with Indian Pale Ale?
Jun 1, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: answer my pm veho
Jun 1, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: 
Jun 1, 2020 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Udrunk
Jun 1, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, found 2x 870W PSUs for that Dell server lol
Jun 1, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $30
Jun 1, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Grabbing those
Jun 1, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to pick up RAM at some point and a couple heatsinks and I should have everything for it
Jun 1, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CPUs gonna take forever to get here anyways so I got time lol
Jun 1, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PVfDrZC.jpg
Jun 1, 2020 7:30 PM - TomRannd: well...
Jun 1, 2020 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Its official Amazon chat agents are retarded
Jun 1, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey don't talk about Devin that way 
Jun 1, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 1, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: He likes it
Jun 1, 2020 7:46 PM - kenenthk: People are stealing packages here Amazon: well can you do this or that? No or I wouldnt be contacting you
Jun 1, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: "Can you just run after the guy who stole them and steal them back? Why not?"
Jun 1, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: "Have you tried moving somewhere less shitty?"
Jun 1, 2020 8:13 PM - kenenthk: Now my sleeps fucked over a $50 fucking vacuum because no one will kick the kids in these apartments
Jun 1, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: If my $13 sub gets here first I'm bitching out amazon again
Jun 1, 2020 8:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=199pEHD20x8
Jun 1, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: Neat but expensive.
Jun 1, 2020 8:33 PM - kenenthk: I may go to the gun range next week
Jun 1, 2020 8:57 PM - kenenthk: I'll do fine if I think of psi 
Jun 1, 2020 9:25 PM - Veho: Oh, you mean that kind of gun  
Jun 1, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DBi0eUzkLg&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 1, 2020 9:34 PM - Veho: So tl;dw it's crap?
Jun 1, 2020 9:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OpfyQSG.mp4
Jun 1, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy what a surprise, a shitty chinese handheld is shitty!
Jun 1, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 1, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, PSU guy already shipped the PSU lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those 2 PSUs will be pushing more watts than all of my desktops combined lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And costs less than what one of my PSUs costs Lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could adapt them to desktop use lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom the CPU coolers you need might be hard to find? I can't remember what server chips I was watching a video on and they had a rough time finding heat sinks and eventually had to adapt some desktop ones with zip ties and stuff lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They use proprietary slots, but I believe there's a guy or a company or something that makes adapters so you can plug in ATX power cables lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they're super cheapo lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The OEM ones that go into this Dell are literally a fucking slab of aluminum lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably different boards and CPUs I was watching then (good thing) lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TY129-Dell-PE-R710-Heatsink-Lot-of-2/164045298172 < ie
Jun 1, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $10+$8 shipping for two big ol' slabs lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: worth it lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the server chassis fans are supposed to push air through the fins lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So now that you have an actual server you won't be needing your Pi 4.... lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, which I might need to buy, too 
Jun 1, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure if it comes with it lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm like 99% sure I'm never going to use this beyond playing with random server things lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking of setting up like multiple VMs for stuff, possibly try and get like Mac OS to run in one lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Run a private WoW server
Jun 1, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think those make good money lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting up a Minecraft server is something I'm also considering lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically for just my wife and I and a couple friends, but I doubt that would last long lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need a lot of dedidated ram for that 
Jun 1, 2020 9:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.change.org/p/minneapolis-district-attorney-raise-the-degree/psf/promote_or_share all those donations
Jun 1, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have my eye on 80GB of DDR3 right now lol
Jun 1, 2020 9:58 PM - kenenthk: But can that be enough for crysis?
Jun 1, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you mean Chrome?
Jun 1, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 80GB's... best I can do is 4 tabs open! Chrome probably lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And here I though 32GB's of RAM was a lot 
Jun 1, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIsawDx_HJw
Jun 1, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: thought even hmmm damn I am still half awake lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's only like $80, too Psi lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 1333mhz though lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's as fast as the CPU supports lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Motherboard supports 288GB though, has 18 slots lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus
Jun 1, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it quad channel?
Jun 1, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trichannel lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, I assume
Jun 1, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh so that makes up for some of the speed lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, three channels
Jun 1, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So effectively 3999Mhz lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 8998Mhz since Double Data Rate lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:16 PM - kenenthk: 18 sluts? Hell yes
Jun 1, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm or is DDR3 quad pumped... I forget lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jun 1, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: In life you get 18 sluts blow yourself up you get 18 virgins
Jun 1, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: May even go for like 96GB so I can have 6 sticks for each CPU lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh so your trying for 5 tabs open in Chrome 
Jun 1, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think of everything, RAM will be the most expensive part of this server lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suggested MSRP for the CPUs when they were brand new was $1666 
Jun 1, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah server stuff has a massive drop off when it's "out dated"
Jun 1, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For home use though they are pretty amazing like most people would never know how to use that much power.
Jun 1, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me if I ever won the lotto, would buy like one and a crap ton of hard drives so I could store everything lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never delete anything for need of space again lol
Jun 1, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think with like probably 20TB's of hard drives in my house (all added up) I would have plenty of space but no....
Jun 1, 2020 10:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5838pr793v0 
Jun 1, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Earth Defence Force 2025 on the RPCS3 emulator is pretty fun 
Jun 1, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWLgKf7qkTM
Jun 1, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh neat, IPT is giving away a week of IPTV
Jun 1, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Always wanted to try it, see how it works
Jun 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IPTV?
Jun 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Protocol_television
Jun 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TV over internet tl;dr
Jun 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sponsored by the Urinal network!!!
Jun 1, 2020 11:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, time to party on Tom private server 
Jun 1, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IPT is a private torrent tracker, they setup an IPTV service for $10 a month that has basically every single channel...ever lol
Jun 1, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But couldn't be bothered to pay $10 to try it
Jun 1, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But like Pluto TV is free lol
Jun 1, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But does it have literally every channel? lol
Jun 1, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even local stations
Jun 1, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Up to 4k even
Jun 1, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so it's cheaper than YouTube TV?
Jun 1, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay like 55 bucks a month for that
Jun 1, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 1, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 37,318 channels 
Jun 1, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The extreme urinal cake channel!!!!
Jun 1, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://medium.com/@martinho_t/what-is-iptv-what-are-m3u-playlists-and-how-to-set-them-up-4d3033d811c6#:~:text=An%20M3U%20file%20contains%20information,edit%20and%20compile%20the%20file.
Jun 1, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You don't have to pay lol
Jun 1, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the service
Jun 1, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't just open any playlist and have it work 
Jun 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not bad lol
Jun 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots and lots of channels loll
Jun 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget real TV has ads 
Jun 2, 2020 12:49 AM - TomRannd: thats why i dont have cable anymore lmfao
Jun 2, 2020 2:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: What's this about R4s having time bombs?
Jun 2, 2020 2:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: This is the first I'm hearing about it and finding information is hard. What does it mean?
Jun 2, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQ2eA2Av0DM
Jun 2, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Old R4 clones and R4i clones had like something in them that at a certain time limit they would not boot anymore.
Jun 2, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 R4i clones that I loved but they stopped working at the exact same time.... lol Time bomb
Jun 2, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have them but I don't think there is a fix for ones that have already bombed?
Jun 2, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of not needed anymore since I just use my 3DS with DS loading from MicroSD so it's fine lol
Jun 2, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect some sort of eFuse
Jun 2, 2020 2:21 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Do original R4s have the time bomb?
Jun 2, 2020 2:22 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Not that I use my R4s that much anymore. I emulate now if it's plausible to, because my DS is kind of dinged up now.
Jun 2, 2020 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sora back the third day in a row. 
Jun 2, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No originals do not, at least not that I know of.
Jun 2, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My M3 Simply works just fine still. The only reason I bought the cheap R4i clones was I got them for like 4 dollars each, I did use them for almost 2 years so I got my 4 bucks worth, so I can't really complain lol
Jun 2, 2020 2:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So, what is better? MP3, Vorbis, or Opus? 
Jun 2, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I prefer MP3 just because it works with everything lol
Jun 2, 2020 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Of course it does, is MP3 
Jun 2, 2020 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But we are too old to still be using that in 2020
Jun 2, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh just crank the bit rate up to max setting it's fine
Jun 2, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not like it's 2003 where "OMG it's like 20MB's...."
Jun 2, 2020 2:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2020 2:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want a 20MB 3 minute song
Jun 2, 2020 2:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want 3MB for 3 minute song
Jun 2, 2020 2:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2020 2:47 AM - Sora de Eclaune: The more MB you have, the better it sounds.
Jun 2, 2020 2:49 AM - Sora de Eclaune: In 2003 we were all happy to settle for 3mb because we didn't know better and most people didn't have great headphones. Now that we have awesome cheap headphones and $10 devices that can be the size of your pinky nail yet hold a terabyte of data, no one has an excuse to settle.
Jun 2, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I remember finding some raw studio MP3's online, I want to say they where like 512 bits or something each song was crazy like 200MB's plus per song
Jun 2, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They sounded amazing 
Jun 2, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BUT you couldn't play them on most crap at the time, I could only listen to it because I happened to own a X-Fi Audigy sound card
Jun 2, 2020 3:03 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: How did our search function actually get worse?
Jun 2, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes!!!!
Jun 2, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey 
Jun 2, 2020 3:04 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey folks. I'm back tonight searching for one of the old stories I typed up. Went to my profile, went back as far as it would go (186 entries) and I'm pretty damn sure I wrote a lot more than that. Did we lose a lot of old data when we upgraded the forum?
Jun 2, 2020 3:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A wild fox is in chat 
Jun 2, 2020 3:05 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: C'mon, you guys know I always come back around my birthday
Jun 2, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We might have Vulpes I don't know
Jun 2, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Birthday Vulpes!!! 
Jun 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Especially the big ones. And this one coming up is a big one
Jun 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Thank you. I'm seriously not looking forward to being 40
Jun 2, 2020 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A forty year old fox returns 
Jun 2, 2020 3:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: YEah, I get my fourth tail this year
Jun 2, 2020 3:07 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Not dead yet
Jun 2, 2020 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also I don't want 200MB 3 minute songs either. 
Jun 2, 2020 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't use wav files for that very reason!
Jun 2, 2020 3:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So i use either vorbis or opus 
Jun 2, 2020 3:08 AM - Sora de Eclaune: What was the story, Vulpes? I might remember it!
Jun 2, 2020 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Besides, Games I bet use opus 
Jun 2, 2020 3:09 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I've found a place where I can write more stories. Fiction, to be precise. I hang out with artists and writers all day. I'm even helping to write dialogue on a very niche indie game that would never be featured on GBAtemp.
Jun 2, 2020 3:09 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Ooh, what indie game?
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I still try to keep tabs on the indie game scene, though it's exploded so much that I'm not as well-versed in it as I was ten years ago.
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sora: I'm looking for the story where I had to clean out my redneck neighbor's power strip because their dog was humping it to get it's jollies
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A Niche indie game that would never be featured on GBAtemp. 
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is lewd isn't it? 
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oh my god! I remember that one!
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It has some lewd portions
Jun 2, 2020 3:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The only reason why it won't be featured on here
Jun 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I totally remember reading that story!
Jun 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: and a lot of questionable activities
Jun 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh god, our fox is turning... FOXY! 
Jun 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor old Socket, he eventually found the source of his enjoyment at a fallen power pole, the transformer he tried to hump left little to bury....
Jun 2, 2020 3:11 AM - Sora de Eclaune: ...questionable lewd activities... It's the forbidden V word, isn't it?
Jun 2, 2020 3:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The only real keyword I recall is how we renamed the dog "Sparky"
Jun 2, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 2, 2020 3:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No word is forbidden Sora, until... someone complains a lot about it. 
Jun 2, 2020 3:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I mean gets "Triggered" 
Jun 2, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I shall start to complain about the,
Jun 2, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Call it T word 
Jun 2, 2020 3:13 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I tried searching google and nothing came up but a thread you replied in that happened to have the word "sparky" in it.
Jun 2, 2020 3:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I will neither confirm nor deny anything about this game
Jun 2, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but you can't talk about it.
Jun 2, 2020 3:14 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: All I can say is that its cheering me up when I need it the most
Jun 2, 2020 3:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Sounds like a non-disclosure
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like something I might enjoy
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: No, more like I'm starting a new life and don't want to mix my old life into it
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well how bout cheering the rest of us up too? Sora lost her job 
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Can you confirm or deny it has the word "the" in it?
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Corona hit hard. Businesses shut down. Including mine.
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well that sucks
Jun 2, 2020 3:15 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Good luck Sora. Truly
Jun 2, 2020 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2020 3:16 AM - Sora de Eclaune: My girlfriend's picked up the slack for now. All I can do is keep searching for a new one.
Jun 2, 2020 3:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Typo I think 
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I've been lucky as hell. We haven't shut the doors at the vape shop, we've just gone as contactless as we possibly can
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got lucky being a higher ranking officer I still get 40 hours, wish me luck I am going to Tampa tomorrow night maybe get killed lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You have more than one girlfriend? Or you mean something belong go her? 
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: VAPING FOX 
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi getting killed?
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, for eight years, now. mthrnite got me started
Jun 2, 2020 3:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys suddenly sound dangerous
Jun 2, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I do wear a badge and right now we not very popular lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:18 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: PsiRo, I had no idea you were an LEO
Jun 2, 2020 3:19 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Stay safe and don't be like that dude that pepper sprayed his own state's senator in the face.
Jun 2, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehhh sort of private armed security but I am picking up some shifts doing fire watch in Tampa tomorrow
Jun 2, 2020 3:19 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Be safe. Deescalate whenever possible. And if you can't, kick as much ass as you have to, but No More.
Jun 2, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Armed security at a hospital most nights 
Jun 2, 2020 3:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi is one of the private military company guys, like in metal gear 
Jun 2, 2020 3:20 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: That's slightly better
Jun 2, 2020 3:20 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I don't think PsiRo is Blackwater/Xi.
Jun 2, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sonic you would be surprised...
Jun 2, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh but I do work with a bunch of those guys
Jun 2, 2020 3:21 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Funny enough, if Corona hadn't happened, we'd be on our way to Tampa right now.
Jun 2, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them are pretty good, some of them I wouldn't let watch my dog.
Jun 2, 2020 3:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: They're hard to avoid these days. I recognize their vehicles because I know what to watch for
Jun 2, 2020 3:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But do you also have NanoMachines? 
Jun 2, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sora one word advise about travel, avoid it all costs, stay home even when the news says "it's OK to go out" this Corona thing is far deadlier than they let on.
Jun 2, 2020 3:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If nanomachines are deployed in the way you're talking, then just about all of us have them
Jun 2, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also you can keep catching it, so even if you get lucky and are just a little sick the first time, each time you get does lunch damage.
Jun 2, 2020 3:22 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oh, yeah, as soon as quarantine started we stopped traveling. I mean, we hardly even go out into our front yard.
Jun 2, 2020 3:23 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm fairly certain I already had Covid long before it was talked about in the US
Jun 2, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I survived swine flu, it was rough....
Jun 2, 2020 3:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I survived Chicken Pox 
Jun 2, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol captain had to send me home like 3 times, "why do you keep trying to come into work?" Me "I can do it!" captain made me go into the bathroom and look in the mirror, I looked like a fucking zombie lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:24 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: In Nov-Dec '19 I got very sick by my standards. Kept working. Got through it. Many of my co-workers and family got super sick too. It took my mom two months before she could speak properly again.
Jun 2, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am imune to chicken pox, TB and a few others.
Jun 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wish I had chicken pox again 
Jun 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Vulpes just take sudofed at like 10 times the normal dosage it's fine!
Jun 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: But some research is showing that Covid binds to the same proteins as nicotine does. So the nicotine seems to be helping prevent the worse ramifications of the virus
Jun 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Sora de Eclaune: No you don't. Getting it multiple times can cause you have a serious case of shingles.
Jun 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Shingles isn't fun.
Jun 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Wait, smoking can make you immune to Covid?
Jun 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Immune, no
Jun 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Can it lessen the effect? Maybe
Jun 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know what SHingles is but, sounds silly 
Jun 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Shingles is like Chicken Pox 2.
Jun 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Look up Dr. Konstantinos Farsalinos to learn what he thinks. Trust his words over mine
Jun 2, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for flu season to kick in and this covid to "let our powers combine!"
Jun 2, 2020 3:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Chicken Pox 2: Electric Boogaloo
Jun 2, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna take polution back to zero lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: "And I'll form....the HEAD!"
Jun 2, 2020 3:28 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Shingles can make you go blind or deaf. Even after the Shingles goes away you might still have serious long term pain.
Jun 2, 2020 3:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh, wait, wrong cartoon
Jun 2, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:30 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Covid combining with the regular Flu is Captain Planet vs the pollution that is humanity.
Jun 2, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain Planet has decided to unleash a plague to wipe out half of humanity, his war on polution has turned serious!!!
Jun 2, 2020 3:30 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: But seriously, I watched my grandfather deal with shingles. It ain't fun.
Jun 2, 2020 3:31 AM - Sora de Eclaune: My girlfriend's hypochondriac friend swears up and down they got shingles and chicken pox in reverse.
Jun 2, 2020 3:31 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: There are very good reasons why they say you need to get chicken pox at an early age
Jun 2, 2020 3:32 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Shingles as a kid, chicken pox as an adult, I mean.
Jun 2, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to ask, the planet kids, if they die do the rings fly off and find a new planet kid like the Green Lantern rings?
Jun 2, 2020 3:32 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Possibly. But those are just names we created
Jun 2, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may be immune to covid, I have seen sooo many sick.
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have over 200 at the hospital I work at and at least 5-10 come in a day.
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I dunno, but can we kill off the Heart guy to find out? He's annoying.
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I think they addressed that in one of the episodes, Psi. One of the kids almost died or something and was in the hospital and they had to discuss how they were going to summon Captain Planet.
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Wait, there was an episode where they almost killed off the Heart guy!
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Sora de Eclaune: He was in a forest fire or something!
Jun 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh burned alive, that would be kind of cool lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:34 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Here. They kicked him off the team.
Jun 2, 2020 3:34 AM - Sora de Eclaune: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JeLcP7Xa5o
Jun 2, 2020 3:34 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: PsiRo, over on ReaperPatches they have a product you might be interested in. I have one already and I ordered two more for the nurses in my life. It's a round patch sporting the coronavirus molecule in red, black, and gray. The surround says "Operation Enduring Clusterfuck COVID-19"
Jun 2, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1FkPjWL8mA
Jun 2, 2020 3:36 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Lord, here we go again. Someone on my Facebook is conpiring again. Something about COVID-19 standing for "Certificate of Vaccination ID" and the 19 stands for the year Covid was discovered.
Jun 2, 2020 3:37 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: This is why I deleted both of my facebook accounts last year
Jun 2, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the 19 part is correct lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The rest of it is laughably off
Jun 2, 2020 3:37 AM - Sora de Eclaune: What is a "Certificate of Vaccination ID"?
Jun 2, 2020 3:37 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I couldn't handle the steady stream of idiocy
Jun 2, 2020 3:38 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I have it to communicate with my mom.
Jun 2, 2020 3:38 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: In other words they think that you're going to be required to have a vaccine to ever leave your house, and that comes with a tracking ID. And while that idea isn't far off of what has been proposed, it's not the reasoning for the name
Jun 2, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes I used to assume idiots only comprised of maybe 1% of the population.... I usually hang out with very intillegent people... lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:39 AM - Sora de Eclaune: But...
Jun 2, 2020 3:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: My mom has my phone number She texts me frequently
Jun 2, 2020 3:39 AM - Sora de Eclaune: If there is a "Vaccination ID", what is the certificate of it?
Jun 2, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes IF and that's a huge IF they can develop a vaccine, we all should get it ASAP.
Jun 2, 2020 3:39 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oh, I mean video calls. My mom doesn't get Discord.
Jun 2, 2020 3:39 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Certificate just meants that the ID tag is certified by the government
Jun 2, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sora I have a sticker I have on my badge for my flu shot
Jun 2, 2020 3:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I have two words for that.
Jun 2, 2020 3:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Fuck. and No.
Jun 2, 2020 3:40 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: A rushed vaccine is going to do far more damage than letting the virus run it's course
Jun 2, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It will never run its course though.
Jun 2, 2020 3:41 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: The mortality rate is not nearly as high as the projections led us to believe months ago
Jun 2, 2020 3:41 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Plus, it's going to make the anti-vaxx community dig their heels in the dirt.
Jun 2, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's just as high, the numbers are being fudged
Jun 2, 2020 3:41 AM - Sora de Eclaune: The faster they get out the vaccine the faster those loonies will be screaming about how Big Pharma wants their money.
Jun 2, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida fired the head of the health department here because she was trying to report actual numbers.
Jun 2, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They wanted her to cut it about in half
Jun 2, 2020 3:42 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, the numbers are quite fudged. When a patient with 8 years of terminal cancer that happens to catch a sniffle at the end of their life is listed as dying from COVID the numbers are Fudged Beyond All Recognition
Jun 2, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Except that didn't happen
Jun 2, 2020 3:43 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *huff* Fine.
Jun 2, 2020 3:43 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: We don't need to agree
Jun 2, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If anything they would remove any mention of anything that could lead to it being counted as a covid case.
Jun 2, 2020 3:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hospitals get more money for COVID cases
Jun 2, 2020 3:44 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *opiniojn*
Jun 2, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to figure out how but OK lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:44 AM - Sora de Eclaune: When I went in to my doctor for something a couple weeks ago, my doctor and I were discussing that and he told me "if that case is true, the medical field is fucked."
Jun 2, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually they just bill the insurance companies for the supplies and Dr's and stuff I don't think there is even anything in the system for billing for Covid yet
Jun 2, 2020 3:45 AM - Sora de Eclaune: They want to lower the number of cases reported, so they make tests hard to get for the general populace. But hospitals also want to raise the number of cases reported for the money, so they report any near-death cold symptoms as Covid.
Jun 2, 2020 3:45 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Makes sense.
Jun 2, 2020 3:46 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Operation Enduringf Clusterfuck
Jun 2, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least here in Florida they have a few billion reasons to open up tourism again, and getting sick by a contagious thing probably bad for that.
Jun 2, 2020 3:48 AM - Sora de Eclaune: People don't care. They want their instant gratification. Eat at a caloric deficit all week? Reward yourself with a day that negates that caloric deficit! Hide from a virus for two months? Reward yourself with a day that puts you in contact with the virus!
Jun 2, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey the looters and riots are practicing social distancing and proper masks  lolo
Jun 2, 2020 3:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sora sure has interesting people in her life 
Jun 2, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect there to be a lot of sick people. along with how the virus seems to be hitting some groups of people worse than others.
Jun 2, 2020 3:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I ordered a mask that has grumpy cat's frown.
Jun 2, 2020 3:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It seemed appropos
Jun 2, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want one with the Jokers smile lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why so serious
Jun 2, 2020 3:51 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I also got one that says "Property of Umbrella Corporation"
Jun 2, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 2, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Face Huger from Aliens?
Jun 2, 2020 3:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh there have t obe 30 versions of that on redbubble.com
Jun 2, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:54 AM - Sora de Eclaune: My custom mask should be coming soon. It's got tiny words on it that say "If you can read this, you're not 6 feet away."
Jun 2, 2020 3:56 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I nearly got Hide-The-Pain-Harold's "smile" as a mask.
Jun 2, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine should say "Lady's Seat"
Jun 2, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Vulpes
Jun 2, 2020 3:57 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: If they offered the trypophobia version of Harold's smile, I'd have to buy it.
Jun 2, 2020 3:57 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Oh god no.
Jun 2, 2020 3:58 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'd get two, and send one to p1ngp0ng
Jun 2, 2020 3:58 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I'd rather have a mask that showed Howard the Alien dabbing.
Jun 2, 2020 3:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Dabbing is so 2010s
Jun 2, 2020 3:59 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: 
Jun 2, 2020 3:59 AM - Sora de Eclaune: It's a deep dab, so it's a bit more recent.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 3, 2020)

Jun 2, 2020 4:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/doogee-x95-a-fantastic-android-10-experience-for-60/
Jun 2, 2020 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn not bad for 60 bucks to be honest
Jun 2, 2020 5:34 AM - veenx0704: Do GBAtemp support #BLM? because i do
Jun 2, 2020 5:44 AM - T-hug: We support #MOB
Jun 2, 2020 5:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: 16GB internal shouldn’t be a thing anymore, ngl
Jun 2, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: OMG was that Vulpes  
Jun 2, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: And, as usual, I missed him.
Jun 2, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was here for a little while lol
Jun 2, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if FIst of the North Star ever fought Fist of Uranus...
Jun 2, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C7o_hCVXUAAaH7V.jpg
Jun 2, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/06/30-years-later-a-lost-days-of-thunder-nes-game-recovered-from-21-floppy-disks/
Jun 2, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Jun 2, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Days of Thunder NES source code
Jun 2, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not worth saving... Lol
Jun 2, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/new-ebola-outbreak-flares-up-as-measles-covid-19-rage-in-drc/
Jun 2, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Covaidsola or Ebolaidscovi?
Jun 2, 2020 10:58 AM - kenenthk: Nes 2020 floppy drive developed by ljn
Jun 2, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 2, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holds a whole 32K and can transfer at a blistering 4K a second!!!
Jun 2, 2020 11:19 AM - kenenthk: With an hd port
Jun 2, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember someone did a Pi in a NES cart, they used it to play SNES games on the NES... a Pi on a SNES cart would be pretty cool for homebrew stuff
Jun 2, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BSJTGla19o4?t=579
Jun 2, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/05/how-to-reverse-emulate-super-nes-games-on-unmodified-nes-hardware/
Jun 2, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk how is your PS3 doing for you?
Jun 2, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thank you for that lead you gave me, playing some stuff on emulation really fun 
Jun 2, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm this is weird... Gran Turismo 6 is doing some sort of official update IN the emulator lol I wonder how this is working... lol
Jun 2, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony updates so slow... One of the reasons I stopped doing PS3 official lol
Jun 2, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone told me the PS4 is improved a ton over the PS3 in that respect but still not PC fast.
Jun 2, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Dp9GKSv.jpg
Jun 2, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would eat the fries first then the sandwich!!!
Jun 2, 2020 12:30 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT0VCm7ef1E
Jun 2, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Increase the almond flavor with cyanide!
Jun 2, 2020 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi no that's the wrong way
Jun 2, 2020 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: The fries are part of the sandwich
Jun 2, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have tried fries on sandwiches before and it just gets in the way of the meat  lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fA_Gdui7sug
Jun 2, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: That's what she said.
Jun 2, 2020 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you had gyros though?
Jun 2, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yes delicious Greek yeeros lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: each bite has the perfect amount of meat, carbs and tzatziki
Jun 2, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tarpon Springs Florida has this weird place called the sponge docks where there is a huge Greek community with all the food... I wish I could eat all of it lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G0hBLdi.mp4
Jun 2, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://spongedocks.net/
Jun 2, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like traveling to Greece minus the Corona cruise lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Spongedicks.
Jun 2, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you have been there? Lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baklava change your life.
Jun 2, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: id rather go to sandy balls
Jun 2, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Than saltyballs?
Jun 2, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://spongedocks.net/tarpon-springs-restaurants/
Jun 2, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might try Musaka what ever that is lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: A casserole, layers of ground meat and eggplant.
Jun 2, 2020 1:22 PM - josegrancanaria: I recently bought a MYFLASH adapter: N64 controller adapter for PC, I had been told that it works with Raspberry, but when connecting the original Nintendo 64 control it does not work. I know that some people have made it work, could you tell me what I would have to do to make it work well on raspberry ?. Raspberry works with LINUX. Thank you.
Jun 2, 2020 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Update now to access all the social features available through your Samsung account" and how is that supposed to convince me to update exactly?
Jun 2, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Samsung is love Samsung is life....
Jun 2, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking IF they have it a Gyro and Grilled octopus.... I wonder if they combine them
Jun 2, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow dinner lol
Jun 2, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Call it Lamb VS Octopus the Sandwich
Jun 2, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Useful life hack https://imgur.com/gallery/WMQyGVI
Jun 2, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eyuUmQ9
Jun 2, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i9jbZ61
Jun 2, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/naqLQvs.jpg
Jun 2, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GQJNFMv.mp4
Jun 2, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I want that.
Jun 2, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol a tug Veho?
Jun 2, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eMD7sqa.jpg
Jun 2, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: 
Jun 2, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehehe
Jun 2, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: Psi that joke is so dark there's a policeman kneeling on its neck.
Jun 2, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2020 3:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KbfMEcX.mp4
Jun 2, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/24oqp9B.jpg
Jun 2, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: Hooo boy.
Jun 2, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the diseases are going to team up lol
Jun 2, 2020 5:16 PM - Flame: when kane and undertaker teams up.... diseases trying they best to terminate humans for good.
Jun 2, 2020 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: they don't, I can assure you that
Jun 2, 2020 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can order both and combine them yourself if you really want
Jun 2, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: ...order both diseases?
Jun 2, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: can you imagine, just like ordering a pill container full of ebola from amazon
Jun 2, 2020 5:53 PM - EkansEater: Hello people! I'm-a new here
Jun 2, 2020 5:53 PM - EkansEater: How goes it?
Jun 2, 2020 5:54 PM - EkansEater: I had questions about modding GBASPs. Anyone care to help a dude out?
Jun 2, 2020 5:55 PM - TomRannd: if you make a thread, or look around for more threads you can get help within like, 24 hours max
Jun 2, 2020 5:56 PM - EkansEater: I actually just made a thread  and then realized there was a chat room lol
Jun 2, 2020 5:58 PM - TomRannd: ah, i see. well, im not the most experienced with modding consoles but im sure someone will help you eventually. just stick around and youll get the help you need dude
Jun 2, 2020 5:59 PM - EkansEater: Thanks, man! I'm happy to have found a community for this. I've thought about modding for a long time
Jun 2, 2020 5:59 PM - EkansEater: What are you into then?
Jun 2, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: hm, well i really like doing repairs. like, PCB repairs and stuff.
Jun 2, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: lately, ive been trying to get into some basic coding and using the gpio pins on my pi
Jun 2, 2020 6:02 PM - TomRannd: so, i guess circuitry in any form. im also learning to become an residential electrician
Jun 2, 2020 6:02 PM - EkansEater: Sounds interesting! I've never worked with Raspberry Pi's before, but I used to sell them at RadioShack lol
Jun 2, 2020 6:03 PM - EkansEater: Very nice! I've done some electrician's work before
Jun 2, 2020 6:03 PM - EkansEater: How is it going for you?
Jun 2, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox isn't really the place to ask for help, it's always best to just make a thread and wait
Jun 2, 2020 6:04 PM - EkansEater: Lmao
Jun 2, 2020 6:04 PM - TomRannd: well, i really enjoy it. and im also GOOD at it. since im only 17, i still need to go to college and get my degrees and what not. but really, its all going well
Jun 2, 2020 6:04 PM - EkansEater: I made a thread already. I'm just chattin at this point
Jun 2, 2020 6:04 PM - EkansEater: Good for you, man! Don't ever quit!
Jun 2, 2020 6:05 PM - TomRannd: im not planning on it lmfao. just doing what i love, smoking some pot here and there you know the drill!
Jun 2, 2020 6:05 PM - TomRannd: life's good
Jun 2, 2020 6:05 PM - EkansEater: Hell yeah!
Jun 2, 2020 6:06 PM - EkansEater: So do you ever repair consoles?
Jun 2, 2020 6:07 PM - TomRannd: yeah, i try to. the last console i repaired was an old caleco vision. those stupid fucking power jacks break off all the time and cause other issues, too. so i fixed that one up
Jun 2, 2020 6:07 PM - TomRannd: i also like to repair cartridges,
Jun 2, 2020 6:08 PM - EkansEater: Nice! For how long?
Jun 2, 2020 6:09 PM - TomRannd: uhhh ive been doing this for maybe like... 3 years now? ever since i got my first pi and breadboard i was all over electricity. before that id just be that guy whod help the teachers with the projector. nothing much
Jun 2, 2020 6:10 PM - TomRannd: anyways, i gotta go mow the damn lawn. it rained last night and mother put too much seeds lmao, ill chat later dude, peace out
Jun 2, 2020 6:10 PM - EkansEater: Haha! That's great! When I worked at RadioShack, I used to make simple circuitry on those breadboards. Lighting up LED's and whatnot... It was fun
Jun 2, 2020 6:10 PM - EkansEater: Peace!
Jun 2, 2020 6:52 PM - Sora de Eclaune: I had to make repairs to a friend's PS3 a couple months ago.
Jun 2, 2020 6:53 PM - Sora de Eclaune: It was fun. Nothing was broken. You know what the problem was? The controller needed a serious cleaning.
Jun 2, 2020 7:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 2, 2020 7:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sora back 4 days in a row?
Jun 2, 2020 7:17 PM - TomRannd: maybe?
Jun 2, 2020 8:06 PM - TheCasualties: My ps3 controllers were really dirty inside too. Pet hair, dirt/dust/gunk, MY hair, etc. Guess that's what happens after not cleaning it since ps3 released lol
Jun 2, 2020 8:07 PM - TheCasualties: Also broke an inscense stick in that little 'reset controller' hole, it's actually better now. No need to find a paperclip, just press the broken stick
Jun 2, 2020 8:27 PM - TomRannd: ah, yeah i have had to deal with something just like that when i fixed up my buds ps3
Jun 2, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J30Jq8W.jpg
Jun 2, 2020 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: How often do you need to press that? lol
Jun 2, 2020 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 30 copies of fallout 76 is probably more than the total number sold worldwide
Jun 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they sold like 3 million worldwide by now?
Jun 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, for a Fallout game, is hilariously bad lol
Jun 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 4 sold like 20 mil or something around there
Jun 2, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, 2.5mil for FO76, 15 mil for Fallout 4 lol
Jun 2, 2020 10:45 PM - TomRannd: how sad,
Jun 2, 2020 10:59 PM - Mrpro: how to install this
Jun 2, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man I'm so excited for that server to show up lol
Jun 2, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never played with an actual server before so it'll be a fun project
Jun 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you need tech support I was a gold level 2 for Dell 
Jun 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PSI I PRESSED THE POWER BUTTON BUT IT DIDN'T TURN ON WHY ISN'T IT WORKING PSI
Jun 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: OF COURSE I PLUGGED IT IN DUH WHAT AM I DUMB
Jun 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: WHAT, YOU MEAN I'M SUPPOSED TO PLUG THAT BLACK CABLE THINGY INTO THE WALL???
Jun 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol did you check the power cord
Jun 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: WHY IS THIS SO TECHNICAL!
Jun 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's even coming from Florida ;O;
Jun 3, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use the command C : Enter ###
Jun 3, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At Dell we used to use this crazy software that would guide you to the issue, they would complain so much when I would skip ahead (because I already knew the problem 99% of the time)(
Jun 3, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was called Sherlock or something
Jun 3, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But literally it would start with "Did you make sure it was plugged in?" "Try rebooting the machine" and stuff like that.
Jun 3, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very very very rarely was it something so stupid lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think out like probably 20,000 calls I handled I legit had 1 or 2 "It wasn't plugged in"
Jun 3, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZxKc3vIQVU LOL
Jun 3, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dw ;O;
Jun 3, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The opening made me laugh it was only like 1 minute  lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dw
Jun 3, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's longer than 15 seconds I can't be bothered ;O;
Jun 3, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My TIME IS IMPORTANT
Jun 3, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: LLol
Jun 3, 2020 12:25 AM - TetrisKid48: hi
Jun 3, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ADHD lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUFWalEf31w
Jun 3, 2020 12:55 AM - DailyWeather: how's everyone tonight
Jun 3, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/94230431 < Neat
Jun 3, 2020 1:13 AM - TomRannd: that really is cool, if i could id bid but i have my cash placed on other things
Jun 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't already spend so much money on server stuff I'd probably throw like $75 at it or something
Jun 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be completely useless even if it worked lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But would still be neat
Jun 3, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they had a slightly newer T2000 or 3000 too somewhere Tom
Jun 3, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The one people really really want for Dos games or something.... So the price was pretty high for something so out dated lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's the t2000sx
Jun 3, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With a 386sx or something in it IIRC
Jun 3, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I doubt anyone would want these for games lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Screens have masssssssive ghosting
Jun 3, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not a fan of laptops to begin with lol portable trash 
Jun 3, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also printers.... nothing but trouble lol
Jun 3, 2020 2:31 AM - TomRannd: printers are always a toruble.
Jun 3, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvdhBkB_68k
Jun 3, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GameGear Micro!
Jun 3, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7jVUH5A
Jun 3, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/6/2/21278037/total-war-saga-troy-epic-game-store-exclusive-release-date-free-24-hour-download
Jun 3, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free game maybe? Don't know for how long lol
Jun 3, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Starts on the 13th so plenty of time...


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 4, 2020)

Jun 3, 2020 4:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Um...excuse me?
Jun 3, 2020 4:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I'm playing 7th Dragon and on the skill points screen I got this message:
Jun 3, 2020 4:10 AM - Sora de Eclaune: "Not enough points left" on the first line. Then the second line just says "kill. kill. kill. kill."
Jun 3, 2020 4:12 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I played Nanashi no Game's bad ending one too many times, it sounds like.
Jun 3, 2020 4:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: Another message, but the second line says "to lekill. kill. kill."
Jun 3, 2020 4:14 AM - Sora de Eclaune: I am cursed. I lament this.
Jun 3, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZc3juqXgAAusfR?format=jpg&name=large
Jun 3, 2020 4:54 AM - EkansEater: Hows it going yall
Jun 3, 2020 4:55 AM - EkansEater: Anyone know which is the best DS emulator for android is?
Jun 3, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afZu1hxAQQ0
Jun 3, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DraStic is the best DS emulator for Android hands down.
Jun 3, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In fact it's so good you will not need any other.
Jun 3, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In other emulation news, Duck Tales Remastered on the PS3 on RPCS3... you need VSYNC on or it tries to play at like 600+ FPS lol
Jun 3, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU3RJ0xx7do
Jun 3, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have played sooo many of those lol
Jun 3, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p-hSt_yP0c&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 3, 2020 6:03 AM - Veho: That Sega Game Gear Mini looks cute. I wonder what hardware it runs on.
Jun 3, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/06/sars-cov-2-looks-like-a-hybrid-of-viruses-from-two-different-species/?amp=1
Jun 3, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I'm guessing like a Pi zero
Jun 3, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In that power range
Jun 3, 2020 8:22 AM - Veho: Remind me, what can the Pi Zero run  
Jun 3, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a lot lol
Jun 3, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 8 and 16 bit stuff?
Jun 3, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: I'm still waiting for someone to build a MintyPi with a QWERTY keyboard just for the hell of it.
Jun 3, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: I always liked the Motorola Accompli, this could be something like that.
Jun 3, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: https://imei24.com/img/motorola/12_43_21_Accompli009_3-4.png
Jun 3, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/E07rPpR
Jun 3, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnVH1WxZeqc
Jun 3, 2020 11:07 AM - shaunj66: Pi zero can play up to SNES quite well but will struggle with some SNES games
Jun 3, 2020 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Is there a setting in ps3 that let's you adjust ratio I'm on component and its reading 720*480i
Jun 3, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think any of the FX games are just too much for it if I remember correctly.
Jun 3, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk component at 720P it depends on your TV, a LOT of TV's will not do anything higher over component.
Jun 3, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HDMI will get you 1080P though. (Sure you have some HDMI cables?)
Jun 3, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: Still doesnt look as shitty as avi
Jun 3, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: The gpu is going it keeps flickering on hdmi
Jun 3, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol for sure, I use component cables on my OG Xbox
Jun 3, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got lucky my TV will do up too 1080i (Xbox is limited to that res)
Jun 3, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: It should considering it's a rk tv
Jun 3, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: 4k
Jun 3, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Newer TV's support of component is hit and miss
Jun 3, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of TV's to be honest, even mine that supports it is kind of a fluke.
Jun 3, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Samsung?
Jun 3, 2020 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Hisense
Jun 3, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Answer my pm
Jun 3, 2020 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think component caps at 1080i
Jun 3, 2020 12:32 PM - Flame: what is the best Raspberry Pi RAM model to buy right now?
Jun 3, 2020 12:37 PM - shaunj66: depends what you want to use it for
Jun 3, 2020 12:38 PM - Flame: to run crysis
Jun 3, 2020 12:38 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just retro stuff, 1gb is fine
Jun 3, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't bother at all with 8gb
Jun 3, 2020 12:39 PM - Flame: ive had Raspberry Pi 3 used it for like few hours
Jun 3, 2020 12:39 PM - Flame: never used it again
Jun 3, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For like a desktop OS, 4gb is more than enough really
Jun 3, 2020 12:40 PM - Flame: 1gb is not made anymore anyway
Jun 3, 2020 12:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and 2GB is same price so might as well get that one for just retro stuff lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_1kvfBBOaiw
Jun 3, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am thinking about getting a 2GB one Tom
Jun 3, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can use all those Pi things from Arcade Punks lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 12:55 PM - Flame: psionic you are a punk
Jun 3, 2020 12:55 PM - Flame: 
Jun 3, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does the Pi work with the Xbox One controller?
Jun 3, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may set it up gor my Grandson his Bday is soon... lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need to disable a setting, but otherwise yeah works fine
Jun 3, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of fallen in love with the Xbox One controller on my PC... I can see myself buying like 4 more lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:11 PM - Flame: oh no
Jun 3, 2020 1:11 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:11 PM - Flame: Mrs Roshambo is gonna be pissed
Jun 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol for sure
Jun 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just when you slap her in the face with your dick and tell her to mind her own business 
Jun 3, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: I think with the corona overtime and corona hazard pay Psi can afford a few controllers now  
Jun 3, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus all the stuff I protested from Best Buy  lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, what are you doing buying them when you can just steal em from a Target or Best Buy!
Jun 3, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are sold out here 
Jun 3, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to order them from Amazon lol
Jun 3, 2020 1:56 PM - Flame: psionic how much have you looted from the riots?
Jun 3, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: Just some riot gear.
Jun 3, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I looted a giant pay check
Jun 3, 2020 2:02 PM - Flame: not a star wars robe?
Jun 3, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: Just sneak behind the police line in your uniform.
Jun 3, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FOSJzU7.mp4
Jun 3, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9DZFRZw
Jun 3, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2D1K1up this guy is a show in at next year's special Olympics diving competition....
Jun 3, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: heded
Jun 3, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: Ow  
Jun 3, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: That hurt to watch.
Jun 3, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OvR3jG6
Jun 3, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M7jOjwk
Jun 3, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/pDYjNeK.gifv
Jun 3, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: There's not nearly enough half-nekkid ladies around for this to be one of Barclay's holodeck programs.
Jun 3, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q7nSvMB
Jun 3, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: The top comment.
Jun 3, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VWhzagR
Jun 3, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Szp8OvK.mp4
Jun 3, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: 
Jun 3, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: Well that's one bizarre spitroast.
Jun 3, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 3, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Fg3DTUi.mp4
Jun 3, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: YEEEET
Jun 3, 2020 3:29 PM - kenenthk: stfu
Jun 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: NO U
Jun 3, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: http://news.mit.edu/2020/carbon-nanotube-transistors-factory-0601
Jun 3, 2020 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: what did he give that cat, citric acid?
Jun 3, 2020 3:38 PM - Veho: Ice cream.
Jun 3, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: really? mom gave one of the cats ice cream a couple weeks ago and it was nowhere near that amusing
Jun 3, 2020 3:40 PM - Veho: Different cats, different reactions.
Jun 3, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird cat
Jun 3, 2020 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: epic brain freeze though
Jun 3, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NhEpLGQ.jpg
Jun 3, 2020 5:22 PM - thebarraster: Anyone have any experience with the SD reader slot on a switch motherboard?
Jun 3, 2020 5:44 PM - TomRannd: depends what the problem is
Jun 3, 2020 5:45 PM - TomRannd: are you having troubles with the hardware, or is it a software issue
Jun 3, 2020 7:38 PM - switchfan123: can anyone hear me
Jun 3, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: Your neighbours, probably?
Jun 3, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: I do fufk Nintendo that's my experience
Jun 3, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: You fucked the SD card reader slot?
Jun 3, 2020 8:03 PM - switchfan123: I had a thread closed that I thought should not have been
Jun 3, 2020 8:04 PM - switchfan123: If I bought SX OS and wanted to keep it on he same console with upgraded NAND. I consider this to be fair use.
Jun 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matte what you "consider to be fair use", asking for a crack for paid software is warez, and is against our rules
Jun 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it's a crack for something like SXOS
Jun 3, 2020 8:08 PM - switchfan123: not if you own a valid license, that is why sites like your don't just get raided by the FBI and shut down, fair use.
Jun 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Fair use" doesn't include cracking security protocols so you can circumvent software licenses 
Jun 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We don't get "raided by the FBI" because we have strict rules against sharing warez
Jun 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is what you're asking for
Jun 3, 2020 8:11 PM - switchfan123: snap
Jun 3, 2020 8:12 PM - switchfan123: I am not paying them another $30
Jun 3, 2020 8:13 PM - Sicklyboy: Cool
Jun 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: Cool?
Jun 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: Hey Sickly.
Jun 3, 2020 8:16 PM - Sicklyboy: Sup Veho!
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Busy busy busy.
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Fu sicly
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Sicklyboy: Not working right now. Am I supposed to be? Yes.
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Sicklyboy: But I'm on here instead
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: 8 hours work, 8 hours taking care of the kids while wife works, 2 hours renovation prep around the apartment.
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Sicklyboy: oops
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Sicklyboy: jesus
Jun 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Sleep is for the weak.
Jun 3, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: You?
Jun 3, 2020 8:22 PM - switchfan123: I don't think I am doing sig patches on atmosphere 12.0
Jun 3, 2020 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Tom said he has power over you
Jun 3, 2020 8:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Working, trying to keep up with my hobbies as best I can, been following the protests/riots here and hoping to be able to attend a protest in the near future to show my support.
Jun 3, 2020 8:23 PM - Sicklyboy: Wishing I could sleep more/better
Jun 3, 2020 8:23 PM - Sicklyboy: Fu2 ken
Jun 3, 2020 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Break many apple stores and cvs aim for target
Jun 3, 2020 8:23 PM - Sicklyboy: Fuck target
Jun 3, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Get it? Aim for target
Jun 3, 2020 8:24 PM - Sicklyboy: lol
Jun 3, 2020 8:24 PM - Sicklyboy: I missed that
Jun 3, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Sickly help me get a remote job so I can escape retail
Jun 3, 2020 8:25 PM - Sicklyboy: Dude I don't even have a remote job
Jun 3, 2020 8:25 PM - Sicklyboy: I WISH I did
Jun 3, 2020 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Get one then refer me
Jun 3, 2020 8:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sickly boy is back 
Jun 3, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Yes ask your drug dealers here
Jun 3, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Sak
Jun 3, 2020 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Guck hurt back no sleep fuck work tonight not going
Jun 3, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: Fuck off and go to work ken, if you get fired you'll be even more insufferable.
Jun 3, 2020 8:29 PM - Sicklyboy: lololol
Jun 3, 2020 8:29 PM - Sicklyboy: SAK - yeah I pop in from time to time
Jun 3, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Don't you have some new big titty coworker to hit on?
Jun 3, 2020 8:29 PM - Sicklyboy: 
Jun 3, 2020 8:29 PM - Sicklyboy: Shit, does he? ken, want to swap jobs?
Jun 3, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sickly needs a BTGGF 
Jun 3, 2020 8:32 PM - Sicklyboy: Sigh yeah I do
Jun 3, 2020 8:34 PM - kenenthk: I quit twice and still cant get fired
Jun 3, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: "Screw you guys, I quit!" "Oky doky! See you tomorrow then?" "...yes."
Jun 3, 2020 8:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 3, 2020 8:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Who upset Veho?
Jun 3, 2020 8:59 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Jun 3, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy gotem
Jun 3, 2020 9:12 PM - TomRannd: nice~
Jun 3, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: Screw you guys, I'm going to bed.
Jun 3, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oky doky, see you tomorrow then?
Jun 3, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: ...yes.
Jun 3, 2020 9:47 PM - TomRannd: was that staged
Jun 3, 2020 9:47 PM - TomRannd: that had to be
Jun 3, 2020 10:26 PM - DinohScene: nah, just another day in the Shoutbox
Jun 3, 2020 10:30 PM - TomRannd: makes sense.
Jun 3, 2020 10:34 PM - VinsCool: Shitbox
Jun 3, 2020 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wait, Vins is blue in shoutbox? 
Jun 3, 2020 11:47 PM - TomRannd: guess so
Jun 3, 2020 11:50 PM - VinsCool: Yes... like every mods and other staffs
Jun 3, 2020 11:54 PM - Chary: Vins is a mod?!?!?!?!?!?
Jun 3, 2020 11:54 PM - Chary: Gasp
Jun 3, 2020 11:55 PM - TomRannd: no way
Jun 4, 2020 12:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 4, 2020 12:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wait, since when is Vins a mod?
Jun 4, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbDSvOa6VK8&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 4, 2020 12:33 AM - VinsCool: I dunno SAK, I woke up one day and I was blue like it's been forever.
Jun 4, 2020 12:33 AM - VinsCool: for real, mybe a month or 2?
Jun 4, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/966QdqN
Jun 4, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BCErlWE
Jun 4, 2020 1:11 AM - VinsCool: lol
Jun 4, 2020 1:11 AM - VinsCool: the first one tho
Jun 4, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a mini PC here I did that too lol
Jun 4, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdQde6GXNuU
Jun 4, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FuJO8A8
Jun 4, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qvTvT5c
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1tCZSCq
Jun 4, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Njq8C8s


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 5, 2020)

Jun 4, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/technology-52891650
Jun 4, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/94212782
Jun 4, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://miami.cbslocal.com/2020/06/02/florida-ranked-one-of-least-safest-states-u-s-study-finds/amp/
Jun 4, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol danger is exciting!!!
Jun 4, 2020 6:37 AM - Veho: Least safest?
Jun 4, 2020 6:37 AM - Veho: Wut.
Jun 4, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure what they mean
Jun 4, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I feel it would be safer here than say Afghanistan?
Jun 4, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.reddit.com/branch-redirect?creative=HeroImage&experiment=amp_link_post_to_app&path=%2Fr%2Ffunny%2Fcomments%2F4q4tm7%2Fevery_country_belongs_to_america%2F&variant=treatment
Jun 4, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I failed lol
Jun 4, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/PguXHC4.jpg
Jun 4, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: . https://imgur.com/gallery/yh2l2nR
Jun 4, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MOORj6f
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WkFxJIR
Jun 4, 2020 8:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hvLxZmZ.mp4
Jun 4, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs light saber sounds lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z36OznHFIt4
Jun 4, 2020 9:27 AM - sailr: 押忍！
Jun 4, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good morning!
Jun 4, 2020 10:01 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9L2pOfM.jpg
Jun 4, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you think it was that road spit roast?
Jun 4, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toad lol
Jun 4, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: Roadkill spitroast.
Jun 4, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 11:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: Redneck approved
Jun 4, 2020 12:01 PM - GaryOderNichts: Morning
Jun 4, 2020 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: afternoon
Jun 4, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: Teatime.
Jun 4, 2020 1:39 PM - rewrewrew123: may lsdj be fixed with virtual console injection?
Jun 4, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5aBO1bNzqc
Jun 4, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a nice disk pick
Jun 4, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could get in trouble for posting disk picks  lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: Please keep disk pics to the PMs please.
Jun 4, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: That's what they're for.
Jun 4, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: /me opens trenchcoat, is filled with disk pics
Jun 4, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: want to sample some of my wares?
Jun 4, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: They all seem kinda... floppy.
Jun 4, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Possibly infected too! lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHapAsmvGEU
Jun 4, 2020 2:48 PM - DinohScene: disk pics?
Jun 4, 2020 2:49 PM - DinohScene: why am I not getting any disk pics?
Jun 4, 2020 2:49 PM - DinohScene: >:C
Jun 4, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Dinoh loves a good disk pick lll
Jun 4, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd send them Dinoh but my disk is old and 5.25 inches so it doesn't hold much lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, it's not the size of the disk that matters, it's the way you use it!
Jun 4, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember using a hole punch as a kid or scissors to make double sided disks or something
Jun 4, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also using raisins to jam up the hole in cassets so I could record on them lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, when double sided disks came out, people found out that single sided disks actually had the magnetic coating on both sides, you just couldn't write to the other side cuz it didn't have a hole to read or write to the other side lol
Jun 4, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you could just make your own, get double sided disks for cheapo
Jun 4, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where more expensive for some reason back then
Jun 4, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why.....
Jun 4, 2020 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For pretty much no other reason than "we like money" lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "DOUBLE THE SPACE, DOUBLE THE COST!!!"
Jun 4, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IT MAKES SENSE WE PROMISE!
Jun 4, 2020 3:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom do you mean 5.25" floppies?
Jun 4, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah old double density ones needed to pirate Apple II stuff 
Jun 4, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, basically all 5.25" floppies were double sided
Jun 4, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to use this program called nibbler on the Apple IIe
Jun 4, 2020 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: here you go dinoh: https://simonyuen.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/floppy-wall-4.jpg
Jun 4, 2020 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the disk pics you could ever want
Jun 4, 2020 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i started with 3.5" and i don't think they had that. i guess they were always single sided anyway
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would do all kinds of different kinds of copies to defeat different copy protection
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you could format single density to double density or something, but not reliably
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah there were single sided 3.5" ones as well
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3.5 is super modern the first floppy I seen was 8 inches lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old Macs used them
Jun 4, 2020 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Jun 4, 2020 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: old macs were kinda non standard when it came to floppies anyway though
Jun 4, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think it was one of the only things that used single sided 3.5"
Jun 4, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 128K I think
Jun 4, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think they switched to 512K then 1.2MB or something
Jun 4, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was double that
Jun 4, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile on Dos they where like 1.44MB
Jun 4, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amiga used 800K for a while then I think they also used some odd size like1.2MB?
Jun 4, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was 1.7mb actually
Jun 4, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For a while the fastest Mac you could get was an Amiga lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the highest capacity floppy was like 250mb or something like that, called the Superdisk or something lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.7 hmmm I don't know Tom maybe? I know for a super short time Sharp or some company tried to push 2.88MB drives lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperDisk < yeah something like this
Jun 4, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super disk picks are only legend!!!!
Jun 4, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zip Drives did hit 250 but where reliable as a banana peel sock.
Jun 4, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never knew anyone with one of those LS drives I think they came out like right before CD drives dropped in price?
Jun 4, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once that happened things like Zip and LS drives became silly
Jun 4, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus with all the CD brain washing... They last forever you know 
Jun 4, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile if I leave a CD in my car for too long they literally peel apart lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember wanting a WORM drive so badly but 1999.99 just for the drive and the disks where like 50 bucks each lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In 1985 that was a fair bit of expense lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the probably 3000 computer needed to run it lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:18 PM - TomRannd: wasnt 50 bucks alot of money back then though
Jun 4, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Our school had one in the library and all the books where indexed on it you could do searches on just a fantastic array of subjects
Jun 4, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom Rand yeah it could get you an Atari 2600 Jr game system or a top end NES game lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:19 PM - TomRannd: lucky, all the schools i go to use fucking macs.
Jun 4, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the same Macs they used when I was there lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Schools tend to use stuff till the wheels.fall off lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:21 PM - TomRannd: well, maybe? arent you like 50? lmao. but yeah thed use the silly phat-mac desktops. i dont know what they were called officially but i also dont care.
Jun 4, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom a few years ago like 4 I worked at Kmart the registers where running Pentiums with like 128MBs of RAM.....
Jun 4, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah, iMac G3's are the best kthx ;O;
Jun 4, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy there to fix one said it was getting hard to find parts lol I had not seen that type of RAM in sooo long wasn't even SDR it was the older style lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:25 PM - TomRannd: damb. say, im not much of a computer geek when it comes to old laptops, but i have this older pentium laptop, and i was wondering if it could be turned into some sorta linux machine? ill need to get the exact name and model and whatnot, but for an image of what im looking at it doesnt have usb and even an hdmi port.
Jun 4, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well depending on the specs try for Mint Linux
Jun 4, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, anything will run Linux
Jun 4, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I doubt any recent version of Linux Mint will run lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even old Pentiums Slitaz
Jun 4, 2020 3:26 PM - TomRannd: alright, ill need to get adapters and shite but other than that im glad to hear it might be possible.
Jun 4, 2020 3:27 PM - TomRannd: adapters save lives
Jun 4, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even ran Linux on one of my Dreamcast
Jun 4, 2020 3:27 PM - TomRannd: whattttt thats cool
Jun 4, 2020 3:28 PM - Flame: Linux Mint > *
Jun 4, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember someone used to use Dreamcasts as a webserver lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when Linux fit on like 2 or 3 floppies and you had to compile it yourself lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:30 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say this compile your own drivers and stuff it would really fly felt real time even on a 233Mhz Pentium lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I attempted to run Linux on my 386 PC, was not a great time lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could but text mode only?
Jun 4, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that point I would just run DR Dos lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, could never get an install going lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried Debian 2.0, I think it just didn't like my Cyrix 486DLC lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh yeah
Jun 4, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a hard no lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think that has protected mode or real mode something is missing lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it does lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think anything is really "missing" exactly
Jun 4, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just didn't incorporate all of the 486 instructions lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was more that it didn't like the way the cache was incorporated into the CPU lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I know it is like 99.99% compatible.... So it will only barf on one instruction out of 10,000 lines of code lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first mother in law had one Windows had some patches to help getting them installed was a bitch lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After the patches it would go for hours between crashes lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't ask about before...
Jun 4, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never had any crashes on mine lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not in DOS or Win 3.11
Jun 4, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With my fancy 10mbps Ethernet card and all ;O;
Jun 4, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows 95? Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, I'm not gonna run Windows 95 on that thing ;O;
Jun 4, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want it to work ;O;
Jun 4, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We really are spoiled these days shit I literally cannot remember the last time my computer crashed or locked up
Jun 4, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had emulators crash but even those it was an experimental build lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:47 PM - Flame: do you guys even have page file enabled ?
Jun 4, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do but I am not sure I need too? Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:48 PM - Flame: just wondering
Jun 4, 2020 3:48 PM - Flame: i dont
Jun 4, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GBs of RAM but indon
Jun 4, 2020 3:48 PM - Flame: i have 32GB of RAM
Jun 4, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do 4K video editing sometimes
Jun 4, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe I need it on? Not sure lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have it enabled just in case, but it never sees any use lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GBs system RAM 11GBs Video RAM 
Jun 4, 2020 3:50 PM - Flame: 11?
Jun 4, 2020 3:50 PM - Flame: why such a odd number?
Jun 4, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask Nvidia lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:51 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aDMsGl_XxTk
Jun 4, 2020 3:51 PM - Flame: lmao
Jun 4, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because it goes to 11 man!!! Lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe it's cuz of the memory bus size though lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:52 PM - Flame: oh i see its if you play Fifa, so 11 players. 1 RAM per player
Jun 4, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 352 bit or something oddish
Jun 4, 2020 3:53 PM - Flame: i miss football
Jun 4, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss strip clubs 
Jun 4, 2020 3:53 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 4, 2020 3:54 PM - Flame: do VIP sessions
Jun 4, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost had sex with my wife this morning.... Shit is getting out of hand.... Lol
Jun 4, 2020 4:06 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 4, 2020 4:15 PM - Flame: if you didnt have sex with your wife. did you use your hand instead?
Jun 4, 2020 4:18 PM - Flame: i quote : "Shit is getting out of hand."
Jun 4, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol indeed
Jun 4, 2020 5:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, make a strip club. If you miss it so much, bring it back. It is throwback thursday 
Jun 4, 2020 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Psis old lady would kick him in the nuts
Jun 4, 2020 6:04 PM - Sicklyboy: dab
Jun 4, 2020 6:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 4, 2020 7:02 PM - Flame: 
Jun 4, 2020 7:15 PM - TomRannd: kinky
Jun 4, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmmm local diner for dinner
Jun 4, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're testing out cheesecake so ordered a couple pieces of that, too lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a nice chicken bacon ranch wrap 
Jun 4, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11/10 place, best food ever
Jun 4, 2020 8:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get strawbery shortcake 
Jun 4, 2020 8:14 PM - Sicklyboy: Something I love is a chain grocery store near me, Shoprite. There's one right up the road from my apartment that is really run down and looks like shit. 10 minutes further down the road is a -really nice- one. The really nice one has all of the fresh prepared hot foods and fresh made pastas and all kinds of dishes. And once they get close to expiry they discount them to 50 or 70% off
Jun 4, 2020 8:14 PM - Sicklyboy: and put them in a case by the register
Jun 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Sicklyboy: I buy a bunch and just freeze them once I get home. Come home from work, don't feel like cooking that night? Throw a big-ass stromboli that I got for $3 in the oven for a bit to heat up.
Jun 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like that I can get sandwich from the grocery store 
Jun 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Sicklyboy: Chicken francaise. Nice pasta dishes. Burritos. Ravioli. All kinds of stuff.
Jun 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nice breakfast pitstop
Jun 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy, try chef boyardee 
Jun 4, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the local diner is literally like a 10 minute walk from my house, so we know the owners pretty well by now lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Opened up a couple years ago now I believe, excellent food
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll make pretty much anything you like
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Sicklyboy: I've got two cans of chef boyardee left in my pantry that have been there since the start of the pandemic. They're so not good 
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Sicklyboy: I used to love it as quick garbage food. But it's really just... garbage.
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Expired canned food 
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah why would you suggest that kind of trash food to anyone?
Jun 4, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Disgusting
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No wonder you're sickly boy 
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sicklyboy: No not expired, just sucks.
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, that's my childhood you talking about 
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sicklyboy: Same tho
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I eat that when I was young, and spaghetti-O 
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sicklyboy: And I can remember it being way better lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It has chopped up frankfurter inside
Jun 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fine when you're like 5
Jun 4, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you don't know that it's trash food
Jun 4, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And now I want applesauce 
Jun 4, 2020 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or maybe Grape Jello
Jun 4, 2020 8:19 PM - Sicklyboy: Torn between "do I make tacos for the 2nd time this week" and "heat up some of the aforementioned frozen food" because I gotta be at work before 5 AM tomorrow.
Jun 4, 2020 8:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We all can't afford fancy cheesecake and steak everynight like you tom. We had to settle for shake and bake chicken or porkchops. Hamburger helper, and corned beef in a can. 
Jun 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Skippy's peanut butter and welches grape jelly
Jun 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or Nutella
Jun 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tacos of course
Jun 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Those frozen TV dinners are horrible 
Jun 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They come with a brownie inside
Jun 4, 2020 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: sonic: just put reeses on your sandwich
Jun 4, 2020 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got a portable ac
Jun 4, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a fancy Nest thermostat for my central air the other day for $15, and it's probably the best fucking thing I put in my house lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just so goddamn fancy
Jun 4, 2020 8:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 4, 2020 8:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why would I put chocolate on my sandwich?
Jun 4, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After living with "dumb" thermostats since I was a kid, and dealing with the shitty one that was in this house prior it's just amazing
Jun 4, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: sonic: you said nutella
Jun 4, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: nutella is basically chocolate
Jun 4, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If by
Jun 4, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "basically chocolate" you mean "barely 7% chocolate"
Jun 4, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nutella is basically 50% sugar, 15% hazelnuts, 7% chocolate, and the rest is oil lol
Jun 4, 2020 9:36 PM - TomRannd: what
Jun 4, 2020 9:37 PM - TomRannd: so wait those fucking kids at the park werent lying...
Jun 4, 2020 9:48 PM - HouseLudwig: Hey guys, I am new to this. I have a 360 and an x box one but I am researching how to mod, jailbreak, or alter either of them. My goal is either to get my x box one to play (non backwards compatible 360 games) or to find a way to stream my 360 to my PC. Thoughts or advice?
Jun 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Xbox one, never going to happen. There are no public exploits available, so you'll never break past Microsofts restrictions
Jun 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In regards to 360, you can jailbreak it, but AFAIK there's no way to stream any content from it to your PC, so you'd just have to use a capture card
Jun 4, 2020 9:49 PM - HouseLudwig: Got it! I wasn't sure. Thank you for answering my question.
Jun 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that would introduce some lag for processing
Jun 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So really not any good way
Jun 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best bet would be to wait for Xenia to get really good at emulation lol
Jun 4, 2020 9:50 PM - HouseLudwig: I am not worried about that. I will be playing single player games that are really easy to handle
Jun 4, 2020 9:51 PM - HouseLudwig: Primarily NFL HC 09 lol
Jun 4, 2020 9:51 PM - HouseLudwig: They didnt make it for PC and its not backwards compatible on X Box one
Jun 4, 2020 9:51 PM - HouseLudwig: I am looking into getting a wireless hdmi adapter if I cant find a free or cheaper way.
Jun 4, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Err, I don't think I'd use any of those TBH. They're terribly expensive for just HDMI and introduce a lot of input lag
Jun 4, 2020 9:55 PM - HouseLudwig: Dang. I really just wish it was backwards compatible lol
Jun 4, 2020 9:56 PM - HouseLudwig: or that smartglass app thing wasnt discontinued
Jun 4, 2020 9:56 PM - HouseLudwig: I thought that someone might have found a way to mod or use an app to screenshare x box 360 to PC
Jun 4, 2020 9:57 PM - HouseLudwig: Or thought someone might have found a way to hack X box ones emulator to work for more games.
Jun 4, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's possible by EoL for the Xboner someone will release an exploit for something like that, but for now most people are content with the way Microsoft handled "homebrew" this time around by basically allowing users to run unsigned code so no one has really bothered to go any further
Jun 4, 2020 10:17 PM - HouseLudwig: Man, I have no idea what that means. I understand what the terms homebrew and unsigned code means. But I do not understand the context. I am not sure what exactly is being homebrewed, or what running unsigned code does.
Jun 4, 2020 10:18 PM - HouseLudwig: I have a home made gaming desktop and an x box 360. Is there anyway to take apart the 360 and make it part of the PC so my PC can run and play 360 games and still be connected to windows so I can stream it to my laptop?
Jun 4, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh no, that's not a thing
Jun 4, 2020 10:19 PM - HouseLudwig: Dang
Jun 4, 2020 10:19 PM - HouseLudwig: Well thank you. I appreciate the answers
Jun 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing you can do to get 360 games not available through the Xbox One BC displaying on a PC would be to use a capture card, period
Jun 4, 2020 10:22 PM - HouseLudwig: I have never head of one of those
Jun 4, 2020 10:22 PM - HouseLudwig: What is the difference between a capture card and a wireless hdmi type device?
Jun 4, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well wireless HDMI is just transmitting the display signal from an HDMI output (the 360) to an HDMI input (a monitor/TV)
Jun 4, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't use it to display things on a PC, as PCs don't have any kind if HDMI input
Jun 4, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what a capture card does
Jun 4, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It takes an HDMI signal, and displays it on your PC
Jun 4, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/game-capture-hd60-s < ie
Jun 4, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is basically what you want to do
Jun 4, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The problem, however, is that all capture cards will introduce input lag and latency, so playing them directly on the PC is not recommended because there's usually a second or more of lag between inputs and what's being displayed
Jun 4, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's technically possible
Jun 4, 2020 10:38 PM - HouseLudwig: Thank you!
Jun 4, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.thermaltakeusa.com/news/view/index?id=845 
Jun 4, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There sure are some dumb coolers out there, but goddamn that takes the cake lol.
Jun 5, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, server finally shipped and should be here Monday
Jun 5, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: CPUs will probably show up in a couple weeks lol
Jun 5, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PSUs will be here tomorrow I think
Jun 5, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I threw a $40 bid at 80GB of RAM which would be nice to win
Jun 5, 2020 2:11 AM - Teslas Fate: @Tom Bombadildo can't wait to see LTT to a video on that lol
Jun 5, 2020 2:14 AM - Joe88: people are still falling for the active cooling ram meme?
Jun 5, 2020 2:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about the download ram meme? 
Jun 5, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RAM doubler was the best  lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 6, 2020)

Jun 5, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jdFkoGT4DP8
Jun 5, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-Y-Zefzo85I
Jun 5, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/woZHqo9X_3s
Jun 5, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kitza is pissed, royally pissed. https://imgur.com/gallery/pIjq5VY
Jun 5, 2020 7:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yyUMgJe.mp4
Jun 5, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rhbUpJy
Jun 5, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good morning Veho? I don't know the time there.... Lol 3AM here
Jun 5, 2020 7:10 AM - Veho: It's 9 AM here.
Jun 5, 2020 7:11 AM - Veho: Morning!
Jun 5, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ag1L1rL
Jun 5, 2020 7:17 AM - Veho: Cute.
Jun 5, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7GzQMAi
Jun 5, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: Isn't that how World War Z starts?
Jun 5, 2020 7:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l0RxHhD.jpg
Jun 5, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so Veho lol
Jun 5, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t1qQ42d
Jun 5, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UT1mkv3.gifv
Jun 5, 2020 7:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Pm7gdpf.jpg
Jun 5, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they are loud right now
Jun 5, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 48 surgeries today
Jun 5, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's a thing lol
Jun 5, 2020 8:09 AM - Veho: On one person?
Jun 5, 2020 8:09 AM - Veho: 
Jun 5, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 the board game!!!!
Jun 5, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I suspect on 48 but some of those could be on one lol
Jun 5, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am also thinking 2020 video game could be like Mario Party but with disasters
Jun 5, 2020 8:16 AM - Veho: Game of Life but every card and tile is a disaster.
Jun 5, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yes
Jun 5, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Go back 4 spaces looters have taken all your supplies"
Jun 5, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Kaiju stepped on your mom"
Jun 5, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yellowstone super volcano erupts Hollywood destroyed advance 2 spaces!!!"
Jun 5, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gFlP51L.jpg
Jun 5, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KgVgPs7.mp4
Jun 5, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: 2020 in gif form.
Jun 5, 2020 8:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1grg1FT.mp4
Jun 5, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lolol
Jun 5, 2020 9:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fNFb0LG.mp4
Jun 5, 2020 9:24 AM - CrazyMaxx: Hi I have a problem with the game, everytime i use fullscreen mode the game slow down...  I have a gaming notebook and i have no idea why this game only run on little window version
Jun 5, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuggggh like 5 different pregnant ladies and husband's..... Not a problem but they always have like 3 or 4 bags or outright luggage
Jun 5, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's like the 2nd kid then they have a purse a phone and maybe a camera lol
Jun 5, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: As a father of two... that's surprisingly accurate.
Jun 5, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 5, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: Going for a stroll with the older kid: stroller, toys, diapers, spare clothes, changing supplies, toys, food.
Jun 5, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: Going for a stroll with the younger one: kid.
Jun 5, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 5, 2020 10:05 AM - Veho: "Here, chew on this key fob."
Jun 5, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprising how fast we become minimalist
Jun 5, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/weird-news/bloke-cant-sleep-unwanted-pizzas-22139952.amp
Jun 5, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I had this problem lol
Jun 5, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fresh food delivered but I would also contact those places and be like "Don't take orders to this address"
Jun 5, 2020 11:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's fake news, right?
Jun 5, 2020 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: that is the fucking worst place to get hit by stuff in any mario kart game too
Jun 5, 2020 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: @Tom @HouseLudwig a second is a bit much.... but actually with my HD60S and using OBS to view the source, the lag is low enough to play fast rmx without issue, so lag isn't much of an issue with that, lag is actually higher with elgato's own software which claims "instant gameview" as a feature 
Jun 5, 2020 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: my dad had a RAM cooler that was just a fan that fit on top of the ram sticks and said it would help him overclock the ram but even at the time it seemed pretty dumb
Jun 5, 2020 12:25 PM - joyjames103017: im new here i want to learn more about GBA ROM hacking any tips to where to start??
Jun 5, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232575?Item=N82E16820232575&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD062020-_-SD06052020-_-Item-_-20-232-575&tp=i-1NHD-Q7H-1Hk-2ZXcsW-2G-BGVi-1c-74t-2Rct4u-l4hOx5LVqE-1G0cVl&om_rid=2357451700&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Jun 5, 2020 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn thats like half the price of what i paid for my 2x16 3200mhz same type
Jun 5, 2020 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes i hate living in norway
Jun 5, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet 
Jun 5, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear PC parts are super expensive in other places
Jun 5, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: Mostly due to taxes.
Jun 5, 2020 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: take that and multiply it by 2 for norway psi
Jun 5, 2020 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the price difference, i mean
Jun 5, 2020 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's not just that, we never have amazing sales on PC parts
Jun 5, 2020 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: black friday you might get some good sales on certain things but they're never the things i need
Jun 5, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb-U9e_-_IQ
Jun 5, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hPUZRJf
Jun 5, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The scary thing about those prices is I know that it probably only costs like maybe 20 bucks to make a stick of RAM
Jun 5, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the company has to make money then Newegg has to make money and everyone in between lol
Jun 5, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xELTkLK.mp4
Jun 5, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/chlorinated-chicken-british-markets-us-trade-deal-trump-a9548431.html
Jun 5, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: Mmmm, chlorine chicken. Just like grandma used to make.
Jun 5, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will help whiten teeth and more blonde hair!
Jun 5, 2020 2:08 PM - Veho: You can eat it in the pool!
Jun 5, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 5, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are those flavor crystals?
Jun 5, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Germans also have experience with chlorine.... Lol
Jun 5, 2020 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: different chlorine
Jun 5, 2020 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: way more harmful
Jun 5, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: If you don't eat yer chlorine, ya can't get any pudding!
Jun 5, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DNifzUS.png
Jun 5, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, after months of nothing, Codex finally released another Denuvo crack lol
Jun 5, 2020 7:32 PM - Joe88: its only team sonic racing 
Jun 5, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still something lol
Jun 5, 2020 7:33 PM - Joe88: need rdr2 and re3
Jun 5, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, RE3 wasn't that great lol
Jun 5, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cut too much content from it
Jun 5, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely regret paying for it
Jun 5, 2020 7:41 PM - Joe88: thats why I want it cracked  not that I was gonna pay for it before
Jun 5, 2020 8:09 PM - SkeletonSmith: I hate how when people buy r4 cards they legit think that the ones that are 9471 games in obe or something are a better deal then ones with less capacity with more customizable games
Jun 5, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho still got that cat ice cream pic?
Jun 5, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E07rPpR
Jun 6, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, C&C remaster is good
Jun 6, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm tempted to like...actually buy it lol
Jun 6, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiberium wars?
Jun 6, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a complete remaster of C&C and it's expansions, plus Red Alert and it's expansions
Jun 6, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's like...real good lol
Jun 6, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm
Jun 6, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/New-AM4-compatibility-king-ASUS-ROG-X570-Strix-with-256-Mb-BIOS-will-support-ALL-AM4-Ryzen-processors-from-purported-Zen-3-Ryzen-7-4700X-to-Zen-2-to-Zen-all-the-way-to-the-venerable-Zen-1-Ryzen-3-1200.468982.0.html
Jun 6, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 256MB BIOS now that's a Mobo!!!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 7, 2020)

Jun 6, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/ecs-amd-b450-motherboard-arrives-with-pci-slot-four-display-outputs
Jun 6, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PCI slot.... That's weird lol
Jun 6, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/google-chrome-incognito-mode-may-220000706.html
Jun 6, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd like 5K lol but I'm not sure that my intended use of incognito mode was actually violated... I do use it from time to time but really just to load pages that I feel might not be something I would want my grandson or wide to accidentally look at or download a file like a BIOS file and flasher.... Stuff that might be dangerous in the hands of a non tech person
Jun 6, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife not wide lol
Jun 6, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/amd_says_that_the_era_of_4gb_graphics_cards_is_over_-_future_games_need_more_vram/1
Jun 6, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can agree with that... Everything moving to 4K and ray tracing and everything else. 8GB probably going to be the new minimum shortly
Jun 6, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vilros-Raspberry-Fan-Cooled-Heatsinks-Quickstart/dp/B07TKFFCF1/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=pi+4&qid=1591418647&sprefix=pi+&sr=8-6
Jun 6, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile probably going to make that for my grandson with one of those arcade game images... He super loves old arcade games lol
Jun 6, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't say I blame him... Some of them are more fun that many newer games.
Jun 6, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gj0U2YPQ2FQ
Jun 6, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one looks nice lol
Jun 6, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vQFxX0U
Jun 6, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sNoyk0f
Jun 6, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s2afeCq
Jun 6, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/crONcfj
Jun 6, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o9M8551
Jun 6, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ccZ2zkN
Jun 6, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Tn5EFNb.jpg
Jun 6, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7CKF2Cx.gifv
Jun 6, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OoUVKok.jpg
Jun 6, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7jnkvCY
Jun 6, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Damn son.
Jun 6, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: You're on a roll.
Jun 6, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 6, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That last one is my favorite  lol
Jun 6, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Oh God diabeetus.
Jun 6, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious delicious diabeetus
Jun 6, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't eat any of that stuff but a man can dream lol
Jun 6, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I could eat like half of one thing if I eat nothing else with carbs lol
Jun 6, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That did give me an idea though... I make legendary oatmeal cookies... But if I make a pie out of the cookie dough with like peach pie filling...
Jun 6, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: I ate nothing but chocolate today.
Jun 6, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so jealous lol
Jun 6, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Didn't have time for a peoper breakfast, spent the day rearranging the apartment, ate only chocolate.
Jun 6, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some super dark chocolate here but it's so bitter
Jun 6, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 93% or something
Jun 6, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can eat a taste of that but it's almost not what I would consider chocolate at that point lol
Jun 6, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: It's cocoa, yeah.
Jun 6, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: But I like it on occasion.
Jun 6, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: The most extreme I've ever tried was a 99%
Jun 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: https://lindtexcellence.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/Lindt-Excellence-99-Percent-Hero.png
Jun 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: Not my cup of tea but interesting to try.
Jun 6, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I think the bar I have is lindt too
Jun 6, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine 99% lol
Jun 6, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.lindtusa.com/90-cocoa-excellence-bar-392977
Jun 6, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is the one just checked lol needs more fat and sugar 
Jun 6, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Jun 6, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe like 70% is my speed lol
Jun 6, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do you have a Pi? I am to remember you looking them over or something
Jun 6, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seem not am lol
Jun 6, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Autocorrect makes me sound like bizaro Superman lol
Jun 6, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/UBpmoBLvIko
Jun 6, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the sewer in flavor town ever backs up.
Jun 6, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Intel's next CPU is also going to be on 14nm lol
Jun 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Rocket Lake is still 14nm++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Jun 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alder Lake is supposed to be 10nm for desktops
Jun 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In like 2022 or whatever
Jun 6, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Pp5qvxF.jpg
Jun 6, 2020 3:02 PM - MrMcTiller: One day Intel will do 7nm... one day....
Jun 6, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the "haha funny" thing is technically Intel's 10nm will be just as dense, if not a little bit more dense, then TSMC's 7nm 
Jun 6, 2020 3:30 PM - fuckgreywolf: bump
Jun 6, 2020 5:05 PM - Lilith Valentine: Lol, get rekt
Jun 6, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: Who or what was that?
Jun 6, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone who doesn't like grey wolf, obviously
Jun 6, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: Or maybe likes him very much?
Jun 6, 2020 5:31 PM - Chary: Wow you get a strike through if you post in the sb and then get banned
Jun 6, 2020 5:31 PM - Chary: Cute
Jun 6, 2020 5:31 PM - Chary: lol get rekt indeed
Jun 6, 2020 5:42 PM - Extrasklep: what happened here?
Jun 6, 2020 5:51 PM - Memoir: Who is greywolf and
Jun 6, 2020 5:51 PM - Memoir: Why are we doing dirty things to them?
Jun 6, 2020 6:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 6, 2020 6:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There is a storm outside my window
Jun 6, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: You can't stand the rain 'gainst your window?
Jun 6, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: Bringing back sweet memories?
Jun 6, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was purple rain
Jun 6, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.itworldcanada.com/article/corsair-recalls-popular-sf-power-supplies/431789#:~:text=In%20a%20forum%20post%2C%20Corsair,number%20is%20highlighted%20in%20red.
Jun 6, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OybcYUcDbUk
Jun 6, 2020 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CHOCOLATE RAIN! 
Jun 6, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, bid $25 on 80GB of RAM and nobody has bid it up yet with only 24 hours left to go lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: Are snipers still a thing on eBay?
Jun 6, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolutely
Jun 6, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably toss it up to like $50 or something if still no bids by tomorrow morning just in case lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna fill all those slots? Lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I win the 80GB for $25, I will absolutely buy another 8 sticks of 8GB lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I'll have 144GB of RAM lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to imagine that at one point not too long ago that would have been like millions of dollars of RAM lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when 1MB was like hundreds or dollars
Jun 6, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think 144GB would've probably cost at least a grand back when 8GB DDR3 ECC DIMMs were first being manufactured
Jun 6, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think by the end of everything, not counting HDDs, I'll have put like $200 into this server total
Jun 6, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably resell it for like double that maybe lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably, going to run Linux or Windows?
Jun 6, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a bunch of VMs lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll run a Linux hypervisor, and then a few VMs lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My goal is to get Mac OS, Linux Mint, and then a Windows server install all going at the same time lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the most part anyways lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping the GTX 750 Ti I got from my little bro's old build will fit in the server chassis, that'll be what I use for Mac OS lol
Jun 6, 2020 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's pretty cheap ram
Jun 6, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems for DDR3 ECC it's around $10 per 8GB, give or take
Jun 6, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So getting 80GB for $25 would be pretty damn good
Jun 6, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even $50 would be good
Jun 6, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fingers crossed lol
Jun 6, 2020 10:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 6, 2020 10:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, you can't buy snipers on EBAY!
Jun 6, 2020 10:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You go to a mafia to rent one, or the FBI, or CIA I think 
Jun 6, 2020 10:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Besides, who you trying to snipe anyway? 
Jun 6, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hamburgler
Jun 6, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastard is always stealing stuff
Jun 6, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put a bullet right in his buns.
Jun 7, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So random thought here.... Who where the hamburglers parents... Like a man with a weird burger fetish?
Jun 7, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah you see obviously the Hamburglar is the love child of Ronald and Birdie 
Jun 7, 2020 12:18 AM - TomRannd: it all makes sense now
Jun 7, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm working security j. Th
Jun 7, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, securty j. Th
Jun 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Very important job 
Jun 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the ER tonight like 10 covid patients in the last hour
Jun 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's nuts we are on divert so sending patients away lol
Jun 7, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Our covid floors are overflowing and ICU is Jammed lol
Jun 7, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: News is not reporting real numbers at all and the riots did not help lol
Jun 7, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamburgler is a turd burglar...
Jun 7, 2020 2:08 AM - Nanny: I am trying to reset a Nintendo switch I bought but it has parental controls. Serial # XAW100
Jun 7, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/cemu-breath-of-the-wild-trainer-weather/amp/
Jun 7, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/intel-core-i9-10900k-binning-comet-lake/
Jun 7, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeek


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 8, 2020)

Jun 7, 2020 4:46 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRIfsFefatg
Jun 7, 2020 5:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/R16goT2.mp4
Jun 7, 2020 6:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: strange that the coldest running CPU isn't the one with the lowest power consumption, and vice versa for hottest running
Jun 7, 2020 6:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: since power consumption translates directly to heat
Jun 7, 2020 6:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i guess there is some variance in power consumption over time vs peak power consumption that averages out to the hottest running one having the highest average power consumption (which they didn't show) despite not having the highest peak power consumption
Jun 7, 2020 6:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: in other words, temp is a better metric than peak power consumption
Jun 7, 2020 6:34 AM - Veho: Power consumption translates into heat only if all other things are equal.
Jun 7, 2020 6:34 AM - Veho: Same device, and so on.
Jun 7, 2020 6:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i assume they tried to keep the other variables the same
Jun 7, 2020 6:38 AM - Veho: Different CPU models with different structure and architecture have a different power efficiency.
Jun 7, 2020 6:40 AM - Veho: I agree the difference is not as severe as in engines or lights or household appliances, and I'm being a pedant.
Jun 7, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think heat is more important than power consumption.... I just can't imagine a CPU lasting a long time at 90C
Jun 7, 2020 6:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes but... 100% of the power consumed by the CPU goes to producing heat
Jun 7, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially at low nm scale electron migration has to be more of a problem with more kinetic energy
Jun 7, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jdbye some of it is exiting the CPU as electrons in patterns
Jun 7, 2020 6:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: eh?
Jun 7, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rearranged from the pattern going in
Jun 7, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat generation is just a byproduct due to resistance
Jun 7, 2020 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: what does that mean
Jun 7, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If a CPU was super conducting zero energy would be lost to resistance
Jun 7, 2020 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: resistance = heat
Jun 7, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly yes
Jun 7, 2020 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably some infrared light produced which also ends up as heat
Jun 7, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At the size of a few nm heat is also motion it's a tricky thing to define almost a shrodingers cat deal radiation motion quantum property it sucks
Jun 7, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then look up Maxwell's Demon and it's nearly as convoluted as string theory
Jun 7, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did a lot or research trying to derive electricity directly from heat sort of a hyper advanced solar panel but it's proving to be difficult
Jun 7, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still think it's possible but I suck at science lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:14 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_generator
Jun 7, 2020 7:14 AM - Veho: A Peltier element can be used to generate electricity from a temperature difference.
Jun 7, 2020 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat a completely different method but essentially the same concept
Jun 7, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was think more like a nano piezoelectric triangle and some trapped gases but yeah.... Lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like billiards
Jun 7, 2020 7:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2Dlf4o3.png
Jun 7, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Let's eat grandma!!! Or Let's eat, grandma!!!
Jun 7, 2020 7:43 AM - Veho: Commas are important.
Jun 7, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Jun 7, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going crazy  trying to remember what game this scene happened in
Jun 7, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's one of the WWII call of duty games....
Jun 7, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You like parachute in or something and a guy drags you into a bomb hole and proceeds to die lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So call of duty in WWII probably only 30 games
Jun 7, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you lost me
Jun 7, 2020 8:38 AM - Veho: He's trying to remember a game.
Jun 7, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: no not that
Jun 7, 2020 8:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: before that
Jun 7, 2020 8:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: also lol let's just gloss over the fact that a dude ate his grandma and make the headline all about covid
Jun 7, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: People eat their grandmas all the time, zero COVID deaths is rare.
Jun 7, 2020 8:50 AM - DinohScene: I like grandmother that's been marinated for a few days
Jun 7, 2020 8:50 AM - DinohScene: Cajun Granny stew at its best!
Jun 7, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: You pretty much have to marinade, they're stringy otherwise.
Jun 7, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe go blackened like double blackened seasoning Hiroshima style
Jun 7, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Slow braise.
Jun 7, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pompi style?
Jun 7, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandma Scampi she always did like garlic and wine it seems appropriate
Jun 7, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ribs_(recordings)
Jun 7, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you have an Elvis tumor you should see a real Dr about that in the meantime put your X-ray on your record pkayer
Jun 7, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to leave work in like 11 minutes, so nice but I have to be back in like 12 hours lol
Jun 7, 2020 11:32 AM - kenenthk: Fuck work
Jun 7, 2020 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Well I feel stupid guess it was just a bad hdmi cord that was giving my ps3 issues
Jun 7, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: Glad it's working now.
Jun 7, 2020 12:28 PM - kenenthk: It's my official plexstation now
Jun 7, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JLZliPwdinQ?t=21
Jun 7, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, 5.5 hours to go and still no other bids on that RAM lol
Jun 7, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope you get it Tom, then you can start that turtle porn site lol
Jun 7, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pushed a $50 bid just in case for the snipers lol
Jun 7, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you just need a water cool low profile 2080 Super lol
Jun 7, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Water cooled
Jun 7, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And like 10 14TB drives
Jun 7, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see Asus has a 570 Mobo coming that supports all Ryzen processors with a 256MB BIOS.... So somehow they figured out how to beat the 16MB limit
Jun 7, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asshats.... They should have had that of BIOS on the high end boards all along.
Jun 7, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That size of
Jun 7, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/New-AM4-compatibility-king-ASUS-ROG-X570-Strix-with-256-Mb-BIOS-will-support-ALL-AM4-Ryzen-processors-from-purported-Zen-3-Ryzen-7-4700X-to-Zen-2-to-Zen-all-the-way-to-the-venerable-Zen-1-Ryzen-3-1200.468982.0.html
Jun 7, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4001094319352.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&aff_platform=portals-tool&sk=_bDenlx&aff_trace_key=f8c1d2ba8562476c9f51011868e31f57-1591541608266-06290-_bDenlx&terminal_id=aac70843bf404ffbbddbd573ce13289c&tmLog=new_Detail&aff_request_id=f8c1d2ba8562476c9f51011868e31f57-1591541608266-06290-_bDenlx
Jun 7, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess I'd say they're using 16mb partitions to do that, cuz it's a CPU limitation that can't address more than 16mb, not a motherboard one
Jun 7, 2020 4:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 7, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, someone bid it up to $60 
Jun 7, 2020 6:10 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: ¬_¬
Jun 7, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeey it's Vulpes
Jun 7, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go away 
Jun 7, 2020 6:14 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Sure.
Jun 7, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: K bye 
Jun 7, 2020 6:16 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: dick.
Jun 7, 2020 6:17 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: :3
Jun 7, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How you been Vulpes?
Jun 7, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Threw a $65 bid at the RAM now lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uh oh how much time left?
Jun 7, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 50 minutes lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember seeing crazy stacks of RAM on shop goodwill
Jun 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but they're usually shitty DDR2 or like 2GB DDR3 sticks lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's so random what they have.
Jun 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that ECC for my server 
Jun 7, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol ECC makes it cheaper 
Jun 7, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I don't end up winning them, I found another lot of 16 8GB DIMMs for $110 that I'll probably snag instead
Jun 7, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just sneak into a server room somewhere, I am sure they wont miss a bag full of RAM lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only half an hour left
Jun 7, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Come oooooooon slightly cheap RAM!
Jun 7, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can it run Crysis
Jun 7, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably real shitty since they're Xeons lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Potato single threaded performance
Jun 7, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But lots and lots of potato single threads! Lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12c/24t total lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So slower than a 3900X  lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Much lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can run crysis on a potato these days
Jun 7, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: and xeons don't have bad single core performance... it's the super high core count ones that do
Jun 7, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think single threaded performance is similar to an i7 975 from like 2009 IIRC lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: xeon phi
Jun 7, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i7 975 came out long after crysis i'm pretty sure
Jun 7, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: besides, i used my i7 920 until not that long ago and it ran everything fine, except for ark
Jun 7, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's basically an i7 975 with 2 extra cores
Jun 7, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Custom water loop swimming pool or server room heated pool
Jun 7, 2020 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: ark just kinda runs poorly even with a ryzen 7 3700x and a rtx 2080 super, sure i get 60-70 fps at 1440p but that's only when there are no big constructions nearby, then it drops to 25-30
Jun 7, 2020 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: wouldn't an i7 975 with 2 extra cores be an i7 980x?
Jun 7, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ark just runs poorly it's not a hardware thing lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Trespasser lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it is a hardware thing, just like other AAA games that never run properly at launch
Jun 7, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: only ark still runs poorly after being out for years 
Jun 7, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess when the framerates got better, people just built bigger bases
Jun 7, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 980x has higher single threaded performance though
Jun 7, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vs the x5680 Xeon
Jun 7, 2020 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not by a lot
Jun 7, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi minute
Jun 7, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-10nm-sapphire-rapids-xeon-scalable-family-amd-epyc-genoa-5nm-2021-launch/amp/
Jun 7, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, 80gb for $61 lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: pi minute?
Jun 7, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3:14 here at that time lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congrats Tom now to do all the things lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=pi+&oq=&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j6j69i60l3.2633j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jun 7, 2020 7:42 PM - Meti: [COLOR=][/COLOR]
Jun 7, 2020 7:42 PM - Meti: [COLOR=[COLOR=][/COLOR]][/COLOR]
Jun 7, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still gotta wait for the CPUs to show up in like July lol
Jun 7, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the PSUs are still delayed cuz of damn riots 
Jun 7, 2020 8:04 PM - SkeletonSmith: oh ye i love the gamma boy caller
Jun 7, 2020 8:29 PM - Bsyblade43: Hey guys I want to ask a question
Jun 7, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best to make a thread in the appropriate section
Jun 7, 2020 8:39 PM - Bsyblade43: Hey
Jun 7, 2020 8:39 PM - Bsyblade43: Please answer
Jun 7, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best to make a thread in the appropriate section
Jun 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, found 2 more sticks from the same manufacturer for $22
Jun 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I will have 96GB of RAM lol
Jun 7, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6  DIMMs for each CPU
Jun 7, 2020 11:32 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nobody else has said it but I will.
Jun 7, 2020 11:32 PM - Vulpes Abnocto: Fuck you d00d
Jun 7, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 7, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulpes did you ever complete that video transcode thingy?
Jun 7, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Video server?
Jun 7, 2020 11:46 PM - Extrasklep: I like my pi 2 server with 1GB of ram
Jun 7, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No fuck you Vulpes 
Jun 8, 2020 12:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That fox gone rogue 
Jun 8, 2020 12:00 AM - Lilith Valentine: @Vulpes!! Hey hey! <3
Jun 8, 2020 12:10 AM - DinohScene: Fuck me? : D
Jun 8, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah fuck Dinoh Vulpes 
Jun 8, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 8, 2020 12:11 AM - Lilith Valentine: I’d watch that
Jun 8, 2020 12:11 AM - DinohScene: I got room for one more
Jun 8, 2020 12:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: 
Jun 8, 2020 12:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 8, 2020 12:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lewd box should be the new name of this chat
Jun 8, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like a party
Jun 8, 2020 12:16 AM - DinohScene: Wait, this isn't porn.gbatemp.xxx?
Jun 8, 2020 12:16 AM - DinohScene: Fuck!
Jun 8, 2020 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now I wonder what kind of party Psi be part of? 
Jun 8, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP porn.gbatemp.net 
Jun 8, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be if you believe
Jun 8, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like that Harry Potter movie the prisons ass to bang
Jun 8, 2020 12:17 AM - DinohScene: We migrated when the new staff arrived, did I fail to mention that?
Jun 8, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi probably have a private server where he has lewd versions of us all 
Jun 8, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Harry Potter and the wand of gamalon or something
Jun 8, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic my fan fiction
Jun 8, 2020 12:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't give any ideas psi, we might see a thread about GBATemp fan fiction 
Jun 8, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As Tom reached for more RAM for his server Dinoh said "How much is too much!!!!" Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:19 AM - DinohScene: You can RAM that RAM harder
Jun 8, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:20 AM - DinohScene: Double the RAM, double the experience 
Jun 8, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 hot, long sticks of RAM
Jun 8, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Easy there boys. Putting too much ram in to there might get cortana too much power 
Jun 8, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8 entire...GBs each ;O;
Jun 8, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:21 AM - DinohScene: I'm stuck at 4GB cus 32 bit OS nonsense
Jun 8, 2020 12:21 AM - DinohScene: And stuck to Win 7 cus shit hardware and laziness
Jun 8, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all about the Pentiums baby!!!
Jun 8, 2020 12:22 AM - DinohScene: Cbf spending 2 days reinstalling everything
Jun 8, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qpMvS1Q1sos
Jun 8, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows 7 should support PAE so you can shove more than 4GB in there Dinoh 
Jun 8, 2020 12:23 AM - DinohScene: Upside is no annoying cortana to deal with : D
Jun 8, 2020 12:23 AM - DinohScene: Yeh, 4GB RAM limit in x86
Jun 8, 2020 12:24 AM - DinohScene: Me GFX card takes up the 265 megs above that + mobo limit of 4GB
Jun 8, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With PAE, you can use up to 64GB with an x86 CPU
Jun 8, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/win32/memory/physical-address-extension <
Jun 8, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a simple bcdedit change
Jun 8, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had to do it with one of my old 2008 Macbooks so I could use 6GB of RAM in 32bit Windows 7 lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:25 AM - DinohScene: I'd love to put 2 4GB DDR2 sticks in there but for that money... A brand new laptop might be better
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, DDR2 can get dumb expensive these days 
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I advise against PAE seems kinda hacky lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - DinohScene: Besides, laptop would just refuse to adress more then 4 GB :C
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It works fine, not really hacky or anything
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You just lose a tiny bit of performance lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 2-3% or so
Jun 8, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 16 GB of DDR2 800 Kingston Hyper X lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:27 AM - DinohScene: I'm piss poor on 13 year old hardware, yay..
Jun 8, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd totally send you one of my billions of laptops Dinoh but postage would be a bitch 
Jun 8, 2020 12:28 AM - DinohScene: If it doesn't get pillaged away by drugnuts running wild along the route
Jun 8, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And most of them have been cannibalized by me for parts for others of my billions of laptop lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:29 AM - DinohScene: I love laptops, perfect computer design
Jun 8, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a pink HP thing that would've been perfect, I plopped a an i3 390m in it from some shitty Pentium and it had like 8GB of DDR3...
Jun 8, 2020 12:30 AM - DinohScene: Fuck phones and tablets, 1 I/O port that can't be replaced :')
Jun 8, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I just cannibalized the RAM and HDD for a 2009 Macbook that I just got today from my dad to fix up for my wife lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:30 AM - DinohScene: Nice
Jun 8, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom too many laptops why are there so many laptops!
Jun 8, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I NEEEEEEED THEM
Jun 8, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This 2009 Macbook is nice, it's actually the one with DDR3 in it lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I say "nice" lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So loaded with porn and stuck keys? Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually had absolutely nothing on it, except for a seemingly failed attempt to dual boot Windows 7 lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It had a custom bootloader for it and a separate partition made, but nothing installed to the second partition lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grub?
Jun 8, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably showing my age lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's called refind lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/ <
Jun 8, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much only useful for Macs IMO lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could they just use boot camp or what ever it's called
Jun 8, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can, but it's a lot more restrictive
Jun 8, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Apple restricts the max version of Windows you can install lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Restrictions?
Jun 8, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for example Apple will only let you install Windows 7 on this Macbook with the Bootcamp utility, you can't go any higher than that lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With refind you can install whatever you want, Windows or Linux, without issue
Jun 8, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond getting drivers and such
Jun 8, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Mcs suck
Jun 8, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Macs
Jun 8, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's pretty dumb lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like how they restrict what the latest MacOS version you can install on older stuff lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This 2009 Macbook can only install OSX 10.13, and the latest major version is like 10.15 or something lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a 3 year old version
Jun 8, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You still get security updates and stuff of course, but like c'mon those extra features in whatever the latest is will still run fine on this shitty C2D lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when the Apple IIE was THE games machine then Apple said "Nope we don't like games" lost all market share lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much as soon as they got rid of the "Costs less, Does more" philosophy  they went to shit lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now it's costs more does less lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 9, 2020)

Jun 8, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wdl.org/en/
Jun 8, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 6 hours and I'll be home ready to do nothing lol
Jun 8, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/73035/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-rumors-up-to-60-90-faster-than-2080-ti/amp.html
Jun 8, 2020 8:25 AM - DinohScene: lol Tommy, just edit the plist of bootcamp
Jun 8, 2020 8:25 AM - DinohScene: it's what I did on a Mac Mini from... '09 I think
Jun 8, 2020 8:25 AM - DinohScene: mate of mine wanted Win 10 on there, Apple officially didn't support that
Jun 8, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh Mac Hacker!
Jun 8, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a MC name MC DinohMac Hacker!
Jun 8, 2020 9:41 AM - DinohScene: I don't want to become mc strap
Jun 8, 2020 9:41 AM - DinohScene: or og loc
Jun 8, 2020 11:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably lucked out that it has a dedicated GPU which i'm sure newer mac minis do not, as intel dropped win10 support for HD Graphics 3000 below and win10 will not even let you install newer versions on a system with an older iGPU
Jun 8, 2020 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: and below*
Jun 8, 2020 11:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 8, 2020 11:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Monday already
Jun 8, 2020 11:39 AM - Bsyblade43: hey guys i want to ask q uestion
Jun 8, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fWsFEed
Jun 8, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XcCZ14D.jpeg
Jun 8, 2020 12:22 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jun 8, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wO6XhSU#
Jun 8, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mvjIz4B
Jun 8, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ps4IuCp LOL
Jun 8, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QFViJuQ.mp4
Jun 8, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: Fight-fuck the powerpolice.
Jun 8, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like a power rangers porn spoof lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I bet that exists lll
Jun 8, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's as terrible as I thought lol
Jun 8, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tFweK5r.mp4
Jun 8, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Server chassis showing up today 
Jun 8, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, another Denuvo crack from Codex
Jun 8, 2020 3:30 PM - Chary: Which game?
Jun 8, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trials of Mana
Jun 8, 2020 3:32 PM - Chary: Oooo
Jun 8, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rxssVFeKr8
Jun 8, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeeeeeeee 40lb server 
Jun 8, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They tore like everything out of this thing though lol. No RAM, CPU, heatsinks, chassis fans, PSUs. They even took the drive trays lol
Jun 8, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they left the two PCIe riser cards in 
Jun 8, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the motherboard of course, so that's good
Jun 8, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No fill PCIe x16 slots though, looks like only PCIe x8 
Jun 8, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's ok lol
Jun 8, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only putting a 750 ti in it, not like that'll be bottlenecked lol
Jun 8, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the riser cards only have PCIe 4x on them, which is odd 
Jun 8, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So have to get a PCIe riser with a full slot lol
Jun 8, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else looks good though, no bent pins in the CPU socket
Jun 8, 2020 4:58 PM - Sora de Eclaune: Is there a list of Wii games that have motion controls (Wiimote waggling)?
Jun 8, 2020 4:59 PM - Sora de Eclaune: I have a list of games that support Gamecube controllers and/or Classic Controllers, but not a list of games that have or do not have motion controls.
Jun 8, 2020 5:03 PM - Veho: Is there a Wii game that _doesn't_ have motion controls?
Jun 8, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd imagine it's safe to say if it's a Wii game that uses the Wiimote, it'll have motion controls
Jun 8, 2020 5:10 PM - Veho: And all [console] games use the [console controller] by default because console gamers are peasants.
Jun 8, 2020 5:20 PM - Sora de Eclaune: Rhythm Heaven Fever doesn't have motion controls, when it should have.
Jun 8, 2020 5:22 PM - Ryccardo: @Veho xenoblade
Jun 8, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I have no impulse control and bought 4 of these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HGST-0B26314-7K3000-2TB-7-2K-RPM-3-5-SAS-2-6Gbps-512n-HUS723020ALS641-Ultrastar/143317069521 
Jun 8, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And thus I have all the things I need for my server 
Jun 8, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJk30Kj5jCA
Jun 8, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: Buy me this.
Jun 8, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sorry Veho, all my extra money for basically the rest of this year went to serverboi
Jun 8, 2020 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 8, 2020 7:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom hosting a party on his server?
Jun 8, 2020 7:55 PM - Extrasklep: Yeah that's an important question, what are you going to use the server for?
Jun 8, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For fun
Jun 8, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course
Jun 8, 2020 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gonna host some secret multiplayer games on there 
Jun 8, 2020 8:44 PM - Veho: He's gonna make a dollhouse out of it.
Jun 8, 2020 8:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't make a doll house with a online server 
Jun 8, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: This one has been taken offline.
Jun 8, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why the fuck would I host multiplayer games? I'm sure as fuck not letting anyone outside this household connect to it
Jun 8, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like asking for aids
Jun 8, 2020 9:47 PM - Sora de Eclaune: Host Jackbox. That's a multiplayer game that streams your game to an external server that everyone connects to.
Jun 8, 2020 10:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sora is back again 
Jun 8, 2020 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think that's how it works sora
Jun 8, 2020 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: no streaming involved
Jun 8, 2020 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol tom
Jun 8, 2020 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: you think you'll get malware from hosting a multiplayer game?
Jun 8, 2020 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i host a kaillera server on my dedi that has been running for years now, it should be teeming with malware in that case
Jun 8, 2020 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it did get malware it wouldn't be from the kaillera server, it would be from some flaw in some other software i run
Jun 8, 2020 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and obviously you just forward the ports you need if you're worried about that
Jun 8, 2020 10:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kailera? 
Jun 8, 2020 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: multiplayer thingy for emulators
Jun 8, 2020 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyone want to make a news post about TX raising the price of the SX modchip to $150?
Jun 8, 2020 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's nuts
Jun 8, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try out multi player emulation some day 
Jun 8, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably would like co op stuff more than competitive though lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: you think you'll get malware from hosting a multiplayer game? < No, I said that's like asking for aids. I don't want any shitbirds touching my server 
Jun 8, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi I bought 4 2TB SAS HDDs for $80 ;O;
Jun 8, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New ones, too lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen that... I considered getting a couple and just merging them.
Jun 8, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta buy a SAS controller for normal PC use though
Jun 8, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I do plan on getting some 8TB drives at some point.
Jun 8, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I did not catch that glad I didn't half awake buy them lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably why they were so cheapo
Jun 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though other than that I didn't find a whole lot of nice deals on new SAS HDDs lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 2TB is small for a server and mechanical means the IOPs is low so little demand?
Jun 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tons of people getting rid of old ass 300GB and 72GB ones though lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/WD-Blue-6TB-Hard-Drive/dp/B07MYKZGVX/ref=sr_1_14?crid=3LXAOOXVRZXD9&dchild=1&keywords=8tb+hard+drive&qid=1591658939&sprefix=8TB%2Caps%2C167&sr=8-14
Jun 8, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's tempting for my use.... lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are those smaller drives like 10K RPM ones?
Jun 8, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine even those have been outdated these days with all that nvme goodness lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of them were smaller, some were just standard 7200RPM 3.5" drives lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So truly ancient lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think a few of the 73GB ones were 15k though lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10K drives tend to be smaller because I think they have to use less platters?
Jun 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The more expensive ones anyways
Jun 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 15k RPMs crazy
Jun 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I bet the magnets in those are crazy good...
Jun 8, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to tear apart old drives for the magnets (either broken or too small to be used in anything)
Jun 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was considering picking up a super extreme cheapo 128GB SSD for the OS and then shoving everything else on the 4 drives
Jun 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe setup 3 of them for a file server, and then the other one can be partitioned off for separate VMs
Jun 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could get a new backplane, too ,so I can add two more SAS slots since two of the trays aren't in use lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also noticed earlier that whatever fucks tore apart the server took the fucking CPU retention bracket, so I have to figure out a way to get two of those
Jun 8, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think I'm gonna have to like buy a broken server mobo with 2x LGA1366 slots that I can just tear the brackets from
Jun 8, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Searched eBay and Aliexpress and neither had anything close to what I wanted, just cooler brackets which weren't what i need lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or check on aliexpress they might have the brackets for like 50 cents lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Jun 8, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zip ties it is then lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about emailing a refurbished server seller and see if they had any dead boards they can tear some off for me lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could make some if you had like a dremel tool
Jun 8, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That could work too Tom lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems the cheapish 1366 motherboard I can find that has two slots is like $25, too, so maybe go for that
Jun 8, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dremel and old P4 socket into like 4 L peices lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fit's any motherboard now!!! lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/4wBfil4.jpg?1 < At least they didn't bother taking the motherboard out to take the backplate lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So just need the top portion and the bolts lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They also took the little retention arms for the heatsinks, so will have to grab some of those somehow
Jun 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case if I can't find those is I wasted $10 on some hunks of metal and I'll just have to buy some aftermarket coolers lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Jun 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if just the generic mounting from aftermarket coolers wouldn't just bolt right on?
Jun 8, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The ones where it's like an X over the CPU but heat pipes under the X and it sort of just hinges to fit multiple sockets
Jun 8, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the main problem is that with these server boards you need a good amount of mounting pressure for the pins in the socket to make contact with the CPU, and I don't think just bolting a cooler would apply just enough pressure
Jun 8, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have to make sure it's not too much tension or not enough (height)
Jun 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah hmmm
Jun 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-2Y41P-PowerEdge-M610-Blade-Server-System-Board-CPU-Socket-LGA1366/372089718020 < Fuck it, bough this pos lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can probably steal those other heatsinks for the chipsets, and it looks like it has an SD card reader on it that I can also pull for mine lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/deepcool-gammaxx-300/p/N82E16835856006?Description=lga%201366%20cpu%20cooler&cm_re=lga_1366_cpu_cooler-_-35-856-006-_-Product
Jun 8, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Way too big lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says it works  lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too tall for the chassis I mean lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/raijintek-air-cooler-series-0r10b00095/p/13C-001T-00028
Jun 8, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Price jumps for low profile
Jun 8, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It only has like maybe 5 inches of clearance max? lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats the TDP on those chips?
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 65 watts?
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 130W lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Each
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oooohhh.....
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you NEED heatpipes or something a bit more than just slap some rando cooler on it lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought 5 chassis fans for it to keep it kinda sorta cool lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's into water territory lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're like 12v 1.6a fans
Jun 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Peltier cooler  lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://youtu.be/fMTySucgq_8?t=48 < Listen how loud these fuckers will get lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All full load lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you thought about just putting the coolers on it and not putting the case closed... OR just cut a hole in the case and have the CPU coolers stick up like hood scoops on a old muscle car? lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think normal case fans pull only .25 amps vs the 1.6a of these fucking loud ass fans 
Jun 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd want to leave the top open because of dust
Jun 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would drive me crazy but I know it's required lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I don't expect cooling to be that big of a deal lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't worry about dust Tom those fans will blow that shit out lol
Jun 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like they'll be running at 130W each all the time or anything, and those fans will push crazy air so should keep things pretty cool
Jun 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerEdge-R410-Server-Heatsink-0F645J-/114090126276?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0
Jun 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's how servers work big ass case fans and heatsinks that wouldn't work on a desktop.
Jun 9, 2020 12:00 AM - Sicklyboy: sup hose
Jun 9, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-2-Genuine-OEM-Dell-PowerEdge-1950-1850-Server-CPU-Heatsink-JC867/264705547278?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200520130830%26meid%3D95bd8c8a008b459d88b4585d4309f851%26pid%3D101195%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dpf%26sd%3D164168389930%26itm%3D264705547278%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithBBEV2bDemo
Jun 9, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sicklyboy hey 
Jun 9, 2020 12:01 AM - Sicklyboy: Psi - good amount of servers work by channeling air flow from high CFM fans through ducting/shrouding so that the air flow HAS TO flow THROUGH the heatsink, and has nowhere else to go. Then gets exhausted out the back
Jun 9, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, these are the stock heatsinks: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Server-TY129-Heatsink-Poweredge/dp/B00B606FOI
Jun 9, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Big fat fucking blocks of aluminum
Jun 9, 2020 12:03 AM - Sicklyboy: Case in point because I have an HP server on my coffee table right now lol - https://photos.app.goo.gl/t1Pu5eCF2nx2bcRq9
Jun 9, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:04 AM - Sicklyboy: Big wall of 80? mm fans up front, high CFM shit. This has a removable ducting tray that sits over the CPUs and DIMMs, and the fan in front of the one CPU socket has nowhere to push its air other than through the fins of the heatsink
Jun 9, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techyparts.com/dell-server-parts/dell-2y41p-poweredge-m610-blade-server-system-board-cpu-socket-lga1366.html
Jun 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh Sickly Dell loves to do that, many of the home systems do the same.
Jun 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HP too
Jun 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The ones going in my server are 60mm I believe
Jun 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, they push hella air
Jun 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So 130 watts in fine except in the summer lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the winter Tom put it in your basement free (sort of) heating 
Jun 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll stay in my basement regardless lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since that's where my router is 
Jun 9, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So 8TB's of storage, I would install Plex on it  lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 8000 movies
Jun 9, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Has like 4 separate NIC in it, 4 ethernet ports lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget which one, Broadcom somethings
Jun 9, 2020 12:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, you want to play online multiplayer with emulator?
Jun 9, 2020 12:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Play sunset riders 
Jun 9, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well two NICs, 2 ports each anyways lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Gigabit I am sure
Jun 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www1.la.dell.com/lc/en/corp/Networking-Solutions/nic-broadcom-5709-toe-iscsi/pd.aspx?refid=nic-broadcom-5709-toe-iscsi&s=corp < Two of these but embedded in the board lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Gigabit
Jun 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: My router has a usb port behind it, don't know what it is for. 
Jun 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So once you get all your media no need for Netflix or anything lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic it's so you can hook up like a hard drive and do NAS stuff
Jun 9, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it on mine too but I have only used it a couple of times with like a thumb drive lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's so clunky I just give up and use FTP from my PC lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I'll use it for media, I might just make it a backup for the 8TB external used in my gaming desktop that has all my PC and console games backed up and such lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make it my just-in-case backup
Jun 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back up image server does seem like a thing lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not exactly off site but something better than nothing lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a fan of "if it blows, it blows" all data is replaceable lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, if this 8TB external goes I'll lose like 5-ish TBs worth of console games and PC games lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would suck
Jun 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing that couldn't be replaced
Jun 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I honestly don't touch most of it lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT WHAT IF
Jun 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: WHAT IF I WANT TO PLAY DEAD ISLAND AGAIN
Jun 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: OR THAT DEADPOOL GAME THAT'S NOT BEING SOLD ANYMORE IIRC
Jun 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL plus it probably takes a lifetime when you have to watch bandwidth
Jun 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me that would be like 6 days downloading and a week worth of organizing lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AI ROM filter would be so nice.... "Delete all the sports games... leave in non realistic sports games...."
Jun 9, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Delete all the fruit machines from MAME for me...."
Jun 9, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still working on that .202 MAME set... I delete like 100 of those damned things and get tired of looking for them. Then come back a week later and delete 100 more lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .218 even
Jun 9, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I finish it, someday.... I will probably back that set up too something. Not sure how much space it will take.
Jun 9, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the ammount of work to get it setup.
Jun 9, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think when they added the "fruit machines" there was like 14,000 or something.... so it's a bit of a project lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is it's probably 30GB's of useless crap oh and NOW they added fucking Tiger Electronic shit...
Jun 9, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I imagine
Jun 9, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one want's to emulate Tiger Electronics Street Fighter 2 Turbo..... in fucking MAME where you can play the actual fucking arcade game....
Jun 9, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah, Tiger Electronics games are great ;O;
Jun 9, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you need a paper weight?
Jun 9, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never owned one, I used to look at them at the store and wonder what poor kid was going to have Christmas ruined by them....
Jun 9, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Grandma I said I wanted Castlevania...."
Jun 9, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There were a few ones that were like...ok lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weirdly enough Nintendo made Donkey Kong mini sort of arcade machine, that was lit up though and surprisingly good.
Jun 9, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fcdn3.volusion.com%2Fgxcae.edrcf%2Fv%2Fvspfiles%2Fphotos%2FCOL-TTM-DK-2.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.classicgamesrevisited.com%2FProductDetails.asp%3FProductCode%3DCOL-TTM-DK&tbnid=d_LfRiwi45tmDM&vet=12ahUKEwj1qqqyvfPpAhXZTDABHRBQCikQMygGegUIARDjAg..i&docid=GPS88QVRwShhfM&w=280&h=350&q=donkey%20kong%20mini%20arcade&safe=off&ved=2ahUKEwj1qqqyvfPpA
Jun 9, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had that one as a kid.
Jun 9, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had a few LCD games as a kid
Jun 9, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're trash when you go and compare them to like the GBC and such I had at the same time lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:33 AM - Crazynoob458: HI
Jun 9, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine the novelty was probably greater before the GB released in the mid 80s though lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they ever stop making those things? I know they make them now....
Jun 9, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/19/21136607/hasbro-tiger-electronics-lcd-handheld-games-xmen-sonic-transformers
Jun 9, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt they did lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure Tiger did at some point, but other shitty ones definitely still existed
Jun 9, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat my MAME set is down to 64GBs only like a few more GB's of trash left
Jun 9, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some weird porn games to delete and some broken games and gambling ones lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffffft sure, "deleting the porn games"
Jun 9, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of computer BIOS's and stuff
Jun 9, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom they suck, I played them all and truly they are terrible except maybe the Quix clones lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a porn breakout game on that arcade stick thing lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was an awful version of breakout
Jun 9, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For something like that I don't see the reason for including it
Jun 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey it had titties so 10/10
Jun 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess, they probably just didn't fucking care lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably, "Oh it works on this? Throw it on!!!" lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They would consider my sets "God Teir" lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I assume they just pulled a ROMset from somewhere and tossed it on without even looking lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or stole it from some other clone lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The problem with a few more GB's from that set is there is a TON of little files like BIOS for machines from 70's and the games where they are like 2Kb each... so thousands
Jun 9, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But ill get them out eventually, I leaned to use the merged set lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I wish someone would make a "Just the actual arcade games" ROM set. Sort of like I am doing lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: About the only exception I would make on MAME is the NeoGeo set.
Jun 9, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And even those if NeoRageX was still a thing, I would probably put on that emulator lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly it still runs fine, just crashes when you quit the emulator.
Jun 9, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn7Qda9LZ1A
Jun 9, 2020 2:30 AM - SG854: Porn atari games, lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are mostly terrible but Custers Revenge is sort of fun I guess lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDWQNJdGkR4


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 10, 2020)

Jun 9, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYycfimmgXI
Jun 9, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RQix2f5Adcw
Jun 9, 2020 5:55 AM - kenenthk: I woke up with a hang over I aint even drink
Jun 9, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weloome to old age lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welcome even lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Or I just had to poop
Jun 9, 2020 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Os3 is running 1080p with no flicker now cant believe it was a bad hd cord considering it ran fine on my ps4
Jun 9, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qcBrrbl
Jun 9, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the PS4 just is able to handle the crap cord better?
Jun 9, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: You're a crap cord
Jun 9, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well then I wouldn't work with your PS3 
Jun 9, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-128gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236613?Item=N82E16820236613&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD062020-_-SD06092020-_-Item-_-20-236-613&tp=i-1NHD-Q7H-1Hk-2b19wr-2G-BGVi-1c-74t-2Rct4u-l4iNiitj1T-2CgKlh&om_rid=2379266669&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Jun 9, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny go in halve with me on that lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We can split it 64GB's each 
Jun 9, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: That much ram is idiotic
Jun 9, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: unless you have a server
Jun 9, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 32GB's right now lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see calling tech support now... "How much RAM do you have sir?"
Jun 9, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: lol gta4 complete edition is 17gb if this one doesnt work I give up
Jun 9, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "128GB.... No no your SSD the RAM in your system?"
Jun 9, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: They still say your macs infected
Jun 9, 2020 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Over 360 files for a ps3 game lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you own a Mac your infected lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Macs arent always a  bummer if you're a artist protools runs flawless
Jun 9, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah PS3 games can be kind of convoluted... If you download a European version you can still play it but you can also save a lot of space by deleting the languages you don't use out of the file structure
Jun 9, 2020 6:31 AM - kenenthk: I may plop in a 1tb but the fuckers are still high in proce considering its a laptop drive
Jun 9, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have a 500GB drive in mine.
Jun 9, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Way too much space...
Jun 9, 2020 6:31 AM - kenenthk: I call the system my offical plexstation
Jun 9, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously most of the best PS3 games are better on PC
Jun 9, 2020 6:32 AM - kenenthk: Im a lazy fucker I dont wanna sit there and deal with shit drm hacking and installing
Jun 9, 2020 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Tbh ps3 only has about 10 good gaems like the wiiu 
Jun 9, 2020 6:35 AM - kenenthk: My backs been fucked gotta see the chripractor at 8 today may have to call into work
Jun 9, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah to me the PS3 was kind of disapointing with its library.
Jun 9, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have pretty much every good game I would play on the PC and most of them run fine in emulation.
Jun 9, 2020 6:45 AM - kenenthk: And now doctors say I'm bipolar but they dont understand the moron im around for 8 hours
Jun 9, 2020 6:46 AM - kenenthk: Seems like no matter which gta4 version I try its in a boot loop
Jun 9, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I know I had it working fine on mine?
Jun 9, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be it's not compatible with your hack?
Jun 9, 2020 6:47 AM - kenenthk: set me up a ftp server so I can hack into your shit
Jun 9, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IOApT2B.jpg
Jun 9, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have a Plex server you wanna watch my collection of movies? lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:48 AM - kenenthk: No I dont wanna see midgets that resemble little girls you fuck 
Jun 9, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have 500Mbps up so you can only stream like 4 or 5 4K movies at a time  lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey those are amputee midgets!!!
Jun 9, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peg Leg Pete the Pegger with be sad...
Jun 9, 2020 6:49 AM - kenenthk: I sent a picture of semen to a friend and said it was coconut oil he aint talking to me now
Jun 9, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 9, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you put it in his soap dispenser? lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/35rSO1J
Jun 9, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: I thought it was looting and stealing pcs
Jun 9, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KbhWh0K
Jun 9, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about that 128GB's of RAM... I wonder what kind of games will need that as the minimum in the future lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 10 years from now "Minimum requirement 128GB's of RAM and a 32 core CPU"
Jun 9, 2020 7:02 AM - kenenthk: ure mum
Jun 9, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Half Life 4 lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk they will need it for the AI on your moms virtual crabs 
Jun 9, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In game Crab Lice shampoo is paid DLC...
Jun 9, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDACorIaxNw Song for you kenenthk lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYPFrXvc2rE Studio version 
Jun 9, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rdEupVsL07E?t=20
Jun 9, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kpB6h99.png
Jun 9, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6wsm5y07qDs?t=9
Jun 9, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL Veho that is funny
Jun 9, 2020 7:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Cancelling-Headphones-Bluetooth-Microphone-Comfortable/dp/B019U00D7K/ref=lp_12097479011_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1591687534&sr=1-1&th=1 Might buy these but the design looks like shit
Jun 9, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rx9DIrV
Jun 9, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Bose-SoundLink-around-ear-wireless-headphones/dp/B0117RGG8E/ref=sr_1_29?dchild=1&qid=1591687792&s=electronics&sr=1-29 These are tempting me
Jun 9, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Protein Ear Pads? lol they are made out of jizz
Jun 9, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Cancelling-Headphones-Bluetooth-Headphone-Comfortable/dp/B0868MDSL5/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&qid=1591687953&s=electronics&sr=1-1 okay buying these 50 bucks and 5 star rating
Jun 9, 2020 7:37 AM - kenenthk: I could rpobably talk amazon down to 40 if I complain nicely 
Jun 9, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Find some rip off web site and see if they will price match lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jyGOQsA
Jun 9, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c4swuq3
Jun 9, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kYQliew
Jun 9, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxL5SIlvEIw
Jun 9, 2020 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Todays 6/9
Jun 9, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: Not where I'm standing.
Jun 9, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VOp0TM3.mp4
Jun 9, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZhHA0wJ
Jun 9, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: 
Jun 9, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: Well now we know what Tom Cruise will do in his next movie.
Jun 9, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: No stunt double.
Jun 9, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7kpuyPBr6U
Jun 9, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho yeah I think I would shit and piss myself and then miss the net lol
Jun 9, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time the net should be suspended between 4 helicopters and the net should be on fire... Don't want to get bored.
Jun 9, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a new excite truck game.... No excite boys does not count
Jun 9, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/2020-06-04-the-riftbreaker-mashes-together-starcraft-they-are-billions-and-diablo-and-its-a-joy-to-play
Jun 9, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol excite bots even
Jun 9, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: I'm downloading a EU game does that mean I can shoot people over spelling color different
Jun 9, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it should work fine but may be less blood or violence or Nazi symbols
Jun 9, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Colour you heathen lol
Jun 9, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it's chips not fries lol
Jun 9, 2020 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Football not soccer lol
Jun 9, 2020 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't think of more differences but I know there are more lol
Jun 9, 2020 11:24 AM - kenenthk: pounds?
Jun 9, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wvmnRLFYIIU
Jun 9, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: God damn every single gta4 game is giving me issues even with the rap
Jun 9, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o1SJeyj
Jun 9, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is true in Florida too... Other hospitals ICU's are sending the hospital I work at patients and we are almost full too.
Jun 9, 2020 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry kenenthk it sounds like maybe that hack isn't compatible with GTA 4 ?
Jun 9, 2020 12:01 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if I just buy the damn game and extract it it'll work
Jun 9, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe? but probably not?
Jun 9, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you googled your hack and getting GTA 4 to work?
Jun 9, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/ps3homebrew/comments/9ukqjc/gta_iv_infinite_loading_screen/
Jun 9, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you make an ISO of it
Jun 9, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ? lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gta IV has to be in ISO format otherwise it will be stuck at the installing screen. Just go to multiman, press triangle on the jb rip and press convert to iso. You can then delete the original jb rip as you wont need it and it will just take up space.
Jun 9, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Note: this also works with any copy of a game that isn't in ISO format, just convert to iso and it should work flawlessly. ISO rips have 100% support as long as you have cobra 7 or later
Jun 9, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that doesn't work try this one. https://www.nextgenupdate.com/forums/popular-classic-games/552610-grand-theft-auto-iv-load-infinite-loop-gta-iv-loop-fix-gta-iv-freeze-mission-1.html
Jun 9, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gtaforums.com/topic/339672-ps3-gta-iv-fix-loading-screen-hanging/
Jun 9, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of these fixes should work for you lol
Jun 9, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CsyuXod.mp4
Jun 9, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vUfnQQm.jpg
Jun 9, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ipdecem
Jun 9, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vbyykWX.mp4
Jun 9, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: Something something ken's mum's dildo.
Jun 9, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/j80aWfc.gifv
Jun 9, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: U mess with the dukk u get the fukk. Quack.
Jun 9, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The monsters of the deep, they be calling https://imgur.com/gallery/V92aRex
Jun 9, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, more Denuvo cracks lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GG Codex
Jun 9, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What one this time?
Jun 9, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm already downloading over 100GBs of stuff but it might be done already was going like 20MBs a second lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The latest update for Far Cry New Dawn
Jun 9, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That dinosaur one lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I think it's on FitGirls already?
Jun 9, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah was put up a couple hours ago
Jun 9, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Torrenting it now lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was an older version, too, but it was just 1.0 release and had a lot of bugs IIRC
Jun 9, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on Far.Cry.New.Dawn-CODEX ISO release: codex-far.cry.new.dawn.iso (42,051,993,600 bytes)
Jun 9, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now you can play it without most of the bugs! Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I already played it lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the one before it was better lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kept getting crashes so I haven't tried it much lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird... it never crashed for me
Jun 9, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm I wonder why?
Jun 9, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean what difference? We both have AMD we both have good GPU's and lots of RAM?
Jun 9, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it released when I still had Intel lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like you where trying to play on 4GB's of RAM and an old i3 and a GTX 750 or something.
Jun 9, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But from what I'm reading now, apparently the HD texture pack was causing crashes on launch lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom hmmmm
Jun 9, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used that too lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I recall reading that if you didn't have like at least 8GBs of VRAM that thing could cause issues?
Jun 9, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just got lucky lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah my 1070 has 8GB
Jun 9, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCllBRdyEXA
Jun 9, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit I even played it at 4K lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, looks like server PSUs showing up today
Jun 9, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM and heatsinks should show up by end of the week
Jun 9, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you will get it all and realize you don't have the right something or other  lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm like 99% certain everything I bought should work lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcT5jLl538Q hmmm expensive but looks fun lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouuuuchhh.... 400 dollars
Jun 9, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was gonna try to stuff it in my Shield TV lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it's not full Xavier, but still pretty nice
Jun 9, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Full Xavier has 512 cuda cores lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 16GB of RAM
Jun 9, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://webglsamples.org/aquarium/aquarium.html
Jun 9, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to try it lol doesn't even chug at 15000 fish lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad at 30,000 fish only 35FPS lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 15,000 is 30fps for me lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's using integrated graphics, not my 1060 lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so igpu not bad
Jun 9, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play with the advanced settings lol gets super weird...
Jun 9, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 30,000 with dedicated GPU is 32FPS lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I suspect GPU acceleration doesn't work so good at that point, not so much GPU hardware lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, only using like 30% of my 1060
Jun 9, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I am on a 2080 Ti and getting 35-36 FPS lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be a bit faster than your 1060... lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, get a good GPU scrub ;O;
Jun 9, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would if it existed  lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit is even the overclocked model lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you see the rumors of an "RTX 3090"?
Jun 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be anywhere from 50-90% faster than your pitiful 2080ti
Jun 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did I did and I heard it might be cheaper too
Jun 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 900 dollars lol
Jun 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't that just be a big dick slap to the face lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am downloading this PC Engine Mini PC emulator... 42GB's but just uncompress and play no need to mess with anything lol Harrison Hacks 
Jun 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nahhh Tom I have been enjoying solid 4K gaming for a long time, nothing else would have done so at the time I bought it.
Jun 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I expect performance to stay solid until the next gen on this old beast lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You say that, but just wait until I buy a 3070 for $400 and it winds up beating your 2080 Ti in every way ;O;
Jun 9, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like :it's not going to suddenly stop playing new games right away lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If that's true Tom I would buy one too  lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 400 dollar upgrade is easy for me to pull off lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1300 bucks stings a bit lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do plan on getting a 4700-4900X though depending on prices from AMD.
Jun 9, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would be surprised if it were any different than the 3000 series launch MSRP
Jun 9, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 329 for a 4700X wouldn't be too bad.
Jun 9, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say I want more threads but really this 2700X has impressed me a LOT.
Jun 9, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can keep working even while a ton of stuff is going on in the background and I love that.
Jun 9, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes when I would download a massive file, my old i5 would slow down so bad.... Like it was strugling to handle file management and the program to download and managing RAM
Jun 9, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus my AV and Chrome I guess?
Jun 9, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But only like 3 tabs open.
Jun 9, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That literally doesn't happen now and I can be doing soooooo much more. Shit I can do all that and play a emulated PS3 game on top of it.
Jun 9, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure single threaded perfomance may be lower... but for idiots like me who can't be slowed down to be doing one thing at a time... lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, going from 4c/4t to 6c/12t was a pretty big jump
Jun 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR5cccZdxJQ
Jun 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm basically back down to 4c/8t lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How so?
Jun 9, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need a spare 2700X when I get my new chip since new BIOS will make it obsolete? lol Now that they cost more than they did new.... Not sure what the F that is about lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz I'm using my Razer Blade all the time lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I moved my gaming desktop to the living room now lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the basement seepage thing
Jun 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 99% of the time right now it's being used by babby for shows lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Barney and Friends needs more cores  lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really stressing that CPU with all this Netflix!
Jun 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much Netflix does use now and what like codec
Jun 9, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just was messing with YouTube and it uses VP9 so that's pretty cool I guess lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VP9
Jun 9, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They use HEVC and VP9 IIRC
Jun 9, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 9, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technical_details_of_Netflix lol the Wii version uses the Kirby codec
Jun 9, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-128gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236613?Item=N82E16820236613&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD062020-_-SD06092020-_-Item-_-20-236-613&tp=i-1NHD-Q7H-1Hk-2b19wr-2G-BGVi-1c-74t-2Rct4u-l4iNiitj1T-2CgKlh&om_rid=2379266669&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Jun 9, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should buy that  lol
Jun 9, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would take me like working 2 days in Tampa... lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I miscalculated... downloaded like over 200GB's this morning.
Jun 9, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ISP is gonna be pissed maybe someday lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, what's your favorite way to make chicken?
Jun 9, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blackened
Jun 9, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look on Amazon for spiceology blackened seasoning you can get a giant container for like 18 bucks 10 out 10
Jun 9, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's delicious low salt low fat chicken
Jun 9, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you use skinless breasts but who doesn't lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Spiceology-Blackening-Natural-seasoning-Grilling/dp/B00XLZUMC2/ref=pd_bap_m_rp_26?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00XLZUMC2&pd_rd_r=927eef8b-0071-4689-a5ae-6bb49a820173&pd_rd_w=d1Vig&pd_rd_wg=wyuzu&pf_rd_p=47287b37-2777-4b74-b2b1-c59f4146b59c&pf_rd_r=E6R7TPBXWF1KQ7MZ9ZVH&psc=1&refRID=WWS6965RZJMFSFPZMW63
Jun 9, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 20.99 but still worth it lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I have made chicken 2 times shrimp 2 times burgers 1 time and frozen corn 2 times with it everything was awesome
Jun 9, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The frozen corn just dump in a frying pan with some butter and that spice let it dry a little and enjoy... Change your life lol
Jun 9, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fry not dry
Jun 9, 2020 4:06 PM - TomRannd: Excuse me. Was that an insult?
Jun 9, 2020 4:06 PM - TomRannd: Wait. Fuck no it wasn't. God dammit Psi you better shoot me I've been a bad meth head 
Jun 9, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly that spice mixture is my current favorite on almost everything.... Might try it on ice cream lol
Jun 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Blackened chicken. 
Jun 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about umm favorite way to make pork?
Jun 9, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon lol
Jun 9, 2020 6:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I await the day we can genetically engineer pigs to be fully bacon...
Jun 9, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, gonna need an entirely new motherboard for the server. Whatever fucking idiot stripped this thing of all it's parts also decided to tear the fucking power supply connectors out. I didn't even notice at first
Jun 9, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of fucking moron takes those off???
Jun 9, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15839/electromigration-amd-ryzen-current-boosting-wont-kill-your-cpu
Jun 9, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom can be soldered back on?
Jun 9, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Servers are like boats, they always are more expensive than you expected
Jun 9, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but like nobody fucking sells them
Jun 9, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because why would you take those off?????
Jun 9, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My only conclusion is whoever stripped this thing had no idea what they were doing
Jun 9, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And just took everything not nailed down
Jun 9, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the one for parts will be better?
Jun 9, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hopefully they didn't do the same.
Jun 9, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah that one I ordered to get the brackets for has a different PSU connector
Jun 9, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already checked lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that was a waste of money
Jun 9, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately they shipped that already lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shiiiit lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just solder the PSU wires to the Mobo if you can find the pin out lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Janky as fuck
Jun 9, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found a motherboard for $40
Jun 9, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm buying that I guess
Jun 9, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They even took the CMOS battery lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Jesus just a CR2032?
Jun 9, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/nvidia-ampere-gddr6x-founders-edition/
Jun 9, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that is a nice cooler though lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're literally the only person who thinks that Psi lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't really care cuz it's founders edition and those are always shit lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: Wow, when they say "bare metal" they don't fool around.
Jun 9, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: So you have a metal frame and a broken mobo.
Jun 9, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently 
Jun 9, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, $20 for a server chassis is ok I guess? Lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.serversupply.com/ < look at this beautiful site I bought the motherboard from lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well at least I have lots of time before I really need it lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that's because I don't care about how it looks but how it functions lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well on the bright side this new motherboard should also have the heatsink mounts too lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I don't need to worry about anything really 
Jun 9, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hopefully lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think absolute worst case is that the CPUs get damaged in shipping
Jun 9, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or some of the RAM sticks stop working lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But since the CPUs are LGA they should be fine
Jun 9, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if I have to live without a stick or two or 3 of RAM I can deal with that lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope everything else works fine....
Jun 9, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you check if the RAM was on the QVL? lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope! But it shouldn't matter, should be fine lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think there even is one, or at least Dell probably doesn't provide anything useful lol
Jun 9, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just "DELL CERTIFIED RAM ONLY!!!!"
Jun 9, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dell servers might check against the QVL  (kidding) lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's great is the RAM was pulled from HP servers lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh shit lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'll have the best of both worlds ;O;
Jun 9, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, the motherboard has already entered the "allocation" status! How exciting
Jun 9, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50% done decompressing 48GB's of TG-16 PC Mini portable lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At 48GB's it has to be almost every known PC Engine and TG-16 game lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They put the CD games into CHD format.. interesting
Jun 9, 2020 8:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay Psi, whats your favorite way to make beef? 
Jun 9, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope this works... I have been wanting to play a LOT of the CD games forever but converting them from CDI images into ISO was near impossible.... I did a couple but I had to use a XP VM and load a lot of super outdated software and it was painfully slow.
Jun 9, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamburgers or steaks... if I do hamburgers thin with just salt and pepper. If I do steak I like to use soy sauce and worchestire sauce with onion and garlic powder and mushrooms  and dark grilled onions.
Jun 9, 2020 8:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Turbo duo games are good? 
Jun 9, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For fixings on the hamburgers I like a toasted bun with ketchup and pickles and a slice of cheese.
Jun 9, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic some of them are awesome, if they had did conversions more from Japan there would have been hundreds more fantastic games for the TG-16
Jun 9, 2020 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So basically only the japanese exclusive games are awesome.
Jun 9, 2020 8:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Just like the sega saturn 
Jun 9, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snatcher was released in Japan
Jun 9, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We did get some great games like Lords of Thunder or Gates of Thunder
Jun 9, 2020 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Snatcher and lords of thunder is on Sega cd.
Jun 9, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes but also on the TG-16 and to be honest both are probably better on the TG-16 it could throw up more colors on screen
Jun 9, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In many ways the TG-16 was more advanced than the Genesis, the one area the Genesis "won" was it had a faster CPU so it could throw around more pixels. Colors and sound are both better on the TG-16 in general (Genesis had good sound... just game companies too lazy to use it)
Jun 9, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And if the programmers where clever enough the Genesis could put up more than 64 colors with like overscan and dithering on CRT's but again very few companies did that level of trickery lol Treasure did fantastic stuff.
Jun 9, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TG-16 could do 512 colors on screen though so yeah.... lol
Jun 9, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it works so nice 
Jun 9, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is simply the best 
Jun 9, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a super hacked TG-16 Mini but with an Xbox One controller lol
Jun 9, 2020 9:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well castlevania on Turbo duo does look pretty good
Jun 9, 2020 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I mean, I just never had any interest in that system. Just seem underwhelming when you have consoles with mario and sonic, those exclusive games that really sell the system.
Jun 9, 2020 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bonk wasn't a big deal to me and is even on the snes
Jun 9, 2020 9:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2020 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still, Genesis games look good in their own ways.
Jun 9, 2020 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Genesis can do some amazaing things when people who know how to do it actually do it.
Jun 9, 2020 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Unlike sega who mostly been lazy on doing anything with it
Jun 9, 2020 9:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least the games didn't need enhancement chips like the snes one did.
Jun 9, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, PCIe extension cable shipped now lol
Jun 9, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that just leaves the HDDs now
Jun 9, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the replacement motherboard I guess lol
Jun 9, 2020 10:02 PM - friikii98: puedo conectar un mando de pc al hitovpad
Jun 9, 2020 10:02 PM - friikii98: alguien me ayuda
Jun 9, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is an english only forum
Jun 9, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use google translate, and make a post in the appropriate forum if you have a question
Jun 9, 2020 10:24 PM - TomRannd: d-d-d-desTROYED
Jun 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Lilith Valentine: Shout needs more Lilith
Jun 9, 2020 10:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2020 10:39 PM - Lilith Valentine: I still live, I am just quieter these days
Jun 9, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Well stop watching porn
Jun 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Lilith Valentine: NEVER!
Jun 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am literally a demon made to be lewd
Jun 9, 2020 10:58 PM - TomRannd: well thats hot
Jun 9, 2020 11:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Didnt know demons were real 
Jun 9, 2020 11:24 PM - SG854: Great, now I have stuttering when I didnt before. I'm narrowing it down to when things load. But I have a nvme drive that load 3.2 gb a second.
Jun 9, 2020 11:24 PM - SG854: I dont know what the cause is. Framerates are dropping super low.
Jun 9, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What are your specs and what game/program/whatever are giving you problems?
Jun 9, 2020 11:53 PM - SG854: Games are giving me problems frames are stuttery. 3900x, 2080ti, ram 3200, nvme 3.2 gb a second.
Jun 9, 2020 11:54 PM - SG854: I have a high end liquid cooler too. So hardware is not the problem.
Jun 9, 2020 11:54 PM - SG854: Ram is 3200 with infinity fabric at 1600 in bios
Jun 9, 2020 11:56 PM - SG854: Maybe its the nzxt cam software?
Jun 9, 2020 11:56 PM - SG854: Or corsair icue software, I dunno
Jun 9, 2020 11:58 PM - SG854: I completely wiped my windows installation and did a fresh install, problem still persists. Maybe its those software Icue or cam.
Jun 9, 2020 11:59 PM - SG854: Frame drops are horrible
Jun 10, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: BIOS updated?
Jun 10, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD CPU drivers and set AMD power plan?
Jun 10, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know at launch Zen 2 had an issue with the Windows 10 core scheduler, kept swapping between "preferred" high performance cores during heavy workloads which would cause stutter. Was fixed with a BIOS update in like October or something, so if it's up to date it probably won't be that
Jun 10, 2020 12:11 AM - SG854: I have the latest bios for my corssair hero 8 motherboard. I switch between amd balanced and high performance.
Jun 10, 2020 12:11 AM - SG854: Problem is the same
Jun 10, 2020 12:12 AM - SG854: Latest graphics drivers and amd drivers
Jun 10, 2020 12:12 AM - SG854: And latest windows update
Jun 10, 2020 12:13 AM - SG854: Im also using the kronaut grizzly thermal paste. Hardware is not the issue.
Jun 10, 2020 12:15 AM - SG854: I turned off windows update too, still the same.
Jun 10, 2020 12:16 AM - SG854: Everything in bios is at default settings. The only changes I made were memory speed. I rose it to 3200, it was way lower at default.
Jun 10, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows Gamebar thing turned off?
Jun 10, 2020 12:20 AM - SG854: No it's enabled
Jun 10, 2020 12:21 AM - SG854: Everything I have in windows is stock settings
Jun 10, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Turn it off, and the game DVR thing too
Jun 10, 2020 12:23 AM - SG854: I'll shut it off and test it out with Doom Eternal. Its a very optimized game but even getting frame drops for that game. When before I didn't.
Jun 10, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Both are known to cause frame drops in games, though it shouldn't be that severe
Jun 10, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it may help
Jun 10, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing I could suggest to check software would be to go completely stock Windows, no other external programs beyond drivers, remove as many unnecessary peripherals, see what happens
Jun 10, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could also try a quick Linux install, Doom Eternal should run basically the same with Wine as on Windows since it has Vulkan support so no conversion, if a stock Windows install still doesn't fix anything then that could verify if it's actually some weird hardware issue or something else
Jun 10, 2020 12:31 AM - SG854: Nope didn't work. I can't even get 144 in the menu before you start your game. It's around 133 fps. Before I would get 144. And sections tank it hard to 90. Before it was a smooth 144 all the way through.
Jun 10, 2020 12:36 AM - SG854: This is ridiculous I changed the cpu from balanced to high performance, and loaded the same area it performed worse dropping to 90 fps when before it was 132.
Jun 10, 2020 12:44 AM - SG854: The intro of Doom Eternal i've ran before at a smooth 144 at 1440p. But now its 120. Maybe the new gpu drivers is causing this?
Jun 10, 2020 12:45 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jun 10, 2020 12:46 AM - TomRannd: Well thats not very bible of you
Jun 10, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Psalm 3:14 thy lord sayith stfu
Jun 10, 2020 12:49 AM - TomRannd: well. that was very bible of you. well done.
Jun 10, 2020 12:50 AM - SG854: Im gunna live chat with Nvidia see if they can help
Jun 10, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just roll back drivers if you think it may be a problem, Nvidia probably won't be that helpful tbh lol
Jun 10, 2020 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Can you roll back life?
Jun 10, 2020 1:16 AM - Sicklyboy: no
Jun 10, 2020 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Can so
Jun 10, 2020 1:26 AM - breaktemp: So...Persona coming to PC this weekend ?
Jun 10, 2020 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Not if you break it
Jun 10, 2020 1:39 AM - Lilith Valentine: Pink fluffy unicorn jumping on rainbows
Jun 10, 2020 2:00 AM - kenenthk: Homo
Jun 10, 2020 2:14 AM - Lilith Valentine: Yeah
Jun 10, 2020 2:14 AM - Lilith Valentine: That’s literally what I am
Jun 10, 2020 2:28 AM - kenenthk: Homosepian?
Jun 10, 2020 2:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 10, 2020 2:34 AM - TomRannd: seems like a gaymer thing
Jun 10, 2020 2:40 AM - kenenthk: That would inquire that gamerz gets some
Jun 10, 2020 2:41 AM - Hambrew: why was the new 3ds a failure compared to the new 3ds xl
Jun 10, 2020 2:43 AM - TomRannd: perhaps because the 3ds xl was the "newest" when the new 3ds production line started?
Jun 10, 2020 2:44 AM - TomRannd: oh what the fuck
Jun 10, 2020 2:44 AM - TomRannd: im stupid
Jun 10, 2020 2:49 AM - Lilith Valentine: Wait, I am not a human, those things are weird
Jun 10, 2020 2:50 AM - Lilith Valentine: Expect my Human
Jun 10, 2020 2:50 AM - Lilith Valentine: She’s the best human
Jun 10, 2020 2:50 AM - TomRannd: well then what are you? a gold fish?
Jun 10, 2020 2:53 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am a succubus
Jun 10, 2020 2:53 AM - Lilith Valentine: Or a cubi
Jun 10, 2020 2:53 AM - Lilith Valentine: A demon
Jun 10, 2020 2:54 AM - Lilith Valentine: I live in the server part-time
Jun 10, 2020 2:57 AM - TomRannd: seems legit. do you sign autographs?
Jun 10, 2020 3:00 AM - Lilith Valentine: Yeah!
Jun 10, 2020 3:02 AM - TomRannd: awesome. so just uhh sign here. and here. and hmmm... right here too!
Jun 10, 2020 3:03 AM - TomRannd: i meant autograph here
Jun 10, 2020 3:13 AM - Lilith Valentine: As a demon I don’t sign contracts
Jun 10, 2020 3:13 AM - TomRannd: its not a contract i promise
Jun 10, 2020 3:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: I also can’t read or write ._.
Jun 10, 2020 3:16 AM - TomRannd: okay well thats perfect can you still sign the contr- i mean tissue paper?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 11, 2020)

Jun 10, 2020 4:03 AM - Lilith Valentine: Can I roll on it instead?
Jun 10, 2020 6:35 AM - StrayGuitarist: Hey, hey. What's all this nonsense about /your/ human being the best? Mine's the best.
Jun 10, 2020 7:18 AM - SG854: @Tom Bombadildo I was able to figure out the problem and I have no idea how. I loaded up doom eternal but my Xbox one controller for some reason didn't work. So I was forced to use my mouse and keyboard, and boom 144fps. Then I closed it. Loaded it again using the Xbox Contoller and frame rate dipped horribly. Then I connected it wired USB and boom a steady 144.
Jun 10, 2020 7:19 AM - SG854: Its controller thats causing it through Bluetooth. But wired work good. It might be the polling rate or something thats causing the studder and dips.
Jun 10, 2020 7:22 AM - SG854: I saw a video a few days ago on YouTube where a guy lower his mouse polling rate and the stutter disappeared. He was getting horrible studder on league of legends.
Jun 10, 2020 7:25 AM - SG854: He lowered it to 250hz from 1000hz. I have to figure out a solution for the Xbox Bluetooth so I can keep using it wireless.
Jun 10, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AMN3Lkj.jpg
Jun 10, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GR9bKpr
Jun 10, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRlo8_13Zyw
Jun 10, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Rf3rbBZ
Jun 10, 2020 10:56 AM - Veho: Reducto!
Jun 10, 2020 11:04 AM - Veho: I love that show.
Jun 10, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it took me two hours to beat Gates of Thunder and Lords of Thunder... lol
Jun 10, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: And they say older games had more content  
Jun 10, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Atari 1080 must buy game plus dlc oh wait that exists already
Jun 10, 2020 2:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho has content. 
Jun 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the sound track for those two games is insane!!! So good lol
Jun 10, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wiRPHMb
Jun 10, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect that mobo might be applying too much voltage... lol
Jun 10, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lxoQVSO
Jun 10, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ivwQwhp
Jun 10, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooooold
Jun 10, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen that like 6 times
Jun 10, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JQnRcLB
Jun 10, 2020 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fUI-nbEbN4 
Jun 10, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZXr8GBzxA
Jun 10, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Oh cool my headphones arriving today
Jun 10, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The jizz ones?
Jun 10, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: I do jizz in my own ears often
Jun 10, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: It'll be perfect while I'm submitting job apps
Jun 10, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Jun 10, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like you need a job doing security guard stuff
Jun 10, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/samsung-870-qvo-listed-amazon/
Jun 10, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those would be nice
Jun 10, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://earther.gizmodo.com/tropical-depression-cristobal-could-make-historic-lake-1843966716/amp
Jun 10, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah take that Tom  lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ffs, got the heatsinks today and they tightly wrapped them in bubble wrap and used those foam cushion things that mold to the shape of whatever you're packaging 
Jun 10, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/06/new-exploits-plunder-crypto-keys-and-more-from-intels-ultrasecure-sgx/?amp=1
Jun 10, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel chips can't catch a break lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom they work though? Lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean probably? They're just big ol' blocks of aluminum lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could've just thrown them in a box by themselves and they would've arrived just fine lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The packaging probably cost more than the heatsinks to make 
Jun 10, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/TY129-Dell-PE-R710-Heatsink-Lot-of-2/164045298172 <
Jun 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Replacement motherboard shipped today, so that's good lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your gonna have like a wall of server stuff by the end lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So getting a 1U rack?
Jun 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "OK I spent like 2000 dollars but I have a working server now!!!" Lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually a racki might not be a bad idea for you
Jun 10, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I'm just gonna plop it on a dresser that's in the basement lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plop the server on one rack kvm or headless? Shelf on top for your network stuff
Jun 10, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what's your firewalls credentials? Lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to do penetration testing.. lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ask kenenthks mom lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you get a spare 46GB of download an space Tom download that PC Engine Mini thing it's flawless 10 out 10 cheats 100 kinds of graphics filters and just amazing
Jun 10, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4X Xbrz seems a bit too smooth there is an AI smoothing thing still tweaking that
Jun 10, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has Darkwing Duck though..,..
Jun 10, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worst TG16 game in the library by far
Jun 10, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/x3cewR_sMYI
Jun 10, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to think it was an emulation error but nope lol
Jun 10, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: I'm tired of night shifts hospital offered me my job back and itd be 50c less busting my ass for 500 a check ain't worth it
Jun 10, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 a week?
Jun 10, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Biweekly I mean
Jun 10, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww after taxes I usually make like 540 a week
Jun 10, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless I score some OT then it gets crazy
Jun 10, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like sometimes I crack 1K a week
Jun 10, 2020 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Right to alibaba?
Jun 10, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you get a spare 46GB of download an space Tom download that PC Engine Mini thing it's flawless 10 out 10 cheats 100 kinds of graphics filters and just amazing < Pfffft, 46GB of HDD space??? No thanks ;O;
Jun 10, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta save those precious 8TBs I bought for more important things ;O;
Jun 10, 2020 5:37 PM - TomRannd: obviously you are talking about gay-furry-hentai
Jun 10, 2020 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 10, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Knowing tom he needs at least 1tb space free just to fit one pic of gamerzmum
Jun 10, 2020 6:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VB5uZTX.jpg
Jun 10, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder how well RPCS3 will run on the server 
Jun 10, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it scales really well with multiple threads, should run pretty ok I would think
Jun 10, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho they neglected to mention how much better heirloom tomatoes are
Jun 10, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Make it crunch out water ketchup that's all I care about
Jun 10, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Del monte suxs Heinz ftw
Jun 10, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: TRJ, if you take some time to shop around and not just buy the biggest, shinies, most plastic tomatoes you can find in the local megastore, you can find very good tomatoes out there.
Jun 10, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, HDDs shipped now so that's everything for the server all shipped lol
Jun 10, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots and lots of things
Jun 10, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, hopefully everything I need lol
Jun 10, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom have you got redundant power supplies?
Jun 10, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot spare drives?
Jun 10, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1gbps fiber?
Jun 11, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2x 870W PSUs, so yes. Don't need spare drives currently since whatever I'll be doing isn't important enough for that, and my server will be for local use only so I don't need 1gbps fiber, just gigabit ethernet around my house
Jun 11, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which of course I do
Jun 11, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do plan on swapping the 4x SAS backplane to a 6x one so I can populate all the drive bays, but that'll be a "do I really need it?" project later
Jun 11, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In which case I'll probably stock up on more of those cheapo SAS drives for spares, and then run 4x in raid 1 and then the other 2 can be for VMs and fucking around lol
Jun 11, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has is gonna have like 3 servers soon  lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one, I swear!
Jun 11, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The fact that I spent like $300 total just to kit this one out and "fix" it makes me pretty sure I won't bother with any more lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus the power consumption lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could have just bought a Pi 4 with 8GB's of RAM and a big USB hard drive  lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid I kid, your server thing will be a lot better 
Jun 11, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Except for power consumption yeah that's going to be a thing.... Winter is probably the best time to run it lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'll be able to like emulate PS3 stuff pretty well, having 12c/24t lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it should do fine lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think will be the first thing I test, just throwing a Windows 10 install on it and seeing how emulation ends up lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should do fine on everything except maybe PS2 and GameCube oddly enough...
Jun 11, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect Gamecube to do fine, but PS2 yeah probably ehh
Jun 11, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It can run those systems, just some games will chug
Jun 11, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly due to how server hardware works, hmmm might be better? Interesting.
Jun 11, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do those Xeons have huge cache on die?
Jun 11, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Curious if that can affect a positive difference in how the emulators run lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe the 5680 has 12mb cache
Jun 11, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn someone saying that just the normal 2080 not the Ti model will be at 1200
Jun 11, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it'll be a big change
Jun 11, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it does pretty decent at emulation, I could always have a Windows VM as like a "gaming" server, maybe figure out a way to chuck my 970 in there lol
Jun 11, 2020 1:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: even a "local use only" server ends up being accessed and used remotely for stuff when i'm not at home
Jun 11, 2020 1:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1gbps fiber is just nice to have in general 
Jun 11, 2020 1:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think PS2 should run just fine
Jun 11, 2020 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 11, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f87V54lz60
Jun 11, 2020 3:39 AM - T3GZdev: anyone here remember sandbox engine dsi?
Jun 11, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Jun 11, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have some old version somewhere
Jun 11, 2020 3:52 AM - T3GZdev: im thinking about returning to it soon
Jun 11, 2020 3:53 AM - T3GZdev: pretty much out of school for the summer & corona has claimed the outside lands.
Jun 11, 2020 3:54 AM - T3GZdev: iv made some updates to the website where i posted all of the projects so far
Jun 11, 2020 3:56 AM - T3GZdev: also perhaps may port a 3ds version


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 12, 2020)

Jun 11, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it can run on 3DS now if they use DS Menu or what it's called super tired lol
Jun 11, 2020 4:35 AM - TomRannd: go to bed. you have meth head killing to do later
Jun 11, 2020 4:35 AM - TomRannd: 
Jun 11, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:15 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 11, 2020 5:52 AM - T3GZdev: it ru non 3ds, but in dsi mode i think.
Jun 11, 2020 5:53 AM - T3GZdev: was lookign for more running things using teh full new3ds hardware
Jun 11, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be cool I have 3 of those lol
Jun 11, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsDhjbcxdpM
Jun 11, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGLGrWRfjbE&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 11, 2020 9:37 AM - havocdrake: GIVE ME MY 3DS MPO HENTAI!!
Jun 11, 2020 9:59 AM - kenenthk: Homo
Jun 11, 2020 10:04 AM - DinohScene: the need to view pixel porn on a low res shit screen
Jun 11, 2020 10:04 AM - DinohScene: damn..
Jun 11, 2020 10:14 AM - kenenthk: Micro gameboy porn?
Jun 11, 2020 10:28 AM - havocdrake: WHY HATE, NEED MPOGASM
Jun 11, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qtE2Di2.mp4
Jun 11, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Quasch0.jpg
Jun 11, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: I haven't ate in 12 hours and feel nausea
Jun 11, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: Why didn't you eat?
Jun 11, 2020 1:40 PM - kenenthk: Waiting on the good deli place to open
Jun 11, 2020 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Lazy fuckers
Jun 11, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: Is there a bad deli place too?
Jun 11, 2020 1:47 PM - kenenthk: Yeah subway
Jun 11, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Quiznos...
Jun 11, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit they suck lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Damn Jews and their deli
Jun 11, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kosher shit is the best  lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAAzotXGx-w
Jun 11, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lg5nT0D.jpg
Jun 11, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5a4FOof.jpg
Jun 11, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/ark/home < Ark was indeed the next free Epic game 
Jun 11, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it worth bothering with though? Lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean it's free lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who cares? lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably download it and see what it's like now after not having touched it since like launch lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will too but hmmm lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/ark-survival-evolved
Jun 11, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its it terrible I guess? Lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not even lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Typing on my phone lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, 45.6gb download
Jun 11, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol you could have all the TG16 games ever made for that lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Including Castlevania Rondo of Blood lol
Jun 11, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just realized something... The TG16 library is larger than the Genesis in Gigabytes
Jun 11, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe not I can't remember
Jun 11, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think the Genesis library is even 1GB lol
Jun 11, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting Sega CD, of course
Jun 11, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Sega CD is 40GB
Jun 11, 2020 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Arbys is a mans food
Jun 11, 2020 4:10 PM - Flame: ken you should stay away from Arbys
Jun 11, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15841/intel-discloses-lakefield-cpus-specifications-64-execution-units-up-to-30-ghz-7-w
Jun 11, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: It's not my fault you got names from the company
Jun 11, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Banned even
Jun 11, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Sega CD is hmmm bad in my opinion very few games even used it correctly.
Jun 11, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FMV sucks on it lol
Jun 11, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snatcher kind of makes it worth it lol meanwhile on the TG16 tons of great non FMV CD games.....
Jun 11, 2020 4:20 PM - Veho: That premade sangria from Lidl is not that bad really.
Jun 11, 2020 4:21 PM - Veho: Wine, sugar, artificial flavoring.
Jun 11, 2020 4:21 PM - Veho: Fruity.
Jun 11, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: you are Fruity veho
Jun 11, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: I have 4 four lokos in the fridge who's got bail money
Jun 11, 2020 4:24 PM - TomRannd: depends how much you'll need
Jun 11, 2020 4:27 PM - kenenthk: You're too young to know
Jun 11, 2020 4:28 PM - TomRannd: yeah. probably. 17 years old is a little too young.
Jun 11, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Talk to flame you're about the same age
Jun 11, 2020 4:36 PM - TomRannd: i'm just asking how much money you need for a bail man..l.
Jun 11, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmmm, I just read an interesting thing, it may not be possible for me to run a GPU in the server  Apparently, at boot, the PCIe slot will only push 25w of power, and it's not actually rated to provide the full 75W for PCIe 2.0 officially...
Jun 11, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think the PCIe slot can provide up to 50w after boot, if the PCIe card requires that much
Jun 11, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So the question is, will the 750 Ti be ok with taking only 25w at boot?
Jun 11, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And another thing, apparently I can't take out one of the riser cards that was in there to use the full slot 16x slot because Dell is asshole and requires both risers for some reason
Jun 11, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'll have to get like...an 8x slot-> 16x slot sized adapter as well.
Jun 11, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reading around some people just dremeled the back end of one of the 8x slots on the riser to fit a full sized 16x device in it lol
Jun 11, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly someone got a 750 ti working by just doing that
Jun 11, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And some people could put like 970s and such in there with a separate PSU to it
Jun 11, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Another interesting thing is apparently a few companies make GT 710s-GT 730s for 8x sized slots specifically for server lol
Jun 11, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom servers are a pain
Jun 11, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go headless lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't plan on using the GPU for output
Jun 11, 2020 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just for power lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The integrated GPU is trash from like 1998
Jun 11, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrox_G200 < This thing
Jun 11, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's fine emulation hardly used GPU?
Jun 11, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is to a certain point
Jun 11, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure as shit nothing past like SNES is gonna run on that 1998 shit GPU lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case I spend like $40 and get a shitty GT 730 to throw in there lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beginning to think you could have just built a cheap PC with a SAS card cheaper lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can't put 94GB of RAM in a cheap PC ;O;
Jun 11, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Controller-Flexible-Internal-External-9212-4i4e/dp/B07VBM96TW/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=sas+card&qid=1591895113&sprefix=sas+card&sr=8-16
Jun 11, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Jun 11, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing some more reading it looks like it should work lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found a couple people with the same 750 Ti I'll be using who said they just plopped an 8x-16x converter in and it worked without issue
Jun 11, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Pd2EmOnhiKs
Jun 11, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hL0Dk3d.png
Jun 11, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, I wonder if I could run the 750 ti without the fan on the heatsink, since those 5 loud ass server fans will be pushing so much air through 
Jun 11, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I now toss them.... Easier to buy new ones if I find something I don't have the adapter for lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Tom it should work fine
Jun 11, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably generate less heat and use slightly less power lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: Psi, it really isn't, with the roughly one million different voltages, connectors and standards.
Jun 11, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah easier to just order a new one from Amazon and if I am lucky some sort of USB adapter instead of a brick lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if anyone makes like old consoles USB cords
Jun 11, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/06/10/2045240/developer-warns-vr-headset-damaged-eyesight
Jun 11, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the NeoGeo Samurai Showdown collection is also free on the Epic games store thing.
Jun 11, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what is in that... I am sure just NeoGeo games lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were a bunch of SNK games free on Twitch Prime a bit ago, if you have Amazon Prime
Jun 11, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitch.amazon.com/tp <
Jun 11, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old stuff, fighters and things
Jun 11, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have Prime hmmm
Jun 11, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might grab those too lol
Jun 11, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They also give out a few games every month
Jun 11, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually indie trash for the most part, but eh it's free lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: free games are free games
Jun 11, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I grabbed like 6 games a couple looked interesting
Jun 11, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Samurai showdown games and stuff I know are decent at least.
Jun 11, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Project Warlock looks interesting
Jun 11, 2020 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played a bit of it, it's pretty ok
Jun 11, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xcknq-wQn3E?t=21
Jun 11, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also grabbed Forsaken I know it's an old ass game but I don't remember much lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-oIrXjmegkU?t=80
Jun 11, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm remastered.... lol Looks like they just updated the engine and nothing more lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The remaster was fun
Jun 11, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It really does remind me of Decent
Jun 11, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Descent?
Jun 11, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be sleeping lol spelling is slipping
Jun 11, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a decent Descent clone lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I grabbed most of them... probably like 15 games lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Observer looks interesting too
Jun 11, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Silence and The Last Tinker
Jun 11, 2020 6:20 PM - kenenthk: Burp
Jun 11, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk go get free games  lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sign up for Prime get like 15 games then Epic has more free games and Ubisoft probably does too lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://register.ubisoft.com/might_and_magic_chess_royale/en-US
Jun 11, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot how many games I had on the Uplay thing... I really should play some of them lol
Jun 11, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/dd6LeaZMEIE this is a good movie
Jun 11, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Fq6t6JO.png
Jun 11, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: Corona chic.
Jun 11, 2020 7:28 PM - Joe88: never gonna touch anything on uplay, but I might try epic though, getting a nice library built up
Jun 11, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DEMON'S SOULS REMASTER YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
Jun 11, 2020 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Ps5 looks great
Jun 11, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the games they showed really wowed me much, personally, nothing looked "next gen"
Jun 11, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it was the reveal stream for next gen, so I wasn't expecting much lol
Jun 11, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked most of the games they showed I think, seemed a nice solid lineup
Jun 11, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not super amazing
Jun 11, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll pre-order one if it's like $400-$450
Jun 11, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it'll be $400
Jun 11, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect $500, $450 for the digital only one
Jun 11, 2020 9:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 11, 2020 10:07 PM - kenenthk: I was thinking the same like all could easily be played on ps4
Jun 11, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, replacement mobo should be showing up tomorrow
Jun 11, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Saturday my postal lady will hate me because apparently both sets of RAM, drive trays, and that one mobo I bought for the retention bracket that I don't need anymore is showing up lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Much server so wow  lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing missing at that point would be the CPUs, the 8x-16x adapter, and the HDDs lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine that the new consoles will not pull off too many games that could not be done on the old gen
Jun 11, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just better frames and more res?
Jun 11, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I disagree with that, I think they'll be able to drastically improve graphical fidelity lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Yay pretty hair flowing in the wind
Jun 11, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They did bump up the RAM a bit?
Jun 11, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't expect that until like...2025, 2026 when devs get more familiar with the limitations lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Hair works!
Jun 11, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 16GB of RAM
Jun 11, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GDDR6, so nice and fast
Jun 11, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they say how much money? lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jun 11, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nobody was expecting that so early
Jun 11, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 599 US dollars? lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably won't announce it until like early Fall
Jun 11, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm expecting $500 for the base model with the disc drive, $450 for the digital only version lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:51 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it smack on a apple logo and charge 2k
Jun 11, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People will get a second job to afford one 
Jun 11, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love some of the stuff that happened back then lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There was like a youtube video with all that stuff and it was hilarious "You can attack its weak point for massive damage!"
Jun 11, 2020 10:54 PM - kenenthk: You mean no bragging of brand new optical media?
Jun 11, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super BluRay would have been kinda cool lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:55 PM - kenenthk: 21k bluraytm...wait a minute
Jun 11, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MASSIVE DAMAGE
Jun 11, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what game that was lol Genji something
Jun 11, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genji:_Days_of_the_Blade < ah yeah lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so
Jun 11, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trash game lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Just shake your console to duck up your game
Jun 11, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it works on RPCS3 lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I literally just looked it up lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is lol
Jun 11, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 11, 2020 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if built in ssd is m2 so I cant mess up media by shaking the console
Jun 11, 2020 10:58 PM - TomRannd: some jerk at my little sisters school signed her up for a bunch of email spam-flyers with her school email and now she is getting in shit for it by my parents.
Jun 11, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is
Jun 11, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a standard NVMe
Jun 11, 2020 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Soldered I'm assuming
Jun 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jun 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: User replaceable
Jun 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was supposed to be some new NVMe like 1200% faster or something
Jun 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it has to be a specific speed
Jun 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a custom controller that can push more bandwidth than general consumer NVMe
Jun 11, 2020 11:00 PM - kenenthk: Probably still expensive to replace
Jun 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the super fast speed actually comes from the console's OS, not so much the storage
Jun 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, just has to be PCIe Gen 4 IIRC lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:00 PM - kenenthk: Day one hack lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Sexbox uses proprietary memory cards which will be expensive to replace
Jun 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Sony went with their usual bog standard hardware that can be easily upgraded by the user
Jun 11, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, for their consoles anyways lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:01 PM - kenenthk: Vita 2 $5000 20gb sad upgrade
Jun 11, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vita was a disaster lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, could've sold like the Wii Useless ;O;
Jun 11, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really thought it would do a metric ton better though
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - kenenthk: What product sont branded isnt? And dont bring up 1 or 2 
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the Wii-U would sell better but Nintendo flubbed it up too bad lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Sony*
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1, 2, 3, 4, PSP
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - kenenthk: Because they did so well with their pc lines 
Jun 11, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't, the Wii U was a flop from the announcement lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone thought the Wii was going to flop too lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:04 PM - kenenthk: Though I'd still want one of those exclusive sony ps tv things
Jun 11, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Excite Truck changed everything  lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Confused all the old people who had a Wii already, had jack for exclusives for like the first two years of launch lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost as good as Road Rash....
Jun 11, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Launch titles were good...but they were like all ports everyone already had played for like a year or 4
Jun 11, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RE4 was a port but it was worth playing and Zelda was good 
Jun 11, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: An they didn't even look better than 360/PS3 stuff
Jun 11, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When the PS4 and Xboner were around the corner lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought like a bunch of the launch games lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:06 PM - kenenthk: At least nickeldone isnt as popular as back as in ps1 days so we dont have like a game for every shit tv show they put out 
Jun 11, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have my 32GB Wii-U still CiB  lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be a rare collectors item some day lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Wii U is still sitting under my TV in the living room
Jun 11, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I haven't touched it in years now lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only time is when my wife wants to play Wii Fit lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have like a few over 400 Wii games 
Jun 11, 2020 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Didnt you get it for like nothing also when it was popular for like 6  months?
Jun 11, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I paid like $150 for it or something like that
Jun 11, 2020 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Now you can trade them for the price of a dog turd ;0
Jun 11, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People still sell them on ebay for like $150 apparently lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:11 PM - kenenthk: I could write my name in dust with mine
Jun 11, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea who's still buying that pos now though
Jun 11, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think everyone who wants one has it already lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:11 PM - kenenthk: Same ones that buy ouyas?
Jun 11, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only sold like 13mil units lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember that supposedly you could connect 2 tablet controllers then Nintendo said "Sorry it can't" lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: vs the 100 mil or whatever the Wii did
Jun 11, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the Wii did close to 140 or something?
Jun 11, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: That's coming from the same company that gets info stolen on a daily lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh 101 lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well not bad lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, only 100 mil or so
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - kenenthk: What was it like 300k nnids hacked lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually you could use 2 tablet controllers
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson is playing it right now and "The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy" lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just that like literally no devs made any games you could do that with lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a possibility, just never used
Jun 11, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because devs could barely think of a reason to use 1, let alone 2 
Jun 11, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that it would have been cool for like strategy games local player
Jun 11, 2020 11:14 PM - kenenthk: Well 1 tablet could be a health bar...
Jun 11, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even Nintendo abandoned the gimmick basically day 1 lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I think the tablet controller is what fucked over the Wii-U to be honeest, had they just packed in the Wiimotes it might have sold better lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drop the price 50 bucks and bam HD wii lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ended up going from "ENDLESS POSSIBILITIES!" to like..."you can use the inventory and look at a map, I guess"
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: But the tiny screen on the ps4 controller lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Ps5
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think sticking with any kind of Wii theme would've been good
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it was dumb I think the best use of it was being able to play on the tablet, when someone wanted to watch TV lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The casual market that bought all the Wiis moved on to smartphones
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Facebook games lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Not to me tion the amount of times little Billy broke a hdtv by throwing the shit at it
Jun 11, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They would've never bought a second one just for "HD"
Jun 11, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk people loved that feature 
Jun 11, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why the 3DS also didn't sell bonkers amounts like the DS did
Jun 11, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DS had the casual market along with heavy gamers, 3DS just had the gamers lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Just like real life bowling end up breaking something
Jun 11, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just  go buy a Switch lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:18 PM - kenenthk: You mean this big warning about securing a co stroller to my wrist is actually there for a reason?
Jun 11, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.statista.com/chart/12750/nintendo-home-console-sales/
Jun 11, 2020 11:19 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if switch co thrillers can still break todays tvs easily
Jun 11, 2020 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Fuck is up with my ns
Jun 11, 2020 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Controllers
Jun 11, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Switch is selling well
Jun 11, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Nintendo portables always sell well so eh
Jun 11, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And anyone who says the Switch is a home console or a "hybrid" is fucking out of their minds, it's a goddamn portable with HDMI out lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like my ex
Jun 11, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-zen-3-vermeer-cpu-and-radeon-rx-big-navi-rdna-2-gpu-october-launch/amp/
Jun 11, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: October so far away....
Jun 11, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want it now lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would've said November myself
Jun 11, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Do what Michael Jackson did hyperbolic chamber
Jun 11, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just trying to decide what one to get....
Jun 11, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4700X to 4800X  or 4900X lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once I do that my next hardware will be storage...
Jun 11, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it were me I'd cheap out for the 4700x lol
Jun 11, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz you can probably OC it and get 4800x performance
Jun 12, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm all valid points plus I don't know the prices yet
Jun 12, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the stock 3700x was like identical to 3800x, too lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically should be between the 4700x and 4900x
Jun 12, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With the 4900x giving you some extra cores, but probably tons more expensive
Jun 12, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah like 499 at least lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So if I had to guess it'd be like...$330 for a 4700x and get 8 cores 16 threads, or $500 for 4900x and get 12 cores and 24 threads
Jun 12, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Are 4 extra cores worth the ~$170 price difference?
Jun 12, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not for me as a thing I'd make money on but maybe down the road who knows lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try to sell my old 2700X they are stupid expensive now lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Give you $5 for it ;O;
Jun 12, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $6, best I can do!
Jun 12, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/264757452522?chn=ps
Jun 12, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that's just retarded
Jun 12, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah for sure
Jun 12, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if your on a first gen Mobo? It's the top CPU?
Jun 12, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, but you'd have to be crazy to spend that on an old CPU lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it's only like 2 years old lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-4700g-renoir-desktop-processors-cpuz-with-ddr4-5600-ram/amp/
Jun 12, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5600 Mhz RAM lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Jun 12, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $999.99 for 16gb! Lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Corsair sells 5000mhz RAM sticks right now lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Over a grand for 16GB IIRC lol
Jun 12, 2020 12:47 AM - GamerzHell9137: need more ram
Jun 12, 2020 12:47 AM - GamerzHell9137: 2 grands 32 GB lets goooo
Jun 12, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, 32? Need more
Jun 12, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm getting 96gb of RAM Gamerz are you jealous? ;O;
Jun 12, 2020 2:03 AM - TomRannd: no
Jun 12, 2020 2:04 AM - TomRannd: but i still love you
Jun 12, 2020 3:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: 32gb is enough
Jun 12, 2020 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: especially for you tom, since you're not running game servers
Jun 12, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1000 dollars for 16GBs... Holy fuck lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if I ever win the lotto I would buy some but eek lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it would be like 2000 dollars where Jdbye is 
Jun 12, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye would it be cheaper for me to build a system then send it to you?
Jun 12, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or is that like mostly taxes that you would have to pay anyway?
Jun 12, 2020 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: now you're getting it Psi
Jun 12, 2020 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, taxes (but those can often be avoided :tpI
Jun 12, 2020 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 12, 2020 3:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think a desktop would probably be very expensive to ship
Jun 12, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if I mailed you a "broken" PC you could dodge some taxes? Lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: individual pc components aren't too expensive to ship, case gets kinda expensive
Jun 12, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah probably 200 bucks
Jun 12, 2020 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: basically 
Jun 12, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would foam pack the inside lol can't have parts flying about
Jun 12, 2020 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: right now the prices are just really high because NOK is worth almost nothing thanks to corona
Jun 12, 2020 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: been a very long time since i have seen the NOK->USD exchange rate this bad
Jun 12, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks ass Corona can bite a dick lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: the prices havent caught up on some things, i guess they still have old stock, HDDs seem reasonable enough
Jun 12, 2020 3:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: those 8TB WD my books aren't that much more here
Jun 12, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if I win the lotto good place to go on vacation? Lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, pretty much everywhere's a good place to go on vacation if you win the lotto 
Jun 12, 2020 3:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think i would start with japan
Jun 12, 2020 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: australia could be fun too
Jun 12, 2020 3:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: but spiders 
Jun 12, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Japan I would be all crazy lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Where are the giant robots? Then they look at me all angry lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh and I really want to see the fortune cookie factory.... They kick me out of Japan lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can find giant robots you just have to know where to look
Jun 12, 2020 3:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i saw some company selling mech suits for like $2m a piece
Jun 12, 2020 3:28 AM - TomRannd: where the fuck are you gonna use a mech suit
Jun 12, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey if I'm in a giant mech anywhere I damn please!!! Lol
Jun 12, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/death-stranding-pc-system-requirements/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 13, 2020)

Jun 12, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see it now as my mech lumbers down the road the police ask me to pull over my response is NO! at least until I find a Dairy Queen then I will stop! Lol
Jun 12, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Peanut Buster Parfait then you can throw me in jail for stepping on that moped!
Jun 12, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dairyqueen.com/us-en/Menu/Treats/US/Classic-Treats1/Royal-Treats/Peanut-Buster-Parfait1/?localechange=1&
Jun 12, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hii,I 'm Audrey Grant ,26 yrs (SiNgLe),Are you Fro-m Florida ???
Jun 12, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol a text message sent to me.....
Jun 12, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it could be spam lol
Jun 12, 2020 5:36 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/AvRWMZHHeRY
Jun 12, 2020 5:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l9n5uqc.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 5:59 AM - kenenthk: Shouldnt I be at work right now
Jun 12, 2020 6:13 AM - kenenthk: Man I may puke soon
Jun 12, 2020 6:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Jun 12, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6_nDYl6V4bE
Jun 12, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho lol
Jun 12, 2020 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Creating an iso imge for a 18gb ps3 game
Jun 12, 2020 6:41 AM - kenenthk: Think it might of worked
Jun 12, 2020 6:44 AM - kenenthk: Still fuck you psi
Jun 12, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked? Lol
Jun 12, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly that solution works on almost all boot loop games
Jun 12, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should fix up my PS3 someday replace the thermal paste clean it solder some stuff and buy a small external hard drive to transfer some gamez
Jun 12, 2020 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/6/11/21288291/youtube-remove-ads-add-extra-period-url
Jun 12, 2020 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Or say fuck all that and get one for 40 on rapelist
Jun 12, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1MfzQdDurnU
Jun 12, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk mines a launch mode full BC and rebug firmware 
Jun 12, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk is GTA 4 working now? Lol
Jun 12, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LP7gYbJ.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/EzZBHbv.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kAxdtpu
Jun 12, 2020 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R0pZf7k
Jun 12, 2020 9:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SnnCVD8.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iKioNnS shiezen stahper.
Jun 12, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hO3EAD9.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho lol
Jun 12, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: Buttplugnome.
Jun 12, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: I didn't realize you posted the Xbox/PS5 pic already because I was just comparing URLs.
Jun 12, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/H6xYFaQ
Jun 12, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: It's even better than Flextape.
Jun 12, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it does say all purpose lol
Jun 12, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour and 20 minutes to go
Jun 12, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I get to go home sort of lol
Jun 12, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to go to a middle school and pick up fruit and veggies and chicken
Jun 12, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Store my gun and all that lol
Jun 12, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: https://banggood.com/LONG-CZ-J9-0_66-Inch-300mAh-Smallest-Flip-Phone-bluetooth-Dialer-FM-Magic-Voice-Handsfree-Earphone-Mini-Card-Phone-p-1444413.html?
Jun 12, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/gizmodo.com/what-happens-if-you-swallow-your-cell-phone-nothing-go-1776977487/amp
Jun 12, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if someone sneaks that into prison can they prank phone call the police all the time?;lol
Jun 12, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WoauCIl
Jun 12, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: I bet that guy wishes he had the tiny phone instead.
Jun 12, 2020 10:00 AM - Veho: I'm amazed that the battery didn't explode.
Jun 12, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/f6XimFr.gifv
Jun 12, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SKDZHXY.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When inserted does it play the Mario going down a pipe sound?
Jun 12, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/x6SaTghhaP8
Jun 12, 2020 10:20 AM - aos10: i saw the PS5 show, i bet many people will buy 2 at least to kepp one on low FW waiting for the hacks
Jun 12, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: Always buy the launch model. It might have a million bugs and defects that a revised model will fix half a year later, but it will be the first/easiest to hack  
Jun 12, 2020 10:51 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BTny8qT
Jun 12, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0oRVWvG.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MdKkNVa
Jun 12, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6DEYoON
Jun 12, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gpV5IG1 OK now to get naked and lay under them.... lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0CjIU8o.mp4
Jun 12, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NDuDCJE
Jun 12, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gQOgOjuX2o
Jun 12, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's too scary
Jun 12, 2020 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 12, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk do you kiss your mom with that mouth... Lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/gskill-shiny-new-16gb-memory-modules-blaze-through-data-at-4400mhz
Jun 12, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want faster RAM but after 3200 the price jump is kinda crazy
Jun 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can get mine to like 3666 but it gets a bit unstable
Jun 12, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to like 3266 the best lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I suspect I was bumping into the infinity fabric limits or the SoC needs more voltage and I don't like that lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, only 4400mhz?
Jun 12, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK16GX4M2Z5000C18 ;O;
Jun 12, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want it but I'd have to sell my grandson's organs lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not saying I won't just that I would have too lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus Tom that's just 16GB at least the 4400Mhz kit is 32GB lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't have 32GB at 5000mhz 
Jun 12, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they already have 4400 ;O;
Jun 12, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/VENGEANCE-LPX/p/CMK32GX4M4K4400C17
Jun 12, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4X8 weird lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: I kiss my fat girlfriend with it 
Jun 12, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk how fat is fat because bbw midgets are my favorite lol
Jun 12, 2020 1:40 PM - Flame: image of sun then another big star then ken's girlfriend  next to that star fat
Jun 12, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Viper-Steel-4400MHz-Performance-Memory/dp/B07KXLFDL6/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=ddr4+4400mhz&qid=1591969251&sprefix=DDR4+4&sr=8-3
Jun 12, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/t2mU6USTBRE
Jun 12, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Or just imagine a pic of flames mum next to gaymerzmum
Jun 12, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Well that was 60 bucks at the store well spent I used instacart cause fuck all that nonsense
Jun 12, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Hdfo32z.mp4
Jun 12, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: I got gta4 working all on my own
Jun 12, 2020 4:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2rMyuog.jpg
Jun 12, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, replacement mobo showed up and everything seems to be working. Did a boot test with no CPUs in it to make sure the PSUs work and to see if it'll at least try to boot, and does
Jun 12, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The nice fancy info screen on the front works, so that's good lol
Jun 12, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also confirmed the thing won't boot with any card in the mobo's PCIe slot, it has to be the riser so that's a bit disappointing
Jun 12, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But expected after reading and such
Jun 12, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to wait 2-3 weeks for the CPUs to show up 
Jun 12, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new mobo even included a remote monitor system that wasn't a stock option on the R710 lol
Jun 12, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYDX_7gTB84
Jun 12, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://global.techradar.com/en-za/amp/news/cyberpunk-2077-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-graphics-card-is-free-to-a-quick-witted-wordsmith-on-gogcom
Jun 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to win that lol
Jun 12, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/efINmPVZuac
Jun 12, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you SLI 2080 Ti?
Jun 12, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah with NVLink
Jun 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just what I need to keep ye olde 2080 Ti from being too outdated lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SLI is bad and you should feel bad ;O;
Jun 12, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 12, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think with all the features they keep loading up in the GPU's these days with PhysX and RTX and all that... they could use SLI in a different way... instead of SLI for graphics use the second card as a add on for stuff like PhysX and RTX stuff
Jun 12, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leave the one GPU free to do GPU stuff lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RTX would maybe sense these days, but honestly not much elsel ol
Jun 12, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The big issue is that it's up to devs to support SLI, and pretty much none of them can be bothered at all cuz nobody uses SLI lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the benefits don't match the cost
Jun 12, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there are still other issues like microstuttering and such
Jun 12, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with NVLink that's supposed to be so much faster than SLI lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just...it's not useful for any consumer project lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And with how powerful GPUs are becoming at this point, it just doesn't make sense to throw away money on SLI
Jun 12, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And prices as well
Jun 12, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/syq0mg < Nice 
Jun 12, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cooled your home?
Jun 12, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol what is that?
Jun 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah NVLink is 75 dollars? lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nest Thermostat lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It keeps track how long it runs the AC and then reports it to me every month
Jun 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice! helps you save money.
Jun 12, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife could save you all kinds of money, she likes it about 80F in the house... (I am dying) lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, supposedly does lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I actually think it'll cost me more lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the job at the hospital because they keep it like 70F so nice
Jun 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the Nest's idea of 68F, which is what I keep my house at, is definitely different than the 68F my old thermostat did lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fans on your equipment kick on more?
Jun 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom, probably needs to be calibrated?
Jun 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe humidity?
Jun 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think the temp sensor in my old thermostat was off by a degree or two lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably that's it
Jun 12, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or the temp sensor in the Nest is much more sensitive lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be, or it's cheaper...
Jun 12, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old stuff sometimes is better, rarely but sometimes lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not when it comes to tech lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking more the sensor.
Jun 12, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what is involved in that whole thing with UL Listings and all that jazz lol
Jun 12, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like was the old one a mercury switch type?
Jun 12, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They use thermistors usually. Resistance of the resistor changes depending on temp
Jun 12, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.michigan.gov/documents/mdch/How_to_Clean_Up_Mercury_MDCH_335140_7.pdf
Jun 12, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I poured bleach on some mercury one time, it killed it  wasn't all liquid metalish anymore lol
Jun 12, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/msi-rolls-out-agesa-1-0-0-6-bios-firmware-for-amd-300-400-motherboards/amp/
Jun 12, 2020 9:23 PM - aos10: here in jeddah (saudi) now it's 85 F
Jun 12, 2020 9:24 PM - aos10: and real summer still not started
Jun 12, 2020 10:51 PM - Memoir: Apparently. I should have gone MSI. ASUS hasn't put an update out since December for my Crosshair VII
Jun 12, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most mobo makers haven't updated in a bit, yeah
Jun 12, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my Asrock B450m is still on 10.0.0.4 from December as well
Jun 12, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think MSI is the only one that really pushes AGESA firmwares out like as soon as they release
Jun 12, 2020 11:56 PM - Memoir: I just don't like how long my mobo takes to post.
Jun 13, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I too have the VII post seems fast to me?
Jun 13, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well what's fast for you Psi? lol
Jun 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You're old, you've experience 10 minute boot times ;O;
Jun 13, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My Asrock B450m definitely takes longer to POST than any of my Intel boards though
Jun 13, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not by much, it's only like 15 seconds to boot to Windows and such (with "Fast startup" on so I can't even enter BIOS without a specific program), but with my Intel systems it's like 5-10 seconds usually
Jun 13, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which isn't like a "long" time, but definitely noticeable
Jun 13, 2020 1:22 AM - Memoir: It's about 25 seconds for me. It was 15 before the 1.0.0.4 update.
Jun 13, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't 1.0.0.4 suppose to lower boot times? Lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it did for me, used to be a fair bit slower before the December update for my Mobo
Jun 13, 2020 2:06 AM - Memoir: It did on first boot. Was very fast, but for some reason the 2nd boot on was slooooow
Jun 13, 2020 2:10 AM - havocdrake: Where is MPO hentai files. give me pls!
Jun 13, 2020 2:37 AM - Memoir: Apparently there's an unofficial build floating around. Gonna try it.
Jun 13, 2020 2:43 AM - Emerald_Sheep: HEY CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH GETTING MY NSMBW MODPACK TO WORK IN RIIVOLUTION? THANKS
Jun 13, 2020 2:43 AM - Emerald_Sheep: PM ME
Jun 13, 2020 2:59 AM - TomRannd: I'M BUSY BUT I'M SURE IF YOU MADE A THREAD SOMEONE WILL HELP YOU OUT
Jun 13, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Capital punishment!
Jun 13, 2020 3:05 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean i didn't know if they would understand me or not if i didn't capitalize my response...
Jun 13, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would hope they did 
Jun 13, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm at work guarding the covid19 entrance.... Not sure who would attack it but at least I'm getting paid lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amazon-italy-amd-ryzen-9-3900xt-ryzen-5-3600xt-retail-pricing-release-date
Jun 13, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch I was sort of expecting 499.99 it's a bit over 600
Jun 13, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure it's worth the money for 100Mhz lol considering you can get 3900X for just over 400 now
Jun 13, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Amazon let's you do monthly payments? I may try that when the 4000s launch lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:21 AM - TomRannd: are those monthly payments for every item?
Jun 13, 2020 3:21 AM - TomRannd: because i'll gladly pay amazon 10 cents a month for the rest of my life if it means i can get some solder wick
Jun 13, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like it's just for CPUs checked on faster RAM the option is missing
Jun 13, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Solder wick is like gold  I had to strip down some electrical cord one time for improvised solder wick ol
Jun 13, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked but not as well as the real deal.
Jun 13, 2020 3:27 AM - TomRannd: dude i had to do that too, except i used a frigen ethernet cord. i recently got a bunch of solder wick though, some china men sent me six 1.5metre rolls B)
Jun 13, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice
Jun 13, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/Solder+wick.html?channel=direct&keywords=Solder+wick
Jun 13, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might order some lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:28 AM - TomRannd: but i am quite pissed, because my new solder stations cord is fucked up. so i had to make a platform outta plywood and bolt the wire down weird. sorta like when you need to hold your headphones wire at a certain angle cause your sibling chewed it.
Jun 13, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prices seem reasonable
Jun 13, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate that.... My headphones used to do that all the time
Jun 13, 2020 3:30 AM - TomRannd: it is like when you drop your toast on the floor. buttered-side down >
Jun 13, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent more money on my last set hyperX cloud they seem to be holding up well
Jun 13, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol attach the toast to a cat!!
Jun 13, 2020 3:31 AM - TomRannd: lmfao. and hell, hyperX is decent. they seem to know what they are doing-ish but then again idek what im talking about
Jun 13, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Z8yW5cyXXRc
Jun 13, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember and till have some Kingston HyperX RAM lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they are related
Jun 13, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingston_Technology
Jun 13, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird they are lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always assumed it was just like the Fatality brand thing.
Jun 13, 2020 3:39 AM - TomRannd: huh
Jun 13, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/ditching-your-isps-wireless-router-and-buying-your-own-will-make-you-happier-study-says/
Jun 13, 2020 3:40 AM - TomRannd: yeah idk man, companies are wieird
Jun 13, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happier and more money in your pocket and time.
Jun 13, 2020 3:41 AM - TomRannd: dude why don't you just buy a fucking ethernet cord and get even better internet lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I do have my bedroom wired but living room is WiFi
Jun 13, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My main machine is direct to my router thank God lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:47 AM - TomRannd: yeah, well i mean i dont really game online so i dont need wired connection B) cept' i enjoy having wired connection for my pi and shite
Jun 13, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Living room is mostly just media stuff so it's fine on wifi lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like streaming my movies to my phone and stuff so Plex on the wired connection
Jun 13, 2020 3:52 AM - TomRannd: ooo noice. i think the only things i got wired are my tvs, my pi, my dads PC, and maybe alexa idk if she needs a wired cconnection


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 14, 2020)

Jun 13, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it's just my main PC and my Shield TV and one random thing that changes all the time like OG Xbox or PS3 mostly just to transfer games lol
Jun 13, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me my PS3s wired connection is bad I have to prop the cable up just right or it drops the connection so annoying
Jun 13, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And since it's a launch model no wifi 
Jun 13, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/06/12/us-olympic-boxer-cleared-of-doping-violation-caused-by-sex/amp/
Jun 13, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/drXvPnEtMXk
Jun 13, 2020 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 13, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 9:21 AM - Veho: Fukk.
Jun 13, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: FukkkShitThatsRacist
Jun 13, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Daayyuummm
Jun 13, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B079JRGP4N/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8
Jun 13, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about grabbing one, for Vidya game stuff so if it dies it dies lol
Jun 13, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4TB for 64 dollars is pretty cheap but they are refurbished
Jun 13, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Like ure daughter
Jun 13, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: Buff out the dents and give 'er a lick of paint. Good as new.
Jun 13, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh your mom's refurbished
Jun 13, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: You wish, she's sold as-is.
Jun 13, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://orlando.craigslist.org/sop/d/ram-memory-riser-card-for-dell/7140867956.html
Jun 13, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs that lol
Jun 13, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even know what the heck lol like why? actual RAM slots too easy?
Jun 13, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: Tom doesn't want easy slots.
Jun 13, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Tom could buy like a bunch of those risers and have even more RAM in his server they only work on ECC RAM lol
Jun 13, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the upper limit is and can servers use RAM disks lol
Jun 13, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was all so easy back when servers had like maybe 2 cores and where held together by twist ties and prayers
Jun 13, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/poweredge-r940/pe_r940_12229_vi_vp?configurationid=386dbd56-9b71-4b70-a584-d4348aaa8ff9
Jun 13, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gets expensive fast lol
Jun 13, 2020 11:18 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I just bricked my Wii.
Jun 13, 2020 11:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/31uqKIf.jpg
Jun 13, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tGrHqSf
Jun 13, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They where drug mules for a major pot dealer the whole mystery thing was a cover
Jun 13, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The van was made from pot
Jun 13, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ld_l5CcmIl4?t=68
Jun 13, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ld_l5CcmIl4?t=87
Jun 13, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Tom could buy like a bunch of those risers and have even more RAM in his server they only work on ECC RAM lol < nah, this server specifically doesn't support those risers lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually mentioned in the technical docs
Jun 13, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://i.dell.com/sites/doccontent/business/solutions/engineering-docs/en/Documents/server-poweredge-r710-tech-guidebook.pdf
Jun 13, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol those are just suggestions
Jun 13, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know you want to try it  lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited RAM!!!! *Shoots lightning*
Jun 13, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also can you plug a riser into another riser....
Jun 13, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just like a tree of RAM sticking up out of the server lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah but this is Dell we're talking about Psi, what they say is law ;O;
Jun 13, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "yes tech support... I'm trying to get 8TBs of RAM to work..."
Jun 13, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "YOU CAN'T BOOT WITHOUT PCIE RISERS! ITS AGAINST THE RULES AND REGULATIONS!"
Jun 13, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is irritating lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dude your getting a Dell!!!
Jun 13, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vender lock in sucks 
Jun 13, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you looked into a hacked BIOS?
Jun 13, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are some nefarious web pages that might have such naughty bits
Jun 13, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And bytes
Jun 13, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't seen any around with a quick google search, no 
Jun 13, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn was hoping for like that GE fridge hack lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish BIOS hacking was more of a thing it's nice when they unlock things
Jun 13, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the bios-mods forums have nothing for this server lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I dabbled with it myself at one point but it's pretty complex
Jun 13, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something for the T610, but nothing fancy, just changing SLIC version
Jun 13, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm SLIC is easy enough to do in software so meh lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could maybe change the processor ID and OC maybe lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Dell encrypted the BIOS though
Jun 13, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's been a long time since I worked for them lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MyDigitalLife also has nothing good
Jun 13, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just SLIC requests
Jun 13, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What server you got?
Jun 13, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power esge?
Jun 13, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Edge 7130 or something?
Jun 13, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poweredge R710
Jun 13, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My digital life it's been so long lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-us/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=0f4yy
Jun 13, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6.6.0 lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dell.com/support/home/en-us/drivers/driversdetails?driverid=cv2yp
Jun 13, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Custom BIOS? Weird lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's for companies that make their own OEM stuff from Dell hardware
Jun 13, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll buy stock hardware from Dell with no label, and then config them as they want
Jun 13, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Dell just doesn't offer them any support or anything on the hardware lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.serversuperstore.com/dell-r710-gen2-byo?gclid=CjwKCAjw8pH3BRAXEiwA1pvMscJ2qCNtvSTxrE4hayvknshGVq-OTKXCBzGqZfTrQoPCM6kVt9ZHCRoCN7sQAvD_BwE
Jun 13, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think yours is better lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, setting that to the config I have and it's $600
Jun 13, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting HDDs lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $755 with the HDDs included lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vs the ~$300 I've spent now
Jun 13, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking USPS is delaying basically everything though. The RAM, drive trays, and fans were supposed to show up today but none of them are
Jun 13, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing showing up actually on time is that shitty motherboard I bought for the retention bracket that I don't even need anymore
Jun 13, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm gonna steal the SD card thing that it comes with, so at least that's something lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Build another and another and another sell them lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could sell mine for about $400, not counting the HDDs
Jun 13, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-PowerEdge-R710-Server-Intel-Xeon-X5680-3-3GHz-96GB-RAM-NO-HDD-OS/233616854385?epid=12012773530&hash=item3664a64d71:g:eoAAAOSw9CNe4pcu < Yeah, literally exact config but no HDDs for $399 lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need an external NAS and ZFS.... Bit rot scares me lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell you my server for $600 
Jun 13, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install FreeNAS on it? Lol
Jun 13, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's an extra $200 for labor ;O;
Jun 13, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really just photos I have lost some old ones and wondered how they got scrambled
Jun 13, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watched a long video last night on ZFS and the pictures he showed to demo bit rot exactly matched lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, confirmed I can run the riser card with a PCIe extender cable, so now just need that 8x->16x converter to see if I can run the GPU in it. Then I should be able to maneuver the card wherever in the chassis, assuming it works lol
Jun 13, 2020 3:34 PM - Minox: Is a converter really needed?
Jun 13, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, the riser cards are 8x slots only, and you have to have the risers cards installed cuz Dell is dumb
Jun 13, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is a 16x slot riser card, but it's like $200 minimum apparently so fuck that lol
Jun 13, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a couple ways you can get a 16x slot in the 8x slots in the risers, one is an adapter, one is cutting the back of the 8x slot to open it up so you can put a 16x card int lol
Jun 13, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't want to cut the riser card, or at least I'd rather buy another one to cut to test
Jun 13, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the card I'm putting in is just a 750 ti, so it definitely won't be bottlenecked by just an 8x bus so that's good
Jun 13, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half tempted to pickup the cheapest Xeon I can shove in this server so I can get everything tested before the X5680s show up, but ehhhh I dunno if I want to spend another $10 on this thing lol
Jun 13, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case, if the 750 ti won't work with the riser card for whatever reason, I know I can pickup either a GT 710, 720, or 730, all of which have an 8x slot verison, which Dell supposedly supports for these servers, so I can at least shove something in there that's not the shitty integrated GPU from 1998
Jun 13, 2020 5:20 PM - Sicklyboy: h
Jun 13, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i
Jun 13, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jun 13, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/comparing-the-ps5-demons-souls-remake-screenshots-to-th-1844008690/amp
Jun 13, 2020 6:06 PM - TomRannd: not too much remakes that are changed that much... i like
Jun 13, 2020 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck my ac blew
Jun 13, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/lenovo-flex-5-is-the-ideal-portable-machine-with-a-6-core-cpu-16gb-ddr4-ram-and-more-for-only-599-99/amp/
Jun 13, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cold air kenenthk?
Jun 13, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Past tense lol
Jun 13, 2020 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Had to order a fan gonna be a couple weeks before they fix it
Jun 13, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww sweet sweat lol
Jun 13, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Good thing amazon has next day shipping
Jun 13, 2020 7:02 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RL1WNQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_3ks5Eb950CFGN bought one of these
Jun 13, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that's fancy
Jun 13, 2020 7:18 PM - kenenthk: I'll just return it when acs fixed
Jun 13, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: It came broke
Jun 13, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Whatever the fuck air ionizer means not detroit air?
Jun 13, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ionizers are just fancy air filters
Jun 13, 2020 7:33 PM - kenenthk: Oh well as long as it blows cold air
Jun 13, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of the ones you buy suck, proper ionizers actually work great for things like pollen and dust and crap
Jun 13, 2020 7:43 PM - sws: hello gbatemp
Jun 13, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's supposed to like make dust and pollen more dense and sink to the ground or some magic-y science shit like that lol
Jun 13, 2020 7:58 PM - kenenthk: So probably wont even blow cold air
Jun 13, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's just an "extra", it's still a fan
Jun 13, 2020 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Anything worth looking at that's not 100+
Jun 13, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I have central air so I don't need peasant fans ;O;
Jun 13, 2020 8:15 PM - kenenthk: I bet its detroit air 
Jun 13, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy 5 pounds of ice throw it in a cooler and have the fan blow over it
Jun 13, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should keep you cool for hours
Jun 13, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also turn off any electronics not being used they generate heat
Jun 13, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My server will push out ~3000 BTUs of heat 
Jun 13, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like equivalent to a 1000w heater or something lol
Jun 13, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More like 900W, but close enough lol
Jun 13, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I push it super hard could be like 4500 BTUs lol
Jun 13, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't expect the server to ever have to start using the second 870W PSU lol
Jun 13, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 260W for the CPUs, 50W for the GPU, 30W for the HDDs give or take
Jun 13, 2020 11:10 PM - MarcusCarter: Waiting... https://crackwatch.com/game/persona-4-golden
Jun 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless Codex pops in with an early surprise, you'll be waiting a good long while
Jun 13, 2020 11:47 PM - MarcusCarter: Currently running "G2ME01.iso" in an emulator. Those who know, know.
Jun 13, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom so winter should be warm 
Jun 14, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe do some folding at home stuff for heating lol
Jun 14, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Marcus the whole GC set is like 750GB so worth it lol
Jun 14, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oddly I think the Xbox set is like 1.2TB
Jun 14, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday these sets will seem as small as the 2600 set lol I think that one is like 3MBs
Jun 14, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if it's really that odd, GC only has like 600 some games, Xbox has like 1000+ IIRC
Jun 14, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus Xbox was DVD so you could have 4gb games, vs GC with 1.3gb max
Jun 14, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr mini discs
Jun 14, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: makes sense, remember GC games were on mini DVD
Jun 14, 2020 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: only a few games used two discs
Jun 14, 2020 1:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 14, 2020 1:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think I hate popcorn now
Jun 14, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No what I mean is that I feel like the Xbox because of bigger disks should be way larger
Jun 14, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also didn't the Xbox have more games?
Jun 14, 2020 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I hope in the future, we get game consoles, inside of a TV! 
Jun 14, 2020 1:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: If we have TV with built in dvd player, then put a game system in there
Jun 14, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know quite a few games even had hidden games in them like Doom 3 on Xbox has a full version of Doom 1 hidden in the disk lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Doom is hard
Jun 14, 2020 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I always get lost 
Jun 14, 2020 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And I can't aim up 
Jun 14, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic they did do that with NES and SNES in TVs I wanted one as a kid lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can aim up in goldeneye 
Jun 14, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Sony might have had a PS2 in a TV at one point.... I know they had a DVR called the PSX lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In Japan only
Jun 14, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super expensive but pretty cool
Jun 14, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also didn't the Xbox have more games? < Yeah, 1000 on Xbox vs 600 some on GC
Jun 14, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course like 950 of those are garbage lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or ports
Jun 14, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Out of all the combo type systems if I had tons of money to waste.... I would so buy a Laser active from JVC it had modules you could buy to play Sega Genesis game or TurboGrafx games and it could play the CD games and special Laser Disk games lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't that also have like a DOS thing, too
Jun 14, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could like use it from a DOS PC or something
Jun 14, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaserActive < Yeah, PAC PC thing lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-Laserdisc-Player-CLD-A100-Player-LaserActive-Interactive-Sega-PAC/133437963543?hash=item1f1185bd17:g:EgUAAOSwgAdem1OV < There you go Psi!
Jun 14, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $950!
Jun 14, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and then the pacs and software lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's one of those systems I would only collect for if I had a spare 20 million in the bank lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of the laser disk based games are like hundreds of dollars each
Jun 14, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds like a bargain
Jun 14, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's an interesting but too rich for my blood system lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:44 AM - Lilith Valentine: I like pie
Jun 14, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't be surprised if a complete LaserActive with all the pacs and all the Laser Disk based stuff would run about 10K
Jun 14, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or could buy half the stuff Tom needs for his server 
Jun 14, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 14, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a super shitty Xeon so I can test everything lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $5 for a dual core, non hyperthreaded Xeon lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That won't take a year to show up lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/37094/intel-xeon-processor-e5503-4m-cache-2-00-ghz-4-80-gt-s-intel-qpi.html
Jun 14, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Look how fucking trash that is 
Jun 14, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2ghz clock speed
Jun 14, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No turbo
Jun 14, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 cores
Jun 14, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Somehow still has an 80w tdp 
Jun 14, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be like 20 watts lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming no USPS delays, I should be able to have it all booted and tested by the end of next week lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I can put the real fast CPUs in and fuck around
Jun 14, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And then the cam girls?
Jun 14, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You already got the cameras just connect to server charge small monthly fee rent house to college girls lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could also setup a VM for security cam monitoring lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'm gonna pull my old ASUS router out and use that as an Ethernet switch so I can use all 5 Ethernet ports lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:31 AM - T3GZdev: I Wonder how many Ethernet ports the ps5 will have?
Jun 14, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you could have a slick sort of automated home security system accessible from your phone lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T3GZDev probably 1 lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1. It will have 1. Lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What would surprised me though is if it was like 2.5g instead of gigabit
Jun 14, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's already going to cost 599 US dollars
Jun 14, 2020 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, but would still be neat lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt it Tom they will cut costs everywhere
Jun 14, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And no giant enemy crabs this time 
Jun 14, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: MASSIVE DAMAGE
Jun 14, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Rrrriiiidddggged Raaacccerrr!!!
Jun 14, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh Sony they make good systems but the PR is sometimes laughable
Jun 14, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That crying baby kind of disturbed me lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BOHqG1nc_tw
Jun 14, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously the game consoles are too expensive at launch if I can buy a low end gaming PC for the same price.... The PC can at least also do work like emails and job resumes and other stuff lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:47 AM - T3GZdev: It seems to be an interesting package. If the headset & can comes with it
Jun 14, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/m_aMss1p8EQ


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 15, 2020)

Jun 14, 2020 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ux9bOaInrck
Jun 14, 2020 6:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: a low end "gaming" PC
Jun 14, 2020 6:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: you wouldn't want to do gaming on it
Jun 14, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/E1wX5aWnMdg
Jun 14, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh thousands of great games from 2010 back plus emulation I'd be OK on a low end machine lol
Jun 14, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/i6bxfLF5Ed8 here is a decent 399 dollar build lol
Jun 14, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a RX 570 though lol
Jun 14, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But bump it up to 599 and you can get a much better system
Jun 14, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to like consoles back when they where like 300 bucks and a low end PC even garbage PC started at like 800-900 dollars
Jun 14, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Things have changed so much now.
Jun 14, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a quad core system with 8GBs of RAM with a 4GB GPU for 400 bucks new....
Jun 14, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would of course not recommend such a build for most people but if you need something to do a resume on it probably would be better than a game console.
Jun 14, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the PS3 could at one point run Linux so it had that much going for it.
Jun 14, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could do some work if needed.
Jun 14, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/doitsujin/dxvk
Jun 14, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that's a neat project apparently from some forum posts I was reading it does work on Windows as well
Jun 14, 2020 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/the-first-petabyte-hard-disk-drive-could-contain-glass
Jun 14, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-rtx-3090-gpu-tgp-350w/amp/
Jun 14, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing is, a "low end" gaming system isn't enough for modern titles anymore. The only point of buying a new console is to play new games. And for a while you can get away with just lower settings, sure, but eventually it becomes a bad investment over a gaming console
Jun 14, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially when this next gen will actually be proper 4k, and not potato upscaled bs like the PS4 Pro and Xbone X
Jun 14, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're never going to get a 4k gaming PC for less than like $1000
Jun 14, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if all you want are great games from 2010 and back, just buy a PS3 for $20
Jun 14, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a 360
Jun 14, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or spend $100 or whatever and get a PS4 or an Xboner
Jun 14, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you have lots of disposable income, then I'd say get a good gaming PC and a console and have the best of both worlds
Jun 14, 2020 1:27 PM - SG854: I can't recommend people build a pc right now, with ps5 and series x coming. They are going to have the power of a mid range system for a much cheaper price. And the performance gains on the 30 series Nvidia is probably not going to be huge over next gen console. I only recommend pc if there is a big noticeable difference to console.
Jun 14, 2020 1:27 PM - SG854: That's the point of building a pc is to have a better then console experience.
Jun 14, 2020 1:30 PM - SG854: But at the price it cost to build a pc, consoles have a huge advantage. It'll be like buying a 2070 super over the 2080 ti. The super being better bang for buck. That'll be pc compared to console with next gen. People always go for the cheaper option and not the best graphics you can get.
Jun 14, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Point for PCs is free games  lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Epic seems determined to give away like too many games lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them even good lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not sure about Ark lol
Jun 14, 2020 1:59 PM - Bl4aze: what is this
Jun 14, 2020 1:59 PM - SG854: I have an old optiplex lying around. I want to put it in a arcade cabinet. Has anolouge out.
Jun 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install MAME or one of the front ends at arcade punks
Jun 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of fun 
Jun 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/06/pringles-rolls-out-new-limited-edition-pringles-baconator-crisps.html
Jun 14, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope kenenthk isn't melting 
Jun 14, 2020 2:02 PM - SG854: But shaders are really good. Kurozami It maches very closely to a sony PVM/BVM. It looks a little blurrier then my 800 line BVM. Sharpness seems to match closer to a 600 tv line pvm. But thats still excellent. It's a very realistic crt look.
Jun 14, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice 
Jun 14, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If my house was bigger I would build an arcade cabinet with like an old Athlon I have
Jun 14, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plop my old 4870 in it
Jun 14, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or that FX 6300...
Jun 14, 2020 2:07 PM - SG854: PVM/BVM prices have shot up during quarantine. How can people afford them being quarantine broke, lol.
Jun 14, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I don't know I would just use a LCD panel I have 720P but it's a nice Samsung
Jun 14, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do have 1 flat panel tube TV left but I keep that for old consoles lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:09 PM - SG854: I can't recommend buying a PVM/BVM. Too expensive. You won't be impressed over a flat pannel either, not worth it.
Jun 14, 2020 2:09 PM - SG854: Unless you could get one for dirt cheap like I got mine.
Jun 14, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's the truth
Jun 14, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really I'm a big fan of emulation these days just so convenient
Jun 14, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RetroArch has anti lag run ahead thing and it's pretty amazing
Jun 14, 2020 2:13 PM - SG854: I always hear people praising the benifits of a crt but never the negative and there is alot. So you buy one thinking you will have an easy ride experience. But man you'll be in for a surprise.
Jun 14, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/retroarch-1-7-2%E2%80%8A-%E2%80%8Aachieving-better-latency-than-original-hardware-through-new-runahead-method/
Jun 14, 2020 2:13 PM - SG854: The only negative I hear is weight.
Jun 14, 2020 2:14 PM - SG854: Never the other negatives though.
Jun 14, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they weigh a metric ton lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But unless you get a good one overscan is a problem then noise in the picture or sound non digital stuff man
Jun 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm lucky I bought the tube I have brand new when they where about to stop making them
Jun 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It doesn't work with light guns though 
Jun 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: NES or Dreamcast
Jun 14, 2020 2:17 PM - SG854: Hopefully the new run ahead method is easier to set up. I dont use the current version because its so annoying to set up.
Jun 14, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty easy now?;just turn it on and tell it how many frames 1 seemed to work great for me
Jun 14, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My monitor has 1ms and seems not very laggy lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:20 PM - SG854: I do the frame advance method. Push button then count the amount of frames. But I always feel like something is off.
Jun 14, 2020 2:20 PM - SG854: I dont know how to explain it
Jun 14, 2020 2:21 PM - SG854: So I have to do more testing and pick a number that feels right
Jun 14, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's always going to be somewhat off even a hardware revision can play a bit different
Jun 14, 2020 2:22 PM - SG854: And its a per game basis, so more testing and setting up. I just want plug and play, lol.
Jun 14, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be per system
Jun 14, 2020 2:23 PM - SG854: Some games have different latency even on original hardware.
Jun 14, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Jun 14, 2020 2:24 PM - SG854: Mortal Kombat was one of the worst contender.
Jun 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only time lag ever really bothered me was on the Wii U trying to do the triangle jump in Super Metroid
Jun 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So used to it on the SNES lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Took me forever to adjust my play style
Jun 14, 2020 2:28 PM - SG854: I use to have like a 80 millisecond tv, playing on it was a bitch, lol. So horrible.
Jun 14, 2020 2:28 PM - SG854: Now all my tvs and monitors are low latency.
Jun 14, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does help some
Jun 14, 2020 2:31 PM - SG854: It was hugely noticable. Games were not fun with so much lag.
Jun 14, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lately I have been playing the hell out of Harrison's Hacks Turbo Grafix Mini (56GB) using run ahead and a Xbox One controller it's near perfection
Jun 14, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sat and beat like 3 games in one day Gates of Thunder Lord's of Thunder and Blazing Lasers lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That shit was tight yo lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could take it with me... Lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To work
Jun 14, 2020 2:47 PM - SG854: I got me an android phone so I can emulation anywhere I go. But I never get a chance to play games outside of home, lol. It'll be weird to ignore talking with my friends at work and me just playing games, lol. Oh you were talking? I was so ingrossed in the super Mario experience I didn't even notice you there, lol.
Jun 14, 2020 2:48 PM - SG854: I can't multitask, play and talk, im not very good at that.
Jun 14, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I keep an 8bitdo controller with me but I never get a chance to use it lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe tonight..
Jun 14, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play some PS1 games lol
Jun 14, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: OP
Jun 14, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Pi4 looks sexy
Jun 14, 2020 3:01 PM - SG854: I like watching UrAvgConsumer. He owns things your average consumer will never own, lol. I watch in awe at the crazy amount of tech he carries, lol.
Jun 14, 2020 3:01 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/hZX0hOBoRqw
Jun 14, 2020 3:02 PM - SG854: His gadget backpack is borderline ridiculous, ha ha.
Jun 14, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_IHSRPVqwQ < Psi buy me that pls
Jun 14, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol needs more RGB
Jun 14, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do I need to buy RGB strips for my server?
Jun 14, 2020 10:31 PM - TomRannd: are you constantly staring at your server? if yes, then you need more rgb.
Jun 14, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always more RGB lol
Jun 14, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disco ball CPU cooler and tassels lol
Jun 14, 2020 10:52 PM - TomRannd: but don't make it look gay now. we don't want to attract any unicorns!
Jun 14, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And a laser light show is too much?
Jun 14, 2020 10:54 PM - TomRannd: depends. they need to be neon colors. if i see any pastel colors i will flip
Jun 14, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go all 80s neon with it lol green and orange
Jun 14, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course I stare at my server constantly, is that not what it's for?
Jun 14, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 14, 2020 10:58 PM - TomRannd: well, i mean i would use it to make toast but hey you do you man i'm not judging
Jun 14, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft
Jun 14, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Servers are for staring and heating your house
Jun 14, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Jun 14, 2020 11:00 PM - TomRannd: obviously.
Jun 14, 2020 11:00 PM - TomRannd: *flips hair*
Jun 14, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's a shame you have a data cap from your ISP 
Jun 14, 2020 11:20 PM - TomRannd: HE HAS A WHAT
Jun 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having server would be more fun with out it lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:20 PM - TomRannd: that is actually fucking ridiculous.
Jun 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know right lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most US ISPs still have bandwidth caps lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 500/500 so I would hit a cap like in 2 days lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's like maybe 2 or 3 that don't
Jun 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of the, y'know, 5 around lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do not Tom lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Comcrap did extend their data cap waiver until the end of this month though 
Jun 14, 2020 11:22 PM - TomRannd: i don't even know if i got a cap, i mean i don't think i do?
Jun 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's nice lol time to fill up all those 2TB drives!!!!
Jun 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I downloaded like 3TB one month lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:23 PM - TomRannd: but at the same time, i can imagine putting a cap so your consumers dont use 7billion gigs of data a day so idk man
Jun 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If your ISP is ATT, Century Link, Cox, or Comcrap and you're not paying a ludicrous price to get rid of it, you have a cap
Jun 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comcast can suck Cox
Jun 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except it's literally been proven that data caps don't help anything lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Comcrap, their data usage soared by some 60% since Covid work from home stuff, and literally not a single piece of their network slowed down
Jun 14, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a BS reason to charge customers more for their already overpriced services
Jun 14, 2020 11:24 PM - TomRannd: well, i don't have any of those as my isp. i live in canada, so we got different ones. but chances are we got caps too, but then again i apparently have top notch internet for my "wealth-class"
Jun 14, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well there is only so much you can download even with unlimited bandwidth and no cap you need unlimited storage...
Jun 14, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but that also includes like streaming media and such as well
Jun 14, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Netflix is like 3GB per hour of HD stuff, and 8GB or something like that for every hour for 4k stuff
Jun 14, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I need my 8K Netflix lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:26 PM - TomRannd: really!? insane i didn't even realize that
Jun 14, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife streams HD content like 16 hours a day and my Grandson too lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 6GB an hour times 16 hours a day lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:27 PM - TomRannd: damn, yeah my whole family abuses the fuck outta our netflix and youtube and shite
Jun 14, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then my games and YouTube lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: 5 people, using netflix and youtube, dad playing star citizen all the time, me on chatting sites trolling... yeah that's alot of data bein used
Jun 14, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Youtube is about the same, anywhere from 3-5GB per hour for 1080p stuff
Jun 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on the uploader's video quality and Youtubes compression and such
Jun 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games actually use very little data
Jun 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting downloading them, of course lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I think WoW uses like 30MB of data an hour, give or take? Lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:32 PM - TomRannd: what about online games? like, idk minecraft? you're playing on a server with hundreds of other players swinging their axes around?
Jun 14, 2020 11:32 PM - TomRannd: that has got to be a ton of data coming in?
Jun 14, 2020 11:32 PM - TomRannd: and going out*
Jun 14, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop all the downloading, I'm a computer lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're just joining a server, no
Jun 14, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anywhere between 40-200mb an hour according to most Minecraft server owners
Jun 14, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1eA3XCvrK90
Jun 14, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The data you're downloading/uploading isn't like complex or anything, it's just things like location coordinates which are just X Y Z values, inventory counts, level, things like that
Jun 14, 2020 11:34 PM - TomRannd: ohhh okay so it's just simplified confusing stuff made simple...?
Jun 14, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 56K was enough for games in the past lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even games like Diablo 3, where your entire account and it's data is basically online, only uses like 50mb an hour or so
Jun 14, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The new season is gonna suuuckk
Jun 14, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Destiny or Destiny 2 had the most data usage when measured, at like 400mb an hour or something
Jun 14, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like nothing lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:36 PM - TomRannd: interesting.
Jun 14, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, 300mb an hour apparently
Jun 14, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.whistleout.com.au/Broadband/Guides/how-much-data-do-I-need-for-online-gaming < ie
Jun 14, 2020 11:37 PM - TomRannd: well, i mean that;s even better lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time for new games to consume like 3GB an hour so we can have HD video chat/trash all and all that
Jun 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need HD insults lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even voice chat doesn't need that much
Jun 14, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I slept with your mom" lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think most use like 128kb/s codecs and such
Jun 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 60mb an hour lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "HD" wifi calls on my Sprint plan I know only uses like 60mb per hour of talk time
Jun 14, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like nothign
Jun 14, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol crystal clear calls tho
Jun 14, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Game streaming like Stadia and such use a ton of fucking data though lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 15gb per hour for 4k 60fps streaming according to Stadia
Jun 14, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would be like game plus HD stream
Jun 14, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 70 hours of gaming to hit the 1TB data cap 
Jun 14, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Jun 14, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why game streaming services are doomed to fail in the US until data caps are gone lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One day when we have quantum entangled transmission internet....
Jun 14, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zero lag zero caps big bandwidth!!!
Jun 14, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quantum tunneling surcharges may apply
Jun 14, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey now that I'm not moving from this house I could upgrade to 1gbps! lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There you go hit that cap even faster lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's supposed to come with no cap lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom hack your neighbors wifi use their data lol
Jun 14, 2020 11:55 PM - TomRannd: ive done that
Jun 14, 2020 11:55 PM - TomRannd: they had shit wifi though
Jun 14, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably ISP provided
Jun 14, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be surprised if any of my neighbors had wifi faster than like 10mbps lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit am I right  lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a neighborhood full of old people mostly lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, for the most part lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still amazed at my FIOS setup the modem is like the size of a pack of cigarettes but has up too like 1.5Gbos if I pay for it lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The box they put in my garage is a bit bigger though maybe that's the modem? Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My modem is about the size of
Jun 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A modem
Jun 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Motorola SB6141 lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The upgrade to the trusty SB6121 everyone used for years and years lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supports up to 343mbps! Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have one somewhere lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought mine when I found out the ISP was charging like 8 bucks a month lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Saved a shit ton of money to buy it VS renting
Jun 15, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, rented modems are such bs lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was like 40 bucks to buy it lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just another useless charge to empty your pockets
Jun 15, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife was like "what if it blows up" I said well as long as it lasts 6 months it's OK lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I paid $20 for my SB1621, and then another $30 for my SB1641 when Comcrap forced me to upgrade speeds lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they don't cost that much to charge so much per month
Jun 15, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was like 2-3 bucks a month I would not have bothered to buy one
Jun 15, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well brand new they're dumb expensive lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO anyways
Jun 15, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ie the modem I have to buy for 1gbps would cost me like $80 new lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but a refurbished modem why not? Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas people on ebay sell them for like $40 or whatever lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon sells factory refurbs too and the wireless routers are nice lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half tempted to pickup a wifi 6 router, TP Link has one that's like $80 or so for 1500mbps
Jun 15, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't have any wifi 6 devices so I dunno if I can be bothered 
Jun 15, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-EA7300-RM-Dual-Band-Wireless-MU-MIMO/dp/B06ZZ2VT32/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=refurbished+router&qid=1592180072&sprefix=efubished+rout&sr=8-3
Jun 15, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one I have and 40 bucks just amazing
Jun 15, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1750Mbps lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes but for the low low price of  $250 you could have this monstrosity!
Jun 15, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-AC1200-Smart-WiFi-Router/dp/B076HRZJ66/
Jun 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AC5400!
Jun 15, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I have zero complaints about that cheap one I linked multiple HD video streams laptops phones tablets all that jazz zero complaints
Jun 15, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And fantastic range I can use it in my car parked in the driveway
Jun 15, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless I just got the golden unit lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My TP Link one is pretty decent
Jun 15, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Archer-AC1200-Smart-Router/dp/B07CZPCV2B <
Jun 15, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Never had any crashes or anything myself
Jun 15, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.hothardware.com/news/asus-zenwifi-ax-mini-mesh-router
Jun 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/14/opencore-computer-attempts-sale-of-hackintosh-systems/amp/
Jun 15, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy that lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't need that, I'll have Mac OS on server hardware soon ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Virtual Mac lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try a VM like that again last time I tried I couldn't get it to work
Jun 15, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The main issue with running Mac OS in a VM is no GPU hardware acceleration
Jun 15, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a waste of time but still probably fun ol
Jun 15, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the only way to get hardware acceleration is if you have a GPU that you can passthrough to the VM
Jun 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2080 Ti work? Lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple and Nvidia has a fight so no 2000 series and I think 1000 series GPUs will work on any modern Mac OS
Jun 15, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus you can't be using the GPU you want to passthrough
Jun 15, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The latest GPU series that Mac OS Catalina supports is actually the 700 series 
Jun 15, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why my 750 ti is like perfect
Jun 15, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Apple sucks
Jun 15, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's AMD GPUs and Intel CPUs on the latest Macs?
Jun 15, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Any Mac with a dedicated GPU, yep
Jun 15, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise it's just shitty Intel iGPU and CPUs lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though supposedly they're going to start introducing ARM Macs soon
Jun 15, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So, y'know, we'll get to live through the architecture swap hell that happened with PPC back in the day lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess with x86 emulation on ARM (even if it's slow as all motherfuck ) it might not be as bad
Jun 15, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I think it's going to suck balls
Jun 15, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: X86 was at least more Mhz than PPC so emulation could take advantage of that
Jun 15, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: X86 to Arm? Hmmm I expect a mass exodus to Windows or Linux lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though, if I'm honest, if anyone can push ARM to the desktop space it's probably Apple lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Their mobile ARM SoCs are actually really powerful
Jun 15, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get me wrong I love Arm stuff but it is not the best for what I call high end emulation
Jun 15, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, it's not suited to it at all for x86
Jun 15, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Benchmarks for the Snapdragon 835 a couple years ago or so had emulated x86 benchmarks slower than like a cheapo Celeron CPU lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techspot.com/review/1599-windows-on-arm-performance/page2.html < yeah this lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking dogshit slow
Jun 15, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Apple pushes ARM SoCs to their absolute max
Jun 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be good for some stuff but games no?
Jun 15, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I doubt any high performance programs would work well at all if they go that way
Jun 15, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Final Cut and Garageband and such would be gimped to high hell
Jun 15, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Real time video editing!!! Lll
Jun 15, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then with the way Apple has been developing their OS's and Metal API and such, I suspect they probably have some tricks up their sleeve for that
Jun 15, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On my system using Adobe Premiere is nice.... Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They've probably been developing like super optimized ARM versions of their stuff for a while now
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At least I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hopefully or they will lose the 3-4% market they have lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, Macs account for like 10% of the market share kthx ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows just encompasses like 89% ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the rest is Linux and mobile OS's lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, maybe not mobile OS's lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But Linux anyways
Jun 15, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And shitty chromebooks
Jun 15, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What causes someone to go Mac.... Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Macs are good for people who are like...dumb, and you don't want them to give their PC super aids
Jun 15, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the games, the prices the performance....
Jun 15, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's just one mouse button
Jun 15, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything "just works"
Jun 15, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And when it doesn't work you just throw money at a guy in an Apple store and you get a new Mac!
Jun 15, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those Geniuses
Jun 15, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And those dumb people are are smart enough to like take things apart but don't know anything about computers, they just can't take apart the Mac!
Jun 15, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they're so user repair unfriendly!
Jun 15, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What a great feature
Jun 15, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JY6RyRkl9uo
Jun 15, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I regret every Apple purchase I have ever made honestly
Jun 15, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: iPod yep annoyingly tied to iTunes... Apple TV 4K the remote and user account stuff is soooo annoying
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehh iPods there are plenty of ways to avoid iTunes lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think all the Apple products I've bought I don't regret
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had the lovely iPod Classic 120GB one
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I never paid more than like $50 for them
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Soooo...
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I loved using my iBook G4, that was fun to mess with
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2009 Macbook I had was a pretty good "secondary" daily driver
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think older Apple stuff was epic great newer stuff not so much
Jun 15, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 4th Gen iPod touch I paid full price for and used for a good bit, but I probably regret that maybe since I basically never used it after like a month lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the iCentipad it checks your email and shits in kenenthks mouth!
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was like $200 so ehh
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife uses it now lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want a Zune.... Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Zunes were fucking good lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Excellent devices, they last forever, had a good amount of space
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A friend of mine had one it looked amazing
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It just had shit marketing
Jun 15, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it was "cool" to own an iPod
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Zunes are still too expensive to grab one though 
Jun 15, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $80 for a good 30gb one
Jun 15, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's a bit much lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But they retained more value than the iPod? It seems lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many covid poeple tonight
Jun 15, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz a ton of people bought iPods so there's a lot of used ones
Jun 15, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody bought Zunes so they're just rarer lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true and phones lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my phone does more than my iPod Classic wishes it could lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I still listened to music as much as I did in highschool it'd probably be worth it
Jun 15, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And didn't have access to USB ports for charging like high school lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's just not the case, so my phone suffices
Jun 15, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I only ever use my phone for music when I'm like...mowing the lawn and that's kinda it lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I listen to YouTube videos lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well shit, can't find my nicer Asus router lol. I did find a shitty Netgear extender, and 2 shitty DL Link routers 
Jun 15, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: None of which have 1gbps Ethernet ports 
Jun 15, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though one of the D-Link routers was wifi AC apparently? AC750 lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yet no gigabit
Jun 15, 2020 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to waste $10 on an Ethernet switch I suppose
Jun 15, 2020 2:36 AM - TomRannd: rip
Jun 15, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-EA7300-RM-Dual-Band-Wireless-MU-MIMO/dp/B06ZZ2VT32/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=refurbished+router&qid=1592188805&sprefix=refurished+router&sr=8-3
Jun 15, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gigabit Ethernet ports  lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if but sure if bidirectional though
Jun 15, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 500/500 or 1000/1000 lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/TyHdAy3.gifv
Jun 15, 2020 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that's quality
Jun 15, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but instead of buying a $40 router I will only use as an Ethernet switch, I could buy a $10 Ethernet switch to use as an Ethernet switch
Jun 15, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All I want the second router for, plop dd-wrt on it and set it up as a switch so I can populate all my server's ports lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh what's another $10 for my absolute money pit project?
Jun 15, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But think of the stuff you could I like IRC chat lol
Jun 15, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IRC probably not a big bandwidth hog lol
Jun 15, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hertzcarsales.com/used-cars-for-sale.htm?geoZip=33060&geoRadius=1000
Jun 15, 2020 3:34 AM - matpower: That sounds like a waste yeah
Jun 15, 2020 3:34 AM - matpower: https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Splitter-Optimization-Unmanaged-TL-SG105/dp/B00A128S24
Jun 15, 2020 3:34 AM - matpower: I got one of those here and it works fine
Jun 15, 2020 3:36 AM - matpower: I plan to get some enterprise-tier hardware later, I'm kinda broke rn thanks to new PC parts
Jun 15, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New PC parts?
Jun 15, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What did ya get


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 16, 2020)

Jun 15, 2020 4:19 AM - Sicklyboy: I've got one of those switches too, works fine. Sadly my home network is a disgusting abomination
Jun 15, 2020 4:22 AM - Sicklyboy: Recommendations on youtube are pretty on the money for stuff I'm interested in. Melting (forging/casting/blacksmithing), Halo MCC, game controllers (retro console repairs), speedruns, cooking, tools, chemistry, pokemon, shoemaking (leatherworking), consumer electronics, mods
Jun 15, 2020 4:23 AM - Sicklyboy: Also, bought a network-connected air conditioner today. Sigh.
Jun 15, 2020 4:24 AM - Sicklyboy: I work in tech and know better than to buy this shit but can't help but be drawn to it.
Jun 15, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KjfB6L0mRgU
Jun 15, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sickly I hear you
Jun 15, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep having to smack my own hand wanting to buy a Raspberry pi....
Jun 15, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own multiple gaming class PCs a shield TV and probably 6 other more powerful devices that can all do what I would use the Pi for....
Jun 15, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really should just spend the money on more game controllers for the things I have lol
Jun 15, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One can never own too many controllers... Lol
Jun 15, 2020 5:35 AM - Sicklyboy: Pi can be useful sometimes though. For example, I run a utility called Octoprint on one to control one of my 3D printers. I could just as easily run this on my desktop and just have the printer hooked to that, but it's easier to just have that set up as a standalone system. Fortunately they're cheap enough that it's a fun thing to have just to toy around with it.
Jun 15, 2020 8:05 AM - Veho: Sup.
Jun 15, 2020 8:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: pi is super useful
Jun 15, 2020 8:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes you just want something low power and compact that can do what you want
Jun 15, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/14/us/17-foot-python-caught-in-florida-trnd/index.html
Jun 15, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man, Crystal Meth, Alligators, Giant Snakes, Hurricanes I feel so blessed lol
Jun 15, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/06/15/gnu-health-embedded-open-source-health-platform-works-on-raspberry-pi-3-4-and-soon-olimex-sbcs/amp/
Jun 15, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-traversal-coprocessor-rtx-3090-gpu/amp/
Jun 15, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting
Jun 15, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: GNU Health, not to be confused with Gnu Health, a software for veterinarians.
Jun 15, 2020 10:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: hey, cute snake
Jun 15, 2020 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: "My heart started pounding," Kimmel told CNN. "I've caught big ones before, but this one looked extra large."
Jun 15, 2020 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's what she said
Jun 15, 2020 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: The largest python captured in Florida was 18 feet, 8 inches long, according to the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.
Jun 15, 2020 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: almost big enough for gamerz mom 
Jun 15, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have iguanas and parrots too lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfbJC6M20TY
Jun 15, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x2rdfqh.gif
Jun 15, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than the George Forman PS3 lol
Jun 15, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/2006-11-20-the-real-ps3-grill-cooks-food-delivers-lousy-gameplay.html
Jun 15, 2020 12:58 PM - Veho: grill4real.
Jun 15, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Grillin and chillin
Jun 15, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do agree the new PS5 looks like a router to me
Jun 15, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now we just need Sony to bring back the crying baby or the white lady doing S&M on the black guy lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://money.cnn.com/blogs/browser/2006/07/sony-psp-ads-spark-cries-of-racism.html
Jun 15, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't see it as racist though.... Maybe a bit kinky and definitely weird but not racist lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:09 PM - Matthew102: Can Anyone Make 3ds save editors?
Jun 15, 2020 1:11 PM - Matthew102: Because weird request but i want a save editor for skylanders superchargers racing
Jun 15, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GQ8zN7H
Jun 15, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mathew the only one I know of is for Pokemon games
Jun 15, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask in the 3DS section
Jun 15, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know you can back up all the saves but editing is a whole thing....
Jun 15, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/opinion/arm-macbook-reason-to-upgrade
Jun 15, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's happening lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know, the announcements will be happening soon lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "One reason the current-model iPad Pro is faster than most laptops is its abundance of processor cores." < That made me lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "
Jun 15, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "EIGHT CORES SO MANY IT'S GONNA BE SO FAST
Jun 15, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it does use Intel chips.... Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still fucking ARM lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can the 10900K go in a laptop? Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile you have the Ryzen 4800H with 8 cores and 16 threads just chilling lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Jun 15, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-renoir-apu-runs-crysis-without-cpu-cooling-solution/ < Also did you see this?
Jun 15, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty insane lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TSMC is working on 4nm already lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No active or passive cooling?
Jun 15, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None at all
Jun 15, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDHuurdr67A <
Jun 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So just a bare chip... I think Pentium 90s where the last time that happened lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The bottom of the laptop is off and it's sitting open air
Jun 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The speeds weren't like amazing or anything
Jun 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel is toast or making toast lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But still, to do that with a modern four core CPU??
Jun 15, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel does have that new phone SoC on the way
Jun 15, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds interesting
Jun 15, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 7 watts or something
Jun 15, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah that weird 5 core thing
Jun 15, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to replace Atom SoCs
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am curious about it and will Microsoft try to get back into phones
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt they'll go in phones tbh
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zune phone please lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But tablets and chromebooks, yeah probably
Jun 15, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's real interesting cuz it's supposed to be like the big.LITTLE stuff on ARM, one fast x86 core and then 4 tiny x86 cores for background stuff
Jun 15, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd buy a Zune Laptop lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is the first time that's happened for x86 AFAIK
Jun 15, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Microsoft gave up too soon on the whole phone thing
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Tom AMD did sort of try that on pile driver lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho would probably agree
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol oh that's rihht
Jun 15, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He did have a Microsoft phone
Jun 15, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS does have that dual screen Surface phone coming at some point though
Jun 15, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: X86 MS OS Phone still could work
Jun 15, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, they don't call it a phone, but it's definitely a phone lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they showed off making calls with it at one point lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And runs Android
Jun 15, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat! Lol Google needs competition
Jun 15, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, it's gonna be super expensive lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple is about to flub up lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the iPhone X?
Jun 15, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The way things are going we will have AMD chips in phones first
Jun 15, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, with the way other flagship Android phones are priced at this point, iPhones aren't even like "expensive" anymore lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the latest one is only $1000 for the smallest storage one, whatever that is
Jun 15, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Galaxy S20 Ultra is like $1400 lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The One Plus 8 starts at like $800 or something
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here I am on a 200 dollar phone lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's the nice thing about Android is you can get cheap as fuck phones lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That work just about as well as super expensive ones, for the most part
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 years old it's an antique!!!
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Galaxy S8 is 3 years old ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 8 cores 6GB of dual channel DDR4 it's nice for me lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Soooo old ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best phone ever!!! Lol https://www.techradar.com/reviews/doogee-s60
Jun 15, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I have like 4GB of RAM 
Jun 15, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: and 64GB Internal storage I think?
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 PM - Flame: has it been 3 years since you got your phone tom
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 PM - Flame: times flies
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting on that S20 Ultra I'm supposed to get 
Jun 15, 2020 1:43 PM - Flame: at this rate you better get the S30
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might end up with a Galaxy Note 20 lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 PM - Flame: soon will have 256GB of RAM on phones
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus my phone is rooted and I removed everything not needed lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:44 PM - Flame: psionic will still be like 4GB wow
Jun 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of RAM, all my RAM should be showing up today 
Jun 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6GB thank you very much  lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the HDDs, too
Jun 15, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom so how many more parts you need after that?
Jun 15, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: how many GB's of RAM did you get?
Jun 15, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8TB on riser cards
Jun 15, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 96GB Flame, are you JEALOUS?
Jun 15, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: im jelly no lie
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: you might be able to run crysis
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After RAM, I'll just need the fans, drive trays, that 8x->16x adapter, and then the CPUs
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom turn on RAM count on boot see how long it takes lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I can tell you it's gonna take like 3-4 minutes to boot regardless Psi lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame he wants to open like 10 tabs in Chrome it might not be enough....
Jun 15, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it makes you feel better Flame, it's 96GB of DDR3 
Jun 15, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whole 1333mhz ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Overclock the DVD drive? Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh shit I need a DVD drive!!
Jun 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think I need some proprietary cable for that so eh fuck it lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might slot one of the various laptop ones I have sitting around, but won't plug it in lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just so there's not like an open slot in the front
Jun 15, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's where the open slot is supposed to be 
Jun 15, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I almost forgot I bought that super cheapo CPU that's supposed to show up this week, too, so waiting on that lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UPS hasn't peed on anything yet? Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope! lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of it has come from USPS lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my USPS lady is pretty nice
Jun 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if she was too pee on my stuff id pay extra lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure she's probably annoyed with all the packages showing up though lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got 3 coming today
Jun 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Fedex with the HDDs lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm thinking about buying some 4TB refurbished hgst drives lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 63 dollars
Jun 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty ok
Jun 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then they're refurbished drives so ehhhhhhhh
Jun 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Ultrastar-HUS724040ALA640-0F19470-Enterprise-Renewed/dp/B0895BFPS3/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=refurbished+hard+drive+4tb&qid=1592229498&sprefix=refurbished+hard&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFZN1RQVlBVTklZODQmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAwMzc1MTIzM1pNTDJMQ0dCT0tSJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA0NTQzMjlQUTNJREpSQTRVOEwmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjd
Jun 15, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper now lol
Jun 15, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure I'd use them as just games stuff so if they blow up it's fine lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered 1 just now lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna see how it works out lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta buy a SAS controller so you can buy a bunch of those NOS 2TB ones 
Jun 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I looked into that
Jun 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 40 bucks was the cheapest one
Jun 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X2vgEv8.jpg
Jun 15, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mYI9ZVi
Jun 15, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/q7vt0x1.jpg < mmmm look at all that delicious RAM
Jun 15, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The extra two I bought (that are the different color) weren't the same ones shown in the picture lol. Just different flash manufacturer though, Samsung instead of Nanya, but same speed and CAS so should hopefully be fine
Jun 15, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fans, PCIe adapter, and drive trays should show up tomorrow, and then the shitty CPU later this week and then I'll have everything I need to test the whole setup 
Jun 15, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And figure out if I need to waste more money on this thing lol
Jun 15, 2020 3:57 PM - matpower: Psi: I'm building a Ryzen machine
Jun 15, 2020 3:57 PM - matpower: 1600AF, 16GB RAM, some Gigabyte B450M mobo, RX560
Jun 15, 2020 3:57 PM - matpower: Not sure if I'll give it to my brother or keep it to me
Jun 15, 2020 3:58 PM - matpower: I'm running the same setup, but with an Intel Core i5 6600, which is basically the same but with shittier multithread since it has no HT and is quad core only
Jun 15, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, 1600AF is an excellent CPU if you can get it for MSRP
Jun 15, 2020 3:59 PM - matpower: I was building it for him since his mobo shat itself, but it started working again so I'm pissed lmao
Jun 15, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HXpVp7j.mp4
Jun 15, 2020 3:59 PM - matpower: Yeah, I got it for close the MSRP
Jun 15, 2020 4:00 PM - matpower: It is still a hundred Brazilian bucks more expensive than last year, but everything is more expensive anyway oof
Jun 15, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 15, 2020 4:02 PM - matpower: It is a terrible time to build a PC
Jun 15, 2020 4:02 PM - matpower: Yet I still managed to build a bunch of shit like a mechanical keyboard
Jun 15, 2020 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It might have been better to wait for later in the year when Zen 3 and RTX 3000 series launched, since people would be trying to offload their old stuff, but ehhh that's so far away lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:04 PM - matpower: I wasn't planning on getting PC parts rn lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:04 PM - matpower: It was just sheer unluckness that his mobo stopped working for a week, making me go buy parts and sell stuff
Jun 15, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffffffffffft, he can live without a PC for 3 or 4 months ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:05 PM - matpower: I was like "eh nah, I'm going to pay all shit I bought on my credit card"
Jun 15, 2020 4:06 PM - matpower: Any day now I guess 
Jun 15, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I just spent like $320 on old server stuff lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For no good reason
Jun 15, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other than "I want it" 
Jun 15, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But y'know, $320 for 12c/24t, 96GB of RAM, and 8TB of HDD space isn't that bad I think
Jun 15, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it is 2 old Xeons and DDR3 lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:08 PM - matpower: It is still solid hardware lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, assuming Dell isn't total shit, I'll toss a 750 Ti in there too lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:10 PM - matpower: I really want to get a Mikrotik + Ubiquiti combo here, my poor Archer C7v2 is showing its age
Jun 15, 2020 4:11 PM - matpower: Also there is some bug on the 2.4GHz driver in OpenWRT that drops the connection on my work laptop randomly so there's that ;o;
Jun 15, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Archer C1200 is still good enough for me, until I wind up finding a really good deal on a better router probably lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still tempted by that AX1500 from TP Link for $80 or whatever, but ehhhhhhhhhh
Jun 15, 2020 4:14 PM - matpower: I want to dip my toes on some enterprise-tier hardware, otherwise I would probably get an ASUS RT-AC87U instead
Jun 15, 2020 4:15 PM - matpower: I'm not in a rush to get AX because I wired most of my bandwidth heavy stuff and I'm not getting an AX phone anytime soon lol
Jun 15, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah enterprise stuff would be super cool to have
Jun 15, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But whew money
Jun 15, 2020 4:16 PM - matpower: Yeah, the Ubiquiti access point is kinda pricey
Jun 15, 2020 4:16 PM - matpower: The Mikrotik router itself is alright, price-wise, but it doesn't have WiFi built-in
Jun 15, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeee HDDs showed up 
Jun 15, 2020 5:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/kfcgaming/status/1271487675929890816?s=09
Jun 15, 2020 5:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol 
Jun 15, 2020 6:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZO3GRnU.mp4
Jun 15, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: I lost my damn tv remote
Jun 15, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms hard drives being delivered lol https://imgur.com/gallery/R5liZpE
Jun 15, 2020 6:44 PM - kenenthk: My neighbor stole my fan that was delivered at his house by mistake and hes denting it
Jun 15, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Denying
Jun 15, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XCiNh9a.jpg
Jun 15, 2020 6:47 PM - TomRannd: i support em
Jun 15, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk that sucks, you should steal his wife or something lol
Jun 15, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I have a very special set of skills...."
Jun 15, 2020 6:48 PM - TomRannd: yo i finally got that fllippin lcd to do what i wanted i feel smart
Jun 15, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I don't know what roll you hid the donuts under... but when I find them and I will find them..."
Jun 15, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NRWMsgc.jpg
Jun 15, 2020 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I'll just call csp on his kids
Jun 15, 2020 6:53 PM - TomRannd: lmfao
Jun 15, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPzgFC6k_HQ&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 15, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32TB android TV box.....
Jun 15, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.geekbuying.com/item/Beelink-GS-King-X-S922X-H-Android-9-0-TV-BOX-4G-64G-NAS-Dolby-DTS-425160.html
Jun 15, 2020 7:06 PM - kenenthk: Why
Jun 15, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess for all those high end Android apps lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably emulation and media?
Jun 15, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's supposed to dualboot as a NAS
Jun 15, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's not so much a 32TB TV box as it is a 32TB NAS...with Android TV installed lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has an audio DAC too lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I would throw two of those cheap ass 4TB drives I found in it and use it as a media server, FTP and stuff lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was inclined to buy one.
Jun 15, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Ultrastar-HUS724040ALA640-0F19470-Enterprise-Renewed/dp/B0895BFPS3/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8
Jun 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 59.99 I just can't believe it.
Jun 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At that point just buy an actual NAS lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 bay ones should be much cheaper
Jun 15, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much is a NAS?
Jun 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For an ok 2 bay one it's like $150 or so
Jun 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mediasonic-ProRaid-10Gbps-Drive-Enclosure/dp/B077H9Z7TS/ref=sr_1_18?dchild=1&keywords=2+bay+NAS&qid=1592248425&s=electronics&sr=1-18
Jun 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found one for 80 but meh lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/terra-master-f2-210/p/14P-006A-00016 <
Jun 15, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just an enclosure, not a NAS
Jun 15, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do feel like that Android box has some advantages but only if you were going to be using it for multiple things.
Jun 15, 2020 7:15 PM - kenenthk: 4k porn?
Jun 15, 2020 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Tegra k16?
Jun 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K is just to hold us off until we can get the 16K porn, gotta see the herpes!
Jun 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but at that point you might as well just buy some cheapo Dell Optiplex or something
Jun 15, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I don't know Tom... your still building it lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stuff it full of HDDs, get a nice 4 core HTPC with lots of storage
Jun 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Optiplex, not Poweredge ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could do like a B450 and some Ryzen APU probably cheaper than that Android box lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Case included lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some cheapo RAM that is probably faster than that Android too lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, I dunno about $270 cheap
Jun 15, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3200G-Unlocked-Processor/dp/B07STGHZK8/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Ryzen+APU&qid=1592248751&sr=8-1
Jun 15, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 87 plus like 80 for the mobo and like 30 RAM and a 40 dollar case? hmmm close lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno about $30 RAM lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That might get you like 4GB, maybe 8GB ma
Jun 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083TW3TGF/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=DDR4+RAM&qid=1592248911&refinements=p_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A673263011&rnid=673240011&s=pc&sr=1-2
Jun 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Close lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those cheap cases usually no PSU though lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Refurbished+PC&i=electronics&ref=nb_sb_noss_2  This probably would be better lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just a shitty Optiplex lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/HP-EliteDesk-800-G1-Refurbished/dp/B0784F3NHF/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=Refurbished+PC&qid=1592249168&s=electronics&sr=1-5 I sort of like this one lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i5 16GB of RAM a small SSD... damn lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even has WiFi and HDMI lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might get that for my grandson to mess with.... if he blows it up no big loss lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, cheapo HPs and Dells make great disposable PCs
Jun 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah and an i5 with 16GB's of RAM isn't like a slouch of a system lol sure might not be playing the latest AAA games fine but it could play them... lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GPU allowing lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can pickup shitty Optiplex's with like 8GB of RAM, 500GB HDD, and some random 3rd gen i5 or i7 for like $100-$150
Jun 15, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually worst case the PSUs will die on you and the rest of the stuff is fine lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would be better than that Android TV box thing lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or a NUC lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep hearing about that APU Intel did with AMD and no one wanting to support it lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be so pissed if I bought that thing lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel being salty right now lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Kaby Lake G
Jun 15, 2020 7:36 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Jun 15, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly AMD just stopped making drivers for it lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk yes 
Jun 15, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is dumb, it's not like Intel can just go and make AMD drivers for a GPU lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Intel also promised to support the thing for like 10 years or whatever it was they promised when they discontinued it lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably should've just shoved all the responsibility for the GPU part on AMD instead of making claims like that
Jun 15, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems like someone could just hack some drivers?
Jun 15, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh not 10 years, 5 years lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't someone here have a NUC with that in it? or was it older?
Jun 15, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was Depravo
Jun 15, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure if he got that one or another one
Jun 15, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope he got a different one lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That could be a good use for those Intel SoC's making like Windows 10 TV boxes.
Jun 15, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For just media and light computer stuff lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, like the Intel Compute Stick ;O;
Jun 15, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah except it wont burn your fingers if you touch it lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid I kid, I don't remember hearing if they got too hot or not lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the "super powerful" one did
Jun 15, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had an i3 or m3 or whatever lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the ones with shitty Atoms were fine
Jun 15, 2020 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Vaio aio 100tb of ram 564tb if storage core i18 8.9ghz $10,000 repair cost proprietary ac plug
Jun 15, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/products/boards-kits/compute-stick/stk2m3w64cc.html < Yeah, M3 thing lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did burn my finger on a Pentium 75 or 90 one time.... I was working at a place installing Windows 3.11 for workgroups lol and out of curiosity touched it... very hot after installing Windows all day... lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jun 15, 2020 7:46 PM - kenenthk: Ac plug is $100 if it breaks
Jun 15, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those gold plated Monster cables would cost more  lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tend not to touch CPU dies or IHS's that have been running lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was young and foolish lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:47 PM - kenenthk: I spent 80 on 1gb stick of rdr2 cause I had a shitty emachine when I was a kid
Jun 15, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus a pentium at a time when everyone else was only able to buy like 486's lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Classified work super secret  lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:48 PM - kenenthk: Ddr2
Jun 15, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk eMachine's are collectors items now 
Jun 15, 2020 7:48 PM - kenenthk: At the time everyone was saying add more ram itll go super fast
Jun 15, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Jun 15, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Even tho it was like a shitty duo2 2ghz cpu and everyone thought 4ghz was alien speech at the time
Jun 15, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well yeah if you add more ram, replace the motherboard the CPU and GPU lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:50 PM - kenenthk: You mean I cant oc a duo2 with a 80w psu to 3ghz? Just add more ramz
Jun 15, 2020 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Ir Pentium whatever the fuck it was
Jun 15, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol more RAM can help with somethings but games probably no... lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:52 PM - kenenthk: Still I was the only white kid in a oriental neighborhood that had a pc and everyone else had to walk to the library so fuck you in the face
Jun 15, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So was your girlfriend Asian   lol
Jun 15, 2020 7:54 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/emachines-t3104-ra-student-home-office/p/N82E16883114013
Jun 15, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: It was like the US border vs North korea and I was only welcomed if I had things to give
Jun 15, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh yeah adding some RAM to that probably would have helped a little
Jun 15, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk that's just the culture, you have to make her smile and impress her 
Jun 15, 2020 7:56 PM - kenenthk: I do recall me and some asian kids breaking into their neighbors apartment after they moved to see what they left
Jun 15, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 15, 2020 8:08 PM - kenenthk: Oh nice this fan rotats
Jun 15, 2020 8:11 PM - kenenthk: Makes me feel like I'm in a office
Jun 15, 2020 8:27 PM - osirisjem: Is there a best place to look into buying and hacking a switch ?
Jun 15, 2020 8:27 PM - Cooliomonfoolio: b
Jun 15, 2020 8:27 PM - osirisjem: best thread i mean  
Jun 15, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Check the Switch hacking section
Jun 15, 2020 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 15, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: I'll sell you one for $800
Jun 15, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just run the emulator lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1oD0chLFVM
Jun 15, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah both emulators are still too early to bother with lol
Jun 15, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Bonet with
Jun 16, 2020 12:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zAEXuONMJCQ
Jun 16, 2020 12:48 AM - CORE: At Last we will reveal ourselves to the Jedi atlast we will have our Revenge.
Jun 16, 2020 1:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6lMZKsV.jpg
Jun 16, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho go to bed 
Jun 16, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfBJmytIegs
Jun 16, 2020 1:19 AM - Veho: I am in bed  
Jun 16, 2020 1:19 AM - Veho: 
Jun 16, 2020 1:19 AM - Veho: But yeah, I should probably sleep.
Jun 16, 2020 1:19 AM - Veho: Night night.
Jun 16, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 16, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVS5BMH-Fu4
Jun 16, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Tom what do you need still to boot? like the CPU's?
Jun 16, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need the fans and the drive trays so I can slot the HDDs
Jun 16, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still waiting for AMD to gimmie my 4950X lol
Jun 16, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the CPUs
Jun 16, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea when the good CPUs are showing up, since China, but the shitty one is showing up probably Friday, assuming USPS doesn't delay shit again lol
Jun 16, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn USPS!!!
Jun 16, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The fans should show up tomorrow, and the PCIe adapter for the GPU
Jun 16, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no idea when the drive trays are showing up, they were supposed to be here friday but it's Monday and they still haven't left NY AFAIK
Jun 16, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol NY!!! better hose those down with Lysol lol
Jun 16, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to boot the server up with the fans installed to see how goddamn loud it's gonna be 
Jun 16, 2020 2:34 AM - Sicklyboy: Deez nuts
Jun 16, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either I need some place to upload my nudes lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You can't upload them here psi
Jun 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: NOT SAFE FOR WORK AREA
Jun 16, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-allegedly-delaying-ryzen-4000-series-zen-3-cpus-to-2021/amp/
Jun 16, 2020 2:51 AM - Sicklyboy: Just post it in the secret porn subform oh god oh fuck I've said too much
Jun 16, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6_FXJBRf9Q
Jun 16, 2020 3:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: SECRET 
Jun 16, 2020 3:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Spill the beans Sicklyboy


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 17, 2020)

Jun 16, 2020 5:19 AM - TomRannd: found it
Jun 16, 2020 6:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CrEHrAj.png
Jun 16, 2020 6:53 AM - Localhorst86: my pp is confused
Jun 16, 2020 7:01 AM - Veho: https://i.redd.it/gb1rq0vx5t351.png
Jun 16, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Chary is ignoring me  
Jun 16, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: Notice me sempai  
Jun 16, 2020 10:35 AM - Rayster: Does the 3DSController still works? I cant manage to make mine work 
Jun 16, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So my refurbished hard drive should be here on the 23rd - 26th lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is factory refurbished so I wonder what exactly that means lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it works out good I may buy a few more...
Jun 16, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Purple-Surveillance-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B07RRCQVN1/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=Refurbished+hard+drive&qid=1592306984&sr=8-4
Jun 16, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe get one of those lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:43 AM - Elysium420: Aphex Twin
Jun 16, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_4nmW5GZhQ
Jun 16, 2020 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em33_LSpeko
Jun 16, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG3Jud-829A Zune lol
Jun 16, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU4mkuZwgeY Pi multiboot!
Jun 16, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone just sleeping in or Father's day shopping lol
Jun 16, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom got a server for Father's day I ordered a new hard drive Veho gonna get memes and kenenthk gonna get child support papers lol
Jun 16, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking USPS delaying shit again lol. Drive trays and PCIe adapter both been sitting in Detroit for like 3 days now, still not showing up
Jun 16, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey fans will be here today so that's nice lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWbg0R_Yb_w
Jun 16, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe I could just add the new RTX stuff to my old card with NVLink lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy hell lol 2090 is supposedly 1999 lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3090 even
Jun 16, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 Ti is supposed to be 999 lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At this price I would assume the 3090 would just be the new Titan TBH
Jun 16, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Titan's generally cost around $2k+
Jun 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I won't trust any word on pricing until Nvidia says so lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz their pricing changes have been dumb in general lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom maybe you know....
Jun 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I click the text box here, it brings up like the last 10 things I typed (sort of... it's random lol)
Jun 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: can I make it stop? lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK 6 things lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's something that needs to be changed by web dev
Jun 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can ask shaunj about it
Jun 16, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet I can block that element? lol might break something
Jun 16, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But to get rid of those, hover over them with your mouse and shift+delete will remove the suggestion lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it brings up new ones lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just keep doing it lol, it'll clear eventually
Jun 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing for autocomplete suggestions in the address bar, too, so if you accidentally go to porn sites without incognito you can shift+delete on the list and it'll go away lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh you might have to highlight them with arrow keys instead of hover mouse maybe
Jun 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On mobile you can just touch and hold over the suggestion and it should ask to remove it
Jun 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It doesn't do it on my phone for some reason lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just on the desktop on Chrome
Jun 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't tried other browsers though
Jun 16, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had the issue in both Chrome and mobile, yeah
Jun 16, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is gone now lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I deleted all the things and it went away 
Jun 16, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Tom!!!!
Jun 16, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPlaEiSQR1o Interesting so ZFS does not work well with shingled recording....
Jun 16, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll probably come back
Jun 16, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess it makes sense ZFS already hits performance pretty hard, SMR does too... combined they probably bring old spinny spinny disks to the brink of unusable lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I imagine once you go past that small "fast" cache portion of SMR it'd probably slow way to a crawl with ZFS
Jun 16, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vs a normal drive
Jun 16, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4026602/windows-10-give-your-pc-a-fresh-start I just tried this.... it said I needed recovery media lol
Jun 16, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do you have a recovery partition?
Jun 16, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It boots into that to do the reinstall thing lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope I installed from a flash drive.... now I need to find that or make a new one I guess lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well usually Windows 10 will make the recovery partition regardless how you install
Jun 16, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went to the media creation site there is a May 2020 update lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing that first lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
Jun 16, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I did that this weekend
Jun 16, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe because initially I installed on a 480GB SSD? I might have deleted the recovery partition lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did it go well?
Jun 16, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, no problems or anything lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't reinstalled Windows in hmmm like when did Windows 10 come out? lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice, you can now limit how much bandwidth Windows update steals lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it shows you your GPU temp in task manager now which is cool lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure it will make my machine any faster lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have unlimited bandwidth sort of lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <--- waiting for dough to thaw for home made pizza  for lunch lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or maybe a pho calzone...
Jun 16, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Garlic and pepperoni maybe spinach... cheeze and sauce and stuff lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say pho calzone because I lack ricota and am too lazy to go get some lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DirectX 12 ultimate? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkZBuL_a13E
Jun 16, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This update from MS is taking forever to download lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QvIXvF6r--A
Jun 16, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really? Only took me like 10 minutes max maybe lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Another 5 to install everything
Jun 16, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was actually one of the fastest big updates from MS weirdly
Jun 16, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some stuff going on eating up bandwidth maybe? lol
Jun 16, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's done now though and it seems sharper... like on my 4K is being taken advantage of more on text?
Jun 16, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Ethernet-Outdoor-Connector-Weatherproof-Resistant/dp/B07QLXC6QR/ref=sr_1_3?crid=3AUKYH47LUEB3&dchild=1&keywords=ethernet+cable&qid=1592323086&rnid=2941120011&s=pc&sprefix=Ethernet+%2Caps%2C170&sr=1-3
Jun 16, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good sale get it now lol
Jun 16, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was never getting full speed... all my equipment is Gb ethernet... might be the 20 year old cable lol The things you forget.
Jun 16, 2020 4:07 PM - TomRannd: tom, you seem knowledgeable in tech shit so could you perhaps tell me how "easy" and how common it is to port c-code libraries from the arduino to the rpi? i know it's been done a few times, but yeha i think you kinna know what i'm asking idk
Jun 16, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can probably field this one.... it depends on how portable the code is, I am going to say probably not unless it's pretty simple stuff?
Jun 16, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like anything that needs graphics API's is gonna be a mess and need to be rewritten I would guess
Jun 16, 2020 4:10 PM - TomRannd: hm, well i mean the library i'm looking for is Keypad.h and it is on the arduino platform, but not the rpi.
Jun 16, 2020 4:10 PM - TomRannd: hah i'm nowhere near the capability of using graphic apis
Jun 16, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if the same device can connect to the Pis pins
Jun 16, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.deviceplus.com/raspberry-pi/how-to-run-arduino-sketches-on-raspberry-pi/
Jun 16, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You would probably have to use another library if the Arduino one isn't directly compatible
Jun 16, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure there are plenty out there
Jun 16, 2020 4:12 PM - TomRannd: well, see i'm using a membrane matrix keypad. and it seems to be working fine, although i don't know what the issue is because my code keeps fucking up and giving me the output of "1" even if i wasnt to have the keypad connected. https://gbatemp.net/threads/more-help-with-c-code.567552/
Jun 16, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree someone has probably already invented that wheel lol
Jun 16, 2020 4:12 PM - TomRannd: to be completelyhonest, i don't even know what to look for.
Jun 16, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/Wicker25/Rpi-hw < ie try this
Jun 16, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do a bunch of Google searches involving the device and on Pi lol
Jun 16, 2020 4:15 PM - TomRannd: tom that seems like it would work, i'll try that out. and hell psi, lmfao i have done SO MANY SEARCHES. 
Jun 16, 2020 4:18 PM - TomRannd: hm, actually it might not. it seems like it's for c++... does that matter?
Jun 16, 2020 4:31 PM - TomRannd: never mind. i need to study this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/199418/using-c-library-in-c-code#:~:text=you%20can%20mix%20C/C++%20code.,if%20C%20is%20your%20main. and maybe i can figure out some shit
Jun 16, 2020 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: TomRannd the thing with the raspberry pi is that it isn't realtime, so you can't rely on anything timing sensitive to work correctly, unless you actually hook an arduino or similar up to the pi and have that handle the hardware side of things
Jun 16, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think there is a RTOS (real time OS) available for the pi in some state, how usable it is idk and obviously you won't be able to run normal software then
Jun 16, 2020 4:44 PM - TomRannd: yeah, true that. i actually got this keypad with a whole entire kit. and in the kit they had a guide for each of the devices(keypad, stepping motor, lcd) and all that, although even copying their code and building the keeypad.c file with all the other files they provided, gave me the "you pressed 1". even when i unplugged the keypad. so it could either be that the pi4 or the code or the keypad
Jun 16, 2020 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats the kit for?
Jun 16, 2020 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: its a pi, so you could use a cheap usb numpad lol
Jun 16, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yMbMKTXbpg
Jun 16, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need some of those zorbs to attach to random things lol
Jun 16, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a teaching kit, not like a thing
Jun 16, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUaIJpfCdII
Jun 16, 2020 4:58 PM - TomRannd: yeah, no it's simply just a kit i bought from amazon, just a bunch of little gadgets to use with the pi
Jun 16, 2020 4:59 PM - TomRannd: if you REALLY want i can track down the kit
Jun 16, 2020 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they are designed for arduino?
Jun 16, 2020 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably should have gotten something designed for pi  but pi isn't really the platform for that kind of stuff anyway
Jun 16, 2020 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: and clone arduinos are dirt cheap, like 3 bucks lol
Jun 16, 2020 5:05 PM - TomRannd: eh, well i mean the kit was designed for the pi. has some sorta tutorial and everything. and hell i might end up buying an arduino sooner than later, too. i got the cash might aswell spend it. fuck my college fund. fuck my house i don't need it I NEED CODING SHITE
Jun 16, 2020 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, another thing worth noting is that the raspberry pi's GPIO uses 3.3v logic whereas almost all arduinos use 5V logic
Jun 16, 2020 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm
Jun 16, 2020 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it's designed for pi, then it must be your code i guess 
Jun 16, 2020 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see anything obviously wrong, but sometimes a single character in the wrong place can be enough to cause unexpected results
Jun 16, 2020 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: or a single wrong character in the right place
Jun 16, 2020 6:07 PM - TomRannd: yeah man, i don't even know. i've been toying with it for a while now and still can't seem to fix it.
Jun 16, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/j02V_34PXZg
Jun 16, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heresy!!!!!
Jun 16, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aww damn, the chassis fans don't spin up if there's no CPU in the mobo...lol
Jun 16, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanted to hear the WHIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Jun 16, 2020 6:54 PM - TomRannd: lmfao psi ive seen that before. i used to be into wawrhammer
Jun 16, 2020 6:54 PM - TomRannd: war*
Jun 16, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the War Hammer collection on steam it's pretty good
Jun 16, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom lol no fan joy 
Jun 16, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ha ha fans go..... *Crickets chirp*
Jun 16, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I'm waiting for Network cable and a hard drive Lok
Jun 16, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy gold plated network cable!!!!
Jun 16, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh man I wonder if I have enough Ethernet cables laying around for my server 
Jun 16, 2020 7:06 PM - TomRannd: 0.0
Jun 16, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07QLXC6QR?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jun 16, 2020 7:06 PM - TomRannd: i gots too many ethernet cables.
Jun 16, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get this one Tom cheap!!! Also mine will be here tomorrow lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:07 PM - TomRannd: 100ft is 50 bucks not too shabby
Jun 16, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But this one's gold plated blessed even!!!!
Jun 16, 2020 7:08 PM - TomRannd: mhm. gold makes everything better.
Jun 16, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh that's about standard for large spools
Jun 16, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know you can get like 1000 feet for $500
Jun 16, 2020 7:09 PM - TomRannd: bro that's insane. i couldn't imagine a 1000ft cord.
Jun 16, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not one cable, you cut off the length you need and then terminate the ends yourself lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's for when stealing wifi from your neighbor isn't good enough lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad almost bought 1000 feet of CAT6e for like $250 a year or so ag
Jun 16, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: o
Jun 16, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've convinced him to do it lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol get cat7
Jun 16, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: cat7 is basically cat6e IIRC, cuz cat6e isn't actually a standard or something lo
Jun 16, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: cat7 isn't either I think, but cat8 is
Jun 16, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CAT8 goes up to 40gbps IIRC
Jun 16, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40Gbps baby!!! Lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like who needs that? Lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2000Mhz lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/what-are-the-differences-between-cat5-cat6-and-cat7-ethernet-cables/
Jun 16, 2020 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: you couldn't even do 1000 feet of cat6, I think it's only good up to like 100m
Jun 16, 2020 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: beyond that and I suppose there might be repeaters that work
Jun 16, 2020 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: or go fiber, which will also need a repeater after some length
Jun 16, 2020 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: but a much simpler repeater
Jun 16, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 40 Gbps is 5000MBs a second lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if only I had anything that could pull that off lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my Mobo might be 10Gbps lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I highly doubt it lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still way too expensive for consumer boards to just have on board
Jun 16, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird Network is Gigabit but the 2 USB 3.1 ports are 10 Gbps lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2.5gbps will become common first
Jun 16, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use USB it's faster and here now lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-CROSSHAIR-VII-HERO/
Jun 16, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well USB 3.1 can only go like 60 feet before the signal starts to degrade lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 60 feet is fine just means I have to be closer to those love web cam girls lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Live even lol
Jun 16, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the one cable they use for super high speed networking, SPF or something like that, can go like 6 miles before degrading lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.fiber-optic-components.com/1000base-sx-sfp-multimode-vs-1000base-lx-sfp-single-mode.html#:~:text=It%20has%20a%20working%20distance,m%20on%20any%20multimode%20fibers. < Yeah, for gigabit anyways lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And single mode fiber or whatever lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't IBM have like infiniband or something?
Jun 16, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but SFP can go waaaaaay faster
Jun 16, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/POWER5/iphae_p5/iphaeinfinibandproducts.htm
Jun 16, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 400gbps vs ma of 60gbps for Infiniband
Jun 16, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aaahhh
Jun 16, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could download sooo many romsets lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My poor SSD couldn't keep up lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:23 PM - TomRannd: god fucking dammit now i cant even get a button press script to work
Jun 16, 2020 8:23 PM - TomRannd: idk what i did lol
Jun 16, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: #JustCodingThings
Jun 16, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;o;
Jun 16, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, this 8 port switch didn't even come with an ethernet cable
Jun 16, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BACK IN MY DAY WHEN YOU BOUGHT NETWORK THINGS YOU GOT ETHERNET CABLES WITH THEM
Jun 16, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it came with rubber feet that I have to put on myself, WHAT A VALUE
Jun 16, 2020 9:57 PM - TomRannd: oh thank god i workedd it out!
Jun 16, 2020 9:57 PM - TomRannd: i was a lil bit worred, i was wondering why i couldnt get the fucking button script to work lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom rubber feet!!!! What a time to be alive lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in my day they would be made of cork lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/85649-amd-announces-ryzen-3000xt-desktop-processors-launching-next.html
Jun 16, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was honestly expecting a bit more with PBO and all that jazz my 2700X manages to hit 4.4Ghz (not bad at all if you ask me lol)
Jun 16, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, Zen 2 was already pushing it pretty hard clockspeed wise, I doubt they could get much more out of them
Jun 16, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of was hoping for like 5Ggz lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeeeeah no, that's not gonna happen lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 4000s lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come on Zen 3!!!!
Jun 16, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think even Zen 3 will hit 5ghz lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not stock anyways, and not without heavy oc
Jun 16, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby needs a emulation fix lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine more IPC 
Jun 16, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard a rumor Intel getting a 50% boost in IPC on an upcoming CPU
Jun 16, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone figured out something dying to know how lol
Jun 16, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/linksys-max-stream-ax1800-mesh-wifi-6-router-160012131.html
Jun 16, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/tools/custom-pc-builder
Jun 16, 2020 10:30 PM - TomRannd: twas a leak
Jun 16, 2020 10:30 PM - TomRannd: well, a so called leak
Jun 16, 2020 10:30 PM - TomRannd: for all we know it could be bullshit
Jun 16, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50% IPS is pretty huge almost too big lol AMD is supposedly gaining 50% more floating point on Zen 3 and like 12% more IPC or something.
Jun 16, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would love for all this to be true lol my computer will sing!
Jun 16, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.reddit.com/r/AMD_Stock/comments/e785u3/alleged_zen_3_ipc_gain_1012_in_integer_up_to_50/
Jun 16, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly doubt it'll be that high
Jun 16, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course, just have to wait and see when they officially announce it lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it is I'll probably pick up a 4600 or whatever maybe
Jun 16, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming ASrock isn't a cock and will still update my b450 board lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/4geu45s2g4551.jpg
Jun 16, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom if they update yours I'll have to get something for my living room PC lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asus I am like 70% sure they will update my Crosshair Hero VII lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah most likely
Jun 16, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to mess with my RAM but now waiting lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been watching a lot of videos on like the 37 different settings for RAM this Mobo has and I think I understand better now
Jun 16, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get much higher performance out of it
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, but can you beat 2667mhz???
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RCD and CCD and so many others lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/t12cg9 < Look at that super fast fucking RAM
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I have it at 3366 right now lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn Tom
Jun 16, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It no go faster? Lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope! Lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't change the voltage for whatever reason
Jun 16, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So 2666 is as fast as I can make it on this laptop
Jun 16, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh laptop lol I was thinking your on the 3600 lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume the BIOS mod just isn't perfect lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Naaah, the 3600 is on 3200mhz
Jun 16, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Jun 16, 2020 11:23 PM - TomRannd: what if... i overclocked my notebook...
Jun 16, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe that's as fast as my mobo allows
Jun 16, 2020 11:23 PM - TomRannd: no nevermind that's retarded
Jun 16, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it didn't boot with 3400mhz at all
Jun 16, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My living room PC hates Z170 RAM lol 3200Mhz on Intel but like 2933 is the best I can do on AMD there
Jun 16, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Overclock your Pi 
Jun 16, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my Pi 4 is still sitting at 2.1GHz lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi is easy to OC but you gotta get the RGB CPU cooler lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 600mhz on the GPU, too lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I can push that to 750mhz with new firmware
Jun 16, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But haven't bothered lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GeeekPi-Raspberry-Cooling-Cooler-Heatsink/dp/B07V35SXMC/ref=asc_df_B07V35SXMC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=385191927323&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18387014989974986306&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012377&hvtargid=pla-827977048788&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=82240853001&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=385191927323&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=183870149899749863
Jun 16, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I want it lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought the cheapest fucking Pi 4 case lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T3DRB1C/ <
Jun 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Open air, and a dinky little fan
Jun 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never had an issue with thermals 
Jun 16, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just pulled my Pi 4 out so I can use that for testing the server before I bring it down stairs lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bridged the wifi to ethernet, so no need to lug the big ass thing downstairs for testing and then bring it back up if I have to change something
Jun 16, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I'm watching babby all the time and I have no good way to keep her out of stuff in my office at the moment since the water issue
Jun 16, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07XTRK8D4/ref=sspa_mw_detail_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 16, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep looking at this one
Jun 16, 2020 11:29 PM - TomRannd: well, i don't see a point in overclocking the pi, doesn't seem like it would benefit me at all.
Jun 16, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not, but it's cool ;O;
Jun 16, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta go fast 
Jun 16, 2020 11:29 PM - TomRannd: fair enough. maybe i'll check it out one day lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would overclock my toaster if I could lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just change like 1 line in the config.txt and bam, you go real fast 
Jun 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they still even leave the setting in config.txt, it's just commented out so you just uncomment and then change the frequency lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:30 PM - TomRannd: bah i'm terrified of the config.txt files... ever since kalilinux...
Jun 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is gonna overclock his lawn mower someday lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd overclock my server if I could lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonded dual Ethernet connection?
Jun 16, 2020 11:33 PM - TomRannd: wouldn't overclocking your toaster just be as simple as increasing the heat? just make sure you pop the toast out before it burns 100%... you'd have like... toast done in .3 seconds if you were to force 220V of power through the grate heating thingy. good luck getting your toast burn-free
Jun 16, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if you can bond the ethernet ports 
Jun 16, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A quick look at the specs says probably not lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cisco.com/c/dam/global/zh_cn/products/collateral/servers-unified-computing/ucs-c-series-rack-servers/ucs_c_02.pdf <
Jun 16, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh experiment time lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems like that should be a thing like RAID for Networking lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is a thing that exists lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plug in like 4 Network cards in the PC run like 4 Ethernet cords to the server and bam super fast lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your ethernet controller just has to support it
Jun 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably get a NIC that does that lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One with like 4 ports or something that supports bonding
Jun 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember ISPs back in the day would let you "shotgun" 2 56K modems I you had 2 phone lines lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10K a second downloads so fast!!!
Jun 16, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I hit like 20MBs a second sometimes more lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would hope more, that's like 160mbps I think lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my hard drive at that time was about that fast lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually hit like 23MB/s for downloads lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 180 something something mbps
Jun 16, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably limited by slow uploaders lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The stuff I am downloading is rarely well seeded lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The things I want are off the beaten path like only a dozen poeple have that TG16 thing I love lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played some weird Japanese games today loved it lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been playing Paper Mario, cuz I've never actually beaten it before and I figure I should at least try the old games before the new one comes out lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the SNES one?
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Paper Mario is N64
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was it N64 I can't remember lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super Mario RPG is the SNES one
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I loved, and have beaten many many times lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I liked that one
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the Wii one too it's not bad
Jun 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paper Mario and the 1000 year door or something
Jun 16, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think TTYD is the GC one
Jun 16, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wii is Super Paper Mario, which is supposedly the last good Paper Mario lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have both, I bought a shit ton of GC games when the Wii was about to launch places where clearing them out for like 2-3 dollars a piece sometimes brand new lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F-Zero GX I am still bitter about lol
Jun 16, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a awesome looking game.... ruined by insane difficulty lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't played it
Jun 17, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I played the OG F-Zero game on SNES
Jun 17, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think I played a little bit of the N64 one
Jun 17, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that was about it
Jun 17, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess that and the GC game are pretty much the only home console F-zero games so 2/3 ain't bad I guess lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I guess there was one or two on the GBA
Jun 17, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So 2/5 or whatever lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised there hasn't been any recent F-zero games TBH
Jun 17, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wonder why Nintendo basically abandoned it, the two I played were great lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:17 AM - TomRannd: my guess is that mario kart took over
Jun 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're completely different beasts though
Jun 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they have this false impression that "It's a race game, so we only need one..."
Jun 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mario Kart is casual kart racing
Jun 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: F-zero is fast pace racing sim
Jun 17, 2020 12:21 AM - TomRannd: well,  yeah but maybe they were like, "eh we already have new racing game and it's much better according to our here sales... let's scrap the f-zero!"
Jun 17, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many games I would like to see more of... Road Rash, SOTN, and a ton of 2D stuff. Not everything has to be 3D lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:22 AM - TomRannd: idk, i liked f-zero. but i also don't know how it'd hold up today. futuristic-racing games in 3d graphics seems iffy...
Jun 17, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the Wipeout games do just fine
Jun 17, 2020 12:22 AM - TomRannd: star-citizen is even having troubles with their racing aspect.
Jun 17, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I loved the N64 one
Jun 17, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And there are plenty of people begging Nintendo for F-zero
Jun 17, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see a Switch F-Zero with crazy like 10 people playing online or something
Jun 17, 2020 12:24 AM - TomRannd: possibly, i would enjoy some good ol'32 bit-like games though. like, old retro style but with better colors, etc.
Jun 17, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo likes to take things slow though so maybe on the next console. What ever that will be lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Careful Psi, don't want to overload Nintendo's C64 game servers ;O;
Jun 17, 2020 12:24 AM - TomRannd: like outrunners for example, if i could play a NEW game with those type of graphics, i'd be down
Jun 17, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom but Nintendo has upgraded to the fast load cart!!!
Jun 17, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was one idea I had for like Pi zero cart interfaces... like a cheap vampire for old systems
Jun 17, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amiga and C64s and other old computers probably could gain all kinds of stuff from them.
Jun 17, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know that one guy did something like it for the NES with SNES games running on a the NES lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0
Jun 17, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Glitchy as hell but he did it by himself and damn lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn watching 4K videos on this new Windows 10 update, seems so much clearer? and the whole system just seems snappier
Jun 17, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I haven't noticed any difference lol
Jun 17, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then again my systems are always snappy
Jun 17, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True it's not like this would be noticeable by mortals lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I say seems it's like just a feeling, maybe some lag somewhere is less? Display refresh type thing maybe? lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I doubt it
Jun 17, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Chrome is up to date, so it's not that lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Logged back into GeForce whatever thing... I hate that it forces you to log into to do drivers... But they are up to date lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always (usually) forget what password I used for them, by some miracle I remembered this one this time lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my desktop is set to 1080P... Tried switching to 4K on it lol text too small icons too small 
Jun 17, 2020 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can increase scaling lol
Jun 17, 2020 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.lifewire.com/using-windows-10-display-scaling-4587328
Jun 17, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, PCIe adapter and drive trays should _hopefully_ show up tomorrow lol.
Jun 17, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The drive trays are in Detroit, and the PCIe riser is at a Lansing distribution center lol
Jun 17, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course USPS will fuck that up and not deliver anything tomorrow lol
Jun 17, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty CPU is scheduled for delivery on Friday. So I'll get that probably next Thursday lol
Jun 17, 2020 2:58 AM - Lilith Valentine: https://youtu.be/VvpPxjCKTqc


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 18, 2020)

Jun 17, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Xiaomi-Poco-F2-Pro-256GB-8GB-RAM-FACTORY-UNLOCKED-6-67-64MP-Global/202998940317?hash=item2f43ae029d:g:4SAAAOSw249evs40
Jun 17, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/693y6893cb551.jpg
Jun 17, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/ha3k6o/this_is_what_your_parentsgirl_friend_hear_when/
Jun 17, 2020 8:33 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/hahbha/this_is_underrated_comedy/
Jun 17, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Signature-Motorcycle-Computer-D-Frame-Blue/dp/B078MJ4TBW/ref=sr_1_230?dchild=1&keywords=PC+Case&qid=1592387167&sr=8-230
Jun 17, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gALX09r.jpg
Jun 17, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's part of the wild life show at Busch Gardens!
Jun 17, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "The next show will be in 2 hours, please like comment and subscribe!" lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/TIHI/comments/ecqwoq/thanks_i_hate_flamingo/
Jun 17, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/TIHI/ lol
Jun 17, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/TIHI/comments/hak66y/thanks_i_hate_what_these_paleontologists_found/ I would love to travel back in time and see the creatures.... I would need to of course bring a flame thrower lol
Jun 17, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: The model looks like a giant tiramisu.
Jun 17, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: But nope, it's a giant fuckyofaceasaurus.
Jun 17, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: I, for one, am glad there's not so much oxygen around.
Jun 17, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: Bugs get large enough as it is, thank you.
Jun 17, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if fire looked different back then with more oxygen
Jun 17, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe plants had to be fire resistant
Jun 17, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/i_HSOHK4izU
Jun 17, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet animals had to be completely different back then I suspect that much oxygen would be toxic to us?
Jun 17, 2020 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/i-built-my-own-super-router-out-of-old-pc-parts-and-ive-never-felt-so-powerful/
Jun 17, 2020 12:50 PM - Kngihtstorm15: When the covid 19 will diseappear
Jun 17, 2020 12:51 PM - Kngihtstorm15: It is hard to stay at house
Jun 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Dartz150: I wasn't aware there was a chat in here lol
Jun 17, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Dont be aware
Jun 17, 2020 1:54 PM - BrandonCD: While this was my first RE game, and I do have a little nostalgia for it, I could honestly never recommend anyone to start the series from here (At least the original version of RE1).
Jun 17, 2020 1:56 PM - BrandonCD: I've always liked this game better than TTYD for some reason
Jun 17, 2020 1:57 PM - BrandonCD: ^ that aged well
Jun 17, 2020 2:16 PM - BrandonCD: alright, i'll just rid of my sentience then
Jun 17, 2020 2:19 PM - Lilith Valentine: The only good part of Covid is Mask Life™
Jun 17, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, PCIe adapter showed up...but no drive trays lol
Jun 17, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea if the GPU will work at all still, but I can say, with everything installed, it's not gonna be remotely pretty, correct, and things are likely going to have to sit on top of the motherboard lol
Jun 17, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's just not room to actually mount the GPU on the PCIe slots, and since the riser cards have to be installed there's no good way to like...maneuver everything so I can do that lo
Jun 17, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So right now I'm using the PCIe extender to move the second riser card that won't have anything in it just off to the side
Jun 17, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the GPU will probably just sit on top of the second riser card lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/4HxqBwO.jpg < Yeah that's fine ;O;
Jun 17, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not loading for me  but I can imagine it
Jun 17, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/4HxqBwO.jpg < Try that one lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically the one riser card is sitting on a plastic piece, so it's not touching the motherboard
Jun 17, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the GPU is resting on the PCie extender cable for that second riser piece, so it's not touching any part of the PCB lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which should be...fine, I think?
Jun 17, 2020 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well will stay even with fan vibration?
Jun 17, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, should sit just fine
Jun 17, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Won
Jun 17, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 't fall or anything
Jun 17, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be great when the GPU just doesn't work and that was a waste of time lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well you can get cheap compatible GPUs?
Jun 17, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, like $30 lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/nVIDIA-GEFORCE-GFX-GT-730-2GB-PCIe-DVI-DP-VIDEO-CARD-HP-802315-001-822349-001/173968240800?hash=item288150b0a0:g:FPYAAOSwsUBdC~7y&autorefresh=true < Like this probably lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 whole GBs of DDR3 VRAM!!
Jun 17, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is a SKU with 1GB of GDDR5 that's 8x, but I can't find any on ebay lol
Jun 17, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0rmOs8c.mp4
Jun 17, 2020 5:38 PM - SG854: Those old graphics cards are good for a analogue 15khz signal. I don't know if emudriver supports Nvidia though.
Jun 17, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think emudriver is just AMD only
Jun 17, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually don't think there's anything equivalent at all for Nvidia 
Jun 17, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I haven't looked super hard
Jun 17, 2020 5:49 PM - TomRannd: mornin fellowa
Jun 17, 2020 5:49 PM - TomRannd: fellows*
Jun 17, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good afternoon 
Jun 17, 2020 5:52 PM - TomRannd: oh right, yeah i forgot almost 90% of people i mean online 2 hours ahead of my time
Jun 17, 2020 5:52 PM - TomRannd: meet*
Jun 17, 2020 5:52 PM - TomRannd: damn i must still be tired i cant spell for shit
Jun 17, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn youngin's, waking up at 12pm being "tired" 
Jun 17, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm in line at Walmart about to curb stomp some old man....
Jun 17, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15 minutes with a probably take gift card
Jun 17, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably got scammed online lol
Jun 17, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fake even
Jun 17, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jun 17, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So my cable my hard drive and some other stuff came today while I was at the store lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Formating the hard drive now 
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I managed to unplug a 2TB drive in the process.... so now to dig my PC back out later on lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO with your fast shipping 
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4TB drive in this machine now 
Jun 17, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well with the other 3 2TB drives and a 480GB one lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should hold me off for a bit lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should last another month or two!
Jun 17, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe
Jun 17, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really could fill probably like 100TB easy...
Jun 17, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More if I just didn't care about keeping total garbage or implemented ZFS....
Jun 17, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday I will lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaaahhh it's like the world isn't ready for 4K....
Jun 17, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some text is nice crisp just like I like it... but some is so small... 1080P was like the proverbial Goldy Locks... lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3% done formatting on that 4TB drive so far lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure you check the SMART data 
Jun 17, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See how much porn was written to it 
Jun 17, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming whoever sold it didn't just clear SMART lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that
Jun 17, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it came with a factory wrapper like all sealed and everything....
Jun 17, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's supposedly 7200 RPM 128MB cache or something too, so nice?
Jun 17, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think those SAS drives I bought only has 64mb lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to boot those up and find out they're not new lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for $20...lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't really complain
Jun 17, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope just 64MB lol https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0895BFPS3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 17, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it seems fast... the last time I formatted a drive it seemed to take a lot longer?
Jun 17, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course that was on my Skylake so maybe that was the issue? lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jun 17, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't really buy it for speed though, I have 2 SSD's for that just big dumb game storage lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what the consoles needed... one Nvme and one hard drive bay.
Jun 17, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course my theory is once you have enough RAM hard drive speed seems less important lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Jun 17, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too expensive for 2013 though lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhhh it's still important, you still have to load stuff into RAM lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony didn't want to pull another 599 US dollars lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just the first few hundred megs though, after that you can make people wait in a cut scene while the rest loads  lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, this isn't 2005 Psi, games are real big now ;O;
Jun 17, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Enterprise hard drive.... I don't know if that's good... lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could do like surface scan?
Jun 17, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually just means they're rated to run 24/7
Jun 17, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus a couple extra features, depending on the drive
Jun 17, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like extra RAID features and things
Jun 17, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Run HDDScan
Jun 17, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://hddscan.com/ <
Jun 17, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will check for bad blocks and such
Jun 17, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like chkdsk, but not Windows lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you will run it in a couple of hours lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost 10% done formatting lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe like 9 hours lol
Jun 17, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:00 PM - TomRannd: AHH I HAVE A BUG IN MY CODE
Jun 17, 2020 8:00 PM - TomRannd: everything... was working just fine...
Jun 17, 2020 8:00 PM - TomRannd: but NOO
Jun 17, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Except the bug lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:01 PM - TomRannd: well, yeah. but the bug wasn't there just a second ago
Jun 17, 2020 8:01 PM - TomRannd: guess my streak of success finally came to an end
Jun 17, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK I lost like 6 months of work to a hard drive crash... I was working on a distributed file distribution thingy for ICQ lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like bit torrent but 10 years before lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:07 PM - TomRannd: oh shit! damn that's tough. lol my father often loses tons of work cause his battery supply is so fucked that if you unplug the computer while it's charging... it turns off.
Jun 17, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard drives back then sucked... and my zip drive also sucked lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the worst thing I ever lost in a HDD crash was like 500+GB worth of TV shows and movies and such lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the idea of having multiple hard drives.... they were so damned expensive lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I lost work and some photos
Jun 17, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like my first 1TB HDD, was originally an external that I shucked after a few weeks
Jun 17, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then it shit itself like half a year later
Jun 17, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and some MP3's got bit rotted, I didn't know it at the time lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:13 PM - TomRannd: rip
Jun 17, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you ever listen to an MP3 and it's all static like a bad radio station that's bit rot lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did not know such a thing could happen but it do lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKUWA3TXPrw&feature=youtu.be
Jun 17, 2020 8:25 PM - Bruno786: good afternoon, I ended up putting my Nintendo switch in the original mode now I can't put it in unlock anymore, I don't know what to do
Jun 17, 2020 8:27 PM - Bruno786: use the SX OS and is not calling through the jig
Jun 17, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Jun 17, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox is not really for help
Jun 17, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I did help that one time... lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: I am helpfulness personified. When it's something I'm familiar with. Which is not a lot of things.
Jun 17, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: tl;dr: I'm not very helpful.
Jun 17, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I feel the same
Jun 17, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If poeple had more PC questions and emulation questions I'd be so helpful lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And Wii I feel like I know a fair amount about the Wii lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 3DS too lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And PS3 stuff I help kenenthk sometimes lol
Jun 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the new Xbox out now?
Jun 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They advertising it now
Jun 17, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, not gonna be out until Holidays lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ayIMynkJlyk
Jun 17, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/73241/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt-big-navi-costs-999-in-these-leaked-slides/amp.html
Jun 17, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn computers getting expensive again
Jun 17, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe time to get back into that lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/21292684/boston-dynamics-spot-robot-on-sale-price
Jun 17, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Guard dogs lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not that expensive for a top end gpu
Jun 17, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: assuming it is top end
Jun 17, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love to see more competition but I have my doubts
Jun 17, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose it depends on what exactly you consider AMD's top end TBH
Jun 17, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz Vega VII, which was their last "high end" GPU was $699
Jun 17, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then before that was the R9X or whatever, that was $699 too IIRC
Jun 17, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So $999 is pretty expensive for an AMD top end GPU
Jun 17, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the last GPU from AMD that cost that much was one of those dual GPU things
Jun 17, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 290 x2 or whatever
Jun 17, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wow, that was actually $1500 lol, 295x2 I guess
Jun 17, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do hope it's like a 3080 ti competitor though
Jun 17, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Force Nvidia to drop their pricing, if it's still retarded high for the 3000 series like the 2000 series
Jun 17, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is supposed to be Tom from the rumors I heard lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, seeing how your link says it's almost definitely fake...
Jun 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3090 is 2K and the 3080 is like 999 and le Ti is 1200 lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still doubt that lol
Jun 17, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Nvidia will keep the same pricing as last gen
Jun 17, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe the 3090 2k thing, if that's supposed to be the 3000 series titan
Jun 17, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise ehhhhhh
Jun 17, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it has two processors it's actually cheaper.... Lol
Jun 17, 2020 10:15 PM - BrandonCD: Has the best title screen out of the classic 6 games
Jun 17, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/beetle-psx-hw-experimental-texture-replacement-now-available/
Jun 17, 2020 10:15 PM - BrandonCD: and by that i mean title screen music
Jun 17, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/asus-rog-phone-3-specs-6000mah-battery-overclocked-snapdragon-865-16gb-ram-no-headphone-jack/amp/
Jun 17, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16GB of RAM lol
Jun 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, definitely need that much for Android!
Jun 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2020 11:37 PM - TomRannd: WE NEED MORE RAM
Jun 17, 2020 11:37 PM - TomRannd: MOAR RAM = MOAR POWER
Jun 18, 2020 12:34 AM - PlazmaSpirit: Hey, can I get uuuuuuuuh... boneless RAM?
Jun 18, 2020 12:51 AM - TomRannd: perhaps
Jun 18, 2020 12:51 AM - TomRannd: just pay me 20 dollars and you can download some RAM
Jun 18, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 81% done lol damn formatting takes a long time on 4TB
Jun 18, 2020 1:32 AM - Sicklyboy: I now own 6 3d printers
Jun 18, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making 3D custom printed moms?
Jun 18, 2020 1:43 AM - PlazmaSpirit: 3D print some 2DSes. Make them 3D.
Jun 18, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll buy one of them for $5
Jun 18, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azl772uylh4
Jun 18, 2020 2:08 AM - Lilith Valentine: So like, I am engaged now
Jun 18, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: engaged in what?
Jun 18, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe sorry dad pun 
Jun 18, 2020 2:19 AM - Lilith Valentine: I will stab you
Jun 18, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 18, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 92% done almost there lol then for the surface scan.... and check the SMART data lol
Jun 18, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 99% done lol
Jun 18, 2020 3:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is a 100% stab free zone 
Jun 18, 2020 3:35 AM - TomRannd: that'd be the dream... over here in canada...
Jun 18, 2020 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: engaged in stabbing, apparenly Psi
Jun 18, 2020 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: and congrats lilith
Jun 18, 2020 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sicklyboy: do you print that much stuff that you need 6?
Jun 18, 2020 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can see wanting to have a FDM printer as well as a LCD/DLP/SLA printer though
Jun 18, 2020 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: and maybe a delta printer too, still not sure what the benefits of those are but they look cool 
Jun 18, 2020 3:40 AM - TomRannd: i gots a 3d printer
Jun 18, 2020 3:40 AM - TomRannd: they are pretty cool to use.
Jun 18, 2020 3:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno about that, kind of a pain
Jun 18, 2020 3:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: gotta watch it all the time to make sure it prints correctly
Jun 18, 2020 3:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: gotta clean the bed before and after each print
Jun 18, 2020 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: gotta clean the ooze from the nozzle right before it starts printing but i made some gcode to automate that
Jun 18, 2020 3:45 AM - TomRannd: well, mean once you get past all that...
Jun 18, 2020 3:45 AM - TomRannd: dude i got this really cool thing off of thingyverse
Jun 18, 2020 3:46 AM - TomRannd: and it's like, a tool that helps you bed resistors
Jun 18, 2020 3:46 AM - TomRannd: bend*


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 19, 2020)

Jun 18, 2020 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: you never get past it, especially when you start doing larger or more complex prints with a high failure rate
Jun 18, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK all my hard drives are working and everything is good lol
Jun 18, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't tell how many hours the new one was in use...
Jun 18, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to do about 120-130 MBs a second, with a metric ton of super small files. (MAME)
Jun 18, 2020 4:55 AM - TomRannd: well done!
Jun 18, 2020 5:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6hQE84v.mp4
Jun 18, 2020 7:01 AM - Pika5687: can anybody tell me where I can find a new 2ds xl?
Jun 18, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she is the best!!!
Jun 18, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W17moK9GsF8
Jun 18, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: I am back to my obsession with making a Raspberry Pi based UMPC inside an Altoids tin.
Jun 18, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: Gets me every six months or so and then I spend days on googling components and then drop the whole thing.
Jun 18, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well UPMC? Ultra Portable Media Center?
Jun 18, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or Ultra Mini PC? lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Veho: Ultra Mobile PC.
Jun 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Jun 18, 2020 11:26 AM - Veho: Full QWERTY keyboard.
Jun 18, 2020 11:27 AM - Veho: 
Jun 18, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi is amazing lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:33 AM - Veho: There's a USB keyboard that fits inside the tin with no modification. There's also a 2.8'' 640x480 screen.
Jun 18, 2020 11:33 AM - Veho: For the Pi Zero.
Jun 18, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So perfect for Dos emulation?
Jun 18, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That resolution is I think what high definition was back in the day lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might be dying... lol I have had a migraine for like 7 days now... It goes away if I take 2 excedrin at a time, and for the day but it's back after they wear off 
Jun 18, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be job stress lol the other officers at my job have been dropping like flies... I never know who I am working with or what they need to know...
Jun 18, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: Do you have the 'rona?
Jun 18, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well no other symptoms so probably not?
Jun 18, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I could, it would be just like me to not get a vacation out of it lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F9YRCmF.jpg
Jun 18, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: Or you're probably just overworked.
Jun 18, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only work 40 hours a week lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of wish I could just work it in one shift...
Jun 18, 2020 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did work an 18 hour shift on Easter after working a 12 hour shift the day before lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one can out-beatbox a starling https://imgur.com/gallery/61ab7F8
Jun 18, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vcjBevG.jpg
Jun 18, 2020 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qSUAuSz
Jun 18, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yHTfc2g I laughed waaaayyyy too hard at this one and now my head hurts lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: 
Jun 18, 2020 12:20 PM - Veho: A while ago there was this rumor/factoid/conspiracy theory going around that all chicken wings are the left wing, or something to that effect.
Jun 18, 2020 12:20 PM - Veho: But I can't find a single mention of it online.
Jun 18, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol weird
Jun 18, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could they like splice DNA for chickens to regrow wings?
Jun 18, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need an infinite wings hack lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XZOgxcN.jpg
Jun 18, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: Nah, when lizard tails grow back they don't have bone, they have cartilage, and they're gristly.
Jun 18, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: So that would happen to wings too, I imagine.
Jun 18, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: But they should cross a chicken with a centipede.
Jun 18, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: Hundred drumsticks!
Jun 18, 2020 12:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:20 AM - Veho: A while ago there was this rumor/factoid/conspiracy theory going around that all chicken wings are the left wing, or something to that effect. < I remember hearing that
Jun 18, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that would be so inefficient
Jun 18, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJHI4fEy0uQ
Jun 18, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I think they wiped the SMART data or the drive has been in use for 300 years solid
Jun 18, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But zero bad sectors and seems super nice
Jun 18, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got porpoises it's gonna be fine lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It reported spin up time at like 500 trillion seconds or something
Jun 18, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What does crystaldiskinfo say? lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol let me check
Jun 18, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should tell you at least power on time and count
Jun 18, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it hasn't been cleared
Jun 18, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 17 hours of power on lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, then they cleared SMART
Jun 18, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a little suspect lol
Jun 18, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/orqfoSV.png
Jun 18, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be the Crystal disk thingy lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, definitely cleared SMART then lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp enjoy your HDD while it lasts, probably only survive another month or two ;O;
Jun 18, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured as much, but it seems to be working fine lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just will keep games and emulation stuff on it, so nothing irreplaceable on it lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it dies I will carry it into valhalla all shiny and chrome! lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking USPS, still not goddamn drive trays lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been sitting in Detroit for like 5 days now
Jun 18, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just walk down the street and grab it  lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered a computer case for my wife yesterday...
Jun 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The living room PC is in an old HP box and for some reason if I put in all the mobo screws it refuses to boot lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So this should fix it? lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably shorting somewhere on the motherboard tray lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it has those weird bubble stand offs... not the normal brass ones (where they just put a dent in the sheet metal and threaded some holes)
Jun 18, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stand offs are better....
Jun 18, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't really need the case it works fine, but my OCD just hates the idea of there being 2 screws where there should be like 5-6 lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That happened to my PC with my old liquid cooler, for some reason the backplate was slightly bent when set for Intel, so if I tightened the cooler 100% all the way, it'd touch some points on the mobo and it wouldn't boot
Jun 18, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably because the cooler wasn't necessarily meant to be used with that new of an Intel CPU lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though it supported the socket just fine
Jun 18, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was like 3 years older than the CPU I think? lo
Jun 18, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that was stressful lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always am like "WTF why isn't this booting...." so I end up removing parts 1 at a time seeing what is broken....
Jun 18, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When it's a weird problem like that I think it took me an extra 2 hours to diagnose and get it working  should have been like a 30 minute build (extra time for it being a HP case...)
Jun 18, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it took me too long to figure out, I think I went to go and tighten the cooler to make sure it was giving good contact first when I saw what it was doing lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CUZP0SU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 The new case! lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh you got a sign then, that's always nice lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtJUKA4YS10
Jun 18, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, 7 years old lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's still good  lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap too for what it is lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, apparently I already wrote 4tb to my 2t b NVMe in my laptop lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered 2 more of those network cables the first one was nice enough that I wanted them to connect all my hard wired stuff lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I put about 8TB's on my 2TB SSD... it's fairly new lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course this isn't a laptop and is on 24/7 lol
Jun 18, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCwA7L2EJAc
Jun 18, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIFZzt_jB4Y
Jun 18, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://account.microsoft.com/rewards/redeem/000700000803 Enter to win a wicked cool Alienware bundle lol
Jun 18, 2020 3:07 PM - kenenthk: https://babylonbee.com/news/cracker-jacks-changes-name-to-more-politically-correct-caucasian-jacks?utm_content=buffer6b312&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
Jun 18, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk did they fix your AC?
Jun 18, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just don't want to see my best buddy melting.....
Jun 18, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Swamp ass is the worst lol
Jun 18, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KPVH6oI48N8 stop all the downloading lol
Jun 18, 2020 3:49 PM - PlazmaSpirit: "cool Alienware" Can I ask... since when were they cool again? XD
Jun 18, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Death is ok it's like a blockbuster
Jun 18, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Good idea in the beginning but destined to fail
Jun 18, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, just saw a Fedex truck pass by with one of it's back doors open 
Jun 18, 2020 5:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AUKc4xg.mp4
Jun 18, 2020 5:20 PM - Veho: Did anything "fall of the back of the truck", Tom?
Jun 18, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No 
Jun 18, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: In Animal Crossing, you invite people to visit your island.
Jun 18, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: In Minecraft Nether, do you invite people to see your Nether region?
Jun 18, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: 
Jun 18, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 18, 2020 6:15 PM - TomRannd: i don't get it
Jun 18, 2020 6:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: who in their right fucking mind reinstated Billy's scores
Jun 18, 2020 6:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I want names.
Jun 18, 2020 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: who?
Jun 18, 2020 7:01 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: someone at Guinness World Records
Jun 18, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWKAynjvayg
Jun 18, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom might like that video lol
Jun 18, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2240046/
Jun 18, 2020 7:56 PM - TomRannd: looks interesting
Jun 18, 2020 7:59 PM - Veho: The cast list is weird. Why are all the guys playing people with the same name, while the ladies are playing themselvrs?
Jun 18, 2020 8:01 PM - TomRannd: yeah that is weird
Jun 18, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: Why didn't they say "Kurt Angle as himself" and instead it's "Kurt Angle stars as Kurt Angle".
Jun 18, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/spacex-starlink-beta-users-public-how-to-wifi-register-a9570596.html
Jun 18, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interesting
Jun 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombies are fake.... lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:34 PM - TomRannd: they are?
Jun 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wrestling is real!!! Lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Lawler
Jun 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "oh my God he's gonna kill him!!!" Lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:40 PM - TomRannd: did wikipedia get an update? neat!
Jun 18, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhhh no?
Jun 18, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wtsp.com/amp/article/news/health/coronavirus/june-18-sees-highest-single-day-jump-in-covid-19-cases-in-florida/67-948e451f-48bb-4927-b274-a0d091ba00e5
Jun 18, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm so glad case are still falling in MI
Jun 18, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're like one of the 3 states that, y'know, didn't go full retard lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite having Detroit
Jun 18, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://covidactnow.org/ < Like look at that shit lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally 3 states doing good, everyone else is shit lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm pretty sure Florida is going to be all Mad Max soon lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Witness Me!!!
Jun 18, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But what the news is not reporting is the nursing homes are being emptied like crazy
Jun 18, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just at my hospital we have hundreds of covid cases, I think the news is also not reporting all the cases... lol
Jun 18, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think some people bought into the whole "The summer heat will kill this virus" thing
Jun 18, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: While I agree it will not survive in a 140F car for more than like an hour, but in air conditioning it should do just fine.
Jun 18, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but also Florida didn't like...close any beaches or anything loll
Jun 18, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And so idiots were just
Jun 18, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Flocking to beaches
Jun 18, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And public places and such
Jun 18, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:01 PM - TomRannd: tsktsk
Jun 18, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People were so fucking mad and bitchy over MI gov closing everything and keeping it closed for so long
Jun 18, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And gosh would you look what happened? Cases started to drop!
Jun 18, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How crazy!
Jun 18, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with the moron protests
Jun 18, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, the shitty server CPU definitely isn't showing up tomorrow 
Jun 18, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tracking hasn't updated since the 15th...lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no drive trays lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new case should be here on Monday and my next set of cables should be here tomorrow lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want to be deafened by fans
Jun 18, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And confirm the GPU works
Jun 18, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THAT'S ALL I WANT TO DO
Jun 18, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-Internal-Rewriter-WH14NS40/dp/B007VPGL5U/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=BluRay+drive&qid=1592514534&s=electronics&sr=1-3
Jun 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need that for your server lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't have a 5.25" bay lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For optical drives you can put a DVD-RW in it
Jun 18, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like one of the slim laptop ones
Jun 18, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some 15K spinny loud drives?
Jun 18, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you need some proprietary cable to power it from the mobo lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol jesus
Jun 18, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I half thought about adding one
Jun 18, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it can boot from USB, and SD card lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might shove one in the slot, just so there's not a random empty  bay
Jun 18, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a DVD drive in my main PC but it's not connected lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to hook it back up at some point... I want to burn a music CD for my car lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have one in my Ryzen PC
Jun 18, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do still have one in my i5 7600k PC though
Jun 18, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still has the flashed firmware so you can burn those special 360 games lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should say MP3 CD since it does that, and I can shove like 8 CD's on one disk
Jun 18, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I know I did some stuff with the firmware on this drive but I can't remember what....
Jun 18, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The XGD3 games or whatever it was called lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The aftermarket stereo in my car has USB 
Jun 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can just plonk a USB drive in it lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Need to swap it out at some point for one with bluetooth though lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol must be nice  can you connect up like external hard drives?
Jun 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You probably could, if you powered it lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although these days you can get giant ass like 1TB thumb drives lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it's limited to FAT32 though lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a 64GB one in it right now, more than enough for everything lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/PNY-Elite-512GB-Speeds-P-FD512PRO-GE/dp/B01E17LOL6/ref=sxin_7?ascsubtag=amzn1.osa.b89002e9-b526-4394-8e20-1902aad5671c.ATVPDKIKX0DER.en_US&creativeASIN=B01E17LOL6&cv_ct_cx=Thumb+Drive&cv_ct_id=amzn1.osa.b89002e9-b526-4394-8e20-1902aad5671c.ATVPDKIKX0DER.en_US&cv_ct_pg=search&cv_ct_wn=osp-single-source&dchild=1&keywords=Thumb+Drive&linkCode=oas&pd_rd_i=B01E17LOL6&pd_rd_r=8a59
Jun 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would easily hold my music collection like 5 times over lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that's what I noticed with my 120GB iPod... it actually held too much music
Jun 18, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my music library is like...175GB or so? lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure I only have like 10GB on the USB drive still lol
Jun 18, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus that whole wheel navigation thing made finding a song very frustrating lol
Jun 18, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2020/06/16/disable-intels-backdoor-on-modern-hardware/
Jun 18, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Amazon-AWS-Snowcone
Jun 18, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: White people jack
Jun 18, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Walmart still sells cd players if anyones interested
Jun 18, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol CDs are still good 
Jun 18, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can have my 8 track player though I'm tired of it lol
Jun 18, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: If Sony ever wants to remaster the ps1 they wont have an issue printing games
Jun 18, 2020 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Oh wait they already failed at doing that
Jun 18, 2020 10:50 PM - kenenthk: https://pjmedia.com/news-and-politics/rick-moran/2020/06/17/snap-crackle-pop-determined-to-be-racist-n542693
Jun 18, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh snap lol
Jun 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Racist cereal what will be next.... Racist tooth paste?
Jun 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whitens teeth because black teeth are bad?
Jun 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 18, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Racist
Jun 18, 2020 11:29 PM - Captain_N: they gonna ban coolaide next?
Jun 18, 2020 11:29 PM - Captain_N: aunt jemima alreading getting axed
Jun 18, 2020 11:53 PM - Captain_N: I actully like mega man 3's intro better
Jun 19, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww shit, the shitty CPU actually showed up in Detroit today
Jun 19, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So possibly maybe that and the drive trays will move their ass over here and actually be delivered tomorrow 
Jun 19, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna be real mad if it's fucking delayed lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:43 AM - adamthephantump: Hello!
Jun 19, 2020 12:46 AM - adamthephantump: Newbie here. 
Jun 19, 2020 1:59 AM - Sicklyboy: Can't have shit in Detroit
Jun 19, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank god it's leaving Detroit then ;O;
Jun 19, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SUPPOSEDLY
Jun 19, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol. On fire?
Jun 19, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry they will pee on it to put it out lol
Jun 19, 2020 3:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No pooping on detroit 
Jun 19, 2020 3:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: if your teeth are black you've got bigger problems than the color of them Psi lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 20, 2020)

Jun 19, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/06/lawsuit-vs-western-digital-wants-to-end-any-use-of-smr-in-nas-drives/?amp=1
Jun 19, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch I didn't think SMR was that crazy.... 256MB to write 4k lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye those pirates of the Caribbean seemed like they could use a 50 gallon drum of Crest lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/tiktoker-reveals-secret-dual-purpose-190242427.html
Jun 19, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol wait until they figure out it doesn't actually cool your room at all and only adds heat from the motor....
Jun 19, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The cooling you feel is from air moving and sweat lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your not in the room it's actually cooler to leave it off
Jun 19, 2020 5:46 AM - Veho: Wow, such brilliant life hack, much wow. Is that why 99% of ceiling fans don't have a reverse setting?
Jun 19, 2020 5:49 AM - Veho: This looks like one of those "mind blowing" Tumblr "realizations" that people dramatically overreact to, that are in fact bullshit.
Jun 19, 2020 5:51 AM - Veho: https://i.imgflip.com/2r1wg9.jpg
Jun 19, 2020 5:52 AM - Veho: ZOMG MIND = EXPLODED
Jun 19, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barrel lol
Jun 19, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm still laughing about the chicken legs lol
Jun 19, 2020 6:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/itk1DsK.mp4
Jun 19, 2020 6:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BYpOfmN.mp4
Jun 19, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen a hole like that one time, person hit a fire hydrant didn't snap it off but it cracked it down bellow and within like 20 minutes it looked like that
Jun 19, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Below even
Jun 19, 2020 7:00 AM - Veho: I've seen a hole like that one time, something something ken's mum.
Jun 19, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lololol
Jun 19, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/odroid-h2-an-x86-board-to-challenge-raspberry-pi
Jun 19, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like it but it sounds expensive....
Jun 19, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jrjwp1D.gif
Jun 19, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinky lol
Jun 19, 2020 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Werido
Jun 19, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hipJLtD
Jun 19, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 9:50 AM - NOVA31: https://gbatemp.net/threads/help-bin-how-do-i-translate-trauma-center-2-under-the-knife-need-help.567852/
Jun 19, 2020 9:50 AM - NOVA31: Need help
Jun 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sLymMYX
Jun 19, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: Extreme planking.
Jun 19, 2020 10:18 AM - kenenthk: Go back to being a mod Veho
Jun 19, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: Fuck no.
Jun 19, 2020 10:51 AM - kenenthk: Why
Jun 19, 2020 10:51 AM - kenenthk: You could be above tom again
Jun 19, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Which I Heard honestly doesnt take much of an effort 
Jun 19, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mod an Atari 2600 by adding a screen to it!
Jun 19, 2020 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Make sure its a crt screen thats pocketable
Jun 19, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should sell my Mobo lol https://www.ebay.com/i/193107351656?chn=ps
Jun 19, 2020 10:56 AM - kenenthk: Sell your nads along with it
Jun 19, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I'm not trying to be a millionaire
Jun 19, 2020 11:00 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0759RVFDX/ref=syn_sp_syn_da_desktop_127?psc=1&tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=5677f2bfe5975a119ab2b8154fa9671a_CT&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyTEEyV0ZZOUZRMFVKJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTI3MTgyMzBJN0dBUkYxNFNPSSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTIxNDQ0TjhOM0hINDg5OTImd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9zeW5fZGFfZGVza3RvcCZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU= This sounds horrible
Jun 19, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than the coffee enema
Jun 19, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Iced coffee might hurt less
Jun 19, 2020 11:04 AM - kenenthk: Just eat the packet
Jun 19, 2020 11:04 AM - kenenthk: I remember eating like a half ounce of weed when we had a surprise dog inspection at our school once
Jun 19, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: "Our green tea chew pouches have as much caffeine as a mild cup of coffee" Then why not just drink a mild coffee, you fuck  
Jun 19, 2020 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Cause you might not always be able to get mild coffee you fuck 
Jun 19, 2020 11:14 AM - kenenthk: You just put the teet between your cheek and gum
Jun 19, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: The teat?
Jun 19, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: That just looks like a lame weak version of snus  
Jun 19, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snus
Jun 19, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: "Green tea is 100% natural", unlike coffee which is like 73% plastic or something.
Jun 19, 2020 11:23 AM - kenenthk: Except this stuff wont make your mouth look like Christina Arguelles face?
Jun 19, 2020 11:24 AM - Veho: Who?
Jun 19, 2020 11:25 AM - kenenthk: Your mom
Jun 19, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: K
Jun 19, 2020 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Say it again
Jun 19, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt8399664/
Jun 19, 2020 12:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeeeeeeey shitty CPU is out for delivery 
Jun 19, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHU7uK7hWkg
Jun 19, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And drive trays 
Jun 19, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom make sure to let the pee dry before you plug it in 
Jun 19, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TODAY WILL BE THE DAY I FINALLY FOUND OUT IF I JUST WASTED $300+ ON DUMB SERVER THINGS
Jun 19, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before one of the chips is defective
Jun 19, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should work fine to be honest
Jun 19, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Enterprise stuff is more expensive because it's built slightly better
Jun 19, 2020 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's just one CPU lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, I expect it'll be fine
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will boot with just one CPU?
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And RAM I expect to be fine, except for maybe those 2 modules from a different manufactueer
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No problem
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually silly, in order to boot with one CPU you _have_ to have a heatsink in the other slot 
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just watched a video on Opteron servers
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though it's empty
Jun 19, 2020 12:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For "cooling purposes" 
Jun 19, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol weird
Jun 19, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I read their technical doc from top to bottom to be sure I understood how this thing will work lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHU7uK7hWkg 570 I knew it! lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the B550 is basically an x570, except the chipset doesn't have any additional PCIe lans
Jun 19, 2020 12:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's literally it lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The quality of the VRMs will also vastly depend on motherboard manufacturer, too
Jun 19, 2020 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless der8auer mentioned that in the video, tl;dw so can't be bothered to check ;O;
Jun 19, 2020 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus no chipset fan
Jun 19, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That put the brakes on for me real quick lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 470 has 10 phase high quality VRM's and Nichicon 10K caps  lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/06/18/2053253/discord-removes-servers-dedicated-to-pirating-porn
Jun 19, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbrGuiCh_ug Tom you might like this video 
Jun 19, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Net Vista... now that's a name I haven't heard in ages lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Watching it now lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Detox-Organic-Green-Enema-Coffee/dp/B0757RR621/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?adgrpid=55210448359&dchild=1&gclid=CjwKCAjwxLH3BRApEiwAqX9arXCF3F1egKRAScZz4rz_wOd9qcDZiDmMvzY5mQOfeyiF2YdwJl232xoCxy8QAvD_BwE&hvadid=274749330634&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=1014984&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=6670556245785761612&hvtargid=kwd-295873022609&hydadcr=7850_9531050&keywords=coffee+enema+kit&qid=1592570581&sr=8-6&tag=
Jun 19, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinking Coffee is so last year lol 2020 gotta take it on the ass lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/this-3072tb-ssd-brings-something-exciting-to-the-table
Jun 19, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday these will be like 20 bucks lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when 2TB drives where so damned expensive lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could use 4 of those for my server 
Jun 19, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I wonder how much.... They have SAS ones lol
Jun 19, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably way expensive
Jun 19, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC there was a 100TB enterprise SSD that released a few years ago that was like...$50,000 for just one?
Jun 19, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.serversupply.com/products/part_search/pid_lookup.asp?pid=316033&gclid=CjwKCAjwxLH3BRApEiwAqX9areAjQITb0Sey3SffcDMWtNcD4HOkSmTNAEeUZiqQEdOYvRSgE8FVURoCmKMQAvD_BwE
Jun 19, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://nimbusdata.com/products/exadrive/ < Yeah this thing
Jun 19, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $40,000 apparently
Jun 19, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I feel like that much storage in one drive is a bad idea
Jun 19, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For like a data center anyways
Jun 19, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'd love a couple but only if I win like 500 million+ lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz if you lose one of those drives, you're so fucking fucked lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3PB of data just...gone lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But would they be able to hold my NES ROMs? Lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably hold like a couple billion copies of the entire NES ROMset lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only like, what, 300mb when compressed? Lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:03 PM - kenenthk: Can I watch porn underwater with them
Jun 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my US set is only like 150MB lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like with that much space ZFS would almost be required
Jun 19, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The set on this phone is trimmed down a bit 108MB
Jun 19, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it has US and Japan gamea
Jun 19, 2020 1:06 PM - kenenthk: Still sounds bigger then the wiiu game library;0
Jun 19, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I consider my Wii U CiB more a collectors item than a console
Jun 19, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would hack it into just a HD Wii but that would require work lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon stuff today and computer case on Monday yayyy!!!
Jun 19, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Means I can fix my wife's PC Monday night lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Can I see your wife's hard drive
Jun 19, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BnnFxNQAbg < Welp there it is, that "non-K overclock!!!!!!" thing doesn't fucking do anything particularly useful 
Jun 19, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally only thing that benefited from it was super hardcore multi-threaded stuff like Blender
Jun 19, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, if you're buying a CPU anyways, you're not buying an Intel SKU lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Let alone a non-K CPU
Jun 19, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I did that on my Z170 Mobo non K OC didn't seem to do much
Jun 19, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy AMD for now lol
Jun 19, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that I think about it, the best performance increase I have ever experienced over locking was a Pentium D it really did make a huge difference
Jun 19, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Went from a 1333FSB to 1600 that perfectly matched my dual channel 800Mhz RAM
Jun 19, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was the 865 or something lol
Jun 19, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: Why aren't there more retro consoles built into that Tomy Racing Turbo toy (or other "driving simulator" toys)?
Jun 19, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: I've seen a total of one so far.
Jun 19, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foz0K6tnmHo
Jun 19, 2020 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: the wii u can't be a HD wii, wii games always run in SD Psi
Jun 19, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh my sweet fuck these fans are LOUD
Jun 19, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was able to boot to BIOS, everything looking fine so far
Jun 19, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shows 48GB cuz only one CPU, but that's what I expected
Jun 19, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 48GB RAM* that is
Jun 19, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tested boot without GPU, to be sure it boots up just fine as is, but now about to test booting into a Linux distro with GPU installed
Jun 19, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeeeey it does see the GPU 
Jun 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey, disabling the integrated video does allow it to use the GPU during boot 
Jun 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking nice lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Noice.
Jun 19, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: I still don't know why you need a huge ass server but hey.
Jun 19, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Whatever makes you happy.
Jun 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need it
Jun 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because
Jun 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do
Jun 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why
Jun 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Jun 19, 2020 4:35 PM - TomRannd: makes sense
Jun 19, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only other thing I need now I think is a RAID controller and that should be the last thing I'll ever need for this server lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:39 PM - TomRannd: so, how big is the server you have? like are you just storing porn across several servers or are you hosting a minecraft server.
Jun 19, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once the good CPUs get here, it'll have 12c/24t, 96GB of RAM, 8TB worth of HDDs across 4 2TB disks, and I plan to use it for a few VMs
Jun 19, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping to get like MacOS running in one, which I will use for work
Jun 19, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then a Linux one which I'll probably use for storage backup, not 100% sure just yet
Jun 19, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I'll probably have a Windows one as well which will share the dedicated GPU with the Mac OS install that I will possibly use for "cloud" gaming in my house
Jun 19, 2020 4:43 PM - TomRannd: ah, i see so you're using the space for VMs. makes lotsa sense now. because VMs take up a good chunk of space, especially with constant use
Jun 19, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: RAM is a bigger issue with VMs.
Jun 19, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah disk space doesn't matter much
Jun 19, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stores the VM, you can have like 50GB volumes no problem for most OS's
Jun 19, 2020 4:49 PM - TomRannd: is it? well i mean i'm not too experienced with VMs... welp.
Jun 19, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have lots of RAM and CPU cores though
Jun 19, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence 96GB of RAM and 2 6 core CPUs
Jun 19, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12c/24t total. I plan on assigning like 6 threads to each VM
Jun 19, 2020 4:50 PM - TomRannd: i see big numbers, so i will take a wild guess that that is... good?
Jun 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not so much these days when you have like...24 core CPUs
Jun 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But this is from like 2011
Jun 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So for the time it was good lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nowadays you have consumer CPUs with 12 cores and 24 threads
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have like $5k worth of components installed in this, based on like launch pricing lol
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - TomRannd: interesting.
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - TomRannd: yeah man i
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But in total I spent like $300 on parts
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - TomRannd: idk*
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, $360 total since I had to replace the motherboard
Jun 19, 2020 4:54 PM - TomRannd: i'm just a stupid lil kid lmao
Jun 19, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffft, kids these days not even knowing about hardware
Jun 19, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despicable
Jun 19, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HEEHOO WHAT'S A COMPUTER
Jun 19, 2020 4:59 PM - TomRannd: lmao yeah sounds like 90% of kids at my school. hell it's hard not to nerd out at school cause like, alll these teachers are asking me questions and i'm sitting here, ready to tell em all about emulators when they just want to fix the printer 
Jun 19, 2020 4:59 PM - TomRannd: "no karen you need to remove the paper and get a new ink cartridge"
Jun 19, 2020 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom if "most OSes" doesn't include windows vista and up 
Jun 19, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 50gb is just fine for base OS installs. You only need more if you're doing extra shit
Jun 19, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My VMs will probably have 500gb each
Jun 19, 2020 5:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/g1crT1v.png
Jun 19, 2020 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: truffle mayo is SO FUCKING GOOD
Jun 19, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/y7ha0er9bb3xyp9/103973242_962727130845558_2862713791676917330_n.jpg?dl=0
Jun 19, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want moar
Jun 19, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: Buy a truffle, buy some mayo. Blend.
Jun 19, 2020 5:38 PM - TomRannd: alright i need an arduino kit but i cant fucking find one that suits my... needs persay.
Jun 19, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: What are your needs?
Jun 19, 2020 5:41 PM - TomRannd: well, see i recently got into c code with the rpi. and i got all these cool lil gadgets and i'm really digging it all. but i need more. well, not really it's just that the libraries i want to use are only for the arduino ide. and well, i could just get an arduino, and get into the ide with the pi and all that but like i want the best bang for my buck. so if i got a kit with more gadgets thatd rock
Jun 19, 2020 5:42 PM - TomRannd: honestly, this is just me being a picky little teenager.
Jun 19, 2020 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: just buy the stuff you want separately from china for like nothing
Jun 19, 2020 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get an arduino kit with a bunch of components to start, and just buy whatever extra parts you want, you'll never find a kit that has everything you want
Jun 19, 2020 5:44 PM - TomRannd: yeah, i had a feelind that'd be the case. i got a clone duino that seems like it will do what i want, but i also see kits that include the same arduino clone. so i wonder if i should get the kits with it for like... idk more parts?
Jun 19, 2020 5:45 PM - TomRannd: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01EWOE0UU/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2WWHQ25ENKVJ1&psc=1 this is the clone i want,
Jun 19, 2020 5:45 PM - TomRannd: cheap and good reviews, and it's from amazon lol
Jun 19, 2020 5:49 PM - TomRannd: https://www.amazon.ca/d%C3%A9marrage-tutoriel-batterie-Prototype-dextension/dp/B01D8KOZF4/ref=pd_bxgy_img_3/130-6084151-6310964?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01D8KOZF4&pd_rd_r=851aa1ba-b73e-4e89-9b9b-3d7de1cbbf38&pd_rd_w=4nXRi&pd_rd_wg=0pB4M&pf_rd_p=62bc58f5-5a07-4a59-9b91-fe01cc96db2b&pf_rd_r=RD7HEBQZZ9AP7ZHH0EQV&psc=1&refRID=RD7HEBQZZ9AP7ZHH0EQV but see thiss kit has got all the cool little gadgets
Jun 19, 2020 5:49 PM - TomRannd: idk man, i'm a lost case lol. since i'm still living with mom and dad, they force me to buy shit from amazon. so my choices are limited
Jun 19, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: the second one seems tailored to people wanting to build robots as it has a joystick, servo, some other kind of motor possibly a stepper motor, guessing there is a motor driver in there somewhere, and a bunch of sensors that would mostly be used for robotics like the ultrasonic sensor or whatever its called (the thing with the 2 round speaker looking things on it)
Jun 19, 2020 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: the most essential components are transistors, resistors, capacitors, diodes and such, stuff that can be used in pretty much any project, and you can just buy what you need for specific projects separately
Jun 19, 2020 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: so getting a kit that has some stuff like that, maybe a shield or two for the actual arduino itself that adds some functionality you want, like if you want a LCD there are shields with that, or if you want ethernet or wifi or SD card storage... there are shields for everything, that just make things a little bit simpler than small boards that you need to wire up on a breadboard
Jun 19, 2020 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: is a good idea
Jun 19, 2020 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe a kit that has one of those little 8x8 led matrixes, you can do some fun stuff with those and its a good beginner project
Jun 19, 2020 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't really require a whole lot else as far as parts go
Jun 19, 2020 6:00 PM - TomRannd: yeah, fair enough. i was thinking i might just buy the clone by itself, and a ton of leds and maybe a bigger LCD screen. i'll needa buy an i2c thingy too. i guess tact buttons are always nice aswell. most of my parts are compatible with the duino anyways.
Jun 19, 2020 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah leds are like $2 for 100
Jun 19, 2020 6:00 PM - TomRannd: ah yeah ive been wanting to understand that matric led thingy, i got one, but i havent had time to wire one up yet
Jun 19, 2020 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah gotta have some momentary pushbuttons, they are dirt cheap and every kit will probably have a few, but more is always good
Jun 19, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: https://www.amazon.ca/Freenove-Raspberry-Processing-Tutorials-Components/dp/B06W54L7B5/ref=pd_cart_sspa_dk_ct_pt_sub_2_3/130-6084151-6310964?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B06W54L7B5&pd_rd_r=f96ee437-1880-4297-bbbc-383fa8b8fcd4&pd_rd_w=ub1Bf&pd_rd_wg=8LekU&pf_rd_p=bbdb33a4-a42b-4b3b-83a6-ea19d9c99539&pf_rd_r=9AVACVMY742S7BQ07YBV&psc=1&refRID=9AVACVMY742S7BQ07YBV&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzVU9POE4wTk
Jun 19, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: this is the kit i got, and it's done me wonders
Jun 19, 2020 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: one side of pins is the input, the other side of pins is the output
Jun 19, 2020 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can address them like pixel x and y on computer
Jun 19, 2020 6:03 PM - TomRannd: ohhh i see
Jun 19, 2020 6:03 PM - TomRannd: okay yeah lol i was like, thinking id need to write some sorta code similar to the keypad
Jun 19, 2020 6:03 PM - TomRannd: and the keypad gave metroubles
Jun 19, 2020 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: you need to manage the state of every led and scan each line
Jun 19, 2020 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: IIRC you set row 1 to output high, then set each column pin to output high for off or low for on (when set to low it will act as a ground)
Jun 19, 2020 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: then move to the next row, and do the same
Jun 19, 2020 6:06 PM - TomRannd: ah i see, so once again it used columns and rows.
Jun 19, 2020 6:06 PM - TomRannd: uses*
Jun 19, 2020 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: in that sense it works rather like an old CRT
Jun 19, 2020 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but modern displays don't employ scanning i think
Jun 19, 2020 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's called multiplexing
Jun 19, 2020 6:07 PM - TomRannd: what a weird word lol
Jun 19, 2020 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's an even more complicated method called charlieplexing where in addition to high and low, you add a floating state
Jun 19, 2020 6:08 PM - TomRannd: i never understood the "floating" part of code,
Jun 19, 2020 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't wrapped my head around it but it means it takes less pins to control the same number of leds, with the caveat you're only lighting a single pixel at a time instead of a row, meaning lowered brightness
Jun 19, 2020 6:08 PM - TomRannd: is it like, just... "hi. im the code and i'll just sit here till you need me"
Jun 19, 2020 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: floating means not connected
Jun 19, 2020 6:09 PM - TomRannd: ohh
Jun 19, 2020 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: in this context
Jun 19, 2020 6:13 PM - TomRannd: i like, how i look up "tact switch" and then i scroll down and see 3 xbox controllers
Jun 19, 2020 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: They're called momentary pushbuttons
Jun 19, 2020 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: I got a big pack of all sorts of values of resistors and like 30 of each, like 1000 in total, costs almost nothing
Jun 19, 2020 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: useful to have
Jun 19, 2020 6:39 PM - TomRannd: yeah i got a pack of resistors, mainly the commonly used ones though. like 10k, 1k, 220, 100, etc
Jun 19, 2020 7:10 PM - kenenthk: No one cares
Jun 19, 2020 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: shut up Ken
Jun 19, 2020 7:35 PM - TomRannd: 
Jun 19, 2020 7:50 PM - Lilith Valentine: Humans
Jun 19, 2020 7:55 PM - TomRannd: that's me!
Jun 19, 2020 8:21 PM - Sicklyboy: yeet
Jun 19, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: skeet
Jun 19, 2020 8:30 PM - kenenthk: ftus
Jun 19, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMD-6K40lTs
Jun 19, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would not be carrying my PC... at least not for long distances lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weighs a metric ton 
Jun 19, 2020 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Like yo daughter
Jun 19, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi the 750 Ti worked without issue 
Jun 19, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Except when it needs a new driver 
Jun 19, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nice Tom!!! so no need for some cheesy what ever card lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I'm missing is a SAS/RAID card, because apparently when Dell says there's one "integrated" they mean "there's a separate card that comes with the server as stock" lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I don't have
Jun 19, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I ordered one, just the cheapo one that came with the server lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I'll have all the things, except for the nice CPUs
Jun 19, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol SASy
Jun 19, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I changed the GPU setup a little bit, too, to make it fit better lol. I extended the 8x-16x adapter cable, so it's basically just one big long-ass cable and now the GPU fits in between the 2 riser cards and rests on the cable lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can be NASty lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My network cable arrived so now all my stuff is Cat7 lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I don't have the second riser just sitting on something, since I have to use that for the RAID card lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So the fans are loud, but how much do they blow? lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fans are reaaaaaal fucking loud
Jun 19, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I turned them down to "minimal performance" for now lol
Jun 19, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's tolerable while I config stuff lol
Jun 19, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're real fucking powerful loll
Jun 19, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well with 1 CPU and it's a slower one it should be fine?
Jun 19, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, shouldn't matter with this CPU lol
Jun 19, 2020 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Will you update to Cat69?
Jun 19, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need to figure out how to access the IDRAC thing, entering the IP just doesn't work for whatever reason
Jun 19, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that could be because I'm bridging network access with my Pi 4 lol
Jun 19, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I don't want to bring the whole thing down stairs just yet
Jun 19, 2020 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Ah the wonderful days of ps3 load times
Jun 19, 2020 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Pay us $600 and wait an hour to play our games
Jun 19, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dell.com/support/article/en-us/sln129295/dell-poweredge-how-to-configure-the-idrac-system-management-options-on-servers?lang=en
Jun 19, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I got so frustrated with that shit, I ended up taking my PS3 offline, so I was on a low firmware when the 3.55 exploits hit lol
Jun 19, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS3 certainly didn't feel like a 599 US dollars machine.
Jun 19, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I distinctly remember on the PS3 "OK I have like 2 hours of free time, let's play some games!!!" one and a half hours later... "OK it's ready to play now.... for 30 minutes..." Then I would go to work and by next week there would be some sort of patch or game patches and that's kind of my PS3 experience in a nutshell.
Jun 19, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly waiting for updates and patches.
Jun 19, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' updates
Jun 19, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they could have made a game out of updates, would have been 10 out 10 lol
Jun 19, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/retroarch-steam-cores?amp
Jun 19, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still think that's a kind of useless release lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Jun 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially since it'll have limited core support lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am grabbing the free Injustice game though
Jun 19, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On steam 
Jun 19, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom on PC it seems like just grabbing the Nightly is best?
Jun 19, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna toss a Windows install on an external enclosure and stress test the server GPU lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I can see if it pulls any more than 25W or not
Jun 19, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna suck if it crashes the whole thing lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So still no overclock? Lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 19, 2020 11:30 PM - Sora de Eclaune: Is the Suikoden Tierkreis undub just the Japanese ROM with the official translation stuck in it?
Jun 19, 2020 11:31 PM - Sora de Eclaune: None of the patches I've tried have worked, and all of the pre-patched undubbed ROMs I've found are just the Japanese version with a translation hacked in. I know this because it's missing the language selection at the start.
Jun 19, 2020 11:32 PM - Sora de Eclaune: Poorly hacked in, at that. Many of the graphics are still in Japanese and even the name input screen has the same limits and charset as the Japanese one.
Jun 20, 2020 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Get drunk or take meds
Jun 20, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Both
Jun 20, 2020 3:19 AM - kenenthk: I cant beat my four loko chug record
Jun 20, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 4 Four Locos?
Jun 20, 2020 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Cant believe I just rented a movie from YouTube I must be drunk
Jun 20, 2020 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Look at me following the fucking law veho I love you
Jun 20, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What movie?
Jun 20, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Four Four Locos for forty fine foxes flirting fiercely
Jun 20, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Frivolously flaunting finery!
Jun 20, 2020 3:53 AM - TomRannd: what
Jun 20, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 3:56 AM - TomRannd: i managed to drive an led matrix today, i feel smort asf
Jun 20, 2020 3:58 AM - TomRannd: unfortunately, one column seems to be burnt out. unless something else is up. might need to change the computer chip. because well i was retarded and put it on backwards for the longest time
Jun 20, 2020 3:59 AM - TomRannd: the little dot on the corner only does so much, but it does nothing when it's also black and blending in with the chip. i also blame my dirty glasses


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 21, 2020)

Jun 20, 2020 4:06 AM - Sicklyboy: j
Jun 20, 2020 4:07 AM - kenenthk: Ford V ferrari
Jun 20, 2020 4:07 AM - kenenthk: And fuck I just emailed my hr while drunk fuck
Jun 20, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 4:18 AM - kenenthk: I already quit but fuck
Jun 20, 2020 4:19 AM - kenenthk: I dont believe Michael jackson molested them boys
Jun 20, 2020 4:20 AM - TomRannd: he did
Jun 20, 2020 4:20 AM - TomRannd: i saw it
Jun 20, 2020 4:21 AM - kenenthk: You're 17 are you a neverland ranch survivor
Jun 20, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he made them moonwalk right into his penis
Jun 20, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then he pulled down billies jeans
Jun 20, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably made them beat it too
Jun 20, 2020 4:27 AM - kenenthk: Heehee
Jun 20, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was after all a smooth criminal
Jun 20, 2020 4:27 AM - TomRannd: i am a neverland ranch survivor. yes i like that
Jun 20, 2020 4:28 AM - TomRannd: hopefully it's not some sort of secret gay-title for little boys like me but whatever
Jun 20, 2020 4:28 AM - kenenthk: Billie Jean was apparently a true story about how some girl stalked Michael and made him try to believe he was the father of his children
Jun 20, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be impossible MJ can't father children he was busy trying to be black or white
Jun 20, 2020 4:30 AM - kenenthk: I always wondered if his prnis was still black
Jun 20, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or child sized lol
Jun 20, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Micheal should have teamed up with Bill Cosby lol
Jun 20, 2020 4:34 AM - TomRannd: oh god
Jun 20, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hide yo kids hide yo wife they raping everyone up in here
Jun 20, 2020 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Okay I drank too much and I'm in psis inbox it's either gonna be a good time or something is gonna be confessed
Jun 20, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you didn't pull a Micheal Jackson Bill Cosby did you? Lol
Jun 20, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus Juice is banned in 17 states!!!
Jun 20, 2020 4:43 AM - kenenthk: I pulled a sulfuric acid bath on a fucking rapist
Jun 20, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6wsm5y07qDs
Jun 20, 2020 4:43 AM - kenenthk: I spit on your grave great movie
Jun 20, 2020 4:44 AM - kenenthk: I almost threw up getting a fruit punch four loko fown
Jun 20, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Frivolously fruity four loco fountain
Jun 20, 2020 4:45 AM - kenenthk: Dont fuck with fruit punch four loko at least take 10 minutes downing it
Jun 20, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn radio check soon
Jun 20, 2020 4:57 AM - kenenthk: Chicka chicks slum shady
Jun 20, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Part Siamese all furry lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Fuuu
Jun 20, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/6/19/21296819/guinness-world-records-billy-mitchell-pac-man-donkey-kong-scores-reinstated
Jun 20, 2020 5:09 AM - kenenthk: Didnt he cheat
Jun 20, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't consider emulation cheating.... But if he used like save states or rewind or memory editing yeah.
Jun 20, 2020 5:10 AM - kenenthk: Maybe I'm not a light weight because I cant still ABC just fine
Jun 20, 2020 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Konichiwa
Jun 20, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Psi just wanted to see what me ex looked like
Jun 20, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rHxhHZBD0uo
Jun 20, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk she is prett
Jun 20, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty even lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: I dont know how to tell her
Jun 20, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .Just say how she makes you feel and express the difficulty you have
Jun 20, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They understand lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me I'm a soulless monster so expressing my feelings is easy lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:21 AM - kenenthk: Should I stop drinking.
Jun 20, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have to ask the answer is probably yes lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Keep drinking then
Jun 20, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was a front end lead (low end manager) lol
Jun 20, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o2TO5atI4rU
Jun 20, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour and some change then I get to be at a different post
Jun 20, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/diablo-2-remaster-in-unreal-engine-4-fan-tech-demo-finished-showcased/amp/
Jun 20, 2020 6:58 AM - HarvHouHacker: Switch primary console crap needs to be fixed: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-primary-console-insanity.567836/
Jun 20, 2020 9:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/j0tu6cx
Jun 20, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho the ways of the roundabout are mysterious
Jun 20, 2020 10:32 AM - kenenthk: I drank so much I puked yellow
Jun 20, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1EyugDatyo
Jun 20, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: Daikatana: John Romero will FUCK YOU UP
Jun 20, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: (I'm not kidding, that was the actual tagline)
Jun 20, 2020 1:14 PM - TomRannd: bruh
Jun 20, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it was "Romero's About To Make You His Bitch"
Jun 20, 2020 1:21 PM - TomRannd: spooky
Jun 20, 2020 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn...I can't tell if it's the GPU drivers installing that's crashing the server right now or the Windows 10 on a USB HDD that's crashing it 
Jun 20, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't help that all the USBs on this server are 2.0 lol
Jun 20, 2020 3:10 PM - TomRannd: damn you gotta upgrade those
Jun 20, 2020 3:11 PM - TomRannd: idk too much abt servers, but like can you get addons for them?
Jun 20, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What do you mean about "addons"
Jun 20, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like addon cards?
Jun 20, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz yeah
Jun 20, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could put a USB 3 pci card in this if I wanted
Jun 20, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't want to ;O;
Jun 20, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz I sunk too much money in this already lol
Jun 20, 2020 3:13 PM - TomRannd: well, yeah addon cards obviously. the whole idea of a server is to have moar. moar little boxes stacked on eachother! but what i mean is like, idk usb-c addons or idk. i like to tinker with shit so
Jun 20, 2020 3:13 PM - TomRannd: because an adapter only goes so far
Jun 20, 2020 3:14 PM - TomRannd: also, how bad is the heat on these things? do you need to cool them down with crazy watercooling or just a few PC fans...?
Jun 20, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, a server is just a PC so sure
Jun 20, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You do need to cool servers a ton, but you don't need water cooling necessarily
Jun 20, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My server has 5 12v 1.6a fans in it, and then just two big aluminum heatsinks on the CPUs
Jun 20, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://youtu.be/fMTySucgq_8?t=44 < And this is what they sound like when they hit full speed
Jun 20, 2020 3:17 PM - TomRannd: noice, so it's just like your average cooling setup. that makes it easy enough
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - TomRannd: that's insane
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well no, not average necessarily lol. Normal PC case fans only pull like... 0.5amps over 12v
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - TomRannd: that
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're like
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: quiet lol
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These fans are loooooooooooooooud and push waaaaaaaay more air
Jun 20, 2020 3:18 PM - TomRannd: that's like worse than a ps4 in a cuboard
Jun 20, 2020 3:19 PM - TomRannd: man, i guess all you need now is a room with some blue LEDs and a few useless wires that look like they're doing somerthing and you could have your house in a movie
Jun 20, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: He needs one of those old magnetic tape units.
Jun 20, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/IBM_System_360_tape_drives.jpg
Jun 20, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically this server does have a bay for a tape drive 
Jun 20, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not a ye olde fashion one 
Jun 20, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CPcw27S.mp4
Jun 20, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes but can it gape it's mouth so you can face fuck it?
Jun 20, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: That costs extra.
Jun 20, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, can't figure out why driver won't install lol. Might have to just wait then, maybe Windows to Go is just having a hissy fit or something
Jun 20, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even tried installing it with integrated graphics enabled, just fails instead of crashing the whole thing
Jun 20, 2020 6:21 PM - matpower: You can actually lose a finger with those fans
Jun 20, 2020 6:22 PM - matpower: Booting those up is always fun too, it always spin up to max speed while the BIOS spends 5mins testing itself lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the settings, but yeah lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I turned fans down to minimum power at the moment, since the CPU in it currently isn't a beast or anything
Jun 20, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a dinky dual core
Jun 20, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it spins up to max for like 15 seconds on boot while it POSTs and then goes down to a much more tolerable level
Jun 20, 2020 6:30 PM - matpower: I used to work with some HP ProLiant servers back when I was doing infrastructure and tech support instead of programming, they would usually go full power during POST and then go dead silent later
Jun 20, 2020 6:31 PM - matpower: Since it was basically a file + web server, it never actually run at full speed after that
Jun 20, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This poweredge isn't too bad on boots though, time-wise. Maybe like a minute and a half to go from off to UEFI settings
Jun 20, 2020 6:31 PM - matpower: Thanks God, cuz the thing was behind me lmao
Jun 20, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like blazing for a server lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:32 PM - matpower: Those Proliants would take around a minute or two to boot
Jun 20, 2020 6:32 PM - matpower: It had so. many. checks
Jun 20, 2020 6:32 PM - matpower: And the built-in RAID SAS controller would self-test too
Jun 20, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, this doesn't have a controller in it yet so I expect it'll add time lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:33 PM - matpower: I had to backup and move data from a dying HDD to some new SAS disks and god those reboots were painful
Jun 20, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Booty Mc Boot Face? lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This one tests RAM, then IDRAC network, then integrated NICs, and then goes to UEFI or BIOS or whatever you select
Jun 20, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom have you named your server? lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:34 PM - matpower: Doesn't it test the BIOS itself?
Jun 20, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Integrated Dell Remote Access Controller
Jun 20, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to look that up lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:34 PM - matpower: Usually those beasts have double BIOS/UEFI
Jun 20, 2020 6:35 PM - matpower: I think mine also tested the power supplies
Jun 20, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably does at boot, it takes like 15 seconds to go from power button->boot screen
Jun 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The IDRAC has a little integrated SoC that runs separate from the system that logs everything and can change BIOS settings
Jun 20, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also monitors things like PSU and such, though still haven't gotten access to it lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:39 PM - matpower: My ThinkPad has something like that I think, the Intel AMT
Jun 20, 2020 6:39 PM - matpower: My paranoid ass goes "hardware backdoor" but I see how it is useful
Jun 20, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah probably lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:42 PM - matpower: Man, I miss having enterprise hardware around
Jun 20, 2020 6:43 PM - matpower: I would run an used Poweredge myself but electricity in Brazil ain't cheap, the best I could do without racking my bill is a Celeron NUC or a bunch of SBC lmao
Jun 20, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, electric bill when I get it all pimped out will be interesting to see lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably won't be awfully higher than before when I had like 3 PCs running all at once
Jun 20, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead it'll be the living room PC and then this server
Jun 20, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, the server will probably pull more wattage then the other 2 PCs I ran combined when at load lol
Jun 20, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Vzxr5DT.png
Jun 20, 2020 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 20, 2020 7:04 PM - Veho: U
Jun 20, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/T7qF0Js.jpg
Jun 20, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: Gas, grass or ass.
Jun 20, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat ass and grass get gas?
Jun 20, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: I have a hang over
Jun 20, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you get a tattoo on your face? lol
Jun 20, 2020 7:15 PM - Veho: I learned the origin of the phrase "hung over" yesterday.
Jun 20, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_penny_coffin
Jun 20, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting Veho
Jun 20, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never knew lol
Jun 20, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B085G45HV2?ref=em_1p_10_ti&ref_=pe_27562780_505084510
Jun 20, 2020 7:22 PM - kenenthk: No but I threw up on my walls
Jun 20, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Bbq = hang over cure
Jun 20, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From the windows to the walls
Jun 20, 2020 7:24 PM - kenenthk: I was hoping she came over so I could throw up on her
Jun 20, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-eAx3Dxpj4
Jun 20, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 20, 2020 7:24 PM - kenenthk: It's not you it's the booze
Jun 20, 2020 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Its somewhat you
Jun 20, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tL1F-qliSUk
Jun 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VnytfnE.mp4
Jun 20, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nvidia-engineer-vulkan-driver-raspberry-pi-quake-iii-100-fps
Jun 20, 2020 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Am I bad for saying it took me a minute to notice a 3rd guy in that
Jun 20, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: racist lol
Jun 20, 2020 7:51 PM - cearp: if eating pizza every hour of the day is a crime, then I'm guilty
Jun 20, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think most of us are
Jun 20, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Breakfast pizza is the best...
Jun 20, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/bacon-breakfast-pizza/
Jun 20, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: Ain't nobody got time for that.
Jun 20, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz_f4bvLgdI
Jun 20, 2020 8:23 PM - kenenthk: I've had more of a craving for burritos lately
Jun 20, 2020 8:23 PM - kenenthk: But if I wanna kill that mood I eat taco bell
Jun 20, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PudgyZaLyA
Jun 20, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Cheeseburgers are just bleh anymore
Jun 20, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually make my own burritos and burgers  lol
Jun 20, 2020 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Have my burrito
Jun 20, 2020 8:48 PM - Veho: Eat my taco.
Jun 20, 2020 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Is it crunchy for a reason
Jun 20, 2020 9:30 PM - TomRannd: CRUNCHY PINK TACO MMMMMMM
Jun 20, 2020 9:30 PM - TomRannd: enjoy that cringe ken, you deserved it
Jun 20, 2020 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jun 20, 2020 10:05 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jun 20, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, time to attempt Nvidia drivers install 2 Linux boogaloo
Jun 20, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because at least Linux detects it and their drivers seemed to install when I tested it first on the live USB
Jun 20, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess I'll have to find some good benchmarking thing for GPU for Linux
Jun 20, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Binary blob
Jun 20, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For all those Linux games lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Unigine Heaven benchmark is on Linux lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well try that first I guess
Jun 20, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it's small
Jun 20, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I don't want anything that'll tax the CPU hard, since it's just a shitty dual core 
Jun 20, 2020 11:07 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Father's Day! 
Jun 20, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there is that new Linux thing like DX9-11 wrapper for Linux
Jun 20, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Father's day should have a Murray Povich marathon lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You are not the father!!!
Jun 20, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/is-google-planning-to-buy-roku/
Jun 20, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, something isn't working here either 
Jun 20, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.hothardware.com/news/threadripper-3990x-64-core-task-manager-dance
Jun 20, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It claims the Nvidia drivers are installed, but when I check with inxi it tells me it's still using the nouveau driver (which has no 3D acceleration)
Jun 20, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom probably Dell shinanigans
Jun 20, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flash a Dell bios on your GPU?
Jun 20, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's again because it's a live USB lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's Dell issue
Jun 20, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because if it were it just wouldn't accept it as a video output at all
Jun 20, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fact that it powers up, works, and is recognized by OS's tells me it should work just fine
Jun 20, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It should lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half tempted to pull out one of the old PSUs I have and use that to power a HDD and plug that into the SATA port on the motherboard lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not use live USBs lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know that would make much difference
Jun 20, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You using the right driver?
Jun 20, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it still loads the nouveau drivers after reboot, despite having the default Nvidia drivers selected
Jun 20, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's a live USB issue
Jun 20, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sudo APt get and all that lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install to the thumb drive?
Jun 20, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That may be an option, checking
Jun 20, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing a full install to USB
Jun 20, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will try that I guess lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some in-depth googling says that yeah, Nvidia drivers don't work with live persistence USBs like I have setup lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess full USB install time
Jun 20, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God rebooting is such a pain in the ass lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered an M.2 -> USB adapter which is showing up tomorrow, was thinking about using that with my old 500GB shitty HP NVMe as the "internal USB" OS  lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was gonna try a PCIe->M.2 adapter, but apparently this server is too old to boot from a PCIe storage device
Jun 20, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That isn't a RAID/SAS card, anyways
Jun 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I suppose I could setup an EFI bootloader on a USB stick and then boot it that way 
Jun 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But meh, too much work doing it that way lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds hacky
Jun 20, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nvidia-engineer-vulkan-driver-raspberry-pi-quake-iii-100-fps
Jun 20, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi RTX edition in 20 years?
Jun 20, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw that earlier, it's neat I suppose
Jun 20, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On .5 NM process node lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't support Pi 4 though, so meh ;O;
Jun 20, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Pi 4 would run even better?
Jun 20, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Defintiely, it's got a beefier GPU lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think with potato OpenGL the Pi 4 runs Quake 3 at like 50fps or something
Jun 20, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And with the Pi 3 I don't think it was actually playable with OpenGL
Jun 20, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So with Vulkan on the Pi 4 I'd expect like 150-200fps with a proper Vulkan driver
Jun 20, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whenever that shows up lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, here we go, booting a full install from a USB
Jun 20, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, in a minute and a half or so lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be nice I guess until then I shall suffer with my 2080 To lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you might be able to run the bootloader off a regular drive and have it boot off the nvme drive?
Jun 20, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are rumors Nvidia might release a traversal RTX accelerator card....
Jun 20, 2020 11:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: but what is traversal anyway?
Jun 20, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Upgrade my 2080 Ti lol
Jun 20, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I meant with EFI bootloader, yes. I could setup like Clover on some tiny USB drive and then use that to boot to it
Jun 20, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like a secondary GPU just for ray tracing stuff
Jun 20, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would probably work
Jun 20, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be the best solution for that I think, just some 512mb USB drive I have laying around plugged into the internal USB port
Jun 20, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does the Nvidia driver check for mo threads than 2?
Jun 21, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i was just thinking like putting grub or the windows bootloader on a normal HDD and point the boot entry to the nvme drive if that's possible
Jun 21, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yo ass might have to edit a file to shjzzleate Linux into using the right driver lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pipes and stuff lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Weird, GRUB didn't install properly on the USB lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So fixing that now
Jun 21, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeeee minute and a half boot times
Jun 21, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you get booted just don't boot again lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: not booting from a SSD?
Jun 21, 2020 12:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: my media PC takes like 7 minutes to reboot
Jun 21, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ever load a game from tape cassette? Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is really that bad, i have a daily reboot scheduled at 07:00 and see the teamviewer notification that it's logged back in at around 07:07 sometimes even later
Jun 21, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a server
Jun 21, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Servers take forever to post
Jun 21, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Weird, reinstall grub and same issue 
Jun 21, 2020 12:30 AM - AsPika2219: RIP... Ian Holm.... 
Jun 21, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried manually doing it and boot-repair, both were successful but still not booting 
Jun 21, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whatever, I'll fuck around with it more tomorrow or Monday maybe lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I will try a SATA drive on the internal port
Jun 21, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not as a permanent solution, since the SAS card should show up Tuesday, but at least something so I can confirm the damn GPU is actually functioning properly 
Jun 21, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's discombobulated lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you tried turning it off and on again? Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 21, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you switch sockets? Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might try again with the M.2 USB thing when it shows up lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe it's just the USB drive I'm using
Jun 21, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sir is your power cord plugged in? Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *In Indian accent* Please sir you need to locate your system restore disk that came with tbe computer...
Jun 21, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Please verify your product serial number for me lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure it's 123DellSucksAFatCock124
Jun 21, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know my experience working for them was eye opening lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What's horrid is some models of Dell are awesome built like tanks some are shit
Jun 21, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use my PC as a server lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anymore thanks to AMD you can pull off stuff like that and it's not a problem
Jun 21, 2020 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: the business ones seem pretty well made
Jun 21, 2020 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: why do servers take longer to POST? is it just because the BIOS has more features?
Jun 21, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More rigorous testing
Jun 21, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More checksums and just more secure
Jun 21, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it can detect stuff like faulty ram before you start getting bsods?
Jun 21, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes server RAM is also with parity hit
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: only if you have ECC ram and i think you can use normal RAM too?
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: but thats not what i mean
Jun 21, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's ECC it's just normal RAM and has the same chance for being crap
Jun 21, 2020 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: ECC is error correction but i doubt it could do much to fix actually faulty RAM
Jun 21, 2020 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is what i meant
Jun 21, 2020 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's more for preventing cosmic radiation from corrupting your shit 
Jun 21, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah need ECC RAM and ZFS on your drives. Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on your config, server boards will load up a lot more services before booting to an OS. For example, this Dell server checks the BIOS, then checks the memory (which can take a while when you have a ton of memory), then checks the CPUs installed, then boots network services, then it loads the integrated remote access's firmware and loads any of it's settings, and then it loads UEFI
Jun 21, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I add the RAID/SAS card, it'll have to load that somewhere in between as well which will add more time to boot
Jun 21, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With just 48GB of RAM and no RAID/SAS card it takes about a minute and a half, but once I get both CPUs in so it uses all 96GB, and then the RAID/SAS card it'll probably take like 4-5 minutes maybe to boot to OS lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I can disable in that boot sequence is network services, everything else can't be disabled
Jun 21, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that wouldn't give me back much time cuz that takes like maybe 5 seconds to load lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The IDRAC firmware and memory testing takes the most time
Jun 21, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: iDRAC DGAF lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom set up a PXE server and boot from that lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's turtles all the way down lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something that always drives me crazy is what starts a computer.... Like the go on a processor to initialize RAM to load the OS....
Jun 21, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know BIOS but what causes the CPU to grab that first set of 1s and 0s lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: really? it checks all the memory? like back in the old days when we only had a few megs?
Jun 21, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Jun 21, 2020 1:47 AM - Minox: To be fair, that makes sense for servers
Jun 21, 2020 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of PXE the atomic pi defaults to PXE boot and if you accidentally hit that little reset button, which is way too easy to press, it wipes CMOS and defaults to PXE and i need to hook it up to my TV to fix it
Jun 21, 2020 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno it seems like it would take hours though minox
Jun 21, 2020 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: it makes sense for anything, BIOSes just stopped doing that as standard because it takes too long
Jun 21, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RAM on servers is usually quad channel and much faster than the old days so checks take a while but not too bad.
Jun 21, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the processors can do the math a lot quicker these days
Jun 21, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Old PCs were slow as shit, modern servers only take a few minutes, depending on amount of RAM
Jun 21, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 48GB goes by after about 45 seconds or so
Jun 21, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tri-channel, 1333mhz RAM
Jun 21, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing with servers as well as they're meant to run 24/7 for the most part
Jun 21, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like you reboot server racks, unless there's specifically a problem
Jun 21, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or updates
Jun 21, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a power outage caused by some jerk lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey what does this cable do???"
Jun 21, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I once watched spmeone beat a 64 port switch with a broom handle because there was a spider.....
Jun 21, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tell you... I hate spiders but that was expensive equipment lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I did update the BIOS on this thing today lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't super out of date, like a year or so lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But last bios update was also 2018 so ehh
Jun 21, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol how many Meg's?
Jun 21, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Limited to 16MB? Lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, it was a software package thing I ran with the live Windows USB lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh shit CIA backdoor lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They gonna steal your NES ROMs 
Jun 21, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Mario Bros 3 
Jun 21, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably tiny though lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I seen one that was like 19MBs
Jun 21, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was looking for hacked BIOS for your machine
Jun 21, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The BIOS executable your'd run in dos is only 1.6mb lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Update packages for Windows and Linux are 10mbish
Jun 21, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it was a package
Jun 21, 2020 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've always treated computers as 24/7 devices anyway 
Jun 21, 2020 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: why the handle of the broom wouldn't the other end be more effective
Jun 21, 2020 2:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: sure seems to work well against cockroaches for incapacitating without leaving a smear
Jun 21, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonight's movie is "Lone Wolf and Cub" lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 22, 2020)

Jun 21, 2020 4:37 AM - TomRannd: sounds like a wacky porn shoot
Jun 21, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of lol
Jun 21, 2020 5:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like a porn i would be into
Jun 21, 2020 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a Japanese Samurai movie with odd sex scene thrown in with all the killing lol
Jun 21, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1F7Y3hce1iE
Jun 21, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Think they made like 5 movies? I have 4.... Lol
Jun 21, 2020 5:30 AM - TomRannd: in india, they have their own type of "hollywood
Jun 21, 2020 5:31 AM - TomRannd: genre, and one of the biggest sub genres is a super sharp banana,
Jun 21, 2020 5:31 AM - TomRannd: little indian guy goes around and slices throats with a banana
Jun 21, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that one with the robot clones lol
Jun 21, 2020 5:36 AM - TomRannd: ah yes, robot clones
Jun 21, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ghh1Y7lsWwk
Jun 21, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That movie is pretty good lol
Jun 21, 2020 5:38 AM - TomRannd: is it? looks like some good cgi for the time it was made
Jun 21, 2020 5:39 AM - TomRannd: "said to be the most expensive film in indian cinima"
Jun 21, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hdscXBIUonc
Jun 21, 2020 6:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: of course it has bollywood music
Jun 21, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/D8ytmy9DTc4
Jun 21, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally a good movie lol
Jun 21, 2020 6:48 AM - TomRannd: boom roboda
Jun 21, 2020 8:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: that baby definitely didn't look like good cgi 
Jun 21, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jrETX2eDhL8
Jun 21, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They made a 2nd one lol
Jun 21, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I'll have to try and find it lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DXVHbs6.mp4
Jun 21, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qe7kq8tiyrA
Jun 21, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: Neat.
Jun 21, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ulysses 31 such a great anime 
Jun 21, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ev1aBt-_Zs4
Jun 21, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9ki99YBVKyw
Jun 21, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/acOnskcyrtA
Jun 21, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Science Ninjas lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: Do you remember Silverhawks?
Jun 21, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes yes lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Partly metal partly real
Jun 21, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The bad guys where the best part of that show lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:21 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hnxzXry
Jun 21, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 21, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nXM1R0PlTo
Jun 21, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: Chaaaarliiiie! That kiiiills peeeeopleeee!
Jun 21, 2020 12:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NOPwAZD.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I want those buffalo wings lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see something like that and think "Dinner..." get the napalm BBQ going lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Zae7OO fresh buffalo wings snack sized!
Jun 21, 2020 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 21, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2QUZD1X
Jun 21, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk you have some jumper cables I can borrow 
Jun 21, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Let me check my penis
Jun 21, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sb6PKSK.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0YDHNTY.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ajRw1Il
Jun 21, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fFBoAhJ
Jun 21, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: JUMP (POGO POGO POGO POGO POGO) BOUNCE (POGO POGO POGO POGO)
Jun 21, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1136klX
Jun 21, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: Testicle.
Jun 21, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kind of cute in a way
Jun 21, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/f2qrbaG.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: There are thousands of varieties of potato in the world, and I know two of them. "Red" and "yellow".
Jun 21, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ADmet7l.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I just buy the big brown ones lol
Jun 21, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: 
Jun 21, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wqwnwND
Jun 21, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ByLtmY6
Jun 21, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: Two pussies share a dildo.
Jun 21, 2020 12:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y7IFv83.mp4
Jun 21, 2020 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jun 21, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: NO U
Jun 21, 2020 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Only with no vaseline
Jun 21, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grape jelly OK?
Jun 21, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: https://cdn.thebiggayreview.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/the-realm-hero2-1500x703.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: Thermal paste OK?
Jun 21, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Isnt that what tom spews out
Jun 21, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crunchy Peanut Butter could be fun lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:03 PM - kenenthk: It's not gay to fuck another man in the butt with no vaseline
Jun 21, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fruity pebbles and honey or pop rocks and Pepsi
Jun 21, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mentos and diet Pepsi I would call it the vulcano
Jun 21, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: It's not gay if the balls don't touch.
Jun 21, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:06 PM - kenenthk: Your balls are bound to eventually touch another mans balls at some point in your life
Jun 21, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I want to know is if you have sex with a pregnant woman can the baby give a handy lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:08 PM - kenenthk: Hell's wrong with you
Jun 21, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho and Tom might know lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:09 PM - kenenthk: I did have a chance to bang a pregnant girl at my old job because she was having daddy issues
Jun 21, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never had sex with a pregnant woman at least not that I know of lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:11 PM - kenenthk: She was like 8 months in so I didnt to be why the baby had down syndrome
Jun 21, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe after the sex... Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Jun 21, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: Don't worry, ken, your dick is not nearly long enough to reach the baby.
Jun 21, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the jizz probably makes it like a snow globe in there lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am of course kidding lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Hasn't your mom told you I am your father veho
Jun 21, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Luke
Jun 21, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: Oh yeah? You owe me 38 years of child support you ass. Pay up.
Jun 21, 2020 1:14 PM - kenenthk: I wasnt around cause I was busy with your moms friends
Jun 21, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Darth Vader "What can I say your mom was into toys and this baby has a lot of settings..." *Points at crotch*
Jun 21, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if all those buttons are for her pleasure lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:17 PM - Flame: Darth Vader nevers says "luke" @Psionic
Jun 21, 2020 1:17 PM - Flame: he says "no, im your father"
Jun 21, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know but it's what everyone says lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was "No I AM your father"
Jun 21, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hansolo never told your about the three way we did on your mom...
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 PM - Flame: on no psionic is trying his jedi tricks on me
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Beam me up, Scotty.
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Play it again, Sam.
Jun 21, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: Look at flame being the Darth Vader expert
Jun 21, 2020 1:20 PM - Flame: i hate star wars. imo its overrated
Jun 21, 2020 1:20 PM - Flame: but im smart too and know stuff
Jun 21, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I watch them but not all of them are great
Jun 21, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For the time period yeah awesome but these days mediocre lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:21 PM - Flame: true
Jun 21, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Starship Troopers now that's science fiction  lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: Battle from beyond the stars is best  ;O;
Jun 21, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: Tit ship > Death Star.
Jun 21, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had to pick my favorite science fiction movie.... That's a tough one lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: https://i2.wp.com/www.tor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/bbts_5-6_nell.jpg
Jun 21, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of liked that movie Veho lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't put my finger in it but for some reasons I lick it
Jun 21, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: 
Jun 21, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone ever watch The Reanimator?
Jun 21, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FkpVvJwJ998
Jun 21, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Decent old science fiction horror movie lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On_YFTR3zhk
Jun 21, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna watch that at work tonight lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Phantasm too...
Jun 21, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old movies are good sometimes lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh and Army of Darkness lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work 12 hours tonight but 6 of I am watching a locked door... So boring lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So a movie and some posts here lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i63cgUeSsY0
Jun 21, 2020 1:40 PM - Flame: locked door a metaphor for mad house  psionic?
Jun 21, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol we have one of those
Jun 21, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think on floor 6 or 7
Jun 21, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But no just one of the entrances is closed due to covid and I keep poeple out lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: So it's not a creepy door surrounded by mysterious sygils and scratch marks that monks paint with the blood of the lamb twice a month?
Jun 21, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no but the other hospital I worked at 100% haunted
Jun 21, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a door unlock open then close and lock with no one there lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought the guest services lady was going to shit herself lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff like that is just entertainment for me lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: I watched someone knock the automatic sensor off a door one time over a stack of chairs
Jun 21, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like they hit the sensor with the stack of chairs?
Jun 21, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Yup
Jun 21, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fun
Jun 21, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I should mention the door I watched open and close itself was not mechanized lol
Jun 21, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: I wanna stand besides a stir door and shout boo when they come out
Jun 21, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Stair
Jun 21, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol poeple like slinky's?
Jun 21, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy boot issue fixed and now time to try installing drivers on a full install lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: USB?
Jun 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah still USB lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same USB I was using last night
Jun 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did a reinstall, but this time manually setup partitions which seemed to work I guess?
Jun 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What was the issue permissions or file system?
Jun 21, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh partition madness
Jun 21, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly don't know why this worked and the other didn't lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably an option was set % of drive where the % was actually too small
Jun 21, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it's the same exact thing as the partitions made with automated install
Jun 21, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally no different ol
Jun 21, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeey drivers are asking to reboot now after install, that's different! Lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe expandable partition flag?
Jun 21, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to find out if that works..in 2 minutes lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fingers crossed
Jun 21, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found a little program that will let me check in-depth info for NVidia stuff, so that should make it easier to see if it's doing what it's supposed to lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://flathub.org/apps/details/com.leinardi.gwe < can even overclock with it 
Jun 21, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it is possible!!! Lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleep for a few hours I'll be back awake soon lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's not good, it reboot instead of going into OS lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey it boot into OS on second boot, maybe it needed to do that lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heeeeeeeeeey, inxi showing the dedicated driver
Jun 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And nvidia-smi showing correct info, 2GB of VRAM
Jun 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh
Jun 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It crashed again 
Jun 21, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's definitely not a good sign
Jun 21, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It showed current power usage as 1w though
Jun 21, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a max of 38w, which is an odd number for the 750 ti 
Jun 21, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be like 60W
Jun 21, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GWE thing didn't work, said it doesn't support my GPU lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe that crashed it, after reboot and not running it it seems to be working ok
Jun 21, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Running Unigine heaven right now, and it's running just fine
Jun 21, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Saw a power usage spike to 29w and no crash yet
Jun 21, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems to be maxing out at 70% GPU usage
Jun 21, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try pushing it as hard as I can lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aha, got 99% usage now, pulling 33W at peak
Jun 21, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ok! That's good!
Jun 21, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly, the clock reported by unigine heaven is showing 1320mhz, whereas I know the max boost clock of this card is supposed to be like 1200 something
Jun 21, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing Furmark now, saw a 41w peak
Jun 21, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ok that's perfect then, I now know the GPU should be working as is
Jun 21, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh saw a 46W spike lol
Jun 21, 2020 3:51 PM - TomRannd: is that good?
Jun 21, 2020 3:59 PM - Ericzander: Tom are you talking to yourself again?
Jun 21, 2020 4:02 PM - TomRannd: he totally fucking is. he does it all the time and i sorta love him for it
Jun 21, 2020 4:03 PM - TomRannd: i <3 tom-talking-to-himself
Jun 21, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Eric, I'm documenting MY PROGRESS IN A CHATBOX
Jun 21, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 21, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yes, that's a good thing. It means Dell's retarded proprietary limits _shouldn't_ cause any problems with my GPU lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:08 PM - TomRannd: oh, good! yeah limits are always an issue. stupid limits >
Jun 21, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dumb Dell limits the PCie power to 25w at boot, so if you plugged in a device that required more than 25W at boot, it either wouldn't boot at all or just would ignore that PCIe device. The 750 ti can pull, at max, 60w, but it turns out the GPU can power on at 25w during boot
Jun 21, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that was good
Jun 21, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanted to confirm it could pull more power then while booted into an OS, and after having issues for like 2 days I finally got it all tested out and found that yes, it does indeed provide more power than 25w after boot
Jun 21, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Jun 21, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think theoretically then I could put like...a GTX 1050 in there as well and have that work just fine
Jun 21, 2020 4:11 PM - TomRannd: gtx 1050 being a... graphics card? sounds like a graphics card...
Jun 21, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 21, 2020 4:11 PM - TomRannd: please excuse me, i am garbage in knowledge when it comes to PC shite
Jun 21, 2020 4:11 PM - TomRannd: i know my way around INSIDE the pc, not the outside. catch my drift? lmao
Jun 21, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a low-tier GPU from like 2016
Jun 21, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas the GPU I'm using now, a GTX 750 ti, is like a low-mid tier GPU from 2014 or thereabouts lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:13 PM - TomRannd: ah, i see. now since i see you blabbling about wattage and stuff, wouldn't getting a "better" power supply do what you need? or is this whole convo blowing over my head and i'm thinking of something completely different...
Jun 21, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Normally yes, but this is something different
Jun 21, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PSU here isn't the problem, I have two that push 870w each, so 1740w
Jun 21, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like overkill for even high end PC parts lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The problem, however, is that there are no extra power cables for the GPU in this server, because the power supplies are proprietary and just hook straight to the motherboard
Jun 21, 2020 4:15 PM - TomRannd: ah i see, so you are having connection issues.
Jun 21, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now, PCIe slots (where you plug GPUs into) can provide some amount of power. Normally it's 75W total for an average PCIe slot, which is enough for lower end GPUs like the 1050 or the 750 ti. But Dell is bad, and only pushes 25W at boot lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Dell is not so bad, because if your GPU can still boot with only 25W of power, it will then negotiate and push, at the most that I've seen anyways, 50W to the slot, which is perfect for the 750 ti
Jun 21, 2020 4:17 PM - TomRannd: could you not, tinker with the boot files or whatnot, and make it give more wattage? or is dell so bad that it doesn't even let you customize shit like that, idek if any mobos can be customized like that in the first place though.
Jun 21, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't normally do that anyways
Jun 21, 2020 4:18 PM - TomRannd: darn, welp
Jun 21, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a good thought though, but Psi and I already checked a few days ago to see if anyone modified the BIOS to remove Dell's own proprietary limit
Jun 21, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nope, just some modifications for things I don't care about lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would be willing to bet if an experience BIOS engineer took a look at the BIOS they may be able to figure something out
Jun 21, 2020 4:21 PM - TomRannd: damnit. i was just thinking, because lately i've been in the pi/arduino groove so i got all these new "ingenius" thoughts. are their any forums or something like that for dell specifically? i would doubt it, but you never know lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For dell specifically, probably not, but there are BIOS mod forums and such around
Jun 21, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bios-mods.com/ < ie
Jun 21, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did a BIOS mod on my Razer Blade laptop, so I could unlock memory overclocking settings that were hidden in the BIOS lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:24 PM - TomRannd: interesting. i'll pitch one more idea lol. you said the mobo couldn't provide enough power or something up on boot? could you perhaps swap it out with a so called "better" board? idk how servers work, still. i know how they sound, and how they stack like legos and that's pretty much it
Jun 21, 2020 4:24 PM - TomRannd: this thought is also completely ignoring bidget-aspects.
Jun 21, 2020 4:24 PM - TomRannd: budget*
Jun 21, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the board is specific for this server chassis
Jun 21, 2020 4:26 PM - TomRannd: damnit. welp. i'm all out of ideas.
Jun 21, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are of course other server chassis's that are designed to use GPUs
Jun 21, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dell included
Jun 21, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they have a Poweredge R720 or something that has cables for GPU power, but I have a Poweredge R710 lol
Jun 21, 2020 4:28 PM - TomRannd: i see
Jun 21, 2020 4:29 PM - TomRannd: man, computer parts are getting so friggen small nowadays
Jun 21, 2020 4:29 PM - TomRannd: like, they have managed to get traces 10 nanometres apart! insane! (i think it was nanometers)
Jun 21, 2020 4:31 PM - TomRannd: soon, the only thing that is gonna take up space on the PCB's are the actually components.
Jun 21, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ccGxyLl.mp4
Jun 21, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tIwE7Cg.mp4
Jun 21, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/t3wt76 < Don't mind me, just testing my new USB drive 
Jun 21, 2020 8:33 PM - TomRannd: what a fancy usb drive tom
Jun 21, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you knew about PC hardware you'd be more impressed 
Jun 21, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a USB enclosure for a spare NVMe SSD I had
Jun 21, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's a fast boi
Jun 21, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be faster if I had a USB 3.1 port on this laptop but I don't
Jun 21, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it does have a thunderbolt port
Jun 21, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've bought one with thunderbolt on the end, but was like $20 more expensive so I passed lol
Jun 21, 2020 8:43 PM - TomRannd: what does the thunderbolt symbol mean exactly? does it mean it does the work faster or... takes less power... ??
Jun 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On a normal USB port, it just means that the USB port can push more power for charging devices. It's not true thunderbolt there
Jun 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you see a USB-C connector with a thunderbolt, that's Thunderbolt which is basically a direct connect to PCIe
Jun 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is substantially faster than USB
Jun 21, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thunderbolt 3 can do 40gbp, whereas USB 3 is like 10gbps
Jun 21, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: interesting. so the more "advanced" the usb the more data it can push/pull per seconds? i never realized the cords did that. i knew about how usb-c has all sorts of different traces and shite to make them ultra super usb, but yeah.
Jun 21, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 21, 2020 8:55 PM - TomRannd: cool beans. i guess i know what to look for when i go usb-shopping lol
Jun 21, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, USB 1.0 is like 1.5mbps, USB 1.1 is 12mbps, USB 2.0 can do 480mbps, USB 3.0 is 5gbps, and USB 3.1 is 10gbps
Jun 21, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forgot USB 3.1 was a thing that exists lol
Jun 21, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The different specs can also push different amount of amperage as well
Jun 21, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A USB 3.0 port can push up to 900mA
Jun 21, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And USB 2.0 can push 500ma
Jun 21, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you want to charge something faster (and it's capable of USB 3), you would want a USB 3 port vs a USB 2 port
Jun 21, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you're using a PC
Jun 21, 2020 8:57 PM - TomRannd: right, yeah welll i mean if you were to power out of a wall you'd need a power brick to step down the voltage and shit,
Jun 21, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom Thumb drive lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Father's day!!
Jun 21, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Happy "You came in that??" Day Psi 
Jun 21, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, nice 400mbps read/write USB drive, real nice lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have a USB 3 drive somewhere lol
Jun 21, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes installing OSs like insanely fast
Jun 21, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably pop it in the server as the OS drive lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 500gb should be sufficient for Proxmox lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah should be good lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll only run like 40mbps cuz lul USB 2
Jun 21, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's more than fast enough lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me lol gotta check out something lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:27 PM - Crazynoob458: HI
Jun 21, 2020 11:27 PM - Crazynoob458: REEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Jun 21, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's why I'm not getting the full 500mbps lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coax adapter thingy
Jun 21, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can just run Ethernet tight to the box in the garage
Jun 21, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's a thing I can do lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just run Ethernet the whole way lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only getting like 200Mbps right now
Jun 21, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it's going to be easy just tape it to the coax and yank lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to pull some ethernet up to my living room lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The wifi coverage there is just garbage
Jun 21, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So my fancy gaming desktop struggles with internet stuff lol
Jun 21, 2020 11:59 PM - TomRannd: stop lining your walls with tin foil then
Jun 22, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I half considered picking up like a mesh wifi system for cheapo and just plonking one in the living room
Jun 22, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have a coax cable sitting in the living room not being used for anything so I might as well just run ethernet up there
Jun 22, 2020 12:01 AM - TomRannd: drilling a few holes in your house never hurt anybody!
Jun 22, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't need to drill any holes, just pull the coax down and use the same hole for ethernet
Jun 22, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd move the modem and router upstairs, but the living room coax doesn't actually run to the main line outside for some reason lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:02 AM - TomRannd: perfect! you're halfway done already!
Jun 22, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was cut before I got the house and they just left it 
Jun 22, 2020 12:03 AM - TomRannd: could you not get one of those outlet-plugin wifi extenders?
Jun 22, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Plated-Shielded-Ethernet-Gigabit-Network/dp/B01MG6UXTC/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=ethernet+cable+200+feet&qid=1592782887&sr=8-5
Jun 22, 2020 12:03 AM - TomRannd: i got one in my garage, and it does me some wonders out there
Jun 22, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Extenders are trash and you shouldn't use them
Jun 22, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless they're plugged in via ethernet directly
Jun 22, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They just repeat the poor signal otherwise, and you'll never get full speed vs your normal router
Jun 22, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: + they introduce interference
Jun 22, 2020 12:04 AM - TomRannd: interesting.
Jun 22, 2020 12:05 AM - TomRannd: welp, i don't plan on digging up my backyard in order to bury 2 200ft long ethernet cables just so i have ultra wifi in my man cave
Jun 22, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, just do it the Comcrap way
Jun 22, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Throw the cable on the grass and never bury it
Jun 22, 2020 12:07 AM - TomRannd: dude my dog runs around the fuckin yard like a retard. he'd catch a foot on it and go flying past the gutter onto the train tracks lmao
Jun 22, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So here it is lll
Jun 22, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just used lawn staples to keep their shitty coax run in place lol. They didn't bother burying the cable because the utility pole is literally on my property like 10ft from my house
Jun 22, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying
Jun 22, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll bury it at some point, now that I'm staying in this house lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom they did that too me (Verizon) I ended up after like 4 months cutting it and cancelled them
Jun 22, 2020 12:09 AM - TomRannd: damn.
Jun 22, 2020 12:11 AM - TomRannd: i ordered 5 more of those 8x8 matrix leds
Jun 22, 2020 12:11 AM - TomRannd: and more of the chips i need to drive em. i plan to make a snake-game but see the snake can shoot stuff. it's ingenius!
Jun 22, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So cat7 all the way now lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta be ready for 10Gbps 
Jun 22, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 100 meters of cat7 would cost me about $125
Jun 22, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I could probably get away with 50 meters
Jun 22, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would have to measure it though lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That way when Tom gets 1Gbos I can get 10  lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 meters is like 160 feet?
Jun 22, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like that yeah
Jun 22, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 164 I think
Jun 22, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz 100 meters is 328ft
Jun 22, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is max length of ethernet run
Jun 22, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That link from Amazon is expensive gold plated cat 7 200 feet 50 bucks
Jun 22, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 50 meters is anywhere from $40-$60 or so
Jun 22, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Plated-Shielded-Ethernet-Gigabit-Network/dp/B01MG6UXTC/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=ethernet+cable+200+feet&qid=1592782887&sr=8-5
Jun 22, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 55 lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I have some short patch cables from that company the build quality is 10 out 10
Jun 22, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is cheaper ones on Amazon but good quality cables are something you will use for years so it's worth spending a bit more on them
Jun 22, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Won't have to wonder if you had spent the extra 10 bucks would it be faster... Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm addicted to speed.... Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh fuck, could always just buy 500ft bulk of cat6 for $90 lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need no 10gbps lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Copper-Indoor-Ethernet-CABLE-V017/dp/B00CA2V7I0/ < Or 1000 feet for $120 lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang monoprice has much cheaper cables
Jun 22, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=13670 <
Jun 22, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you say that now.... 10Gbps is the future old man!!! Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 500ft for $56 lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cat6 is probably fine though lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that's real temptig lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends on your needs if you only need 200 feet is go higher speed but if you need multiple runs get the 500 feet
Jun 22, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet shipping is a bitch
Jun 22, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh not bad, $75 total with shipping
Jun 22, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can never have too many ethernet cables TBH lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jun 22, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Amazon has free shipping?
Jun 22, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be worth seeing if the difference?
Jun 22, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/NavePoint-Ethernet-550MHz-Unshielded-Twisted/dp/B072JBNKV6/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=500+feet+ethernet+cable&qid=1592786170&sprefix=500+feet+eth&sr=8-4
Jun 22, 2020 12:36 AM - TomRannd: only free shipping if marked as prime. unless stated,
Jun 22, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 feet free shipping 40 bucks
Jun 22, 2020 12:36 AM - TomRannd: or unless the seller says otherwise
Jun 22, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but the cable for that is shit
Jun 22, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just copper coated aluminum
Jun 22, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not solid copper
Jun 22, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Worse qualit y
Jun 22, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Cat5e-Ethernet-Cable-CABLE-V002/dp/B00SNQX14K/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=500+feet+ethernet+cable&qid=1592786302&sprefix=500+feet+eth&sr=8-5
Jun 22, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 32 bucks lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still CCA 
Jun 22, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $80 for 500ft of proper copper cable and 100 RJ-45 isn't too bad
Jun 22, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make 100 5 foot patch cables sell them for 5 bucks each?
Jun 22, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 10 feet 10 dollars less labor lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The question is
Jun 22, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Do I waste $100 on cabling and things I don't need
Jun 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or do I save $100 to spend on other things I don't need
Jun 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most likely more server things
Jun 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Servers need cabels
Jun 22, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a better SAS/RAID card that I could buy for $50 lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: WiFi card for server? Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe a GTX 1050 to see how that goes
Jun 22, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Run two GPUs 
Jun 22, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 Ti is nice I have one 
Jun 22, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: After I got my 750 Ti running I did some searching for other cards that might work
Jun 22, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And someone claimed to get a GTX 1050 running 
Jun 22, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did the same exact thing as me, got an 8x->16x adapter and used that lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The problem though is if I put a second card in that riser, it turns the 8x slots into 4x slots 
Jun 22, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see it working one of those low profile ones?
Jun 22, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think bandwidth to the cards is a massive issue?
Jun 22, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that depends, if those PCIe slots are 2.0 then yeah that'd be a problem
Jun 22, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And they are lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if they where 4.0 I suspect local GPU RAM is faster  lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just longer game loads lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 750 Ti probably won't use that much bandwidth, but I'd think a 1050 probably would be bottlenecked
Jun 22, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 4x on PCIe only does like 1.5gbps or something real world lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The question there would be do I waste $100 or $150 or whatever on a GTX 1050 that I would never use in any other build and hope it works
Jun 22, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or buy $100 worth of cables and things
Jun 22, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On a server? GPU is almost not needed lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, but what if I want to use it for game streaming!
Jun 22, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol use a gaming PC for that 
Jun 22, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If RPCS3 runs better on the server than it does on my laptop, I'd honestly seriously consider it lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But doesn't RPCS3 almost not use the GPU? I honestly don't know I have only ran it on 3 systems lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4
Jun 22, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think slow DDR3 would be an issue
Jun 22, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM won't matter at all for RPCS3
Jun 22, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah GPU isn't used, but I mean I'm going to have 12c/24t lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And RPCS3 scales really well with multiple threads
Jun 22, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-OEM-Graphics-Card-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX1050-2GB-for-Desktop/224052101705?epid=4016477243&hash=item342a8bc249%3Ag%3AuXYAAOSwsTVe7lWu&LH_BO=1 < I could buy this 
Jun 22, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it did pretty good on my old FX 6300 with a 1050 Ti but I didn't try anything too extreme on it
Jun 22, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 45 bucks lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But why is it only 2GB?
Jun 22, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine is 4GB?
Jun 22, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a 2GB version and a 3GB version of the 1050
Jun 22, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Your's is a 1050 ti, different GPU 
Jun 22, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably cheaper lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they cut it down but clocked it higher?
Jun 22, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was released at the same time lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2GB 1050 has like a hundred less CUDA cores
Jun 22, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And less frequenyc
Jun 22, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AAhhh
Jun 22, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They made a 3GB 1050 a couple years later which was basically a 1050 ti but with less VRAM
Jun 22, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 1050 ti was like $150 at launch or whatever and the 1050 was I think like $100 or so
Jun 22, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it looks like they all pull the same amount of wattage, so I wonder if I could get away with a 1050 ti 
Jun 22, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi send me your 1050 ti so I can test 
Jun 22, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is I got the 1050 Ti it was cheap at the time (sale) and I am honestly surprised for 1080P games it even plays Tomb Raider and GTA V on good settings so surprising power
Jun 22, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if you saw but I did get the 750 Ti running lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best I can do is my old 4870 IceQ Pro lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did and benchmarks?
Jun 22, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: After a couple reboots it worked fine, Unigine Heaven benchmarks and Furmark was able to take it up to 46w peak lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All worked fine, hit 100% utilization and no crashes or freezes or weird artifacting or anything
Jun 22, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Unigine Heaven benchmark was reporting the wrong GPU clock speed, it was marked like 100mhz higher than it should lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea if it was actually running like that though
Jun 22, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just weird Linux thing
Jun 22, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol too fast!!!!
Jun 22, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously Linux just knew I wanted to OC the already OC'd GPU 
Jun 22, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.evga.com/products/specs/gpu.aspx?pn=2af49523-559f-4b95-af14-f0c2a5d70b26 < This is the 750 Ti lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was reporting like 1320mhz or something weirdly
Jun 22, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 100mhz higher than boost clock lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried that on my 1050 Ti it did not like it it's one of those factory OCed ones
Jun 22, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did not go well lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom looks like my 1050 but it's 2 fans and a 6pin power I think lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/19032163836?iid=124228889203&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=124228889203&targetid=882300791467&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1014984&poi=&campaignid=1669934606&mkgroupid=65058347459&rlsatarget=pla-882300791467&abcId=1123856&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwirz3BRD_ARIsAImf7LMCBhlpXCQ-UXQRdby-Q23QDaIPdRxhQmv78Yqh1sjtdU9Ja1s56scaAtyTEALw_wcB
Jun 22, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had an epiphany.... RertroArch should associate a core to a folder of games.... In the UI should be a GUI representation of systems so just drag the folder SNES ROMs to the picture of the SNES done lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should not have to pick a core Everytime lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:34 AM - TomRannd: hey... by all means... retroarch IS open source... 
Jun 22, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure you can just set a preferred core per system and then load the games from your library
Jun 22, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I've been playing Paper Mario I just select the game and go lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:35 AM - TomRannd: now, what they DO need to make it easier to delete cores.
Jun 22, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:35 AM - TomRannd: oh wow english i'm good at
Jun 22, 2020 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure you just delete the core in a file manager lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's integrated into the GUI though, not 100% sure 
Jun 22, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no there is lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Load Core / Information / Core Information / Delete Core
Jun 22, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently
Jun 22, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will those Harrison Hacks use RetroArch but be hides it and makes it work so good lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:38 AM - TomRannd: oh! yeah i just see that now! well, still a little bit of a hassle but oh well. setting up retroarch in the first place is a little bit of a task, not too hard but not good to do if you don't have the time.
Jun 22, 2020 1:38 AM - TomRannd: look at me running my mouth again. it's like i just vomit words. can't... stop... talking...
Jun 22, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's what I like the preconfigured packs less pain lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd post naughty links if I could but lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/c/HarrisonHacks
Jun 22, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He has some great videos though
Jun 22, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TurboGrafx Mini he did... Sheer work of art
Jun 22, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna play me some when I get home lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me gotta move the BT adapter to the front of the computer....
Jun 22, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From the back it messes up somehow
Jun 22, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it works but my desk is partially blocking the signal or something is interference causing
Jun 22, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to plug it in the front but holy shit they put the brightest blue LED possible... And it blinks like a strobe light lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I could open it up and bypass that shit lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nail polish seems to be the solution everyone says
Jun 22, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-3090-ampere-3dmark-time-spy-score-leaks
Jun 22, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom needs one of those for his server lol
Jun 22, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3UlrQVO2914
Jun 22, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-lCCEDDSqno


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 23, 2020)

Jun 22, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1FTCogRZMxo
Jun 22, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Qt2GkwwypDw it might be a meme but I can honestly see that point of view lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:32 AM - Veho: People are posting single images as YT videos?
Jun 22, 2020 6:40 AM - TomRannd: guess so
Jun 22, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi they sell little round stickers for dimming bright leds
Jun 22, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: or you can just use electrical tape to block the light completely
Jun 22, 2020 8:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: permanent marker would probably do a good job and less permanent than nail polish
Jun 22, 2020 9:51 AM - Extrasklep: I use paper tape for dimming leds
Jun 22, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you underestimate the brightness of this one.... Tape might work with like 3-4 layers marker would probably be a joke lol
Jun 22, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: Use tin foil. It's completely obscure.
Jun 22, 2020 10:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi: i think you underestimate how black black permanent marker is
Jun 22, 2020 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: paper tape like masking tape? i agree with psi that would not block very much light
Jun 22, 2020 11:50 AM - DinohScene: Aluminium tape
Jun 22, 2020 12:12 PM - Veho: Aloominum.
Jun 22, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I just checked it's pretty easy to run ethernet to the ONT (Optical Network Terminal)
Jun 22, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can remove like some stuff too lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:31 PM - Extrasklep: Yeah that kind of paper tape, sometimes I have to put on a few layers of it but it works pretty well
Jun 22, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was using foil when I had it plugged in the front but that looks so ghetto lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I might run a USB extension cable and tape it under my desk lol
Jun 22, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Lamb-Beef-Bratwurst-Sausage-Frozen/dp/B013PR43NY
Jun 22, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: "Frozen."
Jun 22, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: You'd better spring for same day delivery.
Jun 22, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true that but I am so curious about it lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of sitting here drooling over it...
Jun 22, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: It just has gyros spices in it.
Jun 22, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: Get some ground beef and lamb and add some gyro spice mix.
Jun 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did do that one time, I made my own gyro meat.
Jun 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It turned out great but kind of labor intense plus I managed to slice my finger open... (my meat blender thing is super sharp...)
Jun 22, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja!!! lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ninjakitchen.com/exclusive-offer/BN801WBKT/ninja-professional-plus-kitchen-system-with-auto-iq/
Jun 22, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one but I got the deluxe version with more add ons lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: Will it blend?
Jun 22, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think it will... I put like frozen fruits in it and it turns them into like ice cream in seconds lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to freeze bananas that are almost too ripe to eat, then throw in some chocolate syrup and milk... so good lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus if you have like 5 bananas freezing them gives you time to eat them later.... VS just banana bread all the time lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:22 PM - TomRannd: vs stands for...
Jun 22, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Versus lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes but banana bread is fucking delicious
Jun 22, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True true lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If we have leftover bananas I like to make banana bread and banana pancakes
Jun 22, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Banana chocolate shake try it 
Jun 22, 2020 1:25 PM - TomRannd: oj im fucking stupid
Jun 22, 2020 1:25 PM - TomRannd: lmao. it's 7 :30 in the morning
Jun 22, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 930 AM here but I have been up since like 3PM yesterday lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did watch like 3 movies at work so that was cool lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's good to be the king 
Jun 22, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it wasn't so boring.... The door I was posted at for the second half of my 12 hours is locked and no one is around to talk too or harass...
Jun 22, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: Banana muffins.
Jun 22, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think I'm ready to buy a samurai sword now.... After watching a bunch of old Japanes samurai movies last night lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GUREN-Tempered-Folded-Samurai-Japanese/dp/B088WDM7NG/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=samurai+sword&qid=1592832683&sprefix=samurai&sr=8-3
Jun 22, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something nice.... Lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: Weeb.
Jun 22, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Buy these instead: https://www.amazon.com/Twin-Blade-Kratos-Sword-Plaque/dp/B00CMB2HXS/
Jun 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can associate with them in a way but instead of a sword i wear a Glock
Jun 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Conan-Barbarian-Atlantean-Hyborian-Sword/dp/B00OJ9JWDE/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=atlantean+sword&qid=1592833111&sprefix=atlantean+swird&sr=8-1
Jun 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Atlantean 
Jun 22, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The riddle of steel
Jun 22, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is best in life?
Jun 22, 2020 1:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 22, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/23/9b/4c/239b4cdc408721dd5efa624601fcbd37.jpg
Jun 22, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: Warm water, good dentistry, soft toilet paper.
Jun 22, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Big tiddy, goth, girlfriend
Jun 22, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 22, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Those are separate things.
Jun 22, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ir44lyG.mp4
Jun 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Hambrew: you gotta check out salmon fiveyears
Jun 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Hambrew: its a really gud piece of musik
Jun 22, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So some Indian guy just called my wife from "Amazon" lol tried to get her to go to some web page.....
Jun 22, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am like "hang up..." Lol
Jun 22, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it was an infected PDF or software they where trying to get her to download or just a form that says "put your banking info here please"
Jun 22, 2020 4:35 PM - TomRannd: call them ben chods
Jun 22, 2020 4:35 PM - TomRannd: ben chod means sister fucker in hini
Jun 22, 2020 4:35 PM - TomRannd: hindi*
Jun 22, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 4:35 PM - TomRannd: they HATE being called that
Jun 22, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His hook was "Someone tried to use your Amazon account to order something for 299 dollars" lol I order stuff like that all the time
Jun 22, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5u9JSnAAU4
Jun 22, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Batmobile lost its wheel joker got away
Jun 22, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Robin laid an egg
Jun 22, 2020 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: so madarchod is mother fucker?
Jun 22, 2020 4:38 PM - TomRannd: yep
Jun 22, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: probably a refund scam
Jun 22, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 4:39 PM - TomRannd: now can you imagine, being named ben and going to india?
Jun 22, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: it almost always is
Jun 22, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: they want you to voluntarily give them money
Jun 22, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye something but I shut that shit down fast lol
Jun 22, 2020 4:40 PM - TomRannd: oh! jdby, i got that matrix led thing to work. i've been doing some really cool shit with it
Jun 22, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: something?
Jun 22, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool tom
Jun 22, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i made one myself once
Jun 22, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8x8 yellow leds
Jun 22, 2020 4:40 PM - TomRannd: nice! i was planning on making one,
Jun 22, 2020 4:41 PM - TomRannd: so yeah, i ordered 5 more. along with 10 of the computer chips i needed to drive the matrix
Jun 22, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked for Dell lol they played us a phone call in training.... "Hello my name is Cindy!" In the background "No no no use one of the male names" lol
Jun 22, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Customer immediately hung up lol
Jun 22, 2020 4:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ILZ60oO.mp4
Jun 22, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: "I'm helping!"
Jun 22, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chair beats fire
Jun 22, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously
Jun 22, 2020 5:00 PM - TomRannd: duh
Jun 22, 2020 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/12/16/japan.virtual.wedding/index.html
Jun 22, 2020 5:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lol 
Jun 22, 2020 5:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xr8GAXb.mp4
Jun 22, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: French dip sandwich instructions unclear
Jun 22, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eEqtHEx
Jun 22, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/glrhFLb.jpg
Jun 22, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uLWOwp8.jpg lol
Jun 22, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: https://digg.com/2016/parrot-witness-protection
Jun 22, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn9vg36cEO0
Jun 22, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho might enjoy that video
Jun 22, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I think it was he who was thinking about those
Jun 22, 2020 6:12 PM - Veho: I just saw that yesterday  
Jun 22, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like fun lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: Yes, I was thinking about them, and as always I spent a week researching it and coming to the conclusion it would be cheaper and easier to just buy a tiny smartphone and run emulators.
Jun 22, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At my age though I need a bigger screen lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho so true
Jun 22, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just use a BT controller and my phone
Jun 22, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: An 8bitdo one but I am considering replacing it with a Xbox One controller
Jun 22, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/06/22/man-refusing-to-wear-mask-fights-his-way-into-walmart-in-florida/amp/
Jun 22, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/features/overclocking-intel-core-i9-10900k
Jun 22, 2020 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Psis dad out shopping again?
Jun 22, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15865/intel-to-use-nanowirenanoribbon-transistors-in-volume-in-five-years
Jun 22, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Jun 22, 2020 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Meanwhile at kmart
Jun 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So got GPU drivers working in a Windows to Go install now lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Using the NVMe USB was such a good idea lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Benching looks accurate for a 750 ti, power draw was reported to around 40w, so all what I already knew from Linux
Jun 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But using tools I'm actually familiar with lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm stress testing the shitty CPU cuz I was curious about how cool the fans keep the thing, and running full tilt for the last like 5 minutes and the shitty CPU only hit a maximum of 60C 
Jun 22, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not even for very long, just at the start lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the fans didn't ramp up from minimum at all
Jun 22, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My Cooler Master N200 case just arrived, for a cheap case I am pleasantly surprised
Jun 22, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It wouldn't work for my personal machine of course lol
Jun 22, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not enough drive bays  I think it can hold 2 3.5 inch and 2 2.5 inch drives
Jun 22, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But for the living room that's fine lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft drive bays? Just tape them to the inside of the side panel
Jun 22, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a professional 
Jun 22, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol That's kind of how my main machine is right now... like 5 mechanical drives and 2 SSD's lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus a DVD burner
Jun 22, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and a USB front panel thingy
Jun 22, 2020 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work desktop was like that, I only had a 3.5" HDD and a 2.5" SSD, but the SSD was just kinda hanging in the bottom of the case cuz it doesn't have any 2.5" bays cuz it was old as fuck lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's fine SSD's can just float
Jun 22, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not like they will vibrate loose or something lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did make the right decision on my main PC's case though, it has tons of bays for hard drives
Jun 22, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it can hold 6 3.5s and I don't know how many SSD's if I mounted them.... lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just plug them in and stash them in an empty bay I don't even screw them in lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The case from Skytech is pretty piss poor for that lol. I think 2 3.5" drive bays and 2 2.5" bays that just screw onto the PSU shroud lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the case for my i5 7600k is a full sized ATX, so it can fit all the fucking 3.5" and 2.5" drives lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 8 total or something
Jun 22, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus the SATA connector on the top
Jun 22, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.rosewill.com/product/case-rosewill-nighthawk-117-atx-full-tower-gaming-computer-case-supports-up-to-420-mm-long-vga-card-5-fans-pre-installed-fan-speed-control-retail/ <
Jun 22, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For my Ryzen 3600 PC, I have to have like 1 of my internal HDDs just sit in the bottom of the case
Jun 22, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ended up using little bits of blue tack to secure it to the bottom
Jun 22, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 22, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-N200-Computer-Mini-ITX/dp/B00CUZP0SU wow it went up in price lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Nighthawk is so old it's not even on Amazon anymore lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Rosewill even has any more to sell
Jun 22, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I remember those being a highly recommended case though
Jun 22, 2020 7:15 PM - kenenthk: That case looks like a rejected tesla model
Jun 22, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rosewill.com/product/case-rosewill-nighthawk-117-atx-full-tower-gaming-computer-case-supports-up-to-420-mm-long-vga-card-5-fans-pre-installed-fan-speed-control-retail/
Jun 22, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I think it looks rather stylish 
Jun 22, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beats the hell out of the HP case the machine is in now...
Jun 22, 2020 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Did you get the panties I sent you
Jun 22, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes tell your mom thank you I don't need a car cover now 
Jun 22, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (kidding) lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is that the right case? the 117? If so I am pretty jealous of all those front USB ports lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:19 PM - kenenthk: My headphone jack broke on the front of my case
Jun 22, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you replace it kenenthk?
Jun 22, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am unfamiliar on how they plug into the case... like the port lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Strangely I now plug my headphones into my monitor.
Jun 22, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Display Port somehow routes the audio that way (or it can at least)
Jun 22, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Peace me and my 720p 32" dvi monitor alone you ass
Jun 22, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Leave
Jun 22, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was using 720P before this one
Jun 22, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But on VGA no DVI lol
Jun 22, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am slowly getting less cables to my PC, with the BlueTooth I was able to unplug 2 cables that I used Xbox 360 controllers for... Xbox One controller is nice 
Jun 22, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I switch to a BT keyboard that would be another
Jun 22, 2020 8:24 PM - Androidian: Anyone know if the Wii U eshop is actually going down in july?
Jun 22, 2020 8:26 PM - TomRannd: i doubt it. wiiU is still too new, and since we have corona virus goin on, people are staying at home and buying botw like crazy. shutting down the eshop at this time would really fuck nintendo over, and piss a ton of people off, too
Jun 22, 2020 8:26 PM - TomRannd: but then again, nintendo always manages to recover from mistakes, that is if they even made one in the first place
Jun 22, 2020 8:28 PM - Androidian: Cool. Just checking cuz i might buy a wii u for the games that haven't been ported yet
Jun 22, 2020 8:28 PM - kenenthk: I think my 360s haunted it keeps turning its self on
Jun 22, 2020 8:28 PM - Androidian: which model?
Jun 22, 2020 8:28 PM - TomRannd: ken, maybe you got some sorta dust touching the power button thing. that sensor is crazy sensitive. either way a cursed 360 is pretty damn cool
Jun 22, 2020 8:29 PM - Androidian: lol yeah
Jun 22, 2020 8:38 PM - TomRannd: oh god, i'm so pumped for tomorrow
Jun 22, 2020 8:38 PM - TomRannd: all the shit i ordered is being delivered. 140 bucks worth of little gadgets
Jun 22, 2020 8:43 PM - Androidian: dang nice
Jun 22, 2020 8:46 PM - kenenthk: It's been jealous every since I got a hacked ps3
Jun 22, 2020 8:51 PM - TomRannd: lol ken, be careful that xbox might kill you if you dont give it a foot rub every so often...
Jun 22, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:24 PM - Androidian: Anyone know if the Wii U eshop is actually going down in july? < It's only closing in locations that did not have a full eShop
Jun 22, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for major countries, US, UK, EU, etc etc it'll be live
Jun 22, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.siliconera.com/nintendo-3ds-eshop-and-wii-u-closing-on-july-31-2020-in-some-countries/ <
Jun 22, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: You mean corona didnt affect it? 
Jun 22, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Please stay 6 feet apart when online shopping
Jun 22, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: perhaps it did...
Jun 22, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just the usual "Wii U was an utter failure"
Jun 22, 2020 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Like kmart?
Jun 22, 2020 8:53 PM - TomRannd: it sorta was, mind you the idea was amazing. concept it good, i just feel like the wii never needed a "successor" in the first place
Jun 22, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it absolutely was lol
Jun 22, 2020 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Back in the day all my friend did was use his will as a netflix box
Jun 22, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It sold like 15 million units total
Jun 22, 2020 8:54 PM - TomRannd: personally, i didn't like the wii either. but i see potential, and why others like it so much.
Jun 22, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It got outsold by the Vita by a few million units lol
Jun 22, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which makes it much more depressing
Jun 22, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since Nintendo fans like to circle jerk on how the Vita was a failure, too
Jun 22, 2020 8:55 PM - kenenthk: What about the vitatv  
Jun 22, 2020 8:55 PM - TomRannd: ewww
Jun 22, 2020 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Give us $100 no wait $50 ok you can just have the vitatv for free
Jun 22, 2020 8:57 PM - TomRannd: kids at school these days act like fucking retards when i bring in old  devices(gameboy, nds and even the 3ds) and i love it
Jun 22, 2020 9:00 PM - kenenthk: You're 17 you're still a child 
Jun 22, 2020 9:02 PM - TomRannd: you;re right, i am still a child. i enjoy being a kid. makes smoking weed a lot more interesting
Jun 22, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/57ed984e9de4bbb0f817ec59/1587921542156-HUXDZW93NTPIQ71AXU4H/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kOyctPanBqSdf7WQMpY1FsRZw-zPPgdn4jUwVcJE1ZvWQUxwkmyExglNqGp0IvTJZUJFbgE-7XRK3dMEBRBhUpzdDaU_bF7Ds5W9lU7yP8WpaBCM76uVnxdYD9Ka9eZj3NBMAuNC_ujA-eHPkEsGI2A/basic200501.gif?format=750w
Jun 22, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Fu veho that's too much reading
Jun 22, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho all true
Jun 22, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyyyyy I got IDRAC working lol
Jun 22, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And boy is it shitty 
Jun 22, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Half the shit doesn't load properly, have to keep fucking refreshing to get it to work lol
Jun 22, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I can see power usage stats and stuff, that's neat lol
Jun 22, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It peaked at a whole 200W so farl ol
Jun 22, 2020 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Use a 100w psu
Jun 22, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aztTf2gI55k
Jun 22, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like you might get like a 5 dollar coupon for another WD hard drive Tom lol
Jun 22, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 22, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I just noticed I have been paying for Amazon since 2006 lol
Jun 22, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally worth it over the years to be honest.
Jun 22, 2020 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Bu 2026 itll be 19.99 per month
Jun 22, 2020 11:49 PM - kenenthk: By
Jun 22, 2020 11:50 PM - kenenthk: It feels like a movie popcorn night
Jun 23, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXbZyo9rEqA
Jun 23, 2020 12:15 AM - Gabriel80809: Eu recentemente descompactei um arquivo PGD da iso do Naruto Impact mais ao modificar a iso não abre a parte onde foi modificado, abre ate certa parte, mais na hora que a parte que foi modificado não roda, editei uma música mais a iso não roda essa parte, é como si ela não aceitasse o arquivo novo! O que eu faço?
Jun 23, 2020 12:16 AM - TomRannd: This is an english site man,
Jun 23, 2020 12:17 AM - TomRannd: este es un sitio solo en inglés
Jun 23, 2020 12:20 AM - Gabriel80809: Excuse me.  Well, recently I unzipped a file from a psp iso, the file was compressed in .pgd, I decompressed and that's it, I took the new song and put it over the original file, but the iso doesn't open where it was modified, I changed a song  of the unzipped file I saved it and put it in the iso again, more, I went to test it, there in some part the iso goes well, more when running the modified
Jun 23, 2020 12:22 AM - Gabriel80809: Excuse me.  Well, recently I unzipped a file from a psp iso, the file was compressed in .pgd, I decompressed and that's it, I took the new song and put it over the original file, but the iso doesn't open where it was modified
Jun 23, 2020 12:23 AM - Gabriel80809: I changed a song  of the unzipped file I saved it and put it in the iso again, more, I went to test it, there in some part the iso goes well, more when running the modified music the iso doesn’t advance anymore, it kind of freezes, as if it didn’t accept the  aequivo that I put!  can you help me??
Jun 23, 2020 12:23 AM - TomRannd: i am not familiar with psp, at all. not only that, the shoutbox is not really a place for help. we have psp threads and stuff, i'm sure someone will help you.
Jun 23, 2020 12:23 AM - TomRannd: do you know how to make a thread?
Jun 23, 2020 12:25 AM - Gabriel80809: Oh yes, sure!  I will open right now!  please excuse my english not being so good, sometimes i get really confused!  excuse me
Jun 23, 2020 12:25 AM - TomRannd: if you do, https://gbatemp.net/categories/sony-psp-discussions.222/ this right here is the place you'll want to make it. pick the category that you think suits your question best, and wait for an answer.
Jun 23, 2020 12:27 AM - Gabriel80809: Right.  Thanks for helping me!  I hope someone helps me!
Jun 23, 2020 12:30 AM - TomRannd: yeah, i hope so too. you have a good chance of having someone help you out
Jun 23, 2020 3:27 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 24, 2020)

Jun 23, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hug
Jun 23, 2020 4:16 AM - TomRannd: hug
Jun 23, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/v09aAgCBW_g
Jun 23, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YTkcwhJAm8M
Jun 23, 2020 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Text me up links
Jun 23, 2020 5:20 AM - Sicklyboy: Noice
Jun 23, 2020 5:20 AM - Sicklyboy: New cool shoutbox thread for cool people https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/?thread=platform69420
Jun 23, 2020 5:25 AM - kenenthk: I'm not cool enough
Jun 23, 2020 5:26 AM - TomRannd: i don't belong here...
Jun 23, 2020 5:26 AM - TomRannd: fuck it yes i do
Jun 23, 2020 6:16 AM - Sicklyboy: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Jun 23, 2020 6:20 AM - kenenthk: Hue
Jun 23, 2020 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Sickly did it
Jun 23, 2020 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Uh
Jun 23, 2020 10:52 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: am I cool enough?
Jun 23, 2020 11:01 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZZaGCmr
Jun 23, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QQdGcdD
Jun 23, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DylN1s7
Jun 23, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fQGBppL
Jun 23, 2020 12:00 PM - Veho: HEY KEN  https://i.imgur.com/CVUlerl.jpg
Jun 23, 2020 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1ZVSxi6.jpg
Jun 23, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That computer is pretty interesting
Jun 23, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably 8 bits and runs like 700Hz lol
Jun 23, 2020 12:09 PM - Veho: Just like Tom's new server  ;O;
Jun 23, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My headache is finally letting up... It's still there but at least I can go today with no Excedrin lol
Jun 23, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say that now but this afternoon may be different lol
Jun 23, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MG6UXTC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 23, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered this lol Tomorrow by 9PM.... so like 36 hours? That's pretty cool lol
Jun 23, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/nmboe6vy2j651.jpg
Jun 23, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My house in a few days probably lol
Jun 23, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2khJ2cE.jpg
Jun 23, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2020/06/19/caught-on-camera-video-shows-hit-and-run-driver-speeding-down-91-freeway-in-corona-with-motorcycle-wrapped-around-front-bumper/
Jun 23, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lJZ3GZGxm0&feature=youtu.be
Jun 23, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/ha5q0p/wtf/
Jun 23, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5D98wha
Jun 23, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5MyvwOZ
Jun 23, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: "Zoinks! You've taken a wrong turn."
Jun 23, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZWAUTFf.mp4
Jun 23, 2020 1:27 PM - TheRedfox: Is it still a sin to necro a thread from 10 years ago in the EOF?
Jun 23, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: Yes. Why would you do that?
Jun 23, 2020 3:24 PM - TheRedfox: Because i feel like being rebellious
Jun 23, 2020 3:24 PM - TheRedfox: What would be the punishment :think:
Jun 23, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: BAN
Jun 23, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, RAID controller showed up and now I have 8 whole TBs of space to play with on the server...
Jun 23, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...or I would, if the dude included the right cables lol. Fucker sent me cables for some older server chassis, so they don't reach all the way to the card
Jun 23, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I used the PCIe riser and extended it so I could at least test it
Jun 23, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And set up a RAID to make sure all was well
Jun 23, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SMART data in the RAID config showed the drives had the usual number of power on tests for a brand new HDD, so that's good too
Jun 23, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: Can I post this in the meme box, or is it too risque?
Jun 23, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lgrTtmo
Jun 23, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Argonian titties = totally meme box ok
Jun 23, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 23, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tYsu2EF
Jun 23, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: "Zoinks! You've taken a wrong turn.  Let's split up, gang. If you're looking for an image, it's probably been deleted or may not have existed at all."
Jun 23, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: It was porn, admit it.
Jun 23, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/tYsu2EF <
Jun 23, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Okay how in the fuck does TOm's link work but Psi's doesn't?
Jun 23, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Ah, removed the "gallery" bit.
Jun 23, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sort of Veho
Jun 23, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: Also, ew.
Jun 23, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I bought a 200 foot cat 7 Patch cable last night should be here in a couple of hours 
Jun 23, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I have eaten worse.... but for some reason that disturbed me more.
Jun 23, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus deodorant tastes awful lol
Jun 23, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now buy me a 500ft cable pls
Jun 23, 2020 5:45 PM - Veho: I've licked the occasional armpit in my day, but that picture is still gross.
Jun 23, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wouldn't do it in public for sure
Jun 23, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/WaTIRP7
Jun 23, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: Pew pew pew.
Jun 23, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now my issue will be running it the way it's supposed to be.... Climb into a 120F attic with like 18 inches of clearance crawl all the way across my house... drop cable maybe if pull doesn't work lol
Jun 23, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank fuck all my cable runs are from the basement lol
Jun 23, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The AC makes it so fucking cold in there
Jun 23, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like easily 5+ degrees colder in my basement then upstairs
Jun 23, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though pretty much all the vents blowing into the basement are closed
Jun 23, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for like 2 that can't be
Jun 23, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Houses in Florida suck no basements (almost none) and the roofs are not tilted as much because no snow so the incentive to have a decent attic is non existant
Jun 23, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/FURR8BL
Jun 23, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/UsFxbbh
Jun 23, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Lol shitbox is broke
Jun 23, 2020 6:20 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TYnc1VQ.jpg
Jun 23, 2020 6:41 PM - Veho: We had that type of spoon until the 2000s.
Jun 23, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: In fact I think they're still available, it's just that nobody's using them because they suck  
Jun 23, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am pretty sure that "fact" is wrong
Jun 23, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have used them and I didn't really drink coffee before the 90's lol
Jun 23, 2020 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: why do you have AC in your basement lol
Jun 23, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OZjhq94
Jun 23, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I think the cold air just sinks down there lol
Jun 23, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's central air
Jun 23, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The furnace is located in the basement, which also acts as the air handler
Jun 23, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AC cools air, fan from the furnace pushes it around the house
Jun 23, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ducts run under the main floor, so there are a few vents that also push air into the basement
Jun 23, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see how those spoons could be used to snort anything they aren't even hollow
Jun 23, 2020 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that still leaves the question why are there vents that push air into the basement and can't be closed
Jun 23, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, the previous owners put the shitty vents there
Jun 23, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume they were, y'know, using the basement
Jun 23, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You put a little pile of coke on the spoon and put the spoon under a nostril and bam lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And wanted it hot/cold all the time
Jun 23, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that's a really dumb way to snort coke, you're gonna spill it
Jun 23, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol usual way is to get a lille marble slab and chop chop chop then a little short straw and a couple of strippers... lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: too cold or too hot all year round is as bad as not having anything
Jun 23, 2020 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: by short straw you mean cash
Jun 23, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2JSXKFWqGI
Jun 23, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that assumes they kept the house as cool/hot as I do
Jun 23, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I doubt lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: the good news is
Jun 23, 2020 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: your basement's the perfect place to put a crypto miner
Jun 23, 2020 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe that's what they did?
Jun 23, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...no. The husband used to host fantasy football stuff in the basement
Jun 23, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Jun 23, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 1500W or so of extra heat production should even things out
Jun 23, 2020 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: or put your server down there, same thing 
Jun 23, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the server will be going down in the basement lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too loud to keep upstairs
Jun 23, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the winter it can be free heat 
Jun 23, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of free stuff... I just looked into a Tesla Solar roof thingy and the prices are pretty damned good. Like 83 dollars a month for 6 years (but it should save more than that in electricity lol)
Jun 23, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So basically free for me 
Jun 23, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it, Amazon... my cable was delayed so tomorrow lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: Are you talking about their solar shingles or some other thing, Psi?
Jun 23, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I can recase my wife's PC
Jun 23, 2020 7:15 PM - Veho: I wonder how much I could save on electricity if I install a solar panel on my balcony  
Jun 23, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I don't think so?
Jun 23, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: servers don't have to be noisy it's just that if it's 1U you're limited to like 40mm fans and 2U is limited to like 80mm and they have to spin fast to push enough air but there are alternative ways like a liquid cooler turned on the side
Jun 23, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho if they are good panels if you could get like 9X9 feet? (not sure what that is in European) they can put our like 200 watts or something?
Jun 23, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you couldn't mount the servers in a sealed metal box in the winter and go fanless lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho also it depends on what latitude you live in? Like I am kinda close to the equator so solar is gonna be awesome here.
Jun 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The skin cancer risk cannot be beat here lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to limit my outside in the sun time to about 15 minutes a day... lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think LG has some like 350w panels out now
Jun 23, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're like 5x3 ft panels
Jun 23, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the Tesla ones are pretty good according to the web page lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.lg.com/us/business/neon%C2%AE-r/lg-lg365q1k-v5 < yeah these
Jun 23, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that's nice
Jun 23, 2020 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: solar is a good idea just don't get a powerwall because they increase the time for ROI a lot and they don't even last that long so you have to keep pouring money in to replace it
Jun 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Tesla's Solar panels are pretty much same spec as LG's ones
Jun 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe a little less, 320w or something
Jun 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tesla.com/solarpanels
Jun 23, 2020 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: also florida surprisingly enough is probably not the best place for solar
Jun 23, 2020 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: solar panels don't like heat, so they work best in areas with lots of sun and yet with only moderate heat
Jun 23, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh is fine, they will love it here  lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus save me a few bucks a month is always nice
Jun 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They lose like .39% power for every degree above 25C apparently
Jun 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to their specs
Jun 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly these will pay for themselves in like 6 years then 14 more years of reduced bills so that's nice lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you lose like 1.3W every degree above 25C
Jun 23, 2020 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Lpnycsi.mp4
Jun 23, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes for a few days it will hit like 103F here and 25C is 77F lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So most of the year it should be fine lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's just air temp, that doesn't account for surface
Jun 23, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will water cool it and overclock it  lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We did some science experiment back in high school to raise awareness for dogs in summer, IIRC sidewalks can hit like 130F when it's only like 80F outside and sunny lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe it was 90F, I don't remember lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either way, your solar panels will definitely "overheat" and you're gonna lose a good amount of power lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe like 15-25% at absolute worst case
Jun 23, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta put them in the shade, duh 
Jun 23, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still will be fine just add more of them lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cover your entire property with solar panels
Jun 23, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Produce all the powr
Jun 23, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited power.gif lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/e_DqV1xdf-Y
Jun 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would never turn anything off if I had that much electricity lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: buy a few tesla coils and run them 24/7 lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: use them to guard the property, anyone that gets close gets zapped
Jun 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Kain does that in Command and Conquer? Lol
Jun 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all those games someday I'll set up a XP retro machine to play them
Jun 23, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Later tonight rebuild PC n the morning grocery shopping tomorrow night run cable... Ahh my days off are so relaxing lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenchan
Jun 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tLP1TfIMzU2L0w2YPTiyE7NU0jOSMwDAEW-Bmw&q=ken+chan&oq=ken+chan&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46l2j0l2.5607j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jun 23, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tLP1TfIMzU2L0w2YPTiyE7NU0jOSMwDAEW-Bmw&q=ken+chan&oq=ken+chan&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46l2j0l2.5607j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jun 23, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5000-cezanne-apu-family-spotted-zen-3-cpu-vega-gpu-cores/amp/
Jun 23, 2020 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Answer my pm
Jun 23, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to see AMD push the GPUs in their new APUs harder
Jun 23, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But sadly not with 5000 series 
Jun 23, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The whole "HEY LOOK IT'S BATTLEFIELD 5 ON AN INTEL IGPU RUNNING AT HIGH HAHAHA" thing is pretty impressive
Jun 23, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if the game is like 2 years old now or whatever lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They could canibalize the low end GPU market....
Jun 23, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't see why they don't
Jun 23, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely going to be interesting when Intel Xe comes out
Jun 23, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also IGPU should convert to some sort of co processor if a regular GPU is installed
Jun 23, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still think AMD had the right idea with their APU/GPU crossfire thing lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you had an APU, you could Crossfire that with a dedicated AMD GPU for more power
Jun 23, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, at the time, it could've been a pretty good boost since AMD's older APUs had much better GPUs than CPUs initially
Jun 23, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not amazing, but like miles ahead of shitty Intel HD 4000 and whatever else
Jun 23, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True for sure
Jun 23, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or APU could be used for desktop Shiz then fire up big GPU for games
Jun 23, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that's how most laptops work lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The integrated GPU in my Razer Blade is what outputs to the screen
Jun 23, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the dedicated GPU renders high end stuff like games
Jun 23, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's one of the reasons I haven't bothered doing a dual boot hackintosh on this thing lol, the dedicated GPU just doesn't work in Mac OS cuz the integrated GPU handles output
Jun 23, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only works if you plug it into an external monitor, cuz the HDMI port is connected to the dedicated GPU, but not the integrated one
Jun 23, 2020 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Also IGPU should convert to some sort of co processor if a regular GPU is installed
Jun 23, 2020 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it kinda does, you can use it for OpenCL and hardware encoding with QuickSync/Media Foundation and such
Jun 23, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: weird, so does that mean if you use an external monitor you can only use the dedicated gpu?
Jun 23, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 23, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a weird setup that, AFAIK, was mostly for use with VR
Jun 23, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that you'd want to use a mobile 1060 for VR
Jun 23, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But eh lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/06/23/1812206/dozens-of-women-in-gaming-speak-out-about-sexism-and-harassment
Jun 23, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dozens of them!!!!
Jun 23, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it technically meets the "VR Ready" requirements Tom but so does a GTX 970...
Jun 23, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've only tried it on a 970 with streaming to my gear vr over vridge so it isn't a true test but besides the latency added from that, the frame times were all over the place
Jun 23, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and the 970 is some 10-15% faster than a mobile 1060
Jun 23, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played half life alyx with a 970 lol. Had to be at all low
Jun 23, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: only very simple games were enjoyable
Jun 23, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of VR, i'm kinda tempted to get a HP Reverb G2 once they're out
Jun 23, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like the best option if you don't have the money for a valve index
Jun 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looks nice, yeah
Jun 23, 2020 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i really don't want to have to use outside in tracking
Jun 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm fine with just my cheapo WMR setup for the most part, I'd consider it if I upgraded
Jun 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard VR damages your depth perception in the brain lol
Jun 23, 2020 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk how the controller stuff works with VR do you think the controllers will just work in games that support vive controllers?
Jun 23, 2020 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: they look pretty similar
Jun 23, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://opto.ca/health-library/are-virtual-reality-headsets-dangerous-for-our-eyes#:~:text=Extended%20exposure%20to%20the%20awkward,information%20and%20known%20body%20position.
Jun 23, 2020 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: how does that work with yours?
Jun 23, 2020 8:58 PM - TheCasualties: I played HL alyx on a mobile 1050 and 8300h cpu. It got weird at some parts but not unplayable. All settings at low of course
Jun 23, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need the Vive base station and lighthouses to use them with windows mixed reality headsets
Jun 23, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: "However, the news is not all bad. When used as instructed by an optometrist, some VR headsets enable vision development and improvement."
Jun 23, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: this just reminded me of something funny
Jun 23, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the WMR wands are good enough for pretty much all VR games
Jun 23, 2020 8:59 PM - TheCasualties: Hp Reverb is a WMR headset right? They work fine in pretty much any steam VR game.
Jun 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With SteamVR the controls can be ported to any of the wands
Jun 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vive, Oculus, or WMR
Jun 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the dev can bother anyways
Jun 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But most do
Jun 23, 2020 9:00 PM - TheCasualties: That first few days of Boneworks not having WMR config was.. interesting
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: my grandma wanted to get her license back so she was trying to improve her vision/perception with some pc software and she downloaded some thing that was supposed to do that and it was literally a powerpoint presentation where you had to click the little dot on each image and i did a double take "hold on, this looks awfully familiar"
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: the screamer appeared seconds after i realized
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I tried playing Boneworks without WMR support when it first came out lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a good experience lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it doesn't just automatically work Tom?
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But after support it was ok
Jun 23, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: uh
Jun 23, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get software that lets you map stuff
Jun 23, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's iffy and depends on the game
Jun 23, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most big titles just support WMR out of the box though
Jun 23, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And most indie too now
Jun 23, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's usually old stuff that doesn't
Jun 23, 2020 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: are the WMR controllers at least universal so if it has support then any WMR controller will work without supporting each one individually?
Jun 23, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: and what about Revive? does that work?
Jun 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WVQv6Br8woI?t=18
Jun 23, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: with controller support and all?
Jun 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But of like the 50+ VR games I've downloaded maybe only like 3 or 4 had issues
Jun 23, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, WMR controllers are all the same
Jun 23, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, revive works
Jun 23, 2020 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: they certainly don't all look the same
Jun 23, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame cheapo WMR stopped being cheapo, its really the best option to figure out if you want to try VR
Jun 23, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I paid $160 for my kit lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: the reverb G1 and G2 had very different controllers afaik
Jun 23, 2020 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: your $160 kit is probably not very good 
Jun 23, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they look different, they're not a WMR controller then.
Jun 23, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: and anyway it's better to spend $300 on something you'll actually want to use than spend $160 just to find out you want to spend $300+ more on a better headset
Jun 23, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: hold on
Jun 23, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's quite good lol.  105 FOV, 90hz refresh rate, 2880x1440 res
Jun 23, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For 2016 it was good anyways lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only shitty thing is meh inside out tracking
Jun 23, 2020 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://assets.pcmag.com/media/images/645861-hp-reverb-11.jpg?thumb=y&width=980&height=456
Jun 23, 2020 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: touchpads and few buttons
Jun 23, 2020 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the G2 looks more like rift controllers with more buttons and no touchpads
Jun 23, 2020 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://specials-images.forbesimg.com/imageserve/5ecfd5d47513460006096977/960x0.jpg?fit=scale
Jun 23, 2020 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: so then what happens with older games that expect the touchpads
Jun 23, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then it's a custom controller, not a WMR one
Jun 23, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're SOL I would guess lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:14 PM - TheCasualties: Wow those basically are rift controllers. Wonder how steam controller config woud handle it
Jun 23, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the controllers are SteamVR compatible? valve had a hand in design of this thing
Jun 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If imagine so, would be commerical suicide not to
Jun 23, 2020 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess they won't work with anything made specifically for WMR but who cares about that 
Jun 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_3006148373693316.html
Jun 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think there are any WMR only games lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I don't know about that one
Jun 23, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wrist mounted tablet?
Jun 23, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It reminds me of those cheapo knock off iPod touches lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have one 
Jun 23, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was awful
Jun 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make it like Captain America's shield and you can use it for defense and watching movies lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: 2.8 inches, not much of a tablet  
Jun 23, 2020 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: HP claims "delivers a more immersive, comfortable and compatible experience than the previous generation"
Jun 23, 2020 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: more compatible i guess would mean direct SteamVR support
Jun 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: But hey, 3GB RAM, 16GB storage, Android, the works.
Jun 23, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless they're talking about stuff like distance between eyes and lenses and IPD adjustment and it has nothing to do with the games
Jun 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: I bet it runs a lot of emulators.
Jun 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: 
Jun 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: AND, it fits into an Altoids mints tin  
Jun 23, 2020 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fortnite on a smartwatch  that's gold
Jun 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao but just get this and a couple of straps some hot glue.... lol https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Desbloqueado-Pantalla-Ordenador/dp/B082675GJF/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Samsung+View+18.4+Tablet&qid=1592947164&s=electronics&sr=1-3
Jun 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: It's only 5 times the price  
Jun 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Hang on let me check the time..." lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Use it to block corona virus!"
Jun 23, 2020 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi the flap would get in the way, doesn't look like it's removable
Jun 23, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With a hacksaw and some determination anything is removable lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weather or not it still functions after... lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Wisepoch-Screen-Android-1920x1080-Bluetooth/dp/B07T6Z4XPH/ref=psdc_1232597011_t3_B082675GJF damn 24 inches even Kens mom would aprove lol
Jun 23, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Well your daughter wouldnt still too small
Jun 23, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-VSD243-BKA-US0-10-Point-Digital-Bluetooth/dp/B07PL7QZ35/ref=psdc_1232597011_t3_B07T6Z4XPH Viewsonic makes Android stuff now?
Jun 23, 2020 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: also looks like whoever took that picture with fortnite had baby hands
Jun 23, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jun 23, 2020 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably an actual baby tbh
Jun 23, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: which makes it completely pointless cause that thing would not fit on a baby's wrist 
Jun 23, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Hen isnt working tonight
Jun 23, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: Maybe around the baby's waist.
Jun 23, 2020 9:27 PM - TheCasualties: max 32GB sd card supported oof
Jun 23, 2020 9:28 PM - TheCasualties: wonder if a microsd adapter world work
Jun 23, 2020 9:28 PM - Veho: But I love how devices in promo photos magically change size depending on what you want to show off.
Jun 23, 2020 9:28 PM - Veho: "Insanely small and portable!" SHovel-sized hand holding a postage stamp.
Jun 23, 2020 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Only if it adapts
Jun 23, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: "Incredibly huge, bright, amazing screen!" Barbie doll hand holding an A4 sheet of paper.
Jun 23, 2020 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Some girls like it small 
Jun 23, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: And photoshop all over the place.
Jun 23, 2020 9:33 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/hYdvpoRhQMo
Jun 23, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc
Jun 23, 2020 10:05 PM - s1aught3r: is there anyone who can help me with 3ds homebrew ciao failure to install?
Jun 23, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask in the 3DS section
Jun 23, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're more likely to get the help you need there
Jun 23, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know a bit about 3DS hacking... but that specific issue is a tough one, usually I would say download it again and see if that fixes you up
Jun 23, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure your using the latest firmware and latest hacked firmware and crap
Jun 23, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What homebrew is it?
Jun 23, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you manually downloading it on a PC or using one of the FreeShop type things out for homebrew? Some homebrew is super picky about that and just is not completely compatible
Jun 23, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have you tried turning it off and on again?
Jun 23, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it plugged in?
Jun 23, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 23, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't wait for that cable to arrive... running it is gonna be a pain in the nut sack but once it's done I can more than double my speed  lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 20MBps now so like 50MBps when done maybe 
Jun 23, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't imagine an entire CD in like under 20 seconds...
Jun 23, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I was a kid downloading like 64K was insane
Jun 23, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was talking to a cousin of mine who works at Liquid Web, telling him about my server and stuff and he told me he'd root around in their old stock and see if they had any extra hardware he could steal lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if I had Google here now.... It would be under 10 seconds lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So got my fingers crossed for some more RAM 
Jun 23, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol How much RAM is too much? lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is there such a thing?
Jun 23, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope he finds some cool other things too lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think if you can get enough RAM you should try to set up a WoW server lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With some crazy mods lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He wasn't sure if they had any spare DDR3, but he said he knows they have like a big box of old CPUs and HDDs they occasionally sell off
Jun 23, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give yourself like 100X experience and crazy damage boosts lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just solo the whole game lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU's and HDD's would be nice too Tom lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he can grab you some add in cards....
Jun 23, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping he finds like some X5690s or something lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they keep all their NICs apparently
Jun 23, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, their nice ones
Jun 23, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10gb and such are all in use
Jun 23, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't need any gigabit shit since I have like 4 in this server lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not much else that I'd really need I think
Jun 23, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Pi add in cards to run Android VM's lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll find out probably tomorrow since he works third shift lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If he could pull some better CPUs out of his ass that would be nice
Jun 23, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's my priority I think now that I have everything else lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for one goddamn cable for my RAID card
Jun 23, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just send him with your old CPU's and tell him to swap them for some good ones... lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why is this server acting so slow...."
Jun 23, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine their servers aren't 8+years old lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and Intel isn't exactly known for keeping sockets....
Jun 23, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 1336, 2011, 3647, 1155 and 1151 etc etc etc lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they're on like 4000 something something pins now
Jun 23, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 4189 now whew
Jun 23, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a lot of pins lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the old days you would buy like an overdrive CPU and install that to make the new CPU work on the old socket lol
Jun 23, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what tech they use for communications through those pins? Is it like DDR4 with quad pumped data?
Jun 23, 2020 10:51 PM - kenenthk: They use Morse code
Jun 23, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess since the memory controller is on the die and PCIe lanes too... but damn that's convoluted lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: I think I have a misprint bill
Jun 23, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keep it kenenthk they could be worth a lot lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the remaster of Sponge Bob game is out... lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SpongeBob_SquarePants_Battle_for_Bikini_Bottom_Rehydrated-HOODLUM
Jun 23, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Leaked a few days ago lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's about as meh as it was 15 years ago or whatever
Jun 23, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Know much about them psi it's no big deal just a 5 is printed on the border of the bill
Jun 23, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it from the serial number?
Jun 23, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's not done by the mint it's worthless
Jun 23, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/b/Misprint-Dollar-In-Us-Paper-Money-Errors/3415/bn_7022284058
Jun 23, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the more extreme it is the more it's worth although looking at those.... there are probably many fakes.
Jun 23, 2020 11:28 PM - kenenthk: I could send you a pic
Jun 23, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was going to play something Tom I would waste my time on Command and Conquer lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_9aQ04y3Mo
Jun 23, 2020 11:37 PM - kenenthk: I sent you a picture
Jun 23, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dick? Lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Possible
Jun 23, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Did you block my number again
Jun 23, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no it's a good bill hang onto it
Jun 23, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A fairly wild double print with some other screw ups
Jun 23, 2020 11:46 PM - kenenthk: It's just 2013 so doubt it's worth anything
Jun 23, 2020 11:46 PM - kenenthk: That's just from the light
Jun 23, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least worth 20 bucks possibly much more (400 would be my guess but it's just a guess)
Jun 23, 2020 11:47 PM - kenenthk: I'm talking about the 5 on the edge
Jun 23, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The angle of the back looks off
Jun 23, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look at the building
Jun 23, 2020 11:47 PM - kenenthk: That's what I thought
Jun 23, 2020 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Well neat I have a misprinted $5 bill
Jun 23, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks off center lol
Jun 23, 2020 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Like my ex
Jun 24, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/x-LzyecnJvs
Jun 24, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWq_7aleTgM&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 24, 2020 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Fucking kids and their bike almost ran me over
Jun 24, 2020 2:06 AM - TomRannd: hah
Jun 24, 2020 2:51 AM - Crazynoob458: aaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 25, 2020)

Jun 24, 2020 5:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ocgmDDQ.jpg
Jun 24, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q8a8OKo
Jun 24, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zex3Eqg
Jun 24, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/zex3Eqg
Jun 24, 2020 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi are you in southern florida?
Jun 24, 2020 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: can you confirm if true?
Jun 24, 2020 9:03 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zR1xtUz.mp4
Jun 24, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am more in the middle of Florida The Real Jdbye lol
Jun 24, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 60 miles north of Tampa
Jun 24, 2020 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Anything you hear about flordia probably is true
Jun 24, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I told them not to put the flaming hot salsa next to the flaming hot chips!
Jun 24, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rlj2RoE
Jun 24, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: I cant sleep so I'll probably annoy my neighbors with gta4 at 4am
Jun 24, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: ha ha ha, vacc go succ
Jun 24, 2020 9:17 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sceptre-50-Class-4K-UHD-LED-TV-U515CV-U/44829924?athcpid=44829924&athpgid=athenaHomepage&athcgid=null&athznid=BestInDeals&athieid=v1&athstid=CS020&athguid=466001f5-46cfa622-744f5b739a18a716&athancid=null&athena=true this is tempting but heard scepter is a pos
Jun 24, 2020 9:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bFsoeS1.mp4
Jun 24, 2020 9:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/LG-SIGNATURE-Z9-88-inch-Class-8K-Smart-OLED-TV-w-AI-ThinQ-87-6-Diag-OLED88Z9PUA/609286164
Jun 24, 2020 9:26 AM - kenenthk: Psi I know you got 30k
Jun 24, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 3 left!!!
Jun 24, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she left him speechless with this one trick!
Jun 24, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: With this one kick.
Jun 24, 2020 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Whoever stocked those may as well get into reselling homes
Jun 24, 2020 9:36 AM - kenenthk: That's like 90k for all 3
Jun 24, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sY8qXgY.mp4
Jun 24, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: I can't tell if $30,000 is a lot or a little for that TV.
Jun 24, 2020 9:38 AM - kenenthk: I should post it on craigslist for 40k and ship them that
Jun 24, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vQ2EwXn
Jun 24, 2020 9:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: definitely not worth 30k
Jun 24, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a really expensive weight set and bench that way... lol
Jun 24, 2020 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: bigger TVs are becoming cheaper all the time as the fab moves to bigger sheets of glass
Jun 24, 2020 9:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: because a lot of the work is adhering layers of stuff onto the glass, and that process is the same no matter how big the glass is, then it's cut into multiples after
Jun 24, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: Actual sheets of glass, or the LCD matrix?
Jun 24, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actual sheets of thin glass
Jun 24, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: Ah, semiconductor-grade silicone.
Jun 24, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's why they break so easy when you hit them with a Wiimote lol
Jun 24, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: bigger sheets of glass saves time and money
Jun 24, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: TVs should have a layer of Gorilla glass as well.
Jun 24, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: also, there's always a demand for bigger and bigger TVs
Jun 24, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: Screens are so fucking fragile.
Jun 24, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: if people are buying something new, they want something bigger
Jun 24, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So someday I can get a giant TV put it in front of my house and have Castle Grayskull as the the screen saver?
Jun 24, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I HAVE THE POWER!!!!
Jun 24, 2020 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: gorilla glass wouldn't help much but did you see that TV with thick plexiglass that LTT abused, kicked hard onto the floor and it was still fine after?
Jun 24, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: brands should be making more kick proof TVs for families with little kids
Jun 24, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah maybe some sort of clear plexiglass box to put your TV in 
Jun 24, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a box... just a hanging piece of plex in front of the screen enough to block shit lol
Jun 24, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would suck for those TV's that use the screen as a speaker though
Jun 24, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye:   also, there's always a demand for bigger and bigger TVs < Like how psis daughter views life ;O
Jun 24, 2020 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Jk <3 u psi
Jun 24, 2020 10:01 AM - kenenthk: If I could hang shit on my walls I'd Install a projector and say fuck tvs
Jun 24, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-real-world-performance-misleading-benchmarks-intel-core-vs-amd-ryzen-cpus/amp/
Jun 24, 2020 12:34 PM - kenenthk: AMD still isnt charging Intel price yet
Jun 24, 2020 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 24, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, so my choices for CPU are "1 x5690 that I don't think work, 1 5680, 1 5675, 2 5670s, or 6 E5640s" 
Jun 24, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He also found a bunch of 15k 140gb SAS drives that were pulled from servers ages ago, but I don't think I want those lol
Jun 24, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And no RAM that'll work in my server 
Jun 24, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess I'll grab the x5670s and use those? Dunno if it's really worth it since I have x5680s coming, but eh I guess I can put something halfway decent in there until those show up
Jun 24, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-real-wor...-benchmarks-intel-core-vs-amd-ryzen-cpus/amp/ < Also, the weird thing about this is they don't even need to fucking BS their benchmarks, it's already well known Intel still leads for gaming performance lol
Jun 24, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess in most cases it's not like a huge lead anymore, so fudging the numbers I guess
Jun 24, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nme.com/news/music/paris-jackson-shares-unseen-footage-of-father-michael-debuts-new-music-2694670 this is something dont care for the guys singing
Jun 24, 2020 3:19 PM - First2KLegend: Is there any app i can download that save resign my ps4 save data on my usb that for free(no save Wizard)
Jun 24, 2020 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
Jun 24, 2020 3:21 PM - First2KLegend: Welp imma give up looking
Jun 24, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did a thing this morning lol transfered the guts it wife's PC into that new case put it completely together and closed it up.... Booted perfect first time everything works 
Jun 24, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a nice case to build in considering its size no sharp edges came with 2 80mm  fans just great compared to the HP case it came out of lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: inb4everythingblowsuplater
Jun 24, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:47 PM - kenenthk: My first pc build blew up on me
Jun 24, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nahhh
Jun 24, 2020 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Remember to cover the cpu in a glove of thermal paste 
Jun 24, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only part that's still HP is the DVD burner lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your gonna come home from work to find your house burned down "It looks like the fire started from this shitty computer here!"
Jun 24, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And the 1.5TB Seagate.....
Jun 24, 2020 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Psi has like 2 kids nothing hes not use to already
Jun 24, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:49 PM - kenenthk: And its flordia so fire department would probably just laugh and drive off
Jun 24, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'm gonna get the 2 x5670's from my cousin and then plop those in until the very slightly faster ones show up lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU cooler is a Scythe Mugan 5 thingy lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Are 2tb ssd's affordable yet
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming that SAS cable shows up on time, I should have everything to get the server started and running by the weeknd
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that will be nice
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - kenenthk: I have all my media backed up on a 6 year old drive surprised it hasn't taken a shit
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $200 for 2TB SSD
Jun 24, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 15K drives could be exciting in a RIAD lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Has the life capacity of an ssd really been tested that well compared to mechanical obviously ssd should last longer
Jun 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well not necessarily, SSDs have a limited write span
Jun 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can only write so much data before they crap out
Jun 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SSDs supposedly last longer kenenthk but I don't know
Jun 24, 2020 4:52 PM - kenenthk: I dont want it to be like a bulb that claims 5 years and goes out after 3 months 
Jun 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VS a HDD which just works until a mechanical fault
Jun 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the amount of data you have to write to a modern SSD to kill it would take 20+ years so should be fine
Jun 24, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: We Blue are great drives 6 years is pretty impressive
Jun 24, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: WD
Jun 24, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'd call that impressive, I've got old IDE drivers older than me that still work lol
Jun 24, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's impressive
Jun 24, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also know this about SSD VS HDD if you take a hard drive out of our PC and set it on a shelf for 2 years it will most likely still contain data the SSD will not
Jun 24, 2020 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Yeah same tech in an ide as sata isnt it
Jun 24, 2020 4:55 PM - kenenthk: When I upgraded from ide I was like thank fucking god no more worries of one dumb pin fucking up my drive
Jun 24, 2020 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Plus no annoying jumper plug
Jun 24, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SSDs require a refresh every so often of new electrons to keep data they work almost like RAM
Jun 24, 2020 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Eh sshd should be cheaper which is only like a 10 second difference
Jun 24, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They usually recommend you plug them in at least once every 6 months or so, yeah
Jun 24, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're just leaving it on a shelf
Jun 24, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: I wish my ex let me plug her that often 
Jun 24, 2020 4:58 PM - kenenthk: This bitch on grubhub has been at my area for like 10 minutes and doesnt say delivered yet 
Jun 24, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol she is eating some of it
Jun 24, 2020 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably shitting in the bag
Jun 24, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to order food but my fridge and freezer are overflowing....
Jun 24, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom technically that's not stealing I guess lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I can be assed to make something for dinner lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They keep sending these giant ass boxes of food for my grandson
Jun 24, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every week like 20 little cartons of milk 20 yogurt drinks a bunch of juice boxes and sandwiches and burritos and veggies
Jun 24, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost don't need to buy groceries lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And fresh fruit
Jun 24, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a like 7 foot tall freezer in my garage it's full 
Jun 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: Having a stocked freezer is handy but sometimes I can't be arsed to make stuff from it so I still order out a lot  
Jun 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: And by "sometimes" I mean "regularly".
Jun 24, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We used to barely eat out, but since I've been "making" all the money from being unemployed we've been just eating out a lot more >.>
Jun 24, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: Ladies love a man who eats out  
Jun 24, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho it's like when I know it's there and I can have it anytime... I don't want it lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: I feel the same about ken's mom, Psi  ;o;
Jun 24, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: At least the frozen chicken schnitzels are easy to prepare.
Jun 24, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: And cheap. I fucking love them.
Jun 24, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: chicken schnitzels hmmm sounds good lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want spanikopita lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:20 PM - Veho: I had it for breakfast  
Jun 24, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: You are right to want it, Psi, it is great.
Jun 24, 2020 5:21 PM - kenenthk: I've falling in love with a place called smashburger plus with meat being like $6 a pound I say fuck it and just order some place
Jun 24, 2020 5:23 PM - kenenthk: I use to get it by the pound for like $3
Jun 24, 2020 5:23 PM - Veho: Why is meat so expensive, ken? Corona?
Jun 24, 2020 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Yeah due to farmers or some shit
Jun 24, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually order it from this place http://littlegreekrestaurant.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/LG-New-Port-Richey2.pdf
Jun 24, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah prices are starting to fluctuate on things....
Jun 24, 2020 5:24 PM - kenenthk: I guess cows risk being infected also which makes no fucking sense that milk prices are the same
Jun 24, 2020 5:24 PM - kenenthk: We could be getting corona from our fucking cereal
Jun 24, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: I heard a bunch of meat processing plants got shut down?
Jun 24, 2020 5:25 PM - Veho: Because everyone got COVID
Jun 24, 2020 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Yeah all that's really affordable are that tough shit neat country steak or whatever which is bad on my teeth
Jun 24, 2020 5:26 PM - kenenthk: Meat*
Jun 24, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: And that there's enough cows to go around but not enough capacity to process them.
Jun 24, 2020 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Even 2 cans of spam are like $6
Jun 24, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that's true Veho
Jun 24, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: Spam was always overpriced.
Jun 24, 2020 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Which makes no sense cause the entire point of spam is to be cheaper then beef 
Jun 24, 2020 5:28 PM - kenenthk: I'm glad I grew up in poverty so I'd never turn down a mayo bologna cheese sandwhich
Jun 24, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean depends on the location, here in MI prices for beef only jumped like 10% from usual
Jun 24, 2020 5:28 PM - kenenthk: I'm just depressed as fuck and have money to blow and like being a fat ass through this shit 
Jun 24, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: I fucking love mayo bologna cheese sandwiches, fite me.
Jun 24, 2020 5:29 PM - kenenthk: I still grab a hotdog fold a slice of bread around it and I'm good
Jun 24, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I used to eat those all the time as a kid Veho
Jun 24, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Even eat em cold cooked meat anyway
Jun 24, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a big fan of bologna
Jun 24, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Turkey or ham or roast beef or salami occasionally or GTFO 
Jun 24, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Are you talking people beefing or actually beef 
Jun 24, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah I don't know what changed but I stopped liking bologna lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:31 PM - kenenthk: Taste buds change I use to despise olives still do but dont mind them on pizza
Jun 24, 2020 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Yogurt use to disguest me now I can chug down a pint
Jun 24, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: We need different nutrients as we grow up so our taste changes.
Jun 24, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yogurt drinks are amazing!!! Pro tip to save a shit ton of money is just buy a big thing of whatever yogurt some milk and a little spoon of sugar mix well and enjoy your yogurt drink for like half the price...
Jun 24, 2020 5:33 PM - kenenthk: I just sad that 
Jun 24, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: You didn't mention nootrients  
Jun 24, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: Noot noot.
Jun 24, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: /o/
Jun 24, 2020 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it smoke and die at 65 
Jun 24, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying but death won't have me lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: Smoke brisket not cigs.
Jun 24, 2020 5:35 PM - kenenthk: I still have no fucking idea how I made it to 28 with money in my pocket living by myself
Jun 24, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been out of smokes for like 2 days  too lazy to go get more lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:35 PM - kenenthk: And a possible relationship with a satanic werido bitch
Jun 24, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk if you had a woman living with you, you wouldn't have money....
Jun 24, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: I dreamed that I went to a weed and e-cig store to buy a vape.
Jun 24, 2020 5:36 PM - kenenthk: I vaped thc before it's just eh would rather use the herbs
Jun 24, 2020 5:36 PM - kenenthk: I use to eat them over random school dog searches
Jun 24, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: And ended up eating THC-infused pistachios.
Jun 24, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol wild
Jun 24, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: Now I want pistachios.
Jun 24, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: THC not required.
Jun 24, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: But welcome.
Jun 24, 2020 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Had like half an ounce o forgot to hide away and ended up taking it to school
Jun 24, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could hybrid weed plant DNA with like Pistachio tree's lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: There are weed incense
Jun 24, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: Which defies the fucking point
Jun 24, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Grafting does wonders.
Jun 24, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: I wonder.
Jun 24, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Cannabis-Box-Gram-Tubes-Incense/dp/B00B4IPBN8
Jun 24, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Tobacco peanuts and weed pistachios.
Jun 24, 2020 5:39 PM - kenenthk: I saw tabacco toothpicks at the store I use to work at
Jun 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drugs are bad mmkay 
Jun 24, 2020 5:39 PM - kenenthk: Whi the hell said I was good 
Jun 24, 2020 5:40 PM - Veho: We talked about snus a few days ago, today I saw it at the store. Some new brand. Mint flavored.
Jun 24, 2020 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Can you still classify nicotine as a drug though
Jun 24, 2020 5:40 PM - Veho: Snus for pussies.
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: Puss snus.
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - kenenthk: I always wondered if those patches did anything
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Gave any feel
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need the old brick style you cut with a knife lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: They do.
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - kenenthk: How many mg of nic do they level at
Jun 24, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/4c/Plug_Chewing_Tobaccos.JPG
Jun 24, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk the good thing about patches is you can always use more...
Jun 24, 2020 5:42 PM - Veho: Tobacco suppositories.
Jun 24, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlLDndJD5dc
Jun 24, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghhhh this movie is taking forever.....
Jun 24, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30GB's it better be good lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: What movie?
Jun 24, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bleeding Steel (in English) terrible reviews but I want it lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's got Jackie Chan so there is that lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 85% done but there is only like 5 seeds... and they must be on dial up lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 copyright strike 
Jun 24, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: They're in China  
Jun 24, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: Damn, I miss trash action flicks.
Jun 24, 2020 5:47 PM - kenenthk: I'm probably the only person on the internet that has 80gbs worth of golden girls on his drive
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: Probably.
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: But fuck you I loved that old lady 
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol wich one?
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blanch?
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Sophia
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: GILF
Jun 24, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you think she ever got it from behind while using her walker? lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: I use to watch it with my grandmother as a kid
Jun 24, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure the jbto song is flordia national state song
Jun 24, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Intro
Jun 24, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Ate too much grease having a stroke
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Filmed in Miami I think?
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Brb
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: Chew on an aspirin.
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: I just liked how she called her daughter a slut
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.housebeautiful.com/lifestyle/a28182521/the-golden-girls-house/#:~:text=The%20Golden%20Girls%20house%20was%20said%20to%20be%20at%206151,in%20Brentwood.
Jun 24, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Which is like psis parenting
Jun 24, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: You'll understand when you have kids.
Jun 24, 2020 5:51 PM - kenenthk: You mean I'm not allowed to call neighbor kids sluts?
Jun 24, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Not before you're 40.
Jun 24, 2020 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Some of them already look 18 so I might not get arrested
Jun 24, 2020 5:53 PM - Veho: What's the age of consent there?
Jun 24, 2020 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Fuck if I know
Jun 24, 2020 5:54 PM - kenenthk: It can still fuck your life over if she says she was raped so show me I'd or no d
Jun 24, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's 18 here lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:54 PM - kenenthk: You mean it's not like 10 in flordia? ;O
Jun 24, 2020 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Apparently 16 in Kansas
Jun 24, 2020 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Still no bueno I'll wait 2 years
Jun 24, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: 
Jun 24, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at my age anything under 30 feels kinda weird lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:57 PM - kenenthk: I'm at an age where 40 year olds are looking hot to me
Jun 24, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: The "creep limit" is half your age plus 7 years.
Jun 24, 2020 5:58 PM - kenenthk: I dunno if shes 20 and hes 40 kinda werid but if I like date some 28 that's 20 I wouldnt mind it
Jun 24, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: I'm at an age where "has a pulse" is looking hot.
Jun 24, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 30 would be like 16 years younger than me lol
Jun 24, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: Half your age plus 7  
Jun 24, 2020 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Then again 60 year olds get praised for grabbing 30 year olds
Jun 24, 2020 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Just keep your fucking dick in your pants and look at her id first 
Jun 24, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: Some get praised, some get convicted  
Jun 24, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: Do the math Ken.
Jun 24, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just gotta pay enough money lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Glad dating apps are a thing if she lies about age just take the screenshot
Jun 24, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby didn't pay so yeah... lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Technically he did cause like all his rape victims have fame now
Jun 24, 2020 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Look at n'sync and Michael jackson
Jun 24, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfnWkXkjbFg Ohhh neat! lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Michael Jackson couldn't just beat it...
Jun 24, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: I'd rather not look at them but go on.
Jun 24, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: MJ was a fucking weirdo but I don't believe he was a kid-fucking weirdo.
Jun 24, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: If I was like 12 and mj wanted a blow I'd be like go for it ima get famous for this
Jun 24, 2020 6:04 PM - TomRannd: yeah. but you would be famous because you sucked a dick.
Jun 24, 2020 6:05 PM - TomRannd: now, nothing wrong with that. but still, is that the kinda fame you REALLY want...?
Jun 24, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: Kind of like Monica Lewinski.
Jun 24, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She went from suck to blow... lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: And look how that worked out for her.
Jun 24, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: I'd be 12 and innocent and rich from the lawsuit so yeah
Jun 24, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is she even still alive?
Jun 24, 2020 6:06 PM - TomRannd: well, then there you go!
Jun 24, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk and how much mouthwash would you need and therapy lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: As much as I do now so fuck it
Jun 24, 2020 6:07 PM - TomRannd: 7 weeks of mouthwash and 3 liters of therapy
Jun 24, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Just give me drugs I'll be ok
Jun 24, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:08 PM - TomRannd: so, apparently coop is gonna start selling weed where i live
Jun 24, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: My cabinet could already put Walgreens out of buisness
Jun 24, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "and then he said he wanted me to do the moon walk naked with him....." lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Shamona
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: "He wanted me to spank his monkey. I asked 'Bubbles?' He said no."
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: I have a phone interview at 3 and really dont want the fucking job
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: "But Bubbles can watch."
Jun 24, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "He made me watch him blow bubbles...."
Jun 24, 2020 6:10 PM - TomRannd: ken, could you just not answer the phone?
Jun 24, 2020 6:10 PM - kenenthk: How can I be depressed about a job I havent taken yet
Jun 24, 2020 6:10 PM - TomRannd: you cant get the job if they cant hire you!
Jun 24, 2020 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Adults have this thing called a light bill and regret 
Jun 24, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk what job?
Jun 24, 2020 6:11 PM - TomRannd: ewww taxes
Jun 24, 2020 6:11 PM - TomRannd: man, i sure cant wait till i get older
Jun 24, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Washing fucking dishes at a retirement home
Jun 24, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: So I might die of covid yet
Jun 24, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol if covid hits there, will be a lot less dishes lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:13 PM - TomRannd: yknow, some idiot who is one of those black lives matter activists suggested this really dumb idea, and he wanted to take down all statues of jesus christ because it "supports white supremacy" or something. i hate people.
Jun 24, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8bGu2ndN5sg?t=32
Jun 24, 2020 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Still a job unless I wanna be a dumb security guard janitor or stocker
Jun 24, 2020 6:14 PM - TomRannd: looks cool psi
Jun 24, 2020 6:15 PM - kenenthk: I made my Facebook avatar black and none of my black friends cared
Jun 24, 2020 6:15 PM - kenenthk: Except the rappers
Jun 24, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The rappers will be back and in greater numbers
Jun 24, 2020 6:17 PM - kenenthk: U till they make songs and itll be less again
Jun 24, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Or as my old racist coworker said african music
Jun 24, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: mumble rap is the best kind of rap lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:19 PM - kenenthk: I'm probably better then most who have baby or some number in their name
Jun 24, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCPwpcurYns
Jun 24, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby5k337 lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:21 PM - kenenthk: 2k20 already sounds like a rap group and it's a basketball game
Jun 24, 2020 6:21 PM - TomRannd: psi, you got three choices for your rapper name. lil psi, dr.hambo, or ironic psionic. which do you pick?
Jun 24, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Nah hes already called psicotic
Jun 24, 2020 6:22 PM - TomRannd: hm, yeah that's a good one
Jun 24, 2020 6:23 PM - kenenthk: I feel pissed off for no fucking reason and these pills are supposed to make me happy fucking doctors and their placebo bullshit
Jun 24, 2020 6:23 PM - TomRannd: take more
Jun 24, 2020 6:23 PM - TomRannd: take all of them
Jun 24, 2020 6:23 PM - TomRannd: you'll be happy up in heaven
Jun 24, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: I'd be pissed of there also
Jun 24, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Because itd just be walking on a fucking cloud getting sun burnt all the damn time
Jun 24, 2020 6:24 PM - TomRannd: _you just gotta go to your happy place~_
Jun 24, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z5qpyxRR-A
Jun 24, 2020 6:26 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jun 24, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: That's a bar
Jun 24, 2020 6:28 PM - TomRannd: smoke weed, drink beer, kill people and fuck bitches
Jun 24, 2020 6:28 PM - TomRannd: then you'll be happy
Jun 24, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: You arent old enough to be saying that shit so stop
Jun 24, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: Kids these days  
Jun 24, 2020 6:52 PM - ScrubLordm8: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Yeah fucking nintendo and their cryptic shit
Jun 24, 2020 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Wipes dust off wiiu;o
Jun 24, 2020 6:57 PM - Veho: WüU
Jun 24, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii Ewe!
Jun 24, 2020 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wii U? more like Wii Ew
Jun 24, 2020 7:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish I had some yoo hoo 
Jun 24, 2020 8:25 PM - kenenthk: That phone interview went really well
Jun 24, 2020 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Manager kept saying I'll work with you so that's something
Jun 24, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But will they let you jerk off in the soap dispensers?
Jun 24, 2020 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Sadly manager dudes office is right by it
Jun 24, 2020 8:48 PM - kenenthk: At least I can take a steaming shit on his desk easy on his vacation if he ever pisses me off
Jun 24, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well he did say he would work with you... lol
Jun 24, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoJuiqqZCG4
Jun 24, 2020 9:00 PM - kenenthk: I just straight up said you treat me the way i wanna be treated and I'll do the same and think they liked it
Jun 24, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/nvidia-geforce-drivers-directx-12-ultimate-171639654.html
Jun 24, 2020 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Now I can send you meme too badly for this site
Jun 24, 2020 9:17 PM - kenenthk: I prey Costello's doesnt look into psis inbox
Jun 24, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would worry more about my out box lol might need therapy lol
Jun 24, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/g5py3j/conan-dog-sex-national-security-secret
Jun 24, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Based on the title of that link I can only assume that, in addition to being a national disgrace, Trump also fucks dogs
Jun 24, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm not going to click it to see otherwise ;O;
Jun 24, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/intel-skylake-why-apple-left/
Jun 24, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can kinda see that, Skylake caused me to switch to AMD though lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was pretty quick (my Skylake i5) but after all the different mitigations it was much slower than when I bought it.
Jun 24, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least Intel could have opened up OCing as a make up for it being so wonky....
Jun 24, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird just got an email from Amazon saying my package shipped... but I already got it this morning lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bit-tech.net/news/tech/graphics/geforce-rtx-3080-ti-could-offer-30-percent-performance-boost/1/
Jun 24, 2020 10:16 PM - kenenthk: Dont argue with amazon accept it
Jun 24, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: I use to tell amazon I never got the item and they would refund me
Jun 24, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I kinda hope it's a double order thing....
Jun 24, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing too expensive just cleaning products but cleaner house is better lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: I just buy my shit at dollar tree works just as good
Jun 24, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I believe that Intel insider TBH lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it's like the "main reason"
Jun 24, 2020 10:19 PM - kenenthk: http://armory.net/replica-guns/assault-rifles?product_id=3516 I want this
Jun 24, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True the real reason is probably Apple can keep charging the same price and use a 10 dollar CPU lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a little more kenenthk you could buy a real one and some gold paint lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's 100% more money related than anything lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey guys, we're making lots of fucking money now that we make our own SoCs! We should do that for our other products!" - Apple engineer 10+ years ago
Jun 24, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:22 PM - kenenthk: You mean you wont give apple 1,000 for a stand?
Jun 24, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just taken them this long to get some kind of high performance ARM SoC that they can toss in a laptop lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:23 PM - kenenthk: We swear it doesnt cost us $50 to make
Jun 24, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This will answer some questions I have had about just how far ARM CPUs can be pushed though
Jun 24, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the few years I imagine they've spent internally transitioning major software to ARM lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:24 PM - kenenthk: You could probably self build brand new iPhones for 400
Jun 24, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not going to be much Psi
Jun 24, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had an idea about emulation the other day... Like put a tiny bit of the most common used instructions in silicon to speed up emulation
Jun 24, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ARM doesn't scale well at super high performance, unlike x86 lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:25 PM - kenenthk: Once the chinaman steals components
Jun 24, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I expect Apple's high end SoCs will outperform like
Jun 24, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah AMD and Intel have been optimizing the shit out of X86 for ages
Jun 24, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The low power stuff you see from Intel in shitty laptops and stuff
Jun 24, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Celerons and possibly the Pentiums and such
Jun 24, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't expect them to beat out any like...moderately powerful i5 or anything
Jun 24, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I could see it being competitive with an i3 now and maybe after a few gens i5s?
Jun 24, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't ever see then going all i9 competitive lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The lower end i5's probably
Jun 24, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like those ones in like...budget ultrabooks and stuff lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Apple should have switched to AMD
Jun 24, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Dont they have their own processors
Jun 24, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, they'll never match like a high end i5 or i7 or any of AMD's offerings lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they make ARM based Bionic SoCs
Jun 24, 2020 10:30 PM - kenenthk: I dunno if new mac's are still Intel or their own A$$ chips now
Jun 24, 2020 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure new mac is i9
Jun 24, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Apple TV 4K thing I have feels pretty snappy but I use it to watch TV.... Lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're still Intel, they only just announced they're switching to ARM in like 2 years
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: My alexa just became a clock
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With their own ARM SoCs
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Or timer
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which are like...the best ARM SoCs on the market lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beats out Samsung and Qualcomm handily
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then they're in iDevices, so all that power goes to waste ;O;
Jun 24, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how useful 1stgen iPads are now
Jun 24, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not remotely lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I see them for real cheap and stuff and I consider getting them
Jun 24, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Until I check the specs and remember how fucking bad they are
Jun 24, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I show poeple my crap Chinese phone and people with iPhones are like "how come I can't do that?" Lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: $100 porn lap situation
Jun 24, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: I'll always see Apple as buisness and windows and other shit as entertainment
Jun 24, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation alone is enough to cause me to avoid Apple products lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Protools is still top notch software for sound producers and such
Jun 24, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can run emulators on iPhones just it's such a pain in the ass
Jun 24, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: I recall sideloading apps on cracked iPods were a bitch
Jun 24, 2020 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Only works if you have this or that firmware shit
Jun 24, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually not bad anymore Psi
Jun 24, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It hasn't changed at all, meanwhile on Android just download from the app store or download Happy Chick
Jun 24, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can just install shit from the browser now without jailbreaking
Jun 24, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that would work on my Apple TV lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ignition.fun/ < ie this thing
Jun 24, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to have a bunch of emus on it
Jun 24, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you just install it lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly Apple can block their certificates, which happens from time to time
Jun 24, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's not so bad where you have to jailbreak and use Cydia to install shit and use SSH or whatever to move ROMs over like the old days
Jun 24, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might replace my Apple TV with another Shield TV it's just better all around
Jun 24, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although right now there's a jailbreak that works for all idevices right now lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't even get me started on the shit show of a remote....
Jun 24, 2020 10:40 PM - kenenthk: I remember the constant hype around Cydia lol
Jun 24, 2020 10:40 PM - kenenthk: All the fake shit too
Jun 24, 2020 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Crack your ipod using this! Oh no my ipod bricked cause unofficial download
Jun 24, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Great fun for all the fucking kiddies who put aids on their PCs ;O;
Jun 24, 2020 10:42 PM - kenenthk: What were the packages like ipsw or something
Jun 24, 2020 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Lol then the crack only works on mac wait 6 months you pc peasants
Jun 24, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For iOS firmware yeah
Jun 24, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And IPAs for apps
Jun 24, 2020 10:44 PM - kenenthk: I almost went as far as trying to build a mac os emu station on my pc
Jun 24, 2020 10:45 PM - kenenthk: Android comes with cydia preinstalled 
Jun 24, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3a5HnMqF_o
Jun 24, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was because that was a cheaper color to make plastic lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kinda thought that was obvious lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ugly beige to match ugly office spaces
Jun 24, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my first "custom" case, it was for a Pentium 3 733Mhz and it was clear lime green
Jun 24, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You mad man
Jun 24, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when that was a blazing fast CPU lol I think I paid like 500 dollars or something for it
Jun 24, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think all of my PCs have been black except for the Ryzen one 
Jun 24, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Laptops included
Jun 24, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for maybe one of my Toshiba laptops, which was like grey
Jun 24, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my Ryzen HP one was like...greyish
Jun 24, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my Macbooks of course are all White lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess all my desktops were black 
Jun 24, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you go black lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, but I did go back ;O;
Jun 24, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find a picture of my old case... all I know is I picked it up at a computer show in Tampa and it was imported the guy had a heavy Chinese accent lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was pretty cool for 1999 or 2000 somewhere in there lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/1804001067?iid=263570684237 This color lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://aiyamicro.com/legacy-products/pics/cases_computer_340series_translucent_cases.jpg This one but taller... mine was a full tower lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the look of this case: https://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/3502-coolman-three-body-case-review-from-shenzhen-china
Jun 24, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some cheapo chinese one lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's a triangle! Lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it looks like gay aliens are about to jump out and anal probe someone lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://aiyamicro.com/legacy-products/cases_computer.htm
Jun 24, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fucking awful, has terrible airflow and is cheapo garbage
Jun 24, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But man is it cool looking lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gamerstorm.com/product/CASES/2016-03/1288_4832.shtml Just needs more RGB lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could get some white RGB addressable strips and turn it into a big flux capacitor lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Cores... where we're going we don't need cores..."
Jun 24, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Boots into Windows 95*
Jun 24, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 24, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect Back to the Future themed PC lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiNiI9_CGTw < This one is neat, too lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A fucking wheel 
Jun 24, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Roll your PC wherever you go!
Jun 24, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It needs a spinning rim that doubles as a huge case fan lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although that gives me an idea....
Jun 24, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On cars they have this thing called TPMS (Tire Pressure Monitoring System) Water cooling PC loops could have something like that so if it springs a leak your PC can auto shut down possibly saving you thousands lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I think a big car radiator would be cool for PC's lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9K0SzFIf4A
Jun 24, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if your electric lawn mower ever dies, you could build a PC for lan parties in it... No need to carry it just roll it in lol
Jun 24, 2020 11:55 PM - Hambrew: should i downgrade my Wii U to a Wii
Jun 24, 2020 11:56 PM - Hambrew: also, what is the
Jun 24, 2020 11:56 PM - Hambrew: "you're going to brazil" meme mean
Jun 25, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about turning my Wii U into a Wii
Jun 25, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I already own like 3 Wiis lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp
Jun 25, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I won an iMac G3 
Jun 25, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/95753891
Jun 25, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn it lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fish tank?
Jun 25, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 63 dollars?
Jun 25, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This 200 foot long cat 7 cable is fucking huge lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not bad really
Jun 25, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They usually go for like $100+$50 shipping on ebay
Jun 25, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For like barebones
Jun 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bug it says for parts.... Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (kidding)
Jun 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume the HDD is just dead
Jun 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it at least has a pic of it powered on lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/96238806
Jun 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy that one Tom lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll go for like $500+ guaranteed
Jun 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I doubt it's worth that much lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sega Saturn game about to end lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I passed by a lot of Saturn games
Jun 25, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus Road Rash Saturn over 50 bucks so far lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wtf just the Wii U gamepad is over 93 dollars lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hang onto mine for a few more years I might make money on it lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, don't trust goodwill pricing lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly 99% of the shit gets bid up to like 2x it's worth
Jun 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although apparently people sell them on ebay for like $125?
Jun 25, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could practically buy a whole new Wii U with a gamepad included for that much 
Jun 25, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of idiot is buying those?
Jun 25, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poeple with a lot of digital purchases? Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Broken controller so it could be worth it?
Jun 25, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd rather spend the money on a Chinese tablet lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can move stuff over to a new one lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK anywyas lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd just spend the money on things I don't need
Jun 25, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a shitty iMac
Jun 25, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey at least that G3 has gamez lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might try and see if there's a way to display to the CRT with something else lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz TBH it's the shitty G3 it seems, checking the serial number. 350mhz one lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: See if I could hook a Pi up to it or something, make it a nice AIO retro gaming CRT
Jun 25, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PPC CPU?
Jun 25, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi Mac?
Jun 25, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably would be pretty cool
Jun 25, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn it into an Amiga lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah PPC lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been playing Injustice today.... Not sure I like it lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some looking says the particular model I got is annoyingly difficult to do that with 
Jun 25, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fix it up a bit sell it? Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just plop it next to my Macintosh SE lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't like messing with tube style devices that whole electrocution thing lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey apparently someone figured out a less difficult way to do the mod
Jun 25, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/qbancoffee/imac_g3_ivad_board_init < lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That actually seems not so bad
Jun 25, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll look into that then
Jun 25, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah then you can make a multi boot Pi thing
Jun 25, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Amiga Macintosh Apple IIGS Atari ST
Jun 25, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking into that multi boot thing... Apparently you can use a MicroSD card with like a loader than you can have like an external USB 4TB hard drive then all kinds of Pi images on it
Jun 25, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff all that inside your G3 you could even maybe turn it into a retro game machine too because CRT lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.berryterminal.com/doku.php/berryboot
Jun 25, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case I just replace the motherboard with one that has higher clocked CPU and just run like...SNES emulators or something on it lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly PS1, I know there was some PS1 emulator on old OSX that used to run well
Jun 25, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though you had to use physical discs
Jun 25, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: http://web.archive.org/web/19990508211808/http://virtualgamestation.com/games.html < yeah this thing, look at all those playable games! lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just use a Pi 4 lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 25, 2020 1:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Pie? 
Jun 25, 2020 1:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What flavor?
Jun 25, 2020 1:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hope is apple 
Jun 25, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cream lpl
Jun 25, 2020 1:31 AM - Sicklyboy: h
Jun 25, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Elli
Jun 25, 2020 1:32 AM - Sicklyboy: yeet
Jun 25, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Skeet
Jun 25, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bleet
Jun 25, 2020 1:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Cream is NOT a flavor 
Jun 25, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just use a Pi 4 lol < yes but that's not as fun ;O;
Jun 25, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cream Pi lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Everybody loves a cream pie!
Jun 25, 2020 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not a flavor! 
Jun 25, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Is too
Jun 25, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cream_pie <
Jun 25, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2creampie ;O;
Jun 25, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: "It comes in many forms, including vanilla, lemon, lime, peanut butter, banana, coconut, and chocolate."
Jun 25, 2020 1:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: These are flavors.
Jun 25, 2020 1:48 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not cream, that's not a flavor 
Jun 25, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It can be if you want a taste... lol
Jun 25, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei3IuH8IZYI
Jun 25, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Internal-Outputs-External-PS-ACC-IU2H00R-2/dp/B07QS5S1DV/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Thermaltake+H200+Internal+USB+Hub&qid=1593050158&s=electronics&sr=1-1
Jun 25, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Agile-shop-Multi-function-Reader-Dashboard-Headphone/dp/B076MK3F42/ref=sr_1_20?dchild=1&keywords=Internal+USB+Hub&qid=1593050223&s=electronics&sr=1-20
Jun 25, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88NH_CaDjkk
Jun 25, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/drivers/results/161303/
Jun 25, 2020 3:15 AM - TheCasualties: ^^ a little sad to see the end of 3d vision, but all the '3d' games I like have VR mods
Jun 25, 2020 3:16 AM - TheCasualties: I feel like I was a minority of users that enjoyed the 3d aspects of some PS3 games. That Silent Hill with 3d was really cool
Jun 25, 2020 3:16 AM - TheCasualties: not a great silent hill game, but the 3d sort of made up for it
Jun 25, 2020 3:19 AM - hectichobo: who do I PM for a wiki account
Jun 25, 2020 3:19 AM - TheCasualties: Oh and Assassins Creed 3 had 3d too. That was neat
Jun 25, 2020 3:21 AM - TheCasualties: I was wondering that earlier, after looking at the switch game mods and patches page. It really needs updating
Jun 25, 2020 3:21 AM - hectichobo: yeh, I've been testing VC injections, and the page really needs some updating
Jun 25, 2020 3:22 AM - hectichobo: figured I'd update it as I test things but not sure how to go about making an account
Jun 25, 2020 3:22 AM - TheCasualties: Idk, I guess pm any of the mods and ask? I may do the same later, but it's time for Brutal Doom VR
Jun 25, 2020 3:24 AM - hectichobo: i dont even know if I can because I have a baby account lol
Jun 25, 2020 3:24 AM - hectichobo: i dont see any options to pm
Jun 25, 2020 3:25 AM - TheCasualties: Oh yea just 2 msg's, you gotta post a bit more before you can pm or post links
Jun 25, 2020 3:35 AM - TheCasualties: It's cool you can add people to a pm. Each day I like this forum more
Jun 25, 2020 3:36 AM - TheCasualties: ok now time for doom vr for real lol
Jun 25, 2020 3:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIZ-6g0MW_Q 
Jun 25, 2020 3:40 AM - TheCasualties: ^^Wow that's awesome.  Too bad only ~20fps in BotW. When I first read the title I was hoping it could handle modern games. Looks like GPD is still best for travel/mini pc
Jun 25, 2020 3:41 AM - TheCasualties: I really want one of those new ones, but Switch still satisfies my travel needs, for now
Jun 25, 2020 3:42 AM - TheCasualties: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gpd-win-max-handheld-game-console-for-aaa-games#/
Jun 25, 2020 3:43 AM - TheCasualties: I think this is the newest one, decent price for a laptop. And I like the real keyboard instead of the phone keyboard in older models
Jun 25, 2020 3:44 AM - TheCasualties: Tho even that can only do ~30 fps in most recent games
Jun 25, 2020 3:46 AM - TheCasualties: wow it says 37-63 fps for RDR2.. That's better than my desktop lol
Jun 25, 2020 3:47 AM - TheCasualties: Now i'm wodering if it could handle vr better than my laptop


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 26, 2020)

Jun 25, 2020 4:39 AM - Joe88: it will not handle vr, check the resolution they are running the becnhmarks at (1280x800)
Jun 25, 2020 4:39 AM - Joe88: and they probably have every gfx setting turned down to the lowest setting
Jun 25, 2020 4:55 AM - TheCasualties: oof yea good catch. makes sense about the rdr2 benchmark now too
Jun 25, 2020 4:56 AM - TheCasualties: was hopeful intel had a great new iGPU  lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's good just not awesome, someday iGPU's might get good enough you won't need a GPU but not quite yet.
Jun 25, 2020 9:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: TheCasualties: 20 fps in botw is about as well as it runs on real hardware
Jun 25, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but with the emulator I know you can uncap it and hit 60FPS
Jun 25, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K 60FPS if you have a great computer
Jun 25, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: I get like 40 FPS at 4k in busy locations
Jun 25, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty good
Jun 25, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Close to 60 most of the time
Jun 25, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: Just saying that 20 FPS is considered playable for that game
Jun 25, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: The GPD Win Max is too big for me  :/
Jun 25, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Too big to be a handheld console.
Jun 25, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: GPD Win 2 is just right.
Jun 25, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: It's the size of a 3DS.
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: The keyboard is a bit cramped but that's a tradeoff.
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I await the day we can accidentally swallow our computers lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: Depends on what you consider a computer.
Jun 25, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2018/3/19/17140116/ibm-worlds-smallest-computer-grain-of-salt-solar-powered
Jun 25, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The iPhone XXX so thin and light it's like nothing is there...
Jun 25, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Sorry about
Jun 25, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Sorry about the "amp" link, I'm on my phone.
Jun 25, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: "IBM claims the computer has the power of an x86 chip from 1990. That puts it exactly on the edge of enough power to run the original Doom (the original README.TXT for Doom says a 386 processor and 4MB of RAM is the minimum). "
Jun 25, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: And you can swallow it  
Jun 25, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it looks absolutely tiny
Jun 25, 2020 10:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: the gpd win max i heard is too heavy to hold when gaming so you have to rest it on something
Jun 25, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like a grain of salt
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: considering the size of it, i guess that's not a huge problem, just rest it on your lap as the screen is big enough to view it from that distance
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I could implant a bunch of those under my skin with like RGB lighting and have the best animated tattoo ever lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's considerably more laptop-y than the other GPD handhelds
Jun 25, 2020 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: that might be a good thing if you're not primarily using it on the go
Jun 25, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: They've been promising e-ink tattoos for years, fucking gimme already.
Jun 25, 2020 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: using it on the toilet, bringing it with you when you go places, it's good for that
Jun 25, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: TRJ, I don't mind laptoppy but they're approaching the other mini laptops so there's no point.
Jun 25, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Programmable tattoo's would be pretty awesome... "I'm so tired of this scorpion...." *pulls out phone* "Sweet a dolphin!!!"
Jun 25, 2020 10:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not that much bigger than the switch but it is a lot thicker and probably a lot heavier
Jun 25, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the military possibilities, camo that matches your background  lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i'm more thinking animated tattoos would be the primary use
Jun 25, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Animated tattoos would be pretty cool....
Jun 25, 2020 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: or a smartwatch built into your skin
Jun 25, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol pop up ads on your skin "LOL dude you got a virus"
Jun 25, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I get them light up? So I could get TV's under my eyelids?
Jun 25, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: Hack people's tattoos to draw dicks on them with your phone.
Jun 25, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 25, 2020 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: no your eyes wouldn't be able to focus on it even if that was possible
Jun 25, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: "Nice face tat, now dare to fall asleep."
Jun 25, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Light amplification inside my eyes? like built in night vision? lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think nano tech is gonna have a lot of this crap soon lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: I can't wait.
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 AM - Veho: Fucking future keeps disappointing.
Jun 25, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: No flying cars, no vacationing on the Moon, no designer drugs, the only SF thing that has happened so far are fucking plagues.
Jun 25, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ;p;
Jun 25, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:00 AM - Skelletonike: It's sad when the most played game I have on my phone is TAP! DIG! MY MUSEUM!
Jun 25, 2020 11:00 AM - Skelletonike: Using the snapdragon 865 to it's fullest.
Jun 25, 2020 11:01 AM - Veho: Just goes to show graphics aren't everything.
Jun 25, 2020 11:03 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah
Jun 25, 2020 11:04 AM - Skelletonike: I do have some heavy games installed, which do look beautiful, but they're not the most convenient mobile games.
Jun 25, 2020 11:04 AM - Skelletonike: Simple, quick play games, are the best for a phone.
Jun 25, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqJFyaAT81E
Jun 25, 2020 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: no designer drugs? there are plenty of those
Jun 25, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SNdPStp6lSY?t=473
Jun 25, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDeklSPiqs8
Jun 25, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1I8NECQ.gifv
Jun 25, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/g4zp81rfps651.jpg
Jun 25, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NpxgWlg.png
Jun 25, 2020 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Guess I'm not getting the job
Jun 25, 2020 4:01 PM - Skelletonike: Earlier this month I bought a 5TB external HD, I asked all employees around if it was a 2.5 hdd on the inside. But it wasnt.
Jun 25, 2020 4:06 PM - Skelletonike: Now I have 6TB on my PS4, sucks having an extra cable attached though.
Jun 25, 2020 4:17 PM - TomRannd: but... why!?
Jun 25, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LAVyF5K.jpg
Jun 25, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 25, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Jun 25, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jun 25, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m9Pri8q
Jun 25, 2020 5:58 PM - TomRannd: wow
Jun 25, 2020 5:58 PM - TomRannd: that was harsh
Jun 25, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: Works only in winds of zero mph or less.
Jun 25, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 25, 2020 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: there is a pretty big size difference between 2.5" and 3.5"
Jun 25, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ask your mom  lol
Jun 25, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZ4cadzCZUI
Jun 25, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9u07LxEkC9Y
Jun 25, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pi-commander-the-magpi-95/
Jun 25, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's pretty cool Psi
Jun 25, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought so too and just the other day someone was mentioning those old toys and putting a pi in them, totally was like "wow someone did it!" lol
Jun 25, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRfmNmnKYvs
Jun 25, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/new-cyberpunk-2077-trailer-showcases-ray-tracing-and-nvidia-dlss-20
Jun 25, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool
Jun 25, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: when are games actually gonna make use of those?
Jun 25, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's like no games that properly utlilize them
Jun 25, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: just minecraft and quake lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably when the RTX 4080 Ti is about to launch lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You buy new GPUs to run your old game at Mac settings then play the new games at lower than perfect settings.... Then you buy a new GPU to repeat the process lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Max not Mac
Jun 25, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mesh shading and DLSS and some of the other tech might prolong the use of the newer higher end cards though I'm curious as to how that will play out
Jun 25, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Control, Metro Exodus, and Mechwarrior 5 all had decent ray tracing, not just the barebones
Jun 25, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But other than Minecraft and Quake I think that's it 
Jun 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course stuff like Battlefield 5 and CoD and stuff did, but just barebones
Jun 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Control and Quake lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shadow of the Tomb Raider had ray traced lighting IIRC
Jun 25, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there are MMOs that added it lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like Korean ones or something
Jun 25, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need ray traced emulation..... Like real time illuminated NES games lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there was an Indie game I reviewed that had the option IIRC
Jun 25, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt 2D games you could lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 3D that'd technically be possible
Jun 25, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They already made a 3D NES emulator lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone added a ray tracing shader to that Super Mario 64 source port for PC IIRC lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CVPayE2-NZM?t=193
Jun 25, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They released that on Steam IIRC just recently
Jun 25, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1147940/3dSen_PC/ <
Jun 25, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Charging for it lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually someone will figure out how to run like NES emulation as a backend for entirely new art lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey it has a VR thing too apparently, that's interesting
Jun 25, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom is it worth it?
Jun 25, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have them send you a review copy lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I'm not paying $10 for a NES emulator regardless of it's cool effect lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably on torrent sites I assume
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll torrent it I guess
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have the VR to use with it? Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let me know if you need NES games lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, there's a separate VR version
Jun 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have the NES romsetl ol
Jun 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 200MB ;O;
Jun 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR Duke Nukem Forever?
Jun 25, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom that's just the official one... Add in hacks and homebrew it's like 600MBs lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With like only the translations being worth a damn lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one cares if Mario is naked....
Jun 25, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if anyone ever put Castlevania and Super Mario. Bros I a mashup game.
Jun 25, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_02Oco-wvsM
Jun 25, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, it's neat I guess lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3DSen that is lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not worth $10 though
Jun 25, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice the iMac G3 already shipped, supposed to show up Saturday lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So when you get it you can play the game that was before Halo
Jun 25, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot the name lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Marathon something IIRC
Jun 25, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bungie#Games_developed
Jun 25, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your right Tom lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, I was guessing lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was made for the Pipin? That I did not know lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, one of the 5 games on the Pipin lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Hfh8XwuynBc
Jun 25, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Part 2 was also on PC hmm might have to try it
Jun 25, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like your usual doom clone lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah
Jun 25, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll download it spend 20-30 minutes figuring out how to make it work play it for like 3 minutes then delete it lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then 20 years from now I'll forget all this and do it again lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "stupid DirectX 17...." Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Real time smoke particle collision physics my ass...."
Jun 25, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back in my day we only had 32 cores and we liked it!!!! *Shakes cane*
Jun 25, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And we couldn't accidentally swallow them...
Jun 25, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho showed me a news article about IBM has like 386s the size of grains of salt and they are solar powered And communicate with LEDs lol
Jun 25, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/ibm-worlds-smallest-computer-blockchain-think-2018-conference-a8264841.html
Jun 25, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So could it play Doom?
Jun 25, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/directx-12-ultimate-game-ready-driver/
Jun 25, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom make sure to get that one
Jun 25, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has enhancements all the way back to like 600 serries lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really, just the hardware scaling lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DX12 Ultimate update only applies to RTX cards
Jun 25, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Scheduling* even
Jun 25, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still cool something for everyone 
Jun 25, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Barely "cool" lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hardware scheduling is neat I guess, lets GPUs manage their own memory
Jun 25, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if I was on one of those cards I wouldn't be expecting shit lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond that though not a lot of great features for non RTX stuff lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vulkan 1.2 I guess
Jun 25, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if those old cards will gain FPS on old games?
Jun 25, 2020 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt it lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the 10X0 cards are getting some features? Like open Ray tracing? Not sure if it's worth enabling lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey Steam summer sale starts today lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forgot about that
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, ray tracing isn't remotely worth enabling on any non-RTX card lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Utterly murders performance
Jun 25, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get so many free games now... Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet you could play Quake with it on Tom lower res but I bet it could work
Jun 25, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's not that impressive to be honest
Jun 25, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even all maxed out at 4K it's meh
Jun 25, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Noooooooo
Jun 25, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ppCh4dYies < From a desktop 1060
Jun 25, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 FPS during RTX
Jun 25, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Without the extra hardware it just rapes your GPU lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oouucchhh
Jun 25, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That hurts to watch lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like with DLSS it could pick up another 15 frames but that would still suck
Jun 25, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe an extra 4 or 5 fps
Jun 25, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drop it too like 800X600 res lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the issue isn't higher res, it's just RTX ll
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be willing to bet lowering the res wouldn't even change the FPS lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not significantly lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the light Ray's are calculated on the resolution so lower res less Raya
Jun 25, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like with Vulkan it's actually better lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTVHZB76gxI <
Jun 25, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DLSS is basically just upscale so the GPU can render and do less work then puff it back up to full rea
Jun 25, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not by a lot lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Res lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only playable at 800x600 lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 800X600 looking like that back when it came out would have been insane lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwwwwwww shit, might not even need those x5670s anymore, the x5680s just hit Chicago 
Jun 25, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol isnt that where the riots are?
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Psi, the riots are everywhere!
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everybody is looting and killing and destroying property!
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Every single city!
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But don't worry, the TrumpMan will solve all those problems!
Jun 25, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol along with the covid and giant wasps and what next lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump is love Trump is life  lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, Covid is no problem!
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stop the testing!
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No more tests, no more covid
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy as that!
Jun 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasps? Pfft, what wasps!
Jun 25, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol honestly at this point testing is pointless
Jun 25, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, you're just saying that cuz Florida is fucked ;O;
Jun 25, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it is
Jun 25, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like 20K new cases yesterday or something lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I die send the empty box from my 2080 Ti to Tom... Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're down in the like the low 200s a day here in MI I believe
Jun 25, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So
Jun 25, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get fucked lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably due to the lack of tourism and meth addicts Tom lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz our governor isn't a total fuckwit lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Regardless of all the retard rednecks "protesting" with their guns lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still you have Detroit so it's not all great lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, if our testing is back down to 200s a day with a city like Detroit, you know we're doing fine lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although Detroit would be making cars again if we could stop exporting jobs lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/acer-360hz-gaming-monitor-predator-x25
Jun 25, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 360Hz Jesus that's fast lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I'm more impressed by the 300hz laptops
Jun 25, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz like yeah sure you can push a monitor pretty fast for a desktop, you got lots of room
Jun 25, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But laptops pushing a screen that hard has to be difficult at those sizesl ol
Jun 25, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also why can't they be variable like 60-144 or what ever
Jun 25, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like match the fps of the GPU?
Jun 25, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that what Gsync does?
Jun 25, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what GSYNC and Freesync does
Jun 25, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Matches the monitor's refresh rate to the framerate of the game
Jun 25, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems like it would be easier to go the other way
Jun 25, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the GPU says to the monitor OK put this frame up and hold it until I give you the next one lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's quite nice, have it on my 144hz monitor downstairs
Jun 25, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, that I haven't touched in months lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My monitor is Gsync what ever but only at 60Hz lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But seems to match well with 4K
Jun 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think gsync bottoms out at 30hz?
Jun 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So should match the framerate from 30fps-60fps
Jun 25, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say 4K and 60 because depending on that game that's pretty close to what I can get FPS wise lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I never see frame tearing so that's nice lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played a minute of C&C Red Alert remastered it was nice lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I finished the campaign of C&C and then got distracted with other stuff lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Played like 5 minutes of RA
Jun 25, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiberium wars in it?
Jun 25, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just C&C and it's expansions and Red alert and it's expansions
Jun 25, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs Tiberium wars that one's gold lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/24790/Command__Conquer_3_Tiberium_Wars/
Jun 25, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on sale 50% off lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit deal, you can buy like a huge collection of them for like $20 on Origin IIRC lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Command-Conquer-Ultimate-Collection-Online/dp/B009IR1SR0 < Yeah, $20 for 17 games lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice
Jun 25, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wait a few months it will probably be free lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah EA stopped giving away free stuff lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I'm thinking about who just gave away like GTA V?
Jun 25, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if I wait long enough all the games will be free lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, EA doesn't list most of their games on Epic lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're back to giving away shit indies
Jun 25, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This week was like that Stranger Things game and some other indie lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/331870/AER_Memories_of_Old/ < This one
Jun 25, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Strangers.Thing?
Jun 25, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Next week is Conan Exiles lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1097800/Stranger_Things_3_The_Game/ <
Jun 25, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Conan sounds good?
Jun 25, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, it's just another survival game but "Conan" lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has a dick slider
Jun 25, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can choose your dick size 
Jun 25, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very important 
Jun 25, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a friend who plays it nonstop, but I don't see the appeal lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has 3,467 hours in it apparently 
Jun 25, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/UaKysCMWroc
Jun 25, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks super meh lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like all the rest of the survival games lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:19 PM - choksan22: LOLOLOL IDIOT SHOUTBOX USERS
Jun 25, 2020 11:19 PM - choksan22: SOME STUPIDIDIDIDS
Jun 25, 2020 11:19 PM - choksan22: *idiot *
Jun 25, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the only good Conan game was on the Apple IIe lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:20 PM - choksan22: PSIONIC IS FAKE MAN
Jun 25, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Jun 25, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was that one on the 360 that was ok though lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had Ron Perlman voice acting in it IIRC
Jun 25, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that was probably good then his voice is perfect
Jun 25, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was super generic lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was like most action games at the time so meh
Jun 25, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God of War and Dante's Inferno and such
Jun 25, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Conan one had like dismemberment and stuff though lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it doesn't run on RPCS3 yet lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_games_based_on_Conan_the_Barbarian
Jun 25, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was just going to ask about emulation lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God the rest of the video games look like shit lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird considering how epic the movies and books are lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus how can you fuck up a game based on that stuff lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 360/PS3 game is pretty much the only one that's like...not awful
Jun 25, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's generic as fuck lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess that's how you can fuck it up, the concept of Conan is just super fucking generic lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can understand hard to make a game based on like Superman or something but Conan is just make a hack and slash game done lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS2/Xbox game looks...ok
Jun 25, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91vuAFoh7BI <
Jun 25, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For 2004 that's not like awful lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play Berserk on the PS2 it's pretty good lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I watched someone play that a bit
Jun 25, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It looked ok
Jun 25, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I'll have to try and track that one down looks fun lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess like 2 half decent Conan games lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Apple II one is not great but it's not horrible lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article243806857.html
Jun 25, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking idiot lol
Jun 25, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/gpu-hardware-scheduling-tested
Jun 25, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom he just wanted some hot knowledge lol
Jun 26, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Migles and Clarky and Depravo and like a bunch More where are they now... I hope all safe
Jun 26, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/bournemouth-major-incident-beaches-scli-intl-gbr/index.html
Jun 26, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15879/western-digital-announces-ultrastar-dc-sn840-dualport-nvme-ssd
Jun 26, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So sort of like a single disk RAID? I have to admit that's kind of cool.... Probably expensive lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 27, 2020)

Jun 26, 2020 4:21 AM - TheCasualties: wow 15TB ssd.. I could have all my games installed at the same time
Jun 26, 2020 4:21 AM - TheCasualties: I don't think the 15mm thickness would fit in my laptop, but thats awesome for desktop
Jun 26, 2020 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I have a 2TB SSD and it seems to be mostly enough lol
Jun 26, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I have like 8 more TBs of mechanical drives so that helps
Jun 26, 2020 4:23 AM - TheCasualties: I should have gone for the 2tb. I have 1tb internal and it's almost always full
Jun 26, 2020 4:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2nQbB6x.jpg
Jun 26, 2020 4:24 AM - kenenthk: Until they release unless 69384 and games are 1tb per download
Jun 26, 2020 4:24 AM - kenenthk: Unreal
Jun 26, 2020 4:24 AM - TheCasualties: I like to have as many games installed as possible in case the internet gets taken out. But at that point we would probably have power problems too, so it's pointless
Jun 26, 2020 4:26 AM - TheCasualties: Gotta get some solar panels lol
Jun 26, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked into a Tesla Solar roof thing it's not as expensive as I thought
Jun 26, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Jun 26, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IYsxKRE
Jun 26, 2020 4:29 AM - Veho: We had that a few months ago. First nice day in weeks, we spent it outside, then heard the air is dangerously polluted. Oh well  
Jun 26, 2020 4:31 AM - Veho: Saharan sand. It's good for you.
Jun 26, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: You and tom live in the same area
Jun 26, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 26, 2020 4:43 AM - kenenthk: If we elevated from monkeys can monkeys get sunburnt also
Jun 26, 2020 4:48 AM - TheCasualties: I think the hair protects them from sunburn? And the seem to have more melatonin in their skin
Jun 26, 2020 4:48 AM - TheCasualties: if you were serious, lol
Jun 26, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they like shade 
Jun 26, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/wd-rebrands-its-red-hard-drives-after-getting-hit-with-a-lawsuit/
Jun 26, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has shingles lol
Jun 26, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shawn Connery goes to the bar and asks the bar tender if there are shingles at the bar...
Jun 26, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm stretch white Hummer just pulled into the ER driveway
Jun 26, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just picking up some lady probably the mayor's wife or some VIP lol
Jun 26, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TxHHswd.gifv
Jun 26, 2020 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/k2HZFYP.gifv
Jun 26, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8ZnxKra.gifv
Jun 26, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZtdHUEk.gifv
Jun 26, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol USPS is crazy... Larry Bundy (YouTube guy) ordered a Capcom home arcade thing and they shit in the box lol
Jun 26, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.twitter.com/larrybundyjr/status/1275325230257442816
Jun 26, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.twitter.com/larrybundyjr/status/1275325230257442816
Jun 26, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah I made it work? Lol
Jun 26, 2020 6:03 AM - Veho: If you shave them, yes.
Jun 26, 2020 6:04 AM - Veho: ...stupid non-refreshing shitbox.
Jun 26, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho welcome back 
Jun 26, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of shit boxs lol
Jun 26, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope he makes a video on it lol
Jun 26, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see it now.... Stuck in traffic a frantic delivery person rips open the first box he can find that is big enough to turn into a make shift porta potty....
Jun 26, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But still the delivery must be made come rain or snow nor sleet of night let no shit stop this delivery UPS ships overnight!!!
Jun 26, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Did you.... Wipe your ass with this letter before mailing it?"
Jun 26, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/06/25/brand-new-lamborghini-huracan-spyder-totaled-in-20-minutes/amp/
Jun 26, 2020 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i want an update on whose fault it was and whether he got it replaced for free
Jun 26, 2020 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: a brand new car shouldn't have mechanical problems
Jun 26, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was probably the other cars fault hitting the fancy car in the rrar?
Jun 26, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rear even lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Rawr.
Jun 26, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally I'd be all like "Race car new owner probably an asshole...." But since he was rear-ended it probably wasn't his fault lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rawr wheel drive Veho!!!! Lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like it should be in an ad campaign for some SUV "Please don't call it something tame like 4 wheel drive.... *heavy metal music starts playing* man screams it's rawr wheel drive!!!"
Jun 26, 2020 10:27 AM - Veho: Not one, not two, but _four_ wheel drive! But wait, there's more!
Jun 26, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so extreme you will need to strap yourself in the new 16 point harness!!!
Jun 26, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Commercial cuts to man winning monster truck competition
Jun 26, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it could be a pile of shit and I would want one....
Jun 26, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good marketing is like lying through your teeth lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: Winning a monster truck competition with a Lamborghini? Now that would be something.
Jun 26, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And hiding the truth in microscopic text lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8460435/amp/More-21K-tips-donated-Starbucks-barista-Karen-tried-shame-him.html
Jun 26, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a big tip.... Lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho did you see the poopoo package? Lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Jun 26, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: He should check his porch camera.
Jun 26, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: I'm betting it was the neighbor.
Jun 26, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: "You've let your dog shit in my yard for the last time."
Jun 26, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some 90 year old retired lady lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would die of laughter
Jun 26, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: "I've been eating nothing but prune and bran muffins for a week, waiting for a delivery."
Jun 26, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if it was my package lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't be angry lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://electrek.co/2020/06/26/tesla-cybertruck-amphibious-boat-elon-musk/amp/
Jun 26, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only another 2 and a half hours to go..  surprise 12 hour shift lol
Jun 26, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine gotta save up for that 3090 Ti
Jun 26, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XC edition lol
Jun 26, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EVGA 3090 Ti XC Ultra lol
Jun 26, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically you just give EVGA your banking details and they charge what they want lol
Jun 26, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 slot cooler
Jun 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 8 pin power connection
Jun 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1400 watt PSU required
Jun 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SLI is supported of course
Jun 26, 2020 1:36 PM - Joe88: Wonder how much its gonna cost
Jun 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $1999.99!!!!
Jun 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Joe88: It wouldnt surprise me
Jun 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Joe88: Big navi is still mia, just rumor mill stuff
Jun 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, so is the 3090 lol
Jun 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not confirmed at all yet, just speculation
Jun 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Joe88: we have pics though of the cooler
Jun 26, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We have pics of the cooler that'll go on the 3080 lol
Jun 26, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We have nothing but rumor on the 3090
Jun 26, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still think the "3090" is just the new Titan, not 3090
Jun 26, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at worst, a 3080 ti
Jun 26, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3090 Ti XC  lol
Jun 26, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With RGB back plate
Jun 26, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why they no have RGB backplate now?
Jun 26, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure there are custom ones lol
Jun 26, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For the price of these top end cards should come included lol
Jun 26, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure some of the third party coolers have them lol
Jun 26, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta have the bling lol
Jun 26, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jun/26/florida-governor-ron-desantis-republican-coronavirus
Jun 26, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cooking books hmmm he is in league with that library guy....
Jun 26, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0TgKLcHBeE < Jesus fuck 
Jun 26, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 2080 Ti's sandwiched together
Jun 26, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a total of 4 Tis 
Jun 26, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi buy me this
Jun 26, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't quad sli not a thing anymore?
Jun 26, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not SLI'd
Jun 26, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's supposed to be used as a rendering server
Jun 26, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A super high end one anyways lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: then how does it work?
Jun 26, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't need to be in SLI for rendering
Jun 26, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Programs like Blender can use multiple GPUs to render scenes in "chunks", one GPU takes care of one chunk and the other GPU takes another
Jun 26, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like multithreading, but with entire GPUs instead of just CPU threads
Jun 26, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since they're not SLI'd, there's no overhead or bandwidth limitations so it scales basically 100%
Jun 26, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you have enough PCie lanes and such
Jun 26, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think in that situation like 4X is enough PCIe because rendering is not like games
Jun 26, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of compute less bandwidth needed
Jun 26, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well just depends on what you're rendering, I assume if you're putting 4 2080 tis in a thing you're gonna be rendering some high ass quality shit lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K Teletubbies Extreme Fisting
Jun 26, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that server thing has a threadripper in it, so 72 PCIe lanes or whatever it is lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh 64, not 72 lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you could get full 16x performance from all 4 GPUs lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Theoretically
Jun 26, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my server board has like 36 lanes lol
Jun 26, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PCie 2.0 though 
Jun 26, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I remember when PCI was fast....
Jun 26, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: I remember when my ex cared about me
Jun 26, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK kenenthk she was probably lying anyway
Jun 26, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as you love yourself that's more than enough
Jun 26, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ken loves himself all day 
Jun 26, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: I only love myself when I see an age restriction pop up on a website
Jun 26, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Also the audio codecs used on vudu are awesome volume 10 sounds like it's at 50
Jun 26, 2020 4:40 PM - TomRannd: age restrictions are my best friend
Jun 26, 2020 4:40 PM - TomRannd: too bad i lie to them all the time
Jun 26, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Stop being a bad kid or you could turn out like psi or me
Jun 26, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Or worse tom
Jun 26, 2020 4:43 PM - TomRannd: pft. i am inevitable
Jun 26, 2020 5:06 PM - Assassinn: Hey there
Jun 26, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOWLR8qbamA
Jun 26, 2020 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 26, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oDNapRl
Jun 26, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken
Jun 26, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck you
Jun 26, 2020 9:27 PM - TomRannd: *badam clash* REKT
Jun 26, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Decided to just order 5x 3ft CAT6 cables for my server instead of spending $100 on 500ft lol
Jun 26, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spent a whole $10 
Jun 26, 2020 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you only needed 15ft why did you ever consider buying 500ft
Jun 26, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always find those short ethernet cables that come with routrs to be pretty useless for anything other than connecting the router to the modem so i have a lot of them laying around
Jun 26, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was thinking of running a cable up to my living room to replace the coax cable that's not connected to anything
Jun 26, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think those are about 3ft
Jun 26, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So then have ethernet up for my living room PC
Jun 26, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should still do that but you probably don't need 500ft to do it
Jun 26, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I measure it out, I'd need ~250ft or so to go from the router -> Living room, since it's basically on the other side of the house
Jun 26, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I could just have extra if I wanted to run any more
Jun 26, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: or you know
Jun 26, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could run fiber instead 
Jun 26, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could put an ethernet jack in my bedroom since that's like just above the room in the basement with the router lol
Jun 26, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But meh
Jun 26, 2020 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: get some 40gbps to that server
Jun 26, 2020 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: or 25gbps or whatever it's all the same connector/cable
Jun 26, 2020 10:04 PM - kenenthk: I'd love to have ethernet sockets installed in my home
Jun 26, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a 200 foot cat 7 cable lol
Jun 26, 2020 11:01 PM - Hambrew: i got finobe to run in linux
Jun 26, 2020 11:01 PM - Hambrew: yass
Jun 26, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MG6UXTC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Jun 26, 2020 11:04 PM - kenenthk: So I guess men like it long also
Jun 27, 2020 12:05 AM - TomRannd: bigger is usually better
Jun 27, 2020 12:14 AM - kenenthk: That's gay
Jun 27, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/chuwi-larkbox-world-s-smallest-4k-mini-pc#/ < Look at this tiny little PC
Jun 27, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like kens dick
Jun 27, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: but bigger ;O;
Jun 27, 2020 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Why are you looking at my dick?
Jun 27, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gaymerz mum told me ;O;
Jun 27, 2020 12:21 AM - kenenthk: Well you know shes like a cave so even an 8 incher is small to her
Jun 27, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:01 AM - kenenthk: So since you got my sloppy seconds how about you review her  I'll help anything below a 2 is an honest answer
Jun 27, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about ordering a 3900X lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:03 AM - kenenthk: I'm thinking about getting drunk
Jun 27, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:05 AM - kenenthk: If you can make a 12 pack last a week you arent a alcoholic
Jun 27, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Jun 27, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: I did try a strawberry diqour which wasnt bad
Jun 27, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't be an alchahalic kenenthk do shrooms lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Tasted like a good strawberry soda
Jun 27, 2020 3:08 AM - kenenthk: I got high the other night and forgot about jobs and fucking drug tests
Jun 27, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it a virgin ? Lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was gonna get a job but then I got high.. lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:09 AM - kenenthk: No psi no girl above 18 is a virgin
Jun 27, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I know why because I got high because I got high lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:10 AM - kenenthk: I havent smoked in like 3 years
Jun 27, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At my age kenenthk girls have nothing virgin left lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:10 AM - kenenthk: That's why I'll take anything that talks to me anymore
Jun 27, 2020 3:11 AM - kenenthk: It's honestly not about a size 3 with D cup bras
Jun 27, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WeYsTmIzjkw
Jun 27, 2020 3:11 AM - kenenthk: That's why all men hate their wives
Jun 27, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not the only reason lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Familiarity breeds contempt
Jun 27, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: And they give men kids which is another reason to hate them
Jun 27, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So happy I have none of my own
Jun 27, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They would just let me down anyway lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:13 AM - kenenthk: You said you had like 2
Jun 27, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do but they are step kids and at this point I disown them
Jun 27, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't piss on them if they where on fire
Jun 27, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Daughter in jail yet?
Jun 27, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but I think she was like 2 warrants now
Jun 27, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: That's when you blame the mother 
Jun 27, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of hard not too
Jun 27, 2020 3:15 AM - kenenthk: My neighbors parenting is like his 6 years old gets a cut on his knee cries and he yells at him to tough it out
Jun 27, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol rub some dirt on it
Jun 27, 2020 3:16 AM - kenenthk: I say salt
Jun 27, 2020 3:16 AM - kenenthk: I often hear him say stop being a little bitch through the walls
Jun 27, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol "Just bite the pillow!!!"
Jun 27, 2020 3:17 AM - kenenthk: At what age is suicide a good answer
Jun 27, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you gotta do it before you live too long or else life just gets to be one long suck fest and you get used to it
Jun 27, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it helps if your body isn't built for extreme combat.... Or else you live through multiple attempts and figure fuck it might as well live
Jun 27, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SXMZLP9/ref=psdcmw_229189_t2_B07SXMZLPK
Jun 27, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: $82.60 a month for 5 months seems reasonable for a 12 core 24 thread part
Jun 27, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then if they have the same deal on the 4000s I can get one of those lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:36 AM - kenenthk: That's about what your daughter charges


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 28, 2020)

Jun 27, 2020 4:37 AM - kenenthk: Ain't nothing like watery poo
Jun 27, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watery poo? Have you applied for a job at UPS? Lol
Jun 27, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Where do you see yourself in five years?" "Pooping in a package right before delivery..." "Perfect answer!!!"
Jun 27, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8wjPu4O
Jun 27, 2020 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jun 27, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This has got to be a scam....
Jun 27, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.romantiea.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-12-core-38-ghz-46-ghz-max-boost-socket-am4-105w-100-100000023box-desktop-processor
Jun 27, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: Buy it and find out
Jun 27, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am kinda tempted a 3900X for like less than 80 bucks lol
Jun 27, 2020 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Woth a chance of covid
Jun 27, 2020 12:47 PM - kenenthk: That same site stocks adult hats apparently
Jun 27, 2020 12:49 PM - kenenthk: They do have a number and address on their site
Jun 27, 2020 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, was gonna say, try calling the number and see if it's actually real
Jun 27, 2020 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: they also have rtx 2070 super for the same price
Jun 27, 2020 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: would be a super cheap gaming rig if it was real
Jun 27, 2020 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Rule 1 with online sites if theres no contact info dont buy
Jun 27, 2020 12:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: which it's probably not
Jun 27, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: They also have an i7 for $70 lol
Jun 27, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna say it's super fake lol
Jun 27, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although Amazon has he 3900X for just over 400 and that's a pretty good price in my opinion
Jun 27, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: It's as fake as the Nigerian prince  
Jun 27, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho when I get my money from Nigeria you will be sorry you didn't help that prince too!!! Lol
Jun 27, 2020 12:59 PM - kenenthk: Also as fake as gamerzmum boob job
Jun 27, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I often wonder who falls for those scams but I did see a documentary on those people... Holy shit they are retarded
Jun 27, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Theres still a lot of people that dont even know what google is
Jun 27, 2020 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi this is their address: https://i.imgur.com/L6JrjHG.png
Jun 27, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Like jdbye 
Jun 27, 2020 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems legit
Jun 27, 2020 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken fuck you
Jun 27, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Only with no vaseline
Jun 27, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Habinaro sauce ok?
Jun 27, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spicy lube
Jun 27, 2020 1:03 PM - kenenthk: Well there is stuff in their garage
Jun 27, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a bunch of 3900Xs waiting for shipping!!!
Jun 27, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:04 PM - kenenthk: With a chance of covid
Jun 27, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Screw it would just be a vacation/divorce for me lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:05 PM - kenenthk: Isnt that your main goal in life
Jun 27, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SXMZLP9/ref=psdcmw_229189_t2_B07SXMZLPK
Jun 27, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 82.60 a month for 5 months.... So tempted
Jun 27, 2020 1:12 PM - kenenthk: 2.60?
Jun 27, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: $82.60 kenenthk lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Someone cant percent
Jun 27, 2020 1:13 PM - kenenthk: All the 8s threw me off
Jun 27, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yoda "Because 6 7 8..."
Jun 27, 2020 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jun 27, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Keep it up and I'll send nudes of my ex to you
Jun 27, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol do it that sounds interesting lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: It's a threat for a reason
Jun 27, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol your naked in them too? Lll
Jun 27, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: I thought you would be more interested in that tom is
Jun 27, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has that super hot deaf wife  lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Then again psis attracted to anything that doesnt have wrinkles
Jun 27, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was always curious about sex with a deaf woman lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear they are loud 
Jun 27, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: So that's why tom eats all that unhealthy food
Jun 27, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: I thought all women were deaf
Jun 27, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's just what they want you to think
Jun 27, 2020 1:20 PM - kenenthk: They're only deaf until they see another woman texting you
Jun 27, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm now I want to go order food at the sushi place near me.... Legit hot midget working there she.... Hmmm 10 out 10
Jun 27, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate sushi...
Jun 27, 2020 1:21 PM - kenenthk: You'll be doing more bending
Jun 27, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's fine
Jun 27, 2020 1:22 PM - kenenthk: I hate McDonald's but only went because of the hot mexican lady that always smiled at me
Jun 27, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the kung Fu and Thai chi keeps me flexible lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Is it an asian midget?
Jun 27, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Jun 27, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Werent theyball born midgets
Jun 27, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like double my fetish lol if she was deaf it would be the trifecta
Jun 27, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Spend time with her I'm sure she'll go deaf
Jun 27, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to invest in a massive car stereo lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Tom has or had a super car stereo system... Lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Wife complain about the noise?
Jun 27, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the baby
Jun 27, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have sensitive ears so loud noises suck for them lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/tennessee-police-warn-locals-not-flush-drugs-fear-meth-gators-n1030291
Jun 27, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Meth gators
Jun 27, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: It's not flordia?
Jun 27, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Steroids Meth and LSD those darn Gators lol
Jun 27, 2020 1:32 PM - kenenthk: They forgot covid
Jun 27, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Ducks, Geese, and other fowl frequent our treatment ponds and we shudder to think what one all hyped up on meth would do."
Jun 27, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that is how untitled goose game was born
Jun 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: LOL
Jun 27, 2020 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jun 27, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YKH0pIC
Jun 27, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: Geese are aggressive assholes and ducks are corkscrew-dicked rapists, and I doubt meth mellows them out. Waterfowl on meth scare me.
Jun 27, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Dont all animals rape each other
Jun 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: Only in furry porn.
Jun 27, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: That explains psi
Jun 27, 2020 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Jun 27, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KYmFsO8.mp4
Jun 27, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, iMac g3 showed up...and Fedex absolutely fucking mangled it 
Jun 27, 2020 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: gaaaaaay
Jun 27, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the entire housing is destroyed
Jun 27, 2020 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is why you don't ship CRTs in the mail tom
Jun 27, 2020 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it rarely goes well
Jun 27, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fine if you pack it properly
Jun 27, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They basically wrapped it once in bubble wrap, shoved some paper in there and then called it good
Jun 27, 2020 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: original packaging helps, but it's still basically luck if it arrives in one piece
Jun 27, 2020 3:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: CRTs are so heavy they will wreck the packaging from the inside out
Jun 27, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still boots and the CRT works, so that's nice I guess
Jun 27, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See if they'll refund me and then I'll just buy replacement housing lol
Jun 27, 2020 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Make you you stack heavy boxes on top of light boxes 
Jun 27, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, if you have original packaging it's probably fine
Jun 27, 2020 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just that if you don't have the original packaging, there is like no way to pack it adequately, you need something form fitting to hold it in place and keep it from shaking around
Jun 27, 2020 3:27 PM - kenenthk: I use to stack pallets for a living youd be surprised how often a shitty packaged item can ruin the product
Jun 27, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially when you drop it from 2 meter height
Jun 27, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, after tearing it apart I think I've decided there's no salvaging this thing. The inner bezel is broken, the outer bezel is broken, part of the logic board's PCB is missing (I assume nothing critical was on it, but can't be sure), and parts of the metal shield are bent as well
Jun 27, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting all the replacement parts would cost like more than I paid for this thing, so I guess I'm gonna put it back together as much as possible and just plop it somewhere
Jun 27, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasted like $60, so not too bad I guess lol
Jun 27, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could've been worse, could've bought one on eBay for like $200 
Jun 27, 2020 4:42 PM - TomRannd: i don't know how you can just do that...
Jun 27, 2020 4:42 PM - TomRannd: just... say, "welp. just wasted 60 bucks big deal"
Jun 27, 2020 4:43 PM - TomRannd: i'm all in for the "brighter side" way of thinking, but hell!
Jun 27, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Fucking wifi is out
Jun 27, 2020 4:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ra1GF7x.jpg
Jun 27, 2020 4:43 PM - matpower: I mean, he saved 140 bucks
Jun 27, 2020 4:44 PM - TomRannd: fair enough. mind you i'm still living with mum and dad so i don't REALLY know what it's like to have... money
Jun 27, 2020 4:45 PM - matpower: I still care about my money lol
Jun 27, 2020 4:46 PM - matpower: I'm still living with my parents, but I got my own income
Jun 27, 2020 4:46 PM - matpower: Right now I am broke since shit's expensive af and I needed to do emergency spendings ech
Jun 27, 2020 4:46 PM - matpower: Nothing's more depressing than not having money
Jun 27, 2020 4:47 PM - TomRannd: ah, yeah i get that. see i don't even have my fucking social security number. man my parents think i'm gonna like run away or something so they don't "let" me get mine
Jun 27, 2020 4:49 PM - matpower: Damn, that sucks
Jun 27, 2020 4:49 PM - matpower: How old are you?
Jun 27, 2020 4:49 PM - TomRannd: currently i'm 17, turning 18 in december. i got a little bit to go yet.
Jun 27, 2020 4:50 PM - TomRannd: to be honest, i really just want to get into college and all that. my parents said they would pay for my college fees, as long as i live with them. i'm fine with that i can always go nextdoor to smoke weed lmao
Jun 27, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/17RSFUr.gif?noredirect
Jun 27, 2020 5:08 PM - matpower: lmao
Jun 27, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Dont do college get high instead
Jun 27, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:42 PM - TomRannd: just... say, "welp. just wasted 60 bucks big deal" < Cuz $60 isn't a whole lot of money in the adult world ;O;
Jun 27, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially for tech things 
Jun 27, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, sure it's pretty shit I just wasted $60 on basically a big pile of dangerous e-waste, but hey at least I didn't spend a whole lot of money on it 
Jun 27, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now if I like...dropped my server down the stairs or had everything blow up or something, then I'd be pretty pissed lol
Jun 27, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I put like $450 into that
Jun 27, 2020 5:33 PM - kenenthk: This is where the bathrooms at right
Jun 27, 2020 5:58 PM - matpower: Tom reminds me of that time when my supervisor pulled out the SAS RAID disks while the server was on
Jun 27, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof
Jun 27, 2020 5:59 PM - matpower: Killed a bunch of solid SAS disks
Jun 27, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully the x5680s will show up Monday with the SAS cable, that should be the last of the stuff I need to have my server 100% complete
Jun 27, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will be nice
Jun 27, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Fucking neighbor kid snatched my food
Jun 27, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: Is that better or worse than taking a dump in it?
Jun 27, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better #1 or #2 lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: #1 for the soup, #2 for the main course.
Jun 27, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pee soup and a chocolate log 
Jun 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://poopsenders.com/
Jun 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: I remember when Cards Against Humanity were selling a box of bullshit.
Jun 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi my iMac showed up all destroyed 
Jun 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: https://www.polygon.com/2014/12/1/7314775/cards-against-humanity-bullshit-box-of-poop-shit
Jun 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/06/27/0125215/charter-seeks-fcc-permission-to-impose-data-caps-and-charge-fees-to-video-services
Jun 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen that Tom, I am sorry 
Jun 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was it CAH who just dug a random hole, too?
Jun 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For donations or something
Jun 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/28/cards-against-humanity-hole < ah yeah
Jun 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $100k to dig a big fucking hole lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: "Guys, about that Kickstarter campaign, I made a typo..."
Jun 27, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping they'll just refund the money lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: "I asked people for money to hire a _ho_, but I typed 'hoe' instead..."
Jun 27, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The iMac thing, not the hole lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No I sat and watched the whole hoe hole thing lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was like live on the web page lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:28 PM - Veho: "Hey babe, what would you do for $500?" "Anything." "Good, here's a shovel, start digging."
Jun 27, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jun 27, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0aOI0Wa.jpg
Jun 27, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HnmDUp3
Jun 27, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eOBtgzM
Jun 27, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Flying fish!
Jun 27, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PUA26oy Never wanted to burn something more in my life... lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gakaQlG.jpg
Jun 27, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: Interestingly, that's also what your asshole will look like after eating one of these.
Jun 27, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EPbbS7o This one made me laugh lol
Jun 27, 2020 7:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RR4kAjg.jpg
Jun 27, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear as long as you let them dry really really good that works Veho
Jun 27, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do wash my keyboards in the dish washer lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Spiceology-Mediterranean-All-Natural-Non-Irradiated-Seasoning/dp/B00XLZUZFG/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=mediteranian+spice&qid=1593288252&sprefix=mediteranian+spice&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExWUZNSlpOQzhCUjNRJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMTU1MzI1MzdRODQzWTNNWkJBMyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDYzMTkyMkRUSkhEVlZNVEVSWiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdG
Jun 27, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spices.... It's from that company that made my blackened seasoning..... So probably good lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/digitalfoundry-2020-xmg-apex-15-review-ryzen-9-3950x-in-a-laptop
Jun 27, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: I like how by "Mediterranean" they mean "Greek" and fuck the other like 20 countries on the Mediterranean  
Jun 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because they have the best food? Lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need some lemons and olive oils and potatoes....
Jun 27, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: *Italian music stops*
Jun 27, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered it just now when it said add to burgers I couldn't resist lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to attempt a Gyro Burger
Jun 27, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onions tomatoes tatziki sauce and all that lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: COuld work.
Jun 27, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife would add feta cheese, for me that's like optional lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with that spice blend if I do a burger I should probably go a little heavy on the spices
Jun 27, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/manli-introduces-the-nvidia-gtx-1650-low-profile-graphics-card/amp/
Jun 27, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To needs that for his server
Jun 27, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: I discovered a new pizza place that does pretty good pizza, but the most interesting part is that their stuffed crust is stuffed with Philadelphia cream cheese.
Jun 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Instead of the more usual gouda.
Jun 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: I never knew I needed that in my life, but I do.
Jun 27, 2020 8:33 PM - TomRannd: that sounds amazing
Jun 27, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm it sounds good lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bagel crust pizza stuffed with cream cheese lol
Jun 27, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eISCH39_Sm4
Jun 27, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I want all of thoee
Jun 27, 2020 8:44 PM - TomRannd: i am very happy that veho introduced this youtube channel to me
Jun 27, 2020 8:48 PM - Veho: Watch the videos in order.
Jun 27, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The banana caramel one sounds good
Jun 27, 2020 8:53 PM - TomRannd: will do veho
Jun 27, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TMgXrrY.mp4
Jun 27, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: OM NOM HOM NOM
Jun 27, 2020 9:00 PM - kenenthk: I just got a 1000mls of ejuice for 30 bucks
Jun 27, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: Is it the one that killed all those people a while back?
Jun 27, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Let's hope so
Jun 27, 2020 9:13 PM - kenenthk: I hope so also
Jun 27, 2020 9:14 PM - kenenthk: It's like it's just as bad as covid
Jun 27, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Covid is gonna team up with Ebola
Jun 27, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cola for short lol
Jun 27, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2020/06/27/florida-breaks-daily-coronavirus-record
Jun 27, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Number 1 baby!!! Lol
Jun 27, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do virus have any ecological benefits?
Jun 28, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost a philosophical question lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/full/10.1146/annurev-vi-04-071217-100011
Jun 28, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-document-confirms-new-lga1700-socket-for-alder-lake-processors
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whaaaaaaaaaaat??? Intel? A new socket??
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Never happened ever
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not once
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In a single time has that happened
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like that's one thing that's going to have AND winning more than anything
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Next you'll tell me water is wet!
Jun 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like AMD sticks with a socket longer poeple like that
Jun 28, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if they don't upgrade CPUs it's nice to have the option
Jun 28, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the insane performance helps lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems stabilize older CPU prices a bit too
Jun 28, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, sticking with one socket for a bit is good
Jun 28, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though at this point it's like...standard procedure for Intel, so anyone who buys Intel isn't going to be swayed by that lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Annoyed, probably, but it's business as usual so meh
Jun 28, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol almost seems pointless to have a socket just solder them on and sell it as one part lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit, they should just integrate the display and the keyboard and mouse all in one, too!
Jun 28, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one single thing you buy and bam, it's a PC!
Jun 28, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 28, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost like some kind of lap computer or something
Jun 28, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And they'll all have small fans and inadequate cooling!
Jun 28, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And they'll get real hot and ruin your balls!
Jun 28, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Genius!
Jun 28, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't Dell or HP do that at one point like surface mount the CPUs?
Jun 28, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AIOs do tat
Jun 28, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: that*
Jun 28, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm sure there are SFF PCs that probably do it
Jun 28, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know my brother had an eMachine with a surface mounted APU
Jun 28, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually I think I have it now somewhere lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did surgery on it and mounted a full sized GPU lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wish AMD would go crazy with an APU Ryzen and mount like 4GB of super fast RAM on the CCX thing
Jun 28, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make a real iGPU not just "Well it can play GTA V at 720P!!!" Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Make the iGPUs RAM usable as cache for the CPU when not gaming?
Jun 28, 2020 12:44 AM - wolffangalchemist: one of the best investments i have made was on legacy server hardware, i have a old HP dl380 G7 that i crammed a Nvidia 960 in that has about 64gb of ddr3 ram, dual xeon x5680's (12 cores 24 threads) paid like $200 for it already had the gpu and really don;t utlize its power  properly still.
Jun 28, 2020 12:45 AM - wolffangalchemist: this was some years ago though if i did anything recently i would build a AMD rig.
Jun 28, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a Ryzen 3900X for like 86 dollars Tom lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Loll
Jun 28, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Suuuuuuuuuuuuure, a 3900x
Jun 28, 2020 12:46 AM - wolffangalchemist: sounds sketch..
Jun 28, 2020 12:47 AM - wolffangalchemist: i'm old i remember pin moding socet 775 processors to run faster on dell towers.
Jun 28, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm actually building a server with similar specs right now, 2x 5680s, 96GB of RAM
Jun 28, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only a GTX 750 ti though, cuz Dell is shit 
Jun 28, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Limits the PCIe slot so you can only have their risers in the slots, and those risers don't have a full 16x slot, _and_ it only pushes 25w at boot so if your GPU requires more than that at boot it won't start up
Jun 28, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And no external power for PCIe devices on this particular model
Jun 28, 2020 12:49 AM - wolffangalchemist: nice, i need to throw more ram in mine and find some ssd's that will work with the sas bays.
Jun 28, 2020 12:49 AM - TomRannd: look at all you old men talking about your fancy pc stuff.
Jun 28, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But supposedly I could plop a 1050, and potentially a 1050 ti, into it and have it work
Jun 28, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I found 2TB SAS drives for $20 each, brand new
Jun 28, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All new old stock, so I shoved 4 in there
Jun 28, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.romantiea.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x-12-core-38-ghz-46-ghz-max-boost-socket-am4-105w-100-100000023box-desktop-processor
Jun 28, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Currently just waiting for the CPUs to show up, and then a SAS cable for the RAID card
Jun 28, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 76 dollars lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:50 AM - wolffangalchemist: oof i wouls say get a dl380 g7, but i had to make my own cable to power the 960 and also the fans are loud and need a resistor mod to make them quite.
Jun 28, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I only paid $20 for the chassis, so meh lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But like $400 on the rest of the stuff 
Jun 28, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could get a 3900X for under 80 bucks lol tht would be so nice
Jun 28, 2020 12:51 AM - wolffangalchemist: i have a pair of x5650's that was givin to me by a friend, i need to get some cheap chines boards and do something with.
Jun 28, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm probably gonna steal a couple X5670s from a cousin who works at a data center that has some laying around
Jun 28, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure what I'll do with them though lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have another Dell server board I could put them in, but none of the rest of the hardware for it so meh
Jun 28, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 4 socket Mobo?
Jun 28, 2020 12:54 AM - wolffangalchemist: he could lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has a eRection now lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:55 AM - TomRannd: wha-
Jun 28, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they exist for this particular chipset lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there are old AMD quad socket boards
Jun 28, 2020 12:55 AM - wolffangalchemist: only ting i lack is usb3.0 and i would like something newer gpu wise for vr
Jun 28, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When opteron was a thing
Jun 28, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you use a bunch of those server fans and a power cord to fly?
Jun 28, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Iron Man style lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:56 AM - wolffangalchemist: the way my gpu is rigged in i would need another pci riser fot usb 3.0
Jun 28, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, apparently there is an 8 socket Xeon chipset 
Jun 28, 2020 12:57 AM - wolffangalchemist: just strap it on your back and go, till.... the extension cord comes unpluged.
Jun 28, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/xeon/xeon-processor-7500-series-vol-2-datasheet.html <
Jun 28, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I used an 8x->16x PCIe adapter cable to fit my 750 Ti in the chassis lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:58 AM - wolffangalchemist: that thing probably has it's own power bill.
Jun 28, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it just sits in between the two risers cuz it doesn't fit properly to slot in the chassis lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:59 AM - wolffangalchemist: i hae a fan zip tied to the heatsink on the 960 becuase
Jun 28, 2020 12:59 AM - wolffangalchemist: the shroud over the heat sink stoped it from fitting.
Jun 28, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All Dell had to do was let me use the full 16x slots without their risers, but noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo lol
Jun 28, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't have the risers installed, doesn't boot
Jun 28, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the default risers only have physical 8x slots for some reason lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get a riser with a full 16x slot, but it's like $200 or something so whew
Jun 28, 2020 1:00 AM - wolffangalchemist: yeah enterprise hardware can be up there in price ranges.
Jun 28, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, most of the stuff I bought for this was relatively cheap 
Jun 28, 2020 1:01 AM - wolffangalchemist: think that is wahat a 16x 3.0 riser cost for the hp or pretty close. i have 16x but it is 2.0, not really that bit of a deal.
Jun 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $80 for 96GB of RAM, $80 for the CPUs, $30 for the fans, $15 for the heatsinks, $80 for the HDDs lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just had to get lots of parts
Jun 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God, this Dell motherboard has PCIe 2.0 only 
Jun 28, 2020 1:02 AM - wolffangalchemist: you have to look around, most people want more then ths stuff is actualy worth.
Jun 28, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it matters really
Jun 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For the stuff I'm putting in it lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom start a dating web site....
Jun 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the risers are limited to 8x only, 4x if you populate both 8x slots in one riser
Jun 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gamers Only lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the other riser is limited to 4x slots only 
Jun 28, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite having physical 8x slots
Jun 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard about a guy who started a dating web site and he was the only guy on it
Jun 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully Monday everything will show up, then I can test out RPCS3 and then when it ends up being shit I'll get my VMs started lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:05 AM - wolffangalchemist: I played dqxi at 1080p with a constant 60 fps on my server when my motherbard died in my main rig.
Jun 28, 2020 1:06 AM - wolffangalchemist: that's a harem website not a dating website.....
Jun 28, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:07 AM - wolffangalchemist: i am supposed to be using mine to study for getting my A+ cert but i keep puting shit on the back burner cause life.
Jun 28, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have A+ N+ MCSE lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was gonna do Cisco but his music sucks lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should probably get around to doing A+ cert at some point
Jun 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's super easy
Jun 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm just lazy lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And like $300 or so for the tests lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was accused of cheating... Apparently getting a near perfect score is impossible lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They held up my certificate for like weeks reviewing the video lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:12 AM - wolffangalchemist: lol, i have worked as a tech in a mental health facility for the pas 4 years and was in the national guard till this passing January so i cantually feel like a capable human being again. got a new job lat month as.. a mental health tech at a diffent place close that pays more but still not my dream job while it can be entertaining and rewarding.
Jun 28, 2020 1:13 AM - wolffangalchemist: yeah 300 bucks is why i wat to be sure i know my shit before i take it.
Jun 28, 2020 1:14 AM - wolffangalchemist: sure i can terminate my own cat 6 cables for netwroking my house but i would like to say i am certified to.
Jun 28, 2020 1:19 AM - wolffangalchemist: also i can get a decent job with it i live right beside a military base and see job's posted wanting A+ or N+ that pay a lot better then what i currently do.
Jun 28, 2020 1:23 AM - TomRannd: a+ and n+ means...
Jun 28, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.comptia.org/certifications/a https://www.comptia.org/certifications/network
Jun 28, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IT Certifications
Jun 28, 2020 1:25 AM - wolffangalchemist: beat me to it.
Jun 28, 2020 1:25 AM - TomRannd: ah i see
Jun 28, 2020 1:25 AM - TomRannd: welp. i don't want to work for the military
Jun 28, 2020 1:26 AM - TomRannd: not my kinda thing. i would much rather wire some secret bunkers lighting
Jun 28, 2020 1:30 AM - wolffangalchemist: working for the military  on a contracting job is a lot better then being in it..my buddies who are still in.
Jun 28, 2020 1:30 AM - wolffangalchemist: i feel bad for a lot of my buddies who are still in.
Jun 28, 2020 1:31 AM - wolffangalchemist: also i can get a job somewhere else would just have to leave Alabama since finding jobs in IT sucks in this state.
Jun 28, 2020 1:32 AM - TomRannd: no one looking for IT then huh?
Jun 28, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MCSE is Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can set up your IIS server and mail servers and all kinds f crap
Jun 28, 2020 1:33 AM - wolffangalchemist: Alabama is mostly rural farms and such so not really to grow corn and cotton.
Jun 28, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to work for Dell gold level 2 techsupport
Jun 28, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reminding IT people "Did you try turning it off and on again?
Jun 28, 2020 1:34 AM - TomRannd: ah, yeah here where i live, calgary canada it is much more city-life. obviously it IS a city, but we have a ton of farmers here too, not only because this is alberta
Jun 28, 2020 1:36 AM - wolffangalchemist: customer support can be such a pain
Jun 28, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The real money is in midget prostitutes...
Jun 28, 2020 1:36 AM - TomRannd: midget what
Jun 28, 2020 1:37 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jun 28, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hardly ever dealt with customers mostly IT would call me with big issues lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Help our server is on fire and the haylon
Jun 28, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: System killed 4 people
Jun 28, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm ok first turn off the servers then turn off the fire suppression... Then your gonna put the bodies in the dumpster
Jun 28, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After that reboot and everything should be fine, thank you for calling Dell.
Jun 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you get a survey please give 5s lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might play some Vidya games tonight...
Jun 28, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something PS1 on my phone lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:43 AM - wolffangalchemist: playing rdr2 right now
Jun 28, 2020 1:43 AM - TomRannd: currently, i've been playing all the borderlands
Jun 28, 2020 1:43 AM - TomRannd: in chronological order
Jun 28, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been a distinct lack of hardware reviews so I'm reviewing a game for once lol
Jun 28, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Hunting Simulator 2
Jun 28, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say too much, but it has a dog and you can pet it so that's like an instant 10/10
Jun 28, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still need to get around to finishing Paper Mario though
Jun 28, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can your dog laugh at you like in Duck Hunt?
Jun 28, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D MMO Duck Hunt 2
Jun 28, 2020 1:58 AM - kenenthk: God you know its depressing when a 6 year old kid says their mom abuses them
Jun 28, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By abused he means she slapped him for calling her a dirty whore?
Jun 28, 2020 2:00 AM - kenenthk: Slapped across the face for ignoring her
Jun 28, 2020 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Neighbors dealing with a custody battle
Jun 28, 2020 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Do you still mess with kodi psi
Jun 28, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not since I embraced Plex lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Was trying to get it on my neighbors tv but wont let me open shit
Jun 28, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I now do my own server for just me and one other person who can't get it working lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kodi streaming naughty stuff is pretty dead they shut down stuff so fast these days
Jun 28, 2020 2:16 AM - kenenthk: I havent fucked with it yet 
Jun 28, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean you can still do it but you have to do stuff almost weekly to keep it
Jun 28, 2020 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Are there still ways to sideload on built in android tvs there has to be
Jun 28, 2020 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Dudes got a Phillips 65 4k tv some chick he wont bang bought it for him
Jun 28, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have access to the ap store?
Jun 28, 2020 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but the locked down version
Jun 28, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Any sort of file manager on it?
Jun 28, 2020 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Didnt think to try file explorer
Jun 28, 2020 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Wonder if side load app is on it
Jun 28, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If the file manager can access a USB port and put the APK on a thumb stick
Jun 28, 2020 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Forgot what the shots called
Jun 28, 2020 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Yeah his tv should read flash drives like all do
Jun 28, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably has a basic media player already
Jun 28, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just convert like 400 movies to what it can read and toss them on a cheap 2TB external drive
Jun 28, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Elements-Portable-External/dp/B06W55K9N6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=3LZHET43WXPJ1&dchild=1&keywords=external+hard+drive&qid=1593310867&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&sprefix=external&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFUSDE1TkQzUUJVWlEmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAwNTU4NzkzRDJDTERUNE5DMFZMJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAxOTQ4NjkyMzBCQVY2MTYxRkU
Jun 28, 2020 2:23 AM - kenenthk: Movie hd works fine just shit when trying to cast
Jun 28, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe his TV has access to Plex on the play store his computer and bobs your uncle
Jun 28, 2020 2:24 AM - kenenthk: I'll send you a pic its just like shields is but locked down
Jun 28, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plex is nice once you get it set up it just works
Jun 28, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as it's actually Android you can jail break it lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:25 AM - kenenthk: I hardly have to fuck with it so I always forget how to do the install
Jun 28, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's Android TV nice
Jun 28, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Media players a plenty lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:26 AM - AsPika2219: Finally! I buyed a new PC for my family! So faster! 
Jun 28, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What's it got? Lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LEUGPEVRDmU
Jun 28, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Love new PCs if I ever win the lotto gonna have a new computer like every few months lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hire Tom just to sit and build and benchmark PCs. For me lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00XLZUZFG?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jun 28, 2020 2:36 AM - kenenthk: And you have to throw sealed mice at him
Jun 28, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Stop being a dick now review this mouse for punishment 
Jun 28, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Tom has like a 20 pack of mice lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:38 AM - kenenthk: One more with that shit pc he got 
Jun 28, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My computer is all GPU lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:39 AM - kenenthk: 2gb ddr3 with a 2070?
Jun 28, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB DDR4 3200 Ryzen 2700X 2080 Ti XC overclock thing
Jun 28, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty OK lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:41 AM - kenenthk: You dont need more you fuck 
Jun 28, 2020 2:41 AM - kenenthk: I got a shitty fm2 socket
Jun 28, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: fM3;FX6300
Jun 28, 2020 2:42 AM - kenenthk: What are cheapo good fm3 boards
Jun 28, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My 4K monitor is only 60Hz though so no 144Hz for me lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:43 AM - kenenthk: You and your poor 4k monitor 
Jun 28, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would just save for a B450 like 50 bucks and a cheap like 3100 if your super broke you can probably put together something for like 150 bucks
Jun 28, 2020 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Meanwhile I got a 32" dell 720p with a dvi port
Jun 28, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mines like 32 inches oo
Jun 28, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: I heard it was like 4
Jun 28, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well wide yes
Jun 28, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Cm?
Jun 28, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mom calls me the horse who talks
Jun 28, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Xk9M1MPNB1Y
Jun 28, 2020 2:53 AM - kenenthk: That's also what she calls blunts
Jun 28, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: mAh spices arrive by Friday so gonna make burgers lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe chicken
Jun 28, 2020 2:58 AM - kenenthk: What if they send weed
Jun 28, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to report it to the authorities lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not legal yet here lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was legal I'd sell it lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: Dont be a puss 
Jun 28, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm like half a cop lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ROG-Crosshair-VII-Hero-Motherboard/dp/B07CCHP1LD/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=crosshair+viii+hero+x470&qid=1593313725&sr=8-1
Jun 28, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Mobo  so nice lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:15 AM - kenenthk: You're never welcomed in my home
Jun 28, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/cyberpunk-2077-preview-ran-at-1080p-with-dlss-2-0-enabled-on-an-rtx-2080ti-powered-pc/
Jun 28, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny I'm obsessed with PC stuff lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Moooorrrr power!!!!
Jun 28, 2020 3:37 AM - kenenthk: Just view your wife as your cpu


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 29, 2020)

Jun 28, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.howtogeek.com/678617/why-did-the-turbo-button-slow-down-your-pc-in-the-90s/amp/
Jun 28, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wiring up those old 20 40 100 numbers on the front of a PC back then was such a pain in the ass....
Jun 28, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.righto.com/2020/06/die-shrink-how-intel-scaled-down-8086.html?m=1
Jun 28, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2020/06/26/how-will-apples-transition-from-intel-chips-impact-its-margins/amp/
Jun 28, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/fcc-helps-charter-avoid-broadband-competition/?amp=1
Jun 28, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2020/06/27/apple-just-killed-the-macbook-as-we-know-it-dont-buy-a-mac-is-good-advice---macbook-pro-macbook-air-on-hold/amp/
Jun 28, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3ab60FD.jpg
Jun 28, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: FInished remodelling my apartment.
Jun 28, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: THERE'S A HOLE IN MY WALL
Jun 28, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: Spent half a day trying to mount kitcken cabinets into a reinforced concrete and rock wall.
Jun 28, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, I'll be remounting the TV in our bedroom to another wall in a few days
Jun 28, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully we'll actually find a stud this time . The wall it's mounted to right now has some kind of weird distance between studs, and none of our cheapo stud finders could find through the walls as they're lath and plaster
Jun 28, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: The advantages and disadvantages of the plaster walls.
Jun 28, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vAu51DS.mp4
Jun 28, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah. Thankfully, big TVs these days are light as fuck so I can get away with using toggle bolts to mount it
Jun 28, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can't find a stud
Jun 28, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is how it's mounted right now 
Jun 28, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been that way for multiple years, never a problem lol. But my wife re-arranged our room, and wants the TV on the opposite wall so she can walk inbetween the bed and the wall without running into a TV
Jun 28, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: I'll have to mount the TV on a similar wall in a few days, I'm not looking forward to it.
Jun 28, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: I need to buy some better drill bits.
Jun 28, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God yeah, I should probably do that too actually lol
Jun 28, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ones I have are all old as fuck and dull
Jun 28, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hand-me-downs from my dad and my brothers lol
Jun 28, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: I had some cheapo masonry drill bits but I dulled them out today.
Jun 28, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/81kxVFs.png
Jun 28, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: Not kidding about the rocks.
Jun 28, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: That's a cross section.
Jun 28, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Jun 28, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: On the bright side, anything you mount on that wall ain't coming off.
Jun 28, 2020 3:21 PM - T-hug: What type of drill are you using
Jun 28, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: Impact drill.
Jun 28, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: I think that's the word.
Jun 28, 2020 3:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: The one that will pierce the heavens!
Jun 28, 2020 3:52 PM - T-hug: https://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-dhr202z-2-9kg-18v-li-ion-lxt-cordless-sds-rotary-hammer-drill-bare/48570
Jun 28, 2020 3:53 PM - T-hug: That's what I use at work it melts anything
Jun 28, 2020 3:53 PM - T-hug: Impactor I only use for screws or spade bits on joists
Jun 28, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: I don't have that kind of money  
Jun 28, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: I would buy a Makita if I did more of this type of work but this is the first time I had to drill that particular wall in 5 years.
Jun 28, 2020 3:59 PM - T-hug: Any SDS hammer drill will do that wall you can get wired ones pretty cheap
Jun 28, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: Hammer drill, that's the word. Not impact drill.
Jun 28, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just have a dinky little impact drill lol
Jun 28, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to have a corded hammer drill somewhere, but I think one of my family stole it for something lol
Jun 28, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: I stole this hammer drill from my dad  
Jun 28, 2020 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Stop stealing from your dad
Jun 28, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: No.
Jun 28, 2020 4:39 PM - kenenthk: Then mail me stuff
Jun 28, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, x5680s showed up in Detroit today so theoretically they should show up tomorrow 
Jun 28, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Nust drive to Detroit
Jun 28, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Just
Jun 28, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/70Zuhln.jpg
Jun 28, 2020 6:24 PM - TomRannd: i need something like a double-sided breadboard. something like a proto-type board, where the leads go through both sides. but like, i don't want to solder it.
Jun 28, 2020 6:32 PM - kenenthk: I need a new life
Jun 28, 2020 6:34 PM - TomRannd: don't we all. 
Jun 28, 2020 6:37 PM - kenenthk: You cant say that until you're 25
Jun 28, 2020 6:39 PM - TomRannd: hell, ken i've been through alot. maybe not as much as you, but we can all use a little change.
Jun 28, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: I got 50c in my pocket
Jun 28, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need a positive placement nail gun  lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ramset-MasterShot-0-22-Caliber-Powder-Actuated-Tool-40088/202046595
Jun 28, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically a gun that uses .22 caliber shells to drive nails into hard stuff lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, because I'm an idiot with more money than sense, I bid on another iMac G3 
Jun 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $100 this time, for a 500mhz one lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That I'm going to beg and plead with the seller to fucking package it like his shipping his child
Jun 28, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 and a half hours left, no other bids lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what did you spend your stimulus check on... "Old Macintoshes...." lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/p5wAAOSwS8he0XIc/s-l1600.jpg < Look at that, beautiful condition 
Jun 28, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 28, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whopping 256MB of RAM, 30GB HDD
Jun 28, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a beast 
Jun 28, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DVD-ROM drive, how futuristic!
Jun 28, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol almost looks like a flat chested woman taking the picture lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why the fuck do people do that, take pictures of reflective shit with no clothes on? lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like c'mon dude, no one wants to see your flabby man tits lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just here to buy a shitty PC
Jun 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, shitty Mac lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol lysol on the keyboard definitely lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't come with one lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I do have a keyboard and mouse from the other one 
Jun 28, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Weird the keys W H N O R U B are all worn off...."
Jun 28, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: P too!
Jun 28, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Detroit still 22GB even after shrinkage lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom will be interesting to see what is on the drive? You ever run recovery software on these drives? lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes
Jun 28, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy probably had a lot of porn and half skinned women on his drive... "I'd do me...." lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk7782dm884
Jun 28, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gyYkUSwSGU Mega Everdrive lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's the difference between the other Mega Everdrives? lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It plays different CD games better? lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also NES games? lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically the teraonion one is better lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got limited NES compatibility apparently
Jun 28, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not even like "oh most play fine but those few don't", seems like it's a lot lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "NES core has limited compatibility. Due the Genesis hardware limitations there is no way to implement fully functional NES core. You may expect that simple games will work fine but games which intensely use mappers graphics hardware will be glitched. "
Jun 28, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so just buy an Android box instead and run all that and more? lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: in HD....
Jun 28, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $200, yeah probably lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://everdrive.me/cartridges/mega-everdrive-pro.html
Jun 28, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 dollars for a cart for one system seems nuts to me, especially when the Genesis is so well emulated lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Isnt psio the same price
Jun 28, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSIO is $150 or something
Jun 28, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, $125 now I guess
Jun 28, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://stoneagegamer.com/psio-playstation-flash-cart.html <
Jun 28, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is still a bit expensive lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:51 PM - kenenthk: My wallet doesnt give that much of a fuck to run on hardware lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially for systems that are super well emulated, NES Genesis SNES those are damned accurate (sometimes better than hardware)
Jun 28, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 too lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to have a flashcart for the SNES
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the good ones are expensive lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say some other systems it's best to have the real thing, Sega Saturn, Dreamcast, PS3, Xbox OG, but only because emulation of those suck lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, Dreamcast emulation is pretty good nowadays
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom that one that can play CD audio and stuff on the SNES is cool (but you can emulate it on PC...)_
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest though yeah for sure
Jun 28, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's close on the Dreamcast lol
Jun 28, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like PS3 is going to get pretty good soon though
Jun 28, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ReDream is like 90% compatible at this point I think lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nearly 60% compatibility on RPCS3 now, which is great
Jun 28, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Xenia is still like
Jun 28, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5% compatible lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At one point not too long ago I would have said that would be 10 years off lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About PS3 emulation
Jun 28, 2020 9:04 PM - kenenthk: You have a hacked ps3
Jun 28, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think when RPCS3 first announced they got a commercial game running (glitchy, but still running lol) I said like "we're definitely 10 years away!"
Jun 28, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that was like 6 years ago, so I was close ;O;
Jun 28, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I do lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I hate turning it on, it gets sooo hot lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus on the PC I can do it in 4K  lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly couldn't be assed to turn my PS3 on lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At this point, if I want to play a PS3 game it's either RPCS3, or I just don't play it 
Jun 28, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or play the better PC version if possible lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Detroit Become Human is 39.9GB's lol
Jun 28, 2020 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Detroit needs to become human
Jun 28, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not surprising, it's a pretty decent looking game
Jun 28, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was bigger on PS4 
Jun 28, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 45GB or something
Jun 28, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hour left on that iMac and still no bids 
Jun 28, 2020 9:42 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 it arrives broken 
Jun 28, 2020 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Hollywood is a pretty good series
Jun 28, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did Tom "win" lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 18 minutes lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no bids though, so that's nice 
Jun 28, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: What's the link again
Jun 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, as if you have money
Jun 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 28, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Post the link and let's find out
Jun 28, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: My 12gs need to be spent on something useless
Jun 28, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy 12000 BJs from gamers mom lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:38 PM - kenenthk: I already spent that much 
Jun 28, 2020 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Plus I'd get like 24000 with 12g
Jun 28, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:44 PM - kenenthk: This pork chili better be good
Jun 28, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yaaaaay I win
Jun 28, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as the delivery person doesn't poo in the puter
Jun 28, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a jaguar CD Tom they kind of look like toilets lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to imagine Jaguar emulation is 100 times better than Xbox emulation....
Jun 28, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where is my Xbox 360 emulator....
Jun 28, 2020 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Behind the wiiu
Jun 28, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii U emulation is pretty good Kenny
Jun 28, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/27/us/new-mexico-hand-sanitizer-deaths-trnd/index.html
Jun 28, 2020 11:13 PM - kenenthk: Give them thick water
Jun 28, 2020 11:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cvs.com/shop/thick-it-thickened-water-46-oz-prodid-1390040
Jun 28, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kol
Jun 28, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thicc
Jun 28, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting up RPCS3 so I can have it ready for testing tomorrow on the server, and whew is it
Jun 28, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real fucking slow with this dual core 
Jun 28, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's sitting at 46C at load for the last like 5 minutes though, so that's nice 
Jun 28, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 46c 46db?
Jun 28, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fans are actually still at low lol
Jun 28, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess a big fucking chunk of metal and 5 tiny fans running at 3000 rpm = real fucking good cooling for a dual core lol
Jun 28, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Minimum is 760RPM apparently, and "low" is 3600RPM 
Jun 28, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Full blast is wind tunnel
Jun 29, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Jun 29, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I think the reading is way higher than what it is lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably because of the way I have the fans setup lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should try increasing RPM in OS and see if it changes lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's actually supposed to be reading 760RPM, not 3600RPM
Jun 29, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/t85mun < 720 ratherl oll
Jun 29, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's right outside my bedroom and I can't hear it running, so it's definitely not full blast lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh maybe not, I guess these fans can hit 12k RPMs?
Jun 29, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Jun 29, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol jesus
Jun 29, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom but some fans make a raspberry pi drone lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:06 AM - kenenthk: And fly it over raspberries
Jun 29, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HK Drone for cats lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cats VS Terminator the musical!
Jun 29, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of cats, my wife brought home a kitten today
Jun 29, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it's mother got run over and she decided "hey I should grab that kitten"
Jun 29, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Without asking lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aawww what flavor er name? Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/a/sG3W3vY <
Jun 29, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me Kitty McCat
Jun 29, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mr even lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He or she is adorable
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some breed for sure?
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I decided to name her Ciri after Witcher character lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My other cat isn't happy lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been a solitary cat for like 10+ years
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting dog
Jun 29, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: s
Jun 29, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cute and lots of toys and milk jug rings and cat nip
Jun 29, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is allergic to cats so that's a thing...
Jun 29, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good thing too or catnap yours lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm mildly allergic, their fur just irritates my eyes
Jun 29, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or dander or whatever lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I deal with it cuz cats are nice
Jun 29, 2020 12:14 AM - kenenthk: Fuck caf toys my cats entertained with a box and fucking string after spending like 30 on toys
Jun 29, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your kitty is 10 out 10 would want one again lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Come take it ;O;
Jun 29, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would I would lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:15 AM - kenenthk: Tell your wife she can have mine
Jun 29, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably spoil it rotting lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Cats are actually smarter then most assume
Jun 29, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss my one cat I had as a child she would wrap herself around my head and sleep there lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:17 AM - kenenthk: Once they double blink at you you know its over
Jun 29, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Take baths with me and she was just special
Jun 29, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's cat kisses lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:19 AM - kenenthk: When my ex did it I got blocked on messenger
Jun 29, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:20 AM - kenenthk: Can you still call them an ex if they get together
Jun 29, 2020 12:20 AM - kenenthk: Get back
Jun 29, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Current ex
Jun 29, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Future ex ?
Jun 29, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ex gonna give it to ya
Jun 29, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Future misery
Jun 29, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi teach me how to get a wife pissed off at you
Jun 29, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Herpes and derps
Jun 29, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pissing them off is easy just be right about something and also tell them to calm down
Jun 29, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like my bosses
Jun 29, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice the replacement button for my touchpad will finally show up this week, too
Jun 29, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking finally lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 1 month later Tom?
Jun 29, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Lol broken button
Jun 29, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like that lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk tell her you don't trust anything that bleeds for a week and doesn't die.
Jun 29, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to fuck it all up and just never use the button again lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use external mouse?
Jun 29, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I've been doing lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a big ol' fucking huge mousemat from GamersNexus store
Jun 29, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Jun 29, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/vkOJ9uNj9EY
Jun 29, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just roll that fucker on out lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.gamersnexus.net/products/gn-wireframe-mouse-mat < Neat looking though
Jun 29, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a giant mousepad I kind of made myself
Jun 29, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cut a small piece of kenenthks mom's panties and it covered my whole desk 
Jun 29, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course I have like 10 billion mice around
Jun 29, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 29, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you cut the part with the massive skid marks?
Jun 29, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 29, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you use two mice on Windows?
Jun 29, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you can't have two cursors
Jun 29, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But two mice at once, sure lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably do an infinite amount really
Jun 29, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to share them all between one cursor 
Jun 29, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess there are programs for that
Jun 29, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.eithermouse.com/ <
Jun 29, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be.a cool thing for some games... 2 mice
Jun 29, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it would be cool for like mech warrior
Jun 29, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Use them as a hacky way for 6 DOF games lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Descent and such
Jun 29, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't some N64 or PS1 games let you use mouse and controller at the same time?
Jun 29, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was Doom on the PS1 or something
Jun 29, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, but I do know that Star Wars Pod Racer let you use two controllers so you can have dual analog sticks lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:40 AM - TomRannd: that is awesome
Jun 29, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know Smash TV on the Genesis did that too lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:40 AM - TomRannd: smash TV is an amazing game. i have put so many hours into that on retroarch
Jun 29, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The arcade version is the best 
Jun 29, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd buy that for a dollar!!!
Jun 29, 2020 12:41 AM - TomRannd: never played it. mind you, i've never been in an arcade.. period 
Jun 29, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I played that on the game gear as a kid IIRC 
Jun 29, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sorry to hear that Tom lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:42 AM - TomRannd: i've seen those beer arcades, but ofc i cant get into those just yet so i need to find a girl and be 18, then i'd have an excuse
Jun 29, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps-F3sXeIiQ < beautiful lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to get around to replace the caps on my Game Gear lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:43 AM - TomRannd: and the batteries*
Jun 29, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus that's bad Tom... Possibly the worst version?
Jun 29, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I liked the GameGear much I'd probably do a LiPo mod
Jun 29, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd rather play with the cardboard box it came in...
Jun 29, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Get some rechargeable batteries in there lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:45 AM - TomRannd: hell, the gamegear isn't my favorite in general. that's a good portion of peoples opinions though
Jun 29, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Except a few good games the GG library is pretty weak
Jun 29, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was basically portable Sonic
Jun 29, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And a couple other games lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:46 AM - TomRannd: turn your gamegear into one of those crank-to-charge flashlights. sure, you might have a handle to crank in your way, but you can now charge your gamegear at boyscout camp!
Jun 29, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That Micky Mouse game, and like...Wonder Boy
Jun 29, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was a cool console though, way ahead of it's time lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:47 AM - TomRannd: yep
Jun 29, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the Lynx was
Jun 29, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a friend with a Lynx when it was out Atari nailed it lol but the library sucked
Jun 29, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: That ibc soda is pretty good bought a pack the other day
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - TomRannd: ibc?
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is 
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy one for $200 Psi 
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Irritated Butthole Cola
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - TomRannd: oh god
Jun 29, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: InB4Cunt
Jun 29, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom collectors item now?
Jun 29, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Atari-Lynx-II-Handheld-System-Tested-8-Games-Case-Visor-A-C-Adaptor-Battery-Pack/153987045114?hash=item23da57d6fa%3Ag%3AmXYAAOSwRNde6CpO&LH_BIN=1 <
Jun 29, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some decent games with it Tom
Jun 29, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame I wasted way too much money on stuff this month lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TurboExpress best handheld ever lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Nah has to be Hasbro handhelds
Jun 29, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone should do mods on old CD based consoles install like 48X CD ROM drives....
Jun 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be interesting lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS1 is like 2x IIRC lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tired of waiting for games to load???? Rraarrr 48X drive and cut load times by up to infinity and beyond!!!!!
Jun 29, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 300K a second Tom 2X
Jun 29, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 48x is what, 7mb/s or something like that?
Jun 29, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 150kb*48, so something like that lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yes
Jun 29, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could read an entire PS1 game in like a couple minutes lol
Jun 29, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be a bit slower though I don't know what bus the PS1 used?
Jun 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_technical_specifications <
Jun 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also some games would need AP patches
Jun 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Bus bandwidth 132 mb/s
Jun 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it could handle it lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 128kb data buffer on the CD-ROM lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: See what you really need is to take the system RAM and just shove a 1GB chip in it 
Jun 29, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Load the entire disc to RAM 
Jun 29, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a message back from iMac guy when I asked him about packaging "I have a double box setup ready with various padding materials to choose from. I will be careful. " 
Jun 29, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should send him the pictures of the old one and get me a free iMac 
Jun 29, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol buy one get one free lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/science/scientists-spot-super-earth-planets-11-light-years-away.amp
Jun 29, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Earth lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Damn on my last 2 budlights
Jun 29, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Order more from Uber eats lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uber Booze should be a thing lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:41 AM - kenenthk: Alcohol delivery is actually legal in Kansas city which is like 15 minutes away
Jun 29, 2020 1:42 AM - kenenthk: I got some good aldies alchohol today tho lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvCdLLK6Lvc
Jun 29, 2020 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Ryder 8
Jun 29, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She could fire lick my beef  lol
Jun 29, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ∆^
Jun 29, 2020 2:04 AM - kenenthk: You mean pork
Jun 29, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wanna chew the bark off a log kenenthk? Lol
Jun 29, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/new-chick-fil-a-summer-drinks-2020.amp
Jun 29, 2020 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Seagram's not that bad
Jun 29, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it with 7 Up
Jun 29, 2020 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Strawberry daiquiri
Jun 29, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that sounds delicious
Jun 29, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might buy some sort of liquors and try some of my meditaranian spices in it....
Jun 29, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a Greek mojito lol
Jun 29, 2020 2:50 AM - wolffangalchemist: 1 liter of rum, 1.5 liters of Jarrito's mandarin soda, and 1 litter of manischewitz blackberry wine, mix it in gallon water jugs. i call it snozberries.
Jun 29, 2020 2:54 AM - kenenthk: It's only 3.2% but goes down like soda.
Jun 29, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:02 AM - TomRannd: smoke weed, drink beer, kill people and fuck bitches.
Jun 29, 2020 3:04 AM - kenenthk: You're too young 
Jun 29, 2020 3:11 AM - wolffangalchemist: "start early experince is key" probably doesn't apply here. lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Start small like squirrels and armadillos
Jun 29, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Before moving on to like BBW midgets
Jun 29, 2020 3:25 AM - wolffangalchemist: start with a magnifying glass and some ants during the sun's peak brightness of the day.
Jun 29, 2020 3:27 AM - TomRannd: how about, i start with a broken beer bottle and some spiders
Jun 29, 2020 3:28 AM - wolffangalchemist: work your way up to haveing your own group of highly trained assassin racoon's that ride wild boars into battle, they will do all of the killing for you and keep your hands clean..
Jun 29, 2020 3:29 AM - TomRannd: i have adhd. y'know that stupid thing most kids have nowadays? yeah so, i need the hands on experience. otherwise i just wont learn!
Jun 29, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what she said lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:35 AM - TomRannd: porn taught my girl just fine 
Jun 29, 2020 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: "most" kids
Jun 29, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My neck is sore and I have a headache probably covid lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard vaping hydrogen peroxide works a treat lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:45 AM - TomRannd: i'd like your source to that info. so i can tell them how dumb they are
Jun 29, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone was admitted to the hospital here....
Jun 29, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They almost died lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: says the one who thinks most kids have ADHD
Jun 29, 2020 3:46 AM - TomRannd: >
Jun 29, 2020 3:47 AM - TomRannd: god damn these friggen ugh cant even make a stupid mad face...
Jun 29, 2020 3:47 AM - TomRannd: i blame the adhd
Jun 29, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working ER at the hospital is pretty interesting at times lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/27/us/new-mexico-hand-sanitizer-deaths-trnd/index.html
Jun 29, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I drink enough hand sanitizer I will be immune to covid?
Jun 29, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:49 AM - TomRannd: do you see hot nurses
Jun 29, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always 
Jun 29, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And they can flirt with me but if I say anything back fired lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:49 AM - TomRannd: i meant the girls psi
Jun 29, 2020 3:50 AM - TomRannd: oh that was a mean joke i'm sorry
Jun 29, 2020 3:50 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jun 29, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol there is one make nurse definitely gay and talks to me a lot....
Jun 29, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if just nice or interested lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol omg some guy just walked out in a robe and his ass hanging out lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In about 4 minutes some nurse will ask me if a dude just left lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't detain poeple lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:53 AM - TomRannd: so, you just sit there and look pretty then?
Jun 29, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:53 AM - TomRannd: not even a, "sir you are like naked get the fuck back in your room"
Jun 29, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If someone comes in shooting I can shoot them lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:54 AM - TomRannd: ah, so that's what you do. what about if a patient comes in and assaults some elderly woman. THEN can you interfere?
Jun 29, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I search bags too and make poeple go through my metal detector and hand wand and pay downs lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can stop an active felony so yeah beating old poeple counts lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm like 6 2 almost 300 pounds of muscle usually if I raise my voice poeple kind of look worried lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:57 AM - TomRannd: lmao, just give em a manly-chirp and they are all behaving
Jun 29, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I can do the look "I will murder you and then destroy your soul" lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:58 AM - TomRannd: hah, yeah that'd do it
Jun 29, 2020 3:59 AM - TomRannd: alright well i'm tired so peace out
Jun 29, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 30, 2020)

Jun 29, 2020 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/free-games-for-pc-ps4-nintendo-switch-and-xbox-one/1100-6474874/
Jun 29, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gog.com/games?sort=popularity&page=2&price=free
Jun 29, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rGu0p0Mw7QE
Jun 29, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: GoG, always a blast from the past.
Jun 29, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: They have War Wind for free, neat.
Jun 29, 2020 8:48 AM - Veho: That was a weird game.
Jun 29, 2020 8:49 AM - Veho: I loved the RTS boom of the late 90s.
Jun 29, 2020 8:51 AM - Veho: Games were trying all sorts of stuff.
Jun 29, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: 7th Legion was my favourite of the obscure weirdos of the time.
Jun 29, 2020 8:53 AM - Veho: It was "totally not" a Warhammer 40K RTS.
Jun 29, 2020 8:54 AM - Veho: It was about Space Marines fighting Chaos Space Marines.
Jun 29, 2020 8:54 AM - Veho: 
Jun 29, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xenos scum!!! Lol
Jun 29, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish we had better RTS games now.... At least that C and C remastered is out
Jun 29, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Star Craft remastered that I keep forgetting to get or buy lol
Jun 29, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that Warhammer collection on steam and those games still work great
Jun 29, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://reddit.app.link/3RYZyw94H7
Jun 29, 2020 10:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho is hiding 
Jun 29, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably is just in his castle 
Jun 29, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he lives next door to vlad
Jun 29, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do vampires have like gated communities? Lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your lawn is overgrown you have to stop eating the lawn poeple....
Jun 29, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yrF4ofFVkQ
Jun 29, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boot burned games on a unmodded PS2, pretty cool.
Jun 29, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was just reading about that, pretty neat
Jun 29, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aww shit, that iMac is coming from Florida 
Jun 29, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'M GONNA CATCH THE METH COVID NOW
Jun 29, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: AW CRAP
Jun 29, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: SO LONG TOM, IT WAS NICE KNOWING YOU
Jun 29, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: CAN I HAVE YOUR STUFF?
Jun 29, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 29, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can have my mountain of laptops Veho
Jun 29, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 29, 2020 2:19 PM - DinohScene: what about me? :c
Jun 29, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can have all my Macs 
Jun 29, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee new CPUs 
Jun 29, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that I have both CPUs in, fans are currently running at 4200rpm during boot lol
Jun 29, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/t8kpfy < Hello from 12c/24t + 96GB of RAM + 8TB HDD land 
Jun 29, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cinebench R20 score is 3233, which is about the same as a Ryzen 7 1700x 
Jun 29, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hit 70C under load so far lol, not bad
Jun 29, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only peaked at 416W so far, so that's nice
Jun 29, 2020 4:49 PM - TomRannd: morning nerds
Jun 29, 2020 4:49 PM - DinohScene: sicc
Jun 29, 2020 4:49 PM - DinohScene: I'm stuck with a shitty 6c server
Jun 29, 2020 4:50 PM - DinohScene: but hey, it does the job
Jun 29, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Installing Proxmox on my NVMe usb drive now, so I can get some VMs started 
Jun 29, 2020 4:59 PM - TomRannd: what does proxmox do mister?
Jun 29, 2020 5:00 PM - TomRannd: ew sorry i called you mister i feel like a fucking 3 year old now
Jun 29, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Proxmox is a Linux distro that's basically dedicated to virtualization for enterprise hardware
Jun 29, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Runs on...Debian, I think?
Jun 29, 2020 5:01 PM - TomRannd: oh ok
Jun 29, 2020 5:02 PM - TomRannd: isn't debian, one of those "top recommended" things or whatever?
Jun 29, 2020 5:02 PM - TomRannd: i mean, my pi runs on it, so that would probably be enough to make some sort of list
Jun 29, 2020 5:04 PM - TomRannd: hell, speaking of the pi. i am finally getting the hang of my coding-bizz stuff. yesterday, i managed to like drive a joystick all by myself. took my like 4 hours before i realized all a joystick is, is 2 potentiometeres. lol
Jun 29, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRQ48V8p06k
Jun 29, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So how does RPCS3 work Tom?
Jun 29, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was fine, unfortunately it doesn't seem to like multi-socket CPUs cuz it only used one of them lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So performance wasn't as amazing as I expected lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was like equal to my Razer, so meh
Jun 29, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I replaced the Windows USB with Proxmox now, attempting to install MacOS VM now lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that is something cool
Jun 29, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, waiting for slow ass Macbook to extract some stuff I need for it anyways lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to grab a special key or some shit from a Mac so it'll boot, and you have to install Xcode which is like 5GB
Jun 29, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish one of my naughty web pages had a pre worked up OSX working install for a VM... lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...which I have to extract from an archive, first lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is totally real fast on this shitty Macbook ;O;
Jun 29, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else is all setup, just waiting for this lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just to get a single unique string of text lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why Apple make everything so hard lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-4000-vermeer-desktop-cpus-zen-3-cores-mass-production-soon/amp/
Jun 29, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soon my precious.... Lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want all this power... what do I do with it? Look at cats on the internet lol
Jun 29, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, time to install 5GB worth of shit!
Jun 29, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna take sooooooooooo loooooooooong
Jun 29, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My spice still hasn't shipped 
Jun 29, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5GB shouldn't take too long?
Jun 29, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on the server side though?
Jun 29, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, this is still the Macbook stuff lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Slow ass fucking Macbook lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if it was fast you wouldn't get the full Macintosh experience lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gives you time to do things like make lunch and coffee lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was Windows you wouldn't have time for those things.... lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can finally start the goddamn VM install process lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The worst part is, apparently the key that I needed is the same for every fuck Mac
Jun 29, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could've googled it lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT THE TUTORIAL DOESN'T SAY THAT
Jun 29, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
Jun 29, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/t8omtn < Weeee
Jun 29, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Figuring out PCIe passthrough will be fun lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Using Vmware or the free one?
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh JK it's super simple lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm using Proxmox
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which uses Qemu IIRC
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.qemu.org/ <
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I always use this one https://www.virtualbox.org/
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think VMWare supports PCie passthrough 
Jun 29, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neither does Virtualbox I think lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Virtualbox does  so you can install drivers and get full acceleration (with some caveats)
Jun 29, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it does anymore
Jun 29, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The OS in question has to support the GPU... but there are some good drivers for modern GPU's on old OS's where they like back ported enough crap to make it semi work or something.
Jun 29, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Jun 29, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not for PCie devices anymore
Jun 29, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't used it in a long time 
Jun 29, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I use for my work Linux VM, and I can't passthrough anything lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are you sure Tom? I can't imagine they would remove that
Jun 29, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's because I used it on Windows?
Jun 29, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only on Linux apparently
Jun 29, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not Windows
Jun 29, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads It has a Windows host 
Jun 29, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No I mean the PCIe passthrough lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also OSX in case you wanted to install OSX in your OSX VM lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Halfway through install and it hasn't crashed yet, so that's good lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually IF it's going to crash on me it either does it instantly or at like 98%
Jun 29, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either when I am in a hurry to get it started so I can do something else, or while I am gone so I have to waste even more time lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/s2uE3v5pbD0?t=47
Jun 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still going, still a good sign lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 minutes remaining!!!
Jun 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooooh it's rebooting now
Jun 29, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Installing everything "for real this time" lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope
Jun 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could install another VM in the meantime I guess lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a different drive?
Jun 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting it probably can do it lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gciMUPViyRk
Jun 29, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, shouldn't be a problem lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actual macOS install is now over halfway done lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess part one just moves files over to the drive, part 2 actually installs them lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am installing Detroit Become Human Tom lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that sounds too convoluted lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 hour install... lol (fit girl)
Jun 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I guess this technically was a "network" install, it had to download all the OS files from the web lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I don't have a full ISO for Mojave and I didn't want to make one lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm weird it dropped to like 17 minutes lol
Jun 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 minutes remaining 
Jun 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/21306670/microsoft-windows-file-recovery-tool-app-download-features
Jun 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux mint installing now lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I always like Mint
Jun 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw that a bit ago, curious to see how well it works lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vs like testdisk or something
Jun 29, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I am going to grab it and try it out on something or other lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooooh it's potentially booting into macOS
Jun 29, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy it booted 
Jun 29, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to fuck it all up!
Jun 29, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about ordering this Tom.... stop me!!! lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3900X-24-Thread-Processor/dp/B07SXMZLP9?pf_rd_r=YJRD1M9CP518RRKY846Y&pf_rd_p=be25f964-4afb-442f-819e-9e628b270a7c&pd_rd_r=63d8cc40-4b1c-464f-a98d-33241b0b28ac&pd_rd_w=Fm4Cb&pd_rd_wg=tkPAS&ref_=pd_gw_ci_mcx_mr_hp_d
Jun 29, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The payments are so low and I could toss it in my living room PC when 4000's hit lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 monthly payments of $82.60
Jun 29, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol had to check, your mobo can do it too Tom put a 3900X in it lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No thanks, I spent waaaaay too much money on shit already lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ooook, here we go, attaching 750 Ti to it...
Jun 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, doesn't want to boot if I choose it lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh may need to do more configuring
Jun 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woooo another 5 minute reboot!
Jun 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit looks like a good game and works well with the Xbox One controller 
Jun 29, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to play keyboard mouse before and it wasn't fun....
Jun 29, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It locked up on me but I will just chalk that up too it not being a legit version lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's interesting, it says it started and it hasn't crashed but no output lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait I probably have to install drivers LOL
Jun 29, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It sees it in System overview, so that's good lol
Jun 29, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait, maybe this GPU isn't supported in Mojave 
Jun 29, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXjHkz7IqoM
Jun 29, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tZIQsIk.mp4
Jun 29, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom hmmm I feel like a wrapper may be in order?
Jun 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that cop has no chill
Jun 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try a High Sierra install, see if that works lol
Jun 29, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0cmeqNx.mp4
Jun 29, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well while that's installing I just tested to see if attaching the 750 Ti to the Linux install works
Jun 29, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it does
Jun 29, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So just Mac things tm
Jun 29, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTyfXKbKrZw
Jun 29, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I figured out a working plot for Silver Surfer on the NES.... Galactus consumed the planet of the junkies, so he was like super high.... Then he want to the planet where the game happens...
Jun 29, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gave everything the power cosmic.
Jun 29, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Silver surfer.... I am so hung over... I kind of screwed up... I need you to go clean up my mess before they take over the universe."
Jun 29, 2020 9:55 PM - kenenthk: I went to bed at like 11pm now its 5pm
Jun 29, 2020 10:00 PM - kenenthk: https://thetakeout.com/woman-who-wanted-shredded-cheese-on-her-fajitas-spends-1844204841
Jun 29, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She just wanted her fajitas to match her taco
Jun 29, 2020 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Here comes years CV of therapy
Jun 29, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Like therapy's ever helped anyone
Jun 29, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aroma therapy is the best kind lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:06 PM - Stealphie: cheese
Jun 29, 2020 10:07 PM - kenenthk: So the ps2 finally got softmodded 20 years later lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:08 PM - Stealphie: the PS2 is still a very good console tho
Jun 29, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: I might while the dust off my silver slim model
Jun 29, 2020 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Whipe
Jun 29, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might not work if your drive isn't supported
Jun 29, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hacked PS3 plays PS2 and PS1 games so meh and my PC lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DVD firmware
Jun 29, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well software
Jun 29, 2020 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it's cool so many older consoles are getting hacked just now but theres already easier methods
Jun 29, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.10 is supported anything newer needs work
Jun 29, 2020 10:11 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure eventually all models will work
Jun 29, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe
Jun 29, 2020 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Could be a good way just to make a freemcboot mem card
Jun 29, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a swap magic disk and freeMCboot done
Jun 29, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Still cant really be assed because theres already good methods
Jun 29, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's how I made mine lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: I hardly game anymore
Jun 29, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played a few minutes of Detroit Almost Tom today lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Tom cant become human though he is a mouse
Jun 29, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aha, apparently Mojave doesn't support my particular 750 Ti lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's Maxwell, not Keplar I guess 
Jun 29, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully installing drivers now
Jun 29, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol So like drivers kex or whatever it is?
Jun 29, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kext, yeah lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weirdly, drivers installed but it's not loading
Jun 29, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably have to fuck around with plist settings or something
Jun 29, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: c
Jun 29, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a pain lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: You're a pain
Jun 29, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly maybe fixed it? Trying a new bootloader that's supposed to add support for VMs lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe not, won't boot now lol
Jun 29, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit Mac
Jun 29, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why must you be bad
Jun 29, 2020 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Install itunes to fix all related mac problems
Jun 29, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just give up and use Windows Tom lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But but but I want to use both 
Jun 29, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if all this will get easier when. Apple switches to ARM lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In 2 years AMD should be on Ryzen 5000 and DDR5 so emulating even Apples ARM chips should be possible lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try installing with the bootloader this time instead of adding it later lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also gonna see if I can migrate my Linux work VM I was using to Proxmox lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I don't have to go and install everything and log into all the shit and such
Jun 29, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom start your own company doing surveys lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Question number 1 with everyone dying of covid what brand of toilet paper would you horde?
Jun 29, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Squeezably soft Charmin ftw lol
Jun 29, 2020 11:25 PM - kenenthk: Store brand cause people are dumb fucks for paying name brand during a crisis
Jun 29, 2020 11:42 PM - TheCasualties: u don't just take a bunch of TP from public restrooms? lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:01 AM - kenenthk: Is facebook messing up for anyone else
Jun 30, 2020 12:05 AM - llamame_34667347: Mod
Jun 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who uses that lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:12 AM - kenenthk: It's a good way to get laid
Jun 30, 2020 1:17 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if Costello ever regrets adding a shoutbox
Jun 30, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:57 AM - kenenthk: I blame 2011
Jun 30, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F4it_DH6ps
Jun 30, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZFQFZGa
Jun 30, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jIms6Z1
Jun 30, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K8ZMVLj
Jun 30, 2020 2:22 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 30, 2020 2:40 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/29/us/little-caesars-swastika-pizza-trnd/index.html
Jun 30, 2020 2:46 AM - TomRannd: not news-worthy material imo, but still interesting. and sick at the same time. i would still eat the pizza tho lol
Jun 30, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't... There pizza has kind of sucked lately lol
Jun 30, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Their even lol
Jun 30, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But to be fair, I haven't had a good fast food pizza in a while 
Jun 30, 2020 3:01 AM - kenenthk: Frozen pizza is tasting better the pizza hut or papa John's lately
Jun 30, 2020 3:01 AM - kenenthk: Sam's club actually makes it decent
Jun 30, 2020 3:25 AM - kenenthk: I have 1gb left on my pc lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:30 AM - kenenthk: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JcxgLoLbDsg
Jun 30, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/06/29/1956219/flu-virus-with-pandemic-potential-found-in-china
Jun 30, 2020 3:45 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jun 30, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9TRfd9G59Y


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 1, 2020)

Jun 30, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA0OlM0h8Ks
Jun 30, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/q7TF65mUWR4?t=10884
Jun 30, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm so tired lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Work
Jun 30, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm off finally got like 45:hours this week
Jun 30, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So Ryzen has 8 cores per CCX for the 4000s so maybe I will get 16 cores on my next CPU  lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk buy a Ryzen 3900X when they launch they should be around 300 bucks at that time
Jun 30, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Save you.a bunch of money
Jun 30, 2020 5:16 AM - kenenthk: That could be like 3 hookers
Jun 30, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or play GTA and get a bunch more lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:31 AM - kenenthk: I could get like 3000 dates with gamerzmum
Jun 30, 2020 7:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: How many times do i need to tell you
Jun 30, 2020 7:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: i have 2 dads
Jun 30, 2020 8:11 AM - Veho: Just because she has a mustache doesn't mean she's a man, Gamerz  ;o;
Jun 30, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: I love you veho
Jun 30, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: I'm lovable.
Jun 30, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0kS5sRF
Jun 30, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ls4tVYA
Jun 30, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to believe that the PS1 set is 323GB's with a small assortment of English friendly Japanese games lol
Jun 30, 2020 9:42 AM - kenenthk: I gotta get a 1tb in this ps3
Jun 30, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a 4TB sata drive on Amazon right now for your computer for 59.99
Jun 30, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Factory refurbished HGST drive (Western Digital) I got one and it's working great so far... lol
Jun 30, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 23 of those PS1 games have translation patches and stuff neat lol I forgot I did that.
Jun 30, 2020 9:46 AM - kenenthk: I said ps3 you fuck 
Jun 30, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They can probably play on a PS3 lol
Jun 30, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You might need to use IceT to convert them back to ISO
Jun 30, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uncompress them 
Jun 30, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Eat my ass
Jun 30, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it cream pie flavored?
Jun 30, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Oatmeal
Jun 30, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: pass
Jun 30, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jun 30, 2020 9:48 AM - kenenthk: Eat your oats you fuck 
Jun 30, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Make strong like horse.
Jun 30, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Oats good.
Jun 30, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably hanging out in random barns with horses again... Lol
Jun 30, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It took 12 stitches last time....
Jun 30, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/lenovo-drops-tiny-amd-based-fanless-thinkcentre-mini-desktop
Jun 30, 2020 11:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'll stick with the atomic pi
Jun 30, 2020 11:04 AM - kenenthk: The family guy multiverse isnt bad
Jun 30, 2020 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwuussVPvPs
Jun 30, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: Is the Atomic Pi still available?
Jun 30, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I don't think so?
Jun 30, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there was a limited supply of the CPU's if I recall correctly
Jun 30, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Atomic-Pi-High-Speed-Peripheral/dp/B07N298F2B
Jun 30, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon has them for 30 bucks?
Jun 30, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nanopi-neo3-offers-network-storage-in-a-tiny-package
Jun 30, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nano Pi lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: Yeah I've been looking into that one for that Minty Pi UMPC, they are neat but the support and dev library isn't as good as the Pi.
Jun 30, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: http://nanopi.io/nanopi-neo.html
Jun 30, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the Pi is good because it's completely open
Jun 30, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the RockChip or other SoCs are like government secrets or something
Jun 30, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the silicon based spyware baked into the haedware
Jun 30, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hardware
Jun 30, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Bah, I have nothing worth spying on. ONly ROMs and porn.
Jun 30, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the whole spy on everyone on the planet will eventually lead to the realization that it's a big waste of time
Jun 30, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99.99999999% of poeple have no secrets worth a damn lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's my secret recipe for pumpkin pancakes..... I've said too much
Jun 30, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: Their spending habits are a marketing goldmine so there's that.
Jun 30, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but that's just marketing shit after a while even that's only good so far
Jun 30, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, everyone is being spied on right now lol. Google, Apple, Facebook, MS, China, etc etc
Jun 30, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Imagine if Google decided to draw one dollar from every ANdroid phone in the world.
Jun 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing people who complain don't realize though is that basically 100% of all that data is parsed by AI or scripts, and is never looked at directly by a human lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They would make  10 billion dollars lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Tom it really only has access to what you give it....
Jun 30, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have learned to manipulate that shit lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They gave me a lot of control by allowing me to input that much data lol
Jun 30, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fake data is powerful used correctly lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet corporations will eventually figure out how to poison marketing data of other companies
Jun 30, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: Fake data is just discarded as a statistical outlier.
Jun 30, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corporate wars has begun lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Veho I am the discarded data and so I am largely left alone by marketing lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone early rings these days my email address is hardly spammed and my mail is 90% what I actually want
Jun 30, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rarely lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get some coupons from Hardee's the other day.... Might use one maybe lol
Jun 30, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jfATwTx.mp4
Jun 30, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fqcvAJc
Jun 30, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: But then you don't get the aroma, and the tooth-whitening action.
Jun 30, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I'm just perpetually confused with this Mac VM BS lol. The GPU is being passed through successfully, I see it in MacOS, it's displaying (on a VNC server anyways), the Nvidia drivers are installed and sees the GPU...but still no hardware acceleration from it 
Jun 30, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At this point I'm 100% sure it's a hackintosh issue lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have no idea why it's not working, all the configs should be correct and everything, there's no reason it shouldn't work
Jun 30, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's just...not lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v0TGClp
Jun 30, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's working different just like Apple Intended lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try turning it off and on again lol the VM I mean
Jun 30, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: Did you try hitting it with a baseball bat?
Jun 30, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:17 PM - Flame: back in my day hitting with a baseball bat worked
Jun 30, 2020 3:18 PM - Flame: these days now you fart in the same room thing stops working
Jun 30, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it did on old TVs lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unfortunately in Tom's case it's most likely a software thing
Jun 30, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some bit of code somewhere does not like a different bit
Jun 30, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom so it works with displaying stuff but but no acceleration?
Jun 30, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, no idea what's going on lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It like makes no sense, the drivers load, it displays fine, I can get 1080p output from it, but no other acceleration
Jun 30, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/solved-gtx-750-ti-not-working.242774/
Jun 30, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a clue in there Tom?
Jun 30, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, tried pretty much all the common fixes
Jun 30, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is what's recommended there
Jun 30, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flashed a different vbios?
Jun 30, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/samsung-intros-870-qvo-8tb-ssd-140032459.html?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlYXBpcy5jb20vYXV0aC9jaHJvbWUtY29udGVudC1zdWdnZXN0aW9ucw&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAE5t7u1xbL5Xk9_j2GPNfTyujD3AAmU345L79DgZgQH82aJg2e7dmjvr8W8YQbLpxVhtkzdv0tU6zdhWJWG0PZYhdIvFaIhZdY5SNFgTapCVMXLOuauDz-3-GUo6JExyXhoDyMkpJ8_G2nhpJAt1VWeoftOOJqyIb-U99hJGcXqq
Jun 30, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh I want lol
Jun 30, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, just SATA ;O;
Jun 30, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still it's sort of fast and 8TB lol
Jun 30, 2020 4:28 PM - Skelletonike: payday is such a nice day. Even if working sucks. <.<
Jun 30, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be glad your working lol
Jun 30, 2020 4:37 PM - Skelletonike: I've been overworked since covid started
Jun 30, 2020 4:38 PM - Skelletonike: Getting some government money without working would feel nice at this time .-.
Jun 30, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could have gotten fired and made more money than I do working lol
Jun 30, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDffMv2iu3A&feature=em-uploademail
Jun 30, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, at the very least I got my Linux VM on my laptop imported to Proxmox lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I don't need to waste system resources on my laptop for that lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting up Windows VM now
Jun 30, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently I have to like...modify Nvidia drivers for passthrough on Windows so it'll work on boot cuz Nvidia is a cock and doesn't like it when you use their drivers for consumer GPUs in enterprise VMs for some dumb reason lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, that kitten turned out to be a boy, not a girl lol. He's just younger than was thought, so his balls haven't dropped yet lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 weeks vs 8 weeks
Jun 30, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby loves the kitten, keeps trying to hug it and kiss it lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it is a cute kitten
Jun 30, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be trying to play with it all day lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol oh lord trying to set up Yuzu lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a pain in the ass...
Jun 30, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it? Lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't you just install, grab Switch keys, and done?
Jun 30, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah but I had to find them lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works now lol Grandson wants to play Luigi's Mansion 3 and I am too lazy to go buy it (if it's even at the store) lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could've given you mine lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it even playable on yuzu? lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://yuzu-emu.org/game/luigis-mansion-3/ < no lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario Odysee is working pretty great lol
Jun 30, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/Ryujinx/Ryujinx-Games-List/issues/207 < Try Ryujinx instead
Jun 30, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ryujinx.org/
Jun 30, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ill try that one out too lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mario is running 60FPS for me (well 59-61 lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird stutters that go away after a few seconds... shader things?
Jun 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16ms frame time whatever that means it sounds bad lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah that's good
Jun 30, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's 60fps
Jun 30, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp lost my PC lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grandson said ooohhh Mario lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He just turned into a frog lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Tij-2o-yOyc
Jun 30, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 hours ago but still early access lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to pay 5 dollars a month for that... I was thinking about buying it but not at a subscription lol
Jun 30, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/developers-leak-benchmarks-from-the-apple-silicon-mac-transition-kit/?amp=1
Jun 30, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just can't imagine development for such a small market being that profitable....
Jun 30, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I guess if there are no free alternatives lol
Jun 30, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BA2Eyd5
Jun 30, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ajZrayS.mp4
Jun 30, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: This is one end of the spectrum that has the chucklefucks who painted my apartment on the other end.
Jun 30, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: Paint. Fucking. EVERYWHERE.
Jun 30, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: The "spray and pray" approach.
Jun 30, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gsIO346
Jun 30, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: I understood that reference.
Jun 30, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho it's OK my ISP installed fiber to my house and a super fancy modem then proceeded to use old cable install which cut my speed in half lol
Jun 30, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And from what I understand I am not supposed to be even getting that speed
Jun 30, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Installing cat 7 tonight maybe testing it when the sun goes down then if it works climbing into my attic in the morning lol
Jun 30, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did open the box outside and it does have an Ethernet ports lol
Jun 30, 2020 8:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Vn-4nCoSk 
Jun 30, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Today we are also adding more of ViacomCBS’s family of channels to YouTube TV, which includes 8 of your favorites: BET, CMT, Comedy Central, MTV, Nickelodeon, Paramount Network, TV Land, and VH1.
Jun 30, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: YouTube TV updates lol
Jun 30, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might need to install that in the living room PC...  Lol Grandson loves the Switch games.
Jun 30, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jun 30, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/06/30/google-raises-price-of-youtube-tv-to-65-a-month.html
Jun 30, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Jun 30, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So what are you doing.....
Jun 30, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thwarting my plans?
Jun 30, 2020 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi cat7 is way overkill
Jun 30, 2020 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: just do cat6
Jun 30, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He already bought it ages ago
Jun 30, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Running it tonight probably lol
Jun 30, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides I'd rather have more than not enough and have to run it again later lol
Jun 30, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some day 10Gb internet will be a thing lol
Jun 30, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K video streaming for multiple TVs?
Jun 30, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01MG6UXTC?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Jun 30, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next he will tell me gold plated is too much lol
Jun 30, 2020 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Just give apple 8k if you want 8k
Jun 30, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so true
Jun 30, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm only plugging it into 1Gb connection but ISP is only 500Mbps so this gives me a lot of room to grow
Jun 30, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: just do cat6 god dammit 
Jun 30, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the FIOS connection is capable of.... I think they started selling 1.2Gbps in my area
Jun 30, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do 10g with cat6
Jun 30, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What's cat7 do then? Lol
Jun 30, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ally other cables are cat7
Jun 30, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my
Jun 30, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: cat7 isn't standard IIRC
Jun 30, 2020 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: increased range Psi
Jun 30, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm running it 200 feet so it feels good the cable is heavy duty lol
Jun 30, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://frontier.com/
Jun 30, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No caps lol
Jun 30, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aawww maxes out at 940/880 Mbps in my area
Jun 30, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I switchy cable over will test lol
Jun 30, 2020 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 200 feet single run? that might be more than cat6 can do 10gbps over
Jun 30, 2020 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's still insane speeds
Jun 30, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pay like 40 dollars for 500/500 right now so pretty happy with that
Jul 1, 2020 12:42 AM - kenenthk: Penis
Jul 1, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lick
Jul 1, 2020 1:02 AM - kenenthk: I finally got all the 20 good games on my ps3
Jul 1, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so like hours of fun lol
Jul 1, 2020 1:29 AM - kenenthk: Badically
Jul 1, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5D8uTa9
Jul 1, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cSw85RE
Jul 1, 2020 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Respond to my text
Jul 1, 2020 2:21 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 1, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h0i62GnQoo0
Jul 1, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/06/30/health/declining-eyesight-red-light-scn-wellness/index.html
Jul 1, 2020 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Jul 1, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol keneny why so serious
Jul 1, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Cause serious was meant to be broken
Jul 1, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one paid attention to me until I put on the mask! Lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Michael Jackson was wearing masks before it was cool
Jul 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He probably just was trying to hide the fact a little kid bit off his nose
Jul 1, 2020 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Shamon
Jul 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you ever played Micheal Jackson's Moonwalker video game he isn't rescuing the kids those are the parents he is the kidnapper
Jul 1, 2020 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Ow
Jul 1, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was a smooth criminal lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Micheal Jackson and Kmart's have something in common.... All boys pants half off lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny I have a Bill Cosby joke wanna hear it? Lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What does Bill Cosby and Sana Clause have in common?
Jul 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They both only come when your sleeping!
Jul 1, 2020 3:07 AM - kenenthk: I guess size really doesnt matter to some people
Jul 1, 2020 3:08 AM - kenenthk: That would be better with mj cause they're both into kids
Jul 1, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:10 AM - kenenthk: What kind of fat fuck breaks into your home just to give your kids gifts
Jul 1, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Him and the Tooth fairy
Jul 1, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Tooth fairy would be bragging rights Santa would be years of therapy
Jul 1, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Some bitch broke into my home and left money is every guys dream
Jul 1, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tooth fairy is up to something collecting teeth...
Jul 1, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some sort of voodoo ritual for world domination
Jul 1, 2020 3:18 AM - kenenthk: If a girl swallows is she a cannibal pedo
Jul 1, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of I mean billions of potential souls all at once lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:19 AM - kenenthk: And if a guy drinks milk is that starving the baby
Jul 1, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol every living thing consumes the dead....
Jul 1, 2020 3:21 AM - kenenthk: What's the milk taste like psi I know you're dirty enough to
Jul 1, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweeter than milk from the store lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually delicious to be honest lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Now I need to knock her up
Jul 1, 2020 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Bitch I'm out of coffee creamer
Jul 1, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 2, 2020)

Jul 1, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp I ran my cable and got no internet lol I suspect I have to call my ISP and have them turn on the ethernet port
Jul 1, 2020 5:34 AM - Stealphie: Rise from the Ashes bad
Jul 1, 2020 5:34 AM - Stealphie: Turnabout Goodbyes good
Jul 1, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Fucking hate construction got lost twice
Jul 1, 2020 9:11 AM - Ericthegreat: @Psi or just do it yourself, don't climb a pole though lol (also you might need a cable terminal unlocker
Jul 1, 2020 9:27 AM - kenenthk: Psid into poles
Jul 1, 2020 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric i think its just a LAN port
Jul 1, 2020 10:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi might need to set it into bridge mode?
Jul 1, 2020 12:36 PM - Skelletonike: Shit... I'll soon become 29...
Jul 1, 2020 12:36 PM - Skelletonike: I'm so close to being 30. T_T
Jul 1, 2020 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm only half a year away from being 30
Jul 1, 2020 1:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: * peeks * 
Jul 1, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/i_9bG7m1pdU/maxresdefault.jpg
Jul 1, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what is on the side of my house except in that one they have the Ethernet cable plugged in along with the cable cable lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BuWmHqDb6g
Jul 1, 2020 2:25 PM - Skelletonike: Hum... I wonder, how much does the temp actually get from a patreon donation?
Jul 1, 2020 2:25 PM - Skelletonike: I was checking my receipt, I give 5$, and then pay 1.15$ on top.
Jul 1, 2020 2:25 PM - Skelletonike: Out of those 5$, does patreon also get a chunk from it'
Jul 1, 2020 2:25 PM - Skelletonike: ?
Jul 1, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Patreon has 3 plans, Lite, Pro, and Premium which varies how much they take + a payment processing fee. If I had to guess, I'd assume the Temp does the lite one so Patreon takes 5% of the total income we earn, plus another 2.9%+$0.30 per $5 payment
Jul 1, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So for $5, Patreon probably takes like ~$1 or so
Jul 1, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $0.69, to be exact lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice 
Jul 1, 2020 2:34 PM - Skelletonike: Lmao
Jul 1, 2020 2:35 PM - Skelletonike: I don't get the vat though
Jul 1, 2020 2:35 PM - Skelletonike: I wonder how they tax stuff that is pretty much a donation.
Jul 1, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well at a legal, technical level it's not. You're technically paying a subscription to a digital service
Jul 1, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if that service is just getting a fancy badge and being entered into raffles lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:38 PM - Skelletonike: I'm not buying a service or good, so I don't it.
Jul 1, 2020 2:39 PM - Skelletonike: hm
Jul 1, 2020 2:39 PM - Skelletonike: I guess it can be seen as a servie
Jul 1, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Before like 2016 or whenever VAT laws changed in the EU you didn't have to
Jul 1, 2020 2:39 PM - Skelletonike: But a lot of patreons are mostly donations
Jul 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they just started charging sales tax in the US cuz it's now considered a "service"
Jul 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Skelletonike: If I was signing up for some patreon hoes, sure..
Jul 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: True, since Patreon is technically considered a "marketplace", VAT and sales tax has to apply to all payments
Jul 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if you're just not getting anything
Jul 1, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is silly, but eh laws
Jul 1, 2020 2:41 PM - Skelletonike: Clever way for countries to get tax money from all those patreon pervs I guess.
Jul 1, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I tested out my cable to the box the FIOS comes into, I figured ahh it's an ethernet port it should work. It did not lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it like a diagnostic port or something? Lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would guess so?
Jul 1, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably search the model of your box and find out lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I called the ISP and they said I was actually getting more speed than I was paying for lol (I checked the lady that called and raised our bill by 10 bucks lied... just bill went up 10 bucks no change) lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom I did that no luck at all lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/i_9bG7m1pdU/maxresdefault.jpg closest one I could find  lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it looks almost exactly the same.
Jul 1, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Checking, you should be able to call your ISP and ask them to activate the port maybe?
Jul 1, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Except that one has a ethernet cord plugged in lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://forums.verizon.com/t5/Fios-Internet/ONT-Ethernet-Port-Activation/m-p/847343#M66911 <
Jul 1, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Verizon but should be same lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://medium.com/@davidmartinez/enable-your-onts-optical-network-terminal-ethernet-for-internet-service-with-a-phone-call-to-2a11c58c574d < Yeah, should apply to Frontier too
Jul 1, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat will try that next week lol
Jul 1, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why they don't just have it active anyway...
Jul 1, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why make someone call to turn it on lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I can tell, it seems ethernet use is only for customers with high enough speeds lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bookmarked that page lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just easier that way to integrate into houses that already have coax routed
Jul 1, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah not sure what happened but I paid for 500 for like months but my account says 100 but I am getting like 200 lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So wtf lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha, so my internet is just as shit as yours ;O;
Jul 1, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also they have been charging us for a wifi modem rental fee, I don't have their WiFi lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use my much better Linksys one (I did test out theirs and wow was it shit)
Jul 1, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also it was almost the size of the OG Xbox lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my server all moved downstairs, so now all 4 ethernet ports + the dedicated one for the IDRAC are populated lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woooo 1gbps speeds! lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah everything wired in my house is on 1Gb
Jul 1, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The tech asked me if I was using WiFi... lol no that's for scrubs and even if I was I have 5Ghz lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found out that apparently I can't pass through just one ethernet port to a VM, I have to passthrough the entire NIC which has 2 on it. And if I try to passthrough the NIC that the host OS uses, it breaks the host OS's connection 
Jul 1, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh yeah hmm seems like they could just virtualize the network port
Jul 1, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though it lists 4 separate ethernet controllers
Jul 1, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of a soft router lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But just passing through one is fine enough anyways
Jul 1, 2020 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It still gives them unique IPs so that's good lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never figured out the Mac OS VM 
Jul 1, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should I try to call my ISP and have them turn on my 500Mbps... also remove that annoying 10 dollar a month rental fee for something I don't have lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah Mac VM's drive me insane I find it best to avoid them....
Jul 1, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuck Apple lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will stick to Apple IIe and IIgs emulation lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp I managed to scam them into another 50Mbps over my old speed for the same price lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might switch to Verizon... for a short time lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j9OsH1n.jpg
Jul 1, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: Carnivorous.
Jul 1, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's where carne asada comes from lol
Jul 1, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol weird chat disconnected from my ISP when I asked them about the 10 dollar WiFi rental fee...
Jul 1, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9b15v-4l6I
Jul 1, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFIuG_DTVOw
Jul 1, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qvqU9fhsxoQ?t=47 Boobs lol
Jul 1, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F4it_DH6ps
Jul 1, 2020 5:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SITE BROKEN 
Jul 1, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/06/30/2151219/dr-anthony-fauci-says-new-virus-in-china-has-traits-of-2009-swine-flu-1918-pandemic-flu
Jul 1, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: So what's the conclusion? Megaplague or the sniffles?
Jul 1, 2020 7:36 PM - Veho: "Has traits", what does that mean?
Jul 1, 2020 7:36 PM - Veho: I'm a layman, someone translate please.
Jul 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Veho but if it's as bad as the 1918 one combined with Covid this could be epic bad lol
Jul 1, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like when people say Covid isn't as bad as X meanwhile I like to tell them you can catch both... lol
Jul 1, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also hear ebola is making a strong comeback so that's also a 2020 thing lol
Jul 1, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mF1tXiK
Jul 1, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: Librul propaganda.
Jul 1, 2020 7:47 PM - Veho: Masks block only oxygen, not germs.
Jul 1, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/J8odD12
Jul 1, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho at times I find myself wishing we could exterminate the stupid people, but I know I would be in that group at times lol
Jul 1, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: Yeah that's the problem with those eugenics programs, I'd probably get culled day one.
Jul 1, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://geoffg.net/maximite.html
Jul 1, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Is it 1979 again?
Jul 1, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yes
Jul 1, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: https://www.specnext.com/about/
Jul 1, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IA7REQxohV4
Jul 1, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made tater tots with mozzarella cheese and pepperoni on them... turned out great lol
Jul 1, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2Lj8Qtkred8
Jul 1, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IXP1FFZ.jpg
Jul 1, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jbYFH3a
Jul 1, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/corsair-is-selling-rgb-light-towers-because-what-else-is-left/
Jul 1, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.hothardware.com/news/commodore-computer-returns-retro-glory-thevic20
Jul 1, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers need to bring the full sized C64 to the US already 
Jul 1, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got a fucking Vic20 mode on it 
Jul 1, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a fully working keyboard 
Jul 1, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi I'm so fucking close to getting GPU acceleration working in macOS lol
Jul 1, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally the only thing stopping me is the bootloader I'm using is acting strange, it seems to think the 750 Ti I'm using doesn't have a UEFI vBIOS even though I know 100% that it does lol
Jul 1, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So trying to find a work around or something
Jul 1, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe flash a different BIOS
Jul 1, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might also try pulling the GTX 770 from my work desktop and rigging up another PSU to test as well
Jul 1, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Tom macs use a special vBIOS lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://jblopas.weebly.com/special-flashing-gpu-bios-for-mac.html
Jul 1, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well no they don't lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can use any ol GPU
Jul 1, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter either way. It's detected and booting just fine as long as I have a VMWare display driver enabled
Jul 1, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was the old ones, but I do remember seeing this issue a lot of times where someone would go to a store buy a new GPU and it would refuse to boot
Jul 1, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I could force the 750 Ti to work with that, that's what I'd do
Jul 1, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But macOS doesn't work that way unfortunately lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't choose the GPU you want to use after boot, which is dumb
Jul 1, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple is Apple lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's so damn close lol. Literally this one problem and that's it
Jul 1, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably one single setting somewhere lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once you get it working send me the image so I can play with it lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn they update Yuzu a lot lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt it'd work for you lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need specific hardware 
Jul 1, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's configured specifically for my server hardware lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an AMD CPU and Nvidia GPU both of them far better than what Apple uses... plus companies they hate lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, Apple likes AMD now ;O;
Jul 1, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, for their GPUs ;O;
Jul 1, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That are all fucking awful ;O;
Jul 1, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey the 5700XT can game at 1080P!!! lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the upcoming GPU's can even compete with nVidia's 2080!!! lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one nVidia is about to obsolete lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That has to suck, just struggling to compete with an outgoing product lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume they've just been hyper focused on Ryzen as of late instead of their GPU lines lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess they do seem to be kicking a lot of ass lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess, I'd say Big Navi is going to end up being like the initial Ryzen launch, but for GPUs. A huge jump from their previous pile of dogshit, but still just can't compete yet
Jul 1, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I'd love to see the successor be like those finishing touches like Zen+ and Zen 2 to at least match Nvidia, give back the illusion of choice lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead of just "oh I don't have money so I guess it's AMD time"
Jul 1, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I look forward to buying like a 5700XT for like 150 bucks (it probably is faster than my 1050 Ti) lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god yeah lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like equivalent to a 2060 basically
Jul 1, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 2060 super anyways lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, flashed my 750 ti from EVGA to MSI, let's see how that works lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/successful-yosemite-install-with-asus-gtx-750-ti-but-with-hdmi-not-working-on-nvidia-web-drivers-3.148657/page-6#post-1074331
Jul 1, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose I'll try the ASUS one lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might work lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Says it gets full acceleration so thats nice? lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/302628-gtx-750-ti/?page=2&tab=comments#comment-2099737
Jul 1, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever firmware this is, it's the one they claim works.
Jul 1, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah just flashed it, rebooting Windows VM now to make sure it worked lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fingers crossed lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it flashed, so lets see if it works now loll
Jul 1, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still doesn't seem to be booting lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll leave it another minute, see if maybe it's just taking a tiny bit longer lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not hopeful lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you use the web drivers?
Jul 1, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was one of the things they said they used lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, all that works fine
Jul 1, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's literally just on boot
Jul 1, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It refuses to boot up because it can't seem to access the GPU
Jul 1, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or doesn't recognize it as valid or someting
Jul 1, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's like a custom bootloader, not some Apple BS lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you configure the thing? lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ta3vum < This is the error I get lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It halts boot right there
Jul 1, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No matter how I have it setup lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've tried other bootloaders, but for some reason Clover (the one that's most popular) just refuses to boot at all
Jul 1, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But OpenCore works fine...except for the whole not booting with GPU 
Jul 1, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xTaTH2tUyIA?t=61 This video might have a clue?
Jul 1, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm might not work for you lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to be a different issue
Jul 1, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy crap you need to ask on the Open Core forum I bet someone could help lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my issue is it doesn't even start the boot process at all
Jul 1, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It fails right from the 00.00 lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that sounds like it checks something and says "Well this ass is trying something funny...." lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol. It tries to load the GPU drivers from the start, and then freaks out like it's not supported
Jul 1, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though it's 100% supported lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad it's not like windows and you could turn off UAC
Jul 1, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like a UAC kind of thing
Jul 1, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/vizio-oled-quantum-4k-hdr-074510927.html
Jul 1, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I'm used to Vizeo TVs being a lot cheaper lol
Jul 1, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom are the drivers 32 bit or 64 bit and match the OS? I'm just guessing problems lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't have the wrong drivers for macOS, they'd just refuse to install lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh I wasn't sure if it was a VM install type thing where you just plop the files in the right place lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If i had to guess at this point, I'd say it's probably like a GPU problem lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm almost half tempted to pick up some shitty 75w AMD card and try that
Jul 2, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But ehhhh lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the best I can do is the RX 560
Jul 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't really want to spend $100 on a GPU that's barely 25% faster than my 750 ti lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it cheap? lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 100 bucks... eh gotta be something cheaper lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:15 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 2, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could always order a 1050 ti from China for like $50 lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Used for mining but still fine ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/nVidia-Tesla-M2090-653974-001-Renewed/dp/B07YNR7THM/ref=sr_1_46?dchild=1&keywords=renewed+gpu&pd_rd_r=4d9f0349-9ad8-44bc-bc45-9dd26d7c0fcd&pd_rd_w=K2clJ&pd_rd_wg=2pIXD&pf_rd_p=0ec05f25-9534-48fe-9c3e-40b89957230e&pf_rd_r=H4BG4J121WAES2F02JY5&qid=1593648903&sr=8-46
Jul 2, 2020 12:15 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum much cheaper
Jul 2, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-102A6290300-Radeon-Y-Cable-Renewed/dp/B07YZM5SFJ/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=renewed+gpu&pd_rd_r=4d9f0349-9ad8-44bc-bc45-9dd26d7c0fcd&pd_rd_w=K2clJ&pd_rd_wg=2pIXD&pf_rd_p=0ec05f25-9534-48fe-9c3e-40b89957230e&pf_rd_r=H4BG4J121WAES2F02JY5&qid=1593648981&sr=8-4
Jul 2, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 14 bucks Tom lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You need something supported in modern macOS though lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like RX 400 series and higher lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Tarjeta-gr%C3%A1fica-Crossfire-Finfet-DirectX/dp/B01KIZUF7Y/ref=sr_1_36?dchild=1&keywords=renewed+gpu&pd_rd_r=4d9f0349-9ad8-44bc-bc45-9dd26d7c0fcd&pd_rd_w=K2clJ&pd_rd_wg=2pIXD&pf_rd_p=0ec05f25-9534-48fe-9c3e-40b89957230e&pf_rd_r=H4BG4J121WAES2F02JY5&qid=1593649074&sr=8-36
Jul 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 110 bucks 
Jul 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta be PCIe power only though ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No external power ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Man even a super shitty RX 460 is like $100 lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was noticing that....
Jul 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Sapphire-Radeon-Nitro-Graphics-11256-10-20G/dp/B01N0MI5PY/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=rx+480&qid=1593649274&sr=8-6
Jul 2, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't use molex to 6 or 8 pin adapters?
Jul 2, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are no molex connectors
Jul 2, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The entire power supply plugs directly into the motherboard
Jul 2, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The motherboard is what routes power everywhere else
Jul 2, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only way to get PCie power would be to solder wires directly to pinouts on the motherboard where the PSUs plug in lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I don't want to do lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or use an external ATX power supply lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn what a pain in the ass lol external PSU time!!! *power rangers theme song plays*
Jul 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'd be fine doing if I could like integrate it into the chassis all nice
Jul 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah just splice the power button wire?
Jul 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But prolly not lol, would probably have to have the chassis open
Jul 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It could work lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/XFX-AMD-Radeon-RX-560-4GB-GDDR5-Graphics-Card-RX560D4SFG5/283927105626?epid=3019358039&hash=item421b5fd05a:g:HiwAAOSwyEJe9Plr
Jul 2, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does the 460 require external power?
Jul 2, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned AMD I seem to recall they were way less efficient than nVidia so probably most cards used power pins.
Jul 2, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think so lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-MSI-RX460-2GB-GDDR5-GRAPHICS-CARD/313129089920?hash=item48e7f2bb80:g:X7gAAOSw11Je9~P6
Jul 2, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, only pulls 75W so should be fine
Jul 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is one for like 45 bucks
Jul 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with RX 560
Jul 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are auctions lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will sell for like $80-$100
Jul 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know  lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you can find one with a broken fan and run it fanless?
Jul 2, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Jul 2, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, updated the bootloader I'm using to the latest, let's see if that does anything
Jul 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, it added slightly more errors to the boot log 
Jul 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *fingers crossed*
Jul 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol more information?
Jul 2, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just more "BOOT FAILED, ABORT ABORT ABORT"
Jul 2, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhhhh I did it???
Jul 2, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ta4ktd <
Jul 2, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I literally did nothing other than adding -v to the boot arguments, which just enables verbose mode??
Jul 2, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so bored I looked up Bayonetta nude mod and was not disappointed lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm actually not sure if it's working working or not lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It seems kinda laggy, but that might just be cuz I'm using VNC lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol reboot it again and see if it still works lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just kidding run a test lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Running Geekbench right now lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D Mark or whatever lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h3QMkaSiARY?t=412 lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Geekbench OpenCL score to match is 12,573, so lets see what we get
Jul 2, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol in before the magic smoke escapes lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 11619, close enough 
Jul 2, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yaaaaaaaaaay
Jul 2, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol did I help?
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm pretty sure you did it all lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, literally nothing you added helped 
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly just thought "hey, maybe adding verbose mode to the boot arguments will show me more info in the error log?"
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no, it just...
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: fixed it?
Jul 2, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to reboot and make sure it sticks!
Jul 2, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwwwwww yeeeeee
Jul 2, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to turn it off and never use it!
Jul 2, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I bet verbose mode slowed it down allowing something to work
Jul 2, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to shove lots of CPU threads and RAM to it like I did my Windows VM ll
Jul 2, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like add a small delay and remove verbose lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now let's have it not work lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooo still working lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet something was just loading too fast like a driver was trying to load before memory initialized or something
Jul 2, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww yee, look at this totally legit Mac 
Jul 2, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ta4r8c
Jul 2, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That great unknown 3.3ghz CPU 
Jul 2, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol now to never use it again lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had it though I might use it to try and hack my Apple TV 4K lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It might be kinda useful for when I'm setting up the _hopefully_ not damaged iMac G3 tomorrow lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lop
Jul 2, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will it be in one piece, will it arrive not pooped or peed on? Find out next time on Delivery Boy Z!!!
Jul 2, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see that YouTube guy ordered a Capcom Joystick and someone pooped in the box lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Larry Bundy Jr
Jul 2, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if he is related to Ted Bundy...
Jul 2, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.twitter.com/larrybundyjr/status/1275325230257442816
Jul 2, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuuggghhh lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.twitter.com/larrybundyjr/status/1275325230257442816/[URL]
Jul 2, 2020 1:14 AM - [url='https://gbatemp.net/members/282633']Psionic Roshambo: Almost got it lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.twitter.com/larrybundyjr/status/1275325230257442816/URL]
Jul 2, 2020 1:15 AM - [url='https://gbatemp.net/members/282633']Psionic Roshambo: Well I give up I got it once lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oohhhh i see
Jul 2, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow I did not know that... Just learned the Master system outsold the Dreamcast by more than double lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What? No it didn't lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Estimated Master System sales are like 10 mil
Jul 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dreamcast sold 9 lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still more, but not double
Jul 2, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I misread the chart lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a chart that showed the sales of all the systems lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Saturn maybe? I Know Genesis sold like 50 million or something like that?
Jul 2, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Saturn probably sold more, but not by much lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Estimated are apparently around 10-17 million, but I doubt it's 17. Probably half way, like 13-14 mil
Jul 2, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so Sega really only ever had one hit console lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Genesis was basically the only hit seller lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS1 was too fucking good for anyone to waste money on Saturn, Dreamcast came out way early and got stomped on by the PS2
Jul 2, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If Sony didn't enter the console market it'd probably still be Sega Vs Nintendo lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't forget the GG and Nomad and 32X and SegaCD lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sega CD and 32x were add-ons so they don't count ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the Nomad was just a Genesis ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the idea of a Nomad because playing your console games on the go sounds cool.... But yeah.... Lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:40 AM - TomRannd: nomads are a bitch
Jul 2, 2020 1:40 AM - TomRannd: in borderlands*
Jul 2, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:41 AM - kenenthk: I just broke a damn tooth
Jul 2, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eating crabs kenenthk?
Jul 2, 2020 1:43 AM - kenenthk: Yeah your daughters
Jul 2, 2020 1:43 AM - TomRannd: o god
Jul 2, 2020 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Fucking chinese food bullcrap broke my tooth
Jul 2, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry the tooth kenenthk then super glue the piece back on
Jul 2, 2020 1:45 AM - kenenthk: It's a back bottom one so eh I was wondering when it would rot away
Jul 2, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We'll find a dentist who can install like a sharks tooth or something
Jul 2, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Black market dentist lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Werid part is it's a back cavity so only the back of its broke
Jul 2, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get metal teeth like chrome plated titanium lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:48 AM - kenenthk: Or gold
Jul 2, 2020 1:48 AM - kenenthk: My shits rotting
Jul 2, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just rip the tooth out with pliers like a man
Jul 2, 2020 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Who said I was a man
Jul 2, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2MdAw_f5pAU?t=151
Jul 2, 2020 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Does it look like I'm mulan
Jul 2, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Muleman is a myth lol
Jul 2, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was born in Mexico the only successful human mule hybrid....
Jul 2, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/heres-why-tape-will-always-surpass-hard-drives-and-ssds-in-storage
Jul 2, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8XmpUW2KZRE
Jul 2, 2020 2:54 AM - kenenthk: My tooth looks like pacman


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 3, 2020)

Jul 2, 2020 5:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G3usgxL.jpg
Jul 2, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iaG08jy
Jul 2, 2020 9:04 AM - Veho: https://metro.co.uk/2020/06/30/worlds-first-3d-printed-vegan-steak-hitting-restaurants-soon-12924017/amp/
Jul 2, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7sk7xpf.jpg
Jul 2, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: A dudebro is born.
Jul 2, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/d6dizsL.png
Jul 2, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 2, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FmUwSur.png
Jul 2, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/L6Njdss.jpg
Jul 2, 2020 2:49 PM - Veho: In the US it's the other way around  
Jul 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You ever take a poop the turn around and it's like 10 times the amount it felt like? Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: Can't say that I do, no.
Jul 2, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I did start taking more vitamins and supplements so maybe that's why lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta be strong for what ever 2020 throws at me next lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear if it's zombies I am so gonna find zombie Oprah lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if anyone turned into a zombie who would be your favorite zombie kill? Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:13 PM - DinohScene: please
Jul 2, 2020 3:13 PM - DinohScene: no
Jul 2, 2020 3:14 PM - DinohScene: no more zombies
Jul 2, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh you would enjoy killing zombies admit it lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - DinohScene: after years and years of getting zombies thrown at me in games
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooohhhh ohhh Dr Phil and Dr Oz get my PHD in zombie killing lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - DinohScene: nah
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - DinohScene: I'm glad they semi stopped that fad
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's never gone lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - DinohScene: especially after the failure that was The Walking Dead
Jul 2, 2020 3:18 PM - DinohScene: HURR DURR IMMA KILL NEGAN HURR HURR
Jul 2, 2020 3:19 PM - DinohScene: oh negan, I'll help you *wank wank*
Jul 2, 2020 3:19 PM - DinohScene: like, whole seasons went by, Rick promising to kill Negan
Jul 2, 2020 3:20 PM - DinohScene: and when the time finally comes, the pussy barely scrapes his throat and psuedo marries the cunt
Jul 2, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That show kind of went over the shark lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Walking Dead went shit after like the second season lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True that
Jul 2, 2020 3:21 PM - DinohScene: for me it kinda lost its appeal when they started to move from group to group
Jul 2, 2020 3:21 PM - DinohScene: mate of mine kept on watching
Jul 2, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shawn of the dead was better lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:21 PM - DinohScene: eventually told me about that and I just had to see it for meself, couldn't believe it
Jul 2, 2020 3:21 PM - DinohScene: Shaun of the Dead is one of Englands best productions
Jul 2, 2020 3:22 PM - DinohScene: Simon Pegg is <З
Jul 2, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All the dumb fucking stuff that happened season 3 and onward was just annoying as fuck lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife watches it lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also liked Zombie land
Jul 2, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, Zombieland was pretty bland lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Bill Murray cameo was cool, but the rest was just kinda...not really that funny lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would've worked better as a TV series I think, would've fit better with the whole "guidebook" idea
Jul 2, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is your server still working 
Jul 2, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprisingly yes
Jul 2, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Found out the Mac VM won't wake from sleep, but other than that works fine lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: APCI issue
Jul 2, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to buy a faster GPU now lol like a 1650 lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, common issue with hackintosh's in general so I wasn't surprised lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the RTX or 1600 GPUs work on macOS lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were released after Apple and Nvidia had their little fight lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 150?
Jul 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The best I could use is probably a 1050 ti lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1050 even
Jul 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming I get one that doesn't have an external power adapter, and it'll boot with only 25w of PCIe power at first lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just migrate all my work stuff from my Linux VM to Mac for shits and giggles lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a package of Apple Pie twix at the store today gonna try them tonight lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds gross lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not a big fan of apple pie lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno why, I like apples, I like cinnamon, but together it's just...eh lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably is gross but I get bored at work lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brown sugar baked apples?
Jul 2, 2020 3:42 PM - TomRannd: so a stove-candy-apple
Jul 2, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where you remove the core from the apple put in butter and brown sugar and bake?
Jul 2, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I've had it lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just like crunching on apples lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh try them they are delicious
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I just don't like cooked apples in general 
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - TomRannd: ever had apples roasted over a campfire?
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - TomRannd: sounds wack, but tastes awesome
Jul 2, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/baked_apples/
Jul 2, 2020 3:45 PM - TomRannd: psi, looks like it would be messy to eat
Jul 2, 2020 3:46 PM - TomRannd: but then again, yesterday i ate some bbq chicken on a fucking corn-tortilla wrap so i think i can manage
Jul 2, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have not but i know people roast them in the fireplace
Jul 2, 2020 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like a good apple cake and i guess that's similar
Jul 2, 2020 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's basically just apples + cinnamon + sponge cake
Jul 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also almost exactly the same way I cook acorn squash cut in half scrape out goop insert butter and brown sugar baked lol
Jul 2, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: super moist though, sponge cake normally can be kinda dry
Jul 2, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Moister than an oyster?
Jul 2, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/asus-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-rog-strix-graphics-card-pictured-the-first-custom-nvidia-geforce-rtx-30-series-ampere-gpu-board/amp/
Jul 2, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there you go, "3090" is just the 3080 ti lol
Jul 2, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 4:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://share.gifyoutube.com/YbXw6L.gif 
Jul 2, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no 3090 Ti XC Overclocked Extreme RGB Enhanced Money Edition?
Jul 2, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sorry Psi, just gonna be the 3080 ti XC Overclocked Extreme RGB Enhanced Money Edition 
Jul 2, 2020 5:33 PM - DinohScene: I could recycle your old GPU Tom, no worries!
Jul 2, 2020 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: moister than gamerz mom
Jul 2, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Multimode-Duplex-Fiber-Patch/dp/B07FDHY1H7/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_hpb_cpb_ps_0_3/138-8097267-7493016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07FDHY1H7&pd_rd_r=d8063f09-133b-4892-8937-77a005bee424&pd_rd_w=F6BwB&pd_rd_wg=JDG0u&pf_rd_p=928e7a09-d84f-4462-8b2e-4e54c9947d39&pf_rd_r=VVE8D4QAW01VBVQMJ13N&psc=1&refRID=VVE8D4QAW01VBVQMJ13N
Jul 2, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Dell-Tesla-K80-Accelerator-Refurbished/dp/B07GJ45V3D/ref=pd_di_v2_sccai_5/138-8097267-7493016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07GJ45V3D&pd_rd_r=e20305b9-7d5e-4fd1-9af8-b9df95b94922&pd_rd_w=h0NZH&pd_rd_wg=Gfnh7&pf_rd_p=47579771-02b9-4db9-aad8-9d98476f87cf&pf_rd_r=KM7XB6D42W1HP8X33D03&psc=1&refRID=KM7XB6D42W1HP8X33D03
Jul 2, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 299? seems cheap... what is Tesla like the 980?
Jul 2, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get it for your server lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No video output but its for like crazy super computer stuff lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Useless for me lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC Tesla cards can't output anything, they're strictly used for just compute tasks
Jul 2, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes then you can compute stuff with like mathlab lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to know exactly how many marbles will fit in a shipping container!!! lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even more useless cuz it needs external power ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still waiting on goddamn Fedex to see if my iMac is destroyed lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:35 PM - Stealphie: oh boy
Jul 2, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They used the disk bay with some sponges and a rubber glove... lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jokes on you Psi, it's a slot loader, not a tray loader ;O;
Jul 2, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmlqMq7Fxf8
Jul 2, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I didn't say the delivery people had big penis's lol
Jul 2, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwO9-r_QMXY
Jul 2, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So todays Yuzu works pretty flawless with Animal Crossing but only kind of works for Luigi's Mansion 3 lol
Jul 2, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still it's amazing they are progressing so fast.
Jul 2, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no iMac 
Jul 2, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hurry up shitty Fedex 
Jul 2, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: iLate lol
Jul 2, 2020 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, fedex isn't fast. 
Jul 2, 2020 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They still ride horses 
Jul 2, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And then the packages lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Showed up in fucking immaculate condition 
Jul 2, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Jul 2, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you can check out the previous owners collection of 800X600 jpeg porn lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And those Metalica midi files!!!
Jul 2, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDD is making those great clicking sounds, but it's working! lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quantum big foot?
Jul 2, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7-7 tonight at work gonna be a long one lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CRT is in great condition
Jul 2, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks great, too
Jul 2, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can do 640x480 at 117hz, 800x600 at 95hz, or 1024x768 at 75hz lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I miss the way CRTs worked like that
Jul 2, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a ViewSonic that could pull like some crazy res at super high refresh
Jul 2, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was near the limits of VGA cables lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, this ethernet port can pull a whole 958kb/s!
Jul 2, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit gonna set something on fire with those speeds lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's like 10Mbps?
Jul 2, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that's like 10mbps I think lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus a ton of overhead and smaller packets lol
Jul 2, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you could get a wifi card for this thing lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need that Apple ring bus or what ever it is 20Mbps lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So has a 30GB HDD, 256MB of RAM, 500mhz PPC CPU, an ATI Rage128 Pro lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: DVD-ROM 
Jul 3, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: First thing I need to do is put fucking 1GB of RAM in this bitch lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rage128 lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plop in a PCI Voodoo 5500 lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss that card 
Jul 3, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't swap out GPU, it's all soldered to the mobo 
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with CPU 
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was so good lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just RAM, HDD, and optical drive can be swapped lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the later two are supposed to be a bitch to do
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $22 for 1GB of RAM
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy RAM prices are so damn cheap!!!
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:07 AM - wolffangalchemist: sounds like a challence is there a pin compatable cpu if you desolder it?
Jul 3, 2020 12:08 AM - wolffangalchemist: challenge*
Jul 3, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The best I could probably do is a 600mhz PPC CPU that was in the later iMac G3's
Jul 3, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that would be more a whole motherboard swap than anything lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get an adapter to use SD cards instead of HDD
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a compact flash adapter somewhere lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For full sized IDE
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the screen in color?
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I used that in my 386 PC for a bit
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, full color lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember what the G3 used lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have MILLIONS enabled in the color settings 
Jul 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how many colors my computer can do...
Jul 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got, web browser taking up to 65% of the CPU 
Jul 3, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it supports like 10 bit HDR or something lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol web browsing on a Mac lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta download those sick emulators somehow 
Jul 3, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna load up SNES9x on this thing to see how it looks on a glorious CRT, upgrade the shit out of it over the week, and then toss it downstairs forever
Jul 3, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell t on eBay "Steve Jobs used it to check for cancer"
Jul 3, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet the bidding stops around 10K lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything cool in the browser history?
Jul 3, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like ancient flash web pages or stiles project or something lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I had to download a modern one lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' TenFourFox
Jul 3, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/most-important-graphics-cards-history/
Jul 3, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you know you could have gone with Netscape Navigator lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lady in the ER lobby is moaning like crazy....
Jul 3, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish she didn't sound like she was about to cum lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe she has that persistent sexual arousal syndrome thing lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Least you didn't record it 
Jul 3, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could.... Lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is still going lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she is in pain but they sound a lot alike lol
Jul 3, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp Snes9x didn't want to start lol
Jul 3, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck around with it more tomorrow though lol
Jul 3, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Might downgrade the OS from 10. Whatever to 9, too
Jul 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should run extraordinarily better that way lol
Jul 3, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Took like 5+ minutes to load a cnet download page lol
Jul 3, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe bring it back up when I get more RAM and a better HDD replacement lol
Jul 3, 2020 1:17 AM - PlatinumMaster: Maybe run Linux in the interim
Jul 3, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux on a PPC iMac G3 would be fucking awful
Jul 3, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with 256MB of RAM lol
Jul 3, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some Linux distros would be Oak with that but icky ones lol
Jul 3, 2020 2:07 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 3, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tuck
Jul 3, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you haven't been killed off yet!!! Yyaayyy lol
Jul 3, 2020 2:09 AM - kenenthk: I was hoping for that 20 years ago
Jul 3, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is always next week lol
Jul 3, 2020 2:13 AM - kenenthk: I couldn't get that lucky
Jul 3, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol death is the last thing we get to do
Jul 3, 2020 2:20 AM - kenenthk: It's the first thing I wanted to do
Jul 3, 2020 3:48 AM - WiiEJECT: Look mom, I'm on the shoutbox
Jul 3, 2020 3:50 AM - TomRannd: go eat your soup
Jul 3, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't take the cork off your fork....
Jul 3, 2020 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Psi if I already created an iso can I delete the original on ps3
Jul 3, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9eJ0iGZ7Ms8
Jul 3, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so kenenthk


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 4, 2020)

Jul 3, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/cooler-master-enter-the-raspberry-pi-case-arena
Jul 3, 2020 4:03 AM - kenenthk: lol 4000 files for lbp2
Jul 3, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol what a waste
Jul 3, 2020 4:08 AM - kenenthk: I bet they paid the devs an entire $1 for each file
Jul 3, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jul 3, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super boring game through
Jul 3, 2020 4:12 AM - kenenthk: Never played it
Jul 3, 2020 4:13 AM - kenenthk: Thats probably why there was never a 3rd
Jul 3, 2020 4:13 AM - kenenthk: never mind I guess there was
Jul 3, 2020 4:33 AM - kenenthk: How do you create a ps1 mem card
Jul 3, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It should be in settings
Jul 3, 2020 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Havent played the 1st Harry Potter game on ps1 in years
Jul 3, 2020 4:49 AM - TomRannd: i've only played one harry potter game. and it was the lego game lol
Jul 3, 2020 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Jul 3, 2020 4:53 AM - kenenthk: I miss games like the ps1 days they were so calm and fun
Jul 3, 2020 4:56 AM - TomRannd: i never had a chance to play a ps1. don't think i ever will, either.
Jul 3, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulate it epsxe is like 99.999% compatible and runs on anything
Jul 3, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some still fantastic games on that system 
Jul 3, 2020 5:08 AM - TomRannd: which game would you reccomend? i can get anything because i know my way around the internet and totally don't pirate.
Jul 3, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The original Doom is the best version on the PS1
Jul 3, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skull Monkeys, Castlevania Symphony of the night , Road Rash
Jul 3, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot more but those are awesome games any day of the week 
Jul 3, 2020 5:11 AM - TomRannd: alright, i'll check those out. probably not castlevania because i for some reason don't like the games.
Jul 3, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You might like that one it's different than all the others
Jul 3, 2020 5:13 AM - kenenthk: Mgs1 is what got me into gaming
Jul 3, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Part RPG part Metroid Alucard is Dracula's son lol
Jul 3, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Metal Gear Solid is good on the PS1 too
Jul 3, 2020 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Then sony fucked it up ;o
Jul 3, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too much cut scene not enough game lol
Jul 3, 2020 5:15 AM - kenenthk: You can always try mgs dlc 6
Jul 3, 2020 5:16 AM - TomRannd: nice. well i made a note of the games so i'll check them when i'm tweaked out of my mind dying or something lol
Jul 3, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tekken 3 is another one if you like fighting games a total blast to play
Jul 3, 2020 5:18 AM - TomRannd: i've heard of tekken. never got to play it though.
Jul 3, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/916392-playstation/73165050
Jul 3, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That list is kind of crap....
Jul 3, 2020 5:28 AM - kenenthk: Fucking plex and its media codecs
Jul 3, 2020 5:28 AM - TomRannd: i was gonna say lmao, seemed a little iffy
Jul 3, 2020 5:31 AM - kenenthk: This is werid plex is saying theres no content but all data is mp4 so it should read it
Jul 3, 2020 5:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/02/business/walmart-drive-in-theaters/index.html this has to be the dumbest shit
Jul 3, 2020 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Let's cut our parking lot in half so no one has a spot to park at when they need groceries
Jul 3, 2020 5:42 AM - TomRannd: way to spread the bat-flu, too
Jul 3, 2020 5:42 AM - TomRannd: just because you have a car doesnt mean you are inmune
Jul 3, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/best-ps1-games/%3famp
Jul 3, 2020 5:48 AM - kenenthk: They still have a prototype floating around
Jul 3, 2020 6:09 AM - TheCasualties: Walmart drive in movie sounds kind of fun lol
Jul 3, 2020 6:10 AM - TheCasualties: I'm just hoping Rifftrax can do the live shows sometime this year. I dont give AF about other movies
Jul 3, 2020 6:12 AM - TheCasualties: And that psx game list is ok, but no UNHOLY WAR?
Jul 3, 2020 6:50 AM - kenenthk: Blonde Al's arent bad
Jul 3, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NTiv3S9
Jul 3, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Fu veho
Jul 3, 2020 9:23 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 3, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: https://variety.com/2020/tv/news/fallout-series-jonathan-nolan-lisa-joy-amazon-1234696997/
Jul 3, 2020 9:58 AM - TomRannd: hm
Jul 3, 2020 10:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HrCr58M
Jul 3, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All hail the hypnosnail
Jul 3, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kt7Ct4o.gifv
Jul 3, 2020 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 3, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: Hypnoboobs.
Jul 3, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8bue0sG.gif
Jul 3, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8xhPLGi
Jul 3, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vCExnqk
Jul 3, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ajotq4N
Jul 3, 2020 4:47 PM - TomRannd: thanks for the comedy-on-the-internet material guys
Jul 3, 2020 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Fu
Jul 3, 2020 4:50 PM - TomRannd: shut up ken
Jul 3, 2020 4:51 PM - kenenthk: No
Jul 3, 2020 4:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: shut up Ken
Jul 3, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: No
Jul 3, 2020 5:15 PM - TomRannd: i'm telling mom
Jul 3, 2020 5:19 PM - kenenthk: Is she hot?
Jul 3, 2020 5:23 PM - TomRannd: no, actually. in my honest opinion i think my mother is ugly as fuck.
Jul 3, 2020 5:23 PM - TomRannd: least we know where i got it from
Jul 3, 2020 5:23 PM - TomRannd: but i love mom
Jul 3, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I love your mom too
Jul 3, 2020 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: how dare you
Jul 3, 2020 5:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm telling
Jul 3, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 3, 2020 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: stranger danger
Jul 3, 2020 5:25 PM - TomRannd: mom's not the cheating type.
Jul 3, 2020 5:25 PM - TomRannd: i think you got the wrong mom
Jul 3, 2020 5:26 PM - kenenthk: Every mom on the internet is a milf
Jul 3, 2020 5:26 PM - TomRannd: probably
Jul 3, 2020 5:26 PM - kenenthk: Capt gamerzmum that's a wmilf ;o
Jul 3, 2020 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: wide milf?
Jul 3, 2020 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Whore also works
Jul 3, 2020 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: wide seems pretty appropriate
Jul 3, 2020 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: wwmilf
Jul 3, 2020 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: could also be interpreted as worldwide milf, which is also accurate... You know she's been all over
Jul 3, 2020 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: or at least, her vagina has
Jul 3, 2020 6:52 PM - TomRannd: llmao
Jul 3, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, ambient temperature in the server chassis right now is 13C 
Jul 3, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: While running two VMs
Jul 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking cold in the basement lol
Jul 3, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Pgc7C5v
Jul 3, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 55F Tom? lol
Jul 3, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently lol
Jul 3, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/tbdzv3 < CPU sensors reading between 12-18C Lol
Jul 3, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/hkl13v/twilight_menu_v1530_music_bugfixes_and_overall/
Jul 3, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah they used my Wood firmware idea, but now it doesn't work 
Jul 3, 2020 9:23 PM - kenenthk: You dont work
Jul 3, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do in fact I worked 12 hours yesterday and only 8 hours tonight and 12 and 12 the next two days 
Jul 3, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and I will get time and a half for 12 hours and 4 hours of OT lol
Jul 3, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Do 24 like a man
Jul 3, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My paycheck is maximum!!!
Jul 3, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that must be a good copy.... 58GB's for Terminator Dark Fate lol
Jul 3, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Or it could be potn
Jul 3, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This isn't Kazaa lol
Jul 3, 2020 9:29 PM - kenenthk: This is sparta
Jul 3, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WtFjv7t
Jul 3, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See having a baby isn't so hard, she had one while walking inside... lol
Jul 3, 2020 9:55 PM - kenenthk: That might be my method up sister who's on her 3rd pregnancy after loosing the first 2
Jul 3, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c9yVOIC
Jul 3, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk sorry to hear that
Jul 3, 2020 10:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean the meth stuff... those first two kids probably would not have had a great life? (I try to look at the up side of things...)
Jul 3, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Them being adopted is the best choice she probably made
Jul 3, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6aMNSGT0vE
Jul 3, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmWY1ekyyi0
Jul 3, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Can ps2 on ps3 run mods
Jul 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a PS2 emulator basically
Jul 3, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty limited in what it can do to be honest
Jul 3, 2020 10:22 PM - kenenthk: Guess mods were meant for pc
Jul 3, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/QJmNbKfvC7M
Jul 3, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: A little kid started arguing with me about when pacman was invented
Jul 3, 2020 11:42 PM - TomRannd: lmfao
Jul 3, 2020 11:42 PM - TomRannd: kids at school always try to get in little arguments with me when it comes to tech
Jul 3, 2020 11:43 PM - TomRannd: and i destroy the living fuck out of them,
Jul 3, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And those kids name's? Albert Einstein
Jul 3, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And everybody stood up and clapped
Jul 3, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 3, 2020 11:46 PM - TomRannd: yeah well fuck u too >: (
Jul 3, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Pac-Man_video_games
Jul 3, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of ports lol
Jul 3, 2020 11:49 PM - TomRannd: hot damn.
Jul 3, 2020 11:49 PM - TomRannd: lol imagine being so full of yourself that you buy an official pacman port on your ps4
Jul 3, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean they're not pacman ports
Jul 3, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're different kinds of Pacman games
Jul 3, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pacman 256 and that championship thing are the PS4 ones
Jul 3, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which play nothing like OG pacman
Jul 3, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, kinda, but a lot more advanced lol
Jul 3, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: ohhhh. okay then yeah maybe i could give it some slack
Jul 3, 2020 11:52 PM - TomRannd: yeah now that i think of it, it would be stupid to play the og pacman on your ps4
Jul 3, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 256 is like an endless runner which is weird
Jul 3, 2020 11:52 PM - TomRannd: unless you modded it, and use it as a retro-gaming thingy
Jul 3, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: but we dont have good ps4-mod options yet
Jul 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played DX for like 20 minutes
Jul 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was fun until it wasn't lol
Jul 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as you're on 5.05 you can hack your PS4
Jul 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And some other firmwares from before that
Jul 3, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a PS5 599 US dollars then put it on a shelf lol
Jul 3, 2020 11:55 PM - TomRannd: i don't think i'm on that firmware. i usually update my shit without thinking about it. mind you, i haven't used my ps4 in like 2 years now. i just use the controllers on my pc
Jul 3, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you haven't updated in 2 years you might be on 5.05
Jul 3, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it came out in like 2018
Jul 3, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that worth though, can't pirate games that require higher firmware and homebrew is pretty lackluster lol
Jul 3, 2020 11:57 PM - TomRannd: yeah, i dont really see the point either, i mean i have all the games i want. and that is dying light, black ops for when my neighbor comes over, tlou and handsome collection. that's all i need
Jul 3, 2020 11:58 PM - TomRannd: lmao i don't even have an hdmi cable for it anymore i stole it for my epic pi setup
Jul 4, 2020 12:02 AM - TomRannd: https://protosupplies.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/Jumper-U-Shaped-Kit-Selection.jpg
Jul 4, 2020 12:02 AM - TomRannd: these things make soldering on a prototype board so much easier. also gives me more room
Jul 4, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just do PC games are cheaper and the homebrew is amazing lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the hard drive in my shield TV is dying or there is an update lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish it was a lillte more transparent about updates so many times it updates while I am using it and I think it's dying lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ? It like barely updates lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Last update was like February lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And before that was like November
Jul 4, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And for me I always have to trigger a thing lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Never updates on it's own
Jul 4, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It always does for me lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously you have some kind of Chinese malware fucking your Shield up ;O;
Jul 4, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I've decided to shave my head lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol weird flex but OK lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:57 AM - TomRannd: it would be a truly weird flex, if his bald-head had some piping muscles
Jul 4, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered a new hard drive for the shield TV as long as it's 500gb you can just clone it
Jul 4, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500GB WD Black 7200 RPM is 34 bucks so worth it I guess lol
Jul 4, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm probably gonna pick up an IDE->SATA adapter and grab like a 64gb SSD for my iMac lol
Jul 4, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should cost like $40 total
Jul 4, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fastest iMac ever ;O;
Jul 4, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think those IDE to Sara adapters are like 10 bucks on Amazon
Jul 4, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at them considering it for a 2TB drive for my OG Xbox
Jul 4, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No sure why I haven't done that yet, probably the 250GB drive is plenty lol
Jul 4, 2020 3:10 AM - TheCasualties: Just wanna show off these 'art pieces' made from old computers https://gbatemp.net/threads/some-of-my-creations-mostly-glass.568975/#post-9117555
Jul 4, 2020 3:10 AM - TheCasualties: Well, the first 2 pics are from my old pc..
Jul 4, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I recognize the RAM stick and the optical drive lol
Jul 4, 2020 3:31 AM - TheCasualties: I tried soldering some bismuth onto a motherboard, but it didn't stick. I may have not used flux tho. Was only my 3rd time soldering
Jul 4, 2020 3:33 AM - TheCasualties: Might try to make a suit of armor with old computer componets. moBo as the chest plate, some of the old sould and gfx cards as pauldrins and such
Jul 4, 2020 3:34 AM - TheCasualties: I really want to make a 'pendant' wit a busted Switch MoBo. Barely anyone would recognize it hto
Jul 4, 2020 3:34 AM - TheCasualties: tho*
Jul 4, 2020 3:38 AM - TomRannd: motherboard-man
Jul 4, 2020 3:38 AM - TomRannd: (orwoman)
Jul 4, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thedorkweb.substack.com/p/a-demoscene-conversion
Jul 4, 2020 3:44 AM - TheCasualties: motherboard-san
Jul 4, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My motherboard told me to pick this CPU and you are not it.
Jul 4, 2020 3:51 AM - TomRannd: *facepalm*
Jul 4, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 3:52 AM - TomRannd: that was borderline dad joke lmao
Jul 4, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I tried


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 5, 2020)

Jul 4, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/asus_rog_phone_3_launch_date-amp-44059.php
Jul 4, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 8 core and 6GBs of RAM in my phone and it seems like plenty of juice lol
Jul 4, 2020 4:54 AM - Minox: Considering getting an iphone next time
Jul 4, 2020 4:55 AM - Minox: Android landscape feels like it is getting worse with Google locking down the platform
Jul 4, 2020 4:55 AM - Minox: While pretending it is open
Jul 4, 2020 4:55 AM - Minox: At least on iphone I would have an option to fully backup my phone
Jul 4, 2020 4:57 AM - TheCasualties: I's rather use my OG droid with the slide up keyboard
Jul 4, 2020 4:58 AM - TheCasualties: So good for SNES and GBA emu
Jul 4, 2020 4:59 AM - TheCasualties: Too bad the screen is cracked. Might try to fix it myself. 3ds plays then all perfetly tho
Jul 4, 2020 5:06 AM - Minox: I have a Oneplus 5T for the time being, no need to replace it anytime soon I think
Jul 4, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will get a better phone someday but for now this one's perfect for me.
Jul 4, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a Doogee S60 lol
Jul 4, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/reviews/doogee-s60
Jul 4, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hefty is right I feel like I could beat someone with my phone and it would still function lol
Jul 4, 2020 5:37 AM - TomRannd: most badass phone ive seen in my lifetime.
Jul 4, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As a security guard I wanted something a bit rugged and for 230 dollars I thought it looked good enough, what I expected vs what I got was cool it's better than I expected
Jul 4, 2020 6:01 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean it looks like a spaceship.
Jul 4, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does kinda lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like that I could download a higher firmware someone loaded up a 9.0 Android all pre rooted and stuff so that was nice lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I then debloated it a it more with Titanium backup
Jul 4, 2020 6:05 AM - TomRannd: oh wow! yeah that seems pretty good no doubt. rooted-tech is always fun to have. another reason why i despise apple phones, cant do nuthin with em! (nothin cool, atleast)
Jul 4, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah some of the guys here have iPhones I show them some cool stuff like emulators and they flip out lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:23 AM - TomRannd: lmao. yeah man, i bring my 3ds to school sometimes, and i show em all these cool little things and they are all like climbing over eachother and desks to come watch me play the og tetris lmao.
Jul 4, 2020 6:23 AM - TomRannd: makes you feel powerful, when you have people going "WOAHH DUDEEEE" about your tech-majik
Jul 4, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kind of
Jul 4, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my 3DS I should charge it up for my days off
Jul 4, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All hacked and stuff I should update my things on kt
Jul 4, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like probably 50 3DS games on it and tons of emulators I know there are more good 3DS games though lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:44 AM - TomRannd: yeah, i got hundreds of games on my ds. unfortunately, i'm stuck with the olderemulators. due to me having an o3DS. i love the thing though. i remember i saved up my chore money for that thing and as SOON as it was in store, lil me biked 8km to the mall to buy that thing...
Jul 4, 2020 6:44 AM - TomRannd: good ol days.
Jul 4, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I did something similar as a kid and Dungeons and Dragons books
Jul 4, 2020 6:55 AM - TomRannd: cute. i never got into d&d. i tried getting into 40k but i just couldnt. i got this one chubby friend who is like insane 40k nerd. kid knows literally everything about the game by heart. the backstory... the moral... etc.
Jul 4, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only got into 40K on that RTS game it was pretty good
Jul 4, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Warhammer 40K Dawn of War
Jul 4, 2020 7:09 AM - TomRannd: ah, yeah they got a cpuple video games. i never played anyof em, only the board game with that friend. they actually got some sorta dorky club at my school for warhammer, i took a peak at it and i saw like 3 people and was like nope.
Jul 4, 2020 7:16 AM - TomRannd: https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-6642ba354babf22e56cd2afbfa4e8da6
Jul 4, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: Booble study.
Jul 4, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lok
Jul 4, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I now need a bib lol
Jul 4, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DFbc6v9
Jul 4, 2020 10:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0xxtoAZ.jpg
Jul 4, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ebs8mE8.jpg
Jul 4, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jUvhiR5.jpg
Jul 4, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dhzEaH1.gifv
Jul 4, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4BNgFtk.jpg that one made me think of kenenthk lol
Jul 4, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: There are cunts, and then there are blue waffles, and some of the people out there are blue waffles.
Jul 4, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ferjDN8
Jul 4, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: I want all of them.
Jul 4, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3 with the keyboard mounted looks like some of the wrist mounted devices you see in scifi
Jul 4, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: most of those are useful but the planetary position one is useless to all but a very select few people, it's so niche it shouldn't exist
Jul 4, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the FM transmitter one you could probably find uses for as an alternative to walkie talkies
Jul 4, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember someone in school who had a calculator watch and i thought they were cool but also kind of useless, you'd never actually want to use a tiny calculator like that if you had a proper one available
Jul 4, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: That was a big if at the time.
Jul 4, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: Most people had a calculator but nobody actually carried one around.
Jul 4, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: And about that planetarium watch, it might be niche but there's a demand.
Jul 4, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: Take this one for example: https://www.theverge.com/2014/1/27/5350386/Van-Cleef-and-Arpel-Midnight-Planetarium-astronomical-watch
Jul 4, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: $245,000.
Jul 4, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah who carries a calculator with them everywhere
Jul 4, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: but most of the time when i need one, i'm at home
Jul 4, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:24 AM - Veho: Most people had a calculator but nobody actually carried one around. < i mean, big fuckin' nerds who would buy this watch probably did ;O;
Jul 4, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As to the planetarium watch, I would imagine that's less a "useful" kind of watch and more a "hey I like space, that's neat" kind of watch
Jul 4, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not something you buy to be useful, but something you buy cuz hey that's neato
Jul 4, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but still
Jul 4, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a bit ridiculous
Jul 4, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: moon phases would be more useful
Jul 4, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: If you're a werewolf.
Jul 4, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: Or a fisherman, I guess.
Jul 4, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: But mainly werewolf.
Jul 4, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: useful as a "nice to know" thing not a necessity
Jul 4, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just, yknow, nice to kow
Jul 4, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: know
Jul 4, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: most calendars include it
Jul 4, 2020 5:26 PM - TomRannd: well, i mean it just gives you something to tell your friends lol
Jul 4, 2020 5:27 PM - TomRannd: "hey, did you know..."
Jul 4, 2020 5:27 PM - TomRannd: and then you can impress your date about how you know about space so well, but in reality you have no life and just REALLY pay attention to calenders.
Jul 4, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Astrology Capricorn is interning Leo with Virgo or something lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should probably buy money or cheat on your wife or something lll
Jul 4, 2020 6:13 PM - TomRannd: yeah. i always buy money. -_-
Jul 4, 2020 6:14 PM - TomRannd: god damn i'm gonna write another blog.
Jul 4, 2020 6:14 PM - TomRannd: see if i can make myself laugh again lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/505831-infectious-disease-specialist-florida-heading-a-million-miles-an-hour-in?amp
Jul 4, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So number 1 it hurts!!! Lol
Jul 4, 2020 6:35 PM - TomRannd: insane.
Jul 4, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The hospital I work at calls a code rainbow when someone recovers from the disease, they have only called 1 in weeks during my shifts...
Jul 4, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We now have 5 floors devoted to Covid patients
Jul 4, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the morgue is virtually overflowing they are talking about getting refrigerator trucks in
Jul 4, 2020 7:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 4, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.seeedstudio.com/ODYSSEY-X86J4105864-p-4447.html
Jul 4, 2020 7:53 PM - TomRannd: interesting.
Jul 4, 2020 7:53 PM - TomRannd: very, interesting.
Jul 4, 2020 7:53 PM - TomRannd: book mark worthy.
Jul 4, 2020 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: expensive
Jul 4, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: get an Atomic Pi instead for like $35
Jul 4, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: not as compact, but holy hell you're getting a lot of value for your money
Jul 4, 2020 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: less RAM though at only 2GB as that particular model of atom has 2GB built in and non expandable so you wouldn't want to put windows on it even though you could but it does well with linux
Jul 4, 2020 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does anything a raspberry pi does better, does a lot of things a raspberry pi can't
Jul 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: But are Atomic Pi-s still available?
Jul 4, 2020 8:17 PM - TomRannd: interesting. what i really dig about that oddysey thing is the fact it has both duino-pins and raspverry pi pins. i'm more talkinga bout the analog pins. lately i've been mucking around with joysticks and potentiometers, so an DAC is used. lots of extra trouble though, much rather have analog and digital al in one
Jul 4, 2020 8:18 PM - TomRannd: i DO have an arduino i can hook up to the pi, however i still haven't looked into how to combine the gpio pins. if that makes any sense.
Jul 4, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:17 PM - Veho: But are Atomic Pi-s still available? < Yeah sure
Jul 4, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazon has them for $31 right now
Jul 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get a kit for the Atomic Pi with the breakout board and camera for $35, which I'm somewhat tempted to buy 
Jul 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: Me too, just for the hell of it.
Jul 4, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm actually kinda surprised there are still some on Amazon, didn't the Atomic Pi devs say they were only making like 30k or something small of them?
Jul 4, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: I remember some tech guy identifying the Atomic Pi as some industrial controller unit and that the sellers probably came across a container of them in some liquidation sale.
Jul 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 4, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: https://hackaday.com/2019/06/06/the-atomic-pi-is-it-worth-it/
Jul 4, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: "This is the Atomic Pi. It is industrial surplus repackaged as a novelty device marketed towards people who ‘do things’ with single board computers. "
Jul 4, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the closest thing to an Atomic Pi in price is like the Lattepanda?
Jul 4, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $80 or whatever, if you buy the one with no OS
Jul 4, 2020 9:21 PM - TomRannd: i like my rpi. i will stick to the rpi.
Jul 4, 2020 9:21 PM - TomRannd: i just need DAC and i'm good to go
Jul 4, 2020 9:22 PM - TomRannd: i want a fucking DAC with more than 6 analog pins though lol
Jul 4, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QXV8T53
Jul 4, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I could find an Intel Compute stick for the same price as a Pi I'd honestly probably buy one lol
Jul 4, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just to like...plop on a TV somewhere for media
Jul 4, 2020 9:25 PM - TomRannd: go to mcdonalds, unplug all their shit in that one tv screen and plug that computer-usbstick
Jul 4, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmmmmmm steak
Jul 4, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chick Fil A for me lol
Jul 4, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you ever get to try it?
Jul 4, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently not lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best chicken ever lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know their secret but damn it's good lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-4700g-flagship-renoir-8-core-desktop-apu-benchmarked-matches-95w-ryzen-7-3800x/amp/
Jul 4, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's honestly impressive for an APU
Jul 4, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how much they will cost? Like 299?
Jul 4, 2020 11:09 PM - PsychicPersona: sup
Jul 4, 2020 11:09 PM - TomRannd: howdy partner
Jul 4, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be surprised if it was over $300, yeah
Jul 4, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it's basically a 3700x with an iGPU shoved in there
Jul 4, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $299 would be what I'd expect, but maybe $325 or $350 at worst
Jul 4, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea why that article compares it to the 3800x though lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Its like...less than 5% faster than a 3700x, it'd be much more correct to say it matches performance with a 3700x lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus same TDP lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a new CPU so bad lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for the 4700X or something is so hard
Jul 4, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day, Psi
Jul 4, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day
Jul 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All these damn RTX 3000 leaks, and here I am, twiddling my thumbs waiting for that 3070 
Jul 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost tempted to order a 3900X just to hold me over lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom we need a time machine go buy future tech so no waiting lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to get it, put it in my gaming desktop, and then never use it ;O;
Jul 4, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: L but you have the VR
Jul 4, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:42 PM - TomRannd: lol that's like me. i got this really badass stereo system in my room, real old-sound tech. worth a ton, yet i don't use it at all
Jul 4, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use my GPU all the for emails lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't played any VR stuff since Half Life Alyx lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz I need to charge all my AA batteries for the controllers lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then go and reinstall the VR stuff on my gaming desktop
Jul 4, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might just move it back downstairs though, now that the carpet is dry lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry is good for VR lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:45 PM - TomRannd: unless it's porn vr
Jul 4, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah my VR setup will always be upstairs lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:46 PM - TomRannd: haha i'm turning into psy with my garbage dad jokes!
Jul 4, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ceiling in my office in the basement is too low
Jul 4, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case I'll move the good desktop back downstairs and just like gamestream all the pretty RTX stuff to my laptop lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll need to pickup another 15ft ethernet cable though, I had to steal the one I was using for my gaming desktop so I could plug in the 8 port switch 
Jul 4, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've bought that 500ft bundle 
Jul 4, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Start upgrading to Cat7 
Jul 4, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 4, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or dual mode fiber 
Jul 5, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need 10Gb networking!!!
Jul 5, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For when I get 16K TVs and Netflix 16K Super Quad HD streaming
Jul 5, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On 32 inch TVs lol
Jul 5, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pixels so small you need a microscope to see them!
Jul 5, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn so clear you will swear your in the splash zone!
Jul 5, 2020 12:20 AM - TomRannd: *facepalm*
Jul 5, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Q3HPJn6N_bs
Jul 5, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oozinator so far ahead of it's time....
Jul 5, 2020 12:23 AM - TomRannd: LMFAOO
Jul 5, 2020 12:24 AM - TomRannd: thank you for showing this to me
Jul 5, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LXC7qZ_iWgM
Jul 5, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones better lol
Jul 5, 2020 12:27 AM - TomRannd: lmao yeah it was
Jul 5, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/O6PX6ILVmVY
Jul 5, 2020 12:33 AM - TomRannd: that review is fucking comedy gold lmfao
Jul 5, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2020/07/04/steams-new-top-seller-is-a-playstation-game-and-thats-a-big-deal/amp/
Jul 5, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait for the cracked version lol
Jul 5, 2020 12:49 AM - TomRannd: i never played it
Jul 5, 2020 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Damn it psi
Jul 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me either it looks interesting though
Jul 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I'm at work so hard to help you 
Jul 5, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Well I pissed off my neighbor
Jul 5, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pissed o ln?
Jul 5, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On even lol
Jul 5, 2020 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Was gonna meet me some place couldnt find it and I didnt see he called
Jul 5, 2020 1:12 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 5, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine kenenthk just tell him it's better to be pissed off than pissed on
Jul 5, 2020 1:46 AM - kenenthk: Go back to work
Jul 5, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol
Jul 5, 2020 1:51 AM - kenenthk: Oh I ca t help you I'm at work spends all day on temp 
Jul 5, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New poeple are annoying as fuck lol she parks in front of the ER and locks her keys in her car....
Jul 5, 2020 1:52 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/73611/sonys-factory-can-assemble-playstation-console-every-30-seconds/index.html
Jul 5, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk it's because I have no access to anything that would help you lol
Jul 5, 2020 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Fuck the er that's for pussies and rich people
Jul 5, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 1:53 AM - kenenthk: Dying gangster over here oh he spent all his money on gold teeth cant save him just put plastic wrap around him
Jul 5, 2020 2:06 AM - TomRannd: works every time
Jul 5, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like when they have face tattoos and complain about not being able to find a job.... *Looks at kenenthk*
Jul 5, 2020 2:11 AM - TomRannd: those tear drops are just them being very emo nothing special about it
Jul 5, 2020 2:11 AM - TomRannd: whoever the idiot was that tattooed a tear on them cause they either killed a man or had a man killed in their gang is retarded and should man up and go fuck an emu
Jul 5, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/04/us/naegleria-fowleri-case-florida-trnd/index.html
Jul 5, 2020 2:37 AM - TomRannd: scary shit
Jul 5, 2020 2:37 AM - TomRannd: i just blow my nose lol
Jul 5, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pimoroni-microscope-lens-for-raspberry-pi
Jul 5, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This will help find it lll
Jul 5, 2020 2:41 AM - TomRannd: lmao yeah. man that's actually a really good lens
Jul 5, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a good USB microscope for my PC lol
Jul 5, 2020 2:54 AM - kenenthk: So you can send nudes finally?
Jul 5, 2020 2:55 AM - TomRannd: badam clash
Jul 5, 2020 2:55 AM - Stealphie: me when banana phone
Jul 5, 2020 2:56 AM - TomRannd: what? lol
Jul 5, 2020 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: ring ring ring ring ring ring ring
Jul 5, 2020 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: bananaphone!
Jul 5, 2020 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: that song is forever burned into my skull
Jul 5, 2020 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you can get cheap USB microscopes that do the job
Jul 5, 2020 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: like 20 bucks
Jul 5, 2020 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: no point in paying any more unless you have a real need for it
Jul 5, 2020 3:06 AM - TomRannd: be useful for online meetings, lets your coworkers have a closeup on your nose!
Jul 5, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found one on Amazon for like 20 bucks lol grandson's birthday present he should love it
Jul 5, 2020 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: legit kinda tempted to get one of those HQ camera modules for my pi as i run octoprint on it to manage and monitor my 3d printing and the fixed focus camera i can never seem to get properly in focus, dunno if its just not able to focus that close, i figure the HQ camera with a macro lens would do much better
Jul 5, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Digital-Carrying-Compatible-Portable/dp/B085XZVFGT/ref=mp_s_a_1_37_sspa?crid=V0BMHZCE05EL&dchild=1&keywords=usb+microscope&qid=1593918062&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&sprefix=usb+micros&sr=8-37-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFCTlhLN0NZREpMUFcmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA2MTc0OTFTMEk5UTRCSUJUOTMmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDEwNzAzMjNEUkxTQ1dMM0xU
Jul 5, 2020 3:13 AM - TomRannd: usually, fixed focus lenses have issues with light. fucks with the film and/or sensor since the opening is narrowed to achieve the "focus on one thing" effect. that makes most fix-focus lenses have trouble with extremely close up objects, and fast moving ones too
Jul 5, 2020 3:14 AM - TomRannd: do you have the lens speed of the lens?
Jul 5, 2020 3:14 AM - TomRannd: fixing the angle, of which light enters the printer, or the cameras fov in general will help
Jul 5, 2020 3:24 AM - TomRannd: just getting a manual focus lens would do you wonders. and if you really feel special, go ahead and get an autofocus. however they are quite pricey 
Jul 5, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How do those work anyway I mean how does the camera know to focus on something lol
Jul 5, 2020 3:28 AM - TomRannd: which, auto focus?
Jul 5, 2020 3:30 AM - TomRannd: any camera lens with electronic components are driven by motors and sensors. when you have an auto focus camera, you usually have a screen you can tap, and where ever you tap the motors move around to pinpoint that area
Jul 5, 2020 3:32 AM - TomRannd: for focusing in general, focusing in lens is relied on the light entering the lens. since the lens is glass, both sides can have light pass through them but we only want one side to have light coming in.
Jul 5, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/03/us/nigerian-man-charged-money-laundering-conspiracy/index.html
Jul 5, 2020 3:33 AM - TomRannd: thats why lens cases are black, so like think of you squinting your eyes.
Jul 5, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See I told you he just needed a way to get his money into the United States.... Those princes are real lol
Jul 5, 2020 3:34 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 5, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/indian-man-wears-gold-face-mask-ward-off-134617710.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 6, 2020)

Jul 5, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pushsquare.com/quizzes/how-well-do-you-know-final-fantasy-viii
Jul 5, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got 2 right lol I never played VIII
Jul 5, 2020 6:36 AM - porkiewpyne: Yo building a PC and could use some input on parts/cost optimisation.
Jul 5, 2020 6:36 AM - porkiewpyne: R5 2600 with 1650S as a baseline
Jul 5, 2020 6:37 AM - porkiewpyne: Question is whether I should chuck another AUD$90 for the R5 3600 and faster RAM or $150 for a 1660S
Jul 5, 2020 6:38 AM - porkiewpyne: Would like to avoid going for both unless it is the absolute best course for cost efficiency
Jul 5, 2020 6:40 AM - MrCokeacola: video games
Jul 5, 2020 7:25 AM - kenenthk: PM tom hes the resident pc nerd
Jul 5, 2020 7:28 AM - kenenthk: Fucking security tells me to tell my lyft driver to move motherfucker you're security go do it
Jul 5, 2020 7:38 AM - HarvHouHacker: Jeez, chill dude.
Jul 5, 2020 7:50 AM - kenenthk: No
Jul 5, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk security gonna cavity search your ass
Jul 5, 2020 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://taylorcantcometothephone.com/yarn-clip/c7fc0366-af05-4a56-95db-1034e17eb2bb
Jul 5, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LXC7qZ_iWgM?t=20
Jul 5, 2020 8:20 AM - kenenthk: Security never do nothing you know
Jul 5, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H6_jBfoTLFQ
Jul 5, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: I love you psi
Jul 5, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/icKpEVv.jpg
Jul 5, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZsX2BBt
Jul 5, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HDtDrMH
Jul 5, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSIOQYzljzE
Jul 5, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpFTzQMyqOg
Jul 5, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: That one cat that reacted to durian by clawing the fuck out of the table lacquer?
Jul 5, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looked like it was trying to bury a turd lol
Jul 5, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm, more steak
Jul 5, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eyzjUgK.jpg
Jul 5, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h84QGF5.mp4
Jul 5, 2020 5:28 PM - TomRannd: psi: that video you sent about the ps5, looked pretty interesting.
Jul 5, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mLYDPCX.mp4
Jul 5, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LkZLFiFLd8
Jul 5, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: https://store.bitbuilt.net/g-boy-rev-iii-diy-portable-kit-shankmods/
Jul 5, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: BUY ME THIS PSI
Jul 5, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is that the portable Wii thing?
Jul 5, 2020 5:42 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jul 5, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh jeez $325 for just the kit, no pre-trimmed mobo or anything? Kinda pricey
Jul 5, 2020 5:45 PM - Veho: All those kits are fucken expensive.
Jul 5, 2020 5:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ux73XsX.png
Jul 5, 2020 5:45 PM - TomRannd: well, i mean they have the ability to make them expensive. since they have no competition
Jul 5, 2020 5:45 PM - TomRannd: it's like intel. but not.
Jul 5, 2020 5:45 PM - TomRannd: old intel*
Jul 5, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: Who's "they"?
Jul 5, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: I am still amazed at how small the Wii motherboard really is.
Jul 5, 2020 5:46 PM - TomRannd: shakmods, retro pi, etc.
Jul 5, 2020 5:47 PM - TomRannd: yeah the wii mobo is insane.
Jul 5, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: Well, their competition is basically anyone who can compile an ebay shopping list.
Jul 5, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of it I can see being expensive, but then other things like just a 3D printed case, a 3.5" screen, an amp, heatsinks...they're not really expensive components lol
Jul 5, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the GC pad PCB and power delivery and USB-C stuff, yeah probably a bit pricey
Jul 5, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: well yeah. i don't think anyone really thinks to get into the "little gameboy mod" buisness lol
Jul 5, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the rest you can probably pickup for peanuts
Jul 5, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still neat though
Jul 5, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: alot of the price could be from labor. because those kits aren't often assembled together from machines
Jul 5, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: but i doubt it
Jul 5, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine everything but the GC pad is just manufactured by some chinese company
Jul 5, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They might modify the GC pad themselves
Jul 5, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: I doubt those are custom components, they're made by a Chinese company but not to spec.
Jul 5, 2020 5:51 PM - TomRannd: ah. yeah i can see that now.
Jul 5, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually no, everything looks to be just mass produced stuff
Jul 5, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get Psi to buy you this Veho: https://bitbuilt.net/forums/index.php?threads/galaxy-black-gwii-rev2-for-sale.3524/
Jul 5, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 5, 2020 5:51 PM - TomRannd: i find it silly that you need to buy some of the buttons separately though, i understand the mobo and possibly the battery. but not the buttons.
Jul 5, 2020 5:52 PM - adamthephantump: Hey guys. On the PSP Go with infinity 2.0 do I need to install infinity bootloader?
Jul 5, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's so you can customize to how you like. Some people like different button types
Jul 5, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask in the PSP modding section
Jul 5, 2020 5:53 PM - TomRannd: thread, not shibox
Jul 5, 2020 5:53 PM - TomRannd: oh, yeah i guess i can see that now.
Jul 5, 2020 5:54 PM - TomRannd: that's a well built handheld you showed
Jul 5, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: It's also because 3D printed buttons suck ass, they need to be injection molded plastic.
Jul 5, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: And the makers of this kit don't have the means to produce them.
Jul 5, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the guy selling it makes tons of portable Wiis to sell of lol
Jul 5, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, in his spare time for extra cash lol
Jul 5, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's always interesting to read through the build logs on Bitbuilt every now and again
Jul 5, 2020 5:56 PM - TomRannd: well, i mean i've watched some youtubers like benheckhacks and shit, and he's made some cute atari portables.
Jul 5, 2020 5:57 PM - adamthephantump: Posted.
Jul 5, 2020 5:57 PM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EUMil5B3Os
Jul 5, 2020 5:58 PM - TomRannd: that ones my favorite out of them all^
Jul 5, 2020 7:28 PM - Veho: His designs are neat but a bit clunky. He insists on making everything out of plywood or something.
Jul 5, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: Neat, just not very portable  
Jul 5, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have successfully mounted my TV
Jul 5, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woooo
Jul 5, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found one stud, but somehow the second stud isn't fucking 16, or 24 inches away from the stud I initially drilled into??
Jul 5, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I have no idea how this house was built lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the plaster wall on the side I mounted it to this time is like 1 1/2 inches, possibly deeper, vs the 1in plaster on the other side?
Jul 5, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A whole lotta "what the fucks" were learned today lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:38 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 5, 2020 7:38 PM - TomRannd: *wife comes home* what the fuck?
Jul 5, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully I had a few molly bolts laying around so I just anchored have into the plaster which...should be fine lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think plaster walls, especially this thick, can hold like 75lbs or so per square ft or something along those lines
Jul 5, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So half in a stud and half on the wall should be fine 
Jul 5, 2020 7:40 PM - TomRannd: i got this really huge TV,  currently in my garage beside me but anyways, it's one of those GIANT screens they have in bars and shit.
Jul 5, 2020 7:40 PM - TomRannd: weighs SO FUCKING MUCH
Jul 5, 2020 7:41 PM - TomRannd: like, even my dad struggles to carry it. and he is like a cabinet builder, so he lifts lotsa weight every day for work
Jul 5, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think total, including the wall mount and the TV, everything weighs like...maybe 50lbs? If that lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yaaay light as fuck big TVs
Jul 5, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 43", I think it's like 15lbs lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The mount is the heaviest of the two lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:42 PM - TomRannd: we have this insane metal structure to hold it on the wall, it goes through the entire wall/stud.
Jul 5, 2020 7:42 PM - TomRannd: yeah, mounts are tough things lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: Yaaay, wall mounted TV.
Jul 5, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: I am yet to mount my TV, we need to hang the pictures up first  
Jul 5, 2020 7:44 PM - Veho: Arrange everything nicely.
Jul 5, 2020 7:44 PM - TomRannd: eh, they just give you space to put your ps4 and stuff lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:44 PM - TomRannd: only real men hang their ps4s on the wall
Jul 5, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've always wanted to wall mount a PC
Jul 5, 2020 7:46 PM - TomRannd: that would be cool
Jul 5, 2020 7:46 PM - TomRannd: get one of those 70% glass cases. be like a fish take, without water... and fish... hopefully
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh, no tank
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean mount the components to the wall lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - TomRannd: oh lmfao
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, to a piece of plywood
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then to the wall
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.streamerbuilds.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/bddf18d9879e002fc1fa80086cd0959a-e1574723105233.jpg < Like that
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks fucking neato
Jul 5, 2020 7:47 PM - TomRannd: yeah, it would be weird to tinker with your pc when it's on the wall
Jul 5, 2020 7:48 PM - TomRannd: lol wtf do those fans on the right do
Jul 5, 2020 7:48 PM - TomRannd: keep the streamer cold?
Jul 5, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just looks probably lol
Jul 5, 2020 7:49 PM - TomRannd: yeah, probably. maybe they are high-tech speakers
Jul 5, 2020 7:50 PM - TomRannd: "only now you can listen to your porn with hurricane-speaker-tech!"
Jul 5, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: https://www.gearbest.com/keyboards/pp_3002324601977019.html
Jul 5, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: Mount your PC to the wall.
Jul 5, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: Or to the window.
Jul 5, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: To the window, to the wall.
Jul 5, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: To the sweat drop down my balls
Jul 5, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: Awww skeet skeet motherfucker.
Jul 5, 2020 7:53 PM - TomRannd: china men are genius lmao
Jul 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: They also have the capacity to crank out a few thousand versions and see what sticks.
Jul 5, 2020 8:06 PM - TomRannd: yep
Jul 5, 2020 8:07 PM - TomRannd: space bar is in a weird spot though
Jul 5, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: Two space bar buttons, one on either side of the touchpad.
Jul 5, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: Saves space.
Jul 5, 2020 8:12 PM - TomRannd: eh, personally i would have just made it a bigger button, combine the two. sure it might fuck with your logo and giveyou less touch pad, but idk. i can see getting used to the space buttons either way
Jul 5, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: I want a keyboard that would fit inside an Altoids mint tin.
Jul 5, 2020 8:15 PM - TomRannd: pair it with you mintpi lmao.
Jul 5, 2020 8:16 PM - TomRannd: that would be pretty cool
Jul 5, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could put it on like a hinge of some kind, and then just flip between the keyboard and the gamepad in your altoids tin 
Jul 5, 2020 8:19 PM - TomRannd: by all means tom, go to the workshop and build us one. i'll test it 
Jul 5, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dql3KKbI6uI
Jul 5, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QLJ46dc 
Jul 5, 2020 8:21 PM - TomRannd: lmfao
Jul 5, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Putt plug.
Jul 5, 2020 8:22 PM - TomRannd: wheeze
Jul 5, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 5, 2020 9:50 PM - iFish: veho is cool, pass it on
Jul 5, 2020 10:00 PM - TomRannd: tom rannd is not cool probably maybe. pass it on
Jul 5, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hide yo kids hide yo wife covid is Killin everyone up in here
Jul 5, 2020 10:32 PM - TomRannd: pretty sure canada, where i live they are hiding cases. like, the numbers and shit. my mums a nurse, so she is dealing with cov cases all day
Jul 5, 2020 10:33 PM - TomRannd: about 60% of the hospital is infected. and more than 500 people in the hospital. my city, says there is less than 400 cases right now.
Jul 5, 2020 10:33 PM - TomRannd: so doing some math, you can get a hugh number, in just ONE hospital...
Jul 5, 2020 10:34 PM - TomRannd: fucking government.
Jul 5, 2020 11:08 PM - iFish: I work for the federal government so I'm biased, but I don't think the provinces are hiding numbers. what's the gain? Have you looked at Quebec?
Jul 5, 2020 11:10 PM - iFish: oh you're in calgary, yeah I can't speak for the western provinces
Jul 5, 2020 11:11 PM - TomRannd: eh, well i mean i don't know FORSURE. my mother could be getting false numbers for all i know. i would need to ask my mother for the hospital stats
Jul 6, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She probably checks the census at the hospital it's probably very accurate
Jul 6, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Our ICU is full I think we have like 30 empty beds in the entire hospital (7 floors and multiple buildings)
Jul 6, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a PC case made out of heat pipes and find the ultimate air cooling lol
Jul 6, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YFZmaJwpsKg
Jul 6, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_O-UVGQ_Pjg
Jul 6, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CiWXTKc7oGA
Jul 6, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/05/us/tampa-florida-alligator-doorstep-trnd/index.html
Jul 6, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://abc3340.com/amp/news/entertainment/bill-cosby-citing-systemic-racism-as-he-fights-assault-conviction
Jul 6, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the rape has nothing to do with the charges it's all racist!!! Lol
Jul 6, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3900X-24-Thread-Processor/dp/B07SXMZLP9/ref=pd_gwm_ci_mcx_mr_hp_m_0?pf_rd_s=blackjack-experiment-1&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pd_rd_wg=V1KlM&pd_rd_r=W93STGWX4B5F2G7QX31R&pd_rd_w=nJ1VP&pf_rd_r=W93STGWX4B5F2G7QX31R&pf_rd_p=f3f879ab-8e36-4a44-8c85-c7ce64280930&pd_rd_i=B07SXMZLP9
Jul 6, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 399 is the best legit price I have seen yet... So tempted
Jul 6, 2020 3:09 AM - sounreal: Flashmenoflashmeds.rar???
Jul 6, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flash men of LA sh meds. Rar?
Jul 6, 2020 3:32 AM - TomRannd: lol wtf


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 7, 2020)

Jul 6, 2020 4:46 AM - TomRannd: oh i just got it
Jul 6, 2020 4:46 AM - TomRannd: lol after all this time
Jul 6, 2020 4:46 AM - TomRannd: flash me no flash me ds.rar
Jul 6, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So don't flash the men of LA? Lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Y3z9jRg.png
Jul 6, 2020 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it's a thing here kills somebody every couple of years or so lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brainmeba or Zombieaba
Jul 6, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would market it that way lol
Jul 6, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RpFTzQMyqOg
Jul 6, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2989692/
Jul 6, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: Snyder's of Hanover Honey Mustard Pretzel Pieces are THE SHIT.
Jul 6, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: Fucking crack in a bag.
Jul 6, 2020 2:16 PM - Sunlight: I need Save 100% for Pokemon Sword with full Pokedex DLC Included. Please
Jul 6, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-rom-hacking-saves-translations-tools.294/ < Ask here
Jul 6, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just use pkhex to do it yourself
Jul 6, 2020 2:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: wow i did not realize pokemon XD was $100+ on ebay, that might be the most valuable game i own
Jul 6, 2020 2:24 PM - Sunlight: Thanks u
Jul 6, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nt5Tzum.mp4
Jul 6, 2020 4:33 PM - T-hug: Feet first
Jul 6, 2020 5:24 PM - TomRannd: damn that musta hurt. not the guy sliding down the thingy but i mean the old guy who got soccer player dick in his mouth
Jul 6, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000782438691.html?spm=a2g0o.home.15002.73.6a2d2145UubxmX&gps-id=pcJustForYou&scm=1007.13562.168240.0&scm_id=1007.13562.168240.0&scm-url=1007.13562.168240.0&pvid=cb327f4d-75fc-4251-bc15-9f99a9cff6ce&_t=gps-idcJustForYou,scm-url:1007.13562.168240.0,pvid:cb327f4d-75fc-4251-bc15-9f99a9cff6ce,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2358_668%23808%234094%23147_668%23888%233325%23
Jul 6, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yes those honey mustard pretzel pieces are amazing lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...68#0#131923#58_668#808#4094#147_668#888#3325# < You can buy a SATA network adapter for like the same price lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/For-Sony-PS2-Playstation-2-HDD-SATA-Hard-Disk-Network-Adapter-Modem-Adaptor/353086449035?hash=item523597a58b:g:uVQAAOSwM1Zey3mK <
Jul 6, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I was confused about what it was for a minute lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess it'd be useful if you already had a network adapter, but even then you'd probably be better off just buying the full SATA one lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz it looks more finished
Jul 6, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be nice if the PS2 had some sort of exploit where it would just boot straight off the hard drive lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah for sure
Jul 6, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh you can do that now kinda
Jul 6, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FreeHDboot
Jul 6, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have one but I would just get the cheaper already done one... unless the one I posted let you use the network adapter too? but it doesn't look like it does lol
Jul 6, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://revive.today/ps2/freehdboot-tutorial/ <
Jul 6, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I have HD loader from MCboot on mine lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This lets you use softmods without anything other than the network adapter 
Jul 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you don't need freemcboot
Jul 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just transfer games over the network (or at least I used too...)
Jul 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Localhorst86: why MCboot? Why not switch to HDBoot? No need for a memory card at all
Jul 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Localhorst86: using OPL, every game has it's own Virtual Memory Card
Jul 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't HDBoot still need a CD or DVD load first? All my PS2's have bad or almost bad drives lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jul 6, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Model 7s where supposed to be the best... lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:01 PM - Localhorst86: no. once freehdboot is installed, the console will launch the exploit from the HD on boot
Jul 6, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FreeHDBoot is all from the HDD
Jul 6, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat stuff has changed so much lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so this new DVD exploit is even more useless for me lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, DVD exploit is only useful if you have absolutely no other method for softmods
Jul 6, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just emulate the PS2 anymore though, and stream to my Shield TV if I feel sexy lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:03 PM - Localhorst86: The DVD exploit is a great first entrypoint. From there, install FreeHDBoot or MCboot
Jul 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Localhorst86: particularly with how... reliable the PS2 laser is
Jul 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember showing my brother Shield TV streaming movies and PS2 and GameCube and he was like "There is no way your fitting all that on that little box..." lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I learned that the hard way about the PS2 laser lol out of 3 model 7s I have all 3 can either can't read disks or like a 50 50 chance of it reading a disk lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fortunately for me they all have the official network adapter and hard drives and MCboot so if I ever decide to do something with them I can update the loaders and change things about lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should probably sell them since I do emulation and enjoy that lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My one PS2 has 0 softmods lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No network adapter, no freemcboot
Jul 6, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And reads discs ;O;
Jul 6, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could do the DVD thing
Jul 6, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, I just emulate stuff lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have a 3600 it should work fine for PS2  lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:10 PM - Localhorst86: I don't think I have any PS2 that still plays disc. And all of my friends threw theirs out for the same reason
Jul 6, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me, I gotta fix my Yuzu install... something in the last few days updates broke Bayonetta 1 and 2 the controls broke... Every other game works fine but those two for some reason got borked lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also this confused the fuck out of me lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001178255602.html?spm=a2g0o.home.15002.81.6a2d2145UubxmX&gps-id=pcJustForYou&scm=1007.13562.168240.0&scm_id=1007.13562.168240.0&scm-url=1007.13562.168240.0&pvid=cb327f4d-75fc-4251-bc15-9f99a9cff6ce&_t=gps-idcJustForYou,scm-url:1007.13562.168240.0,pvid:cb327f4d-75fc-4251-bc15-9f99a9cff6ce,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2358_
Jul 6, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was a vape and shaver in one lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: For some unexplained reason, Aliexpress is convinced I'm in Germany and keeps switching to the site version in German.
Jul 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: A vape/shaver combo. A vaver.
Jul 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: Or a shape.
Jul 6, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: A vape - nose hair trimmer would make more sense.
Jul 6, 2020 6:17 PM - Localhorst86: when vaping is so much of your personality that you can't even stop when shaving
Jul 6, 2020 6:17 PM - TomRannd: lol that was me last year
Jul 6, 2020 6:18 PM - Veho: When nicotine is life.
Jul 6, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:18 PM - TomRannd: nicotine is life. only cool people choose to use it 
Jul 6, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000345879542.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.3.ec822161ezczrk&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=77e66f98-c08c-4e25-8680-a031ec8b259c&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.146401.0,pvid:77e66f98-c08c-4e25-8680-a031ec8b259c,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2358_668%238
Jul 6, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a movie prop from some sort of satanic ritual lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:19 PM - TomRannd: yeah
Jul 6, 2020 6:20 PM - Localhorst86: no it doesn't
Jul 6, 2020 6:20 PM - Localhorst86: it's the real deal
Jul 6, 2020 6:20 PM - Localhorst86: from a real satanic ritual
Jul 6, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:20 PM - TomRannd: well, they can use the real shit in movies i guess
Jul 6, 2020 6:20 PM - TomRannd: that's what hambuger hilll was... right?
Jul 6, 2020 6:21 PM - Localhorst86: not that I would know what a satanic ritual would be like
Jul 6, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Did you order the dagger of goats from China like I told you? The sacrifice is due by the blood moon!"
Jul 6, 2020 6:21 PM - Localhorst86: you know, with me always being high as a kite when participating
Jul 6, 2020 6:21 PM - TomRannd: lol in the crow, they decided to use real guns and guess what happened
Jul 6, 2020 6:21 PM - Localhorst86: Mr. Lee was shot. To death
Jul 6, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was kind of depressing the guy (Brandon) seemed like he could have been a great action movie guy.
Jul 6, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of reminded me of Sting from wrestling lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:23 PM - TomRannd: he was a pretty cool actor. he pulled off the crow really well imo. last year, i made a parody of the movie in film. turned out amazing
Jul 6, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32970037324.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000060.2.278537a3vaY6YI&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=b5d8270a-9f97-4cf9-97fa-87ef7d6e5654&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller,scm-url:1007.13339.146401.0,pvid:b5d8270a-9f97-4cf9-97fa-87ef7d6e5654,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2358_668%23808
Jul 6, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna order that to use as a steak knife lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And it's made by Voltron? lol
Jul 6, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "And I'll form the salad fork!!!"
Jul 6, 2020 6:37 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 6, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsnZsgfVLqk
Jul 6, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp the latest couple of builds of Yuzu just don't work with Bayonetta 1 and 2 lol
Jul 6, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird they worked perfectly in 299 but 300 and 301 and are no go 
Jul 6, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe the next couple of versions
Jul 6, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 302 and 303 lol I forgot about those
Jul 6, 2020 8:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HZqmGCa.jpg
Jul 6, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL\
Jul 6, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0628Y62
Jul 6, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gLMHauG.mp4
Jul 6, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UjCOfZ7
Jul 6, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: "What troops? I don't see any troops. Not mine."
Jul 6, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 6, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will invade the middle east!
Jul 6, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just try and stop me! lol
Jul 6, 2020 9:48 PM - MarcusCarter: Did anyone notice that the Isle of Armor didn't have the new Regis or alternate Birds? What happened to that?
Jul 6, 2020 9:49 PM - MarcusCarter: Everyone was reporting that it was coming in the Isle of Armor pass, but it wasn't, and there's been no word from Nintendo or Pokemon regarding it yet.
Jul 6, 2020 9:50 PM - MarcusCarter: I've already beaten the Isle of Armor, and have not seen anything with regard to this.
Jul 6, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXNABtKnl0Q
Jul 6, 2020 9:56 PM - MarcusCarter: I see that Bulbapedia has properly labelled Regieleki as being in the Crown Tundra, but literally everywhere else (Serebii included) said it was in the IoA. T-T
Jul 6, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02LSFTdC5UE
Jul 6, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVELpokOD6s
Jul 6, 2020 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/w_Z3TbHopG0?t=27
Jul 6, 2020 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Got my drug test done today
Jul 6, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What drugs did you test?
Jul 6, 2020 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Your daughters
Jul 7, 2020 12:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm bound to fail now
Jul 7, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like every other test you take ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom help... I am trying to reinstall the ROM on my phone... and I forgot how I got it on there in the first place lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's the same ROM I just want to fresh install feeling lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Boot into recovery, flash .zip?
Jul 7, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It has TWRP lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the file is in RAR format...
Jul 7, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am converting to ZIP now lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Extract it lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did but TWRP didn't like the 20 files?
Jul 7, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Are they like all imgs?
Jul 7, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 
Jul 7, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you probably have to flash them with fastboot
Jul 7, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not TWRP
Jul 7, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fastboot?
Jul 7, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/complete-guide-flashing-factory-images-android-using-fastboot-0175277/ <
Jul 7, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a kind of recovery shell that you access from your PC
Jul 7, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can boot into TWRP on my phone and load up that on my PC and send it over ADB?
Jul 7, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can just skip straight to step 7 option 2
Jul 7, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, not from TWRP, it's a separate mode
Jul 7, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The key combo is different, but it's usually like Power+Vol down
Jul 7, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can download apps that will reboot you into it if you can't find the key combo on your chinese trash ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that some chinese crap came up... lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 8 options all in chinese lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like number 1 was just reboot... I had to look up a translation lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that should be it
Jul 7, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then connect to your PC, install ADB and fastboot (you can download them standalone if you want) and then flash the images
Jul 7, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet lol all chinese lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter, everything is done from your PC
Jul 7, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying it lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I click ADB.exe nothing lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a commandline lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Need to use cmd
Jul 7, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably end up having to flash the official ROM then redoing the hacked ROM from there lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did the ADB and fastboot devices (it's still waiting like 2 minutes later) lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It should be like instant
Jul 7, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh make sure you install the drivers
Jul 7, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2588979 <
Jul 7, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I needed the Mediatek USB drivers lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to remember how Android things work lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been fucking forever since I've done anything with Android
Jul 7, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think probably the last time was rooting my Shield Tablet, which was just flashing a system img lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nothing is working from that guide, I might need to wipe everything first lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You shouldn't have to, no
Jul 7, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It should flash right over
Jul 7, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTEhIWFRUXFxUXFRUVFRUWFxUVFRUWFxUYFxcYHSggGBolHRUVITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGBAQGDAdHR0tKy0tLS0tNy0tLS0tLS0tLS0rKy0rLS4tKystLS0tKys3LS0rLSstLS0tLTcrLS0tLf/AABEIAPYAzQMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAABBQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAQIEBQYAB//EAFAQAAIBAgQCBAgJBwoDCQAAAAECAAMRBBIhMQVBEyJRkQYyUmFxodHwFEJUgZKTscHSBxUjYqLC4TNDRFWCg6Oyw9Mkc7QWNGRydISUp
Jul 7, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ohhh lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:52 AM - TomRannd: nice one psi
Jul 7, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://android.stackexchange.com/questions/91892/recovery-menu-on-fake-note3-china-version
Jul 7, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: that's the picture lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So not even a real fucking recovery
Jul 7, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea how you do it then lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:54 AM - TomRannd: see what debug does
Jul 7, 2020 1:55 AM - TomRannd: might find some extra options
Jul 7, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did the clear EMMC thing it seems to have worked lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Jul 7, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol right
Jul 7, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "google services has stopped" lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh thats different... my phone never shows a picture of a battery charging lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jul 7, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ruined forever ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:59 AM - TomRannd: you fucked it all up. just like your life
Jul 7, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh it's progress lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:59 AM - TomRannd: god damn you never learn do you?
Jul 7, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I break it I can buy something new lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:59 AM - TomRannd: that's the sprit!
Jul 7, 2020 2:00 AM - TomRannd: fuck i cant spell
Jul 7, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_rrD_agCUo < Buy this thing ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it a camera? Is it a phone?
Jul 7, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a phone camera!
Jul 7, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's a phamera
Jul 7, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So flashing the stock ROM with the SP Flash Tool should work lol then I can just rehack it the way I did originally lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.doogeemall.com/en/buy/S88Pro Maybe this one will be my new phone lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile I'm still rocking my S8 lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At this point I'll probably end up grabbing the next Note lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope all those ads are bothering you  lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even need another phone really, it's just this one's battery is dropping in capacity quite a bit lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gone from minor to noticeable the last couple months lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hits like 5% from 7am-2pm some days, which is awful vs when new
Jul 7, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's annoying I can't get it to do anything lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This phones a brick lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean maybe if I could read all these Chinese menus lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:38 AM - TomRannd: pour some hard work into google translate. you will eventually understand
Jul 7, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Nein
Jul 7, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally just gonna buy something new lol
Jul 7, 2020 2:38 AM - TomRannd: good answer lmao
Jul 7, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something rootable lol
Jul 7, 2020 3:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.freep.com/story/money/food/2020/07/06/dough-noose-viral-video-jimmy-johns-fires-employees/5386876002/
Jul 7, 2020 3:32 AM - TomRannd: lol i hate people
Jul 7, 2020 3:45 AM - kenenthk: I may adopt a puppy
Jul 7, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah I got it to install the new firmware lol
Jul 7, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to disable Windows 10 driver signing install the USB driver, then have your phone turned off then you have a 2 second window to plug it in after you issue the command to flash the firmware... what a convoluted POS lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 8, 2020)

Jul 7, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to let it charge up again and flash over my custom firmware lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:06 AM - TheCasualties: That Dooge phone looks pretty sweet. I took my galaxy S7 while shore diving a few times. Got.. decent pics. But I was scared to go below 15 feet
Jul 7, 2020 4:06 AM - TheCasualties: Almost lost it in some rocks tho, left it on dry land after that
Jul 7, 2020 4:07 AM - TheCasualties: that dooge is a pretty good price too. Thanks for linking it. might be my next phone
Jul 7, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have the older Doogee S60 and other than me screwing around installing custom ROM's rooted and all that it's a solid great phone
Jul 7, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wash it in the sink with soap and water and that's about all the water things I do with it lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dropped it a couple of times throw it around and treat it like dirt still looks like brand new 2 years later
Jul 7, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did replace the screen protector though
Jul 7, 2020 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I when I say screwing around with it, I probably bricked it like 20 times when I first got it deleting stuff I didn't know was needed... lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me "hmm probably Chinese spyware... delete it!.... Oh shit phone wont boot..." lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:12 AM - TheCasualties: It's so nice being able to wash your phone off in the sink lol. That's pretty sweet dude. So did you break the "gorrila glass"? And damn lol that's a lot of bricking
Jul 7, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No the screen protector is like a plastic thing they put on them at the factory it's pretty nice. Peal off the old one spend like 20 minutes cleaning the glue off... then carefully put the new one on... screw that one up be thankful they sent 2 and get the 2nd one perfect lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/S60-Protector-visualizaci%C3%B3n-anti-huellas-dactilares-Protector/dp/B07799KPML/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-p13n1_0?crid=66FTAO0GA4CZ&cv_ct_cx=s60+screen+protector&dchild=1&keywords=s60+screen+protector&pd_rd_i=B07799KPML&pd_rd_r=71952d04-455f-455a-8b6c-2e7c0d455a53&pd_rd_w=TVpXE&pd_rd_wg=jYOMx&pf_rd_p=1da5beeb-8f71-435c-b5c5-3279a6171294&pf_rd_r=XQ7Q8ESRK4EP3G4D9EQT&psc=1&qid=15
Jul 7, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was like 6 bucks lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:14 AM - TheCasualties: oh thats sweet
Jul 7, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah with that installed over the old one totally looks brand new the case of the phone is insanely scratch resistant they did a great job on it
Jul 7, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The specs on my old phone are an 8 core CPU and 6GB's of dual channel DDR4 the one weak point is the Mali GPU is slightly slower? It plays any game on the playstore though so that's nice
Jul 7, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The one thing I wish was a bit faster is PSP emulation, it works for most games just fine but like God of War is a bit slow you have to turn frame skip on.
Jul 7, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And of course GameCube is a no go lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dreamcast works great so that's weird lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:28 AM - TheCasualties: score for Dreamcast lol. I barely ever use my phone for gaming anymore, so I'd be fine with that
Jul 7, 2020 4:29 AM - TheCasualties: Got a laptop capable of VR, a switch and a 3ds, Don't need a 4th 'portable' gaming system lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah mostly I just have this little Bluetooth 8bitdo controller I keep in my lunch box for at work, sometimes I get a few hours of downtime and it's nice to fire up a PS1 or SNES game from time to time lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:32 AM - TheCasualties: Heck yea! That's a great positive for it. I forgot about playing at work lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I throw this little suction cup thing on the back to prop it up and enjoy some old games lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it also has a finger print scanner and wireless charging so it feels like a much more expensive phone lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:33 AM - TheCasualties: I loved my old Droid, one with the slide up screen & keyboard. It looked like you were typing stuff, but really you're playing an emulator
Jul 7, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nice!!!!
Jul 7, 2020 4:35 AM - TheCasualties: Played so much Super Metroid and Super Mario World on that thing (with frameskip). That real keyboard was soooo much better than any touch controls
Jul 7, 2020 4:35 AM - TheCasualties: I still have it just in case I need it. lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I can't do touch controls unless it's a native Android game
Jul 7, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Plague Inc and some others are good lol
Jul 7, 2020 4:36 AM - TheCasualties: Oooh didn't know Plague had an android version. Nice
Jul 7, 2020 5:24 AM - kenenthk: I love you psi
Jul 7, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jul 7, 2020 5:50 AM - TheCasualties: Psi is pretty grand
Jul 7, 2020 5:51 AM - TheCasualties: Starting to see what you like lol
Jul 7, 2020 6:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: the reason dolphin is a no go on older devices is just lack of vulkan support and bad GLES 3.0 support but even if you have those things it's way more demanding than dreamcast or even PSP
Jul 7, 2020 6:57 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Jul 7, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye yeah and probably outright speed too GPU in this thing is slightly meh lol
Jul 7, 2020 7:47 AM - Skelletonike: I've started going to the gym for intensive training after 5 years without proper working out
Jul 7, 2020 7:48 AM - Skelletonike: I'm dying whilst getting better.
Jul 7, 2020 7:48 AM - Skelletonike: :')
Jul 7, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5fIGlzDGpY
Jul 7, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QMa3BJu
Jul 7, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: I may have found my new avatar.
Jul 7, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL I love it!
Jul 7, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: I really want this thing even though I would probably never use it: https://www.funkey-project.com/
Jul 7, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: And by "probably" I mean "certainly".
Jul 7, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: I have ten other devices that can play all those games and I never use _them_ either.
Jul 7, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: But I still want it  ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: But it's just too much for a frivolous purchase.
Jul 7, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $70 isn't too awful, but I highly doubt you'll get good PS1 emulation out of those specs lol
Jul 7, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $70 you could probably get one of those shitty chinese Android handhelds that could do better lol
Jul 7, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And not be way too tiny to use and see anything
Jul 7, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: The "way too tiny to use" part is the whole point.
Jul 7, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: I already have a shitty Chinese Android that can do better  
Jul 7, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll just ask for a review unit 
Jul 7, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: Apparently the PS1 emulation is not too bad, according to the prototype reviews.
Jul 7, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, I'm  skeptical lol
Jul 7, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: Ask for a review unit. Send it to me when you're done  
Jul 7, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the shitty arcade stick with the SBC in it had slightly better specs than that and it struggled to play like Tekken 
Jul 7, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already posted in the mag staff chat ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you can get a shitty chinese android handheld for like $40 that can do PS1 and even DS and PSP
Jul 7, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: with a battery that will probably inflate the first time you charge it
Jul 7, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: Those are the best kind!
Jul 7, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you get a better handheld, and a balloon? Sounds like a good deal to me
Jul 7, 2020 2:48 PM - TomRannd: my old 3ds battery is like, 1 inch thick at it's peak lol. i keep it in a jar so that when it explodes i can have glass everywhere
Jul 7, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: throw it away....
Jul 7, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: WIth inflatable batteries, your mobile phone doubles as an inflatable wedge! Just jam it under whatever you want to lift, and call home!
Jul 7, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: cover up the pins with electrical tape and throw it in battery recycling
Jul 7, 2020 3:42 PM - Skelletonike: Bolsonaro has tested positive for COVID x'D
Jul 7, 2020 3:46 PM - TomRannd: i will not throw it away you freak how dare you recommend such feats.
Jul 7, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w6h4Gm9
Jul 7, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ITptg9d.jpg
Jul 7, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, RAM, SSD and adapter all shipped today
Jul 7, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should have a real fastboi iMac the end of the week
Jul 7, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming USPS doesn't fuck up again lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B085XZVFGT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Out for delivery today
Jul 7, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow I get my greek spices supposedly lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XLZUZFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jul 7, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will let the box know if it's any good lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfbpI4_6TWY
Jul 7, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B085XZVFGT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Out for delivery today < Gonna measure ken's micropenis?
Jul 7, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 7, 2020 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Do they come with lettuce
Jul 7, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's mostly for my grandson and like 5-10 minutes of me messing with it lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: Find some tardigrades and film them.
Jul 7, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably in my faucet water lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I got my phone flashed with the stock Android 7.0 lol
Jul 7, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tardigrades Sports drink now made with real tardigrades!!! Can your sports drink survive in the vacuum of space?
Jul 7, 2020 5:51 PM - TheCasualties: Wow, the pictures in the reviews for that microscope are suprisingly great. especially for that price.
Jul 7, 2020 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Tom sure is interested in my penis
Jul 7, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: I mean if you wanna daye me just make sure theres enough moonshone
Jul 7, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Moonshine
Jul 7, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syy6HyJo8pQ
Jul 7, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hot%20pockets
Jul 7, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: Surprisingly it's not slang for something sexual.
Jul 7, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: Yet.
Jul 7, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's Alabama Hot Pocket 
Jul 7, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: Ham wallet.
Jul 7, 2020 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Well that drs office was a waste of time
Jul 7, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: Ham doctor.
Jul 7, 2020 9:59 PM - kenenthk: No veho I dont want your ham
Jul 7, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahh psi you took my tip about $20 USB microphones 
Jul 7, 2020 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's mostly for my grandson and like 5-10 minutes of me messing with it lol <- your grandson wants to measure his micropenis?
Jul 7, 2020 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10:19 PM - Veho: Surprisingly it's not slang for something sexual. <- ummm scroll down a bit
Jul 7, 2020 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot pocket A women's vagina.
Jul 7, 2020 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Well I learned white watermelon seeds dont digest in poo
Jul 7, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I liked the fold out couch hot pocket lol
Jul 7, 2020 11:07 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 7, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BRK8QA7
Jul 7, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pLB5beH
Jul 7, 2020 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Rude 
Jul 8, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rFGP04Z.jpg
Jul 8, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uFQ9eUn.jpg
Jul 8, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rA4SbIK
Jul 8, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rP3xd6Q
Jul 8, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WYbBVQA.mp4
Jul 8, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I fixed Bayonetta in Yuzu lol
Jul 8, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/get-174-worth-of-adventure-games-for-15/
Jul 8, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LLzNYWxwwCI
Jul 8, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This Japanese restaurant ad features a VERY raunchy Ronald McDonald https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-7525967/Japanese-restaurant-ad-features-raunchy-Ronald-McDonald-PUBIC-HAIR-French-fries.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead
Jul 8, 2020 2:40 AM - kenenthk: Web server file manager is nice
Jul 8, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What's it for?
Jul 8, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Just open web browser and upload apks that way install on tv done
Jul 8, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: So it spits a ip you use on your phone and you can upload them to android that way
Jul 8, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that is cool
Jul 8, 2020 3:19 AM - kenenthk: That's how I got movie hd on my neighbors tv now were watching office space


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 9, 2020)

Jul 8, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/7/7/21315992/dark-souls-3-first-person-shooter-mod
Jul 8, 2020 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Jul 8, 2020 7:06 AM - TheCasualties: oh kenenthk.. fps DS3 sounds amazing
Jul 8, 2020 7:07 AM - TheCasualties: when you've played the entire series many times, you're always hungry for a new way to experience it lol
Jul 8, 2020 7:09 AM - TheCasualties: So we need to install both the "challenge mod" and "modern firearms" mod to get this experience? I'm in for it
Jul 8, 2020 7:09 AM - TheCasualties: Tho I finally started playing that Mortal Shell beta today. It seems pretty fun. Got about an hour of play in
Jul 8, 2020 7:10 AM - TheCasualties: I'll buy it eventually
Jul 8, 2020 7:10 AM - TheCasualties: The 'harden' skill instead of blocking is pretty unique, and holy shit was that first area difficult.
Jul 8, 2020 8:35 AM - DinohScene: Penis used harden
Jul 8, 2020 8:35 AM - DinohScene: It's very effective
Jul 8, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/O1iwZ8A.gif
Jul 8, 2020 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: too much brea
Jul 8, 2020 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: d
Jul 8, 2020 11:31 AM - Veho: Bread is life.
Jul 8, 2020 12:09 PM - Localhorst86: bread is useless carbs
Jul 8, 2020 12:25 PM - Veho: Carbs are useless carbs.
Jul 8, 2020 1:32 PM - Localhorst86: and bread is carbs. checkmate atheists
Jul 8, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: Carbs are life.
Jul 8, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mostly eat meat and veggies now 
Jul 8, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that it's all bad lol at least I like veggies 
Jul 8, 2020 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: meh carbs, yay animal fats
Jul 8, 2020 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: and protein
Jul 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon!
Jul 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If there was a god.... Bacon would be healthy 
Jul 8, 2020 2:39 PM - Localhorst86: checkmate atheists?
Jul 8, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 8, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most foods can be improved by the use of bacon... Salads, burgers, pizza, bacon, eggs, cheese, even chocolate!
Jul 8, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/hnbrkg/meanwhile_in_japan/
Jul 8, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Creepy.
Jul 8, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Domo arigato Mr Roboto?
Jul 8, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Embark-Genetic-Ancestry-Discovery-at-Home/dp/B07HHF1VLH?smid=A3NUHMWQOBSEMK&pf_rd_r=DQ0NSZYVFPJV343WN47V&pf_rd_p=b2b4c1d6-bd29-4855-b0da-bbf612d374e2
Jul 8, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doggy DNA test, find out if your dog is not the father!
Jul 8, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://copykat.com/arbys-chocolate-turnovers/
Jul 8, 2020 5:31 PM - plasturion: https://www.gsmarena.com/versatile_video_codec_h266_finalized_will_produce_50_smaller_files_than_hevc_h265-news-44126.php
Jul 8, 2020 5:51 PM - TheCasualties: whoa. H.266! Sweet
Jul 8, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's supposed to be able to fit a 4K movie in like 5GBs
Jul 8, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least that's what I got out of what I read
Jul 8, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fit on a dual layer DVD hmmm
Jul 8, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but takes a lot longer to encode IIRC
Jul 8, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 5x as long lol
Jul 8, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: h2.65 takes a good bit as well already, too, so it's gonna be real long now lol
Jul 8, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat though
Jul 8, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh 6.5x longer apparently lol
Jul 8, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait though, would love to have 4k stuff that doesn't eat up all my HDD spcae
Jul 8, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still don't bother getting 4k videos cuz space requirements are still too high to me
Jul 8, 2020 6:51 PM - ionutbigiu: hello guys
Jul 8, 2020 6:52 PM - ionutbigiu: is there any way to merge base game and update for 3ds to work in citra as 1 file ?
Jul 8, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask in the 3DS section
Jul 8, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus Tom upscale from 1080P looks nice
Jul 8, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would like to see a side by side of the two methods playing
Jul 8, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably wouldn't notice too much of a difference lol
Jul 8, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least not enough for me to go out and buy all 4K TVs just yet
Jul 8, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/07/08/florida-man-fired-from-insurance-firm-after-costco-mask-outburst/amp/
Jul 8, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: He seems delightful.
Jul 8, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed Veho lol
Jul 8, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really wanted to punch him lol
Jul 8, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Over the Internet of course lol
Jul 8, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: Yeah, best not to approach the guy IRL.
Jul 8, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: All that "I am feeling threatened" bullshit seems like groundwork for a self-defense claim.
Jul 8, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jul 8, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was there I would have told him not to approach me or I will be forced to defend myself with much enthusiasm lol
Jul 8, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt he would have came at me like that though  people who feel truly Threatened are rarely that fun
Jul 8, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xz3bYdZ
Jul 8, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: This looks fun.
Jul 8, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Modern point and click is a genre we need more of 
Jul 8, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thimbleweed Park was excellent
Jul 8, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It reminds me of dragons lair
Jul 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadow Gate would good for phones lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-rtx-3070-ampere-gaming-gpu-specs-rumor/amp/
Jul 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Saw that yesterday
Jul 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There you go Tom looking good
Jul 8, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm 100% skeptical on that "DEFINITELY NOT OVER $500" for the 3070 lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the whole "3070 ti releasing at the same time" thing
Jul 8, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe the 8nm saves some money?
Jul 8, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be 3070 first, then 3070 ti like 6 months later lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll day one buy a 3070 if it's $400
Jul 8, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm expecting like $500 MSRP like 2070 lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if it would be faster than mine? I could put mine in the living room lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3070 probably not
Jul 8, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 3070 ti might match maybe
Jul 8, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If those specs are accurte
Jul 8, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 will be like 799?
Jul 8, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well 2080 MSRP'd at $699
Jul 8, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'd hope they keep the prices the same, if they don't lower them anyways
Jul 8, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet the 3080 Ti will be like 999
Jul 8, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard these are supposed to be cheaper lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still far from cheap lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 I'll take, cuz that's close enough to the 1070 MSRP that I don't really care lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I paid like $380 for my 1070 IRIC
Jul 8, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At launch, or around launch anyways lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess like $400 after taxes
Jul 8, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah just need it for like 4K stuff lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just need to win the lotto buy us all some crazy tech lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 Ti and Ryzen 4900s for everyone 
Jul 8, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJ1-BhsW8uo
Jul 8, 2020 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a neat little emulation handheld
Jul 8, 2020 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: putting SD cards in cartridges is a clever idea
Jul 8, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's interesting
Jul 8, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish there were more Pi handhelds that'd use Compute Models, they're so much more powerful than Pi Zero's
Jul 8, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, as that video demonstrates, can still fit in smaller spaces like a GBA case for nice portability
Jul 8, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the same guys who made that shitty GB Pi thing I got has a Compute Module GBA as well
Jul 8, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it doesn't look as good as that one
Jul 8, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.renegadelabs.net/product/gameboy-advance-cm3-phoenix-diy-kit/ < This thing
Jul 8, 2020 8:44 PM - TheCasualties: I'm guessing that can play more than GBA games? It's a bit more than I'd want to spend. But it does look fun to build
Jul 8, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a Raspberry Pi
Jul 8, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And CM3 so should be like PS1/kinda N64/kinda Dreamcast/kinda some PSP and lower
Jul 8, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
Jul 8, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I got another thing from them to review and the parts they provided were fucking awful quality
Jul 8, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/renegade-labs-ez-gbz-diy-kit.1186/
Jul 8, 2020 8:56 PM - TheCasualties: oof. Cool idea still. I'd like playing snes games on it. But I may as well just stick with Switch or 3ds
Jul 8, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, neat idea just bad execution on their part. One day I'd like to rebuild it and source my own parts lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much just steal their main board and replace the case and such myself
Jul 8, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's another kit coming out soon that looks to be so much better
Jul 8, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.experimentalpi.com/PiBoy-DMG--Full-Kit_p_18.html <
Jul 8, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And fits a full fat Pi 4 in it lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi 4 with a PCIe GPU?
Jul 8, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And two AA batteries
Jul 8, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the logo might show up for a second 
Jul 8, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think GPUs work with the PCIe hack thing yet lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb3nnRT7DnY
Jul 8, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just things like USB controllers and ethernet controllers
Jul 8, 2020 9:15 PM - TheCasualties: now that sounds good. I especially like the analogue stick and L and R buttons on the back. It would be better with 2 sticks though, if it can handle PS2 games
Jul 8, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, PS2 isn't doable yet
Jul 8, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GC is still super iffy on the Pi 4, so PS2 definitely isn't going to be a thing
Jul 8, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get like Mario Kart DD and Luigi's Mansion running somewhat ok on an OC'd Pi 4
Jul 8, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With frameskip anyways lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:17 PM - TheCasualties: that's not too bad. Would be crazzy playing Luigi's mansion and DD on a "gameboy" lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:19 PM - TheCasualties: But N64 runs well on it?
Jul 8, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most games do, some of the harder games like Conker and such still aren't totally playable yet
Jul 8, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I haven't tested the new RetroPie build on my Pi 4 yet
Jul 8, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I went through like Super Mario 64 and played through Mario Kart 64 and most of Banjo Kazooie just fine
Jul 8, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pokemon Stadium games as well
Jul 8, 2020 9:22 PM - TheCasualties: nice!
Jul 8, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that was during launch when emulators weren't optimized for the new hardware lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.mindshunter.com/zephyr < Ah yes, just what I need
Jul 8, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A mouse with a fan in it 
Jul 8, 2020 9:42 PM - TheCasualties: gotta keeps those palms not sweaty
Jul 8, 2020 9:42 PM - TheCasualties: wasn't there a controller that did this too? Maybe a madcatz or something?
Jul 8, 2020 9:43 PM - TheCasualties: I wouldn't mind trying that mouse. It might actually be nice
Jul 8, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't be surprised if Madcatz did that lol
Jul 8, 2020 9:45 PM - TheCasualties: I like how that webpage has a "hands on demo review" but it's just pictures? Unless an extention is breaking the page
Jul 8, 2020 9:45 PM - Veho: That solves the sweaty palms problem. Now to figure out what to do with mom's spaghetti...
Jul 8, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I get a mouse with a dryer built in for "after the browsing" lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Self cleaning" keyboard too lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 8, 2020 11:20 PM - TheCasualties: your hand?
Jul 8, 2020 11:20 PM - TheCasualties: the selfcleaning keyboard sounds llike a great idea for real tho
Jul 8, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, just chuck them in a dish washer, it's fine ;O;
Jul 8, 2020 11:22 PM - TheCasualties: could make it out of that 'shark skin' like material or w/e that prevents dirt and stuff from attaching. And maybe a slow stream of air puffing between the keys to prevent most dust from getting inside
Jul 8, 2020 11:22 PM - TheCasualties: idk, but it sounds good. keyboards can be disgusting
Jul 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZP5QZX2?ref=em_1p_0_ti&ref_=pe_2313360_511246570
Jul 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you need this for your server lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Extra Thicc lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:25 PM - kenenthk: Just how tom likes it ;o
Jul 8, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure Psi, just buy me a server with PCIe power cables kthx ;O;
Jul 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And PCIe 3.0 ;O;
Jul 8, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8x PCIe 2.0 is gonna limit speeds pretty good ;O;
Jul 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:46 PM - kenenthk: Psis money goes to goodwill or alibaba
Jul 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I often wonder about servers... To me these days they seem less and less useful but for weird tasks?
Jul 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, for home use sure lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost seems like most video game servers could be hosted on like 10 decked out PC's
Jul 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mine's not useful whatsoever loll
Jul 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just neat
Jul 8, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe for some basic bitch shit game Psi lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But when you have thousands of people connecting at once, you're gonna need a good bit of hardware
Jul 8, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 500GB WD Black drive came today super early wasn't supposed to be here until the 18th lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom most of Bnet is hosted on a Comodore 64  lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was the old joke back in the Diablo I days lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They hosted the launch of the Pi 4 on a bunch of Pi 4's lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/website-hosting-on-raspberry-pi-4-with-mythic-beasts/
Jul 8, 2020 11:56 PM - kenenthk: Pi4 does look nice but dunno how I feel about dropping 80 on it
Jul 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait for the Pi 5 it will have real PCIe 1X slot lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Oh sure as tint as a credit but stuck in with my full sized 2080gpu
Jul 8, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like putting a V8 on a 10 speed bike lol
Jul 8, 2020 11:59 PM - kenenthk: I can emulate gameboy with my 4k capable gpu
Jul 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PCd3HtRfQ8k?t=113
Jul 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameBoy at 4K though lol
Jul 9, 2020 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Gameboy sp advanced
Jul 9, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Journey.to.China.The.Mystery.of.Iron.Mask.2019.1080p.BluRay.x264-PFa
Jul 9, 2020 12:37 AM - kenenthk: Does everyone die from a virus
Jul 9, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope iron mask helps them iron cloths lol
Jul 9, 2020 1:13 AM - kenenthk: I ha e my neighbors wifi password now guess I can cancel mine
Jul 9, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLan-BOybbk
Jul 9, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jul 9, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mariecallendersmeals.com/pub-pies/pub-style-steak-and-ale
Jul 9, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 out 10 delicious
Jul 9, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.teamgroupinc.com/en/product/dark-z-ddr4
Jul 9, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time on Dark Z Ram!
Jul 9, 2020 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: "Armor design for perfect protection" hmm what does it protect it from? lol
Jul 9, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey I won an auction for this router for $30: https://www.asus.com/us/Networking/RTAC87U/ 
Jul 9, 2020 3:20 AM - TheCasualties: Duuuude! Great deal
Jul 9, 2020 3:34 AM - WiiEJECT: Xenoblade Chronicles: Definitive Edition update 1.1.2 is live.
Jul 9, 2020 3:45 AM - TheCasualties: Yess! CrossCode is releasing on switch within 24 hrs! Too bad they banned me from eShop..
Jul 9, 2020 4:00 AM - WiiEJECT: nx-hbloader update 2.3.4 is live.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 10, 2020)

Jul 9, 2020 4:44 AM - TheCasualties: @Wiiject, that's the Homebrew Menu, right?
Jul 9, 2020 6:43 AM - WiiEJECT: It is, indeed
Jul 9, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL4yePsV3R4
Jul 9, 2020 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 9, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: I like porn
Jul 9, 2020 7:17 AM - Veho: https://web.mit.edu/jemorris/humor/500-miles
Jul 9, 2020 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Stop posting tldr things 
Jul 9, 2020 7:21 AM - Veho: NO FUK U KEN
Jul 9, 2020 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Only with vaseline
Jul 9, 2020 7:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s07YK0W.jpg
Jul 9, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that was an interesting read lol
Jul 9, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if it's true or not but interesting lol
Jul 9, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yGpiRk8
Jul 9, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfTXZP2DB20
Jul 9, 2020 8:18 AM - kenenthk: Who reads  and dont say smart people look at Dr.sues
Jul 9, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol reading is fun to be mental
Jul 9, 2020 8:22 AM - kenenthk: Well who the hell is mental on this planet
Jul 9, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS5.The.Future.of.Gaming.2020.1080p.WEBRip.x265
Jul 9, 2020 8:38 AM - kenenthk: They made a movie about it?
Jul 9, 2020 8:41 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails?ItemList=Combo.3965375&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL070920&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL070920-_-EMC-070920-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo3965375-S2A4B&ignorebbr=1 this is tempting it's like 5 bucks each
Jul 9, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not too bad kenenthk
Jul 9, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Silicon-Power-MicroSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B088K6V41N/ref=sr_1_18?crid=14AMVNBDXWE29&dchild=1&keywords=micro+sd+128gb&qid=1594284422&sprefix=MicroSD+12%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-18
Jul 9, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would just go with one larger one but that's just me  lol
Jul 9, 2020 8:49 AM - kenenthk: I may order a 2tb flash drive for like 50 but this rom collection for ps1 games is all in .7z or whatever I dont wanna extract every single file
Jul 9, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Cloudisk-Capacity-Special-Advertising-Promotion/dp/B07BGWLQYH/ref=sr_1_57?crid=14AMVNBDXWE29&dchild=1&keywords=micro+sd+128gb&qid=1594284532&sprefix=MicroSD+12%2Caps%2C173&sr=8-57
Jul 9, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol has to be a scam
Jul 9, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have 7zip kenenthk?
Jul 9, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just highlight them all and select "Extract to here" make sure they are in a folder and not your desktop you will make a mess lol
Jul 9, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you hold down shift while clicking you can perform a multi select hmmm or it might be the control key lol
Jul 9, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those two lets you pick more than one file at a time while not having to pick them all.
Jul 9, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK just checked lol press Control (CTRL) on your keyboard hold that down and click the files you want. Then right click one of the highlighted files and mouse over to the 7zip list of commands 
Jul 9, 2020 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk60Hqk2-ZE
Jul 9, 2020 9:14 AM - kenenthk: I forgot you could just highlight and extract lol
Jul 9, 2020 9:15 AM - kenenthk: How big is the ps2 collection
Jul 9, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 14TB if you want literally all regions and stuff
Jul 9, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: North American set i think is around 6TB
Jul 9, 2020 9:21 AM - kenenthk: Guess I'm buying a 10tb drive
Jul 9, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox set for US is like 1.4TB and GameCube is just shy of 1TB
Jul 9, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but once you download the sets you can easily delete half the games and be missing nothing lol
Jul 9, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie Horse Molester is not a great game
Jul 9, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie Horse Semen Drinker III is totally worth playing
Jul 9, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you drink more than Barbie?
Jul 9, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Barbie horsr molester you say?  https://imgur.com/gallery/BskoYb5
Jul 9, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 9, 2020 9:52 AM - kenenthk: You know I can thats why you ignore my texts when im drunk like right now
Jul 9, 2020 10:14 AM - kenenthk: ATTs website is running about as quick as their service
Jul 9, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZcSdHE4
Jul 9, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry kenenthk I messed up my phone bad lol
Jul 9, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to go to metro pcs in the morning to get the IME reprogrammed lol
Jul 9, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No calls no texts 
Jul 9, 2020 10:29 AM - kenenthk: And what was it last year? This phone is so ruged!
Jul 9, 2020 10:30 AM - kenenthk: Hm I could get 1gb speeds for 10 bucks more a month
Jul 9, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The phone physically is fine lol
Jul 9, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did bad things to it software wise lol
Jul 9, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As I have loved you, Love one another the Lord says. https://imgur.com/gallery/y3F7NOV
Jul 9, 2020 10:34 AM - kenenthk: So you molested me you bastard?
Jul 9, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 9, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex Advice Yoda https://imgur.com/gallery/q5yoOaH
Jul 9, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YQyTu0S.gifv
Jul 9, 2020 10:55 AM - kenenthk: fuck att
Jul 9, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i.imgur.com/AtvZOzQ.gif
Jul 9, 2020 11:01 AM - kenenthk: I'm starting to regret letting my comcast bill get to $400 and not paying it
Jul 9, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.marketwatch.com/amp/story/nvidia-surpasses-intel-as-largest-us-chip-maker-by-market-cap-2020-07-08
Jul 9, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: Yeah their streaming shit is actually decent when it works ;o
Jul 9, 2020 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's CBT Yoda psi
Jul 9, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't trust him
Jul 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @Psi, yeah I was gonna install ASUSWRT-Merlin when it shows up
Jul 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming it like...works fine lol
Jul 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I assume it does
Jul 9, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might try setting up a mesh network using OLSR, if that's possible with Merlin
Jul 9, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setup DD-WRT on my old TP Link router, see what happens lol
Jul 9, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just run an ethernet cable somewhere upstairs and set it up as a WAP, so I can get better range upstairs
Jul 9, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3OjqIw2.mp4
Jul 9, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: God people want $400 just to fix a cat
Jul 9, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: If it's "fixed", how come it doesn't work any more?
Jul 9, 2020 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Would you like to be fixed and find out
Jul 9, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Find a non-profit vet, they'll do it for like $50
Jul 9, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $100 if it's female since the surgery is more invasive
Jul 9, 2020 3:41 PM - kenenthk: So just google non profit I'll do that
Jul 9, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have a Humane Society near you, they're non-profit
Jul 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sent you a new one to bid on too Tom lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost 300 bucks on Amazon lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to figure out how to change my IME number on my phone... somehow I changed it to all 1's lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gadgetcouncil.com/free-android-device-id-and-imei-number-changer/ < Try that
Jul 9, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-64GB-Triple-Camera-Smartphone/dp/B07VD3JH2C?tag=androidcentralb-20&ascsubtag=UUacUdUnU57033YYwYg
Jul 9, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried that one Tom and the menu I bring up is vaste...
Jul 9, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also none of the options they ask for are in it?
Jul 9, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ordering a new phone before I brick mine even worse lol For now it will just be an emulation device lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of a super Pi handheld lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Xiomi looks like fun lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xiaomi or whatever lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-a3/development/unofficial-pixel-experience-t4079415
Jul 9, 2020 5:33 PM - kenenthk: I'm tired of money grabbing fucks
Jul 9, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk just wrap your money around your junk no one will grab it then  lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Debt collectors still would
Jul 9, 2020 5:36 PM - kenenthk: OIO
Jul 9, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably and telemarketers
Jul 9, 2020 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Out of all of them sex phone operators are the cheapest
Jul 9, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably
Jul 9, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wondered about those psychic hotlines.... shouldn't they call me knowing of my need for information about the future?
Jul 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: "Psychic wanted. You should know the number."
Jul 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Hello we're calling to give you the winning lotto numbers for next week.... If you accept these numbers and win we expect a 10% cut!"
Jul 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jul 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The weird thing is, I do believe in psychic stuff, it's just that in my experience it's all random and the stuff I have managed to see of the future 99% of the time is so useless and confusing it's like picking a random 10 second clip of a movie and not having seen the movie it makes that much sense
Jul 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: Good Omens by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman had the world's only real psychic, whose predictions were all 100% accurate, but completely undecypherable until they actually happened.
Jul 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only reliable one for me, is if someone close to me is about to die... It's infuriating because every single time there is nothing to be done about it. Even when I try everyone thinks I am crazy lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: "Do not buy Betamacks."
Jul 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when my oldest brother died, they had to lock me in my room before he could leave. My last view of him was watching him get in his car and drive off...
Jul 9, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was determined to stop him, but nope no one cares what a 7 year old says lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Maybe because they knew you?
Jul 9, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nahhh I was pretty sane before then lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least now in my old age, I get days of warning lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just puts me in a miserable mood lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: It's your daughter man you raised her enough bow let me raise her
Jul 9, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol She still has a few years left in her depending on some choices... but she is on the right track to dying early for sure lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Pisses me off when people mark things as shipped and all they did was create a label
Jul 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk maybe she could team up with your sister lol
Jul 9, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: The meth one or the one on the right track?
Jul 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk "Yup shipped.... puts label on box and box on shelf for two weeks...."
Jul 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk the methed up one
Jul 9, 2020 5:51 PM - kenenthk: My sisters like the girl in family guy that randomly drops a baby out her vagina and walks away from it
Jul 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I am raising my grandson because my step daughter is too weak to do so.
Jul 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was kind of expecting to retire someday and maybe have a few bucks put away by this time....
Jul 9, 2020 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Does your wife do meth also?
Jul 9, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was a good psychic I would be able to pick those winning lotto numbers and die of a cocaine overdose holding a machine gun!
Jul 9, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no her drug of choice is chocolate and yelling at people
Jul 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coffee and TV
Jul 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine? I smoke Marlboro reds and pre workout explosion lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: So is that why you do meth
Jul 9, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: My neighbor had a sugar momma for a while bought him a 65" 4k tb new entertainment center and such then told her to fuck off when she wanted sex because she looked like an oompa oompa and java the hut
Jul 9, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Loompa
Jul 9, 2020 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: you smoke energy drinks?
Jul 9, 2020 6:25 PM - kenenthk: He probably mistook it for penis explostions
Jul 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yes lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk so sex for TVs? lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: worth it
Jul 9, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk "so 4 inches for 65 inches?"
Jul 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B088HJ2KKR/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=AWH9OQ2LSV12U&psc=1
Jul 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I will order this phone.
Jul 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems cheap and nice enough lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: why is it so cheap? what's the catch?
Jul 9, 2020 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably no MicroSD support but that doesn't really affect price
Jul 9, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it can have MicroSD hmm let me check that lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: most xiaomi models don't
Jul 9, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: says it can use up too 128GB cards lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_9_pro-10217.php
Jul 9, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_9-10192.php
Jul 9, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry wrong one first time but still has MicroSD slot thank god lol I always need more space for stuff
Jul 9, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GB is kinda small but it's better than nothing and in my experience most stuff supports more it's just I think they are too lazy to plug in a larger card to see if it works lol
Jul 9, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mG2pkx5.jpg
Jul 9, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The biggest catch The Real Jdbye is that CPU and GPU are kind of meh, not horrible or anything, probably slow RAM?
Jul 9, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I hope it's a her flap
Jul 9, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mediatek.com/products/smartphones/mediatek-helio-g85 It's a Mediatek CPU and Mali GPU, nothing great or horrible just sort of in the middle lol
Jul 9, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that SoC is like their bargain bin thing lol
Jul 9, 2020 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Just got like 35 items for 30 bucks delivered to my house
Jul 9, 2020 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahh mediatek
Jul 9, 2020 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: always a sign of a cheapo device
Jul 9, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be fair after it can do some basic web tasks and a few emulators more power just sucks the battery down faster
Jul 9, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For my use anyway
Jul 9, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it can't emulate GameCube or PS2 Wich most phones can't so anything over like PS1 or DS or N64 is a waste of power for me lol
Jul 9, 2020 8:11 PM - kenenthk: I just got 1gb internet HBO max and a landline for 60 a month
Jul 9, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry ken, when your 1 year contract is up it'll be $300 a month ;O;
Jul 9, 2020 10:01 PM - kenenthk: The I can tell then to give me a bj and cancel it
Jul 9, 2020 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Better download all the roms I can even tho most roms sites download at an entire 129kbps
Jul 9, 2020 10:04 PM - 64bitmodels: my internet is alerady $200 A month. ;-;
Jul 9, 2020 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Does it run 64bits per second
Jul 9, 2020 10:04 PM - 64bitmodels: ba dum tsss
Jul 9, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: I just realized I can smoke weed again already did my ua
Jul 9, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h0i62GnQoo0
Jul 9, 2020 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken get on a decent gaming private tracker
Jul 9, 2020 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Fuck shit fuck
Jul 9, 2020 11:54 PM - kenenthk: My cats sleeping on me
Jul 10, 2020 12:03 AM - TomRannd: how's it feel to have a pussy
Jul 10, 2020 12:09 AM - kenenthk: I'd ask your mom how I felt in hers
Jul 10, 2020 12:20 AM - TomRannd: hmph. i forgot how bad of dickheads us stoners are -_-
Jul 10, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...I won an auction for an old "iBuddie A9001" laptop...which is an old 2001 series laptop that uses a full-fat fucking desktop CPU 
Jul 10, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/i21jMu8.png < It's got a fucking cooler with 2000 era heatpipes 
Jul 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And uses full sized DDR SDRAM slots 
Jul 10, 2020 12:36 AM - TomRannd: interesting
Jul 10, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit it's Socket 478, I could put a Pentium 4 in this thing 
Jul 10, 2020 12:44 AM - kenenthk: I'm a dickhea d with ir without weed ask tom
Jul 10, 2020 12:53 AM - TomRannd: once a dickhead, always a dickhead 
Jul 10, 2020 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/H7gDEt0m2Wk?t=570
Jul 10, 2020 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: watch from the timestamp
Jul 10, 2020 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: famous last words
Jul 10, 2020 1:07 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 10, 2020 1:40 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jul 10, 2020 2:20 AM - kenenthk: Good
Jul 10, 2020 2:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tits
Jul 10, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm yes they are great women are awesome 
Jul 10, 2020 3:25 AM - kenenthk: Jdbye wouldnt know ;O
Jul 10, 2020 3:36 AM - TheCasualties: @Tom Bombadilo, What size hard drive came with that laptop? 256MB? lol
Jul 10, 2020 3:38 AM - TheCasualties: I have a few 256MB HDDS. They still function but basically useless
Jul 10, 2020 3:38 AM - TheCasualties: and an 80MB HDD lol
Jul 10, 2020 3:40 AM - TheCasualties: Might as well take them apart and make some kind of art I guess
Jul 10, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadow Tower Abyss (English Patched) PS2 ISO
Jul 10, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember my first hard drive like 8 inches and 5MB lol
Jul 10, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was a looong time ago lol
Jul 10, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although to be fair 5MB on a Ti99/4A was a shit ton of space most programs where a few KB in size
Jul 10, 2020 4:00 AM - kenenthk: I spent way too much money today


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 11, 2020)

Jul 10, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How much did you spend?
Jul 10, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tree dirty?
Jul 10, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tree fitty even lol
Jul 10, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: 250 around there
Jul 10, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh just kidnap a homeless person steal a kidney and you will have like a few bucks to spare lol
Jul 10, 2020 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Or give an Iraq guy a chicken though and say its Ja rule
Jul 10, 2020 4:40 AM - TheCasualties: yea it's crazy how much data storage costs have declined
Jul 10, 2020 4:45 AM - TheCasualties: hmm my Windows can't see my pictures on  phone's sd card. "this folder is empty"
Jul 10, 2020 4:47 AM - TheCasualties: works fine in a micro sd adapter directly on pc tho.
Jul 10, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd grab them off and format the card to be safe lol
Jul 10, 2020 5:43 AM - TheCasualties: Yeah, I think i'll switch this sd out for my switch's old sd
Jul 10, 2020 5:43 AM - TheCasualties: going from 64gb to 128 will be nice
Jul 10, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gPNCyMp1QVA
Jul 10, 2020 6:08 AM - TheCasualties: wait he really got 1M on day one?
Jul 10, 2020 6:09 AM - TheCasualties: lol. I've never played but that's pretty funny
Jul 10, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He does that to a lot of games lol
Jul 10, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to break Diablo II a lot lol several patches I was probably responsible for....
Jul 10, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I about cried when they fixed my undying paladin lol holy shield combined with some items made him unhittable
Jul 10, 2020 8:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q6r0qma.mp4
Jul 10, 2020 8:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xk6WJFj.jpg
Jul 10, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H7gDEt0m2Wk
Jul 10, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-rocket-lake-11th-gen-core-i9-i7-i5-desktop-cpus-leak-out/amp/
Jul 10, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How does an 8 core CPU have 12 threads it's so weird
Jul 10, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/l2TPczGp_sU
Jul 10, 2020 12:13 PM - Localhorst86: Psi, each core does an additional half thread, durr
Jul 10, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 10, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/npaeYX1.mp4
Jul 10, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho all I can imagine is that scene where Hulk smashes Loki in The Avengers
Jul 10, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that scene where Hulk smashes Black Widow 
Jul 10, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/Vng8aFA.gif < HULK SMASH
Jul 10, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 10, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I switched phones now it will be this one lol https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0881TLSMD?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jul 10, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has a better CPU and GPU and more RAM
Jul 10, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8nm so that's weird lol
Jul 10, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we start a rumor that gorilla glass is made from actual gorillas?
Jul 10, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Corona is from 5G lol
Jul 10, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: Ham is made from hamsters.
Jul 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it Veho lol
Jul 10, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whopper's are made from Italians!!!
Jul 10, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://captainsoup.com/products/variety-case-of-33-frozen-meals-8-99-per-meal-shipped-straight-to-your-door
Jul 10, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: $9 per meal? For soup? Nah.
Jul 10, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/97190954 < Psi look at this ugly fucking old laptop I bought
Jul 10, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can put a fucking desktop Pentium 4 in it! 
Jul 10, 2020 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and watch it melt 
Jul 10, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes you say that, but look at this big fucking heatsink 
Jul 10, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://images.tweaktown.com/imagebank/ip4l_6.jpg <
Jul 10, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A 50mm fan pushing air through a pure copper heatsink lol
Jul 10, 2020 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that thing ran super hot even on desktops
Jul 10, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: not bad
Jul 10, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super hot for the time, yeah, but not super hot these days. P4s had like a max temp of 75C or something
Jul 10, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly I could put a 2.8ghz Pentium 4 in this thing 
Jul 10, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.tweaktown.com/popImg.php?img=ip4l_7.jpg < Apparently takes full sized SDRAM sticks 
Jul 10, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one slot though
Jul 10, 2020 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't designed to tolerate the same kind of temps you get with modern CPUs though
Jul 10, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: now i'm curious, where the hell does the battery go in this thing?
Jul 10, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't seem like there's room left for it 
Jul 10, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GBXEjoT.jpg
Jul 10, 2020 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, hang them by the anus, very good
Jul 10, 2020 4:34 PM - Veho: Seal in the flavor.
Jul 10, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: lick it after you are done with whatever weird shit you are doing 
Jul 10, 2020 4:46 PM - kenenthk: This is nice waking up in the morning
Jul 10, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cSUmFgL.jpg
Jul 10, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 10, 2020 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Asses
Jul 10, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zR32nEXPIAU?t=380
Jul 10, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seven asses
Jul 10, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEAJ741bxnY
Jul 10, 2020 7:48 PM - WiiEJECT: ICYMI, Paper Mario: The Origami King XCI/NSP is live
Jul 10, 2020 7:54 PM - kenenthk: Woohoo
Jul 10, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I made Greek Gyro inspired burgers just now... Everyone is like "You could sell these..." lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lhjhbB9.gif
Jul 10, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: I hunger.
Jul 10, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty easy too I mixed in some seasoning that I ordered that Greek stuff put some more on the outside and made Tzatziki sauce and cut up onions and tomato on a hawaiian sub roll
Jul 10, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: I might make something like that tomorrow, I bought some ground beef that's waaay too much tallow, so I need some seedy greasy recipe to sink it into.
Jul 10, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100% scratches that "I want a Gryo" itch so in that aspect it was a complete success lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That mediterranean spice I ordered Veho is 10 out 10 delicious.
Jul 10, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fatty might even make it better... I used 93/7 low fat beef
Jul 10, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still great but the fat is what carries the flavor  lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://cookieandkate.com/how-to-make-tzatziki/
Jul 10, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The weird thing about a Gyro it's literally the only thing on the planet I have tried where I enjoy raw onions on it...
Jul 10, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the yogurt kind of smooths out the taste for me
Jul 10, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Raw onion is not for everyone.
Jul 10, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: But it also depends on the variety.
Jul 10, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Red onions are the devil....
Jul 10, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet Onions or gtfo lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: Red onions for cooking. Sweet onions to bite into like a fucking apple  
Jul 10, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom used to use sweet onions as a sandwich.... She would take like two pieces of bread put some butter on the bread then slice of onion... then like salt and pepper
Jul 10, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally gross lol but she liked onions more than me lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: My grandfather would bet people he could eat six pounds of onions (or thereabouts). Then when they accepted he would cook them down into a few ounces of onion paste and eat them with bread. "Nobody said they had to be raw."
Jul 10, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm making home made mac n cheese 
Jul 10, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: So that's what those sounds are.
Jul 10, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 10, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta make Tom III lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nlO2lXc.mp4
Jul 10, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that's what a tire blow out looks like lol
Jul 10, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/N8xech5
Jul 10, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/huH6AxD
Jul 10, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UuaH4BX holy shit that's bad....
Jul 10, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/12072610/oneplus-phone-x-ray-camera-clothes-plastic-banned/amp/
Jul 10, 2020 11:57 PM - Ericthegreat: paper mario is out for those who didnt know
Jul 11, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, duh, it's been out for like 20 years now ;O;
Jul 11, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: (:
Jul 11, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I finally finished the first game for the first time a few hours ago though lol
Jul 11, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Started TTYD a bit ago, too, working my way up to Origami whatever lol
Jul 11, 2020 12:11 AM - kenenthk: This landline sounds so much better then my cellphone lol
Jul 11, 2020 12:11 AM - Noctosphere: Hello 
Jul 11, 2020 12:22 AM - TomRannd: hullo
Jul 11, 2020 12:34 AM - VinsCool: hullo
Jul 11, 2020 12:35 AM - Seriel: halli
Jul 11, 2020 12:35 AM - Seriel: hallo.
Jul 11, 2020 12:40 AM - TomRannd: heylo
Jul 11, 2020 1:21 AM - highspeedturtle2: helluo
Jul 11, 2020 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 11, 2020 1:36 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wait, Vinscool is blue? How long? Since when? 
Jul 11, 2020 1:42 AM - TomRannd: i think, since they were turned into a mod or something lol
Jul 11, 2020 2:07 AM - kenenthk: Probably been blue since birth
Jul 11, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Balls?
Jul 11, 2020 2:14 AM - kenenthk: No psi that's your daughter
Jul 11, 2020 2:17 AM - TomRannd: lol why are ur daughter so wrinkly
Jul 11, 2020 2:20 AM - kenenthk: You try living with psi for 30 years
Jul 11, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen
Jul 11, 2020 3:06 AM - TheCasualties: can't take the heat, get out of the keneth
Jul 11, 2020 3:07 AM - TheCasualties: Got a pair of those Hori split pad pro's https://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-Switch-Machina-Ergonomic-Controller-Handheld/dp/B07T5QKKVP/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&gclid=Cj0KCQjw3ZX4BRDmARIsAFYh7ZJYBVGrkNeqJ4_-eLIevaIF9dZ2At8nkHkmwWEuKR3vmdyKRXfNvFoaAkH_EALw_wcB&hvadid=409942949961&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=9004880&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=7172499064577945904&hvtargid=kwd-485183008703&hydadcr=22463_11232806&keywords=ho
Jul 11, 2020 3:07 AM - TheCasualties: the sticks are great but if you use both there's no gyro aim.
Jul 11, 2020 3:08 AM - TheCasualties: So I've been using a regular left joycon with the split-con on the right for better aiming. It's pretty awesome. Not good for short trips, but nice for home play
Jul 11, 2020 3:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jul 11, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sniff
Jul 11, 2020 3:26 AM - TheCasualties: pahntees
Jul 11, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0881TLSMD?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jul 11, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to brick that phone too lol
Jul 11, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't say I bricked this one though  IF I knew more about Android phones I could fix this one.
Jul 11, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only thing wrong is the IME is all 1s somehow I erased the serial number lol
Jul 11, 2020 3:45 AM - TomRannd: i know a little too much about android lol. well, back when i was into hacking and being a bad boy that's all i would hack. my friends phones lol. naughty me...
Jul 11, 2020 3:45 AM - TomRannd: i didn't even fuck with apple because their phones were already garbage enough. no need to hack trash
Jul 11, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 11, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm not a big Apple fan
Jul 11, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an older Apple phone I think 4 or 5 that I literally never turned on lol
Jul 11, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do use an Apple TV 4K but it sucks compared to my Shield TV
Jul 11, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I only use it because it was free lol
Jul 11, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes a decent Netflix and YouTube TV box other than that it sucks


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 12, 2020)

Jul 11, 2020 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Just buy a ch chromecast is that's all you need it for
Jul 11, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For my living room yeah I would probably enjoy that more lol
Jul 11, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or another shield TV
Jul 11, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm kinda holding out for a Shield TV 2 but I don't think that will happen until 8K TVs start hitting
Jul 11, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: You would just fuck up the software ;O
Jul 11, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 11, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/davidmack/kfc-takeout-order-australia-coronavirus-lockdown-party
Jul 11, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thetakeout.com/popeyes-test-markets-bbq-bacon-cheddar-chicken-sandwich-1844335876/amp
Jul 11, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,pg_1,q_80,w_800/vtv2hi6r73984aif0sxk.png
Jul 11, 2020 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jul 11, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat bacon kenenthk!!!
Jul 11, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless it's against your religion the eat turkey bacon?
Jul 11, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turkey bacon is OK but the real stuff is better lol
Jul 11, 2020 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Its against my religion to look at you
Jul 11, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like the way you look at me anyway with those sex starved eyes and for gods sake stop jerking off while you look at me!! Lol
Jul 11, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/dude-allegedly-spends-8-000-of-honeymoon-money-on-a-ga-1844338147/amp
Jul 11, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: You would like me to
Jul 11, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 11, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ee1OJPt.jpg
Jul 11, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like it might be good hmmm banana split ice cream sandwich
Jul 11, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After my Gyro burger success I feel like I could maybe pull off a banana split ice cream sandwich
Jul 11, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-9-pro/how-to/root-redmi-note-9-pro-miui-v11-0-4-0-t4072781
Jul 11, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man I wish this phone was that easy to root
Jul 11, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: I saw some gyros spice mix in Lidl but I didn't buy it.
Jul 11, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: But I was tempted.
Jul 11, 2020 11:41 AM - Veho: And I'm going there next week to buy a weed whacker, and I'll be tempted again.
Jul 11, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can vouch it goes extremely well with hamburger Veho 
Jul 11, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably chicken too but I haven't had the chance to do that one yet lol
Jul 11, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if I did chicken I would put the chicken in a bag or container with some lemon juice and olive oil.
Jul 11, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want Greek potatoes, wedge up some potatoes and add water like almost enough to make them float in a pan, lemon juice and olive oil throw them in a 350F oven for like 2 hours until all the liquids are gone 
Jul 11, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/239180/greek-style-lemon-roasted-potatoes/
Jul 11, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of that seasoning would probably do a treat too 
Jul 11, 2020 2:17 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jul 11, 2020 3:11 PM - DinohScene: cheers Psio, I'll send it to me bf
Jul 11, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Jul 11, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CxafmO4.jpg
Jul 11, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: Cacks.
Jul 11, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nailed it lol
Jul 11, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sJ7fk5p
Jul 11, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to trade in my Honda Fit for one of those lol
Jul 11, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AEGAU2w lol
Jul 11, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if they used a strap on? lol
Jul 11, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bve9Jrh.jpg
Jul 11, 2020 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 11, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/amp/news/epmr-emar-new-tech--wd-gold-16tb-18tb-hdd
Jul 11, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll take 3 lol
Jul 11, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: "phased rollout of new technologies"
Jul 11, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always annoying lol
Jul 11, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Meaning they won't release one revolutionary new drive, they will release ten slightly improved versions over the span of 10 years  
Jul 11, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta soak up every penny lol
Jul 11, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect in the years to come some of my ideas will eventually roll out
Jul 11, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my virtual drive head assembly featuring much faster reads and writes increased capacity and less parts so more reliable lol
Jul 11, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm it could also use a vacuum instead of helium since no flight needed
Jul 11, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Much reduced heat and drag
Jul 11, 2020 6:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gdf8QkU
Jul 11, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that reminds me of King of the hill
Jul 11, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it Bobby lol
Jul 11, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot https://imgur.com/gallery/ZF7oPHo
Jul 11, 2020 7:22 PM - Veho: Is this some American joke I'm too European to understand?
Jul 11, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah here student loans are stupid
Jul 11, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Expensive school plus high interest rates and low fresh out of school wages combine to form a lifetime of debt
Jul 11, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a trap
Jul 11, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: Yeah I know. I was joking.
Jul 11, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh lol
Jul 11, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/07/09/2117226/power-pioneer-invents-new-battery-thats-90-cheaper-than-lithium-ion
Jul 11, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://aviationweek.com/defense-space/aircraft-propulsion/us-air-force-launches-three-year-fielding-plan-skyborg-weapons
Jul 11, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skynet lol
Jul 11, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honey Select 2: Libido Oh now that's a game... lol
Jul 11, 2020 10:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: He turned himself into a pickle
Jul 11, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To get out of therapy?
Jul 11, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1233579
Jul 11, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disney opening back up in Florida
Jul 11, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "must be this infected to ride"
Jul 11, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/07/11/xiaomi-android-10-based-miui-11-beta-stable-redmi-note-7/
Jul 11, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird to see a Chinese/ Indian? Company support cheap phones
Jul 12, 2020 12:28 AM - Ericthegreat: Thats xiaomi
Jul 12, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I just ordered a Redmi Note 9 Pro it sounds nice
Jul 12, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Confucius-by-Van-s-Kitchen-White-Meat-Chicken-Egg-Rolls-36-oz-Box/10898594
Jul 12, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious
Jul 12, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thepointsguy.com/guide/first-time-cruise-money-mistakes/amp/
Jul 12, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was disappointed that number 1 was not going on the cruise in the first place lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 13, 2020)

Jul 12, 2020 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: MIUI is a drawback to xiaomi phones
Jul 12, 2020 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: you might love it, or you might hate it, but it definitely doesn't seem as nice as some android flavors
Jul 12, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there are stock ROMs you can flash pretty easy?
Jul 12, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll check it out here in a few days hmm 3 days
Jul 12, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-redmi-note-9-pro-early-custom-developments-evolutionx-lineageos-171-custom-roms/amp/
Jul 12, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how great they are though.
Jul 12, 2020 9:12 AM - TomRannd: yes
Jul 12, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yhwidxv
Jul 12, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit paper mario leaked
Jul 12, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: Yeah paper is no good at holding water.
Jul 12, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: Glass Mario wouldn't have leaked.
Jul 12, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toilet Paper Mario
Jul 12, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E9vDAoA
Jul 12, 2020 12:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: baby anything sounds like that more or less
Jul 12, 2020 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: except human babies who are little monsters
Jul 12, 2020 12:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: installing v-papmok.xci 
Jul 12, 2020 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wonder if it works in Yuzu
Jul 12, 2020 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's too buggy
Jul 12, 2020 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: ryujinx supposedly runs it decently but with messed sound
Jul 12, 2020 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure yuzu will have it working well within a week or 2 like with links awakening
Jul 12, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh I will grab it now and wait then lol
Jul 12, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson has a Switch but it's not hacked so emulation is the way for me at least to try stuff.
Jul 12, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd_O0oOUiDs Talking about Ryujinx
Jul 12, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may have to break down and try it lol
Jul 12, 2020 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/uhahxmobdj35uab/20200712_143036.jpg?dl=0 *listens to title screen music*
Jul 12, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Animals react to durian https://imgur.com/gallery/Zsc7UrF
Jul 12, 2020 4:45 PM - TomRannd: rthsat is so fucking funny lo.
Jul 12, 2020 4:45 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 12, 2020 10:36 PM - WiiEJECT: The forum has been working awfully these days. CloudFlare problem?
Jul 12, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Server has covid 19 but we are having it shoot up bleach it should be fine
Jul 12, 2020 11:09 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new phone went past my house it's now in Tampa Florida lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Passed I think... Holy Grammer fail Batman lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.merriam-webster.com/words-at-play/keeping-up-with-passed-and-past
Jul 12, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe I was right, by accident lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: lmfao
Jul 12, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: dumbass
Jul 12, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: whatr you gonna do abt the phone?
Jul 12, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jerk it and wait for it to arrive?
Jul 12, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not much else you can do
Jul 12, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just went to a distribution center
Jul 12, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking iMac RAM has been sitting in fucking Colorado since the 6th, hasn't moved at all 
Jul 12, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the 64GB SSD I bought for it will show up tomorrow lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ..but the IDE adapter won't
Jul 12, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ASUS router is supposed to show up tomorrow!
Jul 12, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...but it's still in Texas 
Jul 12, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP all my things 
Jul 12, 2020 11:35 PM - TomRannd: rest in computer peace
Jul 12, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom no one wants to deliver to Detroit lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am interested in how that router will work out
Jul 12, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like a good one
Jul 12, 2020 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Eminem does
Jul 12, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's supposed to be one of the better ones
Jul 12, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Normally retails for like $80 or $90 or something
Jul 12, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or at least you can get a refurbished one for that lol
Jul 12, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm a big fan of refurbished
Jul 12, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086Z3QCW2/ref=dp_cr_wdg_tit_rfb < lol
Jul 13, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one I sent you is like 280 on Amazon
Jul 13, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/97431998#shipping-tab
Jul 13, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Telling you it'll jump to like $150 during the last day lol
Jul 13, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I'll throw a $30 bid at it I guess but it's going for way over that lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks awesome to be honest
Jul 13, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And on the 1% chance it doesn't, neat then I'll have 3 routers! Lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One can never route enough lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for that fucking P4 capable laptop though lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That will probably show up Tuesday
Jul 13, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone might get to me Monday but Amazon says Wednesday 
Jul 13, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which shitty Chinese one did you buy again? Lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0881TLSMD?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jul 13, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It I actually pretty OK lol Pro model has a Snap Dragon
Jul 13, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey that's less shit than the one I recall lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like basically equivalent to my S8's SD 835 it looks like
Jul 13, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Slightly better single core speed apparently 
Jul 13, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though the GPU is shittier lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh it's fine lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:38 AM - Crazynoob458: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Jul 13, 2020 1:38 AM - Crazynoob458: fhfgffgffgfg
Jul 13, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it easy to root lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing that seems shitty really is just a potato LCD screen
Jul 13, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest is pretty good
Jul 13, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it IPS? The 1080P thing is fine lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Reviews just say LCD lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah looks like it is IPS
Jul 13, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But tbh that's still shit vs OLED 
Jul 13, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine all suck compared to amoled lol
Jul 13, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still at least it's IPS if it was just plain old TFT or something I would have cried lol
Jul 13, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many Covid patients tonight 
Jul 13, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kids adults and old people
Jul 13, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B089RG577H?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jul 13, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My case lol
Jul 13, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have like the cheapest fucking case on my phone lol
Jul 13, 2020 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XHCX5GJ omg it's more expensive than yours LOL
Jul 13, 2020 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Worth it though lol I've dropped this thing down fucking stairs and not a single dent
Jul 13, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as it works that's what counts and it sounds like that one works great


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 14, 2020)

Jul 13, 2020 4:37 AM - TheCasualties: Ahh I cracked my S7 the first day i took my screen protector off. That case looks good for that
Jul 13, 2020 4:40 AM - TheCasualties: And those cracks ruined any hope of enjoying the "gear VR". But it sucked anyways lol. PC vr is miles better
Jul 13, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well just found a vibrator in a woman's purse lol accidentally turned it on in front of like 3 people lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:40 AM - TheCasualties: nice lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:40 AM - TheCasualties: "accidentally"
Jul 13, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like "what's this...." *BzZZZzz" lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:41 AM - TheCasualties: vibrator go brrrr
Jul 13, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky the husband dropped it off and left the people was just the staff who all laughed at me lol I think women knew right away lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:43 AM - TheCasualties: Ha so it was
Jul 13, 2020 4:43 AM - TheCasualties: wasn't too embarrasing *
Jul 13, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: His wife is cranking em out in the hospital I guess lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:43 AM - TheCasualties: lol omg
Jul 13, 2020 4:45 AM - TheCasualties: idk what just caused it but now I'm dreaming about Creeper World 4. Don't think it was the vibe talk.. lol
Jul 13, 2020 4:45 AM - TheCasualties: I totally forget it's being made until the strangest times.
Jul 13, 2020 4:47 AM - TheCasualties: literally in the middle of speaking with people, about totally unrelated things. Then "ohhhhh creeper world I can't wait!"
Jul 13, 2020 5:25 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/uG9sonL
Jul 13, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious?
Jul 13, 2020 5:28 AM - T-hug: Stew
Jul 13, 2020 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: TheCasualties gear vr is great for using in bed, or on a plane
Jul 13, 2020 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: can't do that with PC VR
Jul 13, 2020 5:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: good for video watching
Jul 13, 2020 5:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and some good games on there like esper 1 and 2, land's end, proton pulse, keep talking and nobody explodes
Jul 13, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: fuck psi
Jul 13, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/review/steelseries-sensei-ten.1375/ I think they added the wrong review by mistake
Jul 13, 2020 7:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: considering the most popular games on PC VR seem to be vrchat and beat saber i can't say PC is much better off lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least there's half life alyx now
Jul 13, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR feels like it's one of those niche technologies like trackball mice or multi monitor setups or SLI GPUs some people will use them but it's never going to be 90% or something
Jul 13, 2020 8:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably not but it doesn't need to be
Jul 13, 2020 8:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are issues with motion sickness that can never be entirely eliminated that put off some people and it just being a bigger hassle to use so it will always be a smaller market than general PC gaming
Jul 13, 2020 8:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: they just need to see enough adoption to justify investing money in developing full length made for VR titles
Jul 13, 2020 8:48 AM - kenenthk: Why do we feel less hungry with no sleep but feel hungrier when we do sleep
Jul 13, 2020 9:23 AM - xX_darknesss_Xx: 1234567890987654321
Jul 13, 2020 9:31 AM - kenenthk: What
Jul 13, 2020 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: can't feel hungry while you're asleep
Jul 13, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2rHcLd6uqos
Jul 13, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: https://thefeed.com/blogs/news/hvmn-ketone-ester
Jul 13, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/let-me-ask-you-this-why-dont-ants-get-killed-in-the-microwave-9579667.html
Jul 13, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: tl;dr: you can't microwave ants.
Jul 13, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can you microwave aunts?
Jul 13, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gizoogle.net/tranzizzle.php?search=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.independent.co.uk%2Fenvironment%2Fnature%2Flet-me-ask-you-this-why-dont-ants-get-killed-in-the-microwave-9579667.html&se=Go+Git+Dis+Shiznit
Jul 13, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aLfKnJAe0Y
Jul 13, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.abcactionnews.com/news/coronavirus/florida-smashes-single-day-record-for-new-covid-19-cases-with-15-300
Jul 13, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Winning!
Jul 13, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking christ
Jul 13, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Florida
Jul 13, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We had a whopping 87 cases Saturday
Jul 13, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 1 whole death
Jul 13, 2020 2:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT1RLJIOkNs 
Jul 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LgFjAiP.jpg
Jul 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: Flo Rida.
Jul 13, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/88hSJ0U.mp4
Jul 13, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: God shave the Queen.
Jul 13, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mxPgPGK.mp4
Jul 13, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: That's one stinky breath.
Jul 13, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plants that can move fast like that always fascinate me
Jul 13, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean relative to other plants of course lol
Jul 13, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if any multicellular organisms have ever evolved to being singular cellular again...
Jul 13, 2020 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that wouldn't be evolution
Jul 13, 2020 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would be devolution
Jul 13, 2020 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: something that does not generally happen in nature
Jul 13, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL my phone went from New Jersey, to Tampa, now it's in Brooksville... North of me south of me and now north of me again lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Lifeless planet is free on Epic game launcher
Jul 13, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL my phone went from New Jersey, to Tampa, now it's in Brooksville... North of me south of me and now north of me again lol < Trying to avoid all the rampant corona 
Jul 13, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered it just in time I guess lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom in a few months when everyone dies here you should move to Florida, real estate is about to get super cheap lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No thanks, I'd rather live in a state not run by an utter moron ;O;
Jul 13, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAknYYMh_98
Jul 13, 2020 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you're still living in a country ran by an utter moron so what does it matter?
Jul 13, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The trick to politics is to remember... No sane person would ever want to do that to themselves.... So politicians are all crazy liars lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it is true that people in power tend to be sociopaths or psychopaths
Jul 13, 2020 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: certainly not true for all of them though
Jul 13, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's a rare person that wants to actually do a good job leading and at the same time put up with all the criticism of being in public office.
Jul 13, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No matter what decision you make in a public office some % of the population will think it's the worst thing since Nazi Germany lol
Jul 13, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtlyeDAJR7A
Jul 13, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you're still living in a country ran by an utter moron so what does it matter? < Because the moron in charge of your state has more of an impact on you than the moron in the head office?
Jul 13, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie Retard Haven AKA Florida had 15K+ cases of Covid Sunday, MI had a whole fucking 380
Jul 13, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz we're not run by a retard lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 380* rather
Jul 13, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but Tom Disney world opened so we are fine... it's fine! lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I think the movie theaters are opening in a day or two.
Jul 13, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So the 15K are going to be noob numbers soon lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the meth heads will get sick or will they even notice? lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God you're all gonna die lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ddMcQVU.mp4
Jul 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: Imagine if meth cured COVID
Jul 13, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as I get my new phone before I die, I can die happy lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "China... phone... so cheap..." *gasp*
Jul 13, 2020 8:23 PM - sparkes: sorry if this sounds stupid but is it possible to play switch games on 3ds?
Jul 13, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Bury me with my phones and MicroSD cards..." lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Sparkes sure get the 3DS version of Mario Kart and play this it's on the Switch too!
Jul 13, 2020 8:25 PM - sparkes: could I play the switch game lets go eevee on the 3ds?
Jul 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either buy a Switch or emulation on a good PC is the only way to play Switch right now.
Jul 13, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And the emulation thing is so new most games don't work, some do work great though.
Jul 13, 2020 8:26 PM - sparkes: okay
Jul 13, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine in like 20 years any old phone could emulate the Switch but that's a long wait.
Jul 13, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In a couple of years time, I think most PC's will be able to emulate the Switch and the emulation should be pretty solid at that point (going by the speed Yuzu updates almost daily)
Jul 13, 2020 8:33 PM - sparkes: anyone know how to speed up .cia file installations on a 3ds
Jul 13, 2020 8:33 PM - sparkes: in fbi
Jul 13, 2020 8:34 PM - sks316: Simple problem, simple answer: You don't.
Jul 13, 2020 8:34 PM - sparkes: great
Jul 13, 2020 8:34 PM - sparkes: its download speed is like 1.5mb/s but my wifi is 40+mb/s
Jul 13, 2020 8:34 PM - sks316: Well, that's just the 3DS for ya
Jul 13, 2020 8:36 PM - sparkes: what's freeshop?
Jul 13, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the 3DS MicroSD access is pretty slow... I have a 256GB card in mine and it took me ages to get everything set up and installed lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulators and games 
Jul 13, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's pretty fun when I get the time to actually use it lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3DS has slow everything ;O;
Jul 13, 2020 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Free shop is probably a places where you shop for free
Jul 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ur mum is a pretty good place to shop for free ;O;
Jul 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh some one made an app you can use your PC to install stuff to the microsd card now
Jul 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I never tried it so no idea how good it works
Jul 13, 2020 8:50 PM - TomRannd: think of universal DB but for more.
Jul 13, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be nice if free shop still worked?
Jul 13, 2020 8:51 PM - TomRannd: well, but of course. it was amazing. i never got to experience it a ton, but when i did i was very happy.
Jul 13, 2020 8:51 PM - TomRannd: i don;t even know why it was stopped working
Jul 13, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legal reasons I am sure lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: probably.
Jul 13, 2020 8:52 PM - TomRannd: you could get cias for free.
Jul 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You still can but it's all torrents or weird web pages now
Jul 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was an anti piracy thing IIRC
Jul 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In 11. something something firmware
Jul 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they just stopped bothering
Jul 13, 2020 8:53 PM - TomRannd: ah
Jul 13, 2020 8:54 PM - TomRannd: well, yeah lmao psi i got every game i want
Jul 13, 2020 8:54 PM - TomRannd: didn't pay a dollar B)
Jul 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm not sure how many I have installed but my 3DS is pretty full 256GB though lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think of all the 3DS games I've played maybe 4 of them I actually paid money for? lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did steel hax on mine but my wife I think I did flip note and frog miner
Jul 13, 2020 8:56 PM - TomRannd: yeah i did the flip note one.
Jul 13, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom I my Grandson's New 3DS XL from shop goodwill came with like 70 dollars on it
Jul 13, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 3DS was hacked with the browser exploit thing lol
Jul 13, 2020 8:57 PM - TomRannd: i need to get a new 3ds anyways. mine is almost a goner... i can feel it... i got it as soon as it was released in canada.
Jul 13, 2020 8:57 PM - TomRannd: i've gone through 4 batteries now. i play the FUCK out of this thing
Jul 13, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whenever that came out, 2015 or 2016 or somethign
Jul 13, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor 3DS and all its security holes getting gang banged worse than kenenthks mom
Jul 13, 2020 8:58 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 13, 2020 8:59 PM - TomRannd: shit's easy now. source code was leaked we can fuck with everything now
Jul 13, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot about all the DS games I put on mine too lol
Jul 13, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Love that hack so fun 
Jul 13, 2020 9:03 PM - TomRannd: yeah i've been messing around with twilight menu lately. i'm trying to make a custom them B)
Jul 13, 2020 9:03 PM - TomRannd: theme*
Jul 13, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want Wood Firmware type one
Jul 13, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For the DS it seems super fitting
Jul 13, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Back in the DS days I had an AK2i 
Jul 13, 2020 9:05 PM - kenenthk: You would want wood psi
Jul 13, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With AKAIO menu or whatever it was called lol
Jul 13, 2020 9:06 PM - TomRannd: psi, you meaning wood ui? that's the one i'm messing with lol
Jul 13, 2020 9:06 PM - TomRannd: aka aktheme
Jul 13, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Uk01pUJ.mp4
Jul 13, 2020 9:08 PM - TomRannd: nice
Jul 13, 2020 9:12 PM - TheCasualties: damn, that hurt to watch. That poor ship. Captains playing chicken now?
Jul 13, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol bumper boats
Jul 13, 2020 9:19 PM - MileX: Mario kart wii> mario kart 8
Jul 13, 2020 9:22 PM - KiwiDev: hi
Jul 13, 2020 9:25 PM - TomRannd: sup
Jul 13, 2020 9:29 PM - KiwiDev: How're you?
Jul 13, 2020 9:34 PM - TomRannd: doing okay. yourself?
Jul 13, 2020 9:37 PM - KiwiDev: I'm doing well ^^
Jul 13, 2020 9:37 PM - kenenthk: This att guy keeps calling me boss should I say you're fired
Jul 13, 2020 9:40 PM - KiwiDev: Nah say you're hired
Jul 13, 2020 9:42 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 13, 2020 9:45 PM - kenenthk: I'm an asshole supervisor so I'll say you're fired
Jul 13, 2020 9:46 PM - KiwiDev: Do it then lol
Jul 13, 2020 9:46 PM - kenenthk: You shorted me 100mbps call you're ceo
Jul 13, 2020 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Your even
Jul 13, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird the WiFi on my New 3DS XL is dead or something
Jul 13, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Connects to my router fine but no internet access lol
Jul 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rebooted and still half connected lol
Jul 13, 2020 10:07 PM - sws: hi
Jul 13, 2020 10:12 PM - TomRannd: psi, i've had that problem before i think. try taking it apart, and see if anything is being shorted or not connected fully.
Jul 13, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just throw it in the trash, problem solved!
Jul 13, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 13, 2020 10:17 PM - DinohScene: hi
Jul 13, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: 826.64 aint too bad
Jul 13, 2020 10:27 PM - TomRannd: sup dinoh
Jul 13, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: mb
Jul 13, 2020 10:28 PM - DinohScene: Playing RDO in private sessions
Jul 13, 2020 10:28 PM - TomRannd: ah, are ya winnin? lol
Jul 13, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Private huh you cheatin on me?
Jul 13, 2020 10:31 PM - DinohScene: lol no, dicking around without fuckstick randos
Jul 13, 2020 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Damn cats chewing up my c cable
Jul 13, 2020 10:36 PM - DinohScene: cock cable?
Jul 13, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Maybe it is a female
Jul 13, 2020 10:38 PM - TomRannd: curiosity killed the cat... well...
Jul 13, 2020 10:58 PM - kenenthk: I hope my cats curious
Jul 13, 2020 11:03 PM - TomRannd: damn
Jul 14, 2020 12:22 AM - Mrpro: hi\
Jul 14, 2020 12:23 AM - Mrpro: hi
Jul 14, 2020 12:23 AM - Mrpro: how are you
Jul 14, 2020 12:23 AM - Mrpro: anyone
Jul 14, 2020 12:24 AM - Mrpro: what the f*ck is c*ck cable
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: reply
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: replt
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: a
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: oprksfkfsf
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: adas
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: gefs
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: eg
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: g
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: fgsfsefefsefef
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: efef
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Crazynoob458: HAHAHAHAA RONALDIHO SOCCER
Jul 14, 2020 12:25 AM - Mrpro: hello
Jul 14, 2020 12:26 AM - Mrpro: finaly
Jul 14, 2020 12:26 AM - Mrpro: hi
Jul 14, 2020 12:26 AM - Crazynoob458: when u at school wifi and you cant download latest forge
Jul 14, 2020 12:26 AM - Mrpro: who are you
Jul 14, 2020 12:26 AM - Mrpro: oh your in school
Jul 14, 2020 12:27 AM - Mrpro: hello
Jul 14, 2020 12:27 AM - Mrpro: hello
Jul 14, 2020 12:28 AM - Mrpro: crazynoob
Jul 14, 2020 12:28 AM - Mrpro: ??
Jul 14, 2020 12:28 AM - Mrpro: ????
Jul 14, 2020 12:43 AM - WiiEJECT: Switch HOS 10.1.0 is live
Jul 14, 2020 12:45 AM - TomRannd: holy fucking shit box spam
Jul 14, 2020 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Damn kids
Jul 14, 2020 1:00 AM - TomRannd: the one kids a 13 year old. prolly explains a lot lol
Jul 14, 2020 1:00 AM - kenenthk: You're 17
Jul 14, 2020 1:00 AM - TomRannd: your point being...
Jul 14, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Still a kid
Jul 14, 2020 1:01 AM - TomRannd: but i'm a "better" kid!
Jul 14, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Ha
Jul 14, 2020 1:01 AM - TomRannd: some would even say, a "teenager" but those guys are wimps
Jul 14, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: That's like saying psi has a happy family
Jul 14, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W2tbhKb
Jul 14, 2020 1:02 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 14, 2020 1:02 AM - kenenthk: In speaking of psi
Jul 14, 2020 1:03 AM - TomRannd: lol imagine having a dildo as a hook
Jul 14, 2020 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Psi agrees with me also
Jul 14, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/l6ZE3jb
Jul 14, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2vSu57g
Jul 14, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9DADg48
Jul 14, 2020 1:14 AM - WiiEJECT: Switch HOS 10.1.0 doesn't seem to bring any mayor change, and would be secure to update
Jul 14, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/n04mInG
Jul 14, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wg2CeqQ LOL
Jul 14, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1KiuGoU
Jul 14, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NrN5mjW lol kenenthk this one is for you 
Jul 14, 2020 1:45 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 14, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/windows-pcs-will-have-to-switch-over-to-arm-cpus-eventually-to-match-apples-future-offerings-says-former-mac-chief/amp/
Jul 14, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol naahhhh
Jul 14, 2020 2:38 AM - TomRannd: you sir, are full of poop. go back to steve jobs grave and ask for another tip.
Jul 14, 2020 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo:  what a dumb fucking statement lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the article Tom the guy claims that if Microsoft doesn't switch to ARM they will have to give up the PC market to Apple LOL
Jul 14, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the guy has lost all connection to reality
Jul 14, 2020 2:47 AM - TomRannd: here, i made this meme up really quick
Jul 14, 2020 2:47 AM - TomRannd: https://usercontent.minnitchat.com/media/file_14days/107966/1594694818314/wheezeapple.png
Jul 14, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For like mobile devices, yeah sure ARM could wind up out performing x86 CPUs
Jul 14, 2020 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But like desktop grade? Yeah fucking right lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah ARM Mobil stuff is fine but I think Android wins there
Jul 14, 2020 2:49 AM - TomRannd: well, personally i don't care how much more powerful apples phones are. i will always buy android based phones simply because of the fact i can DO SHIT ON THEM
Jul 14, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jul 14, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: iOS has come a long way TBH, at this point there's almost no reason to even root an iDevice
Jul 14, 2020 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond like piracy lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And emulators
Jul 14, 2020 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I won't buy any iDevice for like daily use just cuz my entire ecosystem has been Android and I don't want to switch lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need to root for emulators anymore Psi
Jul 14, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No?
Jul 14, 2020 2:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, you can kinda sort sideload things
Jul 14, 2020 2:52 AM - TomRannd: yeah it's crazy lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Easy to do? Lok
Jul 14, 2020 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With no root required. Can even do it all from the phone l
Jul 14, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean on Android I just go to the Play store and bam emulator lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just go to some webpage and you can download and install from it
Jul 14, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No browser on my Apple TV I think? Either way controllers are a bitch....
Jul 14, 2020 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple enabled some thing called like "Enterprise" or business apps or something lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So businesses could build apps for their company and install them without having to put them on the store
Jul 14, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But anyone can sign apps as "Enterprise", so you can just sideload whatever lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus about time lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for officially signed stuff, of course
Jul 14, 2020 2:55 AM - TomRannd: very nice way to allow naughty stuff on apple products >B)
Jul 14, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been that way since like 2015 or something lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, iOS at this point is actually half-decent now lol.
Jul 14, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still seems easier on Android lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just Android is nicer and easier to fuck with things lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:56 AM - TomRannd: when i pay for metal, and not glass i will maybe just MAYBE(not lol) consider it
Jul 14, 2020 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And doesn't have a closed ecosystem lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:57 AM - TomRannd: yep
Jul 14, 2020 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If someone like gave me the latest iPhone for free, no strings attached, I'd honestly probably try it out
Jul 14, 2020 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I wouldn't pay money for one lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My only experience I can compare is my Shield TV and my Apple TV 4K and there is no competition
Jul 14, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only use the Apple TV 4K for TV stuff and only because it was free lol
Jul 14, 2020 2:59 AM - TomRannd: the only experience i've had with apple, is using my teachers mac to download porn on there and messing around with my sisters phone. otherwise, nada experience
Jul 14, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like the older Macintosh stuff and older stuff
Jul 14, 2020 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All the Apple stuff I have were <$100 lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except the iMac G3 lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can see why someone might opt for an Apple device over something else, they are sexy beasts and, for the most part, feel good to use and such. The 2008 or 2009 iMac I have us honestly impressive for an AIO of it's time
Jul 14, 2020 3:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I also don't get why someone would pay the price for anything Apple lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:03 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean apple isn't really a BAD company. they just have things too expensive, they really de-bunk the "pay for what you get" way of thinking though...
Jul 14, 2020 3:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, Apple is a horrible anticonsumer company
Jul 14, 2020 3:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All their anti right to repair BS is absolutely evil
Jul 14, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda want an Apple IIGS lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:05 AM - TomRannd: ah yeah true.
Jul 14, 2020 3:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy it with your hefty security guard covid bonus Psi ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 3:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then buy me one ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'll stick with Windows and Linux and Android much more open
Jul 14, 2020 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If Apple didn't have a hate boner for user repair and allowed their customers to, y'know, upgrade or fix their shit then I honestly wouldn't care about the price at that point
Jul 14, 2020 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the devices they make are quite quality in basically every category
Jul 14, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom maybe if that happens yeah
Jul 14, 2020 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...except for ease of repair lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And upgradeability
Jul 14, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got to use a GS once back when they where new a friend of mine had his set up to make fake IDs lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:09 AM - TomRannd: well, maybe apple will have another shit-sandwich and they will introduce stuff like that. prolly not, but who knows.
Jul 14, 2020 3:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no, you're locked into the shit you buy forever, and if it breaks you have to suck Apple cares dick to get a repair, if possible, or pay lots of money to get a replacement lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Apple will never change
Jul 14, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He also had a mic and could digitize sound amazing stuff at the time lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They have a hefty enough cult following that so long as there are no legality issues, they'll keep their dumb anti consumer policies
Jul 14, 2020 3:10 AM - TomRannd: no? welp. fuck you apple!
Jul 14, 2020 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And even if by some miracle someone passes a law or sets up a strict regulations they just find a way around it or do the absolute bare minimum
Jul 14, 2020 3:14 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 14, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-IIgs-computer-complete/233087654441?hash=item36451b5a29:g:vg0AAOSwpwBcNkEz
Jul 14, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/au/amp/halo-3-pc-release-time-unlock/
Jul 14, 2020 3:27 AM - Crazynoob458: WE NOW HAV MORE SECUITY UPDATES
Jul 14, 2020 3:27 AM - Crazynoob458: yea YES BES
Jul 14, 2020 3:27 AM - Crazynoob458: SWIRTDH  WE NEDEES FRATUERWS
Jul 14, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vcx7iJ6kuGs
Jul 14, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/07/13/2037215/ubisoft-is-giving-everyone-watch-dogs-2-after-a-giveaway-glitch


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 15, 2020)

Jul 14, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://register.ubisoft.com/ubisoft-forward-reward/en-GB <--- just log in or register if you want it free or something lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:23 AM - Sora de Eclaune: So, just to confirm. If you use the Lite version of Crystal Chronicles Remastered and join a game hosted by someone who owns the full version, you'll be able to play the full game?
Jul 14, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't think so but it wouldn't surprise me lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:40 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3fDtmf6
Jul 14, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xJJqKsY
Jul 14, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FTXzcwh
Jul 14, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are prison rapists social distancing? lol
Jul 14, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Ts2HLse.jpg
Jul 14, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tXWaUVU
Jul 14, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked that show... also the name Big O was hilarious to me...
Jul 14, 2020 7:08 AM - Ericthegreat: BIG OooooOo BIG O BIG O BIG O Big OooOoOoo BIG O
Jul 14, 2020 7:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kWXC7QD.jpg
Jul 14, 2020 7:09 AM - Veho: Wasn't "the big O" once an expression for the female orgasm?
Jul 14, 2020 7:17 AM - kenenthk: I'm liking essential oils
Jul 14, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho yes
Jul 14, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/g6sjS-i-z0g
Jul 14, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of neat features lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:37 AM - kenenthk: How can a girl have an orgasm with another girl then complain a penis never satisfied them
Jul 14, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh most women require clitoris stimulation and the penis does little in that area
Jul 14, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When a lesbian has "sex" usually lots of handy work if you catch my meaning
Jul 14, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The other issue is a lot of sex is in the mind and hormones if women excite them they might be gay
Jul 14, 2020 7:39 AM - kenenthk: My neighbors wife divorced him the married a girl
Jul 14, 2020 7:40 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:40 AM - TomRannd: rip
Jul 14, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ggaayyy
Jul 14, 2020 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Hes actually getting full custody of his kids
Jul 14, 2020 7:41 AM - kenenthk: For once a man wasnt to blame
Jul 14, 2020 7:41 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean is that good or bad? only you would know them so well
Jul 14, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah of course radical changes In lifestyle like that kind of an unstable environment for the kids
Jul 14, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think relationship issues are more 50 60 than women would have you believe kenenthks
Jul 14, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 50 even lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:43 AM - TomRannd: blame the chick. it's always the female.
Jul 14, 2020 7:44 AM - TomRannd: we men are never at fault. it was the girls fault for letting us drink
Jul 14, 2020 7:44 AM - kenenthk: Actually sweet kids unlike a certain kid here 
Jul 14, 2020 7:45 AM - TomRannd: haha fuck you too
Jul 14, 2020 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Psi what was your weapon of choice for beating your daughter
Jul 14, 2020 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Cause I could still legally adopt tr 
Jul 14, 2020 7:45 AM - TomRannd: https://rlv.zcache.com/choose_your_weapon_t_shirt-r9bb3e60b94ca4b859179812a6ed849f1_jyr60_630.jpg?view_padding=[285,0,285,0]
Jul 14, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cash kenenthk if I wanted her dead I would just hand her like 10 grand and within a month she would be dead lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: What's your paypal
Jul 14, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: Havent you already spent 10 grand on rehabs and therapist for her
Jul 14, 2020 7:48 AM - TomRannd: imagine all the drugs you could buy... 0.0
Jul 14, 2020 7:48 AM - TomRannd: i meant groceries.
Jul 14, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk yeah but not all at one time
Jul 14, 2020 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Insure tell your doctors you're mentally insane get the good stuff for 10bucks a bottle
Jul 14, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TomRand cocaine is the best weight loss drug lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Insurance
Jul 14, 2020 7:49 AM - kenenthk: Hes a kid you fuck stop killing kids 
Jul 14, 2020 7:49 AM - TomRannd: good to know...
Jul 14, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol only the strong survive!!!
Jul 14, 2020 7:49 AM - kenenthk: Actually...
Jul 14, 2020 7:50 AM - kenenthk: Here's a pound of flour for 10k enjoy sniffing ngf it
Jul 14, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:50 AM - kenenthk: Am I wrong for having my black friend listed as brownie in my contacts
Jul 14, 2020 7:51 AM - TomRannd: hey psi, think that when i turn 18 years old he will treat me like a big boy <3
Jul 14, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yes unless that's his nickname
Jul 14, 2020 7:51 AM - kenenthk: Depends on if you grow up to look like dinoh
Jul 14, 2020 7:52 AM - TomRannd: what if i just kidnap someone for you. will you be happy then?
Jul 14, 2020 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol TomRand
Jul 14, 2020 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Depends on if it's an 18 year old prostitute fresh out of highschool
Jul 14, 2020 7:52 AM - TomRannd: well, i cant guarantee you it will be a girl...
Jul 14, 2020 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Depends on if he looks like psis daughter
Jul 14, 2020 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Psi can I have your approval for marrying your daughter
Jul 14, 2020 7:53 AM - TomRannd: eh, could be easier. lmao
Jul 14, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you can do better
Jul 14, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: I dunno my ex has a cyst on her vagina
Jul 14, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Marry like a retired prostitute with 1 leg
Jul 14, 2020 7:54 AM - TomRannd: damn i'm gonna screenshot that and show it to your mother.
Jul 14, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:55 AM - kenenthk: So what tell your daughters 50?
Jul 14, 2020 7:55 AM - TomRannd: "ba'boy psi. you deserv'a lickn"
Jul 14, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:56 AM - kenenthk: My coffee mug can almost fit an entire pot
Jul 14, 2020 7:57 AM - TomRannd: 0.0 either your coffee pot is mega small or your mug is mega big
Jul 14, 2020 7:57 AM - kenenthk: And to answer your question I respect no one not even psi
Jul 14, 2020 7:57 AM - kenenthk: If you're gonna buy a mug make it a mug
Jul 14, 2020 7:57 AM - kenenthk: Now I know what to put my alchohol in
Jul 14, 2020 7:57 AM - TomRannd: fair. fair enough
Jul 14, 2020 7:58 AM - kenenthk: Is anyone else surprised I believe in god
Jul 14, 2020 7:58 AM - TomRannd: wait what
Jul 14, 2020 7:58 AM - TomRannd: lmfao
Jul 14, 2020 7:58 AM - TomRannd: yea
Jul 14, 2020 7:59 AM - kenenthk: I go to church when I'm low on alchohol
Jul 14, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The blood of Jesus is delicious  lol
Jul 14, 2020 7:59 AM - TomRannd: so you can steal their alcohol or...
Jul 14, 2020 8:01 AM - kenenthk: How can the AA deny the blood of christ
Jul 14, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is his body.... It tastes like ass!!!! Correct....
Jul 14, 2020 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Dont take the lord's name in vein you fuck I'll hit you 
Jul 14, 2020 8:06 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 14, 2020 8:06 AM - kenenthk: I'm a catholic I can do that
Jul 14, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I worship nothing lol
Jul 14, 2020 8:07 AM - kenenthk: Believe what I say or I'll hit you
Jul 14, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: God spoke to me he said he liked waffles
Jul 14, 2020 8:09 AM - TomRannd: lol god is a savage
Jul 14, 2020 8:10 AM - kenenthk: You can taste my blue waffles
Jul 14, 2020 8:10 AM - kenenthk: Actually fuck God hes a dick he gave me life
Jul 14, 2020 8:13 AM - TomRannd: damn
Jul 14, 2020 8:13 AM - TomRannd: what a jerk
Jul 14, 2020 8:15 AM - kenenthk: And made me meet psi
Jul 14, 2020 8:16 AM - kenenthk: Actually I always felt like a Lutheran because the founder said fuck the catholic corruption
Jul 14, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I'm better than herpes 
Jul 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: The founder said fuck the Catholic corruption, I'll make my own corrution, with blackjack, and hookers.
Jul 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chior boys hate this one trick
Jul 14, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: Choir boys hate this one dick.
Jul 14, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 8:19 AM - kenenthk: How did I not know veho would say dick
Jul 14, 2020 8:19 AM - kenenthk: Are hookers a religion yet
Jul 14, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: Veho is all about dicks.
Jul 14, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: Grant Imahara died, shitsux.
Jul 14, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it Covid?
Jul 14, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Myth busted 
Jul 14, 2020 8:22 AM - kenenthk: Uh veho you know that comments screencap worthy
Jul 14, 2020 8:22 AM - Veho: Brain aneurysm.
Jul 14, 2020 8:22 AM - kenenthk: I was asking walmart workers if they had the vaccine in stock
Jul 14, 2020 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So masterbation while a hooker choked him....
Jul 14, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: Livin' the dream.
Jul 14, 2020 8:24 AM - kenenthk: For covid you fuck  I got angry looks
Jul 14, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk 100K doses of vaccine trialed in Brazil waiting for results now
Jul 14, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: Zombies when?
Jul 14, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida soon lol
Jul 14, 2020 8:25 AM - kenenthk: I cant stand the people who wear masks below their noses no motherfucker suffer like the rest of us
Jul 14, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Down to like 12000 new cases yesterday so that's.an improvement lol
Jul 14, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: What's that per capita?
Jul 14, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I do that at work sometimes but outside so I can get some air
Jul 14, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not sure Veho like 1 out of 20?
Jul 14, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Infected so farlol
Jul 14, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be like 1 out 100 I'm not positive yet lol
Jul 14, 2020 8:28 AM - Veho: We have 50 cases per day, in a population of 4 million, and we're treating it like a second wave and restrictions are back.
Jul 14, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: Take your mask off and cough on someone
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 AM - Veho: Nah, spraying them with disinfectant is much better.
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 AM - Veho: I carry a spray bottle with me.
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.floridahealth.gov/newsroom/2020/07/070720-1222-covid19.pr.html
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fake numbers here
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 AM - kenenthk: No no we need more mr.pledge
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 AM - Veho: Of I cough on someone I'm a moron but if I spray people in the face with disinfectant I'm a hero of the people.
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 AM - Veho: And a model citizen.
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 AM - Veho: I'm doing my part.
Jul 14, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: Six feet motherfuckers.
Jul 14, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: Stay away or you get the spray.
Jul 14, 2020 8:32 AM - kenenthk: Just make sure you knee a black man in the throat
Jul 14, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LXC7qZ_iWgM
Jul 14, 2020 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Post the dark red version of youtube psi
Jul 14, 2020 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Wait a minute you are veho I'm pulling you over for not breathing.
Jul 14, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wStmKqTJ1TU
Jul 14, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 14, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we include your mom go family style? Ol
Jul 14, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Can we include your daughter if were talking friendly
Jul 14, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Did you have the talk about birth control
Jul 14, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bMhiiqo
Jul 14, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: Passion 2: with a vengeance.
Jul 14, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1308388/concorde-supersonic-jet-1700mph-top-speed-xb1-prototype/amp
Jul 14, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: I wouldn't trust a company called "Boom Technologies" to build a plane but that's just me.
Jul 14, 2020 9:47 AM - TomRannd: that's racist
Jul 14, 2020 9:59 AM - kenenthk: veho is a dick loving racist hide the skin heads
Jul 14, 2020 10:00 AM - Veho: Turtlenecks.
Jul 14, 2020 10:01 AM - TomRannd: L
Jul 14, 2020 10:15 AM - kenenthk: hes even thinking of the neck of the tip
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 AM - kenenthk: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9754919041 this dont seem right
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 AM - kenenthk: compared to this earlier https://www.speedtest.net/result/9753785605
Jul 14, 2020 10:19 AM - kenenthk: https://www.speedtest.net/result/9754925817.png ookla is on cocain
Jul 14, 2020 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: My miband 5 should arrive tomorrow
Jul 14, 2020 11:04 AM - kenenthk: Well one hour I'm getting poked by a needle
Jul 14, 2020 11:09 AM - Skelletonike: For fun?
Jul 14, 2020 11:10 AM - kenenthk: No not psis supplies
Jul 14, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: New job requires everyone to get blood work
Jul 14, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: Lies, they're testing a coronavirus vaccine on you.
Jul 14, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: New job, ken?
Jul 14, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: You finally quit that other place?
Jul 14, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Where will you work now?
Jul 14, 2020 2:56 PM - kenenthk: I'll ne a 5 star dish washer
Jul 14, 2020 2:57 PM - Flame: nice
Jul 14, 2020 3:09 PM - kenenthk: Still indoor pool/gym
Jul 14, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is going to be cleaning gum off the bottom of plates for spoiled kids 
Jul 14, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NuiX4TT
Jul 14, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5hNIklw
Jul 14, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qWiIy4g
Jul 14, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZQtyxzD.jpg
Jul 14, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RiAhmVi
Jul 14, 2020 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, this is the shoutbox 
Jul 14, 2020 3:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: START SHOUTING! 
Jul 14, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v3UZpLw
Jul 14, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shouting lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v8f5GOU.mp4
Jul 14, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that cat is drama!
Jul 14, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from Asus router land!
Jul 14, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it works cfw and all?
Jul 14, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is out for delivery  lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, threw Merlin on it and working fine so far lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always like custom firmwares on everything lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably will not on my phone though it can get root and remove the launcher stock so it just needs a few tweaks
Jul 14, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to attempt to put dd-wrt on my old one and see if I can get all mesh-y lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh fancy the Asus router has a temp sensor 
Jul 14, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CPU is a toasty 68C apparenty lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That new one will be better lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, local network speed transfers peaked at like 400ish mbps lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stable around 200ish or so lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad at all
Jul 14, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Before I'd barely get like 150mbps for an FTP transfer from my gaming desktop to my laptop
Jul 14, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what my router pulls on wifi....
Jul 14, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and this is just to a hdd, too, so that's probably a bit limiting
Jul 14, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should try transferring to my NVMe lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the file is smaller than RAM should cache
Jul 14, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that was a 20GB file test lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on app too lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 400mb was probably RAM caching
Jul 14, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone should have 32GBs of RAM by now 
Jul 14, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doesn't your server have 96? Lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that only cost me $80 ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think 32GB of DDR4 right now is like $110 or so?
Jul 14, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty decent
Jul 14, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll probably go 64 after I get my 4700X or whatever lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could just pickup another 2 8GB sticks, too lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $60 or so, not too bad
Jul 14, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I need to not spend anymore money on dumb things lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dumb things budget has been super eaten
Jul 14, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with more cores more RAM makes more sense also faster
Jul 14, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus I would never use 32GB of RAM in my gaming desktop ever lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I gave 32GB to my Windows VM lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That counts right?
Jul 14, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 4:47 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I upped the voltage on my RAM just like .10 volts and I was able to drop a full timing and OC a bit more
Jul 14, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think my hackintosh VM has 32GB, too lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Linux VM I use for work only has 8GB, and it barely uses 4 
Jul 14, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Windows VM has 12 cores allocated, my Linux VM has 4, and my hackintosh VM has 8 lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maxed out all the threads
Jul 14, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Windows VM is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay overpowered, since it's not really being used for anything other than as IP cam monitor right now
Jul 14, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the Hackintosh VM doesn't even need to be running cuz I'm not using it lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lok
Jul 14, 2020 4:51 PM - TomRannd: well windows is the best so it's okay
Jul 14, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleep vm
Jul 14, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should just shut the hackintosh VM down and give the GTX 750 ti back to the Windows VM lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So at least I could like...make it a gamestream server or something
Jul 14, 2020 4:52 PM - TomRannd: that'd be cool
Jul 14, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Popcap games server lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:53 PM - TomRannd: plants vs zombies for days
Jul 14, 2020 4:53 PM - TomRannd: B)
Jul 14, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Zumba
Jul 14, 2020 4:54 PM - TomRannd: dude i played the shit out of that
Jul 14, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did run RPCS3 on it, it actually ran about as good as my Razer Blade lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Using all 12 threads lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So decided it just wasn't worth it probably
Jul 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom ddr3 and slow GPU just not up to ps3 lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-doogee&sxsrf=ALeKk028JWEeFwuTXMsfTFVeIW1cIIEmCQ:1594745846271&q=Dynomite!&stick=H4sIAAAAAAAAAONgVeLUz9U3SCsvLI43Es3JLC5RyE9TSM7PLSgtSS1SSE_MTT3FCFaSZFCRlwZlm5gk5ZScYuTVT9c3NEzPKEo2KzEzO8XIBZKzLDAzzYJxcixyTZIqYCqTjSotcgsM8qCmgC19xLiXiVvg5Y97wlKbmSatOXmNcQ0Tl4BPfn5xak5lUGpOYklqSki-kAoXm2teSWZJpZAUF48UB0i7kWVJhQaDFBcXnCf0kZGLOzi1JCTfNz8lM61S6CGj0D1GLKap
Jul 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it was on-par so obviously it didn't matter too much lol
Jul 14, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More the slower CPU than anything
Jul 14, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3700X-16-Thread-Processor/dp/B07SXMZLPK/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=3700x+ryxen&qid=1594746067&sprefix=370&sr=8-2
Jul 14, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just slap that in Tom lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's on sale!!!
Jul 14, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well shit, no DDWRT for this revision of the TP link 
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP my mesh dreams 
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - TomRannd: waiting for the day i can play witcher3 on arm powered tablets
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, you can ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's called game streaming ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:04 PM - TomRannd: smh... it's not the same! T.T
Jul 14, 2020 5:06 PM - TomRannd: i actually look forward to the day mobile/tablet devices use more than ONE of those newer usb ports. eventually, you can hook up a keyboard. wired, of course. idk what it is but wired is what i prefer
Jul 14, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you can just get a dongle for that
Jul 14, 2020 5:07 PM - TomRannd: but... argh dongles are so gay tho lmao.
Jul 14, 2020 5:07 PM - TomRannd: i had to use like 50 of all sorts of dongles when i waas using kali linux and it was a BITCH
Jul 14, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: Ha, dongle.
Jul 14, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then congratulations, you'll never get what you want lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No one is gonna shove multiple USB-C ports on a device designed to be thin and small
Jul 14, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not when a dongle exists that lets you do that
Jul 14, 2020 5:08 PM - TomRannd: this is unfair >: (
Jul 14, 2020 5:08 PM - TomRannd: i will sue apple or something i guess
Jul 14, 2020 5:08 PM - TomRannd: say that their products gave me a stomach ach because their branding is missleading
Jul 14, 2020 5:11 PM - TomRannd: https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/9d40f888ad02c260b90ebf7e7581cd4115f0f258789fe50a609e3058a439b625.png
Jul 14, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my new phone has a headphone jack take that Apple!!! lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And expandable storage...
Jul 14, 2020 5:13 PM - TomRannd: https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/8539f8f7a91a662efc212700c33bfd38f353d6dc13c5c2f3125f81b1c5034439.jpg
Jul 14, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:14 PM - TomRannd: man these comments are full of great material
Jul 14, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when Apple was great they had like 90% of the computer market... lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/H60JJVS
Jul 14, 2020 5:15 PM - TomRannd: i don't remember that. but i wish i did to be honest. i watch a ton of old computer and retro videos. seems like apple, had a decent company back then. now it is full of more lies.
Jul 14, 2020 5:15 PM - TomRannd: i dread the day they try to do something jack retarded and try to like, idfk take on nintendo lmao
Jul 14, 2020 5:16 PM - TomRannd: https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/3173f5ed360680aac11e6a56d8bbeb559b738f9ca429b83d41983ba9d2794b23.jpg
Jul 14, 2020 5:16 PM - TomRannd: oh here's another good one
Jul 14, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bkpUxru.jpg This ones my favorite lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:17 PM - TomRannd: lmfao that is great
Jul 14, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when the Apple II was in all the schools and homes, before IBM PC Clones became cheap enough for mortals to own lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:18 PM - TomRannd: i actually, fgot a shot at using a jelly bean computer. think that's what they were called. cool little machines. (for a child, ofc)
Jul 14, 2020 5:19 PM - TomRannd: also, apple is still in schools. atleast, in calgary(where i live) the fucking school system has some sort of deal with apple. so EVERYTHING is apple and i hate it.
Jul 14, 2020 5:19 PM - TomRannd: i refuse to work on apple computers at school. teachers need to get me a windos based laptop or pc because i'm a bitch like that.
Jul 14, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey at least with Apple you can ummm well they look pretty  lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:23 PM - TomRannd: at my school? think again psi. snot, blood, weed crumbs, etc all over the keyboards. that is, if you are lucky to even HAVE a keyboard. motherfuckers tear off the keys and eat them or something idk
Jul 14, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they can't steal the balls out of the mice anymore?
Jul 14, 2020 5:25 PM - TomRannd: well, you got me there. surprised the cunts haven't sabotaged the little ball-wheel thingy for scrolling though.
Jul 14, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 3 Yuzu emulator updates today alone!
Jul 14, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should say so far... day isn't over yet lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I got my phone case and screen protectors, just need the phone lol
Jul 14, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4kOeYy6wZs
Jul 14, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK6iKfstF40
Jul 14, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: KFC has some promo offer going on with 50% off on what they call a "Big Box", with a chicken sandwich and a wrap and a few wings and some fries. So I stuffed myself with chicken today.
Jul 14, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: It's not worth the full price but it's worth what I paid.
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The KFC near me is pretty shitty 
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a shame cuz I fucking love their biscuits
Jul 14, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I've yet to try Popeye's biscuits, which are supposed to be better
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9fQEVwM.mp4
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Wait for it.
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 PM - TheCasualties: best chikn biscuit I've ever had was from Bojangles. home made are 2nd best
Jul 14, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm too lazy to make them myself so it's either store bought stuff which tastes meh or from takeout lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm starving 
Jul 14, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol went got my phone switched on put gas in the car and the battery dies so had to go spend money at AutoZone lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least my phone makes me happy lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, gotta get new brakes for mine
Jul 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got the pads today, will probably make my little bro swap them lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need wheel bearings next week lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So hows the phone? Lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far amazing lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Very fast and Nova Launcher works great
Jul 14, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting ready to root it and stuff now lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like that the finger print scanner is in the power button
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nova launcher best launcher 
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of the few things I bought the paid thing for lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did too lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also bought the paid thing for some music player for some extra features
Jul 14, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After I retired Winamp after a billion years of using that on Android lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Winamp 
Jul 14, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then DraStic and that's basically it beyond stuff I got for free or like $0.10 or whatever lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and the paid thing for my IP cam monitor so I could setup notifications and auto recording lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DraStic and ePSXe and a bunch of other emulators lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also bought a few front ends
Jul 14, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 10 bucks right now and nothing to spend it on lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I bought DraStic in 2013
Jul 14, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Jul 14, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently I bought Tomb Raider for $0.10 lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I have like GTA San Andreas and stuff lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try it out on this new phone lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pirated San Andreas and GTA III on my Shield portable lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One thing I like more is that this phone has a power button and volume buttons... my old phone had like 6 buttons on the sides and you would hit them on accident sometimes lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just having the bixby button thing is fucking annoying lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I disabled it so it doesn't do anything, but I still hit it when trying to adjust volume without looking lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should just set it to volume down or something lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though TBH I was one of the 2 people liked a physical home button lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just something nice about having an actual button I can hit so I know I pressed it
Jul 14, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bllaarrgghh its making me do all these updates to unlock the boot loader but I will need to do them again after because it wipes the phone lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth it though lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: inb4crashandbrick
Jul 14, 2020 11:11 PM - TheCasualties: Guess i'm the other person who likes a physical home button. I miss having a slide out keyboard so much
Jul 14, 2020 11:12 PM - TheCasualties: what phone are you working on now?
Jul 14, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 14, 2020 11:13 PM - kenenthk: It's okay tom it's a rugged phone
Jul 14, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't like slideout keyboards myself, just cuz I have big hands so they're impossible to use accurately lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:17 PM - TheCasualties: my hands are large too, but physical keyboard was pefect for SNES emulation. I sucked typing with either real or touchscreen lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I would like to see a modern phablet with a slideout keyboard, that'd be interesting
Jul 14, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Big ol fat fucking 6.4" phone with a keyboard would probably be somewhat usable lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol It's telling me "please wait 168 hours" lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP, bricked ;O;
Jul 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How mad would you be if you opened it up and found out the NAND is actually a fucking micro SD card reader, like the old ass fucking cheapo chinese tablets lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:20 PM - TheCasualties: oof
Jul 14, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh this phone's storage is pretty fast
Jul 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It downloaded and installed like 40 apps in like 5 minutes lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my emulators 
Jul 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah to root it the factory way it has a 7 day wait for some fucking reason lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:23 PM - TheCasualties: lol that sucks
Jul 14, 2020 11:24 PM - TheCasualties: why would they do that
Jul 14, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnM6zJfnmqo LOL
Jul 14, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably to make sure almost no one does it? lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me I will do the wait because factory unlock is much nicer VS some hacked in stuff
Jul 14, 2020 11:25 PM - TheCasualties: eh I guess that makes sense lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The issue I have is I will have to set my phone up all 2 times now
Jul 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because I will use it at work a lot lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHmIOxmiax0
Jul 14, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K TV lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:34 PM - TheCasualties: wow
Jul 14, 2020 11:35 PM - TheCasualties: Can't wait to be able to play games at 8k 144h
Jul 14, 2020 11:36 PM - TheCasualties: PS7 maybe lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K should bring back video buffering lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:38 PM - kenenthk: 12k will make 1gb useless
Jul 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I will need to get rid of dial up? lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bluray rip download on Dial Up  lol
Jul 14, 2020 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Just called att service and heard a damn rooster in the background
Jul 14, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Thank you come again!
Jul 14, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Rajid how many times must I tell you not to bring your cock to work..."
Jul 14, 2020 11:56 PM - kenenthk: Funny thing is hes working from and its 8am there
Jul 15, 2020 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Home
Jul 15, 2020 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW7urFcgJko
Jul 15, 2020 1:22 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:41 AM - Sicklyboy: My truck broke  https://gbatemp.net/threads/show-me-your-car.502530/page-3#post-9130731
Jul 15, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Years of experience tells me that if you have to ask yourself if you can hold it, you can't hold it." lol so true


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 16, 2020)

Jul 15, 2020 4:06 AM - TheCasualties: Holy shit dude that really is good it happened in the lot
Jul 15, 2020 4:07 AM - TheCasualties: I'm always thinking about parts breaking while I'm driving. I need to do more maintinance
Jul 15, 2020 4:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/d4pVIhZ.jpg
Jul 15, 2020 4:59 AM - TomRannd: if corona gets that bad, maybe it actually WILL be like that lol. probably not, but you never know
Jul 15, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ArwFzeZ
Jul 15, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DOYt78FWfa5M&ved=2ahUKEwiukPnOv87qAhUCKewKHb1fCKwQo7QBMAV6BAgEEAE&usg=AOvVaw14OqNXLpU6r0YRWjmxV8UA
Jul 15, 2020 5:40 AM - kenenthk: Been awake for like 30 hours cant sleep
Jul 15, 2020 5:40 AM - TomRannd: overdose on melatonin or whatever
Jul 15, 2020 5:44 AM - kenenthk: gOttawa be up in 6 hours fuck it
Jul 15, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my phone says it's 81C outside
Jul 15, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 81F yes C would be pretty crazy
Jul 15, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 177F hmmm
Jul 15, 2020 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TYqJALPVn0Y
Jul 15, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/07/14/xiaomi-100-watt-charging-has-entered-production-lines/amp/
Jul 15, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my phone has like a 30 watt charger it's huge... 100 watt is gonna be thicc?
Jul 15, 2020 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Suddenly salad is good
Jul 15, 2020 6:37 AM - TomRannd: you must be dying then
Jul 15, 2020 6:38 AM - kenenthk: My neighbors are high on meth
Jul 15, 2020 6:38 AM - TomRannd: must explain the salad then
Jul 15, 2020 7:23 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Jul 15, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: 100 watt chargers... for when you need to charge your phone in under a minute.
Jul 15, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: Let's see... 100W/5V=20A
Jul 15, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: How big is your battery?
Jul 15, 2020 8:46 AM - Veho: 2000mAh=2Ah, at 20A, that's 0.1 hour, that's six minutes. Factor in the losses, that's under 10 minutes.
Jul 15, 2020 8:47 AM - Veho: Might want some cooling.
Jul 15, 2020 8:50 AM - Extrasklep: The heat and smoke are a bonus feature to show how powerful the charger really is
Jul 15, 2020 9:29 AM - StrayGuitarist: Charge my phone AND get a pyrotechnics display? Sounds like a bonus to me.
Jul 15, 2020 10:16 AM - Minox: Veho, I doubt they are charging at 100W the whole time
Jul 15, 2020 10:16 AM - Minox: And part of how they get around heat issues seems to be that they start using multiple batteries
Jul 15, 2020 12:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The worst part with super high wattage charging like that is how much it degrades the battery
Jul 15, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some chinese company, I forget if it was Oppo or Xiaomi, said that with 50W+ fast chargers, your battery will degrade like 30% more over the same charge cycles than it would with like 20w chargers
Jul 15, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or something to that effect
Jul 15, 2020 12:53 PM - Ryccardo: If I steal cough syrup am I a rob-tussin?
Jul 15, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i don't normally use the fast charger for that reason
Jul 15, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: faster than 1h for a full charge is out of the norm and probably bad
Jul 15, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it was probably oppo Tom they were the first ones with fast charging
Jul 15, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tp9gidgPxyE
Jul 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah probably Oppo
Jul 15, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, I don't really want to use fast charging over like 15W, not really necessary for my use case really
Jul 15, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My S8 pulls I think 11W or something from fast charging
Jul 15, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: I can't wait for graphene capacitor batteries  
Jul 15, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: FUcking Li-ion batteries have a lifetime rating of 500-1000 charge cycles, and start deteriorating at around 300, less with fast charging.
Jul 15, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have new laminate batteries on the way 90% cheaper  lol
Jul 15, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: So if you charge your phone every day, it will crap out within a year.
Jul 15, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I think they must do some voodoo these days this phone has that 30 watt charger I tried it out didn't even get warm
Jul 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well not crap out, but capacity will drop for sure
Jul 15, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably why they are throwing in huge batteries?
Jul 15, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less cycles and more drop off?
Jul 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly this phone will go multiple days on one charge
Jul 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the idea, but in practice everybody will charge their phone once a day lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they won't let their phone discharge all the way so it's even worse off
Jul 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to let mine go to like 15%
Jul 15, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My S8's battery is probably at like 60% or lower capacity than what it used to be 
Jul 15, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you need a roughly same phone cheap lol this one's fun 
Jul 15, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not CDMA so wouldn't work 
Jul 15, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn they still on that??
Jul 15, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Sprint and their outdated shit lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think 2 years is more realistic Veho that's the point when you're dipping below 70% capacity
Jul 15, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that T-mobile bought them out, they plan on moving all Sprint's shit to GSM
Jul 15, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe 1.5 years depending on how much you use it/how often you charge it
Jul 15, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...eventually lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: and once you dip below 70% it's straight downhill
Jul 15, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This phone gets 866Mbps to my router lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was trying to figure out how the hell it was updating so fast
Jul 15, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YowYaiubG20
Jul 15, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3qvbdFSZk
Jul 15, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that Lark Box thing looks neat
Jul 15, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 169 dollars seems nice for what it is
Jul 15, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: Cheap, too, if you're after that sort of thing.
Jul 15, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He plays WoW on it lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Wow, it can run a 16 year old game, such power, much impress, wow.
Jul 15, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on which update he played, they actually updated the graphics of the thing substantially a year or so ago lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: 
Jul 15, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think their minimum requirements now are like "have some kind of not integrated GPU" lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://us.battle.net/support/en/article/76459 < Yeah, it's no longer "can it turn on? great, runs WoW!"
Jul 15, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Now it has actual requirements.
Jul 15, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Not just "Windows."
Jul 15, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, 70GB of HDD space
Jul 15, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember thinking the 20GB that WOTLK required was fucking insane lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was like 12 years ago now
Jul 15, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: We are old, Tom.
Jul 15, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played up until WotLK lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I played some Cata on a private server somewhere lol
Jul 15, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't too terrible I guess
Jul 15, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I played a bit of MoP when that came out on official, I got like a month free for something or other
Jul 15, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never did play as a panda thing though lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No Kung Fu Panda? lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should grab a private server for MoP and see how that is lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On your server? lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sell coins via cryptocurrency  lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gonna find some blizzlike I think lol
Jul 15, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do like 8X experience
Jul 15, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's just for you will help...
Jul 15, 2020 3:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys
Jul 15, 2020 3:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: When i click the chat box... a box with stuff I said before opens up 
Jul 15, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: Everything you say can and will be used against you.
Jul 15, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Special Victims Unit!!!
Jul 15, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJS45zszvmw
Jul 15, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H64l5BsFokM LOL
Jul 15, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kx_G2a2hL6U
Jul 15, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom might enjoy this one? lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkVi2vRB75Q
Jul 15, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dw
Jul 15, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 15, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CSgBtQD.mp4
Jul 15, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: Someone edit lightsabers into this pls.
Jul 15, 2020 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: yet another gif that ends too soon
Jul 15, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like a sticky situation
Jul 15, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: All aboard!
Jul 15, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The lumber industry was hit hard today in early trading
Jul 15, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.peoplewhiz.com/pa/?camp_id=one_thing_all_cheaters_have_in_common_brace_yourself&keyword=son8190&tg_ref=permwlmdt&csg_ref=ob_chea1&pag_ref=obgen2&sub2=Illogical+Robot+_Android+Police&obclid=v1-d8bc0f926da7031bfe6bdefb70c8b605-00efad7402863baee7e97e9b0bdf3fe95e-mzqtoztggfrwgllche4tgljumu2gcljygvsgeljrmi4dayjrge4geobsmi&dicbo=v1-d8bc0f926da7031bfe6bdefb70c8b605-00efad7402863baee7e97e9b0bd
Jul 15, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheating is not online lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean you could but why lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/coronavirus/2020/07/15/ongoing-coronavirus-coverage
Jul 15, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's fine right? Lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 300K cases tis barely a scratch!
Jul 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/14/us/bubonic-plague-squirrel-scn-trnd/index.html
Jul 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp we can add that to 2020 lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:36 PM - Veho: I'm your powers combined, I'm COBUBO-20
Jul 15, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like War of the Worlds would be a much shorter movie right now
Jul 15, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Alien opens hatch and dies within minutes*
Jul 15, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That punch out hole for the camera on this phone is not as bothering as I thought it would be
Jul 15, 2020 7:13 PM - FalcoFoxx64: hello
Jul 15, 2020 7:33 PM - Danny600kill: Evening all 
Jul 15, 2020 7:36 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 15, 2020 7:39 PM - Danny600kill: Wow that bad of an evening...
Jul 15, 2020 7:39 PM - TomRannd: no. i am having a wonderfully boring evening
Jul 15, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm making Greek gyros lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nO4Ptqn.jpg
Jul 15, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Now who does this remind me of...
Jul 15, 2020 8:13 PM - TheCasualties: lmao there had to have been a stud somewhere in there. that's like 3 feet
Jul 15, 2020 8:13 PM - TheCasualties: or it's not up to code
Jul 15, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it like every 18 inches unless it's not load bearing
Jul 15, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/73785/nvidias-next-gen-ampere-geforce-rtx-30-series-new-12-pin-pcie-power/amp.html
Jul 15, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3090 Ultra I want that one.... Lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:17 PM - TheCasualties: power will exceed 300W holy shit
Jul 15, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to sell like 3 or 4 kidneys or something
Jul 15, 2020 8:18 PM - TheCasualties: I'll hopefully be able to buy one at some point. Lol maybe 5 kidneys
Jul 15, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 300 watts lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cyberpunk 2077 in 4K will need one lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:18 PM - TheCasualties: I need to just build a new computer. Stuck with a i7 2700k, can't really upgrade that w/o getting a new MoBo
Jul 15, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard even my 2080 To barely runs it lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:19 PM - TheCasualties: fuck lol I'm gonna be screwed
Jul 15, 2020 8:19 PM - TheCasualties: Hopefully they have some "low" settings for OG PS4 and older PC's
Jul 15, 2020 8:20 PM - TheCasualties: "Ultra Low"* lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the delay is for them optimize the shit out of it lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:20 PM - TheCasualties: yea that would make sense.
Jul 15, 2020 8:21 PM - TheCasualties: probably realized it was like 15fps on the original xbone and ps4
Jul 15, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My poor 2080 Ti XC overclocked GPU is almost not the best anymore lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:22 PM - TheCasualties: awwww
Jul 15, 2020 8:22 PM - TheCasualties: I've still been getting 60 on most games with my 1050ti and my 1060 3gb. Usually have to set new games to low tho
Jul 15, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine I'll toss it in my living room PC should still be good enough for media stuff lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:23 PM - TheCasualties: ha I hope it would be
Jul 15, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 1050 Ti in my living room right now it's pretty good considering how cheap it was
Jul 15, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even manages to pull off PS3 emulation
Jul 15, 2020 8:25 PM - TheCasualties: it better! I've been using my 1050ti laptop for ps3
Jul 15, 2020 8:25 PM - TheCasualties: what cpu do you have in it
Jul 15, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X
Jul 15, 2020 8:26 PM - TheCasualties: ah yep, my 2700k still kicks ass for ps3 emu
Jul 15, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the same CPU in both my PCs right now waiting on the 4000s impatiently lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:26 PM - TheCasualties: Can't wait for MGS4 emulation to be good.. It's basically the only reason I still have my ps3
Jul 15, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a hacked PS3 just too annoying to actually use it lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:28 PM - TheCasualties: lol I looked into that, didn't even bother
Jul 15, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had mine from when geohot did his thing
Jul 15, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have two PS3s that are hacked, a slim and a phatty for PS2 BC, and neither get used ever lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Demon's Souls is basically perfect with 60fps on RPCS3, so no point in using either ;O;
Jul 15, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jul 15, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't there a remaster on PC now too?
Jul 15, 2020 8:48 PM - TheCasualties: Yea pretty much every game runs better on RPCS3 than a real ps3
Jul 15, 2020 8:48 PM - TheCasualties: Nah, it's gonna be ps5 exclusive
Jul 15, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol such a waste
Jul 15, 2020 8:49 PM - TheCasualties: which sucks, but Demon's souls really needs a remaster
Jul 15, 2020 8:49 PM - TheCasualties: Maybe it'll come out on PC a year or 2 later.. but I doubt it
Jul 15, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see Dark Souls was remastered for PC
Jul 15, 2020 8:52 PM - TheCasualties: yep, but also for switch and all other consoles iirc. Demon's souls in totally a Sony IP though
Jul 15, 2020 8:52 PM - TheCasualties: so maayybe it'll come to Pc like some other 'exclusives', we can hold out hope
Jul 15, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They made a deal with the devil for it lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So when ever the PS4 or 5 emulation hits lll
Jul 15, 2020 8:54 PM - TheCasualties: at least we can play the original at 60fps lol. And the Mortal Shell beta gave me hope. That might turn out to be a great souls-like game
Jul 15, 2020 8:55 PM - TheCasualties: again I had to turn all gfx to low to hold 60fps lol
Jul 15, 2020 8:58 PM - TheCasualties: it still looked quite good for low settings.
Jul 15, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mortal Shell was fucking great
Jul 15, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easily best Souls-like I've played yet
Jul 15, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus playing the lute = 10/109
Jul 15, 2020 8:59 PM - TheCasualties: Yea I keep checking for a release date lol That lute was a great item. Lure Lute
Jul 15, 2020 9:00 PM - TheCasualties: I kinda liked having to use the items to figure out what the do and get a description too. There are many good choices I saw in the beta
Jul 15, 2020 9:01 PM - TheCasualties: Had a hard time with some enemies, but beat the boss first try
Jul 15, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, boss ended up being easy lol
Jul 15, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz once you get to him you're like way more familiar with the mechanics
Jul 15, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone know how to turn demos into full on rpcs3? I have the files from my PS3 but it won't activate my games lol
Jul 15, 2020 9:07 PM - TheCasualties: yeah. He was pretty slow, especially compared to the regular enemies. Easy to keep distance and rush in for a hit or 2
Jul 15, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feeding Frenzy is super fun 
Jul 15, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably died most to the first "big" dude you fight in the very beginning lol
Jul 15, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz I kept trying to parry all his attacks lol
Jul 15, 2020 9:09 PM - TheCasualties: yes! They were a pain. Then the 2 right next to eachother. Tried to lure one out and both would usually come to smack me
Jul 15, 2020 9:10 PM - TheCasualties: or yu mean the big dude in the weird tutorial area
Jul 15, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rprna.com/updates/miui/xiaomi-android-11-device-list/
Jul 15, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat gonna get Android 11
Jul 15, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 seems pretty good to me.
Jul 15, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I am, still on 9 thinking it's all fine lol
Jul 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got that disgusting yellow laptop today, uses a weird ass power adapter lol
Jul 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So no idea if it works
Jul 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And almost nobody had one that'd work with it, ebay and Amazon had nothing
Jul 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing on any chinese sites
Jul 15, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But thank god for Walmart apparently, they had one for like $20 lol
Jul 15, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't taken it apart just yet to see what CPU exactly is in it, supposed to be some kind of Celeron but not sure which one
Jul 15, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wanna make sure it turns on first before I pull it apart
Jul 15, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it has no HDD, but I have an SD card adapter for that somewhere
Jul 15, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a 256MB RAM stick in it lol
Jul 15, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Full sized, which was just crazy to see in a laptop. And it was nearly fucking impossible to pull out
Jul 15, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what she said lol
Jul 15, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15912/ddr5-specification-released-setting-the-stage-for-ddr56400-and-beyond
Jul 15, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpnzzjc0u593eyj/2020071501105900-045B57CF1A7936DCD924C36515C75E20.jpg?dl=0
Jul 15, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: raaaaaaape
Jul 15, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 15, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DDR5 will be dual channel on 1 stick... So will mobos be 4 channel as standard?
Jul 15, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I bet they multiplexed the signals from the dims to allow dual channel with the same number of traces on the mobo
Jul 15, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keeping costs low and improved performance
Jul 15, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ingenious of them...
Jul 15, 2020 11:09 PM - TheCasualties: That's pretty awesome! Guess I should wait to get a new MoBo..
Jul 15, 2020 11:10 PM - TheCasualties: Dark Souls 2 mod "augur of darkness" is pretty badass. Changes some paths, adds new paths, and changes some enemies. If you liked the game, try it!
Jul 15, 2020 11:11 PM - TheCasualties: And now It's time for me to play it again.
Jul 15, 2020 11:12 PM - TheCasualties: While on the elliptical, as usual lol
Jul 15, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Play the Cinders mod of Dark Souls 3
Jul 15, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking amazing mod
Jul 15, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So much more difficult than the stock game, but so good
Jul 15, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So VR Dark Souls when?
Jul 15, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/raspberry-pi-nvme-support-coming
Jul 15, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Jul 15, 2020 11:19 PM - TheCasualties: i'll be doing cinders next. VR in DS3 is possible. with vorpx and first person mod
Jul 15, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point I need to try that FPS mod thing lol
Jul 15, 2020 11:34 PM - TheCasualties: i want to try the first person & guns mods. sounds fun. i think theres an article in user submitted news forum
Jul 15, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I posted it here a long time ago lol
Jul 15, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/07/15/meizu-17-pro-moonlight-blue-version-available-for-pre-order/amp/
Jul 15, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DDR5 in a phone already
Jul 16, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have DDR4x
Jul 16, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the Galaxy S20 released with DDR5 back in like February lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course Samsung did start mass production of DDR5 first, so that was kinda expected lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprised cheapo Chinese stuff is getting it, that's interesting
Jul 16, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $615 for that one you linked
Jul 16, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess is less cheapo and more "mid-tier", but eh it's cheapo compared to flagship devices these days lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like phones for me should max out about 250 I just don't feel I use mine enough to justify more
Jul 16, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to pay for phones myself, I'd probably spend max like $500 lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't cuz yay fishy Sprint deals 
Jul 16, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol CDMA though
Jul 16, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, there are plenty of CDMA phones lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most major manufacturers just have dual support, GSM and CDMA lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheapo chinese trash doesn't since the rest of the world basically uses GSM
Jul 16, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True true but eventually there will be only old ones?
Jul 16, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But for like $500 I could get a Pixel 4
Jul 16, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, so long as Verizon and Sprint exist there will be CDMA phones
Jul 16, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually T-mobile will engulf Sprint's network and convert everyone to GSM, so then it'll just be Verizon left
Jul 16, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Until they're forced to shut down or swap to GSM too lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah to then you can be a pepper too!
Jul 16, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still want a Galaxy Fold even though it's entirely too expensive and completely impractical and will probably die after a year lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It will fold then break lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they could make a clear rubber LCD maybe lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like vulcanized tire rubber
Jul 16, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's a "flexible glass" display being worked on right now
Jul 16, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would basically "solve" most of the durability issues
Jul 16, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still just a neat idea ;O;
Jul 16, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why not just two hard screens to that separate like those old keyboards that expanded lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.lg.com/us/mobile-phones/v60-thinq-dual-screen < Oh like this?
Jul 16, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 16, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just about to say, I think LG has a good idea for early foldable screen tech, just a completely separate screen that you can slot your phone into
Jul 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah like that
Jul 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only glaring problem is the gap between the screens
Jul 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's kinda a necessity I think
Jul 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if you must have more screen lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For the way they do it anyways
Jul 16, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they could make the gap smaller but meh lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would love to get that, it's even available for Sprint lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no fishy nice deals for it I think, just for Galaxy upgrading to galaxy stuff for me lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Samsung has gotten too bloaty advertising for me
Jul 16, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, I just disable all their packages lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife's S9 Pro thing has gotten actually worse over time lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't like that they're going all Apple with their phones, getting rid of headphone jacks and taking out external storage
Jul 16, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I found the best as blocker for non rooted stuff "block this"
Jul 16, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But meh, I get them for basically free so I can't complain lol
Jul 16, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/block-this.com/amp/download-block-this-android-adblock.html
Jul 16, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, works the same as Blokada
Jul 16, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But with no ads sofnif it's own
Jul 16, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn phone
Jul 16, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it's open sores lol
Jul 16, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi there's an hour left on that fancy router and it's only $40, bid on it ;O;
Jul 16, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would but mines so fast
Jul 16, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It wouldn't be much of an upgrade for me
Jul 16, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got mine for like 40 bucks free shipping
Jul 16, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird that they are like 60 now for the same deal
Jul 16, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/97609612
Jul 16, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 bucks quad core 1.4Ghz 512MB of RAM nice
Jul 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Anthos: Hello people
Jul 16, 2020 1:49 AM - Anthos: Has anyone managed to edit a game called Snack Word Nintendo Switch that can give me some full power things for the online exchange?
Jul 16, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 29 minutes left Tom lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:05 AM - Lilith Valentine: Regular reminder that I am Lilith
Jul 16, 2020 2:13 AM - TomRannd: woah
Jul 16, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not you Tom the other Tom  lol but if you want it bid on n it lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it's over ended at 10.99 lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very good price for that router
Jul 16, 2020 2:32 AM - TomRannd: my router is almost dead lol. but i don't care i will need to get a new one when the tesla-wifi or whatever it's called comes. since i'll be getting that or whatever.
Jul 16, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/97923416
Jul 16, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bid on this one but it will probably hit 200 lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-RT-AC5300-AiProtection-Compatible-Accelerator/dp/B0167HG1V6
Jul 16, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe not
Jul 16, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have come down a metric ton used to be like 600 dollars lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See I might get one of those lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:48 AM - TomRannd: those seem well made.
Jul 16, 2020 2:49 AM - TomRannd: i remember, back when we DIDN'T have top notch internet my dad would make these crazy little fuckin satellites or whatevr out of a soda case and some tinfoil. idk if they actually did anything, but they looked cool on the routers antennas.
Jul 16, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh snap this phone has a built in IR blaster and can be used as a TV remote... Lol
Jul 16, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna get in trouble with this lol
Jul 16, 2020 3:07 AM - TomRannd: lmao you could finally have some fun at your job. mess with the kid with the bleeding toe and turn some porn on while he's watching disney
Jul 16, 2020 3:07 AM - TomRannd: oh wow my humor is very dark please excuse me
Jul 16, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but true
Jul 16, 2020 3:52 AM - Joe88: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.remotefairy&hl=en_US
Jul 16, 2020 3:52 AM - Joe88: thats the ir blaster app I use on my note 10


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 17, 2020)

Jul 16, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought now thank you!!!
Jul 16, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It didn't work for my old 1080P Visio but meh I have the remote for that lol
Jul 16, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vizio even lol
Jul 16, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/07/details-on-spacex-starlink-beta-emerge-along-with-photos-of-user-terminals/?amp=1
Jul 16, 2020 5:17 AM - TomRannd: THAT';S WHAT It"S CA::ED
Jul 16, 2020 5:17 AM - TomRannd: holy
Jul 16, 2020 5:17 AM - TomRannd: cant type in the dark for shit lol
Jul 16, 2020 5:18 AM - TomRannd: we need pricing for that router.
Jul 16, 2020 5:18 AM - TomRannd: i could care less about the looks i'm not putting my routers in glass cases lol i just shove mine in a cuboard and hook a few wires to it
Jul 16, 2020 5:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MIDSTqz.jpg
Jul 16, 2020 5:21 AM - TomRannd: rat king all the way
Jul 16, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was a shit post Veho! Lol
Jul 16, 2020 5:32 AM - TomRannd: *facepalm*
Jul 16, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C3TnBfc right in the cornhole
Jul 16, 2020 5:42 AM - TomRannd: https://gbatemp.net/attachments/annotation-2020-07-15-234139-png.217618/
Jul 16, 2020 5:42 AM - TomRannd: here you go psi
Jul 16, 2020 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I don't use either
Jul 16, 2020 6:01 AM - TomRannd: well then you are a man of god. well done
Jul 16, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Calenders are for people who remember dates and stuff lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you hear about the two guys who stole a calenders?
Jul 16, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They each got six months.
Jul 16, 2020 6:08 AM - TomRannd: no? lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:08 AM - TomRannd: bruh
Jul 16, 2020 6:08 AM - TomRannd: lmfao
Jul 16, 2020 6:08 AM - TomRannd: thanks for that
Jul 16, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/kansas-man-maga-hat-gun-coronavirus-us-mask-order-a9617361.html?amp
Jul 16, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And then everyone stood up and clapped!!!
Jul 16, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one called the cops? Lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:21 AM - TomRannd: that guy is a bonehead lmao
Jul 16, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds fake to me
Jul 16, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that retards with guns don't exist but that a person would confront a retard with a gun
Jul 16, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not very smart
Jul 16, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Protip if something like that happens to you just go to the bathroom and quietly call 911 lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:28 AM - TomRannd: not at all. i would be sweating my balls off if i was working for 8 bucks an hour and some dude flashed a gun at me lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:28 AM - TomRannd: and yeah, i've had to do stuff like that before. thank god those doors at mcdonalds are like, military grade lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Jul 16, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I carry a gun at work but I would never threaten anyone with it it's for defense
Jul 16, 2020 6:34 AM - TomRannd: well, you also have the proper mindset for a gun lol. you know better than to just wave your zip around.
Jul 16, 2020 6:34 AM - TomRannd: here in canada, we stab people 
Jul 16, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZdHAjj7
Jul 16, 2020 7:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cReUFom.jpg
Jul 16, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2udbrPF They keep reposting this one but I laugh every time lol
Jul 16, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jul 16, 2020 7:40 AM - Veho: The gagfruit.
Jul 16, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to try it on my dog but I feel like he would take revenge and poop on something I own lol
Jul 16, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or he would just eat it like a maniac...
Jul 16, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is kind of weird the stuff he eats... loves veggies, hates anything unhealthy.... Except like burgers or burritos.
Jul 16, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He will scarf down a cheese burger if it's plain, sauces and pickles are a no go for him lol
Jul 16, 2020 8:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/13gtTyR.jpg
Jul 16, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/dfK2Qfu
Jul 16, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pn0bgH4
Jul 16, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HGc6zkY.mp4
Jul 16, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ONL4G8Q.mp4
Jul 16, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dljmcgs
Jul 16, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v9bFmIV
Jul 16, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UaTL6ZY
Jul 16, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QP9A0xl.mp4
Jul 16, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: holy wall of links batman
Jul 16, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but they are great ones all of them!
Jul 16, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: We are committed to quality shitposting.
Jul 16, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: ugh, fiiiiiine
Jul 16, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll click
Jul 16, 2020 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xw1vQgVaYNQ
Jul 16, 2020 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks good
Jul 16, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3gE5dYfU6oM
Jul 16, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FarCry 6 trailer
Jul 16, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...my cousin who said he'd give me the x5670s just showed up and dropped them off 
Jul 16, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 3 weeks after I told him I didn't need them anymore lol
Jul 16, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I have backup CPUs? Lol
Jul 16, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AhztUuJ.jpg
Jul 16, 2020 5:31 PM - TomRannd: tom, is that a bad thing?
Jul 16, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose not lol
Jul 16, 2020 6:10 PM - TheCasualties: bah I want to stop working any just play that CreeperWorld 4 demo.. But Ive made nothing today, so I really need to work first....
Jul 16, 2020 6:11 PM - TheCasualties: also that pic Veho posted... lol who was the creeper who took that pic
Jul 16, 2020 6:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: me 
Jul 16, 2020 6:27 PM - TheCasualties: you need a better camera. lol
Jul 16, 2020 7:24 PM - Veho: https://twitter.com/ShannonZKiller/status/1283786160435802115
Jul 16, 2020 7:24 PM - kenenthk: I set off the smoking areas door alarm at orientation today
Jul 16, 2020 7:36 PM - TheCasualties: lol how'd you manage that
Jul 16, 2020 7:36 PM - TheCasualties: oh the door alarm.. so you opened the door you weren't supposed to?
Jul 16, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:24 PM - Veho: NSFW, Henry Cavill builds a PC 😍https://t.co/6RaemZ7r8J— Shannon (@ShannonZKiller) July 16, 2020
 < As a PC guy, watching that was pretty painful
Jul 16, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH lol
Jul 16, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I knew the second he initially set the radiator it was gonna be upside down lol
Jul 16, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm also pretty sure he could've just rotated it in software lol
Jul 16, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice specs though
Jul 16, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: Nice pecs, too  
Jul 16, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 16, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OfoeNiE
Jul 16, 2020 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrzWRism5Tk
Jul 16, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi ^
Jul 16, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the right to speak, yes you do... and I have the right not to hear you or listen lol
Jul 16, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like when people think the right to freedom of speech implies that anyone has to listen to them.
Jul 16, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I deal with at least one of those people a month lol
Jul 16, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite is when it's a man... lol
Jul 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9xIFI_k77U
Jul 16, 2020 9:59 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 16, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk
Jul 16, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Yes fuck me
Jul 16, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Orientation sucked
Jul 16, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well rehab be like that lol
Jul 16, 2020 10:40 PM - kenenthk: 6 hours staring at a pc at least I set off the smoker's patio alarm
Jul 16, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New job?
Jul 16, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope you find something that keeps your interest
Jul 16, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Find your happy place.
Jul 16, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Its washing fucking dishes
Jul 16, 2020 10:47 PM - kenenthk: 7 to 4
Jul 16, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that job when I was fresh out of highschool
Jul 16, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not horrible
Jul 16, 2020 10:49 PM - kenenthk: And I can play the retard card cause it's a religious place 
Jul 16, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y484uR9xXUA
Jul 16, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB2tzkh2gfU
Jul 16, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30doPaidKlo
Jul 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 350 watts lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I will sit out the 3080 or whatever lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not the 3080 that's supposed to have that, it's the 3080 ti lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly
Jul 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or possibly the 3000 Titan
Jul 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess, I'd say that's accurate for the new Titan seeing how the old one is like 300W or whatever
Jul 16, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do expect power draw increase though
Jul 16, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard there might be a 3090 Ultra lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just sell your car edition lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Will the 2030 models it's over 9000
Jul 16, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't expect they'll make any massive deviation from what they've been done the last few years. Will be RTX Titan 2, 3080 ti, 3080, 3070, etc etc
Jul 16, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then a year later they'll push out the tis and the supers lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "With the 3090 Ultra, no modern CPU will be able to push this hardware... We expect the CPU to be the system bottleneck for years to come..."
Jul 16, 2020 11:36 PM - kenenthk: The 9000 models will have a cpu soldered on just expect fire but we can cool that
Jul 16, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if they switch from silicon to gallium arsenide they can let the CPU's hit like 400C and still work lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:37 PM - kenenthk: I actually wonder if it would ever be possible to just put the cpu into a gpu if it had a socket
Jul 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ever? Sure. Now? No, because PCs aren't designed that way
Jul 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Back way back you could add in cards with different CPU's and stuff but that's been a long time lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Then change the design 
Jul 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my 386 PC has an addin card slot that you could put a 486 upgrade in
Jul 16, 2020 11:39 PM - kenenthk: More room for us less leds and shit
Jul 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course nobody has any of those for sale lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could get a card that just had some CPU cache on it, or a card with the full fat 386
Jul 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 486* rather
Jul 16, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: My pc is top of the line because the entire case can fade colors
Jul 16, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you manage to find one Tom it will cost an arm and a leg lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They were expensive as fuck back then so didn't sell well and people who own them probably will not want to sell them lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Here's a blank check with ky name on it right down any number
Jul 16, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They also did like Pentium Overdrive for sockets lol but again expensive and holy shit lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jul 16, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I'll never find one lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seeing how basically nobody has any info on the entire PC itself
Jul 16, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Released during a time when the Pentium was just coming out, so I imagine they sold a whole fat fucking 10 of them lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Have you done the water test on it yet
Jul 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For a different challenge Tom try finding some upgrade L2 cache RAM lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like 512K for my Pentium 233Mhz and it did make a difference in like ripping MP3's and stuff lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I have that Cyrix 486 hybrid thing which has integrated cache lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 1kb, but it did make a pretty decent difference IIRC Lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah like 10-15% difference, I still have the benchmarking results on my phone lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Total score of 114 vs 144 lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's actually a nice boost
Jul 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After adding 16MB of RAM it went even further
Jul 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 218 vs 144
Jul 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of the benchmarks were the same, except a couple which like doubled lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See more RAM is always better lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may go 64GB someday lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get 96GB ;O;
Jul 16, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go full ham, get 4x 32GB sticks ;O;
Jul 16, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I could I think my mobo supports it
Jul 16, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says maximum supported is 64 but that's just a recommendation lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my phone says it only supports 128GB MIcroSD but people are saying 512GB works fine lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH4n8fUjtLQ I remember someone asking about these lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-4x32GB-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B083JVKKRY/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=128GB+DDR4&qid=1594943816&sr=8-4
Jul 16, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll just grab one of these lol
Jul 16, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Same RAM I am already using just more lol
Jul 17, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $600, what a steal!
Jul 17, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nidnvlt6lzw 
Jul 17, 2020 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck spilled humidifier water on my new mattress as I was washing the shits
Jul 17, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So water and shits that's bad
Jul 17, 2020 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter was over what can I say
Jul 17, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as your mom cleans up it's fine  lol
Jul 17, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/health/mongolian-teen-dies-bubonic-plague-eating-infected-marmot.amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 18, 2020)

Jul 17, 2020 4:00 AM - kenenthk: I need a soundbar that can fix quiet/loud movies
Jul 17, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does your TV have sound leveling in the options?
Jul 17, 2020 4:02 AM - Dionicio3: hey nerds
Jul 17, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My one TV does it's a great feature makes terrible sounding movies tolerable to watch
Jul 17, 2020 4:03 AM - Dionicio3: bye nerds
Jul 17, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dionicle bye
Jul 17, 2020 4:03 AM - wrathsoffire76: Hi, nerd
Jul 17, 2020 4:04 AM - kenenthk: Probably not it's a hisense pos
Jul 17, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check in all the settings IF it has it make sure to adjust it 
Jul 17, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched Jurassic Park last night never realized how shit the sound was until then lol
Jul 17, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinosaurs where shaking the windows with roars people could barely be heard
Jul 17, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to fire someone here at work.... Glass in my finger they broke the supervisor phone.
Jul 17, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the glass on the front of it
Jul 17, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was kenenthk I'd just make him work it off lol
Jul 17, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1rzFjHXknyE
Jul 17, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/u7KMdscdunY
Jul 17, 2020 5:39 AM - kenenthk: I'd stick my dick in your fast and ask hows the salt you asked for
Jul 17, 2020 5:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X0xY46P.jpg
Jul 17, 2020 6:02 AM - BrandonCD: 3's is kinda mid tbh
Jul 17, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5_wi3TR-MbA
Jul 17, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5_wi3TR-MbA
Jul 17, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho he wanted beer they stopped selling at 2AM it was 1:57AM lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/siTwhbF
Jul 17, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1II8Pp2I6Vk
Jul 17, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://emby.media/
Jul 17, 2020 10:28 AM - Veho: "tAke YoUr meDiA EveRyWhERe wItH YoU" I can already do that, it's called a USB stick.
Jul 17, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: "PlAy iT on aNy dEviCe" yup, USB stick.
Jul 17, 2020 10:32 AM - Veho: "nO NeEd to FiDdlE wiTh iP adDReSses" yuuup, still a USB stick.
Jul 17, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but my media files are like 2TB and streaming to multiple devices is fun
Jul 17, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's nice having a personalized Netflix on your phone lol
Jul 17, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: Oh you mean my Google drive  
Jul 17, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: And the page makes a big deal out of it being your "personal" media, to avoid legality issues.
Jul 17, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: We all know it would be pirated stuff  
Jul 17, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol of course
Jul 17, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or porn TBs and TBs of porn... Lol
Jul 17, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if porn arciologist will be a thing in the future
Jul 17, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You see the mating ritual is complete and the plumber leaves not having repaired anything
Jul 17, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/egxoCEQ
Jul 17, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol trucked and tucked
Jul 17, 2020 10:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qsBLMab.jpg
Jul 17, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 17, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ofwJXCw
Jul 17, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1xDTIFb_I4
Jul 17, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would I bother with a shitty server when I just have, y'know, a Pi NAS ;O;
Jul 17, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's nice to access stuff outside your network? (Maybe Pi can do that)
Jul 17, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can already do that lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat 
Jul 17, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it's even worth it, since Comcrap and their shitty 10mbps upload lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh I always forget your upload and limits
Jul 17, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 100 up and no caps so for me it's nice
Jul 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh but Comcast is kind Psi! They graciously added a whole 200GB to our TB bandwidth limit so now I have 1.2TB!
Jul 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably go over that every month lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking shitty Comcrap. Literally proved that all their "reasons" for bandwidth caps were utter bullshit, and still won't remove them anyways
Jul 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my worst I know I hit 3TBs
Jul 17, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The company that bought out the good fiber ISP has had all the piping laid () to place their fiber optics on the main street off my house for like half a year now apparently
Jul 17, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they haven't fucking deployed the fiber optics yet
Jul 17, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lazy bums lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also haven't gotten like any of my fancy iMac stuff  No RAM, and no IDE to SATA adapter 
Jul 17, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking shitty USPS 
Jul 17, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful they might take that literally lol
Jul 17, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/the-mario-64-pc-port-looks-like-a-full-blown-remaster-with-new-4k-texture-pack/
Jul 17, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, those source port mods are fucking impressive
Jul 17, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the one where they replaced the old Mario model with the new one
Jul 17, 2020 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: they could have done that to the n64 version with hires texture packs but it's just a small part of the graphics anyway... next step is to add dynamic lighting and improved shading
Jul 17, 2020 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Jul 17, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes?
Jul 17, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Office Space
Jul 17, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3wfe1MO.mp4
Jul 17, 2020 4:20 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/gallery/LOYgVPw
Jul 17, 2020 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Jul 17, 2020 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok
Jul 17, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Ko
Jul 17, 2020 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/#giveaway < Free old warhammer 40k game
Jul 17, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: Review: "The Warhammer 40,000: Rites of War is a magnificent hex-based strategy game in the settings of  this globe-wide recognized fantasy world."
Jul 17, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: I mean _technically..._
Jul 17, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes my job is a pain in the butt lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you know proctologist training dummy has it's ups and it's downs...
Jul 17, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your not far off lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of our officers had to leave early this morning again and it wasn't her first time... brand new and the higher ups are trying to lay the blame on me lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New officer who treats the job like "I only work when I feel like it."
Jul 17, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the emails "We now have to fight for her job" lol please don't she is always late and out of like 6 shifts she has worked 2 of them she left early, one she never came in for. and just either is the unluckiest person on the planet or just this is her MO lol
Jul 17, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I get a free boot up the ass for my troubles lol
Jul 17, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/507767-florida-temporarily-shutters-emergency-operations-center-after-12?amp
Jul 17, 2020 8:02 PM - TheCasualties: poor florida
Jul 17, 2020 8:05 PM - TheCasualties: I'm sure it's real hard with all the tourists
Jul 17, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpUDGdDq4VQ
Jul 17, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000983796935.html?aff_platform=portals-tool&sk=_d7qa4zr&aff_trace_key=f77a452726e3481a9e2b9afc5aeaa91c-1595018165109-01319-_d7qa4zr&terminal_id=18844a7f903c4c359828d6408706d722&tmLog=new_Detail&aff_request_id=f77a452726e3481a9e2b9afc5aeaa91c-1595018165109-01319-_d7qa4zr
Jul 17, 2020 8:47 PM - TheCasualties: That's a price I can get behind lol. Not sure about that cpu tho. Never heard of E5's
Jul 17, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are server CPU's
Jul 17, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xeon
Jul 17, 2020 8:48 PM - TheCasualties: ahh.. that would explain why
Jul 17, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a nice what I would call low end game build with a decent GPU.
Jul 17, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, that's an odd motherboard
Jul 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He shows in the video how to overclock it a little to 3.2Ghz
Jul 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That CPU is sandy bridge isn't it?
Jul 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which doesn't officially support DDR4 lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had quad channel RAM though
Jul 17, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: so that's nice lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:50 PM - TheCasualties: ooh so my i7 2700k @4.8 is probably better? idk
Jul 17, 2020 8:50 PM - TheCasualties: just gonna have to shell out for a totally new computer lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for some games that don't care about over 4 cores and want more Ghz yes yours is better but some newer games that want more cores would run on that 6 core 12 threaded CPU better.
Jul 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It really depends to be honest.
Jul 17, 2020 8:52 PM - TheCasualties: that makes sense
Jul 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh they're still slow threads
Jul 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably even out really
Jul 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 3.2Ghz isn't that fast
Jul 17, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Xeon-E5-2620-v2-vs-Intel-Core-i7-2700K/m4718vs1985 < yeah, that Xeon wouldn't do any better really lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At stock but if you watch that video he shows it gets a pretty good boost from the OC
Jul 17, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you could pair the Xeon with 768GB of RAM, so that's nice lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And it's the V3 not the V2
Jul 17, 2020 8:54 PM - TheCasualties: lol 768GB ram.. holy shit
Jul 17, 2020 8:55 PM - TheCasualties: guessing that's for video editing?
Jul 17, 2020 8:55 PM - TheCasualties: or server?
Jul 17, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Server stuff definitely
Jul 17, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need that much RAM for video editing lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe like 128GB, but 768 is definitely for server tasks
Jul 17, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare/Intel-Xeon-E5-2620-v2-vs-Intel-Xeon-E5-2620-v3/2051vs2418
Jul 17, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh didn't catch that lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then yeah that Xeon would actually be a bit better then, has the same single threaded performance as a 2700k
Jul 17, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that sweet sweet quad channel RAM lol
Jul 17, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would still call it a low end gaming system as it sits, not great but not bad.
Jul 17, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $200 that's actually pretty good
Jul 17, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for the price it's a great deal
Jul 17, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw in like a RX480 or something in and you have a nice rig for a while.
Jul 17, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a budget
Jul 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should be able to shove a pretty hefty CPU in that, too
Jul 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the motherboard isn't utter ass lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32975820989.html?aff_platform=portals-tool&sk=_d7VyoSD&aff_trace_key=b674bd0484b94b36b48411faecb16c3e-1595019748709-03268-_d7VyoSD&terminal_id=18844a7f903c4c359828d6408706d722&tmLog=new_Detail&aff_request_id=b674bd0484b94b36b48411faecb16c3e-1595019748709-03268-_d7VyoSD
Jul 17, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the video he did mention the VRMs got like 80C so if it was me I would try to find some heat sinks for those too.
Jul 17, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure some company makes aftermarket VRM coolers lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SR20Z-INTEL-XEON-E5-2678V3-2-50GHZ-30M-12CORES-5GT-S-120W-SAME-AS-E5-2680V3/263471491758?hash=item3d581feaae%3Ag%3A8KsAAOSwvFlfD17a&LH_BIN=1 < technically you could shove one of these in there
Jul 17, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12c 24t lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://modmymods.com/air-cooling/ram-vrm-heatsinks.html
Jul 17, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what's the turbo on that? lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That BIOS mod he shows in the video lets you just OC the chip to that speed all the time lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should turbo to 3.3ghz
Jul 17, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/81908/intel-xeon-processor-e5-2680-v3-30m-cache-2-50-ghz.html < This is the CPU, same thing as the 2678 v3 lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So even on single core it would be slightly faster lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your server should have been that lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus you get lots and lots of cores for only another $100! lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol cheap as hell to be honest
Jul 17, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 120w isn't too shabby
Jul 17, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah not bad for a 6 year old CPU
Jul 17, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3900x is like 105W IIRC
Jul 17, 2020 9:43 PM - chrisrlink: is it just me or alot of sites down like discord and steam
Jul 17, 2020 9:43 PM - Chary: The entire internet just died
Jul 17, 2020 9:43 PM - chrisrlink: wait wut
Jul 17, 2020 9:44 PM - chrisrlink: how hackers,russia,china?
Jul 17, 2020 9:45 PM - chrisrlink: well at least it isn't a CR strike/shut off for me
Jul 17, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Printer-Heatsink-Thermal-Conductive-Adhesive/dp/B07RKHRHJV/ref=pd_lpo_147_t_2/138-8097267-7493016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07RKHRHJV&pd_rd_r=71c19431-df16-4906-9766-f08671f5d752&pd_rd_w=8yy3C&pd_rd_wg=jdNIz&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=EZ2P0RVZSAHRF9GJCGJZ&psc=1&refRID=EZ2P0RVZSAHRF9GJCGJZ
Jul 17, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just GBAtemp was down for me lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:46 PM - chrisrlink: amazon won't even show @ Psionic
Jul 17, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably someone DoSing the DNS servers lol
Jul 17, 2020 9:46 PM - chrisrlink: this is weird how can dozens of sites be unreachable
Jul 17, 2020 9:47 PM - chrisrlink: damn you russia
Jul 17, 2020 9:47 PM - chrisrlink: or china
Jul 17, 2020 9:50 PM - chrisrlink: yeay googles dns's are working
Jul 17, 2020 9:50 PM - chrisrlink: so it must be a DOS on cox's dns servers
Jul 17, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just cloudflare issue
Jul 17, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone probably just tripped over a power cord
Jul 17, 2020 10:06 PM - TomRannd: imagine needing to explain that to the world(if they actually gave reasons as to why shit went south for a bit)
Jul 17, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy, "unexpected power outage"
Jul 17, 2020 10:12 PM - TomRannd: okay well god dammit tom
Jul 17, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "A technical glitch caused an unexpected power issue, which was solved by the quick thinking and action of our local technicians!"
Jul 17, 2020 10:14 PM - TomRannd: lol "technical glitch". what, are your employees fucking robots? lol
Jul 17, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably ;O;
Jul 18, 2020 1:58 AM - kenenthk: Dead box
Jul 18, 2020 2:04 AM - TomRannd: never fear. because your least favorite minor is here!
Jul 18, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah, ken's not allowed within 100 feet of a minor
Jul 18, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 18, 2020 2:09 AM - matpower: They did a shitty excuse
Jul 18, 2020 2:09 AM - matpower: "Our router suddenly sent bad routes!"
Jul 18, 2020 2:09 AM - matpower: As if this would happen
Jul 18, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: See, someone tripped over a power cord!
Jul 18, 2020 2:11 AM - TomRannd: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 19, 2020)

Jul 18, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m-gsmarena-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/m.gsmarena.com/leaked_roadmap_reveals_future_qualcomm_and_mediatek_chipsets-amp-44293.php?amp_js_v=a3&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASDYAQE%3D#referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.gsmarena.com%2Fleaked_roadmap_reveals_future_qualcomm_and_mediatek_chipsets-news-44293.php
Jul 18, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/5457342002
Jul 18, 2020 5:19 AM - TomRannd: psi i'm bored send me some memes or news
Jul 18, 2020 5:20 AM - TomRannd: or anyone else. just give me something to do please
Jul 18, 2020 6:04 AM - Wencheng: Resident Evil Revelations Save Request       I need to archive, save
Jul 18, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry we don't do request here  lol
Jul 18, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vEJsdqm
Jul 18, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree no one should have the same sex all the time it's boring
Jul 18, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like try some different positions and stuff
Jul 18, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ui9hIve
Jul 18, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/23Yx6ko
Jul 18, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hhdMn82
Jul 18, 2020 6:31 AM - TomRannd: omg psi you are my savior
Jul 18, 2020 6:31 AM - TomRannd: i was running out of porn
Jul 18, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3DrUyfI
Jul 18, 2020 6:47 AM - Wencheng: Sex？
Jul 18, 2020 7:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fRSeJGr.jpg
Jul 18, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho has entered the areana!!!
Jul 18, 2020 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ojy that one's me lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6S1wcqV
Jul 18, 2020 7:13 AM - Wencheng: Resident Evil Revelations Save Request I need to archive, save  do you have
Jul 18, 2020 7:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Wencheng: ok
Jul 18, 2020 7:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: *mounts Wencheng*
Jul 18, 2020 7:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: uNF uNF uNF
Jul 18, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Here I am with a 64 megapixel camera and I have yet to post anything on imigur lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: megapixels are a lie
Jul 18, 2020 7:32 AM - Wencheng: ？
Jul 18, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 1 picture is 24MB lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I think your right it can take 64Mp pictures buuutt a lot of them Are just noise so it's actually like 1 out of four it keeps lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Imgur is having a fit about it lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My art cannot be limited to anything less than maximum!!!
Jul 18, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I require all the bytes!!! Lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the 920FPS camera can record lightning....
Jul 18, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_9_pro-10217.php
Jul 18, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 720P 960FPS lol
Jul 18, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here in slow motion we can see the cat is pooping in the litter box..."
Jul 18, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to post some of that video on my YouTube channel but I have no time 
Jul 18, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly my life is too fast for slow motion
Jul 18, 2020 8:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: the video isn't recorded at a slower speed because it's slow motion lol
Jul 18, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/--OXNvC6P3s
Jul 18, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's it's the playback at like 30FPS that makes video recorded at 960 seem slow lol
Jul 18, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm if played back at 60FPS 960FPS video would take exactly 16 seconds to watch 1 second of video
Jul 18, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool and fascinating hmm I want to get into that
Jul 18, 2020 8:34 AM - kenenthk: Well I. Fucked new job starts at 7 I woke up at 330
Jul 18, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn first day jitters lol
Jul 18, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk did you... Get... That thing I sent you....
Jul 18, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That thing...
Jul 18, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thrillist.com/amphtml/news/nation/taco-bell-removing-items-official-list-2020
Jul 18, 2020 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you need my beauty sleep for the hot nurses
Jul 18, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hsu9f6/windows_defender_be_like_feel_free_to_keep/
Jul 18, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk those male nurses won't love you the way I do lol
Jul 18, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: https://m.banggood.com/Flytec-V005-2_4G-Electric-RC-Boat-Simulation-Crocodile-Head-Vehicles-RTR-Model-Toy-p-1582729.html
Jul 18, 2020 10:36 AM - kenenthk: Tits
Jul 18, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that would probably get me in a lot of trouble
Jul 18, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: Why do you think I posted it?  
Jul 18, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: You know you want to.
Jul 18, 2020 10:40 AM - Flame: DO IT PSIO
Jul 18, 2020 10:44 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you glue an inflatable dildo at the end since its flordia
Jul 18, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G6164vT.png
Jul 18, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: Tom! I found you a new laptop!
Jul 18, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He would be interested in that I am sure lol
Jul 18, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably cost a small fortune if you can find a working example lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:19 PM - Flame: now tom is going to say that thing is worth 1 million dollars
Jul 18, 2020 12:23 PM - Flame: toms our old shit connoisseur
Jul 18, 2020 12:23 PM - Flame: opps  it autocorrected to shit. i meant computers
Jul 18, 2020 12:44 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jul 18, 2020 12:45 PM - Flame: Bra
Jul 18, 2020 12:46 PM - Lilith Valentine: Nice~
Jul 18, 2020 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:18 AM - Veho: Tom! I found you a new laptop! < Lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually slightly know something about that, I don't believe it ever went into production
Jul 18, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A few years back a prototype was on ebay, forget how much it sold for but it was fucking a lot lo
Jul 18, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a prototype?
Jul 18, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol beat me too it
Jul 18, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, apparently a few years back = 2008 lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's probably at a landfill now lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think whoever bought it donated it to a museum, but I can't find any info on anything really lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that would be awesome for porn
Jul 18, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently "company" changed hands a bunch and is now working on this: http://idealfuture.com/
Jul 18, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'll admit looks kinda neat lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One screen for pictures one playing video lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that logo Is two people doing 69.... Lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Further looking, I think that site is like fucking years old lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they're comparing their thing to iPhone 6s and Galaxy S4s lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And the logo is bad lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:58 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jul 18, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-dragonfly-futurefon--3/ < Whew, 2014 lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last update 2016 lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So was dead in the water project lol
Jul 18, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh apparently the entire thing was a scam
Jul 18, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The guy was sued and found guilty of fraud LOL
Jul 18, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just you know one large screen and I think even windows 7 let you put apps to one side?
Jul 18, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Windows 7 had snap
Jul 18, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So split screen useless lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With small displays, yeah lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the idea in 2002 would've been a good one! lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Flame: one person doing they tax return the other wanking to midget bbw t******
Jul 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Flame: seems like a good idea
Jul 18, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we start a rumor that electric stoves can function as wireless chargers for iPhones?
Jul 18, 2020 1:04 PM - Flame: rumor? thats real !
Jul 18, 2020 1:04 PM - Flame: wink wink
Jul 18, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy enough, show people a picture of the inside of a wireless charger and an electric stove, it's basically the same thing!!
Jul 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see someone trying to take it back to the apple store all burned lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're both little wire circles! Apple is truly an unending source of innovation!
Jul 18, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to turn it up all the way if your in a hurry lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you smell smoke, you know it's working!
Jul 18, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll even hear a little "pop!" when it's done
Jul 18, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just like popcorn lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instructions unclear accidentally summon Steve Jobs ghost.
Jul 18, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think my new phone has wireless charging 
Jul 18, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't look like it
Jul 18, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I checked GSM areana lol nope
Jul 18, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh well I never used it on my old phone either
Jul 18, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was too slow
Jul 18, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a charger used it like once and was not impressed lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to say I like this phone though battery life is insane
Jul 18, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still have like 40% two days later lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been off battery on my phone for half an hour and it dropped 5% 
Jul 18, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drops like 10% an hour if I'm doing something
Jul 18, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More when I'm watching babby on cams
Jul 18, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been watching movies YouTube and here downloading apps and in general hitting it hard lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably do a tiny bit better with root....
Jul 18, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing with the IR blaster at work lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your next phone should have an IR blaster lol too fun
Jul 18, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if I could just figure out how to stream porn to the ER waiting room TVs.... Lol
Jul 18, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "We can't get it stop!!!!" Lol
Jul 18, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: "My hips are moving on their own!"
Jul 18, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Lilith Valentine: Mood
Jul 18, 2020 10:18 PM - Flame: Food
Jul 18, 2020 10:59 PM - TomRannd: rude
Jul 18, 2020 11:04 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 18, 2020 11:27 PM - TomRannd: cuck
Jul 18, 2020 11:27 PM - Chary: Chuck roast
Jul 18, 2020 11:28 PM - TomRannd: norris flavored toast
Jul 18, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck toast
Jul 18, 2020 11:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Potato salad 
Jul 19, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Greek salad
Jul 19, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi likes his salad tossed 
Jul 19, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/uYhAD4uauAQ
Jul 19, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom who wouldn't 
Jul 19, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/wZrhecF.jpg
Jul 19, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm triggered
Jul 19, 2020 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 19, 2020 1:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's the size of two laptops
Jul 19, 2020 1:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: literally each of those 2 screens are like 14"
Jul 19, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Neither of those things were 14" each?
Jul 19, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The old one is a 20" screen cut in 2
Jul 19, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The fake new one is like two 7" screens
Jul 19, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we get one 20 inch screen and one smaller screen for like apps? Lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like that Asus laptop with a screen on the bottom half of the laptop?
Jul 19, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a neat idea
Jul 19, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds kinda cool lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/california-man-accused-gambling-away-covid-relief-funds-013747667.html
Jul 19, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/4/14/21220562/asus-zenbook-duo-amazon-release-date-price
Jul 19, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He did nothing wrong.... Lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to buy one but whew pricey lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They have a gaming grade one now IIRC
Jul 19, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also like when the keys are video on the keyboard lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, like the MacBooks dumb touch bar thing?
Jul 19, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know there was a whole keyboard that had that, forget what it was called though
Jul 19, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like didn't someone make that? No each key on the keyboard had like a tiny LCD screen
Jul 19, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had like OLED screens on each key
Jul 19, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Crazy expensive though
Jul 19, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember wanting it but I think it was like 599 US dollars lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The one I'm thinking of was like $1500 at launch lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Forget the name though
Jul 19, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Art something
Jul 19, 2020 2:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i forget the name too but it was pretty bad as a keyboard apparently
Jul 19, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it just looked neat, all it had going for it lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: a one of a kind keyboard with that kind of price tag you'd hope that at least the keyboard is nice to use otherwise it's all pointless
Jul 19, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Optimus?
Jul 19, 2020 2:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Jul 19, 2020 2:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: optimus maximus
Jul 19, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like an Autobot
Jul 19, 2020 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and these days you have streamdeck, which is a much better implementation of the same idea
Jul 19, 2020 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: what you'd likely want to use OLED keys for is macros anyway, don't need an entire keyboard with them
Jul 19, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I require maximum bling or all the LEDs are for nothing!!! Lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also why is there no LEDs on my desk.... I need programmable RGB for my entire desk... It should seen from space!!!
Jul 19, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They should be so bright that one would struggle to see the monitor!
Jul 19, 2020 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: ok
Jul 19, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol blinded by the light!
Jul 19, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gkft7zvv7ME
Jul 19, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2qrxbiVZDts
Jul 19, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.slashdot.org/story/373473
Jul 19, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how it will be prepared... Chocolate drizzle or maybe something more savoury?
Jul 19, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also why is there no LEDs on my desk.... I need programmable RGB for my entire desk... It should seen from space!!! < https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-LT100-Smart-Lighting-Starter/dp/B089QWBHB3
Jul 19, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There you go Psj 
Jul 19, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RGB light towers!
Jul 19, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok so like 40 of those lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just burn out my retinas all at once lol
Jul 19, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If Collosus from the X-Men masturbates you think it would be all metal sounding?
Jul 19, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just tried the slow motion on my camera that's pretty cool was just shaking a bottle of Apple juice looked neat
Jul 19, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/18/world/flying-ants-uk-weather-radar-scn-trnd/index.html
Jul 19, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/death-stranding-on-pc-almost-hits-60fps-at-8k-all-it-takes-is-a-dollar2500-nvidia-gpu
Jul 19, 2020 3:21 AM - TomRannd: finally. now i can use the r4 theme on twilight menu and not need to look at apple-based icons
Jul 19, 2020 3:21 AM - TomRannd: thanks, me!
Jul 19, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2020/07/17/google-experimenting-dual-touchscreen-chromebook/amp/
Jul 19, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 19, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's good!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 20, 2020)

Jul 19, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/97-J0FsuEM8
Jul 19, 2020 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Just had my covid test
Jul 19, 2020 5:10 AM - TomRannd: and you are positive for hiv? wow!
Jul 19, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He did the covid now he down with the sickneest
Jul 19, 2020 5:14 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 19, 2020 5:14 AM - TomRannd: psi, did you end up seeing my theme? it looks much better than what we get originally
Jul 19, 2020 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Yes TomDildo2 I did retract hiv from your mother
Jul 19, 2020 5:17 AM - TomRannd: wonderful. glad you caught what i don't have.
Jul 19, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt7677420/
Jul 19, 2020 5:34 AM - TomRannd: psi, gimme some memes
Jul 19, 2020 9:09 AM - matpower: This is offputting https://i.imgur.com/2mhWvcD.png
Jul 19, 2020 9:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's dark on my end too
Jul 19, 2020 9:22 AM - matpower: For a second I thought you were promoted to Shoutbox mod lol
Jul 19, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 19, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We are all blue here now lol
Jul 19, 2020 9:32 AM - DinohScene: not blue enough 
Jul 19, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: Sup.
Jul 19, 2020 10:29 AM - matpower: Yo
Jul 19, 2020 12:13 PM - kenenthk: You gotta be super blue before you're in charge
Jul 19, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55zpDpTbAiw
Jul 19, 2020 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: matpower: i'm blue dabadee dabadaa
Jul 19, 2020 3:04 PM - toonlinklol: lol
Jul 19, 2020 3:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 19, 2020 3:43 PM - JaapDaniels: hi guys, i'm jaap from the netherlands and have a request for help with a windows pc.
Jul 19, 2020 3:45 PM - JaapDaniels: a mentally limited person is probably scammed with bitcoin fraud, and i'm looking for a way to get proof of this.
Jul 19, 2020 3:46 PM - JaapDaniels: however this person deleted the mails/history because he's afraid of getting in troubles
Jul 19, 2020 3:47 PM - JaapDaniels: is there a way to retreve e-mails and online history in general?
Jul 19, 2020 3:48 PM - JaapDaniels: after a person cleaned the trashbins
Jul 19, 2020 3:54 PM - JaapDaniels: i mean i used being able to get files restored with undel or unformat in my early days, but i lost track of how things work. hope it's still possible
Jul 19, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Well doctors order I need to self isolate for 2 weeks
Jul 19, 2020 4:58 PM - TomRannd: @JaapDaniels online history is easy to get. try contacting google, or whichever email service your buddy uses and cross your fingers, toes, eyes and balls and you MIGHT get a response. otherwise, don't try to be a hero man and just let the scammer go.
Jul 19, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH, if he sent crypto currency, it's a lost cause
Jul 19, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz of it's nature you can't get a refund unless the person who received the coins refunds it to you
Jul 19, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which a scammer never will
Jul 19, 2020 4:59 PM - TomRannd: that too. there is a reason, why they try to use bitcoin.
Jul 19, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CrHMIyF.jpg
Jul 19, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: dude i wish that's what my desk looked like.
Jul 19, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: so much shit to tinker with, so much shit to take apart...
Jul 19, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: i lose something? that's fine. just find a new one.
Jul 19, 2020 6:03 PM - JaapDaniels: sorry for the late reply, thanks for the info... the thing is the scammer didn't get bitcoins, now he sold a false profit program... claiming he'd be investing in bitcoins for a period of time on contract base, but the company behind it is not providing evidence of investment, but only forcing based on a contract with false info that my mentally limmited friend has to pay for a service.
Jul 19, 2020 6:04 PM - JaapDaniels: the service is not there, the contract is false, and the bank can't halp since it's a routed bank system.
Jul 19, 2020 6:05 PM - JaapDaniels: the account he thinks the money goes into is not the account of the company
Jul 19, 2020 6:06 PM - JaapDaniels: in our country the structure of this fraud is known to be or isreal construction or ghanees. but i need proof if we could unbind the contract
Jul 19, 2020 6:07 PM - JaapDaniels: otherwise his bank is forced to allow the contract to be hold up. and he's already not capable to oversee his debts.
Jul 19, 2020 6:10 PM - TomRannd: unfortunately, getting back at scams like these are quite difficult. the best thing to do, is educate your friend a little bit more on internet safety. do you know how much your buddy actually deposited? if the number is high enough, you might have better chances depending on the case. but still, chances are slim.
Jul 19, 2020 6:11 PM - TomRannd: deposited, or signed the contract for, etc
Jul 19, 2020 6:13 PM - TomRannd: from what i'm getting at, this is one of those really smart scams. smart as in, they really fuck you over if you fall for it
Jul 19, 2020 6:19 PM - TomRannd: i sent you a pm for a possible solution
Jul 19, 2020 7:39 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2Y7XNl4
Jul 19, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LK4DvUs.jpg
Jul 19, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We have big snakes in Florida lol
Jul 20, 2020 12:42 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jul 20, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/jack-black-wear-face-mask-coronavirus-video/
Jul 20, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Kenny how was work?
Jul 20, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably more fun than you can shake a stick at.
Jul 20, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So when you get off work so you get freaky with some of those old ladies? Like a no dentures adventures lol
Jul 20, 2020 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 20, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Retirement
Jul 20, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qkx7rCXdY7k
Jul 20, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Skry6cKyz50
Jul 20, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Intel how much more....
Jul 20, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CRfvY1U
Jul 20, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gXnhqF0TqqI
Jul 20, 2020 3:54 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 21, 2020)

Jul 20, 2020 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: asses
Jul 20, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New Drizzt book coming out 
Jul 20, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RA Salvatore Relentless
Jul 20, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now those are some books they could make some movies from....
Jul 20, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Christ Rock as Drizzt lol
Jul 20, 2020 4:27 AM - kenenthk: I'm self isolating until the 28th
Jul 20, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So just watching porn?
Jul 20, 2020 4:29 AM - kenenthk: Yeah heard people say 2 paitents had covid said fuck that got myself tested
Jul 20, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have seen like 12 people today who had it
Jul 20, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just drink bleach it's fine  lol
Jul 20, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 gallon of Clorox should do it for those stubborn infections
Jul 20, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: I'm not married psi I still have some life to care about
Jul 20, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonus points if you drink the fresh scent one for better breath
Jul 20, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may be married but I might as well be hurried or something lol
Jul 20, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buried even
Jul 20, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Death has no hold over me!!!
Jul 20, 2020 5:17 AM - kenenthk: Hated taking the test
Jul 20, 2020 5:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah getting your brain swabbed doesn't sound fun
Jul 20, 2020 5:36 AM - kenenthk: So you disqualify for the test? ;O
Jul 20, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt7879442/?ref_=fn_al_tt_0
Jul 20, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk they made a movie out of your life!!!
Jul 20, 2020 5:57 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 20, 2020 6:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes ken
Jul 20, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MTzyz2TgGls
Jul 20, 2020 9:11 AM - TomRannd: i wish they made news like that still'
Jul 20, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GrIGl03.gif
Jul 20, 2020 9:34 AM - kenenthk: They mentioned Japan trust me they are
Jul 20, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cyybZZe
Jul 20, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/thRRSsv.jpg
Jul 20, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33005553010.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.33005553010&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=2424amp-SWftc00FLA5C-MIQnUk1uQ1595239919671&browser_id=6f54b01ea1174dd68b5847d6b32e70de&is_c=Y
Jul 20, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ypT6A8N.gifv
Jul 20, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone must be sleeping lok
Jul 20, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqP3ZzWiul0
Jul 20, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/fG9GPUP
Jul 20, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok but if you fake your death does that mean someone could kill you and get away with it?
Jul 20, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: They would be tried for murder of "John Doe" or something.
Jul 20, 2020 12:49 PM - Veho: Provided anyone finds your body.
Jul 20, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 20, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably those lady boys would hide the body
Jul 20, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one wants that weird boner
Jul 20, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F3fTn2Y.mp4
Jul 20, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: "Now listen to that baby purr."
Jul 20, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be a good prank... Hire some of those lady boys to strip like a surprise surprise... We can test it out on Kenny lol
Jul 20, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that's so cute it megahertz
Jul 20, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That PC is so lazy it sleeps all day. It ate my mouse....
Jul 20, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not compatible with thumb drives emitted loud hissing sound when. Inserted
Jul 20, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kXBxzLflyo
Jul 20, 2020 2:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: Obama
Jul 20, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: Yo mama.
Jul 20, 2020 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I think Lilith has a tail 
Jul 20, 2020 6:39 PM - WiiEJECT: Shin
Jul 20, 2020 6:39 PM - WiiEJECT: Megami
Jul 20, 2020 6:39 PM - WiiEJECT: TENSEEEEEEEEEEIIIII
Jul 20, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weeeebb!!! Lol
Jul 20, 2020 6:44 PM - TomRannd: ...
Jul 20, 2020 6:44 PM - TomRannd: lmfao psi
Jul 20, 2020 7:38 PM - kenenthk: Dead box
Jul 20, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to sleep once in a while kenenthk 
Jul 20, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well not really but you know lol
Jul 20, 2020 7:48 PM - kenenthk: You have a wife no sleep
Jul 20, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol indeed
Jul 20, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.rprna.com/updates/miui/redmi-note-7-getting-the-android-10-based-miui-11-globally-download-link/amp/
Jul 20, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird to see a Chinese phone company that does all the updates
Jul 20, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/woman-urinates-floor-refusing-leave-005917559.html
Jul 20, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a wee bit of pee lll
Jul 20, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I mean Xiaomi is a pretty huge chinese manufacturer so it makes sense
Jul 20, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same for Huawei and such
Jul 20, 2020 9:35 PM - Lilith Valentine: Why are humans?
Jul 20, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I wonder if my 168 hours has passed yet lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I'm just so used to them doing maybe 1 update if that lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already had 2 on this phone and they are beta testing Android 11 now
Jul 20, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well when it's a shitty chinese company, sure lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Xiaomi and Huawei and such are fucking huge
Jul 20, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaayyy my phone is less crap than usual lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less of a challenge though 
Jul 20, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing needs a workaround everything just works lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "It just works"
Jul 20, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: mememe
Jul 20, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well what I root it I can fix that lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we break it? Yes we can!!!
Jul 20, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom they doing more stimulus checks soon so you can get an Apple IIGS lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say get a Lisa but yeah..... Lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/b/Apple-Lisa-Vintage-Computers-Mainframes/162075/bn_77237614
Jul 20, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not as crazy expensive as I imagined
Jul 20, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC Jr and a IBM the one that introduced MCA
Jul 20, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm C64 and TRS/80 Amiga and Atari ST 1040E
Jul 20, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 Amiga
Jul 20, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Classics and representative of great stuff in computing
Jul 20, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3dfx-Voodoo5-5500-PCI-Vantec-cooling/254620492766?hash=item3b489063de:g:ox0AAOSwopNe3pUT
Jul 20, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scam 
Jul 20, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe not
Jul 20, 2020 10:26 PM - Seriel: "Free shipping included." I would certainly hope so at that price, lol
Jul 20, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But mine had an external power brick....
Jul 20, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/3DFx-Voodoo-5-5500-MAC-PCI-with-DVI-and-OEM-BOX-Brand-New-TOP/333580731702?hash=item4daaf60536:g:XQkAAOSwoWtenuqn
Jul 20, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mac version is even cheaper lol
Jul 20, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bllaahahhh 25 more hours so tomorrow night lol
Jul 20, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jul 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGvEn71hFlk
Jul 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom that 168 hours to root your phone thing is annoying lol
Jul 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean after that it looks insanely easy though lol
Jul 20, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-9-pro/how-to/root-redmi-note-9-pro-miui-v11-0-4-0-t4072781
Jul 20, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much I just want root for Lucky Patcher lol
Jul 20, 2020 11:59 PM - WiiEJECT: Nintendo is getting fearful and DMCA a lot of websites that just mentions the word SX OS. Telling them to take down posts/pages of anything SX OS relate.
Jul 20, 2020 11:59 PM - WiiEJECT: This time, even simple news articles are being hammered.
Jul 21, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/STAIfYA
Jul 21, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VJgFmrk
Jul 21, 2020 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Jul 21, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken!
Jul 21, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Why does Nebraska furniture mart have 2 hour delivery
Jul 21, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Do I really need a brand new night stand in 2 hours
Jul 21, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a rug fast delivery would be great for rolling up dead people lol
Jul 21, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Yeah 2 hours is good, i can clean up everything else while i wait"
Jul 21, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/07/20/1624200/badpower-attack-corrupts-fast-chargers-to-melt-or-set-your-device-on-fire


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 22, 2020)

Jul 21, 2020 5:37 AM - TomRannd: oh my. that's no good!
Jul 21, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its not nice lol but so far it requires physical access to the power brick
Jul 21, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also im not sure if someone could just plug a usb cable in and do it with a PC or does it require like a soldering iron lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If its just a laptop and flash firmware thats a bit easier than soldering chips
Jul 21, 2020 5:42 AM - TomRannd: i doubt it would be from usb. from what i know, power bricks don't really have connections for the data leads in there. but i COULD be wrong
Jul 21, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fast chargers do use data that's how phones get the voltage they need
Jul 21, 2020 5:44 AM - TomRannd: ah, well then it might be able to be done with a computer.
Jul 21, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They like talk about it "hey i can use 20 volts you got that much" lol?
Jul 21, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would hope they cheaped out and made them not flashable
Jul 21, 2020 5:45 AM - TomRannd: lmao yeah. that's crazy man. next thing we know we'll have some potentiometres in there gaging how "fast" we want our mobiles to chard.
Jul 21, 2020 5:45 AM - TomRannd: charge*
Jul 21, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So opening it and soldering is probably the only way
Jul 21, 2020 5:47 AM - TomRannd: i guess so? maybe just a bridge between two points or a lead would do it.
Jul 21, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone came with a 30 watt charger but i switched to a 15 watt charger Veho told me my battery will last longer
Jul 21, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will keep it for emergency use lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:48 AM - TomRannd: probably the best.
Jul 21, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if i need my phone fully charged and only have like 1 hour lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:49 AM - TomRannd: yeah, i guess they might be good for when you are out in public? like, you go to the mall or something and you need some juice flowing in your device again
Jul 21, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would be a good use
Jul 21, 2020 5:49 AM - TomRannd: or, people can just be like me. and use my phone while it's charging. sure, it might damage the phone but i don't really care! it's old!
Jul 21, 2020 5:50 AM - TomRannd: and best of all, it works lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah i don't plan on this phone lasting over 2 yeaes
Jul 21, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By then it will be out dated badly
Jul 21, 2020 5:51 AM - TomRannd: most likely.
Jul 21, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its great now but i feel like phones are advancing so fast
Jul 21, 2020 5:52 AM - TomRannd: oh but of course!
Jul 21, 2020 5:52 AM - TomRannd: these things, we use daily have become a fucking element almost lol. like, we almost NEED EM now.
Jul 21, 2020 5:52 AM - TomRannd: some would argue, we do need them
Jul 21, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This thing would have been a thousand bucks 3 years ago lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:53 AM - TomRannd: eventually, they will run out of things to upgrade.
Jul 21, 2020 5:53 AM - TomRannd: "you cant have the whole phone be a camera!! haha!!"
Jul 21, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K video more RAM more CPU and GPU? Lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are making 5nm chips soon
Jul 21, 2020 5:54 AM - TomRannd: well, they have insanely small traces, wouldn't surprise me
Jul 21, 2020 5:55 AM - TomRannd: next thing you know we have fuckin aero gel cooling our phones lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still am shocked how good this one is for 240 bucks
Jul 21, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-Pro-64GB/dp/B0888P92NC/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=redmi+note+9+pro&qid=1595311017&sprefix=redmi&sr=8-4
Jul 21, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-Pro-64GB/dp/B0881TCNX5/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=redmi%2Bnote%2B9%2Bpro&qid=1595311017&sprefix=redmi&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1
Jul 21, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.50 cheaper lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:58 AM - TomRannd: haha it's got more ram than my little notebook that's cute
Jul 21, 2020 5:59 AM - TomRannd: i see some poor reviews on the speaker?
Jul 21, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's not super loud but for phone use even speaker phone it's fine
Jul 21, 2020 6:03 AM - TomRannd: interesting. well, pay for what you get and more
Jul 21, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I watch movies at work but a hospital is not a loud environment
Jul 21, 2020 6:07 AM - TomRannd: yeah, my mother is a nurse and she tells me how quite it is. and it really blows my mind. i wouldn't expect there to be blasting music, but i also wouln't expect me being able to hear me squishing an ant lol
Jul 21, 2020 6:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: aerogel would be awful at cooling, it has like no thermal conductivity
Jul 21, 2020 6:55 AM - TomRannd: does it?
Jul 21, 2020 7:19 AM - Veho: It's an amazing insulator in fact.
Jul 21, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: https://miro.medium.com/max/1838/1*Gp9-xx6n0Vg4_bnW7tvUbw.jpeg
Jul 21, 2020 7:27 AM - TomRannd: interesting
Jul 21, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But how does it taste!
Jul 21, 2020 7:40 AM - TomRannd: i would assume it tastes bitter. maybe even like soap
Jul 21, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think like sand lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:45 AM - TomRannd: maybe?
Jul 21, 2020 7:45 AM - TomRannd: bitter sand. seems legit
Jul 21, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-Pro-64GB/dp/B0881TCNX5/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=redmi%2Bnote%2B9%2Bpro&qid=1595311017&sprefix=redmi&sr=8-4&th=1&psc=1
Jul 21, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That stuff is gonna be in everything soon
Jul 21, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chargers phones PSUs TVs Computers
Jul 21, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nature.com/articles/s41928-020-0452-6
Jul 21, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol wrong link
Jul 21, 2020 7:54 AM - TomRannd: only problem with the gel is that from what i know, it's quite a hassle to make.
Jul 21, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah trying to make a foam out of a solid is difficult
Jul 21, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think aerogels use amonia nitrogen and silicon or something
Jul 21, 2020 8:05 AM - TomRannd: i remember watching a documentary on it. but i don't remember much.
Jul 21, 2020 8:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: tastes like you're gonna die
Jul 21, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/iCvz9vk_XWA
Jul 21, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Must click link
Jul 21, 2020 8:10 AM - TomRannd: lmao what the actual fuck did i just watch
Jul 21, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4LZo9ugJTWQ
Jul 21, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More brain bending madness lol
Jul 21, 2020 9:22 AM - TomRannd: lol what the hell
Jul 21, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/opinion/32gb-ram-is-my-minimum
Jul 21, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-computer-chip-music-stream-a9627686.html
Jul 21, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That will if it works be when VR takes off
Jul 21, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1MfzQdDurnU
Jul 21, 2020 10:33 AM - TomRannd: hah kill me if i'm sticking a computer in my head
Jul 21, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Windows Brain edition would be a no go for you?
Jul 21, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You seriously have like no apps in here
Jul 21, 2020 10:34 AM - TomRannd: pfft. i can get better brain then any os could give me 
Jul 21, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But have you played 2 player mine sweeper?
Jul 21, 2020 10:35 AM - TomRannd: 0.0 no... no i have not.
Jul 21, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's from a DBZ abridged episode lol
Jul 21, 2020 10:36 AM - TomRannd: i got this funny gif, let me upload it to something real quick.
Jul 21, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: 2 player minesweeper exists, it's played in turns, the first person to detect more than half the mines on the field wins.
Jul 21, 2020 10:39 AM - TomRannd: https://imgur.com/AdzzYsm
Jul 21, 2020 10:42 AM - TomRannd: wait. i cant tell if that link will work. it should i don't see why it wouldn't lol
Jul 21, 2020 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: or the first person to explode loses Veho
Jul 21, 2020 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: which will be me every time
Jul 21, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8q0pJQK.jpg
Jul 21, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that gif works fine on my phone in the app
Jul 21, 2020 12:45 PM - TomRannd: ah, wonderful
Jul 21, 2020 1:53 PM - Skelletonike: How can people be dissing SMT V? :'(
Jul 21, 2020 3:33 PM - Chary: Angry Nintendo kids
Jul 21, 2020 3:37 PM - TomRannd: ugh i hate those guys.
Jul 21, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SMT is Super Mario t******?
Jul 21, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: Sado-Maso t******.
Jul 21, 2020 3:58 PM - TomRannd: i thought it was a super smash tv typo
Jul 21, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lok
Jul 21, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Jul 21, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MfkUZAS.mp4
Jul 21, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: 
Jul 21, 2020 4:30 PM - TomRannd: lol that's great
Jul 21, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No mask no love!!!
Jul 21, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.slashdot.org/story/373545
Jul 21, 2020 6:02 PM - TomRannd: interesting
Jul 21, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks neat can't wait for stuff to be made out of jt
Jul 21, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like handcuffs and pipes or chains and locks lol
Jul 21, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk's chastity belt so we can throw away the key  lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, as if he needs one ;O;
Jul 21, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: His face is chastity belt enough ;O;
Jul 21, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi if that is real they need to make locks out of that stuff especially bicycle locks
Jul 21, 2020 7:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like it could work but im not sure about the use of aluminum foil that doesnt strike me as an especially solid material and might be the weak point allowing the entire thing to unravel
Jul 21, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I believe that's actually what the creators are doing, making it into bike locks and such once they can find someone to mass produce it
Jul 21, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Read about it yesterday, real neat sounding stuff
Jul 21, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB8xTKeHeco < Here's a video of them cutting the stuff
Jul 21, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or attempting to, anywyas
Jul 21, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, whoever was using that angle grinder was doing a piss poor job lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:25 PM - TheCasualties: wow, did they use diamond tipped cutting tools?
Jul 21, 2020 7:27 PM - TheCasualties: either way, thats pretty amazing
Jul 21, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't believe they used any diamond tipped tools
Jul 21, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But from what I understand of the detailed scientific paper they published, the cutting medium shouldn't matter too much, because the damage it does to blades and drill bits are more to the entire blade/bit, as opposed to just the tip ()
Jul 21, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably wouldn't stand up to heavy duty industrial cutting tools, I would bet
Jul 21, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also wonder about cold attacks like does it get brittle in the cold and you can just whack it with a hammer
Jul 21, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And heat, don't think they mentioned cutting torches or anything in the paper
Jul 21, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or getting hot then cold real fast sometimes causes strong stuff to just shatter lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's more like "uncuttable!!!...for the average crackhead thief" I would imagine lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can get money for this!
Jul 21, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hewakHjS9Ts
Jul 21, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh goody the FBI is sending is heads up about things....
Jul 21, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I needed more stress right now lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: the melting point of aluminium is not super high so a blowtorch and some time would probably melt right through
Jul 21, 2020 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: and blowtorches for cooking use are easy to buy anywhere
Jul 21, 2020 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: really think they should go with something other than aluminium foil
Jul 21, 2020 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm maybe they can use kevlar instead
Jul 21, 2020 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably stronger
Jul 21, 2020 7:52 PM - TomRannd: what if the combined galium lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...it's not aluminum foil?
Jul 21, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fuck you get that from? lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just aluminum
Jul 21, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, an "aluminum foam"
Jul 21, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say just make the bike lock with C4 and some sort of detonator that goes off if the lock is cut.
Jul 21, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Justice is swift and unmerciful!!!
Jul 21, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can make the bike lock and chain super cheap.
Jul 21, 2020 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahh i read foam as foil Tom
Jul 21, 2020 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: well makes no difference, the melting temperature is the same
Jul 21, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think by virtue of it being a foam the heat is to stay at the surface like a good insulation yes it will melt but it will take a long time VS a solid block
Jul 21, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would imagine the addition of the ceramic in the structure raises that melting temp though
Jul 21, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or at least distributes the heat a bit
Jul 21, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't
Jul 21, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: the aluminium melts around the balls and the balls just fall
Jul 21, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 21, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah probably helps the thermal insulation Psi
Jul 21, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: air is a poor thermal conductor after all
Jul 21, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will name him Foamy, he likes to bite a lot....
Jul 21, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can make it super thick for a wall but a bike lock probably wouldn't have enough mass to withstand a blowtorch for very long...
Jul 21, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmD_8cBqhW0
Jul 21, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway looking at the video it looks like they cut deep enough to easily go through a bike lock
Jul 21, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye if you can slow someone like 30 seconds they probably will stop
Jul 21, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe make the outer part out of that material and make the inner part of something super hard so it cuts through to the harder metal but by then the blade is already dull and can't cut the rest but they could just switch out the blade though...
Jul 21, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they are in a place they will be spotted if they aren't quick sure
Jul 21, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you can slow someone 30 seconds with a heavy duty bike lock already
Jul 21, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always like the chains that have like sleeves that rotate so like angle grinders become useless lol
Jul 21, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they cost an arm and a leg lol
Jul 21, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 250 bikes a week are stolen from Google.... They refuse to lock them up lol
Jul 21, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably good advertising riding around on a goofy colored bike.
Jul 21, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U4ZYOBzEEs
Jul 21, 2020 8:11 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 21, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: dad's main bike lock is just a thicc rod
Jul 21, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: with sensor and alarm, ofc
Jul 21, 2020 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably enough to deter most thieves since they would have to be prepared with power tools to cut through it
Jul 21, 2020 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone still had the guts to steal it from his camera monitored porch (idk if it was locked but it was certainly not tethered to anything so they could just pick it up and load it in a car)
Jul 21, 2020 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was like a $3000+ bike too
Jul 21, 2020 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: despite having video evidence police wouldn't do anything so with the insurance money he bought another same type and put a hidden gps tracker in it but not just any gps tracker, its some special one i think the company itself gets involved if a bike gets stolen and every bike that has had one of those has been retrieved
Jul 21, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jul 21, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Good
Jul 21, 2020 11:15 PM - TomRannd: ken you sucll
Jul 21, 2020 11:15 PM - TomRannd: suck
Jul 21, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: Cool my phatty ps4 is still on 7.02
Jul 22, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one wants to hear about your phatty lol
Jul 22, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 more minutes then I can rooty tooty lol
Jul 22, 2020 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Your daughter does
Jul 22, 2020 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 bricked
Jul 22, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol not yet but holy hell it's fighting me lol
Jul 22, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does not want to flash TWRP patched img lol
Jul 22, 2020 1:53 AM - TomRannd: threaten to touch it and it might work
Jul 22, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.getdroidtips.com/twrp-recovery-redmi-note-9-pro/#Instructions_to_Install_TWRP
Jul 22, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally some clear instructions lol
Jul 22, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom this is gonna take me hours to do it right... lest I screw something up lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:06 AM - TomRannd: YOU GOT IT I BELIEVE IN YOU
Jul 22, 2020 2:13 AM - TomRannd: https://i.imgur.com/Au4aqkw.mp4
Jul 22, 2020 2:16 AM - TheCasualties: That was pretty dang funny. had me lol for real
Jul 22, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blaaarrghhh lol FAILED (remote: Requested download size is more than max allowed )
Jul 22, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just trying to flash twrp 
Jul 22, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From there the rest is pretty easy peasy lemon difficult lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh that error usually just means the fastboot drivers suck dick lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Try different USB ports, I had t a similar issue with my HP Touchpad ages ago and swapping USB ports a few times worked lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It worked lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: wtf lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know for me it just didn't like USB 3 iirc lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some things are just fucky
Jul 22, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well with any luck I won't have to do this again for 2 years lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could've also tried booting the recovery img with fastboot (use fastboot boot instead of fastboot flash), that should've forced it to boot the TWRP image
Jul 22, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then you could've flashed TWRP from TWRP on the device lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For future reference
Jul 22, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, I assume that still works, that was a thing you could do ages ago anyways
Jul 22, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that's what I did lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fastboot then had ADB install the TWRP recovery img and now Magisk is doing its thing
Jul 22, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Magisk unsupported img format or something lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying the next TWRP patched loader lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: None of them reboot into TWRP 
Jul 22, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They still have the normal recovery thing, not a bad one but not the same as TWRP and no option for turning on root lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: weird it just took flashing it multiple times? lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:48 AM - kenenthk: Psi back on the phone with customer support
Jul 22, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol and the old boot loader is back..
Jul 22, 2020 2:56 AM - kenenthk: https://ajn.timesofisrael.com/israel-invents-one-minute-coronavirus-breath-test/
Jul 22, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I got it this time  lol
Jul 22, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah Magisk now works 
Jul 22, 2020 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 brick
Jul 22, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited power.gif
Jul 22, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 22, 2020 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Why isnt my phone working
Jul 22, 2020 3:23 AM - TomRannd: blame psi's daughter
Jul 22, 2020 3:23 AM - TomRannd: ?
Jul 22, 2020 3:30 AM - kenenthk: She would get his phone convicted


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 23, 2020)

Jul 22, 2020 7:19 AM - Veho: The one minute breath test: breathe into a tube for one minute, if you cough you have the 'rona  ;o;
Jul 22, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Close your eyes suck on this tube we will see how long you can suck before you need to breathe
Jul 22, 2020 8:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: mad gay
Jul 22, 2020 8:57 AM - Localhorst86: warning, there might be some fluid that comes out. If it does, don't worry. Keep on sucking until the test is finished.
Jul 22, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 22, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr "I can only do the test 3 maybe 4 times a day..." probably lol
Jul 22, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Nurse bring me a sandwich!" lol
Jul 22, 2020 9:04 AM - Skelletonike: wth, australian jewish news?
Jul 22, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oyy vayy mate, throw another kosher shrimp on the barbie!
Jul 22, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dObh-JKk-w
Jul 22, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://rkconsole.com/
Jul 22, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/07/21/im-doctor-miami-heres-how-i-know-floridas-covid-19-outbreak-wont-improve-anytime-soon/?outputType=amp
Jul 22, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5p6wie2
Jul 22, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Playing with your wiener.
Jul 22, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/roSY6Kq
Jul 22, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jCeNyAS
Jul 22, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g4PA9rY
Jul 22, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: And we're back to the spitroasting frogs.
Jul 22, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u7PjFib I am like 90% sure that's a dude lol
Jul 22, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think those are different ones? I hmmm not sure maybe the same ones lol
Jul 22, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SMBRCae.jpg
Jul 22, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mr8XBAy.mp4
Jul 22, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Jul 22, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m0ckHz3
Jul 22, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/e8yFyNB.gifv
Jul 22, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mt1W9EM
Jul 22, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: Horse to the face.
Jul 22, 2020 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: perfect shot indeed
Jul 22, 2020 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: now i am wondering if the horse is dumb or if it knew exactly what it was doing
Jul 22, 2020 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: good magic trick from the cat
Jul 22, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cat Houdini lol
Jul 22, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho he was horsing around... Lol
Jul 22, 2020 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yBfCinF.mp4
Jul 22, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I fought the wall and the wall won lol
Jul 22, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CXzGlS9.jpg
Jul 22, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/c9K1ESi.gifv
Jul 22, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: The "can't complain" one also works with Russia, China, North Korea... 
Jul 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Yn3kttH.gifv
Jul 22, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Jul 22, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zw5FJ0Q.gifv this dog is so cute I would just give him treats lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-rx-big-navi-enthusiast-graphics-card-16-gb-vram-q4-2020-launch-rumor/amp/
Jul 22, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 16GB of VRAM..... Lol I remember when just a few KB was considered luxury lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you see that one leak that claims the 3080 will be 20% faster than the 2080 ti?
Jul 22, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be fucking insane, if they keep the same pricing lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even more so if they lower it like some people claim, which I doubt lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be like a similar jump in performance from the 900 series to 1000 series, which was the last big upgrade from Nvidia
Jul 22, 2020 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds about right judging by what we've heard
Jul 22, 2020 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the 3080 ti is gonna be even more expensive than the 2080 ti
Jul 22, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3080 probably same price as 2080 ti
Jul 22, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It really depends on what AMD pulls off as far as prices go
Jul 22, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, if AMD's Big Navi stuff is supposed to be as good as leaks are also claiming, there's no way they'd go that high in price
Jul 22, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also depends on what AMD cahrges
Jul 22, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Personally I don't expect them to change the price at all, they'll just keep the same shit pricing of the 2000 series
Jul 22, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they go high Nvidia has no reason not to also go high
Jul 22, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but when has AMD gone high on anything? Lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno how they'll price it, but I expect they'll keep their prices low to try and undercut Nvidia
Jul 22, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But HBM is supposedly expensive?
Jul 22, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is, but  that link you posted claims they might be using GDDR6 instead
Jul 22, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Interesting
Jul 22, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'd expect for consumer cards, maybe they'd go HBM2 for workstation grade?
Jul 22, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be nice if they could do like 1GB of HBM as a faster cache?
Jul 22, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Jul 22, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HBM and GDDR simply work different, including both on a GPU wouldn't do anything but cause issues I would imagine
Jul 22, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do too probably too complex to use or implement
Jul 22, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides, the super high bandwidth of HBM2 doesn't do much for gaming anyways, it's more useful for like AI stuff
Jul 22, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff would have to be coded to use it too like code in faster RAM and textures in slower
Jul 22, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why Nvidia used HBM for their data center GPUs as opposed to RTX
Jul 22, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GPUs not on my radar right now anyway lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have Ryzen 4000 fever lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I managed to root my phone and now have TWRP and Magisk lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky patcher and some fancy ad blocker
Jul 22, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As away root
Jul 22, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD said they'll be pushing them out this year Psi, don't worry ;O;
Jul 22, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ad away even lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Does anyone here use PiHole?
Jul 22, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I can't wait lol I made almost a thousand bucks last week with OT and AMD getting some of it lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had Pi hole setup for a bit
Jul 22, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho no but I heard it's good
Jul 22, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine one could build a pretty awesome router out of a Pi 4 4GB model?
Jul 22, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, wifi throughput is actually pretty meh on the Pi 4
Jul 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks maybe pi 5 lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBPS ethernet does deliver GBPS, but wifi you might get like 100mbps on 5ghz if you have a decent connection
Jul 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is basically the same as the Pi3
Jul 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit my router is better than that lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and for $35 you could definitely pick up something way better
Jul 22, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mine was like 40 bucks
Jul 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are 60 now though 
Jul 22, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: I need a more global filter for my home network.
Jul 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: I have adblockers and stuff on my PC but I want to cover all devices that connect to the router.
Jul 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: What do?
Jul 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's too bad routers that support tomato firmware are so expensive
Jul 22, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Find a router that lets you install ad blocking modules in a custom firmware
Jul 22, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://openwrt.org/toh/recommended_routers
Jul 22, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something on that list
Jul 22, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://firebog.net/ < This site catalogs good/half decent blocklists you can add to Piholes
Jul 22, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That and an update every other month or so would keep most ads blocked on pretty much everything
Jul 22, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: I need to keep my ISPs router, so I would have to connect the second router through the "official" one.
Jul 22, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: Ugh.
Jul 22, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gross
Jul 22, 2020 2:52 PM - Veho: Ew.
Jul 22, 2020 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, Pihole should do what you want. You can use basically any PC around instead of spending money on a Pi, I'd just recommend whatever you use be connected via Ethernet so there's no speed issues
Jul 22, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot router on router action lol
Jul 22, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once setup, you just set the DNS server on your router to whatever the Pihole assigns and then bam, global adblocking
Jul 22, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you can't set your DNS to something manual on your router cuz it's dumb, you can just set the DNS on each individual device (which is annoying, but works)
Jul 22, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or some VPNs will do ad blocking if the router does VPN stuff
Jul 22, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jul 22, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Making gyro burritos again tonight everyone is demanding it lol
Jul 22, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: Gyrrito.
Jul 22, 2020 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just gonna be lazy today and order out lol
Jul 22, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far today farted around on my phone did some shopping and will cook and do laundry lol
Jul 22, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KObmjPG5VWs
Jul 22, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gold
Jul 22, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom lots of buying ideas in that video lol
Jul 22, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qcaD7bA.mp4
Jul 22, 2020 4:30 PM - Lilith Valentine: Greetings and salutations, mortals in the shoutbox! How are we this fine afternoon in my part of the world?
Jul 22, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: It goes.
Jul 22, 2020 4:54 PM - DinohScene: I'm not in your part of the world
Jul 22, 2020 4:56 PM - Veho: That too.
Jul 22, 2020 5:09 PM - DinohScene: Ni!
Jul 22, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Lilith, i wouldn't know
Jul 22, 2020 6:48 PM - T-hug: cream crackered
Jul 22, 2020 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
Jul 22, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vtuULOS.jpg
Jul 22, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz got a gift for his mom?
Jul 22, 2020 8:05 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Imagine being that horny you steal a 3ft dildo
Jul 22, 2020 8:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: I would
Jul 22, 2020 8:11 PM - Lilith Valentine: And am
Jul 22, 2020 8:12 PM - p1ngpong: Keep an eye out for the person walking funny
Jul 22, 2020 8:13 PM - p1ngpong: whos poops fall out of his bum uncontrolably
Jul 22, 2020 8:18 PM - TomRannd: .
Jul 22, 2020 8:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: God save the Queen
Jul 22, 2020 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't mention width but probably like 8 inches wide
Jul 22, 2020 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: gives the goatse guy a run for his money
Jul 22, 2020 8:41 PM - TomRannd: lol what the fuck is wrong with some people lol
Jul 22, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is more dildo than man now...
Jul 22, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DS1FcT93Qy8
Jul 22, 2020 10:59 PM - DinohScene: I <З you p1ng
Jul 22, 2020 11:01 PM - p1ngpong: 
Jul 22, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Darth Pervis?
Jul 22, 2020 11:03 PM - DinohScene: I promise I'll grind harder on ur lap uncle p1ng
Jul 22, 2020 11:04 PM - p1ngpong: you know that doesnt exite me, you have to struggle and resist the groping
Jul 22, 2020 11:06 PM - DinohScene: I brought a rope this time
Jul 22, 2020 11:07 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fmsAMg80flQ
Jul 22, 2020 11:07 PM - p1ngpong: eh Im not bored of you enough to hang you just yet
Jul 22, 2020 11:10 PM - DinohScene: Please p1ng, your grip is hurting me!
Jul 22, 2020 11:14 PM - p1ngpong: shhhh, shallow breaths now
Jul 22, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We have to shoot the scene again... I forgot to turn the camera on...
Jul 22, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/J3Pd0zMrQNk
Jul 22, 2020 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Jul 22, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: god dammit psi
Jul 23, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrQnwpSsgnc
Jul 23, 2020 1:08 AM - TomRannd: not worth 200 bucks imo
Jul 23, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not one bit and I even own 3 Dreamcast machines lol
Jul 23, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS, $170 for just a case? Fuck that noise
Jul 23, 2020 1:21 AM - TomRannd: hve you got the seaman game
Jul 23, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it actually came with a GDEmu then I'd say yeah sure
Jul 23, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But for a metal fucking box ol
Jul 23, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GTFO
Jul 23, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A GDEmu would be nice, though
Jul 23, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But man, paying $150 = ehhhhh
Jul 23, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well just burn games, abuse the disc drive until it dies, and just buy another Dreamcast lol
Jul 23, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably buy 2 more Dreamcasts for that
Jul 23, 2020 1:32 AM - TomRannd: yeah, not what i like to see. the metal they used is also very scratch prone. that isn't good.
Jul 23, 2020 1:33 AM - TomRannd: hell, if i wanted to stand up my dreamcast like an old wii i will just build a little stand for it with lego lol.
Jul 23, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/lenovo_legion_duel_is_here_with_snapdragon_865_side_popup_selfie_camera_and_90w_fast_charging-amp-44399.php
Jul 23, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 90 watt fast charging..... Like when do phones just explode? Lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom also I have used burned games in my one Dreamcast for years no hint of the drive dying yet
Jul 23, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really don't think burned games are any worse than normal games
Jul 23, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: People say they stress the laser but with no explanation as to why
Jul 23, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The laser puts out the same energy no matter what
Jul 23, 2020 2:11 AM - TomRannd: yeah shit like that confuses me lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I've read ages ago, it's the difference between burned media and pressed media
Jul 23, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pressed discs have much tighter tolerance in terms of data "quality", whereas burned discs may have little errors
Jul 23, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And for the Dreamcast, GD-ROM discs had smaller data "pits" IIRC (or more dense or something along those lines), whereas CD's don't
Jul 23, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whether that causes more stress on the laser or not, I have no idea, but I assume there is some kind of difference somewher
Jul 23, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume it'd be more work for the laser, since it'd have to move and seek more often since it doesn't read as much data at once as on a GD-R disc
Jul 23, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that was console companies putting out rumors to fight piracy lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I imagine for like PS1/PS2/Saturn and such it made no difference at that point
Jul 23, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But for a weird format like GD-ROM, maybe
Jul 23, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doesn't seem to damage my Dreamcast I'll keep everyone updated if it dies lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 years later.... "It dies!!! Has to be all those burned games I played!!!"
Jul 23, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly burned games are harder on the laser instead of buying a game getting tired of it and having to wait to buy more you can play every game... Lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So while I don't think a burned disk is any different than an original, access to all the games probably meant that the device was being used 3-4 times as much as a non hacked system


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 24, 2020)

Jul 23, 2020 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Did you break your phone yet
Jul 23, 2020 5:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BYCQ3C4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_l0rgFb00PJK9A I wonder if I'd ever get 12gb
Jul 23, 2020 5:35 AM - TomRannd: HAHA
Jul 23, 2020 5:35 AM - TomRannd: that's funny
Jul 23, 2020 5:35 AM - TomRannd: like your face.
Jul 23, 2020 5:35 AM - TomRannd: <3 ken
Jul 23, 2020 6:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1PPuoFy.jpg
Jul 23, 2020 6:09 AM - Veho: Spice up your life.
Jul 23, 2020 6:15 AM - kenenthk: A usb cable literally just smoked on me
Jul 23, 2020 6:53 AM - shaunj66: tell it smoking is bad
Jul 23, 2020 7:01 AM - kenenthk: I almost saw red in my house
Jul 23, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bu55zhd
Jul 23, 2020 7:48 AM - kenenthk: I got gensis working on ps3
Jul 23, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/29wURsO
Jul 23, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genesis
Jul 23, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol now you can play something any smart phone made in the post 6 years could do  lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5ud9e6x.jpg
Jul 23, 2020 8:04 AM - TomRannd: psi what are you doing awake at 3 in the morning
Jul 23, 2020 8:04 AM - TomRannd: wait. what am i doing awake at 2 in the moring.
Jul 23, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol here it's 4
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - TomRannd: damn what the hell you actually doing awake lmao
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am up at this time all the time, but I have to be back in my coffin before the sun comes up...
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - kenenthk: Probably scanning public records to see which family member got arrested
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work nights so this is my life now  lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - TomRannd: i'm just watching creepy documentaries lmao.
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - TomRannd: there is a fuckin tribe in the amazon that wear leaves as panties and kill and eat their relatives.
Jul 23, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am about to do more laundry but that's all I have planned for the next 3-4 hours lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Amazon Prime?
Jul 23, 2020 8:07 AM - kenenthk: Psi enters family name holy shit theres more files on here then my midget porn collection
Jul 23, 2020 8:07 AM - TomRannd: haha no silly. f
Jul 23, 2020 8:07 AM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10,000 years into the future, Amazon prime workers have devolved into cannibals living amongst the automated machinery still delivering all manor of goods....
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 AM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRXwwZWEYkU
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They worship the one true god "The Bezos!" All hail the Bezos!
Jul 23, 2020 8:09 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but facebook would find a way to jew him out of buisness
Jul 23, 2020 8:09 AM - TomRannd: hail the bezos
Jul 23, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Bed and Bath section is currently at war with the personal health section...
Jul 23, 2020 8:10 AM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q54VXN5sS5o
Jul 23, 2020 8:10 AM - kenenthk: How come I can never find shampoo if it's a bath section
Jul 23, 2020 8:10 AM - TomRannd: lol no not the soaps
Jul 23, 2020 8:11 AM - TomRannd: drop the soap, i dare you said the blanket across the display
Jul 23, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I usually type that stuff in Amazon anymore...
Jul 23, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just ordered 12 things of popcorn salt for 20 bucks... Walmart will sell me 1 for like 4 bucks...
Jul 23, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I no longer need popcorn salt for like the next 10 years
Jul 23, 2020 8:12 AM - DinohScene: popcorn salt?
Jul 23, 2020 8:12 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you snort it
Jul 23, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol DinohScene yes  delicious popcorn salt
Jul 23, 2020 8:13 AM - TomRannd: buy the red salt.
Jul 23, 2020 8:13 AM - TomRannd: and make the noises of a cracker.
Jul 23, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like super fine and is nice for snacky kind of stuff lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:13 AM - TomRannd: psi you probably put it in protein balls lmao
Jul 23, 2020 8:13 AM - kenenthk: And you wonder why you have high blood pressure
Jul 23, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Morton-Popcorn-Salt-Seasoning-Gourmet/dp/B004JLU8D0/ref=sr_1_28?dchild=1&keywords=Popcorn+salt&qid=1595492028&sr=8-28
Jul 23, 2020 8:14 AM - DinohScene: hm, I'll share it to the boyfriend
Jul 23, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk popcorn salt actually lets you use less salt to flavor things
Jul 23, 2020 8:15 AM - TomRannd: lol who the fuck puts popcorn salt on their nachos
Jul 23, 2020 8:15 AM - TomRannd: "A super-fine salt designed to adhere to popcorn, nachos, potato skins, and other snacks. "
Jul 23, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it works Tom 
Jul 23, 2020 8:16 AM - TomRannd: weird. i could honestly see it tasting just fine to be honest. doesn't mean i'm gonna do it
Jul 23, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like powdered sugar
Jul 23, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: only for salt 
Jul 23, 2020 8:17 AM - TomRannd: put it on french toast. substitute the icing sugar
Jul 23, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually put maple syrup on french toast
Jul 23, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my family has some french in it... like my brothers name is Jacque lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:19 AM - TomRannd: well, obviously. that's normal. although put a slab of butter on it, and sprinkle some powder sugar on it and it tastes like egg-dipped toast heaven
Jul 23, 2020 8:20 AM - TomRannd: ah, yeah i got french in me. i used to be able to speak french. but the mean bullies drove me to english. fuckin entitiled paris lovers.
Jul 23, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss being able to eat sugar stuff  lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:20 AM - TomRannd: sugar is honestly overrated
Jul 23, 2020 8:25 AM - TomRannd: lol in florida you can donate your dead body to a facility where they will decompose your body for "research purposes"
Jul 23, 2020 8:25 AM - Veho: Corpse farm.
Jul 23, 2020 8:25 AM - TomRannd: yeah. creepy stuff
Jul 23, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Body_farm
Jul 23, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: It's for "science".
Jul 23, 2020 8:28 AM - TomRannd: the way vultures tear apart a human body is insane
Jul 23, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can leave a woman emotionally and physically scarred for life  lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/G1ZGG6m.jpg
Jul 23, 2020 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eRSDz6w.jpg this ones for kenenthk lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:33 AM - TomRannd: hah
Jul 23, 2020 8:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FltZUF6
Jul 23, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5581TZx.jpg
Jul 23, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CbJ20EO Meanwhile at kenenthk's place.
Jul 23, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nSLkznv
Jul 23, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry Kenenthk Wonder Woman will save you!!!
Jul 23, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wqbXrQu
Jul 23, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yb1LW6v
Jul 23, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/07/22/how-to-install-gcam-7-4-mod-in-all-android-smartphones/amp/
Jul 23, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm that anti amp mod did not work...
Jul 23, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back to the drawing board lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/report-nvidia-approached-arm-about-acquisition
Jul 23, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Japan or China already bought AR
Jul 23, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ARM even lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:15 AM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XztbHTSAyAo
Jul 23, 2020 9:16 AM - TomRannd: signing off. peace
Jul 23, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Mi7cNwg.jpg
Jul 23, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thetakeout.com/sturddlefish-scientists-accidentally-create-new-specie-1844466716/amp
Jul 23, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she is ready to love again
Jul 23, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After her husband died fighting off a giant squid saving her and the entire Norwegian Cruise ship!
Jul 23, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either that or her frozen strap on got frozen to the skin in his throat and he asphyxiated...
Jul 23, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: Strudelfish.
Jul 23, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Xiaomi-has-the-98-inch-Redmi-Smart-TV-Max-back-at-a-pre-sale-price-of-19-999-yuan-US-2-855.482596.0.html
Jul 23, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 98 inches lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that's fun just downloaded "star walk 2" it's a phone app lets you point your phone around sort of an AR star chart
Jul 23, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GPS and Compass and stuff so it's just neat
Jul 23, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PK0os4C.jpg
Jul 23, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2020 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-07-image-multi-planet-sun-like-star.amp
Jul 23, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I wish they would not segregate the internet like that 
Jul 23, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With the Advent of international shipping even the old advertising thing seems outdated
Jul 23, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The really odd thing is I almost never see that... Like in the US we can watch British and EU and Asian and everything else
Jul 23, 2020 12:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz for the most part it's just US companies that have restrictions like that
Jul 23, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: There's no point in showing content if they can't show relevant ads, it's just a waste of bandwidth.
Jul 23, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't get Plex working on my new phone, even tried to do Kodi with the Plex addon lol
Jul 23, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every other video app works fine though lol
Jul 23, 2020 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi do jellyfin instead
Jul 23, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jellyfin?
Jul 23, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that on the playstore or a web page?
Jul 23, 2020 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Jul 23, 2020 12:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/razR09n.mp4
Jul 23, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I installed them both and can play movies on my PC but from my phone it pukes at "Host" like it has IP address and also a www. address lol
Jul 23, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my old phone it was never an issue but Plex hates this phone lol
Jul 23, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame with the HDR and all that this phones screen is nice
Jul 23, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least Netflix works fine lol
Jul 23, 2020 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you try jellyfin?
Jul 23, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did i am close to making it work I am sure lol
Jul 23, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I kind of don't need to make it work now... Found something better
Jul 23, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cinehub
Jul 23, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, charger for that weird laptop is showing up today
Jul 23, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it works, I'll shove a GB of RAM in there and the best Pentium 4 that'll run in it lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Pentium_4/Intel-Pentium%204%202.8%20GHz%20-%20RK80532PC072512.html < which should be this one I thikn
Jul 23, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will cost me a whole $7 lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And another $7 for the RAM lol
Jul 23, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/blBJx7V.mp4
Jul 23, 2020 2:32 PM - MReP: helo.
Jul 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it boots up lol
Jul 23, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has some 1.1ghz Celeron in it, not sure which one
Jul 23, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't boot from USB so can't check 
Jul 23, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta see if I have any blank DVDs anywhere, burn Linux Mint or something to it to get more info lol
Jul 23, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp this thing is shit lol. It seems to have intermittent post issues
Jul 23, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes it'll POST fine and boot up, other times it just doesn't wanna
Jul 23, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stole a 20GB HDD from one of the other shitty laptops I have around, been trying to install Windows XP lol
Jul 23, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course the second I start complaining it boots the CD lol
Jul 23, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to see if it'll actually install
Jul 23, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, BSOD while copying files lol
Jul 23, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking maybe the RAM is having issues
Jul 23, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: https://www.ebay.com/itm/1993-Geo-Metro-Stock-/293658806962
Jul 23, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "ITS NOT THE MILES  PER GALLON  - ITS THE SMILES PER GALLON !!!"
Jul 23, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom reseat everything lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also caps are probably bad  that was a dark time
Jul 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't torn it totally apart yet, so can't reseat the CPU lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But reseated the RAM a few times and it still has the random issues
Jul 23, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could be some bulging electrolytic caps 
Jul 23, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I kinda doubt it
Jul 23, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There was a while there where most electronics from that era had bad cheap caps installed causing all kinds of issues
Jul 23, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got plenty of other shitty laptops from the same era that have 0 cap issues
Jul 23, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When you install the new CPU look for leaks
Jul 23, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say let it run a bit see if it smells but that thing looked pretty dirty lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might also just need to be used a bit get everything back lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the old electrons flowing again
Jul 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it ran for like an hour while I was trying to fuck with shit lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No smells or anything
Jul 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CMOS was dead of course
Jul 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CR2032?
Jul 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise the only issue was with randomly being unable to POST, which would make sense for RAM
Jul 23, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno, haven't torn it apart yet lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rather annoyingly, this particular model doesn't have an easy access thing for the CPU, so you have to tear the entire thing apart to get to it lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, you just have to pull the bottom off
Jul 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, lots of screws lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably tabs
Jul 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am always amazed in what I find those batteries in... Toys and keychains and computer and just everything lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to install a 500GB hard drive in my shield TV
Jul 23, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have just a 200GB micro SD card in mine
Jul 23, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old one is going bad I think
Jul 23, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom they have a Seagate in them stock 5200 RPM putting in a WD Black 7200 lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've bought an SSD ;O;
Jul 23, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Learned if I use the same size Gbs I won't have to mess with anything software wise
Jul 23, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have Tom but I worry about how much I use it
Jul 23, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like between me and my wife and the grandson it's hardly ever off
Jul 23, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It wouldn't matter whatsoever lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd have to constantly rewrite the entire drive for years to actually kill one off that way
Jul 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have a better chance of killing the Shield TV than you would the SSD
Jul 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm probably right but im still suspicious of that new fangled tech lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides I think I paid like 30 bucks for the WD drive and an SSD was like 70?
Jul 23, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure if performance would be much different?
Jul 23, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can get a 500GB SSD for like $50
Jul 23, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd probably boot faster lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be about it though lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just worry about copying the old data on the old drive to the new one lol have to store it on my computer while I do the transfer
Jul 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably take hours from the old one...
Jul 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it has like 300+ GB's of games and crap on it.
Jul 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could just install the new drive but it has to be imaged to get the custom Nvidia stuff
Jul 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: putting a new drive in from what I read isn't as easy and just stuffing a new drive in 
Jul 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: although I wish it was lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use a Linux live USB and DD
Jul 23, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should work I would think lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: dd to img file, then restore the img to new drive if you can't just dd directly to it
Jul 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Based on what I have been reading that seems to work, looks like I can root it while I am at it lol
Jul 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/shield-tv/general/guide-how-to-flash-recovery-image-t3321404
Jul 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although booting into recovery is probably weird with a controller? Probably need like an app "boot into recovery" lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmm Nvidia says I can just download a rooted image?
Jul 23, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since I am already there.
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's how I rooted my Shield Tablet and Shield Portable lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia just gives you a rooted image you can flash
Jul 23, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to back up my old hard drive first, something about keys?
Jul 23, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might stick with just a raw clone everything working as it is now... lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I am lucky it's giving me a warning.... Looks like a super pain in the ass if the drive completely fails and I lose those keys lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I say that now and I don't have it backed up yet... (going to put the new drive in next week)
Jul 23, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just found a 256GB MicroSD card stuffed in my desk. Might be slapped in my phone soon lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh found my WD drive I ordered... panicked for a second lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Laptop hard drives so small 
Jul 23, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NVMes are ultra small ;O;
Jul 23, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I did see a like 1 inch square one?
Jul 23, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a complaint about my new phone... The battery lasts like 3 days on a charge for me so like I want to charge it now for work tonight but it's at 40%... Not sure if I need more juice or not... Lol
Jul 23, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KxxfvGCqkbI
Jul 23, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol insane phone
Jul 23, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: Can you tl;dr the video for me?
Jul 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TKXiVp8H8Hc?t=365
Jul 23, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it's an 8 core 16GB's of RAM 512GB's of storage phone.
Jul 23, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the CPU turbos over 3Ghz?
Jul 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/asus_rog_phone_3_zs661ks-10296.php Ahh 1 core can hit 3.1Ghz lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh also 6000MaH battery so that's nice lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 144Hz display lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's like my phone but 250% faster lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it's like 800% more expensive lol
Jul 23, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like there is only a few things you could do on it that couldn't be done on my phone so not sure it's worth the money.
Jul 23, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like GameCube emulation and stuff like that.
Jul 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: Does it have HDMI out?
Jul 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can add with USB C break out thing
Jul 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 23, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: You think?
Jul 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: I mean the only purpose I can think of for a monster phone like that is to be an office you can carry around with you.
Jul 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends on the phone, most with type C connectors can but not all
Jul 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah that would be kind of cool
Jul 23, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KxxfvGCqkbI
Jul 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wrong link
Jul 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/TOTU-Ethernet-Delivery-Portable-Laptops/dp/B07FX2LW35/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?dchild=1&keywords=type+c+breakout&qid=1595539043&sprefix=type+c+brea&sr=8-15
Jul 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one
Jul 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your phone supports it that box is amazing....
Jul 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: Whoah, nice.
Jul 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could use that to turn a phone into pretty much a PC
Jul 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: Off to bed I go.
Jul 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rest well
Jul 23, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: 11:30 PM, been awake since 6, getting up at 6 tomorrow. Fun times.
Jul 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Veho: Night.
Jul 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh gross
Jul 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleep well 
Jul 23, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/plex-free-live-tv-streaming-130025526.html
Jul 23, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7GnOVU5UHQE
Jul 24, 2020 12:28 AM - kenenthk: I can cast shit to my neighbors place let the games begin
Jul 24, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cast the learning channel 24/7
Jul 24, 2020 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Were no strangers to love
Jul 24, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-announces-delay-to-7nm-processors-now-one-year-behind-expectations < welp that's it, Intel is now utterly, absolutely fucked lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless AMDs expected 5nm ends up breaking, they're gonna tank for consumers
Jul 24, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless they severely cut their prices to try and undercut AMDs already tremendous value
Jul 24, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And hopefully backtrack all their retarded policies for their CPUs, like the utterly fucking dumb memory speed lock on non-k CPUs they added for 10th gen
Jul 24, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel looks like they are just floundering lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least the OEMs will still buy chips lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, everyone's starting to shove AMD stuff into OEMs now cuz they're just so damn good
Jul 24, 2020 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Laptops especially, a lot more choice for AMD stuff now than before
Jul 24, 2020 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I bought that HP x360 for the Ryzen 2500u there were very few other brands offering AMD anything
Jul 24, 2020 2:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Lenovo had one, too, and that was kinda like it
Jul 24, 2020 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't buy my Razer Blade I'd probably try buying a laptop with a Ryzen 4000 APU in it TBH
Jul 24, 2020 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if the iGPU is still pretty shit lol
Jul 24, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the 4800u is OK but that's a desktop part?
Jul 24, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD gonna be on 5nm while Intel is on 14nm lol
Jul 24, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard they might go 4nm instead of jumping to 3nm as sort of a half step
Jul 24, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After 5nm of course
Jul 24, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The
Jul 24, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then they will go -nm numbers lol
Jul 24, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/14ivGJCiOcY


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 25, 2020)

Jul 24, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8335761
Jul 24, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like eventually quantum computing will just be a function of a cpu hitting a small enough NM and quantum effects just being counted on
Jul 24, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like at 1nm or 2nm
Jul 24, 2020 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might just need some special designed "diode" where electrons can be tricked into randomly doing quantum things.
Jul 24, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe intersecting... If they can measure at the T junction
Jul 24, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I fixed my Plex issue, running SPMC on my phone with the Plex add-on did the trick
Jul 24, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free free no cracks or hacks involved!
Jul 24, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/98234462
Jul 24, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk buy to that lol
Jul 24, 2020 8:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m0quWgT.jpg
Jul 24, 2020 8:29 AM - Veho: Star Wars 2020.
Jul 24, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Russia has to spend that money they made from all that something they make and sell? Lol
Jul 24, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Industrial diamonds and some oil?
Jul 24, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly don't know a lot about Russian industry lol
Jul 24, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2020/7/23/21336209/android-11-r-red-velvet-cake-internal-code-name-dessert-google
Jul 24, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: Everything is cake.
Jul 24, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: I put both my contact lenses in the same eye this morning. How's your day going?
Jul 24, 2020 10:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: well good thing it's not black forest cake
Jul 24, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far no one is here to relieve me.....
Jul 24, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposed to leave in 2 minutes loo
Jul 24, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain is here lol
Jul 24, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dl5Uf90
Jul 24, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aFUezKE
Jul 24, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EHChac6
Jul 24, 2020 12:34 PM - TomRannd: here you go psi https://imgur.com/gallery/TSSA6bc
Jul 24, 2020 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD gonna be on 5nm while Intel is on 14nm lol < well no, Intel's 10nm process is supposedly working without issue, it's their next step after that that's the problem lol
Jul 24, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol still bad
Jul 24, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your competitor is doing two times better that's no good lol
Jul 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine Intel will just charge more money for full speed memory....
Jul 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, still bad, just not _as_ bad lol
Jul 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although Intel's 10nm is supposed to be as dense as AMD's 7nm, so it's more like just a step behind
Jul 24, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, AMD will still be kicking Intel's ass at that point
Jul 24, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But don't worry Psi, everyone else will just be switching to ARM instead!
Jul 24, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After the amazing example the new Macs will make!
Jul 24, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 24, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my ARM based phones and tablets and portable stuff but unless Apple can clock the fuckers to like 5Ghz lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just foresee a ton of issues
Jul 24, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see some people liking them for like basic computer stuff but heavy stuff no
Jul 24, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, fine for chromebooks, but not for when you want to actually do something with your PC other than faceblap and toktik or whatever it is the kids do these days
Jul 24, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They say it can do like video editing but I have my doubts and games I just can't see a company putting in the work to do AAA games on it
Jul 24, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'd love to see a side by side comparison of their "capable of video editing!!" vs an x86 equivalent lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No matter how optimized the software no matter what kind of spin Apple puts on it no way is an ARM based CPU going to outperform a full fledged CPU from Intel or AMD
Jul 24, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom then throw in video card accelerated editing
Jul 24, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I promise even my old 2700X backed by 2080 Ti would make Apple cry 
Jul 24, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Adobe Premiere ftw lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of Apple, that IDE to SATA adapter is fucking finally showing up today lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can finally shove that SSD in there
Jul 24, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol boot up instant?
Jul 24, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I'll do my Shield TV hard drive on Monday lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you're limited by IDE, but yeah should be pretty fucking fast lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try live booting a Linux distro so I can attempt to just clone the drive in there, so I don't have to set anything up lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello smokers Druaga1 here lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess with an SSD it won't be as painful moving a bunch of files over lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HDD was struggling with network transfers lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get a NXT computer lol it's sort of an Apple product
Jul 24, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well NeXT lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or an SGI Indego lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/131752563207?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=131752563207&targetid=915708758100&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=9012377&poi=&campaignid=10454522069&mkgroupid=104612012300&rlsatarget=pla-915708758100&abcId=2146002&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjer4BRCZARIsABK4QeUTEA-I60bj3qMg5J9VLfs0KvXUNEMPQ3SndaLqLUTciFhsbS0742YaAjkoEALw_wcB
Jul 24, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put some SSDs in those babies lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/i/164288820956?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20161006002618%26meid%3D370c910991d5490c952199f23e74de04%26pid%3D100694%26rk%3D11%26rkt%3D30%26mehot%3Dnone%26sd%3D402330872378%26itm%3D164288820956%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D1%26pg%3D2386202%26algv%3DDefaultOrganic%26brand%3DDell
Jul 24, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love that case 
Jul 24, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey that Dell should use the same CPUs my server does lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do quite like using my server for stuff lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I treat my computer like a server
Jul 24, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Being able to just quickly setup a VM if I want to test things is quite nice
Jul 24, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For like files and Plex and stuff lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'm still gonna stick with my Pi 4 as a NAS for now, just cuz I don't have any issues with it and adding more HDDs to my server will suck lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: External drives?
Jul 24, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: USB 2.0 = gross
Jul 24, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For small stuff it's fine lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could buy a USB 3 PCIe card, but then it'll be super bottlenecked by 4x PCIe gen 2 lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gen 2* rather
Jul 24, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Music or lots of small ROMs lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's not what I use my NAS for, I mainly use it for videos lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could add more HDDs to the server, but would need to get a new backplane to add 2 more ports lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: USB 2 is fast enough for video?
Jul 24, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not for high quality stuff lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30MBs a second?
Jul 24, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=usb+2.0+speed+mb%2Fs&oq=USB+2.0+speed&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.12083j0j7&client=ms-android-xiaomi-rvo3&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jul 24, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 60MBs a second but probably 30 real life lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 seconds for 3GB yeah you could stream 1080P off that lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you used that fancy new codec easy peasy
Jul 24, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But what about my fancy 4K videos??
Jul 24, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol how big are they?
Jul 24, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one that's like 60GB lol but I think it's like a 3 hour movie if might even work still lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:47 PM - TomRannd: well the porn my girlfriend films in 4k is about 1gb for a 30 minute video.
Jul 24, 2020 1:47 PM - TomRannd: (this is only half a joke)
Jul 24, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midget porn is easier to stream they don't take up as much room in the tubes
Jul 24, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a pretty shit quality 4k video then ;O;
Jul 24, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Witcher videos, the only 4k content I have, are like 8GB each lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For an hour's worth of video lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom at 60GB it looks glorious lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did finally watch some of them a bit ago, and yeah 4k with HDR (even if it's not good HDR) looked great on my cheapo 4k tv
Jul 24, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there was no buffering at all with my fancy Pi 4 NAS ;O;
Jul 24, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah streaming video is not too hard
Jul 24, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's pretty brutal on a Pi 3 with shitty ethernet lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank fuck for proper gigabit Pi 4 lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That I can imagine
Jul 24, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All the previous Pi's the ethernet controller was shared with USB lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So super shit if you were trying to do both at the same time
Jul 24, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eew. Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My PC with Plex even shrinks shit down on the fly like 720P for my phone lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it working perfectly SPMC with the Plex add-on lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I am, just using an FTP server, never having to do more than just add an IP ;O;
Jul 24, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no! 5 seconds of work!
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should see how Plex works it's nice
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've used Plex lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Posters artwork previews you name it
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super fancy 
Jul 24, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Way too much fiddling for the shit I do lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's probably gotten a lot easier now
Jul 24, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It never scraps my videos right lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my retarded ass could figure it out lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It did all mine and they had ummm names like movie.BRrip.codex or what ever and it mailed all of them
Jul 24, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did nothing lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but do you have like 5TBs worth of videos? lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It would never scrap anything right for me lol
Jul 24, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some things it'd find right, others in the same season of a TV show it'd just never find or find the wrong thing
Jul 24, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try it again someday if you get bored lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's honestly better just having a nice list instead of half posters half other shit lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah it borks on TV shows....
Jul 24, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to separate those for my own sanity lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like 80% of my library lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too OCD for that shit lol but movies it's a treat 
Jul 24, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I sent you a new streaming thing
Jul 24, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use it while i lt still works lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:03 PM - TomRannd: https://www.quora.com/How-do-you-keep-Brownies-from-getting-hard/answer/Vincent-Thomas-51?ch=10&share=2df305f0&srid=8gvTL lol look at this fucking dunce
Jul 24, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just use my fancy IPTV ;O;
Jul 24, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wat chef some Justice League Unlimited at work this morning lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watched lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd like it Psi, it has 494 XXX channels
Jul 24, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol midgets?
Jul 24, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midgets VS Clydesdales 2 Mr Ed Hose Beast Supreme
Jul 24, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably! lol
Jul 24, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 3:39 PM - TomRannd: https://www.amazon.com/How-Live-Huge-Penis-Meditations/dp/1594743061/ref=pd_lpo_14_t_0/144-5936431-8968353?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=1594743061&pd_rd_r=4dd04e99-a1b2-47d1-b062-39308caa0d78&pd_rd_w=dtI8w&pd_rd_wg=4r5Eg&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=FHS9ZV4CNDW1KZA2CJV1&psc=1&refRID=FHS9ZV4CNDW1KZA2CJV1#customerReviews
Jul 24, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, couldn't get Linux to boot from a USB no matter what I tried on the iMac lol
Jul 24, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried like 5 different distros, 3 different ways of flashing to the USB drive
Jul 24, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just kept getting one error or another
Jul 24, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So guess I'll just start over
Jul 24, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But first gotta plop the SSD in there...this'll be fun lol
Jul 24, 2020 3:50 PM - TomRannd: back when i used kali linux, i read somewhere that running it off of a usb stick was best.
Jul 24, 2020 3:50 PM - TomRannd: never has so much fucking trouble in my life.
Jul 24, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-says-first-10nm-desktop-cpus-land-in-second-half-of-2021
Jul 24, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Jul 24, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that wasn't nearly as bad as I thought 
Jul 24, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just had to pull off the bottom case, which was 4 standard phillips screws and 3 clips
Jul 24, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the metal shield, which was like 6 screws, one of which was annoying to get to but not too bad lol
Jul 24, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise, easy peasy
Jul 24, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A little nervewracking that good ol' apple didn't have any kind of shield covering the PSU parts lol
Jul 24, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey you know what's a good idea?? Leaving the power supply uncovered so any idiot who tries to fix stuff can get shocked and killed!"
Jul 24, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, now time to boot from slow ass USB and see if it's recognized loll
Jul 24, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyyyyyy
Jul 24, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Recognized no problem
Jul 24, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now time to slowly download the ISO for 9.2.2 so I can install it again 
Jul 24, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And all my games 
Jul 24, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally, ISO copied over and unzipped and now ready to install 
Jul 24, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking christ loll
Jul 24, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had to separate the ISO into 10 50MB parts because the USB drive I was using to boot a live Mac 9.2.2 thing was partitioned weird, and only had 50MB of free space lol
Jul 24, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the browser for some reason wouldn't let me save things directly to the SSD, it would save to the USB drive first and then move it to the SSD which was weird
Jul 24, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, getting 6mbps downloading stuff from my FTP server
Jul 24, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So fucking fast!!
Jul 24, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 24, 2020 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: very lol
Jul 24, 2020 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but ftp is not known for being fast
Jul 24, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In what way? Beyond transferring lots of little files, it's as fast as your network allows
Jul 24, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 6mbps is from an iMac G3 lol
Jul 24, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On my modern stuff I've been getting easy 400mbps, which is about the limit of my wifi speed
Jul 24, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just an old protocol
Jul 24, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not optimized for modern speeds
Jul 24, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just what I've heard
Jul 24, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: using many connections probably works well as a workaround though
Jul 24, 2020 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but 6mbps is pretty lol
Jul 24, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect it might kick up once I shove more than 256MB of RAM in it lol
Jul 24, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I doubt it'll do more than like 10mbps, IIRC the IDE interface is like Ultra ATA lol
Jul 24, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think it's on the lower end of that
Jul 24, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the SSD really kicked up responsiveness, more than I was expecting
Jul 24, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GWQjdfX
Jul 24, 2020 11:47 PM - TomRannd: psi, i'm making my own mario kart 7 track. but see i don't know what to add in it. so tell me you old fart what do you want to see in my track 0.0
Jul 24, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flames everywhere lol
Jul 24, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAJegro0keg
Jul 24, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: alright!
Jul 24, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: it
Jul 24, 2020 11:52 PM - TomRannd: it'l be shitty jpeg still frame flames because uh yeah.
Jul 24, 2020 11:52 PM - TomRannd: but flames!
Jul 25, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Doom level
Jul 25, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom Mario Kart lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bonus points for the midi as the soundtrack lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TmoRaeF.jpg
Jul 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Put lots of tits in it 
Jul 25, 2020 12:21 AM - TomRannd: lmao i'll see if i can make a booby kart or something
Jul 25, 2020 12:21 AM - TomRannd: and a doom level would be neat
Jul 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh fuck I just noticed that P4 I ordered is coming from China 
Jul 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit eBay
Jul 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Jul 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything is from Chona
Jul 25, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So decided to get the 8GB model?
Jul 25, 2020 12:32 AM - TomRannd: ugh i hate chona
Jul 25, 2020 12:32 AM - TomRannd: lol tom wtf you need an 8gb pi for
Jul 25, 2020 12:33 AM - TomRannd: unless you are usiing it to like, stream shit
Jul 25, 2020 12:33 AM - TomRannd: which you probably are
Jul 25, 2020 12:33 AM - TomRannd: nvm
Jul 25, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No the Pentium 4 you idiots lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would never buy an 8GB Pi 4, that's an utter waste of money
Jul 25, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4GB is bad enough lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's like 80 bucks?
Jul 25, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something like that lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally nothing you ever do on a Pi will hit 8GB of RAM lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you're doing something really stupid that shouldn't be done on a pi
Jul 25, 2020 12:37 AM - The Pi: Isn't that everything you do with a pi though?
Jul 25, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's quite useful as a cheapo NAS
Jul 25, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol mo memory mo memory yoyoyo!!!
Jul 25, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even using it as a NAS, streaming a 4K video right now, it's using a whole whopping 175MB of RAM lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted it's just running a web interface so it's not really doing much, but still lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you don't have too much RAM communism wins!!
Jul 25, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to see if it ever gets even close to the 2GB it has lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it ever does
Jul 25, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even when multiple people are hitting it lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah serving video is low end stuff unless your doing transcodes
Jul 25, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Real-time transcodes only recently became a thing on PCs I doing the Pi4 can do those
Jul 25, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well...I dunno about "recent" lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember using a PS3 media app thing that would do that in like 2008 or something lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In my terms lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And in HD or SD? Lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: SD for sure lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was transcoding to the PS3, I think I had an i3 at the time? So it was pretty fucking bad lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But was neat, for a little bit
Jul 25, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, an i3 2100 back then I think lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No wait, that was before that, it was an AMD CPU lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Athlon%20X2%207750%20Black%20Edition%20-%20AD775ZWCJ2BGH%20(AD775ZWCGHBOX).html < Aha, this one 
Jul 25, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-pavilion-s5120f-slimline-athlon-x2-7750-2-7-ghz-monitor-none-series/ < was in this dumb fucking prebuilt I was using
Jul 25, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a lot better now on the old 2700X my grandson can even play a PS3 emulator while I watch something off Plex doing the transcodes lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 26, 2020)

Jul 25, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Unlocked-Fingerprint-Recognition-Long-Lasting/dp/B082XY6YYZ?pf_rd_s=blackjack-personal-1&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=CP1ZG1G613S45SS2KVN6&pf_rd_p=7256ec4c-8c48-4428-b3b2-7d478147d48f&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref_=gwm_dotd_p
Jul 25, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it's on sale lol
Jul 25, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/a-vigilante-is-sabotaging-the-emotet-botnet-by-replacing-malware-payloads-with-gifs/
Jul 25, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone think that in like 10 years phones will just be covered in cameras?
Jul 25, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With our always on feature never miss that shit just have your phone out and pick the shots you want!!! The rest will get uploaded to the cloud all the time!!!!
Jul 25, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back up copies sent to the BSA!!!
Jul 25, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NSA even lol
Jul 25, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2020/07/24/gboard-google-lens-android/amp/
Jul 25, 2020 6:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Yxk6Bt1.jpg
Jul 25, 2020 6:23 AM - Veho: You joke, but the sooner the whole world is shingled with cameras the better.
Jul 25, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 25, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I was looking at that sign today (the picture of it) lol
Jul 25, 2020 7:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rxUIFJV.jpg
Jul 25, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol toilet humor
Jul 25, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vYJ3oNs
Jul 25, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KF12D3m
Jul 25, 2020 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 25, 2020 9:23 AM - Dannygm1: Someone can help me please?
Jul 25, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go team slug.
Jul 25, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Vlk16O6
Jul 25, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat I used to make paper airplanes that looked like that lol
Jul 25, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://wirelessestimator.com/articles/2020/arrest-made-following-theft-of-sprint-network-routers-that-took-down-carriers-service-in-texas/
Jul 25, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Van Su Tran lol
Jul 25, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/07/23/yu-chengdong-100mp-sounds-high-but-its-not-as-good-as-the-outsole-cmos/amp/
Jul 25, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dong lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RO579M6
Jul 25, 2020 11:29 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Jul 25, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho add some dust and rust and it's right out of Mad Max lol
Jul 25, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ajLgmrd.mp4
Jul 25, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XwgzXbG
Jul 25, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fKAsulb.jpg
Jul 25, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oA9br3G.jpg
Jul 25, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CASlq9p.gifv
Jul 25, 2020 2:46 PM - TomRannd: lmao psi what the actual fuck
Jul 25, 2020 6:41 PM - Veho: BRRRRAAAAPPP
Jul 25, 2020 7:04 PM - T-hug: Brrap brrap!
Jul 25, 2020 7:14 PM - Lilith Valentine: Elon Musky Husky UωU
Jul 25, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aoHdcAX
Jul 25, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bqJqDB4
Jul 25, 2020 8:44 PM - Sicklyboy: 2nd day this week that I've been pulled into high severity issues and haven't been able to go to bed until at least 8 AM.
Jul 25, 2020 8:44 PM - Sicklyboy: (for work)
Jul 25, 2020 8:45 PM - Sicklyboy: I am not having a good time.
Jul 25, 2020 8:45 PM - Sicklyboy: I am having a very bad time.
Jul 25, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Jul 25, 2020 8:47 PM - Sicklyboy: I get off of oncall Monday at noon
Jul 25, 2020 8:48 PM - Sicklyboy: It can't come soon enough.
Jul 25, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my work is constantly like that
Jul 25, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you know how I wanted to run an ethernet cable in place of that coax cable connected to nothing Psi?
Jul 25, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forgot that MoCA exists, so I bought a couple coax->ethernet adapters that I'm gonna try and use instead 
Jul 25, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found out that the way they routed the coax cable was really fucking dumb, instead of just going down to the basement and then going to the splitter that's outside, they went _through_ the brick wall from the fireplace into the garage, and then from the garage to the back of the house instead lol
Jul 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still a bit more expensive than running an ethernet cable myself, but substantially easier, labor-wise 
Jul 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B013J7O3X0 < got these, though only paid $120 cuz I got a pair from eBay for cheapo
Jul 25, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, "cheapo" lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it'll push 1gbps over coax though, so that'll be interesting to see lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But drilling through walls is what cable guys do lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could have gotten away with it I would have drilled through roofs lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here's your fucking cable...." Lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/65yzqqmXs-Q
Jul 25, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it works as advertised, I'll probably move my gaming desktop and my fancy 144hz monitor upstairs, toss a desk in the living room or something and then I can have 144hz upstairs lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then when I buy an RTX 3070 it'll actually get used ;O;
Jul 25, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 40FPS in 2077?
Jul 25, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect it'll easily push over 60fps in 2077 TBH lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, at 1080p anyways lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard even my 2080 Ti struggles at 1080P lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume that's why they delayed it again, to optimize the shit out of it lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what I heafd
Jul 25, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, supposedly the content is basically done, it just runs like ass lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait though, had it preordered for a while now lol
Jul 25, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CDPR is one of the few companies I'll preorder something for, just cuz they always push out quality
Jul 25, 2020 11:50 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jul 25, 2020 11:57 PM - kenenthk: I found a random 16gb microsd card in my storage
Jul 26, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found a 256GB one kenenthk yesterday lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:11 AM - kenenthk: You don't need it mail it out
Jul 26, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I wanna put it in my phone
Jul 26, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe play some PSP games lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think Tom 20 years from now your phone will be able to play 2077 lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:15 AM - kenenthk: Will it run crisis
Jul 26, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At 1080P....lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Oh walmart https://www.walmart.com/ip/512GB-TF-Flash-Memory-Card-High-Speed-Class-10-TF-Card/613989541?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=16214&&adid=22222222228327236403&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=409705234698&wl4=aud-834279576366la-855564120203&wl5=1017588&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120798572&wl11=online&wl12=613989541&veh=sem
Jul 26, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Crysis remaster came out on the Switch
Jul 26, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's...a thing lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Resolution in portable mode goes from 720p to 540p and lower constantly lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FPS drops to like 18-20s during intense scenes with lots of stuff going on lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Crytek couldn't even fix their shitty fucking code in a remaster 
Jul 26, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: /the Switch is too potato to do any better lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they had to cut out an entire level that just didn't run well at any point so it wouldn't seem so bad
Jul 26, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: But will it run on wii u
Jul 26, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Wii u emulator now run switch os!
Jul 26, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be fair Tom even on a modern PC that level will drop to under 20FPS so yeah they cut it  lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was probably sub 5FPS on the switch lok
Jul 26, 2020 12:30 AM - kenenthk: How can we make a movie lag? I dunno let's ask crydicks
Jul 26, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, but the whole point of remastering the thing was to, y'know, make it not utter shit lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:31 AM - kenenthk: Meanwhile rockstar 1000 fps 12k ultra whatever
Jul 26, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But no, they just tossed some shitty textures into it and said "k that's good enough!" lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Maybe crysis 4 will be published by hideo
Jul 26, 2020 12:33 AM - kenenthk: Enemy alert! Hide in a box beat game
Jul 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom they call it a Cash grab 
Jul 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then delayed the other versions to "improve graphics" cuz everyone said they were shit lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Such a dumb fucking move lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Did you get that video psi
Jul 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Video? Was it you masturbating to Celine Dione again?
Jul 26, 2020 12:36 AM - kenenthk: I sent it to your phone
Jul 26, 2020 12:37 AM - kenenthk: That was meant for your daughter it just happened to send to you 
Jul 26, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Burnt butt
Jul 26, 2020 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Watch it
Jul 26, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen nothing maybe you texted your ex lol
Jul 26, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/corsair/vengeance-rgb-pro-64gb-ddr4-ram-discount?amp
Jul 26, 2020 1:07 AM - kenenthk: How longs it take cricket to send a 20sec video
Jul 26, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use Wifi?
Jul 26, 2020 1:09 AM - kenenthk: I am
Jul 26, 2020 1:12 AM - kenenthk: I ha e a brisket burger waiting for me
Jul 26, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds amazing
Jul 26, 2020 1:15 AM - kenenthk: $10 for a good amount of frozen patties
Jul 26, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/100-best-free-pc-games
Jul 26, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you like egg rolls?
Jul 26, 2020 1:18 AM - kenenthk: https://www.instacart.com/aldi/products/21520680-cattlemen-s-ranch-smokehouse-seasoned-beef-brisket-burger-2-lb
Jul 26, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like chicken ones
Jul 26, 2020 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Not yours
Jul 26, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Confucius-by-Van-s-Kitchen-White-Meat-Chicken-Egg-Rolls-36-oz-Box/10898594
Jul 26, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get them 5 bucks 12 great egg rolls
Jul 26, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You probably get 2 meals out if it lol
Jul 26, 2020 1:21 AM - kenenthk: White meat? But its egg rolls
Jul 26, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they are amazing out of a toaster oven
Jul 26, 2020 1:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/100-best-free-pc-games
Jul 26, 2020 1:51 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/QfehJkB.jpg finished burger
Jul 26, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Patty melt
Jul 26, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need some grilled onions
Jul 26, 2020 2:11 AM - Joe88: https://gleam.io/4t2BW/dakotaz-dnp3-4000-two-pc-giveaway
Jul 26, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh that looks nice!
Jul 26, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Joe88 
Jul 26, 2020 2:17 AM - TomRannd: holy shit i completely underestimated the task of creating a mario kart course lmao. i'm getting through it though. ooh i'm also writing it all down on my blog so i don't go crazy.
Jul 26, 2020 2:17 AM - TomRannd: thank you for listening
Jul 26, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No problem we love hearing about things 
Jul 26, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So what level did you start with?
Jul 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Doom sounds like it would be easy to pull off but then again I know literally nothing so yeah.... Lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:23 AM - kenenthk: Oh sure a 14pt chance out of hundreds of thousands
Jul 26, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Replace that cloud turtle thing with that round flying demon?
Jul 26, 2020 2:24 AM - TomRannd: haha lmao i don't think that
Jul 26, 2020 2:24 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean i COULD do that
Jul 26, 2020 2:24 AM - TomRannd: but, it would be a demon in every single course
Jul 26, 2020 2:24 AM - TomRannd: not that that would be a bad thing lol.
Jul 26, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just theme the entire game Mario Kart Doom lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arch vile instead of fans in the seats lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:26 AM - TomRannd: lol i technically could. although, by the time i would be done doing everything mario kart X or  somethin'l come out lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:26 AM - TomRannd: lol they will prolly name the 10th kart game x too.
Jul 26, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor Mario "I am not a so sure about this race a Luigi..."
Jul 26, 2020 2:27 AM - TomRannd: "shuta the fuckapa we hav demons to racea"
Jul 26, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol instead of the blue shell BFG 9000
Jul 26, 2020 2:28 AM - TomRannd: oh god. it would have to be a mini one too lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:28 AM - TomRannd: in theory, i could just reskin everything. i wouldn't need to make new courses or anything.
Jul 26, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Jul 26, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would do it with just skins and some sounds?
Jul 26, 2020 2:29 AM - TomRannd: maybe i'll reskin an entire cup or something lol. just for you psi <3
Jul 26, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how hard any of that is lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:29 AM - TomRannd: oh yeah i could do some sounds totally.
Jul 26, 2020 2:29 AM - TomRannd: really, all it is is replacing the right things with the right program. nothing more nothing less
Jul 26, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DS version? I can play any of them to be honest lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit I even like the SNES version lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:31 AM - TomRannd: all mario kart games are good don't even lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 version probably a pain in the ass to workok sith
Jul 26, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Work with even
Jul 26, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3DS would be awesome but I don't know what tools are out
Jul 26, 2020 2:32 AM - TomRannd: well, from what i've read, we only have the ability to muck around with the last 3 games. (7, 8 and wii)
Jul 26, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii might be the easiest
Jul 26, 2020 2:33 AM - TomRannd: messing around with snes, and the gba games would simply be a rom hack. i would do wii, but i don't have a wii to use lol. and i'm not going to make a course just to play it with an emulator lol. i'm not that commited
Jul 26, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Duke Nukem sounds and assets could help lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadow Warrior I think was on the Doom engine?
Jul 26, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to think where you could get some random textures to use lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:39 AM - TomRannd: hmm
Jul 26, 2020 2:39 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean i can take assets and textures from nearly any 3ds game.
Jul 26, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliens VS Predator on the Atari Jaguar lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:40 AM - TomRannd: and they have some cool images
Jul 26, 2020 2:40 AM - TomRannd: oh god
Jul 26, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Face hugger instead of the oil lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:40 AM - TomRannd: oh man that would be terrifying!
Jul 26, 2020 2:41 AM - TomRannd: fuck the esrb this would be on a whole new level lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have ideas for a Hell Raiser mod for Pokemon....
Jul 26, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor kids would play it and have PTSD when they see a Pikachu lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Eve is evolving into Cenobite Eve!!!"
Jul 26, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell Raiser used hooks and chains it was super effective
Jul 26, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cenobite Pikachu has like 6 nipple piercings and a ball gag with eye spikes!
Jul 26, 2020 2:46 AM - TomRannd: oh my go
Jul 26, 2020 2:46 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 26, 2020 2:47 AM - TomRannd: lol thanks for that image in my head
Jul 26, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go watch the Hell Raiser movies they are awesome
Jul 26, 2020 2:48 AM - TomRannd: i'll look for it tonight, i have been wanting to watch a good movie for a while lol
Jul 26, 2020 2:48 AM - TomRannd: i'm sick and tired of being forced to watch disney
Jul 26, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lKfupO4ZzPs
Jul 26, 2020 2:50 AM - TomRannd: bruh if i was stuck in a room with a rubix cube and a guy with brick pattern painted on his face i would be shitting my fucking self to mars
Jul 26, 2020 2:52 AM - Hambrew: tom
Jul 26, 2020 2:52 AM - TomRannd: ?
Jul 26, 2020 2:52 AM - Hambrew: u sure you watched everything you'd be interested in disney+?
Jul 26, 2020 2:53 AM - TomRannd: isn't that the silly disney movie stream thing
Jul 26, 2020 2:53 AM - TomRannd: i just use it to watch starwars
Jul 26, 2020 2:53 AM - Hambrew: u should check out some of the tv shows available;
Jul 26, 2020 2:54 AM - Hambrew: crash and bernstien is the greatest show in all of disney
Jul 26, 2020 2:54 AM - TomRannd: never heard of it. maybe i'll take a look later tonight.
Jul 26, 2020 2:54 AM - TomRannd: i only remember a few disney shows
Jul 26, 2020 2:54 AM - Hambrew: including phineas and ferb?
Jul 26, 2020 2:55 AM - TomRannd: ofc i remember phineas and ferb lol. i never actually liked the show for some reason, but i remember it
Jul 26, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Utbq_88x_HM
Jul 26, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just had an epiphany, bellow 5nm direct electron carving and deposition of materials 3D printing of entire chips. Built at the molecular level no bad chips.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 27, 2020)

Jul 26, 2020 4:16 AM - Weda: Wish there's patch that adds these unused portraits
Jul 26, 2020 4:16 AM - Weda: https://www.chronocompendium.com/Forums/index.php?topic=5182.0
Jul 26, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-kdltv_CSHE
Jul 26, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hRH8AZFsj54
Jul 26, 2020 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jwDPwLE7DBw
Jul 26, 2020 6:43 AM - Minox: No bad chips? lol
Jul 26, 2020 6:44 AM - Minox: The smaller you go the more each moment has to be perfect
Jul 26, 2020 6:44 AM - Minox: That goes for lithography, deposition, etching and metrology
Jul 26, 2020 6:47 AM - Minox: Although logic requires less accurate metrology
Jul 26, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NV9J52Q.jpg
Jul 26, 2020 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Koala Mario? Lol
Jul 26, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: no
Jul 26, 2020 9:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: koala mario sounds cute and there is nothing cute about that abomination
Jul 26, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Are you suppose to get into an argument with every security guard you see
Jul 26, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends lok
Jul 26, 2020 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Press a call button to get in a building couldnt hear the dude hear him whine and complain he had to get up here comes paul blart like he just ate paul blart
Jul 26, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol jesus
Jul 26, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I'm not built like Captain America but at least I can run up and down a few flights of stairs lol
Jul 26, 2020 9:53 AM - kenenthk: It was like the opening to a larry the cable guy movie
Jul 26, 2020 9:54 AM - kenenthk: then he mumbles stand here you're not at the sweet spoti m like huh they opened cause your dumb ass was  in the inside
Jul 26, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest it's hard to get good security guards if they are real good they want to play cop or army man.... If they suck too bad they get fired a lot...
Jul 26, 2020 9:55 AM - kenenthk: asked the nurse if I could smoke and was all like just wanna piss off security
Jul 26, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So finding a loyal good security guard is like a heaven sent thing for me....
Jul 26, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still need a couple of good unarmed ones on my shift
Jul 26, 2020 9:56 AM - kenenthk: I'll do it if i get a gun and can shoot protesters
Jul 26, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol rubber bullets only and no disintegrations this time!!!
Jul 26, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: cop must not of sen my illegal uturn tho cause a big truck was blocking a view construction fucked me up
Jul 26, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Look behind a truck im like fuck a cop was right there
Jul 26, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest right now cops are ignoring a lot of little stuff due to covid
Jul 26, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't want to interact with you unless your like killing people lol
Jul 26, 2020 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Had like half the road blocked off and the lights flashing yellow fucking hate that
Jul 26, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: People here are doing like 60 in 45 zones and the cops are not pulling them over
Jul 26, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: Yet I get pulled over for a fucking tail light being out
Jul 26, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/25/us/kryptos-secret-message-code-trnd/index.html
Jul 26, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you look suspect 
Jul 26, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if you didn't dress like an extra in Mad Max 
Jul 26, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Witness me!!!
Jul 26, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: I could just rub tar all over my face and see how that plays out
Jul 26, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 26, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do blackface and accuse them of racism? Lol
Jul 26, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't put it past someone to try it lol
Jul 26, 2020 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Yo
Jul 26, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53me-ICi_f8 LOL
Jul 26, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DttZYOB5fmo
Jul 26, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish Uncle Roger had more video's on YouTube lol
Jul 26, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RAuravB.png
Jul 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/sabrent-launches-the-worlds-first-4-tb-pcie-4-0-nvme-ssd/amp/
Jul 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4TB sounds so nice lol
Jul 26, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/virginia-utah-unsolicited-seeds-china.amp
Jul 26, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh sure but when I send some seed in the mail everyone gets all upset about it lol
Jul 26, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: "unsolicited"
Jul 26, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: 
Jul 26, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: "Son, did you order these seeds from Wish... what was it, 'cannabis indica'?" "No, dad. They were completely unsolicited."
Jul 26, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx30DhPotMg
Jul 26, 2020 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf3ouaeB6UQ
Jul 26, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi 4TB is nothing though... you can get pcie SSDs now that are like 50tb or something or one of those quad nvme to pcie adapters and put 4 pcie 4.0 ssds in it
Jul 26, 2020 3:30 PM - Hambrew: a
Jul 26, 2020 4:19 PM - TomRannd: imagine needing 200tb.
Jul 26, 2020 4:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what's for dinner? 
Jul 26, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: Leftover tuna pizza.
Jul 26, 2020 4:35 PM - TomRannd: bluegh
Jul 26, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: 
Jul 26, 2020 4:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TUNA PIZZA 
Jul 26, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: TUNAAAA PIIIIZZAAAAA
Jul 26, 2020 4:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Put some real fish on that pizza 
Jul 26, 2020 4:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tuna low tier for pizza
Jul 26, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: Ew, no.
Jul 26, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: I just imagined catfish pizza and threw up a little in my mouth.
Jul 26, 2020 4:40 PM - TomRannd: fish = grossness
Jul 26, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: Eel pizza.
Jul 26, 2020 4:41 PM - Veho: Where's the love, Tom? Tuna is the chicken of the sea!
Jul 26, 2020 4:42 PM - TomRannd: personally, i really dislike fish. i enjoy eating sushi though. i have a very strong hate for fish, mushrooms and horseradish lol
Jul 26, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/bKhtAIk
Jul 26, 2020 4:55 PM - TomRannd: haha what the fuck is that thing
Jul 26, 2020 5:13 PM - MarcusCarter: Veho, the top comment on that post has 666 pts... Veho is a Satanist confirmed.
Jul 26, 2020 5:25 PM - Veho: Was there ever any doubt?
Jul 26, 2020 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks comfy
Jul 26, 2020 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want a gaming cockpit designed like that
Jul 26, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0XnJQUG.gifv
Jul 26, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HMjRGna Well that's going to hurt for a while lol
Jul 26, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qIrHnrg Where will you be when she finds out you ate her last cookie
Jul 26, 2020 5:52 PM - TomRannd: lol. i'm about to test some new things for the course. i'll just to a texture swap. gotta knock possible problems off one by one
Jul 26, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sweet!!!
Jul 26, 2020 6:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nuWhvqu.mp4
Jul 26, 2020 6:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho like his tuna shaken not stirred. 
Jul 26, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: Stop tuna shaming me  ;O;
Jul 26, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vWcbsEj.png
Jul 26, 2020 7:25 PM - sp3off: me with the 5.05 ps4 jailbreak release : wow nice, i see that there's a lot of things we can do !
Jul 26, 2020 7:26 PM - sp3off: me on the 6.72 release : how do we use this, how do we... wait, i don't know anything !
Jul 26, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: http://supermariobroscrossover.com/resources/super-mario-bros-crossover.84
Jul 26, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: Flash required.
Jul 26, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I've had tuna pizza, but I have had seafood pizza before which was good
Jul 26, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shrimp and crab I think was one it
Jul 26, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking at some recipes though tuna pizza would probably be good
Jul 26, 2020 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: seafood pizza is ok
Jul 26, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: my friend makes a tuna pizza where the tuna is used as the base instead of dough
Jul 26, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: he says it's good
Jul 26, 2020 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: tuna is rather bland on its own though, it won't be the most interesting pizza ever to say the least
Jul 26, 2020 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: depends on what else you put on it
Jul 26, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess if you are doing fish pizza might as well go all out and put some anchovies on it 
Jul 26, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: The one I had today was tomato sauce, tuna, cheese, red onions, capers and olives.
Jul 26, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: A lot of the recipes call for corn on a tuna pizza, I would avoid it.
Jul 26, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like corn
Jul 26, 2020 9:01 PM - TomRannd: good news! the texture swap worked.
Jul 26, 2020 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not saying no to an excuse to put corn on pizza
Jul 26, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: I like corn in general, I just think tuna pizza is better without it, but most recipes I've seen online call for it.
Jul 26, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: I would recommend dusting the crust with cornmeal before baking for texture.
Jul 26, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: You can make the crust with cornmeal but if you add too much it gets grainy and bad.
Jul 26, 2020 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have seen corn starch but not cornmeal
Jul 26, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like tuna casserole with potato chips on the top....
Jul 26, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Egg noodles and cream of mushroom soup pepper so good
Jul 26, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Redmi-Note-9-vs-Redmi-Note-9-Pro-Does-the-Snapdragon-720G-powered-Pro-model-truly-offer-Pro-performance.483034.0.html
Jul 26, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So glad I payed a tiny bit more and got the pro one lol
Jul 26, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/burgerfi-debuts-gourmet-ceo-burger-and-promotes-it-to-the-top-of-its-menu-300290165.html
Jul 26, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My dinner tonight lol
Jul 26, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: yummers
Jul 26, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: wanna share it with me? the wife can starve 
Jul 26, 2020 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, forget tuna shame.
Jul 26, 2020 11:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get a tuna melt 
Jul 27, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tuna Melt yes!!!
Jul 27, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom it was good not sure if 13 dollars good but I am satisfied
Jul 27, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess for like a special treat it fits
Jul 27, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had some Jimmy John's for dinner cuz I'm too lazy to make dinner lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol bootleggers club, best sandwich there 
Jul 27, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got those MoCA adapters showing up tomorrow supposedly, so that's nice, get to test that out
Jul 27, 2020 12:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of sandwich can I put ketchup on? 
Jul 27, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: None of them
Jul 27, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you're like 8 years old
Jul 27, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 27, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You only put ketchup on things that are utterly bland that you don't want to taste
Jul 27, 2020 12:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: sonic: cheese melt
Jul 27, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like basic bitch fries
Jul 27, 2020 12:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: need some kind of tomato on that anyways
Jul 27, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or garbage hot dogs made of filler
Jul 27, 2020 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 27, 2020 12:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ketchup on hotdogs is common
Jul 27, 2020 1:16 AM - Chary: i realized i hate ketchup on its own
Jul 27, 2020 1:16 AM - Chary: like, ketchup for fries? no way
Jul 27, 2020 1:17 AM - Chary: i can't use it as a dipping sauce...it tastes awful
Jul 27, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's basically sugar water with a hint of tomato
Jul 27, 2020 1:17 AM - Chary: but it's okay when it's mixed with other stuff, like on hotdogs or burgers
Jul 27, 2020 1:17 AM - Chary: with mustard, mayo, etc
Jul 27, 2020 1:17 AM - Chary: is it that dilluted? ew
Jul 27, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fine for kids ;O;
Jul 27, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 41% tomato basically
Jul 27, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or at least that's the minimum amount to be considered ketchup lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:20 AM - TomRannd: ahhhhhh this is giving me the biggest headache everrr
Jul 27, 2020 1:20 AM - TomRannd: stupid course modeling. god damn never try it you will never do it >
Jul 27, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Heinz is like tomato "concentrate" instead of just good ol' tomatoes
Jul 27, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that's just US only, in the EU they use actual tomatoes lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some good ketchup brands though, just expensive. I tried making homemade ketchup once, but ehh
Jul 27, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Better than store bought but not worth the effort tbh lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:28 AM - TomRannd: i like your coping skills tom. i would much rather have a conversation about ketchup then figuring out my course design issues.
Jul 27, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, discussing food is important 
Jul 27, 2020 1:29 AM - TomRannd: yes, yes it is.
Jul 27, 2020 1:29 AM - TomRannd: ahem, so you wanted boobies in the course?
Jul 27, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make it all tits
Jul 27, 2020 1:33 AM - TomRannd: lol should i just make it one nipple for each texture?
Jul 27, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://news.avclub.com/here-s-the-original-doom-but-with-every-image-and-soun-1798251446 < just like this
Jul 27, 2020 1:36 AM - TomRannd: alright. give me like 30 mins and i'll hook you up
Jul 27, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Give kenenthk 3o seconds and he can give you herpes! Lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And a lifetime of regret but that's free lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24R0IH
Jul 27, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aided by Florida Man of course!
Jul 27, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish there was a Florida Man comic book.... Lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gets high and fights the other super heros lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man action figure! https://imgur.com/gallery/kSoLW50
Jul 27, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Adding to the Christmas Wish List https://imgur.com/gallery/rt4zKhM
Jul 27, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rreDygU.jpg
Jul 27, 2020 3:22 AM - TomRannd: https://gbatemp.net/attachments/2001-01-26_00-45-33-493_top-jpg.218995/
Jul 27, 2020 3:22 AM - TomRannd: just for you tom
Jul 27, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loo
Jul 27, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: L ol
Jul 27, 2020 3:52 AM - TomRannd: it;s great huh?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 28, 2020)

Jul 27, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think I seen a dead kid come in the ER
Jul 27, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They did narcan and everything kid was just no response
Jul 27, 2020 4:44 AM - TomRannd: damn,
Jul 27, 2020 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs are bad mmkay lol
Jul 27, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Police are questioning the two people who drove him in
Jul 27, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have called an ambulance
Jul 27, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit he just walked out lol
Jul 27, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They gave him a bigger dose inside the ER and he jumped up
Jul 27, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He might be back tonight
Jul 27, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ABKO-Aluminium-Cherry-Dye-Sublimated-Texture/dp/B07Q7NP7S2
Jul 27, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap lol
Jul 27, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-z490-taichi/2
Jul 27, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When did 370 dollar motherboards become mid range?
Jul 27, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YvT_gqs5ETk
Jul 27, 2020 9:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't lol
Jul 27, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That review says it is lol
Jul 27, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it only has 3 M.2 slots and WiFi 6 so it's kind of crap lol
Jul 27, 2020 9:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: they all have wifi 6
Jul 27, 2020 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you compare to this i guess it is mid range lol https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-ROG-XII-Motherboard-ThunderboltEX/dp/B087LKNCW3/
Jul 27, 2020 9:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i wouldn't even call that consumer hardware, it's firmly prosumer/enthusiast
Jul 27, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Jul 27, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would call 200-300 mid range and even 300 is pushing high end in my opinion
Jul 27, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel under 200 starts hitting entry level
Jul 27, 2020 10:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newsweek.com/narcissists-psychopaths-face-mask-requirement-mandate-social-distancing-covid-19-coronavirus-1519732?fbclid=IwAR1uELgisazNjBbA9hMlGw1dfqnnB6GQAtBPhYqriA4NikJCFOb8xvd4rvs
Jul 27, 2020 10:50 AM - DinohScene: Only 3 M.2 slots are considered shit?
Jul 27, 2020 10:50 AM - DinohScene: Fuck I'm really living in the stoneage...
Jul 27, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dinoh I was being sarcastic 
Jul 27, 2020 10:53 AM - kenenthk: It's only high end if it has a apple logo
Jul 27, 2020 11:21 AM - DinohScene: Sarcastic or not, I'm still stuck to SATA 1 and USB 2 :c
Jul 27, 2020 11:21 AM - DinohScene: Okay, me server has SATA 2 and USB 3 :')
Jul 27, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My poor old PC only has 2 M.2 slots lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Total crap I should trade it in for a Comadore 64 lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rhfAjeK.jpg
Jul 27, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DHXh4jV
Jul 27, 2020 12:50 PM - Flame: sup shoutbox
Jul 27, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame!!!!
Jul 27, 2020 12:50 PM - Flame: Psionic which chinese cheap shit have you brought recently ?
Jul 27, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame in da house!!! call the fire department!!!
Jul 27, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got a new phone!!!
Jul 27, 2020 12:51 PM - Flame: im hot
Jul 27, 2020 12:51 PM - Flame: which one?
Jul 27, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-DotDisplay-Qualcomm-Snapdragon-Smartphone/dp/B0881TLSMD/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-p13n1_0?cv_ct_cx=Redmi+Note+9+Pro&dchild=1&keywords=Redmi+Note+9+Pro&pd_rd_i=B0881TLSMD&pd_rd_r=5eff316d-6af1-4789-a134-00fe4dc5ba97&pd_rd_w=dp2ty&pd_rd_wg=HgxsB&pf_rd_p=13bf9bc7-d68d-44c3-9d2e-647020f56802&pf_rd_r=FVPH8ZMZFRMWNQEKGW2Y&psc=1&qid=1595854285&sr=1-1-791c2399-d602-4248-afbb-8a79
Jul 27, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:52 PM - Flame: that doesnt look bad bro not_bad.png
Jul 27, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ihlQlkT.mp4
Jul 27, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I installed TWRP and Rooted it with Magisk lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Jul 27, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that will buff right out with a good wax lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:55 PM - Flame: Psionic rooting is worthless these days really
Jul 27, 2020 12:55 PM - Flame: tell me an advantage of rooting
Jul 27, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lucky Patcher
Jul 27, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free apps and no coins or gems and stuff lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:57 PM - Flame: meh
Jul 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I installed a fantastic ad blocker at the Host file level
Jul 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no app needed to block ads  lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Modules in Magisk that can enhance sound quality and a ton of other stuff, updated GPU drivers... lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The list goes on lol
Jul 27, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can apply Android security patches... I have up to Aprils but newer is better lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: just finished origami king, it was amazing
Jul 27, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to play it someday
Jul 27, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it worns in yuzu
Jul 27, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: WORKS
Jul 27, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: do it
Jul 27, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mciEZKSvva8
Jul 27, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What version the pxi and nst or what ever files didn't work 
Jul 27, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything else I have mostly works fine in Yuzu
Jul 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/15928/qualcomm-announces-quick-charge-5-pdpps-up-to-100w
Jul 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 watt phone charger lol
Jul 27, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now your phone can double as a laser weapon and recharge in seconds
Jul 27, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YFuylTo.mp4
Jul 27, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Didn't we comment on the 100W phone charger a few days ago? And inflatable batteries.
Jul 27, 2020 2:59 PM - BORTZ: NANO MACHINES SUS
Jul 27, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: Nani machines?
Jul 27, 2020 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn it qualcomm just use USB-PD
Jul 27, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: why you gotta call it something else
Jul 27, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only gonna confuse people
Jul 27, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and yeah this isn't gonna be used in phones
Jul 27, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's gonna be used in like ARM laptops (lol) and tablets
Jul 27, 2020 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: exactly the areas where USB-PD is already being utilized fully
Jul 27, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is using USB-PD
Jul 27, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But gotta have that fancy name to trick people to spending more money ;O;
Jul 27, 2020 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what i said
Jul 27, 2020 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it changes nothing
Jul 27, 2020 6:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: Does it matter what kind of DVI adapter i get to convert VGA signal?
Jul 27, 2020 6:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: my GPU has DVI I and since its digital and analogue signal
Jul 27, 2020 6:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: any adapter would work?
Jul 27, 2020 6:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: or do i exactly need to get a DVI I or DVI A adapter?
Jul 27, 2020 6:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: judging by the pins of the adapter it looks like a DVI I adapter but the packaging itself is saying DVI A
Jul 27, 2020 6:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm guessing the pins are just decorational?
Jul 27, 2020 6:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: maybe the DVI A on packaging is saying that its a passive adapter, since a active one for converting from digital to analogue would look different, like a box or something?
Jul 27, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the port is DVI-I, it shouldn't matter since DVI-I passes both
Jul 27, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't think I've seen many DVI-a adapters TBH
Jul 27, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: i think all the adapters I have are just DVI-I to VGA
Jul 27, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it still shouldn't matter, AFAIK
Jul 27, 2020 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I have a DVI-A to VGA adapter laying around I think
Jul 27, 2020 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've never actually seen a gpu that only supports DVI-A through the port, and it would be kind of a shitty thing to do since most of the adapters don't have the right connector so you'd have to break pins off
Jul 27, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've seen it on those super shit OEM GPUs, but otherwise not seen one on a GPU
Jul 27, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: also pointless since no monitors do analog through dvi so the only purpose for the port would be adapting it to VGA, so just put VGA there instead
Jul 27, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: they probably intended for DVI-A to replace VGA for analog video but instead analog video just went away so it was never used
Jul 27, 2020 8:03 PM - TomRannd: hdmi to any anything > everything else
Jul 27, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: no.
Jul 27, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: displayport is objectively the best
Jul 27, 2020 8:06 PM - TomRannd: hmph.
Jul 27, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you can't convert hdmi to displayport
Jul 27, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Displayport >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> HDMI
Jul 27, 2020 8:08 PM - TomRannd: lol tom you see the course?
Jul 27, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jul 27, 2020 8:09 PM - TomRannd: it's in the meme box,
Jul 27, 2020 8:09 PM - TomRannd: https://gbatemp.net/#gallery-2
Jul 27, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew I don't look at the membox
Jul 27, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What am I, 12?
Jul 27, 2020 8:11 PM - TomRannd: >: ( just fricken look at the link
Jul 27, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't, I don't have a memebox
Jul 27, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I'm not 12 ;O;
Jul 27, 2020 8:15 PM - TomRannd: you mothefu- ugh fine i'll upload it to imgur you troll
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - TomRannd: https://imgur.com/gallery/jgKSOyo
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not a troll, I don't have the memebox
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got rid of it
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12
Jul 27, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 27, 2020 8:17 PM - TomRannd: lmfao okay then.
Jul 27, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/tpibvp < You can disable stuff lol
Jul 27, 2020 8:18 PM - TomRannd: well. i like the meme box! guess i'm twelve!
Jul 27, 2020 8:18 PM - TomRannd: >: )
Jul 27, 2020 8:21 PM - TomRannd: think i'm gonna format my pc
Jul 27, 2020 8:21 PM - TomRannd: too much shit i don't want.
Jul 27, 2020 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 27, 2020 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not 12 either but there are some genuinely funny images in there
Jul 27, 2020 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: about 5% of them i'd say make it worth going through them on occasion
Jul 27, 2020 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i'm just killing time
Jul 27, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: got it all the way at the bottom though, so i only see it when i want to
Jul 27, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who needs a meme box when you have a Veho box?
Jul 27, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: Nobody  
Jul 27, 2020 9:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: think i got the right thing then
Jul 27, 2020 9:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: wanna use the old VGA monitor since its sick with old games
Jul 27, 2020 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: not sure why but PS2 games on native resolution on that thing looks fantastic
Jul 27, 2020 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: even tho the resolution of it is 720p+
Jul 27, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it a CRT or just an old LCD?
Jul 27, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got an iMac G3, one of CRT AIO macs and god SNES games look great on that thing emulated
Jul 27, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cV9kmkG.mp4
Jul 27, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, why would I need a memebox when I have a perfectly good Veho?
Jul 27, 2020 9:16 PM - TomRannd: hmph
Jul 27, 2020 9:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: nah its not CRT
Jul 27, 2020 9:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: just an really old lcd monitor
Jul 27, 2020 9:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: anything new looks terrible on it
Jul 27, 2020 9:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: but old stuffs great
Jul 27, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from MoCA adapter land!
Jul 27, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 27, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What's the speed like?
Jul 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it over 9000? lol
Jul 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it maxes out my ISP speeds lol
Jul 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So at least 280mbps
Jul 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Jul 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I suspect it's actually hitting 1gbps, which is honestly impressive lol
Jul 27, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably what I have here installed by my ISP
Jul 27, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And install took legit like 10 minutes lol
Jul 27, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9 of which were spent figuring out which coax cable was the one for the living room outside since none of them are labeled 
Jul 27, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's super lazy just hook it up to the old stuff and bam network lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real nice, just passes through DHCP, didn't need to config anything, real fancy lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd honestly pay full price for that lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was half expecting like maybe weird interference with the modem or signal degradation or something, but it's all pretty much fine
Jul 27, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ZyXEL-Ethernet-Adapter-1-4Gbps-HLA4205/dp/B07D8Y4N5J/ref=pd_lpo_147_t_2/138-8097267-7493016?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07D8Y4N5J&pd_rd_r=9fb43947-6740-49c0-8764-34fe8356081c&pd_rd_w=epZmS&pd_rd_wg=6IoEI&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=P3XT9DZNJWA5S9B2A9SJ&psc=1&refRID=P3XT9DZNJWA5S9B2A9SJ
Jul 27, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 132 dollars I guess? lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Dual-Band-Wireless-Extender-Ethernet/dp/B00FKTMWDE/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=Moca+Adapter&qid=1595891040&s=electronics&sr=1-9
Jul 27, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you couldn't turn off the wireless and use those lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Arris-MEB1100-ETHERNET-Bridge-Frontier/dp/B07PWPKG6Z/ref=sr_1_49?dchild=1&keywords=Moca+Adapter&qid=1595891108&s=electronics&sr=1-49
Jul 27, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The exact box I have here.
Jul 27, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking around says they are good up to about 150Mbps lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 200Mbps depending on what web page I am looking... So the specs are not super clear lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the cheapo wifi extender thing is only 150mbps I believe, MoCA 1.0 I think
Jul 27, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost actually bought those lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can disable the wifi, and it has 2 ethernet ports
Jul 27, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if I were using it for my gaming desktop I'd want it to be as fast as possible
Jul 27, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ones I got uses MoCA 2.0, which is supposed to be capable of 1gbps lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have to do a local network test whenever I move everything upstairs
Jul 27, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey, I could probably even use my old TP link router as an ethernet Switch lol
Jul 27, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get my iMac G3 connected via that instead of bridging my Pi 4 
Jul 27, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 28, 2020 12:30 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/27/us/rare-blue-lobster-ohio-scn-trnd/index.html bad buisness move that could've been a $200 plate
Jul 28, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch3nh5vMzno
Jul 28, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nsX9nUFIBc
Jul 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bc_bjk8tnE
Jul 28, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool, I like that you can hook it up to a TV OR take it with you like the Switch lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:28 AM - MyDsiXlIsStuckOnPictoChat: how can i play psx games on ds pleaseeee
Jul 28, 2020 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Put vg your ds ontop of a playstation
Jul 28, 2020 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Ds
Jul 28, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IF you mean The New Nintendo 3DS you can play some PS1 games at full speed via emulation
Jul 28, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The OG 3DS no way
Jul 28, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 on old DS or even DSi lol no....
Jul 28, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool, I like that you can hook it up to a TV OR take it with you like the Switch lol < we're supposed to be getting a review unit of one at some point
Jul 28, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Real neat, decent price too
Jul 28, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Jul 28, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $120 or something for the kit, excluding the Pi
Jul 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately I didn't get the unit 
Jul 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 200 bucks all in minus external controllers
Jul 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: EVEN THOUGH I REVIEWED THE OTHER KIT SO I'D HAVE A GOOD PERSPECTIVE CHARY
Jul 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, $155 if you just buy the 2gb Pi 4 lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom you know it would be good
Jul 28, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need more than that for emulation
Jul 28, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At least stuff the Pi emulates lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would still need a fat Micro SD for all those games lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, just shove like 128gb for another $20 lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good enough ;O;
Jul 28, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was tempted to buy the kit tbh. But then server stuff, and iMac G3...lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 256GB one still in the package on my desk lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need some 512GB ones now....
Jul 28, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I didn't know GaN chargers where so common on Amazon lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are the gallium chargers right?
Jul 28, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be smaller and more efficient or something
Jul 28, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Gallium Arsenic Nitride
Jul 28, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Way more efficient and cooler running and cleaner power and more power
Jul 28, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be seeing it in more and more stuff eventually
Jul 28, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't it just be Gallium Nitride? Ga is Gallium, N for Nitrogen
Jul 28, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nitride yes your right the other thing I mentioned not yet
Jul 28, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Future tech shit lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait for the loaded carbon nanotubes
Jul 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Replace things like LEDs and batteries and a few other things
Jul 28, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want long distance wireless charging pls 
Jul 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's going to require a few new techa
Jul 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Techs
Jul 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, not gonna be a thing for a while lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Quantum entitlement might pull it off but I am not sure.
Jul 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Entanglement even
Jul 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I know there is some company that has like 30ft wireless power
Jul 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Using IR IIRC
Jul 28, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooff I bet you can see God exposed to that EM
Jul 28, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/wi-charge-introduces-the-powerpuck-an-ultra-compact-long-range-wireless-charger-that-installs-in-seconds-300974972.html
Jul 28, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah this thing
Jul 28, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not real god but people say they see spiritual shit when exposed to super strong EM lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 100mw to 30ft!!! Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They have one that can do like 2w to 10ft lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, still a loooong way before you're charging your phone or powering your home electronics 
Jul 28, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking phones and stuff with no batteries lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like your phone would run off the wireless signal
Jul 28, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, not practical if you ever leave your house lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not unless the charge device is implemented everywhere lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, y'know, will never happen lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No I'm mean your wireless like the signal you make calls on lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or from space pretty much in this reality lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But shit the phone company would bill you for electric too lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Point to point energy data transfer over quantum entanglement but this would probably hit like 10 years or so before literally star trek style transportation


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 29, 2020)

Jul 28, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/07/27/239212/what-the-heroin-industry-can-teach-us-about-solar-power
Jul 28, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So environmentalists should switch to heroin got it... lol
Jul 28, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk what kind of tablet? Like Android 8 or 9 or 10 or 7 inches 8 inches or 9 or 10? Also what you mainly gonna use it for? Netflix or Emulation or just basic web browsing?
Jul 28, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000329527215.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.2cab784aMeUeUF&algo_pvid=8d567075-c210-4692-b95d-fb0a7fb28b4f&algo_expid=8d567075-c210-4692-b95d-fb0a7fb28b4f-19&btsid=0ab50f6215959106745403272e976f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Jul 28, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one is a bit over 100 but the specs seem solid for a tablet (except the camera that's pretty low end, good enough for video calls and that's probably it.)
Jul 28, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is 2 for just the tablet, one is 119 and one is 129 IF I was buying it I would spend the extra 10 bucks for the better storage and extra gig of RAM.
Jul 28, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Android-Tablet-Black/dp/B07VDB92RK/ref=sxin_7_ac_d_pm?ac_md=3-1-QmV0d2VlbiAkMTAwIGFuZCAkMjAw-ac_d_pm&cv_ct_cx=Android+Tablet&dchild=1&keywords=Android+Tablet&pd_rd_i=B07VDB92RK&pd_rd_r=244ff714-dbb4-4592-8640-bccccf22c00f&pd_rd_w=eGb17&pd_rd_wg=CMYf6&pf_rd_p=6fa2c4b2-cf77-4ff1-a22d-406e154f5c4b&pf_rd_r=7M4D7Y6WHH8R0J2S71WX&psc=1&qid=1595911364&sr=1-2-22d05c05-
Jul 28, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one seems nice too  lol
Jul 28, 2020 5:10 AM - James_: Looking at the Coming Soon bit gives me depression
Jul 28, 2020 6:18 AM - TomRannd: bored lvl 100
Jul 28, 2020 6:25 AM - kenenthk: I hear dying kills boredum
Jul 28, 2020 6:49 AM - TomRannd: you know wha.
Jul 28, 2020 6:49 AM - TomRannd: ken you are a genius
Jul 28, 2020 7:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/AIh34Iv
Jul 28, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a nibble lol
Jul 28, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RmDAVx6
Jul 28, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8zw4POZ.mp4
Jul 28, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vcvyPlW.mp4
Jul 28, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aH9a57H.mp4
Jul 28, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DV75Fcf LOL
Jul 28, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mr7A7Wn Florida Man at it again lol
Jul 28, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u0wNh5g looks like an episode of Reno 911 lol
Jul 28, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MryCAKN
Jul 28, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s1AWF1H.png
Jul 28, 2020 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: florida man is getting smarter
Jul 28, 2020 10:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: if we're not careful he'll soon be president
Jul 28, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He already is lol
Jul 28, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump moved to Florida lol
Jul 28, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/B55hf1L.jpg
Jul 28, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VwLQPQY.jpg
Jul 28, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7KxmNhH.png
Jul 28, 2020 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: so apparently the leaked N64 source is all incomplete and missing files, that sucks
Jul 28, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4CgNT89
Jul 28, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's a shame, but hopefully there is some bits in there to help emulation.
Jul 28, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OyhowZq
Jul 28, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FQkPcsj
Jul 28, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2Q43UsJ
Jul 28, 2020 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: potentially but what i'm thinking is they can reconstruct the missing pieces from the final game or from compiled .o files if they are there, similar to the sm64 disassembly but it would be a much smaller job because most of the source is there and can be used to cross reference
Jul 28, 2020 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it would still be pretty illegal and not actually useful for much in the end so it would be pointless
Jul 28, 2020 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: even for emulation any emulator made or improved by looking at that code would be illegal
Jul 28, 2020 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: the most we might see is some native ports, some odd romhacks distributed on warez sites using the leaked code
Jul 28, 2020 12:56 PM - Anthos: Hello people, will someone have a save file or save editor for the Snack World game Nintendo Switch?
Jul 28, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well emulators that are improved by _looking_ at native code is just fine, it's _using_ that native code that would get someone in trouble. Learning how something works based off it's source and then creating/improving your own implementation isn't illegal in any way
Jul 28, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: Can they sue you for plagiarism?  
Jul 28, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new phone plays PSP games perfect 
Jul 28, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For all like 12 PSP games I would play lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think one of the God of War games just black screens on me though 
Jul 28, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: I recall one of the GOW games could unlock the CPU to run at full speed, maybe the emulator can't quite do that.
Jul 28, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chains of Olympus, the game didn't unlock the CPU though the devs just spammed Sony until they released a firmware update to make it run at 333mhz instead of 222mhz lol
Jul 28, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Same thing really  
Jul 28, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: The CPU was capable of 333MHz but was running 222 for "ordinary" games to save battery.
Jul 28, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it working yyayy lll
Jul 28, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned off fast buffer effects or something
Jul 28, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vulcan works great and kind of want to try out VR mode lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you have VR play PSP in VR then tell me it's dumb so I don't waste my time lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't need to play it to tell you it's dumb ;O;
Jul 28, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is kinda neat playing old console games on like a "theater sized" screen though lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lUQwa0n.mp4
Jul 28, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says it can simulate a 50 inch screen lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho tree got revenge
Jul 28, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google Cardboard might be worth it than....
Jul 28, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just find one of those plastic things for like $5
Jul 28, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I seen them in Amazon
Jul 28, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'd probably get 7 dollars worth of use lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm they Max out at 6 inches?
Jul 28, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my phone is 6.25 inch? Lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6.67 inches 
Jul 28, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have been cooler at 6.66 inches lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: I have some weird crappy quality one that was part of a store's points and rewards bullshit.
Jul 28, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: Cost $1, and they had a Star Wars themed VR app.
Jul 28, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: But it turns out you have to unlock everything in there by collecting cards that you get by spending money in the store.
Jul 28, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: So now I have a crappy cardboard VR thingy and nothing to do.
Jul 28, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: I tried some 3D videos on... Youtube  
Jul 28, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: But the lenses are wonky so eh.
Jul 28, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I would love to see it Veho 
Jul 28, 2020 2:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ANKQo5l.png
Jul 28, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: https://a.allegroimg.com/original/11d362/fcdeec454811a30615724d3913de
Jul 28, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: Hmm, there might be scans of the cards out there.
Jul 28, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: So I could unlock the content.
Jul 28, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: Hmm.
Jul 28, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's pretty cool
Jul 28, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm jealous lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is too big for VR
Jul 28, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? your phone size shouldn't matter
Jul 28, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've seen VR headsets for 7in tablets lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When 7in used to mean tablet and not phone 
Jul 28, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't find any on Amazon Tom 
Jul 28, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  even lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 inches Max 
Jul 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/DESTEK-Headset-Protected-Smartphones-5-5-6-5in/dp/B07WHK2Z42/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=phone+vr&qid=1595948082&sr=8-4 < literally first result lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6.8" screen support 
Jul 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 32 bucks lol
Jul 28, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But at least it would work
Jul 28, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah you probably won't find like a $10 one for larger phones, since you need a bit more plastic for it, but yeah there are plenty lol
Jul 28, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been half tempted to get one of those super cheapo Gear VR kits that always shows up on shopgoodwill for like $10 that no one buys lol
Jul 28, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But would probably never use it lol
Jul 28, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's what will keep me from buying that one... 32 bucks is more than the 5 minutes I would use it for lol
Jul 28, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just think of all the VR porn you could watch!
Jul 28, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: FPV  
Jul 28, 2020 4:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG 
Jul 28, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/fanen-Headset-Glasses-Wide-Angle-Smartphone/dp/B08CGNQRKZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=Vr+headset+7+inches&qid=1595953785&sr=8-6
Jul 28, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's a little better lol
Jul 28, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: I want a Razor Crazy Kart. To go to work  
Jul 28, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FrGFjAlawmg
Jul 28, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks pretty fun if you ask me lol
Jul 28, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Jul 28, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: Same speed and range as an average electric scooter but I get to sit my fat ass down and drift along.
Jul 28, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KpWxLgi
Jul 28, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/hzdp7y/wcgw_stepping_on_a_wire/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Jul 28, 2020 5:18 PM - Veho: Spiderman, Spiderman.
Jul 28, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/hzek3t/highlights_from_an_nba_game/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Jul 28, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like he could have caught that....
Jul 28, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Whatcouldgowrong/comments/hzh3uu/wcgw_hitting_your_head_with_a_brick/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Jul 28, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello again from 144hz land!
Jul 28, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 5:36 PM - Flame: hello from 60hz land
Jul 28, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha! What a peasant
Jul 28, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Moved one of my many desks and my gaming desktop upstairs to the living room, so I can watch babby and enjoy the life of a gamer at the same time lol
Jul 28, 2020 5:37 PM - Flame:  sir can i have 144hz, please
Jul 28, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No 
Jul 28, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't get your 144hz until you pay your Tom Bombadildo 
Jul 28, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I missed having 3 monitors
Jul 28, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a nice mechanical keyboard
Jul 28, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And basically everything about my gaming desktop
Jul 28, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my old router setup as an ethernet switch, so now I have at least 4 ethernet ports upstairs which is good
Jul 28, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Route all the things! lol
Jul 28, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR thingy arrives Arriving Aug 21 - Sep 14
Jul 28, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/fanen-Headset-Glasses-Wide-Angle-Smartphone/dp/B08CGNQRKZ/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=Vr+headset+7+inches&qid=1595953785&sr=8-6
Jul 28, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Check out that modern miracle of technology lol
Jul 28, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now when they say VR they actually just mean like 3D?
Jul 28, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/asus-introduces-rog-swift-gaming-pg329q-monitor-175-hz-refresh-rate/amp/
Jul 28, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 144Hz is slow now? Lol
Jul 28, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RNYMiQC.mp4
Jul 28, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: No need to post that fleshlight gif, Psi.
Jul 28, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know me too well lol
Jul 28, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/98856761
Jul 28, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, only 175hz?
Jul 28, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Needs more 300hz kthx
Jul 28, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.razer.com/Gaming-System/Razer-Blade-C5/p/RZ09-03305E43-R3U1 < 300hz laptop 
Jul 28, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 144hz is enough for me I think
Jul 28, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My iMac G3 can do 117hz 
Jul 28, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...at 640x480 
Jul 28, 2020 7:38 PM - Memoir: $3000USD... And it's only a 2080 Super ;o;... And
Jul 28, 2020 7:38 PM - Memoir: At least they give you a pair of earbuds for your spending.
Jul 28, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Razer and their "Apple" tax lol
Jul 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'm honestly very impressed with the Razer Blade 14 I have, they do make really good laptops
Jul 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just
Jul 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dumb expensive lol
Jul 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't pay more than the $700 I paid for mine, i7 7700hq, GTX 1060, 16GB of RAM.
Jul 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: The site offered me a $10 off coupon, so it's just $2989.
Jul 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: Score!
Jul 28, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a steal!
Jul 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Memoir: Once in a lifetime! I heard their laptops are good, but yeah.. Pricing is important.
Jul 28, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, people like paying for quality
Jul 28, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as that still happens, they'll still be expensive
Jul 28, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I'd buy any Razer product brand new, but shit I'll buy a used one for the right price lol
Jul 28, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: 144Hz is slow now? Lol <- you're late, 300hz exists 
Jul 28, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: rtx 2070 and 2080 laptops are super expensive, it's not razer's fault
Jul 28, 2020 9:09 PM - PizzaBitez: Are we allowed to do small giveaways?
Jul 28, 2020 9:11 PM - TomRannd: depends on what you're giving away
Jul 28, 2020 9:11 PM - TomRannd: and how, etc
Jul 28, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it in the wts section
Jul 28, 2020 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure, people give away steam games and other games all the time
Jul 28, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: I gave people my balls once. They were well received.
Jul 28, 2020 9:12 PM - PizzaBitez: Hm. I dont have access to that section yet!
Jul 28, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on what it is, you can try asking a staff member about allowing it in another section. Contact one of the supervisors and they'll sort you out
Jul 28, 2020 9:13 PM - TomRannd: well, go do something useful lol. go make 100 posts and come back
Jul 28, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If not, just have to wait until you hit 100 posts
Jul 28, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or do it here 
Jul 28, 2020 9:13 PM - TomRannd: haha yeah give us your stuff <3
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - PizzaBitez: lol. Guess I'll just hit a hundred posts and then do it
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - PizzaBitez: 
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: give it to me
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - PizzaBitez: gotta call me dad first
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - PizzaBitez: /s
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - TomRannd: really just go around on releases and say, "omg nice work" and then you'll get there
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - TomRannd: or bribe me and i'll like everysingle post
Jul 28, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't encourage people to spam 
Jul 28, 2020 9:15 PM - TomRannd: ir's not spam! maybe he means it!
Jul 28, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah don't do that, make meaningful posts 
Jul 28, 2020 9:15 PM - TomRannd: tsk tsk. just uh... idk go like start a nice conversation in the snes gigaleak post lol
Jul 28, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll show you a gigaleak
Jul 28, 2020 9:19 PM - PizzaBitez: Yeah i dont plan on spamming
Jul 28, 2020 9:19 PM - PizzaBitez: I just will get my count up over the next couple of days
Jul 28, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: It's pretty easy to get 100 meaningful posts on this forum, just go out there and mingle.
Jul 28, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make a controversial thread about Nintendo and then reply to all the butthurt ;O;
Jul 28, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: p1ng would ban him for plagiarism.
Jul 28, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: 
Jul 28, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax
Jul 28, 2020 9:30 PM - TomRannd: lmao he actually bribed me
Jul 28, 2020 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng bribed you?
Jul 28, 2020 10:02 PM - TomRannd: no, the pizza dude lol. he bribed me with a ten dollar eshop card if i were to like all his posts. so i did. but i declined the card because i cant use it and i'm too lazy to do a region change and suffer the consequences
Jul 28, 2020 11:14 PM - PizzaBitez: Haha
Jul 28, 2020 11:14 PM - PizzaBitez: antone from the US WANT A CARD
Jul 28, 2020 11:18 PM - kenenthk: Black lives matter burger? https://thetakeout.com/watermelon-burgers-with-goat-cheese-and-gremolata-a-gr-1844471871
Jul 28, 2020 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: pizza dude? wut?
Jul 28, 2020 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: margen would like all his posts for free if he was still around
Jul 28, 2020 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken thats racist
Jul 28, 2020 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've heard of grilled watermelon, but i like my watermelon ice cold, its refreshing
Jul 28, 2020 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: might try it out sometime though
Jul 28, 2020 11:31 PM - kenenthk: I didnt make it racist rap music did
Jul 28, 2020 11:49 PM - PizzaBitez: C0C4J4CYMWYS85CK
Jul 28, 2020 11:49 PM - PizzaBitez: US ONLY
Jul 28, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 28, 2020 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: US only eh? we'll see about that
Jul 28, 2020 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: ....damn, didn't work 
Jul 28, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: lmao yeah i've already tried using it
Jul 28, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: but it didn't work
Jul 28, 2020 11:51 PM - TomRannd: he bribed me with that card lol
Jul 28, 2020 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it's fake
Jul 28, 2020 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh.. its for wallet funds? well duh i tried to activate it as a game lol
Jul 28, 2020 11:55 PM - PizzaBitez: I bought it on amazon
Jul 28, 2020 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that it would work anyway
Jul 28, 2020 11:55 PM - PizzaBitez: Wym fake.
Jul 28, 2020 11:56 PM - PizzaBitez: lol I’ll buy another one right now
Jul 28, 2020 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing 
Jul 28, 2020 11:58 PM - TomRannd: lmao he meant...
Jul 28, 2020 11:58 PM - TomRannd: lol nvm
Jul 29, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weOF9_FGjOk
Jul 29, 2020 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 29, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 29, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk how you doing man?
Jul 29, 2020 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Stop ignoring my cream
Jul 29, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZP9CU-RPpw
Jul 29, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk do you need such a thing?
Jul 29, 2020 2:52 AM - kenenthk: Could you ask your daughter if it really works 
Jul 29, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 30, 2020)

Jul 29, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLCsmPxaCCs
Jul 29, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: WTF was it released or not... Destroy All Humans PSP?
Jul 29, 2020 4:15 AM - Stealphie: It wasn't.
Jul 29, 2020 4:15 AM - Stealphie: It was supposed to come out but it got cancelled
Jul 29, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks 
Jul 29, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would play that on my phone lol
Jul 29, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/destroy-all-humans-psp-sony/dp/b0013raths
Jul 29, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is sad lol it makes me sad lol
Jul 29, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how far they got in development
Jul 29, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Destroy_All_Humans!_Big_Willy_Unleashed
Jul 29, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Canceled due to control issues.... Lol
Jul 29, 2020 5:07 AM - Veho: They couldn't map the Wiimote controls to PSP buttons in a playable way?
Jul 29, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess so Veho 
Jul 29, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But there was also games on the PS2 so the loss of one analog stick I guess mattered that much?
Jul 29, 2020 9:04 AM - Veho: I guess you can map the wiimote pointer to one analog, tilt sensor to the other, and motions to buttons, but with only one analog stick you're stuck.
Jul 29, 2020 9:06 AM - Veho: I know a lot of PSP ports were criticized, that the lack of a second analog made controls awkward.
Jul 29, 2020 9:06 AM - Veho: Now imagine something that was native to the Wii and its bizarro controllers.
Jul 29, 2020 9:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't seem like a game that even needs the IR pointer
Jul 29, 2020 9:15 AM - Seriel: Big willy? Outstanding name
Jul 29, 2020 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think they could make destroy all humans work just by having strafe left and right, and a button to turn in place
Jul 29, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: and otherwise controlling normally with the stick
Jul 29, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know but it seems like it would be possible to get it to work somehow lol
Jul 29, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or rather would have
Jul 29, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I bricked my new phone
Jul 29, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you can reflash it easily then it's not really bricked
Jul 29, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit Psi, I told you to stop flashing those damn chinese images 
Jul 29, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: Psi is a flasher?
Jul 29, 2020 2:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/S64LZrr.jpg
Jul 29, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Jul 29, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I tried to flash https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-redmi-note-9-pro-early-custom-developments-evolutionx-lineageos-171-custom-roms/
Jul 29, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lineage was fine but I didn't like it... so I tried Evolution X and that totally tanked it lol
Jul 29, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah it's hosed lol shows the logo for like a tenth of a second then over and over boot loop lol
Jul 29, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No TWRP no Fast Boot lol
Jul 29, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New phone will be here tomorrow lol
Jul 29, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Return the other one 
Jul 29, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Say it stopped working, get your money back 
Jul 29, 2020 4:22 PM - TomRannd: biig brain
Jul 29, 2020 4:22 PM - TomRannd: tom's a real brainiac
Jul 29, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I learned from the best
Jul 29, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Coughcough CHARYSCAMAZON coughcough
Jul 29, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, direct ethernet to an actual router instead of bridging with my Pi 4, I get like 50mbps transfer speeds on my iMac G3 
Jul 29, 2020 5:06 PM - TomRannd: i assume that's good?
Jul 29, 2020 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, it's pretty bad
Jul 29, 2020 5:20 PM - TomRannd: oh. well then darn
Jul 29, 2020 5:51 PM - Seriel: chary scamazon
Jul 29, 2020 5:51 PM - Seriel: thats a story id love to hear
Jul 29, 2020 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh
Jul 29, 2020 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: chary is a scammer?
Jul 29, 2020 6:24 PM - PizzaBitez: How do i become a GBA patreon member?
Jul 29, 2020 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.patreon.com/gbatemp
Jul 29, 2020 6:30 PM - PizzaBitez: So how do I connect my Patreon to my GBAtemp account?
Jul 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Contact Costello or shaunj
Jul 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Via PM
Jul 29, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:06 PM - TomRannd: i assume that's good? < And yes, for a 20 year old PC, that's quite good
Jul 29, 2020 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's no such thing as 50mbps ethernet afaik, it should be either 10 or 100
Jul 29, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it's running in 100mbps but not getting the full 100mbps which i would consider bad
Jul 29, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but you seem to be ignoring one teeny tiny bit of info. *IT'S A 20 YEAR OLD PC*. Show me a PC from 2000 that could actually do 100mbps
Jul 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: Excuses excuses.
Jul 29, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ i started out with dialup and then leeching off my neighbor's wifi
Jul 29, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't realize the G3 was that old
Jul 29, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: still, there has to be a way to get 100mbps
Jul 29, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On a 500mhz PPC CPU? No, probably not
Jul 29, 2020 9:03 PM - TheCasualties: damn i hate etsy. Never get notifications. This is the 2nd time i'm over a week late on an order b/c I didn't log into my etsy account to check
Jul 29, 2020 9:04 PM - TheCasualties: thankfully this person still wants the order so I'm not losing money doing a refund
Jul 29, 2020 9:05 PM - TheCasualties: really it's my fault for not checking, but I'll blame etsy lol
Jul 29, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile Etsy spams my email address with ads even though I keep unsubscribing from their notifications 
Jul 29, 2020 9:28 PM - TheCasualties: lol yeah! i still get those even!
Jul 29, 2020 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: World of Tanks, too. I've unsubscribed from their newsletters and updates at least 15 times this year, still get their damn emails
Jul 29, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't touched the game since it launched in english in like 2012 or whatever
Jul 29, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 29, 2020 9:32 PM - TheCasualties: oof, glad i never logged into that
Jul 29, 2020 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Fuck is the point in calling a reasturant to order if they're going to use doordash anyway
Jul 29, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the beta of World of Tanks...
Jul 29, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was more fun back then
Jul 29, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was alright, yeah
Jul 29, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: i miss when games required skill and not money.
Jul 29, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I stopped playing when it was no longer free lol
Jul 29, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it's still free... but you lose constantly to people who can pay for premium ammo lol
Jul 29, 2020 11:56 PM - TomRannd: amen. fuck those rich losers. god damn.
Jul 29, 2020 11:57 PM - TomRannd: me just wanting to shoot a friggen hole into a wall and then some beefed up clash of clans player comes and rapes me in wot
Jul 29, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my new phone will be here tomorrow morning and I can return my "old" one lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid update from Xaiomi relocked it, this time after I hack it... I am blocking updates lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:00 AM - TomRannd: updates are like the devil when it comes to rooted devices. at least, that's what i seems.
Jul 30, 2020 12:00 AM - TomRannd: it makes sense too
Jul 30, 2020 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Brb updating my hacked imac
Jul 30, 2020 12:02 AM - TomRannd: -
Jul 30, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should have known better but it was only like 10MBs so I thought it was just some UI stuff... It triggered the relock and from there my root stuff was all jacked up, that I didn't like lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 psi bricks new phone
Jul 30, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might just flash a custom ROM right away this time lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:04 AM - TomRannd: i don't know too much about rooting devices, but say you were to factory reset your rooted phone, would it un-root it? idk if root is like a perm thing or what not
Jul 30, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk too late I already bricked one. New new phone arrives in the morning lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Factory reset doesn't usually touch /system, which is where root is, so should be fine
Jul 30, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But if you flash a new /system, it'll be gone
Jul 30, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TomRand it should be permanent since I had installed a recovery TWRP but when it wouldn't boot, I when into that and tried to install the factory firmware and things went south fast lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did learn that flashing the factory ROM from TWRP is legit a no go lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:06 AM - TomRannd: ah i see. interesting.
Jul 30, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works but instant boot loop lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:07 AM - TomRannd: so wait, did you just get phone ROMs off the internet? lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah and they work but I did some mistakes lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-redmi-note-9-pro-early-custom-developments-evolutionx-lineageos-171-custom-roms/
Jul 30, 2020 12:08 AM - TomRannd: neat.
Jul 30, 2020 12:08 AM - TomRannd: lol is that even legal. not like i care
Jul 30, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Played with Lineage for a few hours before deciding I didn't like it, tried to move too Evolution X (was also a mistake)
Jul 30, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turns out you have to go to factory ROM then Evolution X so you don't fuck things up... lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not a phone expert by any means... Although I am quickly learning through trial and error lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:10 AM - TomRannd: that was me when i was doing hacky stuffy on the pi using kali.
Jul 30, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I read I can unbrick my phone by making a custom USB cable and using EDS or EDM mode (not doing that) lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:11 AM - kenenthk: How do you brick a pi
Jul 30, 2020 12:11 AM - TomRannd: lol what a huge waste of time it was too. i got everything set up, i was able to like hack into my exes emails and shit but i was just like. this is boring. so i reflashed my pi
Jul 30, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I can brick anything!
Jul 30, 2020 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Ikr your brain was bricked the minute you said Ido
Jul 30, 2020 12:12 AM - TomRannd: here, psi come brick my usb scharger
Jul 30, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol didn't you hear you can make chargers blow your phone up if you hack them lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:13 AM - kenenthk: Reminds me of psp days when you had to cut a trace in the battery to mod it
Jul 30, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/USB-Defender-Transfers-Smartphone-Guaranteed/dp/B01MXRQ4TZ
Jul 30, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:14 AM - TomRannd: yeah but see psi i just stick the hot lead and the cold lead into the outlet and charge my devices.
Jul 30, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:14 AM - kenenthk: You would still fi d a way to get malware psi
Jul 30, 2020 12:14 AM - TomRannd: psi just looking into the camera could classify as malware
Jul 30, 2020 12:15 AM - TomRannd: <3 psi
Jul 30, 2020 12:15 AM - kenenthk: Looking at psis daughter through a camera would be malware 
Jul 30, 2020 12:16 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 30, 2020 12:16 AM - TomRannd: poor psi
Jul 30, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I made that joke to the nurse at work
Jul 30, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She said you don't have a lot of pictures of you (on my phone) I was like yeah I don't wanna break the camera lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The sounds she made after that, I think she was a little moist maybe lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:17 AM - TomRannd: lol tfw you accidently emotionally destroy yourself
Jul 30, 2020 12:17 AM - kenenthk: You should've said I'm saving storage for you to be on it
Jul 30, 2020 12:17 AM - TomRannd: ooo good one
Jul 30, 2020 12:18 AM - kenenthk: There isnt a sd card out big enough to put gamerzmum on it
Jul 30, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate the way my voice sounds but everyone says I should be on radio I hate the way I look in pictures but women love me.
Jul 30, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I read an article that says that's normal? lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:19 AM - TomRannd: lol i look bad either way, it's okay. although they say my voice is "hot"
Jul 30, 2020 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Real men are always disappointed in themselves
Jul 30, 2020 12:19 AM - TomRannd: and yeah, it seems to be pretty normal.
Jul 30, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/jul/12/the-real-reason-the-sound-of-your-own-voice-makes-you-cringe
Jul 30, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am pretty good at fighting though, so being a security guard fits me lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still think Bruce Lee would kick my ass....
Jul 30, 2020 12:21 AM - kenenthk: I fight security guards for fun
Jul 30, 2020 12:21 AM - TomRannd: yeah, it's mostly when your voice is played back after being recorded.
Jul 30, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Jul 30, 2020 12:21 AM - TomRannd: lol i run from cops and jump on roofs when i am feeling bored
Jul 30, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Rent a cop assholes 
Jul 30, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: I'll smoke on hospital property if I want to
Jul 30, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I would kindly ask you to leave the premises 
Jul 30, 2020 12:23 AM - kenenthk: I'd start taking my clothes off and make you catch me
Jul 30, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: While I do hand pocket stance waiting for you to do something  lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I think the hospital staff would give you the happy shot lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: A friend of mine peed in the courthouse fountain before
Jul 30, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I was younger and getting kicked out of the park by the cops, while I was on the phone trying to call for a ride.... Answering machine recorded the most hilarious message ever lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was pretty drunk at the time lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:29 AM - kenenthk: You're always drunk
Jul 30, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aren't we all lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8Upzye9Ctw lol ok this is a weird mix
Jul 30, 2020 12:31 AM - kenenthk: What compa y did you work for again
Jul 30, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol a security one lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Securityusa or securitas
Jul 30, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am under strict orders about social media  lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We did receive a credible threat warning the other day from the FBI  over 50% confidence so that sucks.
Jul 30, 2020 12:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Sma-jf-LFJM when I meet psis daughter
Jul 30, 2020 12:34 AM - kenenthk: Trumpet visiting the hospital?
Jul 30, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk apparently terrorist are looking into attacking hospitals (very vague info)
Jul 30, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Kk_2rzRUw
Jul 30, 2020 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Who leaked my call
Jul 30, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew it kenenthk works for ISIS or something lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:37 AM - kenenthk: I'm ceo if ICE
Jul 30, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do terrorists have a payroll? The benefits must suck ass lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:38 AM - kenenthk: We have great benefits if you live out the day you can come back tomorrow
Jul 30, 2020 12:38 AM - kenenthk: No holiday pto
Jul 30, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Our retirement package is to get vested in the company....." lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile the vest is made out of dynamite lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:39 AM - kenenthk: You can read more at isis.gov
Jul 30, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:40 AM - kenenthk: Most info is at isis.gov/trump
Jul 30, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Access to our day spa and this camel is all you can fuck... lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:40 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how many trump voters know the presidents first name
Jul 30, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why don't the terrorists blow up something that would actually benefit humanity... like seriously Michael Jackson or something lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Ronald or something right
Jul 30, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Donald J Trump  ;p;
Jul 30, 2020 12:42 AM - kenenthk: Cause too many underage kids already tempted to blow up Michael Jackson
Jul 30, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I plan on voting for him again, most entertaining president ever lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Why not Biden hed bring back guys for our lawns and fields
Jul 30, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL probably
Jul 30, 2020 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Well with trump we do have ICE for that now
Jul 30, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone who thinks any of the presidential prospects are any good is just fooling themselves.
Jul 30, 2020 12:44 AM - kenenthk: Vote Sanders each home will get free life alerts
Jul 30, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump at least is dumb enough to put it all on display... The other ones are smart and will get away with more... because they can hide it better....
Jul 30, 2020 12:44 AM - kenenthk: At least trump know how to use the russian email services better
Jul 30, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wish Sanders had been a colonel lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure he grew up in the slave era
Jul 30, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk there are slaves even now lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:46 AM - kenenthk: We need an electoral panel for old people
Jul 30, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell my phone is probably built from slave labor lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:46 AM - kenenthk: Yeah just look at trump ;O
Jul 30, 2020 12:47 AM - kenenthk: The vaping is very very bad
Jul 30, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump watching out for your health  lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: I remember that conference he basically said wouldnt it be smarter to leave it to companies that actually know what they're doing
Jul 30, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat your hydroxychloroquine and be happy  lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: His last speech was pretty good, all things considered lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He kinda fell apart at the end but the first 20 minutes was OK lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: With the 200 people that showed up?
Jul 30, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: I say we give clinton a 2rd term
Jul 30, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: 3rd even
Jul 30, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was actually just a news conference
Jul 30, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Hes too old for sexual activity anymore
Jul 30, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He talked about bringing more jobs back to the US and medical stuff the usual.
Jul 30, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk they already tried that with having Hilary...
Jul 30, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically that's what that would have been
Jul 30, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In my opinion would have set a bad precedent for families running the presidency.
Jul 30, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that the president is any sort of real power lol
Jul 30, 2020 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Kanye 4 president
Jul 30, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't see why not lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:04 AM - kenenthk: Racism
Jul 30, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh we had Obama everyone loved him lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:07 AM - kenenthk: He was still considered white after we got Eminem
Jul 30, 2020 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Plus the tax scandal
Jul 30, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My new phone lol https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0881TLSMD/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jul 30, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be here in the morning lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can send the old one back
Jul 30, 2020 1:12 AM - kenenthk: In 4 bricked
Jul 30, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I hope not this time at least not for a while
Jul 30, 2020 1:13 AM - kenenthk: Yes buy phones strictly from amazon Idk what happened it just stopped working, did you brick it sir?
Jul 30, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I said the truth lol was an update it stopped working lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Left out like 20 steps but meh lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:19 AM - kenenthk: You would make a good president psi
Jul 30, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it has the factory firmware on it lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bricked on that one so if they inspect it they will most likely be confused lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you keep the peripherals
Jul 30, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I would but they suck, has an adapter for a EU plug... I ended up not using the fast charger instead I used my 15 watt charger lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 watts does fill the phone up in less than an hour but Veho said it's pretty harsh on the battery and he is probably right
Jul 30, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus when I plug it in I am in no hurry so 15 watts is fine, especially with the giant battery it has.
Jul 30, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can just plug it in while I sleep every other day and be fine lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:28 AM - kenenthk: You sleep
Jul 30, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR5J7E3aZzI sounds like a midi lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk rarely lol
Jul 30, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0XiiJcHDGg
Jul 30, 2020 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jul 30, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Sometimes I'm glad doordash doesnt give out full names cause this driver was hot af
Jul 30, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: I'm glad they invented peek holes in doors


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 31, 2020)

Jul 30, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Up skirt peep holes in doors?
Jul 30, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you genius lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Short shorts and it was raining out what man wouldnt state
Jul 30, 2020 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Stare
Jul 30, 2020 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Girl had like 0 fat on her
Jul 30, 2020 4:43 AM - TomRannd: how old was she
Jul 30, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hookers often come to the ER with... lady issues... and it's hard not to look a little lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:46 AM - TomRannd: they enjoy being looked at psi. if you ever get in trouble for rubbernecking on a hooker, just tell your boss that you were trying a hands-free-sample.
Jul 30, 2020 4:48 AM - Keltus: How do I use the cheat codes for Android? I am new here.
Jul 30, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jul 30, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's hard to make money if your not advertising your product
Jul 30, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only time I have an issue with it, is when women dress super sexy like completely exposed skin everywhere then complain about how men look at them... lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Like jessica Simpson?
Jul 30, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I am not saying women need to dress like nuns or something but when your wearing shorts that the pockets are longer than the shorts and a shirt where your boobs are hanging out the bottom... lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:50 AM - TomRannd: lol yeah. with all due respect ladies, ofc you should be allowed to wear what you want. but you shouldn;t be allowed to get mad when we look at your butt when it's hanging out
Jul 30, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a middle ground lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:51 AM - kenenthk: There should be a clothing code for adults imo if you're 18 and wanna dress like that fine but dont be out allowing your kids to dress like that
Jul 30, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah sadly I have seen little kids dressed like hookers and it really sends a super bad message lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:51 AM - TomRannd: i agree actually. the amount of chicks at my school who dress like uh... strippers is... well it;s high. very high. and focusing on school is hard.
Jul 30, 2020 4:52 AM - TomRannd: lol dude have you heard? kids are losing their v card at 10. AT TEN YEARS OLD!!!
Jul 30, 2020 4:52 AM - TomRannd: like whattttttt
Jul 30, 2020 4:52 AM - TomRannd: gross.
Jul 30, 2020 4:52 AM - kenenthk: Not to mention if they lie about age because they dress like an adult ruins more innocent men then you think
Jul 30, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost feel like schools should be divided in half girls side and boys side from like 10-18 by 18 most "kids" should be more in control of the old hormone train lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:53 AM - TomRannd: omg yeah that's a hard one to deal with ken. lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah the first time I was involved in a 3 way I think I was like 10... lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Psi started out early on the old sex thing lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:54 AM - TomRannd: i think they just need to be more strict about pda. i'm all in for kisses before class but it really messes with kids lol.
Jul 30, 2020 4:54 AM - kenenthk: Yeah and look what you got out of it 
Jul 30, 2020 4:54 AM - TomRannd: explains alot psi
Jul 30, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually women have always been attractive to me....
Jul 30, 2020 4:55 AM - TomRannd: also, that was 30 or some years ago.
Jul 30, 2020 4:55 AM - kenenthk: I was probably like 12 after playing a game of life which got a bit too real
Jul 30, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I was like 7 when I told my mom I was going to marry Wonder Woman when I grew up lol
Jul 30, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Linda Carter was so damned hot....
Jul 30, 2020 4:55 AM - TomRannd: lol nice.
Jul 30, 2020 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Fortunately there were no subway sponsorships playing
Jul 30, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.heavymetal.com/news/10-gifs-of-lynda-carter-as-wonder-woman/
Jul 30, 2020 4:57 AM - TomRannd: lol when the hooker is being sponsered by subway. "oh yes gimme that- NEW BLT SANDWHICH FOOTLONG daddy"
Jul 30, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL "exxxtrraa mayo please..."
Jul 30, 2020 4:58 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 30, 2020 4:58 AM - kenenthk: Make sure they avoid the kids menu
Jul 30, 2020 4:58 AM - TomRannd: LOL
Jul 30, 2020 4:59 AM - TomRannd: nice on
Jul 30, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "So what is in the Jared special?
Jul 30, 2020 4:59 AM - kenenthk: A new toy for your little boy
Jul 30, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Roofies for the kids and condoms for the adults"
Jul 30, 2020 4:59 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 30, 2020 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Fortunately all of psis kids are grown and he doesnt give a fuck what they do now
Jul 30, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Cosby one comes with a pudding pop for a desert
Jul 30, 2020 5:00 AM - TomRannd: HA
Jul 30, 2020 5:00 AM - TomRannd: that's golden
Jul 30, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk except number one grandson... He will be in military school before you know it...
Jul 30, 2020 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Grandchildren dont count you just hope they dont become as fucked up as their parents
Jul 30, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh too late for that I am afraid kids wants to do nothing but watch geometry dash on youtube...
Jul 30, 2020 5:01 AM - TomRannd: "listen her grandson, make sure you don't end up like your daddy! because he ended up like me. and that's badddd"
Jul 30, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Just make sure you dont accidentally show them the red version of youtube
Jul 30, 2020 5:03 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 30, 2020 5:03 AM - TomRannd: "dad? what's redtube?"
Jul 30, 2020 5:03 AM - TomRannd: OH NO SON GET AWAY
Jul 30, 2020 5:03 AM - kenenthk: That's when you say ask your grandfather
Jul 30, 2020 5:04 AM - TomRannd: lol.
Jul 30, 2020 5:04 AM - TomRannd: yeah that would work
Jul 30, 2020 5:04 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I'm just going to give my kids psis email
Jul 30, 2020 5:05 AM - TomRannd: lol sign him up for daily bible quotes and don't give him the password
Jul 30, 2020 5:05 AM - TomRannd: some fucker once did that to me
Jul 30, 2020 5:06 AM - kenenthk: Uncle psi what's a Cleveland steamer
Jul 30, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol surwan wrap is involved lol
Jul 30, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: usually
Jul 30, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in a pinch of loaf you can do without lol
Jul 30, 2020 5:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ORlI0RW.jpg
Jul 30, 2020 5:59 AM - kenenthk: I'm surprised at how well those blue suction things work for ear wax
Jul 30, 2020 7:20 AM - Mohammed2935: Hi
Jul 30, 2020 7:20 AM - Mohammed2935: Does anyone know how to change user name here?
Jul 30, 2020 8:16 AM - Duo8: long shot but anyone know a good midi player, that lets you set the soundfont?
Jul 30, 2020 8:25 AM - DinohScene: Hey Mohammed, you should contact a supervisor to do that, or report your own profile and request a namechange.
Jul 30, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKaObzV_S00 Neat lol
Jul 30, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DXhYoSf.jpg
Jul 30, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho looks fun....
Jul 30, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b9sUVPV
Jul 30, 2020 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Jul 30, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your still alive!!!
Jul 30, 2020 9:31 AM - kenenthk: Half of me is I'm nearly 50 in like 20 years
Jul 30, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yRWvPDE
Jul 30, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk wait until your my age, most people are dead or look like they about to die... meanwhile I am back to bending pennies with my bare hands  lol
Jul 30, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Is that what I should expect when your daughter finally says yes?
Jul 30, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ozgaQImSrmE?t=177
Jul 30, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: Bending penises with your bare hands?
Jul 30, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho only my own
Jul 30, 2020 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Lots of penis talk in the shitbox lately
Jul 30, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: Lately?
Jul 30, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: You must be new here.
Jul 30, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZa6xxhtWXw
Jul 30, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of meat lol
Jul 30, 2020 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: also speaking of meat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlVs6AXR9a4
Jul 30, 2020 10:12 AM - kenenthk: Meat
Jul 30, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: Speaking of non-meat:  https://www.foodnavigator.com/Article/2020/07/29/SavorEat-3D-prints-and-grills-meat-analogues-in-6-minutes-We-are-completely-disrupting-the-supply-chain
Jul 30, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: And now for something completely different: https://imgur.com/gallery/djtMHNu
Jul 30, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfo004_4xwU
Jul 30, 2020 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: remember to massage your gator
Jul 30, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Body massage!!!
Jul 30, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ww3GTNv9hHk
Jul 30, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vH5mKYD7AQE
Jul 30, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s62YCjFxeN8
Jul 30, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSPAVasIu_g
Jul 30, 2020 2:09 PM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpjzVI6FStg&list=PL8hdx09CASNqIGqAJkFQvvOEkMnxiR4Pm
Jul 30, 2020 2:09 PM - TomRannd: lol someone linked this video in a linus tech tips vid
Jul 30, 2020 2:09 PM - TomRannd: self promotion skills 100
Jul 30, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The things I would do.... she would need years of therapy to recover from...
Jul 30, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "It's OK honey Pikachu can't hurt you anymore..."
Jul 30, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:23 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jul 30, 2020 2:23 PM - TomRannd: what are you gonna feed her acid?
Jul 30, 2020 2:23 PM - TomRannd: when does the pikachu play come in psi...
Jul 30, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no wouldn't want her heart to explode lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:24 PM - TomRannd: dude, apparently some guy in like rome or whatever took like 400g of acid in one sitting and permanently dilated his eyes. idk if this is complete bullshit or not but it still sounds cool lol.
Jul 30, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard of permanent damage from LSD but I am not sure if it is true.
Jul 30, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of the stuff you hear or read online about LSD is complete BS and impossible to verify 
Jul 30, 2020 2:25 PM - TomRannd: i tried an acid tab once at my buddies house. i don't recommend it either. was a complete waste of 15 bucks.
Jul 30, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure if you do too much of anything there can be permanent damage but how much is too much?
Jul 30, 2020 2:26 PM - TomRannd: lol bring out the lab rats and feed them acid
Jul 30, 2020 2:26 PM - TomRannd: fuckin rats be climbing up the walls
Jul 30, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have done it a few times myself but I didn't have any hallucinations, I did laugh a lot at the BBC channel lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other people "I do recreational drugs and party!!!" me... "I do recreational drugs and watch the learning channel..."
Jul 30, 2020 2:28 PM - TomRannd: from what i'm aware of, acid seems to not be waht people expect it to be. people are all like, "oh you will see some wack shit dudeeee" but really, all it's doing is making your bed sheets have a few more visible lines or something lol.
Jul 30, 2020 2:28 PM - TomRannd: do shrooms if you want to trip out
Jul 30, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/ORIGINPC/status/1288481745306898433 Twitter give away thing
Jul 30, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best I have seen on acid is if something has a ton of like lines they get kinda wavy lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like some kind of messed up magic eye picture lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.originpc.com/landing/2020/guild-wars-giveaway/?MID=TW_2020_GUILDWARSGIVEAWAY_072820
Jul 30, 2020 2:30 PM - TomRannd: yeah, that's what acid seems to do. i mean it's all fun and shit that's no lie. but i don't think it's worth more than a few bowls of some sativa lmao
Jul 30, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's a waste of time and money lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a whole lot of benefit in my case... Did keep my migraines away for years though... if someone had some now I would maybe take a small piece
Jul 30, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear like small micro doses are enough for the medical effects and not the trip lol
Jul 30, 2020 2:32 PM - TomRannd: lol this one kid at school, he's a dealer right? okay so this mofo puts little acid-papers or something on his tongue during classs lol. he'd always try to sell me some but i was busy talkin on discord.
Jul 30, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That way I could stop taking excedrin every 3-4 days...
Jul 30, 2020 2:35 PM - TomRannd: lol i dont do drugs much no more. i only smoke weed n tobacco and pop my medication every morning.
Jul 30, 2020 2:36 PM - TomRannd: i used to be a bad addict
Jul 30, 2020 2:36 PM - TomRannd: but things have changed ^^ (sorta)
Jul 30, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drugs are bad mmkay 
Jul 30, 2020 2:39 PM - TomRannd: and so are you 
Jul 30, 2020 3:22 PM - DinohScene: Breathing is bad for your fucking health!
Jul 30, 2020 4:01 PM - Lilith Valentine: That’s why I don’t breath
Jul 30, 2020 5:57 PM - kenenthk: Good
Jul 30, 2020 5:59 PM - p1ngpong: how long can you hold your breath for Dinoh?
Jul 30, 2020 5:59 PM - p1ngpong: 
Jul 30, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my next brick project lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AKA new phone lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:13 PM - p1ngpong: what phone you get
Jul 30, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xaoimi Redmi Note 9 Pro lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Again...
Jul 30, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bricked the last one well partially I blame xaoimi for locking it after I unlocked it via their tools
Jul 30, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Went to unlock it again and decided to install a custom ROM and everything went bad lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lineage OS was OK but I got greedy after that and tried for Evolution X. Lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did not like being installed from TWRP lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi wants covid bad
Jul 30, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I get it I will fly to Detroit lol
Jul 30, 2020 6:51 PM - kenenthk: What was Tom's address again
Jul 30, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jul 30, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.miamiherald.com/news/coronavirus/article244594977.html
Jul 30, 2020 7:19 PM - CommanderCool: Hi there
Jul 30, 2020 7:19 PM - CommanderCool: Just wondering if anyone can answer the questions I left on the Wii U homebrew board.  Thank you very [email protected]
Jul 30, 2020 7:19 PM - CommanderCool: *!
Jul 30, 2020 8:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: Got the DVI Adapter
Jul 30, 2020 8:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: and it ain't working
Jul 30, 2020 8:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: why the fuck
Jul 30, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You sure you have a DVI-I port?
Jul 30, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 30, 2020 9:43 PM - MarcusCarter: Yeah, there's 2 major kinds of DVI (Digital Video Interface): DVI-I (interleaved), and DVI-D (de-interleaved). Each one uses a different socket.
Jul 30, 2020 9:45 PM - MarcusCarter: Both kinds have a couple of revisions, but other than the first iteration of DVI-I, all each revision is backwards compatible with the previous version in the series.
Jul 30, 2020 9:45 PM - Ryccardo: and there are a few dvi-a only sockets just to confuse people and sell adapters
Jul 30, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it's interleaved and de-interleaved, I'm pretty sure the official term is just integrated and digital 
Jul 30, 2020 9:46 PM - MarcusCarter: As in, the sockets from DVI-I's 2nd revision work with sockets designed for DVI-I's 1st revision.
Jul 30, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah
Jul 30, 2020 9:46 PM - MarcusCarter: Maybe my electronics guy had it wrong, then. You may be right.
Jul 30, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DVI-A was basically used on projectors, and then I know of like 1 or 2 OEM GPUs that had DVI-A output waaaaaaaaaaaay back
Jul 30, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can use DVI-A to VGA adapters just fine on DVI-I ports, since DVI-I pushes out digital and analogue signals
Jul 30, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I assume he's just dumb and thought he had DVI-I, but actually only has DVI-D lol
Jul 30, 2020 9:48 PM - MarcusCarter: I worked with computers for a volunteer job for about 4 years, so my coworker may have had details wrong when he told me about it.
Jul 30, 2020 9:49 PM - MarcusCarter: Ohh, I forgot about DVI-A (DVI Analogue?)!
Jul 30, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, DVI-Analogue
Jul 30, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Barely used for anything, but mostly exists for easy backwards compatibility with VGA
Jul 30, 2020 9:50 PM - MarcusCarter: Well, at least the guy got something right. lol
Jul 30, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose it would be one way of putting it, if you wanted to sound smart lol
Jul 30, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, the official is just "integrated" and "digital" lol
Jul 31, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2020/07/30/samsung-galaxy-s21-ultra-upgrade-amd-performance-galaxy-note-s20-upgrade/amp/
Jul 31, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD phones lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/i-played-the-new-microsoft-flight-simulator-for-a-week-and-i-cant-believe-its-real/
Jul 31, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to play it lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:23 AM - TheCasualties: damn i can't wait to try it in vr.. if It'll run at a decent framerate
Jul 31, 2020 3:24 AM - TheCasualties: well, iirc that they are doing vr also for launch
Jul 31, 2020 3:24 AM - TheCasualties: either way it looks great tho
Jul 31, 2020 3:25 AM - TheCasualties: also those new note phones look great. always love a stylus. Might be my next phone
Jul 31, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/uploadvr.com/budget-vr-101-get-pc-vr-streaming-phone/%3famp
Jul 31, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I am so trying that out lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08CGNQRKZ?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jul 31, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR games and whatever here I come? Lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:49 AM - TheCasualties: Oh yea I remember hearing about that. Does it have a solution for the controllers yet?
Jul 31, 2020 3:50 AM - TheCasualties: The hand interaction is a very big part of most games, but there are some vr apps that would be cool that way. Especially games that just need a reguar controller
Jul 31, 2020 3:50 AM - TheCasualties: Like you could proabably play Dolphin vr with it
Jul 31, 2020 3:52 AM - TheCasualties: Wow, that headset is quite cheap lol. Just make sure it works with your phone.i got the free vr promo when the Galaxy s7 came out, it was awesome at the time.
Jul 31, 2020 3:53 AM - TheCasualties: Oh and If you phone starts overheating, you can stick a soft-gel ice pack into the phone/headset lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone stays amazingly cool the only time I have noticed any warmth is playing a bunch of PSP games one day like I beat Tekken 6 a few times in a row played some God Of War and stuff lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything else I play just doesn't even warm it up
Jul 31, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not enough stress on it
Jul 31, 2020 3:58 AM - TheCasualties: wow that's nice. Sometimes mine heats up if I forget to close all programs while playing spotify
Jul 31, 2020 3:58 AM - TheCasualties: dont get me started on the heat from trying to run vr 'games' on it
Jul 31, 2020 4:00 AM - TheCasualties: but seriously, get that headset an play some dolphin vr on it! It's amazing


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 1, 2020)

Jul 31, 2020 4:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://nichegamer.com/2020/07/30/26000-life-size-atelier-ryza-figure-being-sold-in-japan-1-7th-scale-figure-coming-later/
Jul 31, 2020 4:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 31, 2020 4:07 AM - TheCasualties: lol that last picture, up close booty shot
Jul 31, 2020 4:07 AM - TheCasualties: Seeing anime characters in 3d is always weird to me
Jul 31, 2020 4:25 AM - TheCasualties: damn I gotta see if Tom's been playing hellpoint. I'm still in the first area but it seems like a decent souls game
Jul 31, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic for that price it should be a sex doll lol
Jul 31, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.palmbeachpost.com/news/20200730/isaias-storm-update-hurricane-to-be-may-take-big-swipe-at-south-florida?template=ampart
Jul 31, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With the super covid thing here now a hurricane just need sbarknado lol
Jul 31, 2020 5:01 AM - TheCasualties: again.. poor florida. It's just gonna get wiped out one of these days
Jul 31, 2020 5:13 AM - AJarOfMayo: what is this XD
Jul 31, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man will save us lol
Jul 31, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After he finishes his crystal meth....
Jul 31, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna suplex that hurricane!!!
Jul 31, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Faster than a speeding ticket, more powerful than LSD, able to impregnate his sister in a single wide trailer, it's Florida Man!!!
Jul 31, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/8-on-your-side/pasco-county-man-gets-speeding-ticket-from-state-he-says-hes-never-been-to/amp/
Jul 31, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely faster than a speeding ticket lol
Jul 31, 2020 5:59 AM - kenenthk: Go out side to renew my tags, cop drives by as I say I forgot to renew them
Jul 31, 2020 6:11 AM - TheCasualties: i got pulled over once, the cop was dyslecsic I guess. Said my tags expired but he got the month and year mixed up
Jul 31, 2020 6:12 AM - TheCasualties: was scared during it, actualy had some stuff with me, but he somehow read "oct" as 01. as if my tag expired in january. But it wasn't expired yet
Jul 31, 2020 6:14 AM - kenenthk: I still got a day left and 10 days before they arrive in the mail
Jul 31, 2020 6:15 AM - kenenthk: I'm basi fucked 
Jul 31, 2020 6:15 AM - kenenthk: Basically
Jul 31, 2020 6:15 AM - TheCasualties: nah u gud. Just tell em they got delayed in the mail ::IDK how to do smileys in here::
Jul 31, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZFLiKClKKhs
Jul 31, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100TB ssd lol
Jul 31, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need like 6 of them 
Jul 31, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "What games do you have?" Me "Yes..."
Jul 31, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back up Steam on my PC for valve lol
Jul 31, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe not... I wonder how large Steam is lol
Jul 31, 2020 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Answer my text you fuck
Jul 31, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nein lol
Jul 31, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WsBtJg4f0_E
Jul 31, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best game ever 10 out 10 lol
Jul 31, 2020 8:29 AM - TomRannd: lol nice.
Jul 31, 2020 9:04 AM - Duo8: great now i need an actual sequencer
Jul 31, 2020 9:04 AM - Duo8: i just want to rip the music
Jul 31, 2020 9:04 AM - TomRannd: lol rip the music from what? eminems latest album?
Jul 31, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mvtKw4X.jpg
Jul 31, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 31, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dKM9P9a.gifv
Jul 31, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Owy1uxX.gifv
Jul 31, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that cay might be allergic to tofu lol
Jul 31, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2vTtAlW.gifv
Jul 31, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/010VFEd.gifv
Jul 31, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oBmHDXh.jpg lol
Jul 31, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BqqFGzv.png
Jul 31, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: "Limited edition Switch giveaway, 11 ways to enter" of which I only have one  
Jul 31, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: FAST made a thread about "tech you are goinv to let pass you by" and that giveaway answers that question.
Jul 31, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: Twitch, Discord, Steam, Twitter, Facebook...
Jul 31, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: Hoo boy, I'm nowhere.
Jul 31, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: Can we register with our imgur accounts?  
Jul 31, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 31, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually dont bother Veho thise contests are probably fake or rigged lol
Jul 31, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3lEf011.jpg oh snap lol
Jul 31, 2020 11:12 AM - Veho: More like "oh snip"  
Jul 31, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: Contests on GBAtemp are legit, but there's half a million members so the odds are reeeeally low  
Jul 31, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: The Switch contest already has almost 4000 entries.
Jul 31, 2020 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least it doesn't require me to follow/sub like 3 different twitch channels, twitter accounts, facebook pages etc. and refer people for extra entries
Jul 31, 2020 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: like these usually do
Jul 31, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i have 11 out of those 4000 entries so that's not so bad 
Jul 31, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that i usually have much luck in raffles
Jul 31, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I thought it was on that gleam.io thing
Jul 31, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are horrible lol
Jul 31, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: From what I understand gleam.io doesn't have any prizes of their own, companies donate the price in exchange for the marketing that the contest brings them.
Jul 31, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAuPGgat0PI
Jul 31, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho clicky click!!! lol
Jul 31, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: 
Jul 31, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate dipped things are good
Jul 31, 2020 12:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Gleam has nothing to do with prizes, they're just used to collect the entries and that's it
Jul 31, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is in on the conspiracy confirmed! lol
Jul 31, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much is Ted Turner paying you!!! lol
Jul 31, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (probably between zero and infinity!!!)
Jul 31, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Original-Bonds-London-Rhubarb-Custard/dp/B07W6WRYT9/ref=sr_1_40?dchild=1&keywords=rubarb&qid=1596132875&sr=8-40
Jul 31, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h7mDnF3.jpg
Jul 31, 2020 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: obvious troll is obvious
Jul 31, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but 7 g is only tolerable in a special suite
Jul 31, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Special g suites to ward off the effects!!!
Jul 31, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Suits even
Jul 31, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think i learned to spell somewhere....
Jul 31, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: He's casting spells  
Jul 31, 2020 2:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Use a mirror to reflect spell 
Jul 31, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: I'm looking at quadcopters again, please tell me they're pointless.
Jul 31, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're pointless
Jul 31, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But
Jul 31, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're neat
Jul 31, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: (:
Jul 31, 2020 3:17 PM - Veho: Fair enough.
Jul 31, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: I go through this phase once a year or so, I start looking at quadrocopters, decide the cheap ones are crap but I can't justify buying an expensive one, give it up for a year, rinse, repeat.
Jul 31, 2020 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: I love July's payday.
Jul 31, 2020 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: Getting paid double is always awesome <
Jul 31, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy an expensive one, use it until the last day you can return, and then return it 
Jul 31, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd also say "just rent one for super cheap!" But I dunno if that's like a thing in croatia 
Jul 31, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: The rentals are crap, unless you rent a pilot as well, in which case it's fucken expensive.
Jul 31, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really? Around here you can rent like a DJi phantom for $60 a week
Jul 31, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: $60 a day, more like.
Jul 31, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aww they changed their price, it's $200 a week now lol
Jul 31, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/trvrj4 < Well $250 lol
Jul 31, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: Like I said  
Jul 31, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We rented a drone for a family reunion thing a year or two ago, like $10 a day for some DJi thing for us
Jul 31, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I suppose that may have been more a local place ll
Jul 31, 2020 4:07 PM - Veho: That would be awesome if I could do that. I would just have to lie about where I'd be using it  
Jul 31, 2020 4:07 PM - Veho: "I need to record a... wedding, in a... meadow. No open sea regattas, no."
Jul 31, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: "Okay maybe one or two regattas."
Jul 31, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: just buy one lol
Jul 31, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: mavic air
Jul 31, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i have a dji ryze tello
Jul 31, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's actually decent
Jul 31, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: good one to start out with
Jul 31, 2020 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: above that you have the dji spark, and then mavic air
Jul 31, 2020 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want a spark or something but eh, can't justify it, don't use the tello often enough
Jul 31, 2020 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the spark isn't that expensive but it gets expensive once you add a few extra batteries and some other accessories
Jul 31, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: I want something in the Phantom range.
Jul 31, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: That's the problem, I see a cheapo drone and realize what I would really want is something that can carry a GoPro and active gimbal.
Jul 31, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: Or at least shoot video in comparable quality.
Jul 31, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt5752356/
Jul 31, 2020 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: you *want* a phantom, but you don't *need* one
Jul 31, 2020 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: mavic has an active gimbal too and a more than good enough camera
Jul 31, 2020 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell, the spark has a 2D gimbal
Jul 31, 2020 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: gotta go up to mavic to get a 3D one though
Jul 31, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For all your nudist beach videos?
Jul 31, 2020 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: the phantom feels kind of dated when i look at the mavic especially the mavic pro, with the foldable propellers
Jul 31, 2020 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: whereas the phantom is huge and bulky
Jul 31, 2020 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you don't honestly lose much
Jul 31, 2020 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: they work with the same apps and remotes and other accessories for the most part afaik, so they control the same, and the camera on even the mavic air is very good
Jul 31, 2020 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: the spark i don't know, my dad has both an older phantom and a spark, and seems to prefer the spark, it just has more features
Jul 31, 2020 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: bit gimmicky features, but fun
Jul 31, 2020 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the phantom goes faster than the spark but the spark has better battery life it seems, and the phantom vs the mavic, seems like there is not that much difference besides shape and size
Jul 31, 2020 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you're comparing mavic pro to phantom
Jul 31, 2020 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: mavic air is obviously a bit lower tier but you have to ask yourself, how much are you gonna use the thing, and do you really need 4K recording?
Jul 31, 2020 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: you might be happier with a mavic air, considering you spent much less money on it, than paying big bucks for a phantom that you rarely use, and then feeling like you wasted money
Jul 31, 2020 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: if i had big bucks i would go for a mavic pro rather than a phantom though, just for the foldable propellers, makes it much easier to carry, you should see the size of the briefcase my dad has for his phantom stuff
Jul 31, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get one of those drones they used at the super bowl
Jul 31, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.orlandosentinel.com/weather/hurricane/os-ne-hurricane-isaias-friday-update-20200731-nnibtuvqlnh3tmn3aiq27zthim-story.html?outputType=amp
Jul 31, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/matrix-4-theory-movie-feature-time-travel/amp/
Jul 31, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bogus!!!
Jul 31, 2020 8:48 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jul 31, 2020 9:33 PM - Veho: "Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. "
Jul 31, 2020 9:39 PM - Veho: TRJ, just to be clear, any DJI product is way out of my price range.
Jul 31, 2020 9:39 PM - Veho: Well, except maybe Mavic Mini.
Jul 31, 2020 9:42 PM - Megadriver94: EU should be dissolved. The people who run the EU don't really care for the welfare of most of the people who live in the member nations.
Jul 31, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: K
Jul 31, 2020 9:43 PM - Megadriver94: Norway is right to refuse joining
Jul 31, 2020 9:43 PM - Megadriver94: Wanted to get that out...
Jul 31, 2020 9:44 PM - Megadriver94: Oh, and Castlevania should never have been abandoned by Konami.
Jul 31, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, just shit money and buy it Veho, duh!
Jul 31, 2020 9:56 PM - Veho: Stop being poor  
Jul 31, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just pull yourself up by your boot straps, get a better job, duh
Jul 31, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make more money, it's that easy!
Jul 31, 2020 10:02 PM - Veho: Pull myself up by my jockstrap.
Jul 31, 2020 10:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://i.imgur.com/XTXzwHw.mp4 
Jul 31, 2020 10:59 PM - kenenthk: https://screenrant.com/gta-online-dlc-mall-robbery-update-rumors-items/
Aug 1, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Test
Aug 1, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This has been a successful test
Aug 1, 2020 12:44 AM - kenenthk: HIV+?
Aug 1, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 1, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VwC11HE.jpg
Aug 1, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would had paid double the ticket price to have seen this. https://imgur.com/gallery/FhcjZKT
Aug 1, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thepointsguy.com/news/covid-outbreak-hurtigruten-norway/amp/
Aug 1, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame the ship wasn't named the Pasteur or the Darwin.... Lol
Aug 1, 2020 3:17 AM - TomRannd: lol
Aug 1, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/amp/ancient-microbes-wake-up.html
Aug 1, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Covid 100 Million BC!!!
Aug 1, 2020 3:19 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Aug 1, 2020 3:19 AM - TomRannd: imagine
Aug 1, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just find it unfathomable that something could be alive for over 100 million years....
Aug 1, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gives me hope i can live long enough to see if Gilligan ever gets off that damned island...


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 2, 2020)

Aug 1, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/7/30/21346743/microsoft-flight-simulator-vr-support-confirmed-hp-reverb-g2-oculus-htc
Aug 1, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/07/31/us/florida-desantis-trnd/index.html
Aug 1, 2020 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i should hope the hp reverb g2 is compatible, it's WMR after all
Aug 1, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds expensive...
Aug 1, 2020 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: if m$ won't support their own shit then it's doomed
Aug 1, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am guessing at least 1K?
Aug 1, 2020 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: what does, hp reverb g2? gonna be $600 or $650
Aug 1, 2020 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: for a 4k headset with controllers, pretty cheap
Aug 1, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it us
Aug 1, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is
Aug 1, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 600 if my cheap phone VR thing impresses me i would think about that G2
Aug 1, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nit that i would use it for actual VR... Lol
Aug 1, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2807h-DawM8
Aug 1, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like to me this would eat up hours of my time
Aug 1, 2020 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FFOzayDpWoI
Aug 1, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1KMXWIk
Aug 1, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: VRoom VRoom.
Aug 1, 2020 6:49 AM - Veho: https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/man-who-lost-penis-to-blood-infection-has-new-one-built-on-his-arm/
Aug 1, 2020 7:04 AM - Veho: Edward penishands.
Aug 1, 2020 7:18 AM - TomRannd: that's fukin amazinf
Aug 1, 2020 7:18 AM - TomRannd: lol
Aug 1, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho thats a real movie
Aug 1, 2020 7:50 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/VelBmp8Pxqo
Aug 1, 2020 8:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: nypost is the shitty one though
Aug 1, 2020 8:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: can you even trust that to be real?
Aug 1, 2020 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: 2 extra inches hmm maybe worth getting my penis amputated lol
Aug 1, 2020 8:51 AM - T-hug: Says hes been waiting 4 years to have it attached where it's meant to be xD
Aug 1, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: The article is originally from The Sun, not sure about how credible it is.
Aug 1, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/nasa-mars-2020-spacecraft-launch-rocket-perseverance-rover-a9647436.html?amp
Aug 1, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Have they tried turning it off and on again?
Aug 1, 2020 9:39 AM - kenenthk: You turn me off and on
Aug 1, 2020 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: well he can't say he didn't get his wish granted, it may not be where he wanted it to be but he was never specific
Aug 1, 2020 12:15 PM - Veho: https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2020/08/01/a-beyond-good-and-evil-movie-is-coming-to-netflix/
Aug 1, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newgrounds.com/tubby/edgar.html
Aug 1, 2020 5:25 PM - MarcusCarter: Psi, let's make a petition to change GBAtemp's name to GBApimp!
Aug 1, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 1, 2020 5:41 PM - MarcusCarter: What? We'd be Pimpin' the 'Temp. lol
Aug 1, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: If my much more reasonable suggestion for renaming the forum didn't go through, neither will GBApimp.
Aug 1, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: gbahub
Aug 1, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: ooh
Aug 1, 2020 5:48 PM - TomRannd: temphub
Aug 1, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3DSperm duh
Aug 1, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: 
Aug 1, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TrOn2Az.mp4
Aug 1, 2020 6:05 PM - MarcusCarter: Banana. That is all.
Aug 1, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: I also vote banana.
Aug 1, 2020 6:07 PM - TomRannd: preach
Aug 1, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hwXrz9S
Aug 1, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LXC7qZ_iWgM
Aug 1, 2020 6:11 PM - TomRannd: lol psi how does that even happen
Aug 1, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I
Aug 1, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im not sure.... Lol
Aug 1, 2020 6:12 PM - TomRannd: it just shows, how strong those big tires really are
Aug 1, 2020 9:44 PM - Veho: https://www.theregister.com/AMP/2020/07/31/3d_printer_fire_firmware_hacks/
Aug 1, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D printerminators!!!
Aug 1, 2020 11:35 PM - FAST6191: Are these the 3d printers that can replicate themselves?
Aug 1, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that would be terrifying
Aug 1, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they could make resource gathering bots and repair and a few other models...
Aug 2, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if i could 3D print sex toys.. lol
Aug 2, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eLWcAxC
Aug 2, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You probably could Psi loll
Aug 2, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I would be surprised if there weren't like free designs out there for some lol
Aug 2, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So wild animals would be DLC? Ever wanted to make the king of beasts your bitch? Lol
Aug 2, 2020 1:56 AM - TomRannd: lol you can 3d print sex toys psi. i know this one guy, and he actually sells his 3d printed toys. his career is literally making dildos in fusion360.
Aug 2, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex Safari DLC cannot be combined with tbe Micheal Jackson Experience DLC
Aug 2, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it can be combined with tbe Steve Erwin Fantasy Down Under Pack
Aug 2, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fynWOio9jBo
Aug 2, 2020 2:05 AM - TomRannd: wh-
Aug 2, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ovipositor
Aug 2, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Google that and be horrified
Aug 2, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/31/us/hartford-sword-homicide-trnd/?iid=ob_mobile_article_footer_expansion
Aug 2, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol There can be only one!!!
Aug 2, 2020 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kmbc.com/article/red-onions-linked-to-salmonella-outbreak-that-has-sickened-people-in-31-states-officials-say/33488082#


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 3, 2020)

Aug 2, 2020 4:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sorry, this content is not available in your region.
Aug 2, 2020 5:23 AM - kenenthk: https://craftshack.com/products/mustard-beer
Aug 2, 2020 7:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: hard pass on that
Aug 2, 2020 7:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i love mustard but putting it in beer might be a bit much even for me
Aug 2, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: https://www.express.co.uk/entertainment/films/1316881/star-wars-reboot-sequel-trilogy-rise-of-skywalker-doomcock-george-lucas-director-disney/amp
Aug 2, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: Doomcock.
Aug 2, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ur0IHgz.jpg
Aug 2, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4l6KLoK
Aug 2, 2020 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 2, 2020 1:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't want to wake up to this.
Aug 2, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QGyOz6A.jpg 2020 Cat wants to drag you to hell.....
Aug 2, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OBQqBfQ.jpg ghost dog wants your soul....
Aug 2, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/C39DP5q.jpg
Aug 2, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jILNbhq.jpg
Aug 2, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oGd1zZT.jpg
Aug 2, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho i would love to pet that kitty!!!
Aug 2, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZEpAOqc.gifv I want this sooo bad lol
Aug 2, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: It's that dolphin looking thing, right?
Aug 2, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes!!!
Aug 2, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AgBkhGL.mp4
Aug 2, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iP9Mp3e i have been making this stuff for years.... Lol
Aug 2, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho i feel like i could do that but there is a chance i would fall ribs first on a pole too lol
Aug 2, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fQTfL3g.mp4
Aug 2, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: I hate to admit this, but TRJ was right about the drones. In order to get quality comparable to a DJI drone, I have to buy a DJI drone  
Aug 2, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah they kind of have the high end
Aug 2, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get some higher quality ones from other companies too but your gonna pay
Aug 2, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/mTRSFdq.jpg lol
Aug 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: 
Aug 2, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000053498585.html?pid=808_0000_0109&spm=a2g0n.search-amp.list.10000053498585&aff_trace_key=178aca382a484b589fa858e7f28982cc-1596379209485-07269-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=4824amp-7Bz-Gg1T5VuQ1_qJaFyWhQ1596380359273&browser_id=18756732523649bbabb5a0251bcca69d&is_c=N
Aug 2, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There you go Veho 23 bucks sure to be high quality and not fly straight into your cat emotionally traumatizing it fir life...
Aug 2, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fir=for lol
Aug 2, 2020 3:05 PM - Veho: Fur.
Aug 2, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: There's a ton of cheapo drones out there.
Aug 2, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000904293301.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.7068Fv01Fv01Xb&gps-id=platformRecommendH5&scm=1007.18499.124500.0&scm_id=1007.18499.124500.0&scm-url=1007.18499.124500.0&pvid=f97f7e29-92d3-41ad-9bbc-894ba0c8ad3c&_t=gps-id%3AplatformRecommendH5%2Cscm-url%3A1007.18499.124500.0%2Cpvid%3Af97f7e29-92d3-41ad-9bbc-894ba0c8ad3c%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%230%23131923%230_668%23808%234094%231
Aug 2, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: And if you don't care much about camera quality they're pretty good, too.
Aug 2, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones a bit more but probably better?
Aug 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: It looks good on paper.
Aug 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that is the problem....
Aug 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be fantastic could be shit
Aug 2, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am willing to buy phones where i can see like 100 video reviews on YouTube but a drone? Hmmm nahh
Aug 2, 2020 3:14 PM - Veho: Buy them from Banggood or Gearbest, those usually have a bunch of independent reviews.
Aug 2, 2020 3:14 PM - Veho: And threads on RCGroups.
Aug 2, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: They may be crap, but they're reliable crap  
Aug 2, 2020 3:17 PM - Veho: "Fun, stable drone, GPS works, 'follow me" function makes it crash, camera is garbage, would recommend."
Aug 2, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32958529434.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.60fd9dmY9dmYhu&gps-id=platformRecommendH5&scm=1007.18499.124500.0&scm_id=1007.18499.124500.0&scm-url=1007.18499.124500.0&pvid=9eac71f0-1bff-4495-a761-df80d8bf6779&_t=gps-id%3AplatformRecommendH5%2Cscm-url%3A1007.18499.124500.0%2Cpvid%3A9eac71f0-1bff-4495-a761-df80d8bf6779%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%230%23131923%230_668%23808%234094%23193
Aug 2, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well not everything is cheap...
Aug 2, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: What a steal.
Aug 2, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like you could rent a real one for a day or two cheaper lol
Aug 2, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32959168339.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.47a9IQbqIQbqLm&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.139671.0&scm_id=1007.18500.139671.0&scm-url=1007.18500.139671.0&pvid=50fdd72c-01f1-4f13-8e91-1347400b129c&_t=gps-id%3AstoreRecommendH5%2Cscm-url%3A1007.18500.139671.0%2Cpvid%3A50fdd72c-01f1-4f13-8e91-1347400b129c%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%230%23131923%230_668%23808%234094%23193_668%2
Aug 2, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: What's the size of that thing?
Aug 2, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says 1/14 so big?
Aug 2, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32961895792.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.237abPm0bPm0iN&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.139671.0&scm_id=1007.18500.139671.0&scm-url=1007.18500.139671.0&pvid=6d6c8318-d81c-4870-b7d3-38f328255d77&_t=gps-id%3AstoreRecommendH5%2Cscm-url%3A1007.18500.139671.0%2Cpvid%3A6d6c8318-d81c-4870-b7d3-38f328255d77%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%230%23131923%230_668%23808%234094%23193_668%2
Aug 2, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1/12 lol
Aug 2, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: die theoretische maximale lift ist 60 kg.
Aug 2, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho we should start a micro construction company.... Lol
Aug 2, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: 
Aug 2, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: Bonsai landscaping.
Aug 2, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your kids Barbie play set not cutting it? Susan always bragging about how their kid has it better than yours? Hire us and for slightly less than a real house you can shut up Susan once and for all!!!
Aug 2, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho the dji ryze tello is $100
Aug 2, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: and while it's not amazing, it flies well, has a fun feature set and decent camera
Aug 2, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: heard many call it the best drone you can get for $100
Aug 2, 2020 3:44 PM - Veho: Far from it, TRJ.
Aug 2, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe they said highest quality
Aug 2, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: DJI is the Apple of drones.
Aug 2, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe there are ones with better camera, there are surely ones that go faster or have better battery, but its good all around
Aug 2, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not actually *made* by dji, it's made by ryze
Aug 2, 2020 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: but dji helped design it
Aug 2, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone suggested some chinese $150 drone that seemed to have a much better camera. but then some other people said it was cheaply made
Aug 2, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is expected
Aug 2, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but at least the tello you know you're getting a well built product
Aug 2, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it excels at nothing but is pretty good at most things
Aug 2, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: and $100 should be affordable for you right? 
Aug 2, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: my main gripe with it is the recorded video has glitches, because the video is transferred over wifi and there is no onboard recording
Aug 2, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that really doesn't matter when you're just flying it
Aug 2, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want a better one eventually but like i said, its a good one to start out with
Aug 2, 2020 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: the danger though is that its kind of like a gateway drug
Aug 2, 2020 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like it but i see the fancier drones my dad has that dont have the limitations/issues and i want something better
Aug 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: I need an aerial video platform, and that means at least 1080p with a decent framerate, stable camera, no jello, image stabilization, stable flight, GPS capabilities, and so on.
Aug 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: I have a banged up cheapo drone that I learned to fly on, it has absolutely no features whatsoever  
Aug 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: It has gyro stabilization so that it doesn't spin out.
Aug 2, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: But no altitude hold (something that $10 drones have nowadays...)
Aug 2, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qE7JGRxlWiE
Aug 2, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: Intriguing.
Aug 2, 2020 4:09 PM - Veho: See that's the problem. $200 will buy you a decent quality drone with a bunch of neat features but the camera will be crappy.
Aug 2, 2020 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you needed an aerial video platform you would have already bought one
Aug 2, 2020 5:12 PM - TomRannd: i'm waiting for the day they make kits to make rPi drones using the new camera
Aug 2, 2020 5:12 PM - TomRannd: although, i have no idea who much the new camera weighs.
Aug 2, 2020 5:13 PM - TomRannd: and i guess such a bulky thing would make it hard to fly...
Aug 2, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Okay I don't nEeED an aerial video platform, I just want one 
Aug 2, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Would be nice.
Aug 2, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: My dad does a lot of photography and has some decent mid-range equipment, it would be nice if he could add some aerial shots to his gallery.
Aug 2, 2020 5:28 PM - TomRannd: aerial shots are tough to pull off sometimes. i find it's almost just as beneficial to go hike up a mountain, and take a photo.
Aug 2, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: he can pay for it then 
Aug 2, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: most places don't have mountains right by
Aug 2, 2020 5:28 PM - TomRannd: although, i'm not a landscape photographer. i take closeups of things like flowers, rocks, i like focusing on the patterns in trees a lot too.
Aug 2, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: That kind of money is a bit much for "would be nice".
Aug 2, 2020 5:29 PM - TomRannd: yeah, that's true jd
Aug 2, 2020 5:29 PM - TomRannd: i also took a picture of a water bottle once.
Aug 2, 2020 5:35 PM - Flame: https://i.imgur.com/EyDLxu1.gifv
Aug 2, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: Usually in crashes like this, it turns out the driver had been asleep/dead/stroking out at the time.
Aug 2, 2020 6:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lknTBN9
Aug 2, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p1k8s7X.jpg
Aug 2, 2020 7:58 PM - T-hug: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: must be gamerz' mom's room
Aug 2, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/microsoft-flight-simulator/top-seller?amp
Aug 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man I can't wait to pirate that
Aug 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played their last one, the 2006 one or whatever, but never really cared that much for it
Aug 2, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the new one looks like it'll be real fucking neato
Aug 2, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isnt it like 200TB or something?
Aug 2, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 150GB lol
Aug 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait it's included with Xbox game pass, nice
Aug 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On PC
Aug 2, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so can i fly the SR71?
Aug 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone can probably mod it in
Aug 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the game has mod support IIRC lol
Aug 2, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be fun
Aug 2, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you even read my Christmas list!!!
Aug 2, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZScVFtKa-f8
Aug 2, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ItCbv8DmyP8
Aug 2, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh might be something to watch in that list
Aug 2, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have seen 8 of the 12...
Aug 2, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dw
Aug 2, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 2, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom do you suffer from ADD? Lol of course caring for baby probably doesn't help lol
Aug 2, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Helped put up a bunch of drywall in my grandma's pole barn today, sore as fuck lol
Aug 2, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that sucks
Aug 2, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Redoing the whole thing cuz it's where we pretty much do all the family shit, so after like 30+ish years we're finally making it look nice 
Aug 2, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So this pole barn does it have a pole to dance on.... You know set up your own underground strip club slash fight club?
Aug 2, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 2, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently gonna put a floor in it to replace the fucked concrete
Aug 2, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also apparently putting a bar in it 
Aug 2, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Redoing the tops of work benches in the back with cheapo counter tops instead
Aug 3, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Casino got it lol
Aug 3, 2020 12:57 AM - SG854: Cant tell difference from1440p and 4k.
Aug 3, 2020 1:10 AM - Seriel: cant tell the difference from 240p and 4k
Aug 3, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can tell the difference but just barely and it has to be side by side otherwise 1080P looks good to me lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:25 AM - TomRannd: i cant tell the difference between minecraft command block animations and flipnote studio
Aug 3, 2020 1:27 AM - SG854: Every game I play on a 1440p monitor and 4k monitor, its hard to tell the difference
Aug 3, 2020 1:28 AM - SG854: 4k is just wasting resources on resolution
Aug 3, 2020 1:28 AM - TomRannd: lol it's like, what is even the point of having anything better than 4k. i've seen thise things about 8k and i just shake my head and say, "so are you trying to be like 60 fps?)
Aug 3, 2020 1:31 AM - SG854: DLSS will make 4k possible with high framerate
Aug 3, 2020 1:32 AM - TomRannd: it's pointless though. why? why do people need that shit? it's rich quality of tech, really. it's more or less just "hey, i'm rich as fuck so i'm gonna have 4k 60fps even if i cant see it but i have moeny so fuck yuo"
Aug 3, 2020 1:36 AM - SG854: TV's are mostly 4k though
Aug 3, 2020 1:37 AM - TomRannd: well, because it's become such a normal thing. eventually it will just be the standard tv. that's how it works though.
Aug 3, 2020 1:37 AM - TomRannd: at some point, shit cant get any more real looking.
Aug 3, 2020 1:38 AM - SG854: In game graphics still look fake. NBA 2k looks like poo poo
Aug 3, 2020 1:39 AM - TomRannd: (nba2k was always poopoo).
Aug 3, 2020 1:39 AM - SG854: Cant tell either 120hz and 144hz
Aug 3, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my personal opinion max display tech i would be perfectly happy with 4K 120Hz HDR 10bit color anything over that and i would probably not be able to tell
Aug 3, 2020 1:39 AM - TomRannd: graphics will only get as good as the artist can make them. a 3d modeler or whatever doesn't only need to know how to build the model, but also use lighting properly.
Aug 3, 2020 1:40 AM - TomRannd: at some point, it becomes pointless. you may aswell make real porn instead of using blender.
Aug 3, 2020 1:40 AM - SG854: Once you see it once you loose the wow factor
Aug 3, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 times better than a 2080 Ti is a thing we will say at some point.... Lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:41 AM - SG854: 1440p from 1080p wasn't a huge leap either. I wasn't as impressed.
Aug 3, 2020 1:41 AM - TomRannd: lol psi. and SG: the wow factor is almost pointless due to that. you have three stages of wow factors. you have the "i heard it in the news" you have the "seen it on tv" and the "in person".
Aug 3, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enemy AI in game so good we had to sandbox it to prevent global domination!!!
Aug 3, 2020 1:42 AM - TomRannd: lmfao AI will never be perfect. it will be perfect when we can control a human brain and make it think. it wouldn't be code at that point.
Aug 3, 2020 1:43 AM - TomRannd: imagine, you're playing bots on COD. but the bots are controlled by some kids brain?
Aug 3, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They have "brains" now well parts....
Aug 3, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lab grown and interfaced
Aug 3, 2020 1:44 AM - TomRannd: but they will never be good enough! that's the thing, humans keep evolving and learning new shit. unless we can manage to preform updates, it wont ever be good enough.
Aug 3, 2020 1:44 AM - TomRannd: and it will also act like a human, it will make patterns. they KNOW that wall is a good place to snipe from, so they camp. it will not make for a good ai
Aug 3, 2020 1:44 AM - SG854: Deep learning AI, put those tensor cores to work
Aug 3, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/lab-grown-mini-brains-can-now-mimic-the-neural-activity-of-a-preterm-infant/
Aug 3, 2020 1:45 AM - TomRannd: well i guess we just need to shove a childs brain in out call of duty games.
Aug 3, 2020 1:45 AM - TomRannd: our*
Aug 3, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday "Honey did you remember to feed the computer?"
Aug 3, 2020 1:46 AM - TomRannd: lmao that would be great
Aug 3, 2020 1:47 AM - TomRannd: "no, sorry babe. cant the robo-kids help out around the house for once?"
Aug 3, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nGwz1s1E1aw
Aug 3, 2020 1:48 AM - SG854: I literally have the best of the best money can buy. Great monitor, great computer.... I guess money really can't by happiness. The impress factor went away.
Aug 3, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now go play some NES games in an emulator and have fun 
Aug 3, 2020 1:49 AM - TomRannd: that's why i don't buy the best shit right away. not only do i not have the money lol but if i did, i wouldn't buy the best. part of the fun is finding ways around tthings.
Aug 3, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My computer has a 2700X 32GBs of RAM 2TB SSD an OCed 2080 Ti and i use it to watch cat videos on YouTube...
Aug 3, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In 4K lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:51 AM - TomRannd: i don't even remember what i got in mine. it's not the best, but it can play all the games with max graphics so it's good enough.
Aug 3, 2020 1:52 AM - SG854: I wish I had time to find my way around things. I don't have time to be fucking around with stuff.
Aug 3, 2020 1:53 AM - TomRannd: well, i mean that's the joy of living in my situation. i'm not allowed to get my ssn or get a job or even learn how to drive lol. so i have ALL the fucking time i want.
Aug 3, 2020 1:54 AM - SG854: Damn I work during this epidemic. Overclocking is such a bitch time consuming process
Aug 3, 2020 1:55 AM - TomRannd: lol i really wish i could work. i'm scared of when i turn 18. i'll be so far behind. i wont even be able to go to a bar because i cant get an id.
Aug 3, 2020 1:57 AM - SG854: I love being over 18 having money and being in control. Buying what I want, paying for services I choose. Making better decisions then my parents.
Aug 3, 2020 1:58 AM - SG854: I know what my priorities are
Aug 3, 2020 2:00 AM - TomRannd: yeha lol. i look forward to the day, however i also fear it. i think... i think the first thing i'm gonna do is go buy a shit load of weed and smoke it in the middle of the street.
Aug 3, 2020 2:00 AM - TomRannd: alley* street would be a bad idea
Aug 3, 2020 2:10 AM - SG854: In the generation of insta gratification and quick fixes on YouTube. I dont have the attention span anymore to play entirely through a video game or watch a movie. Youtube & social media killed my patience.


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 4, 2020)

Aug 3, 2020 4:58 AM - kenenthk: God a damn flat tire and I dont know what happened to my jack
Aug 3, 2020 5:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F9NdqVYgoc4
Aug 3, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk call an uber have them give you a jacking lol
Aug 3, 2020 5:53 AM - kenenthk: Tires stuck and I'll have to wait tell morning
Aug 3, 2020 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Fucking insurance wanted 80 bucks to come out
Aug 3, 2020 5:57 AM - TomRannd: did you flip them off
Aug 3, 2020 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Flipped you off
Aug 3, 2020 9:35 AM - Narmy: Gironimo!!!
Aug 3, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than an hour i get to go home.
Aug 3, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/08/02/relief-neurorx-rlf-100-helps-critical-covid-19-patients/amp/
Aug 3, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally some good news lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: got a better source than nypost?
Aug 3, 2020 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://news.yahoo.com/rlf-100-aviptadil-clinical-trial-200000564.html
Aug 3, 2020 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: that will do
Aug 3, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: The drug was originally used for erectyle dysfunction.
Aug 3, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: It's interesting how the lungs and the dong are connected  
Aug 3, 2020 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: also keeps your lover safe from covid 
Aug 3, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PoGIKyB.jpg
Aug 3, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Breath easy knowing life is hard and now so are you....
Aug 3, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WrAIEcq
Aug 3, 2020 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's gamerz mom's signal
Aug 3, 2020 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 3, 2020 11:27 AM - kenenthk: Finally bought rdr2 for ps4 rip hard drive
Aug 3, 2020 11:29 AM - Flame: how big is your harddrive ken for the PS4?
Aug 3, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: 1tb
Aug 3, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: So I'll have like an entire 20gb free 
Aug 3, 2020 11:33 AM - Flame: nice
Aug 3, 2020 11:34 AM - Flame: you might be able to install some themes with that 20gb
Aug 3, 2020 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Or gamerzmum if I'm lucky
Aug 3, 2020 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Cool apparently my tv has her never noticed
Aug 3, 2020 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Hdr
Aug 3, 2020 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it has like 400 nits peak brightness and no dimmable zones it doesn't qualify as HDR, all you get is a washed out image
Aug 3, 2020 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: worse than SDR lol
Aug 3, 2020 11:37 AM - kenenthk: You're a nit
Aug 3, 2020 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: not kidding, my mom got tricked into buying a 4K HDR tv by the salesperson telling her about "cinema experience" and stuff, and turns out it's a piece of shit TV and worth far less than what she paid for it
Aug 3, 2020 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: when you enable HDR and it maxes out the brightness it just makes blacks look gray and whites still don't look bright enough
Aug 3, 2020 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop nit picking! lol
Aug 3, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1cryx7TzqM
Aug 3, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, pretty much any cheapo 4k TV that claims it has "HDR" doesn't have actual HDR lol
Aug 3, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even from "name brands" like LG and such
Aug 3, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 4k TV claims it has HDR, but brightness isn't high enough
Aug 3, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone claims it has HDR but I don't think it does... Don't get me wrong the picture indoors is utterly amazing for the price...
Aug 3, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's close
Aug 3, 2020 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: she overpaid for it because it was a downpayment
Aug 3, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But in full Florida sun you have to crank up the brightness to see it lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi AMOLED that most phones use these days is more than capable of HDR
Aug 3, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone has a IPS screen though lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: my tv has almost 700 nits peak brightness i could have gone with a sony with 1000 nits for around the same price but had some issues with backlight glow (it just didn't do dimmable zones very well) the samsung has some issues with it as any screen with dimmable zones does, but the sony just seemed to do it very poorly
Aug 3, 2020 1:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: so noticeable glow was much more frequent especially with dark scenes
Aug 3, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of nits!!! (has no idea what a nit is)
Aug 3, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: HDR content is typically mastered for 1000 so that's optimal
Aug 3, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AEkNQVWkgpc damn every time I see video of this game... it impresses me.
Aug 3, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: with things looking the way they were intended to
Aug 3, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: otherwise you're trying to squeeze a wider brightness range into a lower range so the brightest parts will be darker than they are supposed to and its noticeable, makes the sky look all overcast
Aug 3, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom says when he gets it and I get it, we can play chicken with 747's lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, makes bright scenes look overcast
Aug 3, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had to set contrast enhancement to low which means you lose some dynamic range on the high end, the upper range of brightness blends into eachother more but i dont find it noticeable
Aug 3, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: less noticeable than the backlight glow on that sony...
Aug 3, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: could have gone one tier up and gotten a demo model of a slightly higher end samsung for around the same price that would have had 1000 nits without the glow problem and more dimmable zones to boot but it had issues with black crush from what i read and i think white crush is preferrable over black crush because very dark scenes are more common than very bright ones
Aug 3, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was a tough choice to make tho
Aug 3, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I'll bother downloading flight simulator, or at least it'll have to wait until the start of a month since shitty fucking Comcast put their goddamn bandwidth limit back 
Aug 3, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats bad Tom 
Aug 3, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we start one of those petitions online to ban caps?
Aug 3, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went over it last month lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they gave everyone a free month to go over again
Aug 3, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did not lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I at least didn't have to pay them outrageous amounts of money
Aug 3, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its on steam right now
Aug 3, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently in May and March I used 1.5tb 
Aug 3, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last month I did 1.3tb
Aug 3, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol such low numbers 
Aug 3, 2020 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: what happens if you go over?
Aug 3, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid i  kid my worst ever was probably a bit over 3TB
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They charge you lots of money for "additional bandwidth"
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox set was like 1.4TB alone
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $10 for every 50GB
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fucking retarded
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unlimited bandwidth is an extra $50 a month somehow
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol meanwhile in Florida there is no over lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: such bullshit
Aug 3, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye do you have caps?
Aug 3, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All you can smoke crystal meth and all the porn you can watch here lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, Jdbye lives in the land of "not retarded ISPs" lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: no Psi caps make no sense
Aug 3, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you are kinda close to Canada Tom... And Detroit!!!
Aug 3, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Detroit ever merges with Canada we are doomed....
Aug 3, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The worst part is they literally proved that no data caps have literally 0 impact on their "network infrastructure" when they disabled them for Covid, but hey gotta keep scamming customers out of money somehow
Aug 3, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Caps should be illegal lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ban bandwidth caps!!!
Aug 3, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Free Midget porn for everyone!!!
Aug 3, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is such a thing as fury midget porn....
Aug 3, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://img.ifunny.co/images/f51b36a76b20bad0bd3a088a558951c923aca42fb53be05d85c2514358f5f27e_1.jpg
Aug 3, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pics.me.me/midget-porn-amputee-retarded-midget-interracial-porn-necrophilic-arson-fetlife-53448691.png
Aug 3, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly we live in a golden age.
Aug 3, 2020 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: not afaik and i'm the expert on furry porn
Aug 3, 2020 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: nobody wants to be a midget after all so why would they choose a midget fursona
Aug 3, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hamstrrs?
Aug 3, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gerbils lol
Aug 3, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: Nobody wants to be a midget, but people do want to be dwarves.
Aug 3, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: Or pixies or other tiny critters.
Aug 3, 2020 2:04 PM - JJ1013: I should not have read this.
Aug 3, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: customized my theme
Aug 3, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure dwarves are cool
Aug 3, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: those aren't midgets
Aug 3, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: not terribly common as fursonas either
Aug 3, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wBS1muj.mp4
Aug 3, 2020 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: back on the topic of drones it would be awesome having a drone that could do 360 3d recordings for VR use
Aug 3, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be the closest i will ever get to the feeling of flying
Aug 3, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: not counting lucid dreaming
Aug 3, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: my dad has a 360 camera but it's not 3D
Aug 3, 2020 3:19 PM - TomRannd: when you say 3D, exactly what do you mean?
Aug 3, 2020 3:19 PM - TomRannd: do you mean like, 3DS 3D or like, movie theatre 3D
Aug 3, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: Two cameras, binocular view.
Aug 3, 2020 3:20 PM - TomRannd: ah, makes more sense
Aug 3, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: UPair Ultrasonic has a 3D camera on it.
Aug 3, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/UPair-Ultrasonic-Video-Camera-Drone/dp/B079DJLVRZ
Aug 3, 2020 3:22 PM - TomRannd: ah i see
Aug 3, 2020 3:22 PM - TomRannd: that drone, it has shitty life-time. like, charge time.
Aug 3, 2020 3:22 PM - TomRannd: obviously powering something like that will take a chunk o power but still... 24 minutes is kinda sad
Aug 3, 2020 3:23 PM - Veho: All drones have a shitty charge time, you have to charge them slowly or the batteries will explode.
Aug 3, 2020 3:23 PM - Veho: And 20-30 minutes is what you get, yes.
Aug 3, 2020 3:23 PM - Veho: So people get a bunch of batteries.
Aug 3, 2020 3:23 PM - TomRannd: yeah, well that's what i would expect.
Aug 3, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just the norm for drones and smaller ones have even worse battery life, 10-15 minutes
Aug 3, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the bigger they are, the bigger battery they need, the bigger motors they need, the more power they draw, it's all connected so just making the battery bigger doesn't help because it needs to have the power to carry the extra weight too
Aug 3, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i liked the concept of the robot dragonfly since it was supposed to be able to both glide and hover so the best of both worlds and saving power when actually moving around but too bad they used up all the backer's money including mine then had to stop
Aug 3, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause they had no money
Aug 3, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: There are those hybrid quadcopter-fixed wing drones, that take off and land like a quad, can hover, but can also glide like a plane and save power.
Aug 3, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh
Aug 3, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: got a link?
Aug 3, 2020 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't sound as cool as a robot dragonfly but i'm interested
Aug 3, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: I can't remember the exact model but here's an example:
Aug 3, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: https://www.eachine.com/Eachine-Mirage-E500-500mm-Wingspan-Vertical-Lift-Flight-EPP-FPV-Racer-RC-Airplane-p-1047.html
Aug 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: Not as compact as the dragonfly drone, I'll admit.
Aug 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: And this is the tiny cheapo model too  
Aug 3, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: So the dragonfly drone makers claimed it would be able to glide to save power? That was never going to happen, weight to wingspan ratio wouldn't allow it.
Aug 3, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: why not?
Aug 3, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: well that's not a drone 
Aug 3, 2020 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just takes off from vertical position
Aug 3, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: That's not the one I was thinking of then. The one I saw was more expensive, had more features, and among other things could maneuver like a drone in the vertical mode. Hover, turn, fly forward etc.
Aug 3, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: they never said it would glide like a plane and i didn't expect it to
Aug 3, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess the basis was that it would have to flap less when gliding
Aug 3, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: they had some figures for the power savings i think it was like 50% longer runtime when gliding something like that
Aug 3, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't remember though
Aug 3, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not at all why i was interested in it though
Aug 3, 2020 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: would still have loved it if it came out and worked even if they didn't deliver on that claim
Aug 3, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: Why were you interested in it?
Aug 3, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RI6bOo7.mp4
Aug 3, 2020 6:47 PM - Flame: wtf did i just watch veho?
Aug 3, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: The gif that keeps on giving.
Aug 3, 2020 6:58 PM - Flame: gif? is that what that mp4 is
Aug 3, 2020 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: silly Veho gifs don't have sound
Aug 3, 2020 7:21 PM - Chary: gifs aren't even real
Aug 3, 2020 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: this must be in russia
Aug 3, 2020 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: right?
Aug 3, 2020 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: only russians could come up with a contraption like that
Aug 3, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Chary, none of this is real
Aug 3, 2020 7:26 PM - Flame: I KNEW IT!
Aug 3, 2020 7:26 PM - Flame: we are in the Matrix
Aug 3, 2020 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, just the internet
Aug 3, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ladbible.com/news/latest-aussie-company-unveils-hot-sauce-infused-vodka-called-st-the-bed-20200803.amp.html
Aug 3, 2020 7:30 PM - TomRannd: ...is this the real life...
Aug 3, 2020 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, this is the internet
Aug 3, 2020 7:31 PM - TomRannd: oh. well this place is a shit hole.
Aug 3, 2020 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: true
Aug 3, 2020 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but we still love it
Aug 3, 2020 7:32 PM - TomRannd: who knew shit could be so amazing? it's like a chocolate bar. it's absolute garbage for your body. but we still love it.
Aug 3, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure we're talking about the same thing
Aug 3, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that's maybe something better kept to yourself
Aug 3, 2020 7:34 PM - TomRannd: one word. fridge.
Aug 3, 2020 7:35 PM - Chary: you eat fridges?
Aug 3, 2020 7:36 PM - TomRannd: of course i do!
Aug 3, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This...is
Aug 3, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Internet
Aug 3, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And tonight we dine in yelp!!!
Aug 3, 2020 7:50 PM - TomRannd: ay men
Aug 3, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/google_pixel_4a_announced_with_snapdragon_730_and_581inch_display-amp-44569.php
Aug 3, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat almost the exact same specs as my phone
Aug 3, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably twice as expensive lol
Aug 3, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey only $350, that's nice I guess lol
Aug 3, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9Vb6sXM.mp4
Aug 3, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the weird stuff is my phone was 240 and has a better camera?
Aug 3, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PI would say slower SoC but 720G and 730G are numbered weird....
Aug 3, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/03/12/chip-battle-snapdragon-730g-vs-snapdragon-720g/
Aug 3, 2020 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: just watched Annihilation, insane movie
Aug 3, 2020 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: very nice visuals though
Aug 3, 2020 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you would probably love it
Aug 3, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it on Netflix or something?
Aug 3, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can watch anything im off for a day or two lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: its on my nas
Aug 3, 2020 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah it's on netflix
Aug 3, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh than Cinemahub it is than lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh even better lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: not in 4k though it looks like
Aug 3, 2020 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: their selection of 4k is still kinda limited...
Aug 3, 2020 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: they do have HDR at least
Aug 3, 2020 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'd say for this movie in particular 4K is kinda important because it's so visually intricate
Aug 3, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not here on Netflix  but i can still watch it lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird norway has a way smaller netflix selection
Aug 3, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would expect if it's here then it's everywhere else too
Aug 3, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but from what i read Netflix has like 12 regions and they all have different content
Aug 3, 2020 10:09 PM - TomRannd: lol canadian netflix selection sucks
Aug 3, 2020 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: should watch it in 4k hdr if you can
Aug 3, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P unless i sit at my computer lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But its playing now lol "what did you eat?"
Aug 3, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my phone has 2K HDR10 lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, this is a movie you have to really be paying attention because so much crazy shit happens
Aug 3, 2020 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: just a tip
Aug 3, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the tip?
Aug 3, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 3, 2020 10:18 PM - TomRannd: badam clash
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made chow mein for dinner today 
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cat
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope this movie features aliens doing anal probes or explosions or exploding anal probea...
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - TomRannd: ...
Aug 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Aug 3, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cats ask for it by name...
Aug 3, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I'm making cookies, cuz that's just the kind of life I live
Aug 3, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 3, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am hungry bug i dont know what to eat lol
Aug 3, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But even lol
Aug 3, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Find a cat, make chinese food 
Aug 3, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol adopt a meal
Aug 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Ericthegreat: My great grandmother supposedly used to live next to a chinese restaraunt in San Francisco that really used to do that.
Aug 3, 2020 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: finally tried out trover saves the world, i keep forgetting about that game
Aug 4, 2020 12:14 AM - Megadriver94: Adopt a thought
Aug 4, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: adopt a cock for eggs
Aug 4, 2020 1:05 AM - TomRannd: wha-
Aug 4, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crispy cocks should be a chicken place...
Aug 4, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put our juicy cock in your mouth tofay!
Aug 4, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/kandi-13000-electric-car-in-us-231508129.html
Aug 4, 2020 2:23 AM - kenenthk: Busted my damn toe changing a tire shit hurts
Aug 4, 2020 2:41 AM - kenenthk: My toe looks like gamerzmum vagina now


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 5, 2020)

Aug 4, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.geekbuying.com/item/Beelink-GT-R-Ryzen5-3550H-Radeon-Vega-8-Graphics-MINI-PC-425537.html
Aug 4, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWO-8o-pes0
Aug 4, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttcAebptKM4 LOL
Aug 4, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh7h2Uqa5ss
Aug 4, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vrhwx8D.mp4
Aug 4, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3vd9EP1.mp4
Aug 4, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CGNQRKZ?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image
Aug 4, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yaaayy it cleared customs in Los Angeles in California!
Aug 4, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like 3-4 more days maybe lol
Aug 4, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can watch YouTube in VR or something lol
Aug 4, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnr6Re4YRPg
Aug 4, 2020 10:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can (and should) play proton pulse
Aug 4, 2020 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Congrats you overpaid for plastic shit
Aug 4, 2020 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: well it doesn't show a price
Aug 4, 2020 1:14 PM - Skelletonike: bought a cheap 55" 4k smart tv for my living room and now I am happy.
Aug 4, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: How cheap?
Aug 4, 2020 1:24 PM - Skelletonike: with sales I paid 320€ for it.
Aug 4, 2020 1:25 PM - Skelletonike: for what I paid, I am pretty pleased with it.
Aug 4, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vizio?
Aug 4, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They make some decent TVs at lower prices
Aug 4, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: I'm happy with my Grundig.
Aug 4, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Vizio and a Samsung and something else in the guest room
Aug 4, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think its Sharp lol
Aug 4, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techhive.com/article/3569109/tcl-8-series-review.html
Aug 4, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If i had a TV blow up today j would probably buy that bastard
Aug 4, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even lol
Aug 4, 2020 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah don't
Aug 4, 2020 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4K 120hz TVs are here
Aug 4, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is 4K 120Hz quantum dot HDR10
Aug 4, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still wont buy it though lol happy at 1080P
Aug 4, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For my casual movie watching my old TVs are fine i would only upgrade literally if they blow up
Aug 4, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of blow up, big huge explosion in Beirut just happened apparently
Aug 4, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vidRmVLK5Ls
Aug 4, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom sounds like a normal day there?
Aug 4, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/videos-capture-massive-explosion-that-rocked-lebanons-beirut-2020-8
Aug 4, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After seeing the video it looks to me either there was 2 explosions or there was a big fire and then an explosion.
Aug 4, 2020 4:48 PM - Veho: " it may have been caused by a fire at a fireworks warehouse."
Aug 4, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that makes sense
Aug 4, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/i/status/1290677516919885824 That video makes it pretty clear
Aug 4, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XxOcKHz.mp4
Aug 4, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: Mother of God.
Aug 4, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that heaven???
Aug 4, 2020 5:20 PM - T-hug: Or hell depending on your take
Aug 4, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just give me a bunch of flat bread some onions tatziki sauce tomatoes.....
Aug 4, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q2sOKOG.mp4
Aug 4, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that makes more sense
Aug 4, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That shockwave was pretty intense
Aug 4, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RXlJlun.mp4
Aug 4, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Another shot.
Aug 4, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: You can see fireworks going off, and then the big boom.
Aug 4, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: Holy fucking shit. I can't imagine how many dead.
Aug 4, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: 50 so far.
Aug 4, 2020 8:06 PM - TomRannd: scary stff
Aug 4, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess all the little pops where ammo cooking off
Aug 4, 2020 8:08 PM - TomRannd: maybe so
Aug 4, 2020 8:09 PM - TomRannd: send in the boston dynamics team lol
Aug 4, 2020 8:09 PM - Veho: The robo dogs?
Aug 4, 2020 8:10 PM - TomRannd: yeah, they can use their super robot sense to sniff out bodies
Aug 4, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Explosive situation there.
Aug 4, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliens explosive anal probe stock pile.
Aug 4, 2020 8:11 PM - TomRannd: that building... almost looked like a hotel or a casino...
Aug 4, 2020 8:11 PM - TomRannd: surprised it didn't fall to the ground
Aug 4, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Glick did you remember to disarm that last probe...." Glick "I think so boss why do you ask..."
Aug 4, 2020 8:13 PM - TomRannd: hah
Aug 4, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O8VzuX89MY
Aug 4, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: https://www.wired.com/story/frog-eats-beetle-beetle-crawls-through-guts/
Aug 4, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Ugh.
Aug 4, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's real life lemmiwinks
Aug 4, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but in reverse, which is possibly even more disturbing
Aug 4, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: or like an episode of the magic school bus from hell...
Aug 4, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: The larvae locks itself there, lapping up the amphibian’s liquidized nutrients. After a few days, the frog is so weakened, it can no longer move. Finally, “what we see is that it sort of tears tissues from the amphibian's body,” entomologist Gil Wizen told WIRED a few years back. “After a few hours the amphibian is reduced to just a pile of bones and just a little bit of skin.”
Aug 4, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is like something straight out of an Alien movie...
Aug 4, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anal probe the hard way!
Aug 4, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: Yeah, what I linked is more benign.
Aug 4, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: Just a bug buttplug.
Aug 4, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: Buttbug.
Aug 4, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azUTPWXUgA0 damn Bolivia 
Aug 4, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Aug 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a tape worm
Aug 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tbMbQEd.mp4
Aug 4, 2020 9:07 PM - Lilith Valentine: I read buttplug and obviously I needed to comment
Aug 4, 2020 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was in what you linked Veho
Aug 4, 2020 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda hot though 
Aug 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/obHWMXY
Aug 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wag the butto get the pluggo lol
Aug 4, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: I know but the main "meat" of the article is the buttbug.
Aug 4, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If only it was a butt errr fly lol
Aug 4, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: LOL
Aug 4, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w6wOmDp
Aug 4, 2020 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: where's all the blood
Aug 4, 2020 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i cut my thumb once and there was so much blood i couldn't see how bad it was
Aug 4, 2020 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it wasn't anywhere near that bad
Aug 4, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only imagine that they took the photo right away?
Aug 4, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2 seconds right away lol
Aug 4, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: after that the spice must flow
Aug 4, 2020 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: sprays out pretty immediately in my experience
Aug 4, 2020 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: your heart is literally pumping it out like a nozzle
Aug 4, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: disregarding the instant coffee joke he would have very much suffered... it takes like a second to suffer third degree burns at those temperatures
Aug 4, 2020 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: a full second of excruciating pain
Aug 4, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: There's blood under his fingernail, so maybe he's had time to compress the finger and wash it off?
Aug 4, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno it looks too clean...
Aug 4, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i call fake
Aug 4, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: I hope so, because ew.
Aug 4, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely not finger licking good...
Aug 4, 2020 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: hannibal lector would disagree
Aug 4, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: Hannibal Lecter wouldn't care for such a tiny little piece of second-grade cut of meat.
Aug 4, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: Not even an amuse-bouche.
Aug 4, 2020 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh that? that's just the entree
Aug 4, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: once he gets a taste he will want the full course
Aug 4, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway the reason i say it looks too clean is because its like a hot knife through a block of ice
Aug 4, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: its too smooth
Aug 4, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I has blobs of blood but there should be a ton more
Aug 4, 2020 9:38 PM - Veho: I haven't severed enough fingers to form an opinion.
Aug 4, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have... Lol
Aug 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if there is enough pain the body has a weird reflex where veins will constrict and cut off blood flow temporary
Aug 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But its short lived
Aug 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last one i seen was a lady came into the ER missing her middle finger. 15 minutes lady her husband runs in with the finger in a zip lock bag with ice lol
Aug 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turns out a dog bit it off
Aug 4, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was bleeding but just barely
Aug 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only assume adrenaline and lots of pain caused that constricting reflex
Aug 4, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats one thing about meat, it doesn't cut clean, plus nails are tough
Aug 4, 2020 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: would have to be a power tool
Aug 4, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: did they euthanize the dog?
Aug 5, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure i would think no?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 6, 2020)

Aug 5, 2020 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Hv4TxEg
Aug 5, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ljx1H3F
Aug 5, 2020 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/95gFGNZ
Aug 5, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wav6jIY
Aug 5, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://food52.com/blog/25480-onion-recall-salmonella-august-2020
Aug 5, 2020 8:07 AM - Skelletonike: The onions I buy are local produce.
Aug 5, 2020 11:39 AM - kenenthk: https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-matrix-was-intended-to-be-a-trans-story-says-lilly-1844611323
Aug 5, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 5, 2020 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So agent Smith was afraid of being made gay and when Neo went inside him he turned gay? Lol
Aug 5, 2020 11:54 AM - kenenthk: He got plugged into the system
Aug 5, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XMU1cmM
Aug 5, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: I don't think I've ever had candy corn.
Aug 5, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: I got some candy corn
Aug 5, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho your not missing much lol
Aug 5, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's pretty much just sugar with like maybe a tiny hint of caramel (it's not caramel just trying to describe the flavor) and maybe a waft of vanila?
Aug 5, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly think you can taste the food coloring more lol
Aug 5, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's "supposed" to have a vanilla-ish flavor
Aug 5, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's basically 95% sugar lol
Aug 5, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like sugar, corn syrup, a bit of salt and gelatin, and then fucking food dye lol
Aug 5, 2020 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least it doesn't have pineapple
Aug 5, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I used to like candy corn as a kid but what kid wouldn't just pour sugar in a bowl and eat it? lol
Aug 5, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye pineapple is awesome on all kinds of things  even pizza!!!
Aug 5, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: The ingredients don't make sense. I could understand if it was 99% cane sugar, compressed into shape, like PEZ.
Aug 5, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: But why the gelatin?
Aug 5, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Why the corn syrup?
Aug 5, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: What's the texture like?
Aug 5, 2020 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye:  Psi
Aug 5, 2020 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i will fight you
Aug 5, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NnKqyxC
Aug 5, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho they are sort of chewy?
Aug 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if you added chalk to caramel?
Aug 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like...slightly chewy, but also kinda crumbly a bit
Aug 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's honestly just an awful fucking candy lol
Aug 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's kinda like fondant in texture, if you've ever had that
Aug 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But a tiny bit more firm
Aug 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom was this you? https://imgur.com/gallery/kQjba5P
Aug 5, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yes spatchcock that bird
Aug 5, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zjHaRph
Aug 5, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: Who doesn't want their cock spatched?
Aug 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 5, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cDeBv3sZXiw
Aug 5, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: Nice.
Aug 5, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: I always thought it tasted like sweet wax
Aug 5, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How to spatcho the chicko
Aug 5, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk thats a pretty accurate description lol
Aug 5, 2020 2:39 PM - kenenthk: The pumpkin shaped ones are weirdly better even though it's the same shit
Aug 5, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/05/health/weed-marijuana-heart-wellness/index.html
Aug 5, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: Oh for fuck's sake.
Aug 5, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: The research says ALL smoking is bad for the heart.
Aug 5, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: Title: maRYjOOaNNa IS BaaD fOr HeArT
Aug 5, 2020 3:05 PM - Veho: And I love the implication that it's bad for the heart in all its forms, not just smoked.
Aug 5, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: rEeEFEr bAAad
Aug 5, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reefer madness!!!
Aug 5, 2020 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: it says the THC specifically is bad for the heart
Aug 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd chemicals are probably all bad in the long run
Aug 5, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my prescription medication for diabeetus is bad for me.... But the diabeetus is worse
Aug 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can tell a massive difference in my memory 
Aug 5, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's probably all the drugs
Aug 5, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: not the diabeetus meds
Aug 5, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i am so sober its not funny
Aug 5, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: suuuure
Aug 5, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But i kind of enjoy the change of not having a photographic memory now
Aug 5, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone asked me who was the major in the office and i cant remember the name lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I met the guy 2 times i know he told me his name but i cant remember that moment lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: it says the THC specifically is bad for the heart < Except there's little to no long-term studies on this and the information provided in the article literally says "Overall, evidence is still inconclusive for cannabis use and adverse cardiovascular outcomes"
Aug 5, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As usual, they're just picking and choosing statements to push their bs because they know no one is actually gonna read a 20 page paper
Aug 5, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With the biggest issue being the fact that of the studies performed on cannabis use and heart disease, 97% of the people observed were also smoking tobacco
Aug 5, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom give up the chronic lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, a cause of heart disease
Aug 5, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damned hippies....
Aug 5, 2020 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't do any of the drugs 
Aug 5, 2020 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drugs are bad mmkay 
Aug 5, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crystal meth powers Florida Man!!!
Aug 5, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Superman has Kryptonian Crystals lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: I wish I had some meth  
Aug 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: Or even some coke.
Aug 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: I'm so fucking tired.
Aug 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what's for dinner? 
Aug 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meth and coke
Aug 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do you have efedrine? Its pretty much meth lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: No  
Aug 5, 2020 3:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Meth and coke is not good dinner food 
Aug 5, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been up since like 3am lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat
Aug 5, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uqdOz87.jpg
Aug 5, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too well i think i took a small nap
Aug 5, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom baby keeping you awake?
Aug 5, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she spent the night at my in-laws the night before, so the night when she's home she has a bit of separate anxiety and doesn't want to sleep by herself
Aug 5, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Aug 5, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm the lightest fucking sleeper on the planet, so any time she rolls over and such when we're laying down wakes me up and keeps me up 
Aug 5, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eye i am super light sleeper too
Aug 5, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course I can't nap during the day, since my wife works from like 5am-1pm
Aug 5, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I just don't nap very well regardless lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife works.... I miss those days
Aug 5, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just send your wife back to the corner Psi ;O;
Aug 5, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 5, 2020 3:44 PM - Skelletonike: I just bought Nioh 2 yesterday. During the first mission, is one supposed to try and beat the big guy right at the start or avoid it? Honestly curious which way people went for.
Aug 5, 2020 3:48 PM - T-hug: U avoid until you get sweet gear then come back
Aug 5, 2020 3:49 PM - T-hug: Or you can chip away for 5 minutes without getting hit if your good enough
Aug 5, 2020 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're*
Aug 5, 2020 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: Only had time to play 5 mins yesterday.
Aug 5, 2020 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: Sadly I spent around 1 hour making the character. z.z
Aug 5, 2020 3:53 PM - T-hug: All Souls games do it especially in first area
Aug 5, 2020 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: Yeah. Only Souls like I haven't played yet is sekiro
Aug 5, 2020 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: Haven't seen it on sale
Aug 5, 2020 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: From software games really suck at char creation though compared to Koei and Bandai
Aug 5, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: you've played Remnant: From the Ashes?
Aug 5, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wawel Chocolate Covered Jelly
Aug 5, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3626198/demons-souls-multiplayer-lives-thanks-emulator-rpcs3/
Aug 5, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Well that was cool mobile van came out and fixed my tire
Aug 5, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7lEfkfX.mp4
Aug 5, 2020 4:19 PM - Skelletonike: Is that a souls like? Didn't seem like one
Aug 5, 2020 4:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 5, 2020 4:20 PM - Skelletonike: I found this quite fun https://i.imgur.com/1xS8sIx.jpg
Aug 5, 2020 4:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I can sympathize with wasting too much time on character creation.
Aug 5, 2020 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: Don't have a photo of my final character tho
Aug 5, 2020 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: https://i.imgur.com/EoCOYDQ.jpg
Aug 5, 2020 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: But it was fun playing around
Aug 5, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually end up spending wayy too much time and never being happy about ny character
Aug 5, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My even
Aug 5, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2FKdBPB
Aug 5, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Mc1ezaL.mp4
Aug 5, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YohbM2t
Aug 5, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uORxs2E.jpg
Aug 5, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: I soooooo want to get a video drone, Mavic Mini or a Fimi A3, but I know I wouldn't use it enough to justify the purchase.
Aug 5, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: I also want a battleship kayak: https://i.imgur.com/Y7T2P2d.jpg
Aug 5, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: That one I would use.
Aug 5, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fwiZGTE.jpg
Aug 5, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like that dino from Jurassic park
Aug 5, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one that slits venom lol
Aug 5, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: The umbrella fringe one?
Aug 5, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU7JqWOzOuE
Aug 5, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes that one lol
Aug 5, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Legends-Conception-Gift-Centerpiece-Companion/dp/B01HTZ7WBS/ref=pd_gwm_bmx_2?pf_rd_s=grid-13&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pd_rd_wg=JURoI&pd_rd_r=200FKR4931FT9AS652XQ&pd_rd_w=Zxycb&pf_rd_r=200FKR4931FT9AS652XQ&pf_rd_p=ae1b394d-d5ef-4c27-b8cb-852ce1896b0c&pd_rd_i=B01HTZ7WBS
Aug 5, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a net gun, find someone flying a drone, and steal it 
Aug 5, 2020 6:12 PM - Veho: We poor here, nobody else has a drone either.
Aug 5, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah, I guess my second suggestion of just robbing someone for the money won't work then 
Aug 5, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: I would have to rob a few hundred people. Or go into politics.
Aug 5, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess you'll just have to sell a kidney or something
Aug 5, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not your kidney, of course
Aug 5, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: I wouldn't use the drone enough to justify wasting all those kidneys. Best trade them for booze or something.
Aug 5, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: And while we're at it, a spare liver or two wouldn't be amiss.
Aug 5, 2020 6:45 PM - Ericzander: My roommate has a drone. But that's because he sucks with money. He also doesn't use it enough to justify it
Aug 5, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: Which drone?
Aug 5, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Steal it and send it to Veho 
Aug 5, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: I mean, does he have a $100 drone or a $1000 drone?
Aug 5, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Does it matter if it's free? 
Aug 5, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: I'm just curious about what amount counts as "sucking with money".
Aug 5, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U6fKX8p.mp4
Aug 5, 2020 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Same
Aug 5, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xFbotyu.mp4
Aug 5, 2020 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: big boom
Aug 5, 2020 7:49 PM - TheCasualties: whoa what exploded? hopefully that was a planned demolition?
Aug 5, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: Nope. 2,750 tons of ammonium nitrate exploded in a warehouse fire.
Aug 5, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: 100 dead, thousands injured.
Aug 5, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: https://edition.cnn.com/middleeast/live-news/lebanon-beirut-explosion-live-updates-dle-intl/index.html
Aug 5, 2020 7:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty fireworks
Aug 5, 2020 7:58 PM - TheCasualties: holy shit
Aug 5, 2020 8:02 PM - Sicklyboy: h
Aug 5, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: Pretty fucked up, more like.
Aug 5, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hurr durr 100s of people are dead but XD PRETTY FIREWORKS
Aug 5, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fuck is wrong with you?
Aug 5, 2020 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom I am still in shock from my grandpa dying earlier today and unable to feel anything
Aug 5, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I just feel hollow inside
Aug 5, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: depressed
Aug 5, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm sorry that explosion, doesn't have the same impact on me as one of my closest family members that I have many good memories from dying
Aug 5, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: memories with*
Aug 5, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wasn't planning on telling you guys
Aug 5, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: no point in depressing anyone
Aug 5, 2020 10:20 PM - Memoir: X. X
Aug 5, 2020 10:46 PM - Sicklyboy: Shit, dude, I'm so sorry to hear that 
Aug 5, 2020 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't even know what to respond with
Aug 5, 2020 11:23 PM - TheCasualties: aw man that's rough, I was really shook after my grandparents deaths.. family and close friend loss is always dificult
Aug 5, 2020 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Fold 2 already announced
Aug 5, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mk2cNU3XQCE
Aug 5, 2020 11:46 PM - TheCasualties: that fold phone/
Aug 5, 2020 11:46 PM - TheCasualties: ?
Aug 5, 2020 11:52 PM - BigBoiMarkus: hey lads
Aug 5, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still want the Galaxy Fold, or I guess the Fold 2 now, even though I know it's dumb 
Aug 6, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhLaXZgu2MA
Aug 6, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Just buy a phone and a tablet...
Aug 6, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I want to spend $2000 on a phone that turns into a tablet 
Aug 6, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But it will break in like 6 months lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I want to be able to watch porn on a big screen no matter where I'm at!!
Aug 6, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Phone + cheaper VR thing? lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The OG Fold, after the redesign, actually is fairly durable lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't honestly give an opinion on that for like a week lol mine is in California right now lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the only people who have broken their's have done it because they're dumb lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like folding it and unfolding it 20 times a day? lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It held up to like 200k folds with one of those robot testy things apparently lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like 5 years worth of folding or something
Aug 6, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I wouldn't expect it to last quite that long, I'd still say like maybe 2 years lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:09 AM - Memoir: I'd wager you would see some noticeable wear and looseness after the first yera.
Aug 6, 2020 12:10 AM - Memoir: year*.. I can't type. Go me?
Aug 6, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think they left out the touching folding unfolding touching parts?
Aug 6, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That crease has to come under increased stress when prodded with a finger?
Aug 6, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Memoir I know the feeling
Aug 6, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but based on how aggressively their robot was folding it I don't think that'd matter lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They had a livestream somewhere
Aug 6, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol was pounding it like a man trying to get his 20 dollars worth? lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTdbpoQkR4U > Ah yeah lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12 hours lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah they didn't even go past it breaking either
Aug 6, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Aug 6, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I need a trifold design lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see this as getting like razors lol "New 5 fold design!!!" lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You think they will get larger and make like laptops?
Aug 6, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Fold 2 apparently has "over 60 precision parts!" in their fold 
Aug 6, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually does look a bit better than the first one though
Aug 6, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey it's even coming to T-mobile, which means I could actually buy one 
Aug 6, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I assumed it'd still be an ATT exclusive thing lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:19 AM - Memoir: Oh, no Verizon? Rip
Aug 6, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All three get it now
Aug 6, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I wonder about a used one when the screen is broken would the specs be good enough for it to be used as a TV box?
Aug 6, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pick one up on Amazon for like 100 bucks or something lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It has very nice specs... 12GB of RAM and 512GB of storage a Snapdragon 855
Aug 6, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: USB C if it carries video?
Aug 6, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, sure lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'd bet even broken ones would sell for a fuck ton
Aug 6, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-Fold-SM-F900U-512GB-AT-T-Cosmos-Black-FOR-PARTS/254676799898?epid=6031220759&hash=item3b4beb919a%3Ag%3A2PAAAOSwx39fJ3Pr&LH_BIN=1&LH_ItemCondition=7000 < Yeah, look at this dumb shit lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that was just the cheapest of 7
Aug 6, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking it would make a neat cheap TV box but at 500 bucks there are better options lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Others were trying to get $700+ lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could just buy a fucking PC for that lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah at that point for sure
Aug 6, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The dumbest part is I bet even like the usual screen repair shops couldn't even fix it
Aug 6, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did see a neat Ryzen APU TV box lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom for sure repairing that thing would be a nightmare lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And Samsung would probably be like "boy that sure is damaged! Please give us $800 to "fix" it" lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would expect that lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Samsung+Galaxy+Fold+Teardown/122600 < Actually, you know what? That doesn't really look that bad TBH
Aug 6, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was expecting like a 0 on the repairability score lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just looking at all those pictures
Aug 6, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not as crazy as I expected lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's about as convoluted as most other high end phones lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a couple extra screens to pull off lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would still butcher it but some phone shops could probably pull it off lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Aug 6, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9bCkDrdECo
Aug 6, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.peopleofwalmart.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/3yo48urwr9951.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 7, 2020)

Aug 6, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7uvDFSw6A0
Aug 6, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/05/europe/lebanon-russian-ship-blast-intl/index.html
Aug 6, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: https://io9.gizmodo.com/when-pistachio-nuts-explode-5733837
Aug 6, 2020 9:56 AM - Veho: TRJ, I'm sorry about your grandfather. My condolences.
Aug 6, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-england-hampshire-53617762
Aug 6, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 hours until i go to work 3 days off ends wayyy too fast lol
Aug 6, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its been over 2 years i need a vacation lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/cracker-barrel-debuts-simplified-dinner-menu.amp
Aug 6, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure you get vacation time
Aug 6, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: it'd be illegal not to
Aug 6, 2020 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it's not the right time to go on vacation lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aL5MmDU2Ehg
Aug 6, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no if i took vacation i would just stay home lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have everything my heart desires here with my internet and computer and phone lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't forget the drugs and porn
Aug 6, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no drugs but lots and lots of porn in 4K lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im busy taking vitamins and training drugs would slow me down lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to bend a penny with my bare hands 2 months back and could not do it.... Since then i have been training 4 days a week to exhaustion
Aug 6, 2020 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: only if it's downers
Aug 6, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably need 3 more months of intense training to get that back.
Aug 6, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From there i might go back into more physical training
Aug 6, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get back into when i could do spinning jump kicks cresent kicks and stuff like that lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just call me Chuck Norris lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: not bruce lee?
Aug 6, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im too big and slow to match him lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He would rip out my chest hair 
Aug 6, 2020 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: he'd shave your chest hair with his bare hands
Aug 6, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: in one move
Aug 6, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best hope i would have against Bruce would be his friend lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_1dcmG9j3b0
Aug 6, 2020 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My goal lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: bruce lee would be more realistic
Aug 6, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When i was younger i did feats that would sound impossible
Aug 6, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I occasionally mention them to people they do not believe lol hence the penny trick lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for me its not a trick
Aug 6, 2020 12:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you melt steel beams?
Aug 6, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not jet fuel lol
Aug 6, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xz2JyPgUmH4
Aug 6, 2020 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: but jet fuel can't melt steel beams
Aug 6, 2020 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: chuck norris can
Aug 6, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Die Density / Count  8 Gb B-die (Boltzmann / 20 nm) / 1 die
Aug 6, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: yay my ram is samsung b die
Aug 6, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: B Die sounds like a rapper
Aug 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/report-amd-ryzen-9-4950x-5950x-engineering-sample-boosts-up-to-4-8-ghz
Aug 6, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel is gonna need a lot more +s lol
Aug 6, 2020 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: U Die is a rapper
Aug 6, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/05/health/hand-sanitizer-cdc-warning-study-wellness/index.html
Aug 6, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they died with clean insides at least.
Aug 6, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: Well, clean of microbes.
Aug 6, 2020 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: hand sanitizer is usually just ethanol
Aug 6, 2020 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: check the label before you chug
Aug 6, 2020 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you'll be fine
Aug 6, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: "the report does not provide information as to why people were ingesting hand sanitizer."
Aug 6, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know why
Aug 6, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were trying to cure the rona
Aug 6, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's tide pods all over again
Aug 6, 2020 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: but just get some everclear or something it's probably cheaper too
Aug 6, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Rdr2 bores me
Aug 6, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: play outer worlds instead
Aug 6, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually need to finish Terminator
Aug 6, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems like a good game if your a fan
Aug 6, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Along with like 200 other games i want to finish or play.... Lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/windows-10-launch-android-apps-samsung-galaxy-phones/amp/
Aug 6, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/florida/os-ne-florida-man-bitten-by-alligator-chomped-by-shark-20200806-rcz5hooq3nejhi2mzaj3lynxom-story.html?outputType=amp
Aug 6, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuggghhh my VR headset thing cleared customs in California on Monday but no updates since then
Aug 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't wait to get into the exciting world of VR like in the documentary Lawn Mower Man
Aug 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: No VR for you  
Aug 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: Psi, buy me a drone.
Aug 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: You got that mad crisis overtime pay now.
Aug 6, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LrjX4OppFJ0
Aug 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0GOMMgl.mp4
Aug 6, 2020 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you're gonna want something better
Aug 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho do you have a nudist place near you that ummm you could send pics? Lll
Aug 6, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheap phone VR is pretty bad... gear vr is ok it has extra sensors and stuff
Aug 6, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: I have a nudist place near but it's pretty much 60+
Aug 6, 2020 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: phone vr is just not great as a whole, good introduction to VR but you are going to end up wanting PC VR for the full experience
Aug 6, 2020 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and to play stuff that just isn't possible with phone VR
Aug 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real JDbye i will probably try this at some point.
Aug 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/uploadvr.com/budget-vr-101-get-pc-vr-streaming-phone/%3famp
Aug 6, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically turn your phone into a headset for your PC
Aug 6, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just using the phone for head tracking and display
Aug 6, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let my 2080 Ti do all the heavy lifting lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i tried out vridge streaming vr from my pc it works ok but the latency
Aug 6, 2020 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: the latency is really not good
Aug 6, 2020 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: and my phone screen has got purple stuff on it so not much good for vr anymore
Aug 6, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you plug your usb type C directly into your GPU?
Aug 6, 2020 2:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: purple streaks and blotches that move when i scroll down a page
Aug 6, 2020 2:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you do that?
Aug 6, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: dont think so that port is a display output
Aug 6, 2020 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: phone has no display input
Aug 6, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although i seem to remember the type c port on the 2080 intended for VR but there is some sort of catch
Aug 6, 2020 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: intended for VR yes but it is just a display output like thunderbolt
Aug 6, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that was the catch oh well i have other type C ports lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think i have one. but my phone's not USB-C
Aug 6, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh....
Aug 6, 2020 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway latency won't be affected by wifi much, reliability will though
Aug 6, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That could be an issue
Aug 6, 2020 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't tried it on my new PC but encoding and decoding the video best case adds something like 25ms latency
Aug 6, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah if your using wifi 1600Gbps or what ever?
Aug 6, 2020 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: perfectly fine for steam remote play but it messes with head tracking
Aug 6, 2020 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 60gbps
Aug 6, 2020 2:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: still wouldn't solve the latency
Aug 6, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to wire right into my PC lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: also the motion sensors on phones aren't really reliable enough for vr i think, it will drift
Aug 6, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: you also only get 3dof head tracking where 6dof is the norm and no room scale vr and you don't have the controllers, which vr games generally require, that's the biggest issue
Aug 6, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but when i tried it on this one is spooky accurate
Aug 6, 2020 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: rift games may support xinput controllers more frequently, since the original consumer rift initially came with a xbox controller
Aug 6, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't plan on true VR just mostly 3D stuff with an Xbox one controller lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: true VR is where the fun is at
Aug 6, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My expectations are pretty low lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gjoEdf7.mp4
Aug 6, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But i paid a grand total of like 17 bucks for the helmet thingy so if i use it for more than 10 hours thats a win lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho never mess with trunk bear
Aug 6, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trunk bear says make the Forrest great again!
Aug 6, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08CGNQRKZ/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_track_package_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 6, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect like YouTube 3D will work fine 
Aug 6, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1voV-DLw22s. Stuff like this lol
Aug 6, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe VirtuaBoy emulation
Aug 6, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yyyayyyy!!! https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.androidauthority.com/google-cardboard-virtual-boy-691549/amp/
Aug 6, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im a simple man lol
Aug 6, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat epsxe has a vr mode too
Aug 6, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a vr fork of dolphin, i recommend it
Aug 6, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: give paper mario TTYD a try on it its like looking into a dollhouse or a diorama
Aug 6, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty damn cool
Aug 6, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: minecraft is also pretty cool in VR sadly the VR mod for java minecraft i don't think is updated so i had to use an older version to try it out'
Aug 6, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and fuck bedrock
Aug 6, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: sunset in minecraft looks great in VR caves are pretty claustrophobic though
Aug 6, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can only imagine how much better it would be in VR with the raytracing mod
Aug 6, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: also you have to play proton pulse
Aug 6, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a version for google cardboard but an enhanced version is on steam
Aug 6, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: awesome soundtrack
Aug 6, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's played exclusively using head tracking
Aug 6, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dQtwrjU.mp4
Aug 6, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy just got a free enema even if he didnt need one... https://imgur.com/gallery/UBTwuFx
Aug 6, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BAGwyIe.jpg
Aug 6, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xUfFJW0.gifv The Real Jdbye watch this one lol
Aug 6, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WR2tlWz.jpg
Aug 6, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z07dytb.jpg
Aug 6, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More finger stuff lol
Aug 6, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oCyuOnv.gifv veho this is the drone you need lol
Aug 6, 2020 4:17 PM - Veho: You are HERE  https://i.imgur.com/Hax1rCO.mp4
Aug 6, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oNFCnUq.gifv hah...
Aug 6, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho better than coffee
Aug 6, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: Pussy can't handle monster vibrator.
Aug 6, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im watching the movie Flash Gordon lol
Aug 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Savior of the universe!!!
Aug 6, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: KING OF THE IMPOSSIBLE
Aug 6, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed!!!
Aug 6, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a great movie
Aug 6, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: I bought an electric pencil sharpener today and now I'm sharpening all the things  
Aug 6, 2020 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: sharpen your cock 
Aug 6, 2020 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you know
Aug 6, 2020 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: pencil sharpeners also work on pens?
Aug 6, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: pen15.
Aug 6, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kFYsy51.mp4
Aug 6, 2020 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: try it, i promise it works
Aug 6, 2020 5:15 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/mTVhkbf
Aug 6, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: DAWWWWW SOOOO CUUUUTE
Aug 6, 2020 5:34 PM - MajinCubyan: That was too damn adorable
Aug 6, 2020 5:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug has a pet rat 
Aug 6, 2020 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a rat
Aug 6, 2020 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's like, a meerkat
Aug 6, 2020 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: might even be a meerkat, it does say bush
Aug 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: That's not T-hug.
Aug 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: And the animal is called a "bush baby".
Aug 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: That's the name.
Aug 6, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's nota meerkat but damn that is pretty cute too https://i.huffpost.com/gen/3960906/thumbs/o-BABY-MEERKAT-PUP-900.jpg?6
Aug 6, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galago
Aug 6, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh, who named that lol
Aug 6, 2020 6:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are worse names, but that is pretty unimaginative
Aug 6, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f1GDN53
Aug 6, 2020 7:29 PM - ToadButStupid: hello
Aug 6, 2020 7:29 PM - ToadButStupid: just a dev dats bout it
Aug 6, 2020 7:31 PM - ToadButStupid: anyone want some of my hbc apps? they are just wad managers and i have a usb loader alternative but otherwise i just have wads
Aug 6, 2020 8:50 PM - WiiEJECT: Tomorrow we may have news related to the use of external HDD on Atmosphere. Stay tuned
Aug 6, 2020 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet it's just hdd access for homebrew and not anything more interesting
Aug 6, 2020 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: like... putting your emuNAND on a HDD and making it 1TB large
Aug 7, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited Storage!!!!
Aug 7, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aKWVCv8uWDI
Aug 7, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9Ia3ofcGB4o
Aug 7, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow this is pretty irresponsible right now....
Aug 7, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Little kids will now go around spitting even more than normal on each other lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 8, 2020)

Aug 7, 2020 7:35 AM - Veho: Newest back-to-school fashion: face masks with blowgun holes so you don't have to take them off to lob spitwads at people.
Aug 7, 2020 7:47 AM - Veho: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-8599981/Eating-rice-increase-risk-dying-heart-disease.html
Aug 7, 2020 7:47 AM - Veho: Everything causes heart disease  
Aug 7, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wGUayU4TKBQ
Aug 7, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho asian stuff is bad for you!!!
Aug 7, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might make some rice tonight lol
Aug 7, 2020 8:36 AM - kenenthk: It amazes me how much my neighbor reminds me of psi
Aug 7, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A little over 2 hours and i can go home and die lol
Aug 7, 2020 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Daughter home?
Aug 7, 2020 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The guards i have under me tonight make me wanna pee myself....
Aug 7, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One just up and left his entrance for like 20 minutes
Aug 7, 2020 8:39 AM - kenenthk: I smell weed it's just snoop dogg let him through
Aug 7, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol we have too
Aug 7, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless its like a pound of weed....
Aug 7, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Medical weed passed here in Florida.
Aug 7, 2020 8:41 AM - kenenthk: So I just need a red medical bagg and I can pass flordia security
Aug 7, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 7, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: It's not lovers its weed
Aug 7, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Livers
Aug 7, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some guy a few months back came in high as a kite went outside threw a vape pen in the grass then came back in
Aug 7, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I picked it up took a smell of it and jesus that shits strong
Aug 7, 2020 8:44 AM - kenenthk: That stuff I wont mess with I dont care who you buy from never know what's in it
Aug 7, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah i wouldn't touch it
Aug 7, 2020 8:45 AM - kenenthk: You can actually make it at home pretty easily
Aug 7, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The sniff i took i swear i got a little high just from the smell
Aug 7, 2020 8:45 AM - kenenthk: Just takes time and a cheese cloth
Aug 7, 2020 8:47 AM - kenenthk: I like how our tags are blue this year so when a cop says how are you ivan say look at my tags
Aug 7, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GMsQmsD.gif
Aug 7, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1V66rUi.jpg
Aug 7, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 7, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UsaXbT9
Aug 7, 2020 10:30 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 7, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol silly kenenthk dicks are for your mom 
Aug 7, 2020 11:22 AM - kenenthk: Or your daughter
Aug 7, 2020 12:17 PM - p1ngpong: whats the best phone for taking public creepshots?
Aug 7, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoe phone?
Aug 7, 2020 12:18 PM - p1ngpong: interesting
Aug 7, 2020 12:22 PM - p1ngpong: https://www.spycamerasmall.com/sneaker-spy-new-32gb-men-sports-shoes-pinhole-spy-hidden-hd-camera-recorder-1280x720p.html
Aug 7, 2020 12:22 PM - p1ngpong: thanks ordered
Aug 7, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 7, 2020 12:25 PM - Flame: stop giving ideas to p1ng Psionic
Aug 7, 2020 12:26 PM - p1ngpong: going out for a walk once my shoe is charged
Aug 7, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 7, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slashdot.org/story/20/08/06/199225/massive-20gb-intel-ip-data-breach-floods-the-internet-mentions-backdoors
Aug 7, 2020 2:12 PM - T-hug: Sweaty feet Steam the lens up
Aug 7, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Too bad on didnt have that shoe on
Aug 7, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: OJ
Aug 7, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: That shoe is fucking pointless if it's not remote controlled.
Aug 7, 2020 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: just pretend you're tying your shoes when you start/stop it
Aug 7, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: my question is does it come with both shoes or just one?
Aug 7, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: No veho think about the amount if proof it would solve in the ghetto
Aug 7, 2020 3:23 PM - Veho: If you gave to pretend to tie your shoes every time you want to take a pic, might as well just use your phone.
Aug 7, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Is no one even going to ask how psi knows about those
Aug 7, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Wait nevermind its psi
Aug 7, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 7, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it shoots video 720P for 32GB can hold hours worth so tie your shoes once to turn it on and off you go lol
Aug 7, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.spycamerasmall.com/house-cameras-for-sale/bathroom-spy-camera.html
Aug 7, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bathroom cams!!! Lol
Aug 7, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9544/linksys-max-stream-mr9600-ax6000-wi-fi-6-router/index.html
Aug 7, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to get a good router for all the cams lol
Aug 7, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/this-portable-threadripper-pc-gives-new-meaning-to-the-term-desktop-replacement/
Aug 7, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom would like that lol
Aug 7, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy it in 20 years for like 40 bucks
Aug 7, 2020 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell, i would like that
Aug 7, 2020 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: such a good LAN gaming PC
Aug 7, 2020 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: when at home just fold it up and use it like a desktop pc
Aug 7, 2020 5:53 PM - inero: hello guys, i'm facing a problem when i install a game it says: error could. not install ticket
Aug 7, 2020 5:53 PM - inero: does anyone know how to fix it ?
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - BORTZ: install the ticket
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: what game, what console even?
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - BORTZ: duh
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: we're not mind readers
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - inero: sorry sorry
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - inero: N swich
Aug 7, 2020 5:54 PM - inero: every game i download says the same thing
Aug 7, 2020 5:55 PM - inero: i downloaded 3 games
Aug 7, 2020 5:55 PM - inero: the sinking city, the almost gone, infliction
Aug 7, 2020 5:56 PM - inero: N Switch*
Aug 7, 2020 6:01 PM - inero: :') anyone ?
Aug 7, 2020 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: do you have sig patches?
Aug 7, 2020 6:55 PM - inero: it's alright i've found a solution thankx
Aug 7, 2020 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: k
Aug 7, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fyLCawi.jpg
Aug 7, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Free colonoscopy
Aug 7, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But did he have it?
Aug 7, 2020 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: No rona, just prostate cancer
Aug 7, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 7, 2020 8:55 PM - ToadButStupid: hello
Aug 8, 2020 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded
Aug 8, 2020 1:24 AM - WiiEJECT: RetroArch core updated to 1.9.0
Aug 8, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i was sleeping lol
Aug 8, 2020 2:50 AM - TomRannd: wow
Aug 8, 2020 2:51 AM - TomRannd: i'm proud of you psi
Aug 8, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/07/the-pixel-5-might-have-a-lower-end-chipset-but-were-not-worried-and-heres-why/?amp
Aug 8, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think i got like 6 hours of sleep i feel amazing!!! Lol
Aug 8, 2020 3:17 AM - TomRannd: nice, i just got back from a hiking trip, i think i got like... maybe 7 hours of sleep over the past 2 nights?
Aug 8, 2020 3:17 AM - TomRannd: insomnia's a bitch. don't get it


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 9, 2020)

Aug 8, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so true
Aug 8, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just had like 8 people come into the ER like everyone needs to stop getting sick or injured lol
Aug 8, 2020 4:50 AM - TomRannd: lol tell them to stop
Aug 8, 2020 4:55 AM - kenenthk: I have a headache Runs past everyone that's vomiting leaking blood and or missing a limb
Aug 8, 2020 4:57 AM - TomRannd: just spit on it and watch some porn. everything is gonna be fine. shallow breaths, ken
Aug 8, 2020 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk we had a lady leave she was in pain but complained that 2 people came in after her but went in first (they where having heart attacks lol)
Aug 8, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I understand i was in line first at like a grocery store or something but expecting a person to die because your having bad period cramps lol
Aug 8, 2020 5:45 AM - kenenthk: This is why I'd rather spend an extra $10 for food delivery then deal with public
Aug 8, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree kenenthk
Aug 8, 2020 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Aug 8, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 8, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.5 hours to go then i come back in 13.5 hours lol
Aug 8, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rSIhccn.jpg
Aug 8, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uaZcaAd.png
Aug 8, 2020 11:33 AM - Ihy: I recently updated my Nintendo switch offline, everything is working but my games are no longer loading. What do I do?
Aug 8, 2020 11:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Aug 8, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2BZYcka.mp4
Aug 8, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BQaFZGN.mp4
Aug 8, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Matrix games headed to the Switch play as Neo in the Matrix then get a sex change to Switch identity!!!
Aug 8, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can Neo fight agent Smith in heals!!
Aug 8, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe being The One implies he is a hermaphrodite....
Aug 8, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mr or Mrs Anderson...
Aug 8, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/millions-of-android-phones-are-at-risk-due-to-achilles-1844645940/amp
Aug 8, 2020 2:39 PM - DinohScene: Mister Anderson
Aug 8, 2020 2:48 PM - Flame: we've been expecting you
Aug 8, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 8, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/umwYMv1.jpg
Aug 8, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit thought that was Chumly from Pawn Stars
Aug 8, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my phone though and half awake lol
Aug 8, 2020 7:17 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am ice cream shop
Aug 8, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take me to the candy shop!
Aug 8, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 8, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SRcnnId15BA
Aug 8, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: I'll let you lick the lollipop.
Aug 8, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 8, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/bubonic-plague-china-death-inner-mongolia-baotou-suji-xincun-a9660861.html
Aug 8, 2020 9:42 PM - Veho: Oh good.
Aug 8, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A nee challenger has entered the arena!!!
Aug 8, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 2 plagues!!!
Aug 8, 2020 10:34 PM - TomRannd: lol the china men learn
Aug 8, 2020 10:35 PM - TomRannd: t their lesson about eating bats, so they ate rats instead
Aug 8, 2020 10:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: same difference
Aug 8, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2lllvfU
Aug 8, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/T02RhdpGWgw
Aug 8, 2020 11:27 PM - Kimarnic: lol
Aug 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nme.com/news/gaming-news/halo-infinite-has-been-recreated-as-a-nintendo-64-game-2723683?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=halo-infinite-has-been-recreated-as-a-nintendo-64-game&amp
Aug 9, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.slashgear.com/this-aviar-r67-is-a-tesla-model-s-with-classic-mustang-styling-07632513/amp/
Aug 9, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: tesla will disable the fast charging on it
Aug 9, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and generally give you a bad time when it comes to repairs/maintenance
Aug 9, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: they don't like 3rd parties working on teslas
Aug 9, 2020 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: they can remotely disable the fast charging
Aug 9, 2020 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: they charged people $12k to come and certify the car to enable fast charging again, then disabled it again later without warning
Aug 9, 2020 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: cause they were salvage cars that tesla didn't want anything to do with so they were fixed up by 3rd parties
Aug 9, 2020 2:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: so while that is super cool i wouldn't suggest anyone to actually buy it unless they don't mind losing fast charging, relying on 3rd party EV mechanics, potentially even losing firmware updates, who knows what tesla might do
Aug 9, 2020 2:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the fast charging is half the point of a tesla, they might have nice big batteries with long range but that long range doesn't do you much good if you can basically only charge it when you're in the same location for a day
Aug 9, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/take-a-closer-look-at-some-of-the-aircraft-youll-be-flying-in-microsoft-flight-simulator/
Aug 9, 2020 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3sAYuOsqbA
Aug 9, 2020 3:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks delicious


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 10, 2020)

Aug 9, 2020 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: bean and mayo salad
Aug 9, 2020 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: *baked* bean and mayo salad
Aug 9, 2020 5:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 9, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheelman_(video_game)
Aug 9, 2020 7:28 AM - Veho: Half wheel... half man... all cop.
Aug 9, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 9, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Live by the wheel die by the wheel...
Aug 9, 2020 11:29 AM - nity1: when I try to partion my sd card with raw emuMMC in hetake, it doesn't let me move the red raw emuMMC slider. my SD card is only 32GB. i researched and they say you need a big SD card. is there a way to partion with a 32GB card?
Aug 9, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably too small to hold a emunand
Aug 9, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect for something like that you would need at least 256GB?
Aug 9, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just guessing though but i know 32GB is too small
Aug 9, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/08/08/clusterctrl-stack-helps-you-power-and-cool-up-to-5-raspberry-pi-sbcs/amp/
Aug 9, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi slice you mount 6 in a case that looks like a mini Cray XMP 1 that would be cool
Aug 9, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cray_X-MP
Aug 9, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We have mini consoles and mini PCs we need a mini super computer... Lol
Aug 9, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if just 1 Pi is more powerful than a XMP lol
Aug 9, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn the Pi 4 is wayyy more than the Cray XMP lol
Aug 9, 2020 12:46 PM - Ichigo-Bankai: yoyo boys 
Aug 9, 2020 12:47 PM - Ichigo-Bankai: wassup 
Aug 9, 2020 2:36 PM - Ricardomk1: Soy fan de la consola ps4 y le doy gracias a dios por gustarme este mundo de los videojuegos porque cuando cojo el mando en la mano hago todo tipo de profesión y en todos aprendo algo soy fan del dios de la guerra y fifa y esta página me encanta grasias por aceptarme
Aug 9, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: english motherfucker, do you speak it?!
Aug 9, 2020 3:21 PM - cearp: nice community spirit jdbye
Aug 9, 2020 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 9, 2020 4:42 PM - Ichigo-Bankai: does anyone have the pokken tournament nsp file? i can't find it anywhere on the internet without having a delay of 9000 seconds or  inappropiate sites..
Aug 9, 2020 4:58 PM - IC_: You can't ask about that here
Aug 9, 2020 5:18 PM - alivebacon: ^
Aug 9, 2020 5:35 PM - James_: ↑
Aug 9, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C6tMTjx
Aug 9, 2020 8:48 PM - p1ngpong: lol crysis on the switch
Aug 9, 2020 8:48 PM - p1ngpong: that would have been impressive if my phone couldnt do the same
Aug 9, 2020 10:07 PM - Coto: i sold my switch months ago, the dust was 2 layers thick, DS is much better.
Aug 9, 2020 10:08 PM - Coto: From a dev perspective, at least.
Aug 9, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gXc5r81.gifv
Aug 9, 2020 10:54 PM - UltiNaruto: which section should I post in if I'm asking help for developing a Wii homebrew?
Aug 9, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-emulation-and-homebrew.179/
Aug 9, 2020 11:08 PM - UltiNaruto: thanks
Aug 9, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is alive!!!
Aug 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/08/legal-action-against-company-with-pear-logo/amp/
Aug 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple is at it again...
Aug 9, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Barely lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Apple lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You sick Tom? 
Aug 9, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah just busy
Aug 9, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No rona here boss ;O;
Aug 9, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a good thing lll
Aug 9, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Aug 9, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see so much rona lol i think i am immune or something
Aug 9, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See having extra chromosomes is good for something lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My secret? I just don't leave my house ever
Aug 9, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife goes out though, work and shopping and such, but always follows guidelines and such so eh probably won't get sick lol
Aug 9, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope not the people who get it bad it looks like the worst flu ever
Aug 9, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most people have no symptoms so thats a good thing
Aug 10, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a first gen iPad Mini coming in at some point this week for the babby lol
Aug 10, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I showed her Kid Pix on the iMac G3, she fucking loved it lol
Aug 10, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So figured I'd get a shitty cheap tablet that I don't really care if she destroys to draw on and stuff
Aug 10, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $40 for that, which will be interesting lol
Aug 10, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The specs are dog shit
Aug 10, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even for like 2012, but ehh all she will do is little paint apps which should work lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah i think i spent like that much for a nabi fir my grandson
Aug 10, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He still has it built like a tank and has nvidia something in it
Aug 10, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say Tegra 1 or 2 or something
Aug 10, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nabi-2S-SNB02-NV7A-Kids-Tablet-PC-NVIDIA-Tegra-3-Quad-Core-Refurbished/165688018
Aug 10, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh fancy Tegra 3 lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But that one
Aug 10, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to get one of those big ass 20" Nabi tablets lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But people still sell them for like $200 so fuck that
Aug 10, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, $200-$250 for the 24" one with the Tegra 4 in it lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol portable smart TV
Aug 10, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's meant to be stationary, really, cuz the battery lasts like 30 minutes or something lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But 24 inches of angry burds
Aug 10, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they put like a 1500mah in it for some ungodly reason
Aug 10, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But still, real neat lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might pick up that Nabi tab you linked, if the iPad ever gets destroyed lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have been 20,000 mah lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should have like a fucking laptop battery in it lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet it has the space
Aug 10, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Check on goodeill Tom they are on there a lot
Aug 10, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could mod a bigger battery in?
Aug 10, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that possible?
Aug 10, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I was browsing there when I was looking for tablets 90% is like fucking iPads that are broke or really old Android stuff that's garbage lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You probably could pretty easily, just need the right voltage and amperage
Aug 10, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm sure you'd find plenty on AliExpress lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put some crazy laptop battery in it lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/100069639
Aug 10, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put like 12 on it you probably will get it
Aug 10, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/100170608
Aug 10, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one probably better deal has all the goodies
Aug 10, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might toss a bid lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can you install custom ROMs on them? Lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure you've tried lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its at 5.99 now lol and yes
Aug 10, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know root and lineage but just tossing like a launcher on does wonders
Aug 10, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you can switch from tbe kids launcher to the adult one when you want to do work on it
Aug 10, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably just root and remove all the garbage lol
Aug 10, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its a surprisingly quick tablet
Aug 10, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Tegra 3 is a pretty decent SoC, yeah
Aug 10, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it was the first quad core SoC in an Android device IIRC
Aug 10, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Does like 1.5ghz!
Aug 10, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So fast!
Aug 10, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 10, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I discovered today on my phone i can specify 3 different GPU drivers for individual aps
Aug 10, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I used a prerelease driver on PPSSPP and it made a huge difference
Aug 10, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's odd lol
Aug 10, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could see like different performance profiles, but not driver versions lol
Aug 10, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its pretty cool
Aug 10, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dont even have to reboot lol
Aug 10, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone settings https://imgur.com/a/m0EOcMv
Aug 10, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Game driver so weird lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 11, 2020)

Aug 10, 2020 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Aug 10, 2020 5:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y0bH10L.jpg
Aug 10, 2020 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Aug 10, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its like a whole meal in one can!!!
Aug 10, 2020 7:41 AM - Veho: Remember that Christmas dinner in a can?
Aug 10, 2020 7:44 AM - Veho: I bought some McRib clone from Lidl, can't wait to try it.
Aug 10, 2020 7:49 AM - shaunj66: McRibl
Aug 10, 2020 8:22 AM - shaunj66: Such a great game. I was addicted to this game from the moment I started playing it
Aug 10, 2020 8:23 AM - Costello: Probably my favorite game on the Switch
Aug 10, 2020 8:29 AM - Veho: Ground pork assholes shaped like a rack of ribs, and an attempt at that sauce. In a bun. Frozen.
Aug 10, 2020 8:33 AM - shaunj66: *Tears up in American*
Aug 10, 2020 8:52 AM - p1ngpong: Delicious grilled pig bums
Aug 10, 2020 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Remember remember the 4th of November
Aug 10, 2020 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: sounds delicious, where can i get some?
Aug 10, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Pulsar-PL76475-3-6x52-Thermal-Weapon/dp/B01M336WY6/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=weapon&qid=1597050271&refinements=p_36%3A1253559011&rnid=386589011&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-1
Aug 10, 2020 9:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: wrong window Psi?
Aug 10, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If i won the lotto so would buy something like that to play with
Aug 10, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: TRJ Lidl has them on occasion.
Aug 10, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: I can't wait to try.
Aug 10, 2020 9:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure you could spot gamerzmum with that scope
Aug 10, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Out of stock...
Aug 10, 2020 9:15 AM - kenenthk: Dont mistake the heating company for his mum
Aug 10, 2020 9:18 AM - Veho: Gamerzmum is never out of stock.
Aug 10, 2020 9:19 AM - Veho: I got myself an office chair. Working from homevwas fuckinv hell on my back.
Aug 10, 2020 9:19 AM - kenenthk: Poor veho gets to sit in a chair all day 
Aug 10, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: Suck it, ken.
Aug 10, 2020 9:20 AM - kenenthk: Whip it out
Aug 10, 2020 9:21 AM - Veho: And it's only 7 hours a day  
Aug 10, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Stop being non essential you fuck 
Aug 10, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I work 12 hours a day a lot lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:23 AM - kenenthk: With little fear of bomb explosions
Aug 10, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well by work.... I watch a lot of Netflix on my phone lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:23 AM - Veho: I am web hosting support you ass, I'm the one who keeps your porn online, I'm as essential as it gets.
Aug 10, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Considering the millions of porn sites that already exsist 
Aug 10, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: Can you imagine this lockdown without porn?
Aug 10, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah how else would i get my midget porn!!!!
Aug 10, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: We would have WW3 already.
Aug 10, 2020 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Porn.gbatemp isnt that essential views went down when large files of gamerzmum hit
Aug 10, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably have to back to visiting the nursing home with a bag if condoms... Lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:25 AM - kenenthk: And by large I mean rach png
Aug 10, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 16K ultra ultra wide?
Aug 10, 2020 9:26 AM - kenenthk: I hear gamerz has to stuck up on 1tb micro ad cards for one photo
Aug 10, 2020 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Btw veho I want to cancel my subscription
Aug 10, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: There's no getting off this train, ken.
Aug 10, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: Choo choo, motherfucker.
Aug 10, 2020 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Remember kids when you register to a porn site veho gets your parents credit card information
Aug 10, 2020 9:30 AM - Veho: Remember kids, your parents are broke as fuck and their credit card info means jack shit. Send Playstation Plus coupons.
Aug 10, 2020 9:30 AM - kenenthk: Gift cards only
Aug 10, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Yoshihiro-Heisei-Hongasumi-Single-Maguro/dp/B0861HRQL6/ref=rtpb_19?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0861HRQL6&pd_rd_r=1dd83b97-84ac-4204-aeb3-0fbb9d793597&pd_rd_w=SxZ2Q&pd_rd_wg=QtxKJ&pf_rd_p=3c4ed2ee-3748-493c-a001-054d2d949a48&pf_rd_r=3RG77S30DKKNQAWWAWSR&psc=1&refRID=41VT3KK696VSDXPX4QET
Aug 10, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tuna knife hmmm lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: A real bargain.
Aug 10, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: Get a prosciutto knife, same size and shape and sharpness, much cheaper.
Aug 10, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: Also legal  
Aug 10, 2020 9:37 AM - kenenthk: I seem to have gotten the wrong item sent to me
Aug 10, 2020 9:37 AM - kenenthk: What's a good cure for green diarrhea
Aug 10, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: https://www.thatsarte.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/x600/8cd505534bc15f7008592d41c6b9f71d/h/a/ham-knife-forgiati-corntech-abfo600ct.jpg
Aug 10, 2020 9:38 AM - kenenthk: Red dirreah?
Aug 10, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: Active charcoal, ken.
Aug 10, 2020 9:38 AM - kenenthk: That 2nd knife isnt sharp enough to stab people
Aug 10, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Stabbing is overrated.
Aug 10, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also yogurt is supposed to help
Aug 10, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Slashing is superior.
Aug 10, 2020 9:39 AM - kenenthk: Fact charcoal is just burnt trees
Aug 10, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain stabbing would not agree lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: Trudat.
Aug 10, 2020 9:40 AM - kenenthk: I've been attempting to shit red for the past 28 years so I can claim incompetence to sustain a job
Aug 10, 2020 9:40 AM - Veho: Captain Stabbin isn't one to talk, his weapon is blunt as fuck  
Aug 10, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they did a porn spoof of the expendables....
Aug 10, 2020 9:42 AM - kenenthk: My cure for constipation eat more shit later
Aug 10, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cole slaw
Aug 10, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Yout mouth looks like slaw
Aug 10, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of fiber and unpack your shit like no ones business lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/q8-jxVHhUVo
Aug 10, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: Prunes.
Aug 10, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: Achieve liftoff.
Aug 10, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly if your having diarrhea or constipation your probably not eating right....
Aug 10, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barring some actual medical condition
Aug 10, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like 15% of covid19 victims report diarrhea symptoms.
Aug 10, 2020 10:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: we have no lidl 
Aug 10, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: Then you'll just have to wait for McDonalds to get McRib again.
Aug 10, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: McRib is the devil!!!
Aug 10, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want food but i also want sleep.... Probably get some Burger King breakfast 
Aug 10, 2020 10:51 AM - kenenthk: Your life is so depressing
Aug 10, 2020 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if we ever *had* the mcrib here
Aug 10, 2020 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i'll have to go to germany
Aug 10, 2020 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i was in kiel earlier this year but i just ate currywurst
Aug 10, 2020 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was good though. no ragrets
Aug 10, 2020 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: we had some other weird mcd invention i remember that was like a rectangular pita, and the patty inside was also rectangular
Aug 10, 2020 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: but that wasn't the mcrib right
Aug 10, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/27/McD-McRib.jpg/1200px-McD-McRib.jpg
Aug 10, 2020 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's definitely not a pita
Aug 10, 2020 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have seen people do copycat mcribs using actual deboned rib meat though
Aug 10, 2020 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably even better
Aug 10, 2020 11:27 AM - Veho: Definitely better.
Aug 10, 2020 11:29 AM - Veho: Actual ribs are much better, no contest.
Aug 10, 2020 11:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like ribs, but i can't imagine the bread adds much of value
Aug 10, 2020 11:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: any point in making a sandwich over just eating the ribs the way they are? lol
Aug 10, 2020 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like the pickles they have at mcd though, can't find pickles like that in stores
Aug 10, 2020 11:45 AM - Veho: What sets them apart?
Aug 10, 2020 11:46 AM - Veho: How are they different?
Aug 10, 2020 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know
Aug 10, 2020 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're sweeter, more flavorful
Aug 10, 2020 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: taste completely different
Aug 10, 2020 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: subway uses the same ones
Aug 10, 2020 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i always ask for extra
Aug 10, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: I think I get it. Try looking for "piquant" pickles, or pickled cornishons, those that have bits of pepper in the jar, and look for sugar in the ingredients.
Aug 10, 2020 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Most McDonald's pickles are sour dill pickles sliced thinner than normal; this provides the most pickle taste for the lowest cost"
Aug 10, 2020 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: dill pickles... that's what a friend told me they were too, but i've never seen dill pickles in a store
Aug 10, 2020 12:27 PM - Veho: https://tastingsgourmetmarket.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/05/tlp_cornichons-piquants.png
Aug 10, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: Every pickle has dill here  
Aug 10, 2020 12:28 PM - kenenthk: https://steemit.com/food/@beggars/mcdonald-s-style-pickles-copycat-recipe
Aug 10, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: That recipe makes them from scratch.
Aug 10, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: From fresh cucumbers.
Aug 10, 2020 12:29 PM - kenenthk: So stop being lazy and do it
Aug 10, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like making cucumbers with white vinegar and sugar
Aug 10, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like fake pickles?
Aug 10, 2020 12:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's like no selection in pickles unless i go to the one store that sells a lot of imported european foods
Aug 10, 2020 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Dill chips on the other hand taste like gamerzmum butthole
Aug 10, 2020 12:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's european, might be completely different from american pickles
Aug 10, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.food.com/recipe/vinegar-and-sugar-cucumber-240515
Aug 10, 2020 12:30 PM - kenenthk: They all grow from the fucking earth you cant tell me you cant find the spices at the store
Aug 10, 2020 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: could try making it but i wouldn't be able to find the right type of cucumber
Aug 10, 2020 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Unless you live in Oraw I'm pretty sure all cucumbers dont taste like sand
Aug 10, 2020 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Iraq*
Aug 10, 2020 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: never see fresh cucumbers small enough
Aug 10, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for sex
Aug 10, 2020 12:33 PM - kenenthk: Then buy a bigger mason jar
Aug 10, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or slice them up into spears 
Aug 10, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: Those greedy pickle manufacturers buy them all up.
Aug 10, 2020 12:34 PM - kenenthk: That's what gamerzmum has to do to fit inside places 
Aug 10, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: None left for the little man.
Aug 10, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: It's a conspiracy by Big Pickle.
Aug 10, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: To steal the little pickles.
Aug 10, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Yeah and I hear big pickles dont grow from white soil either
Aug 10, 2020 12:36 PM - Veho: What's white soil?
Aug 10, 2020 12:36 PM - kenenthk: You're black Veho you wouldnt know
Aug 10, 2020 12:38 PM - kenenthk: we're small pickles
Aug 10, 2020 12:39 PM - Flame: @Veho ken is talking gibberish
Aug 10, 2020 12:39 PM - Flame: also fuck you ken
Aug 10, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho might be black I don't know or care lol to me Veho is Veho 
Aug 10, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjZRWNg8k_M
Aug 10, 2020 1:13 PM - BORTZ: Veho's mah boy who cares what his skin color is.
Aug 10, 2020 1:13 PM - BORTZ: who care's what my skin color is
Aug 10, 2020 1:13 PM - BORTZ: no one cared about me until i put on the spider suit
Aug 10, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And sat behind a desk, masturbating .
Aug 10, 2020 1:25 PM - BORTZ: [everyone cared about that]
Aug 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some say he's still behind that desk
Aug 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Furiously masturbating
Aug 10, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: His palms are sweaty
Aug 10, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Knees weak, arms spaghetti
Aug 10, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Semen on his spidey suit already
Aug 10, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 10, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: Do not miss your chance to blow.
Aug 10, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 10, 2020 1:32 PM - Veho: 
Aug 10, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Who talking skin color his username is black
Aug 10, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mCT9zQg.mp4
Aug 10, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: All that tech and no one could guess spidey by his voice
Aug 10, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: You sound a lot like spiderman Mr.Parker
Aug 10, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: That's racist, Jameson.
Aug 10, 2020 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you just assume his identity?
Aug 10, 2020 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: how dare you
Aug 10, 2020 2:34 PM - BORTZ: wow that's racist
Aug 10, 2020 2:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Transitioning into a spider is harder then you think
Aug 10, 2020 3:30 PM - Skelletonike: Dammit. Everyone is on holidays at work. I'm the only one who's working in the marketing department. T_T
Aug 10, 2020 3:34 PM - Skelletonike: And uber eats is taking too long to bring me my icecream. :'(
Aug 10, 2020 3:43 PM - Veho: How does that even work? Do they have portable coolers?
Aug 10, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Some have ice packs
Aug 10, 2020 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Others just say enjoy your over priced flavored milk
Aug 10, 2020 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: I guess so?
Aug 10, 2020 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: They do come in normal cardboard boxes though. Albeit fancy ones.
Aug 10, 2020 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Cold heat bags are a thing
Aug 10, 2020 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: I usually buy order Ben&Jerry's to eat at work and heal my depressing thoughts.
Aug 10, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: So which one melts quicker?
Aug 10, 2020 3:48 PM - Skelletonike: especially during the last hour of work.
Aug 10, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the ice is melted can you get a refund?
Aug 10, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: dad lives in singapore and orders ice cream delivered, it always arrives half melted, he puts it in the freezer and gets a refund
Aug 10, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: he does this all the time knowing it will arrive half melted because of the heat
Aug 10, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/t0LfBeU
Aug 10, 2020 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: can someone explain why the fuck there is a big human sized open hole leading to the sewers
Aug 10, 2020 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: is this how you do stuff over in murica?
Aug 10, 2020 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: just leaving open holes in the road?
Aug 10, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: Low quality bait.
Aug 10, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depending on where you live they might have to be that big i have several that size on my street Florida has torrential rains that a smaller opening would cause roads to flood
Aug 10, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep waiting to see a red balloon and a clown down there....
Aug 10, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: Just scroll down to the comments  
Aug 10, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol your right
Aug 10, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So that was Spain or Portugal
Aug 10, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pare sign i was curious lol
Aug 10, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The rain in Spain falls mostly because of Bane.
Aug 10, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: The post links to a Youtube vid, and the vid description has a link to an article. It was Brasil.
Aug 10, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh they speak Spanish
Aug 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And German lol
Aug 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Veho: No that's Argentina  
Aug 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Veho: Brasil speaks Portugese.
Aug 10, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Aug 10, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im learning a ton of stuff today lol
Aug 10, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/09/apple-goes-to-war-with-the-gaming-industry/amp/
Aug 10, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Apple
Aug 10, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IOS is the worlds largest gaming platform lol Apple lives in its own weird reality
Aug 10, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even if your combined every device they sold right now would they even remotely be able say that...
Aug 10, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2020/08/10/the-zero-terminal-3-a-pop-out-keyboard-linux-computer-in-your-pocket/
Aug 10, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho would like that
Aug 10, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: "sliding keyboard similar to those on early Android phones. The ‘board is based on a [Bobricius] design, though sadly isn’t quite working yet."
Aug 10, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: 
Aug 10, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't you want something like that?
Aug 10, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: Yes, but as you can see this one isn't working.
Aug 10, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: Therefore, sad.
Aug 10, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it's just a driver issue and they will fix it?
Aug 10, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Tang-Powdered-Drink-Guava-Pineapple/dp/B00RWTU3JU?pf_rd_r=R0JEDCJC9G05JBD2786M&pf_rd_p=2a80711e-3cce-41b4-8a2b-225b057c8c2c&pd_rd_r=fe0da769-7e87-483f-bcbb-321a35ce1a44&pd_rd_w=5M5dH&pd_rd_wg=ud0vn&ref_=pd_gw_trq_rep_sims_gw
Aug 10, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Guava Pineapple Tang... I don't know if it would be awesome or horrible....
Aug 10, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: Nah, the keyboard that this one is based on is also just a prototype. I already know of a ready made USB solution of that size so this one is interesting to know but not much use.
Aug 10, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: Since I would have to solder it myself and all.
Aug 10, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: And I absolutely fucking suck at wiring.
Aug 10, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: Plug and play for me pls.
Aug 10, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am OK at soldering but I prefer not too... lol
Aug 10, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only botched one thing ever but still it was botched and it was my fault (managed to melt a small resister off of a PS2 trying to install a mod chip)
Aug 10, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But then Swap Magic happened and all was good lol
Aug 10, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: I'm having a Guinness.
Aug 10, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I was lol
Aug 10, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm having a shit
Aug 10, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like a Guinness
Aug 10, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;O;
Aug 10, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jk Tom BombaDoesntDrink
Aug 10, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's bad mmkay
Aug 10, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: Pussy.
Aug 10, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 10, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just can't stand the taste of alcohol in general, even the fruitiest of fruity bs doesn't cover it up for me
Aug 10, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I just don't lol
Aug 10, 2020 7:18 PM - Veho: Fair enough.
Aug 10, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get my buzz from LIFE
Aug 10, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: And meth.
Aug 10, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I don't live in Florida
Aug 10, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 10, 2020 7:27 PM - Localhorst86: you're not Florida Man?
Aug 10, 2020 7:34 PM - p1ngpong: ;O;
Aug 10, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can be anything you wanna be but you'll never be Florida man lol
Aug 10, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BasixrbP7Po
Aug 10, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am eating Zaxby's... Boneless wings not bad not bad at all lol
Aug 10, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zaxbys.com/menu/famous-meal-dealz/boneless-wings-things/
Aug 10, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SpectacularWhiteLeafhopper-mobile.mp4
Aug 10, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmvs_ob4t3w
Aug 10, 2020 11:15 PM - Gusty_1943: me too
Aug 10, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9K4oEPAxNQ
Aug 11, 2020 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Fuck


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 12, 2020)

Aug 11, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iU2hy0L5lgg
Aug 11, 2020 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Well that's enough gta for me
Aug 11, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 11, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But did you run over anyone?
Aug 11, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: No that's wrong
Aug 11, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Damn game crashed right when I was about to save 8 hours worth of play
Aug 11, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol shit
Aug 11, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What GTA? 5?
Aug 11, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I beat like the first 3 or 4 missions lol
Aug 11, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Yeah
Aug 11, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: I thought game crashes werevps3
Aug 11, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PC one never crashes oddly enough
Aug 11, 2020 11:13 AM - kenenthk: There was a guy sleeping on the sidewalk of our store
Aug 11, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna see a lot of that for a while
Aug 11, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Estimates are homeless population will increase by like 40% over the next year or so
Aug 11, 2020 11:26 AM - kenenthk: Guy probably was homeless but could've been dead I called the store and told them and no one seemed to care she even said so lol
Aug 11, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 11, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/338984-Wholesale-TICKLE-GIANT-FLVRS/dp/B07G7HHZ5T/ref=sr_1_176?dchild=1&keywords=Fruit+drink&qid=1597146259&s=grocery&sr=1-176 Kenenthk you should test these... lol
Aug 11, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Test Ice Tickles... lol
Aug 11, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Being the good samaritan that I am I did check for drugs and money first
Aug 11, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Stop trying to be a diabetic psi
Aug 11, 2020 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: good flavors other than eww bubble gum
Aug 11, 2020 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: which never actually tastes like bubble gum, but tastes like bubble gum flavored kids toothpaste
Aug 11, 2020 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Fun fact the guy who invented gum only had pink dye which is why bubblegum is always seen as pink
Aug 11, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 11, 2020 1:03 PM - Veho: The guy who invented gum didn't have any fruit either, that's why bubblegum tastes friggin weird.
Aug 11, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: wikipedia says you can make natural pineapple flavor from banana + pineapple + cinnamon + cloves + wintergreen
Aug 11, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: natural bubble gum flavor*
Aug 11, 2020 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see the resemblance to any of those
Aug 11, 2020 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe wintergreen
Aug 11, 2020 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does have a vaguely minty taste to it
Aug 11, 2020 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: definitely not banana and definitely not pineapple
Aug 11, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: Actually I do get the same sensation from the generic pink bubblegum that I get from artificial banana flavoring, so they might be on to something.
Aug 11, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: Fun fact, artificial banana flavoring doesn't taste like common bananas because it was based off of a variety that is now extinct.
Aug 11, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't at all
Aug 11, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like artificial banana flavoring
Aug 11, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: fun fact, artificial flavorings never taste like the real fruit
Aug 11, 2020 1:13 PM - Veho: Choco bananas rock.
Aug 11, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Aug 11, 2020 1:13 PM - Veho: They never taste -exactly- like it, but the disparity is rarely as big as with the banana.
Aug 11, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: For example artificial vanilla flavor.
Aug 11, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: artificial vanilla is so obviously fake
Aug 11, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: Vanilin.
Aug 11, 2020 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has the same sort of quality but it's completely different
Aug 11, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: It's vanillin, the major component of actual vanilla, but if you use just that you're missing the other hundred flavor components so it's not as good. Of course.
Aug 11, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: did not know that
Aug 11, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would never have guessed based on the taste that it was at all related
Aug 11, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's maybe the artificial flavoring that tastes the least like the natural counterpart to me
Aug 11, 2020 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: except artificial berry flavoring tends to be even worse
Aug 11, 2020 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there are good artificial berry flavorings, they're just not the ones people use
Aug 11, 2020 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: strawberry is tough never had a good one of those
Aug 11, 2020 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: raspberry gets pretty close
Aug 11, 2020 1:42 PM - Veho: Looks like shit has hit the fan in Belarus.
Aug 11, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: So the police video of george floyd finally released
Aug 11, 2020 3:23 PM - SuperDan: george floyd aint got nothing on pink floyd !
Aug 11, 2020 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: who the fuck is george floyd
Aug 11, 2020 3:27 PM - Flame: jdbye you been acting really weird as of late
Aug 11, 2020 3:29 PM - Flame: you okay bro?
Aug 11, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think i'm any weirder than usual
Aug 11, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did mention what happened last week but i'm fine
Aug 11, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: My condolences.
Aug 11, 2020 3:42 PM - Flame: i didnt see your post bro.
Aug 11, 2020 3:42 PM - Flame: My condolences too.
Aug 11, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think it's got anything to do with that
Aug 11, 2020 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks
Aug 11, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOUsZoR_nLk
Aug 11, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fFctUwrqJ4
Aug 11, 2020 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: hot
Aug 11, 2020 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: why are you linking that who here has a commercial griddle
Aug 11, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 11, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: I think it works on all griddles.
Aug 11, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Eucy5ED6k
Aug 11, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 11, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGCyW5s5UAg
Aug 11, 2020 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you need somewhere to scrape the grease to it doesn't make sense for home use, just wash it like a normal person
Aug 11, 2020 6:22 PM - p1ngpong: pay attention to me
Aug 11, 2020 6:22 PM - p1ngpong: I crave it
Aug 11, 2020 6:23 PM - Veho: Washing it doesn't get rid of the seasoning, the layer of polymerized oils that develops on it.
Aug 11, 2020 6:23 PM - Veho: Despite what cast iron pan owners claim.
Aug 11, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CTzhqVHmww
Aug 11, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah I wash mine all the time, love my skillet
Aug 11, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was only really true when people used lye soap, nowadays it makes 0 difference if you properly season the pan
Aug 11, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I found something for you lol https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001180160459.html
Aug 11, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 channel DDR4 and dual socket lol
Aug 11, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and it has a hacked BIOS letting you OC lol
Aug 11, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPjVMQ5bc34
Aug 11, 2020 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Is better chef has iron that's cast
Aug 11, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Chef_America
Aug 11, 2020 7:35 PM - kenenthk: Granite stone is the best imo
Aug 11, 2020 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: China makes some interesting mobos
Aug 11, 2020 7:40 PM - Flame: define interesting?
Aug 11, 2020 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird ones. Older sockets with m.2 which never had m.2 support and such
Aug 11, 2020 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: or ones with niche/older things like PCI slots that almost no one cares about anymore
Aug 11, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: China loves to use leftover components for their cheapo models.
Aug 11, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: So you get frankenmobos with barely compatible components and bizarre combos because some warehouse was having a clearance sale on 20 year old sockets.
Aug 11, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: That's why some of their stuff still uses mini USB  
Aug 11, 2020 8:18 PM - kenenthk: But I want my 14tb micro ad card for $50 from china
Aug 11, 2020 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Sd card
Aug 11, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IqnXkEH.jpg
Aug 11, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's a dildo
Aug 11, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Edible dildo
Aug 11, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: Most dildos are edible if you apply yourself.
Aug 11, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ehhh
Aug 11, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: I guess I should have said digestible dildo
Aug 11, 2020 9:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, No dildos for dinner. 
Aug 11, 2020 9:03 PM - kenenthk: Who took a nude of me in gamerzmum
Aug 11, 2020 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sandwiches aren't dinner silly
Aug 11, 2020 9:16 PM - p1ngpong: they can be any meal mate
Aug 11, 2020 9:24 PM - MarcusCarter: https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/pc/268807-digimon-story-cyber-sleuth-complete-edition/faqs  Posted my new FAQ (I'm GStelar04). It has a little polish still to go, but it looks good enough for v1.0, so I published it.
Aug 11, 2020 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sandwich is a bandaid for a meal 
Aug 11, 2020 10:29 PM - Ericthegreat: That's cool Marcus
Aug 11, 2020 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng: nah, they can't
Aug 11, 2020 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: sandwiches are just cheap filler dinner needs to be more substantial
Aug 11, 2020 11:14 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sandwiches are made with sand.... by witches... 
Aug 12, 2020 2:49 AM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 13, 2020)

Aug 12, 2020 5:53 AM - James_: hah
Aug 12, 2020 5:53 AM - James_: gottem
Aug 12, 2020 6:32 AM - Meltlord44: what are your favorite 3ds apps/ports? im trying to deck-out my 3ds further than it already is, for no reason at all, thanks
Aug 12, 2020 7:08 AM - Veho: If your sandwich isn't substantial you're doing it wrong.
Aug 12, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my sandwich to involve me and two women lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:04 AM - anlove: hello
Aug 12, 2020 10:03 AM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/jZENxq0
Aug 12, 2020 10:05 AM - Flame: damn it wales.
Aug 12, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: Chips up the arse indeed.
Aug 12, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shitty fries lol
Aug 12, 2020 11:30 AM - T-hug: Worst thing about it it's where I live lol
Aug 12, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Aug 12, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least its not Florida.... Might not even make the news here lol
Aug 12, 2020 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Aug 12, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fries
Aug 12, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Fuck fries
Aug 12, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/128-core-amd-epyc-2tb-of-ram-mobile-workstation
Aug 12, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk i need to sell one of your lungs both kidneys and your liver.... Lol
Aug 12, 2020 11:55 AM - kenenthk: You would only get the value of a night with gamerzmum
Aug 12, 2020 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure my liver is gone
Aug 12, 2020 12:15 PM - kenenthk: Think my pc fans are about to explode making a grinding noise
Aug 12, 2020 12:18 PM - kenenthk: Lol turns out it was my alarm clock 
Aug 12, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/08/11/john-mcafee-apparently-arrested-for-wearing-thong-instead-of-face-mask/amp/
Aug 12, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/8/11/21363861/xiaomi-oled-tv-transparent-mi-lux-china-specs-price-release
Aug 12, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat i guess? Lol
Aug 12, 2020 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Reminds me of my exs vagina
Aug 12, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: A see-through TV, just what I wanted.
Aug 12, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: I own a TV so I could watch stuff _other_ than what's around me.
Aug 12, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: But a TV that lets me see my own wall is cool too, I GUESS
Aug 12, 2020 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Imagine that hanging in a all glass house
Aug 12, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I'm never really quite sure what the point of a see through TV for consumers would be lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most people will have their TV either mounted on the wall, so you'd just see a wall mount yay, or on a TV stand where you'd just see...the wall
Aug 12, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OH BOY SO FUTURISTIC
Aug 12, 2020 1:01 PM - kenenthk: I've seen rich celebrities have TVs pop out from the end of their bed now that would be worth 7k
Aug 12, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, rollable TVs are interesting
Aug 12, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think LG has one out that's like $50k or something stupid high
Aug 12, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: I saw it on 50 cents cribs lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ZMU2hYBMp14
Aug 12, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hang it over a window?
Aug 12, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: So everyone can see my porn
Aug 12, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes!!!!
Aug 12, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although with no midgets or amoutees or t******** im not sure how interested they would be in your porn kenenthk
Aug 12, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol t******** is censored
Aug 12, 2020 1:42 PM - Veho: ******
Aug 12, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cars t****** blew out so i took into the shop to get fixed.
Aug 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:50 PM - kenenthk: *** you psi
Aug 12, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: fuk
Aug 12, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Aug 12, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: I censor my censored words
Aug 12, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ***** kenenthk **** ** ***** *** lol
Aug 12, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like a choose your own adventure but with cursing lol
Aug 12, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: If you ask me shows are a lot funnier when they censor words
Aug 12, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love that unnecessary censorship show lol
Aug 12, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RRrUJoVjo9k
Aug 12, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: I start work again today 
Aug 12, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so like 8 hours this month will you survive? Lol
Aug 12, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Probably
Aug 12, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: I woke up at 5am and its 330 to midnight
Aug 12, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just switch to being a gigalo then you can be Duce lol
Aug 12, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: ken, male giggly.
Aug 12, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We just need to come up with some marketing for ken...
Aug 12, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Knock ups by ken, creampie is no surprise when you have ken between your thighs
Aug 12, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your eggs are in short supply, give Kenenthk a try!
Aug 12, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *turkey baster not included
Aug 12, 2020 2:41 PM - kenenthk: Yes psu your daughter can be my side kick
Aug 12, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *not responsible for STDs or Infestations
Aug 12, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Use of this product may lead to depression and emotional trauma
Aug 12, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: That's on my birth certificate
Aug 12, 2020 2:51 PM - MarcusCarter: https://imgur.com/gallery/9byuK1n
Aug 12, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QGuozE2
Aug 12, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y0dxqV3 300 more buckets of chicken and she gets the KFC Vibrator
Aug 12, 2020 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Looks like theres already gravy on her bottom
Aug 12, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/reQEwpv
Aug 12, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IFjFYUT.jpg
Aug 12, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wired.com/story/over-a-billion-android-devices-are-at-risk-of-data-theft/
Aug 12, 2020 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi psi
Aug 12, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sowixRS.mp4
Aug 12, 2020 4:21 PM - Skelletonike: My 25 year old cousin considered me to be very weird for calling myself a pervert. :'(
Aug 12, 2020 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho can i get that as a Hiroshima night light? Lol
Aug 12, 2020 4:50 PM - p1ngpong: how dare you
Aug 12, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Real men admit they're perverts
Aug 12, 2020 5:41 PM - kenenthk: https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/health-wellbeing/putin-says-russia-has-registered-the-worlds-first-coronavirus-vaccine-c-1232419
Aug 12, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: "Registered", but the actual vaccine is currently in open beta.
Aug 12, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: As in, human testing stage.
Aug 12, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IzUTZAm.jpg
Aug 12, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: A dozen vaccines out there are months ahead of that Russian thing, in terms of trials and development.,
Aug 12, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Would anyone be against testing it on the Russians first tho
Aug 12, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: But sure, they "registered" it.
Aug 12, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Has Russia even done anything besides rigging the us elections 
Aug 12, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nS0TwtJ
Aug 12, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A1X4kPX lol
Aug 12, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blog.google/products/android/five-new-android-features--/amp/
Aug 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://m.koreaherald.com/amp/view.php?ud=20200812000907
Aug 12, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: well they invented vodka that's worth something right?
Aug 12, 2020 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have an ultrasonic cleaner and i've never seen the crap billow off stuff i cleaned with it
Aug 12, 2020 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what that cleaning solution they use is
Aug 12, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some diluted dawn dish detergent?
Aug 12, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/12/tech/microsoft-surface-duo-preorder/index.html
Aug 12, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn expensive phones lol
Aug 12, 2020 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Wonder which celebrity whores it out first
Aug 12, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm Bill Gates?
Aug 12, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But for Verizon some poker player making a joke about never folding
Aug 12, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think coronal mass ejections cause ice ages...
Aug 12, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gFNqrY56zM
Aug 12, 2020 8:45 PM - cearp: "Microsoft's new phone is ... $1,400? Why?" - and nothing about how you can get a maxed out iphone at $1449, which doesn't have much innovation
Aug 12, 2020 8:46 PM - cearp: but yeah, "why is microsoft's futuristic 2 screen phone so expensive??" lol
Aug 12, 2020 8:46 PM - cearp: ah, the article even mentions that iphone price I gave.  my mistake... 
Aug 12, 2020 8:47 PM - cearp: "So if the phone is really an iPad mini that folds"... ok I'm not reading any more
Aug 12, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn dont do the latest Windows 10 update if you plan on using your PC right away lol
Aug 12, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its been stuck at the loading screen for 20 minutes
Aug 12, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: The phone is really a tiny laptop.
Aug 12, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of like that concept but the price will put it out if my reach for a while lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, the Galaxy Fold 2 is gonna be like $1800 or $1900 lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So $1400 is a steal ;O;
Aug 12, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though using "last gen" SoC and no 5G = bad buy
Aug 12, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn windows still updating
Aug 12, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or its borked
Aug 12, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well i did want to do a clean install anyway....
Aug 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously your PC is just shit ;O;
Aug 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol indeed
Aug 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need more cores... Lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna need that Ryzen 4950x ;O;
Aug 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Faster M.2 drive and.
Aug 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A 3090 Ti lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Announcing them Sept. 1st
Aug 12, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that'll be fun lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Rumors saying 3080 and 3080 ti will launch Sept and then 3070 and 3060 laucnh in Oct 
Aug 12, 2020 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just heard it will be called 2180 not 3080
Aug 12, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kinda doubt that tbh, not a very good "name" really
Aug 12, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't quite roll off the tongue like "3080"
Aug 12, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But anything's possible I suppose lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird something is wrong with my computer....
Aug 12, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like even booting from the USB thumb drive is broken
Aug 12, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess you'll just have to buy a 3950x instead of a 4950x 
Aug 12, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try resetting RAM or CPU OC?
Aug 12, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe try resetting BIOS to default, see if that makes a difference
Aug 12, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Running all stick right now windows media creation tool just boots into a purple screen with a mouse lol
Aug 12, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stock
Aug 12, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah a reseat of stuff may be in order
Aug 12, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a whole new PC, duh
Aug 12, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 12, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reseated RAM works now... Disturbing lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may buy some different RAM
Aug 12, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK 2nd boot no go lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well swapping RAM slots is at least letting me boot from USB lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Running system restore for now, ill back my stuff up for now and do a clean install and maybe shop for RAM... Lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure you get 5000mhz 
Aug 12, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: System restore seems to have done the trick
Aug 12, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh goody the update wants back on lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta stop downloading all that porn.exe!
Aug 12, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well lets see what happens lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit update happened in like 12 seconds this time lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it works fine for now... lol
Aug 12, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird, all that and my RAM needed to be reseated I guess... or the update just upset the balance in the force...
Aug 12, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mercury was out of alignment with Venus
Aug 12, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now with all the time I had allotted for playing a game gone, lol
Aug 12, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV2BbbrAOSc
Aug 12, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR-r6RR1nJM I did not know any of this lol.


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 14, 2020)

Aug 13, 2020 10:25 AM - Veho: https://amp.theguardian.com/environment/2020/aug/11/powerhouses-nanotechnology-turns-bricks-into-supercapacitor-batteries
Aug 13, 2020 10:28 AM - Veho: Brick your batteries.
Aug 13, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: Build a house with these.
Aug 13, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like the power company would be shitting bricks....
Aug 13, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-53761744
Aug 13, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v643PO9nm28
Aug 13, 2020 12:20 PM - dicamarques: Can anyone confirm if Wiimfi for DS is working?
Aug 13, 2020 12:21 PM - dicamarques: Im trying to use mkds with the dns
Aug 13, 2020 12:21 PM - dicamarques: 164.132.044.106
Aug 13, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUmj4j5ERmg
Aug 13, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E_R8od6zdU
Aug 13, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/a-total-war-saga-troy/home < free gam
Aug 13, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice thank you Tom 
Aug 13, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Added to my thing
Aug 13, 2020 1:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: brand new too?
Aug 13, 2020 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice
Aug 13, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SUBNAUTICA is on that girls page might check it out for 10 minutes lol
Aug 13, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: subnautica was free on epic games lol
Aug 13, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's good
Aug 13, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wish it had multiplayer
Aug 13, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's such a perfect game for it
Aug 13, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a mod for that IIRC
Aug 13, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it like that one where you can be the shark or tbe siver
Aug 13, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's fairly basic I think
Aug 13, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Divers
Aug 13, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/SubnauticaNitrox/Nitrox/blob/master/README.md < Ah yeah this thing
Aug 13, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: "very early stages of development" though
Aug 13, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xz36KbM.mp4
Aug 13, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: "Bake instead of deep frying to make it healthier. Then douse in butter."
Aug 13, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 13, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, to be fair, deep frying it in oil would be less healthy lol
Aug 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: You mean on top of dousing it in butter?
Aug 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: I guess.
Aug 13, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least some of the fat in the butter is moderately "healthy" fat
Aug 13, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: Some of the butter in the butter is the good butter.
Aug 13, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: Either way I want it.
Aug 13, 2020 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: oil used for deep frying is healthy oil
Aug 13, 2020 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, unless you're using like palm oil or some shit
Aug 13, 2020 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah even if you deep fried it, you'd still need sauce. a lot of people add butter to their buffalo sauce anyways
Aug 13, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: A lot of oils can be used for deep frying, not all are healthy.
Aug 13, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: The only criterion is that it doesn't burn at temperatures required.
Aug 13, 2020 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks delicious though, i want it
Aug 13, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: Totally.
Aug 13, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: I'm hungry  
Aug 13, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm having salad for dinner
Aug 13, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: It's not exactly crispy wings, but it'll do
Aug 13, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, so my wife was just leaving to go pick up babby from her parents and she found a hermit crab chilling under our car? And it's shell is like...painted black and has a batman symbol on it lol
Aug 13, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/7x3XHzx.jpg
Aug 13, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: The fuck?
Aug 13, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: Someone's pet has escaped.
Aug 13, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently lol
Aug 13, 2020 6:26 PM - Chary: Wtf
Aug 13, 2020 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I brought him inside, plopped him in a box lol
Aug 13, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of my wife's coworkers apparently takes care of some crabs (kek), I guess we're giving it to her lol
Aug 13, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/KrgQ63i
Aug 13, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81VZAER5NwI
Aug 13, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/07/review-digiorno-four-cheese-croissant-crust-pizza.html
Aug 13, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: So that's a puff pastry crust?
Aug 13, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Could work.
Aug 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds great other than being a plain pizza
Aug 13, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: Yeah, needs ham.
Aug 13, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Our local bakery chain has ham and cheese stuffed croissants, and some tomato sauce would go great in them.
Aug 13, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: https://www.pekara-dubravica.hr/assets/uploads/Proizvodi/Fino%20pecivo%20i%20slastice/370X550CROISSANT%20SIR%20SUNKA%201067.jpg
Aug 13, 2020 8:31 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Aug 13, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that swiss Veho?
Aug 13, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost like a cordon blue or something lol
Aug 13, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: Gouda I think.
Aug 13, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still good a lol
Aug 13, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/07/mcdonalds-pouring-lemonade-espresso-in-poland.html lol eewww
Aug 13, 2020 8:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Man so I was in Vegas this past weekend for my dad's wedding. Coming back, me and my brother are quarantining at my place for some time as per NJ guidelines. We did get covid tested yesterday and are waiting for the results.
Aug 13, 2020 8:48 PM - Sicklyboy: So I took this week off of work, and since it'll still be more time until the test results come back, probably will end up taking some more time off of work next week. But I planned to use this week to bang out some of the projects I've been sitting on.
Aug 13, 2020 8:48 PM - Sicklyboy: What projects have I completed?
Aug 13, 2020 8:48 PM - Sicklyboy: Well, I've played a lot of Halo.
Aug 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Sound good to me.
Aug 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: What have random side projects ever done for me?
Aug 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Nothing.
Aug 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Better to just chill.
Aug 13, 2020 8:51 PM - Sicklyboy: I've got a bunch of game consoles I've been sitting on for ages that I want to refurbish, I've got a dreamcast I want to install a GDEMU into, an N64 that needs an UltraHDMI installed, some homelab shit where I want to migrate some iocage jails from my NAS to standalone VMs on my virtualization server
Aug 13, 2020 8:52 PM - Sicklyboy: And I've done none of that.
Aug 13, 2020 8:52 PM - Sicklyboy: Though I did spend some time troubleshooting some apparent HDD failures in my NAS.
Aug 13, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: instead of tomato sauce, they should add creamy mushrooms
Aug 13, 2020 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't even need ham and cheese, pastries stuffed with creamy mushrooms are GREAT on their own
Aug 13, 2020 8:56 PM - Sicklyboy: mmmmm
Aug 13, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s6ADWB3
Aug 13, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: They have a pita filled with chicken and creamy mushrooms. It's pretty good.
Aug 13, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: SLEEP TIME NOW
Aug 13, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: Good night.
Aug 13, 2020 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: gooood night
Aug 13, 2020 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: that's my fetish.gif
Aug 13, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4DWOn_4QqQ lol 2GB's of Memory....
Aug 13, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounded like so much back then lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s6ADWB3 < So do you exit the museum from Godzilla's asshole?
Aug 13, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope so
Aug 13, 2020 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: travelling through godzilla's life size guts would sure make for an unique museum
Aug 13, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And over here you can see the other museum he ate last week...
Aug 13, 2020 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://imgur.com/gallery/W9uejya
Aug 13, 2020 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: that hurt to watch
Aug 13, 2020 10:35 PM - TheCasualties: What purity is the gold on a cpu?
Aug 13, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99% but its such a thin layer
Aug 13, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old pentium pros had like half a gram of gold but newer stuff is wayyy less
Aug 13, 2020 10:37 PM - TheCasualties: Oh nice. I use 24k when fuming glass, makes a real pretty color. Might scrape an old cpu and try it out lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably need a lot of CPUs, the pins are just gold plated so you're not gonna get much
Aug 13, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I read somewhere that, if you were able to get all the gold from a CPU, you'd get like $0.04 worth of gold lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/
Aug 13, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually with gold prices what they are now probably a fair bit of money if you can get the right chips in bulk
Aug 13, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'd definitely have to be old CPUs lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure the new stuff is copper based
Aug 13, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt anything newer than like Pentium would get you anything worthwhile
Aug 13, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, unfortunately, old CPUs are way fucking expensive lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy all the broken ones lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think anyone even sells broken ones these days lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:52 PM - TheCasualties: ah, well damn
Aug 13, 2020 10:52 PM - TheCasualties: Thanks for the info!
Aug 13, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have some pentiums here lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tend to keep cpus and RAM out of old systems
Aug 13, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I usually keep old hardware lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:54 PM - TheCasualties: It would for sure be cheaper to just buy the raw gold in my situation lol. I have a few old cpus, but all 'low yeild' accoring to that link
Aug 13, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of the stuff I have wouldn't even be any kind of useful lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Few laptop CPUs, some old C2Ds
Aug 13, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like DDR2 mostly lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:56 PM - TheCasualties: could make it into jewlery haha
Aug 13, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But but but what if I need it someday???
Aug 13, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 13, 2020 10:57 PM - TheCasualties: you never know.. might need to fix a really old laptop some day
Aug 13, 2020 11:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's probably why they're expensive
Aug 13, 2020 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: people have long ago figured out there's big money to be salvaged from old tech
Aug 13, 2020 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: half a gram sounds like a lot though are you sure about that Psi?
Aug 13, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah check the link gold was cheaper back then
Aug 13, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPUs where more expensive
Aug 13, 2020 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: guy didn't even spell yield right...
Aug 13, 2020 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can't trust that
Aug 13, 2020 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: $63 per gram doesn't actually seem that expensive
Aug 13, 2020 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: for gold
Aug 13, 2020 11:14 PM - TheCasualties: just the past 60 days gold prices have gone up by ~10$ per gram
Aug 13, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy covid stuff
Aug 13, 2020 11:16 PM - TheCasualties: yea last year 1 gram was like $48, now it's ~63
Aug 13, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the economy collapses gold should be even more expensive
Aug 13, 2020 11:17 PM - TheCasualties: hopefully gemstones too. I have a ton of great gems.
Aug 13, 2020 11:18 PM - TheCasualties: a few emeralds that were worth 1k+ back in the 80s. Need to get them re-appraised but that costs a suprising ammount of money
Aug 13, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mostly just have some coins and beanie babies lll
Aug 13, 2020 11:20 PM - TheCasualties: hahah yes beanie babies! They are going to be the new currency one day!
Aug 13, 2020 11:21 PM - TheCasualties: So funny how they convinced everyone they would be worth more in the future. I think there was a documentary about it
Aug 13, 2020 11:21 PM - TheCasualties: I still have a small collection for that day
Aug 13, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never bought any i thought they where dumb as hell lol
Aug 13, 2020 11:22 PM - TheCasualties: Hahah my parents and grandma bought into it. Got em as gifts. They were fun for "beanbag wars" where you try to hit a friend with them
Aug 13, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My parents used to collect them, then when they dropped off in popularity she just gave them away/stashed them somewhere lol
Aug 13, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm fairly sure we have a box or two of them sitting in our storage lol
Aug 13, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whether they're all loose or still sealed, no idea lol
Aug 13, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know she used to give some of the "common" ones to our dog to play with 
Aug 14, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/08/13/196243/intel-says-new-transistor-technology-could-boost-chip-performance-20
Aug 14, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Suuuuuuuuuure lol
Aug 14, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll believe it when I see it lol
Aug 14, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ign.com/articles/civilization-6-vi-android%3famp=1
Aug 14, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom 20% would be so nice lol
Aug 14, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0e-UMcjb5WI
Aug 14, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if these things work lol
Aug 14, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that 20% also works best at 14nm++++ lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 15, 2020)

Aug 14, 2020 10:48 AM - p1ngpong: I am appalled, I just had a very pornographic advert pop up while on mobile
Aug 14, 2020 10:49 AM - p1ngpong: The one time I wasn't looking at porn on my phone
Aug 14, 2020 1:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: on gbatemp? report it
Aug 14, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qyyCdWj.jpg
Aug 14, 2020 1:16 PM - MarcusCarter: omfg that had me gagging, Veho! xD
Aug 14, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: 
Aug 14, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't go so deep then
Aug 14, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 14, 2020 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: before i scrolled down i immediately thought big butt
Aug 14, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm kind of disappointed
Aug 14, 2020 1:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: big inflatable butt would have been better
Aug 14, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of, psi should get a buttress pillow
Aug 14, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like your kinda thing
Aug 14, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Ghirardell-Chocolate-Triple-Sweet-Bittersweet/dp/B00ISF5W3E/ref=sr_1_18?dchild=1&keywords=cookie+mix&qid=1597414703&sr=8-18
Aug 14, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes 3 batches..... more like 1 serving....
Aug 14, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mezcla-de-galletas-lactancia/dp/B01D5F5DM6/ref=sr_1_84?dchild=1&keywords=cookie+mix&qid=1597414855&sr=8-84
Aug 14, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 14, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We should bake a big batch and send them to kenenthk  lol
Aug 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why are my moobs leaking more than normal..."
Aug 14, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So could someone mail a bomb kit to a person incomplete but with instructions on completing it and get a person to blow themselves up?
Aug 14, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some assembly required
Aug 14, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Use of this product may be hazardous to your health
Aug 14, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Adult supervision required
Aug 14, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/micron-confirms-nvidias-rtx-3090-with-12gb-of-gddr6x-memory-at-up-to-21gbps/
Aug 14, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised it's not 16GB TBH
Aug 14, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it really needs that yet, but it just seems like the natural upgrade path
Aug 14, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 21gbps bandwidth though, whew
Aug 14, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: meanwhile, "HBM2 is able to reach 256 GB/s memory bandwidth per package"
Aug 14, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3090 ti or titan will have 16gb ram, they have to leave some room for releasing even more expensive models
Aug 14, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: So, AYA-YOYO, real product or vaporware?
Aug 14, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vaporware until proven otherwise
Aug 14, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it actually shows up though it'd make a really great portable emulation thing, the 4500u should easily take care of RPCS3 and Cemu emulation
Aug 14, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just imagine it, you could play amazing Wii U games like BOTW or Mario Kart 8 on the go!!!
Aug 14, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: 
Aug 14, 2020 4:12 PM - Veho: Because why use a PC to play PC games, when you can pay $700 to replay 30 year old games for the millionth time.
Aug 14, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well cuz the specs are too shit for modern PC games 
Aug 14, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: Are they? What's the point then?  
Aug 14, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had a laptop with an APU that has basically the same GPU in it but slightly slower, and it barely does like 720p all low in any kind of "modern" title...2 years ago lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately AMD's APUs went from old garbage CPU and half-decent GPU to amazing CPU and garbage GPU 
Aug 14, 2020 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Emulators would honestly be the only thing I'd use that thing for really, and maybe older PC games from like 2015 or something lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: Well since my backlog is 20 years long, I would get some good mileage out of that thing.
Aug 14, 2020 4:19 PM - Veho: Once I connect a mouse and keyboard to it.
Aug 14, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need Steam controller touchpads like the Smach Z ;O;
Aug 14, 2020 4:20 PM - Veho: I admit they are better than a dual analog for like 90% of games.
Aug 14, 2020 4:20 PM - Veho: 
Aug 14, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used my Steam controller for probably about 5 hours total before I went back to precious DS3
Aug 14, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: Send it to me.
Aug 14, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: 
Aug 14, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If shipping wasn't a bitch, I honestly probably would lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got it for free as a review item anyways lol
Aug 14, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: Much appreciated. I probably wouldn't use it anyway. Haven't had time to game in years.
Aug 14, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well we might get a review unit of the AVA thing Veho, so I guess we'll see if it's vaporware or not ;O;
Aug 14, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly one of the guys from the company joined GBAtemp lol
Aug 14, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: Did he make any replies in the thread?  
Aug 14, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/aya-neo-a-handheld-gaming-pc-claims-to-be-the-most-powerful-handheld-gaming-device.571900/page-3#post-9168047
Aug 14, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's where I asked 
Aug 14, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I BETTER GET THE UNIT BECAUSE I ASKED PRANS
Aug 14, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: Yeah that one was kind of obvious.
Aug 14, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: https://liliputing.com/2020/06/onegx1-preview-7-inch-mini-laptop-with-cellular-support.html
Aug 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: Crappy specs but RGB, baby.
Aug 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: 
Aug 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RGB very important 
Aug 14, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: I love the fact so many tiny laptops are coming out.
Aug 14, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/uk/amp/news/nvidia-rtx-3080-ti-gpu-could-have-20gb-of-vram-but-at-what-cost
Aug 14, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB of Vram needed....
Aug 14, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: But at what cost... 
Aug 14, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably too much money lol
Aug 14, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We can part out kenenthk lol
Aug 14, 2020 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom try playing shooters or 1st person games with the steam controller, its great
Aug 14, 2020 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: such a pity they stopped selling them, i'm hoping for a steam controller 2 or something equivalent
Aug 14, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't really like the shape of it, i'm used to 360 controller and switch pro controller which are super comfortable to hold
Aug 14, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that's one thing they could improve
Aug 14, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the left touchpad seems kind of pointless tbh. put a d-pad there instead
Aug 14, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: or keep the touchpad, but actually make it pivot like a dpad would
Aug 14, 2020 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause it's not great for anything that uses the dpad
Aug 14, 2020 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: the left touchpad is good for one thing, you can map it to a customizable menu with more actions than would otherwise fit
Aug 14, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/13/media/amc-reopening-ticket-prices/index.html
Aug 14, 2020 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, make it rechargeable
Aug 14, 2020 7:17 PM - Sicklyboy: yolo fuck it just took another 2 days off of work
Aug 14, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: How do days off work for you? What's the limit?
Aug 14, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: I have 20 per year.
Aug 14, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have zero lol well 5 but i can never use them lol
Aug 14, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 10 this year but its all theoretical lol
Aug 14, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: Are those paid days off or what? (Theoretical, that is)
Aug 14, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Aug 14, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could 100% use a few days off....
Aug 14, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But an officer just quit and another was fired this week
Aug 14, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So OT not days off lol
Aug 14, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: Sucks.
Aug 14, 2020 8:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uZxBCcK.jpg
Aug 14, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About tree fitty?
Aug 14, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...iPad Mini showed up today, apparently they didn't turn the thing off when it shipped 
Aug 14, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's certainly a
Aug 14, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing? Lol
Aug 14, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Came with a glass screen protector, that's nice
Aug 14, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: about three titty
Aug 14, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, isn't that illegal
Aug 14, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're required by law to have those days off
Aug 14, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you would think so but the company i work for gets sewed like 2-3 times a year lol
Aug 14, 2020 9:55 PM - Memoir: You're by law allowed to use the days. Doesn't mean they're not going to fight you on it.
Aug 14, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like you should take it up with HR, Psi
Aug 14, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: and failing that, look for another job
Aug 14, 2020 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: they can only do that kind of shit if people accept it
Aug 14, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Job market is kind of rough right now here
Aug 14, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They pay me well i mean nit insane money but pretty good
Aug 14, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need to recharge my batteries a bit
Aug 14, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just hook a car battery up to your nuts, that'll recharge you real good
Aug 14, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: also saves you paying for viagra
Aug 14, 2020 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl6WYw6H-VM
Aug 15, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol idiots
Aug 15, 2020 3:00 AM - TheCasualties: lol Florida can't sink soon enough
Aug 15, 2020 3:01 AM - TheCasualties: It's my original home, but damn..
Aug 15, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I live in Florida  lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:04 AM - TheCasualties: RIP psi
Aug 15, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But i do armed security so its all good like a giant game of cops robbers lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:04 AM - TheCasualties: oh shit lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting bored with it though maybe i switch to private investigator lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretend i am Magnum PI lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LBIgXhiOpeQ
Aug 15, 2020 3:07 AM - TheCasualties: Magnum Psi
Aug 15, 2020 3:07 AM - TheCasualties: I had the theme song playing in my head before even clicking the link
Aug 15, 2020 3:08 AM - TheCasualties: I used to be a 'bottom scratcher' in FLA
Aug 15, 2020 3:09 AM - TheCasualties: you know, scratching the bottom of boats, get the barnacles off. I like the name bottom scratcher tho
Aug 15, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn whats that pay?
Aug 15, 2020 3:14 AM - TheCasualties: depends on the client, probably avg 15 an hr
Aug 15, 2020 3:14 AM - TheCasualties: but sometimes we got to use dive gear, and that was fun.
Aug 15, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh so a little less than i make now but less meth heads lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:15 AM - TheCasualties: Plus all the tiny arthropods that got stuck in your hair and on the wetsuit lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:15 AM - TheCasualties: eh, maybe less meth, but certainly more opiates. Atleast when I was there ha
Aug 15, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some boiling water and butter its free lunch lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:15 AM - TheCasualties: hahahah yep
Aug 15, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of enjoy my job at times lol right now for instance 
Aug 15, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When its slow just sit on the internet lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:18 AM - TheCasualties: heck yea, I;d bring my switch or play games on my phone
Aug 15, 2020 3:19 AM - TheCasualties: if that's possible
Aug 15, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a little 8bitdo controller i will use at my next post lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 hours i am in the ER tonight then 4 hours at a closed entrance meaning nothing to do lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We just had a person come in after eating shell fish and they are allergic lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tommorow and the next day are even better 12 hour shift split between the same posts
Aug 15, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dEjXPY9jOx8
Aug 15, 2020 3:36 AM - TheCasualties: oooo yea, kick back, play some games, and get paid to do it!
Aug 15, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The best lok
Aug 15, 2020 3:37 AM - TheCasualties: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNyXYPhnUIs
Aug 15, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AND wear a gun while doing it and sometimes talk to cute nurses lol sometimes
Aug 15, 2020 3:38 AM - TheCasualties: oh hell yea lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SfyhL-pFFMw
Aug 15, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I liked the theme song fir ait wolf lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For air wolf even
Aug 15, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It seemed so high tech at the time lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:39 AM - TheCasualties: "found myself a nurse and her boobs are big and boucy, they go boing boing boing, and I feel it in my naughty bits"
Aug 15, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:39 AM - TheCasualties: -space dandy, episode 4
Aug 15, 2020 3:40 AM - TheCasualties: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuiNOT3MOJk
Aug 15, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a bit of a laugh the other day, an old TV show called Motorman or something it was like Tron sort of but he had 2GB of memory!!!! Lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to watch more Space Dandy its on Netflix i think lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:41 AM - TheCasualties: WOW 2 whole gigs!?
Aug 15, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I laughed about it a lot... lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:42 AM - TheCasualties: yea I'm rewatching space dandy again. pretty sure it's on netflix too, but I'm just using a watchcartoononline site
Aug 15, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My mid range phone has 6GB unless they meant storage then close to 200GB lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found something called Cinehub if its not on Amazon or Netflix or YouTube TV its on there
Aug 15, 2020 3:43 AM - TheCasualties: ooh nice
Aug 15, 2020 3:44 AM - TheCasualties: I'll try that on my firestick
Aug 15, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess its like the other hubs but less nudity and stuff lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:45 AM - TheCasualties: so no westworld basically? lolol
Aug 15, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/d8DJo_p0sns two whole GB lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounded like a crazy amount back then lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:47 AM - TheCasualties: holy shit, tron in the real world
Aug 15, 2020 3:48 AM - TheCasualties: impressive graphics for the time
Aug 15, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah as a kid i liked it lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:48 AM - TheCasualties: seriously, better vfx than some more recent movies lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:50 AM - TheCasualties: looks as good as 'star raiders' which came out a few years ago. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vo23kaSEfdY
Aug 15, 2020 3:50 AM - TheCasualties: rifftrax did a live show of it last year
Aug 15, 2020 3:52 AM - TheCasualties: Watching the trailer, it sounds like they used some OG doom demon sounds.
Aug 15, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bunch of short ended too soon 80s TV shows
Aug 15, 2020 3:53 AM - TheCasualties: oof yea..
Aug 15, 2020 3:55 AM - TheCasualties: Speaking of.. I really wish Aquarius didn't get cancelled. That Chales Manson show with Fox Mulder/David Duchovny . That show was awesome but the execs thought it was too intense
Aug 15, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of want to watch that Star Raiders lol
Aug 15, 2020 3:56 AM - TheCasualties: It's.. kind of funny. Much more entertaining with the commentary.
Aug 15, 2020 3:57 AM - TheCasualties: can pm a link if you want
Aug 15, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure 
Aug 15, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably watch it tonight lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 16, 2020)

Aug 15, 2020 4:04 AM - TheCasualties: Aight, hope you enjoy it! lol
Aug 15, 2020 4:04 AM - TheCasualties: let me know what you thought next time we are both in the chat. I'm gonna play a bit of death stranding now
Aug 15, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pxYuV-2BLBE
Aug 15, 2020 4:07 AM - TheCasualties: hell yea, the power rangers theme can kick ass when played by the right band!
Aug 15, 2020 4:07 AM - TheCasualties: I used to love the SNES game
Aug 15, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sports.yahoo.com/amphtml/florida-man-man-arrested-luxury-suites-al-lang-stadium-soccer-043848287.html
Aug 15, 2020 4:41 AM - TheCasualties: Damn, I know that area very well.. Too bad he got caught. I'm very proud he decided to just live in one of those. Fuck em. Give people a place to rest!
Aug 15, 2020 4:42 AM - TheCasualties: The entire homeless population should just take over that building lol
Aug 15, 2020 4:42 AM - TheCasualties: Their tent city is very close by
Aug 15, 2020 4:43 AM - TheCasualties: It's like 5 blocks away iirc. under the hwy
Aug 15, 2020 9:11 AM - SamBlackChay: Test
Aug 15, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ies
Aug 15, 2020 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: squatting in style
Aug 15, 2020 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like it
Aug 15, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have this picture in my head of a drunk homeless guy answering the door to the cops wearing like a 350 dollar bathrobe all monogrammed and holding a bottle of wine
Aug 15, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then as they are arresting him he claims to know the mayor or governor like they tend to do... Lol
Aug 15, 2020 2:46 PM - MarcusCarter: Papaya.
Aug 15, 2020 2:47 PM - MarcusCarter: I don't feel like banana today . xD
Aug 15, 2020 2:48 PM - MarcusCarter: Anyone in the US have a spare 32GB microSD of any class or brand? I can pay $5.99 Paypal to have it shipped to me in an envelope. I am asking here for interest before posting in the trading section.
Aug 15, 2020 2:49 PM - MarcusCarter: Obviously, it needs to be in working order.
Aug 15, 2020 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B073JWXGNT/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=sandisk+32gb&qid=1597506631&sr=8-3
Aug 15, 2020 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not far off from 5.99
Aug 15, 2020 4:03 PM - MarcusCarter: Just found a deal on Amazon for $4.99 plus tax. Thanks for the help!
Aug 15, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Don't buy from a 3rd party seller, it's probably fake
Aug 15, 2020 4:28 PM - MarcusCarter: It's from Amazon itself.
Aug 15, 2020 4:28 PM - MarcusCarter: https://www.amazon.com/Kingston-microSDHC-Frustration-SDCS2-32GBET/dp/B07ZG93S5J/ref=sr_1_12?dchild=1&fst=as%3Aoff&qid=1597506804&refinements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A6518304011&rnid=6518301011&s=pc&sr=1-12&th=1
Aug 15, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah ok, i didn't check kingsto
Aug 15, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: n
Aug 15, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks good
Aug 15, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Biagyb7AcK8
Aug 15, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-x92Tmq0_c
Aug 15, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/08/spacex-starlink-beta-tests-show-speeds-up-to-60mbps-latency-as-low-as-31ms/?amp=1
Aug 15, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's really good for satellite internet, back when my dad signed up for hughes net for like a week or two we had pings over 1000ms 
Aug 15, 2020 9:04 PM - Joe88: not bad, the latency is a bit high though, and contection consistancy speeds is up in the air
Aug 15, 2020 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: latency is always going to be higher, so there are some things you wouldn't want to use satellite internet for
Aug 15, 2020 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think 80ms is just fine for online gaming, probably pushing it for emulator netplay which needs to synchronize every frame
Aug 15, 2020 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: and pretty bad for steam remote play together etc
Aug 15, 2020 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: 150ms though is getting to the point where some types of online games are very difficult to play, because you can't react in time
Aug 15, 2020 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would be happy with 60mbps satellite internet if my only other option was good old ADSL or dialup
Aug 15, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: a friend of mine is stuck with ADSL and takes ages to download a 4K movie
Aug 15, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my parents were stuck with ADSL for yeeeeeears, so my dad decided to try satellite. Went from 3mbps to 10mbps, but it was nigh unusable because the latency was so fucking awful
Aug 15, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a month or two later a cable company ran a line for him lol
Aug 15, 2020 11:00 PM - Lilith Valentine: Did you know that Africa is so large that you can fit 3 whole Africas inside of it?
Aug 15, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: ADSL goes up to like 20mbps now but you're still stuck with slow ass upload speeds, like 2mbps
Aug 15, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the worst part of it
Aug 15, 2020 11:14 PM - MarcusCarter: Lilith, I assume you meant that you can fit 3 whole 'Africans' inside of it.
Aug 15, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rG4jSz_2HDY
Aug 15, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mist older sat stuff used a sat for downlink and dial up for uplink so latency was insane
Aug 15, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mist=most lol
Aug 15, 2020 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: wouldnt make much sense these days because the places you would want satellite internet probably don't have dialup either
Aug 15, 2020 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: like on a boat, or in a very remote location
Aug 16, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well in ye old days it was for lol "large" files so the dial up end would send the request and verify the file so for pure download it worked OK... Uploads where lol bad and latency 1000ms+ on a good day
Aug 16, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the lowest latency I ever saw with satellite was like 600ms 
Aug 16, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was like, peak best latency you could get for satellite in 2008 or whenever that was lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Used to play Starcraft and Diablo with people on satellite and it was painful lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it would be over 2000ms at times?
Aug 16, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it was ever that bad
Aug 16, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't recall peak, but I remember seeing like 1500ms or something and that was probably the worst lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats when your playing a game and on the other end you just freeze for like seconds at a time lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lag switch hacker!!!
Aug 16, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom i got my plastic VR phone thing today it was pretty cool lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:19 AM - p1ngpong: yeah VR porn is good
Aug 16, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not cool enough for me to spend 700 dollars on a PC VR thing but cool enough i dont feel bad spending 17 bucks lol Ping i will 100% try or make some lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR Midget Rider The Game!!
Aug 16, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Part 2 will be in space....
Aug 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Phone VR is trash ;O;
Aug 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only good for porn ;O;
Aug 16, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its fine for me than
Aug 16, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did some virtual roller coaster thing it was fun for like 5 minutes then some VR youtube videos pretty cool
Aug 16, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to try some VR PSP Monday lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also going to try that connect to my PC thing
Aug 16, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/uploadvr.com/budget-vr-101-get-pc-vr-streaming-phone/%3famp
Aug 16, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: VRidge is fucking shit lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally get a 10 minute "session", unless you pay them
Aug 16, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $20 or something lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VRidge? Lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The app you have to use for that
Aug 16, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't just connect to PC and bam, gotta use potato app lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not that expensive and the license is good forever
Aug 16, 2020 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: worth it
Aug 16, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except it has latency, which is fucking awful for VR
Aug 16, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if you use USB
Aug 16, 2020 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i was on wifi when i tried it and it was on my old desktop which was way weaker so thought that might be contributing to the latency but it really was pretty bad
Aug 16, 2020 12:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: you probably get used to it though
Aug 16, 2020 12:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: some people are happy just doing it that way but they've probably never tried proper PC VR so they have no comparison point
Aug 16, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe my PC will be OK connect it via USB 3.1 and 2080 Ti
Aug 16, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter your specs, the way it works there's always latency
Aug 16, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It basically has to capture the video feed, stream it to the phone, then calculate head tracking data, then communicate that back to the game
Aug 16, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems pretty lag free on my phone? Maybe better gyro?
Aug 16, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Worth a try as an experiment lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me that's probably the most fun i will get out it lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could not care much less about VR than i do now lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly the video feed that has lag in it
Aug 16, 2020 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be like a second/half a second behind, which depending on game would pretty much ruin it lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On a completely unrelated note, I'm...kinda impressed with how well this iPad Mini seems to run, for an 8 year old tablet 
Aug 16, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Performance is generally fine, for babby -related things lol
Aug 16, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly the only problem I'm having is good ol' Apple's planned obsolescence and like half the apps listed on the store refuse to install 
Aug 16, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's the most infuriating thing about it, they don't filter out apps that don't support your tablet, they'll let you hit the download button before it tells you "oh yeah hey your shit's too old buy our new stuff XD"
Aug 16, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they gotta beat you up for not giving them money
Aug 16, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I refuse to buy any Apple stuff unless its a GS lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear if Woz started his own company he would crush Apple into Juice
Aug 16, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll buy old stuff for cheapo, cuz at least then Apple doesn't get any of my money lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm also surprised the battery isn't completely shot, at least so far lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been on 26 hours, 6 hours of screen-on time which was mostly drawing things and like an hour or so of Netflix, still at 80% lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course I still need to run the battery down, to see if it shuts down early or drops super fast at any point
Aug 16, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey, so far it's nice lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Replaceable battery?
Aug 16, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh god no lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just do a custom mod install a 50,000mah battery lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, not easily of course lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They glue them in i think
Aug 16, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I assume it's the same here lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd ever want to repair any Apple mobile device ever lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Such a fucking pain in the ass
Aug 16, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that most modern Android phones are any better, these days
Aug 16, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just install a car dry cell battery build some arm strength while you use ut
Aug 16, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think  1.5 year old is gonna lift a car battery 
Aug 16, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry cells are sort of light lll
Aug 16, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She fucking loves it though
Aug 16, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Loves looking at herself in the camera, loves watching shows and shit, loves drawing lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats cool 
Aug 16, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She'd smack my hand if I'd try to take it so I could do stuff lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.5 years already lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then she'd just sit there and say "thank you" over and over and over while she was using it 
Aug 16, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cute fucker
Aug 16, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They do tend to get to you lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So how is the cat? Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking annoying 
Aug 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple weeks ago we thought he got outside and ran off, searched for like 2 hours, come home, wife is upset and crying and turns out the fucking idiot clawed his way into the bottom of one of our couches and was stuck the whole time 
Aug 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't make a single fucking sound until like an hour after we stopped searching the neighborhood, was just watching TV and I heard a faint meow and bam there the little fucker was
Aug 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Old cat hates his guts 
Aug 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: New cat keeps trying to play with him and chase him and he's just like "fuck off cat" lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dog looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooves him though, and he loves the dog l
Aug 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is one cute kitten though lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah he's cute I guess lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not the usual puss i look at on the internet but hey lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like he or she would definitely try to attack my boot laces
Aug 16, 2020 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: It'll be like a second/half a second behind, which depending on game would pretty much ruin it lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah not that bad. maybe like 50ms
Aug 16, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, fucking looooves chewing cables lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: very noticable in vr though
Aug 16, 2020 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: since the head tracking is delayed
Aug 16, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So trying to break that habit before he breaks something important
Aug 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chee up an old Macintosh keyboard cable lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chew lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah that's not important ;O;
Aug 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those things cost a small fortune though
Aug 16, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh i am thinking pre ADB lol
Aug 16, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol oh yeah for sure, the one I'd need for my Mac Classic people sell for like $20
Aug 16, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 isnt too terrible
Aug 16, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just spent 17 on a fake VR thing lol
Aug 16, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizchina.com/2020/08/14/the-first-100000-unit-of-the-redmi-k30-ultra-sold-out-in-a-minute/amp/
Aug 16, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of phones lol
Aug 16, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn was only like 4 bucks more than my phone lol
Aug 16, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 40
Aug 16, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh well in 2 years when i replace this thing i am sure there will be something even nicer
Aug 16, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although i question that Mediatek SoC strongly....
Aug 16, 2020 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi what did you spend 17 on, vridge?
Aug 16, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh the headset thingy you put your phone in surprised at how nice it is
Aug 16, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08CGNQRKZ/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_track_package_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 17, 2020)

Aug 16, 2020 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: well its not fake vr it is vr 
Aug 16, 2020 4:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: though you only get 3d tilt tracking of your head, not 6d positional tracking
Aug 16, 2020 4:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: makes the effect less convincing
Aug 16, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mostly got it to watch the 3D Youtube video stuff and some emulators have it
Aug 16, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe has me dying to try out VR mode lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: didnt know that had a vr mode on android
Aug 16, 2020 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: try minecraft vr it's pretty cool
Aug 16, 2020 4:27 AM - TheCasualties: can confirm, "gearVR" was pretty cool when I first got it
Aug 16, 2020 4:27 AM - TheCasualties: phone VR can be decent, especially if you have a blutooth controller.
Aug 16, 2020 4:29 AM - TheCasualties: if Dolphin for android has a VR option, that would be amazing. Probably burn your phone and run like crap tho. ePSXe seems reasonable tho
Aug 16, 2020 4:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: give proton pulse a go its on gear vr TheCasualties
Aug 16, 2020 4:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: my favorite
Aug 16, 2020 4:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah lol phones already have a hard time running dolphin
Aug 16, 2020 4:31 AM - TheCasualties: Does ePSXe have native VR options?!  I found this page but it's for the reshade stuff
Aug 16, 2020 4:31 AM - TheCasualties: https://www.ngemu.com/threads/how-to-play-epsxe-in-vr-with-oculus-rift.206597/
Aug 16, 2020 4:31 AM - TheCasualties: I'll check it out, but I've not used my phone vr ever since getting the samsung O+
Aug 16, 2020 4:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think he meant the android version but idk
Aug 16, 2020 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: ahh its on pc too, the pc version has some extra graphical effects
Aug 16, 2020 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: so playing that is better yet
Aug 16, 2020 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: its on steam
Aug 16, 2020 4:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: proton pulse plus
Aug 16, 2020 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://store.steampowered.com/app/381310/Proton_Pulse/
Aug 16, 2020 4:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: and Psi you should check out the version of it for google cardboard/daydream
Aug 16, 2020 4:34 AM - TheCasualties: oh! I thought it was some version of the Linux/proton thing.
Aug 16, 2020 4:34 AM - TheCasualties: I used to love breakout type games.. this looks sick
Aug 16, 2020 4:36 AM - TheCasualties: I'd really love to play Unholy War in VR though. That was one of my favorite psx games
Aug 16, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want Mario Sunshine in VR
Aug 16, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just hang out on the beach lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_hzhtfTqwYo
Aug 16, 2020 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can do that but vr is weird in 3rd person games
Aug 16, 2020 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: use dolphin-vr for pc and grab yourself vridge or something similar
Aug 16, 2020 4:38 AM - TheCasualties: I've been playing the shit outta Sunshine in VR
Aug 16, 2020 4:39 AM - TheCasualties: There is some weird gfx glitch with some areas, the water does a weird double reflection.
Aug 16, 2020 4:39 AM - TheCasualties: But if you can ignore that it's amazing
Aug 16, 2020 4:40 AM - TheCasualties: And the Hotel Delphino level w/ the stingrays.. the stingrays were invisible. So I had to run around doing the 360 spray jump. But I still beat that level.
Aug 16, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:44 AM - TheCasualties: Just check ebay every week and you might happen upon a good deal. Got my HMD 'new in box' for ~ 150USD
Aug 16, 2020 4:45 AM - TheCasualties: That seller has since sold out though. They had like 25 in a storage unit somewhere lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: TheCasualties try paper mario ttyd in vr its great
Aug 16, 2020 4:47 AM - TheCasualties: Oh baby.. I have!
Aug 16, 2020 4:47 AM - TheCasualties: Playing with a diorama!
Aug 16, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See 150 might not be bad lok
Aug 16, 2020 4:48 AM - TheCasualties: Windwaker VR kicks ass too.
Aug 16, 2020 4:49 AM - TheCasualties: The Resident evil games.. don't works as well. Code Veronica is really weird. It's cool to see the game outside the intended camera angles tho
Aug 16, 2020 4:50 AM - TheCasualties: And I REALLY wish the Metroid trilogy wasn't so buggy in VR. Tried the GC versions but motion aiming is so much better
Aug 16, 2020 4:51 AM - TheCasualties: Eternal Darkness works almost flawlessly in VR tho. If you've not played it.. pleas do! It's in my top 3 GC games
Aug 16, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR RE4 might be OK lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:53 AM - TheCasualties: And of course MGS twin snakes sucks ass. It might be playable to some but it's really bad.
Aug 16, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii VR with wiimotes hmmm
Aug 16, 2020 4:54 AM - TheCasualties: Yea RE4 vr..I played about 30 min and haven't gone back. It was 2 years ago so I don't even remeber why I didn't want to continue
Aug 16, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that game on the Wii scared the shit out of my wife
Aug 16, 2020 4:55 AM - TheCasualties: Mario galaxy works pretty well too
Aug 16, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She threw the controller at me lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Aug 16, 2020 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i never get scared like that from games but gotta say dreadhalls in vr is pretty spooky
Aug 16, 2020 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: it had my pulse racing hard
Aug 16, 2020 5:00 AM - TheCasualties: OOh that looks good
Aug 16, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I played a game on steam a while back kind of scared me
Aug 16, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You break into a abandoned hospital then crazy stuff starts happening like a monster and stuff
Aug 16, 2020 5:02 AM - TheCasualties: I haven't played a truely scary game in a long while. Last one was Alien Isolation. Played on my ps3 with over the ear headphones, and that was back when I'd get really stoned.
Aug 16, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Outlast
Aug 16, 2020 5:02 AM - TheCasualties: ooh yea outlast too
Aug 16, 2020 5:03 AM - TheCasualties: Outlast 2 kinda bored me several hours in. I should try to finish it
Aug 16, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2GPf3MdVOKI
Aug 16, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was too scared to finish part 1 lol
Aug 16, 2020 5:05 AM - TheCasualties: Those naked dudes really freaked me out lol
Aug 16, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe not scared more creeped out
Aug 16, 2020 5:05 AM - TheCasualties: Please try to finish Outlast! It feels so good to finally beat that game
Aug 16, 2020 5:06 AM - TheCasualties: Push through the creep and you'll feel better that you did
Aug 16, 2020 5:08 AM - TheCasualties: Then you have the Whistle blower DLC.. that shit is super creepy
Aug 16, 2020 5:10 AM - TheCasualties: Psi, what did you think about Star raiders? lol
Aug 16, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i couldn't watch it here at work  Chrome has some sort of glitch on here.... This phone
Aug 16, 2020 5:12 AM - TheCasualties: oof
Aug 16, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned off every apps permission to draw over other apps and it still has the error
Aug 16, 2020 5:13 AM - TheCasualties: Maybe if you DL it to your sd card.
Aug 16, 2020 5:13 AM - TheCasualties: I
Aug 16, 2020 5:13 AM - TheCasualties: I've not tried to watch mega on a phone so idk**
Aug 16, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1Vcgdl4xQ18
Aug 16, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It should work fine but this phone Miui 11 or something has a glitch about pop ups
Aug 16, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So any web page that asked about cookies it throws up an error lol
Aug 16, 2020 5:17 AM - TheCasualties: lol that vid basically describes my experience w/ outlast
Aug 16, 2020 5:18 AM - TheCasualties: oof yea just DL to an sd card and play with a different player
Aug 16, 2020 5:19 AM - TheCasualties: vlcc is the best of course
Aug 16, 2020 5:19 AM - TheCasualties: VLC**
Aug 16, 2020 10:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JtjSZVB.jpg
Aug 16, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/x94QcJg
Aug 16, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aSsyS5s
Aug 16, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BZYQl4h
Aug 16, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YjTNXPQ
Aug 16, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/08/15/897147164/can-air-conditioners-spread-covid-19
Aug 16, 2020 2:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel like there's no way a cardboard turd would look that real
Aug 16, 2020 5:05 PM - p1ngpong: eat a box and find out
Aug 16, 2020 5:31 PM - Veho: Eating box just makes your breath smell funny  
Aug 16, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you been eating out of the cat box again? Lol
Aug 16, 2020 7:00 PM - Veho: It has something to do with pussy, yes  
Aug 16, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a bad idea, cardboard is low in calories
Aug 16, 2020 9:35 PM - MarcusCarter: So is pus-, pus, yeah, I meant pus.
Aug 16, 2020 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: puss puss
Aug 16, 2020 10:39 PM - MarcusCarter: Couscous
Aug 16, 2020 10:41 PM - MarcusCarter: I'm couscous for Costco pups.
Aug 16, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: High in fiber lol
Aug 16, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clean you out like toilet paper for your insides
Aug 16, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/newscomm-44698.php
Aug 16, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The charger also doubles as a proton pack from Ghost Busters
Aug 16, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about Ghost Busters i still think the traps could be used on a person to suck out their soul.
Aug 16, 2020 11:10 PM - Flame: shitbox do me a fav and like this post https://gbatemp.net/threads/flame-is-lame.571998/#post-9169831
Aug 16, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I agree with everything p1ng said 
Aug 16, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 16, 2020 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: flame you look nothing like bender
Aug 16, 2020 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've been lied to
Aug 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ping looks like he would rob me wearing a adidas jogging suite lol
Aug 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Flame: HAHAHAHAHAHA !
Aug 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Flame: its funny cuase its true
Aug 16, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame like he would help me fix my PC or something and then beat me at Mario Kart lol
Aug 16, 2020 11:36 PM - Flame: for a second i thought you was gonna say: Flame like he would help me fix my PC or something and then bang my wife
Aug 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't wish that on anyone man lol
Aug 16, 2020 11:37 PM - Flame: your my brother psionic. never!
Aug 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my wife but she really let herself go
Aug 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Flame: <3
Aug 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Flame: thats real love
Aug 16, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2020 11:40 PM - Flame: i too wish to have that kind of love some day
Aug 16, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You will eventually its a double edged sword though
Aug 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really finding a wife is like finding a person that you least hate
Aug 16, 2020 11:51 PM - Flame: oof thats gonna be hard then
Aug 16, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So true lol
Aug 16, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much i have all but given up on humanity
Aug 16, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wz0u4OehGds
Aug 17, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, Apple IIe on shopgoodwill was going cheap, had 10 minutes left, I tossed a $35 bid...annnnnd at the 30 second mark tons of people bid it up to $75 
Aug 17, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was in pretty eh shape, missing keys and such, but man that would be a sweet project 
Aug 17, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and fun
Aug 17, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a list of games you could play on it and have a blast
Aug 17, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thai Pan, Conan, Spy VS Spy, and more lol
Aug 17, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RI6tiHdKL4c
Aug 17, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Man i probably played that game for hundreds of hours
Aug 17, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/e22-Ca7D17c lol omg
Aug 17, 2020 1:39 AM - RomHam: wa
Aug 17, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe i could run them on my phone....
Aug 17, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XTRkZ-SKs5g
Aug 17, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.youtube.com/w/SFl1nsCN5W4
Aug 17, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm ranch.....
Aug 17, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FTU0Yi-_dGM
Aug 17, 2020 2:57 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 17, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://photos.app.goo.gl/HpcSjBA3CBndKZys7
Aug 17, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk so how are you doing?
Aug 17, 2020 3:09 AM - kenenthk: fuck you is how
Aug 17, 2020 3:09 AM - kenenthk: My backs sore my sleeps screwed and I gotta deal with some shit head that thinks hes my supervisor because hes training me
Aug 17, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well potty training is important 
Aug 17, 2020 3:42 AM - kenenthk: That's why I shit on him


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 18, 2020)

Aug 17, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 4:49 AM - TheCasualties: fuk u psi and kenithk
Aug 17, 2020 4:49 AM - TheCasualties: lol just kidding! Love yall
Aug 17, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/8/14/21368980/coral-castle-fortnite-lawsuit
Aug 17, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go Florida? I dont know who to cheer for on that one lol
Aug 17, 2020 5:18 AM - TheCasualties: Honestly, I'm offend3d they used a shitty aquaman pic to depict the coral castle
Aug 17, 2020 5:18 AM - TheCasualties: and there isn't even a real pic of the coral??
Aug 17, 2020 5:19 AM - TheCasualties: Ah, it was in a 2nd link. But still.. fuck em
Aug 17, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i have been there i was pretty bored lol
Aug 17, 2020 5:21 AM - TheCasualties: hahah well yea, but it doesn't deserve to be shit on by fortnite
Aug 17, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really about the only thing i found interesting was how the guy moved the stuff by himself but winches and cables would be my guess
Aug 17, 2020 5:22 AM - TheCasualties: For sure! "by himself" made me think he had a bunch of undocumented workers lol
Aug 17, 2020 5:22 AM - TheCasualties: u ever go to Fort DeSoto? I used to pick up trash there. For like 10 years
Aug 17, 2020 5:23 AM - TheCasualties: vollunteer work, not court mandated 
Aug 17, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah i liked that lol
Aug 17, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The cannons where neat
Aug 17, 2020 5:24 AM - TheCasualties: Yea i love how it's both history and hang out at the beach. It's crazy how much the beach has changed
Aug 17, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet its a lot nicer now with no people lol
Aug 17, 2020 5:25 AM - TheCasualties: When I was little we used to have to go thru ~200ft of 2 ft deep water to get to the ocean
Aug 17, 2020 5:25 AM - TheCasualties: Then the hurricanes came and wiped out those keys
Aug 17, 2020 5:26 AM - TheCasualties: Damn I'd love to be there with no people... Saw yet another bikini bottom old dude last time
Aug 17, 2020 5:28 AM - TheCasualties: Lol when we went there on a class trip we (me and firends in my car) didnt have enough cash to pay the toll. Had to ask other classmates and that shit was embarrising
Aug 17, 2020 5:29 AM - TheCasualties: literally got out of the car at the toll boths and ran to the cars behind us for change
Aug 17, 2020 5:30 AM - TheCasualties: they've raised they price by like $1.50 over the past few years
Aug 17, 2020 5:35 AM - TheCasualties: or hell.. it's almost been 10 years
Aug 17, 2020 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Dont joke around about saying fuck psi say it with meaning
Aug 17, 2020 8:58 AM - DinohScene: Apple IIe for only 75?
Aug 17, 2020 8:58 AM - DinohScene: shit
Aug 17, 2020 10:05 AM - Skelletonike: What's that
Aug 17, 2020 10:06 AM - Skelletonike: oh, the pc
Aug 17, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Personally the only Apple computer i would take over the IIe is tbe IIGS
Aug 17, 2020 11:59 AM - DinohScene: Mac Classic
Aug 17, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are OK too, I would still prefer a  IIGS lol
Aug 17, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://newsroom.ibm.com/2020-08-17-IBM-Reveals-Next-Generation-IBM-POWER10-Processor
Aug 17, 2020 12:59 PM - Skelletonike: Only one week left for my holidays. <3
Aug 17, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/pQRJ7e9.png < Mmm, blue waffle
Aug 17, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: s
Aug 17, 2020 2:31 PM - p1ngpong: looks so natural, do they cont as one of our five fruits a day?
Aug 17, 2020 3:30 PM - Skelletonike: I'm at work and I regretted opening that until I saw what it really was. x.x
Aug 17, 2020 4:02 PM - Flame: i fucking hate british weather, i fucking hate british weather , i fucking hate british weather
Aug 17, 2020 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: Do you?
Aug 17, 2020 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: Well, it's raining in Portugal.
Aug 17, 2020 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: In summer.
Aug 17, 2020 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: August
Aug 17, 2020 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: Last week we had over 35ºC
Aug 17, 2020 4:08 PM - Flame: same here
Aug 17, 2020 4:08 PM - Flame: last week hot as fuck.
Aug 17, 2020 4:09 PM - Flame: now it doesnt stop raining
Aug 17, 2020 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: send some rain my way
Aug 17, 2020 4:54 PM - Flame: jdbye you live in norway.....
Aug 17, 2020 4:55 PM - Flame: do you even need it?
Aug 17, 2020 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Aug 17, 2020 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: its fucking hot
Aug 17, 2020 5:08 PM - Flame: "hot"
Aug 17, 2020 5:09 PM - Flame: its like 27c in norway right now
Aug 17, 2020 5:09 PM - Flame: you call that hot?
Aug 17, 2020 5:12 PM - DinohScene: British weather also hates you
Aug 17, 2020 5:12 PM - DinohScene: No need to be in Russia for that lel
Aug 17, 2020 5:13 PM - DinohScene: Also, 69% battery remaining 8)
Aug 17, 2020 5:13 PM - Flame: huh?
Aug 17, 2020 5:13 PM - DinohScene: It's a joke Flame
Aug 17, 2020 5:16 PM - DinohScene: : D
Aug 17, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's 27C here in Florida right now lol
Aug 17, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 27C in Detroit also lol
Aug 17, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRXwzGh-FoY
Aug 17, 2020 7:18 PM - Flame: ^ MVG is nice
Aug 17, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah i like his stuff
Aug 17, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/08/17/kim-jong-un-orders-pet-dogs-to-be-confiscated-in-pyongyang/amp/
Aug 17, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 3 number 2 specials with white rice and egg rolls?
Aug 17, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/100538881
Aug 17, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-Internal-Rewriter-WH14NS40/dp/B007VPGL5U/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=blu+ray+drive&qid=1597699534&sprefix=bluray+&sr=8-3
Aug 17, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man have they gotten cheap....
Aug 17, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might get one just because lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Blu-ray burner? What is this, 2005?
Aug 17, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who burns discs anymore ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:15 PM - DinohScene: I've got a iHAS burner, all I ever need lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still have my iHAS burner as well <3
Aug 17, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never use it though lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I might burn a disk someday... lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I burned one last year! a CD of MP3's for my car lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Flame: burn disk? is that something like dragons
Aug 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A CD? In a car? What is this 1998?
Aug 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Flame: ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol my car plays MP3 CD's lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I live in the far far future of 2008 and use a USB drive ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really though that's like 70 songs or something? Plenty enough to fit my favorites lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:22 PM - Flame: my car doesnt even have a cd player. has this thing called a bluetooth
Aug 17, 2020 10:22 PM - Flame: ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could do that but here in FL the heat in a car will kill a USB drive AND CD's but CD's are a bit cheaper.
Aug 17, 2020 10:23 PM - Flame: tom you so 2008
Aug 17, 2020 10:23 PM - Flame: your so 2000 and late
Aug 17, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame who has time for BT lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, I could have to rely on a second whole device to play music like some idiot using Bluetooth ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Aug 17, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lrn2USB peasants ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My car has USB too but I never use it lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:25 PM - Flame: isnt usb second device ?
Aug 17, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:25 PM - Flame: ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (probably hits close to 200F in the daytime in a car here)
Aug 17, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but it's $5 not $500 ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Peasant ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's plug and play  or in my case with ye old CD just hit a button and play lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: if you forget your 5 dollar usb
Aug 17, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: say bye to your window
Aug 17, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: masterrace bluetooth
Aug 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you think those killer USB thumb drives (the ones that kill PC's) would kill a car?
Aug 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
Aug 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: i hope so
Aug 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of madman takes the USB out of the car?
Aug 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's $5 Flame I could buy like a thousand of them ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: a theif
Aug 17, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, just cuz you live in a shithole doesn't mean we all do ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: i hope a junkie sees your usb
Aug 17, 2020 10:28 PM - Flame: when you drive in detroit
Aug 17, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbEFzayA3-g
Aug 17, 2020 10:29 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYs2HHYqmxw
Aug 17, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh shit they do damage the car lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh noooo, he's gonna steal a $5 USB drive that has a bunch of shit music on it
Aug 17, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How awwwwwful ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:30 PM - Flame: limted music on usb
Aug 17, 2020 10:30 PM - Flame: unlimited on spotify
Aug 17, 2020 10:31 PM - Flame: ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:31 PM - Flame: cd lets not even go they
Aug 17, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Relying on internet for music
Aug 17, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HA
Aug 17, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOOK AT THIS FUCKING PEASANT
Aug 17, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BRB WHILE I PIRATE ALL THE MUSIC AND PUT IT ON A USB DRIVE
Aug 17, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB's should be enough for everyone 
Aug 17, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think mine is like 16GB
Aug 17, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But legit I used to use a 120GB iPod classic in my car... too much music and trying to find what I wanted to hear was a pain, legit the limitation of a CD with 50-70 songs lets me pick what I want and hear it ASAP lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I could only put that much music on an iPod or my Phone but at that point a CD is just easier lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:36 PM - Flame: peasants, you choose the music yourself? not an AI does it for you?
Aug 17, 2020 10:36 PM - Flame: do you have no wheels for your cars too?
Aug 17, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha, look at this fucking guy, so simple he can't even pick music he likes by himself ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has to use an aide ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor guy ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I play my music when the 4 different stations here decide that 10 minutes solid of commercials on all the channels at the same time should be fun...
Aug 17, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But mostly 98 Rock and 105 are good lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do use iHeart radio to listen to WLLZ or whatever from Detroit lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:38 PM - Flame: is this chat now? or 90's?
Aug 17, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WRIF too lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:39 PM - Flame: did i mix up my time and space?
Aug 17, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame we need Topaz Chat 
Aug 17, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and ICQ
Aug 17, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, Trillian kthx ;O;
Aug 17, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: omg that still exists 
Aug 17, 2020 10:41 PM - Flame: people from the past, trump has two terms. doesnt end well for USA.
Aug 17, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.iheart.com/live/1067-wllz-1137/
Aug 17, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump has this election in the bag lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Biden has no chance lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:43 PM - Flame: edited your spelling mistake person from the past. how did you mix up N with T
Aug 17, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Bidet is fine 
Aug 17, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You never used a Bidet? lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:45 PM - Flame: also people from the past, watch out for nintendo and they brain washing consoles
Aug 17, 2020 10:46 PM - Flame: japan never forgot the past
Aug 17, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats why we had to nuke them lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: i repeat : doesnt end well for USA.
Aug 17, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: mad max style
Aug 17, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Florida is half way there right now lol
Aug 17, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Witness me!!!!
Aug 17, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We shall ride to valhalla shiney and chrome!
Aug 17, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/UvlIFVgdn1Q
Aug 17, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dYpF1TNavnc
Aug 17, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nvidias-driver-preps-your-pc-for-microsoft-flight-simulator-wow-with-ray-tracing
Aug 17, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WoW is getting RTX? Lol
Aug 17, 2020 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it already did
Aug 17, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only for beta stuff, it's officially out with the new expansion for everyone
Aug 17, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which doesn't have a release date, apparently, so I guess Nvidia kinda spoiled that maybe lol
Aug 17, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no it's just another beta release lol
Aug 18, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 19, 2020)

Aug 18, 2020 5:40 AM - kenenthk: It's sad  how slow YouTube's getting with their uploads lately
Aug 18, 2020 6:43 AM - TheNamesGregoryAndounuts: Has anyone tried to make a tanslation patch for this?
Aug 18, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/upgrading-your-ram-and-ssd-could-soon-be-more-affordable-than-usual/
Aug 18, 2020 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: damn
Aug 18, 2020 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: just noticed that 6 years ago google tried to ran over my cat x'D
Aug 18, 2020 10:59 AM - Skelletonike: he's running away from the car lol
Aug 18, 2020 1:53 PM - Swing: Hey guys I got a strange question
Aug 18, 2020 1:53 PM - Swing: It seems like a lot of these cosplay and furry sites are selling costumes for like 100k-200k lol
Aug 18, 2020 1:53 PM - Swing: and I think the model comes with them
Aug 18, 2020 1:54 PM - Swing: so how do I buy/sell children in costume?
Aug 18, 2020 1:55 PM - Swing: she wanted a "full costume" dressed up as Argyle Felix for 123,456 dollars
Aug 18, 2020 1:56 PM - Swing: does that mean it comes with a kid?
Aug 18, 2020 1:56 PM - Swing: lol
Aug 18, 2020 2:00 PM - Flame: what ever you smoked @Swing
Aug 18, 2020 2:00 PM - Flame: STOP!
Aug 18, 2020 2:09 PM - DinohScene: cause a lot of work goes into cosplays/fursuits, my advice is to stop what you're doing and banish anime and furries from your life
Aug 18, 2020 2:48 PM - p1ngpong: set fire to the suits, all fur suits should be ashes
Aug 18, 2020 2:51 PM - p1ngpong: what is this, how come Dinoh was not following me until now?
Aug 18, 2020 2:51 PM - p1ngpong: literally all he does is stalk my movements on the site
Aug 18, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Swing that's not furry
Aug 18, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pKhLfnD
Aug 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdohpTAFQqE&feature=youtu.be
Aug 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doKi6bqUCsg
Aug 18, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=436H2NjQSZs
Aug 18, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/z1R6lFwGdbo
Aug 18, 2020 9:43 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Aug 18, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Salty and covered in kenenthk's moms tears?
Aug 18, 2020 10:04 PM - BORTZ: oooohhhhh
Aug 18, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/x072xRxFlOE
Aug 18, 2020 10:13 PM - Sicklyboy: goteem
Aug 18, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.zynn.app/rest/go/share/short/l0a48be9
Aug 18, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_sK_sc5GYs
Aug 19, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/q2gZKbB.jpg
Aug 19, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/08/18/2156248/android-11-is-taking-away-the-camera-picker-forcing-people-to-only-use-the-built-in-camera
Aug 19, 2020 3:05 AM - Lilith Valentine: https://youtu.be/wSSE0thGmcc


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 20, 2020)

Aug 19, 2020 5:36 AM - TheCasualties: welll, I liked the motal shell demo more than the actual release. so far at least
Aug 19, 2020 5:37 AM - TheCasualties: The main are is so much bigger an i'm just wandering around not sure what the right path is
Aug 19, 2020 5:40 AM - TheCasualties: lmao harry poter w/  guns looks ilarious. Rifftrax versions are funny too
Aug 19, 2020 7:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi I'm busting my ass at work and you dont give me enough time for a witty come back like saying something like your daughters fishy 
Aug 19, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: Android proves once again it's garbage  ;o;
Aug 19, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Android is good what happened Veho? Lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh the camera fhing lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: Android has never been good.
Aug 19, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: It was better than the average phone firmware back when it came out.
Aug 19, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah im not sure how that's going to play out.... So many apps have filters and sometimes cameras have physical stuff the built in app does not support....
Aug 19, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit my phone has 5 cameras and the built in app would probably handle 3 of them properly
Aug 19, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: I'm looking for a new phone for the camera alone.
Aug 19, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know the slow motion one and the 64 Megapixel one would be a problem...
Aug 19, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Are the cheaper Xiaomis any good in that department?
Aug 19, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: All I need is  decent camera.
Aug 19, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant recommend the phone i got enough for that Beho
Aug 19, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho sorry
Aug 19, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: 
Aug 19, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: What do you have?
Aug 19, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid 240 for this Xaoimi Redmi Note 9 Pro
Aug 19, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can even root it easy 
Aug 19, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supported right out of the box just avoid the custom roms....
Aug 19, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bricked one lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the camera is crazy good
Aug 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even low light shooting
Aug 19, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Buy a good Cannon camera if you want good quality dick pics you fuck 
Aug 19, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: I would never remember to take it with me, ken you fucking assbutt  
Aug 19, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-Pro-64GB/dp/B0888P92NC/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=redmi+note+9+pro&qid=1597831080&sprefix=redmi&sr=8-4
Aug 19, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: Psi, looking good.
Aug 19, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: And it's pretty cheap for the specs where I live.
Aug 19, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: Not bad.
Aug 19, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I enjoy it the keyboard seems to typo a lot though... Or its me lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:00 AM - kenenthk: But its china made you could have covid software
Aug 19, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it runs PSP games flawless 
Aug 19, 2020 10:01 AM - kenenthk: Speaking of covid ccu is swarmed with covid right now 
Aug 19, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Except Ghost Busters... Seems to run like wayyy too fast
Aug 19, 2020 10:01 AM - kenenthk: Ghosts are supposed to be fast
Aug 19, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenethk yeah 6 floors here are devoted to Covid
Aug 19, 2020 10:02 AM - kenenthk: I had to go up there for a trash and linen run
Aug 19, 2020 10:02 AM - kenenthk: We only have 5 floors
Aug 19, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use gloves hand sanitizer and mask
Aug 19, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: I want that covid money
Aug 19, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have 7 hmm or 8 and a basement lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: 10 miles worth of walking today 
Aug 19, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And refrigerator trucks now
Aug 19, 2020 10:04 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I missed a few rooms butt fuck it
Aug 19, 2020 10:05 AM - kenenthk: Fucking place is set up like a damn compass
Aug 19, 2020 10:05 AM - Veho: Stay safe, guys.
Aug 19, 2020 10:05 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you make me
Aug 19, 2020 10:05 AM - kenenthk: I say fuck too much
Aug 19, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: Fuck yeah you do.
Aug 19, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if you get that phone expect to spend a hour or so turning off all the advertisement stuff lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: Just like any other phone  
Aug 19, 2020 10:07 AM - kenenthk: China must be suffering on currency right now
Aug 19, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Replace the launcher with Nova Launcher helps too lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Yeah buy a Samsung phone you have to buy their 50k tvs
Aug 19, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blockthis for a ad blocker and so nice lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:08 AM - kenenthk: And theitmr 10k wireless ear buds you could drop and loose at any time
Aug 19, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk Samsung phones have become ad machines
Aug 19, 2020 10:09 AM - kenenthk: Even my fucking China made tv keeps popping up recommendations
Aug 19, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B089RG577H?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image
Aug 19, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use this case its awesome
Aug 19, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: I can't find "block this" on the Play store  
Aug 19, 2020 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Did you try the play pin
Aug 19, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a web page Veho
Aug 19, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to install it from unknown sources lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/block-this.com/amp/download-block-this-android-adblock.html
Aug 19, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It works like a VPN so nice.
Aug 19, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think its not on rhe play store because google makes money from advertising lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Have anything for youtube ads
Aug 19, 2020 10:32 AM - Veho: Yeah they're dicks about that.
Aug 19, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk other than the weird tricks no....
Aug 19, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if you back out of a video click a different video then back to the original sometimes you can bypass the ads
Aug 19, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There was another trick on computer about adding and extra period in the URL but not sure that still works
Aug 19, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://clario.co/blog/fix-relax/how-to-stop-youtube-ads/
Aug 19, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-flagship-graphics-card-rumored-cost-1399-us/amp/
Aug 19, 2020 11:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: youtube ads on mobile? yes, use YouTube Vanced
Aug 19, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbronline.com/in-depth/neuralink-update-brain-machine-interface/amp/
Aug 19, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will that Killer USB thing work on this? Lol
Aug 19, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Aug 19, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: use a condom
Aug 19, 2020 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: like most things musk come up with this will probably end up being vaporware because it just doesn't work with the technology we have
Aug 19, 2020 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it'll be long after musk's passing before we actually realize his vision
Aug 19, 2020 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: most of his projects are just "in theory this could be done, but there's a reason no one has done it before, and it's not because it's a new idea"
Aug 19, 2020 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: musk just really enjoyed watching Avatar
Aug 19, 2020 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the name Neuralink sounds like something out of scifi
Aug 19, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You grab MS Flight Simulator yet Psi?
Aug 19, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost decided to install it from Game Pass, but I think I'll just wait for Fitgirl repack and save like 30GB on download or something 
Aug 19, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just woke up but yeah I have it lol
Aug 19, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually thank you for reminding me lol I can have it installing while I make dinner (well get everything ready)
Aug 19, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Making pork chops myself tonight for my wife's birthday
Aug 19, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just took some cheesecake out of the oven for dessert
Aug 19, 2020 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Overmixed it a bit so it puffed to hell and cracked, but should be pretty good lol
Aug 19, 2020 5:59 PM - p1ngpong: if you give a woman an overpuffed, cracked, cheescake for her birthday you are doing something right
Aug 19, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's decompressing the ISO now... What happened to Windows 10 mounting ISOs?
Aug 19, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing? Lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop downloading "TotallyLegitMSFlightSimulator.exe" 
Aug 19, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I had imgburn installed... seems that it disables mounting of ISOs... lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if you set that as default lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for my use just faster to uninstall it lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is disgusting ;O;
Aug 19, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So now it's mounted and installing proper lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even has a cracktro lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depending on how things go I will probably buy it. Looks amazing.
Aug 19, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can just relax and fly around doing nothing, that's all me lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b1eYpu8
Aug 19, 2020 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I figure I might play it when the babby wants to chill on my lap, be a good chill game for her to watch as opposed to like...stabbing people lol
Aug 19, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby loves Doom Eternal!!!
Aug 19, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ultra settings looks nice lol
Aug 19, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the Flight Sim not Doom lol
Aug 19, 2020 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 19, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That costs money kenenthk lol
Aug 19, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: You learn from your daughter quick
Aug 19, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffffffft
Aug 19, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if his daughter charges
Aug 19, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 19, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So i tried to do that update again... Lol
Aug 19, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It did not go well
Aug 19, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So clean install time
Aug 19, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I've clean installed on my main gaming desktop in yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeears
Aug 19, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think I've ever done a full clean install of Windows 10 at all, pretty sure I just upgraded and that was it 
Aug 19, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the last clean install I would've done would've been finally going from Windows 7 to 8.1 lol
Aug 19, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably should at some point TBH, but everything still works fine so meh 
Aug 19, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do a reset or refresh from advanced startup without deleting files
Aug 19, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I just finished a clean install had to reseat my RAM again... so I think it might be going bad?
Aug 19, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try a memtest?
Aug 19, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I should do that while I have it up and running lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: reseating shouldn't reeeeally help if it's really going bad
Aug 19, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe just bad contact on the pins
Aug 19, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure whats going on, just that last update seemed to destroy my install or maybe it is a UEFI thing with Windows? lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: what happened?
Aug 19, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp it rebooted from updates and black screen again
Aug 19, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit this is annoying lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reseat RAM and booting fine...
Aug 19, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go pull some RAM from one of your other PCs, see if it causes the same
Aug 19, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will rule out whether it's RAM modules or some other issue
Aug 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it still does it I'd say probably mobo issue of some kind TBH
Aug 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just means you can buy a nice shiny B550 board 
Aug 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe roll back BIOS, if you've updated it recently
Aug 19, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might just do RAM and mobo and 4900X lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No BIOS update for a while lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz a Windows update honestly shouldn't cause any kind of RAM issue where reseating it "fixes" anything lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might start with the RAM.... easiest to replace lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With the 6 hard drives and giant cooler and all the wires... replacing my mobo is going to be a shitty thing lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be coincidence Tom
Aug 19, 2020 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't mean the ram is not the issue though
Aug 19, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skype is just automatic now? lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus don't do a fresh install so much crap is just "Oh hey we see your online now!" lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: can leave the drives in place with the cables in them, tape all the cables that are going into the mobo to the side of the case or bunch them together so you know where they all are when you put it back together and don't miss any
Aug 19, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: not toobad
Aug 19, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With this case and the giant 2080 Ti 3 slot cooler it's a mess lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can do it of course just would rather not... lol
Aug 19, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just send it all to me, I totally won't steal it or anything ;O;
Aug 19, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well debloater and Classic Start installed lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Avast and all that
Aug 19, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now for 7zip and Flight simulator lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can even leave the gpu cables in place
Aug 19, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol the power just went out here
Aug 19, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I wasn't installing anything at that moment lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank god all my crap is on different drives... lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just have to log into 800 different things and reinstall a few things create my shortcut folders and reinstall a few emulators like the switch one lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus redownload all the switch games lol
Aug 19, 2020 10:29 PM - sws: hellowe
Aug 19, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would hate to have to do that last one
Aug 19, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i keep all my nsps just in case
Aug 19, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2 times i've been asked to hack family members' switches so they're good to have around
Aug 19, 2020 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have like 1.5tb of nsps at this point lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I always keep console ISOs lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my Switch NSP folder is only sitting at 550gb or so
Aug 19, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all of my old ones just the Switch i had put the folder on the desktop... Lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My total console ISO folder is like 2tbish lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch i only has like 12 games so its not too hard lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom im nkt sure how much i have but its a lot lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably have like 70 Switch games lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trimmed PS1 and Gamecube and Xbox sets lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually played maybe like 20? Lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol didnyountry that red dead looking one?
Aug 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try even lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid phone
Aug 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, my wife's been hogging the Switch since Animal Crossing released lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be bothered to emulate any of them either
Aug 19, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it emulates perfectly
Aug 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think I have any Switch emulator installed on my gaming desktop 
Aug 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I installed a version of Yuzu on my laptop though
Aug 19, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just never needed one cuz I have a perfectly good Switch 
Aug 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Two, in fact lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the other one only has a small SD card and no Joycons lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson has one on the latest firmware lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11698280/
Aug 19, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, I wanted to watch that lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its out now
Aug 19, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where you find umm stuff lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah grabbing it now lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also like a 50GB remaster of Pitch Black
Aug 19, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for the THPS 1 and 2 remake lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol My only question is will it have the same music?
Aug 19, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am very sensitive to that issue... They should bypass the issue by letting people use MP3's lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually has a lot of them lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just plop them in the Music folder and done lol
Aug 19, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they had to get rid of like a 3rd of them or something because they couldn't get the license
Aug 19, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghhh 
Aug 19, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the 1/3rd I liked lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they're adding a bunch of stuff as well lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're putting Sublime in it which is nice lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Aug 20, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, they got Superman by Goldfinger, and that's really all you need ;O;
Aug 20, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly I DO use that feature in GTAV where you add your own music... lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If there is tech to make a person bionic they should do it to Tony lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: all 1.5tb of the switch games i have are good, but probably only about a third of them interest me/i don't own them already
Aug 20, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure by the time it comes out someone will figure out how to mod it and add the old music lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye just email them to me in a zip file lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it'll have Denuvo, so you'll have to wait to pirate it lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I preordered the collectors edition myself, which comes with a full sized skate deck 
Aug 20, 2020 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i downloaded like 600-700gb of switch games that i was like "never heard of this before, but it looks good from the screenshots, might play it sometime if i'm bored"
Aug 20, 2020 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: <300gb games i actually wanted and the rest was for my family members
Aug 20, 2020 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: often games i already have
Aug 20, 2020 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i probably own about as many switch games that i've never beaten or haven't played much at all, as the amount i pirated and actually played through
Aug 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely play video games, I think I played like 15 minutes of Flight Simulator today lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: origami king falls into both categories, because i pirated the leaked version and bought the physical release, still sealed
Aug 20, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW it does look as good as the video's 
Aug 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft needs to make a Switch version lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i used to only play singleplayer games rarely when a new zelda or pokemon or 3d mario came out lately i've been getting more into gaming again since i've had a bunch of great ones in a row to play
Aug 20, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They'd have to make it look like old DOS Flight Simulator to get it to run ;O;
Aug 20, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God that'd be an interesting thing, giving it a "Retro" option to make it look like old DOS versions 
Aug 20, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Runs at like 8 FPS too like the old one
Aug 20, 2020 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just never needed one cuz I have a perfectly good Switch
Aug 20, 2020 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: 4K switch games pls
Aug 20, 2020 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: now that i'm out of games that get me hooked, i've just been watching a lot of movies and been bored a lot, i want more games like that
Aug 20, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: paper mario origami king surprised me, i did not expect to get as hooked as i did
Aug 20, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't done the pokemon DLC yet so guess i could jump back in to shield
Aug 20, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: haven't even bought it lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: sword* not shield
Aug 20, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have botw to finish in 4k cemu when i feel like it
Aug 20, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: do the remaining DLC, finish the trial of the sword and beat the shit out of ganon again
Aug 20, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: just didn't really like the DLC, too tedious
Aug 20, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i wanna do that 5th dungeon
Aug 20, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: other than that though kinda lacking in single player games to play right now, nothing that really has my interest
Aug 20, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it a water dungeon lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: i was playing some bug fables and that game is good but it's missing that something special to get me hooke
Aug 20, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for Diablo IV lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But Psi??? Do you not have phones????
Aug 20, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 20, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Baldurs Gate 3 stuff looked nice, curious to try that when it shows up as early access
Aug 20, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond that, I'm kinda out of stuff to play lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose I could go back and start playing Paper Mario TTYD again lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I am also waiting for Diablo on phones lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still haven't ever gotten around to playing Diablo 3 lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Diablo 2 4 lyfe ;O;
Aug 20, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Plex was painfree to set back up lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would wreck you at Diablo 2 LoD  lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they have released any patched in the past few years....
Aug 20, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, I haven't played Diablo 2 for probably more than like 50 hours total 
Aug 20, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blizzard used to patch all my exploits  lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 50 hours?
Aug 20, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a patch a couple years ago IIRC lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://diablo.fandom.com/wiki/Patch_1.14d_(Diablo_II) < Last patch, didn't do anything useful 
Aug 20, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am personally responsible for multiple patches to that game... They where no fun at all lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Before that was 2011 which actually added stuff lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had this build for Paladin that was literally god mode... PVP was hilarious lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blizzard patched it out like a month later 
Aug 20, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then they killed off my Necrodin build...
Aug 20, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna exploit the shit out of IV lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/iphones-with-fortnite-selling-on-ebay-for-thousands-2020-8?amp
Aug 20, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant you just buy a iphone and jailbreak it and install fortnite?
Aug 20, 2020 1:25 AM - Chary: Possibly not. Certain online games won’t function when they’re jailbroken
Aug 20, 2020 1:25 AM - Chary: Say, the Nintendo mobile games. They’ll crash if your phone is jailbroken
Aug 20, 2020 1:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Crash ketchum 
Aug 20, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know on Android Nintendo hates rooted but with Magisk they don't know
Aug 20, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And what they don't know can cause them to shut down parts kf the game lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it'll still work fine if you install an IPA
Aug 20, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's when Epic releases a new update that you'll be fucked though
Aug 20, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since they won't push that to iOS
Aug 20, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So you wouldn't be able to connect to their servers
Aug 20, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 20, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.self.com/story/frozen-chicken-wings-coronavirus/amp
Aug 20, 2020 2:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nintendo likes cats 
Aug 20, 2020 2:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's why that one mario game had him put on cat suit
Aug 20, 2020 2:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: makes sense 
Aug 20, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they do taste great... Lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: no eat cat


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 21, 2020)

Aug 20, 2020 4:08 AM - kenenthk: Well I'm fucked I slept all day 
Aug 20, 2020 5:22 AM - TheCasualties: i know the feeling all to well
Aug 20, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.overclock3d.net/news/memory/asus_rog_overclocking_team_achieves_record_6666mhz_ddr4_speeds/1
Aug 20, 2020 11:50 AM - MarcusCarter: Holy fak, that's fast.
Aug 20, 2020 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/iphones-with-fortnite-selling-on-ebay-for-thousands-2020-8?amp
Aug 20, 2020 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably just trolls bidding, i can't believe anyone would actually pay that
Aug 20, 2020 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: fortnite is popular because it's free
Aug 20, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/russian-call-girls-in-delhi.572264/
Aug 20, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm lol
Aug 20, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: something for you Psi?
Aug 20, 2020 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: also i think people misjudge how common iphones with fortnite installed are... probably like 25% of all iphones have it installed lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, that'd be a pretty fucking huge amount if you think it's 25% of iPhones, I think they sell around 150 mil devices worldwide every _year_ or so EDIT: Oh wait yeah that's what you were saying, never mind lol Tom BombaTired
Aug 20, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some 40 million or so if my quick head math is right lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Epic claimed they hit 100 million downloads on iOS in 6 months, and while I'm sure a massive chunk uninstalled it since then it's probably a pretty big number
Aug 20, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I grabbed MS Flight Simulator lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's pretty, I guess
Aug 20, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda annoyed you couldn't invert the fucking camera with a simple option and you have to manually rebind the camera controls
Aug 20, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That seems like a dumb decision
Aug 20, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to set the settings to just high to hit a steady 60 FPS, too lol
Aug 20, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First game I think I've had to lower every setting to get good performance
Aug 20, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That wasn't an unoptimized mess, anyways lol
Aug 20, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From what I understand Tom it wants 8 cores or more and 32GB's of RAM or more.... and like 8GB's of VRAM 2080 Ti and all that jass
Aug 20, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: jazz even
Aug 20, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For my system it just auto set everything to Ultra 
Aug 20, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It set mine to very high for auto lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was sitting at like 40ish fps so I turned a couple things down lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad all things considered
Aug 20, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The "desired" spec is crazy
Aug 20, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really the components don't quite exist yet to max it out lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if you have like the best Intel on a water loop and 64GB's of DDR4 5000 and a OCed water cooled 2080 Ti maybe hit 60FPS at 4K? I mean I don't know the FPS I was hitting but it felt like 50ish
Aug 20, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looked awesome though so I didn't care lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I have played flight sims at under 10FPS lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a more fun note, reinstalling windows seems to have fixed a lot of stuff...  Tom you said your last clean install was years ago? I think I came from Windows 7 on my Skylake... So everything feels wayyy faster, probably all the junk I had built up over the years and also system updates correctly now lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So was either the RAM and it's temporarily being good for now... or my system was just borked beyond all recovery.
Aug 20, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh I dunno if you'd even hit it with that kind of spec, Flight Sims tend to be super performance hogs
Aug 20, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least for like 4k lol
Aug 20, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet maybe next gen (AKA proper 10nm lol) Intel and maybe the super high end AMD 4000 series stuff with new GPUs could pull it off
Aug 20, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now is my CPU 8 cores or 16 for the purpose of this game,? Lol
Aug 20, 2020 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-claims-10th-gen-desktop-cpus-better-value-and-faster-than-amd-ryzen-3000xt-in-gaming/amp/
Aug 20, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think what I'm most surprised about with MS Flight Sim, technically speaking, is that it's still using DX11 and not DX12
Aug 20, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think MS would, y'know, use their latest API lol
Aug 20, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmm why they use the old one?
Aug 20, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea lol
Aug 20, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-flagship-graphics-card-rumored-cost-1399-us/amp/
Aug 20, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 24GB... Lol
Aug 20, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want it lol
Aug 20, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like I kinda doubt that lol
Aug 20, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, the RTX Titan had 24GB of VRAM and that was like $2500 or something like that
Aug 20, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they'd shove 24GB in a "high end consumer" card
Aug 20, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Either the RAM is wrong or the price is wrong lol
Aug 20, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My gut feeling is 16GB at 1399
Aug 20, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With maybe a 3090 Ti down the line with 24GB if AMD puts out something kick ass
Aug 20, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good joke ;O;
Aug 20, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 20, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as the 3070 is like $450 or less, I don't care lol
Aug 20, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday AMD will make a good GPU just you wait and see!!! lol
Aug 20, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://6al4v.shop/
Aug 20, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy me some titanium lol
Aug 20, 2020 9:13 PM - FAST6191: Sure if you buy me some plastic https://www.par-direct.co.uk/Products/RPPR
Aug 20, 2020 9:14 PM - FAST6191: I looked at getting some for my new lathe just to practice with
Aug 20, 2020 9:14 PM - FAST6191: Figured poke that I will go with gold instead as it will probably be cheaper
Aug 20, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Penis
Aug 20, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Fuck Ken
Aug 20, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 21, 2020 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im at work and i dont wanna lol
Aug 21, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe terrorist will attack that would make things more fun for me
Aug 21, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/amp/oumuamua-interstellar-hydrogen-or-aliens.html
Aug 21, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Space dildo...
Aug 21, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In space no one can hear you scream!!


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 22, 2020)

Aug 21, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hospital wifi is pegged about 500K a second getting Civilization VI for my phone 
Aug 21, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fingers crossed it works lol
Aug 21, 2020 4:28 AM - MichaelXD: No one has answered my thread since 2019.
Aug 21, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol what was the question?
Aug 21, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean its unlikely i will know but there is a small chance lol
Aug 21, 2020 4:30 AM - MichaelXD: It wasn't a question.
Aug 21, 2020 4:30 AM - MichaelXD: Look!
Aug 21, 2020 4:32 AM - MichaelXD: https://gbatemp.net/threads/cannot-access-pc-in-emerald.512728/#post-9175106
Aug 21, 2020 4:32 AM - MichaelXD: I bumped it up and couldn't find it.
Aug 21, 2020 4:34 AM - MichaelXD: You mean "bricked" as in the one that came in my New Nintendo 3DS XL and was already modified when I got it, and then it stopped working for no apparent reason? I can't stand it. I lost all my games and files, but I was supposed to be getting a different microSD card and all I got was the cartridge and apparent flash drive, and I have no files on my computer. I can't get my mom to look at it, and
Aug 21, 2020 4:34 AM - MichaelXD: I wanted to take THAT microSD card to Gamestop when the weather clears up from the heavy rain.  Edit: When I put the microSD card from the New Nintendo 3DS XL inside the cartridge, it'll say "Menu?" I don't know why it says that, either because it's corrupted or if it's just not the right one. Because that little microSD card was intended to stay in the New Nintendo 3DS XL, and when attempting to
Aug 21, 2020 4:35 AM - MichaelXD: stay in the New Nintendo 3DS XL, and when attempting to edit a save, it got corrupted in there for no apparent reason, and that set me off like a blazing fire.
Aug 21, 2020 4:36 AM - MichaelXD: It's in Nintendo GBA Discussions.
Aug 21, 2020 4:36 AM - MichaelXD: If another thing was posted in another thread, then that's why I couldn't find mine that quickly.
Aug 21, 2020 4:38 AM - MichaelXD: I was watching the thread and no one responded.
Aug 21, 2020 4:39 AM - MichaelXD: It's in GBA - Console and Game Discussions, Help and Tips.
Aug 21, 2020 4:40 AM - MichaelXD: Hey, how come the discord doesn't work?
Aug 21, 2020 8:38 AM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-us-canada-53856776
Aug 21, 2020 8:38 AM - Veho: Mutant skeeters.
Aug 21, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol we have everything in Florida
Aug 21, 2020 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/flight-simulator-open-street-map-building-205545509.html
Aug 21, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Only 212 storeys? Meh.
Aug 21, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 21, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't the tallest building in the world only like 170 stories or something?
Aug 21, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's in Delhi
Aug 21, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: iirc
Aug 21, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: or something like that, its in the middle east somewhere
Aug 21, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: the higher you go the bigger the issue with wind becomes
Aug 21, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: nevermind earthquakes
Aug 21, 2020 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's impressive that they even get as tall as they do when you look at the architecture required to make that happen but if you shaped buildings like mountains you could probably go much taller
Aug 21, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the shape they naturally want to be in anyway if you crushed them up
Aug 21, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa < Ah, in Dubai. Pretty big, 829 meters .
Aug 21, 2020 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: dubai yeah close enough
Aug 21, 2020 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i knew it was something with a D
Aug 21, 2020 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: and hey it's kinda shaped like a mountain
Aug 21, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 163 floors damn lol
Aug 21, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "No im trying to lose weight, im gonna take the stairs today..."
Aug 21, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *dies on the 43rd floor*
Aug 21, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell i get tired after about 6....
Aug 21, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After 20 i am 99% sure i would be forced to sit down a minute or two lol
Aug 21, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless im going down stairs thats just fun lol
Aug 21, 2020 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: imagine if the fire alarm goes off and everyone has to take the stairs...
Aug 21, 2020 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's another reason why they don't make them taller lol
Aug 21, 2020 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: at some point you just can't get out in time if there's a fire
Aug 21, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just install a bunch of air bags around the building or nets like foxcon uses lol
Aug 21, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am of course kidding super tall buildings are death traps lol
Aug 21, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamesindustry.biz/amp/2020-08-21-diablo-2-the-human-cost-of-making-a-classic
Aug 21, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYe58D76YGg
Aug 21, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69zrAphWcTE


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 23, 2020)

Aug 22, 2020 5:22 AM - TheCasualties: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuiNOT3MOJk
Aug 22, 2020 7:54 AM - Veho: https://www.sciencealert.com/we-re-a-little-closer-to-understanding-how-the-tardigrade-s-dna-armour-works/amp
Aug 22, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than anything i learned about candiru fish last week
Aug 22, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: The penis fish?
Aug 22, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phes lol
Aug 22, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes even lol
Aug 22, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a surgery, it claimed to be a removal lol lets juts say nope....
Aug 22, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If i ever travel to south America, going to invent some sort of catheter fish trap if i have to pee in a river lol
Aug 22, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: Dick filter.
Aug 22, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: Some sort of one-way valve.
Aug 22, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: I'm looking at mobile phones, and that Redmi Note 9 Pro is looking good, but also the Huawei P40 Lite.
Aug 22, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a good phone, I can only speak about the Note 9 Pro though since that's the one I picked
Aug 22, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would say it's a flawless phone for the price though.
Aug 22, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As always it could be faster or better in some way but then you get into 400-600 dollars real quick
Aug 22, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking over the specs I would pick the Redmi over it though, nothing a deal breaker but not having Google Play pre installed is kind of annoying lol
Aug 22, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I don't know how well the Kirin SoC is, I do have a soft spot for the Mali GPU's though lol
Aug 22, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_p40_lite-9996.php
Aug 22, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_9_pro-10217.php
Aug 22, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you order from Aliexpress the Redmi Note 9 Pro is a bit cheaper
Aug 22, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would totally pick it in that case
Aug 22, 2020 12:30 PM - Flame: veho whats your price range
Aug 22, 2020 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then you get like no warranty Psi
Aug 22, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Those two are my price range, they cost around the same here.
Aug 22, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: The Redmi looks slightly better on paper but Huawei is known for their camera quality and that's my main criterion.
Aug 22, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: I have to find some pics for comparison.
Aug 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Flame: get the oneplus nord
Aug 22, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: That one is 50% more expensive.
Aug 22, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: Bit outside the price range.
Aug 22, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: But I might consider it.
Aug 22, 2020 1:49 PM - Flame: damn. didnt see how cheap Redmi Note 9 is
Aug 22, 2020 1:50 PM - Flame: how can they be so cheap when samsung, sony. apple etc etc with the same specs is 10 times more?
Aug 22, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: China.
Aug 22, 2020 1:59 PM - Flame: i mean all those i built in china too
Aug 22, 2020 2:01 PM - Flame: i suppose the R and D cost of those companies and what not
Aug 22, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: And the marketing.
Aug 22, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: All those others have a huge global machinery marketing and distributing and promoting their brand and so on.
Aug 22, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: On top of the manufacture costs.
Aug 22, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: Also, R&D is much cheaper in China as well.
Aug 22, 2020 2:05 PM - Flame: "research"
Aug 22, 2020 2:05 PM - Flame: _riiiiight_
Aug 22, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: Hey now.
Aug 22, 2020 2:08 PM - Veho: A lot of Chinese companies are doing their own development these days.
Aug 22, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: It's one of the reasons for the tensions with the US.
Aug 22, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: Things were fine when China was just making stuff for Western companies. But once they started pushing their own stuff and became very serious competition, is when the shit started tentatively touching the fan.
Aug 22, 2020 2:14 PM - Flame: agreed.
Aug 22, 2020 2:17 PM - Flame: on another note.
Aug 22, 2020 2:18 PM - Flame: i wish Android phones had three or fours years of OS support
Aug 22, 2020 2:18 PM - Flame: not 1 if you are lucky
Aug 22, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: Android is garbage  
Aug 22, 2020 2:22 PM - Flame: Android is good the OS
Aug 22, 2020 2:23 PM - Flame: the companies are garbage
Aug 22, 2020 2:23 PM - Flame: even google
Aug 22, 2020 2:23 PM - Flame: like give us 3/4 years support
Aug 22, 2020 2:23 PM - Flame: i buy a phone almost every year
Aug 22, 2020 2:24 PM - Flame: but i still want that option
Aug 22, 2020 2:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: Android could be better
Aug 22, 2020 2:28 PM - Flame: Android > iOS
Aug 22, 2020 2:28 PM - Flame: FACT!
Aug 22, 2020 2:29 PM - IC_: Android and ios are both complete garbage and you can't change my mind.
Aug 22, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: Android <<<<< Windows  
Aug 22, 2020 2:31 PM - Flame: palm os > Windows
Aug 22, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: Symbian >> all.
Aug 22, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: But seriously, Android was better than any other phone firmware back when it came out, but it just can't cut it as a serious OS.
Aug 22, 2020 3:35 PM - Flame: define serious OS?
Aug 22, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xiaomi has already said the Note 9 would be getting Android 11 when it comes out and they do security patches although I just like yesterday got this months lol
Aug 22, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho on the camera end of things look at some YouTube reviews of them both and check what sensor they use
Aug 22, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All i know is this things camera seems to be too good to be true like i take a picture of my pants and can zoom in so far i can distinguish the cotton fiber ends.... Almost microscopic lol
Aug 22, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If i use the 64MP camera and like 12 inches away lol
Aug 22, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The slow motion camera is fun to mess with too 
Aug 22, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But its only 720P
Aug 22, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: Neat.
Aug 22, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: I can't watch youtube right now, I have dialup speeds where I'm staying  
Aug 22, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: https://amp.theguardian.com/uk-news/2020/aug/22/traffic-chaos-in-london-after-tower-bridge-gets-stuck-open
Aug 22, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: London bridge is _not_ falling down, my fair lady.
Aug 22, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: If your bridge stays up for over four hours, consult a doctor.
Aug 22, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What crazy fuck has a wedding outside when it's goddamn 90f outside 
Aug 22, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or like 32C or something for you smart countries
Aug 22, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My little idiot brother, that's who 
Aug 22, 2020 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been outside for like 4 hours >.<
Aug 22, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: But it's so romaaaaaantic.
Aug 22, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: Did they at least put up a canopy?
Aug 22, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and there's a barn with a fan in it as well
Aug 22, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But its soooooo fucking humid it makes like no difference lol
Aug 22, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: Ugh, I fucking hate that.
Aug 22, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: Sweating buckets but it doesn't do shit because sweat doesn't evaporate in the humidity.
Aug 22, 2020 8:54 PM - Veho: Fuuuuuuuu....
Aug 22, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's awful
Aug 22, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He told everyone to wear whatever instead of nice shit though so at least I'm in shorts lol
Aug 22, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: That's a relief.
Aug 22, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wore a nice shirt over a t-shirt for pictures then threw that shit off
Aug 22, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: I was just about to say that anyone holding a wedding in summer had better make the dress code optional.
Aug 22, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Half the people who showed up still wore niceish shit and I feel so bad lol
Aug 22, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife's cheaping out by taking the babby inside to nap lol
Aug 22, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker
Aug 22, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Babies are the best excuse for anything.
Aug 22, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax
Aug 22, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Speaking of napping, time to hit the sack. 'Night!
Aug 22, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See ya Veho
Aug 22, 2020 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: short sleeved nice shirt and shorts is just fine imo
Aug 22, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho on a related note did you know there are not only boner pills but anti boner pills as well?
Aug 22, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wonder if they come with a similar warning. If your dock stays down for more than 4 hours, call a doctor
Aug 22, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Dick
Aug 22, 2020 10:17 PM - iFish: ni
Aug 22, 2020 10:18 PM - Ericthegreat: I imagine for people who take meds that's cause errections
Aug 22, 2020 10:22 PM - Troyjoy: I’m new the this web help stuff and really old to the game.  I want to learn how to get more out of my 3DS. I also have a Vita and want to learn about it as well.  I just finished making a external hard drive with Windows 10 because... shock to some people, I’ve always used a Mac computer.  Soooo Windows is also new. To me
Aug 22, 2020 10:25 PM - Ericthegreat: Probably should make a post, this is the shit box.
Aug 22, 2020 11:42 PM - emon1618: best one in the franchise dont at me
Aug 22, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the ER is rocking tonight lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://medium.com/@devinjaystokes/how-to-set-up-a-pi-hole-ad-blocking-vpn-server-on-google-clouds-always-free-usage-tier-ff1d8a8c407e
Aug 23, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcworld.com/article/3572290/microsoft-flight-simulator-will-spur-billions-in-pc-hardware-sales.amp.html
Aug 23, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This should make non god tier used hardware drop in price maybe? Lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, iPad Mini battery results, it lasted 193 hours on standby and 11 hours in use lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8ish days on standby is pretty decent
Aug 23, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And 11 hours in use is also quite ok for a fucking 8 year old tablet 
Aug 23, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazing lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It must have been very gently used
Aug 23, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/22/weather/tropical-storm-laura-marco-atlantic-gulf-forecast-saturday/index.html
Aug 23, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile in Florida lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it looks in pretty good condition all things considered ol
Aug 23, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting DP'd by some storms eh?
Aug 23, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks that way lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its fine just means more overtime for me lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might crack 1000 bucks this week
Aug 23, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working like every day lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im kinda sad though my favorite nurse left yesterday working in Miami making like 4K a month lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She have nice tits?
Aug 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So jealous of her boyfriend... Lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cracking Tom they where at least Ds...
Aug 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And she was from Michigan so even better lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently I am getting a Galaxy Fold 2 for my next phone 
Aug 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why but this area is infested with people from Michigan lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But have to wait until November, when Sprint/T-mobile gonna do a promotion on them for cheapish lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom it will fold but will it blend?
Aug 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: DON'T BREATHE THIS
Aug 23, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Knocked down to 1799?
Aug 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, according to our inside dude the price will go from $75 a month to $50 a month for the first year then lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple will release the iPhold soon lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is apparently close to what my dad pays for my S8 still for some reason 
Aug 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it'll be so revolutionary and new!!!
Aug 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple makes the best innovations in phones!!!
Aug 23, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom quick go squat on that domain and make Apple pay you like 10 million lol
Aug 23, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: IFold and iPhold and iPhone Fold.com
Aug 23, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im waiting for a phone that unfolds like tbe Samsung but then unfolds again for an even larger screen lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure it will be thicc but that's the price you pay for being able to fold up your TV and stuff it in your pocket lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Need that 20" foldable phone!!
Aug 23, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im waiting for the spoof video now....
Aug 23, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The guy just keeps unfolding and unfolding until its like a 90 inch scren lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The future of telecommunications is here with tbe new 7X Fold you can have 90 inches in your pocket... Cue the girl asking "is that your 7X in your pocket or are you just happy to see me...its so big..." Man sets down phone. Cut to legal text lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/marvels-avengers-beta-cannot-run-on-nvidia-rtx2080ti-with-4k-60fps-even-on-low-settings/amp/
Aug 23, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA devs can't optimize for shit 
Aug 23, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so they plan on selling like 4 copies lol
Aug 23, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Because if a 2080 Ti has bad performance what hope does any low end or mid range card have?
Aug 23, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My 1050 Ti is good for like 3-4 FPS low settings at 720P?
Aug 23, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a 3D reboot of Time Pilot....
Aug 23, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/v_OzRECVOk8
Aug 23, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/usps-hearing-congress-senator-carper-curses-dejoy-post-office-webex-2020-8?amp
Aug 23, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 24, 2020)

Aug 23, 2020 4:50 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
Aug 23, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boooyyy
Aug 23, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XXmu9NUn2U0
Aug 23, 2020 5:46 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q60DiCzAVqE
Aug 23, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You are already dead!!
Aug 23, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ca3qvbdFSZk
Aug 23, 2020 5:57 AM - Sicklyboy: lmao
Aug 23, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/08/22/0447215/engineers-set-new-world-record-for-internet-speed
Aug 23, 2020 12:31 PM - Flame: i need that
Aug 23, 2020 12:31 PM - Flame: to download memes faster
Aug 23, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Memes at the speed of light.
Aug 23, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Don't let your memes be dreams.
Aug 23, 2020 1:10 PM - Flame: to meme or not to meme
Aug 23, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: When I find myself in times of trouble, Mother Mary comes to me Speaking words of wisdom, let it meme.
Aug 23, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LfmrHTdXgK4
Aug 23, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flash aaahhg ahh
Aug 23, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/features/microsoft-flight-simulator-benchmarks-performance-system-requirements
Aug 23, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its very oretty
Aug 23, 2020 11:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: well flight simulator being the most demanding current game sure didn't last long lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that new Avengers game?
Aug 23, 2020 11:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeh
Aug 23, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect frame dips bellow 45FPS at 4K with my 2080 Ti lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On low settings lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/tsmc-passes-one-billion-7nm-chips
Aug 23, 2020 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it may actually run good when it's out of beta lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They might fix their shit game by release maybe
Aug 23, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that anyone would want to play that shit game anyways TBH
Aug 23, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From what I hear, the gameplay is super meh
Aug 23, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Almost like a generic looty shooty, but lolMarvelCharacters
Aug 23, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess people who jerk it to Marvel stuff might like lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey now Hulk could smash lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just looks so fucking repetitive
Aug 23, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fun for like 2 minutes lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same reason I haven't really finished Ghosts of Tsushima or Horizon Zero Dawn lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gameplay is just so repetitive that it's just too boring to keep going
Aug 23, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was gonna grab Horizon but then j was like nahh
Aug 23, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I love the premise of it, and it looks nice and all that
Aug 23, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest Tom most games are super repetitive 
Aug 23, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the combat is just so same-y for so long lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, but some can fill the repetitive-ness by being, y'know, fun lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ghosts of Tsushima was like that for a good long while, but after the first "act" it just kinda lost me lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Killing mongols is only so fun lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Road rash is all the same but its fun
Aug 23, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I picked up fucking WoW again though, with the panda expansion thing this time 
Aug 23, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hit max level on a char and now I'm kinda just bored with it already lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Name your panda Polock and he is a warlock lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went with a warrior this time because I never really played one
Aug 23, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WoW was only good up to WotLK
Aug 23, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Warrior is meh only good for tanking lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH the panda stuff actually isn't that bad 
Aug 23, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They simplified a lot of classes so that's kinda fucking dumb lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Hunters have 0 melee weapon, just range lol
Aug 23, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah after launch the game kept getting dumber and dumber
Aug 23, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there's not a proper big huge talent tree, just one every 15 levels or so
Aug 24, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it kinda felt nice cuz it was like streamlined lol
Aug 24, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghhh
Aug 24, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I didn't have to focus on picking the best talents for my build and could just choose a spec and go
Aug 24, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was kinda nice
Aug 24, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No customization.... Diablo III all over again lol
Aug 24, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially playing classes I didn't really play lol
Aug 24, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, then you lose that custom build kind of thing so it's eh
Aug 24, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They also changed a lot of like little quest bosses from elites to just kinda normal enemies but with lots of health, which made solo-ing them a lot easier lol
Aug 24, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like good ol' Hogger
Aug 24, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ER is soooo busy lol
Aug 24, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/08/23/microsoft-warns-court-that-apple-blocking-epic-will-hurt-games-business.html
Aug 24, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft let it happen developers will come into your open arms and Apple will go back to no gaems lol
Aug 24, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although honestly thats already going to happen if Apple switches to Arm i cant imagine Arm running Flight Simulator 2020 lol
Aug 24, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wtsp.com/amp/article/news/health/coronavirus/percent-positive-among-people-who-live-in-florida-drops-under-5-percent/67-243e56fb-43d9-4223-ba57-342072662fd9
Aug 24, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it time... We can shore up those numbers lol
Aug 24, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital here is opening back up 100% in 2 weeks to visitors so that should help the virus for sure
Aug 24, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/resurrection-remix-8-5-7-android-10-xiaomi-oneplus-samsung-google/amp/
Aug 24, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat more custom ROMs for my phone lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 25, 2020)

Aug 24, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: I've been looking at those Windows dongles that plug into a TV.
Aug 24, 2020 8:19 AM - Veho: And they're way more expensive than Android dongles by a solid margin.
Aug 24, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: And I never gave it much thought, I just assumed x86 compatible chips were more expensive.
Aug 24, 2020 8:21 AM - Veho: And it only now dawned on me... _a Windows license costs $100_.
Aug 24, 2020 8:32 AM - Veho: I only needed a few hints to figure it out, like a PC dongle that costs $40 with a Linux distro and an option to install Windows later, and $120 with Windows 10  
Aug 24, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just pirate it lol
Aug 24, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But having used them in the past all i can say is meh just buy a refurbished small PC it will be better in all ways lol
Aug 24, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/interviews/2020/8/23/21378092/phantasy-star-online-programmers-diablo-style-isometric-prototype
Aug 24, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Beelink-GT-R-a-Ryzen-powered-mini-PC-wrapped-in-a-beautiful-chassis.488987.0.html
Aug 24, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: It will be beter in all ways... except the size.
Aug 24, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but some like it bigger  lol
Aug 24, 2020 1:09 PM - Flame: like ken's ex girlfriend
Aug 24, 2020 1:10 PM - Flame: thats why she left ken....
Aug 24, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Anything more than a handful is a waste  
Aug 24, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: I'm wondering if you could make a shit spec Windows portable the same way they make Raspberry Pi portables.
Aug 24, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I mean you could, it's perfectly doable.
Aug 24, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably wouldn't be as cheap though
Aug 24, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately, not a lot of cheapo shit x86 mini PCs 
Aug 24, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: $100-200 range.
Aug 24, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: Majority of the price is the Windows license.
Aug 24, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: Which is kind of required when you're building a Windows machine, unfortunately.
Aug 24, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: I mean, "required"  
Aug 24, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whaaaat, Windows costs money???
Aug 24, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Stick-Windows-Professional-Cherry-Computer/dp/B07RJMFFY1
Aug 24, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I
Aug 24, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 've always wanted to grab a compute stick myself
Aug 24, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're way too expensive for the shit specs IMO lol
Aug 24, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah just get an atomic pi or 2
Aug 24, 2020 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho I imagine if you took the big heatsink off an atomic pi and put something thinner and maybe a fan it'd fit nicely in a portable form factor
Aug 24, 2020 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2gb ram though good luck running windows 
Aug 24, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shod run fine if you use XP lol
Aug 24, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYQMdox5gzI
Aug 24, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIKLVy7qV70
Aug 24, 2020 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: stuff won't even work on XP anymore
Aug 24, 2020 6:51 PM - Flame: dont let your dreams be dreams tom
Aug 24, 2020 6:51 PM - Flame: buy a compute stick
Aug 24, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcJlfvevLnw
Aug 24, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom will when he can get one for like 10 bucks on an auction site lol
Aug 24, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: You can get them pretty cheap on Aliexpress.
Aug 24, 2020 7:04 PM - Veho: They are "supported" and the copy of Windows is "legal".
Aug 24, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I forget what the catch is with those windows licenses
Aug 24, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its legit but has limitations of some sort
Aug 24, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.intelrealsense.com/buy-intel-neural-compute-stick-2.html?cid=sem&source=sa360&campid=2019_q3_egi_us_ntgrs_nach_revs_text-link_brand_bmm_mob_realsense-shopping-ad_o-1lngr_google&ad_group=RealSense+Shopping+Ads&intel_term=PRODUCT_GROUP&sa360id=92700050119513723&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwyo36BRAXEiwA24CwGeGLGchYeopv7it4vnH9d6weamI9S7ehs0N5ImIffbj4MLh7O0chwRoCtjcQAvD_BwE
Aug 24, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're usually OEM volume licenses, so can only be activated once
Aug 24, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you change hardware, usually they won't let you reactivate
Aug 24, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, drastic changes like new motherboard/CPU and such
Aug 24, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: Small chance of that with a SOC  
Aug 24, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, doesn't matter much with a SBC and such lol
Aug 24, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/A-Redditor-visits-the-iconic-Windows-XP-Bliss-hill-in-Microsoft-Flight-Simulator-and-recaptures-the-magic.489375.0.html
Aug 24, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one if those chinese hdmi windows sticks dual core pos lol
Aug 24, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: How much did you pay for it?
Aug 24, 2020 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanna say like 80 bucks but it was a few years back
Aug 24, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual core 2GB of ram and i think 16;GB storage with a microsd slot for more
Aug 24, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usb and hdmi and wifi lol
Aug 24, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soooo slow
Aug 24, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 720P pushes it to its breaking point lol
Aug 24, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why i keep it....
Aug 24, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: Sentimental reasons  
Aug 24, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LoL
Aug 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have a backup piece of shit in case all your PCs die and you need to watch some porn 
Aug 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2020 8:09 PM - Veho: I have a backup piece of shit I use to watch porn, it's called an "Android phone"  ;0;
Aug 24, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: Although the lack of a mouse and functional tabbed browsing is severely hampering my fapping.
Aug 24, 2020 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gear VR is good for porn
Aug 24, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi does it have USB? can use it as a nas/torrenting box
Aug 24, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: I think Psi has a dozen other devices better suited to the task.
Aug 24, 2020 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: But it's low power
Aug 24, 2020 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: And you don't need much for torrenting and nas
Aug 24, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: It's not that low, that's the problem. You're better off running a NAS off a Raspberry Pi.
Aug 24, 2020 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Torrenting needs the ram
Aug 24, 2020 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1gb not enough
Aug 24, 2020 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably some atom chip which is like 5W so negligible
Aug 24, 2020 8:42 PM - Veho: Point.
Aug 24, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, default $35 Pi 4's are 2GB now
Aug 24, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the entire thing will draw like maybe 3 watts, ignoring external devices like a USB HDD
Aug 24, 2020 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: That would cost $35 more
Aug 24, 2020 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: The idea is to reuse
Aug 24, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: If he's already got a pi he doesn't use sure
Aug 24, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've got a pi 2 not in use but it would be too weak, so I got an atomic pi for torrenting and live TV server
Aug 24, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pi 3 manages my 3d printer
Aug 24, 2020 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Kinda want a pi 4 to play around with but eh, I'll wait for pi 5
Aug 24, 2020 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Or 6 lol
Aug 24, 2020 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Pi 4 surely draws more than 3W
Aug 24, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: They had the opportunity to release a Pi 3.14 and they missed it.
Aug 24, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: Went from 3 to 4. Lame.
Aug 24, 2020 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would be redundant don't you think?
Aug 24, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: Nah.
Aug 24, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: Maybe a version of 3 with more RAM or something.
Aug 24, 2020 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Raspberry pi pi
Aug 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: Raspberry peepee.
Aug 24, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: https://www.forbes.com/sites/davidhambling/2020/08/24/mexican-drug-cartel-carries-out-drone-strikes-in-gang-war/amp/
Aug 24, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's why you want a drone so bad
Aug 24, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 24, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho: Secret Drug Lord
Aug 24, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just leave my PC on 24/7 torrents streams NAS and other stuff all in one lol
Aug 24, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 24, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT PSI THINK OF ALL THE MONEY YOU'D SAVE ON ENERGY
Aug 24, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah I never did check and see how much money I'm burning with my server running lol
Aug 24, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cost me about $30 since it's been on from Jun 22->today lol
Aug 24, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not bad, $15 a monthish
Aug 24, 2020 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's about what it costs me to run my AC
Aug 24, 2020 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: not all the time just when the heat gets bad
Aug 24, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was kinda expecting a little more, but checking the power statistics it basically stays between 200-350w for the most part which is pretty good for running 4 VMs basically 24/7
Aug 24, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It peaked at like 500w at one point, but I think that was when I was really pushing all the hardware hard lol
Aug 24, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was probably running benchmarks when I was testing PCIe passthrough with the 750 ti
Aug 25, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no idea what mine pulls but the thing is silent until i play some demanding game then the fans spin up lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Your 2080 ti probably pulls 250w by itself when gaming lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: CPU probably pulls like 150W or something?
Aug 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest is eh whatever lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If im not gaming like just web surfing its probably like 50 watts lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not sure what my gaming PC pulls vs my server, my server might win out I think 
Aug 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Power efficient" GPU, mid-tier 3600, it's probably fairly low lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably
Aug 25, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the 1070 pulls like 150w at load or something, 3600 pulls 80w or something
Aug 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like how GPUs downclock these days
Aug 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Pascal, so fucking power efficient for great performance lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to get my hands on an Ampere GPU and have it be a fucking power hog lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think this Skytech PC came with a 600w PSU so should be fine I guess 
Aug 25, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 25, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cant remember what i put in mine like EVGA 1000 watt or 1100 or something
Aug 25, 2020 2:16 AM - Sicklyboy: These big boy PSUs tend to be so freaking unnecessary lol
Aug 25, 2020 2:17 AM - Sicklyboy: Man I'm gonna have to retrobrite this DMG Gameboy  shell aren't I
Aug 25, 2020 2:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Ehhhh maybe not. It's not so bad.
Aug 25, 2020 2:18 AM - Sicklyboy: I've never retrobrite'd something before and don't really feel like learning now
Aug 25, 2020 2:18 AM - Sicklyboy: I know it's just peroxide solution and UV light, I have a UV lamp for curing resin prints but getting a high enough concentration peroxide solution might be difficult right now
Aug 25, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sunlight works too lol
Aug 25, 2020 2:21 AM - Sicklyboy: Funny enough I don't really have anywhere that'd get great sunlight for it. I live in an apartment and the only place I could really leave something is on my patio. But I'm on the ground floor so my upstairs neighbor's balcony is above me and would block a lot of the light lol
Aug 25, 2020 2:21 AM - Sicklyboy: Can't really like leave it on the front lawn while I'm gone for work for the day
Aug 25, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah a lamp would be best in that case
Aug 25, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A grow lamp?
Aug 25, 2020 2:24 AM - Sicklyboy: 405nm lamp for curing 3d printing resin. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07XJZK4R6
Aug 25, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice?
Aug 25, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: Could it be used as a grow lamp? I honestly have no idea lmao. Not my wheelhouse.
Aug 25, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it grow weed? Lol
Aug 25, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: Creality sells a Creality-branded grow tent as an enclosure for 3d printers lmfao
Aug 25, 2020 2:26 AM - Sicklyboy: So many reviews on Amazon for things that are labeled as "3d printer enclosures" being great grow tents, and grow tents being great 3d printer enclosures
Aug 25, 2020 2:26 AM - Sicklyboy: https://smile.amazon.com/Creality-3D-Enclosure-Temperature-Protective/dp/B0865KZW5J
Aug 25, 2020 2:30 AM - Sicklyboy: Speaking of the devil's lettuce, considering trying to get into my state's medical marijuana program to help with my anxiety and depression.
Aug 25, 2020 2:30 AM - Sicklyboy: Apparently the company my work uses to drug test won't report pot results if you're in the program so that's a plus.


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 26, 2020)

Aug 25, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol smoke 2 joints when you play video games and at every 10,000 points, smoke 2 joints
Aug 25, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DIEvHCyb4Ms
Aug 25, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/W872lQcy65I
Aug 25, 2020 7:03 AM - plasturion: https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b8c4ca887773594c2.wixmp.com/f/66d0150e-c5d2-477b-8be6-bb3ae455b1ec/ddvvr5l-eb689fc5-2ea8-40f5-b38e-baba548d5991.jpg?token=eyJ0eXAiOiJKV1QiLCJhbGciOiJIUzI1NiJ9.eyJzdWIiOiJ1cm46YXBwOiIsImlzcyI6InVybjphcHA6Iiwib2JqIjpbW3sicGF0aCI6IlwvZlwvNjZkMDE1MGUtYzVkMi00NzdiLThiZTYtYmIzYWU0NTViMWVjXC9kZHZ2cjVsLWViNjg5ZmM1LTJlYTgtNDBmNS1iMzhlLWJhYmE1NDhkNTk5MS5qcGcifV1dLCJhdWQiOlsidXJuO
Aug 25, 2020 8:18 AM - Veho: Smoke medical weed erryday.
Aug 25, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: https://news.sky.com/story/amp/asteroid-heading-towards-earth-in-time-for-us-election-12055568
Aug 25, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: Giant asteroid 2020
Aug 25, 2020 9:56 AM - Localhorst86: nice
Aug 25, 2020 11:30 AM - Flame: Giant asteroid 2020 sounds about right
Aug 25, 2020 11:35 AM - Vilagamer999: cool
Aug 25, 2020 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: (Jdbye) picked up a powerplay charging mouse pad for my Logitech mouse at a bargain price
Aug 25, 2020 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell yeah
Aug 25, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That giant asteroid just needs to hit yellow stone caldera to complete the shit pie that 2020 is lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly hair salons sell the peroxide you need
Aug 25, 2020 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Weed certainly does not help anxiety, it makes it worse
Aug 25, 2020 12:24 PM - Flame: if you have health issues weed can make it much worse or better. depends on the health issue you have.
Aug 25, 2020 12:24 PM - Flame: always ask a doctor
Aug 25, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No you just need nuke, not weed... lol
Aug 25, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2Hg-nM3YLnE?t=43
Aug 25, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3KmDtsaQBY
Aug 25, 2020 1:52 PM - p1ngpong: I return
Aug 25, 2020 1:53 PM - p1ngpong: now that its cold there a lot less women having exposed feet on public transport
Aug 25, 2020 1:53 PM - p1ngpong: sucks
Aug 25, 2020 1:53 PM - p1ngpong: missed a big block of the season due to shit covid
Aug 25, 2020 1:56 PM - Flame: exposed feet? or legs?
Aug 25, 2020 1:57 PM - Flame: some strange fetish you have there p1ng
Aug 25, 2020 2:02 PM - p1ngpong: the words of a poor fool are ever foolish
Aug 25, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: Easy there, Von Karma.
Aug 25, 2020 2:49 PM - Localhorst86: a foot fetish is not that strange, Flame. Not something I can understand, but it's common. And watching Tarantino Movies is really funny when you notice how obivous his shots of feet are...
Aug 25, 2020 2:51 PM - Flame: yeah true Localhorst86, Tarantino is famous for his foot fetish.
Aug 25, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: So is Dan Schneider.
Aug 25, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He was the one who asked kids for feet pics on Twitter yeah?
Aug 25, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was pretty funny lol
Aug 25, 2020 3:22 PM - Veho: Pretty fucking creepy.
Aug 25, 2020 3:23 PM - Flame: is all hollywood producers creeps?
Aug 25, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: Yes.
Aug 25, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/2020-08-24-lord-of-the-rings-gollum-given-more-hair-to-make-him-less-creepy
Aug 25, 2020 4:22 PM - Sicklyboy: yeet
Aug 25, 2020 4:39 PM - Megadriver94: >all Hollywood producers are creeps
Aug 25, 2020 4:40 PM - Megadriver94: Depends on what you count as being a "creep"
Aug 25, 2020 4:44 PM - Megadriver94: It depends, to a point.
Aug 25, 2020 4:44 PM - Megadriver94: Dan Schneider has been known to go way overboard with his foot fetish.
Aug 25, 2020 4:46 PM - Megadriver94: On top of that, theres a number of allegations of rape by people, mainly those he used to work with. One of them being Amanda Bynes
Aug 25, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did he Bill Cosby any of them?  Lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:29 PM - Veho: No, just regular casting couch stuff.
Aug 25, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: https://theguardian.com/technology/2020/aug/25/samsung-galaxy-buds-live-review-novel-bean-shaped-airpod-rivals-sound-battery
Aug 25, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Flick the bean.
Aug 25, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they ever explode like vape stuff lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Only if what you're listening to is FIRE.
Aug 25, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol brutal
Aug 25, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: I would totally build in a detonation codeword  
Aug 25, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New phone security feature if stolen you can remote detonate the battery lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: The earbuds will explode if they play the codeword "sostrillstriddetopper". Or Boulevard of broken dreams by Green Day.
Aug 25, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm honestly surprised the Galaxy bean flickers are apparently comfortable to wear lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've skimmed a few reviews so far and I honestly thought everyone would trash the way they fit
Aug 25, 2020 7:42 PM - Sicklyboy: yeet
Aug 25, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: I'm not surprised. The shape looks creepily organic.
Aug 25, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame they're like $200 or whatever though, way to pricey for earbuds lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll stick with my cheapo $50 ones
Aug 25, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0832JZ7R8/ < Oh jeez they're super cheap now 
Aug 25, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got ripped off 
Aug 25, 2020 7:44 PM - Flame: are they good tom
Aug 25, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're actually pretty decent, I think $20 for them is a steal TBH
Aug 25, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sound good, fit well in my ear. I think the only complaint I have is the software is shit, occasionally I have to do a hard reset cuz they don't want to cooperate and sync to each other
Aug 25, 2020 7:47 PM - Flame: pixel buds are £179
Aug 25, 2020 7:47 PM - Flame: i mean fuck that
Aug 25, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's like maybe once a month or something and takes like 30 seconds, so eh not a huge issue I think
Aug 25, 2020 7:48 PM - Flame: i have couple Anker Wireless Headphone
Aug 25, 2020 7:48 PM - Flame: does the job
Aug 25, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My father in law bought me some super duper cheapo $20 wireless earbuds a year ago or so lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were like...kinda decent lol
Aug 25, 2020 7:49 PM - Veho: Wanker Wireless.
Aug 25, 2020 7:50 PM - Flame: Wanker Wireless? great idea veho 
Aug 25, 2020 7:51 PM - Flame: how would that work?
Aug 25, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, I'd rather spend $200 on like open-back headphones or something lol
Aug 25, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone has a headphone port so i can use 10 dollar over the ear headphones lol
Aug 25, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NJ2M33I?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image
Aug 25, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They sound faaarrr better than 10 dollars would suggest....
Aug 25, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably would have been like 150 dollars in the 80s lol
Aug 25, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They actually might be a bit cleaner sounding than my computer and hyper x headphones....
Aug 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Audio Technica ATH M-50s I bought like maybe 10 years ago are probably my best headphones
Aug 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I got them for like $125 at the time which was a pretty good deal then
Aug 25, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I want to spend too much money on some Beyerdynamics cans, but ehhhh maybe when I'm rich
Aug 25, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 25, 2020 11:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: i like flat headphones
Aug 25, 2020 11:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: so AKG K240 is the thing for me
Aug 25, 2020 11:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: won't regret getting them
Aug 25, 2020 11:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: but they are open headphones meaning people around you will hear stuff
Aug 25, 2020 11:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: mini XLR jack that's replaceable
Aug 25, 2020 11:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: 60ish buck price point
Aug 26, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've mostly been using my SoundblasterX H6's I got for review, nice USB headset with fancy RGB which is the most important port of any peripheral 
Aug 26, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 26, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RGB? 10 out of 10!!!
Aug 26, 2020 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: RGB makes your headphones go faster
Aug 26, 2020 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: I almost got ath-m50 instead ended up with a Sony BT headset with noise canceling figuring it could double for on the go use as well since I didn't have anything with noise canceling
Aug 26, 2020 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: WH-H900N
Aug 26, 2020 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: think the 3
Aug 26, 2020 12:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: 3.5mm jack is going bad since I often have to plug and unplug multiple times for the right ear to work but it may just be oxidation/dirt so I'll clean the jack one day
Aug 26, 2020 12:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't regret the choice though, its gotten quite a bit of wireless use
Aug 26, 2020 12:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: battery life is great too
Aug 26, 2020 2:21 AM - Sicklyboy: Man fuck rgb
Aug 26, 2020 2:21 AM - Sicklyboy: Built my PC specifically without rgb
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Sicklyboy: There's an LED strip on the motherboard that is rgb but is stuck red becuase I don't have the software installed.
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Sicklyboy: Ought to turn it off in bios
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it even a PC if it doesn't have RGB?
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Sicklyboy: My mouse is rgb though
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this? 2000??
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 26, 2020 2:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The PCs I've built myself never had RGB though yeah lol
Aug 26, 2020 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides my keyboards and mice I guess lol
Aug 26, 2020 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the PC I got for review was RGB'd out so I had no choice ;O;
Aug 26, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Big ol' RGB strip on the front of the case, 3 RGB fans inside, all synced together
Aug 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: https://bit.ly/2D2JhtA
Aug 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: Fuck your rgb
Aug 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: Why didn't I just reupload that to imgur
Aug 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: All I've got is
Aug 26, 2020 2:25 AM - Sicklyboy: r
Aug 26, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/attachments/20191015_133920-jpg.183429/ < PFffffffffffffffft, get on my level ;O;
Aug 26, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 26, 2020 2:27 AM - Sicklyboy: Put this together with my brother last weekend though
Aug 26, 2020 2:27 AM - Sicklyboy: https://i.imgur.com/DYvrw4B.png
Aug 26, 2020 2:28 AM - Sicklyboy: His is rgb, corsair icue hadn't loaded yet so the case fans weren't being cool
Aug 26, 2020 2:28 AM - Sicklyboy: Decidedly happier with my case than his though lol
Aug 26, 2020 2:28 AM - Sicklyboy: And mine is so much cheaper
Aug 26, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats what she said?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 27, 2020)

Aug 26, 2020 6:41 AM - kenenthk: fuck
Aug 26, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 26, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/it-looks-like-sony-accidentally-released-a-backend-tool-on-the-ps-store/
Aug 26, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/igr3kg/a_leaked_picture_of_the_rtx_3090_io/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Aug 26, 2020 12:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you don't even have a RGB cooler or RGB ram
Aug 26, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have RGB RAM but it's turned off lol
Aug 26, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's just an old picture lol, my 212 Evo has RGB though I didn't bother setting it up
Aug 26, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No RGB RAM though lol
Aug 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I won a Nabi Tab 2 auction Psi lol
Aug 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks basically brand new
Aug 26, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost won a Nabi XD, which is basically same exact specs but 10" screen but someone bid me up last second 
Aug 26, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/8/26/21402240/neuralink-august-2020-event-brain-machine-interface-working-demonstration
Aug 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Musk cyberzombies when?
Aug 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice Tom baby will love it 
Aug 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Syndicate Wars, here we come.
Aug 26, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you think those killer usb sticks will work on that?
Aug 26, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just plug it in and bam dead guy lol
Aug 26, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's already quite enamored with the iPad lol. Got some shitty babby game on it where you match colors and shapes and such and she's already got t
Aug 26, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: *the color matching one down
Aug 26, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much w6ss the Nabi?
Aug 26, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $30 shipped
Aug 26, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Load up some good games on it to be honest
Aug 26, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 bucks is cheap hmmm i would like a tablet at work lol
Aug 26, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: That thing is old though, right?
Aug 26, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: Review says Android 4.
Aug 26, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but there aren't a lot of kid-friendly tablets around these days so i
Aug 26, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It* should be fairly decent
Aug 26, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: There's a bunch of toddler tablets where I live.
Aug 26, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's got a big beefy Tegra 3 so it won't be too slow lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:03 PM - Veho: Rubber housing, bunch of kiddy software on it.
Aug 26, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: I always want one because they're sturdy  
Aug 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: But outdated hardware  :/
Aug 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There are liniage OS ROMs for it lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Android 8?
Aug 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: They are only meant to run kiddie games, so no need for fancy specs.
Aug 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: Puzzles, color/shape matching, Fortnite...
Aug 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: You know, preschool stuff  
Aug 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Tegra 3 is decent though Veho lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ran PS1 easy on my Grandsons lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: PS1 is easy though.
Aug 26, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: I ran PS1 on my PS Classic  
Aug 26, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How is that anyway Veho?
Aug 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And did you hack it?
Aug 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: I haven't had time to play it yet  
Aug 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: Fucking corona schedule.
Aug 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: By the time I'm done with work I'm braindead.
Aug 26, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like my VR thing i played with it for 15 minutes and no time to do more 
Aug 26, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho same here i just got home so exhausted...
Aug 26, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: Some day.
Aug 26, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol if it ever comes
Aug 26, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: There's always retirement  
Aug 26, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 20 more years lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh 19 lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im already counting them down lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: Once Musk launches that brain interface dongle, and you just stick a VR set on your head and veg out.
Aug 26, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Sign saying "I ain't dead" on your lap.
Aug 26, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I plan on downloading my brain into like 30 people lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: 
Aug 26, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wondered what it would be like to be a lesbian... Lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: Plug yourself into an orgy.
Aug 26, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could be like a live action version of Mr Smith lol
Aug 26, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zyNyHark4xk
Aug 26, 2020 4:53 PM - diggeloid: When I die, I want a SNES station setup with this game so people can play it next to my casket
Aug 26, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: https://newatlas.com/energy/nano-diamond-self-charging-batteries-ndb/
Aug 26, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: Everlasting battery.
Aug 26, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: But it contains radioactive isotopes.
Aug 26, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: So don't let it near a Samsung phone  
Aug 26, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: Hey Psi, this review says the camera on the Redmi Note 9 Pro suxx balls:
Aug 26, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: https://www.androidauthority.com/redmi-note-9-pro-review-1092000/
Aug 26, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z7I6XEO.jpg
Aug 26, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Low light shooting hmm seems to work fine to me but i usually don't take pictures in the dark? Lol
Aug 26, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcCRbI8uCeM
Aug 26, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: But the Mi Note 10 is looking good...
Aug 26, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Bit of a price increase *cough*double*cough*
Aug 26, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: But 108 megapixel camera!
Aug 26, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: ...that shoots in 27 MP because that's how the chip works.
Aug 26, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuZaPfFSH28
Aug 26, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah the 108 MP thing is kind of a gimmick on that one
Aug 26, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should get the Mi 10 Ultra lol
Aug 26, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK3tBQraDA0 Camera's lol
Aug 26, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/as3pZ-w7FWM?t=93
Aug 26, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought they where much smaller... Now I hate them lol
Aug 26, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etviGf1uWlg
Aug 26, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: Now it's stuck in my head.
Aug 26, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: The song, not the Alaskan bullworm.
Aug 26, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 26, 2020 9:25 PM - Veho: What's the difference between the Xiaomi Mi Note 10 and Mi Note 10 Pro?
Aug 26, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deelite made some really upbeat stuff 
Aug 26, 2020 9:26 PM - Veho: Just the 6 VS 8 GB of RAM?
Aug 26, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so and maybe they use a different SoC I usually just look them both up on Google then click on GSM areana
Aug 26, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9936&idPhone2=9945
Aug 26, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Storage is also larger on the pro too
Aug 26, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: I tried that, everything is exactly the same.
Aug 26, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: Yeah, 256 GB
Aug 26, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No MicroSD slot
Aug 26, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: Neither has one.
Aug 26, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So in that case yeah I would spring for the larger storage
Aug 26, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although depending on your use 128GB could be plenty, I am a hoarder of data so a MicroSD slot for me is almost a requirement lol
Aug 26, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone only has 64GB's but I slapped a 256GB card in there lol
Aug 26, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already half full 
Aug 26, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xat1GVnl8-k
Aug 26, 2020 10:15 PM - Veho: You could say it's still half empty, though  
Aug 26, 2020 10:19 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EraaP20gs7Y
Aug 27, 2020 12:11 AM - MarcusCarter: Y̷͖̲͝o̵̙̮͚͆̍̄͜ṷ̴̳̖̲͎͝ ̸̨̙̙͛̐̚͝h̶̲̫͔̝̟̾͝ã̷̞̰̬̖̿̅͠v̶̼̗̬͒̒̓̐͠e̴̡͖͋ ̵͓̀͒̐͘͝b̸̭̍ę̴̠̣̚ë̷͙́͝n̶͇̑̄͊͝ ̶̧̼̣͆̏͐͝ḣ̵͇͚a̷̧͉̣͗̇c̸̡̟͈̥̣͂̋ḱ̶͍̻̖͒̀e̸̞̕d̵̨̨͓̻̳̈́̋̆.̴̺͇̱̿̂̊̓.̸̦̃͌̂̈́
Aug 27, 2020 12:11 AM - MarcusCarter: xD
Aug 27, 2020 12:12 AM - MarcusCarter: I hope nobody took me seriously...
Aug 27, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/46gNvDLgLdI
Aug 27, 2020 12:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: took what seriously? i can't even read it
Aug 27, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy zalgo text never seen that before wow so edgy
Aug 27, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 27, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 27, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://entertainment.slashdot.org/story/20/08/26/2142247/netflix-cancels-altered-carbon-after-just-two-seasons
Aug 27, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Truly a shame.
Aug 27, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I loved it 
Aug 27, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I heard it was pretty meh, so never bothered watching it lol
Aug 27, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad watched it, said the first season was ok but the second season was fucking awful
Aug 27, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol heathens!
Aug 27, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will agree though that season 2 was not quite as good as season 1 lol
Aug 27, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So i just played some psp in VR mode on my phone (Gran Turismo) was pretty cool lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 28, 2020)

Aug 27, 2020 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Obviously not actually VR but like a giant floating screen and it did feel different somehow more immersive
Aug 27, 2020 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like blinders on a horse lll
Aug 27, 2020 4:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, playing games on like a "big screen" is pretty neato
Aug 27, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I enjoyed it, totally worth the 17 bucks lol
Aug 27, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also played around a bit with the 360 video stuff on YouTube was pretty cool
Aug 27, 2020 4:44 AM - Sicklyboy: I've got the big depression tonight
Aug 27, 2020 4:44 AM - Sicklyboy: F
Aug 27, 2020 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dont be aad 
Aug 27, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad even
Aug 27, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/etviGf1uWlg
Aug 27, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Listen to this and it will help a little 
Aug 27, 2020 5:28 AM - Sicklyboy: I've been watching this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27Dx6ztJ8jw which has been the only thing since last night to really lift my spirits. I've watched this video probably 30 times by now.
Aug 27, 2020 5:28 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_9IMZcbKHQ the longer version
Aug 27, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slayersclub.bethesda.net/en/article/48xD6yVj0VsulONXKAnr7n/doom-eternal-overclocked-at-1000-fps
Aug 27, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://cosmicbook.news/disney-purging-star-wars-marvel-woke-agenda?amp
Aug 27, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why does the picture in that article make Luke look like he just finished giving Yoda a blow job....
Aug 27, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Swallow you must, try not only do..."
Aug 27, 2020 7:15 AM - Veho: That article is such a bunch of bullshit.
Aug 27, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fyy3JV0.jpg
Aug 27, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lololol a man after my heart lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZSNKccR.mp4
Aug 27, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Boa Constrictor Dermestid Beetle Timelapse https://imgur.com/gallery/49NwKQ3
Aug 27, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DyXKMB7 lol
Aug 27, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nz237u1
Aug 27, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Mike Teethson.
Aug 27, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: Whelks and sea snails are great at cleaning carcasses, leave lovely clean bones, but people prefer beetles for that purpose.
Aug 27, 2020 10:18 AM - Veho: https://www.reddit.com/r/sciences/comments/avs0qi/sea_snails_emerge_from_sand_to_devour_the_body_of/
Aug 27, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At a snails pace? Lol
Aug 27, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fMVSEEm.jpg
Aug 27, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: And don't ask about cups and glasses.
Aug 27, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least he isn't being used as a counterceptive sponge lol
Aug 27, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: That's because he's the only one left, and nobody is sponge-worthy.
Aug 27, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 27, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/heres-doom-eternal-running-at-1000-fps-on-a-liquid-nitrogen-cooled-pc/
Aug 27, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: yOu Can'T dO tHIs aT HomE why the fuck not, they literally sell liquid nitrogen in stores.
Aug 27, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: You _shouldn't_ do this at home, but you totally can.
Aug 27, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 27, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drink liquid nitrogen add a slice of lemon for a bit more zest and to help you cool off on those hot days lol
Aug 27, 2020 11:31 AM - Veho: They make cocktails and desserts with liquid nitrogen.
Aug 27, 2020 11:33 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon%27s_Breath_(dessert)
Aug 27, 2020 11:35 AM - Veho: Sure every now and then someone gets their gullet frozen shut and dies, but still.
Aug 27, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol neat im not sure i would drink it lol
Aug 27, 2020 12:37 PM - kenenthk: fuck you
Aug 27, 2020 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a drink Psi
Aug 27, 2020 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you drink it you'd get a hole blown in your stomach like that one kid
Aug 27, 2020 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: the liquid is pure liquid nitrogen
Aug 27, 2020 3:01 PM - Hambrew: hey guys i need help
Aug 27, 2020 3:02 PM - Hambrew: im trying to get Unreal, but I got a copy for the Mac
Aug 27, 2020 3:02 PM - Hambrew: i got the files into my PC via SheepShaver
Aug 27, 2020 3:02 PM - Hambrew: and I still have linux
Aug 27, 2020 3:04 PM - Hambrew: ugghh fine ill go onto Macintosh Repo and ask there
Aug 27, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just...download a Windows copy?
Aug 27, 2020 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: b-but that's illegal
Aug 27, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: 
Aug 27, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6_w_IH1mAE
Aug 27, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B08BQNB1FV/ref=pe_27542730_527550110_em_1p_1_lm
Aug 27, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho buy that phone it shoots 8K video lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: Slightly above my price range.
Aug 27, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: My budget will stretch to the Xiaomi Mi Note 10.
Aug 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: But I'm lost. So many options, so many opinions.
Aug 27, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: People compare the Mi Note 10 ($350) with the Samsung Galaxy S20+ ($1000) and say the camera isn't as good, but nobody compares it with a $350 Samsung.
Aug 27, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: I see the Samsung A51 mentioned, but there's no comparison test with a Xiaomi or anything similar.
Aug 27, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems to me if your going to spend 1000 dollars on a phone trying to compare the camera even a 200 dollar camera is going to be better
Aug 27, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its nice to have a "good enough" camera on a phone but at the end of the day even the best phone camera is still a phone
Aug 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: I need the camera to be on a device I'm going to have with me at all times, and a quality dedicated photo camera is not something you casually drag along to the seaside.
Aug 27, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All i can tell you is my opinion of the phone i grabbed Note 9 Pro the camera in my opinion goes well above acceptable and beyond what i expected
Aug 27, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what you say is true but at some point the money would make it worth considering lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:13 PM - Veho: We have a Samsung S7 for taking photos at the moment.
Aug 27, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: So the next phone should be better than that.
Aug 27, 2020 7:15 PM - Veho: And should hold up for a few years.
Aug 27, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seem to be on 2 years per phone myself
Aug 27, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The bump in performance vs price seems acceptable
Aug 27, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol was going to post a imgur post i just made with my phone but those 64 MP pictures take a bit to upload
Aug 27, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6wx8D24
Aug 27, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the imgur app busted? Like it shouldn't take this long to upload lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/NaPw6j1
Aug 27, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Web page was near instant lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that was compressed to hell lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that picture makes the room look a lot brighter than it is lol
Aug 27, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that looks fucking awful lol, way compressed
Aug 27, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy that one Chinese camera but with a phone built in ;O;
Aug 27, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks way better on my phone lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: I was going to just buy the Note 9 Pro but then I started thinking "why not stretch the budget a bit and spring for something a little higher-end" and that was a mistake.
Aug 27, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: Would have bough the phone already, otherwise  
Aug 27, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the room has like no light in it a window with blinds and a curtain lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ladies and gentlemen! https://imgur.com/gallery/G4bZegY
Aug 27, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Veho im not sure what to say, hmm you can get better obviously but the money part ramps up very fast
Aug 27, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Tom knows something lol he gets cheap phonez lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: I mean the Note 10 is not that much more expensive than the Note 9 Pro and the camera is fucking cutting edge, on paper.
Aug 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Only 2 other phones have that chip, or something
Aug 27, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Samsung S20+ that costs three times as much, and some OnePlus phone.
Aug 27, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/5yHgSeu turned on night mode lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could use a flash but im being mean lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: Impressive.
Aug 27, 2020 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: notes are overpriced
Aug 27, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The lighting probably is making things a bit grainy
Aug 27, 2020 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: just get a S+
Aug 27, 2020 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: the S+ of the same generation is always cheaper with basically the same specs
Aug 27, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In decent light or even just OK light the sensor has a lot more to work with
Aug 27, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Any other camera I have ever used with no flash this room is a no go
Aug 27, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless  i turn on all the lights lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should always turn on all the lights to take pictures
Aug 27, 2020 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it makes better pictures
Aug 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True but im testing "low light" shooting and its decent
Aug 27, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That was like hmmmm any darker in this room and i would turn on a light to do basic tasks lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't read in that light without straining my eyes
Aug 27, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By reading i mean paper electric reading is always great lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-epyc-milan-cpus-up-to-20-faster-than-zen-2-epyc-rome/amp/
Aug 27, 2020 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats paper electric reading?
Aug 27, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_8_pro-ampp-9812.php
Aug 27, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho just to muddy the waters Even more lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Poco-F2-Pro-Snapdragon/dp/B088GQ7Y69/ref=mp_s_a_1_31?dchild=1&keywords=redmi+note+8+pro&qid=1598561070&sprefix=redmi&sr=8-31
Aug 27, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh Snap, Dragon 865 at that price? Lol
Aug 27, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: iF it had a microSD slot would smash this phone and buy that one lol
Aug 27, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: I thought Pocophone were their cheaper brand but apparently they're not.
Aug 28, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPWkixkcTOU
Aug 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I can't wait for my Fold 2, emulation on it will be really fucking cool
Aug 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then, y'know, I'll never use it for that
Aug 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 28, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 28, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame I have to wait until November, but eh I've had this S8 for 3 years now, I can wait another few months lol
Aug 28, 2020 1:59 AM - Sicklyboy: I had no idea the Fold 2 was even a thing
Aug 28, 2020 1:59 AM - Sicklyboy: Or about to be
Aug 28, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be announced Sept 1st
Aug 28, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And out sometime Sept
Aug 28, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be expensive as fuck, but my dad's Sprint-but-now-T-Mobile guy said they'll be doing a deal on them in November, and I've been sitting on an upgrade for a year so that'll be my birthday present lol
Aug 28, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They changed up the hinge so it's like that Samsung flip thing, and then it uses glass and not plastic on the hinge area so it doesn't look/feel cheap
Aug 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Sicklyboy: hmmm
Aug 28, 2020 2:05 AM - Sicklyboy: https://i.imgur.com/6nFj1Rp.png progress on the DMG restoration
Aug 28, 2020 2:05 AM - Sicklyboy: Waiting on a new amp board to come in because I knock a surface mount component off of the old one and lost it
Aug 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Aug 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I need to pickup a DMG 001 at some point
Aug 28, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Folding is so old fashioned... Elon is gonna let us plug right unto our phones so we can have 80 inch screens and a virtual office in our minds plus hive mind and pop up ads while we drive
Aug 28, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Avoid the Nortons Mind Commander though had a friend wiped his whole mind out now he has to potty train again...
Aug 28, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/confirmed-nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-has-24gb-memory-rtx-3080-gets-10gb
Aug 28, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2020/08/26/shield-upgrade-25/
Aug 28, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia on a roll


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 29, 2020)

Aug 28, 2020 6:56 AM - T-hug: Bill and Ted Face the Music.2020.1080p.WEB-DL.H264.AC3-EVO
Aug 28, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice thank you T Hug 
Aug 28, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im sure its a meh movie but since i watched the first two might as well see the third lol
Aug 28, 2020 7:09 AM - T-hug: Yeah same lol it's got 8.2 on imdb
Aug 28, 2020 7:09 AM - T-hug: Or did have lol
Aug 28, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/EL-UCUAt8DQ
Aug 28, 2020 9:01 AM - Veho: I only watched the first Bill & Ted, don't really get the appeal.
Aug 28, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DsGyqezRaWM
Aug 28, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho to be honest i have seen the first two movies like maybe 3 times each so they are meh lol
Aug 28, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not horrid but not great either
Aug 28, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another 30 minutes and i can leave work go shopping bring in groceries and die lol
Aug 28, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hackaday: 38 Years Later, The Atari 2600 Learns To Speak. https://hackaday.com/2020/08/27/38-years-later-the-atari-2600-learns-to-speak/
Aug 28, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, well early this morning was fucking crazy. Stormed really hard last night, and then a few hours ago lightning struck the house across the street from me and caught fire ._.
Aug 28, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No one injured, cuz the house was in the process of being sold so it was empty
Aug 28, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally sold like a week or two ago ._.
Aug 28, 2020 1:33 PM - Flame: buy it. lighting doesn't strike twice, its a safe house now.
Aug 28, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 28, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much totally fucked, roof caved in and everything
Aug 28, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://prntscr.com/u7ijwq
Aug 28, 2020 1:42 PM - Flame: ouch
Aug 28, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: you should have brought some marshmallows and put them towards the fire.
Aug 28, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: would have made a great pic.
Aug 28, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, the new Bill and Ted movie is out
Aug 28, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd it's pretty trash 
Aug 28, 2020 2:05 PM - Flame: is it that bad?
Aug 28, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think so lol
Aug 28, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm only 30 minutes in and it's kinda hard to watch lol
Aug 28, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/xE8PqpD
Aug 28, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, if you have nostalgia boners for the old movies you'll probably like it I guess 
Aug 28, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had no idea jack fruit was that huge lol
Aug 28, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to take a picture lol
Aug 28, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom T Hug was telling me it was out a few hours ago
Aug 28, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might grab it tonight if im not too exhausted lol
Aug 28, 2020 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm allergic to jackfruit
Aug 28, 2020 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: which i found out after eating a whole one...
Aug 28, 2020 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was way smaller than that
Aug 28, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it was just a piece of the inside and not the whole fruit like i thought
Aug 28, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: Jackfruit is huge.
Aug 28, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: genuinely thought that was just what the fruit looked like
Aug 28, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess that explains why they had a MASSIVE bowl of the stuff
Aug 28, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: as i found out, i'm not just a little bit allergic
Aug 28, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could barely breathe
Aug 28, 2020 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: not something the doctors here test you for
Aug 28, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: That's always a risk with exotic produce.
Aug 28, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: Exotic allergies.
Aug 28, 2020 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not that tasty anyway, it's kinda like a very bland starfruit or something
Aug 28, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but sometimes its used in asian cuisine so i have to be careful
Aug 28, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: dad's wife jokes about force feeding me jackfruit
Aug 28, 2020 3:43 PM - Veho: She jokes about killing you?
Aug 28, 2020 3:43 PM - Veho: Sounds like a charming person.
Aug 28, 2020 3:43 PM - Veho: SARCASM
Aug 28, 2020 4:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hWdL5Oz.jpg
Aug 28, 2020 4:56 PM - p1ngpong: https://64.media.tumblr.com/230dd6438516958dcac5e9f771fa07f3/ce9009da8ade29e6-ff/s1280x1920/2e94854819bb43ce8f6870fd9553807362f8f60f.png
Aug 28, 2020 5:03 PM - TotorRuns: hi
Aug 28, 2020 6:39 PM - TheCasualties: Possibly my favorite way to experience Reident Evil 1 again: https://youtu.be/YYxk2AXD-jA?t=1288
Aug 28, 2020 6:40 PM - TheCasualties: ^^only 'lets play' people I can stand to watch
Aug 28, 2020 6:42 PM - TheCasualties: (watch the whole boss fight if you can, the end is amazing)
Aug 28, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QTnrYWK
Aug 28, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: ball peen
Aug 28, 2020 8:36 PM - TheCasualties: ham her
Aug 28, 2020 9:30 PM - Lilith Valentine: *snake noises*
Aug 28, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMFUNpBmMt4
Aug 29, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, the most interesting thing about the house fire is that pretty much every vehicle I've noticed going by from my security cams stop completely to gawk at it before driving on lol
Aug 29, 2020 12:37 AM - Hambrew: why is game-data-packager awful
Aug 29, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: because you suck
Aug 29, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: *pets lilith snek*
Aug 29, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms house burned?
Aug 29, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wtf?
Aug 29, 2020 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, well early this morning was fucking crazy. Stormed really hard last night, and then a few hours ago lightning struck the house across the street from me and caught fire ._.
Aug 29, 2020 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 29, 2020 3:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Across the street from me 
Aug 29, 2020 3:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lady sold her house a few weeks ago, and then bam hit by lightning and caught in a pretty big blaze
Aug 29, 2020 3:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No other houses were hit though, but got another damn storm coming in now ._.
Aug 29, 2020 3:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised it wasn't us that got hit, with all the goddamn trees everywhere on my property
Aug 29, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shhh ok still not great but baby and server are fine lol
Aug 29, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/I_uDcCZDrxg
Aug 29, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I give you a song in celebration lol
Aug 29, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/I_uDcCZDrxg
Aug 29, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom post the video on YouTube then post a link here and make a blog lol monetize the shit out it lol
Aug 29, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Add some royalty free dramatic music
Aug 29, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unecessarily censor people like they have no shirts on or huge cocks hanging out lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 30, 2020)

Aug 29, 2020 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RRrUJoVjo9k
Aug 29, 2020 5:11 AM - T-hug: RIP black panther wtf
Aug 29, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/8/27/21403879/call-of-duty-black-ops-cold-war-gamescom-2020-trailer-ronald-reagan
Aug 29, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Erection....
Aug 29, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: T Hug Wakanda Forever 
Aug 29, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That made me sad i wanted more Black Panther movies
Aug 29, 2020 5:32 AM - Sicklyboy: h
Aug 29, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vox.com/platform/amp/recode/2020/8/28/21404802/elon-musk-neuralink-brain-machine-interface-research
Aug 29, 2020 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sicklyboy you OK? Lol
Aug 29, 2020 6:50 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm alive
Aug 29, 2020 6:50 AM - Sicklyboy: OK is subjective
Aug 29, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/5660584002
Aug 29, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well OK is better than not OK 
Aug 29, 2020 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And alive is better than the alternative lol
Aug 29, 2020 7:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless you die in a massive cocaine powered orgy with midgets and Vanna White and Betty White.... Then death is glorious!!
Aug 29, 2020 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe have Wonder Woman there fighting big foot....
Aug 29, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qFmV2WA64tQ
Aug 29, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/realme_7_pro-10400.php
Aug 29, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like my phone but with a nicer screen?
Aug 29, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh the comments says same screen lol
Aug 29, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/g7ymAEt.jpg
Aug 29, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: "Realme"?
Aug 29, 2020 11:21 AM - Veho: Ah, yet another Oppo brand.
Aug 29, 2020 11:22 AM - Veho: Same as OnePlus.
Aug 29, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8go5kfS0Dw
Aug 29, 2020 12:34 PM - TotorRuns: hi
Aug 29, 2020 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: oneplus=oppo?
Aug 29, 2020 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it makes sense then that they were an early adopter of fast charging when oppo was the very first to have it
Aug 29, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're both subsidiaries of one of those big Chinese companies
Aug 29, 2020 1:22 PM - Flame: i thought it was a know fact. oneplus is oppo
Aug 29, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something something Electronics IIRC
Aug 29, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBK_Electronics < Ah yeah, BBK
Aug 29, 2020 1:22 PM - Flame: oneplus is just one big gimmick to sell in the west
Aug 29, 2020 1:22 PM - Flame: and hay its working
Aug 29, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 29, 2020 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: what was stopping oppo from doing that directly?
Aug 29, 2020 1:25 PM - p1ngpong: I thought you only liked BBC
Aug 29, 2020 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: "no one's heard of oppo" but no one had heard of oneplus either 
Aug 29, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Marketing was stopping them.
Aug 29, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: still hardly anyone's heard of oppo my mom isnt happy with her huawei so i suggested maybe she should get a oneplus or a pixel next but she said she didnt want to buy any more unknown/less known brands
Aug 29, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: pixel is still an option though
Aug 29, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: hardly anyone's heard of oneplus*
Aug 29, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: "Small team of young enthusiasts creates a flagship phone at bargain prices to battle tech giants"
Aug 29, 2020 1:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: she had never heard of either but she complains the huawei doesn't work properly and i can't tell if pebkac or if stuff is really that broken
Aug 29, 2020 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least a pixel should work, being a device and OS made by google
Aug 29, 2020 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: it should have the best compatibility
Aug 29, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the camera in the pixel's supposedly really good
Aug 29, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: despite just having the one
Aug 29, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: The Google Camera app is supposedly very good.
Aug 29, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: It was made for the Pixel.
Aug 29, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: But there are ports for other devices.
Aug 29, 2020 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, it was an option in a custom ROM i had
Aug 29, 2020 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad you can't just dl it from play store
Aug 29, 2020 2:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: like you can with most of the other apps the OEM customizes, if you'd rather have the official google versions
Aug 29, 2020 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha amazon stopped selling haribo sugar free bears
Aug 29, 2020 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.amazon.com/Haribo-SUGAR-Classic-Gummi-Bears/product-reviews/B006J1FBLM
Aug 29, 2020 2:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: all those golden reviews gone 
Aug 29, 2020 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: also interesting how amazon seems to omit the word "free" from links i noticed that on multiple products
Aug 29, 2020 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the word "free" because of its association with phishing/scams would make it rank lower in search engines
Aug 29, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YxRqiUI.png
Aug 29, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQ_uXOH0H_4
Aug 29, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: wtf am i watching
Aug 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from a fresh Windows 10 install for the first time in too many years!
Aug 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Feels absolutely the same
Aug 29, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: According to some Tempers Windows 10 is literally Hitlersatan and you are now unclean.
Aug 29, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 29, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been using Windows 10 since the RC releases however many years ago ;O;
Aug 29, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't think of any time Windows 10 itself has caused me a major issue since then
Aug 29, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ARzG5O6.jpg
Aug 29, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just run debloater after an install to debloat and disable telemetry that you can, bam done lol
Aug 29, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: new windows versions are one of those things where you don't want to be an early adopter
Aug 29, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait for people to iron out the compatibility issues
Aug 29, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i waited at least a couple months
Aug 29, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i got Windows 7 as soon as it was in RTM because fuck vista
Aug 29, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and since win7 was basically vista but better stuff just worked
Aug 29, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3bk5Xw0
Aug 29, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: BOOM
Aug 29, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I always go for latest just cuz, but if I ever do a massive change like a fresh install or one of the big Windows updates I'll make a quick image backup first in case anything goes wrong
Aug 29, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't had to roll back yet, but I'm positive I'm just lucky lol
Aug 29, 2020 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never bother imaging
Aug 29, 2020 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the update breaks, just reinstall without formatting
Aug 29, 2020 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's such a rare occurrence that it's not worth spending the time imaging
Aug 29, 2020 11:11 PM - IanSkinner1982: I just discovered this chat thing.
Aug 29, 2020 11:39 PM - GalacticWarsHalloween: It's a lockdown baby!
Aug 29, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just did a clean install of Windows like last week, i am surprised how much better it is lol
Aug 30, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly it doesn't feel much different to me lol. Only difference I really noticed is that file explorer pops up slightly faster, but otherwise it's about the same lol
Aug 30, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And apparently the ISO I grabbed had Office preinstalled and activated 
Aug 30, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cleared some space on my HDDs, too, so just a good overhaul of everything I guess lol
Aug 30, 2020 12:54 AM - Sicklyboy: yeet
Aug 30, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Skeet
Aug 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tweet
Aug 30, 2020 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: Ian i am sure you've already forgotten it exists 
Aug 30, 2020 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: leet
Aug 30, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 27C here so nice lol
Aug 30, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/i-got-carried-away-and-built-a-36tb-home-server-the-size-of-a-toaster-oven/
Aug 30, 2020 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: 24C here
Aug 30, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulmonckton/2020/08/29/xiaomi-under-screen-display-camera-front-mi-10-ultra/amp/
Aug 30, 2020 3:43 AM - xxjeysonxx: hello


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 31, 2020)

Aug 30, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jello
Aug 30, 2020 11:05 AM - Veho: Camera inside the screen. Groovy.
Aug 30, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: Next up: 20 cameras inside the screen.
Aug 30, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: Finally video calls won't look weird.
Aug 30, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFmV2WA64tQ buying this game as this exploit looks like a ton of fun lol
Aug 30, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho i bet that was what that whole clear TV set thing was about
Aug 30, 2020 2:34 PM - p1ngpong: I just want a huge camera with a screen inside it
Aug 30, 2020 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a SLR?
Aug 30, 2020 4:49 PM - p1ngpong: I have a dslr
Aug 30, 2020 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: well there you go
Aug 30, 2020 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: signed up for a couple .edu accounts one with team gdrive and one with office 365
Aug 30, 2020 6:39 PM - kenenthk: I have std
Aug 30, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you get it from gamerz mom?
Aug 30, 2020 8:48 PM - p1ngpong: he got it from his dad
Aug 30, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/X8Z5KuM.gifv
Aug 30, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: Urmum
Aug 30, 2020 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a mouth
Aug 30, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RoboHooker
Aug 30, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dead ot alive your cumming with her!
Aug 31, 2020 12:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: they sell those Psi
Aug 31, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 31, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen those real doll things lok
Aug 31, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vg247.com/2020/08/30/warzone-streamer-twitch-cheating/amp/
Aug 31, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 31, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just met Florida man, mismatched shoes pink cape blue t-shirt wrapped around his head...
Aug 31, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BY THE POWER OF CRYSTAL METH I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!
Aug 31, 2020 2:48 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Aug 31, 2020 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 31, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Related to you kennenthk? Lol
Aug 31, 2020 3:37 AM - chrisrlink: holy crap half the internet is broken
Aug 31, 2020 3:38 AM - chrisrlink: discord,github and others can't be reached
Aug 31, 2020 3:40 AM - chrisrlink: msn,fox news (an improvment at least) are down too


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 1, 2020)

Aug 31, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tM0lAR2
Aug 31, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ywG7mZc
Aug 31, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/08/30/us/florida-beach-cocaine/index.html
Aug 31, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/mass-effect-trilogy-remastered-release?amp
Aug 31, 2020 6:50 AM - Veho: Beachcombing looks completely different in Florida.
Aug 31, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yes treasure or drugs or parts of humans you can find almost anything lol
Aug 31, 2020 7:06 AM - Veho: Beachcombing elsewhere: driftwood, neat rocks, seashells, the occasional Garfield telephone.
Aug 31, 2020 7:07 AM - Veho: Beachcombing in Florida: drugs.
Aug 31, 2020 7:08 AM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47732553
Aug 31, 2020 7:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pCRJBYN.jpg
Aug 31, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Ghost Busters!!!
Aug 31, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your vag is weird and you dont know who to call!!! Lol
Aug 31, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dont cross the streams!!!"
Aug 31, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2f89EaI
Aug 31, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hZexKp5
Aug 31, 2020 8:30 AM - Anthcny: ok
Aug 31, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye posted this I didnt ha e time to watch until now... Almost peed myself laughing lol
Aug 31, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pQ_uXOH0H_4
Aug 31, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you The Real Jdbye you dont know how badly I needed a laugh tonight
Aug 31, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of my favorite officers just suddenly quit 
Aug 31, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He will be missed
Aug 31, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sfJFMrk3W80
Aug 31, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZA83dKx.jpg
Aug 31, 2020 10:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SWHKKKR.jpg
Aug 31, 2020 10:32 AM - Veho: Vacation is over, going back to work in 2 hours, I don't wanna  
Aug 31, 2020 11:15 AM - Flame: 
Aug 31, 2020 11:16 AM - Flame: rip in pieces veho
Aug 31, 2020 11:16 AM - Flame: 
Aug 31, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine Veho works as a professional gigolo catering to high end clients!
Aug 31, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had that job I would never go on vacation!
Aug 31, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: Not really my cup of tea.
Aug 31, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I imagine not women are brutal
Aug 31, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its not a job for everyone lol
Aug 31, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *stops trying to pimp out Veho to lonely millionaire women* lol
Aug 31, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry ladies he is taken!!
Aug 31, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But *puts on bow tie* I can perhaps fill in.... Lol
Aug 31, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: Ha, "fill in"  
Aug 31, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo:  lol
Aug 31, 2020 1:07 PM - Localhorst86: where did you tie that bowtie to?
Aug 31, 2020 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: figured you'd like that psi
Aug 31, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 31, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye my wife laughed her ass off lol
Aug 31, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jaQx2taqbJA
Aug 31, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Uo9B5Kj.mp4
Aug 31, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen that movie, or a very similar scene in another movie
Aug 31, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: Scary Movie 2.
Aug 31, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZSoIlS4LQiI
Aug 31, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/iaqgvdn91tgcu2e/Screenshot%202020-08-31%2016.17.44.png?dl=0
Aug 31, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that screen quality though
Aug 31, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jGcLMg0.mp4
Aug 31, 2020 4:25 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh7TKhvuscI
Aug 31, 2020 4:40 PM - Kamrul: Can anyone help me to update Atmosphere from 0.13.0 to 0.14.1?
Aug 31, 2020 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Make a thread
Aug 31, 2020 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is the shitbox
Aug 31, 2020 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you will only get shit advice here
Aug 31, 2020 4:41 PM - DinohScene: ^ pretty much
Aug 31, 2020 5:16 PM - iFish: ohai
Aug 31, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: Haifish!
Aug 31, 2020 5:29 PM - antos012: hi guys anyone can help me to use cheat engine and yuzu for pokemon rescue team dx?
Aug 31, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Make a thread 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is the shitbox 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you will only get shit advice here
Aug 31, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: Come now, Tom, that really depends on the subject, don't you think?
Aug 31, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: We can offer excellent advice on a range of topics. They just don't happen to be related to this site's main theme  
Aug 31, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: But if you're looking for midget porn...
Aug 31, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't say it ;O;
Aug 31, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just repeating it ;O;
Aug 31, 2020 6:29 PM - p1ngpong: I beg you dont cry
Aug 31, 2020 6:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you agree with it
Aug 31, 2020 7:19 PM - Lilith Valentine: Crying! ;0;
Aug 31, 2020 8:18 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm crying
Aug 31, 2020 8:43 PM - Veho: But p1ngpong specifically asked you not to.
Aug 31, 2020 8:44 PM - Veho: He begged, even.
Aug 31, 2020 8:56 PM - Lilith Valentine: But I am kind of a bitch and always crying
Aug 31, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ4-tOMPIiY
Aug 31, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love his videos but, really the best way to play PS1 games is emulation with a bunch of fixes and filters... lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just sub pixel precision alone, makes PS1 infinitely better.
Aug 31, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The PS1 is a in a unique position when it comes to emulation, the weird warping textures makes "well it's more accurate on real hardware" sort of bad... lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it's more less accurate lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS1 had a good bit of weird rendering "hacks" on hardware, yeah
Aug 31, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember I had read somewhere that they didn't discover the bug with texture warping until like PS1 was almost about to launch too late to fix it
Aug 31, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was something to do the GPU and how it could have done like 32 bit math on the textures but had to drop to 16 bit or something for those calculations and it ended up making things all wonky
Aug 31, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you could do 32 bit textures but they had to be shaded no textured polygons.
Aug 31, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some games actually used that mode and they looked great but bland... lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bubsy 3D was sort of the worst example lol
Aug 31, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But from a warping perspective it did not of that lol
Aug 31, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0vsEgFb8v8
Aug 31, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMIQK5XvO5c
Sep 1, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sportskeeda.com/amp/esports/call-duty-streamer-loses-twitch-channel-accidentally-flashing-cheat-menu-lives-stream
Sep 1, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol still funny
Sep 1, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDoWZ2-2yVk
Sep 1, 2020 1:51 AM - AsPika2219: BizHawk version 2.5 was released! https://github.com/TASVideos/BizHawk/releases


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 2, 2020)

Sep 1, 2020 4:55 AM - Sicklyboy: Done! https://photos.app.goo.gl/LrbbZvBpca2XLz5F8
Sep 1, 2020 5:35 AM - Sicklyboy: Also, not a very exciting video, but I went offroading for the first time yesterday. Was pretty fun even though it was a very beginner level trail. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx0ZevaFQ4g
Sep 1, 2020 6:09 AM - Veho: Neat.
Sep 1, 2020 7:28 AM - kenenthk: Cock my dick
Sep 1, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dock
Sep 1, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was playing some Divinity Original Sin II Definitive Edition, not bad not bad at all lol
Sep 1, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of reminds me of like Planescape Torment a lot, so this will be my game for a few months lol
Sep 1, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2DkyahZplFo
Sep 1, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cleaneatingmag.com/recipes/honey-nut-seed-brittle-recipe
Sep 1, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: "Sweetened with "only" "natural" honey and sugar" um.... what more do you need? What do other recipes use then, uranium?
Sep 1, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You make a good point Veho, but still it does sound delicious lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:58 AM - Veho: Sounds great, yeah.
Sep 1, 2020 11:05 AM - FAST6191: You mean uranium is not like zinc supplements?
Sep 1, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: Quite the opposite.
Sep 1, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: You're thinking radium.
Sep 1, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMbJr4RSSAY
Sep 1, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/8/31/21408828/ps5-backwards-compatibility-ps3-ps2-ps1-rumor
Sep 1, 2020 11:37 AM - Veho: How hard is it to make a PS2 emulator? I know it had a weird proprietary GPU and stuff.
Sep 1, 2020 11:37 AM - Veho: PS1 is so easy they got it running on an Amazon Kindle.
Sep 1, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: The e-ink one, not a Kindle Fire.
Sep 1, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Sony could just repurpose all those unsold PS1 classics lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Put it in with the PS5 box lol
Sep 1, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0SPwwpruGIA
Sep 1, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: If they need extra room they can just add another growth on the design, like they did with the BR model.
Sep 1, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho on the PS2 emulation on a PS5 I am sure the PS5 is powerful enough
Sep 1, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/wwPuLMJBW8m8xQdkhyBPWG-1200-80.jpg
Sep 1, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: Looks pregnant.
Sep 1, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard Sony having supply issues right now
Sep 1, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That whole plague thing lol
Sep 1, 2020 12:46 PM - Arras: PS2 emulation is pretty hard but Sony made the actual console, so they should definitely be able to do it
Sep 1, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arras the specs for the PS5 are pretty good even for a PC so it wouldnt be a problem, my Skylake could handle like almost any PS2 game you could think of
Sep 1, 2020 12:49 PM - Veho: But if you emulate you can't sell remastered editions   ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/N2cDIO2.mp4
Sep 1, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zvUjaR6rOl0
Sep 1, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not quite so sure I would trust Ubisoft to know what Sony is doing behind the scenes with their console 
Sep 1, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But TBH I don't expect they'll add physical BC to the PS5, IMO they're most likely going to make it PS Now exclusive BS lol
Sep 1, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hardware-wise the PS5 is absolutely capable of emulating even the PS3
Sep 1, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think Sony is going to go the greedy route and "force" people to buy into their services to get it
Sep 1, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, that's better than them doing something super greedy and forcing you to rebuy digital copies of the game lol
Sep 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Like Nintendo?  ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Exactly like Nintendo ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst consumer friendly game company ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abki1Tp1maM
Sep 1, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: Impressive tech demo, but that's just the scenery. I wonder how smooth it would be with enemies and 'splosions.
Sep 1, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: The most technically impressive game on the GBA (for me) was Payback.
Sep 1, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I was (and still am) mind blown at what they managed to run on the GBA. Particle graphics, 3D engine, stereo sound with 3D mixing, physics engine for cars, everything.
Sep 1, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: Shame the game wasn't fun to play though  
Sep 1, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: Multiplayer was fun.
Sep 1, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a TPS on the GBA that I forget the name of that I had that was super fucking cool
Sep 1, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWQr2D5jB2s < Ah, Kill Switch
Sep 1, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I remember Nightfire also had a GBA port that was pretty impressive, too
Sep 1, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Driver 3 was also super cool, too that was pretty insane
Sep 1, 2020 2:51 PM - Veho: Driv3r?
Sep 1, 2020 2:51 PM - Veho: Yeah, it was fun.
Sep 1, 2020 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: my "college applications" got approved so now I have a couple of .edu emails 
Sep 1, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, Nvidia presentation for Ampere gonna be in 5 minutes
Sep 1, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to see how overpriced they are ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OH BOY BIG NEWS FORTNITE GETS RTX
Sep 1, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get to the prices already 
Sep 1, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey that AI broadcasting thing is actually pretty neat
Sep 1, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Greenscreen effects without greenscreen is cool
Sep 1, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "New form of art called Machinima" LOL
Sep 1, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome to 2000 Jensen ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Claiming 2x performance from Turing, the RX and Tensor cores that is
Sep 1, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here comes 3080
Sep 1, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, GDDR6x
Sep 1, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3080 claiming twice the performance of 2080 ti at same price at 2080
Sep 1, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2080* rather
Sep 1, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10GB of RAM
Sep 1, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $699
Sep 1, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3070 claiming same performance about at 2080 ti 
Sep 1, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8GB of GDDR6x
Sep 1, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $499
Sep 1, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get fucked people claiming those super retarded high prices 
Sep 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3090 coming
Sep 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit it's fucking HUGE
Sep 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "BFGPU"
Sep 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Claiming 60fps 8k ._.
Sep 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jesus fuck
Sep 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, with DLSS lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3xtVxPWf6M
Sep 1, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I'm buying a 3070 for sure 
Sep 1, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That 3090 though was so fucking big
Sep 1, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, there you go Psi, I'll have a GPU that's equivalent to yours for only $500 ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: A bargain.
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still expensive for the "mid-tier" GPU, but eh
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: I'm buying the Mi Note 10. Possibly Pro.
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sooooooooooooooooooooo
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyone wanna buy a GTX 1070?
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: I would, but I'm buying a phone  
Sep 1, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be a nice phone I'm sure
Sep 1, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Specs are good, price is nice
Sep 1, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: Solid mid range thing, has its pros and cons, but the camera is 108 megapixels and that's what matters  
Sep 1, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: (Also it's decent picture quality or something, dunno.)
Sep 1, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: All reviews I've seen compare it to the Samsung s20 Ultra and say it's "not as good". Well it's "not as fucking overpriced" either.
Sep 1, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Like $1100 cheaper, where I live.
Sep 1, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: So yeah.
Sep 1, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT IT'S NOT AS GOOD VEHO
Sep 1, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Veho if you do that how will Samsung execs afford a third gold plated 747....
Sep 1, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Z Fold 2 I'm getting has 4 cameras though ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All 12 mega pixels 
Sep 1, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1 is supposed to be main, one is wide angle, one is telephoto, and then the front facing camera is 10 mega pixels actually lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom my phone is 64MP 
Sep 1, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the other 4 cams are all over the place lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MP honestly don't matter basically at all really lol
Sep 1, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least for phone cameras anyways
Sep 1, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More dependent on the quality of the sensor than anything
Sep 1, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the selfy one is 12
Sep 1, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and software can make an insane difference
Sep 1, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI filtering seems to be a thing too lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I'm fucking hyped for 3000 series now lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I am too
Sep 1, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the 3090 is that great I will grab one lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was really hoping for a similar generational bump as the 900->1000 series and supposedly they delivered exactly that
Sep 1, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now I'll feel actually good about getting a 3070 lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it wasn't gonna be as big I was thinking of grabbing a 2080 Super instead when everyone sells them off for cheapish
Sep 1, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But fuck that $500 for 2080 ti performance ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to play games at 1080p!! Lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im playing Divinity II now lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems pretty good so far
Sep 1, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old Divinity II or Divinity Original Sin II? Lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT8fSGHHiAs
Sep 1, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a sexy looking pocket calc
Sep 1, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Original Sin II definitive edition lol
Sep 1, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It feels a lot like Planescape Torment
Sep 1, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Divinity games are pretty good CRPGs
Sep 1, 2020 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: cloning 30tb of switch games to a gdrive 
Sep 1, 2020 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: all legal, of course
Sep 1, 2020 7:33 PM - Gameman81: Hello. I am new here. I'm having an issue with my 2ds screen and I was wondering if anyone could help me fix it or if I could find a new one here.
Sep 1, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Make a thread 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is the shitbox 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you will only get shit advice here
Sep 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: Yeah, make a thread in the 3DS board: https://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-console-accessories-and-hardware.200/
Sep 1, 2020 7:41 PM - Gameman81: I can only post one thread every 24 hours Veho.  I do believe that I did post in that thread anyways. Thankyou very much for the link!
Sep 1, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a few posts elsewhere in the forums (not counting Edge of Forums or Introduction section), I believe 10 posts total will let you post more threads
Sep 1, 2020 8:08 PM - Gameman81: Thanks Tom. I dont care what everyone says about you, your great!
Sep 1, 2020 8:09 PM - Veho: OOOOOH SNAP
Sep 1, 2020 8:14 PM - Gameman81: Oh hey. I also have the first model switch that sadly the screen was broken. Is it worth anything?
Sep 1, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $5 for it 
Sep 1, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For real, the screen is super duper easy to replace on the Switch, so just buy a replacement and fix it
Sep 1, 2020 8:46 PM - Gameman81: Lol I understand that. I've been told but it seems like you are trying to RIP me off... lol 5 dollars
Sep 1, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fine, $20, final offer ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 9:25 PM - Veho: $21 here  
Sep 1, 2020 9:31 PM - Flame: $7 plus some gum
Sep 1, 2020 9:32 PM - Flame: this is special gum tho.
Sep 1, 2020 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait, what do people say about Tom?
Sep 1, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 1, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Presumably nothing at all, I'm not worth talking about
Sep 1, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 1, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWD01yUQdVA
Sep 1, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my Nabi Tab 2 today Psi, and it was like 99% NIB lol. Still had the plastic film on the screen and everything
Sep 1, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom but your Zelda review is legendary!
Sep 1, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Docs all there, nothing touched....the only thing it didn't come with is...the charger 
Sep 1, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom so it will be great 
Sep 1, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh did it have the cable?
Sep 1, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: amazon has them fairly cheap
Sep 1, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but luckily that shitty Gameboy Pi thing uses the exact same barrel connector size 
Sep 1, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So got it charging right now lol.
Sep 1, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking dumb you can't charge it with the micro USB cable lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your so lucky you have the same connector lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly you can take a wire and solder it between the positive on the USB to the positive on the barrel connector and that'd charge it 
Sep 1, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to order one from Amazon lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: was like 5 bucks or something lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I saw 5 of the things for like $10 that I almost bought
Sep 1, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2074501&highlight=twrp+nabi
Sep 1, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TWRP for it Tom lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Babies first hack! lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Links are dead 
Sep 1, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://forum.xda-developers.com/nabi-2/nabi-information-t3229119 < Ah, this post has everything I need lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what kind of ROM's would run on it?
Sep 1, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't find anything good at all lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least not for this
Sep 1, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stripped ROMs of the original OS
Sep 1, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the download links for those mostly seem dead lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't it on 4.4.2?
Sep 1, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That works pretty good but it's a bit old... I would want something a bit newer on it lol
Sep 1, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure, I haven't turned it on yet 
Sep 1, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect because it's NIB though that it's probably not on latest
Sep 1, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably still on ICS
Sep 1, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They didn't do a ton of updates for it 
Sep 1, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess for kids it's fine though?
Sep 1, 2020 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, only went up to 4.4 I think
Sep 1, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just seems a waste that with the Nvidia hardware built in and a new version of Android it would probably function pretty great
Sep 1, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean the performance is already great I just mean it could still be great
Sep 1, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Run like latest Netflix and stuff
Sep 1, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Nabi got bought out by Mattel apparently
Sep 1, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume they were just kinda like "eh fuck it" and dropped it
Sep 1, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know they dropped all their server-side stuff this year apparently
Sep 1, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mattel is crap lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, yeah on 4.0.4 right now 
Sep 1, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, flashing TWRP on it now, see what happens lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Succes!
Sep 1, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to see if I can manually update to a new version 
Sep 1, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case I brick a $25 tablet 
Sep 1, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That link does have a stock updated ROM available, so I guess I can see what happens if I flash that lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, here we go
Sep 1, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnnnd didn't work 
Sep 1, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try flashing the new bootloader and then the new ROM now lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uh oh
Sep 1, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful Tom it that's what I did when I bricked my phone lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well flashing the new bootloader didn't do anything lol
Sep 1, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: May try manually flashing the ROM with fastboot if possible 
Sep 1, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just try finding another ROM lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find any ROM's for it lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You would think like Cynogen or something would be out for it
Sep 2, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I found a link to a TWRP recovery that someone said flashing would work lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So gonna try that I guess
Sep 2, 2020 12:12 AM - Gameman81: Whos the piece of shit with the homer avatar?
Sep 2, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol a person with an unhealthy obsession with donuts
Sep 2, 2020 12:15 AM - Gameman81: I was reading though posts from a few years ago and he was really talking down to people. Like has a serious superiority complex but with out the skills to back it up.
Sep 2, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Skills dont matter these days just spout a bunch of crap and people love it lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://venturebeat.com/2020/09/01/nvidias-rtx-3090-demo-emphasizes-the-absurdity-of-8k-gaming/amp/
Sep 2, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8K gaming...
Sep 2, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you watch the presentation Psi?
Sep 2, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia claiming 3090 can do 8k 60fps gaming with DLSS lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So not technically true 8k, but still
Sep 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm wondering if this is also what the next gen consoles will attempt to do when they also claimed "8k gaming!!!!" way back when lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would need AMD developing a similar DLSS to get it working
Sep 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be super interesting I think
Sep 2, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But the new consoles are not out yet with 4K lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they'll definitely at least hit 4k 60fps lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They have the power to do it anyways
Sep 2, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But now I'm wondering if the whole "up to 120fps!!" claim both sides have been making is because of similar DLSS thing lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That would make a lot of sense TBH
Sep 2, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Game's actually rendering at 1440p or 1080p or something and they use DLSS to upscale to 4k while maintaining high framerate
Sep 2, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So by the time the PS6 is out PCs will be doing 16K lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually play at 1080P depending on the game lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Me too
Sep 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But, y'know, cuz I'm using a 1070
Sep 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think i went 4K on Divinity because it can
Sep 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably set things to like 1440p and downscale to 1080 when I get the 3070
Sep 2, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But after 1080P not a big bang for the buck if you know what i mean
Sep 2, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, after flashing the TWRP backup it didn't want to boot lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I reflashed the new bootloader again to see if that was the issue and it's currently "optimizing apps" 
Sep 2, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whether it's actually on a new firmware or not, no ideal ol
Sep 2, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully
Sep 2, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I'll see about removing all the fucking bloat lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But pooping on the toilet is a great app lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, 4.4.2 
Sep 2, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There you go lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Install magisk and have at it lll
Sep 2, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt magisk would work on this 
Sep 2, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey this update added gapps so I don't need to flash that!
Sep 2, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's nice lol
Sep 2, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well TWRP had an option to flash a SuperSU binary so I'll try that first
Sep 2, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it worked ll
Sep 2, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah for old Android super is good
Sep 2, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to debloat the fuck out of this thing lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol install Talking Tom
Sep 2, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a weird cat game lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: K. apps backed up now to see what happens if I delete all the nabi apps...lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Be great if it completely borks lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Completely borked 
Sep 2, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still tries to boot into Nabi mode, but since there is no Nabi mode it just keeps looping the first time setup lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well good thing I made those backups lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Completely useless if I can't get back to Titanium lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll restore system backup lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just missed some of the nabi stuff lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Install a different launcher
Sep 2, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does not come with the stock one i think
Sep 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It does
Sep 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I also installed Nova launcher anyways lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It just boots into Nabi mode by default after you turn it off
Sep 2, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Try purging some more stuff lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/press-release/evga-announces-geforce-rtx-3090-rtx-3080-and-rtx-3070-graphics-cards
Sep 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the look of the non RGB 3070 lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it looks a tad long lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might just pickup a founders edition 3070, unless third party cards are cheaper
Sep 2, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I like the basic look of it lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait I might be able to make it boot into "parent mode" by default lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I can remove all the nabi bloat!
Sep 2, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:46 AM - wesleyaff: como faco pra baixa esse jogo
Sep 2, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if you edit a file somewhere? lol
Sep 2, 2020 1:55 AM - Gameman81: Lol anyone know how to ddos a specific wifi signal source. Not malicious.  Just wondering. I've looked at a few things any suggestions?
Sep 2, 2020 1:57 AM - Gameman81: I just want to send massive amounts of packets to a source wifi... you would think that's possible.
Sep 2, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not unless you have a device capable of being put in promiscuous mode. The other thing you can do is buy a jamming device lol (illegal to use)
Sep 2, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess you could try cracking the wifi password then the routers password and turning it off lol
Sep 2, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/ikxxwe/send_cpu_pls/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 2, 2020 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if you edit a file somewhere? lol < nah it was literally an option in settings LOL
Sep 2, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to finish up tomorrow but after that I should be all set with it I think
Sep 2, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then onto deciding if I give it to my niece for her birthday or keep it for myself lol
Sep 2, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, for my daughter anyways
Sep 2, 2020 2:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She fucking loves playing games on the iPad mini, she's got a few of the babby games mastered now
Sep 2, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy more they make great gifts for kids lol
Sep 2, 2020 3:00 AM - Gameman81: Well. Wouldn't aircrackng work. It's a pda net network so it has to originate from a cell phone.
Sep 2, 2020 3:03 AM - Gameman81: I mean if it was a website I could loic or hoic, I have the mac the ip and the frequency.  I wonder if I can put out signal that way. I have a transmitter. I can give out a wifi signal. If I broadcast the same everything but with more power could I drown out the signal.
Sep 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/samsung-galaxy-z-fold-2
Sep 2, 2020 3:14 AM - ChimpBoiBoi: hey i exist
Sep 2, 2020 3:14 AM - Gameman81: No... you dont with a name like boiboi lol.
Sep 2, 2020 3:15 AM - ChimpBoiBoi: guess im dead
Sep 2, 2020 3:16 AM - ChimpBoiBoi: rip me
Sep 2, 2020 3:18 AM - Gameman81: To be dead would mean you existed in the first place. And I really hope your not jerking it to this... if you want to be degraded get a wife
Sep 2, 2020 3:23 AM - Gameman81: I think the worst thing is an unemployed person. What is worse than that is an unemployed person living at their mom's. What's worse than that is being unemployed and living with your wife and kids at your mom's while still thinking your a man and you have any say. Like you lord over everyone like a king when you really would have absoluting nothing without your mom. Lol bitches right
Sep 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Gameman81: I think unemployed people should be rounded up and forced to work if they can, if they CHOOSE not to work they should be shot


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 3, 2020)

Sep 2, 2020 4:19 AM - TheCasualties: yay labor camps
Sep 2, 2020 4:20 AM - TheCasualties: thats basically the private prision secor. Private prisons are messed up and shouldn't exisit. It's legal slavery
Sep 2, 2020 4:22 AM - TheCasualties: It would be amazing if everyone could just do as thou wilt, but lots of people just want to f&*K up other people's stuff. Or do nothing but play videogames ;P
Sep 2, 2020 5:49 AM - Gameman81: Humans achieve so may great things when we are forced to like the Great wall of China
Sep 2, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Internet and computers and cell phones
Sep 2, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK this exceeds all of those... https://www.lg.com/us/craft-ice-refrigerators?gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjw4rf6BRAvEiwAn2Q76nWMfZg8PAMgUn09e2nb1QGDu_318Z_ZlBOx6GL5VijZA7QR9OMJcBoCjhgQAvD_BwE
Sep 2, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/il1s2f/scary_times_to_be_a_pascal_card/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 2, 2020 7:00 AM - Veho: Artisanal ice balls.
Sep 2, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed!!!
Sep 2, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was wealthy I would buy that tomorrow lol
Sep 2, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I could buy that tomorrow.... But my life savings lol
Sep 2, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Frigidaire-26-lb-Freestanding-Compact-Ice-Maker-in-Black-EFIC101-BLACK/306817210
Sep 2, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More in my price range lol
Sep 2, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Xiaomi-teases-the-Mi-10T-Snapdragon-768G-powered-phone-to-start-under-EUR300.491104.0.html
Sep 2, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho look!!! Its nice 
Sep 2, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: I can't find the specs?
Sep 2, 2020 9:18 AM - Veho: And I don't think we had the Mi 9T here so I'm not sure we'll get this one either  
Sep 2, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't remember seeing it here in the US either
Sep 2, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Mi-9T-Pro-Snapdragon/dp/B07X5SHN81/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=xiaomi+mi+9t&qid=1599038742&sr=8-3
Sep 2, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon has it, but that means so little... You can get almost anything on Amazon even if it's imported, and with that price that would be my guess lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HF4gLTpfDY
Sep 2, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: I would prefer to buy locally because of warranty and stuff.
Sep 2, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah, I did pretty good with my Xaomi Mi Note 9 Pro on Amazon, I managed to brick the first one sent it back and got a refund (ordered 2nd one before that) lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd one I have rooted and all that but I am not going to try to debloat it as much... lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: The Redmi Note 9 Pro looks really good, the Mi Note 10 is about twice the price for not much better specs but apparently the camera on it is the bee's knees or something, and we're buying it solely for the camera, so...
Sep 2, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: Redmi is the budget series, Mi is the "serious" line.
Sep 2, 2020 10:05 AM - Veho: And then there's Poco, which is... I dunno what.
Sep 2, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Veho I can imagine the 10 will be awesome for you
Sep 2, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am super impressed with the 9 and I love it.
Sep 2, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me the battery life is most important the camera being pretty dang good was just gravy on top and being able to run PSP at 2X resolution full speed on every game is also gravy lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously the battery life is insane... I get 3 days if I just use it as a phone with light web browsing and texting.
Sep 2, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well and some youtube every day
Sep 2, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: The Note 10 has a huge battery and decent battery life.
Sep 2, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: Supposedly.
Sep 2, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: I'm lost  -_-
Sep 2, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet its a little less than mine being its a slightly smaller battery snd better specs lll
Sep 2, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53984114
Sep 2, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mines like 5060 and i think the 10 is 4800?
Sep 2, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_note_10_pro-ampp-9945.php&ved=2ahUKEwjVlvaVrcrrAhUKy1kKHVf6BKEQFjAYegQIEhAB&usg=AOvVaw1Bm8olTei-LrvOnnVuSzN1&ampcf=1
Sep 2, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wow that is better
Sep 2, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5280 nice,
Sep 2, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mines 5020 lol
Sep 2, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Both still huge though 
Sep 2, 2020 11:32 AM - Veho: 
Sep 2, 2020 1:02 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y03BdSd
Sep 2, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QQN1leY.mp4
Sep 2, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: Wife might be able to get a Redmi Note 9 Pro at work.
Sep 2, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: Heh, trouser snake.
Sep 2, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 2, 2020 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sorry, i love cats but that thing needs to burn
Sep 2, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: "I love cats, but..."  
Sep 2, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: If you want to burn a poor crippled old kitty you don't really love cats that much, do you?
Sep 2, 2020 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's clearly suffering, better to put it out of its misery
Sep 2, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZoC7S2d
Sep 2, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: You want to kill blind cats, got it. Geeze TRJ, eugenics much?
Sep 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Clearly suffering" https://www.instagram.com/jazzy.purrs/ < Looks pretty fine to me 
Sep 2, 2020 3:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/QWvUaKgQojE 
Sep 2, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: Well that was absolutely not a 5 Guys ad, no sirree, nooo. Absolutely not.
Sep 2, 2020 3:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is not supposed to be a ad. 
Sep 2, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes it is, it's just formatted in such a way as to trick people into thinking it's some serious article or analysis
Sep 2, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 100% they were paid by Five Guys to write that up
Sep 2, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, finished fucking around with the Nabi tab and I think I've officially removed almost all of the Nabi BS installed lol
Sep 2, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They had like a secondary data partition setup where they stored backups of all their stuff, so when I'd uninstall them with Titanium it was just removing the system apps but not the one in the second partition
Sep 2, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I removed all those now, and now there's nothing that says this is a babby tablet except for the lockscreen
Sep 2, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: Um... wasn't it supposed to be a babby tablet for your kid?
Sep 2, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I haven't decided if I'm gonna keep it for babby or give it to my niece lol
Sep 2, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I found out all the Nabi stuff actually doesn't even work anymore, cuz Mattel shut down servers for all Nabi stuff
Sep 2, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which apparently it needs to connect to to use, which is retarded
Sep 2, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: Fucking stupid.
Sep 2, 2020 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't even connect your wifi if you were in babby mode 
Sep 2, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I need to figure out now is how to replace the lockscreen, I believe there are third party apps for that though
Sep 2, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I can really play around with it, see if it's something that'd be better off than the iPad Mini we're using now or not lol
Sep 2, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far I'm leaning towards "probably give it away", mostly cuz the wifi on this thing is fucking abysmal ._.
Sep 2, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey plays 1080p video like a champ, so there's that lol
Sep 2, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: We're visiting my in-laws this week.
Sep 2, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: They have a toaster.
Sep 2, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: We do not have a toaster.
Sep 2, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: And every time we visit, we go through the stages of toaster use.
Sep 2, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Stage 1: Make toast, eat toast, love toast.
Sep 2, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Stage 2: Toast all the things, eat all toasted things, love toast.
Sep 2, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Stage 3: Pledge to buy a toaster as soon as we come home.
Sep 2, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Stage 4: Eat waaaay too much toast, gain 5lbs+ on buttered toast.
Sep 2, 2020 5:53 PM - Veho: Stage 5: Realize that we would eat our body weight in toast per week if we had a toaster at home.
Sep 2, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: Pledge to never buy a toaster.
Sep 2, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a toaster, but never buy things you can toast 
Sep 2, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Compromise 
Sep 2, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need to get a new toaster at some point
Sep 2, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought the cheapest one I could find when I moved out of my parents house, and it's kinda showing it's cheapness after 6 or whatever years it's been in use lol
Sep 2, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Can it even run Crysis?  
Sep 2, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Does it even notify you via Google Hangouts when the toast is done?
Sep 2, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it just pops 
Sep 2, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a dumb toaster 
Sep 2, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like $15 lol
Sep 2, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't even have one of those crumb cleaner things you see on all those imgur posts where people are like WHAT OMG IT HAS THAT I HAD NO IDEA
Sep 2, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: "I was today years old when I realized the CRUMB TRAY is used to collect CRUMBS"
Sep 2, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9Q2KfOB.jpg
Sep 2, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: I chose the right time to build a new PC but the worst possible time to buy a new GPU
Sep 2, 2020 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: /me looks at rtx 2080 super and cries
Sep 2, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm super glad I held off on upgrading
Sep 2, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was close to ordering a 2070s during summer
Sep 2, 2020 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bought it in feb/mar, just had to take advantage of my shiny new 4K TV
Sep 2, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well look on the bright side, you could probably still get away with selling it off and getting a 3070 
Sep 2, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad they didn't bump the prices more like all those rumors claimed though
Sep 2, 2020 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: I might
Sep 2, 2020 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it would be a net loss
Sep 2, 2020 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and I've already spent too damn much on this build
Sep 2, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, you could've bought a 2080 ti 
Sep 2, 2020 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I considered it
Sep 2, 2020 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: I also could've bought a 2070 super, considered that too
Sep 2, 2020 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Actually, waiting until this 2080 super is obsolete and worthless before I upgrade doesn't make much sense in my head, may as well sell it while it still has some value
Sep 2, 2020 7:49 PM - Sicklyboy: 3000 series is gonna be sold out for ages due to crypto miners, calling it now
Sep 2, 2020 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll probably be like a third of what I paid for it just months ago but eh
Sep 2, 2020 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Maybe lol
Sep 2, 2020 7:49 PM - Sicklyboy: As someone who bought a 2080 Super in February I wouldn't be jumping to ditch it, personally.
Sep 2, 2020 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: But Ark still runs like shit with the 2080 super
Sep 2, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping to snag a 3070 FE myself lol
Sep 2, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Second preorders or normal sales go up I'm gonna grab it
Sep 2, 2020 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: And I'm getting a HP Reverb G2 which is pretty demanding
Sep 2, 2020 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: I can't do FE in my SFF case due to the weird design
Sep 2, 2020 7:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: But msi looks to have a standard dual fan one coming that will fit
Sep 2, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: I want something with RGB though so might wait a bit longer
Sep 2, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe something with slightly beefier cooling but we will see
Sep 2, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, 2080 prices already tanking ._.
Sep 2, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People selling used ones for $450 on hardwareswap right now
Sep 2, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i heard there are 2080 tis going for under $500
Sep 2, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: not sure if true
Sep 2, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't seen that yet
Sep 2, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: but makes sense, the 3070 is better than a 2080 ti for $500 so
Sep 2, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eBay is looking around $600-$800 right now
Sep 2, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sold listings, that is
Sep 2, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: the shitty thing is my rtx 2080 super was one of the most expensive ones and yet it will sell for less than all the other models because it's a 2 fan
Sep 2, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $700 seems to be the most common though
Sep 2, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and people only buy that if they specifically need iot,
Sep 2, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: or if it's cheaper
Sep 2, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: but maybe there are more people with small cases than i think
Sep 2, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would not pay $700 for a 2080 ti now thats for sure
Sep 2, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe $350-400
Sep 2, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I saw one for like $450, I'd probably go for that over a 3070
Sep 2, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't expect to see that yet TBH
Sep 2, 2020 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: just so you don't have to wait?
Sep 2, 2020 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: fair enough, but a 3070 is gonna be a lot better at raytracing
Sep 2, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, but I don't really care about raytracing so much
Sep 2, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not until there are a substantial number of ray traced games, anyways
Sep 2, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: well fortnite is getting it and minecraft already has it
Sep 2, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's enough for a lot of people lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: world of warcraft too
Sep 2, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i might actually want to check that out again when the new expansion comes out, i've barely played it before
Sep 2, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been playing on old private servers, haven't played anything newer than the panda thing at this point
Sep 2, 2020 8:33 PM - Sicklyboy: Lol I got a 1-fan 2080 Super
Sep 2, 2020 8:33 PM - Sicklyboy: Gonna watercool it eventually
Sep 2, 2020 8:33 PM - Sicklyboy: Still gaming on it now though
Sep 2, 2020 8:33 PM - Sicklyboy: She gets toasty.
Sep 2, 2020 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean one of the fans is faulty? surely it didn't come with 1 fan
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Blower cooler maybe?
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Sicklyboy: https://smile.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GeForce-Graphics-256-Bit-GV-N208STURBO-8GC/dp/B07V1DJ9KG
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Sicklyboy: Blower yeah
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know there were a few third party blower cooler ones lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Disgusting
Sep 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Sicklyboy: Which is weird, I thought it was a axial fan, not a blower. My life is a lie, I gotta check once I get home.
Sep 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if it's that one it's definitely a blower fan
Sep 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Sicklyboy: I don't remember it looking like that at all lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Sicklyboy: In fact
Sep 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Sicklyboy: I thought I had an evga card.
Sep 2, 2020 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh right blowers
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't think of that
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-3080-KR < This one?
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah nope it's a Gigabyte card alright
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Sicklyboy: Have a side pic of my build, it's a Gigabyte card.
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm just slow.
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: nvidia kinda went back to blowers with that weird hybrid design
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: half blower, half not
Sep 2, 2020 8:41 PM - Sicklyboy: Still thought it was an axial fan though
Sep 2, 2020 8:41 PM - Sicklyboy: Still slow.
Sep 2, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're both axial fans but one of them pushes air through a heatsink and then out the bracket side like a blower and the other pushes air through a heatsink and into the case
Sep 2, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: An interesting idea, though I think the cooler looks ugly itself
Sep 2, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom download Zedge? I think it can replace lock screens wallpapers and stuff 
Sep 2, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For your tablet
Sep 2, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just wallpapers, I want to replace the actual lock screen lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm yeah I used to do that but I can't remember how back on my old tablet that also was running 4.4.2
Sep 2, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I wanted to just replace the wallpaper, I can do it by replacing the image files they use lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I grabbed one called floatify but it's kinda shit lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.androidcentral.com/t-samsung-galaxy-s4/385462-4-4-2-update-getting-rid-lockscreen-apps.html
Sep 2, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So the lock screen is a widget? lol
Sep 2, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes sense I guess
Sep 2, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I watched Face The Music and it was meh at best... the first 2 movies where better.
Sep 2, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that they where fantastic lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_HehTDrbdI more information than any one asked for about out houses... lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first two are just like..."silly" but just like 80s silly
Sep 2, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new one is trying waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hard lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I agree
Sep 2, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was overly serious
Sep 2, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fine to watch if you have a nostalgia boner for the originals
Sep 2, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only way I could make it through it lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i watched it all and parts where funny but overall it depressed me lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Psi are you gonna buy another 2080 ti for cheapo and SLI them?
Sep 2, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol nahh if I do buy something it would be the 3090
Sep 2, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just skip this gen entirely lol
Sep 2, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2080 Ti is still reasonably good lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to stick my old GPU in my living room PC when I do upgrade to what ever lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffffft, 2080 ti is shit ;O;
Sep 2, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 GPU beats it, what a shit card ;O;O;O;OO;O
Sep 2, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can still play flight sim 2020 at 4K  lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but I'll be playing flight sim 2020 at 4k for $500 ;O;
Sep 2, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I see a 2080 ti for $450 though I'll buy it instead lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really it's the only card from last gen that makes any sense now.
Sep 2, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, makes any sense only if you get it for cheaper than a 3070 lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the others are going to be considered too weak for the new shit lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect the 4000's are where things will get really interesting more of a refinement to the 3000's but less power hungry and a slight boost in performance.
Sep 2, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe on a 7nm
Sep 2, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think 7nm is gonna make a whole lot of difference vs 8nm lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a "sort of" 8nm from what I read
Sep 2, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really a refined 10nm?
Sep 2, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've only seen it called 8nm lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not "sort of" 8nm lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let me see if I can find the article lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an evolution on Samsungs 10nm, but it's not "sort of" anything, it's just 8nm lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8nm LLP
Sep 2, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What ever LLP is lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's LPP it seems, which I guess means Low Power Plus lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-completes-qualification-of-8nm-lpp-process
Sep 2, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's LPP lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phonemantra.com/8-nm-instead-of-7-nm-nvidia-geforce-rtx-3000-graphics-cards-may-not-get-big-frequency-increases/
Sep 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but that's what it is, I think LLP is a typo lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no other reference of LLP lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Made it a few times in that article lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still, it'll be a big jump from 12nm to 8nm
Sep 2, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems it'll be like the gen jump from Zen+ to Zen 2
Sep 2, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine the next ones will be less of a jump but just refined more.
Sep 2, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless AMD makes something incredible lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HAHAHAHA
Sep 2, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good jokes ;O;
Sep 2, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they figure out how to do better culling on ray tracing lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's been almost 2 decades since we had a jump in graphics power this big and it'll probably be another 2 decades before we get another one
Sep 2, 2020 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: specifically 2004 with the 6600 series
Sep 2, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I watched Linus's video too  lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 2, 2020 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also saw the actual presentation and the title of the LTT video is not wrong lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: all existing GPUs are now low end garbage
Sep 2, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how having low RAM will affect performance of more demanding titles, one concern I would have is being able to do 4K gaming but with only 8GB's of RAM is that going to be enough once you turn on ray tracing?
Sep 2, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well assuming devs take advantage of that one feature where textures can load directly into GPU RAM from storage, that shouldn't be a problem
Sep 2, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, assuming you're using SSDs lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Tom, but download more RAM just in case  lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4000's  lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But really 8GB of VRAM is definitely more than enough for 4k I think
Sep 2, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: for sure
Sep 2, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope they do Tom i wonder if it can accelerate steam downloads, cause those are fucking slow
Sep 2, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: switching to a SSD barely helped at all
Sep 2, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: the decompression and compression of game data during patching is especially bad
Sep 2, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh your used to the old games, the new stuff chews up RAM like crazy lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: download a 100mb patch and it has to decompress and compress like 20gb of data just to change a few things
Sep 2, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: VRAM not RAM
Sep 2, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Sep 2, 2020 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: not had issues with VRAM on my 2080 super
Sep 2, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4k textures and models aren't as big as you think lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8GB should still be just fine for 4k no problem
Sep 2, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techpowerup.com/258905/control-can-use-up-to-18-5gb-of-video-memory
Sep 2, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially when it's not going to need to cache as much if it can just pull things directly from SSDs
Sep 2, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 18.5GB....at 8k lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some will use more some will use less, Nvidia isn't painting themselves into a corner 
Sep 2, 2020 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: also the textures aren't any bigger if you run in 4K lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: they'll still look just as shit up close
Sep 2, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they might use larger textures if the consoles switch to using larger textures.
Sep 2, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now most games are PC and Consoles so you need to do lowest common denominatrix  lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When PS5 and Xbox One 2 come out things should get more demanding lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect my poor PC will need to be completely replaced by the end of this upcoming gen.
Sep 2, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2080 Ti will be too weak to handle new games lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, no way lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New consoles GPUs aren't going to have nothing on 3000 series lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were like head to head with 2080
Sep 2, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then bam, Nvidia pushes out shit that shits on 3000 series lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: games haven't advanced as far as GPUs have tbh... you can still run more or less any game in 4K with a 2080 super and it's not like you can't turn the resolution down one notch and notice almost no difference in the graphics but get a huge FPS boost if you needed to
Sep 2, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: as fast as GPUs have*
Sep 2, 2020 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: these days GPUs are less about being able to play a game and more about being able to turn the resolution and framerate to the max
Sep 2, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New rendering techniques with UE5 are step in the right direction, but yeah they're still lagging behind GPU advancements
Sep 2, 2020 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you're fine with 1440p60 and you don't have a valve index or hp reverb g2 or another demanding VR headset
Sep 2, 2020 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2080 ti is gonna be fine for a while
Sep 2, 2020 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: even with a demanding VR headset it might be fine for a while, it depends on how long it takes VR devs to make use of all that extra horsepower they'll get to play with
Sep 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just looked at task manager lol my 2080 Ti is using shared memory 16GB's lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt a normal game can even fully utilize a 3080/3090
Sep 2, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 27GB's of memory?
Sep 2, 2020 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: but a VR game with the same level of graphics quality as a normal AAA game might
Sep 2, 2020 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's like 3 times as demanding for the same resolution
Sep 2, 2020 10:47 PM - Sicklyboy: I mean I'd say HL Alyx has the graphics quality of a normal AAA game
Sep 2, 2020 10:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Or at least pretty damn close
Sep 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Sicklyboy: And the 2080 Super handled it with ease
Sep 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhhh
Sep 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Sicklyboy: Guess I hsould buy a DS VC game for my wiiu so I can hack it
Sep 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 970 could do it on low, so I wouldn't say it's necessarily quality of a normal AAA game lol
Sep 2, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, not a modern one anyways
Sep 2, 2020 10:49 PM - Sicklyboy: My 970 could handle basically anything I threw at it at moderate to high settings on a 1080p display up until this year
Sep 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Sicklyboy: I so don't really think that's a very meaningful comparison
Sep 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Sicklyboy: 2080 Super handled Alyx with everything pushed to the max quality wise.
Sep 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Sicklyboy: At whatever resolution a Lenovo Explorer is. 1440p?
Sep 2, 2020 10:50 PM - Sicklyboy: 1440, yeah
Sep 2, 2020 10:51 PM - Sicklyboy: I literally only upgraded because I think Alyx calls for a minumum of a GTX 1060 or something like that.
Sep 2, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sicklyboy: still made within the constraints of what is possible, even if it looks good, they have to have cut corners somewhere to make it possible
Sep 2, 2020 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah it looks good, especially on the hp reverb g2
Sep 2, 2020 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: near photorealism a guy said
Sep 2, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIQJQEacIvw
Sep 2, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/09/02/1848237/auto-industry-tv-ads-claim-right-to-repair-benefits-sexual-predators
Sep 2, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A lot of things benefit sexual predators.... Fast food, regular food, water, air... We need to ban those things too!
Sep 2, 2020 11:45 PM - Hambrew: GUYS
Sep 2, 2020 11:45 PM - Hambrew: I GOT COLORS 3D
Sep 2, 2020 11:46 PM - Hambrew: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Sep 3, 2020 12:27 AM - Crazynoob458: yes
Sep 3, 2020 12:27 AM - Crazynoob458: also is the og colours gallery online?
Sep 3, 2020 12:27 AM - Crazynoob458: @Hambrew
Sep 3, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qm9N_SPhwR8
Sep 3, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PjAfvTFuHAo?t=174
Sep 3, 2020 3:00 AM - Sicklyboy: hmm it's only 11 pm
Sep 3, 2020 3:01 AM - Sicklyboy: I should go for beer 3
Sep 3, 2020 3:12 AM - Sicklyboy: ok no beer, went for a craft hard seltzer instead.
Sep 3, 2020 3:12 AM - Sicklyboy: blackberry cucumber
Sep 3, 2020 3:12 AM - Sicklyboy: 4.9%
Sep 3, 2020 3:17 AM - Sicklyboy: Excuse me while I go eat some Ikea chocolate
Sep 3, 2020 3:55 AM - TheCasualties: craft hard seltzer? ohh fancyboy
Sep 3, 2020 3:55 AM - TheCasualties: Had some chocolate covered ginger, that stuff is good


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 4, 2020)

Sep 3, 2020 4:30 AM - Sicklyboy: yesss my favorite New Jersey craft brewery, Bolero Snort, has spun up a line of craft hard seltzers.
Sep 3, 2020 4:30 AM - Sicklyboy: Mango Pineapple, Blackberry Cucumber, Orange Vanilla, and Cotton Candy
Sep 3, 2020 4:31 AM - Sicklyboy: They're all excellent. WAY better than White Claws. They don't leave the weird pseudo-sugary film in my mouth that claws do. All nice, pleasant, clean and not-overbearing flavors.
Sep 3, 2020 4:31 AM - Sicklyboy: In fact
Sep 3, 2020 4:31 AM - Sicklyboy: Time for another
Sep 3, 2020 4:32 AM - Sicklyboy: 3d printing a cutting template for the IPS display mod that I'm doing for my gameboy color
Sep 3, 2020 4:32 AM - Sicklyboy: Almost done then I just need to go snip snip snip
Sep 3, 2020 4:32 AM - Sicklyboy: This template is unnecessarily thick lol
Sep 3, 2020 4:41 AM - Sicklyboy: https://photos.app.goo.gl/2eRnC8KAPtTiHXVY9
Sep 3, 2020 4:43 AM - Sicklyboy: How am I going to cut this. Where's my xacto knife. Where's my leatherman
Sep 3, 2020 4:43 AM - Sicklyboy: Why is my desk so messy
Sep 3, 2020 4:45 AM - Sicklyboy: leatherman get
Sep 3, 2020 4:56 AM - Sicklyboy: Absolutely mangling this case
Sep 3, 2020 4:57 AM - Sicklyboy: Forget the case, boutta mangle my hand
Sep 3, 2020 5:18 AM - Sicklyboy: https://photos.app.goo.gl/jKztmHM876SCuFYw7
Sep 3, 2020 5:18 AM - Sicklyboy: https://photos.app.goo.gl/vh831EJd1V49eT9a6
Sep 3, 2020 5:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah not hooking this thing up tonight
Sep 3, 2020 5:19 AM - Sicklyboy: Has to have power wired to it
Sep 3, 2020 5:19 AM - Sicklyboy: Soldered and what not
Sep 3, 2020 5:19 AM - Sicklyboy: Waiting for some good mod wire to come in
Sep 3, 2020 5:19 AM - Sicklyboy: And it's 1:20 AM
Sep 3, 2020 5:26 AM - Veho: Neat.
Sep 3, 2020 5:54 AM - Sicklyboy: Huh, oh, so this is a TFT kit. Interesting
Sep 3, 2020 5:55 AM - Sicklyboy: I think this was from just before all of these IPS retrofit kits started coming out
Sep 3, 2020 5:55 AM - Sicklyboy: And this thing was like really short run lol
Sep 3, 2020 6:23 AM - Sicklyboy: https://photos.app.goo.gl/SbxdC7EARYdjA8S87
Sep 3, 2020 6:23 AM - Sicklyboy: It works
Sep 3, 2020 6:31 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 3, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 3, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/ikzze2/diamondback_rattlesnake_found_3_miles_off_the/
Sep 3, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida beach combing is wild lol
Sep 3, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arcade Punks is down 
Sep 3, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want RTX for Unreal Tournament 1999.... lol
Sep 3, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Remaster that game... lol
Sep 3, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFHBgb9SY1Y LOL Intel needs to stop using benchmarks lol
Sep 3, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh1vNDcXZbA
Sep 3, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: https://banggood.com/LILYGO-TTGO-T-Watch-Keyboard-ESP32-Programmable-Watch-Main-Chip-Hardware-with-MINI-Expansion-Keyboard-p-1671817.html
Sep 3, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: The littlest laptop  
Sep 3, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But can it run Crysis lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday something like that will lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:13 AM - Veho: I'm mainly intrigued by the keyboard.
Sep 3, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: It looks like they repurposed a mobile phone keyboard.
Sep 3, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: Found a warehouse of Blackberry replacement parts or something.
Sep 3, 2020 10:16 AM - Duo8: that's a BB Q10 keyboard
Sep 3, 2020 10:16 AM - Duo8: It's small but pretty comfortable, though the classic's might be better (slightly larger)
Sep 3, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The watch has 8MBs of RAM lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: My watch has zero  
Sep 3, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't use a watch since smart phones lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: I can't always reach for the phone as easily as glancing on my wrist, so the watch is practical.
Sep 3, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just keep my phone in my pocket but yeah if you need a watch for sure I would use a swatch
Sep 3, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shop.swatch.com/en_us/watches/originals/new-gent/opensummer-suok148.html?gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjwqML6BRAHEiwAdquMncLPP7WM-ogyRLJfTszOpa97-8U27fsEvkajYcj0RcYF6_ujX66uNRoCgpsQAvD_BwE
Sep 3, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like that lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: I had a Swatch Skin but it stopped working  
Sep 3, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: In order to make them waterproof they weld the case together so it can't be opened and repaired.
Sep 3, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: I now have a $8 watch from Banggood and it's still running  
Sep 3, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What it comes to watches in my experience buying something cheap is best... If a 300 dollar watch breaks you will be depressed if a 10 dollar watch breaks you buy another one no problem lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: Better get two in the first place, so you don't have wo wait for the replacement  
Sep 3, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32805854088.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.39b926b8OQS6zF
Sep 3, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000844120725.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.39b926b8OQS6zF
Sep 3, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best watch ever made by man
Sep 3, 2020 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: a 300 dollar watch is unlikely to break
Sep 3, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: and a 10 dollar watch isn't accurate
Sep 3, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol oh no i lost 3 seconds last year  lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's what you'd expect from an expensive watch, a cheap one it can be hours
Sep 3, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually set my watch ahead a few minutes anyway so lost time on a inaccurate watch really becomes meaningless
Sep 3, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when i wore one of course lol
Sep 3, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone sets itself according to the phone time thing so i assume its accurate?
Sep 3, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hours??? I have my doubts lol I mean since quartz crystal electronic watches became a thing in the 80s lol
Sep 3, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://digitalwatchcentral.com/how-accurate-is-a-digital-watch/#:~:text=Digital%20watches%20are%20very%20accurate,watches%20are%20therefore%20very%20reliable.
Sep 3, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its worse than i thought but still not hours lol and to get better you need to spend a shit ton of cash
Sep 3, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-ti-spotted-with-16gb-gddr6-memory
Sep 3, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Sep 3, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, doubt it's a 3070 to, probably 3080 ti
Sep 3, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise why bother with a 3080 at all?
Sep 3, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm very possibly leaning towards a 3080 myself now lol
Sep 3, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much RAM is in the 80?
Sep 3, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10gb
Sep 3, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Sep 3, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the Ampere reveal told us anything it's that "very credible rumors!" Were basically all bs lol
Sep 3, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were wrong about cuda cores, super wrong on price, wrong on power consumption
Sep 3, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would advise it over anything with 8GBs I just feel like 8GB is gonna be a bit shy on some games
Sep 3, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only accurate rumors were basically the 3090 existing and the cooler leak lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the 3090 Tom you wont be sorry lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The main reason I'm leaning towards a 3080 is cuz I should be getting a big fat check from unemployment for that extra $300 a week executive order thing, it's retroactive from Aug first so should be nearly $2k lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Trump? Lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol Trumpbux lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your going to pair the 3080 with a 3600?
Sep 3, 2020 1:05 PM - the_randomizer: No Mario 35th Anniversary thread?
Sep 3, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit silly, but eh
Sep 3, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a better CPU too 
Sep 3, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think if I buy a new GPU I probably won't bother buying a new CPU lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: @randomizer we literally just got a PR email 5 minutes ago, chill kid.
Sep 3, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too be honest for games most likely not needed
Sep 3, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only thing i plan on doing is a CPU upgrade then start saving for a whole new build with DDR5
Sep 3, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DDR5 whatever Nvidia 4000 and see what AMD or Intel is doing at the time.
Sep 3, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the Ryzen 4000 series drops 3000 series prices a ton I might grab like a used 3700 or 3800 or something lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a Asrock mobo.... This Asus one is OK but I feel Asrock is better
Sep 3, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost grabbed a 3900X fot 399 on Amazon.... They do payments
Sep 3, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like was something like 43 dollars a month lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-3900X-24-Thread-Processor/dp/B07SXMZLP9/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=3900x+ryzen+amd&qid=1599139242&sprefix=3900X&sr=8-2
Sep 3, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less payments now but higher per month and overall lol
Sep 3, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 3, 2020 4:14 PM - T-hug: https://i.imgur.com/0ZKhdua.jpg
Sep 3, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_Zombies
Sep 3, 2020 5:06 PM - Sicklyboy: boi
Sep 3, 2020 8:06 PM - GamerzHell9137: got my new case
Sep 3, 2020 8:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: legit boosted my Ryzen 3600 from 3.75 Ghz to 4.1 Ghz lol
Sep 3, 2020 8:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: the Lancool II Mesh is hella sexy too
Sep 3, 2020 8:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: looked plasticy online but IRL it looks real neat
Sep 3, 2020 8:21 PM - Swing: Anybody else been trapped by the 2 blowjob method for government recruitment?
Sep 3, 2020 8:22 PM - Swing: 1 blowjob is an accident, 2 blowjobs the spook parents can claim as a pattern to marry their daughter or join delat force lol
Sep 3, 2020 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Sep 3, 2020 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm not sure I get the blowjob analogy
Sep 3, 2020 9:22 PM - Swing: sorry family affair I'm just curious about others experiences in being jumped in
Sep 3, 2020 9:23 PM - Swing: guess it makes you value and commit to your wife I didn't know that
Sep 3, 2020 9:24 PM - Swing: just join the military if you're intelligent and you'll find a great wife
Sep 3, 2020 9:26 PM - Swing: just remember to marry them, there ain't no casual sex for the 1%
Sep 3, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think there are many women in the military
Sep 3, 2020 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't go there expecting to find a wife
Sep 4, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a power top lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/p-AfTdXpRjo
Sep 4, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/shady-nintendo-switch-emulator-android/amp/
Sep 4, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-provides-further-details-on-geforce-rtx-30-series
Sep 4, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh so 8GB would be fine if you have a nvme drive on PCIe 4.0
Sep 4, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But with that said wouldnt that put a strain on the NVME drive?
Sep 4, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I guess once the game is installed it would be mostly reads and not writes


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 5, 2020)

Sep 4, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/101245430
Sep 4, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah... Not even sure what a book packing machine is or is it worth 10,000 dollars lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:19 AM - TheCasualties: I think that wraps stuff in.. wrappings? The list of materials seems like stuff to seal packages with.
Sep 4, 2020 4:19 AM - TheCasualties: really weird hat its at a goodwill though lmao
Sep 4, 2020 4:21 AM - TheCasualties: I remember ripping shitty polyeuothane wrappings off my new college books back then.
Sep 4, 2020 4:21 AM - TheCasualties: lol i can't spell right now
Sep 4, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess if i had 200,000 books and i was worried about storing them jt could be worth the effort but I might have 200 books (not including comic books) and I can barely justify owning them since Internet
Sep 4, 2020 4:48 AM - TheCasualties: You could wrap all your comic books though! Only  10 thousand dollars! lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to convince my wife to ditch encyclopedia britannica because Google on my phone far far far outstrips it lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:48 AM - TheCasualties: Lol you guys have the whole encyclopedia set?
Sep 4, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my entire comic collection might be worth 2K on a stretch lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:49 AM - TheCasualties: You could wrap those and save them for the apocalypse
Sep 4, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:49 AM - TheCasualties: Cant access wiki if theres no internets. Britanica will become gold hahah
Sep 4, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my set is so old it refers to telephones as a fad
Sep 4, 2020 4:51 AM - TheCasualties: lmao
Sep 4, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im pretty sure it mentions the ottoman empire still existing lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:52 AM - TheCasualties: It's like an archive of history!! I really wanted a set back in the day.
Sep 4, 2020 4:53 AM - TheCasualties: That was the world back whenever it was published. Now it's all wild and you have to question everything
Sep 4, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:54 AM - TheCasualties: I still think back to when the internet was supposed to unite the world. But then it became a bunch of echo chambers. Not to get too meta here lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of what I learned in school is wrong anyway lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:54 AM - TheCasualties: oh yeah bro. winners write the history books
Sep 4, 2020 4:54 AM - TheCasualties: lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:55 AM - TheCasualties: was the math wrong though?
Sep 4, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still cant believe the Pharos did cocaine lol
Sep 4, 2020 4:55 AM - TheCasualties: well with "new math" i guess maybe it was.
Sep 4, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuughhh common core makes me want to pee myself
Sep 4, 2020 4:56 AM - TheCasualties: Lol I totally believe they did  coke. They could get anything they wanted.
Sep 4, 2020 4:56 AM - TheCasualties: Was it actually procesed like coke? I;ve not heard that before. Pretty interesting if ture
Sep 4, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lemon juice and cocoa leaves lol
Sep 4, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im not sure how they would do it....
Sep 4, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know modern processing techniques would not translate well....
Sep 4, 2020 5:17 AM - TheCasualties: yea it wouldn't be the same but that's still cool lol
Sep 4, 2020 5:18 AM - Sicklyboy: gross
Sep 4, 2020 5:18 AM - TheCasualties: Chewing the leaves, especially with lemon juice is probably the strongest version humanity should have ever made. No one needs shit as strong as coke
Sep 4, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Freebase is the best though!!! Lol
Sep 4, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some hookers and techno just the best lol
Sep 4, 2020 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/I2JSXKFWqGI
Sep 4, 2020 5:46 AM - TheCasualties: lol robocop..
Sep 4, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/9/3/21421055/into-the-breach-free-epic-games-store-september
Sep 4, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bitches leave! Lol
Sep 4, 2020 6:02 AM - TheCasualties: Breaches free!
Sep 4, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/borderlands-2s-commander-lilith-dlc-is-free-on-epic/
Sep 4, 2020 6:03 AM - TheCasualties: cool lol, was kind of interested in the game but not enough to buy it
Sep 4, 2020 6:03 AM - TheCasualties: Waot wasn't Commander Lilith free already?
Sep 4, 2020 6:03 AM - TheCasualties: I know I didn't buy it on steam
Sep 4, 2020 6:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Fuck
Sep 4, 2020 6:07 AM - TheCasualties: a duck
Sep 4, 2020 6:07 AM - Sicklyboy: 1) just realized the my Pokemon Pinball cart has an old Energizer battery in it from the late 90s early 00s. Needless to say, it's leaked. So I'll have to clean that up.
Sep 4, 2020 6:07 AM - TheCasualties: oof
Sep 4, 2020 6:07 AM - Sicklyboy: 2) my stupid, young ass wrote "Nick" on the cart label like a real dummy.
Sep 4, 2020 6:07 AM - Sicklyboy: I don't think I've ever written my name on a cart otherwise.
Sep 4, 2020 6:07 AM - Sicklyboy: I don't know why I did for this one.
Sep 4, 2020 6:08 AM - TheCasualties: lol i did that on a few things i regret too
Sep 4, 2020 6:10 AM - Sicklyboy: Waiting on a bunch of tabbed cr2032 batteries to come in to replace the battieries on all of my old game carts.
Sep 4, 2020 6:10 AM - Sicklyboy: Should be here tomorrow I think
Sep 4, 2020 6:11 AM - Sicklyboy: Ended up ordering a lot of soldering supplies, I got inspired by Voultar again hahaha. Ended up ordering a bunch of stuff that he's got on his recommendation list on amazon.
Sep 4, 2020 6:11 AM - Sicklyboy: Hell if I get a hot air rework station and a better soldering iron I'd be at the point where I could probably start offering modding services here.
Sep 4, 2020 6:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Waiting for Pine64 to release their Pinecil iron, which I'll probably grab, and then hot air rework station, Voultar has a recommended one, I'll end up getting that one of these days I just don't have a HUGE need for it right now.
Sep 4, 2020 6:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Actually though I'm gonna be replacing a surface mount cap on my GBC soon...
Sep 4, 2020 6:16 AM - Sicklyboy: aaaaand ordered
Sep 4, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.space.com/amp/gw-orionis-triple-star-system-tears-apart-disk.html
Sep 4, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its where they filmed Pitch Black
Sep 4, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/314548-scientists-detect-new-kind-of-black-hole-from-massive-collision
Sep 4, 2020 6:41 AM - Sicklyboy: Man I guess with the pace I'm going at I'm gonna have to install my N64 UltraHDMI soon.
Sep 4, 2020 6:41 AM - Sicklyboy: Gotta get the bracket 3d printed.
Sep 4, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 Display Port?
Sep 4, 2020 7:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7sYvexQ.jpg
Sep 4, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/imcdx1/lets_just_hope_2080ti_was_not_they_were_aiming_for/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 4, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sZSbN9x
Sep 4, 2020 9:44 AM - Veho: https://m.jpost.com/israel-news/drone-drops-hundreds-of-bags-of-cannabis-dropped-in-tel-aviv-640981
Sep 4, 2020 10:27 AM - Veho: It's raining hash, halleujah it's raining hash.
Sep 4, 2020 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: nice.
Sep 4, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't get how they can make money just giving it away like that
Sep 4, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterra..._for/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share < That would be fucking hilarious 
Sep 4, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can you imagine the look on AMD's GPU R&D when they watched the Nvidia announcement if that was the case?
Sep 4, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Alright guys, we have these new GPUs that will easily match the 2080 ti, and we can even get away with selling them for half the price! Now, let's check out what paltry offerings Nvidia will have!"
Sep 4, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "$500 2080 Ti killer"
Sep 4, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "...oh" 
Sep 4, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hope AMD can push out some competition though, I didn't notice at first but Nvidia didn't even bother whatsoever comparing Ampere to any of AMDs offerings, just themselves, which kinda says what they think of AMD right now 
Sep 4, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: It's like those ads, "now with 25% more vitamins*" *compared to our other products[/i]
Sep 4, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia only has itself to compete with right now
Sep 4, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: They have to work hard to stay ahead of themselves.
Sep 4, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Sep 4, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At times this can be the toughest competition....
Sep 4, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its so tempting to rest on ones laurels and not spend money on r and d
Sep 4, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But then opens the door for the competition to eat your lunch
Sep 4, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect Nvidia is run by fairly smart people so waiting for them to slip up and allow AMD a shot is not likely to happen
Sep 4, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, the RTX 2000 series would've been a great time for AMD to seriously get back into the GPU game
Sep 4, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're basically only focusing on CPU right now so they missed that chance
Sep 4, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the RX 5xxx series just ended up being "good, if you're on a budget I guess"
Sep 4, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like all their other GPUs
Sep 4, 2020 2:08 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oLU0dH3
Sep 4, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DKKeDMb
Sep 4, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 4, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/wholesale/plague-doctor.html?spm=a2g0n.home.search-bar.12.255778c9dule9B&browser_id=18756732523649bbabb5a0251bcca69d&aff_trace_key=178aca382a484b589fa858e7f28982cc-1596379209485-07269-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=sr6tf7amhxscasl1174598dddb91165751662067bd&gclid=
Sep 4, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom ii miss when ATI was at least competitive with Nvidia lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 4870 was a good card
Sep 4, 2020 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knows, maybe Intel's GPUs will end up being good lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be kinda funny lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something has to be good at Intel lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go from shit stuck-in-a-rut CPUs to nice GPUs 
Sep 4, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think AMDs next chips will finally put AMD on top for all benchmarks
Sep 4, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile Intel will eventually release something like 10nm in volume
Sep 4, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they did just launch the new 10nm mobile stuff like yesterday lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Juts mobile though, not desktop, and it's just the low power ones so far lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They apparently spent the entire launch presentation talking about AMD and how Intel's CPUs are totally better guys!
Sep 4, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 4, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFHBgb9SY1Y&t=0s
Sep 4, 2020 3:41 PM - Kordru: hello
Sep 4, 2020 3:41 PM - Kordru: you all are my friends
Sep 4, 2020 3:41 PM - Kordru: have lovely night
Sep 4, 2020 8:02 PM - Sicklyboy: :o
Sep 4, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got the Nabi tab all tricked out and working...and I think I'll just give it away lol. The specs are good, but you can definitely tell it's like 8 years old lol
Sep 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got this weird lag every now and again which is really annoying when navigating to new apps and such, even when I set the CPU governor to performance
Sep 4, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though when you're actually in the apps it's fine, it's mostly just UI stuff that seems to have bad lag, especially bringing up the keyboard, it takes like 5+ seconds whenever it's supposed to come up
Sep 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The iPad Mini, despite being the same age, actually doesn't have any kind of noticeable lag doing things whatsoever, it still feels really responsive which I think is actually quite an achievement for the hardware lol
Sep 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Sicklyboy: I think I had one of those as well, grabbed it on clearance when I used to work at Target. ~8 years old frames it right too.
Sep 4, 2020 9:50 PM - Sicklyboy: Thing was a piece of crap lmao
Sep 4, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably wasn't awful at the time, had a Tegra 3 and such in it so would've been a power house lol
Sep 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But these days, ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Sep 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You really have to remove all the shit out of it to make it useful lol
Sep 4, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be good enough to play some learning things, and it'll play 1080p videos though so good enough for like a 2 year old
Sep 4, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The iPad Mini, despite being the same age, actually doesn't have any kind of noticeable lag doing things whatsoever, it still feels really responsive which I think is actually quite an achievement for the hardware lol
Sep 4, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect that could be due to the massive difference in price lol
Sep 4, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nabi was like 200 bucks when it came out? (not sure) I am sure the Apple iPad was around 400?
Sep 4, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc2ZwWjIPrs
Sep 5, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I doubt that lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's more down to just iOS being a better OS at a technical level I think
Sep 5, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Better optimized for the hardware since it's designed for that hardware
Sep 5, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 4.4.2 yeah....
Sep 5, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you could get 9 or 10 on it there would probably be a world of difference
Sep 5, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think after 5 Google really did a lot of work getting Android to run better
Sep 5, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also doubt that lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz this thing is limited to a whole 1GB of RAM
Sep 5, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Modern" Android definitely needs at least 2 to be moderately usable lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah
Sep 5, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 2080 Ti's being sold for 400 bucks lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hueCGg349C4
Sep 5, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if you get super super lucky lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're actually selling for like $600+
Sep 5, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What a time to be alive lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been keeping an eye on eBay and /r/hardwareswap which is where most of them sell lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait to get my 3090 lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Average is like $650 or so
Sep 5, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I see one for like $450 or lower though I'll try and buy it TBH
Sep 5, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My media center PC needs my old 2080 Ti lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can get one Tom to be honest if your not doing 4K they have plenty of juice left in them lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even at 4K if your using DLSS or what ever it's called
Sep 5, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just like...on the one hand, I could get 3080 for $700 and shit on the 2080 ti lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But on the other I could say money and get 3070 performance before October lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: save*
Sep 5, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I don't see a problem with that plan.
Sep 5, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My state is saying that big fat check should be showing up after labor day, which is like...perfect fucking timing for 3080 
Sep 5, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest for the extra frame buffer I would say do the 2080 Ti VS the 3070 if the performance is about the same
Sep 5, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess if I don't see a $450 2080 ti by then I'll probably just hold out for the 3080
Sep 5, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 does sound dreamy lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you see the gameplay video Nviida showed off of Doom Eternal?
Sep 5, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3080 vs 2080 ti lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7nYy7ZucxM
Sep 5, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Averaging like 120fps at 4k on the 3080
Sep 5, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3090 sounds nice too maybe they will do a 3090 Super Ti lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but I already hit 60 on my 2080 Ti and max out my monitor lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could do 4k 144hz, and then downsample to the native 1080p of my monitor 
Sep 5, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just fucking dreamy lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eusx0VW-m3M
Sep 5, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghhh I was doing some horse stance training last night and different stuff lol now I am all tired... and I leave for work in a half an hour lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I do buy the 3080, I think that will be the first "high end" part I'll ever have bought for my own PC Lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting like NVMes lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I always bought xx70 cards, and i5s for CPU
Sep 5, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIZWUbiJYTE <--- horse stance lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm top end I have owned a few
Sep 5, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4870 2080 Ti 9800 Pro and some others.
Sep 5, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I also think I spent less money on upgrading my last PC that I built than I'll be spending on the 3080 
Sep 5, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz like, i5 7600k, 16GB DDR4, whatever mobo and whatever case
Sep 5, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely didn't cost $700 I think
Sep 5, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At this point in time I wouldn't do anything major other than a GPU you can take with you
Sep 5, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, spent $600 on my last upgrade 
Sep 5, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DDR5 stuff is eventually on the way lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be interesting to see, DDR5 and PCIe improvements
Sep 5, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think PCIe bumps will change much beyond SSD speeds, but DDR5 will be neat to see with Ryzen CPUs
Sep 5, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz AFAIK basically the 3090 is the only thing that'll saturate a PCIe 3.0 slot
Sep 5, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then it's only by a few %
Sep 5, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect to lose like maybe 5% performance from my 3080 being in PCIe 3.0 slot
Sep 5, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if Nvidia is to be believed, it'd actually be just fine lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They say the 3090 will only lose "a few percent, if that" going 3.0 vs 4.0
Sep 5, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9MhLMCmXgQY?t=40 lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I just want a new CPU before I gut this case and start over lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a 4900X or something
Sep 5, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMYKLGEMfJc lol
Sep 5, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dw ;O;
Sep 5, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's like dumb stuff like "MAKE SURE YOU'RE NOT USING A CORE 2 DUO AND A 200W POWER SUPPLY GUYS"
Sep 5, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 5, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I am slightly worried my PSU might be a tiny bit weak, but I think 600W should be more than enough when it'll be paired with everything else lol
Sep 5, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 6, 2020)

Sep 5, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2020/9/4/21422628/digital-pregnancy-test-teardown-processor-ram-ibm-pc
Sep 5, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So in ten years time we will be able to hack pregnancy tests and play doom on them lol
Sep 5, 2020 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/microsoft-flight-simulator-the-kotaku-review-1844957967/amp
Sep 5, 2020 5:14 AM - Sicklyboy: @Tom - Gamers Nexus did a video a few days ago on how people are size queens for PSU wattage and they really don't need to be
Sep 5, 2020 5:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Video showed something like a 2080Ti and an i9 needed only like 500w or some shit
Sep 5, 2020 5:15 AM - Sicklyboy: @Psi - there's a good chance I'm buying this "Pinecil" soldering iron once it releases. https://www.pine64.org/2020/07/15/july-updatepmos-ce-pre-orders-and-new-pinephone-version/
Sep 5, 2020 5:15 AM - Sicklyboy: "The USB-C connection also includes embedded UART, i2c, SPI, and USB signals for ease of development. We know some of you want to play Tetris on your soldering irons … for everyone else, yes, it’s actually a thing. Speaking more seriously however, this means you can use the Pinecil as a platform to create something completely different based on this platform, such as a drill or a multimeter."
Sep 5, 2020 5:16 AM - Sicklyboy: So maybe I'll be able to play Doom on it too hahaha
Sep 5, 2020 5:18 AM - Sicklyboy: And if that thing somehow sells out then I'm just gonna buy a TS100 iron.
Sep 5, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/102542013
Sep 5, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hair curler.... Lol
Sep 5, 2020 7:23 AM - Veho: It doubles as a vagina toaster.
Sep 5, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2020 8:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/69tHBku
Sep 5, 2020 9:33 AM - p1ngpong: https://youtu.be/3NXAX0GkkjA
Sep 5, 2020 9:35 AM - p1ngpong: I miss old youtube stupid vids
Sep 5, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://sf.eater.com/platform/amp/2020/9/4/21422899/horn-bbq-matt-horn-west-oakland-opening
Sep 5, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may need to get food on my way home lol
Sep 5, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Breakfast at most places kinda sucks though lol
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: How come?
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LF8Tu0S.jpg
Sep 5, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh its all fast food ones I have time for have to be back here at work in 12 hours
Sep 5, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 hours travel and eating getting ready and stuff is pretty much no time
Sep 5, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41oj5-Bfox0
Sep 5, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://adoptapet.com/pet/28459112-central--west-florida-florida-boxer
Sep 5, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 5, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: https://cml.sad.ukrd.com/image/470208-1200x800.scale_type-center_crop.jpg
Sep 5, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: My middle mouse button just stopped working  
Sep 5, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Cl5L27I.mp4
Sep 5, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Video showed something like a 2080Ti and an i9 needed only like 500w or some shit < True, but we know how much wattage the 2080 ti is going to pull under load, including while OC'd, we don't know how much the 3080 will actually pull vs Nvidia's claims of 320W 
Sep 5, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My PSU is also kinda potato, so I wouldn't quite trust it to do well if the 3080 suddenly peaks at 400W or something 
Sep 5, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9uo03Fq.jpg
Sep 5, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Veho's idle idea number 9253: build an entire console into that controller, with battery and video streaming to a dongle that plugs into a TV.
Sep 5, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: It's large enough.
Sep 5, 2020 2:32 PM - Ryccardo: Power Player Super Joy + rf video sender
Sep 5, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: I was thinking more like a Raspberry Pi thing, but okay.
Sep 5, 2020 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://youtu.be/QaF6NfyVqqs 
Sep 5, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: This is worse than his reading of 50 Shades of Grey.
Sep 5, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: Reminds me of this scene: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zP55sQykxQ
Sep 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Veho: Wrong video, reload plz.
Sep 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but not as bad as his Aristocrats joke ;O;
Sep 5, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: That's kind of the point of the Aristocrats joke.
Sep 5, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Looks like we'll be getting the Redmi Note 9 Pro. Wife can get it for free.
Sep 5, 2020 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: heh i had a Super Joy as a kid
Sep 5, 2020 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was left on for a weekend by accident and the controls stopped working
Sep 5, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: Ports melted or something.
Sep 5, 2020 5:24 PM - Sicklyboy: Not scrolling back that far to see if you said what you've got but I'd imagine if you've got a 750w you're going to be perfectly fine to the degree of still overkill.
Sep 5, 2020 5:24 PM - Sicklyboy: Granted that whole new power plug deal for it
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Sicklyboy: If there's no adapter cables you're gonna need a new psu anyway.
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's 600W lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yes, Nvidia is including adapters with founders editions
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Sicklyboy: That's nice
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Sicklyboy: Even at 600w
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Sicklyboy: I wouldn't worry too much though.
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Sicklyboy: (personally)
Sep 5, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then third parties won't have to use the new adapter at all, which I expect they'd do lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not so much the wattage as it is that it's just not an amazing PSU lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:26 PM - Sicklyboy: ehh, fair
Sep 5, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 600W, but it's a Thermaltake Smart series which has been known to blow lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:26 PM - Sicklyboy: surprised to hear that about a Thermaltake. They're usually trustworthy.
Sep 5, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of their stuff is good, this particular series though is their cheapo stuff and it's not amazing
Sep 5, 2020 5:27 PM - Sicklyboy: s/trustworthy/reliable or whatever
Sep 5, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think it's like 80+ Bronze or anything 
Sep 5, 2020 5:27 PM - Sicklyboy: lmao yikes
Sep 5, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh good, it's just 80+ 
Sep 5, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Thermaltake-Certified-Continuous-Active-PS-SPD-0600NPCWUS-W/dp/B014W3EMAO < This is the one lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should've expected the PSU would be a cheapo one this thing lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:28 PM - Sicklyboy: When I was helping my brother build a computer recently we bought everything at Microcenter and according to the guy at the counter that was helping us figure out the minutiae of the parts we were getting, Powerspec is apparently their house brand of PSUs and are allegedly white label EVGA PSUs.
Sep 5, 2020 5:28 PM - Sicklyboy: So we bought that. Has a decent enough warranty.
Sep 5, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're just rebranded EVGA stuff so should be good lol
Sep 5, 2020 5:38 PM - Sicklyboy: So that DMG gameboy that I finished up the other day, already pulling it apart to re-do shit on it
Sep 5, 2020 5:39 PM - Sicklyboy: Found a 3d printable adapter bracket to let you use a 23mm speaker in the 28mm speaker hole of the DMG. Which is important because the 23mm speakers I have are 1w ones for use with the amp I installed. The 28mm one I was using is a 0.5w one.
Sep 5, 2020 5:40 PM - Sicklyboy: Also a tiny spacer that goes between the screen and the lens to help eliminate light bleed. Installed that.
Sep 5, 2020 5:40 PM - Sicklyboy: And now have to rewire the amp and the speaker, and am going to use smaller gauge wire.
Sep 5, 2020 5:52 PM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMmTlUCzPB4
Sep 5, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: I like that channel.
Sep 5, 2020 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sicklyboy do you have a bivert mod?
Sep 5, 2020 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: if not you should get one
Sep 5, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: Why?
Sep 5, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's using an IPS display
Sep 5, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So doesn't need bivert
Sep 5, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thetakeout.com/candy-maker-gives-away-factory-via-treasure-hunt-1844956347/amp
Sep 5, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Charly!!!!
Sep 5, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_yJCNNwHUOE
Sep 5, 2020 6:57 PM - Sicklyboy: Bivert mod was part of my original mod plan. Bivert chip was installed, and was in the process of tearing apart the old LCD so I could backlight it and put in the new polarizing film and holy fuck was it such a pain in the ass, so I gave up
Sep 5, 2020 6:57 PM - Sicklyboy: Then these IPS kits came out, I don't think they existed at the time.
Sep 5, 2020 6:57 PM - Sicklyboy: IPS kit isn't compatible with the bivert, it doesn't have any way to re-invert the color signal.
Sep 5, 2020 6:57 PM - Sicklyboy: So I had to remove it.
Sep 5, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to put an IPS display in my GBA
Sep 5, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm lazy and too cheap to do that lol
Sep 5, 2020 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: ohh IPS nvm then
Sep 5, 2020 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need bivert with that
Sep 5, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CReyVPJKvdA
Sep 5, 2020 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would go IPS too but i can see why some people prefer the original screen, as it looks very different
Sep 5, 2020 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i might not go IPS on a DMG actually didn't know they made IPS screen kits for those but definitely on a GBC or GBA
Sep 5, 2020 7:03 PM - Sicklyboy: IPS screen on the DMG is -so damn nice-
Sep 5, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: DMG screen just has a very retro look, all that green on green and smearing, if you're going for a DMG...
Sep 5, 2020 7:03 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm gonna put up a thread today or tomorrow detailing the build on this thing
Sep 5, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: well if you don't like green on green and smearing why a DMG lol
Sep 5, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: so for DMG just makes sense to keep it more original
Sep 5, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: otherwise gbp or gbc
Sep 5, 2020 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause literally the one appeal of the DMG is that it's the original, but it's worse in like every way
Sep 5, 2020 7:04 PM - Sicklyboy: The DMG has a very unique weight and hand-feel to it. The kit I have you can change the backlight color to green and kinda approximate what the old one was like. But much higher resolution (integer scaled) and no bluriness.
Sep 5, 2020 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i know you can change the palette
Sep 5, 2020 7:05 PM - Sicklyboy: Actually, I did put up a quick video on the mod. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyvKMG_nmEw
Sep 5, 2020 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually maybe i did see that DMG IPS kit before
Sep 5, 2020 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: unique is not the word i would use
Sep 5, 2020 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: "brick-like" is maybe more accurate
Sep 5, 2020 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's one thicc boi
Sep 5, 2020 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: the GBC felt more comfortable to me as a kid, but i have way bigger hands now, so it might be cramped
Sep 5, 2020 7:06 PM - Sicklyboy: I can say that at this point in my life the DMG is way more comfortable to hold than the GBA
Sep 5, 2020 7:06 PM - Sicklyboy: GBC*
Sep 5, 2020 7:07 PM - Sicklyboy: GBA, which I have an AGS-101 screen in mine, shit's mint. Love that thing, the most comfortable of the bunch.
Sep 5, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBA >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> everything ;O;
Sep 5, 2020 7:08 PM - Sicklyboy: Waiting on a backlit TFT kit to come in for a pocket, working on a backlit TFT kit for my GBC, want to get an IPS kit for my other Pocket as well.
Sep 5, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a GBC with a frontlight mod which is gross lol
Sep 5, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if I'd bother upgrading to something better when I could get a GBA IPS kit for probably the same price
Sep 5, 2020 7:10 PM - Sicklyboy: I just want to mod everything.
Sep 5, 2020 7:11 PM - Sicklyboy: I did a frontlight mod for my GBA which came out well, but the quality was just not great. Turned around and bought a knockoff ags-101 screen kit on ali.
Sep 5, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I want to fix up the Renegade labs DMG Pi kit thing and make it not shit lol
Sep 5, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That would be nice if it was all fit together properly and worked nice
Sep 5, 2020 7:15 PM - Sicklyboy: I should do my next console video with proper recorded audio from my headset, and my webcam on a tripod with me behind it.
Sep 5, 2020 7:15 PM - Sicklyboy: Better than cell phone video.
Sep 5, 2020 7:22 PM - Sicklyboy: https://photos.app.goo.gl/816CemddsMBcoUeFA 3d printed an adapter to use a 23mm speaker in the DMG's 28mm slot.
Sep 5, 2020 7:24 PM - Sicklyboy: Nice, hot air rework station came in today 
Sep 5, 2020 7:32 PM - Ryccardo: aww
Sep 5, 2020 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: what are you reworking?
Sep 5, 2020 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i got a hakko fx-888d last year but i'm not comfortable with hot air, i'd rather just avoid that completely
Sep 5, 2020 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: too easy to melt stuff, or desolder nearby components and never be able to get them back on properly
Sep 5, 2020 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least normal soldering is precision work and i am fine with that as i'm not a coffee drinker, with hot air precision is out the window
Sep 5, 2020 8:02 PM - Sicklyboy: Not reworking much yet but will have to replace a surface mount cap on the gbc for the audio amp to work properly
Sep 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Sicklyboy: One of the big surface mount cans
Sep 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Sicklyboy: COULD do it with just a normal iron but hot air ought to make it a little easier
Sep 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Sicklyboy: Alright just rewired the amp on the DMG
Sep 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Sicklyboy: Old: https://photos.app.goo.gl/jCN8PHA2i9QEZdCX6
Sep 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Sicklyboy: New: https://photos.app.goo.gl/1wpPxcQcHqZoeqQD9
Sep 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Sicklyboy: Gotta stick it down still but it's so much nicer
Sep 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Sicklyboy: Hopefully the wires won't get squeezed by the front case now
Sep 5, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah you can do the big caps no problem with a soldering iron
Sep 5, 2020 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think hot air will make it much easier, because hot air is not easy
Sep 5, 2020 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: people generally only use it when they need to
Sep 5, 2020 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it makes desoldering components with a lot of pins easier, but it doesn't make soldering them any easier, generally speaking
Sep 5, 2020 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just needed for some things like BGA
Sep 5, 2020 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's the thicc cable for?
Sep 5, 2020 8:15 PM - Sicklyboy: On the old pic?
Sep 5, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Sep 5, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that looks thick enough to carry many amps
Sep 5, 2020 8:18 PM - Sicklyboy: lol the board is sitting on top of a case for a micro screwdriver kit, that's a stupid flex extension it came with
Sep 5, 2020 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Sep 5, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda similar to what the ifixit it comes with but it doesn't say "FLEXIBLE EXTENSION" on it and it's not permanently bent
Sep 5, 2020 8:33 PM - Sicklyboy: yep, pretty much
Sep 5, 2020 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: on an unrelated note, that'd be a good nickname for my penis
Sep 5, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: Flexible extension? Or "Permanently bent"?
Sep 5, 2020 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: either works, but i was thinking the former
Sep 5, 2020 8:55 PM - Sicklyboy: hmmmm speaker isn't working now.
Sep 5, 2020 10:13 PM - Sicklyboy: Was playing around with it and I think the amplifier IC on the board had a bad solder joint. I could press on it with my tweezers and it'd start working, letting off would make it either cut out entirely or lose an audio channel.
Sep 5, 2020 10:13 PM - Sicklyboy: Conveniently I just got a hot air rework station.
Sep 5, 2020 10:13 PM - Sicklyboy: And now it's fixed.
Sep 5, 2020 10:42 PM - Sicklyboy: In related news, I looked on the handheldlegend website a little bit ago, looking to buy a few more amp boards (they're sold out, naturally)
Sep 5, 2020 10:42 PM - Sicklyboy: Saw that as of the past few days there's now a v2.0 of the replacement PSU board for the DMG
Sep 5, 2020 10:42 PM - Sicklyboy: I have the v1.0 board.
Sep 5, 2020 10:42 PM - Sicklyboy: There was a review on it for the 1.0 saying ever since installing that their flash carts don't work.
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 PM - Sicklyboy: The RetroSix website (manufacturer of the cleanpower DMG PSU) answered in a question for the v2.0 that one of the changes is it now works with flash carts.
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm buying one because I want to use flash carts in this DMG eventually, but...
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 PM - Sicklyboy: Out of the games I currently have, the one that I consistently can't get to work in it now
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 PM - Sicklyboy: Is Pokemon Green. A rep cart.
Sep 5, 2020 10:43 PM - Sicklyboy: Big hmm.
Sep 5, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it might be worth a fee bucks if its original
Sep 5, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Few even
Sep 5, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh you mean repo hmmm could be original?
Sep 5, 2020 11:29 PM - Sicklyboy: green = reproduction cart
Sep 5, 2020 11:29 PM - Sicklyboy: It's an English green that's the version that's built off of red or blue or something.
Sep 5, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only had Gold and loved it lol
Sep 5, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly hmmm i think it is the only legit Pokemon game I own lol
Sep 6, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sicklyboy: there is a reliable way to tell if you have a cold joint, just give every joint a good tug with tweezers and see if they move
Sep 6, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have silver and it's not even legit
Sep 6, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: but at least i have 3 copies of sapphire and 2 of them are boxed
Sep 6, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: and one ruby
Sep 6, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: i bought a SP off a friend and he sent me 2 boxed copies of sapphire along with it lol
Sep 6, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: those are probably worth more than what i paid him for it
Sep 6, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just wanted a SP and an extra GBA-GC link cable
Sep 6, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: to try some 2 player FFCC and zelda 4SA
Sep 6, 2020 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: which i did play some 2 player 4SA and it wasn't really any better than single player
Sep 6, 2020 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably need 4 player for the best experience in taht game
Sep 6, 2020 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: that*
Sep 6, 2020 12:41 AM - Sicklyboy: The amplifier IC is far too small to pull any of its 10 legs with a tweezer. It's smaller than a pea.
Sep 6, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pull the legs off that poor little IC you monster!!! Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 7, 2020)

Sep 6, 2020 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i soldered an IC smaller than a pea just a few months ago
Sep 6, 2020 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: was no problem
Sep 6, 2020 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: pics:
Sep 6, 2020 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbutxfwzan0c6s7/20190818_223344.jpg?dl=0
Sep 6, 2020 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/3qgbk8dp5p4tzhs/20190818_224846.jpg?dl=0
Sep 6, 2020 4:26 AM - Sicklyboy: https://photos.app.goo.gl/b8Ap8Vnnuh21NMZe6
Sep 6, 2020 4:26 AM - Sicklyboy: That's the IC
Sep 6, 2020 4:27 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm not hitting that with a soldering iron.
Sep 6, 2020 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: what's wrong with it?
Sep 6, 2020 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can't do much wrong with a soldering iron as long as you have a steady hand, but you can remove all those nearby tiny caps/resistors/whatever very easily with hot air
Sep 6, 2020 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you're just touching up the solder joints, drag soldering is your friend
Sep 6, 2020 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: and flux
Sep 6, 2020 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: way easier than messing with hot air
Sep 6, 2020 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't actually matter how tiny the pins are, drag soldering still works
Sep 6, 2020 4:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: the techniques are the same regardless of size
Sep 6, 2020 4:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: drag across the pins until everything looks neat and shiny and if you get a bridge, drag along the bridged pins
Sep 6, 2020 4:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: and use flux
Sep 6, 2020 4:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't stress that enough
Sep 6, 2020 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Laser soldering should be a thing with like 3D print kind of automation like a camera eye then on the PC you designate targets
Sep 6, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be expensive but the ease of repair
Sep 6, 2020 8:18 AM - Ericthegreat: You can solder that.
Sep 6, 2020 8:19 AM - Ericthegreat: Btw I have a ksger 2.1s from aliexpress, works great
Sep 6, 2020 8:19 AM - Ericthegreat: All the cool guys are using the pens now though (ts100)
Sep 6, 2020 8:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/QkQqlaJ
Sep 6, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know what that is Veho but it looks delicious
Sep 6, 2020 11:26 AM - p1ngpong: Its called a heart attack wrapped in paper
Sep 6, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 6, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xL50IHf
Sep 6, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iQqY19n
Sep 6, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wAK4tDh
Sep 6, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/09/04/amd-reportedly-dropping-big-navi-prices-following-geforce-rtx-30-series-announcement/
Sep 6, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ I read that last night 
Sep 6, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems like once again AMD will just be the budget option lol
Sep 6, 2020 1:33 PM - Arras: Honestly not really anything wrong with that if it's a good budget option, there's plenty of people who don't necessarily want to get the best most expensive thing
Sep 6, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, it's just I wish AMD would be competitive with their products rather than "oh well here's our best option, it's basically a 3070 but hey it's cheap so there you go!"
Sep 6, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Force Nvidia to be more competitive with their pricing
Sep 6, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SzAMFxc.mp4
Sep 6, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Put some of that R&D magic into their GPUs now instead of basically all CPU
Sep 6, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia hasn't had any proper competition in quite a while now
Sep 6, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to see Intel's dedicated GPUs do that, but I kinda doubt it lol
Sep 6, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: Has Intel ever had really high end GPUs?
Sep 6, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but they've been working on high end dedicated graphics for the last few years
Sep 6, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA Intel Xe
Sep 6, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should have their first consumer models out at some point next year
Sep 6, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: To go with "Intel He" and "Intel She"?   
Sep 6, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: I'm out of the loop. I know of their integrated graphics but never heard of the Xe thing.
Sep 6, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: Will the new Xbox have that?
Sep 6, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, Sexbox and PS5 are all AMD
Sep 6, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: ...the budget card maker?  
Sep 6, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 6, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Sep 6, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPUs they're putting in Sexbox and PS5 are supposed to rival the RTX 2080
Sep 6, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, the GPU that just got fucking destroyed by Nvidia's new gen 
Sep 6, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: They must have known Nvidia was working on something new, they probably went with the older generation to save money.
Sep 6, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: "Hey, we'll be releasing more powerful chips soon, want in on the action?" "Nah."
Sep 6, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, the GPU in the new consoles isn't an older one
Sep 6, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's their latest one lol
Sep 6, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That they haven't released for desktop PCs yet
Sep 6, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: Oh.
Sep 6, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: LOL
Sep 6, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: Well now that's just silly.
Sep 6, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Sep 6, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See everyone was super excited and hyped cuz hey now the consoles can compete with super high end PCs for cheaper!!
Sep 6, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and then Nvidia drops Ampere and it's significantly better 
Sep 6, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: But still, getting the PS5/Xbox [whatever] deal is pretty sweet.
Sep 6, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah for sure, if you don't already have a gaming PC then getting one of the consoles will probably be much cheaper
Sep 6, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $500 is my bet for both, given their hardware
Sep 6, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: I wonder who gets picked for the inevitable mid-generation upgraded versions.
Sep 6, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: No I meant it's a sweet deal for AMD, they get to sell a few million GPUs.
Sep 6, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah I suppose lol
Sep 6, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not actually sure if they'll do mid-gen bumps this time around, the hardware they're using isn't outdated at launch like PS4/Xboner
Sep 6, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a lot of room to work with before it becomes shit vs PS4/Xboner where it was kinda shit to begin with lol
Sep 6, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: I guess.
Sep 6, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So AMD wont beat Nvidia this year Iol
Sep 6, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why are wafers round....
Sep 6, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleepy time
Sep 6, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I ordered some vaguely spicy pizza but forgot to ask for sweet peppers instead of hot peppers so now I have to power through the hot peppers like the timid yet determined wimp that I am.
Sep 6, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: I like spicy food, but I can't really stand it, so I sweat and wimper a lot.
Sep 6, 2020 2:28 PM - Flame: the shitbox is full of fat bastards
Sep 6, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: Hey now, I'm not fat, I'm festively plump.
Sep 6, 2020 2:46 PM - DinohScene: p1ng keeps me starved
Sep 6, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: He's keeping you lean and mean.
Sep 6, 2020 3:03 PM - DinohScene: lots and lots of protein
Sep 6, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you don't like spicy food, why did you buy a spicy pizza
Sep 6, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh nvm i see
Sep 6, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what makes it good though
Sep 6, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: the feeling that you're slowly dying as you're eating
Sep 6, 2020 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: everyone gets that feeling, people who eat a lot of hot food just take more to get to that level
Sep 6, 2020 4:08 PM - Sicklyboy: Man was that a caffeine headache? That never happens.
Sep 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: A lot of things never happen until they do.
Sep 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: Hangover.
Sep 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: Back pain.
Sep 6, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: Caffeine headache.
Sep 6, 2020 4:15 PM - Sicklyboy: Oh hey I had back pain last night
Sep 6, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool story bro
Sep 6, 2020 4:19 PM - Sicklyboy: thx glad u liked it
Sep 6, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: I slept weird last night and today everything hurts.
Sep 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: Also, you know that nerve in your elbow, the one that makes your whole arm tingle if you hit it? It got pinched somehow and now the arm is fucking tingling all the time.
Sep 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: Although it might be some other nerve up the ladder, closer to the spine.
Sep 6, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: That is now bent and crooked, because of the stupid bed and stupid sleep.
Sep 6, 2020 4:37 PM - Sicklyboy: I thought this channel was going to be all clickbaity "haha I have 9m subs and I'm just gonna post garbage" but this is legit cool af. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqidD7kVnxY
Sep 6, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: Yeah the channel is pretty neat.
Sep 6, 2020 5:09 PM - reptarsroar: Hello everyone, hoping to reach any SOCOM FTB players back in the day, you can still play online in 2020!
Sep 6, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: Bought a bunch of Polly Pocket sets for the kids, now I want to buy the whole range.
Sep 6, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: 
Sep 6, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: Tiny diorama thingies.
Sep 6, 2020 5:40 PM - Veho: I would buy Mighty Max but they don't make 'em no mo'.
Sep 6, 2020 7:43 PM - Memoir: FTB was fun and all, but I don't have a PSP anymore and it was riddled with cheaters.
Sep 6, 2020 9:05 PM - Sicklyboy: I hate trying to track down issues on my truck.
Sep 6, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: What's wrong with it?
Sep 6, 2020 9:09 PM - Veho: BEDTIME NOW
Sep 6, 2020 9:09 PM - Veho: Good night.
Sep 6, 2020 9:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Aside from everything? One issue I'm trying to track down right now is why it doesn't like to start without me feathering the throttle. Just cleaned the throttle body, don't think it'll help. COuld be one of a half dozen sensors. Could be one of the 8 fuel injectors. Could be the fuel pump. Who knows.
Sep 6, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i don't know that nerve, but i have a nerve like that in my knee, which if lightly touched in the perfect spot intense pain shoots up through my leg
Sep 6, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: its been like that ever since my cousin tripped me by pulling on her phone charger cord RIGHT as i was walking by
Sep 6, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: sometimes it happens by accident just from brushing up against something
Sep 6, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Nvidia-GeForce-RTX-3080-doubles-up-on-the-RTX-2080-and-is-up-to-60-faster-than-the-RTX-2080-Ti-on-CompuBench-to-give-AMD-and-Big-Navi-a-hard-target-to-hit.492276.0.html < Whew, goddamn
Sep 6, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On average 100% faster than a 2080 Super and 50% faster than a 2080 ti
Sep 6, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD gets better and better but Nvidia is merciless
Sep 6, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just such a big goddamn upgrade lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My OCed Ti is just mid tier now lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anything less than the 2080 is low end? Lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just keeps making me more and more hyped lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 17th can't come soon enough lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait for the 2090 Super Ti OC edition lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3GHz out of the box 32GBs lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: $2999.99 lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fancy phone, fancy GPU, my birthday...September is a truly blessed month ;O;
Sep 6, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Congratularatiins!
Sep 6, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still love my new phone lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not fancy but fancy enough lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can snag a 3080 on launch day, it'd probably show up on my birthday lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad might snag the Galaxy Fold 2 on release, too, cuz he's thinking of swapping from SprinT-Mobile lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To Verizon or AT&T, whatever gives better service for the more outer areas his service guys go to these days lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So get to play with a fancy phone and a fancy GPU in like the same week lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-168-of-rtx-2080-performance-in-cuda-and-opencl-benchmarks
Sep 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Techgasm Tom lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably need a nap after lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been fucking dying without tech stuff to fuck with lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Last month or so has been awful, been so fucking bored lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah even goodwill has been dry
Sep 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Deathly so. The Nabi tab was a nice distraction, but not by much lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol short lived
Sep 6, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They've had a bunch of old Atari PCs up, 800s and such
Sep 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course they go for way expensive lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost picked up an ancient gpu lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I saw some old Nvidia stuff lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From the good ol AGP days
Sep 6, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diamond Nvidia card
Sep 6, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably the same card lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think so yeah lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still had the box is what caught my eye lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/102607925
Sep 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, definitely same thing lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw that, too lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14 bucks down from 10,000 lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had it listed for $10k earlier lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never gonna get more than a couple hundred I guarantee lol
Sep 6, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 14 bucks is about what its worth
Sep 6, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scrap
Sep 7, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/crysis-remastereds-highest-graphics-setting-is-called-can-it-run-crysis/
Sep 7, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 7, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: i should make that the first game I try with the 3080 lol
Sep 7, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably try and do a review of it 
Sep 7, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Along with my phone 
Sep 7, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/2020/09/swanky-new-american-seafood-restaurant-opens-in-downtown-ypsilanti.html?outputType=amp
Sep 7, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i look forward to the reviews
Sep 7, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/2020/09/swanky-new-american-seafood-restaurant-opens-in-downtown-ypsilanti.html?outputType=amp
Sep 7, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops lol
Sep 7, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amds-storemi-v2-updates-support-400-series-amd-chipsets-added
Sep 7, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats the one
Sep 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat
Sep 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't use it loll
Sep 7, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey that's nice
Sep 7, 2020 1:36 AM - Sicklyboy: Fuck yeah, discount sushi from the grocery store
Sep 7, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooooo food poisoning!
Sep 7, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 7, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 7, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking on it, I don't think I've had sushi in a few years now 
Sep 7, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a shame, love me some sushi
Sep 7, 2020 1:39 AM - Sicklyboy: Hasn't steered me wrong yet
Sep 7, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom eat your wifes sushi lol
Sep 7, 2020 2:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 7, 2020 2:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0LYPiurIK0
Sep 7, 2020 2:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gObJ143oCPg
Sep 7, 2020 2:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTEABb1Ck_U


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 8, 2020)

Sep 7, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zkog8Qkkj6g
Sep 7, 2020 6:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ubIpwtN
Sep 7, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So much wood lol
Sep 7, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: At least it won't rust.
Sep 7, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: Might get termites though.
Sep 7, 2020 7:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3c56YiP.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might have pucked Jessica from who framed roger rabbit
Sep 7, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Picked
Sep 7, 2020 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Sep 7, 2020 9:20 AM - Veho: Holly Would from Cool World.
Sep 7, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/THZI03FQZgQ
Sep 7, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: Good old Dick.
Sep 7, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZcBJRwc
Sep 7, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol pee controller
Sep 7, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xQntd8L
Sep 7, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/I2KlPm5
Sep 7, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1ulmCvP
Sep 7, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cRExC4I
Sep 7, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: Awwww.
Sep 7, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not all my links are gross lol
Sep 7, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AQ0ZwPS.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNChsYNpV0U
Sep 7, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: Kebab.
Sep 7, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Star Trek dump https://imgur.com/gallery/RG9POmj
Sep 7, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tZP1zcsKSs3LUzKM2C0UjWosLBINrJISTNLTk0zMTRMtrQyqEhMNLY0NLQ0TjQ2NDRPtTDyEk4vSk0sUSguTSpWSMxLUcjNL0oFABXhFgU&q=great+subs+and+more&oq=great+subs+abd&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46j0l2.7681j0j7&client=ms-android-xiaomi-rvo3&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#lkt=LocalPoiPhotos&trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_f:nav,rc_ludocids:12265854385913953922,rc_q:Great%2520Subs%2520%2526%2520Mo
Sep 7, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's a place sort of near me they make delicious crap lol
Sep 7, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: Worst tagline for a restaurant, ever.
Sep 7, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: "Delicious crap."
Sep 7, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFaMp-V-MU4
Sep 7, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fYXDy6U.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 2:31 PM - Flame: https://i.imgur.com/qqTWj6N.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xeig8do.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 2:44 PM - Flame: i would like to discover Jeri Ryan in a deep dark Voyage
Sep 7, 2020 2:44 PM - Flame: 
Sep 7, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol deep inch 9 the rear frontier?
Sep 7, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gBgXH7eyRo4 one of the best game cinematics ever....
Sep 7, 2020 2:50 PM - Flame: the deepest rear frontier
Sep 7, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OoYYl1E.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 3:07 PM - Flame: Onix >
Sep 7, 2020 3:51 PM - Veho: Lickitung.
Sep 7, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RXMl63r.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 5:04 PM - T-hug: https://i.imgur.com/U9skim6.jpg
Sep 7, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: Because the idea of smoking it is baked (ha!) into her long-term memory. Short term memory is still shot.
Sep 7, 2020 5:19 PM - Sicklyboy: Guess I should go outside and put the new steering stabilizer on my truck.
Sep 7, 2020 5:20 PM - Sicklyboy: Should be easy? Just two bolts afaik.
Sep 7, 2020 5:21 PM - Sicklyboy: Why didn't I give the new one to the shop to install when they did my front end. They have to remove it as part of the work they did lol
Sep 7, 2020 5:24 PM - Sicklyboy: Alright yeah that should take me like 10 minutes lol time to stop being lazy
Sep 7, 2020 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: cause they'd probably charge extra anyway 
Sep 7, 2020 5:39 PM - Sicklyboy: I should get my LED light bar wired up again too.
Sep 7, 2020 5:39 PM - Sicklyboy: Dad had it manually hooked to a switch and would leave it on during the day for some fucking reason.
Sep 7, 2020 5:40 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm tying it in to the high beam circuit with a relay.
Sep 7, 2020 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALy6e7GbDRQ
Sep 7, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkMs4o0_wC8
Sep 7, 2020 10:29 PM - OctoAori20: o/
Sep 7, 2020 11:03 PM - OctoAori20: Hoy
Sep 7, 2020 11:40 PM - OctoAori20: Man, I'm absolutely done with Inner Agent 3's shenanigans, I've been highly tempted to hack another weapon to use in that fight just to dunk on IA3
Sep 8, 2020 12:01 AM - DinohScene: Agent 3 died of a "mysterious" heart attack, your new partner will be agent 5
Sep 8, 2020 12:01 AM - DinohScene: Number 4 called in sick
Sep 8, 2020 12:04 AM - OctoAori20: LMAO yes
Sep 8, 2020 12:04 AM - OctoAori20: Agent 3 dying under "mysterious" circumstances~
Sep 8, 2020 12:22 AM - OctoAori20: But first: Pizzatime lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxZH_Fp70Bs
Sep 8, 2020 1:38 AM - Sicklyboy: ok didn't rewire the light bar because I got lazy and it was kinda hot, couldn't get the old steering stabilizer out because its mounting stud was stuck in the pitman arm and I need to take it to my buddy's house where I have air tools.
Sep 8, 2020 1:38 AM - Sicklyboy: Good news is that the old steering stabilizer isn't actually bad.
Sep 8, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: the knutin valve was bad?
Sep 8, 2020 2:00 AM - OctoAori20: Pizza status: consumed
Sep 8, 2020 3:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Got me a big ol tub of CBD gummies.
Sep 8, 2020 3:18 AM - Sicklyboy: They taste like shit lmao
Sep 8, 2020 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didnt they have other flavors? (Kidding)
Sep 8, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tub Girl Flavor should be an Ice cream flavor lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 9, 2020)

Sep 8, 2020 4:36 AM - aadz93: just find a Delta 8 thc cart, they're sold as CBD and it's legal, it thc from hemp and not cannabis, no you can't tell the difference
Sep 8, 2020 5:26 AM - OctoAori20: Well great
Sep 8, 2020 5:27 AM - OctoAori20: I'm apparently not allowed to jig my Switch because the other person in this apartment is angrily paranoid that I'd wreck it
Sep 8, 2020 6:33 AM - OctoAori20: It's especially ridiculous since it's basically *my* Nintendo Switch I've owned since launch
Sep 8, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKJhNbp3r2E
Sep 8, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNdD6sbrM0E
Sep 8, 2020 8:22 AM - Ericthegreat: OctoAori20 use homebrew and you might get banned from online, just so you know
Sep 8, 2020 8:23 AM - OctoAori20: I only intend using it for offline stuff like Octo Expansion and such
Sep 8, 2020 8:36 AM - OctoAori20: No way I'd risk going online with homebrew on, I'd make sure to shut it off to go to the normal, non-homebrew mode on the Switch 
Sep 8, 2020 8:36 AM - OctoAori20: I'm rather careful like that I guess with certain things
Sep 8, 2020 9:43 AM - DinohScene: Hey Octo, you do know that access to the shoutbox requires you to give me 2 slices of your pizza right?
Sep 8, 2020 9:49 AM - OctoAori20: Pffff lmao
Sep 8, 2020 9:49 AM - OctoAori20: It's Roundtable Pizza 
Sep 8, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: Most pizzas are round.
Sep 8, 2020 9:52 AM - OctoAori20: Fair point.
Sep 8, 2020 10:19 AM - OctoAori20: I should probably sleep since it's 3 in the morning lol
Sep 8, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: Sleep is overrated.
Sep 8, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleep whats that? lol
Sep 8, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am vampire I sleep a little during the daytime and feed at night lol
Sep 8, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2QXSgwj
Sep 8, 2020 10:43 AM - OctoAori20: Ah yes, retro tech
Sep 8, 2020 10:43 AM - OctoAori20: All the images in that gallery remind me of The 8-Bit Guy
Sep 8, 2020 10:44 AM - OctoAori20: As well as TechMoan
Sep 8, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: TechMoan is great.
Sep 8, 2020 10:45 AM - OctoAori20: He makes excellent videos.
Sep 8, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: He's more about retro HiFi than retro computers though.
Sep 8, 2020 11:14 AM - DinohScene: quality youtube content creators
Sep 8, 2020 11:14 AM - DinohScene: I'm so proud
Sep 8, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I make crap youtube videos lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GTAV in 4K is probably my best one lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vo5g4kxs4UU
Sep 8, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shameless self promotion lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to add voice over to my videos but I have no time lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:56 AM - DinohScene: First thing you do is ignore a bunch of people and punch 1 pillock
Sep 8, 2020 11:56 AM - DinohScene: squeaker rando 1v1 beach Lzzz
Sep 8, 2020 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:00 PM - DinohScene: in all seriousness, I really ought to get a new laptop
Sep 8, 2020 12:00 PM - DinohScene: took me a minute to load in that video
Sep 8, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it is 4K content? Lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:03 PM - DinohScene: that was on 720p
Sep 8, 2020 12:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh
Sep 8, 2020 12:04 PM - DinohScene: me lappy is older then your average switch owner
Sep 8, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm drug kenenthk and steal a kidney lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:05 PM - DinohScene: sound's like a good plan! tho it wouldn't bring up that much on the black market
Sep 8, 2020 12:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pentium D?
Sep 8, 2020 12:05 PM - DinohScene: younger fresher lesser abused organs is what they demand
Sep 8, 2020 12:05 PM - DinohScene: pentium Double D 
Sep 8, 2020 12:05 PM - DinohScene: heyooo!
Sep 8, 2020 12:06 PM - DinohScene: it's a C2D T9500
Sep 8, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phaa they want too much lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol those are good but yeah starting to hit EOL
Sep 8, 2020 12:07 PM - DinohScene: 4 GB of DDR2 : D
Sep 8, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i have a mobo with a C2D next to me
Sep 8, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: E8500 lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 8 GBs of RAM though i think DDR2 800 or something
Sep 8, 2020 12:08 PM - DinohScene: Hah, me pa gotten the same from a neighbour of him
Sep 8, 2020 12:09 PM - DinohScene: exact same bloody CPU
Sep 8, 2020 12:09 PM - DinohScene: ohh neat
Sep 8, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its all top end for its time lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Audigy X Fi Fatality edition
Sep 8, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PCI lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Radeon 4870 IceQ edition lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:11 PM - DinohScene: not bad
Sep 8, 2020 12:11 PM - DinohScene: turn it into a dedicated XP machine
Sep 8, 2020 12:11 PM - DinohScene: be ahead of the hipsters that want to game on XP
Sep 8, 2020 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly have that in mind lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw an old sata 500GB drive in it lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XP had better sound drivers anyway 
Sep 8, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid Microsoft killed off Direct Sound after XP...
Sep 8, 2020 12:16 PM - DinohScene: XP doesn't support TRIM does it?
Sep 8, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that i know of
Sep 8, 2020 12:17 PM - DinohScene: hm can't exactly future proof it then ;p
Sep 8, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a third party driver from like one of the hard drive companies...
Sep 8, 2020 12:18 PM - DinohScene: then again, I doubt it matters much, it's not like you're using it as a daily driver nor would the SSD be impacted in such a way that you'd have to replace it every year
Sep 8, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XP just needs a smallish mechanical drive
Sep 8, 2020 12:20 PM - DinohScene: yeh
Sep 8, 2020 12:20 PM - DinohScene: get a couple of brand new 1 TBs ;p
Sep 8, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol can XO use 1TB?
Sep 8, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: XP even lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might have to partition it...
Sep 8, 2020 12:21 PM - DinohScene: I think it can
Sep 8, 2020 12:21 PM - DinohScene: SP3
Sep 8, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus i think most XP games where on CD lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tiny lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:24 PM - DinohScene: later ones aren't : D
Sep 8, 2020 12:24 PM - DinohScene: but they're best played on 7
Sep 8, 2020 12:24 PM - DinohScene: cus fuck Vista
Sep 8, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember Diablo 2 shocking me with like 3 CDs lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vista was great for one thing..
Sep 8, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Video wallpapers lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:26 PM - DinohScene: 7 can do it as well
Sep 8, 2020 12:26 PM - DinohScene: Dreamtheme enabler
Sep 8, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it work on 10?
Sep 8, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some 4K video loop would be nice....
Sep 8, 2020 12:27 PM - DinohScene: no clue
Sep 8, 2020 12:27 PM - DinohScene: I'm not using 10
Sep 8, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:28 PM - DinohScene: I can see if I can find the Dreamtheme enabler
Sep 8, 2020 12:28 PM - DinohScene: I think I got it somewhere
Sep 8, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why are they emailing me.... I was never in the boy scouts and a scout master was never in me....
Sep 8, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if i could get money if i claimed a scout master made me earn a blumpkin badge
Sep 8, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/9/8/21426866/xiaomi-poco-x3-nfc-hands-on-price-specs-release
Sep 8, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like....
Sep 8, 2020 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to break my phone to get that one lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: 
Sep 8, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Send me your Note 9  
Sep 8, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: We're getting that one anyway.
Sep 8, 2020 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, budget phone with 120hz
Sep 8, 2020 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The future is now!
Sep 8, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: But only LCD  
Sep 8, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: OLED master race  ;O;
Sep 8, 2020 12:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's pretty gross lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: " POCO X3 NFC boasts incredible performance that lasts *up to two days on one charge*"
Sep 8, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: I mean I know they're "smartphones" and have "specs" and therefore consume a lot of "power" but I'm still not used to charging phones more often than once a week.
Sep 8, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome to the future old man
Sep 8, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: Apparently this has "self-cleaning speakers". How long have phones had self-cleaning speakers?
Sep 8, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I charge my current phone at least 2 times a day 
Sep 8, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: You may repeat your previous sentence, louder.
Sep 8, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: My hearing isn't what it used to be.
Sep 8, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, I've never heard of self cleaning speakers 
Sep 8, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did they just like...blast sound as loud as possible to remove dust? Lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: https://www.gizchina.com/2019/10/21/redmi-8-and-redmi-8a-offer-self-cleaning-dust-free-speakers/
Sep 8, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 8, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: Apparently.
Sep 8, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weird lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like that'd be bad for the lifespan of the speaker
Sep 8, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be hilarious if it just blew it lol
Sep 8, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: A set of tiny bellows that blows air through the speaker grille.
Sep 8, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: But with a tiny whistle on each, so they can tweet a melody while they clean.
Sep 8, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah this phone can clean its speaker lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bx6MhDw.jpg
Sep 8, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He became one with the truck
Sep 8, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: "Hey guys mind if I play some Nirvana?"
Sep 8, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OShR1tb.png
Sep 8, 2020 1:24 PM - Veho: That's a hefty schnitzel.
Sep 8, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/9/8/21426866/xiaomi-poco-x3-nfc-hands-on-price-specs-release
Sep 8, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Samsung is wayyyy too ad heavy for what they charge for a phone
Sep 8, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: You linked to the Poco article again.
Sep 8, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird....
Sep 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-update-policy-poll-results-1154430/
Sep 8, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Second time I did that lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleepy in my old age i should be asleep but i cant sleep 
Sep 8, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: Wait so Samsung's new update policy is to support their phones for a whole entire 3 years from release?
Sep 8, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: Fuckers.
Sep 8, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How dare they?
Sep 8, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't they know they're supposed to pressure you into buying a new phone every 8 months!
Sep 8, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah so they can send more advertising 
Sep 8, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No need to sell you a new phone if they are still making money off the one lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: I _am_ getting old.
Sep 8, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: I was under the illusion that the manufacturer would support a $1000 device for more than two-three years by default.
Sep 8, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: And here they're touting it as some huge favor.
Sep 8, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: FUCKERS
Sep 8, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho they should....
Sep 8, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My ancient Shield TV is still getting updates lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come on Nvidia its time for shield TV 2
Sep 8, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They worked that way for a while, until they realized that oh geez consumers will actually spend $1000 every year for a new phone!
Sep 8, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: no they won't
Sep 8, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ape users will but they are special lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: no they won't
Sep 8, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The millions of people who upgrade their phone every year says otherwise 
Sep 8, 2020 1:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: they 1. don't buy new or 2. don't buy the latest model or 3. don't buy flagships
Sep 8, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom people also eat tide pods....
Sep 8, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye people do buy these things and lots of them.... Not sure why though lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly prevalent in the US for the most part
Sep 8, 2020 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: very small minority
Sep 8, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly happens because the majority of people pay for their phones monthly vs one lump sum, so they can justify getting a new upgrade every year because "hey it's only $10 more a month than I already pay! What a steal!" etc etc
Sep 8, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol also Drs Lawers and other people who like to spend money
Sep 8, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to not spend money on phones so I can spend money on PC stuff lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also things like the "iPhone upgrade program!" and such, where you pay some set monthly price and then you just get a new phone every year lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta save up for that 3090 Ti lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Samsung copied Apple on that one at some point, too
Sep 8, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think there will be a 3090 Ti
Sep 8, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3090 is a Titan replacement, and they've never really done a Titan Ti lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I guess they've never done a "consumer" level Titan before so eh
Sep 8, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ti XC edition
Sep 8, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably RGB 
Sep 8, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What, you don't want one of these? https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/XgrD4M2XrfeurfqZJCva53-650-80.jpg
Sep 8, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be an all RGB faceplate I think 
Sep 8, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just give me stealth matt black lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually... That vanta black
Sep 8, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like the one nice thing I like about the Founders Edition design, it's not full of RGB lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just black and silver and ugly lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LIKE THE OLD DAYS, WERE PCBS WERE GREEN OR BABY SHIT ORANGE
Sep 8, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black PCBs if you wher lucky lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure there will be something better than the 3090
Sep 8, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4090 for sure lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: either titan or 3090 ti
Sep 8, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50% faster than the 3090 totally leaving AMD wondering how Nvidia is doing it
Sep 8, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2022 launch date
Sep 8, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm 2025 will have fhe 5090 lol
Sep 8, 2020 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: they always leave spots open for future models
Sep 8, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Real time AI
Sep 8, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First it was transform and lighting then it was physx then it was ray tracing!!! Now we bring you true AI!!!
Sep 8, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/evga-teases-geforce-rtx-3090-ftw3-with-a-21ghz-manual-overclock
Sep 8, 2020 3:14 PM - Veho: So it's already the fastest graphics card out there, but let's overclock it for the fuck of it.
Sep 8, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: Let's see how fast it explodes.
Sep 8, 2020 3:17 PM - Veho: Anyhow. Microsoft has announced the Xbone series S and series X. Series E when?
Sep 8, 2020 3:22 PM - GalacticWarsHalloween: Nothing will buy a PS5 or a Series X because RTX 3090 will save my life.
Sep 8, 2020 3:30 PM - Sicklyboy: Man I woke up with a slightly better mood than normal today
Sep 8, 2020 3:31 PM - Sicklyboy: And now I have to interview someone in 30 minutes
Sep 8, 2020 3:31 PM - Sicklyboy: So that good mood is gone.
Sep 8, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: Sucks.
Sep 8, 2020 3:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UVN899L.png
Sep 8, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: ;O;
Sep 8, 2020 3:46 PM - Sicklyboy: goteem
Sep 8, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: 
Sep 8, 2020 3:48 PM - Sicklyboy: He sure showed you, buddy
Sep 8, 2020 3:48 PM - T-hug: Wow.
Sep 8, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: le maximum edge
Sep 8, 2020 4:09 PM - DinohScene: oh my
Sep 8, 2020 4:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Rekt
Sep 8, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: OH YEAH !
Sep 8, 2020 6:41 PM - Memoir: Rip Veho
Sep 8, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho I hope you banned him
Sep 8, 2020 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that said animal and plant remains turn to dirt and fertilize the earth and the cycle goes on, so you were just wrong anyway 
Sep 8, 2020 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: human trash destroys nature
Sep 8, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Fine, does that mean I can drag a cow carcass to the beach and leave it there?  
Sep 8, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: I didn't even delete the post, VinsCool did.
Sep 8, 2020 7:41 PM - Veho: I'm just amazed he missed the joke by so much and got that butthurt over it.
Sep 8, 2020 7:52 PM - OctoAori20: Hoy o/
Sep 8, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: Sup.
Sep 8, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: stuff doesn't grow on the beach silly
Sep 8, 2020 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: think like a wild animal
Sep 8, 2020 9:36 PM - OctoAori20: Not much!
Sep 8, 2020 9:36 PM - OctoAori20: Just had lunch.
Sep 8, 2020 9:51 PM - cearp: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crdEw3ZgzpA very cool
Sep 8, 2020 9:58 PM - Veho: Whoah  
Sep 8, 2020 9:59 PM - Veho: That's cool.
Sep 8, 2020 10:12 PM - OctoAori20: Man, that match of Splat Zones was such a close call-
Sep 8, 2020 10:16 PM - Flame: i hate close calls. i like my calls being far.
Sep 8, 2020 10:29 PM - OctoAori20: A teammate on my team snuck on over to the team who was holding the zone hostage and took it back like an absolute legend.
Sep 8, 2020 10:30 PM - OctoAori20: God bless that teammate.
Sep 8, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVzGCGMbrsM
Sep 8, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwEwVflru_g
Sep 8, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/09/moes-debuts-new-grande-homewrecker-burritos-thats-twice-the-size-of-the-original.html LOL
Sep 8, 2020 11:30 PM - OctoAori20: That's quite the burrito lmao
Sep 8, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, 2lb burrito
Sep 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am almost positive there is a sex pun in there too lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made like a weird kinda slow cooker italian chicken casserole thing for dinner today lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically just some italian dressing seasoning, cream of chicken soup, and cream cheese
Sep 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mixed it with rice and veggies and such, turned out ok
Sep 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am either doing lasagna or greek chicken tomorrow lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ditch thr italian dressing use lemon and pepper
Sep 8, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The rest would be perfect
Sep 8, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too zingy with the italian
Sep 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only way I use italian dressing in cooking is to go full just the italian dressing and grill
Sep 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The cream of chicken soup actually toned it way down lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but lemon zest and juice is good  LOL
Sep 8, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost thought about thinning it out with like chicken stock or something just in case but didn't end up needing it lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still sounds good
Sep 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would've done grilled italian chicken actually lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the damn grocery delivery person decided to substitute the chicken breasts I wanted for tenderloin instead
Sep 8, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So just little strips lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuuck lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could've done like "italian chicken tenders" or something dumb like that, but ehhh figured the casserole would've been a better use lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stir fry lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got like two big packages of tenderloins that I have to figure out uses for lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably do some kind of asian thing, maybe stir fry or maybe just like some general tso's chicken
Sep 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm chicken pot pie lol cut them into cubes
Sep 8, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was thinking of doing that tomorrow lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have some pie crusts I need to get rid of lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm a bitch and I buy pre-made crusts ;O;
Sep 8, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was watching some TV the other day Bob Evens or something had nee chicken pot pies...
Sep 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New lll
Sep 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pir crust is one of those easy to make but super pain in the ass at the same time things
Sep 8, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a migraine and phone typing sucks lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So pie even lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't have like a lot of space in my kitchen to go rolling out dough and such, so I almost never bother making my own doughs for things lol
Sep 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Same Tom 
Sep 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My counter space is non existent
Sep 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of my counterspace is taken up by appliances and thing, toasters, microwave, mixer, etc etc
Sep 8, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly!!
Sep 9, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could use my dining room table, but that's also kinda full of stuff ATM lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slow cooker toaster oven microwave blender
Sep 9, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly babby stuff, wife and I have been doing learning stuff with her so lots of like little craft project things and such everywhere
Sep 9, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good use of table 
Sep 9, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I ever did like a total remodel of my kitchen, I'd probably try and expand the countertops just a bit more so I can have some actual fucking room to work lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So many things I don't bother making myself just cuz I don't have room lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lottery I would have a bigger kitchen
Sep 9, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could use a new roof, when you win pls ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Need to reroof the house sometime soon, started leaking in my bedroom now ._.
Sep 9, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got it patched but that won't last long lol.
Sep 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But got a cousin who is a roofer, said he'll come out and do an estimate and make it cheapo
Sep 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just had mine done was like 12K
Sep 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If a second stimulus check thing gets sent out, then I can probably use that to pay for it
Sep 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had an estimate a year ago or so when I was first going to have it done, was just $5k
Sep 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No bad
Sep 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about getting a Tesla roof lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, roof is like 1000 sqft or so IIRC so that's about as cheap as you'll find from a random company and such
Sep 9, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Family estimate will hopefully be like $3k give or take lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:08 AM - Sicklyboy: beep
Sep 9, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz should only cost like around $1.5-2k for the materials really
Sep 9, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just look for a construction site truck free materials lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to hope the quick patch holds up for 2-3 weeks, should be about when he can get it done 
Sep 9, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna toss a tarp up there as well, to kinda lessen how much water is hitting the roof
Sep 9, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' MI weather, supposed to rain lots this week lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully no lightning ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is some sort of massive cold thing on the way?
Sep 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not here, gonna be like 70s all week
Sep 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, except today it was like 50s
Sep 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Sicklyboy: 70s sounds lovely
Sep 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Sicklyboy: It's in the 80s here this week
Sep 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its 76 at night here and 90 in the day
Sep 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 50s-low 60s = perfect temperature ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Soooooooooooooooon
Sep 9, 2020 12:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Most comfortable temperature for me is 78 degrees. I have it down to a science.
Sep 9, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like about 65-70
Sep 9, 2020 12:15 AM - Sicklyboy: Though if I'm gonna be actually working outside I'll take it cooler.
Sep 9, 2020 12:15 AM - Sicklyboy: 78 is the "driving around with my windows down or just chilling outside" temperature.
Sep 9, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 65 to train 70 just normal activities 75 i start getting lazy
Sep 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: That's my secret
Sep 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm always lazy
Sep 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I keep my house 68F in the summer lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: I sleep with the AC on full blast. Window open in the winter.
Sep 9, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the "comfortable" temp for me inside, but when I'm outside I like it nice and chilly
Sep 9, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But not "oh fuck my legs are gonna freeze off" cold
Sep 9, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So -20 is bad? Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though my new "smart" thermostat keeps changing the temperatures I set it to 
Sep 9, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn Google, I SAID 68 ALL DAY STOP CHANGING IT
Sep 9, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so stop saying 69 lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It does the dumb "energy saving" thing where it like trickles the temp up and then if you don't go and like manually set it back it just sets it to that
Sep 9, 2020 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even though I swear I've turned that setting off 
Sep 9, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We don't save no energy here 
Sep 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just replaced two tube florence lights with LEDs
Sep 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So that should save me a few bucks
Sep 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't know they made the things
Sep 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My server pretty much backtracked my changing all the lightbulbs to LED 
Sep 9, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad bought a bunch of LED tube lights to replace his fluorescents in his warehouse, said he's saying like some $50 or so a month lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they are like 15 watts VS 60
Sep 9, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, his were like 75w ones, went down to 15w
Sep 9, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same brightness, way less power
Sep 9, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good for your pocket good for the environment lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume you haven't played the new Tony Hawk remasters yet, since they aren't cracked yet?
Sep 9, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super fucking good though, heavy recommend lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no i have the old one on steam
Sep 9, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Music in tact?
Sep 9, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of it, yeah, and the stuff they added is good shit
Sep 9, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks fucking great, plays fucking great
Sep 9, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good character creator, good park editor lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/JwpQruX.png < that's basically me, but not 250lbs 
Sep 9, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds good lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just need to make a Tony Hawk Moba game and people can skate around shooting and stabbing each other lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tag your territory!!!
Sep 9, 2020 12:40 AM - Sicklyboy: This might be the easiest dinner I've ever "cooked" hahaha
Sep 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Sicklyboy: buffalo chicken dip sandwiches made with pre-shredded rotisserie chicken that I got from the discount case at the grocery store
Sep 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Sicklyboy: With fries
Sep 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Sicklyboy: Was going to make salad but I forgot.
Sep 9, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you at least grill the sandwiches? lol 
Sep 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Sicklyboy: Buns are toasted if that's what you mean
Sep 9, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm chicken breast grilled with a grilled bread butter and hot sauce....
Sep 9, 2020 12:43 AM - Sicklyboy: shredded chicken
Sep 9, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue cheese sauce lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:43 AM - Sicklyboy: sauce is hot sauce, cream cheese, cheddar cheese
Sep 9, 2020 12:43 AM - Sicklyboy: little bit of blue cheese on top
Sep 9, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What no bacon? lol (kidding)
Sep 9, 2020 12:47 AM - Sicklyboy: I DO have bacon... just don't feel like frying it up lol
Sep 9, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHkeePXtOPE LOL
Sep 9, 2020 12:57 AM - Sicklyboy: Aaaaaand I guess I'll add that series to the download list
Sep 9, 2020 12:58 AM - Sicklyboy: Yall want something throwback af?
Sep 9, 2020 12:58 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBJtQjykq_4
Sep 9, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Baki is great anime
Sep 9, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_NnEX5CIGII
Sep 9, 2020 1:12 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP9MdP6ULPI
Sep 9, 2020 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: throwback af you say? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvv13d3W33w
Sep 9, 2020 1:12 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKMw2it8dQY
Sep 9, 2020 1:13 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtQXreKrBPE
Sep 9, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://betanews.com/2020/09/07/windows-7-2020-edition-2/
Sep 9, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2020/09/08/xiaomi-mi-tv-stick-review-android-tv/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 10, 2020)

Sep 9, 2020 4:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: good on them for putting a prime video button on there and not a rakuten button lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: my mom's android TV has a rakuten button
Sep 9, 2020 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least it's remappable
Sep 9, 2020 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i remapped the netflix button on my shield tv to kodi but now i have netflix i just use kodi a lot more
Sep 9, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/worlds-first-3200-megapixel-digital-photo-185553820.html
Sep 9, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phones in 10 years lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use Plex and Netflix the most but I have so many
Sep 9, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should cancel Youtube TV its like 80 bucks a month now and I never watch it
Sep 9, 2020 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol expensive
Sep 9, 2020 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: just get iptv
Sep 9, 2020 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: for like $10/mo
Sep 9, 2020 4:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: they appear and disappear all the time but my dad uses a reseller and when the provider they were using shut down they just switched the playlist links over to a new provider so the channel selection and layout and stuff changed but stuff kept working
Sep 9, 2020 4:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol Psi https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/arN7AwX_700b.jpg
Sep 9, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey The Real Jdbye have you tried Cinehub?
Sep 9, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to download the spk but its really good
Sep 9, 2020 4:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: no
Sep 9, 2020 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: just cyberflix and cinemahd
Sep 9, 2020 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: these apps change constantly its a gamble if they will work more than a month and kodi with quasar burst is the only thing that works reliably so i stick to that
Sep 9, 2020 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its one of those awesome free things with all the latest movies and TV shows that will get shut down in 6 months lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: quasar burst can't get shut down
Sep 9, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I looked it up its torrents
Sep 9, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Works fine i bet
Sep 9, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Train to Busan is a good movie so far...
Sep 9, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamersnexus.net/news-pc/3616-hw-news-no-one-uses-amd-or-rtx-gpus-nvidia-gaining-power-15tb-ssds
Sep 9, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJeFMIeIPhM
Sep 9, 2020 6:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is indeed
Sep 9, 2020 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: but more than that, unlike something like popcorn time which relied on a hosted database of all the metadata and torrent links, it doesn't rely on any one database or server that can be shut down and can be made to work with anything
Sep 9, 2020 6:32 AM - Crazynoob458: AAAA how do i use the gbatemp irc
Sep 9, 2020 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 9, 2020 8:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: living up to your name
Sep 9, 2020 9:29 AM - OctoAori20: Pfft
Sep 9, 2020 9:30 AM - OctoAori20: Ugh, man, I need to get myself a larger PC desk and a new PC, preferably one that I can possibly build myself
Sep 9, 2020 9:30 AM - OctoAori20: That's a goal I set for myself that I can hopefully accomplish 
Sep 9, 2020 9:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UnPQcxh.mp4
Sep 9, 2020 9:40 AM - OctoAori20: Kffffff
Sep 9, 2020 9:40 AM - OctoAori20: I'm watching a video clip of Braun Strowman superplexing Big Show and the ring just collapsing
Sep 9, 2020 10:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's supplexing
Sep 9, 2020 10:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you know that isn't real right?
Sep 9, 2020 10:13 AM - OctoAori20: I know
Sep 9, 2020 10:13 AM - OctoAori20: It's still nonetheless rather entertaining to watch
Sep 9, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: Pretty impressive stunt work too.
Sep 9, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus half naked guys fighting for a belt! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:18 AM - Veho: Are we talking about wrestling or Ru Paul's Drag Race?  
Sep 9, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: Accessorize, bitch!
Sep 9, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Update on my strength training i can feel a penny starting to flex but not quite bend yet 
Sep 9, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A few more weeks it should be easy lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can lift tables with one finger again! So thats nice lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have nothing to do at work at night other than train and post here lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So at least 20 hours a week working out...
Sep 9, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy strength is fun jars look out!!! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:32 AM - OctoAori20: Well, these files are taking their sweet time to upload to my phone
Sep 9, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be your phones file system or hardware mine has ufs 3.1 and man its insanely fast
Sep 9, 2020 11:51 AM - OctoAori20: Hm, maybe putting 34 videos on my phone isn't at all worth it, into the void it goes
Sep 9, 2020 11:53 AM - OctoAori20: Might have to make that folder a tablet-only deal
Sep 9, 2020 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: OctoAori20: the trick is, don't use MTP
Sep 9, 2020 11:56 AM - OctoAori20: I use AirMore
Sep 9, 2020 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: MTP is the slowest most unreliable piece of shit
Sep 9, 2020 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, wifi
Sep 9, 2020 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's even worse
Sep 9, 2020 11:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: use adb push if you are on android
Sep 9, 2020 11:57 AM - OctoAori20: I've had files/folders just rapidly load onto my phone with AirMore sometimes
Sep 9, 2020 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably small ones
Sep 9, 2020 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: put your phone close to the router
Sep 9, 2020 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: the wifi speed is shit on my phone too
Sep 9, 2020 11:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: adb is always fast
Sep 9, 2020 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: i miss when android did USB mass storage not this MTP sht
Sep 9, 2020 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: shit
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: well there is this... https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/app-universal-mass-storage-enabler-beta-t3240097
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 PM - OctoAori20: I just noticed it's 5am lmao
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't work with internal storage, and it never can, because the internal storage is on the data partition which is used by android and can't be unmounted
Sep 9, 2020 12:02 PM - OctoAori20: I've never survived this late
Sep 9, 2020 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i put all my files on the sd card anyway
Sep 9, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always have some sort of SD card in my phone
Sep 9, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost a requirement they never put enough storage lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (in my cheap phones lol)
Sep 9, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean for a normal person 64GBs is probably plenty
Sep 9, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm an abnormal person and 64GB has been enough for me ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But for me it would cause me to constantly be shuffling shit around lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I don't use my phone storage for much beyond music 
Sep 9, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you probably just use your phone as a phone lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Outrageous.
Sep 9, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Phones haven't been phones in a long time.
Sep 9, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to make my phone earn its keep... Lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: I know people that haven't used the telephone function on their "phone" in years.
Sep 9, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically it's for music, texting my wife, taking pics of babby/review items, as a babby monitor at night, and then occasionally for monitoring security cams lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely do Veho like maybe 3 phone calls a week?
Sep 9, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And even with all that "light" usage my battery still drains like a motherfucker lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom i get legit like 14 hours of heavy use out of this phone I am talking Netflix PSP emulation all kinds of shit lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Basically it's for music, texting my wife, taking pics of babby/review items, as a babby monitor at night, and then occasionally for monitoring security cams lol <- sounds pretty normal to me
Sep 9, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't even play mobile games still 32+128gb was not really enough because sometimes i like to use gear vr and those games are big, and i like to put some seasons of shows i like on there when i go on long plane trips or whatever
Sep 9, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PPSSPP runs awesome on this phone...
Sep 9, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i've got a lot of music on there
Sep 9, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: even though its all mp3 or opus it takes up space
Sep 9, 2020 1:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't take much to run PPSSPP
Sep 9, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I have 64+128 Im working on a good 256GB card right now for it.
Sep 9, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to optimize my emulation load out lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my Z Fold 2 will have 128GB built in 
Sep 9, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No SD card slot, of course lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait no, 256GB that's nice lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not every console game you CAN emulate works well on a small screen
Sep 9, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom load up Mario Sunshine play on the toilet live the dream!!!
Sep 9, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The dream will be here before that Psi, Nintendo is releasing it on Switch in a week or so 
Sep 9, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus I'm sure emulation on a 7.6" screen will be a bit odd lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's 120hz though, that's nice
Sep 9, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The aspect ratio of the internal screen is a tad odd, it's like 22.5:18 or something 
Sep 9, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh close enough lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kRGZ5TS.mp4
Sep 9, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats the difference between the X and S?
Sep 9, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like is the S diskless?
Sep 9, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because I would be OK with that... Lol
Sep 9, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: S is digital only, only 512GB SSD, and is supposed to be weaker
Sep 9, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, much weaker
Sep 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to rumors, it'll be like 4ish TFLOPs vs the 12ish TFLOPS of the Series X 
Sep 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you'll never get 4k, never get over 120fps IMO
Sep 9, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then the rumors could be wrong, but with the price difference I dunno lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: I thought they had the same CPU but weaker GPU?
Sep 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Also no disk.
Sep 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Or disc.
Sep 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Dunno.
Sep 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it'll be same CPU but underclocked, and then weaker GPU
Sep 9, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly
Sep 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: Overclock when?  
Sep 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We actually don't know because MS hasn't said yet lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: Consoles taking the PC approach.
Sep 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just rumors so far, but almost every one has been "super fucking weak" so ehhh
Sep 9, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the rumors are right, it'd be weaker than the Xbox One X lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm so just buy more PC hardware... Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was considering buying one to put away for hacking lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, if you have a gaming PC the Sexbox just isn't worth it period lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS will be putting all their exclusives on PC
Sep 9, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it's like...why bother? lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that 300-500 could just buy a 3070 lll
Sep 9, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or in my case a 4800X lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Consoles seem to make less and less sense as time goes on  they lost what made them interesting
Sep 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, depends lol. If you like Sony/MS's exclusives and don't already having a gaming PC, they make perfect sense
Sep 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: so what you telling me Psionic nintendo wins yet again
Sep 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if all your friends are playing on a PS5 or a Sexbox, you'll probably be playing on one of those, too
Sep 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although with crossplay becoming more common I suppose that's less of a reason lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Friends? Lll
Sep 9, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus $500 for basically a Ryzen 3000 and 2080 equivalent AMD GPU is a steal lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But free games on PC makes up the difference 
Sep 9, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My steam library is sooo BC its not even funny lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: i was playing Warhammer 40K earlier today still good lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Flame: it is to me Psio
Sep 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Flame: AHAHA
Sep 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did have to download a patch though... 4K made the text tiny lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They could remaster that game I would buy that.
Sep 9, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame how Are you doing man 
Sep 9, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone typing skills are bad lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/i2lGqrZ
Sep 9, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Chodegun.
Sep 9, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i found the perfect anime for me
Sep 9, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: BNA
Sep 9, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Brand New Animal
Sep 9, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://news.xbox.com/en-us/2020/09/09/get-ea-play-with-xbox-game-pass-at-no-additional-cost/ < FFS that's such an amazing deal
Sep 9, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS is taking Gamepass to the extremes with its value
Sep 9, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flight simulator is in it too
Sep 9, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but now they're just giving you EA games, cuz why not!
Sep 9, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the dream, not paying EA for their games!
Sep 9, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do plan on getting the next Call of dooty
Sep 9, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has Reagan in it!!!
Sep 9, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Movie Star, President and now video gamez!!! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It did look interesting, yeah
Sep 9, 2020 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: but it's EA
Sep 9, 2020 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if you get the games for free you still have to pay for microtransactions
Sep 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EE its in the game!!!
Sep 9, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EA even lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: EA oven.
Sep 9, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its in the gane!!! After a few hundred microtransactions
Sep 9, 2020 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: EA its in your ass
Sep 9, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EA needs to come out with uts own credit card then they can rip you off directly lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: "It looks like you are trying to strafe. This feature is not available in the Free version; would you like to upgrade?"
Sep 9, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "We noticed you did not do any microtransactions this month so we auto signed you up for our gold plus platinum subscription!!!"
Sep 9, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: "We noticed you did not do any microtransactions this month so we deleted your game and saves."
Sep 9, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VZNrFU6.jpg
Sep 9, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cats only have 1 eye lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wtf... Youtube had a 30 minute long commercial they are singing chemical names lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a commercial, that's just the video you're watching
Sep 9, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I can skip it lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, you can skip videos
Sep 9, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was watching a 45 minute video about new york lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: I once got an ad about missile defense systems, on Youtube. Before a cooking video or something.
Sep 9, 2020 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess it had 30 minutes of singing chemical names in it
Sep 9, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JO1pAW_Gv7Y
Sep 9, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Share my confusion!!! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rYF4NEE.mp4
Sep 9, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho they used to sell stuff here called bondo it kind of worked like that
Sep 9, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats just concrete though lol
Sep 9, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: They still do, don't they? We have several brands here.
Sep 9, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/bondo-us/
Sep 9, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes I didnt know though lol
Sep 9, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-s-Zen-3-Ryzen-4000-desktop-CPUs-will-include-advanced-new-overclocking-features-and-will-also-come-in-10-core-20-thread-flavors.492432.0.html
Sep 9, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Raspberry-Pi-Transform-the-popular-single-board-computer-into-a-hackable-mobile-device-with-the-YARH-IO.492518.0.html
Sep 9, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho type news lol
Sep 9, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I saw that a bit ago, but then I saw the price and LOL'd lol
Sep 9, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $629.99 lol
Sep 9, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a fucking laptop for that 
Sep 9, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: "YARH.IO estimates that these files would take 36 hours to print and prepare at the cost of US$340.00"
Sep 9, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: $629.99 for that piece of crap?
Sep 9, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: WHAT
Sep 9, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: they are out of their minds
Sep 9, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: no way does 36 hours of 3d printing cost that much
Sep 9, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: the thing isn't even that big
Sep 9, 2020 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen those keyboards, they're some cheapo chinese crap
Sep 9, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Third party 3D printing (36 hours), printed parts preparing, filaments, etc."
Sep 9, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is what they're referring to I think
Sep 9, 2020 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheap low res screen
Sep 9, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://yarh.io/yarh-io-mki.html
Sep 9, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, third party
Sep 9, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, MAYBE
Sep 9, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess if you're paying some third party to do that maybe? But even then it sounds a little high
Sep 9, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you can probably buy a 3d printer AND the filament AND pay for the power to print it all for less than that
Sep 9, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Sep 9, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe $50 of filament and probably less than that for power
Sep 9, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: That's a bunch of cheapo Chinese parts in an ugly 3D printed casing.
Sep 9, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure there's a market
Sep 9, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure schools or something will buy a bunch for their STEM stuff
Sep 9, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there are many similar things for way cheaper
Sep 9, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd guess you can probably get all the parts including the pi for $150
Sep 9, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe less it depends on what screen you get, those screen kits designed for pi with capacitive touchscreen and stuff can easily be $50
Sep 9, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: $20 or less for battery, $35 for the pi, dunno for the lipo charging board, maybe $10-15? and rest on keyboard
Sep 9, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: Keyboards like that are $15-20 retail.
Sep 9, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they start there, but if you can spend more, it certainly wouldn't hurt
Sep 9, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was so outraged i had to post a comment on that article
Sep 9, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/H8QzxSJH0-c
Sep 9, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CD i lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:00 PM - Sicklyboy: beep
Sep 9, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: Noot noot.
Sep 9, 2020 4:25 PM - Sicklyboy: zip zoop
Sep 9, 2020 4:31 PM - Flame: @  Psionic android 11 got released...
Sep 9, 2020 4:31 PM - Flame: you still on 4.4?
Sep 9, 2020 4:31 PM - Flame: 
Sep 9, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah he bought that "fancy" chinese phone remember?
Sep 9, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So he should be on like 10 lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still on 9 
Sep 9, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: His phone goes up to 10, not all the way to 11.
Sep 9, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: Yet.
Sep 9, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: Wife is getting that same phone, she can get it for free on her work's monthly plan.
Sep 9, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: So yeah.
Sep 9, 2020 4:40 PM - Flame: yeah i remember. what was it called again "REDme 10 spy4*rEd*ition" @Tom
Sep 9, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:41 PM - Flame: i have android 11 on my Google NSA Pixel
Sep 9, 2020 4:41 PM - Veho: Now now, Xiaomi hasn't been accused of spying yet.
Sep 9, 2020 4:42 PM - Flame: riiiiiiiiight
Sep 9, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: Well, no more than any other Chinese company.
Sep 9, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: But they're not Huawei, so...
Sep 9, 2020 4:43 PM - Flame: china is one for all and all for china.
Sep 9, 2020 4:44 PM - Flame: i do have a One Plus 6T
Sep 9, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: One for all and all for the Han people, to be precise.
Sep 9, 2020 4:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Here's hoping my Oneplus 6 gets an official Android 11 release
Sep 9, 2020 4:46 PM - Flame: oneplus said it should Sicklyboy
Sep 9, 2020 4:46 PM - Flame: but to be fair 11 is almost the same thing as 10... expect maybe better security updates
Sep 9, 2020 4:47 PM - Flame: i downloaded 1.3 GB of data. its the same thing.
Sep 9, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: I'm getting really old, I caught myself thinking "why does there have to be a new Android major version every couple months".
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Flame: lol veho..
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the only thing you get that's nice from 11 is the one-time permission thing
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's kinda it lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that. was. AMAZING
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Sicklyboy: Still love this phone. At >2 years old, I think the battery is getting a little tired, but still generally don't have an issue with it not lasting me an entire day. Once it hits the 3 year mark I may look at replacing the battery. We'll see.
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Veho: Then I realized it's just 1 version per year, more or less.
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And more options for high refresh rate stuff I think
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: finished watching Brand New Animal
Sep 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Sicklyboy: The all-glass construction of it scares me still lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: All-glass, all all, or does it have a metal frame between the screen and the back plate?
Sep 9, 2020 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly depends on how often you charge it, the battery on my note 3 only needed to be charged every other day at most and i had it for 3.5 years and the battery was still fine
Sep 9, 2020 4:49 PM - Flame: jdbye i do love Brand New Animals
Sep 9, 2020 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: even got a decent amount back for it
Sep 9, 2020 4:49 PM - Sicklyboy: Metal chassis but glass screen and glass back.
Sep 9, 2020 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably like half of what i paid for it tbh
Sep 9, 2020 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: flame: join the furries 
Sep 9, 2020 4:50 PM - Sicklyboy: The battery definitely doesn't last like it used to, I will say that, though AccuBattery only reports it's at ~80% health.
Sep 9, 2020 4:51 PM - Sicklyboy: I used to be able to squeeze two days out of it on a single charge when it was new. Definitely have to charge it every day now, usually going to bed with about 35% battery left.
Sep 9, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: Gameboy was a thing for how many years. now you buy a new phone is old before you leave the store.
Sep 9, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Wife has the Samsung S7, glass front and back, holding up fine.
Sep 9, 2020 4:52 PM - Flame: @Sicklyboy wasnt the oneplus 6 onwards kinda hard to change the battery
Sep 9, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Flame, consoles are still a thing for years at a time.
Sep 9, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: I hate how fast the phones are going too but you don't need to buy a new one every year.
Sep 9, 2020 4:53 PM - Sicklyboy: @Flame - Probably, idunno, never looked into it lol
Sep 9, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: Except you do because the battery craps out after a year  
Sep 9, 2020 4:54 PM - Flame: consoles are getting to the stage where buying a console is kinda dumb now.
Sep 9, 2020 4:54 PM - Sicklyboy: Huh, or I could send the phone off to Oneplus and have them replace it for $40
Sep 9, 2020 4:54 PM - Sicklyboy: Like that's not a bad price.
Sep 9, 2020 4:55 PM - Sicklyboy: Give me an excuse to get my Nexus 5 back up and running lmao
Sep 9, 2020 4:55 PM - Flame: Sicklyboy are you thinking about getting a new phone or dont care
Sep 9, 2020 4:56 PM - Sicklyboy: I have no plans to get a new phone any time soon. My Oneplus 6 is still going strong af. Thing works like a champ, still runs smooth as hell. Camera is a bit disappointing but whatever.
Sep 9, 2020 4:56 PM - Veho: @Flame Nah, now that phones are taking over 90% of your PCs functionality, and people don't invest in computers as much, it makes sense to buy a game platform.
Sep 9, 2020 4:57 PM - Flame: i wish we had an android phone with 4-5 years of update
Sep 9, 2020 4:58 PM - Flame: even pixel phones are 3 years
Sep 9, 2020 4:59 PM - Flame: i mean ill still buy a phone after 1.5/2 years or so. its just nice have that option.
Sep 9, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: Yeah, sucks they drop support after like a YEAR.
Sep 9, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: Sooner, in case of Chinese phones  
Sep 9, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: Samsung announced that extended support thing, up to 3 years or something?
Sep 9, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: 3 whole years? Gee willikers.
Sep 9, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:05 PM - Flame: i speaking with this kid who is like 19/20. we were talking about Android VS iOS... he was like iphone did everything 1st. i came with counter argument on every thing. until he goes 5 years of support.
Sep 9, 2020 5:06 PM - Flame: 
Sep 9, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least with a cheap chinese phone I only intend for it to last 2 years so I dont feel bad lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but then you can just say "well those updates will gimp your phone so they can force you to buy a new one" ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Flame: LMAO tom
Sep 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It ain't true 5 years of support if they purposefully fuck your phone so you buy another ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: Yeah, 5 years of updates that actually underclock the phone little by little.
Sep 9, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its more of your phone will get worse with every update so you wont want it to last 5 years lll
Sep 9, 2020 5:09 PM - Flame: @Tom at the moment all i can think of was "i can beat the shit out of you little skinny shit" so i totally forgot apple underclocking
Sep 9, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My S8 may be 3 years old and only gets "security" updates every few months, but at least those updates aren't turning my phone into a slow POS ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:10 PM - Flame: i can break you like a twig in half
Sep 9, 2020 5:10 PM - Flame: i didnt
Sep 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: Are you so buff because you have to lug your bulky Android brick around, Flame?  ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Flame: @Tom lets be honest some times an new android updates just fucks everything.
Sep 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Flame: it depends on the company too
Sep 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Flame: @Veho LMAO
Sep 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Flame: @Veho im working on it
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: Whatever happened to Cyanogen?
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They turned into LineageOS
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://lineageos.org/
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Flame: lineage OS
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: Any good?
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Flame: same shit really
Sep 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, pretty much as good as it ever was
Sep 9, 2020 5:14 PM - Flame: but no need to root anymore
Sep 9, 2020 5:14 PM - Flame: i see no point
Sep 9, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been living without root on my S8 since launch, haven't really missed much lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Cyanogen used to be slightly better than the stock Android, way back when.
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond being to easily backup app data, but then there's Helium for that
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: No bloatware and shit.
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Or so people claimed.
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom what android version do you have on your S8?
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Sicklyboy: I have root because the Oneplus 6 is for some reason not compatible with the Google Phone app, only the Oneplus proprietary one.
Sep 9, 2020 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's stuck on 9
Sep 9, 2020 5:17 PM - Veho: Anyone have any experience with Android One?
Sep 9, 2020 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is...
Sep 9, 2020 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: *thinks hard*
Sep 9, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pie I think? Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But 2 years old now
Sep 9, 2020 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, android pee
Sep 9, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, same as my S7 Edge
Sep 9, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can get 10
Sep 9, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: just checked
Sep 9, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Samsung promised they'd give it 10, but then decided "eh fuck people with older phones" and just didn't 
Sep 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had lineage os on this phone... I didnt like it lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 is nice Tom 
Sep 9, 2020 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: ported from S9+ https://forum.xda-developers.com/s7-edge/development/rom-floydq-v1-0-t4085667 
Sep 9, 2020 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, check xda
Sep 9, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although i did ditch the whole MIUI think.... Nova Launcher for life! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter, I'd have to pay to get bootloader unlocked on this phone
Sep 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because fucking Sprint locked the bootloader
Sep 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm not paying to update my phone lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol sprint
Sep 9, 2020 5:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Still running Nova Launcher here too lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: how much is it?
Sep 9, 2020 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it shouldn't be legal for carriers to do that shit in the US... it never happens here
Sep 9, 2020 5:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: the phone you buy from a carrier is 100% the exact same as the one you would get without a plan
Sep 9, 2020 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but based on your CSC it will install some carrier bloatware for you
Sep 9, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $30 or something last I checked lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd have paid the $30 day 1 just to have root
Sep 9, 2020 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They can't do it anymore AFAIK JDbye 
Sep 9, 2020 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need app data backups, i can find alternatives for everything else
Sep 9, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But unfortunately that ruling was made after my phone was bought lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Helium Backup lets you backup most apps with data without root
Sep 9, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically the only other thing that does lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup&hl=en_US <
Sep 9, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really dont see the need for backups... Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: are you sure you have to pay? google seems to suggest you can just unlock it the normal way
Sep 9, 2020 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: enable developer options, oem unlock
Sep 9, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Google does keep all my photos apps and settings so I guess that's sort of a backup
Sep 9, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 100%
Sep 9, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is no "OEM unlock" option in dev options
Sep 9, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats hiw i get root on my phone lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How even lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: what if you switch the firmware https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s8/how-to/switch-to-carrier-firmware-100-t3609487
Sep 9, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't do much harm anyway, can always flash back with odin if it doesn't work
Sep 9, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it would work, but even if it did there's 0 point, I'm getting a new phone either later this month or next month
Sep 9, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: fair enough
Sep 9, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it says tested on sprint and works
Sep 9, 2020 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: is the new phone unlockable?
Sep 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, the Z Fold 2 isn't out yet 
Sep 9, 2020 5:34 PM - Flame: how much are you going to pay a month $200
Sep 9, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not paying anything, it's a birthday gift ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: expensive gift
Sep 9, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant wait for Apple to invent the folding screen....
Sep 9, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But my dad said it'll be about $20 a month more than he was paying for my S8, which was I think $30 or something?
Sep 9, 2020 5:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So not awful
Sep 9, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want one but for that price? no thanks
Sep 9, 2020 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: did they say the new one had a glass screen or was that another manufacturer
Sep 9, 2020 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder how that works
Sep 9, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it'll be glass this time
Sep 9, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give ut a year and there will be cheap chinese versions lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah the huawei version wasn't exactly cheap either
Sep 9, 2020 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll wait like 2 more years then it's probably time for a new phone
Sep 9, 2020 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i might not be going samsung next time
Sep 9, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was shocked to see a 240 dollar phone with 120Hz screen already lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sold on 120hz on phones seems a bit excessive and muh battery life
Sep 9, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife has a Samsung Note 9 Pro or something it's nice
Sep 9, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TRJ i think on the 120Hz phoned you can turn it on and off?
Sep 9, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly the Fold 2 will use "adaptive" refresh rate, swaps between 120hz when doing things and then 60hz when it's like a static image like a webpage and such, which will be interesting to see how that works
Sep 9, 2020 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: obviously Tom but most of the time you aren't looking at a static image
Sep 9, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, it'll hit your battery pretty good
Sep 9, 2020 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: yeah but i just want like 90
Sep 9, 2020 5:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe 75 eh
Sep 9, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would hope it is smart enough to go 60Hz playing like 60FPS content lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably either 60 or 120
Sep 9, 2020 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Sep 9, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Android 11 should let you set that actually Psi
Sep 9, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's one of the futures apparently
Sep 9, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can assign whatever hz to individual apps
Sep 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that is handy
Sep 9, 2020 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would hope that it's smart enough to adjust that itself
Sep 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but you can do it manually if you wanted to do it manually
Sep 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie if it thinks Chrome should be doing 120hz cuz you're scrolling around websites you can just force it to 60hz if you wanted
Sep 9, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Auto yes but manual for older spps or if i just feel like it
Sep 9, 2020 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but that kinda defeats the point doesn't it Tom
Sep 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually trying to imagine where 120 would be best... Fortnite? Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi it should be able to auto detect the refresh rate of the content like gsync/freesyc
Sep 9, 2020 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: mobile fortnite in 120 hz seems rather pointless
Sep 9, 2020 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's probably best just swiping and scrolling around it's not going to give you any advantage in mobile games lol if they are even able to run at 120hz, and they'll drain your battery in an hr
Sep 9, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think Fortnite supports more than 60fps on phones anyways
Sep 9, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulatots? Is there a use? Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulators even.
Sep 9, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PUBG doesn't either lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ARK is on mobile?? Apparently that supports 120hz lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea how it'd run that well on Android though given that it still has dogshit optimization on PC 
Sep 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pokemon Go apparently does, very important to have 120hz there 
Sep 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ark Battery Draining Evolved?
Sep 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Minecraft of course
Sep 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Pokemonz!!!
Sep 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple Warhammer 40k games on Android apparently, those support 120hz too
Sep 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/02/15/these-high-fps-games-are-ready-for-the-galaxy-s20s-120hz-screen/ <
Sep 9, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Boggle
Sep 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a whole lot of stuff you'd want 120hz for though, may as well just force them all to 60hz for the battery savings lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My thoughts exactly lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boggle at 120Hz though... Breath taking!!! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forgot Runescape was on mobile, apparently that does too lol
Sep 9, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Sep 9, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What was that old Sony mmo was like WoW
Sep 9, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that on phonez?
Sep 9, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everquest
Sep 9, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not lol
Sep 9, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know people still play Everquest II though
Sep 9, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never played either myself
Sep 9, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is not 
Sep 9, 2020 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad Everquest Next died and along with it Landmark
Sep 9, 2020 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Landmark was kinda fun
Sep 9, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Landmark was a cool idea, player-made worlds for MMOs would've been a really neat feature
Sep 9, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be a lot of shit ones, but I'm sure there'd be a ton of good ones too
Sep 9, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: World of dicks.
Sep 9, 2020 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't much of a game but it had some good mechanics for a sandbox survival game
Sep 9, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: Whenever I hear "player made" I hear "world/level/planet of dicks"
Sep 9, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: Because that's what happens.
Sep 9, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i played it they had some very rudimentary combat you couldn't really do anything with i wonder if they ever fleshed that out and added stuff to fight
Sep 9, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was some genuinely impressive stuff made in Landmark Veho
Sep 9, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dick monsters
Sep 9, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw a big ass detailed dragon statue someone sculpted
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never saw any giant dicks
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it was moderated
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol darn
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://cad-comic.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/cad-20080627-31655.x44380.jpg
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get that shit out of here
Sep 9, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe sneak some hidden goatse in lol
Sep 9, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: This is pre-Loss CAD, it gets a pass.
Sep 9, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: 
Sep 9, 2020 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter, Fuckley is still a terrible person 
Sep 9, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: That's why I hotlinked to his comic so his bandwidth takes a hit but he doesn't get ad revenue  
Sep 9, 2020 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: remember Drawn to Life?
Sep 9, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i drew the main character as a penis
Sep 9, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/the-most-common-pain-relief-drug-in-the-world-induces-risky-behaviour-study-finds/amp
Sep 9, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: Didn't we all.
Sep 9, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: Huge penis that walked on balls.
Sep 9, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: I finished the game like that.
Sep 9, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The internet craves penis monsters
Sep 9, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: Hot damn, Psi, I need me some acetaminophen.
Sep 9, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: Nah, it's useless against any pain, fever or inflammation above "moderate", and it kills your liver.
Sep 9, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: If I want a liver-destroying caution-inhibitor, I already have alcohol.
Sep 9, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I rarely use it myself
Sep 9, 2020 6:18 PM - Veho: Ibuprofen FTW.
Sep 9, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cocaine for tiger blood! Lol
Sep 9, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9xhJrPXop4
Sep 9, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: DOON
Sep 9, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the old one
Sep 9, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is the queef sand mans sack
Sep 9, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it ain't 3 hours long IT AIN'T THE REAL DUNE MOVIE
Sep 9, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks good though
Sep 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Sicklyboy: One of my states of being is having the Halo Reach soundtrack stuck in my head. That state of being is today.
Sep 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo Reach Around?
Sep 9, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://godmode.keenspot.com/d/20070924.html
Sep 9, 2020 6:42 PM - Veho: "Always has been" meme intensifies.
Sep 9, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 8:28 PM - Sicklyboy: Isn't it like not socially acceptable to creep the public posts on someone's Facebook when you don't even share any mutual friends with them?
Sep 9, 2020 8:28 PM - Sicklyboy: Today in "what group did I comment some dumb shit in"
Sep 9, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Are they a public figure?
Sep 9, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Or an ex?  
Sep 9, 2020 8:31 PM - Sicklyboy: Mildly attractive single Dominican woman (can I really be picky?) that lives in Philly lol. Liking my recent public posts about the Gameboy resto work I've been doing and my offroading adventure in my truck.
Sep 9, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She wants lil Sickly 
Sep 9, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: Oh, she's looking at your profile? I thought you were stalking someone  
Sep 9, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: SHE WANTS THE D
Sep 9, 2020 8:32 PM - Sicklyboy: No she's checking my shit out lol
Sep 9, 2020 8:32 PM - Sicklyboy: And I'm over here like "wait, who does that, that's not socially acceptable"
Sep 9, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, checking your shit out so she can touch your penor
Sep 9, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how this works, duh
Sep 9, 2020 8:33 PM - Sicklyboy: Also not even sure it's a legit profile. It's got a year or two worth of cover photo uploads but nothing else posted publicly.
Sep 9, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: Bot.
Sep 9, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: She wants the $
Sep 9, 2020 8:34 PM - Sicklyboy: Oh yeah this is definitely a bot lol
Sep 9, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah she just wants the information, not the D
Sep 9, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Sep 9, 2020 8:34 PM - Sicklyboy: Pics only go back to may. All of the likes on the pics are Indian or Nigerian
Sep 9, 2020 8:35 PM - Sicklyboy: Well there goes my girlfriend chance I guess.
Sep 9, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: She wants the D(ata).
Sep 9, 2020 8:43 PM - OctoAori20: Hello helo!
Sep 9, 2020 8:43 PM - OctoAori20: *hello, even.
Sep 9, 2020 8:44 PM - T-hug: Hola
Sep 9, 2020 8:44 PM - Veho: Suuuup.
Sep 9, 2020 8:56 PM - Sicklyboy: yo yo yo
Sep 9, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I've finally had Chick Fil a for the first time and I can now finally weigh in on the "chicken sandwich wars"
Sep 9, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was ok
Sep 9, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fries were shit awful, way too greasy and not done enough IMO lol
Sep 9, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're just floppy soggy potatoes
Sep 9, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: You need Five Guys Fries (TM).
Sep 9, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: Guaranteed fresh and crispy (TM)
Sep 9, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only know of one Five Guys around me and unfortunately they're too far away for delivery lol
Sep 9, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, they're Wonderful Fries™ and I would be very glad to eat at Five Guys Burgers and Fries™
Sep 9, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: (I'll take my check in the mail pls)
Sep 9, 2020 9:02 PM - Sicklyboy: I made such a bullshit dinner last night
Sep 9, 2020 9:03 PM - Sicklyboy: Oh wait I posted about it in here
Sep 9, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm kinda not sure which chicken sandwich I would say is best though 
Sep 9, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're all kinda...mediocre fast food sandwiches lol
Sep 9, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll make my own chicken sandwich!
Sep 9, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With hookers and blackjack!
Sep 9, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And several secret seasonings and spices, and I'll call it "Bombadildo Fried Chicken!"
Sep 9, 2020 9:06 PM - Ryccardo: Freedom fries
Sep 9, 2020 9:09 PM - OctoAori20: I've never been to Chick-Fil-A.
Sep 9, 2020 9:10 PM - OctoAori20: TFW Canadian.
Sep 9, 2020 9:13 PM - Sicklyboy: You're not missing much
Sep 9, 2020 9:13 PM - Sicklyboy: Overpriced and a half step above mediocre.
Sep 9, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much, yeah
Sep 9, 2020 9:19 PM - Sicklyboy: lmfaooo https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicAdvice/comments/iph4fp/tried_to_stop_underside_getting_any_worse_by_wire/
Sep 9, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Sep 9, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's fucked 
Sep 9, 2020 9:47 PM - Sicklyboy: ಠ_ಠ
Sep 9, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let drain completely then clean off use JB Weld lol
Sep 9, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Refill oil check for leaks lol
Sep 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best would be to drain oil, clean completely with soap and water and wire wheel... JB weld the inside...
Sep 9, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And several secret seasonings and spices, and I'll call it "Bombadildo Fried Chicken!"
Sep 9, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom open a chicken place called "Tom's Crispy Cock"
Sep 9, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the world goes all Idiocracy it eventually will just be called "Cock" lol
Sep 9, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 10:52 PM - Sicklyboy: Best would be to buy a new oil pan.
Sep 9, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah if you can 
Sep 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, just buy a whole new vehicle
Sep 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Sep 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I do that when the ash tray is full  lol
Sep 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man the lightning here is shaking the ground...
Sep 9, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm that last one is echoing for a long ass time....
Sep 9, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Longer than it took to write that
Sep 9, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still going.
Sep 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try not to get struck by lightning 
Sep 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK maybe not lightning maybe tornado lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try not to get sucked off by a tornado 
Sep 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom good advise... It is not fun (have been hit 2 times) lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that one sounds fun lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loEU49mmLi0
Sep 9, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still sooooooooo fucking hyped lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got notifications set up for Nvidia and Bestbuy and plan on adding ones for any other retailers that put a 3080 up just so I can try and get one lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it looks like the 3080 is almost 2 times faster than the 2080 lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Nvidia has just got some voodoo magic powering these things or something lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly though, I kind of felt like this was going to happen and why I said "The 2080 Ti is really the only card that makes sense right now" lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K and full ray tracing is now a thing lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the 2000 series cards are worth shit anymore lol. Apparently, according to Steam, the 2000 series had utter dogshit sales 
Sep 9, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was over priced and the only model that was worth a damn was so expensive lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The top 5 cards were all 1000 series lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I did read that article lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it wasn't until like 7th or 8th that a Turing card popped in, and it was the 2060 lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD was barely on it as well
Sep 9, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New AMD GPUs are supposedly being announced tomorrow
Sep 9, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the good news was I was in the top 1% of power  lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to leaks lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all good though my 2080 Ti didn't stop being what it was lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When something comes out it can't play at least at 1080P then I will replace it lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What about Flight Sim ;O;
Sep 9, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I was playing it at 4K
Sep 9, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not full 60FPS but close enough lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1JUNBAXusA
Sep 9, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft, not 60fps, what are you a console peasant?
Sep 9, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still astonishing that it could push my hardware that hard lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although at times you could honestly confuse it for video... lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes Toy Story the movie look like shit lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to fly over my city and see if I can crash into my house
Sep 9, 2020 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it won't be super "photorealism" like Detroit or Ann Arbor, but hey it should still show it lol
Sep 9, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit should be obscured by smoke lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:07 AM - Sicklyboy: ugh i have to interview someone tomorrow
Sep 10, 2020 12:07 AM - Sicklyboy: kill me
Sep 10, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine just ask them really weird questions....
Sep 10, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like with a serous face say "How do you feel about the lizard men who control our world?"
Sep 10, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Before he answers start writing something in a notebook...
Sep 10, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: Our recruiting team scheduled his interview for fucking 10 AM
Sep 10, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: Bastards.
Sep 10, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: I GOT to work at 10 AM today
Sep 10, 2020 12:16 AM - OctoAori20: How are the rotations in ranked battles in Splatoon 2 such shit lately-
Sep 10, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: And THAT is early for me.
Sep 10, 2020 12:16 AM - OctoAori20: I can't escape my current rankings at all
Sep 10, 2020 12:17 AM - Sicklyboy: I still -technically- am supposed to be there at 9 AM every day. The expectation due to me always being late is that I get there at 11 AM. There's some days that I haven't shown up until 1 PM.
Sep 10, 2020 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Noon is pretty common for me.
Sep 10, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working noon to five what a way to make a living!
Sep 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Sicklyboy: noon to 8 lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: See the best way is to just work from home 
Sep 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Never have a schedule 
Sep 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Sicklyboy: Would love to if I was allowed. 
Sep 10, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or not work at all lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "yeah I work from 2:18->6:23, y'know, standard hours"
Sep 10, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto that would be the first thing on my agenda lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My work schedule is like 9am-9:15am, give or take a minute
Sep 10, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooooo...lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But thats just work work, babby work is more like 7am-9pm 
Sep 10, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am awake I am usually doing something... lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes several things at one time.
Sep 10, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I am cooking dinner and laundry and dishes also working on shopping list for the morning and cleaning the kitchen while I wait for the chicken to bake 
Sep 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I get breaks sometimes
Sep 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow is a light day, shopping and maybe a movie and cooking dinner lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, to do laundry or dishes or make dinner
Sep 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 10, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it's nice having a laundry machine and dish washer machine and stuff...
Sep 10, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lets me do more stuff lol
Sep 10, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta make sure my wife can watch the TV so no one steals it while I am doing everything else lol
Sep 10, 2020 3:57 AM - OctoAori20: I had Inner Agent 3 cornered.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 11, 2020)

Sep 10, 2020 6:03 AM - OctoAori20: Oh wow uh-
Sep 10, 2020 6:03 AM - OctoAori20: I somehow managed to cancel out some guy's jump momentum while playing turf war on Starfish as they fell to their watery death, lmao.
Sep 10, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHKjjW6AKCg
Sep 10, 2020 7:34 AM - OctoAori20: Spicy gummy bears?
Sep 10, 2020 7:35 AM - OctoAori20: That's an odd combination.
Sep 10, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The video seems to suggest they might be too hot lol
Sep 10, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Lil-Nitro-Worlds-Hottest-Gummy/dp/B07SLSRQWC/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Little+Nitro&qid=1599723306&sr=8-1
Sep 10, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The prices on that page are a bit out of whack....
Sep 10, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 something for one... 140 for 3 and 90 for 4 lol
Sep 10, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry 70 for 4 lol
Sep 10, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe someone did the prices while eating one...
Sep 10, 2020 7:57 AM - OctoAori20: I can't eat anything spicier than Frank's Red Hot Sauce.
Sep 10, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much the same here
Sep 10, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean i could eat super hot stuff but enjoy it? No... Lol
Sep 10, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some butter some franks on some shrimp or boneless wings with blue cheese hmmm delicious lol
Sep 10, 2020 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Frank's is pretty spicy tbh
Sep 10, 2020 8:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: can barely taste the wings
Sep 10, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Half butter half franks
Sep 10, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You will love it 
Sep 10, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i've heard
Sep 10, 2020 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: but that's a lot of fat
Sep 10, 2020 8:42 AM - OctoAori20: I don't put too much Frank's Red Hot Sauce on my pizza.
Sep 10, 2020 8:43 AM - OctoAori20: Which is what I usually put it on. 
Sep 10, 2020 9:31 AM - Veho: I don't get the point of those gummy bears, I get the appeal of spicy candy, and sweet and spicy is a great combo, but these are fucking insane.
Sep 10, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: 9 million Scoville units? One of those bastards is enough to turn a whole pot of beans spicy.
Sep 10, 2020 9:35 AM - Veho: Cauldron, rather.
Sep 10, 2020 9:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah, it's not
Sep 10, 2020 9:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: loses a lot of effectiveness when diluted
Sep 10, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: Well yes, and that's what the Scoville scale measures.
Sep 10, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: It wouldn't make the whole pot as spicy as eating the bear on its own, but you would still feel it even at that ratio.
Sep 10, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barely edible bears?
Sep 10, 2020 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you dilute it 100 times, it won't be 100 times weaker, it'll be weaker than that
Sep 10, 2020 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: and a whole pot is more like diluting it 1000 times
Sep 10, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: And the bear is 9 _million_ Scoville units.
Sep 10, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: Or so they claim.
Sep 10, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: So if a bear is one gram, and let's say a large pot is 10 liters, that's 1 part bear per 10000 grams water.
Sep 10, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: That wil still get the whole pot spicy.
Sep 10, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: Correction, the bear is 3 grams.
Sep 10, 2020 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah maybe like 500 scoville units of spicy, that's barely anything
Sep 10, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: Your math is off.
Sep 10, 2020 10:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's nothing mathematical about scoville units
Sep 10, 2020 10:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a subjective rating, and it's not linear
Sep 10, 2020 10:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: twice as much spice can be 10 times the heat
Sep 10, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: It used to be subjective, but nowadays the concentration of capsaicin is measured with chromatography, so it's pretty precise.
Sep 10, 2020 11:03 AM - Veho: People may have different tolerances but capsaicin concentration is absolute.
Sep 10, 2020 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not what the scoville scale measures
Sep 10, 2020 11:11 AM - Veho: It measures, or rather used to measure, how many parts sugar water you have to add to one part spice in order for three out of five people to not be able to detect spicyness.
Sep 10, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i could detect it down to 1 part per billion lol IE black pepper is too spicy sometimes
Sep 10, 2020 11:15 AM - Veho: But once they established the boundary concentration on a large enough sample of people, the taste test is no longer used.
Sep 10, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like someone could just waive a scorpion pepper in my general direction and it would burn lol
Sep 10, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a cross to dracula
Sep 10, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a Windows ME disk to nerds lol
Sep 10, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: Imagine a vampire with a weakness to hot sauce.
Sep 10, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: Instead of holy water.
Sep 10, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: Granted, it's anyone's weakness if it gets in their eyes  
Sep 10, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/J9a4PnV
Sep 10, 2020 11:26 AM - Veho: It also charges your phone.
Sep 10, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 10, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dont forget your ibuds or what ever they are
Sep 10, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just toss all your Apple products in there and charge them all at the same time. Lol
Sep 10, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qzSgTDh
Sep 10, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho you should like that one lol
Sep 10, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6wetWgk
Sep 10, 2020 12:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8smFyYy.mp4
Sep 10, 2020 12:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Lv9R92e.mp4
Sep 10, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5yuFoDF
Sep 10, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uzqTBrEbDo
Sep 10, 2020 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi black pepper is a different type of spicy
Sep 10, 2020 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: really? did not know that
Sep 10, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://editorial.rottentomatoes.com/guide/best-sci-fi-movies-of-all-time/
Sep 10, 2020 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can eat a ton of black pepper but its the kinda thing where if you use too much its not just spicy, it goes from completely fine to almost inedible just like that
Sep 10, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pWw6n-Rmscw
Sep 10, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: we should just use left handed sugar as calorie free sweetener
Sep 10, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: figure out how to mass produce it and replace sugar with it
Sep 10, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: there won't be a need for regular sugar anymore
Sep 10, 2020 3:24 PM - Sicklyboy: Gross. I just had to interview someone.
Sep 10, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: asked them all the typical questions? "where do you see yourself in 2 years" etc=
Sep 10, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: ?
Sep 10, 2020 4:20 PM - T-hug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9xhJrPXop4
Sep 10, 2020 4:37 PM - Sicklyboy: Things like "how do you configure a default route on a Cisco firewall" and "describe the 7 layers of the OSI model" and "explain how you work effectively under pressure"
Sep 10, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: that last one is a bit of a bullshit question
Sep 10, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the kind where people just tell you what you want to hear instead of being honest
Sep 10, 2020 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then it's whoever is the best at lying that gets the job
Sep 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Sicklyboy: I have to ask a mix of technical and situational questions
Sep 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Sicklyboy: There's a specific list of questions I have to work from.
Sep 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Sicklyboy: Probably wouldn't pick THAT specific question again in the future, but all situational questions are bullshit in general tbh.
Sep 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Sicklyboy: I hate interviewing people.
Sep 10, 2020 4:50 PM - sorabora: yes
Sep 10, 2020 4:58 PM - T-hug: My first IT related interview I got the job because I knew what DHCP was the abbreviation of
Sep 10, 2020 4:58 PM - T-hug: Only 1 that knew it
Sep 10, 2020 5:13 PM - Sicklyboy: jesus, lmao
Sep 10, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't even know that
Sep 10, 2020 5:20 PM - Sicklyboy: DHCP = dick hard, can't pee.
Sep 10, 2020 5:20 PM - Sicklyboy: duh.
Sep 10, 2020 5:20 PM - Sicklyboy: Or dynamic host configuration protocol.
Sep 10, 2020 5:20 PM - Sicklyboy: Situational I guess.
Sep 10, 2020 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly just use the shower
Sep 10, 2020 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: or awkwardly bend over at an angle while trying to push your dick down to aim into the bowl (i've done that)
Sep 10, 2020 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the shower's simpler
Sep 10, 2020 5:54 PM - Sicklyboy: You know what they say, gotta piss with the cock ya got.
Sep 10, 2020 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: or wear a diaper
Sep 10, 2020 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 10, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cisco? I would configure only ladies thongs 
Sep 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Oai1V7kaFBk
Sep 10, 2020 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cisco is that dude from The Flash
Sep 10, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-3080-Founders-Edition-may-not-be-the-graphics-card-for-perfectionists.492758.0.html < Welp, that's it, can't buy a 3080 now 
Sep 10, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a weird thing to notice
Sep 11, 2020 1:27 AM - Sicklyboy: Man my day really does hang in a fragile balance.
Sep 11, 2020 1:28 AM - Sicklyboy: Thanks to the wonderful existence of melatonin and CBD supplements I've spent this entire week going to bed earlier, sleeping somewhat better than normal, and waking up actually feeling slightly rested for once.
Sep 11, 2020 1:28 AM - Sicklyboy: I take a few melatonin gummies once I get home to give them a little time to kick in, eat some dinner, putz around on the computer for an hour or two, and then go to sleep.
Sep 11, 2020 1:29 AM - Sicklyboy: Today I get home and immediately get a text from my boss that a site is down, so I go on standby ready to go in if needed and don't take the melatonin yet.
Sep 11, 2020 1:29 AM - Sicklyboy: And now things just feel off.
Sep 11, 2020 1:29 AM - Sicklyboy: It's 9:30, I'm not very tired, haven't eaten dinner yet, and I'm like wtf is going on
Sep 11, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Oai1V7kaFBk
Sep 11, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pWw6n-Rmscw
Sep 11, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I meant that one lol
Sep 11, 2020 2:51 AM - Sicklyboy: man I still gotta load up the dishwasher.
Sep 11, 2020 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh just throw out the dishes and order new ones off Amazon lol
Sep 11, 2020 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/asus-and-zotac-massively-slash-geforce-rtx-2000series-pricing
Sep 11, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Sep 11, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/9/10/21430825/microsoft-flight-simulator-west-coast-fires-smoke-california-oregon
Sep 11, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But not Detroit?
Sep 11, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/10/expert-on-amazon-tribes-killed-by-arrow-from-uncontacted-group
Sep 11, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they now get to eat him!
Sep 11, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wraltechwire.com/2020/09/10/a-foldable-iphone-could-be-with-apple-reportedly-ordering-samsung-foldable-samples/
Sep 11, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple getting ready to invent foldable phones!!!
Sep 11, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/crucial-launches-the-fastest-ddr4-memory-kit-on-the-planet/


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 12, 2020)

Sep 11, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NlGYcKP.gifv
Sep 11, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://collider.com/fast-and-furious-9-space-details/
Sep 11, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 11, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/W4IZ3lS.jpg
Sep 11, 2020 5:36 AM - CORE: The Aliens are Coming.....
Sep 11, 2020 5:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CsAszrs.mp4
Sep 11, 2020 6:36 AM - OctoAori20: Random cat lol
Sep 11, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k0VBB
Sep 11, 2020 6:54 AM - CORE: https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=http%3A%2F%2F37.media.tumblr.com%2Ftumblr_lrsm9wdUYU1qazkdco1_500.gif&f=1&nofb=1
Sep 11, 2020 8:15 AM - OctoAori20: Dude, Indiana Jones (the OG trilogy) is so great-
Sep 11, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4B21d7p.mp4
Sep 11, 2020 9:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: back to the future is better
Sep 11, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DvAsGSV
Sep 11, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HodTNNS.gifv
Sep 11, 2020 10:02 AM - Veho: I would say that nature can fuck right off but that seems to trigger some people  
Sep 11, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/b88YAy0.jpg
Sep 11, 2020 10:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f1i4Z7Z.png
Sep 11, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 11, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: I said not not, in the butt.
Sep 11, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Sep 11, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is definitely for pp hole
Sep 11, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 11, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iqnu2z/max_performance_max_bankrupt/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 11, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The 3090 Ti looks nice lol
Sep 11, 2020 11:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: gonna have to get a new PC case 
Sep 11, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 11, 2020 12:55 PM - ZEROTT: hi a need codes for Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Shadow Wars 3ds please someone am in despair
Sep 11, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the relevant section, the shitbox can't help youi
Sep 11, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Secret code is up up down down down down down 23X B 21X A lol
Sep 11, 2020 1:41 PM - p1ngpong: lol yeah I can see how urgent that request is
Sep 11, 2020 1:41 PM - p1ngpong: totally not googleble
Sep 11, 2020 1:42 PM - Flame: the fate of the world depends on it p1ngpong
Sep 11, 2020 1:42 PM - Flame: silly you
Sep 11, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaters always prosper!
Sep 11, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iqgf79/droideka_pc_cockpit/ Tom buy me this lol
Sep 11, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/IWR1-IMPERATORWORKS-Gaming-Computer-Monitors/dp/B07BKT53K7
Sep 11, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/IMPERATOR-WORKS-CLUVENS-IW-SK-Silla_62444253663.html
Sep 11, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like chairs like those would be neat initially, and then just get kind of annoying to use after a while lol
Sep 11, 2020 2:36 PM - Flame: true and good point tom
Sep 11, 2020 2:36 PM - Flame: considering a fat bastard like psionic is
Sep 11, 2020 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 11, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: It looks like a comfy beach chair had sex with Giger.
Sep 11, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: Chairs like that are fine provided you don't have to get up... ever.
Sep 11, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: But getting in and out is a hassle.
Sep 11, 2020 2:45 PM - Flame: my point veho
Sep 11, 2020 2:46 PM - Flame: the day psionic sits in that, is the day his days are numbered
Sep 11, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jX9ksFo 
Sep 11, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: who's Giger
Sep 11, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks like a scorpion
Sep 11, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like it
Sep 11, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's all motorized so it should be easy to get in and out
Sep 11, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: gaming cockpits are awesome but they're not something you use for general PC use or for movies just when you want to immerse yourself fully in a game
Sep 11, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: get in, stay there a few hours, get out
Sep 11, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: H R Giger is an artist who designed the xenomorphs in Alien.
Sep 11, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: And that was his tamest work.
Sep 11, 2020 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Sep 11, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He did a LOT of LSD lol
Sep 11, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zHn5TZv
Sep 11, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2U15Ptb
Sep 11, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xcx8UDz
Sep 11, 2020 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like you'd be good friends Pso
Sep 11, 2020 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi
Sep 11, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/km1FizR
Sep 11, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RzaDIhN
Sep 11, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J66s0Ln.jpg
Sep 11, 2020 8:44 PM - Flame: 
Sep 11, 2020 10:15 PM - Sicklyboy: beep
Sep 11, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: boop
Sep 11, 2020 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: dooq
Sep 11, 2020 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: poop
Sep 11, 2020 11:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 12, 2020 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQHPSD6GYxo
Sep 12, 2020 1:09 AM - Sicklyboy: Wow. So the v2 of the new replacement PSU for the DMG DOES let me repro Pokemon Green work on it.
Sep 12, 2020 1:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: cool
Sep 12, 2020 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly is your repro pokemon green using SRAM?
Sep 12, 2020 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: and battery?
Sep 12, 2020 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it is you should replace it with a FRAM chip that doesn't need battery
Sep 12, 2020 2:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nw5Mc5bpq-A
Sep 12, 2020 2:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: weird song, i love it
Sep 12, 2020 2:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: what day is it? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs
Sep 12, 2020 2:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: my crotch smells nice.
Sep 12, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The scent of moth balls and turpentine?
Sep 12, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/75101/heres-the-triple-slot-geforce-rtx-3090-beast-installed-into-pc/amp.html
Sep 12, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another slot bigger and it could just be a module lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 13, 2020)

Sep 12, 2020 4:04 AM - CORE: The Wombles Are Coming!!! Quick what should I do...
Sep 12, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xDLZVlC
Sep 12, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/walmart-is-selling-gateway-pcs-and-no-the-year-is-the-not-1999/
Sep 12, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mashed.com/245521/a-fruity-new-mountain-dew-flavor-has-everyone-talking/
Sep 12, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/9/11/21432298/microsoft-flight-simulator-mods-hogwarts-stonehenge-star-wars
Sep 12, 2020 5:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: omg i love artificial watermelon flavoring
Sep 12, 2020 5:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: too bad the soda selection here is so shit
Sep 12, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TpIsYx6.gifv
Sep 12, 2020 6:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi get any good drugs recently? 
Sep 12, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did just confiscate a tiny bit of weed lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Poor girl was "Am I gonna get in trouble" she was a bunch of stuff
Sep 12, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I told her I only care about weapons and tossed it in the trash lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah like hmm 1/4th of a gram of weed lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: should have kept it
Sep 12, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At first I was like "What are you handing me..." Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The tiniest nug lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably would have got me stoned out of my mind lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: if its good quality
Sep 12, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It smelled nice not ultra grade but nice
Sep 12, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have been high grade stuff in the early 90s when i was a smoker lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Northern Lights
Sep 12, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have smelled stuff coming in the hospital that got me a bit buzzed just from the smell lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-09-cuttlebone-microstructure-sweet.html
Sep 12, 2020 6:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: so people get stoned at the hospital?
Sep 12, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually just before they come in...
Sep 12, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if they feel like they will be stuck here for a week they like to make sure they wont come down right away lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt11695654/
Sep 12, 2020 7:50 AM - Sicklyboy: @Jdbye no, it saves to non-volatile flash.
Sep 12, 2020 8:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nDy8Hat
Sep 12, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/P7v5QBws2P0
Sep 12, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho i have this feeling that if Gordon Ramsey was exposed to that post all at one time he would probably die of an aneurysm lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:51 AM - Veho: Isn't there a Twitter hashtag where people post kitchen disasters, and Ramsay responds?
Sep 12, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/736x/ff/2b/55/ff2b55caa9c6a9aff85f082135473677.jpg
Sep 12, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/11/14/11/46556FFD00000578-0-image-a-25_1510659967659.jpg
Sep 12, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WYkWUIm.jpg
Sep 12, 2020 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye lol this reminded me of that lady you posted, https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10223876/
Sep 12, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/09/dairy-queen-welcomes-new-pumpkin-cookie-butter-shake-caramel-apple-blizzard-and-more-for-fall-2020.html
Sep 12, 2020 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Sep 12, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/znfChII.jpg
Sep 12, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: ken! Long time no FUCK OFF.
Sep 12, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: Sup with you?
Sep 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He hasn't been on since he threw his back out trying to move his moms dildo 
Sep 12, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So is it true it uses 3 car batteries? Lpl
Sep 12, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/1964_Alaska_earthquake
Sep 12, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mega Thrust lol
Sep 12, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megathrust_earthquake
Sep 12, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.gizoogle.net/tranzizzle.php?search=https%3A%2F%2Fen.m.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FMegathrust_earthquake&se=Go+Git+Dis+Shiznit
Sep 12, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: Sit on the ground and wait for an earthquake.
Sep 12, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4vgsP81.mp4
Sep 12, 2020 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: 4.8 rating is pretty good for a horror movie
Sep 12, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: 4.8 out of 5, or out of 10?
Sep 12, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: Ah, out of 10. IMDB. Yeah, that's still not a bad result.
Sep 12, 2020 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: they usually get rated lower than they deserve
Sep 12, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: SF movies too.
Sep 12, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: All genre movies, basically.
Sep 12, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: But then again both genre fans and genre makers have a completely different set of criteria than "normal" folk.
Sep 12, 2020 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: truly good/unique scifi is hard to come by i guess its the same with horror
Sep 12, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: That's because makers focus on one aspect at the expense of others. Horror movies get a free pass on having a nonsensical story if they are scary enough.
Sep 12, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: And so on.
Sep 12, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Kung fu movies get away with horrible acting if they have KICK-ASS FIGHTS.
Sep 12, 2020 3:05 PM - Veho: For example.
Sep 12, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: I'm having a pretty decent chicken gyro.
Sep 12, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: The pita bread is made with caramelized onions and bacon, so that alone is great.
Sep 12, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't say a free pass they always seem to get like 4/10 rating
Sep 12, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think probably because they are all so similar
Sep 12, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: Free pass with their fans.
Sep 12, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: That's why they usually get low scores from the general audiences.
Sep 12, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: But are still hits with the fanbase.
Sep 12, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: vivarium only has 5.8/10 on imdb i think that's probably about right, it's certainly unique but it's no 7/10
Sep 12, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 7/10 is a pretty high bar
Sep 12, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it is kind of slow paced
Sep 12, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: takes a while for something really interesting to happen
Sep 12, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: for me at least 5-6 is "decent, worth the watch" 7 is "great" 8 is "fucking awesome" 9 is for movies that stand out even among similar ones and 10 is reserved for avatar
Sep 12, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: The last airbender?  
Sep 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is a pretty great show
Sep 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame they didn't make a movie
Sep 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just doesn't exist
Sep 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At all
Sep 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No movie of that amazing series whatsoever
Sep 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 12, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally got around to replacing rear brake pads on the car, woooo being not lazy for once
Sep 12, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: "Finally"? How long were you driving with faulty brakes?
Sep 12, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I replaced the front a month ago lol, the rear didn't super need them replaced actually but I bought the pads anyways just in case
Sep 12, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just been too lazy to do them cuz it's slightly more annoying
Sep 12, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point before the year ends I need to replace the rotors, but they're not bad enough that it's like a priority, could probably be fine for another 15k miles or so based on how worn they look
Sep 12, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: All you people with your auto repair skills and shit, and here I am looking for blinker fluid. Makes me feel totally emasculated.
Sep 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, I have 0 skills with auto repair really
Sep 12, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can change a tire, change my oil, and that was kinda it, used good ol' Youtube to teach me how to do brakes lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:03 PM - Veho: ...and yet you're replacing brakes yourself? That's even worse than not replacing them at all.
Sep 12, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's not difficult 
Sep 12, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Take tire off, remove 2 whole bolts, pull caliper off, swap pads, put it all back together lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brakes who nerds them slowing you down lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Things like brakes are very simple in terms of auto stuff, I would never touch anything related to engine or transmission or anything lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/35ksMWN.mp4
Sep 12, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: I would argue the engine is easier. Not being able to start is way better than not being able to stop.
Sep 12, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: [inb4enginebraking]
Sep 12, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a great way to ruin a floor
Sep 12, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it kinda looks like vinyl and not actual hardwood so who cares
Sep 12, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 5:30 PM - OctoAori20: Mornin'
Sep 12, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNrpVhP8fDc
Sep 12, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder, is there a way to use a macro of some kind to swap monitor inputs 
Sep 12, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have my PS4 connected to my main monitor, and swapping between inputs takes like 3 whole button presses 
Sep 12, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: #FirstWorldProblems
Sep 12, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aha, there may be via fancy program called mControl
Sep 12, 2020 6:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the question is, can I use it via cmd to make a macro?
Sep 12, 2020 6:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It appears so 
Sep 12, 2020 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huzzah, I have solved my first world problem in like 5 minutes! What a time to be alive
Sep 12, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CeC is nice lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never buying another device that doesn't support cec
Sep 12, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God this is a game changer, I can swap inputs with the press of a button!
Sep 12, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surely I am living in the future!
Sep 12, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consumer_Electronics_Control
Sep 12, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol automatically is even better
Sep 12, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I would occasionally swap back and forth even when it's on to check stuff lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And god, 3 whole button presses was just so 2000
Sep 12, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now I just plop the G8 and G9 keys on my keyboard, like a futureman
Sep 12, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like in my living room i hit a button on the apple tv thung it swaps over from the PC auto lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No need to lean forward in my chair
Sep 12, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My bedroom its Roku and Shield lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have an HDMI switch on one of my other monitors that I would used to use, would just have everything connected to that and just push a button on there to swap lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I like the quality of the color on my main monitor more lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do enjoy my samsung 4K
Sep 12, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Barely get to use it 
Sep 12, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know its only 60Hz but each frame is lovingly crafted by the magical gnomes who live in my pc
Sep 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, 60hz peasant
Sep 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2 144hz ;O;
Sep 12, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the gnomes said no lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After CPU and RAM maybe lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now with what I have 4K 60 is pretty on target lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 3080 is probably the last "big" thing I buy pretty much all year lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably next year lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be stuck with these same 3 monitors lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah at this point for your puter I would wait for Ryzen 5000 lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess I'll be getting a PS5 too lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But other than that, last thing lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox 1X2?
Sep 12, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, no reason to lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might but one later, when the "Xbox Series X S X" version releases in 2-3 years lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox series S E sports edition X
Sep 12, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or SEX Box lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The series S is pretty compelling, but the shit specs makes me say no lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want more controllers lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never use my xboner controller lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just PS3/PS4 for the most part
Sep 12, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since i switched from 360 pads to this one its even better
Sep 12, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I even bought one of those dumb USB adapters you need for wireless for the first gen Xboner controllers that didn't have bluetooth lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like...still using AA batteries in 2013? No thanks lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its so efficient they last forever
Sep 12, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have rechargeables but like fuck, can't be assed to keep recharging them every now and again when my other controllers I can just plug into my PC and charge when I'm done lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some expensive rechargeable batteries only used one set so far lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can get a crasle thingy?
Sep 12, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cradle even lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still too much to bother with ;O;
Sep 12, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do make usb bt ones but finding them in the store is hilarious lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my controller is now 100 dollars on amazon lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xbox one camo one
Sep 12, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson keeps making me beat Outrun 2006 lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it just me or is that game like retarded easy
Sep 12, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of how I drive to work... Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been playing Everybody's Golf on PS4 and my daughter's been loving it lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She goes "pewwww" when I hit the ball lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol aawwe
Sep 12, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She also likes to copy the mario sounds from Super Mario Sunshine lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woos and wahaas and such lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol too cute
Sep 12, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandson mostly does fart sounds 
Sep 12, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We get him to stop (it gets annoying after like 5 hours) then some cartoon or something will have a fart and 5 more hours lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, very sophisticated
Sep 12, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Duct tape solves so many of life's little problems lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/how-to/emulate-amiga
Sep 12, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should do some more Amiga Emulator stuff
Sep 12, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But like 90% of the games I try are bad... Lol
Sep 12, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure where the love comes from...
Sep 12, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: Nostalgia.
Sep 12, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be my problem lol I had a SNES
Sep 12, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit only have found like 10 games so far on the Amiga I would call great and most of those ate better on other platforms
Sep 12, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are not ate lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well a lot of the good Amiga games were just better versions of ports lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like upgraded C64 games?
Sep 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably why I didnt try them...
Sep 12, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I owned a 64 lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: Amiga didn't have a lot of exclusives, so you won't find many games you haven't played before.
Sep 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: https://www.digitalspy.com/videogames/a660806/the-30-best-amiga-games-that-defined-commodores-classic-computer/
Sep 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: Most of these can be found on other platforms.
Sep 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: So...
Sep 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And with game systems doing stuff like hardware scrolling....
Sep 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Multiple background layers
Sep 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: more sprites... Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, most of the good Amiga games were just like...DOS games ports lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better sound than most DOS stuff was the main thing
Sep 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you had like a fancy MT32 or something
Sep 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To me it seems like the Amiga was a good art system but games? Early on yes but later no.
Sep 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like the Amiga version of Loom the best so far... Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8ydTri3JWvM
Sep 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play it on SCUMM VM 
Sep 12, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e7ys7ql.mp4
Sep 12, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Them Duke boys are at it again... Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWrkrCSlXmA < There you go Psi, you can buy this phone and get 120x optical zoom!
Sep 12, 2020 7:18 PM - Veho: A telescope in your pocket.
Sep 12, 2020 7:18 PM - Veho: Or are you just happy to see me?
Sep 12, 2020 7:18 PM - Veho: 
Sep 12, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol weird i was reading this Tom lol https://www.androidauthority.com/xiaomi-mi-10-ultra-camera-test-1154177/
Sep 12, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like garbage, but hey you can finally take pics of all the girls who have restraining orders against you!
Sep 12, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 12, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 12, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://venturebeat.com/2020/09/11/standalone-vr-headsets-are-finally-ready-to-make-a-big-leap-forward/amp/
Sep 12, 2020 7:47 PM - Veho: Why would you want a standalone VR set?
Sep 12, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a good intermediary between shitty phone VR and "high end" PC VR
Sep 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Veho: But it has nogaems.
Sep 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the price is between those anyways lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually Oculus added a ton of games to their standalone thing
Sep 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beat Saber, Superhot, VR Chat
Sep 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much the only 3 games worth bothering with ;O;O;O;
Sep 12, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.oculus.com/experiences/quest/section/274907549851488/ < Pretty much all the
Sep 12, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "decent" VR games there I think
Sep 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Meh. VR is fun for a few moments but still not worth it.
Sep 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: I want headset support in regular games.
Sep 12, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: The way Oculus was when it was still a tech demo.
Sep 12, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: Regular controls, head movement was just camera.
Sep 12, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are mods for most popular stuff
Sep 12, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there's some paid software that added VR head tracking to like 100 non-VR games or something
Sep 12, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xQom_2-Hgno-zO_wQtjarapZEyW_1XCL5LB8TX8v7zc/edit#gid=0 < Ah yeah VorpX, good amount of games there now
Sep 12, 2020 7:54 PM - Veho: Noice.
Sep 12, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of those are interesting, I might have to try that actually lol
Sep 12, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: At the expense of sounding like a broken record, I would also like to see headtracking on regular platforms. You don't need any VR setup, you just need a camera, and most of them have one.
Sep 12, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: But I don't want that to be a (primary) control scheme, but I just know devs and publishers would insist on cramming it absolutely everywhere, and make people hate it.
Sep 12, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: "I think a subtle movement parallax would create an immersive 3D effect." "GOTCHA, YOU CONTROL THE CHARACTER BY SWAYING LEFT AND RIGHT." "That's not what I meant-" "YOU SQUAT TO SHOOT."
Sep 12, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's how the Kinect was born!
Sep 12, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: The Kinect was a fine piece of tech, and is still being used in hundreds of applications... none of them gaming related  
Sep 12, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly health care IIRC
Sep 12, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is cool, I guess lol
Sep 12, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: And robotics. It's a cheap and decent 3D scanner, perfect for obstacle detection.
Sep 12, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the idea of the kinect, if MS could like combine it with VR you could probably get pretty good body tracking going
Sep 12, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is a thing for that, but I don't think it's like super well done last I checked lol
Sep 12, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: You would still need a hangar-sized room to play in.
Sep 12, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: There was a DSi Ware game that has headtracking as a game mechanic, where you have to look around and behind obstacles to find stuff. I wanted to post a YouTube video of it but I can't find one that isn't in 60x50 pixel resolution.
Sep 12, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: I don't remember those videos being so crappy.
Sep 12, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: Were they always that bad and I just got spoiled with HD videos?
Sep 12, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: No I'm pretty sure those used to be in a better quality.
Sep 12, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far the most fun I have had with VR ks with ppsspp lol
Sep 12, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned my phone into a giant screen
Sep 12, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: You know what grinds my gears?
Sep 12, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: Youtube channels that cook/mix fictional food/drinks.
Sep 12, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: Not plausible ones, but the outlandish ones.
Sep 12, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: "Today we'll be making a pan-galactic gargle blaster."
Sep 12, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: No you won't.
Sep 12, 2020 8:44 PM - Veho: "Today we will be making the Every Meat Sandwich from Regular Show." *proceeds to use only chicken breast*
Sep 12, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: It just irks me.
Sep 12, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: This rant has been prompted by the YouTube home page.
Sep 12, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: And now a word from our sponsor.
Sep 12, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spatula city!!!
Sep 12, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcZPZGq3Zy8
Sep 12, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: I have mixed feelings about thhe new Dune movie.
Sep 12, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: I think it might be a good movie but a crappy adaptation.
Sep 12, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it looks cool, but I don't think it will be as good as OG Dune movie
Sep 12, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they'll make it easier to understand for people who like...don't read books, which I think will be nice, but I also expect they'll kinda do it wrong lol
Sep 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it'd be hilarious if they went and also gave you a little pamphlet with all the terms on it again lol
Sep 12, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: Not sure what's so hard to understand about the book.
Sep 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean like the original movie, you had theaters giving out pages of info and terms that the movie used from the book that you wouldn't understand if you never read the book
Sep 12, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad had one when he saw it in theaters, kept it for years and then it got destroyed via water damage
Sep 12, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: Shame.
Sep 12, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: The first one tried to condense ten hours worth of material into two hours.
Sep 12, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: So it was a bit hard to follow without a guide.
Sep 12, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: This version will be much longer so it will be easier to follow.
Sep 12, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I just have this bad feeling they're gonna take a lot of that stuff and either remove or it dumb it down to make it easier to understand for the masses
Sep 12, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it gonna be long? I thought they were cutting it in half to make two movies
Sep 12, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: Villneuve (or whatever that's spelled) doesn't shy away from longass movies. Blade Runner 2049 was 160 minutes.
Sep 12, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: And they're turning the first book into two movies.
Sep 12, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh I see. I only ever skimmed news articles talking about, just saw that they were making it two movies instead of 1 as originally planned lol
Sep 12, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Figured they were just taking some long ass 3 hour movie and cutting it into 2 1.5 hour things or something
Sep 12, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll take two 3 hours Dune movies any day lol
Sep 12, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the new one?
Sep 12, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: The new what?
Sep 12, 2020 9:33 PM - Flame: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087182/
Sep 12, 2020 9:34 PM - Veho: Best version  ;O;
Sep 12, 2020 9:43 PM - Veho: I wonder who'll be playing the lovely Feyd in the new version.
Sep 12, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: the first one does not have the best rating, i think the new one could beat it
Sep 12, 2020 9:50 PM - Veho: That shouldn't be difficult.
Sep 12, 2020 9:54 PM - Veho: I'm surprised it got 6.5, that's a pretty high score.
Sep 12, 2020 9:54 PM - Veho: https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/1006364_dune
Sep 12, 2020 9:54 PM - Veho: 52% on RT.
Sep 12, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I fucking love the first Dune movie, have so many good memories watching it with my dad
Sep 12, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably the main reason I'm such a sci-fi nerd lol
Sep 12, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure we'll watch the new one together as well and love every second
Sep 12, 2020 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: 6.5 is kinda low, but seems pretty normal for an older movie, except for the standouts like back to the future, star wars etc.
Sep 12, 2020 9:56 PM - Sicklyboy: :o
Sep 12, 2020 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: lots of lower budget stuff from the 80s and 90s that get rated lower due to the low budget but are still excellent movies
Sep 12, 2020 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don
Sep 12, 2020 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if i've ever seen Dune
Sep 12, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i'll certainly watch the reboot
Sep 12, 2020 9:58 PM - Veho: I love the old Dune movie but it's been so maligned by critics (and audiences) I'm honestly surprised to see it got 6.5, I was expecting something lower.
Sep 12, 2020 9:58 PM - Sicklyboy: never seen it
Sep 12, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually watch the extended edition a couple times a year lol
Sep 12, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a real cool movie, good book series as well
Sep 12, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would definitely suggest at least reading some of the books, if you're into that kind of thing lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:00 PM - p1ngpong: the audiobooks are really good and out on torrent
Sep 12, 2020 10:00 PM - Veho: Read the first book, the rest are very much optional.
Sep 12, 2020 10:00 PM - p1ngpong: I need to listen to them fully
Sep 12, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the Brian Herbert stuff, even though they aren't as good lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked Franks stuff, I read all 6 of those and then his other work is also good IMO, but yeah I can see why people wouldn't like them lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:04 PM - Veho: I like it too but he goes off the deep end later on.
Sep 12, 2020 10:07 PM - Veho: He gets back to normal in Heretics and Chapterhouse.
Sep 12, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just like reading books, cuz I'm a NERD 
Sep 12, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reading the Moontide series right now, which isn't...amazing, but hey it's a book lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:14 PM - Veho: Ew, fantasy  
Sep 12, 2020 10:14 PM - Veho: I'm reading Iain M. Banks.
Sep 12, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been on a fantasy kick the last...5 years...lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Cultures series yeah?
Sep 12, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's on my to read list at some point in time lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:16 PM - Veho: Fair enough  
Sep 12, 2020 10:16 PM - Veho: I recommend Robin Hobb.
Sep 12, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already read all her books 
Sep 12, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Liked them enough to buy them all lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:17 PM - Veho: Check again, she's probably written two more trilogies in the meantime.
Sep 12, 2020 10:17 PM - Veho: 
Sep 12, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Realm of the Enderlings universe, anyways lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the Dune extended edition lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I read them all like last year lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if there is a Dune porn spoof.... Lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably called Nude
Sep 12, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "We have worm sign the likes of wich God hasn't seen!!!"
Sep 12, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ron Jeremy walks in..
Sep 12, 2020 10:27 PM - Veho: 
Sep 12, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The spooge must flow!!!
Sep 12, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah baby drink the water of life!!!
Sep 12, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every man who has tried to drink the water of life has died...
Sep 12, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paul was supposed to be a girl in the movie the worms make the water men cant drink the water is like Dune a trans movie in disguise? Lol
Sep 12, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/softbank-nearing-deal-to-sell-arm-holdings-to-nvidia-for-more-than-40-billion-11599928360
Sep 12, 2020 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If this is true a great move for Nvidia
Sep 13, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it's been in the works for a while
Sep 13, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if it'll happen though, I know there's a lot of people who don't want it done
Sep 13, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see this leading to a Shield TV 2!!! Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If Nvidia could build a fab they could become a end to end SoC
Sep 13, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Be interesting to see what happens if they go through though lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to think Nvidia would simply keep the same licensing agreements ARM currently runs, which are really great for basically everyone, even small startups
Sep 13, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Nvidia is a company, and companies like money, sooo....
Sep 13, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like they added some really nice licensing plans for small companies that would let them design their custom SoC for free, figure out if ARM could provide whatever they need, and then they'd just have to pay royalties on every SoC sold
Sep 13, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: vs their other plans where you had to pay some big licensing fee first before you could do anything with ARM, which would suck if your business ended up failing or whatever lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldnt mind seeing phones with Nvidia gpus
Sep 13, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That would certainly be something lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But at this point I don't think that'd be possible really lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless they put some super gimped thing in it, but then it wouldn't really be competitive with Adreno stuff
Sep 13, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No RTX phones? Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need phones with active cooling ;O;
Sep 13, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good for VR
Sep 13, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think after the Tegra 4, none of their other Tegra things were put into phones lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just too powerful, suck back too much power/output too much heatr
Sep 13, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 2 GPUs one for low power stuff on battery one for when plugged in lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Xiaomi put a Tegra 4 in one of their phones lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it overheated a lot lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why are my eyes getting hot.... Cue scene from indiana jones
Sep 13, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe RTX lite on phones at like 2nm
Sep 13, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm still would be like 25 watts...
Sep 13, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 15 watts is max heat disapation on phones?
Sep 13, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sub nm will be needed to pull rtx off on a phone lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt 15w would be max 
Sep 13, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think in 10 years we can play Doom Eternal on a phone lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Adreno 650, which is like the "top" phone GPU AFAIK, consumes like 5w lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think your right
Sep 13, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I forgot what GPU I have lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 720G
Sep 13, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Adreno 618 neat lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Apple's A13 SoC, which is like their "best one" sucks up 6w lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple lol but with out Epic they gonna die lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Developers developers developers lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant even use the engine on other stuff so Apple will have to pull like half the stuff off the app store lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/qualcomm/snapdragon_700/720g#:~:text=Snapdragon%20720G%20is%20a%20mid,and%20introduced%20in%20early%202020.&text=The%20Snapdragon%20720G%20integrates%20the,uplink%20and%20Cat%2015%20downlink.
Sep 13, 2020 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8nm that explains the insane battery life lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, IIRC a legal ruling said Apple can't pull that Epic dev account that licensed Unreal Engine stuff, so that should be safe lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The RAM is DDR4 3733 damn lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, it's temporary, but Apple isn't fucking dumb, they're not gonna pull Unreal Engine off lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol If I was Epic I would make all future versions of Engine run like ass on Apple stuff lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My Galaxy Z Fold 2 will have LPDDR5 ;O;
Sep 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think Samsung is pushing to 5500mhz 
Sep 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/qualcomm/snapdragon_800/865 <
Sep 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: LPDDR5-5500
Sep 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Sep 13, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Memory controller can be quad channel, too apparently 
Sep 13, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom our PCs are so out dated
Sep 13, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes my Shield TV look like trash  lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, the X1 SoC is pretty outdated now lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Adreno 650 beats it in a lot of benchmarks lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes by a lot
Sep 13, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Tegra-X1-Maxwell-GPU-vs-Adreno-650_6152_9971.247598.0.html
Sep 13, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Powerful 5 years ago, but these days
Sep 13, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the next Tegra SoC should be one with Ampere based GPU cores though lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be like
Sep 13, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking amazing 
Sep 13, 2020 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better emulation of GC and PS2 would be nice
Sep 13, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Video and stuff is honestly fine lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Snapdragon 865 actually does really well with Dolphin
Sep 13, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw some gameplay of RE4 a bit ago that was like buttery smooth 30fps
Sep 13, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mario Kart Wii was running almost 100% all the time last I checked, too
Sep 13, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super impressive, definitely gonna try Dolphin out when I get my Z Fold 2
Sep 13, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PS2 still needs work, but that's more an emulator issue than anything I think
Sep 13, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And if that Android Switch emulator ever gets cracked so you don't need that BS controller, would love to try that as well lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that the open sores switch emulator will get ported eventually
Sep 13, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the Android one is a port of Yuzu lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're just trying to charge you $100 to use it 
Sep 13, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol bastards
Sep 13, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that my phone can do Switch lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But maybe in 2-3 years mid range phones will
Sep 13, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I will for sure lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually runs a few things pretty ok surprisingly lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im just happy thus phone dies amazing psp at like 2-4x resolution
Sep 13, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This not thus lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe that will fix my typos
Sep 13, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Changed my keyboard
Sep 13, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol have you tried the android hand writing thing?
Sep 13, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It can read my scribble lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: tom Sucks Leno lol Leno was supposed to be lemons
Sep 13, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe my cursive is too sloppy
Sep 13, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I just stick with good ol' Gboard lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had like a galaxy note with a stylus maybe, but even then just typing it out would be faster lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife has a note 8, uses the stylus all the time to take notes and stuff lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my wife has a 9 but she broke her stylus
Sep 13, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame too they are not cheap lol
Sep 13, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You sure? I bought one for my wife when she lost hers for like $10 lol
Sep 13, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats expensive for a little thing she will lose lol
Sep 13, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or break lol
Sep 13, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-county-votes-to-repeal-saggy-pants-law-critics-claimed-it-unfairly-targeted-african-americans.amp
Sep 13, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Saggy pants lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 14, 2020)

Sep 13, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.computerworld.com/article/3575089/pro-tip-sock-away-a-clean-copy-of-windows-10-2004.amp.html
Sep 13, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/if-you-could-only-play-console-games-which-console-would-you-choose/
Sep 13, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Retron 8 lol
Sep 13, 2020 6:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tq5IYor.jpg
Sep 13, 2020 6:24 AM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c3/Coleco-Telstar-Arcade-Pongside-L.jpg/1200px-Coleco-Telstar-Arcade-Pongside-L.jpg
Sep 13, 2020 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a cousin I am like 80% sure he had one of those Veho
Sep 13, 2020 8:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wWOpmux.jpg
Sep 13, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/12Y97EB
Sep 13, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: Sith-brand tazers.
Sep 13, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: Zap 'em like the Emperor.
Sep 13, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: Carry the power of the Dark Side in your pocket!
Sep 13, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: I miss the zany wacky designs of the 90s.
Sep 13, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: Today's consoles take themselves too seriously.
Sep 13, 2020 9:15 AM - Veho: That's why the next gen will be the router, pregnant router, refrigerator and speaker.
Sep 13, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: I want this again: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D0IqmePXcAA1s84.jpg
Sep 13, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ILbEzw1
Sep 13, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss when consoles did like custom stuff
Sep 13, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like you couldn't get the same experience on PC
Sep 13, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now its all the same lol
Sep 13, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: It's all the same, geared towards dual analog controllers.
Sep 13, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sadly
Sep 13, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess all the functions just can be made in software but I feel it lost something somewhere
Sep 13, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The machine spirit
Sep 13, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: Games are made by committee.
Sep 13, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: And any innovation or creativity gets watered down in favor of the popular formula.
Sep 13, 2020 10:00 AM - Veho: "Mmmm, yes, that's a great idea for a game, but can it be made as a third person action adventure with quicktime events?"
Sep 13, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FEaGoET
Sep 13, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm food lol
Sep 13, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can eat in about 2 hkurs
Sep 13, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hours even
Sep 13, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have trail mix in my lunch box but after you eat like 4 hand fulls its old
Sep 13, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: Whaaaa? Trail mix never getd old.
Sep 13, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: Which is one of the reasons I'm fat.
Sep 13, 2020 10:23 AM - Silent_Gunner: When it comes to modern controls in games, I'm reminded of this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dsL1wgu2e8
Sep 13, 2020 10:24 AM - Silent_Gunner: Like, a part of me thinks that the standard controller design is fine, even if I think we're long overdue to have 6 face buttons because why not?
Sep 13, 2020 10:24 AM - Silent_Gunner: But the options the Steam Controller provides, while admittedly obscured by having to think customize everything, isn't something any other controller can bring to the table.
Sep 13, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My Christmas list... https://www.bugatti.com/chiron/
Sep 13, 2020 10:37 AM - Silent_Gunner: Are you Barron Trump? XD
Sep 13, 2020 10:37 AM - Silent_Gunner: That looks more expensive than a Tesla...
Sep 13, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 309K its totally cheap lol
Sep 13, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won like 400 million on a lotto I would maybe buy one lol paint it like the Batmobile
Sep 13, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Be one of those eccentric people IE nuts but since wealthy you get a nice name
Sep 13, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/serious-sam-4-system-requirements/
Sep 13, 2020 10:53 AM - Silent_Gunner: Something tells me my i7-8700k could handle it, and I already have a GTX 1080. Also, I totally believe that storage space will be what the game launches and ends up as.
Sep 13, 2020 10:55 AM - Silent_Gunner: Jesus, tens of thousands of enemies!? They striving to make Serious Sam the Dynasty Warriors of FPS!? Or a modern Nuts.wad!?
Sep 13, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It needs more cowbell
Sep 13, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Xiaomi-Mi-10T-and-Mi-10T-Pro-Early-retailer-listings-confirm-Snapdragon-865-flagship-performance-high-resolution-cameras-and-a-144-Hz-AMOLED-screen-at-reasonable-prices.492939.0.html
Sep 13, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 144Hz on a phone..... The Hz wars has begun
Sep 13, 2020 12:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 160 then 200 where will it end...
Sep 13, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 288Hz should be OK for facebook lol
Sep 13, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: The GUI on modern devices takes up more processing power than some older consoles.
Sep 13, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: Every action has to have animated transitions and dynamic shadows and other enhancement bullshit.
Sep 13, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: Somewhere along the line it went past the sweet spot and just kept going.
Sep 13, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Remember when windows just disappeared when you closed them?
Sep 13, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Then there was that "shrinking" transition to show users the windows was closed, didn't just wink out of existence.
Sep 13, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: But then the animations became more and more elaborate and now closing a window requires a GPU.
Sep 13, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I turn off all those animations lol
Sep 13, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OIbYsid.mp4
Sep 13, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: It's just interesting, that's all.
Sep 13, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bl0lHQA.png
Sep 13, 2020 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi if your PC is newer than Windows Vista turning them off does nothing for you
Sep 13, 2020 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: also Veho i don't think it's reached the sweet spot yet, i mean have you seen Compiz Fusion and similar on linux?
Sep 13, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: That's not the sweet spot, that's megaoverkill.
Sep 13, 2020 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know
Sep 13, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: we are nowhere close to that yet though
Sep 13, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean we don't even have animations when switching between open windows
Sep 13, 2020 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: they killed multiple cows just to make one of those cars
Sep 13, 2020 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh my, i don't love the blue and white, but the red and black is sexy af
Sep 13, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: And a few steaks.
Sep 13, 2020 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it's even more powerful and faster than the Bugatti Veyron
Sep 13, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheaper too
Sep 13, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think
Sep 13, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/q7QlUJa.png
Sep 13, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: so what is going to happen is she going to have to pay full price to have her hand reattached?
Sep 13, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: more information is required
Sep 13, 2020 2:15 PM - Veho: The medical expenses are covered in Slovenia, she won't have to pay that, but she will go to jail for fraud.
Sep 13, 2020 2:15 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-54125770
Sep 13, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Her boyfriend too, they planned it together.
Sep 13, 2020 2:38 PM - Flame: crazy
Sep 13, 2020 2:58 PM - lilalex: helo
Sep 13, 2020 2:58 PM - lilalex: my borthers
Sep 13, 2020 2:58 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: bruh
Sep 13, 2020 2:58 PM - lilalex: oh no its my fbi agent
Sep 13, 2020 2:59 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: haha time for horny jail
Sep 13, 2020 2:59 PM - lilalex: [red=][/red]
Sep 13, 2020 2:59 PM - lilalex: what
Sep 13, 2020 2:59 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: [COLOR=][/COLOR]
Sep 13, 2020 2:59 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: adwasdwa
Sep 13, 2020 2:59 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: *WHAT DID YOU SAY TO ME n*****
Sep 13, 2020 3:00 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: 
Sep 13, 2020 3:00 PM - lilalex: HEY GUYS ITS ME MERK MUSIC TODAY WE ARE PLAYING CALL OF DUTY IFINITE WARFARE ARG
Sep 13, 2020 3:02 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: 
Sep 13, 2020 3:02 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: adawasdwa
Sep 13, 2020 3:03 PM - king_naceOnGBATemp: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA *FUNNY MONY*
Sep 13, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: Cool story bro.
Sep 13, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: Whose alt are you?
Sep 13, 2020 3:31 PM - p1ngpong: dupe of lilalex or something
Sep 13, 2020 3:31 PM - p1ngpong: I predict a ban
Sep 13, 2020 4:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: That’s some lame trolling
Sep 13, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wuW4Xpx.mp4
Sep 13, 2020 7:30 PM - breaktemp: man, this Dragon Quest Monster 2 translation is coming along nice !
Sep 13, 2020 7:32 PM - OctoAori20: Eyy
Sep 13, 2020 7:40 PM - DinohScene: Hi
Sep 13, 2020 7:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/peZpRcx.mp4
Sep 13, 2020 8:52 PM - OctoAori20: How are you
Sep 13, 2020 9:05 PM - Flame: fine thank you. how are you?
Sep 13, 2020 9:05 PM - OctoAori20: Pretty decent.
Sep 13, 2020 9:06 PM - Flame: welcome to gbatemp
Sep 13, 2020 9:14 PM - DinohScene: fucking PSVSD man :c
Sep 13, 2020 9:15 PM - Flame: dinoh couldnt you get it to work?
Sep 13, 2020 9:15 PM - DinohScene: it's still on its way to me
Sep 13, 2020 9:16 PM - DinohScene: just can't wait : D
Sep 13, 2020 9:16 PM - Flame: where did you buy it?
Sep 13, 2020 9:17 PM - DinohScene: bought it off some dude on reddit
Sep 13, 2020 9:17 PM - DinohScene: he had one remaining after he fabricated a couple via pcbway on some updated designs
Sep 13, 2020 9:18 PM - DinohScene: https://www.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/iisakm/guide_to_ordering_psvsds_from_pcbway/
Sep 13, 2020 9:34 PM - Flame: nice.
Sep 13, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a PSVSD somewhere
Sep 13, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never installed it though cuz I'm fucking lazy lol
Sep 13, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I got an SD2Vita like 2 days later
Sep 13, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well soon you could just emulate it on a phone maybe lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Vita not PSP of course lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although not a lot of great Vita games?
Sep 13, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not, Vita emulation is still pretty iffy lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were a few good Vita games
Sep 13, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Sony ported them to PS4 lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me if I was emulating the Vita like Borderlands?
Sep 13, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I cant think of many others
Sep 13, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it had a ton kf indie stuff and japanese games
Sep 13, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the most part it's like...Uncharted, Unit 13 (which was a nice TPS), a Resistance game that was cool
Sep 13, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Killzone game as well
Sep 13, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then lots of indie stuff and weeb shit lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah so like maybe 10 games total that I would try
Sep 13, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a CoD game on it that was pretty ok
Sep 13, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Touch my Katamari was cool, but I just like Katamari games lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too but after the PS2 the PS3 one was meh
Sep 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there was a Wipeout game on it as well
Sep 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, not a lot of stuff if you aren't like a big weeb lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was the Vita one better? Katamari?
Sep 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there are devs still making like visual novels and stuff for the Vita 
Sep 13, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked it
Sep 13, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never did play the PS3 one, so couldn't say if it was better, but I enjoyed it lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Played thr PS2 games?
Sep 13, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like 90% of the stuff I played on my Vita were emulation lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i heard it was great for that
Sep 13, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, loved Katamari Damacy and We Love Katamari, those were both great
Sep 13, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Damacy remaster was cool, too
Sep 13, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a Katamari game on the 360 that I played that was pretty ok, too
Sep 13, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like the only Katamari game not released on a Sony console lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond the mobile stuff of course
Sep 13, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the phone was was fun for a minute
Sep 13, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone one lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn trying to do like 30 things at once at work sucks lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant these meth heads see im trying to be a slacker lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just throw some meth over a fence or something, they'll all scuttle over there lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol probably
Sep 13, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I felt so bad the other night in the ER some girl came in tweaking out on something she timidly hands me a tiny nug of weed lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was worried i was going to arrest her
Sep 13, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cant let her keep it but hospital has a no call cops policy for people seeking help
Sep 13, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Hospital wifi is slow still have 1GB left for GTA SA with cheats and mods
Sep 13, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 hour left lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm stressing the coax ethernet thing right now to see how well it deals with lots of data lol. Torrenting stuff at 100mbps, downloading stuff from my seedbox at 150mbps, and then uploading stuff to my Pi NAS at like 400mbps-ish
Sep 13, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so it works good?
Sep 13, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man this phone i took it off the charger Friday morning at 6AM its at 42% right now
Sep 13, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I took my phone off the charger at 12pm and it's at 10% 
Sep 13, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched Dune and play games surf the net its nice lol
Sep 13, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With 4 whole hours of screen on time ;O;
Sep 13, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor battery in this thing lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What size is it?
Sep 14, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5050 is this thing lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the battery in my S8 is like 3000mah lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 3000mah lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Says i have 8 hours of screen time
Sep 14, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And like 7 left
Sep 14, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After using a phone with a big battery Im not sure I could go less now
Sep 14, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if the phone was a bit thicker 10,000 would be awesome
Sep 14, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta buy that one phone Energizer made lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Came with like...15,000mah battery or somethinng
Sep 14, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thick as fuck
Sep 14, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was sad to find out it was a publicity stunt 
Sep 14, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would so buy that lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally was looking for it lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it wasn't a publicity stunt, they started an indiegogo for it lo
Sep 14, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it failed super hard lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a collectors item for the prototype lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Blackview-P10000-Pro-11000mAh-Battery/dp/B07FJL5ZWM < There you go Psi, chinese trash with a 11000mah battery!
Sep 14, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But its Mediatek 
Sep 14, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Unlocked-Blackview-10000mAh-Wireless-Charging/dp/B07Y6DYX33 < Oh wait here's a newer one lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That Helio P70 is supposed to be OK
Sep 14, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not great but at least decent lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im kinda hooked on Snapdragon right now lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 720G in this is awesome for a midrange chip
Sep 14, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see it lasting me 2 years as long as nothing breaks
Sep 14, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what 240 bucks will get me in 2 years lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they bump up the storage to 128GB
Sep 14, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8GB of RAM instead of 6
Sep 14, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slightly faster SoC lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My S8 goes for about that, so you could probably get whatever the big last gen phone was lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: S10 equivalent lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I can see getting another Xiaomi
Sep 14, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This phone has thoroughly impressed me
Sep 14, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I may not know how to pronounce the name but damn fine phone lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They make fairly decent devices, yeah lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like cheap and Chinese but not crap lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like "zhow-mi" I think lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol some people say show me and zow me and damn if I know lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chong Chang Me lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:02 AM - OctoAori20: I'm gonna be so glad to ditch the Apple cult since I would love to build my *own* PC
Sep 14, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah GTA SA is done so now I have GTA III and SA
Sep 14, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On my phone lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-negotiate-third-term-in-office-2020-9?amp
Sep 14, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol.
Sep 14, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Id buy that for a dollar!!!
Sep 14, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/msi-unveils-meg-aegis-ti5-featuring-nvidia-ampere-gpus-intel-10th-gen-cpus/amp/
Sep 14, 2020 1:54 AM - MrWhosHacking: Can we get an Oculus forums please
Sep 14, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/09/nvidia-reportedly-to-acquire-arm-holdings-from-softbank-for-40-billion/?amp=1
Sep 14, 2020 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamerant.com/xbox-series-x-ssd-expansion-cards-hot-swappable/amp/
Sep 14, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YgGzAKP_HuM


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 15, 2020)

Sep 14, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5AKKpbZYXtk
Sep 14, 2020 7:28 AM - Veho: I wonder how much the extra drives will cost.
Sep 14, 2020 7:28 AM - Veho: $199
Sep 14, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/103244816
Sep 14, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah anytime I see custom hardware thats upgradeable I hesitate lol
Sep 14, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a totally deciding factor if I buy or not but it is something to give me a seconds pause
Sep 14, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao sometimes I love my job....
Sep 14, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some meth bead guy literally holding on to the desk while 2 police officers drag him out of the hospital
Sep 14, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol too funny
Sep 14, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meth head not bead lll
Sep 14, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/entire-xbox-series-x-briefing-leaks-online/
Sep 14, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UPP8eGG
Sep 14, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: "Leaks"
Sep 14, 2020 9:13 AM - Veho: It's a fucking marketing strategy.
Sep 14, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Sep 14, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xT8aBD4
Sep 14, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://warhammer40k.fandom.com/wiki/Gargant
Sep 14, 2020 9:43 AM - Veho: That chair looks like a droideka from Star Wars.
Sep 14, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c7/00/bd/c700bd985efa87962e721c0d8ac15548.jpg
Sep 14, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QHoApmU.gifv
Sep 14, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: Close enough  
Sep 14, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: Last time it was posted I said it looked like HR Giger had sex with a beach chair.
Sep 14, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: . https://imgur.com/gallery/rSF5oVk
Sep 14, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The beach.... I wish I was at lol
Sep 14, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Sep 14, 2020 9:53 AM - Veho: Tik Tok gets a lot of crap but has any other platform resulted in that much jiggling?  
Sep 14, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She literally had me mesmorized for like a full minute
Sep 14, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats too much power lol
Sep 14, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to check again and yup same effect
Sep 14, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bookmarked for science lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: Boobmarked.
Sep 14, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: https://amp.theguardian.com/environment/2020/sep/13/killer-whales-launch-orchestrated-attacks-on-sailing-boats
Sep 14, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably are just hungry spanish food is delicious
Sep 14, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spanish Soilent Green lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/66_PN27WV8A
Sep 14, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho get a Vivo lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: That shit's expensive.
Sep 14, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: We're getting the Mi Note 9 Pro.
Sep 14, 2020 10:23 AM - Veho: Wife is getting that, I'll take her current phone.
Sep 14, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: *Redmi
Sep 14, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a nice phone
Sep 14, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im on it now
Sep 14, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do recommend using Nova Launcher though
Sep 14, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spend some time turning off the ads lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like all the preinstalled aps can display ads but at least all of them let you turn them off
Sep 14, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So while its annoying to have to do it you only need do it once (that I know of)
Sep 14, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if they update MIUI or Android 11
Sep 14, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wNvcVHG.jpg
Sep 14, 2020 11:11 AM - Veho: Never dabbed in.
Sep 14, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PT7yXJZ.mp4
Sep 14, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Windows-Gameplayer-Notebook-i5-1035G7/dp/B08BLSF473/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&linkCode=sl1&tag=e074d-20&linkId=9493a17ba4673d493fa04c96734f56e6&language=en_US
Sep 14, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that PC is right up your ally 
Sep 14, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKAAvW6oboc
Sep 14, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: Too big  
Sep 14, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: I want the GPD Win 2.
Sep 14, 2020 1:00 PM - p1ngpong: me too
Sep 14, 2020 1:00 PM - p1ngpong: shame its a massive rip off
Sep 14, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: The first GPD Win is good value for money, the Win 2 is twice as expensive but not twice as powerful.
Sep 14, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want a giant mech scorpion PC so I can crush my enemies in game and literally at the same time
Sep 14, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Particle cannon in the tail, flame thrower claws you know normal stuff
Sep 14, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/IBAUacDVwJo
Sep 14, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, as much as I'd love to own a GPD Win, I'd never pay full price for any of their newer ones lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am too cheap to buy any of them lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone plus game pad is good enough for me lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That, too
Sep 14, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These days, my phone will be more than capable of doing what I'd want to do on a GPD Win like device
Sep 14, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be like emulation and maybe occasionally typing things up lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Light web browsing some movie streaming and youtube lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots of porn 
Sep 14, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rBL2eiO0pDA
Sep 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/txztXBw.mp4
Sep 14, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol porn on Amazon prime....
Sep 14, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: _DO NOT APPROVE_ (title here lol)
Sep 14, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Straight up porn lol
Sep 14, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fvTycVg
Sep 14, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ku80VLk.jpg
Sep 14, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: gpd win is worth it only if you have very specific needs
Sep 14, 2020 2:49 PM - Veho: I have special needs  
Sep 14, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYy-qJHLD4Q
Sep 14, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Love me some double corn holes
Sep 14, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 14, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 3 more days until I get to struggle to buy a 3080 
Sep 14, 2020 3:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zZzAzLq.jpg
Sep 14, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ugqB0qc.mp4
Sep 14, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: noot noot
Sep 14, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: Feel Noot Inc, by Gorillaz.
Sep 14, 2020 5:15 PM - MrWhosHacking: How would I make a post about an vr where can I put it
Sep 14, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If PC, PC section, if PSVR, PS4 section, if mobile, mobile section.
Sep 14, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: Now that you say it like that, it sounds a bit silly. Maybe we should have a single VR section.
Sep 14, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hold on lemme grab my copy pasta about adding new sections ;O;
Sep 14, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As with every other suggestion for a XYZ new section, you have to ask "are the other sections being dominated by threads and questions in such a way that an entirely new section/subsection is necessary?"  And, as with every other suggestion, no, they aren't. I haven't seen any massive influx of VR related threads or questions spamming the other sections
Sep 14, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: (and, to be frank, I haven't really seen many new VR threads in general), so it's not worth creating an entirely new section for. Especially when VR isn't a "platform", it's generally an accessory to other platforms, in which case we already have sub sections for that (the Console, Accessories and Hardware sub sections available for most sections).
Sep 14, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bam, copy pasta from another threads ;O;
Sep 14, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: "If PC, PC section, if PSVS, PS4 section, if Android, Mobile Phone section, if standalone Android then "other consoles" section, if Oculus, Facebook section..."
Sep 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, there are only 3 major VR things, mobile (which includes shitty phone headsets and things like Oculus Quest, since it's running Android), PC, and PS4
Sep 14, 2020 5:29 PM - p1ngpong: I dont see t getting much traffic here unless nintendo release a VR thing that isnt absolute shit
Sep 14, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But regardless, we don't have a billion threads about VR things, I doubt we have more than a whole 10 on this entire site (not counting news threads), so a VR section would be useless
Sep 14, 2020 5:29 PM - p1ngpong: but that is expecting a lot
Sep 14, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Doesn't Xbox have any kind of VR?
Sep 14, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Weird.
Sep 14, 2020 5:30 PM - p1ngpong: nah
Sep 14, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Microsoft has Windows Mixed Reality, but nothing on Xbox specifically
Sep 14, 2020 5:30 PM - p1ngpong: ms were doing some augmented reality stuff but not vr
Sep 14, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They could just add WMR support if they wanted to, I wouldn't be surprised if they did on the Sexbox
Sep 14, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then WMR stuff sold like ass so eh lol
Sep 14, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though that new HP one looks really good
Sep 14, 2020 5:52 PM - Sicklyboy: It's a shame WMR didn't get more of a foothold in the VR market than it has.
Sep 14, 2020 5:52 PM - Sicklyboy: It's a fantastic and extremely capable entry-level platform.
Sep 14, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: Lack of killer apps, I'd guess.
Sep 14, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just started off rough, it didn't natively support SteamVR stuff until a year or so after the first headsets launched
Sep 14, 2020 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But once it supported SteamVR, it was basically as good as any other VR headset lol
Sep 14, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you could get them super cheapo, too, I paid $160 for mine and it's about as good as the CV1 Rift, though it uses bad inside out tracking lol
Sep 14, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now though they're expensive again, cuz so little sold lol
Sep 14, 2020 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna have to pull out my headset soon, House Flipper VR is coming out in a week or two IIRC 
Sep 14, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: not so entry-level anymore Sickly
Sep 14, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: people with HP Reverb G2 prototype samples are saying it's a real competitor to the valve index
Sep 14, 2020 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only area it's lacking in is the tracking, but you can use lighthouses and valve index controllers with it if you really wanted
Sep 14, 2020 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: otherwise it's equivalent or better
Sep 14, 2020 7:54 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Mixed_Reality#Immersive_headsets
Sep 14, 2020 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: equivalent audio, better resolution/clarity, slightly worse method of attaching to your head as it lacks the adjust knob on the back
Sep 14, 2020 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: what about it?
Sep 14, 2020 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah and slightly worse FOV but the only headset with actual good FOV is pimax right now
Sep 14, 2020 8:02 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm still rocking a Lenovo Explorer WMR headset and I'm decidedly satisfied with it. Of course there's room for improvement, it's far from the best headset on the market, but it's been quite reliable for me with few issues.
Sep 14, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, never had any big issues with my Acer one, beyond with games that don't natively supporting inside out tracking not working
Sep 14, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is very little nowadays
Sep 14, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, besides the ugly color lol
Sep 14, 2020 8:09 PM - Drak0rex: I feel like someone is trolling me
Sep 14, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: isnt it blue?
Sep 14, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like the color
Sep 14, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: reverb g2 should be out in a month
Sep 14, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom good time to upgrade to a g2 if you are getting a rtx 3080
Sep 14, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is, but I think with the black strip in the middle it just looks meh
Sep 14, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: and same for Sickly
Sep 14, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck that, the 3080 is the last big thing I'm buying for the next year or two lol
Sep 14, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides a PS5 lol
Sep 14, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not gonna spend another $600 for a VR thing I probably won't use often lol
Sep 14, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you need to take advantage of that 3080 somehow 
Sep 14, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/technology-54146715
Sep 14, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: OnePlus crappy knockoff company confirmed  ;O;
Sep 14, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: lmao
Sep 14, 2020 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: the case does look similar but i'm pretty sure apple doesn't own a patent on white rounded glossy shapes... even though they would probably like to
Sep 14, 2020 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the buds themselves are clearly different
Sep 14, 2020 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: the box also looks nothing like apple's, samsung on the other hand their boxes are basically a complete ripoff of apple's
Sep 14, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not gonna spend another $600 for a VR thing I probably won't use often lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is exactly why I bought a cheap VR type thing for my phone... lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not something I would use all the time and so in my mind not worth very much money.
Sep 14, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With that plastic thing for my phone I can kind of get a taste of where "good" VR would be, and very cool yes but at the same time I just can't bring myself to spending crazy money on it lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLToA7IQxdQ
Sep 14, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The most I think I'd spend on any VR thing would probably be about $200
Sep 14, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Past that and it's to the point where it's not worth the cost for me lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe before we had my daughter, when I had more time to just game, but these days I don't have the time or space to go playing XYZ whatever VR thing lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1f-ahAm_vU
Sep 14, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol me too Tom but different stuff, but even when I was younger I wouldn't have had the the money for VR
Sep 14, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like now that I have the money, I have no time lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think once they can get a good VR thing for PC's down to about 200 bucks it probably could take off?
Sep 14, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still not sure it would ever be "200 million units sold!!!" lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, PSVR was like $300 when it launched and it did ok, sitting at like 5 million sold or something last they made an announcement
Sep 14, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But on PC I think the number is sitting at less than 2 million, based on Steam stats anyways
Sep 14, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah those are not exactly huge numbers lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: US or worlwide?
Sep 14, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worldwide
Sep 14, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to assume worldwide lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's actually fairly good for basically "version 1" of a peripheral like that TBH
Sep 14, 2020 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know if I was a developer I would be kind worried trying to sell to that many...
Sep 14, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more VR porn to bump up those numbers lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Tired of real sex? Go VR where your only limit is your morals and imagination!!!" lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Honey come watch this, I am having sex with an alien!!!"
Sep 14, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tentacle rape ensues lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If Sony can go and push like a $300 PSVR 2 with specs that could rival PC stuff, I think we'd see a huge push in VR
Sep 14, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They actually have the hardware to support it now lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 300 on the headset 599 US dollars for the system... lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as they wait a couple years after they launch the PS5 and prices start to drop it'll be fine ;O;
Sep 14, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is probably what will happen anyways
Sep 14, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile 2080 Ti's by then should be like 200 bucks used lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I went and found all the decently priced 3080's from various retailers today and bookmarked them in preparation for launch day lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Try and get in as early as possible lol
Sep 14, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just can't see them over 300 dollars one AMD launches Navi 21 or whatever.
Sep 14, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 599 for the 3080?
Sep 14, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is pretty amazing considering what it is.
Sep 14, 2020 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3080 is $699.99, and the third party cards I bookmarked are $719.99/$729.99
Sep 14, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1592969-REG/zotac_zt_a30800d_10p_gaming_geforce_rtx_3080.html <
Sep 14, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1593332-REG/gigabyte_gv_n3080eagle_oc_10gd_geforce_rtx_3080_eagle.html <
Sep 14, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad I mean I paid like 1250 for 2080 Ti lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't expect as big a leap for 4000's though
Sep 14, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to just get a founders edition, but hey a third party card works too I guess lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't mind spending an extra $20-30 on one lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah my card is an EVGA it's been rock solid
Sep 14, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: even overclocked lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone supposedly pushed the founders edition memory frequency to like 20gbps lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was like some +800mhz overclock or something
Sep 14, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear people might start buying them for mining again lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And apparently it did very little to improve benchmarks, it seems memory bandwidth isn't a limiting factor so much anymore with GDDR6X I guess lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If someone could write some RTX style acceleration for cryptography
Sep 14, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh I think the mining boom is mostly over for GPUs
Sep 14, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah I imagine memory at 20Gbps is faster than what can be thrown up on a screen
Sep 14, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ASICs are just so much more efficient and powerful
Sep 14, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU mining really only makes sense if you're using a lot of low/mid end stuff vs high end stuff these days
Sep 14, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like all the mining stuff will eventually die out.
Sep 14, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spending $700 on a GPU for mining when you can get more performance out of a $500 ASIC doesn't make much sense lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crypto currency I don't completely understand lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My one finger hurts  I bent a penny last night with my bare hands showing someone it's possible lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but it stings a little lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to continue training, I barely bent it, it would wobble placed on a flat surface, I used to be able to bend them in like a U lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:14 PM - Sicklyboy: I got a big-ass blister on my index finger trying to thread two 3d printed parts together.
Sep 14, 2020 11:14 PM - Sicklyboy: (there was a lot of resistance between the parts due to dimensional inaccuracies and I was working them back and forth to try to smooth them out)
Sep 14, 2020 11:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch!!!
Sep 14, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh so not from being hot lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still ouch but less ouch?
Sep 14, 2020 11:16 PM - Sicklyboy: I finally cut some of the blistered skin off this morning so it can dry out. It's at the point where it's just mildly uncomfortable now but at the time it did hurt a bit once I noticed it lmao
Sep 14, 2020 11:17 PM - Sicklyboy: And yeah no not from the parts being hot, just from repeated sharp friction on the skin
Sep 14, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LY0kU0LV-0 Holy shit talk about trying to polish a turd....
Sep 14, 2020 11:17 PM - Sicklyboy: The part I was gripping with that hand is a toothed gear with a threaded bore in the center. So the toothed gear was repeatedly pushing against my skin in that spot while I was trying to thread it on/off of a threaded rod
Sep 14, 2020 11:18 PM - Sicklyboy: Trying to make it cut the threads out a bit on its own because they weren't super clean.
Sep 14, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Building a sex robot?
Sep 14, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so totally worth it
Sep 14, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7gi57NJDds
Sep 14, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (Tom showed me this, don't blame me!!) lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Sicklyboy: Nope, 3d printed PCB vise lol https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2064269
Sep 14, 2020 11:20 PM - Sicklyboy: So those gears that are on the outer sides of the vise on those threaded rods, those are what I was working with
Sep 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably cheaper to just buy a woodworking vice... lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000802231228.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.316bce89xOiVYj&algo_pvid=0fb4185b-de9c-4068-9506-fa08ac9383ed&algo_expid=0fb4185b-de9c-4068-9506-fa08ac9383ed-0&btsid=0bb0624316001257541432042e490f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Sep 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32715260169.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.316bce89xOiVYj&algo_pvid=0fb4185b-de9c-4068-9506-fa08ac9383ed&algo_expid=0fb4185b-de9c-4068-9506-fa08ac9383ed-1&btsid=0bb0624316001257541432042e490f&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Sep 14, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.80 lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:28 PM - Sicklyboy: Shipping $6.15
Sep 14, 2020 11:28 PM - Sicklyboy: Meanwhile this will take probably $3.50 of filament
Sep 14, 2020 11:28 PM - Sicklyboy: If that.
Sep 14, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know nothing about 3D printing prices
Sep 14, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: but I learned a little just now (it's not nearly as expensive as I thought)
Sep 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I thought something like that would cost like 20-30 bucks to make
Sep 14, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, a decent printer costs a good amount but filament isn't too bad lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you couldn't just use solder and 3D print with metals lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arc welder a plasma torch and piles of sheet metal could make some simple stuff pretty fast... in a factory type setting.
Sep 14, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With robots lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001359847145.html?spm=a2g0o.ams_103442.l2a919a.4.7e393798u78Y53
Sep 14, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh goes on a good sale tomorrow
Sep 14, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at 169.99 super tempting
Sep 14, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't bother, those Celeron SoCs are slow as fuck lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, a Pi 4 would probably perform better in most circumstances lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides GPU stuff, maybe lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh
Sep 14, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But it does 4K!!! (with 6GB's I have my doubts)
Sep 14, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd display 4k just fine lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably play 4k video fine too
Sep 14, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that'd be about the extent of it's "4k" ness
Sep 14, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Chuwi-LarkBox-Celeron-J4115-Review-A-4K-Mini-PC-So-Small-It-s-Lighter-Than-Its-Own-AC-Adapter.482467.0.html < Yeah, 4k 60fps video just fine lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: i should print myself one of those vices though i have a feeling over time it will get melted in spots from the heat
Sep 14, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye maybe wrap it in foil? (if possible)
Sep 14, 2020 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi phone VR does not give you a sense of good VR at all it's missing the controllers and 6dof tracking so all the stuff that is commonplace in PC VR is just not possible there, disregarding the much weaker specs
Sep 14, 2020 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: foil eh i have kapton tape 
Sep 14, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There you go lol
Sep 14, 2020 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i expect the G2 will last a long time as the only thing its really lacking is FOV everything else is almost as good as it will get
Sep 14, 2020 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: the future proof specs make it worth the purchase imo
Sep 14, 2020 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ASICs are just so much more efficient and powerful <- when the GPU gets obsolete for mining you can still use it for gaming and other stuff when the ASIC gets obsolete its worthless junk creating tons of e-waste
Sep 14, 2020 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the GPU is probably still worth quite a bit once you are done mining with it
Sep 14, 2020 11:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/nZxU_YnduY4 
Sep 14, 2020 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sickly don't forget to calculate power into your 3d printing costs, it might be as much as the filament cost
Sep 14, 2020 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: or more
Sep 14, 2020 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: the rift s is like $200 right, that's a pretty good price for an entry to PC VR that is overcomeable for most people, and doesnt take a high end PC, but in my opinion its gonna leave a lot of people wanting something better and be out money because they decide they need a valve index or hp reverb G2 or something after all
Sep 14, 2020 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had my fun with the rift DK1 and DK2 then the novelty wore off and the low resolution got annoying (and most VR headsets these days are not much above the 1080p of the DK2)
Sep 14, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Rift S was like $400
Sep 15, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh more expensive than i remembered, nvm then
Sep 15, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think any PC VR headset has ever MSRP'd at less than like $400
Sep 15, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: WMR stuff got cut in half like a year after launch, but then that was just a failure in general anyways
Sep 15, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PSVR was the cheapest VR option pretty much
Sep 15, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is why it's done better than any other VR thing nearly combined
Sep 15, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not counting mobile VR anyways
Sep 15, 2020 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly Google claims there was like 10 million+ "cardboard compatible" VR headsets sold, but I wouldn't really count it as "proper" VR
Sep 15, 2020 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: rift DK1 and DK2 were both like $200 or $250
Sep 15, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They were $350 IIRC
Sep 15, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I wouldn't count dev kits not meant for consumers
Sep 15, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh just DK2 was $350, DK1 was $300
Sep 15, 2020 12:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: my memory must really be off today
Sep 15, 2020 12:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: could have sworn it was only $250
Sep 15, 2020 12:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: come to think of it a vice is not that useful for soldering, you need something that holds the components in place when you flip the board over
Sep 15, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx8RwwPNHKM
Sep 15, 2020 3:21 AM - Silent_Gunner: 48GB of VRAM? How much is it? A small loan of a million dollars?
Sep 15, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need 2 fir SLI lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 16, 2020)

Sep 15, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/nvidia-rtx-3090-prices-revealed-and-theyre-3x-the-xbox-series-x
Sep 15, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm yes
Sep 15, 2020 8:24 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cEMlRtw.jpg
Sep 15, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 15, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/elv5zgF
Sep 15, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0bYn3wR
Sep 15, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FyY0fTQ
Sep 15, 2020 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wIlMHo9.jpg
Sep 15, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TL2rpuB
Sep 15, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: Those flat wheels are terrible on wet surfaces caused by all the panty wetting.
Sep 15, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 15, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/nintendo-switch-pro-next-gen-upgrade-rumor-monster-boy/amp/
Sep 15, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K Switch lol
Sep 15, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No one believed me about the Switch XL  lol
Sep 15, 2020 9:47 AM - DinohScene: Nintendo struggles to do 1080p
Sep 15, 2020 9:47 AM - DinohScene: 4k will be a disaster
Sep 15, 2020 9:48 AM - DinohScene: ;o;
Sep 15, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just going to slap a upscale chip in it and call it a day
Sep 15, 2020 9:51 AM - DinohScene: inb4 it gets hacked month 5 after release
Sep 15, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i should buy a hacked switch
Sep 15, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn like 500 bucks lol
Sep 15, 2020 9:57 AM - DinohScene: fucking scalpers
Sep 15, 2020 10:03 AM - Veho: I'm being plagued by Aliexpress ads for that Scorpio gaming chair and its knockoffs.
Sep 15, 2020 10:05 AM - Veho: Geeze, can't a guy confess his desire to emulate the safety of the womb inside the firm yet tender spooning embrace of a Freudian gaming chair, without getting targeted ads on his ass?
Sep 15, 2020 10:11 AM - DinohScene: the science of arse comfort
Sep 15, 2020 10:14 AM - Veho: Posteriorology.
Sep 15, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: My Ikea Markus office chair is pretty comfy.
Sep 15, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/09/14/chinese-virologist-posts-report-claiming-covid-19-was-made-in-wuhan-lab/amp/
Sep 15, 2020 10:35 AM - Veho: It's a worldwide conspiracy I tells ya. Hundreds of independent labs have mapped the virus' genome separately and claim it is not man-made, but they are probably all in on it.
Sep 15, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the design was so good that they couldnt tell lol
Sep 15, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like those fake paintings
Sep 15, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: I doubt the Chinese could create a virus so good that American scientists couldn't notice it's man-made.
Sep 15, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We are not allowed to do that type of work I think China is way out in front when it comes to gene manipulation
Sep 15, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: Nah. The restrictions are mainly about the human genome.
Sep 15, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also ahead in Chip fabrication and other tech
Sep 15, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This virus seems to interact with rhe human genome pretty good
Sep 15, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I hope its not a beta test for something worse lol
Sep 15, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good study of spread and what countries will be the hardest hit
Sep 15, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of interesting data
Sep 15, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: I mean their gene splicing and editing technology is not ahead of the rest of the world.
Sep 15, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: The only difference is the application.
Sep 15, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly they already are experimenting on human babies
Sep 15, 2020 10:46 AM - Veho: Possible.
Sep 15, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Using CRISPR or whatever lol
Sep 15, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: But again, you will be able to detect human interference in such babies.
Sep 15, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want some lizard DNA in me lol
Sep 15, 2020 10:48 AM - Veho: The current technology leaves detectable markers, no way around it.
Sep 15, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't underestimate China
Sep 15, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: The difference is China uses it on humans, America uses it on corn.
Sep 15, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah our uber corn will rule the world!!!!
Sep 15, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: Triffids.
Sep 15, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't X Files have a episode about the corn?
Sep 15, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Killer bees mutated by GMO corn.
Sep 15, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Yes.
Sep 15, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol giant wasps
Sep 15, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a thing!!!
Sep 15, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: You Americans have some mean-ass wasps. Our local wasps will sting if you mess with them but are pretty chill otherwise.
Sep 15, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: You can swat them away and stuff.
Sep 15, 2020 11:09 AM - Veho: But from what I've heard from Americans, your wasps will hunt down you and three generations of your family if you look at them wrong.
Sep 15, 2020 11:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed they do suck
Sep 15, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I opened a box doing cable one flew off the nest, I didn't budge an inch it landed on my hand and waited a minute then stung me 3 times before I killed it lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After that I went to my truck and grabbed my can of wasp spray killed the whole nest.
Sep 15, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqrG2bk7eBc
Sep 15, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think South Park had this bike too lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxX7wrEVnYY
Sep 15, 2020 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: X Files video posted 3 minutes ago lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3opa4r0718w
Sep 15, 2020 11:49 AM - Veho: Monowheel bikes have existed for 100 years but people only know them from South Park
Sep 15, 2020 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol because it was funny 
Sep 15, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pushsquare.com/news/2020/09/rumour_sony_forced_to_cut_ps5_production_by_4_million_units_due_to_chip_troubles
Sep 15, 2020 12:35 PM - Veho: Where are their chips manufactured?
Sep 15, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China I would guess?
Sep 15, 2020 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Foxcon does the motherboard
Sep 15, 2020 12:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: At ur mums place topkek gottem
Sep 15, 2020 12:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: Hi temp chat
Sep 15, 2020 12:38 PM - Veho: Hey Gamerz.
Sep 15, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: Didn't Sony talk about moving their production from China?
Sep 15, 2020 12:39 PM - Veho: Foxconn as well.
Sep 15, 2020 12:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: iirc it was just talk
Sep 15, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe spread things out Taiwan and like Mexico lol
Sep 15, 2020 12:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: because USA didn't like imports or something(?)
Sep 15, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They said the soc so AMDs custom chip by tsmc?
Sep 15, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if that means Ryzen 4000 stuff is having the same issues
Sep 15, 2020 1:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eZxLNuL.jpg
Sep 15, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom they said the failure rate was 50% the CPU part is based on Zen 2 I would guess the problem is with the GPU part?
Sep 15, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be that, too yeah
Sep 15, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Troubles with RDNA2 fab would be real bad for AMD lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isnt the Xbox using the same stuff sort of?
Sep 15, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, same CPU and GPU parts pretty much lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just slightly faster lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Microsoft made AMD a better offer lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy the top end silicon leave the junk for Sony
Sep 15, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe something like that did happen lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or it could really just be a rumor lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously started by Microsoft ;O;
Sep 15, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Sony so they can say "well its in short supply.... So prices are high!!" Lol
Sep 15, 2020 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: oculus quest 2 leak eh
Sep 15, 2020 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it really is 2k per eye at $300-400, then i don't even care if facebook are spying on me while i watch VR porn, because that's an amazing price
Sep 15, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it leaked so virtual reality scuba diving cant be a thing 
Sep 15, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: already exists Psi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bPUaLpNcMY&feature=emb_logo
Sep 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: I prefer VR booba diving. LOL PORN
Sep 15, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR vag explorer, shrink down and explore like never before in this virtual reality game!!!
Sep 15, 2020 2:21 PM - DinohScene: be the spermcell!
Sep 15, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:22 PM - DinohScene: fight your fellow opponents in a spectacular battle royale to get to the "golden" egg
Sep 15, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR Strap On simulator!!! Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:22 PM - DinohScene: doesn't beat the real thing
Sep 15, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:23 PM - DinohScene: ;D
Sep 15, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR sex dungeon does it exist? Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beat saber hidden level maybe? Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: DLC could be different torture devices lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:25 PM - DinohScene: burp the worm for real
Sep 15, 2020 2:25 PM - DinohScene: +10 xp
Sep 15, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: Beat Saber: Helicopter Dick edition.
Sep 15, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-Snapdragon-875G-is-reportedly-confirmed-to-be-made-by-Samsung.494073.0.html
Sep 15, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ajc.com/things-to-do/florida-man-a-sprawling-comic-thriller-set-in-the-sunshine-state/UO7P3YFLMZAMPLZBLOATKDTKNM/?outputType=amp
Sep 15, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: awesome, now turn it into a comic
Sep 15, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: Looks like he already has:
Sep 15, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/florida-man-graphic-novel-volume-one#/
Sep 15, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: He's trying to print it now.
Sep 15, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.hexus.net/tech/news/graphics/145429-evga-shows-geforce-rtx-3090-xc3-ftw3-gpus/
Sep 15, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/H8Gme52.mp4
Sep 15, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell yes
Sep 15, 2020 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've been saying for months someone needs to make that
Sep 15, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/75147/nvidias-next-gen-titan-rtx-specs-teased-48gb-gddr6x-and-over-3000/amp.html
Sep 15, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she was looking good before the road rash on her face
Sep 15, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: Dress for the FACEPLANT, not for the ride.
Sep 15, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mzBIptx.jpg
Sep 15, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hura_crepitans
Sep 15, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: https://cdn.britannica.com/21/131321-050-16D9E501/trunk-sandbox-tree.jpg
Sep 15, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I plant some of these around places... Lll
Sep 15, 2020 4:45 PM - Veho: "Sir, even if this wasn't a highly invasive species, we would still fucking kill it with fire, at a distance, because fuuuuck that shit."
Sep 15, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some neighbors who could use 1 or 2 in the back yard lol
Sep 15, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtrdPPTEt1A
Sep 15, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: The mouth flapping is fucking flawless.
Sep 15, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho someday they will have automated software to do that
Sep 15, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If not already lol
Sep 15, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/09/super_mario_3d_all-stars_has_reportedly_leaked_onto_the_internet_already
Sep 15, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leaks everywhere!!!
Sep 15, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/anime-created-on-nintendo-3ds-took-four-years-to-make-1845060793/amp
Sep 15, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: There are two threads about that leak already, one general announcement, and one troubleshooting thread.
Sep 15, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got it, just about to install it on my Switch
Sep 15, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly 64 and Sunshine are emulated, and then Galaxy is recompiled to run on the Switch
Sep 15, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So at the very least it's possible someone may be able to get Gamecube injects working, that'd be neat
Sep 15, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: Exploit when?
Sep 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, they're certainly games alright
Sep 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better off saving your $60 and just emulating them lol
Sep 15, 2020 6:34 PM - Veho: But I _neeeeed_ to play all games on all systems, otherwise what's the point  ;O;
Sep 15, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 15, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just so fucking lazy
Sep 15, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The least they could do is like improve them somehow
Sep 15, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But no, just emulated ports with minor changes so they'll work on the Switch
Sep 15, 2020 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: well Tom supposedly injects happened
Sep 15, 2020 7:22 PM - Ryccardo: touhou
Sep 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was pretty much only a matter of time, so that's nice lol
Sep 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be interesting to see how well it'll run things, vs Dolphin
Sep 15, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SMG is one of those games that's moderately difficult to emulate, at least on Dolphin anyways, so I would imagine any inject should run fairly well
Sep 15, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the emulator wasn't specifically designed for SMS anyways lol
Sep 15, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: okay, seems like my friend might've been wrong, it's not full emulation they're recompiled, so you can't just inject games
Sep 15, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least SMG and most likely SMS too
Sep 15, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: additionally, they converted the cutscenes to mp4
Sep 15, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: But they didn't upscale them?
Sep 15, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're upscaled, but that's about it really
Sep 15, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They added touchscreen controls for Galaxy, and then made up for the lack of analogue triggers on the Switch by making R1 stand still and shoot water and RE run away and shoot water
Sep 15, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was about the extent of things they changed
Sep 15, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It would've been nice if they made Sunshine 60fps, maybe add higher detailed textures
Sep 15, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, stuff Dolphin could do for years now
Sep 15, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought Sunshine felt weird when I was trying it out, and I think it's partly because I'm so used to playing it at 60fps with hd textures lol
Sep 15, 2020 8:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFN9dzw0qH8
Sep 15, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i actually prefer having 2 different buttons, now it's easier to run while cleaning the goop in front of me
Sep 15, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: which on GC i always ended up stopping a lot to clean goop
Sep 15, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: or hovering over it
Sep 15, 2020 9:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the ABXY controls both for super mario 64 and sunshine are a bit weird
Sep 15, 2020 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean, X is B?
Sep 15, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they're fucked up
Sep 15, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My muscle memory keeps fucking me up lol
Sep 15, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I hate the two buttons, but it's the only way to do it with digital triggers so eh
Sep 15, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i did king bobomb for some reason my mind wanted me to use A to throw him which didn't work
Sep 15, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll probably get used to it
Sep 15, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i did some speedrun strats jump kicking up the grassy slope in bomb omb battlefield and also diving off the edge to get the secret star in the slide, i wonder how people ever get under 21 seconds without cheesing it
Sep 15, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: how are you actually supposed to do that?
Sep 15, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope BLJ still works
Sep 15, 2020 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: think BLJ is gonna be hard with joycons though
Sep 15, 2020 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: you'd think since it's emulated they probably didn't bother to fix bugs but nintendo are always fixing bugs that enhance a game, they don't want people playing games any other way than the one they intended
Sep 15, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish they gave you to option to remap controls, I really hate the way they changed things up in Sunshine
Sep 15, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Making A and B do the same thing makes no sense
Sep 15, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then changing all the normal B actions from the GC version to Y on the Switch?
Sep 15, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then pushing the right stick to swap to Mario cam is dumb
Sep 15, 2020 9:58 PM - OctoAori20: I wish they would have at least partially rebuilt SM64 from the ground up
Sep 15, 2020 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: me too... i'm sure people will figure out how to mod it to remap the controls soon enough
Sep 15, 2020 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: for N64, i want B as A and Y as B
Sep 15, 2020 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: for SM64*
Sep 15, 2020 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the closest to the n64 layout
Sep 15, 2020 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer B to be the main (in this case jump) button in games
Sep 15, 2020 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: for GC i suppose keeping the ABXY the same as the original is the closest thing you can get
Sep 15, 2020 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't change that, and i don't necessarily mind that they did, if it was an improvement, but it's just not
Sep 15, 2020 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't need to change that*
Sep 15, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Galaxy at the very least plays moderately well, so that's good
Sep 15, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that they mapped the pointer to the touchscreen instead of forcing motion controls only
Sep 15, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then they ignored Galaxy 2 for seemingly no reason
Sep 15, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Galaxy from what I read had the code recompiled for the Switch but the GPU stuff is emulated.
Sep 15, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Wii injects might be impossible?
Sep 15, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They recompiled CPU and then GPU/Audio is emulated
Sep 15, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wii injects would, I assume, then require their CPU tasks to be recompiled first
Sep 15, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I don't think would happen TBH lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not all that different from what a dynarec already does, so we could write something to recompile wii games
Sep 15, 2020 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That could work, but then it would require a person to do that themselves?
Sep 15, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/5ug1suldi4n51.png?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=3d4c2e9d05842b14598cdf9a4708d479744f8bd7
Sep 15, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, yes I do ;O;
Sep 15, 2020 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah run a program on the .iso it patches the nsp for you and you pray it works
Sep 15, 2020 11:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: compatibility might be extremely lacking
Sep 15, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 700 is a lot more accessible than 1250 lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I think it would require the game almost using the exact same engine.
Sep 15, 2020 11:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least super mario galaxy 2 should be doable hopefully 
Sep 15, 2020 11:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i prefer that over 1
Sep 15, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I remember (at least I think I do lol) reading somewhere that they used almost exactly the same engine.
Sep 15, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgK4siZzepI relevant lol
Sep 15, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r9WpJxI
Sep 15, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/E6gve6K This but in VR lol
Sep 16, 2020 12:26 AM - Scott_pilgrim: piss
Sep 16, 2020 12:42 AM - Sicklyboy: oh god oh fuck I said something in the dumpster fire known as the politics section
Sep 16, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 16, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it about Donald Trump wanting a third term? lol
Sep 16, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/9/15/21437958/google-fiber-2-gig-gbps-internet-nashville-huntsville-speed-webpass-pilot
Sep 16, 2020 1:25 AM - Sicklyboy: inb4 ultrasupra reports me for calling him a dumbass
Sep 16, 2020 1:27 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GshfhQyftyk
Sep 16, 2020 2:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: Well maybe he shouldn't have been a dumb ass
Sep 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Sicklyboy: Right?
Sep 16, 2020 2:45 AM - Sicklyboy:


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 17, 2020)

Sep 16, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/asus-chromebit-b013c-student-home-office/p/N82E16883221147?Item=N82E16883221147&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD092020-_-SD09162020-_-Item-_-83-221-147&tp=i-1NHD-Q7H-1Hk-3OWYZX-2G-BGVi-1c-8mU-3BFcjs-l56fdJrMXD-1TzstA&om_rid=3110789955&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Sep 16, 2020 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQSuCUdk34A
Sep 16, 2020 7:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dnPike0.gif
Sep 16, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yAExF6B
Sep 16, 2020 7:53 AM - Veho: Ouch.
Sep 16, 2020 7:54 AM - Veho: Encephalitis is nasty.
Sep 16, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YXxSUlG
Sep 16, 2020 7:58 AM - Veho: "Tag! You're it!"
Sep 16, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 16, 2020 8:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/T02bKBD.mp4
Sep 16, 2020 8:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bbuKzMV.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.etsy.com/listing/867604561/bright-fireball-galaxy-glow-polished?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=fluorescent+sodalite&ref=sr_gallery-1-7
Sep 16, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty sure thats from Indiana Jones lol
Sep 16, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JGiTsoL
Sep 16, 2020 8:21 AM - Veho: LOL
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd4nlMmda_I 
Sep 16, 2020 10:43 AM - OctoAori20: Wh-
Sep 16, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3zgEj4K
Sep 16, 2020 11:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jbEX6qj.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 11:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/EK93wuB
Sep 16, 2020 11:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kHJfMuo
Sep 16, 2020 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats disgusting about jello salad?
Sep 16, 2020 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: pass on the maggot cheese though
Sep 16, 2020 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the stomach cheese
Sep 16, 2020 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: remind me never to go to sardinia
Sep 16, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WU2fGvH.mp4
Sep 16, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: Bits of fruit and vegetables suspended in boiled hooves and tendons. Nothing disgusting about that. Yummy.
Sep 16, 2020 12:23 PM - Veho: It's no different than that sheep's head soup. They're both aspic.
Sep 16, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious lol
Sep 16, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombies prefer free range brains!
Sep 16, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qcEvDw4
Sep 16, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/u8XrXsl.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Well that's a fucking letdown, I thought that was some nice hazelnut spread, turns out it's just a candle. Meh.
Sep 16, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KMo6dLr
Sep 16, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I think there is such a thing though?
Sep 16, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure....
Sep 16, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gdOaLnJ
Sep 16, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: Criminalized onions. Tough neighbourhood.
Sep 16, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FdwbXYG
Sep 16, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho when onions go bad the neighborhood gets real stinky...
Sep 16, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: You've come to the wrong end of the crisper drawer, motherfucker.
Sep 16, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, reviews out now for 3080 and it's fast boi lol
Sep 16, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-review
Sep 16, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 41 whole FPS in MS Flight Simulator at 4K according to LTT 
Sep 16, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can pull nearly 100w more than 2080 ti 
Sep 16, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: tom your website tomshardware.com is shit
Sep 16, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: 
Sep 16, 2020 2:10 PM - Flame: also so is your small hardware. if you know what i mean.
Sep 16, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sAOZ16l
Sep 16, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: "WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!"
Sep 16, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs speeder bike music from star wars lol
Sep 16, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/REgodCk.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/42HUV9y
Sep 16, 2020 2:31 PM - Flame: https://i.imgur.com/fa5nEIr.mp4
Sep 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: Would have been pretty sweet if he'd nailed it though.
Sep 16, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: Shame about the crash.
Sep 16, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how many takes it took to get that shot... to the nuts
Sep 16, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OFSqZsw
Sep 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: I wonder if it follows you when it's empty, to remind you to go shopping.
Sep 16, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: "Feeed meee"
Sep 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0ljJgnF.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: Mmmmm, bonbons.
Sep 16, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S33FISv
Sep 16, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/deXbTYg.jpeg
Sep 16, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: Wouldn't be a proper carnival without some bumping and grinding, amirite.
Sep 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 16, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely not wrong...
Sep 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Flame: lol veho
Sep 16, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DYaAcvc
Sep 16, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/V4Z2ntX.jpg Florida lol
Sep 16, 2020 2:51 PM - Veho: That tiramisu didn't set properly, i don't care what they say.
Sep 16, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol soup desert
Sep 16, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ynSux7l
Sep 16, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GOWRON! https://imgur.com/gallery/LCbGL2r
Sep 16, 2020 3:12 PM - Veho: (ಠ_ಠ)
Sep 16, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: (ಠ˘ಠ)
Sep 16, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ultra klingon?
Sep 16, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Sep 16, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aZtfYHg
Sep 16, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: Turned on alright.
Sep 16, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol America Fuck Yeah!!! Lol
Sep 16, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cL9iV5W
Sep 16, 2020 3:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lShyGtS.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 3:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qMekdzO.jpg
Sep 16, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QJ8UQsY
Sep 16, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: HA HA HAAA, FUN FOR PEDANTS
Sep 16, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: Whoever made that info video thing could have worded it better though.
Sep 16, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ad-_mlERVGw
Sep 16, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cYhXkPCH-8
Sep 16, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS5 price, disc drive version = $499.99, digital only = $399.99
Sep 16, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, digital only much better
Sep 16, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: than I thought*
Sep 16, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: Digital only, the only difference is the lack of HDD?
Sep 16, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: *disc drive
Sep 16, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Sep 16, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same specs, just no disc drive
Sep 16, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: Not bad I guess.
Sep 16, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was expecting like $450 for digital only so I'm pleasantly surprised lol
Sep 16, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect they probably went and dropped the price after the Series S announcement
Sep 16, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: Possibly.
Sep 16, 2020 8:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: disc version should be 450 imh
Sep 16, 2020 8:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: imho*
Sep 16, 2020 8:55 PM - GamerzHell9137: why's the disc version 100 bucks more expensive??
Sep 16, 2020 8:56 PM - GamerzHell9137: Xbox looks more appealing tbh
Sep 16, 2020 8:58 PM - GamerzHell9137: it even has more japanese games than PS5 lol
Sep 16, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you expect them to shove that much hardware in it and price it at $450? Lol
Sep 16, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with lower specs than the Series X, Sony is going to be taking a big fat fucking loss with every PS5 sold lol
Sep 16, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even more with the discless version
Sep 16, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As for the Xbox, the only problem with that really is it's useless if you own a gaming PC
Sep 16, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the Series S is gimped too hard and will never hit MS's supposed "1440p 120fps!" target lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: I think XBox's doing the launch pretty good tbh
Sep 16, 2020 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i wouldn't say so
Sep 16, 2020 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: Xbox can play all gens games too
Sep 16, 2020 9:02 PM - GamerzHell9137: PC can't emulate them
Sep 16, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yet 
Sep 16, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But does anyone really care? All the good Xbox games are just on PC
Sep 16, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OG, 360 included
Sep 16, 2020 9:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: paying 35 bucks for an X for 2 years and getting all of those freebies thingies
Sep 16, 2020 9:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: idk dude
Sep 16, 2020 9:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: its more appealing
Sep 16, 2020 9:04 PM - Flame: how much storage space does the Digital only have?
Sep 16, 2020 9:04 PM - GamerzHell9137: + PS5 doesn't really have much exclusives
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: Spiderman game is the only one
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as normal PS5 Flame
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: Deamon Souls is coming to PC
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - Flame: which is tom?
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - Flame: 5TB?
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - DinohScene: I'm getting a SeX cus ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Sep 16, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 825GB Flame
Sep 16, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God you're so dumb
Sep 16, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:06 PM - Flame: LOL!
Sep 16, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:05 PM - GamerzHell9137: Deamon Souls is coming to PC < Also says who? Lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:06 PM - DinohScene: people here will demote me and lynch me if I don't get the SeX, I'm telling you leave this place, they're mad!
Sep 16, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey at least you don't have to pay $200 to upgrade it with a "memory card" ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: Sony says lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:07 PM - Flame: dinoh we know you are a SeX slave
Sep 16, 2020 9:08 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://www.reddit.com/r/demonssouls/comments/iu4ekw/demons_souls_will_release_on_pc_and_possibly/
Sep 16, 2020 9:08 PM - Flame: nice gamerz your source is reddit
Sep 16, 2020 9:08 PM - Flame: ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhhh, it wasn't on the showcase lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:09 PM - GamerzHell9137: its in the trailer you poopoohead lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:09 PM - Flame: tom just dunk slammed
Sep 16, 2020 9:09 PM - Flame: by gamerz
Sep 16, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They cut that out of the showcase lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: not sure why they are secretive about it
Sep 16, 2020 9:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: they even said that they are gonna focus on PC too now
Sep 16, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just figured that was a BS line lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like they say that, and then wait 3 or 4 years to port shit to PC
Sep 16, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like HZD
Sep 16, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they very well could still do that I guess
Sep 16, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well now neither console looks worth getting for me ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only reason to get a PS5 is for exclusives, but if all the ones I want are coming to PC then who cares? ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: PS5 is worse than Xbox
Sep 16, 2020 9:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: Xbox has backwards compatibility, more japanese games??? and just better specs and doesn't look like a spaceship in your house
Sep 16, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody cares about weeb games gaymerz ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You know what looks better than both? My RTX 3080 ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: Give me anime tiddies Sony ;OO;
Sep 16, 2020 9:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: Idk how to feel about the RTX series tbh
Sep 16, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3080 reviews released today, it's a fucking beast of a thing
Sep 16, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally an actual upgrade vs Turing
Sep 16, 2020 9:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: low VRAM and the 3070 has less teraflops than an Xbox
Sep 16, 2020 9:22 PM - GamerzHell9137: i can smell mid gen refreshes
Sep 16, 2020 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3080 being 15-30% more stronger than 2080 TI is
Sep 16, 2020 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: ok i guess
Sep 16, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? The 3070 is supposed to have 20tflops
Sep 16, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The series X is like 12
Sep 16, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:23 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3070 is like 2080 Ti
Sep 16, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Exactly, $500 2080 ti is fucking insane
Sep 16, 2020 9:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: isn't 2080 Ti like 11 something?
Sep 16, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 2080 ti is 15 or so
Sep 16, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FP32 (float) performance 13.45 TFLOPS
Sep 16, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JK it's 13 lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-rtx-3070.c3674 < FP32 (float) performance 20.31 TFLOPS
Sep 16, 2020 9:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: iirc the calculation is different now
Sep 16, 2020 9:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: 3070 ain't 20 teraflops for sure
Sep 16, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? No it isn't lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: especially if they said that 3070 is a little bit faster than 2080 Ti
Sep 16, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FLOPs is always cores x cycles per second x flops/ cycles
Sep 16, 2020 9:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: so it can't be 20 teraflops twhen 2080 ti is 14
Sep 16, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And just why not?
Sep 16, 2020 9:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: they said its as powerfull as the 2080 Ti
Sep 16, 2020 9:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: and that one isn't 20
Sep 16, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, they said it will be faster lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has fucking 1000+ more CUDA cores than the 2080 ti
Sep 16, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/xSKS4HkMsGV4emfYhVLfFJ-650-80.jpg.webp < And gee look, there's Nvidia's presentation where it says
Sep 16, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FASTER THAN 2080 TI
Sep 16, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: and 20 shader TFLOPS
Sep 16, 2020 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In real world performance, for games anyways, it will probably perform about the same as a 2080 ti, if a little slower/faster depending on the game
Sep 16, 2020 9:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: no no i'm pretty sure they said its slightly better than 2080 ti on the stream
Sep 16, 2020 9:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: im being really careful with it because the nvidia are cucks in general
Sep 16, 2020 9:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: so i dont really trust them until i see next gen games on the new cards
Sep 16, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It will vary depending on how the game is coded
Sep 16, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IE some games that were "optimized" for turing only actually ran worse on a 3080
Sep 16, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to GN
Sep 16, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The more interesting thing though is DLSS
Sep 16, 2020 9:35 PM - GamerzHell9137: we need 3.0 so that it can work with TAA games
Sep 16, 2020 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: raytracing is far more interesting than DLSS
Sep 16, 2020 9:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: meeeh
Sep 16, 2020 9:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: tbh all the games i've seen i nthe sony conference
Sep 16, 2020 9:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: literally didn't change anything for me
Sep 16, 2020 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 3080 is only like 30-50% faster than the 2080 ti
Sep 16, 2020 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the 3070 is faster, it won't be by much outside of rtx
Sep 16, 2020 9:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: 15 to 30 you mean
Sep 16, 2020 9:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: i really hope the cards are gonna be good for next gen
Sep 16, 2020 9:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: i need to upgrade from the 960 LOL
Sep 16, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you're in luck, you can probably grab a 2080 for like $400 right now ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: not in EU
Sep 16, 2020 9:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: EU used parts are fucking expensive
Sep 16, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Sep 16, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll sell you my 1070 for $200 
Sep 16, 2020 9:43 PM - GamerzHell9137: nah thanks ;OO;
Sep 16, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I'm surprised they're still selling for that much still on ebay
Sep 16, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sell you my 970 for $100 ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: I'm so done with the 900 series
Sep 16, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: one question have for 3070 and 3080 is
Sep 16, 2020 9:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: why is it less VRAM than 2080 Ti
Sep 16, 2020 9:48 PM - GamerzHell9137: and why is 3070 GDDR6 instead of X6
Sep 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume GDDR6x is just more expensive and Nvidia would've been crucified if they bumped their prices again
Sep 16, 2020 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: and looooool Deamon Souls trailer is takken off, probably to remove the coming to PC thing ayyyyy
Sep 16, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As for VRAM, doesn't really matter much for gaming at this point
Sep 16, 2020 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: does it
Sep 16, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not until you get to higher resolutions than 4k
Sep 16, 2020 9:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: *looks at MH World HD textures*
Sep 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just 3090 territory lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing is games aren't actually _using_ all the VRAM they allocate
Sep 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's just how much they allocate
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie the Monster Hunter World HD textures "requiring" 8GB, but you can get away with 4GB cards just fine
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: *High resolution textures will not display properly without sufficient graphic memory.
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: i hope AMD shakes Nvidia a bit
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: but i doubt lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 16, 2020 9:52 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd rather have a bit of headroom with VRAM
Sep 16, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their high end RX 6000 stuff was supposed to "rival" the 2080 ti/take it on
Sep 16, 2020 9:53 PM - GamerzHell9137: since i got cucked with 2 GB VRAM in less than 6 months after i got the 960
Sep 16, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well oopsy the 3070 does that so now it's like ehhhhhhhh
Sep 16, 2020 9:53 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i have a feeling its gonna be the same with 3070 *shivers*
Sep 16, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, it's not going to actually matter until you go like 8K res texture territory
Sep 16, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And assuming that "RTX IO" thing takes off it will matter even less
Sep 16, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since then you can just pull texture assets from storage fairly quickly anyways
Sep 16, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, assuming you're using superior NVMe storage ;O;
Sep 16, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But this is 2020, so if you aren't you're just a PLEBEIAN
Sep 16, 2020 10:23 PM - Sicklyboy: F
Sep 16, 2020 10:34 PM - BORTZ: F
Sep 16, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: uck
Sep 16, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: _e _n the a_ _ ton_ght 
Sep 16, 2020 11:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: Ê
Sep 16, 2020 11:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: Maybe if i was selling my body like you are tom then i'd have money to buy stuff 
Sep 16, 2020 11:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: And my SSD is dying 
Sep 16, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: good time to get a better one
Sep 17, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: we don't know what amd means by that though
Sep 17, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe they just mean it will rival the 2080 ti in raytracing
Sep 17, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it might be faster than that in other areas
Sep 17, 2020 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: whatever the case, it might turn out to be a great entry level option
Sep 17, 2020 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: entry level/mid range
Sep 17, 2020 12:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: GamerzHell9137: 15 to 30 you mean <- looked like about 30% but more for some games
Sep 17, 2020 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-2ZxldMO-M
Sep 17, 2020 3:19 AM - OctoAori20: Hi


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 18, 2020)

Sep 17, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxwZqH8MKQw
Sep 17, 2020 7:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QmY5dHx.mp4
Sep 17, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That guy is a real block head
Sep 17, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: 
Sep 17, 2020 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.space.com/amp/giant-exoplanet-found-orbiting-white-dwarf-wd-1856b.html
Sep 17, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KjD3JRL
Sep 17, 2020 8:38 AM - Veho: Bit one-sided, don't you think?
Sep 17, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would guess so lol
Sep 17, 2020 9:09 AM - Veho: Stormtroopers would be the equivalent of Imperial Guardsmen with a few buffs.
Sep 17, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus those space marines are like mutated murder machines lol
Sep 17, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: Yeah.
Sep 17, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: Plus, their armor actually works.
Sep 17, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: ...machine spirit willing.
Sep 17, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 17, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sb5l2CB
Sep 17, 2020 10:02 AM - OctoAori20: Hi
Sep 17, 2020 10:09 AM - Veho: Hi.
Sep 17, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hi.
Sep 17, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WrpRA4C
Sep 17, 2020 10:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a spider, that's the spawn of satan
Sep 17, 2020 11:29 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/L7Iix75
Sep 17, 2020 11:29 AM - Veho: Come on and SLAM
Sep 17, 2020 12:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: meanwhile the guy in the semitruck was probably relatively unscathed
Sep 17, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EwzDWiK
Sep 17, 2020 12:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 35 more minutes until 3080 time 
Sep 17, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gomdv7k
Sep 17, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you gonna get a 4K monitor too  lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gonna super sample everything ;O;
Sep 17, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 720P Master Race! lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably go and downsample like between 1440p and 4k depending on the game
Sep 17, 2020 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whatever nets me 100+FPS pretty much lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1593997-REG/msi_g3080v3x10c_geforce_rtx_3080_ventus.html < Oh hey that's interesting, 3080 OC card going for $676 lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to grab a founders edition, but thankfully third party cards are also going on sale at the same time so presumably I should be able to at least get one of some kind lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 for under 700 bucks nice
Sep 17, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, MSI has another for slightly under $700 as well apparently lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1593996-REG/msi_g3080gxt10_geforce_rtx_3080_gaming.html <
Sep 17, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So those will be gone within seconds lol
Sep 17, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 minnnuuuuteeesss
Sep 17, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/doxsTif.jpg
Sep 17, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, BHPhoto already struggling to load
Sep 17, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, Newegg down now too
Sep 17, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, so far nothing 
Sep 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it time Tom in 6 months or so you can get one lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia's own site hasn't even gone live for buying one
Sep 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just everyone else lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides Amazon
Sep 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazon listings also aren't live yet
Sep 17, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was able to put a couple in my cart at best buy, but then they removed it cuz "out of stock" lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly IF you can wait I always feel like the silicon is a bit better after a few batches
Sep 17, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never ;O;
Sep 17, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol might not have a choice this time
Sep 17, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, everywhere went out of stock literally within seconds
Sep 17, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking bots
Sep 17, 2020 1:18 PM - chrisd: what's the point of a founder's edition, is it any different? Maybe just cosmetics, or just for bragging rights, that sort of thing?
Sep 17, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This time its a bit better than tbe AIB
Sep 17, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 100MHz faster or something
Sep 17, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're generally better binned than third party cards
Sep 17, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond that though not much else
Sep 17, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mostly want it because all the other third party cards out right now are 3 fan and will have a tight fit in my case
Sep 17, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually only leaving like 5-10mm worth of free space lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas Founders will leave me a good 50mm worth of free space, which is nice
Sep 17, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tight is good though lol 
Sep 17, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All I wanted to do was PLAY THE CRYSIS REMASTER AT 4K 
Sep 17, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK
Sep 17, 2020 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: they still have a couple models in stock here
Sep 17, 2020 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: gainward and zotac
Sep 17, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I will play at 4K and let you know how it is Tom lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear women shed... Long hairs wrapping around me bits
Sep 17, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 60Hz but it will probably still look nice
Sep 17, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 1:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: where the hell is the founders edition card, this store doesn't even list it
Sep 17, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Founders aren't usually listed on a lot of retailers at launch
Sep 17, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only Best Buy has it here, besides Nvidia's own store
Sep 17, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: by "not a lot" you mean zero?
Sep 17, 2020 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's dumb, because nvidia's design is clearly the superior one if your case works with it
Sep 17, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Sep 17, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Sep 17, 2020 2:17 PM - Localhorst86: you're pretty
Sep 17, 2020 2:18 PM - Flame: ???
Sep 17, 2020 2:23 PM - Nightwinter: I need a modder/translator help, please 
Sep 17, 2020 2:24 PM - Localhorst86: fly for a white guy
Sep 17, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need an adult
Sep 17, 2020 2:37 PM - Nightwinter: Well, if anyone is interested in helping me finish the zanki zero translation, pm me, also I have a thread open in the vita hacking homebrew forum
Sep 17, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq7ef7sKryg
Sep 17, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/frzdmvcilkn51.png?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=1abe7431c4cd430564ab7a69fc32b06e1d9718bb
Sep 17, 2020 3:08 PM - Sicklyboy: He needs some milk
Sep 17, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Which one? lol
Sep 17, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: The guy sticking a dead mouse into his crack pipe.
Sep 17, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 17, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's just your average Florida kid....
Sep 17, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-zen-3-ryzen-4000-cpus-tremendously-powerful-architecture/amp/
Sep 17, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can hardly wait....
Sep 17, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My emulation will be maximum!!!!
Sep 17, 2020 4:16 PM - Sicklyboy: Man today is going slow.
Sep 17, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but not to worry things will go much faster once you don't want them too
Sep 17, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/crysis-remastered-can-it-run-crysis/
Sep 17, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-ryzen-9-5900x-to-feature-12-cores-ryzen-7-5800x-gets-8
Sep 17, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm Yes please
Sep 17, 2020 5:08 PM - Sicklyboy: Got another 4.5hrs to go
Sep 17, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/amp/oldest-sperm-found.html
Sep 17, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yzbAf0B
Sep 17, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol the graphics still look dated compared to recent AAAs and runs worse too?
Sep 17, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can clearly see the foliage is just triangles
Sep 17, 2020 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: with a headline like that i was expecting better
Sep 17, 2020 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the reason for LoD bias is not *just* performance, if you cram too much detail into the same amount of pixels it just looks like noise, which is definitely happening to the trees off in the distance
Sep 17, 2020 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: mountains look nice though, those are the best part
Sep 17, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the "HURR DURR CAN IT RUN CRYSIS LE MEEEEEEEEMEMEMEMEMEEMMEEMEMEMEM" thing is pretty dumb lol
Sep 17, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't look much better at all than just high settings from what I can tell
Sep 17, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if they fixed some of the shit optimizations with it or if they just shoved some higher res assets and called it a day
Sep 17, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz half the reason the original ran like shit in the first place/why it still runs like shit now is because Cryengine was fucking dogshit lol
Sep 17, 2020 9:01 PM - Pippin666: Hey guys, my brother is talking to me about a game he pplayed on the Nintendo Switch be he can't remember the title ...
Sep 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Pippin666: A side scroller game where all level are some boss battle-like à la Megaman ...
Sep 17, 2020 9:02 PM - Pippin666: Does that rings any bell to any one in here ?!?!
Sep 17, 2020 10:29 PM - TomRannd: yeah, reminds me of megaman lol
Sep 17, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BtBgNtQ 
Sep 18, 2020 12:15 AM - Sicklyboy: I got a new vape that's cotton candy flavor
Sep 18, 2020 12:15 AM - Sicklyboy: It's sweet
Sep 18, 2020 12:15 AM - Sicklyboy: *rimshot*
Sep 18, 2020 12:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's basically what sucralose tastes like
Sep 18, 2020 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i noticed when i smelled the bottle i have, but it doesn't taste of much because you use so little
Sep 18, 2020 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it definitely smells like cotton candy
Sep 18, 2020 2:21 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah this cotton candy one is way better
Sep 18, 2020 2:22 AM - Sicklyboy: Bonus, since I have a 3d printer (well... since I have 8 3d printers) I printed out a few different sized stands, because I have two different diameter ones. Small disposable CBD vape pens and a marginally larger rechargable one with interchangable tanks.
Sep 18, 2020 2:27 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh, nice. It hits significantly smoother, too. I don't know if it's the juice or the vape itself but the disposable one definitely isn't as nice.
Sep 18, 2020 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: 8 damn
Sep 18, 2020 3:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Don't judge me. It's a hobby.
Sep 18, 2020 3:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Also almost none of them work properly.
Sep 18, 2020 3:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Let me correct that
Sep 18, 2020 3:06 AM - Sicklyboy: One of them works properly.
Sep 18, 2020 3:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: I barely have room for one
Sep 18, 2020 3:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: I kinda want a resin printer as well
Sep 18, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/windows-10-running-android-apps-via-your-phone-is-fully-rolled-out-and-the-feature-will-soon-get-even-better
Sep 18, 2020 3:33 AM - Sicklyboy: Resin printer is the one I have that actually works properly, because there's not much to -not- work properly on them lol. LONGER Orange 30, for me.
Sep 18, 2020 3:34 AM - Sicklyboy: Resin printers are nice but they're a pain in the ass. They make noxious fumes that you have to filter and/or vent out somewhere. You have to wash your prints with isopropyl alcohol and then cure in sunlight or under a UV lamp. Too short and they feel sticky or don't harden on the outside all the way. Too long and they yellow and become brittle.
Sep 18, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D print porn hero statues sell them on eBay?
Sep 18, 2020 3:34 AM - Sicklyboy: FDM printers are way less work overall but there's so many moving parts that have to work hand in hand with one another that you can spend an endless number of hours tweaking and calibrating it.
Sep 18, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So have you 3D printed a gun?
Sep 18, 2020 3:37 AM - Sicklyboy: No but I am curious about it. Not that I think it would last beyond a single shot lmfao. And not that I want to deal with the ATF paperwork of "where did this gun come from"
Sep 18, 2020 3:38 AM - Sicklyboy: I'd sooner just register with the state so I could buy an actual handgun.
Sep 18, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a few lol
Sep 18, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wearing one right now  work lol
Sep 18, 2020 3:39 AM - Sicklyboy: Pain in the ass to legally purchase them in my state afaik. I've briefly looked into the process. It's on my list of things to do but not very high on said list.
Sep 18, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Glock 17 gen 4 with polymer tipped hollow points
Sep 18, 2020 3:40 AM - Sicklyboy: Nice
Sep 18, 2020 3:40 AM - Sicklyboy: My thing is that I have plenty of other things that I want and/or need to spend money on first.
Sep 18, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could find a better paying job... Lol
Sep 18, 2020 3:41 AM - Sicklyboy: Killing my last bit of credit card debt, need. (ETA November). Putting a tune on my truck, big want (ETA end of year)
Sep 18, 2020 3:41 AM - Ericzander: You wouldn't 3D print a CAR, would you?
Sep 18, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you can wrack up credit debt on a monster truck!!!!
Sep 18, 2020 3:43 AM - Sicklyboy: Tried to 3d print a Focus rs. Didn't work.
Sep 18, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe with 3D printed ceramic titanium composite parts
Sep 18, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a slurry that dries semi hard then you super heat it
Sep 18, 2020 3:45 AM - Sicklyboy: The vise that I tried to print didn't work.
Sep 18, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks
Sep 18, 2020 3:45 AM - Sicklyboy: My tolerances are too shit so far. Just jammed up.
Sep 18, 2020 3:45 AM - Ericzander: Wait is 3D printing any part of a car at all safe?
Sep 18, 2020 3:46 AM - Sicklyboy: Can be
Sep 18, 2020 3:46 AM - Sicklyboy: Depending on the part lol
Sep 18, 2020 3:46 AM - Sicklyboy: Some people will print TPU bushings for things like motor mounts. Though idk if it's really worth it.
Sep 18, 2020 3:47 AM - Sicklyboy: Can print parts like an intake box with ABS plastic. I want to print an intake snorkel for my Focus in a similar fashion
Sep 18, 2020 3:48 AM - Sicklyboy: Shift knobs, small brackets for things, stuff like that, printing is fine for.
Sep 18, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D print a sweet tooth head for the top of my car?
Sep 18, 2020 3:49 AM - Sicklyboy: Now if you had a DMLS sintered metal printer, THAT you could very likely print actual, functional pieces with. Or at least pieces good for prototyping and making a mold of to cast an actual real piece.
Sep 18, 2020 3:50 AM - Sicklyboy: But that kind of printer is thousands, if not tens of thousands of dollars.
Sep 18, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my idea for ceramic composites
Sep 18, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plastic and ceramic would be good for low temp stuff
Sep 18, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a high grade polermerized concrete
Sep 18, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plasticizer#:~:text=In%20the%20concrete%20technology%2C%20plasticizers,including%20improve%20workability%20and%20strength.&text=Plasticizers%20are%20also%20often%20used,to%20concrete%20to%20improve%20strength.
Sep 18, 2020 3:53 AM - OctoAori20: So apparently, one of my Discord friends invited me to watch the Super Mario Bros. movie for a Discord movie night lmao
Sep 18, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol don't do it!!!
Sep 18, 2020 3:57 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh god lmao
Sep 18, 2020 3:57 AM - Sicklyboy: It's so bad
Sep 18, 2020 3:58 AM - Sicklyboy: But if you've never seen it, it's a must watch
Sep 18, 2020 3:59 AM - Sicklyboy: Bed time for me, night folks


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 19, 2020)

Sep 18, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Take a shot of booze every time you want to stop watching it
Sep 18, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get alcohol poisoning half way through
Sep 18, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom needs a bot.....
Sep 18, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcmag.com/news/how-a-bot-bought-dozens-of-rtx-3080-units-before-consumers-could-grab-them?amp=true
Sep 18, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If he got 42 of them and marked them up like 200 bucks each thats a nice bit of profit
Sep 18, 2020 6:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EQMNutM.jpg
Sep 18, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol neat
Sep 18, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iv0sl3/is_ebay_the_new_meme_format/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 18, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/dp7q3q88kpn51.jpg
Sep 18, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/a4trm8qdgsn51.png
Sep 18, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iuwqxf/damn_nvidia_has_me_acting_up/
Sep 18, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/itiauw/til_the_windows_10_wallpaper_wasnt_cgi/
Sep 18, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats an idea for Tom, the 3090 launches on the 24th maybe he could get one of those
Sep 18, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/9fcgnbvqern51.jpg
Sep 18, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/0en9709p9in51.jpg
Sep 18, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/0en9709p9in51.jpg
Sep 18, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/an-rtx-3080-graphics-card-just-sold-on-ebay-for-70-000-1845092273/amp
Sep 18, 2020 8:21 AM - Veho: .....WHY?!?
Sep 18, 2020 8:27 AM - Localhorst86: because people wrote bots to inflate the ebay auctions to insanely high prices to ruin the scalpers day
Sep 18, 2020 8:27 AM - Localhorst86: no one's going to pay that
Sep 18, 2020 8:28 AM - Localhorst86: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iuvzuc/the_real_mvp/
Sep 18, 2020 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to leave that part out.... Lol
Sep 18, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=nvidia+3080&_trksid=p2332490.m4084.l1313
Sep 18, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My 2080 Ti doesn't seem so bad now lol
Sep 18, 2020 9:26 AM - OctoAori20: I recently rediscovered a favorite song
Sep 18, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehill.com/opinion/international/516607-another-famine-coming-china-struggles-to-meet-basic-food-demands?amp
Sep 18, 2020 9:29 AM - OctoAori20: I completely forgot about said song until I decided to search for it on Spotify lmao
Sep 18, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/hindu-hack-and-slash-brawler-raji-an-ancient-epic-comes-to-steam-in-october/
Sep 18, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JWnUnF3eLFY
Sep 18, 2020 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EQMNutM.jpg <- that must be Louis' Rossmann's shop
Sep 18, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple stuffs proper use
Sep 18, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/K2rX1AK
Sep 18, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lvlx4Pq
Sep 18, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/GqpjdFD
Sep 18, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://blog.playstation.com/2020/09/16/demons-souls-ps5-gameplay-first-look/amp/
Sep 18, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/the-end-of-sli-as-we-know-it-nvidia-reveals-new-model
Sep 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just SLI 2 3090s....lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The problems with SLI are simply never worth the cost
Sep 18, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For gaming anyways lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's always been more of a "CHECK OUT MY BIG EPEEN GUYS I HAVE TWO WHOLE GPUS" and not so much "yeah this is useful for performance!"
Sep 18, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I remember crossfire I had 2 X1600 Pros and ut was neat but not practical
Sep 18, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom it might be worth it with 2 3080s in sli over a 3090 since they're half the price
Sep 18, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think that's why nvidia removed sli from the 3070 and 3080
Sep 18, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No it isn't, A because games have to support SLI in order to get any benefit
Sep 18, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And again, B) Because the problems with SLI are never worth the cost
Sep 18, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: they knew less people would buy a 3090 if 2 3080s gave better performance
Sep 18, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The performance gain isn't 100%, it's more like 30-50% depending on how well the game implemented SLI
Sep 18, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then you have issues with things like microstuttering which is still rampant, even with Nvidia's "NVLink" that was supposed to fix that
Sep 18, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: an enthusiast might see them as challenges, not as problems
Sep 18, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus there are a fair few games that refuse to even launch when two GPUs are installed
Sep 18, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know it's only 50% but that might be more than the 3090
Sep 18, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, an enthusiast would just buy the better card lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: wrong, enthusiasts are the ones that use sli
Sep 18, 2020 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: less common now but they're the only ones who still care about it 
Sep 18, 2020 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: enthusiast doesn't mean rich
Sep 18, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A real enthusiast would buy 2 better cards and SLI those hence the 3090 still supporting it sort of lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We could just part out kenny and buy a few 3090s lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if migles is still alive...
Sep 18, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good News Tom!!! https://www.androidauthority.com/microsoft-your-phone-apps-1159061/
Sep 18, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well when you get your new phone lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I found some 3080s for sale.... Lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=nvidia+3080&_trksid=p2332490.m4084.l1313
Sep 18, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-GeForce-RTX-3080-Founders-Edition-CONFIRMED-ORDER-from-NVIDIA-COM/392945695788?hash=item5b7d637c2c:g:jZYAAOSwphhfY4dZ
Sep 18, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one might be a bit pricey lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the ebay listings are legit lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm betting it'll take me at least 2 weeks to manage to get one lol
Sep 18, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't expect it'll be a Founders edition either, I'll probably have to deal with long ass third party lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:00 PM - Veho: Today's Penny Arcade covers the 3080 preorders.
Sep 18, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: It's pretty spot on considering it was drawn last week or so.
Sep 18, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: But it's not like it was hard to predict that the preorders would be sold out in seconds.
Sep 18, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well normally they don't sell out in seconds tbf
Sep 18, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They sell out in minutes 
Sep 18, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This time it was like legit less than a minute that all cards were gone from 50+ retailers
Sep 18, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: Potayto tomahto.
Sep 18, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: How many cards in total?
Sep 18, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 50
Sep 18, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Separate models? Probably like 10 or 15, but total sold no idea
Sep 18, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: LOL Psi
Sep 18, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of those custom build PC sites said they had 900 in stock reserved for new PC builds and they sold them all in 10 minutes
Sep 18, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So presumably the cards actually for sale to consumers had a higher inventory than that
Sep 18, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess I'd say each particular model of card was probably sitting around 500-1500 ready to ship, depending on the model
Sep 18, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-RTX-3080-Founders-Edition-CONFIRMED-ORDER-Gaben-is-my-dad/224160791880?hash=item3431063d48:g:E0YAAOSwTeNfY5oV
Sep 18, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: According to Newegg they had more traffic for this one launch than any of their black friday sales lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is like we have cards too....
Sep 18, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for the 3070 launch
Sep 18, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll be fucking hell 
Sep 18, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So happy I have ye old 2080 Ti lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This many bots go crazy for a $700 card, I imagine it'll be way worse off for a $500 one lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will there be a 3050 Ti?
Sep 18, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably though
Sep 18, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 6GB model
Sep 18, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet the 3050 ti would be like 4GB lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the 3060 will be 6
Sep 18, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I go insane I might do a 3090 and toss my 2080 Ti in the living room
Sep 18, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 1050 Ti is already 4GB 
Sep 18, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They could just shove more memory but make it GDDR5
Sep 18, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for what I use it for in the living room its actually still good
Sep 18, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ill see what happens with the 5000 AMD chip
Sep 18, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 5080X or something
Sep 18, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5800X even lol
Sep 18, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-2080-TI-Founders-Edition/233717577952?epid=9026714548&hash=item366aa738e0:g:CUoAAOSwOTZfZKzc
Sep 18, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 475 bucks
Sep 18, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn though a lot of them are much higher
Sep 18, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah they're still selling like $600ish
Sep 18, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ttbXsCy.jpg
Sep 18, 2020 3:36 PM - Sicklyboy: yoi
Sep 18, 2020 3:39 PM - Veho: Suuup.
Sep 18, 2020 3:50 PM - Sicklyboy: wooooooooork
Sep 18, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: wazzaaaaaaaap
Sep 18, 2020 4:37 PM - Sicklyboy: boyyyeeeeeeeeeee
Sep 18, 2020 4:46 PM - Chary: Potatoooooo
Sep 18, 2020 5:35 PM - Lilith Valentine: Potato!!!
Sep 18, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: Banana!
Sep 18, 2020 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 18, 2020 6:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Little over 3 hours to go, ugh I want work to be over.
Sep 18, 2020 8:42 PM - sws: https://youtu.be/YlljDsqovn8
Sep 18, 2020 9:19 PM - Sicklyboy: 45 minutes to go -______-
Sep 18, 2020 9:33 PM - Sicklyboy: 30
Sep 18, 2020 9:33 PM - Sicklyboy: oh god its even slower than I thought
Sep 18, 2020 9:33 PM - Sicklyboy: Why has time slowed down so much
Sep 18, 2020 9:43 PM - Flame: 20 to go.
Sep 18, 2020 9:44 PM - Flame: then you are released from your hell
Sep 18, 2020 9:44 PM - Sicklyboy: 15
Sep 18, 2020 9:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Looking at grubhub. Trying to figure out what I should order for dinner
Sep 18, 2020 9:45 PM - Flame: see. 20 went down to 15 in a minute
Sep 18, 2020 9:45 PM - Flame: you are welcome
Sep 18, 2020 9:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Halal Spot it is
Sep 18, 2020 9:48 PM - Flame: see time flys with someone beautiful like me..
Sep 18, 2020 9:49 PM - Flame: albert einstein said that.
Sep 18, 2020 9:49 PM - Flame: wtf is Halal Spot?
Sep 18, 2020 9:50 PM - Sicklyboy: halal/middle eastern food joint. Gyros, falafel, some Indian food
Sep 18, 2020 9:51 PM - Sicklyboy: There's a few of em in NJ
Sep 18, 2020 9:52 PM - Flame: nice.
Sep 18, 2020 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: mmm
Sep 18, 2020 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: gyros aren't very middle eastern though
Sep 18, 2020 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: my mom makes some killer falafel
Sep 18, 2020 9:56 PM - Sicklyboy: Well, leaving now so I can just barely avoid the rush of everyone else leaving :o
Sep 18, 2020 9:56 PM - Flame: are Gyros not knock off kebabs?
Sep 18, 2020 9:58 PM - Flame: @Sicklyboy kick and punch your way out of they.
Sep 18, 2020 9:58 PM - Flame: time to be SicklyMAN!
Sep 18, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I made chicken noodle soup for dinner today
Sep 18, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope you don't mean the chicken powder ramen packet
Sep 18, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like those
Sep 18, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: tastes nothing like chicken too
Sep 18, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, as in homemade chicken noodle soup lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got real fucking cold suddenly so it was nice
Sep 18, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't really eat instant ramen stuff anymore cuz of all the sodium in it
Sep 18, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah nice
Sep 18, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the sodium is what makes it tasty though 
Sep 18, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: even proper resraurant japanese ramen has tons of salt
Sep 18, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not as much though lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah probably not as much lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think instant ramen things have like 2g total or something super high like that
Sep 18, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And like the ideal amount you should have in a day is 1500mg or something along those lines 
Sep 18, 2020 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: every country has differing opinions on that here
Sep 18, 2020 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: on that though*
Sep 18, 2020 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: here, they say you should not consume more than 5 grams in a day other places say 10 grams
Sep 18, 2020 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and some people like my dad seem to think salt is some evil thing that should be avoided as much as possible
Sep 18, 2020 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but we need salt too
Sep 18, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there's a difference between salt and sodium. Salt contains sodium, but it's not the only source
Sep 18, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie 5g of salt is like 2g of sodium or so
Sep 18, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of preservatives will include sodium from various ingredients, not just salt
Sep 18, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why when you're dieting you should avoid processed foods, lots and lots of sodium from preservatives that will push you way over the recommended dosage
Sep 18, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: vs just salting your foods
Sep 18, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Salty 3080 buyers  lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What buyers Psi, no one could get one ;O;
Sep 18, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 18, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure you seen all the memes lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news is rumors are the best AMD card coming out competes with the 3090 lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/m9cz38eahxn51.jpg lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt the next AMD card will best the 2080 ti ;O;
Sep 18, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are calling it the 6900XT
Sep 18, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When they say compete with the 3090 I am sure it's in some specific benchmark and not like across the board
Sep 18, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know there are some rendering techniques that AMD cards are pretty good at
Sep 18, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the 5700xt rivals the 2080 ti in some specific workstation loads or something like that
Sep 18, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Xtmayoly8
Sep 18, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But heavy doubt it'll come anywhere close to 3090 performance where it matters, AKA gaming ;O;
Sep 18, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who knows Tom maybe AMD will surprise us lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of hope they do, not that I would buy it but competition is nice.
Sep 18, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me Nvidia even with out being top performance... The software end of things kind of makes it feel better to me.
Sep 18, 2020 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All that integration with stuff just feels so cool lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't think they have the R&D man power for their GPU division to push out something as good
Sep 18, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they bet all their horses on their CPU side fucking over Intel
Sep 18, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then GPU-wise they're happy to just be "meh stuff, but super cheapo so hey people will buy it anyways"
Sep 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And speaking of AMD, if they end up going with "5000" as the model numbers for their new CPUs I'm gonna fucking die laughing lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if their naming conventions wasn't already hard enough to follow
Sep 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want a 5800X or whatever lol
Sep 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey did you get the new Zen 3 CPU!" "Yeah man, I've had a 3600 for months now" "No no, that's Zen 2! I mean Zen 3, the 5600!"
Sep 18, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Isn't the 5600 a GPU though??"
Sep 18, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/a4trm8qdgsn51.png
Sep 18, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like fuck, AMD either needs to abandon numbers altogether or swap to something that's easy to follow 
Sep 18, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Check out the AMD INTEL'S CORPSE FUCKER 9000!!!"
Sep 18, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "FUCK'S INTEL HARDER THAN BEFORE!"
Sep 18, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iuny2u/nvidia_displays_their_entire_stock_of_3080s_sept/
Sep 18, 2020 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I called various tech places and best buys and stuff nearby, supposedly the best buy near me got "50 cards in stock, but we had over 100 people lined up overnight" 
Sep 18, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People on youtube where like "But your mobo wont support PCIe 4.0!!" lol yes let me just run out and buy some PCIe 4.0 stuff....
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I believe it
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like who the fuck waits overnight for a video card??
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 50 cards is actually a lot for a retailer lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some Microcenter apparently got a whopping 10
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol people who want to sell it on eBay for 20,000 dollars lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In like New York or something
Sep 18, 2020 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I owned a store I wouldn't have sold them, I would put them on eBay lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/a4trm8qdgsn51.png
Sep 18, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it really wasn't like "low stock" that everyone sold out, it was actually bots buying all of them apparently 
Sep 18, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHogHMvZscM&t=0s < ie
Sep 18, 2020 11:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There definitely wasn't like "enough" manufactured, but it was about as many as they usually make for launch days
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like they priced them almost too low
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No they didn't 
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pent up demand from the over priced 2000s
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't let Jensen hear you 
Sep 18, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there are a couple factors that played into the huge hype, one of the big ones being the retarded rumors on how super pricey these were gonna be
Sep 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People saying like 3080 was gonna be $1000+ and such
Sep 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Nvidia was like "lol no, no price change from last year idiots"
Sep 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well based off last gen I would have believed it
Sep 18, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the specs were also way better than rumors lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the 3080 had like double the CUDA cores that all the rumors were claiming
Sep 18, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the whole Covid/work from home market that increased PC component sales a fuck ton as well
Sep 18, 2020 11:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably made people who don't normally scalp these kinds of things go for it
Sep 18, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Price to performance is crazy good this round
Sep 18, 2020 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, waaaaaay fucking better than 2000 series lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So the 4000s a year from now? Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 2000 series you only really saw like maybe a 20-30% performance gain vs equivalent 1000 series GPUs, whereas this time in some cases it's like 50+% performance gain lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I think the 2070 was only a whopping 20some% better than my 1070 and $100 more than I paid at launch for the 1070
Sep 18, 2020 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure its great maybe finally get some more RTX stuff now...
Sep 18, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-RTX-3080-vs-Nvidia-GTX-1070/4080vs3609 < Jesus fuck, look at the performance jump I'll get from my 1070->3080 
Sep 18, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Consoles will help with that more than these GPUs TBH
Sep 18, 2020 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since now even the poor console idiot can get ray tracing ;O;
Sep 18, 2020 11:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess RDNA 2 getting hardware ray tracing as well lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hope DLSS gets better lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DLSS 3.0 should be pretty great
Sep 18, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that had me curious...
Sep 18, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it can be easily added to anything that has TAA
Sep 18, 2020 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So devs just have to do a little bit of modification to their code vs a lot more with previous versions
Sep 18, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD ray tracing how good will it be?
Sep 18, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, we have basically 0 information on it lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond "RDNA 2 will support ray tracing!"
Sep 18, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to see DLSS on emulation like a great filter for 480P
Sep 18, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone did that with SNES games IIRC
Sep 18, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no I just remember the headline wrong lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think Nvidia has to like do stuff with their drivers for it don't though?
Sep 18, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Approve it or whatever lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably or be a developer
Sep 18, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I can write stuff if I was inclined but its so much work....
Sep 18, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All this talk about bots makes me miss my old Diablo II bots lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I downloaded the original Crysis yesterday so I could compare them on my 1070
Sep 18, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the remaster has denuvo so no torrent of it 
Sep 18, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers 
Sep 18, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you get the HD texture packs?
Sep 18, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, just the OG
Sep 18, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The original Crysis looks great still once you fix it all up
Sep 18, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Multi core patch helps fps lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still looks great even if you don't fix it up TBH lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I remember playing it on a Radeon 9800 Pro lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pushed that card to its limits for sure lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The multicore patch doesn't help too much, really lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it helped more on Pentium Ds lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if you manually set the affinity in cmd prompt lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I did lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember the exact FPS but I was getting like maybe 70ish with everything set to max 
Sep 18, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, for a 10 year old game, is way low lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was playing Deus Ex Human Revolution earlier this week, was able to hit like 200+ FPS in it lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I even played around with super sampling to test it for when I get my 3080 and I was able to run it at like 90ish FPS at 4k 
Sep 18, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About the same age, looks about as mostly good lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, in some cases lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember reading that Crysis was designed for like 6Ghz cpus lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, when they made Crysis they thought CPUs were just gonna go up in frequency, not in core/thread count lol
Sep 18, 2020 11:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But silicon based CPUs can't really support super high frequencies without burning up lol
Sep 19, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.ebay.com/itm/RTX-3080-premium-toilet-paper/164389306319?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5575033159%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5337827784%26customid%3Dpcg-us-5757743780374555000%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FRTX-3080-premium-toilet-paper%252F164389306319%253Fhash%253Ditem26465dbfcf%25253Ag%25253A-xQAAOSwrz1
Sep 19, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom I remember Intel promising like 8Ghz processors (sort of true and did kind of happen)
Sep 19, 2020 3:44 AM - wolffangalchemist: i actually down graded from haswell to ivy bridge.
Sep 19, 2020 3:45 AM - wolffangalchemist: 4790K gets stomped by a e5-1680 v2 xeon.
Sep 19, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird bit of trivia on the old pentium 4s like if it was a 4Ghz part there where parts inside double clocked
Sep 19, 2020 3:48 AM - wolffangalchemist: i miss pin modding socket 775 processors.
Sep 19, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never did do that but I have a bunch of socket 775 processors here lol
Sep 19, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pentium Ds and Core 2s
Sep 19, 2020 3:49 AM - wolffangalchemist: could force fsp from 1066 to 1333 and get a nice clock boost from that wouth oc options in bios shit was legit.
Sep 19, 2020 3:50 AM - wolffangalchemist: fsb*
Sep 19, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I liked my one Pentium D 805 it would go from 533 to 800 no problem
Sep 19, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have it lol but not put together
Sep 19, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I replaced it with an 865 then a e8500 wolfdale
Sep 19, 2020 3:52 AM - wolffangalchemist: my last old ststem with a parelle port died some few years ago, i laid it to rest since al i use it for was a of eeprom programmer.
Sep 19, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then Skylake then 2700X lol
Sep 19, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can get USB programmers now?
Sep 19, 2020 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was looking into that for PS1 mod chips a way back lol
Sep 19, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Decided that it wasnt worth the time since almost anything can emulate PS1 with no issues lol
Sep 19, 2020 3:55 AM - wolffangalchemist: i did got a tl866 II programs all kinds of chips.i'm waiting on a new psu and aio liquid cooler so i can overclock this xeon to nearly match a i9 9900k in performance.
Sep 19, 2020 3:55 AM - wolffangalchemist: my 8 year old seasonic psu needs to be retired.
Sep 19, 2020 3:56 AM - wolffangalchemist: only a 550w
Sep 19, 2020 3:57 AM - wolffangalchemist: i catually got it for programming nes and snes chips, also did a few psi mod chips and recoverd some corrupted mobo bios chipswith it.


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 20, 2020)

Sep 19, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/09/18/us/ig-nobel-awards-alligator-helium-scli-scn-intl/index.html
Sep 19, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/09/18/apple-has-bled-more-than-500b-in-market-value-in-september/amp/
Sep 19, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew Apple was over priced 
Sep 19, 2020 7:26 AM - OctoAori20: Apple is awful
Sep 19, 2020 7:26 AM - OctoAori20: But I digress, I completely forgot about this mashup of The Beatles mashed up with CCR that I absolutely love
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vintageheavymetal.com/article/stolen-iron-maiden-nicko-mcbrain-drum-kit/
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill McClintock?
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those mixes?
Sep 19, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/F3syGJYnyKo
Sep 19, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BwYzYt1oKJ4
Sep 19, 2020 7:58 AM - OctoAori20: Nah, different one.
Sep 19, 2020 7:58 AM - OctoAori20: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khi00QvINto
Sep 19, 2020 9:57 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVhlTcCzSAo
Sep 19, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so its not a video of the girl twerking on the casket at a funeral
Sep 19, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-0lPjxhAkBw
Sep 19, 2020 10:31 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qu9-Lc8A_0
Sep 19, 2020 10:31 AM - mthrnite: twerking optional at my funeral
Sep 19, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol twerking so good it could bring me back to life lol
Sep 19, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 22 minutes to go then I can relax lol
Sep 19, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 1 hour drive home and fight to get to sleep
Sep 19, 2020 10:42 AM - mthrnite: hour drives suck, anything over an hour sucks cubed
Sep 19, 2020 10:43 AM - mthrnite: i put on old adventure time episodes to drift off to
Sep 19, 2020 10:43 AM - mthrnite: usually puts me right out
Sep 19, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: Hey mthrnite  
Sep 19, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: How have you been?
Sep 19, 2020 11:46 AM - Flame: mthrnite !!
Sep 19, 2020 11:59 AM - mthrnite: Oh hey guys.
Sep 19, 2020 12:00 PM - mthrnite: life is currently a-ok
Sep 19, 2020 12:00 PM - mthrnite: I have a day off to either clean the house or play FTL for countless hours
Sep 19, 2020 12:01 PM - mthrnite: I have chosen the latter
Sep 19, 2020 12:04 PM - Flame: a-ok is okay. could be worse
Sep 19, 2020 12:06 PM - Flame: i should really try FTL one of these days
Sep 19, 2020 12:10 PM - mthrnite: it's my go-to game, that and minecraft
Sep 19, 2020 12:10 PM - mthrnite: it's got crack in it
Sep 19, 2020 12:12 PM - Flame: I never could get into minecraft
Sep 19, 2020 12:13 PM - Flame: and idk why
Sep 19, 2020 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/7u4e0pj8n1o51.jpg
Sep 19, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried Minecraft back in the beta before you could buy it, was sooo boring to me lol
Sep 19, 2020 12:16 PM - Flame: LOL at that pic psionic
Sep 19, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/iv6fab/blessed_are_the_pcmr_who_inherit_the_4k_60fps/
Sep 19, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/f47a79cl1vn51.png
Sep 19, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/mggxu7ijrxn51.jpg
Sep 19, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel bad for Tom he was trying for one, but I heard a rumor that there is another much larger shipment on the way soooo should have much better odds soon.
Sep 19, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-3dmark-time-spy-scores-leaked
Sep 19, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 3090 looks amazing....
Sep 19, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta hold out for the Ti version
Sep 19, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia incredibly sneaky they didn't lower prices they changed model numbers...
Sep 19, 2020 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The 3080 is like the 2070 the 3090 is like the 2080
Sep 19, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6E214sO.jpg
Sep 19, 2020 12:46 PM - Minox: Psionic, except they have not made such a jump in performance for the last 15 years
Sep 19, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel bad for Tom he was trying for one, but I heard a rumor that there is another much larger shipment on the way soooo should have much better odds soon. < Nvidia is getting more of their founders edition for their store next week, yeah, but I doubt it's gonna be like a huge shipment lol
Sep 19, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be some third party cards going in stock today
Sep 19, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Zotac is gonna have some in stock soon cuz they just added captcha to their store 
Sep 19, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd their store is down
Sep 19, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 19, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, they stocked it last night at midnight PST lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's still down from people trying to get one
Sep 19, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: Amazing.
Sep 19, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: "I urge you to consider a hosting package better suited to your site's needs."
Sep 19, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably fucking bots more than anything
Sep 19, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can apparently preorder cards from Overclockers.co.uk, but then they don't give you any estimate at all when it may ship lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though on their forums they estimate 1-2 months 
Sep 19, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: "Eventually."
Sep 19, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'm desperate enough to preorder from a UK site though lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just wait out the storm I suppose
Sep 19, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: I can get you one for $1200 plus shipping   
Sep 19, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: https://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/graficke-kartice/gigabyte-geforce-rtx-3080-gaming-oc-10g-slika-137177425.jpg
Sep 19, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:36 PM - Veho: Never considered trying our local stores, turns out they had a few and I could have scalped the fuck out of some sucker.
Sep 19, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ebay scalp bot is doing some real work, bidding up all those cards lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So at least the bot fuckers can't do anything with them lol
Sep 19, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: "Bot fuckers" is not politically correct, call them "robosexuals"  ;O;
Sep 19, 2020 1:47 PM - MarcusCarter: I'm currently installing the CHN Open Beta of Genshin Impact, and attempting to use the IDs of dead Chinese citizens to sign up. I'm pretty sure that I will be banned if caught, so I'm using a throwaway email. This is solely to get a taste of the full game. :3
Sep 19, 2020 1:48 PM - MarcusCarter: Also using Windscribe VPN to play.
Sep 19, 2020 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do you know they're dead?
Sep 19, 2020 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks nice, i hope it's actually good
Sep 19, 2020 1:55 PM - Flame: @Jdbye MarcusCarter is a serial killer
Sep 19, 2020 1:55 PM - Flame: thats how he know they dead
Sep 19, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh ok
Sep 19, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/uk4xw7 < ZOTAC WHY
Sep 19, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHY MUST YOU MOCK ME SO
Sep 19, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I GET ONE IN A CART
Sep 19, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND THEN YOUR DAMN ORDERING SYSTEM IS DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE
Sep 19, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 19, 2020 3:39 PM - Veho: Yes, let the hate flow through you.
Sep 19, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's so close 
Sep 19, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: I feel your pain bro.
Sep 19, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the second it goes out of "maintenance" it'll be sold out, too 
Sep 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you click the thing that said "I am not a bot"?
Sep 19, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe you shouldn't....
Sep 19, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: Maybe the system will listen to one of his own.
Sep 19, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: "I'm a bot, hook a brother up."
Sep 19, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit, getting it from Zotac may be impossible anyways lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they "sold" a whopping 20,000 on their Amazon link
Sep 19, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they've had to cancel a ton of orders lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/ZOTAC_DACH/status/1307256044838629376
Sep 19, 2020 4:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jEg1x4z.jpg
Sep 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus
Sep 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of demand lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't even buy from Zotac lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their GPUs aren't half bad lol
Sep 19, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 1650 that was originally in the Skytech PC wasn't too bad of a card
Sep 19, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, beyond the 1650 being a shit GPU lo
Sep 19, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And really, all the current 3080 cards are using the reference PCB for the 3080 anyways so technically they're all the same lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear they have a reputation of being somewhat lower quality but cheaper pricea
Sep 19, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just different coolers and VBIOs really
Sep 19, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prices even
Sep 19, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry Tom Sickly can 3D print you one lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday that will be possible with like nano bots in a vat and you like chuck an old VCR in and tell it what you want out
Sep 19, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine it being like at a laundry mat and waiting like an hour for it 
Sep 19, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus fees for non free stuff
Sep 19, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm open source hardware lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/25Xmasb
Sep 19, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: Open sores hardware.
Sep 19, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lpl
Sep 19, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Sep 19, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how big the make file is for like a 3080 hmmm
Sep 19, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like chips have a lot of repeating logic so compression even non lossy would work great
Sep 19, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly could probably tell me how big a make file is
Sep 19, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine for a GPU it would be a few GBs even compressed
Sep 19, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho go print me a new body this one is getting tired lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe this time I can be a bit shorter not hit my head so much lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: Dunno, being tall has its benefits.
Sep 19, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bll5LtJ.png
Sep 19, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Popcorn lol
Sep 19, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://manofmany.com/lifestyle/fitness/arnold-schwarzenegger-diet-workout-plan?amp
Sep 19, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0DKVVtirNM8
Sep 19, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BWOhcLU.mp4
Sep 19, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You wouldn't download a boat would you!
Sep 19, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: 3D printers are fine, but the boat-pooping machine is better  
Sep 19, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: And now I'm wondering, if it would be possible to have the press reconfigure with giant servos and extending piston thingies, to press a different boat every time.
Sep 19, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Like this table from X-Men:
Sep 19, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55voa5Pee2M
Sep 19, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Voxel based machine
Sep 19, 2020 6:17 PM - Veho: Close.
Sep 19, 2020 6:17 PM - Veho: Qbert machine.
Sep 19, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 6:41 PM - Veho: https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qj4993/this-belle-delphine-bathwater-cooled-pc-can-be-yours-for-only-dollar1500
Sep 19, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001023900644.html
Sep 19, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: Apparently it's the worst thing ever: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miZWfnsyYV8
Sep 19, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, it just catches fire a little bit!
Sep 19, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's a little fire when you're playing Wii/GC games??
Sep 19, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ON THE GO
Sep 19, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: Only when it's turned on, duh.
Sep 19, 2020 6:57 PM - Sicklyboy: jesus christ they can't even hire someone to manufacture injection molded cases for it???
Sep 19, 2020 6:57 PM - Sicklyboy: That thing looks like -shit-
Sep 19, 2020 6:58 PM - Veho: A $700 shit.
Sep 19, 2020 6:58 PM - Veho: (Console plus shipping)
Sep 19, 2020 7:00 PM - Veho: Ruth Bader Ginsburg passed away, and I keep reading all the "RBG is dead" titles as "RGB is dead" and I'm like "fucking finally, that trend was horrible.
Sep 19, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably fucked up the soldering on the battery lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: Can i say one thing
Sep 19, 2020 7:00 PM - GamerzHell9137: fuck Euro's
Sep 19, 2020 7:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: the RTX 3070 is like 800 bucks
Sep 19, 2020 7:01 PM - GamerzHell9137: whcih is like 1000 USD
Sep 19, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: Wait what.
Sep 19, 2020 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't it only 499 euro?
Sep 19, 2020 7:02 PM - Sicklyboy: Big disappointed that he doesn't do a teardown to see why it's smoking.
Sep 19, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: Because they superglued the cooler to the CPU.
Sep 19, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: 
Sep 19, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, MSRP for 3070 is €499
Sep 19, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is still overpriced cuz that's like almost $600 I think lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/MrBenB/status/1300840780525899777
Sep 19, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess that does include VAT and stuff
Sep 19, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But still pricey lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: Is it $500 in the US?
Sep 19, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: How much is it after the sales tax?
Sep 19, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the state, for me it's 6% so ~ $530 or so
Sep 19, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 3080 after taxes, assuming I get a $699.99 one, will be ~$740 or so
Sep 19, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: Confusing.
Sep 19, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, US taxes on goods is all over the place lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And in most states price tags don't tell you the actual value you pay for the item, just the "list price" lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: I just find it odd that the tax isn't included in the price, it's tacked on afterwards.
Sep 19, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll only see tax added at checkout, unless you calc it yourself
Sep 19, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Sep 19, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the dumbest system, yeah
Sep 19, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: Like they're mocking you  
Sep 19, 2020 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey welcome to USA ;O;
Sep 19, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: Same with paychecks, apparently the tax is deducted when you go to cash it?
Sep 19, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, your pay stub will show you gross and net pay
Sep 19, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you'll know the second you get it what you actually take home
Sep 19, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not that anyone actually uses physical checks anymore, all about that direct deposit these days lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DAMN KIDS AND THEIR INTERNET
Sep 19, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: I accidentally opened Youtube in an incognito window and it showed the regular homepage with recommendations based on my location and not my viewing history and WHAT THE FUCK DO MY NEIGHBOURS WATCH, FER FUCK SAKE I didn't know that bullshit existed on the internet.
Sep 19, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What, you never see a guy put a mason jar up his ass before?
Sep 19, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: No, that one's mine.
Sep 19, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: ...I said too much  
Sep 19, 2020 7:21 PM - Sicklyboy: oh god
Sep 19, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: Nah, like a million local youtubers, and the regional music. Ugh.
Sep 19, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 19, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, after refreshing all day I was finally able to go to the checkout page for my Zotac 3080
Sep 19, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND THEN THE SITE GOES DOWN
Sep 19, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JUST AFTER I ENTERED SHIPPING INFORMATION
Sep 19, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 19, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Didn't that already happen?
Sep 19, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, before it was just in my cart 
Sep 19, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Hope it reached the database before the shit crashed.
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: Fingers crossed.
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's just looping the captcha page over and over again 
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't get to enter payment info, so nope 
Sep 19, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I entered shipping info, then billing was next, and I hit the NEXT BUTTON AND THEN IT JUST SAID LOLNOCARDSFORTOM
Sep 19, 2020 7:36 PM - Veho: That's pretty specific  
Sep 19, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After all the times I've been ghosted on review items, I'm pretty sure there's some sort of secret society hellbent on ensuring I never get things I want 
Sep 19, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey if you ever need someone to identify trucks, cars, motorcycles, or trains, I'm really fucking good at it now so
Sep 19, 2020 7:45 PM - Veho: Identifying the make and model, or just whether the vehicle is a car?
Sep 19, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just if it's a car 
Sep 19, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:46 PM - OctoAori20: Oof
Sep 19, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just cycling the same goddamn captcha's lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:47 PM - Veho: So instead of reading picture books to your kid, you're reading pictures to your PC.
Sep 19, 2020 7:47 PM - Veho: "This is a car. Say 'car'. Caaaar. Well done."
Sep 19, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The checkout page loaded again, but now the button to continue on doesn't do anything 
Sep 19, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor Zotac, spent hours doing "maintenance" on their order system
Sep 19, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just to have a billion bots try and get a damn card lol
Sep 19, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: "The most anticipated product in the last 10 years is coming out, should we upgrade the system to handle the flood?" "Naaaah."
Sep 19, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the thing that hurts the most is that it's loading the checkout page somewhat regularly...but it can't get a response from their server to continue on with the next steps now so it's just stuck asking for my shipping  info 
Sep 19, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can force it to expand the other categories, but obviously that doesn't do anything since the server won't send the response for calculating shipping costs and things lol
Sep 19, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I may have to just abandon my quest 
Sep 19, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: You'll get it some day.
Sep 19, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: Is your current PC so outdated it can't wait a few months?
Sep 19, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No ;O;
Sep 19, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed it ;O;
Sep 19, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't mind waiting really lol
Sep 19, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had to spend like 2 weeks trying to get my current 1070 back when that launched 
Sep 19, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I barely got it
Sep 19, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just fancy and new and shiny and I like the shiny fancy new 
Sep 19, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: Shiny and fancy and new is fleeting and ephemeral. Retro is eternal.
Sep 19, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 19, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom apparently some local stores still had rtx 3080 in stock
Sep 19, 2020 9:06 PM - TomRannd: ^https://th.bing.com/th/id/OIP.sUukfT6SQnS896Njfgz9CgHaDN?pid=Api&rs=1
Sep 19, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not anywhere here lol
Sep 19, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already called a bunch of places nearby, most sold out the hour they opened
Sep 19, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple stores had actual lines waiting out overnight
Sep 19, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just silly to me, for a GPU 
Sep 19, 2020 9:13 PM - TomRannd: i think my dad fought for his lol
Sep 19, 2020 9:14 PM - TomRannd: still cant run cry good enough though
Sep 19, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a friend who works at a best buy who said he'll hit me up when he knows they'll be in stock, but apparently his manager was like telling all the employees to keep their mouths shut because they aren't getting much inventory at all until like a month or two from noww
Sep 19, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Opening day they had a whole 50 in stock, which is a pretty ok amount for like a big box retailer
Sep 19, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they had 100+ people waiting for one 
Sep 19, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lot of mad people
Sep 19, 2020 9:17 PM - TomRannd: lol i guess it just boils down to first come first serve. but even then it's an ehhh
Sep 19, 2020 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the popular online store around here seems to be getting like 50 of each model in a week or two
Sep 19, 2020 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: no FE though, none at all in norway yet as far as i can tell
Sep 19, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia' supposedly restocking their own store next week
Sep 19, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whether they're restocking all locations or just US though not sure
Sep 19, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just US if I had to guess
Sep 19, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: October is when a ton of cards should be going in stock though, so I probably won't be able to get one until then
Sep 19, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe all the scalpers will go after the 3070's instead by then 
Sep 19, 2020 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: FE is obviously the one to go for if your case can handle it, unless you want to go overkill with a FTW3
Sep 19, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My case can fit 320mm GPUs, most of the third party one's are like 310mm ._.
Sep 19, 2020 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i really like their design this time around too
Sep 19, 2020 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 20xx FE looked pretty meh, i don't like the silver
Sep 19, 2020 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean due to the back fan
Sep 19, 2020 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: won't work in most cases that need a riser
Sep 19, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah no mine's find lol
Sep 19, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: fine*
Sep 19, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd just prefer Founders cuz the length on some of these things is stupid long and I want at least a little bit of space between my GPU and the front intake fan
Sep 19, 2020 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't worry about that since modern cases have way more air flow than needed anyway
Sep 19, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: my case can't fit any of the 3070 or 3080 models lol
Sep 19, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks like i'm stuck with 2080 super, unless a model comes along that fits
Sep 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Sicklyboy: I've got no plans to ditch my 2080 Super any time soon.
Sep 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta wait for custom PCBs from third parties
Sep 19, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Asus has a dual fan model coming at some point
Sep 19, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3070, that is, not 3080 lol
Sep 19, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think anyone is doing a dual fan 3080 so far
Sep 19, 2020 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: TIL what captcha stands for
Sep 19, 2020 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Completely Automated Public Turing test to tell Computers and Humans Apart
Sep 19, 2020 11:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can tell an engineer came up with that
Sep 19, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: the dual fan ones are too thicc
Sep 19, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: the triple fan ones are also too thicc
Sep 19, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: not one of them below 5cm
Sep 19, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need one that is exactly 2 slots thick maybe a couple mm over is ok
Sep 19, 2020 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: for 2080 super it was only the reference based designs that were thin enough
Sep 19, 2020 11:27 PM - Sicklyboy: Man I don't want to do anything but I know there's shit I need to do. This is bullshit.
Sep 19, 2020 11:27 PM - Sicklyboy: <angery>
Sep 20, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z8mm8Xd
Sep 20, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: why do today what you can do tomorrow
Sep 20, 2020 12:14 AM - Sicklyboy: Because there's shit I need to do tomorrow too
Sep 20, 2020 12:14 AM - Sicklyboy: 
Sep 20, 2020 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's future sickly's problem
Sep 20, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Procrastinate Sickly, it's the only way to live
Sep 20, 2020 12:53 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm working on it
Sep 20, 2020 12:54 AM - Sicklyboy: Cleaning up my desk, slowly, and watching YT vids at the same time 
Sep 20, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should've done some work today myself
Sep 20, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's Saturday!
Sep 20, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a weekend!
Sep 20, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll just scramble and make it up tomorrow 
Sep 20, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was very busy playing Sunshine the way god intended
Sep 20, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Upscaled to 4k with an HD texture pack running at 60fps in widescreen on PC 
Sep 20, 2020 12:56 AM - Sicklyboy: I went to bed late last night, got paged this morning, went back to bed, and woke up late af
Sep 20, 2020 12:56 AM - Sicklyboy: And Jesus H Christ now it's 9 PM and I've done nothing today
Sep 20, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have a babby, you'll never wake up late ever again
Sep 20, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 20, 2020 12:58 AM - Sicklyboy: Fix my damn sleep schedule (which I've been kinda doing) and I've been waking up semi-not-late too
Sep 20, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wake up at about 6am, it's wonderful ;O;
Sep 20, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With a nice wakeup usually around 2 or 3am, that's always fun
Sep 20, 2020 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMgVK73AUTE
Sep 20, 2020 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i kinda want one
Sep 20, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm impressed with how much tech they could stuff into that for $300
Sep 20, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then there are some issues that I don't think I'd like so ehhh
Sep 20, 2020 1:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: the only reason they can do that is thanks to the facebookification
Sep 20, 2020 1:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: making money in other ways
Sep 20, 2020 1:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: what issues?
Sep 20, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The head strap is apparently super shit quality, the battery life is like 2 hours (which for VR playtime isn't too bad, but I tend to spend a lot of time in VR when I have the time to do it), the controllers are heavy, they changed the way you adjust IPD so there are only 3 whole options, and then fuck forced Facebook integration
Sep 20, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also the one LCD screen they're using this time have worse color accuracy vs the OLEDs they used with the first one
Sep 20, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I suppose with higher resolution that can be forgiven I guess
Sep 20, 2020 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah i know about the head strap, but for $300 savings over a hp reverb g2, i think i could live with that
Sep 20, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i'd mostly be using it with a PC
Sep 20, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: and most other VR headsets also use LCD so
Sep 20, 2020 1:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: including the hp reverb g2 and the valve index
Sep 20, 2020 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: for me it's the reverb g2 vs the quest 2, not quest 1 vs quest 2
Sep 20, 2020 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: quest 1 is not even an option
Sep 20, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Elon is gonna fix VR no more headsets
Sep 20, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wire that shit right into our brains
Sep 20, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The pop up ads are going to be weird...
Sep 20, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5Th7GSBtM6Q
Sep 20, 2020 2:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: i might not be alive to see the completion of that neuralink thing
Sep 20, 2020 2:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it relies on getting millions and millions of wires implanted in your brain in a very intrusive way
Sep 20, 2020 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its fine, not like I use my brain any way lol
Sep 20, 2020 2:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 20, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just jam some ethernet cable in there and let me merge with the internet whats the worst that could happen...
Sep 20, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could post infinite memes!!!!
Sep 20, 2020 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Muhahahha!!!
Sep 20, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Veho could still communicate with me through memes lol
Sep 20, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Goron when his eyes stare!
Sep 20, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/75239/amds-next-gen-ryzen-9-5900x-cpu-12-core-24-thread-intel-destroyer/amp.html
Sep 20, 2020 2:31 AM - OctoAori20: I can't wait to toss away this pathetic Ikea desk by the end of this year
Sep 20, 2020 2:32 AM - OctoAori20: It lacks the space I'll end up needing
Sep 20, 2020 2:32 AM - OctoAori20: That and I hate cleaning glass
Sep 20, 2020 2:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: glass eh you didn't go with the standard ikea gaming desk?
Sep 20, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: that one has a lot of space
Sep 20, 2020 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: so Tom you can buy a better strap for 50 bucks
Sep 20, 2020 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On
Sep 20, 2020 3:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: also Tom there is another more expensive strap with extra battery in it that solves the other problem, and the LCD screen isn't really a problem because that's what all VR headsets have moved to now
Sep 20, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *on
Sep 20, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 20, 2020 3:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: it doubles the battery life
Sep 20, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Sep 20, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant have the battery die right in the middle of a deep experience


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 21, 2020)

Sep 20, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LFzpKQppobA
Sep 20, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 20, 2020 5:02 AM - Sicklyboy: Man this Gameboy Color I'm putting back together is complicated af.
Sep 20, 2020 5:04 AM - Sicklyboy: God everything solders to different parts of the mainboard.
Sep 20, 2020 5:04 AM - Sicklyboy: The screen has cables that have to be soldered to the front.
Sep 20, 2020 5:04 AM - Sicklyboy: The amp has cables that have to be soldered to the back.
Sep 20, 2020 5:05 AM - Sicklyboy: The mini-USB adapter board has cables that have to be soldered to the battery post on the front as well as to the battery tab that latches into the case (tethering the case to the mainboard
Sep 20, 2020 5:06 AM - Sicklyboy: So I guess I Have to do the screen first, get that installed in the front of the gameboy, lay the pcb in the front case, screwed down, then solder in the amp, then close it up
Sep 20, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just gut it and install a Pi Zero lol
Sep 20, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a phone with a bluetooth controller is what I do lol
Sep 20, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/friday-13th-movie-announced-works/amp/
Sep 20, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to do a crossover with Friday.... The movie with Ice Cube
Sep 20, 2020 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "You got chopped the hell up!!!"
Sep 20, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/usb-overload-portwell-motherboard-20-usb-ports
Sep 20, 2020 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08H21BM8T/ref=sspa_mw_detail_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Sep 20, 2020 9:09 AM - Veho: Nice.
Sep 20, 2020 9:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dSwwIz0.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: Life hack  ;O;
Sep 20, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol tempting
Sep 20, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am dying here lol
Sep 20, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I might have covid lol cant stop caughing
Sep 20, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 24 hours now and 6 doses of efedrin lol
Sep 20, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Walfed lol
Sep 20, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs lol
Sep 20, 2020 10:23 AM - OctoAori20: Well that's nerve-wracking
Sep 20, 2020 10:23 AM - OctoAori20: There's apparently a crane fly in my room and I have no idea where it is
Sep 20, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: Don't die, Psi.
Sep 20, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will not Veho lol like 97% chance?
Sep 20, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably even higher for me because I have been training and vitamins and just healthy as a horse
Sep 20, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prepared my body for this crap lol
Sep 20, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am kinda achy and i ate a lot of pills lol
Sep 20, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant stop coughing though
Sep 20, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/aakjiejb06o51.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 12:19 PM - Veho: Buyers used "scalp"! It's super effective!
Sep 20, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/fznr47gin8o51.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho so true
Sep 20, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/psTZygz.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: Refurbished, like new.
Sep 20, 2020 12:35 PM - MarcusCarter: Just a friendly reminder that November 13th, the release date of the Mario Game & Watch, is a Friday. And a 13th. Have a great day.
Sep 20, 2020 12:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho solid hinge construction
Sep 20, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That hinge will not break anytime soon!
Sep 20, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ttqcXWP.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: Living off the grid.
Sep 20, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited Power!!!!
Sep 20, 2020 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: one of them appears to have fallen down i wonder if it hit something (or someone)
Sep 20, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: You mean the bottom middle?
Sep 20, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: There's a drain there.
Sep 20, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: Water spout.
Sep 20, 2020 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah
Sep 20, 2020 1:28 PM - xtatu: snes rom
Sep 20, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: no u
Sep 20, 2020 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: you called?
Sep 20, 2020 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am a snes rom
Sep 20, 2020 1:41 PM - MarcusCarter: You rang? I am 'Real'.
Sep 20, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: liar
Sep 20, 2020 1:50 PM - DinohScene: liar liar pants on fire
Sep 20, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iQs2dxJ.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 3:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: I’m not rral
Sep 20, 2020 3:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: Real
Sep 20, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is this real life?
Sep 20, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: It is just fantasy.
Sep 20, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/txqiwrbYGrs
Sep 20, 2020 3:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gK934zu.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 4:02 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am just a snek, nothing is real
Sep 20, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gQBstxjdEPc
Sep 20, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vql1OsH.png
Sep 20, 2020 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-e46xdcUo
Sep 20, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/09/19/world/blood-amber-myanmar-fossils-scn/index.html
Sep 20, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinosaur times..... Is that the technical term?
Sep 20, 2020 4:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/O0987Of.jpg
Sep 20, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Yes, dinosaur times is a technical term.
Sep 20, 2020 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: tl;dr
Sep 20, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: "Amber fossils good but genocide bad."
Sep 20, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: tl;dr.
Sep 20, 2020 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah I got that part
Sep 20, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: That's more or less it.
Sep 20, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was more concerned that dinosaur times could come back lol
Sep 20, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my weakened condition fighting raptors... They might win 
Sep 20, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or make me better... Lol
Sep 20, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First nap then fight dinosaur
Sep 20, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I took some loratidine seems to help the cough
Sep 20, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/shopping/product/17356143150062001380?q=loratadine&client=ms-android-xiaomi-rvo3&biw=393&bih=734&tbs=cat:518,pdtr0:4043983|4055345,vw:l,init_ar:SgVKAwiGBEoMUgoIz-n2ASCxwvcBSgeyBAQIvrgg,ss:44&prmd=sinv&sxsrf=ALeKk02X-ZgVJJtUb2PWgN_wgOtfdoWGFw:1600621320729&prds=num:1,of:1,epd:2336116379306829032,prmr:1,cs:1
Sep 20, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 300 of the things for 14 bucks i think i paid about that on amazon
Sep 20, 2020 5:06 PM - Veho: Antihistamine?
Sep 20, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so
Sep 20, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Significant reduction in coughing
Sep 20, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still amm coughing but like 3-5 times a minute now
Sep 20, 2020 5:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Bro don't cough people are gonna think you got the rona
Sep 20, 2020 5:26 PM - Kordru: frog
Sep 20, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly its very likely I do lol
Sep 20, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I work jn the ER at a large hospital
Sep 20, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 floors maybe not super large?
Sep 20, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: Positively miniscule.
Sep 20, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: I think our largest hospital is 6 floors  
Sep 20, 2020 5:45 PM - Sicklyboy: Dude having the rona is pretty cringe. Don't do it
Sep 20, 2020 5:46 PM - TomRannd: aw man psi did you get the corona
Sep 20, 2020 5:46 PM - TomRannd: tsk tsk you should have shot them before they got to you
Sep 20, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: The rona zombies.
Sep 20, 2020 5:49 PM - TomRannd: lol im pretty sure a zombie like virus is gonna be a thing one day. i mean, not the whole "living dead" part, but the psycho vibes? yeah. im thinking like, something from "cell" (the movie).
Sep 20, 2020 5:49 PM - TomRannd: like, i mean its been proven or whatever that cocoroni has long term effects.
Sep 20, 2020 5:51 PM - TomRannd: i think it'd be cool to live in an apocalyptical environment though. something like the purge except with crazy flesh eating humans.
Sep 20, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: No, it really wouldn't.
Sep 20, 2020 5:51 PM - TomRannd: let me rephrase vehoe. it would be cool if i wasn't the one dying.
Sep 20, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: Eh, whatever floats your boat.
Sep 20, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: Most of my favourite things kind of depend on civilization and infrastructure.
Sep 20, 2020 5:56 PM - TomRannd: so like, giant ass cities with palm trees or something?
Sep 20, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Among other things.
Sep 20, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Strip clubs I would miss those lol
Sep 20, 2020 6:13 PM - Veho: Yeah. Kinda hard to stick canned goods into the stripper's thong.
Sep 20, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: I've been looking for the most devalued currency in the world, and it's the Venezuelan Bolivar.
Sep 20, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: The exchange rate is 1USD to 300,000 Bolivar.
Sep 20, 2020 6:14 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Sep 20, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: And that, kids, is how you make your singles stretch longer in a strip club.
Sep 20, 2020 6:32 PM - Sicklyboy: GBC modding done - https://www.facebook.com/nickriddle92/posts/5083691404990205?__cft__[0]=AZW7yM6ob9U5ZjmTw2Zj7hmUqGIYRUqAjK32N3F6_06pfS-hzzrbYWY5l8AStJe6IrGVtY6-awZoBdLU0UjFLsgga64BB52ukqbaSu-8GpJbGGGjWmvJMxSZApwAjapDhjA&__tn__=%2CO%2CP-R
Sep 20, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: Nice.
Sep 20, 2020 6:34 PM - Veho: But man, $125 in parts.
Sep 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah it's a big bill but when the best screen options cost nearly $70 you have to know what you're getting yourself into lol
Sep 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Sicklyboy: The kicker is that I'm virtually never going to use these lol. I'm doing it all just for the hell of it.
Sep 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Sicklyboy: Restore, mod for fun, throw it on a shelf and ogle at it occasionally.
Sep 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Sicklyboy: If I wanted to play games I'd at the very least play anything on my GBA because that's loads more comfortable, if not that then my 3DS, load an emulator on my Switch, or just play them on my computer.
Sep 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Sicklyboy: Or, hell, my Vita or PSP.
Sep 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: Some people build model ships, you build consoles.
Sep 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: For display purposes  
Sep 20, 2020 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: something starts smoking? and it still works?
Sep 20, 2020 6:42 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah I have no idea wtf
Sep 20, 2020 6:43 PM - Sicklyboy: The battery contact pad got hot so it may have just been that, I haven't pulled it to look at it. Or it could have been a wire melting.
Sep 20, 2020 6:43 PM - Sicklyboy: Big time not a fan of this USB charge kit though.
Sep 20, 2020 6:55 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm probably gonna live stream my next console mod, a Gameboy Pocket.
Sep 20, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: Are you keeping the original screen?
Sep 20, 2020 7:24 PM - Veho: Or is there an improved contrast, backlit mod available?
Sep 20, 2020 7:28 PM - Veho: I bet some day when e-ink screens get a better refresh rate, someone makes a Gameboy with an e-ink screen  
Sep 20, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Might take some time. Apparently the original Gameboy had a framerate of 60fps?
Sep 20, 2020 7:39 PM - Sicklyboy: New screens. I have two Pockets actually so one is getting a tft kit and the other is getting an IPS kit. Already bought backlight kits for the original screens but I ruined one screen and gave up on the other.
Sep 20, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: Are the replacement screens natively black and white?
Sep 20, 2020 7:44 PM - Sicklyboy: They're full color displays, they output B&W though. Not sure if the ones I'm working with have swappable color pallets in post like the dmg one I got does.
Sep 20, 2020 7:45 PM - Sicklyboy: IPS kit - https://handheldlegend.com/products/game-boy-pocket-ips-lcd-backlight has swappable pallets
Sep 20, 2020 7:46 PM - Sicklyboy: TFT kit - https://handheldlegend.com/products/game-boy-pocket-tft-backlight no mention of color
Sep 20, 2020 7:48 PM - TomRannd: lol
Sep 20, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, that one fiber ISP is finally starting construction in my area for 1gbsp fiber 
Sep 20, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ETA is like November or so, that's neato
Sep 20, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Price isn't like...awful, either. $60 per month for 6 months, then $70 for another 12 months, and then $90 per month as the "final price" lol
Sep 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And no data cap 
Sep 20, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eat shit in November Comcrap ;O;
Sep 20, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:28 PM - Veho: I bet some day when e-ink screens get a better refresh rate, someone makes a Gameboy with an e-ink screen  < I think last year some company managed to develop an e-ink screen that could push like a whopping 7fps or something 
Sep 20, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they showed it off running like a video or something lol
Sep 20, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.papercast.com/product/papercast-reveals-the-future-potential-of-e-paper/ < Ah yeah this oen
Sep 20, 2020 11:33 PM - Veho: Okay so it's not quite there just yet  
Sep 20, 2020 11:33 PM - Veho: 
Sep 21, 2020 12:17 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
Sep 21, 2020 12:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom
Sep 21, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can buy a better strap for 50 bucks, also there is another more expensive strap with extra battery in it which doubles the battery, and the LCD screen isn't really a problem as that's what all VR headsets have moved to now
Sep 21, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: buuut it certainly has a lower FOV than most other things on the market... and not great integrated audio
Sep 21, 2020 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have pretty good headphones, but wearing them on top of a vr headset is not very comfortable, the FOV is a bigger deal though
Sep 21, 2020 12:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's still the same FOV as the original rift, rift S, and quest, which is lower than the vive and reverb g2, and even lower than the valve index
Sep 21, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always get the better strap because things are no fun when your strap is loose
Sep 21, 2020 2:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: its a comfort thing. all reviews so far say its so much more comfortable with the better strap
Sep 21, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.tmz.com/2020/09/19/former-ozzy-osbourne-and-uriah-heep-drummer-lee-kerslake-dead-at-73/
Sep 21, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/now-super-mario-64-is-running-on-a-sega-dreamcast-1845123611/amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 22, 2020)

Sep 21, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zUTEoxnY-h4
Sep 21, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LFzpKQppobA
Sep 21, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops
Sep 21, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LFzpKQppobA
Sep 21, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh hell lol
Sep 21, 2020 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.looper.com/51901/everything-sequels-didnt-know-made/
Sep 21, 2020 9:48 AM - Veho: Interesting.
Sep 21, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: Some of them are just plain bizarre.
Sep 21, 2020 9:50 AM - Veho: Passion of the Christ 2, With A Vengeance?
Sep 21, 2020 10:06 AM - Veho: Gladiator 2 also sounds weird and pointless.
Sep 21, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Christ 2 electric boogalu
Sep 21, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Oy89whU.jpg
Sep 21, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 21, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you even lift, me up to heaven bro! Lol
Sep 21, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well shit, MS just bought ZeniMax lol
Sep 21, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA the company that owns Bethesda 
Sep 21, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So MS now owns Bethesda lol
Sep 21, 2020 1:18 PM - Localhorst86: I guess that's great news for GPU subscribers?
Sep 21, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How so?
Sep 21, 2020 1:51 PM - theBLUEBIRD: This is NOT for the GBA. This is a flash game released in 2009. Somebody fix this..?
Sep 21, 2020 2:10 PM - theBLUEBIRD: This game was never released on the NES. This was only released for the GameBoy. Somebody fix this listing..?
Sep 21, 2020 2:56 PM - Localhorst86: Because I'd assume newly released MS titles would be included in Game Pass Ultimate
Sep 21, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooooooooh, you meant Game pass
Sep 21, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 21, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU = Graphics Processing Unit
Sep 21, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I was very confused why MS buying anything would benefit graphics cards lol
Sep 21, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.computerworld.com/article/3575332/the-worst-version-of-windows-ever-released.html
Sep 21, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom you keep not seeing my messages
Sep 21, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 21, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 21, 2020 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can buy a better strap for 50 bucks, also there is another more expensive strap with extra battery in it which doubles the battery, and every modern VR headset uses LCD so that's just something we have to get used to
Sep 21, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw this morning
Sep 21, 2020 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: buuut it certainly has a lower FOV than most other things on the market... and not great integrated audio, for audio i can just use my headphones even though wearing them on top of a vr headset is not exactly comfortable, the FOV is a pretty big deal though, it's the same as the original rift, rift S and quest, which is lower than the hp reverb g2 and vive, and even lower than the valve index
Sep 21, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Sep 21, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually didn't know it had the same FOV, I thought they upped it but I must have misread 
Sep 21, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's kinda poopy
Sep 21, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Sep 21, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, if you add a oculus link cable and the strap/battery pack/carrying case set you're paying as much as you would for a reverb g2 but you get standalone vr, so i suppose that might make it worth it
Sep 21, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm undecided
Sep 21, 2020 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's gonna have to be the reverb g2, because i've already experienced the FOV of the rift DK2 and i didn't like it
Sep 21, 2020 3:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was rather claustrophobic
Sep 21, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: quest 3 will hopefully be better
Sep 21, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's the FOV on the Reverb? Like 110 right?
Sep 21, 2020 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: 110 horizontal, like 104 diagonal?
Sep 21, 2020 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: all oculus are 95 diagonal
Sep 21, 2020 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait, no, other way around
Sep 21, 2020 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: 104 horizontal, 110 diagonal must be it
Sep 21, 2020 4:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway it's slightly lower than vive
Sep 21, 2020 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: its the same as vive when the vive lenses are adjusted furthest away
Sep 21, 2020 7:04 PM - Sicklyboy: I want to be adjusted further away
Sep 21, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like EVGA is the next site I get to spam F5 on, supposed to be getting more cards this week 
Sep 21, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 21, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia released a FAQ about the botched launch, too: https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/news/rtx-3080-qa/
Sep 21, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly they cancelled hundreds of bot orders, that's nice if true lol
Sep 21, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they actually upgraded their servers for ordering and added bot protection stuff, so it's possible I could still nab a Founder's Edition when they put more up next week if I don't get one before then 
Sep 21, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i found a model that fits in my sff case, possibly the only model that fits
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: evga xc3
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice! Which one?
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3070/3080/3090 they're all the same size
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh yeah, that's the one I'm looking to snag if I can
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: why that one?
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and they just went up! 
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here's hoping I can snag one
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they're the one available right now lol
Sep 21, 2020 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's one of the most expensive ones here
Sep 21, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? $699
Sep 21, 2020 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: so fuck that i am not paying 10K NOK for a 3080 thats 25% more than most of the other ones
Sep 21, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ulegyb
Sep 21, 2020 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: and far more than my 2080 super cost
Sep 21, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh that's dumb lol
Sep 21, 2020 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a XC3 or XC3 ultra, don't get the black
Sep 21, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's low binned
Sep 21, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: XC3 ultra is preferred
Sep 21, 2020 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't really care about that TBH, I don't plan on OCing
Sep 21, 2020 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if you don't plan on OCing literally just turning the power target and temp sliders up increase the performance considerably
Sep 21, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and even if you don't plan on OCing now, it would be silly not to do so later on to get more life out of the card
Sep 21, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the same model as my 2080 super lol only now they went to 3 fan instead of 2
Sep 21, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i overclocked that since basically day 1 because it was performing lower than most other 2080 supers out of the box
Sep 21, 2020 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: no factory OC and stuff (i think the xc3 ultra has factory OC btw)
Sep 21, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: the xc3 (non black) is just the same as the black but slightly higher binned and add a backplate
Sep 21, 2020 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: no factory OC
Sep 21, 2020 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: also consider that the evga black cards are just about the least desirable of any generation
Sep 21, 2020 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you intend to sell it used later on
Sep 21, 2020 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: weakest cooler and lowest binned of mostly any card from any of the OEMs
Sep 21, 2020 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ultra is only a bit more, i wouldn't go for a black
Sep 21, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter, site crashed lol
Sep 21, 2020 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Sep 21, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, their product manager decided to announce it was going up on Twitter 
Sep 21, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit Jacob
Sep 21, 2020 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: gg
Sep 21, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Second time I've had a card in my cart and the site crashed before I could finish checking out lol
Sep 21, 2020 9:49 PM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSl_dMPdwfA
Sep 21, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Salami Lid
Sep 21, 2020 9:50 PM - Sicklyboy: Salami lid
Sep 21, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Obviously the site did not run as smooth as we would like. There are some server updates and upgrades we will be making to further improve it."
Sep 21, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's an understatement 
Sep 21, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, always tomorrow then lol
Sep 21, 2020 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: just keep hitting F5
Sep 21, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean I'll keep attempting until it shows me the item in my cart is out of stock, but still not loading so I don't expect I got one lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some people made it as far as checkout, but I just got it in cart and that was it
Sep 21, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ulewqh < annnnd there it is lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: this reminds me of back in the day on lockerz when they would restock
Sep 21, 2020 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i almost got a free wii but the site died as i filled out my address info and hit submit
Sep 21, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well, just another chance to grab a Founders
Sep 21, 2020 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: and when i got it to load again, it was out of stock
Sep 21, 2020 10:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think they're releasing the FE here at all, apparently a lot of countries aren't getting it
Sep 21, 2020 10:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i went all out on lockerz using a bot to "watch" all the videos there to get points, and using free adsense coupons to advertise my automated lockerz invite page
Sep 21, 2020 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i was never able to use all those points i acquired because of that shit happening, all i got was a shitty 2gb cheeseburger flash drive
Sep 21, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/evga-to-stock-thousands-of-nvidia-rtx-3080-ampere-gpus-this-week
Sep 21, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Latest-Xiaomi-patent-figures-two-folds-are-better-than-one-for-a-potential-Xiaomi-Mi-Z-Fold-flexible-smartphone-tablet-hybrid.494839.0.html
Sep 21, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 folds next!!!
Sep 21, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi we know, they're probably already sold out lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The bots will buy them lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4 folds isn't a good idea unless we can make them a lot thinner
Sep 21, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More folds!!!! Gotta have a phone unfold into a 20 inch tablet lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like a truck ran me over lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi we know, they're probably already sold out lol < Nah, this was an initial stock, not the "thousands" they're promising this week lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's when FTW ones will go in stock
Sep 21, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And their site will get fucked way harder then 
Sep 21, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everyone wants FTW
Sep 21, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably won't even bother trying to grab one from EVGA when those go up, gonna be way worse off unless they like add a queuing system to their site
Sep 21, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FTW3 had some of the best OC results when GamersNexus did their OC tests earlier this week
Sep 21, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wait for the Ti version lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering stepping down to the 3070, if I don't end up getting a 3080 by the time it releases lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: FTW3 is also kinda overpriced
Sep 21, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just to save money and maybe pick something else up lol
Sep 21, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In fact, I think I will make that my plan lol. If I don't nab a 3080 by the time the 3070 releases, I'll grab a 3070 and then maybe I can use the leftover money to grab a Ryzen 4000/5000/IntelCorpseFucker/whatever they call it lol
Sep 21, 2020 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ryzen Intelripper
Sep 21, 2020 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, whoever seems to be in charge of naming things is possibly doing some drugs lol
Sep 21, 2020 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what they meant to call Threadripper but they couldn't because of legal issues
Sep 21, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want a 5900X lol then my PC will be completed
Sep 21, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Until DDR5 becomes a thing
Sep 22, 2020 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, better to wait for DDR5 to mature before jumping on it lol
Sep 22, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise you'll get like the 2133mhz equivalent of DDR5 and then 2 years later it'll be like 9999MHZ DDR5 SO FAST SO FURIOUS
Sep 22, 2020 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XqgSM1q
Sep 22, 2020 12:56 AM - OctoAori20: That's a scarily close call
Sep 22, 2020 12:57 AM - OctoAori20: At that point, whoever ended up in that close call should probably buy a lottery ticket
Sep 22, 2020 1:12 AM - Burrito: shout
Sep 22, 2020 2:10 AM - Sicklyboy: mmmmm steak
Sep 22, 2020 3:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: mmmmmm stake


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 23, 2020)

Sep 22, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm sake
Sep 22, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TmlSG6xMws
Sep 22, 2020 5:42 AM - OctoAori20: This is hilarious https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/09/random_switch_owners_are_discovering_just_how_frustrating_super_mario_sunshine_can_be
Sep 22, 2020 6:43 AM - TheCasualties: lol sunshine controls the best imo. It's way less frustrating than 64
Sep 22, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: Worst port ever  ;o;
Sep 22, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/ix47s5/bethesda_hq_earlier_this_week/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 22, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho isnt it the only port of Sunshine?
Sep 22, 2020 7:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yB6CGXD
Sep 22, 2020 7:46 AM - Veho: 
Sep 22, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She lost that fight
Sep 22, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1156rEo
Sep 22, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LKRdNgN
Sep 22, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-42Z-_Kq0QU
Sep 22, 2020 9:58 AM - OctoAori20: It makes me laugh that those people are just now raging at Sunshine when I'd been angry at the game even before it was every newsworthy for a NintendoLife article lmao
Sep 22, 2020 9:59 AM - DinohScene: lol Nintendo
Sep 22, 2020 10:02 AM - OctoAori20: At least they aren't Sega
Sep 22, 2020 10:02 AM - OctoAori20: I don't think Sega are capable of making games that aren't Sonic the Hedgehog-related anymore these days tbh
Sep 22, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad Sonic games at that lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:04 AM - OctoAori20: So bad lmao
Sep 22, 2020 10:04 AM - OctoAori20: Anyways, I should probably sleep since it's 3am
Sep 22, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI58Itw9B7A
Sep 22, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nGG_Rtyrv-Y
Sep 22, 2020 11:39 AM - Arras: doesn't Sega still make yakuza? those are good
Sep 22, 2020 11:39 AM - Arras: don't really know what else they do
Sep 22, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, there's Valkyria Chronicles, Yakuza, the recent Super Monkey Ball remaster, Puyo Puyo games, the Hatsune Miku games, I would probably count the Mario & Sonic games as "non-Sonic" since they're not really 2D/3D platformers featuring a fastboi hedgehog, there was that one mech ARPG I forget the name of they rebooted this year IIRC
Sep 22, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then all the various Sega Arcade games that they still make
Sep 22, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pachinko?
Sep 22, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if you like playing with balls... lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, that's Konami ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Konami reduced to that trash... Uugghh lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vgsales.fandom.com/wiki/Best_selling_Konami_games
Sep 22, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Konami has made sone of the best selling video games.... fucking pachinko? Lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They made a fucking Pachinko machine out of MGS lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Silent Hill
Sep 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People were super fucking mad at both lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only hope that whoever approved that shit burns in hell for eternity while Satan has his balls in that guys face
Sep 22, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Full cockmeat sandwich treatment lol
Sep 22, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Flame: why is retroarch like 250mb now?
Sep 22, 2020 2:37 PM - Flame: last time i rememebr it was like 187mb's
Sep 22, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because you touch yourself
Sep 22, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: was that a while ago? cause they changed the default theme
Sep 22, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/where-to-preorder-the-xbox-series-x-today/
Sep 22, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait for the Xbox XXX edition
Sep 22, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a PC ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: But the excloosives  ;o;
Sep 22, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol porn edition Dell?
Sep 22, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Xiaomi-Mi-8-gets-a-Google-Pixel-3-Android-11-port-and-the-Mi-9T-Redmi-K20-is-stable-thanks-to-the-AOSP-11-0-custom-ROM.494849.0.html
Sep 22, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I want to turn my phone into a Pixel lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Veho, there are no Sexbox exclusives, they're all coming to PC ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 4:19 PM - Veho: Psi, the Note 9 Pro arrived today. We're testing the camera, looks good.
Sep 22, 2020 4:20 PM - Flame: 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a PC??? *< I'm a pro gamer i will build one with 3080? ;O;*
Sep 22, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: you buy. ill build
Sep 22, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: nice veho. send dick pics to your co-workers
Sep 22, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Sep 22, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just stop being poor Flame
Sep 22, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get a small business loan of a million dollars
Sep 22, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'S JUST THAT EASY
Sep 22, 2020 4:25 PM - Flame: im talking about the nvidia 3080 GPU you peasant gamer
Sep 22, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: i should upgrade my 4K TV to 8K
Sep 22, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16K
Sep 22, 2020 4:28 PM - Flame: to go with my  nvidia 3080 GPU
Sep 22, 2020 4:28 PM - Flame: 16K would be over kill
Sep 22, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Flame, you have to fork over $1500 if you want 8k
Sep 22, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get that 3090 ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.electronicworldtv.co.uk/blog/introducing-sonys-16k-tv#0
Sep 22, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16K lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still no luck nabbing a 3080 here yet lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think anyone is putting any in stock today
Sep 22, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be cool to nab one today though
Sep 22, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Every now and again I see scalpers trying to put them up on Amazon lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sign up for that bot lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fucking $75 lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im watching a show called Haven... How come people with amnesia can remember how to talk...
Sep 22, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:51 PM - Flame: amnesia have difficulty forming new memories
Sep 22, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz movie/TV amnesia isn't real amnesia
Sep 22, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, what Flame said lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy two cards and sell one for like 200 bucks more
Sep 22, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amnesiacs just can't process new information, had almost nothing to do with not remembering old things lol
Sep 22, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like multiple personalities or that cursing one....
Sep 22, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Humans are a weak species!!! Long live the klingon empire!!!
Sep 22, 2020 5:05 PM - Flame: if klingons are so great why do they speak English?
Sep 22, 2020 5:05 PM - Flame: Long live the British empire!!!
Sep 22, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OMG
Sep 22, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I THINK I GOT ONE
Sep 22, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THE PAYMENT WENT THROUGH
Sep 22, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I GOT AN ORDER CONFIRMATION
Sep 22, 2020 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
Sep 22, 2020 5:23 PM - Flame: ill buy off you for $3.50
Sep 22, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FUCK YOU FLAME
Sep 22, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I GOT ONE
Sep 22, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: EAT SHIT
Sep 22, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got the Zotac Trinity 
Sep 22, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/zotac-geforce-rtx-3080-zt-a30800d-10p/p/N82E16814500502
Sep 22, 2020 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd link the normal site but it's still being fucked by traffic lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be beyond fucking pissed if they cancel the order though lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before "Due to high demand your order has been placed on back order estimated delivery 12-23-2021" lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they sold over 20,000 units
Sep 22, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was an Amazon Germany fuck up lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they've been putting stock up on their site occasionally the last few days
Sep 22, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I'm so fucking happy lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a good birthday
Sep 22, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be a real fucking tight fit in this case, card is 318mm and my case can accommodate 320mm 
Sep 22, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm dremel can help with that lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my 1070 is like 280mm or so,
Sep 22, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had to check I can fit up too 390mm lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Sep 22, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Longboi
Sep 22, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like what 15 inches almost? lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: HAF 912
Sep 22, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah amazingly the GPU i have barely fits
Sep 22, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess OCing a 2080 Ti needs lots of cooling lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It hardly spins uo though almost silent
Sep 22, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Up even
Sep 22, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was playing CoD MW2 remastered today even at 4K hardly spun up
Sep 22, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Checking reviews for this card, this Zotac should stay pretty cool
Sep 22, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the fans are at 100% it'll sit at like 55C, but under load with a normal fan profile it sits at 72
Sep 22, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looked nice but too recent to enjoy the remaster
Sep 22, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which isn't too bad for the 3080, I know the founders sits at like 80c lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a lot of OC room, but I wasn't planning on OCing at all anyways
Sep 22, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems you can push the memory about 1000mhz and the core clock a whole 25mhz lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they auto OC themselves mostly anymore
Sep 22, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's just this card, the stock frequencies here are like 100mhz under what you can do with a Founders and such
Sep 22, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that results in a whopping 1-2% performance drop it seems, so eh lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 100Mhz sounds like not much?
Sep 22, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then the strict power limit may be a good thing seeing how I've only got the 600W PSU lol
Sep 22, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For GPUs it's a fair bit, but yeah just 1-2% performance difference really lol
Sep 22, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/75291/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt-specs-navi-21-gpu-with-16gb-could-cost-499/amp.html
Sep 22, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 bucks lol
Sep 22, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eyyyy 69
Sep 22, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Makes me suspect the 6900xt will probably only match/slightly exceed vs the 3070 as opposed to being some kind of 3080 killer lol
Sep 22, 2020 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Based on the price
Sep 22, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if that price is accurate it sure as shit isn't going to be using HBM2 lol
Sep 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit's still too expensive to manufacture for like "consumer" level GPUs
Sep 22, 2020 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it better
Sep 22, 2020 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: otherwise what's the point in going with AMD
Sep 22, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There hasn't been any reason to go with AMD for a GPU for years beyond "oh well it's cheaper" lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's barely cheaper, and it's more power hungry
Sep 22, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, barely cheaper is still cheaper lol. It's the only reason I ever hear people say they buy AMD cards
Sep 22, 2020 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, that and their occasional advantage in workstation grade workloads lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/amp/uk-wales-54239180
Sep 22, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used yo buy AMD cards bact when it ATI they where a bit slower but not by much and they had better graphics
Sep 22, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wwwaaaayyy back when lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The last AMD GPU I bought was an HD 7970
Sep 22, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last one was the 4870 i have
Sep 22, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it kept fucking bluescreening on me all the time lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad RAM?
Sep 22, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And ever since any AMD GPU product I've owned has given me nothing but grief lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it was just the GPU change that fucked everything up
Sep 22, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I jumped ship just in time lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I went from my 750 ti to the 7970 and went like a month dealing with BSODs all the fucking time
Sep 22, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually sold it off and bought a GTX 770 with the cash I made lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never had an issue with that 770 ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still sitting in my work desktop that I turned into a hackintosh ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for a while my GTX 980 gave me some issues but driver updates fixed it
Sep 22, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I ever had any GPU issues specifically with an Nvidia card so far
Sep 22, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, beyond the whole "970 DOESN'T ACTUALLY HAVE 4GB OF VRAM OMG", but that never affected me when I was using it lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it was really weird I would get black screen on wake and had to cold start
Sep 22, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't affect me that i know of
Sep 22, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i was only running games at 1080p with it
Sep 22, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah same
Sep 22, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: vram usage goes up with resolution
Sep 22, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that time I was 720P master race lol
Sep 22, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just people doing 1440p+ with it that had the weird frameskip issue
Sep 22, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 22, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: my friend says he's waiting for 20gb rtx 3080 to come out
Sep 22, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im staying on 2080 Ti for now lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can't give any advice on that, i have no idea what games might need more than 10gb at 4k, if any
Sep 22, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's good to be "future proof" i guss
Sep 22, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: guess
Sep 22, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly 20gb will be useless unless you plan on using the 3080 as like a workstation card
Sep 22, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for pure gaming, unless he wants to play like 8k 20fps games or something I guess then maybe the 20gb? But otherwise 10 is fine lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think more games will use RTX and 4K textures to use more RAM
Sep 22, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the future
Sep 22, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Steve at GamersNexus said they're looking into finding a program that will actually tell you how much VRAM a game is actually using, and not just what they're allocating, so at some point in the future we should know approximately how much VRAM 4k things are actually using
Sep 22, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be hilarious if it's like...4k assets barely uses 6GB or something along those lines lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt it honestly
Sep 22, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe with RTX textures since that cuts down on the number of textures a single thing needs to simulate lihhting
Sep 22, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I wouldn't lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know someone did VRAM tests ages ago with like GTA 5 and it turned out to barely use 4GB at 4k or something lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well GTA V was designed for the PS3 with 256MB of VRAM lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the estimates for how much VRAM you actually need is like 1GB per 1 million pixels
Sep 22, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 4k is like what 9 million pixels or close to that?
Sep 22, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So 9GB max if you're utterly maxing out absolutely everything
Sep 22, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And loading it all at the same time
Sep 22, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ....which nothing does 
Sep 22, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they store some assets in that spare RAM
Sep 22, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least CoD MW2 remaster will if you turn on the setting
Sep 22, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seems to only help levels load faster though
Sep 22, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but swapping them out before you ever even need them should be real fast now with GDDR6x
Sep 22, 2020 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not exactly that simple though
Sep 22, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give programmers more RAM they will use it
Sep 22, 2020 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: like, superposition says it needs 5gb or something for the 4K test
Sep 22, 2020 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just a small room, but super detailed, if you're loading a big area with lots of high resolution textures it'll need more
Sep 22, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use Will it run Crysis mode lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but that's a benchmark designed to push a card to its max, games aren't usually designed that way
Sep 22, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't load their entire assets into VRAM at the start
Sep 22, 2020 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz doing that would take a lot more VRAM than any card has
Sep 22, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they could they would lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: obviously, but they still have to load a lot
Sep 22, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/You-can-now-play-Super-Mario-64-natively-on-Android-no-emulator-required.494930.0.html
Sep 22, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I built the APK if you want it lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plays ok, the buttons are a bit small thoug h
Sep 22, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds interesting
Sep 22, 2020 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the emulator though and that one plays good lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still neat though, did you see the Dreamcast port of SM64?
Sep 22, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5DYIM-UJXg < Mario looks funny lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise seems to be a good port
Sep 22, 2020 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: bad Tom, no warez allowed
Sep 22, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhhh you saw nothing
Sep 22, 2020 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 22, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own it on cart 
Sep 22, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I own a cart and it has Super Mario 64 on it 
Sep 22, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just bought the FZ Mupen64 Pro emulator lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It may not be a Super Mario 64 cart, but hey it's a cart nonetheless 
Sep 22, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Sep 22, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really only have DS carts like that lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm PS2 Swap Magic also
Sep 22, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's still piracy Psi
Sep 22, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought an N64 Everdrive 2.5 a bit ago, nice cart
Sep 22, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also own the DS version 
Sep 22, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I've played the DS version through yet myself lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its the better version in some ways
Sep 22, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm i think I spent more time with it
Sep 22, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably all thr mini games and toys and stuff lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: WarioWare Touched is a lot of fun too...
Sep 22, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everybody loves touching Wario 
Sep 22, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've never played a Warioware game
Sep 22, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only play thr DS one
Sep 22, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I keep meaning to but other things pop up lol
Sep 22, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless its one of the 2D platformers they are good
Sep 22, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the WarioWare games the DS one is amazing
Sep 22, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I've played Wario World on GC, that's a fun game
Sep 22, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Short but quite good
Sep 22, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think i got stuck on that one
Sep 22, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the third level or something
Sep 22, 2020 10:45 PM - OctoAori20: Salmon Run is absolutely cursed today I
Sep 22, 2020 10:45 PM - OctoAori20: I'm legitimately angry
Sep 22, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/22/cult-leader-vissarion-reincarnation-jesus-arrested-siberia-russia
Sep 22, 2020 11:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi theres a way to play SM64DS with proper analog, would definitely make it the superior version
Sep 22, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyatt!!!
Sep 22, 2020 11:03 PM - Flame: oh no. soviets have taken over Florida
Sep 22, 2020 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Flame, Russia has already infiltrated the White House, so soon Florida will just be Russia v2 ;O;
Sep 22, 2020 11:07 PM - Uknownwill: hey guys i have a question
Sep 22, 2020 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the relevant section, you're more likely to get help there than the shitbox
Sep 22, 2020 11:09 PM - Uknownwill: the thread?
Sep 22, 2020 11:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's my line tom 
Sep 22, 2020 11:12 PM - Uknownwill: hello?
Sep 22, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use the search function Luke...
Sep 22, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Google fu is strong with this one...
Sep 22, 2020 11:53 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Sep 23, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Salami lid
Sep 23, 2020 12:06 AM - TomRannd: bronk
Sep 23, 2020 12:14 AM - Sicklyboy: salami lid
Sep 23, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh
Sep 23, 2020 12:16 AM - TomRannd: shitbox moments
Sep 23, 2020 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Dude. The salami lid, it ain't gon fit
Sep 23, 2020 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Duh.
Sep 23, 2020 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSl_dMPdwfA
Sep 23, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Salami lid
Sep 23, 2020 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: challenge accepted, Sickly
Sep 23, 2020 12:43 AM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Hp0qqmjuKQ lmao when you need a lyrics video for salami lid
Sep 23, 2020 12:46 AM - Sicklyboy: lmaoo
Sep 23, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IT'S SHIPPING ALREADY
Sep 23, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: YAAAAAAAY
Sep 23, 2020 1:46 AM - TomRannd: what did you buy this time
Sep 23, 2020 1:48 AM - TomRannd: ooh ooh lemme guess... new graphics card?
Sep 23, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was one of the lucky 5 people who got a card before Zotacs site crashed ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On my birthday, too, so that's a bonus
Sep 23, 2020 2:03 AM - TomRannd: oh sweet! i think my dad ordered one, but idrk for sure. either way i'm hopinh he passes his 1070ti hybrid over my way lol.
Sep 23, 2020 2:04 AM - TomRannd: what i got in my pc is a 1650super so going to the 1070'll be a decent jump.
Sep 23, 2020 2:05 AM - TomRannd: 1660*
Sep 23, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll be a nice bump, yeah
Sep 23, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Going from a 1070->3080
Sep 23, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna be a biiiiig bump lol
Sep 23, 2020 2:16 AM - TomRannd: yeah, that's what my father's doin lol. he might even get the 3090 but we'll see how that goes iguess
Sep 23, 2020 2:32 AM - Sicklyboy: agh I forgot that I need to load up the dishwasher.
Sep 23, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I stopped loading up my dishwasher after the first baby
Sep 23, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 23, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ba-dum tiss
Sep 23, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now it's all frosting all the time?
Sep 23, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xWzppNQ4Bs
Sep 23, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a toaster strudel and not a twinkie ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to get around to getting snipped lol
Sep 23, 2020 3:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/5xn68un177uvfnt/Screenshot%202020-09-23%2004.44.06.png?dl=0
Sep 23, 2020 3:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty awesome
Sep 23, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How do people survive with such little storage.... I have almost 14TB and its not enough 
Sep 23, 2020 3:46 AM - Sicklyboy: I got a few gigglebytes on mine https://i.imgur.com/Usd6R4e.png
Sep 23, 2020 3:48 AM - Sicklyboy: 48TB usable, 64TB raw in my RAID-Z2 pool on my NAS.
Sep 23, 2020 3:57 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh yeah and 512GB of DDR4 RAM on my hypervisor host  https://i.imgur.com/087FhiM.png


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 24, 2020)

Sep 23, 2020 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: you missed something
Sep 23, 2020 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: bottom right
Sep 23, 2020 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: if the salami doesn't fit, push harder
Sep 23, 2020 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JDUnSsx62j8
Sep 23, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGJLKhsLx18
Sep 23, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI-Takf76RY
Sep 23, 2020 7:37 AM - OctoAori20: I'm so confused rn
Sep 23, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi7mBzdDHyY
Sep 23, 2020 7:44 AM - OctoAori20: I just did the Mecha Bowser fight and apparently got a direct hit right as I was going back to the start of the rollercoaster
Sep 23, 2020 7:44 AM - OctoAori20: But I didn't even fire off a water missile so
Sep 23, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZajuTfr.jpg
Sep 23, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aZEJcnh
Sep 23, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/prTKKyV
Sep 23, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8OjopR6
Sep 23, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jC7He28.jpg
Sep 23, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZLnoaan.jpg
Sep 23, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zYDNd9G
Sep 23, 2020 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/QuEPtYK.jpeg
Sep 23, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/asHU3X4.jpg
Sep 23, 2020 11:02 AM - Flame: calm down psionic
Sep 23, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/robots/amp34108996/giant-gundam-japan-testing-mode/
Sep 23, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/it-looks-like-the-first-two-metal-gear-solid-games-are-coming-to-pc/
Sep 23, 2020 12:19 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qNPu9cw
Sep 23, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worst case of crabs ever
Sep 23, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shampoo was not very effective
Sep 23, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On a serious note I hear they taste amazing
Sep 23, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ir-7x3NWpl4
Sep 23, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, 3080 will be here Friday 
Sep 23, 2020 1:35 PM - Flame: Friday of nevermber the 33rd
Sep 23, 2020 1:35 PM - Flame: you watch
Sep 23, 2020 1:35 PM - Flame: ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/umhhm8 < Shhhhh flame, it's ok to be jealous ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 1:37 PM - Flame: like your SD2SP
Sep 23, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but that was coming from dogshit China ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is coming from on-fire California ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 1:38 PM - Flame: thats racist
Sep 23, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: which game you going to play 1st tom?
Sep 23, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: with your 3080?
Sep 23, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Minecraft, obviously ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: og Doom?
Sep 23, 2020 1:40 PM - Flame: nice
Sep 23, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll grab the RTX Quake to see what that's like and such lol
Sep 23, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'll probably download various games that support RTX so I can see what it looks like in person for the first time lol
Sep 23, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although the very first thing I'm gonna do when I get it is run 3Dmark and a couple other benchmarks 
Sep 23, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure my PSU doesn't explode lol
Sep 23, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey I think I get the new Watch Dogs game and a year of Geforce now with my 3080 lol
Sep 23, 2020 1:44 PM - Flame: which version is best ZOTAC, MSI or ASUS?
Sep 23, 2020 1:44 PM - Flame: or doesnt matter?
Sep 23, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a difference, right now the Asus ROG Strix one is fastest
Sep 23, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Zotac one is actually currently 1-3% slower than like a Founders, but apparently a Zotac rep said a VBIOS update is coming to fix that I guess lol
Sep 23, 2020 1:46 PM - Flame: oh nice
Sep 23, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UJ5Rcni
Sep 23, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like 1-3% difference so eh lol
Sep 23, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was looking at that the other day, $55 for the leather hardcover edition
Sep 23, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which isn't too bad for something like that, pretty neat
Sep 23, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd buy it if I weren't poor now lol
Sep 23, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: rog strix or evga FTW3
Sep 23, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dreamt about RTX 3080 lol
Sep 23, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: which model did you end up with tom?
Sep 23, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: average person has dream about chicks.
Sep 23, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: jdbye about RTX 3080
Sep 23, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: nice
Sep 23, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: which model did you end up with tom? > https://www.zotac.com/product/graphics_card/zotac-gaming-geforce-rtx-3080-trinity
Sep 23, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gUn5iYG
Sep 23, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nY9RUNF
Sep 23, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/prTKKyV That ones for Tom lol
Sep 23, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So now they can claim it's not the lead pipes
Sep 23, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: all i know about zotac is that my 970 was a whiny piece of shit, i hope they fixed that
Sep 23, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not buying zotac again
Sep 23, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coil whine?
Sep 23, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far, according to pro and user reviews, there's no mention of coil whine or anything yet. Apparently it's actually quite quiet unless you're OCing the card and pushing the fans over 70%
Sep 23, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's to be expected of a triple fan card
Sep 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone said they could push the thing to 1900mhz, so I'm curious to see if I'll be able to as well lol
Sep 23, 2020 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was too loud to be coil whine, just whiny fans i think
Sep 23, 2020 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't dream about chicks Flame i dream about irl furries
Sep 23, 2020 6:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 23, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Furbies, the fleshlight of the furry world.
Sep 23, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NulzATd1xYQ
Sep 23, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/09/23/wwe-legend-road-warrior-animal-dead-at-60/amp/
Sep 23, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bKpuh8N
Sep 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, now that I've got a new GPU on the way I suppose it's time to OC the fuck out of my 1070
Sep 23, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be able to push memory from 8000 to 9000 I think
Sep 23, 2020 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then core clock from 1800mhz to 2000-2100, if my chip is nicely binned
Sep 23, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Extra VR goodness lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom these new GPUs should be great for VR?
Sep 23, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More power always needed
Sep 23, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for sure yeah
Sep 23, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a matter of getting VR titles to actually take advantage of it lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know a thought occurs to me...
Sep 23, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR would be a great use for SLI...
Sep 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One GPU for each eye lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/umnu99 < Nice lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less issues with sync
Sep 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ran a couple benchmarks, seems stable there
Sep 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well not really, you still need to sync the same image for each display lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If one goes even a few ms out of sync it's gonna fuck you up
Sep 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See Tom you didnt need a new GPU
Sep 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since SLI still introduces things like microstutters that would be even worse
Sep 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stuttering of any kind in VR is real disorientating
Sep 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU temp still under 650C, too, which is nice
Sep 23, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 60*C lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fans only ramping up to 60% to keep it there
Sep 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems stable, too
Sep 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like each eye being a separate display would make issues easier to solve
Sep 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pulls a whole 200w lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Micrstutter and synch issues
Sep 23, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom will be 400 watts soon
Sep 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah seriously lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: During sustained benchmarks it peaks at 370w lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Warp 9.... Warp 9.1.... Warp 9.2.... lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank fuck the 3600 only pulls like 70w max lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats what it will feel like playing Crysis remaster lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My whole system will probably pull like 500-525w total with it lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You may want a better PSU doen the road
Sep 23, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They lose a bit of wattage over time
Sep 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I definitely should pick something slightly better up, yeah lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2-3 years get like a 800 or something
Sep 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went with 1100 platinum EVGA I think lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably just go for like 750w unless I get a more power hungry CPU lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe go for a fully modular PSU this time so I don't have a fucking rats nest of wires sitting in the case lol
Sep 23, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-1000w-atx-eps-80-plus-gold-modular-power-supply-black/6209800.p?skuId=6209800&ref=212&loc=1&ref=212&loc=1&gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAjw5Kv7BRBSEiwAXGDEldKpmf7NvHIDwdzlu4q4-aI1I-ZLFG3Xjbv6huWM_cPH8gRj5xlG5RoC9oIQAvD_BwE
Sep 23, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it was that one
Sep 23, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But mjne was like 40 dollars more
Sep 23, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2070-super-8gb-gddr6-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-black-silver/6361328.p?skuId=6361328
Sep 23, 2020 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey I can get rid of my 3080 bookmark folder now lol
Sep 23, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's your current PSU wattage?
Sep 23, 2020 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Nvidia recommends 750w but that is mostly so that you're not running the PSU at max capacity for extended periods of time because it's bad and will cause an early death
Sep 23, 2020 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: my 600W PSU would probably work, but it's pushing the limits
Sep 23, 2020 9:01 PM - sws: hello
Sep 23, 2020 9:03 PM - sws: i'm getting a 1650 once i sell my ps4
Sep 23, 2020 9:03 PM - sws: prebuilt psu can't handle anything more than that
Sep 23, 2020 9:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a better PSU
Sep 23, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mines 600w as well
Sep 23, 2020 9:10 PM - sws: afaik i can't
Sep 23, 2020 9:10 PM - sws: bc proprietary motherboard
Sep 23, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3080 will definitely push it to the limit, but should be ok I think
Sep 23, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's a Dell prebuilt, you can usually get adapters for their proprietary stuff
Sep 23, 2020 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: I thought so too Tom but apparently it will kill the PSU over time
Sep 23, 2020 9:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: try not to exceed 70-80% of the PSU spec
Sep 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I'm gonna benchmark it first and see what the total power draw is, at least via software measurements anyways lol. I expect to draw maybe 500w max during like peaks, but assuming I can keep the 3080 around 320w max and the CPU around 75w max it should be ok
Sep 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing else in the system beyond HDDs and such, so it shouldn't ever draw more than like 500w max hopefully 
Sep 23, 2020 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 3080 on its own can draw 320w, more if you raise the power target
Sep 23, 2020 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: also more depending on the card
Sep 23, 2020 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're definitely going to be pushing it past 80%
Sep 23, 2020 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 500w is too much, it's over 80%
Sep 23, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm talking peak, not sustained
Sep 23, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sustained should never be over like 450w
Sep 23, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't expect to 100% utilize both GPU and CPU at the same time almost ever right now
Sep 23, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Peaking at 500w is fine, so long as it's not sitting at 500w every time I turn a game on
Sep 23, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I may have a 650w PSU in my other desktop though, I'll have to double check it when I swap GPUs and see
Sep 23, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember if it's 650 or 550 lol
Sep 23, 2020 10:09 PM - TomRannd: #computerstuffwiththeshitbox
Sep 23, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's gonna be PC time in the shitbox until I tire of the notion of having a nice GPU ;o;
Sep 23, 2020 10:15 PM - TomRannd: lol wonderful
Sep 23, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AKA never ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 10:17 PM - TomRannd: lol you'll need a fancy quote on your gravestone. "tom bomb, the guy had a nice gpu. may he rest in computer heaven"
Sep 23, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is my first high end GPU, so I'm very excited ;O;
Sep 23, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 23, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only ever bought xx70s cuz I'm cheapo
Sep 23, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I guess are still high end lol
Sep 23, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not like "only 1 step from the BIG BOIS" high end
Sep 23, 2020 10:43 PM - TomRannd: yeah that's still pretty good lol
Sep 23, 2020 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: ehh
Sep 23, 2020 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: I had a 970 it was definitely not high end lol
Sep 23, 2020 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 50=entry level, 60=lower mid range, 70=upper mid range, 80=high end, 80 ti=enthusiast, titan=hedt/prosumer
Sep 23, 2020 11:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: think that's pretty accurate
Sep 24, 2020 12:06 AM - OctoAori20: Now I remember why I hate Sunshine
Sep 24, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: no you don't
Sep 24, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: sunshine is great
Sep 24, 2020 12:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: go play it more until you agree
Sep 24, 2020 12:41 AM - OctoAori20: I hate the Watermelon Festival mission
Sep 24, 2020 12:41 AM - OctoAori20: The red Cataquacks are a real pain to deal with
Sep 24, 2020 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i remember that
Sep 24, 2020 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not the hardest part of the game by far, but it had me stuck for a while
Sep 24, 2020 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's just super annoying
Sep 24, 2020 1:06 AM - OctoAori20: I think the unholy trinity has to be the poison river, pachinko red coins and the watermelon festival
Sep 24, 2020 1:06 AM - OctoAori20: lol
Sep 24, 2020 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't remember the poison river but pachinko was pretty hard, still not the hardest
Sep 24, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pachinko is more annoying than hard, but that poison river though is a pain in the ass.
Sep 24, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a special level where you have a leaf and you have to maneuver through a high current river collecting red coins
Sep 24, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fall off the leaf and it's insta death
Sep 24, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's on that island with a pipe on it that Yoshi needs to clear IIRC
Sep 24, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too bad cuz you can kinda run back on the ledges of the river, but it's definitely one of the difficult parts of Sunshine
Sep 24, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise I don't get when people say Sunshine is hard or annoying lol
Sep 24, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then again I've played through it way too much
Sep 24, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess I'm just used to the quirks
Sep 24, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use cheats lol
Sep 24, 2020 2:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: every single fluddless section is tedious and annoying
Sep 24, 2020 2:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: especially the bonus ones
Sep 24, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the 7th shines where you have to chase after not mario yet again suck
Sep 24, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: that was the hardest part for me
Sep 24, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: it really wore me down
Sep 24, 2020 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i basically did all of them in a row because i had been avoiding them until i had to do them
Sep 24, 2020 3:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: some of them i just barely made it past
Sep 24, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Making 183 dollars tonight
Sep 24, 2020 3:49 AM - TomRannd: wanna buy me a pop filter
Sep 24, 2020 3:49 AM - TomRannd: lmao


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 25, 2020)

Sep 24, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/buddy-valastro-hand-injury-bowling.amp
Sep 24, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pop filter?
Sep 24, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats that lol
Sep 24, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it had another o I would be even more confused
Sep 24, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.aliexpress.com/popular/microphone-pop-filter.html
Sep 24, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So its the fuzzy thing on a microphone?
Sep 24, 2020 4:24 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah it's a screen or foam cover that goes in front of or on the mic respectively to reduce the "pops" that your mouth makes while speaking.
Sep 24, 2020 4:24 AM - Sicklyboy: And reduce the amount of mouth air that actually directly hits the mic
Sep 24, 2020 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: also reduces wind noise
Sep 24, 2020 4:42 AM - Sicklyboy: Huh I guess I should go to sleep
Sep 24, 2020 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: me too
Sep 24, 2020 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: good night
Sep 24, 2020 4:43 AM - Sicklyboy: bye bb <3
Sep 24, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/09/23/chargeasaps-omega-is-the-worlds-smallest-200w-gan-usb-c-charger/
Sep 24, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 watts would charge my phone in like 30 minutes or something
Sep 24, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/09/23/skyworth-q71-series-8k-tv-with-mediatek-s900-chip-pop-up-ai-camera-official/
Sep 24, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prepare for 8K
Sep 24, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RnDPPFQzoJI
Sep 24, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 7:44 AM - Vilagamer999: xD
Sep 24, 2020 9:44 AM - Billy56: Hi Everybody i am new, just want to asked question regards to sky3ds plus?
Sep 24, 2020 9:45 AM - Billy56: any ideal where i can post these doubt that i have.
Sep 24, 2020 9:51 AM - DinohScene: Sky3DS?
Sep 24, 2020 9:51 AM - DinohScene: isn't that a archaic flashcard?
Sep 24, 2020 9:51 AM - DinohScene: anyway, I believe you want to post your question here https://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-flashcards-custom-firmwares.201/
Sep 24, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flash carts should come with little trench coats
Sep 24, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: kek
Sep 24, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh gee, babby woke me up at 6, I should check and see how far my 3080 has gotten!" https://prnt.sc/un34kj 
Sep 24, 2020 12:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT THEN
Sep 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: UPS IS SURELY GREAT
Sep 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FOR
Sep 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/un34yy
Sep 24, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IT'S OUT FOR DELIVERY A DAY EARLY
Sep 24, 2020 1:05 PM - Flame: lucky you
Sep 24, 2020 1:05 PM - Flame: new toy
Sep 24, 2020 1:11 PM - Flame: oh no  xX_darknesss_Xx is here now
Sep 24, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban ban ban
Sep 24, 2020 1:12 PM - Flame: the virus is spreading
Sep 24, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit my 3080 might show up before my DP->HDMI cables 
Sep 24, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit Amazon, pick up the pace 
Sep 24, 2020 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: lel
Sep 24, 2020 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're using hdmi?
Sep 24, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: how are you gonna take full advantage of the 3080 with that 
Sep 24, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just for two of my secondary displays
Sep 24, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My main monitor is displayport lol
Sep 24, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But good ol' Nvidia only put 1 HDMI port on reference boards, which I'll use for VR lol
Sep 24, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, if you add the free version of Rocket League to your library on Epic Game Store, you get a $10 coupon
Sep 24, 2020 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: but then i'd have to actually buy something on EGS
Sep 24, 2020 3:15 PM - Sicklyboy: salami lid
Sep 24, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: it don't fit
Sep 24, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: if the salami doesn't fit, push harder
Sep 24, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was always told a warm bath and lube was needed... lol
Sep 24, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Wh9omxUpOA8
Sep 24, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/deals/where-to-buy-nvidia-rtx-3090-find-stock-here
Sep 24, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't bother with the 3090 lol
Sep 24, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For gaming the performance difference between the 3080 is like minimal
Sep 24, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10% lol
Sep 24, 2020 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but muh vram
Sep 24, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Gourmet-Russian-Ukrainian-Chocolate-Assortment/dp/B079HZDHKQ/ref=pd_gwm_ci_mcx_mr_hp_m_0?pf_rd_s=grid-4&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pd_rd_wg=wJo3Z&pd_rd_r=1S17MBXR6KK9P8G12NJR&pd_rd_w=LnNcR&pf_rd_r=1S17MBXR6KK9P8G12NJR&pf_rd_p=bc864345-089a-4d4c-8db4-76392105d32f&pd_rd_i=B079HZDHKQ
Sep 24, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds interesting
Sep 24, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need 24GB of VRAM for my pron!!!
Sep 24, 2020 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: expensive
Sep 24, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit UPS guy stop fucking all the housewives in the cul-de-sac and deliver my 3080 already 
Sep 24, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker's been sitting in that area for like half an hour 
Sep 24, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol delivering your stuff to the wrong address
Sep 24, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or peeing on it...
Sep 24, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe both?
Sep 24, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/alligator-rape-arrest/
Sep 24, 2020 4:37 PM - Flame: tom lifes hard for delivery guys. but your delivery guy is extra hard right now. if you know what i mean. 
Sep 24, 2020 4:37 PM - Flame: be careful he does not take your asses virginity
Sep 24, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asses of fire!
Sep 24, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/un7ec2
Sep 24, 2020 4:40 PM - Flame: put your shotgun behind your door. just in case
Sep 24, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit UPS man, stop driving into buildings 
Sep 24, 2020 4:45 PM - Flame: tom you live in Wii? no wonder Psionic likes you so much.
Sep 24, 2020 4:45 PM - Flame: even tho its a shithole
Sep 24, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where is the fires at... Not Detroit? Lol
Sep 24, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/36sRgNV.png
Sep 24, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 24, 2020 4:54 PM - T-hug: Noive
Sep 24, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install it quickly before the pee dries!!!
Sep 24, 2020 4:54 PM - T-hug: Nice even
Sep 24, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: May your frames be high and your temps low!
Sep 24, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The machine spirit is willing!!!
Sep 24, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like me and Tom would have been tech priests in Warhammer lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4gpPJHO
Sep 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want you all to know that I am now better than you. https://prnt.sc/un7wye
Sep 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Sep 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ll
Sep 24, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Benchmark time
Sep 24, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Sep 24, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unigine https://imgur.com/a/Abgfs0A
Sep 24, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Run Unigine Tom!!! Lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am curious like all the variables
Sep 24, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far power draw is 325w sustained, I saw a peak to 330w but that was about it lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its strange but could I get 3% more out of my card with a new CPU or is that 100% theoretical?
Sep 24, 2020 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Total system draw is ~430w when stressing both so far
Sep 24, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Sep 24, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds about right from the graphs i have seen Tom
Sep 24, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: how are you stressing the CPU?
Sep 24, 2020 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: prime95 small FFTs?
Sep 24, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Running Prime95
Sep 24, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Furmark running for the GPU
Sep 24, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: small FFTs?
Sep 24, 2020 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Sep 24, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna run Superposition now lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: run it at the same time as the others 
Sep 24, 2020 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: push the wattage as far as possible
Sep 24, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/lol/ZC7uO1V
Sep 24, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/mW8azIf.png 
Sep 24, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Sep 24, 2020 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ~20fps better than yours on average lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better max temp, too lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By a whole 5 degrees
Sep 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though minimum temp doesn't count cuz it was still warm from running Furmark 
Sep 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 98% utilization
Sep 24, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/Abgfs0A I just reran it, I think maybe my clean install of windows or drivers have increased my score a tiny bit lol
Sep 24, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The odd thing is the highest frames didn't change much but the lows changed a lot?
Sep 24, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Average went up a whopping 1 whole frame lol
Sep 24, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably pick up a whole 1 more frame when I replace my CPU lol
Sep 24, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/lol/r9TPVM5
Sep 24, 2020 6:28 PM - bnhalover1234: Do I need a new 3DS if all of a sudden my camera stops working and the screen turns black or is there a way to fix that?
Sep 24, 2020 6:29 PM - Flame: bnhalover1234 sounds like you dropped the 3DS and it having problems
Sep 24, 2020 6:31 PM - bnhalover1234: Ohhh! Is there a way I can fix it?
Sep 24, 2020 6:32 PM - bnhalover1234: Or do I need a new one
Sep 24, 2020 6:33 PM - Flame: best you ask in here https://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-console-accessories-and-hardware.200/
Sep 24, 2020 6:34 PM - Flame: create a thread with the proper title and ask your question.
Sep 24, 2020 6:34 PM - bnhalover1234: Kay! Thank you so much!!
Sep 24, 2020 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: ever since the shoutbox was made accessible for new users, we've got a lot of noobs asking for help here
Sep 24, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Halp ne slep
Sep 24, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: whar romz
Sep 24, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: btw Tom there is an issue with older PSUs not being able to reliably provide 70% max load anymore and that can be problematic
Sep 24, 2020 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: you should probably upgrade your PSU
Sep 24, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's less than a year old
Sep 24, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fine
Sep 24, 2020 8:05 PM - OctoAori20: Blooper surfing sucks
Sep 24, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GAMEMAX-Supply-Modular-Certified-Addressable/dp/B088QYVBBH/ref=sr_1_5?crid=GW3DXCQ67KH1&dchild=1&keywords=800+watt+power+supply&qid=1600978457&sprefix=800+watt%2Caps%2C184&sr=8-5
Sep 24, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSU for Tom lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lo
Sep 24, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0vhiPdv
Sep 24, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/l9iClFt.jpg
Sep 24, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2Ov2E5x
Sep 24, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bowsette in Mario 64.... lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well with the decompiled source I suppose that'd be totally possible lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/f_LdL8NdAys?t=37
Sep 24, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would post a link to DL it Tom but I am like 99.999% sure that's warez in some way? lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that YT link is video of the mod in action lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: it might be fine now, might not be in a couple of years
Sep 24, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k9UPDh3
Sep 24, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is aware of voltage sag in PSU's  lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gosh, guess I'll upgrade then!
Sep 24, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...in a couple years 
Sep 24, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, that's what i meant 
Sep 24, 2020 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: or if you upgrade your cpu or add more drives or whatever... keep an eye on that power usage
Sep 24, 2020 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already posted the perfect PSU for his case lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It even has more RGB goodies, fully modular and Gold 80+ rated lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh i just remembered, when i dreamt about rtx 3080 a couple days ago i used the cheap power meter i had to measure and it was like 530w and i was like "hmm... that is pretty high, i should probably change my psu to a 750w one"
Sep 24, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I would like to get some fancy new PSU.... One with lots of that new stuff in it.
Sep 24, 2020 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't measured the power draw of my rig at all so far but the ryzen 3700x is 65W... still, i'm pretty sure it uses a lot more than that when it turbos
Sep 24, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gprectifier.com/rectifier/scr-rectifier/power-supplies-for-gaas-gallium-arsenide.html
Sep 24, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 2700X is 105 watts but probably a bit more since it's OCed lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: only one spinning drive though and it's 2.5" so not much else in the system using power other than cpu and gpu and some RGB lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a lot of drives...
Sep 24, 2020 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i UVed it actually but i'd probably use that automated OC+UV tool that someone released, i think it works on ryzen 2xxx too, give it a try Psi
Sep 24, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1 more and I will need to figure out some things... like 8 Sata ports all full
Sep 24, 2020 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W872lQcy65I&feature=emb_title
Sep 24, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I would mess with that but I am getting a 5800X so soon lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W3uy5Yq
Sep 24, 2020 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: once i get my new cooler that is... was rather limited on SFF cooling options for AM4 and they all kinda suck but i just ordered the best one available (thermalright AXP90R) which will be the 4th cooler i buy for this rig lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: hopefully give me some OC headroom i felt like i had none before and it was still running hotter than i would like at stock
Sep 24, 2020 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: might not bother with OC and just turn up the performance enhancer to increase the all core boost instead but that'll only give me an advantage in multithreaded workloads, in games it might actually give me worse performance if it gets hot, since then it's boosting all the cores for no reason when maybe only 1 or 2 cores are really being used
Sep 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I went crazy and bought a big ass Chinese cooler
Sep 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cannot say it was a bad decision in the slightest
Sep 24, 2020 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: the drawback with that is noisier fans
Sep 24, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: certainly compared to noctua or be quiet
Sep 24, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i will see how noisy the fan is on this new cooler, i like the color, it's like purplish with the fan part itself being orange, i have orange cablemod cables already so
Sep 24, 2020 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: if it's too noisy, i'll use the black noctua fan with it
Sep 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32972546312.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1ac263c0ep1lnh
Sep 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Great cooler for a great price
Sep 24, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: would really like to have RGB but the only option for that for 92mm is the cheap chinese case fan i have, and its too thick to use on the cpu cooler anyway
Sep 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you had a larger case I would say order that Snowman right away, so quiet and effective.
Sep 24, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: as well as the fan on the cryorig cooler i have is rgb but its so dim, its barely noticeable
Sep 24, 2020 8:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: my case fan looks similar to that
Sep 24, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally destroys the stock cooler in every aspect (except size)
Sep 24, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you like larger coolers I guess that too lol
Sep 24, 2020 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a noctua cooler in my old desktop
Sep 24, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: think they sell brackets to support newer sockets
Sep 24, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd just be using that if i was using a bigger case
Sep 24, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my living room I have a scythe Ninja
Sep 24, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its super nice but having tried that snowman I would have just saved the 30 bucks lol
Sep 24, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The difference is negligible
Sep 24, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snowman is louder but like only way to tell that is to stick your head against the cases
Sep 24, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mugen-Rev-CPU-Cooler-Support/dp/B06ZYB8K77/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-p13n1_0?cv_ct_cx=scythe+mugen+5+rev.b&dchild=1&keywords=scythe+mugen+5+rev.b&pd_rd_i=B06ZYB8K77&pd_rd_r=435ac470-7725-45cf-b7fc-5c2e173b908d&pd_rd_w=P6ArN&pd_rd_wg=uwnRN&pf_rd_p=3c919ab7-2121-47a5-b652-2c1a08231592&pf_rd_r=RT4XMJRTJA3KZK0BDRPJ&psc=1&qid=1600981594&sprefix=scythe&sr=1-1-28362d46-18c7-4274-a33c-c
Sep 24, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK 20 bucks lol
Sep 24, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it all adds up, combined with the other noise it means higher overall noise
Sep 24, 2020 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: and cheap fans can be a bit whiny and thats the worst kind
Sep 24, 2020 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're probably both pretty cheap fans
Sep 24, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but they are both really nice
Sep 24, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I say right against the case thats in a dead silent house so the db level is low
Sep 24, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That mugen one is pretty highly rated
Sep 24, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: try setting the fan at 100% i'm sure it doesn't get anywhere near that in normal usage  because you have a beefy cooler
Sep 24, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: gives you an idea of the maximum noise
Sep 24, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they can spin up if i run some crazy shit lol
Sep 24, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But even maxed out they dont sound bad
Sep 24, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not like Toms server fans lol
Sep 24, 2020 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: "maxed out" they probably don't even *go* to 100% out of the box unless you specifically set them to by messing with the fan curve
Sep 24, 2020 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: just the way fan control is by default
Sep 24, 2020 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a very big difference in noise between 80%, 90% and 100% in my experience, a lot less below that
Sep 24, 2020 10:07 PM - Sicklyboy: bbbbbbbbbbbboi
Sep 24, 2020 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: bruh
Sep 24, 2020 10:26 PM - sws: hello again
Sep 24, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: oy
Sep 24, 2020 11:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Hi
Sep 24, 2020 11:33 PM - Sicklyboy: iH
Sep 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/vietnam-condom-recycling-police-raid-factory-used-resale/
Sep 25, 2020 12:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone, somewhere, has that as their fetish
Sep 25, 2020 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: think about that for a second
Sep 25, 2020 12:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: though. is it really any different than recycling plastic? if they're properly cleaned, melted down and reshaped, there shouldn't be any issue
Sep 25, 2020 12:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: when i say issue i mean people accidentally getting STDs or getting pregnant
Sep 25, 2020 1:30 AM - TomRannd: lol what the fuck
Sep 25, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats worse having that job or being a customer....
Sep 25, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: STD Man, a villain born when he fell into a vat of used condoms!!!
Sep 25, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They tried using a black light to see how messy the place was, three people went blind.
Sep 25, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A truck delivering used condoms ran off the road into a convent, now 37 nuns are pregnant.
Sep 25, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meals on wheels
Sep 25, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also where does someone obtain that many used condoms?
Sep 25, 2020 3:33 AM - TomRannd: no clue. i wonder if they bought them from hookers.
Sep 25, 2020 3:33 AM - TomRannd: would actually be a plausible answer tbh
Sep 25, 2020 3:33 AM - TomRannd: but that's still a LOT of jimmies
Sep 25, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 25, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also how much money could you make? Its not like condoms are expensive
Sep 25, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless they where the flavored ones....
Sep 25, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Dinoh would know... He knows like more about everything than me lol
Sep 25, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jimmies used condoms, low miles only 1 owner!!!!
Sep 25, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't buy new, buy used, our prices are small so you can save big, cum on in!!!
Sep 25, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *Murray Povich walks on* With prices this low, you are not the father!!!
Sep 25, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap you give them to kids instead of bubble gum!!!
Sep 25, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than gum no sugar and the little tails are like a billion tiny tooth brushes!!!


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 26, 2020)

Sep 25, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oiXaT_1I-vw
Sep 25, 2020 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you should be writing satire news, you'd be good at it
Sep 25, 2020 5:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, it IS vietnam... they probably get them used for 2 cents a piece make like 2000% profit (idk how much condoms cost lol)
Sep 25, 2020 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 25, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 25, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye if I knew how to do that and make money at it, holy hell does it sound fun lol
Sep 25, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If Tosh still had a show I would love to write for that lol
Sep 25, 2020 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I must be getting old these Jack Links Wild sticks are spicy lol
Sep 25, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://coffeeordie.com/scientists-ferment-coffee/
Sep 25, 2020 7:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: just gotta grab a catchy domain name, set up Drupal or something and start writing
Sep 25, 2020 7:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: make money from ads
Sep 25, 2020 7:19 AM - Veho: I thought caffeine prevented fermentation.
Sep 25, 2020 7:20 AM - Veho: If they are using spent coffee grounds, maybe it doesn't have any caffeine.
Sep 25, 2020 7:22 AM - Veho: Ah, there we ge:
Sep 25, 2020 7:22 AM - Veho: "The caffeine is destroyed in the fermentation process"
Sep 25, 2020 7:23 AM - Veho: Turns out actually reading the article helps  
Sep 25, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hyper active yeast yeeting booze lol
Sep 25, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PsionicNews.com lol
Sep 25, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mind twisted!
Sep 25, 2020 7:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tQcgw51.mp4
Sep 25, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5Y0x926
Sep 25, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tUHPtx7
Sep 25, 2020 8:59 AM - Veho: Yeah right, if the mom could gobble a wiener properly she wouldn't have become a mom in the first place.
Sep 25, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GY9aRlV.jpg
Sep 25, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Balls lol
Sep 25, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A woman just came in the ER severe back pain... Jt sounds like she is orgasming lol I'm going to hell
Sep 25, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LRSAJIF
Sep 25, 2020 10:08 AM - Veho: The secret to molten cheese.
Sep 25, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will it work on Richard Cheese?
Sep 25, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fondue Fountain
Sep 25, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2gYIWIV
Sep 25, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aL4VIDI
Sep 25, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: "Glitch"
Sep 25, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UhYMmsh
Sep 25, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/w5q6YYL
Sep 25, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to leave work in 18 minutes maybe lol
Sep 25, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T7hvl1L
Sep 25, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I jave heard of jumping someone's bones but this is backwards
Sep 25, 2020 11:25 AM - Veho: This is clearly boning, nothing unusual.
Sep 25, 2020 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 25, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/G1UHugz.jpeg
Sep 25, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F9bQdeI
Sep 25, 2020 1:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qv1dKKy.mp4
Sep 25, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: succ
Sep 25, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BhZhkg0.jpg
Sep 25, 2020 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: 11:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GY9aRlV.jpg <- oops all bouncy balls
Sep 25, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Q2Us5Sq.jpeg
Sep 25, 2020 6:14 PM - T-hug: Lol
Sep 25, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me74qw1sa-o
Sep 25, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZwSWnjG2yY
Sep 25, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/FgxvdZ7
Sep 25, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: Windows has crashed.
Sep 25, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now that its in smaller parts it should be no problem to carry
Sep 25, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: Windows mobile.
Sep 25, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 25, 2020 8:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ewww
Sep 25, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yIBykzV
Sep 25, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to get that one before Veho lol
Sep 25, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UCABMPF
Sep 25, 2020 9:09 PM - TomRannd: LMFAO
Sep 25, 2020 9:12 PM - TomRannd: https://imgur.com/gallery/qsqDL7o
Sep 25, 2020 10:45 PM - OctoAori20: Hmmm
Sep 25, 2020 10:45 PM - OctoAori20: I think they changed one of the puzzles in Mario's Super Picross for the SNES NSO
Sep 25, 2020 11:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: NNNNOOOOO
Sep 25, 2020 11:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: LITERALLY UNPLAYABLE
Sep 25, 2020 11:48 PM - OctoAori20: It *should* be Marilyn Monore but it apparently got changed //Shrug
Sep 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/windows-xp-source-code-reportedly-posted-to-4chan
Sep 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat!
Sep 26, 2020 12:41 AM - TomRannd: damn
Sep 26, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So XP is open sores now
Sep 26, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamespot.com/amp-articles/bethesdas-todd-howard-shares-crazy-trick-that-let-morrowind-run-on-xbox/1100-6482559/
Sep 26, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh
Sep 26, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's interesting 
Sep 26, 2020 2:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've always wanted to try Morrowind on OG Xbox lol
Sep 26, 2020 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But God the base game plays like such utter ass lol
Sep 26, 2020 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't bear it without a fuckton of mods
Sep 26, 2020 3:10 AM - T-hug: I remember transferring it from my laptop to my xbox hd mode with xbit
Sep 26, 2020 3:10 AM - T-hug: Would take hours cuz so many tiny files for items in the world
Sep 26, 2020 3:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi : that would be funnier if it was vista or me
Sep 26, 2020 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: holy shit, Tom
Sep 26, 2020 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder how you compile it
Sep 26, 2020 3:51 AM - theBLUEBIRD: I would fix it myself if I could.... I guess nobody is keeping up with these listings, huh..??


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 27, 2020)

Sep 26, 2020 6:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DgAfs4FutI
Sep 26, 2020 6:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cool song
Sep 26, 2020 6:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/C4zOGZI
Sep 26, 2020 6:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: listen to the song bitches
Sep 26, 2020 6:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHvPPF5_Hqk this one too. weird but kinda awesome
Sep 26, 2020 6:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: dead
Sep 26, 2020 7:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: shitbox is kill
Sep 26, 2020 7:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: gee, it sure is BORING around here... https://thelinguistgamer.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/q4oiy1n.gif
Sep 26, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CDi Zelda is horrible...
Sep 26, 2020 8:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: could be worse
Sep 26, 2020 8:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: it could be Cybermorph for the atari jaguar
Sep 26, 2020 8:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: where did you learn to fly?
Sep 26, 2020 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: or it could be Highlander for Jaguar CD
Sep 26, 2020 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least cdi zelda is playable
Sep 26, 2020 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: even if the controls are super stiff
Sep 26, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_AXx2XSI4Kw
Sep 26, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Cybermorph uuugghhh
Sep 26, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never tried Highlander lol
Sep 26, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lKfupO4ZzPs my thoughts on the CDi lol
Sep 26, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing a CDi is like playing with the box and the games are like the cenobites
Sep 26, 2020 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ob26ZomPRGc
Sep 26, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Fk0j89l7DDA
Sep 26, 2020 8:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i never tried it but i saw james rolfe and mike play it on a jaguar CD episode and it looked truly awful
Sep 26, 2020 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: imagine an action adventure game, with resident evil 1 tank controls, where the camera angle suddenly and constantly changes as you move and completely confuses your movement
Sep 26, 2020 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: with extremely slow and clunky combat where you'd be lucky to get a few attacks in before you're dead
Sep 26, 2020 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you have to be SUPER precise with aiming in the right direction when attacking
Sep 26, 2020 9:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: a little bit off and you miss
Sep 26, 2020 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol was checking if there are actually any good cdi games and hotel mario is on the top 10.... thats not a good sign
Sep 26, 2020 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: "It’s been said before, but it has to be said again. The two sidescrolling games, Link: The Faces Of Evil and Zelda: The Wand Of Gamelon, are astoundingly good."
Sep 26, 2020 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: is this chary in disguise lol
Sep 26, 2020 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: feel like she said something similar
Sep 26, 2020 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: more seriously on another site lemmings seems to be #1, there's also pacman and tetris on there. rest are unknown names to me
Sep 26, 2020 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i guess it had some good games
Sep 26, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hotel Mario on a top ten list lol the idea of it.... My mind rejects it...
Sep 26, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/evga-nvidia-rtx-3080-capacitor-caused-crashes
Sep 26, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope Tom doesn't have a defective one
Sep 26, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if a bunch of the cheap capacitor ones are failing now... That most of the cheap capacitor ones will fail as they age
Sep 26, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Capacitors dont smooth out as they age lol
Sep 26, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ImszuFo
Sep 26, 2020 10:50 AM - xX_darknesss_Xx: thfghmjcnxgd
Sep 26, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NXwzLod.png
Sep 26, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sCVaLym
Sep 26, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ErX9DPU.jpg
Sep 26, 2020 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A huge number of third party cards are crashing when they go over 2ghz unfortunately
Sep 26, 2020 12:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But thankfully my Zotac 3080 doesn't clock that high 
Sep 26, 2020 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It hits like 1850mhz or so when boosting lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:33 PM - p1ngpong: I cancelled my pre-order not risking it
Sep 26, 2020 12:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that's the safe bet
Sep 26, 2020 12:40 PM - p1ngpong: may as well wait now and see what amd come out with
Sep 26, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be shit lol.
Sep 26, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But cheap, so eh
Sep 26, 2020 12:41 PM - p1ngpong: yeah probably, will probably end up just waiting for some kind of 3080 ti or something
Sep 26, 2020 12:42 PM - p1ngpong: not like I am struggling to game, I already have a 2070 super oc
Sep 26, 2020 12:43 PM - p1ngpong: I wonder if the reports of crashes will cause so many cancelled pre-orders the cards will actually be easier to find
Sep 26, 2020 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, unless you're doing like 4k "max all the shit!!!"  you probably don't need to upgrade
Sep 26, 2020 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far everything still sells out in seconds, but yeah maybe it'll slow it down a little
Sep 26, 2020 12:44 PM - p1ngpong: I play control on medium to high settings at 70fps like a immigrant
Sep 26, 2020 12:44 PM - p1ngpong: life sucks!
Sep 26, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im rocking a 2080 Ti mid tier card now lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, you can be playing shit tier games at 720p on lowest settings on a Switch ;O;
Sep 26, 2020 12:45 PM - p1ngpong: 420p you mean
Sep 26, 2020 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3080 is a monster of a card though, I'm quite pleased with it
Sep 26, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Switch XL soon
Sep 26, 2020 12:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only complaint is it makes under my desk super fucking hot lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lot of heat being pushed out now vs 1070 
Sep 26, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Add more fans?
Sep 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wouldn't do anything but push more hot air out of the case  lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Its just the GPU puts out like 70c or so lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSU is putting out more heat as well
Sep 26, 2020 12:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vs the 1070 which would happily sit at 55c without a care lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When you work them closer to the upper limits they generate more heat
Sep 26, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey I can play THPS 1+2 at 4k 144fps! Lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 720P 200Hz monitor lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Outer Worlds hits 75-90fps outside and 100+fps in doors
Sep 26, 2020 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At 4k lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Crysis FPS didn't change a single bit since it's so CPU bound lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect Ryzen 5000 will help with that
Sep 26, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the rumors are true
Sep 26, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Control I maxed out at 1080p with all RTX stuff on, hits like 100+ FPS
Sep 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is impressive for ray traced stuff
Sep 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I played it at 4K lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But not 100FPS lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't tried 4k yet though cuz it doesn't like it when I try downsampling l
Sep 26, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol*
Sep 26, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to say it was doing 60 fine though
Sep 26, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to be getting an eGPU enclosure loaner to review at some point, I wanna shove the 3080 in it and connect it to my laptop lol
Sep 26, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go from a mobile 1060 to a 3080 ;O;
Sep 26, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 26, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But so far they haven't shipped yet cuz they're "out of stock"
Sep 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: Any realistic estimates on when they'll have them, or is it just "SOON™"?
Sep 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: Os is it "2022"?
Sep 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Veho: 
Sep 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just said "soon" lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't know why it'd be sold out TBH, not like anyone is really jonesing for a sweet, sweet eGPU lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Veho: Back in my day GPUs needed mad bandwidth and had to be slotted into some high speed bus socket thingy.
Sep 26, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They still are, need Thunderbolt 3 which is PCIe
Sep 26, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: Still that's a whole length of cable.
Sep 26, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: True
Sep 26, 2020 1:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll bet the one it comes with is like a foot long lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: 
Sep 26, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think passive Thunderbolt 3 cables can only push full power under .5m, so I suppose that would be the max length they could go to be cheapo 
Sep 26, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I would assume they'd include since it's cheapo lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: As long as it lets you park the card outside the PC case it's all good  
Sep 26, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to use it with my laptop since it's the only PC in my house with Thunderbolt 3 
Sep 26, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which already has a half-decent dedicated GPU in it lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Minox: That 3080 is going to be severely limited by the 4x PCI-E lane lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Minox: Still waiting to buy a 3080 myself, but can barely find any place to buy them here
Sep 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, definitely lol
Sep 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just want to do it for fun 
Sep 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Minox: It's strange, Japan is next to where most of these cards are assembled and yet it is easier to find the GPUs in Sweden on the other side of the globe
Sep 26, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: That's because Swedish distributors are filthy scalpers, obviously  
Sep 26, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Zdc7QMA.mp4
Sep 26, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: I'll be in my bunk.
Sep 26, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Covered in spunk?
Sep 26, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 26, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: I'll be in my spunk bunk with my spank bank.
Sep 26, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having a wank?
Sep 26, 2020 4:34 PM - drkovcim: (nintendo switch) Hello, I accidentally deleted tickets to all games via tinfail and the now non-functional ones .. is it possible to renew those tickets?
Sep 26, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask in the Switch section.
Sep 26, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Popped another intake fan in my case lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See if that makes any difference whatsoever in temps
Sep 26, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now two front intakes, two exhausts at the top, and then 1 rear exhaust lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just connect up some kf your server fans should be fine lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's definitely helping, GPU sitting around 70-71c as opposed to 75c lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes lol
Sep 26, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then CPU much better, it was hitting like 78c, currently at 65c right now
Sep 26, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 1 case fan lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give it like 10 minutes it should be lower
Sep 26, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a couple degrees lower on GPU, hasn't hit 75c yet so that's good
Sep 26, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a big change, still feels like a space heater under my desk, but it's definitely taking longer to hit that point so that's goid
Sep 26, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you might want a higher efficiency rated PSU? Whats yours?
Sep 26, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not related to the PSU lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a case of GPU getting nice and hot finally lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a long time ago I had a sub par PSU made my room feel like an oven replaced it with a much more expensive unit and heat issues no more.
Sep 26, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom OC your GPU to 2.1Ghz lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't, don't want to take it over 2ghz or it'll probably crash ;O;
Sep 26, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Peaks at 1950mhz boost lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Ti versions will have a better power delivery....
Sep 26, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/P1BWj58.mp4
Sep 26, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Https://imgur.com/gallery/mgMJ3BX
Sep 26, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: 
Sep 26, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lUeHtkg
Sep 26, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Such sights to show you, I have.
Sep 26, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IjkFHWI
Sep 26, 2020 7:16 PM - Veho: I was elected to lead, not to read.
Sep 26, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 26, 2020 8:14 PM - T-hug: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EizzSjkVgAIknG_?format=jpg&name=small
Sep 26, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: That's a level three meme, my dude. I don't get it.
Sep 26, 2020 8:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Sep 26, 2020 8:21 PM - TomRannd: komedy
Sep 26, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QzQIxuj.jpg
Sep 26, 2020 9:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8568_3amO4
Sep 26, 2020 9:43 PM - TomRannd: interesting. i remember my sister got one of those players and it looked stupid
Sep 26, 2020 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember people at school had them and yeah they were dumb, only got like a minute of the song
Sep 26, 2020 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had some fake boombox CD player that took plastic discs that just activated switches inside to select the song
Sep 26, 2020 9:49 PM - TomRannd: weird
Sep 26, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9x__v273jc&feature=youtu.be
Sep 26, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: looking good, maybe i'll preorder
Sep 26, 2020 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: releases early nov
Sep 26, 2020 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: preordered
Sep 26, 2020 10:20 PM - TomRannd: sweet. hope it works well
Sep 26, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Baked am not I lol
Sep 26, 2020 11:29 PM - TomRannd: no smoking on the job psi
Sep 27, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 27, 2020 2:23 AM - AcuteBulbasaurappears: hi, how do i ask questions here? (lol)
Sep 27, 2020 2:25 AM - TomRannd: go to the "forums" tab at the top, and scroll till you find the place that seems most suitable for your question. then make a question with "new thread"
Sep 27, 2020 2:25 AM - TomRannd: https://gbatemp.net/forums/
Sep 27, 2020 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqpXrDuLqE0
Sep 27, 2020 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 27, 2020 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7eK0JVH4Cfk < Best Lugia song kthx


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 28, 2020)

Sep 27, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vUH1zEd
Sep 27, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/wfvdZgb
Sep 27, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/X9G0R53
Sep 27, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/8BFDi5K
Sep 27, 2020 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/I7sRY0G
Sep 27, 2020 8:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: bad tom 
Sep 27, 2020 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 27, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom..... https://imgur.com/t/funny/tjB0hw2
Sep 27, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CyZ9bYM.jpg
Sep 27, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 27, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7RFrCYT
Sep 27, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: Sounds like that cave troll from LOTR
Sep 27, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 27, 2020 12:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking of Totoro lol
Sep 27, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CTyg8Nd.mp4
Sep 27, 2020 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: totoro didn't make much sound
Sep 27, 2020 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it reminds me of the war horns from lotr
Sep 27, 2020 6:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qzbm5sU.mp4
Sep 27, 2020 6:02 PM - Veho: Instant cheesy puffs.
Sep 27, 2020 6:02 PM - Veho: Just add cheese powder.
Sep 27, 2020 6:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
Sep 27, 2020 6:15 PM - Veho: Do you have cheese powder?
Sep 27, 2020 6:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no
Sep 27, 2020 6:29 PM - Shalashaska98: Hi guys, sorry to inform you that due to the lack of activity on the chat, I have decided to close it.
Sep 27, 2020 6:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool story bro
Sep 27, 2020 6:58 PM - Flame: cool story bro
Sep 27, 2020 7:21 PM - Shalashaska98: Lol joking, been on Gbatemp for ages but never noticed there's a chat
Sep 27, 2020 7:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: That’s p gæ ngl
Sep 27, 2020 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: gæ isn't a word
Sep 27, 2020 7:46 PM - TomRannd: lol it boggles my mind that this dude really just tried to prank us like that
Sep 27, 2020 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: not much of a prank
Sep 27, 2020 7:47 PM - TomRannd: guess not.
Sep 27, 2020 7:47 PM - TomRannd: props for trying i guess
Sep 27, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I missed a prank  lol
Sep 27, 2020 8:42 PM - Sicklyboy: I was legitimately concerned for a moment there
Sep 27, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, should be getting my Fold 2 in a week or two 
Sep 27, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Sep 27, 2020 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a better value than a $600 hp reverb g2 to you?
Sep 27, 2020 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I'm still not paying for it
Sep 27, 2020 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yes
Sep 27, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because I use a phone every day
Sep 27, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas I use VR maybe once every few months
Sep 27, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If that
Sep 27, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vCqJNpS
Sep 27, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: VR is neat but yeah its not a daily drive lol
Sep 27, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been thinking about selling my Razer Blade, now that I have my gaming desktop up in my living room lol
Sep 27, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe grabbing some cheapo laptop for web browsing and stuff lol
Sep 28, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I figure with the 2TB NVMe and such I could probably get like $600-$700 for it
Sep 28, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe buy some shitty $400 thing lol
Sep 28, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then with the extras I can grab a new PSU lol
Sep 28, 2020 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: but you don't need a $2000 phone lol
Sep 28, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And?
Sep 28, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't need a $600 VR headset
Sep 28, 2020 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: exactly my point
Sep 28, 2020 12:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: so what makes the $2000 device more worth it than the $600 device? 
Sep 28, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because I use a phone every day  5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas I use VR maybe once every few months  5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If that
Sep 28, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd rather spend $2000 on something I use everyday than waste $600 on something I barely use
Sep 28, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But again, I'm still not paying for it
Sep 28, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: you could have gotten a $1000 phone that is just as fast, and a $600 vr headset, and saved money
Sep 28, 2020 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's not gonna be $2000
Sep 28, 2020 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone's still paying for it
Sep 28, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not like it's free
Sep 28, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' carrier deals
Sep 28, 2020 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: once you add the price of the plan you're probably not saving anything
Sep 28, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...wut? You'd still be paying for the plan regardless of the phone you buy
Sep 28, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So yes
Sep 28, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You would save money on the phone 
Sep 28, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad is getting $1000 off the total price of the device because he's upgrading his own phone to a Note 20 ultra
Sep 28, 2020 1:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: ....if you don't get a subsidized phone, you can pick a cheaper plan
Sep 28, 2020 1:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: the plans you get subsidized are expensive
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: they have to make their money somehow, they're not stupid you know 
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But we're not changing plans you wingnut
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Hambrew: DAAANG i want a Windows Phone, but I also feel like going for a Zune HD
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Hambrew: They are both excellent from what I've heard
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same plan he's had for like 15 years
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: then you're already using an expensive plan
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Hambrew: what
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooook then, sure
Sep 28, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whatever you say
Sep 28, 2020 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: Hambrew i suggest going for Windows Phone, i mean, who doesn't want to have Steam on their phone? 
Sep 28, 2020 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: also i doubt that plan has even existed for 25 years. 25 years ago you had no data
Sep 28, 2020 1:07 AM - Hambrew: :creepy:
Sep 28, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Refresh, it was a typo
Sep 28, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 15 years, same plan, grandfathered in
Sep 28, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Back when data was first offered by Sprint, "unlimited data"
Sep 28, 2020 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: o ok
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: the plan i have now, i can't get back if i switch
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So we technically get unlimited data, even though it's shit sprint speeds
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had to be under 28 to switch to it
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess it's shit t-mobile now lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: i get more data for the same price as other plans, but tbh, i never use most of it
Sep 28, 2020 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i could go for a cheaper plan with only like 1GB data
Sep 28, 2020 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: just buy an extra GB when i need it
Sep 28, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: None of the currently offered plans are cheaper than what my dad pays currently, ~$400 a month for some 10 lines with unlimited data
Sep 28, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Set it up as a business plan initially, and then added family lines to it once cell phones become common
Sep 28, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 including all phone prices
Sep 28, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if course the work phones are usually cheapo stuff
Sep 28, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Equivalent consumer plan would be like $600 some lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, with Sprint anyways
Sep 28, 2020 2:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's a lot of money
Sep 28, 2020 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: do you get some sort of discount for having so many phones on the same plan?
Sep 28, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PPmTQiK


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 29, 2020)

Sep 28, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6NtAPBzskdo
Sep 28, 2020 6:51 AM - OctoAori20: I swear to god
Sep 28, 2020 6:51 AM - OctoAori20: Nintendo absolutely needs to permanently ban squidbaggers
Sep 28, 2020 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't they do that already?
Sep 28, 2020 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's pretty silly though
Sep 28, 2020 7:10 AM - OctoAori20: Not that I know of
Sep 28, 2020 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: completely stupid reason to ban someone
Sep 28, 2020 7:50 AM - OctoAori20: I politely disagree
Sep 28, 2020 8:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: then i think you have misunderstood what squidbagging actually is
Sep 28, 2020 8:08 AM - Veho: Isn't that like teabagging?
Sep 28, 2020 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: wrong
Sep 28, 2020 8:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: completely unrelated
Sep 28, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: https://www.reddit.com/r/Splatoon_2/comments/7xqmd7/what_is_squidbagging/
Sep 28, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: Flopping around to taunt someone you killed?
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 AM - Veho: So just like teabagging, but with squids.
Sep 28, 2020 8:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: no... teabagging is a sexual thing
Sep 28, 2020 8:12 AM - Veho: No?
Sep 28, 2020 8:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's nothing wrong with doing a celebratory dance on top of your enemy's corpse
Sep 28, 2020 8:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: fortnite made it a feature
Sep 28, 2020 8:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: some people might be annoyed by it but that's part of the game, then you just have to get them back even harder
Sep 28, 2020 8:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qQo32zg.png
Sep 28, 2020 8:16 AM - Veho: Teabagging.
Sep 28, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x3P8pB0.mp4
Sep 28, 2020 11:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: UD is not a source of accurate information
Sep 28, 2020 11:26 AM - Minox: Both things exist
Sep 28, 2020 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes, i admit that
Sep 28, 2020 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: regardless, it's not such a bad thing
Sep 28, 2020 11:27 AM - Minox: Yeah, not a valid reason to ban for lol
Sep 28, 2020 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: you could call it bad sportsmanship, but when has bad sportsmanship been grounds for a ban?
Sep 28, 2020 11:27 AM - Minox: Some BM always livens up a game
Sep 28, 2020 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: mmm yes bondage and masochism 
Sep 28, 2020 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: btw, discord bridge is down
Sep 28, 2020 11:29 AM - Minox: Tried restarting it earlier, but I think it might be that bot verification thing
Sep 28, 2020 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: is that a discord thing?
Sep 28, 2020 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: never messed with discord bots
Sep 28, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only did bots for Diablo JI and a little Diablo III
Sep 28, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was kind of fun lol
Sep 28, 2020 12:11 PM - Minox: Discord thing yes
Sep 28, 2020 12:48 PM - MarcusCarter: Genshin Impact is out now! You know, the game that took inspiration from BOTW, that one. It's really good.
Sep 28, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Servers are getting fucked though so good luck downloading it lol
Sep 28, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On PC, anyways
Sep 28, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to try it, but can't even get their site to load 
Sep 28, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yby7DUk
Sep 28, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I cant download it from different means? Lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's a F2P MMO lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta download it from their launcher lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I managed to get, but now it's going 5mbps
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like what, 1mb/s? and it's 12GB 
Sep 28, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So next week sometime?
Sep 28, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad they didnt use torrent tech?
Sep 28, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4 hours remaining so far lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TLDP lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too long didnt play lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:29 PM - Minox: Can't wait to break my contract with my current ISP
Sep 28, 2020 1:29 PM - Minox: Lately they have been slowing down my Internet so fucking much
Sep 28, 2020 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprisingly I've had 0 real issues with Comcrap, despite everyone thinking it's the worst ISP lol
Sep 28, 2020 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond their dumbfuck data cap
Sep 28, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully in November I'll be swapping to the new fiber ISP that's doing construction in my area
Sep 28, 2020 1:43 PM - MarcusCarter: Tom, they anticipated server stress, so they allowed people to install on PC 2 days in advance of release (preload). You just couldn't play until 10PM EST last night.
Sep 28, 2020 2:01 PM - Flame: if PC's are so good why isnt they PC 2?
Sep 28, 2020 2:02 PM - Flame: explain that !
Sep 28, 2020 2:02 PM - Flame: YOU CAN'T
Sep 28, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: It didn't reach end of life yet, duh.
Sep 28, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:01 AM - Flame: if PC's are so good why isnt they PC 2? < Because PCs are good, they don't need a PC2
Sep 28, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;O;O;OO;
Sep 28, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YOU ANSWERED YOUR OWN DUMB QUESTION FLAME
Sep 28, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PC MUSTARD FACE
Sep 28, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GET FUCKED
Sep 28, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;O;
Sep 28, 2020 2:34 PM - Flame: clam down tom
Sep 28, 2020 2:34 PM - Flame: im sure PC2 will happen once we get XBox 360 2
Sep 28, 2020 2:34 PM - Flame: 
Sep 28, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See the Xboner should've been called the Xbox 720
Sep 28, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then we could have the Xbox 1080
Sep 28, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead of the retarded "Xbox Series One X S Ultra Mega Tournament Edition"
Sep 28, 2020 2:37 PM - Flame: but then how are people going to order the Xbox one X thinking its the Xbox series X
Sep 28, 2020 2:38 PM - Flame: next thing we need is the Xbox series one
Sep 28, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame we are up to like PC 7 by now
Sep 28, 2020 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8086, 80186, 286, 386, 486, 586, 686
Sep 28, 2020 2:39 PM - Flame: NERD !
Sep 28, 2020 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: PC 8 is x64
Sep 28, 2020 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're a robot, you were made by nerds
Sep 28, 2020 2:41 PM - Flame: in that case
Sep 28, 2020 2:41 PM - Flame: you're a Pokemon, you were made by furries
Sep 28, 2020 2:54 PM - Veho: By furries, for furries.
Sep 28, 2020 2:59 PM - Flame: gotta furry them all
Sep 28, 2020 3:30 PM - MichaelXD: What do I do about this?
Sep 28, 2020 3:30 PM - MichaelXD: 見たこと sister is playing loud music. It is just mid July a few days after my birthday and she claims my autism as an excuse to play loud music. What do I do about this? I can't hear my calls and I use sign language because I'm trying to have a drink of water. It's hot and she won't let me in 2018.
Sep 28, 2020 4:08 PM - p1ngpong: I am going to ban you
Sep 28, 2020 4:41 PM - MichaelXD: What?
Sep 28, 2020 4:51 PM - Lilith Valentine: Someone said furry three times
Sep 28, 2020 4:51 PM - Lilith Valentine: What do you need?
Sep 28, 2020 4:52 PM - Flame: Lilith whats the greatest pokemon game?
Sep 28, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon My Ass edition
Sep 28, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best pokemon ever
Sep 28, 2020 5:03 PM - Flame: lol
Sep 28, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o2TO5atI4rU
Sep 28, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XetlZbw67UE lol ok maybe this ones better
Sep 28, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Professor Oak "I have fucked a lot of Pokemon...." Lol
Sep 28, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-5900x-vermeer-12-core-24-thread-cpu-allegedly-up-to-5-ghz-150w-tdp/amp/
Sep 28, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame it's just 5ghz single core boost, but hey that's still something lol
Sep 28, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't they tweak cache and some other odds and ends
Sep 28, 2020 7:48 PM - OctoAori20: Imo most snipers in Splatoon 2 are just "Hurr, look at me, I can aim now with stupid freakin' aimbot" :V
Sep 28, 2020 7:52 PM - Silent_Gunner: That's what happens when you make a system so easy to hack Clippy could do it! 
Sep 28, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3fjVhAR#
Sep 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MrCEZZe
Sep 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Her hair should be so tenderized er I mean soft...
Sep 28, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like Nvidia driver update possibly fixed the "over 2ghz crash" on 3080s lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means everyone blaming caps are now dumb dumb idiots ;O;
Sep 28, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fixed how?
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Undervolting? or Underclocking? lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Veho: Bypassed some capacitors  
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just pushed my 3080 to 2030mhz lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No crashes
Sep 28, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still pulling fucktons of power lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means the issue possibly was just software issue lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna remove the OC though so I don't blow up my PSU lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, a few others are reporting similar so far
Sep 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HvTP96k Sometimes a bucket of water is not enough to soften you hair!
Sep 28, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/R49OyBC
Sep 28, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems like the issue that cards were having were with voltage fluctuations when the card swapped between normal and boost clocks lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you just set your card to static 1v instead of having it fluctuate all the time it'd be just fine lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol needed a flux capacitor
Sep 28, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I just have, set 2ghz @1v
Sep 28, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Card is currently sitting between 1875mhz->2025mhz, not breaking much of a sweat lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still hitting the 320w power limit
Sep 28, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course if I turn the power limit to 105% it sits at like 1995->2025mhz lol
Sep 28, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vaYllxV I think they are making a Happy Gilmore prequal...
Sep 28, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dyqijcU.mp4
Sep 28, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: s u c c
Sep 28, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so jealous lol
Sep 28, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/YzHvZIJ.jpg
Sep 28, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: . https://imgur.com/gallery/1IfRitx
Sep 28, 2020 11:33 PM - TomRannd: lol
Sep 29, 2020 12:04 AM - Sicklyboy: 
Sep 29, 2020 1:37 AM - OctoAori20: Well I went to the dentist today
Sep 29, 2020 1:55 AM - Sicklyboy: I need to do that one of these days
Sep 29, 2020 2:18 AM - OctoAori20: Other than some inflamed gums, my teeth are fine


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 30, 2020)

Sep 29, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26aR67axvOk
Sep 29, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/09/28/1729256/googles-epic-response-android-12-will-make-it-easier-to-install-app-stores
Sep 29, 2020 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means everyone blaming caps are now dumb dumb idiots ;O; <- they never said it was 100% the cause just that it was a likely cause
Sep 29, 2020 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: and you know, they are not wrong
Sep 29, 2020 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: cheaping out on the power filtering can indeed cause issues, and could still be a contributing cause to this issue
Sep 29, 2020 7:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: the reasoning behind that in the first place was that it was a differentiating factor between the cards that experienced issues, and the cards that didn't
Sep 29, 2020 7:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: does it seem likely that the cards that were having issues also happen to have different firmware, which has an issue with voltage adjustment? no, it seems more likely that a hardware issue was the root problem behind that
Sep 29, 2020 7:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: it just happened to be fixable in software
Sep 29, 2020 7:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: its all the same firmware, just with some parameters tweaked
Sep 29, 2020 7:31 AM - Veho: tl;dr: crappy hardware can't take higher power/frequency  ;o;
Sep 29, 2020 7:31 AM - Veho: That's why only some cards have problems.
Sep 29, 2020 7:32 AM - Veho: CHEAPASS CRAP CARDS
Sep 29, 2020 7:32 AM - Veho: ;o;
Sep 29, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.sendfilestotv.app/
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best app for sending stuff to youust
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your phone lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: no way
Sep 29, 2020 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: i use solid explorer just have a smb share mounted on both my pc and in solid explorer and copy whatever to it
Sep 29, 2020 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: if i want to transfer files from my phone, i run solid explorer there too and connect the two
Sep 29, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: https://www.cnet.com/news/amazons-new-ring-camera-is-actually-a-flying-drone-for-inside-your-home/
Sep 29, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: It's a drone that patrols your house.
Sep 29, 2020 12:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: cheaping out on the power filtering can indeed cause issues, and could still be a contributing cause to this issue < Except the crashes happened to all cards, regardless of cap arrangement
Sep 29, 2020 12:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FEs and EVGA's "totally fixed!!!" FTW3 cards also experienced crashing, it simply took longer for the fluctuations to take effect
Sep 29, 2020 12:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since MLCCs seem to be better able to handle voltage fluctuations for longer periods
Sep 29, 2020 12:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Again, the issue was _not_ with the caps, it was with Nvidia's shitty rushed drivers
Sep 29, 2020 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The differing cap arrangements only changed when the crash happened, not _if_ the crash happened
Sep 29, 2020 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The cards shouldn't have been having those kinds of voltage fluctuations in the first place
Sep 29, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Now that just sounds like technobabble.
Sep 29, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: "Captain, the fluctuations are too strong!" "Compensate!"
Sep 29, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: "Reverse polarity of the electrolytic capacitors!"
Sep 29, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/S9GsfzG.mp4
Sep 29, 2020 12:50 PM - Veho: AWW SKEET SKEET MOTHERFUCKER
Sep 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's those damn flux capacitors marty!
Sep 29, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, boy Genshin Impact sure is a heavy fucking BOTW clone lol
Sep 29, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with mad gay weeaboo shit and gacha bs
Sep 29, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And better combat ;O;
Sep 29, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like...the same exact climbing mechanics, minor enemies are basically identical, looks the same, has all those little items you can pickup (like lizards and plants and ores and shit)
Sep 29, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same cooking shit lol
Sep 29, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/thinkpad-x1-fold < Welp, there it is, a "foldable" tablet PC
Sep 29, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-7-5800x-vermeer-8-core-16-thread-zen-3-cpu-benchmark-leaks-out/amp/
Sep 29, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol folding
Sep 29, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The foldpocalypse is upon us Psi!
Sep 29, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7 folds
Sep 29, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Roll out screens when?
Sep 29, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: Create new folder.
Sep 29, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Bring me the scroll!!!"
Sep 29, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: Call me when they fold in more than one direction.
Sep 29, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is that the Samsung scroll in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?
Sep 29, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: OLED origami.
Sep 29, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: Unfolding screens. Finally, phones that are growers and not showers.
Sep 29, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Samsung Origami is just rumors!!!
Sep 29, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 29, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will TVs get in on the folding action?
Sep 29, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBF we do have those "rolling" TVs lol
Sep 29, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just, y'know, really really fucking expensive lol
Sep 29, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paint your next TV on a wall
Sep 29, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Self organizing nanites form the TV right on any surface
Sep 29, 2020 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would be a waste of nanobot tech
Sep 29, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: Spray-on TVs.
Sep 29, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: Each pixel would be completely independent, but once you spray them on a surface they connect to surrounding pixels, map their location and turn into a huge screen.
Sep 29, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want to upgrade to a larger TV just buy another can
Sep 29, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see in the future just all the walls being that so painting with normal paint would be a thing of the past
Sep 29, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lighting integrated too
Sep 29, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Animated wall paper lol
Sep 29, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye its probably going to be one of the first uses for the tech already have QLED stuff
Sep 29, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/ep4e8a/people-are-speedrunning-super-mario-64-on-the-playstation-2 < somewhere in an alternative universe, this headline would sound 100% normal
Sep 29, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, even in an universe where sony and nintendo were best buds, that wouldn't be normal
Sep 29, 2020 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: if sony and nintendo were best buds, we'd have had the snes playstation addon and sony would never have made their own console
Sep 29, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackheadCraigslist?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 29, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://adoredtv.com/5800x-benchmark-leaks-demonstrates-16-higher-performance-than-i9-10900k/amp/
Sep 29, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If that's legit and can MSRP the same as the 10900k, that'll be pretty great CPU
Sep 29, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3900x was like $500 at launch yeah? And I think the 10900k is also $500
Sep 29, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So should be possible
Sep 29, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If its about 500 I will get it lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Psi, what about the 5800XT that'll release a year later!!
Sep 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be 5% better!!
Sep 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After this CPU my computer will be done for a while lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably end up swapping the CPU cooler and PSU at some point soon
Sep 29, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then if the new Ryzen CPUs are truly super kickass I might go for like a Ryzen 5 4600/5600/whateverthefuck 600 lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Give myself a tiny bit more room for future proofing and whatnot lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe get a B550 motherboard as well, for PCIe Gen 4 stuff
Sep 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So just replacing everything ;O;
Sep 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for sure PSU and CPU cooler lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still deciding if I'll just go for a Noctua air cooler or AIO or something
Sep 29, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought you replaced the stock cooler?
Sep 29, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snowman cooler Tom you will love it
Sep 29, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did, with an Evo 212, but with the GPU pumping so much warm air into the case now it's causing CPU temps to jump lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 26 bucks well spent
Sep 29, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I saw a peak of 82C when I was benchmarking the 1v fix yesterday lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better PSU will drop case temps I promise 
Sep 29, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And Evo 212s are nice an all, but Noctua's will eat up that heat no problem lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/seasonic-focus-gm-750-750w-80-gold-psu-semi-modular-fits-all-atx-systems-fan-control-in-silent-cooling-mode-7-yr-warranty-black/6414270.p?skuId=6414270 < Probably grab this PSU
Sep 29, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seasonic = best, 750w, and 80+ gold lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a price that's pretty ok, given that PSUs are super overpriced now cuz of stock shortages
Sep 29, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am noticing that...
Sep 29, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got my fully modular EVGA one for about that.
Sep 29, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some crazy rating like 1100 watt gold
Sep 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Economic collapse inbound
Sep 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least you have a cat if food runs short lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz Covid shortages from earlier this year
Sep 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thanks Obama!
Sep 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Production stopped, so all the PSUs in stock went super fast, and then current production rates can't keep up with demand with new GPUs and new CPUs and such coming lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: China got sick so yeah
Sep 29, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I may just buy the PSU now just in case it goes out of stock lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Sep 29, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, when I get paid tomorrow lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear unemployment going back up to 600 maybe
Sep 29, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may just kiss a AOD to get fired lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, new stimulus package was submitted for review
Sep 29, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sit at home making more money than working lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Down to 2.2 trillion instead of the original 3.whatever trillion dems wanted, but still has the 1200 stimulus thing and $600 unemployment boost lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure bitch Mitch will shoot it down though
Sep 29, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God forbid them unemployed people get help to avoid dying of starvation!
Sep 29, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta pull themselves up by their bootstraps!
Sep 29, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just get a job!
Sep 29, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh!
Sep 29, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just Stop Being Poor™
Sep 29, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go back to school!!! Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could stop being poor 
Sep 29, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get a small business loan of 1 million dollars from your parents!
Sep 29, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its just so much fun though...
Sep 29, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just borrow millions of dollars from Russia!
Sep 29, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't pay income taxes like our glorious leader!
Sep 29, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish Bill Gates would adopt me lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: Dude. Please.
Sep 29, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he needs a security guard who would die to protect him lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd rather be adopted by Bezos ;O;
Sep 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's almost a trillionaire!
Sep 29, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As I lay dying i whisper "Pee on Steve Jobs grave for me..."
Sep 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately he was buried in an unmarked grave IIRC
Sep 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be my dying wish lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gonna have to piss on the whole graveyard he was buried 
Sep 29, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol fine
Sep 29, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: Bill Gates said he was paying for his kids' college but not leaving them anything in his will, so I would rather go with Bezos of Musk.
Sep 29, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure he will leave his kids something
Sep 29, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah fuck bill gates
Sep 29, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might nit be billions but lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: elon musk is nuts
Sep 29, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: gaben can adopt me
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: elon musk would probably make you change your name to some nonsense
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no Half Life 3 for you!!!
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: He can call me whatever he wants, as long as I get my hands on some of his money.
Sep 29, 2020 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: gaben can't count past 2 lo
Sep 29, 2020 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: l
Sep 29, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Animated reality TV show with gaben bezos gates and jobs ghost living in one house
Sep 29, 2020 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: animated? screw that
Sep 29, 2020 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: make it happen for real
Sep 29, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Have them compete on "Who wants to be a millionaire".
Sep 29, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Since they're all billionaires, that's actually a threat.
Sep 29, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: "Wrong answer! We take another billion."
Sep 29, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Donated to horrible charities
Sep 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or even worse, they go to...
Sep 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TAXES
Sep 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUM BUM BUM
Sep 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Denture cams for lesbians no has 1 billion dollars"
Sep 29, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: THE HORROR
Sep 29, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: donate it to good ones jeez what's wrong with you psi
Sep 29, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't throw it away
Sep 29, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Money is best wasted lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: If it gets circulated back into the economy, it's not wasted  
Sep 29, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Sep 29, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like energy it cant be destroyed lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/evga-geforce-rtx-3090-with-flip-up-lcd-gets-overclocked-to-a-blistering-258ghz/
Sep 29, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: It's like energy, it can't be destroyed, it can only be sent to China.
Sep 29, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/swearing-parrots-moved-park-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
Sep 29, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Sep 29, 2020 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: every time money circulates the rich end up with a cut and less of it ends up back in the economy
Sep 29, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: Steal from the rich, give to the poor  
Sep 29, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qkb2o7m.mp4
Sep 29, 2020 8:42 PM - Veho: Money has to circulate or there would be no economy.
Sep 29, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that looks like something straight out of hentai lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make it into a tentacle lol
Sep 29, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Automatic suppository applicator  
Sep 29, 2020 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you give money to bad charities 90% of it just end up lining the pockets of the rich
Sep 29, 2020 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's basically one of those toothbrush robots people make using a vibration motor and a chopped off toothbrush
Sep 29, 2020 10:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gjTFP3n.jpg
Sep 29, 2020 10:07 PM - Veho: PANGOLIN TITS
Sep 29, 2020 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Sep 29, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://electrek.co/2020/09/29/tesla-tsla-secures-order-tesla-semi-electric-trucks-walmart/amp/
Sep 29, 2020 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: imagine the size of the battery in one of those...
Sep 29, 2020 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Tesla Semi consumes less than two kilowatt-hours of energy per mile at Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW)" do they understand what kilowatt hours are?
Sep 29, 2020 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: that means 2 kilowatts per hour
Sep 29, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: 2 kilowatts per hour per mile makes no sense
Sep 29, 2020 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway when one of those batteries catch fire it's going to be 4th of july 
Sep 29, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh its fine as long as its not hauling gasoly
Sep 29, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gasoline even lol
Sep 29, 2020 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If some person ever invents a way to convert heat into electricity from the air electric vehicles will be awesome
Sep 29, 2020 11:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Infinite range would be liberating
Sep 29, 2020 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Negative energy use air conditioner
Sep 29, 2020 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it may as well be hauling gasoline
Sep 29, 2020 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: not enough heat in the air to do that i think
Sep 29, 2020 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/microsoft-flight-simulator-black-hole-glitch-interstellar/amp/
Sep 30, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/ep4e8a/people-are-speedrunning-super-mario-64-on-the-playstation-2
Sep 30, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WTSMHSY?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Sep 30, 2020 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ordered that... Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 1, 2020)

Sep 30, 2020 4:31 AM - OctoAori20: The more Nintendo lets these kiddie amibot-using twits ruin Splatoon 2, the more I D/C my matches LOL
Sep 30, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aLX8BTL
Sep 30, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only way to win is not to play
Sep 30, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32958353696.html?pid=808_0000_0101&spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.105d4f8cqhJfvY&browser_id=18756732523649bbabb5a0251bcca69d&aff_trace_key=178aca382a484b589fa858e7f28982cc-1596379209485-07269-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=174ddb26d5ed129661510a2494841bd900d58a0118&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HLB1pcztNmzqK1RjSZFpq6ykSXXa3.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
Sep 30, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lpIWCzxxxPY
Sep 30, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig
Sep 30, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: The Real Jdbye, "kilowatt hour" doesn't mean "kilowatt per hour", it means "working one hour at one kilowatt". It's a measure of energy.
Sep 30, 2020 7:26 AM - Veho: Kilowatthour per mile makes perfect sense. It's how much energy it spends to move one mile.
Sep 30, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kilowatt-hour
Sep 30, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WC5PQWdIDQY
Sep 30, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HGckGHe
Sep 30, 2020 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: The Real Jdbye, "kilowatt hour" doesn't mean "kilowatt per hour", it means "working one hour at one kilowatt". It's a measure of energy. <- same thing
Sep 30, 2020 9:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't make sense, because it's *not* working one hour at one kilowatt
Sep 30, 2020 9:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's working one mile at one kilowatt
Sep 30, 2020 9:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is no time factor
Sep 30, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: Read the definition.
Sep 30, 2020 9:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i did
Sep 30, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: It is a unit of energy. Energy is power times time.
Sep 30, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: A kilowatt is power output but it doesn't say how much energy is spent.
Sep 30, 2020 9:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: battery capacity is measured in mAh, power consumption is always measured in amps or watts
Sep 30, 2020 9:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes it does actually
Sep 30, 2020 9:40 AM - Veho: How?
Sep 30, 2020 9:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: you drive at 10 kw for one hour, that's 10 kwh
Sep 30, 2020 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i see what you mean
Sep 30, 2020 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's just a really weird way of measuring it
Sep 30, 2020 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: but it makes sense
Sep 30, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: If you drive for one hour at 10kW, that's 10kWh, but how far did you get?
Sep 30, 2020 9:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: 5 miles 
Sep 30, 2020 9:45 AM - Veho: So the energy expenditure is 2 kWh per mile. And there you go  
Sep 30, 2020 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: why aren't they using Ah?
Sep 30, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's how battery capacity is usually measured
Sep 30, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: Because they're not talking about battery capacity, but the energy efficiency.
Sep 30, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: How much energy it takes to move it one mile.
Sep 30, 2020 9:52 AM - Veho: Like kilometers per liter, or miles per gallon, for gas.
Sep 30, 2020 9:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're talking about how much battery capacity is used per mile
Sep 30, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: -_-
Sep 30, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's what energy efficiency is
Sep 30, 2020 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's the same thing <.<
Sep 30, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: They're comparing operating costs with the cost of a diesel truck.
Sep 30, 2020 9:59 AM - Veho: If you multiply the 2kWh with the price of electricity per kWh, you will get how much it costs to drive it one mile.
Sep 30, 2020 10:00 AM - Veho: And you can compare that with the miles per gallon value of a diesel truck, and the price of a gallon of diesel.
Sep 30, 2020 10:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: okay
Sep 30, 2020 10:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's fair
Sep 30, 2020 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: makes sense when you put it that way
Sep 30, 2020 11:05 AM - Jayro: I have an AMD 3800X CPU. Just thought I'd brag about it here.
Sep 30, 2020 11:27 AM - DinohScene: I have an AMD Phenom II X6 1090T, just thought I'd brag about it here.
Sep 30, 2020 11:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: 3800x isn't much to brag about 
Sep 30, 2020 11:28 AM - DinohScene: neither is a Phenom : D
Sep 30, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im waiting for the 5800X
Sep 30, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Impatient of course lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:29 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fl_02ZSmCs
Sep 30, 2020 12:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, I have a Cyrix Cx486DLC, get on my level ;O;
Sep 30, 2020 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:29 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fl_02ZSmCs < That looks neat, but let me guess, a dumb high price tag? Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh $150, that's not too bad I guess lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: $150 with Pi included.
Sep 30, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: If the components are decent quality that's not a bad price.
Sep 30, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: If Pi-based handhelds float your boat, that is.
Sep 30, 2020 12:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's odd they're using the CM3 Lite version and integrated a MSD card slot instead of just using one of the Compute Modules that has storage built in lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I guess maybe it's cheaper for them to integrate the MSD slot and such as opposed to paying the $5 or whatever extra CM3s with storage cost lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: Probably.
Sep 30, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Every cent counts.
Sep 30, 2020 12:42 PM - PineappleGod: 
Sep 30, 2020 12:42 PM - PineappleGod: welp
Sep 30, 2020 12:42 PM - PineappleGod: nvm
Sep 30, 2020 12:42 PM - PineappleGod: *sigh*
Sep 30, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I ordered new RAM lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why?
Sep 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: B die lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gimmie your old RAM ;O;
Sep 30, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3600 so its faster lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its just 32GBs of Intel RAM you would hate it plus I suspect it has gone bsd maybe lol or its my CPUs memory controller
Sep 30, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RAM swap will tell me for sure
Sep 30, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't care, give it up ;O;
Sep 30, 2020 12:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will lol cant cost much to ship lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just shove em in an envelope
Sep 30, 2020 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure they'll be fine!
Sep 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Newegg style? Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So glad I didn't order a 3080 from Newegg lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That shit was fucked up 
Sep 30, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pushed my 3080 to 2100mhz yesterday lol
Sep 30, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nice!
Sep 30, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just boost clocks, so wasn't like 2100mhz stable all the time, but added a couple FPS to some games lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprised it actually went that high 
Sep 30, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was mostly hovering like 1800-1900mhz for normal clocks, so that was cool
Sep 30, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect in like 2 more gens they might crack 3Ghz
Sep 30, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 whole GHZ!
Sep 30, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just need to push the memory now, see how high that goes lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly you can push it to a whole 20gbps lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WTSMHSY?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Sep 30, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My new new lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta prep up for a faster CPU
Sep 30, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About to order the PSU lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More power to the dilithium crystals and reverse the tachyon flow!!
Sep 30, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice that it's semi-modular, get to get rid of all the wire spaghetti in the case lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my modular PSU it helped
Sep 30, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus the case helped lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im still terrible at cable management but it works lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I take my time I can do a good job
Sep 30, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But god am I lazy
Sep 30, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do what feels like what will make my life easier to swap stuff not looks
Sep 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first case I built in had basically no good options to cable manage so I didn't bother lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The second case I built in same, I think
Sep 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I got my bigass fucking full sized ATX case and had plenty of space so I did a good job there
Sep 30, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Skytech PC so I didn't do anything there lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How is long term review of Skytech?
Sep 30, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It seems pretty solid to me
Sep 30, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like its nit perfect out if the box but it seems like lots of room to grow
Sep 30, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still working, so 10/10 lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlike say a Dell where every upgrade is made a pain in the ass
Sep 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only change from their original build I'd make is better RAM
Sep 30, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise it's been fine lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well maybe I fix that for you lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have my new RAM tomorrow so maybe soon lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some RAM packaging here I can put it in
Sep 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then a bubble wrap envelope
Sep 30, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Part of the problem is the Mobo, it only supports 3200mhz, but I have to use XMP to get it there so it takes a bit of a hit on CAS lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Say some prayers over it "Ohh gods of UPS if it pleases thee pee upon a different package and rape not my dog..."
Sep 30, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the RAM I have now is only 3200
Sep 30, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GTG2T7L/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=ddr4+3200+32gb&qid=1601472837&sprefix=DDR4+3200+&sr=8-3
Sep 30, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My current RAM and its not Samsung B Die 
Sep 30, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get me wrong its pretty fast and lots of it but I want more lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Ill probably send it next week
Sep 30, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I still have your address lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-to-launch-ryzen-9-5900x-and-ryzen-7-5800x-on-october-20th
Sep 30, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I won't have to wait long?
Sep 30, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah that'll be nice
Sep 30, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame they're doing the dumb "BIG STUFF FIRST, MID RANGE STUFF LATER HAHAHA" thing lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: Too many people would decide they don't really need the most expensive option, if the mid range stuff was also available.
Sep 30, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh I am gonna maybe go 5900X lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If its like 600 dollars?
Sep 30, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5800X would also be nice
Sep 30, 2020 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you'll definitely need 12c/24t!
Sep 30, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: 12 cores, 24 threads?
Sep 30, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes!
Sep 30, 2020 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5900x supposed to be 12c/24t, 5800x is just a measly 8c/16t
Sep 30, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need those threads for email!!!
Sep 30, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like some kind of PEASANT CPU
Sep 30, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is porn multi threaded?
Sep 30, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: Yes, if you open multiple tabs.
Sep 30, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could have 24 separate windows of porn open at the same time!
Sep 30, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Each one with it's own thread!!
Sep 30, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sold
Sep 30, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If only I could stack the CPUs
Sep 30, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna need Epyc CPUs for that ;O;
Sep 30, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 5950X sounds nice
Sep 30, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposed to be 16c 32t
Sep 30, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I am, with just my potato 6c/12t 
Sep 30, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LIKE SOME KIND OF PEASANT
Sep 30, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol at least its newer than my 2700X
Sep 30, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I will leave my living room PC as it is, seems well balanced
Sep 30, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although for some tasks my 2700X might be faster?
Sep 30, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For stuff that can use all cores and such yeah lol
Sep 30, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the IPC improvements in Zen 2 makes the gap pretty short lol
Sep 30, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Plex makes use of my entire system
Sep 30, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like zero waiting for transcodes
Sep 30, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just depends on how many streams are running all at once lol
Sep 30, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had two 1080 streams at one time
Sep 30, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But thats not a lot
Sep 30, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's nothing lol
Sep 30, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your system can probably do like 10 transcodes at a time maybe?
Sep 30, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've heard if you do GPU encoding you can get like a 3 or 4 year old Quadro for cheapish and get like 20 transcodes at once lol
Sep 30, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Sep 30, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/seagrams-heiress-clare-bronfman-sentencing-sex-slave-case.amp
Sep 30, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait thats not legal? Damn
Sep 30, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: Owning slaves? No, no it's not.
Sep 30, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex Slaves?
Sep 30, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean what a job... Sign me up! Lol
Sep 30, 2020 5:19 PM - Veho: You're not a slave if you're willing and getting paid. Sex wage slave, maybe?
Sep 30, 2020 5:19 PM - Veho: Sex salaried worker.
Sep 30, 2020 5:19 PM - Veho: Working stiff  
Sep 30, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: I just had raw pizza.
Sep 30, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: So I scraped the toppings off and ate them with bread.
Sep 30, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: But seriously, fuck those guys. Never again.
Sep 30, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: I ate a pizza from them once before, 5 years ago.
Sep 30, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: That one was raw too.
Sep 30, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: 
Sep 30, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gross
Sep 30, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: But I decided to give them another chance. I figured, most of the staff from back then have rotated out by now, what are the odds the new crew doesn't know how to make pizza either?
Sep 30, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: Pretty good odds, as it turns out.
Sep 30, 2020 6:10 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Sep 30, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: Sup puro.
Sep 30, 2020 6:11 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Sep 30, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew go away
Sep 30, 2020 6:13 PM - Clsupreme: Where is the download link for the rom or is there not one?
Sep 30, 2020 6:13 PM - pyromaniac123: 
Sep 30, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: Long time no see. How are you?
Sep 30, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jk nice to see you pyro
Sep 30, 2020 7:07 PM - DinohScene: yo pyro!
Sep 30, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: Dammit Tom you scared him away  
Sep 30, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ;O;
Sep 30, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-combo-pi-v2-1-1-0-0-bios-firmware-now-available-for-msi-motherboards-support-next-gen-ryzen-cpus/amp/
Sep 30, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/upvpXVV.jpg
Sep 30, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thanks I hate it lol
Sep 30, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Road rage https://imgur.com/gallery/VicGebv
Sep 30, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: Ouch.
Sep 30, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP that guy
Sep 30, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: It was his car, too.
Sep 30, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: It's like something out of GTA. When you run a guy over with his own car, and get the irony bonus.
Sep 30, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: Wait, GTA doesn't have that.
Sep 30, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: I was thinking some other car stealing game.
Sep 30, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it should
Sep 30, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: https://www.mobygames.com/images/shots/l/120964-payback-game-boy-advance-screenshot-you-get-the-irony-bonus.png
Sep 30, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: Payback again.
Sep 30, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 30, 2020 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMS89OPDLYg
Sep 30, 2020 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks like I'm getting one of these
Sep 30, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isnt that a Mel Gibson movie?
Sep 30, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Payback I mean lol
Sep 30, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jEgLdRu27v0
Sep 30, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: TRJ, don't crash.
Sep 30, 2020 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'll do my best
Sep 30, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: max 20 km/h by law anyway so I won't be going very fast
Sep 30, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Dunno, it looked like it was going faster in places.
Sep 30, 2020 8:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: in that video? yes
Sep 30, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but I'll have it locked to 20
Sep 30, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: miiiight take it up to 25 or 30 once I'm confident and the road is empty, it I'm going out of the city
Sep 30, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: for short distances there's no need
Sep 30, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Wife has a Xiaomi scooter, runs great, she's very happy with it.
Sep 30, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it goes up to 60km/h max
Sep 30, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: I'm too fat to ride it  ;O;
Sep 30, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Me too 
Sep 30, 2020 9:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: This says 170 kg max
Sep 30, 2020 9:02 PM - Veho: Okay, that would work  
Sep 30, 2020 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not going to get very good mileage, but it seems powerful enough and well enough built
Sep 30, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: I'm just curious, why are you getting a 60km/h scooter if you're going to keep it locked at 20?
Sep 30, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: the advertised 60 km range is with a 75 kg driver, on a completely level road, at 20 km/h
Sep 30, 2020 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: because they're only ones that can take my weight
Sep 30, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: with a more powerful engine and solid build comes higher max speed, it's all tied together
Sep 30, 2020 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only*
Sep 30, 2020 9:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless they artificially limit the speed to 20, which most of these don't because they sell worldwide
Sep 30, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: Oh, I thought you were saying it can reach 60 km/h when it's unlocked.
Sep 30, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: You said "it goes up to 60km/h max"
Sep 30, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: Anyway. Looks like a decent ride.
Sep 30, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can reach 60 km/h if I unlock that from the app yes, though probably not with my weight
Sep 30, 2020 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a bunch of settings in the appc
Sep 30, 2020 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: out of the box it's supposed to come limited to 20km/h, but you can change it in the app (which makes it not entirely legal, but eh)
Sep 30, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/charge-your-switch-every-six-months-says-nintendo-1845225010/amp
Sep 30, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My RAM is in Opa Locka Florida lol
Sep 30, 2020 10:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally never heard of the place.
Sep 30, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/30/nyregion/clare-bronfman-nxivm-keith-raniere-sentence.html
Sep 30, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex cult..... Hmmmm I wouldn't mind starting one of those....
Sep 30, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All hail Dongus!!!
Sep 30, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super Kami Lord Dongus!!!
Sep 30, 2020 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4eiYkf1
Sep 30, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tihQfyg
Sep 30, 2020 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bestbuy says my PSU will be here Friday, so that's nice
Sep 30, 2020 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: do Nintendo think people leave their switches that long unplayed? 
Sep 30, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I certainly have
Sep 30, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, it's kinda a silly warning lol
Sep 30, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet maybe for those people who bought like a Switch Lite after having a Switch or something
Sep 30, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My RAM is supposed to be here by 9PM tomorrow but I have to work so it will sit for a few days lol
Sep 30, 2020 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: the warning makes sense for an older device that's no longer in active use for many
Sep 30, 2020 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i first tried to charge my psp-2000 for a while the battery lid popped off
Sep 30, 2020 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: in a while*
Sep 30, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0Mg48Or
Sep 30, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/nintendo-leak-game-boy-advance-ds-successor/
Oct 1, 2020 12:31 AM - Megadriver94: WHo has even worse servers than the other: Epic with the Epic store or Ubisoft with Uplay?
Oct 1, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Servers as in just web servers for their stores? Presumably Epic, seeing how they're trying to be a dedicated storefront for multiple publishers vs Ubisoft who just deals with their games


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 2, 2020)

Oct 1, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn servers
Oct 1, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/LeIrcqa
Oct 1, 2020 8:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YnXukoN.jpg
Oct 1, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eXbXlah.mp4
Oct 1, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the vacation description did mention a river ride....
Oct 1, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/Gm8mvRP
Oct 1, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/NwvZrDt
Oct 1, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/First-Atari-VCS-consoles-leave-factory-bound-for-long-suffering-Indiegogo-backers.496271.0.html
Oct 1, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 1, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor idiots who bought that
Oct 1, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cSB9Ym5.jpg
Oct 1, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom I thought that they would never get them
Oct 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same
Oct 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly they could end up being kinda valuable as a collectors item
Oct 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I assume almost no more will be made.
Oct 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well these initial ones are the "collectors" edition things
Oct 1, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 6000 of those being made
Oct 1, 2020 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: when has a PC ever become a collectors item?
Oct 1, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some PCs are worth a fair bit lol check ebay for prices
Oct 1, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple IIgs gets pretty expensive and older stuff is always going up I think Hotwheels PCs are expensive now too
Oct 1, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amigas un working order are a bit high in my opinion lol
Oct 1, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: That "don't press button with genitalia" pic is photoshopped, the original was "genetalia".
Oct 1, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: Notice the wonky "i".
Oct 1, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 1, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean normal PCs Psi
Oct 1, 2020 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: this isn't like a limited quantity or anything and it's just normal PC hardware and runs the same things a normal PC does but worse
Oct 1, 2020 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: as for the hot wheels and barbie PCs i doubt many bought them to begin with and they are all ticking time bombs most already broken
Oct 1, 2020 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: every collector who wants an atari PC already had a chance to back the fundraiser
Oct 1, 2020 4:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gjTFP3n.jpg
Oct 1, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks Klingon lol
Oct 1, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/09/30/woman-forced-to-forfeit-lotto-prize-after-usps-loses-ticket/amp/
Oct 1, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YKURr_YoNXI
Oct 1, 2020 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: this repost again
Oct 1, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pP0NNaR.jpg
Oct 1, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 1, 2020 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Oct 1, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/G56XZxJIlgI
Oct 1, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BTYmv0q
Oct 1, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-5900x-12-core-24-thread-zen-3-cpu-benchmark-leak-out/amp/
Oct 1, 2020 7:41 PM - OctoAori20: >Minecraft, an overrated, cringy game, now in Smash Bros.
Oct 1, 2020 7:42 PM - OctoAori20: Way to absolutely murder Smash Bros. to its death there, higher-ups at Nintendo
Oct 1, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is literally nothing cringy about minecraft
Oct 1, 2020 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can't be cringy
Oct 1, 2020 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a sandbox game, there's no story, no dialogue, no forced memes
Oct 1, 2020 8:06 PM - mthrnite: minecraft just is.
Oct 1, 2020 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: indeed
Oct 1, 2020 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: right, you used to join tempcraft occasionally didn't you
Oct 1, 2020 8:10 PM - OctoAori20: Nah
Oct 1, 2020 8:10 PM - OctoAori20: Minecraft has been made absolute cringe 'cause a majority of the Youtube crowd have done so
Oct 1, 2020 8:54 PM - Arras: that doesn't even make sense
Oct 1, 2020 8:55 PM - Arras: you may not like the content creators but that doesn't make the game itself bad
Oct 1, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Oct 1, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't blame the game for what the players do
Oct 1, 2020 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: just don't go on the servers where they play...
Oct 1, 2020 9:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: and don't watch them lol
Oct 1, 2020 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does not affect your gameplay experience whatsoever
Oct 1, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just play Sims 3 its slightly less boring
Oct 1, 2020 9:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh...
Oct 1, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least you can torture the sims for entertainment lol
Oct 1, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to deny them access to bathrooms for some odd reason lol
Oct 1, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/puMYeBRTsHs
Oct 1, 2020 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: the social worker in sims 1 fucking hacks
Oct 1, 2020 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: when she came to steal my baby i quickly walled it in on all 4 sides and she noclipped
Oct 1, 2020 10:06 PM - Kyouhei: Smh that's why you delete the social worker instead
Oct 1, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/CnIlsJgv8PM
Oct 1, 2020 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: couldn't do that
Oct 1, 2020 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: my hacks aren't powerful enough 
Oct 2, 2020 12:00 AM - TomRannd: yet...
Oct 2, 2020 12:58 AM - OctoAori20: Minecraft is still cringe :V
Oct 2, 2020 12:58 AM - OctoAori20: The higher-ups are absolute idiots for strongarming Sakurai
Oct 2, 2020 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: you're cringe
Oct 2, 2020 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: calling minecraft cringe is cringe
Oct 2, 2020 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: using the word "cringe" to describe a thing is cringe
Oct 2, 2020 1:51 AM - TomRannd: this comeback right here is screenshot worthy
Oct 2, 2020 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's 12yo speak
Oct 2, 2020 2:51 AM - OctoAori20: Says the loser who likes Minecraft, Minecraft is garbage and had its heyday back in the 2010s and the entire resurgence of it is BS
Oct 2, 2020 2:53 AM - TomRannd: something tells me you don't like it cause you're bad.
Oct 2, 2020 2:53 AM - TomRannd: but i understand that feeling, it's like that with basketball for me
Oct 2, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its boring, like there is no spines being ripped out or demons shooting flaming skulls or anything....
Oct 2, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cant even lol
Oct 2, 2020 3:22 AM - TomRannd: damn
Oct 2, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The best thing about Minecraft is the explosions at least it has those lol
Oct 2, 2020 3:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the ensuing 0.5 fps
Oct 2, 2020 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet RTX really helps with that lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 3, 2020)

Oct 2, 2020 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5mac.com/2020/10/01/self-healing-display/amp/
Oct 2, 2020 5:59 AM - Sicklyboy: ruh roh - https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1311892190680014849
Oct 2, 2020 5:59 AM - Sicklyboy: Trump's got the rona
Oct 2, 2020 6:11 AM - gregory-samba: The surival rate of COVID is so high that most people don't even get sick.
Oct 2, 2020 6:11 AM - gregory-samba: I'll be praying for them regardless.
Oct 2, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://people.com/food/popeyes-adding-chocolate-stuffed-beignets-to-menus-nationwide/?amp=true
Oct 2, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump will be fine, at least for 4 more years 
Oct 2, 2020 7:16 AM - Flame: 4 more years... and then for ever.
Oct 2, 2020 7:18 AM - Flame: like Kim Il-sung
Oct 2, 2020 7:18 AM - Flame: then his son like Kim Jong-il
Oct 2, 2020 7:18 AM - Flame: then his grandson like Kim Jong-un
Oct 2, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BuDoQT8
Oct 2, 2020 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kim Jong Bong was the best
Oct 2, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jDgB7tN
Oct 2, 2020 7:34 AM - Veho: Kim Chi is best.
Oct 2, 2020 7:40 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mRQK0E2
Oct 2, 2020 8:23 AM - DinohScene: Kim Fatty the Third
Oct 2, 2020 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kim possible!!!
Oct 2, 2020 9:06 AM - Veho: 
Oct 2, 2020 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/8XzkZry
Oct 2, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/EHnXBi7
Oct 2, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: I don't want to look at that dog. That dog is scary.
Oct 2, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/RyQnYj3
Oct 2, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kVNYDXU.jpg
Oct 2, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: Well I'll never shitpost on Yelp again.
Oct 2, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0U783DN.jpg
Oct 2, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/uqjyNLQ
Oct 2, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/MmU17TN
Oct 2, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/COv1sQU
Oct 2, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: °O°
Oct 2, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The eyes have it!
Oct 2, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: 
Oct 2, 2020 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump will be fine, at least for 4 more years  < He'll get the best care our tax dollars can buy and then when he winds up being fine he'll downplay Covid and all the morons will see that as confirmation the virus is a hoax lol
Oct 2, 2020 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND THEN WE'LL ALL DIE
Oct 2, 2020 12:48 PM - DinohScene: move to Europe whilst you still can!!
Oct 2, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom admit it at least Trump isn't boring lol
Oct 2, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (My criteria for being a president is pretty low)
Oct 2, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't like politicians lol
Oct 2, 2020 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instead of a debate they should box....
Oct 2, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No matter who wins you get to see a politician get beat up
Oct 2, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every American wins lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mike Tyson 2024
Oct 2, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, PSU is out for delivery today 
Oct 2, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You will nit be sorry 
Oct 2, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not even lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone typing very sleepy lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had like 1.5 hours of sleep in the last like 30 hours
Oct 2, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to install RAM today but it depends on if I get sleep today
Oct 2, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, who needs sleep when you have RAM??
Oct 2, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know right.... Lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't understand is all the booting issues
Oct 2, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Clean install but if I reseat the RAM jt will boot a few times fine
Oct 2, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then just stop
Oct 2, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So its RAM or maybe need to reinstall BIOS
Oct 2, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or the memory controller in ye old 2700X is toast?
Oct 2, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It could also be the SSD is going bad?
Oct 2, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But its like pretty new and 2TBs and I keep it like under 1TB
Oct 2, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be any of those, yeah lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SSD should probably be fine though
Oct 2, 2020 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: whats the issue bsod or not posting or what?
Oct 2, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I hate what ever this issue is because there is no error codes
Oct 2, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just black screen after the BIOS screen
Oct 2, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like nothing lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: ahh my desktop has issues booting but it doesn't even get to the bios screen or make any post beeps
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: my old desktop i mean
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: have to power cycle 3-4 times sometimes
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think it's the PSU
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So replacing RAM now see what happens then CPU in a bit
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: same issue with waking up from sleep too
Oct 2, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Does you mobo have any error code display or beep codes or anything?
Oct 2, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i replaced the cpu didn't help, and i memtest86'd the ram
Oct 2, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it should be nothing every part is high end expensive and fairly new lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: shit happens, the manufacturing process isn't perfect, that's why we have warranty
Oct 2, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom that is rhe weird part there is a LCD with numbers on thebmobi but its fine
Oct 2, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Warranty I aint got time for that just buy new stuff till it works lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Send my old parts to Tom lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just never reboot your PC, problem solved!
Oct 2, 2020 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wouldn't expect reseating the ram to make any difference, unless it's just dirty/corroded ram slots
Oct 2, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that part drives me crazy
Oct 2, 2020 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: or pins on the ram sticks
Oct 2, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Tom can get them working (change of mobo)
Oct 2, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I have bought the 2 best types of RAM lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GTG2T7L/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=ram&qid=1601644695&sr=8-4
Oct 2, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old RAM
Oct 2, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WTSMHSY?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Oct 2, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New kit
Oct 2, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will help me narrow down the problem or fix it lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:22 PM - Paper-Animater: What does the shoutbox do?
Oct 2, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: Lurks, mostly.
Oct 2, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The first rule of shout box is you don't talk about shout box.
Oct 2, 2020 1:24 PM - Paper-Animater: oh
Oct 2, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:25 PM - Paper-Animater: i have to ask, can you stream o2ds with homebrew yet?
Oct 2, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Check in the 3DS section
Oct 2, 2020 1:26 PM - Paper-Animater: ah, i thought this SB was just for the 3ds
Oct 2, 2020 1:27 PM - Paper-Animater: sorry
Oct 2, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Project Mayhem!
Oct 2, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the shitbox is completely separate from all the forums
Oct 2, 2020 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a place for people to chat about stuff. If you want help with anything, you should ask on the forums themselves
Oct 2, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like Thunderdome but with memes
Oct 2, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Paper-Animater with HzMod but its slow (low fps)
Oct 2, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/Cno2BWK
Oct 2, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: The shoutbox is like a sandbox. You can do whatever you want in it, but it's mostly full of shit.
Oct 2, 2020 1:48 PM - DinohScene: litterbox
Oct 2, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: can confirm, that's probably why the sand i ate as a kid tasted weird
Oct 2, 2020 4:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONYflj0I2QI 
Oct 2, 2020 5:01 PM - DinohScene: hey SAK!
Oct 2, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/FeEGmj2
Oct 2, 2020 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=379oevm2fho
Oct 2, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cD730aI reminds me of that Jaws thing from Back to the Future
Oct 2, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JxtXJOB
Oct 2, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well installed new RAM it's working... lol
Oct 2, 2020 6:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aLAmpcM.gif
Oct 2, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EVico1z
Oct 2, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/b4hmbrc
Oct 2, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/E158spP.jpeg
Oct 2, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/mhljw26lepq51.jpg Hmmm yeah that has a few bugs in it...
Oct 2, 2020 7:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2wR1iu3
Oct 2, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen people just put a wall up inside a garage to turn it into a room lol but usually they remove the door opener lol
Oct 2, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from 750w PSU land!~
Oct 2, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 7:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to OC the 3080 and try out that OC tool released for Ryzen a few days ago lol
Oct 2, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just keep it at 2.1ghz though lol
Oct 2, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'll push the memory clocks up a bit now lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Temps better?
Oct 2, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, they're the same 
Oct 2, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I installed my RAM it works fine now
Oct 2, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU just pushes lots of heat lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Swapping PSU wasn't gonna change anything
Oct 2, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably did just not enough lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sits stable at 2100mhz and memory at 20gbps lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that RAM lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 99% sure my old RAM is bad now lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP RAM
Oct 2, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda sucks it was good enough  new RAM is better but I had zero reason to replace it beyond being broken
Oct 2, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh well, shit happens lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can still send it to you, might work for you? Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would definitely run it through some tests if it does boot
Oct 2, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I can't say no to free RAM ;O;
Oct 2, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lo
Oct 2, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already have it boxed up just throwing in a bubble envelope at ups lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you did end up getting a new PSU after all Tom 
Oct 2, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And my RAM was my issue lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did, found a Seasonic 750W actually in stock so just decided to grab it lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you replace it already Psi?
Oct 2, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it works great I can reboot and everything lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the XMP has it at 3603Mhz and it doesn't like that lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 3466 is fine until I get my 5800X
Oct 2, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or 5900X lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't like the RGB stuff but I will say my old RAM was more cooler?
Oct 2, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now ro turn it off and never look at it again lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/ZdoyQVU.png < eyyy, that's like a whole 500 points better lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Oct 2, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The power of OC! Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OHMs law compels you!!!!
Oct 2, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to play some old shit that doesn't stress the GPU at all!
Oct 2, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: May your clocks be high and your temps low! Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I recommend the Resident Evil 3 remake lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its on the girls page
Oct 2, 2020 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been playing Serious Sam 3 the last couple days before I try out 4, and it's been pushing 2100mhz the whole time lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already own RE3, and it's bad ;O;
Oct 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They cut too much shit 
Oct 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it looked nice?
Oct 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I only really like 4 to be honest
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked OG 3, RE 2 Remake, and RE7 pretty much lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest are ehhh
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not 4? Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1 didn't age well, and RE 2 Remake I think is better than the OG lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could never get into 4 lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard they are remastering 4 again lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried the PC version and the Wii version and the GC version lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii version is best version lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 version ironically the first one I played lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just didn't feel very fun lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh use hacks it gets way more fun lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited ammo no reload and infinite money lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've watched a couple playthroughs of it lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm panzer dragoon?
Oct 2, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have not installed it no time lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played it when it came out on the Switch, was also super disappointing lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was barely a remake, they just retextured it and updated models and called it good lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it still feels like outdated ass
Oct 2, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe if they added RTX?
Oct 2, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got Quake II RTX ;O;
Oct 2, 2020 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you like it?
Oct 2, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was kinda cool lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was nice I guess lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wasn't like "mindblowing!!!" like they touted it as 
Oct 2, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was just Quake II but slightly better looking than stock lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I grabbed Control, but I still haven't gotten around to installing that lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh I got bored like half way lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 2, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get like 150fps in Serious Sam 3 at 4k 
Oct 2, 2020 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so like 120 for me
Oct 2, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/gif/xKMjoVC
Oct 2, 2020 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom really? for me quake 2 rtx looked like a completely different game when i saw gameplay of it
Oct 2, 2020 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think people necessarily meant it looks good enough to rival modern AAAs when they said it was mindblowing but it definitely made it look about 20 years newer
Oct 2, 2020 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to compare to how it used to look
Oct 2, 2020 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom have you tried minecraft rtx yet?
Oct 2, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: or fortnite rtx? 
Oct 2, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: or wow rtx lol
Oct 2, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like all the top streamer games are getting rtx
Oct 2, 2020 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: soon probably dota 2 and lol with rtx too even though it's completely pointless in those games
Oct 2, 2020 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: well that's more esports but still popular streamer games
Oct 2, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: hearthstone with rtx lol
Oct 2, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it sounds like a meme but watch it happen
Oct 2, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know companies are gonna do it just so they can brag about it and get cheap marketing
Oct 2, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: even when it doesn't matter at all
Oct 2, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/ZdoyQVU.png < eyyy, that's like a whole 500 points better lol > https://i.imgur.com/YJHdw94.png < aww yeeee, pushed it a tiny bit more and got 100 more points 
Oct 2, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's the best this thing is gonna do with current power limits on the card lol
Oct 2, 2020 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: what day is it? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 4, 2020)

Oct 3, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5TtOd5M_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 3, 2020 6:23 AM - Veho: LOLPIRACY
Oct 3, 2020 6:23 AM - Veho: That guy better be careful, he could be arrested for inciting a federal crime or some bullshit.
Oct 3, 2020 6:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1gBEQE3.jpg
Oct 3, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He Can’t Stop https://imgur.com/gallery/uLSh3Kw
Oct 3, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8BumnVT
Oct 3, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yEYRiIi
Oct 3, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lOh1VQN
Oct 3, 2020 9:34 AM - Veho: Cooking with melons.
Oct 3, 2020 11:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r7zisn7.jpg
Oct 3, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cJNPCcG
Oct 3, 2020 12:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay0AtiTfIVk
Oct 3, 2020 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho she is hot, and her food looks awesome!
Oct 3, 2020 12:55 PM - Flame: what food?
Oct 3, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Have you heard of jacket potatoes? Well she has sweater potatoes  
Oct 3, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 3, 2020 1:26 PM - Flame: more like sweet sweet melons
Oct 3, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YpqkWHZ.mp4
Oct 3, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9FgoiZv.mp4
Oct 3, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/104557677 < awwww shit, look at that beauty
Oct 3, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How could someone give something like that away??
Oct 3, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn good price on it right now
Oct 3, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sre it will go up lll
Oct 3, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd buy one and make it a sleeper PC
Oct 3, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stickers lots of stickers
Oct 3, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Put my 3080 in that sucker
Oct 3, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would put like some mid range parts in it a bunch of emulators with all the hotwheels games
Oct 3, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe make some hotwheels thumb drives
Oct 3, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41nJtdpD4IL._AC_.jpg
Oct 3, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: You can't possibly use any other controller with that PC.
Oct 3, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol not after seeing it no
Oct 3, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's beautiful
Oct 3, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: "This game controller gives boys access to "Race the World", an exclusive online 3D racing game"
Oct 3, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: "Each Car-Tridge, when loaded into the controller, shows up on screen and enables a boy to race with all the attributes of that exact car. "
Oct 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: I wonder what happens if a girl tries to use it  
Oct 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: It tells her to make it a sandwich or something.
Oct 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/Hot-Wheels-Turbo-Driver-Controller/dp/B00199LDRA
Oct 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $17, what a steal!
Oct 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think you can post that here Psi Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban ban ban
Oct 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: S·ê·x Machine.
Oct 3, 2020 8:11 PM - Flame: got your back psionic
Oct 3, 2020 8:11 PM - Flame: if you know what i mean
Oct 3, 2020 8:11 PM - Flame: 
Oct 3, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Irs a sex robot lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its
Oct 3, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AltraTech-Practice-Life-Sized-Phlebotomy-Venipuncture/dp/B082M9H47J/ref=mp_s_a_1_12_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=sex+robot&qid=1601756243&sr=8-12-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzSTVGRUY4VDVFUlIyJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMzY0NTEwMlNZWU1EVlNHUTc4SiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNjI3MDEyMlJMRFlPSDFQRzFDRyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9tdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dD
Oct 3, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: The heroin practice set.
Oct 3, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: Learn everything you need to know through fun educational activities!
Oct 3, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: How to find a vein? How to insert the needle?
Oct 3, 2020 8:25 PM - Veho: Spoon and lighter sold separately.
Oct 3, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 3, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/joao-silva/cpu-z-benchmark-score-for-amd-ryzen-9-5900x-surfaces/
Oct 3, 2020 9:49 PM - p1ngpong: is telegram down?
Oct 3, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems to be fine for mag staff chat
Oct 3, 2020 9:59 PM - p1ngpong: https://downdetector.co.uk/status/telegram/
Oct 3, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I see other people reporting they're having issues, so probably are having problems
Oct 3, 2020 9:59 PM - p1ngpong: fake news Tom
Oct 3, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/usn0ah < No you're fake news 
Oct 3, 2020 10:21 PM - p1ngpong: you are the fakest fake who ever pretended to help me with a telegram outage
Oct 3, 2020 10:22 PM - Flame: telegram has been acting dodgy for a week now
Oct 3, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should tele fix it 
Oct 3, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/10/03/us/kim-richardson-ebay-federal-prison-trnd/index.html
Oct 4, 2020 12:02 AM - DinohScene: Hey p1ng, when are you going to make a poop ball and polish it?
Oct 4, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you eat a lot of corn and you polish the turd does that make a geode
Oct 4, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: no
Oct 4, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: it makes a big ball of popcorn husks
Oct 4, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: the worst part of popcorn
Oct 4, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: DInoh: how do you think p1ng was born? 
Oct 4, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom if you see this in the morning that Hot Wheels computer auction ended at 400 dollars so kind of low considering how complete it was
Oct 4, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On eBay that would probably go for 600 lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: More than I thought it'd go for TBH lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, I could've won it if I sold my laptop already ;O;
Oct 4, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/104557677
Oct 4, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 400 plus shipping of course
Oct 4, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame it didn't come with the monitor lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah would jack the price up even more
Oct 4, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They where just like 486s?
Oct 4, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500Mhz celeron lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe good enough for NES emulator lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah not quite that old lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think they had one that was like a Pentium 133 or something
Oct 4, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the mobo could support like a 1Ghz P3
Oct 4, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't think it looked as cool lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a few 1Ghz P3s around somewhere here lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought like 8 office machines that had them 1.13Ghz I think
Oct 4, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gut it and shove a micro ATX Mobo in it ;O;
Oct 4, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though supposedly they're super hard to put new stuff into, I guess everything in it was custom made for that case lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Could always like jerry rig a Pi into though if you really wanted to lol
Oct 4, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah look at the PSU
Oct 4, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In relation to the mobo
Oct 4, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think some of those new like ultra tiny mobos would still work maybe with those tiny PSUs
Oct 4, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ds8j9UhmTPk lol sort of like this
Oct 4, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn ER is busy tonight  lots of covid....
Oct 4, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 20 people this hour
Oct 4, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unknown number of ambulances
Oct 4, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These sick people make it so hard to be a slacker
Oct 4, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-10-physicists-circuit-limitless-power-graphene.amp
Oct 4, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah take that Jdbye  lol (kidding but at least its a step in the right direction)
Oct 4, 2020 3:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: why me?
Oct 4, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You said it was not possible lol
Oct 4, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you where right for now but progress lol
Oct 4, 2020 3:42 AM - Joe88: Nyc starting to surge again
Oct 4, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cases?
Oct 4, 2020 3:57 AM - kenenthk: Piss in a case
Oct 4, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I fear the only thing that help is a vaccine
Oct 4, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We can test it on kennenth lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 5, 2020)

Oct 4, 2020 5:43 AM - kenenthk: I enjoy penis in my mouth
Oct 4, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well that does pay well?
Oct 4, 2020 6:24 AM - Veho: $20 is $20.
Oct 4, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3IGGRVWer8M
Oct 4, 2020 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Oct 4, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6aie4t8lZ7k
Oct 4, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2IM9n8e
Oct 4, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Not every mom charges the same price veho dont believe everything your mom tells you
Oct 4, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ns0S6XI
Oct 4, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hKz7hdU
Oct 4, 2020 8:23 AM - Veho: I know not every mom charges the same, yours for example doesn't charge at all  ;o;
Oct 4, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pcpartpicker.com/b/BKskcf
Oct 4, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol TomBomb
Oct 4, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: Fancy.
Oct 4, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: I just got a giant chest of assorted Lego bricks from a work colleague. Thousands of the fuckers. Now I have to wash and sort them and I just can't be arsed. I heard I could just chuck 'em in the dishwasher.
Oct 4, 2020 10:49 AM - DinohScene: hire some children to do it
Oct 4, 2020 10:49 AM - DinohScene: promise them icecream afterwards
Oct 4, 2020 10:51 AM - DinohScene: speaking of children, how's yours doing?
Oct 4, 2020 10:51 AM - Veho: Yeeeeah, a fat neckbeard guy inviting children over to his place with promises of Lego and candy... I'm thinking not  
Oct 4, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Mine are doing great. Younger one started kindergarden, she's still getting used to it. Might take a few months  
Oct 4, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: For some reason the mention of sitting down to eat gets her crying... and they have 5 meals a day.
Oct 4, 2020 10:55 AM - Veho: So by the time she's calmed down from the last meal, it's time for the next  
Oct 4, 2020 10:55 AM - DinohScene: heh
Oct 4, 2020 10:55 AM - DinohScene: lucky kid, 5 meals a day haha
Oct 4, 2020 10:56 AM - DinohScene: I feel for your younger one tho, I also disliked school : D
Oct 4, 2020 10:59 AM - Veho: She doesn't mind the other stuff, playing, singing, dancing, reading picture books, story time... but meal times are hell.
Oct 4, 2020 11:00 AM - Veho: In kindergarden, that is. She loves eating everywhere else.
Oct 4, 2020 11:01 AM - DinohScene: atleast that's a plus!
Oct 4, 2020 11:04 AM - Veho: 
Oct 4, 2020 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i think what i said was there was not enough energy in the warm air to power a car
Oct 4, 2020 12:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: powering a calculator or a wrist watch is a completely different matter 
Oct 4, 2020 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn tom even got g.skill royal?
Oct 4, 2020 12:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Axn3DAO.jpg
Oct 4, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PisVDDf.mp4
Oct 4, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hKUAl4Q
Oct 4, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho he shouldn't wear a sweater getting a haircut
Oct 4, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: That guy 'bout to get one in his uni-cornhole.
Oct 4, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Ayyyy.
Oct 4, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0I2hcCU
Oct 4, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Meh, if scraping them off is easier than replacing the whole back window, your score is nothing to write home about.
Oct 4, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ns0S6XI that sound lol
Oct 4, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho maybe he used his batlath to scrape with
Oct 4, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Batleth? I don't know how to spell it lol
Oct 4, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bIn8XIf.png
Oct 4, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: Bathsalt.
Oct 4, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 4, 2020 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: fucking bath salts
Oct 4, 2020 3:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDKr0-Llooc
Oct 4, 2020 5:47 PM - sutmarale20: hola que solucion hay para el error su-42118-6
Oct 4, 2020 5:47 PM - sutmarale20: para ps4
Oct 4, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Please note GBAtemp is an english only forum
Oct 4, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if you need help with something, make a thread in the appropriate section
Oct 4, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: In English.
Oct 4, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oPqPhqx.jpg
Oct 4, 2020 9:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: repost but lol
Oct 4, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jkOlkFf_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 4, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can wr post in Engrish?
Oct 4, 2020 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like your schedule psi 
Oct 4, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it is too accurate
Oct 5, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6Hgqell_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 5, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/gamer-installs-crysis-3-on-geforce-rtx-3090s-vram-and-it-runs
Oct 5, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 5, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zhXPS23_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 5, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some day 24GB of VRAM will be seen as a joke... Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM still working Psi? Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes perfectly in fact
Oct 5, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Real big brain would be SLIing 3090s and installing an OS to it lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Photoshop lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 48gb, plop a Windows install and a game on it, easy! Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird is how much faster my puter feels
Oct 5, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Placebo ;O;
Oct 5, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if the old RAM kinda sucked from day one
Oct 5, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like how my 3080 made my PC blazing fast!!!!
Oct 5, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No like running Plex from here at work movies start like instant
Oct 5, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Before there was like a 1 second delay
Oct 5, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My Shield TVs fan is revving up super hard right now lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can hear it over the show, so that's probably a good sign 
Oct 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs new thermal paste?
Oct 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I gotta pull mine apart do that and install the new hard drive
Oct 5, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe if I get 3 days off this week I can pull that off lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not even a 4k video or anything, just 1080p lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Set your fan to silent mode?
Oct 5, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also turn off performance mode lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I need the performance!!
Oct 5, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol mostly for Dolphin?
Oct 5, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally never do anything but video on it lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In that case performance mode is just wear and tear lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably the one device I have that's way more powerful than it needs to be lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, maybe besides my living room PC, that just loops babby shows all day lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Put my 1070 in that yesterday lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But to be fair it was also my VR PC for a little bit lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My living room PC is still rocking a 1050 Ti lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Want to buy my old 970? 
Oct 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plays Dolphin good Grandson loves it lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about getting a 3060 for it lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be like 259 bucks? Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably $350 like the 2060 l
Oct 5, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol*
Oct 5, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't thr 70 like 399?
Oct 5, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $499
Oct 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 1070 was like $399 lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh lord so expensive!!! Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then Nvidia bumped the price to $499 with the 2070, and kept that for the 3070 lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's got 2080 ti performance Psi!!!!
Oct 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *cries in 2080 Ti* lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry Psi, AMD will release a GPU to rival the 3080, but slightly cheaper!! Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy one of those!
Oct 5, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 5, 2020 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: gimme the 970 tom i can SLI it with the one i have in my desktop 
Oct 5, 2020 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: might actually make it perform decently
Oct 5, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: in my old desktop*
Oct 5, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you can have 7GB of VRAM!
Oct 5, 2020 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 5, 2020 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: exactly
Oct 5, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought GPUs where going to have Nvme slots soon...
Oct 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Non-volatile flash isn't fast enough to be RAM
Oct 5, 2020 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: optane is close
Oct 5, 2020 1:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: but vram definitely no that's way faster 
Oct 5, 2020 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: optane probably works great for a pagefile/swap file
Oct 5, 2020 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that i use those these days
Oct 5, 2020 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: should enable it on my laptop, stuff's been crashing due to running out of ram even though it never goes above 85% ram usage
Oct 5, 2020 1:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno what windows is reserving the last 15% for
Oct 5, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn
Oct 5, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn cache has experienced an error and your system will now reboot
Oct 5, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eurclyb
Oct 5, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OW269SI
Oct 5, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hjsLi2d
Oct 5, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HW6eGCz


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 6, 2020)

Oct 5, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://geektyrant.com/news/doctor-strange-leaves-the-portal-open-in-funny-robot-chicken-sketch
Oct 5, 2020 6:55 AM - kenenthk: When psi goes to work: I feel at peace When psi goes home: I hope work calls
Oct 5, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You sound like my wife lol
Oct 5, 2020 7:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: plot twist, ken is actually your wife
Oct 5, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that would explain the cursing me out lol
Oct 5, 2020 7:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Wm-rPBkW2o 
Oct 5, 2020 7:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1ph7Z6S.jpg
Oct 5, 2020 7:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that looks like a smash burger and i am not into that
Oct 5, 2020 7:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: pressing all the moisture out of the meat
Oct 5, 2020 7:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: gonna be dry af
Oct 5, 2020 7:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 7:55 AM - kenenthk: I'm not a wife whore like you are jd
Oct 5, 2020 8:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, i wish
Oct 5, 2020 8:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least it would be something
Oct 5, 2020 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Your life sounds as depressing as psis is
Oct 5, 2020 9:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think psi is content with his life
Oct 5, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its not perfect but I cant complain too much
Oct 5, 2020 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it was perfect I would be young wealthy handsome and banging every day lol
Oct 5, 2020 9:31 AM - DinohScene: But you are young, wealthy, handsome and are banging every day
Oct 5, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am told I do look good in uniform lol
Oct 5, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they are just being kind lol
Oct 5, 2020 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: South Park S24E00 The Pandemic Special UNCENSORED 1080p WEB-DL AAC2 0 H264-LAZY
Oct 5, 2020 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Oct 5, 2020 9:58 AM - Veho: Is that what they say? Or is it "oh God why are you stripping naked in the middle of the hallway? Put your uniform back on! Much better."
Oct 5, 2020 9:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: If it was perfect I would be young wealthy handsome and banging every day lol <- none of those things give you happiness though
Oct 5, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All of those things would make me happy I am pretty shallow lol
Oct 5, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a great cheese burger hmmm when I get home in a couple of hours
Oct 5, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wRodcNW.jpg
Oct 5, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 10:38 AM - Veho: TRJ those things alone don't guarantee happiness but being old, poor and ugly does bring you misery so all other things being equal I'd rather be young, wealthy and handsome.
Oct 5, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehustle.co/the-economics-of-vending-machines/amp/
Oct 5, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being poor sucks (most people who say they are poor have no concept of the word) i am not wealthy but neither am I poor lol
Oct 5, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In some parts of the world I would be considered extremely wealthy and others poor... Lol
Oct 5, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard to imagine not having clean water and fresh food
Oct 5, 2020 11:02 AM - kenenthk: Most security say they're fake cops
Oct 5, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Oct 5, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: I remember 9ne asking me if i knew their extensions i couldnt pass up saying 911
Oct 5, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: not having clean water and fresh food has more to do with where you live than your monetary status i think
Oct 5, 2020 12:19 PM - DinohScene: Canned Kidneybeans
Oct 5, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you're poor in a wealthy country, you still have easy access to fresh food you'll just have to live on cheap stuff like rice, pasta and vegetables (especially carrots and potatoes)
Oct 5, 2020 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and prioritize that above all else
Oct 5, 2020 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there's poor and then there's *poor*
Oct 5, 2020 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: like if you're living in an old camping wagon and can't afford to pay your bills then you're poor but you probably still have food
Oct 5, 2020 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you're living on the streets and have to beg for money to afford food then you're *poor*
Oct 5, 2020 1:24 PM - Duo8: looks like 2077 is done
Oct 5, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Yeah fucking charlie bucket only getting 3 candy bars and won an entire damn candy factory
Oct 5, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: He's actually Willy Wonka's illegitimate son.
Oct 5, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only Willy Wonka theory that makes sense 
Oct 5, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: WilLy WONka iS a TImE loRd
Oct 5, 2020 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WILLY WONKA IS ON A SECRET MURDERING RAMPAGE, KILLING CHILDREN TO GET BACK AT HIS COMPETITORS!!!!
Oct 5, 2020 1:59 PM - Flame: then he chops up the children and puts it in the chocolate. and sells it.
Oct 5, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: in order to stop him, all we need is your credit card number, expiry month and year and the 3 digits on the back
Oct 5, 2020 1:59 PM - Flame: sounds about right
Oct 5, 2020 2:00 PM - Flame: 6666 6666 6666 6666 66/66 666
Oct 5, 2020 2:01 PM - kenenthk: Stop sharing what your weight scale says 
Oct 5, 2020 2:01 PM - Flame: no thats your mothers weight ken
Oct 5, 2020 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Dont you mean gamerzmum?
Oct 5, 2020 2:03 PM - Flame: no. i mean yours. kennys_mum
Oct 5, 2020 2:03 PM - Flame: 
Oct 5, 2020 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that checks out Flame
Oct 5, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: You're a vagina
Oct 5, 2020 2:03 PM - Flame: 
Oct 5, 2020 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: on an unrelated note, what's your mother's maiden name, first pet and favorite childhood teacher?
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: 666
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: 666
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: 666
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: @Jdbye
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't do that
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't want to summon the beast
Oct 5, 2020 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Why is 777 gods number when 6 upside down is 9
Oct 5, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: 9 is also evil
Oct 5, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: So avoid bitches 9/10
Oct 5, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: The opposite of 777 is LLL.
Oct 5, 2020 2:08 PM - kenenthk: LoveEviLLie?
Oct 5, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: LoveLieLoose?
Oct 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Loose like urmum  ;O;
Oct 5, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: That doesnt work theres no L at the end
Oct 5, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CEDpfuj.mp4
Oct 5, 2020 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: L is real?
Oct 5, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: No. It's imaginary. And so is the number 3.
Oct 5, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: If that was a reference to something I didn't get it, because I don't watch shit.
Oct 5, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an old "easter egg" from SM64
Oct 5, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On one of the statues in SM64 you can kinda sorta read "L is real"
Oct 5, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: Oh.
Oct 5, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: I thought it was a Death Note reference.
Oct 5, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A valid assumption
Oct 5, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cCT5V6O.mp4
Oct 5, 2020 4:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I wish
Oct 5, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: What do you wish?
Oct 5, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: for world peace.
Oct 5, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: LOL
Oct 5, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: im joking
Oct 5, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: to destroy my enemies !!!
Oct 5, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: Crush my enemies, see them driven before me.
Oct 5, 2020 4:50 PM - Flame: best in life
Oct 5, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: I just came across this video in Youtube recommendations, I haven't seen it in ages, and HOLY FUCK did it age badly:
Oct 5, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgxcvmkPD-I
Oct 5, 2020 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: ewww tiktok
Oct 5, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3hvWBC-pTvY
Oct 5, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/does-ram-speed-matter-gaming-amd-intel/
Oct 5, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9CqpOpf
Oct 5, 2020 5:24 PM - Veho: Bro don't shit talk him he can hear you.
Oct 5, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FpkIJDc
Oct 5, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Oct 5, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HW3vMKR
Oct 5, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xpsmZsw
Oct 5, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: That dog looks like a hairy frog.
Oct 5, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol he looks happy
Oct 5, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lRWLY6f.jpg
Oct 5, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Happy hairy frog.
Oct 5, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho thats how I feel playing NES games on my PC
Oct 5, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L2RJeac
Oct 5, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PGXG9Ms
Oct 5, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UAXIv7S.jpg
Oct 5, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: Solution: https://i.imgur.com/0hnBlP4.jpg
Oct 5, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3aK8tSA cute overload lol
Oct 5, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: Adorable, but sounds like a squeaky toy  
Oct 5, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bostonlobsterfeast.com/
Oct 5, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That car Veho lol
Oct 5, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are nearish me like 2-3 hour drive lol
Oct 5, 2020 6:18 PM - Veho: Less if you use their car, apparently  
Oct 5, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol all you can eat lobster
Oct 5, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See Florida is not completely made out of meth... Lol
Oct 5, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although having said that... That car lol
Oct 5, 2020 6:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/31calaJ.mp4
Oct 5, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 5, 2020 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/09/moes-debuts-new-grande-homewrecker-burritos-thats-twice-the-size-of-the-original.html
Oct 5, 2020 7:35 PM - Veho: Toss the rice and we can talk.
Oct 5, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah not big into rice on a burito myself
Oct 5, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If its lite maybe...
Oct 5, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that name lol
Oct 5, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't mind rice so long as it's not plain ol' boring rice that's just used to fill out a burrito
Oct 5, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's nice and seasoned and only accounts for like 10-20% of burrito mass, it's a-ok with me
Oct 5, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Peak burrito is like 50% meat, 10% lettuce, 10% beans, 20% cheese, 10% salsa/sauce/whatever 
Oct 5, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hate burritos that are like all bean and rice and then skimp out on the good stuff 
Oct 5, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: The filler burrito.
Oct 5, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, now I want burritos 
Oct 5, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't have things to fill a burrito 
Oct 5, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess I'll make tacos instead 
Oct 5, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: Don't you have any rice?  
Oct 5, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just plain ol' boring white rice, I don't have much around to season it with lol
Oct 5, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I got ground beef and some lettuce that I think hasn't gone bad yet and some cheese ;O;
Oct 5, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have succeeded in my goal of making tacos
Oct 5, 2020 9:51 PM - Veho: Are they good?
Oct 5, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were adequate
Oct 5, 2020 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the best tacos, but they were tacos
Oct 5, 2020 9:54 PM - Veho: 
Oct 5, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No lettuce, was stuck with just basic ass beef and cheese 
Oct 5, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 5, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need to go grocery shopping lol
Oct 5, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, RIP Logitech G910 keyboard, started doubling inputs a few weeks ago and got super bad today so I guess I'll have to swap it for one of my billions of review keyboards 
Oct 5, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had it I think 5 years? Which is a pretty eh lifespan for a keyboard 
Oct 6, 2020 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Keyboards have an experation date?
Oct 6, 2020 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Well maybe if you're tom
Oct 6, 2020 12:45 AM - JeepX87: Ouch, I have G710+ keyboard for 6 years now
Oct 6, 2020 1:13 AM - Stealphie: I keep forgetting this exists.
Oct 6, 2020 1:15 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm at 6 or 7 with my current one I think.
Oct 6, 2020 1:16 AM - kenenthk: You make them too sticky theres a difference
Oct 6, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhCKs7DDePM
Oct 6, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My keyboard is fresh 
Oct 6, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kinder_Bueno tasted one of these, not bad.
Oct 6, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame, I quite liked the G910
Oct 6, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots of macro buttons, real useful lol
Oct 6, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Replaced it with the HyperX one I got to review
Oct 6, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Annoyingly their shitty software can't launch programs as macros 
Oct 6, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe it I sell my laptop I'll buy a replacement lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some neat keyboard I hope lasts me a long time.
Oct 6, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075GHFVTC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Oct 6, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This one
Oct 6, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waaayyyy nicer than anything I am used too lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/hyperx-alloy-origins-mechanical-keyboard.1281/
Oct 6, 2020 2:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the one I swapped to lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though maybe I should switch to this one https://gbatemp.net/review/ikbc-table-e-412-mechanical-keyboard.1062/ 
Oct 6, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit bigger and has a nice wrist rest
Oct 6, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That first one you linked, mine looks identical except I have 4 more keys above the number pad lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and I think I can program them with the software to launch games and stuff
Oct 6, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kerifER.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 7, 2020)

Oct 6, 2020 6:43 AM - Veho: Well that's just silly, you can just pinch a taco between your buttcheeks  
Oct 6, 2020 6:43 AM - Veho: No need for fancy utensils.
Oct 6, 2020 9:12 AM - DinohScene: I can pinch more then just a taco between me bumcheeks 
Oct 6, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: Pinch a taco, the hot dog comes later.
Oct 6, 2020 9:38 AM - Veho: Hold the taco between the buttcheeks, so when they finish the taco they get straight to the dessert.
Oct 6, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Extra sour cream?
Oct 6, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zxE8vyG
Oct 6, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q1PepHk
Oct 6, 2020 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rrbHjQu
Oct 6, 2020 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1dJaamX I kind of want one as a pet... not sure how hard or easy that would be lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.myhappysnails.com/shop
Oct 6, 2020 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not nearly as expensive as I had imagined
Oct 6, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qwpY8UF lol I am so tired it still took me a good 5 seconds...
Oct 6, 2020 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: those are probably all small
Oct 6, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The giant African one is 49.95.
Oct 6, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not what I would call "cheap" considering it's a bug but not like outrageous either. I think I paid like 30-40 dollars for my emperor scorpion.
Oct 6, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was pretty cool until my step son killed it, he put a small snake in the cage and my scorpion ate it, I think he got one of the vertebrae stuck in his throat?
Oct 6, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He was eating it like a hot dog lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But 2-3 days later he was dead after running around like a lunatic the whole time 
Oct 6, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He liked crickets....
Oct 6, 2020 11:55 AM - Flame: Psionic is this common practice in Florida such things?
Oct 6, 2020 11:55 AM - Flame: lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Flame probably? They sell them at the pet stores lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many sore muscles today... I was at work for like 12 hours yesterday and I had like 3 hours with no people so I decided to just work out the entire time... lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:58 AM - Flame: most exotic thing here is a budgie
Oct 6, 2020 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.petsuppliesplus.com/resource-center/reptile/emperor-scorpion This is a store near me lol and I could have had mine for at least a few more years  he died too young!
Oct 6, 2020 11:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: the baby one is only 20
Oct 6, 2020 12:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently they are edible
Oct 6, 2020 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah not sure how they taste though lol
Oct 6, 2020 12:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: tastes like chicken 
Oct 6, 2020 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably everything else does lol
Oct 6, 2020 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/smpiyti3xer51.jpg
Oct 6, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: "Now with 50% MORE allergens!"
Oct 6, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 6, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LiU2VAza8PE
Oct 6, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He makes great phone videos
Oct 6, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: tl;dr: frying your phone fries your phone  
Oct 6, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u7If969.mp4
Oct 6, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How long before someone tries to stick their dick in it lol
Oct 6, 2020 12:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: good to have someone point out the obvious but it does little good because the people watching those videos are techies who already know
Oct 6, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BafJ6VQ
Oct 6, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That lady is wayyyy too happy about it lll
Oct 6, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IETmKnJ.jpg
Oct 6, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9gwMHkm lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BW9kY1V
Oct 6, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he slapped the other guys soul out of him... lol
Oct 6, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: Comments say he's a cheating asshole though.
Oct 6, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: I can appreciate a good pimp slap, but this ain't it.
Oct 6, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: this dump is pretty bad
Oct 6, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: is he still alive? looked powerful enough to break his neck
Oct 6, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: Dumps suck.
Oct 6, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just took a dump it was great lol
Oct 6, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: It was mostly shit tho.
Oct 6, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2wuLQQV
Oct 6, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v9TsCQM.mp4
Oct 6, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SnmHUkZ
Oct 6, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: so karen really is a legit halloween costume now?
Oct 6, 2020 3:40 PM - Veho: Not until they make a slutty version.
Oct 6, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: For it to be a legit Halloween costume, it needs to have a slutty version, and a crossover version.
Oct 6, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: Zombie Karen.
Oct 6, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can make your own
Oct 6, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's modular
Oct 6, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Slutty Zombie Karen 
Oct 6, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 6, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Manager Karen
Oct 6, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I demand to see myself!!!!
Oct 6, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/V0JuW6x8lsw
Oct 6, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: I'm having some sauerkraut and mushroom pierogi for dinner. They are great.
Oct 6, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds good
Oct 6, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno what I'm gonna have for dinner today
Oct 6, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Food, probably
Oct 6, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: Dog food?
Oct 6, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I'm not having chinese today
Oct 6, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 6, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: I thought that was cat food
Oct 6, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: 
Oct 6, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Been on hold gor fucking 20 minutes to get an hr person
Oct 6, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on if you order "chicken" or "pork" 
Oct 6, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: I dont see how i dont have a hang over after drinking 2 ipas jim bean and a four loko
Oct 6, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QgCozwb.mp4
Oct 6, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom what about if you order shrimp?
Oct 6, 2020 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the rest of that is pretty weaksauce so it depends on how much jim beam you drank ken
Oct 6, 2020 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho they must be doing fracking nearby
Oct 6, 2020 4:41 PM - kenenthk: A fourloko is labeled black out in a can by most alcoholics
Oct 6, 2020 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure, because they drink it the same as they would drink beer
Oct 6, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: TRJ it's not fracking, it's gas in the water mains.
Oct 6, 2020 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Your mums fracking
Oct 6, 2020 5:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: that sounds like fracking, Veho
Oct 6, 2020 5:42 PM - Veho: But there's no fracking in the area.
Oct 6, 2020 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: how does that happen?
Oct 6, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Natural methane seepage, basically never happens because of fracking
Oct 6, 2020 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had the issue out at my grandma's house, a pocket of methane was seeping into her well water
Oct 6, 2020 5:49 PM - Veho: Bunch of cows carbonated her water supply with their farts.
Oct 6, 2020 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Go frack yourself
Oct 6, 2020 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Lol your grandma had meth in her walls
Oct 6, 2020 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not what the simpsons said Tom
Oct 6, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cbqV4rv.jpg
Oct 6, 2020 6:47 PM - Flame: AHAHAHA
Oct 6, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Oct 6, 2020 7:19 PM - James_: How the hell is Solatorobo in 3rd
Oct 6, 2020 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://techcrunch.com/2020/10/06/qiui-smart-chastity-sex-toy-security-flaw/?guccounter=1
Oct 6, 2020 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi you seen this?
Oct 6, 2020 7:57 PM - Flame: @Jdbye psionic wife told me he is in hospital right now.
Oct 6, 2020 7:57 PM - Flame: got his dick stuck in a sex toy or something
Oct 6, 2020 7:58 PM - Flame: 
Oct 6, 2020 7:59 PM - kenenthk: I thought it was over seeing his penis
Oct 6, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: fake news
Oct 6, 2020 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Married men need sex toys to survive
Oct 6, 2020 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Not bad only waited about a week for a package from china
Oct 6, 2020 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: women need sex toys most men are fine with their hand
Oct 6, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: magic wands are pretty nice though
Oct 6, 2020 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: just dont let your wife/girlfriend borrow it you'll never get it back...
Oct 6, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Borhing wtong with a man shoving a dildo up his ass out of curiosity
Oct 6, 2020 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong*
Oct 6, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Who is excited for Borat 2? lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Are you just being psi or is it a thing
Oct 6, 2020 10:30 PM - Flame: Borat 2? i like
Oct 6, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 28th this month on Amazon
Oct 6, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Borat 2 
Oct 6, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/10/06/181201/xboxs-phil-spencer-isnt-sure-8k-will-ever-be-standard-in-video-games
Oct 6, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it will be a thing but like next next gen it will be like barely a thing, then the next gen after that one it will be solid.
Oct 6, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like PS3 was supposed to be HD and most games where some sort of sub HD thing, then PS4/Xbox One made 1080P solid.
Oct 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 10 years from now. lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:38 PM - Flame: what next gen PS4 and Xbox series is the last standard console
Oct 6, 2020 10:39 PM - Flame: then its stadia style shit
Oct 6, 2020 10:40 PM - Flame: of course nintendo release a HD console when we suppose to get PS6 and so on
Oct 6, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think streaming 8K games will be a thing for a long time.
Oct 6, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even Stadia struggles with 1080P I think?
Oct 6, 2020 10:41 PM - Flame: Even switch struggles with 1080P I think?
Oct 6, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think most Switch games are 1080P even in docked mode.
Oct 6, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean on PC in an emulator probably some upscale voodoo going on I play in 4K lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well depends on the game for the Switch lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: So i can watch it on the 20th with other "legal sources"?
Oct 6, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit indie games are usually 1080p, cuz they're not exactly that demanding
Oct 6, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then you get stuff like Doom where the resolution will drop down to like 1000x600 or something 
Oct 6, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though even Nintendo games do "dynamic resolution" these days lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the pogyman games could drop to like 900p or something in some areas
Oct 6, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the Switch is a potato, so that's to be expected
Oct 6, 2020 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Damn those lazy devs i want at least my 120p added that was promised
Oct 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But PS4/Xboner do the same in a few games, too lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though usually it's just like 900p, never really dips below that often
Oct 6, 2020 10:51 PM - kenenthk: I like shiney things
Oct 6, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect PS5/Sexbox will do the same though, promising "4k 120fps gaming!!!" just isn't gonna happen with the specs without them fucking around with dynamic resolutions lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: some switch games drop to like 540p lol
Oct 6, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: well they'll have adaptive sync so hopefully be able to keep running at 4k just dipping down towards 60 or a bit below when necessary
Oct 6, 2020 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope they give people the option to prefer high resolution or framerate
Oct 6, 2020 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: pro MLG doritos gamers will want framerate everyone else will probably want resolution
Oct 6, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd guess they'd have the option to choose, they do in some PS4 games already
Oct 6, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that'd just depend on the dev probably
Oct 6, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't make sense before because the framerates would be awful
Oct 6, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: but now that they're working with high frame rate...
Oct 6, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: which doesn't matter in every game
Oct 6, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be dumb not to give people the choice
Oct 6, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would even say it doesn't matter in most of them
Oct 6, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday when we have 5nm chips and monster GPUs with like 64GBs of DDR7 RAM lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 5nm chips ehhh probably 2-3 years before amd has that out
Oct 6, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and 64gb of vram probably in quadro gpus in a couple of years
Oct 6, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the new Quadro announced yesterday has 48GB of VRAM already
Oct 6, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they dropped the Quadro name apparently
Oct 6, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just called the "A6000" lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know some 5nm stuff is launching soonish lol
Oct 6, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it won't be DDR7 it'll be GDRR7
Oct 6, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is DDR5
Oct 6, 2020 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: GDDR7*
Oct 7, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/nintendo-switch-pro-leaked-by-retailer/
Oct 7, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp RAM might not have been my issue... Back to struggle boot lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Suspecting thr memory controller now... Hope new CPU fixes it lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it should
Oct 7, 2020 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: it probably won't come under the moniker "Nintendo Switch Pro," or at least this doesn't match the naming conventions Nintendo established with the "Nintendo Switch Lite."
Oct 7, 2020 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: uhh.. yes it does?
Oct 7, 2020 12:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://techcrunch.com/2020/10/06/qiui-smart-chastity-sex-toy-security-flaw/?guccounter=1
Oct 7, 2020 12:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi you seen this?
Oct 7, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp RAM might not have been my issue... Back to struggle boot lol < nice, give good 32gb of RAM pls ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:51 AM - TomRannd: lmfao
Oct 7, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think I figured out my issue?
Oct 7, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Booting fine now lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Possible to overheat a SSD?
Oct 7, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2.5", not really
Oct 7, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had the Samsung SSD 2TB thing sitting on top of the 4TB drive and it was like hot... really hot lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: NVMes can, depending on how fast they are
Oct 7, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So moved it to the bottom of the case and let it cool (I run it 24 hours a day) booted right up lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Suppose that could maybe cause the issue lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought new RAM for nothing! Lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now gib RAM pls ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 7, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You grab Baldurs Gate 3 yet Psi?
Oct 7, 2020 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Possible to overheat a SSD? <- the kingston one with RGB overheats itself lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Played an hour and it's certainly early access lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: SSDs can take a lot of heat but it will lower data retention
Oct 7, 2020 1:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: and if it gets above 70C, reduce speeds
Oct 7, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom yeah I will send it to you probably works fine.
Oct 7, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be next week though since I burned my weekend up diagnosing the impossible lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No but how is Balders 3?
Oct 7, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I am just happy I don't have to order a new CPU right now....
Oct 7, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope this 2700X works until I get my grubby mitts on a 5700X lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did update my BIOS in BIOS hoped that would fix my issue lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (That was what was driving me crazy BIOS would work fine.... So RAM can't be the problem???)
Oct 7, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gameplay is good, but lots of bugs cu lol early access lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least I got faster RAM out of the deal lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So any bugs you can abuse? lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like to fancy myself a Spiffing Brit lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the bad kind like no facial animations sometimes and textures not loading correctly and tposing and shit lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Game crashed on me after an hour lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But when textures load properly it looks pretty
Oct 7, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Oct 7, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just stuffed my old RAM in the box my new RAM came in Tom so don't get too excited when it arrives lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk 
Oct 7, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't remember what I did with the box from the old stuff.... probably in the trash somewhere lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I WANT TO SPEAK TO YOUR MANAGER I DEMAND A REFUND
Oct 7, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Oct 7, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Karen should be a hidden character in MK lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Her fatality is yelling so much your head explodes lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you fatality yourself to get out of the situation lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:18 AM - kenenthk: I'm naming my daughter karen so the world already hates her
Oct 7, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk having kids is a big responsibility are you sure you want that? lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:51 AM - kenenthk: Well you are my pet so i think I'm ready
Oct 7, 2020 2:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi did you see my link
Oct 7, 2020 2:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://techcrunch.com/2020/10/06/qiui-smart-chastity-sex-toy-security-flaw/?guccounter=1
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah lucky for me I don't believe in being chaste lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/10/06/2019202/cisco-ordered-to-cough-up-2-billion-plus-royalties-after-ripping-off-bizs-cybersecurity-patents
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn, I thought the thong song was pretty good
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk
Oct 7, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_uDcCZDrxg lol we are all nerds...
Oct 7, 2020 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Why do i still bother opening psis pms
Oct 7, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lool
Oct 7, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey don't watch that one for the music... watch it for the video lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVELpokOD6s&list=RDzVELpokOD6s&start_radio=1 Great song lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TwJaELXadKo?t=66 lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Wheres my codes
Oct 7, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At Taco Bell lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao just was looking at some web page and "American Whore Story" was a thing lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzFHMhsTdf0
Oct 7, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsVk5nZ0weE Ohhh I can't wait! lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:37 AM - kenenthk: Did you break your phone again psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 8, 2020)

Oct 7, 2020 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nahh
Oct 7, 2020 6:16 AM - T-hug: C0GX665SNV88LQ8F  Switch USA
Oct 7, 2020 7:22 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tl0L0eX.jpg
Oct 7, 2020 7:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2mSNmuh.jpg
Oct 7, 2020 7:29 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSqIx_gDMA
Oct 7, 2020 8:13 AM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Oct 7, 2020 8:15 AM - Veho: NO U
Oct 7, 2020 8:19 AM - kenenthk: Pet pet
Oct 7, 2020 12:39 PM - Skelletonike: I've realized that I spend half of my salary on food, a sixth on games and, and two sixths on petrol.. It's sad. z.z
Oct 7, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Half on food sounds about right if you have like a big family?
Oct 7, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I spend probably 200 bucks a week on food feeding 4-5 people
Oct 7, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I save as much money as I can buying clearance stuff and bulk lol
Oct 7, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: I've realized I don't budget and I have no idea what I'm spending my money on.
Oct 7, 2020 12:58 PM - Veho: It appears in my account on the 15th, and by the 15th next month most of it is gone.
Oct 7, 2020 12:58 PM - Veho: I don't question it.
Oct 7, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I blame my money obsession on being 1/16th Jewish
Oct 7, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VhKtIqif9k
Oct 7, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: No I'm terrible with money, I should pay more attention but I'm not.
Oct 7, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: It's not obsession if it's fiscal responsibility.
Oct 7, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm quite fiscally irresponsible lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I make sure I have enough money for bills, and then spend the rest on dumb things ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy Chinese crap when it makes sense, refurbished at times, and in general if I can do something cheaper I do... mostly lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *cough* 2080 Ti *cough*
Oct 7, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's still good enough for me though so I can't complain too much lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh, buy a 3080 Psi ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll sell you mine for the low low price of $5000!
Oct 7, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol cheap I can resell it on eBay for 10X as much!!!
Oct 7, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if any sold at those stupid prices lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they're all just bots lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need the 3090 Super Ti Ultra edition lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure someone bought a few for like 1200 or something though
Oct 7, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ferrero-Kinder-Bueno-2-ea/180816428
Oct 7, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried a nibble, I should never have tried them...
Oct 7, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bad or absolutely delicious?
Oct 7, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Utterly amazing....
Oct 7, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like those Ferro ball things but 10 times better.
Oct 7, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ferrero Rochete or how ever they are spelled lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: Ferrero Rocher.
Oct 7, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fury roach!
Oct 7, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: I love Kinder Bueno, it's great.
Oct 7, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have to try one if I happen to see it in store lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walmart has like these double packs for 1.48 so yeah... my diebetus lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: Try the Kinder Choco Fresh too if you can find it.
Oct 7, 2020 1:23 PM - Veho: https://image.migros.ch/product-zoom/c59713dff9ed93f122fecb27969b1e85826b6cf7/kinder-choco-fresh.jpg
Oct 7, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Help Veho is trying to kill me!!! lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kinder-Bueno-WHITE-39g/144253062?athcpid=144253062&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS020&athguid=7807d846-007-17503329d90160&athancid=null&athena=true
Oct 7, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Fuck, most of Kinder's candy is crack cocaine.
Oct 7, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: But their ice creams suck.
Oct 7, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never heard of the ice cream (or anything other than the eggs lol)
Oct 7, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they have been advertising those Bueno things on TV lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:35 PM - Veho: Kinder eggs are pretty much their worst product  
Oct 7, 2020 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinder eggs are good but kinder maxi/kinder chocolate is basically that but in an easier to eat form without the toy
Oct 7, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: Close. Kinder eggs are milk and white chocolate, Kinder chocolate is milk chocolate and milk cream.
Oct 7, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is I tried the Bueno and now I hate all other candy lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/msi-accused-of-selling-geforce-rtx-3080-on-ebay-at-much-higher-price-releases-a-statement
Oct 7, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 7, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: They are scapling their own product? Dayumn.
Oct 7, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it works I fail to see rhe problem lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Capitalism in its raw form
Oct 7, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BrrpzqS
Oct 7, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dry ice spewing robot might be hood for fires
Oct 7, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good even
Oct 7, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: Bad for any spectators though.
Oct 7, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: "We extinguished the fire... and everyone else."
Oct 7, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only in the short term lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Evacuation in progress you have 20 seconds to flee lol
Oct 7, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ED209 fire fighter model
Oct 7, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: I mean they sometimes use explosives and jet fuel to put out fires.
Oct 7, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Granted, not in populated areas.
Oct 7, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/netflix-indicted-texas-grand-jury-cuties-film.amp
Oct 7, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy, I sure would've been fucked if they did that to that house next door!
Oct 7, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom breathing is over rated !!!
Oct 7, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dont let lack of oxygen dominate your life!!!
Oct 7, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: Are they going to ban "Dance moms" next? because that show shows way worse.
Oct 7, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate like all the reality shows....
Oct 7, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: I hate that everything has become a reality show.
Oct 7, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes 
Oct 7, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.anandtech.com/show/16142/ddr5-is-coming-first-64gb-ddr5-4800-modules-from-sk-hynix
Oct 7, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And to think you spent money on some kind of potato 3600mhz RAM!
Oct 7, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: If "How it's made" were made today it would have scripted dialog between factory workers and actual _making_ of the _it_ would be like 10% of every episode.
Oct 7, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: "Tonight on 'How it's made': 'We decided to pull a prank on Mike..."  GEEET FUUUCKED
Oct 7, 2020 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean it's not made today?
Oct 7, 2020 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: season 32 came out in 2019
Oct 7, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: Yes but the show started in 2001.
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume he means if the concept of the show was created today.
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: has it changed at all?
Oct 7, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: Yes, that.
Oct 7, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: The concept was created in 2001 and the format hasn't changed.
Oct 7, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: But if they tried to formulate a show like that today, it would follow the "Pawn Stars" formula.
Oct 7, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuggghhh
Oct 7, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol still laughing at American Whore Story
Oct 7, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paranormal Amateur porn could be a thing lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucked by ghosts lol I blame Jdbye for my latest fetish lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/dominos-uk-investigating-pizza-driver-caught.amp
Oct 7, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I specifically said no nuts!"
Oct 7, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The herpes it burns maybe he was just trying to get some relief lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if it burns but insert correct std here lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:52 PM - Veho: The guy inserted and  now he's in trouble.
Oct 7, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but no longer burning
Oct 7, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/call-of-duty-black-ops-cold-war-beta-system-requirements-and-other-details-revealed/
Oct 7, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 45GB of space required?
Oct 7, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, 2010??
Oct 7, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I am, expecting 450GB of space required!
Oct 7, 2020 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want to play as Reagan fighting zombies
Oct 7, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombie Gorbachev stop tearing down that wall!!!
Oct 7, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: I wonder if they'll have working orbital space lasers in the game.
Oct 7, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: Project Star Wars.
Oct 7, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We still have them 
Oct 7, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well new ones are launching soon...
Oct 7, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3rd gen at least lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Oct 7, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can het a lapdance from kenenthk for free
Oct 7, 2020 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Oct 7, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/I_uDcCZDrxg
Oct 7, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: You mean Project Star Wars actually worked and wasn't just a scam?
Oct 7, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho milstar sats very classified
Oct 7, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But designed to shoot down nukes while they launch
Oct 7, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant have radioactive trash falling on our heads lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: "Designed to". Do they actually work?
Oct 7, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ff8b4WM.png
Oct 7, 2020 3:15 PM - Veho: She stole three cartridges.
Oct 7, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho no reason they shouldn't... Lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cooling a laser and small nuke power plant is easy in space
Oct 7, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: Laser and small nuke power plant made by the lowest bidder.
Oct 7, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if the bald dude drom Xmen got laid in his wheelchair
Oct 7, 2020 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Sir theres semwn stains on your joystick again
Oct 7, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C-St1REyjxM
Oct 7, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife wanted me to lookup some of those "Fur real" pet things for babby
Oct 7, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I found one that also shits
Oct 7, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do people actually think kids want stuffed animals that shit??
Oct 7, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: Yes.
Oct 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: And they do.
Oct 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean yeah probably
Oct 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Veho: Kids either like that it's "realistic", or find it hilarious.
Oct 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like c'mon lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd want my daughter to watch a cat thing shit, and then go and try and play with our real cats while they shit lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: Presumably the kid likes to immitate the parent who cleans up after the real animal.
Oct 7, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: Wait until you find crapping baby dolls.
Oct 7, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: And at least it's not those slutty baby unicorns that poop glittery shit.
Oct 7, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/9e6e9bc1-ff17-4eef-a2b5-d206223eb252_1.883c08f94b24d9b5a8df5c3bed0622c4.png
Oct 7, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's fucking weird
Oct 7, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: It's horrible.
Oct 7, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Right now she's into Frozen, which is...greeeeaaaaaaaattttt
Oct 7, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tries to sing let it go, which is cute
Oct 7, 2020 3:34 PM - kenenthk: Psi gets a hard on from toys that shit
Oct 7, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: If they shit, that means they have an orifice.
Oct 7, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: My older kid was mad about Frozen, until Frozen 2 came out and completely killed her enthusiasm.
Oct 7, 2020 3:35 PM - kenenthk: You mean an easy accessibile hole
Oct 7, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: YES KEN THAT'S WHAT I MEAN
Oct 7, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: THAT IS LITERALLY THE JOKE
Oct 7, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: THEY HAVE A HOLE
Oct 7, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Did you say thanks disney for ruining my kids hope so i wont have tomy kids hopes
Oct 7, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Do t ask what happened there
Oct 7, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9e00s2K.jpg
Oct 7, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Think I'm getting sick
Oct 7, 2020 3:46 PM - Veho: Is it the rona?
Oct 7, 2020 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully but im not over 75 and wont die from it
Oct 7, 2020 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: says who? 
Oct 7, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: The president
Oct 7, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: Didn't you hear? Virtually nobody is affected by COVID.
Oct 7, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: The covid is a very bery low risk Everyone wear paper thin masks to stop spreading it
Oct 7, 2020 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: right
Oct 7, 2020 4:09 PM - Skelletonike: 900 cases a day here. z.z
Oct 7, 2020 4:09 PM - Veho: Masks and distancing and not being an idiot... every little bit helps.
Oct 7, 2020 4:09 PM - Skelletonike: It's quite depressing when I'm careful due to my eldery grandmother (92, suffering from alzheimer and now cancer), and others dont give a damn.
Oct 7, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: well how are they supposed to know you have a 92yo grandma 
Oct 7, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel you though, everyone stopped giving a shit here once spring started
Oct 7, 2020 4:10 PM - Skelletonike: And then one of my stupid aunts, who never wears masks, goes inside our house and aproaches my grandmother without a care
Oct 7, 2020 4:11 PM - Skelletonike: She needs some of my tools or whatever and there she goes. YOLO
Oct 7, 2020 4:11 PM - Skelletonike: but her yolo can be dangerous for others.
Oct 7, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: eventually i stopped giving a shit too because its just impossible to keep my distance
Oct 7, 2020 4:12 PM - Skelletonike: It's actually possible here. As long as people are careful.
Oct 7, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i still sanitize and such
Oct 7, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't help that i'm careful if no one else is
Oct 7, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm at an aisle in the grocery store and there's people coming at me from both directions
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Honestly most people dont even make it to be 90 so be happy she got at that age
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: or i'm standing in a queue and someone decides to pass right by me
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - Skelletonike: I've been wearing a mask all day everyday since this started.
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - Skelletonike: Stores here are somewhat controlled
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: happens all the time
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - Skelletonike: Sanitizer at the door.
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - Skelletonike: limited people
Oct 7, 2020 4:13 PM - Skelletonike: stick to one side
Oct 7, 2020 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: the aisles aren't wide enough for someone to pass without being like 50 cm away from me tops
Oct 7, 2020 4:14 PM - Skelletonike: that sucks. They're around 3m wide here
Oct 7, 2020 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Curbside pick up if you're that worried
Oct 7, 2020 4:14 PM - Skelletonike: In a mall.
Oct 7, 2020 4:14 PM - Skelletonike: At the grocery store only two people at a time
Oct 7, 2020 4:15 PM - Skelletonike: A lot of people, especially teenagers and eldery, don't give a damn
Oct 7, 2020 4:16 PM - Skelletonike: The teenagers want to hang out with friends and have fun in groups an parties
Oct 7, 2020 4:16 PM - Skelletonike: The eldery, well, it's somewhat understandable.
Oct 7, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a small grocery store not a supermarket
Oct 7, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the chance of getting infected here is still very low
Oct 7, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Move to africa and hunt your own food
Oct 7, 2020 4:21 PM - Skelletonike: There's no food in Africa. :')
Oct 7, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: All wild animals are food
Oct 7, 2020 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: true
Oct 7, 2020 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet gazelles taste great
Oct 7, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine kinsa tough?
Oct 7, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beef is awesome because they fat and lazy lol
Oct 7, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gazelles are way more active
Oct 7, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just taste like venison TBH lol
Oct 7, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think even deer are lazy compared lol
Oct 7, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BZ7mcB2Ud2U
Oct 7, 2020 5:16 PM - kenenthk: Hunt a sting ray
Oct 7, 2020 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably like venison but even more gamey
Oct 7, 2020 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: just have to prepare it well
Oct 7, 2020 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: braised its probably awesome
Oct 7, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sportskeeda.com/amp/esports/gta-throwback-when-rockstar-founder-thankful-gta-6-released-trump-presidency
Oct 7, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so GTA VI is not coming out for at least 4 years 
Oct 7, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: No point in working on a sequel when you can still milk GTA V.
Oct 7, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: It still hasn't been released on all consoles ever.
Oct 7, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True GTAV is still fun although I hear you can do missions in it?
Oct 7, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it sounds crazy to me but just running over people in the game is not the whole game?
Oct 7, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have ran over a lot of people..... Sometimes with crazy vehicles!! Mining equipment golf carts sports cars ATVs and I think one time with a zamboni
Oct 7, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: And R/C vehicles too.
Oct 7, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: I don't know which one you get in V but in previous ones there were tiny cars and helicopters.
Oct 7, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: You used them to bomb people.
Oct 7, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually there aren't any RC things in GTA V AFAIR
Oct 7, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: 
Oct 7, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: Laaaame.
Oct 7, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they added one or two in the Online only thing, but nothing in the main game
Oct 7, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: "The RC Bandito is an RC car that was cut from Grand Theft Auto V during development"
Oct 7, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: Fuckin LAAAAAAME
Oct 7, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/njwuFgoBMK8
Oct 7, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom check it out
Oct 7, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I saw
Oct 7, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LGR video was better ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you see he paid 1900 to rent it lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep having this weird dream where I am on the verge of figuring out levitation.... So weird lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, fucking idiot ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild.... Just checked ebay almost no Hot Wheels PC stuff
Oct 7, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So rare now?
Oct 7, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd bet they're either all in a dumpster now or in the hands of collectors who actually want them lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dreamastromeanings.com/dreams-of-levitation-meaning/
Oct 7, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: Dreams of flying?
Oct 7, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/t/boulet/UtCjE
Oct 7, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Oct 7, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of Veho like just an inch off the ground but going very fast lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was fun
Oct 7, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of wish I could do that like a way to intimidate my enemies and impress my friends! Lll
Oct 7, 2020 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: The comic I posted is related.
Oct 7, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I seen it aas fun lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:50 PM - Veho: Lots of people have dreams of being able to float a few inches off the ground.
Oct 7, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that seems odd to me
Oct 7, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like what is fhe commonality
Oct 7, 2020 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The even lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:53 PM - Veho: The commonality is your parents holding you up to walk.
Oct 7, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe just bored with reality lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:53 PM - Veho: And you're dangling by your arms, your feet dragging along the ground.
Oct 7, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho for me it really felt like when I learned how to skate.
Oct 7, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Oct 7, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: Gliding inches above the ground, fast.
Oct 7, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: Weird thing, sometimes I'm gliding sideways.
Oct 7, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was fun hmm maybe it was those heelies shoes I was looking st
Oct 7, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliexpress is to blame lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why I would dream about it though
Oct 7, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I rarely dream
Oct 7, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least it wasn't someone dying lol
Oct 7, 2020 6:57 PM - kenenthk: That websites going to give you corona someday
Oct 7, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33037648194.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.54027d12Fno3HA&browser_id=18756732523649bbabb5a0251bcca69d&aff_trace_key=178aca382a484b589fa858e7f28982cc-1596379209485-07269-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=sr6tf7amhxscasl1175046d79b315c764cbd11d2ef&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FHTB1CpXLcRGw3KVjSZFwq6zQ2FXaq.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
Oct 7, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I work at a hospital I probably already had it at least once
Oct 7, 2020 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Did you make out with the 80 year olds in isolationg again
Oct 7, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Isolation
Oct 7, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1242324
Oct 7, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Oct 7, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk was that you? Lol
Oct 7, 2020 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Oct 7, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9Q5Kt7GU6A
Oct 7, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj9FVlEtknU
Oct 7, 2020 9:58 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnSnEpiNRMo
Oct 7, 2020 10:01 PM - Veho: hack when lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I have to fix my Game Gear
Oct 7, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just needs the caps replaced but I've been lazy lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'd play it, god is that a shit console, but hey would be nice to have a working one lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: it didn't seem bad
Oct 7, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: technologically it was way ahead of the game boy
Oct 7, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: guzzled batteries, but that's what you get when you use a ccfl backlight
Oct 7, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: and there was a lot of ghosting, but the game boy had that problem too
Oct 7, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was huge, heavy, drained batteries like nobody's business, had ghosting issues as mentioned, and then had shit for games lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Portable Sonic was nice, I guess, but ehhhh
Oct 7, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah having played most of the GG games... I can honestly say most of them where not very good.
Oct 7, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Road Rash came out pretty good
Oct 7, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But why play that when you could play the Genesis or PS1 version
Oct 7, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's PORTABLE, duh ;O;
Oct 7, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nomad
Oct 7, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PSP
Oct 7, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Android now lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love to take my current phone back the 90s lll
Oct 7, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even myself would find it impossible
Oct 7, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It lasts how long on a charge??? What resolution is that screen??? Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 300GBs of storage???? Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think large hard drives of that time might have been 400MB lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh 2GBs was a thing in 96 lll
Oct 7, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In a drive probably 3 times larger than my phone
Oct 7, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IBM had a 16GB HDD by like 98 or something
Oct 7, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So huge lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How big is the new Black Ops game? Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They had like 20GB SSDs in the late 90s, too IIRC Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like 3.5" and not 2.5", but hey still impressive lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 million dollars?
Oct 7, 2020 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably
Oct 7, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was SCSI
Oct 7, 2020 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And did something small like 20mb/s or something lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So fast!!
Oct 7, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Access time was miniscule though so it was probably insane vs a HDD lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird how fast PC tech has advanced lol love it
Oct 7, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine 20 years from now things will be even better lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I think 5 years after that came out the first PCIe SSDs were launching lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or I will be fighting terminators
Oct 7, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then OCZ showed off a 1TB PCIe SSD
Oct 7, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 2 years later
Oct 7, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was ripe for advances in chip fabrication
Oct 7, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now we get all these 100TB SSD BIG HUGE REAL FAST STORAGE
Oct 7, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $40,000!!
Oct 7, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So nice lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When they are not over heating lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pcworld.com/article/127105/article.amp.html
Oct 7, 2020 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: but Tom and Psi you could play SMS games on the GG
Oct 7, 2020 10:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: It lasts how long on a charge??? <- that would be pretty unimpressive compared to the phones of the time lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: 300GBs of storage???? Lol <- they'd be like "what's a GB?"
Oct 7, 2020 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: They had like 20GB SSDs in the late 90s, too IIRC Lol <- probably slower than the actual hdds of the time right?
Oct 7, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have you ever played a Master System game on the Game Gear? It's fucking awful lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: obviously not 
Oct 7, 2020 10:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It shrinks the image to match the OG res and aspect ratio and is basically unplayable lol
Oct 7, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's wrong with it?
Oct 7, 2020 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Oct 7, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Game Gear is cool on paper, but didn't really work out so well in practice
Oct 7, 2020 11:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh, seems playable, it's not much worse than any GG game and at least they're good games
Oct 7, 2020 11:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: these days you can upgrade the screen too
Oct 7, 2020 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if you think that's big... have you seen the atari lynx? 
Oct 7, 2020 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was normal for the time
Oct 7, 2020 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure it has fans despite being lacking in games
Oct 7, 2020 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: the hardware was way ahead of its time though, it deserves to be remembered for that
Oct 7, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The  z80 was released in 1976
Oct 7, 2020 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you're missing the point
Oct 7, 2020 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: the original DMG game boy was barely out
Oct 7, 2020 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: there was nothing like it until the game boy color many years later
Oct 7, 2020 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i suppose the atari lynx came out around the same time too
Oct 7, 2020 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also liked the TurboExpress lol
Oct 8, 2020 12:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njwuFgoBMK8
Oct 8, 2020 12:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Oct 8, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9LnDXAh
Oct 8, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yu4f41W
Oct 8, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/10/07/2310256/worlds-fastest-electrodes-triple-the-density-of-lithium-batteries
Oct 8, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/10/07/2036216/an-earlier-universe-existed-before-the-big-bang-and-can-still-be-observed-today-says-nobel-winner
Oct 8, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FfD4Ims198
Oct 8, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nvidia-maxine-is-helpful-but-unsettling


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 9, 2020)

Oct 8, 2020 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5oruNoG
Oct 8, 2020 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Dead box
Oct 8, 2020 8:30 AM - Veho: https://www.pentestpartners.com/security-blog/smart-male-chastity-lock-cock-up/
Oct 8, 2020 8:31 AM - Skelletonike: a lot of new members still seem to think the temp is all about piracy .-.
Oct 8, 2020 8:36 AM - Veho: Silly n00bs. The Temp is about piracy _and politics_.
Oct 8, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: Cant we have 2 presidents to make america stfu
Oct 8, 2020 9:00 AM - kenenthk: Joe and donald can share the same chair
Oct 8, 2020 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: it can get quite politcal in here.
Oct 8, 2020 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: I enjoy reading the political posts
Oct 8, 2020 9:12 AM - Veho: I do not.
Oct 8, 2020 9:28 AM - DinohScene: I'd rather poke me own eyes out
Oct 8, 2020 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Headline: Trump gets covid, healed 3 days later
Oct 8, 2020 10:24 AM - Veho: Just like our Lord Jesus  ;0;
Oct 8, 2020 10:25 AM - Veho: I cry evry tiem  ;0;
Oct 8, 2020 10:25 AM - Veho: ¡o¡
Oct 8, 2020 10:30 AM - Skelletonike: It's quite fun
Oct 8, 2020 10:30 AM - Skelletonike: When you're in the right mood. I especially enjoy the politcal wars. <3
Oct 8, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: It made me lose all respect for some members, and my ignore list now requires pagination.
Oct 8, 2020 10:35 AM - Skelletonike: I wonder if I am on someone's ignore list. z.z
Oct 8, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: Dunno.
Oct 8, 2020 10:44 AM - Skelletonike: I've never ignored anyone since I find it pointless.
Oct 8, 2020 11:01 AM - Veho: It serves a reminder that a member is a moron, and not to reply. I can't keep track of all the morons manually.
Oct 8, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: Crying is dun it helps me survive
Oct 8, 2020 11:11 AM - kenenthk: Fun
Oct 8, 2020 11:48 AM - havocdrake: OI
Oct 8, 2020 11:48 AM - havocdrake: Anyone have this file? 3DSBannerMaker.zip
Oct 8, 2020 12:10 PM - sws: hii
Oct 8, 2020 12:48 PM - ThatGoodOtakuGuy: Valhalla Knights 3 GOLD is vastly superior and improved than its previous iteration, wish someone could translate it haha
Oct 8, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be on some lists lol
Oct 8, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSqIx_gDMA
Oct 8, 2020 1:05 PM - Skelletonike: I quite liked valhalla knights 3, had to delete it due to shortage of space though.
Oct 8, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/get-one-year-of-sony-playstation-plus-33/
Oct 8, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've ever paid full price for a year of PS+ lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can usually get it for like $40 everywhere
Oct 8, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: Sony need to rethink PS plus for next gen imo
Oct 8, 2020 2:12 PM - Flame: saying that still light years ahead of Nintendo
Oct 8, 2020 2:12 PM - Flame: M$ is on another level
Oct 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The "PS4 collection" thing is a good start
Oct 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But IMO they need to put a fuckton more stuff on it
Oct 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just include PS Now with PS+ FFS
Oct 8, 2020 2:14 PM - Flame: yep i agree
Oct 8, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/watch-amds-zen-3-ryzen-5000-launch-livestream-where-gaming-begins-event-here
Oct 8, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to BE DISAPPOINTED ;O;O;O;O;O;O;O;O
Oct 8, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I won't bother watching it, but I'll skim coverage after it's done lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly just interested in the price/performance of the 5600 or 4600 or whateverthefuck600 they announce
Oct 8, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't care much about anything else lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they arr announcing Zen 3 lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just want to know prices and stuff
Oct 8, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I meant 
Oct 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could also be GPUs lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, GPUs are October 28th
Oct 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I am not in the GPU market right now
Oct 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just Zen 3 today
Oct 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh good news for me than lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how long before a 2080 Ti will be minimum specs lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Flame: Psionic get the Cen 3 instead,  (Cen 3 the Chinese knock off at 50% the price 100% stolen patent)
Oct 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually Flame probably will be a thing
Oct 8, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-20gb-to-launch-in-december
Oct 8, 2020 2:40 PM - Flame: Psionic just wait for the CTX 3080 20GB (Chinese knock off at 50% the price 100% stolen patent)
Oct 8, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/uk/amp/news/that-nes-emulator-youve-been-using-to-play-super-mario-on-android-may-well-be-a-fraud
Oct 8, 2020 3:20 PM - zal16: hello, I'm new here. how do I create a post in the "ask!" section?
Oct 8, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: Yell at it
Oct 8, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Booo, 5600x is $50 more than 3600x MSRP >.>
Oct 8, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PASS ;O;
Oct 8, 2020 4:40 PM - sws: draining
Oct 8, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to wait for actual benchmarks to see what the actual performance is ;O;
Oct 8, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: and when you get it it's actually a gtx 570 spoofed as a 3080 and flight simulator won't even launch on it 
Oct 8, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom gonna try to ship that ram in the morning
Oct 8, 2020 5:08 PM - Flame: im too busy playing real games. like Pokemon Red @Jdbye ;O;
Oct 8, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, ty 
Oct 8, 2020 5:09 PM - Flame: wait Psionic has your address, @Tom?
Oct 8, 2020 5:09 PM - Flame: this is so not gonna end well for you
Oct 8, 2020 5:10 PM - Flame: Somebody send in the national guard for tom
Oct 8, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm about to attempt to replace the HDD in that 2008 iMac I bought ages ago with an SSD
Oct 8, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will be
Oct 8, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...fun? Lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hello smokers?
Oct 8, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8B4Jc5V
Oct 8, 2020 5:22 PM - T-hug: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EB6ve2F
Oct 8, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pow right in the kisser lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:35 PM - MajinCubyan: Damn, that must have hurt
Oct 8, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Vb5hN7p
Oct 8, 2020 5:38 PM - MajinCubyan: Bet every customer leaves with a smile
Oct 8, 2020 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that was deceptively easy
Oct 8, 2020 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was like miles easier than replacing the iMac G3's HDD lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:40 PM - MajinCubyan: Nice, was it fun?
Oct 8, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if I'd use the word fun lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tedious, just cuz you need to remove like 20ish screws
Oct 8, 2020 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But definitely way easier than I expected 
Oct 8, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always nice when its not as painful as imagined lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Replaced the iMac G3 that I got in my living room with this now that the babby is bored of the G3 lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I could have a security cam monitor on my desk here instead of using my phone
Oct 8, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then as I was trying to install the software and such it started going dogshit slow lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then it wouldn't boot anymore lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annoyingly Apple's "First Aid" thing on their disk utility said the thing was fine, but it obviously wasn't with the way it was behaving lol
Oct 8, 2020 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i have had drives being fucky despite not having obvious issues
Oct 8, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I experienced that recently lol
Oct 8, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/android-sound-notification-alerts-170045534.html
Oct 8, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already am fairly sure my phone listens to me all the time lol
Oct 8, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7gWedLC
Oct 8, 2020 6:40 PM - Veho: He slink.
Oct 8, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Way better at it than me lol
Oct 8, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/10/08/weather/hurricane-delta-thursday/index.html
Oct 8, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can 20$0 be over yet?
Oct 8, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 even lol
Oct 8, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/08/us/gretchen-whitmer-michigan-militia.html
Oct 8, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Oct 8, 2020 8:25 PM - Flame: Psionic you going live 2020 for ever like groundhogs day
Oct 8, 2020 8:25 PM - Flame: 
Oct 8, 2020 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well shit if it's like Groundhogs day that's great, I can invest in the stock market when it crashes and make lots of money ;O;
Oct 8, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k0EB6bG.jpg
Oct 8, 2020 8:50 PM - Flame: @Tom when its 31/12/2020 at midnight you lose everything
Oct 8, 2020 8:51 PM - Flame: you never see your daughter grow up
Oct 8, 2020 8:51 PM - Flame: 
Oct 8, 2020 8:51 PM - Flame: back to 01/01/2020
Oct 8, 2020 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I mean, I'd still see her grow up, she was born in 2019 ;O;
Oct 8, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just repeatedly ;O;
Oct 8, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How is there not a good IP cam viewer for fucking Mac OS??
Oct 8, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Half the shit either doesn't work on the latest version of Mac OS this shitty thing can run, and the like 2 I found that will are both paid if you want more than 1 camera...but don't like RTSP anyways so they don't work
Oct 8, 2020 8:57 PM - Flame: are you Americans dad not suppose to see they daughter go to her prom and become prom queen?
Oct 8, 2020 8:57 PM - Flame: TV IS A LIE !
Oct 8, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Using VLC right now, but you have to use the terminal to open a second instance because you can't normally open VLC twice on MacOS???
Oct 8, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of dogshit OS is this 
Oct 8, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hfC2sfT
Oct 8, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom welcome to Macintosh
Oct 8, 2020 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 8, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried using Wine to install the one I use on my server, but that doesn't seem to like Wine 
Oct 8, 2020 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Would you like some cheese with that wine
Oct 8, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Wwqug0q
Oct 8, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd dual boot Windows or Linux or something but I only put a 64GB SSD in it 
Oct 8, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol plenty of space
Oct 8, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1ijRYcS
Oct 8, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This has good food
Oct 8, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be sleeping but the women here are fighting 
Oct 8, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish it was over me lol
Oct 8, 2020 9:23 PM - Flame: why they fighting?
Oct 8, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought fruit at the store one wants to keep it all the other wants to eat it all
Oct 8, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like probably 20 pounds of fruit lol bananas oranges apples
Oct 8, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mom is spinning in her grave
Oct 8, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She believed if you where hungry eat
Oct 8, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have share
Oct 8, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife is the opposite
Oct 8, 2020 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Here i am threatening to sue att
Oct 8, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: you American love to sue.
Oct 8, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: IM GOING TO SUE!
Oct 8, 2020 9:35 PM - kenenthk: When it comes to misinformation
Oct 8, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/MeXQBHLIPcw
Oct 8, 2020 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Att is refusing to give me recorded conversations of misgiven charge
Oct 8, 2020 9:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/p-8K4Ba1KtQ psi having another family arguement?
Oct 8, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jeff is having a bad day lol
Oct 8, 2020 10:14 PM - kenenthk: You told me your name was jeff
Oct 8, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/u9v6vTp
Oct 8, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yfauQMC
Oct 8, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Go to work
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: I'd dual boot Windows or Linux or something but I only put a 64GB SSD in it  <- enough for linux
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Like probably 20 pounds of fruit lol bananas oranges apples
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the only logical thing is to compomise
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: comprimise
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't keep it all, it'll spoil
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't eat it all, that's way too much
Oct 8, 2020 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: so eat some
Oct 8, 2020 11:40 PM - ethantic121212: is anybody here rn?
Oct 8, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
Oct 8, 2020 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know anyone named "anybody"
Oct 9, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well time is relative so really right now is rather nebulous
Oct 9, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So when is this? Right now? No you just missed it.
Oct 9, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He went plaid


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 10, 2020)

Oct 9, 2020 4:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am more of a phantom
Oct 9, 2020 4:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: A phantom of the opera? 
Oct 9, 2020 6:50 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1ijRYcS
Oct 9, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/69vce8w
Oct 9, 2020 9:52 AM - Skelletonike: suprisingly, today is friday and I'm not overworked <3
Oct 9, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rCIHvB1
Oct 9, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3rCee93
Oct 9, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: $500 in car repairs, w00t.
Oct 9, 2020 10:24 AM - Skelletonike: I had to pay 600€ when I crashed my front bumper... 600€ just to fix the bumper and paint it :'(
Oct 9, 2020 10:28 AM - Veho: Painting is hella expensive.
Oct 9, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XWtbavk
Oct 9, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 dollar 500 dollar foot long
Oct 9, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HXPGImA
Oct 9, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: Big kitty   
Oct 9, 2020 11:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/650N98r
Oct 9, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hfC2sfT
Oct 9, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: When you leave your boba tea out too long and the boba eggs hatch.
Oct 9, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was a sperm sample from Andre the Giant lol
Oct 9, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/i3TC8wu
Oct 9, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn it, now i'm hungry 
Oct 9, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IIOHs4r
Oct 9, 2020 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y3DdZP3
Oct 9, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: 404
Oct 9, 2020 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Psi is a 404
Oct 9, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm having steak for dinner AND YOU AREN'T
Oct 9, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 9, 2020 10:06 PM - yummycake: I hope it tastes delicous.
Oct 9, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/CxEocAF
Oct 9, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was 11/10 delicious
Oct 9, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had some corn on the cob boiled in butter+salt water
Oct 9, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MMM
Oct 9, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do a lobster tail cooked in butter it turns out amazing
Oct 9, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Healthy I am sure too lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mashed potatoes
Oct 9, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A WHOLELY DELICIOUS MEAL
Oct 9, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The butter goes on those after lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sitting here trying to decide what hell hole drive through I am getting on the way to work
Oct 9, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think maybe Culvers...
Oct 9, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Culvers is good
Oct 9, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah better than most of the stuff I pass on the way to work... BK McD's and Taco Hell
Oct 9, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The one I lived near when I was my parents house was total shit, but the one near me now is pretty great
Oct 9, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Steak and Shake is OK too but just not in the mood lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah that's a whole different aspect... Also a place can be great in the morning and the night shift sucks donkey cocks
Oct 9, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or vice versa lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The BK nearest me is hot dog shit
Oct 9, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just all the time lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Always greasy and usually wrong items lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that sucks because when they are on the ball, BK actually can be good
Oct 9, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the MCD near me is good
Oct 9, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wendy's too
Oct 9, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should go to Wendy's... lol the one girl sits and flirts with me when I am in my uniform... "How is your job? Oh that sounds exciting" lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's not exciting... it's 39 hours of boredom and 1 hour of "Oh this is fun!!!" every week lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last night was great some junky came in she was wearing a see through skirt no undies, tons of needles in her purse and a giant dildo...
Oct 9, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Junk/prostitute I think lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: junkie lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly it seems like they tend to come in when they tear something downstairs or are suffering some sort of infection lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or getting beat up and raped... lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just don't get it, like drugs are bad mmkay lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear my dog understands English
Oct 9, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I said "You need a bath..." he ran away post haste lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dogs can understand up to like 100 words or something
Oct 9, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think "Smart" dogs can understand 200 or somethingt
Oct 9, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is a Shiba Inu too supposedly they are super smart
Oct 9, 2020 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dog is relatively intelligent lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/shiba-inu
Oct 9, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also need to trim his nails he hates that.
Oct 9, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He lets me but just barely lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dog does too, prolly cuz I accidentally knicked her quick once when she was a poopy
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn black nails
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It happens
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would make it a bit tougher
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She didn't even like yelp or whine when I did it, she was just kinda chill
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never thought about that
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I guess it had an impact
Oct 9, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it probably is a bit sore?
Oct 9, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine so, but she didn't really care at the time lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She also hates getting her ears cleaned
Oct 9, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would imagine yeah lol
Oct 9, 2020 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/syOz1doyfnA
Oct 10, 2020 12:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Last night was great some junky came in she was wearing a see through skirt no undies, tons of needles in her purse and a giant dildo... <- be honest, did you hit that?
Oct 10, 2020 12:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i'm afraid to ask what "knick someone's quick" means
Oct 10, 2020 12:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: it sounds sexual
Oct 10, 2020 12:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: google is no help
Oct 10, 2020 12:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i need to turn safe search off
Oct 10, 2020 2:29 AM - Lilith Valentine: Something sexual? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Oct 10, 2020 2:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes lilith
Oct 10, 2020 2:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: magic wand feels nice on my balls
Oct 10, 2020 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: you should get one  they're fucking awesome
Oct 10, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ewww no
Oct 10, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: By hit maybe with brass knuckles lol
Oct 10, 2020 3:54 AM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum likes magic wands
Oct 10, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But nipping the quick we where talking about trimming dogs nails lol
Oct 10, 2020 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Elpresso mi betturah son


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 11, 2020)

Oct 10, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I see you too speak fluent Klingon!
Oct 10, 2020 4:40 AM - kenenthk: I speak fuck tou give me more latex
Oct 10, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 10, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Created a monster I have lol
Oct 10, 2020 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Thats satans child you fuck
Oct 10, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 10, 2020 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought people with healthy sex lives where happier...lol
Oct 10, 2020 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Are you happy
Oct 10, 2020 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTV0MQVXkP8
Oct 10, 2020 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol TIL 4chan is where arms dealers and thugs meet
Oct 10, 2020 6:26 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/nj1QffD
Oct 10, 2020 6:47 AM - kenenthk: Psi has peft the chat
Oct 10, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mH4z9Ge
Oct 10, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6WfovfS
Oct 10, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tY6ugDj
Oct 10, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9EYRc54
Oct 10, 2020 8:43 AM - plasturion: boo bees lol
Oct 10, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 10, 2020 9:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQKIaEw4Hmc 
Oct 10, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 10, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/10/10/003258/some-onions-were-too-sexy-for-facebook
Oct 10, 2020 12:38 PM - Veho: Sexxxy  
Oct 10, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 10, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/10/09/southwest-stops-woman-from-boarding-flight-wearing-low-cut-top/amp/
Oct 10, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mam that is definitely more than 3 ounces of liquid... Lol
Oct 10, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: MASSIVE JUGS
Oct 10, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: But still, what the fuck SW airlines?
Oct 10, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT VEHO WHAT IF SOMEONE SEES HER TITTIES???????
Oct 10, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: *clutches pearls, drops onto fainting couch*
Oct 10, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WON'T SOMEBODY THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!
Oct 10, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, Hotfix #3 for Baldur's Gate 3, lets see if this fixes my crash issue 
Oct 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lolnope lol
Oct 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably have to restart the game or something ._.
Oct 10, 2020 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, she's not wearing a bra, so i can sorta see that
Oct 10, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: 
Oct 10, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: And her head is not covered. The HOOOOR.
Oct 10, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: still refusing her to fly... i think the guy working at the gate was just personally offended and took that out on her
Oct 10, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: some people might see it and be slightly offended but only a karen would make a big deal out of it
Oct 10, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: Only a Karen with smaller boobs than her  
Oct 10, 2020 3:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: On that note, my boobs hurt and I feel like complaining
Oct 10, 2020 3:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: So, the normal for me
Oct 10, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aT56G6H0ViM
Oct 10, 2020 4:15 PM - x11teen: Hey, so basically I tried using wiivc and it worked great for double dash, now I am trying to use it for cooking mama cooking mama cook off. It says there are no icon or banner files for it so I decided to use fling smash icon and banner. Then I got this message "Unhandels exception has ooccured" is this message because of the iso, the icon, the banner, or did I do something else wrong?[
Oct 10, 2020 4:17 PM - x11teen: I used Wii retail injection
Oct 10, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/crJ-dSZp52U
Oct 10, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-rog-swift-pg259qn-360hz-monitor-review-elite-speed
Oct 10, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuggghh living with multiple women sucks.... Its nit all orgies and peeled grapes
Oct 10, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DzMZIlL.jpg
Oct 10, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 10, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cMIwvSq
Oct 10, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q4EQJeQ
Oct 10, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Uy0VRws
Oct 10, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: Those designer breeds are getting out of hand.
Oct 10, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 10, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RoLgwXa
Oct 10, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: Ah, the creepy cooking Turk.
Oct 10, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol he is weird
Oct 10, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LPEQOt3
Oct 10, 2020 6:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XA8rdlE.mp4
Oct 10, 2020 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: cute dog
Oct 10, 2020 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: pet alligator would make a good guard dog
Oct 10, 2020 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if you have annoying neighbors you can park it by the front door to keep them away 
Oct 10, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: That wouldn't work in Florida.
Oct 10, 2020 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not against florida man but surely should work against most
Oct 10, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MOthd9W.mp4
Oct 10, 2020 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^ me when doing repetitive tasks
Oct 11, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I requilified one time almost asleep lol i mean a fell asleep a couple kf times while I was shooting
Oct 11, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost scored perfect 
Oct 11, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsnationnow.com/us-news/southeast/snake-hunters-catch-largest-python-in-florida-history/amp/
Oct 11, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RZpr7OYNwZA
Oct 11, 2020 3:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: Our European visitors are important to us.  This site is currently unavailable to visitors from the European Economic Area while we work to ensure your data is protected in accordance with applicable EU laws.
Oct 11, 2020 3:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: My head hurts 
Oct 11, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PTekZO_Wokg
Oct 11, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Death Nut sounds like something Superman would do to a woman....


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 12, 2020)

Oct 11, 2020 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: me and my brother tried the death nut challenge
Oct 11, 2020 4:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: only licked the hottest one didnt feel safe eating it..
Oct 11, 2020 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Q5QB4_V81IQ
Oct 11, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vcnGTT2
Oct 11, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lYe6Vod
Oct 11, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig
Oct 11, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/gallery/Jxoohzc
Oct 11, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mATo2NN
Oct 11, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4KzhKP1
Oct 11, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NHIqcH6.jpg
Oct 11, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmmm so never high for me lol
Oct 11, 2020 12:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUcWhG-TlaU
Oct 11, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: Tiny console is tiny.
Oct 11, 2020 3:25 PM - TotalChris: wtf
Oct 11, 2020 3:48 PM - T-hug: Cotton mouth lol
Oct 11, 2020 3:48 PM - T-hug: Daily occurrence xD
Oct 11, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eWHsMf5.mp4
Oct 11, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: "Here, hold my foot."
Oct 11, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is not real life ninja stuff
Oct 11, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: ninjas use weapons
Oct 11, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: When they have them.
Oct 11, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: Ninjas use subterfuge.
Oct 11, 2020 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah they also attack from the shadows
Oct 11, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: If the mission demands it. Attacking from the shadows is counterproductive when they're sent to spy on someone.
Oct 11, 2020 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: the key word is "shadows"
Oct 11, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Yeah. All their training relied on the element of stealth and surprise, and were completely helpless if they were discovered.
Oct 11, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Ninja getting discovered: https://i.imgur.com/KA5GaEv.jpg
Oct 11, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: "God dammit, if only I devoted part of my training to regular hand to hand combat. Alas, 'tis curtains for me."
Oct 11, 2020 4:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cQuWSrm.mp4
Oct 11, 2020 4:55 PM - Veho: Lemmings.
Oct 11, 2020 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: plot twist they were all pushed over the edge by the guy left behind
Oct 11, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember, for some reason, when we were like 10 in school teachers thought it'd be a good idea to have us watch that one old disney movie about animals in the Arctic and such, and like 3 people had to leave the classroom when the scene with the lemmings happened lol
Oct 11, 2020 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who knew showing 10 year olds little furry animals running off a cliff would be traumatizing 
Oct 11, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/78ZzWh6
Oct 11, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/r6otHCZ
Oct 11, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom I remember that video
Oct 11, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMZlr5Gf9yY here it is lol
Oct 11, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pk031Me
Oct 11, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: Um.
Oct 11, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5i38ZGq.mp4
Oct 11, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: Psi, that's the least erotic, least enthusiastic boob slapping I've ever seen or heard of.
Oct 11, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kILZuUk.mp4
Oct 11, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah it was pretty bad lol
Oct 11, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Mulan save some skills for the rest of us lol
Oct 11, 2020 8:48 PM - Veho: Wok Fu.
Oct 11, 2020 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wksh33bigAQ 
Oct 12, 2020 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Mulan is a transgender and the guy she married is gay Mulan 4
Oct 12, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamerant.com/pokeprincxss-sued-by-nintendo/amp/
Oct 12, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nintendo gotta catch em all lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh she also works in the adult entertainment industry
Oct 12, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On everyones favorite hub....
Oct 12, 2020 3:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Egqp0QJVog


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 13, 2020)

Oct 12, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 dollars for tbe set... Or just buy a controller and use your phone with a GameGear emulator
Oct 12, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you get a bigger better screen all the games and save states and cheats and just better everything
Oct 12, 2020 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus other emulators lol
Oct 12, 2020 5:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 3DS has game gear games on eshop. 
Oct 12, 2020 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True and if you hack it plays a lot of emulators lol
Oct 12, 2020 5:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IFBEv2q.jpg
Oct 12, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iEveZX3
Oct 12, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Oct 12, 2020 6:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_YvGw9VfM8 
Oct 12, 2020 6:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JmF2wRl
Oct 12, 2020 6:20 AM - Veho: Wow that guy is annoying. Like, holy FUCK he's irritating.
Oct 12, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p6Q2vAD
Oct 12, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Zxo0LlP
Oct 12, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B1k1UHa
Oct 12, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im loving it lol
Oct 12, 2020 6:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 12, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mq-Ru6kQhE4
Oct 12, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mCQSy8w
Oct 12, 2020 7:26 AM - James_: Where's the /s
Oct 12, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QYAjFl5
Oct 12, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nTTswkBAVTU
Oct 12, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/eDW44A_noK8
Oct 12, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CWQZSwW
Oct 12, 2020 8:15 AM - Veho: “0.0“
Oct 12, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HYik1eB
Oct 12, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: 
Oct 12, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hwsSmkg
Oct 12, 2020 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn gotta burn like 40 minutes lol
Oct 12, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wOaLhSm.jpg
Oct 12, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVeXFYvHw9M
Oct 12, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho would their anti lobster be a vat of boiling butter? lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-XBR-75Z8H-8K-Ultra-High-Definition-HDR-Z8H-Series-LED-Smart-TV-with-an-Additional-4-Year-Coverage-by-Epic-Protect-2020/640028136?findingMethod=wpa
Oct 12, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walmart selling 8K TVs now
Oct 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only $6500!!
Oct 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Flame: *Only 4 left!*
Oct 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Flame: be quick psionic
Oct 12, 2020 1:31 PM - Flame: you gonna miss out
Oct 12, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sony-XBR-85Z8H-85-8K-Ultra-High-Definition-HDR-Smart-Full-Array-LED-TV-with-an-Additional-4-Year-Coverage-by-Epic-Protect-2020/145173202?findingMethod=wpa
Oct 12, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That ones a better deal
Oct 12, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi buy me an 8K TV pls ;O;
Oct 12, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: Only one left!!1!
Oct 12, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: MUST BUY
Oct 12, 2020 1:42 PM - Skelletonike: aren't they quite pointless?
Oct 12, 2020 1:43 PM - Skelletonike: genuinely curious.
Oct 12, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, 8k is useless and will continue to be useless for another 5+ years lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Skelletonike: figured as such
Oct 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: Aren't the PS5 and X bone Whatsitsname supposed to have 8K output?
Oct 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Skelletonike: just bought a 4k tv recently and even then most stuff doesn't really use 4k
Oct 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: In theory.
Oct 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing when 4k launched years ago, and 1080p lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: In 10 fps.
Oct 12, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's "8k capable", but no one will actually do that lol
Oct 12, 2020 1:47 PM - Skelletonike: i bought a 40" full hd last year for my room's tv and i'm quite happy with the quality
Oct 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Skelletonike: bought a 55" 4k two months ago for the living room and I don't see much difference in most stuff.
Oct 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with the RTX 3090 having "8K GAMING!!!!1111!!1!!!!11"
Oct 12, 2020 1:49 PM - Skelletonike: (games with hdr on the ps4 pro do look a bit better, but thats just because of the hdr effects)
Oct 12, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: I have a 1080p TV and I'm happy with it.
Oct 12, 2020 1:56 PM - Skelletonike: I wonder if people watch 4k porn with a sound system on...
Oct 12, 2020 1:57 PM - Skelletonike: While I keep my tv pg-16, I am curious
Oct 12, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: @Skelletonike of course they do. you think people made internet for knowledge and connections?
Oct 12, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: it was made to watch tits in 8K in the year 2020
Oct 12, 2020 2:11 PM - Skelletonike: Dunno. I find the whole watching porn on tvs and big screens something weird
Oct 12, 2020 2:12 PM - Skelletonike: same with hentai
Oct 12, 2020 2:19 PM - DinohScene: close the drapes?
Oct 12, 2020 2:19 PM - DinohScene: people did it before the internet existed with VHS tapes
Oct 12, 2020 2:22 PM - Flame: drapes? i want people to watch me
Oct 12, 2020 2:22 PM - Flame: 
Oct 12, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Flame gets off to the thought of fat hairy dudes watching him jerk it through his windows ;O;
Oct 12, 2020 2:31 PM - DinohScene: kinky
Oct 12, 2020 2:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j0xGJXr.jpg
Oct 12, 2020 2:55 PM - Flame: lol
Oct 12, 2020 3:01 PM - MajinCubyan: Goddamn lol
Oct 12, 2020 3:02 PM - MajinCubyan: I was laughing way too hard at that
Oct 12, 2020 3:09 PM - MajinCubyan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTlv2gfrINM
Oct 12, 2020 3:10 PM - MajinCubyan: Get yo booty to the poll
Oct 12, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: gotta work out your penis too
Oct 12, 2020 3:10 PM - Skelletonike: I know that people used to watch vhs, even now they still sell dvd's and bluray of porn vids. I still find it weird watching it from a tv tho
Oct 12, 2020 3:11 PM - Skelletonike: as a kid I did have fun tuning to sexyhot and trying to make it more visible
Oct 12, 2020 3:11 PM - Skelletonike: those were some hot red and green screens. :')
Oct 12, 2020 3:13 PM - MajinCubyan: lolol
Oct 12, 2020 3:14 PM - MajinCubyan: that was my teenage years, red/green and static screens
Oct 12, 2020 3:15 PM - MajinCubyan: I had a vhs tape I had recorded and it was a mix of adult swim and really shit porn cause I was dumb
Oct 12, 2020 3:16 PM - MajinCubyan: My dad wasn't pleased when we were watching Big O and it cut to things he didn't approve of lol
Oct 12, 2020 3:16 PM - MajinCubyan: I was banned from the vcr
Oct 12, 2020 3:17 PM - MajinCubyan: like 19 years ago...
Oct 12, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: how did that work out for them?
Oct 12, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://yro.slashdot.org/story/20/10/12/0055226/to-avoid-prison-for-leaving-bad-hotel-reviews-online-an-american-in-thailand-must-apologize
Oct 12, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now review the prison... "Food was excellent much better than that hotel, bed was comfortable and the staff was also more friendly!" lol
Oct 12, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "I think there's something wrong with the beds, keep waking up with a sore ass!"
Oct 12, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: From what I've read, guy went full Karen in the restaurant, wrote a retaliatory review, told a bunch of lies, and accused the restaurant of slavery, so they locked him up for libel.
Oct 12, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/intel-sneaks-out-a-sub-dollar100-quad-core-comet-lake-cpu-to-take-on-amd-ryzen/
Oct 12, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel is now the cheap option?
Oct 12, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Intel needs to go a hell of a lot cheaper to be the cheap option ;O;
Oct 12, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame AMD bumped their prices up lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to wait months for a 5000 BIOS
Oct 12, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Oct 12, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if Asrock will update my BIOS
Oct 12, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably?
Oct 12, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Isn't yours a 550?
Oct 12, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, b450 lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It should?
Oct 12, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't know if Asrock will do it lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They haven't officially said
Oct 12, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could make it yourself at some point there is a tool out now but I would be scared to use it lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Something I found when researching combo pi versions
Oct 12, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apparently the BIOS is pretty modular
Oct 12, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can update your combo version yourself
Oct 12, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but Asrock occasionally updates AGESA so eh lol
Oct 12, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they did one in August that I don't remember if I updated to yet lol
Oct 12, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wogx.com/news/only-mother-nature-knows-when-70-foot-deep-new-port-richey-hole-will-stop-growing.amp
Oct 12, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your wife trip and fall Psi? Lol
Oct 12, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: silly tom
Oct 12, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: psionic wife is  Mother Nature
Oct 12, 2020 10:26 PM - Flame: shes the wide world
Oct 12, 2020 11:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean world wide? 
Oct 12, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kingdomofloathing.com/login.php?loginid=e57aab10ffd040d193dd3bc7235d921b
Oct 12, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now this is something to play on your phone lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpSqIx_gDMA 
Oct 12, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/10/11/heres-a-big-list-of-amd-motherboards-that-already-support-ryzen-5000-zen-3-cpus-and-their-required-bioses/
Oct 12, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ngVf6Jw
Oct 12, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/F9SrB5C
Oct 12, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nhf6c1F
Oct 12, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom catch a bee you know what to do lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rBSigbe
Oct 12, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So how's shipping that RAM going Psi? ;O;
Oct 12, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol going to try in the morning
Oct 12, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was there today but the place opens at 9AM and damn I usually sleep by then
Oct 12, 2020 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to find a place that opens by 8 lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That way it wouldnt be so crazy since my captain called me last night added like 16 hours this week lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be close to 900 bucks though so that's nice
Oct 12, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This week
Oct 12, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure to put it all away for that 8k TV 
Oct 12, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or you could buy that Xiaomi transparent TV that came out recently for like $25k!
Oct 12, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Transparent 8K lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately the transparent tv is just 4k lol
Oct 12, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/i/392932030968?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=392932030968&targetid=934800885776&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=1019404&poi=&campaignid=10456336252&mkgroupid=106723175667&rlsatarget=pla-934800885776&abcId=2146001&merchantid=6296724&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgr7z6KCw7AIVQj2tBh3jMwagEAQYASABEgLrefD_BwE
Oct 12, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually retails for like $8k or something, but China only lol
Oct 13, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super super fragile, too
Oct 13, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: LTT got one, doing a video on it soon lol
Oct 13, 2020 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Oct 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they could be layered for sort of 3D?
Oct 13, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda like the 3ds? Would be pretty shitty, would have to have pretty tight viewing angles for it lol
Oct 13, 2020 1:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom i think i read that 4xx mobos will get the update in january or something, sounds like they're all getting it
Oct 13, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's totally dependant on the motherboard manufacturer and if they decide to push it out
Oct 13, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They could just not lol
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean AMD said they were getting it so i figure AMD is probably going "have this update ready by then" no ifs and buts
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think Asrock would just not though, but it's certainly possible
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: said 4xx was getting it*
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well no, that's not how it works lol
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD has 0 say over whether a Mobo manufacturer decides to support new CPUs or not
Oct 13, 2020 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty much the only point in a transparent tv that i can see is putting them in your windows so you can put on a screensaver or a slideshow or video or something if you get bored of outside 
Oct 13, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond giving them access to the info anyways
Oct 13, 2020 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's terrible for content consumption
Oct 13, 2020 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: you want a black background, so what are you gonna do, paint the walls black?
Oct 13, 2020 1:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: then AMD's probably already gotten all the manufacturers on board or they wouldn't be saying something like that
Oct 13, 2020 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems like the update is already out for 5xx
Oct 13, 2020 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't checked for my asus x570-i
Oct 13, 2020 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm gonna wait a while, buy a cheap zen 3 for cheap
Oct 13, 2020 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: a used zen 3*
Oct 13, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably a high end one, once my 3700x is no longer enough
Oct 13, 2020 1:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: get a 12 core or something
Oct 13, 2020 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe i'll just get a new mobo and cpu depends on if i have to get new ram or not 
Oct 13, 2020 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: this mobo was expensive, want to keep it as long as possible
Oct 13, 2020 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: the best time to upgrade is right after AMD launches a new socket since they usually stick with the same socket for a while but zen 1 wasn't exactly anything special so if i built a new PC at that time i would've gone with intel anyway
Oct 13, 2020 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: in other words probably best for me to skip the next AMD socket (since i would be joining late) and join the next one after that early
Oct 13, 2020 1:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: or skip 2 sockets we'll see how long this 3700x lasts 
Oct 13, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I plan on getting a 5700x or better at some point
Oct 13, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kinda want the 5900X since it has the best clocks
Oct 13, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4.9Ghz so nice
Oct 13, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet if you get a good one a 5Ghz OC is possible
Oct 13, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With proper cooling
Oct 13, 2020 3:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah 5900x looks good


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 14, 2020)

Oct 13, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Touch expensive but damn that performance must be insane
Oct 13, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "yeah im recompiling changes to the human genome and playing Doom eternal 4K 150 FPS at the same time so what?" Lol
Oct 13, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/florida-hunters-break-record-with-18-foot-python.amp
Oct 13, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://boingboing.net/2020/10/12/did-i-really-just-switch-from-mac-to-windows.html/amp
Oct 13, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://webglsamples.org/aquarium/aquarium.html
Oct 13, 2020 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It runs on phones neat lol
Oct 13, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1000 fish is 60 FPS 5000 is 30 FPS my phone is crazy good for the price lol
Oct 13, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you can max this out at 4K on your computer I think
Oct 13, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tTcIcER
Oct 13, 2020 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3JfxpH9
Oct 13, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fgkfPH6
Oct 13, 2020 6:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iE0Ns1F
Oct 13, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gC0ctu1
Oct 13, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im so bored, but the comments made me laugh lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:40 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hZvu4yd.jpg
Oct 13, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: Veho can i borrow some ky
Oct 13, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: No.
Oct 13, 2020 10:39 AM - kenenthk: Ass
Oct 13, 2020 10:39 AM - kenenthk: I scared psi away already
Oct 13, 2020 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: why would he want it back after you've used it
Oct 13, 2020 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: "It beat the previous record by one inch" that's what she said
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: A dab of ky will do you
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: gonna need more than a dab
Oct 13, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
Oct 13, 2020 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: an 88 gallon drum should do
Oct 13, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: "Yo asshole, you mad I'm dabbing on you?"
Oct 13, 2020 1:29 PM - kenenthk: With 88 gallons of ky o can finally have room to store all my latex collectables
Oct 13, 2020 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean store them in your ass?
Oct 13, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Men can use latex products we deserve fake vaginas if females can have fack dicks
Oct 13, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Fake*
Oct 13, 2020 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: fleshlights aren't made of latex
Oct 13, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Warming-Water-Based-Body-Glide-Gallon/dp/B083V68RPP/ref=sr_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=lube+drum&qid=1602596345&sr=8-9
Oct 13, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: The all knowing sex toy expert would know
Oct 13, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well someone won the silicon lottery lol
Oct 13, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: pump included
Oct 13, 2020 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: pump it straight into your anus 
Oct 13, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: You could probably build that for 50 bucks
Oct 13, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: less
Oct 13, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you'll still need the lube
Oct 13, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: Just make some. All you need is gelatin and perfume.
Oct 13, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aOZhEC9
Oct 13, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthks date lol
Oct 13, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6sCBot0
Oct 13, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: Lightly used?
Oct 13, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only driven on Sundays
Oct 13, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And only to the in and out.
Oct 13, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MVkR5aH.jpg
Oct 13, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, got all these keyboards and NONE OF THEM ARE AS NICE AS MY G910 
Oct 13, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a terrible problem 
Oct 13, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The key caps on the IKBC are too wide, the size and shape of the HyperX one is too small...THIS IS THE WORST YEAR EVER
Oct 13, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait I think I can swap the key caps from the HyperX one to the IKBC one 
Oct 13, 2020 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Yeah fuck millions of people dying 
Oct 13, 2020 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who gives a shit about people? ;O;
Oct 13, 2020 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Psi
Oct 13, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww shit, I can swap the keycaps, nice 
Oct 13, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, brb while I do that
Oct 13, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 i broke a leg
Oct 13, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank Gaben for standardized keycaps
Oct 13, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: People are temporary. Keycaps are forever. Because they're made from non-biodegradable plastic.
Oct 13, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Where did i put my flamethrower again
Oct 13, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Tom hold that keyboard close 
Oct 13, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Great success
Oct 13, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, it's certainly moderately better to type on with the slightly smaller keycaps lol
Oct 13, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The quick brown fox fucks ken's lazy fatass mother
Oct 13, 2020 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Oct 13, 2020 3:27 PM - kenenthk: More action then ure mum 
Oct 13, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Oct 13, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: perfume? in lube?
Oct 13, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: Scent.
Oct 13, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: Aromatic substances.
Oct 13, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's alcohol in perfume
Oct 13, 2020 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: dunno what kind of lube you are using, pretty sure KY doesn't have perfume in it
Oct 13, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: They have scented versions.
Oct 13, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: "Perfume" isn't the right word, I meant "fragrance ingredient".
Oct 13, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: aromatic essences
Oct 13, 2020 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: wondering what would be the purpose in that, though
Oct 13, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: To make it smell nice.
Oct 13, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Who wouldn't want a nice smelling dick
Oct 13, 2020 4:09 PM - Veho: Eucalyptus scented lube, provides a pleasant tingle, and overpowers the aromas of dick cheese and swamp foof.
Oct 13, 2020 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Its not a smart idea to buy libe where you work though
Oct 13, 2020 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Cashier sees it entire store knows shes dry
Oct 13, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Happened to a guy i worked with his excuse he never gets any anymore
Oct 13, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: Haven't your coworkers heard of buttsecks?
Oct 13, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a new pan AND YOU GUYS DON'T
Oct 13, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WCW9CXG/ <
Oct 13, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wife bought it for me as an anniversary gift 
Oct 13, 2020 5:07 PM - Veho: She's telling you to go back into the kitchen.
Oct 13, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, I do all the cooking anyways ;O;
Oct 13, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8XZYQzN.jpg
Oct 13, 2020 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I have the same type granite is nice
Oct 13, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Easy to clean to
Oct 13, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: I have one. Non-stick, easy to clean. Until one day we burned it. Now it's not as non-stick as it used to be.
Oct 13, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: OH WELL
Oct 13, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Oct 13, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, definitely gotta avoid high heat with "non-stick coating" things
Oct 13, 2020 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Toss it in the oven as a broiler pan
Oct 13, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Now when you say we was it more of an I thing? 
Oct 13, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: Maaaaybe.
Oct 13, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: We had just got an induction stove and didn't know how hot it would get.
Oct 13, 2020 7:08 PM - kenenthk: I have put mine in the oven browned the handle but still does okay if I add oil to it or you know not burn things 
Oct 13, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah that's understandable Veho, it's hard to tell with Induction stuff when you first use it
Oct 13, 2020 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Some say to turn on the broiler after cooking a steak and its supposed to taste better
Oct 13, 2020 7:24 PM - kenenthk: Well prime day offically sucks
Oct 13, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use cast iron 
Oct 13, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My cast iron skillet is basically only ever used for cooking meats lol
Oct 13, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Steaks, pork chops, sometimes chicken depending on what I'm making
Oct 13, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else was usually made in my saute pan lol
Oct 13, 2020 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was quite old and falling apart lol. Half the shitty plastic handle came off like a year ago
Oct 13, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Is there really much of a difference between cheap cast iron and like $100 cast iron
Oct 13, 2020 7:49 PM - Veho: Well if you get really really cheap cast iron, it can explode when heated  
Oct 13, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you should use it on veggies too, gives a really nice grill to them 
Oct 13, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got like a 14 inch pioneer girl one from Walmart years ago.
Oct 13, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 16 inches... not sure lol
Oct 13, 2020 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Those girls need at least 16 inches
Oct 13, 2020 7:54 PM - Veho: 
Oct 13, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Little sluts always whoring their image out for customers
Oct 13, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only real difference with cheap cast iron vs expensive is that cheap cast iron pans usually have a slightly rougher surface vs expensive ones and that's literally it lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More expensive ones have more work into making the surface super smooth and glossy, cheapo ones just skip that altogether and you get whatever you get
Oct 13, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it doesn't matter much, so long as you season the pan properly lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Arent you suppose to add oil to keep them shiney or something
Oct 13, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You should season them with oil, yes
Oct 13, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how they stay non-stick
Oct 13, 2020 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Into the deep fryer they go 
Oct 13, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:04 PM - kenenthk: Right veho?
Oct 13, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seasoning usually involves cleaning the pan baking it really hot to dry it then a nice canola oil or sunflower seed oil then baking it upside down in the oven at a high temp to turn the oil into a natural polymer that creates the non stick coating, then if you manage to fuck it up you can fix it.
Oct 13, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cast iron if used correctly can last life times.
Oct 13, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like too much work doordash can do it for me
Oct 13, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol It's not a lot of work, for what a true cook can do with it. Totally worth the effort.
Oct 13, 2020 8:06 PM - kenenthk: Doordash can also be a true cook if you get lucky
Oct 13, 2020 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depending on how much you get paid an hour, it's cheaper to literally buy a pan and put in the effort than to buy 1 meal on Door Dash lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Not if you're fat and lazy
Oct 13, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-15-Cast-Iron-Skillet-with-Handle-and-Lips/55208724?athcpid=55208724&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVUB&athieid=v0&athstid=CS004&athguid=ddab291c-007-1752393ae7922b&athancid=null&athena=true
Oct 13, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Oct 13, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get you some chicken and a pan and make grilled chicken on a salad, less fat 
Oct 13, 2020 8:09 PM - kenenthk: Or i could order a nice 10/10 deli sub and send you pictures
Oct 13, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grill some chicken and onions and peppers make a low calorie wrap 
Oct 13, 2020 8:10 PM - kenenthk: Eh I have an air dryer already dont need it
Oct 13, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk get a pizza dough and make a pizza in your new cast iron skillet, no pizza place would be able to compete...
Oct 13, 2020 8:10 PM - kenenthk: Pizza hut stuff crust is fresh made you dick  and has healthy vegetables
Oct 13, 2020 8:11 PM - TrueMrHacker: yo we talking about pizzas?
Oct 13, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit I want to make that again now.... You put a little coating of olive oil in the bottom with some salt and garlic powder, this gives you flavored crust.... Then fill the insides as you please lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol TrueMrHacker yes
Oct 13, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cast iron pan pizza is pizza like god would eat if he ate pizza lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I eas going the healthier route with fresh subs and psi had to go all fat man mode 
Oct 13, 2020 8:12 PM - TrueMrHacker: pan made pizza is literally god-tier, i can never get it right but my garlic butter crust makes it worth it
Oct 13, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk if I made one for you, it would ruin you for ordering pizza out... I know it has me lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:13 PM - kenenthk: If you cant be happy with red baron or jacks you cant be happy with anything
Oct 13, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I made 2 of them one night, I thought my family was going to murder each other to claim the left overs (not that there was much)
Oct 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I used to buy those little 1 dollar ones
Oct 13, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Not that it was a problem*
Oct 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: toaster oven emergency ration lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: They have red baron sandwhiches not been meaning to try it
Oct 13, 2020 8:15 PM - kenenthk: Now
Oct 13, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Totino-s-Combination-Party-Pizza-10-7-oz/10813483
Oct 13, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I did read about those kenenthk they did look interesting
Oct 13, 2020 8:15 PM - TrueMrHacker: my school use to sell those for breakfast
Oct 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Red-Baron-Pepperoni-Pizza-Melt-5-34-oz-Box/148148203
Oct 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't use the microwave on them though...
Oct 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toaster oven or regular oven or hell even in a pan on the stove.
Oct 13, 2020 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Probably only like 2 slices of pepperoni and a sprinkle of cheese
Oct 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol probably I keep a 3 pound bag of mozzarella in my deep freeze for adding to stuff or making lasagna
Oct 13, 2020 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Fucking nestle and their dick ass cheap branding moves
Oct 13, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The current bag still has like 2 pounds in it, opened it to make lasagna last week
Oct 13, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk at least they didn't buy up all your water rights, then force you to buy bottled water lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.clickondetroit.com/consumer/2018/07/18/residents-outraged-by-new-water-deal-allowing-nestle-to-pump-millions-of-gallons-from-michigan/#:~:text=OSCEOLA%20COUNTY%2C%20Mich.&text=The%20water%20is%20bottled%20and,charges%20Nestle%20%24200%20per%20year.&text=Many%20Michigan%20residents%20believe%20the%20state%20is%20getting%20ripped%20off.&text=Nestle%20is%20pumping%20out%201.1,every%20day%
Oct 13, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best Pizza is Meijer take and bake pizza 
Oct 13, 2020 8:20 PM - kenenthk: I swear nearly half products in stores are nestle
Oct 13, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.meijer.com/shop/en/easy-grab-go-meals/take-bake-pizza/c/L3-3195
Oct 13, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bigass pizza for $8, delicious ;O;
Oct 13, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Aldis have some like 12" for 6 bucks
Oct 13, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Not that bad either
Oct 13, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those are amazing Tom  I miss Meijer a metric ton 
Oct 13, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they too would come to Florida lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They got super good lately
Oct 13, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably put half the stores here out of business ASAP lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still usually juts make my own, but if we're feeling lazy and don't want to order god tier cottage inn we'll just pick one of those up
Oct 13, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they have breadsticks now that I haven't seen, maybe have to try some of those next time I order groceries
Oct 13, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sam's Club pizza isn't half bad lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I am making chicken tonight with coconut ginger rice and some stir fry veggies lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still good (I hope) lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vigo-Coconut-Ginger-Rice-Ounce/dp/B07CXCXK3S
Oct 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to give it a whirl lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno what I'm gonna do for dinner lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably something lazy
Oct 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one night off this week so I am gonna cook if it kills me lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vigo-Coconut-Ginger-Rice-Ounce/dp/B07CXCXK3S
Oct 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oops
Oct 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zmescience.com/science/nestle-company-pollution-children/#:~:text=A%20Chicago%2Dbased%20business%20has,though%20Nestle%20never%20advertised%20this.
Oct 13, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Meijer would ship stuff to me... lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not
Oct 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.meijer.com/shop/en/search/?text=Pasties I need about 400 of these...
Oct 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't sell them here Tom 
Oct 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a crime I tell you.
Oct 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried making my own once lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't quite work out, dough didn't want to cooperate lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to try to make my own but it's hard to find rutabaga here, even frozen.
Oct 13, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A few things here I miss, in spite of like running into a thousand people from Michigan here a week lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't bring it with them  lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.meijer.com/shop/en/frozen/frozen-meals/pot-pies/marie-callender-pub-style-steak-ale-pie-20oz/p/2113100034
Oct 13, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: People from Michigan would go to Florida
Oct 13, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you must try those lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk it's like Michigan is normal and Florida is the upside down from Stranger Things lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:33 PM - kenenthk: So flordia is like the walmart to target
Oct 13, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sad, they didn't do the code silver test this morning at my job.
Oct 13, 2020 8:33 PM - kenenthk: This baby has a mentally ill sickness ship it to Florida!
Oct 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol "Probably can work at McDonalds or something..."
Oct 13, 2020 8:34 PM - kenenthk: I work for the government cause im lazy and give 2 shits 
Oct 13, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aXWsV6p.jpg
Oct 13, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk get these if you see them in the frozen section lol https://www.meijer.com/shop/en/frozen/frozen-meals/pot-pies/marie-callender-pub-style-steak-ale-pie-20oz/p/2113100034
Oct 13, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho
Oct 13, 2020 8:36 PM - kenenthk: I have seen those but feel small as shit for 6 bucks
Oct 13, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There is two of them in the pack and they are steak and delicious
Oct 13, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: But do they have a dick like gamerzmum
Oct 13, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:38 PM - kenenthk: As in are they small as shit
Oct 13, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/jade2n/wtf_and_she_does_this_for_fun/
Oct 13, 2020 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/ja6uiv/nom_nom/
Oct 13, 2020 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Answer me
Oct 13, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol if you eat both of them you will be full
Oct 13, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nnHl2aB
Oct 13, 2020 8:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vPHLSMG.mp4
Oct 13, 2020 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got 68 cents from Google rewards lol
Oct 13, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: After the $100 you spent?
Oct 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho she hit the dance floor and flooded out
Oct 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I have made over 87 dollars from those surveys
Oct 13, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6lj22nB.jpg
Oct 13, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vdoj03pKOpo
Oct 13, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FRKnCwR
Oct 13, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UiNrS9y
Oct 13, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QYER376
Oct 13, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Dead box
Oct 13, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 13, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/lyALkp9.mp4 < Psi is this you??
Oct 13, 2020 10:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually yes lol
Oct 13, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drag that dummy behind the dumpster lol
Oct 13, 2020 10:57 PM - Flame: lmao
Oct 13, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 13, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Remember remember the 5th of November
Oct 13, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-5600x-6-core-faster-than-core-i7-10700-8-core-gaming-ryzen-5-5600-2021-220-usd-rumor/amp/
Oct 13, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno about that price, I kind of doubt it lol
Oct 13, 2020 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $250 at the least
Oct 13, 2020 11:33 PM - Flame: so everything is set for 5th of November Psionic
Oct 13, 2020 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless AMD decided to gimp the 5600 a lot more than the 5600x, vs the basically non-existent gimp they did with the 3600 and 3600x lol
Oct 13, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $220 though, that'd be a pretty compelling price for me to upgrade I think
Oct 14, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think so
Oct 14, 2020 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will have to wait for full benchmarks though to be sure, gotta be at least a 25% uplift vs my 3600 before I bother ;O;
Oct 14, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me its a no brainier
Oct 14, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, going from Zen+ to Zen 3 should be a pretty substantial bump
Oct 14, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe you can finally play Flight Simulator at higher than 30fps!!
Oct 14, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Game is super CPU bound, so even with my 3080 I still can't break like 60fps lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X works nice with it
Oct 14, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ymeRfCC
Oct 14, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmKXNngGlkQ
Oct 14, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OHD4apQUuQ
Oct 14, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxsfEio0L8Y


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 15, 2020)

Oct 14, 2020 5:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POGGERS
Oct 14, 2020 5:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 14, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im so curious ss to what Tom will be able to do with that RAM lol I managed yo get it running at 3366Mhz but he has a better memory controller
Oct 14, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe boost his super position score 30 points lol
Oct 14, 2020 7:00 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Oct 14, 2020 8:04 AM - Localhorst86: Language!
Oct 14, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: in about an hour I will be eating home made Gyros 
Oct 14, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought onions and tomatoes and Tzatziki sauce and European flat bread gonna be good  (using hamburger with seasonings and stuff as the meat amazingly I get it pretty damn close)
Oct 14, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just missing some lamb lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:15 AM - kenenthk: You suck
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At cooking
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: what's european flat bread?
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah you totally suck
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I think it's what they use for like Gyros and kabobs?
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've done homemade gyros, they were good but not the same
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And I think a different name too
Oct 14, 2020 8:17 AM - kenenthk: Peta bread
Oct 14, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of kenenthk
Oct 14, 2020 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pita usually has that pocket (from my experience)
Oct 14, 2020 8:18 AM - kenenthk: I've been loving peta bread lately
Oct 14, 2020 8:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: gyros aren't the same as pita
Oct 14, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do love pita bread too though, put some lettuce in it with some tuna salad just so good.
Oct 14, 2020 8:19 AM - kenenthk: You can get fluffier versions
Oct 14, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://allourway.com/flatbread/ This is kind of what I have, I think mine are larger and a tiny bit cooked more.
Oct 14, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Greek Gyro place near me, they brush it with olive oil and grill them crispy. I am being a bit lazy and just throwing them in the toaster oven lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:23 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/grocery/ip/Sam-s-Choice-Greek-Pita-Whole-Wheat-16-8-oz-6-count/673661845?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=4475&gclsrc=aw.ds&&adid=2222222242131970621&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=469442137198&wl4=aud-667380510857la-966647920710&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=673661845&wl13=4475&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=CjwKCAjww5r8BRB6EiwArc
Oct 14, 2020 8:23 AM - kenenthk: This world work
Oct 14, 2020 8:26 AM - kenenthk: I've been waiting almost a month for my package customs either booted or its lost in Chicago
Oct 14, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The looters used it lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Hasnt moved since the 9th 
Oct 14, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate when that happens...
Oct 14, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The longer it goes on the worse it gets lol I start checking like 20 times a day
Oct 14, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: I never order shit under 25 bucks world wide so i wont commite suicide over being broke
Oct 14, 2020 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Imagine corona is causing the shit to delay
Oct 14, 2020 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: imagine getting an e-scooter in the mail today
Oct 14, 2020 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Fucking amazon and their drone delay
Oct 14, 2020 8:34 AM - kenenthk: I need to seperate laundry but i dont want to
Oct 14, 2020 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wash it all in one big load lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm just realized like 90% of my clothing is all black so I almost could...
Oct 14, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Being a security guard/ninja has it's advantages lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Fake cop*
Oct 14, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats a bad rhyme ken
Oct 14, 2020 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah but the paychecks are real 
Oct 14, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye maybe he was trying for a haiku lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Laundry soiled
Oct 14, 2020 8:40 AM - kenenthk: If you wanna be a real security guard deny every black guy you see entrance
Oct 14, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk but then half my officers couldn't come to work 
Oct 14, 2020 8:40 AM - DinohScene: simply deny access for everyone
Oct 14, 2020 8:40 AM - DinohScene: be the worst racist there is!
Oct 14, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DinohScene that would be so nice... Usually takes a code black to do that lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Plus the hospital would be like half empty 
Oct 14, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Code black is a bomb threat
Oct 14, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We had an actual code black like 12 months back
Oct 14, 2020 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Whats your hospitals number
Oct 14, 2020 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was so stressful, I was racing around checking stair wells and trash cans and any place I could think of someone would hide a bomb
Oct 14, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turns out it was just a homeless guy in the ER waiting room mad because they wouldn't give him a turkey sandwich lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So he got 7 years of prison time out of it...
Oct 14, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: If it were me I'd hide a bomb in a red tote
Oct 14, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All the cock meat sandwiches he can eat I hope... lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your evil 
Oct 14, 2020 8:43 AM - kenenthk: Tie it up in a red bag bombs away!
Oct 14, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk when you get to gitmo make sure to request the extra salad dressing on your cock meat sandwich  lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Hospital food already tate like cock
Oct 14, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzSnmL1mjJw
Oct 14, 2020 8:45 AM - kenenthk: Lets serve guests decent food and paitents shit food
Oct 14, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:45 AM - kenenthk: We care
Oct 14, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My hospital has a StarBucks 
Oct 14, 2020 8:45 AM - kenenthk: So does our and a subway
Oct 14, 2020 8:45 AM - DinohScene: starbucks and subway, yuck
Oct 14, 2020 8:46 AM - kenenthk: I was voting for mcdonalds cause make america healthy again
Oct 14, 2020 8:46 AM - DinohScene: you people should go to Tesco and get decent healthy and fat free food
Oct 14, 2020 8:46 AM - DinohScene: watch out for chavs on the lot tho
Oct 14, 2020 8:47 AM - kenenthk: But the asshole put it clear on the 2nd building so you'd have to walk a long ass bridge just to get a shit sub then they could be closed whenever they felt like it
Oct 14, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But a high fat diet is one of the cures for diabetus
Oct 14, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11055922/
Oct 14, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Has some interesting points... Fat isn't as bad as people think, it's sugar and processed crap that's the devil lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also lack of exorcise lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since picking my training back up, I have lost a bunch of weight and I can bend pennies with my bare hands again! lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to step it up before I can hit my goals though.
Oct 14, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOepDiEXgJo stuff like this lol
Oct 14, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost back in shape enough to pull off jumping spin kicks and axe kicks again.
Oct 14, 2020 9:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am kinda sad though, when I was younger I barely needed to train at all for this stuff now that I am 46 it takes me hours every day to get the muscles and dexterity I have now, even with vitamins and work out drinks.
Oct 14, 2020 9:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it's nice when people say something is impossible and I do it in front of them... lol
Oct 14, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far I have bent a couple of pennies at work and the response is "What the hell...."
Oct 14, 2020 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had some steroids I could probably pull off dimes lol (smaller and stronger metal)
Oct 14, 2020 9:24 AM - kenenthk: I've been trying to convince my mind one large meal a day and no other food
Oct 14, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not good for you
Oct 14, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You should eat like 4-5 times a day, if possible
Oct 14, 2020 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Depends on the diet
Oct 14, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat pussy all day every day lol
Oct 14, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/5IzwcB3
Oct 14, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a nibble lol
Oct 14, 2020 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Fucking wisdom tooth broke off worst pain ever
Oct 14, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk get to a dentist 
Oct 14, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Nome open until 2 hours
Oct 14, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Well there goes $300
Oct 14, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it broke in half since they only pulling half ask for a discount
Oct 14, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am kidding but look on the internet for a coupon
Oct 14, 2020 10:43 AM - kenenthk: Thank god I have orajel
Oct 14, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cocaine about it
Oct 14, 2020 11:00 AM - kenenthk: Need some shrooms so i can pull it out myself
Oct 14, 2020 11:33 AM - JuanMena: Send nudes?
Oct 14, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://petapixel.com/2020/10/12/can-you-even-see-the-difference-between-1080-and-8k/
Oct 14, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the screens are side by side in front of me I can tell the difference IF they are of equal quality
Oct 14, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the 1080P screen is a top end HDR all the goodies and the 4K screen is shit tier I might fall for the 1080P screen lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think there is a 1080p TV with HDR lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet there is being sold right now  smaller sets lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody is really making brand new 1080p TVs
Oct 14, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that 4k TVs are cheapo to make, no point in making 1080p TVs anymore lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They still sell 720P shit tier ones lol like 24 inch cheap POSs
Oct 14, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Utter crap for like 69.99 lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but they're not brand new as in using new hardware or display types 
Oct 14, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No thats true
Oct 14, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thin for 1080p stuff lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're still making them, sure, but they're not using any new displays or anything
Oct 14, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey your RAM should be there tomorrow sometime
Oct 14, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the same ol' LED stuff with the same control boards
Oct 14, 2020 1:42 PM - Veho: https://au.lifestyle.yahoo.com/aldi-x-rated-special-buy-blow-job-stool-212956263.html?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS91cmw_c2E9dCZyY3Q9aiZxPSZlc3JjPXMmc291cmNlPXdlYiZjZD0mY2FkPXJqYSZ1YWN0PTgmdmVkPTJhaFVLRXdpcHQtdWdtN1RzQWhYbG9vc0tIWGtiQ2E4UUZqQUJlZ1FJQlJBQyZ1cmw9aHR0cHMlM0ElMkYlMkZhdS5saWZlc3R5bGUueWFob28uY29tJTJGYWxkaS14LXJhdGVkLXNwZWNpYWwtYnV5LWJsb3ctam9iLXN0b29sLTIxMjk
Oct 14, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooo lots of RAM 
Oct 14, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TY <3
Oct 14, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GBs lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So is it a stool that blows you or is it a stool for your hoes to sit on while they blow you?
Oct 14, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3200 but it can do at least 3366 on my 2700X
Oct 14, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mobo is stuck with 3200 unfortunately lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aww 
Oct 14, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well drop the timmings lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but 3200mhz is like "ideal" for the 3600 so eh lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also sorry about the crazy RGB....
Oct 14, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can maybe eke out like 1% more performance by going higher lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3600 3600 would have been cooler lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, my whole fucking system has RGB lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except my keyboard now which just has white LEDs lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol blend right in lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least you do some crazy effects with the sticks
Oct 14, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I probably won't bother lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The software to control the RBG on my 3080 is broken (GG Zotac) so it's stuck blue lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like they can throb or like knight rider fast or slow all kinds of weird shit
Oct 14, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest of my system cycles through colors lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably even can program them to light up as RAM fills up
Oct 14, 2020 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: your 3080 has a grenade launcher Tom?
Oct 14, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your system came with 3200Mhz ?
Oct 14, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The default frequency of the RAM was like 2666 or something, but good ol' XMP can push it to 3200 lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh yeah
Oct 14, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16W-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GSKGSM6/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=corsair+vengeance+pro+32gb&qid=1602683628&sprefix=corsair+vengence&sr=8-4
Oct 14, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sticks I sent lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got wayy cheaper
Oct 14, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: the "pro" is a lie
Oct 14, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But still should be nice the lady at the store packed them in bubble wrap probably peed on thsm
Oct 14, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's cheap ram
Oct 14, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah i went with something better now
Oct 14, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom can use it
Oct 14, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC this thing came with Crucial Ballistix sticks
Oct 14, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I wish it had been like Samsung B Die but eh whatever lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Ballistix-Single-PC4-24000-288-Pin-Memory/dp/B06XJ663W7?th=1 < These I think lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CBA to look lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:58 PM - Minox: Micron isn't that bad
Oct 14, 2020 1:58 PM - Minox: You could always get some crappy sanyo
Oct 14, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Team Group lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah we were wrong when we were doing that detective work ages ago lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They sent me a different setup lol
Oct 14, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have G Skill Trident Z Neo now I think lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey it was actually Ballistix 2400mhz, not 2666 lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/skytech-archangel-3-0-gaming-pc.1154/ < According to my review 
Oct 14, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You might actually gain some points in syoer position lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super even
Oct 14, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07WTSMHSY?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image
Oct 14, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, probably not much lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CAS is still 15/15/15 at 3200mhz in XMP lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 20 points is my bet lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not 15/15/17 or something?
Oct 14, 2020 2:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think mine is 16/16/18
Oct 14, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Set it for 1.35 volts?
Oct 14, 2020 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: 1.2
Oct 14, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: of course it's set to 1.35
Oct 14, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.4 for spicy RAM
Oct 14, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9xqd9NP
Oct 14, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: 
Oct 14, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ye0XacO
Oct 14, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Whip made of human spines, that's some headless horseman shit.
Oct 14, 2020 2:17 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dullahan
Oct 14, 2020 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: electric scooter GET
Oct 14, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Noice.
Oct 14, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Now you go zoom zoom.
Oct 14, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: had to carry it 150-200m back from the post office box weighs 35.5 kg and is too big to get one hand under so i had to carry it very awkwardly while it was slipping out of my hands and stop like 6 times to catch my breath
Oct 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did that with a car battery it sucked lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: Yeah I had to lug a car battery for a mile and it suuucked.
Oct 14, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although my metric is bad I did 2 miles
Oct 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Florida summer heat too
Oct 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zibDENm watch the whole thing lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel your pain Veho lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just ended up one handing it alternating every 10 minutes or so lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stopped like a few times so I would die lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye couldnt you have ride the scooter back?
Oct 14, 2020 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn, its big
Oct 14, 2020 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi no it doesn't come fully assembled
Oct 14, 2020 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it was boxed
Oct 14, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks lol
Oct 14, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DVg7QC4
Oct 14, 2020 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: this allen key swiss army knife they give you is pretty neat, super heavy duty, way more heavy duty than i expect from some chinese crap, and its got a few sizes of wrenches too
Oct 14, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sometimes China quality is good
Oct 14, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7qG6Fpy
Oct 14, 2020 2:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1vgwYps.png
Oct 14, 2020 2:54 PM - Veho: China makes everything from the cheapest crap to high end. China got range.
Oct 14, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8q8C3cd.mp4
Oct 14, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: Sooooo, did you know Gatorade can develop mold in the bottle, it looks like a giant glob of slime floating around, and chomping down on one is NOT what I wanted to do today, AND YET, HERE WE ARE
Oct 14, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah my brother had that happen to him
Oct 14, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww
Oct 14, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, he didn't chomp down on it cuz he saw it first lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But he saw the mold stuff lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly it can happen when the bottle doesn't get properly sealed from the factory
Oct 14, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: In any case, ew.
Oct 14, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just consider it kambucha? Lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Contact Gatorade, get free supply of Gatorade 
Oct 14, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: Kombucha's evil sibling.
Oct 14, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lawyer up lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehoaid lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pro move, get free supply of gatorade, but then when you get to the last one report more mold
Oct 14, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get more gatorade
Oct 14, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Repeat
Oct 14, 2020 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Free Gatorade for life
Oct 14, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss the gum
Oct 14, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was tasty
Oct 14, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should make Bread and butter pickle flavored gator aid
Oct 14, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They make a cucumber one
Oct 14, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 14, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: As if I wasn't queasy enough.
Oct 14, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 14, 2020 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: keep the moldy bottle, so you can take another picture to get more free gatorade later
Oct 14, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Yeah Tom already suggested that.
Oct 14, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: But I don't think they work that way here. They would just refund me.
Oct 14, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/heres-doom-running-on-100-pounds-of-moldy-potatoes/
Oct 14, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of moldy stuff lol
Oct 14, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: Did they have to be moldy? Would fresh potatoes work better?
Oct 14, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, he originally wanted to use a Raspi Pi but didn't want to work, by the time he swapped to the calculator the potatoes started to get moldy lol
Oct 14, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: Drinking game! Watch this trailer, and take a shot every time you see something ridiculous:
Oct 14, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa_B1af-ZOU
Oct 14, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: It's a trap! The only way to keep up with the ridiculousness is to take the bottle and chug!
Oct 14, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fuck did I just watch?
Oct 14, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: "We need to call the movie something current and up to date. What martial art are all the kids talking about these days?" "Jiu Jitsu." "Lots of spinning jump kicks and punches and swordfights in jiu jitsu?" "None whatsoever." "Doesn't matter."
Oct 14, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: Also Predator.
Oct 14, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: With shuriken launchers.
Oct 14, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And Cage lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:29 PM - Veho: Best part of the trailer.
Oct 14, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true true
Oct 14, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So migraine much tired lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 56 hours this week lol
Oct 14, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j7QP8NX.mp4
Oct 14, 2020 9:38 PM - WiiThePeople1776: bruh
Oct 14, 2020 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: bad news, e-scooter has issues, there is a bent piece and i can't use the scooter until i get it replaced, but that's the easy part, i can't power the damn thing on with the power button on the screen, hopefully just the screen module is broken, cause i really don't want to send the thing back in
Oct 14, 2020 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: bent piece is just the screw that tightens/loosens to fold and unfold the stem and it just screws out so they can easily send me a new one
Oct 14, 2020 10:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 14, 2020 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, never prank someone like that.
Oct 14, 2020 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also would be nice if my wii u can be used as a media player. Is there a way to make a ftp server my wii u can connect to?
Oct 14, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: sure
Oct 14, 2020 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ftpiiu or ftpiiu everywhere
Oct 14, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's a ftp server on your wii u
Oct 14, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you wanna use it as a media player best bet is to run some kind of webserver that does html5 video with transcoding (wii u can play mp4)
Oct 14, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: media server with a webserver that does html5 video*
Oct 14, 2020 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: also i think there is a XBMC for wii, you can run it on vwii (no HD obviously)
Oct 14, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plex works with the Wii U web browser, last I remember
Oct 14, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I* imagine it still should
Oct 14, 2020 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Oct 14, 2020 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 14, 2020 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Only MP4?
Oct 14, 2020 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But that's X264 encoder right?
Oct 14, 2020 11:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: H.264 MPEG-4 AVC Video
Oct 14, 2020 11:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AAC MP4a audio
Oct 15, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, lots of Denuvo cracks out today
Oct 15, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Including Death Stranding
Oct 15, 2020 12:19 AM - BORTZ: new ps4 update allows sony to record party audio for moderation LEL
Oct 15, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't they already do that?
Oct 15, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember people made some huge stink about it around PS4 launch lol
Oct 15, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.techtimes.com/articles/1376/20131112/sony-reserves-right-to-record-ps4-users-voice-chats-or-text-messages-over-psn.htm < Yeah ol
Oct 15, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems the 8.00 update just better informs people who don't read TOS 
Oct 15, 2020 12:22 AM - BORTZ: which is everyone
Oct 15, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just goes to show people will forget about this just as they did when they actually implemented it lol
Oct 15, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You know what's annoying? WSL2 requires Hyper-V to work, so you can't really run any other VM stuff (like say a KVM with Qemu while using WSL2) because Hyper-V takes full control of VT-x/VT-d 
Oct 15, 2020 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't have that problem
Oct 15, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 5000 fixes it?
Oct 15, 2020 1:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: in fact, i don't even have Hyper-V enabled
Oct 15, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to manually update to WSL2, so if you didn't do that then it doesn't effect you
Oct 15, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's a Windows thing Psi, different CPUs wouldn't do anything, it's just how MS decided to make Hyper-V work
Oct 15, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is dumb lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was playing around with WSL2 on my Razer Blade, wanted to see if I could make some seamless VMs while in Windows using Qemu with the Linux subsystem, but I couldn't get kvm to work because it doesn't think my CPU has VT-d support...even though it does, it just can't access it because Hyper-V is taking over
Oct 15, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I could just do it in Linux, but I wanted to see if I could get around that lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought there's an issue with virtualization in Ryzen
Oct 15, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Epyc supports it but lower end no
Oct 15, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ? No it supports it just fine
Oct 15, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There was an issue with using VMs inside a VM with Ryzen stuff IIRC, but that's a different thing lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think was already fixed
Oct 15, 2020 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm using my Razer Blade anyways, which has an i7 7700hq lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since I got the three main OS's running on my server, I've been toying with the idea of doing that on my laptop as well lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just for funsies cuz I'm once again hopelessly bored lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've also been thinking about rigging up a second PSU so I could put my 970 that's no longer in use in my server 
Oct 15, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would have to kinda jump start the PSU to get it to power the thing, but hey should work in theory 
Oct 15, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd be able to have the cover on though, 970 is too big lol
Oct 15, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its too big lol
Oct 15, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom your RAM should be there tomorrow if UPS didn't lie to me lol
Oct 15, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably by like 7PM if its like when they deliver to me
Oct 15, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-a9-9820-8-core-apu-radeon-r7-350-igpu-on-sale-for-125-us-almost-xbox-one-performance/amp/
Oct 15, 2020 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like a Pi but better? Lol
Oct 15, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pmaL7OV
Oct 15, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kZyxY5O
Oct 15, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5BN6Rn2
Oct 15, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GIGNBjd


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 16, 2020)

Oct 15, 2020 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aVTIHC2 not gonna lie this one makes me laugh every single time
Oct 15, 2020 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8FsNrZP
Oct 15, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BpnUnen
Oct 15, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And for his next trick driving a wheel chair with a straw!!!
Oct 15, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MdRVJ7C
Oct 15, 2020 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencenews.org/article/physics-first-room-temperature-superconductor-discovery/amp
Oct 15, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TransBot
Oct 15, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A game so far ahead of its time lol
Oct 15, 2020 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: e-scooter works i was just turning it on wrong
Oct 15, 2020 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: just need that replacement screw
Oct 15, 2020 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol
Oct 15, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: 
Oct 15, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehehe
Oct 15, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/le9uC99
Oct 15, 2020 10:01 AM - Veho: Zebra poodle. Zoodle.
Oct 15, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IrChMxT
Oct 15, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so hungry lol
Oct 15, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to get some sort of breakfast in an hour or so lol
Oct 15, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RinLvU3
Oct 15, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hF0XRn3
Oct 15, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WRG0HDj
Oct 15, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: BOOM, HEADSHOT
Oct 15, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GoVBsLQ
Oct 15, 2020 1:30 PM - Vilagamer999: Lol
Oct 15, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7TBPrYJDoDE
Oct 15, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Ps5 UI looks kind of nice
Oct 15, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Built in mic option on the controller finally
Oct 15, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like the RAM won't be here until Saturday Psi 
Oct 15, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Oct 15, 2020 4:44 PM - MrCokeacola: blinking manually...
Oct 15, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sunday???
Oct 15, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 
Oct 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saturday even lol
Oct 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Oct 15, 2020 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When you get it finally have the recommended amount of RAM for Flight Simulator lol
Oct 15, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 15, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Oct 15, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 15, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32GB is a mans RAM kenenthk lol
Oct 15, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0MaTzA6
Oct 15, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: So 128 is grandpas
Oct 15, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 15, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: You only need you 32gb of ram to load aliexpress in chrome
Oct 15, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amds-ryzen-5000-zen-3-desktop-cpus-memory-overclocking-ddr4-4000-mhz-sweet-spot/amp/
Oct 15, 2020 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Psi needs a site like allchinamenshipping.com type of site
Oct 15, 2020 5:17 PM - kenenthk: Free 1 year shipping rates for every order
Oct 15, 2020 5:33 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/XAKzBzH
Oct 15, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: *lifts*
Oct 15, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UaXkrTt.mp4
Oct 15, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9d0gNDV
Oct 15, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Q4GR1xwH4
Oct 15, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/speedrunner-beats-baldurs-gate-3s-early-access-version-1845383320/amp
Oct 15, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JvZUrCW
Oct 15, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4883l0WRiVQ
Oct 15, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/10/gingerbread-oreos-get-an-updated-recipe-that-includes-gingerbread-flavored-wafers.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 17, 2020)

Oct 16, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tcrc4VdoueE
Oct 16, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A9SLQy3
Oct 16, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yTPDR2tHH5g
Oct 16, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can only think of one game that benefits from 32GBs and thats Flight Simulator
Oct 16, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some games will load more of the game in the background?
Oct 16, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get a feeling GTA V does if you use the crazy real life mods?
Oct 16, 2020 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After watching the video the jump from 16 to 32GB does seem to help in more games than I thought its not much of a difference but it is there.
Oct 16, 2020 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird I would have thought only extreme circumstances would that be a factor
Oct 16, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2020/10/15/21518679/sony-spacial-reality-display-hands-on-holographic-elf-sr1
Oct 16, 2020 7:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hXDk4XQ.jpg
Oct 16, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ET bone mom...
Oct 16, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/RXLK2_Bm9_U
Oct 16, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: That new display by Sony, I was hoping the 3DS would work like that but then the screen they used sucked ass and 3D fell to the sidelines.
Oct 16, 2020 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it needed more res the New 3DS XL was a bit better but still cheap
Oct 16, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eRBx3CV
Oct 16, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: The resolution wasn't the biggest issue, the issue was with the sweet spot and the fact 3D would break if you dared move your head an inch to either side.
Oct 16, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They did improve that a lot on thr new one
Oct 16, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When it originally launched yeah that sweet spot was like 5 mm lol
Oct 16, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a good 6 inches on the new 3ds model
Oct 16, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not awesome but tolerable
Oct 16, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/75713/evgas-new-xoc-450w-bios-for-geforce-rtx-3080-ftw3-ultra-released/amp.html
Oct 16, 2020 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 450 watt just for the GPU damn lol
Oct 16, 2020 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Oct 16, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 20 dollars is 20 dollars
Oct 16, 2020 10:53 AM - kenenthk: I'm happy i don't have to spell it out completely anymore its my top recommendation for the shit box when i type f
Oct 16, 2020 10:53 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho is #2
Oct 16, 2020 11:05 AM - Veho: 
Oct 16, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: I spell out every "fuck you ken" manually, that's how much I care.
Oct 16, 2020 11:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Rd9INad.jpg
Oct 16, 2020 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Oct 16, 2020 12:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuck kind of tracking update is this
Oct 16, 2020 12:17 PM - kenenthk: In transit, it's progressing through post network
Oct 16, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rkYMuJn
Oct 16, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Stop getting butt hurt psi
Oct 16, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Im only butt hurt because your mom has wandering fingers 
Oct 16, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: So my mom pegged you
Oct 16, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: Who doesn't like a finger or two up the wazoo while getting a blowie?
Oct 16, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: But tell ur mum to trim her nails, she's scratching my hemorrhoids.
Oct 16, 2020 2:48 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried preperation H or radiation
Oct 16, 2020 2:59 PM - Memoir: Why do I think Shoresy...
Oct 16, 2020 3:20 PM - PineappleGod: hello
Oct 16, 2020 3:20 PM - PineappleGod: i want to die
Oct 16, 2020 3:20 PM - PineappleGod: okay goodbye
Oct 16, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/analogue-duo-announced-an-all-in-one-nec-video-game-system-supporting-cartridges-and-cd-roms.575626/ < Welp there you go Psi, no need to waste a lot of money on a TG16, just buy this 
Oct 16, 2020 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Well that was werid waiting for 15 minutes for someone to answer then music plays
Oct 16, 2020 4:30 PM - kenenthk: https://babylonbee.com/news/twitter-shuts-down-entire-network-to-slow-spread-of-negative-biden-news
Oct 16, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nsYJjKc.jpg
Oct 16, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: And then Trump tweeted that article.
Oct 16, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: It would be funny if it wasn't tragic.
Oct 16, 2020 5:39 PM - kenenthk: He put it on his Facebook
Oct 16, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: He tattooed it on his face  
Oct 16, 2020 7:36 PM - Flame: dead box
Oct 16, 2020 7:47 PM - kenenthk: My life would be so much better if the deas box jusr dropped dead
Oct 16, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ihoBE5w.jpg
Oct 16, 2020 8:29 PM - Elemi: Lmao, shoutbox
Oct 16, 2020 8:29 PM - Elemi: So 2012
Oct 16, 2020 8:30 PM - Elemi: Join Discord today! Your friends are waiting.
Oct 16, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JJ88KSK.jpg
Oct 16, 2020 8:39 PM - Flame: shout up Elemi us grown ups are talking feat. kenenthk
Oct 16, 2020 8:55 PM - kenenthk: This is what you say to someone you hateMy life would be so much better if you just dropped dead
Oct 16, 2020 9:17 PM - Flame: *drops dead*
Oct 16, 2020 9:17 PM - Flame: *shits his pants after he dropped dead*
Oct 16, 2020 9:17 PM - DinohScene: *laughs*
Oct 16, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Discord? If I wanted to talk to 12 year olds I'd just visit the white house basement
Oct 16, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 9:18 PM - DinohScene: *points and laughs*
Oct 16, 2020 9:21 PM - Flame: in my defence dinoh, the weather was cold that day.... 
Oct 16, 2020 9:24 PM - DinohScene: I prefer warm days
Oct 16, 2020 9:24 PM - DinohScene: shirtless boys everywhere <З
Oct 16, 2020 9:32 PM - Flame: so i got the Chromecast with Google TV
Oct 16, 2020 9:32 PM - Flame: played with it 37 mintues and 19 seconds got bored
Oct 16, 2020 9:33 PM - Flame: now im in the shitbox typing this
Oct 16, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew Chromecast
Oct 16, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: Its just Google TV really
Oct 16, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: its andorid and what not
Oct 16, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: 4GB
Oct 16, 2020 9:35 PM - Flame: put kodi on it
Oct 16, 2020 9:38 PM - Flame: tom is it true?
Oct 16, 2020 9:39 PM - Flame: if you say the words Android three times. the scary man Psionic Roshambo appears?
Oct 16, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if you're balls deep in a midget t****** amputee hooker
Oct 16, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh WTF? We're word filtering now?
Oct 16, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
Oct 16, 2020 9:42 PM - DinohScene: lel
Oct 16, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I thought THIS WAS A FREE COUNTRY
Oct 16, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHERE'S MY FREEDOM OF SPEECH
Oct 16, 2020 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo:  TRUMP DADDY HELP ME 
Oct 16, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is gamerpros.co still censored though?
Oct 16, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww
Oct 16, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHO CAME UP WITH THIS FILTER? 0/10
Oct 16, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless it's just gamerpros
Oct 16, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Oct 16, 2020 9:48 PM - Flame: who you voting tom?
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Flame: and why is it Kanye?
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm voting for me of course
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom Bombadildo for president
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Sicklyboy: #yanggang
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll make sure there's at least one hooker in every classroom!
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Flame: ill vote for you tom.
Oct 16, 2020 9:49 PM - Flame: here is an idea
Oct 16, 2020 9:50 PM - Flame: lets make america great britain again
Oct 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Flame: ill make you her queens head of the americas
Oct 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Flame: ?
Oct 16, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Flame, you guys got Boris Dickhead
Oct 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Flame: the biggest dickhead
Oct 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would that really be any better?
Oct 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll just Brexit you ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 9:53 PM - Flame: not if we Brexit you before you Brexit us.
Oct 16, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it pussy you won't ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 10:14 PM - Flame: thats what the french said. ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 16, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/v0w047 great success!
Oct 16, 2020 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently I'd have to use the insider builds of Windows because a particular feature is only available there right now lol
Oct 16, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But there it is, running MacOS in WSL2 ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the installer so far anyways lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I might even be able to passthrough my GTX 1060 maybe lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be interesting lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also Psi that RAM is still in Florida so I don't think it'll be here tomorrow 
Oct 16, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think it has tracking? lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least I didn't pay for tracking lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just plain UPS ground or something lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just got a robotic ticket in the mail I ran a red light by like 1 nano second lol I had to watch the video like 4 times to make sure it was legit lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the shitty cheapo stuff has tracking lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Front tires where still on the white line just barely when it turned red lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It took 2 days to go from Hudson->Ybor, wherever the fuck that is, and then showed up at Tampa today...lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess they're just fucking walking it to MI lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Ybor is like a little south of Tampa lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe it'll miraculously go from Tampa->Detroit sorting center lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/v0whfr Ayyyyy it's a macOS VM running on WSL2 ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Great, now I'm bored again ;O;
Oct 16, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looking at the shipping thing there is a tracking number but it doesn't work for me lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh it is in Tampa lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does say expected delivery by tomorrow lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just gonna throw it in that USPS Lambo and do like 300 miles an hour all the way to Detroit lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obivously THAT'S A LIE
Oct 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Bastards said to me "It should be there by Thursday" lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Already 1 day late lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Z Fold 2 case did show up today though, that was nice. Was supposed to be here like 3 weeks from now lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I have a case, but no phone 
Oct 16, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better that way I guess though
Oct 16, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking T-mobile keeps going out of stock when my dad tries to order lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get an iPhone 12 mini lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I expect Apple to slowly lose market share soon...
Oct 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Flame: apple has brain washed a generation of people
Oct 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Flame: dont think they lose shares any time soon
Oct 16, 2020 11:49 PM - Stealphie: Smartphones are way too expensive
Oct 16, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid like 240 bucks for mine my most expensive phone yet lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:50 PM - Stealphie: lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:50 PM - Stealphie: paid like 80 for a used one
Oct 16, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chinese slave labor very cheap lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:51 PM - Stealphie: K anyway I'd never buy a recent iPhone
Oct 16, 2020 11:51 PM - Stealphie: But apple fans eat up a barely different phone every year
Oct 16, 2020 11:51 PM - Stealphie: for nearly 1K dollars
Oct 16, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 16, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Android has gotten to much better these days that it's just turned into a joke
Oct 17, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrzqoeQVg4k
Oct 17, 2020 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly I think at this point the only people buying iPhones are people who are already stuck in the Apple ecosystem lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hostages
Oct 17, 2020 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3dWr5Ap06Y
Oct 17, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They buy an iPhone XYZ because they have one of those "iPhone upgrade for free every year!!!" phone plans, that they use because they have all their imessage and facetime things all setup just so and they like using iCloud to back stuff up to their Mac
Oct 17, 2020 12:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: etc etc
Oct 17, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of my guards at work uses an iPhone. I show him all the stuff my phone does and he is like "can the iPhone do that?" emulation yes... but you have to jail break it lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My sister uses an iPhone lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus a million other little things he says "This is bullshit!" lol,
Oct 17, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She occasionally goes back to Android, but then decides it's "too different" and inevitably goes back again
Oct 17, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only one in my family that uses it lol. My dad, my brothers, my mom all use Android stuff
Oct 17, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad always buys the latest Samsung thing though lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then my brothers usually get like Note's or something
Oct 17, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my Redmi Note 9 Pro lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should learn some Chinese since I buy so much of their junk lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Just say kitty in their major city you'll never go hungry
Oct 17, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How do you say "Midget amputee" in Chinese lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:08 AM - kenenthk: UberKitty top app in china
Oct 17, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who am I kidding I am over 6 feet tall everyone in China is a midget lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sad... I ordered some new BDU's from Amazon on the 13th and the bastards still haven't shipped.
Oct 17, 2020 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Try waiting a month when the fucks say 24 days
Oct 17, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Tom yeah that TG-16 thing at 199 I want it lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $200 is a super good price for that lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM04vH2et5A
Oct 17, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it is
Oct 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Does CD games, Super CD games
Oct 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And pushes them at 1080p
Oct 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also SuperGraphx
Oct 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With lots of filtering options
Oct 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That alone is like a 800 dollar system or something
Oct 17, 2020 12:16 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
Oct 17, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can probably hack it at some point and play ROMs directly from an SD card lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna try to get one lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I won't, cuz $200 is too much for me to care about a TG16, but hey still neat lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It just ticks all the boxes for me...
Oct 17, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it get's hacked that will just make it an 11 out 10 lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Sicklyboy: Where's the pizza boy
Oct 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Sicklyboy: I want pizza
Oct 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He lives on imgur lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:20 AM - kenenthk: I have red baron in the freezer
Oct 17, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is that guy who gives away like 100 pizzas a week or something crazy
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pizza does sound good... I was just thinking about what to get on the way to work tonight 
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting so sick of drive through stuff lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just pickup a hooker 
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but eating crab...
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - kenenthk: A hooker is a better option the a wife cheaper in the long run
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know kenenthk....
Oct 17, 2020 12:21 AM - kenenthk: 50k a year = medical bills ill take the medical bills
Oct 17, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think hookers might be cheaper lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: A wife is like a 50k bill
Oct 17, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Hospital bills you can ignore
Oct 17, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should leave now for work if I do want something better than Booger King or Taco Hell or VVendy's
Oct 17, 2020 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Go to taco bell you dick i need a series x
Oct 17, 2020 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Buy some shredded pork from the store take two bread slices from home problem solved
Oct 17, 2020 12:27 AM - kenenthk: Menim just anfat fuck that could give anfuck about life which is why i say fuck so much
Oct 17, 2020 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z7liHTgnw4 
Oct 17, 2020 12:49 AM - Sicklyboy: bruh where my pizza at
Oct 17, 2020 12:49 AM - Sicklyboy: eh it's only been 40 minutes since I ordered it. Hopefully soon then haha
Oct 17, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure to go full Karen and berate the delivery driver 
Oct 17, 2020 12:55 AM - kenenthk: No tip for extra points to hear him whine
Oct 17, 2020 1:11 AM - Sicklyboy: oh hey, it's pizza time.
Oct 17, 2020 1:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you remember to invite the ninja turtles? 
Oct 17, 2020 1:58 AM - Ericzander: Or Peter Parker?
Oct 17, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn could have made it yourself faster lol
Oct 17, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/nypost.com/2020/05/27/woman-uses-panties-as-face-mask-after-shes-denied-service/amp/
Oct 17, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-benchmarks
Oct 17, 2020 2:43 AM - Sicklyboy: Pizza Parker brought the Peter
Oct 17, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol extra sausage?


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 18, 2020)

Oct 17, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AxBqznb
Oct 17, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pGzd48R
Oct 17, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZOLfL6k
Oct 17, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackheadCraigslist/comments/jcb2zu/im_scared/
Oct 17, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your on a date things go great you get to her place she has those on...
Oct 17, 2020 7:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37FNq1ISfhs 
Oct 17, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I really could never get into that game so a speed run of it is just not interesting to me?
Oct 17, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had never thought about what makes a speed run that I would watch but thinking about it now yeah.
Oct 17, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do know enough about the game though to know thats a fantastic time.
Oct 17, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/10/16/plane-passenger-caught-smuggling-gold-in-rectum-to-avoid-taxes/amp/
Oct 17, 2020 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: well it is any% TAS so high likelihood it's not a normal speedrun
Oct 17, 2020 8:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: high likelihood of ACE
Oct 17, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard of turd nuggets but I never thought they could be made of gold...
Oct 17, 2020 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turd burglary could be profitable...
Oct 17, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Laxative could cause an early withdrawal penalty
Oct 17, 2020 9:18 AM - Minox: So last week or so it feels like I'm getting bombarded with articles about SMIC having caught up to TSMC
Oct 17, 2020 9:18 AM - Minox: And all of it just reads like Chinese propaganda pieces
Oct 17, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they caught up to TSMCs first gen 7nm (maybe)
Oct 17, 2020 9:36 AM - Minox: I really doubt they even did that
Oct 17, 2020 9:37 AM - Minox: It's very difficult to do without EUV
Oct 17, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: TSMC is also about to drop 5nm too lol
Oct 17, 2020 9:37 AM - Minox: TSMC is working on 2nm mind you
Oct 17, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Oct 17, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: X Ray litho?
Oct 17, 2020 9:37 AM - Minox: As far as I know only 3 companies use EUV so far - TSMC, Samsung and Intel
Oct 17, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And even Intel isnt that good ag it
Oct 17, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 17, 2020 9:38 AM - Minox: Some other companies have considered it in the past and might try again in the future, but not just yet
Oct 17, 2020 9:38 AM - Minox: Well, Intel always insists of doing things their own way
Oct 17, 2020 9:38 AM - Minox: I think Samsung is the only one using EUV for DRAM though
Oct 17, 2020 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as someday I can get a Ryzen something or other at 2nm and 6Ghz lol
Oct 17, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel will be on 14nm++++++
Oct 17, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what that company is on that uses the whole wafer as a single cpu die
Oct 17, 2020 9:41 AM - Minox: They did some comparison recently comparing Intel 10nm to TSMC 7nm
Oct 17, 2020 9:41 AM - Minox: Feature size wise they are actually pretty close
Oct 17, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty close
Oct 17, 2020 9:42 AM - Minox: Tbh though, I hope Intel shapes up and solves their issues
Oct 17, 2020 9:42 AM - Minox: I want both of them to compete for my attention
Oct 17, 2020 9:43 AM - Minox: At this point I'm planning to get either a 5900X or 5950X depending on  my budget
Oct 17, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah AMD is great for now but Intel has always had my money
Oct 17, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5800X or 5900X depending
Oct 17, 2020 9:44 AM - Minox: I decided to ditch Intel over their complete fuckup regarding HT security
Oct 17, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got confirmation my mobo is going to be supported so thats nice
Oct 17, 2020 9:44 AM - Minox: AMD seems to use more sound design
Oct 17, 2020 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Minox i know what you mean my skylake kept getting slower....
Oct 17, 2020 9:44 AM - Minox: I'm still on an Intel i5 6600k so whatever I get will be a nice upgrade 
Oct 17, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i switched to a 2700X as a place holder
Oct 17, 2020 9:45 AM - Minox: So technically my CPU was not too affected by the security issues, it was already not using HT
Oct 17, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if USPS is just using Toms package as a urinal
Oct 17, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why they send it 100 miles south to go North....
Oct 17, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless they doing air at tbe airport...
Oct 17, 2020 11:20 AM - Minox: No larger distribution/sorting center or something there?
Oct 17, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It did hit a distribution center lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...in Florida still 
Oct 17, 2020 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Slow ass Florida USPS ;O;
Oct 17, 2020 12:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/weKZNS6.jpg
Oct 17, 2020 12:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like that the scheduled delivery is still set for today lol
Oct 17, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Teleports Tom...
Oct 17, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: Teleports behind Tom...
Oct 17, 2020 1:04 PM - Veho: Nothing personell, kid.
Oct 17, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At this point in time its either that or time travel
Oct 17, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: Hey, it's still the scheduled time, just not the actual time.
Oct 17, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: Everyone knows deadlines are just suggestions.
Oct 17, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doc brown started working for USPS lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Portal Gun lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom the delivery is a lie
Oct 17, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Glad I changed my mind about sneaking a lizard in the box lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looper?
Oct 17, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: Returner.
Oct 17, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could teleport to Toms place I would steal his cat lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That thing is cute as hell
Oct 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0339579/
Oct 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: Japanese time travel film.
Oct 17, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh is that good?
Oct 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: I enjoyed it.
Oct 17, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will mark it watch tonight at work maybe
Oct 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time travel aliens war hmmm no midgets?
Oct 17, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was almost a 10 lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its on one of my errmmm streaming apps lol
Oct 17, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qgJX3IA.jpg
Oct 17, 2020 2:28 PM - Flame: he couldn't enter the matrix
Oct 17, 2020 2:29 PM - Flame: AHAHA
Oct 17, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 2:30 PM - Flame: 
Oct 17, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: "Operator, we're gonna need toys. Lots and lots of toys."
Oct 17, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: "FUCK TOYS, JUST SO WE'RE CLEAR."
Oct 17, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: A local band has a song called "Limp dong", about a similar experience  
Oct 17, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: Or maybe "Limp Bizkit" would be a better translation  
Oct 17, 2020 2:36 PM - Flame: lol
Oct 17, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/byDiILrNbM4
Oct 17, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: The chorus is to the tune of "Let it be" by the Beatles, but it's not "Let it be", it's "limp dick" instead.
Oct 17, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: "So much money and effort, and in the end, limp dick."
Oct 17, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: I TRIED SO HARD, AND GOT SO FAR
Oct 17, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: When it should have been the other way around  
Oct 17, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: I TRIED SO FAR, AND GOT SO HARD
Oct 17, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: Aaaaanyway, how's everybody's weekend going?
Oct 17, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xyFtnKh-rE
Oct 17, 2020 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know, we've been able to make transparent screens for decades now
Oct 17, 2020 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that xiaomi TV is really nothing special
Oct 17, 2020 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: literally if you remove the reflective layer from a game boy screen, you get a transparent screen
Oct 17, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: Yeah, black and white and with no backlight.
Oct 17, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: I think the trick was to make it a) backlit, b) in color, c) this size.
Oct 17, 2020 2:51 PM - Veho: And d) not cost an infinite amout of money.
Oct 17, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: the backlight mod is transparent too
Oct 17, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: and modern screens are not much different it's all just fused together at a microscopic level now
Oct 17, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: main difference is you can't really mod them anymore so they have to be manuactured that way, it just took until now for someone to find the idea of a transparent TV even worth pursuing
Oct 17, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: The difference is that this is OLED so it has a much better contrast than a side-lit LCD, and transparent OLED diodes (RAS syndrome) weren't available.
Oct 17, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: So this is one of the first large transparent screens that didn't cost an infinite amount of money.
Oct 17, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: And didn't look like dimly lit ass.
Oct 17, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: It's like color screens on mobile phones.
Oct 17, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: The technology was there in theory, but the screens looked terrible.
Oct 17, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: I know, I owned the first such model  
Oct 17, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: The screens were so bad, they were abandoned for two more generations before they were tried again.
Oct 17, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: Behold the glory of the early color screens:
Oct 17, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: https://www.mobileindustryreview.com/media/Siemens_Colour.jpg
Oct 17, 2020 3:37 PM - Veho: I think the refresh rate was roughly 4 frames per second.
Oct 17, 2020 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: OLED might be difficult to make transparent idk
Oct 17, 2020 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't look that bad at least the contrast is good and it would be visible in direct sunlight
Oct 17, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: The mobile phone screen? The contrast is boosted in the photo, in reality it looked horrible.
Oct 17, 2020 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Oct 17, 2020 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: my first phone was a siemens too. was a piece of shit, the screen only displayed like 2 lines of text, all the contacts and texts were stored on the sim so you could only have like 20 messages at a time
Oct 17, 2020 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the battery died shortly after i got it so it would only last 5 minutes
Oct 17, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: Those are reasonable complaints from today's perspective, but back in the day that was state of the art  
Oct 17, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: A whole _two lines_ of text?
Oct 17, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: Back in my day phones had one line of text and one strictly numeric row (seven segment display).
Oct 17, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: You probably had one of the "C" or even "A" models. Those were entry level garbage.
Oct 17, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was not state of the art when i got it trust me
Oct 17, 2020 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was some likely 15 year old hand me down
Oct 17, 2020 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: phones with color screens were already around by then i think
Oct 17, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: every other phone i saw was more capable but i was like 7 with no money so i couldn't be picky
Oct 17, 2020 5:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: well maybe more like 9
Oct 17, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: Wait, how old are you now?
Oct 17, 2020 5:46 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 5:49 PM - Flame: his 10 years old now. or a nin10yearold
Oct 17, 2020 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: 12 
Oct 17, 2020 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah, soon 30
Oct 17, 2020 6:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xDI7XOo
Oct 17, 2020 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that reminds me i went to a 4D cinema showing some shrek thing and the 4D gimmick was literally shrek blowing snot in your face
Oct 17, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: Water, I hope.
Oct 17, 2020 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: they wouldn't tell me
Oct 17, 2020 6:46 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/0XvpKmK
Oct 17, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: 
Oct 17, 2020 7:53 PM - Flame: 
Oct 17, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3mWp6Mc.mp4
Oct 17, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit... Lol
Oct 17, 2020 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck u psi
Oct 18, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://loudwire.com/five-finger-death-punch-living-the-dream-video/
Oct 18, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn safety Nazis
Oct 18, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I want to juggle live grenades on a bus that's my right!!!
Oct 18, 2020 12:23 AM - kenenthk: My soundars arriving monday now my neighbors can get to know the type of porn i watch
Oct 18, 2020 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/Unexpected/cStEPyw
Oct 18, 2020 2:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: broken link
Oct 18, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aww it was a borat one lol
Oct 18, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.kiro7.com/news/trending/feds-arrest-rapper-who-bragged-about-committing-fraud-music-video/MVMP62DM5BAPTJCU3BBBKCX7OU/?outputType=amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 19, 2020)

Oct 18, 2020 4:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey psi. 
Oct 18, 2020 4:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you ever try installing those chinese wii game ports to your nvidia shield?
Oct 18, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No
Oct 18, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would love to try it but it looks like too much work lol
Oct 18, 2020 6:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can't seem to find a guide anywhere to help me. And I don't want to install a modded os to access foreign digital shops with no way to import currency 
Oct 18, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oPOhKULOL4o
Oct 18, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pY-jEQb_1Q0
Oct 18, 2020 6:52 AM - kenenthk: You may get the covid if you download chinese files
Oct 18, 2020 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Download the sickness, open up the package and it flows into me aahhh ahhh ahhh
Oct 18, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2020/10/16/isastm-runs-vintage-cards-over-usb/
Oct 18, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what ISA cards to run on USB but it's pretty cool I guess
Oct 18, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EKQcKMS
Oct 18, 2020 12:06 PM - DinohScene: voodoo graphics over USB
Oct 18, 2020 12:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 18, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/svxksbugipt51.jpg
Oct 18, 2020 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: another dead link
Oct 18, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: The reddit one works for me.
Oct 18, 2020 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: the imgur one
Oct 18, 2020 1:31 PM - Veho: Psi's imgur links often disappear because the images are so filthy they get removed in seconds.
Oct 18, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that checks out
Oct 18, 2020 3:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2P2Aupo.jpg
Oct 18, 2020 3:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qi090z2.mp4
Oct 18, 2020 3:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone couldn't wait to put up the christmas lights
Oct 18, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: No reason to ever take them down, just reprogram them for different occasions.
Oct 18, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suppose
Oct 18, 2020 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like whatever is going on on that garage door
Oct 18, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OmxRHMH.jpg
Oct 18, 2020 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing like the smell of burning batteries to wake you up
Oct 18, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: Or burning septum.
Oct 18, 2020 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably smells like bacon
Oct 18, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably even more effective if you took a taser to it
Oct 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o1LeDTl2GDg
Oct 18, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: Add some spark to your day.
Oct 18, 2020 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a lotta volts
Oct 18, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/EUnBOYem22s
Oct 18, 2020 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I have now achieved what I wanted to do in WSL2...in Linux Mint lol
Oct 18, 2020 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Running a Mac OS VM on Linux, but I was able to passthrough my GTX 1060 so it has hardware acceleration 
Oct 18, 2020 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have to use remotedesktop to see it, which is kinda lame, but I should also technically be able to plug in to a monitor and see it since my 1060 is directly connected to the HDMI port lol
Oct 18, 2020 8:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tXOm2nt.jpg
Oct 18, 2020 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a nice meme veho
Oct 18, 2020 8:46 PM - Veho: Thank you.
Oct 18, 2020 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Fe8AjYpOmH0
Oct 18, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/hgH3Y6W
Oct 18, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Hungry?
Oct 18, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, I don't think I've ever actually see a whole chicken in a can before lol
Oct 18, 2020 9:08 PM - Flame: tom are you even American ?
Oct 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'm fat, my healthcare sucks, and I've paid more taxes than Donald Trump ever has
Oct 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So probably
Oct 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 18, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 18, 2020 9:16 PM - Flame: wait that doesnt prove anything.
Oct 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Flame: ive paid more taxes to the US than trump
Oct 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Flame: and im British
Oct 18, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kek
Oct 18, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/GjSYjJ0
Oct 18, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: https://joetoyss.com/collections/iron-man-1/products/iron-man-mk5-helmet?variant=31739022245943
Oct 18, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: Only $300.
Oct 18, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: Now if only I were a fan.
Oct 18, 2020 9:53 PM - Zorbnog: Understandable.
Oct 18, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a fan, but i'm a fan of the idea of a super advanced exoskeleton, not the design of the iron man suit (although it is cool) so if i can get a full exoskeleton then i'm on board
Oct 18, 2020 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just like the character because that idea appeals to me
Oct 18, 2020 10:27 PM - Flame: full exoskeleton only $50,000
Oct 18, 2020 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's some company developing a powered exoskeleton that's supposed to actually come out in like 2021 or something
Oct 18, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Horribly expensive IIRC, I don't think you can actually buy it but you have to rent it for some insane amount a year
Oct 18, 2020 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but it won't do any of the fun things 
Oct 18, 2020 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: like flight
Oct 18, 2020 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: and shooting plasma
Oct 18, 2020 10:57 PM - Flame: and a machine gun from crotch
Oct 18, 2020 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've already got one of those
Oct 18, 2020 11:56 PM - MarcusCarter: I just figured out a way to completely disable both Security Center (wscsvc) and SecurityHealthService in the latest Windows 10. Anyone want to know my solution?
Oct 18, 2020 11:56 PM - MarcusCarter: I can RegEdit like a champ. 
Oct 18, 2020 11:57 PM - MarcusCarter: Now my PC, although it takes longer to boot up (due to trying to start the services over a 3 minute period), it actually runs significantly faster.
Oct 18, 2020 11:58 PM - MarcusCarter: I keep finding new ways to tweak W10 all the time, although MS sure does make it difficult.
Oct 19, 2020 12:02 AM - MarcusCarter: Just tweaked the services further. Now the attempts to start each will only take 7 seconds total.
Oct 19, 2020 2:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 19, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ljUUtfH
Oct 19, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/U7AocU0
Oct 19, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LsFoNLH
Oct 19, 2020 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 20, 2020)

Oct 19, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 19, 2020 7:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DLMJCW8
Oct 19, 2020 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Oct 19, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4DCtqah
Oct 19, 2020 7:58 AM - kenenthk: Answer my question 
Oct 19, 2020 8:44 AM - Veho: What was the question?
Oct 19, 2020 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Is it really small?
Oct 19, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: https://liquiddeath.com/products/sparkling-water?variant=32721415962755
Oct 19, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To be or not to be that is the question!!! Something something sling gravy
Oct 19, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news Tom your package is in Detroit lol
Oct 19, 2020 9:28 AM - Veho: I know that monologue because of Calvin and Hobbes.
Oct 19, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: https://biblioklept.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/calvinhamlet.jpg
Oct 19, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 19, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how long jt takes to deliver from Detroit... Lol
Oct 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "We fought past the 8 mile gangs, after that the fires where easy..."
Oct 19, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: The "Robocop" future is here.
Oct 19, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 19, 2020 10:57 AM - Minox: muscle ache is killing me
Oct 19, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear that one the harder I push my training the aches and pains lol
Oct 19, 2020 11:24 AM - Minox: My fingers feel pretty sore
Oct 19, 2020 11:24 AM - Minox: I really hope I'm not overworking them by climbing too much
Oct 19, 2020 11:51 AM - Veho: Free climbing?
Oct 19, 2020 11:55 AM - Minox: Just bouldering inside
Oct 19, 2020 11:55 AM - Minox: When I go to Sweden again I want to go bouldering outside with a friend
Oct 19, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make sure to try the meatballs
Oct 19, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://damndelicious.net/2014/02/21/swedish-meatballs/
Oct 19, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: But not in Ikea.
Oct 19, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news Tom your package is in Detroit lol < Yeah, which means unless they fuck it all up it should be here tomorrow lol
Oct 19, 2020 1:42 PM - Veho: Tom is still pretending he doesn't live in Detroit  
Oct 19, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: Don't worry, Tom, we don't mind.
Oct 19, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 19, 2020 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi has proof now ;O;
Oct 19, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 19, 2020 2:43 PM - Minox: I'm Swedish you know, I know what a good meatball is 
Oct 19, 2020 3:01 PM - Flame: Psionic you wanna party?
Oct 19, 2020 3:01 PM - Flame: meet me at Tom's
Oct 19, 2020 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Minox do you eat surströmming?
Oct 19, 2020 6:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh snap! Minox is back 
Oct 19, 2020 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Fuck papajohns 74/75 points away from my pizza and its game day
Oct 19, 2020 8:32 PM - Flame: which game you watching?
Oct 19, 2020 8:34 PM - Flame: monday night nfl?
Oct 19, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: New England Patriots > *
Oct 19, 2020 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Bills chiefs of course
Oct 19, 2020 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Love that you can eatch nfl on prime bideo now
Oct 19, 2020 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Its like its only purpose;O
Oct 19, 2020 8:53 PM - Flame: nfl is on prime now?
Oct 19, 2020 8:53 PM - Flame: not over here
Oct 19, 2020 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Think its based on zip codes
Oct 19, 2020 8:54 PM - kenenthk: I think you can still watch it through the yahoo app
Oct 19, 2020 8:55 PM - Flame: dude ken. im not in no zip aera
Oct 19, 2020 8:55 PM - Flame: dude. im in europe almost
Oct 19, 2020 8:56 PM - kenenthk: Then use a VPN
Oct 19, 2020 8:56 PM - Flame: good idea 
Oct 19, 2020 8:56 PM - kenenthk: Like a smart person would do 
Oct 19, 2020 8:58 PM - Flame: you from Kansas? your ken.
Oct 19, 2020 8:58 PM - Flame: mother of god your clark ken
Oct 19, 2020 9:03 PM - kenenthk: I prefer alfred hitchock
Oct 19, 2020 9:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2goZCcZ.jpg
Oct 19, 2020 9:57 PM - Veho: We know you prefer cock, ken.
Oct 19, 2020 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Your mum surprised me with the first one
Oct 19, 2020 10:00 PM - Veho: Yeah she's quite a handful.
Oct 19, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: I found that out the first night
Oct 19, 2020 10:33 PM - Ericthegreat: Can new members now see the shit box) because that was a bad idea.
Oct 19, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, it was added when we added the "Shoutbox thread" feature
Oct 19, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, it's a bad idea
Oct 19, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally 100% of the new people I've ever seen in the shitbox have just come in to try and ask a question better suited to the forums
Oct 19, 2020 10:44 PM - kenenthk: How do i log in
Oct 19, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: I've been thinking about buying that new google tv dongle
Oct 19, 2020 11:08 PM - Flame: i brought it ken. its nice.
Oct 19, 2020 11:09 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-618#post-9236133
Oct 19, 2020 11:11 PM - Flame: i like
Oct 19, 2020 11:15 PM - kenenthk: It may help my living room tv collect less dust
Oct 19, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Does the play store run pretty flawless
Oct 19, 2020 11:17 PM - Flame: its flawless yes. but only 4gb so beware
Oct 20, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I should upgrade from my Shield TV pro? lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:11 AM - Flame: wtf is Shield TV pro suppose to be anyway?
Oct 20, 2020 12:11 AM - Flame: not a console. too powerful for a TV set
Oct 20, 2020 12:11 AM - Flame: YES!
Oct 20, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why Nvidia will never release a successor to the Shield TV ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Market is nonexistent ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like...Psi, and maybe 5 other people like Psi ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:21 AM - Flame: lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best TV box still lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really they could do like a refresh of it, more RAM slight clock bump and done.
Oct 20, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Call it Shield TV 8K or something lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:46 AM - Flame: lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Update to the newer HDMI spec too
Oct 20, 2020 12:50 AM - Flame: add 3090 too for free
Oct 20, 2020 12:51 AM - Flame: call it Shield TV in your dreams
Oct 20, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, just gotta wait for GeForce now to add Ampere GPUs to their servers ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I redeemed that year I got from buying my 3080
Oct 20, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I haven't bothered using it, cuz I have a 3080 ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ill stream my own games thank you very much lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I did go and setup that 970 in my server with the rigged power supply today lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried passing it through to the Mac VM though and it didn't seem to want to do it for some reason 
Oct 20, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But could pass through fine on my Linux and Windows VMs lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember how I fixed that last time lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Verbose mode
Oct 20, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but I never disabled that lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi they did do a refresh
Oct 20, 2020 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: Flame: wtf is Shield TV pro suppose to be anyway?
Oct 20, 2020 1:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: its for those that want a better smart tv OS than fucking tizen or webos
Oct 20, 2020 1:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: tizen is fucking awful, there isn't a single media player app other than plex which requires running a plex server, can't even play media off my nas, and if you want an app that isn't streaming related then fat chance
Oct 20, 2020 2:08 AM - kenenthk: I would like to see a shield with m2 expansion slots
Oct 20, 2020 2:08 AM - kenenthk: But eh micro is fine for android
Oct 20, 2020 2:10 AM - kenenthk: Usually if you never hear of something its pribably shit or you live in a stone house like flame 
Oct 20, 2020 2:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: shield pro doesn't have microsd either
Oct 20, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The new refreshed pro doesn't, but the 2015 and 2017 pro ones do
Oct 20, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dumb decision to remove it on the new one, but eh
Oct 20, 2020 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I use it on mine to transfer large fikes
Oct 20, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Files lol
Oct 20, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Over to the 500GB hard drive... Lol
Oct 20, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think they offer the 500gb option with the new Shield TV pro IIRC
Oct 20, 2020 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though whether you can still shove one in I dunno lol
Oct 20, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I dont think so sadly
Oct 20, 2020 2:53 AM - kenenthk: I thought it was a dumb move on the original not to just let you put 2.5" drives in
Oct 20, 2020 2:53 AM - kenenthk: Are 500gbs also soldered to the boards
Oct 20, 2020 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Suppose using an enclosure is just as fine though
Oct 20, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No you can replace the original even put larger drives in
Oct 20, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But only 500GB is a copy and replace larger requires editing files 
Oct 20, 2020 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah no internal hdd but there's USB
Oct 20, 2020 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: stacks nicely on top of a 2.5"
Oct 20, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to replace mine the old internal drive starting to fail but going from a 5400rpm to 7200 will make it slightly faster loading
Oct 20, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Already bought the drive was like 43 dollars lol Western Digital
Oct 20, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Black-500GB-Performance-Mobile-Drive/dp/B00QFXOL5G?ref_=ryp_hz_thnk_l_1
Oct 20, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 41 dollars
Oct 20, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So worth it
Oct 20, 2020 3:44 AM - kenenthk: This new soundbar sounds so nice you can hear the bass in the kitchen
Oct 20, 2020 3:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: but can you hear the ass in the kitchen?


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 21, 2020)

Oct 20, 2020 4:31 AM - WiiEJECT: Team Xecuter websites are going down and the activation system is not working
Oct 20, 2020 4:31 AM - WiiEJECT: Rest in fucking pieces
Oct 20, 2020 5:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gYA8dYv
Oct 20, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/10/19/married-dad-of-3-wears-heels-and-skirts-everyday/amp/
Oct 20, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho IF I had a parachute I would do that but otherwise I would nope the hell out
Oct 20, 2020 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could paraglide over that mountain
Oct 20, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: James bond right into China or something lol
Oct 20, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/50-cent-voting-trump-over-biden-tax-plan.amp
Oct 20, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 50 Cent worried he gonna be woth 25 cent
Oct 20, 2020 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-introduces-new-chipset-driver-for-ryzen-cpus
Oct 20, 2020 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pzidcsO
Oct 20, 2020 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sUbSTKY
Oct 20, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L8u3q4l
Oct 20, 2020 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/on9pypT
Oct 20, 2020 6:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ETWcCQ9
Oct 20, 2020 6:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TEmW1KVSb4 
Oct 20, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BLKOrdE
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YRM4gz4IfoE
Oct 20, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms thing left Michigan... And is now in Ohio... Lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking USPS lol
Oct 20, 2020 7:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TyYVixr
Oct 20, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ali2St8.jpg
Oct 20, 2020 8:20 AM - Veho: Status of Tom's package: returned to sender with a checkbox saying "Are you sure?"
Oct 20, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 8:21 AM - Veho: It's the Windows school of mail delivery.
Oct 20, 2020 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Oct 20, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms gonna get his package and there will be like 20 different stamps from all over the world on it lol
Oct 20, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: You mean 20 different dildos in it cause he a dildo 
Oct 20, 2020 9:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm tires and want ro eat what do
Oct 20, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat ass?
Oct 20, 2020 10:43 AM - Skelletonike: That would taste like shit
Oct 20, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Oct 20, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/_fiQsWFwvD0?t=485
Oct 20, 2020 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: flappy bird looks amazing in 2020
Oct 20, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: Still frames look amazing. In motion, the physics model is wonky and it looks like shit.
Oct 20, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flappy bird physics did suck though made it "challenging"
Oct 20, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AKA shit lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking shitty USPS
Oct 20, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Ohio
Oct 20, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe by tomorrow?
Oct 20, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohio is worse than Detroit....
Oct 20, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll probably take a week to figure out Ohio is not in Michigan
Oct 20, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile I got something coming from Texas by the USPS, and it SHOWS UP A DAY EARLY
Oct 20, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I don't get is it left Michigan to go to Ohio..
Oct 20, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same cheapo service, farther  away
Oct 20, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey
Oct 20, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry Tom Florida probably infected that package better just burn it when it gets there lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess I should be thankful, it's taking so long all the Florida covid on it will be dead ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true I do work at a Hospital lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spray it Lysol just in case 
Oct 20, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not from me but shipping people
Oct 20, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh Tom grab the new AMD chipset drivers
Oct 20, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They work nice many upgrades and fixes
Oct 20, 2020 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: that's on purpose, for accuracy
Oct 20, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye grab the AMD chipset drivers too 
Oct 20, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Came out last night I think
Oct 20, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly a little bump in performance too something about power profiles and boost clock optimization or something
Oct 20, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 1% but hey its free lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom are you calling USPS to complain? Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No point, they won't do anything about it lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It blows my mind it was in Detroit
Oct 20, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why send it away to Ohio of all places lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see Canada or something first lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-introduces-new-chipset-driver-for-ryzen-cpus
Oct 20, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just fucked up sorting
Oct 20, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uugghh lol assholes lol
Oct 20, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some guy dying of covid coughed on it and threw it in the wrong bin
Oct 20, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: Didn't the new postmaster general of USPS scrap a ton of mail sorting machines a month ago or so? And now all of a sudden there's sorting problems and delays? Hmm, I'm sure it's not related.
Oct 20, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mail in voting is the devil!!! Lol
Oct 20, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: You guys have more ways to vote than that Avici Switch competition had ways of signing up.
Oct 20, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: Absentee ballot, mail-in voting, phone-in voting, vote harvesting, voting in person, voting in third person, smoke signals...
Oct 20, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use them all to vote multiple times... Lol
Oct 20, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump 4 Lyfe baby!!! Lol
Oct 20, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: Didn't he have the rona? Whatever happened to that?
Oct 20, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: They cured him with fetus juice or something.
Oct 20, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They cured it for him special medicines and voodoo rituals
Oct 20, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That fetus juice was part of tbe voodoo ritual
Oct 20, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a dead cat and a live chicken
Oct 20, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I susy Trump may be an unstoppable zombie now
Oct 20, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Suspect
Oct 20, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:44 AM - Veho: Didn't the new postmaster general of USPS scrap a ton of mail sorting machines a month ago or so? And now all of a sudden there's sorting problems and delays? Hmm, I'm sure it's not related. < They did that months ago, all the delays started in like June lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They've gotten much better recently actually, a couple months ago I'd have things spending days in every facility whereas now it's mostly back to normal
Oct 20, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for this one goddamn thing lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even 50 cent says to vote for Trump lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom it's annoying to me... I want to see benchmarks so curious if it will improve super position
Oct 20, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: 50 cent doesn't want democrats to increase his taxes, because then he would be only 25 cent.
Oct 20, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/dbrand/status/1318277380461527041 < dbrand has been putting "stop 45, vote nov 3" on their teardown skins 
Oct 20, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: "just shut up and vote you little bitch"  
Oct 20, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I don't care who wins this time
Oct 20, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're fucked either way, but we'll be much less fucked with someone like Biden in the lead vs another 4 years of a bumbling orange moron
Oct 20, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's more congress that needs to change than anything, but of course no one bothers with voting the shitstains out
Oct 20, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like orange man bad is valid but I also feel like Biden has no clue about economic stuff based on his own commercials 
Oct 20, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So its just suck no matter who wins... Vote for Pedro
Oct 20, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: Biden might have no clue about economics but a) the rest of the government won't let him do too much damage, and b) isn't he a corporate shill? Corporations won't let him do too much damage.
Oct 20, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: Don't worry, you won't get free healthcare like he's threatening  
Oct 20, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry guys, Trump is just 2 weeks away from a new healthcare bill!!!
Oct 20, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like he was 4 years ago!
Oct 20, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So close!
Oct 20, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: And at least he won't start trade wars whenever he throws a hissy fit.
Oct 20, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: Probably.
Oct 20, 2020 3:14 PM - Veho: ANYWAY, ON TO MORE LIGHTHEARTED TOPICS, LIKE KEN'S MOM
Oct 20, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you'll find ken's mom's heart isn't light at all Veho 
Oct 20, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In fact, it's very, very, very heavy
Oct 20, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They say you can fit a car in a whale's heart, well you can fit a whale in ken's mom
Oct 20, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 3:17 PM - Veho: I'm just an anchovy  ¡o¡
Oct 20, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lost in a sea of vag
Oct 20, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/master-chief-collection-is-getting-upgraded-to-play-at-1845424308/amp
Oct 20, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: I'm trying to fit "sea of vag" into the tune of "Sea of Heartbreak"
Oct 20, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: It's not going smoothly  
Oct 20, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sea of vagina
Oct 20, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See my vag break
Oct 20, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do cannibals consider midgets like cornish game hens?
Oct 20, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snack sized?
Oct 20, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Low calorie?
Oct 20, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: Fun sized.
Oct 20, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Sea of Vagoo
Oct 20, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sea of Vagene
Oct 20, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sea of Virgins
Oct 20, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like the last one
Oct 20, 2020 4:12 PM - Veho: Sea of vegans.
Oct 20, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/10/19/21524338/lg-rollable-tv-available-price-on-sale-korea
Oct 20, 2020 4:17 PM - Veho: OMG want.
Oct 20, 2020 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sea of Herpes
Oct 20, 2020 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a pretty good one
Oct 20, 2020 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's pretty awesome, now make them in 100" 
Oct 20, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4I6je02.mp4
Oct 20, 2020 5:12 PM - T-hug: C0GH5XS3HWF139M0 switch usa
Oct 20, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, free Switch thi- "Redeemed"
Oct 20, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers too lazy to say when you redeem something 
Oct 20, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qn7L5sz
Oct 20, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leg cramps all the way from my toes to my hips lol
Oct 20, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Training is crazy
Oct 20, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Horse stance for hours lol
Oct 20, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worked 8 hours last night spent like 5 hours of it working out
Oct 20, 2020 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Will T-hug tell us what the code was for? 
Oct 20, 2020 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A Switch game, duh
Oct 20, 2020 6:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What game?
Oct 20, 2020 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Herpes even sounds a bit similar to Heartbreak
Oct 20, 2020 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah what was the code for? i've got USA and JPN accounts on my switch, but too late now
Oct 20, 2020 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: too much cute, cuteness overload
Oct 20, 2020 6:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: Why are we still in 8 GB VRAM time in 2020?
Oct 20, 2020 6:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: especially when consoles will have 16 GB GDDR6
Oct 20, 2020 6:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: i sure hope AMD forces Nvidia to get to that 16 GB
Oct 20, 2020 6:30 PM - GamerzHell9137: 8 GB on the RTX 3080 is a joke
Oct 20, 2020 6:31 PM - GamerzHell9137: the 3000 series is such a mess and i knew after the release that it would be a mess
Oct 20, 2020 6:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: and there's already talk that Super versions are coming
Oct 20, 2020 6:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: which i'm not surprised at all
Oct 20, 2020 6:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: and im confused about the cards
Oct 20, 2020 6:32 PM - GamerzHell9137: is the 3000 series a 4K card?
Oct 20, 2020 6:33 PM - GamerzHell9137: Literally the whole lineup is focused on higher resolutions while 1080p sees virtually no difference
Oct 20, 2020 6:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: or such a small difference that it doesn't even matter
Oct 20, 2020 6:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: i wouldn't even be that much mad if VRAM wasn't so low
Oct 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:29 PM - GamerzHell9137: especially when consoles will have 16 GB GDDR6 < Consoles share that memory with the system, it's not all allocated to the GPU
Oct 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3080 has 10GB, not 8GB
Oct 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yes, 3000 series is more for 4k
Oct 20, 2020 6:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: wasn't it 10? Still not enough, maybe for 2021 but once next gen games start coming out there's no way its not gonna ask for more VRAM
Oct 20, 2020 6:36 PM - GamerzHell9137: and i know about the consoles but the optimizations on consoles are way better than on PC
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: PCs are always asked to be about 50% better than consoles are
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes 10, typo
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, it's more than enough for 4k
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 PM - GamerzHell9137: and if we talk from a specifications perspective (teraflops) these cards aren't that good
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4k* goddamn lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8GB is enough for 4k textures
Oct 20, 2020 6:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: Games will be more complex in the future tho
Oct 20, 2020 6:38 PM - GamerzHell9137: and we already have games that use around 8 GB VRAM
Oct 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on the game, even 4GB is enough
Oct 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, we have games that _allocate_ 8GB
Oct 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They don't actually use it all
Oct 20, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games will allocate all 10GB of the 3080 as well, but they're not using all of that VRAM
Oct 20, 2020 6:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: if PC ports of games were decent enough it would be fine but all i can see is that we all are gonna get cucked
Oct 20, 2020 6:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: I legit don't wanna go into next gen without 12 GB of VRAM, just to be sure stupid stuff happens
Oct 20, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah
Oct 20, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll be fine lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: and welp i don't trust devs to make their games optimized for PC
Oct 20, 2020 6:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: why the fuck does even Monster hunter World ask for 8 GB VRAM for "High resolution textures"
Oct 20, 2020 6:40 PM - GamerzHell9137: (I mean i know, ass engine)
Oct 20, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because devs always over estimate how much resources are needed
Oct 20, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People with 4GB cards have used the "high res pack" no problem
Oct 20, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the game doesn't actually use 8GB all at once
Oct 20, 2020 6:41 PM - GamerzHell9137: some people had issues with textures loading or something iirc
Oct 20, 2020 6:42 PM - GamerzHell9137: MHW engine is just ass, glad they swapped to RE Engine for Rise, guessing same will happen with MHW2
Oct 20, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but that was because of a bug, not lack of VRAM lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:44 PM - GamerzHell9137: That game can burn in hell 
Oct 20, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I fully expect games won't come close to needing any more than like 8GB of VRAM for 4k for the foreseeable future
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: but yeah i guess it won't bug me a lot since i'm a trash weeb and all of them use like 2 GB VRAM ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By the time they might, we'll already be a generation or three anyways
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At which point I'd assume we'd have access to more VRAM lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: Well i hope so tom but Nvidia is a bunch of hoes and i don't trust them
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And even that's unknown, because if things like RTX IO take off it won't even matter remotely
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nGo32nTsLM
Oct 20, 2020 6:45 PM - GamerzHell9137: That thing
Oct 20, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since any texture data can just be pulled from fast storage anyways
Oct 20, 2020 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'm like
Oct 20, 2020 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: if its locked only on Nvidia cards it won't be a thing
Oct 20, 2020 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: just like DLSS
Oct 20, 2020 6:46 PM - GamerzHell9137: even tho i want it to be a standard
Oct 20, 2020 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume there's a third party working on a standard for all three GPU makers
Oct 20, 2020 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seeing how AMD effectively has one with PS5/Sexbox
Oct 20, 2020 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a matter of game devs supporting it more than anything
Oct 20, 2020 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess consumers having the faster drives as well
Oct 20, 2020 6:50 PM - GamerzHell9137: i'd go AMD if their drivers were fine and OpenGl was decent but nah
Oct 20, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm curious to see how RDNA2 ends up actually performing, but I have low expectations lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best case they'll just be the cheaper option as always
Oct 20, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With shit drivers
Oct 20, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect the 6969 whatever will barely compete with the 3080, but with it missing features like DLSS and such I don't think it'd be a compelling option
Oct 20, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless AMD is like "$599!!!!!!!!" or something
Oct 20, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jesus fuck I hate this keyboard lol
Oct 20, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting up an old laptop for a cousin and I'm "testing" the wifi card I got lol
Oct 20, 2020 7:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yup, pretty much
Oct 20, 2020 7:07 PM - GamerzHell9137: like im rooting for AMD but i don't see much from them since their drivers are barebones
Oct 20, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably opt for AMD if I didn't have so many damn problems with their GPU drivers
Oct 20, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never had an AMD GPU product that would actually function well for a period of time lol
Oct 20, 2020 7:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want nividia to sell me a tegra x2 console already. 
Oct 20, 2020 7:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Still sitting here with my 5 year old Shield tv 
Oct 20, 2020 7:24 PM - GamerzHell9137: Weeb arcade games only run on Nvidia since they are using their GPUs so i havent ever tried an AMD GPU
Oct 20, 2020 7:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: almost got a RX 580 back then
Oct 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The X2 is trash tier
Oct 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want an Orin Shield TV
Oct 20, 2020 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 20, 2020 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: it certainly won't be more than 599
Oct 20, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: that would  stupid of them after purposely waiting to announce it until after the 3080/3090 release
Oct 20, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: would be*
Oct 20, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: they did that so that no matter what, they would be able to counter nvidia
Oct 20, 2020 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: if not on specs then on price
Oct 20, 2020 9:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnWt-VDn6YA
Oct 20, 2020 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Crysis.Remastered-CPY eyyyyyyy
Oct 20, 2020 11:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: B-But Denuvo is protecting games from being pirated D:
Oct 20, 2020 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: i hope DQ11+ will be cracked too]
Oct 20, 2020 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: because fuck SE
Oct 20, 2020 11:11 PM - GamerzHell9137: one thing about SE is that they drop denuvo after a while
Oct 20, 2020 11:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: meanwhile
Oct 20, 2020 11:12 PM - GamerzHell9137: *looks at Sega with disgust*
Oct 20, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The point of Denuvo is less to protect against "piracy" for good and more to protect the first week or so of sales
Oct 20, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en/article/epdgm4/new-yorker-suspends-jeffrey-toobin-for-zoom-dick-incident
Oct 20, 2020 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or month, rather
Oct 20, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since that's when you get the most sales growth
Oct 20, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: After that sales drop off for the most part so nobody really cares
Oct 20, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like it when devs "accidentally" release Denuvo free EXEs 
Oct 20, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Filthy pirates!!! Who also probably own 20 times more original games....
Oct 20, 2020 11:23 PM - lone_wolf323: its hilarious when they do that, and freak right the fk out when its live
Oct 20, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's usually not the devs freaking out, it's the publishers lol
Oct 20, 2020 11:24 PM - lone_wolf323: hehe
Oct 20, 2020 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 99% of the time they're the reason why Denuvo is implemented in the first place, I don't think I've ever seen an actual game dev say they want it in their game
Oct 20, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM still somehow in Toledo Psi lol
Oct 20, 2020 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 20, 2020 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will it go back to Detroit?
Oct 20, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most likely
Oct 20, 2020 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then either to Dewitt or Lansing to be delivered lol
Oct 20, 2020 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lansing was always nice lol
Oct 21, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/10/20/1927247/backblaze-hard-drive-stats-q3-2020
Oct 21, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nGo32nTsLM
Oct 21, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7r71fcA0DY
Oct 21, 2020 1:07 AM - GamerzHell9137: @Tom if i want to pirate a game i'll just do that ;O;
Oct 21, 2020 1:07 AM - GamerzHell9137: and that's the only way pirates work
Oct 21, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, and so does everyone else. But it's that initial period of sales that matters, after that it's not so important anymore lol
Oct 21, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why Denuvo isn't so much to "stop" piracy as it is to "delay" piracy
Oct 21, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, apparently my neighbors got broken into an hour or so ago
Oct 21, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: More fun times in the "neighborhood with the burnt down house" lol
Oct 21, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And drink rum!
Oct 21, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom are you sure that you don't live in Detroit? Lol
Oct 21, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its still in toledo.... Damn lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 22, 2020)

Oct 21, 2020 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bu the time Tom gets the parts they gonna be too peed on to work 
Oct 21, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Here at USPS we cant possibly mess up every delivery, so we developed automated machines to mess up deliveries as often as possible, we installed a sewer drain that empties on the trucks as they load!"
Oct 21, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Our drivers are given viagra so no animal goes unloved on their routes..."
Oct 21, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en/article/epdgm4/new-yorker-suspends-jeffrey-toobin-for-zoom-dick-incident
Oct 21, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol there is no coming back from that lol
Oct 21, 2020 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ask Pee Wee Herman lol
Oct 21, 2020 6:44 AM - Veho: Wee Peepee Herman, according to eyewitnesses  
Oct 21, 2020 6:56 AM - Veho: I fucking hate the "helpful" feature of chain store/restaurant websites that insists you enter a location so it can show you the closest store, instead of just giving you a fucking map.
Oct 21, 2020 6:59 AM - Veho: Or better yet, insist that you allow them location data.
Oct 21, 2020 7:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: AHHHHHH 
Oct 21, 2020 7:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho said the secret word of the day. 
Oct 21, 2020 7:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Everyone scream at him like they always do in pee wee playhouse. 
Oct 21, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something that bugs me is not having prices listed so can decide before i order how much to spend lol
Oct 21, 2020 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Web page should have that info
Oct 21, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Well played google yoy already had my porn opened right where i left it
Oct 21, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/suspects-trespass-michigan-brewery-kids-soo-brewing-company.amp
Oct 21, 2020 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/drunk-man-breaks-mcdonalds-chicken-nuggets.amp
Oct 21, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/microsoft-flight-simulator-modders-are-replacing-bing-with-google-maps-data/
Oct 21, 2020 9:09 AM - Veho: Microsoft: spends millions of dollars on creating a scale model of the entire Earth. Modders: "nah, Google maps  "
Oct 21, 2020 9:10 AM - Veho: galaxybrain.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.livescience.com/amp/panda-courtship-seen-first-time.html
Oct 21, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Oct 21, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: Wow, it took a deadly pandemic for those furry fat assholes to start fucking.
Oct 21, 2020 9:39 AM - Veho: The conclusion is clear, human suffering turns them on.
Oct 21, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YWFOKTo.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 9:41 AM - Veho: Vodka from plastic, when?
Oct 21, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mr Potato head
Oct 21, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 9:49 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TA0FpFR.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Food porn?
Oct 21, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: I've heard of "spatchcock" but "spatch-vag"? Never.
Oct 21, 2020 10:17 AM - T-hug: Spotted dick for dessert
Oct 21, 2020 10:20 AM - kenenthk: Lot of dick in the shitbox tonight
Oct 21, 2020 10:21 AM - Veho: T-hug  
Oct 21, 2020 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Veho hug me
Oct 21, 2020 10:28 AM - Veho: mad gay but OK
Oct 21, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It not gay if it's a three way
Oct 21, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Pi7gwX7rjOw
Oct 21, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: They say it's not gay if the balls don't touch, and a threeway is balls slapping left and right like an executive toy made of scrotums.
Oct 21, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Oct 21, 2020 10:53 AM - kenenthk: Do you have boobs? That only makes it half gay
Oct 21, 2020 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 10:54 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if psi needs to use hand sanitizer instead of ky around his wife cause hospital covid
Oct 21, 2020 10:57 AM - kenenthk: I beat that shit would butn like hell on the dill
Oct 21, 2020 11:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: the devil's threeway eh
Oct 21, 2020 11:31 AM - Veho: Ginger flavored KY.
Oct 21, 2020 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds good
Oct 21, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: Makes the naughty bits all tingly.
Oct 21, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gingering
Oct 21, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz5UbEjR9Ys
Oct 21, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Making homemade calzone for dinner
Oct 21, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna be good... Lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms package keeps leaving and arriving in Toledo lol shipping version if Groundhog Day lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should have used FedEx but they might rape his dog 
Oct 21, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/best-space-horror-movies-ranked/amp/
Oct 21, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: Toledo post office forgot it tied a piece of rubber band to the package. Every time they send it off, it just snaps back.
Oct 21, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is gonna think I lied to him lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good thing I didn't send anything important lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: SNAP BACK TO REALITY OOOP THERE GOES 3080
Oct 21, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4RO3wNo.mp4
Oct 21, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: Sometimes you slurp the noodle, sometimes the noodles slurp you.
Oct 21, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dagon?
Oct 21, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like thats a monster being born lol
Oct 21, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reverse the gif Veho?
Oct 21, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/t6c3wfx.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KZzOldn turn on sound lol
Oct 21, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn it USPS
Oct 21, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WHY
Oct 21, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IS IT STILL IN TOLEDO
Oct 21, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: What's your suburb of Detroit called, Tom?   
Oct 21, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Toledo is in Ohio Veho 
Oct 21, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IT'S NOT EVEN CLOSE
Oct 21, 2020 2:08 PM - Veho: I know.
Oct 21, 2020 2:08 PM - Veho: I'm asking for a different reason.
Oct 21, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: I want to make a parody of "24 hours from Tulsa" about your package   
Oct 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I DON'T LIVE IN THE SHITHOLE OF DETROIT
Oct 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I live in another shithole ;O;
Oct 21, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: I WAS ONLEEEE 24 HOURS FROM [SHITHOLE], ONLEEEE ONE DAY AWAY FROM YOUR ARRRRMS...
Oct 21, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/W5OYCtX.mp4
Oct 21, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom it left Toledo 2 times....
Oct 21, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But also arrived there 3 times...
Oct 21, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oEtoL6q
Oct 21, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: Living the life.
Oct 21, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll laugh if the thing I ordered from the Ukraine shows up before your RAM does lol
Oct 21, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shipped Oct 2nd, hit the US like 3 days ago 
Oct 21, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: What did you order from Ukraine?
Oct 21, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.etsy.com/listing/714717213/irithyll-of-the-boreal-valley-wall-art < My wife bought me this for my birthday
Oct 21, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bought some RGB strips as well to put around it to make it look fancy as well
Oct 21, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: Neat.
Oct 21, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: The five canvas version, or the single canvas?
Oct 21, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3 canvas one
Oct 21, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ain't got the money for 5 
Oct 21, 2020 3:01 PM - DinohScene: I'm slightly jealous tom
Oct 21, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it'll be neat 
Oct 21, 2020 3:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pSfm5nb.mp4
Oct 21, 2020 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you're not the one paying Tom
Oct 21, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it was taken out of our joint account which I contribute the most money to soooo...
Oct 21, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I pretty much did
Oct 21, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks nice
Oct 21, 2020 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Tom is the whiter version of eminem
Oct 21, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: Whiter than Eminem? Impossible.
Oct 21, 2020 4:59 PM - kenenthk: Shall we nickname him skittles
Oct 21, 2020 5:08 PM - DinohScene: Eminem is still relevant!?
Oct 21, 2020 5:09 PM - T-hug: Y'all gotta move
Oct 21, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If Tom moved to Toledo he would have his stuff sooner lol
Oct 21, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sYLStWa.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shrodingers package lol
Oct 21, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: Tom's package accounts for 37% of USPS weekly traffic.
Oct 21, 2020 6:29 PM - Veho: THEY CAN'T HANDLE TOM'S PACKAGE
Oct 21, 2020 6:29 PM - Veho: Tom, stay in front of your house and tackle passing postmen.
Oct 21, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: One of them is bound to have the package.
Oct 21, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwww shit, the Ukraine package hit Detroit today
Oct 21, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You know what that means?
Oct 21, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A SLOW ASS PACKAGE THAT TOOK 3 WEEKS TO SHOW UP IS GONNA SHOW UP FASTER THAN PSI'S SHITTY RAM
Oct 21, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 21, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet it
Oct 21, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 's cuz the gubberment is spying on Psi
Oct 21, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And every time he said the post office pisses on things, THEY DELAY SHIT HE SENDS
Oct 21, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, the babby toys I bought shipped today, I BET THOSE WILL SHOW UP BEFORE THE RAM TOO
Oct 21, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 21, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/O8tJ4Ma.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Package has been to Toledo more times than I have lol
Oct 21, 2020 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/biostar-to-support-ryzen-5000-cpus-with-x470-and-b450-motherboards
Oct 21, 2020 7:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U2fzWJx.mp4
Oct 21, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DeCMvfA.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 7:24 PM - Veho: Matt Damon is another bad choice.
Oct 21, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Oct 21, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8YcoO2r.jpg
Oct 21, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: Sure, if you really want to prevent drug sales.
Oct 21, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: But if you want that sweet sweet tax revenue, let Comcast's sales team sell them.
Oct 21, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 21, 2020 9:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0YIkoxV
Oct 21, 2020 9:41 PM - Veho: Polandball the videogame!
Oct 21, 2020 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: HOMM3 but with stereotypes
Oct 21, 2020 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not the worst idea ever
Oct 21, 2020 10:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually looks pretty fun
Oct 22, 2020 12:08 AM - BORTZ: I have done it
Oct 22, 2020 12:09 AM - BORTZ: I have purchased a Secret Labs chair
Oct 22, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm new Ryzen chipset drivers added a bit of performance, https://imgur.com/a/Abgfs0A
Oct 22, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a lot but it looked a bit smoother.
Oct 22, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQxWZliv88Y
Oct 22, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kiS7Cyo


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 23, 2020)

Oct 22, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fDaMkfK
Oct 22, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/udJ1rX39fI0
Oct 22, 2020 4:38 AM - James_: man, can't wait for racing bike fight coming _*january 20th 2024*_
Oct 22, 2020 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KlZFEne
Oct 22, 2020 5:42 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Oct 22, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y3VR4yD
Oct 22, 2020 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Usuk
Oct 22, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/xO6MNVg
Oct 22, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Laptop issue
Oct 22, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Screen wont come on it posts hdd was missing in it can that be the reason why the screen wont load
Oct 22, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: It also gives a ram error when thats taken out so i dont think the mobo is shit
Oct 22, 2020 7:38 AM - kenenthk: Sounding like gpu failure though
Oct 22, 2020 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Didnt display through hdmi either
Oct 22, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BNxJF3V
Oct 22, 2020 8:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk my best advice is take it all apart clean everything and put it back together maybe a clean install?
Oct 22, 2020 8:29 AM - kenenthk: I cant get it into bios screens black lol
Oct 22, 2020 8:29 AM - kenenthk: It boots then goes off
Oct 22, 2020 8:29 AM - kenenthk: But does give a ram error thats why it must be a bad gpu chip
Oct 22, 2020 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Into the oven this fucker goes battery and all!
Oct 22, 2020 8:32 AM - kenenthk: It came into my hands without an hdd and no charger so have to wait for that shit to get here tomorrow to see if it is the case but you'd think it should still have a fail safe without a hdd
Oct 22, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qb7fPL8
Oct 22, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should boot into BIOS but if the RAM is bad it wont lol
Oct 22, 2020 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Even with a bad gpu?
Oct 22, 2020 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Unless this dump laptop has dome special f key for bios besides del or esc
Oct 22, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the BIOS can't initialize a GPU if the system RAM is bad
Oct 22, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically what the BIOS does is initialize the CPU and map the RAM, after that system devices start getting initialized.
Oct 22, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and mapped
Oct 22, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So when a system throws a RAM error beeping, it will be with a completely black screen.
Oct 22, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/woONfH1
Oct 22, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: It only beeped when I took the ram out
Oct 22, 2020 10:24 AM - kenenthk: But if the screen is black it has to be a bad gpu when it wont output to a external display either
Oct 22, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With the RAM in nothing?
Oct 22, 2020 10:29 AM - kenenthk: yeah
Oct 22, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy an external GPU if it has a USB C port or something
Oct 22, 2020 10:30 AM - kenenthk: sure I'll spend $100 on a piece of shit turdlap from 2012 just to see if thats the issue 
Oct 22, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it can't do eGPU anyway lol
Oct 22, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spend 100 bucks on a refurbished laptop and get a good one from Amazon lol
Oct 22, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: it was just given to me to troubleshoot
Oct 22, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: too bad for what it is its not bad specs from the era even has a bluray drive
Oct 22, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/HIDevolution-Gigabyte-XB-8US4450SP-i7-10875H-3200MHz/dp/B08FBQGBB1/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Refurbished&qid=1603362855&s=pc&sr=1-1
Oct 22, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Keep the drive toss the laptop in the trash lol
Oct 22, 2020 10:35 AM - kenenthk: there was no drive in it 
Oct 22, 2020 10:36 AM - kenenthk: 2.3 GHz i7-10875H people cant be that stupid to drop 6k on that cpu lol
Oct 22, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The BD Drive
Oct 22, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Iy8hjPm
Oct 22, 2020 11:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: the SSD storage in that thing is worth $3k alone
Oct 22, 2020 11:29 AM - kenenthk: Id rather buy an i9 with a beegier gpu instead of throwing away 3k on storage lol
Oct 22, 2020 11:29 AM - kenenthk: Beefier
Oct 22, 2020 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: same, 1x500gb and 1x4tb of nvme is enough
Oct 22, 2020 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Plus even most smart buisness dont need that much storage unless its video related even big production record labels use encrypted web storage devices
Oct 22, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi how the fuck is the RAM still in Toldeo 
Oct 22, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, awwww shit Red Dead Redemption 2 finally cracked 
Oct 22, 2020 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Its been cracked under my table for a while now 
Oct 22, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Walmarts gonna have an onn 65" for 230 on black friday may buy just for a back up
Oct 22, 2020 2:31 PM - Flame: why? spend your money wisely bro.
Oct 22, 2020 2:32 PM - Flame: you can get loads of hookers for 230
Oct 22, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could buy urmum 230 times!
Oct 22, 2020 2:33 PM - Flame: bargain
Oct 22, 2020 2:34 PM - Flame: Red Dead Redemption 2 ?
Oct 22, 2020 2:34 PM - Flame: thats like 10 years old now
Oct 22, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it lives in Toledo now... 
Oct 22, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dear Tom things just are not working, we will always have Detroit..."
Oct 22, 2020 2:40 PM - Flame: Psionic i have loads of money, models on the call. fast cars.
Oct 22, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to play red dead redemption 2 lol
Oct 22, 2020 2:40 PM - Flame: you want to party?
Oct 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame always
Oct 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well good news Psi, it got cracked lol
Oct 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Flame: meet me at toms !
Oct 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Flame: @Psionic
Oct 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fitgirl already has it up, 66GB lol
Oct 22, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eeehhhh gonna get some lol
Oct 22, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame
Oct 22, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fit Girl so nice 
Oct 22, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grabbing now
Oct 22, 2020 2:43 PM - Flame: ill get some fit girls ready party at toms
Oct 22, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else is showing up today 
Oct 22, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it's cursed because it's from Florida
Oct 22, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: USPS is playing hot potato with the package
Oct 22, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "No you take it... It's from Florida!!!"
Oct 22, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It got to Detroit once, it was so close 
Oct 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Flame: so close still so far.
Oct 22, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the end it doesn't even matter
Oct 22, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: UPS messes up shipping, I don't know why.
Oct 22, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It doesn't even matter how hard they try.
Oct 22, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Peeing on packages is part of their thing.
Oct 22, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kissing dogs and raping everything.
Oct 22, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You wouldn't even recognize the package anymore.
Oct 22, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not they could have delivered it before.
Oct 22, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Detroit it got that far, but in the end it doesn't even matter. lol
Oct 22, 2020 2:57 PM - Flame: Psionic what the fuck you talking about?
Oct 22, 2020 2:57 PM - Flame: to kids veiwng the shoutbox this is why you shouldnt do meth
Oct 22, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a spoof of a song lol
Oct 22, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVTXPUF4Oz4 Linkin Park In the end lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:02 PM - Flame: to kids veiwng the shoutbox you should listen to Linkin Park you could end up doing meth
Oct 22, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/I5uQrzb.jpg < 
Oct 22, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Methically delicious lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bows and crystal shards oh my!
Oct 22, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq-ObzoPjA0 Someday stuff like this will be done in real time on our GPU's for emulation?
Oct 22, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, I dunno about real-time, makes more sense to just do it all at once
Oct 22, 2020 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need to waste performance every time you run the game when you can just do it once, replace the files, and always have it that way
Oct 22, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think in game too
Oct 22, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/nG4mTuQ.mp4 
Oct 22, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I was hoping DLSS would do that for emulation but I didn't know how DLSS worked at the time lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's AI but not the right AI...
Oct 22, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ROTFLMAO
Oct 22, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hodog Tom lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That look on her face, she experienced like 20 emotions in like .2 seconds lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ugghhh RDR2 is going so slow....
Oct 22, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3%
Oct 22, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm at 52% lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My upload is like 4X my download lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-CMW32GX4M2C3200C16-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Desktop/dp/B07GTG2T7L/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=Corsair+DDR4+3200+32GB&qid=1603379922&sr=8-3
Oct 22, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably just order it from Amazon Tom, then return mine when it arrives lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ain't got money for that ;O;
Oct 22, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta buy that full size C64 thing coming out soon ;O;
Oct 22, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08GMTJYXJ
Oct 22, 2020 3:34 PM - Flame: remember remember the 5th of november
Oct 22, 2020 3:35 PM - Flame: as i must buy that C64 5th of november
Oct 22, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It already released in the UK IIRC
Oct 22, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Think it released there in like late 2019 or something lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: US got shafted 
Oct 22, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 Print Hello 20 Goto 10 lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:36 PM - Flame: oh it is tom thanks
Oct 22, 2020 3:37 PM - Flame: but not cheap
Oct 22, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $130 though for a C64 with HDMI out and USB for pirating games is nice lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:37 PM - Flame: well cheap enough at the same time
Oct 22, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheap for what you get, but probably not totally worth if you don't care about the C64 lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:38 PM - Flame: can you mod and stuff?
Oct 22, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to use my phone to play C64 stuff, but after playing like 200 games and finding that most of them suck... I deleted it lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need to mod anything, it'll play ROMs from a USB stick by default lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame it will load any C64 stuff from a thumb drive
Oct 22, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What Tom said lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with the Mini one IIRC lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:39 PM - Flame: i mean can i install linux?
Oct 22, 2020 3:39 PM - Flame: lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the Mini ran Linux, but I don't think anyone went and installed another distro lol
Oct 22, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I doubt anyone did anything with the full size C64 yet
Oct 22, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The mini uses some Allwinner SoC, I assume the full size one is the same
Oct 22, 2020 3:46 PM - kenenthk: Tom you may know does a blank screen on a laptop usually mean dead gpu chip
Oct 22, 2020 3:46 PM - kenenthk: It powers up then shuts off
Oct 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could mean any number of things
Oct 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bad RAM, bad CPU, bad motherboard
Oct 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU usually doesn't just up and die
Oct 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In laptops, anyways
Oct 22, 2020 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bad battery
Oct 22, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: Think the ram maybe okay i took it out and it gave a ram error then put it back in and didnt
Oct 22, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't mean anything, it might give a beep code cuz the RAM isn't in but it won't give a beep code if the RAM is malfunctioning
Oct 22, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: I have to wait until a power cable gets here cause they you know didnt give me one when they wanted me to troubleshoot it 
Oct 22, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: It was odd that there was no hdd inside of it when I got it could it be as simple as that
Oct 22, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it'll boot without a HDD
Oct 22, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Yeah thats what I figured
Oct 22, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would boot up and give an error on screen or just go straight to BIOS
Oct 22, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if taking out the cmos battery would do anything
Oct 22, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could try it, pull the CMOS and the laptop battery as well and give it a minute
Oct 22, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: If not it goes into the oven with all batteries init
Oct 22, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Fix it the redneck way 
Oct 22, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpdnHfOOuN0 Neat
Oct 22, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/red-dead-redemption-2-has-been-cracked-one-year-after-its-pc-release/amp/
Oct 22, 2020 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know a good pdf reader that detects fields you can actually type it decently
Oct 22, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just torrent the Adobe thing
Oct 22, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Acrobat or whatever the fuck it's called
Oct 22, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Most pdf apps on phones are shit
Oct 22, 2020 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i practiced some scoot
Oct 22, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How is your new scooter?
Oct 22, 2020 4:41 PM - kenenthk: Did you injure yourself yet
Oct 22, 2020 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: no but the helmet fell on the ground
Oct 22, 2020 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it wasn't attached to my head though
Oct 22, 2020 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's pretty good, i wish i could adjust the power ramp up so it doesn't take off at max power immediately
Oct 22, 2020 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: would make it easier to practice, but i just adjusted the max speed down to 7km/h where it felt more manageable, and i can adjust it up once i'm used to it, probably adjust it up tomorrow to like 10 or 12 km/h
Oct 22, 2020 5:22 PM - MarcusCarter: I come bearing a gift: #pokemonmastersex
Oct 22, 2020 5:22 PM - MarcusCarter: that is all
Oct 22, 2020 5:23 PM - MarcusCarter: inb4 "Uhh, thanks?"
Oct 22, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: Welp. Paid $500 for car repairs. Brakes were behaving wonky after the repair. Took it to another shop. The first shop replaced my brake pad and disc set... with a wrong set.
Oct 22, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: Paid another $500 for replacement  
Oct 22, 2020 6:20 PM - Veho: Returning the non-fitting brakes tomorrow, demanding a refund.
Oct 22, 2020 6:20 PM - Veho: Sincerely, honestly, truly, _fuck_ those guys.
Oct 22, 2020 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers
Oct 22, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: blah blah blah "should learn to do it yourself" blah blah blah etc etc bs nobody likes to hear
Oct 22, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 22, 2020 6:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: what you do is take it back to the place that fucked it up and complain until they fix it for free
Oct 22, 2020 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't US have some sort of law governing that professional repairs are expected to be of professional quality and if they screw up it's their responsibility?
Oct 22, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but Veho lives in Croatia
Oct 22, 2020 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: croatia has dollars?
Oct 22, 2020 6:50 PM - Veho: I converted the price for your convenience.
Oct 22, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: Dollars are universally understood.
Oct 22, 2020 6:55 PM - Flame: more dollars the more universally understood. veho
Oct 22, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: Anyways, what I do is return the brake pads to the first shop and get a refund.
Oct 22, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: Parts + labor.
Oct 22, 2020 6:59 PM - Flame: you shoulkd stop flintstones style.
Oct 22, 2020 6:59 PM - Flame: cut a hole under the car.
Oct 22, 2020 7:00 PM - Veho: Step 1: cut a hole in a box.
Oct 22, 2020 7:03 PM - Flame: hahaha
Oct 22, 2020 7:03 PM - Flame: lol better than my idea to be fair.
Oct 22, 2020 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp here we go, 3 hour install time for RDR2...lol
Oct 22, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Oct 22, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that onto nvme?
Oct 22, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah just a HDD
Oct 22, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh eww
Oct 22, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From another HDD lol
Oct 22, 2020 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: what a coincidence, all these people installing rdr2 just when it gets cracked 
Oct 22, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Step 1: cut a hole in a box.
Oct 22, 2020 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Step 2: put penis in the box
Oct 22, 2020 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Anyways, what I do is return the brake pads to the first shop and get a refund. <- that works too
Oct 22, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to replace my 2 1TB HDDs with SSDs, they're both getting pretty up there in age now
Oct 22, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think one has like 8 years of power on hours now, another has 6 
Oct 22, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 8 year one is probably ready to kick the bucket
Oct 22, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't have any SSDs at all?
Oct 22, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: my desktop has a 500gb 970 evo plus, a 2tb intel 660p, and just a 2tb seagate firecuda sshd for spinning storage
Oct 22, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: OS, games and data storage in that order
Oct 22, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I have my 1TB NVMe and a 500GB SATA M.2, yeah
Oct 22, 2020 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just not gonna put a 130GB game on my NVMe, and my 500GB SATA SSD is full
Oct 22, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1 TB HDD for PC games, the other TB HDD for console stuff, and then an 8TB external for backing stuff up on my gaming desktop
Oct 22, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And 500GB SATA for PC games as well, but for stuff I care about load times for lol
Oct 22, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: /play all the time
Oct 22, 2020 9:43 PM - kenenthk: So you have an entire 2 gaems 
Oct 23, 2020 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Hope to god an hp laptop never comes may way again
Oct 23, 2020 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol working on laptops sucks
Oct 23, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Two things in computers I dislike... Laptops and printers
Oct 23, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slightly less those all in one machines
Oct 23, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms stuff still in Toledo lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/id-coolings-se-70-amds-am4-and-intels-lga1200-cpus-get-a-280w-air-cooler
Oct 23, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like a relabeled version of my Snowman
Oct 23, 2020 2:26 AM - a32bitmint: The laptop I use rn was a hand-me-down from my older brother. I was kind of surprised to see that it had 1TB of storage. I decided to open it up a bit to see what was inside one day and well, inside was not just  1TB drive, that drive was an SSD. I was like, legitmately stoked, lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:26 AM - a32bitmint: This talk about PC stuff reminds me that I wanna get a better PC someday
Oct 23, 2020 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Buy each part month to month theres still a good like 5 year wait before anything amazing that'll blow your balls off
Oct 23, 2020 2:29 AM - a32bitmint: I'm hoping that the new 30 series of GPUs is gonna make stuff like the 1060 drop in price alot
Oct 23, 2020 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Anything amazing that comes out anyway
Oct 23, 2020 2:30 AM - kenenthk: I've seen 1060s around 150
Oct 23, 2020 2:31 AM - a32bitmint: The PC I was thinking of building has an i5 or Ryzen 5 (haven't decided), GTX 1060 and 8GB of RAM
Oct 23, 2020 2:31 AM - kenenthk: 30series are just for elitists pigs like tom 
Oct 23, 2020 2:31 AM - a32bitmint: lol yeah
Oct 23, 2020 2:32 AM - a32bitmint: honestly the games I play don't need that powerful of a PC anyways so the 1060 feels like it would do the job
Oct 23, 2020 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Must have 128gbs of ram so i can send a img 
Oct 23, 2020 2:32 AM - a32bitmint: lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:32 AM - a32bitmint: my current PC kind of sucks but it works for now
Oct 23, 2020 2:33 AM - a32bitmint: it has an 8th gen i3, UHD 620 and 4GB of RAM
Oct 23, 2020 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Mines 7 years old soundslike shit but tund todays shit fine at 1080
Oct 23, 2020 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Runs
Oct 23, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine is junk but runs todays stuff at 4K fine  lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Well if you stopped funding covidmen you could have nicer things 
Oct 23, 2020 2:36 AM - a32bitmint: My current PC can run alot of the games I wanna play, albeit with settings turned down
Oct 23, 2020 2:37 AM - a32bitmint: probably the two most graphically intensive games I own and play are Tower Unite and VRChat
Oct 23, 2020 2:37 AM - a32bitmint: Tower especially
Oct 23, 2020 2:37 AM - a32bitmint: Tower runs at like 15fps on my PC with everything set to the lowest settings
Oct 23, 2020 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Eh I'll always be a console user I'd rather just pay the 60 and have it forever instead of dealing with all the pc back problems that could happen
Oct 23, 2020 2:38 AM - a32bitmint: I'm both
Oct 23, 2020 2:38 AM - a32bitmint: I have a bunch of consoles and also play some PC games
Oct 23, 2020 2:38 AM - KonoXSetsu: Whats up folks
Oct 23, 2020 2:39 AM - a32bitmint: Is it weird that I play my Wii and Wii U and PS2 and stuff alot more than my Switch and PS4 lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Plus if your console breks its easier to blame thrm instead of yourself
Oct 23, 2020 2:40 AM - a32bitmint: I have a bit too many consoles
Oct 23, 2020 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Swear i had a 2600 as a kid i still ha e the cartridges for it
Oct 23, 2020 2:42 AM - a32bitmint: I have a PS1, 2, 3, 4, N64, GC, Wii, Wii U, Switch, DSi, 3DS, 2DS, GBA, GBA SP, SNES mini and PS Classic
Oct 23, 2020 2:43 AM - a32bitmint: I've been meaning to sell my PS1 since I don't need it anymore but I tried to, kept the listing on eBay for like a month or two and nobody bought it
Oct 23, 2020 2:43 AM - kenenthk: Wish I grabbed a galaxy 3ds when they were on sale for 150 now its price gauged all over
Oct 23, 2020 2:43 AM - a32bitmint: So it's basically just sitting around in my room for the past couple months
Oct 23, 2020 2:44 AM - kenenthk: I have a chipped ps1 in storage
Oct 23, 2020 2:44 AM - a32bitmint: It's in absolutely perfect cosmetic condition, minus a single scuff on the top, but the disc lens is dead and I don't wanna pay $20 to fix it when I can just play those games on my PS2 or PS3 instead
Oct 23, 2020 2:44 AM - a32bitmint: it's a SCPH-5501
Oct 23, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Bummed I lost my freemcboot but eh i have chickenhen on ps3
Oct 23, 2020 2:45 AM - a32bitmint: idk why or how but nearly every console I own is in near perfect cosmetic condition
Oct 23, 2020 2:46 AM - a32bitmint: i guess I just really take good care of my stuff
Oct 23, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: You sound like yhr type of kid that got beat for spilling soda so you dont spill soda anymore
Oct 23, 2020 2:47 AM - a32bitmint: lol what
Oct 23, 2020 2:47 AM - a32bitmint: that's such a weird analogy, but that is absolutely not me
Oct 23, 2020 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Thats how kids learn to take care of stuff they get beat if they dont
Oct 23, 2020 2:48 AM - a32bitmint: nah i just do it because i care about how my consoles are
Oct 23, 2020 2:48 AM - a32bitmint: of all the systems i have, the one in the worst cosmetic condition is probably my PS2
Oct 23, 2020 2:49 AM - a32bitmint: part of the strip on the top is broken and nearly all the screw posts inside the system are broken
Oct 23, 2020 2:49 AM - a32bitmint: i've been meaning to get a new casing for it
Oct 23, 2020 2:49 AM - kenenthk: I do have a pickachut pocket thing that still works
Oct 23, 2020 2:50 AM - kenenthk: You shake it to make it do stuff kind of thing
Oct 23, 2020 2:50 AM - a32bitmint: oh a pokemon pikachu? that's cool
Oct 23, 2020 2:51 AM - a32bitmint: my brother still has his pokewalker
Oct 23, 2020 2:54 AM - a32bitmint: ahaha, funny enough the support page for the pokemon pikachu still exists
Oct 23, 2020 2:55 AM - a32bitmint: https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/other/pokemonpikachu.jsp
Oct 23, 2020 2:55 AM - a32bitmint: wow that link did not work
Oct 23, 2020 2:55 AM - a32bitmint: https://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/other/pokemonpikachu.jsp
Oct 23, 2020 2:55 AM - a32bitmint: there
Oct 23, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: 2 more hours tell borat 2 yay
Oct 23, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It is very nice.
Oct 23, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far its a good movie lol
Oct 23, 2020 3:58 AM - T-hug: Borat.2.Subsequent.Moviefilm.2020.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 24, 2020)

Oct 23, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol or watch free on Prime if you have that 
Oct 23, 2020 4:37 AM - kenenthk: Hes a news editor he gotta steal shit 
Oct 23, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah its very nice lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:43 AM - kenenthk: Any gay entrances on trump yet
Oct 23, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2020/10/21/21527893/minecraft-smash-bros-ultimate-steve-meat-victory-screen-patch-update
Oct 23, 2020 5:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.breathablebacon.com/
Oct 23, 2020 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Oct 23, 2020 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also be sure to watch Tremors: Shrieker Island on Netflix lol
Oct 23, 2020 6:04 AM - kenenthk: Damn torrent rups never have subtitle options
Oct 23, 2020 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think those take a few days ro make so if its something newer?
Oct 23, 2020 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/world-s-largest-solar-farm-to-pipe-power-internationally-from-australia-under-the-sea/amp
Oct 23, 2020 8:02 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, this is awkard
Oct 23, 2020 8:02 AM - Skelletonike: https://imgur.com/a/4ysnwjj
Oct 23, 2020 8:03 AM - Skelletonike: Too many deleted users.
Oct 23, 2020 8:25 AM - kenenthk: Fingers crossed it was psis account 
Oct 23, 2020 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Never open a pm from psi new user advice
Oct 23, 2020 9:31 AM - Skelletonike: No idea who they were
Oct 23, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I give true Internet experience lol
Oct 23, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit Toms package is in Dewitt!!!
Oct 23, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Says by like 11:30 so very nice.
Oct 23, 2020 10:46 AM - kenenthk: Why do you have toms tracking numbers
Oct 23, 2020 10:46 AM - kenenthk: Actually go into USPS create an account and look for a field that says change delivery address
Oct 23, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: Because he sent the package.
Oct 23, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol delivery instructions "Extra pee on the box please"
Oct 23, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 minutes to clock out time, very nice!
Oct 23, 2020 11:04 AM - Veho: Is nice, Psi like.
Oct 23, 2020 11:04 AM - Veho: 
Oct 23, 2020 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Gonna need you to go do this before you can leave
Oct 23, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: SignNow is a pretty beat app for filling out pdfs gotta find a cracked version later
Oct 23, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: Beat
Oct 23, 2020 11:21 AM - kenenthk: Neat fuck
Oct 23, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9m3FYuu
Oct 23, 2020 12:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS, about fucking time USPS
Oct 23, 2020 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't even scan it going out of Toledo 
Oct 23, 2020 12:30 PM - T-hug: I got a mail last night from usps saying my package would arrive today
Oct 23, 2020 12:30 PM - T-hug: Just checked and its in Ohio lol
Oct 23, 2020 12:31 PM - T-hug: Doubt itll be here by 8pm
Oct 23, 2020 12:54 PM - Flame: i got a text from usps saying im my package would arrive tomorrow
Oct 23, 2020 12:55 PM - Flame: Just checked and its on the moon now
Oct 23, 2020 12:56 PM - Flame: on its way to detroit and from they to me.
Oct 23, 2020 12:57 PM - Flame: wish me luck Psionic and tom
Oct 23, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I send package to Tom, USPS is like you no get this... But Tom he gets it!!!
Oct 23, 2020 1:40 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJF9eonZtTw
Oct 23, 2020 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: did he get it?
Oct 23, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly Tom has items now or in the next hour and a half
Oct 23, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before box arrives a mangled mess 
Oct 23, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Secretly I sent Tom Florida man
Oct 23, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-5600x-passmark-singlethread
Oct 23, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for that delicious Covid!
Oct 23, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, I'm now running all three main OS's on bare metal on my Razer Blade 
Oct 23, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hackintoshing this thing was a pain in the ass lol
Oct 23, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly getting the trackpad to work, took way longer than it should have and no multitouch lol
Oct 23, 2020 3:20 PM - Flame: why did you Hackintosh it?
Oct 23, 2020 3:21 PM - Flame: just for fun or ?
Oct 23, 2020 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I'm bored lol
Oct 23, 2020 3:22 PM - Flame: nice 
Oct 23, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now running macOS and Linux Mint and Windows 10 lol
Oct 23, 2020 3:23 PM - Flame: Linux Mint best Linux
Oct 23, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though macOS is being a bit fucky lol
Oct 23, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes it starts up with graphical errors and crashes for seemingly no reason, sleep doesn't work, and then wifi takes like 2-3 minutes to start working at boot 
Oct 23, 2020 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey it works! 
Oct 23, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to wait for the damn RAM 
Oct 23, 2020 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, what about BSD?
Oct 23, 2020 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: well i guess you kind of have that covered with osx
Oct 23, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, was gonna say macOS is basically BSD lol
Oct 23, 2020 3:36 PM - Flame: BSD is boring
Oct 23, 2020 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: sos ur mom
Oct 23, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THE RAM HAS ARRIVED
Oct 23, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No piss in sight!
Oct 23, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lll
Oct 23, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even
Oct 23, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All RGB and everything lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You know what Psi, I think your RAM actually is bad, cuz it's not booting reliably for me either 
Oct 23, 2020 4:04 PM - Flame: LOL!
Oct 23, 2020 4:06 PM - Flame: tom send it back and get your money
Oct 23, 2020 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:07 PM - Flame: Psi is pissing himself right now
Oct 23, 2020 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I didn't buy them, he sent it off for free lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:09 PM - Flame: oh no. even worse florida man knows where you live now
Oct 23, 2020 4:10 PM - Flame: hide your wife hide your kids
Oct 23, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: Hide yo coins.
Oct 23, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: Hide yo pc's
Oct 23, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: Will he bend those too?
Oct 23, 2020 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like it's just one stick though
Oct 23, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just one of the sticks is bad lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I should Scamazon me some new ones 
Oct 23, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: Tom you animal you gonna steal from  Jeff Bezos
Oct 23, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: how would he feed this christmas
Oct 23, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: poor jeff
Oct 23, 2020 4:18 PM - Flame: 
Oct 23, 2020 4:18 PM - Flame: do it tom ;O;
Oct 23, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was bad lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:19 PM - Flame: how many GB is it?
Oct 23, 2020 4:20 PM - Flame: the ram
Oct 23, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 32
Oct 23, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or best buy Tom lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:21 PM - Flame: is it old?
Oct 23, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a year?
Oct 23, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: if you knew it was bad why didnt you get a new one
Oct 23, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: oh i see
Oct 23, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its probably under warranty from corsair lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose I could check with them first lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://help.corsair.com/hc/en-us/articles/360033067832-Corsair-Limited-Warranty#h_f1c227ce-d769-479e-a268-48e7d9575e95
Oct 23, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says lifetime lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:24 PM - Flame: tom scam'd you
Oct 23, 2020 4:24 PM - Flame: ;O;
Oct 23, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh i hate dealing with RMA stuff lok
Oct 23, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:26 PM - Flame: i hate RMA too
Oct 23, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was Tom I probably would do the Amascamzon
Oct 23, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably be faster lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
Oct 23, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, I might as well just try Corsair first lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't be assed to do Amazon's return stuff, they have you go and drop your package off at a Kohls instead of giving you a shipping label like they used to lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is odd, but eh
Oct 23, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm fine waiting, I mean I waited this long for the damn RAM in the first place ;O;
Oct 23, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you feed it 1
Oct 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.35 volts? Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As I said, 1 boot up just fine, the other is the issue
Oct 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could boot up fine with one of them no problem, soon as I tried the other though it wouldn't boot
Oct 23, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah its bad
Oct 23, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pulled them now and put my old RAM back in lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but it was pretty? Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The RGB didn't turn on 
Oct 23, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It saved my settings lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's probably cuz you had them set that way yeah? lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from peasant 16GB of RAM 
Oct 23, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God this is DISGUSTING 
Oct 23, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put the working stick in with yours? Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would probably cause issues
Oct 23, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what that would do lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Different timings, different RAM chips lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably drop to single channel mode with the lowest common denominator timings
Oct 23, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich for some apps would be fine but games no lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like photo editing and video stuff
Oct 23, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be better
Oct 23, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not many photos over 16GB though lol
Oct 23, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just worry RMA process will be like "you have the original receipt" lol no.....
Oct 23, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nVidia are dicks that way
Oct 23, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially when they know they have a bad product
Oct 23, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still rocking the new design controller lol 3 original ones all dead
Oct 23, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/10/minecraft_steves_meat_gets_the_chop_in_smash_bros
Oct 23, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh that's just when you tell them it was a gift lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 23, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Corsair just asked for a photo of the serial and that was enough for them lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, so far anyways
Oct 23, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On another unrelated note, just finished up slicing some flank steak and veggies for homemade fajitas tonight 
Oct 23, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Oct 23, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Always delicious lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/biggest-game-install-sizes/
Oct 23, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hope so lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just winging the marinade, some lime juice, olive oil, cumin, chili powder, onion powder, some red chili flakes, and salt and pepper lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be pretty good though
Oct 23, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see nothing wrong with it lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, should be able the usual flavors lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those big dry leaves lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always see those in marinades lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bay leaves lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 23, 2020 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom, add ginger an garlic
Oct 23, 2020 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't go wrong with ginger and garlic
Oct 23, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ginger? Probably not
Oct 23, 2020 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: normally both are in taco seasoning IDK about fajitas though, would probably use it anyway cause i love them
Oct 23, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'll be throwing garlic in with the veggies when I saute them
Oct 23, 2020 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: the combination of ginger and garlic is greater than the sum of its parts
Oct 23, 2020 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: about 3 times greater
Oct 23, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jalapeno..... On a stick
Oct 23, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/adorable-little-furballs-death-slow-lorises-use-their-venomous-bites-against-each-other-180976111/
Oct 23, 2020 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi been watching Jeff Dunham?
Oct 23, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LwSDu6f.jpg
Oct 23, 2020 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: cool
Oct 23, 2020 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Psi gets a hard on for those puppets
Oct 23, 2020 10:15 PM - HylianBran: gay rattlesnake
Oct 23, 2020 10:20 PM - HylianBran: gotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgott
Oct 23, 2020 10:21 PM - HylianBran: gotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgotta let it out gotta let it outgott
Oct 23, 2020 10:21 PM - Lilith Valentine: Fucking humans are weird
Oct 23, 2020 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Are fucking animals normal?
Oct 23, 2020 10:26 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am a demon
Oct 23, 2020 10:26 PM - kenenthk: I am as well lets repopulate
Oct 23, 2020 10:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: Can’t, floor spaghetti
Oct 23, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: That makes it hot
Oct 23, 2020 10:27 PM - Lilith Valentine: https://youtu.be/sr9lbNWtB_8
Oct 23, 2020 11:51 PM - mthrnite: PLUCKING NOSEHAIR IS A ART
Oct 24, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, got battery status working on hackintosh Razer Blade now lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only issue now is sleep which doesn't work, weird issue with wifi taking forever to load, and then for some reason the GPU gets all glitchy on some boots and crashes and I can't figure out why lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only thing I really want to fix from that is the GPU issue, but I have no idea where to start 
Oct 24, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In theory it should just work, since the HD 630 is used in Macbooks, but just kinda...doesn't lol
Oct 24, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Macintosh think different! Lol
Oct 24, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to delete the "crash when ever it wants" line in thr configuration file


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 25, 2020)

Oct 24, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/428660/Deliver_Us_The_Moon/
Oct 24, 2020 5:55 AM - hongcan: This is a pretty good games. Similar to Mario Party but made simpler.
Oct 24, 2020 5:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: demon snek best snek
Oct 24, 2020 5:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: do you have to get drivers from some sketchy place or something?
Oct 24, 2020 7:25 AM - kenenthk: You mean the miceosoft store?
Oct 24, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Soooo bored searched 9 people in the last 4.5 hours....
Oct 24, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ready to just cavity search a nurse out of sheer bored
Oct 24, 2020 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Giver her a pwdered doughnut and acuse her of meth it is flordia
Oct 24, 2020 7:37 AM - kenenthk: Oh scream code black
Oct 24, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 7:51 AM - kenenthk: Or if you really want news networks out there deny the next black guy you see entrance
Oct 24, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do that all the time lol but not because they are black its usually because they ate screaming they are gonna kill everyone
Oct 24, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But meth heads come un all colors
Oct 24, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In even lol
Oct 24, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They should give me a tazer gun and a tranquilizer gun lol
Oct 24, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 9mm works but its like overkill if the person is just acting up lll
Oct 24, 2020 7:59 AM - kenenthk: You get a vest and a uniform that resembles a cop good luck
Oct 24, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol honestly I more resemble the swat team
Oct 24, 2020 8:01 AM - kenenthk: Good shoot to kill target then
Oct 24, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially now that I have black face mask, very nice!
Oct 24, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 3 hours until I leave for home.
Oct 24, 2020 8:02 AM - kenenthk: I'm gpad i bought some condiment squirt bottles much easier then the shit manufacturers give
Oct 24, 2020 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ketchup and stuff?
Oct 24, 2020 8:03 AM - kenenthk: Like those round bottles you see in reasturants
Oct 24, 2020 8:04 AM - kenenthk: Saves space in fridge also
Oct 24, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh that is a good idea
Oct 24, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just squeeze all the packets in those lol
Oct 24, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ketchup mustard soy sauce salad dressings
Oct 24, 2020 8:21 AM - kenenthk: I actually have thought about combing honey mustard and ranch
Oct 24, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably good?
Oct 24, 2020 8:26 AM - kenenthk: HonRantard
Oct 24, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mixed some soy sauce and apricot jam with some hit sauce the other day made a good egg roll dip
Oct 24, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot sauce even
Oct 24, 2020 8:28 AM - kenenthk: I dont do soy and have a good reason
Oct 24, 2020 8:29 AM - kenenthk: Unless its on noodles
Oct 24, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its good on stuff in moderation
Oct 24, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like very easy to use too much
Oct 24, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might have chicken chow mein for dinner...
Oct 24, 2020 8:46 AM - kenenthk: Cant think of the name byt those frozen chinese food kits at walmart for like $5 are good
Oct 24, 2020 8:47 AM - kenenthk: I just remember a duck or something on the logo
Oct 24, 2020 8:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Birds-Eye-Voila-Chicken-Stir-Fry-Noodles-Skillet-Meal-21-Oz/10790954 this stuff dont know why i thought of a duck
Oct 24, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QJf8YqT
Oct 24, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jfSlzgd_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 24, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mTNac3w
Oct 24, 2020 9:09 AM - kenenthk: Stfu and go buy it
Oct 24, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/0yTACyR.jpg
Oct 24, 2020 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Wheres my codes
Oct 24, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Niet codes for you comrade!!!
Oct 24, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/riaa-blitz-takes-down-18-github-projects-used-for-downloading-youtube-videos/
Oct 24, 2020 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Red dead redemption meets mw2
Oct 24, 2020 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: in other news, scoot practice is going well, but i need a handlebar extender to progress any further, i can't make proper turns because of the way i'm standing leaning forward in order to reach the steering handles
Oct 24, 2020 10:08 AM - kenenthk: Do you toot on a scoot
Oct 24, 2020 10:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: its also very uncomfortable the way i have to stand
Oct 24, 2020 10:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: which i noticed when riding it for more than a minute at a time
Oct 24, 2020 10:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: knees were straining
Oct 24, 2020 10:08 AM - kenenthk: Stfu and answer me
Oct 24, 2020 10:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can toot anywhere
Oct 24, 2020 10:09 AM - kenenthk: It has to rhyme to be tootable
Oct 24, 2020 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: but toot and scoot is a pretty good way to get away from the smell quickly and leaving others to bask in it
Oct 24, 2020 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: so sure
Oct 24, 2020 10:10 AM - kenenthk: Scoot in a elevator then toot
Oct 24, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toot and scoot works best in an elevator
Oct 24, 2020 10:11 AM - kenenthk: I got reported for constantly tooting around one guy i rode on a elevator with
Oct 24, 2020 10:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol did you tell them he started it?
Oct 24, 2020 10:12 AM - kenenthk: I told the director to walk with me to the elevator
Oct 24, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now he is mad because I finished it!!!
Oct 24, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I demand recompense!!!
Oct 24, 2020 10:13 AM - kenenthk: To which the guy said better stop or you could get fired for farting to which I then reply walk me to the elevator and escort me out
Oct 24, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Oct 24, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nerve gas?
Oct 24, 2020 10:15 AM - kenenthk: I could then counter sue and blame respiratory issues
Oct 24, 2020 10:17 AM - kenenthk: I was then left alone by the rest of the crew
Oct 24, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They do make anti gas pills, pretty cheap at Walmart lol
Oct 24, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Equate-Extra-Strength-Gas-Relief-Softgels-Value-Size-125-mg-150-count/44662550
Oct 24, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 150 of the bastards for 7 bucks
Oct 24, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how they work but they do lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:11 PM - T-hug: Did u watch Borat 2
Oct 24, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes well most of it lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still need to watch like the last 30%
Oct 24, 2020 12:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SEstRof.mp4
Oct 24, 2020 12:29 PM - Veho: Anti gas pills work. The magic ingredient is antibeans.  
Oct 24, 2020 12:29 PM - Veho: Also this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simeticone
Oct 24, 2020 12:29 PM - Veho: "Anti foaming agent"
Oct 24, 2020 12:34 PM - mthrnite: pops the little fart bubbles, makes one big fart bubble that your butthole can respect enough to let out into the world
Oct 24, 2020 12:35 PM - mthrnite: genius
Oct 24, 2020 12:36 PM - Minox: Another two months until I can re-take my old citizenship without risk of having to do military service
Oct 24, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Service guarantees citizenship!!!
Oct 24, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Want to know more?
Oct 24, 2020 12:44 PM - mthrnite: <3
Oct 24, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ijvTiDnWJLE
Oct 24, 2020 12:45 PM - mthrnite: Citizenship is an attitude, a state of mind, an emotional conviction that the whole is greater than the part...and that the part should be humbly proud to sacrifice itself that the whole may live.
Oct 24, 2020 12:45 PM - Minox: Previous citizenship guarantees citizenship <3
Oct 24, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm doing my part!!!
Oct 24, 2020 12:46 PM - mthrnite: ow my bone spurs
Oct 24, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/b07887ZzKiw
Oct 24, 2020 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a bug planet!!!
Oct 24, 2020 12:49 PM - Lilith Valentine: mthr!
Oct 24, 2020 12:49 PM - mthrnite: most rewatchable movie ever
Oct 24, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a great day to die when you know the reason why!!!
Oct 24, 2020 12:50 PM - mthrnite: hola Lilith
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - mthrnite: I'm just here to steal content from veho and psi to post on my lame facebook feed.
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - Lilith Valentine: Hey hey! It’s been a minute since we’ve seen you on the Temp!
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6StojqnZKVY
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am here just to gush over you!
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: Hey mthrnite  
Oct 24, 2020 12:51 PM - mthrnite: I creep around a bit now and then
Oct 24, 2020 12:52 PM - Lilith Valentine: 
Oct 24, 2020 12:52 PM - mthrnite: hola Veho
Oct 24, 2020 12:52 PM - Minox: lurking is nic
Oct 24, 2020 12:52 PM - Minox: nice even
Oct 24, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho he joining the mobil infantry!!
Oct 24, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got games and theory 
Oct 24, 2020 12:53 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am still here spending way too much time on the Temp because my contract to the server is still active
Oct 24, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:55 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY57Vn0qTiU
Oct 24, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So good lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably it clicked some of my links lol
Oct 24, 2020 12:57 PM - Veho: I would do my part but I have this crick in my neck...
Oct 24, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/florida-man-says-god-ordered-him-break-neighbors-home-throws-bible-cop-1535737
Oct 24, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Oct 24, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The power of meth compels you!!!!
Oct 24, 2020 1:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WDZcp3b.mp4
Oct 24, 2020 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In meths name I smoke you out foul law enforcement!!! Lol
Oct 24, 2020 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho id still hit it lol
Oct 24, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "So you can turn your head completely around.... And your hips too?"
Oct 24, 2020 1:06 PM - mthrnite: 10/10 would smash and bang
Oct 24, 2020 1:07 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xt5ghXdq6Z0
Oct 24, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bJdPNCF.jpg
Oct 24, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: Would flashbang.
Oct 24, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: Womantaur.
Oct 24, 2020 1:12 PM - Veho: If John Varley is to be believed... two vaginas.
Oct 24, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do I get 15% or 30% off on my car insurance? https://imgur.com/gallery/VvEZ2Am
Oct 24, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: "Up to" 30%.
Oct 24, 2020 1:19 PM - Veho: Could be 30, could be less. Could be much less.
Oct 24, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why cant they make like delicious food mutated like that
Oct 24, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: The holy grail of genetic engineering, a cross between a chicken and a centipede.
Oct 24, 2020 1:21 PM - Veho: A hundred drumsticks.
Oct 24, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lobsters with like 4 ckaws
Oct 24, 2020 1:24 PM - Veho: Lobsters can regrow their claws.
Oct 24, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious regeneration
Oct 24, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: I'm still intrigued by that idea of taking a lobster and making it grow gigantic by helping it molt.
Oct 24, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QXNnKRD.jpg
Oct 24, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Cxan5R3.mp4
Oct 24, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Oct 24, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: Hello ken.
Oct 24, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp what was supposed to be dinner fajita's turned into brunch fajita's lol
Oct 24, 2020 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm fajitas
Oct 24, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyWFHOOfs20
Oct 24, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SE7MNqY.mp4
Oct 24, 2020 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Welp hp decided to go with their lets add no thermal paste to the cpu route
Oct 24, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: Thermal paste is for the weak.
Oct 24, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: We fry like men.
Oct 24, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: So now its either a fried board or the lcd is shit
Oct 24, 2020 6:59 PM - Sicklyboy: Veho!
Oct 24, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: Sickly!
Oct 24, 2020 7:07 PM - Veho: How are you?
Oct 24, 2020 7:13 PM - Veho: PUTTING THE KIDS TO BED NOW, BRB
Oct 24, 2020 7:37 PM - Sicklyboy: Hey dude! I'm doing alright, hanging in there, you know? Being lazy and watching YT vids and messing with my home network shit
Oct 24, 2020 7:37 PM - Sicklyboy: What about you, man?
Oct 24, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: Same old same old, wife and I are juggling the kids and work from home, don't really have free time to do anything but browse the Temp and imgur, but can't really complain.
Oct 24, 2020 7:54 PM - Sicklyboy: As long as your head's above water, in the grand scheme of things it's all working out 
Oct 24, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: Yeah, I really can't complain about this past year (and I'm crossing my fingers and knocking on wood left and right here).
Oct 24, 2020 7:59 PM - kenenthk: Fuck Sickly
Oct 24, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck is how I say hello
Oct 24, 2020 8:33 PM - Ryccardo: sprayed AXE in my 360
Oct 24, 2020 8:36 PM - T-hug: Xbox pour homme
Oct 24, 2020 8:36 PM - Sicklyboy: >sprayed AXE in my 360
Oct 24, 2020 8:36 PM - Sicklyboy: y tho
Oct 24, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scent stories
Oct 24, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailydot.com/debug/febreze-scentstories/
Oct 24, 2020 8:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Oh yo my mom used to have one of those
Oct 24, 2020 8:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Thing was fucking stupid
Oct 24, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one around here somewhere lol
Oct 24, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: So wait, it's an air freshener that switches between several scents?
Oct 24, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn it Corsair support, did you even read my message? "We're sorry to hear about your bad RAM! Try these troubleshooting steps to confirm it's the stick that's bad!"..and then they proceed to list the steps I already took before contacting them and telling them one stick was bad lol
Oct 24, 2020 9:28 PM - Veho: "Have you tried turning the computer off and on again?" "Have you tried re-inserting the stick?" "Are you sure you inserted the RAM stick the correct way around?"
Oct 24, 2020 9:32 PM - TomRannd: "are you sure it's the stick?"
Oct 24, 2020 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for them to take 24 hours to reply to my "I already did that, idiot " email ;O;
Oct 24, 2020 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do you install a ram stick the wrong way around?
Oct 24, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol with much effort lol
Oct 24, 2020 11:01 PM - Sicklyboy: bfh
Oct 24, 2020 11:10 PM - Flame: Tom have you tried Ramming the ram
Oct 24, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No but I rammed urmum
Oct 24, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 24, 2020 11:51 PM - Flame: Tom... im your long lost brother !
Oct 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/pagesix.com/2019/11/27/strippers-used-sex-toy-on-hunter-biden-at-nycs-hustler-club-sources/amp/
Oct 25, 2020 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kinky
Oct 25, 2020 12:33 AM - Lilith Valentine: I like kinky
Oct 25, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bidons son is my kind if guy lol
Oct 25, 2020 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Voting for Biden now lol
Oct 25, 2020 12:41 AM - Sicklyboy: Why is that a story lol
Oct 25, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: because oh shit scandalous drama
Oct 25, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dude is legendary
Oct 25, 2020 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Oct 25, 2020 1:29 AM - kenenthk: I was going to say fun times but it auto filled for me
Oct 25, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Stop ignoring my messages psi
Oct 25, 2020 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Bidens actually leading polls
Oct 25, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Electoral is the only votes that matter lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The whole system is hilarious
Oct 25, 2020 2:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, fucking psi is a fun time
Oct 25, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.t3.com/us/amp/news/atari-vcs-console-2020
Oct 25, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Atari is back baby!!! Lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: are they though
Oct 25, 2020 2:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: upgradable ram on a console though, nice
Oct 25, 2020 2:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: tbh this feels too much like another "steam machine" or ouya
Oct 25, 2020 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That article is so fucking dumb lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, a shit tier low end embedded AMD SoC is "CRASHING THE PARTY" of a console that's probably 20x more powerful for $20-100 more expensive lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, for the "800 model" that has the RAM and controllers and stuff lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah Jdbye, it's literally the same thing as a Steam machine, just "Atari" this time. You can go and install your own copy of Windows or Linux and everything lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The SoC isn't even Zen 2, it's Zen+ 
Oct 25, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel bad for anyone who gets tricked into buying one of these expecting a proper console competitor to next gen lol
Oct 25, 2020 3:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: well maybe it's not soldered in, so it can be upgraded
Oct 25, 2020 3:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's an embedded SoC
Oct 25, 2020 3:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think everyone who's buying one just wants it for the looks, or collectability of it
Oct 25, 2020 3:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: it feels like too much of a joke product for anyone to seriously want one for playing modern games on
Oct 25, 2020 3:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en-US&ie=UTF-8&source=android-browser&q=Ryzen+R1606G < this one to be exact lol
Oct 25, 2020 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: eww dual core
Oct 25, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/10/24/netflix-subscription-cancellations-skyrocket-after-cuties-backlash/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 26, 2020)

Oct 25, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Su
Oct 25, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: I'm censoring myself more
Oct 25, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 5:06 AM - kenenthk: Go to work
Oct 25, 2020 5:09 AM - kenenthk: You know that type of dump you take when you say thank you jesus but at the same time tell jesus to go to hell
Oct 25, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh the sphincter stretcher
Oct 25, 2020 5:45 AM - kenenthk: The ripped edged ones are the best
Oct 25, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 6:04 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qiegt9c
Oct 25, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/24/obituaries/lee-kun-hee-dies-samsung.html
Oct 25, 2020 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A sad day 
Oct 25, 2020 6:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1Cif9MT
Oct 25, 2020 6:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: he lived a long life and accomplished a lot, not a bad way to go
Oct 25, 2020 6:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: lol, get convicted for bribes, and bribe your way out of the conviction
Oct 25, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BHB5C8Z_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 25, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BHB5C8Z_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 25, 2020 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: hmm, his sisters all have the same last name, as does his wife
Oct 25, 2020 7:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: coincidence?
Oct 25, 2020 7:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-LF-iLS_ys 
Oct 25, 2020 7:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: *presses X to doubt*
Oct 25, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8JMab3P
Oct 25, 2020 8:11 AM - kenenthk: Psychology
Oct 25, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MCuB3Rt
Oct 25, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DLkZY8u
Oct 25, 2020 8:23 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Oct 25, 2020 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Good
Oct 25, 2020 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tAGsJdj
Oct 25, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: BAD
Oct 25, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Miz9cmA
Oct 25, 2020 9:41 AM - kenenthk: Thats gotta be photoshop
Oct 25, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 25, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beat kids saber lol
Oct 25, 2020 9:54 AM - kenenthk: Oh where gamerzmum sleeps
Oct 25, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/htjSxkLHnfE
Oct 25, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Are vr headsets even still that popular
Oct 25, 2020 10:08 AM - kenenthk: I'd be happy with a fully supported android one
Oct 25, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No VR is dying a slow death
Oct 25, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a Android VR kind of thing it was fun for a few hours
Oct 25, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have yet to try 3D porn though
Oct 25, 2020 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Our new vr headsets wrap around your dick for a full experience
Oct 25, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VR Fleshlight lol
Oct 25, 2020 10:13 AM - kenenthk: With duelshock capabilities
Oct 25, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PwhkKsq_0gk
Oct 25, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnet.com/news/your-phone-powers-a-personal-movie-theater-you-wear-on-your-face/
Oct 25, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/Eminem/comments/jh7dyq/made_em_as_a_yugioh_card_what_do_you_think/
Oct 25, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those glasses look cool
Oct 25, 2020 12:05 PM - kenenthk: You can finally watch your porn at work
Oct 25, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fo5iM2NaArI
Oct 25, 2020 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: those glasses are basically virtual boy updated for cirka 2010
Oct 25, 2020 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/10/24/tapatalk-has-been-pulled-from-the-google-play-store/?amp
Oct 25, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/01/21/opera-predatory-loans/
Oct 25, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of interest....
Oct 25, 2020 12:53 PM - Flame: psionic good info bro
Oct 25, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just pretend to post interesting things lol
Oct 25, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lure people into a false sense of safety then I post the story about the mail man molesting a goat lol
Oct 25, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.syracuse.com/crime/2019/12/man-accused-of-sexually-abusing-goat-in-oswego-county.html%3foutputType=amp
Oct 25, 2020 1:09 PM - Flame: sounds about right psionic
Oct 25, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Gamecube-Console-Platinum-Renewed/dp/B07KPP66SN/ref=gwm_qc_1_B07KPP66SN?pf_rd_s=grid-30&pf_rd_t=Gateway&pf_rd_i=mobile&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pd_rd_wg=7v2Z9&pd_rd_r=WCGT8XN7GZG77VT27HH1&pd_rd_w=DDfbE&pf_rd_r=WCGT8XN7GZG77VT27HH1&pf_rd_p=7d834700-adba-42dc-a61b-4307d5e0983c&pd_rd_i=B07KPP66SN
Oct 25, 2020 1:14 PM - Flame: why did you post that Psi
Oct 25, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In case anyone wanted a refurbished GameCube lol
Oct 25, 2020 1:15 PM - Flame: $61.03 Shipping
Oct 25, 2020 1:15 PM - Flame: lol no thanks
Oct 25, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap
Oct 25, 2020 1:28 PM - ILuvGames: Mario Kart Live: Mixed-reality karts race around the home. https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-54663569.
Oct 25, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: Okay.
Oct 25, 2020 1:29 PM - Veho: There's a thread about it.
Oct 25, 2020 1:29 PM - ILuvGames: Ok. Thanks. Thought someone might have missed it.
Oct 25, 2020 1:30 PM - Flame: ILuvGames are you Chris Foxx ?
Oct 25, 2020 1:30 PM - ILuvGames: No m8.
Oct 25, 2020 1:31 PM - Flame: okay
Oct 25, 2020 1:31 PM - Flame: m8
Oct 25, 2020 1:32 PM - ILuvGames: Who's Chris Foxx?
Oct 25, 2020 1:33 PM - Flame: the guy in that video you posted
Oct 25, 2020 1:33 PM - ILuvGames: Ok.
Oct 25, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fW8dcV7.mp4
Oct 25, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: "Meh. Meh. Meh. Meh. Meh."
Oct 25, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: This guy is insane: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07oVoABYr10
Oct 25, 2020 2:04 PM - T-hug: Anyone seen The Social Dilemma on Netflix?
Oct 25, 2020 2:06 PM - Veho: Is it any good, or is it "technology bad" old man yells at cloud?
Oct 25, 2020 2:08 PM - T-hug: It's worth watching :~)
Oct 25, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: 94 minutes? Ain't nobody got time for that.
Oct 25, 2020 2:09 PM - T-hug: All the creators of leading tech admit they might have ruined the world lol
Oct 25, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: Changed, maybe.
Oct 25, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: Ruined, no.
Oct 25, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: Other things are ruining the world. Social media doesn't get to take credit for that.
Oct 25, 2020 2:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4FJGsfF.mp4
Oct 25, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IwkEHAx
Oct 25, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: LOL, fat cat.
Oct 25, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hU3U9u8.mp4
Oct 25, 2020 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: The Circle is a totally fictional film but it depicts a (near) future much like the one they talk about in that Thug
Oct 25, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: basically "what if Google decided to take over the world"
Oct 25, 2020 3:29 PM - Veho: Are you saying they didn't?
Oct 25, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: not openly, at least
Oct 25, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they fully decided to take over the world they would be working a lot faster to make it happen
Oct 25, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: People reject sudden change, so working faster would be counterproductive.
Oct 25, 2020 4:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7zxMAyS.mp4
Oct 25, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Jd6iE1y.mp4
Oct 25, 2020 4:50 PM - Veho: Windows has crashed.
Oct 25, 2020 5:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: stop throwing stuff at the windows 
Oct 25, 2020 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, working harder then, not faster
Oct 25, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/GmQoo62
Oct 25, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/qUO3oBj
Oct 25, 2020 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: so why are they throwing glass off the top of a building?
Oct 25, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, quite obviously the cable snapped and it dropped
Oct 25, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they just... dropped it
Oct 25, 2020 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: not careful whatsoever
Oct 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ?? What do you want them to do, death grip a 300lb pane of glass?
Oct 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The cable snapped, it's not like they were handling the thing
Oct 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no way to save thata
Oct 25, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond not using shitty Chinesium cables
Oct 25, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang apparently that pane of glass weighs way more than I thought, 380kg
Oct 25, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like what 850lbs?
Oct 25, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im4knv8Hv2k < and apparently it's from Russia 
Oct 25, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: I mean you can hear in the mp4 I posted that they're swearing in Russian...
Oct 25, 2020 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: also the way it is secured does not inspire confidence that it wouldn't swing and smash into the side anyway
Oct 25, 2020 9:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, russia, that explains everything
Oct 25, 2020 10:27 PM - Veho: You're handwaving hundreds of years of intricate fuckery that led to the Russia that we know today.
Oct 25, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just love their fetish for danger
Oct 25, 2020 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's entertaining
Oct 26, 2020 12:16 AM - kenenthk: You're justa nasty pervert
Oct 26, 2020 2:05 AM - w247: What
Oct 26, 2020 2:23 AM - kenenthk: This stuffs good https://www.wowweemaui.com/index.cfm?event=catalog.category&categoryId=1
Oct 26, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-know/522684-50-cent-says-f-k-donald-trump-in-apparent-retraction-of?amp
Oct 26, 2020 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am neither confirming nor denying that statement
Oct 26, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how Toms RMA is going
Oct 26, 2020 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: 62% taxes lol i thought norway had it bad
Oct 26, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/XUTSZEo
Oct 26, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/bslye4H


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 27, 2020)

Oct 26, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/PRGSu33
Oct 26, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/gRJbJYg
Oct 26, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I like that one....
Oct 26, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/SDRy87R
Oct 26, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one lol
Oct 26, 2020 6:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k9WlVul.png
Oct 26, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.engadget.com/amp/samsung-stanford-10000-ppi-oled-display-200949600.html
Oct 26, 2020 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Soo much PP your eyes wont believe its nit real.
Oct 26, 2020 8:00 AM - Veho: That's a huge PPi.
Oct 26, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol EVS to (they rattled off like 8 rooms and all the stretchers)
Oct 26, 2020 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Environmental Services
Oct 26, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ken used to do that job but they said he was too good
Oct 26, 2020 8:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/azf3KLV.jpg
Oct 26, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SJX9Qsa
Oct 26, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LD7Mjzb
Oct 26, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0yd8n7v
Oct 26, 2020 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Fuck u psi
Oct 26, 2020 9:13 AM - kenenthk: Now i fuck with them by putting in fake apps
Oct 26, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cYgRhUs
Oct 26, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mMi1wcS
Oct 26, 2020 9:44 AM - kenenthk: Can someone write me a batch fike that auto generates names
Oct 26, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eZJ66FM
Oct 26, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenth just google?
Oct 26, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.name-generator.org.uk/
Oct 26, 2020 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamerant.com/red-dead-redemption-2-dad-beat-30-times/amp/
Oct 26, 2020 9:54 AM - kenenthk: I need a acrupt that auto presses submit also
Oct 26, 2020 9:54 AM - kenenthk: Script
Oct 26, 2020 9:54 AM - THGDHC123: Hey guys, I need help with my HBC. I put the homebrew channel on my wii today, using an SD card. Ive tried downloading paper mario the thousand year door and zelda windwaker to the sd card after formating it again, ive plugged the bastard in and NOTHING SHOWS UP AND NOW IVE DONE THIS A FEW HUNDRED TIMES AND WANT TO SMASH MY WII WITH A HAMMER
Oct 26, 2020 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Start a pm thread with psi
Oct 26, 2020 9:55 AM - THGDHC123: psi a person?
Oct 26, 2020 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Not really
Oct 26, 2020 9:56 AM - THGDHC123: or is psi short for something else?
Oct 26, 2020 9:56 AM - kenenthk: It could be basedvon how you look at it
Oct 26, 2020 9:57 AM - THGDHC123: psi: pretty sluts international
Oct 26, 2020 9:57 AM - THGDHC123: I need to order a 4 and a 12 from psi
Oct 26, 2020 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Well the 4 I'm sure he could do
Oct 26, 2020 9:58 AM - THGDHC123: ok, so legit now, what do I do? is it the format of the image file that matters? do I need a PAL formatted game specifically?
Oct 26, 2020 9:59 AM - kenenthk: Ask in the forums
Oct 26, 2020 9:59 AM - THGDHC123: im in australia, ive got a pal wii, and i think ive downloaded ntsc games
Oct 26, 2020 9:59 AM - THGDHC123: ok
Oct 26, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your loader lets you force PAL mode or NTSC what ever your TV support
Oct 26, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use that option works like 99.999% of the time
Oct 26, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically like a soft region patch
Oct 26, 2020 10:04 AM - kenenthk: Pretty mich any modded consoles comes with region patchers
Oct 26, 2020 10:10 AM - kenenthk: https://www.fox35orlando.com/news/listeria-outbreak-in-deli-meats-kills-1-person-in-florida-cdc-says
Oct 26, 2020 10:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/sqI3Zg-jGvw
Oct 26, 2020 10:13 AM - THGDHC123: Idk if forcing it from pal to ntsc will help... If it were that easy, id have to blow my brains out
Oct 26, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gkXEPVk
Oct 26, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kill me... Lol
Oct 26, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: Food safety regulations are for pussies, ken.
Oct 26, 2020 10:15 AM - THGDHC123: dont get the gremlin wet...
Oct 26, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: "iF yOU DidN't WaNt LiSteRia YoU shouLdn'T hAvE boUgHt DeLI mEaT"
Oct 26, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sHTrKWs.png
Oct 26, 2020 10:18 AM - kenenthk: Sure every man enjoys a ribeye thats been left in the heat with a broken cooler for a week
Oct 26, 2020 10:19 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like checking flordia news daily
Oct 26, 2020 10:19 AM - THGDHC123: The butcher in my local town uses 19th century tech to keep his meat cold. legit, a wet towel over a box... batshit insane
Oct 26, 2020 10:20 AM - kenenthk: Do you live in a town that also believes in witches
Oct 26, 2020 10:20 AM - THGDHC123: no, its just 15 kilometre out of town
Oct 26, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: Cause if you wanted to go on a witch hunt i could give you my exs address
Oct 26, 2020 10:21 AM - THGDHC123: nah, im engaged to one
Oct 26, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: Why
Oct 26, 2020 10:21 AM - THGDHC123: but if she disappears, ill let u know
Oct 26, 2020 10:22 AM - THGDHC123: she fucks like a champion
Oct 26, 2020 10:22 AM - kenenthk: Based on your profile you're a 70 year ild female do never late to ring the bells i guess
Oct 26, 2020 10:22 AM - THGDHC123: lol, im a 28 year old guy. but fuck putting my real info on my profile
Oct 26, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: Its now archived in chat the fbi will be at your door in 10 minutes
Oct 26, 2020 10:23 AM - THGDHC123: lol, maybe they can fuking FIX MY STUPID WII HBC
Oct 26, 2020 10:24 AM - kenenthk: Im sure theres a 1/10 fbi dude with experience on that
Oct 26, 2020 10:24 AM - THGDHC123: he better know what hes doing. if he screws it any worse, ima lose my shit
Oct 26, 2020 10:25 AM - kenenthk: You'll probably just get shot if he cant fix it
Oct 26, 2020 10:25 AM - THGDHC123: better than trying to fix something that wont wiork
Oct 26, 2020 10:25 AM - kenenthk: Which is why psionic is a good match he works security
Oct 26, 2020 10:26 AM - THGDHC123: ok, send me a link to his page so I can om him?
Oct 26, 2020 10:26 AM - THGDHC123: pm*
Oct 26, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: Lol ask in the forums if it dont help
Oct 26, 2020 10:26 AM - THGDHC123: ive posted a thread
Oct 26, 2020 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Or youtube is your friend with wii mods
Oct 26, 2020 10:27 AM - THGDHC123: ... Ill give it one more try
Oct 26, 2020 10:27 AM - THGDHC123: if I fail, im gonna haunt you
Oct 26, 2020 10:27 AM - kenenthk: ModernVintageGamer probably has a decent guide on redoing everything the right way
Oct 26, 2020 10:28 AM - THGDHC123: ok. This sounds like solid advice. Il b back in a bit with the results
Oct 26, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Xflak
Oct 26, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Aflac
Oct 26, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Stop posting porn sites psi
Oct 26, 2020 10:39 AM - Veho: Xflaps.
Oct 26, 2020 10:50 AM - THGDHC123: Porns good. dont knock the porn sites
Oct 26, 2020 10:51 AM - THGDHC123: am now watching some other guys wii modding vids
Oct 26, 2020 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Are they playing with their wiis?
Oct 26, 2020 11:53 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DNYQJVL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fIRLFbRZB6NG9
Oct 26, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat and not crazy expensive
Oct 26, 2020 12:33 PM - kenenthk: It would he a good home theater
Oct 26, 2020 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good for a lot of things like a Shield TV but windows 10 not Android
Oct 26, 2020 12:46 PM - THGDHC123: hey, ive got usb loader gx running, its doing more or less exactly what the guy in the video said it would. but its not showing the game I downloaded. Im fairly certain it was either wind waker or mario party 8 I put on the stick, but no luck
Oct 26, 2020 12:48 PM - THGDHC123: can you guys give me a link to a decent website where I can download some wii and GC roms?
Oct 26, 2020 12:49 PM - THGDHC123: ive been trying to get the homebrew channel to load paper mario and wind waker all day and im at my wits end
Oct 26, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Asking for warez is strictly against the rules here.
Oct 26, 2020 12:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you need help with Wii homebrew, ask in the Wii homebrew section
Oct 26, 2020 12:49 PM - THGDHC123: fair go
Oct 26, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom how goes the RMA?
Oct 26, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Corsair told me to do the troubleshooting steps I already did and told them that I did in my first message, and then I haven't heard anything back lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I assume that's cuz Sundays
Oct 26, 2020 1:01 PM - THGDHC123: hey, does it matter if I use the PAL/NTSC formats of the game? im using a PAL wii if that makes a difference
Oct 26, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But should go through fine, in their message they said that if the one stick is bad they'll replace the whole kit so should be fine lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Oct 26, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they will give better sticks lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well working would be better lll
Oct 26, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they could send some with different RAM chips
Oct 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe B die stuff
Oct 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which won't really matter much to me since this mobo only tops out at 3200mhz lol, but for future stuff will be nice
Oct 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3600 would be better too
Oct 26, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you could plop better RAM in and get better timings
Oct 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking if the 5600 is actually $200 and real benchmarks show 5000 series with a super huge gains I might go for one of those
Oct 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a B550 mobo probably lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like maybe not 4000 but lower to 3200 like cas 14 instead of 16?
Oct 26, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had the CAS of one stick running at 15 15 15 when I was testing them lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could probably go lower maybe
Oct 26, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Oct 26, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then my current sticks run the same, or at least 15 15 16 anyways lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want that 5900X....
Oct 26, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But most likely will get the 5800X
Oct 26, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the real benchmarks don't show a super huge performance, I might just try and get like a 3800 or something instead lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be cheaper now
Oct 26, 2020 1:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, maybe snag a cheapo used one when people go crazy trying to sell them lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the 3900X ?
Oct 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not made of money ;O
Oct 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;
Oct 26, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet used like 200?
Oct 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on how well the value of used 3000 series CPUs stay lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It might be dumb and people will still try getting like $300 or something for one
Oct 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16GB peasant  lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah high end stuff seems to hang on to more value 
Oct 26, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't want a new mobo until DDR5 hits
Oct 26, 2020 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Money
Oct 26, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I might go cheapish this time, not sure expensive mobo got me much?
Oct 26, 2020 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll probably start seeing mobos with DDR5 in like q4 of 2021
Oct 26, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I barely use any of the features lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Question is will there really be a real world difference
Oct 26, 2020 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lower power consumption and slightly more bandwidth
Oct 26, 2020 1:18 PM - kenenthk: If 8Gb ddr5 feels like 16gb ddr4 it'd be worth the upgrade
Oct 26, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really will be about keeping high core count CPUs fed
Oct 26, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Real world it probably won't see much difference, giving that the latency will still be about the same as DDR4
Oct 26, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And DDR3, too lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can dump that load much faster though, which will help in some circumstances
Oct 26, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games a little, productivity stuff a lot
Oct 26, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they should have gone with more channels....
Oct 26, 2020 1:22 PM - kenenthk: Gotta push at 4k video with my 128gb ddr5 10383810tb ssd my 4036gpu and my 12k monitor not fast enough
Oct 26, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like single dim multi channel slot
Oct 26, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But like...browsing around to porn sites and doing some word processing and stuff nah probably nothing big
Oct 26, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dual channel should be quad channel now
Oct 26, 2020 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Do they make single 128gb sticks yet
Oct 26, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think so 64 yes
Oct 26, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But $$$$$$
Oct 26, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Lets upgrade our mobos ditch ram slots and make everything look like m2 slots
Oct 26, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16 is kind of the sweet spot right now
Oct 26, 2020 1:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I miss dip sockets lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well quad channel doesn't really benefit you much beyond specific circumstances lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, yeah they do make 128GB DDR4 DIMMs lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Samsung made a 256GB one IIRC at some point
Oct 26, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: We need our 1,000mm heatsinks damn it
Oct 26, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how mich those bastards cost lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like server RAM
Oct 26, 2020 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Imagine the fears if samsung got into producing motherboards
Oct 26, 2020 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://samsungatfirst.com/256gb-ddr4-rdimm/ < Yeah this thing lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Lol 10$ performance increase for a probably $500 stick
Oct 26, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: 10%
Oct 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Waaay more than that
Oct 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Server RAM is expensive
Oct 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Crucial made a 128GB RDIMM that was like $3000
Oct 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Per stick
Oct 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Samsung-M386ABG40M50-CYF-DDR4-2933-LRDIMM/dp/B07YXBV3WP/ref=mp_s_a_1_30?dchild=1&keywords=ddr4+ram&nav_sdd=aps&pd_rd_r=cc064769-ec10-4414-a106-baeadb474019&pd_rd_w=PCKaE&pd_rd_wg=qVB4j&pf_rd_p=12d2a61a-2e8a-4465-be3d-8fe146510d3e&pf_rd_r=488MB39HAZ9ABSGKBWGB&qid=1603718868&refinements=p_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A9559993011&s=pc&sr=1-30
Oct 26, 2020 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooouuucchh that price though lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Hey amazon you shipped the wrong item
Oct 26, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like how the RAM pictured says 128GB lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get 4 sticks so you can just keep everything in RAM lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:32 PM - kenenthk: HOw DoeZ i aDD poRnz t0 rAmz stick
Oct 26, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that kind of space a RAM drive really would be tempting
Oct 26, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit just one stick you could do a 64GB RAM drive and then have 64GB of RAM leftover lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: or 128GB of you get the 256GB stick loll
Oct 26, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "yes tech support?" Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Treading uncharted territory lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:35 PM - kenenthk: But will it runs crysis
Oct 26, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would run Crysis like never seen before lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Fucking hate hold mysic let me dj my own wait hold
Oct 26, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: So the entire game? 
Oct 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tupac hold music? Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Put me back on hold i like that song
Oct 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You said you where a player but I fucked your wife!
Oct 26, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: My neighbors banging the apartment maintenance guys ex wife right now
Oct 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/V4EuoXdN8Lw
Oct 26, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats for you kenny lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Apparently he theeatened residents and never showered at home
Oct 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did he upper decker the toileta?
Oct 26, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toilets lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:39 PM - kenenthk: He was good at hvacs thats pretty much it
Oct 26, 2020 1:40 PM - kenenthk: I believe it to guy bent over swear i was about to be sucked into king tute tomb
Oct 26, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3fterm=Upper%2bDecker&amp=true
Oct 26, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Had a light socket blow they said call this number for emergencies and run outside if theres a fire and dial 911
Oct 26, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to do that to a few people lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You ever do an upper decker kenenth?
Oct 26, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Are you wanting one
Oct 26, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: I do remember having to clean a bathroom one time and there was liquid shit all over the damn place
Oct 26, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure.... *Gives Toms address* lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: I'd do that one for free of charge and pay to travel
Oct 26, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That liquid ass stuff sounds like a fun prank
Oct 26, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-zen-3-cpu-benchmarks
Oct 26, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: I'd just need a bigger luggage bag to steal all his keybaords and shit
Oct 26, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn its a monster
Oct 26, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the lotto I would send Tom more stuff like an Apple IIGS lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:49 PM - kenenthk: I'd just be a dick and send more $20 gaming keyboards
Oct 26, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would send that kendnthk guy a DJ setup lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:51 PM - Flame: Psionic if you win the lottery i would like a cheque of money instead.
Oct 26, 2020 1:51 PM - Flame: thank you.
Oct 26, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Build your own strip club lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:51 PM - Flame: yep
Oct 26, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame
Oct 26, 2020 1:51 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure flame would love a gay strip club  ;;O
Oct 26, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a lot of money in that lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:52 PM - Flame: you would get 25% discount on everything psionic
Oct 26, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:52 PM - Flame: ken would fuck off
Oct 26, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: 25% off on all the men psi could ask for 
Oct 26, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make him DJ after he hears porn star dancing 30,000 times he will go insane lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VdaKwt5cHEk
Oct 26, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Male human trafficking ftw
Oct 26, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nest buy just advertise occulus for 299 lol
Oct 26, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best even
Oct 26, 2020 1:56 PM - Flame: ken = Smithers
Oct 26, 2020 1:56 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqNr5AoF6Gs
Oct 26, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/oculus-quest-2-advanced-all-in-one-virtual-reality-headset-64gb/6429498.p?skuId=6429498
Oct 26, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fun for a kid?
Oct 26, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking my grandson would like it
Oct 26, 2020 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Its okay flame you can come to me with your darkest secrets i wont laugh at you too hard
Oct 26, 2020 1:58 PM - Flame: i rather not come to you ken
Oct 26, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Come to me
Oct 26, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leave Britney alone!!!!
Oct 26, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Chills just means fear or you have covid either way you're fucked
Oct 26, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rona rap
Oct 26, 2020 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Gotta give corona beer credit for not changing their name
Oct 26, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rona covid chillin fed up with these walls government can suck these balls lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Fight the pangolins!
Oct 26, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rework that ken number 1 hit lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Sung to the tune of in da club
Oct 26, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Party boy lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I'll wait tell biden gets elected so i can get shot for having tar on my face
Oct 26, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TfHMNMFEqZs
Oct 26, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rappers delight lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: My blackfriend wasnt too happy with my idea of being a ghost construction worker he advice me not to put the sheets over a cone
Oct 26, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: I didnt see the big deal
Oct 26, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He no like ghosts?
Oct 26, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Or white fans and groups of ghosts
Oct 26, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Vans
Oct 26, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Racist!! Ghosts are people too!!
Oct 26, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Ghost lives matter
Oct 26, 2020 2:09 PM - Flame: groups of ghosts? be careful Pacman might be around
Oct 26, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/171222195239-trumpy-bear-super-169.jpg
Oct 26, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump 2024!!!!
Oct 26, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Can a president still reelect if they dont win their 2nd term
Oct 26, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Oct 26, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 terms does not have to be conservative
Oct 26, 2020 2:12 PM - kenenthk: Then whats trump bitching about let biden win he could play the told you so card
Oct 26, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:12 PM - Flame: Trump 20 4 eva
Oct 26, 2020 2:13 PM - Flame: and for ever
Oct 26, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly at this point they both suck so bad it doesn't matter
Oct 26, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: 60 minute interview was funny he walked out halfway in
Oct 26, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: Psi, did you mean "two terms don't have to be consecutive"?
Oct 26, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: I'd at least rather look at biden then trump
Oct 26, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol. Veho yes phone butchered
Oct 26, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: I say we make obama vp
Oct 26, 2020 2:15 PM - Veho: Veep.
Oct 26, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the only real difference is at least Trump is entertainment lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:16 PM - Flame: Kanye 4 prez.
Oct 26, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Very very rude lady to me she was
Oct 26, 2020 2:16 PM - Flame: word
Oct 26, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump MC Hammer
Oct 26, 2020 2:17 PM - Flame: cant touch this. (unless its pussy)
Oct 26, 2020 2:17 PM - kenenthk: I dont even give a fuck about politics and i still am some how forced to discuss the old bastards
Oct 26, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:17 PM - Flame: stop.
Oct 26, 2020 2:17 PM - Flame: pussy time
Oct 26, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: I thought votes were supposed to be classified information
Oct 26, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Like the whole point is not to be telling who you vote for
Oct 26, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Just private.
Oct 26, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: You can tell people.
Oct 26, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Who you voted for.
Oct 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: But you can't look over other people's shoulders when they vote.
Oct 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I voted Putin
Oct 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Flame: vote green party @Ken
Oct 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Flame: dont vote for green party @psio
Oct 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Flame: psio would get shit in florida for voting green
Oct 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Flame: or shot
Oct 26, 2020 2:20 PM - Flame: what ever
Oct 26, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Oh sure lets put signs and bumper stickers all over the damn place and still make people wonder who we vote for
Oct 26, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Fuck America 
Oct 26, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vote Meth for president!!!
Oct 26, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: You voted Trump, that's basically voting for Putin.
Oct 26, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol see
Oct 26, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Voting Biden is like voting for a chinese emperor
Oct 26, 2020 2:21 PM - Flame: but i thought putin gave biden Russian money
Oct 26, 2020 2:21 PM - Flame: thats what trump said
Oct 26, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turd sandwich or giant double
Oct 26, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Douche
Oct 26, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: If Biden doesnt win psi wont get his cheap chinamen shit delivered
Oct 26, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: I ordered this chinese male 3 years ago now its a toddler!
Oct 26, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump want to take away my Chinese slaves???
Oct 26, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But my electronics???
Oct 26, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: It said in the manual it could make me useless shit i dont need
Oct 26, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: Sorry Psi, trade war, tariffs and all.
Oct 26, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: No cheap Chinese crap for you.
Oct 26, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paying full price!!! *Dies*
Oct 26, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: How else will psi communicate with the world after he fucks up his $200 phpne 
Oct 26, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: iPhone 6 for you
Oct 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IFone
Oct 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Flame: @Ken with his Chinese tablet which still running android 4.4
Oct 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Flame: or was it 4.3
Oct 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5
Oct 26, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: Im sure he can brick it to run nothing ;O
Oct 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Flame: ooo fancy 5
Oct 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5.0 beta lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is Android 10 lol
Oct 26, 2020 2:28 PM - kenenthk: Ita like a phone is jjst a smaller tablet that can make calls
Oct 26, 2020 2:28 PM - Flame: Android 10? you peasant....
Oct 26, 2020 2:28 PM - kenenthk: And an easy way to bang fat chicks
Oct 26, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol eventually 11
Oct 26, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/EczT7_EJZEg
Oct 26, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U9geCHv.jpg
Oct 26, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how many dads gamerz has now cause of android
Oct 26, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Nice papa johns hasvtheir cheeseburger puzza back
Oct 26, 2020 2:57 PM - Jevil_DS: Hey uhh, how do I start a thread? Im a newbie.
Oct 26, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: Open the board where you want to start a thread, and find the "New Thread" button.
Oct 26, 2020 3:00 PM - Jevil_DS: ok
Oct 26, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: Not sure if you have to have a number of posts before you can start threads.
Oct 26, 2020 3:01 PM - Jevil_DS: ok im in the ds section and I see no start thred button
Oct 26, 2020 3:01 PM - THGDHC123: guys, im having a new problem. earlier I couldnt get my downloaded wii game to work, now it shows up but when I go to start the game it crashes and sends me back to the HBC. im using usb loader gx
Oct 26, 2020 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you installed cios?
Oct 26, 2020 3:03 PM - THGDHC123: yep
Oct 26, 2020 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: are you using a hdd not a flash drive?
Oct 26, 2020 3:03 PM - Jevil_DS: well, looks like I cant make threads so ill just ask it here
Oct 26, 2020 3:03 PM - THGDHC123: nope. im using a 4GB verbatim flash drive
Oct 26, 2020 3:04 PM - THGDHC123: It loaded wheel spin after I saved it from the disc to the drive, but it wont work when I try to run mario party 9 from the drive
Oct 26, 2020 3:08 PM - THGDHC123: im going to try the GC game, paper mario the thousand year door
Oct 26, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: most flash drives don't work with usb loaders
Oct 26, 2020 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: use a hdd
Oct 26, 2020 3:11 PM - THGDHC123: im buying some new hardware tomorrow for it, untill then ive got what ive got. any tips or advice would be super duper amazeballs and would be insanely appreciated
Oct 26, 2020 3:13 PM - THGDHC123: so far, every time I go to load mario party 9, it goes from the usb loader game menu thing where you can change the settings for the game, to a black screen, and then immediately to the homebrew channel
Oct 26, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: same behavior as everyone who tries to use a flash drive
Oct 26, 2020 3:19 PM - THGDHC123: ok... So its definitely the flash drives fault? I just dont wanna go spending a hundred bucks on a decent hdd for the same results
Oct 26, 2020 3:20 PM - THGDHC123: im gonna buy both anyway. A usb for saving the games to that I just wanna back up, and a hdd to put ALL the games on that I wanna play.
Oct 26, 2020 3:22 PM - THGDHC123: Can I make it run GC games from the HDD?
Oct 26, 2020 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Oct 26, 2020 3:25 PM - Jevil_DS: I need help, I have a dsi and im using twilight, I wpuld like to play snes games on it using twilight and the built-in SNEmulDS emulator doesnt work for me, I tried playing yoshi's island and it just crashed before the game even ran, how do I fix this?
Oct 26, 2020 3:26 PM - THGDHC123: ok. Its been a long long time since ive homebrewed anything... Last time I did this, I just had to put the games on the sd card with the homebrew installer and it all ran off the same card
Oct 26, 2020 3:28 PM - Jevil_DS: Im begining to think its just because yoshi's island needs super fx
Oct 26, 2020 3:34 PM - kenenthk: Too many help mes 
Oct 26, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5tncBXn5W8
Oct 26, 2020 3:45 PM - THGDHC123: so I found a portable HDD and stuck the usb loader and my games onto it, tried to boot it and it said it didnt recognise the device. but when I went to change the path for the games, it showed usb 2 and the file path tree
Oct 26, 2020 3:46 PM - THGDHC123: Im giving up on this untill tomorrow. im seconds away from smashing the wii to pieces
Oct 26, 2020 3:46 PM - THGDHC123: there isnt enough weed in the world to give me enough patience to fix this
Oct 26, 2020 3:47 PM - THGDHC123: Night guys.
Oct 26, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/es8wSBs.mp4
Oct 26, 2020 6:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/encoded-videos-start-at-0-007000.576204/
Oct 26, 2020 6:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 26, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: The loud cracking noise is clearly due to you breaking causality by having the video start before its start time. Therefore creating a tiny big bang in a parallel dimension.
Oct 26, 2020 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 26, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Fuck farts
Oct 26, 2020 10:29 PM - Veho: I would, you know. They make your dick vibrate.
Oct 26, 2020 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine already vibrates 
Oct 26, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: That usually means cancer in the dick
Oct 26, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rDQPQCP
Oct 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ee2bZo8
Oct 26, 2020 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have made this joke at work....
Oct 26, 2020 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Can i buy you lunch psi
Oct 26, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no my diet is weird all meat and veggies lol
Oct 26, 2020 11:25 PM - kenenthk: All meat you say 
Oct 26, 2020 11:50 PM - THGDHC123: If your diet is all meat and veg, let me slam your lunch box on my table
Oct 26, 2020 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Meat and vag
Oct 27, 2020 12:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: the vag comes from gamerz mom and the meat, you don't even want to know
Oct 27, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God no wonder Macbooks always run like hot ass, the default fan control when this is running macOS is fucking atrocious 
Oct 27, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It lets it idle at 55-60c, only ramps the fans up after it hits 61c or higher and then shuts them off once it hits 55c again
Oct 27, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And this is while it's undervolted, too 
Oct 27, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame no fan controller support on this, these temps are dumb lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 27, 2020 1:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone of you umm... geniuses know how to use mingw64 to make github stuff? 
Oct 27, 2020 1:58 AM - kenenthk: Good job apple it only took 6 phones for you to figure out how to not bend them
Oct 27, 2020 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK, it differs depending on the program
Oct 27, 2020 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: but should be largely the same as linux instructions
Oct 27, 2020 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you use msys
Oct 27, 2020 2:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can install packages in msys for required libraries, run the same configure and make commands
Oct 27, 2020 2:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I''m using something called msys2 
Oct 27, 2020 2:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i usually find it easier to use WSL though
Oct 27, 2020 2:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's the one
Oct 27, 2020 2:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I only got to the part where I got the files and have to make something with them
Oct 27, 2020 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: like i said you can mostly follow the linux instructions
Oct 27, 2020 2:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: should be a shortcut for msys2 in the start menu
Oct 27, 2020 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: usually it's "./configure" "make" and then maybe "make install" in the main folder you placed the source in
Oct 27, 2020 2:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 27, 2020 2:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Says to compile use ./make.sh
Oct 27, 2020 2:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then i do it and I don't see the file that supposed to be made 
Oct 27, 2020 2:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is making my head hurts 
Oct 27, 2020 2:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: there should be some errors
Oct 27, 2020 2:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: or if everything succeeded, it might have put the files in a folder like "build" or "output" or similar
Oct 27, 2020 2:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: or "bin"
Oct 27, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Virus.exe compiled successfully
Oct 27, 2020 3:13 AM - kenenthk: Uppisibutt.exe error not enough storage space
Oct 27, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 27, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very Nice!!!
Oct 27, 2020 3:38 AM - kenenthk: Hope 6.72 gets a crack for ps4 think I've been on it for like the past year
Oct 27, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HKeWY77
Oct 27, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there is one for 4.4?
Oct 27, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er 6.4 sorry
Oct 27, 2020 3:39 AM - kenenthk: I bet theres hella easy ways someone has sitting on their hdd but afraid of butt pounding from sony
Oct 27, 2020 3:44 AM - kenenthk: I say once a ps5 slim comes out there will be more bullet proof ways
Oct 27, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe but really just buy a PC lol
Oct 27, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/z6iLKOl
Oct 27, 2020 3:59 AM - kenenthk: I did 7 years ago fucker


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 28, 2020)

Oct 27, 2020 4:01 AM - kenenthk: https://www.roadtovr.com/oculus-quest-2-jailbreak-success/amp/
Oct 27, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3xPI0rY
Oct 27, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man!!!
Oct 27, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fKDdrYQ
Oct 27, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5XSlhCE
Oct 27, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/15QNYGP
Oct 27, 2020 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok that one made me laugh
Oct 27, 2020 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LcUxfRI_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 27, 2020 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-7-5800X-Zen-3-benchmarks-leak-11-faster-than-the-Intel-Core-i9-10900K.499440.0.html
Oct 27, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-cpu-blows-away-the-competition-in-leaked-benchmark
Oct 27, 2020 6:29 AM - kenenthk: #BanPsi
Oct 27, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you would miss me too much
Oct 27, 2020 8:01 AM - kenenthk: Eh
Oct 27, 2020 8:36 AM - kenenthk: Its ok i say the same about veho
Oct 27, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4wRdXICLmqM
Oct 27, 2020 9:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/10/26/business/kazakhstan-embraces-borat.html
Oct 27, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: Paywalled.
Oct 27, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks 
Oct 27, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically what it said was they now like Borat lol
Oct 27, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And would like a 3rd film but filmed in Kazakhstan
Oct 27, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZNTYkRZ8dM
Oct 27, 2020 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, looks like the 3070 is indeed "basically a $500 2080 ti"  Performance is basically the same, or slightly less/more depending on the game lol.
Oct 27, 2020 1:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's neat
Oct 27, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I have like sort of a 3070 now lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OCed 3070 lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only time there's a big difference in performance appears to be with memory bandwidth, and that's about it lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Flight Sim, there's a slightly higher dip in FPS at the low end
Oct 27, 2020 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise seems to be basically the same lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man RDR2 is taking like an hour to install lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took me about three and a half hours lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't tried playing it yet though lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will play some tonight
Oct 27, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you put it on an ssd?
Oct 27, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or me with 32GB is helping? And more cores?
Oct 27, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, HDD lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From another HDD
Oct 27, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah so that too lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I can hit 4K in it
Oct 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt it, RDR2 is way more heavy on CPU than GPU lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it doesn't even scale well with multiple threads
Oct 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More than GTA V?
Oct 27, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super unoptimized game lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GTA V with real life mods looks amazing in 4K lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Vo5g4kxs4UU looks soo good lol my playing sucks but the video is nice lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You might be able to get like 60fps at 4k it you do mediumish settings
Oct 27, 2020 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ran it real quick after I installed it and I only got like maybe 70fps at 4k high lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 60 is my monitors max so if its close to that its fine lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does it use a ton of RAM? Lol
Oct 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://support.rockstargames.com/articles/360037044893/Red-Dead-Redemption-2-PC-System-Requirements
Oct 27, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn they recommend 12GBs lol
Oct 27, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 27, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still haven't heard anything from Corsair about my RMA
Oct 27, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards lol Scamazon?
Oct 27, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll wait until the end of the week lol
Oct 27, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then scamazon ;O;
Oct 27, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 27, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order the 3600 kit from Amazon return the 3200 kut lol
Oct 27, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kit
Oct 27, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/46ROfEW.jpg
Oct 27, 2020 2:37 PM - KarnigeTheMassochist: Imagine not knowing how to make posts
Oct 27, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: Imagine all the people.
Oct 27, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: Living for today.
Oct 27, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Speaking of rdr2 finished a chapter in 6 hours 
Oct 27, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/q6vGFzK
Oct 27, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/jxAo0Jb
Oct 27, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would make sooo much money off that guy... lol
Oct 27, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/urCITYS
Oct 27, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0UQUSTU
Oct 27, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lHWeVin
Oct 27, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8JdIIv6
Oct 27, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gMV00Ec
Oct 27, 2020 3:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATTAtYSaScM
Oct 27, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LdjgqeU.mp4
Oct 27, 2020 3:57 PM - Flame: LOL!
Oct 27, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ORxxXUX.mp4
Oct 27, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: "I'm halping."
Oct 27, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: "Bring us closer, I want to hit it with my stick."
Oct 27, 2020 7:05 PM - Flame: where is everybody?
Oct 27, 2020 7:06 PM - Flame: Tom, Psi, ken
Oct 27, 2020 7:29 PM - Flame: GTA 3 is the new Super Mario 64
Oct 27, 2020 7:29 PM - Flame: its getting ported to everything now
Oct 27, 2020 7:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 27, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Super Mario 64 isn't done getting ports yet
Oct 27, 2020 8:18 PM - Flame: i never said it was. just GTA is getting ported to everything like Mario 64
Oct 27, 2020 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaking of which, Mario 64 RTX when?
Oct 27, 2020 8:23 PM - Flame: Mario 64 DSi port wen?
Oct 27, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's already on DS
Oct 27, 2020 8:24 PM - Flame: not on DSi homebrew ;O;
Oct 27, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/J5yQbYk
Oct 27, 2020 9:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho port to ds 
Oct 27, 2020 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:06 PM - Flame: Tom, Psi, ken < Well you see Flame, some people have these weird things called lives where they go out and do stuff ;O;O;O;O;OO;O;O;O;
Oct 27, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure you wouldn't understand 
Oct 27, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 27, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ayyyyy got a reply from Corsair finally lol
Oct 27, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Would you like to proceed with getting a replacement?"
Oct 27, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn it Corsair
Oct 27, 2020 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YES, THAT'S WHY I CONTACTED YOU OMG
Oct 27, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I swear if they take another 2 days to reply I'm gonna go mental
Oct 27, 2020 11:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol
Oct 27, 2020 11:50 PM - Flame: tom you in the shoutbox 24/7, wtf you talking about
Oct 27, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor Flame, misses me so much 
Oct 27, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 12:09 AM - Flame: i miss migles tho
Oct 28, 2020 12:09 AM - Flame: no lie
Oct 28, 2020 12:09 AM - Flame: 
Oct 28, 2020 12:10 AM - Flame: 
Oct 28, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor Flame, all alone in this cold, dark world 
Oct 28, 2020 12:57 AM - Flame: good thing im named flame!
Oct 28, 2020 12:57 AM - Flame: no more cold
Oct 28, 2020 12:57 AM - Flame: no more dark
Oct 28, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Corsair
Oct 28, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackheadCraigslist/comments/jjeav4/there_easy_to_make/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Oct 28, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol still funny
Oct 28, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-preparing-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-with-9984-cuda-cores
Oct 28, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, just like they were "planning" a higher VRAM 3070 and 3080 ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That just so happened to be "cancelled" ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the new AMD stuff might be faster than they expected?
Oct 28, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or it's just another baseless rumor to stir the pot lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol could be
Oct 28, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure a 3080 ti will exist at some point, but we're not gonna see shit about it until like late 2021 lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a 3080 super or whatever lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With Nvidia releasing the 3090 it just kinda throws everything out of wack lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3090 is basically what I'd expect from a 3080 ti
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But called 3090
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's a Titan class card, too
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather a Titan replacement
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3090 Ti super Dee duper edition! lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So then maybe a 3080 ti?
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Who fucking knows lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Certainly not Nvidia lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will just sit back and watch lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD is revealing GPUs tomorrow, so that will be interesting
Oct 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear the top tier one might actually be competitive with the 3080
Oct 28, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have no idea what to expect really, everyone's saying it either is or isn't lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't have my hopes very high
Oct 28, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm sure it'll at least be in between the 3070 and 3080
Oct 28, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For AMD that's actually the best they have done in a long time.
Oct 28, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think prior to the 900 series?
Oct 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 5700xt was a good 2070 competitor lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, not really anything compelling for a good long while
Oct 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it ran insane hot?
Oct 28, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1000 series was too good lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh just depends on the cooler
Oct 28, 2020 2:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah its really power hungry
Oct 28, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard the new cards from AMD might be pushing like 350 watts or something.
Oct 28, 2020 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The current rumor is the flagship will do 2.5ghz with a TDP of 290W lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I highly doubt, given AMDs history 
Oct 28, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm RDR2 wont start lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you grab the crackfix?
Oct 28, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be one someone, V2 is the one you want
Oct 28, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird all the files check out lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fit Girl?
Oct 28, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if she has it yet, maybe
Oct 28, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise should be up on like 1337 and such
Oct 28, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it has it lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did not see that part lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, OG crack was bad and then the first fix was bad lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: so the fitgirl repack doesnt work?
Oct 28, 2020 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She has the crackfix listed also as a separate download
Oct 28, 2020 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: uhhh fixes are posted in the comments on her site right
Oct 28, 2020 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: She usually adds it to the main content too
Oct 28, 2020 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: why doesn't she wait to make a repack until *after* stuff works
Oct 28, 2020 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but that would mean redownloading it
Oct 28, 2020 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the cracker gave her the game before releasing it lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's a separate download
Oct 28, 2020 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the crackers didn't test well enough
Oct 28, 2020 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean the main content
Oct 28, 2020 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, nvm
Oct 28, 2020 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: still she should test the thing
Oct 28, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm no go lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it works fine for a lot of people too
Oct 28, 2020 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like the original just didn't work at all, it just has issues for some hardware
Oct 28, 2020 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It worked on my PC no problem without the crackfix
Oct 28, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Obviously RDR2 just knows you have a 2080 ti and thinks you're too peasant to play ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: well even the legit game was like that so that might  not be the crack's fault 
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh well lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: True lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AV delete a file maybe?
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like I was dying to play it, just wanted to try it for like an hour then delete it lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It didn't say it did.. lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I played about 15 minutes before I went back to other things lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh yes it did
Oct 28, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol damn it Avast lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thats why I have my game HDDs set as exceptions to scanning ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just told it to restore the file and add an exception it's like 3 clicks
Oct 28, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Great success! Now to try it for a while then forget it lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would buy it, but literally westerns are not my thing at all...
Oct 28, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even GTA isn't my thing but running people over is a blast lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So in that way I see enough enjoyment to have bought most of the GTA games.
Oct 28, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wvlt.tv/2020/10/26/human-skull-wearing-sunglasses-found-on-fireplace-mantle-in-morgan-county-identified-as-missing-man/?fbclid=IwAR09qODltWZsBG2ef9eJlt1i3e1rn0ItjqRCkB_4ja5p6iGCVGf3l0WBL70
Oct 28, 2020 3:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: GTA is not my thing but the RP stuff people do in GTA5 with mic looks fun as fuck
Oct 28, 2020 3:06 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Oct 28, 2020 3:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: or RP in any game, sandbox games just work very well for it
Oct 28, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htsvX2u6_NM
Oct 28, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slashdot.org/story/20/10/27/1455237/amd-grabs-xilinx-for-35-billion-as-chip-industry-consolidation-continues
Oct 28, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/10/27/spacex-starlink-service-priced-at-99-a-month-public-beta-test-begins.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 29, 2020)

Oct 28, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2020/10/27/spacex-starlink-service-priced-at-99-a-month-public-beta-test-begins.html
Oct 28, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-8880483/amp/Hungover-woman-mistakenly-orders-McDonalds-burger-no-bun-patty-onions-pickles-mustard.html
Oct 28, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one lol
Oct 28, 2020 5:22 AM - THGDHC123: I need help, and I specificaly DONT want to be sent a video link.
Oct 28, 2020 5:23 AM - THGDHC123: Ive got the HBC and USB loader GX. Ive managed to create a backup of wii sports, that ran perfectly fine. WHere the fuck do I put the game backups Ive downloaded, so that I can play them?
Oct 28, 2020 5:23 AM - THGDHC123: and is there a website I can go to, to download MORE games?
Oct 28, 2020 5:31 AM - THGDHC123: not specifically wii, just ANY games that should by all means work on the wii homebrew channel?
Oct 28, 2020 5:33 AM - THGDHC123: Ive formatted and reinstalled the HBC and usb loader gx four times, and ive tried to follow the insanely tedious youtube tutorials, and I still have had less than ZERO success. All I can do is backup my games from disc to HDD
Oct 28, 2020 5:34 AM - THGDHC123: I cant play any of the backups I have downloaded from my online storage to my hdd
Oct 28, 2020 5:34 AM - THGDHC123: im not going to lie, Im crying right now from the strain this has put on my nerves
Oct 28, 2020 5:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Oct 28, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cR4Mutf1kQg
Oct 28, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that was the stuff in heat pipes lol
Oct 28, 2020 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like just a few drops to help move heat
Oct 28, 2020 8:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/pnMUEEb
Oct 28, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/eJyM76d
Oct 28, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/OvHoLlK
Oct 28, 2020 9:03 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Oct 28, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk your awake!!
Oct 28, 2020 9:14 AM - kenenthk: I have 8% battery left and wanted to tel everyone to fuck off before my phone dies
Oct 28, 2020 9:15 AM - kenenthk: 6%
Oct 28, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/heh-probably-a-very-stupid-question-reactive-metals-in-bullets.222608/
Oct 28, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you need my phone it goes days on one charge
Oct 28, 2020 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Why so i can brick it 
Oct 28, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: No need, it bricks itself!
Oct 28, 2020 9:43 AM - kenenthk: Psi making the news again https://www.ladbible.com/technology/gaming-65-year-old-red-dead-redemption-2-player-has-beaten-game-more-than-3-20201026.amp.html
Oct 28, 2020 10:02 AM - kenenthk: Psisnfeels hurt x1000
Oct 28, 2020 10:04 AM - Veho: Mmmm, sodium bullets.
Oct 28, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol salty
Oct 28, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/P8vV-yZylEc
Oct 28, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Black Friday sales 2020 at Wal-Mart lol
Oct 28, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/police-pastor-urinating-female-delta-passenger.amp
Oct 28, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He just wanted to baptize her
Oct 28, 2020 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like McDonalds bog breakfast
Oct 28, 2020 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Big
Oct 28, 2020 10:45 AM - kenenthk: They're apple fritters are pretty damn good
Oct 28, 2020 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: cyberpunk's delay is quite convenient, saves me 60€ for black friday
Oct 28, 2020 10:54 AM - kenenthk: You're a cyber punk
Oct 28, 2020 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9cOgTsRtIU
Oct 28, 2020 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Psi am I a nice person
Oct 28, 2020 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Answer dishonesty or I'll jizz in your coffee
Oct 28, 2020 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you did offer to jizz in my coffee...
Oct 28, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Boss's Special?
Oct 28, 2020 11:50 AM - kenenthk: I will be your boss
Oct 28, 2020 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/lenovo-flex-5-offers-a-6-core-ryzen-cpu-16gb-of-ddr4-ram-touchscreen-and-more-for-only-729/amp/
Oct 28, 2020 12:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was the laptop I was gonna grab if I sold my Razer Blade lol
Oct 28, 2020 12:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But worst time to sell a laptop with my specs these days lol
Oct 28, 2020 12:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried to get like $650 for it, but only got lowball $400-$500 offers 
Oct 28, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it looks nice
Oct 28, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6c/6t, 16GB of RAM, it's basically my desktop!
Oct 28, 2020 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 hours more Tom lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The crazy thing is the 4500u is like legit pretty close to my 3600 
Oct 28, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like 20-25%ish slower depending on the workload lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I guess it doesn't have SMT so just 6 threads, but hey that's still pretty good for a laptop lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the screen is 1080P so it should look nice but not strain a GPU too badly
Oct 28, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, and I'm already familiar with how meh the Vega 8 is so I would even know what it could handle! lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just accidentally formatted my SD card in my phone... lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would be a great emulation laptop
Oct 28, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my ROMs!!! lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah also it turns into a Tablet so that for me seems cool lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was trying to switch to a 256GB one lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My HP Envy laptop could do the same, it was neat for when you wanted to just sit around and browse lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, until you crack the touchscreen ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly I like tablets for like laying in bed and being here and having a couple of tabs open for my weird news and imgur stuff lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rebuilding my rom set on my SD card for my phone... considering trying out Dreamcast now..
Oct 28, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear Dreamcast emulation almost runs on a potato now lol
Oct 28, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like ARM and RISK stuff seems to get along pretty well?
Oct 28, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: RISC*
Oct 28, 2020 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: and ARM is RISC
Oct 28, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh no wonder DC emulation is easy pretty sure the DC used Hitachi RISC CPUs
Oct 28, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Oct 28, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH it doesn't really make a huge difference in terms of emulation. Like Exophase says with DraStic, both being ARM doesn't help at all, it's just a matter of good coding and optimization
Oct 28, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Reicast and Redream are both great emulators off ARM, too, they're not really any better off on ARM SoCs than they are on x86
Oct 28, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though Redream going closed source and being paid is annoying lol
Oct 28, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, paid for the good stuff
Oct 28, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has to help in some ways converting from one instruction set to another is computationally expensive
Oct 28, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you can dodge that with some native instructions that has to help
Oct 28, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am sure mapping out RAM is still required
Oct 28, 2020 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt Exophase said that, because it's wrong
Oct 28, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://drastic-ds.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1939#p9094
Oct 28, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: " The only advantage of emulating ARM on ARM is that some instructions, particularly some more esoteric ones (a lot of which are rarely used) can be emulated in one instruction on ARM where it'd take a few on something else. That's it. It doesn't amount to a lot."
Oct 28, 2020 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: instructions that are the same don't need to be translated
Oct 28, 2020 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: that greatly simplifies the dynarec
Oct 28, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: what he says is true for the DS because the DS CPU is so weak it doesn't really matter
Oct 28, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what he's saying, CPU emulation is only 20-30% of the work when it comes to DS emulation
Oct 28, 2020 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: other similarities/differences matter too
Oct 28, 2020 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: and nintendo likes to use a lot of weird proprietary hardware and APIs
Oct 28, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure Exophase is a fantastic developer though.
Oct 28, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have bought DraStic multiple times for different devices.
Oct 28, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is one of my favorite emulators of all time.
Oct 28, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe and DraStic and Mupen 64 all great on Android
Oct 28, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They all handle cheats even with like almost zero work lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mG5Gjx5QVEA
Oct 28, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anything interesting yet? Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I see the whole "2.5GHZ GAME CLOCK!!!!" thing was BS lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The CPU-GPU thing sounds interesting
Oct 28, 2020 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Curious to see how accurate those benchmarks are, too, from actual reviewers lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $50 cheaper than a 3080 lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah hmmm gonna say Nvidia still has the better ecosystem
Oct 28, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6900 XT is a thing apparently lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With multiple PCs and Shield TV the streaming still has me
Oct 28, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $1000 for the 6900xt
Oct 28, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 999 lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's interesting
Oct 28, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to see real benchmarks ;O;
Oct 28, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh but at least now if someone says they have a radion card you cant laugh as hard
Oct 28, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not so sure I believe the "just 300W TDP!" thing just yet, I expect when it boosts it's gonna hit higher than that for sure just like the 3000 series
Oct 28, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm curious to see heat as well lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But overall that was actually better than I expected lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That CPU->GPU thing looks super interesting, even if it only gets you like a 5% bump in performance
Oct 28, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nvidia should pull out something massive for the 4000 series
Oct 28, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, the 4000 series will probably just be a stepping stone lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the 2000 series
Oct 28, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This might light a fire under Nvidia lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: True, it's actual competition finally lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to see if Intel's Xe shit is any good lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Oh shit they almost caught up that time!!!!
Oct 28, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly their high end one is gonna deliver 3070 performance lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which TBH would be impressive for a first time dGPU
Oct 28, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah well sort of...
Oct 28, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although that prototype sucked ass lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: I have bought DraStic multiple times for different devices. <- uhh why?
Oct 28, 2020 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: afaik you only need to buy it once
Oct 28, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because he deserved it lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe too lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And some other emulators
Oct 28, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love emulation so I try to send them as much money as I can
Oct 28, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, my proxmox just crashed 
Oct 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of a preservation kind of thing
Oct 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Proxmoc?
Oct 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux distro for managing VMs
Oct 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol what is that?
Oct 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.proxmox.com/en/ <
Oct 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I run on my server lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just pirate VMware? Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VMWare is shit 
Oct 28, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Proxmox runs Qemu, but runs headless and has a nice web GUI lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am of course kidding pretty sure it wouldn't work anyway lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But can it run a Pi emulator? Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IDRAC is fine, so guess it's just proxmox crashing
Oct 28, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Dell remote access, slow as shit lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh interesting, proxmox didn't crash it looks it just lost internet for a second
Oct 28, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if the ethernet switch crapped out for a second 
Oct 28, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it wet?
Oct 28, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol nah
Oct 28, 2020 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's sitting on top of the server which sits on top of a dresser lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reboot script?
Oct 28, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cron job lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah looks like the ethernet switch just crashed for a second, the rest of the ports that were connected to it went offline for a few minutes too lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe overloaded 
Oct 28, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spray some WD-40 in the ports so the data will slide easier!
Oct 28, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Case doesn't seem too hot, maybe just a weird glitch or something lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Venus was in alignment with Mercury
Oct 28, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad I left the iDRAC plugged directly into the router lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should probably just unplug that 970 and put the 750 Ti back in there so I can close the case on the server lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God, so cold downstairs the server is reading 23c on the mobo temp lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn off the fans?
Oct 28, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holy shit 1 of the CPUs is currently showing 17-24c 
Oct 28, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/v8t50d
Oct 28, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's one chilly server lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: Where is that thing located, Alaska?
Oct 28, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My basement 
Oct 28, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's currently like 50F outside right now lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: or 10ishC or whatever that comes out to
Oct 28, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like 30F this morning
Oct 28, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh RDR2 runs fine at 4K lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird mix of Ultra high and medium settings but looks super pretty lol
Oct 28, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird the game itself picked 1440 but GeForce Experience optimized it waaayyy better
Oct 28, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 28, 2020 5:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NPNN57S/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_FPAMFbYG59AE9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 I'm tempted to buy this just to scare the cat
Oct 28, 2020 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8PF0Ps1.png
Oct 28, 2020 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Oct 28, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Maybe they meant to say your Dog is as good as gone
Oct 28, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_tpP0PnJX0
Oct 28, 2020 10:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qTsdZCu
Oct 28, 2020 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/05DCJWY
Oct 28, 2020 11:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqoTWFE1fiQ 
Oct 28, 2020 11:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-3DS-LL-XL-Game-Console-Metallic-Black-Japanese-Model/274551260166?hash=item3fec87c406:g:XJEAAOSw8XRfmLGp I may buy this but i can still cfw it and use region free based games cause its LL right
Oct 29, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they are all region free and everything when hacked and yeah the hacks all work
Oct 29, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://developers.slashdot.org/story/20/10/28/217212/hackers-can-now-reverse-engineer-intel-updates-or-write-their-own-custom-firmware
Oct 29, 2020 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: OS won't be in english ken and you can region change it to fix that but then eshop won't work
Oct 29, 2020 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: actually supposed to be able to use eshop on region changed o3DS systems but it doesn't work for everyone, so YMMV
Oct 29, 2020 3:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: not like you have any use for jpn eshop anyway
Oct 29, 2020 3:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: so may as well region change
Oct 29, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If it's hacked the eShop is kind of a waste of time, but don't uninstall that stuff the 3DS get's all cranky when you remove anything Nintendo put on it....
Oct 29, 2020 3:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: need it for updates


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 30, 2020)

Oct 29, 2020 4:52 AM - kenenthk: Fucking japs and their region code shit
Oct 29, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEVU_QGlwm4
Oct 29, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you gaijin dog....
Oct 29, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Oct 29, 2020 5:23 AM - Coldtrain6989XD: Sup everyone
Oct 29, 2020 6:18 AM - kenenthk: I hate you
Oct 29, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/hubble-space-telescope-rare-asteroid-16-psyche-worth-10000-quadrillion/
Oct 29, 2020 7:16 AM - Veho: "On today's market"  
Oct 29, 2020 7:17 AM - Veho: But if you brought it to the Earth, it would be worth $3.50  
Oct 29, 2020 7:17 AM - Veho: Because the market would collapse.
Oct 29, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Metal would become cheaper than plastic again
Oct 29, 2020 7:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might not be a bad thing
Oct 29, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cassandra Peterson
Oct 29, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Elvira and she did a lot of hmmm photo shoots lol
Oct 29, 2020 8:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BLACK FRIDAY IS COMING SOON!! 
Oct 29, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: Yaaaay, superspreader central.
Oct 29, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: $20 off on a HDTV is totally worth the 'rona.
Oct 29, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol gotta have something to watch while you cough up a lung
Oct 29, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fortunately Walmart is doing it online too
Oct 29, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna try for a 44 inch smart TV for my grandson 88 buccks
Oct 29, 2020 9:25 AM - Veho: It's gonna be like the PS5 preorder. All the good deals will be gone 0.3 seconds after midnight.
Oct 29, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Oct 29, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will be awake at that time at work doing nothing lol
Oct 29, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho your wifies phone plays Dreamcast games flawless lol
Oct 29, 2020 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dailygalaxy.com/2020/10/2068-massive-asteroid-apophis-on-path-for-earth-impact/amp/
Oct 29, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 48 years... By then we should have the tech to easily deflect or destroy it
Oct 29, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless we waste the time fighting lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: fuck psi
Oct 29, 2020 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/10/in-a-first-researchers-extract-secret-key-used-to-encrypt-intel-cpu-code/?amp=1
Oct 29, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny looks like you might be out of work soon....
Oct 29, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/10/28/costco-pulling-products-allegedly-made-with-forced-monkey-labor/amp/
Oct 29, 2020 11:12 AM - kenenthk: go listen to what i sent you
Oct 29, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will 
Oct 29, 2020 11:15 AM - kenenthk: its a happy song about you
Oct 29, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just give me a few hours of sleep before you kill me lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:16 AM - kenenthk: no
Oct 29, 2020 11:16 AM - kenenthk: dying tired is better then dying with energy
Oct 29, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure how much more of this I can take lol watching a YouTube video its like hours long Korean street food.... Some of it looks great and no dog meat lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:18 AM - kenenthk: when you could take 1 minute to listen to what i sent you you fuck
Oct 29, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have to be in the mood 
Oct 29, 2020 11:18 AM - kenenthk: then get out your latex toys and the ky
Oct 29, 2020 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im old and my shoes fall off
Oct 29, 2020 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jF0ajgT_09s
Oct 29, 2020 11:21 AM - Veho: "Costco pulls products made with forced monkey labor from shelves, replaces them with products of forced child labor"
Oct 29, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See much better lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:22 AM - Veho: "PETA kept giving us shit about monkeys, but nobody gives a fuck about kids, so..."
Oct 29, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hate kids they need to make my shoes fit better lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:25 AM - kenenthk: you have to wait a few years for their hands to grow into them
Oct 29, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcmag.com/news/seagate-expects-to-start-selling-50tb-hamr-hard-drives-in-2026?amp=true
Oct 29, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 50TBs hmmm I could use like 3-4 of those
Oct 29, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: 10tb of your animal porn collections?
Oct 29, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: trex doggy styles wiener dog
Oct 29, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking one panaramic photo of your mom 
Oct 29, 2020 11:35 AM - kenenthk: i'll write your contact info above glory holes
Oct 29, 2020 11:36 AM - kenenthk: at least the ones that dont already have it
Oct 29, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I fill all the holes with glory!!!
Oct 29, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://images.app.goo.gl/6QENR7azv3GUG1q69
Oct 29, 2020 11:41 AM - kenenthk: in the mens stalls?
Oct 29, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bZtVAV59wGY/WrcVfJslypI/AAAAAAAAcRY/bTFnFUaxuhgN4t_AVJahwMfEeD3Mz3myQCEwYBhgL/s1600/phallic.jpg
Oct 29, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going where so many men have gone before
Oct 29, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The needs of the one fulfill the needs of the many
Oct 29, 2020 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.extremetech.com/computing/316667-amd-smashes-revenue-records-as-zen-3-xbox-series-x-ps5-ramp-up
Oct 29, 2020 11:57 AM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/122805982_4120781791282366_6241084971320345135_n.jpg?_nc_cat=103&ccb=2&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=95ED5VTY6p8AX_VtSa0&_nc_ht=scontent-ort2-1.xx&oh=850778a331d35fc5ed6a59780001a2df&oe=5FBED1D0
Oct 29, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: The mother of ken outweighs the mothers of the many.
Oct 29, 2020 12:11 PM - kenenthk: McDonalds for breakfast panda Express for lunch then taco bell for dinner werent my best choice in life
Oct 29, 2020 12:12 PM - kenenthk: If were talking her alchohol collection sure
Oct 29, 2020 12:13 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YZKJGJW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rhRMFbYS6HMHH I'm so tempted
Oct 29, 2020 12:16 PM - Veho: Just buy that massage backrest and plop it on your old chair, much cheaper.
Oct 29, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/iRest-Recliner-Handrail-Bluetooth-Stretching/dp/B08B62589N/ref=mp_s_a_1_13?dchild=1&keywords=massage+chair+full+body&qid=1603973897&sprefix=message+chair&sr=8-13
Oct 29, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one kind of like this lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And yeah it was expensive as fuck
Oct 29, 2020 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my wife has used it a total of like 5 time
Oct 29, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used it like 2 times lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Save your money ken spend it on a better mattress and shoe inserts and better shoes
Oct 29, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also vitamin supplements and exercise
Oct 29, 2020 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stretches and yoga type stuff help your back more
Oct 29, 2020 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also if your over weight try the stuff I listed you make some lifestyle changes into habits and you can impress yourself
Oct 29, 2020 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have no limits only the ones you place on yourself
Oct 29, 2020 12:40 PM - Veho: 
Oct 29, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LoL just do it!!!
Oct 29, 2020 12:46 PM - Veho: Stop sounding like a self help book, Psi.
Oct 29, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: Ken, moderate stretching does wonders.
Oct 29, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Massage just treats the symptoms not the cause lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:47 PM - Veho: It still feels nice tho.
Oct 29, 2020 12:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: The cause won't go away overnight so why not have a massage in the meantime.
Oct 29, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some people are good enough with treating a symptom the problem is sometimes the cause gets worse in the meantime and that can be bad
Oct 29, 2020 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect a fait amount of back problems are caused by bad beds bad shoes and bad posture
Oct 29, 2020 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a combo of stuff
Oct 29, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: Sounds like a song title.
Oct 29, 2020 12:53 PM - Veho: But for wimps.
Oct 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: Instead of "Bad words bad thoughts bad deeds" it's "Bad beds, bad shoes, bad posture".
Oct 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now me I can sleep on rocks and be fine lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:54 PM - Veho: "One bourbon, one scotch, and one bill"
Oct 29, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: My back is FUBAR, I should really work on it.
Oct 29, 2020 12:55 PM - Veho: But I can't be arsed.
Oct 29, 2020 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I thought it was one beer?
Oct 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Could be.
Oct 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Couldn't be arsed to check.
Oct 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: Openinv new tabs is hard.
Oct 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Veho: I hate Android.
Oct 29, 2020 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Android is great 
Oct 29, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/georgethorogoodandthedestroyers/onebourbononescotchonebeer.html
Oct 29, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be sleeping but I am kinda stoked to go into work tonight I got new BDUs lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol, Corsair wanted a receipt/proof of purchase, but they're giving me a "one time exemption" cuz I told them it was a gift that was purchased a year ago ;O;
Oct 29, 2020 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Technically true 
Oct 29, 2020 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But because I can't provide proof of purchase, then the replacement will be a refurb kit and they'll only give me a 30 day warranty on it lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew it lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have just gone with scamazon
Oct 29, 2020 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll take "roughly 2 weeks" to process lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus you probably already would be done with Amazon lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How does someone refurbish RAM....
Oct 29, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they require you to send in both modules if just one is bad, presumably they just go and match up two working modules with the same dies and speeds and timings and call it good enough
Oct 29, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Oct 29, 2020 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or repair modules that might have just one bad memory module or something
Oct 29, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See Tom you could have scamazoned some like 4000 RAM or something lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Vengeance-PC4-25600-Memory-Black-CMW64GX4M2E3200C16/dp/B081BTGNDW/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=Corsair+Vengeance+RGB+Pro+32GB&qid=1603976998&sr=8-9
Oct 29, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That kit lol looks identical lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't really mind waiting forever, it's not like I need the RAM or anything ;O;
Oct 29, 2020 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what you would do with 64GBs of RAM but I am sure it would be something lll
Oct 29, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was running 16GBs going to 32 really didn't make a huge difference but running more stuff at one time seems quicker
Oct 29, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like switching tasks
Oct 29, 2020 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Running more things in the background also lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I signed up for a testing of coronavirus vaccine, if accepted 1200 bucks lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So gonna get a 5950X if I get in lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/interviews/2020/10/29/21539158/demons-souls-ps5-remake-changes-sixth-archstone-world-tendency
Oct 29, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get a Ps5!!! Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably come out on PC too?
Oct 29, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's a ps5 exclusive
Oct 29, 2020 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can get my hands on a digital edition PS5 at launch that's be nice lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I expect stock issues like the 3080 and such lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 
Oct 29, 2020 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get that bot Tom and horde like 10 of them sell on ebay for profitz?
Oct 29, 2020 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would be so rich if I followed my own evil advice lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:35 PM - MarsLink: Hi
Oct 29, 2020 1:38 PM - cearp: Honetsly if I got a ps5, I don't know what games I'd play
Oct 29, 2020 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think preorders are selling for like double price right now lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:39 PM - cearp: I still have gba, ps2, ps4 games I haven't finished or played yet,   so no rush at all
Oct 29, 2020 1:39 PM - cearp: I think it's similar to movies or books, just because new ones come out, it doesn't mean you can't read/watch the old ones you missed out on.
Oct 29, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I like RDR2 but I only played that first shoot out so far lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PS5 will basically be a Demon's Souls machine for me, and then a review unit machine lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:40 PM - cearp: (But part of me would want to get a ps5 just so I have one on a low fw... for the hacks. Did it with ps4 pro and that paid off!)
Oct 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm fine with that, I don't mind buying early and waiting for games
Oct 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And being able to get review units of things is always nice for the site, not sure who else on the mag staff is going to attempt to nab one around launch
Oct 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want one to store too Cearp
Oct 29, 2020 1:41 PM - cearp: I don't really mind either (money wise) - but of course there will be some new colors later, a slim/pro etc.
Oct 29, 2020 1:41 PM - cearp: Not to mention, the various 'silent' hardware improvements that sony always makes, little revisions etc
Oct 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah but the plastic plate things can be replaced pretty easily, so new colors aren't so special anymore lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Low firmware helped me on PS3 lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, slim/pro eventually I'm sure
Oct 29, 2020 1:41 PM - cearp: I saw a list of all the ps3 revisions, much more than just fat/slim/superslim.
Oct 29, 2020 1:42 PM - cearp: but yeah I fully understand,   if you want to play the new cod, you get the new machine 
Oct 29, 2020 1:43 PM - cearp: I finally managed to get a gc loader, and will play some gc games, really looking forward to that
Oct 29, 2020 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im wanting the new Black Ops bad lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cearp play them on PC with Dolphin and an Xbox controller its awesome
Oct 29, 2020 1:44 PM - Skelletonike: Why are so many jrpg series turning to the dark and gritty
Oct 29, 2020 1:45 PM - Skelletonike: It's annoying and overused.
Oct 29, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Japan is dark and gritty? Lol
Oct 29, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than blue hair guy has his girlfriend kidnapped by evil guy
Oct 29, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 347th time
Oct 29, 2020 1:51 PM - cearp: psi - yeah I have done that (play on emulators),   it is cool, especially when I was playing skies of arcadia in 3D!, plus the upscaled graphics
Oct 29, 2020 1:52 PM - cearp: but, having the real thing is a different feeling, I can connect it to my tv, use my surround sound etc. rather than just on my pc sitting on my computer chair
Oct 29, 2020 1:53 PM - cearp: I don't have a powerful desktop anymore,   and not really a pc gamer. at the moment I'm happy with my real ps2 etc (of course, all hacked!)
Oct 29, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/10/28/21538173/control-cloud-version-nintendo-switch-release-remedy-entertainment
Oct 29, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Control on the switch sounds crazy lol
Oct 29, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not running on the Switch though lol
Oct 29, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to stream it
Oct 29, 2020 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as the RE7 thing ages ago
Oct 29, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Fyh4sQg.jpg
Oct 29, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cheatsheet.com/entertainment/rick-and-morty-season-5-dan-harmon-update-release-schedule.html/
Oct 29, 2020 4:14 PM - MarcusCarter: Sooo, anyone know where is the best place to read non-translated scans of english manga?
Oct 29, 2020 4:15 PM - MarcusCarter: I want the official english version of a certain manga, preferably in .pdf or .mobi form. I know of a few IRC places, but they only seem to have scanlations.
Oct 29, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: Official English versions are copyrighted content and can't be hosted publicly.
Oct 29, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: Hosts get slapped with DMCA notices.
Oct 29, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: Only scanlations of works without official English editions can be hosted.
Oct 29, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: tl;dr: no links for you.
Oct 29, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: I'm not saying they don't exist, I'm saying they're warez.
Oct 29, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have you perhaps tried your local library?
Oct 29, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Oct 29, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: Their copy is even laminated  
Oct 29, 2020 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: scanlations are copyrighted content too
Oct 29, 2020 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: MarcusCarter the reason for that i think is usually because the scanlations are better, or the original release is flipped backwards for western audiences
Oct 29, 2020 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: the official release*
Oct 29, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: Scanlations of mangas that don't have an official release in your area/language are legal as "backups" or some such, and the loophole is that "only people who purchased the original manga" would download it.
Oct 29, 2020 5:45 PM - Veho: If there's an official English release, English scanlations are illegal.
Oct 29, 2020 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: they aren't legal, it just means there isn't a western company who licensed it to come after you
Oct 29, 2020 5:58 PM - Veho: Last time I checked it was a legal gray area. Granted, that was ages ago and they could have changed the laws since.
Oct 29, 2020 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Oct 29, 2020 7:44 PM - cearp: I know a private tracker that has some 'officially translated' manga
Oct 29, 2020 7:48 PM - cearp: just chekdd, by some, they have loads
Oct 29, 2020 9:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gosh, tried MGBA on my 3ds, is so bad. 
Oct 29, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I accidentally solved one issue on my hackintosh 
Oct 29, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was using an old Audio kext thing, there's a new method recommended now which I setup annnnnd.....apparently that old audio kext was interfering with the wifi at boot, so now boot doesn't have a weird 30 second pause and wifi works right away at boot instead of taking like 5 minutes to load 
Oct 29, 2020 9:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now just the graphics to fix really, still have 0 idea what the fuck to do to fix it lol
Oct 29, 2020 9:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I found an error message for Whatevergreen, which is what configs GPUs to work on hackintosh stuff, but nobody seems to know why it's happening/how to fix
Oct 29, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone started posting about it around the same time as me, which suggests it's some kind of new issue
Oct 29, 2020 9:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should try downgrading the kext, see if that would fix it 
Oct 29, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Next issue is to see if I can undervolt the CPU with it being a hackintosh lol
Oct 29, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Gosh, tried MGBA on my 3ds, is so bad. 
Oct 29, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Original 3DS or New 3DS?
Oct 29, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you have the new 3DS it's a lot better from what I understand because for me mGBA runs pretty much flawless
Oct 29, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: everything will run better on the new 3ds psi.
Oct 29, 2020 11:53 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Oct 30, 2020 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ur mum runs slower on the new 3ds ;O;
Oct 30, 2020 12:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well lucky you then 
Oct 30, 2020 12:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I bet the psp runs better than old 3ds which is embarrassing 
Oct 30, 2020 12:27 AM - TomRannd: the psp does. i think it's like 10% better or something. it's not that staggering of a difference but yeah
Oct 30, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Err...no? Lol
Oct 30, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3DS is definitely more powerful than the PSP
Oct 30, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dual core ARM SoC, better GPU, more RAM
Oct 30, 2020 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Faster RAM, too
Oct 30, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't even think mGBA is on the PSP, just gpSP which is vastly more inaccurate so of course it'd run better 
Oct 30, 2020 12:42 AM - AlphaDrkStar_Yt: I need some help? I bought a kiosk Nintendo switch and reset it by Reddit’s Nintendo Pirates answer. I messed up my system. It’s got the latest software. I got an error message that says cannot load software. White background on black background. It’s stuck in loop and lost on fixing. Should I send it to Nintendo
Oct 30, 2020 12:42 AM - TomRannd: ask it in the switch forum
Oct 30, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Oct 30, 2020 12:43 AM - AlphaDrkStar_Yt: Ok will do
Oct 30, 2020 12:58 AM - GalacticWarsHalloween: mGBA was on the PSP? I always thought it was a retroarch core or something
Oct 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it even included in the PSP version?
Oct 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Vita sure, but I don't think it's ever been added to the PSP package
Oct 30, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I'll be damned, there it is 
Oct 30, 2020 1:12 AM - Flame: what is tom?
Oct 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Flame: wait when the fuck did PSP get mGBA port
Oct 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Regardless, you still wouldn't use it anyways lol
Oct 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a Retroarch core
Oct 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Flame: nice
Oct 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Flame: why wouldnt you be able to use it?
Oct 30, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well because it'd run like shit vs gpSP lol
Oct 30, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's developed to be accurate, so it would run like utter ass on something like the PSP
Oct 30, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can barely run GBA on the PSP as it is with gpSP-Kai which fucks up the audio and such to get it running well lol
Oct 30, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M6oLL3t
Oct 30, 2020 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered a tactical belt tonight gonna be all I can be lol
Oct 30, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should say a new one.. already wearing one right now lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Oct 31, 2020)

Oct 30, 2020 4:10 AM - TomRannd: sell your current one to some kid at your local middleschool and watch the demise unfold
Oct 30, 2020 4:15 AM - Veho: What makes it tactical?
Oct 30, 2020 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Very stiff and has an inner and out belt that lets you attach like holsters and other things
Oct 30, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine just has a black hawk holster and a safari land mag pouch
Oct 30, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Keep thinking about getting a phone holster but meh lol
Oct 30, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats what my cargo pants are for lol
Oct 30, 2020 4:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't tactical belts come with pockets with stuff already in them
Oct 30, 2020 4:42 AM - Veho: No that'sBatman's belt.
Oct 30, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/5-11-Sierra-Bravo-Tactical-59506/dp/B01FSOE9MC/ref=mp_s_a_1_24?dchild=1&keywords=5.11+tactical+belt&qid=1604032914&sprefix=5.11+t&sr=8-24
Oct 30, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you can put like a bunch of pouches but you look silly lol
Oct 30, 2020 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am a minimalist.... Gun solves all problems!!! Lol
Oct 30, 2020 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-WKM9GDuX0Y
Oct 30, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-0mqIXr7sh0
Oct 30, 2020 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/corsair-acquires-epoccam-app-webcam/
Oct 30, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/corsair-acquires-epoccam-app-webcam/
Oct 30, 2020 7:03 AM - Veho: An app that turns your cam into a cam.
Oct 30, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 30, 2020 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-black-hole-information-paradox-comes-to-an-end-20201029/
Oct 30, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tldr is gravity waves escape and eventually bleed off the energy like a cd playing a song lol
Oct 30, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/good-deals/21540555/steam-games-halloween-sale-control-ultimate-edition-doom-eternal-pc-deals
Oct 30, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There are some other games on steam that seem better sales
Oct 30, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least in my opinion
Oct 30, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dead Island and Dead Rising 3 sound good
Oct 30, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Bnaq3tU_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 30, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cOcztv0_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 30, 2020 9:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BfeXTve
Oct 30, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Here on skid mark air we pride ourselves on stimulating air travel, unleash your inner wild side and prepare to feel all your stress unload!!!
Oct 30, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So shit your pants er seat of your pants flight!!!
Oct 30, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5hkjsJJ
Oct 30, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: I wonder if ostrich is stringy and chewy.
Oct 30, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: I need to buy a new belt, my fat gut burst another one.
Oct 30, 2020 10:31 AM - Veho: Fuck.
Oct 30, 2020 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Fuck veho
Oct 30, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: 
Oct 30, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: Buy me a belt, ken.
Oct 30, 2020 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Belts don't go on pajamas
Oct 30, 2020 12:33 PM - kenenthk: Can I use the old on on gamerz when he back talks his mum
Oct 30, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: Sure.
Oct 30, 2020 12:44 PM - kenenthk: I normally just have her sitbon him but the medical bills are getting too high
Oct 30, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyy tomorrow is the 1st... (easier to set the date on our date stamp thing.)
Oct 30, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Tomorrow is the 31st you bk now Halloween
Oct 30, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 30, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Oct 30, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ESKWuRB_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 30, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Wih5fDu_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Oct 30, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DnquQFW
Oct 30, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/M6oLL3t
Oct 30, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Psi so old he forgot holidays that are meant for kids
Oct 30, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GAe4Zrs
Oct 30, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Silly kenenthk holidays are for kids 
Oct 30, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also ever have kung fu fon du
Oct 30, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kGKg9Wd
Oct 30, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 30, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fNxg001
Oct 30, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/captive-black-leopard-mauls-man-florida-zoo/
Oct 30, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol full contact achieved
Oct 30, 2020 3:46 PM - kenenthk: Its not my fault you never had any you wanted to call your own 
Oct 30, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: Bought a new mouse. It sucks.
Oct 30, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: The scroll wheel sucks, and the wheel click sucks.
Oct 30, 2020 6:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buy a cat next time 
Oct 30, 2020 6:15 PM - T-hug: https://kotaku.com/check-out-these-resident-evil-2-collectible-statues-ea-1845526603
Oct 30, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: Holy shit, for that kind of money you could get a life-sized Claire sex doll from China. Or so I've heard.
Oct 30, 2020 6:31 PM - T-hug: Be a bit harder to display xd
Oct 30, 2020 6:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_tpP0PnJX0 
Oct 30, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Your RMA has been approved"
Oct 30, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyyy finally Corsair lol
Oct 30, 2020 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Took nearly a fucking week lol
Oct 30, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 30, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before they send you DDR4 2600 lol
Oct 30, 2020 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers not covering shipping to them though lol
Oct 30, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whatever, gonna cost like $5 lol
Oct 30, 2020 9:07 PM - ILuvGames: Full GLES 2.0 support finally on the Vita. PS4 too. https://forum.devchroma.nl/index.php/topic,294.msg902.html.
Oct 30, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice!
Oct 30, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be a better option over VitaGL as it currently exists, which is neat
Oct 30, 2020 9:44 PM - ILuvGames: Yeah. It's a big suprise. The future of the homebrew scene on the Vita and PS4 should be about to get busy again.
Oct 30, 2020 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: vita still has no games though 
Oct 30, 2020 9:46 PM - ILuvGames: No. That's what the homebrew scene is for :-).
Oct 31, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/65-Onn-4k-Roku-Led-Tv/422957278?irgwc=1&sourceid=imp_QtE1lAxIjxyLRLhwUx0Mo3bzUkE2TzzlRTqJVo0&veh=aff&wmlspartner=imp_75107&clickid=QtE1lAxIjxyLRLhwUx0Mo3bzUkE2TzzlRTqJVo0&sharedid=
Oct 31, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The homebrew scene is for porn
Oct 31, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you kenenthk
Oct 31, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might try for one
Oct 31, 2020 3:35 AM - kenenthk: I was thinking of grabbing it and use my old 47" as a monitor


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 1, 2020)

Oct 31, 2020 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an older 55 inch 1080P set in my living room I would just toss in my grandsons room
Oct 31, 2020 4:05 AM - kenenthk: While saying heres your Christmas gift while I enjoy newer things
Oct 31, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Oct 31, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey at 9 years old I didn't have a TV lol let alone a 55 inch one lol
Oct 31, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/sisoftware-release-early-ryzen-7-5800x-and-ryzen-5-5600x-reviews
Oct 31, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn impressive
Oct 31, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tlIDgjN
Oct 31, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EidrVCs
Oct 31, 2020 6:07 AM - kenenthk: Nerd
Oct 31, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UdvO0SW.jpg
Oct 31, 2020 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HurIaLh
Oct 31, 2020 6:26 AM - kenenthk: Veho I have a question
Oct 31, 2020 6:31 AM - Veho: Shoot.
Oct 31, 2020 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Are you mad at America over our delivery services
Oct 31, 2020 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/RzdB7Um
Oct 31, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ARyGp9W
Oct 31, 2020 7:54 AM - kenenthk: On chapter 4 on rdr2
Oct 31, 2020 8:11 AM - T-hug: Think I'd fell asleep by then
Oct 31, 2020 8:11 AM - T-hug: Made it to 35% story and couldn't take any more
Oct 31, 2020 8:13 AM - kenenthk: I force myself to be entertained by killing civilians
Oct 31, 2020 8:13 AM - kenenthk: You ain't welcome in any of these towns partner.
Oct 31, 2020 8:14 AM - kenenthk: I am tempted to hogtie the children
Oct 31, 2020 8:53 AM - Sicklyboy: Good audio hardware has unlocked an entire new perspective to music for me
Oct 31, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an old Audigy 2 Fatality edition, it was or is so nice....
Oct 31, 2020 9:03 AM - CompassNorth: Got a $800-900 audio setup and it's pretty nice. Definitely an improvement in games
Oct 31, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-bundles-call-of-duty-black-ops-cold-war-with-geforce-rtx-3080-and-rtx-3090-graphics-cards
Oct 31, 2020 9:24 AM - Sicklyboy: AKG K7XX headphones, FiiO BTR5 USB DAC/amp. The improvement in sound quality is unreal.
Oct 31, 2020 9:25 AM - Sicklyboy: Improvement from the dac/amp vs when I wasn't using it
Oct 31, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: Damn audiophiles and their expensive shit
Oct 31, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Its called bluetooth 
Oct 31, 2020 9:57 AM - CompassNorth: I had the K7XX and I loved them a lot. I recently just gave them away for free yesterday. Upgraded to the Dan Clark Audio Aeon Closed and I really love them. Paired it up with a $300 AMP and a $200 dac
Oct 31, 2020 9:58 AM - kenenthk: I do use an focusrite solo 3 for recording which has an audiojack and do notice a difference in quality
Oct 31, 2020 9:59 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07QR6Z1JB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_LutNFbY3T47V3
Oct 31, 2020 9:59 AM - kenenthk: Not the same shit but its good shit
Oct 31, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: I on the other hand bought a bunch of Polly Pocket sets.
Oct 31, 2020 10:53 AM - Veho: Your purchases change when you get kids  
Oct 31, 2020 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: TIL binary comes from binarius, which means "consisting of two"
Oct 31, 2020 11:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: in latin
Oct 31, 2020 11:23 AM - kenenthk: That depends on how good of a parent you are
Oct 31, 2020 11:24 AM - kenenthk: Recieved $500 from the government? Better buy a new Gucci bag
Oct 31, 2020 11:26 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/10/30/us/florida-mustang-snake-trnd/index.html
Oct 31, 2020 11:32 AM - Veho: That's just his new serpentine belt.
Oct 31, 2020 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heavy duty lol.
Oct 31, 2020 12:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha i looked this up
Oct 31, 2020 12:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.asa.org.uk/rulings/tefincom-sa-a19-547668.html
Oct 31, 2020 12:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: of course it's fucking NordVPN...
Oct 31, 2020 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: "We told Tefincom SA t/a NordVPN not to exaggerate the risk of data theft without using their service." and guess what they kept doing? along with every other VPN service 
Oct 31, 2020 12:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: inb4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDQEoe6ZWY but that is actually what made lme look it up
Oct 31, 2020 12:09 PM - Veho: Is it Tom Scott and the gay pirates?
Oct 31, 2020 12:10 PM - Veho: I knew it  
Oct 31, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: I love the ending to that. "It was _a lot_ of money "
Oct 31, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-bundles-call-of-duty-black-ops-cold-war-with-geforce-rtx-3080-and-rtx-3090-graphics-cards
Oct 31, 2020 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not a lot of money lol
Oct 31, 2020 1:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: a lot of money = probably like 3000 bucks
Oct 31, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: Sean Connery died.
Oct 31, 2020 1:07 PM - Veho: Aged 90.
Oct 31, 2020 1:11 PM - Flame: sad news
Oct 31, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: 90 isnt a sad age to die
Oct 31, 2020 1:28 PM - Veho: I dare say he had a good life.
Oct 31, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencenews.org/article/cold-lizards-falling-trees-cold-tolerance-climate-change/amp
Oct 31, 2020 1:39 PM - kenenthk: I dunno nothin but gangsters and mobster trying to kill him while having to eject bitches out of his car seat
Oct 31, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: He didn't seem to be any worse off for all that.
Oct 31, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: And how else do you get the chick to back off and leave when you get bored?
Oct 31, 2020 1:42 PM - p1ngpong: sad to hear but 90 is a good run, not going to cry over his passing myself
Oct 31, 2020 1:42 PM - p1ngpong: a lot younger people are dying at the moment
Oct 31, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: You obviously tell them you're broke
Oct 31, 2020 1:43 PM - p1ngpong: because you spent your money on hookers
Oct 31, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Or invested in stocks
Oct 31, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: Or in bitcoin.
Oct 31, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: I think the typical bitch would be too dumb to understand bitcoin
Oct 31, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZgtQuWL.mp4
Oct 31, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency/comments/hpo3rn/never_forget_the_chuck_e_cheese_bitcoin_scam/
Oct 31, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/TrollXFunny/LS3dwqW
Oct 31, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sooo many portalz
Oct 31, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: Now you're thinking with portals.
Oct 31, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: And now I'm thinking of a game where one of the weapons is "blasphemous fap" that opens a hell portal next to an enemy, and they get dragged off by tentacles.
Oct 31, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Final fantasy?
Oct 31, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Demon Sex RPG your party also can team up for different spells lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 69 is like putting a portal in a portal
Oct 31, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need a lot of PP to open a bunch of portals
Oct 31, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Viagra is like mana potion lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Get psi an automatic latex toy and a virus infected porn game site and hes good
Oct 31, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenki used homo it was super effective  lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:12 PM - kenenthk: All that did was raise your hp score
Oct 31, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:13 PM - AsPika2219: RIP.... Sean Connery... First James Bond... 
Oct 31, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Throat coat tea is pretty tasty
Oct 31, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is now getting octopussy in heaven and shaken on stirred vodka martini
Oct 31, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Nananananananananananana oh wait wrong james bond
Oct 31, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Christmas only came once a year....
Oct 31, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Still not Connery.
Oct 31, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: But best Bond girl  
Oct 31, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Fun fact orlanda bloom almost stared in hocus pocus
Oct 31, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Orlando
Oct 31, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Best bond girl was that black one who was also in Conan lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Grace Jones
Oct 31, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Too bad she looks like a man now
Oct 31, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: I like how uber eats has their cars a spider
Oct 31, 2020 2:26 PM - Flame: Famke Janssen 
Oct 31, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Onatop?
Oct 31, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: In a bun?
Oct 31, 2020 3:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6YlUZ8H.mp4
Oct 31, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: What a prick.
Oct 31, 2020 3:20 PM - Flame: ouchie
Oct 31, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iVbSSO7.jpg
Oct 31, 2020 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Well life sucks brb
Oct 31, 2020 3:42 PM - kenenthk: We know what to do! No one call 911 as we looked confused on what to do
Oct 31, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ytc3XYo
Oct 31, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t3r5Ysd
Oct 31, 2020 4:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rykjAty.mp4
Oct 31, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FHMGYea
Oct 31, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho he got his sign
Oct 31, 2020 4:46 PM - Veho: "You couldn't take a hint if it smacked you in the face."
Oct 31, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Today I found out they made a full FMV X-Files game in the 90s.
Oct 31, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Point and click adventure.
Oct 31, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: I want it.
Oct 31, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_X-Files_Game
Oct 31, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/TrollXFunny/t4Q6vpw
Oct 31, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was on the PlayStation Veho
Oct 31, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it... Lol
Oct 31, 2020 4:56 PM - Veho: Playstation, Windows and iOS.
Oct 31, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah hmmm at the time being fmv and all the PS1 version might be the best
Oct 31, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think its also on 2 disks
Oct 31, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to remember lol
Oct 31, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 disks lol
Oct 31, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/X-Files/dp/B00002STKN
Oct 31, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: 7CDs.
Oct 31, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7?
Oct 31, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: On the PC.
Oct 31, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah
Oct 31, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC at the time was at a disadvantage
Oct 31, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 had a fancy vcd type chip in it on the PC you had either a good video card or software compression
Oct 31, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qAS2abz.png
Oct 31, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: (I was just watching a review   )
Oct 31, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As a publisher you went software....
Oct 31, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://blog.zteusa.com/first-yahoo-mobile-smartphone-is-big-on-flash-with-an-enticing-price/ < well that's an interesting device for $50
Oct 31, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah 4 disks on the PS1 version lll
Oct 31, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh SoC from 2018, 2GB of RAM, 720p screen...but you get a removeable battery and a headphone jack, revolutionary!
Oct 31, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:06 PM - Veho: I mean, yeah, when you revolve you end up looking backwards at some point, so...
Oct 31, 2020 5:06 PM - Veho: Revolutionary!
Oct 31, 2020 5:06 PM - Veho: 
Oct 31, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: About 10 years ago being hooked into Yahoo would have been instant success
Oct 31, 2020 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe 20 years....
Oct 31, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never got into it but yahoo used to be big with people lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Verizon is trying to squeeze as much cash from Yahoo buyout as possible lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $50 phone with a $40 a month unlimited plan is a good start
Oct 31, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AOL gonna be next? Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you think your RAM gonna stuck in Ohio again? Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect it'll show up fast and then Corsair will take a year to send a replacement lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna ship it out Monday
Oct 31, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least anything that really benefits from more RAM isnt that big a deal lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the biggest thing right now is Flight Simulator
Oct 31, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's why I'm fine waiting
Oct 31, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 16GBs is still great lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: More is always better though lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aDMsGl_XxTk
Oct 31, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1TB of RAM soon lol
Oct 31, 2020 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Tom Ramadildo
Oct 31, 2020 5:33 PM - kenenthk: Don't know why but I'm highly considerate towards a go or quest 2
Oct 31, 2020 5:35 PM - kenenthk: I'm tired of holding my phone while i watch porn
Oct 31, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: Here you go ken: https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H8b0a0d1dd6e04f08aa8059dcc5f2a2d3h/Outdoor-head-band-Holder-For-Cell-Phone-at-Harness-Strap-Belt-Mount-Tripod-Clip-Holder-Portable.jpg
Oct 31, 2020 5:37 PM - Veho: Your troubles are over.
Oct 31, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZhKtQ93.mp4
Oct 31, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: Okay that sheep better chill tf out.
Oct 31, 2020 6:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wauxgDZ.mp4
Oct 31, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that sheep got baahhh dunka dunk
Oct 31, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got a wifi mesh system to review and boy is it
Oct 31, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not amazing
Oct 31, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 31, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AC1200, which is ok I guess, and claims to have a "2000sqft range per module!"
Oct 31, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And boy is that
Oct 31, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not accurate
Oct 31, 2020 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Oct 31, 2020 10:37 PM - Veho: "WiFi range extender. Extends your reception range up to 50 feet!"
Oct 31, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Oct 31, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not even like, cheap either
Oct 31, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $170 for the kit
Oct 31, 2020 10:38 PM - Veho: "...best case scenario. Worst case, interference with the base router reduces your reception to zero."
Oct 31, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I was saying on mag staff chat that they probably came up with that in an empty fucking warehouse lol
Oct 31, 2020 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6000sqft extension? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiight lol
Oct 31, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're like dinky little boxes, don't even have any external antennas or anything
Oct 31, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.rockspace.cc/ac1200-dual-band-mesh-wifi-system-rockspace-usa.html.<
Oct 31, 2020 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they came used, too, which is always great for a review unit lol
Oct 31, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They at least look kinda nice, I guess
Oct 31, 2020 10:47 PM - Veho: WiFi mesh system. More like WiFi meh system.
Oct 31, 2020 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-16-core-zen-3-desktop-cpus-review-sisoftware/amp/
Oct 31, 2020 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rock Space hmmmm can it be used to store rocks?
Oct 31, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I dont think AC1200 is worth that much since you can get much faster Linksys routers cheaper?
Oct 31, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am missing something?
Oct 31, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Tri-Band-Wireless-Future-Proof-MU-Mimo/dp/B08J2F6732/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=linksys+router&qid=1604186961&sprefix=linksys+&sr=8-6
Oct 31, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a mesh system Psi lol
Oct 31, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You get 3 modules that can be put around the house
Oct 31, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To get maximum range
Oct 31, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can seamlessly go between each module and such so you just have one SSID and then it swaps between the modules whenever range for one is bad
Oct 31, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, I will give it credit, does appear to work well enough
Oct 31, 2020 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My kitchen, which was basically a deadzone for my wifi router, now has nice strong wifi which is good, my Google Home actually has more than 1 little bar of wifi and doesn't cut out all the time when streaming music
Oct 31, 2020 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the overall coverage is pretty ok, it does go throughout my whole house with just 2 module things, but it's certainly not going to cover 2000sqft/6000sqft lol
Oct 31, 2020 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe half that I guess
Oct 31, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And according to speedtest I'm getting like half speed when I'm in the kitchen, which is still 100mbps, but that's the price you pay for wireless mesh anyways
Nov 1, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one I linked is mesh too AC3000 and tri band and probably would cover your house by itself lol
Nov 1, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also cheaper?
Nov 1, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not a whole system though
Nov 1, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one router lol
Nov 1, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This is 3
Nov 1, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Linksys disappointed me... They named it MR9000 if they had added a 1 they could have said it was OVER 9000!!!!
Nov 1, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom that just means it needs 3 to do what 1 good one would do lol
Nov 1, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mimo beam steering and all lol
Nov 1, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I found it.....
Nov 1, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The router of the future....
Nov 1, 2020 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088K9HCJB/ref=posts
Nov 1, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With that many antennas it can probably pick up WiFi on the moon
Nov 1, 2020 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NASA needs these to communicate with aliens
Nov 1, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like if it just had a few more antenna it could get wifi from other dimensions
Nov 1, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-16-core-zen-3-desktop-cpus-review-sisoftware/amp/
Nov 1, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice.... I am hopeful that these will finally hit full speed on all parts of GC and PS2 emulation
Nov 1, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You see the 5600x beat the 10900k in single threaded on passmark? lol
Nov 1, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cpubenchmark.net/singleThread.html <
Nov 1, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's like...insane lol
Nov 1, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only 10% slower in multithreaded, too, with 4 less cores
Nov 1, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But given that passmark isn't really that amazing at showing actual performance, I don't expect it'll actually be that close lol
Nov 1, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Intel is also claiming Rocket Lake will have "up to 18% higher IPC"
Nov 1, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would put them back ahead
Nov 1, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...but then I kinda doubt it, since Rocket Lake is again fucking 14nm+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Nov 1, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is going to be on 5nm before Intel gets off 14 lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah basically lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno why they can't seem to get desktop CPUs at 10nm, they're on their second gen of 10nm for mobile now
Nov 1, 2020 2:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're still sticking with 8 cores, too
Nov 1, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is on a roll the Xbox the PS4 the CPU for PCs and now GPUs are at least competitive
Nov 1, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Er PS5 lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well technically true anyways lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even mobil AMD chips are a lot better than they used to be
Nov 1, 2020 2:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Xboner and PS4 had AMD SoCs as well
Nov 1, 2020 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they were shitty
Nov 1, 2020 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol pile driver though.... I try not to think about those lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Never was an AMD fan in the past but they seem great right now
Nov 1, 2020 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Since Intel seems to be content sucking on dried up dog turds
Nov 1, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, Jaguar lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not Pile Driver
Nov 1, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still bad though
Nov 1, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jaguar ughhh lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Jaguar was the successor to Bobcat, which was the successor to Pile Driver IIRC
Nov 1, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Either way polished turds lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not something you wanted lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly I'm still impressed Sony could push so much out of them
Nov 1, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am amazed at the performance that devs squeeze out if then though
Nov 1, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess Xboner lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol jinx
Nov 1, 2020 2:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's seriously impressive for an APU from 2013 or whatever
Nov 1, 2020 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they really get some shit out of the new hardware
Nov 1, 2020 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More rays lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah definitely, in 3 or 4 years we're gonna see some impressive shit I expect
Nov 1, 2020 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flight simulator quality
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Road Rash Ray Traced
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: MS Flight Sim included, that's coming to Xboner/Sexbox at some point lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh yeah lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it'll run like utter ass on Xboner, but should look pretty on Sexbox lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they make a new Ace Combat
Nov 1, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm yes....
Nov 1, 2020 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ace Combat 7 was pretty good
Nov 1, 2020 2:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it even actually sold well, too
Nov 1, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are fun to play
Nov 1, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why they changed the name
Nov 1, 2020 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do hope to see AC7's VR stuff come to PC
Nov 1, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No Ace Combat 1 lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll be pretty crazy
Nov 1, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would enjoy that and a VR mech warrior?
Nov 1, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And a VR Pacific Rim game....
Nov 1, 2020 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: VR MS Flight Sim will be crazy, too
Nov 1, 2020 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should've signed up for that closed beta but I think they closed sign ups lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want a team based online mode VR Pacific Rim game
Nov 1, 2020 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Monster and giant robots lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pick up container ship use as bat?
Nov 1, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There's actually a game kinda like that IIRC
Nov 1, 2020 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget the name, but it's a VR mech kinda game like Pacific Rim
Nov 1, 2020 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs to have flawless controls
Nov 1, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Street Fighter and Mortal Kombat level
Nov 1, 2020 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/553880/Archangel_Hellfire__Enlist_FREE/ < Ah this
Nov 1, 2020 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free? Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just multiplayer
Nov 1, 2020 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is apparently dead now lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it has a paid single player
Nov 1, 2020 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll pirate it and check it out some day lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Design your mech or Kaiju
Nov 1, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of PC hardware, I've had my 3080 for about a month now and I still don't think I regret it yet lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh not until the 4080 lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With the new PSU I can push it to 2100mhz when boosting and 2055-2080 during gameplay
Nov 1, 2020 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And even then it will be great still lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 20gbps memory
Nov 1, 2020 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All the frames lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite being a Zotac card lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is interesting given it has a strict 320w power limit
Nov 1, 2020 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or around there anways
Nov 1, 2020 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wait for them to require like 128GBs of vram lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm half considering maybe flashing another VBIOS to fully unlock power limit, but I'll probably hold off until someone successfully does it and documents it lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I got a good binned card
Nov 1, 2020 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah hold off on any sort of OC or mod until you need the performance lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's all when undervolted, too lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or at least limited to 1v only lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is a modded BIOS for mine boosts like everything crazy high but F that lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was what fixed the whole "3080 crashing!" thing everyone was complaining about
Nov 1, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol unlimited power!!!!
Nov 1, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I heard that under specific circumstances it could just up power levels too fast and PSUs couldnt ramp up as quick
Nov 1, 2020 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So boom crash
Nov 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah not PSU related
Nov 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was the VRMs on the GPU itself
Nov 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably caused a condition where the GPU would suddenly want even more power
Nov 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah VRMs
Nov 1, 2020 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same reason though, the way Nvidia set up the boost tables was super aggressive
Nov 1, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too much lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So voltage kept fluctuating between like .8->1.2v and some caps couldn't filter the power quick enough lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So VRMs were getting "dirty" power and then bam crash
Nov 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Glad to see the 3070 doesn't seem to have that issue lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yet anyways 
Nov 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5900 should be a heater lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm kinda sorta half considering trading down to a 3070 TBH, just cuz I don't need 4k gaming lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I might wait and see how the 6800xt performs lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6900 you know you want it lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though from what I hear the RT cores are worse than Nvidia's
Nov 1, 2020 3:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I really care lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah like 40% slower
Nov 1, 2020 3:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then AMDs performance graphs during the livestream apparently had a disclaimer that the 6800xt and such had "rage mode and fancy CPU thing" enabled, so it may end up being that without those you get lower performance lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I was right about AMD having a DLSS thing in the works I saw lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would definitely explain how Sony and MS might be getting their "120fps 4k!!!!" performance claims, given that the GPUs in both are lower tier than the 6800 lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You also have to have like a 570 mobo or a 550 I think?
Nov 1, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a 5000 series cpu
Nov 1, 2020 3:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I think the right cooling and faster RAM?
Nov 1, 2020 3:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RAM probably doesn't matter
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same with cooling really lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldnt hurt lol
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as you're not overheating the CPU anyways
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - jatin: hello i need help
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the relevant section for help.
Nov 1, 2020 3:13 AM - jatin: with nintendo switch
Nov 1, 2020 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need help too but my last 3 therapists became raving lunatics....
Nov 1, 2020 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So now I just help others understand why homemade pudding should be used as lube.
Nov 1, 2020 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And other things they don't want you to know!!!!
Nov 1, 2020 3:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-rx-6800-rdna-2-graphics-card-ray-tracing-dxr-benchmarks-leak-out/
Nov 1, 2020 3:23 AM - jatin: hey can u make for switch a systemwipe.te script
Nov 1, 2020 3:23 AM - jatin: i need one thats working
Nov 1, 2020 3:24 AM - jatin: https://suchmememanyskill.github.io/guides/unbrick/#system-wipe
Nov 1, 2020 4:00 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 2, 2020)

Nov 1, 2020 4:02 AM - jatin: hello
Nov 1, 2020 4:23 AM - kenenthk: You say yohr hellos by saing fuck here
Nov 1, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Alleged-Qualcomm-Snapdragon-875-AnTuTu-AnTuTu-listing-paints-a-rosy-picture-of-the-upcoming-silicon.500883.0.html
Nov 1, 2020 4:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gourmia-Digital-French-Door-Air-Fryer-Toaster-Oven/458971752?irgwc=1&sourceid=imp_QtE1lAxIjxyLRLhwUx0Mo3bzUkE2h30dRTqJVo0&veh=aff&wmlspartner=imp_75107&clickid=QtE1lAxIjxyLRLhwUx0Mo3bzUkE2h30dRTqJVo0&sharedid=
Nov 1, 2020 4:29 AM - kenenthk: Gonna be 50 on the 4tg
Nov 1, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.carscoops.com/2020/10/datsun-280z-with-just-350-miles-sat-in-a-barn-for-44-years/amp/
Nov 1, 2020 5:43 AM - kenenthk: Usuck
Nov 1, 2020 6:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Today is daylight saving? 
Nov 1, 2020 6:56 AM - T-hug: Last sunday
Nov 1, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_ZmHwaqCxRY
Nov 1, 2020 9:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.libretro.com/index.php/work-in-progress-pcsx2-libretro-core-in-development/
Nov 1, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/10/31/us/florida-gator-weighed-1000-pounds-trnd/index.html
Nov 1, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free Game Ghost Busters on Epic https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/ghostbusters-the-video-game-is-the-real-ghostbusters-3/
Nov 1, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2020-10-30/apple-loses-450-billion-in-value-since-record-on-iphone-woes
Nov 1, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: People can't afford $1500 phones in the middle of a global economuc crisis? I am le shocked.
Nov 1, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: "Apple sales didn't meet forecasts"  nooooooo, how shocking  
Nov 1, 2020 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bad Apple no inoculation for you!!!!
Nov 1, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: That air frier / toaster oven looks neat.
Nov 1, 2020 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like having a toaster oven
Nov 1, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: There was a combo air frier / oven / rotisserie on sale a few months ago and I almost bought it. I was soooo tempted.
Nov 1, 2020 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if I just want to crisp up a handful of something instead of the full oven experience
Nov 1, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh like 20 minutes I get to go home
Nov 1, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 13 hours last night lol
Nov 1, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: Git that corona overtime pay.
Nov 1, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dKVYV2g
Nov 1, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah like 60 hours a week
Nov 1, 2020 11:45 AM - Veho: Green sus
Nov 1, 2020 12:22 PM - Flame: black sus
Nov 1, 2020 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mYFv7XT
Nov 1, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tfuv5VA
Nov 1, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: On Alderaan, maybe. But (at least) one Alderaan citizen lost their job that day.
Nov 1, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 1, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was she a citizen though?
Nov 1, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wasn't she pad Thais baby? lol
Nov 1, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Gained citizenship via adoption.
Nov 1, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Naturalized citizen.
Nov 1, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 1, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Later she would learn to fly in space with no ship!
Nov 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: The secret Jedi power: Force Ass Pull.
Nov 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: Known only to EU authors. When you get stuck in a corner, pull a new Jedi power out of your ass and boom, day is saved.
Nov 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: It's like the golden age Superman, pulling new superpowers out of their ass every other week.
Nov 1, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: https://www.superdickery.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/1506superweaving4go.jpg
Nov 1, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.prepsportswear.com/college/us/michigan/ann-arbor/concordia-university-cardinals?schoolid=2063723 < LOL
Nov 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, CUM, a very prestigious university
Nov 1, 2020 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 1, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: Is that where "summa cum laude" comes from?  
Nov 1, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S04ZkTv
Nov 1, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can just buy apparel that says "CUM" 
Nov 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/vb7dn5 < Ah yes, let me just buy a YOUTH FACE MASK
Nov 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That says
Nov 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CUM
Nov 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In white
Nov 1, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On it
Nov 1, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oozinator not included
Nov 1, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YdAIt4MgnHc
Nov 1, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reminds me I need to buy a couple more masks
Nov 1, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I have eagle holding arrows and stuff lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought like 4 of those but now I am bored with it
Nov 1, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy the CUM mask Psi 
Nov 1, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol If I could get away with it.... Lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They made one guard stop wearing his black lives matter mask
Nov 1, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda felt bad about that one. Really nothing wrong with that sentiment the ones burning down stores and looting ruined it though
Nov 1, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ironically he was fired a day or two ago and may be facing charges for an unrelated thing 
Nov 1, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S04ZkTv
Nov 1, 2020 2:20 PM - Veho: And half of those burning down stuff turned out to be right wing agitators. Funny, that.
Nov 1, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I mean, not "ha ha" funny.
Nov 1, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the whole thing was a mess
Nov 1, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sad really
Nov 1, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: "Complete clusterfuck" is more like it. :/
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: On an unrelated note, I'm sick.
Nov 1, 2020 2:34 PM - Veho: Sinus trouble, huge blob of phlegm collected in my throat riiight next to the G-spot. Breathing makes me gag.
Nov 1, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Covid?
Nov 1, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Allergies would be better
Nov 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was just reading a paper that seems to suggest viral load may determine if a covid case is severe or not
Nov 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: I think it's allergies. But my nose doesn't get runny, instead I just get sinus troubles.
Nov 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: So the bigger load you get, the more fucked you are? 
Nov 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: Makes sense.
Nov 1, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like catching it with just a couple of viruss vs a face full from a sneeze
Nov 1, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: Viruses multiply at a certain rate, our body kills them at a certain rate... Makes sense.
Nov 1, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Type O negative blood types seem to do better also high vitamin D diet helps too lol
Nov 1, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: Type O negative does slightly better, A negative slightly worse, but it's a matter of one or two percent, nothing lifesaving.
Nov 1, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jco3ODl.jpg
Nov 1, 2020 3:45 PM - Lilith Valentine: I miss Type O Negative
Nov 1, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WSk47rK.jpg
Nov 1, 2020 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: first time doing 3d modelling, i put "jdbye" on a replacement stand for my spigen phone case
Nov 1, 2020 4:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/n6q6d0xitvtupo5/Screenshot%202020-11-01%2017.42.27.png?dl=0
Nov 1, 2020 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9h6wpp78tg95pkr/20201101_174930.jpg?dl=0
Nov 1, 2020 5:53 PM - Opiup: hey
Nov 1, 2020 5:53 PM - Opiup: yo
Nov 1, 2020 6:17 PM - Chary: Yo
Nov 1, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qMtyFkh.mp4
Nov 1, 2020 7:03 PM - Memoir: Oy
Nov 1, 2020 7:15 PM - stephaniie: hi
Nov 1, 2020 7:15 PM - stephaniie: can i ask about ps4 homebrew ?
Nov 1, 2020 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the PS4 section,
Nov 1, 2020 7:25 PM - DinohScene: Or the Ask! Section
Nov 1, 2020 7:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Turkey month 
Nov 1, 2020 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't live in Turkey
Nov 1, 2020 9:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You don't have to live there 
Nov 1, 2020 9:49 PM - Veho: You can't have turkey outside of Turkey. It's the law.
Nov 1, 2020 9:54 PM - jamespoo: is there any site that shows a list of evey homebrew game emulator or program for the 3ds plz
Nov 1, 2020 10:11 PM - Ryccardo: no, tinydb may be the closest but it;s not omnicomprehensive
Nov 1, 2020 10:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aFIUAbL2cg
Nov 2, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!
Nov 2, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I never knew about that
Nov 2, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would not have helped me ever but still cool it existed
Nov 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamerant.com/watch-dogs-legion-algorithm-inappropriate-character/amp/
Nov 2, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the exclusive Epstein content, duh!
Nov 2, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/the-australian-platypus-is-the-latest-mammal-discovered-with-fluorescent-fur/amp
Nov 2, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom if it was a male Dr it would have been national news
Nov 2, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been playing Watch Dogs 1 before I play legion
Nov 2, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And whew is that game so fucking repetitive lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey for a "hacker GTA" it's not bad lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 1 or 2 or both I never played them lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey did you grab Ghost Busters on Epic?
Nov 2, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Free game lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, always grab the free Epic games lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should play that one sometime
Nov 2, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I played it on the Wii ages ago
Nov 2, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Save them all for when I am in a nursing home lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though apparently that had a different single player campaign than the 360/ps3/PC version lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was pretty ok though
Nov 2, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the Wii version is like the 3DS version I think
Nov 2, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was it on the 3DS 
Nov 2, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I played the PC one and PS3 one a little bit and the Nintendo versions a bit lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Nov 2, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK it was just the Wii and PS2 one that had the different campaign lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry PSP
Nov 2, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghostbusters:_The_Video_Game < No it wasn't lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol PSP not 3DS lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PPSSPP runs it fine just at like 350% normal speed....
Nov 2, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least on my phone lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I'll play it I'm sure lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder why they did PSP and not 3DS?
Nov 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they made it for the DS
Nov 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I assume that's why
Nov 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though it's a different game it seems lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eewww DS lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was also on the 2600 lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the NES but holy shit they are bad lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Nerd even made an episode about them
Nov 2, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the few times I dont think he was able to go over the top enough complaining about the NES version
Nov 2, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even keep a copy in my ROM sets
Nov 2, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might only be 32K or something but it drags the rest of the ROM set down a notch
Nov 2, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghost Busters II on the NES is better at least its kind of fun lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only way to play the first one and "enjoy" it would be to get locked in a small room with nothing but that game tbe NES and the TV with no other choice you could sort of at least learn to play it and maybe sort of like it....  I think they call it Stockholm's syndrome?
Nov 2, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Myself I probably would just bust the TV open enough to grab on to some wires and try to build a makeshift electric chair.... Lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/asktheexperts/371/should-buy-ddr4-ram-or-wait-for-ddr5-and-is-3200mhz-enough/amp.html
Nov 2, 2020 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "With all of that, if you are building now, go with DDR4, 3600MHz or higher, especially if you are on AMD, and I would personally recommend 4000MHz for modern systems." < Well that's just not accurate lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Zen 2 doesn't scale much at all past 3600mhz unless you really really tune the RAM lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose with Zen 3 coming up 4000mhz might be worth looking into, but I would wait for benchmarks first and just stick with 3200-3600 with good timings, not spending a ton extra on 4000mhz lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:04 AM - CompassNorth: I was never a fan of buying the best ram, way past the point of diminishing returns
Nov 2, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It just doesn't make economical sense after a certain point, yeah
Nov 2, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why everyone would recommend 3200mhz as the best "base" for Zen 2, after that the scaling starts to fall and after 3600mhz you might as well not bother unless you really know what you're doing and want to spend an hour tuning RAM and hoping you got a good die
Nov 2, 2020 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thefpsreview.com/2020/10/31/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-zen-3-receives-its-first-glowing-review-24-percent-faster-than-zen-2-predecessor/
Nov 2, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I went to 3600 in anticipation for a 5000 lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:11 AM - CompassNorth: From what I've seen the difference in ram is single digit performance
Nov 2, 2020 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but a digit here a digit there and it all adds up lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll depend on the workload, but yeah
Nov 2, 2020 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I suppose to be fair RAM prices have finally started to fall, so it's not a matter of like "pay $40 extra to get slightly faster RAM for a whole 4% performance improvement!" anymore like before 
Nov 2, 2020 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to get every drop of performance processing those panoramic photos of kens mom requires a lot of computer
Nov 2, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom 40 bucks for 4% seems like a steal lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Corsair has some 3600mhz LPXs going for basically the same as 3200mhz right now
Nov 2, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got an email yesterday or something that I skimmed and saw, was like $65 for 3600mhz vs $62 for 3200mhz or something lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At which point yeah for sure just go for higher
Nov 2, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah my new RAM was 3600 nice timings and 32GB for 155 bucks with RGB crap
Nov 2, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820236677?Description=DDR4%203600&cm_re=DDR4_3600-_-20-236-677-_-Product
Nov 2, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/corsair-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820233867?Description=DDR4%203200&cm_re=DDR4_3200-_-20-233-867-_-Product&quicklink=true
Nov 2, 2020 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Nov 2, 2020 2:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: BACK IN MY DAY WE HAD 100MHZ RAM AND WE WERE HAPPY
Nov 2, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it was single channel!!!
Nov 2, 2020 2:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And we walked five miles through snow to access it!
Nov 2, 2020 2:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly I remember when RAM was measured in time not Mhz lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get like some 64 NS RAM and mount those in a socket lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe it was ms hmmm its been a long time
Nov 2, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some guy just came in with broken ribs sounds like he getting raped lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im sure it hurts like a mofo though
Nov 2, 2020 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/11/02/battery-charging-test-shows-mi-10-ultra-charges-at-80w-and-not-120w/
Nov 2, 2020 3:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I unfortunately made the responsible adult decision to have my roof replaced first before I get my fold 2 
Nov 2, 2020 3:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had a bigass rain storm a week ago that helped damage more of my roof
Nov 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm "selling" that old 2003 Lincoln Aviator I had with the bad t****** to my dads work which will provide the funds for that lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh for fucks sake
Nov 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Transmission 
Nov 2, 2020 3:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn filters
Nov 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So hopefully that will be done within the next 2-3 weeks
Nov 2, 2020 3:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got the worst section tarped off now which helped a bit
Nov 2, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.space.com/amp/fireball-meteorite-organic-compounds
Nov 2, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that sucks
Nov 2, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I had my roof done like a few months back it sucked
Nov 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's not fun lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But ey babby and house first before Tom's playthings
Nov 2, 2020 3:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I really should have done it like 2-3 years ago instead of just patching some of it
Nov 2, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its fine is now sun roof lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 3, 2020)

Nov 2, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.space.com/amp/fireball-meteorite-organic-compounds
Nov 2, 2020 6:06 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pWqq0gs.png
Nov 2, 2020 6:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Oy5NJV
Nov 2, 2020 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://variety.com/2020/film/news/eddie-hassell-dead-dies-actor-the-kids-are-all-right-surface-1234821208/amp/
Nov 2, 2020 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inverse.com/entertainment/power-rangers-vs-freddy-krueger-fan-fiction-comic/amp
Nov 2, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now your playing with power!!!!
Nov 2, 2020 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/specializedtools/h6FvzCL
Nov 2, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FamrIS3
Nov 2, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lXpT3wn
Nov 2, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hov7SzH
Nov 2, 2020 10:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/a/ksA5Ybs 
Nov 2, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/nvidia-rtx-3080-vs-amd-radeon-rx-6800-xt
Nov 2, 2020 11:36 AM - Skelletonike: What do you guys think about this build?
Nov 2, 2020 11:36 AM - Skelletonike: https://pt.pcpartpicker.com/user/Skelletonike/saved/hX82mG
Nov 2, 2020 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: planning to buy those parts
Nov 2, 2020 11:45 AM - kenenthk: 1 more day until we go to war with china
Nov 2, 2020 11:59 AM - Skelletonike: ?
Nov 2, 2020 12:01 PM - Veho: Elections and whatnot.
Nov 2, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: One more day until civil war.
Nov 2, 2020 12:17 PM - Skelletonike: Oh? That will be fun.
Nov 2, 2020 12:17 PM - Skelletonike: I'm rooting for trump just because it will be fun.
Nov 2, 2020 12:17 PM - Skelletonike: =O
Nov 2, 2020 12:24 PM - Veho: Don't be a dick.
Nov 2, 2020 12:25 PM - kenenthk: I simply tell biden voters I voted for trump and trump supporters I voted for biden
Nov 2, 2020 12:29 PM - Skelletonike: I find trump amusing.
Nov 2, 2020 12:30 PM - Skelletonike: Heck, people voted for him because they wanted something different, and they got that x'D
Nov 2, 2020 12:30 PM - Skelletonike: I LOL'd harder than I should when trump won in 2016
Nov 2, 2020 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Vote for Veho
Nov 2, 2020 1:17 PM - Flame: i vote for you kenenthk
Nov 2, 2020 1:22 PM - Flame: for the lulz tho
Nov 2, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I voted for Trump like 20 or times hard to keep track lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:44 PM - Flame: oh noez
Nov 2, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell that to Biden voters they look like they are gonna have an aneurysm lol
Nov 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: It's going to be a close one, that's for sure.
Nov 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: is it?
Nov 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think if its too close the electoral college will just go Trump
Nov 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Flame: maybe Florida
Nov 2, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since most of them have money in oil and other considerations
Nov 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Once Biden threatened the oil industry and tax the rich kinda sealed his faye
Nov 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fate
Nov 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Looks like republicans are trying to dismiss all ballots that aren't cast on Nov 3rd, in person, at a poll site, and for Trump.
Nov 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You watch, I am like 90% sure Trump won...
Nov 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Flame: rookie mistake: never go after the money
Nov 2, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho it wont matter
Nov 2, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame you are so right....
Nov 2, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: The funny thing is, Biden is a fiscal conservative by most reckonings, he just doesn't come pre-lubed and pre-gaped for the corporations so he's dangerous to "the money".
Nov 2, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: so what you are saying Veho
Nov 2, 2020 2:04 PM - Flame: we are all doomed
Nov 2, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: Basically.
Nov 2, 2020 2:04 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W78jqH6skjI
Nov 2, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ycVrZY2.mp4
Nov 2, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: Social distancing level pro.
Nov 2, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66yH8RZSwUc
Nov 2, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fYET05T
Nov 2, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: "Nooooouuuuu~" Cat.
Nov 2, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/K3zisfc.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wheel chair access ramp, level impossible lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe if spiderman was in a wheel chair lol
Nov 2, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: Loading ramp for some truck or something?
Nov 2, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope so? lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Damn it i started a shit show in the shitbox and missed it
Nov 2, 2020 3:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ghgossip.com/50-cent-reacts-to-lil-wayne-endorsing-donald-trump/
Nov 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Skelletonike: Tsk.. philipine gunpla store I was talking with about ordering some kits started ignoring me. .-.
Nov 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just realized I have a lot of games in the epic game thing
Nov 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Skelletonike: All I wanted was to buy some cheap zoid model kits that don't exist over here. :'(
Nov 2, 2020 3:10 PM - kenenthk: And how many of yhem will you uninstall within 30 minutes
Nov 2, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9Ael6uW LOL
Nov 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk really most of them are great, I don't bother adding the crap ones.
Nov 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did just add Ghost Busters for free though lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iZm3njU.jpg well crap there goes my plans... lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:13 PM - kenenthk: The only thing I'm wxcited for this week has cussing out walmart at how fast their early black friday shit sold out
Nov 2, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5tyh37X.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Swear its almost creepy how walmarts app remembers purchases I made from 2016
Nov 2, 2020 3:16 PM - kenenthk: That I bought in store
Nov 2, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you seen my new boat???? Look closely!!!! https://imgur.com/gallery/6BGPEM5
Nov 2, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk they know what you did last summer!
Nov 2, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that sign is at the factory where they make Klingon disruptors?
Nov 2, 2020 3:20 PM - kenenthk: What if I buy a box of condoms and someone hacks into my account they'll know more about me then she does 
Nov 2, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A0od04x
Nov 2, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your an extra small "Tiny Tim" edition  lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: "She"? LOL
Nov 2, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: If you buy a box of condoms and someone hacks into your account, they will know that's the first box of condoms you bought in 20 years  ;O;
Nov 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/futuremark-launches-3dmark-directx-raytracing-benchmark-amd-nvidia-gpus/amp/
Nov 2, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Legit though thinking about it now.... I probably have only used like maybe 20 condoms? Usually the women I have been with use them like 1 maybe 2 times then they decide they want kids or something lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My DNA is part alien and therefore is not 100% compatible.... Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: So thats how you had your kids expred condoms?
Nov 2, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Do comdoms expire?
Nov 2, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no kids of my own kenenthk last of my line.
Nov 2, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they have a shelf life of like 18 months or something
Nov 2, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never keep them in your wallet lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: It should be 9 months
Nov 2, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or car
Nov 2, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk if they swallow condoms are not needed  lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: You know its a bad sign when your comdoms run away from you
Nov 2, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could have been your moms lunch lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Cumdoms
Nov 2, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum had his brothers for lunch a lot
Nov 2, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Wouldn't that make most women cannibals for swallowing babies
Nov 2, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BtTcuHrIgAAEZXX.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never got your red wings kenenthk?
Nov 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:54 PM - kenenthk: It goes into the mouth then 9 months later out the vag
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: That's... not how that works.
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Actually semen could just be on a vagina and 9 months later you could have special offier jimmy reporting for duty
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Over the lips and into the hips look out crib here it comes?
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: Except for that German tennis player dude.
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: Whose fling got pregnant from a blowjob.
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you veho let me use my imagination
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: "And that, kids, is how I met your mother."
Nov 2, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: Ah yes, Boris Becker.
Nov 2, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turkey baster surprise?
Nov 2, 2020 3:57 PM - kenenthk: A small slither of semen hit the vagina and thats how we got psi
Nov 2, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2001/feb/08/oliverburkeman
Nov 2, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im probably the result of genetic experiments during the cold war
Nov 2, 2020 3:58 PM - kenenthk: I do remember a story how a girl claimed to get pregnant in a pool because loose semen entered while swimming
Nov 2, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho it was a turkey baster lol
Nov 2, 2020 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Besides the fact you know bleach and stuff
Nov 2, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk thats almost as believable as a "virgin" birth....
Nov 2, 2020 4:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/girls-impregnated-swimming-in-pool/
Nov 2, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: at least zeus turned into animals and knocked chicks up... You know they where some freaky hos lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: Girl impregnated by a 3D porn movie?
Nov 2, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: "Accidentally ejaculated"
Nov 2, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides ejaculation in a pool ends up all weird looking....
Nov 2, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having done it a few times....  Lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Nov 2, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like a flem loogie that doesn't float or sink....
Nov 2, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/q2DJoAR.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It would be easier to list the places I havent had sex... Lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Your penis?
Nov 2, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never leave home without it lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: It's not detachable?
Nov 2, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Hes married so yes it is
Nov 2, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/byDiILrNbM4
Nov 2, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: Psi, Exactly!
Nov 2, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: 
Nov 2, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This song was popular when I was in highschool lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:09 PM - kenenthk: There's a song about what most of veho asks
Nov 2, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: Mostly.
Nov 2, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: I hunger
Nov 2, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wk4ftn4PArg this is the song that makes me think of kenenthk lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:12 PM - kenenthk: At least its biggie smalls
Nov 2, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: I could go for a deli sub
Nov 2, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6rzLZ9Bkhwo
Nov 2, 2020 4:21 PM - Veho: Backwards compatibility in consoles is thi weird phenomenon, because it didn't exist back in the day, but then one generation sort of supported its predecessor, and then every subsequent generation ABSOLUTELY FUCKING HAD TO or fanboys would bitch and moan.
Nov 2, 2020 4:21 PM - Veho: "Back in my day consoles had backwards compatibility" no they fucking didn't.
Nov 2, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OA8FrR0.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Uh yeah they did I was about to play my gameboy color games on my tv 
Nov 2, 2020 4:25 PM - Veho: I was just about to play my N64 games on my Gamecube.
Nov 2, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the Atari 7800 did it, and then the GBC in the late 90s, and then the PS2.
Nov 2, 2020 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Just last night I was going to play my wii u games on my uh...
Nov 2, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think 20 years ago with the PS2 counts as "back in my day" territory 
Nov 2, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course Nintendo home consoles were the outlier, given that they just do dumb goofy shit, but then all their portables did
Nov 2, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Bah. PC master race, everything is compatible with everything else, as it should be.
Nov 2, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
Nov 2, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure 80% of the ps5s library will be on PC
Nov 2, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But to say a console MUST ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO have BC is silly I think
Nov 2, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially given how complex hardware became after a certain point
Nov 2, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Xbox library is kinda already on pc from the gate lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course the PS5 is certainly capable of BC with their entire console library with it's own hardware
Nov 2, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: "Why have a cheaper console with dedicated hardware when you can have a much more expensive console with three sets of hardware, one native and two to run older gen games."
Nov 2, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you don't really need dedicated hardware anymore
Nov 2, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not counting Nintendo's potato systems anyways lol
Nov 2, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: Not even for PS4-PS5?
Nov 2, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: They're similar enough?
Nov 2, 2020 4:31 PM - kenenthk: Veho you're old just buy a streaming device 
Nov 2, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, they're just using a compatibility layer
Nov 2, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: I don't know, I'm out of the loop.
Nov 2, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: Like I said, PC gaming. Everything is x86.
Nov 2, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're both basically just x86 PCs, so it's relatively minor to get most games working
Nov 2, 2020 4:32 PM - kenenthk: I'll buy you a stadia for Christmas
Nov 2, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are some things that don't work apparently, VR titles seem to have issues, and then some games that did weird quirky stuff on PS4 I guess don't work
Nov 2, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: The only time I'd actually buy a vr headset is if devs actually support more aaa open world titles
Nov 2, 2020 4:34 PM - kenenthk: Rdr2 in vr may make it less boring
Nov 2, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GTAV with a hot coffee mod VR?
Nov 2, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5rysAET.mp4
Nov 2, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Mechwarrior fans would support VR pretty heavy
Nov 2, 2020 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flight Sim fans
Nov 2, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those two groups are used to spending crazy sums of money on stuff that has limited software support
Nov 2, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dating sim fans too
Nov 2, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: 
Nov 2, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: But yeah, Mechwarrior fans, flight sim fans, and train simulator fans. People who would spent TONS of money on peripherals for a single game.
Nov 2, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: https://www.desertcart.in/products/13490073-raildriver-desktop-train-cab-controller-with-ts16-full-download
Nov 2, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: https://thumbs.worthpoint.com/zoom/images1/1/0517/31/raildriver-desktop-cab-controller_1_e43a7bbd49ea4e574f1326bbb21996f0.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: https://ps2media.ign.com/media/news/image/densha/con_1.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, if you're not spending $9k on train DLC for Train Simulator, are you really even a gamer??
Nov 2, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/dlc/24010/Train_Simulator_2021/ < Just look at all that glorious DLC
Nov 2, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: Bah, if you don't accompany that with a $9k setup to play it on, you are a fucking casual.
Nov 2, 2020 5:10 PM - Veho: Dammit, Dinoh deleted a brilliant post I just made, _just_ because it quoted a post with hardcore furry porn. Dang. I woulda got so many likes  
Nov 2, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How are you supposed to level up when you have the staff CENSORING your amazing posts??
Nov 2, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: Geeze guys, can't a guy post two Pokeymans fucking without rustling everyone jimmies, sheesh?
Nov 2, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: YOUR RULES ARE STIFLING MY GENIUS, YOU FASCISTS!
Nov 2, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: ~Monkat,  Idon'tgiveafuck AD
Nov 2, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Monkat Nipple Liberation Front!
Nov 2, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: FREE THE NIPPLE!
Nov 2, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/6tDIbmK.jpg
Nov 2, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have this after all these years
Nov 2, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: Why the fuck would you keep that, Tom  
Nov 2, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: My poor brain had just started to heal.
Nov 2, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 2, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: scarred4lyfe
Nov 2, 2020 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been sitting in my "Random Images" folder on my PC for as long as time
Nov 2, 2020 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/ujhIUC7.png < Along with this thing Gahars made forever ago for reasons unknown to man
Nov 2, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: Well I have to admit, it's pretty random.
Nov 2, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: suprgamr232, now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time  
Nov 2, 2020 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been something like 8 years now since our lord and savior Vulpes Abnocto bestowed upon me the glorious title of Tom Bombadildo
Nov 2, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: It's a better name and you know it.
Nov 2, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, that's why I use it for every single thing I sign up for now ;O;
Nov 2, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, unless they ban dildo cuz god forbid a 10 year old go on the inter-porn and see the word dildo 
Nov 2, 2020 5:23 PM - Veho: Use dill-doh to circumvent that.
Nov 2, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: I miss Vulpes  
Nov 2, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VULPES COME BACK
Nov 2, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I miss Phoenix Goddess, she was funny 
Nov 2, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Nov 2, 2020 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't miss Valwin, he was cancer ;O;
Nov 2, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: Good riddance  ;O;
Nov 2, 2020 6:17 PM - Chary: BRING BACK TAEWONG
Nov 2, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO
Nov 2, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO TAEWONG
Nov 2, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BAD CHARY
Nov 2, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BRING BACK MONKAT
Nov 2, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NIPPLE LIBERATION FRONT GO!
Nov 2, 2020 6:40 PM - Memoir: TAEWONG PLS
Nov 2, 2020 6:50 PM - kenenthk: Bting back Psi
Nov 2, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.instagram.com/p/CHGJcV3BMVO/?igshid=rwu48lib8bdn
Nov 2, 2020 6:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JK6xRRH.mp4
Nov 2, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: "My asshole after Taco Bell" ~#1 comment on imgur, over 9000 upvotes.
Nov 2, 2020 7:03 PM - kenenthk: It's over 9000?
Nov 2, 2020 7:17 PM - Veho: Yes.
Nov 2, 2020 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 2, 2020 7:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.joe.co.uk/amp/food/burger-king-urge-you-to-get-a-mcdonalds-in-order-to-help-the-restaurant-industry-254787
Nov 2, 2020 7:37 PM - Veho: They had government subsidies to restaurants and a drive to order out to keep restaurants afloat during the lockdown.
Nov 2, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-53631611
Nov 2, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok, i need to make this. https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2884250
Nov 2, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: I thought people in the uk hated everyone
Nov 2, 2020 8:28 PM - Flame: fuck you ken we love everyone
Nov 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K0q79O7.mp4
Nov 2, 2020 8:38 PM - Veho: TRJ is that printed in one go? Or in several parts?
Nov 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: Ah, separate parts, the joints snap together.
Nov 2, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: But still, fucking impressive.
Nov 2, 2020 8:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, think something wrong with my pc.
Nov 2, 2020 8:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: My thumbnails, keep disappearing. 
Nov 2, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Well do you chew on them
Nov 2, 2020 8:57 PM - DinohScene: did you try turning it off and on again?
Nov 2, 2020 9:01 PM - kenenthk: You cant turn off fingernails
Nov 2, 2020 9:27 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, some google search said to clean thumbnail cache, it worked but quickly started causing problems again 
Nov 2, 2020 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Did you clean underneath the thumbnails?
Nov 2, 2020 9:52 PM - Veho: Hygiene is important.
Nov 2, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, USPS has finally picked up the RAM, and it's now on it's merry way to California
Nov 2, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if I'm lucky it'll catch fire before it shows up ;O;
Nov 2, 2020 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Tom Ramadildo
Nov 2, 2020 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope they get you good RAM this time lol
Nov 2, 2020 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom enter for this shiz lol https://www.newegg.com/insider/linus-tech-tips-review-build-giveaway/?cm_mmc=snc-youtube-_-insider-sweepstakes-_-linusreviewsbuild-_-nov2020
Nov 3, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could get a 2070 lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won, I would redistribute the parts... I would still have 2 PC's like I do now just all of them would be different lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2070 would replace the 1050 Ti in the living room lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU and Mobo would be in my room with my mobo going in the living room lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh shit they changed the GPU lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 EVGA XC lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So hmm yeah that would change things lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Already nearly a million entries, probably won't bother lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Enter it's easy lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides even if there is 200 million entries there is still a chance you could be "The One" lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I'm not that lucky ;O;
Nov 3, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have won a few contests online, just it's been ages since.... Last one was a free game from (Can't remember the web page) was SNES trivia lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: they gave me a choice of a Wii or a PS3 game, lol I picked Wii and returned it to Walmart for like 50 bucks in store credit lol
Nov 3, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/g-skill-pudding-keycaps-rgb/
Nov 3, 2020 12:59 AM - Sicklyboy: h
Nov 3, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That looks fucking dumb
Nov 3, 2020 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 3, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still miss my Logitech G910 
Nov 3, 2020 1:07 AM - Sicklyboy: https://i.imgur.com/jmKW6xT.png still running my ergodox!
Nov 3, 2020 1:07 AM - Sicklyboy: 5 years and counting
Nov 3, 2020 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: trying to print all that in one go would be an exercise in frustration (also, it's too big for pretty much any consumer 3D printer)
Nov 3, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Currently using this: https://gbatemp.net/review/ikbc-table-e-412-mechanical-keyboard.1062/ < With the keycaps of this > https://gbatemp.net/review/hyperx-alloy-origins-mechanical-keyboard.1281/
Nov 3, 2020 1:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that it couldn't be done, just the amount of postprocessing you would have to do in order to break the pieces apart/remove support structures holding them together would just not be worth the time
Nov 3, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The stock ones of the IKBC were too big vs what I used so swapping them to something slightly skinnier was nice lol
Nov 3, 2020 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: you need enough support so that the pieces stay firmly in place while printing, but then you need to remove all that afterwards so that the joints can move, and there's support structures everywhere on the inside and around the joints, and you can't get at them easily with a knife
Nov 3, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: more than likely pieces would bind together more than you would like, and there are so many individual joints, you could be spending hours upon hours or even days just freeing all the joints and removing the crap so they move smoothly
Nov 3, 2020 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: when you try to print sort of semi-hollow structures like that where the pieces aren't neatly arranged in a row, you get a lot of problems with stringing too
Nov 3, 2020 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it would be impressive to print it all in one piece sure but it's not worth anyone's time actually doing so
Nov 3, 2020 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: the end result would be worse, and it would be several times the postprocessing work


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 4, 2020)

Nov 3, 2020 4:12 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh is this 3d printer chat now?
Nov 3, 2020 4:12 AM - Sicklyboy: Because, uhh... my 8 printers would like to say hi
Nov 3, 2020 4:13 AM - Sicklyboy: Guys I today I learned that I can buy one-of-a-kind AI generated art and it's blowing my mind
Nov 3, 2020 4:13 AM - Sicklyboy: Sooo it turns out I will be the only person to ever own this - https://www.artaigallery.com/products/personally-invested
Nov 3, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol neat
Nov 3, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the AI generated inspirational posters lol
Nov 3, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inspirobot.me/
Nov 3, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inspirobot.me/
Nov 3, 2020 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/xyJnvXxRJn.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao ok that one is too good lol
Nov 3, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/xyJnvXxRJn.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure I can take many more lol
Nov 3, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/rare-yellow-turtle-spotted-for-only-second-time-looks-like-melted-cheese/
Nov 3, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/good-deals/2020/11/2/21542574/samsung-t7-usb-c-ssd-sandisk-microsd-apple-watch-airpods-pro-deal-sale-amazon-best-buy
Nov 3, 2020 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 400GB Sandisk MicroSD for 50 on Amazon right now
Nov 3, 2020 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/V0D7kkx2Pdo
Nov 3, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/5MJ4aaWaQuE I would buy a VR kit to play Airwolf VR.....
Nov 3, 2020 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: buy one anyway
Nov 3, 2020 7:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7nhvPvy.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 7:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, what megadrive game has good graphics? 
Nov 3, 2020 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm Super Mario World and Killer Instinct and Donkey Kong Country
Nov 3, 2020 7:37 AM - T-hug: Gunstar Heroes
Nov 3, 2020 7:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the thing everyone says first 
Nov 3, 2020 7:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Also those are not MEGADRIVE games Psi 
Nov 3, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lpl
Nov 3, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Umm Contra Hard Corps
Nov 3, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thunder Force III hmmm Castlevania
Nov 3, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Road Rash in my opinion
Nov 3, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fantasy Star IV or V I cant remember
Nov 3, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost any of the Disney games.
Nov 3, 2020 7:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Phantasy star? 
Nov 3, 2020 7:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the kind of name that invokes nightmare fuel. Tedious RPG games from sega.
Nov 3, 2020 7:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Thank goodness shining force exist. 
Nov 3, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes the last one on the Genesis was like 16MB or something huge for the time
Nov 3, 2020 7:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Those old games need a modern HD remakes like a decade ago 
Nov 3, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And yeah something like 160 hours to play it....
Nov 3, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just play Red Dead Redemption 2 instead lol
Nov 3, 2020 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That many hours with no extra side content, is ridiculous  
Nov 3, 2020 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Snails pace grindfest kinda of game.
Nov 3, 2020 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you had kids in the game and it added some replay value.... If you felt like 160 hours wasn't enough lol
Nov 3, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you would grind beat part of the game get married have kids and they would take over the quest lol
Nov 3, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grind with the kids and then the grandkids
Nov 3, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phantasy Star Generations or something
Nov 3, 2020 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantasy_Star_IV
Nov 3, 2020 7:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 3, 2020 7:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Generations of DOOM!
Nov 3, 2020 7:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/a/70rTSZo
Nov 3, 2020 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that one
Nov 3, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/LVPM4knmJX.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/211205/Phantasy_Star_IV_The_End_of_the_Millennium/
Nov 3, 2020 8:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mymodernmet.com/corgi-mixes/
Nov 3, 2020 8:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want to die three times 
Nov 3, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/8ReawngvPL.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 3, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic I rate Chrono Trigger as my favorite RPG of all time.... Probably because its short and to the point lol
Nov 3, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just enough grind to remind you its an RPG but not enough to make you pray for death 3 times
Nov 3, 2020 8:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well it shouldn't make me want to die 3 times.
Nov 3, 2020 8:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It should make me want to play it over and over. Not, once for 160 hours of tedious fetch quest, grinding.
Nov 3, 2020 8:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tried playing phantasy star many times, just get so bored cause how slow the characters move, how long it takes to level up how long it takes to get through a confusing dungeon littered with traps you can't avoid that damage you.
Nov 3, 2020 8:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The very first dungeon in phantasy star 2 is FOUR FLOORS with pitfalls and lots of dead ends, and you only have two characters at the star. 
Nov 3, 2020 8:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It also doesn't help random encounter rate is so ridiculous and enemies are no joke.
Nov 3, 2020 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 3, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones for you kenenthk https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/wGJgDAd8PQ.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/nqPkzzVJLg.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 9:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/NBP52zOB61.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Nov 3, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/hwnAwxItIUs
Nov 3, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cGB4PDY.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 9:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qEax3MS5NbM
Nov 3, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ah2DmVI
Nov 3, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: Veho
Nov 3, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SqCr0Vb
Nov 3, 2020 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need your opinions
Nov 3, 2020 10:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1rvtazvf71maud4/AADk2nlgNV32pZSq7afgPNW0a?dl=0
Nov 3, 2020 10:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: which color do you prefer?
Nov 3, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: Whitemix is more pleasing to the eye
Nov 3, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Purple and light green
Nov 3, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gives me 80s feels
Nov 3, 2020 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Wheres there green at?
Nov 3, 2020 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 3, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: dragon_cyan.png
Nov 3, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: I see more of a light blue but whatever
Nov 3, 2020 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is some low quality trash, even for aliexpress
Nov 3, 2020 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i plugged the plug in 2 or 3 times, and the jack broke
Nov 3, 2020 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: now it doesn't make contact
Nov 3, 2020 12:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: it works, there were 2 things wrong, the fan wasn't plugged in all the way (had like 1-2 mm to go so you'd think it'd still make contact) and apparently i need to probe the soldered bits of the barrel jack with my multimeter when i measure from the back, the rest of it doesn't measure anything, maybe it's enameled
Nov 3, 2020 12:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i don't have green 
Nov 3, 2020 12:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like the yellow and the cyan, i think i like the cyan more, but the yellow is more fitting, i'm still undecided... other guy liked yellow best
Nov 3, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r1uMhrX.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/11/03/0233230/apple-glasses-will-reportedly-use-sonys-cutting-edge-oled-micro-displays-to-deliver-real-ar-experience
Nov 3, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: tl;dr: Buy Sony's VR stuff, it's the same as Apple's but cheaper?  
Nov 3, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 3, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now what I want to know is how is this going to be different than Google Glasses?
Nov 3, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: It's going to cost $500 more?
Nov 3, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 3, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although now that Apple invented it, people will love it!
Nov 3, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: Yeah, I can't wait to see Google's cheap knockoff  
Nov 3, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nuts.com/
Nov 3, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/MDJ8m7nQPl.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one is for Tom lol https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/5y6LVLvnJW.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 3:49 PM - Veho: Strong "Meet the parents" vibe there  
Nov 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: I had the misfortune of watching an episode of one of our local TV shows, a "humorous dramatic show" as they like to call them here, AND IT IS FUCKING RETARDED.
Nov 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: It's not like Croats are incapable of humor, or that we have a different sense of humor, or that we are incapable of creating genuinely funny shows... it's that we flat out refuse to.
Nov 3, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: I think the biggest problem is the pacing and editing. Imagine a sitcom, but every scene lasts 20 minutes instead of two-three. Same script, same setup, same jokes... but it takes forever to tell them.
Nov 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a language thing?
Nov 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know a lot of comedy is timing
Nov 3, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am awake because of so many muscle cramps  training so hard these days
Nov 3, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: It's not a language thing, we have a few sitcoms and comedies that were really good, it's just editing.
Nov 3, 2020 4:07 PM - Veho: I think the problem is that most of our directors are theater directors and they are incapable of creating scenes shorter than one act.
Nov 3, 2020 4:08 PM - Veho: "Hey guys, you know you can cut away at any time? You don't have to keep the camera rolling after the punchline."
Nov 3, 2020 4:09 PM - Veho: But nah.
Nov 3, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: Eat magnesium, Psi.
Nov 3, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: It helps with cramps.
Nov 3, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: Just don't eat too much because it also helps with constipation  
Nov 3, 2020 4:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm printing the first 5 neck pieces for that dragon
Nov 3, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: Nice.
Nov 3, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: The reason I asked if the dragon was printable in one piece is because of that octopus that's printable in one piece and everyone and their grandma is printing them.
Nov 3, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91Ojxu%2BHxBL._SL1500_.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just ate a few hundred mgs of potassium and magnesium llln
Nov 3, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: The recommended daily intake for magnesium is 500mg, and if you have cramps you should take more.
Nov 3, 2020 6:02 PM - Veho: I promise I'm not trying to give you diarrhea.
Nov 3, 2020 6:02 PM - Veho: 
Nov 3, 2020 6:38 PM - Cristianp1986: Hi
Nov 3, 2020 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 3, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: Fuck off ken.
Nov 3, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: Did you vote?
Nov 3, 2020 7:10 PM - kenenthk: No
Nov 3, 2020 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Cause fuck American leadership
Nov 3, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: My phone crashed as I say that they're watching me
Nov 3, 2020 7:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SLEZwLu.mp4
Nov 3, 2020 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i may have seen that octopus
Nov 3, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JgHvvSN.mp4
Nov 3, 2020 8:33 PM - Teto_chan: hey, can someone help me? I wanna get homebrew on my dsi so I can get roms on it, but I've never used homebrew before and don't know where to start.
Nov 3, 2020 8:34 PM - Teto_chan: I have an sd card that works for the ds, but I have no idea how to use homebrew.
Nov 3, 2020 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Buy an r4i gold cart
Nov 3, 2020 9:09 PM - T-hug: https://imgur.com/gallery/rgMWmY7
Nov 3, 2020 9:17 PM - wonkeytonk: I've been wondering something about how to fix a problem in WiiVC inject
Nov 3, 2020 9:17 PM - wonkeytonk: when I run The Last Story on USB Loader GX on a normal Wii, it runs perfectly
Nov 3, 2020 9:18 PM - wonkeytonk: but when I do it on USB Loader OR VCinject on my Wii U, it lags and looks worse
Nov 3, 2020 9:18 PM - wonkeytonk: I checked the compatibility list. It doesn't help. How do I get tit to run better on Wii U?
Nov 3, 2020 9:49 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Nov 3, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: gotem
Nov 3, 2020 10:05 PM - kenenthk: If you want your wii u to run better get it a treadmill
Nov 3, 2020 10:10 PM - Veho: Is your refrigerator running?
Nov 3, 2020 10:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UoeaxPf.mp4
Nov 3, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but if it were I'd vote for it
Nov 3, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 3, 2020 10:24 PM - Veho: kek
Nov 3, 2020 10:30 PM - Veho: I'm going to bed. You Yanks better have your shit in order by the time I get up.
Nov 3, 2020 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We won't, the whole election thing isn't over until December ;O;
Nov 3, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: You meant to say we better make sure gun shops are fully stocked
Nov 3, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: So we can loot them
Nov 3, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/5y6LVLvnJW.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://politics.slashdot.org/story/20/11/03/2225238/election-hoax-spreading-through-text-messages-in-michigan
Nov 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-400-the-70-desktop-pc/ < Huh, that's interesting
Nov 3, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a modern C64 or ZX Spectrum and other such old PCs lol
Nov 3, 2020 11:55 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgflip.com/38y9f3.jpg
Nov 3, 2020 11:59 PM - MrJ69: Hi
Nov 4, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah that thing looks super interesting to me lol
Nov 4, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they increased the stock clocks of the CPU to 1.8ghz from 1.5, which is also neat
Nov 4, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Relatively powerful, cheap, open. It hits all the right buttons the C64 did in its day.
Nov 4, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess they must have a little heatsink/fan in there
Nov 4, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 4, 2020 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I still have mine OC'd to 2ghz lol
Nov 4, 2020 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/raspberry-pi-400-teardown-and-review < Oh hey yeah they did put a big ol' heatsink in it, and it's not just a stock Pi 4 PCB with some extenders to make it all fit it's actually a custom board lol
Nov 4, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-400GB-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B074RNRM2B/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=400GB+MicroSD+card&qid=1604448688&sr=8-3
Nov 4, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toss one of those in lol
Nov 4, 2020 12:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wAkY24eCGhc
Nov 4, 2020 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Answer me psi
Nov 4, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-s-Ryzen-5-5600X-is-allegedly-spotted-running-at-6GHz-via-CPU-Z.501631.0.html
Nov 4, 2020 12:47 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XGJ9G4B/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_dlC_bOFOFbRDR10N0 this is actually a cool idea
Nov 4, 2020 1:12 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.tmz.com/2020/11/03/lil-wayne-girlfriend-breaks-up-dumped-trump-endorsement/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 5, 2020)

Nov 4, 2020 4:40 AM - SG854: I spent money
Nov 4, 2020 4:41 AM - SG854: Please forgive me
Nov 4, 2020 4:41 AM - SG854: Wallet
Nov 4, 2020 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a pizza and wings lol door dash and tip 60 bucks 
Nov 4, 2020 5:27 AM - kenenthk: You tipped 60 bucks for wing
Nov 4, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks pretty good lol
Nov 4, 2020 5:32 AM - kenenthk: The give me an attitude over not tipping i tell them to stop being a little bitch and look up the definition of a tip
Nov 4, 2020 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Knowing psi it was probably a cute little midget tbat delivered it
Nov 4, 2020 5:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After further review Pizza was a 7 out of 10 good but far from great and no way worth what I paid lol
Nov 4, 2020 5:57 AM - kenenthk: What place
Nov 4, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someplace called Zeins
Nov 4, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Local pizza slash middle eastern food
Nov 4, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the other stuff would be better lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.zeinpizza.com/Home.html
Nov 4, 2020 6:03 AM - kenenthk: I don't want to know what the other stuff is
Nov 4, 2020 6:03 AM - kenenthk: They're open 5pm to 6am werid hours
Nov 4, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol perfect for vampire
Nov 4, 2020 6:04 AM - Sicklyboy: NJ legalized recreational marijuana wooooo
Nov 4, 2020 6:04 AM - kenenthk: Ship me some 
Nov 4, 2020 6:05 AM - Sicklyboy: That's illegal
Nov 4, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still federal not legal lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:05 AM - kenenthk: I'll throw in one of psis midgets
Nov 4, 2020 6:05 AM - Sicklyboy: I got my medical card a few weeks ago
Nov 4, 2020 6:05 AM - Sicklyboy: It's been quite nice
Nov 4, 2020 6:05 AM - kenenthk: Lucky bastard
Nov 4, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump gonna win lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:06 AM - Sicklyboy: Shit's fucking expensive though jesus christ
Nov 4, 2020 6:06 AM - kenenthk: I could use some might be undergoing thelatomy surgery
Nov 4, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only good weed the dirt ditch weed is still cheap lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They gonna remove your vagina kenenthk  lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:07 AM - kenenthk: thalamotomy surgery
Nov 4, 2020 6:07 AM - Sicklyboy: Already made edibles. chocolate chip cookies, strong as fuck. And delicious
Nov 4, 2020 6:08 AM - kenenthk: I don't wine ans cry when I get made fun of 
Nov 4, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly open the baked baker cooking company
Nov 4, 2020 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Imagine rhe tax come January when bidens in office 
Nov 4, 2020 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:11 AM - kenenthk: All I had were some air fryed pizza rolls today which i recommend 10/10
Nov 4, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sGUNPMPrxvA
Nov 4, 2020 6:13 AM - kenenthk: I gotta force myself to be up so I can strike that 65" for 230 come 6pm you know fuckers are going to outsell it within the hour
Nov 4, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: [COLOR=][/COLOR]https://youtu.be/qcwPIUBMB9U
Nov 4, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try for one of those too kenenthk im making enough money today to buy one lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:19 AM - kenenthk: Kind of confused why theres no component ports on it but whatever
Nov 4, 2020 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Costs
Nov 4, 2020 6:22 AM - kenenthk: Cant really say it wouldnt be like $5 to solder in component ports
Nov 4, 2020 6:23 AM - kenenthk: Do wish the panel was 120hz I'd spend an extra 100
Nov 4, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No probably more like 50 cents but the chip for converting the signal could be like 5 bucks maybe?
Nov 4, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For just video like movies and stuff 60Hz is fine the EU was on 50Hz in ancient times
Nov 4, 2020 6:27 AM - kenenthk: Yeah not a smart move to go with 60hz with next gen consoles coming this year
Nov 4, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Most 120hz 65" are like $99999999999
Nov 4, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Console peasants don't count 
Nov 4, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They too poor to buy a modern PC why would they spend mondo bucks on 120Hz TVs lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:29 AM - kenenthk: Dont tell tom all my panels are 60z or he'll burry me with a rusty shovel 
Nov 4, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All my stuff is 60Hz for now lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Ramz is most importsnt about pcs 
Nov 4, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for mega tasking yes 
Nov 4, 2020 6:32 AM - kenenthk: Porn hup and megaupload idnt that much if a task
Nov 4, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mega tasking is like editing a video and like 8 chrome tabs and video chat with your mom at the same time
Nov 4, 2020 6:34 AM - kenenthk: My only reason to upgrade would be audio production but eh even then ut doesn't need that much ram alone
Nov 4, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/yZedq5ZwJn.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 6:35 AM - kenenthk: I use like 10 year old audio software and a hub interface so even mlst weak pcs can produce music
Nov 4, 2020 6:35 AM - kenenthk: Inless i wanna export in like wav and flac but fuck all that
Nov 4, 2020 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Do like gmals new notification image confused me on wtf it was
Nov 4, 2020 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidauthority.com/nokia-4k-android-tv-1174288/
Nov 4, 2020 7:02 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ToFk0kwrN9k
Nov 4, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: The wall will be great and erect
Nov 4, 2020 7:49 AM - Veho: I thought I told you fuckers to have your shit together by the time I wake up! This is fucking bullshit.
Nov 4, 2020 7:58 AM - kenenthk: You're actually still asleep and dont realize it
Nov 4, 2020 8:00 AM - Veho: I hope so.
Nov 4, 2020 8:06 AM - kenenthk: Try cleansibg your thoughts with porn
Nov 4, 2020 8:37 AM - Veho: I can't    https://i.imgur.com/PrXSyDG.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 8:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Woah, veho is mad 
Nov 4, 2020 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: nokia TVs? what's next? nokia making a game console?
Nov 4, 2020 8:49 AM - kenenthk: Stfu Veho is always mad its in his blood
Nov 4, 2020 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Noki made snake you dummy 
Nov 4, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: And you could technically count the n gauge
Nov 4, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Whatever the hell its called
Nov 4, 2020 8:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: home console
Nov 4, 2020 8:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: but sure the n-gage was nice
Nov 4, 2020 8:56 AM - kenenthk: I better be able to shoot my nokia tv or i want a refund
Nov 4, 2020 8:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nvidia shield tv when? 
Nov 4, 2020 8:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have one
Nov 4, 2020 8:58 AM - Veho: Nokia didn't make Snake, they ported it.
Nov 4, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Trump: "We will implement Nokia technology with our fully upgraded US army bullet proof vests. Very good."
Nov 4, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: Or did Nokia hold the guy who made it at gun point to claim it as their own?
Nov 4, 2020 9:00 AM - Veho: Also possible.
Nov 4, 2020 9:03 AM - kenenthk: They made a billion alone on their flip phones so why not
Nov 4, 2020 9:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: who made snake?
Nov 4, 2020 9:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: 1976 arcade game eh
Nov 4, 2020 9:07 AM - kenenthk: A guy that understands reproduction
Nov 4, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: Snake – The first published by Nokia, for monochrome phones. It was programmed in 1997 by Taneli Armanto of Nokia and introduced on the Nokia 6110.
Nov 4, 2020 9:08 AM - kenenthk: So in a sense I was right
Nov 4, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Genital jousting is like Snake II
Nov 4, 2020 9:25 AM - Veho: Docking.
Nov 4, 2020 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/1DerzG8Re0.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/3Ee3npm60q.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 9:42 AM - kenenthk: Psi
Nov 4, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenchan
Nov 4, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Answer my question
Nov 4, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: OK but if you want my opinion, balls in your mouth tasting great seems kinda gay
Nov 4, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: Depends on how you marinate them and i am low on stock
Nov 4, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: I recommend pioneer womans marinara
Nov 4, 2020 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Never knew there was a Christmas story 2
Nov 4, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its terrible
Nov 4, 2020 11:30 AM - Veho: Do they shoot anyone's eye out?
Nov 4, 2020 11:31 AM - kenenthk: Main plot Ralphy wants to get laid basically
Nov 4, 2020 11:33 AM - Veho: That's the plot of many movies.
Nov 4, 2020 11:34 AM - Veho: It released 30 years after the first, they should have made it with Ralph's kids this time.
Nov 4, 2020 11:34 AM - Veho: A sort of generational thing.
Nov 4, 2020 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Dunno its kind of fun to see them almost being adults
Nov 4, 2020 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Maybe when trumps our of office in 2024 there can be a part 3 ralphy looses income
Nov 4, 2020 11:36 AM - Veho: That ship has sailed.
Nov 4, 2020 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Not original cast
Nov 4, 2020 11:37 AM - Veho: Speaking of Christmas movies, there's an upcoming movie where Mel Gibson plays a retired Santa.
Nov 4, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: "Fatman"
Nov 4, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: The plot is just too bizarre.
Nov 4, 2020 11:39 AM - kenenthk: Adam sandle stars in Go orange 4 more years
Nov 4, 2020 11:39 AM - kenenthk: Sandler
Nov 4, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: Santa works with the US military, and there's an assassin out to kill him.
Nov 4, 2020 11:40 AM - Veho: Adam Sandler's movies suck.
Nov 4, 2020 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Click was the only one I enjoyed and funny people
Nov 4, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: I enjoyed Bulletproof, but that was a Damon Wayans movie.
Nov 4, 2020 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Seth rgoan did help make funny people
Nov 4, 2020 11:44 AM - Veho: So basically Sandler is good in other people's movies.
Nov 4, 2020 11:45 AM - kenenthk: Thats most actors who only had 1 hit movie
Nov 4, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: Sandler has a ton of movies that aren't huge hits but are financially successful.
Nov 4, 2020 11:49 AM - Veho: He has this cult following that keeps buying his movies.
Nov 4, 2020 11:49 AM - kenenthk: Streams most will watch just because its sandler
Nov 4, 2020 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: sandler was good in the cobbler
Nov 4, 2020 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: or maybe it's more that it was a good movie despite him
Nov 4, 2020 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno if he added anything to the movie, but it was pretty good
Nov 4, 2020 12:38 PM - kenenthk: The only thing about sandler is he just always feels the same in movies nothing original about gis characters
Nov 4, 2020 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's true
Nov 4, 2020 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: but jim carrey is the same
Nov 4, 2020 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: jim carrey is just an interesting character, and adam sandler isn't
Nov 4, 2020 12:48 PM - kenenthk: He at least focused mire on sequals where sandler tried making a beand new everything every other year
Nov 4, 2020 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Most of carreys unique characters just stuck to one movie
Nov 4, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-first-state-decriminalize-hard-drugs-heroin-cocaine.amp
Nov 4, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Get them spoons out of retirement
Nov 4, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/tTlWjLhqfKk
Nov 4, 2020 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Ah bidens up 21 electoral votes
Nov 4, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePSuzeXYnM4
Nov 4, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: He's up a few votes but that can all flip and everything still hinges on the few critical states that are still being counted.
Nov 4, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the smaller states will finish first
Nov 4, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the larger ones with the most electoral votes
Nov 4, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: I thought Florida was one of the larger states, but it finished one of the first?
Nov 4, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the secret vote will happen that actually decides the election
Nov 4, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: At the end of the day your vote means shit its all up to colleges on how well they want to rig something
Nov 4, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho in the past Florida had a hard time with vote counting so after much ridicule they straightened it out
Nov 4, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: Why are some result pages giving Biden 238 votes while others are still at 224? Trump is at 213 on both.
Nov 4, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: For example The Guardian VS BBC?
Nov 4, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: https://www.theguardian.com/international
Nov 4, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/election/us2020/results
Nov 4, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Probably dont have an editor that gives enough of a fuck about it
Nov 4, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta have plausible deniability
Nov 4, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: I hunger
Nov 4, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You see the oil companies and rich people and others gotta rig it lol
Nov 4, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Ttump pays oil company 1billion to win election
Nov 4, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/live-updates/eletion-night-2020-live-coverage/
Nov 4, 2020 1:58 PM - kenenthk: If trump is so set on hos fake news lingo why doesnt he write a bill stating fake information can lead to federal court disputes
Nov 4, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk nahhh Biden said he was going to attack "big oil" so yeah....
Nov 4, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: So he's gone.
Nov 4, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Gone but not forgotten
Nov 4, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Just like his career
Nov 4, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it still may well be Biden. Most states still haven't counted mail-in ballots yet, most of which will likely be for biden
Nov 4, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fact that it's this close though is fucking dumb
Nov 4, 2020 2:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: people are saying biden
Nov 4, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why trump is trying to declare he won now and get states to stop counting votes
Nov 4, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz hes well aware there are millions of Biden votes just sitting in the mail ballots
Nov 4, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: He's been attacking mail-in ballots for months now, despite the fact he voted by mail himself.
Nov 4, 2020 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Hard to say everyone thought Hillary had a clear win streak also
Nov 4, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: But his speech last night was fucking criminal.
Nov 4, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/DpPznw59P7.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump is probably gonna win lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I can only imagine people placing million dollar bets on this election
Nov 4, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So close lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you want to start a pool lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Taking bets PM for link
Nov 4, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50-50 odds place your bets! Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Swear next election I'm paying for a site that takes bets on elections
Nov 4, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: You're from Canada eh? No worries
Nov 4, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thank you for reminding me to take magnesium and potassium cramps stopped like 30 minutes after taking them 500mg magnesium and like 600mg potassium lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: Nice  
Nov 4, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy crap built a bunch of muscle while sleeping though
Nov 4, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Lol old people problems
Nov 4, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im pushing hard lol kenenthk right now I probably bench like 400 pounds no problem
Nov 4, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Its ok trump probably has a celler filled of ensure
Nov 4, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: No ones going to debate that either
Nov 4, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This election was about who was less senile lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well we already know he's got drawers full of Sudafed lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: A swallow of Sudafed is a bright and happy day
Nov 4, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Gonna try some mozzarella stuffed burgers in the air fryer for dinner
Nov 4, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Noice.
Nov 4, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: I want to try the "impossible cheeseburger pie".
Nov 4, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: I have some mozzarella thats been sitting in the fridge for like a month but with this election who cares if you die
Nov 4, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: 
Nov 4, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: If it smells like milk its ok
Nov 4, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: if its green its ok if its black, orange or white and fuzzy throw it away
Nov 4, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: If it's green scrape it a bit.
Nov 4, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the molds also might cure covid
Nov 4, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: But I'm trying to die jd thats the point 
Nov 4, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: Might cure life, too.
Nov 4, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho or or... You could trip balls!!! Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Rye bread used to occasionally do that
Nov 4, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: I got thrown in jail for eating moldy cheese
Nov 4, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: Ergot?
Nov 4, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: My bread eating habits are horrible I'll buy a loaf then when i want some it molds
Nov 4, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: For a truly refreshing time, it's hallucinatory mold time!
Nov 4, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.quora.com/Can-you-trip-on-mouldy-Rye-bread
Nov 4, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Hallucinations are the best time to fuck your neighbors girlfriend
Nov 4, 2020 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make your own bread, duh ;O;
Nov 4, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: Yes crispy toasted air fried bread
Nov 4, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if I use my family secret bread recipe is that in bread?
Nov 4, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Bake at 400 degrees for an hour
Nov 4, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Go back to bed psi
Nov 4, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 325
Nov 4, 2020 2:28 PM - kenenthk: All in favor of throwing psi in a padded room?
Nov 4, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: Hallucinations are the best time to fuck your neighbour's couch.
Nov 4, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And think its a girl
Nov 4, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: I fuck his couch sober
Nov 4, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well it doesn't scream and slap you...
Nov 4, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: He does sadly
Nov 4, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: How long do you even put patties in the damn thing
Nov 4, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://generated.inspirobot.me/a/8Rea2wNyJL.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: The neighbour's couch:
Nov 4, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: https://www.moillusions.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/tumblr_mgsxxygsn11rxw08ro1_500.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: 375 4 minutes each side seems rare
Nov 4, 2020 2:33 PM - Veho: Very much so.
Nov 4, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: I want that piano game for the DS that came with a piano controller.
Nov 4, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: I would fiddle around with it for a few days and then give up but I still _want_ it.
Nov 4, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Is there any homebrew that uses that controller? I wonder.
Nov 4, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a midi controller homebrew thing on the DS IIRC, maybe that did?
Nov 4, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-DS-Spiel-Easy-Piano-Klaviatur-NEU-OVP/293065295055
Nov 4, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: Fucking tempting...
Nov 4, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: I know I wouldn't get my money's worth out of it before I abandon it but still.
Nov 4, 2020 3:20 PM - kenenthk: I'll be sure to hit buy now
Nov 4, 2020 3:23 PM - Veho: Enjoy your tiny piano, ken  
Nov 4, 2020 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Its ok you can buy it for 60 ;O
Nov 4, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll go great with his micro cock
Nov 4, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 4, 2020 4:39 PM - Veho: "Songs you can play with one finger"
Nov 4, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Tom really is obsessed with the size of my penis
Nov 4, 2020 4:45 PM - kenenthk: All you gotta do is ask to look at it and I'll oblige you know
Nov 4, 2020 5:05 PM - dwain12435: Just look at his name. He appears to be a LOTR fan with a thing for fake penises.
Nov 4, 2020 5:06 PM - Veho: Clearly. He is clearly obsessed with dongs, as evident from his own username that he gave himself, to use, on this site, when he registered.
Nov 4, 2020 5:07 PM - kenenthk: LOTR LGBTQ porn could be the reason for the increase in ram speeds
Nov 4, 2020 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Gotta have extra render times for orcs giving it to frodo from the back
Nov 4, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: I.e. ramming him.
Nov 4, 2020 5:10 PM - Veho: Hence the extra RAM.
Nov 4, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Needs 128gb to load the land of morporn
Nov 4, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: One does not simply walk there.
Nov 4, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: Because walking is difficult after all that ramming.
Nov 4, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: After all that ramming we had to ride giant birds that could fly us there to the first place but we like our rammings and needs a break
Nov 4, 2020 5:17 PM - kenenthk: The one ryzen 9 is the entire cause of all of this poor psi it confined him Gollum
Nov 4, 2020 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The eye of sore ass
Nov 4, 2020 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gnadmilf The White
Nov 4, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: Gonad-alf the White?
Nov 4, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: Grind-milf the White?
Nov 4, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EGrand Milf lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZKbSKRBc0Xg
Nov 4, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This video lol
Nov 4, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Balldesmear the great
Nov 4, 2020 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Largeolass the elf
Nov 4, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: Large-of-ass?
Nov 4, 2020 7:02 PM - Veho: Gimme the dwarf.
Nov 4, 2020 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho just get a real keyboard, you can't play anything with just one octave 
Nov 4, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT AN OCTAVE IS, WHAT WOULD I DO WITH A REAL KEYBOARD?
Nov 4, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: My bread eating habits are horrible I'll buy a loaf then when i want some it molds
Nov 4, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: what you do is buy frozen buns
Nov 4, 2020 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: even more reason to start learning Veho
Nov 4, 2020 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Vehos buns takes up too much room on the freezer
Nov 4, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-20-gb-graphics-card-specs-leak/amp/
Nov 4, 2020 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, it's fun
Nov 4, 2020 7:04 PM - Veho: Do me on the washing machine and leave the freezer free.
Nov 4, 2020 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i barely use the one i have so i shouldn't be talking
Nov 4, 2020 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: but
Nov 4, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: I want dirty clothes not clean ones
Nov 4, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: TRJ, my brainmeats are too squishy to start learning music.
Nov 4, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Escpecially if it involves any sort of effort.
Nov 4, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Accidentally washed your dirty panty collection?
Nov 4, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Is it normal for fat people to have evasive diarrhea its been a minute since i use to be fat
Nov 4, 2020 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm familiar with diarrhea but what's evasive diarrhea?
Nov 4, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: Evasive?
Nov 4, 2020 7:07 PM - kenenthk: When it lingers across the home
Nov 4, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Explosive?
Nov 4, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: like you're about to shit yourself but when you go to the toilet suddenly you don't need to anymore?
Nov 4, 2020 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's gone back in?
Nov 4, 2020 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Leaves a trail of defeat
Nov 4, 2020 7:08 PM - kenenthk: I mean I'm a rapper and i even know what an octave is
Nov 4, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't...
Nov 4, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i at least always make it to the toilet
Nov 4, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't always manage to sit down though
Nov 4, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: before it happens
Nov 4, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: https://geeky.org/otun-flicking-device/
Nov 4, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Like when you lay down think its a fart but it leaks out and feel ashamed seeing a stain in your underwear
Nov 4, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A rapper stuck on the crapper cant go pop a cap in your ass I need toilet paper to get this corn off my ass
Nov 4, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hoVEybT.mp4
Nov 4, 2020 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Stop being obsessed with things that hurt you veho
Nov 4, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://charlieintel.com/report-black-ops-cold-war-ps5-box-says-285gb-space-needed/63969/?amp
Nov 4, 2020 7:20 PM - kenenthk: It would be cool to see m$ release games on 1tb expansion slots itd be like having carts again
Nov 4, 2020 7:23 PM - Veho: Fuck.
Nov 4, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At one point I thought carts would come back in style but so far nope
Nov 4, 2020 7:23 PM - Veho: Yeah why not just release terrabyte games, why the fuck not.
Nov 4, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like MicroSD style
Nov 4, 2020 7:23 PM - Veho: Because it's not like 90% of it is padding and bullshit.
Nov 4, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: people make some weird weapons.... calling it self defense is pushing it though
Nov 4, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta have the 8000 "DLC" costumes lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: Show me the weapons, TRJ.
Nov 4, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tazer Dildo?
Nov 4, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too shockong?
Nov 4, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: Adds a little tingle.
Nov 4, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yfk-a1JZMbU
Nov 4, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm cattle prod 3 part staff?
Nov 4, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: Tazer-chucks.
Nov 4, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three-section_staff
Nov 4, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One lf the few weapons I have never tried....
Nov 4, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: Yes Psi we've watched kung fu movies.
Nov 4, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet I could figure out how to hurt myself in seconds lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a pair of jun chuck as a kid those where kind of fun lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:36 PM - Veho: All those flaily chainy segmenty weapons and more dangerous to the wielder than to the opponent.
Nov 4, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nun
Nov 4, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly
Nov 4, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still good to familiarize yourself with them but better off with a gun or knife lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a rusty spoon
Nov 4, 2020 7:44 PM - kenenthk: They could make enabled wifi carts send the updates there save game slots for you know internal hard drives
Nov 4, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi and his Hew chucks
Nov 4, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Jew
Nov 4, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Fuck psi
Nov 4, 2020 7:46 PM - kenenthk: I know one thing this powder you recommended better be good or I'm sending my columbian children at your doorstep
Nov 4, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/new-benchmark-shows-amd-ryzen-9-5950x-overclocked-to-59ghz
Nov 4, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Stop ignoring my threats 
Nov 4, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its good kenenthk you will love it
Nov 4, 2020 7:52 PM - kenenthk: Will it make my penis bigger so tom can stop complaining about it
Nov 4, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe?
Nov 4, 2020 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Tom you better ask dinoh politely to borrow one of his outfits
Nov 4, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the weirdest thing people have worn lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Protest in gimp suits
Nov 4, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Water shoes for me so hated those things....
Nov 4, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: That'll make the police not chase you
Nov 4, 2020 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nydailynews.com/news/national/man-meth-fights-cops-masturbating-police-article-1.1557876%3foutputType=amp
Nov 4, 2020 7:59 PM - kenenthk: Well meth is legal in oregon now apparently
Nov 4, 2020 7:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-first-state-decriminalize-hard-drugs-heroin-cocaine.amp
Nov 4, 2020 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Oh snap biden just jumped ahead to 31 advantage
Nov 4, 2020 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Almost at 250
Nov 4, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: Because he legalized meth?
Nov 4, 2020 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Probably
Nov 4, 2020 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Ol trumps emails sure got quiet in my inbox
Nov 4, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: But he needs you now more than ever!
Nov 4, 2020 8:04 PM - kenenthk: He could hire me to open his ensures
Nov 4, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: Or change his Depends.
Nov 4, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: I'd change his wife's
Nov 4, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/d8JqSIb.png
Nov 4, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: That body double they hired to pose as his wife in his rallies isn't bad either.
Nov 4, 2020 8:08 PM - kenenthk: You mean robot they built no one wants to look lkke her
Nov 4, 2020 8:08 PM - kenenthk: She had trumps dick in her mouth thats like radioactive right there
Nov 4, 2020 8:09 PM - Veho: Nah, Trump didn't touch that. Too old for him.
Nov 4, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kiCGMc1
Nov 4, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9Jwkl75.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I do feel the need to ask Walmart workers what its really like 6-7am
Nov 4, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: Biden is at  248 votes?
Nov 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sVpwW09.jpg
Nov 4, 2020 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: $800 fireworks
Nov 4, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: Smoke machine.
Nov 4, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: Single use smoke machine.
Nov 4, 2020 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Yes veho i said that already
Nov 4, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: You say a lot of things.
Nov 4, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Oh yeah, you said "almost 250"
Nov 4, 2020 8:31 PM - Veho: I only saw the "31 advantage" shout but since I didn't know where they were at the time...
Nov 4, 2020 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Oearn basic math 
Nov 4, 2020 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Learn
Nov 4, 2020 8:33 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/search?client=ms-android-sprint-us&sxsrf=ALeKk03OsitVBcj5PLwK-eSwZGLC_zb6hA%3A1604496958054&ei=Pq6iX_XtAsKO9PwPiaOaiAE&q=2020+electoral+results&oq=2020+elector&gs_lcp=ChNtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXdpei1zZXJwEAEYATILCAAQsQMQgwEQyQMyCAgAELEDEIMBMg0IABCxAxCDARAUEIcCMggIABCxAxCDATIICAAQsQMQgwEyBAgAEAMyCAgAELEDEIMBMggIABCxAxCDAToECAAQRzoHCCMQyQMQJzoECCMQJzoLCAAQsQMQgwEQkQJQryBYxV5gx2loAHABeA
Nov 4, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: No  
Nov 4, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: Stop telling me to learn stuff  
Nov 4, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: "Learn the piano" "learn music theory" "learn basic math" no  
Nov 4, 2020 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Angry veho 
Nov 4, 2020 8:43 PM - Veho: I need booze.
Nov 4, 2020 9:06 PM - kenenthk: Learn how to control your booze
Nov 4, 2020 9:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm sorry even i can't do that
Nov 4, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/a_new_redmi_note_9_with_120hz_display_and_adaptive_refresh_rate_is_coming-amp-46120.php
Nov 4, 2020 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Give me $250 psi
Nov 4, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 4, 2020 9:51 PM - kenenthk: Are you going to try for the 65"
Nov 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah hmm yeah lol
Nov 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you for reminding me!
Nov 4, 2020 9:56 PM - kenenthk: 2 more hours
Nov 4, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So close lol so tired
Nov 4, 2020 10:03 PM - Veho: Eat more coffee.
Nov 4, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: I woke up at like 2am
Nov 4, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: No 11
Nov 4, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: What time did i wake up veho
Nov 4, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: You should know because its my first fuck veho
Nov 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Veho: I don't know who your first fuck was.
Nov 4, 2020 10:20 PM - Veho: I'm done for today. I'm off to bed.
Nov 4, 2020 10:21 PM - Veho: Last night I told you to have your shit together by morning but that clearly didn't happen, so I won't burden you with such difficult tasks this time.
Nov 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Veho: Try not to start a war or something.
Nov 4, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/4ebnU_D182Y?t=5
Nov 4, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: War depends on how well gun shops are stocked
Nov 4, 2020 11:07 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 4, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/65-Onn-4k-Roku-Led-Tv/422957278
Nov 4, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kn_AuLFGi5s
Nov 4, 2020 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Keep it a secret you fuck 
Nov 4, 2020 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Until i buy mine then i dont care
Nov 4, 2020 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 4, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Buy 5 resell for 400
Nov 5, 2020 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Fucking walmart said 6pm an# its still not listed
Nov 5, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably sold out
Nov 5, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty 42" one is still up though
Nov 5, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: It just went live like the moment I was checking it lol
Nov 5, 2020 12:31 AM - kenenthk: Noice got it guess it was a system glitch
Nov 5, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Oh snap 264 for ol joe


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 6, 2020)

Nov 5, 2020 4:33 AM - Sicklyboy: Just ordered one of those TVs, the 65"
Nov 5, 2020 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep thinking about doing it lol
Nov 5, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHw9FLSgcw0
Nov 5, 2020 6:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5T1sw6S.jpg
Nov 5, 2020 6:15 AM - Veho: Fucking fossilized nachos.
Nov 5, 2020 6:17 AM - Veho: There was an out of work kiosk nearby that had a bottle of Fanta in the window for years, and the Fanta completely separated into water and a layer of orange sludge at the bottom.
Nov 5, 2020 6:17 AM - Veho: I was so intrigued.
Nov 5, 2020 6:23 AM - Veho: Is there a more common word for "precipitate"?
Nov 5, 2020 6:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdKVTW5o-To 
Nov 5, 2020 6:33 AM - Veho: Kanye West dropped out of the US presidential race  ¡o¡
Nov 5, 2020 6:35 AM - Sicklyboy: Surprised, I tell you!
Nov 5, 2020 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oam0XbTFkyo
Nov 5, 2020 6:39 AM - Veho: Mmmm, gastropod-y.
Nov 5, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: Only thibg that pussed me off was its an instore pick up I drive a sedan
Nov 5, 2020 7:48 AM - kenenthk: How the fuck do i load a 65" tv in a sedan
Nov 5, 2020 9:14 AM - Veho: Why are you buying a 65'' TV if you can't afford delivery  
Nov 5, 2020 9:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6rY6cBy.png
Nov 5, 2020 9:19 AM - kenenthk: Because they didnt give an option to deliver?
Nov 5, 2020 9:19 AM - kenenthk: its ok veho people have these things called friends that will help you 
Nov 5, 2020 9:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or a simp. 
Nov 5, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like Trump won the popular vote but might lose on electorial lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:09 AM - kenenthk: you mean like every president has within the last 20 years
Nov 5, 2020 10:11 AM - Veho: lul wut, count shows he's 4 million votes behind Biden.
Nov 5, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2020/nov/03/us-election-2020-live-results-donald-trump-joe-biden-who-won-presidential-republican-democrat
Nov 5, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh I was just looking at the ones still not finished lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One state Biden won by like 8K votes lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KLHuJpp.jpg
Nov 5, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maga Karen Sith Lord
Nov 5, 2020 10:18 AM - kenenthk: This powder shit has me acting like im on fucking meth
Nov 5, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Atbfirst it will
Nov 5, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At first even
Nov 5, 2020 10:19 AM - kenenthk: Psi killed me you guys be sure to send him giftcards
Nov 5, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:20 AM - kenenthk: He has manslaughter on his name
Nov 5, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: But we knew that 20 years ago
Nov 5, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you do half a scoop?
Nov 5, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: I think
Nov 5, 2020 10:22 AM - kenenthk: I melted the other half in my spoon
Nov 5, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like this one guy at work does 4 a day lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/vse4HoG
Nov 5, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: What the fuck are you snorting now, ken?
Nov 5, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: Ure mums dirreah
Nov 5, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho pre workout drink
Nov 5, 2020 10:24 AM - kenenthk: Oh yeah bby this acid trip goes right to the hip get her on my sick you make me sick caught your ex toyin off with a stick
Nov 5, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk watch this movie https://m.imdb.com/title/tt11055922/
Nov 5, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: Is there a sex scene
Nov 5, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:26 AM - kenenthk: Then no
Nov 5, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But its free on Tubi
Nov 5, 2020 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Give me a movie with sex scenes
Nov 5, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn hub lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I should open a bar Horn Pub
Nov 5, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 girls 1 Drink night lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:29 AM - kenenthk: Yes men get their powder drinks going then jerk off to big tvs its like a night at tgi friday
Nov 5, 2020 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZgmgP5O.jpg
Nov 5, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Nov 5, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: This election just proves americans are nothing but fucking word of the mouth echod sheeps
Nov 5, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Oh the president said this i gotta say this too!
Nov 5, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much
Nov 5, 2020 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The reason the electoral collage was set up is the founding fathers thought on average people are stupid as fuck
Nov 5, 2020 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Joes a racist pedo but lets not look at the things trump fud clear back in the 70s
Nov 5, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Both candidates are pretty much sure to go to hell lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:34 AM - kenenthk: So i got a clear shot at president
Nov 5, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe is there video of you having sex with a goat an underage girl or boy and maybe a nun at the same time?
Nov 5, 2020 10:35 AM - kenenthk: The goat was just born does it count
Nov 5, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If so it doesn't necessarily rule you out....
Nov 5, 2020 10:36 AM - Veho: The goat totally wanted it.
Nov 5, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:36 AM - kenenthk: Cnn: President kenneth has been caught fucking another goat
Nov 5, 2020 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Plot twist they were related
Nov 5, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Sir stop sucking the pengolins dick
Nov 5, 2020 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:40 AM - Veho: Seriously, having bestiality orgies in a hot tub filled with jello, I don't give a fuck, as long as you're not a sack of shit.
Nov 5, 2020 10:41 AM - Veho: What that horse is doing isn't hurting anyone but your anus, and that midget is a consenting adult.
Nov 5, 2020 10:42 AM - Veho: I wish people would focus on important things instead of getting hung up on fucking insignificant bullshit.
Nov 5, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Writes down note "Jello for hot tub next time..." Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: Make sure to wash it all out, if it dries out it clogs and wrecks the nozzles.
Nov 5, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 10:50 AM - Veho: Or so I've been told  
Nov 5, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/MCQyhdt
Nov 5, 2020 11:02 AM - Veho: Nice.
Nov 5, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/r/food/ what I wanted to post lol
Nov 5, 2020 11:07 AM - Veho: I'm hungry  
Nov 5, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: And lunch is still so far away  
Nov 5, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat a small thing?
Nov 5, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-5600x-zen-3-cpu-benchmarked-excellent-overclocke-4-85-ghz-across-all-6-cores/amp/
Nov 5, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope this is true lol
Nov 5, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh the latest Chrome beta on Android is a monster
Nov 5, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So fast
Nov 5, 2020 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Well it takes like 6gb of ram
Nov 5, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone has that lol
Nov 5, 2020 12:01 PM - kenenthk: So does my dick
Nov 5, 2020 12:08 PM - Veho: Your dick has a lot of ram in it? Oh no, not the LOTR puns again.
Nov 5, 2020 12:09 PM - DinohScene: Take me like the Orc you are~ <З
Nov 5, 2020 12:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Feltch you fools!!!
Nov 5, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Riders of Raw Behind!
Nov 5, 2020 12:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But worst of all was the battle of minus teeth.
Nov 5, 2020 12:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEuj76QSRfk
Nov 5, 2020 12:33 PM - kenenthk: No need to be a saltyman about it
Nov 5, 2020 12:36 PM - kenenthk: Just enjoy what Slimey the wise has to say
Nov 5, 2020 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/xiaomi-ningmei-rubik-cube-mini-pc-specifications-pricing
Nov 5, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-ryzen-9-5900x-ryzen-7-5800x-and-ryzen-5-5600x-tested-in-16-games
Nov 5, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/11/hands-on-zen-3-testing-with-amds-ryzen-9-5900x-and-5950x/
Nov 5, 2020 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Intel lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5600x beats the 10900k in a lot of cases 
Nov 5, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's fucking hilarious
Nov 5, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, now I have to buy a 5600x 
Nov 5, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vice.com/amp/en/article/y3gz9m/dark-souls-is-a-game-about-living-under-capitalism-in-2020
Nov 5, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fact they were able to push this much performance without drawing more power is insane, too
Nov 5, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And they left a little OC headroom if the rumors are true
Nov 5, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gamersnexus will probably have some OC streams coming up today lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5900X supposedly can do over 5Ghz with luck
Nov 5, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have heard like 5.2 5.3 on air is possible
Nov 5, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If so Intel is gonna have a real bad time
Nov 5, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kinda doubt it, but we'll see lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to wait for BIOS update so maybe I will get a good one lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've seen 5.1ghz so far but that's about it
Nov 5, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then that was only during boosts, it couldn't sustain that lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am thinking 5.1 is probably the lucky limit with the others being like 1 in 10000 lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it should certainly hit 5ghz pretty well lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, the 5900x/5950x lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think the lower ends will hit that at all
Nov 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On a semi-related note, I think I'm gonna try and trade down my 3080 to a 3070 lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they got the left over CCXs lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why? Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mainly just cuz I'm sticking mostly to 1080p for the foreseeable future and the 3080 is super overkill for it lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Nov 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I want to buy a PS5 lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could probably trade down to a 3070 and get an extra $400 for it
Nov 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're still selling for like $1100 on ebay 
Nov 5, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 5900 or whatever AMDs gpu is lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I expect someone who got a 3070 but couldn't nab a 3080 will probably pay that to trade up
Nov 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought about waiting for AMD Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But my bias for AMD's shit software won over ;O;
Nov 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm racist against AMD GPUs ;O;
Nov 5, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh hey you tried the latest beta Chrome on Android?
Nov 5, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its nice
Nov 5, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case, I could still trade up to like a RX 6800 and pay a little bit lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I don't bother with beta versions of Chrome
Nov 5, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like living dangerously lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But really on this phone its sooo much better
Nov 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, RAM didn't catch on fire and should be delivered to RMA center today 
Nov 5, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just a week more maybe?
Nov 5, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/samsung-exynos-xiaomi-oppo-vivo-supply-2021-plans-report-2320625?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
Nov 5, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They say it'll take 2-3 business days to process
Nov 5, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So hopefully it'll ship by like Monday or Tuesday next week
Nov 5, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want 1 benchmark in super position to see if it makes a difference lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 5 more points lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly my guess is around 50 points
Nov 5, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if it shows up before I get the trade in, I'll be sure to do a quick benchmark lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have fingers crossed lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you gonna get starlink?
Nov 5, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I did OC my 3080 a bit more the other day lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was able to get the VRAM up to +750mhz from 500
Nov 5, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And clock speed +125 from +100 lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/nov/05/denmark-lockdown-north-mink-blamed-coronavirus-strain
Nov 5, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: Okay who fucked a mink?
Nov 5, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rand
Nov 5, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Randy?
Nov 5, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And Mickey
Nov 5, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh jesus, I went from 14120 to 14638 just from the extra OC 
Nov 5, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ve4eni
Nov 5, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How did that happen? Lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess maybe cuz I changed voltage settings a bit
Nov 5, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that's like 1000 points up from stock lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Nov 5, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also a pinch of new driver?
Nov 5, 2020 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, doubt it lol
Nov 5, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I gained a few points on the new driver nothing huge but it was repeatable
Nov 5, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: That's what she said.
Nov 5, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: This chick just rammed into some dudes car backing out as I was walking back home
Nov 5, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nintendolife.com/guides/feature-best-nintendo-wii-games
Nov 5, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk how you feeling?
Nov 5, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Foots sore
Nov 5, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/DXaO275.jpg 
Nov 5, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XNaB8tg
Nov 5, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: Guess our maintenance parked on the wrong side of the road and and it looked like this chick purposely hit him
Nov 5, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 4:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cinemablend.com/news/2558301/back-to-the-future-actress-elsa-raven-is-dead-at-91
Nov 5, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She needed to time travel into the future
Nov 5, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Hell i dont even wanna be 30
Nov 5, 2020 4:31 PM - kenenthk: Wish i could travel to the past and put my mom in a damn aa meeting so i wouldnt have a chance of being co sumed
Nov 5, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It will be fine kenenthk drink some powder and workout
Nov 5, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn your problems into advantage
Nov 5, 2020 5:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm thinking of just grabbing a 2ds kind of like the fact its like an old school big gameboy
Nov 5, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *The Power is yours!!!*
Nov 5, 2020 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Would you recommend mixing that powder with bacardi and jim beam
Nov 5, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 3DS is good kenenthk grab the 2DS XL
Nov 5, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its got a better processor and more RAM
Nov 5, 2020 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Think I'd be fine with just the 2ds like the style of it
Nov 5, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk that would be like a homemade 4 Loco
Nov 5, 2020 5:08 PM - kenenthk: Wish i never got rid of my zelda 3ds for a wii u worst life choice ever made
Nov 5, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you plan on hacking it and doing emulator stuff get the more power one lol
Nov 5, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii U will be collectors item someday
Nov 5, 2020 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Should be fine with just a 32 sd card inside it just mainly want to play pokefags on it
Nov 5, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Sure psi every puece of junk has dust bunnies inside it 
Nov 5, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 32GB probably fine
Nov 5, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 256 in mine 
Nov 5, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If your buying a card just grab a 128 they are like 11 bucks on amazon
Nov 5, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Ill buy it for 50 bucks
Nov 5, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 5:12 PM - Ryccardo: 64 if you dumbly bought a 32gb console and want to backup the nand, else 32 is more than enough
Nov 5, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk is talking 3DS not Wii U hmmm i have a card in that too
Nov 5, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn I bet I have like multiple TBs in MicroSD cards lol
Nov 5, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday I need to redo my phone....
Nov 5, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 400GBs of storage and its almost empty
Nov 5, 2020 5:16 PM - kenenthk: WiiU isnt even worth having a nand backed up ;O
Nov 5, 2020 5:18 PM - kenenthk: I really need to get your address from tom and report you to the fbi maybe if i offer him the biggest dildo is my collection
Nov 5, 2020 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 5:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Hi
Nov 5, 2020 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Its psis job to protect sick paitents and steal from coperate scum
Nov 5, 2020 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Psis wife: I fell! Psi: Stfu this downloads almost done
Nov 5, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 5, 2020 5:55 PM - kenenthk: Well georgia is about to fuck up america yet again
Nov 5, 2020 6:18 PM - T-hug: Have they finished counting yet lol
Nov 5, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: No trumps suing them for a recount
Nov 5, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: Or whatever
Nov 5, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: They have trouble counting over 20.
Nov 5, 2020 6:38 PM - kenenthk: So do you veho so do you
Nov 5, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Nonsense. I can count to 22. I just have to take my socks off.
Nov 5, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: And your meds 
Nov 5, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: I was going for an "eleven toes" gag but you had to be obtuse  
Nov 5, 2020 7:03 PM - kenenthk: I'll correct you by saying be a dick
Nov 5, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: I didn't say you weren't intentionally obtuse.
Nov 5, 2020 7:18 PM - kenenthk: But I'm always intentionally being a dick I thought you knew me better then that
Nov 5, 2020 7:34 PM - cearp: I just found out about AnyStream, I've been waiting for something like this for AGES
Nov 5, 2020 7:34 PM - cearp: Happy to pay to backup my Prime purchases
Nov 5, 2020 7:34 PM - cearp: Some things are just too unpopular to be uploading by scene groups lol
Nov 5, 2020 7:50 PM - Flame: like what cearp?
Nov 5, 2020 7:51 PM - Flame: also took me five tries to type cearp and not creep
Nov 5, 2020 7:53 PM - Flame: everything is on the web if you look hard enough
Nov 5, 2020 7:58 PM - cearp: haha don't worry flame, I make spelling mistakes all the time
Nov 5, 2020 7:58 PM - cearp: honestly, a lot of native american movies/documentaries I wanted to check out. loads seem to only be on prime.
Nov 5, 2020 8:01 PM - cearp: plus some older 80s tv shows, the only place I could find this one thing was on TPB, and terrible quality uploads, no subtitles... etc
Nov 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-11-physicists-efficient-modem-future-quantum.amp
Nov 5, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Quantum Internet!!! That will be nice....
Nov 5, 2020 8:07 PM - Flame: YES PSIO !
Nov 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Flame: quicker we can download nes roms
Nov 5, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Quantum VPN
Nov 5, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like a really quantum internet will need some sort of online ID system
Nov 5, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or criminals will be crazy hard to catch
Nov 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if everyone has quantum internet some types of crime will stop hmmm maybe
Nov 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Flame: online ID system?
Nov 5, 2020 8:13 PM - Flame: commies have won
Nov 5, 2020 8:14 PM - Flame: 1st we not allowed outside.
Nov 5, 2020 8:14 PM - Flame: 2nd biden won
Nov 5, 2020 8:14 PM - Flame: now  online ID system
Nov 5, 2020 8:17 PM - cearp: so scientists have developed the modem... ok cool
Nov 5, 2020 8:18 PM - cearp: all we need to do now is push out the infrastucture to every single household on the planet,   easy
Nov 5, 2020 8:18 PM - cearp: you're not allowed outside flame? oh did your lockdown start again?
Nov 5, 2020 8:19 PM - Flame: england lockdown 2.0 alpha
Nov 5, 2020 8:19 PM - Flame: has loads of bugs
Nov 5, 2020 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Good keep flame inside 
Nov 5, 2020 8:25 PM - cearp: just like charmander
Nov 5, 2020 8:25 PM - cearp: the flame can't go out lol
Nov 5, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Fire isnt water resistant:teacher:
Nov 5, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: 
Nov 5, 2020 8:28 PM - Flame: i went out. fucking everyone was out.
Nov 5, 2020 8:28 PM - Flame: I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter You're a firestarter, twisted firestarter I'm a firestarter, twisted firestarter
Nov 5, 2020 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Wiuld you like a drink of water flame
Nov 5, 2020 8:30 PM - Flame: Wiuld ever
Nov 5, 2020 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Piss also puts out fire
Nov 5, 2020 8:34 PM - Flame: london's burning london's burning, kens trying to take out the fire with his piss. london's burning london's burning,
Nov 5, 2020 8:35 PM - kenenthk: I need a lot of gatorade and gamerzmum
Nov 5, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Now i need a game where it stimulate people pissing
Nov 5, 2020 8:37 PM - cearp: have you been to those illegal raves Flame?
Nov 5, 2020 8:38 PM - cearp: more like "I predict a riot, I predict a riot"
Nov 5, 2020 8:38 PM - Flame: im raving right now
Nov 5, 2020 8:39 PM - cearp: stark raving mad?
Nov 5, 2020 8:40 PM - Flame: shit movie
Nov 5, 2020 8:43 PM - cearp: never saw it, never knew it was one!
Nov 5, 2020 8:43 PM - cearp: hope all is well over there for you though, having the furlough until March will be great for people
Nov 5, 2020 8:47 PM - cearp: country will be in a ridiculous amout of debt though
Nov 5, 2020 8:51 PM - kenenthk: What country isnt
Nov 5, 2020 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: cearp: the flame can't go out lol <- umm have you seen the anime?
Nov 5, 2020 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: one charmander almost died because it was raining and his flame nearly went out
Nov 5, 2020 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: also says in the pokedex in many of the games that it dies if the flame goes out
Nov 5, 2020 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Now i need a game where it stimulate people pissing <- this is the game for you then https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX45XuT6vss
Nov 5, 2020 10:04 PM - cearp: Jdbye, that was the joke!
Nov 5, 2020 10:05 PM - cearp: The flame can't go out otherwise the pokemon will die, and Flame can't go out because of the virus.
Nov 5, 2020 10:05 PM - cearp: (he's in lockdown)
Nov 5, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: I thought the uk was already air polluted before the virus
Nov 6, 2020 2:03 AM - Flame: your thinking of New York new york kenenth
Nov 6, 2020 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: London bridge is falling down
Nov 6, 2020 3:31 AM - DragonTamer0420: Hi. I am trying to get a certain 3ds theme but the Qr scanner on my 3ds wont scan it. I heard that this is the thing to use but i dont know how to get Anemone on my 3ds. Please help me!


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 7, 2020)

Nov 6, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is your 3DS hacked?
Nov 6, 2020 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If not than you need to do that to install anemone
Nov 6, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just google a guide online for hmmm I used steelhax but I think there is newer easier ways now
Nov 6, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But follow the online guide very closely and enjoy 
Nov 6, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/great-outdoors/yellowstone-visitor-banned-cooking-chickens-thermal-geyser.amp
Nov 6, 2020 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Delicious....
Nov 6, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The cyanide really kicks the flavor up a notch, natures MSG I always say.
Nov 6, 2020 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/iZBIeM2zE-I
Nov 6, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hRfumXx-Plo
Nov 6, 2020 7:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rLvCpHxymFQ
Nov 6, 2020 7:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/q9l0DGT.jpg
Nov 6, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YPs7eFw
Nov 6, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well damn thats the closest one I have seen
Nov 6, 2020 8:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DXaO275.jpg
Nov 6, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol. Tom posted that one earlier
Nov 6, 2020 8:11 AM - Veho: Figures Tom would post hot horse cock.
Nov 6, 2020 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2020 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/t1rx0m1
Nov 6, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dQK2vZv
Nov 6, 2020 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4uREUBq
Nov 6, 2020 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aHeE2J1 lol
Nov 6, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/ryzen-5000-zen-3-scalpers Tom will love this lol
Nov 6, 2020 8:48 AM - Veho: 
Nov 6, 2020 9:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho happy? RARE SIGHT INDEED! 
Nov 6, 2020 9:29 AM - Veho: 
Nov 6, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2020/11/super_mario_3d_all-stars_sold_5_21_million_copies_in_just_12_days
Nov 6, 2020 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Home in like 3.5 hours lol
Nov 6, 2020 9:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I am at work I dream of home, when I am home I hate wasting time and wish I was at work
Nov 6, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox13news.com/news/pasco-countys-edward-scissorhands-home-gets-makeover-to-look-as-it-did-for-the-movie
Nov 6, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So close to where I live lol
Nov 6, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: I was going to buy a 5600X
Nov 6, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: website I was using was having issues all day long.
Nov 6, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: Now that it's working it's sold out.
Nov 6, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: tch
Nov 6, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: friggin scalpers.
Nov 6, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But now its sold out? Lol
Nov 6, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BIOS for my mobo will not be ready for a bit so at least I am spared this torture lol
Nov 6, 2020 9:58 AM - Skelletonike: I called them and they said the payment wasn't working correctly.
Nov 6, 2020 9:59 AM - Skelletonike: and their IT department was working
Nov 6, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just want to put them on eBay lll
Nov 6, 2020 9:59 AM - Skelletonike: funny how scalpers had no issues. z.z
Nov 6, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 6, 2020 9:59 AM - Skelletonike: I was going to buy a motherboard together with the gpu too z.z
Nov 6, 2020 9:59 AM - Skelletonike: *cpu
Nov 6, 2020 10:00 AM - Skelletonike: I guess the same will happen with the gpu tho.
Nov 6, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a crosshair hero VII so its a top end 470 gonna be great lol
Nov 6, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Once there is a BIOS
Nov 6, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Last hurrah on this get up after this switching to a DDR5 platform
Nov 6, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When the time is right
Nov 6, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This system could last me years lol
Nov 6, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a 5900X
Nov 6, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 6, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: U
Nov 6, 2020 10:48 AM - Skelletonike: A fuck can create a cuck.
Nov 6, 2020 10:50 AM - kenenthk: A fuck can fuck up your life and fuck up your kids life
Nov 6, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or your neighbors kids life!!!
Nov 6, 2020 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Micheal Jackson style
Nov 6, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LhuTqvAVLio
Nov 6, 2020 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Go to bed psi
Nov 6, 2020 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VI527ltVSzA
Nov 6, 2020 11:01 AM - Skelletonike: lmao
Nov 6, 2020 11:08 AM - kenenthk: It would've been funnier if they had the real one run off with the boy and the crowd says oh that must be the real obe
Nov 6, 2020 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Sigh 15 items at the store 40 bucks
Nov 6, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so no cheap stuff
Nov 6, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still need to make my ginger coconut rice....
Nov 6, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vigo-Coconut-Ginger-Rice-Ounce/dp/B07CXCXK3S/ref=asc_df_B07CXCXK3S/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=312065523358&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=11497709502935473733&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012147&hvtargid=pla-583679810762&psc=1
Nov 6, 2020 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Oh snap looks like biden won georgia
Nov 6, 2020 11:53 AM - kenenthk: Eh considering its aldis you get more of what you need
Nov 6, 2020 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Biden won this election although I would say "Won" because no matter who is president the next 2-3 years is gonna be shitty
Nov 6, 2020 12:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9QC0TKo.png
Nov 6, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And he will catch the blame for it lol
Nov 6, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: He hasn't won yet, it's still all up in the air at the moment. And no katter who wins the next couple years are gonna suck because of the pandemic and massive global economuc crisis and a bunch of other bullshit.
Nov 6, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho maybe if they where blue cheese covered in chocolate
Nov 6, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: And yeah, he's gonna get blamed for everything.
Nov 6, 2020 12:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if Biden wins what he will have won is a cluster fuck lol
Nov 6, 2020 12:08 PM - Veho: A pyrrhic victory.
Nov 6, 2020 12:08 PM - kenenthk: It wont be long before Americans echo everything Biden says and root for him to win bext election
Nov 6, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich IF the democrats where playing the long game they would have Biden concede right away let Trump suck up the bad shit come in at 2024 and look like heros for "fixing" everything
Nov 6, 2020 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Swear fucking Americans are sheep our leader said this so we say it
Nov 6, 2020 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Though hes only up in georgia like a thousand votes
Nov 6, 2020 12:13 PM - DinohScene: yo ken, have you got verified GBA bios dumps?
Nov 6, 2020 12:15 PM - kenenthk: Nah dont mess with mods that much anymore
Nov 6, 2020 12:15 PM - DinohScene: nvm got it
Nov 6, 2020 12:18 PM - kenenthk: I dont get the hype behind aldis its like yeah we got cheap shit thats like 25c but good luck getting a meal out of us
Nov 6, 2020 12:21 PM - Veho: lul wut
Nov 6, 2020 12:22 PM - DinohScene: wat
Nov 6, 2020 12:22 PM - Veho: You mean you can't buy ingredients to prepare a meal in Aldi?
Nov 6, 2020 12:23 PM - kenenthk: Eh they're ebtore thi g is we're cheaper but ends up being the same price at walmart but you get more at walmart
Nov 6, 2020 12:23 PM - kenenthk: Entire*
Nov 6, 2020 12:24 PM - kenenthk: 40 bucks for 15 items when i could get like 30 things at walmart
Nov 6, 2020 12:30 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/F6Txyt0
Nov 6, 2020 1:21 PM - Minox: How is everyone doing this lovely Friday evening?
Nov 6, 2020 1:36 PM - Flame: sitting home. lockdown style
Nov 6, 2020 1:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: waiting for the evening so i can drink
Nov 6, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Go outside flame
Nov 6, 2020 1:53 PM - Flame: ken i went outside brought stuff. came home, now watching the US go to civil war
Nov 6, 2020 1:53 PM - Flame: part 2
Nov 6, 2020 1:55 PM - Flame: *grabs popcorn*
Nov 6, 2020 2:01 PM - Hambrew: huh so Sega is selling it's arcade business
Nov 6, 2020 2:02 PM - Hambrew: wonder how much it'll cost
Nov 6, 2020 2:05 PM - Flame: why hambrew? want to buy it with me?
Nov 6, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: The us has been in civial war since the bush administration
Nov 6, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: sad days, Hambrew
Nov 6, 2020 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: arcade is how sega started out and made a name for themelves
Nov 6, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Thats kind of how nintendo did also
Nov 6, 2020 2:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: nintendo started with playing cards and toys
Nov 6, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: Dildos?
Nov 6, 2020 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: you wish
Nov 6, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Ure mum wished
Nov 6, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QL3EZwSJAh0
Nov 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/amp/news/ryzen-5000-zen-3-scalpers
Nov 6, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Well looks like it's  President Biden
Nov 6, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good lol
Nov 6, 2020 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Kanye 4 president
Nov 6, 2020 6:39 PM - Soulsilve2010: The vote tracker hasn't moved in a few days but Biden is way ahead,seems like a recount at this stage wouldn't really change the outcome.
Nov 6, 2020 6:43 PM - ideoclic: hi how can i join JAYRO
Nov 6, 2020 6:44 PM - ideoclic: @Jayro
Nov 6, 2020 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: what, you want to merge with him into one superior being?
Nov 6, 2020 7:11 PM - kenenthk: It has moved you need to look at the counts they're basically tied right now
Nov 6, 2020 7:12 PM - kenenthk: Its pretty much on georgia who wins both are tied if trump get it then biden has to wait on Pennsylvania
Nov 6, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MLY3JKV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlC_lWAPFb89PMW35 this is a neat idea
Nov 6, 2020 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: tits and asses
Nov 6, 2020 8:50 PM - Veho: https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/11/feds-seize-1-billion-in-bitcoin-from-silk-road-drug-marketplace/?amp=1
Nov 6, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, Corsair confirmed my RMA and will be shipping RAM Monday 
Nov 6, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 doa
Nov 6, 2020 9:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YTYLW2Z/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_08BPFbZWPRXK8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 I wonder how shitty this is
Nov 6, 2020 11:11 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erlPP4l3Nn0 
Nov 7, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk check out refurbished mechanical keyboards on Amazon they would be not much more and fantastic
Nov 7, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075GHFVTC/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_inactive_ship_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 8, 2020)

Nov 7, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_77ahFcXrQ8
Nov 7, 2020 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That keyboard is the one I have and really is a great keyboard
Nov 7, 2020 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can change the color of each key or have like some blink or just a near infinite options lol
Nov 7, 2020 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/64-core-AMD-Zen-3-based-EPYC-7713-Milan-server-CPU-spotted-online-obliterates-the-Intel-Xeon-Platinum.502439.0.html
Nov 7, 2020 6:34 AM - kenenthk: 72 hours until i get my 65" hdtv also psi stfu on what you're about to say
Nov 7, 2020 7:09 AM - Veho: https://www.insider.com/virginia-snake-is-a-giant-immortal-worm-2020-11
Nov 7, 2020 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9Hq0Zm-sv4Y
Nov 7, 2020 7:17 AM - kenenthk: The snake ate the ballots
Nov 7, 2020 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Honestly the head alone should be a give away its not a snake
Nov 7, 2020 7:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XDtiQCG.jpg
Nov 7, 2020 7:29 AM - Veho: ken, maybe, but worms don't grow that size. Usually.
Nov 7, 2020 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Thats what she said 
Nov 7, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/gallery/o8wUhvQ
Nov 7, 2020 7:35 AM - Veho: 
Nov 7, 2020 7:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6modGQ6.png
Nov 7, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/byyukrv
Nov 7, 2020 8:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iUHAiti
Nov 7, 2020 8:17 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/1mEixco
Nov 7, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5gGZ4rJ
Nov 7, 2020 8:34 AM - Veho: Please tell me this is a sketch.
Nov 7, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: That guy tripping and falling over is just too much.
Nov 7, 2020 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that heart is taking a beating
Nov 7, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/michigan-gop-chairwoman-says-software-glitch-tallied-thousands-of-republican-votes-as-democrat.amp
Nov 7, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its been going on since the 80s that I know of and I suspect both parties ate guilty
Nov 7, 2020 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Are
Nov 7, 2020 9:34 AM - Veho: Oh for fick's sake, you mean it isn't over? 
Nov 7, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: *FUCK
Nov 7, 2020 9:36 AM - Veho: Just give up and make ken president.
Nov 7, 2020 9:37 AM - Veho: kenenthk 2020, it's what you deserve.
Nov 7, 2020 9:38 AM - NitroEx: what's the best guide for setting up my r4 with gba emulation? (this is for a DSi)
Nov 7, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use https://youtu.be/_UIexx2s7Uw that
Nov 7, 2020 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Twilight Menu++
Nov 7, 2020 9:44 AM - NitroEx: Thanks. I'll check it out. Other ones seemed really confusing.
Nov 7, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have no DSi experience but on the 3DS its pretty easy
Nov 7, 2020 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine its pretty identical
Nov 7, 2020 9:46 AM - NitroEx: You don't need YSMenu?
Nov 7, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that I know of
Nov 7, 2020 10:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you did say you had a card... You dont need it anymore
Nov 7, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use Twilight Menu++ and you wont need your flash cart
Nov 7, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or use it to hold more games
Nov 7, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gFq-yPtqq6Y
Nov 7, 2020 11:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QFhbln0.jpg
Nov 7, 2020 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/11/07/us/pennsylvania-convention-center-arrests/index.html
Nov 7, 2020 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is gonna be a long drawn out process
Nov 7, 2020 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe Trump is hoping Biden dies before taking office lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:12 AM - Veho: Honestly, who's at a higher risk of an aneurysm right now?
Nov 7, 2020 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The stress has to be killing these old geezers lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho Biden is a bit older, but Trump is way more high strung
Nov 7, 2020 11:13 AM - Veho: So, whatever happened with that federsl judge order for the post to deliver all the ballots they were sitting on and effectively blocking?
Nov 7, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You think its possible for both to die in all the excitement like a double whammy?
Nov 7, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: The one where DeJoy said "fuck the federal court orders, I'm not gonna do that"?
Nov 7, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would get things caught up in court for years lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: It could also potentially flip Florida.
Nov 7, 2020 11:15 AM - Veho: What a fucking farce.
Nov 7, 2020 11:16 AM - Veho: Can either candidate invoke trial by combat?
Nov 7, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: Now that I would like to see.
Nov 7, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: Biden is old and frail and could forget what he's doing inthe arena, but Trump can't hold a glass of water, and has trouble walking down ramps. On the other hand, he has a hundred pounds on Biden, and could be formidable if he chimps out.
Nov 7, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: The pay-per-view on that fight would pay off the US foreign debt  
Nov 7, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trump has a hidden ace up his sleeve coronavirus lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Celebrity Death Match lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/B2fk4kMPYOM
Nov 7, 2020 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that music is god awful lol
Nov 7, 2020 11:45 AM - kenenthk: I hurt psis feelings
Nov 7, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GdfYc5B0geQ
Nov 7, 2020 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Nov 7, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: http://1900hotdog.com/2020/02/welcome-to-1-900-hotdog-gird-your-guts/
Nov 7, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: So this is what Seanbaby has been up to.
Nov 7, 2020 11:49 AM - kenenthk: I was following bidens orders
Nov 7, 2020 11:56 AM - Veho: If your election lasts over 4 days, consult a physician.
Nov 7, 2020 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Imo it needs to last at least a month still gives plenty time to kick out the last
Nov 7, 2020 11:58 AM - kenenthk: And make it a right to change your vote at least once
Nov 7, 2020 12:00 PM - Veho: Make new stickers for voting, have people collect 'em all.
Nov 7, 2020 12:01 PM - Veho: "I voted 2020"
Nov 7, 2020 12:01 PM - Veho: "I voted again 2020"
Nov 7, 2020 12:01 PM - Veho: "I voted 2021"
Nov 7, 2020 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Obviously presidency is the most importain with a grain of salt job in america nominees may just say something during final days to persue a person
Nov 7, 2020 12:10 PM - kenenthk: But hell if the state you live in doesn't even want you then fuck you not like America doesnt need a child rapist senial ol goat thats just going to add a nursing home in the oval office
Nov 7, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: Well at the moment one nominee is calling for calm, peace and unity and faith in the democratic proces, and the other is foaming at the mouth. Hmmmm, decisions decisions...
Nov 7, 2020 12:11 PM - Veho: Dude seriously don't tell me you believe in the "Biden is a pedo" bullshit.
Nov 7, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: And don't worry about him, he'll just nap in his recliner and let corporations rule America just like always. He's not gonna take yer jerbs or yer guns.
Nov 7, 2020 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Dont know do you believe trump really hurrsed30 somevwomen
Nov 7, 2020 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Bidens son on the other hand maybe
Nov 7, 2020 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Leave me alone i like disagreements for the entertainment
Nov 7, 2020 12:34 PM - Veho: I don't take anything in the shitbox seriously.
Nov 7, 2020 12:34 PM - kenenthk: I don't take life seriously and I'm doing pretty wekk
Nov 7, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super searial lol
Nov 7, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shoutbox is love shoutbox is life!!
Nov 7, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GdfYc5B0geQ
Nov 7, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Great for many laughs
Nov 7, 2020 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking Corsair, they're shipping the replacement RAM from Taiwan??
Nov 7, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: Where did you think RAM was made?
Nov 7, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: 
Nov 7, 2020 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think their RMA department would keep their refurbished RAM in the same warehouse lol
Nov 7, 2020 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least it was shipped with Fedex and not slow ass DHL or something lol
Nov 7, 2020 1:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5Js3QXk.png
Nov 7, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 7, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Doc: You gotta come back to the future Tom: "Why?" Doc: "They shipped your ram to Alaska!" Tom: "This is heavy doc."
Nov 7, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than going to Detroit THEN going to Ohio for a week lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kywKqX_YklM
Nov 7, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NWqrlfn.jpg
Nov 7, 2020 2:15 PM - Veho: Mmmm, boozy steak.
Nov 7, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: EA should be fined a ton lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: Every day, they get a new invoice with a random amount on it. "How much will EA get to pay today? Let's see!"
Nov 7, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: "Oooooh, only €1,000! Lucky!"
Nov 7, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: "Awwww, it's a million euro today! Better luck next time!"
Nov 7, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol "When did invoices feature paid DLC...."
Nov 7, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: "Follow us for more unboxings."
Nov 7, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "By opening this invoice you agree to all the terms of service"
Nov 7, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: 
Nov 7, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "we reserve the right to third party arbitration of our choosing"
Nov 7, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I think I am ready to send out some invoices your my chosen arbitrator for 25%? Lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why did the arbitrator double the bill???" Lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sorry you agreed to this when you opened the invoice...."
Nov 7, 2020 2:35 PM - Veho: "The amount on each invoice is generated randomly, ranging from €1000 to €1 million." "Then how come it's been €1 million ten days in a row?" "Statistical clustering."
Nov 7, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This reminds me of that guy that was sending random invoices to companies for years before he got caught
Nov 7, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He made like 40 million dollars or something insane
Nov 7, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He should have just retired at like 30 million lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.npr.org/2019/03/25/706715377/man-pleads-guilty-to-phishing-scheme-that-fleeced-facebook-google-of-100-million
Nov 7, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/N2zMTr7.jpg
Nov 7, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 100 million lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: Wow.
Nov 7, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho we should do that lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just put in ultra tiny print some legal jargon about "Paying this bill is for entertainment purposes only"
Nov 7, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you funnel bit coins through a VPN and just launder them digitally lol
Nov 7, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: You have to be a legal entity to send invoices, so the payment would be tracked back to you. You can juggle Bitcoins however you want but the company issuing the invoices would point to you.
Nov 7, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: The simpler way is to just not be greedy.
Nov 7, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: And not try for a hundred million dollars  
Nov 7, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: Some imgur drama is going on and everyone is posting pictures of their mutts for some reason. So it's just mutts and election memes. Fuck.
Nov 7, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah some I stand with I forget the name
Nov 7, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It started 1 or 2 days back
Nov 7, 2020 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Between that and the political stuff 
Nov 7, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/o8wVix8.jpg
Nov 7, 2020 4:10 PM - Veho: I made a pushup yesterday and now my everything is sore.
Nov 7, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, Biden technically has over 270 electoral votes now
Nov 7, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming the EC doesn't fuck it all up he should be next pres thank fuck lol
Nov 7, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: It's still too close for comfort.
Nov 7, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, such a fucking shitshow
Nov 7, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1325099845045071873 < 
Nov 7, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: Um.
Nov 7, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HE WON VEHO
Nov 7, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BY A LOT
Nov 7, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: A lot of what?
Nov 7, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: 
Nov 7, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: He lost the popular vote _again_.
Nov 7, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NO VEHO
Nov 7, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HE WON A LOT
Nov 7, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SAYING IT IN ALL CAPITALS ON TWITTER MAKES IT SO
Nov 7, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: Ipse dixit.
Nov 7, 2020 4:46 PM - Veho: Hey, it's worked for 5 years, him saying something and his followers believing it without question. Worth a try.
Nov 7, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: Fuck, imgur is timing out because all the Americans woke up and are frantically refreshing it for juicy election maymays.
Nov 7, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: FUCK YOU PEOPLE, SOME OF US ARE AT WORK AND NEED IMGUR TO FUCKING SURVIVE
Nov 7, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: GO OUT, GET A LIFE, QUIT HOGGING THE RESOURCES
Nov 7, 2020 4:50 PM - Veho: I feel there's a metaphor in there.
Nov 7, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I haven't really bothered browsing imgur cuz it's all just election shit
Nov 7, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I GO TO IMGUR FOR FUNNIES, NOT FOT ELECTIONS
Nov 7, 2020 4:53 PM - Veho: This election has gone on for too long.
Nov 7, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: If your election lasts for over 4 days, consult a physician  
Nov 7, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: Ugh.
Nov 7, 2020 5:11 PM - Veho: I can't grasp music theory.
Nov 7, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: Every now and then I get sucked into some music talk, or some video about music, or something, and I hit a wall of pure horrible incomprehension.
Nov 7, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: And I am hopelessly stupid when it comes to understanding it.
Nov 7, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: "This is a note." Okay.
Nov 7, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: "There are many notes." Okay.
Nov 7, 2020 5:14 PM - Veho: "A chord is a combination of three or more notes that sound good together (because of wavelenghts)." Okay.
Nov 7, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: "C minor is a minor scale based on C, consisting of the pitches C, D, E♭, F, G, A♭, and B♭. Its key signature consists of three flats. Its relative major is E♭ major and its parallel major is C major. "
Nov 7, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Ummmmm....
Nov 7, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: What.
Nov 7, 2020 5:16 PM - Veho: Did we miss a step or five? No? Okay. Back to the start.
Nov 7, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: I might be tone deaf.
Nov 7, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCJblaUkkfc
Nov 7, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: fuck, imgur better get back soon, I'm getting philosophical.
Nov 7, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, back to the good ol GTX 1070, should hopefully have a trade with a guy for a gigabyte 3070 +$300 USD lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/hoya-hdd-22tb-24tb
Nov 7, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom 300 for a 5600X? Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Much like 3000 GPUs, AMDs CPUs are out of stock everywhere lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna go towards my PS5 purchase lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still hard to believe it beats a 10900 lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I figure I'll have the PS5 for "4k gaming!" So I don't really need a 3080 in that case
Nov 7, 2020 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Makes me feel better about trading down lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the cpu thing wont last as long
Nov 7, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it definitely will lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3080s still selling for dumb amounts over MSRP, $1000 and such
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm more demand?
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People selling 3070s right now for like $750 lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could buy a 3080 for that
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yet people still paying for it
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think even 3080 Tis went back up a bit lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - CompassNorth: I'm gonna have access to a 3070 and 3080 soon and I'm just gonna sell them at MSRP + shipping
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2080 lll
Nov 7, 2020 9:09 PM - CompassNorth: screw scalpers
Nov 7, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll trade you my 3080 for your 3070+$300 
Nov 7, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, don't remember the OC results for my 1070 so gotta test everything again lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I could push the core to like 125 or something, but don't remember the memory clock
Nov 7, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Change the thermal paste?
Nov 7, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, even with this OC the thing is only hitting 55c lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My balls aren't roasting anymore while I benchmark! Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have never changed thermal paste on GPUs but I should learn too lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, crashes at 130 so I guess I was right about 125 lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mem I think was 650, let's see
Nov 7, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God I should run Superposition to see how fucking terrible that would be 
Nov 7, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am waiting for a BIOS availability and wrestling with 5600X or 5800X or 5900X.....
Nov 7, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, 650 is stable so I'll stick with that lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:18 PM - CompassNorth: 5600X just seems like an insane value to me, but I got a 3800x last year so I can't upgrade
Nov 7, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spring for the 5900x Psi 
Nov 7, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD is saying they will get slightly faster with BIOS updates
Nov 7, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only $550!
Nov 7, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might Tom rumor is after Christmas or do prices will drop
Nov 7, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 50-80
Nov 7, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be a big ol' cock slap to the face lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably wait for just a 5600, if they release one
Nov 7, 2020 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'll probably try grabbing a B550 mobo, too, so I can get fancy 500 series chipset features lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rumor is they will have a 200 dollar part
Nov 7, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol PCIe 4.0 is a scam right now lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it needed more time would better fit with DDR5
Nov 7, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe have some faster GPUs and storage to go with it.
Nov 7, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God you know a game's optimization is dogshit if a 1070 performs about the same as a 3080 
Nov 7, 2020 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Playing Watch Dogs 2 now, and I'm getting like maybe 10fps lower than my 3080 right now lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah big leaps un hardwate have to be supported in software or the difference is pretty minimal
Nov 7, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's just the game has terrible optimization lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: First game was the same, too
Nov 7, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have both and never played them lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someday maybe lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep meaning too
Nov 7, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not...awful. Kinda like "hacker GTA" but without all the "killing people is fun!" Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit...
Nov 7, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats my thing in GTA....
Nov 7, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I dont even actually play the game.
Nov 7, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean you can kill people, it's just not very fun lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me GTA is run over pedestrians with all the vehicles
Nov 7, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh and motorcycles kinda count lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more wheel chairs and walkers lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:35 PM - Veho: GTA7: Wheelchair Rampage.
Nov 7, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, change of plans, I'm now selling the 3080 for $950 
Nov 7, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello yes I am a scalper now
Nov 7, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:47 PM - Veho: Per the general opinion on this forum, you are now pond scum. Lowest of the low.
Nov 7, 2020 9:47 PM - Veho: Worms have to bend down to spit on you.
Nov 7, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Nov 7, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 7, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So anyone wanna sell me a 3070 for MSRP? 
Nov 7, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Work so hard....searched 5 people in the last hour no drugs no weapons.... I am error lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I just need to dig deeper.... *Snaps rubber gloves*
Nov 8, 2020 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nope heh figuratively clean lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/11/four-seasons-total-landscaping-trump-team-news-conference.amp
Nov 8, 2020 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well someone is getting fired lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's not just Trump 
Nov 8, 2020 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 8, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/origin-pcs-ns-15-workstation-laptop-is-ryzen-9-5950x-ready
Nov 8, 2020 3:18 AM - CPG: wait what is this
Nov 8, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is Sparta!!!
Nov 8, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://collider.com/the-mandalorian-season-2-episode-2-baby-yoda-eating-eggs/
Nov 8, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/world-of-warcraft-speedrunner-hits-max-level-in-record-time/


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 9, 2020)

Nov 8, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5000-zen-3-desktop-cpus-running-on-a320-x370-motherboards-b450-support-added/amp/
Nov 8, 2020 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that should insure AMD has no chance of keeping them on shelves for months....
Nov 8, 2020 8:08 AM - kenenthk: 3:47 PM - Veho: Per the general opinion on this forum, you are now pond scum. Lowest of the low. < That's not news
Nov 8, 2020 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/jq7xkb/might_have_already_been_posted_here_idk/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Nov 8, 2020 9:16 AM - Veho: "Engage the single-use smoke machine."
Nov 8, 2020 9:22 AM - kenenthk: I want a pc that releases steam each time the cd drive opens
Nov 8, 2020 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol vape PC
Nov 8, 2020 9:42 AM - Veho: RGB is just a step away from vape mods anyway.
Nov 8, 2020 9:46 AM - Veho: If you're turning your PC into a Christmas tree and pretending it's cool, might as well go the whole hog.
Nov 8, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 8, 2020 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Joe did give a pretty good speech for his win
Nov 8, 2020 9:59 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if America will be racial towarss orange people now
Nov 8, 2020 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://order.dennys.com/menu/category/featured/holiday-turkey-dressing-dinner
Nov 8, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk Joe will be fine as long as he can dodge the blame for the inbound economic collapse
Nov 8, 2020 10:01 AM - kenenthk: I can hear it now Joe: We found a cure for the virus within months office Trump: Yeah that we left you joe!
Nov 8, 2020 10:02 AM - kenenthk: Geard trump went on a cry baby tantrum but havent seen his video yet
Nov 8, 2020 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Either way my old bosses name was joe so I'm already use to saying fuck joe
Nov 8, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: "Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand?"
Nov 8, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: "I said hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand?"
Nov 8, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.celebritynetworth.com/articles/billionaire-news/meet-the-billionaire-who-supplies-the-burgers-for-mcdonalds-and-burger-king/?amp=1
Nov 8, 2020 10:50 AM - kenenthk: Like, where do McDonald's and Burger King get all their beef and chicken? < Always just assumed it was seweage waste with die and flavoring packets
Nov 8, 2020 10:57 AM - kenenthk: Veho i was nice you this year right?
Nov 8, 2020 10:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/NBA-Jam-Arcade-Machine-w-WiFi-Arcade1Up/664728270
Nov 8, 2020 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NBA Jam just play it in MAME lol
Nov 8, 2020 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi buy me it 
Nov 8, 2020 11:26 AM - kenenthk: I care about you as a person
Nov 8, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SRaS6a4.jpg
Nov 8, 2020 12:52 PM - kenenthk: I care about you too veho
Nov 8, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: https://dailygalaxy.com/2020/10/2068-massive-asteroid-apophis-on-path-for-earth-impact/amp/
Nov 8, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just 48 years from now lol
Nov 8, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope by then we have the tech to just blow it out of the sky lol
Nov 8, 2020 1:02 PM - kenenthk: I hope by then I'm dead so I wont say President Trump jr
Nov 8, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mybakingaddiction.com/chocolate-pecan-pie/
Nov 8, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk negative in the future Trump will be like the emperor in Warhammer 40K lol
Nov 8, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Xenos scum!!!
Nov 8, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: And america will be bankrupts least we can have colored videos of the great depression pt2
Nov 8, 2020 1:21 PM - kenenthk: 3030 kids you mean kids had Nintendo? Lame
Nov 8, 2020 1:22 PM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt12969958/
Nov 8, 2020 1:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NNCletL.jpg
Nov 8, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mybakingaddiction.com/chocolate-pecan-pie/
Nov 8, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm
Nov 8, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/11/08/us/star-trek-3d-microscopic-spaceship-scn-trnd/index.html
Nov 8, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There that is the right one lol
Nov 8, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/94770/holiday-eggnog-pie/
Nov 8, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eggnog pie....
Nov 8, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Yes drunk from pie
Nov 8, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Psis gonna go American pie on that pie
Nov 8, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: HE GON FUCK THAT PIE
Nov 8, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: HE GON STICK HIS DICK IN THE PIE
Nov 8, 2020 2:49 PM - Veho: PEEPEEPIE
Nov 8, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UkGu6A-6sQ < Huh, that's...interesting
Nov 8, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: The fact tmobiles been upgrading their service?
Nov 8, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYxmm5-xCjs
Nov 8, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xjoIorj.png
Nov 8, 2020 8:28 PM - kenenthk: Got my 65 incher
Nov 8, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: Is it all you hoped it would be?
Nov 8, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: No tom lied about an inch or two
Nov 8, 2020 8:53 PM - jatin: Switch bricked -- tried lots of stuff -- nothing helps -- still fixable? me too
Nov 8, 2020 8:53 PM - jatin: help
Nov 8, 2020 8:54 PM - jatin: hello
Nov 8, 2020 8:55 PM - jatin: veho
Nov 8, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't spam the shitbox
Nov 8, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Nov 8, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You won't get any useful help here
Nov 8, 2020 8:57 PM - DinohScene: ^ that, I hope you got a NAND backup mate, otherwise you're fucked.
Nov 8, 2020 8:59 PM - jatin: i do
Nov 8, 2020 9:00 PM - DinohScene: hardware NAND access?
Nov 8, 2020 9:01 PM - jatin: And it say unable to find pubkey serial XAW10038706362 https://github.com/rajkosto/briccmii GitHub
Nov 8, 2020 9:01 PM - jatin: also v2
Nov 8, 2020 9:02 PM - DinohScene: idk mate, I'm not versed on Switch hacking
Nov 8, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Nov 8, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You won't get any useful help here
Nov 8, 2020 9:03 PM - jatin: where
Nov 8, 2020 9:04 PM - jatin: is it
Nov 8, 2020 9:05 PM - jatin: what u mean  DinohScene: hardware NAND access?
Nov 8, 2020 9:06 PM - jatin: do
Nov 8, 2020 9:06 PM - jatin: and how
Nov 8, 2020 9:06 PM - DinohScene: https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-console-accessories-hardware.284/
Nov 8, 2020 9:07 PM - DinohScene: hardware NAND access means you can write to the NAND with external tools
Nov 8, 2020 9:08 PM - jatin: what tools are ur talking about pc
Nov 8, 2020 9:08 PM - jatin: to switch
Nov 8, 2020 9:08 PM - jatin: tell me
Nov 8, 2020 9:10 PM - Flame: Make a thread in the Switch section
Nov 8, 2020 9:10 PM - Flame: You won't get any useful help here
Nov 8, 2020 9:10 PM - jatin: DinohScene:
Nov 8, 2020 9:11 PM - jatin: tell me 4:07 PM - DinohScene:
Nov 8, 2020 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just ban him Flame 
Nov 8, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tough love 
Nov 8, 2020 9:13 PM - Veho: Yeah the shoutbox is for shooting shit.
Nov 8, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: And admiring ken's new 65 incher.
Nov 8, 2020 9:14 PM - Flame: wait i thought the shoutbox was made for you and psionic to post imgur links
Nov 8, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: Oh yeah.
Nov 8, 2020 9:17 PM - Veho: Here's one: https://i.imgur.com/w4a77Wf.png
Nov 8, 2020 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Neat
Nov 8, 2020 9:20 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hardware-nand-access-means-you-can-write-to-the-nand-with-external-tools-nintendo-switch.576900/
Nov 8, 2020 9:22 PM - jatin: hello made thread
Nov 8, 2020 9:28 PM - jatin: DinohScene
Nov 8, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: Great, now wait there. Please don't spam the shoutbox.
Nov 8, 2020 9:50 PM - DinohScene: lovely, he's calling me on discord
Nov 8, 2020 9:50 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hardwar...d-with-external-tools-nintendo-switch.576900/
Nov 8, 2020 9:53 PM - Veho: Yes, yes, we saw that, three shouts up. Spamming the box really won't help.
Nov 8, 2020 11:28 PM - kenenthk: Thought you were use to men stalking you dinoh
Nov 8, 2020 11:33 PM - DinohScene: men, not manchildren
Nov 8, 2020 11:35 PM - kenenthk: So my stalking means nothing 
Nov 8, 2020 11:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Anyone know a free text program that is better than notepad? Just found out you can't alter font for specific text. 
Nov 8, 2020 11:45 PM - DinohScene: libre office?
Nov 8, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Google Docs
Nov 8, 2020 11:57 PM - Seriel: If you want something slightly more complex than Notepad but not as big as an office suite, Windows still comes with WordPad
Nov 9, 2020 12:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That works I suppose.  Was writing notes for an ips patch I made. Kinda broke me when I found out I couldn't make the word "note" bold without all the text being bold. 
Nov 9, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Did you yell at it to be a bolder thing
Nov 9, 2020 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Honestly thought roku was going to be some shit but i like how can have headphones plugged into your phone through the remote app
Nov 9, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, RAM went from Taiwan to Alaska to Tennessee in like one day lol
Nov 9, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was way faster than I expected
Nov 9, 2020 3:42 AM - CompassNorth: why alaska of all places


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 10, 2020)

Nov 9, 2020 4:16 AM - jatin: Does any have correct link for this https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-switch-banning-hub-discord-server.508762/
Nov 9, 2020 4:17 AM - jatin: It me again
Nov 9, 2020 4:18 AM - jatin: It says If you're banned and you wanna get your Nintendo Switch unbanned, then this server MIGHT be useful for you guys, as we're trying to find someone willing to do such a big task.
Nov 9, 2020 4:19 AM - jatin: Link please
Nov 9, 2020 4:37 AM - LegitimatelySped: hi
Nov 9, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-AMD-Ryzen-9-5950X-hits-over-6-3-GHz-and-15-000-points-in-Cinebench-R20.502596.0.html
Nov 9, 2020 6:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is no unbanning, forget about it
Nov 9, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.businessinsider.com/xiaomi-apple-samsung-smartphones-phone-sales-randking-q3-2020-10%3famp
Nov 9, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye maybe if you can change the console ID or something but thats a big maybe (probably not)
Nov 9, 2020 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: they can tell
Nov 9, 2020 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a temporary fix
Nov 9, 2020 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: lasts maybe weeks
Nov 9, 2020 8:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h86D_6yh1nk 
Nov 9, 2020 12:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Pi 400 looks amazing
Nov 9, 2020 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get a 2TB external hard drive
Nov 9, 2020 12:51 PM - Minox: Getting my Pi 400 tomorrow
Nov 9, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Were 400 penises inside that pi
Nov 9, 2020 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Here I am about to be 29 watching a damn spingebob movie
Nov 9, 2020 1:06 PM - Sicklyboy: Wally world needs to hurry tf up and get my 65" poverty TV ready
Nov 9, 2020 1:06 PM - Sicklyboy: Want to pick that shit up
Nov 9, 2020 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Was it the onn? Got mine yesterday
Nov 9, 2020 1:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah the onn
Nov 9, 2020 1:22 PM - Sicklyboy: Says it should be ready for pickup by tomorrow
Nov 9, 2020 1:22 PM - Sicklyboy: I just want a bigger TV for my living room so I can hopefully see it from the couch better without having to use my glasses. The 50
Nov 9, 2020 1:23 PM - Sicklyboy: The 50" I've got out there just feels too small
Nov 9, 2020 1:26 PM - Minox: 50" so smol
Nov 9, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Its a must you download the remite app already lost the tiny ass remote
Nov 9, 2020 1:31 PM - kenenthk: And maybe i should be psyched which we know i sd hould but i feel like no power buttons or any other on the shit lol
Nov 9, 2020 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Overall pretty good display Walmart has it listed for 400 now
Nov 9, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/amd-zen-3-ryzen-5000-paper-launch-availability/
Nov 9, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine demand is out the roof lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:01 PM - kenenthk: Thought roku was going to be shit but not that bad
Nov 9, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you see that Zen 3 might actually weirdly benefit from using 4 RAM sticks instead of just 2 Psi?
Nov 9, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I suspect that's an issue with microcode AMD says Ryzen will get faster with the next BIOS update
Nov 9, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would you say that's an issue though? lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You get more performance lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:10 PM - Minox: It's a problem if you are using a motherboard that doesn't have more than two slots
Nov 9, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it could mean that 2 sticks is also supposed to be that fast
Nov 9, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wich means Intel is extra screwed
Nov 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Minox: Intel needs to fix their EUV process
Nov 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure
Nov 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Minox: Heck, even Samsung seems to be doing EUV better than Intel
Nov 9, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ryzen 5600X is super competitive with the 10900K
Nov 9, 2020 2:12 PM - Minox: it'll be interesting to see when all larger manufacturers decide to use EUV for DRAM
Nov 9, 2020 2:13 PM - Minox: Currently I think it's only Samsung
Nov 9, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like some denser faster RAM for sure
Nov 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Minox: EUV doesn't necessarily mean it'll be denser though
Nov 9, 2020 2:14 PM - Minox: Just that you can limit the number of steps to create smaller structures
Nov 9, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well smaller would mean more memory like instead of 1GB chips you could do 2GB in rhe same chip space
Nov 9, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Assuming a 50% shrink
Nov 9, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or use less power so less heat
Nov 9, 2020 2:18 PM - Minox: What I mean is that multiple patterning can be used in a mature process to shrink features below a lithographic system's resolution 
Nov 9, 2020 2:18 PM - Minox: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_patterning
Nov 9, 2020 2:18 PM - Minox: It takes longer time, but you can achieve some rather fine features with it
Nov 9, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/8PWfLzL another fallen soldier
Nov 9, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/ny-florida-man-arrested-lettuce-meltdown-20201107-nu6b4hihgndj3ai2vjxv7sm574-story.html?outputType=amp
Nov 9, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it broke?
Nov 9, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Got snagged when i was redoing my tv
Nov 9, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mad rhymes and spitting fire killed them!!!!
Nov 9, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: It was for the og xbox 
Nov 9, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also your toes are almost as crazy as mine  lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: I dunno true story i had some chick getting horny over my toes
Nov 9, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: It was werid but i was like fuck it ill send foot pics for boobs
Nov 9, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them like feet
Nov 9, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Then she had some gay dude join in on the convo i was like nope im out
Nov 9, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get a lot of comments on my ass and jawline from women and my eyes lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:28 PM - kenenthk: I got a hard black spot on my toe when i ran it over a wheel at the hospital
Nov 9, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk they wanted you to do a foot job into her mouth lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The grossest $ way
Nov 9, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 way even lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: I was just like sure he can jerk to them if i can still touch her
Nov 9, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if gay guys have a name for a 3 dude 3 way.... Like totem pole or soul train or something....
Nov 9, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Genital Jousting lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Is there a name for gay dudes that just want to watch straight people if so im cool woth it
Nov 9, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be kind of weird hmmmm
Nov 9, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Smart men should have more gsy friends they easily attract hot females imo
Nov 9, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Straight Curious? Lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We should ask Dinoh he knows about this stiff lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Each to his own but it always confused my why gau dydes need a group of girlfriends
Nov 9, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He is my expert on all things gay, knows more about 360 stuff too lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably other subjects as well lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: I guess I'm into lipstick so we should be friends?
Nov 9, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: I did have some fun with the walmart dude almost dropped my tv i just shout i saw that
Nov 9, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They get slammed around a lot
Nov 9, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Fucking box was huge
Nov 9, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its amazing more do not get broken
Nov 9, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk but you knew the box was gonna be huge....
Nov 9, 2020 2:36 PM - kenenthk: Unlike my sister they're good with protection
Nov 9, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Thick ass foam padding Walmart actually packs shit okay
Nov 9, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Dont wanna admit it but some lcds are getting as good as amoled
Nov 9, 2020 3:26 PM - Veho: LCDs with monolithic backlight have crappy contrast but nowadays there's LCDs with a grid backlight and they are pretty fucking good.
Nov 9, 2020 3:35 PM - Veho: Dimming the light on sections of the screen to get better contrast and true black, unf unf, tite shit.
Nov 9, 2020 3:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gog.com/game/metal_gear_solid?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=20201109_nl_weekly_sale_EN&utm_term=EN&track_click=1&link_id=metal_gear_solid_game I forgot there was a pc port
Nov 9, 2020 3:38 PM - Veho: It was a pretty good port.
Nov 9, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: 2000 release but eh rather het the rom and emulate it on the shield
Nov 9, 2020 5:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/man-removes-salad-mcdonalds-burger-22972688.amp 
Nov 9, 2020 5:31 PM - Veho: "I want a burge without the burger."
Nov 9, 2020 5:35 PM - kenenthk: I dont understand the lazieness in ubering mcdonalds anyway isnt there like one by every corner
Nov 9, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: Maybe in dense residential areas.
Nov 9, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: My dad has a nice house i can order food fuck you
Nov 9, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Lol i like how tubi has a category that says not on netflix
Nov 9, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tubi is quite nice, one of the better "free" TV services
Nov 9, 2020 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with uBlock Origin 
Nov 9, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I'm enjoying the roku experience just feels like its poverty living style compared to full android
Nov 9, 2020 7:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SXSYBdE.mp4
Nov 9, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=GBAtemp apparently  costello is king theres a $90.01 premium membership and a alot of anime weaboos
Nov 9, 2020 8:13 PM - Veho: Well, they're not wrong.
Nov 9, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bi1R6jk.png
Nov 9, 2020 8:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/139iQwy.png
Nov 9, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gb1ncxA.jpg
Nov 9, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/an-msi-factory-in-china-seems-to-have-caught-fire/
Nov 9, 2020 10:04 PM - Veho: "MSI's CEO, Charles Chiang, died just four months ago after falling from the seventh floor of a building in Taiwan's capital, Taipei."
Nov 9, 2020 10:05 PM - Veho: That's pretty sus, brah.
Nov 9, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You think it was FoxCon they fall a lot too lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:07 PM - Veho: Ironically, the suicide rate at Foxcon's factories in China was slightly lower than the country's average. But since the rest of the country doesn't make iPhones, nobody gave a fuck.
Nov 9, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol also they have jobs usually suicide is lack of money
Nov 9, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I decided to back track on trading down my 3080 lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaCan'tMakeDecisions 
Nov 9, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How far has RAM came? Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It went from Taiwan to Alaska to Tennessee in one day lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's been sitting in Tennessee all day today
Nov 9, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No estimated delivery, but I expect it'll probably show up on like Wednesday or Thursday
Nov 9, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 in georgia lost in a box of ballots
Nov 9, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Join the 32GB master race lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to have too much RAM ;O;
Nov 9, 2020 10:42 PM - kenenthk: Sure psi mail me a 32gb microcsd card that'll eld up in the atlantic
Nov 9, 2020 10:42 PM - kenenthk: Tom Ramadildo
Nov 9, 2020 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Leave me and my 8gb ddr3 alone
Nov 9, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have so much DDR3 sitting around,
Nov 9, 2020 10:44 PM - kenenthk: My whatever 7xxx gpu can still play upscaled 4k 
Nov 9, 2020 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure I have like 64GB worth in various sticks lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 10GBs of it
Nov 9, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skipped it for DDR4
Nov 9, 2020 10:45 PM - kenenthk: Maybe be nice for once in your life and mail me ddr3 
Nov 9, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God no
Nov 9, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What if I need it?
Nov 9, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Yeah true thats too much nice for tom
Nov 9, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 96GB of ECC DDR3 
Nov 9, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: I have extra gbs of dust bunnies in my 7 year old pc i can mail you those
Nov 9, 2020 10:47 PM - kenenthk: 20tbs worth of dust bunnies up for grabs
Nov 9, 2020 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I may have to order more RAM lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4 sticks for 64GBs lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: My god who has the 1800ram conventions number
Nov 9, 2020 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're saying 2x single rank 16GB dimms may actually be better Psi, so may want to wait lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have to wait for BIOS anyway lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Asus being lazy lol
Nov 9, 2020 10:52 PM - kenenthk: You need to buy ne more sorry you didnt win cups psi
Nov 9, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just want you to buy a new mobo Psi ;O;
Nov 9, 2020 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Wont be long before sony switches rhe make all ps4s run like shit button
Nov 9, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What are you talking about, PS4's have run like shit since launch
Nov 9, 2020 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 9, 2020 10:56 PM - kenenthk: True remember the hd port issue
Nov 9, 2020 10:57 PM - kenenthk: Spend 400 bucks get a broken hdmi port
Nov 9, 2020 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Out of all things instacart add the wine shop
Nov 9, 2020 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Get your fucking wine for $40 delivered at your door stop when you run out of your bacardi
Nov 9, 2020 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS4 can stream your PS5 games if you buy a PS5
Nov 9, 2020 11:10 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather fight whoevers using my ps5 for it and say gto my ps5
Nov 9, 2020 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Stop trying to reduce sibling rivalry sony geeze 
Nov 9, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully latency isn't so fucking awful with remote play on PC lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with ethernet on the PS4 I had more latency than it should've
Nov 9, 2020 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Has sprint felt any better since the merge for you?
Nov 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing has changed yet, so no
Nov 9, 2020 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: So lets merge for a teillion odd dollars and still make customers bitch
Nov 9, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they can't just combine everything immediately, that would fuck everything up
Nov 9, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They probably won't actually merge their network resources for like another 2-5 years yet
Nov 9, 2020 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why Sprint and T-mobile are still technically separate brands
Nov 9, 2020 11:23 PM - kenenthk: You get a new cell phone tower! Everyone gets new cell phone towers!
Nov 9, 2020 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Heard people that allow towers on their property make good bank though
Nov 9, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on who wants to lease it
Nov 9, 2020 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Smaller networks you might get like $250 or something a month
Nov 9, 2020 11:27 PM - kenenthk: One gas station dude said a good couple grand a month
Nov 9, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I have a big back yard... lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put 2 in! lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bigger carries maybe
Nov 9, 2020 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Install some coils in my attic for free power... lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7ukz8WUdW4 Why buy Intel lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect Rocket Lake might put them back to being neck and neck with AMD in gaming at least, but everything else probably not since AMD still has all those cores lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel bad for people who bought the 10900K lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sticking to just 8 cores will probably be detrimental with their high end stuff
Nov 9, 2020 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And AMD says the next BIOS revision will make Ryzen 3 even faster Tom lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna have to cut their prices if they want people to buy their CPUs again lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But, y'know, it's Intel so they'll probably just bump it up lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:46 PM - kenenthk: 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put 2 in! lol < I bet you have 
Nov 9, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To be honest Intel would have to be massively cheap, AMD is cheaper by virtue of not needing a new mobo every 2 years....
Nov 9, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "LOOK OUR CPUS CAN DO 5.1GHZ!!!"
Nov 9, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Nov 9, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "ONLY $699!!!"
Nov 9, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ONLY DRAWS 500W! SO EFFICIENT!
Nov 9, 2020 11:47 PM - kenenthk: Pls the next mac trash can pro will has 3 cpu sockets with i12 cpus
Nov 9, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the next Macs are running on ARM lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Buy our 10k mobo upgrade it has 5 dimm slots
Nov 9, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna announce them tomorrow
Nov 9, 2020 11:48 PM - Flame: the sad thing wasnt it intel R&D same as amd's market cap
Nov 9, 2020 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be interesting to see
Nov 9, 2020 11:49 PM - Flame: yet amd blows intel out of the water now
Nov 9, 2020 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Now?
Nov 9, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel will come back eventually but for now AMD is killing it
Nov 9, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Intel does a bit more than AMD does lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:50 PM - Flame: come on when 1st i7 was released. i7 was the best by far
Nov 9, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So of course they have higher R&D
Nov 9, 2020 11:51 PM - kenenthk: A lot of people still dont really know what amd is
Nov 9, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They got their wifi shit and drone shit and FPGAs etc etc
Nov 9, 2020 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD just makes CPUs and GPUs lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And slaps their names on super shitty mountain bikes ;O;
Nov 9, 2020 11:52 PM - kenenthk: People see intel and auto assume oh high end and when you. Ring up amd they say huh
Nov 9, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY8NLAfNi_M < look how good that bike is!
Nov 9, 2020 11:54 PM - kenenthk: lol iBike
Nov 9, 2020 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD needs to make a Shield TV type thing
Nov 9, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose technically the Atari VCS thing is sorta like that lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They already have super low power embedded SoCs, it's just a matter of using them I suppose
Nov 9, 2020 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Thats called the ps5 psi 
Nov 9, 2020 11:57 PM - Flame: intel FPGAs? can i use one to emulate a NES?
Nov 9, 2020 11:58 PM - Flame: how we go......
Nov 9, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Mister is built on an Intel FPGA IIRC lol
Nov 9, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah sure
Nov 9, 2020 11:58 PM - Flame: psionic gonna turn this into about  Shield TV
Nov 10, 2020 12:00 AM - Flame: go on psionic talk about android
Nov 10, 2020 12:00 AM - Flame: lol 
Nov 10, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should I make a quad boot on my Razer blade and run an Android distro, too? ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Already got Linux, Windows, and macOS running ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Emu Electric uses Android?
Nov 10, 2020 12:04 AM - Flame: wtf is Emu Electric
Nov 10, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The fuck is that?
Nov 10, 2020 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 'd
Nov 10, 2020 12:07 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/1v9KZTt5D8k
Nov 10, 2020 12:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulec lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://github.com/EmuELEC/EmuELEC/releases
Nov 10, 2020 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Its ok psis having a mini stroke
Nov 10, 2020 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "This is the last 32bit release of EmuELEC, this also concludes support for the S912 devices (including Pandora boxes) as there is no 64bit drivers for this SOC." < Hmmmmm, I wonder if that means it'd support that one arcade stick I got 
Nov 10, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so Tom
Nov 10, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If so use it, pretty amazing 
Nov 10, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But only up to 3.9?
Nov 10, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still it's not like the latest version would be much different lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have to pull it out of...wherever I put it and see lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's still downstairs in my basement, though whether the power cable is I dunno lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/asakous/Neo-EmuELEC-H3 < May have to use this one actually
Nov 10, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't look like the stock version supports the Allwinner H3
Nov 10, 2020 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that one does lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they branched it to quite a few devices
Nov 10, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice to have an emulation based OS
Nov 10, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Puppy Linux Arcade was pretty good, I wonder if they still maintain it
Nov 10, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://archiveos.org/puppy-arcade/ 2014 was the last release lol
Nov 10, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, that's interesting. Installed Retroarch on my hackintosh install, and it looks like there's no N64 cores for it on macOS 
Nov 10, 2020 1:08 AM - kenenthk: Did you plugvin yhe n64s power supply to the back of the computer


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 11, 2020)

Nov 10, 2020 4:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hi
Nov 10, 2020 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 is too powerful to be emulated on Macintosh.....
Nov 10, 2020 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-4000-apu-handheld-gaming-console
Nov 10, 2020 8:39 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Nov 10, 2020 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/best-buy-black-friday-2020-ad-see-everything-going-on-sale-starting-nov-22/
Nov 10, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk lol you should have waited best buy has a great 65 Inch TV for sale 1800 dollars 
Nov 10, 2020 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oled 4K HDR 10 bit color smart TV lol
Nov 10, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-65-class-a8h-series-oled-4k-uhd-smart-android-tv/6401203.p?skuId=6401203&irclickid=zmaRcw2QZxyLU4O0M-0V7wD0UkEzxs1Z2QxK1U0&irgwc=1&ref=198&loc=CNET%20Media%20Group&acampID=0&mpid=159047
Nov 10, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh also 120Hz lol
Nov 10, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just go full on 8K..... https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-98-class-q900-series-led-8k-uhd-smart-tizen-tv/6352561.p?skuId=6352561
Nov 10, 2020 9:26 AM - kenenthk: This dude at DD had black painted fingernails I thought it was a eoman at first
Nov 10, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: Dont most phones have hotspots buily in or do you gotta buy shit to connect never connected to one before so idk
Nov 10, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: Also sure psi $250 vs 1800 sounds like a great fucking deal 
Nov 10, 2020 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KHnM_2tqPmc
Nov 10, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-talks-ryzen-5000-launch
Nov 10, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/76125/micron-reveals-worlds-first-176-layer-3d-nand-flash-memory/amp.html
Nov 10, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Faster larger MicroSD and SSDs soon!!!!
Nov 10, 2020 10:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/11/09/dining/best-thanksgiving-desserts.html
Nov 10, 2020 10:46 AM - HylianBran: There's this sick company that's blatantly stealing from Disney's 2009 masterpiece Santa Pups. I shall bring down their regime and restore order to the world. If you have any decency, I suspect you'll help. Its a simple click away. http://chng.it/MDcsgtttHh Join the movement. Join the revolution. Join StopJohnWick
Nov 10, 2020 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Santa Pups is about dumping puppies down chimneys?
Nov 10, 2020 10:52 AM - HylianBran: Santa Pups is about a bunch of traumatized dogs stopping a man who has abused and kidnapped hundreds of other dogs. The themes of rebellion, teamwork, and abuse make it one of the most intelligent films ever made, but it is being blatantly stolen from.
Nov 10, 2020 10:53 AM - HylianBran: FOR MORE INFORMATION, READ THE FOLLOWING:
Nov 10, 2020 10:53 AM - HylianBran: There's this sick company that's blatantly stealing from Disney's 2009 masterpiece Santa Pups. I shall bring down their regime and restore order to the world. If you have any decency, I suspect you'll help. Its a simple click away. http://chng.it/MDcsgtttHh Join the movement. Join the revolution. Join StopJohnWick
Nov 10, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mandalorian is pro abortion!!!! https://comicbook.com/starwars/amp/news/star-wars-the-mandalorian-fans-are-not-okay-with-baby-yoda-after-eating-frog-lady-eggs/
Nov 10, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am like 90% sure thats a man disguised as a woman......https://thetakeout.com/great-british-baking-show-80s-week-recap-season-11-1845615215/amp
Nov 10, 2020 11:03 AM - kenenthk: 1st world problems disnwy
Nov 10, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ofp26_oc4CA
Nov 10, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Got me a little magic bullet for 15 bucks why not
Nov 10, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Is that a blender or a vibrator?
Nov 10, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Ask yom hes the expert
Nov 10, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Tom
Nov 10, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-5000-sales
Nov 10, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho probably the sex toy 
Nov 10, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On rhe max setting it can also blend up fruits and vaggies er veggies
Nov 10, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Magic-Bullet-Essential-Personal-Blender-Silver/851221606
Nov 10, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes see the shape its perfect for fitting in tight spaces
Nov 10, 2020 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
Nov 10, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Never bu mainstays shit
Nov 10, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Actually impressed how quirt this little fucker is
Nov 10, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Quiet
Nov 10, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ehh I have not had the best luck with mainstays
Nov 10, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Bougbt a mini blender couple years ago couldnt even chop ice
Nov 10, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Their kcup coffee makers arent bad for whst they are
Nov 10, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: 20 bucks vs 50 bucks
Nov 10, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have that exact blender kenenthk I use it to fresh grind coffee beans
Nov 10, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The big huge Ninja one I use for smoothies and stuff
Nov 10, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: This little one cant be bad for smoothies
Nov 10, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ninja-Auto-iQ-Kitchen-System-1200-Watts-BL910/978366286?wpa_bd=&wpa_pg_seller_id=F55CDC31AB754BB68FE0B39041159D63&wpa_ref_id=wpaqs:sjUiQlKkkBFLHn6HRNnkn2r3H9-omUW05_alcsaNGDhIYPgQAsp6jmUmkwzZFwGZ9YYJoTUwhNTE3zkULQJUAwnhzR-6GXqCRvsbhljos93gK8OVg50dhj0oApIaJQdTQg67DZVMq3EeC8lK26UMr46VIEDJJ0NjwkzZ6fwMMgxeytS1avLHSDWpVKPAV48S4t1OCtD9WKsGqRyfP49k9w&wpa_tag=&wpa_aux_info=&wpa_
Nov 10, 2020 2:10 PM - kenenthk: I'm glad people think im ugly and crazy makes household appliances less of a hassel
Nov 10, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one will blend rocks..... 1200 watts lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: You should see if it'll blend your head
Nov 10, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, RAM delivery ETA is Thursday, but it hit Grand Rapids yesterday so should hopefully be here tomorrow lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!! I wonder if it will have different RGB settings lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, probably given that it's a refurbished set lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably whatever the default is
Nov 10, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would hope so lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It came doing some crazy ass shit... Had to turn it off so annoying and bright at night lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My whole system does crazy ass shit, so it'll fit right in
Nov 10, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So fucking bright at night lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you getting the 5600X?
Nov 10, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or waiting for 5600?
Nov 10, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Supposedly its gonna be like 229 or something
Nov 10, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the 5000 series is the same as the 3000 series, I'll just grab the 5600 and slightly OC it to match the 5600x lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably still faster than the 10900K lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, the diner around the corner from my house is now offering beef pastys Psi
Nov 10, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/vgswsu < are you jealous? ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD sweeping up trash off the factory floor "Hmmm yeah just sell them cheap still faster than Intels fastest"
Nov 10, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I am have you had one?
Nov 10, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The rutabaga.... The beef the onions....
Nov 10, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not yet, they only just started lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna have to try one at some point
Nov 10, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you had one at all before?
Nov 10, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are sooo good
Nov 10, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to get them at VGs all the time lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had some shitty frozen ones before that were meh lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nothing fresh yet
Nov 10, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopvgs.com/locations/howell/1920
Nov 10, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one in fact
Nov 10, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.npr.org/2020/11/10/933214639/trump-appointee-delays-biden-transition-process-citing-need-for-clear-winner
Nov 10, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: So psi say you get a liquid box in the mail thats listed from my exs address think you can see if your blinder can blend whatevers in the box
Nov 10, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/PSP/comments/jr00hx/done_with_resin_casting_what_do_you_think_about/?$deep_link=true&correlation_id=c08c4df8-58f8-4d49-b3e1-03b63cf320b4&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&utm_content=post_body&utm_medium=digest&utm_name=top_posts&utm_source=email&utm_term=day&$3p=e_as&$original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2FPSP%2Fcomments%2Fjr00hx%2Fdone_
Nov 10, 2020 2:36 PM - kenenthk: I cant remember if i posted it but fuck it ill do it again
Nov 10, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: It looks great.
Nov 10, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pmCTU00.mp4
Nov 10, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 0/10 no RGB
Nov 10, 2020 2:39 PM - kenenthk: I cant remember what model that psp was called
Nov 10, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: I'd like to do something like that
Nov 10, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pmCTU00.mp4 < Also kek lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the street model I think
Nov 10, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: The cheapest one, right?
Nov 10, 2020 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Wasnt the only drawback no wifi and a shitter lcd
Nov 10, 2020 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, had no wifi and shitty mno speakers
Nov 10, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: I still have a mgs green camo i wanna bring back to life but dont wanna spend money on something I'll just play roms on for anfew minutes
Nov 10, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: Looked good tho.
Nov 10, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Still wish sony would've release one more psp series
Nov 10, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a fuck ugly red God of War PSP somewhere
Nov 10, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Like a 4000 with amoled panels and bt connectivity
Nov 10, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone plays PSP perfectly 
Nov 10, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think was a PSP 2000 
Nov 10, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/i/224013927019?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=224013927019&targetid=935431405653&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=9023858&poi=&campaignid=10460107125&mkgroupid=106723176187&rlsatarget=aud-622524042958la-935431405653&abcId=2146001&merchantid=114763587&gclid=CjwKCAiAkan9BRAqEiwAP9X6Ud3SqnCY7HJt7vdjB5_gN3e2fikCBBrndRBexSIuPscIp8KnEfExghoCnyAQAvD_B
Nov 10, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: I have this one
Nov 10, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also Psi those pasty's are already sold out 
Nov 10, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: It really kicked me in the dick for not keeping the box
Nov 10, 2020 2:48 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-3-6V-3600mAh-Replacment-Battery-Pack-for-PSP2000-PSP-3000-Gamepad-Controller/143565476364?hash=item216d2b520c:g:oI0AAOSwWnhefWbF
Nov 10, 2020 2:48 PM - kenenthk: I really doubt i could trust these lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: 3600mah for psp with a chance of fire
Nov 10, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh shit Fedex went crunch time and put my RAM on a truck for delivery today 
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: From Taiwan?
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: 
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!!!
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: I can't keep track of all your packages, Tom.
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Veho, it went from Taiwan to Alaska to Tennessee in like 1 day lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 truck falls over driver drunk
Nov 10, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before one of the sticks is bad lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Corsair must've paid for that fast boi shipping lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they wont pee on it? Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - T-hug: I threw my psp magic battery out other day cuz it had swollen up
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - T-hug: Was twice the size and round lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice extra capacity!!
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You poke it with a knife?
Nov 10, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: I took my car in for repairs, $500, which included changing the brake pads, which they messed up, which in turn messed up my brake disks, which then needed changing, for an additional $500.
Nov 10, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let the smoke out!
Nov 10, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho thems the breaks?
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah Veho how did that all work out? Did you get your refund? lol
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: So I go back to the first repair shop to complain, and their response is, "we put the brake pads we had, you can complain to the manufacturer".
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: Get FFFFUUUUUCKED
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: Yeah, they will refund me $50 for the brake pads.
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol broken brakes breaks my heart 
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: Because they were faulty.
Nov 10, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's fucking dumb
Nov 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sue sue sue!
Nov 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: I'll just report them to the consumer protection agency.
Nov 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they stopped?
Nov 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: Psi, yeah, eventually.
Nov 10, 2020 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Veho is gonna end up like the opening scene from the mask
Nov 10, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My puns are just padding my sadness
Nov 10, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: All i wanted was an oil change
Nov 10, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: And you wanna know the best part? None of that was actually necessary  
Nov 10, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: The original brakes were fine  
Nov 10, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: All I wanted was to fix the AC  
Nov 10, 2020 2:59 PM - kenenthk: And this is why veho co sumes alcohol
Nov 10, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: I can't, I have to watch over the kids  
Nov 10, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: Otherwise I'd be fucking hammered half the time.
Nov 10, 2020 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Well give them dangerous toys to play with and blame the booze
Nov 10, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qz7z_Ga2e5Y
Nov 10, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did they at least fix the AC?
Nov 10, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or does that blow out toxic fumes?
Nov 10, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nazi AC?
Nov 10, 2020 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Is the ac just blowing low usually if it is its just popping the glove box off and adding a new air filter had the issue
Nov 10, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found zi partz in an old public shower....
Nov 10, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: The freon or whatever gas they're using in ACs these days ran away so the system had to be filled and resealed.
Nov 10, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: At least that part is working.
Nov 10, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: *Veho died in a freak freon poisoning three days later*
Nov 10, 2020 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 engine belt flys off
Nov 10, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Replaced with zigklon b gas? Lll
Nov 10, 2020 3:04 PM - Veho: inb4 snek in engine https://i2-prod.mirror.co.uk/incoming/article1309185.ece/ALTERNATES/s1200b/snake
Nov 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ee Zyklon even lol
Nov 10, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: We also added premium sand to that oil change you wanted
Nov 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah AC usually has to be recharged every few years
Nov 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I refill my own AC system
Nov 10, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spend like 20 bucks on a can with a gauge thingy and bam 10 minutes later ice cold air
Nov 10, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Its actually not that hard theres a guy named scotty or something on youtube that shows you how
Nov 10, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it varies depending on the vehicle lol
Nov 10, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/A-C-Pro-Ultra-Synthetic-R-134a-Refrigerant-Recharge-Kit-20-OZ/353326131
Nov 10, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty plastic Chevy Aveo I had had the recharge point in a super annoying place
Nov 10, 2020 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Thats why i like my 04 Corolla easy to get to parts
Nov 10, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My BMW now has it in a nice easy spot lol
Nov 10, 2020 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Even has cut outs for taillights in the back i i dont gotta remove the entire fabrick for one fucking bulb that gets me a court date
Nov 10, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Failing at filling your cars AC you can always huff the freon
Nov 10, 2020 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Stop getting high from cat fumes psi
Nov 10, 2020 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Cars lol
Nov 10, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet the spiders crawling under your skin after that will tell you great things!
Nov 10, 2020 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Knowing psi cats too
Nov 10, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol cheesing?
Nov 10, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/KItYnaM60nw
Nov 10, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Kenny lll
Nov 10, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 3:20 PM - Flame: damn ken you shouldnt be messing about with cats !
Nov 10, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.destructoid.com/stories/xbox-game-pass-is-getting-a-ton-of-new-games-to-support-the-xbox-series-x-launch-609594.phtml
Nov 10, 2020 3:32 PM - ntcc45: big yum
Nov 10, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/vgv00w < I HAVE ASCENDED
Nov 10, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 32GB of glorious RAM
Nov 10, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awwww ewww they're Nanya chips 
Nov 10, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Nananananananananana
Nov 10, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: New printer aint bad like how i can print all my shit without leaving the app
Nov 10, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try the toasted cheddar chalupa
Nov 10, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Nov 10, 2020 4:16 PM - kenenthk: I did psi in like 2010 ;O
Nov 10, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aDMsGl_XxTk
Nov 10, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk did me how  lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has ascended!!!!
Nov 10, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: May your clocks be high and temperatures low!
Nov 10, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL...I get a lower score in Superposition 
Nov 10, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/ve4eni < 16gb
Nov 10, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/vgv8b5 < 32gb 
Nov 10, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same GPU OC lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Guys since I have a printer now should I print porn and tape it to neighbors doors
Nov 10, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same memory speeds and timings as well
Nov 10, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lower timings in the new RAM and try again?
Nov 10, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk print fake news letters to pass out
Nov 10, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember Tom I was able to drop a full 1 point like instead of 16 or what ever it was 15 worked
Nov 10, 2020 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Trump wins presidency over fake deaths!
Nov 10, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was at 15 15 15 when I ran it lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same as my other set
Nov 10, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could try maybe 14
Nov 10, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah at 3200 I could hit 14
Nov 10, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's not gonna give me 150 points lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At like 16 I could hit like 3466
Nov 10, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mobo is stuck at 3200mhz so can't go any higher lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so bad
Nov 10, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But isnt the memory controller in the CPU Tom?
Nov 10, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is so weird but I think my wifes is the same...
Nov 10, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The memory controller is on the CPU but the mobo also has to support XYZ DIMM speeds as well
Nov 10, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mobo supports like up to 5000 or something crazy
Nov 10, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It says 3600 but thats a rumor lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly some of the RAM profiles you can use have it way over 3600
Nov 10, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure its OC stuff since JDEC is like 2133 or something ancient
Nov 10, 2020 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, stock DDR4 is 2133 and anything higher is technically considered an overclock lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I noticed your GPU utilization went down 1% Tom woth 32GB 
Nov 10, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With
Nov 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the RGB lighting up?
Nov 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh it usually goes between 97 and 98 lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No real difference though
Nov 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh
Nov 10, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, RAM RGB was on by default lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks gross to me lol
Nov 10, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NKrEun0.mp4
Nov 10, 2020 4:58 PM - Flame: Holidays are coming Holidays are coming Holidays are coming Holidays are coming Holidays are coming Holidays are coming Coming for everyone
Nov 10, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: That sounds like a threat.
Nov 10, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho "CHRISTMAS ME!!!!"
Nov 10, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We shall ride to the north pole all cheerful and jolly!!!
Nov 10, 2020 5:01 PM - Veho: The original RGB.
Nov 10, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:03 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man these Nanya chips are trash lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Refuses to boot if I put the timings any lower than 15
Nov 10, 2020 5:25 PM - Veho: I just discovered that the milk I've been drinking for the last two days had the expiration date of July 2020. HOW'S YOUR DAY GOING?
Nov 10, 2020 5:25 PM - Veho: 
Nov 10, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: We've had that carton of milk in the pantry for ages, and finally cracked it open this week.
Nov 10, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: UHT milk lasts forever so I don't (normally) bother checking the expiration date.
Nov 10, 2020 5:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing with "expiration" dates is they're not so much when something "expires" as it is when it stops being "peak" fresh
Nov 10, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually unopened milk will last months after it's "expiration" date just fine, it just won't be like the freshest, tastiest milk you've ever had
Nov 10, 2020 5:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it also won't be like sour gross trash
Nov 10, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Nah, we've had what we refer to as the "cheese incident" here, where a bottle of fresh milk spoiled in a day, and then exploded.
Nov 10, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Unopened, straight from the store.
Nov 10, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: Pasteurized, even.
Nov 10, 2020 5:30 PM - Veho: But apparently not enough  
Nov 10, 2020 5:32 PM - Veho: UHT milk on the other hand, that stuff lasts forever.
Nov 10, 2020 5:32 PM - Veho: This one was perfectly fine.
Nov 10, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: Just checked the expiration date for shits and giggles.
Nov 10, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have egg nog 
Nov 10, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the mood for some coconut water though
Nov 10, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's interesting, you know how I was supposed to get an eGPU thing ages ago and it never showed up?
Nov 10, 2020 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it did "show up", according to a UPS tracking number lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol porch pirates?
Nov 10, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately my security cam software deleted videos that old so not sure if they just didn't deliver to the right house or did and someone stole it
Nov 10, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even now they are enjoying that sweet sweet eGPU goodness lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If they even knew wtf it was lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if any of the idiots around here even know what it would be lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now me I would know but I would have zero use for it unless I could use it with my phone somehow lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it USB type C compatible?
Nov 10, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was it a PCIe extension type one?
Nov 10, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thunderbolt 3 I think
Nov 10, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Crapple lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, Intel and Apple lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Razer Blade has a thunderbolt 3 port, which is what I was gonna test it on
Nov 10, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3080 and Razor?
Nov 10, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I was gonna shove my 3080 in there and see what that would've been like
Nov 10, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PCIe x4 so it would've been super bottlenecked lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but 3080 has a lot of RAM local.... Interesting
Nov 10, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like slow loading levels but after should be fine?
Nov 10, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have a razer core tom?
Nov 10, 2020 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: does that even have a powerful enough PSU to drive the 3080?
Nov 10, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, I was supposed to get a different eGPU to review which never showed up
Nov 10, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And now was apparently possibly stolen from my porch
Nov 10, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.akitio.com/expansion/node-titan < Was supposed to be this one, which actually has a 650w PSU so it probably would've been fine lol
Nov 10, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyways, gotta go ask my neighbors to see if they got it by mistake brb lolk
Nov 10, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that looks cool
Nov 10, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: "Mistake"
Nov 10, 2020 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Stop reading your birth certificate veho
Nov 10, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Akitio-Node-Thunderbolt3-Windows-Compatible/dp/B06XKKSNTS
Nov 10, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost 600 dollars
Nov 10, 2020 6:02 PM - kenenthk: I'm so bored im cleaning and doing laundry
Nov 10, 2020 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Play some Red Dead 2 instead
Nov 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Veho: Burn your clothes, buy new ones.
Nov 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Veho: Fuck laundry.
Nov 10, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dry cleaners 
Nov 10, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make some asian lady do your laundry!
Nov 10, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: I usually just get fatter buy bigger sizes and give my skinny clothes away
Nov 10, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly soooo much better at it than me lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:10 PM - kenenthk: I alredy filled my rdr2 quota by beating 2 missions most cant do 1
Nov 10, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to play it but I work like every day now 
Nov 10, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Checks are nice like 900 bucks a week lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After taxed
Nov 10, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp nothing from my neighbors who usually get my misdelivered stuff
Nov 10, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sleep is almost non existent... Training is off the charts lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My legs look like I could be an olympic body builder lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you keeping up on your vitamins?
Nov 10, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oww ooww.... Was just flexing and cramps lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's kind of annoying, I wonder if I've had other things stolen from my porch 
Nov 10, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom and that eGPU one was expensive 
Nov 10, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not actually $600, just $350 or something from official retailers
Nov 10, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worst part is they probably didnt know wtf it was
Nov 10, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://eshop.macsales.com/item/AKiTiO/NPTNT3/ < Oh $330 now
Nov 10, 2020 6:16 PM - kenenthk: Theres a thing called ring devices tom
Nov 10, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not cheap in my opinion
Nov 10, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a 5600X Tom lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have security cams up already ken, they just delivered it a month ago and never fucking told us that until now lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2 months ago even
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sept. 25th apparently
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - kenenthk: And where would they be installed
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And my security cams clear old stuff after a month lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At ur mums cunt, duh
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You need more storage?
Nov 10, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 4TB drive I got cheap is working fine
Nov 10, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's not a storage thing, it's just the motion sensor on the software is shit so it takes thousands and thousands of little videos lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I have it set to clear after a month so I don't have 20k+ little video files of nothing
Nov 10, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Well you're the one thats gonna have to eventually uninstall them if you move so i pity you
Nov 10, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: From Oct. 20th->today I have 7,335 videos that are only 18.5GBs lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AI processing so it could keep videos of people and not random leaf or bug?
Nov 10, 2020 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, not that fancy lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Future tech lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just has you select an area to monitor, and then records if something moves in that area for more than 2 seconds
Nov 10, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Leaves and bugs in my experience lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one of those Night Owl ones at one point
Nov 10, 2020 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But what's annoying is my trees sort of overhang my driveway, so it just catches that all the time lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then cars driving past
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was pretty good
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or fires?
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The one pointed to my front door has the same issue, there's just a couple branches of a tree hanging down so it records so damn often
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Burn the trees down simple
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Funnily enough it didn't even like catch the fires until the fire trucks got there 
Nov 10, 2020 6:23 PM - kenenthk: You live in Michigan no one will call the cops
Nov 10, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: My fucking Halloween snskccrate still isnt here
Nov 10, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Snackcrate
Nov 10, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Healthy snacks?
Nov 10, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meth Crate
Nov 10, 2020 6:25 PM - kenenthk: If i see one pice of candy corn I'm going to Florida getting psi and burn the city of Pensacola
Nov 10, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Silk Road could have had a drug crate random drugs and paraphernalia lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:26 PM - kenenthk: Thats an Oregon special
Nov 10, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I got your back
Nov 10, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: I have a highscool friend that lives in pensacola but burn him too
Nov 10, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:27 PM - kenenthk: Seriously guy left kck clean moved to flordia and became a alcoholic drug user
Nov 10, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So he blended in with the locals lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He became my job security
Nov 10, 2020 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Basically
Nov 10, 2020 6:29 PM - kenenthk: You should try snackcrate psi they're not far from you
Nov 10, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would eat it all 
Nov 10, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My diet these days is mostly meat cheese veggies
Nov 10, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to push the boundaries of what is possible lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Water lots of water.....
Nov 10, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unsweetened tea and occasionally a diet soda
Nov 10, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully I love me some Fiji Water lol
Nov 10, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.thrillist.com/amphtml/news/nation/romaine-lettuce-recall-november-2020
Nov 10, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Again?
Nov 10, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: "Healthy" food my ass.
Nov 10, 2020 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I do like the fact nearly everything electronic is going 8 styled connector makes like so easier
Nov 10, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: I'm making burritos
Nov 10, 2020 7:17 PM - kenenthk: I despise department of revenues
Nov 10, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4bnT2HM.mp4
Nov 10, 2020 9:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TwQhaqi.jpg
Nov 10, 2020 9:40 PM - Veho: 
Nov 10, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp Psi I tried that one version of Emu Elec for my arcade stick and it booted, so that was nice
Nov 10, 2020 10:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...but the built in controls didn't work, and it'd crash after like 1 or 2 minutes lol
Nov 10, 2020 10:09 PM - Flame: but did it run Crysis tho?
Nov 10, 2020 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It didn't run anything 
Nov 10, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised it booted at all lol
Nov 10, 2020 10:12 PM - Flame: tom have you seen that Raspberry Pi 400
Nov 10, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Flame, I've never heard of Raspberry Pi before what is that
Nov 10, 2020 10:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks neat, but I have a Pi 4 so it's kinda useless for me
Nov 10, 2020 10:21 PM - Flame: BUT YOU NEED IT!
Nov 10, 2020 10:29 PM - kenenthk: If it had ram slots he'd buy it
Nov 10, 2020 10:32 PM - Flame: dont be silly ken if it had ram slots AND was from the 90's he'd buy it
Nov 10, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it weren't just like a Pi 4 built into a tiny keyboard I'd consider it, but it's really just a 4GB Pi 4 with a slight overclock lol
Nov 10, 2020 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And missing one whole USB port ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I already have two Pi 4's now
Nov 10, 2020 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I don't really need to spend $70 on another lol
Nov 10, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: So stick it inderneath one of your shitty $20 review keyboards and call it a new pi version
Nov 10, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm pretty sure all the keyboards I've gotten to review are worth more than a Pi is ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Individually ;O;
Nov 10, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: So $10?
Nov 10, 2020 10:40 PM - kenenthk: Okau usps eta 9th package in like 4 states awaya kthx
Nov 11, 2020 1:22 AM - Sicklyboy: Well, score. Idk if Walmart fucked up or if they oversold the TV, but the TV that was placed into the back of my truck was not a 65" house brand TV, but a 65" Samsung
Nov 11, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice! Which Samsung?
Nov 11, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, did anyone see the Apple conference earlier today? Fucking hilarious lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A whooooooooooole lot of dubious claims in there
Nov 11, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Super misleading, if not straight up lies 
Nov 11, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like their ARM SoCs being "3X FASTER THAN BEST SELLING WINDOWS LAPTOP!" lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure the "best selling laptop" they're comparing it to is like some budget $300 thing lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:45 AM - Sicklyboy: This is what tv it is https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/samsung/tu7000
Nov 11, 2020 1:45 AM - Sicklyboy: Specifically un65tu7000fxza
Nov 11, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah not bad, I would've guessed a 7 series
Nov 11, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll be miles and miles better than the shitty ONN lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:46 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah I bet lmao
Nov 11, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Selling for like $500 on Bestbuy right now, so you got a pretty fucking good deal lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:47 AM - Sicklyboy: I've got I believe a ku6000 42" in the bedroom. Was using it for a computer monitor. Awful for that. Fine for watching yt as I fall asleep.
Nov 11, 2020 1:47 AM - Sicklyboy: As long as it's marginally nicer than the bedroom one I'll be happy
Nov 11, 2020 1:48 AM - Sicklyboy: Replacing a 50" magnavox in the living room. MASSIVE size difference.
Nov 11, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have some cheapo LG 43" TV I got during last year's black friday
Nov 11, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Terrible HDR brightness, but otherwise a nice TV
Nov 11, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have some super cheapo 40" 1080p Element TV I bought yeeeeeeears ago, also during Black Friday lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The LG is in my bedroom, the cheapo 1080p TV is in my living room
Nov 11, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means I may have to keep my PS5 in my bedroom if I want to see pretty 4k stuff 
Nov 11, 2020 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably won't bother though TBH lol
Nov 11, 2020 2:50 AM - Ericzander: Man, I got a 1080p bullshit TV from black friday in like 2015-6 that's still kicking. Everyone was talking about how these things don't last. Totally serviceable.
Nov 11, 2020 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think mine is like nearly 10 years old now lol
Nov 11, 2020 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want some 4K TVs but at the same time I don't... Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 12, 2020)

Nov 11, 2020 5:12 AM - dwain12435: Someone stole mine yesterday... I smiled and waved as he left.
Nov 11, 2020 5:13 AM - dwain12435: Hey, is that Dildo guy on the shoutbox 24/7? Does he not have a life?
Nov 11, 2020 6:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Hott-Products-Lollipipe-Edible-Strawberry/dp/B009IYRMX2
Nov 11, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Under similar items to consider lol..... How is that similar lol
Nov 11, 2020 6:36 AM - Veho: Nobody here has a life, dwain. Why else would we be here?
Nov 11, 2020 9:29 AM - DinohScene: anyone on GBAtemp is a noliver
Nov 11, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: That is not dead which can eternal browse.
Nov 11, 2020 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only post here when I'm at work.....
Nov 11, 2020 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far so good police have only been here a couple of times tonight
Nov 11, 2020 10:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jcEEWA9.jpg
Nov 11, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jcEEWA9.jpg
Nov 11, 2020 10:17 AM - Veho: Why are the police there, Psi?
Nov 11, 2020 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually someone on drugs assaulted the staff lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:19 AM - Veho: Aren't you supposed to handle that  
Nov 11, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nahhh I let my underlings do that stuff
Nov 11, 2020 10:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only come out if it looks like they can actually fight....
Nov 11, 2020 10:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I do some stuff people start screaming.... Its so annoying
Nov 11, 2020 10:23 AM - kenenthk: Stfu psi
Nov 11, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why do people scream when I hurt someone else?
Nov 11, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk
Nov 11, 2020 10:25 AM - kenenthk: Why do girls scream when i take their pants off
Nov 11, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol did you wash your hands furst?
Nov 11, 2020 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: First even lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:29 AM - Veho: They finally found a pair of pants that fit and now some gnome is trying to steal them.
Nov 11, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk did you try the Bill Cosby trick?
Nov 11, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Girls hate this one trick...
Nov 11, 2020 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but guys love it
Nov 11, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: Guys love getting roofied?
Nov 11, 2020 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Depends on the guy
Nov 11, 2020 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Guy: I was roofied must've gotten laid Girl: Better email fox4
Nov 11, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: Better check if you still have your kidneys first.
Nov 11, 2020 10:50 AM - kenenthk: I'm still alive why need it
Nov 11, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AqruH16.jpg
Nov 11, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: Donald. Home of the Big.
Nov 11, 2020 11:15 AM - Veho: And the Chicken.
Nov 11, 2020 11:15 AM - Veho: Occasionally the Rib.
Nov 11, 2020 11:32 AM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Nov 11, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 11, 2020 11:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sfgate.com/shopping/amp/Walmart-Black-Friday-TV-TCL-55-inch-smart-15717095.php
Nov 11, 2020 11:43 AM - Veho: That's a steal.
Nov 11, 2020 11:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so to be honest
Nov 11, 2020 11:52 AM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/Ni6E7L7XeKA
Nov 11, 2020 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Oh not to psi hed rather drop 2k on a 65" 
Nov 11, 2020 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's an expensive 65
Nov 11, 2020 12:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine was cheaper
Nov 11, 2020 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Mine was 2fitty
Nov 11, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: It has fancy words on paper take my money
Nov 11, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too bad you couldn't just buy 4 of those 150 TVs and glue them together lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 600 bucks 110 inches lol
Nov 11, 2020 1:24 PM - kenenthk: They have 4 display mounts for desks
Nov 11, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Just get a multi panel splitter and you're set.
Nov 11, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: PCs have multi screen support but the console PEASANTRY need some extra help.
Nov 11, 2020 1:27 PM - Veho: LOL SPECIAL NEEDS
Nov 11, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Yes vrho we know about your special needs its okay
Nov 11, 2020 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Veho
Nov 11, 2020 1:34 PM - Veho: Fuck you ken I have a condition.
Nov 11, 2020 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Being around psi for too long does that to people
Nov 11, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jHL81dN.mp4
Nov 11, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: Fingerbanger 3000.
Nov 11, 2020 2:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: can i get one of those customized for my penis?
Nov 11, 2020 2:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: asking for a friend
Nov 11, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: This one's for the penis: https://i.imgur.com/9ETL4ZD.mp4
Nov 11, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: no silly those are for breaking open bike locks
Nov 11, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3evHZkW.jpg
Nov 11, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KaUzAbN.mp4
Nov 11, 2020 6:29 PM - Veho: Bought some biltong and beef jerky today. It's okay I guess.
Nov 11, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: Horribly expensive though.
Nov 11, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: I should try some other brands and spice mixtures but dayumn. It's a sometimes thing, not an all the time thing.
Nov 11, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: (inb4 mAKe uR OwN)
Nov 11, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: mAKe uR OwN
Nov 11, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 11, 2020 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I make my own beef jerky sometimes
Nov 11, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just about as expensive to make your own as it is to buy it lol
Nov 11, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think people don't quite understand how much weight is loss when you make your own jerky, for me I can lose anywhere from half to like a third of weight depending on the cut lol
Nov 11, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: I understand how many kiids i loose when i jerky
Nov 11, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: My hallowed snackcrate finally got here lol
Nov 11, 2020 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Halloween
Nov 11, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.beveragesdirect.com/products/deadworld-zombie-vanilla-cream-soda?variant=30936839389324 god damn 30 bucks for a 12 pack
Nov 11, 2020 6:48 PM - Veho: I tried A&W cream soda once and now I'm apprehensive.
Nov 11, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: Of cream soda in general.
Nov 11, 2020 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Love cream soda blue cream soda is better
Nov 11, 2020 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Try Dad's branded cream soda
Nov 11, 2020 6:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L3VBWR0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PjdRFbZYKK7H3
Nov 11, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: I have no desire to try dad's cream.
Nov 11, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Aren't you a dad
Nov 11, 2020 6:55 PM - Veho: I can try my own cream then.
Nov 11, 2020 6:57 PM - kenenthk: I often wonder how half the people here became dad's
Nov 11, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Roofies must really work
Nov 11, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Fake it till you make it.
Nov 11, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: The realist are the most hated
Nov 11, 2020 7:40 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/unbrick-my-switch-or-unban.577065/
Nov 11, 2020 7:40 PM - jatin: Give me a way
Nov 11, 2020 8:01 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/unbrick-my-switch-or-unban.577065/#post-9262294
Nov 11, 2020 8:04 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/unbrick-my-switch-or-unban.577065/#post-9262308
Nov 11, 2020 8:07 PM - jatin: Hello
Nov 11, 2020 8:13 PM - Veho: Spamming the shoutbox will not help.
Nov 11, 2020 8:15 PM - TomRannd: lol
Nov 11, 2020 8:28 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/unbrick-my-switch-or-unban.577065/#post-9262308
Nov 11, 2020 8:30 PM - jatin: I need help still
Nov 11, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: Dude, stop spamming that here. People in the thread are trying to help you. Give more detail.
Nov 11, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, this is why I should be a supervisor
Nov 11, 2020 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I can ban scum like that 
Nov 11, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: I thought I couldn't be trusted with power, but once they gave me mod powers I found out I couldn't be arsed to abuse it.
Nov 11, 2020 9:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You guys having chicken for dinner? 
Nov 11, 2020 9:47 PM - Veho: Dinner is bad for you.
Nov 11, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm having crock pot chicken tacos
Nov 11, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because laziness is best when making dinner 
Nov 11, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I waa gonna make meatballls and spaghetti but too tired lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I got close to 70 hours this week
Nov 11, 2020 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make lazy chicken tacos 
Nov 11, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have to do dishes and clean the entire kitchen hate cooking around any sort of filth
Nov 11, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chuck chicken into crock pot with seasonings and just squeeze a fuckton of limes, leave for 50 years
Nov 11, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bam, lazy chicken tacos
Nov 11, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Delicious
Nov 11, 2020 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might do that soon here lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slow cooker is getting jealous of cast iron pan lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Throw cream cheese and shredded cheese in it, make chicken taquitos 
Nov 11, 2020 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Burrito
Nov 11, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually when I do burger burrito I throw like lettuce tomatoes cheese and sour cream on
Nov 11, 2020 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taco bueno burrito
Nov 11, 2020 10:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to learn el pastor
Nov 11, 2020 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tTP1Tcwz7XItjBgdGDw4kzNUShILC7JLwIATYoG3A&q=el+pastor&oq=el+past&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46i433j0l2j69i60.5417j0j1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Nov 11, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like spit meat?
Nov 11, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Check those out Tom you might like them
Nov 11, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah
Nov 11, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tried them from a taco truck and they where great
Nov 11, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it has pork mixed with pineapple so already a winner lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Made it to chapter 5 on rdr2
Nov 11, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pineapple very important 
Nov 11, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/this-hisense-70-inch-4k-uhd-smart-android-tv-is-on-sale-for-just-400/
Nov 11, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Nov 11, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure a $400 70" TV is gonna be real amazing ;O;
Nov 11, 2020 10:47 PM - kenenthk: The onn 65" isnt that bad tbh
Nov 11, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: I mean its walmart so its probably a rebranded jvc or something
Nov 11, 2020 10:59 PM - Sicklyboy: Fuck, makes me wish I didn't get the one I got lol.
Nov 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Sicklyboy: Though fwiw I legit don't know if I could fit a 70" on my TV stand. Depends on how the feet are. The 65" barely fits
Nov 11, 2020 11:00 PM - Sicklyboy: Which, speaking of - the 65" Samsung that wally world gave me has decent picture quality but is plagued by issues of Samsung's firmware and smart OS. Nothing to make it worth returning but still frustrating.
Nov 11, 2020 11:01 PM - Sicklyboy: There's been a bug in Samsung's TV firmwares for nearly two years now where the TV will just refuse to stay set to a specific audio output. I route my audio through an HDMI AV receiver. The TV refuses to remember to output to that. So I have to switch outputs every time I turn on the TV.
Nov 11, 2020 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Thought you said you went with rhe onn brand
Nov 11, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of hate the idea of "smart" TVs
Nov 11, 2020 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like bugs that will never be fixed hardware that will be out dated
Nov 11, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the TV breaks your out the added hardware if the hardware breaks the TV is dead...
Nov 11, 2020 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Dont really give a shit about a tvs os when i got a shield tv
Nov 11, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Every os samsungs realed is pretty much shit tbh
Nov 11, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Released
Nov 11, 2020 11:41 PM - kenenthk: Your tv has been updated, sorry you bricked your tvs os by trying to add free streaming service wtf
Nov 12, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/4ohno8h9j3y51.jpg
Nov 12, 2020 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: true tizen is pretty bad but the UI is nice and fast, it's just not a very good smart TV OS, barely any apps on there, not even just a standard media player like VLC or something
Nov 12, 2020 1:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i could not get it to see my NAS, either over DlNA or smb share it just wouldn't see it, if it had any media player apps i could've just used that
Nov 12, 2020 1:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: i had to buy a shield tv at the same time i bought this TV
Nov 12, 2020 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: just to actually get something good enough to replace my media PC for all sorts of consumption
Nov 12, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apple.slashdot.org/story/20/11/11/2114225/no-the-new-macbook-air-is-not-faster-than-98-of-pc-laptops
Nov 12, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Apple's entire show yesterday was just a cluterfuck of BS and misinformation lol
Nov 12, 2020 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And Apple idiots probably believe it all, too lol
Nov 12, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some things I believe, like better battery life than standard x86 chips and the whole "instant wake" thing is also believable
Nov 12, 2020 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But they were like "OUR SOC IS FASTER THAN BEST SELLING WINDOWS LAPTOP!!!"....without listing the laptop, or what performance metrics they're talking about, or which tests they used lol
Nov 12, 2020 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Nov 12, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like IF a company did a good Android laptop they could be fine for like 99% of what people use a laptop for and offer great battery life
Nov 12, 2020 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But people want games lol
Nov 12, 2020 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They already have that Psi, it's called a Chromebook ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And they're shit ;O;


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 13, 2020)

Nov 12, 2020 4:25 AM - T-hug: Gears 5 at 4am... who woulda thought!
Nov 12, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKj6vXPq72U
Nov 12, 2020 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-5000-smashes-processor-sales-records
Nov 12, 2020 7:13 AM - T-hug: https://gamefaqs1.cbsistatic.com/user_image/8/3/7/AAZbq1AABH-1.jpg
Nov 12, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ???
Nov 12, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone went crazy and keyed everything?
Nov 12, 2020 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oohhhhh crayon.....
Nov 12, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp only one thing to do now... Lol preserve it and give it as a gift in 14 years or when the kid is 18 or ao lol
Nov 12, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vg247.com/2020/11/11/ps5-died-youtuber/amp/
Nov 12, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/GPKNGg9HADw
Nov 12, 2020 11:03 AM - Veho: Launch models  
Nov 12, 2020 11:03 AM - Veho: They tend to asplode.
Nov 12, 2020 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like mcdonalds coffee
Nov 12, 2020 12:33 PM - Veho: Thankfully.
Nov 12, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Chapter 6 in rdr2 already that was short
Nov 12, 2020 12:57 PM - Flame: you only spent 200 hours, to get to chapter 6
Nov 12, 2020 1:08 PM - kenenthk: Couple weeks give or take could've gotten there in a week if it wasnt god awful boring and the only entertainment was shooting civilians
Nov 12, 2020 1:40 PM - Flame: why play it if you dont enjoy the game?
Nov 12, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Boring doesnt always mean bad
Nov 12, 2020 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: boring is one kind of bad
Nov 12, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: My ex was boring butbi still got some fun out of her so no its not always bad
Nov 12, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But was she being bored by other people?
Nov 12, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I have bored a few holes in my day... Lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:07 PM - Flame: ken ex was bored by everyone
Nov 12, 2020 4:08 PM - Flame: she was just one hole she was one big hoe
Nov 12, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What, ken was dating his mom?
Nov 12, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;
Nov 12, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose everyone else was
Nov 12, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: Out of all the cables i own cant find a usb b cable 
Nov 12, 2020 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Though i wonder if i could just wireless connect a psp by entering the ip on a windows 10 folder
Nov 12, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have a few of those cables lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They used to come with all kinds of stuff
Nov 12, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Wlan on psp is shit
Nov 12, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thankfully it seems like C is the current flavor and I could not be happier
Nov 12, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: It reads smart tv but not the network I'm on
Nov 12, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Wanna donate some psi
Nov 12, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk no old camera?
Nov 12, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How about a usb stick reader?
Nov 12, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Literally cant find a single of 
Nov 12, 2020 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get them dirt cheap
Nov 12, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: And no
Nov 12, 2020 4:30 PM - kenenthk: I know but i know i got a shit ton of them some place
Nov 12, 2020 4:30 PM - kenenthk: And once i buy it I'll find them and be all pissed
Nov 12, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Multifunctional-Universal-Type-C-Reader-Laptop/dp/B08FRJV3VF/ref=mp_s_a_1_39?dchild=1&keywords=usb+memory+card+reader&qid=1605198682&s=home-garden&sprefix=usb+memory&sr=1-39
Nov 12, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones cool even does otg usb c
Nov 12, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And regular
Nov 12, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 bucks though
Nov 12, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish i could find the one I bought, for you it even works on my OG Xbox
Nov 12, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used it a special cable and some save files for Splinter Cell
Nov 12, 2020 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32987012581.html?pid=808_0000_0131&spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.234e13a48Q5ecG&browser_id=a548616f75574d70b0cc6a302649454a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=175bd4f50a63e8603f14e16106e38d134a6113dc8f&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Hc7f42029c7dd4decad0a93185a05e2390.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
Nov 12, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Found it
Nov 12, 2020 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use it all the time for my micro SD stuff
Nov 12, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprisingly high quality and speed for being like 4 buck's
Nov 12, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And so far has worked with everything I have used it on.... Although PS2 I have not tried
Nov 12, 2020 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Sure psi i wanna wait a month on delivery when i could just buy a usb b cable 
Nov 12, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but get one of those for the future stuff
Nov 12, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I promise it will be worth the couple of bucks lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally compatible with every card format except PS Vita?
Nov 12, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I dont think they make a reader for that lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: I mean the sd to vita adapter thing is dirt cheap now anyway isnt it
Nov 12, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think so?
Nov 12, 2020 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Plus isnt the vitas connector micro
Nov 12, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000677661492.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.6533c0e3JGgpiN&browser_id=a548616f75574d70b0cc6a302649454a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=001175bd59e2d7c6afbb92b933c25c138483b4c6c4&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH21cf0c7a0c104d68a54909ffe699e1ef4.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
Nov 12, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vita was like custom with Sony BS security
Nov 12, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But 1.19 is pretty damn cheap
Nov 12, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I knew I could 100% hack it and pick up one cheap I would consider it.
Nov 12, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much any Vita is hackable now
Nov 12, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like perma hack?
Nov 12, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a fancy downgrader to put it on the good hackable firmwares
Nov 12, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, had it for ages 
Nov 12, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used a HEN PSP it was a pain...
Nov 12, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://vita.hacks.guide/get-started <
Nov 12, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But are they cheap? Because I only know if like 3 good Vita games....
Nov 12, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And PSP is better on my phone lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Lol i see an adapter for like a penny on alibabba may as well order it never know
Nov 12, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, like $100 for a used one I think lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah with prices that low probably just good to have on hand
Nov 12, 2020 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're good portable emulation things, get PS1/PSP stuff and like SNES/GBA and lower
Nov 12, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I picked up like 12 Wii keys back when you could get them for like 3 bucks
Nov 12, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus fancy dual analog lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use an Xbox One controller on my phone now 
Nov 12, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8 more minutes to attempt to grab a PS5 on Walmart 
Nov 12, 2020 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they die too soon 
Nov 12, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 dead out of box
Nov 12, 2020 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Ps5 finger discount from sony to your wallet
Nov 12, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can just sell it for $1200 ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom ScalperDildo lol
Nov 12, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its OK one time I sold Marvel VS Capcom 2 to GameStop for like 80 bucks lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was used and they where selling for like 180 or something crazy
Nov 12, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: I have a copy of burgertime on nes i could trade you for your broken ps5
Nov 12, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk is it NIB?
Nov 12, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: Hell if i know
Nov 12, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could be getting ripped off lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Also found a copy of swordquest for 2600 in storage so that was cool
Nov 12, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh its only Worth 265 NIB lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:01 PM - kenenthk: I pretty much have all the old games avgn reviewed sigh
Nov 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ET?
Nov 12, 2020 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Actually i do have a copy some place
Nov 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a copy here somewhere lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Time to smadh it up and say it came from Nevada
Nov 12, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its pretty shit lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk get a cheap flight to vegas grab some dirt and put it in a ziploc
Nov 12, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then sell it oneBay say it was used in the avgn movie 
Nov 12, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: eBay even lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Fucking amazon and their false 2 day delivery promises
Nov 12, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They usually have my stuff overnight
Nov 12, 2020 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Pay for our shit get it tomorrow sorry gotta wait 4 days
Nov 12, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Only cheapest mini b cable they got is like 4 day delivery
Nov 12, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Dollor trees probably have them but i dont feel like driving today
Nov 12, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They have to order it from aliexpress lol
Nov 12, 2020 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Bummer noticed some dead pixels under the psp display least its not that bothersome
Nov 12, 2020 5:46 PM - kenenthk: yay found a cable
Nov 12, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There might be a unstuck pixel homebrew?
Nov 12, 2020 5:59 PM - kenenthk: think its just dirt doesnt really show in game mode
Nov 12, 2020 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Unstuck (pixel fixer)
Nov 12, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Nov 12, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to take it apart clean it and never be able to fix it again lol
Nov 12, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they make aftermarket like OLED screens for it
Nov 12, 2020 6:05 PM - kenenthk: nah not worth it doesnt really show in game play
Nov 12, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: way to go asshole dev for not saying how to run it or what fw it supports in the txt doc
Nov 12, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think there is a psp homebrew browser?
Nov 12, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.brewology.com/vita/ahomebrew.php?brewid=379
Nov 12, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be crazy out dated lol
Nov 12, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://psp.brewology.com/downloads/
Nov 12, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Posted Vita crap on accident lol
Nov 12, 2020 6:31 PM - kenenthk: I want taco bell
Nov 12, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: Oh facebook i see popeyes ad and it shows my first black friend liked the page
Nov 12, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They do make a great chicken sandwich
Nov 12, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about going to wawa for dinner
Nov 12, 2020 6:59 PM - Cyan: hmm, hello there. Nobody's talking about PS5? nobody on GBAtemp received it? nobody with a faulty and dead one yet ? strange, no news, no info, no report yet.
Nov 12, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom said he was getting one
Nov 12, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they probably don't ship to Detroit....
Nov 12, 2020 7:00 PM - Cyan: there are some reports about dead units. suspecting connecting USB device (PS4 HDD) might be the problem
Nov 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Cyan: users might be busy playing it 
Nov 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it probably tries to cache all the time to the internet SSD for loading thst leads to insane wear
Nov 12, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is my guess a bug in that software
Nov 12, 2020 7:02 PM - Cyan: yes, I expect a quick update to fix it. or they'll have many consoles to fix.
Nov 12, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like it might be cache then verify then encrypt and due to a bug just starts doing that over and over and over
Nov 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No one is talking about it because scalpers are buying them all
Nov 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally sold out on Walmart in like 30 seconds
Nov 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom didnt pay for the bot again
Nov 12, 2020 7:03 PM - Cyan: damn scalpers 
Nov 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try again in an hour
Nov 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And still probably miss it lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Cyan: my shop said "we didn't manage to get any" 
Nov 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn bots
Nov 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just was gonna buy it and leave it on a low firmware anyway lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Me and Chary both tried and both missed it cuz the bots were so crazy lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, it'll be my review code one so gotta keep it updated for all those great review games lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want to buy an Xbox for the low firmware lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why bother? No one is gonna release a hack for it
Nov 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already has Dev mode from MS
Nov 12, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol someday 
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you get all the homebrew you like already
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like the Xboner
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Homebrew loader?
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Private exploits exist for it, but no one releases them cuz it'd only give you piracy
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Cyan: launch day firmware rarely get hacked, they are often released for higher version
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can already play Dolphin on the Series X via dev mode lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Cyan: but it's nice to keep as backup
Nov 12, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Via Retroarch
Nov 12, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Xboner does have games lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, best thing MS's ever done for their consoles, just give users the ability to run unsigned code anyways
Nov 12, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it is in a sandbox with slightly less resources
Nov 12, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmm that makes me kind of want one now
Nov 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which sucked for the Xbone, but the Sexbox has so much power in it this time around even gimped it's pretty good lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't bother Psi, you have a PC 
Nov 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Nov 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use the $500 to buy a used 3600 and a new GPU for your living room instead lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better investment ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And sooon Ryzen 5900X lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll grab a Sexbox one day, just so I have it lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But probably do the same thing as my Xbone, wait for someone to sell a "broken" one for cheap that's easily fixable lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly considering the 3080 Ti at 999 that feels kinda cheap
Nov 12, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost made that much last week after taxes
Nov 12, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: May be better than the 6969xt or whatever lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use that sweet cash to buy me a scalped PS5 for $800 Psi ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol well software wise for sure
Nov 12, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD will not have DLSS until late 2021
Nov 12, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom im tryna save up for the depression
Nov 12, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although why DLSS cant be just like an upscale filter.... Emulators have been doing it for years
Nov 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It could, you just have to get Nvidia's permission ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Working with a better source like 720P upsampled should look amazing
Nov 12, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They process the DLSS image you get in their data centers when it's added to the game, so that's the only thing stopping you from adding DLSS to whatever you want
Nov 12, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its lame how they implemented it
Nov 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No word on how AMD is gonna do it either
Nov 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was expecting it to be used on emulators lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But probably the same if I had to guess
Nov 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah AMD is not gonna have it for a long time
Nov 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Possibly 12 months
Nov 12, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have a lot of power to upscale a game in realtime so it doesn't look like dogshit lol
Nov 12, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use a XBrZ filter
Nov 12, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Computationally expensive but the results are amazing
Nov 12, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixel-art_scaling_algorithms
Nov 12, 2020 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Does anyone really care about either of the consoles anyway
Nov 12, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No PC Master Race lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC hardware is faster than ever cheaper than ever and consoles are more expensive than they should be.
Nov 12, 2020 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you could build like a competent gaming PC for around 600 bucks
Nov 12, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing fantastic but a solid start with the flexibility to grow
Nov 12, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, you're not gonna get PS5/Sexbox performance for that lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not even like $1000 TBH
Nov 12, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No of course not
Nov 12, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you have parts already then sure, but starting from scratch nah
Nov 12, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But on PC side soo much just free games that you can use that money on hardware
Nov 12, 2020 9:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fitgirl alone makes it worthwhile lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know what psp formats it sticks to? saying a 4gb is too large for transfer lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FAT32
Nov 12, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't go over 4GB file size
Nov 12, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be interesting to know how much money do people spend on games for new systems....
Nov 12, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Normal people? Lots lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pirates, despite seeming so common, are remarkably in the minority lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny what are you trying to send to a psp thats over 4GB....
Nov 12, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People already spending lots on PS5 bundles lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like bundles that are $300+ more than the console
Nov 12, 2020 9:33 PM - kenenthk: these nuts
Nov 12, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom I offered to hack peoples Wii no one wanted free gamez
Nov 12, 2020 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I can get my hands on a PS5 I'll buy like...Demon's Souls
Nov 12, 2020 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's probably it lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a good long while it'll probably mainly be used to play PS4 games TBH lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'll be worth it for all the free review stuff lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will just wait for the eventual PC release
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Demon's Souls definitely won't be coming to PC lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's Sony's babby, they won't let PC have that
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other stuff soon probably
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: h0w l0ngz beForE pS5 EMULATIONS guyz
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never is a long time lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When ur mum stops guzzling every cock in the US
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk really depends on if it gets hacked for when....
Nov 12, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And how hacked too...
Nov 12, 2020 9:38 PM - kenenthk: pred DEL very fast to get into ps5 bios on start up with usb keyboard
Nov 12, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like all the keys leaked? Really soon, just enough to play backups ehhh much longer
Nov 12, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, probably not lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Loooot of work to be done to get emulation working
Nov 12, 2020 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, look at the PS4 "emulators"
Nov 12, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've had exploits for a while, still no commercial games playable
Nov 12, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except in like one emulator that got to like...a menu screen before it stopped working
Nov 12, 2020 9:39 PM - kenenthk: go hack the ps5 tom try shoving a dildo in the disc drive
Nov 12, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Orbital is the main one, it actually uses virtualization which is neat
Nov 12, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah this is true
Nov 12, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should, theoretically, be able to get full speed performance out of that when finished lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably need a monster PC to run it.... Lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's virtualization, probably not as monster as you think lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just x86 after all
Nov 12, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're not emulating anything really
Nov 12, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Besides the specialized PS4 stuff anyways ll
Nov 12, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulating jaguar cores
Nov 12, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the last milestone I remember for Orbital was they got a safe mode firmware to boot lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a lot of encryption work still to do
Nov 12, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keys would help for sure
Nov 12, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably why the PS3 emulator is do good plus 5 extra years
Nov 12, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So not do lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect we'll see commercial stuff running in a few years
Nov 12, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But for now it's best to just buy a cheapo PS4 lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for sure
Nov 12, 2020 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Does ps1 games need their own folder on psp I forgot how to set this crap up
Nov 12, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should just be in the Games folder
Nov 12, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The eboot has to be in it's own folder as well
Nov 12, 2020 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think so also they have to be in ecm format?
Nov 12, 2020 9:47 PM - kenenthk: arent they eboots? like a special ext
Nov 12, 2020 9:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Games/ken'smumguzzlescock/eboot.pbp or whatever
Nov 12, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pbp yeah
Nov 12, 2020 9:48 PM - kenenthk: tom my mom called you an ugly shit head let it go 
Nov 12, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my PS1 games are in pbp lol makes working with them nice
Nov 12, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I send you my PS1 set only 550GBs lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:49 PM - kenenthk: sure just buy me a 1tb miccro sd card for like $500
Nov 12, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1TB MSDs are like $200 these days lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:51 PM - kenenthk: psp m2 hackz
Nov 12, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-microSDXC-Memory-Adapter/dp/B08HCPTMJG/ref=asc_df_B08HCPTMJG/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=459641872450&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17297300012442005606&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012377&hvtargid=pla-966499420982&psc=1
Nov 12, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 179 SanDisk
Nov 12, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scrolling through 850 games, priceless....
Nov 12, 2020 9:52 PM - kenenthk: then just get me a petabyte sd card
Nov 12, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could put that in my phone lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy 2 1TB MSD cards, get one of those dual MSD->Memory Stick Pro Duo cards ;O;
Nov 12, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2TB is the max a PSP can support 
Nov 12, 2020 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Just buy the one and tell amazon they shipped you a 16gb card that was opened
Nov 12, 2020 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-Select-microSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME512HA/dp/B0887CHVFF/ref=pd_aw_fbt_img_2/140-9539904-8338643?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0887CHVFF&pd_rd_r=4027f33d-04d3-4556-9efd-089fb1c96590&pd_rd_w=xs8Kb&pd_rd_wg=bZFe2&pf_rd_p=8ad921d8-8b3b-4c8e-be01-c425a146feba&pf_rd_r=2SA0XJ3YVS76N7NVYTBD&psc=1&refRID=2SA0XJ3YVS76N7NVYTBD
Nov 12, 2020 9:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy one these and be mildly selective
Nov 12, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08K3G8BHF/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B08K3G8BHFp13NParams
Nov 12, 2020 9:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1TB 25 bucks
Nov 12, 2020 9:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds legit!
Nov 12, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might be fake lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:58 PM - kenenthk: sure psi 2 stars dont give it away or anything
Nov 12, 2020 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How did it get 2???? Lol
Nov 12, 2020 9:59 PM - kenenthk: It wasnt the stock image at all either
Nov 12, 2020 9:59 PM - kenenthk: Actual trash Reviewed in the United States on October 25, 2020 Verified Purchase Bought this for some extra storage for my Nintendo Switch. Nothing would download right, and what did download wouldn't run. Reading other reviews in hindsight made me realize that this is indeed a Chinese bootleg. Don't even bother with this product, it is not at all as advertised, and it's a waste of time and money
Nov 12, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08HLX73BT/ref=sspa_mw_detail_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B08HLX73BTp13NParams
Nov 12, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Much more stars lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And  cheaper lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad bought a bunch of cheapo "1TB USB drives" a few months ago lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:02 PM - kenenthk: I loose shit too easily to be trusted with flash drives put something in a permanent spot or give me nothing
Nov 12, 2020 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were like 8GBs lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tried to figure out if I could re-write the firmware to make them show up as 8GB
Nov 12, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Nov 12, 2020 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nope, read only lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably have to solder
Nov 12, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not worth the effort
Nov 12, 2020 10:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I told him to toss them lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:05 PM - kenenthk: my neighors wifi is acting shitty again
Nov 12, 2020 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: fucking 20 minutes for 200mbs
Nov 12, 2020 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/tsmc-in-the-desert-with-the-silicon-wafer/
Nov 12, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5nm lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel probably should get off 14nm asap lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://twitter.com/i/status/1326870249363419141
Nov 12, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/samsung-puts-AI-into-smart-ssds/
Nov 12, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what other tech they could cram on those SSDs
Nov 12, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hardware encryption?
Nov 12, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They already have that 
Nov 12, 2020 10:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lot of SSDs have built in encryption controllers that auto encrypt/decrypt data lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Samsungs SSD do already, I know Crucial has a few
Nov 12, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, 8 more minutes to try again again with Walmart lol
Nov 12, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking bots, don't know why I bother, but hey maybe I'll get lucky lol
Nov 12, 2020 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Fucking games are reading as corrupt data
Nov 12, 2020 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Pacman 40th Anniversary Edition Arcade Machine, Arcade1Up  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Pacman-40th-Anniversary-Edition-Arcade-Machine-Arcade1Up/747431257
Nov 13, 2020 12:31 AM - Cooliomonfoolio: h
Nov 13, 2020 12:41 AM - kenenthk: oe


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 14, 2020)

Nov 13, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://skillet.lifehacker.com/do-not-cook-a-steak-in-your-toaster-ffs-1845655639/amp
Nov 13, 2020 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have put them in my toaster oven but I usually don't do that
Nov 13, 2020 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://robbreport.com/motors/cars/rezvani-hercules-worlds-most-powerful-six-wheeled-truck-1234580720/amp/
Nov 13, 2020 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably gets at least 2 miles to a gallon
Nov 13, 2020 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/11/passengers-locked-down-at-sea-as-covid-hits-first-caribbean-cruise/?amp=1
Nov 13, 2020 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well cruises should be even cheaper now lol
Nov 13, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/X3Q8eiU
Nov 13, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenny is this your grandma? Lol
Nov 13, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/NZ6PlV5
Nov 13, 2020 7:45 AM - Veho: Epidemiologists: "COVID spreads fastest in gatherings of hundreds of people in tigh enclosed spaces" Criuse lines: "Hey everyone, wanna spend a week in a tight enclosed space with a thousand strangers?"
Nov 13, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 13, 2020 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/X0B7VfP
Nov 13, 2020 7:50 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ui6A0hK.jpg
Nov 13, 2020 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they rub it in after they rub it out? Lol
Nov 13, 2020 9:24 AM - Skelletonike: managing online marketplaces and an online store will soon become chaotic.
Nov 13, 2020 9:24 AM - Skelletonike: I am not looking forward to black friday.
Nov 13, 2020 9:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y0rJ6QH.jpg
Nov 13, 2020 9:34 AM - Skelletonike: true enough
Nov 13, 2020 9:45 AM - T-hug: I'm offended for someone else that it's called black Friday
Nov 13, 2020 9:45 AM - T-hug: -2020
Nov 13, 2020 9:48 AM - Skelletonike: funny, don't see people complaining about the name.
Nov 13, 2020 9:49 AM - Skelletonike: maybe in a sensitive future it will be rainbow friday.
Nov 13, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Goals https://imgur.com/gallery/CAMgGqt
Nov 13, 2020 9:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Black Friday is a Jewish Holiday?
Nov 13, 2020 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always suspected the Easter Bunny was all about the gay agenda....
Nov 13, 2020 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Halloween is the devil!!!
Nov 13, 2020 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/qeKKs6d
Nov 13, 2020 10:05 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QN8eo9N.jpg
Nov 13, 2020 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Mbn7sG6ENds
Nov 13, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol those brakes broke
Nov 13, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/jE3lyLq
Nov 13, 2020 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/cpA9VFA
Nov 13, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/r2ZHHhL_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 13, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arms are heavy, almost a chevy, gravy pouring already
Nov 13, 2020 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you had just one buffet dinner what would you eat....
Nov 13, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Noodles and spaghetti, bread sticks and pastries with pudding
Nov 13, 2020 11:28 AM - kenenthk: You like breadsticks
Nov 13, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3rd chin so heavy whoop there goes gravity lol
Nov 13, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I should change my phone today
Nov 13, 2020 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/M4Q3cXL
Nov 13, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/memes/OCsJa7p
Nov 13, 2020 11:58 AM - kenenthk: I don't wanna go to school
Nov 13, 2020 12:51 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/MBs5jRp egg cheese spinach fold for breakfast
Nov 13, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk go to zoo school lol
Nov 13, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FX8lBAF_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 13, 2020 2:01 PM - kenenthk: It is on zoom
Nov 13, 2020 2:39 PM - Flame: ken you still go school?
Nov 13, 2020 2:40 PM - Flame: i know your not bright but damn how dumb are you?
Nov 13, 2020 2:41 PM - Flame: you couldnt even pass school to 28 years old
Nov 13, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: yes flame im actually in a country where money is mort important then school
Nov 13, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Doing pretty damn well too got my own place car and can find for myself 
Nov 13, 2020 3:31 PM - Flame: in that case good for you ken
Nov 13, 2020 3:35 PM - kenenthk: So go suck a dingleberry  
Nov 13, 2020 3:44 PM - Flame: it's spelled dick. you must of skipped that spelling lesson.
Nov 13, 2020 3:45 PM - Flame: ;O;
Nov 13, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: okay skips
Nov 13, 2020 3:58 PM - kenenthk: way to edit that shout hun ;O
Nov 13, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: hun?
Nov 13, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huns
Nov 13, 2020 4:14 PM - kenenthk: yes Flame you're that tough 
Nov 13, 2020 4:52 PM - kenenthk: now to pm shaun to get those edit logs ;o
Nov 13, 2020 6:13 PM - DinohScene: no more edit logs
Nov 13, 2020 6:13 PM - DinohScene: just shouts now
Nov 13, 2020 6:16 PM - kenenthk: its ok we all know i wouldnt be that nice to compliment flame like that anyway 
Nov 13, 2020 7:07 PM - Flame: WUt eDit lOGs bRUh? iDk WuT U Talking aBoUt BRuH?
Nov 13, 2020 7:37 PM - kenenthk: go stay inside flame
Nov 13, 2020 7:44 PM - Flame: go outside once ken
Nov 13, 2020 7:48 PM - kenenthk: no
Nov 13, 2020 7:50 PM - MiChina: P
Nov 13, 2020 11:27 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JDq2i0x
Nov 14, 2020 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Stop holding ubisoft hostage veho
Nov 14, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamasutra.com/view/news/373717/Report_A_possible_hostage_situation_is_underway_at_Ubisoft_Montreal.php
Nov 14, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/highpoints-new-raid-card-runs-eight-m2-ssds-at-32-gbps
Nov 14, 2020 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of fast
Nov 14, 2020 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Nov 14, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $1000 for just the controller lol
Nov 14, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not to mention another ~$800 to even fill all the slots with the cheapest M.2 drives lol
Nov 14, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then you only get like 4TB worth, since the lowest capacity/cheapest gen 4 NVMe I know of is 500GB Lol
Nov 14, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: How long before they have drives cooled by mineral oil
Nov 14, 2020 12:51 AM - kenenthk: This agent im talking to is dumb, fo you guys have any contractless options? No we don't have contactless delivery options
Nov 14, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Apparently 0.8 mbps for $45 a month is a option
Nov 14, 2020 1:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/tcl-smart-tv-security-flaws
Nov 14, 2020 1:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hi
Nov 14, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom 32GBs a second lol
Nov 14, 2020 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could watch so much porn in like an hour... Lol
Nov 14, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nano-pi-r4s-pi-competition
Nov 14, 2020 3:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not quite sure what the point of that would be TBH
Nov 14, 2020 3:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not useful for a NAS really, only two USB ports
Nov 14, 2020 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd trade one of those Ethernet ports for 2 more USB 3 slots lol
Nov 14, 2020 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a USB C or something
Nov 14, 2020 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe like a local web server for something


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 15, 2020)

Nov 14, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking a ad filter before my router
Nov 14, 2020 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that one distro I forget the name
Nov 14, 2020 4:17 AM - SG854: Corsair ll fans are #2 sold on Amazon. They are so expensive. I thought people always went for cheap budget components?
Nov 14, 2020 4:17 AM - SG854: Like 1080p is still a thing right?
Nov 14, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pi-hole.net/
Nov 14, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure 1080P is still good
Nov 14, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially if you have an older high end 1080P set
Nov 14, 2020 4:21 AM - SG854: $110 for pack of 3.
Nov 14, 2020 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They just brought a guy in who had to be narcaned at a AA meeting 
Nov 14, 2020 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Next week the meeting is going to be about trying not to be so high AT the meeting you require medical assistance to live..."
Nov 14, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/dining/review-eggnog-fudge-from-disneys-contemporary-resort/
Nov 14, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ooowww my diebeetus....
Nov 14, 2020 9:03 AM - StarveBread: memento mori
Nov 14, 2020 9:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/T_l1nS-RlZw
Nov 14, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qmaXZpc3hik
Nov 14, 2020 10:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cdlVWRZ.jpg
Nov 14, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For the longest time I used to get aroused playing Tetris now I know why!!!! Lol
Nov 14, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tHBjmHz
Nov 14, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yf4Vfuv
Nov 14, 2020 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Why are news slide shows a thing just tell me the damn story
Nov 14, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I agree 
Nov 14, 2020 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Lets make it more suspenseful by making you click something over and over
Nov 14, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I love 8 paragraphs broken up over 12 pages with like 3 pictures
Nov 14, 2020 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then links to 200 other articles with click bait titles
Nov 14, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mixed into the article... Lol
Nov 14, 2020 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know ad revenue and all but damn lol
Nov 14, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Halfe of its made up news anyway
Nov 14, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: I wonder what bidens sayings going to be after people accept him drink ovaltine?
Nov 14, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: That might cost him the presidency.
Nov 14, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really dont care who won to be honest its all entertainment to me
Nov 14, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of wished Trump won, the memes where legendary
Nov 14, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure the pentagon has 1tb worth of confiscated trump memes now
Nov 14, 2020 1:53 PM - kenenthk: We gotta rwlease the biden meme folder or we'll look stupid now
Nov 14, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J3EdSBv.jpg
Nov 14, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you have to do a lot of drugs to forget the halls being flooded with dinosaurs cum..... Hundreds of gallons....
Nov 14, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Make sure theres enough cum on your ram stick
Nov 14, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Toms favorite animal a good ram toms favorite truck a rqm toms favorite hobby getting rammed
Nov 14, 2020 2:45 PM - kenenthk: https://screenrant.com/back-to-the-future-actors-considered-play-marty-doc/amp/ all of these options seem horrible
Nov 14, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qKtcOLT
Nov 14, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk only Samuel Jackson can do it...
Nov 14, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pimped out Delorian, Samuel Jackson, time traveling snakes
Nov 14, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Yeah and dr.dre as doc brown
Nov 14, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes!!!
Nov 14, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Ice Cube
Nov 14, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Samuel jackson wouldnt have rhe patience to deal with Loretta
Nov 14, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Or jenif3
Nov 14, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Jenifer
Nov 14, 2020 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Say what again... Lol
Nov 14, 2020 2:56 PM - kenenthk: You mean i get to see my futurw? You get to shut up bitch
Nov 14, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Where were going we dont need hos...
Nov 14, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oLBw7sn
Nov 14, 2020 3:01 PM - kenenthk: If marty didnt have his mind on pussy he would've been better off
Nov 14, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iQKfGH4
Nov 14, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Samuel needs a fly girl to be his co pilot
Nov 14, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time traveling road head
Nov 14, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0vVAwap
Nov 14, 2020 3:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/t4IoVEJ.mp4
Nov 14, 2020 3:22 PM - kenenthk: Psp display still holds up pretty well to this day
Nov 14, 2020 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nSNepn7
Nov 14, 2020 3:28 PM - kenenthk: Lol someone wants btf on nes for 25 bucks id rwther risk aids from a $20 atreet hooker
Nov 14, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nXhdBKm
Nov 14, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: Hitler was an okay guy if you got to know him
Nov 14, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: Liked dogs.
Nov 14, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: And painting.
Nov 14, 2020 3:54 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3Kz2vYa5ZPA
Nov 14, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z89Ntn6.jpg
Nov 14, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/apOIruT.jpg
Nov 14, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: Ouchies.
Nov 14, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Boner
Nov 14, 2020 4:53 PM - Flame: that guy is like:-
Nov 14, 2020 4:53 PM - Flame: i have the weirdest boner right now
Nov 14, 2020 4:54 PM - Veho: Death by snu snu.
Nov 14, 2020 4:54 PM - Flame: lool
Nov 14, 2020 5:08 PM - kenenthk: Flame always says i have the weirdest boner right now
Nov 14, 2020 5:18 PM - Veho: If weirdest boner lasts more than 4 hours, consult a urologist.
Nov 14, 2020 5:19 PM - kenenthk: Touch my weirdest boner doc
Nov 14, 2020 5:20 PM - Veho: "That's not even in the top 10 of your weirdest boners."
Nov 14, 2020 5:21 PM - kenenthk: My top 8 was my reflection boner
Nov 14, 2020 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3CHyfHz.mp4
Nov 14, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat!
Nov 14, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: I wish that PSP would stop judging me tho.
Nov 14, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 5:40 PM - kenenthk: I wish people I dont even know on the internet would stop judging me
Nov 14, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh Veho the Magnesium pills I have I thought where 250MG lol where 400 so taking 3 might be a bit much?
Nov 14, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: A bit.
Nov 14, 2020 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Yeah overdose on Magnesium
Nov 14, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still almost instant leg cramp relief lol
Nov 14, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: He was a brave man but the magnesium over took his soul
Nov 14, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats the odd part kenny haven't felt that good in a long time
Nov 14, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: He is more magnesium than man now  
Nov 14, 2020 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Go buy that product i sent you and tell me how it goes
Nov 14, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh i could be thermite man lol
Nov 14, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The iron in my blood...
Nov 14, 2020 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Flordia man will be engraved on your tombstone and you'll appreciate it
Nov 14, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-1Pily0uyLs
Nov 14, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Dethkok.
Nov 14, 2020 5:55 PM - kenenthk: Really tempted to get a toasted cheddar chalupa
Nov 14, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: Oh fuck that looks good.
Nov 14, 2020 5:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Okay, who eating hamburger for dinner? 
Nov 14, 2020 5:57 PM - kenenthk: Ure mum
Nov 14, 2020 5:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No she having Spaghetti 
Nov 14, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://patch.com/florida/brandon/hero-dog-who-took-2-bullets-during-home-invasion-expected-recover-0
Nov 14, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho they are amazing
Nov 14, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get it with steak if you ever have the chance
Nov 14, 2020 6:04 PM - kenenthk: Ubers having a bogo deal
Nov 14, 2020 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Fucking taco bell and their mexican shit not helping me loose any weight
Nov 14, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tacobell.com/food/specialties/toasted-cheddar-chalupa
Nov 14, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk high fat diet is healthy but portion control and vitamins and exorcize important
Nov 14, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: Grease up my pipes, papi.
Nov 14, 2020 6:08 PM - Veho: Yes, it's important to exorcise the fat demons.
Nov 14, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Oh good 500 calories so i can get my 1200 a day to even out
Nov 14, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: So are liposuctions surgeons like priest exorcists
Nov 14, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try for 2000 calories but spread them out and try to get them from meats and veggies
Nov 14, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like eat 2 challupas and a lot of water to drink
Nov 14, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But eat one wait and hour eat the other
Nov 14, 2020 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Is bacardie a good water replacement
Nov 14, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No its a carb 
Nov 14, 2020 6:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/obD09vD.mp4
Nov 14, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Fucking jesus is a carb
Nov 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alcohol is on the no fly list lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: Well duh, his body is bread.
Nov 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: Excuse me, Father, is this Jesus gluten free?
Nov 14, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And his blood was a carb
Nov 14, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Starting to think he was not perfect....
Nov 14, 2020 6:12 PM - Veho: He offset that by eating a lot of fish.
Nov 14, 2020 6:12 PM - kenenthk: So is Jesus like Dad if we call priests fathers i thought we were all his children
Nov 14, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I think they just liked you calling them daddy
Nov 14, 2020 6:13 PM - kenenthk: What puts you above me and why do i need to call you my dad
Nov 14, 2020 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Imagine if workforces were like that
Nov 14, 2020 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Manager did you finish that thing yes my son go back to work
Nov 14, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im a luetenant lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It means I rent out leus lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:15 PM - kenenthk: I think I'm getting addicted to xanax today
Nov 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: Fuck yeah, downers.
Nov 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs arr bad mmkaay
Nov 14, 2020 6:16 PM - kenenthk: NO STFU DRUGS ARE A HEAVSENT THIS IS AMERICA ASK OREGON
Nov 14, 2020 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pablo come to Florida.....
Nov 14, 2020 6:17 PM - kenenthk: I wouldnt let my dick anywhere near flordia after what i say it did to my highschool friend
Nov 14, 2020 6:17 PM - kenenthk: Saw
Nov 14, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 14, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Left a good kid now hes an alcoholic drug pusher that gets into physical fights with his boss
Nov 14, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saw 16 filmed in Florida
Nov 14, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Is 16 the get out of prison free card
Nov 14, 2020 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk but isnt that just your monday?
Nov 14, 2020 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Probably cant say i was a good influence on him
Nov 14, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/florida-man-tried-gun-down-truck-driver-just-5-days-after-being-released-prison-police-say-1537028
Nov 14, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/topic/florida-man
Nov 14, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: The chalupa was alright for taco bell standards
Nov 14, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xVpg1Pr.jpg
Nov 14, 2020 7:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yZ9xQjX.mp4
Nov 14, 2020 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Death to deadbox
Nov 14, 2020 10:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6EcgibI.jpg
Nov 14, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wolf robots fighting bears? Lol ohhh k
Nov 15, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only in Japan?
Nov 15, 2020 12:12 AM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/prod-keys-and-firmware-files.577245/
Nov 15, 2020 12:14 AM - jatin: Yo
Nov 15, 2020 12:38 AM - Flame: not you again.
Nov 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pull out the banhammer Flame
Nov 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He asked for bad things
Nov 15, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: YOU HAVE AN EXCUSE NOW
Nov 15, 2020 12:51 AM - Lilith Valentine: Oh! Are we bullying people in the Shoutbox today? Can I bully them?
Nov 15, 2020 12:51 AM - jatin: No
Nov 15, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://soundcloud.com/aaroj/indestructable
Nov 15, 2020 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: this song is pretty awesome
Nov 15, 2020 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Jatin just PMed me something and it wasn't even a proper sentence lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: I wasn't asking you, jatin! I was asking the shoutbox!
Nov 15, 2020 2:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: Oh boy! This bottom is actually bullying someone for once! *proud of me*
Nov 15, 2020 3:03 AM - kenenthk: Go to time out Lilith
Nov 15, 2020 3:48 AM - Sicklyboy: dab
Nov 15, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.xda-developers.com/android-tv-x86-repurpose-pc-media-streamer/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 16, 2020)

Nov 15, 2020 4:13 AM - HylianBran: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzNPJxk1nH0
Nov 15, 2020 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamerant.com/skyrim-first-playthrough-mistakes/amp/
Nov 15, 2020 5:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: not a bad idea psi
Nov 15, 2020 5:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: but drivers can be an issue on android-x86
Nov 15, 2020 5:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's luck whether your wifi works or not
Nov 15, 2020 5:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can't just install drivers
Nov 15, 2020 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So true
Nov 15, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when Linux had that issue 
Nov 15, 2020 5:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah... having to use ndiswrapper to install the XP drivers for my wifi card on my first laptop
Nov 15, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Android on the Desktop has more potential than Linux for home use though.
Nov 15, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye ndis wrapper or trying to self compile a binary blob into something compatible  uuuggghhh
Nov 15, 2020 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I eventually got to the point where I would just try like 3 or 4 distros and if none of them worked I would go back to XP
Nov 15, 2020 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I missed out on using Slitaz as a main OS for a Laptop because I could not get wireless working
Nov 15, 2020 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: in my case ndiswrapper was the only option
Nov 15, 2020 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: luckily that didn't take too much, since i had no internet access i had to reboot into windows again to download the driver
Nov 15, 2020 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ndiswrapper doesn't always work either 
Nov 15, 2020 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This stupid Gateway laptop I had was just the worst
Nov 15, 2020 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Under XP it was fine but RAM while it could be expanded I never found any compatible.... Tried like 3 different brands lol
Nov 15, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shame too it came with like 512MBs but could be expanded to 2GB and that would have helped so much
Nov 15, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 2GB in theory lol
Nov 15, 2020 6:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: just have to make sure the specs are exactly the same (other than mhz)
Nov 15, 2020 6:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you can find identical ram to what you already had then even better
Nov 15, 2020 6:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: when i upgraded the ram on my old eee pc, i bought ram specifically labeled as compatible
Nov 15, 2020 6:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: since i didn't know what all the numbrs meant
Nov 15, 2020 6:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: PC3-12800 or whatever
Nov 15, 2020 6:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: still don't know what that means 
Nov 15, 2020 6:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i figure if those match you're good
Nov 15, 2020 6:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: there can be an upper limit to the size of sticks the bios will recognize though which is another issue
Nov 15, 2020 6:28 AM - SG854: Is airflow fans good for a 360mm rad?
Nov 15, 2020 6:28 AM - SG854: Or should I go static pressure?
Nov 15, 2020 6:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: go for silent
Nov 15, 2020 6:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: with a 360mm rad, you really don't need much
Nov 15, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://boingboing.net/2020/11/14/arbys-deep-fried-turkey-pillow-lets-you-nap-looks-ridiculous.html/amp
Nov 15, 2020 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.monsterenergy.com/products/java-monster/java-monster-300-mocha
Nov 15, 2020 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qRuNxHqwazs
Nov 15, 2020 8:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: 404 on that monster link
Nov 15, 2020 8:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: are they also now mixing coffee into their drinks?
Nov 15, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: coca cola tried that and i heard it was nasty
Nov 15, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: think red bull also tried that?
Nov 15, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: like the coca cola version is worse than if you just bought coke, and coffee, and mixed them yourself
Nov 15, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: dunno how they messed that up
Nov 15, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its basically just iced coffee but like expresso a s
Nov 15, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And 300 mg of caffeine
Nov 15, 2020 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Coke and coffee mixed sounds just gross lol
Nov 15, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-9-Pro-will-receive-MIUI-12-across-all-variants-before-the-month-is-out.503805.0.html
Nov 15, 2020 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho get ready 
Nov 15, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: My body is ready.
Nov 15, 2020 10:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2w3006m
Nov 15, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: Monster iced coffees. Sounds interesting, but canned coffee always has this weird metallic taste to me.
Nov 15, 2020 10:41 AM - Veho: I tried that Coke with coffe that TRJ mentioned, it's ghastly.
Nov 15, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think so
Nov 15, 2020 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G0S5fCn
Nov 15, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oeerCb3
Nov 15, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho the monster iced coffee if you get a chance to try jt is one if the best iced coffee drinks, way better than star bucks
Nov 15, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: If they ever import it here.
Nov 15, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: We are always a few years behind with their products.
Nov 15, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uPQOFGT
Nov 15, 2020 11:09 AM - Veho: I might order some online.
Nov 15, 2020 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ball to ball man to man...
Nov 15, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: Ouch. Extreme scissoring.
Nov 15, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you think they had a cracking good time?
Nov 15, 2020 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/czB8XWk
Nov 15, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BSFKHes.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 11:20 AM - Veho: The nutcracker.
Nov 15, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FdDmFnx
Nov 15, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HyrKkdD
Nov 15, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best news!!!
Nov 15, 2020 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AuK3mqG
Nov 15, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ifCvfYk
Nov 15, 2020 11:39 AM - Veho: Invasion.
Nov 15, 2020 11:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BwWT2qA
Nov 15, 2020 11:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of weed Veho!
Nov 15, 2020 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g2ue43P
Nov 15, 2020 11:47 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MTf5WhF.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 11:58 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/eaRwxJl
Nov 15, 2020 12:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lPcsE4e.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyy MIUI 12 with android 11 I think?
Nov 15, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its available now
Nov 15, 2020 1:31 PM - Flame: lucky you.
Nov 15, 2020 1:32 PM - Flame: anything exciting new?
Nov 15, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New animations and security stuff and faster?
Nov 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Says UI lag fixes
Nov 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: New animations and security stuff maybe.
Nov 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: faster i dont think so
Nov 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Veho: These new security patches make sure nobody but the CCP gets your info.
Nov 15, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was already blazing fast.... Lol
Nov 15, 2020 1:40 PM - Flame: which phone did you have again psionic
Nov 15, 2020 1:41 PM - Flame: xiaomi redmi note 9??
Nov 15, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: Pro.
Nov 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Flame: nice
Nov 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: Wife has that one too, it's pretty good.
Nov 15, 2020 1:45 PM - Veho: At Psi's recommendation  
Nov 15, 2020 1:51 PM - Flame: what phone do you have veho?
Nov 15, 2020 1:52 PM - Flame: is it still windows one?
Nov 15, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: Huawei P9 Lite.
Nov 15, 2020 1:54 PM - Flame: nice
Nov 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: It may have taken me over a year to switch over, because the Windows phone had a bunch of phone numbers that couldn't be transferred any way but manually, and I couldn't be arsed  
Nov 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: So I carried the Nokia as a phone and tethered the Huawei to it.
Nov 15, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: 
Nov 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 15, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you went Android to Android thats like automatic
Nov 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Nov 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my photos are backed up to the cloud lol
Nov 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Veho: And if Windows phones had more than one generation it would have been automatic for them too  
Nov 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Nov 15, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Google has all my life lol
Nov 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: They back up to a Microsoft account that doesn't sync with anything Android, so...
Nov 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think Veho you could have been playing half life on your phone now 
Nov 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: But now I switched to Android like some fucking normie and now Google owns me.
Nov 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2020 1:58 PM - Veho: I should feel like a sellout but it's just so comfy  
Nov 15, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Microsoft should make an Xbox Phone
Nov 15, 2020 1:59 PM - Veho: Thanks to 24/7 spying on my habits, Google knows exactly what I want when I want it.
Nov 15, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho wait until they roll out the "feed me" app and it just orders what you want delivered with no input
Nov 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its just one button... "Feed Me!"
Nov 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that could be a thing in the future
Nov 15, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: My own stomach rolls would suffocate me within a week.
Nov 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: "He died the way he lived, LIKE A LAZY FAT FUCK"
Nov 15, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too lazy to figure out what to eat tonight? Our app is for you!!!
Nov 15, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously there could be a market for that app...
Nov 15, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of people are lazy.....
Nov 15, 2020 2:03 PM - Veho: Even more are chronically indecisive.
Nov 15, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Randomize!!!! Lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's dangerous, what if it picks pineapple pizzaa?
Nov 15, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife would go to a drive through and sit for 20 minutes looking at the menu lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect app for her
Nov 15, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DR1Vdsm.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye I would like that but the app should do like a list of hated items lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:06 PM - Flame: we all talking here. veho needs to post that pic
Nov 15, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What are floating windows.... My phone is telling me about it... Lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Summon random food sounds like a dungeons and dragons spell lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1D6 turns food arrives
Nov 15, 2020 2:08 PM - Flame: floating windows?
Nov 15, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think its like Android multi tasking?
Nov 15, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: https://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/floating-window
Nov 15, 2020 2:09 PM - Veho: "An on-screen window that can be dragged to any position within the application or even outside the main application window. Floating windows are common in graphics applications and allow tools to be moved closer to the image workspaces."
Nov 15, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh weird why would I use that on my phone?
Nov 15, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: oh i know what  floating windows are. i just disabled it. uesless.
Nov 15, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Btw Photoshop on Android sucks muddy donkey balls
Nov 15, 2020 2:11 PM - Flame: say whatsapp for example. you can use it while using chrome
Nov 15, 2020 2:12 PM - Flame: it  floats on top
Nov 15, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was bored at work and wanted to edit some pictures of people..... It was full weak sauce
Nov 15, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like watching YouTube and using Chrome at the same time....
Nov 15, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: Yea who could have guessed a graphics program would suck balls on a tiny screen and with the control equivalent of dragging your left buttcheek across a computer monitor.
Nov 15, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: In terms of precision.
Nov 15, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This phone really does like 200% of what I need
Nov 15, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its not that Veho it lacks easy to implement stuff cropping, cut and paste layers....
Nov 15, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its more like put flowers on your selfie and borders and mess with colors.... No drawing at all
Nov 15, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I tried other photo apps they did more.
Nov 15, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Well that's fucking lame.
Nov 15, 2020 2:17 PM - Flame: psionic can you do split window ?
Nov 15, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was expecting more out of photoshop
Nov 15, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yeah in multiple ways
Nov 15, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That always trips me up through lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like when I gesture it somehow and I get confused lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like the three finger swipe for screen shot
Nov 15, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh shit screen shot hovers now lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:20 PM - Flame: lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat now I can post nudes even faster lol
Nov 15, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even have Dreamcast games on this phone
Nov 15, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although PSP feels more of an accomplishment
Nov 15, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: Really? Don't those $30 handhelds play PSP these days?
Nov 15, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: And your phone has a monster CPU in comparison.
Nov 15, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but at higher than normal res and stuff
Nov 15, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: Upscaling? Neat.
Nov 15, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And those cheap handhelds kind of suck at it
Nov 15, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hmm no its increased internal resolution
Nov 15, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like sub pixel precision on PS1 but for textures and polygons
Nov 15, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cranking it way up makes PSP games look really close to full PS2 games
Nov 15, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: Cool.
Nov 15, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JoNAciH.png
Nov 15, 2020 3:08 PM - Flame: LOOOOL
Nov 15, 2020 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Fuck u
Nov 15, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: I click one item on walmart and they're all like you like it buy it buy it!
Nov 15, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 15, 2020 4:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wQGmHWs.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 4:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghMFFe2Q9hA 
Nov 15, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: No Uncle Phil = no reunion.
Nov 15, 2020 4:33 PM - kenenthk: The fresh prince of retirement homes air
Nov 15, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: This is the home a lawyer just kidding america a polite rapper owns it
Nov 15, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: DJI Mini 2 came out and reviews are hailing it as the second coming of Christ. I really really want one, but I _REALLY REALLY_ don't need it.
Nov 15, 2020 6:09 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-used-briccmii-1-2-unbrick-ed.577282/
Nov 15, 2020 6:10 PM - jatin: Hey
Nov 15, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: You need it
Nov 15, 2020 6:25 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-used-briccmii-1-2-unbrick-ed.577282/
Nov 15, 2020 6:25 PM - jatin: Yes
Nov 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Veho: Please stop spamming the shoutbox with your threads or you will be suspended.
Nov 15, 2020 6:27 PM - Veho: You posted the link once, that's enough.
Nov 15, 2020 6:37 PM - kenenthk: SPAM IS HEALTHY FOR THE HEART
Nov 15, 2020 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Eat it with crackers
Nov 15, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: Deep fried spam is the food of my youth.
Nov 15, 2020 7:02 PM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-used-briccmii-1-2-unbrick-ed.577282/
Nov 15, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: He chooses spam over rules veho
Nov 15, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Kb8Z5p8h.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 7:27 PM - kenenthk: So death was tour childhood
Nov 15, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/k0wVbrL.jpg
Nov 15, 2020 8:51 PM - kenenthk: I see now private bathroom
Nov 15, 2020 8:51 PM - kenenthk: No
Nov 15, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: There's a catheter.
Nov 15, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: But they couldn't show it.
Nov 15, 2020 8:53 PM - kenenthk: What about when food runs out
Nov 15, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order pizza
Nov 15, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Order me pizza
Nov 16, 2020 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Almost done with rdr2
Nov 16, 2020 12:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you do the Brokeback Mountain Mission?
Nov 16, 2020 12:17 AM - kenenthk: Thats your kinda mission bruh
Nov 16, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: The homr building part was a fun thing
Nov 16, 2020 12:46 AM - BrandonCD: why do i wake up
Nov 16, 2020 12:47 AM - BrandonCD: Yeah, there's worse mega man games, but this doesn't make this game any better.
Nov 16, 2020 12:48 AM - BrandonCD: The chiptune covers of &Bass songs are a pleasant surprise but that's about all I can say for it.
Nov 16, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dZgzCqZ7QSw
Nov 16, 2020 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/E79jfVqi4eM
Nov 16, 2020 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Well finally beat rdr2
Nov 16, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And Brokeback Mountain?
Nov 16, 2020 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brokeback Mountain 2 Kenny's Reverse Cowgirl
Nov 16, 2020 4:00 AM - kenenthk: Your imagination is a gross one but whatever keeps you hard is on you


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 17, 2020)

Nov 16, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HaCl2tL
Nov 16, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CXiMfrq_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 16, 2020 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/N0bdorGS1No
Nov 16, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/chick-fil/chick-fil-a-masquerade-021749
Nov 16, 2020 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/crime/popped-outside-popeyes-893062
Nov 16, 2020 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Why couldnt this happen where I eat....
Nov 16, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/johnny-depp-reportedly-thinks-joker-role-oscar/amp/
Nov 16, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/fSiLCDa
Nov 16, 2020 7:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/mM1UJwF
Nov 16, 2020 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 16, 2020 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/kTI9jXc
Nov 16, 2020 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/7Vq4mva
Nov 16, 2020 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v0mzCKu
Nov 16, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/R3gYuUD
Nov 16, 2020 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/am-Qdx6vky0
Nov 16, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZfJicBYH0ow
Nov 16, 2020 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only a little longer than a glorious day or maybe 2 off....
Nov 16, 2020 11:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: ewww watchmojo
Nov 16, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: Lul wut
Nov 16, 2020 11:24 AM - Veho: Ah, those guys.
Nov 16, 2020 11:24 AM - Veho: "Top 10/20/30" lists suck balls.
Nov 16, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 16, 2020 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/CrpwWJV_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 16, 2020 11:51 AM - Veho: Meatballs fit perfectly into the shape of that bun, whatever it's called.
Nov 16, 2020 11:52 AM - Veho: Sub bun.
Nov 16, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: And if they're touching the bread they stick to the dough.
Nov 16, 2020 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/yk2YmMw
Nov 16, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: That shit ain't moving.
Nov 16, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: Hot dogs on the other hand...
Nov 16, 2020 12:20 PM - p1ngpong: I guess you really want to be banned
Nov 16, 2020 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Are you able to ban yourself
Nov 16, 2020 12:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0ucoCia.png
Nov 16, 2020 12:37 PM - kenenthk: P1ng banned himself again veho
Nov 16, 2020 12:44 PM - Veho: He will be missed.
Nov 16, 2020 12:52 PM - kenenthk: I mean
Nov 16, 2020 12:52 PM - kenenthk: He's a happy fellow
Nov 16, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/fans-port-driver-2-a-playstation-exclusive-to-the-pc-1845681447/amp cool
Nov 16, 2020 2:18 PM - Veho: Meh, it's not Driv3r GBA.
Nov 16, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: You're not Driv3r for gba
Nov 16, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: Nobody is Driv3r GBA.
Nov 16, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: Not even Driv3r GBA.
Nov 16, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Dont break the code
Nov 16, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: We have a code to follow I'll tell Dutch
Nov 16, 2020 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I got my PS5 order in 
Nov 16, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: 
Nov 16, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: _Why?_
Nov 16, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because I CAN
Nov 16, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 16, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: Huh. People with actual free time.
Nov 16, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: I wonder what that's like.
Nov 16, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's nice is my daughter likes watching me play games 
Nov 16, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So while I'm watching her, I can goof off and play stuff 
Nov 16, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She loved watching me play Bugsnax lol
Nov 16, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which was mediocre as fuck BTW
Nov 16, 2020 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 ps5 brraks itself
Nov 16, 2020 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll just put it back in the box and scalp it for $1000 ;O;
Nov 16, 2020 3:35 PM - kenenthk: Lightly broken comes w/ controller and bugsnax
Nov 16, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: worth
Nov 16, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like I may be getting some venison in sometime soon to make deer jerky 
Nov 16, 2020 4:06 PM - Veho: Jerk it real good.
Nov 16, 2020 4:06 PM - Flame: Does deer taste nice?
Nov 16, 2020 4:06 PM - Flame: i always wondered that
Nov 16, 2020 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's pretty good, yeah. It's got a stronger flavor than beef and tends to be a bit tougher, but it's quite nice
Nov 16, 2020 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I wouldn't eat it like all year round like I do steak, it's more of a "during the season it's a nice treat" kind of thing
Nov 16, 2020 4:11 PM - Flame: yeah i was thinking the same thing. during season must be nice tho.
Nov 16, 2020 4:12 PM - Veho: Off season it's good for stew.
Nov 16, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: i once didnt get a second date becuase on the 1st date with a chick i tried zebra meat.
Nov 16, 2020 4:12 PM - Flame: shes didnt like that lol
Nov 16, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: Why did she agree to go to a zebra tasting then?
Nov 16, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: the restaurant had it
Nov 16, 2020 4:13 PM - Flame: she choose chicken i choose zebra
Nov 16, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: It was a trap.
Nov 16, 2020 4:15 PM - Flame: i took her to that restaurant
Nov 16, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: Ah.
Nov 16, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: I guess you should have announced the zebra lust in advance.
Nov 16, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: "Wanna go to XXYZ, they have zebra a'la Mode"
Nov 16, 2020 4:16 PM - Flame: the restaurant had good ratings, didnt know it had zebra meat.
Nov 16, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: saw the meat. i thought its now or never.
Nov 16, 2020 4:17 PM - Flame: sorry bitch.
Nov 16, 2020 4:17 PM - Veho: 
Nov 16, 2020 4:18 PM - Veho: "If you're so squeamish, better break this off before you see me naked."
Nov 16, 2020 4:18 PM - Flame: looool
Nov 16, 2020 4:21 PM - kenenthk: buffalo aint to bad tbh
Nov 16, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "If you can't handle zebra meat, how are you gonna handle my man meat later tonight??"
Nov 16, 2020 4:22 PM - Flame: 
Nov 16, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: Striped dong.
Nov 16, 2020 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Looks like everyones selling their ps4s now
Nov 16, 2020 4:40 PM - Skelletonike: is the gbatemp facebook feed bugged?
Nov 16, 2020 4:40 PM - Skelletonike: I always have an error when I see it
Nov 16, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: >using Facebook
Nov 16, 2020 4:42 PM - Veho: I think it's getting deleted soon or something?
Nov 16, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: yes temps main focus of communication is facebook
Nov 16, 2020 4:44 PM - Veho: Skell, are you watching the GBAtemp FB group, or the FB page?
Nov 16, 2020 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Assholes need to not have listings from a year ago if its sold delete it 
Nov 16, 2020 4:55 PM - Skelletonike: actual gbatemp
Nov 16, 2020 4:56 PM - Skelletonike: the feed on the homepage
Nov 16, 2020 4:57 PM - Skelletonike: hm... does anyone know why google merchant disaproves items?
Nov 16, 2020 4:58 PM - Skelletonike: 1300 items were disaproved
Nov 16, 2020 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Ask google
Nov 16, 2020 5:11 PM - Skelletonike: it says I can fix the items, but I can't change shit z.z
Nov 16, 2020 5:11 PM - Skelletonike: I do not want to manually add an excell sheet with 3000 items Dx
Nov 16, 2020 5:12 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfO2YYd-wRA
Nov 16, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV 8.2.1 is out now 
Nov 16, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/yolwHrg
Nov 16, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's a very important update ;O;
Nov 16, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ti9Zovz.jpg
Nov 16, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $700? What a steal!
Nov 16, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could resell that for $1000 on ebay 
Nov 16, 2020 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been avoiding the "unboxing" videos and stuff so I can see how fucking dumb it really looks for the first time in person lol
Nov 16, 2020 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I might have my wife customize the side panels to make it at least better to look at than just ugly white
Nov 16, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/PWuve8O
Nov 16, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS5 does not look all that great.... I don't really care what a system looks like.
Nov 16, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It plays games I would be busy looking at the TV lol
Nov 16, 2020 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't care too much since it'll just sit under my entertainment center/under my desk, but man it could've been designed a bit better lol
Nov 16, 2020 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also don't like the look of the Series X cuz it's just a boring ol' rectangle lol
Nov 16, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I suppose it's better than just big ass VCR looking thing the Xboner was lol
Nov 16, 2020 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/0WBIPJW
Nov 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: A boring old certangle is the best use of space.
Nov 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of like the new Xbox but only slightly....
Nov 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: And after a week of drooling over the shiny fancy design nobody gives a fuck what the console looks like.
Nov 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: It would be great if all consoles had a "plain" option.
Nov 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: For people who don't like to sniff their own farts.
Nov 16, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well for me, one day in the far future, I want to build some shelves and display all my consoles so I can show everyone how big my epeen is
Nov 16, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I think my favorite looking console of all time was the old wood grained 2600
Nov 16, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And having one big ol' gross buttfuck console will annoy me lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: Get some vinyl wraps or something.
Nov 16, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In a line of mostly normal looking things
Nov 16, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It just was cool with like 1 game in it and another 2-3 scattered around
Nov 16, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LCD fake cartridge displaying the currently loaded game....
Nov 16, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could that be a usb thing for current gen? Lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't that one 360 ODE have a screen on it that would tell you the game it was loading? Lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: x360key or whatever it was called
Nov 16, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I dimly remember someone made something like that
Nov 16, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think your right Tom
Nov 16, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Still say sony could come up with a way to ditch discs and have them as removeable m2s but cost efficient and stuff
Nov 16, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I think one of the emulation consoles like the Pi had something like that too
Nov 16, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Yeah i have 360keys the temotes some place in a box
Nov 16, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: It was nice to use but you could just select the iso from the xmb so eh
Nov 16, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk yeah some form of carts will be required soon unless they do another optical media upgrade
Nov 16, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BD disks be running into multiple disks games now?
Nov 16, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: If games are 100gbs they could just print them on 240gb m2s or whatever and have plenty of room left for updates and game saves
Nov 16, 2020 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Plus they'd be the end of disc read errors
Nov 16, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or maybe a cart plus BD disk combo for ultimate anti piracy
Nov 16, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, flash storage is way too expensive for that bs
Nov 16, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll just transition to download only
Nov 16, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: /streaming
Nov 16, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games don't even run on actual optical media, they're just there for storage
Nov 16, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything gets installed right to internal storage these days
Nov 16, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: It'd be a good option prices on them are getting lower
Nov 16, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thumb print scanner built into the controller for per user authentication game charge per user? I should send this to EA...
Nov 16, 2020 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Knowing sony they'd be defeates by the candle finger print trick
Nov 16, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not remotely enough for mass production for games lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they'll never get that cheap
Nov 16, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitty flash storage in dinky little Switch carts are expensive as fuck to manufacture vs optical discs
Nov 16, 2020 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Average BD is probably like what $4 a disc
Nov 16, 2020 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's shitty flash
Nov 16, 2020 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God no, to press a BD it's like maybe $0.50-$1 for multilayer lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but are tgere switch games higher then 20gbs
Nov 16, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably less for the huge amount that's ordered
Nov 16, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a lot of Switch games now that don't fit on the 16GB carts everyone likes to use
Nov 16, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man my phone got snappy as hell this new update is "Very nice!"
Nov 16, 2020 6:15 PM - kenenthk: SMM4 500gb downloadload
Nov 16, 2020 6:16 PM - kenenthk: So a 256gb msd card should be plentiful
Nov 16, 2020 6:16 PM - kenenthk: For switch anyway
Nov 16, 2020 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the server costs for 10 million copies of a game might be a bit high? Maybe P2P
Nov 16, 2020 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they didn't already have the servers of that, sure
Nov 16, 2020 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they have the infrastructure
Nov 16, 2020 6:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oAnKP3a.mp4
Nov 16, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They already pay supporting everyone downloading games worldwide
Nov 16, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they got rid of physical, that's just more money they can dump into servers
Nov 16, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And more money they can charge publishers for putting their games on their servers lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Don't need to press games anymore, so now we'll take 50% instead of 40%!" or whatever lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i wonder what those contracts look like
Nov 16, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Sony actually takes like a 30% cut or something to have your game listed on their store
Nov 16, 2020 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably lower for big AAA devs I'm sure
Nov 16, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I am thinking about buying black ops
Nov 16, 2020 6:28 PM - kenenthk: TAKE ALL MY DAMN MONEY WE HAVE DEVS TO PAY SCREW YOUR DEVS THEY'RE DISPOABLE
Nov 16, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: And for indie devs it's like "we keep all the profit and you get exposure."
Nov 16, 2020 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think indie devs are probably best served on PC
Nov 16, 2020 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Its probably seldom for sony to ask indie devs to have their game
Nov 16, 2020 6:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the Vita is was all indie stuff lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Indie devs: WE PAYED GOOD MONEY TO BE ON THIS E3 STAGE WE DID DONT BOO AT US
Nov 16, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it depends Psi, if you publish the game yourself then sure, but you'll get way less exposure so you have to go to Steam/Epic/GoG
Nov 16, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who all take their cut as well lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Epic of course takes less of a cut
Nov 16, 2020 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then you get less features lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Buisness 101 spend to get
Nov 16, 2020 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Can only imagine the thousands they probably charge to publish
Nov 16, 2020 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a cut of sales?
Nov 16, 2020 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Its marketing even if ol joe wants a new cat littler camera device to watch his cat shit for whatever reason he'd pay a company at least 1k to start production on it
Nov 16, 2020 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically it boils down to: storefront takes XYZ percent, publisher takes XYZ percent, and then actually devs get XYZ percent
Nov 16, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: Probably a 70/30 deal in the paperwork
Nov 16, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: Devs get a percentage if they're lucky.
Nov 16, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should give crackers bribes lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: More often the publishers commission a game and the dev team gets a fixed fee.
Nov 16, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: So if a games like 19.99 and its published by sony with a thousand downloads thats probably like some 5k the devs get and like 15k for sony
Nov 16, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, devs usually get a small percentage of game sale
Nov 16, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a tiny amount compared to the publisher
Nov 16, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Send crackers copies with way better copy protection than retail copies?
Nov 16, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like devs get 10% per game sale out of whatever's left of the 70% the publishers get
Nov 16, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LoL bastards
Nov 16, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's after publishers pay other bills like manufacturing costs and salaries and such lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:37 PM - kenenthk: ITS ON OUR SHIT WE OWN YOU DUMBFUCKS
Nov 16, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So really it's more like 10% of 30% of the leftover funds lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically actual devs make shit tldr
Nov 16, 2020 6:39 PM - kenenthk: According to google they still bring in about 60k a year which isnt bad for just writing code
Nov 16, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 60k is shit lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Depends of the persons life style tbh
Nov 16, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's shit
Nov 16, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Game devs work like 60-80 hour work weeks
Nov 16, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 60k for that is bullshit
Nov 16, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aaannnddd the game could make a billion dollars lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Thats cooperate america its all in what the contract says
Nov 16, 2020 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor CDPR devs during crunch work like 90+ hour weeks
Nov 16, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cyberpunk looks good though
Nov 16, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Its still just typing lines of codes at the end of the day least its not amazon where your only bathroom is a Gatorade bottle
Nov 16, 2020 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhhh yeah, it is kinda like that
Nov 16, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: I funno tho maybe game devs only bathroom is a empty dorrito bag
Nov 16, 2020 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you think it's not that bad you have no idea what you're talking about lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:43 PM - kenenthk: No job is easy persay
Nov 16, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my job sucks ass after like 60 hours
Nov 16, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I make almost 50K lol
Nov 16, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: I dunno maybe some code directors are like give him a rocket launcher dick or you'll die of starvation and cant leave
Nov 16, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turd mines
Nov 16, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Devlop this creature to have 6 boobs or you'll never see your family again
Nov 16, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Women Bathroom RPG an ARPG about what groups of women do in the bathroom together...
Nov 16, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Karen wants too speak to a manager
Nov 16, 2020 6:50 PM - kenenthk: WHEN WILL YOU FINISH WHEN I GET PAID
Nov 16, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hfV99sY.jpg
Nov 16, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMP9dXSozFU
Nov 16, 2020 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Damn vitas still being sold for a good 150
Nov 16, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: They're good consoles, Bront.
Nov 16, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: Too bad it has nogaems  ;o;
Nov 16, 2020 8:26 PM - kenenthk: What console in the past 5 years had games 
Nov 16, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: All of them, by definition.
Nov 16, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Good games then
Nov 16, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/EMxf5sA
Nov 16, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: It's obviously time for a dick waving contest.
Nov 16, 2020 8:55 PM - kenenthk: I did just get out of the shower
Nov 16, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: You expect us to believe that you wash?
Nov 16, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 16, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1Jz1vPo.jpg
Nov 16, 2020 9:25 PM - kenenthk: I wxpect everyone to believe untrue things its the internet you goof 
Nov 16, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Fake news!
Nov 16, 2020 9:28 PM - kenenthk: You don't know what I know I instantly hate you 
Nov 17, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Made some mac and cheese today and decided to throw a little bit of cumin and chili powder in the roux this time around
Nov 17, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 would recommend, turned out great
Nov 17, 2020 12:08 AM - Ryccardo: 3ds stability update just out
Nov 17, 2020 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3DS so stable it makes burgers for Burger King 
Nov 17, 2020 12:56 AM - MarcusCarter: The 3DS is so stable it shattered my jackhammer.
Nov 17, 2020 1:46 AM - MarcusCarter: I think Biden won because he had a 3DS and Trump didn't.
Nov 17, 2020 2:31 AM - kenenthk: Biden won cause he had a good guy doll
Nov 17, 2020 2:53 AM - cornerpath: Nah biden just playing his role
Nov 17, 2020 2:54 AM - cornerpath: Trumo getting the title back then the riots will start its all A game by the freemasons
Nov 17, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/11/16/amazon-employees-arrested-for-stealing-592000-worth-of-iphones/amp/
Nov 17, 2020 3:04 AM - kenenthk: Nah give it time everyone will root biden always happens
Nov 17, 2020 3:26 AM - BenRK: While I wait for my troubleshooting stuff to finish, anyone else think, aesthetically, the new consoles look terrible?


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 18, 2020)

Nov 17, 2020 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6URGg4Wt8U
Nov 17, 2020 4:54 AM - kenenthk: The Cooler looks cooler then the briefcase 5
Nov 17, 2020 4:54 AM - kenenthk: Xcooler
Nov 17, 2020 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052URJKM
Nov 17, 2020 5:47 AM - kenenthk: For ainite I read that as xfap
Nov 17, 2020 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Minute
Nov 17, 2020 6:06 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KV5SX6H/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_qG2SFbGZ66ARK?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Nov 17, 2020 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Ah 80 on a 3ds legend of Zelda special edition do or no
Nov 17, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: Yes.
Nov 17, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No its the older model I believe unless you just want the Zelda thing?
Nov 17, 2020 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/New-Nintendo-3DS-XL-Hyrule/dp/B017FSM200
Nov 17, 2020 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one seems nice lol
Nov 17, 2020 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2020/11/16/android-tv-x86-port/amp/
Nov 17, 2020 12:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hQjIRkv.jpg
Nov 17, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She looks like she should be from Florida lol
Nov 17, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dCh6JVv.jpg
Nov 17, 2020 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hmmm
Nov 17, 2020 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyyy, my PS5 will be here tomorrow 
Nov 17, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/new-flash-promises-speed-and-capacity/
Nov 17, 2020 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom unless it goes to Ohio
Nov 17, 2020 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or gets stolen off my porch lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it's Fedex and they need a signature, so I guess maybe they won't just toss it on my porch and leave lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: Nope, they'll just forge it.
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just hope they don't drop kick it too your porch
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: "Mr. Dildo" in cursive.
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought they were gonna do that when they delivered my RAM lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Veho: "I said drop shipping, not drop kicking!"
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they actually like...waited at my door for a minute or two before I could answer it which was nice of them lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was expecting them to toss it and leave or just leave 
Nov 17, 2020 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then the Fedex guy who delivered it knew my dad and recognized my name on the package, which was odd, so I guess maybe he was just being nice 
Nov 17, 2020 2:07 PM - Veho: So if you want to have your shit delivered you have to have connections.
Nov 17, 2020 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also hope Sony fucked up and puts a disc version in my digital box 
Nov 17, 2020 2:08 PM - Veho: Hope they fucked up and sent you a dev kit.
Nov 17, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a returned box with a brick 
Nov 17, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom still using 32GB? Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, RAM has been working fine lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turn off swap file?
Nov 17, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I even had it on with 16GB lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am still perplexed about jt being slower
Nov 17, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it was never top end stuff but neither was it crap lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be anything really, maybe I had more stuff running in the background with the 32GB run or something lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could try doing a super clean run and seeing, but eh too lazy lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sitting here waiting for my BIOS so I can join the hunt for a 5800X lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom it probably wont change
Nov 17, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure it could, I had like Steam and Filezilla Server and DS4Windows and Geforce experience and VNC server and a few other things running at the same time that weren't running when I did my 16GB run lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All that shit adds up and definitely drops performance a tiny bit lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol are you using the RGB? Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, RGB makes it go faster! lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/aDMsGl_XxTk
Nov 17, 2020 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah hey, Halo 4 now on the MCC today
Nov 17, 2020 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised they managed to finish them all before December 2020 like they said they would lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still need to finish 3 lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a monster PC and no time to enjoy it 
Nov 17, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a monsterer PC and all the time to enjoy it ;O;
Nov 17, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and here I am, playing old as fucking Dark Souls again for the billionth time lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hh1HwLp.mp4
Nov 17, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Yes dark souls needs 128fb of ram to run
Nov 17, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: fb?
Nov 17, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Imagine a dedicated Dark Souls console. Just a laptop bound like a grimoire modded to boot right into Dark Souls. Nothing else.
Nov 17, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: There is a nerd out there who would buy it, I bet.
Nov 17, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd buy it
Nov 17, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: A Skyrim and Fallout version would sell too.
Nov 17, 2020 2:51 PM - kenenthk: A 3ds for 50 with low quality images and no display on seems promising
Nov 17, 2020 3:05 PM - Veho: Absolutely.
Nov 17, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bound like books and placed on a shelf
Nov 17, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True classics
Nov 17, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I can get you New 3DS XL's for about 50 bucks... lol
Nov 17, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Listings?st=3DS&sg=&c=&s=&lp=0&hp=999999&sbn=false&spo=false&snpo=false&socs=false&sd=false&sca=false&caed=11/17/2020&cadb=7&scs=false&sis=false&col=0&p=1&ps=40&desc=false&ss=0&UseBuyerPrefs=true
Nov 17, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK nevermind they seem to have gone up, maybe for Christmas?
Nov 17, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like they run about 70-80 now (but with games) lol
Nov 17, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-UnJY08BWuM
Nov 17, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q998YOF.mp4
Nov 17, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bTHb63m
Nov 17, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: Aww, I didn't know you had a softer side Psi.
Nov 17, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I was expecting those labels to be like..."best cuts to eat from a dog"
Nov 17, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: Yeah, me too. Maybe we're overlooking something.
Nov 17, 2020 4:32 PM - Veho: "Red rocket" at least.
Nov 17, 2020 4:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HNRgCQw.jpg
Nov 17, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ypmGOSr
Nov 17, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that's more like it
Nov 17, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PqLSl4q
Nov 17, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 17, 2020 5:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bqo6WQd.jpg
Nov 17, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Fucking faucets and there threads
Nov 17, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: I was installing one of those our facuets things and trying screwing the nut the wrong way 
Nov 17, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Pur*
Nov 17, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Screwing the nut  lol
Nov 17, 2020 5:18 PM - kenenthk: No psi I'm not screwing your nut stop asking 
Nov 17, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: ken doesn't know how to screw.
Nov 17, 2020 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Sure mum just ruffied me wasn't my fault
Nov 17, 2020 5:38 PM - kenenthk: Ure
Nov 17, 2020 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Well hopefully offerup has a policy for broken shit bought a 3ds xl for 40
Nov 17, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/legolas/q8icHXL
Nov 17, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sorry ken, they can't fix you
Nov 17, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 17, 2020 6:24 PM - kenenthk: https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/11/16/amazon-employees-arrested-for-stealing-592000-worth-of-iphones/amp/
Nov 17, 2020 6:26 PM - Veho: He stole three phones?
Nov 17, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gT5MIg6H7G8
Nov 17, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: Magical underwear.
Nov 17, 2020 6:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUwaKEXuFJQ
Nov 17, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PNtF0p4.png
Nov 17, 2020 7:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/gallery/3tPbVZv 
Nov 17, 2020 8:56 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theblast.com/148215/lil-wayne-facing-10-years-in-prison-on-felony-gun-charge
Nov 17, 2020 8:56 PM - kenenthk: That was a lil mistake
Nov 17, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2NUAO7u.mp4
Nov 17, 2020 9:12 PM - Veho: "Scan face, spray hands. Scan face, spray hands. Scan- Oh hi Mark. Where was I? Spray face, scan hands..."
Nov 17, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disinfected!!!
Nov 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I think the prisoners where he is going are about to come into some money... lol
Nov 17, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: er cum... lol
Nov 17, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjuVq9BRNAI
Nov 17, 2020 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztIyOjUPAzA
Nov 17, 2020 11:11 PM - kenenthk: Nah unlike 69 I think wayne would be pretty protect ed and respect ed in jail
Nov 17, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyEgwq9y-yI
Nov 17, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Made some potato soup for dinner today
Nov 17, 2020 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was not bad
Nov 18, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made spaghetti lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and garlic knots
Nov 18, 2020 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Angel hair pasta
Nov 18, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Turned out fantastic except someone stole my can opener....
Nov 18, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So tomato paste was missing lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:04 AM - Sicklyboy: canned tomato paste is lame
Nov 18, 2020 12:04 AM - Sicklyboy: Squeeze tube is where it's at
Nov 18, 2020 12:04 AM - Sicklyboy: Stays fresh much longer.
Nov 18, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Eh it helps the sauce be more sticky  lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although in this case tube would have been far superior lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:05 AM - Sicklyboy: No I mean tomato paste is good, but the canned stuff is just so old school when we've got resealable tubes of it around instead
Nov 18, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Due to not needing a can opener... lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am old school cooking  lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:18 AM - kenenthk: Psi likes his sticky sauce
Nov 18, 2020 12:19 AM - kenenthk: I hate cooking angel hair though
Nov 18, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whenever I buy canned tomato paste I like to just portion it and freeze it lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make little tbsp sized balls and toss them in the freezer, easy to take out and chuck when you need some
Nov 18, 2020 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah tube superior
Nov 18, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDjs4kjvknA
Nov 18, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ign.com/articles/ps5-gets-system-update-to-improve-performance?amp=1
Nov 18, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it means anything lol
Nov 18, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Improve performance" probably just means "made some settings menus load faster!" lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe drivers from AMD? Its almost 900MBs
Nov 18, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/11/17/21571832/google-chrome-2020-speed-memory-improvements
Nov 18, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Neat lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:14 AM - kenenthk: 900mbs of useless 2020
Nov 18, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of want a PS5 but then I dont.... Already don't have enough time to play my PC lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't bother until like...a PS5 Slim releases TBH lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I was wondering about that.
Nov 18, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm mainly only grabbing one now for review content for the site 
Nov 18, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I feel like ray tracing performance on the current gen is going ro be lacking
Nov 18, 2020 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In the beginning yeah for sure
Nov 18, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I doubt it even competes with rhe 2080 Ti in that area
Nov 18, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Watch Dogs Legions ray tracing performance on consoles is on par with a 2060 lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next Gen RT should be perfected
Nov 18, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then that's also a terribly optimized game, so it could get much better later on
Nov 18, 2020 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My 3080 can't even run the game at max settings at 1080p past like...50-60fps lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol use DLSS?
Nov 18, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what the next RTX like feature will be...
Nov 18, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with max DLSS lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fucking ridiculous lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ubisoft is just a shit dev lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Watch Dogs 1 and 2 were also poorly optimized lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Couldn't get a stable 144fps with Watch Dogs 1, a 5 year old or whatever game lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So they didnt optimize it post launch?
Nov 18, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's better than it was at launch
Nov 18, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still not good
Nov 18, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they dont know how lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then when Watch Dogs 2 also couldn't go past like 90fps at 1080p as well it just means the devs behind the series suck lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it really mattered super much for the kind of game that it is lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But y'know, PC mustard face and all that lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its not like your PC is weak either lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But y'know, Dark Souls 1 runs at a nice solid 60fps ;O;
Nov 18, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So there's that ;O;
Nov 18, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Uses like 20% of my GPU


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 19, 2020)

Nov 18, 2020 4:13 AM - Sicklyboy: Guys I had a big brain moment
Nov 18, 2020 4:13 AM - Sicklyboy: Make the politics section not count towards post count
Nov 18, 2020 4:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: I like that
Nov 18, 2020 4:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am in favor of that
Nov 18, 2020 4:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: That’s a seriously Galaxy brain move and I actually support that
Nov 18, 2020 4:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish my brain was big, then i can actually compile 3ds homebrew 
Nov 18, 2020 5:00 AM - lone_wolf323: The whole politics section actually sounds good
Nov 18, 2020 7:59 AM - Veho: Sickly, better idea, make the politics section not coint towards the like count.
Nov 18, 2020 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4rS15xBL1Y
Nov 18, 2020 9:24 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/VPe280h
Nov 18, 2020 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/d8DgndRyHWM?t=83
Nov 18, 2020 1:33 PM - Veho: Is that a durian?
Nov 18, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am 90% sure it is?
Nov 18, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fOGGvcN.jpg
Nov 18, 2020 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i read it as the second one
Nov 18, 2020 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the spacing between "just do" and "it" makes me think that was intentional
Nov 18, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G1ImSzw.mp4
Nov 18, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, looks like the 6800XT is actually able to mostly match the 3080 in most 4k stuff...but doesn't really beat it out in most lol. As expected, AMD's examples in their presentation were just cherry picked and it's not actually all that much better 
Nov 18, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And ray tracing performance is garbage vs RTX
Nov 18, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey if you don't care about ray tracing that's totally fine, a $50 cheaper 3080 equivalent is nice
Nov 18, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: Isn't ray tracing the whole fucking point?
Nov 18, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not really "the point" right now, there are still only like 5 games with good ray tracing lol
Nov 18, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the moment it's more the 4k performance that's "important" since you finally don't have to spend $1200+ for "playable" 4k
Nov 18, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Yeah but what's an expected lifetime for a top of the line GPU?
Nov 18, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That depends on the person, I was able to make a "low-high end" 1070 last for like 4 years
Nov 18, 2020 2:47 PM - Veho: So let's say 5 years.
Nov 18, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With mostly max settings, for the most part
Nov 18, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But something like the 6800XT or the 3080 will definitely outlast that, probably
Nov 18, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then if you don't mind turning down settings, you could probably make them last like 10 years lol
Nov 18, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, if the world doesn't get blown up by then
Nov 18, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just think this gen will make Nvidia try harder next gen lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And AMD too
Nov 18, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So next gen might be a bigger leap than normal
Nov 18, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly, just the fact that AMD was able to make a GPU to match the 3000 series is impressive in itself lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they could make another huge leap like that for next gen or the gen after, that'd be pretty cool
Nov 18, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-reveals-more-ice-lake-sp-details-claims-32-core-ice-lake-is-faster-than-64-core-amd-epyc
Nov 18, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I hope AMD focuses more on additional features first
Nov 18, 2020 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel trying too lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because honestly the only real problem with the 6000 series, not counting the RTX issues, is the lack of special features that you get with Nvidia's stuff and that's kinda it lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the DLSS thing will hose them a bit too
Nov 18, 2020 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but aren't Epyc CPUs still on Zen 2o r something? Lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AMD will have something like it but not until late 2021
Nov 18, 2020 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure when AMD releases their new Zen 3 Epyc it won't matter lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom they probably compared Zen2 but Zen 3 is out just now lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or about to launch
Nov 18, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's supposed to be like early 2021 or something
Nov 18, 2020 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has crazy good ipc and thermals so they turbo up and sit there lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They were saying like 20% performance increase or something lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So y'know, Intel will be fucked anyways later lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/Call-of-Duty-Black-Ops-Cold-War-Nvidia-DLSS-performance-boost/
Nov 18, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame the game has always online DRM 
Nov 18, 2020 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't pirate it ;O;
Nov 18, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yet....
Nov 18, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant they remove that?
Nov 18, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want single player lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they would offer like a cheaper single player only version
Nov 18, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think it can just be removed
Nov 18, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, easily anyways
Nov 18, 2020 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was why RDR2 took so long to crack, it had online activation to a Rockstar server lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a new 3080 Psi, you get the game for free!!!
Nov 18, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do want to play it
Nov 18, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I can wait lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 years from now should be like 10 bucks on a steam sale or cheap keys or something
Nov 18, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://venturebeat.com/2020/11/17/cerebras-wafer-size-chip-is-10000-times-faster-than-a-gpu/amp/
Nov 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: Neat, but it's the size of a table.
Nov 18, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But can it run Crysis?
Nov 18, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: Probably.
Nov 18, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: Every Crysis at once.
Nov 18, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like half the size of the PS5? Lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS6 should use like a smaller version lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 1/8th or something
Nov 18, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "we just emulate reality new games are procedurally generated based on Florida man news stories...."
Nov 18, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Sometimes we have to tweak the AI a bit, no one wants to fight a man who can masturbate while fighting off 12 cops thats just not fair to the player...."
Nov 18, 2020 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe as an end boss lol
Nov 18, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YSdd7nc0vDU
Nov 18, 2020 3:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CJvnLH8.mp4
Nov 18, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/eX2qFMC8cFo
Nov 18, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LuIuXLY.mp4
Nov 18, 2020 5:14 PM - kenenthk: I hope this new byod service isn't shitty
Nov 18, 2020 5:15 PM - kenenthk: 40 a month for unlimited everything just 10 more then cricket but what can be shorter then cricket
Nov 18, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/T_0rSnnHnYY
Nov 18, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How its actually made 10 out 10 lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS5 has arrived 
Nov 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: Yay.
Nov 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to see if it works lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pvpkyUN.mp4
Nov 18, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already got it setup lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fedex guy didn't even have me sign anything, just put it on my porch and dipped lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Currently moving PS4 games over lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Give me your PS4 now  ;O;
Nov 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: You don't need it.
Nov 18, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was surprised when I first took it out of the box, it's not quite as ugly as digital renders make it look lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's certainly not pretty, but it's not as disgusting as I was expecting 
Nov 18, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now report it not delivered lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The new controller feels really nice
Nov 18, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it work on PC? Lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure someone made a driver for it already to run in Xinput mode lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:53 PM - Veho: The texture on the new controller is made up of tiny squares and circles and triangles and X-es, right?
Nov 18, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah looks like Steam added support in their beta version
Nov 18, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Veho: Is it true or just a meme? 
Nov 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Veho, though it's like fucking tiny and you'd never know it lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:55 PM - cdibisceglia: hi all
Nov 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Eac7w7YU4AE47XK.jpg:large
Nov 18, 2020 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have great eyes and I can barely see it looking up really close
Nov 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:56 PM - cdibisceglia: please someone so kindly can explain me how can i download games nintendo switch from this website?
Nov 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't
Nov 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBAtemp does not tolerate piracy
Nov 18, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Find somewhere else to pirate your games
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear the almighty Google has plenty of results.
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You go into the eshop and use your credit card
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - cdibisceglia: ok suggest me some website please
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBAtemp does not tolerate piracy
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear the almighty Google has plenty of results.
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do not tolerate as in we will not tell you where to go.
Nov 18, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Find it yourself
Nov 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: We don't host ROMs, and don't link to places that host ROMs.
Nov 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: Read the rules.
Nov 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: plz
Nov 18, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/22423/~/how-to-purchase-or-download-content-in-nintendo-switch-eshop
Nov 18, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just posted a link how to obtain roms am I banned? Lol
Nov 18, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: Yes.
Nov 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: Good bye, Psi.
Nov 18, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: 
Nov 18, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, now the shitbox will have half the imgur links 
Nov 18, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I will say I am quite impressed with the PS4->PS5 data transfer speed over network, it looked like it was actually pulling about gigabit speeds lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or close anyways, probably like 800mbps or something lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah PS5 has actual cpu this time lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Transferred about 330gbs of stuff in like an hourish
Nov 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ????
Nov 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBs rather lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Autocorrect
Nov 18, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have been like 5 minutes
Nov 18, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So the "adaptive trigger" thing on the new PS5 controller? Really fucking neat!
Nov 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was one of the things I was interested in about the controller, was hoping it'd be good...and I'm pleasantly surprised, because it's like
Nov 18, 2020 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super cool lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant wait for the first hentai game that supports it....
Nov 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno about that, but I could definitely see it being really interesting in FPS games
Nov 18, 2020 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And stuff that uses like bow and arrow and such
Nov 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tentacles...
Nov 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now to find my 4TB external so I can move all 330GBs of those PS4 games to that...lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The internal SSD only has 667GBs free lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats kind of small considering Black Ops is like 120?
Nov 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Nov 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it has an M.2 slot that you can eventually stuff an "approved" NVMe in, whenever Sony decided to enable that feature because for some reason it's not enabled at launch lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then only PS4 games can run from the external HDD, you can't install any PS5 games there cuz storage is too slow lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wtf lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cuz PS5 only games are supposedly designed with the high performance of their internal SSD in mind lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly, the way games are coded, external HDDs are just too slow to load everything
Nov 18, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So basically when you have more than like 8 games you have to delete something lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's kinda dumb lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Assuming some of them are smaller than Black Ops
Nov 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't care if they let you put an NVMe in at launch
Nov 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, TBF CoD is always unnecessarily large lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Demon's Souls Remake is like 50GB or something
Nov 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still at 50 thats like 12 games lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I expect by the time they support NVMe drives, the PS5 will have more than 2 games worth installing ;O;
Nov 18, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4TB would be better
Nov 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least it's not like the Sexbox where you have to buy their overpriced "memory cards" to add more space lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $225 or something for 1TB extra lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I expect you'll need like a PCIe gen 4 NVMe for the PS5 anyways so it kinda evens out
Nov 18, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But at least those will get cheaper lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Surprised Sony didn't make a custom memory thing
Nov 18, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect they learned their lesson with the Vita lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, to be fair, their consoles have always had easy storage upgrade
Nov 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS2 had the network adapter, PS3 you just had to remove a few screws, the PS4 it was the same
Nov 18, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man those Vita cards where crazy expensive at the end lol like 20 times the price of MicroSD lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS on the other hand always made it a pain in the ass lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They want you to use X Cloud or what ever it is
Nov 18, 2020 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.macworld.com/article/3597569/with-m1-macs-memory-isnt-what-it-used-to-be.amp.html
Nov 18, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhhhh
Nov 18, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah no thanks lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd rather my RAM be separate so I can upgrade it lol
Nov 18, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: Pft, upgrading something on a Mac?
Nov 18, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: That does not happen.
Nov 18, 2020 8:51 PM - Veho: You upgrade by buying a newer model.
Nov 18, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.sportskeeda.com/amp/esports/5-best-gta-san-andreas-graphics-mods-2-gb-ram-pcs
Nov 18, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just think Tom if the RAM goes bad you can buy a whole new system!!!
Nov 18, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Instead of just getting new RAM...
Nov 18, 2020 9:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/phones/galaxy-a/galaxy-a51-5g-t-mobile-sm-a516uzkatmb/ Not bad for the price
Nov 18, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: Samsung's A series has terrible reviews. Crappy phones, crappy software, bugs, freezes, and so on.
Nov 18, 2020 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Still not bad for the price
Nov 18, 2020 9:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LSDFQGB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_hezTFbFCBY7VC New phone for psi
Nov 18, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: you get what you pay for i suppose but would it be safe to say that even if it's not bad for the price, that price is just not a price worth paying
Nov 18, 2020 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: get something good instead
Nov 18, 2020 9:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uoODyk5.jpg
Nov 18, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-11-technique-over-dope-graphene-van-hove.amp
Nov 18, 2020 9:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/cwcU8zH
Nov 18, 2020 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn he angry
Nov 18, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should have bought something cheaper and better lol
Nov 18, 2020 10:19 PM - Veho: At least something with better customer support.
Nov 18, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For sure lol
Nov 18, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tell people straight up don't buy Apple stuff.
Nov 18, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think stockholm syndrome keeps a lot of people buying their stuff these days lol
Nov 18, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, these days people are just locked into the ecosystem and they don't want to swap and lose whatever
Nov 18, 2020 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe they have hundreds of dollars worth of shit from the app store and maybe they use icloud to sync all their shit and whatever else you can do with iphones lol
Nov 18, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then of course there are just those crazy people happy with their iOS device lol
Nov 18, 2020 10:58 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S5QW5V3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_ECATFbG56VCZF
Nov 19, 2020 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: ehh probably save them money switching to android in the long run because apps more often free or way cheaper than on ios
Nov 19, 2020 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: also apparently iMessage is the killer app on ios
Nov 19, 2020 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Well this is some shit one of my neighbors might have covid because her daughter has it and I came into contact with her


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 20, 2020)

Nov 19, 2020 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh my god she killed kenny!!!
Nov 19, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/redmi_note_9_pro_gets_android_11_update_with_miui_12-amp-46336.php
Nov 19, 2020 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/red-dead-redemption-remastered-ps5-ps4-xbox-one-series-x-release-date-leak/
Nov 19, 2020 7:57 AM - Veho: ken did you at least get to second base with her, or are you gonna die for nothing?
Nov 19, 2020 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe having her spit in his mouth was a bad ide
Nov 19, 2020 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Idea even lol
Nov 19, 2020 8:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/6281859002
Nov 19, 2020 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait.... Is it injected at that temp???? Lol
Nov 19, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/k73BvJhiSfg
Nov 19, 2020 9:31 AM - Skelletonike: Jut spent 135€ in model kits from Japan. 0 regrets since they're half the price there. x.x
Nov 19, 2020 9:55 AM - Veho: I would order some lovely toys from Hobby Link Japan but shipping is murder.
Nov 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: I ordered from HLJ
Nov 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: a zoid and 2 MG's for 89€ total
Nov 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: plus 45€ shipping x'D
Nov 19, 2020 9:57 AM - Skelletonike: still cheaper than what I would pay here.
Nov 19, 2020 9:58 AM - Skelletonike: 80€ for an MG, and zoids.. well, wouldn't even find them.
Nov 19, 2020 10:26 AM - Veho: Shipping to Croatia is murder  
Nov 19, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zoids thats like the super old cartoon?
Nov 19, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Zoids-Japanese-Kotobukiya-Model-RZ041/dp/B003UTUEVI
Nov 19, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm super expensive lol
Nov 19, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was thinking of Robotix
Nov 19, 2020 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9ve7IoBZaUU
Nov 19, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They where pretty cool way back when lol
Nov 19, 2020 10:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Had like model sort of toys and you could combine different sets to make your own bots
Nov 19, 2020 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/nine-weirdest-penises-animal-kingdom-180976274/
Nov 19, 2020 11:12 AM - Veho: What, no pictures? Weak.
Nov 19, 2020 11:13 AM - Veho: Also, google "phalloblaster"  
Nov 19, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/nov/18/laugh-if-you-want-but-the-mcplant-burger-is-a-step-to-a-greener-world
Nov 19, 2020 11:14 AM - Veho: McPlant.
Nov 19, 2020 11:16 AM - Veho: They couldn't have come up with anything better?
Nov 19, 2020 11:21 AM - Skelletonike: Zoids is not a super old cartoon .-.
Nov 19, 2020 11:22 AM - Skelletonike: https://scontent.flis8-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/125877248_10157950402846947_7315891474898719765_n.jpg?_nc_cat=107&ccb=2&_nc_sid=825194&_nc_eui2=AeEY1StRZGYfRF9P50i_5btHexM1p0JvEuF7EzWnQm8S4QksEcL6WkV0t-CZD73QA6w&_nc_ohc=F4sy4xgzqC4AX9m-6Aw&_nc_ht=scontent.flis8-2.fna&oh=05bc9e1f621e5e59c6643319e1feb552&oe=5FDD93C4
Nov 19, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: I think Psi had it confused with something from the 80s.
Nov 19, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i1lTOTX.jpg
Nov 19, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/press-release/asrock-announces-amd-ryzen-5000-bios-update-for-b450-motherboards
Nov 19, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom should be happy 
Nov 19, 2020 11:30 AM - Veho: I want to buy some Patlabor models but I feel bad spending money on myself. So I bought a copious amount of Polly Pocket sets for my kids  
Nov 19, 2020 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: Tsk tsk
Nov 19, 2020 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: feeling bad for spending money on yourself.
Nov 19, 2020 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: you boomer.
Nov 19, 2020 11:37 AM - Skelletonike: 
Nov 19, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: Since when have boomers felt bad about having the world revolve around them?
Nov 19, 2020 11:39 AM - Skelletonike: no idea x'D
Nov 19, 2020 11:39 AM - Skelletonike: but yeah, I get what you meant. When you have kids the focus changes
Nov 19, 2020 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I myself am having to keep smacking myself to not spend unnecessarily... I worry about a depression so having some decent savings is on my mind a lot... lol
Nov 19, 2020 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My big purchase will be a Ryzen 5800X after that maybe a game or something. Then I will try not to spend a dime on anything other than needed stuff.
Nov 19, 2020 2:54 PM - Hoboro: Yo people hello all i'm new. Hope to have a nice perm here. Have a nice day
Nov 19, 2020 2:59 PM - kenenthk: If I'm gonna die from covid may as well buy all the drugs I can
Nov 19, 2020 3:06 PM - Shermanthegerman: stay in school dont do drugs
Nov 19, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: I did my first drugs in school
Nov 19, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: you've got it all the wrong way around
Nov 19, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's "stay in drugs, don't do school"
Nov 19, 2020 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't school drugs, do stay in
Nov 19, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs in school dont stay
Nov 19, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom did you see your getting new BIOS soon
Nov 19, 2020 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's already out
Nov 19, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I'll bother with a 5000 series CPU with this motherboard though TBH lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz the limited RAM speed
Nov 19, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-review-benchmarks-performance/
Nov 19, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So gonna wait for the 6000 and DDR5?
Nov 19, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kinda want to wait too.... But I feel like 2700X to 5800X will hit emulator nirvana for me lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well no, probably just buy a new mobo that supports faster than 3200mhz lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually anyways
Nov 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah hmmm
Nov 19, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably wait for like a half-decent cheap midrange B550 or something
Nov 19, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can probably get 470 pretty cheap if you don't need pcie 4
Nov 19, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like literally no use on pcie 4 lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, my 3080 can gain 2% performance if I went gen 4 ;O;
Nov 19, 2020 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dont get me wrong pcie 4 will eventually be required just not yet lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Mostly cuz the limited RAM speed <- what, you aren't using DOCP?
Nov 19, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His and my board are limited
Nov 19, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: pcie4 will be great on thunderbolt
Nov 19, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why but they is...
Nov 19, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, this motherboard doesn't support over 3200mhz
Nov 19, 2020 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: limited to 4 lanes but itll finally be able to take advantage of high end gpus in enclosure
Nov 19, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: how come?
Nov 19, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: thought you could adjust the ram speed manually to anything you wanted
Nov 19, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have the same board as Tom but with WiFi lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if it is technically OC
Nov 19, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, but Asrock limited the max speed to 3200mhz on this motherboard, no idea why
Nov 19, 2020 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I set it to anything higher than 3200mhz it refuses to boot
Nov 19, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/B450Mac/
Nov 19, 2020 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it says 3200+ lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the new BIOS unlocked it?
Nov 19, 2020 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect they physically limit it so you have to spend more for another board
Nov 19, 2020 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you try more RGB?
Nov 19, 2020 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:22 PM - Shermanthegerman: imagine being able to play pc games lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least you have 32GB now lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The worst is that these Nanya chips are super shit, so I can't even like tune the timings very well lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Increase voltage to the SoC?
Nov 19, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if Corsair does that on purpose
Nov 19, 2020 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their "refurbished" modules have shit RAM modules to cut costs or something lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yuck
Nov 19, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Were they different chips before?
Nov 19, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I never really paid attention beyond OCing them lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, never booted to windows with your kit lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did get like 3466 on them before they croaked lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did have to goose the voltage on the SoC a tad to hit that
Nov 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But be careful with that lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm your board might not have that feature
Nov 19, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you can, yeah
Nov 19, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least I somewhat recall the option lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Crosshair-Ryzen-Motherboard-Certified-Refurbished/dp/B07JGGM9YJ/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=asus+crosshair+hero+vii&qid=1605803623&sr=8-3
Nov 19, 2020 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes still expensive lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07CCHP1LD/ref=psdcmw_1048424_t1_B07JGGM9YJ
Nov 19, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a great board but I feel like it should be cheaper now that newer stuff is out
Nov 19, 2020 4:45 PM - kenenthk: So what will tomorrows pc conversation be about ram or boards
Nov 19, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk maybe it will be about keyboards 
Nov 19, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still missing my Logitech G910 
Nov 19, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of did you play RDR2 on PC?
Nov 19, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I like my keyboard I have now lol all mechanical and stuff
Nov 19, 2020 4:48 PM - kenenthk: RDR2 needs pc mods have dutch as dude knight
Nov 19, 2020 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Suge
Nov 19, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B075GHFVTC/ref=ppx_yo_mob_b_inactive_ship_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Nov 19, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 10 out 10
Nov 19, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk it needs brokeback mountain mods
Nov 19, 2020 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Dutch I loved you! It's okay arthur died of aids anyway John
Nov 19, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.reddit.com/r/reddeadredemption2/comments/e8pzdy/brokeback_mountain_rdr2_style/
Nov 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dutch should have never let that horse mount him....
Nov 19, 2020 4:52 PM - kenenthk: I mean none never really got laid cept for John
Nov 19, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never was the same after.... The wind would whistle through the trees and his anus
Nov 19, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: It was the 20th century could've gotten laid pretty easily tbh
Nov 19, 2020 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good thing Dinoh isnt here he loves those games lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Just depends on who pulls the gun first
Nov 19, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pale Face Book?
Nov 19, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heap em big smoke signals
Nov 19, 2020 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Just need my revolver and condoms
Nov 19, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bear with big totem pole says click here to learn trick for big tee pee
Nov 19, 2020 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Nothin like sticking it inside a goat on Christmas
Nov 19, 2020 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: lewd
Nov 19, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Better use dead eye
Nov 19, 2020 4:59 PM - kenenthk: I'm gonna burn down my apartments management office
Nov 19, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Earn big wompom in your teepee every moon!!!
Nov 19, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: Oh you've been asking us to repair your bathroom for 6 months okay better send a mass email to everyone a year later after I reminded them yesterday
Nov 19, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is wrong with your bathroom???
Nov 19, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like turds levitate out of the toilet?
Nov 19, 2020 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Caulks rotting and tiles falling even rust on vents
Nov 19, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm so no problem lol
Nov 19, 2020 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Oh but I can't repair it myself
Nov 19, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could but why? Lol
Nov 19, 2020 5:02 PM - kenenthk: We'll do it when you move out
Nov 19, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just fix it yourself say someone broke into your apartment and did it.
Nov 19, 2020 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Damn cheap ass Jew owners 
Nov 19, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Land lord 101 never spend a dime
Nov 19, 2020 5:04 PM - kenenthk: I'll just email pics of rotten wood to the city and get them shut down
Nov 19, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Can mold grow on caulk cause pretty sure there's mold
Nov 19, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah mold just needs air and water
Nov 19, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And a surface
Nov 19, 2020 5:06 PM - kenenthk: I should send you pics
Nov 19, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can
Nov 19, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black mold ia bad for you....
Nov 19, 2020 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Enjoy the porn
Nov 19, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would use some straight bleach let it sit for a few then rinse
Nov 19, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: It's so bad the tile would fall off if I breathed on it
Nov 19, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs to be regrouted
Nov 19, 2020 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Yeah that would only take like an hour
Nov 19, 2020 5:12 PM - kenenthk: I'm hoping the mold growing mushrooms so I can sue
Nov 19, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IF someone wanted to pull the old tile bleach it scrape rhe old grout possibly replace the board hmmm you could reuse the old tile
Nov 19, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IF you want to sue document everything take lots of pictures write a log
Nov 19, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: I'm gonna make those jews spend at least a dollar
Nov 19, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Registered mail is your friend
Nov 19, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Notary b
Nov 19, 2020 5:13 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't get far oh it's not from mold it's just covid
Nov 19, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 6:04 PM - kenenthk: Fucking fedex I want my damn new sim card
Nov 19, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sim simminy sim sim sir ee?
Nov 19, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: Shush, Poppins.
Nov 19, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tu6n87R.jpg
Nov 19, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/9dSjWpn
Nov 19, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: I give up on getting decent speeds in this area 5mbps down on lte on verizon towers oh well least it's unlimited
Nov 19, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://deadline.com/2020/11/cowboy-bebop-six-cast-netflix-live-action-remake-cult-anime-tv-series-1234618338/
Nov 19, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that goat was nuts
Nov 19, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: First rule of goat fight club is watch your nuts lol
Nov 19, 2020 8:58 PM - Flame: i love love love Cowboy Bebop
Nov 19, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They doing a live action one, either will be great or horrific
Nov 19, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have my doubts it will live up to the anime
Nov 19, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 99% guaranteed it'll be shit lol
Nov 19, 2020 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Produced by disney
Nov 19, 2020 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably Tom
Nov 19, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uughhh shame tooo
Nov 19, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would rather just have more anime
Nov 19, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they could have done a crossover with a different anime
Nov 19, 2020 10:04 PM - MichaelXD: Hi, did anyone know if the Earth revolved around the sun slower, the day would be shorter?
Nov 19, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: no shit
Nov 19, 2020 10:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually that's not even right lol
Nov 19, 2020 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: the day would be longer
Nov 19, 2020 10:16 PM - MichaelXD: But I'm trying to come up with a calculation that won't affect it.
Nov 19, 2020 10:16 PM - MichaelXD: But something else has to change.
Nov 19, 2020 10:18 PM - MichaelXD: Well check out my query here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/out-of-a-365-2422-day-year-the-day-is-24-hours-86400-seconds.577515/
Nov 19, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The day night cycle is dictated by the earths rotation not the yearly revolutions around the sun
Nov 19, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean a slower or faster trip around the sun could have some effect but very minimal
Nov 19, 2020 10:27 PM - MichaelXD: But it comes at a cost. The Earth always has to rotate extra.
Nov 19, 2020 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put it in mechanical terms 365 spins is 1 trip around the sun
Nov 19, 2020 10:28 PM - MichaelXD: 366 spins
Nov 19, 2020 10:28 PM - MichaelXD: I couldn't see what if the year were really 365.25 days.
Nov 19, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 19, 2020 10:29 PM - MichaelXD: As reflected by Starry Night, it's not.
Nov 19, 2020 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well after a few hundred years summer would be winter and the calendar would be all jacked up
Nov 19, 2020 10:30 PM - MichaelXD: Untrue
Nov 19, 2020 10:30 PM - MichaelXD: We reverse this by skipping 3 leap years every 400 years.
Nov 19, 2020 10:31 PM - MichaelXD: I had added a 72 on my calculator and now I don't know how to get it anymore.
Nov 19, 2020 10:46 PM - AlanJohn: Obama
Nov 19, 2020 10:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Obama 2
Nov 19, 2020 10:47 PM - Flame: clinton >
Nov 19, 2020 10:48 PM - Sicklyboy: Whoa, take that back
Nov 19, 2020 10:48 PM - Flame: Bill was the OG P.I.M.P.
Nov 19, 2020 10:54 PM - MichaelXD: Well I posted this question up there above and thought it was the shoutbox.
Nov 19, 2020 10:54 PM - MichaelXD: I couldn't figure this out.
Nov 19, 2020 10:54 PM - MichaelXD: I don't know technically where to put questions like this since I still have problems with my technology and that's the reason why I was here in the first place.
Nov 19, 2020 11:20 PM - BORTZ: Odama?
Nov 19, 2020 11:20 PM - BORTZ: for GameCube?
Nov 19, 2020 11:21 PM - Flame: was that game any good
Nov 19, 2020 11:27 PM - kenenthk: Obiden
Nov 19, 2020 11:32 PM - kenenthk: So one speed test on lte I get 15mbps the next I get 5
Nov 19, 2020 11:39 PM - Lilith Valentine: Batman
Nov 19, 2020 11:53 PM - kenenthk: No
Nov 20, 2020 12:03 AM - Flame: Joker
Nov 20, 2020 12:20 AM - kenenthk: NO
Nov 20, 2020 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see purple 
Nov 20, 2020 3:16 AM - Sicklyboy: Damn. I get 86.5 down and 7.76 up on LTE lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 21, 2020)

Nov 20, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Purple rain...the kind that drove prince insane
Nov 20, 2020 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chocolate rain always sounded like a sex move from urban dictionary
Nov 20, 2020 4:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Nov 20, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Chocolate%20Rain
Nov 20, 2020 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 20, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3778098001
Nov 20, 2020 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vaccine is rolling out
Nov 20, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/i-played-bugsnax-expecting-a-cute-adventure-but-instead-got-food-infused-body-horror/
Nov 20, 2020 7:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/harry-potter-cast-reportedly-active-talks-return-movie/amp/
Nov 20, 2020 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Harry Potter and the Brokeback Mountain
Nov 20, 2020 7:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not his first wand!
Nov 20, 2020 8:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so5eX9q3k9A 
Nov 20, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/t5IDdt7.mp4
Nov 20, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2O7cB1D.jpg
Nov 20, 2020 10:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ashens and the polybius heist is out now....
Nov 20, 2020 11:23 AM - Veho: What was that first one called "Quest for the Gamechild"?
Nov 20, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes
Nov 20, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was a pretty good movie to be honest lol
Nov 20, 2020 11:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6koYK15.png
Nov 20, 2020 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol he tried to pay in real green backs....
Nov 20, 2020 11:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uaCVHLY.jpg
Nov 20, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: Hand disinfectant is a communist conspiracy.
Nov 20, 2020 12:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BzZqUax.jpg
Nov 20, 2020 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Nov 20, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cause bustin makes me feel good!!!
Nov 20, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi its no nut november
Nov 20, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bronco buster
Nov 20, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol The Real Jdbye I lost about 20 seconds in
Nov 20, 2020 3:05 PM - kenenthk: You always loose
Nov 20, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: luckily, i don't celebrate no nut november
Nov 20, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i only celebrate no shave november, and i'm really good at it
Nov 20, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: I celebrate when I'm able to nut anyday
Nov 20, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cbr.com/kirby-morrow-obituary/amp/
Nov 20, 2020 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least it wasn't the over 9000 guy
Nov 20, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Yes he's more important
Nov 20, 2020 5:43 PM - Searinox: let's show no nut november the futility of their efforts! activate the breastocock!
Nov 20, 2020 5:54 PM - kenenthk: No nut all you want just means more females will want a nut
Nov 20, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: People who take part in NNN don't exactly interact with females (except when asking their mom to make them cheesy poofs), so the lack of nut goes unnoticed.
Nov 20, 2020 5:57 PM - kenenthk: It's moreso a month of giving the penis a break from 11 months of agony
Nov 20, 2020 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Then again most in relationships deal with 12 months of agony with their penis anyway
Nov 20, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: I'm not into penis abuse fetish but whatever floats your boat.
Nov 20, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: NNN started as a test of willpower for people who usually wank 5-6 times a day.
Nov 20, 2020 6:06 PM - Veho: But then some creepy incel shit creeped in and now it's a shitshow.
Nov 20, 2020 6:07 PM - kenenthk: A woman alone abuses any part of your physical or mental body
Nov 20, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: Women who you pick up in Walmart stocking rooms do that, ken.
Nov 20, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: As well as hospitals yes
Nov 20, 2020 6:11 PM - kenenthk: And it's she/her learn pronouns 
Nov 20, 2020 6:17 PM - Veho: Lolwut
Nov 20, 2020 6:19 PM - kenenthk: I don't know
Nov 20, 2020 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Stop judging me
Nov 20, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: Never.
Nov 20, 2020 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Judge Tom he gives better rams
Nov 20, 2020 6:35 PM - Veho: I don't want to be rammed.
Nov 20, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: He can ram you 128 times
Nov 20, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol only with avx extensions
Nov 20, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/2020/11/20/australia/south-australia-pizza-bar-lockdown-intl/index.html
Nov 20, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.imgur.com/t/funny/RI8qFa5
Nov 20, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/oy1WClE
Nov 20, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: That pizza worker is a right cunt, he is.
Nov 20, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/jloG8U7
Nov 20, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho no delivery for anyone!!!
Nov 20, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eZln0J7_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 20, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/2ODwzRs
Nov 20, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: goddamned fuck
Nov 20, 2020 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: I want to go on a rampage
Nov 20, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ???
Nov 20, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: Please don't.
Nov 20, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally starting on the roof today
Nov 20, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or at least getting a few things started anyways lol
Nov 20, 2020 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're loading stuff up on top and boy do I hope they don't happen to hit a bad soft spot 
Nov 20, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8TdoYpI
Nov 20, 2020 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Truly next gen
Nov 20, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Cool Mud runners gonna be free on epic
Nov 20, 2020 10:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/JDPXEpf.jpg
Nov 20, 2020 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Nov 20, 2020 11:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Penis
Nov 21, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Final burn neo emulator finally got to version 1
Nov 21, 2020 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 1.0.0.01 To be specific 
Nov 21, 2020 3:04 AM - Mimikyu2037: hi
Nov 21, 2020 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Stfu


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 22, 2020)

Nov 21, 2020 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp gonna die soon lol
Nov 21, 2020 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Good
Nov 21, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr switched me to Insulin and went to pick up the prescription... Over 800 dollars lol nope cheaper to die.
Nov 21, 2020 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or work out more... Turn that excess sugar into muscles lol
Nov 21, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/0R3XiJx
Nov 21, 2020 6:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, did you catch diabetus? 
Nov 21, 2020 6:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You stay away from that insulin stuff 
Nov 21, 2020 6:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am still borderline but got slightly worse so Dr says switch....
Nov 21, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But seriously considering just upping my training
Nov 21, 2020 6:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A1C was at a 10  im not even fat... Weird I am almost in the best shape of my life....
Nov 21, 2020 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Soon I will be in spite of everything
Nov 21, 2020 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/HlFbjDS
Nov 21, 2020 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kii3dbM.png
Nov 21, 2020 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lkQ1u4ON0dg
Nov 21, 2020 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rIjg3qyDkQs
Nov 21, 2020 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/w4kE90Y2b84
Nov 21, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/nlKNq6E
Nov 21, 2020 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well he did have a lot of woods to hide the body...
Nov 21, 2020 10:02 AM - p1ngpong: imgur links are now banned
Nov 21, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NooOoOOOooOooo!!!!
Nov 21, 2020 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *Darth Vader temper tantrum*
Nov 21, 2020 10:04 AM - p1ngpong: I beg you dont cry
Nov 21, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wait until Veho hears about this!!
Nov 21, 2020 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was it the stripper name one? Lol
Nov 21, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/75gegQirTu8
Nov 21, 2020 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (6X9)+(6+9)=69
Nov 21, 2020 2:00 PM - Sicklyboy: Nice
Nov 21, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: TIL
Nov 21, 2020 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: can be simplified to 6*9+6+9 it still works
Nov 21, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: It still works if you know the order of operations, but whenever something like that pops up on the interwebs you get like a million people who simply can't get the correct result.
Nov 21, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: just put it into google
Nov 21, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: default is to do the calculations in order of appearance
Nov 21, 2020 2:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: also if you just put it into calc it probably works too
Nov 21, 2020 2:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: since that also does in order of appearance
Nov 21, 2020 2:13 PM - Veho: I'm just salty at all the morons who can't figure out "2+2*2"
Nov 21, 2020 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: anyway the second set of parenthesis are useless
Nov 21, 2020 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's all additions, so the order doesn't matter
Nov 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: I think it's just there to give the 6 and the 9 some privacy.
Nov 21, 2020 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like a pretty boring orgy
Nov 21, 2020 2:51 PM - Veho: It's their first swingers meet, let them move at their own pace.
Nov 21, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I found out wallmart sells over the counter insulin for 25 bucks and 100 needles for 10.... I hate injections....
Nov 21, 2020 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least its not 830 dollars my pharmacy tried to charge me lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although might need 2 bottles month but still lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: Be careful, all insulin is not created equal.
Nov 21, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: Ask your doctor how to adjust your dosage if you want to switch to what Walmart sells.
Nov 21, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the huge difference is this one is 2 times a day and has a leas even spike in sugar the one I am supposed to take is 1X a day and is better
Nov 21, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah there is a formula online
Nov 21, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.diabetesselfmanagement.com/managing-diabetes/treatment-approaches/type-2-diabetes-and-insulin/%3famp
Nov 21, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Has really great information
Nov 21, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I am considering just buying a box of donuts a gallon of ice cream and candy bars and just using the whole vial all at once lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what will happen but fuck it lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See what happens with this stuff... I hate needles
Nov 21, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: Well, it's been fun knowing you  
Nov 21, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho ping said we cant post imgur links in the shout box no more lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, don't listen to p1ng
Nov 21, 2020 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 21, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naturally I told him it was all your fault lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: p1ng is not staff though
Nov 21, 2020 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's just pulling a trump
Nov 21, 2020 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi has diabeetus?
Nov 21, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Although I am considering just buying a box of donuts a gallon of ice cream and candy bars and just using the whole vial all at once lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah really weird I am not even fat 
Nov 21, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think, in theory the only thing wrong with that is that that is about 20000 calories
Nov 21, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always associated diabetes with fat people
Nov 21, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: as long as you keep your insulin in check, you can eat whatever you want, but well, doctors want you to eat healthy obviously
Nov 21, 2020 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the other hand i am a fat fuck and still diabeetus free
Nov 21, 2020 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I am not exactly scrawny but 260 for 6'2" seems fine?
Nov 21, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: also generally the doctors suggestion is to minimize how much insulin you need by eating healthy and avoiding certain things
Nov 21, 2020 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you don't give a fuck, i don't see any reason why it would be a problem as long as you keep your insulin in check
Nov 21, 2020 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I think the thing that makes insulin for me is just a shriveled up husk
Nov 21, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: that can be a bit tricky though
Nov 21, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably all the hookers and cocaine
Nov 21, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: because it's so much sugar all at once
Nov 21, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do you know how much insulin is the right amount?
Nov 21, 2020 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I eat mostly meat and veggies
Nov 21, 2020 3:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't want too much insulin, that's just as bad as too little
Nov 21, 2020 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: I eat mostly meat and vags* FTFY
Nov 21, 2020 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually too much insulin is possibly *worse* than too little
Nov 21, 2020 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can go into some sort of shock
Nov 21, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real Jdbye the Dr said start with 30 units a day but the one I actually got is a bit stronger so the pharmacist said 12 units 2X a say
Nov 21, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Day
Nov 21, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: which can be lethal if not treated quickly (treatment is: consume more sugar)
Nov 21, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: friend of mine has diabeetus
Nov 21, 2020 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye yeah I have to carry candy now that I cant eat...
Nov 21, 2020 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: haha yeah 
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, friend of my cousin (also friend of me i suppose) has diabeetus too
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a small pack of Bit O Honey
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: she's super slim. guess she might not have always been like that but
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: she doesn't eat or drink much
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: so idk how she got it
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i suppose not super slim
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figure IF I have to eat it might as well enjoy it?
Nov 21, 2020 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: but definitely not fat
Nov 21, 2020 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: my friend drinks a lot of cordial/fruit punch stuff. so he just has a glass of that if his insulin is a bit high
Nov 21, 2020 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: but he doesn't carry a bottle of it around with him everywhere though
Nov 21, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I try to avoid all sugar stuff
Nov 21, 2020 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: he also doesn't really care that much about it, so he still eats a lot of snacks
Nov 21, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been on a beef jerky kick lately lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i did ask him specifically about drinking alcohol with diabetes once and he said its fine as long as you remember to check your insulin frequently, and eat something at the end to compensate for the big drop in blood sugar
Nov 21, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: something i have noticed my cousin's friend also frequently does after drinking, just has a sandwich or something
Nov 21, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have never been a big drinker thank god lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i asked because i was kinda concerned i might have it because i was feeling a bit weird
Nov 21, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i got checked
Nov 21, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i could still get it at any time though
Nov 21, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't eat a lot of candy but i do eat a lot of chips, and enjoy the occasional soda or iced tea
Nov 21, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i consume large amounts of booze 
Nov 21, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss all those things lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: well just go sugar free there are many options for that
Nov 21, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like unsweetened tea though
Nov 21, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're usually not as good but they're still pretty good
Nov 21, 2020 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: ice cream is the one thing that there aren't many good sugar free options for
Nov 21, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: when you see them, it's typically boring flavors like plain vanilla
Nov 21, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh this ones delicious  https://bangenergy.com/shop/bang-keto-coffee-12-pack/
Nov 21, 2020 3:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm fine with vanilla ice cream if it's real vanilla, but i don't even think it was that
Nov 21, 2020 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah and keto recipes are good
Nov 21, 2020 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can find keto recipes for all sorts of cakes, cookies etc
Nov 21, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sugar free has some protein and tons of caffeine
Nov 21, 2020 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably even keto ice cream recipes...
Nov 21, 2020 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: mom doesn't eat sugar (says she gets migraines from it) but she also doesn't eat wheat or gluten (same reason) so when i wanted to bake something for her birthday, i couldn't just look up sugar free recipes, keto was the key word
Nov 21, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: made some keto brownies, they are not at all like regular brownies, but they are pretty good straight out of the freezer, hardens them up a bit otherwise they are a bit oily
Nov 21, 2020 3:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were supposed to be chewy and they are really not, but straight out of the freezer they become a bit chewy
Nov 21, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Add some weed for texture?
Nov 21, 2020 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think my mom would be very happy about that 
Nov 21, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is one cake i love that i would love to find a sugar free recipe for that works, but it involves meringue, and that is a pretty tough thing to make sugar free versions of
Nov 21, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fSexh5O.png
Nov 21, 2020 3:47 PM - Veho: 
Nov 21, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: he has a point
Nov 21, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: feels like the site gets less and less homebrew related news and more general gaming news and i don't like that change
Nov 21, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and then when something actually happens it's "not front page worthy"
Nov 21, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you will always be staff to me lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't need to be huge news, it just needs to be news
Nov 21, 2020 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's exactly the kind of news this site should be reporting
Nov 21, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: Thing is, it's a commercial tournament that uses ISOs and emulators instead of original hardware.
Nov 21, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the homebrew in question was a dildo use tracking app
Nov 21, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or what Veho said lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:51 PM - Veho: So it's gray area at best.
Nov 21, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Commercial emulator, is that homebrew?
Nov 21, 2020 3:51 PM - Veho: Correction, ISOs and emulators are a gray area when they're for personal use, commercial use is a huge no-no.
Nov 21, 2020 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno does a tournament count as commercial use?
Nov 21, 2020 3:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a by fans, for fans kinda thing
Nov 21, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: If they charge admission and get ad revenue, then yes.
Nov 21, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: And there's a prize pool, etc.
Nov 21, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now a midget stripper funded by me....
Nov 21, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can that be front page? Lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: User submitted news, maybe.
Nov 21, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Click here for photos and the full review!!!
Nov 21, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50,000 clicks an hour no problem lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:55 PM - Veho: https://www.blogto.com/city/2020/11/sinkhole-filled-glowing-green-liquid-toronto/
Nov 21, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghost Busters 2?
Nov 21, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But the 2020 version
Nov 21, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mood slime lol
Nov 21, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1y8Rqvz-Jcg
Nov 21, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uzHazKkZ4o
Nov 21, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0K1WZUfvE54
Nov 21, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: I bought some "Mexican style croquettes" and tried them out today, they were meh.
Nov 21, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: Supposedly potato croquettes filled with ground beef and "mexican" seasonings, but they were more like hash browns, with grated potato, and they wouldn't cook evenly, the potato chunks stayed raw while the rest of the thing burned.
Nov 21, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: Long story short, meh.
Nov 21, 2020 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably needs to be deep fried
Nov 21, 2020 5:09 PM - Veho: Or baked at a much lower temperature, but I followed the instructions on the packaging.
Nov 21, 2020 5:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hi
Nov 21, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 21, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I beat Demon's Souls remake in like 9 hours...time to pack that PS5 back up and sell it for a grand!
Nov 21, 2020 5:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that is way too little
Nov 21, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Looks like you got good (scrub).
Nov 21, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose you could say I have a lot of Souls experience
Nov 21, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...coughcougheasilyover3000hoursinallthesoulsgamescoughcough
Nov 21, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 21, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It helped that the "remake" wasn't a fucking "remake" and they just slapped some pretty graphics and sounds on it instead lol
Nov 21, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plays exactly the same as the 2009 version, just looks nicer
Nov 21, 2020 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And has fancier animations
Nov 21, 2020 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't that what a remake typically is?
Nov 21, 2020 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: rerelease - just a basic port, remaster - basic port but they slapped some shaders on it or used higher resolution textures they had laying around, remake - same game new visuals and/or sound, sometimes added content or features but not guaranteed
Nov 21, 2020 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: those are the 3 types
Nov 21, 2020 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: if "final fantasy VII remake" is your idea of a remake, then i have to say, that it's not
Nov 21, 2020 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a brand new game
Nov 21, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: they put remake in the name to entice fans, but it really has quite little in common with the original apart from story
Nov 21, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that that's necessarily a bad thing, the idea is kind of growing on me because no matter how much i like the original, it just looks fun
Nov 21, 2020 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: and despite my prejudice against the whole idea of changing everything, i can't deny that fact
Nov 21, 2020 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is a remake only in the most literal sense, remaking everything
Nov 21, 2020 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, a remake is a game that's been completely remade. It'll usually share a similar story and will have mostly the same gameplay mechanics, but they don't just take the stock gameplay, change absolutely nothing, and call it a remake
Nov 21, 2020 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We don't see actual full remakes often
Nov 21, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't change anything in this game, except made it prettier
Nov 21, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They didn't even fix most of the glitches
Nov 21, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the dupe glitch, AFAIK
Nov 21, 2020 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they didn't even fix both dupe glitches, just the easier one
Nov 21, 2020 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the bosses are exactly the same, enemies exactly the same, internal timings like parrying exactly the same
Nov 21, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some examples of actual remakes would include things like RE2/RE3, the Pokemon remakes, Link's Awakening, Zero Mission, etc etc
Nov 21, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't go so far to call FF7R a remake, that's more a re-imagining
Nov 21, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: Reboot.
Nov 21, 2020 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: reboot isn't quite it.
Nov 21, 2020 6:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: reimagining sounds about right
Nov 21, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Perhaps, though I usually think of reboots more as completely revamping the whole thing
Nov 21, 2020 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IE Tomb Raider PS1 vs modern Tomb Raider
Nov 21, 2020 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: "completely remade" is a bit subjective but if that is your criteria, very few remakes would actually qualify, because i'm sure they reuse a LOT of code
Nov 21, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's a different between reusing code and not changing it. They didn't just "reuse" some things, they didn't change anything
Nov 21, 2020 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond fixing a bug or two
Nov 21, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah same. a reboot is like, sort of just making a better version of the same thing
Nov 21, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: or at least, hopefully better
Nov 21, 2020 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah of course
Nov 21, 2020 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i dunno sometimes it's kind of hard for me to tell if a game is a remake or a remaster. like for me, wind waker HD is noticably different enough that i call it a remake, because it feels like a disservice to call it a remaster, that means it gets compared to final fantasy X HD remaster which is basically the exact same game and you can hardly tell any difference at all, just slightly
Nov 21, 2020 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: higher resolution models and textures
Nov 21, 2020 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: but by your criteria, wind waker HD would be a remaster, and i don't quite agree with that
Nov 21, 2020 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: even if it's 90% the same, the last 10% is in very noticeable areas,
Nov 21, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's not a subjective thing, that's literally the definition
Nov 21, 2020 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that makes a bigger difference to me than under the hood similarities or changes
Nov 21, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't care if you don't "agree", it's still just a remaster
Nov 21, 2020 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: well wikipedia says it's a remaster so ehh
Nov 21, 2020 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i'll just be wrong then 
Nov 21, 2020 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: because the changes are significant enough for me to call it a remake, and i can't very well rate it alongside twilight princess HD which is basically the exact same gamecube game just rendered at a higher resolution
Nov 21, 2020 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's far more of a remake than that is
Nov 21, 2020 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would be giving twilight princess HD too much credit and doing wind waker HD a disservice
Nov 21, 2020 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i'll just switch to a gradient based system and place wind waker HD right in the middle between remaster and remake
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: that seems reasonable enough
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH I'd probably agree with TP HD being less impressive than WW
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I still wouldn't call it a remake, it's just a remaster
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe because it's cel shaded it just stands out a lot more
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's neither
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's in the middle
Nov 21, 2020 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've decided
Nov 21, 2020 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: and final fantasy 4 DS and android versions are firmly on the remake end of the spectrum
Nov 21, 2020 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think we can both agree on that
Nov 21, 2020 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is like the golden standard for a remake in my opinion
Nov 21, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, FF4 had a lot of actual changes
Nov 21, 2020 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: feels like the same old game yet looks and sounds so much better
Nov 21, 2020 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is what i wanted from FF7 remake 
Nov 21, 2020 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Going to 3D, they retranslated it again I think, added that ability system thing
Nov 21, 2020 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey i wonder if someone will backport the cutscenes and dialogue changes from the remake into FF7 PC version
Nov 21, 2020 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be kinda weird, because they changed the design of the characters quite a lot and then going from polygons into high res cutscenes and back might be jarring
Nov 21, 2020 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suppose they can backport the models too, if the engine can handle it...
Nov 21, 2020 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i saw someone backported the soundtrack, but that's probably the part i care the least about, because the original soundrack is so good
Nov 21, 2020 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: the high res models wouldn't look completely out of place, since the game is all prerendered backgrounds anyway, it's more like the original models are out of place with the rest of the game really
Nov 21, 2020 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can count the polygons on those models, and the rest of the game looks so nice and smooth (despite low res)
Nov 21, 2020 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the new models might be a better fit
Nov 21, 2020 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The last time I played OG FF7 on PC I added high res models based on the art directors sketches which looked nice
Nov 21, 2020 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.nexusmods.com/finalfantasy7/mods/4 < This one IIRC
Nov 21, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs to use the sprites from Final Fight
Nov 21, 2020 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Final Fantasy Fight
Nov 21, 2020 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least if Hagar used toss or flip it would be believable
Nov 21, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: Final Fantasy 7 with actual adults as characters?
Nov 21, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: 
Nov 21, 2020 6:46 PM - Veho: "Cloud Strife, a veteran soldier and mercenary, age: 17."
Nov 21, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Severely PTSD lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one Final Fantasy where it looked like everyone was from Nsync lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does insulin make everything hurt? Lol like all my old broken bones and scars 
Nov 21, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My one foot that has had like 4-5 b broken bones is like seriously bugging me
Nov 21, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: No that's scurvy.
Nov 21, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: Are you on keto?
Nov 21, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh eat an orange than lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah keto for sure
Nov 21, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe was training based I did do a lot of push ups last night lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably 100ish
Nov 21, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Are you taking vitamin supplements?
Nov 21, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually.. I have missed a few days
Nov 21, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought some new ones today gonna try them out lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Testosterone booster
Nov 21, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shop.sixstarpro.com/products/testosterone-booster.html
Nov 21, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta keep my body guessing wtf is gonna happen next lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:18 PM - Veho: Try estrogen for a week  
Nov 21, 2020 7:18 PM - Veho: Really confuse your system  
Nov 21, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ga6Vr3Ec2Mc
Nov 21, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: ONE PAAAAAHNCH!
Nov 21, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will say this they said insulin would give me more energy... I feel like if the testosterone does it too I might be back to my old job of just hurting people for money lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had 3 hours of sleep wide awake now like I had 10 hours 
Nov 21, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have to be up in 2 hours anyway for work, 12 hours tonight probably put in like 4 hours of physical training there...
Nov 21, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: I woke up with a horrible headache this morning, took hours to subside, wrecked my stomach with useless painkillers, spent the day exhausted.
Nov 21, 2020 7:46 PM - Veho: Fuck this shit.
Nov 21, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Squats sit ups push ups hand strength training I do all night long.
Nov 21, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho what is it stress?
Nov 21, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood pressure?
Nov 21, 2020 7:47 PM - Veho: I don't know.
Nov 21, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood pressure is mine Dr prescribed Lisinopril I take one if I have a headache works wonders
Nov 21, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should get it checked out 
Nov 21, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood pressure is no joke I hear
Nov 21, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't worry Veho I will use my new powers to fight death and bring you back lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: I didn't check the pressure today, but the last few times I had a headache the pressure was fine so I don't know.
Nov 21, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eye strain?
Nov 21, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always forget how old you are so like might be glasses time or blood sugar or blood pressure or lack of sleep so many things
Nov 21, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Low blood sugar?
Nov 21, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn the human brain is like easy to piss off
Nov 21, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Packing a syringe and 1 pill for lunch tonight... Lol
Nov 21, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: I'm 39, I'm getting to that age where "sleeping funny" incapacitates you for the whole day  
Nov 21, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho your right behind me
Nov 21, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 46
Nov 21, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am lucky so far only my shoulders bug me sleeping... Cant tell if its training or sleeping on my side 
Nov 21, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have noticed the harder I train the less back pain I have (zero at this point) and I can force my spine to crack all the way down like a snake lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pity anyone who attacks my entrance at the hospital lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aj947Mx_700bwp.webp
Nov 21, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh lord ad if people are not fat enough already lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As if even
Nov 21, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: Maybe you have to run to catch it  
Nov 21, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should start some sort of cardio, I do like 2 miles of power walking probably hauling 30 pounds of gear but its not enough
Nov 21, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 6 times a week lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/a6VNsqzgMKU
Nov 21, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh I love shrimp.... Not sure about eating these.
Nov 21, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kaiju shrimp lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zXY6MRX.png
Nov 21, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aj2bqLC.jpg
Nov 21, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like Hell Raiser. Lol
Nov 21, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Coronavirus is a conspiracy by intelligent turkeys to cancel Thanksgiving.
Nov 21, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Yeah, Hellraiser. Pinhead meets Sausage Head  
Nov 21, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Ceno-bites  
Nov 21, 2020 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 21, 2020 9:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qPNBY01.mp4
Nov 21, 2020 9:55 PM - Veho: I had my doubts but now they made it really tempting.
Nov 21, 2020 9:56 PM - Veho: Reptile DNA and blended fetus and RFID chips, oh my.
Nov 21, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reptile hmmm.... Can I be like Reptile from Mortal combat
Nov 22, 2020 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have never been one to turn down free wine
Nov 22, 2020 1:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i have to say, Veho: humanity is so stupid sometimes it's astounding
Nov 22, 2020 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: also if i get reptile DNA injected into me will i also gain their abilities? like camouflage and shit?
Nov 22, 2020 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: that would be sick
Nov 22, 2020 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: all of those things seem like they can only make me stronger
Nov 22, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I could pick an animal trait to DNA steal.... I'm not sure what I would pick lol
Nov 22, 2020 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like growing organs and limbs back regeneration
Nov 22, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 22, 2020 3:26 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Vamem25U1fY
Nov 22, 2020 3:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would pick wings, easy choice
Nov 22, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/florida-man-pole-car-roof/
Nov 22, 2020 3:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: regrowing limbs is useful but i don't wanna lose them in the first place
Nov 22, 2020 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: and as long as i'm careful i probably won't
Nov 22, 2020 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: so that trait might never actually be used
Nov 22, 2020 3:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: though being able to change color like some octopi do would be maybe not a terribly useful skill for humans to have unless you're a ninja, but damn would it be a cool party trick
Nov 22, 2020 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: but being able to fly like a bird is a pretty good party trick too
Nov 22, 2020 3:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: and a whole lot more useful
Nov 22, 2020 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: people say humans would not be able to fly even if we had wings because we're not aerodynamic, we're too compact and heavy
Nov 22, 2020 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: but they also say that about the bumblebee
Nov 22, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spitting cobra? Lol
Nov 22, 2020 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't seem to give much care to what humans think
Nov 22, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jumping Spider reflexes?
Nov 22, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Electric eel parts....
Nov 22, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So many cool things lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 23, 2020)

Nov 22, 2020 4:12 AM - kenenthk: I mean if humans had wings then I'm pretty sure they'd be aerodynamic
Nov 22, 2020 4:13 AM - kenenthk: Cause you know the entire point of flight is to have wings
Nov 22, 2020 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: think you got that the wrong way around
Nov 22, 2020 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: but let me remind you of chickens
Nov 22, 2020 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: aerodynamic humans would essentially be birds
Nov 22, 2020 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that i am opposed to being a bird man, just saying that even if we figured out how to give humans wings it would probably not be enough for us to fly sadly
Nov 22, 2020 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: but we are not only not aerodynamic, we're simply too heavy, the wing span required woul be like, 15 meters or some crazy shit like that
Nov 22, 2020 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: according to scientists
Nov 22, 2020 4:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: though i would settle for just being able to glide, just get to the top of a tall enough building and i could glide all the way to my destination, and that doesn't take much wingspan, we're already doing it with those wingsuits
Nov 22, 2020 4:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: those wingsuits only span the area between the arms and the body and are good enough to glide 3 times as far as you fall
Nov 22, 2020 4:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: actual wings would probably be bigger like at least a meter or 2 and glide way better
Nov 22, 2020 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/AgwzHJo3IXM
Nov 22, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bumble bees
Nov 22, 2020 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They fly are fat and don't have huge wings lol
Nov 22, 2020 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Chickens can still jump  with the help of wings
Nov 22, 2020 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buffalo wings lol
Nov 22, 2020 4:51 AM - Sicklyboy: butt
Nov 22, 2020 4:51 AM - kenenthk: So a chicken can still jump 4 feet high with the help of wings
Nov 22, 2020 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: i already mentioned bumblebees, psi
Nov 22, 2020 4:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: big deal, i can jump without wings
Nov 22, 2020 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Humans are designs to be on the ground if it meant gliding off the top of a 100foot building then suicide would be depressing
Nov 22, 2020 5:03 AM - kenenthk: You're also not 2 feet tall lol
Nov 22, 2020 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: insects can jump
Nov 22, 2020 5:24 AM - kenenthk: You're an insect
Nov 22, 2020 6:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crabs lol
Nov 22, 2020 7:18 AM - Veho: The only thing standing between humans and suitcase-sized jetpacks is battery technology.
Nov 22, 2020 7:24 AM - Veho: https://www.popsci.com/finally-hoverboard-that-actually-flies/
Nov 22, 2020 7:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Electron crystals
Nov 22, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ZPM should be fine for jetpack
Nov 22, 2020 7:36 AM - Veho: The only downside: 2 minute flight time because batteries.
Nov 22, 2020 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flying is overrated, what you need is gills....
Nov 22, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I take lungs now give you gills next week....
Nov 22, 2020 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kNyETSyc4qo
Nov 22, 2020 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0sBQXhF2mEI
Nov 22, 2020 8:23 AM - kenenthk: Order your tesla jetpack today sorry you forgot to charge it midair
Nov 22, 2020 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ladbible.com/news/animals-man-jumps-into-water-after-alligator-snatches-his-dog-20201121.amp.html
Nov 22, 2020 10:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats just a baby alligator....
Nov 22, 2020 10:38 AM - kenenthk: Seems real
Nov 22, 2020 2:25 PM - Veho: I got a bag of orange Daim mini bars. Fucking awesome.
Nov 22, 2020 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Orange mini dicks¿
Nov 22, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: Please keep politics out of the shitbox, ken.
Nov 22, 2020 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Vote president orange 
Nov 22, 2020 4:21 PM - Veho: Fuck no.
Nov 22, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Van
Nov 22, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Go vroom
Nov 22, 2020 4:49 PM - kenenthk: https://bestlifeonline.com/cake-boss-never-bake-again/ pussy
Nov 22, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: I'm singing that to the tune of George Michael's Careless Whisper.
Nov 22, 2020 4:52 PM - Veho: "I'M NEVER GONNA BAKE AGAIN"
Nov 22, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Cool might've scored some green logitech og xbox wireless controller s for 20 bucks
Nov 22, 2020 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Seller doesn't know what they are or the value lol
Nov 22, 2020 5:08 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/11/22/americas/canada-warns-moose-lick-cars-trnd/index.html
Nov 22, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gZ1B6Ye.mp4
Nov 22, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Johnny Mnemonic is on TV.
Nov 22, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Such a great movie.
Nov 22, 2020 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Nov 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aitFH2F.mp4
Nov 22, 2020 6:53 PM - Veho: Jam.
Nov 22, 2020 7:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/0sBQXhF2mEI DAVE IS BACK! 
Nov 22, 2020 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qe9QiOK.mp4
Nov 22, 2020 8:42 PM - kenenthk: STFU SAK
Nov 23, 2020 12:39 AM - highspeedturtle2: brug
Nov 23, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/VGSxJ-K1vL8
Nov 23, 2020 3:47 AM - aadz93: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7154568CBA5DDAE2


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 24, 2020)

Nov 23, 2020 4:17 AM - BrandonCD: Best classic game out of the NES, no doubt about it.
Nov 23, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://slate.com/technology/2020/10/dinosaur-butt-fossil-discovery-cloaca.amp
Nov 23, 2020 6:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: that link sure is a mouthful
Nov 23, 2020 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 23, 2020 7:02 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/revolution-cooking-r180-high-speed-smart-toaster-in-chrome/5493997?skuId=69546186&enginename=google&mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_kitchenelectrics_online&product_id=69546186&adtype=pla&product_channel=online&adpos=&creative=224271657008&device=m&matchtype=&network=g&utm_campaignid=71700000037121767&utm_adgroupid=58700004142046726&targetid=927000357567690
Nov 23, 2020 7:02 AM - kenenthk: Ipad toaster
Nov 23, 2020 7:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Siri burn my toast
Nov 23, 2020 7:16 AM - ael71: I have enjoyed this particular version of harvest moon. Graphics where very much improved from the earlier games.
Nov 23, 2020 7:17 AM - ael71: it also broke up the characters live into chapters
Nov 23, 2020 7:18 AM - ael71: Hard to make money from crops until you get a seed making machine
Nov 23, 2020 7:19 AM - ael71: Unique in how you could cross breed seeds
Nov 23, 2020 7:22 AM - ael71: The best music I have experienced in the harvest moon series and I have played most of them
Nov 23, 2020 7:35 AM - kenenthk: I should buy it and return a $20 toaster from Walmart
Nov 23, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kU_Mitvpt5U
Nov 23, 2020 7:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: run doom on it
Nov 23, 2020 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hentai Doom
Nov 23, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLWgPbX4Gos
Nov 23, 2020 2:26 PM - Memoir: Imagine getting banned from Twitch for playing a Nintendo game..
Nov 23, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whaaaaaaaaaat, Nintendo be some kind of anticonsumer company??? No way!
Nov 23, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: lolwut
Nov 23, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Haven't you heard? Nintendo hates when people stream/record their games ;O;
Nov 23, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoMYCIf6_u0
Nov 23, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That is, not unless they get their cut ;O;
Nov 23, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though they have supposedly backed up a bit on their policy of "fuck you, pay me" I hear
Nov 23, 2020 2:39 PM - Veho: On one hand Nintendo are dicks, but on the other hand the outrage over Nintendo blocking a streamed, sponsored, commercial Smash tournament that mandates ROMs over legal copies and hardware shows that Nintendo fans are dicks as well.
Nov 23, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh sure, but I'm not talking about that, Nintendo hates when just normal people stream/upload playthroughs of their games
Nov 23, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll either make you take the video/stream down, or they'll just take all your ad revenue if you were getting ad revenue
Nov 23, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: Yeah I know. As I said, they are dicks.
Nov 23, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: Nintendo doesn't understand the internet.
Nov 23, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: It's weird and scary to them.
Nov 23, 2020 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's fine now Tom but only because of the outrage people caused over it
Nov 23, 2020 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least they do listen to fans sometimes
Nov 23, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: They listen to Nintendo fans?
Nov 23, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: I wonder, have they ever met a Nintendo fan?
Nov 23, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just the fanatics that think they do no wrong
Nov 23, 2020 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 23, 2020 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhhh, nothing like the sound of constant hammering and sawing in the morning
Nov 23, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Daughter doesn't quite like the sound of the sawing, but it's kinda cute because she comes up to me and repeats "it's ok! it's ok!" while patting my arm like she's trying to comfort me lol
Nov 23, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: Poor little thing  
Nov 23, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: have they started the drilling yet? Tom
Nov 23, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing like having your neighbors drilling into concrete and it sounds like they are drilling into your skull
Nov 23, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: it quite literally does here, because the sound reverbates all through the building so it sounds like it's inside my head
Nov 23, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: We get that every now and then because people keep redecorating. I can't complain though, we had to jackhammer an entire bathroom on one occassion, and remove an entire reinforced concrete wall on another.
Nov 23, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: So I dish out as much as I take  
Nov 23, 2020 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: your neighbors must love you
Nov 23, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My neighborhood tends to stay pretty quiet, beyond a few dogs barking
Nov 23, 2020 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Nov 23, 2020 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hate my neighbors dogs, they let them out for hours at a time and they'll spend half that time barking at anything that slightly moves in their vision which is annoying
Nov 23, 2020 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah honestly if you can't let your dog out without it barking then you should stop plaguing your neighbors and take it for a walk instead
Nov 23, 2020 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: or get it properly trained
Nov 23, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: They're just guarding the house and yard.
Nov 23, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: You can't blame them for being high-strung, it's obviously a bad neighbourhood  
Nov 23, 2020 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 23, 2020 4:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but the thing is they're let out in a high privacy fenced area, they can't see people walking on the sidewalks or anything lol
Nov 23, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EYnD8dj.jpg
Nov 23, 2020 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't need to see, they have big ears
Nov 23, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope they didn't mean that to be pizza, do not want
Nov 23, 2020 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have put eggs on a frozen pizza in the oven in the past, kinda changes things up a little and helps a normally dry pizza be less dry, but the beans?
Nov 23, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: It's beans on toast with extra steps.
Nov 23, 2020 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah and when you try to eat it all the beans slough off
Nov 23, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: ...just like regular beans on toast?
Nov 23, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How did you get the beans above the frank?
Nov 23, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XZskl8o_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 23, 2020 5:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/T5Sxz1a.jpg
Nov 23, 2020 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7qlNg6P
Nov 23, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LJmUipf.mp4
Nov 23, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Gpcu1Ym
Nov 23, 2020 6:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OWQhnNi
Nov 23, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: Determined little shit, ain't it?
Nov 23, 2020 6:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hWwVSfF
Nov 23, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that truck is amazing
Nov 23, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: Yeah. What's the mileage though?
Nov 23, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: 100 yards per gallon?
Nov 23, 2020 6:36 PM - T-hug: http://imgur.com/a/aFnwL6P
Nov 23, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 23, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiny wheels makes it look like a food truck lol
Nov 23, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Monster Food Truck....
Nov 23, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/y2AV9Tu
Nov 23, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ksltv.com/449486/dps-crew-discovers-mysterious-monolith-from-air-in-remote-utah-wilderness/
Nov 23, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 lol
Nov 23, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: More like a very late 2001.
Nov 23, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 23, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GxBP7Y0.mp4
Nov 23, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OAmHpdQ
Nov 23, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L2jNINZ
Nov 23, 2020 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NWv3uw4.mp4
Nov 23, 2020 7:41 PM - Veho: I would make a "I'm limiting myself to one crepe for breakfast, I'm on a diet." but someone would accuse me of boomer humor.
Nov 23, 2020 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/11/23/asus-unveils-tinker-board-2-sbc-with-faster-rockchip-rk3399-op1-processor/amp/
Nov 23, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: I wonder if anyone actually makes anything out of these more obscure dev boards.
Nov 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not lol
Nov 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The main appeal of Pi's are they're cheapo, so whenever I see SBCs that are more expensive than a Pi I just know it's gonna have shit support probably
Nov 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Asus Tinker board thing was like $70 or something
Nov 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia's Jetson Nano thing is $100
Nov 23, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: I think they donate a bunch of them to colleges so college kids learn the hardware and then want to put that chipset in everything they do once they get a job  
Nov 23, 2020 9:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8hHqoSw
Nov 23, 2020 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, babby managed to nap a whole hour while they were working on the roof 
Nov 23, 2020 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was surprising
Nov 23, 2020 9:44 PM - Veho: Babies can sleep through a lot of noise, if you manage to get them to sleep.
Nov 23, 2020 9:45 PM - Veho: Babies are slow to hit a deep sleep and everything can startle them awake, but once they're asleep you can walk a marching band around them.
Nov 23, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the getting to sleep part that I'm surprised at, she tends to have trouble falling asleep if there's anything louder than the ambient noise thing we have running for her lol
Nov 23, 2020 9:52 PM - Veho: Mine jump at sudden noises, continuous noise doesn't bother them that much.
Nov 23, 2020 11:44 PM - kenenthk: Fack


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 25, 2020)

Nov 24, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always liked hearing the cars when I was in my crib, we lived someplace that had a gravel road when I was in my crib.
Nov 24, 2020 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After that place we lived across the street from a small air port that was always nice hearing the small planes.
Nov 24, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Nov 24, 2020 5:19 AM - kenenthk: I don't wanna do dishes
Nov 24, 2020 5:55 AM - Veho: Buy a dishwasher.
Nov 24, 2020 6:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/27BdZO0.jpg
Nov 24, 2020 6:01 AM - Veho: So much for the tolerant left.
Nov 24, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 6:53 AM - kenenthk: I already bought a dishwasher and veho stopped doing the dishes
Nov 24, 2020 7:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/11/23/tech/apple-thomas-moyer-bribery-indictment/index.html
Nov 24, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: Cool ps2 may make its way to retro arch being compatable with xxxboxes
Nov 24, 2020 11:30 AM - Veho: I mounted a TV today.
Nov 24, 2020 11:30 AM - Veho: And then I fastened it to a wall.
Nov 24, 2020 11:30 AM - Veho: 
Nov 24, 2020 11:31 AM - Veho: Fucking concrete walls, I had to drill it harder than ken's mom.
Nov 24, 2020 11:31 AM - Veho: Lasted longer, too.
Nov 24, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 11:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's important to have a good drill 
Nov 24, 2020 11:43 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/i4QYvXpaXlY
Nov 24, 2020 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Well she did say you had issues drilling things
Nov 24, 2020 11:55 AM - kenenthk: Mic drop
Nov 24, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: You dropped the mic before getting to the funny part.
Nov 24, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: Premature droppage.
Nov 24, 2020 12:18 PM - kenenthk: Your history is your business
Nov 24, 2020 12:21 PM - kenenthk: It's okay to have hurt feelings it is the internet we must cry over what strangers say about us
Nov 24, 2020 1:11 PM - Veho: Crying about what others say belongs in the politics section.
Nov 24, 2020 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Or the 3ds board
Nov 24, 2020 1:18 PM - kenenthk: I SAY YOU'RE WRONG ABOUT EVERYTHING 
Nov 24, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: I would like to know why the disney store is on instacart I didn't even know we had one in our state
Nov 24, 2020 1:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aGMvag2.png
Nov 24, 2020 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Are those the clouds from harry potter
Nov 24, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: I don't know. You'll have to pay Comcast $5 to load the rest of the image and find out.
Nov 24, 2020 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How benevolent of Comcrap, giving people an extra 200GB of their definitely totally limited stockpile of Internet bandwidth every month!
Nov 24, 2020 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If they keep that up, they might run out of the bandwidth and they'll have to catch more!
Nov 24, 2020 1:59 PM - kenenthk: All isps are the devil lol
Nov 24, 2020 2:00 PM - kenenthk: But I mean it's not like your average home user will go through 1tb of data permonth
Nov 24, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: I dunno, 4 hours of Zoom meetings per day, then Netflix and Disney + for 8 more.
Nov 24, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What the fuck does it matter? There's not a limited amount of bandwidth, there's literally no reason to cap it
Nov 24, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beyond "HEEHOO IDIOT GIV MUNEY"
Nov 24, 2020 2:02 PM - Veho: There's also the fact they promised speeds and traffic that their infrastructure can't support.
Nov 24, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I guess nest fen gaming downloads won't help the matter
Nov 24, 2020 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Gen*
Nov 24, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Wanna finish that cod update five us money lol
Nov 24, 2020 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Comcast even went and proved there's no reason to cap internet when they removed their bandwidth cap for those few months when Covid shit first started hitting
Nov 24, 2020 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But noooo, gotta have it in place, too many people might use it all!!!
Nov 24, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: I think they have their panties in a twist because net neutrality is getting reinstated.
Nov 24, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: I got bad credit with them anyway so they can eat a dick
Nov 24, 2020 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well they've always had the caps
Nov 24, 2020 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just upped it a little bit
Nov 24, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They upped mine from 1TB to 1.2TB back in like July or something
Nov 24, 2020 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom internet was being kinda slow for the first few months of covid though in case you didn't notice
Nov 24, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: I requested to cancel my contract $400 later come to find out it wasn't cancelled
Nov 24, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: This was when it was about to run out anyway
Nov 24, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Are your speeds good at least?
Nov 24, 2020 2:17 PM - Veho: I have 100/100 MBps, uncapped, for $30/month.
Nov 24, 2020 2:17 PM - kenenthk: This was like 8 months ago lol
Nov 24, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Then xfinity props me up with a oh you can have your internet back with this new plan get the equipment delivered nope you need to pay off the $400 fees you owe and this just happened yesterday lol
Nov 24, 2020 2:22 PM - Veho: ken, same thing happened with my wife's mobile phone subscription. They dragged the cancellation out for 5 months.
Nov 24, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: "Oh you have to call this number then get a PIN that you enter on the site and then get a confirmation email that you have to take to our store along with the original contract and your birth certificate in triplicate..."
Nov 24, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: Now all they say is your service isn't available in this area even though they gave a chat ID string showing proof and claim they can't access it
Nov 24, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: I don't think me telling them to eat a dick helped the matter
Nov 24, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom internet was being kinda slow for the first few months of covid though in case you didn't notice < Not here.
Nov 24, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally no change
Nov 24, 2020 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or, at the very least, the change was so minimal it doesn't matter
Nov 24, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/the-hisense-65-inch-4k-uhd-smart-android-tv-is-back-in-stock-for-250/
Nov 24, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Kind of regret buying this on now
Nov 24, 2020 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Onn
Nov 24, 2020 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: youtube had to lower their default quality and stuff
Nov 24, 2020 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk hmmm that one is super tempting lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Just don't buy a tcl android tv apparently someone hacked them to gain access to turn them off whenever they want lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: just don't let strangers on your wifi 
Nov 24, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wi39Zok.jpg
Nov 24, 2020 3:21 PM - kenenthk: You'd be surprised some peoples passwords are easily guessable aka maga2020
Nov 24, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My password is 43million900thousand or the number of crabs on kenenthk's mom 
Nov 24, 2020 3:31 PM - Veho: Isn't the most used password in the world "12345" or something like that?
Nov 24, 2020 3:35 PM - kenenthk: I dunno veho lemme try logging into your account 
Nov 24, 2020 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No Veho, the four most commonly used passwords are love, sex, secret, and god 
Nov 24, 2020 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HACK THE PLANET
Nov 24, 2020 3:40 PM - kenenthk: So vehos password is EvolsexGODSectre69
Nov 24, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Secretsexgod69! Lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: http://ffn.nodwick.com/ffnstrips/2020-11-19.png
Nov 24, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: No secret, Psi.
Nov 24, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: PublicSexGod69Nice.
Nov 24, 2020 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man now I need to go watch Hackers again
Nov 24, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a movie lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Johnny Menmonic
Nov 24, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: Hack the first ladies nude folders
Nov 24, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: I watched Johnny Mnemonic on Sunday  
Nov 24, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: See the before and after affects of botox
Nov 24, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Fappening 3?
Nov 24, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: Apparently there's a Japanese version that's different than the global release.
Nov 24, 2020 3:53 PM - Veho: As in better than the global release.
Nov 24, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah wasn't the JP version like a directors cut kinda thing
Nov 24, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Japanese porn sucks.... All censored and crap lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:54 PM - kenenthk: You need those ip address porn sites for the best japanese porn
Nov 24, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now the tentacles.... They are nice.... Lol
Nov 24, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: I need to send you this video psi it scared me within a second and the rest of my life probably
Nov 24, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pain olympics?
Nov 24, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no one google that...
Nov 24, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: It lived up to its horror porn title
Nov 24, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Friday The 13th inch?
Nov 24, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Shocker?
Nov 24, 2020 3:57 PM - Veho: Nightmare on Elm's Dick.
Nov 24, 2020 3:58 PM - kenenthk: You'll get sick just by looking at the thumbnail
Nov 24, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shocker_(film)
Nov 24, 2020 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Go look at it
Nov 24, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Send it that I can confirm I didn't film it lol
Nov 24, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: I did
Nov 24, 2020 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I see nothing did you text it to your GF on accident?
Nov 24, 2020 4:02 PM - kenenthk: I sent it to your number
Nov 24, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uh oh lol
Nov 24, 2020 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Did you enjoy it
Nov 24, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got nothing lol
Nov 24, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: Stop bricking your phone
Nov 24, 2020 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh there it is
Nov 24, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenentgk I was jerking off to that this morning
Nov 24, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: I believe it
Nov 24, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: If only my wife's was that thin
Nov 24, 2020 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 4:24 PM - T-hug: Code: QT69F-0T50H-VIVBT Code: GMD5X-NYZPE-IR7QV
Nov 24, 2020 4:24 PM - T-hug: STEAM^
Nov 24, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg-lTOe9il0
Nov 24, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sWrNCNt.jpg
Nov 24, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/jzoo7j/scientists_showed_that_glycine_the_simplest_amino/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=516615b1-6ad5-4eba-8ade-f5f31e68a1cc&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Fscience%2Fcomments%2Fjzoo7j%2Fscientists_showed_that_glycine_the_simplest_amino%2F%3F%24deep_link%3Dtrue%26c
Nov 24, 2020 4:49 PM - Veho: I was just reading about glycine, related to magnesium glycinate.
Nov 24, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds interesting
Nov 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: Makes me wonder why it's so expensive, if there's so much glycine available  
Nov 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: It literally falls from space.
Nov 24, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: 
Nov 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes in giant blobs....
Nov 24, 2020 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://medium.com/marvels-of-history/the-mystery-blobs-that-fell-from-the-sky-325ac9c9541c
Nov 24, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: Mana from heaven  
Nov 24, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol delicious space jello
Nov 24, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Si8m7HH.jpg
Nov 24, 2020 5:34 PM - kenenthk: God damn it t hug pm me junk keys before posting in the shotbox 
Nov 24, 2020 5:39 PM - Veho: No preferential treatment  
Nov 24, 2020 5:42 PM - kenenthk: I'll leak his nudes 
Nov 24, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got one from T Hug some sub game looks cool
Nov 24, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna try it tonight
Nov 24, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/87719-surprise-comcast-complete-rollout-data-caps-everywhere-2021.html
Nov 24, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 24, 2020 6:16 PM - Veho: They gonna put a cap in your ass.
Nov 24, 2020 6:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7mfjGGt.jpg
Nov 24, 2020 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/what-s-your-least-favorite-console-you-ve-ever-owned-1845741186
Nov 24, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it was the 5200....
Nov 24, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: Does the Tiger R-Zone count as a console?
Nov 24, 2020 6:44 PM - Veho: It had cartridges. But the cartridges were actually entire LCD games in themselves.
Nov 24, 2020 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Apparently Gatorade has per thin mini lcd displays on store shelves for ads now I had to look at it twice when it changed
Nov 24, 2020 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Paper
Nov 24, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/the-official-metal-gear-solid-boots-are-kind-of-so-so-1845745638/amp
Nov 24, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: Lame.
Nov 24, 2020 7:12 PM - kenenthk: If I ever become a millionaire I'm going to buy those boots and kick you with them
Nov 24, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/what-s-your-least-favorite-console-you-ve-ever-owned-1845741186
Nov 24, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wrong link...
Nov 24, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bllarrggh is that a thing now web pages that dont want to be linked?
Nov 24, 2020 7:20 PM - Veho: That would be bad for business, no?
Nov 24, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would think so...
Nov 24, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was meh anyway lol
Nov 24, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am wondering how Chrome got me there lol
Nov 24, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/ps5-online-sales-bots-scalpers-resellers/amp/
Nov 24, 2020 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has been busy lol
Nov 24, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn like a 5 second long fart lol
Nov 24, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if those can burn
Nov 24, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/ps5-online-sales-bots-scalpers-resellers/amp/
Nov 24, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it
Nov 24, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yH6ZMqPqGg8
Nov 24, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/vEzjRIz
Nov 24, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/lg5rD4T
Nov 24, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/DCQQJInl lol
Nov 24, 2020 8:01 PM - kenenthk: What kicking veho with mgs boots? It's good business
Nov 24, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: Not allowing people to link to your site.
Nov 24, 2020 9:40 PM - kenenthk: Kicking veho would be a better business
Nov 24, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has been busy lol < I wish ;O;
Nov 24, 2020 9:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They managed to finish my roof in just one day lol
Nov 24, 2020 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Glass roof?
Nov 24, 2020 9:56 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with some roofies
Nov 24, 2020 9:57 PM - Veho: Roofies with the roofers.
Nov 24, 2020 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Tom high on his arse up on the roof enjoying a roofie
Nov 24, 2020 9:59 PM - Veho: Just remember to staple yourself to a beam so you don't slide off.
Nov 24, 2020 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Just wait until winter rolls around sliding off the roof on roofies is funner
Nov 24, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: why are people always so crazy about buying a new console on day 1? it's not like there's much to play anyway
Nov 24, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because monkey brain like new shiny thing
Nov 24, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: it make the happy brain juice
Nov 24, 2020 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Ps4 was the only thing I bought day 1
Nov 24, 2020 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 3DS was by far the worst day 1 purchase there was literally nothing there that i actually wanted and i just bought like 4 games just to have *something*
Nov 24, 2020 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least the wii u had some good games
Nov 24, 2020 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: zombiu, nintendoland, nsmbu, uhhh and sonic all stars racing transformed
Nov 24, 2020 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think nsmbu was launch? but i'm not 100% sure
Nov 24, 2020 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: switch had botw which is pretty much the best type of launch title you can have, one that will hold you over for months
Nov 24, 2020 11:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: what does the ps5 have?
Nov 24, 2020 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only true exclusive so far is Demon's Souls which is funny lol
Nov 24, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else is either on another console or PC
Nov 24, 2020 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even Miles Morales, their other "big item" isn't exclusive to the PS5, it's also on PS4
Nov 24, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess Astro's Playroom is also a PS5 exclusive
Nov 25, 2020 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is actually really good, it's like a 6 hour platformer that shows off various features of the PS5 controller
Nov 25, 2020 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't have to be exclusive
Nov 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well then it has plenty lol. Godfall, the new AssCreed, the new Watch Dogs, Sackboy, the new Dirt game whatever they're at, Bugsnax, some other racing game I don't remember the name of
Nov 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Mortal Kombat is on it
Nov 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Spider Man thing
Nov 25, 2020 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And probably others I'm missing
Nov 25, 2020 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's fair to assume people might've been holding off on buying some games to get better graphics on the ps5/xbsx anyway
Nov 25, 2020 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pushsquare.com/guides/all-ps5-launch-games < Oh I missed quite a few actually
Nov 25, 2020 4:00 AM - Sicklyboy: I don't understand
Nov 25, 2020 4:00 AM - Sicklyboy: Why can I do a speed test from my Xbox One's settings and get 306Mbps down


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 26, 2020)

Nov 25, 2020 4:00 AM - Sicklyboy: But when I try to download a game from the same Xbox One
Nov 25, 2020 4:00 AM - Sicklyboy: The game downloads at 1.04Mbps down
Nov 25, 2020 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/vjwk8vhz1a161.jpg
Nov 25, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly the server is probably flooded or being DOSed or something not on your end.... or your ISP is being a huge dick.
Nov 25, 2020 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weird-news/crime-dog-actor-sentenced-pot-weapons-n25016
Nov 25, 2020 4:46 AM - kenenthk: Cause Xbox is shit ;O
Nov 25, 2020 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-drxdYedUU
Nov 25, 2020 5:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy is green. Is that why he called sicklyboy? 
Nov 25, 2020 5:29 AM - kenenthk: You make me green
Nov 25, 2020 5:46 AM - CPG: and that's a problem?
Nov 25, 2020 5:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vJxq8bsuK0
Nov 25, 2020 6:05 AM - kenenthk: https://thetakeout.com/taco-bell-hot-sauce-requires-police-intervention-1845749006/amp
Nov 25, 2020 7:31 AM - mikewushcn: Hello guys
Nov 25, 2020 7:31 AM - mikewushcn: I got one problem with my hacked switch, can anyone help
Nov 25, 2020 7:33 AM - mikewushcn: I installed retroarch to play Playstation 1 game on Switch
Nov 25, 2020 7:34 AM - mikewushcn: but the keys doesn't work when game is running
Nov 25, 2020 7:34 AM - mikewushcn: I can see game is running, but ABXY + - all other keys not work
Nov 25, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Nt4TGFi
Nov 25, 2020 8:10 AM - Veho: Open a thread in the Switch hacking and homebrew section.
Nov 25, 2020 8:14 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qN2fPIp.jpg
Nov 25, 2020 8:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vabzv3n.jpg
Nov 25, 2020 9:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0S4rULS.mp4
Nov 25, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/16-core-Ryzen-9-5950X-overclocked-to-4-7-GHz-on-all-cores-1-12V-outperforms-32-core-Threadripper-2990WX-in-Cinebench-R23.505662.0.html
Nov 25, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/PlayStation-5-GDDR6-memory-reaches-potentially-critical-temperatures-due-to-seemingly-inadequate-PS5-cooling-solution-design.505790.0.html
Nov 25, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So hot lol
Nov 25, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/11/24/21643473/netflix-dave-chappelle-show-removal-viacomcbs-comedy-central-deal
Nov 25, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I watched a few episodes and planned on watching more.... Damn lol
Nov 25, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I didn't know about all that
Nov 25, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/amd-undervolting-tool-boosts-ryzen-5000/
Nov 25, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn 10% Intel better have something big up its sleeve
Nov 25, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/11/25/21718786/xiaomi-poco-m3-hands-on-specs-price-release-date-us
Nov 25, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For that price it doesn't seem to be too bad
Nov 25, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet that battery lasts ages with those specs
Nov 25, 2020 2:42 PM - Veho: That's stupid cheap too.
Nov 25, 2020 2:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: about 4 hours of games instead of 2? yeah sure not bad
Nov 25, 2020 2:45 PM - Veho: The days when new processor architecture reduced power consumption are behind us, the new CPUs are faster but also succ up more battery.
Nov 25, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The succ is real lol
Nov 25, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/overclocker-hits-7ghz-on-ddr4-memory-who-needs-ddr5/
Nov 25, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 7Ghz DDR4 damn lol
Nov 25, 2020 3:10 PM - Veho: Just for the fuck of it.
Nov 25, 2020 3:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j2bdByJ.mp4
Nov 25, 2020 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Nov 25, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sTDENzpW7tw
Nov 25, 2020 5:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/todgEBb.jpg
Nov 25, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blyat!
Nov 25, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: Kazachok!
Nov 25, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Cock
Nov 25, 2020 6:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Vlmwz5f.png
Nov 25, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/taco-bell-police-hot-sauce-dispute.amp
Nov 25, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm Vaho I like those
Nov 25, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like quick melee switch lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bruce Lee mixed with Rambo
Nov 25, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/asrock-firmware-smart-memory-access-x470-b450-motherboards
Nov 25, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now all Tom needs is a 5000 and a AMD GPU lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For that sweet sweet increase in performance lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually SMA will come to 3000 series actually lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It turns out that's not even an AMD specific thing, it's just AMD's name for it lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't even need a new CPU either, it'll probably just support most modern CPUs lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's apparently a part of PCIe specification
Nov 25, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if Nvidia will go as far back as my GPU?
Nov 25, 2020 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Possibly, the feature apparently dates all the way back to like 2009 or something lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So technically they could, but whether they just won't and blame "ARCHITECTURAL DIFFERENCES" or some other BS, who knows lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it doesn't make a big difference?
Nov 25, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard like 1-3% depending on the game
Nov 25, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The feature itself doesn't no lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still free performance is free performance
Nov 25, 2020 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the difference is minimal at best lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a 25 pound turkey this morning lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So gonna eat that...
Nov 25, 2020 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Won't be doing thanksgiving this year, my older bro caught the CHINER VIRUS, and then gave it to my dad...who my wife started working for last week ._.
Nov 25, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went and got tested today, just waiting for results now
Nov 25, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uuugghhh
Nov 25, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought I would be first of all of us
Nov 25, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida needs to step up its game lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're expecting it to be negative, since my little bro who also works for my dad is negative and so far everyone else who works at his shop is negative
Nov 25, 2020 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But who knows
Nov 25, 2020 7:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe your dad got it from hot Asians in his area?
Nov 25, 2020 7:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, definitely from my older bro. He's a service tech for my dad's appliance store/repair, so he's been around lots of people
Nov 25, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if I was gonna get it.... That would be the number 1 way lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn so he didn't even have fun getting it unless your family is super weird lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 25, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Help me step son I am stuck! Lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom probably just spat lunch or soda on his monitor lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am stuck here at the Tax Collector AKA DMV my step daughter lost her ID
Nov 25, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should be sleeping....
Nov 25, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tonights dinner will be shrimp stir fry with veggies coconut ginger rice and green curry coconut sauce thai style
Nov 25, 2020 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So hah!
Nov 25, 2020 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My giant cast iron pan will be filling the role of wok tonight
Nov 25, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how Phoi is doing.... She taught me so much Thai cooking
Nov 25, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If she hadn't been married I would have asked her on a date lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://charlieintel.com/black-ops-cold-war-dev-responds-to-xbox-series-x-bricking-issues/65970/?amp
Nov 25, 2020 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably electronic counter measures we used in the cold war bricking Xbox lol
Nov 25, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://theblast.com/148762/gymnast-nastia-liukin-lifts-leg-braless-to-save-planet-earth
Nov 25, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dicks out to save the planet!!!
Nov 25, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If men did that I don't feel like we would get rhe same level of respect lol
Nov 25, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Periscope dick for the environment!
Nov 25, 2020 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Lol Gateway makes tablets
Nov 25, 2020 8:38 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Gateway-8-Tablet-Quad-Core-32GB-Storage-2GB-Memory-0-3MP-Front-Camera-2MP-Rear-Camera-USB-C-Sound-ID-Android-10-Go-Edition-Black/934518766?irgwc=1&sourceid=imp_QtE1lAxIjxyLRLhwUx0Mo3bzUkEwjVyVRTqJVo0&veh=aff&wmlspartner=imp_159047&clickid=QtE1lAxIjxyLRLhwUx0Mo3bzUkEwjVyVRTqJVo0&sharedid=zdnet&ad_id=565706&campaign_id=9383
Nov 25, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gVHk_-_FBGw
Nov 25, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like the next evolution of mini consoles should have way more storage like 2GB and wifi and an online shop....
Nov 25, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a SNES classic where if you wanted to spend like 1000 dollars you could own a giant collection of SNES games
Nov 25, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: I'm surprised Nintendo isn't all over that idea, a chance to sell the same games again with little to no effort.
Nov 25, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously all the companies flubbed that one in my opinion... They left so much money on the table
Nov 25, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: I think the problem with most of those consoles is the licensing.
Nov 25, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you see Veho, Nintendo doesn't just want to sell you the same games over and over again
Nov 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They want you to buy expensive hardware
Nov 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Old games and character licenses are all over the place.
Nov 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then buy games over and over again ;O;
Nov 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but the licenses could be ironed out as they appear on the eshop
Nov 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Well Tom, Psi suggested they release a SNES mini with an online store, so that's Nintendo's ideal business model.
Nov 25, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: Overpriced hardware, resold old software.
Nov 25, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Nintendo execs creaming their pants.
Nov 25, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Reggie's body is ready.
Nov 25, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol who doesn't want 37 copies of Super Mario World...
Nov 25, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: One for every console.
Nov 25, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I laugh but I probably do own it at least 5 times...
Nov 25, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Original cart Wii Wii U GBA? and probably more...
Nov 25, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh SNES Mini if its on that?
Nov 25, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know I added like 20 more games but I feel like SMW was on it....
Nov 25, 2020 9:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kGexWam.jpg
Nov 25, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/le1jhea.mp4
Nov 25, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bizarro Mario
Nov 25, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be a thing
Nov 25, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NZ6lawo.gifv
Nov 25, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 25, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/02S9YK0
Nov 25, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TnFQg93
Nov 25, 2020 9:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hQquqLJ.mp4
Nov 25, 2020 9:23 PM - Veho: The chipmonk is a terrible, terrible joke. I'm stealing it.
Nov 25, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7lTD2pP_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 25, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Lol $50 just to play mario bros in your pocket in 2020 and people are buying hoping to resell it for 300 once they discontinued it
Nov 25, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: I watched the "game and watch" hacking video and it's kinda tricky. Definitely not just plug and play.
Nov 25, 2020 9:31 PM - kenenthk: I'd assume hacking anything is tricky
Nov 25, 2020 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Unless you're sony
Nov 25, 2020 9:33 PM - Veho: Okay not hacking. Modding. Importing foreign code. Homebrewing. Customizing.
Nov 25, 2020 9:33 PM - Veho: Playing ROMs.
Nov 25, 2020 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its encrypted
Nov 25, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The video I watched the guy was able to mess with a ROM buutt it was undone on reboot or something
Nov 25, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: I haven't looked at the game and watch that much was it meant just for mario bros
Nov 25, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Writing to the systems chip is impossible right niw
Nov 25, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Requires soldering maybe
Nov 25, 2020 9:39 PM - kenenthk: I mean I get cfw is cool on anything but if you wanna play roms theirs already mini console out there that aren't complete dog doodoo for under 50 bucks
Nov 25, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The way it loads games is that they copy into RAM before running while in RAM you can alter the data but the ROM storage is locked so once you power down anything in RAM is proofed
Nov 25, 2020 9:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Follure-Handheld-Game-Console-Kids-Adults-LDK-Game-Screen-by-2-8-Thumbs-Mini-Palm/861661862?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=16214&&adid=22222222228352369968&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=471696701185&wl4=aud-1025747331336la-974912871561&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120798572&wl11=online&wl12=861661862&veh=sem
Nov 25, 2020 9:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Ruihoxin-Handheld-Console-Portable-Children/dp/B07TTRS1WB/ref=mp_s_a_1_13?dchild=1&keywords=handheld+emulator&qid=1606340751&sr=8-13
Nov 25, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/constantine-2-keanu-reeves-dceu-justice-league-dark/amp/
Nov 25, 2020 9:54 PM - kenenthk: Keanu must be low on money
Nov 25, 2020 10:09 PM - Veho: Nah, he's just low on standards.
Nov 25, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Cool my snackcrate was japanese this month always wanted to try strawberry kitkats
Nov 25, 2020 10:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Yall, make sure to get Retroarch on your retail xbox one. https://gbatemp.net/threads/retail-retroarch-is-back.577701
Nov 25, 2020 10:26 PM - Sicklyboy: And PPSSPP
Nov 25, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah all 3 people who own an Xboner, make sure you get it!!
Nov 25, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 25, 2020 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hear it runs really well on the Sexbox though, that's nice
Nov 25, 2020 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Yeah and ps2 maybe supported in a future update
Nov 25, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: So you can play ps2 games on an xbox
Nov 25, 2020 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm not owning a xbox 
Nov 25, 2020 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a full PC for emulator stuff lol
Nov 25, 2020 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I do use an Xbox One controller 
Nov 25, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: Well i hope your pc isn't hungry
Nov 25, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BYZXrJS
Nov 25, 2020 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, my wife tested negative and my daughter tested positive so far
Nov 26, 2020 12:30 AM - Flame: oh no
Nov 26, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaDEADMAN 
Nov 26, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pediatrician said, in all likelyhood my daughter will be fine since she's in a kind of "butterzone age" where Covid isn't as severe, but then of course we don't know any long-term affects on children yet so who knows
Nov 26, 2020 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's good I guess
Nov 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But will be quarantined until like Dec. 9th or so
Nov 26, 2020 12:59 AM - AsPika2219: RIP... Diego Maradona... 
Nov 26, 2020 2:32 AM - MarcusCarter: Made a new Wii code (I'm M1CR0H4CK3R): https://gamehacking.org/game/56158
Nov 26, 2020 2:35 AM - MarcusCarter: Is there a way for users here to view the extended Shoutbox logs, just curious?
Nov 26, 2020 2:35 AM - MarcusCarter: Just the user stuff, not the debug stuff.
Nov 26, 2020 2:37 AM - MarcusCarter: If not, I think GBAtemp should make AT LEAST the latest Shoubox log backup public, just for transparency sake.
Nov 26, 2020 2:37 AM - MarcusCarter: Assuming they even take backups.
Nov 26, 2020 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Costy setup a bot that dumps the logs in the EoF
Nov 26, 2020 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be a sticky there IIRC
Nov 26, 2020 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's not very interesting TBH
Nov 26, 2020 3:42 AM - Sicklyboy: It's really not interesting at all


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 27, 2020)

Nov 26, 2020 6:44 AM - Veho: Tom Covidildo  
Nov 26, 2020 6:45 AM - Veho: Take care of baby  
Nov 26, 2020 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need my blood.... I feel like I am immune
Nov 26, 2020 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would make another one I can't catch
Nov 26, 2020 7:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/11/how-one-developer-is-sneaking-emulators-through-a-hole-in-the-xbox-store/?amp=1
Nov 26, 2020 8:25 AM - DaniPoo: Is https://gbatemp.net/threads/black-friday-super-sale-get-windows-10-for-free-now-or-next-year.577840/ trustworthy.
Nov 26, 2020 8:26 AM - DaniPoo: I checked Cisco talos, IBM-Xforce and VT and it seems clean. But I dunno seems weird
Nov 26, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Clean is a relative term....
Nov 26, 2020 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Likely some form of money laundering but who knows?
Nov 26, 2020 10:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qKpAawM.jpg
Nov 26, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, they're just reselling bulk OEM keys lol
Nov 26, 2020 1:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's basically 99% of what key resellers do, buy leftover bulk keys from businesses and such that don't need them for cheapo and then sell them off
Nov 26, 2020 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The rest are the shady ones that buy keys with stolen credit cards and such lol
Nov 26, 2020 1:10 PM - Veho: I'm sure the Temp checks these things  ;O;
Nov 26, 2020 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, TempBOT is the most thorough bot we own 
Nov 26, 2020 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes but... how did they purchase the leftover bulk keys? 
Nov 26, 2020 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be with illicit money for all we know
Nov 26, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bit coins purchased in a dark alley lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also happy Thanks Giving everyone!!!
Nov 26, 2020 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNg_S9UM5ps Doom on the Game and Watch lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like the Atari 2600 version though lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a 25 pound turkey this year, gonna eat soooo much turkey.... lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's an atari 2600 version? *doubt*
Nov 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no but it wouldn't surprise me lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They made Halo lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Bw2Ceg_kRfk 2600 Doom lol looks like ass after being raped with a cactus....
Nov 26, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: Oh yeah, it's turkey day in Ameristan today.
Nov 26, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes Veho if you where here I would feed you sooo much turkey lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of spices and stuff
Nov 26, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm having...salmon for dinner lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuffing and cranberry sauce and golden corn fried in butter all kinds of stuff lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: I had tuna.
Nov 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Salmon Tom? Ohh kill me now its my least favorite fish lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well originally we were gonna go to my dad's for thanksgiving lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I had albacore this morning with crackers and swiss
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So we didn't have anything really around for dinner today
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom 
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just some little frozen salmon filets lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus....
Nov 26, 2020 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could've done like chicken or something with ground beef, but ehhhh we did that yesterday lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The only way I have had salmon that I enjoyed was a whole fish stuffed with fresh herbs and lemons on a grill
Nov 26, 2020 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had salmon yesterday, and the day before
Nov 26, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I put like 2 pounds of herbs and like 4 lemons in it lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually let it marinate in a combination of lemon juice and parsley and basil and lots of garlic
Nov 26, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Turns out pretty good
Nov 26, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds like it might be OK
Nov 26, 2020 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: creamy stew with salmon and prawns
Nov 26, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye you live where they have surstroming?
Nov 26, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always feel like Jdbye lives in norway or something lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is in Detroit and Veho is in Castlevania lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk lives in a hotel somewhere in Ohio lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those hotels they charge like 30 bucks for the night
Nov 26, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have to fight the roaches for the TV remote
Nov 26, 2020 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn that's cheaper than my rent here probably
Nov 26, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: and in a hotel you don't have to clean
Nov 26, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats the secret they don't clean them either
Nov 26, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You get to sleep in blood piss and jizz lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I pay like 150 bucks a month on my mortgage lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For another 5 years or so then its all mine
Nov 26, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From there I can sell my house and buy a giant crack rock and retire in style at kenenthks hotel lol
Nov 26, 2020 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know they don't but at least they make them look clean
Nov 26, 2020 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's good enough for me
Nov 26, 2020 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they wash the sheets
Nov 26, 2020 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You should watch those dirty hotel videos on youtube
Nov 26, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Joj8Tn5Nn84
Nov 26, 2020 3:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/U91BzXH.jpg
Nov 26, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 26, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/cd-projekt-reassures-investors-that-cyberpunk-2077-is-really-actually-definitely-releasing-on-december-10/
Nov 26, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2RJ7AsNB82U
Nov 26, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't know clams had testicles and that people eat them....
Nov 26, 2020 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably around the 16 minute mark of that video lol
Nov 26, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K7C53K2/ref=sspa_mw_detail_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Nov 26, 2020 5:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Decent sale like half off
Nov 26, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered one just for fun lol
Nov 26, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly curious if with that my phone can do HDMI out?
Nov 26, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably would, yeah
Nov 26, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some distant future if it does. When I get a new phone I can turn thus one into a sort of shield TV replacement lol
Nov 26, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 26, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5000-cpu-smart-access-memory-support-for-x470-b450-motherboards/amp/
Nov 26, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat? Lol
Nov 26, 2020 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-5900x-zen-3-review
Nov 26, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That chart Intels top chip is 15 dollars more but the specs are weird... Like way kess L3 but slower and mire cores but like 165 watts is ouch on a desktop....
Nov 26, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 165 watts can that even run on air?
Nov 26, 2020 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And if it is that has to be pushing the limits of even the best air coolers
Nov 26, 2020 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, the NH D15 supports like 225W or something TDP lol
Nov 26, 2020 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, quite easily on air
Nov 26, 2020 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Probably a 120mm noctua could handle it
Nov 26, 2020 7:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: my NH-U12P SE2 is cooling an i7 980x (130w) barely gets warm at all even with a medium OC
Nov 26, 2020 7:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SQAo0t7
Nov 26, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho have you ever had anything waxes?
Nov 26, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: I tried a strip on my leg once.
Nov 26, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How was it?
Nov 26, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: Well it hurt, ain't gonna lie  
Nov 26, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I wanna do my back in like two spots
Nov 26, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like my shoulder blades for some odd reason they itch...
Nov 26, 2020 8:09 PM - Veho: Are you sure it's the hair?
Nov 26, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be all the steroids lol
Nov 26, 2020 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just the lice
Nov 26, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But nahh its the hairs they curve back and drive me crazy if I shave them I am fine but I feel like wax would last longer?
Nov 26, 2020 8:21 PM - kenenthk: See a Brazilian waxer for hair problems tip them $5 it may turn into a good time
Nov 26, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ryzen-9-5950x-5900x-zen-3-review
Nov 26, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it
Nov 26, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnx-software.com/2020/11/26/rockchip-rk3588-specifications-revealed-8k-video-6-tops-npu-pcie-3-0-up-to-32gb-ram/amp/
Nov 26, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That one lol
Nov 26, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phones gonna have 32GBs of RAM soon lol
Nov 26, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: We can add ram via software updates!
Nov 26, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: We need ultra fast ports so we can add RAM expansions.
Nov 26, 2020 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Nintendo Switch Online 12 Month Subscription & FREE 128GB SanDisk microSD Memory Card  http://www.walmart.com/co/Nintendo-Switch-Online-12-Month-Subscription-amp-FREE-128GB-SanDisk-microSD-Memory-Card/989079810
Nov 26, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Family subscription*
Nov 26, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: normal one is $20
Nov 26, 2020 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: so you're not really saving much, unless you sell the extra slots
Nov 26, 2020 10:50 PM - Flame: or you have a family
Nov 26, 2020 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, wound up having a couple of ham steaks in the fridge so had that for dinner instead of Salmon, at least that's close enough to thanksgiving food lol
Nov 27, 2020 12:05 AM - kenenthk: 60 bucks for a ps1 damn scalpers


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 28, 2020)

Nov 27, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is weird lol
Nov 27, 2020 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Well its politically correct friday cause it'll be racist to say black Friday
Nov 27, 2020 6:53 AM - T-hug: C0HJ615579B47BD7 Switch NA
Nov 27, 2020 6:58 AM - T-hug: C0HY29NMQT5V09Y2 C0HY29NN6YVCBRC2
Nov 27, 2020 6:59 AM - T-hug: EU ^
Nov 27, 2020 7:04 AM - Sicklyboy: o_o what's that
Nov 27, 2020 7:21 AM - p1ngpong: lol I claimed the second eu code thanks Thug
Nov 27, 2020 7:21 AM - p1ngpong: cake bash cant wait!
Nov 27, 2020 8:21 AM - kenenthk: Lol ps5 has 3 stars on Amazon
Nov 27, 2020 8:21 AM - kenenthk: Walmart i mean
Nov 27, 2020 8:32 AM - smallissue: 300 micros included huh
Nov 27, 2020 8:38 AM - Veho: Same thing.
Nov 27, 2020 8:48 AM - smallissue: this "richard" guy needs to refine his taste
Nov 27, 2020 8:50 AM - smallissue: i saw this guy in the botw shoutbox: is he trolling?
Nov 27, 2020 8:50 AM - smallissue: at least we safe from richard
Nov 27, 2020 8:52 AM - smallissue: dvd player menus have really stagnated over the years
Nov 27, 2020 9:20 AM - kenenthk: No walmart hold you by the cock Amazon holds you by the cock and balls
Nov 27, 2020 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon cups the whole package
Nov 27, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/11/26/health/states-coronavirus-exposure-notifications-trnd/index.html
Nov 27, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure but for me there would be like 10,000 alerts a day....
Nov 27, 2020 11:30 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/black-wd-elements-10tb/p/N82E16822234350?item=N82E16822234350&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL112720-IN&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112720-IN-_-EMC-112720-Index-_-DesktopExternalHardDrives-_-22234350-S6A2C&ignorebbr=1
Nov 27, 2020 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Tempting
Nov 27, 2020 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://apnews.com/article/pakistan-animals-elephants-islamabad-animal-welfare-4c002d8b04544388b065f0500ac9e306
Nov 27, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure what Cher can do for it.... Lol
Nov 27, 2020 12:32 PM - Veho: Hasn't the poor elephant suffered enough?
Nov 27, 2020 12:39 PM - kenenthk: Lel checked my credit score its now at 500 
Nov 27, 2020 12:59 PM - Veho: Is that good?
Nov 27, 2020 12:59 PM - HylianBran: nope
Nov 27, 2020 1:00 PM - HylianBran: Huh
Nov 27, 2020 1:19 PM - kenenthk: Im hoping to hit 0 by 40
Nov 27, 2020 1:20 PM - kenenthk: Veho you have a family and you dont know anything about credit scores 
Nov 27, 2020 1:55 PM - Flame: ken only drug dealers and accountants know about credit scores
Nov 27, 2020 1:55 PM - Flame: 
Nov 27, 2020 2:31 PM - kenenthk: A lot of people have 2 jobs you kbow its tough out there
Nov 27, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pimps may know something about finances
Nov 27, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: If you have one hoe sellin rock while another hoe filing contracts thats 2 less things you need to accomplish
Nov 27, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Team effort like a three way but for money
Nov 27, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: No one got rich off of watching wolf of walstreet maybe aids
Nov 27, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You wanna make some real money butch?
Nov 27, 2020 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You shouldn't be giving kisses away for free
Nov 27, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Yeah have a gay sex party in psis million dollar mansion
Nov 27, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ImYci3uWXbg
Nov 27, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: If you constantly fight with a bitch marry that bitch
Nov 27, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some fights are normal too many is bad lol
Nov 27, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No fights also means something ks fishy
Nov 27, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me and my wife never fight.... You would have to care to be bothered enough to fight
Nov 27, 2020 2:46 PM - kenenthk: What about early marriage
Nov 27, 2020 2:47 PM - kenenthk: I know its hard to remember 50 years ago 
Nov 27, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was great we had sex 5-6 times a day and we where too busy to fight lol
Nov 27, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How many times a day you make the sticky?
Nov 27, 2020 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Depends which videos are upvoted the most
Nov 27, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: You sure shes just not in it for the money
Nov 27, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well she earned every penny
Nov 27, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HrcbCW4y9Dw
Nov 27, 2020 2:52 PM - kenenthk: If it meant free loading off you I'll be your gay husband
Nov 27, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just call her Incontiantia
Nov 27, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you would never shit right again ,
Nov 27, 2020 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sT5WYSwET28
Nov 27, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddrink/foodnews/are-you-team-pumpkin-apple-or-pecan-vote-for-your-favorite-thanksgiving-pie/ar-BB1b3Atg?li=BBnb7Kw
Nov 27, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pecan those others should not even call themselves pie....
Nov 27, 2020 3:00 PM - kenenthk: I havent shit right since my first experience at taco vell
Nov 27, 2020 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2020 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Tom took all your ram sticks so i know its loose now
Nov 27, 2020 3:23 PM - Flame: Psionic i need a favour from you?
Nov 27, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, Flame needs a..."favour"
Nov 27, 2020 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjFdCR4dyvk
Nov 27, 2020 3:29 PM - Flame: no Tom this is serious. please.
Nov 27, 2020 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: urmoms serious
Nov 27, 2020 4:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/2G7iGlK
Nov 27, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: "Fragile."
Nov 27, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2020 5:46 PM - Flame: Psionic, so that favour?
Nov 27, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjFdCR4dyvk
Nov 27, 2020 5:47 PM - Flame: 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Psi, Flame needs a..."favour"
Nov 27, 2020 5:48 PM - Flame: this is serious
Nov 27, 2020 5:48 PM - Flame: YO!
Nov 27, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On this the blackest of Fridays what is this favor you should ask?
Nov 27, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also can they combine Black Friday with Martin Luther King Day?
Nov 27, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whelp if your going to ask ask? Lol
Nov 27, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/amd-ryzen-7-3700x-black-friday-deal-2020
Nov 27, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Nov 27, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/11/26/starbucks-fired-barista-for-refusing-to-wear-pride-t-shirt-lawsuit/amp/
Nov 27, 2020 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2020 6:41 PM - Flame: psionic can i haz ram ?
Nov 27, 2020 6:41 PM - Flame: tom haz ram
Nov 27, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, told you!
Nov 27, 2020 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjFdCR4dyvk
Nov 27, 2020 6:50 PM - Flame: 
Nov 27, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 27, 2020 10:54 PM - kenenthk: Yay my og wireless logitech controllers came not bad two for 30 shipped
Nov 27, 2020 11:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxla.com/news/father-and-son-spend-2-nights-outside-cherry-hill-gamestop-for-playstation-5?utm_campaign=trueanthem&utm_medium=trueanthem&utm_source=facebook
Nov 28, 2020 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2020/11/27/21723138/samsung-98-inch-tv-deal-sale-black-friday-8k
Nov 28, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you have a spare kidney to sell? So I can get that TV? Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 29, 2020)

Nov 28, 2020 4:19 AM - kenenthk: I have no kidneys in my body
Nov 28, 2020 4:44 AM - kenenthk: I could sell you one of these controllers for 40 tho
Nov 28, 2020 4:47 AM - kenenthk: https://www.eatxq.com/autofull-gaming-chair-racing-style-ergonomic-high-back-computer-chair-with-height-adjustment-footrest-headrest-and-lumbar-support-e-sports-swivel-chair-black?msclkid=368ce787361a130c8184b846e035b129 this is tempting
Nov 28, 2020 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Site seems a little fishy though
Nov 28, 2020 5:21 AM - Joe88: its looks sketchy
Nov 28, 2020 5:23 AM - Joe88: the buisness address is just listed as a house
Nov 28, 2020 5:24 AM - Joe88: every item on the sites seems to be between $60-80
Nov 28, 2020 5:26 AM - Joe88: $1000 commercial grade kitchen hardware being sold for $62.83
Nov 28, 2020 5:27 AM - Joe88: im 100% sure this is a scam site
Nov 28, 2020 5:30 AM - Joe88: about page claims they have been operating since 2016 but the web site says it was only created a month ago https://who.is/whois/eatxq.com
Nov 28, 2020 5:35 AM - Joe88: not only that the about us page is just copy pasted with just the company name changed, theres hundreads of the same word to word about page, all claim they were founded in 2016
Nov 28, 2020 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Lol yeah it felt sketchy when all items were priced the same
Nov 28, 2020 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Buy ps5 $65
Nov 28, 2020 6:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jYg2SY4WLek
Nov 28, 2020 6:28 AM - kenenthk: Who knew picking out a shower head was like debating on pizza or burritos
Nov 28, 2020 7:43 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/v88i17m
Nov 28, 2020 8:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2U_f1Fu_cGw
Nov 28, 2020 8:11 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nbmnz6X.jpg
Nov 28, 2020 9:15 AM - kenenthk: Boring
Nov 28, 2020 9:20 AM - kindakewldude: what is this game
Nov 28, 2020 9:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 28, 2020 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VEi15mY
Nov 28, 2020 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/360OFda
Nov 28, 2020 10:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/beZ7Fx0.jpg
Nov 28, 2020 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kzYBqEz
Nov 28, 2020 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ldu1lvG
Nov 28, 2020 10:58 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Nov 28, 2020 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lswx4q7
Nov 28, 2020 11:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oo3LiDl.jpg
Nov 28, 2020 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Lswx4q7
Nov 28, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6dRVDA8
Nov 28, 2020 11:48 AM - kenenthk: STFU
Nov 28, 2020 12:00 PM - Veho: NO U
Nov 28, 2020 12:25 PM - Veho: https://www.vg247.com/2020/11/27/mechwarrior-5-steam-delay-cyberpunk-2077/amp/
Nov 28, 2020 12:26 PM - Veho: And then Cyberpunk gets delayed again because of reasons, so then MW gets delayed, but then...
Nov 28, 2020 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes delay is good..... Sometimes
Nov 28, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: Iwata say "delayed game is eventually good, rushed game is forever bad". Duke Nukem Forever say "Iwata can suck it."
Nov 28, 2020 1:51 PM - Veho: I know you said "sometimes"  
Nov 28, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rXW0zQH.jpg
Nov 28, 2020 2:56 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VQPEr2Za1Y
Nov 28, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: (Finally) tried that fake meat Rebel Whopper from Burger King. Not bad.
Nov 28, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: I wouldn't have figured out it wasn't a regular burger.
Nov 28, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: Which says more about BK burgers than it does about the fake meat  
Nov 28, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Veho is lonely
Nov 28, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: 
Nov 28, 2020 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Hug hug molest molest
Nov 28, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/theres-a-bridge-in-red-dead-online-that-can-fling-you-t-1845764113/amp
Nov 28, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: Proof the wall is useless.
Nov 28, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Bidens bridge
Nov 28, 2020 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oYUrYko
Nov 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: It's not Biden's bridge, it works on adults.
Nov 28, 2020 7:31 PM - Veho: @Psi, not the BEEEES
Nov 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EKcZ5S3.mp4
Nov 28, 2020 7:34 PM - Veho: SLURRRRP
Nov 28, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iuyeAOF.mp4
Nov 28, 2020 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought that was a penis for a second lol
Nov 28, 2020 7:46 PM - kenenthk: You think everythings a lenis
Nov 28, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/c0JSHsk
Nov 28, 2020 7:52 PM - Veho: kek
Nov 28, 2020 7:52 PM - kenenthk: Butthurt
Nov 28, 2020 7:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BEiqy0E.jpg
Nov 28, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy I sure don't recommend this whole covid thing, not a very good experience. They really need to fix that with an update!
Nov 28, 2020 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Immediate death or GTFO
Nov 28, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/k4EJQvv
Nov 28, 2020 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom is baby doing OK?
Nov 28, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby is pretty good, she had a fever on Thursday and didn't want to eat much, but Friday evening it broke and she's totally fine today
Nov 28, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife hasn't really been hit by it much, either so far. Just a headache and a mild cough
Nov 28, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I've got a pretty awful cough ATM lol
Nov 28, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Breathing is fine, so by most standards it's still "minor" which is good
Nov 28, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: If you die, can I have your consoles?
Nov 28, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: Psi can have your PC stuff.
Nov 28, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I already promised my PS5 to Chary so I can spite Ericzander 
Nov 28, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can have all the rest I guess ;O;
Nov 28, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My PC stuff would require a truck 
Nov 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanna be buried with my 3080
Nov 28, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Nov 28, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: Would it require a truck because it's one of those wardrobe-sized PCs from the 70s?
Nov 28, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe
Nov 28, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the network right now wouldn't fit in a car
Nov 28, 2020 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old PC stuff thats a whole other problem....
Nov 28, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: If you die can i have your ram
Nov 28, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those old machines are they really PC though.... Like the Ti99 lol
Nov 28, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I'd also enjoy having your dildo collection
Nov 28, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk you already have it, it was inside you the whole time!!!
Nov 28, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Well tom has always been super interested in my penis
Nov 28, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/bwKHOkJ
Nov 28, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/m9g3fwF_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 28, 2020 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Is it me or is that two different guys with the same baby
Nov 28, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/aCqoHaN
Nov 28, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe kenenthk
Nov 28, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean kne has a beard lol
Nov 28, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/40S9a9R_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Nov 28, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Don't worry, it fits on the trailer." https://imgur.com/gallery/P1p7pPe
Nov 28, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8so2tFX.jpg
Nov 28, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Creepy lol
Nov 28, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/btx9BDN.jpg
Nov 29, 2020 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hjoADiM
Nov 29, 2020 2:12 AM - kenenthk: This new shower head is deadly
Nov 29, 2020 3:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: you got one of these suicide showers ken? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNjA0aee07k


----------



## TaigaChat (Nov 30, 2020)

Nov 29, 2020 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.insidehook.com/article/cooking/the-kentucky-hot-brown-is-the-superior-thanksgiving-leftovers-sandwich/amp
Nov 29, 2020 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a nasty sex move lol kentucky hot brown.....
Nov 29, 2020 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Kentucky%20Hot%20Brown
Nov 29, 2020 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Imfucked up
Nov 29, 2020 8:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you look on UD everything is sex related
Nov 29, 2020 8:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: or otherwise offensive
Nov 29, 2020 8:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i swear people just make shit up to post it there
Nov 29, 2020 8:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: who knows if anyone has ever actually used the term "kentucky hot brown"
Nov 29, 2020 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7BAAFdR.jpg
Nov 29, 2020 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems legit
Nov 29, 2020 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thanks for clearing it up. https://imgur.com/gallery/kiMTHID
Nov 29, 2020 1:40 PM - Veho: "Really? 'Cuz I've seen your buttplug collection, and I just thought you were up for a new challenge."
Nov 29, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2020 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/0fnX1Pb
Nov 29, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: You're on the naughty list.
Nov 29, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eAwui7O.jpg
Nov 29, 2020 3:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4TNhbQG.jpg
Nov 29, 2020 4:31 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bh4JyH29M2s
Nov 29, 2020 6:08 PM - kenenthk: That was a good throw up last night
Nov 29, 2020 7:02 PM - kenenthk: $5 off https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073JYC4XM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_fa.WFbKXSEGJG
Nov 29, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Holy FUCKING shit, that can't be real.
Nov 29, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: Ah. "Price: 	$14.99 + $68.00 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Croatia"
Nov 29, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: It's real  
Nov 29, 2020 7:10 PM - kenenthk: Doesn't Amazon have specific sites per country
Nov 29, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: Yes.
Nov 29, 2020 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Stop making life difficult for yourself veho
Nov 29, 2020 8:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/wisconsin-recount-over/2020/11/29/b4896ade-30c9-11eb-96c2-aac3f162215d_story.html?outputType=amp
Nov 29, 2020 8:05 PM - Veho: Here's one for Tom: https://i.imgur.com/TfS6SX7.jpg
Nov 29, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: ken, I feel the  Trumpets will only take that as evidence of voter fraud. "They did two counts and got different results, that proves the election was bogus."
Nov 29, 2020 8:09 PM - kenenthk: Yeah lets not bring up trumps ties with Russia
Nov 29, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Yeah, let's not kick him while he's down.
Nov 29, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: Trump used Russia to win
Nov 29, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I like kicking people
Nov 29, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho anymore I feel like the elections are bogus but on both sides.... And in a tight race the one who cheats the most wins
Nov 29, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a big game of liars dice lol
Nov 29, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: Well to that I say congratulations to Democrats, they had the odds horribly stacked against them, and still managed to push grampa Joe to victory, so well done.
Nov 29, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: They cheated better.
Nov 29, 2020 8:35 PM - kenenthk: All i wanna do is fill out a complaint and dominos has me answer 20 different fucking questions apparently they dont believe in having live agents
Nov 29, 2020 8:35 PM - kenenthk: Fuck people talk to this robot
Nov 29, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: They have like one live agent for each state.
Nov 29, 2020 8:39 PM - Veho: In order to get to him you have to defeat 20 answering machines.
Nov 29, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you could just not order dominos....
Nov 29, 2020 8:41 PM - kenenthk: I mean covid kinda proved you can live like a hermit and make money at home
Nov 29, 2020 8:41 PM - kenenthk: They offered me a free pizza i want my free pizza 
Nov 29, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously the one by me the pizza tastes better than the box but just barely
Nov 29, 2020 8:42 PM - kenenthk: I normally go with papa shlongs cause they're toppings dont fall off over grabbing a damn slice
Nov 29, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I took the box to a different pizza place and had them put toppings on it hands down the box would be better...
Nov 29, 2020 8:45 PM - Veho: We have a Domino's in town but their delivery radius is like a hundred yards from the restaurant so I haven't had a chance to try it out.
Nov 29, 2020 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Stop eating cardboard psi you're suppose to eat whats inside of it
Nov 29, 2020 8:47 PM - kenenthk: Well since you live by italy lets hope the pope showered your dominos in holy water
Nov 29, 2020 8:48 PM - kenenthk: How said is it when i clocked on your location the first thing i seen was museum of failed relationships
Nov 29, 2020 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I would say try them out but keep your expectations low
Nov 29, 2020 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one by me is horrible but they are better in other locations
Nov 29, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: ken why are you stalking me?
Nov 29, 2020 8:49 PM - kenenthk: I told you i like kicking people
Nov 29, 2020 8:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure out of the 50 thousand people that live there i could find you pretty easily
Nov 29, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: 750 thousand.
Nov 29, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: But for real, if you wanna grab a beer when you're in the neighbourhood, just let me know  
Nov 29, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I won the lotto I would for sure
Nov 29, 2020 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or really any large sum of money lol or job
Nov 29, 2020 8:56 PM - kenenthk: As long as i get to go to the broken relationships museum so i can feel at home 
Nov 29, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careful kenenthk they might try to hire you lol
Nov 29, 2020 8:57 PM - kenenthk: As long as i get 3 rehire attempts before i piss off everyone in management
Nov 29, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: The museum of illusions is right next door, so you can have an illusion of a happy relationship.
Nov 29, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2020 8:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, Veho is smiling 
Nov 29, 2020 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Veho is ugly
Nov 29, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho smiles a lot I hope lol
Nov 29, 2020 8:59 PM - kenenthk: He doesnt when im in the shitbox 
Nov 29, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: You have to earn it.
Nov 29, 2020 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Once you master veho you can master flame
Nov 29, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then you click my links  lol
Nov 29, 2020 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Tom we just let tom play with his rammings
Nov 29, 2020 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope Tom is good
Nov 29, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So close to the vaccine 
Nov 29, 2020 9:02 PM - kenenthk: As long as he gets a ramming hes good
Nov 29, 2020 9:03 PM - kenenthk: Havent seen a friend in 3 months i get in his car and he bits me with oh my sisters have covid by the way
Nov 29, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: Are they hot?
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom BombaStillDying
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55117704
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cough is slightly worse and I'm fatigued as all shit and my body feels like it's on fire
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: woooooo
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey I can still breath, which is still a good sign
Nov 29, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it is
Nov 29, 2020 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Do what i do and get drunk
Nov 29, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vitamin D lots of it
Nov 29, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Interestingly no fever though, we keep testing every now and again and I'm like...fine lol
Nov 29, 2020 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though could just be cuz I'm downing cold medicine like a man in a desert lol
Nov 29, 2020 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Viral load is medium
Nov 29, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: Dammit Tom don't actually die on us.
Nov 29, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Having been face to face with hundreds of covid people
Nov 29, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Initial exposure must have been decent
Nov 29, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom what is your blood type?
Nov 29, 2020 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Funny how management tried lying to us when i was at the hospital were under a well control covid environment my ass you idiot
Nov 29, 2020 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I hope you feel better soon
Nov 29, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: I've read about the blood types and the effects of COVID and the difference is in like a few percent, nothing to write home about.
Nov 29, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably a few days Tom will be better
Nov 29, 2020 9:08 PM - Veho: Probably.
Nov 29, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yeah it helps then lots of vitamin D helps
Nov 29, 2020 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aww now you jinxed it and I'm gonna die 
Nov 29, 2020 9:09 PM - kenenthk: And he'll go back to discussing pcs and my penis size.
Nov 29, 2020 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2020 9:09 PM - Veho: Both discussions involve nanometers.
Nov 29, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk planks law says nothing can be that small 
Nov 29, 2020 9:10 PM - kenenthk: Your daughter said different
Nov 29, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: ken's dick is so small, it experiences quantum entanglement.
Nov 29, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 29, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: He can feel stuff happening to molecules light years away.
Nov 29, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: He could be boning me right now and I wouldn't even know it.
Nov 29, 2020 9:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Nov 29, 2020 9:11 PM - kenenthk: At least I'd be getting some
Nov 29, 2020 9:12 PM - kenenthk: You cant feel it  ut i can 
Nov 29, 2020 9:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/L1F10CS.mp4
Nov 29, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poopies
Nov 29, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: Next, the Roomba.
Nov 29, 2020 9:23 PM - kenenthk: Imgurbox
Nov 29, 2020 9:42 PM - Sicklyboy: remember when we could post images in the shoutbox? I remember.
Nov 29, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: Then people abused that and now we can't.
Nov 29, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: Shitsux.
Nov 29, 2020 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Yeah thanks psi
Nov 29, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Idk i can just assume psi had something to do with it
Nov 29, 2020 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was cuz of SS and pyro and me and someone else lol
Nov 29, 2020 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Tom [img ] AbuserDildo
Nov 29, 2020 11:47 PM - Sicklyboy: Tom you -definitely- had a hand in it lmao
Nov 29, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey those warns were after the ban on images ;O;
Nov 29, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was just posting harmless links with glue in them!
Nov 29, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know...glue
Nov 29, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 29, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the ban was actually because people were putting like really fucking huge images into the shitbox lol
Nov 30, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And hey, if some of those images happened to be mildly risque well...that's just a coincidence!
Nov 30, 2020 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Nov 30, 2020 12:31 AM - kenenthk: Couldn't costello just put some code in the shitbox that auto resizes images
Nov 30, 2020 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure it could be done with a simple javascript
Nov 30, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't really matter, any image is going to break up the conversation in the shitbox regardless of size
Nov 30, 2020 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It also wasn't just about the physical size, but the file size. People would go posting a bunch of like 5mb images and that was causing issues for people with slow connections
Nov 30, 2020 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although that was like way back like 2010 or 2011 or something
Nov 30, 2020 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Then tell them to get better internet 
Nov 30, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 30, 2020 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: someone remade Zelda CD-i  https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2020-11-28-amateur-developer-remakes-cd-i-games-link-the-faces-of-evil-and-zelda-the-wand-of-gamelon-so-we-can-suffer-them-again-27-years-later
Nov 30, 2020 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is surely front page news
Nov 30, 2020 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Even a remake couldn't make that game front page worthy
Nov 30, 2020 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah but the original has already been on the front page before
Nov 30, 2020 1:57 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: the start theme in super mario world is cool
Nov 30, 2020 1:59 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: hi
Nov 30, 2020 2:01 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: hello?
Nov 30, 2020 2:01 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: um
Nov 30, 2020 2:02 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: am i alone?
Nov 30, 2020 2:03 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: http://giveadamn.co.uk/give/Upsidedownwindows7
Nov 30, 2020 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Dont do drugs
Nov 30, 2020 2:43 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: hello
Nov 30, 2020 2:44 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: red text
Nov 30, 2020 2:45 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: orange text
Nov 30, 2020 2:45 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: yellow text
Nov 30, 2020 2:46 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: green text
Nov 30, 2020 2:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: error, unable to give a damn
Nov 30, 2020 2:54 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: i was going to do the rainbow
Nov 30, 2020 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Nov 30, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Taste the rainbow
Nov 30, 2020 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/qtTzX0q
Nov 30, 2020 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect for kenenthk.... https://imgur.com/t/funny/qbhtewh
Nov 30, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/WuOQQBo
Nov 30, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/qptDW7M
Nov 30, 2020 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Tekashis rainbow
Nov 30, 2020 3:37 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: i was going to do the rainbow
Nov 30, 2020 3:37 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: i was going to do the rainbow
Nov 30, 2020 3:37 AM - Upsidedownwindows7: oops
Nov 30, 2020 3:43 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/11/29/politics/biden-twisted-ankle/index.html
Nov 30, 2020 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Welcome our new president


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 1, 2020)

Nov 30, 2020 4:19 AM - Agent_Galactic: Too soon
Nov 30, 2020 4:53 AM - kenenthk: https://fox4kc.com/news/kck-police-say-suspect-broke-into-home-made-sandwich-and-fell-asleep-in-victims-bed/amp/
Nov 30, 2020 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably got crumbs in the bed too!!
Nov 30, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Bidens going to dust and people are breaking in home just to eat and sleep this countries fucked
Nov 30, 2020 5:22 AM - kenenthk: Are people really dumb enough to spend an extra $20 on switch printed miro sd cards lol
Nov 30, 2020 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/SAodsGP
Nov 30, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they make a MicroSD to PS2 memory card adapter
Nov 30, 2020 5:44 AM - kenenthk: Not much of a need because if you do the hdd mod pretty sure it atuosaves there
Nov 30, 2020 5:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ps2-home.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5103
Nov 30, 2020 6:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: you overestimate humanity
Nov 30, 2020 6:44 AM - kenenthk: I'm above humanity i'Robot
Nov 30, 2020 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/cd-i-zelda-receives-pc-remasters.578035/
Nov 30, 2020 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PNVh9K4V5ZM
Nov 30, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/6445339002
Nov 30, 2020 11:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We gotta get Tom one of those
Nov 30, 2020 11:03 AM - Veho: Is it the minus 70 degree one?
Nov 30, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: No matter the instructions, we will apply it as a suppository.
Nov 30, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: "Bend over, Tom. It's for your own good."
Nov 30, 2020 11:10 AM - Veho: "This may sting a little."
Nov 30, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 30, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.quantamagazine.org/quantum-tunnel-shows-particles-can-break-the-speed-of-light-20201020/
Nov 30, 2020 11:54 AM - Veho: ken's dick, quantum tunnelling between his pants and urmum.
Nov 30, 2020 12:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: so his dick is in a state of existing and not existing at the same time?
Nov 30, 2020 12:18 PM - Veho: Yes. He's a dickless wonder _and_ chronic masturbator at the same time.
Nov 30, 2020 1:32 PM - Lilith Valentine: Mood
Nov 30, 2020 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 30, 2020 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scrotingers Cat
Nov 30, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Ryzen-5-5600X-joins-the-long-list-of-AMD-CPUs-outselling-every-Intel-part-in-record-Mindfactory-sales-for-Black-Friday.506725.0.html
Nov 30, 2020 2:35 PM - MarcusCarter: Oops. I posted it. UwU
Nov 30, 2020 2:43 PM - BORTZ: do not post warez
Nov 30, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban him Bortz
Nov 30, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DO IT
Nov 30, 2020 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BAN HIM
Nov 30, 2020 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GET OUT YOUR BIG BANHAMMER
Nov 30, 2020 2:45 PM - KiiWii: Oof
Nov 30, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: BAN BAN BAN
Nov 30, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man if I were a mod I'd ban so many people
Nov 30, 2020 2:50 PM - BORTZ: he's probably not even here right now lol
Nov 30, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd ban everyone
Nov 30, 2020 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Veho.torrent
Nov 30, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be fun
Nov 30, 2020 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Thats probably why you're not a mod tom just a simple guess
Nov 30, 2020 2:51 PM - Veho: That's what I thought Tom, but then I became a mod and I hardly banned anyone at all.
Nov 30, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes but I'm a power hungry tyrant
Nov 30, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ban for fun 
Nov 30, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first person I would ban would be ken, just because that'd make the Temp a better place
Nov 30, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Your crush on me is so cute
Nov 30, 2020 2:53 PM - BORTZ: I can get behind that
Nov 30, 2020 2:53 PM - Veho: You can get behind ken?
Nov 30, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: It sounds like he wanta to
Nov 30, 2020 2:55 PM - kenenthk: But i prefer a steak dinner first
Nov 30, 2020 3:06 PM - Flame: ken takes it up the bum bum
Nov 30, 2020 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Only your flaming wiener is welcomed up there
Nov 30, 2020 3:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074JG8RWH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_snrXFbVPF191K
Nov 30, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: Honey jalapeno sounds good.
Nov 30, 2020 4:03 PM - Veho: Hurr hurr, honey jala-peenor.
Nov 30, 2020 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: what did they post?
Nov 30, 2020 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: so let me get this straight, literally the only difference from regular potato chips is that there's a rapper's face on the front?
Nov 30, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: Warez links.
Nov 30, 2020 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i figured that much
Nov 30, 2020 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: the flavors don't even look like anything unusual, honey jalapeno is the weirdest of them, sounds good though
Nov 30, 2020 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Eminem White chedder poofs
Nov 30, 2020 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: who the hell wants white cheddar
Nov 30, 2020 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Uremum
Nov 30, 2020 4:12 PM - kenenthk: I bet the families make 0 income off those
Nov 30, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: $2 is celebrity tax, $2 is niche tax and $1 is what it should actually cost for a bag
Nov 30, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: I mean i know biggie smalls mom died so it has to be his kids making bank
Nov 30, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Damn his son is 24 and already worth 50 million
Nov 30, 2020 4:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: all those royalties
Nov 30, 2020 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you say Biggie smalls 3 times in front of a mirror be comes back from the grave to cap your ass
Nov 30, 2020 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Many men wish death upon me temp inside my eyes homie i cant see
Nov 30, 2020 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Well fell asleep and missed a web meeting lol oh well
Nov 30, 2020 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you have a dream about Biggie? Lol
Nov 30, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: No but i woke up to a biggie
Nov 30, 2020 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Nov 30, 2020 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Think i have the rare 2 day hang over
Nov 30, 2020 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/6425093002
Dec 1, 2020 12:14 AM - kenenthk: 128gb sd card for $15 on amazon tempting


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 2, 2020)

Dec 1, 2020 4:02 AM - ucupetuks: i sold 128 gb for 9$
Dec 1, 2020 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://mega65.org/
Dec 1, 2020 5:26 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hi
Dec 1, 2020 5:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Also I thought the mega64 had something to do with mega64 lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:52 AM - kenenthk: You thought something named the same thing had to do with something
Dec 1, 2020 6:01 AM - Veho: How naive.
Dec 1, 2020 6:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KeSRQzr.jpg
Dec 1, 2020 6:42 AM - T-hug: Tiddies
Dec 1, 2020 6:50 AM - kenenthk: We need a remeasure
Dec 1, 2020 6:50 AM - kenenthk: If the hand does not fit i do acquit
Dec 1, 2020 8:31 AM - Veho: The firm fist of justice.
Dec 1, 2020 8:32 AM - Chary: lol these top rated games are funny
Dec 1, 2020 8:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/qlqAIin
Dec 1, 2020 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afpn6skCDhA
Dec 1, 2020 12:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-Select-microSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME512HA/dp/B0887CHVFF?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_D_5c245116_63&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
Dec 1, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/gaming/resident-evil-4-remake-assets-reportedly-leak-online/amp/
Dec 1, 2020 12:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice!
Dec 1, 2020 1:17 PM - Veho: https://fsmi.social/notice/A1j8bAiSjF37RMCfMe
Dec 1, 2020 1:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QqUjEjw.jpg
Dec 1, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/arhlcnI
Dec 1, 2020 2:52 PM - Veho: Oh, you're awake.
Dec 1, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying to sleep a bit more my days off plus I am thinking about make ng shrimp stir fry with coconut curry sauce
Dec 1, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just debating on what or how I should make the sauce I have green curry paste ans coconut milk but I am thinking I need to use brown sugar and corn starch to thicken it...
Dec 1, 2020 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TKrrCEf2di0
Dec 1, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: Actually my "you're awake" shout was supposed to be a Skyrim reference.
Dec 1, 2020 3:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kxtGSap.jpg
Dec 1, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ooxlbJD
Dec 1, 2020 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s8p2vYS
Dec 1, 2020 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uyIfF0D.jpeg
Dec 1, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, get roof fixed and now bath tub won't drain 
Dec 1, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woooooooooooooooooooooooo
Dec 1, 2020 4:27 PM - Flame: huh?
Dec 1, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: They plugged _every_ hole in the house.
Dec 1, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My roof got fixed, and now a separate, unrelated issue that also costs money is now occurring, my bath tub is not draining
Dec 1, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gee Flame ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Tom is walking funny.
Dec 1, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: Hey Tom. How's the lungs?
Dec 1, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm starting to feel better finally, which is good. Aches aren't like "kill me now" whenever I move and my cough is nowhere near as bad
Dec 1, 2020 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically cured ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Time to do lots of grocery shopping and partying without a mask, I'm totally fine now!!
Dec 1, 2020 4:32 PM - Flame: i thought tom you was talking about your health?
Dec 1, 2020 4:32 PM - Flame: roof being your lungs
Dec 1, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nah lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:32 PM - Flame: bath tub being your ass
Dec 1, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had my roof replaced on my house a couple weeks ago
Dec 1, 2020 4:33 PM - Flame: 
Dec 1, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Very Expensive Money
Dec 1, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: tom how many vita's do you have again?
Dec 1, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1? lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing I have multiples of are Pis ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 4:34 PM - Flame: damn we need to set our game up
Dec 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Flame: ds?
Dec 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do have a DS Lite and DSi I guess
Dec 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No phatty though 
Dec 1, 2020 4:35 PM - Flame: fuck a phatty
Dec 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Flame: also ds phat
Dec 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Flame: psionic fucks a phatty once a week
Dec 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Flame: so i heard
Dec 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Loved my DS Phat
Dec 1, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Had it in my backpack during school one day, some kid kicked hit real hard and broke the screen 
Dec 1, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: 
Dec 1, 2020 4:37 PM - Flame: 
Dec 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Veho: I have a working Phat, and a Lite with the dreaded Hinge Crack.
Dec 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then it got replaced by a fancy golden Zelda DS Lite
Dec 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which eventually got replaced with a fancy DSi
Dec 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which eventually got replaced with a fancy 3DS 
Dec 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Flame: i have two DSi's two 3DS one ds lite
Dec 1, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which eventually got replaced with the fancy Pokemon Red/Blue New 3DS
Dec 1, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But my wife had a pink DS lite and DSi, which are the ones I have now
Dec 1, 2020 4:42 PM - Flame: have you guys seen the price of a Mega EverDrive PRO?
Dec 1, 2020 4:42 PM - Flame: lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $200 or something yeah? lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey it's on sale for $159!! https://everdrive.me/cartridges/mega-everdrive-pro.html <
Dec 1, 2020 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I really want like old systems and ever drives but then emulation....
Dec 1, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I love Krikzz's stuff and all, and they're definitely high quality products, but man...the prices are just
Dec 1, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So unattractive lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Saying that as someone who owns various Everdrives lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:46 PM - Flame: here comes psionic with emulation on his cheap chinese android box
Dec 1, 2020 4:46 PM - Flame: prices are crazy @Tom
Dec 1, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And phone and PC and shield TV and and and lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'd totally buy them all again, just cuz they're go good, but it makes it hard to recommend on systems that have like...only 5 or 6 good games that you could probably just buy for the same price lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the N64 ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everdrive or kitted out Pi 4 you be the judge? Lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hoXJ0ki94fI
Dec 1, 2020 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Emulation for people who don't care, real stuff and flash carts for people with big ol' nostalgia boners lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And lots of money lo
Dec 1, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a literal metric ton of original stuff just emulation is 10,000 times more convenient and I like filters an stuff lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think you can just about buy a Pi4 Xbox One controller and a 512GB MicroSD for the price of one everdrive?
Dec 1, 2020 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless its the Everdrive for NeoGeo then you can buy more stuff too lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://stoneagegamer.com/flash/neo-geo-aes-mvs/
Dec 1, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the Everdrive, for expensive stuff like the N64 or SNES then yeah probably
Dec 1, 2020 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the GB Everdrive is like $50 or something
Dec 1, 2020 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just spend like 70 bucks on Aliexpress for one of those all the games carts for the NeoGeo lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but Tom with emulation you get them all 
Dec 1, 2020 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In one convenient little box with wireless controllers and save states and cheats and and and lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I don't even really like the Pi but those premade images on punks make it super tempting
Dec 1, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom have you tried any of those? Are they as easy as they look?
Dec 1, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks like you just flash the SD card plop it on the Pi pick up your controller and start playing
Dec 1, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, CBA to download huge images when I already have all the shit myself lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but those have like marquees and attract mode stuff lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: True, but you can do that yourself lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The spinning rims of the emulation world lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Retropie has scrapers
Dec 1, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhhh so thats probably what I would do
Dec 1, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been sorting rom sets my entire life and have some awesome sets lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to redo my phones PS1 set.... Tried to go weird with it and its a mess lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean I tried some new games off the beaten path but none of them where great
Dec 1, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm paradise dump on usenet
Dec 1, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet its like 14TB at least
Dec 1, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/gaming/resident-evil-4-remake-assets-reportedly-leak-online/amp/
Dec 1, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh, I doubt it TBH
Dec 1, 2020 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, not anytime soon
Dec 1, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RE 4 remake? I can hardly wait lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, they might go and cut out a bunch of shit like they did RE 3  Remake ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would suvk....
Dec 1, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although the boat glitch... They could cut that part lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And that one fight is a pain in the ass right after it lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat they got homebrew on the Game and Watch going
Dec 1, 2020 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Involves soldering
Dec 1, 2020 5:26 PM - Veho: Sounds fiddly. I'm waiting for a software solution  ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks fiddly lll
Dec 1, 2020 5:28 PM - Flame: lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nes emulator looks nice though
Dec 1, 2020 5:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9NBp8MN.jpg
Dec 1, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They treat us like monkeys!!!
Dec 1, 2020 5:31 PM - Veho: Monkeys get peanuts.
Dec 1, 2020 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *poop flinging ensues*
Dec 1, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something something "LOL SCALES" something something
Dec 1, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God writing a review for a game is hard when your brain still doesn't work lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Dec 1, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Starting to feel a little better?
Dec 1, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Want me to come up with a zinger Tom? Lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "This game is so terrible if it was an actual turd the sewer would puke..."
Dec 1, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah definitely feeling better now, cough is way less severe and I don't feel like I want to die ache-wise lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect by like Friday I'll be feeling 100%
Dec 1, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good good 
Dec 1, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fatigue part is really the only thing that's not like "super 100% better", it's not as bad but boy it's still pretty rough trying to focus lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just rest lots of fluids standard flu care
Dec 1, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get some more D lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am immune sooo many positive covid patients have coughed in my face
Dec 1, 2020 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Not too much D 
Dec 1, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One can never get enough of the D lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ask my GF and don't tell my wife lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But is it Sunny D? 
Dec 1, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used to fucking mainline Sunny D ages ago lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like in high school
Dec 1, 2020 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad would buy big ol' pallets of them and I'd just grab one and drink it throughout the day
Dec 1, 2020 5:42 PM - CPG: nice
Dec 1, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: Tom, did you lose your sense of smell?
Dec 1, 2020 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, never did lose smell or taste
Dec 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would've been nice when babby destroyed her diaper one time lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: 
Dec 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew was that not great 
Dec 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was like 2lbs worth of babby poo lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: Mine is having some... intestinal upset today. Explosive diapers all around.
Dec 1, 2020 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're getting ready to start potty training her sometime soon
Dec 1, 2020 5:48 PM - Veho: How old is she again?
Dec 1, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 23
Dec 1, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She'll be 2 in February
Dec 1, 2020 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So about 22 months
Dec 1, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: Mine will be 2 on Christmas  
Dec 1, 2020 5:50 PM - Veho: She's not showing any interest in losing the diaper though.
Dec 1, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tubes tied GF so no baby Psi  lol
Dec 1, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XrRi172ojVg
Dec 1, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/21726429/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-review
Dec 1, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a shame they increased the price so damn much on the xx60 series
Dec 1, 2020 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Went from being a good mid-range bargain to expensive meh
Dec 1, 2020 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And since AMD doesn't have a lower price competitor out yet they're just competing against their own 3070 at this point lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course they'll sell out in nano seconds because of scalpers and no one will be able to get either anyways lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wegotthiscovered.com/movies/billy-madison-sequel-reportedly-early-development/amp/
Dec 1, 2020 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also think it's funny how AMD was all like "OUR GPUS WON'T BE A PAPER LAUNCH GUYS PROMISE"
Dec 1, 2020 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and then it turned out to be a paper launch lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So happy I have my old outdated 2080 Ti lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vg247.com/2020/11/30/xbox-series-s-x-ps2-emulation/amp/
Dec 1, 2020 6:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet if someone could unlock power limits on the 3060 ti you could OC it to 3070 levels lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you can get your hands on a Series S it'd make a pretty good emulation box, yeah
Dec 1, 2020 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If dev mode isn't as gimped as it was on the Xboner, you could probably even do like Wii U and Switch stuff on it
Dec 1, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's pretty gimped
Dec 1, 2020 6:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: and even PCs struggle with switch emulation
Dec 1, 2020 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We don't know how gimped it is yet. On the Xboner, you had access to like 4 cores or something and most of the GPU
Dec 1, 2020 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's the same, then you can totally get some Switch stuff running
Dec 1, 2020 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switch emulation works great on mein PC lol
Dec 1, 2020 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless the game simply does not work 
Dec 1, 2020 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: S is limited to ROMs of 2GB in dev mode retail mode doesn't have that limitation but thats for naughty people....
Dec 1, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I am curious as to why it's limited to 2GB, I wonder if MS gimped the RAM you could access or if they just don't let you load in more than 2GBs at a time via storage for some rreason
Dec 1, 2020 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz I think the OG Xboner could take up like 5GB worth of RAM, so would be weird if they gimped that for Sexbox
Dec 1, 2020 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Tom must be feeling better
Dec 1, 2020 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: some switch stuff maybe, none of the stuff people want to play 
Dec 1, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, if it's the same as the Xboner that's 4 Zen 2 cores running at like 3ghz or whatever, pretty sure that's totally fine for like Pokemon and stuff
Dec 1, 2020 7:29 PM - Flame: i might get a series X this gen
Dec 1, 2020 7:30 PM - Flame: i have PS1,PS2, PS3, PS4
Dec 1, 2020 7:30 PM - Flame: COMBO BREAKER !
Dec 1, 2020 7:33 PM - Veho: Why?
Dec 1, 2020 7:36 PM - kenenthk: I'm waiting for the slim models just to see how things go
Dec 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Flame: good point veho. good point ken.
Dec 1, 2020 7:37 PM - Flame: you guys are so smart
Dec 1, 2020 7:37 PM - kenenthk: That way if your brand new console burns down your house it wont burn down mine 
Dec 1, 2020 7:38 PM - Veho: I'm genuinely curious, what makes the sexbox more appealing this gen?
Dec 1, 2020 7:38 PM - kenenthk: In my eyes design alone
Dec 1, 2020 7:38 PM - kenenthk: Its sleeker and vlends in with other devices
Dec 1, 2020 7:39 PM - kenenthk: But tbh i think the term go with what your friends are getting still stands this gen
Dec 1, 2020 7:41 PM - kenenthk: But if a mgs remake does happen for the ps5 that'd be super tempting for me
Dec 1, 2020 7:43 PM - Flame: @Veho its just words. i say the same every gen end up with a Sony console.
Dec 1, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Honestly kind of prefer this gens looks over the last both tried for something different
Dec 1, 2020 7:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psTunlgKOMM 
Dec 1, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:38 PM - Veho: I'm genuinely curious, what makes the sexbox more appealing this gen? < It's slightly more powerful, and comes with homebrew out of the box if you spend $20 for a dev account
Dec 1, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And gamepass is fucking good
Dec 1, 2020 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's also apparently not as popular this gen, the PS5 is still dominating in first month sales
Dec 1, 2020 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Granted, most sales for both are like all bots, but still lol
Dec 1, 2020 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if sony can do anything to defeat the bots
Dec 1, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sony's own site has a queue which works for the most part, it's other retailers that are the problem
Dec 1, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bots are the future of shopping...
Dec 1, 2020 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they don't really care, because hey someone's buying it anyways
Dec 1, 2020 7:57 PM - kenenthk: I mean I'm sure retailers could come up with a better system recaptcha sucks balls anyway
Dec 1, 2020 7:58 PM - kenenthk: Buy a dozen of our ps5s guranteed to make profit
Dec 1, 2020 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but it doesn't make sense from a retailer's standpoint to implement some complicated bot protection for one product
Dec 1, 2020 7:59 PM - kenenthk: It should be implemented throughout the entire site
Dec 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Physical sales only at launch would kill bots but rona
Dec 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And make it more complicated for old fuck boomers to buy stuff?
Dec 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why?
Dec 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because one thing gets botted?
Dec 1, 2020 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just not feasible lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:00 PM - kenenthk: I guess but you never know what more damage it could do in the future
Dec 1, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like it would be nice, but it just isn't worth bothering with because one thing gets botted. They make their money regardless, they don't care who buys it
Dec 1, 2020 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas at least Sony/MS would care, and that's why they have more complicated bot protection
Dec 1, 2020 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how I got my PS5, thanks to Sony's queue I was able to get in and grab one lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Even if its like generating a unique key printed on receipte to enter at final check out or something
Dec 1, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Online medicine scalping is when things will get shitty lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well scalping "essential" products like medication is illegal lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not scalping luxury items like fancy GPUs and game consoles
Dec 1, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Everythings legal on a .onion
Dec 1, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It should be, just like ticket sales and stuff
Dec 1, 2020 8:04 PM - kenenthk: Psirx.onion
Dec 1, 2020 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Never hoard essential items just look at that guys whos house they were about to burn down for hoarding pallet fulls of tp on his garage
Dec 1, 2020 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His ass was dirty lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:06 PM - kenenthk: I just buy those cheap 68c 4 pack rolls each walmart visit I'm ready to take on biden next year
Dec 1, 2020 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Must spend $20 on a 6 pack of paper that i wipe my ass with
Dec 1, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Biden gonna make 50 cent 37 cent....
Dec 1, 2020 8:08 PM - kenenthk: From what i hear his entire thing is to raise taxs on middle class and give more those on ssi
Dec 1, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the middle class, people who make like $400k+ a year
Dec 1, 2020 8:11 PM - kenenthk: I dont even know what they consider it based on money assuming anything lower then 50k a year is considered low class
Dec 1, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom brokedildo wont get taxed lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I make like 30 or 40 so I am pretty broke too lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:12 PM - kenenthk: I only made 18k but considering i live alone wasnt bad
Dec 1, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, middle class is officially like $50-$100k or something lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then higher is just like "rich" or whatever lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: But is that per person or family combined
Dec 1, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk you aint kidding if you break down how I am the only person working in a house of 3 my bills are higher and it sucks
Dec 1, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Household income
Dec 1, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was alone I would probably have more money for hookers lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing is, the official definition hasn't changed in like years lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:15 PM - kenenthk: Dont make psis mistake and have a family 
Dec 1, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes if you want to be rich.... Or conversely find someone who isnt shit
Dec 1, 2020 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Any woman is another bill its unavailable
Dec 1, 2020 8:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms wife is probably great since he is not Florida man like me lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Unavoidable
Dec 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They could have a job...
Dec 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Possibly.... Lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:17 PM - kenenthk: You still have to pay for it in the end
Dec 1, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So true
Dec 1, 2020 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least hookers you know the price up front lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Rather its mental or physical its still a debt put onto your soul you cant escape
Dec 1, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.detroitnews.com/amp/6361805002
Dec 1, 2020 8:20 PM - kenenthk: These cheap ass china smart bulbs are pissing me off worked great for a year now the company keeps sending me broken bs that wont work
Dec 1, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a smart socket instead
Dec 1, 2020 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: should've gotten good ones
Dec 1, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then plug in old school lamps
Dec 1, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: smart sockets don't have RGB
Dec 1, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My smart bulb is a speaker and has like RGB lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and ceiling lamps often aren't socketed
Dec 1, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: I got loke 6 useless bulbs now
Dec 1, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: I got tp-link ones and they don't use a hub
Dec 1, 2020 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: yours might be compatible with the Philips hue hub, if the problem is the hub
Dec 1, 2020 8:24 PM - kenenthk: They arent bad considering 20 bucks for 2
Dec 1, 2020 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: all the zigbee ones are
Dec 1, 2020 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Its the smart life app causing the fuckery
Dec 1, 2020 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Spending $200 on bulbs that just change color isnt really worth it in my eyes or anything over 50
Dec 1, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: well use another hub, and you can use another app
Dec 1, 2020 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I spent like 150 for 6 and I have them hooked up to IFTTT so they don't just change color, they can be programmed
Dec 1, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So security can pretend your house is possessed to scare off robers?
Dec 1, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Red queen mode
Dec 1, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S6v252cYhp0
Dec 1, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/12/1/21678359/qualcomm-snapdragon-888-processor-first-look-5g-performance-ai-photography
Dec 1, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7dv69TA5J0k forget folding phones those are srupid.... Lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well "here" as in "it's a prototype, and Oppo have 0 plans to make a commercial one" lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought that was neat too but then was disappointed 
Dec 1, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eventually Tom eventually lol
Dec 1, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still i like the tech 100 rimes more than folding
Dec 1, 2020 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's neat yeah, but it's plastic so ehhhhhhh
Dec 1, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm also how do you install a screen protector...
Dec 1, 2020 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy, they put one on at the factory that you just can't take off lol
Dec 1, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then consumers will try to peel it off, and ruin the device ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 1, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kekeke
Dec 1, 2020 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 2000 dollars I am sure too
Dec 1, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it is China
Dec 1, 2020 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So probably like $1500 or something ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheap lol
Dec 1, 2020 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Like uremum
Dec 1, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant we just get a brain interface so like 800 inch display or something lol
Dec 1, 2020 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Just visit your eye doctor and have them install a mini 100" projector in the back of your eye no one will know what you're watching
Dec 1, 2020 9:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Co-wNI9wn6w
Dec 1, 2020 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cloudsavvyit.com/8239/raspberry-pi-4-good-enough-for-gaming/
Dec 1, 2020 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: "fast enough"? sure
Dec 1, 2020 10:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: "good enough"? no, cause being ARM based severely limits your options
Dec 1, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Stoufers mac and beef aint bad
Dec 1, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, that's what streaming services are for ;O;
Dec 1, 2020 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stadia ftw!!! Lol
Dec 1, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Qr9_uXluL1Q
Dec 1, 2020 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Relevant lol
Dec 2, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, after 3 1/2 years I have finally damaged my S8 
Dec 2, 2020 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cracked the top right corner of the screen cuz it fell out of my pocket as I was going downstairs lol
Dec 2, 2020 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Thats why I'm glad i have an otterbox
Dec 2, 2020 1:23 AM - Sicklyboy: F
Dec 2, 2020 1:24 AM - Sicklyboy: In similar news, I broke my glasses today. Took them off my face and folded them up and one of the ears snapped clean off.
Dec 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean it was in a case lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been dropped down those stairs plenty of times, but I suppose this was one time too many
Dec 2, 2020 3:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is pretty good for 3.5 years TBH


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 3, 2020)

Dec 2, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You just wanted a new phone!!!
Dec 2, 2020 4:31 AM - kenenthk: I'm going on about 3 with my s8
Dec 2, 2020 9:54 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4MkZPZX.jpg
Dec 2, 2020 10:21 AM - Hoboro: Guys how can i put a thread i opened as CLOSED?
Dec 2, 2020 10:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: report it and ask for it to be closed but there's no guarantees
Dec 2, 2020 10:45 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/n1mClIl
Dec 2, 2020 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PCT6jHn.jpeg
Dec 2, 2020 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/MGiU7Kl
Dec 2, 2020 11:34 AM - Skelletonike: I hate black friday
Dec 2, 2020 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3aXW2Y3#
Dec 2, 2020 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: racist... lol
Dec 2, 2020 11:45 AM - kenenthk: All holidays matter you dick
Dec 2, 2020 11:45 AM - Skelletonike: my workload more than triples
Dec 2, 2020 11:45 AM - Skelletonike: it's hell
Dec 2, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.epicgames.com/store/en-US/product/mudrunner/home# Free game 
Dec 2, 2020 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me when I worked at Walmart in the Tire department Black Friday was awesome.... we had time to clean and stock the entire department lol
Dec 2, 2020 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: While everyone else suffers we just work in peace lol
Dec 2, 2020 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIRrYvl0fM8 lol
Dec 2, 2020 12:01 PM - Skelletonike: I manage an online store
Dec 2, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/H25JIGI.jpg
Dec 2, 2020 12:06 PM - kenenthk: What is it so i can let bot scalpers know
Dec 2, 2020 12:15 PM - Skelletonike: because of black friday's workload, I can't enjoy the games I bought on sale.
Dec 2, 2020 12:19 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/lifestyle/tiktoker-backtracks-claiming-grilled-steak-200522204.html
Dec 2, 2020 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://gimmyit.com/giveaway/etaprimes-december-giveaway/
Dec 2, 2020 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/20/12/01/1932221/nvidia-launches-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-sets-a-new-gaming-performance-bar-at-399
Dec 2, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: nice giveaway
Dec 2, 2020 12:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do want a pi 4
Dec 2, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Enter it 
Dec 2, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is open to everyone, he does say the winner is responsible for like VAT or import taxes though lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Don't those things count as "gifts" though?
Dec 2, 2020 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DB7X-LWCK-EHLX-TV6N-LUW6 < Redeem on Origin for BF3 
Dec 2, 2020 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I have no idea to be honest lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: ew, origin
Dec 2, 2020 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: gifts are subject to VAT as well
Dec 2, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: Depends on the country I guess.
Dec 2, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know here in the US pretty much unless it's a big boat or super car or something super expensive they don't tax it.
Dec 2, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly if I buy stuff online or win something it's zero taxes
Dec 2, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just checked my Origin account already have it lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, Twitch is giving it away if you have Prime and I redeemed it without checking lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I overclocked my RAM some more and my GPU and GPU's RAM and lost like 100 points on Unigen lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As for import taxes in the US, it's basically "anything under $2000 for personal reasons is duty free" or something like that lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200Mhz on system RAM 3400 GPU another 20Mhz lol GPU RAM 200Mhz lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah I remember that now, I was thinking of that luxury item tax.
Dec 2, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: pfffft, just 20/200mhz?
Dec 2, 2020 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amateur ;O;
Dec 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 3080 is OC'd +100/+750mhz ;O;
Dec 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well this is on top of the normal OC lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was already 7% over factory  lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tried that EVGA Precision X1 thing
Dec 2, 2020 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It squeezed more Mhz but less performance?
Dec 2, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Zero change to my fan profile (so cold fans didn't even kick on)
Dec 2, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gpu ram can probably go further
Dec 2, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Gpu clock too
Dec 2, 2020 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Factory oc is very conservative
Dec 2, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know probably running into power limits unless I did like a shunt mod lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/evga-rtx-2080-ti-xc-ultra.b6119 It's already pretty overclocked lol
Dec 2, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly surprised it went a little more...
Dec 2, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although it looks like some of the more extreme cards are hitting like 1800Mhz boost... This one during the test would hit 1960Mhz here and there for short periods of time.
Dec 2, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm I wonder if that's why Unigen lost points... I ran it like right after the stress test lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uniengine or whatever lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh letting it sit for a minute, got the best score yet lol a whopping like 60 points more.
Dec 2, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i9-10850k-core-i9-10th-gen/p/N82E16819118176?Item=N82E16819118176&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=ShellShocker&cm_mmc=EMC-SD122020-_-SD12022020-_-Item-_-19-118-176&tp=i-1NHD-Q7H-1Hk-45lq4L-2G-BGVi-1c-Aj0-3gnuVC-l5PZYvfIzA-1fFAyZ&om_rid=3749814581&om_mid=4944&email64=am9uYXRoYW5kZWFuZUBnbWFpbC5jb20%3d
Dec 2, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "GAME NOT INCLUDED"
Dec 2, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well then what's the fucking point?? Lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that it matters, the game was total shit anyways
Dec 2, 2020 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What I get out of that, Intel seems desperate and is resorting to weird marketing gimmicks to move stock lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: 20xx have a lot of OC headroom, also you don't need to shunt mod Psi, you can flash the FTW3 bios on it to increase power limit
Dec 2, 2020 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I tried that it kept failing for some odd reason 
Dec 2, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it was a thing back in September where they did actually give you the game lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i considered doing it to my 2080 super despite having one of the weakest coolers of the brands, it doesn't reach the temp limit with power target and temp sliders maxed out
Dec 2, 2020 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I assume no one bought them so they have lots of overstock and no more codes lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: now you get crysis instead
Dec 2, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess that's fine too
Dec 2, 2020 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crysis remastered lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: if no one bought them, why are they out of codes?
Dec 2, 2020 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Presumably their licensing deal with Marvel ended
Dec 2, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also no one wanted the game lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would assume the deal would have a fixed amount of codes
Dec 2, 2020 2:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it, there's a reason those deals only ever apply for a limited time and not a limited stock
Dec 2, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel "The sales actually decreased.... you can have these codes back...." probably lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have the game installed, never got around to trying it lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But all the reviews and everything just makes it sound so bad
Dec 2, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plumbing nightmares continue, I found when trying to clear the pipe with my own snake that apparently the drain on the tub is leaking into the basement 
Dec 2, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's good
Dec 2, 2020 2:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a plumber coming out in an hour or two now cuz I don't have the asscrack to fix that lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:54 PM - Veho: Geeze, Tom, how large is your snake?  
Dec 2, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol like 20-50 feet maybe?
Dec 2, 2020 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a cheapo 75ft one
Dec 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kept hitting a P-trap and couldn't get the snake to maneuver past it lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no I lied it is 50ft 
Dec 2, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07J4Z19QW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 <
Dec 2, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 2, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh man too bad you didn't have a harbor freight near you
Dec 2, 2020 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.harborfreight.com/20v-hypermax-lithium-ion-cordless-auto-feed-drain-cleaner-tool-only-64483.html
Dec 2, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but the battery is sold separately and that's probably anohter $50 ;O;
Dec 2, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how they get you  Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: Ahh, the wonders of house ownership.
Dec 2, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: Wife and I decided we're too incompetent and lazy to own a house.
Dec 2, 2020 3:07 PM - Veho: We would never maintain it.
Dec 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I get that lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I didn't get this particular house for such a good price, I definitely would've opted for an apartment or something instead lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And y'know "investment" and all that bs lol. I bought the house for ~$75k, and resell estimate is about 100$k, give or take, probably a bit more now with a fancy new roof lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: Apartments are an investment where I live, so it's all the same. We figure when it's time to upgrade we'll just buy a second apartment and leave the kids here  
Dec 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZR1L4o0
Dec 2, 2020 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Mockins-Premium-Grade-Stainless-Cookware/dp/B089QXW9QB/ref=sr_1_103?dchild=1&keywords=stainless+steel+pot&qid=1606922029&sr=8-103
Dec 2, 2020 3:17 PM - Veho: Mock cookware.
Dec 2, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: Meh, "pure aluminium core", crapola.
Dec 2, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Copper core would be better I think
Dec 2, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need a new deep sauce pan  I put mine on high got distracted and the outer stainless steel jacket cracked....
Dec 2, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The inner one is fine so it still works but I just am super suspicious of it.....
Dec 2, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was empty so no smoke or smell to help me out lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had sauce or something in it... Still would have my perfect pan set 
Dec 2, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: 
Dec 2, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the smoke would have informed me something was amiss lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: "Smoke detector"? You mean "kitchen timer".
Dec 2, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On another note my stove is on point lol high made everything glow red hot
Dec 2, 2020 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to toss the shitty stovetop I use and put something nice in
Dec 2, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't think stainless could glow
Dec 2, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a shitty glasstop electric range that actually cracked on me lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad wants to run a gas line up there and put in a nice gas stove, which would be cool
Dec 2, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get ye old coils or gas?
Dec 2, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just one of those "eventually it'd be nice to do" kind of thins
Dec 2, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We had gss in Michigan top tier cooking
Dec 2, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really get the best results and control
Dec 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electric coils may get hotter though..... Lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Veho: Gas is great, induction is a close second.
Dec 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Induction would be cool
Dec 2, 2020 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, gas for sure is best
Dec 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing using gas in my house is just furnace and water heater lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So my gas bill is cheapo
Dec 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Glowing hot metal scary though lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I would like to replace my water heater with a tankless one day, too...lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with that fancy shower head I got, even with a flow restrictor that shit drains my water heater's tank in like 25 minutes 
Dec 2, 2020 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if we do swap to a gas stovetop we can do that at the same time lol
Dec 2, 2020 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although we still need to replace the damn fuse panel with a proper modern circuit breaker 
Dec 2, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol old round fuses?
Dec 2, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: Boilers and heating, yet another thing I don't have to fuck about with. Thank God for district heating.
Dec 2, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:02 PM - Veho: Streaming hot water, on demand  
Dec 2, 2020 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thats so hot.... Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to replace my water heater it died like last week lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its at least 20 years old so its time lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, who needs hot water?
Dec 2, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: Witches.
Dec 2, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IOVuAJK.jpg
Dec 2, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QJ7w3G0
Dec 2, 2020 4:20 PM - Veho: That jar just ate a cat.
Dec 2, 2020 4:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dwiOqtE.jpg
Dec 2, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LjSZEXn
Dec 2, 2020 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho yours is mom mine is dad lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/99yEZaE
Dec 2, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well $125 per drain wasn't too bad lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/pictures/fake-microsd-card/
Dec 2, 2020 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom did he clean your pipes good?
Dec 2, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every drop should go down smooth.... Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had him clear my bathroom sink as well, apparently that was like super bad compared to my tub 
Dec 2, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:45 PM - Flame: eewww
Dec 2, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame has never had his pipes cleaned 
Dec 2, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:47 PM - Flame: ahahah
Dec 2, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch some 70s porn about plumbing lol
Dec 2, 2020 4:50 PM - Flame: i feel like buying switch online, than i remembered i have i have a snes mini
Dec 2, 2020 4:50 PM - Flame: and nes mini
Dec 2, 2020 4:58 PM - Flame: ;O;
Dec 2, 2020 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snes mini is fun lol
Dec 2, 2020 5:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/W28nJrB.jpg
Dec 2, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C90DzP3
Dec 2, 2020 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eHS31Ep
Dec 2, 2020 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ik8zgH8
Dec 2, 2020 8:45 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2020/12/01/baby-is-27-years-old-just-two-years-younger-than-her-mom/amp/
Dec 2, 2020 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Wtf
Dec 2, 2020 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: snes classic* psi
Dec 2, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomato tomato lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't it like "Nintendo Classic Mini: SNES" officially or some dumb shit so both are right?
Dec 2, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_NES_Classic_Edition < Yeah basically
Dec 2, 2020 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:35 PM - Ericthegreat: "Molly Everette Gibson was born from an embryo that was frozen in October 1992" that doesnt count ken
Dec 2, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a dumb clickbait headline, as per usual
Dec 2, 2020 9:38 PM - Veho: Nintendo Classic Mini Super Nintendo.
Dec 2, 2020 9:38 PM - Veho: It counts for something, Tom. It's not exactly usual.
Dec 2, 2020 9:39 PM - Veho: While I agree the age count should start with the birth, this was one fucking long gestation period  
Dec 2, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it? Aren't frozen embryos used all the time? lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, maybe not 20+ years or whatever, but like c'mon
Dec 2, 2020 9:39 PM - Veho: Yes, but not that long frozen.
Dec 2, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And frozen jizz
Dec 2, 2020 9:40 PM - Veho: And frozen eggs.
Dec 2, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "The longest time a human embryo has been stored is around 30 years, but once embryos have been frozen, they can be stored indefinitely."
Dec 2, 2020 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/news/grocery-worker-admits-to-semen-tainted-yogurt/
Dec 2, 2020 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, it's not even like "WOW AMAZING SCIENCE"
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Ericthegreat: yea
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In the future thats how we might colonize other planets
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Veho: They can be stored indefinitely, but this is still the oldest one ever implanted (successfully).
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not even a fucking new story
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnn.com/2017/12/19/health/snowbaby-oldest-embryo-bn/index.html < LOL
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frozen stuff fake uterus robots to raise and educate
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Ericthegreat: lmfao
Dec 2, 2020 9:41 PM - Ericthegreat: why
Dec 2, 2020 9:42 PM - Ericthegreat: yogurt samples shouldnt be given out in spoons lmfao
Dec 2, 2020 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Slow news day I guess
Dec 2, 2020 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm fxpak pro on sale for $157
Dec 2, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was looking at the TG16 Mini like 10 minutes ago....
Dec 2, 2020 9:43 PM - Ericthegreat: "Police say Garcia was linked to the yogurt through DNA samples."
Dec 2, 2020 9:43 PM - Ericthegreat: was the women like
Dec 2, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 77 bucks seems a bit high
Dec 2, 2020 9:43 PM - Ericthegreat: IU KNOW THIS IS WHAT SEMEN TASTE LIKE
Dec 2, 2020 9:43 PM - Ericthegreat: because here cops would say fuck off
Dec 2, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Jizz afficianado lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey I have a TG16 mini lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still sitting in the box 
Dec 2, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol try it Tom 
Dec 2, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can have it Psi for $76 ;O;
Dec 2, 2020 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I did test it when I got it, but haven't done anything else lol
Dec 2, 2020 9:48 PM - Ericthegreat: "Curry started out in the Imperial Japanese Navy. The naval rations of the day was almost entirely white rice*, and the diet was giving sailors beriberi (thiamine/vitamin B1 deficiency). During the worst days in the late 1800s, about 1/3 of the IJN naval personnel was actively dying of beriberi at any given time. So basically, a ship captain was in a constant race against time to finish his missio
Dec 2, 2020 9:48 PM - Ericthegreat: 1/3 >.>;
Dec 2, 2020 9:49 PM - Ericthegreat: https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/k5cmo1/til_curry_was_introduced_to_japan_by_the_british/
Dec 2, 2020 9:51 PM - Ericthegreat: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/02/world/europe/cannabis-united-nations-drug-policy.html
Dec 2, 2020 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i do want a super nt but the jailbreak firmware still doesn't support some special chips and supposedly the fpga is too weak, so i'd have to get a fxpak pro too, that's a lot of money
Dec 2, 2020 10:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/nr8Um2aJr2c
Dec 2, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dailygalaxy.com/2020/12/incomprehensible-biggest-black-hole-in-the-near-cosmos-two-thirds-the-mass-of-the-all-stars-in-milky-way/
Dec 2, 2020 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus a couple of those 8bitdo wireless controllers
Dec 2, 2020 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: all in all about 400 bucks plus shipping and import tax
Dec 2, 2020 11:32 PM - kenenthk: No psi you cant put your penis in a black hole
Dec 2, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye at that point I would recommend a Pi 4 and Xbox One controllers just great emulation
Dec 2, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a Shield TV maybe?
Dec 2, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: FPGA is very cool just I am not the benefits vs normal emulation are worth the money?
Dec 2, 2020 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure even
Dec 2, 2020 11:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I think the benefits are super minor and in some cases non existent like NES.... Its so well emulated that FPGA has nothing to offer? And emulation actually has advantages like run ahead and stuff
Dec 2, 2020 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's nothing like playing on hardware
Dec 2, 2020 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a shield tv already lol
Dec 2, 2020 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: emulation isn't the same
Dec 2, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too it keeps me from buying more mini consoles lol
Dec 2, 2020 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: not the same experience
Dec 2, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but at that point FPGAs are not the same either
Dec 2, 2020 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and snes is my all time favorite console probably (either that or the N64) might be worth having the ultimate setup even if i probably won't use it very often
Dec 2, 2020 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the same experience more or less
Dec 2, 2020 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am too spoiled by emulation to go back to shitty analog signals
Dec 2, 2020 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the super nt is way more compact than the snes which helps too, i dont have that much space underneath my tv
Dec 3, 2020 12:55 AM - kenenthk: Apparently theres pills called semenex
Dec 3, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol yeah they supposedly help you shoot massive loads lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Buy me a bottle psi
Dec 3, 2020 1:12 AM - kenenthk: https://www.radio.com/kluv/latest/mans-wife-sells-his-ps5-he-said-was-an-air-purifier
Dec 3, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So my father in law bought us a big huge himalayan salt block to cook on lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Been in Mexico for a bit and said he's been making food exclusively on one for a bit and it's apparently "fucking amazing"
Dec 3, 2020 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess I'm gonna pickup a couple steaks tomorrow and make them up on this big heavy fucking block lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds interesting to say the least
Dec 3, 2020 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some chicken breast on it?
Dec 3, 2020 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you season the steaks with salt
Dec 3, 2020 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:26 AM - kenenthk: Tom bombabloodpressure
Dec 3, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a big 20lb block of salt lol
Dec 3, 2020 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently you can just use it like a normal pan I guess
Dec 3, 2020 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Pics?
Dec 3, 2020 1:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Toss it on a grill, toss it in your oven, or just use a stovetop
Dec 3, 2020 1:28 AM - kenenthk: I had a mcrib
Dec 3, 2020 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Could be because i havent had mcdonalds in a minute but it tasted awful
Dec 3, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: McRib is like shit if shit could take a shit on a bun...
Dec 3, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make your own mcrib at home, slater a soggy piece of cardboard in shit tier BBQ sauce and throw it on some shitty roll
Dec 3, 2020 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Bam, instant mcrib


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 4, 2020)

Dec 3, 2020 4:10 AM - wolffangalchemist: only time i eat mcdonald's is when i am drunk because it is right across the street not a block from my house so i can walk there.
Dec 3, 2020 4:11 AM - wolffangalchemist: hint: i am druck now eating chicken nuggies.
Dec 3, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some stuff at McDonalds is OK like the Big Mac or Quarter Pounder or Chicken Nuggets... I can't eat fries anymore but those are good.
Dec 3, 2020 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Breakfast is OK too... not great but at least it's food lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:32 AM - wolffangalchemist: yeah quarter ponders are aight, mcnuggets too. i know how they are made but eh they taste good atleast. i only buy fries when i am with my girlfreind because that is like one of the two things her 3 year old will actually eat.
Dec 3, 2020 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kids are weird when they are little... picky eaters lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:37 AM - wolffangalchemist: yeah it's basicallly, anything made of potatoes, except for mashed, and pizza.
Dec 3, 2020 4:38 AM - wolffangalchemist: only fruit she will eat ocaasional is oranges.
Dec 3, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/20/12/02/221205/is-sony-developing-a-dual-gpu-ps5-pro
Dec 3, 2020 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I doubt Sony will make a dual APU PS5 lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although if they did double the RAM and storage and go dual socket, it would be super interesting but the price... lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:40 AM - wolffangalchemist: atleast not for another 2 to 3 years, seems more of a nintendo move anyway, just duct tape two gamecubes together
Dec 3, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I also wonder what Nintendo will do... The Switch is starting to get a bit old now.
Dec 3, 2020 4:43 AM - wolffangalchemist: i only play smash and mario kart now, haven't really updated it in a while since i hacked it either.
Dec 3, 2020 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Nvidia has some new silicon but who knows how much or what it will be like....
Dec 3, 2020 4:46 AM - wolffangalchemist: i bought a nvme m.2 drive for my pc  and got  cyberpunk 2077 waiting on steam. i need to move win10 over but can't be arsed to do it right now.
Dec 3, 2020 4:47 AM - wolffangalchemist: also have to mod my bios to boot from it. since my motherboard is old.
Dec 3, 2020 4:47 AM - wolffangalchemist: speed is as adertised through pcie3 adapter.
Dec 3, 2020 4:48 AM - wolffangalchemist: it's stupid how fast it is compared to sata speeds.
Dec 3, 2020 4:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Whens shield 2 with tegra x2 
Dec 3, 2020 6:04 AM - ChicoPancho: That thing is literally being used in cars
Dec 3, 2020 6:52 AM - kenenthk: My damn textx arent sending
Dec 3, 2020 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.quantamagazine.org/physicists-measure-the-magic-fine-structure-constant-20201202/
Dec 3, 2020 9:14 AM - kenenthk: Fu psi
Dec 3, 2020 10:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YLDJKxF.png
Dec 3, 2020 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: shield tv doesn't need the x2
Dec 3, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, X2 is shit
Dec 3, 2020 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tegra Orin pls
Dec 3, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegra
Dec 3, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks about 4 times faster... Amazing!!!
Dec 3, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe even slightly more with the other stuff lol
Dec 3, 2020 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Yeah i want 4k porn you dicks
Dec 3, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk your mom will not look better in 4K 
Dec 3, 2020 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Actually psi your daughter ruined 720p for me ;O
Dec 3, 2020 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 3, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/02/us/washington-flashlights-car-trnd/index.html
Dec 3, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: You could say he isn't the brightest.
Dec 3, 2020 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that's interesting, after getting over the like "being sick" part of Covid I now have no smell 
Dec 3, 2020 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Dec 3, 2020 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well Tom is on diaper duty until things change lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Taste is a weird one though, it's not like totally gone but it's definitely not like "totally absent" like smell right now
Dec 3, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can taste the salt and chocolate as I'm eating this mix of peanuts and M&Ms lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Arent you allergic to peanuts?
Dec 3, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not anymore weirdly lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Found out like a year or two ago lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats weird lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently food allergies can like "come and go"
Dec 3, 2020 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh thats messed up lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC my doctor said something along the lines of "sometimes food allergies can develop during your teens as you go through puberty, and then disappear later on if you're lucky" lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On my medical stuff insulin has jacked up my metabolism burning up all the time lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is weird
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You got the diabeetus?
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Guess eating out all them fat bitches was just too much for you 
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 3, 2020 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Dr says my pancreas is dead jim lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did find cheap insulin though so thats nice lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make your own 
Dec 3, 2020 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I used too but then I got lazy lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am starting to think that people where not meant to live past like 30 lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kind of, for ye-old peasants life expectancy was like basically 30-40 for thousands of years until we discovered all this hippie shit like "hygiene" and "medicine"
Dec 3, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fads lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just start living like our monkey ancestors, you'll die in plenty of time!
Dec 3, 2020 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol paleo diet here I come lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Raw meat and veggies? Is that paleolithic enough?
Dec 3, 2020 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure to eat as many unidentifiable plants as possible 
Dec 3, 2020 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta make sure you broaden your horizons!
Dec 3, 2020 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol here in Florida that would last about an hour lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 300 poisonous plants lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds perfect
Dec 3, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In Michigan I would be fine I knew all the edible plants lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wild scallions, mushrooms, nuts, berries so much food
Dec 3, 2020 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I even learned how to make pancakes from cat tail flower
Dec 3, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could do it here but like 3 kinds of venomous snakes like to live in them....
Dec 3, 2020 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit, 4K 120hz 4:2:0 actually works on my TV even though it's not supposed to
Dec 3, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 of them you kind of want to avoid because they are aggressive
Dec 3, 2020 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/amp34850835/worlds-first-nuclear-fusion-power-plant/
Dec 3, 2020 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.detroitnews.com/amp/3782865001
Dec 3, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Worlds First!!"
Dec 3, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...in 2030 or maybe 2040....
Dec 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Michigan beating Florida now
Dec 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you adding to these numbers? Gotta go out to large crowds lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That good ol Thanksgiving spike
Dec 3, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who could've seen that coming????
Dec 3, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile let's go kidnap our Governor trying to keep us safe and behead her on live TV!
Dec 3, 2020 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still don't get how you got it before me Tom... i  work at a hospital lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: But you also sit at a desk and do nothing 
Dec 3, 2020 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wearing protection? Lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I do stuff sometimes lol
Dec 3, 2020 3:58 PM - kenenthk: I actually bet overnights at walmarts fun as hell right now no customers goof off and get your shit done
Dec 3, 2020 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://hackaday.com/2020/12/02/a-straightforward-guide-to-unlocking-the-nintendo-game-and-watch/
Dec 3, 2020 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Doors locked call in the strippers and blast rap music over the intercom
Dec 3, 2020 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But legit hmmm my job if I have 1 hours worth of work a night?
Dec 3, 2020 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And sometimes less one officer likes to do half my paperwork lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: I'll show you how to get free movies if you do my work
Dec 3, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: I'd be afraid of being janitorial at Walmart though right now
Dec 3, 2020 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No you cant lick the womens toilets safely anymore
Dec 3, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: I thought these white tubes in the womens bathrooms were cotton candy
Dec 3, 2020 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.t3.com/us/amp/news/samsung-galaxy-scroll-steals-galaxy-note-s-pen-in-stunning-video
Dec 3, 2020 4:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2020/12/2/21672519/qualcomm-snapdragon-888-cpu-gpu-details-performance-ai-isp-photography-specs-release-date
Dec 3, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Snapdragon 888 can perform 26 trillion operations per second
Dec 3, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Dec 3, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.clickondetroit.com/health/2020/12/02/whitmer-responds-to-michigan-restaurants-considering-defying-state-order-reopening-for-indoor-dining/?outputType=amp
Dec 3, 2020 4:29 PM - TheZander: Is choirdx still the way to update switch fw?
Dec 3, 2020 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PreacherRX
Dec 3, 2020 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Freaking ice rain sucks
Dec 3, 2020 6:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but lucky for me it rarely happens here 
Dec 3, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like 68F here
Dec 3, 2020 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice crisp 42F today
Dec 3, 2020 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure my server is having a blast being so cold lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh just 20C right now lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol turn off the fans?
Dec 3, 2020 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they turn down like if not under load?
Dec 3, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No they're always on lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No option to turn them off or anything lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Fucking 35 and my nose got clogged being in it for 10 minutes
Dec 3, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They do turn down but it's still fucking fast lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 2080 Ti thing turns off the fans when not needed wich is like all the time
Dec 3, 2020 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like still running at 3000RPM or something lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Thats because your gpu knows its just processing midget porn and midgets dont requirw that much upscaling
Dec 3, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RDR2 at 4K it kicks on but never full blast lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/vv9e2e < Lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom one fan is being lazy lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure I could manually tune it somehow, but I can't find anything in the iDRAC lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Did you give it a cape
Dec 3, 2020 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Those help things go faster
Dec 3, 2020 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The case temp sensor is reading 18C Lol
Dec 3, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol chilly
Dec 3, 2020 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you getting smells back?
Dec 3, 2020 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might be 3 days or so
Dec 3, 2020 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or you could try cocaine to speed things up lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:02 PM - kenenthk: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/going-green-stop-streaming-4k-videos-on-your-phone-warn-experts
Dec 3, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K on a phone is a waste lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2K is already insane great looking
Dec 3, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's so weird, was cooking up some meat for chili that I probably won't taste and just couldn't smell a goddamn thing lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:04 PM - kenenthk: iPhone 13 380ppi 8k fispliay liquid jizz fluid technology
Dec 3, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk current iPhones are like 480ppi
Dec 3, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Then 484ppi
Dec 3, 2020 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Tom that can make it harder to cook
Dec 3, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=iphone+12+ppi+density&oq=iphone+12+ppi&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l2j0i22i30l2.6589j0j7&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Dec 3, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They got worse? Lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:08 PM - kenenthk: They need to just name it shit we say to make you buy it
Dec 3, 2020 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Our fluid high res super nova dipshit tech can make your poor friend look worthless compared to you!
Dec 3, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sad thing is... In spite of the iPhones crazy power it can't do what my cheap ass chona phone can
Dec 3, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: If i had money to blow i wouldn't mind buying the new iphone every year just cause they look nice
Dec 3, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe as a phone but I would still need an android device for reasons lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:15 PM - kenenthk: I'd love to see what china would do if apple ever made their os 3rd party install
Dec 3, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Really if Apple would open up the market or allow installs like Android does I would probably be more pro Apple
Dec 3, 2020 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulators would go a long ways towards that
Dec 3, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Emulators on Apple's SoCs would be pretty insane
Dec 3, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because Apple's hardware is actually really nice
Dec 3, 2020 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Performance-wise
Dec 3, 2020 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with such a locked down ecosystem it's just a pain to get things like emulation running off them
Dec 3, 2020 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dolphin iOS looks super good, too
Dec 3, 2020 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would enjoy a more open IOS lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my Apple TV 4K thing would be awesome but its so locked down and the Jail Break procedure is a pain in the ass and temporary?
Dec 3, 2020 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you have to rehack them every 30 days?
Dec 3, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't mind even a complete third party firmware but I think thats impossible
Dec 3, 2020 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have to wait for Pi 8 or something lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if damned Nvidia would ever make that Shield TV 2....
Dec 3, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you can run Android on one of the older iPhones that got hacked ages ago lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can convert that Apple TV 4K into its ultimate form.... A paper weight lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like super limited, doesn't support their Cell modem and doesn't support audio IIRC
Dec 3, 2020 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or GPU acceleration lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2nd gen Tom I think
Dec 3, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a more recent one, too IIRC
Dec 3, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: iPhone 7 or something
Dec 3, 2020 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://projectsandcastle.org/ < Ah yeah
Dec 3, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Basically drivers are the issue lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just need a giant source code leak lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda makes me want to buy an iPhone 7 to play with it lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'm sure it's still dumb expensive because "hurrdurr apple product maintain value!!!"
Dec 3, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if the battery inflated lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Old phones are going to be an issue for collecting
Dec 3, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: None replaceable batteries 
Dec 3, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Non lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, they can be replaced it's just annoying lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I imagine if you're a collector, you'd be fine doing the annoying bit
Dec 3, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case you could work around it by making like an external battery phone case
Dec 3, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm what phones... Apple of course but Android would be crazy lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like do you collect on brand or SoC or Android version.... Features?
Dec 3, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can see maybe having one of each iPhone and such
Dec 3, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And maybe one of each Samsung Galaxy Note/S series
Dec 3, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those exploding phones
Dec 3, 2020 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But everything else I'm sure would just be "eh whatever"
Dec 3, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: IR camera phone lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of those rugged phones
Dec 3, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But what kind of maniac would collect phones? lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, smartphones anyways lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People collect everything 
Dec 3, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but usually people collect things for like...sentimental reasons, "oh I collect old rotary phones because my grandma had a fancy rotary phone and they just remind me of her!" and whatever other thing
Dec 3, 2020 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Smartphones are so impersonal it's kinda hard to have a sentimental attachment lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look at the price of old cereal on ebay  lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe a flip phone lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one of those old Nokia indestructible phones. Lol
Dec 3, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/6NFLtW6
Dec 3, 2020 7:59 PM - Veho: Collector's items usually have something that makes them unique or special or stand out.
Dec 3, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: Smartphones are all identical.
Dec 3, 2020 8:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, what's for dinner? 
Dec 3, 2020 8:00 PM - Veho: Pizza.
Dec 3, 2020 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You making or ordering?
Dec 3, 2020 8:02 PM - Veho: Ordered.
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Me too lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Poppa Johns pepperoni lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Veho: So as I was saying, mobile phones used to be unique and distinctive and interesting. Smartphones are all just rectangles.
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Judging by the smells in my kitchen
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm having
Dec 3, 2020 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nothing for dinner
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: L
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: Get Soylent, Tom.
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect time for your wife to prank you lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lost my smell today Veho 
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: You won't mind the lack of taste  
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weirdly, after getting over the sick part
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: Yeah I saw.
Dec 3, 2020 8:08 PM - Veho: Sucks.
Dec 3, 2020 8:09 PM - Veho: How long is that expected to last?
Dec 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandma used to make this super smelly curry chicken.... I miss her but that smell was bad lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea! Lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully not more than a few days
Dec 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually like 3 days T
Dec 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Om
Dec 3, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be 2 weeks but probably not lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you experience an erection lasting 4 or more hours....
Dec 3, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: Head colds sometimes make me lose the sense of smell and it FUCKING SUCKS.
Dec 3, 2020 8:12 PM - Veho: So I commiserate.
Dec 3, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could turn off and on senses lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:13 PM - Veho: Psi, remember that comedy "Senseless"?
Dec 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dimly lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I would turn off pain...
Dec 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was that the gameshow thing about doing music video stunts or something? lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I pulled a muscle in my back lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah no I was thinking of a youtube thing lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gameshow smell lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senseless_(game_show) < ahhhh
Dec 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TKrrCEf2di0
Dec 3, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senseless
Dec 3, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh a different thing 
Dec 3, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho that movie lost money lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:23 PM - Veho: Citation needed  
Dec 3, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 3, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/2x3hz7jMtt8 the trailer lol
Dec 3, 2020 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: got both g-sync (over hdmi 2.0) and 4k120 working today feels like i got a gpu and tv upgrade for free
Dec 3, 2020 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fCDgtCK
Dec 3, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fy3D1y3_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 3, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4HaxYER
Dec 3, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5000-ryzen-3000-decimate-intel-10th-9th-gen-cpus-in-sales-figure-november/amp/
Dec 3, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Dec 3, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I bet AMD would have sold more but being sold out kind of limits dales
Dec 3, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sales lol
Dec 4, 2020 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/snapdragon_888_fully_unveiled_the_first_with_cortexx1_35_gpu_triple_isp_and_more-amp-46555.php
Dec 4, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/id/wbna3845750
Dec 4, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scitechdaily.com/scientists-reverse-the-aging-clock-restore-age-related-vision-loss-through-epigenetic-reprogramming/
Dec 4, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need this for my pancreas lol
Dec 4, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dualshockers.com/playstation-3-update-december-2020/amp/
Dec 4, 2020 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just updating Blu-ray keys, nothing important otherwise AFAIK
Dec 4, 2020 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't bother fixing any of the hacks or anything so they were able to port stuff over basically instantly lol
Dec 4, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice they're still pushing those kinds of updates though
Dec 4, 2020 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure how many people still use a PS3 as a blu-ray player these days, but hey always good they're still keeping it as a viable option as opposed to just abandoning it lol
Dec 4, 2020 2:53 AM - TomRannd: i do it
Dec 4, 2020 2:58 AM - kenenthk: I can guess most that do are younger kids whos parents are too cheap to buy them anything new cause it still works fine
Dec 4, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You already have a Nintendo....
Dec 4, 2020 3:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt that, it's probably just old people who were used to using little johnny's PS3 for their fancy movies for 15 years or whatever
Dec 4, 2020 3:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The younguns all watch their Nettube and their Youflix and whatever else
Dec 4, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So true lol
Dec 4, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I own like maybe 2-3 BD movies
Dec 4, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everything else is streaming
Dec 4, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Really don't want any physical movies
Dec 4, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waste of space I can fit a metric ton of movies on a 4TB cheapy drive
Dec 4, 2020 3:50 AM - kenenthk: Its a collectors perspective I wouldnt mind starting to collect vinyl in the future
Dec 4, 2020 3:50 AM - kenenthk: Even though i could just digital stream it
Dec 4, 2020 3:53 AM - kenenthk: It is crazy to think that the ps3s 14 years old


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 5, 2020)

Dec 4, 2020 4:02 AM - kenenthk: In other news my magic bullet already died after a whole 2 smoothies
Dec 4, 2020 4:20 AM - Lilith Valentine: I forgot that magic bullet was also a blender for a second there
Dec 4, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 4, 2020 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk has wore out a lot of magic bullets lol
Dec 4, 2020 4:28 AM - kenenthk: Had to steal many from toms coection
Dec 4, 2020 4:29 AM - kenenthk: Collection even
Dec 4, 2020 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hehe
Dec 4, 2020 5:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 4, 2020 5:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You have magic bullets? Are you a magician or "Magical Shoujo" 
Dec 4, 2020 5:02 AM - kenenthk: No sak magic bullet isnt a drug it makes smoothies or pleasures vaginas
Dec 4, 2020 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Personal massage
Dec 4, 2020 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Combination dildo and drink mixer.... The V Max 69K is for you!!! Only 12 easy payments of 39.95!!! *Not intended for use on animals or frozen drinks!!!
Dec 4, 2020 5:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You not selling me nonsense Psi 
Dec 4, 2020 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 4, 2020 6:09 AM - kenenthk: Avoid drugs kids
Dec 4, 2020 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/s9pU25jqbiE
Dec 4, 2020 8:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/YSkdD6S-YRE
Dec 4, 2020 8:49 AM - Veho: https://percolately.com/5g-conspiracy-theorist-wifi-signal/
Dec 4, 2020 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 4, 2020 11:00 AM - Veho: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9013447/Politician-named-Adolf-Hitler-wins-election-Namibia.html
Dec 4, 2020 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/mdzZVVy
Dec 4, 2020 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/gAdee9W
Dec 4, 2020 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/YMKkpLX
Dec 4, 2020 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/k5nJSy6
Dec 4, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp day 2 no taste or smell, I decided to torture myself by making steak and eggs and hash browns for brunch 
Dec 4, 2020 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 4, 2020 4:57 PM - Memoir: No
Dec 4, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: What a waste of steak.
Dec 4, 2020 5:00 PM - Veho: Having that when you still have no taste is a huge missed steak.
Dec 4, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 4, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's what my wife wanted 
Dec 4, 2020 5:06 PM - Veho: She wanted you to suffer.
Dec 4, 2020 5:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom having steak? The rich folk food. 
Dec 4, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: So that Chinese craft landed on the Moon, planted a flag, yoinked some rocks and is on its way back now.
Dec 4, 2020 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: steak can be cheap
Dec 4, 2020 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheap steak can be inedible but I used to be able to get reasonably tender cheap steak and that was good enough for me
Dec 4, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/rwKh2SY
Dec 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: 
Dec 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye cheap steak can be amazing but you have to do more work to get it good lol
Dec 4, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: Do those chemical tenderizers work?
Dec 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Mango pith or some such.
Dec 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Veho: Bromelain.
Dec 4, 2020 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They can Veho but I like them combined with mechanical tenderizing and age
Dec 4, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus slow cooking
Dec 4, 2020 8:22 PM - Veho: How about those thousand spike tenderizers?
Dec 4, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an ancient mallet style my grandpa made in his machine shop
Dec 4, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Brass knuckles of the steak world lol
Dec 4, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those needle ones Veho might help expose the insides to a tenderizer but I am now sure
Dec 4, 2020 8:26 PM - Veho: They chop up the connective tissues in the steak so it's more tender.
Dec 4, 2020 8:27 PM - Veho: I wonder.
Dec 4, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: You tenderize a steak by hitting it and by long slow cooking.
Dec 4, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: Could you stick a crappy steak in a washing machine?  
Dec 4, 2020 8:30 PM - Veho: Ghetto sous vide.
Dec 4, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The mythbusters put a steak in a drier before with a bunch of ball bearings lol
Dec 4, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obliterated the drier and the steak lol
Dec 4, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: https://www.allrecipes.com/article/washing-machine-sous-vide/
Dec 4, 2020 8:33 PM - Veho: Yeah but I'm talking washing machine.
Dec 4, 2020 8:43 PM - Veho: Tumble and cook at a low-ish temperature.
Dec 4, 2020 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/8nyRCwu
Dec 4, 2020 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/sQaVjwJ
Dec 4, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/9XaeCrf use the code "jarred" for a special foot long
Dec 4, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/xSow6bC
Dec 4, 2020 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it certainly made it tender though
Dec 4, 2020 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: but if you want to tenderize a steak just use pineapple
Dec 4, 2020 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: half an hour in pineapple pulp, no more, or you'll obliterate the steak
Dec 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Veho: Bromelain.
Dec 4, 2020 9:55 PM - Veho: It's the enzyme in pineapple that breaks down meat.
Dec 4, 2020 9:56 PM - Veho: I know you have to use raw pineapple for it.
Dec 4, 2020 10:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=la3coK5pq5w 
Dec 4, 2020 10:28 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/BY0d7KwEnns
Dec 4, 2020 11:03 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MWLx_6tnhPU
Dec 4, 2020 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I wonder if back in time pineapple was a meat eating plant and now that enzyme is what's left over
Dec 4, 2020 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Yeah cow testicles are actually pineapples
Dec 4, 2020 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: cocks
Dec 5, 2020 12:56 AM - DinohScene: Someone mentioned male genitalia?
Dec 5, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Cow genitalia
Dec 5, 2020 1:29 AM - Lilith Valentine: Someone me say penis?
Dec 5, 2020 1:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lots of pen-nies 
Dec 5, 2020 3:41 AM - kenenthk: You're a penis


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 6, 2020)

Dec 5, 2020 4:41 AM - aadz93: Bollocks
Dec 5, 2020 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bellend
Dec 5, 2020 6:12 AM - kenenthk: That beyonce comedy special is pretty good
Dec 5, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-12-divers-nazis-enigma-code-machine.amp
Dec 5, 2020 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Glad I'll be able to see a naxi typewriter at the age of 30
Dec 5, 2020 6:17 AM - kenenthk: Nazi
Dec 5, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol type a letter to the high command.... "Stop getting high!!!" Full stop
Dec 5, 2020 6:41 AM - kenenthk: I believe a nazi letter was more like: Only allow the hot Jews to live.
Dec 5, 2020 7:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://electrek.co/2020/12/04/thieves-stole-tesla-batteries-powerwall-return-reward/amp/
Dec 5, 2020 7:14 AM - kenenthk: Lol "It’s always breaking down so enjoy it.”
Dec 5, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://floridanewsheadlines.com/articles/502975/comments/report-16-year-old-at-burial-service-accidentally-shoots-mother-of-florida-teen-killed-by-deputy
Dec 5, 2020 8:56 AM - Veho: Fucking retard.
Dec 5, 2020 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/sqyiYd4iCYY
Dec 5, 2020 10:06 AM - kenenthk: So veho wanna go to Florida with me and do dumb shit in psis hospital
Dec 5, 2020 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ezVib_giTFo
Dec 5, 2020 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk it happens so much here I doubt anyone would notice lol
Dec 5, 2020 10:12 AM - kenenthk: If you try to stop us veho can threaten you with a ban
Dec 5, 2020 10:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/m2eyq9qTOQY
Dec 5, 2020 1:25 PM - Veho: Well we managed to fuck up our electric scooter. Left it in the car in freezing temperatures and the battery, wouldn't you know it, froze.
Dec 5, 2020 1:38 PM - Veho: And a replacement one is _fucking_ expensive.
Dec 5, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5yoVRwk.jpg
Dec 5, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho that sucks
Dec 5, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Move to Florida 
Dec 5, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: (just wants to hang out with Veho) lol
Dec 5, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I was a billionaire I would build like my own small aub division or gates community and have all my friends there lol
Dec 5, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even kenenthk lol
Dec 5, 2020 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom too so he could have no caps internet lol
Dec 5, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someplace close to Disney lol
Dec 5, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a bunch of vacation homes or permanent homes depending on what people wanted
Dec 5, 2020 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/house-passes-bill-federally-decriminalize-marijuana/
Dec 5, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day Metronet will finish their 1gbps fiber construction in my area
Dec 5, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I will have all the internet and no caps!
Dec 5, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day...
Dec 5, 2020 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 5, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We can then share all the files lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would give you access to my files lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Comcrap bill went up to $70 recently, which is how much it'd cost to get Comcasts 1gbps thing for 2 years
Dec 5, 2020 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm so goddamn tempted to upgrade
Dec 5, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I'd have to spend like $100 on a modem that supports that
Dec 5, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I pay like 39.99 for 100/100
Dec 5, 2020 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I kinda don't have $100 for a modem at the moment lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually get like 120/90 or something
Dec 5, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uploads feel a bit slower...
Dec 5, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get 10mbps upload 
Dec 5, 2020 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure what my actual download speed is but I hit 20MBps pretty regularly
Dec 5, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom thats good enough how much do you really need to upload lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay for 200mbps but I do get like 230-250 pretty regularly lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whats that in MB lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 40ish?
Dec 5, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 25 or something?
Dec 5, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still not bad
Dec 5, 2020 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 28.75 apparently lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually limit everything to 15mb/s though lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My ISP probably has turbo or something because I have seen it well over 20MBs lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless like I'm really excited for something lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Caps 
Dec 5, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like when I download Cyberpunk next week I'll probably uncap it for that lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to cap your ISP... Lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day I'll enjoy fast internet with no caps
Dec 5, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...one day...
Dec 5, 2020 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Caps should be illegal
Dec 5, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: They're easier than dynamic throttling.
Dec 5, 2020 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throttling is also the devil
Dec 5, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: ISPs are overselling their capacity and they want to ensure people don't hit the technical limits.
Dec 5, 2020 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they aren't though, Comcast literally proved that by disabling the caps during the early Covid days, saw a 30% increase in usage, and literally nothing changed
Dec 5, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like they are strangling the goose that could lay golden eggs....
Dec 5, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speeds were mostly the same even with the big uptick in usage
Dec 5, 2020 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The cap exists for money, no other reason
Dec 5, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: How much do they charge for going over the cap?
Dec 5, 2020 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $10 every 10GB
Dec 5, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: Okay in that case yes.
Dec 5, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a max of $50 extra a month
Dec 5, 2020 2:31 PM - Veho: I'm not familiar with the data plans.
Dec 5, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then they charge you $50 a month to get uncapped
Dec 5, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, Comcast seemed to change theirs, it's $10 every 50GB now
Dec 5, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if that's like a temporary thing though for "Covid relief" or just new policy though
Dec 5, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: I know mobile providers have "unlimited" data but then cap your speeds when you reach a certain bandwidth.
Dec 5, 2020 2:32 PM - Veho: At least in Europe they do.
Dec 5, 2020 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's pretty much the same in US, yeah
Dec 5, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I can download like 4TB in a week and still 39.99 lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I apparently went over by 150GB in october so my bill went from $70 to $100
Dec 5, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooooo lol
Dec 5, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch
Dec 5, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: Just had cevapi for lunch. Fuck they hit the spot.
Dec 5, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%86evapi
Dec 5, 2020 3:26 PM - aadz93: i got the fiber
Dec 5, 2020 3:27 PM - aadz93: i love 1Gb/s uploads and downloads, dowload speeds be like 15-25MB/S
Dec 5, 2020 3:28 PM - aadz93: torrent a hd movie literally in like 2-3 minutes
Dec 5, 2020 3:28 PM - aadz93: and its cheap!
Dec 5, 2020 4:27 PM - x65943: Looks delicious veho, almost like a gyros or souvlaki
Dec 5, 2020 4:50 PM - Veho: They're a type of kofte, they're made with ground meats.
Dec 5, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: Beef, lamb and/or pork.
Dec 5, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpFblhM-a7Q
Dec 5, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cs8NcO2.mp4
Dec 5, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now thats a stop light
Dec 5, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dewlQhy.jpg
Dec 5, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techuplife.com/best-nvidia-shield-tv-frontend/
Dec 5, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That reset one is pretty great
Dec 5, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 5.99 but its good
Dec 5, 2020 10:45 PM - kenenthk: I have thought about getting a shield dildo for the living room
Dec 5, 2020 10:48 PM - Veho: Shieldo.
Dec 5, 2020 10:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/03/nyregion/mta-overtime-fraud.html
Dec 5, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh boy, can't wait to eat my favorite chips, salt and vinegar, with my dinner tonight!"
Dec 5, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...oh yeah....
Dec 5, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No taste....
Dec 5, 2020 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY'RE JUST REGULAR CHIPS NOW 
Dec 5, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Have you trued to just drink salt and vinegar to see if that works
Dec 5, 2020 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom
Dec 5, 2020 11:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-kemp-call-georgia/2020/12/05/fd8d677c-3721-11eb-8d38-6aea1adb3839_story.html?outputType=amp
Dec 5, 2020 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom NoTastes
Dec 5, 2020 11:42 PM - kenenthk: At least he can still bombadildo
Dec 5, 2020 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 5, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/DOOGEE-announces-the-10-000mAh-plus-S59-Pro-smartphone.508194.0.html
Dec 5, 2020 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited Power!!!
Dec 6, 2020 12:41 AM - shlong: 
Dec 6, 2020 12:42 AM - shlong: site's really slick now, dang
Dec 6, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah! A shlong in the shitbox!
Dec 6, 2020 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 6, 2020 1:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: SE can suck my juicy balls with the downgraded graphics and not updating the engine for the re-release. Same with Koei Tecmo and cutting out voice acting from Atelier games.
Dec 6, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And not giving people who already own the game a discount
Dec 6, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like fuck, "haha pay me $40 more for extra content and a downgrade even though you own the other game!!", that's pretty fucked
Dec 6, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If it weren't on gamepass I probably wouldn't play it, but I've been wanting to see the extra content and stuff and I CBA to use my Switch lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:25 AM - GamerzHell9137: The thing that i really hate about the new version is the lightning
Dec 6, 2020 1:25 AM - GamerzHell9137: like it really kills the mood and i'm not for it
Dec 6, 2020 1:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: it gives me that cheap anime aesthetic and i don't like it
Dec 6, 2020 1:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: + idk why but it runs like ass
Dec 6, 2020 1:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: i know i'm still running on the gtx 960
Dec 6, 2020 1:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: but how the fuck can i still not hit 60 FPS on 1080p
Dec 6, 2020 1:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: meanwhile original ran at 1440p 30 FPS
Dec 6, 2020 1:26 AM - GamerzHell9137: make it make sense
Dec 6, 2020 1:27 AM - GamerzHell9137: and the AA in updated version is so ass
Dec 6, 2020 1:27 AM - GamerzHell9137: DSR doesn't even work in borderless mode like whats with all of this
Dec 6, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Weirdly the 2D mode runs like garbage for me
Dec 6, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is odd given that I'm running a fucking 3080 lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes it can hit 60fps, but more often then not I see it just drop right down to 30
Dec 6, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then ends up looking like juttery ass
Dec 6, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which makes no sense to me
Dec 6, 2020 1:33 AM - GamerzHell9137: If its dropping to 30 from 60 then that's probably tripple buffered vsync
Dec 6, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have vsync disabled though, in both the settings and I disabled in Nvidia control panel just to be sure lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:33 AM - GamerzHell9137: i'm guessing they legit copied the switch code and its just not using the pc power to run it
Dec 6, 2020 1:33 AM - GamerzHell9137: yeah, then its the game's code probably running like its a switch
Dec 6, 2020 1:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: ala emulating it like the switch
Dec 6, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 3D mode runs just fine at 120-144fps lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: not optimized for other devices
Dec 6, 2020 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just shit SE
Dec 6, 2020 1:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: they bunch of hoes
Dec 6, 2020 1:34 AM - GamerzHell9137: kinda annoyed that they didn't port Dragon Quest Builders to steam
Dec 6, 2020 1:35 AM - GamerzHell9137: so i'm waiting for switch emulation to mature to play it
Dec 6, 2020 1:35 AM - GamerzHell9137: i enjoyed it more than the 2nd game, played the vita version but the framedrops are bleh
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I played the Vita version of Builders too lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: but yeah, did SE ever make a good pc port?
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Couldn't get into 2 though
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: like FF15 was horse shit, FF13 was ass
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: think DQB2 was fine on PC
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: but lets be real, ain't a hard game to run
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: big titles always ran like ass
Dec 6, 2020 1:36 AM - GamerzHell9137: FF15 will probably be a mess
Dec 6, 2020 1:37 AM - GamerzHell9137: ohh and i can't upgrade from the 960, all cards until now were just ass, 3070 is just not worth it with 8 GB VRAM, i guess i'll wait for the refresh in a year or two or something and get a mid+ class
Dec 6, 2020 1:38 AM - GamerzHell9137: class card*
Dec 6, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a 6800 ;O;
Dec 6, 2020 1:38 AM - GamerzHell9137: Won't go AMD because OpenGL is ass
Dec 6, 2020 1:38 AM - GamerzHell9137: emulators still haven't swapped to Vulkan
Dec 6, 2020 1:39 AM - GamerzHell9137: but ehh idk about the 6800 for 570 bucks
Dec 6, 2020 1:39 AM - GamerzHell9137: 16 GB VRAM sounds lovely tho
Dec 6, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And does absolutely nothing, as benchmarks have shown ;O;
Dec 6, 2020 1:39 AM - GamerzHell9137: ohh and i finally upgraded all of my parts, only left to do is get a new GPU woop
Dec 6, 2020 1:40 AM - GamerzHell9137: The thing is
Dec 6, 2020 1:40 AM - GamerzHell9137: 8 GB won't be enough for next gen
Dec 6, 2020 1:40 AM - GamerzHell9137: i have bit the bullet with 2 GB when last gen started
Dec 6, 2020 1:40 AM - GamerzHell9137: ate ass a year later
Dec 6, 2020 1:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but who cares? That's literally not for years lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - GamerzHell9137: so yeah, won't gamble at it again, i'd rather have couple of more gigs free than be short on couple
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then we'll have like 5000 series or whatever and cheapo 4000 series
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or probably 6000 series really lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - GamerzHell9137: i mean, next year we'll probably start needing more VRAM
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: By the time it matters at all
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - GamerzHell9137: i don't like getting stuff that's gonna get outdated in a year
Dec 6, 2020 1:41 AM - GamerzHell9137: that's just stupid
Dec 6, 2020 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: Doom Eternal is already showing that it needs more than 8GB
Dec 6, 2020 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: and iirc the last tomb raider game
Dec 6, 2020 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: and shitty Monster Hunter World with its textures for some reason
Dec 6, 2020 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: devs be stupid and can't optimize it
Dec 6, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No it doesn't lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:42 AM - GamerzHell9137: i'd be fine with 12 GB VRAM just to be sure
Dec 6, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: None of those games do lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:43 AM - GamerzHell9137: 8 GB is fine for now but once devs start making next gen games it will probably ask for a bit more
Dec 6, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Really need to get the notion that "recommended specs" = actual usage out lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:43 AM - GamerzHell9137: every gen we had that issue so i don't think we won't have that issue this gen
Dec 6, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure next gen consoles only allocate 8GB of their 16 for GPU at this point lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:44 AM - GamerzHell9137: there's a huge FPS drop playing Doom Eternal on a 3070 vs 2080 Ti because of the VRAM
Dec 6, 2020 1:44 AM - GamerzHell9137: need myself a next gen card so it lasts for 5 years
Dec 6, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Huge"?
Dec 6, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most benchmarks I've seen it's like 3-4%
Dec 6, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:45 AM - GamerzHell9137: but not that it costs like a kidney
Dec 6, 2020 1:45 AM - GamerzHell9137: lemme find the graph
Dec 6, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy my old 1070 
Dec 6, 2020 1:46 AM - GamerzHell9137: https://imgur.com/a/eAY7Wzv
Dec 6, 2020 1:47 AM - GamerzHell9137: for 150 bucks? sure lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:47 AM - GamerzHell9137: actually wait
Dec 6, 2020 1:47 AM - GamerzHell9137: didn't the 1070 kinda suck LOL
Dec 6, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...no? Lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:48 AM - GamerzHell9137: i remember wanting to go 1070 Ti or 1660 Super and then 2070 Super lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was able to do 1080p max settings on everything up until about last year lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thing was a beast for only $350 or whatever lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:49 AM - GamerzHell9137: neat~
Dec 6, 2020 1:49 AM - GamerzHell9137: i'm willing to invest 600 for a mid+ range card
Dec 6, 2020 1:49 AM - GamerzHell9137: so im waiting for that
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://people.com/tv/kathie-lee-gifford-on-the-moment-bill-cosby-tried-to-kiss-her/?amp=true
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - GamerzHell9137: i guess 3070 Ti might be the sweetspot
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - GamerzHell9137: (for me)
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - GamerzHell9137: 3060 Ti is looking good ngl
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - GamerzHell9137: i see no point on getting the 3070 tbh
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually I'll upgrade my 3600 and my potato B450 mobo
Dec 6, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just go for B550 and 5600, assuming AMD releases a cheaper 5600 that you can easily OC to match the 5600x ;O;
Dec 6, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like my mobo but I want a 5800X
Dec 6, 2020 1:51 AM - kenenthk: 7:47 PM - GamerzHell9137: didn't the 1070 kinda suck LOL < Uremum kinda sucked ;O
Dec 6, 2020 1:52 AM - GamerzHell9137: I'd just wait for the 6000 series if i was in your place
Dec 6, 2020 1:52 AM - GamerzHell9137: CPU releases are really fast
Dec 6, 2020 1:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, 6000 will use DDR5 and I don't wanna buy new RAM
Dec 6, 2020 1:52 AM - GamerzHell9137: dont wanna alpha test DDR5?
Dec 6, 2020 1:52 AM - GamerzHell9137: 3600 is fine for now
Dec 6, 2020 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahh once I get the 5800X I feel like it will do all my emulations
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure as shit don't wanna spend like $200 for same capacity as I have no lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: only if you wanna play at 144 FPS
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: ohhh yeah, pricing
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is what I'm doing 
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom once I get my new chip I send you my 2700X lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: got a 144 Hz screen couple of weeks ago
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: now i see what's up lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shits fancy 
Dec 6, 2020 1:53 AM - GamerzHell9137: tho tbh after like 100Hz i don't see much of a difference
Dec 6, 2020 1:54 AM - GamerzHell9137: only in input i see the difference
Dec 6, 2020 1:54 AM - GamerzHell9137: but going to 30 FPS now is just terrible lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: About 120hz is max I can notice visibly
Dec 6, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My eyes are old 60Hz senior citizen race!!!
Dec 6, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: After that it's not very noticeable, though I do feel a difference to a certain point
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - kenenthk: I enjoy my upscaling 4k 47" tv at 30hz
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why I won't bother with 4k until I can get cheapo 144hz 4k monitor lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - GamerzHell9137: I'm sticking to 1080p
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I should swap to 1440p, but ehhh might as well just wait
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - GamerzHell9137: and just DSR the shit out of it
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - GamerzHell9137: got myself an AOC 24G2U by the wya
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what I've been doing, DSR stuff to 4k lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K is super nice for monitors though
Dec 6, 2020 1:55 AM - GamerzHell9137: i see no reason to get anything else tbh
Dec 6, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a cheapo Viewsonic a year or two ago
Dec 6, 2020 1:56 AM - kenenthk: TVs really arent bad for pc displays now days
Dec 6, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JK6XMSN/ < Yeaaah this one
Dec 6, 2020 1:56 AM - GamerzHell9137: ooo blue light filter
Dec 6, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Think I paid like $160 or something at the time, which was killer for a 144hz panel, even though it is TN
Dec 6, 2020 1:56 AM - GamerzHell9137: got that on my glasses, good shit
Dec 6, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-U28E590D-28-Inch-LED-Lit-Monitor/dp/B00YD3DBOC
Dec 6, 2020 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got that one
Dec 6, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But color reproductions are good, once you tune it, and 1ms response time has very little ghosting
Dec 6, 2020 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So overall good cheapo 144hz lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:58 AM - GamerzHell9137: i checked Hardware Unboxed reviews
Dec 6, 2020 1:59 AM - GamerzHell9137: the AOC is IPS, has best motion blur reduction, 1ms delay and FreeSync and GSync compatible
Dec 6, 2020 1:59 AM - GamerzHell9137: so i was like sure lol
Dec 6, 2020 2:15 AM - GamerzHell9137: Can't wait for Sega next gen games
Dec 6, 2020 2:16 AM - GamerzHell9137: they games are lightweight and good looking even if they are 10 years old
Dec 6, 2020 2:16 AM - shlong:  hey tom
Dec 6, 2020 2:17 AM - shlong: i'd change my name but then no one would recognise me when i cryptid into the shoutbox once every 7 years
Dec 6, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/P8tWpmG
Dec 6, 2020 2:19 AM - GamerzHell9137: hey shlong, i remember your pfp
Dec 6, 2020 2:21 AM - shlong: i recognise your name i think
Dec 6, 2020 2:39 AM - kenenthk: You would recognize shlong 
Dec 6, 2020 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/myiG53q_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 6, 2020 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2C3eNp6
Dec 6, 2020 2:59 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00X5RV14Y/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlC_iJeZFb2GE2TMS
Dec 6, 2020 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Tempting
Dec 6, 2020 3:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aB_od3xp4_4 
Dec 6, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/1Cz6eKR


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 7, 2020)

Dec 6, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/URz-RYEOaig
Dec 6, 2020 5:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/work/0Doi7OF
Dec 6, 2020 5:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 6, 2020 5:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bad chicken
Dec 6, 2020 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/work/10uV6tM
Dec 6, 2020 6:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: get the anker that has usb-c instead ken
Dec 6, 2020 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Game pass on shields workung okay
Dec 6, 2020 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/enBsb3A_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 6, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2019/02/13/man-in-dog-costume-filmed-himself-having-sex-with-siberian-husky-deputies/
Dec 6, 2020 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2019/10/07/florida-man-arrested-for-trying-to-get-alligator-drunk/
Dec 6, 2020 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: wait that's a crime?
Dec 6, 2020 10:58 AM - Veho: Animal abuse.
Dec 6, 2020 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: not that one, Veho
Dec 6, 2020 12:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Dec 6, 2020 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they did it doggy style...
Dec 6, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Furies lol
Dec 6, 2020 1:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J0Ok0nH.mp4
Dec 6, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/60waIM6
Dec 6, 2020 2:17 PM - Veho: Ew.
Dec 6, 2020 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just kefir, perfectly normal
Dec 6, 2020 3:00 PM - Veho: No.
Dec 6, 2020 3:02 PM - Veho: That's not kefir.
Dec 6, 2020 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, when you think about it, soured milk is really just yogurt
Dec 6, 2020 3:38 PM - Veho: Soured milk doesn't turn slimy and gelatinous like that. There's some fuckery afoot.
Dec 6, 2020 3:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YF8Xkbj.jpg
Dec 6, 2020 3:41 PM - Akis: Hello guys..
Dec 6, 2020 3:45 PM - Akis: Hello..
Dec 6, 2020 4:02 PM - DinohScene: Hi!
Dec 6, 2020 4:07 PM - Akis: May I ask a question please?
Dec 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Akis: Is this the right place to ask s question about Pokemon mystery dungeon dx?
Dec 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Akis: A*
Dec 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not the shitbox, no. Make a thread in the relevant section, you'll likely get an answer there
Dec 6, 2020 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/switch-games-content.283/ <
Dec 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can also try the Ask section, as well
Dec 6, 2020 4:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/ask/switch-console-games-questions/ <
Dec 6, 2020 4:14 PM - DinohScene: ↑ this, the shoutbox will likely give you shit answers
Dec 6, 2020 4:15 PM - Veho: I resent that, Dinoh. The shoutbox will likely just ignore the question.
Dec 6, 2020 4:26 PM - DinohScene: or it gets ignored, depending on who is in the shoutbox
Dec 6, 2020 4:26 PM - Akis: Thanks sir...
Dec 6, 2020 4:26 PM - DinohScene: : D
Dec 6, 2020 4:26 PM - DinohScene: Gosh I forgot how ugly emotes where...
Dec 6, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
Dec 6, 2020 4:29 PM - DinohScene: FLIP IT AGAIN!!!!
Dec 6, 2020 4:29 PM - Veho: ┬─┬ノ( º _ ºノ)
Dec 6, 2020 4:29 PM - DinohScene: huraaay
Dec 6, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokemon Sex Dungeon?
Dec 6, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta whip em all!!!
Dec 6, 2020 5:07 PM - Lilith Valentine: ╯°Д°)╯︵/(.□ . \)
Dec 6, 2020 5:08 PM - Lilith Valentine: You know what, I want that dungeon
Dec 6, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pikachu used expand dong it was super effective!!!
Dec 6, 2020 5:13 PM - Veho: I've seen enough Pokemon hentai to know where this is going.
Dec 6, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diglet used Bill Cosby
Dec 6, 2020 5:20 PM - Veho: https://images-cdn.9gag.com/photo/6122598_700b.jpg
Dec 6, 2020 5:20 PM - Veho: Sleep powder, harden, pound.
Dec 6, 2020 5:20 PM - Veho: The Bill Cosby build.
Dec 6, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NiegW86
Dec 6, 2020 5:35 PM - Veho: I'MA FIRIN MAH LAZOR
Dec 6, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: https://memestatic.fjcdn.com/pictures/Destitute+unruly+dove_285516_8028033.jpg
Dec 6, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EYiSWcz
Dec 6, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: Yes.
Dec 6, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0qrj9G5
Dec 6, 2020 6:23 PM - Veho: Cool.
Dec 6, 2020 6:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6rQ2B8Z.gif
Dec 6, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tbD4W81.jpg
Dec 6, 2020 8:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mCMRPCG.jpg
Dec 6, 2020 9:34 PM - kenenthk: Stop trying to have sex with pikachue psi
Dec 6, 2020 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 6, 2020 9:57 PM - Veho: Never!
Dec 6, 2020 9:57 PM - Veho: The electricity makes his dick all tingly.
Dec 6, 2020 10:19 PM - kenenthk: He told me thats what a virgin feels like
Dec 6, 2020 10:22 PM - kenenthk: I was once an innocent mouse that shot electricity out of my cheeks now I'm out for vengance on the one who took my pikaginity
Dec 6, 2020 11:17 PM - kenenthk: I got ramune soda and its eh
Dec 7, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WflpmBH
Dec 7, 2020 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pikachu use thunder ass clap!!!!
Dec 7, 2020 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IFc0NIO kind of like that but with more tears and Pikachu....
Dec 7, 2020 12:28 AM - kenenthk: No psi thats how interracial babies are made
Dec 7, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 7, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NTmj9TL_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 7, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 7, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Day 4 of no taste/smell, it's so depressing i
Dec 7, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I made brownies for my wife last night, can't enjoy them
Dec 7, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 7, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Well did you add weed?
Dec 7, 2020 12:59 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/1OJ7aW3Df5U
Dec 7, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pMlRjz8
Dec 7, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Add smelling salts
Dec 7, 2020 1:34 AM - kenenthk: I could actually go for some brownies
Dec 7, 2020 1:37 AM - kenenthk: But have no piwdered sugar ju sd t the normal kind
Dec 7, 2020 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use your magic bullet make your own powdered sugar


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 8, 2020)

Dec 7, 2020 4:14 AM - kenenthk: I could use coco packets but i just have the kind with marshmellows in them but it might be better
Dec 7, 2020 4:16 AM - kenenthk: No vanilla extract either
Dec 7, 2020 5:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need powdered sugar to make brownies
Dec 7, 2020 5:21 AM - kenenthk: I knew yall were a bunch of special  brownie experts
Dec 7, 2020 9:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: Yo tom
Dec 7, 2020 9:14 AM - GamerzHell9137: DQXIS can be somewhat look decent with custom settings
Dec 7, 2020 9:15 AM - GamerzHell9137: All you gotta do is force the hell out of UnrealEngine4 settings lol
Dec 7, 2020 9:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/Bgzzb8X
Dec 7, 2020 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/C1kDuGa
Dec 7, 2020 12:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tweaktown.com/news/76600/intel-core-i9-11900k-spotted-on-new-benchmark-and-yep-still-14nm/amp.html
Dec 7, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: force always works
Dec 7, 2020 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Dec 7, 2020 12:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AhxAIdv.gifv
Dec 7, 2020 12:39 PM - kenenthk: Ikr thats why you still have a pulse i force myself back  I keed I keed 
Dec 7, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: I don't get why people don't like me I'm a nice guy
Dec 7, 2020 1:03 PM - DinohScene: I used to be nice, but I took a depression to the heart
Dec 7, 2020 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: new keyboard GET! https://www.dropbox.com/s/86ukrw47vnrdzjn/20201207_142222.jpg?dl=0
Dec 7, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: I also often lie
Dec 7, 2020 2:37 PM - BobTheCubeBeing: hello!
Dec 7, 2020 2:51 PM - Flame: fuck off ken
Dec 7, 2020 2:53 PM - kenenthk: I love you too
Dec 7, 2020 2:53 PM - Coto: DinohScene: to me, people who's undergone depression and endured it, are worthwhile human beings.
Dec 7, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: If you've never been depressed you've never lived
Dec 7, 2020 2:55 PM - Coto: also hi, nice to see you around, how much time has passed since we talked? 7 years? LOL
Dec 7, 2020 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Way to go snagajob send me a job notification 2 minutes later this job has been removed from the listing
Dec 7, 2020 3:04 PM - Coto: This song represents (to me) somebody facing their own demons: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9vjMuSmK2U
Dec 7, 2020 3:07 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1250176
Dec 7, 2020 3:32 PM - DinohScene: Coto! didn't expect you in the shoutbox
Dec 7, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: Coto!
Dec 7, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Chugging 30oz of coffee wasnt my best idea
Dec 7, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: I don't know what an Oz is so I can't say.
Dec 7, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Ounces
Dec 7, 2020 3:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like almost a liter I think
Dec 7, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: The label says 887ml
Dec 7, 2020 3:52 PM - Veho: Okay yeah that's a lot.
Dec 7, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Yet I still feel tired
Dec 7, 2020 3:56 PM - kenenthk: How does Europe measure
Dec 7, 2020 3:56 PM - DinohScene: metric
Dec 7, 2020 3:57 PM - Coto: hi guys. Keep GBATemp awesome
Dec 7, 2020 3:59 PM - DinohScene: all day any day
Dec 7, 2020 3:59 PM - DinohScene: : D
Dec 7, 2020 3:59 PM - kenenthk: So 30oz would be like a pint and a half
Dec 7, 2020 4:00 PM - DinohScene: I only drink pint sized spirits straight from the bottle
Dec 7, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: I've only been trying to drink flavored water but my meth addicted neighbors kept me up all night with their moans and random bangs on the wall usual routine
Dec 7, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: I did try some alright Japanese soda from the store though
Dec 7, 2020 4:10 PM - DinohScene: am I glad mine is deaf and demented
Dec 7, 2020 4:11 PM - kenenthk: The only reason I'm not calling police is because they have yet to call them on me
Dec 7, 2020 4:12 PM - DinohScene: how much is the rent?
Dec 7, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Its income based so it works on how much you make
Dec 7, 2020 4:14 PM - DinohScene: you poor sod
Dec 7, 2020 4:14 PM - DinohScene: you poor poor sod :c
Dec 7, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: Its actually pretty decent area everything i need is in walking distance
Dec 7, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: And have plenty of space for my stuff living alone its comfortable
Dec 7, 2020 4:16 PM - DinohScene: pretty decent for me would be no neighbours within 500m
Dec 7, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: You could dig a hole 400m and expand it with cement and extension cords
Dec 7, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: 500
Dec 7, 2020 4:18 PM - kenenthk: If i was rich I'd love a bunker home actually
Dec 7, 2020 4:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/woXTjg1.jpg
Dec 7, 2020 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Its werid but for some people coffee actually helps them sleep
Dec 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: People with ADHD.
Dec 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: Stimulants help calm them down.
Dec 7, 2020 4:23 PM - Veho: Up to a point.
Dec 7, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: There is a caffeine crash also
Dec 7, 2020 4:26 PM - DinohScene: Sorry ken, I'm not part of the rat people
Dec 7, 2020 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Just cover the rats with left over cement
Dec 7, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Some underground homes are actually beautiful
Dec 7, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: Others are fucking holes in the ground.
Dec 7, 2020 4:30 PM - DinohScene: ^ that
Dec 7, 2020 4:34 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: what is that fan sound in my switch?
Dec 7, 2020 4:34 PM - DinohScene: the fan
Dec 7, 2020 4:34 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: its coming from the screen
Dec 7, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Its about to blow up
Dec 7, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Toss it out the window asap
Dec 7, 2020 4:35 PM - DinohScene: shut it down and send it to me
Dec 7, 2020 4:35 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: no it only makes that sound when its on
Dec 7, 2020 4:35 PM - DinohScene: I am a licensed person to take care of e-rubbish
Dec 7, 2020 4:36 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: ok now i think it going to blow up because it getting louder
Dec 7, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: If only more fans worked by being on
Dec 7, 2020 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Is it under warranty
Dec 7, 2020 4:38 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: oh whats that sparking thing in it?
Dec 7, 2020 4:39 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: hello?
Dec 7, 2020 4:39 PM - kenenthk: Is the system under warranty
Dec 7, 2020 4:40 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: idk
Dec 7, 2020 4:40 PM - kenenthk: How long have you had it
Dec 7, 2020 4:40 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: idk
Dec 7, 2020 4:41 PM - kenenthk: You dony know how long you owned something
Dec 7, 2020 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section, no one here will bother to actually help
Dec 7, 2020 4:41 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: my switch is sparking
Dec 7, 2020 4:41 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: what do i do?
Dec 7, 2020 4:42 PM - kenenthk: What tom said
Dec 7, 2020 4:42 PM - DinohScene: what tom said
Dec 7, 2020 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Or call Nintendo find out if its under warranty to see if they can repair your sparking switch
Dec 7, 2020 4:43 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: how do i make a forum?
Dec 7, 2020 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Dudes gotta be trolling 
Dec 7, 2020 4:45 PM - DinohScene: which is why the shoutbox isn't helping him :')
Dec 7, 2020 4:45 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: srsly how do i make a forum? im new
Dec 7, 2020 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Well if you wanna know you buy a domain get hosting download which forum system you want  localhost set up and go from there
Dec 7, 2020 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Phpbb is easiest for most or i could recommend good remotely hosted forums
Dec 7, 2020 4:47 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: 1
Dec 7, 2020 4:47 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: 2
Dec 7, 2020 4:47 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: theres two of me lel
Dec 7, 2020 4:47 PM - kenenthk: I do recommend hiring a good designer which can go from $200+
Dec 7, 2020 4:48 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: my switch is about to explode
Dec 7, 2020 4:49 PM - Flame: i hope it does
Dec 7, 2020 4:49 PM - Flame: ;O;
Dec 7, 2020 4:49 PM - DinohScene: modbox!
Dec 7, 2020 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Try putting it really close to your face as it gets extremely hot and whisper pls dont go b00m
Dec 7, 2020 4:50 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: 1 second until it explodes
Dec 7, 2020 4:52 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: i survived
Dec 7, 2020 4:56 PM - Flame: I said upside down
Dec 7, 2020 4:56 PM - Flame: You're turning me
Dec 7, 2020 4:56 PM - Flame: You're giving love instinctively
Dec 7, 2020 4:56 PM - Flame: Around and round you're turning me
Dec 7, 2020 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Stop cheating on me you filth 
Dec 7, 2020 4:59 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: my freezer is -6 degrees f
Dec 7, 2020 5:00 PM - DinohScene: you're -6f
Dec 7, 2020 5:02 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: yes i am
Dec 7, 2020 5:02 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: because im sensitive to the cold
Dec 7, 2020 5:04 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: now ima play super mario world with cheats
Dec 7, 2020 5:04 PM - DinohScene: your mum just told me it's bedtime
Dec 7, 2020 5:05 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: its 9 in the morning
Dec 7, 2020 5:06 PM - DinohScene: lucky bastard, wish it was 9 am for me
Dec 7, 2020 5:06 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: the start theme in super mario world is cool
Dec 7, 2020 5:07 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: im at the forest of illusion
Dec 7, 2020 5:08 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: yay invincible and debug mode so now i can ZOOM to the end of the level
Dec 7, 2020 5:12 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: yay infinity lifes
Dec 7, 2020 5:14 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: MY MUSHROOM
Dec 7, 2020 5:25 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: roses are red violates are blue... why is there cheerios in my trail mix???
Dec 7, 2020 5:28 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: hello?
Dec 7, 2020 5:33 PM - kenenthk: Is it done yet
Dec 7, 2020 5:36 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: did everyone die?
Dec 7, 2020 5:36 PM - Upsidedownwindows7: die*
Dec 7, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-55209763
Dec 7, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: Well fuck.
Dec 7, 2020 9:17 PM - Ericthegreat: >.>
Dec 7, 2020 9:18 PM - Ericthegreat: Veho, what did you do
Dec 7, 2020 9:18 PM - Ericthegreat: we just got the fucking vaccine for the current one
Dec 7, 2020 9:45 PM - T-hug: The end is nigh
Dec 7, 2020 9:55 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah it is.
Dec 7, 2020 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLER7MQm4k
Dec 7, 2020 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFba_31veCI
Dec 7, 2020 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/food/comments/k86vue/homemade_lobster_soup/?%24deep_link=true&correlation_id=3147fe53-bd5e-4018-a12f-15f2f709abdd&ref=email_digest&ref_campaign=email_digest&ref_source=email&%243p=e_as&%24original_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.reddit.com%2Fr%2Ffood%2Fcomments%2Fk86vue%2Fhomemade_lobster_soup%2F%3F%24deep_link%3Dtrue%26correlation_id%3D3147fe53-bd5e-4018-a12f-15f2f709abdd%26ref%3De
Dec 8, 2020 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.nine.com.au/article/d99ab3d9-d0f3-4772-8371-97d00d13a4cc


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 9, 2020)

Dec 8, 2020 5:39 AM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/gta-grand-theft-auto-fan-recreates-protagonists-next-gen-graphics/
Dec 8, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: They went with something reasonable, "Dominic" is at least an existing human name.
Dec 8, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: It wasn't "the first 100 parents to name their kid 'Domino's Extra Thicc Meat Lover's Extravaganza' will win a 20% off coupon" or something.
Dec 8, 2020 9:07 AM - Veho: "Dad, why is my sister called Khaleesi?" "Because we were retards. Why do you ask, Domino's None Pizza Left Beef?"
Dec 8, 2020 9:32 AM - kenenthk: Go to bed veho
Dec 8, 2020 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 8, 2020 10:28 AM - kenenthk: How come when i tap on the temp reviews image it takes me to the categoty instad of whats being displayed
Dec 8, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: Because you suck.
Dec 8, 2020 10:48 AM - Veho: Have you tried _clicking_ on it instead of tapping?
Dec 8, 2020 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i always have that issue too
Dec 8, 2020 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: the "observer" thing just links to the review center page
Dec 8, 2020 11:44 AM - kenenthk: No veho only old people click its all about tapping now 
Dec 8, 2020 11:45 AM - kenenthk: Adam sandler 2021 Tap 
Dec 8, 2020 11:48 AM - Veho: Well there's your problem. Inferior peasant OS.
Dec 8, 2020 11:49 AM - kenenthk: My phone can out do your pc 
Dec 8, 2020 11:53 AM - Veho: Maybe if I turned my PC off.
Dec 8, 2020 11:54 AM - kenenthk: I believe in green energy
Dec 8, 2020 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Can we just blame shaun
Dec 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...surprise surprise, AMDs "3090 KILLER!!!" 6900xt...is still slower than the 3090 lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Matches in some cases, but it's very few cases lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's still pretty good for $500 cheaper I guess, but then you miss out on all the nice Nvidia features lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has super awful ray tracing support, sometimes worse than the 3080, too lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:21 PM - Arras: it's pretty much first gen ray tracing so that shouldn't be a surprise
Dec 8, 2020 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like at least its competitive? Like when is the last time AMD eon any benchmarks? Lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, super competitive for sure, if you don't care about ray tracing and workstation use that much it's a great value
Dec 8, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I almost feel like RTX could have used a bit more time in the oven lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like the 2080 Ti was the only card in that gen if you even wanted to play with RTX 
Dec 8, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far the only game I've actually played a lot of that has had RTX was Watch Dogs Legions, and I wasn't wowed at all by it lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly Cyberpunk 2077 has really good ray tracing, if reviews are to be believed, so maybe that will, but ehhhh
Dec 8, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I tried like Control and Quake and meh lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was cool for like a minute
Dec 8, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost gimmick level to be honest
Dec 8, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe at like 3 times the current performance?
Dec 8, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like more rays
Dec 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More performance in general would be good, too, cuz the performance hit with RT is pretty awful for what you get now lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Cyberpunk 2077, supposedly setting RT to max the game will go from comfortable 100fps to like...45-60 lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's just
Dec 8, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unacceptable
Dec 8, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah like my 2080 Ti I feel like I would just turn off RT
Dec 8, 2020 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And even if you enable DLSS it's still barely 60fps lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At 1080¶?
Dec 8, 2020 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With RT and everything yeah lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though if you enable like...the "ultra performance" thing for DLSS it's a bit better
Dec 8, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 80fps or something
Dec 8, 2020 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh the BIOS for 5000s finally dropped for my mobo so now I need to try and order one of those
Dec 8, 2020 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good luck lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its Beta so I might wait let everything settle
Dec 8, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Besides it's not like my 2700X is horrit
Dec 8, 2020 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should start trying to buy one anyways, given how low stock they are lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Horrible even
Dec 8, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AMD-Ryzen-5800X-16-Thread-Processor/dp/B0815XFSGK/ref=mp_s_a_1_13?dchild=1&keywords=5800x+amd+cpu&qid=1607439090&sprefix=5800x&sr=8-13
Dec 8, 2020 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 700 bucks lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might wait for a price drop too
Dec 8, 2020 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I heard a rumour might drop 50-100 bucks after Christmas
Dec 8, 2020 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, if they go and release "XT" versions lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:56 PM - Flame: where did you hear that "rumour" psionic?
Dec 8, 2020 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Obe of the tech youtube peoples lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One might have been Jayz
Dec 8, 2020 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or those Australians lol
Dec 8, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course that was probably based on Intels new silicon....
Dec 8, 2020 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 14nm again lol
Dec 8, 2020 3:00 PM - Flame: lol
Dec 8, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well we knew Rocket Lake was 14nm lol
Dec 8, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alder Lake is the more interesting thing, 10nm and the "big little" cores
Dec 8, 2020 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's supposed to be like Q4 2021 or something
Dec 8, 2020 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think that'll be the one that introduces DDR5 to consumers, too 
Dec 8, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vIkT3E8.mp4
Dec 8, 2020 3:48 PM - Veho: "Just one, please."
Dec 8, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to get one to go please... Lol
Dec 8, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear officer it was only one drink....
Dec 8, 2020 5:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iKcsT25.mp4
Dec 8, 2020 5:20 PM - TomRannd: people are very creative
Dec 8, 2020 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/07/us/chuck-yeager-death/index.html
Dec 8, 2020 5:32 PM - Veho: RIP Chuck.
Dec 8, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/asrock-m2-graphics-card
Dec 8, 2020 5:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DYNdWl3.mp4
Dec 8, 2020 6:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol oops
Dec 8, 2020 8:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8yqtt0I.mp4
Dec 8, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xkp96LDM0Ac
Dec 8, 2020 8:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdCvwmebWN0
Dec 8, 2020 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/giant-pound-goldfish-found-south-carolina-lake/story?id=74600681
Dec 8, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gizmochina.com/2020/12/07/xiaomi-and-redmi-two-flagships-each-snapdragon-888-2021/
Dec 8, 2020 11:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tits.
Dec 8, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Boobs
Dec 8, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1250333
Dec 9, 2020 12:21 AM - Flame: 
Dec 9, 2020 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame came for boobs and was not disappointed lol
Dec 9, 2020 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://liliputing.com/2020/12/nintendo-games-watch-hacking-scene-brings-pokemon-chip-8-and-more-to-the-50-handheld.html?amp
Dec 9, 2020 2:10 AM - Lilith Valentine: I have boobs
Dec 9, 2020 2:13 AM - Seliph: Every time I make a post I take like a minute or two to write it and then I keep going back to it so I can edit it like every 5 minutes
Dec 9, 2020 2:13 AM - Seliph: it's a problem
Dec 9, 2020 2:19 AM - ChristineCat: Hello all
Dec 9, 2020 2:20 AM - ChristineCat: Wonder if anyone can help with modding a wii
Dec 9, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just add some stickers 
Dec 9, 2020 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or search here for Xflak or Xflack can't remember lol
Dec 9, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He has a great guide and files to do it
Dec 9, 2020 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: letter bomb it
Dec 9, 2020 2:34 AM - wolffangalchemist: someone buy my stuff off ebay
Dec 9, 2020 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I made some dude drive 20 miles just to drop off $50 worth of food yay instacart
Dec 9, 2020 3:07 AM - wolffangalchemist: last year i accedentally ordered what i didn't realise was $80 worth of chick fil a.
Dec 9, 2020 3:08 AM - wolffangalchemist: i had chick fil a sandwiches for about 4 days.
Dec 9, 2020 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1OJ7aW3Df5U
Dec 9, 2020 3:10 AM - wolffangalchemist: lol that's great
Dec 9, 2020 3:18 AM - kenenthk: $80 only got you 4 chicken sandwhiches?
Dec 9, 2020 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Better have had Gordon ramsays fucking ass in the kitchen making them
Dec 9, 2020 3:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: aliens


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 10, 2020)

Dec 9, 2020 4:27 AM - wolffangalchemist: it was more than that. it was like 8 or 9 and some fries.
Dec 9, 2020 4:27 AM - wolffangalchemist: i was very intoxicated.
Dec 9, 2020 4:29 AM - wolffangalchemist: was a lunch and dinnet sort of deal
Dec 9, 2020 4:30 AM - wolffangalchemist: dinner*
Dec 9, 2020 4:31 AM - wolffangalchemist: moral of the story don't drink and doordash
Dec 9, 2020 7:53 AM - elk1007: Come watch my twitch channel
Dec 9, 2020 7:54 AM - elk1007: https://www.twitch.tv/elk1007
Dec 9, 2020 8:47 AM - DinohScene: What do you stream?
Dec 9, 2020 11:47 AM - kenenthk: Him pooping
Dec 9, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TjBcnHT.png
Dec 9, 2020 2:41 PM - kenenthk: Watch me poop know I'm health
Dec 9, 2020 2:55 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/08/business/nightcap-airpods-max-restaurant-closures/index.html
Dec 9, 2020 3:06 PM - Veho: Sony's new wireless headphones cost $20.
Dec 9, 2020 3:12 PM - Veho: So fuck that noise.
Dec 9, 2020 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: $20 wireless headphones are trash
Dec 9, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can just about get some decent wired earbuds for that money not much more
Dec 9, 2020 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: $50 for some decent wireless ones
Dec 9, 2020 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: so why are they called airpods if they aren't pods?
Dec 9, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: Because marketing.
Dec 9, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: You're right, I was thinking of another model. Wireless headphones are $50 and I bet I wouldn't care about the difference in sound.
Dec 9, 2020 3:30 PM - bent98: whats the best CFW to run on switch and is there a video tutorial? Looks liwk my switch is from pre july 2018 so i am good to mod
Dec 9, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDRZX110-BLK-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B00NJ2M33I/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=sony+headphones&qid=1607531516&s=electronics&sprefix=sony+head&sr=1-6
Dec 9, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im happy with these lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:34 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079JD7F7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlC_cYp0FbK92MZY3 i might buy this
Dec 9, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: Yeah I'm thinking of buying those Psi, they're on sale at the moment.
Dec 9, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: Just for Youtube.
Dec 9, 2020 4:36 PM - Veho: The Sony store is having a sale and I need a basic pair of headphones.
Dec 9, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/products/gaming-audio/pro-x-wireless-headset.981-000906.html < I got these 
Dec 9, 2020 4:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 10 bucks they are surprisingly nice
Dec 9, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking hate them because the volume knob hits my headrest and turns the volume up and down all the time when I lean back 
Dec 9, 2020 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey free is free ;O;
Dec 9, 2020 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom that guy looks gay.... Lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cheap Sony ones I keep on my night stand here next to me for my phone or shield TV control they work great
Dec 9, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PC gets my Hyper Cloud X or what ever headphones lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a plethora of wireless earbuds
Dec 9, 2020 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I used a Hyper X headset for a bit as well
Dec 9, 2020 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does charging get to be a pain?
Dec 9, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I don't really use them often TBH lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And most of the ones I have will last like 3-4 hours on a single charge before I have to put them back in a case
Dec 9, 2020 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I almost never use them for that long lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just cant imagine them lasting all day on a charge?
Dec 9, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh 3-4 is good
Dec 9, 2020 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah definitely not with constant use, but if you take like little hour or two breaks in between yeah sure
Dec 9, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats like 2
Dec 9, 2020 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2-4 hours longer than I could use them 
Dec 9, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In ear buds are physical pain for me
Dec 9, 2020 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta find the right ones 
Dec 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some Apple ones here wired but ooowww
Dec 9, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I hate Apple's headphones, very uncomfortable to me
Dec 9, 2020 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They came with my iPod classic lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had some other earbuds wired ones never found ones I liked
Dec 9, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually end up giving them to my step daughter lol
Dec 9, 2020 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If porn is anything to go by that's not the only thing you give your step daughter 
Dec 9, 2020 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't tell if my taste/smell is slowly coming back or if my brain is just like tricking me into thinking it is lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I'm making some bbq pulled chicken and when I take a big sniff over the crockpot I kinda think I can smell BBQ a little?
Dec 9, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's not as much as I should be smelling it, and then I didn't really taste my lunch I don't think lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It might be some time
Dec 9, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought my Shield's hard drive was dying.... It is not
Dec 9, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had some software installed apparently it was causing some massive conflict
Dec 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what you get for installing all those "TOTALLY FREE PORN GAMES"
Dec 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uninstalled it and wow like new lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I suspect it was an app called send files
Dec 9, 2020 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It did a pop up while I was watching Netflix so put two amd two together... All better now lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty sure I'm gonna need to reapply thermal paste to my Shield TV again lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doing that super high fan rampup during buttfuck nothing 1080p streaming lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: Maybe it's trying to run away.
Dec 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: Achieve liftoff.
Dec 9, 2020 5:21 PM - Veho: "This shit is boring, I'm outta here."
Dec 9, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been watching Forged in Fire ;O;
Dec 9, 2020 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forged_in_Fire_(TV_series) < Blacksmithing am interest
Dec 9, 2020 5:22 PM - Veho: Will you keel?
Dec 9, 2020 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a neat show
Dec 9, 2020 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the lotto thats something I would probably do
Dec 9, 2020 5:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not professionally of course just my own knives and kitchen stuff lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandfather made some stuff I still use
Dec 9, 2020 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I half considered keeping an eye out for like cheapo "make it yourself" forge materials lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its not cheap lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why you make it yourself lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can make a cheapo coal forge with just like an old brake drum and a hairdryer
Dec 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My grandfather on one side was a machinist and did like reverse engineering on Nazi stuff lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fancy propane forges are like $175-$200 or something for a cheapo one lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: For knives and shit it's much easier to just get an old saw, cut the shape out on a bandsaw and then sharpen it.
Dec 9, 2020 5:33 PM - Veho: Because forging is hard.
Dec 9, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but that's not fun 
Dec 9, 2020 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hard work and great exercise also relaxing lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c0/02/75/c002759e27185c0ffe2de4022449d4ae.jpg
Dec 9, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: It's super fun.
Dec 9, 2020 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want like hammers and anvil and like an electric forge
Dec 9, 2020 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife said there's some blacksmithing workshop training kind of thing that she's thought of as a gift for me, but then like Covid and shit so she's been putting it off lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be awesome
Dec 9, 2020 5:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wouldn't mind trying my hand on a katana...
Dec 9, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect you'd need to have a bit of experience and skill probably to try that 
Dec 9, 2020 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But like something a bit odd... Like maybe some titanium composite
Dec 9, 2020 5:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am one of those assholes who can study up on something for a week then go do it lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "How many years have you been doing this?" Ummm last week I started lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was a massive problem when I was younger  keeping jobs was a problem
Dec 9, 2020 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would get bored fast
Dec 9, 2020 5:43 PM - Veho: I would like to make music instruments. All the Youtube videos made it seem easy  
Dec 9, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: Not serious music instruments though.
Dec 9, 2020 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to make electric guitars in highschool
Dec 9, 2020 5:44 PM - Veho: But there's a million videos on how to make a "cigar box guitar" and it's just hammering a few nails into a board and stringing some wire so I think I could manage.
Dec 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Veho: Two or three shovel guitars too.
Dec 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One was a double necked deal made from white ash and maple
Dec 9, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounded amazing....
Dec 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mastered woodworking to the point my teacher wanted me to open my own shop lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He threw away some of his examples and stole mine lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exceeded his skills and according to him "Until now the best I had ever seen was his own work"
Dec 9, 2020 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But wood metal its all in the measurements and don't rush and don't be lazy lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Ah yes, my three weaknesses.
Dec 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: 
Dec 9, 2020 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: I'm a leeetle too impulsive, careless and lazy to be good at that kind of stuff.
Dec 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Careless ouch
Dec 9, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Machines have no mercy
Dec 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: Not that kid of careless, thankfully.
Dec 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm just thought of it all the machines and dangerous equipment I have operated no injuries
Dec 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Veho: But more of a "measure once, cut twice" kind of thing.
Dec 9, 2020 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Dec 9, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am like measure 37 times double check my calculations because its never accurate lol
Dec 9, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eG8JTmB.mp4
Dec 9, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: I want to make a very simple, very crappy hurdy gurdy.
Dec 9, 2020 6:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that represents the latest in biodegradable straws....
Dec 9, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Finally tried the popeyes chicken sandwhich
Dec 9, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its good
Dec 9, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Its alright for fastfood
Dec 9, 2020 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not as good as Chic Fil A in my opinion though
Dec 9, 2020 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Pretty affordable at least $4 for the sandwhich
Dec 9, 2020 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and 1 sandwich is a full meal lol
Dec 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fucking ginormous
Dec 9, 2020 6:56 PM - kenenthk: You do enjoy the $5 specials big
Dec 9, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are bigger than chic but taste wise still not quite as good
Dec 9, 2020 6:57 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
Dec 9, 2020 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh don't get the hot version its meh lol
Dec 9, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: Psi, I don't get that biodegradable straw comment.
Dec 9, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: Explain pls.
Dec 9, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the hot dog straw
Dec 9, 2020 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Turtles can now eat the straw safely lol
Dec 9, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: Oh. I completely forgot I posted that  
Dec 9, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 9, 2020 7:12 PM - kenenthk: I cant do spicey anyway acid reflex
Dec 9, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You are not missing a thing on that one
Dec 9, 2020 7:37 PM - kenenthk: Not that spicey
Dec 9, 2020 7:37 PM - kenenthk: I judt wish our local popeyes got their shit together and added delivery to their reasturant
Dec 9, 2020 7:38 PM - kenenthk: "We dont do delivery because we dont have the equipment."
Dec 9, 2020 7:42 PM - Veho: Legs?   
Dec 9, 2020 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Yeah walk your ass 4 miles to get me my chicken sandwhich you tip theiving bastards 
Dec 9, 2020 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Now i gotta go battle att for the 50th time and hope i get someone that understands common issues
Dec 9, 2020 9:20 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ARMS 
Dec 9, 2020 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/CrackheadCraigslist/comments/ka2i1d/not_sure_where_to_post/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Dec 10, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/T5UBaRe
Dec 10, 2020 1:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My old monitor lol
Dec 10, 2020 1:43 AM - kenenthk: A monitor optimized for internet okay
Dec 10, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it was a dark time kenenthk
Dec 10, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/products/viewsonic-a91f-plus-crt-monitor-19/ 180Hz though lol
Dec 10, 2020 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back when that was like just a normal thing...
Dec 10, 2020 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: was it though?
Dec 10, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you got a good monitor it was, if you just got what ever came with the compaq PC you bought lol no...
Dec 10, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But even the cheapy monitors usually could pull off like 90Hz
Dec 10, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHAfTty9UWY
Dec 10, 2020 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6TB of RAM lol
Dec 10, 2020 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Does master chief have a penis
Dec 10, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't think so... lol
Dec 10, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Master Chief is pretty modified as a human...
Dec 10, 2020 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Things like sex would use energy not needed for combat 
Dec 10, 2020 2:19 AM - kenenthk: My main purpose in life is to shoot beam guns at aliens and respawn every two minutes
Dec 10, 2020 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Metal is an alien like substance
Dec 10, 2020 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on the metal lol
Dec 10, 2020 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Go go master chief dick


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 11, 2020)

Dec 10, 2020 4:08 AM - Sicklyboy: John Halo is a big green space virgin
Dec 10, 2020 4:08 AM - Sicklyboy: Can't even get cortana to jack him off with his super suit
Dec 10, 2020 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Space sex would be difficult
Dec 10, 2020 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Who am I kidding earth sex is difficult 
Dec 10, 2020 5:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Water sex difficult too? 
Dec 10, 2020 5:43 AM - ChicoPancho: space sex is impossible
Dec 10, 2020 5:56 AM - kenenthk: I wouldnt say impossible if you can achieve a 0 gravity boner
Dec 10, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/ryzen-5000-comes-to-x370-via-leaked-asrock-taichi-alpha-bios
Dec 10, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had water sex.... Its interesting
Dec 10, 2020 7:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 7:20 AM - kenenthk: jerking your meat in the tub isnt sex psi
Dec 10, 2020 8:19 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/intel-nuc6i7kyk/p/1VK-004K-00D53?item=9SIAA0SB1H9378&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL121020-A&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL121020-A-_-EMC-121020-Index-_-DesktopComputers-_-9SIAA0SB1H9378-S2A1C&ignorebbr=1 kinda tempting
Dec 10, 2020 8:42 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2020/12/09/doctor-admits-to-prescribing-drugs-in-return-for-sexual-favors/amp/
Dec 10, 2020 8:50 AM - Veho: He looks exactly what you would expect someone like that to look. Wow.
Dec 10, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: The white version of nutty professor?
Dec 10, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: Tell people to imagine someone extorting sex and 9 out of 10 people would imagine that guy.
Dec 10, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: The 10th person would be that guy.
Dec 10, 2020 8:52 AM - Veho: The archetype of casting couch producer.
Dec 10, 2020 8:53 AM - kenenthk: But his lawyer says hes a good guy
Dec 10, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: Who's his lawyer, Rudy Giuliani?
Dec 10, 2020 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Probably trump might be his head doctor
Dec 10, 2020 8:59 AM - kenenthk: At least he didnt sedate girls and rape them its a fair trade 
Dec 10, 2020 9:26 AM - Veho: Yeah, he fucks them first, then gives them sedatives.
Dec 10, 2020 9:27 AM - Veho: Reverse Cosby.
Dec 10, 2020 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Maybe he'll end up in the same prison as cosby so he can say my girls were awake
Dec 10, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Cosby gang is a prison rape gang?
Dec 10, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Theo and Rudy hold him down...
Dec 10, 2020 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Please Mr Cosby not the pudding pop..." Lol
Dec 10, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: Thankfully (?) Cosby doesn't like them awake.
Dec 10, 2020 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cosby starts making his weird sounds "oga doopa poopy doo!!!"
Dec 10, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho prison changes a man!!!
Dec 10, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/001/069/352/da9.jpg
Dec 10, 2020 1:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/amd-ryzen-5-5600x-vermeer-zen3-cpu-spotted-running-on-asrock-x370-taichi-motherboard
Dec 10, 2020 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nvidia-driver-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-ampere-gpu
Dec 10, 2020 1:41 PM - kenenthk: I forgot and the advice of pluto nash good movie
Dec 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/09/health/recall-drugs-mix-up/index.html
Dec 10, 2020 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well life is hard lol
Dec 10, 2020 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Dr I'm still depressed but now I am getting raging hard ons...."
Dec 10, 2020 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Are you taking your medicine 3 times a day as prescribed?"
Dec 10, 2020 3:14 PM - Flame: boner jokes are always the hardest to make.
Dec 10, 2020 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.yummly.com/amp/recipes/jello-marshmallow-salad
Dec 10, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So many recipes..... At first I was planning on making a Jello salad recipe I enjoyed as a kid but some of those now hmmmm
Dec 10, 2020 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So Psi you play Cyberpunk yet and give yourself a big ol' giant cock?
Dec 10, 2020 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the slider is real
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloading now, out of curiosity lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe play for 10 minutes get bored and never play again lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can even choose to have a circumsized or uncircumsized cock!
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol sweet can I do like half and half? lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cyberpunk is truly the pinnacle of gaming
Dec 10, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: circumsized like a flower would be kinda cool lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can also give your dude a vagina if you wanted to 
Dec 10, 2020 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh lord this is gonna be a while 1MB a second lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Piercings?
Dec 10, 2020 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK hold up... Codex is 55GB but the GOG one is 100 and something?
Dec 10, 2020 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 109 lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The install will still be around 100GB I believe
Dec 10, 2020 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Codex version is just compressed lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder what Fit Girl would be able to do... not that any of this matters to me lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Her repack will be 35GB whenever she releases it lol
Dec 10, 2020 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna try it out for like an hour maybe, if I play anymore I will end up buying it.
Dec 10, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I was watching Spiffing Brit stream it... on a 2080 Ti he was getting sub 30 FPS lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: an OCed i9 10900K lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, optimization is meh lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although with everything at max settings, with RT on, I can get like 50-60fps lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With DLSS I can push it to 80fps give or take
Dec 10, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P?
Dec 10, 2020 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's at like 1080p lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably turn RT off DLSS on and like medium at 4K... See how that runs lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH you're probably fine without RT lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was hitting like 120fps or so without it
Dec 10, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The pre-release version had fucking awful optimization, I was playing the leaked preload before it came out lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah RT is just a gimmick anyway lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With that I was hitting like 40-50FPS with RT, and barely 60fps with DLSS lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But seems their day one patch actually improved it quite a lot lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it any fun or is it just generic shooter with scifi skin #347?
Dec 10, 2020 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually pretty good
Dec 10, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They even put you in the game!~
Dec 10, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/vzxqgh <
Dec 10, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is buggy as fuck though
Dec 10, 2020 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But expected really with a big open world RPG, especially with CDPR lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had heard there was a lot of bugs
Dec 10, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some patches will fix things up
Dec 10, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eventually, yeah
Dec 10, 2020 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing with Witcher 3 and such lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Badly optimized, buggy as fuck, fixed eventually lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So worth buying and just waiting a year lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: damn it... need to buy more lotto tickets lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mega millions and Powerball are both like 270 million lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:16 PM - kenenthk: I get to choose a new att contract yay
Dec 10, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if you put out a contract on me, I will make you sorry!  lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those ATT hitmen are weak! 
Dec 10, 2020 5:19 PM - kenenthk: I talked my over payments down to $300 so yeah they are fuck comcast 
Dec 10, 2020 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Their app sucks dick though always buggy
Dec 10, 2020 5:21 PM - kenenthk: This makes no sense no annual contract but its a 12 month agreement
Dec 10, 2020 5:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 10, 2020 5:27 PM - kenenthk: I did get me a 128gb micro card for the shield
Dec 10, 2020 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice going to play some emulators?
Dec 10, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe and ppsspp and Redream are all great 
Dec 10, 2020 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought Redream its pretty impressive
Dec 10, 2020 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-might-have-just-been-leaked-by-hp
Dec 10, 2020 5:44 PM - kenenthk: Probably all that good 30 games for ps1 all the good 20 games for ps2 all the good 5 games for the wii
Dec 10, 2020 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS2 running good on shield TV?
Dec 10, 2020 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: PS1 I have at like 115 worth playing games.... I could probably go 150 but I dislike the early RE games and some others that most people are like "must play!!!"
Dec 10, 2020 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Havent tried retroarch on shield yet but know it runs pretty well the the x series
Dec 10, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It works pretty good to be honest, but in my opinion the only compelling reason to use it is that it makes cheats kind of easy to do
Dec 10, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like game genie is less cumbersome than individual emulators most of the time....
Dec 10, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ePSXe and DraStic are better though than other emulators
Dec 10, 2020 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For cheats
Dec 10, 2020 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Mgs1 w cheats has to be done
Dec 10, 2020 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it has them lol
Dec 10, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just load up epsxe and then mgs then hit download cheats and bam pick the ones you want
Dec 10, 2020 7:24 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if i could still load eboots dunno why just kinda like those better then bins
Dec 10, 2020 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you use ePSXe yes
Dec 10, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use .PBP files they are slightly compressed
Dec 10, 2020 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although some PS1 games do not like to be turned into them 
Dec 10, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/12/vw-partnered-quantumscape-claims-legitimate-battery-breakthrough/?amp=1
Dec 10, 2020 9:08 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Dec 11, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So your usual order? Hehehe
Dec 11, 2020 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/7vUvQHYc3K0


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 12, 2020)

Dec 11, 2020 4:18 AM - dsf: Lost pin code. Is there a way yo reset without psn? HEN 4.55
Dec 11, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Factory reset?
Dec 11, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Been so long since I messed with my PS3 lol
Dec 11, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although mine is rebug so probably different anyway
Dec 11, 2020 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-12-electrons-falling-flat-germanium-falls.amp
Dec 11, 2020 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/bill-cosby-thanks-rapper-boosie-badazz-support.amp
Dec 11, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/winter-pandas-love-roll-horse-poop-180976484/
Dec 11, 2020 9:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/china-civil-aviation-administration-coronavirus-guidance-intl-hnk/index.html
Dec 11, 2020 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Farts spread coronavirus?
Dec 11, 2020 11:55 AM - kenenthk: Dead box
Dec 11, 2020 1:40 PM - p1ngpong: yall mad?
Dec 11, 2020 1:55 PM - Nekkey: can somebody help me regarding citra
Dec 11, 2020 2:00 PM - Nekkey: i m unable to play pokemon y on citra
Dec 11, 2020 2:00 PM - Nekkey: i have .cia file which i downloaded from foreverroms.com
Dec 11, 2020 2:01 PM - Nekkey: any help is appreciated
Dec 11, 2020 2:03 PM - p1ngpong: how much money do you have?
Dec 11, 2020 2:04 PM - Nekkey: plz reply
Dec 11, 2020 2:04 PM - Nekkey: help needed
Dec 11, 2020 2:04 PM - Nekkey: plz
Dec 11, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: I got $5
Dec 11, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: got $3.50
Dec 11, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.vice.com/en/article/93w39d/cannabis-is-officially-a-medicine-following-historic-un-vote?utm_source=vicefbuk&fbclid=IwAR3Xu4GuDvQtb8tYcgTCt1ENym-cIfHtDP2XubuYmYWjR2T5dxrRRSo3Gkg
Dec 11, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Hate roku sometimes lets give you 1 free media player option that doesnt support sound on mkv files!
Dec 11, 2020 5:23 PM - shaunj66: get a shield tv
Dec 11, 2020 5:26 PM - kenenthk: I have one just wanted to try it
Dec 11, 2020 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken its probably the codec, dolby digital/DTS has royalty fees
Dec 11, 2020 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: open source projects get around it by using open source implementations, that probably have some sort of non commercial clause
Dec 11, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/celeron-d-347-overclocked-to-8-37-ghz
Dec 11, 2020 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: RED NAME IN CHAT 
Dec 11, 2020 9:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it not possible to use ffmpeg for video decoding on android? :
Dec 11, 2020 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Yeah except roku isnt android
Dec 11, 2020 10:11 PM - Chary: what about a steam link
Dec 11, 2020 10:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, himalayan salt block test #1 finally annnnd...did absolutely nothing to the food 
Dec 11, 2020 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So searing steak on one simply isn't enough to be useful
Dec 11, 2020 10:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Next test will be in the oven for the slow cook, see if it changes anything then
Dec 11, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It wasn't even like a good searing...stone, I guess, heat was so uneven lol
Dec 11, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And couldn't hold heat for shit
Dec 11, 2020 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So once a steak was thrown on the heat started dying down
Dec 11, 2020 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Fucking amazon delivered to a wrong address now they're making me wait 3 days for a replacement
Dec 12, 2020 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Ryzen-5000-Vermeer-processors-are-now-functional-on-X370-chipset-motherboards.508874.0.html
Dec 12, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom yeah that makes sense... Grind it up and sprinkle it on lol
Dec 12, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also taste sensors back online?
Dec 12, 2020 12:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/fj63h7n8dxq1cuh/20201211_230215.jpg?dl=0
Dec 12, 2020 12:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: today's dinner, ribbe
Dec 12, 2020 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: classic norwegian christmas food
Dec 12, 2020 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also taste sensors back online? < I was right that it was like slowly coming back, things still aren't like "FLAVOR EXPLOSIONS" like usual, but I can taste things for the most part lol
Dec 12, 2020 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If the low and slow part also doesn't do anything I'll probably just toss it in a cupboard and forget about it lol
Dec 12, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Got one more steak so I'll probably try it out tomorrow morning for breakfast
Dec 12, 2020 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But presumably spending more time on the thing will infuse more flavor, I'd hope lol
Dec 12, 2020 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on the thickness of the steak I'll usually got about 30 minutes at around 250f in the oven first, so maybe 30 minutes will do more than the 6-7 minutes when searing
Dec 12, 2020 2:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
Dec 12, 2020 2:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why
Dec 12, 2020 2:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: how did you even find this
Dec 12, 2020 3:39 AM - master801: What's a good Japanese PS Vita game that hasn't been translated yet?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 13, 2020)

Dec 12, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nacho Bunga Sarimi Futabi
Dec 12, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: III
Dec 12, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nabunagas Sex Dungeon 23
Dec 12, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a dating sim game....
Dec 12, 2020 4:24 AM - master801: Can't seem to find anything on those?
Dec 12, 2020 4:42 AM - master801: Thanks for trolling me, I guess
Dec 12, 2020 4:42 AM - master801: Asshole
Dec 12, 2020 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Yes?
Dec 12, 2020 5:37 AM - Sicklyboy: That's not very nice
Dec 12, 2020 5:38 AM - kenenthk: People are nice?
Dec 12, 2020 5:38 AM - Sicklyboy: no
Dec 12, 2020 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Be nicerer like i am 
Dec 12, 2020 5:43 AM - kenenthk: I vould go gor a midnight big mac
Dec 12, 2020 7:56 AM - T-hug: Saturday morning fry-up ftw!
Dec 12, 2020 7:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: T-hug, you lost your blue glowing name. 
Dec 12, 2020 7:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now you're just like veho, middle age and full of hot blood. 
Dec 12, 2020 7:58 AM - T-hug: Haha
Dec 12, 2020 8:11 AM - Veho: Ex-hug  
Dec 12, 2020 8:11 AM - Veho: 
Dec 12, 2020 8:35 AM - Veho: And SAK, can you at least let me hit 40 before calling me middle aged?
Dec 12, 2020 8:43 AM - kenenthk: T hig dropped down?
Dec 12, 2020 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Is tom the new commander in chief
Dec 12, 2020 9:05 AM - Veho: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/11/us/zodiac-killer-code-broken.html
Dec 12, 2020 9:16 AM - kenenthk: But who shot tupac
Dec 12, 2020 9:46 AM - T-hug: Tenet
Dec 12, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: Tencent.
Dec 12, 2020 9:51 AM - Veho: Before he grew up and became 50 cent.
Dec 12, 2020 10:05 AM - kenenthk: When he gets to 100 will he be dollar cent
Dec 12, 2020 10:06 AM - kenenthk: 100 penny cent
Dec 12, 2020 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/aztec-skull-tower-archaeologists-unearth-000757497.html
Dec 12, 2020 10:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 2020 wouldn't be complete without some sort of Mayan curse
Dec 12, 2020 10:43 AM - kenenthk: I thought some popular celebrity had to die for a year to be complete
Dec 12, 2020 10:49 AM - Veho: I know a reality TV show host I could nominate.
Dec 12, 2020 10:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QA7DdJl.png
Dec 12, 2020 11:01 AM - kenenthk: Well this makes since Amazon your package will be delivered tomorrow via usps on a Sunday
Dec 12, 2020 11:51 AM - kenenthk: https://news.avclub.com/yeah-its-official-amc-theaters-says-itll-go-broke-in-1845861658/amp
Dec 12, 2020 1:05 PM - Veho: They should have saved for a rainy day.
Dec 12, 2020 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe they could sell a few buckets of that 20 dollar a bucket popcorn...
Dec 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Call it home movie night open the snack bar for to go stuff....
Dec 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: Some cinemas did keep concession stands open but didn't have screenings.
Dec 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: And what is weirder, some people actually went and bought stuff there.
Dec 12, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Since like 90% of the profits are from that anyway lol
Dec 12, 2020 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I will admit to the popcorn at the theater tasting better than any homemade lol
Dec 12, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: You don't wanna know how it's made.
Dec 12, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Hollywoods actually considering going all digital with new releases
Dec 12, 2020 1:55 PM - kenenthk: My guess its specialized seaaoning and their lights help give it that always warm feel you cant get in a microwave
Dec 12, 2020 1:56 PM - kenenthk: With that said whos down to go into buisness as a portable popcorn mobilevan that gives movie like popcorn while letting guests watch movies on social distanced ipads
Dec 12, 2020 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a good idea the mobil popcorn anyway
Dec 12, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper than ice cream lighter and no need to keep it refrigerated....
Dec 12, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just like a rolling money making machine
Dec 12, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lighter would help with fuel savings
Dec 12, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also like 1 cup of popcorn kernels turns into like 20 dollars of popped corn..
Dec 12, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have some different seasonings on board charge 1 dollar for flavors....
Dec 12, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cajun, blackened, mediterranean, italian lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ghost pepper, cheese, butter lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:09 PM - kenenthk: That'll be $40
Dec 12, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Caramel and peanuts
Dec 12, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also those marshmello popcorn balls
Dec 12, 2020 2:12 PM - kenenthk: Yes psi I'm sure those balls are your favorite
Dec 12, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: I'm not sure if topsys is world wide know but they make the best kettle
Dec 12, 2020 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love kettle corn
Dec 12, 2020 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheaper for who? surely not for the customers
Dec 12, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exactly lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheaper in the supply chain
Dec 12, 2020 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 pound bags of popcorn is like 20 bucks or something lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Its actually going yp in price nearly $5 for 6 bag of popcorn
Dec 12, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Pound-Bag-Yellow-Popcorn-Butterfly/dp/B08H71SDR6/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=50+pound+bag+popcorn+kernels&qid=1607782731&sprefix=50+pou+d+bag+pop&sr=8-8
Dec 12, 2020 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 50 bucks but still thats like 5,000 dollars at the theater lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: get some of this too https://www.amazon.com/Gold-Medal-Prod-Flavacol-Seasoning/dp/B004W8LT10/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=movie+popcorn+seasoning&qid=1607782836&sr=8-1
Dec 12, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FZosrSi.mp4
Dec 12, 2020 2:21 PM - kenenthk: For $50 a bag it better be but hey it has a 1 5 star review I'll be the dick that buys it give it 1 star so it drops down to a 3 star rating
Dec 12, 2020 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: Maple bourbon is a popcorn thing apparently
Dec 12, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho that spider would be soooo dead if that was me....
Dec 12, 2020 2:26 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how sick id get from expired popcorn i have a couple year old ones in the cabinets
Dec 12, 2020 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: not sick at all, it's dried
Dec 12, 2020 2:27 PM - kenenthk: If i was that spider id be aiming to bite those boobies
Dec 12, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: You'd get a mouthful of plastic tho.
Dec 12, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: The lady is a perfectly sculpted silicone statue.
Dec 12, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: Her name is Azra Bajrami, if you woud like to know more.
Dec 12, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Spiderwoman spiderwoman shoots string from her boobies
Dec 12, 2020 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Is she in porn
Dec 12, 2020 2:41 PM - Veho: No.
Dec 12, 2020 2:41 PM - kenenthk: Then why get silcone work
Dec 12, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: To have big boobs.
Dec 12, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Can you add silcone to vaginas?
Dec 12, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: Yes.
Dec 12, 2020 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Why
Dec 12, 2020 2:46 PM - Veho: Why not?
Dec 12, 2020 2:48 PM - kenenthk: If anything wouldnt they want reduction instead of adding more to it
Dec 12, 2020 2:57 PM - Veho: Maybe some people love a puffy vag.
Dec 12, 2020 3:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: yes, its called a dildo
Dec 12, 2020 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Yay got my internet back I'm not atts bitch for 12 months
Dec 12, 2020 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Now*
Dec 12, 2020 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: serious answer to the earlier question is that you add silicone to the inside to make the vag tighter
Dec 12, 2020 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: mind blown
Dec 12, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: Vaginoplasty. Unf unf.
Dec 12, 2020 7:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/n879WPZ.jpg
Dec 12, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 12, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is like so true lol
Dec 12, 2020 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, look 
Dec 12, 2020 9:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/_lPw8BJlrQU
Dec 12, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: Psi, tell us, how many patients you get per day with stuff stuck up their butts?
Dec 12, 2020 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Hes the one putting things up their butts
Dec 12, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being its Florida probably at least 1 a day lol
Dec 12, 2020 9:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last night we had some nut job come in at like 4 AM wanting to use the bathroom in the ER ended up having him escorted off the property by the police
Dec 12, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I have cancer I need to use a clean bathroom!!!" Lol ummm sick people come to the ER....
Dec 12, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Last bathroom you wanna use is one in an ER lol
Dec 12, 2020 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Any public bathroom is horrible in a hospital I'd know
Dec 12, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: I had to clean one so bad they had an out of order sign on ut shit all over the seat and bottom worse is liquid dirreah
Dec 12, 2020 9:34 PM - Veho: Toilets should have sprinklers filled with disinfectant.
Dec 12, 2020 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Urine still managed to get down into cracks you wouldn't think of
Dec 12, 2020 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can think of worse, Psi
Dec 12, 2020 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: like having to use a toilet in india...
Dec 12, 2020 10:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've never been to india but if the indian mall in singapore is any indication, they really are as gross and unsanitary as people make them out to be because that toilet looked like people had just shit everywhere except for in the toilet
Dec 12, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember having to shit, going in there, deciding "nope" and coming right back out, but after a few hours stuck in the mall, i just didn't have a choice
Dec 12, 2020 10:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i felt pretty unclean afterwards
Dec 12, 2020 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think in India mostly they have like just a hole they poop into its like a discount toilet lol
Dec 13, 2020 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure the big cities have higher standards than that
Dec 13, 2020 1:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: like delhi
Dec 13, 2020 2:45 AM - kenenthk: deli llama?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 14, 2020)

Dec 13, 2020 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Deli salami
Dec 13, 2020 5:47 AM - kenenthk: How is lil wayne going back to jail a head line
Dec 13, 2020 6:44 AM - dwain12435: Unrelated to the popular SNES RPG... Even though it shows screenshots from it.
Dec 13, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yyeeaahh?
Dec 13, 2020 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wwhhhaaattt!!!
Dec 13, 2020 6:52 AM - dwain12435: Yup... Lively discussion.
Dec 13, 2020 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nqnzSuOdJMQ
Dec 13, 2020 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.notebookcheck.net/I-believe-in-ray-tracing-but-I-do-not-believe-in-Nvidia-s-RTX-3000-series-GPUs.509180.0.html
Dec 13, 2020 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of my feelings on the matter as well
Dec 13, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: RTX is neat but right now its almost a gimmick
Dec 13, 2020 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe another generation or two and it will be better
Dec 13, 2020 8:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0ERcSYb.jpg
Dec 13, 2020 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_yJCNNwHUOE
Dec 13, 2020 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi
Dec 13, 2020 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9oHUYu4Itt4
Dec 13, 2020 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tampabay.com/news/florida/2020/12/12/snake-and-eggs-floridians-could-soon-eat-invasive-pythons/?outputType=amp
Dec 13, 2020 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Say hi
Dec 13, 2020 12:31 PM - DinohScene: hi
Dec 13, 2020 12:34 PM - Flame: hi
Dec 13, 2020 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Now send money to my cashapp
Dec 13, 2020 1:00 PM - Flame: sure ken
Dec 13, 2020 1:00 PM - Flame: dance for me 1st
Dec 13, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta earn those dollars lol
Dec 13, 2020 1:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pick up the bills with your butt lol
Dec 13, 2020 1:16 PM - Flame: loool
Dec 13, 2020 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/intel-rocket-lake-s-11th-gen-core-cpu-lineup-specs-leak-out-flagship-core-i9-11900k/amp/
Dec 13, 2020 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 250 watts.... Yikes lol
Dec 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/kbp0np/cyberpunk_2077_seems_to_ignore_smt_and_mostly/gfjf1vo/ < Jesus fuck, no wonder Cyberpunk was running like garbage. Applied the fix and damn, it's definitely better lol
Dec 13, 2020 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you ever happen to play it Psi, be sure to apply that fix lol
Dec 13, 2020 1:56 PM - Veho: Yeah turns out if you develop and beta test on only one PC build you tend to miss the bugs with other configurations  
Dec 13, 2020 2:06 PM - kenenthk: I made peanutbutter fudge
Dec 13, 2020 2:12 PM - Veho: Please tell me that's not a euphemism.
Dec 13, 2020 2:12 PM - kenenthk: It could be both in a couple hours
Dec 13, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CIq1VEyppDL/
Dec 13, 2020 2:23 PM - kenenthk: You should know me well enough by now to know that i pride myself in announcing my shits
Dec 13, 2020 2:23 PM - Veho: I want to hear him read Gimme Some Mo'.
Dec 13, 2020 2:24 PM - Veho: That's not what I envisioned when I thought "peanut butter fudge" was a euphemism.
Dec 13, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: I cant mind read your visions i wouldnt want to 
Dec 13, 2020 2:44 PM - Veho: I don't want to have these visions, so please saying stuff like that  
Dec 13, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: I did just take a dump a little while ago
Dec 13, 2020 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Aye 128gb sd card now lives in my shield
Dec 13, 2020 6:24 PM - Flame: hello, i have a switch problem. halp.
Dec 13, 2020 6:24 PM - Flame: anybody here.
Dec 13, 2020 6:25 PM - Duo8: me i guess
Dec 13, 2020 6:26 PM - Flame: switch halp.
Dec 13, 2020 6:26 PM - Veho: Open thred in swich forum.
Dec 13, 2020 6:27 PM - Veho: gtfo or we will mock you.
Dec 13, 2020 6:46 PM - Flame: thanks that fix the problem.
Dec 13, 2020 6:47 PM - Veho: Time for imgur links.
Dec 13, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 13, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: Something about ram and cpu speeds
Dec 13, 2020 7:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OvxC1FC
Dec 13, 2020 7:40 PM - kenenthk: I have a micro gameboy issue how do i increase screen size
Dec 13, 2020 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/J31YmWx
Dec 13, 2020 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2:40 PM - kenenthk: I have a micro penis issue how do i increase size
Dec 13, 2020 8:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just turn the penis size slider up, duh
Dec 13, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rQafyGD
Dec 13, 2020 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol hey Tom
Dec 13, 2020 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna try to play 2077 tomorrow night lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure you apply the AMD fix 
Dec 13, 2020 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CDPR is a shit dev and for some reason Cyberpunk doesn't support SMT on AMD
Dec 13, 2020 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So it'd only use like 4 threads
Dec 13, 2020 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well probably 8 for me?
Dec 13, 2020 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only physical cores?
Dec 13, 2020 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, just uses 4 threads regardless
Dec 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Once I enabled the fix, al 12 threads on my 3600 could be used
Dec 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eww lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get 100% usage now lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So my CPU is a bottleneck for the game lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At 1080p
Dec 13, 2020 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So is it running better now?
Dec 13, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah, got like 10-20% more performance lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And how is it? Lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gameplay is nice, the story is meh lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks pretty with everything at max
Dec 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: World is pretty big
Dec 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there are a fuckton of like side missions and jobs and stuff, but they're all basically same-y lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So like every other open world game
Dec 13, 2020 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can go fuck hookers whenever you like, so that's fun
Dec 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol ohh its perfect....
Dec 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So like my whole life lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you can't kill them after 
Dec 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, I don't think you can 
Dec 13, 2020 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never tried lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not worth the hype though lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It kinda reminds me of recent Deus Ex games
Dec 13, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm thats bad lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was hoping for a futuristic Skyrim or GTA V thing lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose it's kind of like GTA V
Dec 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got the same kind of sandbox-y feel as GTA V
Dec 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the premise and story is like Deus Ex lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got your cybernetic implants, arm blades, fancy futuristic weapons and vehicles and stuff
Dec 13, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better with a controller or keyboard and mouse?
Dec 13, 2020 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: KBM for sure, it's a FPS
Dec 13, 2020 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Dec 13, 2020 8:47 PM - Veho: What if you play as a cyber ninja?
Dec 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll die lots 
Dec 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried doing melee only for fun, boy was that not good
Dec 13, 2020 8:52 PM - Veho: Does the game have bullet time that allows you to hack into the enemies' implants and make them asplode?
Dec 13, 2020 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah basically, though for some reason making them esplode doesn't kill them lo
Dec 13, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The abilities of the one extend into the prostitute world
Dec 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking dumb, I saw like an "overheat" option and figured that'd be like an easy kill
Dec 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nooooooooo
Dec 13, 2020 8:53 PM - Veho: Turns out it just disables the implant but not kill the enemy?
Dec 13, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just does damage basically lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sets them on fire, but they still shoot you and shit
Dec 13, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol brain implants overheating sounds bad
Dec 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can disable eyes to sneak around which is kinda neat I guess
Dec 13, 2020 8:55 PM - Veho: But not make them blow the guy's head off?
Dec 13, 2020 8:56 PM - Veho: They should have made that an option at higher levels.
Dec 13, 2020 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suppose there very well could be lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: Low level hacking: doors, cameras, sprinklers. Mid level: interference with implants. High level: asplode.
Dec 13, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think enemy levels tend to scale with yours so ehhh
Dec 13, 2020 8:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course as in every RPG ever being a stealth sniper is still best lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hack their eyes to show gay porn on a loop lol
Dec 13, 2020 8:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GY88ZOl.mp4
Dec 13, 2020 8:59 PM - Veho: Smart, Psi. Can't fight with an erection  
Dec 13, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: Are parts of the game in some kind of cyberspace?
Dec 13, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: Not much of a "cyberpunk" setting otherwise.
Dec 13, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I've played, although you do get to view peoples memories occasionally
Dec 13, 2020 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was the thing that was causing seizures in people lol
Dec 13, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 13, 2020 9:06 PM - Veho: "As you hack other people's minds... we hack yours."
Dec 13, 2020 9:07 PM - Veho: "How's that for enhanced immersion?"
Dec 13, 2020 9:09 PM - Veho: The way things are I will probably get around to playing it in the actual year 2077.
Dec 13, 2020 9:10 PM - Veho: Hey, did T-hug retire so he could have time for Cyberpunk?   
Dec 13, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 13, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah he's WHIPPED ;O;
Dec 13, 2020 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something something "i wanna spend time with my kids" something something
Dec 13, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That kinda DUMB STUFF
Dec 13, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 13, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're having a battle royale to choose the next chief
Dec 13, 2020 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm betting on me, of course, I am the most ruthless
Dec 13, 2020 9:13 PM - Veho: You're from Detroit after all  
Dec 13, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: We had a corona scare this week, wife got a fever, fatigue, joint and muscle soreness, the works. Went to get tested, negative. Turns out it was (still is) severe strep throat.
Dec 13, 2020 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though Chary did kill a delivery driver for wings...
Dec 13, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: Oh yeah.
Dec 13, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: Straight up worked the man to death over a plate of chicken by-products.
Dec 13, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: Stone cold.
Dec 13, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They weren't even good wings, either
Dec 13, 2020 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess you can say she's a pretty scary competitor
Dec 13, 2020 9:37 PM - Veho: Just don't say it to her face.
Dec 13, 2020 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can tell strep throat by bad breath right?
Dec 13, 2020 10:55 PM - Veho: No.
Dec 13, 2020 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2020/12/13/the-best-way-to-earn-money-in-cyberpunk-2077-300k-a-day-easily/amp/
Dec 14, 2020 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not what i heard
Dec 14, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ws9nljEbBhs
Dec 14, 2020 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Y7cgLu0PuQo
Dec 14, 2020 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/kcpcuo/as_long_as_game_maintains_30fps_with_no_game/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Dec 14, 2020 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/vtl54om5xt461.jpg
Dec 14, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/7sws67fd8x461.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 15, 2020)

Dec 14, 2020 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mA8CsF7Mtmw
Dec 14, 2020 4:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: vinny is playing zelda wand of gamelon remastered http://twitch.tv/vinesauce
Dec 14, 2020 6:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/kcs3tt/ramping_fan_noises/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Dec 14, 2020 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://freds72.itch.io/poom
Dec 14, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Works in Chrome on a phone with virtual controller and wyorjs surprisingly welk
Dec 14, 2020 6:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Works even lol
Dec 14, 2020 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/physicists-prove-anyons-exist-a-third-type-of-particle-in-the-universe
Dec 14, 2020 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jSCrdXq7Nmw
Dec 14, 2020 12:28 PM - AsPika2219: Breaking News! Youtube was suddently shutdown with "Something went wrong" message! Is was affect both PC and mobile phones!
Dec 14, 2020 12:29 PM - AsPika2219: https://www.gamesradar.com/youtube-down-error-message/
Dec 14, 2020 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not youtube, if you clear your cookies to log out it works
Dec 14, 2020 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just google auth
Dec 14, 2020 12:48 PM - Veho: Google hangouts are crapping out too.
Dec 14, 2020 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 14, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: Which is just fucking peachy since my workplace depends heavily on Google services.
Dec 14, 2020 12:53 PM - kenenthk: I slept for so long i was confused if it was am or pm outside
Dec 14, 2020 1:36 PM - AsPika2219: Youtube, Gmail etc is now OK! 
Dec 14, 2020 1:46 PM - kenenthk: So Google shuts down for a day everyone goes nuts, isp shuts down for 2 everyones like eh its the norm
Dec 14, 2020 1:52 PM - Veho: Meh, when the ISP fails I just switch to mobile data  
Dec 14, 2020 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you ever feel like the world is going to shit, remember Samwise Gamgee's words https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGgX0pim8dI
Dec 14, 2020 2:13 PM - kenenthk: What if they both go down
Dec 14, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Mcdonalds parkking lot?
Dec 14, 2020 2:25 PM - GameVasion: h
Dec 14, 2020 2:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xKXuCZ1.mp4
Dec 14, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna try 2077 later tonight I get a day off lol
Dec 14, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho We can rebuild him faster stronger the 6 million penny man!!!
Dec 14, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Are you going to adjust penis size fown for realistic adventures
Dec 14, 2020 2:37 PM - Veho: Replace his penis with a selfie stick.
Dec 14, 2020 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Cyberpunk mod 101
Dec 14, 2020 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XUXemyh
Dec 14, 2020 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nNcwsXZ
Dec 14, 2020 2:48 PM - kenenthk: 23 degrees out 
Dec 14, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: Daaaaaaayumn, that downhill.
Dec 14, 2020 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iSzWonq
Dec 14, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Imgur box time
Dec 14, 2020 3:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.fox6now.com/news/dhs-warns-against-the-cannibal-sandwich-a-wisconsin-tradition.amp
Dec 14, 2020 3:11 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2020/12/12/this-6-year-old-racked-up-over-16k-on-his-moms-credit-card/amp/
Dec 14, 2020 3:21 PM - Veho: Steak tartare isn't a problem if you have food preparation standards. Cramming roadkill into a grinder isn't a standard.
Dec 14, 2020 3:25 PM - kenenthk: My car is my meat grinder
Dec 14, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: From roadkill to roadgrill in one fell swoop.
Dec 14, 2020 4:01 PM - kenenthk: I should probably be stirribg my pasts right now
Dec 14, 2020 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Why should I report me hitting a deer thats dinner for a week and new clothes
Dec 14, 2020 4:05 PM - kenenthk: https://gadgets.ndtv.com/tv/news/hisense-tornado-4k-tv-series-india-launch-date-december-24-q1-2021-announced-six-jbl-speakers-2338399?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
Dec 14, 2020 4:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z3b6lu6.mp4
Dec 14, 2020 4:44 PM - kenenthk: That was good ghoulash
Dec 14, 2020 4:44 PM - T-hug: Lol worst I've had is parked my car by a mission, did the mission, came back to the car and it was parked vertically in middle of road blocking all the traffic
Dec 14, 2020 4:45 PM - T-hug: The traffic has no A.I its awful
Dec 14, 2020 4:45 PM - T-hug: GTA4 was better
Dec 14, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: No that's just how people in Poland drive.
Dec 14, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: The dev team didn't know any better.
Dec 14, 2020 4:51 PM - Veho: 
Dec 14, 2020 5:06 PM - kenenthk: I thought thats how most people drive
Dec 14, 2020 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Now sony is refunding people for their ps4 copies should've bought it
Dec 14, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OfTBMTEfiY
Dec 14, 2020 9:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.brandeating.com/2020/12/pizza-hut-serves-up-new-beef-wellington-pizza-in-taiwan.html
Dec 14, 2020 9:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I found a video for you lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HCzLhnNf-A
Dec 14, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: Holy overkill, Batman.
Dec 14, 2020 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The beef wellington Veho? lol
Dec 14, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I found a video for you lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HCzLhnNf-A < Meh, the 750ti in my server doesn't have fancy video decoding capabilities
Dec 14, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And plex is dumb
Dec 14, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 14, 2020 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll stick with Pi4 kthx ;O;
Dec 14, 2020 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Gordon's probably crying over that pizza
Dec 14, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom Plex is nice for some stuff, I use it on my computer with my phone so I can stream my movies while I am at work lol
Dec 14, 2020 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Installing 2077 now lol
Dec 14, 2020 9:40 PM - kenenthk: If it even installs 
Dec 14, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 14, 2020 9:44 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how citra stability is going been about 3 months since they updated anything
Dec 14, 2020 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom Plex is nice for some stuff, I use it on my computer with my phone so I can stream my movies while I am at work lol < Yes, and I can do that with an FTP server and a Pi ;O;
Dec 14, 2020 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With support for basically any device that has any kind of internet connection, including like 30 year old hardware like my 386 PC ;O;
Dec 14, 2020 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd just be a pain to migrate everything to Plex lol, over 5-6TB worth of videos and shit
Dec 14, 2020 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang 6.5TB apparently, only 850GB left on my 8TB external 
Dec 14, 2020 9:54 PM - kenenthk: I may invest in a 12tb external down the road actually getting cheaper around 250
Dec 14, 2020 9:57 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0798DVKRV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_A-91FbNT38315 this looks nice usb ports in the front
Dec 14, 2020 9:59 PM - Veho: https://www.cbs58.com/news/cheese-industry-threatened-by-covid-dry-ice-demand
Dec 14, 2020 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah
Dec 14, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I AIN'T GIVING UP MY CHEESE
Dec 14, 2020 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GIVE ME CHEESE OR GIVE ME DEATH
Dec 14, 2020 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Well time to stock up in the dry ice market
Dec 14, 2020 10:01 PM - Veho: Too late, as soon as they said the vaccine had to be kept at minus a million or whatever, the market was cornered.
Dec 14, 2020 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Ebay scalper: Better charge $1k 0er bloce of dry ice don't use gloves while handling
Dec 14, 2020 10:02 PM - Veho: Time to bulk purchase cheese  
Dec 14, 2020 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Per block*
Dec 14, 2020 10:02 PM - Veho: Cheese scalpers.
Dec 14, 2020 10:03 PM - Veho: Prime cheddar will be worth its weight in gold.
Dec 14, 2020 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Our poor cows will suffer worse then gamerzmum when producing milk for cheese
Dec 14, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 2077 there is a guy sitting floating in the air....
Dec 14, 2020 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Did you adjust his penis size?
Dec 14, 2020 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Onlyfans/cyberpunk
Dec 14, 2020 10:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IrJAL9m.jpg
Dec 14, 2020 10:36 PM - Veho: Dicks are so customizable in Cyberpunk, this one has a face and arms.
Dec 14, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Other than that one glitch I found a minute in... It seems fine lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't even do that performance patch and it plays smooth? lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you downloaded the Fitgirl version, the patch was included lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least, in the update file anyways
Dec 14, 2020 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I've hit my "ok game's boring now" point that I usually hit with most open world games lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna try and push through the main story at the very least to see how it ends, but after that I'll probably toss it lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They put way too many same-y fucking side missions in the game, every other open world game does the same shit and it's so boring
Dec 14, 2020 10:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But at least they didn't do the classic "CLIMB TOWER TO DISCOVER THIS REGION" thing everyone else does lol
Dec 14, 2020 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Citra Nightly is running pretty well at least still some audio lags but pretty playable
Dec 14, 2020 11:03 PM - kenenthk: https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/129900212_10157977812214370_8307223394358475145_n.jpg?_nc_cat=1&ccb=2&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=QDQlTp47TcMAX9u7W0F&_nc_ht=scontent-ort2-1.xx&oh=d967aac30217b69182ac2becb42672f2&oe=5FFE5D85
Dec 14, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I can feel it already and I only started the first rescue the girl mission lol
Dec 14, 2020 11:49 PM - kenenthk: I hope they mod the crap out that game
Dec 14, 2020 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doubt it
Dec 14, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not like Bethesda games where you can make whatever and shove it in, the engine they use can't be modded very far at all by the average modder
Dec 14, 2020 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There were basically no good mods for Witcher 3 either, just texture swaps and maybe a QOL fix or two
Dec 14, 2020 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Which one are they using their own?
Dec 14, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Red engine or whatever they call it
Dec 14, 2020 11:53 PM - kenenthk: They did crack the game pretty quickly tho lol
Dec 14, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...cuz it was DRM free
Dec 14, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like all CDPR games
Dec 14, 2020 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They own GoG
Dec 14, 2020 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Leak the source code!  Lol
Dec 14, 2020 11:56 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how well its running for stadia users
Dec 14, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Presumably fine since it'd be the PC version
Dec 14, 2020 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just the usual input lag and latency issues
Dec 15, 2020 12:00 AM - kenenthk: I did see a stadia going for 50 on the marketplace
Dec 15, 2020 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Maybe i can talk them down to 20 
Dec 15, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not worth it lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ipJb4mB5bMA?t=315
Dec 15, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEZmTSgAc00
Dec 15, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Their badges look almost identical to the hospital I work at lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:12 AM - kenenthk: What were the codes on the back of the badges race and pace or something
Dec 15, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh those are like code gray = angry combative person, code black = bomb threat, code orange = chemical spill, code silver = active shooter.
Dec 15, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Blue is heart attack and pink is child abduction and stuff like that
Dec 15, 2020 12:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkaSTm0KO6c
Dec 15, 2020 12:15 AM - kenenthk: I know PACE meant something cant remember
Dec 15, 2020 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have FAST lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:18 AM - kenenthk: Maybe that was it
Dec 15, 2020 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.heart.org/-/media/stroke-files/fast-resources/ucm_467905.pdf?la=en
Dec 15, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Speaking of hospital stuff we had a guy get kicked out of the hospital the other day and he proceeded to go masturbate on the side of the road by the hospital... lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arrested of course lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Did you watch?
Dec 15, 2020 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Did you watch prematurely?
Dec 15, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh I was busy laughing at the guy who walked in with a T shirt wrapped around his hand because he shot himself lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: in the hand lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:38 AM - Flame: lol another day in psionic life
Dec 15, 2020 12:38 AM - Flame: you would make a great sitcom lead @Psionic
Dec 15, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The adventures of Florida Man!!!!
Dec 15, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: If only people could record video while on the job and upload it to youtube
Dec 15, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Damn privacy act agreements
Dec 15, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HIPA lol
Dec 15, 2020 12:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/us/ex-treasure-hunter-marks-fifth-year-in-jail-and-counting-over-missing-gold-coins.amp
Dec 15, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/cyberpunk-2077-memory-tested-how-much-ram-do-you-need
Dec 15, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom still using 32GB? Lol
Dec 15, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apparently it helps a bit
Dec 15, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol..I wouldn't trust those results at all
Dec 15, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Practically all their kits used different timings and speeds, which would more likely attribute to the changes than capacity lol
Dec 15, 2020 1:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus dual and single rank apparently
Dec 15, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it helps, but I doubt the difference would be as big with same speed and timing kits across the board lo
Dec 15, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, in regards to 16GB vs 32GB anyways
Dec 15, 2020 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh that's why I didn't notice much difference (if at all) between the fix and no fix... lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/news/cyberpunk-2077-amd-ryzen-performance-bug-fix-testing
Dec 15, 2020 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/8dp08n5bo9561.png
Dec 15, 2020 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/mrnqzp1b89561.jpg
Dec 15, 2020 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, interesting lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What a dumb bug though lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The bump in performance was nice though, being able to shove most everything to max including RT is nice lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it smoothed things out? Like there was some improvement but not like 20%
Dec 15, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe like 5% on my system


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 16, 2020)

Dec 15, 2020 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/parents-hilarious-warning-baking-elf-on-the-shelf.amp
Dec 15, 2020 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm now they are dark elves?
Dec 15, 2020 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Well apparently trump ended covid by getting the vaccine fda approved vote trump!
Dec 15, 2020 11:39 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/-AUsulq74CQ
Dec 15, 2020 1:28 PM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/270880/American_Truck_Simulator/
Dec 15, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: Trump single-handedly developed the COVID vaccine and saved the world, all hail Dear Leader  ;O;
Dec 15, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: Overturn the fraudulent election results and reinstate Him back on His throne  ;O;
Dec 15, 2020 1:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: when you say it that way he sounds a lot like Kim
Dec 15, 2020 1:40 PM - kenenthk: No trump is the Amercianized putin
Dec 15, 2020 1:41 PM - kenenthk: At least i can drive smis across america via emulation $5 well spent
Dec 15, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Semis
Dec 15, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: Drive across America with a semi.
Dec 15, 2020 1:50 PM - AsPika2219: Al Fatihah.... Academic giant Royal Prof Ungku Aziz dies at 98... https://www.malaymail.com/news/malaysia/2020/12/15/academic-giant-royal-prof-ungku-aziz-dies-at-98/1932197
Dec 15, 2020 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Who
Dec 15, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/cyberpunk-2077-pineapple-pizza-crime/
Dec 15, 2020 2:55 PM - Veho: They could have spent some time they wasted on that horrible meme on fixing a game-breaking bug or three  
Dec 15, 2020 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like hawaiian pizza lol
Dec 15, 2020 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT VEHO PINEAPPLE ON PIZZA IS THE EPITOME OF BAD AND EVERYONE WHO DOES IT SHOULD BE SHOT AND KILLED
Dec 15, 2020 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like putting extra pineapple on meat lovers pizza, to balance out all the salt and such from the meat
Dec 15, 2020 3:37 PM - shaunj66: pineapple on pizza is legit
Dec 15, 2020 3:38 PM - shaunj66: will ban all naysayers
Dec 15, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it shaun
Dec 15, 2020 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban them all
Dec 15, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://register.ubisoft.com/happyholidays2020-day2/en-US < Also PC free gam
Dec 15, 2020 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Starlink: Battle for Atlas
Dec 15, 2020 3:41 PM - Lilith Valentine: Pineapple do go on pizza!
Dec 15, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Yeah shaum i agree ban everyone who hates pineapple on pizza
Dec 15, 2020 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Shaun
Dec 15, 2020 3:45 PM - shaunj66: you are all honorary members of the secret gbatemp pineapple on pizza appreciation club
Dec 15, 2020 3:46 PM - kenenthk: Do we get a cut in ad revenue?
Dec 15, 2020 3:47 PM - shaunj66: absoutely! 0.00001% to be paid every century
Dec 15, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: So I'll be a millionaire at the end of the century cool
Dec 15, 2020 3:48 PM - Lilith Valentine: I will take that offer!
Dec 15, 2020 3:48 PM - Lilith Valentine: As a demon, I will be able to enjoy such an offee
Dec 15, 2020 3:48 PM - Lilith Valentine: Offer
Dec 15, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: That 0.000001% will at least be able to get me pineapple on pizza
Dec 15, 2020 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Psi has said many times pineapple on pizza is disgusting
Dec 15, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: So has veho
Dec 15, 2020 3:51 PM - kenenthk: And who else don't i like?
Dec 15, 2020 3:51 PM - shaunj66: the ad company pays us in pineapple chunks
Dec 15, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Is it dole or some shit in store brand
Dec 15, 2020 3:53 PM - shaunj66: i'll get back to you on that
Dec 15, 2020 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Swear though i dont get how companies fuck up the taste of canned fruot once bought canned pears that almost broke my teeth
Dec 15, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're not supposed to eat the can itself
Dec 15, 2020 3:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that doesn't sound like a taste issue
Dec 15, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe don't eat 5 year old cans of peaches?
Dec 15, 2020 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 15, 2020 4:10 PM - kenenthk: This new rootbeer float flavored ice cream from Walmart is pretty good
Dec 15, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: Isn't root beer float a root beer with a scoop of ice cream? So what flavor ice cream is the root beer float ice cream emulating?
Dec 15, 2020 4:13 PM - Veho: What if you make a root beer float with root beer float flavored ice cream?
Dec 15, 2020 4:14 PM - Veho: We need to go deeper.
Dec 15, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: They have rootbeer flavoring so I'm assuming its just that mixed in with cream
Dec 15, 2020 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had to guess, I'd say it'd just be like...vanilla icecream with little swirls of like...root beer flavored syrup or something
Dec 15, 2020 4:16 PM - kenenthk: But blended as a milkshake so good
Dec 15, 2020 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Great value products have been stepping their game up in quality lately they no longer taste like what you'd get in a old folks home
Dec 15, 2020 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try the eggnog ice cream kenenthk lol
Dec 15, 2020 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Great Value stuff is all like name brand shit
Dec 15, 2020 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Manufactured in the same factories, just the cheaper shit is slightly lower quality
Dec 15, 2020 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It depends Tom, the great value snack cakes are so bad shit would try to bury them....
Dec 15, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most of it is pretty good though
Dec 15, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: Sometimes not even lower quality, it's just the difference in bulk sales and savings on marketing.
Dec 15, 2020 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pizza dough in the can is amazing
Dec 15, 2020 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also true
Dec 15, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I think their peanut butter is supposed to be exactly the same as some major brand I don't remember the name of
Dec 15, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That isn't like Jif lol
Dec 15, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah, Peter Pan peanut
Dec 15, 2020 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same exact shit
Dec 15, 2020 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I buy all natural peanut butter 
Dec 15, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yeah cuz of the diabeetus
Dec 15, 2020 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP
Dec 15, 2020 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed 
Dec 15, 2020 4:31 PM - T-hug: C0HRK6XGNQRS50L6
Dec 15, 2020 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It tastes good but its not the same lol
Dec 15, 2020 4:32 PM - T-hug: switch dunno if EU or US
Dec 15, 2020 4:34 PM - sks316: "The item corresponding to the code you entered is not currently available."
Dec 15, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd redeem that but I don't remember what my Nintendo logins are 
Dec 15, 2020 4:35 PM - sks316: I tried, it gave me that error
Dec 15, 2020 4:35 PM - sks316: First time I've ever seen it
Dec 15, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the region error
Dec 15, 2020 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So assuming you're using a US account, probably an EU code
Dec 15, 2020 4:35 PM - sks316: Ah damn
Dec 15, 2020 4:36 PM - sks316: Well then it's EU, because I'm in the US
Dec 15, 2020 4:36 PM - MajinCubyan: You can make an eu account
Dec 15, 2020 4:36 PM - sks316: What exactly is this code for
Dec 15, 2020 4:37 PM - sks316: Nah, too much hassle
Dec 15, 2020 4:37 PM - MajinCubyan: I was just checking the region and it is the EU
Dec 15, 2020 4:37 PM - MajinCubyan: That's fair. I have a eu and use account
Dec 15, 2020 4:38 PM - MajinCubyan: US*
Dec 15, 2020 5:00 PM - Tristan02539: Hi
Dec 15, 2020 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Make a new topic about all your switch questions before asking pls
Dec 15, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2020/12/15/did-lamar-jackson-poop-during-the-ravens-browns-game/amp/ lol
Dec 15, 2020 7:12 PM - kenenthk: https://interaksyon.philstar.com/trends-spotlights/2020/12/14/182082/rc-cola-viral-ad-left-viewers-unsettled-second-time/ I've never laighed harder at a commercial before
Dec 15, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaEo_NuH1_M
Dec 15, 2020 7:32 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.www.complex.com/pop-culture/2020/12/dr-dre-jimmy-iovine-featured-in-new-gta-v-heist-update
Dec 15, 2020 7:51 PM - kenenthk: New avgn
Dec 15, 2020 8:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95zDv5uasoE 
Dec 15, 2020 8:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7FqVSZk.mp4
Dec 15, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/gifsthatkeepongiving/HVfNfsf
Dec 15, 2020 9:13 PM - Veho: I had one like that. Lost it.
Dec 15, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it shot into space?
Dec 15, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: The reason those clips are like three seconds in length and then cut to a different clip is because that's how long the gas lasts.
Dec 15, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mini blow torch lol
Dec 15, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: Pretty cool though. Wind resistant, directed. Neat.
Dec 15, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: Mine looked something like this:
Dec 15, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0241/5751/9924/products/product-image-859525285_800x.jpg
Dec 15, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: And now for something completely different.
Dec 15, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZluAy6g.jpg
Dec 15, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For when you need your crack pipe to hit 3,000 degrees
Dec 15, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Just vape your crack its the new hip way
Dec 15, 2020 9:26 PM - Veho: Vape your crack, but don't crack your vape.
Dec 15, 2020 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Oh fuck that spoons dont crack
Dec 15, 2020 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Theirs a wifi name cringly labeled boymom3 in my apartment area
Dec 15, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: Try to hack it. I bet the password is like 12345.
Dec 15, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: I want to hack it it just to find out the address and ask about it
Dec 15, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HPKfbLd.png
Dec 15, 2020 9:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk download wifi analyzer for your phone take like 5 readings and triangulate....
Dec 15, 2020 9:44 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/Y69Ga33_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 15, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/AdrEqKd.jpg
Dec 15, 2020 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Too soon
Dec 15, 2020 10:09 PM - Veho: https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/aywAAOSwDXpdLNmK/s-l400.jpg
Dec 15, 2020 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Harder air daddy? Lol
Dec 15, 2020 10:18 PM - Veho: Blow me harder.
Dec 15, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 15, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So hot... Lol
Dec 15, 2020 10:24 PM - Veho: That Ronaldine McDonald pic... McRibs are boneless, but she can use one of mine  
Dec 15, 2020 10:24 PM - Veho: I WILL BONE YOUR SANDWICH
Dec 15, 2020 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Thats a mannequin veho
Dec 15, 2020 11:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/w2lqxu6crf561.jpg
Dec 15, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: I'm watching Imperium never thought I'd ever hear hsrry potter say the n word in my life
Dec 15, 2020 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://preview.redd.it/udi125a1x3561.gif?format=mp4&s=1bec42d3b8ea5eaa13ca38c27ed16f80f9404e7d
Dec 15, 2020 11:43 PM - kenenthk: I thought the gun clip was just there to censor the dudes penis
Dec 16, 2020 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p16g5IVCdeE
Dec 16, 2020 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q-uIUh6lPc
Dec 16, 2020 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Youtube box
Dec 16, 2020 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2K3v29zeOM
Dec 16, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wqHe9vY
Dec 16, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Thats not a youtube link
Dec 16, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3g0bhE-hv8
Dec 16, 2020 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/12/worker-protests-at-indian-iphone-factory-causes-up-to-7-million-in-damages/?amp=1
Dec 16, 2020 1:41 AM - kenenthk: Presto Pizzazz Plus Rotating Pizza Oven  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Presto-Pizzazz-Plus-Rotating-Pizza-Oven/3218
Dec 16, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/gifsthatkeepongiving/G88o46k
Dec 16, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/h5XUWp4.jpg
Dec 16, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nnrNfFd.jpg
Dec 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, took 32 hours to beat Cyberpunk
Dec 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You could certainly make it longer, if you did the little "gig" side missions
Dec 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But they're so fucking dumb, don't bother with them
Dec 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're all the same shit
Dec 16, 2020 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And matter little lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The story is meh
Dec 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gameplay is nice, but as with all open world games it gets repetitive quick
Dec 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Different endings?
Dec 16, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, there are a few
Dec 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just finished a second one, to see what the "bad" ending was lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But when you finish one ending, you're literally set back to a point just before you make the big choices
Dec 16, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So you can literally just quickly do each ending lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it knows its not compelling enough for a bunch if full play thtoughs lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/12/worker-protests-at-indian-iphone-factory-causes-up-to-7-million-in-damages/?amp=1
Dec 16, 2020 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely not worth a second playthrough, no
Dec 16, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's one of those annoying games where the "choices" you make don't really do much to change the outcome except for the last choice lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I had hope it was gonna be good
Dec 16, 2020 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I'd say it's pretty good I suppose
Dec 16, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd say like...a 6/10 now with all the glitches and issues, 7/10 if they fix the glitches lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8/10 if they completely overhaul the driving because that sucks massive cock
Dec 16, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently cars in 2077 just don't have brakes anymore lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think if you ignored all the little gigs which are dumb and just did like the "big" side missions and the main story, you could manage to get through the game without getting bored of it or anything
Dec 16, 2020 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to wake up https://imgur.com/gallery/BLBhfZb
Dec 16, 2020 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Muhahahah!!!
Dec 16, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then the game would be like...probably 20-25 hours long lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I suppose that's not a bad thing I guess, not all games need to be giant 100 hour masterpieces lol
Dec 16, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes I feel like shorter is better.
Dec 16, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On of my favorite RPGs of all time is Chrono Trigger its super ahort
Dec 16, 2020 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One even
Dec 16, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you can do the really good ending and all the side stuff in like 20 hours or so if you wanted to
Dec 16, 2020 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Excellent game
Dec 16, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/12/the-super-est-superfx-an-unmodified-snes-revved-up-with-ray-tracing/?amp=1
Dec 16, 2020 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I saw that, neat idea in theory but I can't image any SNES game utilizing it in practice lol
Dec 16, 2020 2:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What would be interesting though is to see ray tracing on the PS2 lol
Dec 16, 2020 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that was technically capable of RT using it's GPU
Dec 16, 2020 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or rather, it's VPUs lol
Dec 16, 2020 2:20 AM - Xzi: nah ray-traced atari or bust
Dec 16, 2020 2:23 AM - Xzi: seriously tho, ps2 does still look pretty gorgeous when upscaled on an emulator
Dec 16, 2020 2:23 AM - Xzi: especially highly-stylized games like okami
Dec 16, 2020 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulators can make most systems look much better, I feel like I couldnt play PS1 without massive help from emulation
Dec 16, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It was fine back when it was new but now eek lol
Dec 16, 2020 2:40 AM - Xzi: yeah both n64 and psx aged the worst, except for 2D games
Dec 16, 2020 2:41 AM - Xzi: of course they look much better on CRTs, but still not good enough that i spend a whole lot of time on them
Dec 16, 2020 2:41 AM - Xzi: 3D games of that era, that is
Dec 16, 2020 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-rtx-a6000-48-gb-workstation-graphics-card-full-ga102-gpu-4650-us/amp/
Dec 16, 2020 3:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh vGPU support
Dec 16, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need one of those for your server Tom? Lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, lets shove a $5000 GPU in a server from 2009 lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sounds like a good youtube video
Dec 16, 2020 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can it run Crysis!!!
Dec 16, 2020 3:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: vGPU support would be real neat though, with the right kind of setup I could have a separate "gaming VM" setup for every display in my house with just one GPU and one CPU lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I guess two CPUs lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Would just have to run display cables and like a USB extension lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could have your own game stream server lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Virtual USB over network?
Dec 16, 2020 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you can also do like display over network?
Dec 16, 2020 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't want to introduce input lag ;O;
Dec 16, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it would be so local lag would be minimal?
Dec 16, 2020 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I win the lotto I would try this lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 1-5ms or something ;O;
Dec 16, 2020 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TOO MUCH!
Dec 16, 2020 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just think it'd be neat to have like...a gaming desktop for me, one for my wife, maybe a gaming desktop for my bedroom as well lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All running from one PC!
Dec 16, 2020 3:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to do an LTT "8 gamers 1 CPU" kind of rig myself TBH
Dec 16, 2020 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could it play different games at the same time?
Dec 16, 2020 3:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, they'd be just separate VMs so they'd be able to run completely independent from each other
Dec 16, 2020 3:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All from one GPU
Dec 16, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy like 4 of those GPUs a AMD 64 core server thing
Dec 16, 2020 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 128GBs of RAM lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking about it, I actually probably could pull something like that off now 
Dec 16, 2020 3:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy a 3800x or something
Dec 16, 2020 3:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy a big ass PSU, and then I could setup two VMs, pass through my 3080 for me and the 1070 for whatever else lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 12GB of RAM each
Dec 16, 2020 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5950X lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then I'd technically have 2 gaming rigs running off one set of hardware lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Give them 8 threads each
Dec 16, 2020 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Perfect ;O;
Dec 16, 2020 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Could VR run off that?
Dec 16, 2020 3:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, so long as your VM has access to it's own USB ports
Dec 16, 2020 3:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then you plug it into the GPU of choice
Dec 16, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Poweball and MegaMillions are both almost 300 million I just need to win one 
Dec 16, 2020 3:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Using my server for multiple VMs has been so fascinating to me lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Being able to run 3 separate OS's off the same set of hardware is such a neat thing
Dec 16, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet lol have you done VM inside a VM yet?
Dec 16, 2020 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually!
Dec 16, 2020 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, kind of lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I was able to run that Mac OS VM on the Windows Subsystem for Linux
Dec 16, 2020 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Because technically WSL is a kind of VM lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I was able to setup a VM in that VM for MacOS 
Dec 16, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a pimp my ride episode lol yo dog we heard you liked vms so we put some vms inside your vms!!!
Dec 16, 2020 3:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That was also neat, but no GPU passthrough support kinda made it useless lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I would expect passthrough would be a no go
Dec 16, 2020 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love that setup on my Razer Blade, running MacOS on bare metal on this thing is rough lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still have that damn graphical glitch on boot
Dec 16, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Memory mapping error?
Dec 16, 2020 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I found a workaround to fix it lol, if I put it into sleep mode b iefore the screen shuts off but cancel sleep mode before it fully initiates I can get the display back lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird
Dec 16, 2020 3:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I honestly have no idea what the issue is, I've tried researching the problem for like 2 months and nobody has a similar error and no one knows why it's happening lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Logs don't even fucking show anything weird
Dec 16, 2020 3:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The display just starts glitching like crazy and then craps out
Dec 16, 2020 3:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then wakes up just fine from cancelling sleep for some reason lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sounds like a mapping error
Dec 16, 2020 3:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The trackpad also doesn't have good drivers for MacOS, so it doesn't have multi touch or any fancy features like palm rejection and stuff
Dec 16, 2020 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Copies the RAM out of the buffer to the hard drive
Dec 16, 2020 3:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I accidentally click sometimes while typing which is annoying lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The weird thing is, other people have the exact same laptop with same specs and same exact setup and have no problems
Dec 16, 2020 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe different track pad chip?
Dec 16, 2020 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I wonder if maybe my RAM OC is the issue 
Dec 16, 2020 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that shouldn't matter...
Dec 16, 2020 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I mean for the display, not the trackpad
Dec 16, 2020 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The trackpad just doesn't have drivers for MacOS, so you have to kind of hack them in lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It might be OC RAM for the shared GPU portion?
Dec 16, 2020 3:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And doing that doesn't allow for multitouch and gestures and stuff lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe, but I'm not sure why that would cause an issue...I mean, it's just RAM, frequency shouldn't matter really
Dec 16, 2020 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you change the buffer size?
Dec 16, 2020 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried a few different sizes, but nothing changed
Dec 16, 2020 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm
Dec 16, 2020 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect it's because this laptop doesn't have any options for iGPU in the BIOS that can be edited
Dec 16, 2020 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then the software I'm using should force it to only see one specific buffer size cuz it patches the drivers before boot
Dec 16, 2020 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it's definitely like...a driver issue somewhere, because if I disable GPU acceleration it works just fine, no glitch or anything
Dec 16, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is the patch maybe using some RAM?
Dec 16, 2020 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe causing a mismatched checksum
Dec 16, 2020 3:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno how the patch works, some kind of voodoo macos magic lol
Dec 16, 2020 3:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://github.com/acidanthera/WhateverGreen <
Dec 16, 2020 3:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've run through like 5 different guides finetuning all the settings and everything, still no change
Dec 16, 2020 3:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The weird thing is it's only at boot, once I force it to re-wake, I've never had any issues doing anything
Dec 16, 2020 3:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've even run a game or two to see if it'd glitch out on those, but it runs perfectly normal
Dec 16, 2020 3:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm wondering if maybe it's because of how quickly the system tries to initialize the driver at boot, maybe the patch isn't running soon enough before the "Official Apple Drivers" get loaded 
Dec 16, 2020 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it would need to run first?
Dec 16, 2020 3:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz that was an issue with the audio drivers, the patch I was using was running before the audio hardware even inits, so I had to set a 5 second delay for the patch
Dec 16, 2020 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To patch on load?
Dec 16, 2020 3:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I dunno if you can delay this particular patch, documentation doesn't say you can so it might not be built in 
Dec 16, 2020 3:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I can change when the patch loads in EFI I suppsoe
Dec 16, 2020 3:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But they generally recommend you never touch that stuff cuz you're just gonna break something more often than not lol
Dec 16, 2020 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol make a backup first?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 17, 2020)

Dec 16, 2020 4:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah 15 different things load in first before the GPU patch does
Dec 16, 2020 4:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ugh but changing the order will be annoying, have to move around all 15 things lol
Dec 16, 2020 4:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe I'll try that tomorrow lol
Dec 16, 2020 4:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn Apple and their locked down OS 
Dec 16, 2020 4:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just let me use your product shit company 
Dec 16, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Apple Sux
Dec 16, 2020 4:09 AM - kenenthk: You gotta spend an extra 10k before going forward
Dec 16, 2020 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Red apple or green apple? 
Dec 16, 2020 5:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I like red ones 
Dec 16, 2020 5:12 AM - kenenthk: I like pink stuff
Dec 16, 2020 5:52 AM - kenenthk: https://www.fox23.com/news/trending/sharon-osbourne-hospitalized-after-testing-positive-covid-19/XV5CJ2R2VZEGDLN55MNFZZDG7Y/?fbclid=IwAR1xwEqC1bM36tV233Ak0dNPWqhZkMQ4QRyEzAztuQklZgjTD-Qhpuw247w
Dec 16, 2020 10:44 AM - Veho: Ozzy bit the head off a bat and now his wife has COVID. Coincidence? I think not.
Dec 16, 2020 11:36 AM - Mete: Hello
Dec 16, 2020 11:58 AM - Veho: Hello.
Dec 16, 2020 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: hoi
Dec 16, 2020 3:31 PM - MrMEEE: Hi guys... How do I commit a tutorial?
Dec 16, 2020 3:35 PM - T-hug: C0HLYTNCDYM4F7GT
Dec 16, 2020 3:35 PM - T-hug: Switch USA
Dec 16, 2020 4:17 PM - kenenthk: T hug
Dec 16, 2020 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Dead box
Dec 16, 2020 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: MrMEEE I can only help you commit a felony, roses are red violets are blue hot asians in area want to meet up with you!
Dec 16, 2020 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Why can we have little china but not little japan
Dec 16, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Not with that attitude.
Dec 16, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: https://gameinfinitus.com/news/red-dead-redemption-remaster-and-red-dead-redemption-2-dlc-details-leak/ surly this is news worthy
Dec 16, 2020 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: Shirley you must be joking.
Dec 16, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im serious and dont call me shirly!!
Dec 16, 2020 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Okay temple
Dec 16, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/noRZJzf.jpg
Dec 16, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yqIwoBs
Dec 16, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-12-river-sediment-history-climate-mongol.amp
Dec 16, 2020 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn you global warming!!! If only the mongols had used electric cars instead!!!
Dec 16, 2020 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/a-new-breakthrough-in-tape-storage-could-squeeze-580-tb-1845851499/amp
Dec 16, 2020 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The future of game storage lol
Dec 16, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/09vHAbF.png
Dec 16, 2020 6:03 PM - kenenthk: I bought rap snacks
Dec 16, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: Why?
Dec 16, 2020 6:04 PM - Veho: Isn't it like a $1 snack being sold for $15?
Dec 16, 2020 6:05 PM - kenenthk: 1.50 something
Dec 16, 2020 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Walmart had them
Dec 16, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: On the bright side of it being 30 degrees out at least i can save room in the fridge and keep my beer in my trunk
Dec 16, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://photos.cltampa.com/the-rinker-house-built-by-a-florida-cement-tycoon-is-now-for-sale-in-tampa-bay/?slide=1&0544af00d693f1ea2e3b4fac06ccd854l-m2139777972od-w1024_h768
Dec 16, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Santa bring ne this!!! Lol
Dec 16, 2020 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Id turn the tennis court into a solar installation
Dec 16, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: Why not the roof?
Dec 16, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IItvTtT.jpg
Dec 16, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: There's a Youtube channel called 12tone that Youtube keeps suggesting, and the titles sound interesting so I keep clicking them, but the channel is about music theory and I can't understand a single word.
Dec 16, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: Fuck.
Dec 16, 2020 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://dailycoffeenews.com/2020/12/14/coffee-is-being-widely-used-as-a-covid-19-diagnostic-tool/
Dec 16, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: Farts work too  
Dec 16, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom said changing diapers was easier lol
Dec 16, 2020 7:31 PM - kenenthk: https://bstock.net/ this website over took our old toys r us which is like 10 minutes away
Dec 16, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: Lame.
Dec 16, 2020 7:41 PM - kenenthk: I do like how they didnt repaint the front so its still looks like toyrs r us
Dec 16, 2020 7:49 PM - kenenthk: https://hackaday.com/2020/12/15/mouse-controller-hybrid-aims-to-dominate-in-first-person-shooters/
Dec 16, 2020 8:01 PM - Veho: Why not just make the "mouse" part a touchpad?
Dec 16, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: There were a few gamepads with a trackball instead of the right analog, those were pretty good at FPS games that supported them.
Dec 16, 2020 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Stop touching my pad
Dec 16, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: Never.
Dec 16, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was asking to be touched!!!
Dec 16, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/cyberpunk-2077-new-mods-allow-tweaking-of-hidden-settings-ram-pool-optimization-for-improved-performance/amp/
Dec 16, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/a-christmas-story-star-peter-billingsley-chewing-tobacco-claim-holiday-classic.amp
Dec 16, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: It was a different time. There was asbestos in the walls, lead in paint, cocaine in the soda, little kids chewed tobacco.
Dec 16, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: It put hair on your chest.
Dec 16, 2020 8:41 PM - Veho: And some other places.
Dec 16, 2020 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6S6h0Q9.mp4
Dec 16, 2020 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 16, 2020 9:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sveF6rm.mp4
Dec 16, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: Bought a vodka with honey and chili. It's nice.
Dec 16, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: https://img.thewhiskyexchange.com/900/vodka_nem2.jpg
Dec 16, 2020 9:19 PM - kenenthk: I just made some fudge
Dec 16, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: Any good?
Dec 16, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Stomach felt better after
Dec 16, 2020 9:26 PM - Veho: 
Dec 16, 2020 9:35 PM - kenenthk: 
Dec 16, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Dec 17, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1U770Bp-Uc&pbjreload=101
Dec 17, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/cleaning-sheaths-the-bean-queen-665653
Dec 17, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0ieECZinlk
Dec 17, 2020 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/ssd-prices-set-to-drop-in-q1-due-to-oversupply-of-3d-nand
Dec 17, 2020 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: "  I just spend a few minutes massaging the beans out — I always manage to get them out."
Dec 17, 2020 3:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh, i'm sure she does


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 18, 2020)

Dec 17, 2020 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 17, 2020 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the picture of her next to the horse... she looks like super crazy lol
Dec 17, 2020 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 17, 2020 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Horses
Dec 17, 2020 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Ba9yb83JY
Dec 17, 2020 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXsrH3cuDMA
Dec 17, 2020 6:31 AM - kenenthk: I want a clean stomach cause thats all i really want for Christmas this year
Dec 17, 2020 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pjk7QVMMgZs?t=445
Dec 17, 2020 6:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/c_dvCOgz-BI
Dec 17, 2020 7:01 AM - kenenthk: The rap snacks werent that bad
Dec 17, 2020 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear the Cardi B ones are OK?
Dec 17, 2020 7:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/13496013/kodi-box-police-letter-jail/amp/
Dec 17, 2020 7:27 AM - kenenthk: Honestly they just taste like lays with more seasoning
Dec 17, 2020 7:28 AM - kenenthk: Which they probably are lays
Dec 17, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk honestly with all the free shit to watch legally, I am almost down to zero piracy. Occasionally I watch something on the naughty list but mostly IF I have time to watch something... I watch from like Pluto or Tubi or Plex (it has a lot of free stuff too now) or YouTube or one of the paid things like Netflix or Amazon or YouTube TV...
Dec 17, 2020 7:30 AM - kenenthk: If i get a letter in the mail I'm drowning my hard drives in alchohol
Dec 17, 2020 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am considering cancelling YouTube TV and switching it for like Disney+ or something.
Dec 17, 2020 7:31 AM - kenenthk: Isnt hulu bundling the services for like 13 a month or something and you get espen
Dec 17, 2020 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk just use of those secure erase programs or if it's an SSD since they operate different data recovery once overwritten is pretty impossible.
Dec 17, 2020 7:32 AM - kenenthk: I have no sd card in my shield thats a piece of paper officer
Dec 17, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah I think so, or I think you can get Disney+ AND Hulu AND ESPN for like a bundle of like 20 bucks or something retarded cheap
Dec 17, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk if it's a MicroSD it's small enough to swallow 
Dec 17, 2020 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Maybe it'll revive space in my brain from alchohol damage
Dec 17, 2020 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smuggle data by swallowing 20TB's worth of MicroSD cards lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "We must recover the data...." *Spy shoves USB cord up his ass*
Dec 17, 2020 7:34 AM - kenenthk: I do wonder how they could go after app services though probably you knew what was on it when you installed therefor you're guilty
Dec 17, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly unless your using a good VPN and can do some pretty strong encryption end to end, your ISP knows everything you do lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:35 AM - kenenthk: I just dont think att gives a shit i hear they can just scan your downloads folder though
Dec 17, 2020 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and with all the holes the government puts in encryption or in the chips doing the encryption... They always know lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Which most of my torrents are linked to a back up drive
Dec 17, 2020 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it's not that they don't care... It's like trying to bust 20,000 people the legal costs alone would bankrupt the company and it wouldn't put a dent in the pirates at the end of the day
Dec 17, 2020 7:37 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully i could get away woth saying. ihabe a mental retardation and didnt know any  etter
Dec 17, 2020 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What they do go after is a few people a month, the ones downloading like 2,000 movies a month and streaming them out to everyone on the planet lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:39 AM - kenenthk: Most of apks links are encrypted via google so they cant argue you downloaded content just whats on the app
Dec 17, 2020 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk what would happen is this, they couldn't file a criminal case, it's a law suite they would file, they would file for 20 billion dollars or something... They would win, you instead of paying go to a lawyer and file bankruptcy... Spend like 800 bucks wipe out the debt and carry on with life as usual.
Dec 17, 2020 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is why they don't sue everyone who downloads stuff they get nothing out of it.
Dec 17, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It costs them more to sue than it does to wipe out the debt from
Dec 17, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "
Dec 17, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "winning"
Dec 17, 2020 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Then buy a vpn and argue you were visitijg china so china courts need to deal with it
Dec 17, 2020 7:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: VPN avoids all that as the cost to crack a VPN and then file a lawsuit, just brings you back to filing for bankruptcy and it's a no win situation lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:44 AM - kenenthk: Or once they size the drives they'll just dump a bunch of child porn on them and have me labeled as a sick villain that needs to be cruicifed asap all i wanted to do was watch a new blockbuster hit withiut paying for it 
Dec 17, 2020 7:56 AM - kenenthk: https://apnews.com/article/wildlife-snakes-miami-florida-dogs-946cadff4d27bdcefb44f1259de6493a
Dec 17, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I keep thinking about doing that...
Dec 17, 2020 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hunting snakes is fun....
Dec 17, 2020 8:04 AM - kenenthk: No homo?
Dec 17, 2020 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol exactly
Dec 17, 2020 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Train your dog to scent penises so you wont come home with a he instead of a she
Dec 17, 2020 8:13 AM - kenenthk: Damn think my amazon was cracked into there was an order for some gaming laptop
Dec 17, 2020 8:25 AM - kenenthk: 12.89 12/16	Pending	AMAZON.COM AMZN.COM/BI	1,144.00
Dec 17, 2020 8:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck my life
Dec 17, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn
Dec 17, 2020 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile me trying to order a new CPU... Lol nope not at those prices
Dec 17, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: All my accounts are blocked now gotta wait a week for replacements thank god i want to the store this morning
Dec 17, 2020 9:36 AM - kenenthk: It was so weird because amazon confirmes that it was shipping to my address
Dec 17, 2020 9:42 AM - wonkeytonk: https://bit.ly/37qV5SI this voice sample is a good quality rip of unreal
Dec 17, 2020 9:42 AM - wonkeytonk: oh wait, wrong game
Dec 17, 2020 3:07 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/16/us/communist-cookie-monster-mural.html
Dec 17, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: One plus is celebrating their 7th year seems like it was just yesterday how everyone was going nuts trying to get an invite
Dec 17, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/good-deals/2020/12/17/22180232/playstation-plus-two-year-membership-ps4-ps5-airpods-pro-deal-sale
Dec 17, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xvjKPYi
Dec 17, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that looks amazing, I could only eat like 1 slice (maybe) but damn it looks good.
Dec 17, 2020 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/r/food
Dec 17, 2020 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G2Ifc8SAbU
Dec 17, 2020 6:20 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm hella bored
Dec 17, 2020 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm Tom Bombadildo
Dec 17, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: I am Groot.
Dec 17, 2020 6:33 PM - TomRannd: https://imgur.com/gallery/eFPgwPF
Dec 17, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm Batman!!!
Dec 17, 2020 6:43 PM - Sicklyboy: Went in to work today. Nothing to do.
Dec 17, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bWJAYMa7sk
Dec 17, 2020 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Dec 17, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Great just what we need another tom
Dec 17, 2020 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://uproxx.com/movies/johnny-knoxville-steve-o-jackass-4-hospitalized-day-two/
Dec 17, 2020 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Thats not news psi well at least they're actually filming it
Dec 17, 2020 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 17, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: It'd be funnier if it was just for the skit
Dec 17, 2020 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Intro skit i mean
Dec 17, 2020 7:05 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2020/12/17/viral-tiktok-shows-how-mcdonalds-mcribs-are-made-in-nasty-video/amp/
Dec 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.playstation.com/en-us/cyberpunk-2077-refunds/ < LOL
Dec 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cyberpunk removed from PSN completely lol
Dec 18, 2020 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GG CDPR


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 19, 2020)

Dec 18, 2020 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 18, 2020 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like it just needed a couple of more months in the oven
Dec 18, 2020 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still good on PC though
Dec 18, 2020 6:16 AM - GamerzHell9137: even PC needs couple of more months
Dec 18, 2020 6:16 AM - GamerzHell9137: the console version shouldn't been released until next year
Dec 18, 2020 6:17 AM - GamerzHell9137: they should focused on PC, let last gen and next gen versions bake for a one more year
Dec 18, 2020 6:17 AM - GamerzHell9137: and then release it
Dec 18, 2020 6:17 AM - GamerzHell9137: sell PC version in december
Dec 18, 2020 6:17 AM - GamerzHell9137: make console players want to play the game
Dec 18, 2020 6:18 AM - GamerzHell9137: release the console version next december, ez money
Dec 18, 2020 6:18 AM - GamerzHell9137: but lets be stupid and tank our stocks
Dec 18, 2020 8:56 AM - kenenthk: New eminem music released
Dec 18, 2020 9:03 AM - kenenthk: I do understand the pressure on cyberpunk maybe people will stop complaining about push delays now or they should've just announced a later release date you know when the game was actually finished either way poor quality testing on their end
Dec 18, 2020 10:07 AM - Veho: They were under pressure to hit the holiday release window.
Dec 18, 2020 10:10 AM - Veho: "It will be finished when it's finished" is fine and all, but releases are usually timed to hit holidays, and if you're late to the party grandma and grampa will have bought their little ones COD instead.
Dec 18, 2020 10:12 AM - Veho: Say what you want about games being for adults, a huuuuge portion of most games' sales are clueless parents of edgy tweens.
Dec 18, 2020 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Clueless and yet desire to blame said product for social problems lol
Dec 18, 2020 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barney and Friends Video Game made my boy turn gay and shoot 23 kids at his school!!!
Dec 18, 2020 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Right they could've just released it for new gen and announced a later date for older gen though it could've enticed people to want newer gen for holidays
Dec 18, 2020 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Guess scalpers didnt help that cause though
Dec 18, 2020 11:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1ZreKf6.png
Dec 18, 2020 11:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 18, 2020 11:16 AM - Veho: I mean, people already fuck vacuum cleaners...
Dec 18, 2020 11:17 AM - Veho: Succ-uum   
Dec 18, 2020 11:17 AM - kenenthk: I dont know whos fetishes are worse yours or psis
Dec 18, 2020 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IGTLiYP
Dec 18, 2020 11:19 AM - Veho: 
Dec 18, 2020 11:19 AM - kenenthk: I wonder how the dude with the metal gear arm is enjoying his masturbation sessions
Dec 18, 2020 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Snaaaaake!
Dec 18, 2020 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TiTnVBD
Dec 18, 2020 11:27 AM - kenenthk: https://hiphopdx.com/news/id.59594/title.eminems-machine-gun-kelly-gnat-subliminal-sets-twitter-ablaze
Dec 18, 2020 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i.imgur.com/LbEKVXY.gif
Dec 18, 2020 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Thats gay
Dec 18, 2020 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/fJzct40
Dec 18, 2020 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Michael Jackson pt2
Dec 18, 2020 11:51 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/MI1sS8-aedM
Dec 18, 2020 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yewnoeg
Dec 18, 2020 12:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BGmgBTl
Dec 18, 2020 12:21 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/kvhlM9U6e0I
Dec 18, 2020 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OxzJPAN
Dec 18, 2020 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cVntzO0
Dec 18, 2020 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QeTNjtB
Dec 18, 2020 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Fucking power blew
Dec 18, 2020 6:33 PM - Yoshi128k: oi
Dec 18, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/12/evil-mobile-emulator-farms-used-to-steal-millions-from-us-and-eu-banks/?amp=1
Dec 18, 2020 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/intel-discontinues-avengers-cpus
Dec 18, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: News box
Dec 18, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Variety is the spice of life lol
Dec 18, 2020 10:11 PM - Flame: psionic this thread is made for you https://gbatemp.net/threads/android-tv-boxes-were-a-fantastic-invention.579138/
Dec 18, 2020 10:16 PM - kenenthk: So were male masturbators
Dec 18, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame that thread is weird 
Dec 18, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: People saying a Shield TV is equal to chinese boxes in video  they are not to be honest nit sure what the difference is codecs or chips or what but video output is worlds different
Dec 18, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On that subject the Apple TV is even slightly better....
Dec 18, 2020 10:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I just can't stand Apple lol
Dec 18, 2020 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Dont you wanna spend $500 on wheels
Dec 19, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do but I want them to work on more than one thing lol
Dec 19, 2020 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Apple car wheels
Dec 19, 2020 2:46 AM - kenenthk: 1k per tire


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 20, 2020)

Dec 19, 2020 4:12 AM - kenenthk: https://blog.playstation.com/2020/12/18/playstation-blog-2020-game-of-the-year-the-winners/amp/
Dec 19, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This year sort of sucked for games at least for me.
Dec 19, 2020 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Emulation has been pretty good though.
Dec 19, 2020 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of huge improvement on different emulators
Dec 19, 2020 4:14 AM - kenenthk: Last of us was a good game but winning every category
Dec 19, 2020 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just shows how piss poor the selection was if one good game wins all the catagories
Dec 19, 2020 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not taking away that it's a great game just that everything else was sort of meh.
Dec 19, 2020 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://youtu.be/bRWkniXDC_4?t=426
Dec 19, 2020 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm crying
Dec 19, 2020 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm dying.... So boring lol
Dec 19, 2020 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This parrot is no more, it has ceased to be!
Dec 19, 2020 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Dec 19, 2020 4:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRWkniXDC_4
Dec 19, 2020 5:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit super nintendo world is coming to singapore
Dec 19, 2020 5:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: hyped
Dec 19, 2020 6:02 AM - kenenthk: Fucking sony 54gb file downed in 3 PM inutes 26gb file 3 hours
Dec 19, 2020 6:03 AM - kenenthk: 30mins
Dec 19, 2020 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony has the best and most secure network.... Lol
Dec 19, 2020 9:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/12/stanford-hospital-erupts-in-protest-after-vaccine-plan-leaves-out-residents/?amp=1
Dec 19, 2020 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Irresponsible not to vaccinate the front line workers first
Dec 19, 2020 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: To help stop the spread... After them you vaccinate the stupid.
Dec 19, 2020 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/blackmagicfuckery/comments/kg2jom/hilarious_prank_but_how/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Dec 19, 2020 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/cursedcomments/comments/kg1pvc/cursed_silly_string/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Dec 19, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.psypost.org/2020/12/women-overestimate-mens-attraction-to-thin-female-fashion-models-study-finds-58831/amp
Dec 19, 2020 11:35 AM - kenenthk: The man can be fat the woman just cant look like two truck load sizes
Dec 19, 2020 12:51 PM - Minox: I mean, why would you ever want to settle for someone who is about to kill themselves with unhealthy life choices?
Dec 19, 2020 1:40 PM - kenenthk: It's like you know my life personality already 
Dec 19, 2020 1:41 PM - Veho: That depends, Minox. Are they rich?
Dec 19, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Stop flirting with millionaires veho
Dec 19, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: Ahem, self-destructive millionaires, ken.
Dec 19, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Mike Tyson?
Dec 19, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: He's almost broke.
Dec 19, 2020 1:45 PM - kenenthk: I have a measly 1 million dollars poor me 
Dec 19, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: He does have that weed farm though.
Dec 19, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Tyson special chicken?
Dec 19, 2020 1:50 PM - Veho: Special blend of herb and more herb. And spices.
Dec 19, 2020 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And his animated TV show lol
Dec 19, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: Isn't that old as balls?
Dec 19, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: I think he spent all the money he made on that.
Dec 19, 2020 1:54 PM - Veho: Wait, that's almost brand new.
Dec 19, 2020 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is awesome 
Dec 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tLP1TeIzzWosEw2YPQSyc3MTlUoqSzOz1PIrSwuSS3KTC0GALsAC7c&q=mike+tyson+mysteries&oq=mike+tyson+m&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46i433j0i433l2.5614j0j1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Dec 19, 2020 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 8.1 out of 10 on imdb lol
Dec 19, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Tyson_Mysteries
Dec 19, 2020 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most recent episode was early 2020
Dec 19, 2020 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I imagine covid kinda made production difficult?
Dec 19, 2020 2:01 PM - Veho: Aren't most of those shows made in Korea or something?
Dec 19, 2020 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know, maybe?
Dec 19, 2020 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These days shows are just made with fancy animation programs really
Dec 19, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But before those got popular and a lot of things were still hand-drawn, yeah big ol' asia workhouses lol
Dec 19, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: It's all AI.
Dec 19, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: Including the jokes.
Dec 19, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: People think they're "wacky" and "quirky" and "brilliant" but they're just random.
Dec 19, 2020 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think one of the big main studios was in like Canada or something
Dec 19, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: Computer generated.
Dec 19, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Yeah kinda sad really do miss the old artsy feel of 90s cartoons like you can tell someone actually drew it
Dec 19, 2020 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'd be nice if it wasn't all slave labor
Dec 19, 2020 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Like courage the cowarsly dog you could just tell designers were allowed to smoke that good stuff
Dec 19, 2020 2:28 PM - Veho: It's indoor work with no heavy lifting, Tom. As slave labor goes, it's not bad.
Dec 19, 2020 2:29 PM - kenenthk: But you have big mike over your shoulder screaming no piss breaks and shit your pants via zoom
Dec 19, 2020 2:29 PM - Veho: Joke's on him, I do that already.
Dec 19, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: You did that before there was a pandemic
Dec 19, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Easy fix cut a hole in your fancy gaming chair and get one of those buckets old people use and empty it before bed
Dec 19, 2020 2:33 PM - kenenthk: All employees required to work in underwear
Dec 19, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: To keep the workplace sanitary, sprinklers will douse you in disinfectant several times a day.
Dec 19, 2020 2:58 PM - Veho: And to save on lunch breaks, sprinklers will also dispense soup at random intervals.
Dec 19, 2020 3:19 PM - kenenthk: But only underneath your penis and or vagina
Dec 19, 2020 5:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1ORkiNv.jpg
Dec 19, 2020 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Woah woah woah, careful with your image sharing there Veho! Don't you know the...s word...is a terrible awful slur??? You could get banned for that on Twitch.tv cuz it's so bad!!!
Dec 19, 2020 5:53 PM - Veho: S-word... Shoes? Schnoz? Fruchtschorle?
Dec 19, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't say it Veho, I might get banned 
Dec 19, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: Tom, did you get banned from Twitch for calling people simps?
Dec 19, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: Again?
Dec 19, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I don't use the chat feature on Twitch, only simps do that ;O;
Dec 19, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Simps, virgins, and incels ;O;
Dec 19, 2020 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OH GOD I SAID THE WORST SLURS
Dec 19, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: I agree people who use that word should be banned, not because it's a slur, but because it's used exclusively by tryhard edgelords that should be banned in general.
Dec 19, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: That and "cuck".
Dec 19, 2020 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, whatever simp incel virgin beta cuck
Dec 19, 2020 6:01 PM - Veho: Fucking chantard incels and their overcompensation  
Dec 19, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: I notice them around the Temp too, and they tend to get banned pretty fucking quick for some reason.
Dec 19, 2020 6:06 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Dec 19, 2020 6:09 PM - Veho: OMG BAN BAN BAN
Dec 19, 2020 6:22 PM - kenenthk: I didnt spend 20 years in med school to loose my license over saying the correct medical term for dick 
Dec 19, 2020 6:23 PM - Veho: You didn't spend 20 years in med school, period.
Dec 19, 2020 6:25 PM - kenenthk: I didnt even spend 5 in normal school but thats besides the point
Dec 19, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: Your schools are weird and I don't know if 5 years is the correct number or what.
Dec 19, 2020 6:29 PM - kenenthk: I dont even remember how many but i know its not whats required
Dec 19, 2020 6:30 PM - kenenthk: But hey money in my pocket and no education so fuck the system 
Dec 19, 2020 6:36 PM - Veho: The system will fuck you right back.
Dec 19, 2020 6:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With sandpaper as lube
Dec 19, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: It has Veho, trust me it has
Dec 19, 2020 6:38 PM - kenenthk: I mean telling creditors he's deceased has helpedm some 
Dec 19, 2020 6:38 PM - Veho: 
Dec 19, 2020 6:39 PM - Veho: I'm having some horrible stout.
Dec 19, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: I had some golden ale brew last night that was pretty decent for cheap assed nfl beer
Dec 19, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Just a blond ale with fancy nfl logos though
Dec 19, 2020 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Sorry the company was called golden road i guess
Dec 19, 2020 6:41 PM - Veho: I may have shit taste in beer but all the beers I tried that claim to have "notes of chocolate and coffee" in the description have had absolutely no notes of any of that.
Dec 19, 2020 6:42 PM - Veho: https://www.viinarannasta.ee/images-shop/1582878363-peterscreamstout50-2020.jpg
Dec 19, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/tqPmf7C
Dec 19, 2020 6:42 PM - Veho: And my favourite dark beer is a local beer that just says "dark beer" on the label and doesn't claim any magical "notes" or "creaminess".
Dec 19, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: This beer is fucking amazing:
Dec 19, 2020 6:43 PM - Veho: https://static.ahold.com/cmgtcontent/media//001280700/000/001280754_001_140290_708.jpg?options=399,q85
Dec 19, 2020 6:43 PM - kenenthk: I just saw it and forgot the name but hershy has some limited time beer
Dec 19, 2020 6:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yuengling.com/our-beer/yuengling-hersheys-chocolate-porter/
Dec 19, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Here in kansas city we have a popular brand called boulevard sour beery ale it was meh
Dec 19, 2020 6:45 PM - Veho: Ugh, I hate Hershey's chocolate  
Dec 19, 2020 6:45 PM - Veho: It tastes like vomit.
Dec 19, 2020 6:45 PM - kenenthk: My doctor can take away my xanax but he cant take away my alcoholism
Dec 19, 2020 6:45 PM - Veho: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/food/article-4155658/The-real-reason-American-chocolate-tastes-terrible.html
Dec 19, 2020 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Just put in chocolate syrup with guiness 
Dec 19, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: Guiness is expensive. I'll stick with the local beer I was talking about.
Dec 19, 2020 6:49 PM - Veho: https://d17zv3ray5yxvp.cloudfront.net/variants/aaYzcN1DnY8jj2cBgyPZDPi7/57ed05bea98bceae5f0eaada26b69cee6c61471d3030f7123d212844a35eba04
Dec 19, 2020 6:50 PM - Veho: Higher alcohol content, too  
Dec 19, 2020 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I'll stick with my bacardi ot jim beam for higher alcohol content
Dec 19, 2020 6:52 PM - kenenthk: Guiness is actually affordable here at least 10 bucks for a 6 pack which is the pretty norm on 6 packs in my area
Dec 19, 2020 6:53 PM - Veho: I can't have hard liquor while I'm at work.
Dec 19, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: You can just dont snitch yourself out
Dec 19, 2020 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Awe fuck think my shields dying keeps flashing black screens
Dec 19, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it could be some bad apps?
Dec 19, 2020 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have send files installed?
Dec 19, 2020 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Googling some shit could be refresh rate issue
Dec 19, 2020 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Phenylalanine is a word
Dec 19, 2020 9:18 PM - Veho: So is "lettuce". What of it?
Dec 19, 2020 9:19 PM - kenenthk: So is cunt 
Dec 19, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: What a coincidence, so am I.
Dec 19, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: Aaaaanyway.
Dec 19, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: You looking into phenylalanine, ken?
Dec 19, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: It is a nice compound
Dec 19, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kotaku.com/someone-found-a-weird-unreleased-simpsons-game-on-an-ol-1845919560/amp
Dec 19, 2020 9:28 PM - Veho: Let me know if it works.
Dec 19, 2020 9:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ImroUc6SBo0
Dec 19, 2020 10:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/veBSv45.jpg
Dec 20, 2020 1:36 AM - Flame: dont piss me off people. ill hack into your computers.
Dec 20, 2020 1:36 AM - Flame: 192.168.1.112
Dec 20, 2020 1:36 AM - Flame: halp
Dec 20, 2020 1:36 AM - Flame: halp not working.
Dec 20, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: cum ddos me scrub ur fake h4x0r gg scrub
Dec 20, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 127.0.0.1
Dec 20, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: good luck
Dec 20, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ull ned it to get pst my 7 firewalls
Dec 20, 2020 1:43 AM - Flame: you are pissing me off ! ill piss on your "fire"walls
Dec 20, 2020 1:43 AM - Flame: *unzips*
Dec 20, 2020 1:52 AM - Flame: .......halp
Dec 20, 2020 1:52 AM - Flame: halp not working.
Dec 20, 2020 1:54 AM - Cassiogomesdasilva: como faz pra fazer o dawload dos games
Dec 20, 2020 2:01 AM - Cassiogomesdasilva: como faz dawload do games do wii e u
Dec 20, 2020 3:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: your penis isn't working?
Dec 20, 2020 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They sell pills and creams for that?


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 21, 2020)

Dec 20, 2020 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.astrology-zodiac-signs.com/
Dec 20, 2020 7:25 AM - Veho: Psi, why?
Dec 20, 2020 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Flames penis is always in flames
Dec 20, 2020 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho just for fun lol
Dec 20, 2020 9:53 AM - kenenthk: Psi also believes sacrificing a goat wins him 30 virgins
Dec 20, 2020 12:13 PM - Veho: https://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/1608396691-20201219.png
Dec 20, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 20, 2020 1:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The condiru fish is proof there is no god... Lol
Dec 20, 2020 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candiru
Dec 20, 2020 1:09 PM - Veho: PENIS FISH
Dec 20, 2020 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Dec 20, 2020 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why no vagina fish  lol
Dec 20, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: It's the same fish.
Dec 20, 2020 1:15 PM - Veho: It swims up the urethra, everyone has one.
Dec 20, 2020 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm women pee in water less often?
Dec 20, 2020 1:18 PM - Veho: Don't believe them.
Dec 20, 2020 1:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FGVgolz.mp4
Dec 20, 2020 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 20, 2020 1:30 PM - Veho: I found a pair of earbuds that I thought I'd lost, so now I don't have to buy new headphones.
Dec 20, 2020 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats always nice
Dec 20, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: It's nice when the phones are nice. When they're a piece of shit and their absence was the excuse you were looking for to buy better ones, it's less nice  
Dec 20, 2020 1:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ltP20eF.mp4
Dec 20, 2020 2:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WGxRtbR.jpg
Dec 20, 2020 3:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KINxTa3.png
Dec 20, 2020 3:13 PM - Flame: no wonder my immune system is made of diamond
Dec 20, 2020 3:15 PM - Flame: its undestroyable
Dec 20, 2020 3:34 PM - Veho: INVINCIBLE
Dec 20, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EBDhXhD.jpg
Dec 20, 2020 4:04 PM - Veho: Florida man strikes again.
Dec 20, 2020 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Florida man is a mayor
Dec 20, 2020 4:30 PM - Veho: Governor, if I'm not mistaken.
Dec 20, 2020 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Psi got promoted?
Dec 20, 2020 4:41 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/t/awesome/DXyhBLO
Dec 20, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/intel-core-i9-9900k-core-i9-9th-gen/p/N82E16819118147?item=N82E16819118147&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL122020&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122020-_-EMC-122020-Index-_-ProcessorsDesktops-_-19118147-S3A1A&ignorebbr=1
Dec 20, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, new "stimulus" checks will actually be coming at some point, except now it's just $600 per person lol
Dec 20, 2020 6:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a fucking joke
Dec 20, 2020 6:56 PM - Veho: I know I'd be plenty stimulated with $600 but then again the cost of living here is waaaaaaaaaaay lower.
Dec 20, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $600 is like...my mortgage payment
Dec 20, 2020 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 20, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which, tbf, is pretty low considering
Dec 20, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that doesn't count gas and electric and car payment and car insurance and groceries
Dec 20, 2020 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So even doubled with my wife that's fucking nothing
Dec 20, 2020 6:58 PM - Veho: I know.
Dec 20, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: I saw a map of median rent prices across the USA and ALL of them were more than $600.
Dec 20, 2020 6:59 PM - Veho: So $600 can just about stop you from getting evicted, for one month, maybe.
Dec 20, 2020 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was the main reason I opted for a house vs renting, yeah. Cheaper in the long run, can sell it off for more later on assuming we don't all die
Dec 20, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: And assuming the property appreciates in value...
Dec 20, 2020 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, technically this house is worth like $40k more than I'll end up paying lol
Dec 20, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, right now anyways, got a killer deal on it lol
Dec 20, 2020 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming prices don't absolutely tank that hard, should be all good in like 10-15 years whenever I pay it off
Dec 20, 2020 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I doubt it'll appreciate much more than right now, given that my neighborhood is in the middle of "poor" and "middle class" areas lol
Dec 20, 2020 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That sweet spot where if I drive one way I can see nice big houses, and if I drive another you get tiny, cheapo made houses lol
Dec 20, 2020 7:10 PM - Veho: Could go either way then? 
Dec 20, 2020 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as the people buying houses on my street continue being either old ass people or "city" rednecks, I should be ok lol
Dec 20, 2020 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I hope it's less city rednecks cuz fuck they are annoying lol
Dec 20, 2020 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Setting off fireworks every other day, revving their tiny dick trucks at 1 in the morning
Dec 20, 2020 7:51 PM - Veho: Small dick energy.
Dec 20, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rdtrlu8.png
Dec 20, 2020 8:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8zTDrsv.jpg
Dec 20, 2020 9:14 PM - kenenthk: 600 is better then nothing at least w2s are around the corner
Dec 20, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: It would be great if it actually was a stimulus package, just a bunch of money people can spend on stuff, but it does very little in the middle of a pandemic when half the people can't even afford food and most of the places you could spend money are closed down.
Dec 20, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: Call it financial aid.
Dec 20, 2020 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's responses like "it's better than nothing" that is exactly the problem. $5 is better than nothing, but it doesn't fucking help me
Dec 20, 2020 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If only people in the US weren't so fucking complacent
Dec 20, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Well does 0 help yoy any better
Dec 20, 2020 9:25 PM - kenenthk: I'll sure take it if it wont help you at all
Dec 20, 2020 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, but the $2000 monthly stimulus proposed back in fucking March sure as shit would have
Dec 20, 2020 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But good ol' bumfuck republicans decided that's helping the people too much and not the corps enough so fuck the american people
Dec 20, 2020 9:26 PM - kenenthk: It sure would but what can you do
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: You can vote the fuckers out.
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can vote the old fucks out??
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: And prosecute them for fraud and conflict of interest.
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 'd
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Veho: And so on.
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking morons in kentucky still managed to vote in the utter assbag Bitch
Dec 20, 2020 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite his 15% approval rate or whatever the fuck it was
Dec 20, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And if Georgia fucks it all up and we end up with a republican majority, we're gonna be more fucked the next 4 years
Dec 20, 2020 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But things are somewhat looking ok on that end, at least so far
Dec 20, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: I'm hoping the runoff runs off towards the Democrats.
Dec 20, 2020 9:30 PM - kenenthk: I'm just thankful we're getting anything at this point
Dec 20, 2020 9:30 PM - Veho: You're getting screwed, that's what you're getting.
Dec 20, 2020 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is the problem, you're complacent getting fucked in the ass with a giant nail studded baseball bat
Dec 20, 2020 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because hey, at least it's something!
Dec 20, 2020 9:31 PM - kenenthk: They could just keep pushing it further and further
Dec 20, 2020 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile every other developed country on the planet has, y'know, taken care of their citizens
Dec 20, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can't even say "well just move there then!" because the US fucked up Covid so bad we can't even leave the fucking country
Dec 20, 2020 9:32 PM - kenenthk: That's Murica thensmaller person never really has that much of a say in their decisions
Dec 20, 2020 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure they do
Dec 20, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just don't bother
Dec 20, 2020 9:33 PM - kenenthk: I mean I'm sure many wanted to say we want more then 600
Dec 20, 2020 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise we wouldn't have idiots like Bitch Mitch denying every single relief bill ever
Dec 20, 2020 9:34 PM - kenenthk: They just don't listen
Dec 20, 2020 9:36 PM - Veho: The smaller person has a lot of say, but for every small person there's another small person voting against them.
Dec 20, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We just need to go full on France
Dec 20, 2020 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mass protests, chop some heads off
Dec 20, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Sure you can say whatever but the ooint is will they listen which most don't
Dec 20, 2020 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Which is why we're getting 600
Dec 20, 2020 9:38 PM - Veho: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandela_Way_T-34_Tank
Dec 20, 2020 9:43 PM - Veho: Let me reiterate. Tom, you are pretty certain the majority agrees with your view, but are too lazy/complacent to do anything. But you just had an election with the biggest turnout in history, and you guys are pretty much 50-50 divided.
Dec 20, 2020 9:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the problem is that there are something like 20-50 million people who are eligible to vote, and did not
Dec 20, 2020 9:45 PM - Veho: You're still assuming they lean mostly to one side or other, but odds are they are split the same way too.
Dec 20, 2020 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no, sorry 20-50 million
Dec 20, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'll never know
Dec 20, 2020 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because they didn't bother voting
Dec 20, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: People were saying the same about the 2016 election, that if more people voted the result would have been different, well more people voted now and the result is pretty much the same.
Dec 20, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: 50-50, very close call.
Dec 20, 2020 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Eother way Americas a fucked up country
Dec 20, 2020 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Minimal care about one and other and whoever has the most power
Dec 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Veho: I really shouldn't talk, Croatia is a fucked up country too, we are a fucked up people, but we have enough holdovers from our communist days to make me feel safe(ish).
Dec 20, 2020 9:49 PM - Veho: And then I read the comments on just about any article lately and want to puke and then move to Iceland or something.
Dec 20, 2020 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Just get me to old age you political bastards.
Dec 20, 2020 9:50 PM - Veho: 45% of our population won't be getting the COVID vaccine for one reason or other.
Dec 20, 2020 9:50 PM - Veho: Fucking retards.
Dec 20, 2020 9:51 PM - kenenthk: Maybe they're scared of needles?
Dec 20, 2020 9:51 PM - Veho: Maybe they're fucking retards.
Dec 20, 2020 9:51 PM - kenenthk: People in general
Dec 20, 2020 9:53 PM - Veho: No we're a special brand of retard.
Dec 20, 2020 9:57 PM - kenenthk: Retard, greed, power, money always outweighs hope and care for each other
Dec 20, 2020 10:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nVpXdms.jpg
Dec 20, 2020 10:22 PM - Veho: I'm waiting for our president to say something similar.
Dec 20, 2020 10:22 PM - Veho: Luckily for us his position is purely ornamental.
Dec 20, 2020 10:23 PM - Veho: An ornament, like a gargoyle, or grotesque or something.
Dec 20, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: So not that different from ours? 
Dec 20, 2020 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Just remember our current president didn't even know the difference between kansas city kansas and kansas city Missouri during his congratulations for superbowl winners
Dec 20, 2020 10:56 PM - Lilith Valentine: Y’all talking about Gary?
Dec 20, 2020 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Superman's weakness massive doses of LSD...
Dec 20, 2020 11:22 PM - kenenthk: We're talking about whores and drugs apparently
Dec 20, 2020 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just like mom used to make?
Dec 20, 2020 11:46 PM - kenenthk: No, mom was into whores and drugs hence my exsistance
Dec 20, 2020 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scitechdaily.com/sustained-high-fidelity-quantum-teleportation-achieved-for-the-first-time/
Dec 21, 2020 12:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, it swapped from a birthday present to a christmas present, but my Z Fold 2 will finally be here tomorrow 
Dec 21, 2020 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is actually surprising, I told my dad not to buy me anything and to spend all the money on babby lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fold is out dated you want that expanding one now.....
Dec 21, 2020 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:41 AM - kenenthk: But what about all the useful things the lg wing can do
Dec 21, 2020 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.creativebloq.com/news/oppo-rollable-smartphone
Dec 21, 2020 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I of course am way behind and like just my old smart phone is fine... Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:42 AM - kenenthk: Wont be long before we gave paper like disposable lcd screens that can call people
Dec 21, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Folding bending stretching is like a fad 
Dec 21, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly Apple is doing a folding phone Psi
Dec 21, 2020 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "inventing"
Dec 21, 2020 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So of course everyone is gonna praise that as being revolutionary and new
Dec 21, 2020 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "THE NEW STANDARD IN SMARTPHONES NEVER BEFORE SEEN!!"
Dec 21, 2020 12:44 AM - kenenthk: It'll only be $3,000 that breaks if dirt gets in
Dec 21, 2020 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "you folded it wrong so there is no warranty.... But we can sell you a new one!"
Dec 21, 2020 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: More like "Oh to replace those parts it's gonna cost $1000 more than the phone costs, might as well buy out new one!"
Dec 21, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:46 AM - kenenthk: Hear Apple is trying to get rid of all ports as it is
Dec 21, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the good ol imac incident
Dec 21, 2020 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With LTT lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol that was nuts
Dec 21, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you imagine if Dell or IBM tried that lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Does Dell even have much worth buying anymore
Dec 21, 2020 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Server stuff?
Dec 21, 2020 12:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Dells business stuff are still good
Dec 21, 2020 12:48 AM - kenenthk: I don't know if people are still buying alienwares
Dec 21, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: People who don't know any better, sure
Dec 21, 2020 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dell bought them 
Dec 21, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: I had a guy bragging about how powerful alienwares are
Dec 21, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you buy iBuy Power or something lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH the buyout didn't change much really, they're still poorly designed, they still use shitty proprietary hardware lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Looks futuristic alienish must be power and good buy
Dec 21, 2020 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk Alienware stuff is great but your overpaying for it....
Dec 21, 2020 12:51 AM - kenenthk: Pre 2000s they were pretty sexy "looking" machines
Dec 21, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah they do stuff pretty powerful stuff in their prebuilts, they just upcharge you a fuck ton
Dec 21, 2020 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And cheap out on important things like the PSU and motherboard lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toms computer has more RGB than Alienware therefore it is better lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:52 AM - kenenthk: RGB makes the rig
Dec 21, 2020 12:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: True lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they don't do like Apple and charge like 500 dollars for 32GBs of RAM lol
Dec 21, 2020 12:53 AM - kenenthk: I think it was nzxt that made an alienware looking like case a few years ago
Dec 21, 2020 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Oh yeah thenphantom case wanted one so bad
Dec 21, 2020 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wanted one of those refrigerator cases wayyy back in the day
Dec 21, 2020 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was for extreme overclocking direct refrigerated cpu socket
Dec 21, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I want that one case that can output as a screen lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $200 or something
Dec 21, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But so fancy ;O;
Dec 21, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mooor RGB!!! Lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, RGB? You could display porn on it ;O;
Dec 21, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Lumilor-Starter-Kit-Electroluminescent-Technology/dp/B07R7XTHD3
Dec 21, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy that for your PC Tom lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500 bucks is the starter kit... How much for the pro kit? Lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of that electric paint some RGB some UV paint and last but not least that thing that electricity climbs up inside your PC case.... Maybe some hydrollics too?
Dec 21, 2020 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/s/?k=tesla+coil&ref=sugsr_1&pd_rd_w=2M47l&pf_rd_p=5d249daa-c586-46f5-902e-027d01be0aff&pf_rd_r=VPQ8XZ43WV52WHAVGYG5&pd_rd_r=a0e13572-890b-4458-976f-ebeb8ed23afa&pd_rd_wg=lkWup&qid=1608514262
Dec 21, 2020 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Definitely one of those too
Dec 21, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do have a strip of RGB LEDs I could shove inside lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the spool is like 5 or 10ft worth lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, 16.4ft apparently lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Install a tesla coil its good for overclock lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ESD could be an issue though lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Katzco-Plasma-Ball-7-5-Plug/dp/B06XCK4SBG/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=tesla+coil&pd_rd_r=a0e13572-890b-4458-976f-ebeb8ed23afa&pd_rd_w=2M47l&pd_rd_wg=lkWup&pf_rd_p=5d249daa-c586-46f5-902e-027d01be0aff&pf_rd_r=VPQ8XZ43WV52WHAVGYG5&qid=1608514262&sr=8-3
Dec 21, 2020 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would fit in your case Tom lol
Dec 21, 2020 3:47 AM - kenenthk: I bet it would fit in his case


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 22, 2020)

Dec 21, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its only 7 inches kenenthk lol
Dec 21, 2020 4:16 AM - kenenthk: Perfect size
Dec 21, 2020 4:18 AM - kenenthk: Who am I kidding thats too small for him 
Dec 21, 2020 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://liliputing.com/2020/12/gpd-win-3-will-have-829-starting-price-during-crowdfunding-handheld-gaming-pc-with-intel-tiger-lake.html?amp
Dec 21, 2020 4:39 AM - kenenthk: Thats just dumb to buy when strwaming services are gettjng better
Dec 21, 2020 4:39 AM - kenenthk: Especially for $829
Dec 21, 2020 8:07 AM - Minox: Wow that thing is ugly
Dec 21, 2020 8:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, the OQO is a much older device and it looked more modern than this
Dec 21, 2020 8:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can't use streaming services on the go ken, you'll eat up your data in no time
Dec 21, 2020 8:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that's what handhelds are all about
Dec 21, 2020 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Unlimited data is a thing?
Dec 21, 2020 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: no, it isn't
Dec 21, 2020 8:43 AM - kenenthk: Oh righ cell phone companies are liars lie about everything
Dec 21, 2020 8:45 AM - kenenthk: Regardless if I'm out I wouldn't have time to just sit out and play long hour sessions of games
Dec 21, 2020 8:47 AM - kenenthk: So cloud gaming using data would suit me just well your average person doesn't even go over 2gbs considering theres wifi like everywhere now
Dec 21, 2020 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: 720p uses 1gb in about an hour
Dec 21, 2020 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least
Dec 21, 2020 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Agains theres wifi like at nearly every place you ho to now
Dec 21, 2020 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably half an hour with a decent bitrate
Dec 21, 2020 8:51 AM - kenenthk: I cant justify spending $830 when i could just call my cell phone company up spend an extra like $20 on data if i really wanted to game like that
Dec 21, 2020 8:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've tried game streaming on 4g, it's pretty bad
Dec 21, 2020 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Is it worth spending $830 to you just for smoother frame rates
Dec 21, 2020 8:53 AM - kenenthk: On a device you'll probably just use one or twice during ttavel?
Dec 21, 2020 8:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: no because i never go anywhere
Dec 21, 2020 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Which is my argument its not worth the price when theres other options
Dec 21, 2020 8:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: but there was a point in my life when i didn't have a laptop when i would have loved something like this
Dec 21, 2020 8:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wanted an OQO badly
Dec 21, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: But at $800 bucks you could buy a decent gaming laptop
Dec 21, 2020 8:55 AM - kenenthk: If it was like under 400 it'd be more appealing in my eyes
Dec 21, 2020 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah you could get an acer nitro 5
Dec 21, 2020 9:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: but laptops are less convenient
Dec 21, 2020 9:16 AM - kenenthk: The price tag still doesn't justify what you get vs a gaming laptop
Dec 21, 2020 9:32 AM - kenenthk: Anytime you travel you already have a suitcase or some backpack you could just lug the shit around but if people are dumb enough to drop 800 on convince factor its on them now if they were to turn it into more of like a smartphone approach i could see the appeal for it
Dec 21, 2020 9:34 AM - Minox: Jdbye, funny that you would mention the OQO
Dec 21, 2020 9:35 AM - Minox: I'm still searching for a nice OQO 2 on auction sites here
Dec 21, 2020 9:35 AM - Minox: It's just one of those awesome pieces of history that I would love to have in my possession
Dec 21, 2020 9:38 AM - Minox: https://www.chip.com.tr/images/content/20090110220838/oqo-model-2-vista-li-en-ufak-pc.jpg
Dec 21, 2020 9:38 AM - Minox: So freaking sexy of a machine even though it was not really practical
Dec 21, 2020 9:45 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/oqo-model-2-Mini-Comp-Tested-Works-Have-Password-Battery-Won-t-Hold-Charge/233812656048?hash=item367051ffb0:g:bhYAAOSwF5dfV4Bn
Dec 21, 2020 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: if the new gpd win looked anywhere near as good, i'd honestly be interested, even if i have no practical use for it
Dec 21, 2020 9:46 AM - kenenthk: God damn 750 that wont charge right
Dec 21, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think they were like 2000 bucks or something when they were new
Dec 21, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: they weren't cheap
Dec 21, 2020 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: and they didn't sell terribly well, the company went bust
Dec 21, 2020 9:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: so they're probably kinda rare
Dec 21, 2020 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Imagune that classy buisness man that buys one only to complain this things slow as shit
Dec 21, 2020 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think the OQO is still good looking even now, that says something
Dec 21, 2020 9:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: eww the capacitive keys on the gpd win though, may as well not even bother, it's no better than an onscreen keyboard
Dec 21, 2020 9:55 AM - kenenthk: Which is why I say if they wanna throw in pc spec components just make it a smartphone with the ability to switch os
Dec 21, 2020 10:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: that would be one huge chonker
Dec 21, 2020 10:01 AM - kenenthk: It could still catch networks eyes since everyone wanta flips and bends back now
Dec 21, 2020 10:28 AM - DinohScene: Hah me HTC Shift x9500 has a higher winsat score
Dec 21, 2020 10:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: winsat is shit anyway
Dec 21, 2020 10:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: it puts too much weight on the lowest common denominator
Dec 21, 2020 10:30 AM - DinohScene: speaking of shifts, how much do they go for these days...
Dec 21, 2020 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Looks like 60 to 400 on ebay prices
Dec 21, 2020 10:33 AM - DinohScene: eh not to bad
Dec 21, 2020 10:33 AM - DinohScene: I'd love to have a GPD Pocket
Dec 21, 2020 10:34 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HXJBHMF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_0Oh4FbCSYTTK1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Dec 21, 2020 10:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: gpd pocket is just a glorified netbook
Dec 21, 2020 10:36 AM - DinohScene: to focused on games, pass
Dec 21, 2020 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Plus 1k
Dec 21, 2020 10:38 AM - kenenthk: But hey save an extra 50 bucks ;O
Dec 21, 2020 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's kinda expensive too
Dec 21, 2020 11:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tHYtYOnPl58
Dec 21, 2020 12:19 PM - kenenthk: Psi must actually be working tomight we usually see 5-10 imgur links by now
Dec 21, 2020 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be asleep
Dec 21, 2020 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Ha
Dec 21, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: TRJ the GPD Pocket is meant to be a netbook, there's nothing "glorified"about it.
Dec 21, 2020 12:51 PM - Veho: There's a bunch of UMPCs out right now, obviously there's a market for them.
Dec 21, 2020 12:52 PM - Veho: Some people want portable Windows.
Dec 21, 2020 12:59 PM - kenenthk: I can see it being extremely useful in medical fields
Dec 21, 2020 1:00 PM - kenenthk: It's sad but true hospitals run on older os and shit based computers
Dec 21, 2020 1:26 PM - Veho: Hospitals have those bulky industrial tablets, rubber-clad, blood and bile resistant.
Dec 21, 2020 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Those preserve all the juices and flavor!
Dec 21, 2020 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We had 3 different gun shot wounds today lol
Dec 21, 2020 1:38 PM - Flame: slow day?
Dec 21, 2020 1:39 PM - Flame: florida man hasnt got his shooting boots on ?
Dec 21, 2020 1:42 PM - kenenthk: It isnt Christmas yet flordia mans just warming up
Dec 21, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: Slow day? 20 thousand dead today. Or, if you believe their governor, zero.
Dec 21, 2020 1:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GM3SW5E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_Wtk4FbYGPS87T?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 This will be family Christmas gifts this year
Dec 21, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: Coal candy?
Dec 21, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Dec 21, 2020 1:45 PM - kenenthk: I dont want to poison them woth real coal knowing my family they'll assume it's real coal
Dec 21, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: Don't people take real coal for stomach aches or something?
Dec 21, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_charcoal_(medication)
Dec 21, 2020 1:47 PM - kenenthk: I know some brush their teeth with coal
Dec 21, 2020 1:48 PM - kenenthk: https://www.armandhammer.com/oral-care/toothpastes/essentials/whiten-plus-activated-charcoal?utm_source=google&utm_id=go_cmp-9369827886_adg-98960905185_ad-427581419688_kwd-298507803288_dev-m_ext-_prd-&gclid=CjwKCAiArIH_BRB2EiwALfbH1HEfH9CBIJtYtaZ-Pax_ln9vsMTFiJqjiyukWH9l8nGkuPP08kqeLhoCZNEQAvD_BwE
Dec 21, 2020 1:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ginx.tv/en/youtube/mrbeast-opens-300-restaurants-across-the-us?display=amp
Dec 21, 2020 2:10 PM - Veho: So that's just delivery, right? Local franchises?
Dec 21, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Assume so they have one 17 miles away and doubt they deliver out that far
Dec 21, 2020 2:15 PM - kenenthk: But if they do and i dont see an ipad or stacks of cash I'm leaving a negative review
Dec 21, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Mr.beats only has like 50million subs or something like that
Dec 21, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Beast*
Dec 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: I just had some Korean noodle things for lunch. Not bad.
Dec 21, 2020 2:16 PM - Veho: Beef udon.
Dec 21, 2020 2:16 PM - kenenthk: I had oats and coffee for breakfast
Dec 21, 2020 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: what makes it korean? is there kimchi?
Dec 21, 2020 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Pushing my body to loose weight with hour long walks every other day I'm so out of shape well slow is progress at least
Dec 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: Did you have sqwatz?
Dec 21, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: Oats are pointless if you don't do squatz brah.
Dec 21, 2020 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I squat my ass back in bed afterwards
Dec 21, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: TRJ, different sauce I guess.
Dec 21, 2020 2:22 PM - kenenthk: 1938 best sauce on anything
Dec 21, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: usually korean noodles have kimchi
Dec 21, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that fermented chili paste
Dec 21, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they like putting that in stuff
Dec 21, 2020 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: gochujang
Dec 21, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: I once bought a tub of that, lasted me a year.
Dec 21, 2020 2:27 PM - Veho: Not bad at all.
Dec 21, 2020 2:40 PM - kenenthk: You're not bad at all
Dec 21, 2020 2:43 PM - Veho: 
Dec 21, 2020 2:51 PM - Minox: We have dedicated kimchi stores around here lol
Dec 21, 2020 2:51 PM - Minox: They literally only sell kimchi
Dec 21, 2020 2:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Good morning, Happy Monday and first day of winter 
Dec 21, 2020 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Fuck mornings and winter 
Dec 21, 2020 3:03 PM - Veho: I can't fuck winter, cold causes shrinkage.
Dec 21, 2020 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Get heat insulated underwear 
Dec 21, 2020 3:09 PM - Minox: Winter ain't too bad
Dec 21, 2020 3:09 PM - Minox: I want colder weather and some actual snow
Dec 21, 2020 3:10 PM - Minox: What we get here ain't enough
Dec 21, 2020 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/the-stargate-the-magpi-101/
Dec 21, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: I love infinity mirrors.
Dec 21, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: They're neat.
Dec 21, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: They're a gimmick that hasn't been overused and overplayed yet.
Dec 21, 2020 3:18 PM - Veho: *cough*resin*cough*
Dec 21, 2020 3:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aUwIYdb.mp4
Dec 21, 2020 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 4:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iGstmXK.jpg
Dec 21, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: . https://imgur.com/gallery/i1JwVJo
Dec 21, 2020 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The birth of a fetish
Dec 21, 2020 4:07 PM - kenenthk: Its a snack
Dec 21, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j1e6kt8.jpg
Dec 21, 2020 4:11 PM - Veho: Here's a fetish snack.
Dec 21, 2020 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Could be more of a surprise once everthings off
Dec 21, 2020 4:15 PM - Darthagnon: Anyone know if the Halo MCC supports LAN multiplayer on PC?
Dec 21, 2020 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BZLcLZe
Dec 21, 2020 4:20 PM - Veho: Nope rope.
Dec 21, 2020 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Guys an idiot could of caught the snake and have two for one meal
Dec 21, 2020 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Flordia man engineering 101 tape up your pants
Dec 21, 2020 5:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2020/12/20/us/florida-pythons-eat-study-trnd/index.html
Dec 21, 2020 6:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/quantum-teleportation-nasa-internet-b1777105.html?amp
Dec 21, 2020 6:22 PM - Veho: Wow, that article doesn't explain a fucking thing.
Dec 21, 2020 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It said quantum internet isn't that good for faster porn? Lol
Dec 21, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eHFRwTk.png
Dec 21, 2020 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OiPUMiO
Dec 21, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: I'm guilty of that too.
Dec 21, 2020 6:30 PM - Veho: "For greasy, soggy, limp, lifeless... men. With bad hair."
Dec 21, 2020 6:31 PM - Veho: Yup, that's for me.
Dec 21, 2020 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7aUVTNI Tom or Veho is this your house? Lol
Dec 21, 2020 6:36 PM - Veho: Can't be Tom, his kid is around 4 years too young for this type of fuckery.
Dec 21, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: And I live in an apartment, otherwise my older kid would be doing that.
Dec 21, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: 
Dec 21, 2020 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a girlfriend who is trying to convince me to have a kid.... I don't know.... Lol
Dec 21, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I already raised my wife's two kids... One of my own is just a bad idea lol
Dec 21, 2020 7:05 PM - Veho: Aren't you like 80 years old?  
Dec 21, 2020 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Perfect time for kids, get them when they're cute and then by the time they're a pain you're dead ;O;
Dec 21, 2020 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also fancy phone confirmed fancy
Dec 21, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 7:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 46 but in great shape
Dec 21, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: The fact you have to say "but in great shape" at all means you're old  
Dec 21, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: A 30 year old doesn't have to mention their shape, even if it's a sphere  
Dec 21, 2020 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless they make the "I'm in shape, round is a shape!" joke 
Dec 21, 2020 7:32 PM - Veho: "Vaguely humanoid."
Dec 21, 2020 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meat popsicle
Dec 21, 2020 7:34 PM - Flame: crack head
Dec 21, 2020 7:39 PM - p1ngpong: poop mouth
Dec 21, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: p1ngpoop
Dec 21, 2020 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My
Dec 21, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Power is maximum!!! Lol
Dec 21, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/XskJhF6u74Y
Dec 21, 2020 7:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7kImoHC.mp4
Dec 21, 2020 8:07 PM - kenenthk: That was a good walk
Dec 21, 2020 8:09 PM - kenenthk: 2 miles recorded
Dec 21, 2020 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice I probably have only walked 3 or 4 so far today
Dec 21, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Easy to do since I walk like a mile to my car at work lol got out at 7 AM this morning
Dec 21, 2020 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 2 miles each shift before I do my job
Dec 21, 2020 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank god for Dr Sholes lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I also wear steal toe combat boots and body armor and run up and down stairs...
Dec 21, 2020 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus my duty belt and gun and ammo and knife and brass knuckles... Lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I train more my power will be maximum!!! Lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:27 PM - Flame: psionic hows life.
Dec 21, 2020 8:27 PM - Flame: got anything new chinese tech?
Dec 21, 2020 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some testosterone booster pills like a month ago kind of afraid to take them lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Flame: LOL!
Dec 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame only my phone lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Flame: new phone?
Dec 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Redmi Note 9 Pro
Dec 21, 2020 8:28 PM - Flame: yeah i know about that.
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho got one for his wife too
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2fold scrubs ;O;
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Perfect PSP emulator
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Flame: i know all this
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.sportskeeda.com/amp/esports/fans-accuse-mrbeast-burger-selling-raw-food-internet-divided lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Flame: new news
Dec 21, 2020 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom folding is a gimmick!!!!
Dec 21, 2020 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I need a new pair of work out shoes since I'm attempting to be healthier blisters on my feet every time i get back
Dec 21, 2020 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I did buy an addon for it USB C hdmi usb port card reader box
Dec 21, 2020 8:31 PM - Flame: folding phone is like doing drugs.... until its crack time.
Dec 21, 2020 8:31 PM - kenenthk: I dummo how accurate the s8s health tracking shit is 
Dec 21, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk yeah try different shoes and inserts maybe better sox?
Dec 21, 2020 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's ok to be jealous Flame ;O;
Dec 21, 2020 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sockd
Dec 21, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom is it cooler?
Dec 21, 2020 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's real fucking fancy lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile my wife is dying (for real)
Dec 21, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Which one did you go with?
Dec 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Galaxy Fold
Dec 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you give her the aids Psi?
Dec 21, 2020 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Health conditions psi?
Dec 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh she is just super lazy
Dec 21, 2020 8:33 PM - Flame: psionic are you serious ?
Dec 21, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She fell like 5 hours ago refuses to call 911
Dec 21, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is she gonna show up on my 600lb life? Lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom she is close...
Dec 21, 2020 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably pushing a good 450
Dec 21, 2020 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Thats sad
Dec 21, 2020 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Dec 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: 450!!!!!!!!!!!
Dec 21, 2020 8:35 PM - kenenthk: I saw my scale go over 250 and was like nope time to get back in shape
Dec 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend is ready to move in though so I got that going for me lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: damn fart once in a while
Dec 21, 2020 8:35 PM - Flame: you amercians
Dec 21, 2020 8:36 PM - kenenthk: I was just under 200 a couple years ago
Dec 21, 2020 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk yeah I am like 260 but lots of muscle like life one end of a car muscle lol
Dec 21, 2020 8:36 PM - kenenthk: And I'm about a 6foot guy
Dec 21, 2020 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Work females depression can really fuck your body up 
Dec 21, 2020 8:38 PM - Flame: talking to you fat_zo_ amercians i feel like doing weights/workout/walking right now
Dec 21, 2020 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/Grapplerbaki/comments/faapdt/whatever_happened_to_maria_oliva_girlfriend/
Dec 21, 2020 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Hope you drop a weight on you  nah kidding <3
Dec 21, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame you can use mine, I have like 500 pounds of chrome plated whrights 
Dec 21, 2020 8:40 PM - Flame: Hope you drop a weight... and be sexmy like me 
Dec 21, 2020 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beautiful weight set 
Dec 21, 2020 8:40 PM - kenenthk: I saw this really nice looking weight system that detatches off the bars and turns into a bowflex thing for like a 100 bucks i may get sometime next year
Dec 21, 2020 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Flame is solid proof fatmen can get chicks easier 
Dec 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Flame: psionic start your weight loss.... not this friday but the friday after.
Dec 21, 2020 8:42 PM - Flame: okay?
Dec 21, 2020 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Until they look into our bank accounts and see its nothing but delivery orders 
Dec 21, 2020 8:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/66LB-Adjustable-Dumbbell-Weight-Sets-for-Bodybuilding-Training/293074862 this thing
Dec 21, 2020 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame I am pretty trim its honestly a lot of muscle
Dec 21, 2020 9:09 PM - Flame: 
Dec 21, 2020 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Flame you can use mine, I have like 500 pounds of chrome plated whrights  < And 450lbs of fleshy colored ones 
Dec 21, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Dec 21, 2020 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You would be amazed I can pick that up lol
Dec 21, 2020 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Its from all that workout powder you sniff in your nose like the crackz
Dec 21, 2020 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zZGEp2F.jpg
Dec 21, 2020 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 21, 2020 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aloha Snack Bar!!!
Dec 21, 2020 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: THUG LYFE 
Dec 21, 2020 9:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/89BnlSK.mp4
Dec 21, 2020 9:48 PM - Flame: people in the past didnt know how shit the future is
Dec 21, 2020 9:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure they did thats why they aren't in the future now 
Dec 21, 2020 10:00 PM - Flame: no they too busy being in the present
Dec 21, 2020 10:00 PM - Flame: ;O;
Dec 21, 2020 10:04 PM - Veho: "Look at all these amazing inventions, imagine what the future will look like!"
Dec 21, 2020 10:04 PM - Veho: The future looks like shit.
Dec 21, 2020 10:04 PM - Veho: But at least there's porn.
Dec 21, 2020 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Bttf was so wrong sadly
Dec 21, 2020 10:12 PM - Veho: I grew up on the optimistic predictions of the future from 70s science and technilogy magazines, riding the high of recent Moon missions and all that shit. I was promised space stations, cities on the Moon, partying on Mars, flying cars, the works.
Dec 21, 2020 10:13 PM - Veho: (Should have probably kept with the more up to date magazines instead of reading archives but OH WELL.)
Dec 21, 2020 10:14 PM - Veho: But then the global dick measuring contest that propelled the ultimate phallic symbol to the Moon and back ended.
Dec 21, 2020 10:15 PM - kenenthk: The AI is so fucked in Madden games lol
Dec 21, 2020 10:18 PM - Veho: 
Dec 21, 2020 10:21 PM - kenenthk: 3 to 76 with little effort
Dec 21, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: I dont see how that justifies an eye roll but ok
Dec 21, 2020 10:36 PM - Flame: the eye roll is cause its a sports game
Dec 21, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew sports games
Dec 21, 2020 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'll be an immediate ban when I take over GBAtemp
Dec 21, 2020 10:51 PM - kenenthk: 
Dec 21, 2020 10:52 PM - kenenthk: I dont see hiw they mess up AI so badly though
Dec 21, 2020 11:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NBA JAM IS BEST 
Dec 21, 2020 11:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gamingbible.co.uk/news/games-the-lord-of-the-rings-fans-are-campaigning-for-classic-ps2-games-20201221.amp.html
Dec 21, 2020 11:44 PM - kenenthk: https://i.redd.it/4yojtz8fwj661.jpg
Dec 22, 2020 12:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: TIL Great Cockup is an actual place https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Cockup
Dec 22, 2020 12:02 AM - kenenthk: And just happens to be in Cumbria, England
Dec 22, 2020 12:22 AM - Hambrew: why can't ScummVM for 3DS play the Secret of Monkey Island
Dec 22, 2020 12:23 AM - Hambrew: it's basically one of the definitive SCUMM games, you're telling me it's too hard for it to play on a 3DS whereas it works fine on my PC
Dec 22, 2020 12:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3MuIcs1Wpk
Dec 22, 2020 1:31 AM - BORTZ: its because you touch yourself at night
Dec 22, 2020 1:32 AM - Flame: @Hambrew: Fucking CPU's!? how do they work?
Dec 22, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: According to documentation it can, so I guess you just suck at life
Dec 22, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ):
Dec 22, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 22, 2020 1:45 AM - Flame: I hope your fold doesnt fold anymore. 
Dec 22, 2020 1:47 AM - kenenthk: They have medication for that
Dec 22, 2020 1:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shhhh Flame, it's ok to be jealous ;O;
Dec 22, 2020 1:53 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 dropped down the steps 
Dec 22, 2020 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Well there goes the diet papa johns has stuff crust now


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 23, 2020)

Dec 22, 2020 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks good
Dec 22, 2020 4:12 AM - kenenthk: It actually looks stuffed unline pizza huts emptiness
Dec 22, 2020 4:59 AM - Lilith Valentine: Are ya winning, son?
Dec 22, 2020 6:29 AM - Veho: Wait what do you mean SCUMM 3DS can't play Monkey Island? I played it on the DS.
Dec 22, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: ???
Dec 22, 2020 7:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It should play it the original was on like Dos and Amiga lol
Dec 22, 2020 10:01 AM - Veho: Hambrew's shout up there. He can't play it on a 3DS. Weeeird.
Dec 22, 2020 11:59 AM - kenenthk: Maybe its too scummy to play
Dec 22, 2020 12:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.timesnownews.com/amp/the-buzz/article/aussie-couple-names-newborn-son-dominic-gets-60-years-of-free-pizza/697107
Dec 22, 2020 12:02 PM - Veho: One pizza per month? Meh.
Dec 22, 2020 12:04 PM - Veho: I mean it's neat and all, but 720 pizzas is not 60 years' worth, it's two years  
Dec 22, 2020 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Well do you want that baby to be the next host for heart attack grill
Dec 22, 2020 12:05 PM - Veho: Fine, let's spread it out to 10 years  
Dec 22, 2020 12:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnews.go.com/amp/Health/HeartHealth/blair-river-hefty-heart-attack-grill-spokesman-dies/story%3fid=13056400
Dec 22, 2020 12:07 PM - Veho: Fat fuck.
Dec 22, 2020 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Just imagine a 10 year old telling their friends I can get pizza whenever I want to
Dec 22, 2020 12:13 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/nfMRP2x/FB-IMG-1608639171361.jpg
Dec 22, 2020 12:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LAHxOkrUG2U
Dec 22, 2020 12:43 PM - Veho: That guy's stance is impressive.
Dec 22, 2020 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Horse stance
Dec 22, 2020 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Useful in training but to fight from it leaves you kind of lacking in mobility depends on your opponent to be the agressor
Dec 22, 2020 1:42 PM - Veho: This is more of a fighting stance than a pure horse stance, it's sideways, weight is (supposed to be) primarily on the back leg. I was just admiring how textbook it was. Low.
Dec 22, 2020 1:43 PM - Veho: No use in an actual fight though  
Dec 22, 2020 1:44 PM - Veho: But if you train kicks and transitions from that stance, doing them from a more upright stance is a fucking breeze  
Dec 22, 2020 1:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/att/cm/mcdonalds-just-released-weirdest-burger-164725711.html
Dec 22, 2020 1:47 PM - Veho: Grilled spam sandwich, the taste of my childhood  
Dec 22, 2020 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 22, 2020 1:48 PM - Veho: The Oreo crumbs are weird but from what I saw in Shanghai they like to add something sweet to _everything_ so this could be a hit.
Dec 22, 2020 1:54 PM - kenenthk: I remember when pringles released chocolate flavored chips so good
Dec 22, 2020 2:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cXPRRjM.mp4
Dec 22, 2020 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Runs better then the original
Dec 22, 2020 2:11 PM - Veho: I want a top-down view version.
Dec 22, 2020 2:24 PM - kenenthk: I like boobs
Dec 22, 2020 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm more interested in the doritos burger, that sounds good
Dec 22, 2020 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Plot twist its just a qurater pounder with doritos on it
Dec 22, 2020 2:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mVdCk7Q.jpg
Dec 22, 2020 2:54 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/eTt9TCX_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 22, 2020 3:11 PM - Veho: Fishing for extra gifts.
Dec 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: Also fuck secret santa on imgur, the whole months gets filled with "look what I sent" "look what I got" "I didn't get anything" "need points 2 send msgs plox"
Dec 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: FUUUCK YOOOOUUUU
Dec 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: And fuck your $500 gifts in the middle of a fucking recession and pandemic.
Dec 22, 2020 3:13 PM - Veho: Get fucked.
Dec 22, 2020 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would not trust imgur secret santa worried i would get sent a bomb or drugs or something
Dec 22, 2020 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Too bad for you veho I was picked as your secret Santa
Dec 22, 2020 3:55 PM - kenenthk: You get a copy of Madden 20 on ps4
Dec 22, 2020 4:34 PM - Veho: You get an envelope full of glitter.
Dec 22, 2020 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Sparkles and sunshine 
Dec 22, 2020 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's finally happening! my HP reverb G2 shipped!
Dec 22, 2020 5:27 PM - Veho: 
Dec 22, 2020 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 22, 2020 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OOH2ycz
Dec 22, 2020 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/DkEjlwO
Dec 22, 2020 6:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/z5udoEm_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 22, 2020 6:03 PM - Veho: The Prometheus school of running (driving) away from things.
Dec 22, 2020 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: for the next 4 months, i'll be living in VR
Dec 22, 2020 6:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: see you in spring
Dec 22, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: VR hibernation.
Dec 22, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cHRa3Zq
Dec 22, 2020 6:07 PM - Veho: Remember to change your catheter regularly.
Dec 22, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 22, 2020 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how my wife is doing....
Dec 22, 2020 6:14 PM - Veho: Is she hibernating?
Dec 22, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/L2DaDhC
Dec 22, 2020 6:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho no she had to go to the hospital last night
Dec 22, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: Why?  
Dec 22, 2020 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She collapsed and being too large for me to lift alone without risking injury... I believe she had a stroke
Dec 22, 2020 6:28 PM - Veho: 
Dec 22, 2020 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is the result of her refusal to do anything to help herself
Dec 22, 2020 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel no sympathy
Dec 22, 2020 6:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7Kah15H.png
Dec 22, 2020 6:52 PM - Veho: wut
Dec 22, 2020 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, they tacked that BS on so DMCA strikes = felonies now
Dec 22, 2020 6:54 PM - Veho: Land of the free  
Dec 22, 2020 6:55 PM - Veho: The whole concept of "rider" bills is fucking retarded.
Dec 22, 2020 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xeYTsMpGOw
Dec 22, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: Yes but if you get an infinite amount of items in your inventory, it corrupts your save  
Dec 22, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: So better remember to dump most of that before saving.
Dec 22, 2020 7:27 PM - Veho: 
Dec 22, 2020 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 22, 2020 7:33 PM - Flame: i made a tweet about you @psioic
Dec 22, 2020 7:33 PM - Flame: https://twitter.com/flame_gbatemp/status/1341165157393854473?s=20
Dec 22, 2020 7:33 PM - Flame: hows the Mrs. Roshambo by the way?
Dec 22, 2020 7:34 PM - Flame: damn just saw the chat logs. 
Dec 22, 2020 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe dying
Dec 22, 2020 7:35 PM - Flame: dont say that. go and check on her bro.
Dec 22, 2020 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably can't given you can't visit hospitals
Dec 22, 2020 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Dec 22, 2020 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean she is most likely at one I could pull some strings at and get in anyway but I don't like to burn favors
Dec 22, 2020 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Especially for this type of situation
Dec 22, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: Can't you at least call the attending doctors?
Dec 22, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RR0pTe2.jpg
Dec 22, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Well I was dissatisfied with that chocolate covered cherry there was no cherry in it
Dec 22, 2020 10:21 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2020/12/22/22194995/sony-ps5-update-cross-gen-playstation-5-ps4-notificationhttps://www.theverge.com/2020/12/22/22194995/sony-ps5-update-cross-gen-playstation-5-ps4-notification seems like something that should've been in the day one update
Dec 22, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/21/world/asia/china-electricity-coal-shortage.html
Dec 22, 2020 10:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/u-s-sues-walmart-alleging-role-in-fueling-opioid-crisis-11608661856
Dec 22, 2020 10:48 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/sY8gUtyeAKE
Dec 22, 2020 11:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/kfc-unveils-kfconsole-powered-by-intel-cpu-features-chicken-chamber-supports-ray-tracing
Dec 22, 2020 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 23, 2020 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Buy our seasoning expansion packets now
Dec 23, 2020 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Metro 2033 Redux is free on Epic right now.
Dec 23, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They've been giving free games every day for the last week or so for Christmas, yeah
Dec 23, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Epics giving away better gamesvthen sony and you dont even need to pay for it
Dec 23, 2020 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of them were shit though lol
Dec 23, 2020 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Heard hitman 3 maybe Janurary ps+ game though never got around to playing it
Dec 23, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/552520/Far_Cry_5/
Dec 23, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.moviemaker.com/movies-that-predicted-2020-from-contagion-to-the-ones-youve-never-heard-of/
Dec 23, 2020 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Well back ti the future almost got trump right just a couple years ahead of its time
Dec 23, 2020 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Well shit cant get reteoarch running ps2 on shield
Dec 23, 2020 3:12 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/N-zVfsUk7io


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 24, 2020)

Dec 23, 2020 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/dV93qwJ
Dec 23, 2020 6:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/12/22/trump-stimulus-video-bill/?outputType=amp
Dec 23, 2020 6:20 AM - T-hug: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2xa7vabDkE
Dec 23, 2020 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Psi beat you to it
Dec 23, 2020 6:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkgbmr3dRA
Dec 23, 2020 7:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/dosbox-pure-release-date?amp
Dec 23, 2020 8:36 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KfgrdW2.png
Dec 23, 2020 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/T5aKNA4 Beautiful
Dec 23, 2020 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/st6g1cuu6yj90ga/20201223_151319.jpg?dl=0
Dec 23, 2020 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's in the box?
Dec 23, 2020 2:40 PM - Veho: Could it be something VR related?
Dec 23, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, it's a big black dildo
Dec 23, 2020 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is a big black box after all
Dec 23, 2020 2:59 PM - Veho: Not all big black boxes have big black dildos in them.
Dec 23, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Penis pump?
Dec 23, 2020 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za7bHIKsxc4
Dec 23, 2020 3:33 PM - Veho: That's not mine!
Dec 23, 2020 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baby! lol
Dec 23, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: Totally not my bag.
Dec 23, 2020 3:45 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wM_ksI4WEg
Dec 23, 2020 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9Jtj5fq.gifv
Dec 23, 2020 4:15 PM - kenenthk: Falacio
Dec 23, 2020 4:34 PM - Veho: Psi how's your wife?
Dec 23, 2020 4:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.talkesport.com/news/female-valorant-pro-tayhuhu-banned-on-twitch/
Dec 23, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: Fucking retarded.
Dec 23, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: https://www.talkesport.com/news/tayhuhu-unbanned-on-twitch-after-community-outrage/
Dec 23, 2020 4:47 PM - Veho: There we go.
Dec 23, 2020 4:56 PM - kenenthk: You didnt watch your kid for 5 minutes? BAD PARENT
Dec 23, 2020 4:59 PM - Veho: The kid was fine, it was being watched over by a few thousand pervs  
Dec 23, 2020 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Aren't most that watch twitch streams are under 18
Dec 23, 2020 5:05 PM - Veho: That doesn't stop them from being pervs.
Dec 23, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/delta-plane-takeoff-exit-arraignment/index.html
Dec 23, 2020 5:18 PM - Veho: Airlines should offer anesthesiologists on flights. "Knock me out for about... 6 hours."
Dec 23, 2020 5:21 PM - kenenthk: The plane isnt crashing calm down I just wanna get high off oxygen
Dec 23, 2020 5:38 PM - Veho: "I'm very nervous, I've never flown before, so I'm just gonna down a few of these tiny bottles of vodka to loosen up. Anyway, this is your captain speaking, welcome aboard."
Dec 23, 2020 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Isn't alchohol already served on flights
Dec 23, 2020 5:52 PM - kenenthk: Just fonna bang the flight attend while taking off
Dec 23, 2020 5:55 PM - Veho: It's served when you're already in the air, and it takes a while to knock you out.
Dec 23, 2020 5:56 PM - kenenthk: This your Captain where uh cumming into high winds inside the cock pit
Dec 23, 2020 5:56 PM - Veho: Why have sex in the cockpit when planes have that orgy pit for the crew?
Dec 23, 2020 5:57 PM - kenenthk: More open space if you ignore the knobs and switches
Dec 23, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: https://www.traveller.com.au/content/dam/images/g/o/4/d/x/v/image.related.articleLeadwide.620x349.gvwynj.png/1500874621782.jpg
Dec 23, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: You can't ignore the knob, ken.
Dec 23, 2020 5:57 PM - kenenthk: I like knobs
Dec 23, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: Work those knobs.
Dec 23, 2020 6:19 PM - Veho: PSI HOW IS YOUR WIFE
Dec 23, 2020 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Try an imgur link thats how you normally get his attention
Dec 23, 2020 6:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sOx9eKn.mp4
Dec 23, 2020 8:03 PM - Veho: I just got a spam email with the subject "Who needs eyeballs, you need BUSINESS"
Dec 23, 2020 8:04 PM - Veho: And I know what they were trying to say, but come on.
Dec 23, 2020 8:08 PM - kenenthk: Yes be blind
Dec 23, 2020 8:10 PM - Veho: They must be Slipknot fans.
Dec 23, 2020 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure Veho, I know I am exhausted.... Been doing a lot of organizing and cleaning.
Dec 23, 2020 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: gotta get my house in order
Dec 23, 2020 8:49 PM - Veho: 
Dec 23, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I honestly think she will die very soon, I had a dream a couple of weeks ago she was in a murky kind of water and yelling at me.
Dec 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: From under the surface.
Dec 23, 2020 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And not a yell for help, only angry at me.
Dec 23, 2020 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The damned are always angry at me....
Dec 23, 2020 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make better choices people, you can only do them while your alive...
Dec 23, 2020 9:01 PM - smallissue: da frig happened here
Dec 23, 2020 9:03 PM - Veho: Try to keep up, smallissue.
Dec 23, 2020 9:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VvQIbrW.png
Dec 23, 2020 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/odroid-go-super-retro-gaming
Dec 23, 2020 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had an epiphany.... I believe those are mostly sold to iPhone users... Lol
Dec 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/3yx7OwY
Dec 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: Knowing the prices of those Pi and Odroid kits, this console costs a million dollars.
Dec 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 23, 2020 9:16 PM - Veho: That baby is a dick.
Dec 23, 2020 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/9sTTJeP
Dec 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: Knowing what the Enterprise has been through, they should jump at the opportunity to buy insurance.
Dec 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: It's a wonder anyone would offer it.
Dec 23, 2020 9:20 PM - Veho: "The premium is 3x the price of the ship, ktnx."
Dec 23, 2020 9:21 PM - Veho: "Are you planning on driving it into any war zones?" Kirk: "Um, nooooo..."
Dec 23, 2020 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/mivwGXa
Dec 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Veho: Those brownies did not come from that mold.
Dec 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Veho: I call bullshit.
Dec 23, 2020 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no but if they did that would be awesome
Dec 23, 2020 9:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TSrQv1y.mp4
Dec 23, 2020 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I thought that was porn....
Dec 23, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: It isn't?
Dec 23, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 23, 2020 9:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/5Uj9BSo
Dec 23, 2020 9:31 PM - Veho: Ugh. Yes.
Dec 23, 2020 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/ThhPKTr
Dec 23, 2020 9:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPTISdvyPiU
Dec 23, 2020 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/AQTdBxF
Dec 23, 2020 9:38 PM - Veho: Christmas has been cancelled.
Dec 23, 2020 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/funny/8haYLoJ
Dec 23, 2020 10:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Mq90fgS.jpg
Dec 23, 2020 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Can we cancel birthdays on Christmas also
Dec 23, 2020 10:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/law-enforcement-take-down-three-bulletproof-vpn-providers/
Dec 23, 2020 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xhqIJOA.mp4
Dec 23, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MDdRh9S.mp4
Dec 23, 2020 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho is right
Dec 23, 2020 10:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/66jouqo3awbxvly/20201223_152038.jpg?dl=0
Dec 23, 2020 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: half life alyx is insane, i'm having way too much fun just picking up and throwing shit, breaking bottles, looking at everything closely
Dec 23, 2020 10:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Gkaqckr.mp4
Dec 23, 2020 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7yOghwg.mp4
Dec 23, 2020 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WnHZGlo.mp4
Dec 24, 2020 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp day 3 of fancy fold phone and I'm still liking it, so that's a good sign lol
Dec 24, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a few quirks here or there, sometimes apps don't like swapping between screens even when opened in the background so I have to relaunch them, and I don't like the finger print reader very much
Dec 24, 2020 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the factory screen protector on the internal screen is fucking awful, so I think I'm gonna take that off lol
Dec 24, 2020 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, that is already like way better 
Dec 24, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 24, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Update on my wife, sherif stopped by... She has had to be shocked back to life like 3 times her liver is fucked and she has sepsis. Dr didn't say it but probably in the next day or two I will be single.
Dec 24, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr didn't have any good news at all.
Dec 24, 2020 12:58 AM - TomRannd: i haven't been paying attention recently, but if this is legit i wish the best
Dec 24, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish it wasn't I mean I hated my wife but dying like that is a shitty way to go.
Dec 24, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mostly hated because that is what she chose...
Dec 24, 2020 1:07 AM - Flame: im so sorry Psionic. 
Dec 24, 2020 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that sucks man, even if you hated her
Dec 24, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkvbB5yTwJA
Dec 24, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Whelp time for hookers and drugs lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sitting here looking at all the pictures of when things were better. Everything was good... People suck.
Dec 24, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Testing Dolphin on my phone now, it's pretty good lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2x internal res seems to be the sweet spot, hits 60fps steady with MK Wii
Dec 24, 2020 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And with the 5:4 aspect ratio 4:3 games look really nice which is cool
Dec 24, 2020 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn that is nice
Dec 24, 2020 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also 120hz on a phone screen is so good
Dec 24, 2020 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I will get it on my next phone from Xioami lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Battery life is also surprisingly better than I expected TBH, been unplugged since about 6am, has 8 hours of screen on time and it only just hit 8%
Dec 24, 2020 1:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Already miles and miles better than my S8 lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol still kind of weak 
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually 8 hours is good for most phones
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For a phone with a big fat 120hz tablet screen I'm certainly impressed lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just have been spoiled by lower end phones with 5000 Mah batteries
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Was playing old school runescape mobile for a bit on it, some puzzle shit lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This has a 4500mah battery IIRC
Dec 24, 2020 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 24, 2020 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got "Super fast charging", too, so apparently it'll hit 100% in 1 hour and 15 minutes
Dec 24, 2020 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah mine can do that too but I hear it is not the best to do that?
Dec 24, 2020 1:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I put like a super long cord on my fast charger and it slowed it down a bit.
Dec 24, 2020 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, to a certain extent
Dec 24, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But under a certain wattage it's usually pretty ok IIRC
Dec 24, 2020 1:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the charger that comes bundled with the phone does 25W or something
Dec 24, 2020 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, 25W
Dec 24, 2020 2:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think mine says like 33 but is 25 lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 25, 2020)

Dec 24, 2020 4:17 AM - sailr: 螺丝刀，螺丝刀 贴在地上安地板 火起来就往雪钻 嚯嚯嚯嚯嚯，嘿！ 螺丝刀，螺丝刀 太阳出来圆乎乎 大喊一声开赛露 哈哈哈哈哈，嘿！
Dec 24, 2020 5:19 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/3Sop7Hu
Dec 24, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Dec 24, 2020 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yO0lFUU
Dec 24, 2020 7:26 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Gad5jnP.jpg
Dec 24, 2020 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm lol
Dec 24, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im not feeling well
Dec 24, 2020 10:22 AM - Veho: 
Dec 24, 2020 12:12 PM - Lilith Valentine: Butts
Dec 24, 2020 1:06 PM - p1ngpong: penis
Dec 24, 2020 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Penis is my thing
Dec 24, 2020 1:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/tcl-wolf-dhs-china-bashing
Dec 24, 2020 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: so that's why TCL TVs are so cheap
Dec 24, 2020 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: penis in butts
Dec 24, 2020 1:52 PM - kenenthk: I thought weapons used to spy on americans were at least $800
Dec 24, 2020 2:23 PM - p1ngpong: we all need to buy £5k apple TV sets to be safe
Dec 24, 2020 2:26 PM - Veho: Made in China.
Dec 24, 2020 2:28 PM - kenenthk: And apply a 1k security patch update for extra protection
Dec 24, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/3dshacks/comments/jvkotb/full_speed_psx_finally_here_on_new_3ds_new_2ds_xl/
Dec 24, 2020 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: neat
Dec 24, 2020 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Are you going to get covid tested psi
Dec 24, 2020 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vaccinated?
Dec 24, 2020 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Both you said you weren't feeling well
Dec 24, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No need for a covid test for me I am either immune or already had it and am asymptomatic lol
Dec 24, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh no that was for other reasons 
Dec 24, 2020 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not that kind of sick
Dec 24, 2020 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Too many back ally nights at papa johns?
Dec 24, 2020 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naahh just not sleeping or eating
Dec 24, 2020 2:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep waiting for the phone to ring, to let me know it's time.
Dec 24, 2020 2:41 PM - kenenthk: It's a worse feeling when you're at work I remember getting the call at 1am my grandma passed who was more of a mother
Dec 24, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That always sucks
Dec 24, 2020 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Right at lunch time
Dec 24, 2020 3:10 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3926190001
Dec 24, 2020 3:32 PM - Veho: Only 50% ?
Dec 24, 2020 3:37 PM - Coto: merry christmas everyone
Dec 24, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey I thought he was perfect
Dec 24, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So many memes...
Dec 24, 2020 3:38 PM - Coto: don't over meme yourself.
Dec 24, 2020 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Entertainment on a presidential scale lol
Dec 24, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: Unfortunately that entertainment affected too many people.
Dec 24, 2020 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Jeff dunham for president
Dec 24, 2020 3:45 PM - kenenthk: I'm excited for the next 4 years of Biden memes Biden touches kamala presidentially
Dec 24, 2020 3:48 PM - kenenthk: This just in Kamala Menopauses all over the white house
Dec 24, 2020 4:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/once-asking-100-million-michael-jacksons-neverland-ranch-sells-to-billionaire-ron-burkle-for-22-million-11608817380
Dec 24, 2020 6:36 PM - Veho: Does it include the barrels of Jesus juice?
Dec 24, 2020 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Merry Christmas to the shitbox
Dec 24, 2020 7:21 PM - Veho: Merry shitmas to the Christbox.
Dec 24, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/the_gpd_win_3_is_a_handheld_gaming_pc_with_integrated_controller_and_slideout_keyboard-amp-46891.php
Dec 24, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: Interdasting.
Dec 24, 2020 7:26 PM - Veho: I don't like the form factor but the specs are neat.
Dec 24, 2020 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, Intel's new Xe integrated GPUs are no longer utter ass like their "HD graphics" lol
Dec 24, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're somewhat better than AMD's stuff, though not by much, so should do like 720p stuff around low/low-medium settings pretty well
Dec 24, 2020 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame about the price though
Dec 24, 2020 8:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.digitalspy.com/movies/a35066609/lord-of-the-rings-sean-astin-sam-frodo-kiss/
Dec 24, 2020 8:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Christmas this year kinda sucks for me
Dec 24, 2020 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't sleep can't eat going to work tonight because home sucks lol
Dec 24, 2020 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might as well get paid
Dec 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2020-12-atomic-scale-nanowires-scale.amp
Dec 24, 2020 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That seems like something that should be already done?
Dec 24, 2020 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-55439190
Dec 24, 2020 9:23 PM - kenenthk: I turn 29 tomorrow so fuck Christmas
Dec 24, 2020 9:35 PM - Veho: Isn't that a joke from Spaceballs?
Dec 24, 2020 9:36 PM - Veho: "Give us the codes to your planetary defences or we'll give the princess her pre-op nose back."
Dec 24, 2020 9:58 PM - kenenthk: If anything wouldn't that just help the surgeons creditability I mean Look at the amazing work we can do
Dec 24, 2020 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/12/24/2049218/visa-continues-pornhub-ban-to-allow-card-use-on-some-of-its-parents-sites
Dec 24, 2020 11:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/b0cucirff7761.jpg
Dec 24, 2020 11:52 PM - AsPika2219: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 2021! Follow the SOP to get rid of stupid coronavirus!
Dec 25, 2020 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting rid of it might be problematic...
Dec 25, 2020 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Millions more will die before everyone is vaccinated and it is mutating so millions more might die.
Dec 25, 2020 12:12 AM - kenenthk: Cant we hust let krampus kill us
Dec 25, 2020 1:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Dec 25, 2020 1:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/cmJNCi5tvec
Dec 25, 2020 2:02 AM - FancyNintendoGamer567: h
Dec 25, 2020 2:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: F
Dec 25, 2020 3:21 AM - kenenthk: U
Dec 25, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/baking-competition-essential-workers-coronavirus-pandemic/
Dec 25, 2020 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Two dads one cookie
Dec 25, 2020 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2020/12/24/birdwatcher-discovers-1m-worth-of-ancient-celtic-gold-coins/amp/
Dec 25, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Then he “rubbed it and felt its thickness.”
Dec 25, 2020 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heheheh
Dec 25, 2020 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Imagine his disappointment if he had to give all that back to the land owner


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 26, 2020)

Dec 25, 2020 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 25, 2020 5:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can see the birds when i close my eyes
Dec 25, 2020 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/bDLfzQO4IZI
Dec 25, 2020 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was just texting my wife, she probably will never see them but I sent them anuway
Dec 25, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.ca/amp/gracieshed/explain-a-film-plot-badly/
Dec 25, 2020 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: These are pretty funny
Dec 25, 2020 7:20 AM - BlazeMasterBM: Yo is this game awesome or what? and whos the best character
Dec 25, 2020 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/dec/24/florida-falling-iguanas-unusually-cold-christmas
Dec 25, 2020 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/041r3z19swf13hx/Screenshot%202020-12-25%2009.45.38.png?dl=0
Dec 25, 2020 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: YES! THE CUBE IS MINE!
Dec 25, 2020 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: holy fucking shit this game is awesome
Dec 25, 2020 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you've gotta try it
Dec 25, 2020 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: Manifold Garden
Dec 25, 2020 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: prepare to have your mind thinking in 3 dimensions in ways you've never thought possible
Dec 25, 2020 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: up is down down is up sideways is up every way is upo
Dec 25, 2020 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: flip flip flip
Dec 25, 2020 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So like when I have sex....lol
Dec 25, 2020 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o2TO5atI4rU
Dec 25, 2020 10:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm serious
Dec 25, 2020 10:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: you have to play it
Dec 25, 2020 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://store.steampowered.com/app/473950
Dec 25, 2020 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: check the trailer
Dec 25, 2020 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/efhT469Utcs
Dec 25, 2020 1:38 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfLyq3aEUoY
Dec 25, 2020 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 25, 2020 3:25 PM - Joe88: that game reminds me of Antichamber
Dec 25, 2020 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 25, 2020 5:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/black-rosewill-rhai-19002-energy-efficient-induction-cooker/p/N82E16896268145?item=N82E16896268145&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL122520-LB&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122520-LB-_-EMC-122520-Index-_-InductionCookers-_-96268145-S3A5C&ignorebbr=1
Dec 25, 2020 6:46 PM - TomRannd: this dj mixing board thing is complicated af
Dec 25, 2020 6:46 PM - TomRannd: i mean i wasn't expecting it to be super easy, but i didn't expect it to be this hard either lmao
Dec 25, 2020 9:10 PM - alexander1970: Merry Christmas.
Dec 25, 2020 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Merry fuckmas
Dec 25, 2020 11:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah merry Christmas
Dec 25, 2020 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Wife doing good psi?
Dec 25, 2020 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: renal failure they asked me if I wanted to pull the plug
Dec 25, 2020 11:47 PM - kenenthk: Sorry to hear 
Dec 26, 2020 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sucks I go from virtually celebration to utter missery
Dec 26, 2020 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't sleep can't eat
Dec 26, 2020 12:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Work is just joyless right now
Dec 26, 2020 12:46 AM - TomRannd: i'm not feelin good right now either psi
Dec 26, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Surely they have emergency time off you can take to recoup
Dec 26, 2020 12:51 AM - kenenthk: If no other options work I maybe undergoing light surgery next year
Dec 26, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like work it keeps me from just sitting here seeing everything
Dec 26, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Captain keeps trying to get me to take time off.
Dec 26, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would rather be miserable making money than miserable and not having money.
Dec 26, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: What about pto?
Dec 26, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no such thing for my company
Dec 26, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vacation time has to be put in for a month in advance
Dec 26, 2020 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Is it securitas? I'm sure most companies offer greiving time
Dec 26, 2020 1:07 AM - Minox: Tbh work is not too bad if it allows for distraction
Dec 26, 2020 1:08 AM - Minox: Getting to focus on something that isn't grief can be more relaxing even if work
Dec 26, 2020 1:13 AM - Xzi: Merry Chrimbus y'all
Dec 26, 2020 1:13 AM - Xzi: One Step From Eden: 8JCNZ-6DBLL-BC33K
Dec 26, 2020 1:14 AM - Xzi: Children of Morta: B5VLN-ZV38J-NE3G7
Dec 26, 2020 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Holding things in can also lead to a bad build up
Dec 26, 2020 2:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So is it a thing to just put game codes in chat now? 
Dec 26, 2020 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Yeah put your ssn inside chat
Dec 26, 2020 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I need your credit card number and ccv lol
Dec 26, 2020 3:59 AM - kenenthk: Routing number is also acceptable


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 27, 2020)

Dec 26, 2020 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now that the Christmas rush is over I wonder if CPUs and GPUs will come down lol
Dec 26, 2020 5:34 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if I'll stop being a dick for the rest of the year
Dec 26, 2020 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol why though?
Dec 26, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: News resolution be .1% less of a dick lol
Dec 26, 2020 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/microsoft-flight-simulator-vr-review-200246099.html
Dec 26, 2020 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/d9Sbytt_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 26, 2020 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/am2SGtP_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Dec 26, 2020 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4wOwcX5
Dec 26, 2020 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well now that the Christmas rush is over I wonder if CPUs and GPUs will come down lol < God no, current estimate is like...Q2 2021 before card inventory starts to stabilize and increase lol
Dec 26, 2020 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same for PS5/Sexbox, actually 
Dec 26, 2020 1:58 PM - Minox: If I have to I will wait until then
Dec 26, 2020 1:58 PM - Minox: I would love to have new parts now, but I'm also capable of waiting
Dec 26, 2020 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was lucky enough to grab a 3080 near launch, so that was nice
Dec 26, 2020 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I should upgrade my CPU at some point, but I'll wait to see if AMD releases a non-X 5600 for slightly cheaper that I can just OC to make it functionally identical to an X lol
Dec 26, 2020 2:19 PM - Veho: I just told a client "if your server is up for more that 400 days, consult a technician".
Dec 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I decided that after everything settles here I am going to treat myself to a 5900X
Dec 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not paying 1000 dollars though lol
Dec 26, 2020 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even if I do have that kind of cash.
Dec 26, 2020 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon has them right now 1099 lol msrp is like 549 lol
Dec 26, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: How are you holding up, Psi?
Dec 26, 2020 3:01 PM - kenenthk: All i want is a god damn papadias
Dec 26, 2020 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fGztCmW.jpg
Dec 26, 2020 3:46 PM - Veho: https://files.mastodon.social/media_attachments/files/105/447/181/967/743/672/original/2de1d642080261ef.mp4
Dec 26, 2020 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Fuck u veho
Dec 26, 2020 3:50 PM - Veho: Fuck you too ken.
Dec 26, 2020 3:52 PM - kenenthk: No vaseline?
Dec 26, 2020 3:56 PM - Veho: Vaseline is for pussies.
Dec 26, 2020 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah just use ice
Dec 26, 2020 4:02 PM - kenenthk: You'll be happy to know my cologne is working fine today 
Dec 26, 2020 4:05 PM - Veho: I will? OK then.
Dec 26, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: All I try to do is make you happy
Dec 26, 2020 4:08 PM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/nintendo-switch-lite-console-original-leak/
Dec 26, 2020 4:26 PM - Veho: So the Switch was originally a PS Vita?
Dec 26, 2020 5:31 PM - kenenthk: Seems like it i kind of like the design better
Dec 26, 2020 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Maybe still make it as a more compact switch for the pocket
Dec 26, 2020 6:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4241znJIgNk
Dec 26, 2020 6:34 PM - kenenthk: I just tried charcoal tooth paste
Dec 26, 2020 6:36 PM - TomRannd: how was that
Dec 26, 2020 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Werid at first since it came out black but guess its the new thing
Dec 26, 2020 6:38 PM - TomRannd: did it taste any different
Dec 26, 2020 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Wasnt much of a taste just minty but its suppose to help whiten teeth faster
Dec 26, 2020 6:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cvs.com/shop/crest-3d-white-charcoal-whitening-toothpaste-4-1-oz-prodid-2410200
Dec 26, 2020 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it whitens your teeth but it also sands them down
Dec 26, 2020 6:41 PM - TomRannd: i guess that's the whole idea/way of whitening them then. at least for black toof paste
Dec 26, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: ToothpasteLivesMatter too 
Dec 26, 2020 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: biblical angels have googly eyes on their chest?
Dec 26, 2020 6:42 PM - kenenthk: It doesnt matter if you're black or white
Dec 26, 2020 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: what makes them work for whitening is the porosity and the ability for almost anything to stick to it, including the layer of discoloration on your teeth, but the abrasive properties probably play a part in getting the discoloration off your teeth in the first place
Dec 26, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: Byblical angels are fucking weird, man. They're not humanoid, some are described as "wheels covered with eyes, with wings", others are hybrids of like a dozen animals with six heads and stuff.
Dec 26, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/26/europe/pompeii-shop-archaeology-intl/index.html
Dec 26, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: "Angels" in Evangelion? Byblical.
Dec 26, 2020 7:11 PM - Veho: Roman McDonalds.
Dec 26, 2020 7:12 PM - Veho: "Limited time only, hamster on a stick."
Dec 26, 2020 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get your volcano burgers here and our new lava cake!!!
Dec 26, 2020 7:13 PM - Veho: LOL
Dec 26, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Greecius why is all your food named after things related to vulcanos?"
Dec 26, 2020 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a feeling lol
Dec 26, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: The food of the future.
Dec 26, 2020 7:14 PM - Veho: https://64.media.tumblr.com/a59bcda0c7ca6e7072d11b2dafa36afd/tumblr_nlknmiIoQP1rk8k2to1_1280.png
Dec 26, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That is what they saw.... After eating bad bread or suffering heat stroke
Dec 26, 2020 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or bad diet...
Dec 26, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am going to go with ergot poisoning
Dec 26, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like some Tool album covers lol
Dec 26, 2020 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But thats LSD...
Dec 26, 2020 7:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/e4PqtBo.jpg
Dec 26, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: How do we go from toothpaste to angels
Dec 26, 2020 7:25 PM - Veho: TRJ was commenting on an image I posted half a day ago.
Dec 26, 2020 7:34 PM - kenenthk: 3rd world isp service understandable
Dec 26, 2020 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Large portions of the bible can be explained by ergot poisoning... Lol
Dec 26, 2020 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flaming bushes, talking to god, wandering the desert, visions, sodomites
Dec 26, 2020 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The list goes on but drugs are bad mmmkay? Even if they are from spoiled food lol
Dec 26, 2020 7:53 PM - Veho: The burning bush one is obviously weed.
Dec 26, 2020 7:55 PM - Veho: Guy comes across a burning plant and suddenly knows the meaning of life.
Dec 26, 2020 7:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9XaKZYf.jpg
Dec 26, 2020 7:58 PM - Veho: This table is fucking with my brain.
Dec 26, 2020 8:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aaKINTe.mp4
Dec 26, 2020 8:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/posts/9309548/ 
Dec 26, 2020 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Ask in the forums
Dec 26, 2020 8:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/amp/news/lin-qi-yoozoo-ceo-and-producer-on-netflixs-three-body-problem-dies-at-39
Dec 26, 2020 9:01 PM - Veho: Damn, the movie industry is really cutthroat.
Dec 26, 2020 9:04 PM - kenenthk: I mean they did use asbestos as snow in wizard of oz
Dec 26, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: It used to be the go-to fake snow back then.
Dec 26, 2020 9:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rdtrlu8.png
Dec 26, 2020 9:15 PM - Veho: "Looks just like real snow, doesn't melt! Asbestos!"
Dec 26, 2020 9:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Beelink-SEi10-Mini-PC-Review-A-Cheaper-Intel-NUC.512080.0.html
Dec 26, 2020 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Thats what she said?
Dec 26, 2020 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Radium water helps revitalize you!!!
Dec 26, 2020 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smoke cigarettes to help with breathing problems!!! Lol
Dec 26, 2020 9:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As we learn the old thinking seems silly
Dec 26, 2020 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/theconversation.com/amp/when-energy-drinks-actually-contained-radioactive-energy-67976
Dec 26, 2020 9:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now thats an energy drink lol
Dec 26, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can practically feel the lining of my intestines sloughing off as we speak!!!!
Dec 26, 2020 9:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I lost 20 pounds in just 3 days!!!!"
Dec 26, 2020 10:13 PM - Veho: "And not because of tapeworms!"
Dec 26, 2020 10:31 PM - Veho: https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_11_box_no_charger-amp-46912.php
Dec 26, 2020 10:32 PM - Veho: "Achieves full charge in 45 minutes.... or it _would_, if you had a charger  ;o; "
Dec 26, 2020 10:33 PM - Veho: Yeah I know it's just a USB adapter. But still.
Dec 26, 2020 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That shit is fucking annoying
Dec 26, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay a billion dollars for a device and you can't throw in a $5 USB adapter? C'mon now
Dec 26, 2020 11:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol those fast chargers are expensive
Dec 26, 2020 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuck in line at Chick Fil A lol
Dec 26, 2020 11:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: To be fair xiaomi is budget
Dec 26, 2020 11:13 PM - kenenthk: Few more years we wont even have usb charing all wireless
Dec 26, 2020 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I do love my Xaiomi phone
Dec 26, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wireless chargers cost more, charge slower, waste power and heat up your phone
Dec 26, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Not interested
Dec 26, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Only if they make it work over a distance
Dec 26, 2020 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: So I can charge just by being in my home
Dec 26, 2020 11:21 PM - kenenthk: Some are saying in the next few years apple is removing the usb port
Dec 26, 2020 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Good bye $30 usb cord hello $50 wireless charger
Dec 26, 2020 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh, fuck apple
Dec 26, 2020 11:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My favorite thing about Apple's official wireless charger is that it doesn't come with the USB power adapter that you need for it to work 
Dec 26, 2020 11:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They expect you to buy the $40 charger, and then the $20 USB adapter as well lol
Dec 26, 2020 11:54 PM - kenenthk: It would be a verycapple thing to do to remove all ports then make you spend like $100 just to charge it
Dec 27, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crappy? You mean the iPort for all your connection needs.....
Dec 27, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You see, even when the non removable battery dies people use ports to use power banks or plugged in... If we remove said ports the customer will be forced to buy a whole new phone
Dec 27, 2020 1:11 AM - kenenthk: I suppose you could technically still do the same with the wireless charger
Dec 27, 2020 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Duct tape to the rescue!
Dec 27, 2020 1:13 AM - kenenthk: But then you'll end up having to buy verified casses that actually get a connection with the charger
Dec 27, 2020 1:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_594g8XrGkI
Dec 27, 2020 2:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07X6KDQ98/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlT2_3c.5FbVPH1S2N
Dec 27, 2020 2:33 AM - Veho: https://twitter.com/i/status/1342981128836296704
Dec 27, 2020 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This parrot has ceased to be.
Dec 27, 2020 2:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/vnciwwsvNcc
Dec 27, 2020 2:56 AM - kenenthk: You gotta figure out those tweets veho
Dec 27, 2020 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jZSGaUIJOHE
Dec 27, 2020 3:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/p1qxrG2pHNE


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 28, 2020)

Dec 27, 2020 5:18 AM - rausina: i need sx core modchip shipping for usa. anyone know some seller
Dec 27, 2020 5:26 AM - kenenthk: I can sell you one for 400
Dec 27, 2020 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tree fitty
Dec 27, 2020 5:36 AM - Lilith Valentine: God damn Loch Ness Monster! You ain’t getting tree fitty from me!
Dec 27, 2020 5:45 AM - kenenthk: Psi is a flordia man monster
Dec 27, 2020 5:46 AM - kenenthk: Loch ness isnt as messed up
Dec 27, 2020 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Crystal meth, weed, LSD, Cocaine, Beer, by your powers combined I am Florida Man!!!
Dec 27, 2020 7:05 AM - kenenthk: You went from confiscating to kicking people out on drugs
Dec 27, 2020 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OslXvmQ
Dec 27, 2020 10:47 AM - Veho: ...screamed the stable boy.
Dec 27, 2020 10:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WXM2LtU.jpg
Dec 27, 2020 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The blood of a thousand innocent anus's
Dec 27, 2020 11:38 AM - Veho: I think the proper plural is "ani" but "anuses" is accepted by consensus. Although if the plural of "octopus" is "octopodes" then the plural of "anus" should be "anodes".
Dec 27, 2020 11:43 AM - Minox: So where do you place the cathodes
Dec 27, 2020 11:46 AM - Veho: Nipple clamps.
Dec 27, 2020 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 27, 2020 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Stfu
Dec 27, 2020 2:57 PM - DinohScene: lmao
Dec 27, 2020 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just noticed something, I was looking at a porn site they had all kinds of catagories like gay lesbian creampie just all kinds... Then there is German... No French or Italian or other stuff lol
Dec 27, 2020 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: German lol what is even that...
Dec 27, 2020 3:16 PM - Veho: Probably Scheiße fetish or something.
Dec 27, 2020 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk but I've heard German porn is weird
Dec 27, 2020 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird is your cup of tea right psi?
Dec 27, 2020 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe I was afraid to click it lol
Dec 27, 2020 3:49 PM - Veho: I don't believe you.
Dec 27, 2020 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey im 1/16th jew the last time Germans gave free stuff it was bad lol
Dec 27, 2020 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Is German horror porn chamber sex
Dec 27, 2020 5:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: Germans have a lot of dungeon porn
Dec 27, 2020 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Aushwitz 2.0?
Dec 27, 2020 6:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WwMVg8m.mp4
Dec 27, 2020 6:49 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Inflatable-Projector-Outdoor-Supports-Projection/dp/B08NPJTRKS/ref=asc_df_B08NPJTRKS/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=475819381411&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13462573774605332290&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9023858&hvtargid=pla-1055481940214&psc=1
Dec 27, 2020 7:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vdTDDKS.mp4
Dec 27, 2020 7:04 PM - TomRannd: lmao that's a pretty golden ad
Dec 27, 2020 8:01 PM - Bajortski: Wednesday
Dec 27, 2020 8:03 PM - Neomew: Hi
Dec 27, 2020 8:59 PM - kenenthk: 7 straight wins for kc good game
Dec 27, 2020 11:10 PM - GamerzHell9137: and no gay wins? homophobic
Dec 28, 2020 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Nothing homophobic at all over here uremum turned me gay
Dec 28, 2020 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Billionaire-Dinosaur-Forced-Me-Gay-ebook/dp/B00MCVVH6G
Dec 28, 2020 2:24 AM - kenenthk: I was watching some video on the conjuring in my bedroom then out of no where my living room tv comes on and scared the crap out of me
Dec 28, 2020 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2020 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Thought some mfers broke in at first
Dec 28, 2020 2:38 AM - Bajortski: Evening ladies.
Dec 28, 2020 2:41 AM - Bajortski: Can we please do another civ 6 free weekend?
Dec 28, 2020 3:52 AM - TomRannd: bruh


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 29, 2020)

Dec 28, 2020 5:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kl2RJNq.jpg
Dec 28, 2020 6:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho lost his ham. 
Dec 28, 2020 6:10 AM - kenenthk: I think sak may have a crush on you veho
Dec 28, 2020 9:57 AM - Veho: That's understandable.
Dec 28, 2020 10:43 AM - AkiraKurusu: Personally, I agree with Richard; the game is pure, unadulterated garbage.
Dec 28, 2020 10:44 AM - AkiraKurusu: He has it pretty much spot-on, I'd say. There's nothing guiding the player to explore the world, and gameplay is greatly hindered by the agonising stamina and fragility systems.
Dec 28, 2020 10:45 AM - AkiraKurusu: Ghost of Tsushima and Assassin's Creed Origins are far better non-modern open-world games, for sure; go play those instead, if you can. This is worthy of a 30%, nothing higher.
Dec 28, 2020 12:14 PM - kenenthk: How
Dec 28, 2020 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: using his penis
Dec 28, 2020 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prehensile
Dec 28, 2020 1:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinky
Dec 28, 2020 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ever since I watched one of those True Facts videos on youtube about some animal having a prehensile penis.... Lol holy hell
Dec 28, 2020 1:49 PM - Veho: Ah yes, tapirs.
Dec 28, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 28, 2020 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: tapirs have prehensile trunks but Wikipedia says nothing about prehensile penises
Dec 28, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: Wikipedia glosses over some of the less savoury details.
Dec 28, 2020 2:14 PM - Veho: https://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/how-tapir-scratches-itch/
Dec 28, 2020 2:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it usually doesn't
Dec 28, 2020 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 28, 2020 3:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://techraptor.net/gaming/news/lost-gameboy-peripheral-workboy-found-after-28-years
Dec 28, 2020 3:19 PM - DinohScene: lol dodain posted that in USN a few days ago
Dec 28, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: I've been seeing photos and articles about that peripheral for years, I had no idea it was never actually released.
Dec 28, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: Every "weird GB addons" article had it listed.
Dec 28, 2020 3:20 PM - Veho: Stupid internet journalism, copy pasting from other articles without any investigation.
Dec 28, 2020 3:21 PM - DinohScene: everything for dem sweet sweet clicks yo
Dec 28, 2020 3:27 PM - Veho: Looks like a perfectly serviceable organizer, compared to the others at the time.
Dec 28, 2020 4:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bKtNjHo.jpg
Dec 28, 2020 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmmm The Retro Future is gonna wanna get his hands on that to do a video for sure
Dec 28, 2020 4:24 PM - Veho: That thing could end up being passed around more than ken's mum  ;O;
Dec 28, 2020 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:20 AM - Veho: I've been seeing photos and articles about that peripheral for years, I had no idea it was never actually released. < It didn't actually release, the one "found" was basically a prototype that the previous CEO of the company had laying around EDIT: Also I can't read, so pls ignore ;O;
Dec 28, 2020 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seemed neat though
Dec 28, 2020 4:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad they don't have the cartridge, a complete set would be way more valuable
Dec 28, 2020 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, was super lucky one of the big leaks had a copy of the software
Dec 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: Was there ever a cartridge, or did they run it off a "dev kit"?
Dec 28, 2020 4:35 PM - Veho: The developers.
Dec 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was just dev kit stuff, or maybe a rewriteable cartridge
Dec 28, 2020 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if they ever did any standalone prototype carts for it
Dec 28, 2020 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although maybe they did, it seemed the software was basically finished on the GB end
Dec 28, 2020 5:02 PM - Veho: I ate too much noodles with stuff.
Dec 28, 2020 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been busy today
Dec 28, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Had to file for a restraining order on my methed up step daughter, she found out her mom was dying and is basically trying to pawn everything in the house.
Dec 28, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I find out at 430 if I get it or not.
Dec 28, 2020 5:04 PM - Veho: Damn.
Dec 28, 2020 5:04 PM - Sicklyboy: oof
Dec 28, 2020 5:04 PM - Sicklyboy: Sorry to hear that man. That's a whole mess.
Dec 28, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's like the worst.
Dec 28, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much makes me hate her... She stole her own sons piggy bank... What peice of living trash
Dec 28, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Oh my mom is dying? I can pawn everything!!!" right...
Dec 28, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If she only knew how bad she is fucking herself over lol
Dec 28, 2020 5:06 PM - Flame: damn psionic. so sorry.
Dec 28, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sure pawn the small stuff... meanwhile the bank accounts and other stuff is safe...
Dec 28, 2020 5:06 PM - Sicklyboy: Deaths in the family brings out the worst in people sometimes, regardless of what their prior mannerisms were.
Dec 28, 2020 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The actual money lol
Dec 28, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sickly she was never a good person to be honest.
Dec 28, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This just made things worse
Dec 28, 2020 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame it's fine, I am getting used to 2020 now.
Dec 28, 2020 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife dying, covid killing everyone, GPU's and CPU's prices out of whack, covid mutating... Trump lost the election... damn 2020 sucked balls lol
Dec 28, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I stopped at best buy today, literally they had like some RAM and 2 mobo's... (hard drives and other crap too)
Dec 28, 2020 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost grabbed one of the mobos 199 for a nice X570 board.
Dec 28, 2020 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Alligator%20Fuckhouse
Dec 28, 2020 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: this seems fun lol
Dec 28, 2020 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-TUF-X570-Plus-Motherboard-Lighting/dp/B07SXF8GY3/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=Asus+X570+TUF&qid=1609175406&sr=8-1
Dec 28, 2020 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye hmmm that does sound fun as long as both people are on board
Dec 28, 2020 5:11 PM - Sicklyboy: >Like downshifting a car
Dec 28, 2020 5:11 PM - Sicklyboy: Uhh I've done a bunch of downshifting and I don't see a parallel there.
Dec 28, 2020 5:12 PM - Sicklyboy: I'll probably wind up running to microcenter today, buy a clearance mobo, cheap CPU, and a few other miscellaneous items, build another server
Dec 28, 2020 5:14 PM - Flame: @Psionic if your step daughter wants to pawn anything of your gaming stuff. tell her to wait a bit ill give her a good deal.
Dec 28, 2020 5:22 PM - Flame: seriously florida is one crazy place.
Dec 28, 2020 5:23 PM - Flame: i wonder what the first british went to florida and saw a crocodile.
Dec 28, 2020 5:24 PM - Flame: *here pissy pissy. *
Dec 28, 2020 5:26 PM - Sicklyboy: I'm running out of storage 
Dec 28, 2020 5:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Only 14TB free on my NAS and it's gonna start yelling at me once it gets down to 8TB due to ZFS optimizations 
Dec 28, 2020 5:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rwlTigH.mp4
Dec 28, 2020 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too fresh? Lol
Dec 28, 2020 5:42 PM - Veho: To quote Cat from Red Dwarf, "I like it when my food moves"
Dec 28, 2020 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 28, 2020 6:10 PM - schwop: hi
Dec 28, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: "only"
Dec 28, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: I only have 15TB total
Dec 28, 2020 6:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ZFS optimization? 
Dec 28, 2020 6:20 PM - schwop: does anyone have contact to Kitsu-neechan?
Dec 28, 2020 6:20 PM - schwop: i'd like to pm him but i cant unless i post 5 messages
Dec 28, 2020 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: granny cream's hot butter ice cream
Dec 28, 2020 6:21 PM - Veho: y tho
Dec 28, 2020 6:32 PM - Veho: I bought a bunch of booze.
Dec 28, 2020 6:33 PM - Veho: Most of it no name, discounted, on "New Year party" sales.
Dec 28, 2020 6:34 PM - Veho: Three kinds of Jaegermeister-like herbal things.
Dec 28, 2020 6:34 PM - Veho: Three kinds of gin.
Dec 28, 2020 6:34 PM - Sicklyboy: @sak - I'm running 8x 8TB disks in a ZFS RAID-Z2 on TrueNAS. So I lose two disks worth of storage (2x 8TB) for parity calculations, essentially, but ZFS also wants another entire disk's worth of free space to use as shuffle space when doing a ZFS scrub and other things to optimize FS performance.
Dec 28, 2020 6:35 PM - Sicklyboy: You can use that 8TB for file storage still but TrueNAS will yell at you for using it and how you might encounter reduced performance as a result.
Dec 28, 2020 8:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiC0tG-mqVA
Dec 28, 2020 9:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lCUG7rI.jpg
Dec 28, 2020 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Dec 28, 2020 9:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho damn
Dec 28, 2020 9:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: On the subject of storage space, I feel like there is almost never enough.
Dec 28, 2020 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Maybe you can buy extra storage woth our $600 were getting
Dec 28, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You know I was looking to maybe put an 8TB drive in my computer or two...
Dec 28, 2020 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 16TBs in it now, but that's spread across like 7 drives
Dec 28, 2020 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Consolidating all my emulator stuff onto 1 would make it more fun, who knows maybe I will have time to play games again.
Dec 28, 2020 10:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h1PHUY1.jpg
Dec 28, 2020 10:07 PM - kenenthk: At that point I'd rather just buy externals if I'm going to have that much or a external bay you can put drives in
Dec 28, 2020 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UbyGQHh
Dec 28, 2020 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rgLr1M9.jpg LOL
Dec 28, 2020 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Knowing psi you'll just buy a ryzen 9 with it
Dec 28, 2020 10:13 PM - kenenthk: I do wonder if they'll manufacture a high end apu my pc needs an upgrade
Dec 28, 2020 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will event eventually lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:14 PM - kenenthk: An apu with 3080 specs would be nice
Dec 28, 2020 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "High end" APU, no. But they'll probably shit out a 5400g or whatever
Dec 28, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of wish some company would do that, I mean eventually I am sure that will be a thing.\
Dec 28, 2020 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The APU's now would have been amazing 10 years ago lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can buy one of those shitty chinese boxes that has the OG Xboner APU in it 
Dec 28, 2020 10:16 PM - kenenthk: At least the 3400g can run cyberpunk
Dec 28, 2020 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Probably all medium setting but my 7 year old 7900 gpu can probably do the same
Dec 28, 2020 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Im sure modders out there will fit series x and ps5s in a aio pc case lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm so good
Dec 28, 2020 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered a stuffed pizza from Poppa Johns with pineapple and ham "Super Hawaiian"
Dec 28, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too sick and everything to cook today
Dec 28, 2020 10:22 PM - kenenthk: Stuffed crust?
Dec 28, 2020 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm making fettuccine alfredo
Dec 28, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom how are the taste buds doing?
Dec 28, 2020 10:22 PM - kenenthk: Any better then pizza hut
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me in my area yes.
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The pizza hut from me is in the middle quality wise.
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The poppa johns is one of the best ones...
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh my taste came back like a couple weeks ago lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Domino's is like someone vomited in the box
Dec 28, 2020 10:23 PM - kenenthk: I just remember getting pizza hut stuffed crust and its nothing but air
Dec 28, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dominoes is the lowest tier pizza ;O;
Dec 28, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has it been that long? (Time has slipped for me)
Dec 28, 2020 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well buy a shitty frozen thing
Dec 28, 2020 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah almost any of the frozen pizzas would be better
Dec 28, 2020 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Last time i got dominos it took an hour and they decide to answer phones to hear my complaint after it got here
Dec 28, 2020 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The saddest thing about that is, I can't even say "Well it's only like 6 bucks for a large so it's cheap!"
Dec 28, 2020 10:25 PM - kenenthk: But their taco pizza wasnt that bad tbh
Dec 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Little caesars has the best cheap ass pizza
Dec 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember they had some super high end pizzas at one point that were good but you had to pay way too much for those.
Dec 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not amazing, but it's definitely superior to Dominoes
Dec 28, 2020 10:26 PM - kenenthk: Hell I've even been getting cold mcdonalds lately and I actually go through the drive thru like how
Dec 28, 2020 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah Tom they are the best for the price, and that crazy bread is top notch lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: Even walmarts frozen pizzas are better then dominos lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:27 PM - kenenthk: Some frozen pies are better then most top chains sadly
Dec 28, 2020 10:28 PM - kenenthk: We make our dough fresh and thats it!
Dec 28, 2020 10:29 PM - kenenthk: Digiorno huh? Whys it in a pizza huts box
Dec 28, 2020 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not a tumor!!! It's Digiorno! lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XftlUEj.jpg
Dec 28, 2020 10:32 PM - kenenthk: We have a chain here called pizza street which is awful
Dec 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: street pizza lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Slang for road kill lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Its so bad the delivery drivers car just sits out there and rusts
Dec 28, 2020 10:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ashes to ashes dust to dust, Pizza Street pizza is so bad the delivery car turned to rust!
Dec 28, 2020 10:34 PM - kenenthk: I just ordered some jimmyjohns for 6 bucks delivered
Dec 28, 2020 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice get that Jimmy lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Its a step above subway
Dec 28, 2020 10:35 PM - kenenthk: And our nearest deli fresh subs are going to shit no one gives a damn about their jobs in this area
Dec 28, 2020 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually if you get the chance try the Gargantuan
Dec 28, 2020 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Have in the past
Dec 28, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just be prepared to be eating the fucker for 3 days lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:36 PM - kenenthk: I finished it in like 20 minutes
Dec 28, 2020 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:37 PM - kenenthk: Its like you assume i care about my health 
Dec 28, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/iDYvBGf.jpg
Dec 28, 2020 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The gargantuan has too much shit on it lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I tried it once, there's just so much going on with it so it's not that great lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:38 PM - kenenthk: I do remember a time i ordered contactless order and the dude just stood at my door step cx for like 10 minutes
Dec 28, 2020 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Yeah if you want tasty big sandwhiches go arbys
Dec 28, 2020 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They got those Gyros too
Dec 28, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 for 6 dollars here
Dec 28, 2020 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Their rubens arent that bad either
Dec 28, 2020 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Sadly my closest one is an area where people follow no rules on the road so I'm afraid to drive there now
Dec 28, 2020 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if I am super starving the half pound roast beef is just hmmmm yeah
Dec 28, 2020 10:43 PM - kenenthk: I blame the courthouse
Dec 28, 2020 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Hey theres a big giant jail right next to us lets drive like morons!
Dec 28, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYpF1TNavnc
Dec 28, 2020 10:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of like that kenenthk? lol
Dec 28, 2020 10:46 PM - kenenthk: Yes but with less police
Dec 28, 2020 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 28, 2020 11:02 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Q_WrhIgNHS8
Dec 28, 2020 11:35 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/SP1spLptZVs
Dec 29, 2020 12:25 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/28/business/ceiling-fan-recall-trnd/index.html
Dec 29, 2020 1:06 AM - kenenthk: This was under the pets section on amazon https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089TXGNL1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_neO6Fb0KASBPS
Dec 29, 2020 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am curious as to what it is about but afraid enough to know that Japan is the one place that has actually made even me go "WTF!!!" lol
Dec 29, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Germany....
Dec 29, 2020 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My kink is extreme but theirs is MAXIMUM!!! lol
Dec 29, 2020 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XskJhF6u74Y
Dec 29, 2020 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Well i hope amazon isnt selling hentai
Dec 29, 2020 2:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi, I heard rumor we getting $600 or $2000 free money 
Dec 29, 2020 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Have you been sleeping under a rock these past months
Dec 29, 2020 3:10 AM - Lilith Valentine: E
Dec 29, 2020 3:19 AM - kenenthk: 3


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 30, 2020)

Dec 29, 2020 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic yeah not sure if that will help me lol
Dec 29, 2020 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Just buy your ryzen 9
Dec 29, 2020 6:02 AM - AkiraKurusu: I doubt he's "trolling", just providing his own justifications as to why this game isn't as good as so many people say it is. It's definitely *not* an 88% game, for sure; more like 50% or so.
Dec 29, 2020 6:03 AM - AkiraKurusu: Straight-up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIc9FKxGJAk
Dec 29, 2020 6:05 AM - AkiraKurusu: This godawful title is defined by gacha and stamina, successfully moving those incredibly frustrating mechanics to the PC platform. Due to how well this disgusting game is doing, I'm afraid future games will be tainted by these player-hostile systems.
Dec 29, 2020 6:06 AM - AkiraKurusu: Also, there's far more female characters than male. How is that acceptable?
Dec 29, 2020 6:07 AM - AkiraKurusu: Super Paper Mario's better - almost no slow and tedious Peach segments, more interesting locations, and far better gameplay.
Dec 29, 2020 7:02 AM - Sicklyboy: Going back a bit but shit with that $600 I'm probably gonna go get my truck tuned finally
Dec 29, 2020 7:03 AM - Sicklyboy: Also, just bought a whole bunch of new hardware today to build another server for the lulz
Dec 29, 2020 7:04 AM - Sicklyboy: Open box ASUS Prime Z390P, Intel i5-9600k, 2x 8GB Crucial Ballistix DDR4 3200 CL16 (already had another 2 sticks at home), 2x Inland 512GB nvme SSD. Throwing it all into a supermicro server case that I had that I stripped the mobo from.
Dec 29, 2020 7:05 AM - Sicklyboy: Need to run back to microcenter and pick up some PSU cable extensions because the server PSU in here has suuuuper short leads that don't come anywhere close to reaching the 24pin and 8 pin connectors on the mobo.
Dec 29, 2020 7:05 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh and a Noctua NH-L9i cooler since it's compatible with 1U rackmount cases lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:05 AM - Sicklyboy: ~$500 of hardware.
Dec 29, 2020 7:47 AM - kenenthk: As i look up the 9600k the first video i see is a do not buy
Dec 29, 2020 7:50 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/28/politics/house-vote-direct-payments-2000/index.html
Dec 29, 2020 8:57 AM - Veho: Mo' money, mo' money, mo' money.
Dec 29, 2020 9:33 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt10661180/ Just saw this movie and it confused me well at the end it did
Dec 29, 2020 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Started out well then there was like no ending to it
Dec 29, 2020 9:47 AM - Veho: Dramas be like that. No resolution.
Dec 29, 2020 9:54 AM - kenenthk: But they just looked at each other and the dude got off the bus
Dec 29, 2020 9:57 AM - kenenthk: The fat fry cook who said nothing the entire film gave the best advice dont say shit at work
Dec 29, 2020 10:25 AM - Veho: https://www.google.com/amp/s/gizmodo.com/this-lickable-screen-can-recreate-almost-any-taste-or-f-1843609903/amp
Dec 29, 2020 10:41 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4mOpSNP
Dec 29, 2020 2:21 PM - Veho: Weeeeel we just had another strong earthquake today. Fuck this year. With a broken glass dildo.
Dec 29, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 29, 2020 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol at the dildo part not the quaKE
Dec 29, 2020 2:50 PM - Veho: This year is starting to get to me.
Dec 29, 2020 3:40 PM - Flame: the good news is this year is almost over veho
Dec 29, 2020 3:40 PM - Flame: bad news next year is worst
Dec 29, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: Next year is Wurst.
Dec 29, 2020 3:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tcBUZVQ.jpg
Dec 29, 2020 3:42 PM - Veho: Good news, this year is almost over. Bad news, the calender is an arbitrary construct and the date change means diddly squat.
Dec 29, 2020 4:16 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6SfWrHcItg
Dec 29, 2020 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally got to visit my wife
Dec 29, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are taking her off the machines today 
Dec 29, 2020 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This year is terrible
Dec 29, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: 
Dec 29, 2020 4:28 PM - Veho: I'm sorry, Psi.
Dec 29, 2020 4:32 PM - Flame: so sorry, Psionic. 
Dec 29, 2020 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like throwing up lol
Dec 29, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least they let me visit her
Dec 29, 2020 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know if she knew I was there or not but at least I got to say goodbye
Dec 29, 2020 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember when I met her like 22 years ago, she was a hot nurse... Why she ever gave me the time of day I will never know.
Dec 29, 2020 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18xtogjz5Ow < Psi pls buy me some of these 100gb switches when you win the lottery
Dec 29, 2020 5:57 PM - Veho: Way to read the room, Tom.
Dec 29, 2020 6:01 PM - TomRannd: tom what do you think of that liqid server they showed yesterday? seems pretty insane
Dec 29, 2020 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Dec 29, 2020 6:52 PM - TomRannd: https://imgur.com/gallery/w5h1QkS cool dice
Dec 29, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so tired but I can't sleep lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news is I ate like half a slice of pizza today!
Dec 29, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: Take care of yourself man.
Dec 29, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am trying lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some sugar free gator aids today when I was out, deposited my checks from work and I have cleaned the house some.
Dec 29, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Later on I am gonna try to watch a movie
Dec 29, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like an hour looking at old pictures
Dec 29, 2020 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Took my medicine
Dec 29, 2020 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Sorry to hear psi 
Dec 29, 2020 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's all bad now but things will get better
Dec 29, 2020 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I had it all to do again I am not sure I could lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:45 PM - kenenthk: Take time to yourself dont go around porking midgets and hitting the booze
Dec 29, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No booze but maybe some women lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:47 PM - kenenthk: You mean midgets
Dec 29, 2020 7:48 PM - kenenthk: I'm running low on testosterone pills so I'm angry now
Dec 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 29, 2020 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They working for you,?
Dec 29, 2020 7:50 PM - kenenthk: Haven't noticed much of a difference so far I'm taking them so i feel like i didnt waste money
Dec 29, 2020 7:55 PM - kenenthk: I have noticed I'm eating less maybe its them causing it
Dec 29, 2020 8:16 PM - kenenthk: https://order.wendys.com/product/31151?referrer=categories
Dec 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: Fuck dammit I'm hungry.
Dec 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: But not hungry enough to grab a handful of stuff I have in the fridge and just shove it in my face.
Dec 29, 2020 8:19 PM - Veho: I'm hungry for prepared food. Ugh.
Dec 29, 2020 8:26 PM - Veho: Still have two hours of work left before I can just fuck off to sleep, can't cook because kids are asleep, don't have bread for a sandwich, fuck.
Dec 29, 2020 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Order geubhub and complain you never got it
Dec 29, 2020 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Grubhub
Dec 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: I don't think any restaurant is open at this time.
Dec 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: Probably.
Dec 29, 2020 8:28 PM - Veho: Actually they're probably all still open but fuck it.
Dec 29, 2020 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Thats why i stock up on frozen meals
Dec 29, 2020 8:31 PM - Veho: I have some frozen pizza bites.
Dec 29, 2020 8:31 PM - Veho: And the ever present precooked chicken schnitzel. Hmmm.
Dec 29, 2020 8:32 PM - kenenthk: I have a whole frozen pizza
Dec 29, 2020 8:34 PM - Veho: I have enough pizza bites to assemble a whole pizza. Probably.
Dec 29, 2020 8:35 PM - Veho: Fucking overpriced shit, not sure why I have them.
Dec 29, 2020 8:36 PM - Veho: Cost twice as much as a pizza that I could cut into that many bites. Fuck.
Dec 29, 2020 8:51 PM - kenenthk: They're better inside an airfryer
Dec 29, 2020 8:51 PM - kenenthk: Taste almost like pizza chips with filling
Dec 29, 2020 9:29 PM - Veho: I wonder if I can stuff a frozen pizza inside an air fryer.
Dec 29, 2020 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the quart size but they do have over fryiers that are like the same thing
Dec 29, 2020 9:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/353680-presto-pizzazz-plus-rotating-oven.html?blaintm_source=google&blaintm_medium=pla&gclid=CjwKCAiAxKv_BRBdEiwAyd40N4eVspdBIErYpG4BywdQ9KCxP7QOPnlXsCmJUyvFLBKt3GH7bQ_x5hoCEfYQAvD_BwE
Dec 29, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the quart size but they do have over fryiers that are like the same thing < Yeah they're called "ovens"
Dec 29, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 29, 2020 10:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally all an air fryer is, a tiny convection oven
Dec 29, 2020 11:01 PM - Joe88: pretty much, I can enjoy crispy nuggets in 10 mins though from frozen with an air fryer
Dec 29, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, smaller surface area = easier/quicker to heat up
Dec 29, 2020 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Basically the only benefit of an air fryer
Dec 29, 2020 11:08 PM - Joe88: and if you dont own a convection oven which alot of people don't
Dec 29, 2020 11:11 PM - kenenthk: I just like using gadgets I guess I was reading they also help save with power consumption as well
Dec 29, 2020 11:14 PM - kenenthk: The basket clean also is easier then needing a bunch if shit that goes with oven for like chicken baking and shit
Dec 30, 2020 12:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Acer-i5-10300H-GeForce-Keyboard-AN515-55-59KS/dp/B08H2H89K1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=3XTYM1M3SDRXRN9M7RKF&pf_rd_p=1dd3f820-ab0f-4c85-a567-25777a16a0b3
Dec 30, 2020 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Tempting but 8gbs of ram eh
Dec 30, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The upgraded i7 one has 16
Dec 30, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I broke down and ordered a 5900X from Amazon lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1099 dollars but I need something to cheer me up
Dec 30, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and it's not like I don't have the money....
Dec 30, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next year probably build something different with DDR5 but for now it should be good lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Return it and buy one on Ebay Psi
Dec 30, 2020 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They go for like $750 or so there
Dec 30, 2020 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: really? hmmm lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/p/23042003629
Dec 30, 2020 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: your right
Dec 30, 2020 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 30, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it's a opened one though says "New condition"
Dec 30, 2020 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and no returns....
Dec 30, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make sure you buy one from someone with decent ratings and accepts returns lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 30, 2020 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh that rating is ouch 1.5 stars lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Is the laptop ram about the same cosr for an upgrade as normal ram these days
Dec 30, 2020 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like $50 for a 16GB kit or something, yeah
Dec 30, 2020 12:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/PICTURES-OF-AMD-Ryzen-9-5900X-Processor-NO-PROCESSOR-ONLY-PICTURES-OF-IT/274628011119?hash=item3ff11ae46f:g:wl4AAOSwnKlfoFuk
Dec 30, 2020 12:57 AM - kenenthk: I haven't looked into any cause mine still looks powerful over having a beats logo on it 
Dec 30, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, buy it Psi 
Dec 30, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Selling picture of my balls on eBay sounds like a million dollar idea lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Buy a 3080 while you're at it and 128gbs of rams
Dec 30, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Different artistic versions of course, like a plate of spaghetti with my balls lol
Dec 30, 2020 12:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I might, that 3080 Ti does sound nice
Dec 30, 2020 1:00 AM - kenenthk: You need the rams to laigh at cyberpunk glitches
Dec 30, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I hear the 4000's are supposed to be like 2 times faster than the 3000's
Dec 30, 2020 1:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I have 32GB's now it runs fine for me
Dec 30, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I doubt 4000 will be quite that fast lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Meanwhile I'm looking for decent $15 windows controllers so i can actually play it
Dec 30, 2020 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Come to think of it, with Amazon existing I have hardly even thought about eBay lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect it'll just be a slight step up, and then 5000s will be big jump
Dec 30, 2020 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Maybe 3080s will lower in price
Dec 30, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know Tom Nvidia could be worried about AMD catching them so maybe they skipped a gen and the 4000's are going to be what the 5000's where planned?
Dec 30, 2020 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe kenenthk
Dec 30, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ehhh
Dec 30, 2020 1:02 AM - kenenthk: Though i desperately need a new case mobo and cpu and i dont look to be spending no more then 400
Dec 30, 2020 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Will depend on how AMD's entry->mid level are vs Nvidias
Dec 30, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Dec 30, 2020 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Whats nvidias best gpu under 250 right now
Dec 30, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I think you could build like a 3600 with like a B450 and RAM with a case in that budget
Dec 30, 2020 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: or 5600
Dec 30, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia could probably push "non-RTX" versions of Ampere stuff for cheapo if they wanted
Dec 30, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the 1600 stuff
Dec 30, 2020 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make sure to get a B450 that you can flash the BIOS to support the new chip...
Dec 30, 2020 1:04 AM - kenenthk: I'm still in debt 3k to creditors  no fun for me 
Dec 30, 2020 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then demolish AMD's offerings lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I doubt it, given how hard they're pushing RTX and stuff
Dec 30, 2020 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Could just go mid i5
Dec 30, 2020 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4800G lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't bother with Intel, buy a cheapo used 3600 and a B450 mobo
Dec 30, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah what Tom said
Dec 30, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: People are dumping 3600's for like...$150
Dec 30, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Sometimes less
Dec 30, 2020 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intel only makes sense if your going balls out on the top end chip, anything less your better off with AMD
Dec 30, 2020 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will beat out anything Intel offers at similar price points
Dec 30, 2020 1:06 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-7-1700/p/N82E16819113428?item=9SIAPRHC5P9392&source=googleshopping&nm_mc=knc-googlemkp-mobile&cm_mmc=knc-googlemkp-mobile-_-pla-cyber+electronics-_-processors+-+desktops-_-9SIAPRHC5P9392&gclid=CjwKCAiAxKv_BRBdEiwAyd40N87U1eN8dEzxl7BrnYcWV9qx1MHkghtBuAGyOX0a-PQgM8P8CUBIJhoCMxIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Dec 30, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you see the rocketlake benchmark leaks Psi?
Dec 30, 2020 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently the 11000k i7 or whatever the fuck they're calling it beats out the 5800x
Dec 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'll believe when I see, but if true that'd be a pretty good comeback
Dec 30, 2020 1:08 AM - kenenthk: But any gpus worth looking at for under 250
Dec 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://wccftech.com/intel-core-i7-11700k-rocket-lake-8-core-cpu-benchmarks-leak-faster-than-amd-ryzen-7-5800x/ <
Dec 30, 2020 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Something used, probably
Dec 30, 2020 1:09 AM - kenenthk: I'll just rma it 
Dec 30, 2020 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll sell you my 1070 for $200 
Dec 30, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I am about to have a spare 2700X I could send you for free fifty
Dec 30, 2020 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Free fifty? Aight
Dec 30, 2020 1:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes sir
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be like a week or two Amazon was not exact on the shipping for my 5900X
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 AM - kenenthk: You said free and nothing else
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This is true
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ask Tom I send stuff free lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah I have 16GB of RAM you can have for $40 
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can even send the wraith spire cooler too, never used lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:11 AM - kenenthk: I can't take free not in my spirits
Dec 30, 2020 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it's fine, I promise
Dec 30, 2020 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Unless I'm scamming big cooperation then its ok
Dec 30, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably cost me like 20 bucks to ship lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will still have a 2700X in my living room PC but that's fine lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Both machines have that right now
Dec 30, 2020 1:13 AM - kenenthk: I cant even remember what cpu I'm running now not near pc
Dec 30, 2020 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FX 6200
Dec 30, 2020 1:14 AM - kenenthk: I think its an old ass vishera or something from am3 days
Dec 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have one of those bouncing around here, with a nice cooler I was able to OC it pretty high
Dec 30, 2020 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: like 4.2Ghz lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Its nice but causing random shut downs
Dec 30, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It actually clocked higher but the AMD software crashed at like 4.4 so it backed down to 4.2 and was perfectly stable
Dec 30, 2020 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Like the screen turns white and it shuts off randomly
Dec 30, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah it's probably pretty old kenenthk
Dec 30, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: maybe over heating?
Dec 30, 2020 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Have you changed the thermal paste?
Dec 30, 2020 1:16 AM - kenenthk: My case is so old one the fans isnt even white anymore
Dec 30, 2020 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Not in 7 years 
Dec 30, 2020 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: (mental note to send some thermal paste with the CPU...) I have a spare tube of Arctic silver here lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:17 AM - kenenthk: The plan was to get a water cooler block for it then i was like eh better save money and move away from this psychotic parent
Dec 30, 2020 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:18 AM - kenenthk: I had a nice apu rig in the shed and the idiots sold it for probably meth and never saw it again
Dec 30, 2020 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: meth and pawn shops lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going through that now with my step daughter and her friends, came home from work last Monday and had to chase them out of my house...
Dec 30, 2020 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At gun point
Dec 30, 2020 1:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/amd-a6-series-a6-5400k/p/N82E16819113282?item=N82E16819113282 this was it i think
Dec 30, 2020 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol they called the cops and they almost got arrested, I love that stuff...
Dec 30, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I have a micro PC with one of those in it here lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I cut the case so I could put a full sized single slot GPU in it and amazingly it turned out OK
Dec 30, 2020 1:22 AM - kenenthk: 2012 order
Dec 30, 2020 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be more of a kiosk type PC but with the added GPU it wasn't horrible could do like Cuphead at 1080P
Dec 30, 2020 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Yeah it was a good apu at the time
Dec 30, 2020 1:25 AM - kenenthk: I just want a nvidia gpu so i can stream games to my shield but pc is in the same bedroom so never bothered with it
Dec 30, 2020 1:35 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/rikDmqTeZ4A i would like to know what kind of cooler is in this dudes pc
Dec 30, 2020 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A dinky shit one
Dec 30, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The thing that's lighting up though are RGB 24pin cables
Dec 30, 2020 1:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Lian-Li-Strimer-RGB-Cable/dp/B07FCLJYVH < probably these
Dec 30, 2020 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Lol 50 bucks for rgbs makes it moar power
Dec 30, 2020 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Dec 30, 2020 2:20 AM - kenenthk: https://wccftech.com/sony-reportedly-shipped-3-4-million-playstation-5-units-in-4-weeks-shipments-to-reach-16-18-million-units-in-2021/amp/
Dec 30, 2020 2:29 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/8kjY9sKdHlY
Dec 30, 2020 2:38 AM - TomRannd: AHAH


----------



## TaigaChat (Dec 31, 2020)

Dec 30, 2020 4:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXLohSvTKpg 
Dec 30, 2020 6:53 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l861dLX.jpg
Dec 30, 2020 7:14 AM - kenenthk: Stfu veho
Dec 30, 2020 8:15 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
Dec 30, 2020 8:21 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9104A29bycM
Dec 30, 2020 10:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gfycat.com/aromaticchillyemeraldtreeskink-gta-6
Dec 30, 2020 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/n3ht4859z1861.png
Dec 30, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/dom3fah032861.jpg
Dec 30, 2020 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCiqVqmpvnE
Dec 30, 2020 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even know what to do... Just found out from my step daughter that my wife died, the hospital was supposed to call me...
Dec 30, 2020 11:24 AM - Veho: My condolences, Psi.
Dec 30, 2020 11:24 AM - Veho: 
Dec 30, 2020 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the bright side...back to being a bachelor once again
Dec 30, 2020 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Dec 30, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a woman coming over today, great friend and we always flirted. Today just for cleaning help though and maybe dinner so I can try to eat
Dec 30, 2020 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ate like half a slice of pizza yesterday, I know I should eat but it seems all I want to do is smoke cigarettes
Dec 30, 2020 1:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a confession I was looking at one of my guns yesterday and man did it look comforting...
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't understand how I can hate and love someone at the same time...
Dec 30, 2020 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I was remembering when she was healthy and alive and we had like 99% fucking great times together
Dec 30, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: eat cigarettes
Dec 30, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to go buy a safe or something, keep finding money and coins my wife was a hoarder of everything
Dec 30, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: I don't understand how I can hate and love someone at the same time... <- i think that's just life
Dec 30, 2020 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye I did buy a carton yesterday almost smoked 2 packs so far
Dec 30, 2020 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: people have baggage
Dec 30, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your probably right, I just try to overlook as much bad as I can
Dec 30, 2020 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: fucking great times, or great times fucking?
Dec 30, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mother always said I had the patience of a saint lol
Dec 30, 2020 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye we did a lot of both for like 15 years
Dec 30, 2020 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only the last 5 years was hell
Dec 30, 2020 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Dec 30, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of blame her kids for being so bad, it really broke her spirit so she stopped doing stuff gained a bunch of weight and was super depressed
Dec 30, 2020 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I couldn't shake her out of it.
Dec 30, 2020 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe if you helped raise them a bit to take some of the load off
Dec 30, 2020 2:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did lol
Dec 30, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But honestly my step daughter is 29 and her son would be 28 if he was still alive
Dec 30, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: step son
Dec 30, 2020 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They kind of did what they where going to do 
Dec 30, 2020 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The young often do not do as they are told
Dec 30, 2020 2:38 PM - Veho: How old were they when you and your wife started dating?
Dec 30, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 6 and 7
Dec 30, 2020 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We got married like 2 years later
Dec 30, 2020 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Took me a while to convince my wife that I was worth getting married too, her mom always said we shouldn't get married lol
Dec 30, 2020 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i thought Veho said "how old were you when you and your wife started dating" and i was like wut
Dec 30, 2020 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i would not put it past psi to start dating at 7 but jeez 
Dec 30, 2020 5:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XY7uYER.mp4
Dec 30, 2020 5:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HUMP DAY 
Dec 30, 2020 5:06 PM - PipeWarp: bruh
Dec 30, 2020 5:50 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how horrible youtube rewind will be this year
Dec 30, 2020 5:51 PM - Veho: Didn't they cancel it?
Dec 30, 2020 5:52 PM - Veho: https://www.theverge.com/2020/11/12/21562697/youtube-rewind-canceled-2020-pandemic-creators-community
Dec 30, 2020 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: what Veho said
Dec 30, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ip4b0fA.jpg
Dec 30, 2020 6:11 PM - Veho: I say a lot of things.
Dec 30, 2020 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Lol it would just be a 3 minute video of a blank screen
Dec 30, 2020 6:54 PM - kenenthk: And thats your problem 
Dec 30, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: That I say things?
Dec 30, 2020 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Dec 30, 2020 7:01 PM - Veho: I see it more as everyone else's problem.
Dec 30, 2020 7:03 PM - kenenthk: You cant live life putting your problems on everyone else
Dec 30, 2020 7:08 PM - Veho: It has served me well so far.
Dec 30, 2020 7:13 PM - kenenthk: I blame you for my problems
Dec 30, 2020 7:41 PM - kenenthk: I put in some peppers potatoes and sausage
Dec 30, 2020 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh wow my forehead gets super sweaty in vr
Dec 30, 2020 7:56 PM - Veho: Headsets need tiny fans for ventilation.
Dec 30, 2020 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, that would be nice
Dec 30, 2020 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: but what to do about light bleed?
Dec 30, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: Scatter airholes on the internal and external casing so that they don't overlap.
Dec 30, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: And paint the inside with blackest black:
Dec 30, 2020 8:15 PM - Veho: https://news.mit.edu/2019/blackest-black-material-cnt-0913
Dec 30, 2020 8:16 PM - Veho: So that there's no reflective light.
Dec 30, 2020 8:20 PM - Veho: Failing that just buy Black 3.0: https://culturehustle.com/products/black-3-0-the-worlds-blackest-black-acrylic-paint-150ml
Dec 30, 2020 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Buy the vr vape attatchment get nicotine while staying cool
Dec 30, 2020 10:44 PM - AsPika2219: Goodbye 2020 and Welcome 2021! 
Dec 30, 2020 10:47 PM - DimianB: Ok, sup gamers... I don’t know if anyone can help me but im about to loose my fkn mind
Dec 30, 2020 10:51 PM - DimianB: I have the 256mb EZFA with a grey usb cable that connects to te gba sp i have, win10 wont let me install the drivers for the csbel... eziwini.sys
Dec 30, 2020 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: does that exist? cause i would totally buy taht
Dec 30, 2020 10:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hear what you're saying, veho, but i think it's gonna take more than that to completely eliminate light bleed
Dec 30, 2020 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: despite the nose part having rubber flaps i still get some light bleed there
Dec 30, 2020 11:41 PM - TomRannd: use your vr headset in the fridge problem solved
Dec 31, 2020 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Fucking pigs
Dec 31, 2020 12:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/S9tWh5uwQNY
Dec 31, 2020 2:29 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08Q1TMY7X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_1Dt7FbHR0EP7E


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 1, 2021)

Dec 31, 2020 10:20 AM - Veho: Fuck.
Dec 31, 2020 10:21 AM - kenenthk: You
Dec 31, 2020 10:59 AM - Veho: Psi, you there?
Dec 31, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: yes
Dec 31, 2020 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If by here you mean barely lol
Dec 31, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I slept like 5 hours last night, probably the most sleep I have had in days
Dec 31, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And that was only because my friend she sat and talked with me for hours.
Dec 31, 2020 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is 110% A+ Gold people
Dec 31, 2020 11:32 AM - Flame: my condolences psionic.
Dec 31, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought me a nice scented candle and everything
Dec 31, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thank you Flame
Dec 31, 2020 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think she wanted to comfort me in a more physical manor but lol I can't even think about sex right now 
Dec 31, 2020 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The effort was much appreciated though lol
Dec 31, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Finally got around to beating vampyr
Dec 31, 2020 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Easy reptitive bs as always
Dec 31, 2020 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Dec 31, 2020 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't played any games in over a week
Dec 31, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, the only thing I've played is OSRS the last few weeks ;O;
Dec 31, 2020 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Dec 31, 2020 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've played VR games and Manifold Garden
Dec 31, 2020 5:39 PM - TomRannd: i've played 3 games this week, surgeon sim 2 with my dad(not a bad multiplayer game), terraria and fortnite
Dec 31, 2020 5:40 PM - TomRannd: not the best combo but it's keeping me busy. been focusing on music more anyways
Dec 31, 2020 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now just focusing on transfering all the bills into my name and paying stuff and depositing crazy money in my account
Dec 31, 2020 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 5900X has left Texas lol
Dec 31, 2020 6:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should not take 8 days to get here but whatever lol
Dec 31, 2020 7:06 PM - Veho: It's the busiest time of the year for the post, even if it weren't gutted and buttfucked by the scum in charge.
Dec 31, 2020 7:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ppaGMFe.mp4
Dec 31, 2020 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: the buttfuckest
Dec 31, 2020 8:20 PM - JumpyThePenguin: hi im new here!
Dec 31, 2020 8:24 PM - Veho: Welcome to the buttfuckfest.
Dec 31, 2020 8:30 PM - kenenthk: If I'm getting buttfucked how come the food I put in my body feels worse going out
Dec 31, 2020 8:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/sports/mike-richardson-super-bowl-champion-bears-arrested.amp
Dec 31, 2020 10:38 PM - kenenthk: Do vampires pee?
Dec 31, 2020 11:27 PM - TomRannd: maybe
Jan 1, 2021 12:02 AM - Veho: Well, it's 2021 where I'm sitting. Have a better one, guys. I'm off to bed.
Jan 1, 2021 12:15 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you and your future time zones 
Jan 1, 2021 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8p8gL4j.jpg
Jan 1, 2021 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uCRvxeN.jpg  nahhh plastic takes hundreds of years to break down unless it's hit by sunlight lol
Jan 1, 2021 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TweZFNV.jpg
Jan 1, 2021 12:28 AM - kenenthk: Are you out getting midgets pregnant psi
Jan 1, 2021 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/07LhJR7.png
Jan 1, 2021 12:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no but that's not a bad idea lol
Jan 1, 2021 12:46 AM - kenenthk: Shaq vs midget
Jan 1, 2021 12:47 AM - kenenthk: Bring out the ladder
Jan 1, 2021 12:49 AM - AsPika2219: Happy New Year!!!
Jan 1, 2021 1:17 AM - kenenthk: Its still 2020
Jan 1, 2021 1:28 AM - TomRannd: lol it's only 6:17 for me
Jan 1, 2021 1:28 AM - TomRannd: 28* idk why i fucked that up so bad
Jan 1, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Tried papa john stuffed crust it was kinda plain tasting not much cheese flavor tbh
Jan 1, 2021 3:49 AM - Menotu: I'm looking for timestamp
Jan 1, 2021 3:59 AM - kenenthk: Did you look in the delorean


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 2, 2021)

Jan 1, 2021 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta head to the time post office lol
Jan 1, 2021 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also happy new years, may things be better this year...
Jan 1, 2021 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HmOAQTU.jpg
Jan 1, 2021 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/g42TqBJ I feel like Veho would like this one lol
Jan 1, 2021 6:16 AM - Veho: I might.
Jan 1, 2021 6:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/yqGB3kD
Jan 1, 2021 6:31 AM - kenenthk: Bacardi mango and coke not the best mix
Jan 1, 2021 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: orange juice would be better?
Jan 1, 2021 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho I have been in that position...
Jan 1, 2021 6:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo 1 was literal hacker party time lol
Jan 1, 2021 6:51 AM - kenenthk: Only had coke
Jan 1, 2021 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Go back to bed veho
Jan 1, 2021 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Half and half mixes not a good idea either
Jan 1, 2021 9:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 1, 2021 10:42 AM - Veho: Heavy cream cocktails never really took off.
Jan 1, 2021 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toasted Almond and White Russian are probably the only 2 I ever tried that were good
Jan 1, 2021 11:07 AM - Veho: Those are made with regular cream, you know, the liquid type.
Jan 1, 2021 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh
Jan 1, 2021 11:39 AM - Poolpy: hey guys please someone help me. I deleted everything on my SD card and redownloaded fresh new latest Atmoshpere 16.2, latest Hekate and sigpatches but before when I was booting switch Hekate's menu was popping out where I could choose loader and now it just loads atmosphere. Can someone tell me y?
Jan 1, 2021 11:39 AM - Poolpy: Thanks
Jan 1, 2021 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would ask in the Switch section of the forum, not too many people who hang out in the shoutbox know about the Switch hacking stuff.
Jan 1, 2021 2:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi you should watch Primal you'd probably like it
Jan 1, 2021 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Primal what's it on?
Jan 1, 2021 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I signed up for a year of Disney+ the other day. I didn't think 70 bucks for a year was a bad price.
Jan 1, 2021 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I canceled YouTube TV that was like 65 bucks a month lol
Jan 1, 2021 3:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YJsL33C.jpg
Jan 1, 2021 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmmm not sure can you watch full episodes on their site? https://www.adultswim.com/videos/primal
Jan 1, 2021 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: if not it looks like its on prime video
Jan 1, 2021 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: holy, it's made by the same dude that made dexter's lab, and he's russian, no wonder t's so epic
Jan 1, 2021 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: russians make some of the most insane animation
Jan 1, 2021 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: $70 for a year isn't bad but i'm not giving disney my money lol
Jan 1, 2021 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: not even that into disney stuff
Jan 1, 2021 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have 3 streaming services and none of them ever have the shit i want to watch... why do i even bother
Jan 1, 2021 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is why i cancelled netflix years back after having it for like a year or more, great for discovering stuff to watch if i don't know what i want to watch but if i want something specific it's never fucking there
Jan 1, 2021 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: piracy was just better lol
Jan 1, 2021 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i got netflix again and split it with my friend for the 4K stuff
Jan 1, 2021 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: and prime video mostly for the grand tour which i never watch anyway...
Jan 1, 2021 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: but they got some good stuff like the boys, and good omens
Jan 1, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: So basically streaming services have become the new cable TV.
Jan 1, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: $50 per month here, $100 per year there...
Jan 1, 2021 3:50 PM - Veho: Fuck that noise.
Jan 1, 2021 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think with Amazon and Netflix and Disney all combined I am up to about 50 bucks a month Amazon also gives me free shipping and stuff si it's not bad
Jan 1, 2021 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And my Internet is like 40
Jan 1, 2021 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cable with no internet here is like 100 bucks plus a month now
Jan 1, 2021 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And you watch a shit ton of advertising on cable.... At least with what I have no advertising
Jan 1, 2021 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's so weird going to my parents house where they still just use cable lol
Jan 1, 2021 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seeing commercials every 5 minutes is torture
Jan 1, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lol
Jan 1, 2021 4:38 PM - Veho: https://www.wired.com/story/hurling-satellites-into-space/
Jan 1, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: YEEEET
Jan 1, 2021 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, the space yeet
Jan 1, 2021 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very scientific
Jan 1, 2021 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "We take the thing, and we yeet it"
Jan 1, 2021 4:42 PM - Veho: Well I mean when you put it like that  
Jan 1, 2021 4:44 PM - Veho: But that's like saying conventional rockets are "we take the thing and we put it atop  a controlled explosion"
Jan 1, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: "Two words: 'giant firecracker'."
Jan 1, 2021 5:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh it's all fun and games until some poor schmuck gets blown up on the pad lol
Jan 1, 2021 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Go for the mormons
Jan 1, 2021 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Me ps5 money is currently pending
Jan 1, 2021 6:04 PM - kenenthk: Thanks government
Jan 1, 2021 6:22 PM - Erich11: PS4 Payload sender 4.74 Do you know where I could download that ? Im looking everywhere to download it but i cant find it
Jan 1, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Well did you pay someone to load it for you
Jan 1, 2021 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I usually pay by the load lol
Jan 1, 2021 8:40 PM - Veho: 
Jan 1, 2021 8:51 PM - kenenthk: Is that why you squish when you walk
Jan 1, 2021 9:57 PM - kenenthk: https://gamerant.com/ps5-ps2-themed-consoles-limited-sale/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 3, 2021)

Jan 2, 2021 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Jan 2, 2021 6:28 AM - Plasma Shadow: whats the way to ask for a name change now, is there a thread or do i dm a mod?
Jan 2, 2021 6:38 AM - kenenthk: Shaun only attacks reviewers so doubt he'd care if you just asked
Jan 2, 2021 6:42 AM - Plasma Shadow: so its fine if i dm him?
Jan 2, 2021 6:43 AM - kenenthk: Depends are you worthy enough to click on submit
Jan 2, 2021 7:06 AM - Minox: Any admin/supervisor can change names
Jan 2, 2021 7:06 AM - Minox: I would try with a supervisor first
Jan 2, 2021 7:24 AM - Plasma Shadow: ill wait until later, theres no supervisors online atm but thanks!
Jan 2, 2021 7:55 AM - kenenthk: Its really not a big deal lol
Jan 2, 2021 8:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp my 5900X is here in Florida lol
Jan 2, 2021 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 100 miles from me lol
Jan 2, 2021 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it should go past my house to Tampa, then past my house again before finally getting delivered.
Jan 2, 2021 8:36 AM - kenenthk: What about your 6900
Jan 2, 2021 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 2, 2021 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was saving that for a surprise 
Jan 2, 2021 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought some lotto tickets today, maybe I win 400 million
Jan 2, 2021 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be OK
Jan 2, 2021 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions
Jan 2, 2021 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh 401 lol
Jan 2, 2021 9:33 AM - Veho: But only 200 after taxes  
Jan 2, 2021 10:13 AM - Detelef: mario
Jan 2, 2021 10:13 AM - Detelef: super mario
Jan 2, 2021 10:42 AM - Veho: I bought a toaster. Toast ALL the things!
Jan 2, 2021 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol this toast is to you lol
Jan 2, 2021 11:33 AM - Veho: I would like to toss a toast. *yeets bread*
Jan 2, 2021 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/knr8pp/fishing_on_a_lake_during_a_63_magnitude/
Jan 2, 2021 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho do you speak his language? I can only imagine he said something about God... lol
Jan 2, 2021 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "oh my God" would be my first guess lol
Jan 2, 2021 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyy my 5900X left Ocala Florida next stop probably like Tampa, where it will sit for a day or two then head north of my house where it will sit for a day then get delivered lol
Jan 2, 2021 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be nice if they could just send it to me since it's passing within like 20 miles of me to get to Tampa lol
Jan 2, 2021 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/community/health/coronavirus/new-covid-19-variant-found-in-florida/amp/
Jan 2, 2021 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta catch em all!!! Covid Ball!!!
Jan 2, 2021 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Respiratory illness I choose you!!!
Jan 2, 2021 12:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asus-rog-crosshair-dark-hero?region-switch=1609590216
Jan 2, 2021 12:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm tempting
Jan 2, 2021 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Our European visitors are important to us.  This site is currently unavailable to visitors from the European Economic Area while we work to ensure your data is protected in accordance with applicable EU laws.
Jan 2, 2021 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice it already hit Tampa and will be here today!!!
Jan 2, 2021 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: who pays $600 for a mobo?
Jan 2, 2021 1:36 PM - Veho: Psi, I speak his language    He said "I'll fuck your mom bloody."
Jan 2, 2021 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2021 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: "That one poor fucker who happened to be asleep in his bed when a sinkhole opened up right underneath him" this basically happened here
Jan 2, 2021 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So tonight I can flash my BIOS and swap chips
Jan 2, 2021 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will be nice
Jan 2, 2021 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't flashed the 5xxx bios yet it says it's beta
Jan 2, 2021 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the one for mine is getting good reports
Jan 2, 2021 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i updated the bios the other day but went with a slightly older one
Jan 2, 2021 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its been out for a while now
Jan 2, 2021 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, there is another new bios now
Jan 2, 2021 1:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: which isn't beta
Jan 2, 2021 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Version 3001 2020/12/08
Jan 2, 2021 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: swear that wasn't there 2 days ago
Jan 2, 2021 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://rog.asus.com/us/motherboards/rog-crosshair/rog-crosshair-vii-hero-model/helpdesk_bios/
Jan 2, 2021 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 12/29 for mine
Jan 2, 2021 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh wait, that's the one i haev
Jan 2, 2021 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: did they have a newer beta and took it down?
Jan 2, 2021 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think there was one that was from around xmas
Jan 2, 2021 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe?
Jan 2, 2021 2:07 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Do-ZBPWhhbQ
Jan 2, 2021 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but does it have $9000 worth of DLC?
Jan 2, 2021 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Train simulator hmmm sounds kinky lol
Jan 2, 2021 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Tom 
Jan 2, 2021 2:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting my 5900X tonight lol
Jan 2, 2021 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With extra pee?
Jan 2, 2021 2:13 PM - Localhorst86: A few months ago I played Train Sim World because it was in gamepass.
Jan 2, 2021 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably lol
Jan 2, 2021 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Jan 2, 2021 2:22 PM - Localhorst86: 6900x would have been nicer
Jan 2, 2021 2:25 PM - Localhorst86: 59 is not teh funneh number
Jan 2, 2021 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: but yeah the one i have does have 5xxx suppport
Jan 2, 2021 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Jan 2, 2021 2:47 PM - Veho: Totally.
Jan 2, 2021 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nerd rage is the funniest rage...
Jan 2, 2021 2:56 PM - Veho: RRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Jan 2, 2021 2:59 PM - FinalElixir1: what you guys doin
Jan 2, 2021 3:01 PM - Veho: Not much. Sup?
Jan 2, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Im tired getting an urn was exhausting
Jan 2, 2021 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2100 dollars later
Jan 2, 2021 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But got important stuff done
Jan 2, 2021 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jeez, $2100?
Jan 2, 2021 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can put my ashes in a fucking cardboard box kthx lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 400 for the urn the rest for like death certificates and cremation
Jan 2, 2021 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh
Jan 2, 2021 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom my wife would kill me for doing what I did but she can't say no lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno how I want my body to be handled when I die TBH lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Beautiful urn though gold leave on irish green
Jan 2, 2021 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if I'd want to just be chucked in a hole somewhere or burnt to a crisp and shoved in a coffee can
Jan 2, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I want my body turned into a dildo for use in a lesbian porn movie... Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:04 PM - Veho: "I want my remains to be scattered across Disneyland. I don't want to be cremated."
Jan 2, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think putting my body in one of those "tree pod" things would be cool
Jan 2, 2021 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Decompose, grow a tree
Jan 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get chopped down when corps inevitably run out of rainforest to destory
Jan 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can't stop smoking so much might have to figure that out soon lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe get made into a chair
Jan 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trees not weed? Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: Yeah, problem with the romantic tree bullshit is that trees get sick and rot and die, and your grieving relatives get to see you symbolically die a second time.
Jan 2, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Jan 2, 2021 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This weed tastes weird.... "Dude were smoking my dad!!!" Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:07 PM - Veho: "We're sucking on dad."
Jan 2, 2021 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Help me stepdad I am stuck? Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pay someone to manipulate my tree remains so it grows to look like a giant cock
Jan 2, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: https://www.spiritpieces.com/pages/cremation-ashes-into-glass
Jan 2, 2021 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like that tree chair that one guy spent 20 years making
Jan 2, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: Use my ashes to infuse a glass dildo.
Jan 2, 2021 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those super small trees? Bonsai?
Jan 2, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: Dongsai.
Jan 2, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: If it's dick-shaped.
Jan 2, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well but of course lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: Butt of course.
Jan 2, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No homo? Lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: It's not gay if the balls are cremated.
Jan 2, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its all good though we keep doing this loop on a cosmic scale... Reincarnation sort of lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho
Jan 2, 2021 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could also yeet my remains into space
Jan 2, 2021 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be fun
Jan 2, 2021 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 8 hours then 5900X times lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: https://www.celestis.com/experiences-pricing/
Jan 2, 2021 5:17 PM - Veho: Says here it costs $5000 to yeet your ashes into orbit, and $12500 to the Moon.
Jan 2, 2021 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm could I have my ashes sent to someone like a glitter bomb?
Jan 2, 2021 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit that about freaked me out....
Jan 2, 2021 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Box weighs next to nothing... Forgot no CPU cooler lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Downloading BIOS now! comencing upgrade later tonight!
Jan 2, 2021 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/5x3o5u7wgy861.jpg
Jan 2, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: What the shit?
Jan 2, 2021 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 2, 2021 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the Riddler drops a deuce in Batmans bathroom and doesn't flush....
Jan 2, 2021 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Alfred is gonna have a bad time....
Jan 2, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4NfdG7n.jpg
Jan 2, 2021 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8J6Qbkr.jpg
Jan 2, 2021 6:36 PM - Veho: "Contaminated"
Jan 2, 2021 6:37 PM - TomRannd: interesting.
Jan 2, 2021 6:37 PM - TomRannd: would sure be a shame if i ate a spec of keif in my jerky :0
Jan 2, 2021 6:39 PM - Veho: Grass fed beef, if you know what I mean.
Jan 2, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: How do i download a Ferrari
Jan 2, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/gallery/eTKF9Hk
Jan 2, 2021 6:48 PM - Sicklyboy: yee
Jan 2, 2021 7:00 PM - Batu-Han: Yakuza 0 ps3 english patch has been done by me
Jan 2, 2021 7:00 PM - Batu-Han: i posted it so if you need it you can try
Jan 2, 2021 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Can you post a download of a Ferrari
Jan 2, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/nintendo-switch-lite-console-release-date/
Jan 2, 2021 7:24 PM - Joe88: good old comicbook.com clickbait
Jan 2, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Indulge in the clickbait
Jan 2, 2021 9:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XJNDRhx.png
Jan 2, 2021 9:09 PM - Veho: WhAt If wE kiSsED on a full hamburger sofa?
Jan 2, 2021 9:13 PM - TomRannd: that'd be an awesome addition to a frat house
Jan 2, 2021 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Least you can still piss in the hole on the floor
Jan 3, 2021 12:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: how about a donut or bagel toilet?
Jan 3, 2021 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 12 cores 24 threads 
Jan 3, 2021 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Unlimited power!!!!
Jan 3, 2021 2:24 AM - Lilith Valentine: I will kiss you on that sofa, Veho
Jan 3, 2021 3:37 AM - itspepsi: hi
Jan 3, 2021 3:38 AM - itspepsi: bye


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 4, 2021)

Jan 3, 2021 4:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 3, 2021 8:22 AM - kenenthk: Kiss my cashews
Jan 3, 2021 9:44 AM - Chary: Wow
Jan 3, 2021 9:44 AM - Chary: Oh gosh that blue doesn’t look right on me thug pls come back
Jan 3, 2021 9:44 AM - Chary: It’s so weird to see ;O;
Jan 3, 2021 9:47 AM - Seriel: I thought it went well with your current avatar but then I realised I think you changed it to make that happen
Jan 3, 2021 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Are you feeling blue
Jan 3, 2021 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1K_L4UE3b9Y?t=153
Jan 3, 2021 10:44 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/N-KluFB9A8M
Jan 3, 2021 10:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.fox29.com/news/sen-mitch-mcconnells-home-in-kentucky-vandalized
Jan 3, 2021 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp 4TB are too damned expensive lol
Jan 3, 2021 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4TB m.2 SSDs I mean
Jan 3, 2021 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 600 bucks lol
Jan 3, 2021 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Trade in your new cpu for it
Jan 3, 2021 11:56 AM - kenenthk: Does your mobo only have one m2 slot you can get sabrent 2tb for 220
Jan 3, 2021 12:51 PM - danyaalsajid: hii guys
Jan 3, 2021 2:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: looks fine to me Chary
Jan 3, 2021 2:48 PM - Madox: Does this game have a walkthrough?
Jan 3, 2021 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it has 2 but I just wanted 1 and right now I am using a 2TB SSD but on Sata, was just curious about prices and performance and all that
Jan 3, 2021 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: really don't need it since I think just boot times are affected just yet. Something down the road I might do if prices on the 4TB ones drop a bit... maybe 300ish I would do it.
Jan 3, 2021 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, from a SATA SSD your boot times probably won't change much, maybe a second faster?
Jan 3, 2021 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some games can take advantage of faster NVME storage, so some things will have slightly faster load times, but it's not really anything major
Jan 3, 2021 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah so I might not waste my time and money this gen lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At 600 bucks it was like "ohhh hmmm no that's too much for what it is..." lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I wouldn't go spending much more than maybe $150-$200 on an NVMe since storage sizes are still tiny for the price
Jan 3, 2021 3:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I checked out 2077 on the 5900X VS my 2700X and it did seem smoother somehow lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not saying a huge difference but it felt faster?
Jan 3, 2021 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It may be worth getting an NVMe anyways for future proofing though, eventually MS will optimize Windows boot to actually take advantage of fast speeds lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It probably was lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not as many frame drops or something
Jan 3, 2021 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Copying over like 500GB's of files from one drive to another right now but after that I am gonna do a Super Position run lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My wife's massive collection of photos lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like, 2020 is over but... drive crashes do happen... lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, one of these days I need to replace my HDDs with just SATA SSDs lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple are like probably a decade old by now
Jan 3, 2021 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 in this machine 1 2TB drive and 1 480GB one...
Jan 3, 2021 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should replace the 480 with like another 2TB those aren't too expensive lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my oldest one is a Seagate HDD, too lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I know that feeling Tom, old drives kind of scare me lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/wfbxev < God nearly 8 years of power on hours 
Jan 3, 2021 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Must've got lucky with the Seagate 
Jan 3, 2021 3:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not that there drives can't last super long, it's just that initial failure rate is scary as fuck lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to wait for some decent deals on 1TB SATA SSDs
Jan 3, 2021 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's weird Tom you know how they were all like "New BIOS can't support new and old CPUs!!!" My board dropped support for like 2 old old old CPU's
Jan 3, 2021 3:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My 2700X booted fine on the new BIOS lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect a lot of the excuses AMD were making were just marketing BS
Jan 3, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get them idiots to buy more motherboards!!
Jan 3, 2021 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Athlon something or others it dropped support for
Jan 3, 2021 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nooooooo.....
Jan 3, 2021 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How ever will you live without Athlon???
Jan 3, 2021 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I am gonna toss an Athlon X4 in my new 400 dollar mobo.... lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta go buy me some lotto tickets today I didn't win shit on either one lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:30 PM - kenenthk: I dont know why i trust psi with me mailing address but i did
Jan 3, 2021 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Instant regret 
Jan 3, 2021 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 3:32 PM - kenenthk: "Your subscription to letherface.com has been approved."
Jan 3, 2021 3:47 PM - kenenthk: I see cyberpunk has already dropped in price or on sale
Jan 3, 2021 3:50 PM - Veho: Well it's not a full game, so...
Jan 3, 2021 3:50 PM - Veho: 
Jan 3, 2021 3:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hide from Veho. He may not have chicken pox 
Jan 3, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: I might.
Jan 3, 2021 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's OK but Cyberpunk isn't all that...
Jan 3, 2021 4:13 PM - Veho: Cyberpunk the game, or cyberpunk the setting?
Jan 3, 2021 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the setting but the game is meh... lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SNES had a great cyberpunk type game.
Jan 3, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was like a RPG
Jan 3, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shadowrun
Jan 3, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Totally worth playing
Jan 3, 2021 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm Slim Jim jerky stick for breakfast with a big glass of water lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:21 PM - Veho: Slender James.
Jan 3, 2021 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:21 PM - kenenthk: I tried mcdonalds chicken mcgriddle for breakfast wasnt bad
Jan 3, 2021 4:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Try the bacon egg and cheese one, when I am stuck out at breakfast time and am forced to eat something fast they are pretty good.
Jan 3, 2021 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Didnt care for rheir blueberry muffin dryer then my ex
Jan 3, 2021 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the desert stuff I have not tried, I read an article online that said it was like 90% sugar so no go for me 
Jan 3, 2021 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Youvreally arent expecting mcdonalds to be good for you are you
Jan 3, 2021 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I have to avoid as much sugar as I can due to the beetus lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Even their water probably has fat in it
Jan 3, 2021 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being dry would explain the sugar content, more of a candy than a bakery item... cheap to make that way lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:25 PM - kenenthk: I may need to look into moving way too many psychos and druggies for me to deal with here
Jan 3, 2021 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Defrosting my car at 3am and my neighbor opens his window and just stares at me because i haven't been talking to him
Jan 3, 2021 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk they are everywhere  buy guns secure everything add extra locks, buy some wifi cameras off Amazon, just ordered a 4 pack myself....
Jan 3, 2021 4:27 PM - kenenthk: I wonder why some people cant answer to themselves maybe thats the reason why
Jan 3, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: Even loaned the dude 100 bucks to get his car fixed and let him use mine while his was out paid me back but still crap like thats creepy
Jan 3, 2021 4:30 PM - Veho: My God you people live in a shithole.
Jan 3, 2021 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: personal responsibility is the first thing an addict stops
Jan 3, 2021 4:31 PM - kenenthk: America is a giant shithole filled with Oh my problems are way worse so i gotta whine and cry about them
Jan 3, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting all kinds of stuff done today, was trying to relax today but I still have a few more things to do lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta get ready for tomorrow, my girlfriend is coming over to help me 
Jan 3, 2021 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So hot bath and scented candles and lots of cleaning lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:32 PM - kenenthk: Insert nudes of her with that package psi
Jan 3, 2021 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I wish, maybe with my security cams 
Jan 3, 2021 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When they get here...
Jan 3, 2021 4:33 PM - kenenthk: As long as you blurr your dick
Jan 3, 2021 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol hell no I am photoshopping that all over the place, nothing but dick lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:34 PM - kenenthk: Its bad enough i see dudes jizzing in porn
Jan 3, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FT4fKrp.jpg
Jan 3, 2021 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Also we all know you can increase size in photoshop so I'll shout fake
Jan 3, 2021 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Thats a penis!!!
Jan 3, 2021 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: screamed the stable boy!
Jan 3, 2021 4:36 PM - Veho: Weenus.
Jan 3, 2021 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/duzfavl
Jan 3, 2021 4:39 PM - kenenthk: Whats the Olson twins have to do with 1 cup
Jan 3, 2021 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tkdnGKW.jpg Veho lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: The Thanos is similar to the Adele, but with an extra step.
Jan 3, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: *extra snap  
Jan 3, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 3, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eP95pqt.jpg Oh I like this one LOL
Jan 3, 2021 4:41 PM - kenenthk: HeeHee
Jan 3, 2021 4:41 PM - Veho: Gurl are you Columbine High? 'Cuz I want to shoot kids inside you.
Jan 3, 2021 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This one is for kenenthk lol https://i.imgur.com/aHP28EE.jpg
Jan 3, 2021 4:43 PM - kenenthk: I never understood face tattooing
Jan 3, 2021 4:43 PM - kenenthk: 1 or 2 sure but the entire damn thing
Jan 3, 2021 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rH0zHzS.jpg rotflmao
Jan 3, 2021 4:44 PM - Veho: Or neck tatooing. Makes you look like a fucking neckbeard, but you can't shave it off.
Jan 3, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: I wonder what 69 will look like at 80 if he even makes it to 30
Jan 3, 2021 4:44 PM - Veho: Oh come on, don't tell me his name has "69" in it.
Jan 3, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: How old is he, 13?
Jan 3, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Like 25 iirc
Jan 3, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: Fucking single use gamer tags for a name.
Jan 3, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: 24
Jan 3, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: What's the rest of his stage name, 420blazeit ?
Jan 3, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: Or "Lil"
Jan 3, 2021 4:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/search?q=tekashi+69&oq=tekashi+69&aqs=chrome..69i57j46i39j0j0i433j0.2746j0j4&client=ms-android-sprint-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Jan 3, 2021 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jRdUsRC.jpg
Jan 3, 2021 4:47 PM - Veho: Lil Edgelord
Jan 3, 2021 4:47 PM - kenenthk: You cant be that old you dont know who tekashi is lol even psi does
Jan 3, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: The only thing I know him from is his court testimony LOL BITCH
Jan 3, 2021 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Have you had your meds today veho
Jan 3, 2021 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What the fuck is a tekashi
Jan 3, 2021 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh the guy who looks like a 12 year old's GTA charactyer
Jan 3, 2021 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:50 PM - Veho: They don't let me have my meds.
Jan 3, 2021 4:50 PM - kenenthk: An object the rest of the world laughs at
Jan 3, 2021 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sCovopX holy shit I want that lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor guy, shouldn't make fun of the mentally challenged 
Jan 3, 2021 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 3, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Hell if i was making that bank I wouldn't care either lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would use those temporary tattoos... lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - Veho: What's that knife spoon combo. Knoon?
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Psi, a steak so tender it can be cut by a spoon probably has a terrible texture
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - kenenthk: I mean hes only worth 8 million 
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like eating meat jello or something lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - Veho: FUCKING AFTERSHOCK TREMORS FUCK, THE FLOOR SHOULD NOT BE FUCKING JELLY AND WOBBLE ALL THE TIME
Jan 3, 2021 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: Mmmm, meat jello.
Jan 3, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: Aspic!
Jan 3, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: It doesn't have to be that bad, Tom. Have you ever had (good) pate?
Jan 3, 2021 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god my dog keeps farting... it smells like rotting burning tires lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Meat jello? Whats next meat drinkables
Jan 3, 2021 4:55 PM - Veho: Wouldn't that be soup?
Jan 3, 2021 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes?
Jan 3, 2021 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Beef stock counts i guess
Jan 3, 2021 4:56 PM - kenenthk: I may stab you if you yutn my steak into a smoothie tho
Jan 3, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: Doesn't work that well in cocktails though.
Jan 3, 2021 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty much anything can be meat.. lol
Jan 3, 2021 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Arent plant meats powder before you mold them or something
Jan 3, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: ....plant meats.
Jan 3, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: The fuck you smoking, ken?
Jan 3, 2021 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tell vegans to stop eating my foods food...
Jan 3, 2021 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe he means those "vegetarian" meat things
Jan 3, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/these-are-the-plant-based-meats-you-can-buy-at-the-grocery-store/
Jan 3, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soy products are bad for you
Jan 3, 2021 4:59 PM - Veho: Soy will literally turn you into a woman.
Jan 3, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: Yeah burger kings impossible whopper still has about the same calories as a normal whopper
Jan 3, 2021 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho there are some studies that indicate that it can damage parts of your brain related to hormones and might be one of the causes of diebeetus
Jan 3, 2021 5:02 PM - Veho: And french fries cause cancer.
Jan 3, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because the "veritable" oil they are cooked in is soybean oil...
Jan 3, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vegetable even
Jan 3, 2021 5:03 PM - Veho: No.
Jan 3, 2021 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At temperature it turns into really bad stuff
Jan 3, 2021 5:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/6fGEggkj02g
Jan 3, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it was cuz frying starchy foods at high temps causes some chemical?
Jan 3, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think oil has anything to do wit hit
Jan 3, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably some of A and B
Jan 3, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any fried starchy food heated to a high temp can release it
Jan 3, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn'
Jan 3, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: t even need to be fried in oil technically*
Jan 3, 2021 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss fries in lard based oil lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Baked potato safe?
Jan 3, 2021 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I rarely eat them but they sooo good
Jan 3, 2021 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even like just plain ol bread generates the thing
Jan 3, 2021 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next you will tell me to stop smoking... Lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:08 PM - kenenthk: Portion control matter a lot
Jan 3, 2021 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Exorcize number one for health
Jan 3, 2021 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Train hard
Jan 3, 2021 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, I'm here for a fun time not a long time kthx ;O;
Jan 3, 2021 5:09 PM - kenenthk: I dont see how some people down like 5 burhers in a day dont exercise and wonder why they're like 500 pounds
Jan 3, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Burgers*
Jan 3, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: I mean I'm a fatty but understand why
Jan 3, 2021 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV has no porn apps  lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually those people have other underlying mental issues
Jan 3, 2021 5:11 PM - kenenthk: This is true
Jan 3, 2021 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depression I suspect
Jan 3, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Eat to get happy?
Jan 3, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: I mean I get self control is a hard human thing to control
Jan 3, 2021 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV has no porn apps  lol < I think Kodi has a pornhub addon ;O;
Jan 3, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: I saw a roku tv on Facebook's marketplace preinstalled with pornhub channel
Jan 3, 2021 5:13 PM - kenenthk: $100 extra for porn at the ready
Jan 3, 2021 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Wish i knew it exsisted when i was at the hospital they all chose to use roku tvs
Jan 3, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: The remote was right there on the table also
Jan 3, 2021 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Jan 3, 2021 5:16 PM - kenenthk: Sad part is i could've gotten away with it cause they dont allow caneras in the paitent rooms but they could still probably find the time it was added and link me back to it
Jan 3, 2021 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:24 PM - Veho: I found a decent ketchup today. I am content.
Jan 3, 2021 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Was it that time of the month?
Jan 3, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: Payday? No.
Jan 3, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: I KNOW WHAT YOU WERE AIMING AT KEN AND YOU SUCK
Jan 3, 2021 5:26 PM - kenenthk: You blow 
Jan 3, 2021 5:28 PM - Veho: 
Jan 3, 2021 5:28 PM - Veho: Don't you know it.
Jan 3, 2021 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV has no porn apps  lol  <- sideload it
Jan 3, 2021 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heinz best ketchup 
Jan 3, 2021 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I might make myself a burger tonight
Jan 3, 2021 5:43 PM - Chary: but have you tried heinz mayochup
Jan 3, 2021 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No bun lol
Jan 3, 2021 5:44 PM - Chary: Origins is a slog
Jan 3, 2021 5:44 PM - Chary: BOTW has a lot of stuff that's a little too reliant on players making their own fun
Jan 3, 2021 5:44 PM - Chary: but it's still a well made game imo
Jan 3, 2021 5:45 PM - Chary: JOOOOOOOOOOHN CENA
Jan 3, 2021 5:45 PM - Veho: No. Thomy mayo/ketchup combo rules.
Jan 3, 2021 5:45 PM - Veho: https://static.openfoodfacts.org/images/products/761/010/004/0832/front_fr.6.full.jpg
Jan 3, 2021 5:47 PM - Veho: Not to be confused for toothpaste.
Jan 3, 2021 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Mayochup wasnt that bad but its been a while since i tried it
Jan 3, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: I dont understand elitist that spend like $5+ on ketchup
Jan 3, 2021 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: just buy mayo, buy ketchup, mix the 2
Jan 3, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: At that price point, it's no longer ketchup, it's a "tomato reduction".
Jan 3, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: better yet use sriracha instead of ketchup because ketchup is bad
Jan 3, 2021 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Mayo is still like $3 and ketchup one may as well buy mayochup
Jan 3, 2021 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you guys have expensive mayo
Jan 3, 2021 5:57 PM - kenenthk: I mean we have dollar trees but its small personal sizes
Jan 3, 2021 6:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5ZCB7Cv.jpg
Jan 3, 2021 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might try this new seasoning I got lol
Jan 3, 2021 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07NPV8TZS?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Jan 3, 2021 6:15 PM - Veho: 'Tis the season.
Jan 3, 2021 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Togorashi or something
Jan 3, 2021 6:39 PM - TomRannd: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=623AC6a6org&feature=emb_title
Jan 3, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: Wall in a can!
Jan 3, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: Why don't they make the whole house out of that?
Jan 3, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: Is that how they make those 3D printed houses?
Jan 3, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: THIS IS THE FUTURE
Jan 3, 2021 6:44 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jan 3, 2021 6:46 PM - TomRannd: they actually use concrete for the 3d printed homes. it's literally just a giant xyz programable stick that spits concrete out
Jan 3, 2021 6:46 PM - TomRannd: but it would work witht he foam
Jan 3, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: Nah that foam is just filler and not a structural element, you can't make a house out of it.
Jan 3, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: It would collapse.
Jan 3, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: Like an updated version of Three Little Pigs.
Jan 3, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: "The first little pig made his house from foam."
Jan 3, 2021 7:01 PM - TomRannd: i guess so lol.
Jan 3, 2021 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet it pairs real well with Chinesium "steel" rebar 
Jan 3, 2021 7:04 PM - Veho: Pft, if you're gonna use rebar you may as well just build a proper house.
Jan 3, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah that's too expensive
Jan 3, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/TUj8WcK.mp4
Jan 3, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Quality rebar and some liquid drywall
Jan 3, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Perfect house
Jan 3, 2021 7:23 PM - Veho: That guy doesn't look Chinese.
Jan 3, 2021 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho still may not have chicken pox 
Jan 3, 2021 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plasticized concrete would be great for that tech plus once set almost indestructible
Jan 3, 2021 7:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cwpSRiY.mp4
Jan 3, 2021 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: talk about a shit storm... lol
Jan 3, 2021 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems a little windy
Jan 3, 2021 7:31 PM - Veho: Heckin WIMDY
Jan 3, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/K5eM9De.jpg
Jan 3, 2021 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 7:54 PM - Veho: Remind me of that gym ad, "don't be fat and ugly, just be ugly."
Jan 3, 2021 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 3, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Fuckubuh
Jan 3, 2021 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Well browns are in the playoffs
Jan 3, 2021 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SSY3NdB.mp4
Jan 3, 2021 9:48 PM - TomRannd: purty gud editing skills
Jan 3, 2021 9:54 PM - Veho: They're not, the movements are jerky and the borders are blurry and he looks completely out of place, which, by happy coincidence, makes him fit right into the game's graphics  HA HA HAA, CYBERPUNK IS A BUGGY MESS
Jan 3, 2021 9:54 PM - Veho: Nah I'm just kidding.
Jan 3, 2021 9:56 PM - kenenthk: So in other words the editor was dead on
Jan 3, 2021 10:01 PM - Veho: YES KEN THAT'S THE JOKE
Jan 3, 2021 10:01 PM - Veho: THANK YOU FOR EXPLAINING IT TO THE REST OF THE CLASS
Jan 3, 2021 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Remember Veho, the internet is a place of inclusion, we must curate our content for the...less intellectually fortunate ones 
Jan 3, 2021 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ken is doing his duty to help all those like himself 
Jan 3, 2021 10:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How responsible 
Jan 3, 2021 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Me is dumb u is smart
Jan 3, 2021 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Do educate make me smartz
Jan 3, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: Tom is right. I am sorry. You are performing a valuable service, ken. Sonic Angel Knight would be lost without you.
Jan 3, 2021 10:14 PM - Veho: And I'm off to bed. Bye now.
Jan 3, 2021 10:14 PM - kenenthk: I try to help those in my league
Jan 3, 2021 10:15 PM - kenenthk: Maybe if I over react about things I can seem smarter?
Jan 4, 2021 2:14 AM - TomRannd: no kenethk we don't need you to be a karen you already suck enough 
Jan 4, 2021 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Uremum would agree
Jan 4, 2021 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Karen is just ken with an ar added lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:09 AM - kenenthk: You mean I have an AR rifel hidden in my name? Cool!
Jan 4, 2021 3:12 AM - kenenthk: If people think you're dumb may as well do dumb things any recommendations? 
Jan 4, 2021 3:37 AM - mthrnite: do a barrel roll
Jan 4, 2021 3:54 AM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/unfinished-japanese-ps1-game-completed-released-two-de-1845981372/amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 5, 2021)

Jan 4, 2021 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: no ken its the other kind of AR
Jan 4, 2021 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: augmented reality
Jan 4, 2021 6:58 AM - T-hug: Back to work this morning!
Jan 4, 2021 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Finally 60 FPS in Rogue Squadron III on the GameCube lol (in the opening disco cinematic)
Jan 4, 2021 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The game itself always played fine but that disco scene always was like either slow or stuttered like mad lol
Jan 4, 2021 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I will probably go back to work in a week or two...
Jan 4, 2021 8:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: just play it in dolphin
Jan 4, 2021 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do too lol
Jan 4, 2021 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But for some reason at 4K upscale it stuttered a lot until now (probably the 5900X and being able to hit 3600 on my RAM)
Jan 4, 2021 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk once you get this 2700X it will run RAM at higher speeds but it's very shaky and fidgety 
Jan 4, 2021 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost would recommend whatever slow ass speed auto selects for it.
Jan 4, 2021 8:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: XMP/DOCP speeds are always a bit hit and miss
Jan 4, 2021 8:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: better on zen 2 i think because of infinity fabric
Jan 4, 2021 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: With my 5900X and my current RAM I just hit DOCP and it went no messing around was nice.
Jan 4, 2021 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they did work on the memory controller too
Jan 4, 2021 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah the infinity fabric improved too
Jan 4, 2021 11:45 AM - Veho: https://static.kuula.io/share/79QMS
Jan 4, 2021 12:33 PM - PineappleGod: i swear y'all are the only people who use shoutbox
Jan 4, 2021 12:35 PM - PineappleGod: what the fuck
Jan 4, 2021 1:08 PM - Veho: Yeah. So?
Jan 4, 2021 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho that picture thing is freaky
Jan 4, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: It has a VR mode for mobile phones.
Jan 4, 2021 1:36 PM - Veho: I had to dig out that cardboard VR thing I had from a while back. It's unwatchably jittery on the Huawei, and the wife's Redmi doesn't fit. Oh well.
Jan 4, 2021 2:54 PM - altobo123: Anyone knows where can i buy a replacement for a New3DS top Screen? ( the normal one not XL )
Jan 4, 2021 2:54 PM - altobo123: Europe*
Jan 4, 2021 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the screens are all the same, but try aliexpress... or ebay? On that note from what I hear they are on the high end for level of difficulty to replace
Jan 4, 2021 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might just look into buying another used one, like a New 3DS XL
Jan 4, 2021 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can sometimes find them for like 60 bucks US.
Jan 4, 2021 3:09 PM - TomRannd: psi, when looking at the 3ds design wise, and not actual hardware wise, which models do you prefer? i prefer the original 3ds
Jan 4, 2021 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I have only owned a New 3DS XL, I loved it...
Jan 4, 2021 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have larger hands though so maybe that's why I like it?
Jan 4, 2021 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have used an original 3DS for a few minutes though to compare
Jan 4, 2021 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real thing I noticed was the 3D effect on the new 3DS was insanely better.
Jan 4, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2DS slab best 3ds ;O;
Jan 4, 2021 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've ever used a 3DS XL, just an OG, a slabby boy, and a "normal" sized New 3DS lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you hack the shit out of it, the new 3DS XL is really the best thing, if your into PS1 emulation they recently hit almost 100% speed on like 95% of the games lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Give em another year they probably will get that even better. lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:26 PM - TomRannd: maybe if i get my hands on those nano-pcb tracing machines and make a new3dsxl fit into an o3ds shell i'd be happy
Jan 4, 2021 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpn9sLNg-6k
Jan 4, 2021 3:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp the tree company sucks... They said they would call and stop by to do an estimate this morning lol 1 hour and 12 minutes to go before it's no longer morning lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: You chopping down a tree?
Jan 4, 2021 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah its in my backyard like a 60 foot tall pine tree
Jan 4, 2021 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's leaning pretty badly... scared it will fall and hit someone else's house
Jan 4, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably cost me a small fortune to get it cut down safely but I have seen too many youtube videos where people said "Fuck it I will do it myself!" lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus hauling that much lumber off lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just find some redneck to do it for you 
Jan 4, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tell em to keep the logs and they'll be out there in no time ;O;
Jan 4, 2021 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=tree%20service%20near%20me&rlz=1C1SQJL_enUS934&oq=Tree+ser&aqs=chrome.0.0i457j69i57j0i402l2j0i433j0l3.3745j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&safe=off&tbs=lf:1,lf_ui:2&tbm=lcl&rflfq=1&num=10&rldimm=7407500165781847072&lqi=ChR0cmVlIHNlcnZpY2UgbmVhciBtZSIDkAEBWiQKDHRyZWUgc2VydmljZSIUdHJlZSBzZXJ2aWNlIG5lYXIgbWU&ved=2ahUKEwj5tKaWlIDuAhUFmlkKHTL0A4gQvS4wAHoECAIQKw&rlst=f#rlfi=
Jan 4, 2021 3:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chuck seems pretty redneck but also has decent reviews lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also gonna get him to do a "hurricane cut" on my 3 palm trees and see about getting rid of some other bushes and crap lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I really need to get a couple trees on my property taken down
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And others trimmed
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'll let you know how much Chuck charges Tom lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have family that will do it for free ;O;
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Will not be the same but maybe give you an idea?
Jan 4, 2021 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually they charge like 80 bucks per palm tree for the hurricane cut.
Jan 4, 2021 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But those are cakewalk cuts, usually takes them about 20 minutes to do all three tree's lol
Jan 4, 2021 4:00 PM - danyaalsajid: hi
Jan 4, 2021 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well called Chuck he said 4 but he is coming he said after 1 lol
Jan 4, 2021 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it Chuck your killing me lol
Jan 4, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Electric was 100 dollars lol I expect the next one to be a bit higher
Jan 4, 2021 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to go buy more lotto tickets lol
Jan 4, 2021 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Powerball and megamillions are both over 400 million each... I would like to win both so I can waste it all in like 10 years lol
Jan 4, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Why did you buy a gold plated game console...." Hell if I know I don't even like the Sega 32X....
Jan 4, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnbc.com/2016/04/07/gold-plated-retro-nes-console-on-sale-for-5k.html
Jan 4, 2021 4:45 PM - TomRannd: that ain't no nes console wtf is that
Jan 4, 2021 4:46 PM - TomRannd: if you're going to market me a gucci nes, make it look like an nes and not a toaster disguised as an oversized wallet
Jan 4, 2021 4:49 PM - Veho: But it's faaAAaAncyyyy.
Jan 4, 2021 4:50 PM - Veho: Have I mentioned that I bought a toaster? I really shouldn't have.
Jan 4, 2021 4:50 PM - Veho: Bought it, that is.
Jan 4, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But is the toast good? Lol
Jan 4, 2021 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If the toast is good, the toaster was already hot.
Jan 4, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: The toast is acceptable. I'm still experimenting with the timing.
Jan 4, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: But that's the problem. It turns bad bread into acceeptable toast.
Jan 4, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: So I eat way too much.
Jan 4, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mastery of a new machine is half the fun?
Jan 4, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I always use a toaster oven for toast lol
Jan 4, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: We don't have a toaster oven. I was sorely tempted by a toaster oven/rotisserie/air fryer combo a few months back.
Jan 4, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: But wife vetoed it.
Jan 4, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: I think that if we bought that thing, I'd be roughly spherical by now.
Jan 4, 2021 5:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She knows not the power she turned down.... Lol
Jan 4, 2021 5:06 PM - TomRannd: i want a toaster oven. that way i can make some bomb ass cheese slices on a piece of bread.
Jan 4, 2021 5:08 PM - Veho: You can do that in a regular oven, it just... takes..... forever.....
Jan 4, 2021 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like toaster oven for small stuff normal oven for big stuff lol
Jan 4, 2021 5:51 PM - Flame: how you doing buddy @Psionic
Jan 4, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of toasters, my old ass 6 or 7 year old $15 thing is finally not toasting well so I need to pick me up a new toaster at some point
Jan 4, 2021 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I am doing better surprisingly
Jan 4, 2021 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom check on Amazon the prices are not bad lol
Jan 4, 2021 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a rough day yesterday picking an urn and doing all that
Jan 4, 2021 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But everyone has been calling and checking on me lol
Jan 4, 2021 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting bills paid and all that.
Jan 4, 2021 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Keeping busy
Jan 4, 2021 6:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going back to work this week, I think it will help too
Jan 4, 2021 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Was it that $400 toaster with an iPad built in it
Jan 4, 2021 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Buy that one
Jan 4, 2021 6:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 4, 2021 6:06 PM - kenenthk: We have $600 you can afford it
Jan 4, 2021 6:08 PM - TomRannd: ever want to watch porn while you wait for toast? look no further
Jan 4, 2021 6:09 PM - Veho: Just get that  Mitsubishi TO-ST1-T
Jan 4, 2021 6:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlIdXjlnwbs
Jan 4, 2021 6:10 PM - Veho: The most expensive toaster in the world.
Jan 4, 2021 6:11 PM - TomRannd: what a clever name for it
Jan 4, 2021 6:13 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather have the option to hack my toaster to play gba roms
Jan 4, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: This toaster can probably print screenshots of GBA games onto the toast.
Jan 4, 2021 6:14 PM - kenenthk: I just aye ptincess peach for breakfast sorry luigi
Jan 4, 2021 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Ate
Jan 4, 2021 6:15 PM - TomRannd: lol that'd be cute to print a new meme on your toast every day
Jan 4, 2021 6:16 PM - kenenthk: Or if you wanna let your girlfriend know you've been cheating early in the morning
Jan 4, 2021 6:16 PM - Veho: "Good morning, you now have chlamydia."
Jan 4, 2021 6:16 PM - kenenthk: "Sorry, she was hotter then you and this toast."
Jan 4, 2021 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dickbutt toast
Jan 4, 2021 6:17 PM - Veho: Dickbutoast.
Jan 4, 2021 6:17 PM - Veho: I used to have a toaster that baked a HP logo onto the toast.
Jan 4, 2021 6:17 PM - kenenthk: Dickbutteredtoast
Jan 4, 2021 6:19 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jan 4, 2021 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Who needs a butter knife when they sale butter containers 6 inches deep now
Jan 4, 2021 6:21 PM - Veho: Who needs a butter knife when you can just scrape the whole stick of butter across the toast like the slob that I am, like applying deodorant to the world's crustiest armpit.
Jan 4, 2021 6:22 PM - Veho: https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/c_fit,f_auto,g_center,pg_1,q_60,w_965/wyes6f5o6lfwe5q6bxl4.jpg
Jan 4, 2021 6:22 PM - Veho: "Oh no you left breadcrumbs on the butter ewww!" fuck off, that's my dedicated toast butter.
Jan 4, 2021 6:23 PM - kenenthk: I would like one of those gadgets you just squeeze for a thin slice since I just buy the sticks
Jan 4, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: Try using a potato peeler, it gets you nice thin slices of butter perfect for spreading.
Jan 4, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: https://images.cutco.com/learn/2019/vegetable-peeler-hacks-7-l.jpg
Jan 4, 2021 6:25 PM - TomRannd: that's so silly lol
Jan 4, 2021 6:26 PM - Veho: But it works.
Jan 4, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: A cheese slicer would also work but who the fuck is posh enough to have a cheese slicer I mean come on.
Jan 4, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: I just like buying the spray butter but may as well buy margine for $1
Jan 4, 2021 6:37 PM - Veho: Spray butter is just butter-flavored oil, right?
Jan 4, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www.insider.com/patrick-mahomes-praised-by-fox-throwing-away-trash-twitter-reacts-2021-1?amp
Jan 4, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: He put trash in a trash can what a great guy!
Jan 4, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: Truly a paragon of virtue.
Jan 4, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: The sheer willpower involved is beyond mortal men.
Jan 4, 2021 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Simply amazing!
Jan 4, 2021 6:46 PM - TomRannd: breaking news
Jan 4, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: As much as I love the chiefs its disgusting how much they ride that dudes dick
Jan 4, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: You mean all millionaires arent snobby brats!?
Jan 4, 2021 6:51 PM - Veho: I mean they are, but they don't all litter.
Jan 4, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Meanwhile syadiums are left for hours of clean up after games
Jan 4, 2021 6:54 PM - Veho: People are shit, no surprise there.
Jan 4, 2021 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Theaters the same way...
Jan 4, 2021 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My mother raised me to leave a place at least as clean as when I arrived
Jan 4, 2021 7:10 PM - kenenthk: I raised myself to leave my bedroom looking like trash and everything else cleaned
Jan 4, 2021 7:12 PM - kenenthk: I hate calling drs and they list everything they can do during hold time Hey this may also happen to you you sick bastard
Jan 4, 2021 7:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xe7Cw2b.jpg
Jan 4, 2021 7:38 PM - Markell: How to get the joy con to light up on the Home Screen
Jan 4, 2021 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just called a real estate agent I am gonna move out of this house lol
Jan 4, 2021 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy something smaller
Jan 4, 2021 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe rent this place out
Jan 4, 2021 7:39 PM - kenenthk: Move to kansas so I can shit on your lawn
Jan 4, 2021 7:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol no way I am moving closer to my job probably cut 40 minutes of drive time a day lol
Jan 4, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Honestly you'd probably like our hospital better it's mostly old people and I ha w a headache gotta go to er
Jan 4, 2021 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 4, 2021 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have enough money to probably pay half a house off so drop the payments a bit lol
Jan 4, 2021 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Or you could buy me a house
Jan 4, 2021 8:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dNJ4Xmg.png
Jan 4, 2021 8:06 PM - Veho: The resulting fire will reheat your pizza.
Jan 4, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Couldn't the grase cause a fire
Jan 4, 2021 8:17 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jan 4, 2021 8:18 PM - kenenthk: I mean I know some are putting steak in toasters
Jan 4, 2021 8:20 PM - Veho: Some are putting dicks in toasters.
Jan 4, 2021 8:21 PM - Veho: I googled the toaster steak and there's only one person doing it, and that for the clicks.
Jan 4, 2021 8:21 PM - Veho: https://metro.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/PRC_172149229.jpg
Jan 4, 2021 8:21 PM - Veho: This chick.
Jan 4, 2021 8:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wVVrNR4NHyA
Jan 4, 2021 8:23 PM - Veho: https://www.tiktok.com/@itsmeju1iette/video/6892801336790895877
Jan 4, 2021 8:24 PM - Veho: Yeah no. People doing stupid shit for the clicks isn't the same as people genuinely cooking steak in their toaster for dinner.
Jan 4, 2021 8:26 PM - Veho: The same chick also made meatballs in a coffee maker, and cooked bacon with a hair straightener.
Jan 4, 2021 8:26 PM - Veho: I will say it's not a "trend", it's just a joke.
Jan 4, 2021 8:26 PM - kenenthk: I think it's more just to see if you can
Jan 4, 2021 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Oven goes, steal your wifes fair straightner
Jan 4, 2021 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:26 PM - Veho: The same chick also made meatballs in a coffee maker, and cooked bacon with a hair straightener. < What is this, Cutthroat kitchen?
Jan 4, 2021 8:32 PM - Veho: 
Jan 4, 2021 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was a great show, shame it got cancelled
Jan 4, 2021 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it was a bit formulaic lol
Jan 4, 2021 8:37 PM - Veho: "Cook us a meal, without kitchen appliances, while strapped up in BDSM gear."
Jan 4, 2021 8:37 PM - Veho: "Daddy Alton will judge you."
Jan 4, 2021 8:38 PM - Veho: It was a good show.
Jan 4, 2021 8:38 PM - Veho: I tried watching his Youtube thing but I'm just not into it.
Jan 4, 2021 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I watched a couple of the quarantine kitchen livestream things but kinda lost interest
Jan 4, 2021 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alton is good with scripted stuff, but I dunno if I'd just watch him fuck around in the kitchen with his wife lol
Jan 4, 2021 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess I do know I wouldn't lol
Jan 4, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Martha stewart and snoop dogg should do a cooking series
Jan 4, 2021 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was pretty ok
Jan 4, 2021 8:47 PM - kenenthk: They already did? I just thought they had a few skits
Jan 4, 2021 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it had like 3 seasons so far or something
Jan 4, 2021 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Called like Martha and Snoops Potluck Dinner something something
Jan 4, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: I know snoop has his own cook nook now
Jan 4, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Book
Jan 4, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/1452179611/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_o938FbJ7S4J6N
Jan 4, 2021 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fer shizzle
Jan 4, 2021 9:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/yXLso92_B6g how to make nasty look pretty
Jan 4, 2021 9:56 PM - Veho: Is it really nasty though?
Jan 4, 2021 9:56 PM - Veho: I like mochi.
Jan 4, 2021 9:57 PM - Veho: I thought from the thumbnail it was fondant, now that thing is nasty. But this looks like it might taste good.
Jan 4, 2021 10:07 PM - kenenthk: The texture would probably be a turn off for me
Jan 4, 2021 10:09 PM - Veho: True, a lot of people don't like the texture of mochi.
Jan 4, 2021 10:15 PM - kenenthk: I'm not a picky eater in the slightist just cant do spicey and crumbly looking foods
Jan 4, 2021 10:16 PM - kenenthk: But I'd at least try it if I saw it
Jan 4, 2021 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Cool just noticed I have a free pizza and chocolate chip cookie in my papajohns account
Jan 4, 2021 10:39 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jan 4, 2021 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Too bad I'm taking my calorie intake more seriously
Jan 5, 2021 2:24 AM - aadz93: PRINGLES SCORCHUN CHEDDAR JUST SCORCHIN WIT NO CHEDDA
Jan 5, 2021 2:28 AM - kenenthk: I got the pizza


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 6, 2021)

Jan 5, 2021 11:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded
Jan 5, 2021 11:27 AM - Veho: ¡_¡
Jan 5, 2021 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 5, 2021 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing a job interview in a few everyone wish mr luck!
Jan 5, 2021 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love security
Jan 5, 2021 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 10 minutes to go so I have a few, then I can wander the hospital like a zombie lol
Jan 5, 2021 3:19 PM - kingkodongo: Good luck!
Jan 5, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WrQetaP.jpg
Jan 5, 2021 3:33 PM - TomRannd: i agree with the first comment there, how do you just stand there with your phone. if you're that worried about a cool video, you best have an amazing foothold of the ground and a crazy grip on your phone
Jan 5, 2021 3:34 PM - TomRannd: because that lady, was like fucking pushed by that force of frozen water.
Jan 5, 2021 3:36 PM - Veho: Am I missing something, Tom?
Jan 5, 2021 3:36 PM - Veho: What are you commenting on?
Jan 5, 2021 3:58 PM - TomRannd: oh my god i need to stop smoking
Jan 5, 2021 3:58 PM - TomRannd: i confuse everyone too much
Jan 5, 2021 3:59 PM - TomRannd: i was talking about this, but somehow got your link post mixed with this https://imgur.com/gallery/YUeUSwd
Jan 5, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: "Oh it's just some soft powdery sno-" TON OF SLUSH TO THE FACE
Jan 5, 2021 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprise surprise, people are dumb
Jan 5, 2021 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 5, 2021 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd think the station would maybe have the platform closed if they were going to be plowing the snow
Jan 5, 2021 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or at least roped off a fair ways so that doesn't happen
Jan 5, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: Or just provide people with a lifetime of memories.
Jan 5, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: And a unique learning experience.
Jan 5, 2021 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T-Eh2M9_kQ
Jan 5, 2021 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She got plowed... lol
Jan 5, 2021 5:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qey7TxN.mp4
Jan 5, 2021 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neo Cat lol
Jan 5, 2021 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Purrkour
Jan 5, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: Crouching cat, hidden other cat.
Jan 5, 2021 6:13 PM - DinohScene: big air time bonus
Jan 5, 2021 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://twitter.com/NISAmerica/status/1346282773124943873?s=20
Jan 5, 2021 6:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG
Jan 5, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Cc3wb5a.jpg
Jan 5, 2021 7:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7a2bfjN.jpg
Jan 5, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Lol people are talking about hake paul vs mike tyson
Jan 5, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Jake*
Jan 5, 2021 7:28 PM - Veho: Is Tyson getting paid to take a dive or what?
Jan 5, 2021 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His last fight was pretty good but it wasn't a tie 
Jan 5, 2021 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tyson dominated like 90% of the time lol
Jan 5, 2021 7:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There was obvious points in the fight where he just held back
Jan 5, 2021 7:31 PM - Veho: https://talksport.com/sport/boxing/812112/watch-mike-tyson-sparring-cage/
Jan 5, 2021 7:31 PM - kenenthk: Last dight was more like 2 friends hugging each other so both would get millions
Jan 5, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: And barely cover their debts.
Jan 5, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: Tyson is broke (again).
Jan 5, 2021 7:33 PM - kenenthk: Maybe he can sue the tyson chicken corp for stealing his name
Jan 5, 2021 7:35 PM - kenenthk: I do feel like Mike could take down Jake tho
Jan 5, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: I would like to see that. But I don't want Jake to get any money.
Jan 5, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: It's a conundrum.
Jan 5, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: I cant feel all that bad for a man that cant control his money either
Jan 5, 2021 7:42 PM - Veho: I think it's more like his accountant(s) ran away with the money?
Jan 5, 2021 7:43 PM - kenenthk: I dont know the story maybe he just chose wrong ones to look after his welfare
Jan 5, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: Or is that just the usual story with celebrities?
Jan 5, 2021 7:44 PM - Veho: Earn a grillion dollars, hire an accountant or three, find out a few years later they never paid any of the taxes, you get jailed for tax evasion, they get away with millions?
Jan 5, 2021 7:44 PM - kenenthk: He's still living good for his statues and has multiple celebs as friends that look up to him so cant say hes struggling
Jan 5, 2021 7:45 PM - Veho: The broke celebrities rarely struggle, though?
Jan 5, 2021 7:46 PM - Veho: Even bankrupt they live better than most of us.
Jan 5, 2021 7:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don King made a lot of money lol
Jan 5, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: If he had $0 I bet he could call any famous person to ask to live with them and they'd say yes
Jan 5, 2021 7:48 PM - kenenthk: Unless it's suge knight
Jan 5, 2021 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe not Evander lol
Jan 5, 2021 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Hey Evander wanna go out for a bite...."
Jan 5, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: I think after the tupac death Mike doesn't like large events anymore
Jan 5, 2021 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.flalottery.com/megaMillions I got some tickets, if I win I can hang out with Mike and call him poor lol
Jan 5, 2021 8:01 PM - Veho: 
Jan 5, 2021 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mental note to self, if I do something like that hire some huge ass bodyguards lol
Jan 5, 2021 8:02 PM - Veho: Just make sure to stay out of his reach  :
Jan 5, 2021 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 5, 2021 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy running shoes got it lol
Jan 5, 2021 8:03 PM - Veho: Hire a sniper with an elephant tranquilizer gun.
Jan 5, 2021 8:06 PM - Veho: Wow, the mega millions jackpot is not bad, not bad at all  
Jan 5, 2021 8:06 PM - kenenthk: Get a car that can seat 3 people in the front sit in the middle
Jan 5, 2021 8:06 PM - Veho: I would be happy with $200k.
Jan 5, 2021 8:06 PM - Veho: 
Jan 5, 2021 8:09 PM - Veho: But let's say $250k just to be safe  
Jan 5, 2021 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, $300k might be the safe bet
Jan 5, 2021 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe $400k
Jan 5, 2021 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz, y'know, you never know what might happen
Jan 5, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: Well $200k would buy me a new apartment and let me renovate this one and a few other projects, so...
Jan 5, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Just hire accountants
Jan 5, 2021 8:16 PM - Veho: 
Jan 5, 2021 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Hell I'd be happy with 50k ivvest in an acer of private land get electric and plumbing out some mobile homes that go gor 10k are really nice
Jan 5, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: I'd be happy with any extra cash really  
Jan 5, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: (I think that's what Tom was aiming for).
Jan 5, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: We just got $600 that should last the entire year 
Jan 5, 2021 8:47 PM - Veho: Hey, $600 would last a man a whole year back when Mitch "The Bitch" was last in touch with reality.
Jan 5, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: I'm just glad it was at least enough to pay my credit card off
Jan 5, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Who needs electricity
Jan 5, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: Only nerds.
Jan 5, 2021 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need electricity lol
Jan 5, 2021 9:06 PM - Veho: NERRRRRRRD
Jan 5, 2021 9:06 PM - Veho: I bet you "need" internet access too.
Jan 5, 2021 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Higher speed the better lol
Jan 5, 2021 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This 5900X is nice... drops to about 40 watts with 2 copies of Chrome loaded and like 20 tabs lol also the temps are pretty low lol
Jan 5, 2021 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 56C to 65C
Jan 5, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Still waiting on the 777 
Jan 5, 2021 9:31 PM - kenenthk: 20 tabs of midget porn cant imagine it'd be that big of a load on a cpu
Jan 5, 2021 9:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/uAEvvLhyKUY
Jan 5, 2021 9:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LeYN4t1oJ2E Flordia woman at it again
Jan 6, 2021 2:45 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnet.com/news/rapper-dr-dre-reportedly-hospitalized-after-suffering-brain-aneurysm/
Jan 6, 2021 2:56 AM - TomRannd: huh.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 7, 2021)

Jan 6, 2021 6:27 AM - slaphappygamer: he gonn pull through
Jan 6, 2021 7:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: 20 tabs isn't much
Jan 6, 2021 7:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: basically idle
Jan 6, 2021 12:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I managed to get it up to 88C with a bunch of stuff running and playing 2077 at the same time, not bad for a cheapo chinese cooler lol
Jan 6, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: Wok noodles are gud.
Jan 6, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: I like wok noodles.
Jan 6, 2021 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: 20 tabs isn't much < It is when they're all 4k midget amputee porn running all at once 
Jan 6, 2021 2:08 PM - Veho: Nah, streaming video is incredibly well optimized, you can run a whole bunch of porn tabs with no issues, provided you have ad blocker.
Jan 6, 2021 2:09 PM - Veho: As is well known to everyone who's done the "related videos" hop  
Jan 6, 2021 2:09 PM - Veho: "Well the thumbnail looks good but I don't want to lose the spot in the current video... new tab."
Jan 6, 2021 2:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RKHKjPL.png
Jan 6, 2021 2:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XeYnvbz.jpg
Jan 6, 2021 2:24 PM - Veho: HEY TOM CHECK THIS OUT: https://imgur.com/gallery/9idQPV4
Jan 6, 2021 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like a great way to make your PC extra dusty
Jan 6, 2021 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Needs some mesh around it
Jan 6, 2021 2:31 PM - Veho: Or just blast it with compressed air every once in a while  
Jan 6, 2021 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh no Veho got infected by a trojan worm
Jan 6, 2021 3:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's pretty awesome though ngl
Jan 6, 2021 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like my a4-sfx v2 better, but it runs kinda hot
Jan 6, 2021 3:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/52koAIB.jpg
Jan 6, 2021 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that a pointy tail spike or are you just happy to see me?
Jan 6, 2021 5:35 PM - Veho: It's the ovipositor.
Jan 6, 2021 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Jan 6, 2021 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: Rioting in the Capitol, eh?
Jan 6, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: The fun begins.
Jan 6, 2021 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it a zoot suit riot?
Jan 6, 2021 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh, doubt it'll go any further than it has TBH lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have you seen pictures of the guys rioting?
Jan 6, 2021 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They look like morons
Jan 6, 2021 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1IqH3uliwJY
Jan 6, 2021 7:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not smart enough to do much more than get into a building and shout
Jan 6, 2021 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom never underestimate the power of a large group of stupid people
Jan 6, 2021 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but they're white, so police won't escalate to the point where it's bad
Jan 6, 2021 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gonna be a bunch of morons shouting and crying, and then everyone will go home
Jan 6, 2021 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't sleep my GF is coming over lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Tom tear gas should help dispurse them
Jan 6, 2021 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Go home and cry it off lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: "Bet you wish you wore a mask now, bitch"
Jan 6, 2021 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All these masks remind me of Hollywood Undead
Jan 6, 2021 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: borat 2 was weird its clear the covid thing happened in the middle of filming it because like only the last 25% of the movie even mentioned it and they just went with it and decided to make it the tagline
Jan 6, 2021 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: that movie is going to age very poorly lol not that it's especially good right now
Jan 6, 2021 8:13 PM - kenenthk: https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/88170-cyberpunk-2077-has-lost-79-steam-players-since.html lol
Jan 6, 2021 8:14 PM - Veho: "The site also notes that most single-player games do lose around the same number of players in the month after their launch"
Jan 6, 2021 8:15 PM - kenenthk: Imagine cyberpunk online
Jan 6, 2021 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but going from a million people to 100,000 people is a huge jump vs all those other games
Jan 6, 2021 8:18 PM - Veho: If the percentage is the same, it's not that weird.
Jan 6, 2021 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Other games might lose a similar percentage, but it's a much bigger deal when nearly a million players give up on the game, vs like 40 thousand or something with other similar titles
Jan 6, 2021 8:18 PM - Veho: Huge financial loss, but still.
Jan 6, 2021 8:19 PM - Veho: Heh, they will have to change that "don't count your chickens before they hatch" saying to fit the modern times.
Jan 6, 2021 8:20 PM - Veho: "Don't count your chickens before the 30 day money back guarantee"
Jan 6, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to see the refund numbers on console, that's probably a much bigger deal lol
Jan 6, 2021 8:21 PM - Veho: "Your game sold a million copies SIKE, EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER ASKED FOR A REFUND"
Jan 6, 2021 8:21 PM - Veho: "Your game sold half a copy at a discount."
Jan 6, 2021 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly they still sold like 13 million or something like that even after accounting for the initial refunds
Jan 6, 2021 8:21 PM - kenenthk: I remember people getting angry that they didn't get to keep the game after being refunded
Jan 6, 2021 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is just crazy
Jan 6, 2021 8:22 PM - Veho: Wasn't that like one guy on Twitter or something?
Jan 6, 2021 8:24 PM - kenenthk: You mean I have to give back something I got refunded for? Unfair!
Jan 6, 2021 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary was trying to scam them to get a free copy ;O;
Jan 6, 2021 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they make you return the game when you try with a physical copy, of course lol
Jan 6, 2021 8:25 PM - Veho: Chary is a Karen?  
Jan 6, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: You guy's got any left over ps4 codes? I know you do
Jan 6, 2021 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary is a dirty scammer 
Jan 6, 2021 8:25 PM - Veho: Did she demand to speak with their manager (of marketing)?
Jan 6, 2021 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask her about her Scamazoning 
Jan 6, 2021 8:26 PM - kenenthk: I got emailed a code that didn't work send a new one!
Jan 6, 2021 8:27 PM - kenenthk: I do remember getting a copy of the Oddworld remaster just from asking them lol
Jan 6, 2021 8:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One time I had to return a TV to amazon it arrived broken lol
Jan 6, 2021 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Thanks for the impressive story psi 
Jan 6, 2021 9:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/live/2021/01/06/us/electoral-vote
Jan 6, 2021 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 6, 2021 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They should just give it up...
Jan 6, 2021 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would have liked Trump to win but he did not, there are pros and cons to this... lol
Jan 6, 2021 9:11 PM - TomRannd: things like this just make me happier and happier to not live in usa
Jan 6, 2021 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has its moments lol
Jan 6, 2021 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never boring 
Jan 6, 2021 9:13 PM - Arecaidian Fox: I'd be concerned if normalizing sedition is boring. Well, more concerned than I am now.
Jan 6, 2021 9:13 PM - Veho: This makes it seem like the congress were evacuated because of the rioters, but they were evacuated because of a bomb warning.
Jan 6, 2021 9:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nfMvPv1.jpg
Jan 6, 2021 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Jails are gonna be pretty over crowded tonight
Jan 6, 2021 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho thats the weirdest sex toy...
Jan 6, 2021 9:23 PM - kenenthk: "This is not the country I remember." Oh yes it is
Jan 6, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EINtQLf.jpg
Jan 6, 2021 9:36 PM - Veho: Staging a coup and interfering in the results of democratic elections? That's exactly the America I remember.
Jan 6, 2021 9:39 PM - kenenthk: I'm just glad I live in a county and not a major city
Jan 6, 2021 9:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol elections are more guidelines than rules per se....
Jan 6, 2021 9:40 PM - kenenthk: It's funny to me everyone hated trump when he first came in now the country wants biden beheaded
Jan 6, 2021 9:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Maybe biden will make groping legal and everyone will start to love him
Jan 6, 2021 9:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Politicians seem like they can't be trusted....
Jan 6, 2021 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Sure lets trust people with power
Jan 6, 2021 9:43 PM - Veho: Literally everyone hated Trump, maybe that's why he got elected  
Jan 6, 2021 9:44 PM - kenenthk: This some game of thrones shit 
Jan 6, 2021 9:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you see Veho the choice was between either a woman or a petulant man child, so obviously the answer to most people was the petulant man child
Jan 6, 2021 9:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2021/1/6/22216889/playstation-plus-two-year-membership-ps4-ps5-deal-sale
Jan 6, 2021 9:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't let an irrational, emotional creature like a woman run the country!
Jan 6, 2021 9:47 PM - Veho: She would probably spend her time tweeting anyway  ;O;
Jan 6, 2021 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We'd have threats of war every month!
Jan 6, 2021 9:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You know how women get during that..."time"
Jan 6, 2021 9:48 PM - kenenthk: But emails you guy's emails!
Jan 6, 2021 9:49 PM - Veho: BUTTERY MALES!
Jan 6, 2021 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with turning the Lincoln bedroom into a tampax storage bin
Jan 6, 2021 9:51 PM - kenenthk: I bet Hilary's in the back just like told you so
Jan 6, 2021 9:54 PM - kenenthk: https://thegrapevine.theroot.com/dr-dre-doing-great-after-brain-aneurysm-meanwhile-4-s-1845998811/amp thats fucked up
Jan 6, 2021 9:57 PM - Veho: That's why you must never tell people you're away from home.
Jan 6, 2021 9:57 PM - Veho: NEVER.
Jan 6, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: You'll get buglarized.
Jan 6, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: *burlgarized
Jan 6, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: *burgerized
Jan 6, 2021 9:59 PM - Veho: *stolen from
Jan 6, 2021 10:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: bourgeoised*
Jan 6, 2021 10:02 PM - Veho: That would be an improvement for most.
Jan 6, 2021 10:02 PM - Veho: Bourgeoisie is the middle class.
Jan 6, 2021 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Bourgisied
Jan 6, 2021 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bumerized
Jan 6, 2021 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stolen black cherry surprise butt sex
Jan 6, 2021 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Leave it to psi to make robbery sexual
Jan 6, 2021 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stolen dignity lol
Jan 6, 2021 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Thats not what a 5 finger discounts means 
Jan 6, 2021 10:20 PM - kenenthk: In other news I'm getting a new oven yay for renting apartments
Jan 6, 2021 10:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 10:25 PM - kenenthk: I went to bake something for like 20 minutes white smoke poured everywhere
Jan 6, 2021 10:25 PM - Veho: Get an air fryer.
Jan 6, 2021 10:25 PM - Veho: I hear it's life changing.
Jan 6, 2021 10:26 PM - kenenthk: I have one already the oven light cycle wouldn't go off so i needed a back up
Jan 6, 2021 10:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DLLlInG.jpg
Jan 6, 2021 10:37 PM - kenenthk: I just wish i got a digital one but walmart decides what I own
Jan 6, 2021 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 6, 2021 11:15 PM - Veho: I'm off to bed. Try not to burn your country to the ground while I'm away.
Jan 6, 2021 11:19 PM - kenenthk: We've been wanting to try since the bush administration
Jan 6, 2021 11:22 PM - Veho: Try not to burn your bush either.
Jan 6, 2021 11:28 PM - kenenthk: I already have when I was 20
Jan 7, 2021 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: hair straightener accident?
Jan 7, 2021 12:50 AM - kenenthk: Cheaters get fires
Jan 7, 2021 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 7, 2021 1:09 AM - ANewUser: Just asking if anyone can help me with a particular issue with my 3DS that I posted in the 3DS - Hacks, Translations and Utilities forum.  Thank you so much!
Jan 7, 2021 1:13 AM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/06/tech/twitter-lock-trump-account/index.html
Jan 7, 2021 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Simp


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 8, 2021)

Jan 7, 2021 4:47 AM - Lilith Valentine: What upsets me more is that Twitter and Facebook waited this long to actually start doing something about Trump's posts
Jan 7, 2021 5:10 AM - kenenthk: I don't think Facebook gives a shit
Jan 7, 2021 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/oer022h8bs961.jpg
Jan 7, 2021 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Facebook lol
Jan 7, 2021 7:46 AM - kenenthk: God covid 21 was a god awful movie
Jan 7, 2021 7:47 AM - kenenthk: Let's make a movie about a pandemic where everyones a zombie and some dumb hot scientist uses a dude to save her child while he gets eaten alive
Jan 7, 2021 8:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ3mw0MbIdI 
Jan 7, 2021 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Jan 7, 2021 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would still use my phone and a Xbox One controller but the skill involved in making that... lol
Jan 7, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Skill like he doesn't have an army of chinamen in his basement doing it for him
Jan 7, 2021 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: making chocolate truffles
Jan 7, 2021 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: mixture is in the fridge to harden
Jan 7, 2021 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zjh4mk7r8229ca/20210107_152202.jpg?dl=0
Jan 7, 2021 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: chocolate truffles are done, now they just need to cool fully
Jan 7, 2021 3:12 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jan 7, 2021 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need some software to record video from a webcam... lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shooting some porn?
Jan 7, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Grab OBS, add the webcam as a source, and then you can record it
Jan 7, 2021 4:10 PM - TomRannd: it still blows my mind that obs is free
Jan 7, 2021 4:10 PM - TomRannd: such a great program, for free
Jan 7, 2021 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think xsplit has a paid option
Jan 7, 2021 4:17 PM - TomRannd: do they? huh
Jan 7, 2021 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: OBS mostly exists thanks to donations
Jan 7, 2021 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC they have a patreon or something with a fair few subscribers
Jan 7, 2021 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am gonna try it lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a 1080P webcam and am playing with it lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The software it came with was pathetic lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:49 PM - TomRannd: how much was that?
Jan 7, 2021 4:49 PM - TomRannd: i've been looking for a good one
Jan 7, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was like 40 bucks on Amazon I think?
Jan 7, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Decent quality and OBS works great with it, exactly what I wanted lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08931JJLV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jan 7, 2021 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh 54 dollars lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: er 55 lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just want to record some basic crap and have a basic web cam so it works for what I wanted lol
Jan 7, 2021 4:58 PM - DinohScene: amcap?
Jan 7, 2021 5:00 PM - TomRannd: that's not bad, i might invest 
Jan 7, 2021 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh yeah how did you know? lol
Jan 7, 2021 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OBS is going to work fine for what I am doing though, perfect in fact.
Jan 7, 2021 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Today it's doing security cam work... lol
Jan 7, 2021 5:25 PM - DinohScene: amcap is what I used to quickly test capture cards and webcams back in the day haha
Jan 7, 2021 5:49 PM - a32bitmint: so out of nowhere I randomly decided to look at the REALLY old GBATemp articles and man I love every bit of them lmao
Jan 7, 2021 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you find the DS/GBA scene release threads?
Jan 7, 2021 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: some good ones in there
Jan 7, 2021 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: we had fun making jokes off all the meme games
Jan 7, 2021 6:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: cory in the house, bratz, barbie, catz, dogz, so many horse/pony games
Jan 7, 2021 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: bee movie game
Jan 7, 2021 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: shrek
Jan 7, 2021 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbies Pimp Simulator
Jan 7, 2021 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's sort of like Nintendogs only gritty and more adult oriented....
Jan 7, 2021 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Barbie is trying to hold out on you, do you want to use pimp hand?"
Jan 7, 2021 7:03 PM - a32bitmint: i mainly looked at the wii ones
Jan 7, 2021 7:03 PM - a32bitmint: there was a thread of people saying how bad the name "wii" was lmao
Jan 7, 2021 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish they had called it the Revolution
Jan 7, 2021 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably would have sold another 10 million units
Jan 7, 2021 7:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: *Nintendo busts down Psi's door* Wii would like to kick your ass
Jan 7, 2021 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 7, 2021 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought a new lamp today, has a USB charging port in the base of it I didn't see at the store, that's kinda cool.
Jan 7, 2021 7:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wouldn't mind if all my lamps had that...
Jan 7, 2021 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably shit if it's cheapo tbh lol
Jan 7, 2021 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My nightstand has a built in 2 port USB hub
Jan 7, 2021 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and it outputs a measly 5v 900ma lol
Jan 7, 2021 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then broke after like a month
Jan 7, 2021 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol so you have to plug in your nightstand?
Jan 7, 2021 7:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean a lamp you already need to plug in so...
Jan 7, 2021 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: per port i hope tom?
Jan 7, 2021 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's kinda fine if it's per port, saves your phone battery from wear when you'll be charging it overnight anyway
Jan 7, 2021 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just needs to be fully charged when you wake up
Jan 7, 2021 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No actually, if you plugged something else in at the same time it'd cut the amps in half lol
Jan 7, 2021 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: that might not even be able to charge the phone lol
Jan 7, 2021 9:36 PM - kenenthk: Swear I hate thursdays seems like thats the only day when companies return my calls woke up to 5 missed calls
Jan 7, 2021 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: my phone charges fine at 1A if im not using it but at 500mA it barely charges
Jan 7, 2021 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My phone charges at 3a now 
Jan 7, 2021 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 7, 2021 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know what setting you go under in android to refresh sim service these speeds are god awful slow lol
Jan 7, 2021 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just search reset network or whatever
Jan 7, 2021 11:00 PM - kenenthk: I'm getting an entire 0.02 mbps with extra lag 
Jan 8, 2021 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: still 4 times as fast as the fastest dialup
Jan 8, 2021 1:05 AM - kenenthk: It somehow was so bad it managed to send 3 pms
Jan 8, 2021 1:08 AM - kenenthk: I like how their netword domain is fast.tmobile.com fast my ass
Jan 8, 2021 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: wut? On what planet is 20kbps 4 times faster than 56kbps?
Jan 8, 2021 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 8, 2021 1:10 AM - kenenthk: This was my favorite part calling customer service: "Well do you have another phone to test it on it could be the phones fault!." No I don't have another phone. "Then how can we test it?"
Jan 8, 2021 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We swapped to Verizon recently
Jan 8, 2021 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is...ok, I suppose
Jan 8, 2021 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I get "5G", but it's like...50mbps 5G 
Jan 8, 2021 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Certainly better than potato Sprint though
Jan 8, 2021 1:15 AM - kenenthk: I tried Qlink wireless because I qualified for their free phone shit I was on visible which was like the fastest service I've had here but they were free so I was like okay I'll try it
Jan 8, 2021 1:16 AM - kenenthk: I averaged 16mbps with visible but I'm not complaining over free just I should be getting more then 0.02mbps
Jan 8, 2021 1:17 AM - kenenthk: Which was impressive considering I live in a rural area or whatever its called


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 9, 2021)

Jan 8, 2021 8:29 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck that service I'd rather pay the 40 bucks a month and get a steady 35mbps
Jan 8, 2021 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: oh
Jan 8, 2021 10:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can't math
Jan 8, 2021 10:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/01/07/elon-musk-is-now-the-richest-person-in-the-world-passing-jeff-bezos-.html
Jan 8, 2021 11:01 AM - Veho: Melon Husk.
Jan 8, 2021 11:08 AM - kenenthk: The worlds richist man with a robotic dick. Manufactured by Tesla, may cause crashes.
Jan 8, 2021 11:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: self driving vibrating robotic dicks when?
Jan 8, 2021 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Just kidding it's actually cyberpunk DLC may not work right.
Jan 8, 2021 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Though CDP may manufacture one, It may arrive buggy.
Jan 8, 2021 11:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Iuf1IiU.png
Jan 8, 2021 1:41 PM - kenenthk: That was werid Facebook randomly uninstalled
Jan 8, 2021 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: ark randomly uninstalled from steam last week
Jan 8, 2021 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: files were still there but i couldnt reinstall, not enough free space
Jan 8, 2021 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: uninstalling facebook is not a great loss
Jan 8, 2021 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: its shit anyway
Jan 8, 2021 1:51 PM - kenenthk: It still good for helping me stalk women that have fucked me over
Jan 8, 2021 3:04 PM - 1B51004: i  just found out about this
Jan 8, 2021 3:04 PM - 1B51004: huh
Jan 8, 2021 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Congrats you found the 9th layer of hell
Jan 8, 2021 3:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp like 3600 dollars and all the bushes and trees will be gone from my yard lol
Jan 8, 2021 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jan 8, 2021 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but bushes and trees are nice
Jan 8, 2021 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not huge trees so big when you look out the window all you see is tree but bushes dont hurt anyone
Jan 8, 2021 3:29 PM - kenenthk: 3600? Fire is free
Jan 8, 2021 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: burn down your house for free, good deal
Jan 8, 2021 3:31 PM - kenenthk: He got home owners insurance
Jan 8, 2021 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: insurance doesn't cover arson
Jan 8, 2021 3:36 PM - kenenthk: He kbows enough women to point blame
Jan 8, 2021 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10310140/?ref_=adv_li_tt
Jan 8, 2021 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: this sounds kinda good
Jan 8, 2021 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Jesus fuck this grocery delivery lady took 2 hours to shop like 35 whole things, and managed to make a 10 minute drive from the store to my house take almost an hour
Jan 8, 2021 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So ice cream was soup? Lol
Jan 8, 2021 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 8, 2021 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She took some extra time to put some work in on the sausage?
Jan 8, 2021 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://247sports.com/college/north-carolina/Board/102717/Contents/Woman-Arrested-For-Masterbating-with-Jimmy-Dean-Sausage-72084800/
Jan 8, 2021 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Did you tip
Jan 8, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course not, she was an hour and a half late ;O;
Jan 8, 2021 5:00 PM - kenenthk: 
Jan 8, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/3882860/waitress-caught-putting-hot-dog-up-her-vagina-before-apparently-serving-it-to-customer/amp/
Jan 8, 2021 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol depending on the waitress I might tip more....
Jan 8, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: I made a guy drive 15 miles to the store once
Jan 8, 2021 5:17 PM - kenenthk: Hold the sauerkraut on that dog
Jan 8, 2021 5:28 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/07/us/capitol-riots-people-fired-jobs-trnd/index.html
Jan 8, 2021 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This hotdog tastes kinda fishy....
Jan 8, 2021 5:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YPkARUN.jpg
Jan 8, 2021 5:44 PM - kenenthk: Thats not the tarter sauce i wanted
Jan 8, 2021 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Meanwhile my doctors 10 minutes late and I'm doozung off
Jan 8, 2021 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom you would like this one. if you have not already seen it lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-v6kyEDCNo
Jan 8, 2021 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah saw this morning lol
Jan 8, 2021 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if that TFT LCD replacement thing goes to production though, cuz passive matrix = cancerl ol
Jan 8, 2021 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He doesn't mention how much... just expensive lol
Jan 8, 2021 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that screen is horrible
Jan 8, 2021 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh1vNDcXZbA
Jan 8, 2021 7:32 PM - kenenthk: Well doctor said I wasn't mental, stupid yes, mental no smart doctor
Jan 8, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LotL9B7
Jan 8, 2021 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GScj89s Thats like 5 pounds of shit in a 1 pound bag lol
Jan 8, 2021 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: did he say "stupid yes"?
Jan 8, 2021 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: ow. she must be great in bed though
Jan 8, 2021 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: wow can i be a lesbian witch too?
Jan 8, 2021 8:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 8, 2021 8:51 PM - kenenthk: https://www.sup3r5.com/store/p/retro-inspired-playstation-5-console
Jan 8, 2021 8:54 PM - kenenthk: The retro inspired conversion process requires a complete disassembly of the DualSense controller. This will void the DualSense hardware warranty provided from Sony.  < Yeah lets buy a brand new console to void the warranty
Jan 8, 2021 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt10310140/?ref_=adv_li_tt Psi i feel like you would like this
Jan 8, 2021 10:54 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/07/europe/denmark-john-dillermand-controversy-scli-intl/index.html
Jan 9, 2021 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye, that movie sounds like an instant Christmas classic!!!
Jan 9, 2021 12:09 AM - kenenthk: Cool might've sold my psp
Jan 9, 2021 2:24 AM - Bajortski: Sad bro
Jan 9, 2021 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PSPPSP here kitty kitty! Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 10, 2021)

Jan 9, 2021 4:37 AM - Chary: Lol
Jan 9, 2021 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Xvv35znIifU
Jan 9, 2021 6:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: indeed Psi lol
Jan 9, 2021 6:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is the new Scrooged / spirit of christmas past thng
Jan 9, 2021 6:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: thing
Jan 9, 2021 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm pretty sure that plot is mostly copied as is from a futurama episode
Jan 9, 2021 7:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, cats are not portable consoles. 
Jan 9, 2021 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 9, 2021 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic maybe if you shove real hard on the UMD disk? I bet the kitty will get real interactive
Jan 9, 2021 10:45 AM - kenenthk: Fucking hate ear infucktions
Jan 9, 2021 10:45 AM - kenenthk: Cats are portable Asian meals
Jan 9, 2021 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Really dont want to go to the er but shit hurts
Jan 9, 2021 11:45 AM - danyaalsajid: hi 
Jan 9, 2021 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Goodbye
Jan 9, 2021 12:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.rollingstone.com/product-recommendations/electronics/vizio-50-inch-4k-tv-deal-walmart-1111824/amp/
Jan 9, 2021 4:26 PM - Veho: That's a lot of inches.
Jan 9, 2021 5:05 PM - ibby: hi im new to this how do you download wii games it wont let me?
Jan 9, 2021 5:07 PM - DinohScene: by buying physical copies, piracy is bad and GBAtemp won't help you pirate
Jan 9, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: 
Jan 9, 2021 5:18 PM - Flame: 
Jan 9, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now now Dinoh, that's not how you pirate!
Jan 9, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You gotta get a boat
Jan 9, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some guns
Jan 9, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you sail around the seas and steal stuff from rich people's yachts
Jan 9, 2021 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 9, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: Blunderbus and cutlass.
Jan 9, 2021 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course, you need to sing shanties all the live long day
Jan 9, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: Whiskey in the jar-o.
Jan 9, 2021 5:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Scimitar are better. 
Jan 9, 2021 5:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: And a bottle of captain morgan 
Jan 9, 2021 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: I can't stand Captain Morgan anymore
Jan 9, 2021 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Used to mix it with everything, coke, Fanta, OJ, even chocolate milk (for a poor man's bailey's)
Jan 9, 2021 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: until I drank a bit too much one night and got really sick and that ruined it for me
Jan 9, 2021 5:58 PM - Veho: Ah yes, everyone has that one booze that they don't like any more.
Jan 9, 2021 5:58 PM - Veho: The one that got away. Through every orifice.
Jan 9, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: For most people it's some fruit flavored monstrosity.
Jan 9, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: And now for something completely different:
Jan 9, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BO3V11c.jpg
Jan 9, 2021 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Was there a point to that post? Where's the punchline? Or was it just supposed to be depressing?
Jan 9, 2021 6:51 PM - Veho: A text doesn't have to have one singular punchline to be humorous.
Jan 9, 2021 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can't stand Hot & Sweet anymore either. It's like liquid salty licorice, cloyingly sweet, I love salty licorice though
Jan 9, 2021 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I got served some bad moonshine and had the idea to try covering up the taste of lacquer by mixing it with hot & sweet, it didn't work
Jan 9, 2021 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just had me puking outside a bar a couple hours later, got kicked out
Jan 9, 2021 7:40 PM - Veho: Red wine is the only booze that reliably makes me puke if I overdo it.
Jan 9, 2021 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: I wasn't even that drunk
Jan 9, 2021 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Oh yeah red wine makes me puke bad
Jan 9, 2021 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Can't have more than a glass, it's the taste i never liked
Jan 9, 2021 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: But I don't really like white wine either, after my excessive drinking of homebrew wine for a couple years, which tasted so bad, like half the white wine I try gives me associations to that, just tastes super cheap
Jan 9, 2021 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tastes like it smells after it's been through my stomach once and come back up again
Jan 9, 2021 7:55 PM - Veho: Ugh.
Jan 9, 2021 8:02 PM - TomRannd: try cheap strawberry wine
Jan 9, 2021 8:02 PM - TomRannd: super good i swear
Jan 9, 2021 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Moscato wine is OK
Jan 9, 2021 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Wtf is strawberry wine?
Jan 9, 2021 8:24 PM - TomRannd: well first off it's a song but i was talking about the actual drink.
Jan 9, 2021 8:25 PM - TomRannd: it's something my grandma made me one day and it tasted like the smell of peptobismol
Jan 9, 2021 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I checked, they have 1 type of strawberry wine here, it's low ABV and probably way too sweet, I don't like sweet wine, and low ABV it's like I'm drinking alcohol free fruit punch/cordiam
Jan 9, 2021 8:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Cordial
Jan 9, 2021 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: I buy wine to get drunk on the cheap, 8% is too low
Jan 9, 2021 8:29 PM - TomRannd: i agree. 14% or nothing
Jan 9, 2021 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Ig you want sweet shit go with Boonesfarm
Jan 9, 2021 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 14% hardly exists
Jan 9, 2021 10:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: and probably best for me to stick with 11-12% if i have a box of 13% i just get way too drunk
Jan 9, 2021 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just drink everclear its like 98% or something
Jan 9, 2021 11:17 PM - TomRannd: everclear kills me lol
Jan 9, 2021 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't get anything above 60%
Jan 9, 2021 11:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i've had some supposedly 96% or 97% moonshine i couldn't drink that stuff pure. but heavily diluted it's fine
Jan 10, 2021 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BejQuI3lH9M
Jan 10, 2021 2:17 AM - Bajortski: Tom bombadillo!!!! BRO!!!
Jan 10, 2021 2:17 AM - Bajortski: LOTR
Jan 10, 2021 3:33 AM - Memoir: Ya'll talking cheap wine to get drunk... Black velvet or smirnoff is dirt cheap...


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 11, 2021)

Jan 10, 2021 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wolf Vodka so cheap lol
Jan 10, 2021 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ZS78FJiL5l8
Jan 10, 2021 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Bacardi is also cheap and does the job
Jan 10, 2021 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like expensive booze but since diabeetus I can no longer booze
Jan 10, 2021 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Well if you ever feel like offing yourself at least you have easier options
Jan 10, 2021 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol true
Jan 10, 2021 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Don't wanna see headlines of Man dead from one Big mac bite Psi
Jan 10, 2021 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Florida man can't die
Jan 10, 2021 6:08 AM - kenenthk: Flordia man found dead in suger factory
Jan 10, 2021 6:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 10, 2021 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LkvbB5yTwJA
Jan 10, 2021 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Offing yourself probably does deel better then ear infections I cant tell which is worse
Jan 10, 2021 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In extreme cases of pain people have been known to kill themselves
Jan 10, 2021 7:02 AM - kenenthk: Glad we live in times where you can video chat a doctor at 12am
Jan 10, 2021 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Seems like I get one every time theres a change in weather temperature
Jan 10, 2021 7:05 AM - kenenthk: But now I have to wait until monday to get prescriptions cause sunday
Jan 10, 2021 8:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NazwHBF.jpg
Jan 10, 2021 8:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/K935-2bgXE0
Jan 10, 2021 12:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can booze on diabeetus Psi
Jan 10, 2021 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: you need more insulin to compensate, and you need to eat at the end to prevent too low blood sugar when suddenly you have way too much insulin in your system since your blood sugar is no longer increasing
Jan 10, 2021 1:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sounds pretty sketchy lol
Jan 10, 2021 1:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xlHVgdq.jpg
Jan 10, 2021 1:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but what if the stripper comes home with you and wants a relationship? lol
Jan 10, 2021 1:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh the good old days lol
Jan 10, 2021 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah its pretty simple really, its the same as with anything, keep your insulin levels in check and you won't have any negative effects
Jan 10, 2021 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not much of a drinker even before I was diabetic so giving it up completely was kind of easy for me lol
Jan 10, 2021 1:28 PM - Veho: "Keep your insulin levels in check" is very much easier said than done.
Jan 10, 2021 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it means measure often
Jan 10, 2021 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: you get a feel for it
Jan 10, 2021 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have diabetic friends
Jan 10, 2021 3:33 PM - Veho: I have diabetic family members. Measuring a lot is part of it, but the other part is being very careful about what you eat.
Jan 10, 2021 3:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwOp3ZUEZHY 
Jan 10, 2021 5:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: technically there is no reason you can't eat anything you want as long as you keep your insulin in check, doctors obviously don't recommend that since they want to minimize how much insulin you need and minimize the wild swings in blood sugar levels
Jan 10, 2021 5:13 PM - Veho: You want to avoid anything that causes glucose spikes or dips, and insulin injections are not as fine or as rapid as a healthy body's insulin response.
Jan 10, 2021 5:14 PM - Veho: The reason you can't eat anything you want is it can cause a huge sugar spike that you won't be able to regulate.
Jan 10, 2021 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: also doctors want people to eat healthy
Jan 10, 2021 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is nothing more rapid than injecting straight into your blood stream
Jan 10, 2021 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that makes no sense
Jan 10, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: It's time release though, How often do you take insulin shots?
Jan 10, 2021 5:17 PM - Veho: The drug is engineered to be released slowly throughout the day, otherwise you'd get an insulin spike which is even worse.
Jan 10, 2021 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's fast insulin and slow insulin
Jan 10, 2021 5:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: different types
Jan 10, 2021 5:18 PM - Veho: Yeah and people don't keep both and then mix and match.
Jan 10, 2021 5:18 PM - Veho: Also you don't inject insulin into your bloodstream.
Jan 10, 2021 5:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know people who have both
Jan 10, 2021 5:18 PM - Veho: The injections are subcutaneous.
Jan 10, 2021 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe not, i'm not sure on that
Jan 10, 2021 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: both my friends with diabetes drink alcohol and they are doing fine
Jan 10, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: There are types of diabetes too.
Jan 10, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: And varying severities.
Jan 10, 2021 5:20 PM - TomRannd: i'm afraid i may have diabetes 
Jan 10, 2021 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not the type that old people get
Jan 10, 2021 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: whichever one that is
Jan 10, 2021 5:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: why tom?
Jan 10, 2021 5:21 PM - Veho: Old people diabetes is a third type altogehter.
Jan 10, 2021 5:21 PM - TomRannd: i just have, like a lot of the symptoms. i was bored one day and decided to look into that stuff, and just saw a lot of things i have :/
Jan 10, 2021 5:21 PM - Veho: Tom, if you think you might have it, go get tested.
Jan 10, 2021 5:22 PM - TomRannd: it's nothing i'm super worried about. chances are i'm fine but insecurities as a male overpower me i guess lol
Jan 10, 2021 5:22 PM - Veho: It's dangerous to ignore it.
Jan 10, 2021 5:22 PM - TomRannd: yeah i will when i'm able and free
Jan 10, 2021 5:22 PM - Veho: Get tested just to be sure.
Jan 10, 2021 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like my blood sugar is pretty in control right now, need to order another test machine I can't find my chinese one 
Jan 10, 2021 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah Veho you do get a pretty good feel for it. Like paying attention to the symptoms is a reasonable way.
Jan 10, 2021 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/AUVON-Lancets-High-Tech-Diabetes-Required/dp/B081ZY1LHV/ref=sr_1_8?crid=1P2ROL6T4X0G5&dchild=1&keywords=blood+sugar+test+kit&qid=1610305292&sprefix=blood+sugar%2Caps%2C180&sr=8-8
Jan 10, 2021 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ordered this one lol
Jan 10, 2021 7:18 PM - kenenthk: I know I need to start taking care of my health my bpm was 150
Jan 10, 2021 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yikes thats a lot too high lol
Jan 10, 2021 7:34 PM - Veho: Was that a resting BPM?
Jan 10, 2021 7:36 PM - kenenthk: No idea but test results show an over active thyroid whatever that means
Jan 10, 2021 7:38 PM - Veho: Oooh, that can be nasty.
Jan 10, 2021 7:40 PM - kenenthk: Standard results are like 0.35-5 mines was almost 7% but they say its not a concern
Jan 10, 2021 7:45 PM - kenenthk: So basically I'm becoming a woman
Jan 10, 2021 7:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you get tits yet?
Jan 10, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Yeah uremums ;O
Jan 10, 2021 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you could do better than that
Jan 10, 2021 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not much to spea of
Jan 10, 2021 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: speak
Jan 10, 2021 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: one of them is fake
Jan 10, 2021 7:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: and doesn't match the other one
Jan 10, 2021 7:55 PM - kenenthk: How do you know its fake
Jan 10, 2021 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: because she had it removed
Jan 10, 2021 8:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi don't you get something from the doctor?
Jan 10, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Cancer?
Jan 10, 2021 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I get metformin and lisinipro and I buy insulin at Walmart
Jan 10, 2021 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That combination runs me about 200 bucks for 3 months The Dr visit and labs every 90 days runs like 250ish
Jan 10, 2021 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So 1800 a year?
Jan 10, 2021 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not too bad, but I do a lot of like vitamins and supplements so there is that too lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I change jobs here soon will be like 80 dollars a month for kick ass insurance so that will drop all that down to like 960?
Jan 10, 2021 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Taking a small temporary pay cut though... the company I am switching too does raises every so often though so after like 1 year I will probably be making more money.
Jan 10, 2021 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also getting the better insulin stuff on that insurance where I only have to take it once a day instead of twice as I do now. (but the difference is the good stuff is 700 bucks a month and the Walmart stuff is 25 a month....)
Jan 10, 2021 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So for now 2 times a day and a pain in the butt saves me like soooo much money.
Jan 10, 2021 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't believe how much money I am saving right now though.... Wives be expensive yo.
Jan 10, 2021 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Starting to think hookers really are the cheaper option lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h8Rxb-9snJQ?t=51
Jan 10, 2021 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Idk look up STD treatment costs compared to hookers
Jan 10, 2021 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: insulin once a day doesn't give you much control
Jan 10, 2021 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't it before every meal?
Jan 10, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Dr.Jd in the house
Jan 10, 2021 8:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye they have this stuff it's a long lasting insulin not sure how but just once every 24 hours
Jan 10, 2021 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.lantus.com/
Jan 10, 2021 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: expensive as fuck though lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Murica you wanna live, give us money
Jan 10, 2021 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now I do the humalin N stuff 2 times a day lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk I thought I was gonna die when they prescribed that and I was at the drive through and the lady said "That will be 870 dollars!" lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Noped out of that went home and found out you can just buy insulin over the counter at Walmart for 25 bucks for a vile
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: vial even lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: No better place to die then a pharmacy
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol all the good drugs
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could start selling vicodin my wife has like 800 pills here lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: May as well raid the back find the weed first
Jan 10, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She never took the stuff
Jan 10, 2021 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the "medical" weed is like just barely a step up over ditch weed?
Jan 10, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: I'll love you if you throw in a few with that cpu box 
Jan 10, 2021 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would kenenthk but that would make me soooo paranoid lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Its not drugs its a cpu component
Jan 10, 2021 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: BTW thank you adding that to my todo list now
Jan 10, 2021 8:30 PM - kenenthk: It helps cool it down
Jan 10, 2021 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I'll hopefully have enough from my w2 to upgrade over the 6 months I was able to work this year
Jan 10, 2021 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like this giant list of stuff I have to do, some of it I have to do on Monday... I get out of work at 7AM so I think I can get a good chunk of it done before I sleep
Jan 10, 2021 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: yeah but you don't need the same amount of insulin throughout the day
Jan 10, 2021 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna take your CPU with me and try to ship it in the morning
Jan 10, 2021 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: you need more for meals
Jan 10, 2021 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: I think the "medical" weed is like just barely a step up over ditch weed? <- but its cheap
Jan 10, 2021 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know how it works Jdbye but that Lantis stuff everyone swears by it.
Jan 10, 2021 8:32 PM - kenenthk: If you have any cooling blocks that'll help
Jan 10, 2021 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't find any of those kenenthk  besides the stock cooler really does suck, you can get better for like 20 bucks on aliexpress
Jan 10, 2021 8:32 PM - kenenthk: I may just do a shitty microatx build and throw it in there
Jan 10, 2021 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ask Tom he just has a 3600 and it ran hot with the stock cooler
Jan 10, 2021 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably threw them away.... I don't tend to keep crappy parts lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Probably just invest in a liquid cooler then
Jan 10, 2021 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They make some decent AIO's these days
Jan 10, 2021 8:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: stock cooler for what?
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least the fan lasts longer than those cheapo chinese ones
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2700X
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't that have the wraith cooler?
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Am4 socket right
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's supposed to be decent
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wraith prism but they suck lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah AM4
Jan 10, 2021 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Tom is right about everything you do not question his ability to know everything 
Jan 10, 2021 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean don't get me wrong the stock AMD cooler IS better than like Intel's block of aluminum but it's not so much better that even a cheap chinese cooler will beat them
Jan 10, 2021 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The stock cooler is fine so long as you don't go OCing and pushing it super hard
Jan 10, 2021 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's good enough for stock speeds
Jan 10, 2021 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087CCGS56/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Cu2-FbFCNQ6XZ this should do well
Jan 10, 2021 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't bother with an AIO either, they're not going to be any better than an air cooler 99% of the time
Jan 10, 2021 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Much better to just buy a cheapo air cooler
Jan 10, 2021 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would recommend this cooler though https://www.amazon.com/Mugen-Rev-CPU-Cooler-Support/dp/B06ZYB8K77?ref_=ast_sto_dp
Jan 10, 2021 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have it in my media center PC in the living room and it's silent and cooling is fantastic
Jan 10, 2021 8:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H25DYM3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_aw2-FbWYGYEQ6 or something like this
Jan 10, 2021 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am even considering getting another one for my main machine
Jan 10, 2021 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 212 evo should be just fine
Jan 10, 2021 8:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean having a cheapy chinese cooler on a 5900X is kinda weird lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use one of the older ones in my rig and temps don't usually stray much above 75c unless I'm also pushing my GPU super hard lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a noctua they're the best
Jan 10, 2021 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't even bother with AIO noctua coolers are better
Jan 10, 2021 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Noctua is also good if you have money to burn
Jan 10, 2021 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: if your case can fit a big air cooler, that is
Jan 10, 2021 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not that expensive
Jan 10, 2021 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: AIO's are good if your trying to run OCed 24/7 with like all cores
Jan 10, 2021 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ? They're like $80-$100 lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But AIO's also have water in them and that scares me that "Oh a leak..." and my system is fried lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty expensive
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For an air cooler, anyways
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: AIOs cost more
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - kenenthk: I'm looking to spend no more then 300 on the upgrade lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No they don't, as evidenced by the shitty one ken posted 
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah they are a bit expensive but they perform right up almost as good as a water loop
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: $80 isn't much when you're already paying lots for a cpu/new pc
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AIO prices have dropped a ton
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can get a 240mm AIO for like $70 these days
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: "shitty one" says it all
Jan 10, 2021 8:40 PM - kenenthk: 600w psu should be enough yeah
Jan 10, 2021 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the 2700X is 105 watts
Jan 10, 2021 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: single 120mm rads are just bad
Jan 10, 2021 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I think with all the boost stuff they can hit like 170?
Jan 10, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: So probably better to go with 700
Jan 10, 2021 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on your GPU ken
Jan 10, 2021 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would see the prices if you catch a good sale you can get solid 850 watt PSU's for about the same price
Jan 10, 2021 8:42 PM - kenenthk: 7900 but I may upgrade to 1070down the road friend offered one for 200
Jan 10, 2021 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: a 120mm noctua is still cheaper, probably cools better, and is definitely more silent
Jan 10, 2021 8:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then like 500w would be fine lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:43 PM - kenenthk: I'll probably go with 700 to be safe if i ever do plan upgrades
Jan 10, 2021 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Looks like even 16gb ddr4 kits are getting cheaper $65
Jan 10, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: I would just use the psu from my old rig but its like 7 years old
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah DDR4 is pretty cheap now
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and 16GB's is plenty for peasants  lol
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i paid like 3 times that
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: RGB tax
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: I'm just having a hard time finding a cheapo microatx case that can fit an ssd and 3 standard hdds
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah memory shortages finally ended a few months ago so DDR4 is cheapo now
Jan 10, 2021 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is nice
Jan 10, 2021 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew HDDs?
Jan 10, 2021 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what double sided tape is for ;O;
Jan 10, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: I have like 1tb worth of "purchased" movies on them 
Jan 10, 2021 8:51 PM - kenenthk: Like all my childhood series are on there I could just get an external bay but more money
Jan 10, 2021 8:54 PM - kenenthk: But if someone could find me a case around 60 to 80 that can fit 3 hdds and an ssd much appreciated
Jan 10, 2021 8:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811853071 < There you go, cheap piece of trash
Jan 10, 2021 8:57 PM - kenenthk: I can spend a little more then that 
Jan 10, 2021 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CUZP0SU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jan 10, 2021 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used this one in my media center PC in the living room
Jan 10, 2021 9:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was nice to build in
Jan 10, 2021 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not too big not too small
Jan 10, 2021 9:11 PM - kenenthk: But glass 
Jan 10, 2021 10:04 PM - Ppot: Hello
Jan 10, 2021 10:09 PM - Ppot: Did they fix pokemon  sword on ryujenx yet is it fast or is it a build please tell thanks  and don't. Send to web site just post build please thanks
Jan 10, 2021 10:13 PM - kenenthk: You'll beed to send me $300 in order to get the fix
Jan 10, 2021 11:11 PM - kenenthk: https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-supercharger-iced-dodge-prius/
Jan 11, 2021 12:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: no, ryujinx is not fast, yuzu is faster afaik


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 12, 2021)

Jan 11, 2021 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Dead box
Jan 11, 2021 7:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sciencealert.com/prehistoric-hell-ant-stuck-in-amber-has-been-biting-its-prey-for-99-million-years/amp
Jan 11, 2021 7:33 AM - kenenthk: I'd crush that amber ant
Jan 11, 2021 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reviewgeek.com/66932/a-playable-psp-remake-of-the-original-tomb-raider-has-been-discovered/amp/
Jan 11, 2021 8:07 AM - kenenthk: Entombed was a pretty decent movie
Jan 11, 2021 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so tired  still have like 4.5 hours before I get home
Jan 11, 2021 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Another .5 hours until I can sleep
Jan 11, 2021 9:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/V-XvSqlb_mc
Jan 11, 2021 2:23 PM - Veho: Either my ass DUMMY THICC and the jiggling of my buttcheeks is making the whole room shake, or we're getting residual tremors all day today. Could be both.
Jan 11, 2021 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 11, 2021 2:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1tvBRrg.mp4
Jan 11, 2021 6:00 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does anyone know if there is a sd adapter for the vita?
Jan 11, 2021 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you've been on the forum for how long and you don't know about vita2sd?
Jan 11, 2021 6:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nope 
Jan 11, 2021 6:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Does it replace the expensive MC slot with cheap SD? 
Jan 11, 2021 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the SD2Vita goes into the game card slot
Jan 11, 2021 6:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not physically possible to create an adapter for the memory card slot, it's simply too small to implement the hardware needed to fit a MSD in, so the gamecard slot (and 3G adapter, if you have a 3g Vita) are the only ways to get micro sd cards working.
Jan 11, 2021 6:53 PM - Veho: Couldn't they have made something that plugs into the card slot but leads to some externale hardware? The PSP had something like that to fake the Memory Stick.
Jan 11, 2021 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but that's inconvenient
Jan 11, 2021 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whereas at least you can just rip or "acquire" whatever games you want so you don't need to use the gamecard slot ever lol
Jan 11, 2021 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: N NO GURMZ HUEUEUEUE
Jan 11, 2021 6:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 3G? As in the sim card thing for phone use? My vita has that. 
Jan 11, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll need to take the Vita apart in order to replace the module
Jan 11, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And find someone who sells them, because very few people do
Jan 11, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://spheresolid.com/ < AFAIK this is the only shop that really does
Jan 11, 2021 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also on aliexpress
Jan 11, 2021 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, no one sells them on Aliexpress
Jan 11, 2021 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just the gamecard adapter lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001967276661.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5d3c41a4uiIjnW&algo_pvid=1d865863-19ba-4dbd-8bd4-a824b37d4406&algo_expid=1d865863-19ba-4dbd-8bd4-a824b37d4406-0&btsid=0b0a556e16103918487933006e956e&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
Jan 11, 2021 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh it is different lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:05 PM - Flame: they did in the past aliexpress one's were trash tho
Jan 11, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a while you couldn't even get a PSVSD at all lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:05 PM - Flame: yeah true tom.
Jan 11, 2021 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yifanlu made a batch or two, then left the schematics up for whoever...and then the SD2Vita released basically the same time and everyone got that cuz you don't have to take your Vita apart
Jan 11, 2021 7:06 PM - Flame: i had to look for months
Jan 11, 2021 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: /nobody really bought the 3G one lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:06 PM - Flame: 3G one is the best. leaves space for real carts.
Jan 11, 2021 7:06 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jan 11, 2021 7:07 PM - Flame: like that any one cares for real carts
Jan 11, 2021 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What carts? VERTER NU GUMZ
Jan 11, 2021 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what pkgj is for ;O;
Jan 11, 2021 7:09 PM - Flame: vita the best legacy console.
Jan 11, 2021 7:09 PM - Flame: F U Wii U
Jan 11, 2021 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, my phone is a better legacy console ;O;
Jan 11, 2021 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Iirc they charged dumb ass prices for the 3g also like 40 a gig
Jan 11, 2021 7:11 PM - Flame: ken we talking about vita 3g
Jan 11, 2021 7:12 PM - Flame: not mobile network
Jan 11, 2021 7:12 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jan 11, 2021 7:12 PM - kenenthk: Yeah thats what I'm  talking about they made you pay extra by the gig iirc
Jan 11, 2021 7:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember at one point the 3G ones where cheaper because no one wanted them lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:13 PM - kenenthk: To use the 3g
Jan 11, 2021 7:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Do I need to solder anything with that SD adapter? Cause I don''t know how to do that 
Jan 11, 2021 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't believe my wife used to use paying bills as some sort of big deal.... Paid some of them up for the next 3 months and set up autopay on most... lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The 3g one? No, just take apart the Vita, replace the 3G module with the PSVSD, and then put it back together
Jan 11, 2021 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then use homebrew stuff to set it up as main storage
Jan 11, 2021 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just buy an RG350 or something lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:15 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HHHHMMMM... Sounding good 
Jan 11, 2021 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But phone + Controller is best <3 lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:15 PM - kenenthk: https://blog.playstation.com/2012/02/23/ps-vita-your-3g-questions-answered/
Jan 11, 2021 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I'll get a controller thing for my Z Fold 2, then I can finally enjoy GC and Wii games on the go ;O;
Jan 11, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: $199.99 for 800MB in over 100 select countries*
Jan 11, 2021 7:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want a emulator machine. I want to play my vita games I paid for, but can't install cause file sizes and vita card expensive 
Jan 11, 2021 7:17 PM - Flame: *wink* *wink* SAK we all want to play vita games we paid for
Jan 11, 2021 7:19 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But if I'm using homebrew, might as well do it on my vita tv.
Jan 11, 2021 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I recommend a Xbox One controller they work great 
Jan 11, 2021 7:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm hoping for a review unit of one of those shitty iPega things lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://ipega.hk/gamehandle/53-196.html < Like this or something lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd use one of those clips that puts the screen above the controller, it'd probably make it uncomfortable to hold since it'd be so top heavy
Jan 11, 2021 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah go with the telescoping side mounted deal
Jan 11, 2021 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But man, I'm still impressed how Wii games and stuff run on this lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I think my phone tops out at Dreamcast
Jan 11, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day shitty chinese phones will have the Snapdragon 865+ lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:32 PM - kenenthk: I'm hoping retroarch will one day run ps2 games on shield
Jan 11, 2021 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably not, Tegra X1 is too old
Jan 11, 2021 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just not fast enough
Jan 11, 2021 7:33 PM - kenenthk: Playing ps2 games on phones would be pretty cool also
Jan 11, 2021 7:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV 2 should do PS2... Lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So gonna be a first day buy
Jan 11, 2021 7:35 PM - kenenthk: I mean at this point you can find decent condition ps3s for $50 that you can just throw ps2 isos on
Jan 11, 2021 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I already have a hacked PS3 lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming Nvidia ever uses new hardware lol
Jan 11, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just keep refreshing the X1 until eventually 8k becomes standard
Jan 11, 2021 7:36 PM - kenenthk: Yeah there wouldn't be much of a point just to buy a shield 2 only for ps2 games imo
Jan 11, 2021 7:37 PM - kenenthk: Imagine a shield 2 with 1080 gpu built into that bitch
Jan 11, 2021 7:38 PM - kenenthk: Buy our $1,000 accessorie to run external gpus on your shield 2 
Jan 11, 2021 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew 1080
Jan 11, 2021 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, 5 years ago?
Jan 11, 2021 7:44 PM - kenenthk: I wish I was happier then
Jan 11, 2021 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about getting a new Shield TV
Jan 11, 2021 8:12 PM - kenenthk: Get the dildo shield
Jan 11, 2021 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no the Pro one
Jan 11, 2021 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stick my old one in the living room
Jan 11, 2021 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Throw away my Apple TV 4K thing
Jan 11, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll take your shitty Apple TV ;O;
Jan 11, 2021 8:20 PM - kenenthk: I have a 1st gen apple tv with no remote you can have
Jan 11, 2021 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If you want it Tom do a review lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have to send Kens cpu but in the morning
Jan 11, 2021 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Thats what you tell all your whores 
Jan 11, 2021 8:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to figure out dinner....
Jan 11, 2021 8:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My father in law bought us a bunch of frozen stuff from Schwan's lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking pizza or a calzone or something
Jan 11, 2021 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I remember those
Jan 11, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Schwan aint to bad neither is stouffers
Jan 11, 2021 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Haven't seen those since Michigan
Jan 11, 2021 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not like...terrible quality, I suppose for frozen stuff lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But goddamn I was looking at the prices, 100% not worth
Jan 11, 2021 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could probably buy ingredients for all the stuff they sell you twice over at the prices they charge lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yikes
Jan 11, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Stouffers mac n beef is pretty good
Jan 11, 2021 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to get those "Hungry Man" things
Jan 11, 2021 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The salt content is stupid high though
Jan 11, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: I was about to say so nothing but salt
Jan 11, 2021 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Hungry-Man-Roasted-Turkey-Breast-Frozen-Dinner-16-oz/15556207
Jan 11, 2021 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite one 
Jan 11, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: They're new mega bowls or whatever arent bad
Jan 11, 2021 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Nevermind thats banquet
Jan 11, 2021 8:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Banquet-Mega-Bowls-Frozen-Meal-Country-Fried-Chicken-14-Ounce/899977032
Jan 11, 2021 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks good
Jan 11, 2021 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Papa Johns won lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ham and pineapple  and a Philly cheese steak thing should last me like a week lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone at work is "You lost weight..." yeah not eating much and working 24/7 does that lol
Jan 11, 2021 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus I didn't eat for a few days...
Jan 11, 2021 9:00 PM - TheFreshestMint: How do I post a question I can't find anything to make a question post.
Jan 11, 2021 9:01 PM - TheFreshestMint: wait im dumb as hell
Jan 11, 2021 9:13 PM - kenenthk: Work really does put you in shape I stopped working and gained 50 pounds and lose like 80 just from working
Jan 11, 2021 9:14 PM - kenenthk: I weighed in at 266 at the doctors office  I was 200 just a couple years ago
Jan 11, 2021 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Plus the scale I have at home fucks with my brain one day I'm 270 the next I'm 260
Jan 11, 2021 9:25 PM - Veho: That must have been one massive dump.
Jan 11, 2021 9:26 PM - Veho: I'm cultivating a dad bod myself.
Jan 11, 2021 9:26 PM - Veho: (i.e. I'm a fat fuck)
Jan 11, 2021 9:28 PM - Veho: I saw a clip of Chris Pratt from when he was a fat fuck in Parks & Rec, and that's what I look like. Only ugly.
Jan 11, 2021 9:30 PM - Veho: I should start smoking.
Jan 11, 2021 9:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lazGpO8.jpg
Jan 11, 2021 9:36 PM - Veho: Make America Gag Again.
Jan 11, 2021 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd use one of those clips that puts the screen above the controller, it'd probably make it uncomfortable to hold since it'd be so top heavy
Jan 11, 2021 9:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: not bad actually
Jan 11, 2021 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a gamesir t1d
Jan 11, 2021 10:45 PM - kenenthk: No Veho you gotta vape so you dont look old tp the kids now
Jan 11, 2021 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBb3xGgIq8E
Jan 11, 2021 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 600 bucks... I might buy it lol
Jan 11, 2021 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It can run Wii emulation lol
Jan 11, 2021 11:58 PM - kenenthk: No just buy a wii for 20
Jan 11, 2021 11:58 PM - kenenthk: Wanna give me your old phone thats not bricked 
Jan 12, 2021 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Redmi Note 9 Pro is a great phone 
Jan 12, 2021 12:10 AM - kenenthk: I'd like to upgrade soon been on the s8 for like 3 years and its aging
Jan 12, 2021 12:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: bleep bloop boop
Jan 12, 2021 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Stfu
Jan 12, 2021 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/intel-demoes-core-i9-11900k-against-ryzem-9-5900x
Jan 12, 2021 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If true that'll be super impressive
Jan 12, 2021 1:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Coming out of a goddamn 14nm chip still
Jan 12, 2021 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If they undercut AMD's prices, and the rest of the Rocketlake lineup has similar slight scores over Zen 3, Intel might eke back out in the lead of sales
Jan 12, 2021 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...but then this is Intel, so I'm sure it'll still be expensive lol
Jan 12, 2021 1:20 AM - kenenthk: Is there really much of a difference going intel these days real world performance wise
Jan 12, 2021 1:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on what you do. For gaming, until AMDs 5000 series releases a few months ago, Intel was king
Jan 12, 2021 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For productivity, AMD's 3000 stuff was basically on par
Jan 12, 2021 1:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Depending on the kind of workload
Jan 12, 2021 1:25 AM - kenenthk: I do know some intel chips could do hackintosh wonder if its easier to set up these days
Jan 12, 2021 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really
Jan 12, 2021 1:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Best option is to just set it up in a VM these days, so long as you can passthrough a GPU for hardware acceleration
Jan 12, 2021 1:29 AM - kenenthk: Been a while since I toyed with VMs can they run latrwt Macos or no
Jan 12, 2021 1:29 AM - kenenthk: Latest*
Jan 12, 2021 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you want a VM with good performance, you have to use QEMU on Linux
Jan 12, 2021 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows doesn't really support GPU passthrough to VMs, so it's useless to make a VM for Macos on Windows
Jan 12, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: So ubuntu would run it pretty well
Jan 12, 2021 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming you have a spare GPU you can passthrough, sure
Jan 12, 2021 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Which my old 7900 probably couldn't do
Jan 12, 2021 1:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU doesn't decide, it's usually your motherboard and the software
Jan 12, 2021 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it wouldn't matter anyways, your GPU doesn't support the latest MacOS version
Jan 12, 2021 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh wait no, it'd probably work
Jan 12, 2021 1:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Big Sur is the latest, forgot that's what they called it
Jan 12, 2021 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you'd need to have another GPU for the Linux host, you can't use both at the same time
Jan 12, 2021 1:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Both OS's on one GPU* that is
Jan 12, 2021 2:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: For productivity, AMD's 3000 stuff was basically on par <- better*


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 13, 2021)

Jan 12, 2021 7:05 AM - T-hug: https://kotaku.com/japan-exclusive-yakuza-psp-game-gets-fan-translation-1846038309
Jan 12, 2021 7:05 AM - T-hug: Kotaku link GBAtemp a
Jan 12, 2021 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fECbYweDTjA
Jan 12, 2021 7:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cordcuttersnews.com/tcls-new-soundbar-lets-you-wirelessly-connect-to-roku-tvs/
Jan 12, 2021 7:41 AM - kenenthk: YouTube's been adding decent free to movies watch list
Jan 12, 2021 7:43 AM - GanjiMEX: Let me remind you all that people think that Shoujou Ramone deserved an Oscar for "Best Animated Picture"
Jan 12, 2021 7:50 AM - kenenthk: The what
Jan 12, 2021 7:57 AM - GanjiMEX: Look it
Jan 12, 2021 11:13 AM - Veho: Truly Oscar worthy. I cry evri tiem  ;O;
Jan 12, 2021 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 12, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but you also cry about your own self image veho
Jan 12, 2021 11:50 AM - Veho: All the time, yes. What's your point?
Jan 12, 2021 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Hi?
Jan 12, 2021 11:51 AM - Veho: Hello.
Jan 12, 2021 11:52 AM - kenenthk: How are you?
Jan 12, 2021 11:53 AM - Veho: Nervous.
Jan 12, 2021 11:54 AM - kenenthk: That's enough normal conversation for the shitbox
Jan 12, 2021 11:59 AM - Veho: Back to hentai.
Jan 12, 2021 11:59 AM - Veho: How are you, ken?
Jan 12, 2021 12:04 PM - kenenthk: As fuck you as I've ever been
Jan 12, 2021 12:04 PM - Veho: Glad to hear it.
Jan 12, 2021 12:10 PM - kenenthk: I ordered a camera that can let me see wax bs removed from my ear
Jan 12, 2021 12:18 PM - Veho: Not for use in other orifices.
Jan 12, 2021 12:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083QLRKRD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_qUx.FbPR8T5AN
Jan 12, 2021 12:46 PM - kenenthk: I guess you could shove it up assholes also
Jan 12, 2021 12:49 PM - Veho: Why? It's too dark to film in there.
Jan 12, 2021 12:53 PM - kenenthk: The les light is super power
Jan 12, 2021 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Led
Jan 12, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Scoop out all your stuck clumps of shit
Jan 12, 2021 1:00 PM - Veho: I tought that's what the toilet brush was for.
Jan 12, 2021 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: stick it where the sun don't shine
Jan 12, 2021 1:04 PM - Veho: It does now, with perineum sunning.
Jan 12, 2021 1:06 PM - Veho: Google at your own peril.
Jan 12, 2021 1:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z0QdzGf.mp4
Jan 12, 2021 1:06 PM - Veho: SUCCCC
Jan 12, 2021 1:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm not able to talk about personal health care items here am I
Jan 12, 2021 1:09 PM - Veho: How did you let it get so bad that you have to get a fucking laparoscopy camera to unclog your ears, dammit.
Jan 12, 2021 1:09 PM - Veho: Have you tried hydrogen peroxide?
Jan 12, 2021 1:09 PM - kenenthk: They actually recommend against that
Jan 12, 2021 1:10 PM - kenenthk: I also plan to use it once then return it cause amazon 
Jan 12, 2021 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No your doing it wrong your supposed to return a brick lol
Jan 12, 2021 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a bag of sand or something lol
Jan 12, 2021 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would send back a bag of used condoms lool
Jan 12, 2021 1:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/webBxJ1.png
Jan 12, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://thrilldawill.itch.io/ride-wife-life-good
Jan 12, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have fun friends
Jan 12, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GOTY material
Jan 12, 2021 4:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: finished Maniac, that was certainly interesting, not at all the kind of thing i usually watch but well worth it
Jan 12, 2021 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You play as bigfoot and scare people?
Jan 12, 2021 5:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VcPYQqv.mp4
Jan 12, 2021 5:52 PM - Veho: Surfing skeleton samurai is a good concept for a game/show.
Jan 12, 2021 5:53 PM - Veho: Medievil 2: Kyoto.
Jan 12, 2021 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I should try Medivil someday
Jan 12, 2021 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a game I haven't played in forever lol
Jan 12, 2021 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I meant to play the remake on PS4 but never got around to it
Jan 12, 2021 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might have played it for a minute on the PS1
Jan 12, 2021 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Way back in the day lol
Jan 12, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Medievil was like one of the first games I ever played on ps1
Jan 12, 2021 8:21 PM - kenenthk: Then metal gear which lead konami to dissapointing my young adult years
Jan 12, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021/01/a-quick-intel-ces-roundup-new-gaming-laptop-cpus-and-a-glimpse-at-alder-lake/?amp=1
Jan 12, 2021 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For me it was Ace Combat and Tekken
Jan 12, 2021 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But when I got my PS1 my first game I owned was Doom
Jan 12, 2021 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Before buying the PS1 I rented it a few times.
Jan 12, 2021 9:26 PM - kenenthk: I do miss blockbuster which is now an autozone now i feel like calling them asking if i can rent car parts
Jan 12, 2021 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Remember the name!
Jan 12, 2021 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 12, 2021 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Did you ship that cpu yet
Jan 12, 2021 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not yet got tied up in er something
Jan 12, 2021 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hookers and drugs 
Jan 12, 2021 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Should've listened to the condoms are a savior from god theorists
Jan 12, 2021 10:18 PM - kenenthk: https://uploadvr.com/panasonics-vr-glasses-2021/
Jan 12, 2021 11:35 PM - DinohScene: Every time I look at this bloody chat, it's all about sex!
Jan 12, 2021 11:35 PM - DinohScene: I love you shitbox, I truly do <З
Jan 12, 2021 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Yes psi thought he was messed up until I joined
Jan 13, 2021 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 13, 2021 2:05 AM - kenenthk: I pulled out so much ear wax with this thing


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 14, 2021)

Jan 13, 2021 7:52 AM - Lilith Valentine: @Dinoh and ironically most of the time it’s not me talking about sex
Jan 13, 2021 7:53 AM - Lilith Valentine: Despite the fact that I am literally a demon made for sex
Jan 13, 2021 8:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 13, 2021 8:19 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shoutbox turning into sex box
Jan 13, 2021 8:20 AM - DinohScene: Staff chat does it better
Jan 13, 2021 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Temp needs an 18+ board yes
Jan 13, 2021 8:25 AM - kenenthk: Bring back porn.gbatemp!
Jan 13, 2021 8:31 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Py805hYfopw
Jan 13, 2021 10:36 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/R3V86de6m18
Jan 13, 2021 12:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: bring back pie.gbatemp.net too
Jan 13, 2021 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: @Lilith most of the time it's not you talking, though
Jan 13, 2021 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Its not the best idea for a girl to talk about sex in the shitbox
Jan 13, 2021 2:20 PM - Veho: Seriously though, the shitbox regulars don't give a fuck.
Jan 13, 2021 2:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Rdrr1Mr.jpg
Jan 13, 2021 2:31 PM - Veho: Shrooms.
Jan 13, 2021 2:37 PM - kenenthk: People in general don't give a fuck
Jan 13, 2021 2:41 PM - Veho: Nah, have a gir talk about sex in one of the boards and we'd have riots.
Jan 13, 2021 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The first rule of sex club?
Jan 13, 2021 2:46 PM - Veho: Always change condoms between partners?
Jan 13, 2021 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 13, 2021 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: people would be like "how dare you disturb my gaming with this filth"
Jan 13, 2021 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Capitol menopause
Jan 13, 2021 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Impeach the vial witch for saying no
Jan 13, 2021 3:53 PM - kenenthk: https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/news/ps5-playstation-5-controller-dualsense-xbox-series-x-controller/ lol
Jan 13, 2021 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: is the xbox one controller even that much heaper?
Jan 13, 2021 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheaper
Jan 13, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's the Sexbox controller, it's like $10 cheaper or something
Jan 13, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I assume the guy who bought it paid more than MSRP, given that everything PS5 is constantly sold out
Jan 13, 2021 4:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But "comicbook" is a shitty clickbait site so meh
Jan 13, 2021 4:11 PM - kenenthk: I go there just for the clickbait
Jan 13, 2021 5:21 PM - Veho: Clackboot.
Jan 13, 2021 5:42 PM - kenenthk: I might dirreah soon and I have no idea why I haven't been eating much
Jan 13, 2021 5:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/12/health/coronavirus-immunity-future.html
Jan 13, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: "Once everyone is immune it will be less of a problem" DUUUUHHHHHH
Jan 13, 2021 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Sadly I only believe like 60% of america will go out of there way to get the vaccine
Jan 13, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: That's enough to slow the spread to a manageable rate.
Jan 13, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: And restore normality.
Jan 13, 2021 6:07 PM - Veho: ....ha ha no. But slow the spread.
Jan 13, 2021 6:15 PM - kenenthk: Wondrr if they can eventually get it in pill form and have otc drugs for it
Jan 13, 2021 6:16 PM - kenenthk: Tylenol-19
Jan 13, 2021 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: not likely, ever seen any other vaccines in pill form?
Jan 13, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: I mean if its going to get down to flu level there is the flu shot and tylenol well helps woth the flu
Jan 13, 2021 6:57 PM - kenenthk: But who am I to question dr.jds professional opinion
Jan 13, 2021 7:06 PM - Veho: I mean we already have meds that "help" with covid.
Jan 13, 2021 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Yeah vodka
Jan 13, 2021 7:07 PM - Veho: The only difference is that covid causes weird blood clotting which then causes all the nasty stuff, so a more targeted medication could potentially have some blood thinners or something in it.
Jan 13, 2021 7:09 PM - kenenthk: I can see pharmacist releasing otc drugs kill covid a week earlier for only $59.95 with 1 pill a day!
Jan 13, 2021 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: nothing cures the flu though
Jan 13, 2021 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: all those "meds" do nothing
Jan 13, 2021 7:15 PM - kenenthk: It helps you can still get anything with any vaccine
Jan 13, 2021 7:16 PM - Veho: Nothing cures the flu, but some meds reduce the symptoms.
Jan 13, 2021 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ^ That. Things like tylenol and whatever other OTC "flu medicines" don't do anything against the flu virus itself, but they do ease symptoms caused by the flu. Helps regulate temperature and maybe a cough suppressant and a nasal decongestive etc etc
Jan 13, 2021 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's like 10%
Jan 13, 2021 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you still feel like shit
Jan 13, 2021 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: you aren't seriously suggesting that as an alternative to a vaccine?
Jan 13, 2021 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: what about all the possible permanent damage to lungs and heart etc?
Jan 13, 2021 7:22 PM - kenenthk: We don't know what scientists can come up with
Jan 13, 2021 7:24 PM - kenenthk: 5 years from now there could be easier alternatives to help reduce symptoms you never know what they can create for something in the medical field
Jan 13, 2021 7:40 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/us6nf06
Jan 13, 2021 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but treating the symptoms does not actually help
Jan 13, 2021 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: those symptoms come from your immune system response, they're doing nothing to the flu itself
Jan 13, 2021 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: by the time they are actually able to cure common sicknesses, we will have long since eradicated them with vaccines
Jan 13, 2021 7:55 PM - Veho: A whole bunch of people don't get flu shots and just take something for the symptoms if they catch it.
Jan 13, 2021 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but this isn't a flu 
Jan 13, 2021 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: the symptoms aren't the issue
Jan 13, 2021 8:02 PM - Veho: We are talking about the future when the majority is either vaccinated or immune or dead, so the instances are more isolated.
Jan 13, 2021 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Jd doesnt seem to understand scientific improvements
Jan 13, 2021 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Plus believe it ir not there are some people out there that get hysteric around needles and cant tolerate them so thinking of other ways to get drugs into people's bodies are well worth looking into
Jan 13, 2021 8:09 PM - kenenthk: And before you say who its just a needle you really cant speak for e eryones mental state
Jan 13, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: They make those microneedle patches for people who are afraid of needles. I think they will sooner develop a vaccine patch than a pill.
Jan 13, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/06/if-needles-scare-you-new-skin-patch-vaccine-might-be-your-best-bet
Jan 13, 2021 8:12 PM - kenenthk: In speaking of doctors mine just called me and was all like you wanted to talk to me I'm busy inbetween paitents I'm like okay you dick 
Jan 13, 2021 8:25 PM - Veho: https://www.thenophone.com/products/the-nophone
Jan 13, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Is it a phone
Jan 13, 2021 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Kinda reminds me of psis phone whenever he tries to run bootloaders 
Jan 13, 2021 8:34 PM - Veho: "O hai guise I bricked _another_ cheap Chinese phone, new one is in the mail. What's up?"
Jan 13, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: "2 moar ramzes soo nice yay chowmeinz!"
Jan 13, 2021 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Flordia man mobile again!
Jan 13, 2021 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, Dump has been impeached a second time now 
Jan 13, 2021 9:27 PM - Veho: And it means jack shit if they acquit him again.
Jan 13, 2021 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, up to Senate now to convict
Jan 13, 2021 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I doubt will happen lol
Jan 13, 2021 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got too many repubs gobbling his little goblin cock
Jan 13, 2021 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's gonna be like "i'm not crazy! i tell you! i won!" as they are dragging him off to jail
Jan 13, 2021 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can see it in my head
Jan 13, 2021 9:54 PM - kenenthk: I wonfer what they'll try to impeach biden over
Jan 13, 2021 9:55 PM - Veho: Breathing too much.
Jan 13, 2021 10:00 PM - Veho: For not doing enough to stop the spread of COVID.
Jan 13, 2021 10:01 PM - kenenthk: You forgot touching little girls
Jan 13, 2021 10:02 PM - Veho: You mean like Trump at his beauty pageants?
Jan 13, 2021 10:02 PM - Veho: Or on Epstein's island?
Jan 13, 2021 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or his daughters bedroom?
Jan 13, 2021 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 13, 2021 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cbi5fyb41d6ahtz/20210113_220911.jpg?dl=0
Jan 13, 2021 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: my latest purchase
Jan 13, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Mar-a-Lago
Jan 13, 2021 10:05 PM - Veho: Mar-ma-Lade.
Jan 13, 2021 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Murnnnooomaid
Jan 13, 2021 10:07 PM - Veho: MURMAIDER
Jan 13, 2021 10:08 PM - Veho: Hey, if Donnie gets convicted, you guys will have three presidents in one year. Four if Joe kicks it by the end of the year too.
Jan 13, 2021 10:09 PM - kenenthk: We'll also have Madam president the next princess diane
Jan 13, 2021 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Fucking cocksucking doctors my appointment was at 230 and they move it to 430
Jan 13, 2021 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Cocksuk
Jan 13, 2021 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Obe thing I'm glad that rona did was make video appointments more standard I'd be so pissed if I sat in that building for 2 hours right about now
Jan 13, 2021 10:39 PM - Veho: Doctors' appointments over the internet are more practical, but they made prostate exams weird as fuck.
Jan 13, 2021 10:40 PM - Veho: Two words: goatse.
Jan 13, 2021 10:42 PM - kenenthk: They have kits just go into toms dildo dwar attatch a camera bobs your uncle
Jan 13, 2021 10:44 PM - Veho: The cool uncle or the touchy uncle?
Jan 13, 2021 10:44 PM - kenenthk: Which one do you prefer more
Jan 13, 2021 10:45 PM - Veho: If it's going up my butt I think the answer to my question is obvious.
Jan 13, 2021 10:46 PM - kenenthk: The cool one?
Jan 13, 2021 10:52 PM - kenenthk: Cool wHip
Jan 13, 2021 10:58 PM - Foxi4: Joysticks have gone out of fashion, which is a shame - could've made the exam easier
Jan 13, 2021 10:59 PM - kenenthk: You also have those cameras that go inside drainage hoses that always require like 3 other people to stand around for whatever reason
Jan 13, 2021 10:59 PM - Foxi4: That's the foreman, the architect and the actual worker.
Jan 13, 2021 11:00 PM - kenenthk: So the dude that gets paid to watch
Jan 13, 2021 11:01 PM - Foxi4: The third person is most important - he has to stand against the wall to make sure it's well-supported
Jan 13, 2021 11:01 PM - kenenthk: And people say fatmen are useless
Jan 13, 2021 11:01 PM - Foxi4: If not for him, the others might perish if the wall falls.
Jan 13, 2021 11:01 PM - Foxi4: So it is a valuable service?
Jan 13, 2021 11:02 PM - Foxi4: Good, good :V
Jan 13, 2021 11:02 PM - kenenthk: That'll be $4200 for the view
Jan 13, 2021 11:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Fox in the box
Jan 13, 2021 11:03 PM - Foxi4: ....cox in a box, more like :V
Jan 13, 2021 11:13 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: FOXY BOXY 
Jan 13, 2021 11:14 PM - kenenthk: You're making veho jealous
Jan 13, 2021 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Then again veho gets jealous uno winners
Jan 13, 2021 11:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uno bad game 
Jan 13, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Veho is a bad person hes a horrible person once you get to know him
Jan 13, 2021 11:56 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jan 14, 2021 12:03 AM - kenenthk: Send pics
Jan 14, 2021 12:13 AM - kenenthk: I am dissatisfied that there are no pics
Jan 14, 2021 12:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cyberpunk.net/en/news/37298/our-commitment
Jan 14, 2021 12:52 AM - MichaelXD: Everything smells like poop!
Jan 14, 2021 12:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: using a logitech keyboard and mouse with a corsair lapboard feels wrong somehow
Jan 14, 2021 12:53 AM - MichaelXD: I always spoke English.
Jan 14, 2021 12:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: even when you were 1 month old?
Jan 14, 2021 12:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Fucking cocksucking doctors my appointment was at 230 and they move it to 430
Jan 14, 2021 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least they move it. here you arrive at the doctor's office and you sit there and wait like 20 minutes after your appointment was you get kinda worried they tried to call you in early and you weren't there yet so you go and ask
Jan 14, 2021 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: they tell you "ah yes her schedule is a bit late today, busy day"
Jan 14, 2021 12:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: and like 1.5 hours after your appointment you finally get called in
Jan 14, 2021 1:11 AM - MichaelXD: No, I mean when I didn't want to take Spanish or wasn't speaking German.
Jan 14, 2021 1:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: so when you're not speaking other languages you're speaking english?
Jan 14, 2021 1:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: makes sense
Jan 14, 2021 1:38 AM - GanjiMEX: So that means you have an IQ of 54, right?
Jan 14, 2021 2:23 AM - MichaelXD: The Real Jdbye, I never spoke other languages. GanjiMEX, what does that mean?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 15, 2021)

Jan 14, 2021 4:27 AM - Sicklyboy: I got an IQ for 42069
Jan 14, 2021 6:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ctMX9ha.jpg
Jan 14, 2021 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: my penis' IQ is 69
Jan 14, 2021 2:43 PM - Veho: Yes, penises are not the brightest.
Jan 14, 2021 2:56 PM - FancyNintendoGamer567: p
Jan 14, 2021 3:11 PM - kenenthk: What about a penis on drugs
Jan 14, 2021 3:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byDiILrNbM4
Jan 14, 2021 3:20 PM - kenenthk: https://apnews.com/article/australia-to-kill-pigeon-from-oregon-faae5a66c336c8b2dc902b1ed4270345
Jan 14, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: It's a fucking pigeon, feathered vermin, just wring its neck and be done with it.
Jan 14, 2021 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Be kind to animals 
Jan 14, 2021 5:04 PM - kenenthk: At least fuck it first then kill it 
Jan 14, 2021 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to catch it first Veho
Jan 14, 2021 5:42 PM - Veho: That could be difficult. Wasn't there a whole cartoon series about a squad trying to catch a pigeon and failing?
Jan 14, 2021 5:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UvR6i9m.mp4
Jan 14, 2021 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: lewd
Jan 14, 2021 7:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 14, 2021 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Ugay
Jan 14, 2021 8:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Uruguay*
Jan 14, 2021 9:04 PM - Veho: Uruk Hai.
Jan 14, 2021 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: hai2u2
Jan 14, 2021 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/GoCGeoI.mp4 < Psi what you doing on the subway?
Jan 14, 2021 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably hookers and stuff lol
Jan 14, 2021 11:37 PM - MichaelXD: I got into a fight and now I have blood on my hands.
Jan 14, 2021 11:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: hookers and blow obviously
Jan 15, 2021 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 15, 2021 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: (((3 * 3 * 3 * 3 * 3 * 3) - 3 * 3 * 3 * 3) + 3 * 3) + 3 + 3 + 3 = 666
Jan 15, 2021 12:23 AM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Jan 15, 2021 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: eyyyyyyyyyyyyy
Jan 15, 2021 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: got em
Jan 15, 2021 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/husband-cold-water-pizza-to-cool-it-internet-brands-him-serial-killer.amp
Jan 15, 2021 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 15, 2021 1:00 AM - MichaelXD: I kill people who get into an argument with me and then proceed with violence.
Jan 15, 2021 1:01 AM - TomRannd: you sound like ken if he was in highschool
Jan 15, 2021 1:01 AM - kenenthk: Killing isnt violent enough for me
Jan 15, 2021 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always prefer not to fight even when I win usually there is some sort of injury
Jan 15, 2021 1:02 AM - MichaelXD: Then this bitch pushed me before I joined the forums on April 21, 2018.
Jan 15, 2021 1:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pulled muscles or something
Jan 15, 2021 1:03 AM - kenenthk: How to fight psi let him wear himself out
Jan 15, 2021 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 15, 2021 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Can't touch this
Jan 15, 2021 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: wtf Psi
Jan 15, 2021 1:20 AM - kenenthk: Is modern warfare 20 bucks yet
Jan 15, 2021 1:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: that man needs to be admitted because he is clearly a psychopath
Jan 15, 2021 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Which one
Jan 15, 2021 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://imgur.com/a/MH9McIw
Jan 15, 2021 1:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: this one
Jan 15, 2021 1:23 AM - kenenthk: I thought you meant psi they've tried in the past
Jan 15, 2021 1:25 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hxACYom.jpg
Jan 15, 2021 1:26 AM - kenenthk: Thats a dudes hand on the crotch seems to be giving a nice squeeze
Jan 15, 2021 1:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah, psi's fucking nuts but he's not a psychopath
Jan 15, 2021 1:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: somehow that image seems just as bad as if they were completely naked
Jan 15, 2021 1:44 AM - kenenthk: I am a psychopath
Jan 15, 2021 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: we already know
Jan 15, 2021 1:54 AM - Veho: I am completely naked.
Jan 15, 2021 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Is your penis not wearing any skin again
Jan 15, 2021 2:22 AM - Veho: Ew.
Jan 15, 2021 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Skin is gross
Jan 15, 2021 2:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: agreed
Jan 15, 2021 2:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: let's get rid of it
Jan 15, 2021 2:57 AM - kenenthk: You first
Jan 15, 2021 3:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/14/business/economy/biden-stimulus-plan.html


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 16, 2021)

Jan 15, 2021 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ew.com/tv/survivor-panama-blood-vs-water-aras-baskauskas-quarantine-questionnaire-cocaine/
Jan 15, 2021 4:59 AM - AkiraKurusu: I think this game is indeed too reliant on the player being curious, and wanting to find their own fun; for people who aren't like that, and prefer to know exactly how much content is present and where to find it, this game's just...awful. Not to mention stamina and fragility.
Jan 15, 2021 5:02 AM - AkiraKurusu: Is there a story reason why we can't play as a guy here? Like, GTA V is all about three guys, and Ghost of Tsushima was about the sole samurai survivor - and most samurai were men.
Jan 15, 2021 5:03 AM - AkiraKurusu: Too reliant on bloody touch controls; completely ignores the DS's buttons. WHY
Jan 15, 2021 5:04 AM - AkiraKurusu: I wish this, and Ages, would get a Switch remake; they're too restricted by the GBC limitations. Link's Awakening worked because it's a far simpler game; Oracle is too ambitious for the system it was released on, I feel.
Jan 15, 2021 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Well 30,000 spam emails later my gmail is 90% full
Jan 15, 2021 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 15, 2021 7:51 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/cU0oHq9Y6Ws amazing graphics
Jan 15, 2021 9:52 AM - Veho: PS5 is amazing  ¡o¡
Jan 15, 2021 10:29 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rPlnlmb.jpg
Jan 15, 2021 10:34 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/y5tWBkj.jpg
Jan 15, 2021 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Photo op
Jan 15, 2021 12:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bgRdUSx
Jan 15, 2021 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: delete some stuff from gdrive, it shares storage with gmail
Jan 15, 2021 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AvCXjKG
Jan 15, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: Or just buy more space, it's like $1 per month
Jan 15, 2021 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah no fuck that
Jan 15, 2021 1:46 PM - p1ngpong: wow my first time back in irc in ages and I get banned
Jan 15, 2021 1:46 PM - p1ngpong: nazi mods
Jan 15, 2021 1:46 PM - p1ngpong: cowards
Jan 15, 2021 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jan 15, 2021 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: FAST banned p1ng
Jan 15, 2021 1:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's funny
Jan 15, 2021 1:50 PM - p1ngpong: 
Jan 15, 2021 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what you get for being a mib
Jan 15, 2021 1:51 PM - p1ngpong: I deserved it yes
Jan 15, 2021 2:19 PM - p1ngpong: well I was waiting to get unbanned to talk to you lot but now I have to go
Jan 15, 2021 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iN6p9o2
Jan 15, 2021 2:51 PM - GameVasion: h
Jan 15, 2021 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: your dream girl Psi?
Jan 15, 2021 3:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 15, 2021 3:44 PM - Veho: What's so special about her? ken's mum already lets me do all those things, at competitive prices.
Jan 15, 2021 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but ken's mum is like 600lbs
Jan 15, 2021 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This one doesn't look like she'll crush you if she sits on your face
Jan 15, 2021 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 15, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 15, 2021 4:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j7HYxmY.jpg
Jan 15, 2021 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/DAlIfzH.mp4
Jan 15, 2021 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So getting my house painted is going to be less than expected so that's nice.
Jan 15, 2021 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure the inside will be a lot more but for now the outside lol
Jan 15, 2021 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom was 2K for that like 60 foot pine tree so not too terrible?
Jan 15, 2021 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Stop describing your fantasy girl to people tom
Jan 15, 2021 8:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BT5lmPG.jpg
Jan 15, 2021 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Are you into uncles this year veho
Jan 15, 2021 8:27 PM - Veho: It's the year of the creepy uncle.
Jan 15, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: So toms into fat moms and your into creepy uncles this year
Jan 15, 2021 8:32 PM - Veho: We're broadening our horizons.
Jan 15, 2021 8:32 PM - Veho: Try it.
Jan 15, 2021 8:34 PM - kenenthk: I did when she said his name was felix
Jan 15, 2021 10:36 PM - MichaelXD: Can Blast Burn burn?
Jan 16, 2021 1:14 AM - kenenthk: Kill the internet
Jan 16, 2021 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://ew.com/movies/galaxy-quest-2-tim-allen/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 17, 2021)

Jan 16, 2021 5:07 AM - kenenthk: https://ew.com/tv/rudy-giuliani-blames-game-of-thrones-capitol-attack/
Jan 16, 2021 5:22 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/S3JBmIiuJwU
Jan 16, 2021 6:38 AM - BlazeMasterBM: Wario Land 4 is top rated because of me lol
Jan 16, 2021 7:43 AM - MichaelXD: I hadn't started finished yet.
Jan 16, 2021 8:47 AM - Veho: I have a fever, muscle soreness, congested nose, sore throat, and no sense of smell/taste. WELP.
Jan 16, 2021 8:47 AM - Veho: Getting tested on Monday.
Jan 16, 2021 8:47 AM - kenenthk: Wanna make out?
Jan 16, 2021 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Spread some rona love
Jan 16, 2021 8:55 AM - Veho: Too tired to spread.
Jan 16, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: That can mean two things 
Jan 16, 2021 8:58 AM - kenenthk: But you'll be alright just get tested and quarantine
Jan 16, 2021 9:04 AM - Veho: And take a lot of D.
Jan 16, 2021 9:18 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/q_QU4V-5L0c
Jan 16, 2021 9:46 AM - Veho: K sweetie.
Jan 16, 2021 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Aight booboo
Jan 16, 2021 1:07 PM - Nighover42: how i make a post?
Jan 16, 2021 1:33 PM - Veho: I think there's a threshold to make new posts? You need to have enough replies on the forum first?
Jan 16, 2021 3:24 PM - MichaelXD: What is COVID?
Jan 16, 2021 3:25 PM - Veho: Not much. What is covid you?
Jan 16, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You dead yet Veho?
Jan 16, 2021 3:37 PM - Veho: I'm just getting started.
Jan 16, 2021 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Jan 16, 2021 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome to the club
Jan 16, 2021 3:47 PM - Veho: I know the club isn't exactly exclusive but I still have to take a test to enter.
Jan 16, 2021 3:48 PM - Veho: Getting tested on Monday.
Jan 16, 2021 4:31 PM - MichaelXD: Now back to my Pokemon question.
Jan 16, 2021 4:31 PM - MichaelXD: Can Blast Burn burn?
Jan 16, 2021 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody cares
Jan 16, 2021 4:47 PM - Veho: How much burn would a blast burn burn if blast burn would burn?
Jan 16, 2021 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A blast burn could burn as much as a blast burn could burn if a blast burn could...blast burn?
Jan 16, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flatulist
Jan 16, 2021 5:32 PM - plasturion: https://www.deviantart.com/darvete/art/Mouse-864662724
Jan 16, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: Okay that mouse better chill the fuck out.
Jan 16, 2021 6:45 PM - MichaelXD: Tom Bombadildo: Nobody cares about what?
Jan 16, 2021 6:45 PM - MichaelXD: I hadn't started finished yet.
Jan 16, 2021 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: 420.69
Jan 16, 2021 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: on the dot
Jan 16, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: wut
Jan 16, 2021 7:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MY6K2ob.mp4
Jan 16, 2021 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's how much blast burn would burn
Jan 16, 2021 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 420.69 degree burn
Jan 16, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Stop measuring your penis burns
Jan 16, 2021 9:32 PM - Veho: Tell your mom to shave, she's giving TRJ's dick rug burns.
Jan 16, 2021 9:33 PM - kenenthk: I mean if he was man enough that's something he should do
Jan 16, 2021 9:35 PM - kenenthk: A real man shouldn't be afraid to tell a hoe she stinks
Jan 16, 2021 9:42 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/jan/16/us-capitol-rioters-donald-trump-pardons
Jan 16, 2021 10:11 PM - Veho: "O pwease daddy Drumpf, I can has pawdon? It waf only one tiny widdle armed rebellion with a bitsy muwdew on top"
Jan 16, 2021 10:49 PM - TomRannd: lol what a bitch
Jan 16, 2021 11:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.travelandleisure.com/trip-ideas/space-astronomy/wine-aged-in-space-returning-to-earth-spacex-cargo-unlimited
Jan 17, 2021 1:34 AM - Bajortski: *primal scream*
Jan 17, 2021 1:40 AM - MichaelXD: Does having a mole on your right leg mean "you have autism?"
Jan 17, 2021 1:45 AM - kenenthk: Were you already checked for autism?
Jan 17, 2021 1:47 AM - MichaelXD: No!
Jan 17, 2021 1:48 AM - MichaelXD: Wait, and messages don't just automatically appear on the Shoutbox unless you refresh?
Jan 17, 2021 1:48 AM - TomRannd: naw they appear like you'd think they'd appear, but sometimes it just doesn't work and yeah you have to refresh
Jan 17, 2021 1:49 AM - MichaelXD: Ok!
Jan 17, 2021 1:49 AM - MichaelXD: That's why I didn't see it until 2 minutes later.
Jan 17, 2021 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/doogee-s96-pro-does-things-your-iphone-cant-do/
Jan 17, 2021 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Might buy that and turn it into some on the cheap night vision goggles....
Jan 17, 2021 3:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: hi


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 18, 2021)

Jan 17, 2021 5:25 AM - sailr: hello
Jan 17, 2021 5:56 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jan 17, 2021 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Is it gay if I smell my hands after holding my penis
Jan 17, 2021 6:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: No but it’s kind of gross
Jan 17, 2021 6:08 AM - Sicklyboy: it izzzz what it izzzzzzzzzzz
Jan 17, 2021 6:10 AM - kenenthk: What if I lick my hands after the fact
Jan 17, 2021 6:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: Nah, how else are you supposed to clean your hand after that?
Jan 17, 2021 6:13 AM - kenenthk: Your taste buds shpuld be aware of what your body taste like
Jan 17, 2021 6:27 AM - Sicklyboy: My taste buds are aware of taste and taste related things
Jan 17, 2021 6:34 AM - kenenthk: The body goes through tastes
Jan 17, 2021 6:35 AM - Sicklyboy: We have tastes in a society
Jan 17, 2021 6:48 AM - Lilith Valentine: My taste buds are aware of what a lot of bodies taste like
Jan 17, 2021 6:53 AM - MichaelXD: How are you supposed to socialize when someone is always being a bitch?
Jan 17, 2021 6:56 AM - Sicklyboy: Sometimes you gotta outbitch them
Jan 17, 2021 6:56 AM - Sicklyboy: Sometimes you just gotta crack open another cold one and wait for it to all blow over
Jan 17, 2021 6:56 AM - Sicklyboy: It really do be like that
Jan 17, 2021 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Well if you'd like to socialize with tom just gift him new dildos in the mail that makes him happy
Jan 17, 2021 6:59 AM - MichaelXD: My sister is.
Jan 17, 2021 6:59 AM - MichaelXD: She was a bitch when I was trying to play Pokemon in Summer 2005.
Jan 17, 2021 7:00 AM - MichaelXD: And I was even on serebii and in middle school.
Jan 17, 2021 7:00 AM - MichaelXD: Rotten!
Jan 17, 2021 7:01 AM - MichaelXD: Middle School meant I had to go to a grade school eventually to see my kindergarten/first grade teacher with her forth grade students asking me weird questions and shit.
Jan 17, 2021 7:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: got it, more bad dragon dildos for tom
Jan 17, 2021 7:33 AM - kenenthk: Hes more into the black mambas now days
Jan 17, 2021 7:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: that from that other site?
Jan 17, 2021 7:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi skip the IR night vision and go straight for a thermal camera. it's like predator vision
Jan 17, 2021 7:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: there is really nothing special about IR night vision, cheap video cameras have had it for decades
Jan 17, 2021 7:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not true night vision because the range is pretty low
Jan 17, 2021 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.news-medical.net/amp/news/20210115/Certain-snakes-evolve-a-unique-genetic-trick-to-avoid-venomous-snake-eating-snakes.aspx
Jan 17, 2021 7:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its done with like magnets lol
Jan 17, 2021 8:36 AM - jt_1258: imagine buying this at launch for it's exclusives XD
Jan 17, 2021 8:36 AM - jt_1258: now to forget that these small sub chats even exist again
Jan 17, 2021 8:36 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/-e6xOBCAVvA
Jan 17, 2021 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/14/americas/electric-eels-hunting-research-scli-intl-scn/index.html
Jan 17, 2021 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shocking.....
Jan 17, 2021 9:23 AM - kenenthk: Crazy to think a mcdonalds ds game from 10 years ago can now be played
Jan 17, 2021 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Then again video is a month old probably already been talked about on temp
Jan 17, 2021 9:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Ronald likes this
Jan 17, 2021 9:45 AM - kenenthk: I think ronald gave my bodues aids 20 jumping jacks in i feel like death 
Jan 17, 2021 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: magnets, how do they work?
Jan 17, 2021 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Betty white turns 99 today
Jan 17, 2021 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/YfEC1pW
Jan 17, 2021 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XNOzniG
Jan 17, 2021 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/G0SRjNX
Jan 17, 2021 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/8bvmSRI
Jan 17, 2021 1:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ND90uEF.jpg
Jan 17, 2021 1:38 PM - Veho: Nobody got cut from the team to let Air Bud play, the team was one player down after a kid got injured. And if the injured kid had issues with being outclassed by a dog, the little glass-ankled bitch should have trained harder, the loser.
Jan 17, 2021 1:41 PM - Veho: The team was losing until the kid got injured and they entered Bud. So he's no big loss to the team.
Jan 17, 2021 2:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ajdhrYM.png
Jan 17, 2021 2:28 PM - Copito2: guys how do i post a ds question?
Jan 17, 2021 2:28 PM - Veho: You go to the DS board and start a thread.
Jan 17, 2021 2:28 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-ds-discussions.37/
Jan 17, 2021 2:29 PM - Veho: Make sure to put it in the appropriate sub-forum.
Jan 17, 2021 4:10 PM - MichaelXD: If I spam the Shoutbox, do I get banned?
Jan 17, 2021 4:18 PM - Flame: MichaelXD im looking for a reason to ban you anyway and you know this.
Jan 17, 2021 4:18 PM - Flame: so try it
Jan 17, 2021 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame's going rogue?
Jan 17, 2021 4:21 PM - Flame: nope.
Jan 17, 2021 4:21 PM - Flame: telling it how it is
Jan 17, 2021 4:21 PM - Flame: as always
Jan 17, 2021 4:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: you seem biased
Jan 17, 2021 5:40 PM - Veho: No bias. The guy has 8 warning points, he's a nuisance and one step from getting permabanned.
Jan 17, 2021 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I strongly endorse this ban
Jan 17, 2021 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nay, I demand it!
Jan 17, 2021 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i mean that's fair but the way you said it 
Jan 17, 2021 5:43 PM - MichaelXD: For me making a blog asking why we had leap years that I either did something wrong or wasn't cute enough, and I get banned for that?
Jan 17, 2021 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: you wouldn't get 8 warning points for 1 thing
Jan 17, 2021 5:44 PM - MichaelXD: No!
Jan 17, 2021 5:44 PM - MichaelXD: I made it in December, on Sunday, December 13, and got banned until January 7.
Jan 17, 2021 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: congrats?
Jan 17, 2021 5:48 PM - MichaelXD: But why?
Jan 17, 2021 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: idk
Jan 17, 2021 5:51 PM - MichaelXD: I'm sorry.
Jan 17, 2021 5:52 PM - MichaelXD: I just thought it was a very good blog.
Jan 17, 2021 5:52 PM - MichaelXD: We're on lockdown.
Jan 17, 2021 5:52 PM - MichaelXD: What do you expect?
Jan 17, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4E2bGBy.mp4
Jan 17, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: No tears only dreams now.
Jan 17, 2021 5:55 PM - MichaelXD: Veho, what was wrong with my blog?
Jan 17, 2021 5:57 PM - Veho: Dunno, never saw it.
Jan 17, 2021 5:58 PM - MichaelXD: How about p1ngpong?
Jan 17, 2021 5:58 PM - MichaelXD: He's the one who warned/banned me for it when a blog is an opinion?
Jan 17, 2021 5:58 PM - MichaelXD: What ever happened to my FREEDOM OF SPEECH?
Jan 17, 2021 5:58 PM - MichaelXD: My 1st amendment right!
Jan 17, 2021 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You're free to say whatever dumb shit you want
Jan 17, 2021 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But we're also free to censor whatever dumb shit you say
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - MichaelXD: Then why do I get banned?
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: This forum is not based in the US so the first amendment can go take a running jump.
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the first amendment only protects you from government censure
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Moron
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure one of the rules is "don't question staff decisions"
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually, GBAtemp is hosted in the US ;O;
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: ;O;
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Since when?
Jan 17, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Dammit.
Jan 17, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: XD
Jan 17, 2021 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple years now I believe
Jan 17, 2021 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 17, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: I remember when it was hosted in France. And the error messages in French when it used to go down every Friday  XD
Jan 17, 2021 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do you know it's hosted in US? all i see is cloudflare
Jan 17, 2021 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because Costello notifies staff of changes like that 
Jan 17, 2021 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The base site is hosted in the US, and then we use Cloudflare CDN to speed up the site in non-US locations
Jan 17, 2021 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: makes sense, majority of users are in US
Jan 17, 2021 6:07 PM - Veho: It resolves to CloudFlare in the US too.
Jan 17, 2021 6:07 PM - MichaelXD: So wait!
Jan 17, 2021 6:07 PM - MichaelXD: You're saying I'd only be protected from Trump's ass?
Jan 17, 2021 6:07 PM - MichaelXD: Because he's the government?
Jan 17, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: https://i.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/mobile/000/001/461/Good_Luck_I_m_Behind_7_Proxies.jpg
Jan 17, 2021 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's not anymore
Jan 17, 2021 6:12 PM - MichaelXD: Donald J. Trump?
Jan 17, 2021 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, technically he is for another 3 daysish
Jan 17, 2021 6:12 PM - MichaelXD: And I suppose the violation is he just wanted the social media sites like Twitter to say what he wanted them to say?
Jan 17, 2021 6:13 PM - MichaelXD: the right to express any opinions without censorship or restraint.
Jan 17, 2021 6:13 PM - MichaelXD: That's what that shit was!
Jan 17, 2021 6:13 PM - MichaelXD: Why did you restrain me?
Jan 17, 2021 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: because Veho is into BDSM
Jan 17, 2021 6:18 PM - MichaelXD: BDSM?
Jan 17, 2021 6:19 PM - MichaelXD: So I assume or can imagine that Barack Obama or George W. Bush would try to censor anything so that we wouldn't be allowed to say it.
Jan 17, 2021 6:19 PM - MichaelXD: That's all what North Korea does and Kim Jong Un started ruling in June 2011, and they're not allowed to say anything up there at all without the government's approval.
Jan 17, 2021 6:27 PM - Flame: fuck off MichaelXD
Jan 17, 2021 6:28 PM - MichaelXD: Why Flame?
Jan 17, 2021 6:28 PM - MichaelXD: What?
Jan 17, 2021 6:29 PM - Sicklyboy: There's a solid 90% chance that as soon as someone mentions "muh freedum of speach" and "ferrst amendmunt" then don't know fuck all about how the first amendment works.
Jan 17, 2021 6:29 PM - Sicklyboy: Good news: GBAtemp is not a governmental organization. We are not bound by the first amendment.
Jan 17, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: MUH FREEDUMB OF SPAECH
Jan 17, 2021 6:47 PM - p1ngpong: fuck off MichaelXD
Jan 17, 2021 6:50 PM - kenenthk: Lol gbatemp.gov
Jan 17, 2021 6:50 PM - p1ngpong: that is my freedom of speech exercised
Jan 17, 2021 6:51 PM - MichaelXD: You're the one that gave me the profile warning.
Jan 17, 2021 6:54 PM - p1ngpong: I can give you another if you like
Jan 17, 2021 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: shitbox is savage today
Jan 17, 2021 6:58 PM - TomRannd: yeah i was just thinking the same thing lol
Jan 17, 2021 6:59 PM - p1ngpong: fuck off MichaelXD
Jan 17, 2021 6:59 PM - p1ngpong: you shit
Jan 17, 2021 6:59 PM - p1ngpong: you shitty shit fucker
Jan 17, 2021 7:01 PM - TomRannd: it's so much funnier because this is coming from someone who can give profile warnings, idk people who talk smack with power amuse me
Jan 17, 2021 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Well you can't walk into someone elses home and tell them how to run it
Jan 17, 2021 7:04 PM - TomRannd: realist shit i've heard today and it's only 12:04
Jan 17, 2021 7:06 PM - kenenthk: People always confuse public vs private like how they think they can do whatever the fuck they want to in walmart then throw hissy fits when they're escorted out by walmart employees
Jan 17, 2021 7:10 PM - kenenthk: It might be open to the public but theirs still guidlines you need to follow or you get thrown out. Simple
Jan 17, 2021 7:12 PM - MichaelXD: I ain't wearing my fucking mask.
Jan 17, 2021 7:12 PM - MichaelXD: I'm entitled, bitch!
Jan 17, 2021 7:19 PM - kenenthk: You'd be better off with a shock coller on I hear it trains dogs well
Jan 17, 2021 7:22 PM - p1ngpong: MichaelXD should wear a tight plastic bag with no air holes over his head
Jan 17, 2021 8:08 PM - TomRannd: michael's just mad because it's hot and his sister won't let him into 2018
Jan 17, 2021 8:56 PM - MichaelXD: ?
Jan 17, 2021 8:57 PM - MichaelXD: IT IS FEBRUARY 31, 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Jan 17, 2021 9:00 PM - TomRannd: https://gbatemp.net/entry/what-should-i-do-about-this.17656/
Jan 17, 2021 9:21 PM - Sicklyboy: p1ngpong took away our ability to post pics in the shoutbox years ago
Jan 17, 2021 9:21 PM - Sicklyboy: fuck you p1ngpong         
Jan 17, 2021 9:21 PM - Sicklyboy: Now I can't meme in the shitbox
Jan 17, 2021 9:22 PM - Sicklyboy: I feel oppressed
Jan 17, 2021 9:22 PM - Sicklyboy: And depressed
Jan 17, 2021 9:30 PM - Veho: Memepressed.
Jan 17, 2021 9:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, those goddamn people posting all that porn in the shitbox, how dare they get our image privileges revoked 
Jan 17, 2021 9:37 PM - kenenthk: I mean would you really trust psi with that ability
Jan 17, 2021 9:52 PM - Yann47: hi
Jan 17, 2021 9:59 PM - TomRannd: lol did people really think it was okay to post porn in the shitbox
Jan 17, 2021 9:59 PM - TomRannd: and hello
Jan 17, 2021 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Out of the 452k members do you think everyone would really care
Jan 17, 2021 10:02 PM - TomRannd: fair enoug
Jan 17, 2021 10:22 PM - p1ngpong: once I am third admin I will give you all the ability to post pics and we will fill the shitbox full of porn
Jan 17, 2021 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: p1ng4admin 2021
Jan 17, 2021 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usurp Costello and shaun, ban the Switch sections and everyone who posted there
Jan 17, 2021 10:40 PM - TomRannd: epic
Jan 17, 2021 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/17/business/jamie-lynn-spears-tesla/index.html
Jan 18, 2021 12:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Electric death
Jan 18, 2021 12:18 AM - kenenthk: Makes me want a tesla more
Jan 18, 2021 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2021/01/04/nova-launcher-7-major-update-beta/
Jan 18, 2021 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish Nova was supported on my Z Fold
Jan 18, 2021 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't mind Samsung's launcher, it's actually pretty ok these days, but man I'm just so used to Nova and all its extra customization options lol
Jan 18, 2021 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But devs for Nova were kinda dicks, said they don't plan to support any foldable for no reason other than "it's a gimmick who cares!!" 
Jan 18, 2021 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which TBF it is, but like c'mon it can't be that hard to add support lol
Jan 18, 2021 1:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tMCLs_b9oXw
Jan 18, 2021 1:59 AM - Sicklyboy: I've been running Nova Launcher for -years-. Nice to hear it's getting a substantial update like that.
Jan 18, 2021 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, I ran it from like my Note Edge all the way to my S8 lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 6-7 years or something?
Jan 18, 2021 2:04 AM - Sicklyboy: I've been running it since my first Android phone, my Galaxy Nexus
Jan 18, 2021 2:04 AM - Sicklyboy: So like 2011 or something
Jan 18, 2021 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I tried running it on my Fold it'd use the same layout for both the outer and inner screen  which doesn't sound too bad at first glance, except the screens have different DPIs so I'd either have too much empty screen on the inside or the outside would be super fucking scrunched up lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And really the only thing I miss from Nova is being able to set the app drawer to vertical scroll vs horizontal lol, everything else I used is basically supported with Samsung's launcher lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except maybe being able to customize app grid size and such, but meh no need with so much damn space
Jan 18, 2021 2:25 AM - kenenthk: I miss my old nexus 4
Jan 18, 2021 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My favorite past phone was my HTC Evo 4g, back when I did lots of Android flashing and such
Jan 18, 2021 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That phone was a monster for custom ROMs, so many different ones
Jan 18, 2021 2:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My Fold 2 though, I really think it's easily my favorite smartphone I've ever used, such a nice devoce
Jan 18, 2021 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im using Nova now lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like this Redmi Note 9 Pro 
Jan 18, 2021 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Until you brick it ;O
Jan 18, 2021 2:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol haven't bricked this one yet lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: I forgot to pay my phonebill I was wondering why debt collectors stopped calling
Jan 18, 2021 2:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:55 AM - kenenthk: I do enjoy visibles service though its been pretty decent so far


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 19, 2021)

Jan 18, 2021 4:06 AM - kenenthk: Huh tomorrows mlk day
Jan 18, 2021 4:20 AM - MichaelXD: I'm going to get me another Windows 8 computer.
Jan 18, 2021 4:25 AM - Ace001: Guys sx os spoiled me. Can you give me the pros that atmosphere has to offer? I mean im gonna make the switch *No pun intended* but besides sigpatches i feel like i'm missing something that's making certain games crash lol
Jan 18, 2021 4:43 AM - aadz93: Google pixel 128 is solid
Jan 18, 2021 4:43 AM - aadz93: 128gb
Jan 18, 2021 4:57 AM - SG854: You Plebians Bow before my 360 hz Display
Jan 18, 2021 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://9to5google.com/2021/01/04/nova-launcher-7-major-update-beta/
Jan 18, 2021 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wired.com/story/ai-powered-text-program-could-fool-government/amp
Jan 18, 2021 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Can it make it up ssns and work history for more stimulus
Jan 18, 2021 7:07 AM - Sicklyboy: yo I am ripped right now
Jan 18, 2021 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Well do you see blood leakage
Jan 18, 2021 8:25 AM - aadz93: lyersic Sid is hitting harder than expected, Yas!
Jan 18, 2021 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Giggity?
Jan 18, 2021 8:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: yas, das ist gud
Jan 18, 2021 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Git gud u fake
Jan 18, 2021 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: schweinehund
Jan 18, 2021 8:43 AM - kenenthk: Ill fuluup say it 2 my fAce!
Jan 18, 2021 8:44 AM - Veho: Got swabbed. Waiting for results.
Jan 18, 2021 8:48 AM - kenenthk: You are not the daddy.
Jan 18, 2021 8:53 AM - Veho: I'm the bitch.
Jan 18, 2021 8:53 AM - Veho: Oh, you mean the test results.
Jan 18, 2021 8:54 AM - kenenthk: Sometimes the bitch gets ahead in life
Jan 18, 2021 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Decided to finally give mafia 3 a go and god the install times are redicouls
Jan 18, 2021 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Ps4 weak sauce garbage 
Jan 18, 2021 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Is the vaccine in your country yet veho
Jan 18, 2021 10:49 AM - Veho: Woohoo, negative. It's just some other pulmonary bullshit.
Jan 18, 2021 10:50 AM - Veho: The vaccine is available but at risk groups are getting it first.
Jan 18, 2021 10:58 AM - kenenthk: My legs have been feeling like death since I started back exercising
Jan 18, 2021 10:58 AM - Veho: Not skipping leg day I see.
Jan 18, 2021 10:59 AM - kenenthk: 20 jumping jacks loud crack thought I was dead
Jan 18, 2021 11:00 AM - kenenthk: Its a werid feeling they feel sore but feel better when active more
Jan 18, 2021 11:07 AM - Veho: Huh, Phil Spector died this weekend.
Jan 18, 2021 11:13 AM - Veho: Fuck 'em.
Jan 18, 2021 11:19 AM - kenenthk: Betty white turned 99 yesterday
Jan 18, 2021 11:21 AM - Veho: Good for her.
Jan 18, 2021 11:31 AM - kenenthk: Thank you for being a friend?
Jan 18, 2021 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Betty White as Mummra the ever living¡!!!
Jan 18, 2021 1:28 PM - Veho: https://www.etsy.com/listing/842273703/batman-figure-batmetal-youtube-version
Jan 18, 2021 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FFS, $250 for a 3d printed figurine?
Jan 18, 2021 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: maxkek
Jan 18, 2021 1:41 PM - Veho: A figurine from an obscure YouTube video (formerly a Flash animation).
Jan 18, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: But to be faaaaAAAaaaiiiIIiiirrrr, it doesn't look 3D printed, it really does look hand made like the maker claims.
Jan 18, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: HEY TOM LOOKS LIKE I DON'T HAVE THE RONA, maybe.
Jan 18, 2021 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, probably a false negative ;O;
Jan 18, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife and I both tested negative lol
Jan 18, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was only confirmed when babby's test turned out positive
Jan 18, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then of course when we both got sick a couple days later
Jan 18, 2021 1:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:42 AM - Veho: But to be faaaaAAAaaaiiiIIiiirrrr, it doesn't look 3D printed, it really does look hand made like the maker claims. < I mean, if you zoom you can see the lines lol
Jan 18, 2021 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's certainly a well painted figurine, definitely well made and all
Jan 18, 2021 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'd pay like $75 for that max lol
Jan 18, 2021 2:05 PM - Veho: The lines don't look like the 3D printer layer lines, they look like regular crappy modeling leftovers  
Jan 18, 2021 2:06 PM - Veho: And painting with thick paints that left uneven paint and brush strokes visible.
Jan 18, 2021 2:06 PM - Veho: I know some people like the layer lines on 3D prints because "aEStheTiCs" but I fucking hate them, so I zoomed in to look for them  
Jan 18, 2021 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.timesofisrael.com/book-of-the-dead-texts-unearthed-in-ancient-egypt-necropolis/amp/
Jan 18, 2021 3:57 PM - Veho: Cool.
Jan 18, 2021 3:59 PM - Welshgamer101: It's crazy to think there is still places out there, that holds answers and items that no one has seen for 300 plus years ! and they surtvived all that time. wonder if our retro tech be discovered in 3000 years ...   lol
Jan 18, 2021 3:59 PM - Welshgamer101: 3000 not 300 years  duh
Jan 18, 2021 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, humans will be extinct by then
Jan 18, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: Fuck 'em.
Jan 18, 2021 5:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KBpaVDy.mp4
Jan 18, 2021 5:35 PM - Veho: Shitstorm.
Jan 18, 2021 5:40 PM - Flame: lol
Jan 18, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Yjw0C5o.jpg
Jan 18, 2021 6:26 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Jan 18, 2021 6:35 PM - Veho: Ligma.
Jan 18, 2021 6:43 PM - paltasex: Balls
Jan 18, 2021 8:14 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqXcLF8vVH4
Jan 18, 2021 8:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No is the answer lol
Jan 18, 2021 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: someone has been watching simpleflips
Jan 18, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: Who? Who?
Jan 18, 2021 11:36 PM - kenenthk: Talk that shit to me
Jan 18, 2021 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Skeuomorph
Jan 19, 2021 2:01 AM - SG854: Is PS5 and Series X gunna be affected by tarrifs? PC hardware went up in price already.
Jan 19, 2021 2:56 AM - kenenthk: It will get infected with aids
Jan 19, 2021 2:56 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eACEHVceYl0
Jan 19, 2021 3:27 AM - MichaelXD: Who has the power to reopen blogs?
Jan 19, 2021 3:31 AM - MichaelXD: https://gbatemp.net/entry/leap-years.18005/
Jan 19, 2021 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBgQJJ93nFM
Jan 19, 2021 3:55 AM - kenenthk: Ure mum reopened my log
Jan 19, 2021 3:59 AM - kenenthk: Honney bbq sauce and whipped dressing actually go well together made some at home it was nice


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 20, 2021)

Jan 19, 2021 5:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttcAebptKM4
Jan 19, 2021 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Why psi
Jan 19, 2021 6:09 AM - Sicklyboy: how do vtubers work
Jan 19, 2021 6:10 AM - Sicklyboy: my streaming career never took off should I be a vtuber on twitch instead
Jan 19, 2021 6:12 AM - kenenthk: Ha e you looked into being a hubtuber
Jan 19, 2021 6:13 AM - kenenthk: You feel good and get paid
Jan 19, 2021 6:14 AM - Sicklyboy: I
Jan 19, 2021 6:14 AM - Sicklyboy: ... oh
Jan 19, 2021 6:15 AM - Sicklyboy: I had to do a google search for what hubtuber was
Jan 19, 2021 6:16 AM - kenenthk: What did it say I made it up
Jan 19, 2021 6:16 AM - Sicklyboy: And apart from a few youtube channels and a facebook page all called "Hub Tuber" then it turned into porn links
Jan 19, 2021 6:16 AM - Sicklyboy: And I'm like what the fuck does this have to do with por... oh
Jan 19, 2021 6:16 AM - kenenthk: Just don't volunteer to be the fluffer
Jan 19, 2021 6:16 AM - Sicklyboy: idk I didn't look any further but I'm assuming it's trying to be a video personality on a porn site instead of twitch or youtube lmao
Jan 19, 2021 6:18 AM - kenenthk: I was hoping it would lead to porn and I hoped correct
Jan 19, 2021 6:19 AM - Sicklyboy: smart lad
Jan 19, 2021 6:20 AM - kenenthk: No I just watch too much porn to know it would exsist
Jan 19, 2021 6:22 AM - Sicklyboy: hmm
Jan 19, 2021 6:25 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/18/americas/colombia-pablo-escobar-hippos-scli-intl-scn/index.html
Jan 19, 2021 6:28 AM - Sicklyboy: lololololol
Jan 19, 2021 6:29 AM - Sicklyboy: pablo escobar strikes again
Jan 19, 2021 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Check the anuses for hidden crack
Jan 19, 2021 6:40 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/banned-for-making-a-blog.581174/#post-9334317 Go mod sickly 
Jan 19, 2021 6:42 AM - Sicklyboy: jfc
Jan 19, 2021 6:45 AM - MichaelXD: Who is a supervisor?
Jan 19, 2021 6:45 AM - kenenthk: I'm voicing my opinion 
Jan 19, 2021 6:46 AM - Sicklyboy: https://gbatemp.net/members/
Jan 19, 2021 6:46 AM - Sicklyboy: Sorry, https://gbatemp.net/staff/
Jan 19, 2021 6:49 AM - MichaelXD: That's why my thread was deleted?
Jan 19, 2021 6:54 AM - kenenthk: You'd do well just to wait to get in touch with an admin or supervisor
Jan 19, 2021 6:56 AM - MichaelXD: Ok!
Jan 19, 2021 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Well last day of trump
Jan 19, 2021 10:03 AM - Veho: Fuck 'em.
Jan 19, 2021 10:38 AM - kenenthk: With permission?
Jan 19, 2021 11:32 AM - Flame: you'll be lucky if he doesnt fuck you in the way out
Jan 19, 2021 12:00 PM - Veho: Too late.
Jan 19, 2021 12:01 PM - kenenthk: Tasted like HiC
Jan 19, 2021 12:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tGYnIpv.jpg
Jan 19, 2021 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Today I learned xxx is 30 in romen numerals
Jan 19, 2021 1:03 PM - Veho: Learning is important.
Jan 19, 2021 1:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m5lhYWm.jpg
Jan 19, 2021 1:07 PM - kenenthk: Must be a lot of sluts in Japan
Jan 19, 2021 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: sluts get a discount, nice
Jan 19, 2021 1:11 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ayadevice.com/space
Jan 19, 2021 1:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: "AAA capable" is as misleading as those "windows vista capable" stickers
Jan 19, 2021 1:25 PM - Veho: Y2K compliant.
Jan 19, 2021 1:34 PM - Veho: Still no word on the price?
Jan 19, 2021 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It starts at $699
Jan 19, 2021 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the US, anyways
Jan 19, 2021 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think that's the "Global" price
Jan 19, 2021 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Is that really a fair asking price now days
Jan 19, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For the specs? No, but for the form factor it's better than GPD's pricing
Jan 19, 2021 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Wanna trade your z fold 2 for one
Jan 19, 2021 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck nop
Jan 19, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: It's worth it
Jan 19, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Bigger battery
Jan 19, 2021 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Jan 19, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be surprised if the thing lasts more than 3 hours
Jan 19, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: When doing anything
Jan 19, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More if you're just sitting around jerking off on the screen, but that's not the point of the thing so it's irrelevant
Jan 19, 2021 2:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/enermax-emk5101/p/N82E16817974001?item=N82E16817974001&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL011921-LB&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL011921-LB-_-EMC-011921-Index-_-SSDHDDAccessories-_-17974001-S7A1C&ignorebbr=1 lol $0 after $15 rebate
Jan 19, 2021 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Yeah probably
Jan 19, 2021 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I bet it would make a good retroarch machine though
Jan 19, 2021 2:07 PM - kenenthk: But so would a $10 pi and some cheap display
Jan 19, 2021 2:14 PM - Veho: $10 Pi, $30 display, $10 battery, $10 casing, $20 controller, $20 assorted wiring and components... fuck that shit.
Jan 19, 2021 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Well Veho some of us had legos as kids.
Jan 19, 2021 2:16 PM - Veho: Well look at mister moneybags.
Jan 19, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Moneybags my ass my legos came from the salvation army 
Jan 19, 2021 2:17 PM - Veho: At least you had them  
Jan 19, 2021 2:18 PM - kenenthk: You try building a legoship and not having the flag or anchor to it 
Jan 19, 2021 2:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4qBXKeLNEc
Jan 19, 2021 2:19 PM - Veho: You try building a Lego ship and not having the Lego for it.
Jan 19, 2021 2:19 PM - Veho: Okay enough dick waving.
Jan 19, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: But I just set sails
Jan 19, 2021 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Aarrrr!!
Jan 19, 2021 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good news kenenthk going try to get that shipped out today like 10 things to do today but its on the list lol
Jan 19, 2021 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In line to pay house taxes and car registration now
Jan 19, 2021 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend is ignoring my texts so she won't be coming over today I guess? Lol
Jan 19, 2021 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Frees up a bit of time to get shit done
Jan 19, 2021 4:21 PM - aadz93: raspberry pi 4 with 8gb is almost $100,  you can say it the first pi that actually is considered a "computer" meaning it can be used in the place of a desktop or laptop for everyday computing
Jan 19, 2021 4:22 PM - aadz93: also has 4k support iirc
Jan 19, 2021 4:23 PM - aadz93: https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-4-model-b/specifications/
Jan 19, 2021 4:25 PM - aadz93: I'd say it could emulate everything up to Wii, and maybe ps2
Jan 19, 2021 4:30 PM - Veho: Yeah that's a beefy model. We were talking more along the line of Pi Zero, which is usually used in emulation handheld projects.
Jan 19, 2021 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt gc/wii/ps2
Jan 19, 2021 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: dolphin android has so many requirements for what it needs to work and only a few years ago you couldn't expect it to run well even on flagship devices
Jan 19, 2021 4:40 PM - aadz93: yeah I figured by the $10 price
Jan 19, 2021 4:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: ps2 still doesn't run well on flagship devices
Jan 19, 2021 4:41 PM - aadz93: https://www.newark.com/raspberry-pi/cm4108032-bulk/rpi-module-4-8gb-ram-32gb-emmc/dp/86AH2112
Jan 19, 2021 4:41 PM - aadz93: smaller version, comes with WiFi 8gb of ram, and onboard 32gb emmc flash storage
Jan 19, 2021 4:42 PM - aadz93: still $90
Jan 19, 2021 4:42 PM - aadz93: https://www.google.com/url?q=https://zdnet2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2020/10/19/df32c6c7-a637-47ec-8d7a-ecee4c093720/raspberrypicomputemodule4.jpg&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwjirp-0uKjuAhVS11kKHU4BBK4Q5hMIBTAA&usg=AOvVaw3fH005P7qQBnojsFhUlALC
Jan 19, 2021 4:44 PM - aadz93: ps2 runs fine on my PC, though it's way better spend  than a pi4
Jan 19, 2021 4:44 PM - aadz93: specd
Jan 19, 2021 4:45 PM - aadz93: I could see Wii, nds, and psp, n64, ps1 emulators running
Jan 19, 2021 4:47 PM - aadz93: pretty everything up until ps2 and original xbox
Jan 19, 2021 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Felicitous
Jan 19, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: 10:21 AM - aadz93: raspberry pi 4 with 8gb is almost $100, you can say it the first pi that actually is considered a "computer" meaning it can be used in the place of a desktop or laptop for everyday computing < ram isnt everything when it comes to a computer you could have a 128gbs and a shitty on board chip
Jan 19, 2021 6:46 PM - aadz93: raspi 4 has a 1.5 GHz quad core arm, it can run Android and Ubuntu, supports 4k60fps, compared to the pi the pi 4 blows it out the water
Jan 19, 2021 6:47 PM - aadz93: 64 bit
Jan 19, 2021 6:47 PM - aadz93: you can get it in 1-8 gb variants
Jan 19, 2021 6:49 PM - aadz93: compared to the pi zero, 512mb of ram, and single core 32 bit armv6, with a max of 1080p
Jan 19, 2021 6:52 PM - kenenthk: That wasnt the point any nerd knows Pi is the ultimate cheap mini pc but ram isnt everything
Jan 19, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Pi zero is also like only 10 bucks
Jan 19, 2021 6:58 PM - aadz93: true, but dont over expect, it's not going to be fast, about the same Power as an iPhone 3gs,  you can get the 1gb pi 4 for around $30, still would out preform the zero,
Jan 19, 2021 7:07 PM - kenenthk: You can expect aids from a $10 street hooker but at least they did something
Jan 19, 2021 7:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And AIDS wont kill you for years so laugh now cry later! lol
Jan 19, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Just check ID first you'll be alright
Jan 19, 2021 7:23 PM - aadz93: but in the end was it worth the $10
Jan 19, 2021 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 19, 2021 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Yes I got something out of it
Jan 19, 2021 7:26 PM - kenenthk: And rhey dont call back
Jan 19, 2021 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So cheaper than a wife or a girlfriend and less annoying? lol
Jan 19, 2021 7:37 PM - kenenthk: As if you've never been with a hooker and dont know 
Jan 19, 2021 7:39 PM - Veho: YOU DoN't pAY a hooKeR To haVe sEX wiTh YOU, YOU PAy HEr to lEAvE
Jan 19, 2021 7:40 PM - kenenthk: No you get her an uber and thats it
Jan 19, 2021 7:41 PM - Veho: Uber didn't exist back when some boomer came up with that joke.
Jan 19, 2021 7:42 PM - kenenthk: It did it was called her legs back then
Jan 19, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: Legs were called "gams" back then.
Jan 19, 2021 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Or a split to heaven
Jan 19, 2021 7:55 PM - aadz93: it was called getting trim
Jan 19, 2021 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Where I grew up it was just called sex
Jan 19, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/18/style/harry-brant-dead.html
Jan 19, 2021 8:47 PM - Veho: Who is that and why should we care?
Jan 19, 2021 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Why should we care about anything
Jan 19, 2021 8:59 PM - Veho: Just asking.
Jan 19, 2021 9:02 PM - kenenthk: No you hurt my feelings say sorry 
Jan 19, 2021 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, interesting. After not being turned on for a bit over a month my S8 is starting to die 
Jan 19, 2021 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Screen keeps flashing on and off and freaking out
Jan 19, 2021 10:58 PM - TomRannd: dum s8
Jan 19, 2021 10:58 PM - TomRannd: >
Jan 19, 2021 10:58 PM - TomRannd: dammit >: (
Jan 19, 2021 11:12 PM - kenenthk: So keep my s8 turned on thanks for the tip
Jan 19, 2021 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Didnt you say the screen cracked also
Jan 19, 2021 11:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's a tiny crack, not something that'd cause whatever issue it was having lol
Jan 19, 2021 11:33 PM - kenenthk: I'm surprised I haven't cracked mine the way it always falls off counters
Jan 20, 2021 2:54 AM - Nonintendo: hi
Jan 20, 2021 2:55 AM - Nonintendo: its not letting me replay to a post
Jan 20, 2021 2:55 AM - Nonintendo: ...
Jan 20, 2021 3:11 AM - kenenthk: I think theres like a 5 post limit maybe create an introduction thread


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 21, 2021)

Jan 20, 2021 5:49 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am the best demon
Jan 20, 2021 6:00 AM - aadz93: hold on to your panties!
Jan 20, 2021 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Well trump is gone today
Jan 20, 2021 9:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1RyCH4w.jpg
Jan 20, 2021 9:19 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/22228469/gaming-pc-heat-home-winter-nvidia-amd-rtx-3080-6800-xt
Jan 20, 2021 10:17 AM - Veho: My brother's PC heats his room. It's not unfeasible.
Jan 20, 2021 10:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.buzzfeednews.com/amphtml/skbaer/trump-pardons-lil-wayne
Jan 20, 2021 11:26 AM - Veho: He had a gun on him? Lame. This guy had a flamethrower: https://techcrunch.com/2021/01/19/elon-musk-said-it-was-not-a-flamethrower
Jan 20, 2021 11:26 AM - Veho: Now that's something to get arrested for.
Jan 20, 2021 11:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: eww the verge
Jan 20, 2021 11:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: nice idea ken but introductions section doesn't count
Jan 20, 2021 11:35 AM - Veho: He's saying he can't reply to a post?
Jan 20, 2021 11:36 AM - Veho: There's no limit for replying to a thread.
Jan 20, 2021 11:36 AM - Veho: Maybe the thread is locked.
Jan 20, 2021 11:51 AM - kenenthk: Yes Veho please explain how I reply to a locked thread
Jan 20, 2021 11:55 AM - Veho: Easy, just become a mod.
Jan 20, 2021 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Ew
Jan 20, 2021 11:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/0fEctSHGOCM
Jan 20, 2021 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:55 AM - Veho: Easy, just become a mod. < Nah you don't need to gobble that much staff cock, you can just become mag staff ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: You mean gobble even more staff cock, and be expected to work on top of it?
Jan 20, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha, imagine thinking you have to work to be mag staff ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 2:03 PM - aadz93: well arent you being paid to suck staffs cock
Jan 20, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 20, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Imagine mag staff getting paid
Jan 20, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew
Jan 20, 2021 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's funny
Jan 20, 2021 2:04 PM - aadz93: lol I don't expect staff to get paid much if they even do
Jan 20, 2021 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At best we get the items we review, that's the extent
Jan 20, 2021 2:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure as shit not getting paid actual money for it lol
Jan 20, 2021 2:07 PM - aadz93: I see, figured the mods and admins get paid a stipend or something
Jan 20, 2021 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, nobody gets paid lol
Jan 20, 2021 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Temp isn't run for profit
Jan 20, 2021 2:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any money the Temp brings in is put directly back into the site
Jan 20, 2021 2:09 PM - aadz93: make sense
Jan 20, 2021 2:09 PM - aadz93: makes*
Jan 20, 2021 2:12 PM - aadz93: I can see why one gets tired of dickriding so much
Jan 20, 2021 2:21 PM - DinohScene: I wish I got paid, wouldn't have to deal with a 13 year old laptop :')
Jan 20, 2021 2:27 PM - aadz93: get them to let you review a laptop, keep it afterwards 
Jan 20, 2021 2:27 PM - DinohScene: Send me a laptop that I can review and I'll do it
Jan 20, 2021 2:31 PM - aadz93: I'll send a Toshiba T3100 
Jan 20, 2021 2:39 PM - DinohScene: Sure! I'll take it!
Jan 20, 2021 2:50 PM - Veho: We don't get laptops to review because this is a gaming site and laptops are (usually) not gaming oriented. Those that are cost a gajillion dollars so we don't get those either.
Jan 20, 2021 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, we don't get laptops to review because they won't give them to us ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've certainly tried ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In fact, a lot of things we review aren't "gaming oriented", we've been doing a lot of different stuff so we can become a general review site 
Jan 20, 2021 2:53 PM - Veho: Must have missed those.
Jan 20, 2021 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've been doing that for a while lol
Jan 20, 2021 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why we have like...phone cases and ring lights and and smartwatches and glasses lol
Jan 20, 2021 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And PHONES
Jan 20, 2021 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 2:56 PM - aadz93: lol if they did, they'd be like, "oh I'ma need muh laptop Bach wen u dun"
Jan 20, 2021 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah not usually, unless it's something very expensive/limited you can usually keep it
Jan 20, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the few PCs we've reviewed already
Jan 20, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still using the Skytech PC I got 2 years ago or whatever
Jan 20, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, heavily upgraded anyways lol
Jan 20, 2021 2:58 PM - aadz93: thats what I thought they keep the nice stuff, you peasants get the cheap stuff
Jan 20, 2021 3:02 PM - aadz93: well the skytech seems nice, though I'm not in to pre assembled rigs
Jan 20, 2021 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing original on it is the CPU and mobo at this point lol. I replaced RAM and cooler and GPU and PSU
Jan 20, 2021 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, and the case and fans I guess
Jan 20, 2021 3:15 PM - aadz93: that's typical pc maintenance
Jan 20, 2021 3:19 PM - aadz93: I just repasted my r9 fury,  which now runs much better, it doesn't get over 72c, and that's running 1.25ghz mining crypto, before it would go over 80c
Jan 20, 2021 3:21 PM - aadz93: I'd recommend those use r9 fury based cards to repasted, they didn't do a great job at the factory
Jan 20, 2021 3:22 PM - aadz93: I had auto incorrect
Jan 20, 2021 3:22 PM - aadz93: case in point
Jan 20, 2021 3:27 PM - aadz93: hy610 thermal paste works great
Jan 20, 2021 3:27 PM - aadz93: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HY610-Thermal-Grease-Paste-CPU-Electronics-Cooling-Compound-Heat-Sink-Transfers/124438525132?hash=item1cf91d34cc%3Ag%3AwrcAAOSwp6xfruRz&LH_BIN=1
Jan 20, 2021 3:27 PM - aadz93: shit will last forever
Jan 20, 2021 3:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow that's shit paste
Jan 20, 2021 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I guess you get what you pay for
Jan 20, 2021 3:37 PM - Joe88: someone did a test (maybe it was linus)or jay) and those industrial paste are not very good compared to the tubes they sell specially for cpu cooling
Jan 20, 2021 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got a whopping 3w/mk thermal conductivity lol
Jan 20, 2021 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Your average "moderately cheap" CPU thermal paste is like 5w
Jan 20, 2021 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good stuff is 8+W
Jan 20, 2021 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's pretty much trash, yeah
Jan 20, 2021 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well put mustard on it ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 4:21 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaoTARN3sv4
Jan 20, 2021 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just spend a tiny bit more for some Arctic Silver 5 lol
Jan 20, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Arctic-Silver-AS5-3-5G-Thermal-Paste/dp/B0087X728K/ref=sr_1_4?crid=2HAMW3LKCCT5X&dchild=1&keywords=arctic+silver+5+thermal+paste&qid=1611161987&sprefix=arctic+Silver+%2Caps%2C176&sr=8-4
Jan 20, 2021 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean if your doing like 10,000 systems a day going cheaper could be worth it, but for the average user... just spend a few bucks more for better stuff.
Jan 20, 2021 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well if you're doing bulk you're probably going to have bulk deals from a supplier so you can use better stuff lol
Jan 20, 2021 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qaoTARN3sv4?t=195 <--- that is used for thermal transfer from brakes into the tires... and to keep the lug nuts from sticking to the bolts... So thermal transfer is not the only consideration lol
Jan 20, 2021 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't want to create too many warranty/returns because you cheaped out on paste
Jan 20, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah, but from my experience Dell and Compaq and such, just use the absolute worst paste lol
Jan 20, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In some cases peanut butter might have been better lol
Jan 20, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently diaper rash cream can make a legit temporary substitute for thermal paste lol
Jan 20, 2021 5:15 PM - aadz93: to be fair it still give an improvement on both my gpu and CPU, shows how crap factory paste is
Jan 20, 2021 5:17 PM - aadz93: had that same tub for like 3 years now, Haven't had any issues, also works great for 360s too
Jan 20, 2021 5:18 PM - aadz93: plus its way more visually appealing
Jan 20, 2021 5:20 PM - aadz93: the hy880 is 5w/ma
Jan 20, 2021 5:37 PM - Veho: Can we close the Biden thread now? He got sworn in, it's as official as it can get, time to fucking delete the thread and ban everyone.
Jan 20, 2021 5:37 PM - Veho: Can I? Can I please?
Jan 20, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it Veho
Jan 20, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go rogue
Jan 20, 2021 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'll only improve the Temp
Jan 20, 2021 6:00 PM - Chary: Did it for you get rekt
Jan 20, 2021 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Great, now ban everyone
Jan 20, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 6:15 PM - kenenthk: I slept in and missed it, how many people got shot during it
Jan 20, 2021 6:16 PM - Veho: Somewhere between zero and a million, inclusive.
Jan 20, 2021 6:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: Ban me! Ban me!
Jan 20, 2021 6:39 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: ok maybe not
Jan 20, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: I banned a man in Reno just to watch him cry.
Jan 20, 2021 6:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hXLoRSR.mp4
Jan 20, 2021 7:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jyKuGta.mp4
Jan 20, 2021 7:18 PM - IIGameZ: Breath Of The Wild is a great game that makes you never want to put it down. The possibilities are infinite and the combat mechanics are really simple to master. Going back to the infinite possibilities; want to fly using bombs? Done! Want to ravage monsters in a massive open world? Done too! Want to duplicate arrows, weapons, shield, and bows using the power of helpful glitches? Well, guess!
Jan 20, 2021 7:19 PM - IIGameZ: I recommend BOTW to anybody with a Wii U or a Switch, due to the always refreshing content. For an even better playthrough, go into the game completely blind.
Jan 20, 2021 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not quite sure what they were expecting there
Jan 20, 2021 7:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did they think "oh fire not hot if it's on loose pant!"
Jan 20, 2021 7:44 PM - Veho: More or less, yes.
Jan 20, 2021 7:45 PM - Veho: "Denim is fireproof."
Jan 20, 2021 8:11 PM - aadz93: ban em, do it if u bad
Jan 20, 2021 8:12 PM - aadz93: guess that guy missed stop drop and roll
Jan 20, 2021 8:15 PM - aadz93: instead of running and fanning the fire, burning you more
Jan 20, 2021 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: idiot probably didn't realize that it's the invisible gas cloud that burns
Jan 20, 2021 9:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Man I wish nvidia release new tablet with tegra X1+ Already 
Jan 20, 2021 9:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where am I suppose to find nvidia powered tablets?
Jan 20, 2021 9:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YJXPgfv.mp4
Jan 20, 2021 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would you want a shit 5 year old SoC in a tablet?
Jan 20, 2021 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My phone is like twice as powerful as the potato trash in the X1 now
Jan 20, 2021 9:36 PM - Veho: Your $1000 flagship phone?
Jan 20, 2021 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $2000*
Jan 20, 2021 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jan 20, 2021 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the SoC is in a few cheapo phones now, like $600 or something lol
Jan 20, 2021 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And will get much cheaper, since the successor is coming soon
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ap4JHA2mZtU
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Veho: Wait, which one do you have?
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Z Fold 2 
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Veho: Yeah, it says it's $1000.
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cough cough review here cough cough
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On sale, yes
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MSRP it's $2000
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 20, 2021 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Does the Z stand for Zoro
Jan 20, 2021 9:39 PM - Veho: Oooooh, that's if you sign an eternal contract with Comcast or some such bullshit.
Jan 20, 2021 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Indeed, usual carrier deals lol
Jan 20, 2021 9:39 PM - Veho: $2000 actual price.
Jan 20, 2021 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We ended up swapping to Verizon from shitty Sprint, so I did get it for $1000, but that's besides the point ;O;
Jan 20, 2021 9:40 PM - kenenthk: If you snap it in half it could be worth $1,000
Jan 20, 2021 9:42 PM - Veho: 
Jan 20, 2021 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Huh Lasy Gaga didn't do an awful job on the national anthem good for her
Jan 20, 2021 10:05 PM - Veho: I guess.
Jan 20, 2021 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/win10-browser-filepath-bsod
Jan 20, 2021 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So definitely don't enter \\.\globalroot\device\condrv\kernelconnect in your file explorer window 
Jan 20, 2021 10:17 PM - kenenthk: I put it in, it gave me money
Jan 20, 2021 10:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/lord-of-the-rings/2021/1/20/22239302/who-is-tom-bombadil-poem-hobbit-lotr-books-movies
Jan 20, 2021 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: wow Tom
Jan 20, 2021 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I just entered it in the Firefox address bar in order to Google it
Jan 20, 2021 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and got a bsod
Jan 20, 2021 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I did not expect it to do anything in Firefox
Jan 20, 2021 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Glad I used android 
Jan 20, 2021 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: works in chrome and brave and possibly edge too apparently
Jan 20, 2021 11:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: damn i thought i was being clever
Jan 20, 2021 11:56 PM - kenenthk: I can see why it would cause you can do ftp:// in browsers
Jan 21, 2021 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but that uses the built in ftp client
Jan 21, 2021 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't go through explorer
Jan 21, 2021 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: it might be automatically converting it to a file:/// link and trying to open it as a file
Jan 21, 2021 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah most likely
Jan 21, 2021 1:29 AM - aadz93: shoutinindaox
Jan 21, 2021 1:29 AM - aadz93: we're sorry an unexpected error has occurred, please restart.
Jan 21, 2021 1:54 AM - kenenthk: Ah that wonderful feeling when you realize you have unused spending points at reasturants
Jan 21, 2021 3:19 AM - aadz93: maruchan ramen noodle time


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 22, 2021)

Jan 21, 2021 4:50 AM - TheZander: I got one of those hands things off of amazon and it has a psp emulator and I'm trying to run gta but it plays very slow and i have no option for vulkan just opengl is there any way to configure it to play still?
Jan 21, 2021 5:20 AM - kenenthk: The chips probably too shitty to run it
Jan 21, 2021 6:53 AM - kenenthk: Huh
Jan 21, 2021 10:41 AM - Sicklyboy: reeeeeeeeeee
Jan 21, 2021 12:14 PM - Dwarf23: hey there, new here.. I am a noob looking for help with Swiss on GC
Jan 21, 2021 12:15 PM - Dwarf23: I am trying to find out for myself for 2 days now, but could not solve my problems
Jan 21, 2021 12:23 PM - Sicklyboy: Recommend to post in here https://gbatemp.net/forums/nintendo-gamecube.231/
Jan 21, 2021 12:23 PM - Sicklyboy: This shoutbox is staffed 100% by idiots and dumbasses
Jan 21, 2021 12:24 PM - Sicklyboy: Myself included.
Jan 21, 2021 12:41 PM - Veho: Staffed or populated?
Jan 21, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: Inhabited.
Jan 21, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: Populated.
Jan 21, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: Infested.
Jan 21, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: Frequented.
Jan 21, 2021 12:59 PM - kenenthk: 110% once they added Flame
Jan 21, 2021 3:25 PM - Chary: 200%
Jan 21, 2021 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Jan 21, 2021 3:57 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/newegg-shuffle-prize-draw-amd-ryzen-nvidia-rtx-3080/
Jan 21, 2021 4:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: TheZander i don't kno w what a "hands thing" is but i'm guessing a cheap emulator handheld, most of those are not really capable of running anything past snes/gba/mega drive
Jan 21, 2021 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck pcgamer fucking autoplaying videos fuck 
Jan 21, 2021 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
Jan 21, 2021 5:14 PM - Flame: fuck you all
Jan 21, 2021 5:17 PM - Lilith Valentine: Fuck me
Jan 21, 2021 5:18 PM - Flame: 
Jan 21, 2021 5:25 PM - Valwinz: ;o;
Jan 21, 2021 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Viagra
Jan 21, 2021 6:17 PM - Memoir: Consult your physician.
Jan 21, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: I recommend .onion sites
Jan 21, 2021 6:53 PM - Lilith Valentine: Flame, you know I wanna! 
Jan 21, 2021 7:37 PM - TrackY: what\
Jan 21, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Sex is when you get two people naked and they put things inside of holes
Jan 21, 2021 7:56 PM - aadz93: and make their genitalia throw up
Jan 21, 2021 7:57 PM - Flame: You people make me sick.
Jan 21, 2021 7:57 PM - Flame: DO 500 PUSH UPS NOW!
Jan 21, 2021 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk unless they are lesbians? Depending on how lesbian they are lol
Jan 21, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: https://kotaku.com/you-can-buy-a-912lb-box-of-playstation-consoles-1846096622
Jan 21, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Yeah you can't tell me a real lesbian is into dildos
Jan 21, 2021 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some of them are I don't understand it but eh I guess built for it? Lol
Jan 21, 2021 9:16 PM - kenenthk: I hate men but I still enjoy a penis like device up my vagina
Jan 21, 2021 9:28 PM - Flame: good for you ken. finally admitting the truth.
Jan 21, 2021 9:28 PM - Flame: you are a good lesbian ken
Jan 21, 2021 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Thats why ure mum enjoyed having me around 
Jan 21, 2021 9:43 PM - Flame: ure mum enjoyed me more.
Jan 21, 2021 9:43 PM - Flame: *horse sounds*
Jan 21, 2021 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean butt
Jan 21, 2021 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Yeah you can't tell me a real lesbian is into dildos <- not all dildos are penis shaped
Jan 21, 2021 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i should know
Jan 21, 2021 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Our moms enjoyed each other better
Jan 21, 2021 10:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/x7jY1DwaSSo So MJs been hiding in Russia
Jan 21, 2021 11:50 PM - SG854: @Tom Bombadildo When developers learn more about X-Box and PS5 hardware and optimize games better for that hardware won't PC also get those same optimizations since RDNA2 and Zen 2 also exists on PC. I would assume Developers use PC's Equipped with Zen 2 or Zen 3 and 6900xt's for ease of development.
Jan 21, 2021 11:53 PM - SG854: PC's were always behind in optimization since there's so many choices of hardware, And have to brute for performance. But this could be the first generation in a long time where games can be well optimized on pc since pc hardware equivalents exist with the same architecture, on hardware that are commonly used today.
Jan 22, 2021 12:05 AM - SG854: I can also expect emulation for PS5 to be easier on these RDNA gpu's and Zen CPU's on PC. You won't need to emulate much, and can run natively.
Jan 22, 2021 12:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, because that's not how it works. A) PS4 and Xboner were both based on the same kind of architecture as available on PC, so the idea that Zen 2 and RNDA 2 is the "first time they exist in the same architecture" is just plain wrong
Jan 22, 2021 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 2) There's a lot less OS overhead on a console vs a PC using Windows, to a significant degree
Jan 22, 2021 12:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: X) You're implying that everyone is suddenly using RDNA2 and Zen 2 on PC, that's not the case. PC hardware is still incredibly segmented
Jan 22, 2021 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And, given the speed at which PC hardware architecture evolves, will become obsolete in 3-4 years
Jan 22, 2021 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is about when you'd expect devs to start pushing new console hardware to the max
Jan 22, 2021 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Also, you can't just "run" code like that natively for emulation
Jan 22, 2021 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise we'd already have perfect PS4/Xbone emulation
Jan 22, 2021 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And, for that matter, perfect OG XBOX emulation
Jan 22, 2021 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since that was literally just a Pentium 3 and a Geforce 3 lol
Jan 22, 2021 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, because that's not how it works. A) PS4 and Xboner were both based on the same kind of architecture as available on PC, so the idea that Zen 2 and RNDA 2 is the "first time they exist in the same architecture" is just plain wrong < And to be more specific, the PS4/Xbone both used Jaguar based AMD CPUs
Jan 22, 2021 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And PS4 Pro used the same GPU architecture as the RX 400 series
Jan 22, 2021 12:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the OG PS4 was the RX 200 series
Jan 22, 2021 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can actually now buy a little AIO motherboard that has the Xboners SoC on it from Aliexpress and stuff
Jan 22, 2021 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Run Windows and everything on it
Jan 22, 2021 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though spoiler alert, it was fucking awful cuz boy was last gen console specs trash lol
Jan 22, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If the new consoles used standard Windows installs and their hardware was actually standard off the shelf parts (because they aren't, they're still custom), then yeah maybe you'd be right
Jan 22, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's just not the case
Jan 22, 2021 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I guess technically the Sexbox runs Windows cuz they just use the Windows kernel as a base lol
Jan 22, 2021 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's still much more of a custom thing
Jan 22, 2021 12:42 AM - SG854: Let's say on a 5900x and 32 gigs of ram. Will overhead be as much of a problem.
Jan 22, 2021 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Your hardware doesn't matter, it's still an issue with the OS and how much direct access it has with the hardware
Jan 22, 2021 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with the fancy tricks AMD and Nvidia are coming out with, there's still more overhead than you'd have with a console
Jan 22, 2021 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's why, even with an NVMe that might be 10x faster than a SATA SSD, you don't see 10x actual performance gains when loading XYZ whatever
Jan 22, 2021 12:48 AM - SG854: Smart Access memory I've seen to be a hit and miss.
Jan 22, 2021 12:48 AM - SG854: Looking at benchmarks. Nvdia is going to come out with an equivalent soon too.
Jan 22, 2021 12:50 AM - SG854: What did you think of Gamers Nexus Video. Have you seen it. He claims a PS5 is 5 yr old PC hardware. But he's getting alot of flack because people claim using flawed methodology.
Jan 22, 2021 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The problem with Steve's video is that he, like others, is comparing performance of games that aren't fully optimized to the hardware vs PC ports which do have a fair bit of optimization
Jan 22, 2021 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if the hardware is similar, it's still not the same as working on a PC
Jan 22, 2021 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't be surprised if the games compared weren't even remotely optimized to work on the new hardware, they were just quickly recompiled using a PS5 SDK and then tossed out there
Jan 22, 2021 12:56 AM - SG854: I think X box's sdk is alot better now. And developers are claiming bigger performance gains.
Jan 22, 2021 12:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't go and generalize performance of a system like that based on hasty ports, that's just silly
Jan 22, 2021 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the Sexbox has been running at lot of third party ports worse off than the PS5 despite it's hardware advantage
Jan 22, 2021 12:59 AM - SG854: You're right. Hence the bigger performance gain devs are claiming now.
Jan 22, 2021 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect that's either SDK issues, or possibly because Sony apparently sent out dev kits much earlier
Jan 22, 2021 1:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think also X86/X64 is pretty well known so don't expect giant leaps in graphics over launch
Jan 22, 2021 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well CPU architecture isn't going to have much to do with that 
Jan 22, 2021 1:02 AM - SG854: Thats what I was thinking too. X86/X64 is well know on PC side of things. Its not like PS3's alien hardware.
Jan 22, 2021 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And the GPU stuff isn't much different in that respect 
Jan 22, 2021 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I do expect graphics will get a bit better, once things like UE5 and such launch
Jan 22, 2021 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Given UE5's neato additions and upgrades
Jan 22, 2021 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just don't expect it'll be soon, late 2022 or 2023 at the earliest is when I expect like a "generous" graphical leap
Jan 22, 2021 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it'll probably run like shit at first lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then 2025-2026 you'll get the "decent" performance along with it
Jan 22, 2021 1:07 AM - SG854: Pretty excited for open world games. First time the cpu isn't shit. Combine that with the fast ssd. Ooooo baby.
Jan 22, 2021 1:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, so long as open world games keep following the same formula they're not really gonna get any better
Jan 22, 2021 1:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hardware ain't gonna change the dumb Ubisoft/EA generic "OPEN WORLD WITH TOWERS YOU CLIMB TO UNLOCK MORE WORLD WITH BASIC BITCH "ACTIVITIES" TO PAD OUT GAME LENGTH"
Jan 22, 2021 1:10 AM - SG854: I'm not as pessimistic. Cyberpunk failing so bad may be a gift. A lesson for devs.
Jan 22, 2021 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cyberpunk failed because the old fuck CEOs decided to rush out an unfinished game
Jan 22, 2021 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not because it uses the same cookie cutter open world mechanics lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise Asscreed and Watch Dogs and such would be failing just as hard
Jan 22, 2021 1:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And they don't, they sell
Jan 22, 2021 1:13 AM - SG854: Exactly, a lessons to devs everywhere to not rush things. Too many rushed unfinished games waiting for patches. Cyberpunk was the extreme version of that.
Jan 22, 2021 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So? They're still going to use the cookie cutter bs lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:20 AM - SG854: I have faith, a savior out there. Will provide the greatest open world game ever this gen.
Jan 22, 2021 1:41 AM - kenenthk: HP RPG save the gaming industry
Jan 22, 2021 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gamerant.com/goodwill-912-pound-box-playstation-sale/amp/
Jan 22, 2021 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of pounds... Lol
Jan 22, 2021 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.ajc.com/news/teen-accused-of-stealing-nearly-1-million-from-gwinnett-kroger/7FV4QYI2FFGFXA5LTTXHZABBVQ/?outputType=amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 23, 2021)

Jan 22, 2021 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well hmmm that kid is going places.... Probability prison but that is a place lol
Jan 22, 2021 4:21 AM - SG854: A patent for fpga amd cpu's
Jan 22, 2021 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: FPGA is cool under some circumstances, but mostly just a classic CPU is best.
Jan 22, 2021 8:12 AM - kenenthk: Well that was a werid ass dream
Jan 22, 2021 8:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting some ass?
Jan 22, 2021 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My new boots are painful  breaking them in.
Jan 22, 2021 8:40 AM - kenenthk: It was weridly me chasing ass, causing mayham in a pawn store and an arguement over an atari pong system. While chasing a girl I use to talk to that lied about being engadged and pregnant
Jan 22, 2021 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 22, 2021 9:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FOrRQFj.jpg
Jan 22, 2021 9:18 AM - kenenthk: Objects in mirror may seem closer then they appear
Jan 22, 2021 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://bernie-sits.herokuapp.com/
Jan 22, 2021 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Damn it porn links dont work
Jan 22, 2021 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uxz3pOs.jpg
Jan 22, 2021 10:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RilVpix.jpg
Jan 22, 2021 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZiNhIDe.jpg
Jan 22, 2021 10:44 AM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/UjD042H_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 22, 2021 11:03 AM - Veho: u ded
Jan 22, 2021 11:04 AM - kenenthk: I died 10 years ago
Jan 22, 2021 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Veho sucks
Jan 22, 2021 12:04 PM - Veho: $20 is $20.
Jan 22, 2021 12:35 PM - kenenthk: It can turn to $40 if you put the effort in
Jan 22, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/LQuf0j4
Jan 22, 2021 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, looks like they might be finally tearing down that house that burned months ago lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I request it be more creepy? lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom it's Detroit another one will be on fire any day now 
Jan 22, 2021 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a nice big excavator here smacking it around lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At 8:40 in the morning, so I'm sure my wife is happy...lol
Jan 22, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: Mmmm, asbestos errywhere.
Jan 22, 2021 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/U3usiJq.png
Jan 22, 2021 2:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZiNhIDe.jpg
Jan 22, 2021 2:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zVDoyI8.mp4
Jan 22, 2021 2:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do I know the dude fondling my balls isn't some creep who took the job because he gets a hardon from the thought of fondling balls all day every day?
Jan 22, 2021 2:59 PM - Veho: As long as he's qualified, fuck it. Results are results.
Jan 22, 2021 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: not being able to see them just makes it more creepy doesn't it?
Jan 22, 2021 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: they should use a one way mirror so you can see them but they can't see you
Jan 22, 2021 4:07 PM - Veho: What if they don't want you to watch them while they fondle your balls?
Jan 22, 2021 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How does the guy in the box know the person plopping their balls into their hands isn't some creep who gets a hardon from the thought of having his balls fondled repeatedly all day? What if the same guy just keeps going to the box to have his balls fondled?
Jan 22, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, it's been about 3 hours and now the burned down house is just a small pile of rubble
Jan 22, 2021 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GG Mr excavator guy
Jan 22, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: Depends. If the ball fondler gets paid per nutsack, then it's all the same to them.
Jan 22, 2021 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: then they should have chosen a different job 
Jan 22, 2021 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: i think most people get a hardon from the thought of having their balls fondled all day
Jan 22, 2021 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's just normal
Jan 22, 2021 9:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: also... they're the ones paying for it, so it's fair game
Jan 22, 2021 9:48 PM - DinohScene: whatever they pay, I'll do it for half
Jan 22, 2021 9:48 PM - DinohScene: hell I do it for free but if people want to pay : D
Jan 22, 2021 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's exactly my point
Jan 22, 2021 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're gonna have creeps like Dinoh fondling balls
Jan 22, 2021 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Would you rather have tom fondling your balls
Jan 22, 2021 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually, considering i think tom is straight, probably yeah
Jan 22, 2021 11:50 PM - kenenthk: Yeah his wife is just there to make him seem straight
Jan 22, 2021 11:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: makes sense, no straight man would call himself "bombadildo"
Jan 22, 2021 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Peggings do exsist
Jan 22, 2021 11:52 PM - kenenthk: He does get overly excited when manly mods enter the chat
Jan 22, 2021 11:58 PM - SG854: People love holding onto physical copies because they are valuable for resale. They can make some money back. And digital copies on consoles at least you can't resell. Will Blockchains help with that making digital copies for games more valuable. It's working pretty good with bitcoin.
Jan 23, 2021 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Really I never knew people liked to resell things
Jan 23, 2021 12:14 AM - SG854: People resell all the time. Look at Ebay.
Jan 23, 2021 12:14 AM - SG854: Or least sell their used copy.
Jan 23, 2021 12:15 AM - kenenthk: I thought that was a scalper site for hardware
Jan 23, 2021 12:20 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
Jan 23, 2021 12:28 AM - kenenthk: Yeezy babby
Jan 23, 2021 12:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/metal-gear-solid-cast-reunion/
Jan 23, 2021 1:18 AM - kenenthk: https://wsvn.com/news/local/florida-teen-gets-45-years-for-killing-mom-during-fight-over-grades/?FBWSVN
Jan 23, 2021 1:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cyberpunk.net/en/news/37373/patch-1-1
Jan 23, 2021 1:55 AM - aadz93: why do chicken coops have 2 doors?
Jan 23, 2021 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Cause a cock prefers two entrance holes
Jan 23, 2021 1:58 AM - aadz93: no because if they 4 they'd be chicken sedans
Jan 23, 2021 1:58 AM - aadz93: had 4
Jan 23, 2021 1:59 AM - kenenthk: Mine was better
Jan 23, 2021 2:01 AM - aadz93: if you say so
Jan 23, 2021 3:44 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZZUMjoxfZA
Jan 23, 2021 3:45 AM - Sicklyboy: it's mahvel baybee
Jan 23, 2021 3:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ordered a new shield TV Pro 
Jan 23, 2021 3:49 AM - kenenthk: The dildo shield?
Jan 23, 2021 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01N1NT9Y6?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Jan 23, 2021 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No that one lol
Jan 23, 2021 3:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh, raspberry pi pico
Jan 23, 2021 3:55 AM - kenenthk: How long before you brick it
Jan 23, 2021 3:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think we really needed to go cheaper than the pi zero but hey
Jan 23, 2021 3:58 AM - kenenthk: But its a microcontroller


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 24, 2021)

Jan 23, 2021 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat todays date is 1-23-21 lol
Jan 23, 2021 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well soon anyway lol
Jan 23, 2021 4:07 AM - kenenthk: Drugs are good for you
Jan 23, 2021 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm need to order a big MicroSD card for it lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-256GB-Extreme-microSD-Adapter/dp/B07FCR3316/ref=mp_s_a_1_10?dchild=1&keywords=micro%2Bsd%2Bcard&qid=1611378127&sprefix=Micro&sr=8-10&th=1&psc=1
Jan 23, 2021 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 99 bucks sold... Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Stop buying electronic shit and pay off my debt instead 
Jan 23, 2021 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:12 AM - kenenthk: Or buy me a 3080
Jan 23, 2021 5:14 AM - kenenthk: I'll also take sluts
Jan 23, 2021 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You'll get nothing and like it!!! Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:16 AM - kenenthk: I got a beat up ryzen 9 box
Jan 23, 2021 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FuNJq_wI1ns
Jan 23, 2021 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol thats a good CPU 
Jan 23, 2021 5:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or so I hear lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:21 AM - kenenthk: I hope they catch on fire 
Jan 23, 2021 5:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually temps are really good like I maxed out at like 82C
Jan 23, 2021 5:22 AM - kenenthk: I better call amd and get my ryzen 9 RMA
Jan 23, 2021 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And that was running a bunch of stuff and cyberpunk at the same time
Jan 23, 2021 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol say they accidentally put a 2700X in the box  lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy one on Amazon and return the 2700X lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Yeah and they forgot the stock cooler
Jan 23, 2021 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Say its broken lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:23 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if amd demands POP
Jan 23, 2021 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It does not come with one so your golden lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if I get a free game with my 5900X hmmm
Jan 23, 2021 5:24 AM - kenenthk: So its just a big ass box for nothing
Jan 23, 2021 5:25 AM - kenenthk: Wont that ruin it for you if you ever beed to rma
Jan 23, 2021 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.rockpapershotgun.com/2020/11/17/get-far-cry-6-for-free-with-select-amd-ryzen-cpus/amp/
Jan 23, 2021 5:27 AM - kenenthk: I'm actually k8nd of tempted to do that to amazon they do sell used shit
Jan 23, 2021 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk once you run a CPU for like 24 hours they are like 99.99999% going to be fine for 20 years unless your overclocking
Jan 23, 2021 5:28 AM - kenenthk: I doubt most amazon warehouse workers wont even bother looking at the cpu
Jan 23, 2021 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably not lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make sure to use a 9 volt battery to kill it then lap the top to no identifying marks lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Or drop it in vodka
Jan 23, 2021 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Bend the pins
Jan 23, 2021 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That could be construed as user error
Jan 23, 2021 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DOA chip is better
Jan 23, 2021 5:40 AM - kenenthk: They cant really argue I just got the wrong shit
Jan 23, 2021 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi dont you already have a shield tv
Jan 23, 2021 5:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats the advantage?
Jan 23, 2021 5:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: even overclocking you aren't probably going ot have much noticable effect on the lifetime of the cpu because it's still probably going to outlive its useful life no matter how hard you OC it
Jan 23, 2021 5:57 AM - kenenthk: Some people have things called houses where more then 1 device can come in handy
Jan 23, 2021 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have wanted a second shield TV for a while now
Jan 23, 2021 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to move my old one to the living room lol
Jan 23, 2021 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a 4K in my bedroom
Jan 23, 2021 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/amd-to-release-bios-update-to-finally-fix-ryzen-5000-issues
Jan 23, 2021 7:22 AM - Sicklyboy: hoooo
Jan 23, 2021 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Sickly 
Jan 23, 2021 7:24 AM - Sicklyboy: what is up lad
Jan 23, 2021 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh pain and suffering success and joy...
Jan 23, 2021 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Every day brings much of each these days
Jan 23, 2021 7:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi: can't all the shield tvs do 4k?
Jan 23, 2021 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure they could
Jan 23, 2021 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're all basically the same hardware anyway
Jan 23, 2021 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: not much to upgrade
Jan 23, 2021 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: also OHHHH the raspberry pi pico is a competitor to arduinos and teensys
Jan 23, 2021 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: that makes sense
Jan 23, 2021 7:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: teensys are like $30 damn so $4 for this is a bargain by comparison
Jan 23, 2021 7:32 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm glad I held out on the nvidia shield train and Google released a new Chromecast that's on a relatively similar level and runs full Android with USB C OTG functionality.
Jan 23, 2021 7:32 AM - Sicklyboy: For $50. And 4k capable and what not.
Jan 23, 2021 7:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: think it's because they have some patent on it so nobody can make clone devices
Jan 23, 2021 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah that new chromecast is cool, but you are not understanding the point of a shield tv
Jan 23, 2021 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shield TV is expensive buuuttt it can do so much and is just a treat to use
Jan 23, 2021 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: we have always had cheap android sticks and boxes
Jan 23, 2021 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: what sets the shield tv apart from those is how much faster it is
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh man is it
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: and even when the hardware hasn't basically been updated since it first came out
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: not in any significant way
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: it still manages to be the fastest android tv box
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: by a wide margin
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: and that snappy experience does matter
Jan 23, 2021 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They continuously update the software
Jan 23, 2021 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: even if you won't necessarily be using it to play games
Jan 23, 2021 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i expect that chromecast to be closer to the cheap android stick end of the spectrum as far as performance
Jan 23, 2021 7:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like it as a "Classic console" for all of that stuff
Jan 23, 2021 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Best way to experience PS1 in my opinion
Jan 23, 2021 7:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but i have a desktop connected to my TV
Jan 23, 2021 7:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: and dolphin kinda runs like ass still
Jan 23, 2021 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Video playback is fantastic I do Plex and a lot of services then game streaming from my desktop PC
Jan 23, 2021 7:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: i just use kodi
Jan 23, 2021 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just game stream Dolphin and PCSX2 from your main machine
Jan 23, 2021 7:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: was why i got a shield tv in the first place
Jan 23, 2021 7:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: my samsung smart tv has a plex client
Jan 23, 2021 7:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i wanted kodi
Jan 23, 2021 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Jan 23, 2021 7:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: it has all the piracy addons
Jan 23, 2021 7:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: and configurability i could want
Jan 23, 2021 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can even cast video to my Shield from my phone 
Jan 23, 2021 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: if i used plex though, i know there are some people who would hook me up with 100s of TBs worth of plex servers filled with all sorts of shit
Jan 23, 2021 7:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Literally there is not much a Shield TV can't do anymore
Jan 23, 2021 7:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: well
Jan 23, 2021 7:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: dolphin runs like ass
Jan 23, 2021 7:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: and it can't run switch games (yet)
Jan 23, 2021 7:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stream it lol
Jan 23, 2021 7:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: although should be theoretically possible
Jan 23, 2021 7:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stream that too lol
Jan 23, 2021 7:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: kinda defeats the point though
Jan 23, 2021 7:41 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm so glad to have a plex server again (for the past year or so)
Jan 23, 2021 7:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm fine with just a smb share on my torrenting box and pointing kodi to that
Jan 23, 2021 7:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see what plex could give me over that other than being easier to share with friends
Jan 23, 2021 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plex is nice for sharing your video out to your phones and tablets outside your home
Jan 23, 2021 7:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I am on the hospital wifi now I can watch my stuff if I wanted lol
Jan 23, 2021 7:44 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah it provides a great way to manage metadata, access your library outside your home, do on the fly transcoding to video quality and bandwidth per device resolution and current internet speed, share with friends
Jan 23, 2021 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The share with friends thing I have yet to figure out lol tried to share with kenenthk
Jan 23, 2021 7:53 AM - Sicklyboy: I gotta set up ombi at some point so my friends can request movie and tv show downloads
Jan 23, 2021 8:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I tried that at one point it was too hard if its what I think it is
Jan 23, 2021 8:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: but with kodi i don need to do that i can just load up elementum and stream whatever i like
Jan 23, 2021 8:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: a plex library just sounds like a lot of maintenance
Jan 23, 2021 8:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i usually download stuff to watch it once so keeping it around doesn't do me much
Jan 23, 2021 10:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like Plex for what I call my ultra classic movies ones I can watch over every year or so
Jan 23, 2021 10:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some Christmas movies some action movies
Jan 23, 2021 10:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/23/us/mega-millions-winner-michigan-trnd/index.html
Jan 23, 2021 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I didn't win a billion dollars
Jan 23, 2021 10:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *cancels the midgets he was going to order for kenenthk*
Jan 23, 2021 10:38 AM - Veho: Aww nerts.
Jan 23, 2021 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 11:34 AM - kenenthk: I don't know what a nert is
Jan 23, 2021 11:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You have none
Jan 23, 2021 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Veho has a small penis.
Jan 23, 2021 12:32 PM - Veho: And premature ejaculation.
Jan 23, 2021 12:35 PM - kenenthk: My micropenis is still jealous of it
Jan 23, 2021 12:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just look up generic Viagra lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can get a prescription online for like 60 bucks or something mailed right to your house
Jan 23, 2021 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.getroman.com/drugs/viagra/
Jan 23, 2021 12:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheap lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:49 PM - kenenthk: So if I eat with viagra she wont be satisfied
Jan 23, 2021 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its like 6 bucks for a 60mg pill lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk maybe?
Jan 23, 2021 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All I can tell you is if you take it and don't need it... Fucking amazing lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:54 PM - kenenthk: The average doctor is an idiot and just gives you whatever you ask for
Jan 23, 2021 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True
Jan 23, 2021 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1255418
Jan 23, 2021 12:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom might be a billionaire lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone in Michigan won
Jan 23, 2021 12:56 PM - kenenthk: A billion dildos is dream cum true
Jan 23, 2021 12:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 23, 2021 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of silicon
Jan 23, 2021 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Latex rubber
Jan 23, 2021 1:35 PM - kenenthk: 20° out and suppose to snow the rest the week hate this weather
Jan 23, 2021 1:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.indiatimes.com/trending/human-interest/world-dirtiest-man-amou-haji-532432.html
Jan 23, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: Ew.
Jan 23, 2021 1:58 PM - aadz93: rip larry king
Jan 23, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Damn his wiki didn't even update from is to was
Jan 23, 2021 2:07 PM - Veho: 87? The dude looked 99 the last time I saw him. Was he ill?
Jan 23, 2021 2:11 PM - kenenthk: https://www.rollingstone.com/tv/tv-news/larry-king-dead-obit-828733/
Jan 23, 2021 2:12 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like covid took him 
Jan 23, 2021 5:03 PM - aadz93: yep
Jan 23, 2021 5:23 PM - Sicklyboy: F
Jan 23, 2021 5:42 PM - kenenthk: U
Jan 23, 2021 5:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: N
Jan 23, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D4SO0xR.mp4
Jan 23, 2021 6:22 PM - TomRannd: lol
Jan 23, 2021 6:24 PM - Failed: Hi Guys van someone help me
Jan 23, 2021 6:25 PM - TomRannd: yes most likely, i can direct you to the right forum section
Jan 23, 2021 6:25 PM - Failed: My 3ds is on version 11.5.0-38E i cant update
Jan 23, 2021 6:25 PM - Failed: What must i do to update
Jan 23, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: Open a thread in the 3DS hardware board.
Jan 23, 2021 6:26 PM - TomRannd: ^ and if you are able, see if someone already has the same issue as you
Jan 23, 2021 6:27 PM - Failed: I search for IT but didint find
Jan 23, 2021 6:27 PM - TomRannd: then make a new thread?
Jan 23, 2021 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/p6RjODJ
Jan 23, 2021 6:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zmcUste.jpg
Jan 23, 2021 7:06 PM - aadz93: google is usually the #1 for most
Jan 23, 2021 7:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MkIQ3F3.mp4
Jan 23, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: I thought yahoo was king of search
Jan 23, 2021 9:52 PM - Veho: No.
Jan 23, 2021 9:52 PM - Veho: Even Bing is better than Yahoo.
Jan 23, 2021 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Bing bong boop
Jan 23, 2021 9:58 PM - kenenthk: AskJeeves is top notch
Jan 23, 2021 10:05 PM - beto2526: hello
Jan 23, 2021 10:07 PM - beto2526: can anyone help me convert a 64kb sav file to 128 kb from pokemon emerLD
Jan 23, 2021 10:22 PM - TomRannd: open sav file with notepad and spam 0's at the end till it's 128kb
Jan 23, 2021 10:36 PM - Veho: https://www.gizmochina.com/2021/01/22/xiaomi-launch-mi-10-with-snapdragon-870-report/
Jan 23, 2021 10:38 PM - kenenthk: Stop making psi excited Veho
Jan 23, 2021 10:42 PM - Veho: 
Jan 23, 2021 10:50 PM - Veho: Just showing him options for when he bricks his phone again.
Jan 23, 2021 11:15 PM - kenenthk: bEtEr wOrK MoAr hOsPiTaL HoUrS bRICKEd PhOnEZz
Jan 23, 2021 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no brick this time 
Jan 23, 2021 11:18 PM - kenenthk: You may want to look into the nophone has a back up
Jan 23, 2021 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe after this phone gets old in a year or two but so far its great
Jan 23, 2021 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Its flordia man friendly https://www.thenophone.com/
Jan 24, 2021 12:30 AM - aadz93: someone tryna spy on muh btc
Jan 24, 2021 12:31 AM - aadz93: they failed, though reverse tracking the addresses, they sent a bunch of dust to a bunch of ppl, they got a bunch too
Jan 24, 2021 12:32 AM - aadz93: twice, last on Christmas, then once back in Feb 2020, check ya wallets for a random deposit of ~ .00000550 btc 
Jan 24, 2021 12:55 AM - kenenthk: What nerd shit are we talking about now
Jan 24, 2021 1:05 AM - TomRannd: bitcoin
Jan 24, 2021 1:13 AM - kenenthk: Bitches do love coin
Jan 24, 2021 1:14 AM - TomRannd: lmao good one
Jan 24, 2021 1:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/nzxt-creates-rtx-3080-powered-sneakers
Jan 24, 2021 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Guys need important advice
Jan 24, 2021 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Can a fart give you a headache
Jan 24, 2021 1:38 AM - aadz93: depends on how hard you strain yourself
Jan 24, 2021 1:40 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/4vEQMlegA0g
Jan 24, 2021 1:47 AM - TomRannd: lmao
Jan 24, 2021 1:48 AM - TomRannd: we need you to join the seven people who use shoutbox
Jan 24, 2021 1:48 AM - TomRannd: it gets lonely and sometimes creepy with just kenenth
Jan 24, 2021 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Don't censor me
Jan 24, 2021 1:57 AM - aadz93: https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/raspberry-pi-silicon-pico-now-on-sale/
Jan 24, 2021 1:58 AM - aadz93: hey a $4 board that can be possibly as a trinket alternative
Jan 24, 2021 1:58 AM - aadz93: used*
Jan 24, 2021 2:00 AM - kenenthk: I can give you tips on temp survival for example don't click on pms from psi
Jan 24, 2021 2:01 AM - TomRannd: temp survival that's awesome
Jan 24, 2021 2:02 AM - kenenthk: And how to annoy sickly with his approval
Jan 24, 2021 2:35 AM - aadz93: https://gbatemp.net/threads/temp-revolution.581452/#post-9339186
Jan 24, 2021 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My links have been deemed a war crime under the Geneva convention
Jan 24, 2021 3:43 AM - aadz93: we aren't a part of the geneva convention
Jan 24, 2021 3:47 AM - kenenthk: Well in recent member views temp is a north Korean dictatorship I thought it was fishy sickly has the same hair cut as costello
Jan 24, 2021 3:52 AM - aadz93: they're worse than the north koreans


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 25, 2021)

Jan 24, 2021 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The WHO has determined my links to cause damage to the human psyche and possibly the soul.
Jan 24, 2021 4:54 AM - TomRannd: well aren't you a special guy
Jan 24, 2021 4:55 AM - TomRannd: microsoft told me i wasn't allowed to buy their ps4's anymore so ha
Jan 24, 2021 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 24, 2021 4:59 AM - TomRannd: psi if i was to post pictures and specs of my pc setup would that go in eof or general pc discussion
Jan 24, 2021 4:59 AM - TomRannd: i feel like i should know this but i don't wanna
Jan 24, 2021 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm general PC I would guess
Jan 24, 2021 5:00 AM - TomRannd: alright thank you you're the best psi thanks for being here for me when i most need it
Jan 24, 2021 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would post pics of my build but its a mess lol
Jan 24, 2021 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The specs are amazing but the cable management is difficult....
Jan 24, 2021 5:01 AM - TomRannd: my cable management is decent i'd like to think, mind you i don't have much cables to worry about either
Jan 24, 2021 5:01 AM - TomRannd: you'll see 
Jan 24, 2021 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have like 8 hard drives a optical drive lits of fan wires and 2080 Ti wires and just crazy
Jan 24, 2021 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like hard to make that not a mess lol
Jan 24, 2021 5:04 AM - TomRannd: oh damn yeah that makes lots of sense
Jan 24, 2021 5:05 AM - TomRannd: i isn't got no harddrives, i guess i don't really need them
Jan 24, 2021 5:30 AM - kenenthk: And yet you couldn't have added midget porn in with that ryzen 7
Jan 24, 2021 5:32 AM - kenenthk: If you can afford m2/ssds then no you dont need them 3.25" are good just for cheaper bigger storage options since $60 is like 2tb these days
Jan 24, 2021 5:34 AM - kenenthk: Or if you want to archive material you may not want to store backs up main m2s or ssd
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Here you go psi https://www.newegg.com/seagate-nytro-3330-15-36tb/p/1Z4-002P-00GR6?item=1Z4-002P-00GR6&source=googleshopping&nm_mc=knc-googleadwords-mobile&cm_mmc=knc-googleadwords-mobile-_-pla-_-solid+state+disk+-+enterprise-_-1Z4-002P-00GR6&gclid=CjwKCAiAr6-ABhAfEiwADO4sfd7oCstGYzuYkfyQrMx9xfpgbHUPN5wcfJNbxSKaiURvJ-3kWDH61RoCHGYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 AM - TomRannd: god dammit i was gonna say that
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 AM - TomRannd: screw you
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 AM - TomRannd: here you go psi https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-pc-setup-and-build.581544/
Jan 24, 2021 5:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/biden-stimulus-check-food-stamps-minimum-wage-executive-orders/
Jan 24, 2021 5:49 AM - kenenthk: Zip ties also help with good cable management
Jan 24, 2021 5:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And hand management
Jan 24, 2021 5:51 AM - kenenthk: Your pc doesnt look bad at all
Jan 24, 2021 5:54 AM - kenenthk: Thats why I like corsaire cube cases theres enough room in the back just to let all the shit dangle in the back
Jan 24, 2021 5:57 AM - TomRannd: i think the case i'm using is a white fractal design... and my father is using a coolermaster h500p
Jan 24, 2021 5:57 AM - TomRannd: apparently he despises it though
Jan 24, 2021 5:57 AM - TomRannd: horrible airflow
Jan 24, 2021 5:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D6GINF4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_OXqdGbGRJ8VFT?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 this is my case but its 7 years old now and hopefill will do a ryzen 9 micro atx build this summer
Jan 24, 2021 6:00 AM - TomRannd: i like how it's got the express ports behind the mo-bay it seems?
Jan 24, 2021 6:01 AM - kenenthk: It was super easy to build on
Jan 24, 2021 6:09 AM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/6D0pQsF
Jan 24, 2021 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: express ports?
Jan 24, 2021 6:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://thedirect.com/gaming/diablo-2-remake-release-blizzard-vicarious-visions
Jan 24, 2021 6:22 AM - kenenthk: https://www.notebookcheck.net/YouTuber-s-GDDR6-memory-upgrade-confirms-NVIDIA-indeed-had-plans-for-an-RTX-2070-with-16-GB-VRAM.516741.0.html
Jan 24, 2021 6:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats a lot of RAM
Jan 24, 2021 6:41 AM - kenenthk: So in about 10 years we'll have 32gb ram gpus
Jan 24, 2021 7:08 AM - Veho: It's weird that we don't already have them.
Jan 24, 2021 7:10 AM - Veho: I thought throwing RAM at stuff solves all problems  
Jan 24, 2021 7:14 AM - kenenthk: So does download expansion packs for more ram
Jan 24, 2021 8:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamesn.com/loop-hero/roguelike-dnd-game?amp
Jan 24, 2021 8:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: @
Jan 24, 2021 8:41 AM - Veho: That sounds interesting.
Jan 24, 2021 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was hopeful it wss on Android it is not 
Jan 24, 2021 9:20 AM - Veho: Psi check your PMs.
Jan 24, 2021 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.videogameschronicle.com/news/resident-evil-4-remake-overhauled/amp/
Jan 24, 2021 10:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://tvline.com/2021/01/22/mira-furlan-dies-babylon-5-delenn-lost-dead/
Jan 24, 2021 1:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B0gcQDy.mp4
Jan 24, 2021 1:42 PM - aadz93: hbm ram ftw
Jan 24, 2021 1:44 PM - aadz93: finally! everything is situated for my ayahuasca adventure
Jan 24, 2021 1:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GNtGiD2.mp4
Jan 24, 2021 1:46 PM - aadz93: dumbass, you need butane, or starting fluid (ether)
Jan 24, 2021 1:47 PM - Veho: You can use gasoline if you let it evaporate, not douse the whole tire in it.
Jan 24, 2021 1:47 PM - Veho: "Trust me, I saw this on Youtube"  
Jan 24, 2021 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: is he trying that trick that's supposed to blow up your tire for you?
Jan 24, 2021 1:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not sure if that even works like 75% of life hacks are faked lol
Jan 24, 2021 2:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: good luck, aadz93
Jan 24, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: No, he's trying to bead the tire. You can see the other guy is holding a compressor.
Jan 24, 2021 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know what that means
Jan 24, 2021 2:12 PM - Veho: On the wheel's rim there is a groove that the inner edge of a tire fits into. The inner edge is called a "bead", and getting the edge to fit the groove well so that the fit is airtight is called "beading" a tire.
Jan 24, 2021 2:14 PM - Veho: When you get a completely flat tire, the bead can fall out of the groove and then you can't even inflate the tire any more.
Jan 24, 2021 2:15 PM - Veho: Or when you're fitting a new tire, it has to be fitted correctly. In a tire shop they have specialized tools, but out in the wild you can use FIRE.
Jan 24, 2021 2:15 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63RAFk1Ae84
Jan 24, 2021 2:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hDUN5Ts.mp4
Jan 24, 2021 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Well I woke up to my soundbar playing loud ass cracking sounds took me a good minute to figure out wtf it was because my tv was turned off
Jan 24, 2021 4:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: what was it?
Jan 24, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Ure mum walking
Jan 24, 2021 5:46 PM - Swing: hey gateway site is down how to I launch it?
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 PM - TomRannd: well, if it's down... unless you have access to the servers and shite, you'll need to wait i guess
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 PM - TomRannd: unless this site is something else
Jan 24, 2021 5:47 PM - Swing: it says it doesn't exist anymore
Jan 24, 2021 5:50 PM - TomRannd: i don't know how to help man, check if you have the url entered correctly and if you do, wait :/
Jan 24, 2021 5:50 PM - aadz93: yeah he was tryna to seal the tire bead, it works best using butane,propane,or starter fluid, you light it, and the hot gas expands the tire and seals, then you quicky pump air before the tire cools back down
Jan 24, 2021 5:50 PM - aadz93: https://www.google.com/url?q=https://gbatemp.net/threads/gateway-gw3d-11-10-b9s-and-cfw.550040/&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwj_m6vQkLXuAhWLjFkKHVZZBuIQFjAAegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw0V9g1BZ8f1u21iitSzzmyD
Jan 24, 2021 5:51 PM - aadz93: install cfw and luma to your 3ds and follow that guide
Jan 24, 2021 6:29 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/8rXDg1pex5Y
Jan 24, 2021 8:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but luma is the cfw
Jan 24, 2021 8:22 PM - Veho: THEN WHO WAS PHONE
Jan 24, 2021 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/L4tizc0IAVQ
Jan 24, 2021 8:27 PM - Veho: Reviews are favourable   http://culturecrypt.com/movie-reviews/psycho-goreman-2020
Jan 24, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: The summary makes it seem like a good movie
Jan 24, 2021 8:47 PM - Veho: I stopped watching movies altogether, I just read the summary on Culture Crypt and then watch the death count on Dead Meat and I'm set.
Jan 24, 2021 8:47 PM - kenenthk: I lost faith in movies after watching covid 21
Jan 24, 2021 8:48 PM - Veho: Is that the one with covid zombies?
Jan 24, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: But I do like those story telling ones of celebrities that show what being in their life was like
Jan 24, 2021 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Jan 24, 2021 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: that's really not the same thing
Jan 24, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: Gasp! Are you saying reading a summary is not the same as watching the actual movie? Noooo.
Jan 24, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: Say it ain't so.
Jan 24, 2021 9:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jan 24, 2021 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Dunno pornos usually have the same summary
Jan 24, 2021 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Lord of the testicles is pretty self explanatory
Jan 24, 2021 9:14 PM - Veho: I admit porn needs a more hands-on approach.
Jan 24, 2021 9:15 PM - Veho: It loses the emotional impact if you just read the summary.
Jan 24, 2021 9:15 PM - Veho: "Scene 1: stepsister contrives to get stuck in the washing machine."
Jan 24, 2021 9:17 PM - Veho: "One thing leads to another."
Jan 24, 2021 9:22 PM - kenenthk: The walls are so thin in these apartments I cant even use headphones when watching porn so I'm stuck with like HD silent porn
Jan 24, 2021 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: get closed back headphones
Jan 24, 2021 9:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: or earbuds
Jan 24, 2021 9:24 PM - kenenthk: I even have to tell girls that I have over they can't moan loud or our crack infused neighbors will report it to property management
Jan 24, 2021 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: just invite them over to join
Jan 24, 2021 9:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: they won't mind
Jan 24, 2021 9:26 PM - Veho: Just get some foam insulation.
Jan 24, 2021 9:26 PM - kenenthk: You cant do any adjustments to living space here it sucks
Jan 24, 2021 9:27 PM - Veho: This isn't an "adjustment" you just hang it up, it's like a poster.
Jan 24, 2021 9:27 PM - Veho: Only ugly.
Jan 24, 2021 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Nothing hanging on walls only able to paint
Jan 24, 2021 9:27 PM - Veho: Well fuck that.
Jan 24, 2021 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Paint white anyway
Jan 24, 2021 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Which I called them racists fucks for that remark
Jan 24, 2021 9:28 PM - Veho: Building a huge frame in front of the wall is out too, I guess?
Jan 24, 2021 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Yup
Jan 24, 2021 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Can't even hang a clock on the wall yet att can drill holes
Jan 24, 2021 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: just use double sided tape to stick them to the wall
Jan 24, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: Can you erect a teepee in the middle of your room?
Jan 24, 2021 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Tape can still risk peeling paint off causing damage
Jan 24, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: I mean you can do whatever you want furnish wise just nothing on walls or adjustment to cabinets etc
Jan 24, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: But I still hung blankets because they wanted me to pay for curtain rode replacements that were broke already when I moved in
Jan 24, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: So fuck them
Jan 24, 2021 9:45 PM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/OucSjLUa-1Q
Jan 24, 2021 9:56 PM - Sicklyboy: If I lay down near the foot of my bed and face up and have particularly loose fitting pants, then yes.
Jan 24, 2021 9:59 PM - kenenthk: It just so happened to be my ex thanks for that
Jan 24, 2021 10:21 PM - Veho: Sickly is pitching tent.
Jan 24, 2021 10:29 PM - kenenthk: Why are you looking at his tent
Jan 24, 2021 10:41 PM - aadz93: he's just looking at the tent, not his doorstop
Jan 24, 2021 10:44 PM - kenenthk: Sometimes its okay to look
Jan 24, 2021 10:47 PM - aadz93: only if sickly let's him
Jan 24, 2021 10:48 PM - aadz93: and only look no touchy
Jan 24, 2021 10:52 PM - kenenthk: I recommend drugs for touchy
Jan 24, 2021 11:13 PM - aadz93: given a few quaaludes
Jan 24, 2021 11:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: tape is not gonna cause the paint to peel off... that's either really shitty paint or the wrong kind of tape
Jan 24, 2021 11:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: and on the off chance that happens, just paint over it
Jan 24, 2021 11:34 PM - kenenthk: Guess the bucs are going to superbowl
Jan 24, 2021 11:39 PM - aadz93: phuc
Jan 25, 2021 12:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: thats racist
Jan 25, 2021 12:11 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/9VvibQFYp6k
Jan 25, 2021 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fdsomv-dYAc
Jan 25, 2021 1:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Jan 25, 2021 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Go bucs!!!
Jan 25, 2021 1:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Brady hath led us to victory
Jan 25, 2021 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Careful psi mahomes is in the game still
Jan 25, 2021 1:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isnt he like injured?
Jan 25, 2021 1:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I predict the bucs probably gonna win the bowl
Jan 25, 2021 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Cleared cheiefs are leading
Jan 25, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Chiefs
Jan 25, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: 12-21
Jan 25, 2021 1:34 AM - kenenthk: We may have a my generation vs your generation
Jan 25, 2021 1:35 AM - kenenthk: So smartphones vs walkers
Jan 25, 2021 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zombies VS tough ass veterans
Jan 25, 2021 2:11 AM - kenenthk: 15-31 now
Jan 25, 2021 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My money is on the vets lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: PTSD for the win
Jan 25, 2021 2:12 AM - kenenthk: Gotta give mahomes credit though still playing after a concussion and doing great
Jan 25, 2021 2:12 AM - kenenthk: Brady probably has like20 of them or something
Jan 25, 2021 2:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Its scary though kc has pretty much every way to win a game this season though
Jan 25, 2021 2:20 AM - kenenthk: Found*
Jan 25, 2021 2:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My money is on Brady lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:25 AM - kenenthk: I'll bet your 2080 mahomes takes it
Jan 25, 2021 2:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no
Jan 25, 2021 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Pansy
Jan 25, 2021 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Guess that wraps it up 7 minutes 15-38 left
Jan 25, 2021 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn
Jan 25, 2021 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh i didn't know we had  tags
Jan 25, 2021 2:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol what do they do?
Jan 25, 2021 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Give out errors
Jan 25, 2021 2:46 AM - kenenthk: 

psi

Jan 25, 2021 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Well it's mahomes vs brady
Jan 25, 2021 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.icy-veins.com/d3/necromancer-corpse-explosion-build-with-lod
Jan 25, 2021 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Gives me more of a reason to say fuck you psi if they loose 
Jan 25, 2021 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brady has got this lol
Jan 25, 2021 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ring number 7 lol
Jan 25, 2021 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Hes got magical shits
Jan 25, 2021 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How many does Mahone have?
Jan 25, 2021 3:10 AM - kenenthk: Superbowl wins? 1 from last year
Jan 25, 2021 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 3:11 AM - kenenthk: Coming from a dude thats just been playing 3 years and got thrm to play offs every year so far
Jan 25, 2021 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh he is amateur lol
Jan 25, 2021 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Beadys a grandpa
Jan 25, 2021 3:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably but that just means he has good genetics lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 26, 2021)

Jan 25, 2021 4:02 AM - kenenthk: My grandfather was a racist scumbay I know thats bd
Jan 25, 2021 4:02 AM - kenenthk: Bs
Jan 25, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but his genetics are not related to his ethics 
Jan 25, 2021 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rather his ethnics are related to genetics, but his ethics are based on the color of a persons skin could be considered a sin
Jan 25, 2021 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Given the nature of humanity that is the calamity and the travesty
Jan 25, 2021 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lack of diversity is the anthem to aversion and intolerance 
Jan 25, 2021 4:23 AM - kenenthk: Brady is the bono of the nfl
Jan 25, 2021 4:41 AM - kenenthk: Here you go psi https://youtu.be/cuKNZ1ajV8M
Jan 25, 2021 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol amateur....
Jan 25, 2021 5:53 AM - kenenthk: Tom would be all over that youtube comment section
Jan 25, 2021 6:06 AM - kenenthk: I keep trying to find pranks gone wrong and dont see shit thats interesting
Jan 25, 2021 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ownage pranks
Jan 25, 2021 6:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch it love it lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:51 AM - kenenthk: But I wanna see people get shot at in the hood for its just a prank
Jan 25, 2021 6:52 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/24/business/godiva-closing-us-stores/index.html
Jan 25, 2021 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.nfl.com/news/chiefs-patrick-mahomes-suffering-from-turf-toe-not-100-percent
Jan 25, 2021 7:05 AM - kenenthk: And tommy brady is suffering from grandpa age
Jan 25, 2021 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/42p34sDCGIk
Jan 25, 2021 7:55 AM - kenenthk: https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/biden-lift-pentagons-ban-transgender-people-serving-military/story?id=75460373 surprise attack muddafukka
Jan 25, 2021 8:38 AM - MichaelXD: Have you started finished yet?
Jan 25, 2021 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Psi I need help
Jan 25, 2021 8:41 AM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/01/19/science/assassin-bug-penis-fossil.html
Jan 25, 2021 9:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://screenrant.com/diablo-2-remake-blizzard-vicarious-visions-activision-develop/amp/
Jan 25, 2021 9:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Day 1 buy for me
Jan 25, 2021 9:34 AM - kenenthk: You just spent like 5k on yard work you can afford it 
Jan 25, 2021 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Cause we want fucking demon skateboarders
Jan 25, 2021 9:36 AM - kenenthk: Oh I read that wrong I need sleep
Jan 25, 2021 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 11:45 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/t7gL5b5.jpg
Jan 25, 2021 11:46 AM - Veho: This franchise has strayed far from the simple zombie infestation plot.
Jan 25, 2021 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Looks like the covid 21 plot
Jan 25, 2021 12:15 PM - Veho: Covid 21 had an 8 foot megamilk mommy antagonist?
Jan 25, 2021 12:18 PM - kenenthk: Basically the girl used a guy to get eaten alive while she rescued her kid
Jan 25, 2021 12:19 PM - kenenthk: I really should call my therapist
Jan 25, 2021 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She could use him as a dildo lol
Jan 25, 2021 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjFGxIfDX70
Jan 25, 2021 1:51 PM - Veho: She could use ken's therapist as a dildo?
Jan 25, 2021 1:51 PM - Veho: Weird flex but OK.
Jan 25, 2021 1:54 PM - Veho: Where did that guy buy a N3DS XL for $100, I will buy 3 immediately.
Jan 25, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: I hate YT videos with titles like "gaming on a $5 lAptOp!?!?!11!?" and then turns out the laptop is actually $1999 but the guy got if for $5 and sucking the owner's dick or something.
Jan 25, 2021 1:56 PM - Veho: "I found it on eBay for $1 but for some reason they are all listed form $999 now BUT FUCK IT, I'LL CLAIM IT'S A $1 LAPTOP SO FUCK YOU"
Jan 25, 2021 2:03 PM - kenenthk: I hope my therapist is a rapist
Jan 25, 2021 2:05 PM - kenenthk: I search for vitas on offerup and all I see are fucking trucks
Jan 25, 2021 2:12 PM - KaceyTV: @Veho 3DS LLs are ~$100 on eBay.
Jan 25, 2021 2:12 PM - KaceyTV: XLs on the other hand are not.
Jan 25, 2021 2:12 PM - KaceyTV: His was an LL
Jan 25, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Condition is also a factor of sale price
Jan 25, 2021 2:18 PM - kenenthk: His wasnt mint but overall good
Jan 25, 2021 2:20 PM - Veho: LL is the Japanese version of XL, right?
Jan 25, 2021 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I has 3X New Nintendo 3DS XLs  got for about 70-80 each
Jan 25, 2021 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine are all Minty and hacked lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need to redo my main one its all glitched games load ans play fine but wifi is a no go and other weird glitches
Jan 25, 2021 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably deleted some system files trying to remove crap
Jan 25, 2021 2:23 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you psi you could've thrown one in with thr ryzen 7 
Jan 25, 2021 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Preinstalled garbage
Jan 25, 2021 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, using a real 3DS? I just use my phone ;O;
Jan 25, 2021 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought one of those shitty iPega controller things
Jan 25, 2021 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And now apparently I'm getting a fancier Gamesir one lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For review
Jan 25, 2021 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah having used mine for a while I got my monies worth but 3DS is meh compared to a phone
Jan 25, 2021 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use an Xbox One controller for my phone Tom works amazing
Jan 25, 2021 2:25 PM - kenenthk: I just prefer actual hardware I still mess with my modded psp
Jan 25, 2021 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Going to toss a 512GB card in my phone and a few ROMs lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Comes tomorrow
Jan 25, 2021 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 99 buckz lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07VRV5KZ2/ < I bought this thing
Jan 25, 2021 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is kinda meh tbh lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamesir.hk/collections/gamepads/products/gamesir-x2-2021 < But getting this to review, which looks quite nice
Jan 25, 2021 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was always looking at that first one Tom so its meh?
Jan 25, 2021 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's mostly the layout, the garbage "control sticks at the top" Nintendo design is awful to use lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:28 PM - kenenthk: I've been thinking about wanting something like that does it feel like ultra cheap plastic shit
Jan 25, 2021 2:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the buttons are kinda mushy which is gross
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: ohhhhh that's what the 2021 version changes, it has a dpad now
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It always looked cool
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I only noticed after I asked lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: regardless, i have the old one and love it
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: favorite
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I thought it was like...identical lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: the razer kishi sucks so hard compared to it
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: no the OG has the switch-non-dpad
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And just called new so they can sell old stock lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Citra is getting better
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: the arrows
Jan 25, 2021 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the D-pad looks nice
Jan 25, 2021 2:30 PM - Chary: should ask kiiwii how their dpads tend to be--hes got quite a few gamesir things iirc
Jan 25, 2021 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do like how far the iPega one stretches though, I can almost fit the thing on my Razer Blade's screen 
Jan 25, 2021 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like maybe an inch and a half off lol
Jan 25, 2021 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Try it on your z fold
Jan 25, 2021 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stretches like 11"
Jan 25, 2021 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...well duh, what did you think I was using it for?
Jan 25, 2021 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Dildos?
Jan 25, 2021 4:01 PM - kenenthk: https://hackaday.com/2021/01/25/repairing-200-raspberry-pis-for-a-good-cause/
Jan 25, 2021 5:49 PM - Flame: i miss Tom Bombadildo, Psionic Roshambo and me talking for none stop for hours in the shitbox.
Jan 25, 2021 5:49 PM - Flame: then kenenthk happened.
Jan 25, 2021 5:49 PM - Flame: fuck you ken
Jan 25, 2021 5:52 PM - Veho: Hey.
Jan 25, 2021 6:06 PM - Flame: .... veho posting pics as we spoke.
Jan 25, 2021 6:06 PM - Flame: veho <3
Jan 25, 2021 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, ever since ken started showing up the shitbox got too shit for me 
Jan 25, 2021 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sorry Flame 
Jan 25, 2021 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jan 25, 2021 6:13 PM - Flame: i understand tom.
Jan 25, 2021 6:13 PM - Flame: ;O;
Jan 25, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: That hurts my butt
Jan 25, 2021 6:27 PM - kenenthk: So much eHate
Jan 25, 2021 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought Tom won the lotto and was just too busy for us lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:34 PM - kenenthk: Nah apparently I'm such a bad apple I taint areas of websites
Jan 25, 2021 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think you a good person 
Jan 25, 2021 6:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some anger issues but meh who doesn't at times lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am in a supreme good mood today, in my research into diabeetus I have learned that my leg cramps during the day time (when I am trying to sleep) is from low blood sugar!!!
Jan 25, 2021 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So just a small snack and I can enjoy better sleep lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: You've always been good person psi
Jan 25, 2021 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I try to be good lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Some just overly take things as personal I guess
Jan 25, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Which I do also at times
Jan 25, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: It hurt me to know you had to spend like 800 on meds while I'm whining about $200 bills
Jan 25, 2021 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually found a way around that mostly
Jan 25, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Wrote deceased on your birth certificate?
Jan 25, 2021 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 25 dollars walmart insulin knocked that down to like under 100 bucks a month so that helped
Jan 25, 2021 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That scared the shit out of me lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Yeah medical sucks
Jan 25, 2021 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No way I could pull off 800 a month for medicine and pay bills
Jan 25, 2021 6:55 PM - kenenthk: They put me on some new shit that's been causing rapid heart beat I think
Jan 25, 2021 6:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blood pressure medication?
Jan 25, 2021 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Nah anti depressments
Jan 25, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Smoking probably isn't helping but eh
Jan 25, 2021 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah they can do that too
Jan 25, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Edge of or something
Jan 25, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Effexor
Jan 25, 2021 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The generic Viagra I bought doesn't have any side effects for me beyond raging erections lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was curious and damn lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next month gonna cancel my subscription to it lol
Jan 25, 2021 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice to know I can get it if I ever need it lol
Jan 25, 2021 7:01 PM - kenenthk: And I still woulda said that even if you didn't sense me a ryzen 7 
Jan 25, 2021 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Bluechew?
Jan 25, 2021 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Gotta use Teladoc to get the good shit
Jan 25, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lH7Slzo.jpg
Jan 25, 2021 7:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PannHxV.mp4
Jan 25, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: They need an updated version with vapes
Jan 25, 2021 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk I went to roman.com was like 15 minutes then 2 day shipping
Jan 25, 2021 7:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They send you like 30 pills for like 60 bucks
Jan 25, 2021 7:21 PM - kenenthk: Ye Chariot has arrived
Jan 25, 2021 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tinder is a scam? Lol
Jan 25, 2021 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like everything wants money lol
Jan 25, 2021 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nyet lol
Jan 25, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Life is money unless you give two shits about credit
Jan 25, 2021 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Jan 25, 2021 8:16 PM - Flame: money is king.
Jan 25, 2021 8:40 PM - Sicklyboy: stonks
Jan 25, 2021 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Stoink
Jan 25, 2021 8:46 PM - Flame: stonks ^
Jan 25, 2021 8:51 PM - kenenthk: Aye my Robin Hood stocks when up 1c
Jan 25, 2021 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BONKS
Jan 25, 2021 9:37 PM - Sicklyboy: To horny jail with you! *bonk*
Jan 25, 2021 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Never ask for sandwiches in that jail
Jan 25, 2021 10:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/q57qAnm.gifv
Jan 25, 2021 10:19 PM - kenenthk: That's a weak spot for most men
Jan 25, 2021 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 25, 2021 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/M2LuJ7q.gifv
Jan 25, 2021 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Here's one for psi https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN29U03X
Jan 25, 2021 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6deLbLt.gifv
Jan 25, 2021 10:36 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't trust you around that robot
Jan 25, 2021 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/the-fastest-rtx-3080-mining-rig-is-a-bmw-i8
Jan 26, 2021 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't make any sense
Jan 26, 2021 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: why does he have to be at home to run the mining farm?
Jan 26, 2021 12:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: and how does running a mining rig on gasoline make you money
Jan 26, 2021 12:16 AM - kenenthk: To annoy gamers
Jan 26, 2021 12:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: ohh it's a hybrid well as long as he only charges it with electricity that's fine
Jan 26, 2021 12:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: especially if he uses free charging stations lol
Jan 26, 2021 2:29 AM - aadz93: if you want to mine crypto for "free" run miners via a solarpoy ups
Jan 26, 2021 2:29 AM - aadz93: solar powered
Jan 26, 2021 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://phys.org/news/2021-01-complex-oscillations-quantum.amp


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 27, 2021)

Jan 26, 2021 5:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: solar isn't free, solar panels are expensive
Jan 26, 2021 5:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: and they're only viable in places with lots of sun all year around
Jan 26, 2021 7:05 AM - aadz93: see that's why it benefits me, and solar power isn't that expensive, get a bunch of desktop mobo and some decent cpu ram and gpu, run them using a bunch of pico atx supplies, use 24v solar panels with a capacity of 1-2kw, then step down to 12vdc using a dc-dc converter
Jan 26, 2021 7:05 AM - aadz93: the most expensive part is going to be storage
Jan 26, 2021 7:06 AM - aadz93: you know how much deep cycle marine batteries cost?
Jan 26, 2021 7:06 AM - aadz93: you want at least 4-5 of those
Jan 26, 2021 7:08 AM - aadz93: "solar mining" has a higher upfront cost, but you recoup that in no paying the electric company, if you plan to run it 24/7 365
Jan 26, 2021 7:09 AM - aadz93: plus emergency back up power
Jan 26, 2021 7:12 AM - aadz93: solar panels aren't the expensive part necessarily
Jan 26, 2021 7:16 AM - aadz93: all solar power is literally just a massively upscaled version of a powerbank for your phone
Jan 26, 2021 7:17 AM - aadz93: battery technology is still lacking, that's why electric cars and solar are having such a shitty time
Jan 26, 2021 8:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: you won't be running it 24/7/365, not without a LOT of solar panels and living in a place with optimal conditions where the sunlight isn't too hot yet there's sunlight all year round
Jan 26, 2021 8:45 AM - kenenthk: How tf do  you make sweet tea taste like charcoal burger king
Jan 26, 2021 8:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: battery backup to run it at night is probably not worth it either, the batteries don't last long enough that it makes sense over selling your excess power back to the power company and running on the grid at night
Jan 26, 2021 9:00 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/25/politics/capitol-hill-rioter-kicked-off-plane-trnd/index.html dude literally has LOL in his name
Jan 26, 2021 1:54 PM - aadz93: it's much more feasible where live, and there's a reason you're using deep discharge batteries
Jan 26, 2021 1:55 PM - aadz93: the batteries them selves cost roughly $120+ a piece
Jan 26, 2021 1:55 PM - aadz93: and you don't need a lot of solar panels
Jan 26, 2021 1:56 PM - aadz93: the number of panels is dependent on load, available light, and charging speed
Jan 26, 2021 2:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9fk9d6pry4
Jan 26, 2021 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Led bulbs in the living room are nice I'd like to get strips next synced to audio
Jan 26, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Rgb I mean
Jan 26, 2021 2:30 PM - Veho: You would like to strip to audio?
Jan 26, 2021 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do better, get a led pixel wall
Jan 26, 2021 2:44 PM - Veho: He's not allowed to mount stuff on the wall in his apartment.
Jan 26, 2021 2:44 PM - Veho: His landlord sucks.
Jan 26, 2021 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But he can mount girls in his living room? Lol
Jan 26, 2021 2:51 PM - Veho: Evidently not.
Jan 26, 2021 2:53 PM - kenenthk: My landlords are Jews
Jan 26, 2021 2:53 PM - kenenthk: The wall wouldn't support the girls I bring home
Jan 26, 2021 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 26, 2021 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like bbw midgets so I doubt my walls could hold them either 
Jan 26, 2021 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol talking to some girl on Tinder, after we chat a bit she sends me to alleymad . com and it's just a dating site for married people or something... lol
Jan 26, 2021 2:57 PM - kenenthk: I was about to say just ask gamerzmum
Jan 26, 2021 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 26, 2021 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Careful with those psi dating sites are 80 percent scams 10 percent fat girls and 10 percent golddiggers
Jan 26, 2021 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think I am gonna ghost this one
Jan 26, 2021 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Probably some dude from Nigeria
Jan 26, 2021 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She is probably a prostitute being she was up all night chatting with me... claims she is a nurse at a hospital and I work at a hospital and none of the nurses there have that much time....
Jan 26, 2021 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She said she was at work lol *concern*
Jan 26, 2021 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus she really shied away from talking too much about it when I said I worked at a hospital too lol
Jan 26, 2021 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: we went over this, use tape
Jan 26, 2021 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: he can use tape*
Jan 26, 2021 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Go for the ones that are single and don't want you
Jan 26, 2021 3:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just need to find a random woman to abuse me like they all do lol
Jan 26, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: So that's why you like my abuse
Jan 26, 2021 3:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/01/26/pizza-hut-to-launch-detroit-style-pizza-as-its-turnaround-continues.html
Jan 26, 2021 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it have to be a woman? i'm sure ken will be happy to abuse you
Jan 26, 2021 3:17 PM - kenenthk: I already do
Jan 26, 2021 3:18 PM - kenenthk: He pays me in cpus
Jan 26, 2021 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 26, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pizza Hut needs to bring back that Chicago deep dish they had... I would eat the hell out of that lol
Jan 26, 2021 3:52 PM - kenenthk: I'm assuming papa john's will just copy pizza hut now
Jan 26, 2021 3:56 PM - kenenthk: It only took them 26 years to come out with stuff crust
Jan 26, 2021 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inverse.com/gaming/diablo-2-resurrected-release-date-leak-remake-remaster/amp
Jan 26, 2021 4:15 PM - Veho: If resurrection lasts more than 4 hours contact your physician,.
Jan 26, 2021 4:18 PM - kenenthk: I remember when I worked in the hospital a co-worker said some lady told her her husband had an overdose on viagra
Jan 26, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: That can fuck you up.
Jan 26, 2021 5:03 PM - shiyanshoyo56: can soemone help me
Jan 26, 2021 5:03 PM - shiyanshoyo56: i try to run pokemon sun and a pokemon ultra sun CIA but my screen just goes black
Jan 26, 2021 5:23 PM - kenenthk: It's corrupted try another
Jan 26, 2021 5:25 PM - kenenthk: https://blog.playstation.com/2021/01/26/mobile-suit-gundam-battle-operation-2-launches-on-ps5-january-28/amp/
Jan 26, 2021 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b76A3LqPMIM
Jan 26, 2021 5:57 PM - Veho: Hueg.
Jan 26, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: https://www.thedrive.com/news/38897/adobe-flash-shutdown-halts-chinese-railroad-for-over-16-hours-before-pirated-copy-restores-ops
Jan 26, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: Wat.
Jan 26, 2021 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yayyy my 512GB MicroSD card came!
Jan 26, 2021 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho was that the train of consequences?
Jan 26, 2021 6:16 PM - TomRannd: holy smack psi what you need 512gb on a microsd carf for
Jan 26, 2021 6:33 PM - aadz93: bragging rights
Jan 26, 2021 6:34 PM - aadz93: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1466566-REG/sandisk_sdsqxa1_1t00_an6ma_extreme_microsd_1tb_card.html/?ap=y&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIovr8p5667gIVTv_jBx0jlgNmEAQYASABEgIfH_D_BwE&lsft=BI%3A514&smp=y
Jan 26, 2021 6:46 PM - DinohScene: Miraculous in 8k, that's why you need 512 GB
Jan 26, 2021 6:49 PM - kenenthk: He's gotta store his millions of midget porn some place
Jan 26, 2021 6:50 PM - kenenthk: Luckily midgets don't take up that many gb's
Jan 26, 2021 6:51 PM - TomRannd: lmao
Jan 26, 2021 7:13 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/5Hkam2uu2rY the cow clip actually made me laugh
Jan 26, 2021 9:06 PM - aadz93: you know how much midget porn fits on 640k
Jan 26, 2021 9:07 PM - Veho: Does midget porn take up less space than other kinds?
Jan 26, 2021 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Obviously they're half the size
Jan 26, 2021 9:27 PM - aadz93: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-to-tempers.581698/
Jan 26, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pLHijOD.mp4
Jan 26, 2021 9:32 PM - MajinCubyan: That really could have used a "to be continued" at the end
Jan 26, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Good dog
Jan 26, 2021 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://games.slashdot.org/story/21/01/26/1923245/plex-launches-retro-video-game-streaming-service
Jan 26, 2021 9:44 PM - Veho: $5 a month for a service that streams only Atari games, only to PCs? Meh.
Jan 26, 2021 9:44 PM - Veho: Maybe when and if they expand the library.
Jan 26, 2021 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
Jan 26, 2021 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd pay $5 for a collection of Atari games, but I sure as shit wouldn't spend $5 a month to "stream" them 
Jan 26, 2021 9:54 PM - kenenthk: I'd pay $5 for the Atari system.
Jan 26, 2021 9:58 PM - aadz93: or just emulate on my phone for free
Jan 26, 2021 10:01 PM - kenenthk: If I had money to burn I'd collect for it some 2600s go for like 200 these days
Jan 26, 2021 10:02 PM - Veho: Pay $5 for a Raspberry Pi Zero and play Atari ROMs  
Jan 26, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Aren't those 10
Jan 26, 2021 10:04 PM - Veho: https://www.adafruit.com/product/2885
Jan 26, 2021 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Huh last I saw they were 10
Jan 26, 2021 10:07 PM - Veho: The W version (with WiFi) is $10.
Jan 26, 2021 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Ah $10 for shipping of course
Jan 27, 2021 12:29 AM - aadz93: you can get a 2600 console for like $30
Jan 27, 2021 12:29 AM - aadz93: just get an atari 8bit!
Jan 27, 2021 12:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho plays atari games in 2021 
Jan 27, 2021 12:50 AM - aadz93: yeah back in the time when activision actually made video games
Jan 27, 2021 12:53 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean ghost busters on nes? 
Jan 27, 2021 12:59 AM - RyRyIV: You mean the best Ghostbusters game ever to be released?
Jan 27, 2021 1:04 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/V0w5wyguqxE
Jan 27, 2021 1:05 AM - aadz93: that kid btw is jack black
Jan 27, 2021 1:06 AM - aadz93: in the beginning
Jan 27, 2021 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.vizio.com/tvs/v405g9.html
Jan 27, 2021 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My new bedroom TV in like 10 days... when it arrives lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 8 core processor... lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 28, 2021)

Jan 27, 2021 4:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: vizio? 
Jan 27, 2021 4:51 AM - mmmmmm: anyone know how to install this? https://gbatemp.net/download/fuser-cheat-file.36781/
Jan 27, 2021 4:52 AM - mmmmmm: ?
Jan 27, 2021 5:12 AM - TomRannd: can't help you, sorry
Jan 27, 2021 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sonic yeah I have an old 1080p one from them its been solid
Jan 27, 2021 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/VIZIO-V-Series-40-Class-4K-HDR-120Hz-Smart-TV-V405-H19-Refurbished/289202278
Jan 27, 2021 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Switched to that one lol
Jan 27, 2021 7:57 AM - kenenthk: @aadz93 collectors want the real deal they wouldn't even bother with a clone system unless they just want to fuck with it
Jan 27, 2021 7:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/you-can-now-stream-super-nintendo-and-playstation-roms-on-plex
Jan 27, 2021 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Vizio is a decent brand I ran my og xbox on it for like 8 years and they have nice anti glare features on some sets
Jan 27, 2021 1:11 PM - Veho: Vizio is a decent brand but what few models we get over here are hella spensive. Grundig 4life yo  ;O;
Jan 27, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: At least you have alexa built in them
Jan 27, 2021 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah even here they are not the cheapest sort of mid range price
Jan 27, 2021 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But they seem to hit my price point of features I want vs price
Jan 27, 2021 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CEC
Jan 27, 2021 1:39 PM - kenenthk: I still managed to get my walmart 65" tv for 250
Jan 27, 2021 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Jan 27, 2021 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just got it for 160 lol
Jan 27, 2021 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They had an open box
Jan 27, 2021 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Saved me 100 bucks
Jan 27, 2021 1:50 PM - Veho: How does that work?
Jan 27, 2021 1:50 PM - Veho: Is it a returned item, or what?
Jan 27, 2021 1:51 PM - kenenthk: For mine? Early black friday deal
Jan 27, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: No, for Psi.
Jan 27, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: "Open box".
Jan 27, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Open box usually means a returned item
Jan 27, 2021 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, open box = item that was returned within the usual 30 day period
Jan 27, 2021 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually better than "refurbished" or "used", since anything marked open box usually means it was barely ever used at all
Jan 27, 2021 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its a great way to save a bunch of money
Jan 27, 2021 2:24 PM - kenenthk: But at the same think it disqualifies any warranty services
Jan 27, 2021 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In my case literally 100 dollars
Jan 27, 2021 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it only has a 30 day refurn period but with electronics 30 days is good enough
Jan 27, 2021 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of the time the manufacturers warranty will still be intact
Jan 27, 2021 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is all that really matters
Jan 27, 2021 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since most people rarely register products these days until something actually goes wrong lol
Jan 27, 2021 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Nice thing about tv repairs they usually come to you these days if it's covered
Jan 27, 2021 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TVs are so cheap who gets them fixed? lol
Jan 27, 2021 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit at 160 bucks if it lasts 1 year I would just buy another one.
Jan 27, 2021 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 27, 2021 2:56 PM - kenenthk: If it's in warranty why not get them fixed
Jan 27, 2021 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Free is cheaper then cheap
Jan 27, 2021 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhh fancy has 5Ghz lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's doing some sort of firmware update lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be a bit concerned if it didn't have 5GHz these days lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol true
Jan 27, 2021 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does have an 8 core CPU though so that seems nice
Jan 27, 2021 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wifi 6 is the new "Oh fancy" lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My old one had like a single core or something and was bog slow... this one seems snappy as fuck
Jan 27, 2021 3:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: doesn't 6 have to be virtually line of sight?
Jan 27, 2021 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I haven't really kept up on the new networking stuff since like anything over 1Gbps seems fast enough for what I use.
Jan 27, 2021 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah
Jan 27, 2021 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wifi 6 has about the same range as 5ghz
Jan 27, 2021 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my router does at least that? Either way all I know is I can transfer files super fast lol and media streaming is fine even with 4K stuff
Jan 27, 2021 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TV looks pretty ok though, only issue looks like peak brightness is super trash so HDR isn't going to look any better than SDR lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise nice TV for the price
Jan 27, 2021 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/vizio/v-series-2020 < 
Jan 27, 2021 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh fancy YouTube 4K aquarium 10 hours lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but my bedroom where it is, is super dark since I work nights I keep it dark as fuck lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So brightness being low almost is a plus for me lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I paid like $225 or something for my cheapo 43" LG TV last year
Jan 27, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far this one is totally worth the 160
Jan 27, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was going to buy it for 250 but the lady said "Would you like me to cancel your order and sell you the same TV for 159.99?" lol ummm yeah....
Jan 27, 2021 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sorry 149.99 lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So at that price point its damn good lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Don't forget about the warmthness of 4k fireplaces
Jan 27, 2021 3:44 PM - kenenthk: I'm just waiting for the day we'll have wall paper thin tvs under 200
Jan 27, 2021 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Soonish lol
Jan 27, 2021 3:48 PM - kenenthk: Fold up a 40" tv into your pocket
Jan 27, 2021 3:49 PM - kenenthk: https://www.lg.com/us/tvs/lg-oled65wxpua-oled-4k-tv?gclsrc=aw.ds&&gclid=CjwKCAiAu8SABhAxEiwAsodSZDWICPpItIfSMvdL_pfhlTzFwryBfE9AePMIP4FjiQEX7zPAD3OFfRoC2AYQAvD_BwE
Jan 27, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: Bought snow tires today. Shit's expensive.
Jan 27, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: All that for the half a month of cold weather we'll have this year.
Jan 27, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: Fucking global warming.
Jan 27, 2021 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffft, I just never leave the house during winter 
Jan 27, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: Wish I could do the same.
Jan 27, 2021 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is this snow you speak of?
Jan 27, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got 4-5 inches of snow yesterday
Jan 27, 2021 5:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is fun I guess
Jan 27, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: I'm looking for drivers for an old scanner and they don't make 'em like they used to.
Jan 27, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: Literally, there are no drivers, they didn't make them.
Jan 27, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I can't find that external hard drive... I fear my step daughter or one of her friends may have stolen it meaning it sits at a pawn shop as we speak
Jan 27, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: There are drivers for Windows XP, not sure how to use them on Win 7.
Jan 27, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: That sucks, Psi.
Jan 27, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: :/
Jan 27, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: I hope they didn't snatch anything more valuable.
Jan 27, 2021 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have 2 other ones here... but one is like 102 Wii games and the other is a 4TB one that has a bunch of other crap
Jan 27, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They probably did and I just haven't discovered it yet
Jan 27, 2021 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:11 PM - Veho: There are drivers for Windows XP, not sure how to use them on Win 7. < You can try using XP mode, see if that will work lol https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=8002
Jan 27, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird being alone in a large house 
Jan 27, 2021 5:13 PM - Veho: Do I need to run the whole PC in XP mode? Wut.
Jan 27, 2021 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it's basically a VM
Jan 27, 2021 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh the drivers should just work
Jan 27, 2021 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of XP drivers don't want to work in Windows 7
Jan 27, 2021 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially if they're for ancient tech like a scanner
Jan 27, 2021 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I used to have a pack of compatibility files I developed for Windows Vista when I worked at Dell....
Jan 27, 2021 5:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could always try extracting the dlls manually and trying to force install them, assuming Windows 7 sees it in device manager
Jan 27, 2021 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't even remember what all I did but it was a massive pack, let even some Dos shit run lol The problem was with all these added DLL's and crap that it was also more compatible with virus stuff lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: I found Win7 32 bit drivers... let's see if that works.
Jan 27, 2021 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just dualboot XP and Windows 7 ;O;
Jan 27, 2021 5:18 PM - Veho: Just buy a better scanner, this is some antiquated shit.
Jan 27, 2021 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat my new Shield TV is out for delivery so I got my new TV just in time  lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just completely obliterate all physical paper and go digital only, problem solved ;O;
Jan 27, 2021 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy paper shredder instead lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scanner shredder combo could be useful
Jan 27, 2021 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my printer is one of those AIO things with a scanner lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think I've used like once or twice maybe lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have one of those too
Jan 27, 2021 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, I tossed that printer into a box to make room for my server chassis 
Jan 27, 2021 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paid like 60 bucks for it scans copies prints all that
Jan 27, 2021 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then when the ink runs out you toss the printer and buy another? Lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I actually bought more ink for this one as it wasn't too crazy pricef
Jan 27, 2021 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: priced lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah that was my normal MO back in the day since printer was like 40 and new ink was like 70.... lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ink refills, for all colors since mine is a moderately new printer that forces you to use color ink even for black and white, is like $80 total or something dumb like that lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's cheapo third party knock offs
Jan 27, 2021 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe if this were like 15 years ago I'd pay big bucks for a laser printer or something lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But this is 2021, printing things is for BOOMERS
Jan 27, 2021 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I print something like 3 times a year lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: shipping labels and stuff but now with Amazon doing returns at Kohls near me I just bring my phone with the QR code it's a lot less hastle
Jan 27, 2021 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hastel even lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just make my wife print stuff from work lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat work called me in tonight so more OT lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom that is the way!
Jan 27, 2021 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably make like 1K this week
Jan 27, 2021 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only things I've ever printed in the last like...5 years have been shipping labels, and maybe stuff for city taxes since my city is still stuck in the 80s and demands a paper return for taxes lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G01xv1RyRVw
Jan 27, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: Meh, revolutionary battery technology has been "right around the corner" for decades. I'll believe it when it's powering my phone.
Jan 27, 2021 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah 8 times more battery life in my phone would be awesome....
Jan 27, 2021 5:59 PM - Veho: Might even last a whole day  ;O;
Jan 27, 2021 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It already goes a full day of hard use with still like 40% left lol
Jan 27, 2021 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How is your wife's phone doing Veho?
Jan 27, 2021 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should last like 8 hours of constant use?
Jan 27, 2021 6:00 PM - Veho: Yeah, the battery life is really good.
Jan 27, 2021 6:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not like the ultimate phone, but for the price and battery life and performance it hits a great ballance
Jan 27, 2021 6:04 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Jan 27, 2021 6:14 PM - kenenthk: I will be excited to see how solar panels do in cars if it keeps a decent charge imagine never having to buy fuel or electricity for your vehicle
Jan 27, 2021 6:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect by the time solar panels become efficient enough we'll already have moved on to some other tech
Jan 27, 2021 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some company is covering their car with solar panels IIRC, but the extra range provided is like...10 miles or something in optimal sunny conditions lol
Jan 27, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Probably hyuandi I think is experimenting with it
Jan 27, 2021 6:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1127957_2020-hyundai-sonata-hybrid-what-to-expect-from-its-mpg-boosting-solar-roof
Jan 27, 2021 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well 4K on a TV looks better but honestly not crazy better....
Jan 27, 2021 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I noticed that wonder if there's a huge difference on oled
Jan 27, 2021 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: even a 100% efficient solar panel is not enough to power a car, there's just not enough surface area
Jan 27, 2021 6:49 PM - Veho: Wind powered cars.
Jan 27, 2021 6:51 PM - kenenthk: Just use horses
Jan 27, 2021 6:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: we have those Veho, they're called sailboats 
Jan 27, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Yes a car can drive under water
Jan 27, 2021 6:56 PM - Veho: Sailboats don't work that well on land.
Jan 27, 2021 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come sail away come sail away with me!!
Jan 27, 2021 8:03 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gb3XWTWtRxc
Jan 27, 2021 8:11 PM - kenenthk: Holy crap my w2 read out I'll be getting nearly 3k back I must've punched in a wrong number lol
Jan 27, 2021 9:47 PM - aadz93: audit time!
Jan 27, 2021 9:48 PM - aadz93: just walk or swim
Jan 27, 2021 10:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm Shield remote.... No batteries or way to recharge? Lol
Jan 27, 2021 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8ymkTvc5jSQ
Jan 27, 2021 10:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it does but holy hell is that a pain lol
Jan 27, 2021 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I still just use my phone lol
Jan 27, 2021 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know we'd lose the physical remote if we got one lol
Jan 27, 2021 10:27 PM - Veho: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/22243065/nvidia-gaming-laptop-graphic-chips-capability-manufacturer-transparency
Jan 27, 2021 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeeeeeeeeeeeeah that's not an Nvidia thing, that's a laptop manufacturer thing lol
Jan 27, 2021 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia didn't drop the Max Q name which denotes the "slower" versions of XYZ GPU
Jan 27, 2021 10:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If manufacturers didn't list that on their store/product info page, that's the manufacturer's problem
Jan 27, 2021 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then, I wouldn't trust The Verge with any kind of anything about PC reviews given they're practically PC retarded lol
Jan 27, 2021 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New Shield TV is nice had to connect external hard drive but it is faster
Jan 27, 2021 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: sails don't, generally speaking, and that's why we don't see them on cars
Jan 27, 2021 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh it does but holy hell is that a pain lol <- it's not that hard
Jan 27, 2021 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: my battery cover is much more loose now and it comes off when i drop the remote lol
Jan 27, 2021 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia didn't drop the Max Q name which denotes the "slower" versions of XYZ GPU
Jan 27, 2021 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: the issue is that they're *all* slower versions, but you just don't know by how much
Jan 27, 2021 11:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: the specs are customized for each model
Jan 27, 2021 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not as simple as it was in the past, you really need to look at benchmarks to know how different laptops compare even if they sound similar on paper
Jan 27, 2021 11:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: the difference can be HUGE
Jan 28, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except the specs aren't different, just the TGP and whether they opt to include certain Max-Q features
Jan 28, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Both of which can be easily listed with the specs
Jan 28, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: By the manufacturer
Jan 28, 2021 3:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Who should be responsible for, y'know, listing the specs
Jan 28, 2021 3:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It certainly makes it more difficult for the less technically inclined, sure, but it's not like its some completely unknown value that could never be discerned until you ran a benchmark
Jan 28, 2021 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But even then with the right wording you could get around that. "150w 3080 vs 90w 3080, I guess the 150w would be better cuz it's bigger number!" Etc
Jan 28, 2021 3:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k349jOB < so is this what work is like for your Psi?
Jan 28, 2021 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There is nurses and some of them are pretty short.... Lol
Jan 28, 2021 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do wish they would spank me though lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 29, 2021)

Jan 28, 2021 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/this-2tb-ssd-for-dollar163-would-make-for-a-great-place-to-store-your-games/
Jan 28, 2021 4:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: MichaelXD keeps bugging me about his ban idk what he expects me to do
Jan 28, 2021 4:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: on irc and now on discord pm
Jan 28, 2021 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/1/27/22252534/intel-desktop-gpu-amd-support-systems-iris-xe
Jan 28, 2021 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Lol psi working
Jan 28, 2021 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah kenenthk my job is like 99% slacking and like maybe 20 minutes of work in an 8 hour shift lol
Jan 28, 2021 4:53 AM - kenenthk: Is the new shield really all that faster
Jan 28, 2021 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I picked up more OT tonight but mostly I will be on GBATemp here and Netflix lol
Jan 28, 2021 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk yeah it is surpringly
Jan 28, 2021 4:54 AM - kenenthk: https://food.ndtv.com/news/mcdonalds-customer-enraged-as-delivery-boy-cancels-order-eats-it-outside-her-home-2355498?amp=1&akamai-rum=off
Jan 28, 2021 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 28, 2021 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One time uber eats didn't deliver my food at the hospital and tried to still charge me.
Jan 28, 2021 4:57 AM - kenenthk: Had it happen to me one lady once told me burger king was closed at 1pm
Jan 28, 2021 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When I told them who I was and that video evidence would prove my case and that I was going to call the police they refunded me lol
Jan 28, 2021 4:58 AM - kenenthk: Yes sue them over a $20 meal
Jan 28, 2021 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No it was like 140 dollars was like 5 peoples food lol
Jan 28, 2021 4:59 AM - kenenthk: Damn tesla's stocks hit hard I'm down like 10c
Jan 28, 2021 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The driver just took it
Jan 28, 2021 4:59 AM - kenenthk: Was it $140 worth of taco bell
Jan 28, 2021 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk should have invested in Toyota they are going solid state batteries 
Jan 28, 2021 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk nahh it was like Perkins or some other shitty place
Jan 28, 2021 5:01 AM - kenenthk: I just put in $3 in walmart tesla and crypto to see what it was like so eh maybe I'll have $20 by the time I'm 50
Jan 28, 2021 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking about putting a few thousand on something maybe Intel stocks if they are down
Jan 28, 2021 5:02 AM - kenenthk: I'm just waiting on my other w2s to get in so I can build my pc
Jan 28, 2021 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/heres-much-investing-1-000-201816939.html
Jan 28, 2021 5:04 AM - kenenthk: I don't think the irs would like me filing one at a time 
Jan 28, 2021 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need to file my taxes.... For the last 3 years lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Government owes me a lot of money lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:05 AM - kenenthk: You should so you can donate me $300
Jan 28, 2021 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably like 10K all combined
Jan 28, 2021 5:06 AM - kenenthk: If it's over 10k I'll take 3k
Jan 28, 2021 5:07 AM - kenenthk: They have a new field for stimulus and it threw me off at first guess people that didn't receive it can write it off as a text deductable
Jan 28, 2021 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Tax*
Jan 28, 2021 5:10 AM - kenenthk: I'll still buy one of your 3ds for $50 
Jan 28, 2021 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:20 AM - kenenthk: You don't need them 
Jan 28, 2021 5:38 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LP46k5HEvEw
Jan 28, 2021 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They are part of a greater collection.  Lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk that prank guy should be shot
Jan 28, 2021 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's not a funny prank and those people where stressed out
Jan 28, 2021 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Nyjwkav3h_0
Jan 28, 2021 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kind of what I tell all my electronics lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:51 AM - kenenthk: The shit they pull in the hood I'm surprised they haven't been shot
Jan 28, 2021 5:51 AM - kenenthk: But most people from that area are actually level headed
Jan 28, 2021 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The police haven't shot him yet? Lol
Jan 28, 2021 5:53 AM - kenenthk: They have one video of them trying to jump area 51s gate and almost got shot by military men
Jan 28, 2021 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that place is shoot first bury the body later
Jan 28, 2021 5:55 AM - kenenthk: If I ever had a death wish I'd at least try to discover aliens underground
Jan 28, 2021 5:56 AM - kenenthk: You want proof of alien life form just talk to my mom
Jan 28, 2021 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/reviews/nvidia-shield-tv-pro
Jan 28, 2021 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aliens are real wether or not they would give 2 shits about us is another debate lol
Jan 28, 2021 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have seen at least 2 UFOs in my lifetime, not sure if aliens or experimental tech but 100% not any sort of craft I know of and I know most....
Jan 28, 2021 6:11 AM - kenenthk: I believe there's other life forms out there but not the way people decypher them much like how they argue what Jesus looks like
Jan 28, 2021 6:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AbTzfBE
Jan 28, 2021 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Ultimate smoothie maker
Jan 28, 2021 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 28, 2021 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Hitman 3 lookin pretty good
Jan 28, 2021 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gqYVHGp
Jan 28, 2021 7:24 AM - Veho: "Canned beer in your ear."
Jan 28, 2021 7:34 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/yOBey2Vl-NY
Jan 28, 2021 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ND547tD
Jan 28, 2021 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bacon fights back!!!
Jan 28, 2021 8:34 AM - kenenthk: That's what happens when you show up late to work
Jan 28, 2021 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pork chop sandwich!!!!
Jan 28, 2021 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.qsrmagazine.com/finance/cicis-pizza-declares-bankruptcy
Jan 28, 2021 10:10 AM - kenenthk: I see
Jan 28, 2021 11:25 AM - Veho: You see Cici?
Jan 28, 2021 11:26 AM - Veho: I missed the Gamestop stock rush, what worthless stock are we inflating next?
Jan 28, 2021 11:26 AM - aadz93: it's easy, jesus wasn't white, he was born in palestine, he may have been light skinneded, but not white skinnded, he was jewish too
Jan 28, 2021 11:27 AM - aadz93: man I thought gamestop was going bankrupt
Jan 28, 2021 11:28 AM - aadz93: all the ppl bragging, then home stock crashes to 1.25 a share
Jan 28, 2021 11:28 AM - aadz93: gamestop stock*
Jan 28, 2021 11:29 AM - aadz93: and they didn't sell of beforehand
Jan 28, 2021 11:29 AM - aadz93: boy that would suck
Jan 28, 2021 11:34 AM - kenenthk: They went up nearly 135%
Jan 28, 2021 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Now if only they could stock consoles 
Jan 28, 2021 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Go Pro had a big Spike too
Jan 28, 2021 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/news/bmw-takes-first-steps-into-the-quantum-computing-revolution/
Jan 28, 2021 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.destructoid.com/stories/awesome-mod-turns-doom-into-a-first-person-castlevania-617973.phtml
Jan 28, 2021 1:44 PM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/lfiIp7wo5iA
Jan 28, 2021 1:47 PM - aadz93: gotta go to work in an hour.....shiiit
Jan 28, 2021 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Go in 2 hours for added drama
Jan 28, 2021 2:27 PM - aadz93: go in two hours and leave early with no job
Jan 28, 2021 2:30 PM - kenenthk: That's the American way
Jan 28, 2021 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:27 AM - aadz93: man I thought gamestop was going bankrupt < They are going bankrupt, stock prices have no bearing on the companies finances. The only thing this BS is doing is bankrupting hedge funds and delaying a buyout of Gamestop
Jan 28, 2021 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is hilarious lol
Jan 28, 2021 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Gamestop themselves don't suddenly have millions of dollars in the banks to spend as they wish, they're still just as poor as before
Jan 28, 2021 3:44 PM - aadz93: the funny thing is the corporate heads of GameStop could care less about what they sell....
Jan 28, 2021 3:44 PM - aadz93: there's a disconnect between them and people who actually play video games
Jan 28, 2021 3:46 PM - aadz93: add in that the big 3 despise GameStop, cause they can sell the same copy of a game 10 times and make profit, though selling it to gamestop is pointless
Jan 28, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well Gamestop needs to move on from just video games, just selling games stopped being a sustainable business years ago. Hence why corporates have been trying to expand to other products
Jan 28, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like hobbyist stuff and such
Jan 28, 2021 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they started way too late, once Amazon and digital game sales started becoming huge like 10+ years ago it was basically the death sentence of Gamestop
Jan 28, 2021 5:15 PM - Veho: Gamestop was surviving off of kids who couldn't use eBay. Their main source of income are used games and used hardware.
Jan 28, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: Being a big fat useless middleman.
Jan 28, 2021 7:20 PM - aadz93: getting paid to take a shit atm
Jan 28, 2021 7:20 PM - aadz93: literally
Jan 28, 2021 7:22 PM - aadz93: and exactly
Jan 28, 2021 10:06 PM - Jayro: Is p1ngpong okay? I saw someone's status say #pray4p1ngpong, and now I'm concerned for him.
Jan 28, 2021 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably ran into a Switch user in the wild and nearly died of exposure ;O;
Jan 28, 2021 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Jan 28, 2021 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Switch doesn't run pong. Only arkanoid
Jan 28, 2021 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or was it called breakout?
Jan 28, 2021 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Alley way?
Jan 28, 2021 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I forgot the game where you break blocks with the paddle and ball
Jan 29, 2021 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Arkanoid
Jan 29, 2021 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But there is a bunch
Jan 29, 2021 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Breakout
Jan 29, 2021 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah breakout and Arkanoid are the two best known examples
Jan 29, 2021 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 29, 2021 12:53 AM - Sicklyboy: man fuck robinhood
Jan 29, 2021 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/usb-microphone-sale/ <
Jan 29, 2021 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $54 off a $60 mic kit thing lol
Jan 29, 2021 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably shit but for $6 who cares lol
Jan 29, 2021 1:14 AM - kenenthk: It's highly rated on amazon at least but for good quality condenser is the way to go
Jan 29, 2021 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Which you can get decent mics for around $200 including the interface
Jan 29, 2021 1:35 AM - pablo67340: Howdy gues
Jan 29, 2021 1:35 AM - pablo67340: guys*
Jan 29, 2021 2:30 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Jan 29, 2021 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Send pics
Jan 29, 2021 2:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: And they never did
Jan 29, 2021 3:58 AM - BlazeMasterBM: it is the most fun you can have while playing an app


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 30, 2021)

Jan 29, 2021 4:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get any action
Jan 29, 2021 4:04 AM - BlazeMasterBM: best game
Jan 29, 2021 4:05 AM - BlazeMasterBM: amazing game guys
Jan 29, 2021 4:06 AM - kenenthk: I did a drive by in Mafia 3 that's action
Jan 29, 2021 4:09 AM - BlazeMasterBM: i love this classic
Jan 29, 2021 4:10 AM - BlazeMasterBM: actually guys, this game is awesome.
Jan 29, 2021 4:10 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2006/03/15/ampd-is-punkd-universalmtv-unit-sues-over-fake-e-mail/
Jan 29, 2021 4:11 AM - kenenthk: Okay that's not what I meant to post but alright
Jan 29, 2021 4:12 AM - BlazeMasterBM: i love the show
Jan 29, 2021 4:12 AM - kenenthk: https://brobible.com/culture/article/parents-mortgage-gamestop-amc-stocks/
Jan 29, 2021 4:47 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am pretty sure the Temp staff wouldn’t be thrilled if I posted my panty pics on here
Jan 29, 2021 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Who said to put them here
Jan 29, 2021 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: what the hell
Jan 29, 2021 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i went to bed and woke up on the couch
Jan 29, 2021 5:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Roofies are bad lol
Jan 29, 2021 5:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: I mean
Jan 29, 2021 5:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: They are literally posted online
Jan 29, 2021 5:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: It takes very little effort to find them
Jan 29, 2021 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Yes we know
Jan 29, 2021 5:36 AM - kenenthk: Panties and roofies are a decent combination of discussion
Jan 29, 2021 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One goes in one comes off? Lol
Jan 29, 2021 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Yes and I just randomly started feeling sick
Jan 29, 2021 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Weird headrush for no reason
Jan 29, 2021 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Covid
Jan 29, 2021 5:44 AM - kenenthk: Doubtful taste is fine
Jan 29, 2021 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 29, 2021 6:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes but csn you taste the rainbow?
Jan 29, 2021 6:20 AM - kenenthk: Yes it taste fishy
Jan 29, 2021 6:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 29, 2021 7:13 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/DbvmSqG
Jan 29, 2021 7:20 AM - kenenthk: So that's how they got the sounds
Jan 29, 2021 7:23 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/sTdWQAKzESA
Jan 29, 2021 7:41 AM - kenenthk: https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_introduces_mi_air_charge_wireless_charging_from_across_the_room-amp-47461.php
Jan 29, 2021 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lll
Jan 29, 2021 8:31 AM - kenenthk: No psi you can't brick it either
Jan 29, 2021 8:39 AM - Veho: Oh great, they invented the death ray.
Jan 29, 2021 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Nah my ex invented that whenever she opened her legs
Jan 29, 2021 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 29, 2021 9:38 AM - kenenthk: https://www.eatthis.com/news-mcdonalds-new-menu-releases-2021/ lol mcplant
Jan 29, 2021 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: no impossible burger? mcd needs to get on BK's level
Jan 29, 2021 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Mc Seaweed Sloppy Joe
Jan 29, 2021 10:37 AM - Veho: McFacePalm.
Jan 29, 2021 10:38 AM - Veho: BK's Rebel Whopper is good.
Jan 29, 2021 10:43 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tvGJiX8.jpg
Jan 29, 2021 10:46 AM - kenenthk: Mc420 blaze it up
Jan 29, 2021 10:47 AM - kenenthk: If an atheist says I swear to God from frustration does that go against their beliefs
Jan 29, 2021 10:51 AM - Veho: Mc420 would be a hemp based burger.
Jan 29, 2021 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Jan 29, 2021 10:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't even feel right saying "oh my god" because it doesn't feel genuine but i don't have anything better to use
Jan 29, 2021 10:55 AM - Veho: It's just a phrase indicating frustration, and like many other phrases doesn't have to be true, literal, or make sense.
Jan 29, 2021 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: christians would tell you otherwise
Jan 29, 2021 10:57 AM - Veho: They can speak for themselves.
Jan 29, 2021 10:57 AM - Veho: They can't ascribe motivation or belief to someone else.
Jan 29, 2021 10:59 AM - Veho: "You claim to not believe in God yet you swear by Him in times of distress, curious." To which the response is, "you claim that my behaviour drives you up the wall, yet you are still standing on the floor. Curious."
Jan 29, 2021 11:02 AM - kenenthk: I swear to God
Jan 29, 2021 11:08 AM - Veho: Don't swear, it's bad.
Jan 29, 2021 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Jan 29, 2021 11:18 AM - kenenthk: Sorry it's my belief that's the proper way to communicate
Jan 29, 2021 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scitechdaily.com/jaw-dropping-new-dinosaur-skull-discovery-reveals-evolution-of-bizarre-crest/
Jan 29, 2021 11:40 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/58xq5RvNGM4
Jan 29, 2021 11:47 AM - Veho: "Wonky-headed dinosaur turns out to be wonkier than previously believed."
Jan 29, 2021 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S4Du0z5fuLw
Jan 29, 2021 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JFBgR80
Jan 29, 2021 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmmm isn't alcohol free vodka just water?
Jan 29, 2021 12:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's actually astronaut training
Jan 29, 2021 12:23 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/INUQKgRZbSE not vodka but a good prank
Jan 29, 2021 1:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/tesla-model-s-big-navi-23-gaming-pc/
Jan 29, 2021 2:59 PM - Veho: Yeah but how difficult is it to upgrade?
Jan 29, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Easy just buy a new car
Jan 29, 2021 3:02 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Jan 29, 2021 4:04 PM - MajinCubyan: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zovrM0LdrZ0
Jan 29, 2021 4:04 PM - MajinCubyan: Incredible
Jan 29, 2021 4:05 PM - Davey159: LOL
Jan 29, 2021 4:07 PM - MajinCubyan: Some days I'm just really impressed with the internet lol
Jan 29, 2021 4:08 PM - kenenthk: That needs to be a movie
Jan 29, 2021 4:11 PM - Davey159: yes
Jan 29, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Wow peewees 68 didn't realize he was that old
Jan 29, 2021 5:24 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Fz8IPsI
Jan 29, 2021 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Go to bed veho
Jan 29, 2021 5:31 PM - Veho: no u
Jan 29, 2021 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Make me
Jan 29, 2021 10:07 PM - Lilith Valentine: Brat
Jan 30, 2021 1:07 AM - CORE: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=r15rOEiEKx0
Jan 30, 2021 1:25 AM - kenenthk: This brat needs a spanking
Jan 30, 2021 1:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/subway-tuna-sandwiches-wraps-lawsuit/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jan 31, 2021)

Jan 30, 2021 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Subway tuna is gross lol
Jan 30, 2021 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than sewer tuna I guess....
Jan 30, 2021 7:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Having a baby is waiting 9 months for the pregnancy test to go back to negative
Jan 30, 2021 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Psi who did you knock up this time
Jan 30, 2021 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol The midgets
Jan 30, 2021 9:26 AM - kenenthk: I thought you learned from the first one that kids are bad
Jan 30, 2021 9:27 AM - kenenthk: Your bed may turn into a 30 minute water park but that just leads to 18 years of hell
Jan 30, 2021 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: 9 month water park*
Jan 30, 2021 10:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 30, 2021 2:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mri55Ql.mp4
Jan 30, 2021 3:19 PM - Alexx333: hi, I have problem with flycast in retroarch, when I try to load a game it crashes, any idea what's causing it? I tried both with and without bios, but the problem still remains
Jan 30, 2021 3:22 PM - Alexx333: I even performed a factory data reset just to be 100% sure it's not something in my device
Jan 30, 2021 3:23 PM - Alexx333: any suggestion will be appreciated
Jan 30, 2021 4:02 PM - Davey159: What is flycast? And what are you emulating it on?
Jan 30, 2021 4:09 PM - Davey159: oh wait, your inactive now
Jan 30, 2021 4:09 PM - Davey159: oh well,  lol
Jan 30, 2021 4:18 PM - Alexx333: flycast is the libretro core for retroarch
Jan 30, 2021 4:18 PM - Alexx333: its not a standalone emulator
Jan 30, 2021 5:51 PM - Macbook1: Hello everyone
Jan 30, 2021 5:51 PM - Macbook1: i am pretty new
Jan 30, 2021 5:51 PM - Macbook1: I have both 7.02 and 5.05 HEN two consoles
Jan 30, 2021 5:51 PM - Macbook1: the PS1 TO PS4 PKG Generator is giving me a headache saying im missing so many .DLL files
Jan 30, 2021 5:52 PM - Macbook1: i tried putting it into system 32 and install all Micrsoft Software as advised
Jan 30, 2021 5:52 PM - Macbook1: the PS2 to PS4 FPKG works fine
Jan 30, 2021 5:52 PM - Macbook1: thoughts?
Jan 30, 2021 5:53 PM - TomRannd: perhaps, the program you're trying to use is broken? is there any other way you can get what you need? keep in mind, i'm floating on the actual issue you're having here
Jan 30, 2021 5:56 PM - Macbook1: PSX-FPKG
Jan 30, 2021 5:56 PM - Macbook1: ill send a link
Jan 30, 2021 5:57 PM - TomRannd: alright
Jan 30, 2021 5:58 PM - Macbook1: https://www.psx-place.com/threads/psx-fpkg-0-2-by-jabu-new-tool-to-convert-ps1-games-for-ps4.30498/
Jan 30, 2021 5:58 PM - Macbook1: I get XXXX.DLL is missing
Jan 30, 2021 5:58 PM - Macbook1: like 3
Jan 30, 2021 5:58 PM - Macbook1: i tried so many times i dont feel like taking a photo right now
Jan 30, 2021 5:59 PM - Macbook1: "The code execution cannot proceed becasue MSVCR120.DLL wwas not found
Jan 30, 2021 6:00 PM - Macbook1: then VCOMP120.DLL
Jan 30, 2021 6:00 PM - TomRannd: what's the game you're trying to convert?
Jan 30, 2021 6:00 PM - Macbook1: MSVCP120.DLL
Jan 30, 2021 6:00 PM - Macbook1: THEN VCOMP120.DLL
Jan 30, 2021 6:01 PM - Macbook1: I know it has to do the  run time visual microsoft studio thing
Jan 30, 2021 6:01 PM - Macbook1: anyone have a fix?
Jan 30, 2021 6:01 PM - Macbook1: putting these in system32, installing all the packs, and putting it in the same folder does not work
Jan 30, 2021 6:02 PM - TomRannd: i don't think i'm able to help you dude, perhaps you can make a thread here in gbatemp, or that forum site you sent me?
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Macbook1: It wont allow me
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Macbook1: i am a new user
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Macbook1: i hate this
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Macbook1: i might just go through retroarch
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Macbook1: but i prefer it on my home screen
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Macbook1: anyone who reads this please pm me
Jan 30, 2021 6:03 PM - TomRannd: i wish you luck
Jan 30, 2021 7:04 PM - DinohScene: open a thread in computer discussions, you'll have more luck over there
Jan 30, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: He can't start threads, he's a n00b.
Jan 30, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: Needs a number of replies before he can start threads.
Jan 30, 2021 8:41 PM - Lilith Valentine: Wait, is that a rule now?
Jan 30, 2021 9:02 PM - Veho: I guess.
Jan 30, 2021 9:02 PM - Veho: New members have mentioned it in the shitbox.
Jan 30, 2021 9:14 PM - TomRannd: i think it's just a way to prevent bot spams
Jan 30, 2021 10:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's 5 posts before you can make a new thread
Jan 30, 2021 10:04 PM - Paula_Wii_U: Hello everyone, is there anyone out there that can help me with a Wii U problem??
Jan 30, 2021 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Presumably in the Wii U section
Jan 30, 2021 10:06 PM - Paula_Wii_U: OK thanks I'm new here, sorry
Jan 30, 2021 10:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox doesn't really got looked at by people who can solve problems
Jan 30, 2021 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't you wish the shitbox still had a 100 post requirement?
Jan 30, 2021 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 100%
Jan 30, 2021 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it was a mistake to remove it
Jan 30, 2021 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: HEAR THAT COSTELLO
Jan 30, 2021 10:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CHANGE IT BACK
Jan 30, 2021 10:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I understand the reasoning, it was to garner interest in the whole shitbox "threads" things for games, but I don't think anyone seriously uses it
Jan 30, 2021 10:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: South Park: Fractured Asshole is better.
Jan 30, 2021 10:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, I'm looking at them now and they all have like 1 message
Jan 30, 2021 10:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't help that they're kind of hidden away, I forget they exist myself
Jan 30, 2021 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, they're on the Shitbox page
Jan 30, 2021 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jan 30, 2021 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the idea was that you'd search for a game or something on the game center, and then use the shitbox discussion thread to talk about it lol
Jan 30, 2021 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but who uses the game center?
Jan 30, 2021 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also just use google to solve dll issues
Jan 30, 2021 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of people use the game center lol
Jan 30, 2021 10:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh I should charge my phone later... 65% lol
Jan 30, 2021 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't download dlls from dll file websites lol you always get the wrong version
Jan 30, 2021 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: or malware
Jan 30, 2021 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: I forget that exists too TBH
Jan 30, 2021 10:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just a small button on the top
Jan 31, 2021 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: lmao what i just found this on smealum's git https://github.com/smealum/butthax
Jan 31, 2021 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: he hacked a buttplug
Jan 31, 2021 12:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: something for you Tom?
Jan 31, 2021 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 31, 2021 12:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you say hack a buttplug?
Jan 31, 2021 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are we going lewd? GBATEMP GOING LEWD?
Jan 31, 2021 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jan 31, 2021 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are our reviewers gonna be playing and reviewing senran kagura games now?
Jan 31, 2021 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Nothing but date sims? 
Jan 31, 2021 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: we're always lewd
Jan 31, 2021 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are some senran kagura reviews and a lot of weird fetishy vita games if you look at the past reviews
Jan 31, 2021 12:20 AM - kenenthk: I farted
Jan 31, 2021 12:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: cool story bro
Jan 31, 2021 12:21 AM - kenenthk: I can email you a copy
Jan 31, 2021 12:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are they official reviews or just user reviews?
Jan 31, 2021 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Some would review my farts as 10/10
Jan 31, 2021 1:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have had some 11 out of 10 farts
Jan 31, 2021 1:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One time it was so bad I farted on my dog and gave him a runny nose lll
Jan 31, 2021 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Stop farting on dogs psi
Jan 31, 2021 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Fart on cats instead they won't understand
Jan 31, 2021 1:19 AM - CORE: WESKERRR! Help me look for him kenenthk. Lets not leave the Temp ShoutBox.
Jan 31, 2021 1:21 AM - CORE: Oops! Sorry! kenenthk was killed too maybe by psionic Roshambo.
Jan 31, 2021 1:26 AM - CORE: Any Luck Psi?... Beats me too. Well cant be helped we can search for him separately lets start with the first thread okay.
Jan 31, 2021 1:27 AM - kenenthk: What
Jan 31, 2021 1:28 AM - CORE: Oh and Psi heres an asswipe I think you would make better use of it.
Jan 31, 2021 1:29 AM - CORE: The Master of Farting.
Jan 31, 2021 1:30 AM - CORE: wait for it..... RESIDENT EVIL!
Jan 31, 2021 1:50 AM - TomRannd: lmao i'm so confused
Jan 31, 2021 2:05 AM - kenenthk: Are you ok
Jan 31, 2021 3:25 AM - TomRannd: yes ken i'm okay i'm happy you care that much
Jan 31, 2021 3:25 AM - kenenthk: I wasn't asking you
Jan 31, 2021 3:25 AM - kenenthk: I know you're never alright
Jan 31, 2021 3:25 AM - TomRannd: ugh
Jan 31, 2021 3:26 AM - kenenthk: Hug?
Jan 31, 2021 3:26 AM - TomRannd: yeah that'd make me feel great
Jan 31, 2021 3:28 AM - kenenthk: Then no
Jan 31, 2021 3:28 AM - TomRannd: :"(
Jan 31, 2021 3:28 AM - kenenthk: Cri MOAR
Jan 31, 2021 3:29 AM - TomRannd: :''''(
Jan 31, 2021 3:29 AM - kenenthk: Good
Jan 31, 2021 3:30 AM - Chary: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 1, 2021)

Jan 31, 2021 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/kyhAUNN_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 31, 2021 4:10 AM - kenenthk: If you see BDSM on your kids phone I'd question you as a parent
Jan 31, 2021 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/FnsrDX9_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jan 31, 2021 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if they where my kids it would be expected lol
Jan 31, 2021 4:26 AM - Mathias2001: 
Jan 31, 2021 5:04 AM - kenenthk: I meant normal parents psi
Jan 31, 2021 6:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/3BA5bw1EV5I
Jan 31, 2021 7:29 AM - Veho: So apparently we have an investment forum now because the forum members are old enough to warrant it.
Jan 31, 2021 7:31 AM - Veho: So as the members get older and older, what's next?
Jan 31, 2021 7:33 AM - Veho: Depends reviews?  
Jan 31, 2021 7:36 AM - kenenthk: I dunno how old were you again? 
Jan 31, 2021 7:42 AM - Veho: 39.
Jan 31, 2021 7:43 AM - kenenthk: So we need a prostate exam board added asap
Jan 31, 2021 7:44 AM - kenenthk: "Is it normal for the doctors finger to be up there for a long period of time?"
Jan 31, 2021 7:55 AM - Veho: "No, that's a bonus."
Jan 31, 2021 7:57 AM - Veho: "We test the top 10 replacement hips."
Jan 31, 2021 7:58 AM - kenenthk: tempRX
Jan 31, 2021 7:59 AM - kenenthk: I need good pharmaceuticals Costello 
Jan 31, 2021 8:01 AM - kenenthk: Sickly can be head doctor
Jan 31, 2021 8:08 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/aMmW53x
Jan 31, 2021 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GQ-GMC300EPlus-Fulfill-Radiation-Detector/dp/B00IN8TJYY/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=geiger+counter&qid=1612073431&sprefix=geiger+&sr=8-3
Jan 31, 2021 8:23 AM - kenenthk: Apparently 760 people think they have radiation
Jan 31, 2021 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Radiation is more common than you would imagine
Jan 31, 2021 8:32 AM - Veho: At least some of them don't think it any more, if the device works.
Jan 31, 2021 8:33 AM - Veho: But yeah, there's radiation everywhere.
Jan 31, 2021 8:33 AM - Veho: Radon in your basement, and so on.
Jan 31, 2021 8:37 AM - kenenthk: Where can I find the kind that gives me super powers
Jan 31, 2021 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gamma
Jan 31, 2021 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean it worked for the hulk
Jan 31, 2021 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And you do seem angry....
Jan 31, 2021 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.denofgeek.com/games/hardest-nes-games-ever/?fbclid=IwAR0t08jo74PL-WI44XkN1GpJBxWk3i9YZUegb6dE5s92C5gCjVs7mSn7TUs&amp
Jan 31, 2021 9:34 AM - kenenthk: I'm depressed not angry there's a damn difference 
Jan 31, 2021 9:43 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/P0lU43X9deQ
Jan 31, 2021 9:52 AM - Veho: Is there a depressed superhero?
Jan 31, 2021 9:55 AM - kenenthk: The joker?
Jan 31, 2021 9:56 AM - kenenthk: He's a hero to many people
Jan 31, 2021 10:19 AM - kenenthk: Can't imagine spiderman's all that happy either
Jan 31, 2021 11:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Captain Planet is probably pretty aad lol
Jan 31, 2021 11:31 AM - kenenthk: No telling how Iron man feels
Jan 31, 2021 11:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: idk, hancock?
Jan 31, 2021 11:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i dunno if he was depressed exactly but he certainly wasn't happy
Jan 31, 2021 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: spiderman's been depressed at times
Jan 31, 2021 11:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah Thor when he did nothing but get drunk and eat and got fat
Jan 31, 2021 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: he was super depressed
Jan 31, 2021 11:51 AM - kenenthk: I feel thor's pain
Jan 31, 2021 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: and batman seems pretty depressed
Jan 31, 2021 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: fat thor reminds me of myself
Jan 31, 2021 11:53 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0112527/ this movie seems like it's up psis ally
Jan 31, 2021 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: for you Psi https://github.com/smealum/butthax
Jan 31, 2021 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Jan 31, 2021 2:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/designers-remember-grammy-nominated-musician-124541499.html
Jan 31, 2021 2:57 PM - Veho: "The musician lost her footing, slipped and fell after trying to catch a glimpse of the full moon on Jan. 28." Oh fer fuck's sake.
Jan 31, 2021 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Bad things do happen on a full moon
Jan 31, 2021 4:47 PM - BobbyjeffLord: E
Jan 31, 2021 4:54 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3mJ-kF0pcM
Jan 31, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: I forgot what time I ate
Jan 31, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: You ate time?
Jan 31, 2021 6:44 PM - Flame: I 2:08 time
Jan 31, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Time eats us all
Jan 31, 2021 7:03 PM - Flame: 
Jan 31, 2021 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Speak for yourself mortal! lol
Jan 31, 2021 7:59 PM - Flame: mortal kombat!!
Jan 31, 2021 7:59 PM - Flame: *mortal kombat theme song*
Jan 31, 2021 8:26 PM - Veho: https://www.waveshare.com/gpm280.htm?sku=19010
Jan 31, 2021 8:37 PM - Sicklyboy: wew my area is forecasted to get 18-24 inches of snow over the next day and a half or so.
Jan 31, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Where do you live MN?
Jan 31, 2021 8:53 PM - Sicklyboy: NJ
Jan 31, 2021 9:16 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am sorry for your loss
Jan 31, 2021 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of inches prepare thy anus!!!
Jan 31, 2021 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take a hot bath and lots of lube  lol
Jan 31, 2021 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot lube bath?
Jan 31, 2021 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed lol
Jan 31, 2021 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta buy that 55gal drum of lube 
Jan 31, 2021 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 1, 2021 1:12 AM - OldBoi: [grabs a tube of Poly-Grip] Here, this will work better
Feb 1, 2021 1:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of lube a slip and slide and 3 dozen pickles
Feb 1, 2021 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Protection? Where we're going we need tons of it.
Feb 1, 2021 3:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Where do i get good headest with mic from? 
Feb 1, 2021 3:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And not spend over $100
Feb 1, 2021 3:21 AM - kenenthk: Yeah don't trust Amazon it's a fake site
Feb 1, 2021 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Look at the official reviews, we have half a billion headsets on there
Feb 1, 2021 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I had some Hyper X ones that were pretty great, and IIRC are like $60
Feb 1, 2021 3:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no I lied, they're Sound Blaster ones
Feb 1, 2021 3:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/BlasterX-Surround-Hardware-Monitoring-Lighting/dp/B07KRV1DGM <
Feb 1, 2021 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was gonna say I feel like Hyper X is more expensive?
Feb 1, 2021 3:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they got like $50, headphones and stuff
Feb 1, 2021 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I paid like 180 for mine I think
Feb 1, 2021 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hyoer X Cloud something
Feb 1, 2021 3:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have Logitech ones now, that I was supposed to do a review on but they were literally identical to ones we already reviewed, but wireless lol
Feb 1, 2021 3:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same specs, same sound quality, just using fancy LG lightspeed or whatever instead of USB lol
Feb 1, 2021 3:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're quite nice, Logitech did a good job with signal strength in those cuz I can trek all the way to my sink in the kitchen and still just barely stay connected to my desktop in my living room lol
Feb 1, 2021 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so dishes and music
Feb 1, 2021 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What's not to love
Feb 1, 2021 3:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My only complaint is the volume wheel brushes against my fancy gamer chair pillow so it randomly turns up and down if I lean back 
Feb 1, 2021 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 1, 2021 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Duct tape it?
Feb 1, 2021 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like just enough to keep it from free wheeling
Feb 1, 2021 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just deal with it lol, it's only ever a few % so it's more minor annoyance lol
Feb 1, 2021 3:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And sometimes the software glitches out and it doesn't change at all ;O;
Feb 1, 2021 3:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 software
Feb 1, 2021 3:57 AM - kenenthk: I may end up investing in one if I get this remote job some cable companies hiring $16 an hour but I don't know if I can spend 10 hours a day hearing customers complain about their slow internet and over charges
Feb 1, 2021 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sound blaster? I though that was a audio driver software for laptops. 
Feb 1, 2021 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk just think of all the money


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 2, 2021)

Feb 1, 2021 4:00 AM - kenenthk: I could just be all like Unplug your ethernet cable and call us back in an hour thank you for calling support
Feb 1, 2021 4:01 AM - OldBoi: kenenthk, I already have a complaint waiting for you.
Feb 1, 2021 4:02 AM - kenenthk: It would be an easy gig still having 3 days off I figure I never go outside so at least make money
Feb 1, 2021 4:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Forgot to add that I'm looking for wireless. That link seems good but I don't want to get tangled up in my stuff 
Feb 1, 2021 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Then search for BT wireless headphones with built in mic
Feb 1, 2021 4:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084P23B6R/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_1PFA7E5QRZ8VTXDENC0Z
Feb 1, 2021 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then search for the btk killer
Feb 1, 2021 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tTP1TcwKsgtSjFg9OJKKslWyM7MyUktAgBSXgdd&q=btk+killer&oq=btk&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46i131i433l2j0i131i433.5089j0j1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
Feb 1, 2021 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think he killed prostitutes
Feb 1, 2021 4:30 AM - kenenthk: You look up to awkward people psi
Feb 1, 2021 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 1, 2021 4:31 AM - kenenthk: At least he wasn't a Russian series killer
Feb 1, 2021 4:33 AM - kenenthk: I'm not even that far from whichita
Feb 1, 2021 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 1, 2021 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I get to leave for home in 6 hours so much fun
Feb 1, 2021 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Take out the trash meet the pressure washer people maybe have some fun
Feb 1, 2021 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08R13YNSS/ref=ox_sc_act_image_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
Feb 1, 2021 9:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: gonna get your bum cleaned?
Feb 1, 2021 9:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: good wireless headsets with mic are hard to come by because the placement of the mic on the ear cups means they are pretty much always gonna be shit unless they're gaming oriented ones, which increases the price, and usually aren't BT so need a dedicated receiver which ups the price more
Feb 1, 2021 9:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: @ Sonic Angel Knight
Feb 1, 2021 9:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: (gaming oriented ones have a mic arm all the BT ones don't)
Feb 1, 2021 9:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: also when you use mic over BT it drops down to headset profile which has awful awful sound quality you couldn't use for anything other than voice/phone conversations so BT is just bad for that
Feb 1, 2021 9:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: what i do is i have a WH-H900N i use it wireless with my phone and when i use it with my PC i use it wired with a v-moda boompro mic which is inline in the audio cable and it works great but the mic alone is like half your budget
Feb 1, 2021 9:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: and the headphones are more than your budget on their own
Feb 1, 2021 9:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: you don't get much for $100 as far as wireless headsets go but you can get a decent wired one
Feb 1, 2021 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/01/31/investing/silver-price-squeeze-reddit-wallstreetbets/index.html
Feb 1, 2021 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they helped me make a few thousand so far lol
Feb 1, 2021 12:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zhEnZ1t.jpg
Feb 1, 2021 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Scientific lol
Feb 1, 2021 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy silver
Feb 1, 2021 2:21 PM - Veho: You think it will go up in price?
Feb 1, 2021 2:22 PM - Veho: Whoah, it _has_ gone up in price, WTF.
Feb 1, 2021 2:23 PM - Veho: Last time I checked it was $150 per pound, it's $200 now.
Feb 1, 2021 2:33 PM - AsPika2219: aung san suu kyi was arrested by  military and Myanmar was couped...
Feb 1, 2021 2:49 PM - Veho: Not to be a horrible dick about it, but wasn't Aung San Suu Kyi a military apologist and Rohingya massacre denier?
Feb 1, 2021 4:29 PM - shaunj66: Ya'll need Cheesus
Feb 1, 2021 5:11 PM - Flame: Aung San Suu Kyi is just scared, military has always had power in the past. it seems in the present too
Feb 1, 2021 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: So... is malwarebytes free or not?
Feb 1, 2021 5:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see a monthly billing and not even a license key payment
Feb 1, 2021 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a free program with an optional premium monthly service
Feb 1, 2021 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The optional premium gives you real time scanning like a normal antivirus, whereas the free you have to initiate the scan
Feb 1, 2021 5:27 PM - SG854: Recently I've been interested in people's reaction when it was announced crts were stopped being produced in late 2000. Been reading old threads.
Feb 1, 2021 5:28 PM - SG854: Everyday consumers were more accepting. But colorists in video post production suites were in a panic. They couldn't find a suitable replacement to the Sony CRT BVM. LCD's were usually laughed out of the facility. Can't believe the 32 inch BVM CRT cost an eye watering $42,000. https://forums.stevehoffman.tv/threads/rip-sony-trinitron-crt-tv.142151/
Feb 1, 2021 5:32 PM - SG854: This guy was in a bit of a panic too in 2005. Because Europe banned electronics with led in them. So CRT's were discontinued there sooner.  https://community.avid.com/forums/t/2238.aspx
Feb 1, 2021 5:36 PM - SG854: They finally found a CRT replacement in 2011. A Bvm Oled calibrated to match close to what a crt can produce. . Some colorist that works on Discovery Channel. https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.provideocoalition.com/the_crt_replacement_is_here-_finally/amp/
Feb 1, 2021 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is a "colorist"?
Feb 1, 2021 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: "A colorist is an individual who discriminates based in skin tone"!
Feb 1, 2021 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Presumably someone who works with color correction/grading
Feb 1, 2021 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I worked with one the other day to pick the colors for my house.
Feb 1, 2021 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently it's the people who color in comic books
Feb 1, 2021 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was great, although I already kind of new what I wanted.
Feb 1, 2021 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh or that lol
Feb 1, 2021 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am hungry and my GF bailed on me tonight  lol
Feb 1, 2021 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Red Lobster is dinner tonight 
Feb 1, 2021 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Did you find the wrong hole psi
Feb 1, 2021 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I imagine with the girls Psi fucks there is no wrong hole
Feb 1, 2021 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 1, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Well there goes another $50 instacart order
Feb 1, 2021 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk what did you order?
Feb 1, 2021 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Typical stuff to last the week
Feb 1, 2021 9:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Yo54FZJkIMQ
Feb 1, 2021 10:18 PM - kenenthk: https://www.fox29.com/news/andrew-brooks-who-led-development-of-1st-approved-covid-19-spit-test-dies-at-51?utm_campaign=trueanthem&utm_medium=trueanthem&utm_source=facebook
Feb 1, 2021 10:59 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 1, 2021 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, SD card in my server Pi died 
Feb 1, 2021 11:52 PM - kenenthk: How old was it
Feb 2, 2021 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucked if I know, it's one of the random micro sd cards I keep around in a drawer lol
Feb 2, 2021 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Prolly 5+ years old though
Feb 2, 2021 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Some old Kingston thing
Feb 2, 2021 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Time to tell Amazon it came DOA
Feb 2, 2021 12:23 AM - kenenthk: Assuming you only need a 16gb card for server stuff stuff? Which is only like 5 bucks
Feb 2, 2021 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I only need like 1GB lol
Feb 2, 2021 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just running a simple web server, everything else is stored on an external HDD
Feb 2, 2021 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I already have another SD card I can use
Feb 2, 2021 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Well then time to swallow it so the feds can't find anything out
Feb 2, 2021 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a spare 512GB MicroSD card here... lol
Feb 2, 2021 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: went with a 4TB external drive for my new Shield TV thing
Feb 2, 2021 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My replacement is 64GB, which is 63GB overkill lol
Feb 2, 2021 1:04 AM - kenenthk: You should mail me that sd card psi 
Feb 2, 2021 1:14 AM - kenenthk: Hmm imported vita for $75 on ebay in pretty decent condition tempting
Feb 2, 2021 1:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 2:04 AM - AsPika2219: Congratulations to Nicol David for winning World Games Athelete! https://www.theworldgames.org/awards/The-World-Games-Greatest-Athlete-of-All-Time-81


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 3, 2021)

Feb 2, 2021 4:06 AM - kenenthk: Lol gamestop stocks are down again
Feb 2, 2021 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its all silver now
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 AM - kenenthk: America the land of the investors
Feb 2, 2021 4:42 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/?thread=game63720
Feb 2, 2021 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to FTP or send files to this new Shield TV box is pissing me off
Feb 2, 2021 7:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What good is having 4TB if I cant use it
Feb 2, 2021 9:44 AM - shaunj66: What are your trying to do on your shield
Feb 2, 2021 9:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just load up a bunch of ROMs
Feb 2, 2021 9:45 AM - shaunj66: You should be able to use SMB in the shield settings and send directly that way
Feb 2, 2021 9:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was able to transfer them from my phone with Sendfiles... so I guess as a long workaround I can install that 512GB MicroSD I have in my phone and just do it that way... lol
Feb 2, 2021 9:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I tried but it's all wonky not sure what is going on.... might try again now maybe I just did something wrong or it's a permissions issue with Windows 10
Feb 2, 2021 9:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know how to log into my Shield TV when I go into the settings it gives me the log in info IP address and user name and password but the instructions are "Log in from a network attached PC" lol ummm ok...
Feb 2, 2021 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-networking/file-explorer-may-not-detect-other-devices-or/a7509468-27ce-4e92-a19b-a6b78d311b14?auth=1
Feb 2, 2021 9:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhhh
Feb 2, 2021 9:56 AM - shaunj66: Just go into explorer and type \\192.168.... whatever
Feb 2, 2021 9:59 AM - Veho: I'm buying the Xiaomi TV box, don't try to stop me.
Feb 2, 2021 10:22 AM - shaunj66: Ewe gross
Feb 2, 2021 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I tried to enable SMB 1.0 and now my PC is boot looping lol
Feb 2, 2021 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a pain in my ass
Feb 2, 2021 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't have to enable SMB 1.0 to connect to the shield tv
Feb 2, 2021 11:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i already had it enabled idk
Feb 2, 2021 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: What good is having 4TB if I cant use it <- well just plug the HDD into your PC its faster that way
Feb 2, 2021 12:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pCP4fuk.jpg
Feb 2, 2021 12:25 PM - Veho: It's the future.
Feb 2, 2021 12:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need tech support... I couldn't get that QR code to work...
Feb 2, 2021 12:36 PM - Veho: Probably for the best... you would have Venmo'd a few thousand bucks to some random hacker.
Feb 2, 2021 12:37 PM - Veho: Or Naomi Wu.
Feb 2, 2021 1:18 PM - Veho: So apparently they remade the Death Rally game a few years back but the remake sucks. Or something.
Feb 2, 2021 1:25 PM - kenenthk: 3:44 AM - shaunj66: What are your trying to do on your shield < knowing psi probably 4k pornz
Feb 2, 2021 1:28 PM - shaunj66: lol
Feb 2, 2021 1:33 PM - kenenthk: Those 60gbs of 30 minutes of fun need to store themselves some place
Feb 2, 2021 2:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: RED NAMES IN CHAT 
Feb 2, 2021 2:39 PM - Veho: Oh that's just Shaun.
Feb 2, 2021 2:42 PM - kenenthk: Careful Veho he'll demote you
Feb 2, 2021 2:47 PM - Veho: From "former staff" to "former member"   
Feb 2, 2021 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Or revised if you really piss him off
Feb 2, 2021 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Reviewer*
Feb 2, 2021 2:51 PM - Veho: Anything but that  
Feb 2, 2021 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Don't you want shittt $20 keyboards mailed to your doorstep?
Feb 2, 2021 3:07 PM - Veho: Not as such, no.
Feb 2, 2021 3:13 PM - Veho: So did the Gamestop stock crash yet or what?
Feb 2, 2021 3:14 PM - kenenthk: I do see they're down 51%
Feb 2, 2021 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:14 PM - Veho: Bubble go *pop*
Feb 2, 2021 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice got my PS1 files headed to the Shield TV over WiFi at like 53MB's a second lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho that's why smart people buy low sell high before it goes pop lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: and yeah that was just a bubble... GameStop is a dying brand
Feb 2, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Silver is going to have a bubble here soon, some estimates are saying like 100 dollars an ounce at which point I am a seller
Feb 2, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Make me like 90K lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:19 PM - kenenthk: Glad I didn't invest 1k into tesla like I was about to
Feb 2, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It tanked?
Feb 2, 2021 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Everything did cause gamestop but going back up
Feb 2, 2021 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I make 90K I will pay my house off then throw the rest at AMD or Intel stock lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Then send me the rest to my cashapp
Feb 2, 2021 4:23 PM - kenenthk: I wonder when how gold's going to go 1300 an ounce
Feb 2, 2021 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Throw it at Intel in case their new CPU lineup ends up being actually as good as they claim 
Feb 2, 2021 4:23 PM - Veho: I fear silver is a long time investment at this point and I can't tie up that much money in a lump of shiny rock right now.
Feb 2, 2021 4:24 PM - Flame: silver is a propaganda move by hedge fund people
Feb 2, 2021 4:25 PM - Flame: dont buy in to it
Feb 2, 2021 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it really depends on some weird stuff doing investing, before my wife train wrecked my stocks... I used to make like 600 dollars a month with 14K in stock
Feb 2, 2021 4:26 PM - Veho: Yeah Flame I've read the explanation, it benefits the hedge funds, but as someone not from the USA I don't really give a crap  
Feb 2, 2021 4:26 PM - Veho: Meh, it's all a gamble anyway, might as well just play the lottery.
Feb 2, 2021 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I would bounce back and forth from Intel AMD and once a while like Atari when it was super low and they where about to release some game.
Feb 2, 2021 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho it can be a risk for sure, but if your careful and make sure you know what your doing you can make money on it.
Feb 2, 2021 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Just invest in Facebook
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I wish I could have got into the IPO and then out when it was super high lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure their vr products will make the stock market boom
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Google... lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - Flame: BUY DOGECOIN YOU GUYS!
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk
Feb 2, 2021 4:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I might lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Douchecoin
Feb 2, 2021 4:29 PM - Flame: its like 3 cent per dogecoin
Feb 2, 2021 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.coindesk.com/price/dogecoin
Feb 2, 2021 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes
Feb 2, 2021 4:29 PM - Flame: Douchecoin has a picture of you ken
Feb 2, 2021 4:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might buy like 300 bucks worth lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:30 PM - Flame: wait not that much
Feb 2, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: Then I'm sure it'll boom in value
Feb 2, 2021 4:30 PM - Flame: 300 is bit much
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm if you had invested last year you would be up 463.74% that destroys like most funds lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame I make like twice that in a week on my job lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Flame: still
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: after taxes lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Veho: I wish I had kept my dogecoins, I think I had a few hundred.
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Flame: still
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Veho: I could have almost 5 dollars today  
Feb 2, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have like 500 dogecoin that's been rotting in a wallet for like 6 years or something lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worth like $15 now ;O;
Feb 2, 2021 4:32 PM - Flame: tom is a big player
Feb 2, 2021 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My work had like 30k Doge before the jump, was worth like $250 or something
Feb 2, 2021 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's worth like $1k or so lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:34 PM - Flame: wow
Feb 2, 2021 4:35 PM - Flame: much success
Feb 2, 2021 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I keep telling my boss to dump it now cuz it's gonna tank eventually lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nahhh I am gonna pump and dump it... sell it when it hits like 10 cents Tom lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But what if they push it to $1 Psi????
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could turn what was $3 into $500!!!
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That would be nice lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey money is money lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:39 PM - Flame: what if it becomes 10 dollah? u buy sexy sexy
Feb 2, 2021 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When I would buy Atari it wasn't like a penny stock but it was damn close, so if it went up like 15 cents it would make me a few hundred dollars
Feb 2, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I would run back to Intel or AMD depending who was about to release a chip (good or bad the stock always jumps a buck or two)
Feb 2, 2021 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm quite annoyed by the GME thing because I had 2 "Free" stocks from Robinhood that I sold like 4-5 months ago when it went from $3 to $5 
Feb 2, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thinking "Gee, that's probably all this dying company is gonna hit, better sell now" lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rotflmao
Feb 2, 2021 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' hindsight...lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Man sending every PS1 game to my Shield TV is taking a bit lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2 hours according to Windows lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:42 PM - kenenthk: How many gb's is the entire ps1 library
Feb 2, 2021 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like if you just download literally every North American ISO it's like 750GB
Feb 2, 2021 4:43 PM - kenenthk: That's not horrible
Feb 2, 2021 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if you turn them into PBP's (compressed) and add some Japanese and European games and translations, remove all the shit... You can have a really nice set at about 350GB
Feb 2, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I pulled a 1TB HDD out of my old work desktop the other day, still gonna shove that into my PC and figure out what I'll use it for lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or if you knew some kind stranger on the Internet who did all that work for you and was willing to send them... lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1TB? lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I'll have to figure out how to shove the thing in this case, since it only has 2 3.5" drive bays lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just lay it on the bottom?
Feb 2, 2021 4:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They don't have to be attached... lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's no room 
Feb 2, 2021 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless I put it in the front side of the case
Feb 2, 2021 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then I'd see it 
Feb 2, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Do you have dual 5.25 bays I know you can get adapters
Feb 2, 2021 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even with the modular PSU the back of the case has so little room lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See that's why I went with a full sized case lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to swap to another case lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I can do like server/games/work lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure why my wife had so much trouble with the bills... I like just throw extra money at them "Don't bother me again for 6 months...."
Feb 2, 2021 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So far only a couple of companies are complaining about my methods...
Feb 2, 2021 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Just buy a 18tb hdd for $500
Feb 2, 2021 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk I was thinking about getting like 4 of them
Feb 2, 2021 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I need to just swap the HDDs with SSDs
Feb 2, 2021 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did spend close to that on my 2080 Ti so it's not that unreasonable 
Feb 2, 2021 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My poor HDDs are years old at this point lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Mines are going on 8 years still surprised none have died
Feb 2, 2021 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I backed up all my pictures the other day when I realized, if that drive went poof I would lose all my wife pics 
Feb 2, 2021 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my oldest drive has like 8 years of power on hours, which probably makes it maybe 10 years old now lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost broke down and bought one of those cloud storage things online, but I am not sure they would be any more reliable than me just doing it on externals
Feb 2, 2021 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah I think my oldest drive in this machine is an old 2TB drive
Feb 2, 2021 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: back when that was huge lol
Feb 2, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: I have all my favorite series stored on there too which ai can still stream but it's a good back up when isp decide to be a dickhead
Feb 2, 2021 4:56 PM - kenenthk: I remember when 3tbs were huge I ordered like 10 and sold them off for 100 more
Feb 2, 2021 5:08 PM - kenenthk: https://gizmodo.com/youll-need-a-microscope-to-play-this-inch-tall-game-boy-1846179983/amp
Feb 2, 2021 5:34 PM - Veho: Well now that's just ridiculous.
Feb 2, 2021 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just get one of those magnifying gameboy things lol
Feb 2, 2021 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IN8TJYY?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image Arriving tonight! lol
Feb 2, 2021 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna measure so much radiation!!! lol
Feb 2, 2021 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohh a banana I bet those are good for a few rads lol
Feb 2, 2021 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Make sure you check your dick first
Feb 2, 2021 5:49 PM - Veho: Radioactive dick?
Feb 2, 2021 6:04 PM - kenenthk: It would be something to bring up before sex
Feb 2, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: Just use lead-lined condoms and you're good to go.
Feb 2, 2021 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Better check them semen too those can still break
Feb 2, 2021 6:15 PM - kenenthk: We need more 3 handed babies in the world
Feb 2, 2021 7:05 PM - Veho: Radioactive semen turns into tiny Hulks.
Feb 2, 2021 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Baby hulk
Feb 2, 2021 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it came and my house is not very radioactive lol
Feb 2, 2021 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: like 8 cpm
Feb 2, 2021 8:09 PM - kenenthk: But did you check the penis
Feb 2, 2021 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did it was negative 
Feb 2, 2021 8:09 PM - kenenthk: At least it wasn't positive
Feb 2, 2021 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z13Gl0H.jpg
Feb 2, 2021 8:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol it's more stickers than van now....
Feb 2, 2021 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet he has a poor kid dressed as a choir boy tied up in back...
Feb 2, 2021 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my guns and ammo are low radiation lol my phone did nothing 
Feb 2, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: I got a mutual match with a girl called Dropping streams and I don't know if I should reply
Feb 2, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Dripping*
Feb 2, 2021 8:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 2, 2021 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Reply and she will send you a link to her Ashley Madison account lol
Feb 2, 2021 8:20 PM - kenenthk: I'm more concerned over the fact she has a football between her crotch
Feb 2, 2021 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She does the team lol
Feb 2, 2021 8:37 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ThL4m7EU4hU
Feb 2, 2021 10:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oocM6ciR3J4 
Feb 2, 2021 10:51 PM - fvig2001: I kind of want to replay Mass Effect but the whole mini game parts is turning me off
Feb 2, 2021 10:53 PM - kenenthk: If it wasn't there would it turn you on
Feb 2, 2021 11:27 PM - OldBoi: oowww is there a mass effect for PSP?
Feb 2, 2021 11:42 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/YPpwKe7c-d0
Feb 2, 2021 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Well didn't see that coming today
Feb 3, 2021 1:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://imgur.com/9wFaIvj 
Feb 3, 2021 1:56 AM - Sicklyboy: wowwww I want that ^^^^
Feb 3, 2021 2:10 AM - kenenthk: A big knife?


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 4, 2021)

Feb 3, 2021 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tikCpPjnNMc
Feb 3, 2021 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 3, 2021 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple SoC is now crap tier again
Feb 3, 2021 5:17 AM - kenenthk: As long as it still cost triple the amount for better products out there that's the right way to go
Feb 3, 2021 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True Apple fans will eat it up lol
Feb 3, 2021 6:47 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Apple sauced is good 
Feb 3, 2021 7:06 AM - kenenthk: I got two apples and plenty of sauce let me know how much you'd like
Feb 3, 2021 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 3, 2021 10:12 AM - Veho: Meat and two veg.
Feb 3, 2021 10:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now I am hungry lol
Feb 3, 2021 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: he said veg, not vag Psi
Feb 3, 2021 12:42 PM - Veho: Eh, potayto potahto.
Feb 3, 2021 2:19 PM - Veho: Can I post this in the maymay box or will I get warned? 
Feb 3, 2021 2:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tPGyT3n.mp4
Feb 3, 2021 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure the mods will appreciate big tiddy goth mommy milkers
Feb 3, 2021 2:22 PM - Veho: NecroMEGAMILK.
Feb 3, 2021 3:54 PM - GamerzHell9137: When that tall woman fetish kicks in
Feb 3, 2021 4:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Feb 3, 2021 4:19 PM - Veho: Hire Nigella Lawson to play her in a live action adaptation.
Feb 3, 2021 4:23 PM - Veho: She's a cook and TV host, not an actress as such, but if you've ever seen any of her appearances you will know what I'm talking about.
Feb 3, 2021 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Does she have big tiddy goth mommy milkers?
Feb 3, 2021 4:49 PM - Veho: Does she ever.
Feb 3, 2021 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Subway has some serious tuna allegations on it's hands
Feb 3, 2021 5:12 PM - Veho: Subway tuna is PEOPLE, PEOPLE I TELLS YA
Feb 3, 2021 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Just not real people
Feb 3, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: I know this is hard to say in front of the courts but is this where the tuna monster touched you?
Feb 3, 2021 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm, fake tuna on cake bread
Feb 3, 2021 5:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: W
Feb 3, 2021 5:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ewww
Feb 3, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: According to the plaintif, it's a "mixture of various concoctions that do not constitute tuna" Fuck that shit, make your claim public or get the fuck out.
Feb 3, 2021 5:17 PM - Veho: Say what it is, you slanderous fuck.
Feb 3, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect it's tuna TBH
Feb 3, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But probably like low grade shit tuna lol
Feb 3, 2021 5:18 PM - kenenthk: It's just a bit of gel with mayo mixed in
Feb 3, 2021 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or maybe partially low grade tuna and partially some other cheap ass fish like tilapia lol
Feb 3, 2021 5:19 PM - kenenthk: Baby food tuna
Feb 3, 2021 5:21 PM - Veho: Part low grade tuna part wood chip.
Feb 3, 2021 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmm delicious saw dust
Feb 3, 2021 5:21 PM - Veho: Drenched in enough mayo nobody will notice.
Feb 3, 2021 5:22 PM - kenenthk: Don't ask where our chicken and meatballs come from tho
Feb 3, 2021 5:22 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKDal51f5LU
Feb 3, 2021 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Lord forbid they find out how hot dogs are made
Feb 3, 2021 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' William Osman
Feb 3, 2021 5:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/bbU2ChdI4Ro
Feb 3, 2021 5:33 PM - Veho: The sandwich shaped pool is awesome.
Feb 3, 2021 5:36 PM - Veho: What's the significance of "sliced by hand" for meat? That just makes it inconsistent. Fuck that. Robo slicer please.
Feb 3, 2021 5:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FfJeDly.jpg
Feb 3, 2021 5:41 PM - Veho: Bukkake.
Feb 3, 2021 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like sliced by hand meat because I enjoy watching peasants do menial labor for my benefit 
Feb 3, 2021 5:47 PM - kenenthk: Just don't put your sausage in the meat slicer
Feb 3, 2021 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Welp time to buy a new mobo.... Possibly more RAM lol
Feb 3, 2021 7:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cant get this one to boot
Feb 3, 2021 7:24 PM - kenenthk: Did you brick your mobo psi
Feb 3, 2021 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gee Psi I could use 64GB of RAM ;O;
Feb 3, 2021 8:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 3, 2021 8:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: sliced by hand probably means thicker slices
Feb 3, 2021 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: need a bios update psi?
Feb 3, 2021 8:09 PM - Veho: You can adjust the thickness on a robo slicer. Fuck that noise.
Feb 3, 2021 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: what I'm saying is that robots can cut thinner than humans
Feb 3, 2021 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you know they're gonna save money if they can
Feb 3, 2021 8:30 PM - Veho: Okay so why are they advertizing that they have inferior slices of meat?
Feb 3, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Happened to Charlie buckets dad replaced by a robot then get a job fixing that robot
Feb 3, 2021 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All this talk of sliced meat I might get Arby's for dinner lol
Feb 3, 2021 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Get the ruben
Feb 3, 2021 8:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might those are pretty good
Feb 3, 2021 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Even though last time I ate one it popped out a filling
Feb 3, 2021 8:56 PM - Veho: How?
Feb 3, 2021 9:07 PM - kenenthk: String of meat must've yanked it out
Feb 3, 2021 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: because people won't realize
Feb 3, 2021 9:17 PM - Veho: People just like the thought of "hand-made".
Feb 3, 2021 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it's not like anyone wants a robot handling their dick unless you're psi
Feb 3, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: Nobody wants it, until they try the robosucc.
Feb 3, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/C8cZZAV.gif?noredirect
Feb 3, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: Once you go robosucc, you never go bacc.
Feb 3, 2021 9:21 PM - kenenthk: That machines too big for China men
Feb 3, 2021 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: You can buy those on wish
Feb 3, 2021 9:22 PM - kenenthk: Yeah if you want it blowing up your dick
Feb 3, 2021 9:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ripping it off more likely
Feb 3, 2021 9:23 PM - kenenthk: Nah Wish is out to blow up dicks
Feb 3, 2021 9:23 PM - kenenthk: Just look at ItsYeeBoi on YouTube or whatever the fuck his channel names is
Feb 3, 2021 9:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/super-bowl-2021-parties-dr-fauci-has-warning-for-anyone-planning-to-watch-the-game/
Feb 3, 2021 9:28 PM - Veho: "People gathering in large groups for hours at a time might increase the spread of a virus that spreads best among large, long gatherings." You don't say.
Feb 3, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: It's okay we have America's top scientists working on it
Feb 3, 2021 10:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: most people do actually need to be told that, Veho
Feb 3, 2021 10:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: because they are arranging large gatherings people think "oh they're arranging it so it must be fine"
Feb 3, 2021 10:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: why the fuck do people still insist on arranging large gatherings like why the fuck have a live audience in the middle of all this
Feb 3, 2021 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Ikr who wants hugs
Feb 4, 2021 12:01 AM - TheZander: yo shoutboxers Im on latest atmos on 11.0.1 and both PPSSPP and Retroarch be crashing my system
Feb 4, 2021 12:14 AM - TomRannd: we cannot help you hear my friend, perhaps go to the official forums for those emulators/cores
Feb 4, 2021 12:38 AM - Angchi1990: Hi anyone know how i can type out a fourm in this site? new here and dont know how to do it.
Feb 4, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Helpbox
Feb 4, 2021 1:40 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/aIwWLCcY1bw
Feb 4, 2021 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HAL stop sucking!!!!!
Feb 4, 2021 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 4, 2021 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07SXF8GY3?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Feb 4, 2021 3:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My new mobo lol
Feb 4, 2021 3:19 AM - TomRannd: looks pretty good


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 5, 2021)

Feb 4, 2021 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the old one was more expensive but it was Asus and its been a pain in my ass
Feb 4, 2021 4:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asrock seems to be better right now...
Feb 4, 2021 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit....
Feb 4, 2021 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ASRock-X570-4DDR4-HDMI-Motherboard/dp/B07THYPNC1/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?dchild=1&keywords=Asrock+X570&qid=1612412731&sr=8-9
Feb 4, 2021 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Changed to that one lol
Feb 4, 2021 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.entrepreneur.com/amphtml/363317
Feb 4, 2021 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Complaining is like my thing lol
Feb 4, 2021 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/C8cZZAV still laughing about how much it looks like HAL from that movie.....
Feb 4, 2021 5:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop sucking HAL!!!
Feb 4, 2021 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm sorry Dave I can't do that....
Feb 4, 2021 6:47 AM - kenenthk: I named my penis Dave
Feb 4, 2021 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: LoL
Feb 4, 2021 7:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2l6JUNFAJ9o
Feb 4, 2021 7:46 AM - kenenthk: 3mill views in 5 days guys blowing up
Feb 4, 2021 8:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If he added a survey he would get more views lol
Feb 4, 2021 8:25 AM - kenenthk: You know you made it when you're on fox news
Feb 4, 2021 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 4, 2021 1:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/gamestop-reddit-trader-keith-gill-loses-13-million-one-day/
Feb 4, 2021 1:34 PM - kevXx91: Wssup
Feb 4, 2021 3:12 PM - SaulFabre: Hello!
Feb 4, 2021 4:02 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RY8N2WV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_84FK5TZCA08M837922K2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 might order this little shit for the living room
Feb 4, 2021 4:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fj4tirY.jpg
Feb 4, 2021 4:03 PM - Veho: ken that thing is suspiciously cheap.
Feb 4, 2021 4:11 PM - OldBoi: ♫ zippitty do da,  zippitty yay, my o my....♫
Feb 4, 2021 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:03 AM - Veho: ken that thing is suspiciously cheap. < Nah, shitty Chinese Android boxes have gotten stupid cheap the last couple years
Feb 4, 2021 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably uses some shit Allwinner SoC
Feb 4, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: Still.
Feb 4, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: Hella suss.
Feb 4, 2021 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, shitty Chinese Android boxes have gotten stupid cheap the last couple years
Feb 4, 2021 4:23 PM - Veho: Hella. Suss.
Feb 4, 2021 4:24 PM - Veho: So anyway, speaking of shitty Chinese Android boxes, I'm getting a Xiaomi TV Box.
Feb 4, 2021 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, shitty Chinese Android boxes have gotten stupid cheap the last couple years
Feb 4, 2021 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Feb 4, 2021 4:24 PM - shaunj66: Get a proper Android TV box and save yourself a million headaches
Feb 4, 2021 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH the only good "proper" Android TV box is a Shield lol
Feb 4, 2021 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess Google's new Chromecast thing
Feb 4, 2021 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say I've ever used a Roku thing or Amazon Fire thing that wasn't just a dogshit experience
Feb 4, 2021 4:26 PM - shaunj66: There's a few now
Feb 4, 2021 4:27 PM - Seriel: I ended up with a Fire TV Lite which serves me well for what it is
Feb 4, 2021 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish Android boxes didn't go the way of "tiny and barely functional", would be nice to see some with like...a modern Snapdragon in it lol
Feb 4, 2021 4:27 PM - Veho: Can you recommend any, Shaun?
Feb 4, 2021 4:28 PM - Veho: The problem with where I live is that there aren't really that many options available locally.
Feb 4, 2021 4:31 PM - Veho: Xiaomi is decent shit these days, and their physical store is a mile from my house if I ever feel like going Karen on some helpless employee for things outside of his control.
Feb 4, 2021 4:32 PM - Veho: Chromecast + shipping + customs costs a fuckload.
Feb 4, 2021 4:33 PM - Veho: In fact any sort of brand name device costs a fuckload to get here.
Feb 4, 2021 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I don't really see the point in spending $100 on good shit if I won't use it that much
Feb 4, 2021 5:24 PM - Veho: I just need a YouTube and HBO player that's better than the ones built into my TV. It's getting old.
Feb 4, 2021 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Xiaomi thing is probably fine for that really
Feb 4, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: Reviews are good.
Feb 4, 2021 5:29 PM - Veho: They have a TV Stick model, that one is crap.
Feb 4, 2021 5:29 PM - Veho: But the box is serviceable.
Feb 4, 2021 5:38 PM - hamohamo: hey yall
Feb 4, 2021 5:38 PM - hamohamo: never knew  this chatbox existed
Feb 4, 2021 5:42 PM - kenenthk: You don't want to know it exists
Feb 4, 2021 5:45 PM - Veho: Lurk a bit, learn the banter.
Feb 4, 2021 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Or just say fuck a lot talk about sex or the newest amazing piece of hardware that comes out
Feb 4, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Or the newest piece of sex hardware.
Feb 4, 2021 6:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bought 2 dmg game boys
Feb 4, 2021 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bought 2 dmg game boys
Feb 4, 2021 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: whoops
Feb 4, 2021 6:26 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wOHifgGT5Is Back in the day all we had to worry about was creepy clowns
Feb 4, 2021 8:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZitL49V.jpg
Feb 4, 2021 8:20 PM - Sicklyboy: no u
Feb 4, 2021 8:21 PM - Sicklyboy: @Jdbye I want more DMGs. There's a v4 IPS kit now that I want to install but don't want to rip out my v3 kit lol.
Feb 4, 2021 8:34 PM - kenenthk: I want to make fudge
Feb 4, 2021 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cinemablend.com/news/2562350/marvel-fans-roast-rapper-lil-uzi-vert-after-getting-diamond-implanted-in-head
Feb 4, 2021 8:52 PM - Veho: Why THE FUCK would you do that, why why why?
Feb 4, 2021 8:53 PM - Veho: It looks terrible.
Feb 4, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: He could have superglued it to his forehead, would gave looked just as terrible but would be $23 million cheaper.
Feb 4, 2021 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sicklyboy i ordered 2 of the v4 ips kits and new shells
Feb 4, 2021 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: the ips kits nowadays are nice, they found a screen that's more close to the original aspect ratio
Feb 4, 2021 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i assume the battery life will be much better than the older ones using a widescreen lcd but only using like 1/3 of it
Feb 4, 2021 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the main advantage of v4 over v3 for me at least because i dunno if i'll use the pixel mode that emulates the old look, some prefer it, some don't
Feb 4, 2021 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: definitely gonna customize the palettes though, the defaults are meh 
Feb 4, 2021 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: also ordered 2 ezflash jr's
Feb 5, 2021 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.slrlounge.com/opinion-why-im-never-buying-another-sandisk-sd-memory-card/
Feb 5, 2021 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought a geiger counter on Amazon.... So fun lol
Feb 5, 2021 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospital is 10Xs more radioactive than my house but still low
Feb 5, 2021 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How can I mutate with such low levels....
Feb 5, 2021 12:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 12:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Weird these plastic baskets at work are the hottest thing yet...  .14 sieverts
Feb 5, 2021 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: More fun than I had imagined lol
Feb 5, 2021 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always wanted one as a kid now they are cheap enough to just be a toy and I love it lol
Feb 5, 2021 1:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: MUTATE ON LEVEL 100 
Feb 5, 2021 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 2:25 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljm9wBFiWEE 
Feb 5, 2021 2:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cheese stuffed turkey sounds gross lol
Feb 5, 2021 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like carrots and onions and celery
Feb 5, 2021 2:55 AM - kenenthk: Anything that's pointy and round
Feb 5, 2021 3:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh yeah also the v4 ips is a bit larger and it's really noticeable, i always thought the gb(c) had kinda small screens so that's a big selling point
Feb 5, 2021 3:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: go to chernobyl Psi
Feb 5, 2021 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have never had a sd card break in half have had some sandisk cards fail from wear but they saw quite a lot of it so that's fair enough
Feb 5, 2021 3:19 AM - kenenthk: Or a cancer center
Feb 5, 2021 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I have somr SD cards like 8MB so very old and none broke....
Feb 5, 2021 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk I am waiting to see a cancer patient come into the ER
Feb 5, 2021 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or Xray tech
Feb 5, 2021 3:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't say I've had an SD card physically break that I didn't physically break lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:21 AM - kenenthk: Doctors wanted me to let you know you're going to grow a 3rd arm
Feb 5, 2021 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom how or why? Lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:23 AM - kenenthk: I once took apart a dead hdd just to see what's inside
Feb 5, 2021 3:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh usually just stuff that dies so I break them and toss them lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I don't break them I'll end up absent mindedly toss them with working ones lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol?l
Feb 5, 2021 3:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Best to just snap em so I know
Feb 5, 2021 3:25 AM - kenenthk: Swallow them for extra fiber
Feb 5, 2021 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if you could like reflow them?
Feb 5, 2021 3:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on what breaks, if the flash chip is fine then sure lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I legit super doubt it but it would be an interesting experiment
Feb 5, 2021 3:27 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure if a department really wanted to they could restore data and broken sd cards?
Feb 5, 2021 3:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, data backup places can pull data off MSD flash chips by wiring them to an external controller lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as the flash chip is intact and not what died it'd be possible
Feb 5, 2021 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make sure to smash with hammer like 20 times
Feb 5, 2021 3:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Annoying without proper tools, but possible
Feb 5, 2021 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hammer is best secure erase lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hammer it to dust, eat the dust, shit the 0s and 1s out!
Feb 5, 2021 3:29 AM - kenenthk: I recommend giving it a sulferic acid bath
Feb 5, 2021 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Taste the rainbow!!!
Feb 5, 2021 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Those ruskies will never get my MP3 collection!!!!!
Feb 5, 2021 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ivan can listen to Mariah Carey over my dead body!!!!
Feb 5, 2021 3:33 AM - kenenthk: I love those ads that are like report this company using pirated software get money!
Feb 5, 2021 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:33 AM - kenenthk: If someone wants to pay me to snitch then sure 
Feb 5, 2021 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if anyone has been paid
Feb 5, 2021 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like I legit doubt they would pay
Feb 5, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Probably like 5% commission if they win the lawsuit
Feb 5, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: But aye FBI I got a lead on certain temp users if you wanna pay me 1mill lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So after the appeal you get 50 bucks lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:36 AM - kenenthk: You're the fbi you can crack their 10 vpns 
Feb 5, 2021 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 1024 bit encryption
Feb 5, 2021 3:38 AM - kenenthk: I was in China at the time I downloaded that video you gotta contact their courts
Feb 5, 2021 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:39 AM - kenenthk: I burned my passport!
Feb 5, 2021 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spies could just smuggle huge amounts of data with micro SD butt plugs lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Just get headphones with built in tf cards say it's just music
Feb 5, 2021 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: I actually thought about buying a pair like that it would be nice to just pick up headphones and listen
Feb 5, 2021 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wifi it past security so even if they check it... The data is there later
Feb 5, 2021 3:45 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q9M1LW9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PYN6TFNB598V7RD2YD1G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 probably sounds like shit
Feb 5, 2021 3:45 AM - kenenthk: But more or less a built in mp3 player in your headphones
Feb 5, 2021 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they do make bass boost butt plugs lol
Feb 5, 2021 3:57 AM - kenenthk: I like bass in my headphones not so much speakers
Feb 5, 2021 3:57 AM - kenenthk: If you're gonna go loud may as well fuck up your ear drums the right way
Feb 5, 2021 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 6, 2021)

Feb 5, 2021 4:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Flaming hot cheetos on a turkey with a block of cheddar cheese up the butt 
Feb 5, 2021 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than the reverse Sonic lol
Feb 5, 2021 4:21 AM - kenenthk: Only if you're old enough to have things up the butt
Feb 5, 2021 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Werid shields giving me an error to adjust volume settings adjust it settings but I use bluetooth
Feb 5, 2021 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not using CEC?
Feb 5, 2021 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use CEC and IR and I think I need to pick one or the other lol
Feb 5, 2021 4:38 AM - kenenthk: Must've disconnected some how
Feb 5, 2021 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cDWQNJdGkR4
Feb 5, 2021 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cDWQNJdGkR4
Feb 5, 2021 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Pound-Copper-Bar-Ingot-Paperweight/dp/B07DHWR5CP/ref=aw_bmx_4_1/140-9539904-8338643?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07DHWR5CP&pd_rd_r=6be8d92e-6a72-4793-8de5-7cd3ec0bfb72&pd_rd_w=shc6r&pd_rd_wg=gHp0C&pf_rd_p=fb31d686-000f-458a-8469-35a625a671bb&pf_rd_r=RMNV2F5S48NTCJTF48FN&psc=1&refRID=RMNV2F5S48NTCJTF48FN
Feb 5, 2021 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That one lol
Feb 5, 2021 5:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: hi
Feb 5, 2021 6:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No still here lol
Feb 5, 2021 6:44 AM - kenenthk: I see dead people
Feb 5, 2021 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HsStKuWHI_c
Feb 5, 2021 6:53 AM - kenenthk: https://learningenglish.voanews.com/amp/company-aims-to-produce-thousands-of-humanoid-robots-in-2021/5752308.html
Feb 5, 2021 6:59 AM - kenenthk: 40 minutes to download a 1.5gb file fuck you slow host
Feb 5, 2021 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like you have something more important to do in 40 minutes  lol
Feb 5, 2021 7:02 AM - kenenthk: Uremum 
Feb 5, 2021 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 10:10 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UtFKMNC.jpg
Feb 5, 2021 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 10:20 AM - kenenthk: Those aren't sex toys?
Feb 5, 2021 10:31 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z7M2p3X.jpg
Feb 5, 2021 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol lol lol
Feb 5, 2021 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cugsKx-Ny8I
Feb 5, 2021 11:19 AM - kenenthk: https://incensefountain.co/product/incense-fountain-sy/
Feb 5, 2021 11:21 AM - kenenthk: Something tells me those aren't handcrafted
Feb 5, 2021 11:23 AM - Veho: Something tells me they're not non-toxic  
Feb 5, 2021 11:25 AM - Veho: And of course they're handcrafted, ken. That little 7 year old Bangladeshi girl didn't slave over that incense burner for a whole five minutes (longer than that and she gets whipped for slacking off) for you to say it's not hand made.
Feb 5, 2021 11:26 AM - Veho: Have a heart.
Feb 5, 2021 11:32 AM - kenenthk: I mean I guess my $15 could feed their village for the month
Feb 5, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ue0jecYlig4
Feb 5, 2021 11:49 AM - Veho: Of that $15, $14.50 goes to the reseller.
Feb 5, 2021 11:50 AM - Veho: Mmmm, love cream. Squirt that 'gurt.
Feb 5, 2021 11:54 AM - kenenthk: I've been filling up my love cream all year
Feb 5, 2021 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 5, 2021 12:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "One used fleshlight...."
Feb 5, 2021 12:17 PM - Veho: "Only the first inch is used, the rest us brand new."
Feb 5, 2021 12:35 PM - kenenthk: I feel light headed for no reason
Feb 5, 2021 12:38 PM - Veho: That's amore.
Feb 5, 2021 12:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/lOzAbhfr164
Feb 5, 2021 12:42 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/V7b5luFLdjo
Feb 5, 2021 2:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGj_HkKhhSE
Feb 5, 2021 4:57 PM - kenenthk: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/plex-media-servers-are-being-abused-for-ddos-attacks/
Feb 5, 2021 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of the week again... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs
Feb 5, 2021 8:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah tonight is going to be drunks and overdosed people at the ER lol
Feb 5, 2021 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: good times
Feb 5, 2021 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I have successfully finagled a third HDD in my case in the back 
Feb 5, 2021 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Couldn't manage to shove another TB HDD I pulled from a machine the other day though, ran out of SATA power lol
Feb 5, 2021 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it definitely wouldn't have fit lol
Feb 5, 2021 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I got a 2TB portable SSD coming into review at some point hopefully, so that's nice
Feb 5, 2021 10:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cuwnNsz.jpg
Feb 5, 2021 11:13 PM - aadz93: how's y'all gme stock doin
Feb 5, 2021 11:14 PM - aadz93: lol
Feb 6, 2021 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: if it doesn't fit, push harder until it does
Feb 6, 2021 12:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: good life lesson
Feb 6, 2021 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i expected better of you, Veho
Feb 6, 2021 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i expect Psi to post filth like that, but you?
Feb 6, 2021 12:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Feb 6, 2021 12:57 AM - Xzi: Valkyria Chronicles 4 Complete: 3EK2I-HBJ9A-G6BHJ
Feb 6, 2021 2:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: when they said "meet hot singles in your area" this wasn't what i had in mind.... https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0984/6408/products/sexy_peach_pants_for_decration_1024x1024.jpg
Feb 6, 2021 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UHZBmJechU
Feb 6, 2021 2:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: this song is actually pretty good, one of the norwegian entrants for eurovision
Feb 6, 2021 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NACo65bYCqM
Feb 6, 2021 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: why does he hate norway? now i need to know


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 7, 2021)

Feb 6, 2021 4:27 AM - kenenthk: I hate the Dutch
Feb 6, 2021 4:29 AM - kenenthk: 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh yeah tonight is going to be drunks and overdosed people at the ER lol < my kind of people
Feb 6, 2021 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah sometimes they are OK lol
Feb 6, 2021 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes they suck...
Feb 6, 2021 6:10 AM - kenenthk: What's the number to your security department I can make your night more interesting
Feb 6, 2021 6:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/faNJa0m_Z8M
Feb 6, 2021 7:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-szWOrc3Mo
Feb 6, 2021 7:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: this is great, love this channel lol
Feb 6, 2021 7:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi you will love it too
Feb 6, 2021 7:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's exactly your kind of weird and slightly disturbing shit
Feb 6, 2021 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/diablo-immortal-preview/amp/
Feb 6, 2021 7:27 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/02/04/us/wisconsin-racially-insensitive-lesson-slavery-trnd/index.html
Feb 6, 2021 7:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: you like it psi?
Feb 6, 2021 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Yeah you better like it
Feb 6, 2021 7:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: exactly
Feb 6, 2021 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reviewgeek.com/70102/hackers-might-be-turning-your-plex-server-into-a-powerful-ddos-botnet/amp/
Feb 6, 2021 8:32 AM - kenenthk: Way to send me a hulu offer email yesterday that ends on 12/31 hulu team
Feb 6, 2021 8:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hulu Hahaha
Feb 6, 2021 8:38 AM - kenenthk: 3 bucks a month so fuck it
Feb 6, 2021 8:41 AM - kenenthk: They actually have semi decent content on it now but no way would I pay full price monthly
Feb 6, 2021 8:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: psi stop ignoring me dammit
Feb 6, 2021 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Who said that
Feb 6, 2021 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LXC7qZ_iWgM
Feb 6, 2021 10:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2AhLMFb_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 6, 2021 10:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/clNVmX1_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 6, 2021 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/KU6u4ZK
Feb 6, 2021 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://gizmodo.com/the-super-nintendo-inspired-pocketgo-s30-is-one-of-the-1846193080/amp
Feb 6, 2021 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would delete the analog stick and just do like 16 bit games with like FX chips...
Feb 6, 2021 1:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1256836
Feb 6, 2021 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Organic food jails???
Feb 6, 2021 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just can't.... Prisoners eating better than hard working citizens?
Feb 6, 2021 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would you like to know more....
Feb 6, 2021 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Better not bring up jails for billionaires
Feb 6, 2021 1:24 PM - kenenthk: I think in germany they have reformed jails that are actually like motels with the idea instead of treating them like shit maybe they'll come out better treated good
Feb 6, 2021 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or conversely they might just commit smaller crimes and live for free
Feb 6, 2021 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They already do it here 
Feb 6, 2021 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 meals a place to sleep out of the weather beats being homeless
Feb 6, 2021 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Yeah just don't eat big john's special sandwiches
Feb 6, 2021 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol getting your dick sucked isn't gay!!!
Feb 6, 2021 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with mangina while in the pin
Feb 6, 2021 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 6, 2021 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time squirrel master wont be there to protect you!!!!
Feb 6, 2021 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Depending on the build of the guy just let it happen you'll be safer in jail
Feb 6, 2021 1:31 PM - kenenthk: They should just sperate inmates with aids and no aids and there will be no worries
Feb 6, 2021 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Or maybe shouting I have aids could get you out of a sticky situation
Feb 6, 2021 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or into one lol
Feb 6, 2021 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Its OK I already have AIDs!!!" Lol
Feb 6, 2021 1:39 PM - kenenthk: As long as he protects you
Feb 6, 2021 1:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZvrspWx.mp4
Feb 6, 2021 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XDwuGTb
Feb 6, 2021 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 6, 2021 4:38 PM - OldBoi: I have Band Aids. Does that count?
Feb 6, 2021 4:52 PM - Veho: I'm gonna say no.
Feb 6, 2021 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Depends on if the trumpitter was a huge slut
Feb 6, 2021 7:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the whole band has aids?
Feb 6, 2021 7:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew that girl was a little too good on the flute....
Feb 6, 2021 7:17 PM - TomRannd: lmfao that was a good one
Feb 6, 2021 7:28 PM - Veho: The skin flute?
Feb 6, 2021 7:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also that lol
Feb 6, 2021 7:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about having a pro girl over Monday night lol
Feb 6, 2021 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My GF seems to talk an awesome game but when it comes time to play... Lol
Feb 6, 2021 8:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EK9lnt1.jpg
Feb 6, 2021 10:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OUXsPhW.mp4
Feb 6, 2021 10:50 PM - Torka: aaaa why didnt anybody port pixel dungeon to 3ds
Feb 6, 2021 10:54 PM - TomRannd: well, because it's a paid game
Feb 6, 2021 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Fuck
Feb 6, 2021 11:08 PM - Veho: Ü
Feb 6, 2021 11:09 PM - Sicklyboy: no u
Feb 6, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Sickly s u looks more open
Feb 7, 2021 1:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 8, 2021)

Feb 7, 2021 6:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded
Feb 7, 2021 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: nope TomRannd
Feb 7, 2021 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's free, open source and GPL, nothing stopping someone from porting it
Feb 7, 2021 6:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://github.com/watabou/pixel-dungeon
Feb 7, 2021 9:21 AM - kenenthk: Superbowl day
Feb 7, 2021 9:33 AM - Sicklyboy: ye
Feb 7, 2021 9:34 AM - kenenthk: Yeet
Feb 7, 2021 9:34 AM - kenenthk: Yeet the ball
Feb 7, 2021 9:34 AM - Sicklyboy: yeet the meat
Feb 7, 2021 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Yeet that man's booty
Feb 7, 2021 11:41 AM - Veho: Booty yeetin booty yeetin booty yeetin every day
Feb 7, 2021 11:44 AM - DynastyVic: Is this truly highly rated or is this a troll vote?
Feb 7, 2021 11:47 AM - kenenthk: Yeet the man's Bal l as far as you can and catch it
Feb 7, 2021 11:49 AM - kenenthk: I haven't taken my meds yet
Feb 7, 2021 12:23 PM - kenenthk: Well that's wonderful youtube app keeps crashing
Feb 7, 2021 12:29 PM - Veho: Why must all these glorified websites be apps instead? FUCK that. They should work in the browser.
Feb 7, 2021 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Feb 7, 2021 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: why does reddit have to bug me to install the app every SINGLE FUCKING TIME i visit it on my phone?
Feb 7, 2021 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's wrong with using the website?
Feb 7, 2021 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: why do i need an app for every single website bloating up my phone?
Feb 7, 2021 12:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't even use reddit
Feb 7, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Reddit? App. Facebook? App. Instagram? App. eBay? App. Local fucking grocery store? App. Fuuuuuck that.
Feb 7, 2021 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Most do but it's easier to cast videos through the app
Feb 7, 2021 12:40 PM - kenenthk: Just depends on how much better an apps UI is
Feb 7, 2021 12:42 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/19VgS-CeGCQ
Feb 7, 2021 1:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: why does reddit have to bug me to install the app every SINGLE FUCKING TIME i visit it on my phone? < Because you didn't disable the "Ask to Open in App" setting
Feb 7, 2021 1:33 PM - Veho: I disabled it, it didn't take.
Feb 7, 2021 1:33 PM - Veho: Or does that work only if you're logged in?
Feb 7, 2021 1:34 PM - Veho: Because the prompt has the "don't ask me again" option and I select it every time and it always "forgets" my setting.
Feb 7, 2021 1:34 PM - Veho: So yeah.
Feb 7, 2021 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not a problem for me lol
Feb 7, 2021 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I'm logged out
Feb 7, 2021 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Disabled it like a year ago and the only time it comes back is when cookies get cleared
Feb 7, 2021 1:38 PM - Veho: I never bother to clear the cookies on my phone so it's not that.
Feb 7, 2021 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: it doesn't give me that option
Feb 7, 2021 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it just gives me "continue" to open the app (which is very confusingly named on purpose) and whatever the other option is called that closes the message
Feb 7, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/8rLzhsm.jpg
Feb 7, 2021 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, they hid it
Feb 7, 2021 1:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: motherfuckers
Feb 7, 2021 2:00 PM - Veho: No no no. No option. Only app.
Feb 7, 2021 2:00 PM - Veho: App is love. App is life.
Feb 7, 2021 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Embrace the app
Feb 7, 2021 2:11 PM - Veho: Fap to the app.
Feb 7, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: There's an app for that
Feb 7, 2021 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Seems like youtube keeps crashing when you cast a video and an ad plays
Feb 7, 2021 2:37 PM - OldBoi: I think there's a spray for that also.
Feb 7, 2021 2:37 PM - Veho: Wow. You'd think that's when the app really needs to shine,.
Feb 7, 2021 2:37 PM - Veho: Because that's the only purpose of YT, showing you ads.
Feb 7, 2021 2:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dUUcnPc.jpg
Feb 7, 2021 2:44 PM - kenenthk: Oh the ads work fine the app just decided to crash could be a skip ad bug go figure
Feb 7, 2021 2:48 PM - Veho: You dared to try to skip the ad?
Feb 7, 2021 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Ikr watch this 25 minute ad on bible studies you sinful fuck 
Feb 7, 2021 2:58 PM - Veho: Amen.
Feb 7, 2021 3:07 PM - OldBoi: Hey, I'm the only sinful fuck around here.
Feb 7, 2021 3:07 PM - OldBoi: oops, did I say that?
Feb 7, 2021 3:19 PM - Chary: No
Feb 7, 2021 3:19 PM - Chary: It’s all in our imagination
Feb 7, 2021 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/Xne6uH3.png
Feb 7, 2021 3:20 PM - Veho: Psh, nothing personell, kid.
Feb 7, 2021 3:41 PM - kenenthk: These words were in my imagination now they're here
Feb 7, 2021 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: what was that spam thread lol
Feb 7, 2021 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks to whoever deleted it
Feb 7, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/gallery/3iuRJag
Feb 7, 2021 5:39 PM - Veho: Snake bites make you a nerd.
Feb 7, 2021 5:55 PM - kenenthk: Python
Feb 7, 2021 6:07 PM - Veho: Python bites make you a nerd.
Feb 7, 2021 6:08 PM - kenenthk: You make me a nerd
Feb 7, 2021 6:09 PM - Veho: Okay, just give me uremum and 9 months.
Feb 7, 2021 6:19 PM - kenenthk: I don't think anything smart would come from that dna I didn't
Feb 7, 2021 6:48 PM - TomRannd: urmumium
Feb 7, 2021 6:48 PM - TomRannd: found on the bottom of the periodic table
Feb 7, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: All other elements cum before her?
Feb 7, 2021 9:40 PM - Megadriver94: Why is there no Virtual reali
Feb 7, 2021 9:40 PM - Megadriver94: Why is there no Virtual Reality and Augmented Reality section of the forums?
Feb 7, 2021 9:42 PM - Veho: Basically, there hasn't been enough hardware and enough content for that to warrant its own board, up until very recently.
Feb 7, 2021 9:42 PM - Veho: We'll get one at some point.
Feb 7, 2021 10:05 PM - kenenthk: You can only experience it in the vr world
Feb 7, 2021 10:31 PM - Veho: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Redmi-Note-10-series-tipped-to-launch-this-month-with-aggressive-pricing.518545.0.html
Feb 7, 2021 10:32 PM - Veho: Psi's new brick  phone.
Feb 7, 2021 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Hmm he must've bricked his current he's usually around
Feb 7, 2021 11:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/circuitbreaker/2021/2/7/22269634/how-sony-designed-ps5-dualsense-playstation-symbol-microtexture
Feb 8, 2021 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching the Bucs kick butt lol
Feb 8, 2021 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also super tired.... Worked like 60 hours in 4 days
Feb 8, 2021 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well almost 60 lol
Feb 8, 2021 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think 58
Feb 8, 2021 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk you put any money on this game? Lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Fuck no honestly kind of felt like they'd do shitty but not that shit
Feb 8, 2021 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Mahomes has a hurt for but he's 100%!
Feb 8, 2021 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Toe*


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 9, 2021)

Feb 8, 2021 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Toe bad
Feb 8, 2021 5:21 AM - kenenthk: Good job florida man you finally win at something
Feb 8, 2021 5:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck sports
Feb 8, 2021 5:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We won Hockey too 
Feb 8, 2021 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Florida really is stepping their game up
Feb 8, 2021 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 8, 2021 7:18 AM - kenenthk: https://hiphopdx.com/news/id.60454/title.migos-moneybagg-yo-follows-50-cents-lead-in-what-florida-mayor-calls-stupid-super-spreader-super-bowl-concerts
Feb 8, 2021 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: my dmg shiz got delayed because of bad weather  it's stuck in germany
Feb 8, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, feels so nice to have my G910 back lol
Feb 8, 2021 1:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EOsqzfd.jpg
Feb 8, 2021 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now that is parking efficiency
Feb 8, 2021 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You could park 2 cars like that in the space 1 normally takes
Feb 8, 2021 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think the paint people are here lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/you-wont-get-real-hdr-on-a-cheap-tv-heres-why
Feb 8, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like no not true HDR but still cheap HDR is better than none?
Feb 8, 2021 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really no
Feb 8, 2021 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheap HDR you're missing out on the actual details that makes HDR...HDR lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And cheap HDR can actually look worse than SDR, depending on how bad the implementation is
Feb 8, 2021 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmm so I should turn mine off?
Feb 8, 2021 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did manage to get it looking pretty nice
Feb 8, 2021 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too messing with like 20 settings lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It should only activate when you play HDR content, so I suppose it wouldn't matter if you don't go downloading/streaming a bunch of HDR porn lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I found turning off color space adjustment really fixed the brightness
Feb 8, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Disney+ seems to have some good HDR content
Feb 8, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K documentary stuff looks amazing
Feb 8, 2021 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss my computer  lol mobo comes tomorrow
Feb 8, 2021 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Switched to Asrock
Feb 8, 2021 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07THYPNC1?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Feb 8, 2021 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope it lasts until DDR5 is a thing
Feb 8, 2021 3:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The fan concerns me
Feb 8, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've gone for B550 instead
Feb 8, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No fan, basically same specs for things that matter lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/G-Skill-Trident-PC4-28800-CL18-22-22-42-F4-3600C18D-32GTZR/dp/B08176KLZT/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=ddr4+ram+32gb+3600mhz&qid=1612799826&sr=8-6
Feb 8, 2021 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Might order this and return mine lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just to be safe....
Feb 8, 2021 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CPU I Pray is fine 1000 bucks lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You gonna try that Goldeneye 007 360 remaster that got leaked when your new mobo comes in Psi? lol
Feb 8, 2021 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for sure
Feb 8, 2021 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hear kt runs fine on emulation
Feb 8, 2021 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It even
Feb 8, 2021 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone internet is OK but PC is better lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, been playing it on Xenia lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's ok, controls still suck donkey cocks lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I could fire up my living room PC.
Feb 8, 2021 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it looked wonkey
Feb 8, 2021 4:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's basically a lazy remaster instead of a good one, so meh lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The original probably plays betyer
Feb 8, 2021 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better
Feb 8, 2021 4:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe on an N64 with an N64 controller, but I think I'd definitely choose the remaster if playing with a modern controller lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm maybe lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All they needed to do was implement a proper crosshair and gotten rid of the "stop on aim down sights" thing and it would've been 100% better lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe someone will hack it in?
Feb 8, 2021 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame no source code was leaked with it, would be cool to have someone port it to PC lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah
Feb 8, 2021 4:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Didn't someone do like a source version?
Feb 8, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's just multiplayer though
Feb 8, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's source, so it doesn't feel like Goldeneye lol
Feb 8, 2021 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks
Feb 8, 2021 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Well just go an email from property management saying it's not safe to go outside which I replied I've been saying that for years
Feb 8, 2021 7:05 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/R_iHnbjR8oY
Feb 9, 2021 12:32 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 10, 2021)

Feb 9, 2021 5:14 AM - SG854: Glover dev cart is in the wild
Feb 9, 2021 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Condom factories have dev carts now?
Feb 9, 2021 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Taste testers too
Feb 9, 2021 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if they make menthol ones....
Feb 9, 2021 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with salty cherry flavored condoms
Feb 9, 2021 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:42 AM - kenenthk: I farted in front of my cat and it just meowed at me
Feb 9, 2021 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol "Stop that!!!" In cat probably
Feb 9, 2021 8:43 AM - kenenthk: It's best to do it when they're at hip range
Feb 9, 2021 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Couch arm?
Feb 9, 2021 8:45 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Feb 9, 2021 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My moms cars loved to hang out on those
Feb 9, 2021 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cats even lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:46 AM - kenenthk: This scales about to go out the window last week it read 270 this weak it's 257
Feb 9, 2021 8:46 AM - kenenthk: Stop making me feel subconscious about myself
Feb 9, 2021 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gravity fluctuations
Feb 9, 2021 8:47 AM - kenenthk: Damn Biden fucking with the climate
Feb 9, 2021 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have lost like 30 pounds since last month
Feb 9, 2021 8:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not eating helps lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:48 AM - kenenthk: I've been trying to stay under 1200 calories so maybe I did loose some weight
Feb 9, 2021 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I buy food eat two bites then throw it away like 3 hours later
Feb 9, 2021 8:48 AM - kenenthk: I just get those frozen meals and eat one or two most are like 400 calories
Feb 9, 2021 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Today is even worse, I haven't eaten in like 24 hours
Feb 9, 2021 8:49 AM - kenenthk: If you're drinking it also helps to get calories in some how
Feb 9, 2021 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Bud light zeros AAs heaven set
Feb 9, 2021 8:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 3 more hours before I can go shopping....
Feb 9, 2021 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then like 5-6 hours later GF might come over
Feb 9, 2021 8:53 AM - kenenthk: Ah the might game
Feb 9, 2021 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah she likes to keep me guessing lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:54 AM - kenenthk: You searched for her on onlyfans first right
Feb 9, 2021 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope she does, only time I can eat a full meal
Feb 9, 2021 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no I am her supervisor
Feb 9, 2021 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess I could make it an order... Lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:55 AM - kenenthk: Ah so that's how she got the job much like kamala
Feb 9, 2021 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But she is gold, talks to me all the time and helps out here
Feb 9, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: With that my Spidey senses are tingling a big shit coming
Feb 9, 2021 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I buy dinner and its nice
Feb 9, 2021 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol usually the fart is the warning sign
Feb 9, 2021 8:58 AM - kenenthk: I get those every few hours so it's more of a relief call
Feb 9, 2021 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 9, 2021 8:59 AM - kenenthk: I use to do it when I was alone with guys in the elevator I hated
Feb 9, 2021 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rotflmao
Feb 9, 2021 9:00 AM - kenenthk: One day he was all like you better stop all that farting in the elevator or I'm telling the director
Feb 9, 2021 9:00 AM - kenenthk: I'm like okay they can fire me over gas and I can sue for discrimination
Feb 9, 2021 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a medical condition!!!
Feb 9, 2021 9:01 AM - kenenthk: I'll fart in the directors mouth as he does
Feb 9, 2021 9:23 AM - kenenthk: Cold as hell out 10 below
Feb 9, 2021 11:11 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/cgLMl3ENZGs
Feb 9, 2021 1:06 PM - TellerOfBirds: hello
Feb 9, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: Hi.
Feb 9, 2021 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Bye
Feb 9, 2021 1:55 PM - Sicklyboy: no u
Feb 9, 2021 1:59 PM - kenenthk: U
Feb 9, 2021 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Probably shouldn't have ate bread with mold on it
Feb 9, 2021 2:07 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah normally not advisable
Feb 9, 2021 2:12 PM - Veho: No no, that's penicillin, it's good for you.
Feb 9, 2021 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Extra protein
Feb 9, 2021 2:34 PM - Veho: That's from maggots.
Feb 9, 2021 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Maggots give me wings
Feb 9, 2021 2:47 PM - Veho: Renfield, go back to your cage.
Feb 9, 2021 2:47 PM - GameVasion: I hate school
Feb 9, 2021 2:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abNXRAQSV-c
Feb 9, 2021 2:50 PM - shaunj66: Agreed that SMB3 is better
Feb 9, 2021 2:55 PM - kenenthk: Stay in school or end up like me or veho
Feb 9, 2021 2:57 PM - Flame: mother of god. ken speaking fire!
Feb 9, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Did God create his mother?
Feb 9, 2021 3:01 PM - Veho: Yes.
Feb 9, 2021 3:02 PM - Flame: is this a trick question ken?
Feb 9, 2021 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Do you feel tricked by it?
Feb 9, 2021 3:04 PM - kenenthk: It's a trick or a trap
Feb 9, 2021 3:11 PM - Flame: trap? oh my... 
Feb 9, 2021 3:26 PM - Veho: Is God's mom teh hawt?
Feb 9, 2021 3:28 PM - Flame: heaven sent
Feb 9, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: I'm assuming she's a mixture of everything
Feb 9, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: So one boob a man's boob a penis and a vagina every skin color you can think of fat/skinny maybe mising a limb or an eye etc
Feb 9, 2021 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahhh, nothing like a nice 6oz steak to start the afternoon off right
Feb 9, 2021 4:36 PM - SaulFabre: Still waiting for the tools i requested in this thread: https://bit.ly/2Z2AvDk Anybody have them please?  Thanks in advance 
Feb 9, 2021 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No.
Feb 9, 2021 5:16 PM - Skelletonike: Hm... I was going to assemble a simple pc for my aunt's office work.
Feb 9, 2021 5:17 PM - Skelletonike: For some reason though, the ryzen 5 3400g has increased in price since the last time I bought one .-.
Feb 9, 2021 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because CPUs, GPUs, and PSUs are all having shortages
Feb 9, 2021 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So even low end stuff like a 3400g is going to be way overpriced
Feb 9, 2021 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As people are just buying whatever is available
Feb 9, 2021 5:26 PM - Skelletonike: That's disappointing. Was planning to surprise her with a mini tower pc for her to use
Feb 9, 2021 6:05 PM - kenenthk: I'll sell you a 7900 gpu for $500 it's only 8 years old
Feb 9, 2021 6:09 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/alex-kearns-robinhood-trader-suicide-wrongful-death-suit/
Feb 9, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: "We are here for the little guy. Not."
Feb 9, 2021 7:31 PM - Joe88: I dont see that case going anywhere
Feb 9, 2021 7:38 PM - kenenthk: Kind of sad really
Feb 9, 2021 7:54 PM - Veho: I don't see any case against them going anywhere, including them blocking purchases to directly impact the stock market.
Feb 9, 2021 7:57 PM - Veho: There's a class action suit in the works but guess whose side the judge is going to take?
Feb 9, 2021 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Feb 9, 2021 8:39 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/uT6RZBz9ueM
Feb 9, 2021 9:03 PM - BlazeMasterBM: no way
Feb 9, 2021 9:41 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh right. T-hug name not blue anymore. 
Feb 9, 2021 9:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I have to get used to that.
Feb 9, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Purple no one wants to be blue
Feb 9, 2021 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Or more of a lighter blue
Feb 9, 2021 10:12 PM - Flame: f off ken
Feb 9, 2021 10:12 PM - Flame: I'm blue
Feb 9, 2021 10:12 PM - Flame: I'm blue
Feb 9, 2021 10:12 PM - Flame: I'm blue, da ba dee da ba daa
Feb 9, 2021 10:21 PM - kenenthk: It's ok you can cri on my shoulder ;O
Feb 9, 2021 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2021/02/08/xiaomi-will-let-you-uninstall-system-apps-in-miui-12-5-heres-when-it-will-come-to-your-phone/
Feb 9, 2021 10:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's neat, I hate all the bloat shit Samsung and carriers shove on their phones as system apps
Feb 9, 2021 10:58 PM - Austin8377372: Does anyone know how to fix error 51330 on the Wii???
Feb 9, 2021 11:18 PM - TomRannd: wii think it's a good idea to check out the wii forum section
Feb 10, 2021 1:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hi
Feb 10, 2021 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: New mobo came might install it later
Feb 10, 2021 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: After I sober up some lol
Feb 10, 2021 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: GF came over dinner drinks good company, I wish she was here all the time lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 11, 2021)

Feb 10, 2021 5:20 AM - Ericthegreat: 
Feb 10, 2021 8:55 AM - DinohScene: hello
Feb 10, 2021 8:55 AM - DinohScene: this is shout!
Feb 10, 2021 9:08 AM - Veho: Shout, shout, let it all out.
Feb 10, 2021 10:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: netflix and chill psi?
Feb 10, 2021 10:24 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Feb 10, 2021 10:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/4hXj47ekGY8
Feb 10, 2021 11:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: TN screens are great, they have a built in privacy filter
Feb 10, 2021 11:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Ba5Fvj0ep8Y
Feb 10, 2021 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: urgay
Feb 10, 2021 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/imrlny557gmoz6d/20210210_131908.jpg?dl=0 
Feb 10, 2021 12:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't used a DMG in so many years i could have sworn they were bigger
Feb 10, 2021 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of lol
Feb 10, 2021 2:03 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/lGOofzZOyl8
Feb 10, 2021 3:40 PM - OldBoi: I saw that kenenthk. Hilarious.
Feb 10, 2021 3:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_lPw8BJlrQU
Feb 10, 2021 4:54 PM - 1B51004: man this chat empty. i guess i gotta post something related to minecraft. i like the world im in, currently about to go into nether fortress, but taking a break from the game
Feb 10, 2021 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi i watched psycho goreman
Feb 10, 2021 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: complete insanity
Feb 10, 2021 5:12 PM - iFish: ohai jdbye :3c
Feb 10, 2021 5:17 PM - Veho: Hai fish.
Feb 10, 2021 5:20 PM - iFish: hey veho. always nice seeing you in / around the shoutbox when I pop in.
Feb 10, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: How are you?
Feb 10, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: What have you been up to?
Feb 10, 2021 5:28 PM - iFish: I'm alive! Hard to complain when I still have a job and all that. I've been working and stuff! I work for the government now, which has been my dream for a looong time. What're you up to? :3
Feb 10, 2021 5:31 PM - DinohScene: Holy shit, iFish!
Feb 10, 2021 5:33 PM - Veho: I'm doing well, taking care of two kids in a tiny apartment in a pandemic, everyone crawling on everyone else's nerves but we're getting by. I'm stuck in a dead-end job with surprisingly decent pay (for now) and I'm doing the barest minimum required to keep it so yeah.
Feb 10, 2021 5:35 PM - DinohScene: You're a working class hero Veho!
Feb 10, 2021 5:42 PM - iFish: I'm still living with my parents uwu Living up that rent-free life with my paRENTs :3c
Feb 10, 2021 5:42 PM - iFish: you're a living hero veho
Feb 10, 2021 6:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Tru
Feb 10, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: He aight
Feb 10, 2021 7:24 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/SIKVGU94Z0w
Feb 10, 2021 8:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cj2qjA6.jpg
Feb 11, 2021 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol new mobo installed RAM is toast performing Amazon return....
Feb 11, 2021 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/news/florida/coast-guard-clearwater-rescues-trio-from-deserted-island-where-they-lived-off-rats-and-coconuts-for-a-month/amp/
Feb 11, 2021 1:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe your old mobo was killing RAM Psi lol
Feb 11, 2021 1:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Given that your old 32gb kit died and now this one, doubt it's a coincidence lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 12, 2021)

Feb 11, 2021 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah probably lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And its mot like I was buying cheap low end RAM lol
Feb 11, 2021 8:59 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/R1W-RoTi2Dw
Feb 11, 2021 11:02 AM - kenenthk: Little nightmares 2 is turning out pretty good
Feb 11, 2021 12:27 PM - CORE: Its for Horses sometimes for Cows Pigs dont eat it because they dont know how.
Feb 11, 2021 12:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IwhtEMF.jpg
Feb 11, 2021 12:46 PM - kenenthk: Food porn?
Feb 11, 2021 2:06 PM - OldBoi: mmmm cucumbers.  LoL jk
Feb 11, 2021 3:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: so sexy https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3fmxxu256do228/20210211_161208.jpg?dl=0
Feb 11, 2021 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure I would've gone with a Magikarp, but I do like the color scheme
Feb 11, 2021 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the nice IPS screen, one of these days I need to get around to IPS modding my GBC
Feb 11, 2021 4:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a bad mobo Tom lol sending it back....
Feb 11, 2021 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tested 2 other sets of ram.... Same thing
Feb 11, 2021 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Talk about a shit month lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07T4M3RTR?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Feb 11, 2021 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna try this one
Feb 11, 2021 4:16 PM - Flame: how are you Psionic?
Feb 11, 2021 4:16 PM - Flame: how you doing buddy?
Feb 11, 2021 4:25 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ntSJD0X
Feb 11, 2021 4:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn Psi lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am horrible but thats fine lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not gonna lie getting tired of rebuilding this PC lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I can certainly take it off your hands ;O;
Feb 11, 2021 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if my old RAM is still good I will now have 64GB lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All DDR4 3600
Feb 11, 2021 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's nice lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ordered a "new" phone for my wife, cuz her Note 8 is cracked to hell and she's finally sick of it lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She decided she wanted an iPhone, so I bought an iPhone X for like $250
Feb 11, 2021 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which will be interesting, her first one AFAIK lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost would've bought her one of the Red Mi phones, since you and Veho seem to like it quite a bit, but she was adamant on it being an iPhone
Feb 11, 2021 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-Internal-Gaming-MZ-V8P2T0B-AM/dp/B08RK2SR23/ref=mp_s_a_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=m.2%2Bssd&qid=1613062103&refinements=p_n_feature_three_browse-bin%3A6797522011&rnid=6797515011&s=pc&sprefix=m.2&sr=1-8&th=1&psc=1
Feb 11, 2021 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: iphone probably good for her unless she like games
Feb 11, 2021 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah she doesn't game a whole lot on her phone, just the usual Faceblap and instagrandma and whatever lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah I love this phone it does everything
Feb 11, 2021 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even a TV remote with the IR blaster lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thinking about getting that Nvme drive since why not... Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: I miss IR blasters on phones but now days wifi works well enough to control media stuff
Feb 11, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It has BT and WiFi too  lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be getting a nice 1TB PCIe 4 Sabrent one coming to review hopefully lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus a 2TB external SSD which I expect will be NVMe lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting like a dollar an hour raise from my job lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also hopefully lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Both were locked in but heard nothing on shipping yet lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In before UPS pees on everything lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will never let them live that down lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:57 PM - kenenthk: They upgraded to Gatorade bottles now
Feb 11, 2021 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 4:58 PM - kenenthk: If only I could have a toilet in my work van
Feb 11, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just cut a hole in a random package instant porta potty lll
Feb 11, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: UPS meetings: "This month we'll only pee inside Walmart packages."
Feb 11, 2021 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Empty your bowels on some kids birthday present lol
Feb 11, 2021 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 5:00 PM - kenenthk: Barbies hair was supposed to be blond not brown!
Feb 11, 2021 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mommy my present smells bad.....
Feb 11, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why would Amazon do this!!!! Lol
Feb 11, 2021 5:03 PM - newleif: What
Feb 11, 2021 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Ah in speaking of UPS I got a package shit free just now
Feb 11, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 11, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Poor UPS guy freezing his ass off to make sure I get my $10 item I don't even need
Feb 11, 2021 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Whatcha get?
Feb 11, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Yo momma
Feb 11, 2021 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so ashes? Lol
Feb 11, 2021 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Cotton for my nicotine delivery devices
Feb 11, 2021 5:13 PM - kenenthk: I do need to order a receiver for my controllers assuming those older ones work well on windows 10?
Feb 11, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FJ5LC7F/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_MPDAPNJ4MCHSYJ147EBB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Feb 11, 2021 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Feb 11, 2021 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So you do pick cotton.... Lol
Feb 11, 2021 5:16 PM - kenenthk: All lives matter psi
Feb 11, 2021 5:48 PM - Joe88: the old recivers work fine on win10
Feb 11, 2021 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/entry/built-some-custom-game-boys.18342/ *shameless plug* 
Feb 11, 2021 7:03 PM - kenenthk: We may have an ice storm Monday
Feb 11, 2021 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: fun
Feb 11, 2021 7:11 PM - Veho: Shameless buttplug.
Feb 11, 2021 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Freezing rain with a high of 2 degrees yay
Feb 11, 2021 7:19 PM - Stealphie: ace attorney
Feb 11, 2021 7:20 PM - a32bitmint: trying to figure out how the irc works... the topic says to state my username if i don't get a registration email but idk how to work it or if i need to
Feb 11, 2021 7:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 11, 2021 10:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.fox4news.com/news/multiple-injuries-from-icy-wreck-on-i-35w-in-fort-worth-involving-50-plus-vehicles?fbclid=IwAR1xD_sEGfEUeZrTrxEUugRmeGx_VKg3bsLokO0NwUng88f4u97Jr12IGBs


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 13, 2021)

Feb 12, 2021 6:01 AM - Silent_Gunner: ^Jesus Christ, wth happened!?
Feb 12, 2021 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's a lot of damage!!!!
Feb 12, 2021 8:17 AM - sailr: 山本我囸你仙人
Feb 12, 2021 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.fox4news.com/news/woman-who-styled-hair-with-gorilla-glue-attempts-to-remove-it-documents-trip-to-hospital-emergency-room
Feb 12, 2021 11:36 AM - DinohScene: dumb bint deserves it
Feb 12, 2021 11:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like a sticky situation
Feb 12, 2021 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dinoh hey 
Feb 12, 2021 11:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://nypost.com/2021/02/11/gorilla-glue-challenge-sends-louisiana-man-len-martin-to-er/amp/
Feb 12, 2021 11:48 AM - DinohScene: yo Psi
Feb 12, 2021 11:49 AM - DinohScene: to bad he couldn't drink the entire bottle
Feb 12, 2021 11:49 AM - DinohScene: people like that should be neutered,
Feb 12, 2021 11:49 AM - DinohScene: spreading their seed is dangerous
Feb 12, 2021 11:50 AM - DinohScene: anyway... gorilla glue challange?
Feb 12, 2021 11:51 AM - DinohScene: so that's what the degenerate social media junkies are up to these days
Feb 12, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: Fucking morons.
Feb 12, 2021 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: "“This is definitely not one to try. Let’s just stop this now … It’s very harmful,” Martin said."
Feb 12, 2021 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: no shit, sherlock
Feb 12, 2021 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we start a glue your nose and mouth shut challenge?
Feb 12, 2021 2:09 PM - DinohScene: ^ please do!
Feb 12, 2021 2:09 PM - DinohScene: natural selection will take care of the idiots
Feb 12, 2021 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a hell of a way to commit suicide
Feb 12, 2021 2:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least it's clean, no gory mess for the parents to find
Feb 12, 2021 2:23 PM - Magsor: Hi everyone I have been playing GTAV online for a few months now I am addicted.
Feb 12, 2021 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: it sounds like you've been addicted
Feb 12, 2021 2:27 PM - DinohScene: you should play with me and AtsuNii
Feb 12, 2021 2:27 PM - DinohScene: make some real GTAO$ 8^)
Feb 12, 2021 2:37 PM - Magsor: magsor2367 sure you can send an invite
Feb 12, 2021 2:39 PM - Magsor: on PC
Feb 12, 2021 2:44 PM - WeedZ: Cayo perico has made it easy to get rich. 1.5mill solo every hour or so.
Feb 12, 2021 2:47 PM - DinohScene: coop it for extra dosh
Feb 12, 2021 2:47 PM - DinohScene: also no pc :c
Feb 12, 2021 2:51 PM - WeedZ: I never make as much coop, unless I give someone a max cut.
Feb 12, 2021 2:52 PM - WeedZ: Plus I can solo the finally in about 12 minutes
Feb 12, 2021 2:54 PM - DinohScene: not bad, not bad
Feb 12, 2021 2:55 PM - DinohScene: try 5 minutes 8^)
Feb 12, 2021 3:03 PM - WeedZ: Maybe if I just grab the display item
Feb 12, 2021 3:03 PM - WeedZ: Theres no way I could do it with a full bag
Feb 12, 2021 3:03 PM - DinohScene: pop pillocks and quickly move through the compound
Feb 12, 2021 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: too much blue
Feb 12, 2021 3:04 PM - DinohScene: slap some stickies on El Pushover's heli and snatch the bike that's standing there, go to the docks, pop the pillocks on the pier and snatch a boat
Feb 12, 2021 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: let's fix that
Feb 12, 2021 3:04 PM - DinohScene: shush you :c
Feb 12, 2021 3:04 PM - Flame: blue
Feb 12, 2021 3:05 PM - Flame: gang blue
Feb 12, 2021 3:06 PM - DinohScene: as blue as the sky : D
Feb 12, 2021 3:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of the week again... https://youtu.be/RWf83UX4vKs
Feb 12, 2021 3:08 PM - WeedZ: I'll have to try that, usually I beeline it in and out of the basement, then grab a boat and go all the way back to the airstrip to fill my bag.
Feb 12, 2021 3:57 PM - OldBoi: LoL, the "Blue Crew" Live and in Concert
Feb 12, 2021 3:57 PM - Sicklyboy: I am dying.
Feb 12, 2021 3:58 PM - OldBoi: call 911 then
Feb 12, 2021 3:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmCPLiK-KJo
Feb 12, 2021 4:00 PM - Sicklyboy: How I feel right now: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Feb 12, 2021 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Covid?
Feb 12, 2021 4:00 PM - Sicklyboy: Anxiety
Feb 12, 2021 4:01 PM - Sicklyboy: Leaving work in an hour because hoooo lad
Feb 12, 2021 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Make sure you piss on the bosses desk before you leave
Feb 12, 2021 4:04 PM - Sicklyboy: Me and my boss are tight lol
Feb 12, 2021 4:04 PM - Sicklyboy: We both hold a high mutual respect for one another
Feb 12, 2021 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Then he'll understand why you pissed on his desk
Feb 12, 2021 4:13 PM - BlazeMasterBM: my boss is on maternity leave
Feb 12, 2021 4:40 PM - Winterspell: Oi pessoal sou nova aqui
Feb 12, 2021 4:55 PM - OldBoi: Hey! Who peed on my desk?!
Feb 12, 2021 5:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Probaly the peaman, they always trying to get people to eat peas. Parents say they good for you
Feb 12, 2021 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Yes pee is good for you you should try it
Feb 12, 2021 5:39 PM - DinohScene: it's best to nick gold from the storage buildings in the compound
Feb 12, 2021 5:39 PM - DinohScene: just aimcover through the doors
Feb 12, 2021 5:41 PM - DinohScene: never go back to the airstrip, just costs time and is inefficient
Feb 13, 2021 1:50 AM - matpower: I didn't know Shoutbox was enabled for new users
Feb 13, 2021 1:51 AM - matpower: @Winterspell, escreva em inglês, caso não tenha se tocado
Feb 13, 2021 2:59 AM - aadz93: throwback Thursday: https://youtu.be/p32OC97aNqc


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 14, 2021)

Feb 13, 2021 4:02 AM - kenenthk: I may say fuck the upgrades for now and get a 3060 on the 25th if I can get my hands on one
Feb 13, 2021 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I made 30 dollars today on crypto currency 
Feb 13, 2021 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: While at work 
Feb 13, 2021 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting 1.25 an hour raise starting next week 
Feb 13, 2021 4:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: o_o
Feb 13, 2021 4:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ONLY A DOLLAR AND TWENTY FIVE O_O
Feb 13, 2021 4:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not a lot 
Feb 13, 2021 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it brings me up to 16.50
Feb 13, 2021 4:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's not even enough for a dinner for THREE 
Feb 13, 2021 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For sitting on my ass flirting with hot nurses and wearing a gun its not bad lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's like TWO pizza pies
Feb 13, 2021 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 13, 2021 4:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of job are you doing? Leisure suit Larry's job?
Feb 13, 2021 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes my overtime almost 25 bucks an hour
Feb 13, 2021 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Night time armed security for a hospital
Feb 13, 2021 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I sit and chat on here and watch Netflix lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wait, you get a gun O_O
Feb 13, 2021 4:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi is armed and dangerous
Feb 13, 2021 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Glock 17
Feb 13, 2021 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Armed? No dangerous yes
Feb 13, 2021 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Danger is my middle name baby...
Feb 13, 2021 4:32 AM - kenenthk: It's Florida everyone obviously has a gun there
Feb 13, 2021 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/TH_JRjJtNSw
Feb 13, 2021 4:32 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck is a glock? That's not even a weapon from metal gear or call of duty, or rainbow six or metal of honor 
Feb 13, 2021 4:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Socom
Feb 13, 2021 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Only the best handgun made by man lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:33 AM - kenenthk: I can show you what it is
Feb 13, 2021 4:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, the best handgun is the one that put people to sleep like in metal gear 
Feb 13, 2021 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Austrian so you know its good lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:35 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Then you put them on a balloon 
Feb 13, 2021 4:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine puts them to sleep too lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:36 AM - kenenthk: In our county gueards are lucky enought to get pepper spray
Feb 13, 2021 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:38 AM - kenenthk: Most they have to fight off are crack heads though
Feb 13, 2021 4:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a few weapons on me
Feb 13, 2021 4:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Your weapons better be fist of fury 
Feb 13, 2021 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Steel toe boots, knife, gun, brass knuckles
Feb 13, 2021 4:39 AM - kenenthk: Which amuses me because they dress up like police and don't even have tazers on them
Feb 13, 2021 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Shocking
Feb 13, 2021 4:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I didn't knows your toes need protection 
Feb 13, 2021 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im ready for the zombie apocalypse are you? Lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sound more like you're in streets of rage than protecting nurses >_>
Feb 13, 2021 4:41 AM - kenenthk: It's kind of smart to wear steal toe at any job
Feb 13, 2021 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Sonic there is so much meth addicts here  kind of have to be ready for anything
Feb 13, 2021 4:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well yeah, you better prepare and make sure you fight like is your final fight.
Feb 13, 2021 4:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: See, another video game pun 
Feb 13, 2021 4:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want to punch sand bag for fun
Feb 13, 2021 4:44 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I just need boxing gloves
Feb 13, 2021 4:44 AM - kenenthk: Drugs are bad
Feb 13, 2021 4:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if Psi used the drugs to get super powers to help survive the battle against the bad guys? 
Feb 13, 2021 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brass knuckles helps them sober up lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well if you're using such a thing, you must have some combat training right?
Feb 13, 2021 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes quite a bit
Feb 13, 2021 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually physical fights last a second or two 
Feb 13, 2021 4:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The faster the better. You shouldn't need to fight people, is really not the best time for that where covid is a issue.
Feb 13, 2021 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Feels like a minute but they end up unconscious or crying... Then there is always someone screaming...
Feb 13, 2021 4:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Killing loads of people, there won't be much people left 
Feb 13, 2021 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although one time I did have two nurses hugging me at the same time thanking me
Feb 13, 2021 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That was pretty cool
Feb 13, 2021 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And amazingly both where female!!!
Feb 13, 2021 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stupid security cams must operate at some shit low frame rate you could barely see me kicking ass 
Feb 13, 2021 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Psi is a masochist he just found a way to do it legally
Feb 13, 2021 4:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: >_>
Feb 13, 2021 4:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You sound like a anime harem
Feb 13, 2021 5:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Are you trying to become leisure suit larry?
Feb 13, 2021 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 5:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My spin kick is second only to Chuck Norris and that's just not fair lol
Feb 13, 2021 5:07 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HL1W5PF/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlT1_PBK3NNQZ3SF5E5SXKFNC You should run this in the hospital psi
Feb 13, 2021 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 13, 2021 5:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0_4nmW5GZhQ
Feb 13, 2021 5:15 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JVCQPZL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_XX3YC9Y1EE52BDPBB1DF this is questionable but has decent reviews
Feb 13, 2021 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmmm seems on the cheap side
Feb 13, 2021 5:37 AM - kenenthk: Still hoping to grab a 3060 on the 25th
Feb 13, 2021 5:38 AM - kenenthk: But fucking not scalpers are probably going to outsell them within a minute
Feb 13, 2021 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Bot*
Feb 13, 2021 5:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2021/2/12/22280277/nvidia-rtx-3060-graphics-card-release-date-time
Feb 13, 2021 5:41 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: hello there. im quite new in this tyoe of forums. The reason im in this chat is because i  looking for a windows 98 or 95 image fiele
Feb 13, 2021 5:42 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: im sorry im looking for windows 98 or 95 img file with the win3ds.bat file, but the problem here is that when im looking for this files i cant download them because a drop box erro or google drive error
Feb 13, 2021 5:43 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: can anyone help me
Feb 13, 2021 5:44 AM - kenenthk: No
Feb 13, 2021 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't help you with that google it
Feb 13, 2021 5:44 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: ?
Feb 13, 2021 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is probably still copyright protected
Feb 13, 2021 5:46 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: oohh ok, thats why
Feb 13, 2021 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Are you trying to run it on a 3ds
Feb 13, 2021 5:47 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: thats why nobody who send me those links explained why i couldnt download them
Feb 13, 2021 5:48 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: i mean i have the Windows N3DS on the Retroacrh and the ld98.bat file but still gives me error while booting up.
Feb 13, 2021 5:48 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/windows-95-on-n3ds.407539/page-10
Feb 13, 2021 5:48 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: yes, im tryng to run windows 95 or 98 on old 3ds
Feb 13, 2021 5:49 AM - kenenthk: That thread may give you info
Feb 13, 2021 5:50 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: thankyou so much
Feb 13, 2021 5:50 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: i just have another question..
Feb 13, 2021 5:51 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: does anyone have the win3ds.bat file?
Feb 13, 2021 5:51 AM - kenenthk: You can probably find it in a google search
Feb 13, 2021 5:51 AM - DerpibooruMLP34: i tried to download on dropbox but the server gives me Error 400.
Feb 13, 2021 5:52 AM - kenenthk: Try other links
Feb 13, 2021 5:56 AM - kenenthk: Or ask in that thread and try to be patient for an answer
Feb 13, 2021 7:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/LiuGk66_FD0 lol the way she gets out
Feb 13, 2021 7:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/-4Hs9-ChzrM
Feb 13, 2021 7:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://foreignpolicy.com/2021/02/11/dogecoin-how-does-it-work-elon-musk-cryptocurrency/
Feb 13, 2021 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wired.com/story/researchers-levitated-a-small-tray-using-nothing-but-light/amp
Feb 13, 2021 8:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: DerpibooruMLP34:  check archive.org
Feb 13, 2021 8:24 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/xhRpzXs3wt4
Feb 13, 2021 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yZNzxFieP0E
Feb 13, 2021 9:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/yaNqx4gryP0
Feb 13, 2021 12:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Google-Home-Mini-Gen-1-Charcoal/358690466?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=484&&adid=22222222228000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=42423897272&wl4=aud-1025716567856la-51320962143&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=358690466&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAiAjp6BBhAIEiwAkO9WuiV4hYGZhWxfs4Uu9uDAk4GHZoskuvuHKtViPpvSDclbhjc2NISCHRoClVAQAvD_BwE
Feb 13, 2021 12:08 PM - kenenthk: On sale for 7 bucks if anyone cares lol
Feb 13, 2021 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Oh in store only nevermind
Feb 13, 2021 1:46 PM - Veho: Fucking lame. They want us to buy their spy device and they won't even deliver it to your house?
Feb 13, 2021 1:49 PM - kenenthk: I swear it only spy's on you if you say Hey google I'm about to murder someone.
Feb 13, 2021 2:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ppp4h_kAMZo
Feb 13, 2021 2:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co-wNI9wn6w
Feb 13, 2021 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSFPi-DaWow
Feb 13, 2021 2:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Rg6ewi6.jpg
Feb 13, 2021 2:50 PM - Veho: Cocaine oreos.
Feb 13, 2021 3:01 PM - OldBoi: mmmm Oreo's
Feb 13, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if drugs give off different effects if you disguise them as something else like dye meth and say it's sand or something
Feb 13, 2021 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: mom stole my game boy  right back to playing pokemon pinball
Feb 13, 2021 3:34 PM - Veho: What's she playing?
Feb 13, 2021 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: i said pokemon pinball
Feb 13, 2021 4:08 PM - stephaniie: Hi
Feb 13, 2021 4:08 PM - stephaniie: I'm trying to play Octopath Traveler with Steam Link but controll isn't responding , any help? Machine: PC!
Feb 13, 2021 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: is steam overlay working in the game?
Feb 13, 2021 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: the controller input is tied to steam overlay
Feb 13, 2021 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess if all else fails you can map the controller to keyboard
Feb 13, 2021 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: some games are just incompatible with the way steam injects the controller data
Feb 13, 2021 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can try GloSC - it can take the controller input injected by steam and send it out again as system wide controller with xoutput or similar that should then work with anything
Feb 13, 2021 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: just add a shortcut in steam for launching the game through glosc instead
Feb 13, 2021 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: its made for steam controllers but it should work with others too
Feb 13, 2021 4:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://alia5.github.io/GloSC/
Feb 13, 2021 4:19 PM - stephaniie: yeah
Feb 13, 2021 4:19 PM - stephaniie: it works wired now
Feb 13, 2021 4:19 PM - stephaniie: but not none wired
Feb 13, 2021 4:19 PM - stephaniie: i guess i need a bluetoooth plugin or something
Feb 13, 2021 4:20 PM - stephaniie: trying to play octopath outside steam
Feb 13, 2021 4:21 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/zl9FrtbB35o
Feb 13, 2021 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: well if you play it outside steam you can just use xoutput to make whatever controller you have work as xiput
Feb 13, 2021 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: xinput
Feb 13, 2021 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: also you could try parsec or nvidia gamestream (moonlight)
Feb 13, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HZM39pj.jpg
Feb 13, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Past experience veho?
Feb 13, 2021 7:08 PM - Veho: No, the opposite happened to me.
Feb 13, 2021 7:12 PM - kenenthk: Blood came from the tooth brush its self?
Feb 13, 2021 7:23 PM - Veho: I brushed my balls with toothpaste.
Feb 13, 2021 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Well that's what they teach you in physical ed
Feb 13, 2021 8:00 PM - OldBoi: omg, LoL you guys
Feb 13, 2021 8:07 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/y8KRQajfD9M
Feb 13, 2021 8:44 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/zR1ADZMVGN4
Feb 13, 2021 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: No, the opposite happened to me. <- so, future experience?
Feb 13, 2021 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: I brushed my balls with toothpaste. <- just don't get it on the tip
Feb 13, 2021 8:49 PM - GanjiMEX: Stupid question, doesn't it hurt whenever you brush them? I mean, I'd brush my crotch, but not my balls. That would hurt
Feb 13, 2021 8:54 PM - Veho: You do realize I was joking, right? But I do scrub my balls quite vigorously when I shower so there's that. You learn the technique of not popping your nuts like grapes pretty fast. Either that or you learn to sing in a really high pitch.
Feb 13, 2021 8:56 PM - Veho: Taintbox.
Feb 13, 2021 8:57 PM - GanjiMEX: Me too. NGL I put deodorant in balls
Feb 13, 2021 8:57 PM - GanjiMEX: Not sure if its bad, or it is good, atleast they don't have the smell of lolicon moe-lover otaku
Feb 13, 2021 9:00 PM - kenenthk: That's why we have gentle settings on shower heads veho
Feb 13, 2021 9:00 PM - GanjiMEX: that be tru tho
Feb 13, 2021 9:02 PM - kenenthk: It's also a good idea to take your morning poop before you shower as well shower heads with chains have multipurpose use
Feb 13, 2021 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Also helps save on TP
Feb 13, 2021 9:51 PM - Veho: Gentle settings on showerheads can't scrub the sweat off my balls, aww skeet skeet motherfucker.
Feb 13, 2021 10:01 PM - Flame: LOL!
Feb 13, 2021 10:01 PM - Flame: GODDAMN !
Feb 13, 2021 10:01 PM - Flame: skeet skeet motherfucker.
Feb 13, 2021 10:01 PM - Flame: skeet skeet
Feb 13, 2021 10:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5BXm38zrm0
Feb 13, 2021 10:06 PM - Veho: Nah, this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWMz2bYvric
Feb 13, 2021 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They made a full length version IIRC
Feb 13, 2021 10:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2HJRMl2k_8 < Yeaaah
Feb 13, 2021 10:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: game over YEEEEEAH! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09s-c2JVI40
Feb 13, 2021 10:16 PM - Veho: Tom, nice!
Feb 13, 2021 10:16 PM - Flame: To all you bitches, crawl
Feb 13, 2021 10:16 PM - Flame: To all skee skee, motherfucker
Feb 13, 2021 11:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/blue-dogs-chemical-plant-dzerzhinsk-russia-photos-1568947?amp=1
Feb 14, 2021 2:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/news/nvidia-easily-beats-amd-in-new-3dmark-test-of-jaw-dropping-tech-for-gpus


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 15, 2021)

Feb 14, 2021 8:08 AM - Veho: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-9T-5G-smartphone-review-5G-for-the-small-budget.519795.0.html
Feb 14, 2021 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Feb 14, 2021 9:24 AM - kenenthk: So we're all Xiaomi's whores now
Feb 14, 2021 9:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes lol
Feb 14, 2021 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Chowmi up
Feb 14, 2021 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Red knee lol
Feb 14, 2021 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Dirreah is real today
Feb 14, 2021 9:31 AM - kenenthk: And suppose to be -5 this morning fucking midwest weather
Feb 14, 2021 9:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SK-hynix-Gold-500GB-Internal/dp/B07SK5BNM1?ref_=Oct_DLandingS_M_a92b93b5_60&smid=AQOB6KMG423ER
Feb 14, 2021 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Get it now kenenthk thats a great price
Feb 14, 2021 9:33 AM - kenenthk: I'm trying to save up for the 3060 on the 25th ylunless you wanna give me a Valentine's gift
Feb 14, 2021 9:33 AM - kenenthk: If bot scalpers don't buy the shit out if it before it hits the shelves
Feb 14, 2021 9:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol get SSD now, graphics card.... Will prove difficult
Feb 14, 2021 9:43 AM - kenenthk: They made it a game just to be able to play game good job nvidia
Feb 14, 2021 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 14, 2021 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a bot and buy like 20 cards lol
Feb 14, 2021 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pays for itself in no time lol
Feb 14, 2021 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss my Diablo III bot....
Feb 14, 2021 10:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Such a great script I had written for DH
Feb 14, 2021 10:18 AM - kenenthk: Well what a shocker trump was aquictted
Feb 14, 2021 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Llll
Feb 14, 2021 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The power of Trump compels you!!!!
Feb 14, 2021 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Let he who is without sin, tweet the first tweet...
Feb 14, 2021 10:46 AM - kenenthk: If the glove does not fit you must acquit
Feb 14, 2021 10:47 AM - kenenthk: Unfortunately all of trump's gloves broke
Feb 14, 2021 11:55 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/lDPRwLlpdTU
Feb 14, 2021 12:11 PM - Veho: Figures. He has to shop for gloves in the children's section, and those things aren't meant to last.
Feb 14, 2021 12:13 PM - kenenthk: You're thinking of Biden Veho trump's into manikins
Feb 14, 2021 12:16 PM - Veho: I was referring to his tiny little hands.
Feb 14, 2021 12:17 PM - Veho: And please don't pretend that Epstein's best friend, accused of raping a 13 year old, is not a pedo.
Feb 14, 2021 12:22 PM - kenenthk: Yes we know
Feb 14, 2021 12:26 PM - Maq47: Someone posted a warez link.
Feb 14, 2021 12:26 PM - Maq47: Switch firmwares ae against the rules to post links to, no?
Feb 14, 2021 12:29 PM - Veho: Report the post.
Feb 14, 2021 12:29 PM - Veho: And mods will take care of it.
Feb 14, 2021 12:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/21Jmqrw.gif
Feb 14, 2021 12:29 PM - kenenthk: Snitches get stitches
Feb 14, 2021 12:36 PM - Veho: Non-snitches are left to bleed out.
Feb 14, 2021 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Snitching worked out for tekashi I guess
Feb 14, 2021 12:44 PM - Maq47: The user corrected the post anyway.
Feb 14, 2021 1:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wYdSjiB.jpg
Feb 14, 2021 1:05 PM - Veho: Romantic.
Feb 14, 2021 1:07 PM - kenenthk: Good price too
Feb 14, 2021 1:20 PM - Veho: It says $9.99 per kg
Feb 14, 2021 1:21 PM - Veho: That's not exactly cheap.
Feb 14, 2021 1:22 PM - Veho: That sausage in particular doesn't look like it warrants the price.
Feb 14, 2021 1:28 PM - kenenthk: Theirs a total price number right beside it
Feb 14, 2021 1:36 PM - Veho: Yes but it's low because the portion is tiny.
Feb 14, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: I'm not into huge sausages only the little ones
Feb 14, 2021 1:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1257886 Well now
Feb 14, 2021 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: that constitutes a tiny portion to you?
Feb 14, 2021 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a me sized portion
Feb 14, 2021 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: why is it in kg you guys don't use metric?
Feb 14, 2021 1:43 PM - kenenthk: First world problems
Feb 14, 2021 1:48 PM - Veho: That constitutes $10 per kg which is a lot for ground mystery meat and a roadkill dong in between.
Feb 14, 2021 1:48 PM - Veho: Should be $5 per kg.
Feb 14, 2021 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: thats clearly beef
Feb 14, 2021 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: although it may contain a salty surprise
Feb 14, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: They could at least include a cup of mayo at the end
Feb 14, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Why are we arguing about meat packaged like a dick to begin with
Feb 14, 2021 1:58 PM - Veho: Because you seem to value meat dick way more than you reasonably should.
Feb 14, 2021 1:59 PM - kenenthk: I take what meat dick I can at this point
Feb 14, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: $5 per meat dick is a fair price for most
Feb 14, 2021 2:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bsvWMBm.jpg
Feb 14, 2021 3:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's cheaper than mcd
Feb 14, 2021 4:02 PM - Veho: Apples and oranges.
Feb 14, 2021 4:24 PM - OldBoi: Haha I beat the guy in the jpg by 1/2 an inch. weeee
Feb 14, 2021 5:11 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/WrK3bMlI7rI
Feb 14, 2021 5:12 PM - Veho: Wah. Wah.
Feb 14, 2021 5:26 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/qWoBf3tgHW8
Feb 14, 2021 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/ir6BtJWZwLY
Feb 14, 2021 8:57 PM - Veho: Wow, guy's a bit of a dick.
Feb 14, 2021 9:02 PM - kenenthk: Yeah he made him loose out on his tea
Feb 14, 2021 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: here, have some nightmare fuel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQMWhOw4f0Q
Feb 14, 2021 11:58 PM - windswaker1738: anyone know how to get wolflink 20 hearts on switch ?
Feb 15, 2021 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: you need a wii u
Feb 15, 2021 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: or a way to inject amiibos
Feb 15, 2021 12:50 AM - ihaveawindows: what are u guys talking about?
Feb 15, 2021 12:50 AM - ihaveawindows: anyways
Feb 15, 2021 12:51 AM - ihaveawindows: thought i try this out :v
Feb 15, 2021 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just grind them up and use a syringe to inject them
Feb 15, 2021 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can inject amiibos with emuiibo and cfw
Feb 15, 2021 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat
Feb 15, 2021 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Are you selling amiibo mods?
Feb 15, 2021 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DMHgEFU_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 16, 2021)

Feb 15, 2021 4:12 AM - Lilith Valentine: We are talking about panties
Feb 15, 2021 4:13 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am mad that I can’t make an account called “Ihavealinux”
Feb 15, 2021 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it taken?
Feb 15, 2021 7:06 AM - Ericthegreat: I feel I or so done else should make a post about 30 series cards and mining
Feb 15, 2021 7:06 AM - Ericthegreat: Or someone else*
Feb 15, 2021 7:06 AM - Ericthegreat: You can make back your money on any card in ~6 months
Feb 15, 2021 8:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 2080Ti I wonder if I could mine....
Feb 15, 2021 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Eric: but nobody can get them
Feb 15, 2021 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: and as soon as people can, the difficulty is gonna rise rapidly, the situation in 6 months will be completely different from now
Feb 15, 2021 1:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CXGOrDZ.jpg
Feb 15, 2021 1:20 PM - Veho: Happy discount chocolate day!
Feb 15, 2021 1:48 PM - ihaveawindows: happy... er.. uh... i got nothing
Feb 15, 2021 1:48 PM - ihaveawindows: happy love day
Feb 15, 2021 1:48 PM - Veho: That was yesterday.
Feb 15, 2021 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Happy semen stained sheets day 
Feb 15, 2021 1:53 PM - Veho: That's every day.
Feb 15, 2021 3:10 PM - OldBoi: Ditto Veho. Almost every 3 hours.
Feb 15, 2021 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/yW2QCtz.jpg
Feb 15, 2021 3:32 PM - Veho: Megamilf.
Feb 15, 2021 3:39 PM - kenenthk: -5 out again
Feb 15, 2021 3:39 PM - Veho: F or °C
Feb 15, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: F
Feb 15, 2021 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Ah forgot today's Washington day
Feb 15, 2021 4:47 PM - OldBoi: Damn it. that means the Post Office is closed.
Feb 15, 2021 5:40 PM - Veho: Why did Washington hate the post?
Feb 15, 2021 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/115022815
Feb 15, 2021 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want it...
Feb 15, 2021 5:53 PM - kenenthk: So you won't mind if I outbid you
Feb 15, 2021 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 
Feb 15, 2021 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, decided to order a new mobo lol
Feb 15, 2021 6:05 PM - TomRannd: i hate goodwill sometimes, because nothing ships here >
Feb 15, 2021 6:05 PM - TomRannd: and i hate gbatemp emojis
Feb 15, 2021 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.newegg.com/asus-tuf-gaming-b550-plus/p/N82E16813119313R
Feb 15, 2021 6:25 PM - Flame: the shoutbox is pretty much tom and psio ordering PC parts 24/7
Feb 15, 2021 6:26 PM - Flame: like stop!
Feb 15, 2021 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, name the last PC part I bought Flame
Feb 15, 2021 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: NAME IT
Feb 15, 2021 6:39 PM - Veho: Nuh huh, it's ken and me telling dick jokes too.
Feb 15, 2021 6:40 PM - kenenthk: And making fun of psi whenever he bricks his new electronics
Feb 15, 2021 6:41 PM - Trash_Bandatcoot: I saw the shoutbox update in the corner of my eye, this is a rarity
Feb 15, 2021 6:41 PM - OldBoi: Stop telling them mines bigger Veho. lol
Feb 15, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zTZ5glN97zo
Feb 15, 2021 7:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: RAM?
Feb 15, 2021 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, I didn't buy RAM
Feb 15, 2021 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi gave it to me ;O;
Feb 15, 2021 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The last PC part I bought was my 3080 back in September ;O;
Feb 15, 2021 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: showoff 
Feb 15, 2021 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also nabbed a PS5 when it launched, too, so I guess you can say I'm better than everyone who hasn't been able to buy either of those things on their own ;O;
Feb 15, 2021 8:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6akqmQLewM
Feb 15, 2021 10:33 PM - 1B51004: ey
Feb 15, 2021 10:42 PM - Flame: 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, name the last PC part I bought Flame < 3080 GPU
Feb 15, 2021 11:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TKqBb60.jpg
Feb 16, 2021 12:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: Flame cheater
Feb 16, 2021 12:03 AM - Sicklyboy: I reaaaally need to finish building this one server at home that I started putting together last month lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:04 AM - Sicklyboy: Also reaaaally need to figure out what tf my problem is with my gateway at home so I can stop using my laptop as a gateway and move it back to a dedicated virtual machine.
Feb 16, 2021 12:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just give me the unfinished server Sickly, I'll totally finish it ;O;
Feb 16, 2021 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I killed one of the PCIe slots on one of the risers in my shitty Dell server when I was playing around with the 970 in it lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't buy shitty risers
Feb 16, 2021 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Its not third party, it's Dell's required riser lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't put third party in it or it doesn't boot
Feb 16, 2021 12:23 AM - Sicklyboy: This server is an abomination
Feb 16, 2021 12:23 AM - Sicklyboy: Off the shelf desktop hardware in a 1U purpose-built Supermicro chassis
Feb 16, 2021 12:23 AM - Sicklyboy: The IO panel on the server is built into the chassis itself and not replaceable. Had to cut it.
Feb 16, 2021 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:24 AM - Sicklyboy: The CPU cooler mounting screws are too long so I had to drill holes in the bottom of the case for a little extra clearance
Feb 16, 2021 12:24 AM - Sicklyboy: The CPU cooler situation itself is a pain in the ass due to having 1U of space to work with
Feb 16, 2021 12:24 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had money to throw away I'd build a custom server like that lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But for the stuff I do my shitty Dell server is good enough lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 96GB of RAM, 2x Xeon x5680s for a total of 12c/24t
Feb 16, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 4x 2TB HDDs
Feb 16, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And the boot OS is running off an NVMe USB enclosure 
Feb 16, 2021 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I should probably swap out at some point lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:28 AM - Sicklyboy: Lol that's better than the hardware that was in this case. Dual quad-core Xeons from an even older generation, 24GB of DDR2 RAM, 4x 4TB WD Reds... except the onboard SATA controller didn't support anything over 1.5TB so I had to find the ONE PCIX HBA on the market that I could find exists that supports disks of that size
Feb 16, 2021 12:29 AM - Sicklyboy: That was a dogshit slow Proxmox host for ages that was in the end just running a pfsense VM.
Feb 16, 2021 12:29 AM - Sicklyboy: Could hardly bear to run anything else it was that bad.
Feb 16, 2021 12:30 AM - Sicklyboy: New hardware for that case is an i5-9600X, 2x 512GB NVMe, 2x 8GB Crucial DDR4, ASUS Prime Z390-P mobo
Feb 16, 2021 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oof lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:31 AM - Sicklyboy: And that's my baby server lol. It may be my primary hypervisor for my Plex VM.
Feb 16, 2021 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Running Proxmox on my own server, runs my work VM and a Windows VM to store my sec cam footage lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then I have a Mac OS VM for funsies
Feb 16, 2021 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And then an XP VM and a Windows 7 VM and a Windows 10 VM for testing stuff in 
Feb 16, 2021 12:32 AM - Sicklyboy: I've got a self-built NAS, self-built big dick VM host that has a seemingly endless amount of system resources, and a HP DL380 Gen9 that is woefully underpopulated but ripe for expansion, that I'm not even using yet.
Feb 16, 2021 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I just use a Pi 4 for my NAS 
Feb 16, 2021 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: With an 8TB external lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need anything faster and, so far anyways, don't need more storage lol
Feb 16, 2021 12:33 AM - Sicklyboy: 8x 8TB disks in my NAS, and it's running low 
Feb 16, 2021 12:33 AM - Sicklyboy: Only ~12TB free
Feb 16, 2021 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's mostly used for videos and music anyways
Feb 16, 2021 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All my good stuff is just sitting on my gaming desktop
Feb 16, 2021 12:34 AM - Sicklyboy: Problem with my gateway is fucky since I've got Proxmox sitting in between pfsense and the rest of my LAN.
Feb 16, 2021 12:35 AM - Sicklyboy: I did figure out the proper setup when running on bare metal, getting vlan-tagged traffic to pass properly between my layer 3 switch and pfsense.
Feb 16, 2021 12:36 AM - Sicklyboy: Went to migrate that config back over to the VM and everything broke again. And the only thing I can think is that the Linux bridges that's connecting pfsense to everything else through Proxmox are what's causing me problems, but I don't understand why.
Feb 16, 2021 12:36 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm probably going to swap the Linux bridges for OVS bridges and see if that changes anything? But I'm not expecting it to, and I don't even know why it would.
Feb 16, 2021 12:37 AM - Sicklyboy: hmm, actually, just thought of something? I was creating the vlan sub-interfaces in Proxmox, and I already have them created in pfsense, the latter being what worked properly on bare metal. But I wonder if I have to pass the vlan sub-interfaces from proxmox to my pfsense VM?
Feb 16, 2021 12:37 AM - Sicklyboy: I... don't think I'd need to?
Feb 16, 2021 12:38 AM - Sicklyboy: But that's like the only other thing I could think to try aside from changing to OVS bridges. Beyond that, I guess I gotta go beg reddit for help
Feb 16, 2021 12:41 AM - kenenthk: You good sickly
Feb 16, 2021 12:43 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm never good
Feb 16, 2021 12:44 AM - Sicklyboy: Nah actually I'm cool. Kinda need to leave work, kinda need to go take a shit, you know how it is
Feb 16, 2021 12:47 AM - kenenthk: I had a few of those moments today
Feb 16, 2021 1:18 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/1ITNYW_MX7E
Feb 16, 2021 2:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.polygon.com/2021/2/9/22274841/mcdonalds-pokemon-cards-anniversary-25-scalpers-ebay-prices-resell-happy-meal
Feb 16, 2021 2:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: hahaha
Feb 16, 2021 2:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/w6e6njTJUcs


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 17, 2021)

Feb 16, 2021 4:43 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/8lDr1W_oBxs
Feb 16, 2021 5:39 AM - aadz93: bump
Feb 16, 2021 8:21 AM - T-hug: Monster Hunter 2021 1080p WEB-DL DD5 1 H264-EVO
Feb 16, 2021 8:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is T-hug posting steam keys again? 
Feb 16, 2021 8:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That code doesn't fit in steam
Feb 16, 2021 12:04 PM - MetoMeto: hello
Feb 16, 2021 12:04 PM - MetoMeto: one question about the forum. how can i manually choose if i want to subscribe to a theread instead of being automatic when i reply in it?
Feb 16, 2021 12:20 PM - shaunj66: you aren't automatically subscribed unless you mean blogs
Feb 16, 2021 12:20 PM - shaunj66: unless someone directly replies or quotes your post
Feb 16, 2021 12:21 PM - shaunj66: you might want to take a look at your alert preferences here - https://gbatemp.net/account/alert-preferences/
Feb 16, 2021 12:24 PM - Ericthegreat: I dunno I get notifications for a thread just from leaving a comment on a blog I think.
Feb 16, 2021 12:29 PM - shaunj66: well, threads and blogs are two separate things
Feb 16, 2021 12:29 PM - shaunj66: they behave and are handled differently by the site
Feb 16, 2021 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: shaun :o
Feb 16, 2021 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Feb 16, 2021 4:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/AECnadX.mp4
Feb 16, 2021 5:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: RED NAME IN CHAT 
Feb 16, 2021 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: he has a name you know
Feb 16, 2021 7:27 PM - Veho: AND IT'S RED
Feb 16, 2021 7:27 PM - Veho: OMG OMG
Feb 16, 2021 7:34 PM - kenenthk: At least it's not yellow
Feb 16, 2021 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GASP, A STAFF MEMBER USED A PART OF THE SITE THAT HE'S STAFF FOR CALL THE PAPERS
Feb 16, 2021 7:36 PM - Veho: Destroy all evidence.
Feb 16, 2021 7:38 PM - DinohScene: nuke the site
Feb 16, 2021 7:39 PM - Furqaan12: Hii
Feb 16, 2021 7:39 PM - Furqaan12: Im new
Feb 16, 2021 7:39 PM - DinohScene: hey mate, you found it!
Feb 16, 2021 7:40 PM - Furqaan12: Yeah
Feb 16, 2021 7:41 PM - Furqaan12: Oh its you the cat
Feb 16, 2021 7:41 PM - Furqaan12: I have a problem of memory
Feb 16, 2021 7:41 PM - Furqaan12: I dont remember name
Feb 16, 2021 7:42 PM - Furqaan12: Thanks for helping me
Feb 16, 2021 7:44 PM - DinohScene: I'm GBAtemp's Chat Noir yep : D
Feb 16, 2021 7:58 PM - kenenthk: https://hypebeast.com/2021/2/inside-edition-dna-tests-subway-tuna-sub-legitimacy-info?amp=1
Feb 16, 2021 8:13 PM - Veho: Well duh.
Feb 16, 2021 8:13 PM - Veho: Crappy tuna, but tuna nonetheless.
Feb 16, 2021 8:35 PM - kenenthk: I had sort of the same dna results but with a crappy father instead
Feb 16, 2021 8:37 PM - Veho: You're half tuna?
Feb 16, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Yes eat my tuna
Feb 16, 2021 8:53 PM - Sicklyboy: Bullshit asshole, no one likes the tuna here.
Feb 16, 2021 8:57 PM - kenenthk: I'll eat anything that taste fishy
Feb 16, 2021 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it's canned tuna, you expect it to be crappy
Feb 16, 2021 9:03 PM - Lv44ES_Burner: Hey, canned tuna's alright if you use it in the right recipe. Like a box of Tuna Helper.
Feb 16, 2021 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like it, but it's still crappy
Feb 16, 2021 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tuna Helper is way too specific, they'd never sell something like that here
Feb 16, 2021 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Recipe"
Feb 16, 2021 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Tuna Helper"
Feb 16, 2021 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: top kek
Feb 16, 2021 9:10 PM - kenenthk: Hey I mean you can turn kraft Mac n Cheese into a 5 star meal if you really wanted to
Feb 16, 2021 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, I just wouldn't call any of the "Helper" meals a "recipe"
Feb 16, 2021 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's cheap pasta and a lb of sodium lol
Feb 16, 2021 9:13 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/R7JBYFtfeVg
Feb 16, 2021 9:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CdHb82c.jpg
Feb 16, 2021 10:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/cB3Cy8x9Y1s
Feb 16, 2021 11:41 PM - Ryccardo: DIE IN DIESEM GERÄT ENTSEHENDE RÖNTGENSTRAHLUNG IST AUSREICHEND ABGESCHIRMT
Feb 16, 2021 11:53 PM - kenenthk: No bueno
Feb 17, 2021 3:29 AM - aadz93: Lysergsäurediethylamid
Feb 17, 2021 3:33 AM - aadz93: its ENTSTEHENDE
Feb 17, 2021 3:35 AM - aadz93: wassup iz a goast town en heer


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 18, 2021)

Feb 17, 2021 6:51 AM - T-hug: Am playing FFXII Remaster
Feb 17, 2021 6:52 AM - T-hug: Jus cuz
Feb 17, 2021 8:29 AM - shaunj66: hey thug how's it going matey
Feb 17, 2021 8:49 AM - kenenthk: RED NAME IN CHAT
Feb 17, 2021 9:17 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/02/16/music-review-sias-first-film-is-unwatchable-and-offensive/amp/
Feb 17, 2021 10:12 AM - Veho: kek
Feb 17, 2021 10:12 AM - Veho: Everything is unwatchable and offensive these days.
Feb 17, 2021 10:20 AM - kenenthk: You saying that made me offended
Feb 17, 2021 10:49 AM - Veho: What if I add "fuck you" to it as well?
Feb 17, 2021 10:50 AM - Veho: Warning: this post contains boobs: https://i.imgur.com/m2mSy6D.png
Feb 17, 2021 11:10 AM - kenenthk: I'll be less offended because you know that's how I greet people
Feb 17, 2021 12:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/jYpxxi-RaoQ
Feb 17, 2021 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: got my ezflash jr's
Feb 17, 2021 1:33 PM - kenenthk: Should've went with the sr
Feb 17, 2021 1:39 PM - Veho: Señor.
Feb 17, 2021 1:45 PM - Veho: I bought the Mi TV Box. So far it works.
Feb 17, 2021 1:48 PM - kenenthk: I was actually looking at ordering that whenever I get my tax return
Feb 17, 2021 1:48 PM - kenenthk: So I'll probably need to wait until December 
Feb 17, 2021 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Does it sideload pretty painlessly
Feb 17, 2021 1:50 PM - Veho: I have no idea. It runs HBO Go and plays Youtube better than the TV's native player so that's enough for now.
Feb 17, 2021 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Test out the hubs apk for me on it
Feb 17, 2021 1:53 PM - Veho: Maybe in a few months.
Feb 17, 2021 1:54 PM - kenenthk: I recommend having lotion while testing
Feb 17, 2021 2:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dttcFYr.jpg
Feb 17, 2021 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f8i9ec5e9cbu5i9/20210217_151111.jpg?dl=0
Feb 17, 2021 2:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do a lot with the customizable palettes on the ips screen
Feb 17, 2021 2:52 PM - kenenthk: I don't believe you
Feb 17, 2021 3:00 PM - Veho: There's this bakery nearby that does this amaaaazing sourdough focaccia with olives. It tastes great, has a great chewy texture, nice crust, but it's completely useless for sandwiches or toasts or other slice-related uses, because it's so spongy.
Feb 17, 2021 3:05 PM - Veho: So the only thing to do with it is to dip it in olive oil and eat it whole.
Feb 17, 2021 3:05 PM - Veho: Fucking awesome  ;O;
Feb 17, 2021 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Too fancy for mineral oil?
Feb 17, 2021 3:10 PM - Veho: That's for frying, duh.
Feb 17, 2021 3:11 PM - Veho: Bring back Olestra.
Feb 17, 2021 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Trump supporters use glycerin
Feb 17, 2021 3:26 PM - OldBoi: the difference between a new whore and an old whore. the new whore uses vasoline, while the old whore uses Poly Grip!
Feb 17, 2021 3:27 PM - Veho: New whore uses vaseline, old whore uses gasoline.
Feb 17, 2021 3:27 PM - OldBoi: lol
Feb 17, 2021 3:29 PM - kenenthk: No old whores use tuna oil
Feb 17, 2021 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Gasoline vaseline look at these
Feb 17, 2021 3:33 PM - Veho: Carole Baskin uses sardine oil.
Feb 17, 2021 3:33 PM - Veho: And then her tigers eat you.
Feb 17, 2021 3:35 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure Mike tyson's tigers are starving these days
Feb 17, 2021 3:46 PM - OldBoi: lol
Feb 17, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They live on Tyson Chicken products!
Feb 17, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tyson.com/
Feb 17, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Psi I thought od'd on a hookers butt
Feb 17, 2021 4:05 PM - Veho: Snorting coke from a hooker's butthole is fun in theory, but in practice it depends on the size of said butthole.
Feb 17, 2021 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Her name's Teisha
Feb 17, 2021 4:32 PM - OldBoi: ROFL
Feb 17, 2021 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 17, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsStKuWHI_c&feature=youtu.be
Feb 17, 2021 5:16 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/FIxYCDbRGJc
Feb 17, 2021 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IT_MHNHIBQ
Feb 17, 2021 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYpxxi-RaoQ
Feb 17, 2021 7:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Je96uCVa6nc
Feb 17, 2021 10:38 PM - kenenthk: https://odditymall.com/t-rex-chicken-arms
Feb 17, 2021 10:57 PM - Evenineden: I'm new here and I'm overwhelmed by the size of the community!!
Feb 17, 2021 10:58 PM - Evenineden: although it's nice that there's a Brit from the South of England here
Feb 17, 2021 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey welcome to the shout box 
Feb 18, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: It's good to be overwhelmed by size
Feb 18, 2021 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Man almost thought I lost my wallet turns out I dropped it in snow good thing I got brown shit color for a wallet
Feb 18, 2021 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Feb 18, 2021 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I panicked at work one night, I put my wallet in my back pocket for some odd reason, I never do always in my BDU's pocket where it can be Velcro'd in and was like shit....
Feb 18, 2021 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: almost pulled the camera footage lol
Feb 18, 2021 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sat down and was like "Thank god!" lol
Feb 18, 2021 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Yeah one time I'm too lazy to stick it in my pocket it goes missing
Feb 18, 2021 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kind of miss when I was younger I hardly ever carried a wallet
Feb 18, 2021 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But now with the whole security thing it's a law you have to have all your licenses on you while working
Feb 18, 2021 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's become a habit to always carry it,
Feb 18, 2021 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Sure psi let's not forget your entire life information is sitting on your ass also 
Feb 18, 2021 2:41 AM - kenenthk: You can mail me your wallet if you'd like
Feb 18, 2021 2:54 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/WUZUSD4477I
Feb 18, 2021 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol my wallet is a nice one all leather
Feb 18, 2021 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/WMG2m81c0gM
Feb 18, 2021 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You will like that one kenenthk lol
Feb 18, 2021 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Farting in a cat's face is animal cruelty but that isn't
Feb 18, 2021 3:16 AM - OldBoi: I just put a like on the vid. lol
Feb 18, 2021 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 19, 2021)

Feb 18, 2021 5:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: guize how do I obtain frii gamez???
Feb 18, 2021 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sign up for Steam and Origin and all the PC game loaders  Free games all the time.
Feb 18, 2021 8:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/c7emJt4.jpg
Feb 18, 2021 8:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 18, 2021 8:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS!
Feb 18, 2021 8:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi trying to advertise games.
Feb 18, 2021 8:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm to crazy to sign up for origin
Feb 18, 2021 9:12 AM - DinohScene: https://github.com/TheOfficialFloW/gtasa_vita
Feb 18, 2021 9:12 AM - DinohScene: just gonna leave this here
Feb 18, 2021 9:41 AM - kenenthk: What's that game about
Feb 18, 2021 9:53 AM - Veho: Murder in the first degree.
Feb 18, 2021 9:59 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/phPyTOG
Feb 18, 2021 9:59 AM - Veho: He will literally beat his opponents.
Feb 18, 2021 10:27 AM - kenenthk: And they blamed me
Feb 18, 2021 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Should not of had that big mac for dinner
Feb 18, 2021 10:32 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qi7hSOI.jpg
Feb 18, 2021 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Also when you see the girl that broke your heart for the first time
Feb 18, 2021 10:54 AM - Veho: WooD
Feb 18, 2021 10:55 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9t4XBIx.jpg
Feb 18, 2021 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qZLiI8Z.jpg
Feb 18, 2021 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol reminds me of last night...
Feb 18, 2021 10:57 AM - Veho: YIP YIP YIP YIP
Feb 18, 2021 11:00 AM - kenenthk: God damn it psi stop ruining people's childhood memories
Feb 18, 2021 11:01 AM - kenenthk: Next thing we'll see is courage the cowardly dog banging Muriel
Feb 18, 2021 11:09 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FE2N1WS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_dlT1_JRVXK0CHRP1GG5DBM4W4
Feb 18, 2021 11:29 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eXl1yLe8DpM
Feb 18, 2021 11:38 AM - Veho: It took a whole year to get a double?
Feb 18, 2021 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Kim clones wife to abuse wife
Feb 18, 2021 11:47 AM - Veho: It's like the disposable Duncan Idahos in Dune.
Feb 18, 2021 11:48 AM - Veho: "Looks like I've killed another one. Order a replacement please."
Feb 18, 2021 11:52 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/OaEXjidJrGw
Feb 18, 2021 11:53 AM - kenenthk: Well china mail takes a long time to get to NK you know customs
Feb 18, 2021 11:53 AM - kenenthk: Or she could have came from America in a broken mess
Feb 18, 2021 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Trump's final gift to NK nationalists!
Feb 18, 2021 11:54 AM - Veho: That card reader is cool.
Feb 18, 2021 11:55 AM - kenenthk: I'd do it but too damn lazy cuz android
Feb 18, 2021 11:56 AM - kenenthk: Plus $100 so fuck that
Feb 18, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: Okay yeah that's a bit much.
Feb 18, 2021 12:10 PM - kenenthk: I have a 7 wire chip ps1 in storage
Feb 18, 2021 12:11 PM - Veho: I have that PS Classic thing in storage  
Feb 18, 2021 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Remember to press DEL to install roms correctly
Feb 18, 2021 12:13 PM - Veho: Remember to press Alt+F4
Feb 18, 2021 12:17 PM - kenenthk: And delete system32
Feb 18, 2021 12:21 PM - Veho: Make computer go faster.
Feb 18, 2021 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Download MOAR ramz
Feb 18, 2021 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a Shield TV for PS1 lol
Feb 18, 2021 12:58 PM - kenenthk: We know psi
Feb 18, 2021 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its the best PS1 machine 
Feb 18, 2021 12:59 PM - Veho: I bought the Mi TV Box so I can emulate the PS1  
Feb 18, 2021 12:59 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0cnHlqayM
Feb 18, 2021 1:00 PM - kenenthk: At 10fps 
Feb 18, 2021 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: PS1 emulation is hardly a challenge
Feb 18, 2021 1:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: old single core android devices could do it
Feb 18, 2021 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: hell fpse comes from the old Windows CE pocket pc days...
Feb 18, 2021 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it ran on cpus that were like 500-600 mhz
Feb 18, 2021 1:24 PM - kenenthk: You don't say
Feb 18, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/17/nyregion/atlantic-city-trump-plaza-implosion.html
Feb 18, 2021 2:11 PM - Veho: Now do it to Mar-a-lago.
Feb 18, 2021 2:12 PM - Veho: Or whatever that's spelled.
Feb 18, 2021 2:12 PM - kenenthk: Mary sue
Feb 18, 2021 2:13 PM - Veho: More like "many sue".
Feb 18, 2021 2:13 PM - Veho: 
Feb 18, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: That's werid shields saying I don't have enough space but I have 125gb of free space
Feb 18, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Or storage location is not reachable
Feb 18, 2021 3:45 PM - kenenthk: https://hackaday.com/2021/02/12/vga-without-the-hassle-from-your-playstation-one/
Feb 18, 2021 4:42 PM - Veho: New Mars rover is landing in three hours.
Feb 18, 2021 4:42 PM - Veho: Or possibly crashing.
Feb 18, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Red river red river send mars right over
Feb 18, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: River works too
Feb 18, 2021 4:53 PM - OldBoi: Work? Who said that nasty word?
Feb 18, 2021 4:55 PM - T-hug: https://youtu.be/eDYfvGlhC9w
Feb 18, 2021 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Amazon's getting shitty with the prime delivery again damn weather
Feb 18, 2021 5:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its OK that 50 gallons of lube would arrive frozen anyway
Feb 18, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: Perfect, you can chisel a self-lubricating dildo out of it.
Feb 18, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: In two days or less
Feb 18, 2021 5:38 PM - kenenthk: I tried to fuck afrozen lubricant dildo but it just got stuck in my asshole
Feb 18, 2021 5:45 PM - kenenthk: https://chkndrop.com/
Feb 18, 2021 6:06 PM - Veho: What the fuck?
Feb 18, 2021 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Yes?
Feb 18, 2021 6:22 PM - Veho: No.
Feb 18, 2021 6:23 PM - Veho: That's a satire site, right?
Feb 18, 2021 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Only if it's owned by McDonald's
Feb 18, 2021 7:57 PM - Furqaan12: hello
Feb 18, 2021 7:57 PM - Furqaan12: i wanted to know if i can play games install with fbi withoute my sd card
Feb 18, 2021 7:58 PM - kenenthk: What
Feb 18, 2021 9:41 PM - Ricken: Only if they're DSiWare
Feb 18, 2021 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: where are you going to install them to?
Feb 18, 2021 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is barely any space in the internal nand
Feb 18, 2021 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5nQQXVm93Q
Feb 18, 2021 10:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: watching shit like this makes mea ngry
Feb 18, 2021 10:41 PM - OldBoi: Thats why I watch porn Instead.
Feb 18, 2021 10:42 PM - OldBoi: oops delete that
Feb 18, 2021 11:54 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/-M8Hf9WJxUc
Feb 19, 2021 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: LOL, I just sold my 1070 for $400 
Feb 19, 2021 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GG mining craze
Feb 19, 2021 12:29 AM - Anthos: Hello! Ask someone will have a save of "Sword Art Online: Hollow Realization" with edited weapons to share online?
Feb 19, 2021 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Check the Downloads section, if nothing is there then probably not
Feb 19, 2021 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Damn should buy my friends for 200 then
Feb 19, 2021 12:38 AM - kenenthk: https://news4sanantonio.com/amp/news/local/picture-of-exhausted-dominos-pizza-workers-goes-viral-others-also-work-through-storm
Feb 19, 2021 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it and flip it lol
Feb 19, 2021 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It literally took an hour to sell that
Feb 19, 2021 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Trying to see if I can snag an RX 580 off hardwareswap to resell on ebay for like 2x the price now lol
Feb 19, 2021 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Just wonder how quick the 3060s are going to go on the 25th
Feb 19, 2021 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh you're never going to get one
Feb 19, 2021 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I managed to buy my 3080 I only got it because I had auto refreshers on like 15 different sites and I got lucky before bots came int
Feb 19, 2021 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that there's another miner craze, in addition to scalpers, it'll be impossible to buy anything brand new
Feb 19, 2021 1:03 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if I could flip my 7900 lol
Feb 19, 2021 1:05 AM - kenenthk: It's only like 8 years old great for mining 
Feb 19, 2021 3:17 AM - OldBoi: 8 yo? Oh Chit! get him outta here. I ain't dressed.


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 20, 2021)

Feb 19, 2021 4:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-ethereum-mining-limiter-cannot-be-hacked/ How long till this gets hacked?
Feb 19, 2021 9:06 AM - DinohScene: 3.50 days
Feb 19, 2021 9:42 AM - Veho: OMG The Ring  D:
Feb 19, 2021 12:31 PM - kenenthk: We talked about this veho cock rings are private
Feb 19, 2021 12:33 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/2/18/22290549/pewdiepie-cocomelon-youtube-video-removal-child-safety-cyberbullying-tseries-diss-track
Feb 19, 2021 12:52 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/02/18/dad-runs-off-with-girlfriends-mom-after-the-birth-of-his-son/amp/
Feb 19, 2021 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: stifmeister?
Feb 19, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Milf
Feb 19, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: X2
Feb 19, 2021 12:59 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/bbwCFkV6nqQ
Feb 19, 2021 1:14 PM - Veho: Why is PeDoPie jealous of a channel that plays nursery rhymes to toddlers?
Feb 19, 2021 1:14 PM - Veho: Or does that answer my question?
Feb 19, 2021 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Feb 19, 2021 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: because the youtube algorithm favors them
Feb 19, 2021 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Well if you had like 50billion subscribers or whatever they would you too
Feb 19, 2021 2:00 PM - Furqaan12: hello my 3ds keep show the blue light and then turn off
Feb 19, 2021 2:00 PM - Furqaan12: i did not know what to do i format the sd card
Feb 19, 2021 2:00 PM - Furqaan12: all this happen after installing cfw
Feb 19, 2021 2:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/tQ7ourc
Feb 19, 2021 2:01 PM - Furqaan12: and it was strange as i did not see the cfw app
Feb 19, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: Open a thread in the 3DS hardware board.
Feb 19, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: Wait, cfw? In that case hacking and firmware.
Feb 19, 2021 2:02 PM - Furqaan12: how to do this im new
Feb 19, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: How can a board and a needle thread fix a 3ds I'll show you
Feb 19, 2021 2:02 PM - Furqaan12: ok
Feb 19, 2021 2:04 PM - Furqaan12: show me
Feb 19, 2021 2:04 PM - Furqaan12: please
Feb 19, 2021 2:05 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-flashcards-custom-firmwares.201/
Feb 19, 2021 2:07 PM - Furqaan12: thanks
Feb 19, 2021 2:30 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/02/19/tech/uber-uk-workers/index.html
Feb 19, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7SJQfeJtGgI
Feb 19, 2021 5:12 PM - OldBoi: seen it.
Feb 19, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Uber wanted to classify their drivers as "spare parts" or "stationery".
Feb 19, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Turns out people who work for you are, surprise surprise, workers.
Feb 19, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: Yay my controller arrived
Feb 19, 2021 7:07 PM - Veho: Yay.
Feb 19, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lrCddgE.mp4
Feb 19, 2021 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Symbian extreme?
Feb 19, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Lesbian practice
Feb 19, 2021 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is some weird porn
Feb 19, 2021 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: so, do vegans have issues with oral sex?
Feb 19, 2021 8:36 PM - kenenthk: No it's alive unless you're into that  stuff
Feb 19, 2021 9:08 PM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt10309552/ here's a psi related movie
Feb 19, 2021 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: psi is a nurse? 
Feb 19, 2021 9:40 PM - OldBoi: Private Sex Intern?
Feb 19, 2021 9:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well that was fucking annoying, B550 board I ordered came DOA 
Feb 19, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wxkvrSo.jpg
Feb 19, 2021 10:13 PM - Veho: A filter that replaces "god" with "your dick".
Feb 19, 2021 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i had something like that
Feb 19, 2021 10:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i forget what it replaced or what with but it was some word that showed up on news sites a lot and it was pretty funny
Feb 19, 2021 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom wants to buy dead or alive? 
Feb 19, 2021 10:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He wants his naughty time 
Feb 20, 2021 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: it doesn't just need a bios update or something?
Feb 20, 2021 1:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you're trying to use zen 3
Feb 20, 2021 1:36 AM - kenenthk: I'm assuming if it came doa then it didn't boot at all
Feb 20, 2021 1:43 AM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1258348
Feb 20, 2021 2:33 AM - Veho: Wow.
Feb 20, 2021 2:34 AM - Veho: I've heard of eats coming up from the toilet, and snakes, but not bears.
Feb 20, 2021 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It wouldn't boot at all, tried BIOS flashback which went through but the board refuses to even POST at all
Feb 20, 2021 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It was an open box from Newegg, so I suspect it was dead before they sent it lol
Feb 20, 2021 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't even have the right IO shield or anything
Feb 20, 2021 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting a brand new one in exchange for the dead one though so that's nice


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 21, 2021)

Feb 20, 2021 4:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am great
Feb 20, 2021 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xRe7pae_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Feb 20, 2021 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dsAyf0Y
Feb 20, 2021 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Feb 20, 2021 1:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6ftwpR2.jpg
Feb 20, 2021 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Also works for toilets
Feb 20, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: Can't shit, clown will eat me?
Feb 20, 2021 2:03 PM - kenenthk: If bears can hide in toilets why not
Feb 20, 2021 3:38 PM - Veho: I thought bears were in the closet, not in the toilet.
Feb 20, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Depends on weight
Feb 20, 2021 4:08 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/02/19/columbia-prof-i-snort-heroin-regularly-for-work-life-balance/amp/
Feb 20, 2021 4:14 PM - Veho: "Yeah I need to mainline some H to keep me going, also I take ecstasy and can't orgasm unless I rub cocaine under my foreskin but I'm fine, I'm a happy well adjusted individual."
Feb 20, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with a little meth
Feb 20, 2021 4:24 PM - Veho: Something wrong with a lot of meth.
Feb 20, 2021 4:33 PM - kenenthk: A lot can be dangerous a little can be good
Feb 20, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ykbqdyL.jpg
Feb 20, 2021 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God this GPU shortage thing is fucking great. I bought an RX 580 off someone on /r/hardwareswap for $120, listed it on eBay as an auction with BIN for $350 and...some IDIOT BID IT _OVER THE BUY IT NOW PRICE_ 
Feb 20, 2021 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My god
Feb 20, 2021 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a world
Feb 20, 2021 4:43 PM - Veho: Tom is a filthy scalper  
Feb 20, 2021 4:43 PM - Veho: I guess you do what you can to survive, when you live in Detroit  ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: These are year old GPUs 
Feb 20, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not even good for mining anymore
Feb 20, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So why the fuck is some idiot bidding mine up to $405? lol
Feb 20, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dude could've bought the damn card
Feb 20, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: Probably doesn't know what he's buying.
Feb 20, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: Prepare to get reported for "fraudulent advertising" or something.
Feb 20, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: When he finds out.
Feb 20, 2021 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think he suspects he can resell it for more lol
Feb 20, 2021 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz some of them are selling for like $450, $500 lol
Feb 20, 2021 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I sold my 1070 to some guy for $400 and he's like...super grateful, apparently the guy was looking for one for weeks 
Feb 20, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: See, this is why I game on a 10 year delay   
Feb 20, 2021 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 20, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/cutting_edge.png
Feb 20, 2021 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now the question is, do I buy a 5600x or do I go ham and buy a 5800x 
Feb 20, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: You can buy my 7900 for $400
Feb 20, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/LSVGrqkuKfQ
Feb 20, 2021 5:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8Kl9jkv.jpg
Feb 20, 2021 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the 5900X Tom it's nice 
Feb 20, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, do I look like I'm made of money?
Feb 20, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 6:44 PM - Flame: wait for the 6900X tom
Feb 20, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 20, 2021 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Zen 4 is abandoning AM4
Feb 20, 2021 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I can't ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 6:53 PM - Flame: zen 4 more like wen 4 am5
Feb 20, 2021 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shut up Flame 
Feb 20, 2021 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could buy a 5800x and just not have to upgrade my system at all for like 6 years
Feb 20, 2021 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I could buy a 5600x and just not have to upgrade my system at all for like 6 years, but be less happy because I only have 6 cores and 12 threads ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 7:03 PM - Flame: you have so much cores to fill the void in your heart tom?
Feb 20, 2021 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Feb 20, 2021 7:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or I could spend the money on something dumb and boring, like bills ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 7:11 PM - Veho: Laaaame  ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 7:11 PM - Flame: did you see tom Bully: Anniversary Edition and GTA Chinatown are being worked on now
Feb 20, 2021 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who cares ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 7:14 PM - Flame: me and dinoh does 
Feb 20, 2021 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I haven't touched my Vita in like 3 years ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 7:18 PM - Flame: about the same time your wife stop touching you.
Feb 20, 2021 7:18 PM - Flame: coincidence i think not
Feb 20, 2021 7:18 PM - Flame: ;O;
Feb 20, 2021 7:19 PM - Flame: so touch your vita again tom
Feb 20, 2021 7:19 PM - Flame: nice and softly
Feb 20, 2021 8:04 PM - Veho: Stroke the touch sensitive backside.
Feb 20, 2021 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And what button makes the Vita call me daddy? Lol
Feb 20, 2021 8:41 PM - Veho: You need to hit the correct combo.
Feb 20, 2021 8:43 PM - kenenthk: The select button
Feb 20, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mCFHNzZ.jpg
Feb 20, 2021 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: how about a 5700x tom
Feb 20, 2021 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There is no 5700x
Feb 20, 2021 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise that'd totally be the one I'd pick
Feb 20, 2021 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But AMD picked up on the whole "wow 3800x is a waste of money vs 3700x" thing everyone was talking about lol
Feb 20, 2021 11:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/lo60p6/russia_reports_first_human_cases_of_h5n8_bird_flu/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Feb 21, 2021 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://floridaman.com/throws-feces-at-judge-during-trial-gets-acquitted/
Feb 21, 2021 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit... Lol
Feb 21, 2021 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Tom brady was in court?
Feb 21, 2021 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://floridaman.com/mayor-smokes-crack-eats-meth-practices-medicine-without-license-fires-on-swat-team/
Feb 21, 2021 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now really who hasn't gone a little too far at a party... Lol
Feb 21, 2021 3:31 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EJUAD4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_MRNCG2FT7KAKBS4TN7T7
Feb 21, 2021 3:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XGNHYC2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_FZWRZHV02P9621613MG4


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 22, 2021)

Feb 21, 2021 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: there isn't a 5700x _yet_
Feb 21, 2021 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you know as well as i do that that is not gonna be true for long
Feb 21, 2021 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: so florida man has devolved fully into an ape
Feb 21, 2021 1:41 PM - Veho: reject humanity. become monke
Feb 21, 2021 2:06 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVy_yOv_1bw
Feb 21, 2021 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lACLG9bk4P0
Feb 21, 2021 2:33 PM - Veho: ragret
Feb 21, 2021 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: rugrat
Feb 21, 2021 3:39 PM - OldBoi: rugater
Feb 21, 2021 4:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/20/style/vhs-tapes.html
Feb 21, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: I'm sure someone will come up with an electronic VHS cartridge that will function as a regular tape but have solid state storage or something.
Feb 21, 2021 4:09 PM - Veho: Like what they had with cassette tapes: https://images.philips.com/is/image/PhilipsConsumer/SJM2300H_27-IMS-en_US?$jpglarge$&wid=1250
Feb 21, 2021 4:17 PM - OldBoi: to think NASA use to us big spools of tapes
Feb 21, 2021 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm kind of surprised there hasn't been something like that already
Feb 21, 2021 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe there's just so much more data that needs to be transmitted so it'd be difficult to convert that to the magnetic signal 
Feb 21, 2021 4:24 PM - Veho: Nah.
Feb 21, 2021 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would you care to elaborate? 
Feb 21, 2021 4:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: the difference is people were quick to ditch VHS players but cassette tapes sticked around in cars for a while and people still use old cars even now
Feb 21, 2021 4:42 PM - Jasperjava05: Greetings everyone
Feb 21, 2021 4:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On an unrelated note, that RX 580 has now been bid up higher than I sold my 1070 for 
Feb 21, 2021 4:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Simply astounding lol
Feb 21, 2021 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: cassettes still sound fine honestly
Feb 21, 2021 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: can't say the same for VHS tapes
Feb 21, 2021 4:44 PM - Jasperjava05: I have a question, does anyone know if there is a good trainer for assassins creed black flag
Feb 21, 2021 4:44 PM - Jasperjava05: i have the wii u
Feb 21, 2021 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On PC, there's FLiNG trainers
Feb 21, 2021 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh Wii U no idea, ask in the Wii U section
Feb 21, 2021 4:46 PM - Jasperjava05: You do know that vhs is obsolete
Feb 21, 2021 4:48 PM - Jasperjava05: theres a wii u section in here
Feb 21, 2021 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-u-hacking-backup-loaders.248/ < Make a thread here
Feb 21, 2021 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Wow who would've thought that vhs would be obsolete these days
Feb 21, 2021 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 0
Feb 21, 2021 4:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have an old VHS-C from a short film we made in primary school and i have no idea what's on it because i have no way to play it lol
Feb 21, 2021 4:51 PM - Veho: SAY IT AIN'T SO
Feb 21, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Halo I can't fit my vhs inside the square tiny port thing
Feb 21, 2021 4:51 PM - Veho: VHS IS OBSOLETE
Feb 21, 2021 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think my dad probably has a VHS player in a box somewhere. he keeps everything
Feb 21, 2021 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't have a VHS-C adapter
Feb 21, 2021 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Do I need adapter
Feb 21, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: Tom, strictly speaking, it is more difficult to emulate a VHS tape the same way the cassette tape adapter emulates the tape, but far from impossible.
Feb 21, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: It's more difficult because of the higher bandwidth.
Feb 21, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: But that would just make the adapter more expensive.
Feb 21, 2021 4:53 PM - kenenthk: I do hear vhs to dvd boxes still go for a prettish penny
Feb 21, 2021 4:54 PM - Veho: There just hasn't been enough demand for it. Analog to digital converters so you can digitize your tapes, yes. And those are all over the place.
Feb 21, 2021 4:55 PM - kenenthk: I think you can still go to like walmart photography centers and ask them to convert them
Feb 21, 2021 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I know, that's what I meant by " 11:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe there's just so much more data that needs to be transmitted so it'd be difficult to convert that to the magnetic signal " < As in, it probably doesn't exist because it'd just be costly
Feb 21, 2021 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not the amount of data i think it's how it's recorded
Feb 21, 2021 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: the tracks are recorded diagonally
Feb 21, 2021 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Bring back 8 track!
Feb 21, 2021 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't replicate signal that using a single head (or 2 heads for stereo?) like a casette adapter
Feb 21, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: If there was any real demand, cost would not be an issue.
Feb 21, 2021 4:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless the head is also spinning in sync with the head in the player
Feb 21, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: People pay through the nose for those niche products.
Feb 21, 2021 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: depends on the niche
Feb 21, 2021 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Nostalgic factors
Feb 21, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: TRJ I mean look at flashcards for old consoles.
Feb 21, 2021 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: DCC is expensive because it's rare, and it's actually good
Feb 21, 2021 4:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: VHS is objectively shit
Feb 21, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: You had a built in vhs tv didn't you
Feb 21, 2021 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't have a TV
Feb 21, 2021 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: i am not paying $100+ for an everdrive i know that much lol
Feb 21, 2021 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: $50 for an ezflash is fair
Feb 21, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: Well, enough people are to make it viable.
Feb 21, 2021 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Supply and demand jd
Feb 21, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: There's a market for new flashcards for old hardware, and also for new hardware that plays original carts.
Feb 21, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: I wonder why those two markets don't just marry each other  
Feb 21, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: "I have a console without games." "I have a bunch of games without a console." "Hmmmmm...."
Feb 21, 2021 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Just wait until soulja boy drops his new consoles it'll end all consoles
Feb 21, 2021 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's still cheaper than buying games, so /shrug
Feb 21, 2021 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: DVD/BD players are so cheap a VHS adapter can never be viable
Feb 21, 2021 5:04 PM - Veho: Dunno, I was just commenting on that article about all the wonders of VHS and whatnot.
Feb 21, 2021 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it could have been at one point, when DVD players were expensive, but at that point people were still fine with VHSes and you could still get VHS versions of everything
Feb 21, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's not like we're all looking for a VHS adapter, just wondering about a thing lol
Feb 21, 2021 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: plus hardly anyone had DVDs
Feb 21, 2021 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Wonders my ass it ruined the only good tv I had as a kid
Feb 21, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: That being said there are no places where the entire VHS player can't be replaced with a digital device, even in embedded systems.
Feb 21, 2021 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh ken?
Feb 21, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: CCTV? Boom, digital.
Feb 21, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Built in vhs TVs were horrible at eating tapes
Feb 21, 2021 5:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see how that affects the TV functionality
Feb 21, 2021 5:08 PM - kenenthk: If it won't eject you can't really use it anymore
Feb 21, 2021 5:09 PM - kenenthk: And this was like 20 some years ago when all we could afford where vhs
Feb 21, 2021 5:25 PM - Jasperjava05: If anyone is looking for a way to transfer old vhs tapes to digital, theres a web site that can help you with that problem, it was a commerical on t..v.
Feb 21, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: Every single photo studio around here does that.
Feb 21, 2021 5:26 PM - Veho: And also a few drugstore chains, for some reason.
Feb 21, 2021 5:27 PM - Jasperjava05: You can purchase a device from them and do it from home
Feb 21, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: Is that device called a "VHS player"?
Feb 21, 2021 5:30 PM - Jasperjava05: It works with all devices,you plug it in and run the program, and it converts your old vhs tapes to digital.
Feb 21, 2021 5:30 PM - Veho: Where do you play the tapes?
Feb 21, 2021 5:30 PM - Jasperjava05: hold on ill check
Feb 21, 2021 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think he is talking about the VHS player that connects directly to USB
Feb 21, 2021 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: something i find kinda pointless
Feb 21, 2021 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: solving a problem that doesn't exist
Feb 21, 2021 5:32 PM - Jasperjava05: legacybox.com
Feb 21, 2021 5:35 PM - Jasperjava05: With this device you can convert all of your old VHS tapes to digital.
Feb 21, 2021 5:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need a special device to do that
Feb 21, 2021 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, the fuck, it's not even a device
Feb 21, 2021 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: you just send in your stuff
Feb 21, 2021 5:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: what are you on about
Feb 21, 2021 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Most people that bother with those services just want home movies converted chances are there's already a Avi if your favorite movie from when you were a kid
Feb 21, 2021 5:41 PM - StarkeyTeacher: I have Korean Wii from 2011 with Homebrew already installed but can't access free games.  USB that I got when in Korea no longer works.  Is there somewhere I can send to get fixed?
Feb 21, 2021 5:43 PM - StarkeyTeacher: Looking for Tutorial but don't see one.  Any suggestions?
Feb 21, 2021 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://modmii.github.io/
Feb 21, 2021 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: its safe for korean wiis (not all guides are)
Feb 21, 2021 5:59 PM - kenenthk: No WiiWii is safe in north korea tho
Feb 21, 2021 6:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WmKt8yn.jpg
Feb 21, 2021 6:40 PM - Veho: It's what's for breakfast.
Feb 21, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: It's just the extra sugar edition
Feb 21, 2021 6:48 PM - StarkeyTeacher: The Realjdbye - Thanks.  I will try that link.
Feb 21, 2021 7:13 PM - OldBoi: mmmm Korny flakes
Feb 21, 2021 7:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/T7w0df0.jpg
Feb 21, 2021 7:42 PM - Veho: I didn't know Psi wrote books.
Feb 21, 2021 7:46 PM - kenenthk: He wouldn't title it that he already knows God doesn't love him
Feb 21, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: This was when he was still young and idealistic.
Feb 21, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Well we all think we can be an author at one point in life
Feb 21, 2021 7:57 PM - Veho: Looking at the vast ocean of self-published titles on Amazon, everyone _can_ be an author.
Feb 21, 2021 7:58 PM - Veho: Being a _good_ author is a whole 'nother thing.
Feb 21, 2021 7:59 PM - kenenthk: Is Snoop dogg counted as an author for releasing a cook book
Feb 21, 2021 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Or can I publish a book titled you bought this book for a dollar so now I have your dollar
Feb 21, 2021 8:02 PM - Veho: Yes, and yes.
Feb 21, 2021 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Would you like to buy my book for a dollar? It's only 1 page long.
Feb 21, 2021 8:05 PM - Veho: No.
Feb 21, 2021 8:13 PM - kenenthk: You're the reason why I can't be a successful author 
Feb 21, 2021 8:15 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TnlWizK7uZk
Feb 21, 2021 8:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Authors are broke. 
Feb 21, 2021 8:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's why they always on strike
Feb 21, 2021 8:31 PM - Veho: Lolwut.
Feb 21, 2021 8:33 PM - OldBoi: I have a book also. 1/2 page long
Feb 21, 2021 8:40 PM - kenenthk: It usually shrinks with age
Feb 21, 2021 8:44 PM - OldBoi: lol
Feb 21, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: You must be a thousand years old Ken  ;O;
Feb 21, 2021 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Well with what I hear you pack you must be two thousand years old
Feb 21, 2021 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/364nx80.mp4
Feb 21, 2021 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/iyx648hk27akfom/20210221_224135.jpg?dl=0
Feb 21, 2021 10:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: fooooood
Feb 21, 2021 10:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0br3fZcx60c
Feb 21, 2021 10:36 PM - Jasperjava05: Looking for Joe88
Feb 21, 2021 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Send a pm?
Feb 21, 2021 10:41 PM - Jasperjava05: um im new to all this how do i send a pm to joe88 ?
Feb 21, 2021 10:43 PM - Jasperjava05: personal message
Feb 21, 2021 10:59 PM - Jasperjava05: anto you in here?
Feb 21, 2021 11:01 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/conversations/add?to=Joe88
Feb 21, 2021 11:04 PM - shaunj66: You need a minimum of 5 posts to send a PM
Feb 21, 2021 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from B550 land
Feb 21, 2021 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And also a PCIe 4.0 NVMe now 
Feb 21, 2021 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yay review units 
Feb 21, 2021 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now my 3080 can get that extra 1% performance boost!!
Feb 21, 2021 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Feb 21, 2021 11:31 PM - Flame: nice
Feb 21, 2021 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/1037u5r < fast boi ;O;
Feb 21, 2021 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weirdly only one of my 3 SATA HDDs are being detected lol
Feb 21, 2021 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think maybe the extra space used by the full ATX board might have pulled some of the SATA power cables loose lol
Feb 21, 2021 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I really need to get another case for this thing, this dinky little thing is just too small lol
Feb 21, 2021 11:43 PM - kenenthk: I baked cookies
Feb 21, 2021 11:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IWOkRROQ8Eo
Feb 22, 2021 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy fixed it, I forgot one of the SATA ports gets disabled when you plug in an M.2 into the second slot, and then the other drive did have a slightly loose power cable lol
Feb 22, 2021 1:40 AM - kenenthk: Snow justice https://youtu.be/GEGBQD_32m0
Feb 22, 2021 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just realized tomorrow is 2-22-20 lol
Feb 22, 2021 2:51 AM - kenenthk: You mean 21 right
Feb 22, 2021 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh yeah lol
Feb 22, 2021 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well next year will be great 2-22-22 lol
Feb 22, 2021 3:30 AM - kenenthk: It's ok psi dementia happens to the best of us
Feb 22, 2021 3:30 AM - kenenthk: Mine kicked in after middle school
Feb 22, 2021 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/zovrM0LdrZ0


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 23, 2021)

Feb 22, 2021 4:16 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ata64qFj_6I
Feb 22, 2021 4:34 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/OCLZvpQJHFw
Feb 22, 2021 3:05 PM - OldBoi: omg, a bit gory
Feb 22, 2021 3:48 PM - Veho: I tried to arrange 8 tortillas in a pan and the universe imploded.
Feb 22, 2021 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Where they store brand
Feb 22, 2021 4:49 PM - Veho: Of course. I'm not paying for bullshit brand names.
Feb 22, 2021 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuDX6wNfjqc RIP
Feb 22, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Well maybe that's why the world imploded
Feb 22, 2021 4:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is snowing again 
Feb 22, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Yes that happens when it gets cold outside
Feb 22, 2021 4:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/02/22/taco-bell-enters-chicken-sandwich-wars-with-a-taco-version.html
Feb 22, 2021 4:56 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/nvidia-rtx-3060-reseller-1000-dollars/ well shit
Feb 22, 2021 5:14 PM - OldBoi: [looks at the Asus Monitor real hard n smiles]
Feb 22, 2021 7:38 PM - Aidne: hi everyone
Feb 22, 2021 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: nobody is buying those
Feb 22, 2021 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: I can guarantee you that
Feb 22, 2021 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3060 appeals to entry level gamers, who simply don't have that kind of money
Feb 22, 2021 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bruh, people are paying over $450 for RX 580s, someone is absolutely going to pay $1000 for a 3060
Feb 22, 2021 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They may not be gamers, but someone is definitely going to spend $1000 for that for some dumb reason
Feb 22, 2021 8:33 PM - OldBoi: <===== Dummy
Feb 22, 2021 9:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v8XypaY.mp4
Feb 22, 2021 9:55 PM - Duo8: what a great time to not be a gamer
Feb 22, 2021 9:58 PM - kenenthk: Rick Harrison taught Americans well
Feb 22, 2021 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Always profit rip people off
Feb 22, 2021 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a big difference between 450 and 1000
Feb 22, 2021 10:15 PM - kenenthk: If people will spend 1,000 on ps5s they will on anything
Feb 22, 2021 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Feb 22, 2021 10:28 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ErUGAzXhRgg
Feb 22, 2021 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Well they do
Feb 22, 2021 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Idiots do
Feb 22, 2021 10:32 PM - kenenthk: Is this your first time on the internet?
Feb 22, 2021 11:25 PM - Veho: Yes. I'm 12 and what's this?
Feb 22, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: You clicked on the X on the 18+ warning didn't you
Feb 23, 2021 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i found Psi
Feb 23, 2021 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB5C5P9qveE&feature=emb_title
Feb 23, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LYet_SOX_d4
Feb 23, 2021 3:35 AM - GammaPrime: NOOT NOOT!


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 24, 2021)

Feb 23, 2021 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wish me luck everyone, I go in a few hours on a date with the best woman I have met in hmmm maybe my whole life (well besides my mom) lol
Feb 23, 2021 7:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Next few weeks I probably will meet her mom 
Feb 23, 2021 8:07 AM - GammaPrime: Just taking a break from dumping my backlog of completed and worthwhile SMW hacks here.
Feb 23, 2021 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: SMW hacks?
Feb 23, 2021 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do tell 
Feb 23, 2021 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I love Super Mario World and I have completed it several times
Feb 23, 2021 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Even all the hidden stuff and star road and the crazy ones where you have to complete the level at a specific time or something (to change everyone to pumpkins lol)
Feb 23, 2021 11:28 AM - Veho: Daft Punk split.
Feb 23, 2021 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: really?
Feb 23, 2021 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Yes really
Feb 23, 2021 1:15 PM - GammaPrime: I recently started playing the GBA version of this again.  I may also ease back into hacking the game.
Feb 23, 2021 1:15 PM - GammaPrime: I burned out on that last year.
Feb 23, 2021 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Draft Beer Schlitz
Feb 23, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuDX6wNfjqc
Feb 23, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: Epilogue.
Feb 23, 2021 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Damn punks
Feb 23, 2021 2:52 PM - AsPika2219: BizHawk version 2.6.1 was updated! https://github.com/TASVideos/BizHawk/releases
Feb 23, 2021 3:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GuBW4Sr.mp4
Feb 23, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IHwSh3n.mp4
Feb 23, 2021 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, testing my new PCIe NVMe for review and boy does the speed drop super hard once you run out of cache 
Feb 23, 2021 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5000mb/s writes to 650-675mb/s write lol
Feb 23, 2021 7:58 PM - JuanMena: About the whole Daft Punk thing... do you guys know that both members has done music alone?
Feb 23, 2021 8:00 PM - JuanMena: This is Thomas's: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0fZhjjEpco
Feb 23, 2021 8:00 PM - JuanMena: This is also Thomas's:
Feb 23, 2021 8:00 PM - JuanMena: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQlAEiCb8m0
Feb 23, 2021 8:18 PM - Veho: How would we know? We don't know who they are.
Feb 23, 2021 9:18 PM - SG854: Got a mister FPGA. Gunna see what the hype is about.
Feb 23, 2021 9:19 PM - SG854: I know computer emu are very accurate. And latency is non existent with run ahead. But I wanted something portable and accurate. And something different then typical retroarch emulators.
Feb 23, 2021 9:22 PM - SG854: And something easy to hook up to a crt. Crt emu driver on pc sometimes gives me issues and is a hassle to deal with.
Feb 23, 2021 9:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: crt emu driver? 
Feb 23, 2021 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know there are displayport to vga adapters right?
Feb 23, 2021 9:27 PM - SG854: It let's you output 15 khz from a pc to a crt and run native 240p from retroarch.
Feb 23, 2021 9:28 PM - SG854: It creates custom resolution for all the different arcade games. 240p, 224p, and a couple dozen more and automatically switches to correct res when you start a game.
Feb 23, 2021 9:31 PM - SG854: I already have a gpu that outputs analog video which is how crt emu driver works
Feb 23, 2021 9:32 PM - SG854: Super cheap can be had for 10 bucks
Feb 23, 2021 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like a lot of hassle
Feb 23, 2021 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: 10 bucks what lol?
Feb 23, 2021 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: isnt it just software?
Feb 23, 2021 9:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/SvWGIn8
Feb 23, 2021 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need a GPU that supports it
Feb 23, 2021 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is usually something very old
Feb 23, 2021 9:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely a lot of hassle for little gain though lol
Feb 23, 2021 10:00 PM - SG854: An Amd gpu usually less then 20 bucks. And crts can be had for free or cheap. A nice little crt set up for less the $40 bucks.
Feb 23, 2021 10:01 PM - SG854: Motion clarity still can't be matched by an lcd.
Feb 23, 2021 10:01 PM - SG854: Even with black frame insertion lcd still looks like blurry shit
Feb 23, 2021 10:03 PM - SG854: Even one with fast gtg and decent black frame insertion implementation still looks like shit. Technology is not there besides for a few models. The LG cx oled with black frame insertion is the only thing that I can think of that comes close to crt.
Feb 23, 2021 10:17 PM - SG854: I have the New MSI Mag27QRF-QD Lcd. Highly praised for its performance and motion handling. Classic games look like blurry ass on it.
Feb 23, 2021 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Fucking it's I get my state tax deposited but not my federal
Feb 23, 2021 11:08 PM - kenenthk: Irs*
Feb 23, 2021 11:33 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ladbible.com/news/news-dominos-delivery-driver-has-meltdown-after-not-being-tipped-20210223.amp.html
Feb 24, 2021 1:14 AM - kenenthk: Tiger woods in a crash sad


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 25, 2021)

Feb 24, 2021 11:15 AM - JuanMena: Anybody here? Hello?
Feb 24, 2021 11:17 AM - JuanMena: Holy shit 9 guests on this chat.
Feb 24, 2021 11:20 AM - JuanMena: Anybody would be kind to help me find a girlfriend for Fast6191? If you'd like to be the chosen one, type *YES*.
Feb 24, 2021 11:22 AM - JuanMena: No? Nobody? Okay.jpg
Feb 24, 2021 11:44 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qu14L7o.jpg
Feb 24, 2021 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: Even with black frame insertion lcd still looks like blurry shit <- CRTs always look blurry lol
Feb 24, 2021 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: even on a still image
Feb 24, 2021 12:24 PM - Veho: That's simply not true.
Feb 24, 2021 12:24 PM - Veho: CRTs have a native resolution, and at that resolution they are nice and crisp.
Feb 24, 2021 12:25 PM - Veho: Problem is that they supported a whole range input signals, most of which were not the native resolution.
Feb 24, 2021 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: CRTs have pixel bleed, it's just part of the design
Feb 24, 2021 12:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and CRTs don't have a native resolution, actually
Feb 24, 2021 12:30 PM - Veho: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4d/Pixel_geometry_01_Pengo.jpg/600px-Pixel_geometry_01_Pengo.jpg
Feb 24, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: They have a grid of colored dots, it represents a resolution. Pixel bleed happens when your electron beam isn't focused well.
Feb 24, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have but it doesn't correspond to a rectangular array
Feb 24, 2021 12:32 PM - Veho: It doesn't have to.
Feb 24, 2021 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's more of a maximum resolution than a native resolution
Feb 24, 2021 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that only applies for the color data
Feb 24, 2021 12:41 PM - Veho: Well the maximum resolution is the native resolution, anything other than that will get fuzzy.
Feb 24, 2021 12:46 PM - Veho: Let's face it, CRT televisions were fucking crap. The input signal was blurry and inconsistent, there was a ton of different signal formats, there was no point in trying to achieve quality from that shit, they just made one-size-fits-all tubes that were fucking blurry no matter what you fed them.
Feb 24, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: Computer screens could have the luxury of defining an optimal resolution and then working to improve the image quality for that resolution alone.
Feb 24, 2021 12:48 PM - Veho: But TVs were like "fuck it".
Feb 24, 2021 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: they don't like up with the pixels as is so it's always fuzzy
Feb 24, 2021 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: line up*
Feb 24, 2021 1:07 PM - Veho: They don't even line up with the lines.
Feb 24, 2021 1:10 PM - Veho: Like I said, "fuck it".
Feb 24, 2021 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1_6SeRRflo
Feb 24, 2021 3:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ns0roXRFluU
Feb 24, 2021 5:29 PM - JamesDaSpaghettiTaco: big chungus moment
Feb 24, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Dead box
Feb 24, 2021 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I'm pretty busy these days lol
Feb 24, 2021 8:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Things will slow down eventually lol
Feb 24, 2021 8:25 PM - Veho: Why are you busy Psi?
Feb 24, 2021 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Didn't you hear he has like 20 movies to replace from bricked phones 
Feb 24, 2021 8:32 PM - kenenthk: Mobos even
Feb 24, 2021 9:11 PM - Veho: Mofos even.
Feb 24, 2021 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Mufas
Feb 24, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: Mufasa.
Feb 24, 2021 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Mooofasa
Feb 24, 2021 10:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nokia.com/shop/streaming-devices/nokia-streaming-box-8000/
Feb 24, 2021 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Interesting
Feb 24, 2021 10:09 PM - Veho: €99.90? Not exactly cheap.
Feb 24, 2021 10:15 PM - Veho: Doesn't seem any better than my cheap Chinese crap, on paper at least.
Feb 24, 2021 10:16 PM - Veho: Nice remote control though. Maybe that's where the price difference went.
Feb 24, 2021 10:16 PM - Veho: Backlit mofo.
Feb 24, 2021 10:18 PM - kenenthk: Nokia controllers beating wives since the 90s
Feb 24, 2021 10:27 PM - kenenthk: Superman & Lois seems pretty good so far
Feb 25, 2021 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: can get a shield tv for that
Feb 25, 2021 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: remote looks meh, typical cheap crap and way more buttons than you need for a streaming box
Feb 25, 2021 2:07 AM - kenenthk: What's a shield tv
Feb 25, 2021 2:08 AM - kenenthk: Does it protect my tv against invaders
Feb 25, 2021 3:09 AM - Budsixz: Smw is way better than sm3
Feb 25, 2021 3:09 AM - wolffangalchemist: only through the tv, not through the fromt door.
Feb 25, 2021 3:33 AM - Spandaman: Good morning peeps 
Feb 25, 2021 3:57 AM - Spandaman: Smw best


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 26, 2021)

Feb 25, 2021 8:35 AM - DinohScene: Hi
Feb 25, 2021 10:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Hello
Feb 25, 2021 4:27 PM - SG854: Computer CRT's were superior then consumer sets.
Feb 25, 2021 4:28 PM - SG854: I thought cx oled with bfi would be my savior but it introduces input lag.
Feb 25, 2021 4:30 PM - SG854: I keep telling myself I don't need crt but everytime I go on my lcd I jump right back to my crt because it looks like blurry ass. I'm using Component on a good consumer set which is way shaper then many crap tv sets out there.
Feb 25, 2021 4:31 PM - SG854: @The Real Jdbye This video shows exactly what I'm talking about. Even an oled with instant pixel response time can't match a crt in motion clarity. It's looks blurry af.
Feb 25, 2021 4:32 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/z4xgLUdQhKA
Feb 25, 2021 5:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Feb 25, 2021 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854 are you connecting your lcd monitor using VGA? 
Feb 25, 2021 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: either that or you need to get glasses
Feb 25, 2021 6:02 PM - BlazeMasterBM: dont get glasses
Feb 25, 2021 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: you are literally the only person in the world who thinks LCDs are blurry
Feb 25, 2021 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a problem with the monitor, it's a problem with you
Feb 25, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Well shit 3060s are gone already
Feb 25, 2021 6:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I think the shoutbox thread is the only constantly updated eof thread where i haven't liked every post
Feb 25, 2021 6:54 PM - kenenthk: https://www.hot97.com/hip-hop-news/hot-news/50-cent-announced-new-netflix-series-50th-law/ lol the 50th law
Feb 25, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: 403 Forbidden.
Feb 25, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: That's the 403rd law
Feb 25, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: Interdasting.
Feb 25, 2021 8:13 PM - Veho: Greene, 48 laws, Fiddy Cent, 50tg law, interdasting. I wonder how they're gonna turn it into a series though.
Feb 25, 2021 8:15 PM - Veho: Biographical I guess. With Fiddy spouting a bunch of inspirational platitudes in a voiceover.
Feb 25, 2021 8:21 PM - kenenthk: 1st law don't snitch 2ndaw deal drugs 3rd law fuck hookers 4th law don't pay child support etc...
Feb 25, 2021 8:50 PM - Veho: Each law an episode.
Feb 25, 2021 9:08 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/02/25/pizza-con-man-of-lombardis-fame-opens-nyc-slice-joint/amp/
Feb 25, 2021 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Returnal looks pretty good
Feb 25, 2021 10:53 PM - Flame: Do et !
Feb 26, 2021 3:03 AM - Flame: dead
Feb 26, 2021 3:07 AM - HarvHouHacker: Really? No one cares about RB3? (cries)
Feb 26, 2021 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nyet lol
Feb 26, 2021 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Good
Feb 26, 2021 3:34 AM - kenenthk: https://www.food.com/recipe/fresh-tomato-mozzarella-salad-173875 Sounds good  may try


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 27, 2021)

Feb 26, 2021 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cbr.com/diablo-ii-resurrected-trailer-plot/amp/
Feb 26, 2021 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Okay but only if it has a 60 fps mod
Feb 26, 2021 5:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/k9PtQSTyrYE
Feb 26, 2021 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://finance.yahoo.com/amphtml/news/crypto-exchange-asks-customers-return-063545374.html
Feb 26, 2021 11:51 AM - kenenthk: https://calmigo.com/collections/device/products/2020-calmigo-smart-calming-companion?variant=32381563306066
Feb 26, 2021 11:51 AM - kenenthk: At that price I'd rather buy a pound of weed
Feb 26, 2021 12:42 PM - Veho: I thought that was weed already. "Relaxing inhaler." Turns out it's just lavender? Fuck that.
Feb 26, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: And other substances mixed in
Feb 26, 2021 1:00 PM - Veho: Are those substances weed?
Feb 26, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: No meth
Feb 26, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: So I tried that tomato and cheese thing I'm now a balsamic vinegar fan
Feb 26, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: Balsamic vinegar is awesome.
Feb 26, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: I grew up on ranch so I'm just now experimenting with different dressing so far french thousand island and balsamic are in my top
Feb 26, 2021 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: thousandi sland is meh
Feb 26, 2021 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: balsamic is good, if you mix it with other stuff
Feb 26, 2021 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 50/50 olive oil and balsamic, salt and pepper
Feb 26, 2021 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe some herbs
Feb 26, 2021 2:28 PM - kenenthk: That's what the mozzarella and tomato thing basically was
Feb 26, 2021 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: that just said vinegar
Feb 26, 2021 4:21 PM - kenenthk: You'd be the type to argue that the chicken came before the egg
Feb 26, 2021 4:31 PM - kenenthk: Though I did forget to add basil to it
Feb 26, 2021 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: of course the chicken came before the egg
Feb 26, 2021 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: what, you think a reptile just laid a chicken egg one day?
Feb 26, 2021 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, a bird closely related but not exactly a chicken laid an egg that then became a chicken 
Feb 26, 2021 7:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: but birds descended from dinosaurs
Feb 26, 2021 7:58 PM - Flame: what came 1st potato or egg?
Feb 26, 2021 7:58 PM - Flame: love a potato egg salad
Feb 26, 2021 7:59 PM - kenenthk: The potato it had more life init
Feb 26, 2021 8:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/BbwxHJDQ1CY
Feb 26, 2021 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: yay
Feb 26, 2021 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: i reached my milestone
Feb 26, 2021 9:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: beating Costello in like count
Feb 26, 2021 9:26 PM - kenenthk: He bans people that get more then him
Feb 26, 2021 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: lies
Feb 26, 2021 10:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: TOM COOKING CHICKEN FOR DINNER! 
Feb 26, 2021 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://recipes.instantpot.com/recipe/chicken-sangria/
Feb 26, 2021 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew what kind of pleb eats chicken?
Feb 26, 2021 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Today is steak night ;O;
Feb 26, 2021 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just polished off a nice 14oz sirloin ;O;
Feb 26, 2021 10:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmmmmm
Feb 26, 2021 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Seasoned in salt?
Feb 27, 2021 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: salt, pepper and garlic powder?
Feb 27, 2021 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm low on steak right now
Feb 27, 2021 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: haven't been to sweden in a while to buy cheap meat
Feb 27, 2021 2:09 AM - aadz93: bacon wrapped beef hotdogs wit onions ketchup and a lil garlic
Feb 27, 2021 2:10 AM - aadz93: shit is fucking bliss


----------



## TaigaChat (Feb 28, 2021)

Feb 27, 2021 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: what day is it? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs
Feb 27, 2021 5:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/mA8CsF7Mtmw
Feb 27, 2021 6:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i need to watch that shw
Feb 27, 2021 6:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: show
Feb 27, 2021 6:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: so much good adult humor
Feb 27, 2021 7:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol its awesome
Feb 27, 2021 7:04 AM - Veho: It's hit or miss.
Feb 27, 2021 7:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bDN2u5e.jpg
Feb 27, 2021 8:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like when I try to give a girl a pearl necklace
Feb 27, 2021 8:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s6meblR
Feb 27, 2021 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9VdxccS
Feb 27, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: OW OW OW FUCK FUCK FUCK OW AAAAAAAA FUUUUCK
Feb 27, 2021 1:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The eyes have it!
Feb 27, 2021 1:38 PM - Veho: Eye-kebob.
Feb 27, 2021 2:43 PM - kenenthk: ikebob
Feb 27, 2021 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Buy our $500 ikebob
Feb 27, 2021 4:14 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/02/26/politics/stimulus-package-covid-relief-house-vote/index.html
Feb 27, 2021 4:29 PM - Veho: Get stimulated.
Feb 27, 2021 4:30 PM - OldBoi: Can't wait for mine kenenthk. I need it to get an iPad
Feb 27, 2021 4:31 PM - OldBoi: I got stimulate, till I looked at my BF
Feb 27, 2021 4:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/F9n0eNT.mp4
Feb 27, 2021 6:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/g0hqkho.mp4
Feb 27, 2021 6:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coca-Cola-Strawberry-Coke-5-Pack-From-Japan-Ships-from-Canada-Limited/313380556053?hash=item48f6efcd15:g:uf8AAOSwu7JeoP00
Feb 27, 2021 7:03 PM - Veho: I am intrigured but I've tried a bunch of stuff-flavored cokes over the years and they're mostly meh.
Feb 27, 2021 7:03 PM - Veho: Cherry coke is fine I guess but nothing special.
Feb 27, 2021 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad bought a couple bottles of like...coffee mixed with Coke?
Feb 27, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because that's what Coke needed, more caffeine
Feb 27, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it tastes like shit lol
Feb 27, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: Is it this: https://hips.hearstapps.com/hmg-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/images/coca-cola-with-coffee-1-1596141803.jpg
Feb 27, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: I tried the "dark blend" one and it's bad.
Feb 27, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: Coke needs more caffeine though.
Feb 27, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: 
Feb 27, 2021 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Japanese sodas are generally pretty good
Feb 27, 2021 7:11 PM - Veho: It has like 10mg/100ml, which is pathetic. Red Bull has 35.
Feb 27, 2021 7:12 PM - Veho: I need my fix dammit.
Feb 27, 2021 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Feb 27, 2021 7:12 PM - kenenthk: They also have cola energy now it was eh
Feb 27, 2021 7:12 PM - Veho: I want Chinese Red Bull.
Feb 27, 2021 7:12 PM - Veho: It's a completely different drink.
Feb 27, 2021 7:12 PM - kenenthk: Be sure to mix red bull with milk for cottage cheese energy
Feb 27, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: Cottagecore.
Feb 27, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-2e355849148f547cc4ad28a44aecd786.webp
Feb 27, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/JoW3ge9zJV4
Feb 27, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krating_Daeng
Feb 27, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: That also happens if you mix it with coke, juice, alcohol, whole bunch of things.
Feb 27, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: Milk curdles. Big whop.
Feb 27, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Veho the ultimate milk expert
Feb 27, 2021 7:24 PM - Veho: But my true specialty is creaming  
Feb 27, 2021 7:24 PM - kenenthk: CreamLivesMatter
Feb 27, 2021 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Unless its Friday night at 3am and you feel lonely
Feb 27, 2021 7:29 PM - Veho: And it's a long drive to urmum.
Feb 27, 2021 7:33 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZp_y16f6Ec
Feb 27, 2021 7:45 PM - kenenthk: You can have that one I'll even pay for flight fairs
Feb 27, 2021 7:57 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/gtvtOpFty8Q
Feb 27, 2021 8:01 PM - Veho: "Mine! Fuck off you lazy fucking socialists!"
Feb 27, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bEJGpuL.mp4
Feb 27, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/O0Tu7SZAPLg
Feb 27, 2021 8:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KUF3QSb.mp4
Feb 27, 2021 9:05 PM - kenenthk: LinkBox
Feb 27, 2021 9:07 PM - Veho: Always.
Feb 27, 2021 9:34 PM - kenenthk: We live the life of a link
Feb 27, 2021 9:39 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/24yYTXiSwyg
Feb 27, 2021 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho Krating Daeng is thai not chinese
Feb 27, 2021 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you probably won't like it. it tastes like a way too sweet red bull without the fizz
Feb 27, 2021 10:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: Red Bull was changed from the original recipe to make it palatable
Feb 27, 2021 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/amp2html/
Feb 27, 2021 11:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck yes, i need this
Feb 28, 2021 2:09 AM - matpower: Just moved from Firefox on Android to Fennec F-Droid (A fork)
Feb 28, 2021 2:09 AM - matpower: So I could set my own addon list
Feb 28, 2021 2:09 AM - matpower: No more stupid ass AMP links there, too
Feb 28, 2021 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Try the Brave browser you can get paid lol
Feb 28, 2021 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Fennec used to be what the firefox android beta was called
Feb 28, 2021 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: mat: you can't install any addons you want on the normal firefox mobile?
Feb 28, 2021 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: mat: on mobile you might actually want amp though
Feb 28, 2021 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So tired.... I feel like I could sleep a week 
Feb 28, 2021 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Monday will probably sleep like 10 hours lol
Feb 28, 2021 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tomorrow will sleep like 8:30-1:30 work for like 3 hours at home then 12 hours at my job... Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 1, 2021)

Feb 28, 2021 5:03 AM - Champe: Hello
Feb 28, 2021 5:20 AM - kenenthk: Goodbye
Feb 28, 2021 5:22 AM - kenenthk: https://screencrush.com/beavis-and-butt-head-movie-paramount-plus/
Feb 28, 2021 5:23 AM - Champe: I'm new here, how do I create topics?
Feb 28, 2021 5:48 AM - kenenthk: Where it says new thread
Feb 28, 2021 6:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wxH0dCblrws
Feb 28, 2021 7:09 AM - Chary: You might need 5 posts
Feb 28, 2021 9:00 AM - Veho: TRJ, I know what it's like, I drank like a few gallons of it in China    It's not carbonated but I prefer that.
Feb 28, 2021 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Dpzc6xaKwA4
Feb 28, 2021 10:20 AM - Veho: Psi's on a Robot Chicken binge.
Feb 28, 2021 1:34 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBmRcrFDnZY
Feb 28, 2021 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, after playing with the Oculus Quest 2 for a few days now, I must say I'm quite impressed with this thing . The on-device VR stuff, at least that I've pirated acquired so far is pretty good for what it is, and being able to use normal Android apps in TV mode is really cool
Feb 28, 2021 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It actually runs Dolphin somewhat well lol
Feb 28, 2021 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not as well as my Fold 2, but I went through a bit of Mario Kart Wii and it stayed within 55-60fps while racing which is pretty good
Feb 28, 2021 3:11 PM - Veho: Oculus Quest is standalone?
Feb 28, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's the standalone one
Feb 28, 2021 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking at the pirate acquisition game list I've got, I'm pretty surprised by the number of VR games the thing has, too 
Feb 28, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 400 or something along those lines
Feb 28, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then the "homebrew" kind of stuff is neat too, someone created a VR port of Half Life 1 which works way better than I ever would have expected
Feb 28, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doom 3, too which was cool
Feb 28, 2021 3:17 PM - Veho: But how many of them are decent titles and how many of them are Bejewelled clones in 3D?
Feb 28, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually a fair amount 
Feb 28, 2021 3:18 PM - Veho: $300 is really not bad, but I am very aware of the fact I wouldn't play it.
Feb 28, 2021 3:18 PM - Veho: Just like I don't play anything else.
Feb 28, 2021 3:18 PM - Veho: Their website is frowning at me: https://i.imgur.com/h2KZRN7.png
Feb 28, 2021 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for $300 it's really like...the "best" entry point for VR, especially when you can just plug it into your PC and have PC VR too
Feb 28, 2021 3:19 PM - Veho: "rEquIreS a fAceBoOk AcCounT" assholes.
Feb 28, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's fucking dumb lol
Feb 28, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm still waiting for the day someone gets around that, but I luckily already had an Oculus account so I didn't have to link a throwaway Facebook
Feb 28, 2021 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my only cons so far with the thing is the battery life is super ass, and the headstrap is super ass lol
Feb 28, 2021 3:44 PM - Veho: How super ass are we talking?
Feb 28, 2021 3:45 PM - Veho: The battery life is capped at 30 minutes because the headstrap causes blinding headaches after that time anyway  
Feb 28, 2021 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like 2, maybe 3 hours depending on what you're doing lol
Feb 28, 2021 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't give me a headache, it just digs into my ears really bad lol
Feb 28, 2021 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use the Patented Sock Method™, where you wrap a sock around both sides of the strap so it protects your ear and gives you like a "back of the head" support 
Feb 28, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: Don't get your wank sock and your VR sock mixed up.
Feb 28, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: Our mayor died yesterday. Ostensibly from a heart attack. But possibly a viagra overdose.
Feb 28, 2021 4:59 PM - Veho: It's not easy for a guy his age to keep up with a 30 years younger mistress.
Feb 28, 2021 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: I'm still waiting for the day someone gets around that, but I luckily already had an Oculus account so I didn't have to link a throwaway Facebook
Feb 28, 2021 5:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: didn't they say quest 2 would require a facebook account from day 1, only existing models would let you continue to use the oculus account?
Feb 28, 2021 5:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: and you need to get a better strap
Feb 28, 2021 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need it for first setup, but once that's done you can log out and never have to use it lol
Feb 28, 2021 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't buy stuff from the store, but otherwise still functions 100% lol
Feb 28, 2021 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There used to be a way to completely disable telemetry, too, but FB managed to break that so I just added a bunch of FB/Oculus tracking URLs to my Pihole
Feb 28, 2021 5:42 PM - Veho: Are those the apps that send bullshit data to Facebook to throw off their data harvesting?
Feb 28, 2021 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No you could just directly disable the packages that would send that data
Feb 28, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: Won't Facebook detect something's off?
Feb 28, 2021 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably, hence why they fixed it so you can't disable the packages with an update
Feb 28, 2021 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can still just block Oculus and Facebook URLs with a DNS and stuff lol
Feb 28, 2021 6:31 PM - matpower: "Jdbye: Fennec used to be what the firefox android beta was called." Nah, Fennec was the name of the old Firefox pre-redesign (And F-Droid kept the name)
Feb 28, 2021 6:31 PM - matpower: The new design is called Fenix internally
Feb 28, 2021 6:31 PM - matpower: "Jdbye: mat: you can't install any addons you want on the normal firefox mobile?" Not anymore, it is locked in to "recommended addons" ever since the redesign due to missing APIs
Feb 28, 2021 6:32 PM - matpower: Only Nightly (and some forks, like Fennec F-Droid) allow you to set an addon collection to install other addons
Feb 28, 2021 6:32 PM - matpower: A big hack but it works fine
Feb 28, 2021 6:33 PM - matpower: This post sums it well https://forum.f-droid.org/t/welcome-a-new-fennec-f-droid/11113/257
Feb 28, 2021 6:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HeFs4x7.jpg
Feb 28, 2021 9:26 PM - gnmmarechal: y'all noobs
Feb 28, 2021 9:31 PM - Veho: K
Feb 28, 2021 9:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: matpower: why are you correcting me? i literally had Fennec installed on my phone and it was what it was called before firefox mobile went out of beta
Feb 28, 2021 9:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: how does it work fine if there are missing APIs?
Feb 28, 2021 10:02 PM - matpower: Because it is wrong, or am I misunderstanding you. Codename Fennec is Firefox for Android before the rewrite, while Fenix is Firefox for Android after the rewrite. Before the rewrite, it never had any restriction on addons.
Feb 28, 2021 10:02 PM - matpower: As for the missing APIs, some addons do work fine on Fenix by doing the whole addon whitelist workaround, some don't. I had issues with Image Search Options, which I ended up replacing with Search by Image.
Feb 28, 2021 10:03 PM - matpower: Greasemonkey also didn't work properly when I tried, while Tampermonkey did
Feb 28, 2021 10:04 PM - matpower: Apparently Fennec was indeed the early beta for the first Firefox on Android, so yeah, I misunderstood you
Feb 28, 2021 11:17 PM - kenenthk: http://www.orangepi.org/Orange%20Pi%20Zero2/ Neat not bad for 20 bucks
Mar 1, 2021 12:35 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBGoDmLMe3U
Mar 1, 2021 12:52 AM - CORE: Dont Sir Me. Young Man You Have No Idea Who Your Dealing With.
Mar 1, 2021 12:53 AM - matpower: OK sir
Mar 1, 2021 12:56 AM - CORE: Ah. I was not talking to you. You Speak When Spoken Too. OK... Dont Do It Again.
Mar 1, 2021 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Okay Ma'am
Mar 1, 2021 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But sir and or mam.... The trans army is invading from the west and no one knows what the LGBQ Liberation front is
Mar 1, 2021 2:29 AM - kenenthk: That's a surprise attack
Mar 1, 2021 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: From behind?
Mar 1, 2021 2:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew it!!! We need the Navy to handle that. You think they can handle that much seamen?
Mar 1, 2021 2:38 AM - kenenthk: A man can only handle so much semen
Mar 1, 2021 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Yeet the semen
Mar 1, 2021 2:50 AM - Lilith Valentine: No one knows I am a gender fluid spy masking as cis 
Mar 1, 2021 3:00 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They do know that you told them. 
Mar 1, 2021 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Omg.... We just had 3 crazy people all back to back lol
Mar 1, 2021 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One autistic guy screaming at the top of his lungs a lady who sliced open both of her wrists bleeding everywhere and another lady cursing everyone out lol
Mar 1, 2021 3:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 1, 2021 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least its not boring lol
Mar 1, 2021 3:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is one of them named Karen? 
Mar 1, 2021 3:02 AM - kenenthk: No it's just an episode of the golden girls
Mar 1, 2021 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 1, 2021 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Golden Girls was filmed on location in Florida when they make a new one in 20 years it will be feature 3 florida men....
Mar 1, 2021 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.universalfws.com/p-9720-pacific-rim-2019-sweet-riesling-wine.aspx
Mar 1, 2021 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When your drunk on Jeager you feel like you can fight the hurricane....
Mar 1, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: A male version of golden girls will just be 5 florida men whining about how life's unfair and complain about work or all women are whores
Mar 1, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Fuck I should move to flordia
Mar 1, 2021 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 1, 2021 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: We have cookies of cocaine and snow year round!!!
Mar 1, 2021 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sometimes I feel like if it wasn't for drugs Florida might be OK


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 2, 2021)

Mar 1, 2021 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Nah everything on the east coast is fucked up the Midwest just takes the baggage
Mar 1, 2021 4:01 AM - kenenthk: The west coast just takes what drugs they can get
Mar 1, 2021 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol move to California they said
Mar 1, 2021 4:03 AM - kenenthk: You'll probably be out of a job if they approve marijuana under medicaid acts
Mar 1, 2021 4:04 AM - kenenthk: Radio check: we got another snoop emergency in icu
Mar 1, 2021 8:09 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088ZN47V8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_R6WQJVCYAG5WPA6NARDW this is actually a neat idea
Mar 1, 2021 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/y2yquZZx1U4
Mar 1, 2021 9:59 AM - Ericthegreat: Ken I doubt they'll ever do it, would be cool though.
Mar 1, 2021 10:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dn-d45bUAo 
Mar 1, 2021 10:14 AM - kenenthk: If they can tax off it I'm sure they'd be all for it
Mar 1, 2021 10:15 AM - kenenthk: Sad part is they know it's health benefits otherwise they wouldn't even bring it up
Mar 1, 2021 10:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: Lol sometimes I feel like if it wasn't for drugs Florida might be OK
Mar 1, 2021 10:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i doubt it, california has drugs and they seem to be doing fine
Mar 1, 2021 10:18 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Re0SSZJPBw 
Mar 1, 2021 10:19 AM - kenenthk: Yeah and their medicinal drugs are taxed to hell lol
Mar 1, 2021 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: Yep, I live there.
Mar 1, 2021 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: It's about 50%
Mar 1, 2021 10:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i heard the weed is cheap
Mar 1, 2021 10:23 AM - Ericthegreat: You don't gotta worry about where your shit came from so that's nice
Mar 1, 2021 10:24 AM - Ericthegreat: Nope, at least I don't think so, doubt I've ever spent under $50 due to tax
Mar 1, 2021 10:25 AM - Ericthegreat: And that's for about 0.5g cart
Mar 1, 2021 10:25 AM - Ericthegreat: Idk much about regular weed prices.
Mar 1, 2021 10:25 AM - kenenthk: That depends if it's like $40 for one blunt I don't know msrps on weed just from what I heard some are taxing the hell out of it
Mar 1, 2021 10:26 AM - Ericthegreat: Don't really smoke very often and I've only ever vapes/edible
Mar 1, 2021 10:26 AM - Ericthegreat: I think you can get cheap single blunts.
Mar 1, 2021 10:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.covasoftware.com/blog/california-cannabis-sales-tax
Mar 1, 2021 10:26 AM - Ericthegreat: Maybe $10 after tax but for cheapest they have.
Mar 1, 2021 10:27 AM - kenenthk: adult-use customers are paying anywhere between 28 and 40 percent tax on every purchase.
Mar 1, 2021 10:28 AM - Ericthegreat: I think my county ads an xtra 10% lol
Mar 1, 2021 10:28 AM - kenenthk: Do you live in california
Mar 1, 2021 10:29 AM - kenenthk: How reliable that source is who knows or if things have changed since it's published
Mar 1, 2021 10:30 AM - Ericthegreat: $6 0.7 gram pre roll
Mar 1, 2021 10:30 AM - Ericthegreat: So around $10-12 after tax lol
Mar 1, 2021 10:30 AM - Ericthegreat: And I was wrong I think a 0.5g cart cheapest is 28-30
Mar 1, 2021 10:31 AM - Ericthegreat: After tax
Mar 1, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Guess it can depend on quality wise if you're dumb enough to fall for jay-z high class weed
Mar 1, 2021 10:31 AM - Ericthegreat: Ken is a $10 blunt a lot?
Mar 1, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: I haven't smoked in like 10 years I'm no drug expert lol
Mar 1, 2021 10:31 AM - Ericthegreat: I've never bought from a dealer only ever bought from store because I felt it was cleaner lol
Mar 1, 2021 10:34 AM - kenenthk: I do know like 15 states legalized it for medicinal purpose only a matter of time
Mar 1, 2021 10:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Yea will be federally legal I feel under biden
Mar 1, 2021 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Let me pay $100 a month for insurance so I can get a $10 legal blunt out of it you scandalous ducks at the white house 
Mar 1, 2021 10:36 AM - kenenthk: I meant to say fuck but whatever
Mar 1, 2021 10:44 AM - Ericthegreat: Well ken in california insurance pretty cheap or free depending on what you make, even homeless get regular insurance here under medi-cal, we pretty much already have universal healthcare.
Mar 1, 2021 10:45 AM - kenenthk: Prices are universal I'm out of work and pay like $20 a month which is like the same I was paying with work
Mar 1, 2021 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Dental should just be combined imo otherwise it's like $30 a month and you still need to pay like $100 for a filling
Mar 1, 2021 10:49 AM - kenenthk: Nothing is ever free when it comes to cooperate there's always a deduction sonewhere
Mar 1, 2021 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: idk about carts
Mar 1, 2021 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom needs to get one of these https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8BX4TG7i58
Mar 1, 2021 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I shall request a review unit so I don't have to pay for it 
Mar 1, 2021 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now that my Comcrap bandwidth limit reset I can finally pirate all the VR things for my Quest ;O;
Mar 1, 2021 2:59 PM - Veho: >having bandwidth limits
Mar 1, 2021 3:00 PM - Veho: 'Murrica.
Mar 1, 2021 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know 
Mar 1, 2021 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it weren't for fucking Covid I'd have 1gbps fiber right now with no limits 
Mar 1, 2021 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Half-decent ISP started construction in my general area in January 2020, covid restrictions severely delayed their ETA of "November-December" for my neighborhood to "TBD" 
Mar 1, 2021 3:31 PM - SG854: Got the FPGA. Console's are accurate for the most part. But Arcade is hit and miss. Some arcade games are like originals, but donkey kong sounds are off.
Mar 1, 2021 3:32 PM - SG854: Mame is superior. You talking decades for mame vs 3 years of development for fpga.
Mar 1, 2021 3:33 PM - SG854: It'll get their one day but very early stages right now.
Mar 1, 2021 3:36 PM - SG854: 15 khz output is way superior to windows. It properly switches from interlaced to progressive without any hiccups unlike windows. And between 240p to 224p in the test suite, something windows doesn't do at all. Windows doesn't work well with 15 khz.
Mar 1, 2021 3:53 PM - SG854: It has simultaneous output too. So I have it hooked up to an OLED and a CRT. Image looks sharper and clearer on the CRT, and more contrasty more pleasing image. I need to mess with the contrast (which is actually the gamma controls, they f'd up the naming) on my OLED to match the CRT.
Mar 1, 2021 3:56 PM - SG854: Brightness=Black level, Contrast=Brightness, Gamma=Contrast. They got the naming all wrong.
Mar 1, 2021 7:16 PM - Veho: CRTbox.
Mar 1, 2021 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Temps been turning on like a crttv lately with all those 525 errors 
Mar 1, 2021 10:22 PM - kenenthk: My neighbor gave me a $25 gift card so I sent him two of these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B42NQC2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_Z2F3AGF88PAXCY4PWHXN


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 3, 2021)

Mar 2, 2021 4:30 AM - OldBoi: LoL
Mar 2, 2021 10:41 AM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/SpongeBob-SquarePants-Masterpiece-Collectible-Spongebob/dp/B07MNBDM4Z
Mar 2, 2021 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: also a FPGA that tries to do everything won't do anything accurately
Mar 2, 2021 11:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Jw7ugRf.mp4
Mar 2, 2021 12:00 PM - Veho: TRJ, the point of an FPGA is that you reprogram it for the specific use.
Mar 2, 2021 12:00 PM - Veho: So it does do it accurately.
Mar 2, 2021 12:01 PM - Veho: You don't get an FPGA to program it in one all-purpose general use circuit and then leave it like that forever.
Mar 2, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: OR, yu can get one giant FPGA array and sector it out and have it filter inputs to their respective processors and outputs.
Mar 2, 2021 1:04 PM - Veho: Or go full evolution/genetic algorithm and get a perfect solution in only 5000 years of comparing blurry videos 
Mar 2, 2021 1:04 PM - Veho: https://www.damninteresting.com/on-the-origin-of-circuits/
Mar 2, 2021 2:59 PM - OldBoi: [awaits the next OR] LoL
Mar 2, 2021 3:38 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 2, 2021 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Always do the opposite of what veho says
Mar 2, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: Have a nice day.
Mar 2, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: See he knows I never do
Mar 2, 2021 5:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/6X7OmGvgVXg
Mar 2, 2021 5:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcmag.com/news/auction-for-nvidia-rtx-3080-on-ebay-is-actually-for-a-hunk-of-ugly-plastic
Mar 2, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: So what's the deal with the GPU shortage, is it crypto mining or what?
Mar 2, 2021 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Scalpers and miners
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's multiple factors
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's a worldwide shortage of components due to covid
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's the issue with yield
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and there's mining
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but look at the 2060
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: no miners are buying that
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3060*
Mar 2, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: And scalpers aren't helping the cause
Mar 2, 2021 7:39 PM - OldBoi: Wanna buy some tickets? cheap man. [opens long coat]
Mar 2, 2021 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just bought a 65 inch 4K TV 
Mar 2, 2021 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 2, 2021 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't you just buy a TV the other day? Or month or whatever lol
Mar 2, 2021 8:35 PM - Flame: Psionic Roshambo you okay bro
Mar 2, 2021 8:35 PM - Flame: you dont seem it
Mar 2, 2021 8:46 PM - Flame: for real Psionic dont spend all your money on games, hookers and drugs.
Mar 2, 2021 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol but thats my life now
Mar 2, 2021 9:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The other TV was for my bedroom this one is for my living room
Mar 2, 2021 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost have the garbage out of my house just another 20 truck loads then I can do painting and carpet lol
Mar 2, 2021 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend is about ready to move in lol
Mar 2, 2021 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So no more hookers  lol
Mar 2, 2021 9:06 PM - Flame: games and drugs?
Mar 2, 2021 9:06 PM - Flame: YAY!
Mar 2, 2021 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol maybe games might get a PS5 eventually lol
Mar 2, 2021 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: TV was 520 bucks LD 65UHD69 lol with that model number how could I resist?
Mar 2, 2021 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LG even
Mar 2, 2021 9:13 PM - Flame: you are getting a PS5 eventually ?
Mar 2, 2021 9:13 PM - Flame: in the year 2024
Mar 2, 2021 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ha, imagine not having a PS5 already ;O;
Mar 2, 2021 9:16 PM - Flame: 
Mar 2, 2021 9:16 PM - Flame: a cry evry tim
Mar 2, 2021 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Imagine not having a 3080, too ;O;
Mar 2, 2021 9:17 PM - Flame: fuck 3080
Mar 2, 2021 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could sell my 3080 for like $2000 ;O;
Mar 2, 2021 9:19 PM - Flame: ordered a Vita
Mar 2, 2021 9:19 PM - Flame: with 3G!!!!
Mar 2, 2021 9:34 PM - OldBoi: I ordered a Pizza
Mar 2, 2021 9:34 PM - OldBoi: with all the toppings
Mar 2, 2021 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Meth and anchovies?
Mar 2, 2021 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anchovies and pineapple!!!
Mar 2, 2021 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Did you see that pic I sent psi
Mar 2, 2021 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Dr one?
Mar 2, 2021 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Never too early for a prostate exam!!!
Mar 2, 2021 10:00 PM - kenenthk: He's just letting you know what they do in their off time
Mar 2, 2021 10:13 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/0L_aHplYUjk
Mar 2, 2021 10:46 PM - Maq47: Well, I just applied for the Borknite Settlement, but $50? Not nearly enough to 'fix' the addiction that Fortnite gave me. I still habitually sell my stuff for 'quick money'. But I guess that's life, huh?
Mar 2, 2021 10:58 PM - kenenthk: You should go play fortnite
Mar 2, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/XDqS-T4XuDk
Mar 3, 2021 1:02 AM - SG854: Wtf ampere was supose to be the saving grace, great price and great performance then Turing. You can't get these cards, and Trump taxes in U.S. rose prices. I guess all that was a fantasy.
Mar 3, 2021 1:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Blame miners, scalpers, and covid. If none of those existed, it'd be all those things
Mar 3, 2021 1:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't really do anything about it but wait for shortages to ease up so production can go full swing, but that will take ages still
Mar 3, 2021 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't expect "stable" stock for pretty much anything that relies on small silicon (phones, GPUs, CPUs, new consoles) until like maybe late 2021 at best, more likely 2022
Mar 3, 2021 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Well Bidens saying there will be enough covid vaccines by may at least maybe things will get back to normal by next year but doubtful
Mar 3, 2021 1:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposedly even cars are getting the shit end of the stick because they can't get enough components for ECUs and other such controllers
Mar 3, 2021 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And if producing any of the above products actually happened in the US that would matter
Mar 3, 2021 1:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But none of it does, so it won't change a thing
Mar 3, 2021 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Well I maybe buying an oculus go for like $65 to mess around with
Mar 3, 2021 1:24 AM - kenenthk: At least I'll get to experience vr porn
Mar 3, 2021 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lDPRwLlpdTU
Mar 3, 2021 2:00 AM - aadz93: wen u blow thru a sack ov shrooms and u realize peanut butter makes u invisible


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 4, 2021)

Mar 3, 2021 4:15 AM - TomRannd: mood and a half
Mar 3, 2021 9:12 AM - Veho: Moood.
Mar 3, 2021 10:24 AM - AnotherMuggle: hello everyone. i am a regular site lingerer... never dropped into here before.
Mar 3, 2021 10:27 AM - AnotherMuggle: i'm gonna guess it's bed time where ever most of you are 
Mar 3, 2021 11:01 AM - DinohScene: hi!
Mar 3, 2021 11:01 AM - DinohScene: I seen you around on the forums
Mar 3, 2021 1:54 PM - AnotherMuggle: hi DihohScene, yea, i've been interested in DS flashcards recently.
Mar 3, 2021 1:54 PM - AnotherMuggle: *DinohScene
Mar 3, 2021 1:55 PM - AnotherMuggle: but i have a general interest in gaming, retro, computers, programming, hacking, and basically anything closely linked 
Mar 3, 2021 2:49 PM - DinohScene: only proper flashcard for the DS I know is Acekard
Mar 3, 2021 2:49 PM - DinohScene: unless you want to try your luck with a R4...
Mar 3, 2021 2:50 PM - DinohScene: other then that I'd say get a DSTwo if you're interested in certain DSTwo specific homebrew like a better SNES emulator etc
Mar 3, 2021 2:57 PM - SplAlex: hey does anyone know anything about 3ds ctgp7?
Mar 3, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Someone in the 3DS section likely does.
Mar 3, 2021 2:58 PM - SplAlex: lol
Mar 3, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/forums/3ds-hacks-translations-and-utilities.296/ <
Mar 3, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Shitbox isn't frequented by people who know those things
Mar 3, 2021 2:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's always better to post in the related section 100% of the time
Mar 3, 2021 3:02 PM - SplAlex: sry i just started here
Mar 3, 2021 3:07 PM - AnotherMuggle: DinohScene I have a few cards that I've picked up to explore.  DSTwo keeps getting mentioned so if I see one cheap and/or local I'll grab it.
Mar 3, 2021 3:09 PM - AnotherMuggle: My (controversial?) favourite so far is the ACE3DS+.
Mar 3, 2021 3:12 PM - aadz93: if you just want to run homebrew r4 clones work fine, acekard and the dstwo are higher end, it would be interesting to see if you can utilize the extra cpu and ram, in 3ds mode,
Mar 3, 2021 3:12 PM - aadz93: on the dstwo
Mar 3, 2021 3:22 PM - AnotherMuggle: tbh my main interest is experimenting with them, seeing what they can do and what one does better than another.  i think they are interesting devices.
Mar 3, 2021 3:23 PM - AnotherMuggle: i've been mostly picking them up cheap or pre-owned when they crop up and i have a selection of about 10 working flashcarts, some are doubles - such as DSTT clones that i have 3 of.
Mar 3, 2021 4:55 PM - DinohScene: DSTwo is a lovely card
Mar 3, 2021 4:55 PM - DinohScene: I've got 2 of them (one dead? one)
Mar 3, 2021 4:55 PM - DinohScene: Don't really use them these days anymore but a decade ago, amazing devices
Mar 3, 2021 4:56 PM - DinohScene: Acekard is what I got in me 3DS (again never use it) and serves fine for whatever DS related shit I got on there
Mar 3, 2021 4:56 PM - DinohScene: but hey, if you pick them up for cheap, start a collection
Mar 3, 2021 5:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MmetK6k.jpg
Mar 3, 2021 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Foot fetish porn is the easiest to get into
Mar 3, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 3, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Z8OJ96r.mp4
Mar 3, 2021 6:45 PM - AnotherMuggle: never quite understood why people might have a foot fetish.  each to their own but i just don't see it lol
Mar 3, 2021 7:01 PM - OldBoi: Darn, I only have a _____ fetish. Oh well...
Mar 3, 2021 7:11 PM - AnotherMuggle: hmm, 5 underscores, is this a clue?
Mar 3, 2021 7:27 PM - OldBoi: Si
Mar 3, 2021 7:32 PM - kenenthk: Penis is 5 letters
Mar 3, 2021 7:43 PM - OldBoi: Si
Mar 3, 2021 7:45 PM - OldBoi: And the winner is kenenthk
Mar 3, 2021 7:45 PM - OldBoi: cheater. LoL
Mar 3, 2021 7:52 PM - kenenthk: I have enough dicks up my ass thank you
Mar 3, 2021 9:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVVrNR4NHyA
Mar 3, 2021 9:57 PM - Gunstorm: Yo
Mar 3, 2021 11:22 PM - OldBoi: Steak in a toaster huh? I don't think so.
Mar 3, 2021 11:54 PM - DinohScene: Hi!
Mar 4, 2021 12:04 AM - OldBoi: hello
Mar 4, 2021 12:06 AM - DinohScene: Car broke, phone yes?
Mar 4, 2021 2:58 AM - kenenthk: I thought cars were phones these days
Mar 4, 2021 3:52 AM - kenenthk: https://people.com/food/mms-introduces-mint-ice-cream-sandwiches-just-in-time-for-st-patricks-day/


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 5, 2021)

Mar 4, 2021 8:34 AM - MichaelXD: You mods are a bunch of fucking dicks to ban me for asking a gaming question.
Mar 4, 2021 8:34 AM - MichaelXD: Fuck off!
Mar 4, 2021 8:47 AM - Chary: all toasters toast toast
Mar 4, 2021 8:57 AM - p1ngpong: mods are nazis
Mar 4, 2021 9:05 AM - IC_: Mods are literally gay
Mar 4, 2021 9:05 AM - DinohScene: ^ can confirm
Mar 4, 2021 10:07 AM - Veho: Oh man, MichaelXD was back? And I missed it?
Mar 4, 2021 10:07 AM - Veho: Awww.
Mar 4, 2021 10:07 AM - Veho: I wanted to ban him myself.
Mar 4, 2021 10:20 AM - Crazynoob458: cursed conversation
Mar 4, 2021 11:27 AM - Veho: Par for the course for the shitbox.
Mar 4, 2021 11:31 AM - DinohScene: I woke up just in time to check the drama  8^)
Mar 4, 2021 11:40 AM - Veho: Drama llama.
Mar 4, 2021 11:40 AM - Veho: I was out buying cheese at the time.
Mar 4, 2021 11:41 AM - Veho: Bought 4lbs of cheddar.
Mar 4, 2021 12:27 PM - DinohScene: noice
Mar 4, 2021 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: buy a whole cheese wheel
Mar 4, 2021 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're only like 20 kg
Mar 4, 2021 12:59 PM - Veho: I wouldn't store it properly and then it would go to waste.
Mar 4, 2021 1:00 PM - Veho: I'm fine with buying it on a weekly basis.
Mar 4, 2021 1:00 PM - Veho: Or in today's case, monthly.
Mar 4, 2021 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a vacuum sealer
Mar 4, 2021 1:53 PM - Veho: I've been thinking about that. For cured meats.
Mar 4, 2021 1:53 PM - Veho: And cheese I guess.
Mar 4, 2021 3:00 PM - SaulFabre: Does anybody of you have seen my new N64 Expansion Pak VC emulation on Wii thread? https://bit.ly/3uR0XhC
Mar 4, 2021 3:31 PM - OldBoi: shhh you guys. I'm trying to enjoy my COFFEE
Mar 4, 2021 3:40 PM - WeedZ: That would have been awesome like 10 years ago
Mar 4, 2021 6:18 PM - kenenthk: Isn't that true for anything today tho
Mar 4, 2021 7:07 PM - RidingOnWater: How do I submit details for a company page?
Mar 4, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: Wut.
Mar 4, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: What do you mean?
Mar 4, 2021 7:12 PM - RidingOnWater: Was hoping to provide some details to a company page that doesn't have any and was wondering how I would do that?
Mar 4, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: Which company?
Mar 4, 2021 7:15 PM - RidingOnWater: Sprung Studios
Mar 4, 2021 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That data doesn't come from the Temp, it comes from a third party which is where you can submit the info
Mar 4, 2021 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget the URL, but it should be somewhere on the game center
Mar 4, 2021 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://m.igdb.com/discover <
Mar 4, 2021 7:20 PM - RidingOnWater: Thanks Tom, I'll have a look now but if anyone finds the appropriate URL, please let me know it would be much appreciated!
Mar 4, 2021 7:22 PM - RidingOnWater: Cheers Tom!
Mar 4, 2021 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, I was wrong that the URL is on the page, that's odd
Mar 4, 2021 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll see if Costy/shaunj will add it lol
Mar 4, 2021 7:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B083VW9GPT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_6V9G006GE8H0S0AZZFXG Neat
Mar 4, 2021 8:14 PM - Veho: Neat, and only slightly carcinogenic.
Mar 4, 2021 8:43 PM - Maq47: Great news, everyone. I'm getting a Switch Lite sometime tomorrow! My account on my last one got permanently locked due to some BS (they cannot unlock it), so I lost over $1000 worth of games from 3DS, Wii U, and Switch. I am now starting from scratch. Wish me luck!
Mar 4, 2021 8:45 PM - Maq47: ken, that's actually a really good deal.
Mar 4, 2021 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I'm considering but I already have so many essential oils and they never seem to smell out the rooms like inscens cans
Mar 4, 2021 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Huh Amazon updated their app logo I like the old one vetter
Mar 4, 2021 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: permanently locked? you mean banned?
Mar 4, 2021 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: do you heat the oils? they work better then
Mar 4, 2021 10:09 PM - kenenthk: I just have the water based diffusers they do the job but don't smell out the entire room
Mar 4, 2021 10:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: well there's your problem, those suck
Mar 4, 2021 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: just get one you stick a candle in and it uses pure oil
Mar 4, 2021 10:23 PM - kenenthk: No usuk
Mar 4, 2021 10:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: the smell is strong
Mar 4, 2021 10:25 PM - kenenthk: I ate taco bell I'm sorry
Mar 4, 2021 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, so that's why you need incense
Mar 4, 2021 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i get it now
Mar 4, 2021 10:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know a match works just the same
Mar 4, 2021 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Scented matches should be a thing
Mar 4, 2021 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Off to go make a shitty gofundme video take everyone's donations and do nothing with the idea
Mar 4, 2021 11:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: go fund yourself
Mar 4, 2021 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Go funk yourself
Mar 4, 2021 11:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't handle the funk
Mar 4, 2021 11:19 PM - kenenthk: It's a small funk
Mar 4, 2021 11:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: urmoms a small funk
Mar 4, 2021 11:34 PM - kenenthk: The funk would need to be small for you to fit init
Mar 5, 2021 12:09 AM - Maq47: jdbye, no, not banned. Suspended. Cannot log in on PC, Switch, or 3DS. I get a 'This account has been suspended' error if I try.
Mar 5, 2021 12:10 AM - Maq47: I have called Nintendo over it 11 times, and gotten the same answer. I will never see my account again.
Mar 5, 2021 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: what did you do?
Mar 5, 2021 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Uploading nudes as profile pics can get you suspended
Mar 5, 2021 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What if they are nudes of animals?


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 6, 2021)

Mar 5, 2021 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also with that big flat tail how do beavers mate?
Mar 5, 2021 4:32 AM - kenenthk: Indians may ger upset
Mar 5, 2021 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 5, 2021 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So they are making Happy Gilmore 2 lol
Mar 5, 2021 5:43 AM - kenenthk: And a new beavis and butthead
Mar 5, 2021 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LwAKQUqechA
Mar 5, 2021 9:24 AM - Skelletonike: just spent 50€ on two amiibos.... This is depressing
Mar 5, 2021 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Why
Mar 5, 2021 10:04 AM - Skelletonike: why to what?
Mar 5, 2021 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.yahoo.com/amphtml/tiktok-blown-away-scary-photo-195231825.html
Mar 5, 2021 11:58 AM - Thatonevgplayer: Hi
Mar 5, 2021 11:58 AM - Thatonevgplayer: Do you guys have stride to vic save file?
Mar 5, 2021 11:58 AM - Thatonevgplayer: For Citra
Mar 5, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Good we can bring back biggie
Mar 5, 2021 1:09 PM - Veho: Remember that deep ddrwam AI image processor thing, that sprouted faces in random photos?
Mar 5, 2021 1:12 PM - Veho: They should cpmbine it wih this image animating app for some real brain fuckery.
Mar 5, 2021 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like your thinking
Mar 5, 2021 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does work pretty well with images that have already been ran through another AI
Mar 5, 2021 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Would also work well for those in virtual schools
Mar 5, 2021 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck just threw up
Mar 5, 2021 1:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/fda-greenlights-home-covid-19-testing-kits-from-quidel-eurofins
Mar 5, 2021 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: time for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs
Mar 5, 2021 5:07 PM - RidingOnWater: How often do game/company pages get updated from igdb.com?
Mar 5, 2021 5:51 PM - Flame: whats  igdb.com
Mar 5, 2021 5:51 PM - Flame: looks nice even tho i have no idea what this website is
Mar 5, 2021 5:54 PM - RidingOnWater: I was told to update info on igdb.com if I was hoping to update here? Is there another way to update a company page on gbatemp?
Mar 5, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC we don't pull data from it 24/7, it gets updated periodically
Mar 5, 2021 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also GG Flame not knowing how the site you moderate works ;O;O;
Mar 5, 2021 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tits. https://www.dropbox.com/s/j54r30k93za4z20/tits.jpg?dl=0
Mar 5, 2021 6:18 PM - Flame: whats this ban button on your account tom?
Mar 5, 2021 6:18 PM - Flame: ;O:
Mar 5, 2021 6:22 PM - RidingOnWater: Cheers for the info Tom!
Mar 5, 2021 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:18 PM - Flame: whats this ban button on your account tom? < Yo momma ;O;
Mar 5, 2021 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: *pushes the yo momma button 100 times*
Mar 5, 2021 8:05 PM - kenenthk: 12:18 PM - Flame: whats this ban button on your account tom? < I like you better now ;O
Mar 5, 2021 8:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/good-deals/2021/3/5/22315118/oculus-quest-refurbished-samsung-galaxy-s21-google-pixel-3-xl-deal-sale
Mar 5, 2021 9:06 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/J5MuP4L
Mar 5, 2021 9:06 PM - Veho: What if Zelda was a girl.
Mar 5, 2021 9:09 PM - AnotherMuggle: Veho my testicle suddenly feel... Heavy 
Mar 5, 2021 9:10 PM - kenenthk: That could be cancer related
Mar 5, 2021 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has Nigri shown her butthole yet?
Mar 5, 2021 9:31 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 5, 2021 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: /care
Mar 5, 2021 9:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 5, 2021 9:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho I'm going to attempt to buy one of those 42 Aya Neo's later tonight
Mar 5, 2021 10:04 PM - kenenthk: I hope it has the same faith as the ouya 
Mar 5, 2021 10:19 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/nq5V_pmVQ94
Mar 5, 2021 11:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So my girlfriend is amazing, that's my shout for now lol
Mar 6, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: They're only amazing if they're willing to wash the sheets when the deed is done as well
Mar 6, 2021 1:50 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/JOpd1Vbwy2o cyberpunk irl


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 7, 2021)

Mar 6, 2021 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I bet that car cant go over speed bumps...
Mar 6, 2021 6:37 AM - Veho: Cyberbump.
Mar 6, 2021 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol bump and grind
Mar 6, 2021 6:40 AM - Veho: 
Mar 6, 2021 6:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why is Veho Smiling? 
Mar 6, 2021 7:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not a smile
Mar 6, 2021 8:01 AM - kenenthk: His smile went away when you asked
Mar 6, 2021 2:11 PM - WeedZ: https://youtu.be/lDPRwLlpdTU
Mar 6, 2021 2:14 PM - Veho: That is the best thing ever.
Mar 6, 2021 2:14 PM - Veho: Someone needs to make a romhack with that.
Mar 6, 2021 2:16 PM - Veho: Or are they called "isohacks" when the original game came on a CD?
Mar 6, 2021 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goddamn, that's great 
Mar 6, 2021 2:22 PM - WeedZ: I could watch the whole series redubed like that
Mar 6, 2021 3:17 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: Hi everybody... Could someone help me to get the NCA files from a NSP file ...
Mar 6, 2021 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Check the Switch section, you'll find tutorials on how to do that there
Mar 6, 2021 3:39 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLhzysFuiLk
Mar 6, 2021 4:08 PM - Flame: @CRYSTALPLAY https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-easy-extract-game-files-from-nsp-xci.534724/
Mar 6, 2021 4:08 PM - Flame: this is what you need
Mar 6, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: I found some neat useless trinkets I want to buy but the shipping is killing me.
Mar 6, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/Worlds-Smallest-Magic-Gathering-Decks/dp/B08B3K3955/
Mar 6, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: $7 item, $50 shipping.
Mar 6, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: No, wait, $68. Even better.
Mar 6, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bnngvcR.png
Mar 6, 2021 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Is that the normal shipping rate for overseas stuff
Mar 6, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: No.
Mar 6, 2021 5:26 PM - Veho: Not sure what additional charges they tack on.
Mar 6, 2021 5:26 PM - Veho: But the whole thing shouldn't be more than $20.
Mar 6, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: So the rest is "handling" I guess.
Mar 6, 2021 5:27 PM - kenenthk: They probably profit off the shipping costs and just make it a low price to make it seem like oh such great deal
Mar 6, 2021 5:29 PM - Veho: Can you check how much the shipping would be inside the US?
Mar 6, 2021 5:30 PM - kenenthk: It just says prime on my link so it'd be free for me
Mar 6, 2021 5:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/n8aYDeB.mp4
Mar 6, 2021 5:31 PM - Veho: So they don't make money on shipping.
Mar 6, 2021 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Well I'm sure they do out of their yearly/monthly subscriptions for prime
Mar 6, 2021 5:41 PM - Veho: There's a few other toy stores with similar prices, and similar shipping. Lame.
Mar 6, 2021 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Tried fasttech?
Mar 6, 2021 5:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: huh weird that tiny MTG deck is only $15 shipping to here
Mar 6, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: From amazon.com?
Mar 6, 2021 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Mar 6, 2021 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: yours says import fees is that why its so high?
Mar 6, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine says "no import fees deposit"
Mar 6, 2021 6:00 PM - Veho: No, import fees are 30% at most.
Mar 6, 2021 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: strange, i wonder if amazon has discounted shipping rates to norway
Mar 6, 2021 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does usually seem to be pretty cheap for DHL express, though they don't always ship with DHL, just usually
Mar 6, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: They don't have all shipping methods available to all countries.
Mar 6, 2021 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: true but DHL is not normally cheap
Mar 6, 2021 6:03 PM - Veho: Hmm, Norway is not part of the EU, maybe that has something to do with it.
Mar 6, 2021 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: other sites it's like $50
Mar 6, 2021 6:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know how amazon does it so cheap
Mar 6, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/errZ8JZ.png
Mar 6, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: This is bullshit.
Mar 6, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: It would cost me less to send it to you and then pay you to send it to me.
Mar 6, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: Meh.
Mar 6, 2021 6:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably lol shipping out of norway is actually pretty cheap
Mar 6, 2021 6:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: not china cheap but it's muchc heaper to send something to US; than have something sent from US
Mar 6, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: China used to have state-subsidized shipping to boost their retail sales, nowadays they hide shipping costs in the item prices.
Mar 6, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: Sneaky.
Mar 6, 2021 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they still do it was just adjusted
Mar 6, 2021 6:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can still find $1-$2 items with free shipping or $0.50 shipping
Mar 6, 2021 6:23 PM - Veho: That's because it's a $0.5 item with the shipping cost hidden in the item price  
Mar 6, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: And my favourite trick, they sometimes list an item as "$30, free shipping", then they advertize a discount, the item is now $20... but the shipping is now $10"  
Mar 6, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: AliExpress is a lawless wasteland  
Mar 6, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: Other shops I browse regularly, Banggood, TomTop, Gearbest, Dealextreme.
Mar 6, 2021 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: no way you can get shipping for $0.5 lol
Mar 6, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: They all do it.
Mar 6, 2021 6:25 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: @Flame m
Mar 6, 2021 6:25 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: [WARN]: Failed to match key "encrypted_header_key", (value "5A3ED84FDEC0D82631F7E25D197BF5D01C9B7BFAF628183D71F64D73F150B9D2")
Mar 6, 2021 6:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i've seen that, it even varies depending on the country you're shipping from
Mar 6, 2021 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: pick china->$20 item, $50 shipping
Mar 6, 2021 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: pick russia->item is now $75 and shipping is free
Mar 6, 2021 6:26 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: Do u know how to fix it?
Mar 6, 2021 6:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: they do it because it shows up under a lower price in searches (shipping cost doesn't show on the search page)
Mar 6, 2021 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, $50 shipping, for some large items it gets expensive
Mar 6, 2021 6:28 PM - Veho: I know.
Mar 6, 2021 6:29 PM - Veho: I just want to buy a few people some gag trading cards  
Mar 6, 2021 6:29 PM - Veho: But nooooo, $60 shipping.
Mar 6, 2021 6:36 PM - Flame: ask in that thread which i linked @CRYSTALPLAY
Mar 6, 2021 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah not worth it
Mar 6, 2021 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: CRYSTALPLAY you need to remove all unneeded keys from the file
Mar 6, 2021 6:40 PM - Flame: listen to jdbye @CRYSTALPLAY
Mar 6, 2021 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Bv9qzrl.jpg
Mar 6, 2021 9:43 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AScbarWEUxE
Mar 6, 2021 10:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.vox.com/2021/3/6/22316958/third-stimulus-check-1400-how-much-who-gets-when-to-expect
Mar 6, 2021 11:56 PM - TheZander: Yo where the gbatempt comic been at
Mar 7, 2021 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Laughing at it's self
Mar 7, 2021 12:51 AM - TheZander: What's that suppose to mean
Mar 7, 2021 1:30 AM - kenenthk: That it's funny
Mar 7, 2021 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/r4CdG-M8UN8
Mar 7, 2021 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Coming 2 america wasn't bad
Mar 7, 2021 3:05 AM - TheZander: Ok
Mar 7, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:56 PM - TheZander: Yo where the gbatempt comic been at < Discontinued until further notice.
Mar 7, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:59 PM - kenenthk: Coming 2 america wasn't bad < I'm watching it right now weirdly lol
Mar 7, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's...
Mar 7, 2021 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not amazing
Mar 7, 2021 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can tell Eddie Murphy didn't write any of it lol
Mar 7, 2021 3:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just a quick cashgrab off a 30 year old movie
Mar 7, 2021 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cumming 2 America!!!
Mar 7, 2021 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Featuring Freddy Mercury
Mar 7, 2021 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Basically I did like james earl jones made an appearance at least
Mar 7, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: They should've added more america scenes but get they were trying to give it a different view


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 8, 2021)

Mar 7, 2021 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/cIErwK5o7Ss
Mar 7, 2021 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/0SjuRjkLoD4
Mar 7, 2021 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Fucking usps is working like biden right now
Mar 7, 2021 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Att even
Mar 7, 2021 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So I just ordered this https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08B6F1FV5?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Mar 7, 2021 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And some Xbox One Controllers.
Mar 7, 2021 8:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/58hztSd
Mar 7, 2021 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Go to bed
Mar 7, 2021 9:47 AM - Veho: no u
Mar 7, 2021 10:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would but I can't
Mar 7, 2021 10:25 AM - DinohScene: your wife is in there?
Mar 7, 2021 10:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nah she is in urn lol
Mar 7, 2021 10:32 AM - DinohScene: a fat kraut with piggy eyes?
Mar 7, 2021 10:46 AM - Fujimon8142: I want to use "Ask". But, GBAtemp says "You need a minimum of 5 posts to use Ask GBAtemp! Try engaging in discussions and come back later."  What is "post" ? Does he regard a chatting message as a "post" ? What must I do ? Please give me some advice. Help me!
Mar 7, 2021 10:47 AM - DinohScene: posting as in post on the forums
Mar 7, 2021 10:47 AM - DinohScene: participate in the discussion of current events/news
Mar 7, 2021 10:47 AM - DinohScene: help some people with problems you're familiar with in the forums
Mar 7, 2021 10:47 AM - DinohScene: be careful not to reply to to old of threads, necrobumping them rarely solves anything.
Mar 7, 2021 10:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9CiCo3jlNdk
Mar 7, 2021 10:54 AM - Fujimon8142: Thank you!
Mar 7, 2021 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Necromancer sounds a bit kinky
Mar 7, 2021 11:00 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PxKeRLR.png
Mar 7, 2021 11:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: you know what they say, give a skeleton a bone...
Mar 7, 2021 11:35 AM - Veho: And you feed it for a day?
Mar 7, 2021 1:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5WiMXd0.jpg
Mar 7, 2021 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I didn't nab one of the 42 Aya Neo's yesterday so...I decided to buy the GPD Win 3 instead ;O;
Mar 7, 2021 3:08 PM - Veho: 
Mar 7, 2021 3:08 PM - Veho: Life is hard.
Mar 7, 2021 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 7, 2021 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: could've waited for gpd win 4
Mar 7, 2021 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: or gpd win max 2
Mar 7, 2021 3:13 PM - Veho: The one that's not even in the works yet?
Mar 7, 2021 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could've waited for the GPD Win 5, or the GPD Win 6
Mar 7, 2021 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 7, 2021 3:14 PM - Veho: Should have waited for the GPD VR.
Mar 7, 2021 3:17 PM - DinohScene: GPD pocket <З
Mar 7, 2021 3:18 PM - Veho: It's very sleek.
Mar 7, 2021 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: for something equivalent or better, i mean
Mar 7, 2021 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: instead of buying last gen hardware
Mar 7, 2021 3:47 PM - Veho: Yeah but you see, the thing with the GPD Win 3, as opposed to, say, the GPD Win 4, is that the GPD Win 3 exists and can be bought, while the GPD Win 4... doesn't.
Mar 7, 2021 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Last gen hardware" wut? Tigerlake is like 5 months old or something
Mar 7, 2021 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: performance wise
Mar 7, 2021 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: and architecture wise
Mar 7, 2021 3:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: intel has been stuck 2 generations behind architecture wise for a while now
Mar 7, 2021 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not in their laptop CPUs lol. AMD only just caught up with their 5xxx mobile SoCs
Mar 7, 2021 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's even just in multi-core, single core Intel is still beating out AMD on mobile
Mar 7, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And GPU wise Xe is actually better than AMD's iGPU
Mar 7, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which 100% surprised me TBH
Mar 7, 2021 4:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ch2bj4c.jpg
Mar 7, 2021 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice! My full size "The C64" just shipped today instead of late April like it said lol
Mar 7, 2021 4:19 PM - Veho: Is that the one with a working keyboard?
Mar 7, 2021 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Mar 7, 2021 4:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: though you can mod the mini to have a working keyboard too
Mar 7, 2021 4:28 PM - Veho: By attaching a USB keyboard to it?
Mar 7, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: From what I knwo of the Mini, the "keyboard" on it is purely ornamental.
Mar 7, 2021 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People have gone and like cut up the keys and put little key switches in it to make it an actual keyboard
Mar 7, 2021 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's fucking dumb, because it's tiny as all shit and wouldn't be that great to use lol
Mar 7, 2021 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/IiYk0Qf.jpg < Basically that
Mar 7, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: I mean that's cute but the manufacturers should have done that in the first place.
Mar 7, 2021 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should've just done the full sized one only IMO ;O;
Mar 7, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: Should have done an XL version  ;O;
Mar 7, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: Three times the size of the original.
Mar 7, 2021 5:29 PM - Veho: Making mini versions of retro consoles is so last week.
Mar 7, 2021 5:29 PM - Veho: Big is the new small.
Mar 7, 2021 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Where's my IBM S/360 mini??
Mar 7, 2021 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need me a 60s mainframe!
Mar 7, 2021 5:33 PM - Veho: I want a HDD case that looks like a tiny tape drive: https://blog.nootch.net/img/Tape-drives-70s.jpg
Mar 7, 2021 5:33 PM - Veho: And the rolls spin when it's reading/writing.
Mar 7, 2021 5:33 PM - Veho: Or at random.
Mar 7, 2021 5:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That'd be fun lol
Mar 7, 2021 5:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could totally setup a HDD LED to a controller that would spin the rolls when it's being read/written to
Mar 7, 2021 5:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/4RNR9abs6_A
Mar 7, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: "Video unavailable This video is not available"
Mar 7, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: Why are you linking to pirated movies, ken?
Mar 7, 2021 5:58 PM - Veho: I am going to post a video now purely because it is an impressive feat of strength and flexibility, and no other reason whatsoever: https://i.imgur.com/2cUOq6V.mp4
Mar 7, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very impressive
Mar 7, 2021 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Yeah always knew youtube movies got their content from torrent sites
Mar 7, 2021 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey I know the song in that video, I fuck my wife to that sometimes ;O;
Mar 7, 2021 6:00 PM - kenenthk: You have a built in speaker in your penis?
Mar 7, 2021 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like a JBL Flip 
Mar 7, 2021 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Only able to get maximum settings from a BT connection? 
Mar 7, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: If you stick a vibrator up your butt during sex, your dick vibrates so it's a win for both parties  
Mar 7, 2021 6:04 PM - kenenthk: Modified shake weight
Mar 7, 2021 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 7, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: Clench that between your buttocks and twerk.
Mar 7, 2021 6:06 PM - Veho: It's called a "twerkout", all the cool kids are doing it.
Mar 7, 2021 6:07 PM - kenenthk: Fucking Miley always giving the younger generation a way to look even more like whores
Mar 7, 2021 6:10 PM - Veho: You mean blessed Miley  
Mar 7, 2021 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Mother Miley
Mar 7, 2021 7:07 PM - Veho: When I find myself in times of trouble, Mother Miley comes to me, speaking words of wisdom, I CAME IN LIKE A WREEECKING BAAAALLL
Mar 7, 2021 7:08 PM - kenenthk: And then I search top porn sites to see if she released a new sex tape
Mar 7, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: Did she ever release a sex tape, or were those just her music videos?
Mar 7, 2021 7:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: But that's fucking dumb, because it's tiny as all shit and wouldn't be that great to use lol <- cool af though
Mar 7, 2021 7:22 PM - kenenthk: She does live sex tapes every so often mostly at mtv music awards
Mar 8, 2021 1:35 AM - AsPika2219: Happy international woman day!
Mar 8, 2021 1:57 AM - kenenthk: That's why we were discussing miley
Mar 8, 2021 3:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 9, 2021)

Mar 8, 2021 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/LjcOEZB.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 4:42 AM - kenenthk: https://www.notebookcheck.net/The-AYA-NEO-smashes-crowdfunding-expectations-with-over-US-1-000-000-raised-in-under-24-hours.526822.0.html
Mar 8, 2021 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HLus644
Mar 8, 2021 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mABPR4r
Mar 8, 2021 5:53 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/RYN6-HTeIvA
Mar 8, 2021 6:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/m6h0B7m
Mar 8, 2021 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LBqwEMo
Mar 8, 2021 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3RmFZJW.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 12:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D3U7qMw.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 1:18 PM - 0xFFFFFFFF: sex
Mar 8, 2021 1:20 PM - DinohScene: I like sex
Mar 8, 2021 2:25 PM - OldBoi: Sex? What's that?
Mar 8, 2021 2:27 PM - Veho: Now that's a name I haven't heard in a long time.
Mar 8, 2021 2:58 PM - Veho: Say no to sex. Resist the vulgar temptations of the flesh, and remain pure.
Mar 8, 2021 2:58 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lmne5x5BjpQ
Mar 8, 2021 2:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: what if the flesh is pure
Mar 8, 2021 3:00 PM - Veho: Flesh is the vessel of sin. Flesh can never be pure. Renounce your flesh and save your soul.
Mar 8, 2021 3:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uEiPSGW.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 3:15 PM - OldBoi: Too late. I shall dwell in hell. Sorry, love the sexx thing
Mar 8, 2021 4:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1AppzuY.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 4:32 PM - xxteargodxx: Hey what’s up fellas, been a while since I’ve been on this site.
Mar 8, 2021 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: you sound like the skeleton inside me
Mar 8, 2021 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: he keeps trying to get out
Mar 8, 2021 4:40 PM - xxteargodxx: I’m eventually wanting to pick up probably a 2dsxl since it’s cheaper than a 3dsxl. Mainly for playing Pokémon and eventually trading them over to future Switch games. Would I be wanting homebrew/custom firmware or like a flash cart for playing roms?
Mar 8, 2021 4:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/O1OnXGs.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VEHugRh.jpg
Mar 8, 2021 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Is 30 still young
Mar 8, 2021 6:40 PM - kenenthk: 8:58 AM - Veho: Say no to sex. Resist the vulgar temptations of the flesh, and remain pure. < Just do Anal it won't fuck up your life as bad
Mar 8, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: 30 is fucking ancient.
Mar 8, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Well shit one more year and I'll be ancient
Mar 8, 2021 6:47 PM - Veho: Enjoy it while you can.
Mar 8, 2021 6:57 PM - kenenthk: Death sounds more enjoyable tbh
Mar 8, 2021 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Well that was fucking werid called a government number and hear I like women and it goes to hold music 
Mar 8, 2021 7:57 PM - OldBoi: Veho, I'm 63. what do you call me if not ancient. lol
Mar 8, 2021 7:58 PM - kenenthk: Walking dust
Mar 8, 2021 8:01 PM - Veho: Decrepid corpse kept alive through unnatural, unholy magics. A lich.
Mar 8, 2021 8:03 PM - kenenthk: It's ok tho psi is in the same category
Mar 8, 2021 8:25 PM - mthrnite: I hope I die before i get old... No NO NO WAIT NO!!
Mar 8, 2021 8:25 PM - mthrnite: *gurgling noises*
Mar 8, 2021 8:28 PM - mthrnite: oooooh, hell is NIIIICE!
Mar 8, 2021 8:32 PM - Veho: What is Imhotep over there going on about?  
Mar 8, 2021 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Paradise?
Mar 8, 2021 8:40 PM - Veho: I'm just bitter about my early onset erectile dysfunction.
Mar 8, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Try the entire bottle
Mar 8, 2021 8:43 PM - kenenthk: You could be walking around a hospital with a major boner impressing nurses
Mar 8, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: It wouldn't be major though.
Mar 8, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: 
Mar 8, 2021 8:56 PM - kenenthk: Happens to the best of us
Mar 8, 2021 8:56 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eVZkqiq7Bn8
Mar 8, 2021 9:04 PM - SG854: Ouch this hurts very much https://youtu.be/9bAJ54pxpvY
Mar 8, 2021 10:34 PM - OldBoi: LoL guys
Mar 8, 2021 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr! 
Mar 8, 2021 11:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Mar 8, 2021 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08SW8DQT1/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_Y5NJTXSQ4EJ20BWHNWXW just ordered this 40 bucks it sounds like a good pos box for the pos living room tv
Mar 9, 2021 12:43 AM - OldBoi: Looked good. [thumbs up]
Mar 9, 2021 3:12 AM - Ericthegreat: Ken why that over something like a chromecast with google tv or a fire stick?
Mar 9, 2021 3:23 AM - kenenthk: $40 and I have a chromecast just don't always like using my phone plus it's open no locked down play store or anything


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 10, 2021)

Mar 9, 2021 10:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/seagate-barracuda-st4000dm004-4tb/p/N82E16822179299?item=N82E16822179299&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL030921&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL030921-_-EMC-030921-Index-_-DesktopInternalHardDrives-_-22179299-S1A1C&ignorebbr=1 tempting
Mar 9, 2021 11:14 AM - DinohScene: buy me two those pls <З
Mar 9, 2021 11:18 AM - kenenthk: Okay just paypal me $200
Mar 9, 2021 11:20 AM - DinohScene: why not gift it to me
Mar 9, 2021 11:24 AM - kenenthk: I mean you could just threaten me with a ban until I do
Mar 9, 2021 11:31 AM - Veho: I can threaten you with a ban too, now what?
Mar 9, 2021 11:31 AM - Veho: Dinoh, lay off ken's ass, he's broke.
Mar 9, 2021 11:32 AM - kenenthk: Well maybe I like him on my ass
Mar 9, 2021 11:34 AM - kenenthk: I warn you though it's been places
Mar 9, 2021 11:36 AM - Veho: Yeah there's quite a lot of mileage on ken's ass.
Mar 9, 2021 11:37 AM - kenenthk: It was low in mileage until you got ahold of it 
Mar 9, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Hence you drove my ass insane
Mar 9, 2021 11:39 AM - kenenthk: Actually that's a lie I was pretty normal until I worked retail
Mar 9, 2021 11:40 AM - DinohScene: pff. amateurs
Mar 9, 2021 11:50 AM - Veho: I'm making beef and chicken stock.
Mar 9, 2021 11:50 AM - Veho: The whole apartment smells amazing.
Mar 9, 2021 11:50 AM - Veho: Now it needs to reduce for around 5 hours or so to get really THICC
Mar 9, 2021 11:53 AM - kenenthk: But does the apartment taste like beef and chicken
Mar 9, 2021 11:53 AM - kenenthk: Also giggity
Mar 9, 2021 11:59 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/3/8/22319868/taco-bell-nfts-gif-tacos-sell
Mar 9, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: Oh good, blockchains to follow the movement of fucking animated gifs.
Mar 9, 2021 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Nothing like setting up a bit to buy the latest gifs
Mar 9, 2021 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Bot*
Mar 9, 2021 1:30 PM - Flame: why buy gifs?
Mar 9, 2021 1:30 PM - Flame: download them
Mar 9, 2021 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it comes with a certificate of authenticiy and ownership
Mar 9, 2021 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Yeah just upload an image preview and disable prntscr and you're golden
Mar 9, 2021 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Some people actually do make a living just over reselling stock images you'd be surprised over some of the costs but more of just a way to play the copyright game
Mar 9, 2021 2:25 PM - Veho: Yeah fuck those guys.
Mar 9, 2021 2:27 PM - Veho: Once upon a time stock photo resellers were a useful service and allowed photographers to earn a buck or two selling their random snaps but nowadays stock photo sites straight up steal photographs and sell them.
Mar 9, 2021 2:28 PM - kenenthk: I mean fuck if I could make a thousand off an image bet your ass idybe copyrighting that shit
Mar 9, 2021 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Taking bids of leaked nude photos of veho starting price $1 
Mar 9, 2021 2:30 PM - Veho: Give me money or I will show you my nudes.
Mar 9, 2021 2:30 PM - Veho: STARE AT MY PASTY ASS
Mar 9, 2021 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Uh nevermind here's a blank check
Mar 9, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: I could really go for a big steak omlete from ihop
Mar 9, 2021 3:38 PM - OldBoi: I bid 1.01
Mar 9, 2021 4:08 PM - OldBoi: iHop is closed till 9 am. It's o8:08 amnly
Mar 9, 2021 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Most ihops are 24/7
Mar 9, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: That's silly. Nobody can hop 24/7. Except uremum on a dick.
Mar 9, 2021 5:08 PM - OldBoi: not in my area. especially with the covid thing. 9am-3pm
Mar 9, 2021 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: gamerz mum can
Mar 9, 2021 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum is his right hand
Mar 9, 2021 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, my full sized "The C64" showed up, and it's certainly a thing
Mar 9, 2021 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the joystick that came with it, really nice clicky microswitches which is cool
Mar 9, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: Just don't play it around other people.
Mar 9, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: I remember my Atari joysticks.
Mar 9, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: CLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKA
Mar 9, 2021 9:48 PM - Veho: Looks like Nobodyimportant4U got banana'd.
Mar 9, 2021 9:55 PM - shaunj66: Indeed
Mar 9, 2021 9:56 PM - Flame: happy days
Mar 9, 2021 9:56 PM - Veho: And nothing of value was lost.
Mar 9, 2021 9:57 PM - Flame: NothingImportant4Us lost
Mar 9, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: His username was apt, I give him that.
Mar 9, 2021 10:02 PM - Chary: F
Mar 9, 2021 10:08 PM - Veho: FFFFFFFuck that guy.
Mar 9, 2021 10:12 PM - Megadriver94: What did Nobodyimportant4U do to get banned from this site?
Mar 9, 2021 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:29 PM - Veho: CLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKACLICKA < Oh so very CLICKACLICKACLICKA
Mar 9, 2021 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's so satisfying
Mar 9, 2021 10:48 PM - Flame: can it run crysis tho?
Mar 9, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: 1bit crysis
Mar 9, 2021 11:41 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0TBcCMkZab0
Mar 10, 2021 12:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, stop rolling dices in chat 
Mar 10, 2021 12:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: !roll d20
Mar 10, 2021 12:56 AM - kenenthk: roll dese nuts
Mar 10, 2021 1:32 AM - OldBoi: Snake eyes. you lose
Mar 10, 2021 2:10 AM - kenenthk: New electric shaver works pretty well not bad for $20
Mar 10, 2021 2:11 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086WX3M4V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_E4MXHBSHW5Q63BVSNA5N?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Mar 10, 2021 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Not a huge fan of the 3 blades tho


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 11, 2021)

Mar 10, 2021 9:00 AM - Veho: Why?
Mar 10, 2021 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Cuz
Mar 10, 2021 10:10 AM - Veho: K
Mar 10, 2021 10:22 AM - DinohScene: 5 bladed masterrace
Mar 10, 2021 10:37 AM - kenenthk: For effective trims use machete
Mar 10, 2021 11:33 AM - Veho: Reject the rotating blade bullshit, embrace the vibrating trimmer master race.
Mar 10, 2021 11:33 AM - Veho: https://images.philips.com/is/image/PhilipsConsumer/QP2520_20-IMS-hr_HR?$jpglarge$&wid=960
Mar 10, 2021 11:43 AM - kenenthk: You and your vibrators veho
Mar 10, 2021 11:47 AM - Veho: They enhance any experience.
Mar 10, 2021 11:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YMJlxj8
Mar 10, 2021 12:10 PM - kenenthk: That is not a spider the spider tailed horned viper
Mar 10, 2021 12:10 PM - Veho: That's the fucking SPAWN OF SATAN
Mar 10, 2021 12:10 PM - Veho: that's what it is.
Mar 10, 2021 12:11 PM - kenenthk: No that's my ex
Mar 10, 2021 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Only Satan would point out your flaws at the lowest point in your life
Mar 10, 2021 12:12 PM - kenenthk: The internet is also a spawn of Satan
Mar 10, 2021 12:29 PM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt12537774/
Mar 10, 2021 12:39 PM - Veho: OMG such socialist hellhole.
Mar 10, 2021 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Don't forget the bycicle the most evil of all
Mar 10, 2021 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Fucking dmv "all circuits are busy" when they opened 30 minutes ago
Mar 10, 2021 3:04 PM - Veho: What do you need from the DMV?
Mar 10, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: DL cracked on me
Mar 10, 2021 3:42 PM - OldBoi: lol
Mar 10, 2021 4:42 PM - Veho: That's why my driver's license is paper  ;O;
Mar 10, 2021 4:45 PM - MajinCubyan: https://youtu.be/ffo526B08ZQ
Mar 10, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: y tho  
Mar 10, 2021 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Yeah veho but there's this new invention called laminations that make paper last longer
Mar 10, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: Yeah, and laminator foil is pliant and doesn't crack. Did yours come unglued or what?
Mar 10, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/g1p4pqO
Mar 10, 2021 5:02 PM - Veho: Oh look, NFT abuse already.
Mar 10, 2021 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Nah top edge just snapped the corner off from my fat ass and a cop thought I was giving him a expired one over it
Mar 10, 2021 5:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eV4J8oE.mp4
Mar 10, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WFD9vKY.jpg
Mar 10, 2021 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't look like gamerzmum
Mar 11, 2021 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: .
Mar 11, 2021 3:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 12, 2021)

Mar 11, 2021 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So my girlfriend is amazing 
Mar 11, 2021 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Go to the post office psi 
Mar 11, 2021 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No busy screwing around lol
Mar 11, 2021 5:17 AM - Chickensalad: Is there a guide for switching from sxos to atmosphere on a launch switch?  Before I post a thread D:
Mar 11, 2021 5:57 AM - kenenthk: I hate you 
Mar 11, 2021 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Well this android box is already showing announce has 5ghz wifi but won't connect to 5 
Mar 11, 2021 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Annoyance*
Mar 11, 2021 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Huh didn't realize yesterday was Mar10 day
Mar 11, 2021 8:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: Guess what Shoutbox
Mar 11, 2021 8:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: Boyshorts
Mar 11, 2021 8:27 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like an expert opinion
Mar 11, 2021 10:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08DK2FB7G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_SJ4KJ69B2V3GR8WGTFJR Not a bad deal
Mar 11, 2021 12:22 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: Hi everybody
Mar 11, 2021 12:22 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: How can I get backups of Nintendo Switch digital games?  I want to store and copy them on any console and just by authenticating the account to be able to play the game.
Mar 11, 2021 12:23 PM - CRYSTALPLAY: Is it possible? Cause I been trying and i received error from the game file...
Mar 11, 2021 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Asking for backups of any games on temp is against the rules along with warez
Mar 11, 2021 2:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's not asking for backups, he's asking how he can backup his games
Mar 11, 2021 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But what he wants isn't possible, since official games are signed with a console key so you can't just transfer them to a new Switch even if you have your account authenticated
Mar 11, 2021 2:11 PM - kenenthk: Oh I wonder if you can still dump them with cfw and back them up that way
Mar 11, 2021 2:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, but you can't then restore them on another Switch without it also having CFW
Mar 11, 2021 2:12 PM - kenenthk: I haven't been looking into any cfw so I'm not sure how easy it is to run cfw these days
Mar 11, 2021 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since at that point you just removed the encryption lol
Mar 11, 2021 2:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On old unpatched Switch's it's easy peasy
Mar 11, 2021 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have to short a couple pins on the right joycon rail and then you can inject code to load CFW
Mar 11, 2021 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't be fixed on old Switch's, since the "exploit" is triggered by hardware
Mar 11, 2021 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they fixed it with newer Switch's so you need a modchip for those
Mar 11, 2021 2:14 PM - kenenthk: So if I bought a switch light or something today probably couldn't run any cfw
Mar 11, 2021 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You'd need a modchip, yeah
Mar 11, 2021 2:16 PM - kenenthk: What are those going for price wise
Mar 11, 2021 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't think there are a lot of people selling the modchip for the Switch Lite these days 
Mar 11, 2021 2:16 PM - kenenthk: I wonder why 
Mar 11, 2021 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the team that made them got arrested lol
Mar 11, 2021 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think a few places still sold them, but I expect they're probably mostly gone at this point
Mar 11, 2021 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But finding unpatched Switch's is pretty easy, you can literally just search "Unpatched Switch" on ebay and get a bunch
Mar 11, 2021 2:18 PM - kenenthk: You bought a modchip? To the electric chair with you!
Mar 11, 2021 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably have to pay out the ass for it though
Mar 11, 2021 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Yeah and given their top sellers are mario and pokemon probably just have as much fun with a 3ds if you don't really care about having everything new
Mar 11, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Or tv input and shit
Mar 11, 2021 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Well my dumbass ordered corn beef and cabbage ingredients for st.pattys day without realizing it was still 6 days away wonder if I just throw the cabbage in the freezer until then
Mar 11, 2021 2:22 PM - kenenthk: If I can anyway
Mar 11, 2021 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Well google says it can last 2 months in the fridge at least
Mar 11, 2021 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: freezing raw cabbage will ruin it
Mar 11, 2021 4:26 PM - OldBoi: [takes cabbage out of the freezer]
Mar 11, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Apparently you can blanch cabbage and freeze them that way
Mar 11, 2021 5:27 PM - OldBoi: [blanches cabbage, then puts it back in the freezer]
Mar 11, 2021 5:35 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/03/11/us/derek-chauvin-george-floyd-charges/index.html
Mar 11, 2021 5:42 PM - OldBoi: Good that they are doing that. the mf
Mar 11, 2021 5:48 PM - DaVince: The title is wrong; "Color-Changing" should be "Ripened".
Mar 11, 2021 6:38 PM - Megadriver94: >CNN
Mar 11, 2021 6:38 PM - Megadriver94: Yeah, about as trustworthy as Fox News.
Mar 11, 2021 6:39 PM - Megadriver94: What CNN and MSNBC like to leave out is that George Floyd was a drug junkie with counterfeiting convictions under his belt.
Mar 11, 2021 6:58 PM - KeeperCP1: hi
Mar 11, 2021 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Despite that no officer should kill a man with forceful restraint not matter the charge if a man says he can't breath let him live but that's me I believe no person should be killed unless they give physical harm to others
Mar 11, 2021 7:11 PM - KeeperCP1: Hi
Mar 11, 2021 7:12 PM - KeeperCP1: I was telling myself why Rhythm Heaven Advance (Rhythm Tengoku's possible name in english) is only in japan?!?
Mar 11, 2021 9:53 PM - mthrnite: hey baby hows it goin
Mar 11, 2021 9:53 PM - mthrnite: this   beat   is  non   stop
Mar 11, 2021 10:14 PM - aadz93: SHOUTIN N DA BOX
Mar 11, 2021 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck had important paperwork for management office and think I tossed it with junk mail
Mar 11, 2021 11:47 PM - DinohScene: OMG it's mthr!
Mar 12, 2021 12:00 AM - mthrnite: sup D
Mar 12, 2021 12:00 AM - mthrnite: aliens have landed i got proof
Mar 12, 2021 12:00 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoclTVcjkXE
Mar 12, 2021 12:01 AM - mthrnite: no human would buy winrar
Mar 12, 2021 12:34 AM - kenenthk: Human would buy wiener
Mar 12, 2021 12:56 AM - FoxFable: little nightmare
Mar 12, 2021 12:56 AM - FoxFable: pov: when the nightmare is little :o
Mar 12, 2021 2:27 AM - FoxFable: damn little nightmares is underrated on this site
Mar 12, 2021 2:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: you would if it made you money
Mar 12, 2021 2:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: like it does LGR


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 13, 2021)

Mar 12, 2021 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh so busy but so happy right now.
Mar 12, 2021 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend is literally like 1 in a billion and I love her, my house is getting in order day by day my job is going well and other than some legal issues that will go away soon I am feeling awesome!
Mar 12, 2021 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh my Raspberry Pi 4 thing came in the mail it was super easy to put together.
Mar 12, 2021 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That seems like it will be fun if I can get this image to burn to the SD card.... Failed 2 times so far... Trying to put 400GB on a 512GB card.
Mar 12, 2021 6:02 AM - kenenthk: https://patch.com/massachusetts/framingham/framingham-cannabis-ice-cream-business-gets-final-ok?utm_content=massachusetts&utm_campaign=blasts&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social
Mar 12, 2021 6:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you eat it and get the munchies then you eat more and get the munchies and you eat more and get the munchies.....
Mar 12, 2021 6:56 AM - kenenthk: That's life
Mar 12, 2021 6:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074V17CMZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_4J309J7PZ9PEVM4DAJT1
Mar 12, 2021 9:50 AM - Veho: Wow. What's the next step, a giant dick jizzing smoke?
Mar 12, 2021 9:52 AM - Veho: A complete bukkake party rendered in exquisite detail, with dicks spewing incense?
Mar 12, 2021 10:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 12, 2021 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want one with a man with a giant dick, and tbe womans ass is smoking....
Mar 12, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: That's half of America veho mostly the east side
Mar 12, 2021 10:32 AM - kenenthk: This guineas stout ain't bad planning on making corned beef with it
Mar 12, 2021 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Guinness
Mar 12, 2021 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: *Gayness
Mar 12, 2021 10:33 AM - kenenthk: We welcome gayness on temp infact it's empowering
Mar 12, 2021 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Whores are also welcomed
Mar 12, 2021 10:34 AM - kenenthk: But gamerzmum needed her own board just fit a single photo
Mar 12, 2021 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 12, 2021 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HDR 8K and still some of her features where still blocky?
Mar 12, 2021 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 33.2 Million pixels is not enough 
Mar 12, 2021 11:34 AM - Flame: Psionic buyed any new consoles?
Mar 12, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MQPOoljkgsw
Mar 12, 2021 11:39 AM - kenenthk: Oh heavens no 140p is my limit on her
Mar 12, 2021 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame yes sort of I got a Pi 4 8GB model lol
Mar 12, 2021 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of those kits where it comes with everything
Mar 12, 2021 11:48 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HGNKZ61/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_RTER0BD5PYFHMZJ6KCAZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 tempting
Mar 12, 2021 12:14 PM - Flame: Psionic is the retropie good on it?
Mar 12, 2021 12:15 PM - Flame: now you can play nes games
Mar 12, 2021 1:43 PM - ihaveawindows: guys, go to bed, it's like 8:43 PM
Mar 12, 2021 1:50 PM - kenenthk: And in some worlds it's like 8am
Mar 12, 2021 2:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pimax.com/products/vision-8k-plus?ref=202mymLwCzN4C
Mar 12, 2021 4:51 PM - Veho: Expensive.
Mar 12, 2021 7:25 PM - SG854: 1000hz displays is the holy grail for emulating CRT via rolling scan bfi. It's also better for modern games blur less motion without bfi.
Mar 12, 2021 7:25 PM - SG854: https://github.com/libretro/RetroArch/issues/10757
Mar 12, 2021 7:26 PM - SG854: HDR will also help compensate low brightness from crt emulating bfi. The moment that day comes I will get rid of all my crts.
Mar 12, 2021 7:28 PM - SG854: Current LCD's have excellent motion clarity even better then crt. But that Tech is mostly in VR headsets.
Mar 12, 2021 7:29 PM - SG854: I wish they put the same effort in blur less bfi without coronas or artifacts in current computer monitors.
Mar 12, 2021 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: it may be harder with larger screens
Mar 12, 2021 7:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: signals have to travel over a longer distance and such
Mar 12, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rl9eVqv.jpg
Mar 12, 2021 8:01 PM - kenenthk: Buzz light-year space traveling cadet
Mar 12, 2021 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.litter-robot.com/litter-robot-iii-open-air-with-connect.html wifi in a fucking litter box why not
Mar 12, 2021 8:53 PM - Flame: im thinking if i need Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2 or 3 now
Mar 12, 2021 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't remember if I ever bought THPS 2/3 for the PS1 or not lol
Mar 12, 2021 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too lazy to go downstairs and check my PS1 box ;O;
Mar 12, 2021 10:16 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/l04eLrr6xsA
Mar 12, 2021 11:18 PM - Maq47: Just got an extremely real-looking email from 'Paypal' (note that 'Pal' isn't capitalized here; this is the ONLY thing that tripped a red flag for me). After extensively studying the email, I found a CSS binary encoded in base64 embedded at the end of the email that 'tricks' your browser into making a generic notification appear in your Notifications inbox if you log into PayPal (continued)
Mar 12, 2021 11:19 PM - Maq47: during the same browser session as viewing the email. It is purely genius, and I almost fell for it.
Mar 12, 2021 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: the sender address wasn't a dead giveaway?
Mar 12, 2021 11:21 PM - Maq47: Nope.
Mar 12, 2021 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: also that makes no sense, CSS is a text format
Mar 12, 2021 11:22 PM - Maq47: It sounded like it was actually sent from PayPal by the name of the sender.
Mar 12, 2021 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: I said address, not name
Mar 12, 2021 11:22 PM - Maq47: Oops. I meant javascript. lol
Mar 12, 2021 11:24 PM - Maq47: There are several references to 'empty' javascript script tags throughout the email, only containing '&nbsp' as well.
Mar 12, 2021 11:25 PM - Maq47: The CSS binary is stored in the PayPal blob storage without any warning. I had to forward the email to my Yahoo! account to view the base64 source, and after plugging it into a base64 decoder, I found a garbled mess at the end, which when viewed in hexadecimal had a really odd pattern, like binary data.
Mar 12, 2021 11:26 PM - Maq47: As in, code.
Mar 12, 2021 11:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: Javascript shouldn't be allowed to execute in an email...
Mar 12, 2021 11:26 PM - Maq47: It doesn't.
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: binary data is not code
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: I don't think you know what you're talking about
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - Maq47: It merely gives a binary command to the browser to store it in a specific blob file for a specific website.
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah, might be a new exploit
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: make sure your browser is up to date
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - Maq47: When the site is visited, the site loads the binary.
Mar 12, 2021 11:27 PM - Maq47: Via the browser.
Mar 12, 2021 11:28 PM - Maq47: It's extremely well-crafted if you ask me.
Mar 12, 2021 11:28 PM - Maq47: Some hackers astound me.
Mar 12, 2021 11:29 PM - Maq47: Yeah, sounds like a new exploit to me, too.
Mar 12, 2021 11:30 PM - Maq47: Sadly, I cannot update Chrome. I'm using v87.0.1-something because newer versions break completely when my xinput controller is plugged in.
Mar 12, 2021 11:31 PM - Maq47: They stall until I unplug the controller. It has something to do with a bug in the new HTML5 Gamepad API, which affects so few devices that they refuse to fix it.
Mar 12, 2021 11:32 PM - Maq47: Actually, they refuse to acknowledge its existence even. There are only a handful of posts around the web regarding the bug, mostly by users of 3rd party Xinput PC controllers.
Mar 12, 2021 11:35 PM - Maq47: Also, not all binary data is code, correct, but all code IS binary data.
Mar 12, 2021 11:36 PM - Maq47: Unless you're talking about bar codes like QR codes, which is binary data converted into an image.
Mar 12, 2021 11:37 PM - Maq47: Technically I could have worded that better. They're binary data EXPRESSED as an image.
Mar 13, 2021 1:22 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/hmcAqAbIvKM
Mar 13, 2021 1:42 AM - kenenthk: Woot stimulus check is pending
Mar 13, 2021 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Code is ascii, not binary
Mar 13, 2021 1:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: Wrong again
Mar 13, 2021 2:08 AM - kenenthk: Nerds
Mar 13, 2021 2:10 AM - Maq47: jdbye, every ASCII character can be represented as a hexadecimal number, you know that, right? BAM! Binary.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 14, 2021)

Mar 13, 2021 4:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes, if you want to be a smartass, but when we are talking about file formats, there are 2 kinds, plaintext and binary
Mar 13, 2021 4:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are 10 kinds*
Mar 13, 2021 4:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And 10 kinds of people who can read binary  lol
Mar 13, 2021 6:40 AM - kenenthk: You don't really need to know how to read it anymore they have generators that will translate it
Mar 13, 2021 6:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 13, 2021 6:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .
Mar 13, 2021 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Dead
Mar 13, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: https://www.mjvibe.com/rumours-about-a-new-michael-jackson-album/ seems legit
Mar 13, 2021 3:08 PM - Veho: So someone compiled a list of songs that were registered in the last 10 years or so. Cool beans.
Mar 13, 2021 3:11 PM - kenenthk: I'm pretty sure that an album would've dropped by now anyway but who knows how much stuff is actually tucked away
Mar 13, 2021 3:13 PM - Veho: The perfect time for a new album would have been immediately after his death, ghoulish as that would have been. Now they have to wait for all the pedo jokes to die down before a new wave of Jacko nostalgia rolls in and they can release it then.
Mar 13, 2021 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I remember my little bro was fucking devastated when he died, he was a big fan and his godfather had bought tickets for the one concert thing in London like maybe a month or so before
Mar 13, 2021 3:22 PM - kenenthk: This is it I'm pretty sure what it was called
Mar 13, 2021 3:23 PM - kenenthk: Theirs actually a decent movie about his death on youtube protraid by his body double and his security guards worth a watch
Mar 13, 2021 3:24 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/dd6LeaZMEIE this one
Mar 13, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EwKQW_fXIAQHj9K.jpg
Mar 13, 2021 6:55 PM - kenenthk: How long before that ends up as the most harmful thing in the world
Mar 13, 2021 6:57 PM - kenenthk: Well just ordered an oculus go for 60 bucks
Mar 13, 2021 7:02 PM - Veho: Good luck.
Mar 13, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-39802317
Mar 13, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: Fucking pussies, that's no reason to recall it.
Mar 13, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: I hope they auctioned it off.
Mar 13, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: It would make them too mean Canada ain't about that
Mar 13, 2021 7:15 PM - kenenthk: Takes a high alcohol level for a Canadian not to apologize
Mar 13, 2021 7:17 PM - Veho: Takes a high alcohol level for the spirit to not freeze at room temperature in Canada.
Mar 13, 2021 7:17 PM - Veho: So cold up there straight vodka turns into popsicles.
Mar 13, 2021 7:18 PM - Veho: There's a beverage that's originally 80% ABV. Stroh Rum.
Mar 13, 2021 7:34 PM - kenenthk: 14% is enough for me now days
Mar 13, 2021 7:35 PM - kenenthk: I am curious about how my guiness corned beef is go never cooked with it before
Mar 13, 2021 7:36 PM - Veho: Let us know how it goes.
Mar 13, 2021 7:51 PM - OldBoi: [puts on splash suit]
Mar 13, 2021 8:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, I'm surprised this budget HP laptop thing I won on shopgoodwill was actually brand new lol
Mar 13, 2021 8:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hjmgYDW.mp4
Mar 13, 2021 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shoving 16GB of RAM with a 2c/4t i3 definitely isn't overkill 
Mar 13, 2021 9:26 PM - Veho: https://www.fastcompany.com/90287323/people-are-falling-off-buildings-in-search-of-the-perfect-instagram-shot
Mar 13, 2021 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Let's give the public access to roof tops of tall sky scraper's what could possibly go wrong
Mar 13, 2021 9:29 PM - Veho: Natural selection.
Mar 13, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: For an easy way out please be sure to visit the door in the right on the 102nd floor
Mar 13, 2021 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Framed pics starting at an extra charge of 9.99
Mar 13, 2021 9:35 PM - Veho: Cameras are spaced at regular intervals down the side of the building so you get a nice series of reaction faces to post online before the bit splat.
Mar 13, 2021 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Sorry ma'am but the sun was blocking the camera lense
Mar 13, 2021 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Well I had to drink some magnesium citrate my stomachs been feeling fucked ever since 
Mar 13, 2021 9:47 PM - Veho: Magnesium is a laxative.
Mar 13, 2021 9:47 PM - Veho: DO YOU HAVE THE SHITS NOW?
Mar 13, 2021 9:48 PM - Veho: I ruined my stomach with ibuprofen and ketoprofen several weeks in a row.
Mar 13, 2021 9:49 PM - Veho: I get horrible heartburn that doesn't go away with antacids, shitsux.
Mar 13, 2021 9:49 PM - Veho: And then it makes me cough until I vomit so I have that going for me.
Mar 13, 2021 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Omeprazole is a good otc you may have Gerd acid reflux
Mar 13, 2021 9:53 PM - kenenthk: I nearly throw up from heartbeat without it
Mar 13, 2021 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Heartburn
Mar 13, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: Interesting.
Mar 13, 2021 9:59 PM - Veho: I take some hydrotalcite based antacids and pantoprazole but that takes like a week to have an effect.
Mar 13, 2021 10:00 PM - kenenthk: I'm assuming it only happens when you walk around
Mar 13, 2021 10:01 PM - Veho: The acid reflux?
Mar 13, 2021 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Yeah
Mar 13, 2021 10:04 PM - Veho: No, when I take ibuprofen it's pretty much ongoing, no matter what I do.
Mar 13, 2021 10:04 PM - Veho: Walking, sitting, lying down, it burns.
Mar 13, 2021 10:08 PM - kenenthk: May wanna try Omeprazole
Mar 13, 2021 10:09 PM - Veho: I'll look for it.
Mar 13, 2021 10:09 PM - Veho: Apparently there's one local manufacturer, I'll give it a try.
Mar 13, 2021 10:10 PM - kenenthk: You can also get prescribed but it's brand name so eh
Mar 13, 2021 10:10 PM - Veho: https://www.krka.biz/media/products/ro/rx/groupthumb/2014/Ultop.jpg
Mar 13, 2021 10:10 PM - Veho: Generics FTW.
Mar 13, 2021 10:10 PM - Veho: 
Mar 13, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: Hmm, it needs a prescription.
Mar 13, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: Time to pester my doctor.
Mar 13, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: But first, I'm off to bed.
Mar 13, 2021 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Do you have teladoc thing in your country
Mar 13, 2021 10:14 PM - Veho: No we have phones.
Mar 13, 2021 10:16 PM - Veho: There's no single unified platform, doctors choose the video call app they prefer and if you don't want to drag your ass to the office you use that app and everybody's happy.
Mar 13, 2021 10:17 PM - kenenthk: That's usually how it is here but we can call them 24/7
Mar 13, 2021 10:18 PM - Veho: Nifty.
Mar 13, 2021 10:20 PM - Veho: We can call 7AM to 7PM, but outside of those hours we have to go to an ER. Or wait until tomorrow if it's not critical.
Mar 13, 2021 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Plus if your doctor's a complete dick it's a good way to find one that isnt
Mar 13, 2021 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a 24/7 doctor thing here which is not the same thing as the ER i think
Mar 13, 2021 11:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to get an appointment and it can typically take a couple hours
Mar 13, 2021 11:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's better than waiting until monday
Mar 14, 2021 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Google it
Mar 14, 2021 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Web MD says your cough and fever is most likely terminal cancer
Mar 14, 2021 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doctor? In the US? What am I, a millionaire?
Mar 14, 2021 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll just die thank you very much
Mar 14, 2021 12:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This budget laptop is so weirdly good in some places but bad in others lol
Mar 14, 2021 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The screen is dogshit, uses some awful TN panel that has like the worst viewing angles
Mar 14, 2021 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But part of the laptop chassis is brushed aluminum and the keyboard is quite good for a laptop, got great key stabilization
Mar 14, 2021 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The trackpad sucks, but the speakers are pretty decent
Mar 14, 2021 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It only came with 4GB of RAM, which is hilarious for something released in 2020 lol
Mar 14, 2021 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the NVMe in it is half decent, 256GB from SK Hynix and it's like 2300/1000mbps read/write speeds
Mar 14, 2021 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Don't you have enough devices you can watch porn on
Mar 14, 2021 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, there's never enough
Mar 14, 2021 1:07 AM - kenenthk: You have earned my respect
Mar 14, 2021 1:53 AM - OldBoi: [hears the word porn, ears perk up]
Mar 14, 2021 2:18 AM - kenenthk: This shrimp needs to hurry and defrost
Mar 14, 2021 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/metro.co.uk/2016/09/20/this-woman-made-a-handbag-out-of-an-actual-dead-cat-and-we-just-cant-6139336/amp/
Mar 14, 2021 3:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mam your purse has flees....
Mar 14, 2021 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fleas even


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 15, 2021)

Mar 14, 2021 4:08 AM - kenenthk: You're a flea
Mar 14, 2021 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/threads/erotic-sexy-shoot.584830/ tempted to see where that link goes to lol
Mar 14, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: I do not have permission to see that thread.
Mar 14, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: It was megadeleted.
Mar 14, 2021 12:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 14, 2021 12:38 PM - Veho: https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/reviews/redmi-note-10-pro-review
Mar 14, 2021 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: wow, even Veho can't see it
Mar 14, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sHgglpA.jpg
Mar 14, 2021 1:37 PM - Veho: Their poor widdle feefees.
Mar 14, 2021 1:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am kinda surprised that shit talking to police is accepted to begin with
Mar 14, 2021 1:54 PM - Veho: Yeah, you can't expect a police officer to stay cool headed or objective in a crisis.
Mar 14, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: That would be too much to ask.
Mar 14, 2021 2:02 PM - Foxi4: Ugh, we have this nonsense in the UK too. Gotta pay respects, kiss the ring.
Mar 14, 2021 2:03 PM - Foxi4: "Muh abuse", a single tear rolls down the cheek
Mar 14, 2021 2:25 PM - WeedZ: English bobbies can't shoot you if you run though
Mar 14, 2021 2:26 PM - WeedZ: thats a plus
Mar 14, 2021 6:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/C3RDLUF.png
Mar 14, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: HIV plus
Mar 14, 2021 7:16 PM - OldBoi: VIH negative
Mar 14, 2021 8:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7JqEGSt.jpg
Mar 14, 2021 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it starts humming keep hitting it!!!
Mar 15, 2021 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Ah dst is coming already
Mar 15, 2021 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just confiscated grams of crack and like 5 pipes from a lady lol
Mar 15, 2021 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She ran away but I got to keep her stuff lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 16, 2021)

Mar 15, 2021 4:07 AM - kenenthk: That's a bonus
Mar 15, 2021 5:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: gonna have fun tonight?
Mar 15, 2021 5:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/RA-WITxGgYw
Mar 15, 2021 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/fhXTOAkWLyg
Mar 15, 2021 7:48 AM - kenenthk: Don't know why but boxed mac n Cheese is just starting to taste like shit anymore
Mar 15, 2021 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: make it from scratch it's easy
Mar 15, 2021 8:20 AM - kenenthk: So is buying a box
Mar 15, 2021 8:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: sure if you enjoy eating shit
Mar 15, 2021 8:24 AM - kenenthk: I enjoy eating uremums shit
Mar 15, 2021 8:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: well have fun with that
Mar 15, 2021 8:32 AM - kenenthk: With extra pepper
Mar 15, 2021 11:01 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_GI1gWBXNrw
Mar 15, 2021 2:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wDUYne0.mp4
Mar 15, 2021 4:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/PtYSwDFH0KA
Mar 15, 2021 4:32 PM - Veho: OK. Catholic priests also aren't allowed to bless civil unions and atheist marriages.
Mar 15, 2021 4:38 PM - kenenthk: News worthy
Mar 15, 2021 5:23 PM - OldBoi: true bull. won't they make up my mind?
Mar 15, 2021 5:26 PM - kenenthk: You gotta be under 15 for that
Mar 15, 2021 5:44 PM - Veho: Too old.
Mar 15, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: True by 15 it's a normal day for the alter boy
Mar 15, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: By that time they learn the dual purpose of anointing oil.
Mar 15, 2021 6:00 PM - OldBoi: omg. lol. didn't think of that
Mar 15, 2021 6:01 PM - kenenthk: My neighbor has it engraved in his head he was molested by a priest but also thinks he has family members fucking each other but who am I to question his stories
Mar 15, 2021 6:04 PM - OldBoi: omg, Omg OMG
Mar 15, 2021 6:06 PM - kenenthk: Cool dude though
Mar 15, 2021 6:12 PM - Veho: You don't live in Alabama by any chance?
Mar 15, 2021 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Kansas we get fucked with people by both sides of the country
Mar 15, 2021 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Although I remember my first time meeting a british fellow in elementary and I thought he was an alien at first
Mar 15, 2021 10:04 PM - aadz93: lmfao
Mar 15, 2021 10:05 PM - aadz93: oi
Mar 15, 2021 10:05 PM - aadz93: 'ello govnah
Mar 15, 2021 10:06 PM - aadz93: I mean he technically is an alien, just not an extraterrestrial one
Mar 15, 2021 10:34 PM - Veho: Like that song by Sting, "Englishman in New York".
Mar 15, 2021 10:39 PM - aadz93: that song just boosted my lsd trip lowkey
Mar 15, 2021 10:46 PM - FoxFable: big booby vampire lol
Mar 15, 2021 10:50 PM - kenenthk: Fucking recipes buy this entire bag and only need 1/4th of what you just bought
Mar 15, 2021 11:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074N9Y8P9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_P1J0AW2V0XNTRKH0YQG1 tempting
Mar 16, 2021 2:03 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08B3JSF8G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_5CWS1BZ2RVC261KH6XVV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 Not a bad deal
Mar 16, 2021 2:32 AM - kenenthk: https://9to5google.com/2021/03/15/walmart-onn-android-tv-stick-fcc/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 17, 2021)

Mar 16, 2021 8:12 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ko2OmnR.jpg
Mar 16, 2021 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: an Onion News Network streaming stick? does it only stream parody news content?
Mar 16, 2021 9:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: ew 1080p
Mar 16, 2021 9:48 AM - Veho: Eww, Android.
Mar 16, 2021 9:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: android is the best smart tv os
Mar 16, 2021 9:57 AM - Veho: Far from it, but it's the most supported.
Mar 16, 2021 10:15 AM - DinohScene: ew smart tvs
Mar 16, 2021 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's the only one with a decent app selection
Mar 16, 2021 10:50 AM - Veho: That's what I meant by "most supported".
Mar 16, 2021 12:06 PM - Veho: Sauerkraut and mushroom pierogi for lunch, yum.
Mar 16, 2021 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh i thought you meant hardware support
Mar 16, 2021 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the most important thing though
Mar 16, 2021 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: everything else is secondary to functionality
Mar 16, 2021 2:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/54zogEl.mp4
Mar 16, 2021 3:30 PM - 2mi: hi, I'm looking for a save with Belzebub and Levianthan nemesis 
Mar 16, 2021 4:38 PM - aadz93: connect my pc to my hdtv, boom smart tv
Mar 16, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: But at what cost.
Mar 16, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrEe66ZnClQ
Mar 16, 2021 9:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho having beef for dinner 
Mar 16, 2021 9:45 PM - Veho: The fuck you talking about?
Mar 16, 2021 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Someone gave me a zte quest 5 and man it's a pos I can see why they didn't want it 
Mar 16, 2021 10:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ign.com/articles/toys-r-us-is-coming-back-again-new-owner-plans-to-open-stores-in-north-america
Mar 16, 2021 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't they already do that and then promptly fail cuz Covid? lol
Mar 16, 2021 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Dunno but they should probably just stay strictly online for now
Mar 17, 2021 12:56 AM - TheGingerPotato: Will this cause a big surge in jailbreaking future switches if Nintendo makes their own chips  https://www.extremetech.com/gaming/320823-nvidia-reportedly-ending-production-of-nintendo-switch-processor
Mar 17, 2021 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nintendo isn't going to make their own chips, they're simply going to move to another Nvidia SoC for their "Switch Pro"
Mar 17, 2021 1:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it will inevitably be hacked, eventually
Mar 17, 2021 1:19 AM - kenenthk: That reminds me I need to see if my phat ps4 is still on 7.55
Mar 17, 2021 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Lol abc has a new special about gamestop called gamestopped
Mar 17, 2021 2:49 AM - XenionSR: Hiw to find hime in hide and seek.. 4th times i never found her


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 18, 2021)

Mar 17, 2021 4:46 AM - aadz93: well the switch does use efuses, cheap and work very well, look at the 360
Mar 17, 2021 4:47 AM - aadz93: I wonder if an rgh style attack is possible on the switch
Mar 17, 2021 4:48 AM - aadz93: that's if the they change or replace rcm, with a custom mfg recovery (which will check payload) or remove it
Mar 17, 2021 4:49 AM - aadz93: considering the 360 is the only other console that used efuses for drm
Mar 17, 2021 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Suppose any hack is possible just depends on whose smart enough to execute it
Mar 17, 2021 5:07 AM - kenenthk: Or people are just afraid of owning Nintendo millions in law suits
Mar 17, 2021 6:09 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/N2BHLB7QjRk
Mar 17, 2021 7:18 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124014973844
Mar 17, 2021 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: aadz93 I think that is basically what the sx chip is
Mar 17, 2021 1:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KYyRMdx.mp4
Mar 17, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Welp finally got the lease off my bed paid off easiest $600 ever lost
Mar 17, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: Lease what now?
Mar 17, 2021 5:49 PM - kenenthk: If I was smart I would've pissed the bed and tell them to come get their property
Mar 17, 2021 6:08 PM - Veho: They would have taken your kidneys.
Mar 17, 2021 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Dark web already has those
Mar 17, 2021 6:40 PM - Veho: Both of them?
Mar 17, 2021 7:03 PM - OldBoi: lol
Mar 17, 2021 7:46 PM - SG854: Black Frame Insertion Retroarch broke my monitor. I got image retention on LCD. The retrorch menu is burned in. How is that possible?
Mar 17, 2021 7:48 PM - SG854: I restarted. Unplugged my Monitor and PC erased retroarch. Re-installed. And it's still there.
Mar 17, 2021 7:48 PM - SG854: Took a few hours before it went away.
Mar 17, 2021 7:48 PM - SG854: Serious bug
Mar 17, 2021 9:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah image retention can happen on LCD, but it's temporary as you noticed
Mar 17, 2021 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: Black frame insertion is awful... if I enable it on my TV it looks noticeably flickery
Mar 17, 2021 11:25 PM - SG854: BFI on Retroarch is broken. On Monitor themselves with hardware bfi I don't get any retention.
Mar 17, 2021 11:27 PM - SG854: Ya its real flickery. You need at least 120hz for flicker to be less.
Mar 17, 2021 11:27 PM - SG854: And BFI sucks. I get double imaging. Defeats the purpose of bfi.
Mar 17, 2021 11:28 PM - SG854: Can't wait for the bfi tech in vr headsets to come to pc monitors. Excellent implementation.
Mar 17, 2021 11:32 PM - SG854: 1,000 hz and 2,000 hz proto types are in laboratories right now.
Mar 17, 2021 11:33 PM - SG854: And there is still lots of life left in LCD Tech. Oleds and Mini LEDs won't kill it off. Blacks as deep as Oleds is possible with LCD with lots of FALD lights. But it's not feasible cost wise to consumer market right now. So it's stuck in labs for the moment.
Mar 17, 2021 11:34 PM - SG854: LCD is like a cockaroach that won't die.


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 19, 2021)

Mar 18, 2021 9:36 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Vt_R9b-nvNE
Mar 18, 2021 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: welp, that didn't take long
Mar 18, 2021 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: nvidia's mining limiter has already been bypassed
Mar 18, 2021 10:21 AM - Veho: Don't do mines, kids  
Mar 18, 2021 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Yeah do crack instead
Mar 18, 2021 11:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: soundtrack of Psi's life https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu2OYcgr4rM
Mar 18, 2021 11:42 AM - ds34: there's a chat???? damn. never realized that
Mar 18, 2021 11:45 AM - kenenthk: You really don't want to realize it
Mar 18, 2021 1:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, poke your leg. If it tickles, you should laugh. 
Mar 18, 2021 2:18 PM - kenenthk: What kind of prescriptions do you have
Mar 18, 2021 4:23 PM - OldBoi: ludes, cialis, ky n uppers
Mar 18, 2021 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Although cialis and ky go together you don't need a prescription for ky glue would give off the same result but may dry up quicker
Mar 18, 2021 5:00 PM - OldBoi: lol
Mar 18, 2021 5:04 PM - Pizzaisfine: Hello!
Mar 18, 2021 5:09 PM - Jeff_The_ref: I have hacked my 3ds and I love it, but is there anything special I can do with it (with the hacks?)
Mar 18, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: No
Mar 18, 2021 5:13 PM - Jeff_The_ref: oh... ok
Mar 18, 2021 6:24 PM - Arecaidian Fox: Shoutbox is the true EoF
Mar 18, 2021 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: mario is a furry
Mar 18, 2021 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/gp5b0q4ovrxa3ed/2021031715453900-4E551BEEBAD303591E38565E64373519.jpg?dl=0
Mar 18, 2021 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Mario uses drugs to get big
Mar 18, 2021 9:43 PM - Veho: If you know what I mean.
Mar 18, 2021 9:48 PM - Veho: VIAGRA
Mar 18, 2021 9:49 PM - Veho: Nah, the shrooms are steroids. Mario gets SWOLE.
Mar 18, 2021 9:50 PM - Veho: Swolio.
Mar 18, 2021 9:50 PM - Veho: Swoluigi.
Mar 18, 2021 10:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mario has a mustache, so he is hairy, not furry.
Mar 18, 2021 10:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think you are qualified to decide who is and isn't a furry
Mar 18, 2021 10:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: But you are? 
Mar 18, 2021 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, i am a furry, so yes
Mar 18, 2021 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i have a moustache, FYI
Mar 18, 2021 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM70TROZQsI
Mar 18, 2021 11:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: o god
Mar 19, 2021 12:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: :o


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 20, 2021)

Mar 19, 2021 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well well how goes it here 
Mar 19, 2021 5:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm eating ORIGIANL potato chips 
Mar 19, 2021 5:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is like crunchy sharp french fries
Mar 19, 2021 5:11 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I need ketchup 
Mar 19, 2021 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Actually that's my penis
Mar 19, 2021 6:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they say once you pop you can't stop
Mar 19, 2021 6:58 AM - kenenthk: That explains the saltyness
Mar 19, 2021 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I thought it was because you used tears for lube.
Mar 19, 2021 7:55 AM - kenenthk: Tears make me aroused
Mar 19, 2021 7:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dojCmWKnq-0
Mar 19, 2021 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rrEe66ZnClQ
Mar 19, 2021 9:15 AM - Veho: I bought some Heinz "Seriously Good" mayo. It's Seriously okay.
Mar 19, 2021 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Sue them for misinformed labels
Mar 19, 2021 12:25 PM - Veho: Heinz, Seriously Adequate.
Mar 19, 2021 12:28 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breastaurant
Mar 19, 2021 12:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrKW58MS12g
Mar 19, 2021 4:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ladbible.com/community/food-woman-asks-subway-worker-to-drown-her-sandwich-in-sauce-20210311.amp.html
Mar 19, 2021 4:13 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2021/mar/19/facebook-building-a-version-of-instagram-for-children-under-13
Mar 19, 2021 5:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.the-sun.com/news/2544133/joe-biden-falls-stairs-air-force-one/?utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=sunusnewsfacebook&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1616172214
Mar 19, 2021 6:29 PM - Veho: Someone edit an explosion in there.
Mar 19, 2021 7:55 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0BgoVi3
Mar 19, 2021 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 5:13 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.theguardian.com/technol...-a-version-of-instagram-for-children-under-13 <- and what's gonna stop them from entering a fake birth date?
Mar 19, 2021 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/10qaw98 < Hello from fastboi CPU land!
Mar 19, 2021 8:58 PM - Flame: but can it do sse5 and x64-128?
Mar 19, 2021 8:58 PM - Flame: HUH CAN IT?!
Mar 19, 2021 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Mar 19, 2021 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unfortunately couldn't fit the second Noctua fan on my DH-15 lol
Mar 19, 2021 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had 2cm of extra room it'd just clear the RAM and the side panel
Mar 19, 2021 9:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's ok, one fan should be fine for now and I'll be swapping cases eventually so I can pop it on then
Mar 19, 2021 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Definitely needs the second fan though, hits 84c during CB lol
Mar 19, 2021 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's expected, 5800x apparently runs extra hot
Mar 19, 2021 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But mmmmmm look at THIS CINEBENCH SCORE https://prnt.sc/10qbgua
Mar 19, 2021 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got like half that or thereabouts on my 3600 lol
Mar 19, 2021 9:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What if you soak potatoes in pickle juice before making potatoe chips? NEW PICKLE FLAVOR? 
Mar 20, 2021 1:34 AM - wolffangalchemist: my $100 xeon 1680 v2 isn hanging in there very well at a 4.2ghz oc. havent cinebenched it yet. want to push to 4.8ghz but i am afraid of the voltage increases.
Mar 20, 2021 1:39 AM - wolffangalchemist: just recently installed aio cooler and it stays cold, so soon i will give it a good shot.
Mar 20, 2021 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu2OYcgr4rM soundtrack of Psi's life
Mar 20, 2021 2:19 AM - wolffangalchemist: sounds like the sound track to the lifes we all want to lead. lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 21, 2021)

Mar 20, 2021 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So far this week it is lol
Mar 20, 2021 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its been a wonderful 4 weeks with my girlfriend
Mar 20, 2021 5:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is fixed and doesn't want kids so we can just enjoy life and each other
Mar 20, 2021 5:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am not sure if I have ever been happier in my life.
Mar 20, 2021 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty happy she doesn't want kids, I mean for her I would do that but I don't want kids so no need to compromise lol
Mar 20, 2021 5:32 AM - kenenthk: I broke up with taco bell their new items are tasting like garbage
Mar 20, 2021 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh for sure that new gordita wrap thing is ass
Mar 20, 2021 6:25 AM - kenenthk: I tried the quesalupa or whatever and it was garbage the potato thing wasn't bad
Mar 20, 2021 6:26 AM - kenenthk: I just needed a laxative for the night
Mar 20, 2021 7:36 AM - Silent_Gunner: SOTN on Saturn is fine, but the only thing this version has going for it is Maria being OP as a crucifix to a vampire, some new extras not in any other version of the game, and some sweet remixes of some classic tunes!
Mar 20, 2021 7:38 AM - Silent_Gunner: ^This, but about half of the versions that come to mind atm
Mar 20, 2021 7:40 AM - Silent_Gunner: HUGE GUTS! YOU HAVE HUGE GUTS! RIP AND TEAR!
Mar 20, 2021 7:45 AM - Silent_Gunner: The OST for this game is really good (IWBTG uses this game's OST for a lot), but this is basically Guilty Gear Smash Bros. if it had the awkward turn button, and supports up to 4 different characters. And considering that this is Guilty Gear...
Mar 20, 2021 7:47 AM - Silent_Gunner: GO STRAIGHT!
Mar 20, 2021 7:48 AM - Silent_Gunner: On the "hottest" games list!? XD
Mar 20, 2021 7:49 AM - Silent_Gunner: TRIGGER WARNING!
Mar 20, 2021 7:49 AM - Silent_Gunner: Boost Guardian
Mar 20, 2021 7:51 AM - Silent_Gunner: HEY! HEY! HEY! IT'S TIME TO MAKE SOME CRAAAAZY MONEY!
Mar 20, 2021 3:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wKpZCCU.jpg
Mar 20, 2021 4:17 PM - kenenthk: You search for men's underwear one time on Amazon and now that's all you see on Adsense
Mar 20, 2021 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DunahMT.jpg
Mar 20, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: I do like the idea of enforcing a 6 feet distance from me at all times.
Mar 20, 2021 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/gallery/vuvZujW < Now that's the way to enforce masks 
Mar 20, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: That's how they do it in India too. They spank people with sticks.
Mar 20, 2021 7:02 PM - Veho: https://twitter.com/Reuters/status/1242919184239136768?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1242919184239136768%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_c10&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fscroll.in%2Fvideo%2F957293%2Fwatch-indian-police-are-beating-up-people-on-the-streets-to-enforce-the-coronavirus-lockdown
Mar 20, 2021 7:03 PM - Flame: LMAO!
Mar 20, 2021 7:44 PM - SG854: Why cant I get a 3080 :cries:. It's been months trying to get since day one. Wah
Mar 20, 2021 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll sell you mine for $2000! 
Mar 20, 2021 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a steal at recent prices!
Mar 20, 2021 8:00 PM - Flame: damn tom you basically giving it away for free, if i need one i would have ripped your hand off.
Mar 20, 2021 8:00 PM - Flame: tom you so kind
Mar 20, 2021 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This is 100% true
Mar 20, 2021 8:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: Good afternoon, humans
Mar 20, 2021 8:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: and beinding unit
Mar 20, 2021 8:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: bending*
Mar 20, 2021 8:33 PM - Flame: evening to you too
Mar 20, 2021 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I'm human? 
Mar 20, 2021 8:42 PM - Flame: i question that sak some times...
Mar 20, 2021 8:45 PM - x65943: flame big mean
Mar 20, 2021 8:46 PM - Flame: im a mean machine
Mar 20, 2021 9:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Mean bean Machine 
Mar 20, 2021 10:37 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Heyy everyone, it's your bysexual poll god
Mar 20, 2021 11:21 PM - aadz93: polly
Mar 20, 2021 11:21 PM - aadz93: wanna cracker?
Mar 21, 2021 12:02 AM - SG854: Tom Bombadildo have you ever thought about scalping your 3080 and cashing in?
Mar 21, 2021 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, I was extremely lucky to get one at MSRP during launch week and I sure as shit don't want to deal with trying to get another now
Mar 21, 2021 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with stock not expecting to become stable for GPUs for like...another year or more
Mar 21, 2021 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I did, however, sell a few old GPUs I had laying around for waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than they were worth lol
Mar 21, 2021 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And bought a couple that were cheap before people realized you could sell them for too much
Mar 21, 2021 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...that I promptly resold for more
Mar 21, 2021 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still can't believe people bought my 1070 and the three RX 580s I sold for like $450 each 
Mar 21, 2021 12:11 AM - Flame: desperate times desperate measures
Mar 21, 2021 12:11 AM - Flame: @Tom
Mar 21, 2021 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor, poor desperate people 
Mar 21, 2021 12:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Shame AMD's CPU stock has been much better lately, would've been nice to resell my old 3600 for lots of money ;O;
Mar 21, 2021 12:16 AM - Flame: dont worry. worst times ahead still.
Mar 21, 2021 12:16 AM - Flame: you will
Mar 21, 2021 12:16 AM - Flame: ;O;
Mar 21, 2021 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eh I doubt it for CPUs
Mar 21, 2021 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AMD has been really shitting out lots, and I don't expect Intel's Rocketlake stuff to cause any additional shortages
Mar 21, 2021 12:17 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Given that no one will WANT THEM ;O;O;
Mar 21, 2021 12:18 AM - Flame: yeah fair point
Mar 21, 2021 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I was able to just buy my 5800x from Amazon lol
Mar 21, 2021 12:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like a normal person
Mar 21, 2021 12:36 AM - Flame: was you able to buy you 3080 like a normal person tho?
Mar 21, 2021 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep ;O;
Mar 21, 2021 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopped onto Zotac's website, got my order in, and then their servers exploded ;O;
Mar 21, 2021 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ez ;O;
Mar 21, 2021 12:39 AM - Flame: Ezy Pzy
Mar 21, 2021 1:16 AM - Paupreeka: hi
Mar 21, 2021 1:51 AM - SG854: I got a 5800x from a retailer like a normal person too. Was after a 5900x since that is better value but that one is tougher to get.
Mar 21, 2021 1:52 AM - SG854: I was up an hour early for 3080 launch day bunch of tabs open hitting refresh and still couldn't get one. 
Mar 21, 2021 1:54 AM - SG854: Very tempted of selling my Sony BVM CRT, those things are selling up to $2,000. Prices shot up too for these during covid. They stopped producing these so stock on these will never return and prices won't normalize.
Mar 21, 2021 1:58 AM - SG854: Lucky I managed to get mine before prices skyrocketed. Cheaper price then high quality scalers at the time.
Mar 21, 2021 2:00 AM - SG854: Less then $100 I believe. People crazy paying $2,000 for one. But they getting desperate. Hard to get one now.
Mar 21, 2021 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: GUYS!
Mar 21, 2021 2:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Eat pudding. 
Mar 21, 2021 2:04 AM - SG854: Probably sell my game collection too. Emulators are so good now. You won't notice a difference from actual hardware.
Mar 21, 2021 2:05 AM - SG854: Plus I hate mess and clutter. Getting rid of them will free up space and make me lots of cash in return.
Mar 21, 2021 2:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 5900X 
Mar 21, 2021 2:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Too bad is not a 6900XXX 
Mar 21, 2021 2:34 AM - kenenthk: I have a ryzen 9 box I'll sell you for $200
Mar 21, 2021 2:39 AM - SG854: I remember how crazy 3080's got when it first came out. Troll bids went up to $80,000. People were selling drawings of 3080's for $2,000 lol.
Mar 21, 2021 3:34 AM - SG854: Look at those camera angles and shirt she's wearing, she knows exactly what she's doing lol
Mar 21, 2021 3:34 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/P9F5ElliJSc
Mar 21, 2021 3:37 AM - kenenthk: Girls know how to use boobs for views shocker


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 22, 2021)

Mar 21, 2021 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.seminolehardrocktampa.com/good-clean-fun
Mar 21, 2021 4:56 AM - kenenthk: Porn is also good clean fun
Mar 21, 2021 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: if watching porn isn't messy your doing it wrong 
Mar 21, 2021 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Nah flashlights help with clean up
Mar 21, 2021 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Well waiting on ps4 to reboot after 7.55 exploit let's hope I didn't pull a psi
Mar 21, 2021 8:50 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/iyiOVUbsPcM
Mar 21, 2021 11:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lOFXkYR.jpg
Mar 21, 2021 11:31 AM - kenenthk: Well mira has a 1 in 3 chance of working unless I'm doing something wrong
Mar 21, 2021 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuXmCcR2arY
Mar 21, 2021 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: now that is cool
Mar 21, 2021 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: how far times have come, that we can get something this small that plays PSX (and probably capable of N64)
Mar 21, 2021 11:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i kinda want one
Mar 21, 2021 11:51 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure some android smart watches can run ps
Mar 21, 2021 11:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: but would you want to?
Mar 21, 2021 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Why not
Mar 21, 2021 12:02 PM - Veho: With a BT gamepad, maybe.
Mar 21, 2021 12:03 PM - Veho: Can you imagine playing a game using on-screen keys on a watch?  
Mar 21, 2021 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Just use your penis you could tap on the buttons easier ;O
Mar 21, 2021 12:04 PM - Veho: But I can't hold it up that long  
Mar 21, 2021 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: kinda hard to see the screen too
Mar 21, 2021 12:05 PM - kenenthk: With a subscription to bluechew you could
Mar 21, 2021 12:06 PM - Veho: The Funkey is great and I have to keep telling myself I don't need it, I wouldn't play it, but it's sooooo cute.
Mar 21, 2021 12:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.the-sun.com/news/2545013/fears-joe-biden-health-after-air-force-one-fall/?utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=sunusnewsfacebook&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1616271397
Mar 21, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: All hail President Kamala.
Mar 21, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would probably use it because it beats playing with onscreen buttons on my phone which is the other thing i always have with me
Mar 21, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: (other than my keychain)
Mar 21, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: (and wallet)
Mar 21, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know what's going to happen though
Mar 21, 2021 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i go somewhere and want to use it, the battery will be dead
Mar 21, 2021 12:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: because i didn't charge it after using it last time 3 months ago
Mar 21, 2021 12:39 PM - kenenthk: Fu ps4 jailbreak for making me realize I'm garbage at cuphead
Mar 21, 2021 1:01 PM - Veho: They need to make a keychain powerbank for the keychain console.
Mar 21, 2021 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Or hey let's make a necklace powered 18650 power bank that goes around your neck what could possibly go wrong
Mar 21, 2021 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Skin does good around explosions right
Mar 21, 2021 1:30 PM - Veho: Contrary to popular belief, most batteries do not in fact explode.
Mar 21, 2021 1:30 PM - Veho: Only Samsung ones do.
Mar 21, 2021 1:51 PM - kenenthk: 18650s do have a higher explosion rate depending on how slave children take safety while producing them in china mines
Mar 21, 2021 1:52 PM - kenenthk: And those are what's in most powerbanks
Mar 21, 2021 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: 18650 have a pressure release valve, they don't explode, they vent
Mar 21, 2021 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Either way they can be deadly
Mar 21, 2021 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: though when they do it's pretty forceful
Mar 21, 2021 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: think mini rocket
Mar 21, 2021 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: or fireworks
Mar 21, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: You silly, China doesn't have lithium mines, Australia does.
Mar 21, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Alaska would be the better choice enough ice to cool them down
Mar 21, 2021 1:56 PM - Veho: And they don't exploit children, they exploit aborigines.
Mar 21, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: They got a virus tho
Mar 21, 2021 1:57 PM - Veho: Aborigines?
Mar 21, 2021 1:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah don't keep flammable objects like paper right next to your charging devices
Mar 21, 2021 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Bolognese
Mar 21, 2021 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Semen can put out fires I'm good
Mar 21, 2021 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: only 4 times a day
Mar 21, 2021 2:19 PM - Veho: Those are rookie numbers.
Mar 21, 2021 2:32 PM - kenenthk: You're a rookie
Mar 21, 2021 2:35 PM - Veho: Nookie rookie.
Mar 21, 2021 2:39 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UnBZLFB7kLo
Mar 21, 2021 2:40 PM - kenenthk: I have Cardi B standards
Mar 21, 2021 2:52 PM - Veho: The uploader has not made this video available in your country.
Mar 21, 2021 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Oh hell just search for Cardi B acts like a slut at the grammies
Mar 21, 2021 3:30 PM - Veho: Same old same old.
Mar 21, 2021 3:34 PM - kenenthk: And if you don't act like a slut at the grammys you're a monster
Mar 21, 2021 3:36 PM - Veho: I act like a slut all the time so I'm good.
Mar 21, 2021 3:54 PM - kenenthk: You are a slut
Mar 21, 2021 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Does anyone else see a > character at the top of temp
Mar 21, 2021 4:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's a terminal prompt
Mar 21, 2021 4:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: or someone was in a 4chan mood and felt like going >gbatemp
Mar 21, 2021 4:25 PM - kenenthk: It could also represent a vagina if you think about it
Mar 21, 2021 4:25 PM - Veho: >le meme arrows
Mar 21, 2021 5:41 PM - Arras: I assume someone put a stray > in the code somewhere
Mar 21, 2021 5:41 PM - Veho: I can't even see it. Can someone take a screenshot?
Mar 21, 2021 5:42 PM - Veho: Ooooh, there it is.
Mar 21, 2021 5:42 PM - Veho: It's not visible on the light mode.
Mar 21, 2021 5:42 PM - Veho: Light mode makes everything better  
Mar 21, 2021 5:49 PM - kenenthk: I hope that's just your father talking
Mar 21, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: I have never kept my utter contempt for the dark theme and the emo edgelords that use it a secret.
Mar 21, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Stop being lazy with code shaun what does costello pay you 1.2 million a month for 
Mar 21, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: at first i thought someone had just entered in an extra > in a tag by accident but it's not a >, it's a &gt; so that's not it
Mar 21, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: they did this on purpose just to annoy dark theme users
Mar 21, 2021 5:55 PM - kenenthk: It's gone now so I miss it 
Mar 21, 2021 6:25 PM - shaunj66: shh it was never there
Mar 21, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3TEaU4Ch.jpg
Mar 21, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: Hey, has the Temp asked for a Funkey S "review unit"?
Mar 21, 2021 6:42 PM - SG854: Funky S?
Mar 21, 2021 6:43 PM - SG854: Spend lots of time with a Mister FPGA, may do a review on it. But I'm sooooooo lazy.
Mar 21, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: Funk*e*y.
Mar 21, 2021 6:45 PM - SG854: Ah smallest gameboy
Mar 21, 2021 6:45 PM - SG854: Didn't know that existed
Mar 21, 2021 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it looks good
Mar 21, 2021 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want one
Mar 21, 2021 6:47 PM - SG854: 1.5-2 hrs of game time? Horrible battery life
Mar 21, 2021 6:49 PM - kenenthk: It's small what do you expect
Mar 21, 2021 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but the damn thing is so small you're not gonna want to play it for longer cause your hands will cramp badly
Mar 21, 2021 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably sub 1 hr when playing PSX games ll
Mar 21, 2021 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol
Mar 21, 2021 6:51 PM - SG854: If I was a midget I would consider this lol
Mar 21, 2021 6:51 PM - kenenthk: If you like big meaty devices in your hands that's your forte 
Mar 21, 2021 6:51 PM - SG854: I got big meaty claws!
Mar 21, 2021 6:52 PM - kenenthk: That's not a claw you're holding
Mar 21, 2021 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:42 PM - Veho: Hey, has the Temp asked for a Funkey S "review unit"? < I believe we asked but never got a reply or something
Mar 21, 2021 6:52 PM - Veho: Lame.
Mar 21, 2021 6:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though I think that was way back when the Kickstarter was announced or something
Mar 21, 2021 6:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So I'm sure we could try again
Mar 21, 2021 6:54 PM - SG854: I'll buy one for the wow factor. It's so tiny. Then get over it and never use it again.
Mar 21, 2021 6:54 PM - SG854: That's how I treat all devices though
Mar 21, 2021 6:54 PM - kenenthk: What's the msrp on it
Mar 21, 2021 6:55 PM - SG854: About $80, somewhere around there
Mar 21, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it's more of a $40 price tag for me
Mar 21, 2021 6:57 PM - kenenthk: But wow factor must charge moar
Mar 21, 2021 6:57 PM - Veho: That's the initial run, maybe the price will drop with time.
Mar 21, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: Or maybe they never make a second batch and the existing units get hella expensive for the rarity value.
Mar 21, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: Or the battery craps out and a bunch of owners who don't know how to replace it start selling their units cheap.
Mar 21, 2021 6:58 PM - SG854: I don't see this getting popular
Mar 21, 2021 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Throw a Nintendo sticker on it sale it for $200
Mar 21, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: Or aliens land and probe us. Who knows.
Mar 21, 2021 6:59 PM - kenenthk: How long before nintendo produces a gba micro mini
Mar 21, 2021 7:00 PM - SG854: Stick a Funkey S up your butt and aliens will probe you garunteed.
Mar 21, 2021 7:00 PM - kenenthk: ET pt 2
Mar 21, 2021 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Only on ps5 pro
Mar 21, 2021 7:05 PM - SG854: Lotta lag on ps1 mednafen retroarch core. Had to run ahead 3 frames but my cheap 3 ghz optiplex pc couldn't manage.
Mar 21, 2021 7:06 PM - SG854: And mame core disables run a head. Would love to use it there.
Mar 21, 2021 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Well shit cant find my wallet
Mar 21, 2021 7:09 PM - SG854: Sorry here's your wallet back. Just bought a Funkey S with it.
Mar 21, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Eh chump change
Mar 21, 2021 7:22 PM - Veho: Depends.
Mar 21, 2021 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Yes Veho I have money
Mar 21, 2021 7:26 PM - Veho: Still depends. $80 for something you would then use, not a lot. $80 for something you would just hang on a keychain and never use again, a lot of wasted money.
Mar 21, 2021 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: if The Retro Future got one i'm sure you guys can get one
Mar 21, 2021 7:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: the reviewer unit comes with all the roms preloaded 
Mar 21, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Stop talking and find my wallet 
Mar 21, 2021 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: how often have you found yourself somewhere with only your phone wishing you had something better than a touchscreen to play games on?
Mar 21, 2021 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: if The Retro Future got one i'm sure you guys can get one < Not really. We actually get passed up on a lot of things because companies prefer video reviews vs text
Mar 21, 2021 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: for me that happens at least twice a year
Mar 21, 2021 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: no reason you can't do video reviews
Mar 21, 2021 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We've been trying GPD for literally years and they only just finally told us they won't bother because they would prefer videos lol
Mar 21, 2021 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not just "doing videos", it's about number of views and subscribers
Mar 21, 2021 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of which we have very little on our official channel
Mar 21, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: Make subscribing to GBAtemp's YT channel mandatory for all members.
Mar 21, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: 
Mar 21, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 21, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I am sure if Funkey responds we could get one
Mar 21, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just not a given
Mar 21, 2021 7:33 PM - Veho: "Due to high demand, we are currently out of stock. But we are taking orders for the next production batch."
Mar 21, 2021 7:33 PM - Veho: Huh.
Mar 21, 2021 7:33 PM - Veho: Apparently they're sold out. And apparently, they are making more.
Mar 21, 2021 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: so they say
Mar 21, 2021 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i get it, text reviews are great for a lot of things, but for something like this, seeing is believing
Mar 21, 2021 7:35 PM - Veho: It's all we have to go on.
Mar 21, 2021 7:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have to see gameplay footage to judge for yourself if it runs adequately
Mar 21, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: YouTube's video conversion makes any screen look wonky.
Mar 21, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: Reviewers point that out in every single review of any device with a screen.
Mar 21, 2021 7:37 PM - kenenthk: I found my wallet
Mar 21, 2021 7:38 PM - Veho: It's just that people prefer videos because they can just listen to them while doing other stuff.
Mar 21, 2021 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We have been trying to push for more video reviews, just difficult given that a lot of us don't have the time to go and write and shoot a video lol
Mar 21, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Y'all are just camera shy admit it
Mar 21, 2021 7:47 PM - Veho: Most YT channels have a whole production team behind their videos, even the ones who look like they do everything themselves. If they have a weekly schedule, you bet there's a separate writer, host, camera operator, and video editor. At least.
Mar 21, 2021 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most of us don't give a shit lol
Mar 21, 2021 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We're just very busy
Mar 21, 2021 7:47 PM - Veho: I'm not camera shy at all, I'm just a fucking cave troll.
Mar 21, 2021 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got these dumb "job" things and stuff
Mar 21, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: I have been described as "having a face made for radio".
Mar 21, 2021 7:48 PM - kenenthk: I'm also not camera shy I'm just a fucking coward
Mar 21, 2021 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of us is a lawyer now ;O;
Mar 21, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Good I have a few people I've been meaning to sue over slander :anger:
Mar 21, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Well shit
Mar 21, 2021 7:49 PM - Veho: I'm an outsourced IT support guy from India.
Mar 21, 2021 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Mar 21, 2021 7:52 PM - Veho: You know how when you call a helpdesk and get this guy with a completely incomprehensibly thick accent, over a horrible connection, that claims he's in Chicago or something? That's me.
Mar 21, 2021 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What's your totally normal American name?
Mar 21, 2021 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is it "Steve"?
Mar 21, 2021 7:52 PM - Veho: Depends on which company I'm covering that day. Sometimes it's "Mike".
Mar 21, 2021 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 21, 2021 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Mike Smith? Why isn't my computer fixed yet
Mar 21, 2021 7:54 PM - Veho: Because your computer is a cardboard box filled with live rats. Have you tried turning it off and on again?
Mar 21, 2021 7:54 PM - Veho: Please hold, your call is very important to us.
Mar 21, 2021 7:54 PM - kenenthk: How do you do that
Mar 21, 2021 7:55 PM - Veho: Dunk the box in water for a few hours.
Mar 21, 2021 7:55 PM - kenenthk: I thought those were the mice thing that moved the computer
Mar 21, 2021 7:56 PM - Veho: Make sure to unplug the computer beforehand, or the rats will use the cable to climb to safety.
Mar 21, 2021 7:56 PM - kenenthk: This computer was my 84th birthday present sold by microcenter
Mar 21, 2021 7:57 PM - kenenthk: I told you my routing number was 848394014308
Mar 21, 2021 8:00 PM - Veho: I am forwarding your call to our accounts and billing department for verification. An agent will be with you shortly. Thank you for your call!
Mar 21, 2021 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 21, 2021 8:01 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho calling for backup!
Mar 21, 2021 8:01 PM - Veho: It's called "delegating".
Mar 21, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Those assholes already redirected me to you 
Mar 21, 2021 8:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/J1nxp30.jpg
Mar 21, 2021 8:06 PM - kenenthk: I feel like everything would be checked for me
Mar 21, 2021 8:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Veho "Delegate" 
Mar 21, 2021 8:10 PM - kenenthk: Veho don't ignore your crush
Mar 21, 2021 9:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.autoevolution.com/news/a-custom-delorean-time-machine-with-original-parts-from-the-movie-is-for-sale-157926.html
Mar 21, 2021 10:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/07jP8G5.jpg
Mar 22, 2021 12:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3OFFz4uPHss
Mar 22, 2021 1:02 AM - aadz93: hi my name is mike truk
Mar 22, 2021 1:08 AM - kenenthk: https://apothekary.co/products/chill-the-f-out?variant=22103818240118&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&gclid=Cj0KCQjw3duCBhCAARIsAJeFyPW5luaZikA9JC-6SOpFoGEH1XrPrpZZw3aSuNgp9sCu3rlvwuFrWNUaAgCPEALw_wcB


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 23, 2021)

Mar 22, 2021 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/cMfHd3E.jpg
Mar 22, 2021 4:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qRFG15O.jpg
Mar 22, 2021 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NWcQlUd.jpg
Mar 22, 2021 7:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: sure you can
Mar 22, 2021 9:29 AM - DinohScene: ofcourse you can
Mar 22, 2021 9:38 AM - Veho: Yeah you can.
Mar 22, 2021 10:19 AM - kenenthk: You can't
Mar 22, 2021 10:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/trump-advisor-says-former-president-will-launch-his-own-social-media-platform/ar-BB1eODnn?ocid=ob-fb-enus-1563003316218 fakenews.com
Mar 22, 2021 10:58 AM - Veho: cheeseboard.com, because cheese goes great with all the whining he does.
Mar 22, 2021 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Careful old Rudy might send you a message on fakenews.com/messenger
Mar 22, 2021 10:59 AM - Veho: ken, buy me a Funkey S.
Mar 22, 2021 11:00 AM - kenenthk: Give me $80 worth of service
Mar 22, 2021 11:14 AM - Veho: Sure, I'll troubleshoot your website issues for an hour.
Mar 22, 2021 11:16 AM - kenenthk: You still owe me service for the $4,956.00 
Mar 22, 2021 11:20 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: *sex*
Mar 22, 2021 11:33 AM - kenenthk: No I don't know where it's been
Mar 22, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GQF21T6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_GGCAFWG3KCC574SW68ME this is on my wish list
Mar 22, 2021 11:58 AM - Veho: Aww yiss, the omni-cooker.
Mar 22, 2021 11:58 AM - Veho: It bakes, it roasts, it air-fries, it rotates.
Mar 22, 2021 12:16 PM - kenenthk: I'm so out of shape 1,500 steps in and I'm sweaty
Mar 22, 2021 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/smult9z7y1fwx4x/2021032214040600-BD73E6433C2A382DAEEBE2F64C3DD7DE.jpg?dl=0
Mar 22, 2021 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, this game is pretty fun
Mar 22, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: Cool, cool.
Mar 22, 2021 2:32 PM - SG854: Nvdia just owned themselves they accidently released a beta driver with full Ethereum performance on 3060s.
Mar 22, 2021 2:33 PM - SG854: The whole mining only versions of gpus was shady practice. Once the mining craze was over they didn't want usable gaming 30 series gpus to flood the used market cutting into their bottom line.
Mar 22, 2021 2:34 PM - SG854: I'm glad for this screw up.
Mar 22, 2021 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was never any doubt 3060s would get unlocked TBH lol
Mar 22, 2021 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They shouldn't have "locked" them in the first place
Mar 22, 2021 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then bragged about how it's "UNHACKABLE!"
Mar 22, 2021 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They've already gotten around the other issue where you had to have HDMI connected and couldn't use more than one to mine
Mar 22, 2021 2:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By just plugging in those little dummy HDMI connectors lol
Mar 22, 2021 2:41 PM - SG854: The intentions of nvidia locking them is what makes them shady. Even if there was ways around the lock. And this beta driver is a own on themselves. Ha ha
Mar 22, 2021 2:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't call them shady, there's clearly a market for it and such
Mar 22, 2021 2:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're a business and all that, money is the only thing that matters so releasing stuff for a mining craze makes great business sense
Mar 22, 2021 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's certainly a big waste, for sure, but I imagine people will figure out ways around the lack of display outputs and stuff like they did with those 1xxx series "mining only" GPUs
Mar 22, 2021 2:43 PM - SG854: The problem is that its the same gpu just locking it behind a driver and charging it as separate things
Mar 22, 2021 2:44 PM - SG854: It does really help gamers either get stock like they said because they are just repurprusing their low 3060 stock
Mar 22, 2021 2:46 PM - SG854: They fact they said it'll help gamers get more gaming gpus in hand, they are lying, they are not being honest. Any company that does that is shady.
Mar 22, 2021 2:48 PM - SG854: Same with LG, we were promised bfi @ 120hz on b9 and c9 models on their oleds. But they never released firmware to unlock. But pulled it last second. They instead said to get the cx model.
Mar 22, 2021 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think they're going to be putting silicon that'd make it as a "consumer" GPU into their mining ones, they're probably just using lower quality yields that would've been tossed anyways
Mar 22, 2021 2:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Given that the cards would just be mining and not really doing any other kinds of workloads
Mar 22, 2021 2:50 PM - SG854: And it's not the limited hardware either. Early review samples of b9 and c9 had that 120hz bfi option. But took it off for retail release. Then promised they will bring it back but never did.
Mar 22, 2021 2:50 PM - BagOBones: where do I go to make a thread? I'm sorry, I'm a noob here!
Mar 22, 2021 2:51 PM - SG854: In the forums you can make a thread
Mar 22, 2021 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC you need a minimum number of posts before you can make threads in some sections
Mar 22, 2021 2:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5 or something like that, to prevent spambots and such
Mar 22, 2021 2:52 PM - BagOBones: Ah ok..maybe you could answer my question. Its regarding retroarch
Mar 22, 2021 2:55 PM - BagOBones: I'm playing DK64 and I'm having this weird glitch we're the camera keeps flickering two and fro. I read that when I start the rom I need to "turn on FBEmu" but I have no clue where that is...
Mar 22, 2021 2:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What are you running Retroarch on?
Mar 22, 2021 2:57 PM - BagOBones: My Samsung Galaxy S21. An Android
Mar 22, 2021 2:58 PM - BagOBones: Funny thing is, I've never had this glitch happen to me before. Right up until today.
Mar 22, 2021 2:58 PM - SG854: Maybe a setting got adjusted. I usually just erase my configs and start from defaults.
Mar 22, 2021 2:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Open the quick menu, go to Options, there should be an option for Framebuffer Emulation
Mar 22, 2021 3:00 PM - BagOBones: ok, it an on & off switch
Mar 22, 2021 3:00 PM - BagOBones: its*
Mar 22, 2021 3:02 PM - BagOBones: Im using Mupen64 - plus Next (GLES3) as my current core
Mar 22, 2021 3:02 PM - BagOBones: That as well as the GLES2 are the only N64 cores available on my device
Mar 22, 2021 3:03 PM - BagOBones: and the GLES2 makes the screen pitch black. So I'm forced to use the GLES3...
Mar 22, 2021 3:05 PM - BagOBones: I tried to reset the defaults..and it did jack diddly...I need to follow this guide, I just need to know how to turn FBEmu on.
Mar 22, 2021 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://imgur.com/a/A4ueHGL < As I said, open the quick menu, go to Options, and there's an option for Framebuffer Emulation
Mar 22, 2021 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FBEmu = Framebuffer Emulation
Mar 22, 2021 3:09 PM - BagOBones: oh..I'm an idiot lmao, thank you 
Mar 22, 2021 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need to be loaded into the game to access the setting BTW
Mar 22, 2021 3:09 PM - BagOBones: gotcha
Mar 22, 2021 3:09 PM - BagOBones: okok..lemme see if this works
Mar 22, 2021 3:13 PM - BagOBones: it works! Thanks again!
Mar 22, 2021 3:15 PM - BagOBones: ok, now that thats fixed. I have one more query
Mar 22, 2021 3:15 PM - BagOBones: this involves the playstation
Mar 22, 2021 3:17 PM - BagOBones: I have all of my games in playlist to their consoles respectively, and everything works just fine except for psx.  when I atempted to import my psx games, they didn't load to a playlist.
Mar 22, 2021 3:18 PM - BagOBones: furthermore, when I try to boot on up, the app crashed, and takes me back to my apps
Mar 22, 2021 3:19 PM - BagOBones: Is their a reasonable fix to this issue?
Mar 22, 2021 4:58 PM - Flame: what file format are your files for the playstation?
Mar 22, 2021 4:58 PM - BagOBones: bin, cue, and straight up .7z files
Mar 22, 2021 4:59 PM - Flame: do you have the bios files?
Mar 22, 2021 4:59 PM - BagOBones: I don't thinks so
Mar 22, 2021 4:59 PM - BagOBones: where would I put them?
Mar 22, 2021 5:00 PM - Flame: cant remember top of my head
Mar 22, 2021 5:00 PM - Flame: this might help you
Mar 22, 2021 5:00 PM - Flame: https://www.maketecheasier.com/retroarch-ps1-emulation/
Mar 22, 2021 5:01 PM - BagOBones: I'm not using bio damanding roms tho.. some work without em'. I just want to play the original crash games
Mar 22, 2021 5:01 PM - SG854: You need bios to load ps1 games
Mar 22, 2021 5:02 PM - BagOBones: very well
Mar 22, 2021 5:02 PM - BagOBones: what's the best core to use?
Mar 22, 2021 5:02 PM - SG854: In the pc version you put it in the systems folder. Don't know if there's a folder similar on android.
Mar 22, 2021 5:03 PM - BagOBones: I'll look
Mar 22, 2021 5:03 PM - SG854: I like using mednafen
Mar 22, 2021 5:03 PM - BagOBones: I don't see anything... Maybe the config folder
Mar 22, 2021 5:03 PM - BagOBones: ?
Mar 22, 2021 5:03 PM - Flame: SG854 i was thinking the same about bios. then i thought i might be thinking wrong. condersing i have not used PS1 emu's in a while
Mar 22, 2021 5:04 PM - SG854: Ya you put all bios in the systems folder
Mar 22, 2021 5:04 PM - BagOBones: they also refuse to add to my playlist
Mar 22, 2021 5:04 PM - BagOBones: anything to that?
Mar 22, 2021 5:05 PM - SG854: I don't know about the play list. I don't usually mess with retroarch Playlists.
Mar 22, 2021 5:06 PM - SG854: I use Frontends like Big Box and Hyperspin. Don't know if they have an equivalent on android.
Mar 22, 2021 5:10 PM - BagOBones: How would I use Hyperspin?
Mar 22, 2021 5:11 PM - SG854: I don't think they have it on android
Mar 22, 2021 5:11 PM - BagOBones: crap.
Mar 22, 2021 5:11 PM - SG854: I'm wrong they do
Mar 22, 2021 5:11 PM - SG854: https://hyperspin-fe.com/forums/topic/28642-tutorial-hyperspin-android-overview-and-install/
Mar 22, 2021 5:12 PM - BagOBones: How do I get dolphin cors to work? it reads my roms but when I load up the core it tells me "Unable to load libero"
Mar 22, 2021 5:12 PM - SG854: Hyperspin is a bitch to set up though
Mar 22, 2021 5:12 PM - BagOBones: oh!
Mar 22, 2021 5:12 PM - BagOBones: Cool!
Mar 22, 2021 5:12 PM - BagOBones: Hey, I'll figure it out. I always do 
Mar 22, 2021 5:14 PM - SG854: It has a really nice flashy menu
Mar 22, 2021 5:14 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/-exTFv-SgPU
Mar 22, 2021 5:14 PM - BagOBones: oh! Groovy!
Mar 22, 2021 5:14 PM - SG854: Hopefully they simplified the android install
Mar 22, 2021 5:15 PM - BagOBones: It looks pretty simple lmao
Mar 22, 2021 5:15 PM - BagOBones: Does it support Gamecube?
Mar 22, 2021 5:17 PM - SG854: It should support multiple emulators and systems
Mar 22, 2021 5:17 PM - BagOBones: oki
Mar 22, 2021 5:17 PM - BagOBones: Any tips?
Mar 22, 2021 5:18 PM - SG854: It's a front end only not an actual emulator. So you still need retroarch and various emulators.
Mar 22, 2021 5:18 PM - SG854: It just makes things look nicer
Mar 22, 2021 5:19 PM - BagOBones: gotcha. Its looks soo badass!
Mar 22, 2021 5:20 PM - SG854: That's why I use. It's a badass front end
Mar 22, 2021 5:21 PM - SG854: There's also launch box and attract mode. Other good front ends.
Mar 22, 2021 5:21 PM - BagOBones: Are their other wallpapers and skins to use?
Mar 22, 2021 5:23 PM - BagOBones: What do you play your emulators on?
Mar 22, 2021 5:27 PM - SG854: I play them on a used optiplex pc I got.
Mar 22, 2021 5:28 PM - SG854: You can change the skins on launch box and attract mode.
Mar 22, 2021 5:29 PM - BagOBones: ah, gotcha
Mar 22, 2021 5:30 PM - BagOBones: I bought a dell optiplex 990, And I'm planning on working on that soon, so I'll try to put hyperspin on it as its frontend.
Mar 22, 2021 5:33 PM - SG854: You are going to have a frustrating time setting it up. I would suggest launch box. It's the easiest to set up.
Mar 22, 2021 5:34 PM - SG854: I choose hyperspin because it has the nicest menu for an old school crt display. Like the one in the video.
Mar 22, 2021 5:34 PM - BagOBones: That was the original plan. But if you insist, I'll keep it Launch Box
Mar 22, 2021 5:35 PM - BagOBones: Do you recommend BigBox of do you think I should just stick to Launch box?
Mar 22, 2021 5:37 PM - BagOBones: I always like to build retro consoles in my spare time, Its kinda like a hobby. So I think this will be a fun lil' project.
Mar 22, 2021 5:38 PM - SG854: Launch box is free. But you have to pay to use big box. I think it's worth it as big box looks much nicer.
Mar 22, 2021 5:38 PM - SG854: You may be able to find a free ver. using unorthodox means lol
Mar 22, 2021 5:43 PM - BagOBones: I also want to put launch box on my android device, but I don't see it in the play store, yet, It says online that it is available for android..what gives?
Mar 22, 2021 5:44 PM - SG854: Is there an android ver.?
Mar 22, 2021 5:46 PM - BagOBones: yeah..I'm reading I'll have to manually install it via APK...
Mar 22, 2021 5:47 PM - BagOBones: Nice....
Mar 22, 2021 5:47 PM - SG854: Android phones have dex mode. So you can hook it up to any display and have a portable emulation machine.
Mar 22, 2021 5:47 PM - SG854: When you are at your friends house you can play on a big screen. Awesome feature.
Mar 22, 2021 5:50 PM - BagOBones: Oh shit really? Thats cool!
Mar 22, 2021 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dex is only available on Samsung phones
Mar 22, 2021 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not all Android phones
Mar 22, 2021 5:52 PM - BagOBones: oh...
Mar 22, 2021 5:52 PM - BagOBones: Well, their goes my happiness.
Mar 22, 2021 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are third party things that are like that, but they're all still meh
Mar 22, 2021 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And of course you can just mirror the display to most TVs and stuff these days
Mar 22, 2021 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's not the same kind of "desktop mode" thing that Samsung offers
Mar 22, 2021 5:54 PM - SG854: Don't you have a S21?
Mar 22, 2021 5:54 PM - BagOBones: Yes Sir!
Mar 22, 2021 5:54 PM - BagOBones: Newest Model
Mar 22, 2021 5:54 PM - SG854: That's Samsung
Mar 22, 2021 5:55 PM - SG854: You have dex mode
Mar 22, 2021 5:55 PM - BagOBones: I do?
Mar 22, 2021 5:55 PM - SG854: Yes
Mar 22, 2021 5:55 PM - BagOBones: This is getting really confusing lmao
Mar 22, 2021 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dex is only available on Samsung phones < The Galaxy S21 is a Samsung phone 
Mar 22, 2021 5:57 PM - BagOBones: 
Mar 22, 2021 5:58 PM - SG854: That could be a pc replacement if you just want emulation and use some word apps and stuff.
Mar 22, 2021 5:58 PM - BagOBones: Could I play that super mario 64 hd mod on my device?
Mar 22, 2021 5:59 PM - BagOBones: I know that'as a little off topic lmao XD
Mar 22, 2021 5:59 PM - SG854: Has it been ported?
Mar 22, 2021 6:02 PM - BagOBones: I think so..
Mar 22, 2021 6:19 PM - Chary: The Mario 64 Android port worked really well on my boyfriends S20
Mar 22, 2021 6:19 PM - Chary: I'm excited about using Dex with my phone. Just wanna wait til I get a case. I don't want to scratch my phone
Mar 22, 2021 6:42 PM - KILZpro3: Hey everyone! Does anyone know how to install CTRPF for the 3ds?
Mar 22, 2021 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: KILZpro3 https://github.com/Nanquitas/Luma3DS/releases/tag/v10.2.1
Mar 22, 2021 7:00 PM - KILZpro3: I need the CTRPluginFramework.plg
Mar 22, 2021 7:01 PM - KILZpro3: But in the text it only shows actionreplay.plf
Mar 22, 2021 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://github.com/Nanquitas/CTRPluginFramework-BlankTemplate/releases/tag/v0.5.1
Mar 22, 2021 7:04 PM - KILZpro3: Where is the filr?
Mar 22, 2021 7:04 PM - KILZpro3: *file*
Mar 22, 2021 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: right there
Mar 22, 2021 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: use it with the luma fork
Mar 22, 2021 7:07 PM - KILZpro3: I already have the custom luma
Mar 22, 2021 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: its a .3gx
Mar 22, 2021 7:08 PM - KILZpro3: I just need the CTRPluginFramework.plg for my plugins
Mar 22, 2021 7:09 PM - KILZpro3: it if doesn't show in attached files
Mar 22, 2021 7:11 PM - KILZpro3: I just wish it was there
Mar 22, 2021 7:14 PM - KILZpro3: I found it!
Mar 22, 2021 7:15 PM - KILZpro3: Thx for giving me the link. Sry for any rudeness.
Mar 22, 2021 7:15 PM - BagOBones: intresting
Mar 22, 2021 7:16 PM - KILZpro3: What?
Mar 22, 2021 7:16 PM - KILZpro3: what Is interesting?
Mar 22, 2021 7:16 PM - BagOBones: Hey fellas, does anyone have any links to psx bios for rearmed?
Mar 22, 2021 7:16 PM - BagOBones: or just core in general?
Mar 22, 2021 7:17 PM - KILZpro3: https://docs.libretro.com/library/pcsx_rearmed/
Mar 22, 2021 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's against the rules to ask for BIOS files here, as they're considered copyrighted content
Mar 22, 2021 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use google.
Mar 22, 2021 7:29 PM - BagOBones: oki doke
Mar 22, 2021 7:32 PM - BagOBones: Can anyone explain to me why when I put gamecube roms on my retroarch it reads it and puts it on my playlist, but when I load it up it crashes and tells me "Unable to Load Libero"?
Mar 22, 2021 7:32 PM - BagOBones: I have the dolphin core installed too
Mar 22, 2021 7:33 PM - x65943: probably better off asking in a thread than shoutbox
Mar 22, 2021 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you follow the instructions on adding the Sys folder? Otherwise Dolphin doesn't run on Retroarch AFAIK
Mar 22, 2021 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.libretro.com/library/dolphin/ <
Mar 22, 2021 7:34 PM - BagOBones: Yeah, I have the sys folder in my device, but it still doesn't load
Mar 22, 2021 7:35 PM - BagOBones: And I'm a noob, x65943, so I can make a thread on the appropriate forum yet
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - BagOBones: can't*
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just use the standalone Dolphin version TBH, it's updated more often that then Retroarch Core
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And has more options last I knew
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - BagOBones: How do I set that up>
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - BagOBones: ?*
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Go to the play store, install Dolphin
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's it
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - mthrnite: how do i shot web?
Mar 22, 2021 7:36 PM - BagOBones: I have that lmao
Mar 22, 2021 7:37 PM - BagOBones: but It won't read my roms
Mar 22, 2021 7:37 PM - BagOBones: its really annoying
Mar 22, 2021 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 22, 2021 7:38 PM - BagOBones: Please tell me you have a solution lmao 
Mar 22, 2021 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make sure "Search Subfolders" or whatever it's called is enabled in the Paths section, should work just fine
Mar 22, 2021 7:40 PM - BagOBones: Oh, I didn't do that lol. That's why... I just have Super Mario Sunshine in my standard "Downloads" path on my phone
Mar 22, 2021 7:40 PM - BagOBones: along with the rest of my roms for retroarch
Mar 22, 2021 7:42 PM - BagOBones: Still nothing.
Mar 22, 2021 7:43 PM - BagOBones: Could you give me guide? Because I'm a dumb child, that's very lost, and just wants to play Luigi's Mansion
Mar 22, 2021 7:44 PM - BagOBones: My app keeps crashing too
Mar 22, 2021 7:45 PM - BagOBones: Everytime I click the "+" button It boot back to my home screen
Mar 22, 2021 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Mar 22, 2021 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you can't figure out how to use dolphin i'm not sure how to help
Mar 22, 2021 8:43 PM - BagOBones: Well thank god...
Mar 22, 2021 9:49 PM - SG854: I measured the light output of my crt and its around 300 nits. Really impressive. Considered that the screen is lit way less then a BFI LCD. And it's an old worn out tube.
Mar 22, 2021 9:50 PM - SG854: Crts are 1ms of image persistence. My B9 OLED has around 8ms of persistence. So my OLED in Black Frame Insertion mode is lit alot longer then my crt but has an overall dimmer image then my crt. Really impressive light output from a crt.
Mar 22, 2021 9:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.ign.com/articles/nier-automata-on-pc-game-pass-is-a-better-port-than-on-steam-and-fans-are-conflicted 
Mar 22, 2021 9:55 PM - SG854: And 8ms is still noticeable blurrier when comparing them side by side. Makes it a bit clearer but still not quite there. To a 1ms crt.
Mar 22, 2021 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: contrast ratio on a CRT is still trash though can't do blacks at all
Mar 22, 2021 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Nerds
Mar 22, 2021 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Cool MVG pinned one of my comments
Mar 22, 2021 11:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cbr.com/superman-lois-lane-son-becomes-batman-zack-snyder-justice-league/amp/ lol lois was a whore


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 24, 2021)

Mar 23, 2021 7:08 AM - Veho: Wut.
Mar 23, 2021 7:31 AM - MetallicKaiser: hello
Mar 23, 2021 7:43 AM - SHgamer1221: hi
Mar 23, 2021 8:01 AM - kenenthk: No
Mar 23, 2021 10:14 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/HZjeHfZCoaU
Mar 23, 2021 11:13 AM - Veho: https://mobile.twitter.com/avahne/status/1261884324259008513?lang=en
Mar 23, 2021 11:14 AM - Veho: The Funkey S can run Pico8. Neat.
Mar 23, 2021 11:19 AM - kenenthk: With an 8cm screen
Mar 23, 2021 11:45 AM - BagOBones: cool
Mar 23, 2021 11:51 AM - Veho: 8cm? Not even close.
Mar 23, 2021 11:52 AM - Veho: 3.8 cm  
Mar 23, 2021 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Is this where I say something about a small penis or save it for later
Mar 23, 2021 12:27 PM - BagOBones: please, save it for never lmao
Mar 23, 2021 12:32 PM - kenenthk: Small penis device
Mar 23, 2021 12:43 PM - BagOBones: NoOoOoO!! 
Mar 23, 2021 12:46 PM - kenenthk: It's okay some of us like to buy things that are familiar with us in size
Mar 23, 2021 12:48 PM - BagOBones: Uh, ok man. You do you
Mar 23, 2021 12:53 PM - kenenthk: I already do that enough
Mar 23, 2021 1:00 PM - BagOBones: This chat is super dead lol
Mar 23, 2021 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Then dial 911
Mar 23, 2021 1:10 PM - BagOBones: Hur Hur...
Mar 23, 2021 1:31 PM - 0xFFFFFFFF: Autopsy of this chat confirms that, yes, indeed, that joke was unfuuny and no one laughed.
Mar 23, 2021 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: we also discovered trace amounts of cocaine and semen on the body
Mar 23, 2021 1:46 PM - Veho: Only trace amounts? Normally you would have to dig your way through the semen and cocaine to get to the body.
Mar 23, 2021 1:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D2LuOWt.jpg
Mar 23, 2021 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi doesn't waste cocaine
Mar 23, 2021 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: "instructions included" hmm i wonder if anyone has uploaded a copy...
Mar 23, 2021 1:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uxhryks.jpg
Mar 23, 2021 1:57 PM - Veho: "Stick fist into lube, stick fist into butt."
Mar 23, 2021 2:05 PM - kenenthk: Semen yes? Yes cocaine probably diginity? No
Mar 23, 2021 2:08 PM - kenenthk: And stop snitching on psi where do you think all that confiscated coke comes from and gets to me
Mar 23, 2021 2:19 PM - BagOBones: does anyone know where I add psx bios to retroarch?
Mar 23, 2021 2:25 PM - kenenthk: System folder iirc
Mar 23, 2021 2:27 PM - kenenthk: retroarch>settings>directories>system/BIOS
Mar 23, 2021 2:32 PM - BagOBones: ooh, thx! B)
Mar 23, 2021 2:33 PM - BagOBones: wait..
Mar 23, 2021 2:33 PM - BagOBones: I don't see a settings folder.
Mar 23, 2021 2:34 PM - BagOBones: b
Mar 23, 2021 2:34 PM - BagOBones: r
Mar 23, 2021 2:34 PM - BagOBones: u
Mar 23, 2021 2:34 PM - BagOBones: h
Mar 23, 2021 2:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For Android you just put them in /Retroarch/system
Mar 23, 2021 2:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/THKQOaL.mp4
Mar 23, 2021 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Adding them on ps4 was a lot painless then I thought thankfully someone compiled a PKG installer folder
Mar 23, 2021 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Now I have like 20 devices that can emulate genesis games
Mar 23, 2021 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Though I ran a cyberpunk PKG and it shut down the ps4 
Mar 23, 2021 3:09 PM - BagOBones: do I just add them to the root of the system folder?
Mar 23, 2021 3:09 PM - BagOBones: or is there a specific folder I need to add them to?
Mar 23, 2021 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I think so just copy and paste them in there may need to refresh it
Mar 23, 2021 3:11 PM - BagOBones: ok, thank you! huge help!
Mar 23, 2021 3:14 PM - BagOBones: Are the only files I need are scph5501? That's the us bio file, and that's all I really care about playing...
Mar 23, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, that's all you need
Mar 23, 2021 3:18 PM - kenenthk: If you Google retroarch system bios there are full compiled links you can download
Mar 23, 2021 3:25 PM - BagOBones: My app is still crashing.. Is this horse shit.
Mar 23, 2021 3:26 PM - BagOBones: I've done everything! Bios, Core updates, extracted files! What gives?!
Mar 23, 2021 3:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it's just not compatible with your phone
Mar 23, 2021 3:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.maketecheasier.com/retroarch-android-guide/
Mar 23, 2021 3:28 PM - BagOBones: Why would it give me the option then?
Mar 23, 2021 3:29 PM - BagOBones: I have the newest android model. It should be compatible
Mar 23, 2021 3:29 PM - kenenthk: I'd just look up a youtube video and follow their steps
Mar 23, 2021 3:32 PM - BagOBones: Yea..I'll just do that...
Mar 23, 2021 3:48 PM - kenenthk: https://www.the-sun.com/news/2562851/evanston-illinois-vote-approve-reparations-black-residents-slavery/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ussunnewsfacebookbreaking
Mar 23, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/cyberpunk-2077-lead-gameplay-designer-leaves-cd-projekt-red/
Mar 23, 2021 3:59 PM - BagOBones: wtf is this?
Mar 23, 2021 3:59 PM - BagOBones: I installed DIG for my android frontend. Looks really nice 
Mar 23, 2021 5:36 PM - BagOBones: Could I put themes on retroarch?
Mar 23, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: Are you just planning to run psx
Mar 23, 2021 6:02 PM - BagOBones: no
Mar 23, 2021 6:02 PM - BagOBones: Practically all nintendo, sega, and sony systems lmao
Mar 23, 2021 6:06 PM - kenenthk: No youtube video helped you set it up?
Mar 23, 2021 6:14 PM - MetallicKaiser: it should be in the settings
Mar 23, 2021 6:14 PM - MetallicKaiser: BDII lets go
Mar 23, 2021 6:45 PM - BlazeMasterBM: simpso
Mar 23, 2021 6:50 PM - BlazeMasterBM: I played this game before I had a computer
Mar 23, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Dumb ass usps left our box wide open and left they keys there
Mar 23, 2021 7:40 PM - MetallicKaiser: That's not good
Mar 23, 2021 7:46 PM - kenenthk: Apartment style mailboxes too
Mar 23, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: I should've grabbed it and held the post office for ransom
Mar 23, 2021 8:27 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZHRtJvvubk
Mar 23, 2021 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: the whole row of mailboxes here were open once because the postman hadn't shut it properly when leaving
Mar 23, 2021 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: i just clicked it shut
Mar 23, 2021 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i opened my own mailbox the whole row just swung open maybe i was the first one to notice
Mar 23, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: That's different from leaving the fuckin key to everyone's mail inside it
Mar 23, 2021 9:11 PM - kenenthk: https://metro.co.uk/2021/03/23/sega-astro-city-mini-console-will-be-released-in-the-west-for-94-14293068/amp/
Mar 23, 2021 9:12 PM - Veho: $129.99? Fuck that.
Mar 23, 2021 9:36 PM - BagOBones: No YT video has helped my thus far..
Mar 23, 2021 9:37 PM - BagOBones: me*
Mar 23, 2021 9:39 PM - kenenthk: You wanna spend $80 on a 1 in her 
Mar 23, 2021 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Incher
Mar 23, 2021 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Both work
Mar 23, 2021 9:45 PM - BagOBones: on a what now?
Mar 23, 2021 9:53 PM - Veho: At least the one incher fits.
Mar 23, 2021 9:53 PM - Veho: Wait.
Mar 23, 2021 9:56 PM - kenenthk: They just say that to make you feel better about yourself 
Mar 23, 2021 10:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is Kenenthk always this mad? 
Mar 23, 2021 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I have a small penis so obviously
Mar 23, 2021 10:06 PM - Veho: Sometimes it's worse.
Mar 23, 2021 10:07 PM - kenenthk: I'm a nice guy
Mar 23, 2021 10:07 PM - x65943: hey you guys can help me with a problem? My torkoal just got leered hard
Mar 23, 2021 10:08 PM - x65943: the strange thing is it had white smoke
Mar 23, 2021 10:08 PM - x65943: I'm planning on spamming this message everywhere til the end of time til someone explains to me how this could happen
Mar 23, 2021 10:09 PM - kenenthk: What did it eat
Mar 23, 2021 10:09 PM - Veho: Was he wearing something revealing?
Mar 23, 2021 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have you tried turning him on?
Mar 23, 2021 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe it needs white liquid in addition to the white smoke
Mar 23, 2021 10:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 23, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: Tom used "Pound"
Mar 23, 2021 10:12 PM - Veho: It's super effective.
Mar 23, 2021 10:13 PM - kenenthk: -25 hp
Mar 23, 2021 10:33 PM - BagOBones: ok then..
Mar 23, 2021 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: That's different from leaving the fuckin key to everyone's mail inside it <- not by much, either way the first person that sees it has access to everyone's mail
Mar 23, 2021 10:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: BagOBones: I have the newest android model. It should be compatible <- what do you mean, "newest android model"
Mar 23, 2021 11:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: you mean version? version doesn't matter, some devices just don't have good enough drivers to support it... at least in opengl mode, try vulkan instead and see if you have better luck with that
Mar 23, 2021 11:04 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TP5Q6BP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_1F1MAV00NY1Z4X2TMBXY
Mar 23, 2021 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He has a Galaxy S21 Ultra, so it should be juts fine
Mar 23, 2021 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just some dumb config or he's using a bad core or somethign
Mar 23, 2021 11:15 PM - aadz93: tip: any youtube video with ads, skip to the end and replay it, ad free
Mar 23, 2021 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just use an adblocker like a normal person
Mar 23, 2021 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: /Youtube Vanced on mobile
Mar 23, 2021 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Adblockers block ads?
Mar 23, 2021 11:27 PM - Flame: just use this kenenthk
Mar 23, 2021 11:27 PM - Flame: *.*
Mar 23, 2021 11:52 PM - aadz93: literally takes 1 second to do
Mar 23, 2021 11:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: or Smart YouTube TV on android tv
Mar 24, 2021 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Pft youtube peasants get hulu be forcefucked into watching ads with no skip
Mar 24, 2021 2:20 AM - BagOBones: - The Real Jdbye: "What do you mean the newest model?" The Galaxy S21. Like, just look it up lmao
Mar 24, 2021 2:40 AM - aadz93: you'd be surprised how much tv you can actually watch on youtube, if your Google fu is of ranking, I also have Netflix and actual tv
Mar 24, 2021 2:41 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/ov7CPykHvO0
Mar 24, 2021 2:41 AM - aadz93: watchin that atm
Mar 24, 2021 2:42 AM - BagOBones: cool
Mar 24, 2021 2:43 AM - BagOBones: https://gbatemp.net/threads/psx-cores-in-retro-arch-crash-my-app-android.585446/


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 25, 2021)

Mar 24, 2021 4:52 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/HnnKz5ONZps 
Mar 24, 2021 5:10 AM - BagOBones: uh..thanks for the heads up?
Mar 24, 2021 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: newest *android* model BagOBones
Mar 24, 2021 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was the bit that had me confused
Mar 24, 2021 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: android is an OS it doesn't have models
Mar 24, 2021 12:32 PM - kenenthk: https://thehill.com/changing-america/well-being/prevention-cures/544575-pfizer-is-now-testing-a-covid-19-pill hey remember when I said something about covid-19 having a pill form vaccine
Mar 24, 2021 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: not a vaccine
Mar 24, 2021 12:35 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it's just a pill that helps cure you from it
Mar 24, 2021 1:13 PM - BagOBones: why do you care so much The Real Jdbye?
Mar 24, 2021 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: because it's vague as to whether you mean the device, or the android version
Mar 24, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Technically I guess a version could be classified as a model
Mar 24, 2021 1:58 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3yX_1gJ_51M but of course
Mar 24, 2021 3:55 PM - krisie2: Yo, there's a Want To Buy forum, but how do I get in there?
Mar 24, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need 100 posts
Mar 24, 2021 4:03 PM - krisie2: Darn :/
Mar 24, 2021 4:03 PM - krisie2: Wanted to look into selling my unpatched switch
Mar 24, 2021 4:05 PM - kenenthk: Just post more it really won't take that long to get 100 posts here
Mar 24, 2021 4:05 PM - krisie2: fair
Mar 24, 2021 4:06 PM - krisie2: but im literally on 1 post
Mar 24, 2021 4:07 PM - kenenthk: Only you can change it
Mar 24, 2021 4:07 PM - krisie2: very troo
Mar 24, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: Change begins with you.
Mar 24, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/svOjeVQ.jpg
Mar 24, 2021 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Worked for Obama
Mar 24, 2021 5:58 PM - SG854: Obama bin laden
Mar 24, 2021 5:58 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/roW8GhMbBpg
Mar 24, 2021 6:07 PM - Veho: Wow, it looks like shit.
Mar 24, 2021 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Cause it's big
Mar 24, 2021 6:36 PM - Veho: A big shit.
Mar 24, 2021 6:36 PM - Veho: It's not the size, it's the shape.
Mar 24, 2021 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
Mar 24, 2021 7:58 PM - BlazeMasterBM: @Scott_pilgrim
Mar 24, 2021 10:23 PM - BagOBones: Giggity
Mar 24, 2021 10:23 PM - BagOBones: Giggity
Mar 24, 2021 11:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty much the lowest effort you can go when portabilizing a console (slapping a premade screen accessory on top of it and calling it a day doesn't count)
Mar 24, 2021 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: ᐅ ᓱᒃᔅ ᑯᒃᔅ
Mar 24, 2021 11:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: "u sux cox" in inuktitut script
Mar 25, 2021 12:02 AM - SG854: Jesus Garcia
Mar 25, 2021 3:37 AM - kenenthk: I mean I'm sure the dude was even acting serious with it
Mar 25, 2021 3:38 AM - kenenthk: I doubt you could even cut the ps4s mobo to get it smaller if we remember the  "portable" briefcase that was just an external display for 360s
Mar 25, 2021 3:48 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SJXLR2Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_NSDEWSKCBN72JW3704PV


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 26, 2021)

Mar 25, 2021 4:43 AM - SG854: @Veho Dj Panda made a review of the Funkey S
Mar 25, 2021 5:08 AM - kenenthk: Was it a short review
Mar 25, 2021 5:31 AM - kenenthk: New captain america show is pretty good so far
Mar 25, 2021 6:03 AM - stinger101mg: about the portabilization thing, I agree the briefcase idea was a generic idea while cool but it been done very well by people who make them. but as a scene member ha:ing seen many benheck style and quality truly portable consoles so anything less is basically bad craftsmanship.
Mar 25, 2021 6:08 AM - Chary: It's really cool to see, but honestly are they even close to being worth it?
Mar 25, 2021 6:14 AM - kenenthk: Just gotta wait for the vita 2 
Mar 25, 2021 6:18 AM - kenenthk: But yeah most games for xboner are basically on pc now anyway so if you really want a portable gaming console the aya neo or some portable graphic chip device is probably your best bet or just live with remote play features
Mar 25, 2021 6:20 AM - kenenthk: But hey just knowing it can be done by throwing shit together makes it worth it if you got money to blow and just want to do it because you can
Mar 25, 2021 8:00 AM - Veho: Wharever makes him happy.
Mar 25, 2021 8:17 AM - ihaveawindows: excuse me, i want to promote my site here ))
Mar 25, 2021 8:34 AM - kenenthk: I want money
Mar 25, 2021 8:38 AM - Foxi4: In regards to PS4's and portables, you don't even need to cut the motherboard - the Slim revision is about the size of a Switch with joycons on. You only need a 5V and a 12V rail and power consumption peaks at 100W. I should know, I kinda-sorta portabilised one for giggles. Never finished, I'm no good at making shells, but the system works dandy.
Mar 25, 2021 8:39 AM - Foxi4: You can remove *a lot* of the bulk by getting rid of the disc drive and the PSU which constitute the bulk of the system. The PSU is easily replaceable with a DC-DC ATX supply, in my case I used a tiny 180W one, and a bank of 12 18650 batteries.
Mar 25, 2021 8:40 AM - Foxi4: Slap a battery management board and a screen on the thing and you're done, use an SSD for good measure if you want it to have no spinning rust (recommended).
Mar 25, 2021 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Huh you could probably 3d print a chassis and have a switch like ps4 portable like the guy attempted but less shitty
Mar 25, 2021 8:44 AM - Foxi4: Sadly, I don't have a 3D printer.
Mar 25, 2021 8:45 AM - Foxi4: Maybe in the future though, pretty much everything else is done.
Mar 25, 2021 8:45 AM - kenenthk: I think they have service you can send designs to but probably not worth it over costs
Mar 25, 2021 8:46 AM - kenenthk: 3D printers are getting more affordable
Mar 25, 2021 8:47 AM - kenenthk: I wanna mail my bills play plastic just to confuse bill collectors
Mar 25, 2021 8:48 AM - kenenthk: By*
Mar 25, 2021 8:53 AM - Foxi4: That sounds like work though. My issue is that I get an idea, I take it to the point of working, pat myself on the back for being right and never do the finishing touches. In any case, here it is:
Mar 25, 2021 8:53 AM - Foxi4: https://gbatemp.net/entry/dead-projects-ps4-portable.18585/
Mar 25, 2021 8:54 AM - Foxi4: Messy bench, I know - I throw stuff around in my tinkering area, OCD guys can look away.
Mar 25, 2021 8:54 AM - Foxi4: I remember "milling" that heatsink by hand - woof! Not easy at all.
Mar 25, 2021 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Won't surprise me if that's how pc boards start shipping small chips everything already on board which is basically a console but thought of having everything small and can be replaced as chips is like nice
Mar 25, 2021 8:58 AM - Foxi4: There's a Chinese company that repurposes Xbox One SoC's in that fashion.
Mar 25, 2021 8:58 AM - kenenthk: My love for 3080 APUs will happen one day
Mar 25, 2021 8:59 AM - Foxi4: They're theoretically an Xbox, for all intents and purposes, but soldered to an ATX board with normal hookups for everything else, and they run Windows just fine. Very weird.
Mar 25, 2021 9:00 AM - kenenthk: I just see us have high performance grade machines in small factors without need huge desktop chassis will happen soon
Mar 25, 2021 9:01 AM - Foxi4: I mean, we kinda already do with Ryzen Embedded.
Mar 25, 2021 9:01 AM - kenenthk: We technically have them already but I'm meaning plug and play features that doesn't cost thousands
Mar 25, 2021 9:01 AM - Foxi4: As long as the portable has an exposed PCI-E interface you could add external GPU's for "desktop" operation.
Mar 25, 2021 9:02 AM - Veho: So you're asking for SoC solutions but modular?
Mar 25, 2021 9:02 AM - Foxi4: I think HP was working on something like that - tablet computer that you dock at home to get a desktop experience.
Mar 25, 2021 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but with the grows of APUs I'm meaning it could get to the point where we don't need everything external or huge to run 8k whatever
Mar 25, 2021 9:02 AM - Foxi4: "Acceptable oomph" on the go, big oomph at home.
Mar 25, 2021 9:03 AM - kenenthk: Hardware gets bigger just to get smaller
Mar 25, 2021 9:04 AM - kenenthk: We all remember how big Heads were like 50 years ago now we have super fast storage options on a chip
Mar 25, 2021 9:05 AM - kenenthk: HDDs*
Mar 25, 2021 9:08 AM - Foxi4: It's a power delivery problem more than anything else.
Mar 25, 2021 9:09 AM - Foxi4: You need at least 100W TDP to have a meaningful desktop replacement experience, and that means 2-3 hours battery life tops. That, and you have to get rid of those 100W that get converted into heat.
Mar 25, 2021 9:09 AM - Foxi4: I make a slapstick project, so I can hang a hunk of copper on a SoC because I'm not selling the product. A consumer will never buy that because it weighs a ton and lasts one gaming sesh.
Mar 25, 2021 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Yeah PSUs are really the only things that haven't changed they can get smaller but smaller = lower wattage obviously unless you go external which I'd be fine with
Mar 25, 2021 9:12 AM - Foxi4: I was thinking more about batteries.
Mar 25, 2021 9:12 AM - kenenthk: But hey I need a 1,200 W PSU to defeat my dick measuring rivals
Mar 25, 2021 9:12 AM - Foxi4: If it's just wall power you want then sky is the limit, buy a NUC lol.
Mar 25, 2021 9:13 AM - kenenthk: But I dunno I think most who bought thousand watt PSUs bridged gpus and even dual gpus aren't really needed anymore
Mar 25, 2021 9:14 AM - Foxi4: They're not only not needed, they're dead, for all intents and purposes.
Mar 25, 2021 9:15 AM - kenenthk: Unless you're a filthy miner
Mar 25, 2021 9:15 AM - Foxi4: Crossfire is discontinued, no new SLI profiles are coming, so that's effectively discontinued and NVLink only exists on 3090 for memory sharing.
Mar 25, 2021 9:15 AM - Foxi4: It gives you zero benefit on RDNA2 and Ampere
Mar 25, 2021 9:16 AM - kenenthk: But if I bridge two 750s I'll get the performance of a 1080 
Mar 25, 2021 9:21 AM - Foxi4: SLI scaling has always been a bit wonky. Sometimes you get a measurable benefit, sometimes it gives you a benefit, but destroys your frame times so it "looks" crap anyway, then other times it gives you no benefit or performs worse than one GPU.
Mar 25, 2021 9:21 AM - Foxi4: It's not really fit for gaming, only productivity tasks that aren't so bound by timing.
Mar 25, 2021 9:21 AM - kenenthk: I think most did it just to do it
Mar 25, 2021 9:22 AM - Foxi4: It's certainly very cool, all things considered.
Mar 25, 2021 9:22 AM - kenenthk: But a lot of games weren't even really native 1080p when they were
Mar 25, 2021 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Must spend an extra $300 cause it looks cool
Mar 25, 2021 9:25 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/3/24/22327796/dyson-v15-detect-vacuum-lasers-cleaning-dust-sensors
Mar 25, 2021 9:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UeDLaNR.gifv
Mar 25, 2021 9:33 AM - Veho: Dysons suck  
Mar 25, 2021 9:34 AM - Veho: My vacuum has regular LEDs in front, not lasers, but they still do a great job of shaming me. YES I SEE THE DUST YOU GUILT TRIPPING FUCK
Mar 25, 2021 9:35 AM - Veho: And it didn't cost me $10000 like the Dyson.
Mar 25, 2021 9:41 AM - kenenthk: Fuck Dyson for making you do a better job vacuuming anyway it's supposed to be the easiest of cleaning
Mar 25, 2021 9:41 AM - kenenthk: Vacuum right or we'll send a bolt of lightning up your tits
Mar 25, 2021 10:05 AM - Foxi4: Forget vacuuming, I have to get one of those clever air filters that just suck dust up before it settles.
Mar 25, 2021 10:05 AM - Foxi4: Now *that* is high life.
Mar 25, 2021 10:07 AM - kenenthk: You can have a higher life if it's legal where you live
Mar 25, 2021 10:08 AM - kenenthk: Or you could just live the bubble boy life https://s.hdnux.com/photos/10/42/73/2240234/7/rawImage.jpg
Mar 25, 2021 10:11 AM - Foxi4: I think we're isolated enough as it is right now.
Mar 25, 2021 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Hell I've been isolating before it was cool 
Mar 25, 2021 10:53 AM - Coto: lol
Mar 25, 2021 11:02 AM - MetallicKaiser: Ok so, which vacuums would people actually recommend?
Mar 25, 2021 11:02 AM - MetallicKaiser: Been meaning to buy a new one
Mar 25, 2021 11:02 AM - kenenthk: Lighter fluid and a match is a pretty reliable one
Mar 25, 2021 11:03 AM - MetallicKaiser: Is this a videogame or...?
Mar 25, 2021 11:03 AM - Foxi4: I have a Vax and it's gone through proper torture (renovations - vacuums don't normally like plaster and other fine particulates).
Mar 25, 2021 11:04 AM - Foxi4: It's a trooper. The only thing that's kind of annoying is the form factor.
Mar 25, 2021 11:05 AM - kenenthk: I'd assume most would say dirtdevil
Mar 25, 2021 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Or bissell I've been wanting a steamer
Mar 25, 2021 11:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Green foxi 
Mar 25, 2021 11:09 AM - Foxi4: Always green. :V
Mar 25, 2021 11:15 AM - kenenthk: They have kleenexs for that
Mar 25, 2021 11:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But I never seen a green fox, only orange fox 
Mar 25, 2021 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Its what happens when reviewers get the flu
Mar 25, 2021 11:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: MetallicKaiser: Ok so, which vacuums would people actually recommend? <- a robot vacuum
Mar 25, 2021 12:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen a blue fox
Mar 25, 2021 12:19 PM - kenenthk: Hoped in a bike in cyberpunk and I was riding around without a head for 10 minutes much fun
Mar 25, 2021 1:08 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: How great are my polls?
Mar 25, 2021 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Depends if good quality bait is used
Mar 25, 2021 1:33 PM - kenenthk: April fool's day is already right around the corner
Mar 25, 2021 1:44 PM - Veho: "Surprise! The coronavirus is actually last year's April 1st prank that went a bit wrong."
Mar 25, 2021 1:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, no more beer after March
Mar 25, 2021 1:46 PM - kenenthk: "Starting April 1st the world will be mask free again."
Mar 25, 2021 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Taking Vehos beer is like getting beheaded
Mar 25, 2021 2:09 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/CBV3C2ITDzk
Mar 25, 2021 5:39 PM - BagOBones: First comment of the afternoon lmao
Mar 25, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/YsuWAax
Mar 25, 2021 8:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Are y'all ready for Mario's death on the 31st
Mar 25, 2021 10:10 PM - BagOBones: not really...
Mar 25, 2021 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: just watched zack snyder's justice league
Mar 25, 2021 11:37 PM - SG854: Great News everyone
Mar 26, 2021 12:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: bummer the funkey s doesn't have a headphone jack, that's a deal breaker
Mar 26, 2021 12:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: the only places i would use it are out and about where i don't want to broadcast my game audio
Mar 26, 2021 2:20 AM - SG854: I'm having deja vu. I felt like I read foxi4 comment some where else


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 27, 2021)

Mar 26, 2021 4:47 AM - SG854: My computer stutters like crazy running ufo test. Stutters in games too. Don't know whats causing it.
Mar 26, 2021 4:48 AM - SG854: Edited my power plan to max. GPU to max. still stuttery
Mar 26, 2021 4:49 AM - SG854: https://www.testufo.com/
Mar 26, 2021 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/HP-15-EN0023DX-GeForce-Backlit-Keyboard/dp/B08G3T3G9X
Mar 26, 2021 5:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My latest thing
Mar 26, 2021 5:14 AM - SG854: This guys solar panel was causing frame time spikes
Mar 26, 2021 5:14 AM - SG854: https://forums.blurbusters.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=6064&start=10
Mar 26, 2021 5:15 AM - SG854: Interesting. Useless to my case since I dont have solar panel but interesting. Still cant find solution for my game stutters
Mar 26, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.instagram.com/p/CM3E5SPHwVW/?igshid=ew2o4udkb7gp
Mar 26, 2021 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/nNrmsx3S6w4
Mar 26, 2021 9:05 AM - kenenthk: Snoop dogg as buzz light-year classic
Mar 26, 2021 9:22 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/POOtW3vqcwE
Mar 26, 2021 10:31 AM - Veho: https://www.bbc.com/news/business-56533250
Mar 26, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: Dammit, my dragon dildo and 55 gallon tub of lube are going to be late.
Mar 26, 2021 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Are you ordering from toms catalog again
Mar 26, 2021 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: which size did you get Veho, XL?
Mar 26, 2021 5:56 PM - KILZpro3: Hey where can I find a cheat plugin for Pokemon Alpha Sapphire on 3ds?
Mar 26, 2021 5:57 PM - KILZpro3: Anyone? Pls
Mar 26, 2021 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be some cheats somewhere but hell if I know where, google is probably going to be your best bet.
Mar 26, 2021 7:02 PM - Flame: @ KILZpro3
Mar 26, 2021 7:02 PM - Flame: check this thread out https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-new-pokemon-xy-oras-ntr-cheat-plugin.477974/
Mar 26, 2021 7:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q4OPpCM.jpg
Mar 26, 2021 7:57 PM - KILZpro3: Thx flame
Mar 26, 2021 7:59 PM - KILZpro3: I'm surprised that a GBATemp Patreon helped me. so thumbs up for that
Mar 26, 2021 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you're forgetting that he's a mod
Mar 26, 2021 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: wait... hey, i help people all the time 
Mar 26, 2021 9:39 PM - Flame: jdbye im a Patreon too
Mar 26, 2021 9:39 PM - Flame: so his not wrong
Mar 26, 2021 9:39 PM - Flame: 
Mar 26, 2021 9:40 PM - Lilith Valentine: Imagine getting help in the shitbox
Mar 26, 2021 9:42 PM - Veho: That does not happen very often, I have to admit.
Mar 26, 2021 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: so am i
Mar 26, 2021 9:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: which makes him wrong
Mar 26, 2021 9:44 PM - Flame: Lilith Valentine i fixed your shout
Mar 26, 2021 9:44 PM - Flame: im kind
Mar 26, 2021 9:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're gonna have to try harder than that if you want out of hell 
Mar 26, 2021 9:47 PM - Flame: im a mod on temp, jdbye, hell heat would be a hoilday.
Mar 26, 2021 9:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't get that emote. Is that a mask or something? 
Mar 26, 2021 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: is what a mask?
Mar 26, 2021 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's TPi silly
Mar 26, 2021 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://gbatemp.net/members/tpi.25671/
Mar 26, 2021 9:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the raccoon from links awakening
Mar 26, 2021 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah I only play oracle of ages/seasons, not links awakening 
Mar 26, 2021 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: what?!
Mar 26, 2021 10:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: how is that possible
Mar 26, 2021 10:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Because, it is 
Mar 26, 2021 11:47 PM - mthrnite: 
Mar 26, 2021 11:47 PM - mthrnite: everything is possible with the right amount of lube
Mar 26, 2021 11:48 PM - Flame: 
Mar 26, 2021 11:49 PM - mthrnite: :dirty:
Mar 26, 2021 11:49 PM - mthrnite: #dirtyis7
Mar 26, 2021 11:52 PM - mthrnite: fuck, i meant :dirtie:
Mar 26, 2021 11:53 PM - mthrnite: :orc:
Mar 26, 2021 11:53 PM - mthrnite: :orcorcorc:
Mar 26, 2021 11:53 PM - mthrnite: damn, mods, get to work on some more emotes
Mar 26, 2021 11:56 PM - Flame: im working on it enis:
Mar 27, 2021 12:09 AM - Issac: It's MTHR! 
Mar 27, 2021 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Mar 27, 2021 12:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: too late now mthr those members are long gone
Mar 27, 2021 1:18 AM - Lilith Valentine: :< I missed MTHR
Mar 27, 2021 1:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: damn
Mar 27, 2021 3:19 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: :conga: when mods? literally unforumable
Mar 27, 2021 3:22 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: Yes.
Mar 27, 2021 3:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 27, 2021 3:26 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Conga?
Mar 27, 2021 3:37 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: conga.
Mar 27, 2021 3:38 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: i gotta clarify that it is not the fortnite one. my mistake
Mar 27, 2021 3:39 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: no fortnite
Mar 27, 2021 3:39 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: absolutely not
Mar 27, 2021 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we get a orgy emoticon?
Mar 27, 2021 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a bunch of smiles all jumping on each other


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 28, 2021)

Mar 27, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Too many people not getting laid?
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom has evidence he gets laid
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have video of mine so I am good lol
Mar 27, 2021 4:11 AM - Veho: :tshu:
Mar 27, 2021 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho hey 
Mar 27, 2021 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I been too busy to be on here much anymore  but maybe things will slow down soon
Mar 27, 2021 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: tshu? 
Mar 27, 2021 4:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho speak english
Mar 27, 2021 4:28 AM - Veho: Sonic, no  
Mar 27, 2021 4:28 AM - Veho: Hey Psi. As long as you're busy with something you enjoy  
Mar 27, 2021 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well the girl friend part yes very much so, the other stuff I would rather punch babies
Mar 27, 2021 5:12 AM - Veho: Well that can be said about any activity.
Mar 27, 2021 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 27, 2021 6:47 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/rWJXhjm
Mar 27, 2021 6:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Angry Veho 
Mar 27, 2021 10:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Angry Veho Game Nerd? Hmmm sounds familiar....
Mar 27, 2021 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/2KxhCysoxaE
Mar 27, 2021 12:38 PM - Veho: Dude has nice legs.
Mar 27, 2021 12:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Mar 27, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Well guess sears is finally closing shop just saw an email
Mar 27, 2021 2:16 PM - Veho: "Hello, we are closing."
Mar 27, 2021 2:16 PM - Veho: Any good going out of business sales?
Mar 27, 2021 2:38 PM - kenenthk: 30% off $2,000 fridges
Mar 27, 2021 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Usual expensive shit no one wants
Mar 27, 2021 2:41 PM - kenenthk: But hey I can see what's inside my fridge without opening it!
Mar 27, 2021 2:43 PM - Veho: How very early 2000s.
Mar 27, 2021 2:43 PM - Veho: See-through everything.
Mar 27, 2021 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Just drill a hole put in a webcam add some spicy done I just saved you $1,500
Mar 27, 2021 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Spicy spicy sauce works also
Mar 27, 2021 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you auto spell check
Mar 27, 2021 2:46 PM - kenenthk: Apoxy
Mar 27, 2021 2:48 PM - Veho: Smart fridge with huge LCD screen across the door. Shows the inside of the fridge, but can be programmed to show the insides of other people's fridges too.
Mar 27, 2021 2:49 PM - kenenthk: I hope that red liquid is just ketchup and I didn't just hack into ted bundy's fridge
Mar 27, 2021 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Maybe they just believe in a high red meat protein diet
Mar 27, 2021 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Though it would be cool if it had sensors that would scan products and be all like hey you're out of this and it recommends a new shopping list or something
Mar 27, 2021 3:00 PM - mthrnite: alexa is this balony still good?
Mar 27, 2021 3:03 PM - mthrnite: here's a wikipedia page on bologna goodness
Mar 27, 2021 3:03 PM - mthrnite: did that answer your goddamned question, human?
Mar 27, 2021 3:05 PM - mthrnite: yes alexa, praise Landru!
Mar 27, 2021 3:14 PM - kenenthk: As long as some no you can't do that karen smart speaker doesn't pop up within the next few years we'll be good
Mar 27, 2021 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Karen can I ride my bike outside? NO YOU'LL GET KILLED
Mar 27, 2021 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Though it would be cool if it had sensors that would scan products and be all like hey you're out of this and it recommends a new shopping list or something <- think samsung smart fridges can do that
Mar 27, 2021 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not quite, they can't automatically sense if you're out of something but they do have a little bank of like 4 or 5 cameras that you can check anywhere to see if you're out of something while at the store
Mar 27, 2021 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can program in food expiration dates so you get reminders to use XYZ before it expires as well
Mar 27, 2021 3:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah ok it's LG
Mar 27, 2021 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh nope, no smart fridge can do that lol
Mar 27, 2021 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just let you see inside
Mar 27, 2021 4:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/gift-guide/out-milk-lgs-new-smart-fridge-will-let-you-know-n99531
Mar 27, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except they don't actually do that lol
Mar 27, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They never actually released a fridge to consumers for that
Mar 27, 2021 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: they released devices using HomeChat yes
Mar 27, 2021 4:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it turns out it was very difficult to actually track all that stuff
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now they just use cameras
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe the feature was omitted because it wasn't reliable enough
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: if so that's a shame
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Homechat existed for like a year and then got discontinued lol
Mar 27, 2021 4:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now it's "Thinq"
Mar 27, 2021 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: how hard can it be to scan the barcode of anything you put in or take out though?
Mar 27, 2021 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect most people couldn't be assed to do that
Mar 27, 2021 4:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And integrating scanners everywhere to scan it automatically would be expensive
Mar 27, 2021 4:16 PM - Veho: You'd need to have more scanners in the fridge than a laser tripwire scene in a heist movie.
Mar 27, 2021 4:16 PM - Veho: Scan ALL the things!
Mar 27, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: Fridge be like https://i.imgur.com/ybOnZVl.png
Mar 27, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: "Alexa, order more buns."
Mar 27, 2021 4:20 PM - Veho: You know those Amazon Dash Button thingies, where you have a dedicated item button that orders that item from Amazon when you press it?
Mar 27, 2021 4:21 PM - Veho: I want a bunch of those that just update a shopping list on my phone.
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could do that
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: Because walking over to my phone and adding stuff to some shopping list software is too much work.
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can buy a cheap keyboard and use macro programs
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: True dat, TRJ.
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: print labels to put on all the keys
Mar 27, 2021 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one guy on LTT has like 3 keyboards with different macros on each one
Mar 27, 2021 4:23 PM - Veho: LTT?
Mar 27, 2021 4:24 PM - Veho: Tom Scott once made an emoji keyboard:
Mar 27, 2021 4:24 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIFE7h3m40U
Mar 27, 2021 4:25 PM - Veho: 15 keyboards.
Mar 27, 2021 4:25 PM - Veho: Or thereabouts.
Mar 27, 2021 4:25 PM - Veho: Each key mapped to a single emoji.
Mar 27, 2021 4:25 PM - Veho: Why? For the lulz.
Mar 27, 2021 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember that
Mar 27, 2021 4:47 PM - Veho: Speaking of keyboards, you know the MintyPi build where they built a Raspberry Pi Zero based retro console into an Altoids mint tin?
Mar 27, 2021 4:47 PM - Veho: And I said they should try a step further, try building one with a full QWERTY keyboard?
Mar 27, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: This guy did it: https://hackaday.io/project/177180-embee-one-pocket-computer
Mar 27, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: 
Mar 27, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Fuck that guy
Mar 27, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: no fuk u ken
Mar 27, 2021 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Mar 27, 2021 5:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: well it's not a pi
Mar 27, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty cool that it runs basic
Mar 27, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: but sadly not very useful
Mar 27, 2021 5:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: if he ditched the AAA batteries and used a thin lipo cell, he might fit a pi zero in there
Mar 27, 2021 5:58 PM - Veho: I think that's an AA but yeah. But my point is you can cram a QWERTY keyboard in there.
Mar 27, 2021 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: says it's 2 AAA cells
Mar 27, 2021 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think he could make the electronics more compact, a pi zero should fit just fine
Mar 27, 2021 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Mar 27, 2021 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't doubt that
Mar 27, 2021 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: though i would rather have membrane switches
Mar 27, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Those are a little harder to source nowadays.
Mar 27, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: The keyboard he used is an off the shelf part.
Mar 27, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: Plug and play.
Mar 27, 2021 6:04 PM - kenenthk: I found psis next phone to brick https://kansascity.craigslist.org/ele/d/olathe-spongebob-squarepants-poster/7287456145.html
Mar 27, 2021 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: they aren't terribly hard to make, though
Mar 27, 2021 6:12 PM - Veho: You have to design a PCB, and a controller, and manufacture the membrane... it's harder than it seems, tiny keyboards are the bane of tiny DIY projects. Check some of the blogs and forums.
Mar 27, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: This is a simple solution:
Mar 27, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dreamgear-MiniKey-Mini-USB-Keyboard-f-PlayStation2-PC-/400477714965
Mar 27, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: USB, plug and play, tiny, membrane-y.
Mar 27, 2021 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: but is it small enough?
Mar 27, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: Yes. It fits into an Altoids tin.
Mar 27, 2021 7:31 PM - kenenthk: ure wiener fits in a altoids tin
Mar 27, 2021 7:34 PM - Veho: Yes.
Mar 27, 2021 7:34 PM - Veho: It also fits in uremum  ;O;
Mar 27, 2021 7:35 PM - Veho: Feels like throwing a shrimp down a hallway but it still counts  
Mar 27, 2021 7:35 PM - kenenthk: She said it barely did but it did
Mar 27, 2021 7:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aE89vge.mp4
Mar 27, 2021 7:39 PM - Veho: Circumscizzor 3000.
Mar 27, 2021 7:39 PM - kenenthk: When a Jewish boy becomes a man
Mar 27, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Snip snip
Mar 27, 2021 7:53 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/WXW6htE
Mar 27, 2021 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: More like castrater 9000
Mar 27, 2021 8:43 PM - Veho: Well if you're not careful, yes.
Mar 27, 2021 9:09 PM - kenenthk: I bought some fancy soda
Mar 27, 2021 9:09 PM - kenenthk: https://drizly.com/beer/specialty-beer-alternatives/hard-lemonade/mikes-hard-lemonade-pomegranate-blueberry-seasonal/p17943
Mar 27, 2021 9:10 PM - Veho: Sounds nice.
Mar 27, 2021 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Store lady was giving me an attitude cause there was a crack in my I'd it's legal bitch 
Mar 27, 2021 9:12 PM - kenenthk: ID*
Mar 27, 2021 9:13 PM - Veho: Do you look underage?
Mar 27, 2021 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Yes as a 6foot white man that weighs 270 pounds
Mar 27, 2021 9:19 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/q96YED8YaJY
Mar 28, 2021 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So installing Steam on this laptop lol
Mar 28, 2021 1:13 AM - kenenthk: Go to the post office 
Mar 28, 2021 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No lol
Mar 28, 2021 1:59 AM - kenenthk: Yes?
Mar 28, 2021 2:07 AM - Long_Night: I tried to download the Persona Q save editor but it always say privacy error when i click the link, can anyone help me?
Mar 28, 2021 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Are you dressed when clicking it
Mar 28, 2021 3:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: unplug your webcam and mic and try again


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 29, 2021)

Mar 28, 2021 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No his security settings are too high he needs to install 3-4 more web cams....
Mar 28, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.npr.org/2021/03/27/981958889/race-to-free-giant-ship-from-suez-canal-continues
Mar 28, 2021 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZFCvUDcQXM
Mar 28, 2021 5:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: this game is cool af
Mar 28, 2021 7:22 AM - kenenthk: I have a quarter worth a dollar yay
Mar 28, 2021 10:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: the metals or the collector value?
Mar 28, 2021 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Collector value and yes it can change
Mar 28, 2021 12:03 PM - Veho: It can change into two dimes and a nickel.
Mar 28, 2021 12:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: keep it for 100 years maybe it will be worth 100 dollars
Mar 28, 2021 1:41 PM - SG854: When will MSI ever learn
Mar 28, 2021 1:41 PM - SG854: Steve Harvey is the best
Mar 28, 2021 2:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that a quarter behind your ear? :ninja;
Mar 28, 2021 3:25 PM - Speckshooter: Hey everyone I have problems posting an answer in a thread and I need an admin. Is anyone there?
Mar 28, 2021 3:41 PM - Veho: What thread, and what error are you getting?
Mar 28, 2021 4:17 PM - Uiaad: Best Doom game PERIOD.
Mar 28, 2021 7:45 PM - Veho: I watched a few dozen retro gaming handheld reviews on YouTube and now all my recommendations are retro gaming handheld reviews.
Mar 28, 2021 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Mar 28, 2021 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll actually be getting a retro gaming handheld to review soon
Mar 28, 2021 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.anbernic.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=70 < Hopefully they're sending me the woodgrain one ;O;
Mar 28, 2021 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I also bought a PiBoy DMG so that will be interesting to compare it to
Mar 28, 2021 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PiBoy DMG vs that really shitty Pi 3a I got vs this cheapo thing
Mar 28, 2021 8:07 PM - Veho: Nice.
Mar 28, 2021 8:07 PM - Veho: From what I've seen the cheapo things have gotten really good lately.
Mar 28, 2021 8:09 PM - kenenthk: Oreo iced coffee is sex
Mar 28, 2021 8:09 PM - Veho: Cold, chunky sex.
Mar 28, 2021 8:09 PM - kenenthk: Just like wich uremum
Mar 28, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: Anyway. I got intrigued by the Funkey S and I wanted to see how it compares to the other handhelds out there.
Mar 28, 2021 8:11 PM - kenenthk: I ain't don't talking about oreo ice coffee or uremum over here
Mar 28, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: And now I'm just reading up on them until I realize I wouldn't play one even if I got it and give up for another year.
Mar 28, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: ken, pour Oreo iced coffee over mymum and have a blast.
Mar 28, 2021 8:12 PM - kenenthk: Was that a sonic the reasturant pun
Mar 28, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: https://order.sonicdrivein.com/menu/ice-cream/blasts/product/sonic-blast-made-with-snickers-bar I could go for one actually
Mar 28, 2021 8:15 PM - Veho: "The Amazon CloudFront distribution is configured to block access from your country."
Mar 28, 2021 8:15 PM - Veho: Fuckers.
Mar 28, 2021 8:17 PM - kenenthk: You really could use a vpn
Mar 28, 2021 8:20 PM - Veho: I really couldn't give a damn.
Mar 28, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:07 PM - Veho: From what I've seen the cheapo things have gotten really good lately. < Yeah, generally speaking the cheapo stuff can do like up to PS1 no problem with maybe rough N64 support, which is pretty decent
Mar 28, 2021 8:22 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure China is gonna just throw the H616 chip into everything tint now it's actually pretty decent for Android devices
Mar 28, 2021 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Tiny*
Mar 28, 2021 8:24 PM - kenenthk: I haven't really tried any emulation with it yet but with 4gb of ram it's pretty smooth with android 10
Mar 28, 2021 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, "Decent" is an overstatement, but it's ok enough lol
Mar 28, 2021 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Definitely not as sluggish with android tv boxes you'd expect from like 5 years ago
Mar 28, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Must wait 5 minutes to move to the right and load one app
Mar 28, 2021 8:30 PM - Veho: Hey guys why are transparent casings making a comeback? They're tacky as fuck.
Mar 28, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Retro factor though the blue clear 2DS looked pretty sexy
Mar 28, 2021 8:35 PM - Veho: 2000s are retro? Fuck I'm old.
Mar 28, 2021 8:36 PM - Mama Looigi: I don't particularly care for them- but I guess some people may just like seeing the things creating the experience they're witnessing. Or because some of them like the "aesthetic" the same way one might like RGB
Mar 28, 2021 8:37 PM - Veho: I like transparent panels on devices, to see some of the inner workings, but having the entire case transparent just show a lot of pointless stuff inside.
Mar 28, 2021 8:38 PM - Veho: Show odd the smexy CPU, hide the horrible wiring.
Mar 28, 2021 8:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I just think seeing PCBs are neat
Mar 28, 2021 8:38 PM - Mama Looigi: Haha hey guys look the parts are moving in the case. Kewl
Mar 28, 2021 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the mold some clear gbc cases are cool
Mar 28, 2021 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like dbrand's teardown skins for phones, those look neato
Mar 28, 2021 8:42 PM - kenenthk: I think JerryRigEvering shows how to do your own clear phone if you wanna void warranty
Mar 28, 2021 8:42 PM - kenenthk: You should try it with your phone tom 
Mar 28, 2021 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/10yf9ep < look at that beauty
Mar 28, 2021 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought one to put on my Z Fold 2 but it's not showing up until May cuz dbrand is dumb and apparently can't ship multiple products in one order at different times 
Mar 28, 2021 8:45 PM - Joe88: you would think all the money they paid youtubers to shill for them, some of that would have went to improving their shipping...
Mar 28, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: When was it ordered
Mar 28, 2021 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: February, it's just not showing up until May cuz I also bought the black PS5 plates with it
Mar 28, 2021 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which won't ship until May, so the skin they already have in stock will just sit in a box rotting for no fucking reason lol
Mar 28, 2021 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Lol 3 month processing time
Mar 28, 2021 8:47 PM - Veho: Tom, half those mid to high range phones have all glass casings anyway, why not make them transparent?
Mar 28, 2021 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz most people don't like transparent cases lol
Mar 28, 2021 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta have that MYSTIC BRONZE
Mar 28, 2021 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like my Z Fold 2 
Mar 28, 2021 8:57 PM - Veho: Like I said, some seductive slits of transparency would be nice  
Mar 28, 2021 8:59 PM - Veho: And since the casing on those phones is usually glued, there are no massive areas of nothing but screws and screw fittings, that a) don't need to be seen and b) are only made weaker by using brittle transparent plastic on them.
Mar 28, 2021 9:30 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Qf1gnRp
Mar 29, 2021 12:09 AM - kenenthk: Huh suppose I'm SillyJob3083 on reddit
Mar 29, 2021 1:02 AM - Foxi4: Rogen is painfully unfunny.
Mar 29, 2021 1:02 AM - Foxi4: He's the live-action comedy equivalent of Seth Macfarlane.
Mar 29, 2021 1:03 AM - Foxi4: He should write an autobiography - One-joke Man.
Mar 29, 2021 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like downloading a 92GB Game
Mar 29, 2021 1:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I see a future where instead of using disc to sell games, they will be sold on SSD. Up to 250GB, you have to swap them in the ps5/xbox consoles to even play them. 
Mar 29, 2021 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So carts sort of lol
Mar 29, 2021 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Not for a while its still cheaper to print a cd then to press it just on a ssd
Mar 29, 2021 1:50 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: 30 years they were just toys, just playmates. If you don't get that refrence, go away
Mar 29, 2021 1:51 AM - kenenthk: Nintendo never really had a need to use CDs since there games  hardly ever go over 20gbs
Mar 29, 2021 2:04 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They will, if they keep putting out updates. 
Mar 29, 2021 2:05 AM - kenenthk: But updates are over wifi
Mar 29, 2021 2:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Yeah, but then they will eventually release "Super mega complete edition" all that extra content that wasn't there on the cart will be there years later. Like a street fighter game 
Mar 29, 2021 2:08 AM - kenenthk: At that point they'll probably just charge extra money for it  and outsource higher capacity storage drives that can fit whatever they need to on it if it's just going to be a special edition
Mar 29, 2021 2:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: In the future there won't be physical copies
Mar 29, 2021 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't be surprised if the PS6/XboxJKItsJustPCNow were all digital
Mar 29, 2021 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Though maybe they'll hold off until next next gen
Mar 29, 2021 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Yeah and hopefully by then we'll have 1gbps speeds from usps around $50 a month
Mar 29, 2021 2:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Given they're already testing the waters this gen with digital only
Mar 29, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: ISPs*
Mar 29, 2021 2:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have 1gbps fiber for $70 a month in June ;O;
Mar 29, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: I could already upgrade to 1gbps if I really wanted to pay extra but 300mbps is fine for now
Mar 29, 2021 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Since I'm just one person in a apartment don't really need it
Mar 29, 2021 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay $70 for 250mbos now lol
Mar 29, 2021 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Disgusting Comcrap
Mar 29, 2021 2:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: New fiber ISP finally finishing construction soon
Mar 29, 2021 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I pay &65 for about 300 and it only like like 3/4s out of the month
Mar 29, 2021 2:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: After like 2 years of working on it
Mar 29, 2021 2:53 AM - kenenthk: I guess ISPs have County contracts in certain areas in our town or we'd have google fiber already which is bs
Mar 29, 2021 2:54 AM - kenenthk: I can drive like 10 miles and be in a area that supports google fiber
Mar 29, 2021 2:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'd trust an ISP owned by a company known for randomly shutting down services shit all willy nilly like Google does lol
Mar 29, 2021 2:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Oh gee, internet isn't profitable anymore guess work just TURN IT OFF HAHAHA"
Mar 29, 2021 2:59 AM - kenenthk: All ISPs are demons give us $20 for going over 1gb of your bandwidth you pissant! You're late on a payment that's a $100 fee!
Mar 29, 2021 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Oh you need us to come out and fix something that's $200


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 30, 2021)

Mar 29, 2021 4:28 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LJg4VwwhABA
Mar 29, 2021 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom that's because google often have 4 different services doing the same thing and it doesn't make sense to keep them all
Mar 29, 2021 9:24 AM - Veho: Yeah because they don't have enough employees to maintain more than one service  
Mar 29, 2021 9:25 AM - Veho: They want your data, it doesn't matter where they getvit, as long as their tentacles are sunk into everything you own.
Mar 29, 2021 9:26 AM - kenenthk: https://preview.redd.it/u5n4qtkf2xp61.jpg?width=640&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=da3af896e98496b5493edce28f8d2c986aad8e57
Mar 29, 2021 9:35 AM - kenenthk: Good stuff in that r/Roastme section I say I am not displeased with reddit
Mar 29, 2021 9:40 AM - alexander1970: Roastme Section on GBAtemp ? Where ???
Mar 29, 2021 9:41 AM - kenenthk: r/ is reddit
Mar 29, 2021 9:42 AM - kenenthk: The Roastme section on temp is the entire community
Mar 29, 2021 9:49 AM - alexander1970: Hehehe....of course,thanks for the Reminder.  :-)
Mar 29, 2021 9:51 AM - kenenthk: Or Vehos profile section if you feelbored enough
Mar 29, 2021 10:04 AM - MetallicKaiser: rad
Mar 29, 2021 10:13 AM - Veho: Fuck around and find out.
Mar 29, 2021 10:15 AM - kenenthk: Would you like a hug
Mar 29, 2021 10:32 AM - Veho: Would you like to find out?
Mar 29, 2021 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Yes I like hugs
Mar 29, 2021 12:01 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/CqTuPterSUo
Mar 29, 2021 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: mmm tentacles
Mar 29, 2021 2:46 PM - Veho: Tom, should I buy the RG351P ?
Mar 29, 2021 2:53 PM - Flame: buy a vita veho
Mar 29, 2021 2:54 PM - Flame: and hack that
Mar 29, 2021 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Yeah vita is probably better but shit still sales for nearly the original msrp
Mar 29, 2021 2:55 PM - Veho: And it doesn't take microSD cards.
Mar 29, 2021 2:56 PM - kenenthk: It does if you buy sd2vita or whatever it's called
Mar 29, 2021 2:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7lgjyGf.png
Mar 29, 2021 2:56 PM - Veho: Dude. Fuck this.
Mar 29, 2021 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Do you have any local apps like offerup
Mar 29, 2021 2:57 PM - Flame: why is it so much ?
Mar 29, 2021 2:57 PM - Flame: i brought a second recently for £85
Mar 29, 2021 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Cause the hack scene probably I think all fws are permahacked now or something
Mar 29, 2021 2:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/osFnrxX.png
Mar 29, 2021 2:58 PM - Flame: it is
Mar 29, 2021 2:58 PM - Flame: @Ken
Mar 29, 2021 2:58 PM - kenenthk: I see people trying to resell for $400 cause omg I took 2 seconds to click buttons
Mar 29, 2021 2:58 PM - Flame: buy a used one veho
Mar 29, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Yeah and try import sites from ebay like japan
Mar 29, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Can be found around $150 not best condition but not horrible
Mar 29, 2021 3:00 PM - Flame: ken to be fair veho lives a in 3rd world country
Mar 29, 2021 3:00 PM - kenenthk: I still kill myself for giving mine away to a friend
Mar 29, 2021 3:00 PM - Flame: ken tell your firend to give it back
Mar 29, 2021 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Yeah that's why I asked if there are any local 3rd party apps he could use to look like craigslist
Mar 29, 2021 3:00 PM - kenenthk: His wife had some seizure like thing and tossed it across the room
Mar 29, 2021 3:01 PM - kenenthk: And now a year later they're divorced
Mar 29, 2021 3:01 PM - Veho: I checked the ads, used one is $200 or thereabouts.
Mar 29, 2021 3:01 PM - Flame: veho just buy a potato and play with that
Mar 29, 2021 3:02 PM - kenenthk: I'll buy your vita for 100 pounds of flame 
Mar 29, 2021 3:02 PM - Flame: okay... ken
Mar 29, 2021 3:03 PM - Flame: get on your knees
Mar 29, 2021 3:03 PM - kenenthk: You cover import tax
Mar 29, 2021 3:03 PM - Flame: it aint gonna suck itself ken
Mar 29, 2021 3:03 PM - Flame: 
Mar 29, 2021 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Really I thought that's what the balls were doing to it 
Mar 29, 2021 3:04 PM - Veho: Not sure about the firmware though.
Mar 29, 2021 3:04 PM - Flame: im playing with my vita ken
Mar 29, 2021 3:04 PM - Flame: its so cooool
Mar 29, 2021 3:05 PM - Veho: how i crack vita guise
Mar 29, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Fuck your vita go do a drop test
Mar 29, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Last I heard it's 3.73 henkaku
Mar 29, 2021 3:05 PM - Flame: veho https://vita.hacks.guide/
Mar 29, 2021 3:05 PM - Flame: everything there
Mar 29, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: It's ok I got a jailbroken ps4
Mar 29, 2021 3:06 PM - Flame: you might need to downgrade your vita veho
Mar 29, 2021 3:06 PM - Flame: It's ok I got a ps4 ken
Mar 29, 2021 3:06 PM - Flame: i can buy games
Mar 29, 2021 3:06 PM - Flame: 
Mar 29, 2021 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Oh that lovely hen 7.55 I can transfer pkgs to
Mar 29, 2021 3:07 PM - Flame: lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:07 PM - kenenthk: All of my farms are 100% off ;O
Mar 29, 2021 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Games even
Mar 29, 2021 3:07 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you I can play farming simulator 21 for free too
Mar 29, 2021 3:07 PM - Flame: farms?
Mar 29, 2021 3:08 PM - kenenthk: I blame my seizure medication
Mar 29, 2021 3:08 PM - Flame: ken you playing farms games on your ps4?
Mar 29, 2021 3:08 PM - Flame: but why
Mar 29, 2021 3:08 PM - kenenthk: It's free why not 
Mar 29, 2021 3:09 PM - Flame: dont forget to farm your potatos
Mar 29, 2021 3:09 PM - kenenthk: I am tempted to toss in a 2tb drive now but afraid it might force an auto update or something
Mar 29, 2021 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Lrn2permahack sony hacker nards 
Mar 29, 2021 3:11 PM - Flame: just connect a harddrive to it
Mar 29, 2021 3:11 PM - Flame: if you install a harddrive you will need to update it
Mar 29, 2021 3:12 PM - Flame: well i think so anyway
Mar 29, 2021 3:12 PM - kenenthk: I have been just gets annoying unplugging it all the time for transfers
Mar 29, 2021 3:12 PM - Flame: thats a good point
Mar 29, 2021 3:12 PM - Flame: it can get annoying no lie
Mar 29, 2021 3:13 PM - kenenthk: I'm just glad I got an enclosure I have a 2tb external but that's backed up with 360 is for my xkeys
Mar 29, 2021 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Isos
Mar 29, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:46 AM - Veho: Tom, should I buy the RG351P ? < Iunno I don't have one ;O;
Mar 29, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/threads/anbernic-rg351p-impression.575764/ < But Prans did an impressions piece a bit ago
Mar 29, 2021 3:18 PM - kenenthk: RAM: DDR3L,1GB/64GB < Has to be an error lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:19 PM - Flame: ram is 1gb and internal is 64gb
Mar 29, 2021 3:20 PM - Flame: its not 64gb of ram
Mar 29, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, internal storage is 64GB
Mar 29, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably just copy-pasta'd the chingrish from their site lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Figured I'm leaving space the day china shits out cheapo 64GBs of ram hardware
Mar 29, 2021 3:20 PM - Veho: I'm also watching a review and this guy basically wants to fuck it:
Mar 29, 2021 3:20 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hw-xSgfGjU
Mar 29, 2021 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Still 64gb ain't bad for onboard
Mar 29, 2021 3:22 PM - Flame: @Ken the day china shits 64GB of ram is the day psonic wanks himself to heaven
Mar 29, 2021 3:22 PM - kenenthk: Or gets a phone he doesn't brick 
Mar 29, 2021 3:23 PM - kenenthk: I don't know why I'm sober
Mar 29, 2021 3:23 PM - Flame: veho ask P1ngpong he brought one. and he liked it.
Mar 29, 2021 3:28 PM - kenenthk: I bought 2500ml worth of cbd just because it was 30 bucks
Mar 29, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: I gave CBD a try and I can't say I've noticed any effects or results.
Mar 29, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: Expensive shit where I live, let me tell you.
Mar 29, 2021 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Say it depends on the strength
Mar 29, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: 10%
Mar 29, 2021 3:32 PM - kenenthk: https://funkyfarms.com/collections/funky-farms-mystery-box/products/funky-farms-mystery-box-001
Mar 29, 2021 3:32 PM - Veho: And if the dosage was the issue, well, I can't afford an actually effective dose.
Mar 29, 2021 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I got a laptop  lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Know some go up to like 1,000mg
Mar 29, 2021 3:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Specs?
Mar 29, 2021 3:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Normally I hate the things but I needed something portable...
Mar 29, 2021 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Ddr1 256kbps 8gb internal hd intel 1
Mar 29, 2021 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its a Omen 01GB and a 1TB NVME
Mar 29, 2021 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 015
Mar 29, 2021 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew HP 
Mar 29, 2021 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4800H 16GB DDR 3200 1660 Ti
Mar 29, 2021 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It runs nice all the games lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly not too shabby
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a 5800x for my desktop 
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1080P screen 144Hz lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom you didn't want the 5900X
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too expensive 
Mar 29, 2021 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I don't need 12c/24t lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My  girlfriend is moving in with me in like 2 weeks 
Mar 29, 2021 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Already?
Mar 29, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need to get a better case with more airflow, this poor thing hits real high temps even with nice Noctua cooler lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah she is amazing 
Mar 29, 2021 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably get married like next year
Mar 29, 2021 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Remind me to never take a UV light to your bedsheets
Mar 29, 2021 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She even likes to watch porn with me... How the hell I got so lucky I don't know
Mar 29, 2021 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk the wet spots all over it you wouldn't need UV lol
Mar 29, 2021 3:38 PM - kenenthk: You showed her how to cast porn didn't you
Mar 29, 2021 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously she is awesome
Mar 29, 2021 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Big screens always better for porn
Mar 29, 2021 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk no but I will
Mar 29, 2021 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Just don't do it at 3am in an a apartment building you may hear from management
Mar 29, 2021 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hmmm yes I need to figure out how to do it to my 65 incher
Mar 29, 2021 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Try webvideocaster
Mar 29, 2021 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol just tell them if they don't want to hear it don't listen....
Mar 29, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: These walls are so thins I hear my neighbors tweak out on meth all the time
Mar 29, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: And they wonder why I hate outside
Mar 29, 2021 3:42 PM - Flame: Psionic your laptop seems nice
Mar 29, 2021 3:42 PM - Flame: its about the same laptop as mine
Mar 29, 2021 3:42 PM - Flame: mine is also HP 
Mar 29, 2021 3:43 PM - kenenthk: Harry potter?
Mar 29, 2021 3:43 PM - Flame: but has 32GB of ram
Mar 29, 2021 3:43 PM - Flame: 512GB nvme
Mar 29, 2021 3:44 PM - Flame: Psionic when you buying a Vita?
Mar 29, 2021 3:44 PM - kenenthk: I have HP laptop with a beatsbydre logo so it's better then everyone's 
Mar 29, 2021 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew HP ;O;
Mar 29, 2021 3:55 PM - Flame: i thinking if i should buy a macbook
Mar 29, 2021 3:55 PM - Flame: to surf the web
Mar 29, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew Macbook ;O;
Mar 29, 2021 3:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just make your laptop a hackintosh, duh ;O;
Mar 29, 2021 3:56 PM - kenenthk: I think Tom is about to get sick
Mar 29, 2021 3:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You need a potion to recover HP 
Mar 29, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: That was werid I just had a nerve jiggle in my shoulder
Mar 29, 2021 3:59 PM - Flame: bye bye ken. you will be missed
Mar 29, 2021 3:59 PM - Flame: can i have your PS4?
Mar 29, 2021 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Sure I left my dick inside of it too
Mar 29, 2021 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Also fuck you for lying I won't be missed 
Mar 29, 2021 4:00 PM - Flame: :hugs:
Mar 29, 2021 4:00 PM - kenenthk: 
Mar 29, 2021 4:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cnn.com/style/amp/lil-nas-x-mschf-satan-nike-shoes/index.html
Mar 29, 2021 4:17 PM - Flame: da
Mar 29, 2021 4:17 PM - Flame: fuck
Mar 29, 2021 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Those are just my tears
Mar 29, 2021 4:34 PM - Veho: With the usual workplace safety level in the sweatshops, pretty much every item of clothing has a drop of human blood in it, on average. The majority just doesn't advertize it.
Mar 29, 2021 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Lil nas x just got the just factory workers were about to turn 18 and needed a new stock
Mar 29, 2021 4:37 PM - Veho: I see Nike distanced themselves from the project. "We employ child and slave labor in 3rd world farms and factories, but we draw the line at voluntary blood donation because reasons."
Mar 29, 2021 4:39 PM - kenenthk: "No Americans were harmed in the death of your 3rd world child."
Mar 29, 2021 4:40 PM - Flame: ken some Americans  were in the wars
Mar 29, 2021 4:40 PM - Flame: by the  death of your 3rd world child
Mar 29, 2021 4:40 PM - Flame: sad but true
Mar 29, 2021 4:40 PM - Flame: 
Mar 29, 2021 4:41 PM - kenenthk: I showed her a coin she said yes
Mar 29, 2021 4:42 PM - kenenthk: How come we never talk about the 2nd world
Mar 29, 2021 4:44 PM - Flame: ken you know its taboo to talk about that.
Mar 29, 2021 4:44 PM - Flame: 
Mar 29, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Never talk about doodoo
Mar 29, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Veho just gets a personal pm every time I take a dump
Mar 29, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: https://dood.al/pinktrombone/
Mar 29, 2021 5:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0funkqO.mp4
Mar 29, 2021 5:34 PM - Veho: Gimme some mo'.
Mar 29, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/RUeBFX8EugE
Mar 29, 2021 6:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RsF0y6q.mp4
Mar 29, 2021 6:35 PM - kenenthk: It'd be cool if sony made a switch like portable you can pop into a vr housing and use the controllers as nunchucks
Mar 29, 2021 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Two birds in one stone a new portable plus next gen vr
Mar 29, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: I designed something like that for a Temp contest a few years ago, everyone said it was stupid and I was crazy. Oh well.
Mar 29, 2021 6:55 PM - kenenthk: The crazy successed more then the normal
Mar 29, 2021 6:59 PM - Veho: Not really.
Mar 29, 2021 7:06 PM - kenenthk: Was ben franklen normal for electrocuting himself
Mar 29, 2021 7:12 PM - Veho: Don't kinkshame.
Mar 29, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: You're thinking of ben dicklen
Mar 29, 2021 7:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jxdWMUq.mp4
Mar 29, 2021 7:26 PM - Veho: For every one crazy person that discovers electricity by trying to fly a kite with his nipples, there are 999 crazy people who discover underpants don't make for good headgear, and not much else.
Mar 29, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Only bad headgear is good headgear
Mar 29, 2021 7:33 PM - kenenthk: Fix not what is broken break what is fixen
Mar 29, 2021 7:34 PM - Veho: If it ain't broke don't fix it. Meaning, only fix things that are in financial difficulties.
Mar 29, 2021 7:35 PM - kenenthk: If it works 3d print an extra mold of shitty rubber and sell it for $200
Mar 29, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh1vNDcXZbA
Mar 29, 2021 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: a diaper on the other hand makes excellent headgear, if you put on enough layers you can use them as a helmet
Mar 29, 2021 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: It'd be cool if sony made a switch like portable you can pop into a vr housing and use the controllers as nunchucks <- no that's stupid, anything small enough and light enough to be in a vr headset is just too weak or has potato battery life
Mar 29, 2021 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: you're not getting next gen vr on a portable headset
Mar 29, 2021 8:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a hp reverb g2
Mar 29, 2021 9:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.marijuanamoment.net/kansas-lawmakers-approve-medical-marijuana-legalization-bill-clearing-it-for-floor-vote/ woo I'ma be getting high 
Mar 29, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Can I just get everyones recommendation that I need it based on my actions in the shitbox for doctor approval


----------



## TaigaChat (Mar 31, 2021)

Mar 30, 2021 4:20 AM - Mama Looigi: Google cardboard ftw
Mar 30, 2021 9:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://looneytuneswom.scopely.com/2021/03/24/new-upcoming-events-in-april-2/ 
Mar 30, 2021 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Mar 30, 2021 9:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/ps4homebrew/comments/mfqs8h/ps4_803_kexploit_possibly_found/
Mar 30, 2021 4:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/wFLSXZ9.png
Mar 30, 2021 4:34 PM - Veho: Cock protection.
Mar 30, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: I'm getting a new shower 
Mar 30, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: I'm getting a new grower.
Mar 30, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Viagra?
Mar 30, 2021 5:12 PM - Veho: Houseplant.
Mar 30, 2021 5:12 PM - Veho: You perv.
Mar 30, 2021 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Make sure to use good doodoo for fertilizer
Mar 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Veho: Homemade only.
Mar 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Veho: Fresh daily.
Mar 30, 2021 6:18 PM - Veho: Hey retro emulation nerds, why can't the PS Vita emulate a DS?
Mar 30, 2021 6:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz the CPU is weako
Mar 30, 2021 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only runs at 400mhz, 500mhz if you OC
Mar 30, 2021 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And we also didn't have 3D acceleration for homebrew for a loooong time, but that was actually finished recently which is nice
Mar 30, 2021 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect people are waiting for DraStic to go opensource before trying DS, since it's basically the only emulator that's decent at running on potato specs
Mar 30, 2021 6:22 PM - kenenthk: The Vita emulator should get better support now that sony is trying to bunk it
Mar 30, 2021 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt it
Mar 30, 2021 6:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only Vita emulator that's moderately gone somewhere hasn't been updated in like 2 years or something
Mar 30, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: How come the Vita only runs 400 MHz, when the PSP ran 333MHz?
Mar 30, 2021 6:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because the Vita uses a quad core SoC lol
Mar 30, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: As if multiple cores made any difference on a single user device.
Mar 30, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: There is not a single game on the Vita that utilizes all four cores to the max.
Mar 30, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: I bet my squeedily spooch.
Mar 30, 2021 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well one core is limited to the system
Mar 30, 2021 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And there are definitely games that use the remaining 3 
Mar 30, 2021 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie Borderlands 2, Jak and Daxter collection
Mar 30, 2021 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the God of War HD things did
Mar 30, 2021 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think someone made a homebrew thing that lets you use the fourth core for stuff, but I dunno if it actually helped any lol
Mar 30, 2021 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta remember the Vita's CPU is from like...2008 or something lol
Mar 30, 2021 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Old as fuck, stuck in that tiny form factor with basically no cooling
Mar 30, 2021 6:31 PM - Veho: Excuses excuses.
Mar 30, 2021 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Limited by the tiny battery
Mar 30, 2021 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish Exophase and co would hurry up and make DraStic open source
Mar 30, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: So basically it's only good if I want to play PSP and Vita games.
Mar 30, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: Unsurprisingly.
Mar 30, 2021 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually decent at emulation, too
Mar 30, 2021 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GBA, SNES, PS1
Mar 30, 2021 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think N64 runs a decent number of games
Mar 30, 2021 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Reicast is on the Vita now which runs a few Dreamcast games really well
Mar 30, 2021 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which if you asked me about a couple years ago I would've say "no way" lol
Mar 30, 2021 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the price you pay for a Vita you're probably better off just buying an Android console thing TBH
Mar 30, 2021 6:43 PM - Veho: Or a phone and a decent clip-on controller.
Mar 30, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: I mean it's what it boils down to every time.
Mar 30, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much, yeah
Mar 30, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can play basically everything up to Wii at this point on my Z Fold 2, so having hacked portables or Chinese things just don't end up being worth the money for me lol
Mar 30, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll go for them if they're free review units 
Mar 30, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: I get excited over some gaming device, catch up on the currest state of tech, and the conclusion is always that my phone can do all that and I don't really need the dedicated device.
Mar 30, 2021 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise meh
Mar 30, 2021 8:49 PM - Veho: Meh, fuck it. If they make a Funkey revision with a 320x240 screen, I'm buying it.
Mar 30, 2021 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Finley xl 1" advantage 
Mar 30, 2021 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Funkey even
Mar 30, 2021 8:58 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/WPVwsiTdDHA
Mar 30, 2021 9:12 PM - Veho: Vexed Computer Entertainment Geek.
Mar 30, 2021 9:23 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if bath salts are worth using I haven't taken a bath in 5 years just showers
Mar 30, 2021 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Or bath bombs whatever they are
Mar 30, 2021 11:23 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TMJ1R3X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_QJZV1SQ7T4HF0N76G7FT The pornHD tablet is on sale
Mar 30, 2021 11:45 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if I can lost custom roms on it
Mar 30, 2021 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Mar 30, 2021 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The best you can do is scrub ads, install google play store, and I believe you can throw a custom launcher on it
Mar 31, 2021 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Well for $60 it's good for porn
Mar 31, 2021 12:05 AM - kenenthk: I need to own at least 100 devices I can watch porn on before I die I'm like 80 away
Mar 31, 2021 12:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gog.com/game/xiii < free gam


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 1, 2021)

Mar 31, 2021 6:07 AM - kenenthk: Why do the same people like every single thing you say
Mar 31, 2021 6:21 AM - Veho: ken has groupies.
Mar 31, 2021 6:23 AM - kenenthk: Groupies attack Veho
Mar 31, 2021 7:38 AM - MetallicKaiser: I appreciate the likes.
Mar 31, 2021 8:02 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but it's always the same usernames liking every single thing
Mar 31, 2021 8:33 AM - DinohScene: I still have XIII on Gamecube retail haha
Mar 31, 2021 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I have the PS2 or PC version somewhere (Did they make it for the PS2?)
Mar 31, 2021 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes they did and the Xbox... Might have that one too
Mar 31, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BHWTQbT.gifv
Mar 31, 2021 1:20 PM - RyRyIV: Ah, yes. The best version of the best Resident Evil game is at #1, where it belongs
Mar 31, 2021 1:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/its-now-easier-to-switch-to-linux-and-play-your-pc-games-with-an-nvidia-geforce-gpu/ < thank fucking god, passing through my 750 ti in my server was such a huge pain in the ass cuz if that dumb fucking restriction 
Mar 31, 2021 2:03 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, what's for easter dinner? 
Mar 31, 2021 2:04 PM - kenenthk: Dese nuts
Mar 31, 2021 2:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.androidauthority.com/google-wireless-streaming-device-1212895/amp/ lol
Mar 31, 2021 2:07 PM - Veho: mYstEry dEVicE  
Mar 31, 2021 2:07 PM - Veho: IT'S FUCKING CHROMECAST, OKAY
Mar 31, 2021 2:08 PM - kenenthk: We need a tinfoil hat smiley
Mar 31, 2021 2:13 PM - OldBoi: I need one for the PSP, when it pisses me off
Mar 31, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Because it's not a vita?
Mar 31, 2021 2:37 PM - OldBoi: Pfffft Vita
Mar 31, 2021 2:39 PM - Veho: We don't have a PSP one but we have a PS3 one, close enough?
Mar 31, 2021 2:39 PM - Veho: 
Mar 31, 2021 2:42 PM - aadz93: yas, my gameboy ips kit will finally arrive today
Mar 31, 2021 2:43 PM - aadz93: https://ugc.kizoa.app/kgra2/f341330465_9857632.mp4
Mar 31, 2021 2:43 PM - aadz93: now i can finish this gameboy! https://gbatemp.net/threads/original-gameboy-case-battery-and-speaker-mod.585940/
Mar 31, 2021 2:44 PM - Veho: Mmmm, navbuttony.
Mar 31, 2021 2:46 PM - aadz93: even has a built in menu, nicee
Mar 31, 2021 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Guise how can I get lte on my gameboy and voip pls link mod link
Mar 31, 2021 2:52 PM - Veho: Just cram a Samsung Galaxy in it.
Mar 31, 2021 2:52 PM - aadz93: https://ugc.kizoa.app/klon1/f344852773_9997768.mp4
Mar 31, 2021 2:52 PM - aadz93: you could connect a pio via cartridge port
Mar 31, 2021 2:53 PM - kenenthk: When has gbatemp been about gameboys
Mar 31, 2021 2:54 PM - aadz93: http://marc.rawer.de/Gameboy/Docs/GBProject.pdf
Mar 31, 2021 2:54 PM - aadz93: just need an mbc 5
Mar 31, 2021 2:54 PM - aadz93: and 32k of rom
Mar 31, 2021 2:54 PM - aadz93: a few gates and a 8255
Mar 31, 2021 2:54 PM - aadz93: boom gameboy with parallel gpio support
Mar 31, 2021 2:55 PM - aadz93: its then just a matter of connecting a modem or peripheral to the gpio of the 8255
Mar 31, 2021 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Emulation is too much work
Mar 31, 2021 2:56 PM - aadz93: someone used this to run a cd player using a gameboy, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isjN2Y5pkgY
Mar 31, 2021 2:56 PM - Veho: Retrotemp.
Mar 31, 2021 2:56 PM - aadz93: ide/atapi cd player
Mar 31, 2021 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Retrotemp.net/everythingSonycancels
Mar 31, 2021 3:25 PM - kenenthk: I'm still rented to buy a quest 2
Mar 31, 2021 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Tempted
Mar 31, 2021 3:40 PM - wolffangalchemist: i one modded a DMG with the guts a backlit sp on commision for someone on here a ways back. was a fun project but i perfered my orginal gba with a 101 screen mod, also less work.
Mar 31, 2021 3:42 PM - wolffangalchemist: i also have been wanting to get a oculus recently. i had rift afew years back but it had isses and facebook wouldn't warranty it in anyway so i am a little weary.
Mar 31, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: I want to try out Beat Saber.
Mar 31, 2021 4:18 PM - kenenthk: I bought an oculus go for $100 instead
Mar 31, 2021 4:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: wolf, get a HP Reverb G2 instead
Mar 31, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/quHRAcj.mp4
Mar 31, 2021 4:40 PM - Veho: Buy a Sega CD. It's almost like having a movie screen on your TV screen.
Mar 31, 2021 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT IT'S A GAME VEHO
Mar 31, 2021 4:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IT'S REALLY REALISTIC LOOKING
Mar 31, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: I CONSIDER MYSELF VIDEO GAME SAVVY, YET I CAN'T WRAP MY MIND AROUND THIS
Mar 31, 2021 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day I hope to ascend to the glorious graphical capabilities of the CD-ROM
Mar 31, 2021 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sadly my PC is just too old to have a bay for CD-ROM drives 
Mar 31, 2021 4:49 PM - Veho: Sad.
Mar 31, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: I'm hooked on Monster Punch Mixxd.
Mar 31, 2021 5:03 PM - Veho: Pardon, MΦnster.
Mar 31, 2021 5:04 PM - Veho: The flavor is apparently "tropic punch" but who the fuck knows.
Mar 31, 2021 5:04 PM - Veho: It's like their Assault is supposed to be "fruit punch" when it's cherry coke.
Mar 31, 2021 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's been like 3 years now since I've had any soda/energy drink kind of things now 
Mar 31, 2021 5:08 PM - Veho: Hey, I would drop energy drinks in a heartbeat if I could find cheap heroin.
Mar 31, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 31, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: *cocaine, dammit.
Mar 31, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: Anyway.
Mar 31, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: I work 3PM to 11PM, don't sleep if the kids are having trouble sleeping, and get up at 7AM. I need caffeine, and after a while coffee makes me sick.
Mar 31, 2021 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I get that, I'm up basically 7AM-1AM, and then whenever babby decides to leave her room and jump on me during the night lol
Mar 31, 2021 5:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I am perpetually tired
Mar 31, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: So tired 
Mar 31, 2021 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: me too
Mar 31, 2021 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: just dropped off 1200 pounds of junk at the dump and probably have 3000 more to go lol
Mar 31, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IfqTGAj.jpg
Mar 31, 2021 5:57 PM - wolffangalchemist: the HP reverb G2 looks nice but at $600 USD, i think will look for a sub $400 head set. my  last PC upgrade was onyl about $200 worth of parts.
Mar 31, 2021 5:59 PM - wolffangalchemist: like i am sure it is worth it, but i'm pinching pennies till my car payemnts end in november.
Mar 31, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: How much is the Oculus Quest 2 in the real world?
Mar 31, 2021 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $300 for the 64GB one, $400 for the 256GB one
Mar 31, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: It's $666 (  ) for the 256GB version here.
Mar 31, 2021 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Mar 31, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uTdITVq.png
Mar 31, 2021 6:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH the 256GB one probably isn't really worth it, I've got some 30ish games on my Quest 2 and it barely takes up 64GB lol
Mar 31, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: "Data provided by Morningstar"? As in Lucifer?
Mar 31, 2021 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/110xv7r < All this is 63.4GB 
Mar 31, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: There's a WH40K game in VR?
Mar 31, 2021 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's an FPS one, yeah
Mar 31, 2021 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's...generic-y
Mar 31, 2021 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.oculus.com/experiences/quest/3231001163584154/
Mar 31, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: How's porn vr
Mar 31, 2021 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno, I just fuck my wife ;O;
Mar 31, 2021 6:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or urmum ;O;
Mar 31, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Sure put on this act like you haven't tried porn in vr
Mar 31, 2021 6:49 PM - Veho: Well I mean neither Tom's wife or uremum have enough tentacles for my needs.
Mar 31, 2021 6:49 PM - kenenthk: 360° tentacle porn for days
Mar 31, 2021 6:49 PM - Veho: So I'm looking into VR.
Mar 31, 2021 6:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lFJo9pd.gif
Mar 31, 2021 6:51 PM - wolffangalchemist: be sure all blinds are closed and the door is locked at least, if you think getting walked in on watching normal porn is awkward wait till you finish and take the headset off to a suprise on looker!  lol
Mar 31, 2021 6:51 PM - kenenthk: Let's just hope you're not into Taboo
Mar 31, 2021 6:52 PM - Veho: You think that's awkward, wait untill you finish on a surprise onlooker.
Mar 31, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: I mean they'd be more fucked if they just stood there watching and didn't say anything
Mar 31, 2021 6:54 PM - wolffangalchemist: just makes the vr porn more realistic
Mar 31, 2021 6:54 PM - Veho: Literally more fucked.
Mar 31, 2021 6:55 PM - Veho: I'm here swinging my dong around and they're just standing there gaping?
Mar 31, 2021 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Just hope it's not a granny
Mar 31, 2021 6:55 PM - Veho: My room is really really small, anyone sneaking in there quiet and unnoticed is fishing for my pole.
Mar 31, 2021 6:56 PM - wolffangalchemist: now i am wondering if my ex would have been down with that.
Mar 31, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: We don't trust psi with vr just because of porn
Mar 31, 2021 6:57 PM - wolffangalchemist: i need the mail to run my pc case and 1tb m.2 drive shouls show up today.
Mar 31, 2021 6:58 PM - wolffangalchemist: i can finally mount my aio cooler that has been unsafly dangling in my current case
Mar 31, 2021 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Zipties are the good life
Mar 31, 2021 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Matrix Porn... No one can tell you what the Matrix is, you can only be shown.....
Mar 31, 2021 7:54 PM - Veho: You can only be blown.
Mar 31, 2021 8:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Mar 31, 2021 8:16 PM - Veho: Can't find a GPU to mine for Bitcoin? No problem: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ckjr9x214c
Mar 31, 2021 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: but then how am i gonna play my game boy games?
Mar 31, 2021 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Easy, just buy another Gameboy with all that sweet sweet Bitcoin you'll be mining
Mar 31, 2021 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure you'll have enough in like...a few million years at least!
Mar 31, 2021 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, can't wait for tomorrow so I can finally figure out who wins in Godzilla vs Kong!
Mar 31, 2021 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn Comcrap bandwidth caps 
Mar 31, 2021 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3 more months and then I can enjoy cap free 1gbps 
Mar 31, 2021 11:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, a little premature for the US folks, but I like this April Fools joke 
Mar 31, 2021 11:05 PM - master801: Nice April Fools theme lol
Mar 31, 2021 11:05 PM - p1ngpong: holy crap, keep it
Mar 31, 2021 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome back, overlord p1ngpong
Mar 31, 2021 11:08 PM - p1ngpong: wat
Mar 31, 2021 11:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: To your supervisor role, of course
Mar 31, 2021 11:09 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Mar 31, 2021 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, someone fix the website. It looks like a ms dos concole
Mar 31, 2021 11:10 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's the stuff of nightmares 
Mar 31, 2021 11:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it looks like an NFO you uncultured swine
Mar 31, 2021 11:24 PM - Marioman65: Hello
Apr 1, 2021 12:10 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Apr 1, 2021 12:14 AM - samcambolt270: Dude, this new april fools theme is frickin' great. This needs to stay.
Apr 1, 2021 12:23 AM - aadz93: omfg I'm in love
Apr 1, 2021 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 1, 2021 12:23 AM - aadz93: I thought i fucked with something while on irc
Apr 1, 2021 12:29 AM - CompSciOrBust: IRC is bad luck when you chat too much \
Apr 1, 2021 12:31 AM - matpower: can I keep this theme after the 1st
Apr 1, 2021 12:40 AM - p1ngpong: this theme will be a premium theme from the 2nd that you need to unlock in a lootbox
Apr 1, 2021 12:49 AM - Biff627: is that also an april fools joke?
Apr 1, 2021 12:49 AM - p1ngpong: is it April now?
Apr 1, 2021 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As a matter of fact, no no it isn't p1ng 
Apr 1, 2021 12:51 AM - Biff627: oof
Apr 1, 2021 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems like some people have some...premature issues here ;O;
Apr 1, 2021 12:57 AM - lone_wolf323: if they UK based it be april
Apr 1, 2021 1:00 AM - KingVamp: Hard too read. lol
Apr 1, 2021 1:04 AM - Retroboy: this maybe a 1/4 joke but the dark background should be kept, i hate looking at white backgrounds and trying to read faint gray fonts, i think this is an improvement
Apr 1, 2021 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh, there's literally a black theme for the normal theme lol
Apr 1, 2021 1:08 AM - Retroboy: never saved for me, this tho brings back the old days, i like it
Apr 1, 2021 1:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMZv8LJLvXI 
Apr 1, 2021 1:15 AM - DKB: my icon is infinitely better now since the colors are overblown and i am keeping it
Apr 1, 2021 1:23 AM - jkyoho: WHOO HA, AWESOME
Apr 1, 2021 1:28 AM - Chary: Top tier theme. It burns my eyes but it also is too good for life
Apr 1, 2021 1:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: please keep this theme
Apr 1, 2021 1:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: it hurts to look at but it's so nostalgic
Apr 1, 2021 2:08 AM - SG854: Reminds me of Gamefaqs
Apr 1, 2021 2:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuckers wiped my custom colors
Apr 1, 2021 2:11 AM - SG854: Where's my Ocarina of Time Secret Gun Cheat? I've been looking for over 10 years.
Apr 1, 2021 2:12 AM - SG854: Gamefaqs you promised
Apr 1, 2021 2:37 AM - Coto: shorter eyesight lifespan still 10/10
Apr 1, 2021 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/88pu3n3UFlQ
Apr 1, 2021 3:45 AM - Delirious17: ah this brings back good times


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 2, 2021)

Apr 1, 2021 4:14 AM - aadz93: lamers tripping out when seeing the theme
Apr 1, 2021 4:20 AM - Veho: GBAterminal.
Apr 1, 2021 4:21 AM - Veho: sudo rm -rf   
Apr 1, 2021 4:27 AM - sailr: go back 1997?
Apr 1, 2021 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Lol love this theme
Apr 1, 2021 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Bring back img links in shoutbox for the day too shaun
Apr 1, 2021 6:01 AM - Ultimos54: ahhh my eyes, what happened to the layout of the site
Apr 1, 2021 6:04 AM - kenenthk: I dunno what day is it
Apr 1, 2021 6:04 AM - Ultimos54: its thursday, site looks ridiculously bad on my end
Apr 1, 2021 6:06 AM - Ultimos54: jesus can someone help me with this sites layout, legit everything is just black and white now with no colour
Apr 1, 2021 6:08 AM - Ultimos54: ahh fixed it for some STUPID ass reason my template was changed to tempstyle 3 NFO, jesus. Anyone that uses that style is nuts
Apr 1, 2021 6:13 AM - kenenthk: Someone doesn't know terminal or April fool's day
Apr 1, 2021 6:17 AM - T-hug: NFO theme is legit awesome
Apr 1, 2021 6:19 AM - Veho: All these n00bs that have never seen an nfo file  
Apr 1, 2021 6:37 AM - kenenthk: Does it look like sparkles and sunshines?
Apr 1, 2021 6:39 AM - shaunj66: I knew you'd love it thug
Apr 1, 2021 6:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/22358705/big-chungus-meme-world-of-mayhem-legendary-character-chungabunga
Apr 1, 2021 6:54 AM - CeeDee: where do I file a complaint, I hate this theme... because I won't be able to use it forever :'(
Apr 1, 2021 6:54 AM - CeeDee: you will be missed, tempstyle 3 nfo
Apr 1, 2021 7:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: RED NAME IN CHAT 
Apr 1, 2021 7:18 AM - plasturion: dir
Apr 1, 2021 7:18 AM - plasturion: reboot /force
Apr 1, 2021 7:24 AM - Stryker295: Wow I really sure do love when websites make themselves impossible to use for anyone with literally any visual imparements, how nice of gbatemp to do this /s
Apr 1, 2021 7:32 AM - Trash_Bandatcoot: tbh this site layout should be a selectable theme
Apr 1, 2021 8:01 AM - shaunj66: Stryker click on this and choose tempStyle3 https://gbatemp.net/misc/style/
Apr 1, 2021 8:02 AM - kenenthk: Godzilla vs. kong 1080 web-DL is out 
Apr 1, 2021 8:03 AM - Skelletonike: welll, this is pretty awesome
Apr 1, 2021 8:04 AM - Skelletonike: gotta be honest, I was finding real strange at first
Apr 1, 2021 8:05 AM - kenenthk: I was just waking up gotta admit the load out threw me off at first
Apr 1, 2021 9:12 AM - sks316: I'd totally use this as my every-day Temp theme (despitemenotusingtempthatmuchanymore)
Apr 1, 2021 11:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: sUPPLIERS 3 Italian dudes 
Apr 1, 2021 12:37 PM - hamohamo: big big chungus big chungus big chungus
Apr 1, 2021 12:39 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/01/us/bees-car-new-mexico.html
Apr 1, 2021 12:44 PM - Veho: In related news, police reports a record breaking 15000 arrests today. Suspects were apprehended on charges of grand theft auto and breaking and entering.
Apr 1, 2021 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Traces of honey were found in the car highly dangerous
Apr 1, 2021 12:55 PM - Veho: Now that's what I call a sticky situation.
Apr 1, 2021 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's amusing to me that so many people seem to think the NFO theme is what it would look like if the site or their account was "hacked" 
Apr 1, 2021 1:28 PM - p1ngpong: its called being a n00b
Apr 1, 2021 1:51 PM - Latiodile: i mean, if we were to take a look at that text file the cd project red "hacker" left, i wouldn't be surpsised if people would do that to the site if they hacked it
Apr 1, 2021 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Gbatemp was haxord by cdpr
Apr 1, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If someone were to actually hack GBAtemp, they wouldn't convert the entire site into an NFO . They'd take it down, maybe delete everything, and then fuck off
Apr 1, 2021 1:53 PM - kenenthk: I'm more surprised everyone forgot about April 1st
Apr 1, 2021 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just like when it was actually hacked in like 2012 or whatever when they took the whole site down
Apr 1, 2021 1:55 PM - Coto: There's no day like yesterday
Apr 1, 2021 2:13 PM - chrisrlink: no what would better? a fake DMCA take down and shut the site down for 24 hours
Apr 1, 2021 2:15 PM - chrisrlink: the ultimate scare/ Joke for temp
Apr 1, 2021 2:45 PM - SkilLP: Ngl, this theme is awesome
Apr 1, 2021 2:51 PM - plasturion: Now I realized that I need also AmigaOS1.3 and 2.0+ theme here.
Apr 1, 2021 3:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: windows 3.1 theme?
Apr 1, 2021 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, that predates the GBA
Apr 1, 2021 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: windows XP theme maybe?
Apr 1, 2021 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it just do a theme surrondings a gameboy advance
Apr 1, 2021 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: will there be a way t keep this theme forever? .-.
Apr 1, 2021 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: dont want to return to the normal style .-.
Apr 1, 2021 3:58 PM - Flame: some people seem to love it. some people hate it. the nfo theme
Apr 1, 2021 4:02 PM - kenenthk: That's life
Apr 1, 2021 4:17 PM - Skelletonike: how could someone possibly hate this theme? =O
Apr 1, 2021 4:29 PM - Veho: (ಠ_ಠ)
Apr 1, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: Trim those brows
Apr 1, 2021 4:48 PM - Veho: No  (•̯͡_•̯͡)‎
Apr 1, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/b21qwpX.jpg < it beautiful
Apr 1, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmm fake wood grain
Apr 1, 2021 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DC emulation is...not good lol. N64 is also hit or miss, MK64 runs ok but OOT has too many frame drops to be playable/lack of buttons is annoying
Apr 1, 2021 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSP emulation doesn't even start 
Apr 1, 2021 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DS emulation also seems very rough
Apr 1, 2021 5:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pi Zero?
Apr 1, 2021 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, this https://www.anbernic.com/engappliance_sel_one?eng_ApplianceVo.eac_id=70 <
Apr 1, 2021 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got it to review
Apr 1, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uses meh Rockchip SoC lol
Apr 1, 2021 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But does everything up to about PS1 well so that's nice
Apr 1, 2021 5:45 PM - Flame: a few days ago veho posted a youtuber talking about ANBERNIC RG351P. the guy had a boner for the RG351P. but thought the vita was okay.
Apr 1, 2021 5:46 PM - Flame: this guy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUZmOwY5EfQ
Apr 1, 2021 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 1, 2021 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Will gush for $1,000
Apr 1, 2021 5:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far if I had to chose between this and that Pi 3a thing I got that looked like total trash, I'd choose this in a heart beat lol
Apr 1, 2021 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully my Piboy DMG comes in before I finish reviewing this so I can do a good comparison
Apr 1, 2021 6:26 PM - Veho: He was talking aboit the Vita in terms of emulation and compared with modern devices.
Apr 1, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: And let's face it, the Vita is how many years old?
Apr 1, 2021 6:28 PM - Veho: He did say it was perfect for PS1/PSP (surprise surprise).
Apr 1, 2021 6:28 PM - Veho: BUT AT WHAT COST?
Apr 1, 2021 6:37 PM - kenenthk: My psp can emulate psp games pretty damn well for some reason
Apr 1, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: Amazing.
Apr 1, 2021 6:51 PM - kenenthk: 10/10
Apr 1, 2021 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Damn post always seems to come later in the day whenever I order something
Apr 1, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: Blame that ship stuck in the Suez canal.
Apr 1, 2021 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Actually went to out for delivery pretty quick from flordia to kansas
Apr 1, 2021 7:04 PM - kenenthk: In 2 days
Apr 1, 2021 7:05 PM - kenenthk: It's been listed as out for delivery for 10 hours 
Apr 1, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: Suez canal, I'm telling you.
Apr 1, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Knowing my postal service they left the boxes wide open and someone stole it
Apr 1, 2021 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Or maybe its a april fool's joke and I'll get a delayed message by 9pm
Apr 1, 2021 7:19 PM - Veho: "Yoir package is in transit  LOL J/K APRIL FOOLS WE RESOLD YOUR STUFF ON EBAY"
Apr 1, 2021 7:20 PM - Veho: You can always tell when I'm typing on my phone because I make these retarded typos and then I can't be bothered to correct them.
Apr 1, 2021 7:21 PM - Veho: Because editing a shout on the phone is too much hassle.
Apr 1, 2021 7:21 PM - kenenthk: Now you know my struggle
Apr 1, 2021 7:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/g3TtRTgV4yM she got a lawyer
Apr 1, 2021 7:24 PM - Veho: A fucking hour of unedited footage? Fuuuuck that, gimme the tl;dr.
Apr 1, 2021 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Just skip to 55 for the entertainment
Apr 1, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: I actually felt bad for the cop he heard that the entire ride
Apr 1, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: So got a slight calming feel from this cbd stuff
Apr 1, 2021 9:04 PM - wolffangalchemist: yo this layout had me think i was tripping for a sec.
Apr 1, 2021 9:26 PM - kenenthk: You were it was just wearing off
Apr 1, 2021 10:52 PM - mthrnite: (>'-')>
Apr 1, 2021 10:53 PM - mthrnite: (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
Apr 2, 2021 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 2, 2021 12:23 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What is mthrnite trying to say?
Apr 2, 2021 12:54 AM - p1ngpong: flipping over a table
Apr 2, 2021 12:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, I didn't know your name was pink. 
Apr 2, 2021 1:00 AM - p1ngpong: I can make your name greyed out with a line through it of you like 
Apr 2, 2021 1:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: ┬┬ ノ( ゜-゜ノ)
Apr 2, 2021 2:23 AM - Megadriver94: hmmm... what is the difference between A moderator and a Supervisior on this site?
Apr 2, 2021 2:23 AM - Megadriver94: :?
Apr 2, 2021 2:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Supervisor has higher ranking


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 3, 2021)

Apr 2, 2021 4:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: supervisor is basically an admin
Apr 2, 2021 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: the only difference between supervisor and admin as far as i can tell is costello operates the server, shaunj66 operates the website (does the themes and makes all the custom stuff the site uses)
Apr 2, 2021 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: so they are administrators in the truest sense
Apr 2, 2021 4:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think tj_cool did some work on the website too (was he admin at one point?)
Apr 2, 2021 5:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you say Shaunj66 operates the website?
Apr 2, 2021 5:51 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: So he made the ascii looking website from yesterday? 
Apr 2, 2021 5:56 AM - xX_darknesss_Xx: FUCK!
Apr 2, 2021 6:21 AM - SG854: UR MOM
Apr 2, 2021 7:29 AM - shaunj66: @Sonic Angel Knight, correct
Apr 2, 2021 7:30 AM - shaunj66: jdbye summarised it well. TJ does a lot of work behind the scenes to keep things running as well
Apr 2, 2021 8:05 AM - kenenthk: So which one is the domain name registered under?
Apr 2, 2021 8:07 AM - shaunj66: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/b6/34/7e/b6347e466b5bf0cb684a5a85530fc36c.png
Apr 2, 2021 8:08 AM - kenenthk: Ah Canary owns everything
Apr 2, 2021 9:14 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: We can't let canary birds take over 
Apr 2, 2021 9:15 AM - Ericzander: They already have. You might as well accept it.
Apr 2, 2021 9:18 AM - Chary: Its too late, you can’t run from them
Apr 2, 2021 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/88pu3n3UFlQ
Apr 2, 2021 9:53 AM - kenenthk: I thought the Chary's were taking everything under control
Apr 2, 2021 12:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/team-group-mp33-256gb/p/N82E16820331415?item=N82E16820331415&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL040221-LB&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL040221-LB-_-EMC-040221-Index-_-InternalSSDs-_-20331415-S1A2A&ignorebbr=1 not a bad deal
Apr 2, 2021 1:45 PM - p1ngpong: Team Group? no name ssd no thanks
Apr 2, 2021 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but 5 star rating can't be complete shit
Apr 2, 2021 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TeamGroup is fine, but no DRAM Cache = big fat pass
Apr 2, 2021 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Might as well use a SATA SSD with the speeds you'll get
Apr 2, 2021 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, drops to a whopping 185mb/s after their dinky SLC cache fills which takes a whole minute and a half
Apr 2, 2021 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically barely as good as a HDD
Apr 2, 2021 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Probably why it's so cheap
Apr 2, 2021 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Lol someone was bumping 50 cents riding around
Apr 2, 2021 7:30 PM - ackermanzsz06: 
Apr 2, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.google.com/shopping/product/1?q=mw+2019+ps4+key&client=ms-android-sprint-us&biw=360&bih=597&tbs=cat:1279,pdtr0:712869|912613,vw:l,init_ar:SgVKAwj_1CUoKUggIpcErIOXZN0oHsgQECPDmIA%3D%3D,ss:44&sxsrf=ALeKk01zLdmkPSDX28PoYPsqPLsUtvtSBA:1617392742582&prds=num:1,of:1,eto:12767240451707485748_0,prmr:1,pid:12767240451707485748,cs:1
Apr 2, 2021 10:14 PM - fohstick: Can 7.55 GoldHen play games? I'm getting mixed responses
Apr 2, 2021 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Hen installs packages from ripped games
Apr 2, 2021 10:22 PM - kenenthk: So you download the package run hen or mira and install it from the debug menu
Apr 3, 2021 12:14 AM - ljybdiamondGang8219: hi how do u get homebrew 3ds i tried to put fbi on root of sd card didn't work
Apr 3, 2021 12:15 AM - ljybdiamondGang8219: hi
Apr 3, 2021 12:17 AM - ljybdiamondGang8219: hi who plays mhg 3ds monster hunter generations 3ds
Apr 3, 2021 12:17 AM - ljybdiamondGang8219: answer pls
Apr 3, 2021 3:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: tits and fucks and shits and balls and tits and fucks and balls and asses


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 4, 2021)

Apr 3, 2021 at 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: motherFUCKERS
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: well I have done that a few times... lol
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HiXRcOh.jpg
Apr 3, 2021 at 9:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yXZtaIK
Apr 3, 2021 at 10:55 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: whats up guys, today we're going to do the GBATemp at 3am challenge
Apr 3, 2021 at 11:06 AM - Arras: this april fools meme is nice and all, but when's tempstyle dark coming back 
Apr 3, 2021 at 11:23 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: i dont think my eyes can take anymore dark modes
Apr 3, 2021 at 12:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am now mining eth
Apr 3, 2021 at 12:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: $4.50 profit a day after electricity fuck yeah
Apr 3, 2021 at 12:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:06 AM - Arras: this april fools meme is nice and all, but when's tempstyle dark coming back  < You can just change it back yourself
Apr 3, 2021 at 12:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I'd make like $7 or $8 a day after electricity costs if I mined with my 3080 IIRC
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming I mined 24/7 anyways
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3080 is like $12 a day
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: DO IT
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the most profitable one by far
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3090's just barely more
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it uses more power
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: and 3070 is like $6 lol
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rwnxkmm3089jhe8/Screenshot%202021-04-03%2010.49.08.png?dl=0
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: PhoenixMiner is one of the fastest apparently
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, that's assuming I mine 24/7, which I'm not going to do lol
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I only mined when not using my machine, which maybe accounts for like 8 hours, then I'd make basically nothing
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Flame: you guys talking about mining.
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Flame: we have missed the ship
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: just put your PC in a different room and use a long hdmi cable or usb-c with a dock
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's honestly worth it
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame, eth still has a long way to go
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Flame: we need to find a new get rich scheme
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...it's not about the noise or the heat
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a gaming PC
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I play games on it
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is it about then?
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With my PC
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, so is mine
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: my dad says he notices no difference and he plays flight sim....
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Ffffuuu usps package arriving late
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: so
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But he's not mining full speed at the same time
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Flame: tom your up early
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Again, it's not worth it if I'm not mining 24/7
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: he is using the nicehash client just for the gaming mode setting which ups the clocks when you're gaming (since mining only you lower the power limit, mine is at 70%)
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, it still mines when you game
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: but eth is ram heavy, not raw power heavy
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But he's not mining *full speed* at the same time
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it works out
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's still mining decently
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm gonna check out how it works when i'm in vrchat
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Whatever works for you works for you
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:15 PM - Flame: why buy a 3080  then waste it on 3c of bitcoin or what ever..... i dont think it worth the time and effort for the average person
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With ETH you can make like $8 a day, assuming you mined 24/7
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With my local power rates, anyways
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But then cut that to what I'd actually mine when not using my PC, it'd maybe be like $4?
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe more like $3
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Veho: Like Flame said, we need a new get rich quick scheme. The cryptomining ship has sailed.
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:42 PM - Veho: Let's invest in NFTs.
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Has anyone tried shipping illegal substances yet
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:42 PM - Veho: I expect that particular bubble to burst next Wednesday so we need to get in fast.
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:43 PM - kenenthk: How about a service for China that ships underage labor products
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:44 PM - Veho: You mean USPS?
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:45 PM - kenenthk: You're thinking DHL
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:46 PM - kenenthk: USPS just throws everything in a dump pile some place off the road
Apr 3, 2021 at 1:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DhmYoN2FqMc
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:07 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X3WzrnyyGc
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:08 PM - kenenthk: I'm confused on how you can do a proper review just by playing mario
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Oh he just wanted to beat mario on it
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:09 PM - Veho: Yeah he just wanted to see if he can complete SM64 on it.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Veho: But it's quite a comprehensive video.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:12 PM - Veho: "Here is the part where I would use the analog stick... IF I HAD ONE"
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:12 PM - kenenthk: Who would've thought reading titles on a video would help you understand the video better
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Veho: E's a bi' overly Bri'ish, innit?
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: YOU WERE PAAAID TO SAY IT GUUD
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Tomorrow's video can I beat pokemon snap on the funkey
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: Alyx VR.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: On the Funkey.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Veho: If people can beat Dark Souls on a Guitar Hero guitar, why not?
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Veho: I still want the Funkey though.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok Tom I checked and the hash rate basically goes down to 0 when I game
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's not so bad, I mean, how many hours of the day do you game anyway?
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Flame, a 3080 is like 12 dollars a day pure profit
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:28 PM - Veho: How much would that bitcoin-mining GameBoy earn?
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Funkey mining service
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Veho: I remember, at some point you could get USB bitcoin miners that you could just plug into your PC. You could get a USB hub and have 8 of them chugging away.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Veho: They were the size and shape of an average thumbdrive.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:33 PM - Veho: They were viable for all of... two weeks, before the increasing requirements steamrolled them.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Just buy 10 ps5s and link them all up for mining
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:53 PM - Veho: They will pay for themselves practically overnight.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:53 PM - Veho: ....if you live on the North pole.
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's amazing that people actually thought that "PS5 mining!!!!" thing was real 
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:58 PM - Veho: I remember the PS2 was going to be regulated because it "could be used to build smart missiles".
Apr 3, 2021 at 2:58 PM - Veho: https://www.pcmag.com/news/20-years-later-how-concerns-about-weaponized-consoles-almost-sunk-the-ps2
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:01 PM - Veho: So a bitcoin mining PS5 is not the wildest rumor I've ever heard.
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: I'd love to see people make a thing for the ps1 serial io and say you can link 20 ps1s to make $5 a day 
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Veho: But on the other hand, Cooking Mama mines crypto on your Switch: https://gamerant.com/cooking-mama-cookstar-cryptocurrency-rumor/
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Veho: 
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:07 PM - kenenthk: We need a game where you're just in a mine all the time digging for gold
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:08 PM - kenenthk: Mining simulator 2021
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Veho: Isn't that Minecraft?
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:10 PM - kenenthk: I dunno do zombies attack miners
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:13 PM - Veho: All the time.
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Suppose life is a cube shape
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: but... you can mine on a game boy
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ckjr9x214c
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I am well aware
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But if the PS5 were actually hacked to run a crypto miner, it would be much, much bigger news
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: How much would that bitcoin-mining GameBoy earn? <- about 3.50
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: sorry i meant 0.0350
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: per year
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's in cents
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Veho: God damn it Loch Ness monster, you ain't gettin' my crypto.
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/8jz-QqWp9LI
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, 0.0350 cents
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Uremums 0.0350 cents
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: /me om nom noms Veho's crypto
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lcim8c8ac1mqytv/VRChat_1920x1080_2021-03-29_22-34-25.314.png?dl=0
Apr 3, 2021 at 3:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: om nom nom
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh right i forgot about friday
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: happy belated https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs&feature=youtu.be
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Werid ps4 won't connect to wifi
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Well fuck restart run jb again
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPvj17lZfss
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Make a permanent ps4 jailbreak veho 
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Veho: I will do no such thing.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Veho: In fact, I will actively sabotage any attempt I come across.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Veho: PC master race 4lyfe yo.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Veho: Fuck your PS4.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:40 PM - kenenthk: No last of us or God of war 4u 
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:42 PM - Veho: Oh noes, I will miss out on the overhyped grumpy dad simulators.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:46 PM - kenenthk: They based a game off you?
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Veho: Maybe if they did it wouldn't be _shit_ like TLOU.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:47 PM - kenenthk: But tap to win
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:48 PM - mthrnite: push x to not die
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Shake controller vilontly to survive
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:49 PM - mthrnite: unplug from wall to leave social commentary simulator
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Last of us dlc scream into mic for help
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Veho: Scream into the void.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:51 PM - kenenthk: I already do that
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Veho: Press H to face midlife crisis.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:52 PM - kenenthk: H
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:52 PM - mthrnite: H
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:52 PM - mthrnite: HHHHHHHHHH
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: hhhhfuck
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Hold up still got a good 20 years for my midlife crisis
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:53 PM - mthrnite: i remember mine fondly
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Veho: Well look at mister Metuselah there (I mean ken).
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Veho: You expect to have a midlife crisis at 50?
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Eh my midlife crisis is just going to be manually pirating games while kids be torrenting from their brain
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:55 PM - mthrnite: ^prescient
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Veho: Anyway, tomorrow's Easter, and we face the age-old question.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Veho: Which came first, Jesus or the egg?
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:57 PM - mthrnite: jesus, eggs can't cum
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Well considering Jesus's mother was a virgin no eggs were involved
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Veho: mthr, you're just doing it wrong.
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a trick question, jesus isn't real
Apr 3, 2021 at 4:59 PM - mthrnite: it's tradition
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:00 PM - mthrnite: jesus is my best cook
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho you are late, it's been easter for a week
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:00 PM - mthrnite: amazing with pork dishes
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, 6 days
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: try this pork dish
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:01 PM - mthrnite: it's almost effster
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Veho: Try my piece of pork.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:01 PM - mthrnite: gnaws on hog leg
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:01 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wjWFN76E0UA
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://iheartumami.com/5-spice-pork-stew/
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: good shit
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: of course Veho has to ruin it 
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:02 PM - kenenthk: That's my job
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:03 PM - Veho: I ruined Easter?
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:03 PM - Veho: Again?
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:03 PM - kenenthk: You ruined my life
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:03 PM - mthrnite: that one thief isn't nailed down properly
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:04 PM - kenenthk: How do you know the proper way to nail people down huh?
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: you ruined pork
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: mthr, try it, you'll love it
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: the longer you cook it, the better, the eggs can do with a few hours, they turn brown and take on tons of flavor
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:05 PM - mthrnite: is pork butt a noun or a verb
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MU8xz.png
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:06 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/4SyFqYAbflc
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:06 PM - mthrnite: lmao
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck if i know
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:07 PM - mthrnite: i miss that show
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Jd loves pork butts and taters
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: hey, i'm not racist
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i love all butts equally
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Well are you homophobic
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:16 PM - mthrnite: i fear homilies, which is why i'm skipping church tomorrow
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:17 PM - mthrnite: among other reasons
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: But you'll miss out on all the rape jokes
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:20 PM - mthrnite: c'est la vie
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:21 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqeEQ6tawIE
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MoUnqzx.jpg
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: Good* old* Neil Breen.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: *The views expressed in the Shoutbox do not reflect the views of the Board.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:28 PM - kenenthk: I love It when people lie about listings I got so many people asking about it 5 days later price drop
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:29 PM - Veho: No lowballers, I know what I got.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:29 PM - Veho: I got no money, is what I got.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:29 PM - Veho: That's why I'm selling my stuff in the first place.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:31 PM - kenenthk: I'll give you a whole wheat penny
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: how about oddballers Veho?
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Veho: How about regular ballers?
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:47 PM - kenenthk: Shock collar 20 inch rims on the impala
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Veho: I wish I was.
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/InGtiEXQyF0
Apr 3, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryDOy3AosBw
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/w6zRej2.jpg
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/79suv1t5h774xxv/Screenshot%202021-04-03%2019.23.16.png?dl=0
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's over 9000!
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: Your GPU clock is set to -100. Is your GPU moving backwards in time?
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: Is it like in Tenet?
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: Will any of this make sense?
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:26 PM - kenenthk: no
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:27 PM - DinohScene: I think it's slowly devolving into a Voodoo 3D card over time
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho no i'm mining eth
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: $5/day is pretty good
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: like LTT said anyone with a gpu from like the last 3 generations should be mining
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Veho: Did he say that on April 1st?
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: it was early march iirc
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks to scott i am climbing in like ranking
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i beat Flame! suck it 
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Flame: bro jybye a month i wasnt even on the like list
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Flame: soon ill pass you
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Flame: then we'll see who sucks who
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: nuh uh
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure i saw you there before
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:45 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/KHScN3kBhVA
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:50 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Hey it's WiiMiiSwitch, everyone say how much you love me
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:50 PM - kenenthk: fu
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:51 PM - Flame: f u WiiMiiSwitch
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:52 PM - DinohScene: fu polly
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We only like GBA, that's why is called GBATemp 
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:55 PM - DinohScene: GBAtemp*
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: I call it that
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:56 PM - DinohScene: GBAтемр
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:59 PM - Veho: 3DSperm.
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:59 PM - kenenthk: VitaCock
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:59 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: YOUR ALL MEAN
Apr 3, 2021 at 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3D Shacks
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: ok i've got it
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:00 PM - DinohScene: you're*
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know what you can tell nintendo when you go to E3 and they ask you where the name gbatemp came from
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:01 PM - kenenthk: You are*
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: just tell them it's a reference to the fleeting nature of video game consoles and how quickly time moves on yet we still love reliving the past
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:02 PM - DinohScene: NEShipster
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: WHY DO ALL OF YOU HATE ,E
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: ME
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Why wont women love me
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:04 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: BECAUSE YOUR PFP IS THE CDC
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:04 PM - DinohScene: cus men do 
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Veho: Down in front.
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:04 PM - kenenthk: ghey
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:05 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: THIS IS WHY I DON'T SUPPORT GBATEMP ON PATREON
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Do you support their onlyfans?
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:05 PM - DinohScene: lel
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: WHO USES ONLY FANS
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:06 PM - kenenthk: uremum
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Hey wanna poll
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:06 PM - DinohScene: kek
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:07 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: poll on kek
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:08 PM - IC_: Oh no, you found the shoutbox
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:08 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I always knew it was here, I post like once a month here
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:11 PM - kenenthk: Only the insanist survive the shitbox
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Lilith Valentine: You know what the shitbox needs?
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Lilith Valentine: Polls
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:14 PM - IC_: Noooo!
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:14 PM - kenenthk: People would probably use them for verbal abuse
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Add them
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: I like the idea
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Regular reminder, I am still a demon
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:17 PM - kenenthk: I still say temp should have a cooking board so you fucks can give me food posioning
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:18 PM - Lilith Valentine: Ageed
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:19 PM - kenenthk: It would be cool to see what kind of cooking tempers do and give tips
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Veho: Doritos, Mountain Dew and tendies.
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Doordash is the new microwave
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:36 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/BlnUfnWBm5k this sounds nasty
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Veho: I have been haunted by the idea of chocolate chip meatloaf for years now, but this sumbich went out and made it.
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Veho: Also, ew.
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:43 PM - kenenthk: I kind of want to try it
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:45 PM - kenenthk: White chocolate may compliment it better
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Veho: Someone suggested Mole poblano or Mole n**** since they're cocoa based, and that the "chips" could be made of that.
Apr 3, 2021 at 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Bacon and ice cream because its a good 50/50 sweet and salty dunno about beef
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ytSPBOR.mp4
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.sohh.com/jade-covers-tekashi-6ix9ine-tattoo/
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Veho: She covered Tekashi 6ix9ine with peony flowers.
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Veho: COVERED A PUSSY WITH PEONIS.
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Yet she leaves a bold 69 tattoo next to it
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Veho: Nothing wrong with 69.
Apr 3, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Or a good cleavland steamer
Apr 3, 2021 at 9:10 PM - Veho: Word of advice: food coloring is not the same as egg coloring. I know eggs are food, but trust me on this one.
Apr 3, 2021 at 9:11 PM - kenenthk: Have you been drinking again
Apr 3, 2021 at 9:11 PM - Veho: Yes, but not coloring.
Apr 3, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: It doesn't matter if you're black or white
Apr 3, 2021 at 10:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Polls for dinner
Apr 3, 2021 at 10:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bVIu1Za.png
Apr 4, 2021 at 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Apr 4, 2021 at 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I accidentally drank food coloring one time.... I was dying on the inside.
Apr 4, 2021 at 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Was your piss discolored
Apr 4, 2021 at 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Your honor is a pretty good tv show worth watching
Apr 4, 2021 at 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: dmx is dying
Apr 4, 2021 at 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tmz.com/2021/04/03/dmx-suffers-od-overdose-hospital-grave-condition/
Apr 4, 2021 at 3:02 AM - kenenthk: Well shit hopefully he doesn't
Apr 4, 2021 at 3:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/dmx-life-support-233512790.html
Apr 4, 2021 at 3:05 AM - kenenthk: Sounds like he's pulling through
Apr 4, 2021 at 4:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He is going to be staring at the roof of the church lol
Apr 4, 2021 at 4:09 AM - kenenthk: I guess is dmxinjail.com needs to be renamed to isdmxoffdrugs.com
Apr 4, 2021 at 4:10 AM - kenenthk: http://isdmxinjail.com/
Apr 4, 2021 at 4:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXki0dsPDyg


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 5, 2021)

Apr 4, 2021 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Ze5R0QjqBLw
Apr 4, 2021 8:03 AM - Mazamin: please guys help me, what is the song that goes by ( http://onlinesequencer.net/1950561 ) and has dog barks as instrument?
Apr 4, 2021 8:04 AM - Mazamin: it was like a meme or something like that, you could find it in an old goat simulator crack
Apr 4, 2021 8:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who let the dogs out?
Apr 4, 2021 8:49 AM - Mazamin: Definitely not this one lol, but thanks anyway
Apr 4, 2021 8:54 AM - Mazamin: it's this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNcN5S2W_eo
Apr 4, 2021 8:55 AM - Mazamin: but I can't find the full one
Apr 4, 2021 8:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTuVeJHhuHY
Apr 4, 2021 10:54 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUDcSeUvkOw
Apr 4, 2021 11:08 AM - Mazamin: Thank you mthrnite, I owe you a favor!
Apr 4, 2021 11:41 AM - kenenthk: https://www.carscoops.com/2021/04/dodge-challenger-slams-into-lamp-post-while-showing-off-almost-hits-young-man/amp/
Apr 4, 2021 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Huh today is 4 3 21
Apr 4, 2021 12:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/w7kjnqwxp9v5qjt/Screenshot%202021-04-04%2014.03.47.png?dl=0
Apr 4, 2021 12:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: wooo
Apr 4, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Wow, such money, much income.
Apr 4, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Treat yourself to some ramen.
Apr 4, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: You can afford it now.
Apr 4, 2021 12:41 PM - kenenthk: Hey an extra $30 bucks is $30
Apr 4, 2021 12:42 PM - kenenthk: He can buy pokemon value card packs with it and charge insane amounts some retards willing to pay for
Apr 4, 2021 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Damn apparently dmx has 15 kids
Apr 4, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: https://mobile.twitter.com/Tuko_co_ke/status/1378691012395155458?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
Apr 4, 2021 1:06 PM - Veho: " it took about 30 minutes for doctors to resuscitate the 50-year-old, a period in which he remained deprived of oxygen." That doesn't sound good.
Apr 4, 2021 1:07 PM - Veho: But man, 15 children.
Apr 4, 2021 1:13 PM - kenenthk: X gonna give it to yeah
Apr 4, 2021 1:14 PM - kenenthk: I don't understand the famous sometimes they always send prayers when you're on your death bed but won't reach out to make sure you're on a steady path
Apr 4, 2021 1:33 PM - Veho: Sometimes a person needs professional help and therapy and it's not something your friends are qualified to give.
Apr 4, 2021 1:38 PM - kenenthk: If my friends are other millionaires that's all the therapy I would need
Apr 4, 2021 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: thanks Veho i might just do that
Apr 4, 2021 1:51 PM - Veho: Dammit TRJ I never know which particular shout of mine you're replying to. We're talking about overdosing here and you chime in with "I might just do that", geeze.
Apr 4, 2021 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Professional help could do us all some good tbh
Apr 4, 2021 2:15 PM - SG854: That's because it's a choose your adventure style comment. You choose whatever of your comments TRJ's response applies to.
Apr 4, 2021 2:19 PM - SG854: But Man 15 Children - Veho
Apr 4, 2021 2:19 PM - SG854: Thanks Veho I just might do that - TRJ
Apr 4, 2021 2:20 PM - SG854: Be prepared for TRJ to have 15 kids like some kinda religious nut case that doesn't believe in condoms.
Apr 4, 2021 2:40 PM - kenenthk: And then overdose and get professional help?
Apr 4, 2021 2:41 PM - kenenthk: I forgot it's easter
Apr 4, 2021 3:05 PM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/04/02/couple-accidentally-paints-over-500000-work-of-art/amp/
Apr 4, 2021 3:12 PM - Veho: Good. What a bunch of pretentious wank.
Apr 4, 2021 3:18 PM - Veho: At some point, and this "artwork" has clearly passed it, the work's value is purely in the celebrity status of the author, and not in any sort of artistic merit.
Apr 4, 2021 3:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: value is a thing humans made up anyways
Apr 4, 2021 4:01 PM - Veho: Yes but I like when there's consistency with some internal logic, even if it's all just a social construct.
Apr 4, 2021 4:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UUZfKs6.jpg
Apr 4, 2021 4:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HAPPY EASTER 
Apr 4, 2021 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Fuck that little bunny and easter
Apr 4, 2021 6:40 PM - breaktemp: Man, this DQM2 translation is nice !
Apr 4, 2021 7:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082VVJVV9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glc_fabc_3RF6E1HEK16JKEXWMTQK
Apr 4, 2021 7:56 PM - Veho: Or I could just buy baby wipes and pay.... let's see, I paid $3 for a pack of 300... 1800 wipes for that price.
Apr 4, 2021 7:57 PM - kenenthk: But are they booty wipes? Wait don't answer
Apr 4, 2021 8:04 PM - Veho: While I admit my ass is quite a bit larger than that of an average baby, they are perfectly serviceable.
Apr 4, 2021 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with a man using baby wipes TP just smears it if you aren't careful
Apr 4, 2021 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Obligatory flushable wipes are not flushable and if you flush then you should be forced to eat a piece of a fatberg 
Apr 4, 2021 8:14 PM - Veho: I'm sorry your drainage system SUCKS MAJOR DONKEY BALLS Tom, but some of us live in developed countries.
Apr 4, 2021 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't matter what drainage system you have, they don't break down
Apr 4, 2021 8:15 PM - Veho: They get separated and dumped, if your waste management system is not stuck in the dark ages.
Apr 4, 2021 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're flushable in the technical sense that they flush, but they'll ruin sewage plants
Apr 4, 2021 8:15 PM - Veho: I CAN FLUSH A BOOT IF I WANT TO
Apr 4, 2021 8:17 PM - Veho: Also, toilet paper does not degrade, it turns into paper mache at the first bend in the pipe yet nobody gets into a fit over that.
Apr 4, 2021 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Make sure to cut up the plastic from 6 packs also or you could kill a family of ducks
Apr 4, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 4, 2021 8:25 PM - Veho: Don't flush ducks either.
Apr 4, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Let kfc handle that
Apr 4, 2021 8:27 PM - Veho: Kentucky Flushed Chicken.
Apr 4, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: I've never actually had duck before
Apr 4, 2021 8:30 PM - Flame: duck taste weird tbh
Apr 4, 2021 8:30 PM - Flame: you think its going to be like Chicken
Apr 4, 2021 8:30 PM - Flame: its nothing like it
Apr 4, 2021 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Assuming it's more fatty and chewy
Apr 4, 2021 8:31 PM - Veho: And ducky.
Apr 4, 2021 8:31 PM - Veho: It tastes vaguely of liver.
Apr 4, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: You quack
Apr 4, 2021 8:32 PM - kenenthk: I'm just tired of beef and chicken all the time where's the human section
Apr 4, 2021 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://morningchores.com/healthiest-meats/  Can you really count sandwich meat
Apr 4, 2021 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, they're low in fat
Apr 4, 2021 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: compare it to salami which is like 50% fat and even more salt
Apr 4, 2021 8:57 PM - Veho: Pork.
Apr 4, 2021 9:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1GorAvw.jpg
Apr 4, 2021 9:05 PM - Veho: And I downloaded it for free.
Apr 4, 2021 9:05 PM - Veho: Makes you think.
Apr 4, 2021 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' chinese software, battery indicator on the RG351V has been reading "0%" for the last like 4 hours now lol
Apr 4, 2021 9:08 PM - Veho: Your battery's dead.
Apr 4, 2021 9:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oop there it goes lol
Apr 4, 2021 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else on it is quite nice though, good emulation up to PS1, nice buttons, nice IPS screen
Apr 4, 2021 9:09 PM - p1ngpong: I have an rg351p its really nice
Apr 4, 2021 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sound is better than I expected
Apr 4, 2021 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the form factor of the RG351P
Apr 4, 2021 9:10 PM - p1ngpong: yeah its a really nice design and feels really solid and well built
Apr 4, 2021 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Having two analog sticks would be so nice on this thing
Apr 4, 2021 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But with just one it's basically impossible to play a lot of N64 games
Apr 4, 2021 9:11 PM - p1ngpong: they named it with a P at the end after me
Apr 4, 2021 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They tried to get around the lack of buttons by mapping the C buttons to either L or R+ABXY", which is...a way to do it, I guess
Apr 4, 2021 9:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It also has a rumble motor in it, but as far as I can tell it's not actually used for anything beyond when it turns on 
Apr 4, 2021 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't seem to enable it for any dualshock games or anything on PS1
Apr 4, 2021 9:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get off my Lawn 
Apr 4, 2021 9:32 PM - Veho: Are you going to try the custom firmwares, Tom?
Apr 4, 2021 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I'll bother TBH, it's literally just running EmuELEC already
Apr 4, 2021 9:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think any of the available CFWs will benefit it much more
Apr 4, 2021 9:34 PM - Veho: Probably.
Apr 4, 2021 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even the Retroarch cores on it are relatively recent, which I was kind of surprised about lol
Apr 4, 2021 9:37 PM - Veho: You could try that ArkOS thing, if you hate yourself.
Apr 4, 2021 9:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do loathe myself considerably 
Apr 4, 2021 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my PiBoy DMG coming in tomorrow, so that will make for a nice comparison I think
Apr 4, 2021 9:41 PM - Veho: That thing is a beast.
Apr 4, 2021 9:43 PM - Veho: SLEEP TIME NOW, night night.
Apr 4, 2021 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 4, 2021 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't have nightmares
Apr 4, 2021 10:32 PM - kenenthk: You cause nightmares
Apr 4, 2021 10:52 PM - PipeWarp: a
Apr 5, 2021 12:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom does it not have a dpad?
Apr 5, 2021 12:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: N64 games hardly ever use both the stick and dpad so you can map the dpad to c buttons and be fine
Apr 5, 2021 1:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: did you guys see the LTT onlyfans?
Apr 5, 2021 2:01 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Last Friday night, polls polled around the town


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 6, 2021)

Apr 5, 2021 5:20 AM - kenenthk: God damn it I ordered food and fell asleep
Apr 5, 2021 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well did it come in your dreams?
Apr 5, 2021 6:02 AM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with food left out for 3 hours
Apr 5, 2021 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2021 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just make sure its bacon not roaches
Apr 5, 2021 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Both are crunchy only one is delicious
Apr 5, 2021 6:25 AM - kenenthk: Surprised the animals didn't get it there have been wild coyote sightings lately
Apr 5, 2021 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 5, 2021 6:28 AM - kenenthk: I need to be in Florida where it's okay to just shoot a wild animal
Apr 5, 2021 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: i would recommend it
Apr 5, 2021 6:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://myq105.com/2021/04/04/florida-man-steals-an-ambulance/
Apr 5, 2021 6:52 AM - kenenthk: Where the hood at
Apr 5, 2021 6:55 AM - kenenthk: NYC hospital currently
Apr 5, 2021 7:00 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/CSRfHcZiVfs Lol it's like a sea of white people
Apr 5, 2021 8:07 AM - Skelletonike: nice, I can still use the retro theme. <3
Apr 5, 2021 8:43 AM - kenenthk: Cmd never changes
Apr 5, 2021 9:12 AM - Jermyn: My PS4 console has a firmware version 8.XX, can i install .pkg games and play them?
Apr 5, 2021 9:27 AM - kenenthk: No 7.55 only
Apr 5, 2021 9:39 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/emisZUHJAEA
Apr 5, 2021 12:40 PM - Pl4yst4tionRox: This is for the Panasonic 3DO
Apr 5, 2021 3:08 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: hey it's wii mii switch
Apr 5, 2021 3:43 PM - kenenthk: hey I just took a shit
Apr 5, 2021 3:45 PM - Veho: Solid.
Apr 5, 2021 3:45 PM - kenenthk: A bit took a little effort
Apr 5, 2021 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Aye my oculus go is out for delivery
Apr 5, 2021 3:48 PM - Veho: Your oculus go is go.
Apr 5, 2021 3:48 PM - kenenthk: go to for all my porn needs
Apr 5, 2021 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Lmao there's a website dedicated to vr porn videos
Apr 5, 2021 3:55 PM - Veho: Because of course there is.
Apr 5, 2021 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Yeah who wants a dedicated 3d porn site
Apr 5, 2021 3:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: everyone
Apr 5, 2021 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah everyone wants realistic ejaculation shots flying towards their face
Apr 5, 2021 4:16 PM - Veho: You may want to try the male POV section.
Apr 5, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: No the female pov is better
Apr 5, 2021 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Sometimes a man just gets curious how females see things
Apr 5, 2021 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds pretty gay
Apr 5, 2021 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the content
Apr 5, 2021 5:19 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Hey new poll today
Apr 5, 2021 6:09 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/AGzFifJIr-w
Apr 5, 2021 6:36 PM - Veho: I want a new keyboard. Mine sucks.
Apr 5, 2021 6:38 PM - Veho: But I would have to go to a store with a large selection and try them out.
Apr 5, 2021 6:38 PM - Veho: And they don't let you jizz on keyboards any more, because of the pandemic.
Apr 5, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: My old Fujitsu Siemens laptop had a great keyboard and I've been looking for something like it.
Apr 5, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: But no dice.
Apr 5, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Ask Tom I'm sure he has stacks of $20 shitty keyboards he uses as a coffee table
Apr 5, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: Hey Tom can you recommend me a keyboard, but none of that "MX Cherry red pro" bullshit?
Apr 5, 2021 6:46 PM - Veho: I wonder if I can just buy a replacement keyboard for that laptop and wire it up to a controller  
Apr 5, 2021 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Just tell Amazon you got the wrong one and send a semen filled sticky situation keyboard back to them
Apr 5, 2021 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:45 PM - Veho: Hey Tom can you recommend me a keyboard, but none of that "MX Cherry red pro" bullshit? < Buy an IBM Model M ;O;
Apr 5, 2021 6:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cp7nosj.jpg
Apr 5, 2021 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But without any fancy mechanical switches? Probably not TBH, it's all I use lol
Apr 5, 2021 6:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/rwH1bIf52sM
Apr 5, 2021 6:52 PM - kenenthk: https://miamifruit.org/products/hidden-rose-apple-box?variant=33039071281232&currency=USD&utm_medium=product_sync&utm_source=google&utm_content=sag_organic&utm_campaign=sag_organic&g_network=u&g_campaign=USA+Google+Shopping+-+Rane&g_adid=419344332416&g_keyword=&g_acctid=475-990-3176&g_adtype=&g_keywordid=pla-451610501161&g_ifcreative=&g_adgroupid=94019993903&g_productid=shopify_US_4841877176400_33
Apr 5, 2021 6:53 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9SAssHFbis
Apr 5, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: $70 for a box of apples
Apr 5, 2021 6:53 PM - Veho: Beats paying $150 for a pound of Gros Michel bananas.
Apr 5, 2021 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Apparently they taste like lemonade
Apr 5, 2021 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Model M isn't mechanical
Apr 5, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: I asked for something that wasn't mechanical.
Apr 5, 2021 7:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho, get a Logitech G915 (TKL if you like)
Apr 5, 2021 7:16 PM - Veho: Now, if they could make a mechanical keyboard with a travel distance of one milimeter, I'd be all for it.
Apr 5, 2021 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not your average mechanical keyboard, it has slimmer switches (shorter travel distance/slimmer keyboard)
Apr 5, 2021 7:17 PM - Veho: Interested.
Apr 5, 2021 7:17 PM - Veho: But it's expensive.
Apr 5, 2021 7:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup
Apr 5, 2021 7:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have basically no competition with that particular feature set
Apr 5, 2021 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be the last keyboard I ever buy though
Apr 5, 2021 7:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: still, not sold on the noise of mechanical switches but it sure is satisfying to use
Apr 5, 2021 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: even the "silent" ones are still noisy
Apr 5, 2021 7:24 PM - Veho: It's part of their "charm".
Apr 5, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: You're part of a charm
Apr 5, 2021 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: although, I heard of people sticking o-rings on to silence this keyboard, as it's not the switches making sound, it's the keys bottoming out
Apr 5, 2021 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: I might just do that
Apr 5, 2021 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's the switches if they're using clicky switches
Apr 5, 2021 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which MX Blues and Whites are, and I think greens too
Apr 5, 2021 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And their respective clones
Apr 5, 2021 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Browns are best ;O;
Apr 5, 2021 7:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: O rings fucking suck
Apr 5, 2021 7:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgZPuLKA9B4
Apr 5, 2021 7:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm using the "tactile" switches, they're like browns IIRC
Apr 5, 2021 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, browns are tactile
Apr 5, 2021 8:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: GX Tactile I think they're called
Apr 5, 2021 8:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh, GX Brown Tactile they're called now
Apr 5, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Got my go in
Apr 5, 2021 8:50 PM - Veho: VR porn time.
Apr 5, 2021 8:51 PM - kenenthk: It's pretty cool tbh the audio is nice it's werid almost feels like you have headphones on but you don't
Apr 5, 2021 10:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pennlive.com/nation-world/2021/04/woman-shoots-at-burger-king-employees-over-drive-thru-wait-time-police-say.html?outputType=amp
Apr 6, 2021 1:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: America moment
Apr 6, 2021 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: aren't the speakers stupidly placed ken?
Apr 6, 2021 2:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i love the audio on my reverb g2, it's the same as the index but it's basically on ear headphones only they don't touch your ears, so it feels like you're not wearing headphones but it sounds amazing


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 7, 2021)

Apr 6, 2021 at 5:11 AM - kenenthk: Cinehub doesn't look as good as I was hoping on it but it's useable
Apr 6, 2021 at 5:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah you want something better for that
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: my phone is also 1440p and i use gear vr to watch videos with that and it works ok, but the result feels more like i'm watching in 480p
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's a good way to forget i'm on an airplane though
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:06 AM - felicityc: you're actually rendering two 720p images. real vr headsets are upwards of 4k usually on average at basic quality, or 2k per eye.
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: not exactly
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: you aren't seeing the entire video in frame
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: on both eyes
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: left eye shows more towards the left, right eye shows more towards the right, result is you might get close to 1920x1080 effective resolution
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: it just doesn't look that way
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:10 AM - felicityc: that doesn't change the display resolution.
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i can't speak for how the software renders the video, but if it renders it at full resolution and then it's scaled to fit, it should be close to 1080p effectively
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: most "real vr headsets" are 1440p or 1600p
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: so basically the same
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:12 AM - felicityc: I have an index and a quest. They are that per eye. Overall you are rendering 4k but you are seeing each per eye. It is nowhere close to the same, and FOV matters a good deal as well for it
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:13 AM - felicityc: it doesn't stop vr porn from being released at terrible render resolutions unless you pay premium/find it otherwise which is a big F
Apr 6, 2021 at 10:14 AM - felicityc: or rather, it doesn't help*, so the display resolution almost doesn't matter if the video encoding is trashed
Apr 6, 2021 at 11:54 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/96QATiR
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6ldBvgBOxU
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Veho: "Is it worth buying?" No.
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks like just a thin Bittboy ripoff
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Veho: Looks like a ripoff, period.
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:42 PM - kenenthk: China ripping things off who would've guessed
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:44 PM - Veho: They're ripping off the other Chinese handhelds, who are ripping off "legitimate" consoles, also made in China.
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:46 PM - kenenthk: Yeah China
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:47 PM - kenenthk: They gotta do Something with all their children
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Veho: There's not really enough children to go around after the "one child per family" policy. Nowadays if you want some honest to goodness child labor, you have to go to Bangladesh.
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:51 PM - kenenthk: So after one birth the man's dick automatically gets chopped off by the wife and fed to the royal families
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:51 PM - Veho: Basically.
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:52 PM - kenenthk: China makes more sense then America
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:53 PM - kenenthk: I could go for some jimmy johns today but tomorrows whopper Wednesday
Apr 6, 2021 at 1:59 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaRNvJLKP1E
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Buy me a sandwich veho
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Veho: Okay, but how will I send it to you?
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:15 PM - kenenthk: DHL
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Veho: Still faster/cheaper than Uber Eats.
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Just tip your carrier
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:21 PM - kenenthk: If you don't tip that lemonade will get salty and warm quick
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Veho: If I tip him too much he might fall over.
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Veho: And spill the lemonade.
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:22 PM - kenenthk: You didn't tip you're a horrible person I go cry loud now
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Veho: Is courrier tipping the same as cow tipping?
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Depends if you order pork
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: felicityc: the index is 1600p, the reason i quoted that number
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: the quest 2, HP reverb G1 and G2 and pimax are the only ones with 4K
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: and on the pimax 4K or 5K it's upscaled from a lower res
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:54 PM - lethanhdanh: Hello Guys
Apr 6, 2021 at 2:55 PM - lethanhdanh: someone play Fire Emblem Warriors ?
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:02 PM - kenenthk: How much will you pay me for playing it
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't pay ken he doesn't put out
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:08 PM - lethanhdanh: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ObhIo6i.mp4
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/EF8_Jecacso
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:32 PM - Veho: Someone here told me to go read the Dead Tube manga and they were all like "whoa man" and I read it and it is _fucking craaaap_.
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:33 PM - Veho: Drawn by a "former" hentai artist with a bad end fetish.
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Veho: It is complete shit.
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamesn.com/crypto-miner-rtx-3080
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Did they tell you that in the 3ds section?
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:51 PM - Veho: No.
Apr 6, 2021 at 3:57 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MwMuEBhgNNE
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:05 PM - Veho: "Accidentally"
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Veho: "Congratulations, you have levelled up! Your GBAtemp XP level is now: 21"
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Veho: Bow before me, peasants.
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Veho: Meanwhile Empress Chary is at level 68.
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Let's take her thron down revolt!
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Mama Looigi: I’m already about to hit level 12- don’t worry, I’ll pass Chary in levels by next week
Apr 6, 2021 at 4:53 PM - kenenthk: My level reflects my age in attitude
Apr 6, 2021 at 5:09 PM - Lilith Valentine: My level reflects that I am a bitch
Apr 6, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: Most 28 year olds are
Apr 6, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Veho: https://www.instagram.com/p/B-Bx_K7ne47/
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QzIuV9Dli1w
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.androidauthority.com/xiaomi-mi-mix-fold-poll-results-1215065/amp/
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: It's fire? Is it overheating? Is it going to explode?
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:26 PM - Veho: I don't get the hip new lingo.
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:29 PM - kenenthk: No it's a portable heater
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Chary: It’s legit rocking fire, my G, sick to the max
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Veho: It's officially ill.
Apr 6, 2021 at 6:33 PM - kenenthk: So flaming fire can rock back and forth stick to walls then get sick?
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Veho: Redmi Note 10 launched where I live, but looks like it's pants and I'll wait for the Pro version.
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Veho: I mean this one only has a 48 megapixel camera like wtf so laaame.
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just 48? What is this, 1980?
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get with the program Veho
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Veho: inorite.
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:31 PM - kenenthk: Must need 9,000 megapixel
Apr 6, 2021 at 7:46 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Do a poll
Apr 6, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Veho: Do a little dance,
Apr 6, 2021 at 8:08 PM - kenenthk: Dick slang!
Apr 6, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh26oCuesLA
Apr 6, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how the fuck did I become one of the most liked
Apr 6, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: You post a lot so people have targets for likes, and you like other people's posts a lot so people return the favor.
Apr 6, 2021 at 8:53 PM - kenenthk: I just noticed the like animations
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:09 PM - Veho: There are like animations?
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Guess if you pass a number they do movements
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Maybe it's theme based
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah shaun added some custom ones
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Chary has one IIRC
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gold or something
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: That would be a neat idea different animations per amount you have
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Bagel Le Stinky: anybody here?
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:53 PM - kenenthk: No
Apr 6, 2021 at 9:58 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ZxgQDllsaaA
Apr 6, 2021 at 11:03 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ocG7fyfCCZs?feature=share


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 8, 2021)

Apr 7, 2021 4:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: imagine not having a custom like counter
Apr 7, 2021 5:10 AM - TomRannd: dweeb
Apr 7, 2021 6:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: scott doesn't post that much
Apr 7, 2021 6:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: only in meme box
Apr 7, 2021 7:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Fake Jdbye 
Apr 7, 2021 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Apr 7, 2021 8:12 AM - kenenthk: Fuck jd
Apr 7, 2021 8:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Apr 7, 2021 8:14 AM - kenenthk: spread the cheeks
Apr 7, 2021 8:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Apr 7, 2021 8:37 AM - kenenthk: Men first
Apr 7, 2021 9:05 AM - kenenthk: https://thehill.com/changing-america/resilience/smart-cities/546655-nasa-releases-spectacular-photo-of-rainbow-on-mars?amp
Apr 7, 2021 9:10 AM - TSP184: Hello.
Apr 7, 2021 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Goodbye
Apr 7, 2021 9:11 AM - TSP184: ....Uh, okay...
Apr 7, 2021 10:30 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ftCWMk2.jpg
Apr 7, 2021 10:30 AM - Veho: This sounds like the plot of some SyFy original movie.
Apr 7, 2021 10:31 AM - Veho: Police raid on a meth lab, someone flushes a ton of meth down the toilet, methed out mutant gators start breeding in the sewers and eating people.
Apr 7, 2021 10:31 AM - Veho: "Methgators 2: a new batch"
Apr 7, 2021 10:32 AM - kenenthk: Nah just a normal night for florida man
Apr 7, 2021 10:33 AM - Veho: That would be the closing scene.
Apr 7, 2021 10:34 AM - Veho: "Wow, that was insane." "Nah just a normal night for florida man"
Apr 7, 2021 10:34 AM - kenenthk: Psis first cameo in the acting biz
Apr 7, 2021 10:34 AM - Veho: "The End?"
Apr 7, 2021 10:35 AM - Veho: And the camera zooms on a clutch of glowing green eggs.
Apr 7, 2021 10:36 AM - kenenthk: And some dude named sam eats them
Apr 7, 2021 11:08 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LprFsKNBpO0
Apr 7, 2021 11:21 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2q69HvdUEFA
Apr 7, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Mmmm, automatic waterboarder.
Apr 7, 2021 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I need an automatic shit cleaner
Apr 7, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: Pooper scooper.
Apr 7, 2021 12:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gizchina.com/2021/04/06/xiaomi-mi-11-ultra-fails-the-bend-test/amp/ what is this 2015
Apr 7, 2021 12:55 PM - Veho: Mmmm, cracky.
Apr 7, 2021 12:56 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 you know who complains about bending his shitty china phone
Apr 7, 2021 12:57 PM - Veho: Assuming he doesn't brick it with a custom firmware first.
Apr 7, 2021 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Kek
Apr 7, 2021 12:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: get a bidet
Apr 7, 2021 12:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dSKKRwe.mp4
Apr 7, 2021 1:00 PM - kenenthk: I said automatic I still have the while off the water
Apr 7, 2021 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Whipe
Apr 7, 2021 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Those cones smell like shit dont know why people use them the sticks have better scents
Apr 7, 2021 1:02 PM - Veho: Don't the cones come in different flavors too?
Apr 7, 2021 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Some but most I tried end up smelling like shit and don't last that long
Apr 7, 2021 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a bidet that blow dries your ass
Apr 7, 2021 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: where i looked the cones and sticks were the same flavors made of the same stuff
Apr 7, 2021 1:08 PM - kenenthk: I got some strawberry sticks from walmart that smell descent only like a dollar for 40
Apr 7, 2021 1:09 PM - kenenthk: Figure I better stock up since my State is about to legalize medical marijuana
Apr 7, 2021 1:13 PM - Veho: There are cones that act the same as sticks but they burn as hot as sticks. These colder burning cones that provide the droopy smoke for those smoke-fall thingies are different.
Apr 7, 2021 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I have one that works half ass any slight wind will mess it up but looks look when it works
Apr 7, 2021 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Looks cool
Apr 7, 2021 1:46 PM - BagOBones: https://gbatemp.net/threads/psx-cores-in-retro-arch-crash-my-app-android.585446/
Apr 7, 2021 2:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RTkZkOE.jpg
Apr 7, 2021 2:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCkkZ-GDlfE
Apr 7, 2021 2:48 PM - Veho: Hey Tom would you agree?
Apr 7, 2021 2:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ceHB-SBjE7U?feature=share
Apr 7, 2021 2:55 PM - Veho: Neat.
Apr 7, 2021 3:03 PM - kenenthk: I was hoping for fire but that's me
Apr 7, 2021 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:48 AM - Veho: Hey Tom would you agree? < I don't think I would say it's the "best" given that the RG351M exists, since it has the better GBA form factor and two analog sticks
Apr 7, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the RG351V is definitely like a second place kind of thing
Apr 7, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DC and PSP emulation is rough, but most other things are good enough
Apr 7, 2021 3:24 PM - Veho: Would you say the RG351M is worth the extra $40 over the RG351P?
Apr 7, 2021 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only if you really need Wifi, IIRC that's the only real difference
Apr 7, 2021 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wifi is nice for adding ROMs without having to mess with their potato Chinese software/removing your SD card, but it's not like a huge deal
Apr 7, 2021 3:25 PM - Veho: That and the sexy metal casing.
Apr 7, 2021 3:25 PM - Veho: You can use a WiFi dongle on the RG351P so that's not a real issue.
Apr 7, 2021 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got my PiBoy DMG yesterday annnnd...can't get it to work at all 
Apr 7, 2021 3:30 PM - Veho: You broke it already?
Apr 7, 2021 3:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's either DOA or I'm just missing some step not covered on their tutorial lol
Apr 7, 2021 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've gone through everything like 3 times now, can't figure it out
Apr 7, 2021 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Spent most of last night researching and troubleshooting stuff, just doesn't wanna actually boot
Apr 7, 2021 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So asking their support today, see how that goes lol
Apr 7, 2021 3:41 PM - Veho: They have support? 
Apr 7, 2021 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 7, 2021 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, I'd suspect they'd support their hardware if they're still making and selling it lol
Apr 7, 2021 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Better ask now before it gets discontinued a day later
Apr 7, 2021 4:12 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/WjjCsvgODeg?feature=share
Apr 7, 2021 4:33 PM - Veho: Okay.
Apr 7, 2021 4:33 PM - Veho: How are those "crafts" if they are existing products?
Apr 7, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: You missed where she pissed into it
Apr 7, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: Haven't you ever peed in a bottle?
Apr 7, 2021 4:58 PM - kenenthk: I mean I don't have a huge memory of it if I did
Apr 7, 2021 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you ever drank your own piss?
Apr 7, 2021 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: DOA? you didn't build it yourself Tom?
Apr 7, 2021 5:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I didn't buy the base kit, I bought the full kit which is basically assembled minus the Pi 4
Apr 7, 2021 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The base kit doesn't come with a battery or a fan or anything
Apr 7, 2021 5:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually now I'm positive something is wrong with this thing, their PCB is getting really really hot after leaving it on for 5 minutes 
Apr 7, 2021 5:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B087LYQ22N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_ZHK036GCYXX6DRNH08F7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 kinda tempted
Apr 7, 2021 5:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/v7ErhLn.mp4
Apr 7, 2021 5:39 PM - Veho: I'm not buying no-name Chinese crap online any more. I'm only buying brand name Chinese crap in a local store with warranty.
Apr 7, 2021 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Guess you aren't getting a funkey
Apr 7, 2021 5:43 PM - Veho: Something I can physically fling at an employee.
Apr 7, 2021 5:43 PM - Veho: Well I wasn't getting a Funkey any way.
Apr 7, 2021 5:44 PM - kenenthk: You can fling a funkey at them
Apr 7, 2021 5:53 PM - Veho: Wouldn't have the same impact as flinging a vacuum cleaner at them.
Apr 7, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: "What's wrong with the vacuum cleaner, sir?" "Nothing, I'm returning this USB dongle. The vaccum was just for added impact."
Apr 7, 2021 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Werid my power just went for a minute must be over the rain
Apr 7, 2021 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Usually it lasts about 30 minutes when it goes out
Apr 7, 2021 6:09 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/FCEAXlRDb8U
Apr 7, 2021 11:06 PM - yosh_y: hi!
Apr 7, 2021 11:39 PM - Megadriver94: Totally Accurate Battlegrounds is now Free-to-Play!
Apr 8, 2021 12:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I remember playing that game when it was in beta
Apr 8, 2021 12:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ah, good times
Apr 8, 2021 12:21 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Oh wait, it was the alpha, mot the beta
Apr 8, 2021 12:21 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I think I still might have the alpha somewhere on my hard drive
Apr 8, 2021 12:24 AM - SG854: Still wanna do review on mister fpga but still lazy
Apr 8, 2021 12:26 AM - SG854: Short of it I give a a 7/10.
Apr 8, 2021 12:26 AM - SG854: Console emulation/simulation is excellent. But arcade sucks.
Apr 8, 2021 12:27 AM - SG854: Input latency is a dream. Most responsive thing I ever felt. Feels faster then even run a ahead.
Apr 8, 2021 12:28 AM - SG854: There's something more to pc emulation that causes it to be laggy. Something run ahead can't fix. Can't figure it out.
Apr 8, 2021 12:30 AM - SG854: Feels like a completely different game with latency this good. It's actually fun to play old games. Having a great time with mister fpga.
Apr 8, 2021 12:46 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/04/07/giant-lizard-goes-on-supermarket-sweep-wild-video-goes-viral/amp/


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 9, 2021)

Apr 8, 2021 at 7:14 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/iOw7iul
Apr 8, 2021 at 7:15 AM - Veho: The poor lizard just wanted an ice cream.
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: aw cute
Apr 8, 2021 at 12:45 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ojo-pN5IB08
Apr 8, 2021 at 3:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NQtem1oeZI
Apr 8, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y6g0YTO
Apr 8, 2021 at 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Oranana
Apr 8, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Obama
Apr 8, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Chary: Thanks Obama
Apr 8, 2021 at 6:43 PM - OldBoi: yo mama
Apr 8, 2021 at 6:47 PM - Vilagamer999: obama
Apr 8, 2021 at 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Obana
Apr 8, 2021 at 8:35 PM - 0xFFFFFFFF: oboma gaming
Apr 8, 2021 at 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Pepsi mango is werid I wanna like it but I hate it
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sounds bad
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:14 PM - 0xFFFFFFFF: mango bad, consume more d e l i c i o u s pepsi
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:22 PM - mthrnite: pepsi mango is alright, orange-vanilla coke sucks tho
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:22 PM - mthrnite: mountain dew watermelon is best
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:23 PM - mthrnite: 
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:32 PM - Veho: 
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: 
Apr 8, 2021 at 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Orange vanilla captain morgan is best
Apr 8, 2021 at 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds positively nauseating
Apr 8, 2021 at 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: pepsi mango? that's a thing?
Apr 8, 2021 at 10:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need that in my life
Apr 8, 2021 at 10:45 PM - kenenthk: You're positively nauseating
Apr 8, 2021 at 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: good
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:05 PM - mitrium: Did any of you updated the switch to FW12?
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i only update when a game needs it
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the best route
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same, given that most of Nintendo's FW updates these days are so minor it's not worth bothering to update unless something needs it
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only just updated my old Switch from like 9.0 to 11 so my wife could play the new Story of Seasons games lol
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:44 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: The poll kingdom will rise once more despite the setbacks
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:44 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: the comeback is stronger then the setback
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody cares
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:47 PM - DinohScene: A wise man once begged me not to cry
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:47 PM - DinohScene: Very wise advice
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKdz6QzmO40
Apr 8, 2021 at 11:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 9, 2021 at 12:03 AM - DinohScene: Densetsu <З
Apr 9, 2021 at 12:06 AM - kenenthk: Is it ok to cry over postal services
Apr 9, 2021 at 12:33 AM - IC_: @WiiMiiSwitch what will I do without without the furry polls?
Apr 9, 2021 at 2:44 AM - Seriel: furry shoutbox!
Apr 9, 2021 at 3:03 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: MY POLLS ARE THE BEST POLLS. NO ONE WILL STOP ME, I'LL IMPLEMENT A NEW SYSTEM IF REQUIRED ED
Apr 9, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Do y'all ever shut up about polls and furries?
Apr 9, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Like, you guys must have other interests, right?
Apr 9, 2021 at 3:38 AM - lone_wolf323: lol. the stuff i miss when i dont look here
Apr 9, 2021 at 4:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: You don't miss much tbh


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 10, 2021)

Apr 9, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My interests are like fight club the first rule is I am not allowed to discuss them here.... Lol
Apr 9, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually something involving midgets lol
Apr 9, 2021 4:11 AM - Chary: polls cant corrupt the pure shoutbox
Apr 9, 2021 4:11 AM - Chary: and by pure i mean pure degeneracy
Apr 9, 2021 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 9, 2021 4:59 AM - lone_wolf323: lmao
Apr 9, 2021 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0JFvVTd
Apr 9, 2021 6:45 AM - Veho: Ouch.
Apr 9, 2021 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The good news is now he can bend in places than where never meant to bend....
Apr 9, 2021 10:48 AM - Veho: Silver lining.
Apr 9, 2021 11:07 AM - kenenthk: I have a silver wiener
Apr 9, 2021 11:34 AM - AsPika2219: RIP... Prince Phillip was dead at 99...  https://7news.com.au/entertainment/prince-philip/prince-philip-duke-of-edinburgh-dead-at-99-c-157619
Apr 9, 2021 12:08 PM - mthrnite: If you marry the queen why ain't you the king?
Apr 9, 2021 12:14 PM - Veho: He couldn't pull the sword out of the stone.
Apr 9, 2021 12:14 PM - mthrnite: awkward...
Apr 9, 2021 12:15 PM - mthrnite: always carry a trial packet of lube wherever you go.
Apr 9, 2021 12:16 PM - Veho: Excalibur dysfunction.
Apr 9, 2021 12:19 PM - kenenthk: So I guess that makes the queen available
Apr 9, 2021 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: a trial packet's not enough
Apr 9, 2021 12:22 PM - Veho: 
Apr 9, 2021 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have an 88 gallon drum in the back of my van
Apr 9, 2021 12:23 PM - Veho: If she survives the customary mourning period she's all yours, ken.
Apr 9, 2021 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dare people to do a kegstand with their butt
Apr 9, 2021 12:28 PM - Veho: Beer enema.
Apr 9, 2021 12:30 PM - kenenthk: I shall be king of the uk yet
Apr 9, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: lube enema
Apr 9, 2021 2:44 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zhk-iwmGBFI
Apr 9, 2021 4:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Suprised prince Phillip lasted this long, he looked like he had a day at most left
Apr 9, 2021 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, there goes DMX now too
Apr 9, 2021 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Sad day
Apr 9, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully he recorded some stuff
Apr 9, 2021 5:16 PM - p1ngpong: DMX>>>>>>>>>>>Prince Phillip
Apr 9, 2021 5:16 PM - p1ngpong: fuck the royal family and any other royal family
Apr 9, 2021 5:18 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure hollywood is going to make a shitty movie based on dmxs life now
Apr 9, 2021 5:19 PM - p1ngpong: DMX Prince Phillip buddy cop comedy
Apr 9, 2021 5:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I'd watch that, ngl
Apr 9, 2021 5:34 PM - 0xFFFFFFFF: what did prince phillip even do, like why is he famous again
Apr 9, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Boned the queen
Apr 9, 2021 5:41 PM - p1ngpong: He walked on water and healed the dead if you are to listen to all the bullshit they are gushing about him today
Apr 9, 2021 6:40 PM - Chary: Lmao
Apr 9, 2021 6:47 PM - AlanJohn: sad day for hip hop
Apr 9, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/8fU4hf8hCMQ
Apr 9, 2021 8:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: @0xFFFFFFF His mum's famous
Apr 9, 2021 8:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: thats it
Apr 9, 2021 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The queen isn't his mom, that's his wife 
Apr 9, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's called "Prince" because some dumb law says you can't marry your way into being king or something dumb along those lines
Apr 9, 2021 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He's "famous" because he's been raw dogging the queen for however many years, being a racist fuck, and effectively getting DIana killed
Apr 9, 2021 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Makes me wonder how many more years the queen has but I've also been wondering that since middle school
Apr 9, 2021 9:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: if movies are to be trusted people who become kings through marriage are usually evil and want to take over the world
Apr 9, 2021 9:13 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like the royal family to me
Apr 9, 2021 10:35 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Mg4Olr5DhyY
Apr 9, 2021 11:27 PM - SG854: DMX & Eddie Murphy in Police Cops
Apr 10, 2021 12:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Everything i have learned about the royal family i have learned against my will
Apr 10, 2021 2:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you do admit to loyalty to the crown!!!!
Apr 10, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: https://news.yahoo.com/news/news/walmart-adding-dominos-taco-bell-161349150.html
Apr 10, 2021 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Meh they need to add a sex shop to really compete with Amazon
Apr 10, 2021 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Nah taco bell is just what walmart needs many fat americans and under fed hispanic kids go in there
Apr 10, 2021 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Luckily they have dollar burritos so they should look at around $10 total for each kid
Apr 10, 2021 3:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Reminds me of how i used to call one of my friends "taco bell employe" in repsonse to him calling me tech support
Apr 10, 2021 3:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: To which he would respond "im not mexican you retard"
Apr 10, 2021 3:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I find it funny how im happily remicising on the time i was racist to my friend and he called me a slur in response
Apr 10, 2021 3:26 AM - Chary: this is how you attract weirdly racist people to your temper pics threads
Apr 10, 2021 3:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone is racist at least a little, but it's OK as long as your aware of it and don't get caught up in some sort of Reich lol
Apr 10, 2021 3:36 AM - kenenthk: Most don't even get taco bell is american food
Apr 10, 2021 3:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's sort of Mexican... But mostly Mexicant
Apr 10, 2021 3:41 AM - kenenthk: I believe the best food comes from people of origin any race can make good food but theirs some truth to peoples background and what they grew up on to know what to do
Apr 10, 2021 3:51 AM - BlazeMasterBM: what is my life anymore. Also who wanna play this with me
Apr 10, 2021 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm gonna have to go with pizza best in the US
Apr 10, 2021 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Italian Pizza is weird.... Lol
Apr 10, 2021 3:55 AM - kenenthk: You're just a fan of their secret white sauce pies admit it
Apr 10, 2021 3:57 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "this is how you attract weirdly racist people to your temper pics threads" speaking of which, i really dont get why my existence is so triggering to some people


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 11, 2021)

Apr 10, 2021 at 5:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: The horror
Apr 10, 2021 at 5:15 AM - kenenthk: No one's racist here well some maybe but not the usual shitboxers
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/OdEE7bC
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/7CZTHoZ
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:32 AM - kenenthk: How many men wanted to smell her rubber
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pbNGKPk
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:40 AM - kenenthk: https://www.space.com/amp/mars-helicopter-ingenuity-tests-rotor-blades
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cR3kmWk
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: It Takes Two is pretty great
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:24 AM - kenenthk: Did you learn it takes two to make a baby
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: no shit, that's the joke
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: but no the baby was already there
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:39 AM - kenenthk: You're the joke
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:45 AM - Veho: It Takes Two Entertainment to make a baby.
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: huh?
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zMrp0kY.mp4
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: wut
Apr 10, 2021 at 12:43 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Tall Jdbye 
Apr 10, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PNT1CqF.mp4
Apr 10, 2021 at 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Carl's jr shakes taste like the cream it down and just add nstle syrup to it bleh
Apr 10, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: carls jr is ass tbh
Apr 10, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not as ass as arby's tho
Apr 10, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fuck arbys
Apr 10, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: their food is ass
Apr 10, 2021 at 6:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YJ3yxkW.mp4
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QXMnWcZ.jpg
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:10 PM - Veho: This one's for Tom  
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:21 PM - kenenthk: Arby's is heaven sent what are you talking about
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Their rubens are good
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjqn5CqsBS0
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:58 PM - Veho: Yet another Pi powered emulation station.
Apr 10, 2021 at 7:58 PM - Veho: Battery life of a staggering 2 hours.
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:02 PM - mthrnite: arby's rules
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:02 PM - kenenthk: My shield tv lasts forever 
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:21 PM - Flame: last forever?
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:22 PM - Flame: not after i go town with your shield with this baseball bat ken...
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:43 PM - kenenthk: I dunno the thing probably could take a few sacks and be alright tbh
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Sacks wacks
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Sack wacks
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:44 PM - Flame: six wacks.... then i see how fine it is
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: It's a shield for a reason 
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:46 PM - kenenthk: I'd rather see toms ps5 shatter with one wack 
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:48 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/F-X4mhBWyKo
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: Knowing modern consoles it will crack and then explode the first time he tries to play a game.
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: Which means it should be safe for the forseeable future... because the PS5 has nogaems  ;O;
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:51 PM - kenenthk: What do you mean the ps5 has no ps5
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Veho: Then who was phone?
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:57 PM - mthrnite: /me shots web
Apr 10, 2021 at 8:59 PM - kenenthk: All it needs is 10 year old reboots of same games to survive
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Veho: Why reboot when you can just add a HD texture pack and resell the game as is?
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:09 PM - kenenthk: We made the grass more green give us $80
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YtQvmMg.jpg
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Veho: You know, I feel the term "HD" isn't adequate any more. They used to call PS3 textures "HD". They even called some PS2 textures "HD". The shit the PS5 is capable of pushing, that's way beyond "HD".
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: HDBD
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: 1hr and 40 minutes to transfer 90gbs
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Kp9TOcpy2DM?feature=share
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:38 PM - kristianity77: anyone here clued up on windows 10?
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm pretty sure 80% of users here uses windows 10
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:52 PM - mthrnite: Hello, I'm a Mac.
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Veho: And I'm a PC.
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:54 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you both for ruining my life
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/7ON-9UDTYVc?feature=share
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:56 PM - mthrnite: i came
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:56 PM - kenenthk: In like a wrecking a ball?
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:57 PM - mthrnite: in hannah montana
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: I'M A COMPUTER!
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: STOP ALL THE DOWNLOADING!
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:58 PM - kenenthk: May the future aids be easy on you
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:59 PM - mthrnite: /me downlaods car
Apr 10, 2021 at 9:59 PM - kenenthk: NO DOWNLOAD MOAR RAMZ
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:00 PM - mthrnite: the patch walks
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Sony.pkg ftw
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:01 PM - mthrnite: sony.pkg got no gaems
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:02 PM - mthrnite: https://batocera.org/
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:02 PM - mthrnite: is this good for playing mario
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Nogaems.upd
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried the shitter mod for mario games
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:04 PM - kenenthk: How come mario comes out clean when going down pipes
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:04 PM - mthrnite: deep thoughts
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Those goombas gotta eat something
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:06 PM - mthrnite: they eat marios
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:06 PM - kenenthk: I know my pipes aren't clean after eating italian
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish I had a hamburger 
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:10 PM - mthrnite: is that what they call people from Hamburg?
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:10 PM - mthrnite: just curious
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: No meat patties
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: https://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=MCDONALDS&find_loc=Hamburg
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:16 PM - Veho: People from Hamburg are called Humbugs.
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: i wish i had a humbugger
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:18 PM - kenenthk: I wish I had buns
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:18 PM - mthrnite: same
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Ain't nothing like a hot dog in a bun
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:21 PM - Veho: I wish I could engage in meaningful conversation but my shit brain won't let me so I'm reduced to quips and non-sequiturs.
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:21 PM - Veho: And I would like a hamburger.
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Veho: It's almost midnight here, I'm coming off a 12 hour shift, I'm going to bed.
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:23 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure I've killed a few of your brain cells over the years
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:25 PM - kenenthk: This guy had a hamburger today 
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...got my new case today, pulled all the Skytech PC fans out of my old case to use in my new case and for some reason Skytech decided to setup their fans so they're all daisy chained into a SATA power connector, which is odd but ok fine
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...annnnd I don't have any free SATA power connectors cuz of all my HDDs 
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of these days I really need to consolidate these down to just SSDs
Apr 10, 2021 at 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Have no Y splitters laying around?
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, no molex to SATA adapters either lol
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's fine, just but 3 new fans
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:02 PM - kenenthk: Least their cheap if you really wanted to use them
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, they weren't particularly good fans they were just what I had around besides a couple really shitty ones
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just shoved the shitty ones in there for exhaust for now and then new fans will show up tomorrow
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:05 PM - kenenthk: https://mobile.twitter.com/MythicalChef/status/1234877051619790849
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:05 PM - kenenthk: Fu auto tags
Apr 10, 2021 at 11:07 PM - kenenthk: I'm tempted to grab this 2600 for 50 on offer up
Apr 11, 2021 at 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk if you can, get a 7800 instead it plays all the 2600 stuff and the 7800 stuff


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 12, 2021)

Apr 11, 2021 4:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/D7o4UFp.jpg
Apr 11, 2021 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BdgOTjo
Apr 11, 2021 7:21 AM - Veho: Brandy sounds kinda jelly.
Apr 11, 2021 7:23 AM - Veho: https://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/1479054311-20161113.png
Apr 11, 2021 8:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 11, 2021 9:09 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/oIxEVoC
Apr 11, 2021 9:09 AM - Veho: Review when?  ;o;
Apr 11, 2021 10:16 AM - THECIA: hi
Apr 11, 2021 10:16 AM - THECIA: anyone here
Apr 11, 2021 10:22 AM - TomRannd: no
Apr 11, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Review? 0/10 pos
Apr 11, 2021 10:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tmz.com/2021/04/10/dmx-watched-golden-girls-gabrielle-union-story/
Apr 11, 2021 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom most people these days don't use molex that's why
Apr 11, 2021 12:27 PM - kenenthk: Words of the wise
Apr 11, 2021 12:29 PM - kenenthk: They probably just assume most only have 2 drive bays and like 6 open sata ports
Apr 11, 2021 1:04 PM - Veho: Nobody uses molex any more, what is it, the 90s? 
Apr 11, 2021 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Don't let IBM know ;O
Apr 11, 2021 1:14 PM - kenenthk: I can see sata ports going extinct due to m.2 within the next 5 years tbh
Apr 11, 2021 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plenty of people use molex...with adapters to other things lol
Apr 11, 2021 1:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have molex->4 pin fan adapters, I have molex->6 pin PCIe adapters
Apr 11, 2021 1:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just don't happen to have any molex to SATA laying around
Apr 11, 2021 1:29 PM - Veho: Hey Tom, send me your RG351V.
Apr 11, 2021 1:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, just send me $200 for shipping 
Apr 11, 2021 1:30 PM - Veho: You silly, I know shipping is only $100  
Apr 11, 2021 1:32 PM - kenenthk: No, it's just that the yearly membership is $200
Apr 11, 2021 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, foiled again!
Apr 11, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Ye_KMq_8RFw
Apr 11, 2021 2:30 PM - Veho: WTF is this shit ken? https://i.imgur.com/wYfBAxD.png
Apr 11, 2021 2:40 PM - kenenthk: The green frog?
Apr 11, 2021 2:47 PM - kenenthk: It was spread out in the game if you shot everyone you get stealth camo or something next play iirc
Apr 11, 2021 3:02 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/f2YbT5SGmGA
Apr 11, 2021 3:07 PM - Veho: Ew.
Apr 11, 2021 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Dr.phils daughters
Apr 11, 2021 3:19 PM - Veho: Phyllis.
Apr 11, 2021 3:41 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/6Xf858oNEak
Apr 11, 2021 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Cakes in shakes Murica
Apr 11, 2021 3:54 PM - Veho: So it's just a blended cake?
Apr 11, 2021 3:55 PM - kenenthk: That's what a milk shake is blended things together
Apr 11, 2021 3:57 PM - Veho: Yeah but it usually has more milk and less fucking sponge cake in it.
Apr 11, 2021 3:58 PM - Veho: If it clots into a chunk of chocolate if left unattended for five minutes, it's not a milkshake.
Apr 11, 2021 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Why not use it instead of letting it go to waste variety
Apr 11, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: You think they make the milkshakes with stale cake?
Apr 11, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: Leftovers?
Apr 11, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25P7Jb0d0rU
Apr 11, 2021 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Well they say in the video it'll just be thrown out if not ate
Apr 11, 2021 4:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/46LdN5O.jpg
Apr 11, 2021 4:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taNqWqtVWqA
Apr 11, 2021 5:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fWS2CrOja3E
Apr 11, 2021 5:34 PM - Veho: Doesn't look particularly giant to me.
Apr 11, 2021 5:34 PM - Veho: What's the price, I can't be arsed to watch the whole thing.
Apr 11, 2021 6:00 PM - Veho: I just found out Julie Strain died a few months ago.
Apr 11, 2021 6:00 PM - Veho: RIP
Apr 11, 2021 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Who
Apr 11, 2021 6:22 PM - Veho: Pipe down kid, adults are talking  
Apr 11, 2021 6:31 PM - kenenthk: I don't speak old people ;O
Apr 11, 2021 6:36 PM - kenenthk: I still have 15 more years before I'm a grumpy old person 
Apr 11, 2021 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aww she was cool
Apr 11, 2021 6:37 PM - Veho: https://cafans.b-cdn.net/images/Category_6055/subcat_211229/D206zMp7_051120025528lola.jpeg
Apr 11, 2021 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I heard she ended up having dementia or something a few years ago, but that was the last I heard
Apr 11, 2021 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Heavy Metal 2000 was a neat movie
Apr 11, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Apr 11, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: Also those comics were the shit back in my formative years.
Apr 11, 2021 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Neat looks like they updated the ps4s exploit loads smoother now
Apr 11, 2021 7:09 PM - MetallicKaiser: no
Apr 11, 2021 7:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/kFQJdDm-ATg
Apr 11, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: That looks nice.
Apr 11, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJjp-01RROw
Apr 11, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: Soulja Boiiiii is back.
Apr 11, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: Soulja Boy console take three: handheld version.
Apr 11, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Is there a time of him getting but pounded in prison once nintendo sues
Apr 11, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Rom*
Apr 11, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: This time he is very carefully avoiding any mention of the words "ROM" and "retro"
Apr 11, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: This is a legitimate Android console for playing the many games the Android market has to offer  
Apr 11, 2021 7:48 PM - kenenthk: I guess someone told em
Apr 11, 2021 7:49 PM - Veho: No emulators whatsoever  
Apr 11, 2021 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Get it cause soulja boy tell em
Apr 11, 2021 7:49 PM - Veho: Yeah, he let his lawyers write the marketing materials this time.
Apr 11, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: I am not familiar with his work. Does he have a song called "Tell em"?
Apr 11, 2021 7:50 PM - kenenthk: I think it was his phrase for a while
Apr 11, 2021 7:54 PM - kenenthk: Or another part of his name I don't know
Apr 11, 2021 8:02 PM - Veho: Toul'ja boy.
Apr 11, 2021 8:04 PM - kenenthk: Soulja mining boy
Apr 11, 2021 8:05 PM - Veho: Bitcoin Boy.
Apr 11, 2021 8:06 PM - kenenthk: Douche coin boy
Apr 11, 2021 8:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rjvIQI3.png
Apr 11, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Werid grocery stores are starting to show on doordash $8 for a can of $1.25 soup 
Apr 11, 2021 8:23 PM - Veho: You have to factor in the cost of getting it to your lazy ass.
Apr 11, 2021 8:24 PM - kenenthk: I have like 3 stores within 2 miles of me I can live without it though I do use instacart they offer free delivery sometimes
Apr 11, 2021 9:56 PM - kenenthk: Young Rock isn't a bad show
Apr 12, 2021 12:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: * poke chat * 
Apr 12, 2021 12:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyy, new fans installed and now my CPU is a nice "chilly" 75C when running Cinebench vs the 88 it was hitting in my old case 
Apr 12, 2021 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU running at the same time pushes it out to about 85C lol
Apr 12, 2021 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I don't expect those temps during gaming so that's really good
Apr 12, 2021 12:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GG Thermaltake for having abysmal airflow 
Apr 12, 2021 1:48 AM - kenenthk: I just blended ice cream sandwiches into a milkshake do recommend
Apr 12, 2021 3:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/q__yZLO2wZw


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 13, 2021)

Apr 12, 2021 at 5:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: * poke chat * 
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yI2Vnsh
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:31 AM - Vilagamer999: E
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:31 AM - Vilagamer999: Dead chat xd
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/8jamO3T.jpeg
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:52 AM - Veho: Heroin.
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0IOnh0l
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I found the most amazing woman ever.
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I am luckiest man on the planet, she will be wife #3 lol
Apr 12, 2021 at 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fXmaxAG.jpeg
Apr 12, 2021 at 9:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DkJjAWh.jpeg
Apr 12, 2021 at 10:32 AM - Veho: Psi will never learn  
Apr 12, 2021 at 10:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Apr 12, 2021 at 11:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you poke dead chat?
Apr 12, 2021 at 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lgDtMstQBkc
Apr 12, 2021 at 11:52 AM - AsPika2219: Happy Fasting! Selamat Berpuasa!
Apr 12, 2021 at 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: no thanks
Apr 12, 2021 at 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: *eats food*
Apr 12, 2021 at 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Fatty
Apr 12, 2021 at 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: quiet or i'll sit on you
Apr 12, 2021 at 2:36 PM - kenenthk: I'm still in pain from when uremum did
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: surprised that didnt kill you
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/a9OuScI.jpg
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: Anal bead frozen treat.
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:38 PM - kenenthk: Don't show psi that
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Flame: bitches love Anal bead frozen treat.
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D7o4UFp.jpg
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 12, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Isn't bussy slang for asshole, too? lol
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Male assholes, to be specific
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nme.com/news/music/ruff-ryders-entertainment-co-founder-darrin-dee-dean-has-said-that-dmxs-final-album-is-probably-one-of-his-best-2917865
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I doubt it tbh
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: ¸Dude, of course the guy's last work before his untimely death is his best. It can't not be.
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: Like Heath Leger's Joker.
Apr 12, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: It's still going to sell millions usually does when any celebraty dies
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Veho: I hope his 15 kids get some of the royalties.
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:10 PM - kenenthk: $1 per kid
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:11 PM - Veho: That's a lot. Usually the record label keeps everything.
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:17 PM - kenenthk: It'll probably be up to his 10th last wife or whatever
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 1 cent per kid
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:25 PM - banjo2: no you start with 150 dollars 15 kids so that's 50 dollars for each kid
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Those young whipper snappers will just blow it all on candies and weed they don't need that much
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/V2cLF6Ggqfg
Apr 12, 2021 at 7:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Z2-UzSY5jXM
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DAPoLXi.mp4
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: Banjo can't math
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's 10 dollars each kid
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:24 PM - banjo2: See https://youtu.be/krHkjdnniDE for lessons on math
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ironically im reading this instead of paying attention in math
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I go to the shoutbox, see math, it's like the universe is trying to tell me to pay attention in math class
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Well, fuck you universe
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: I concur
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UaZMxjm.mp4
Apr 12, 2021 at 8:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XQiqJPI.jpg
Apr 12, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Om6uc5V.mp4
Apr 12, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Fuck math
Apr 12, 2021 at 9:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: all my homies hate math
Apr 12, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Flame: like math or soon you like meth scott
Apr 12, 2021 at 10:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: meth > math tbh
Apr 12, 2021 at 10:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Meth class
Apr 12, 2021 at 11:08 PM - Veho: That's just chemistry.
Apr 12, 2021 at 11:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: ^
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:03 AM - kenenthk: My neighbor was showing a green plant to people and I started shouting he got weed
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Normally i would say "and everyone clapped" but you honestly seem like the type of person to do that
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Only the best people would
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:29 AM - kenenthk: Just tried coca cola with coffee it's honestly not that bad
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Always good to see even small companies like Experimental Pi seem to hire the same idiot "loldidn'tread" support staff that just ignores what you write in your ticket to spew the same copy-pasta responses you give everyone lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey I smelled the magic smoke after turning this thing on and now the battery doesn't power the thing"
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "PLEASE TRY PUTTING THE BATTERY IN AND TURNING IT ON"
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'll just do that
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Magically flash a firmware to fix your shorting PCB
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Try hot wiring a 1500w psu to power pcb
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Genius
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: How do i become as smart as you?
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:42 AM - kenenthk: Do math
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: *meth
Apr 13, 2021 at 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with a little meth
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Get a IQ of 300 to be smarter
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: But how do i get that iq
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: The answer is simple
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Doing meth
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:40 AM - kenenthk: You download it and use public forums
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:42 AM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/dominos-launches-robot-pizza-delivery-134317711.html
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: eat brains and absorb their IQ
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:45 AM - kenenthk: Or just call people dumb in random shoutboxs seems to be the most intelligent desicions
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: youre dumb
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:55 AM - kenenthk: My feelings are shattered
Apr 13, 2021 at 4:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is working


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 14, 2021)

Apr 13, 2021 at 6:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I can feel my iq rising
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:51 AM - Veho: Tom, the first few responses on a support board are always automatic. "Have you tried turning it off and on" and so on. They solve 90% of queries. Half the time they are sent by the helpdesk software.
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:52 AM - Veho: At the expense of irking the remaining 10% customers.
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:53 AM - Veho: I remember when I had to return a flashcard that got broken in shipping.
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:55 AM - Veho: "Please make sure the batteries are inserted correctly."
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:56 AM - Veho: The first 4-5 replies didn't involve a human.
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:57 AM - Veho: "Have you tried searching our forum for solutions to your issue?"
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:01 AM - Veho: "Please make sure to read the instructions that arrived with the item."
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:10 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho roasting Tom.
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:39 AM - Veho: Um... no  
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:39 AM - Veho: You are really bad at gauging moods and intent.
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:40 AM - Veho: In the shoutbox, at least.
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:25 AM - AkiraKurusu: I never pay attention to this thing, due to how fleeting it is compared to threads and blogs.
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:25 AM - AkiraKurusu: Why do I even have this on my Home screen? I have no idea.
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:37 AM - Vilagamer999: *hello*
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:47 AM - HiQ67890: Can anyone help me with formatting games on wii to USB loader gx?
Apr 13, 2021 at 11:06 AM - matei2903: hi
Apr 13, 2021 at 11:35 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UmPv5qR.jpg
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:51 AM - Veho: Tom, the first few responses on a support board are always automatic. "Have you tried turning it off and on" and so on. They solve 90% of queries. Half the time they are sent by the helpdesk software. < Yeah but they just use a contact us form so it's not an automatic thing lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The guy read my ticket, suggested I used the wrong screws and to try using the right screws and try turning it on...ignoring when I told him my battery doesn't work and it doesn't turn on anymore lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then after repeating that, he told me to try "updating the firmware!" by plugging the battery in
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like c'mon dude lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: So he told you to screw your console?   
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: Yeah that sounds like outsourced support.
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:36 PM - Veho: He's there to weed out the less determined users  
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I hate when support has to take what could be a 2-3 email issue and turn it into like a 500 one lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't care too much if it's the usual robot shit at first, but for the small stuff that clearly do it manually it's like...c'mon lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They must know better
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Don't most pcbs add a little extra room for screws for protection anyway or if you even wanted to make them bigger
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:42 PM - Veho: It's not about the screws.
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:42 PM - kenenthk: I know but even if the wrong screws were added it shouldn't really affect the pcb unless something cracked
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: On something "custom" like the Piboy, no they wouldn't engineer extra room for screws or anything like that on their PCB given the small amount of room they have for shoving other components in
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But nobody would realistically mistake the screws anyways, or at least no one buying something like this lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just want to pass the blame off on the consumer so they don't have to replace stuff for free
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Sounds about right
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EBExt4DODg
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Veho: Atari VCS can _suck it_.
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Veho: ;O;
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't believe there were actually people who paid money for the VCS lol
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And like...expected it to be a good "console/PC alternative!"
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Same ones that believed in the Stadia I assume
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: https://www.razer.com/respawn-by-razer/RESPAWN-By-5/RZ36-02441500-R3U1
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: Gamer chewing gum.
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: 
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:22 PM - kenenthk: >Sugar free
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:23 PM - kenenthk: That's what gamers want
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWC5La25ek0
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Veho: Don't worry, you can compensate with more Mountain Dew.
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:41 PM - kenenthk: I did try soulstorm a little last night it's pretty fun
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: they trademarked the number 5?
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Presumably the trademark is for their logo, not the number 5
Apr 13, 2021 at 3:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes i know how trademarks work but their logo is literally just a number 5
Apr 13, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Veho: But a fancy looking number 5.
Apr 13, 2021 at 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh
Apr 13, 2021 at 4:49 PM - kenenthk: https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2BZ11I
Apr 13, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Veho: Going the GTA V route?
Apr 13, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Veho: Make it somewhat playable so they can release it on every platform for the next 15 years?
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Nah just leave it to the fans to fix
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:02 PM - kenenthk: So like 3 people
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: who is still playing cyperpunk lmao
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:05 PM - kenenthk: 3 people
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:10 PM - Veho: Does it have multiplayer?
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: No
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Hambrew: oh hey
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Hambrew: im back from the dead again
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: aint you the bfdi guy
Apr 13, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn i got no answer
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:33 PM - kenenthk: https://www.the-sun.com/news/2684681/brutally-honest-mcdonalds-apology/?utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=sunusnewsfacebook&utm_source=Facebook#Echobox=1618232176
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:47 PM - wolffangalchemist: manager of mcd should be more honest, people want to work... just not at mcdonalds.
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:49 PM - wolffangalchemist: even other entry level jobs, there are better options.
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but other people keep taking them
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: how dare they
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: Work conditions at McDonalds vary wildly from location to location, some places are OK to work at, some are fucking hell.
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: Depends on the team, on the manager.
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least it beats gamestop where they're all hell
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:55 PM - wolffangalchemist: yeah first job at 16 was mcd, i quit after 3 months as my shift manager was a fat cunt.
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:58 PM - wolffangalchemist: i'm 30 now so i havelearned how to embellish  and fluff out my resume .
Apr 13, 2021 at 6:59 PM - wolffangalchemist: done every  thing from hard labor to desk office work.
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:02 PM - wolffangalchemist: currently  make $13 a hour and that is a decent wage for where i live.
Apr 13, 2021 at 7:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/One-Of-A-Kind-1943-Liberty-Half-Dollar-Ring-FROM-VLOG-w-center-punch-/274757741249?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Veho: What a steal.
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 16,900?
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: jfc
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:38 PM - kenenthk: It was $14,500 a couple hours ago
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Holy shit
Apr 13, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: That's what happens when you have like 15 million subscribers
Apr 13, 2021 at 9:11 PM - Sickem96: new release of atmosphere guys https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases
Apr 13, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Born to shit
Apr 13, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: forced to wipe
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oDeWUUR.mp4
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: That ring just passed 20k
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Jesus christ
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: some people dont deseve money
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Lol 60k
Apr 13, 2021 at 10:49 PM - kenenthk: Has to be other youtubers fucking around
Apr 13, 2021 at 11:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Or just moronic fans
Apr 14, 2021 at 12:26 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Honestly it's not like i spend money well either
Apr 14, 2021 at 12:26 AM - Scott_pilgrim: My hobby is mechinical keyboards
Apr 14, 2021 at 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: not much of a hobby
Apr 14, 2021 at 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Already found a couple of bugs in soulstorm I fell through the map now abe is just floating  https://i.ibb.co/k39sHPQ/floatingabe.png
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:04 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Its not a bug, it's a feature
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:15 AM - kenenthk: While not being able to move
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Still a feature
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Uremums a feature
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Ur mom's fat ass is definitely a feature
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:52 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "not much of a hobby" i mean, it is a when yout start getting into customs


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 15, 2021)

Apr 14, 2021 at 6:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Man i cant spell
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:57 AM - Lightyose: Yeah, you can't use magic. We are in real life.
Apr 14, 2021 at 9:32 AM - Veho: Can you spelunk?
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: BUTTER TOAST! 
Apr 14, 2021 at 1:38 PM - Veho: Butter emails  
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Azazil069: Alright, I've recently started using an Xbox360 so I'm a bit new to the console. I've had my Xbox Slim flashed. So I've started burning my own games now and have run into a bit of a problem, Mainly with Tekken Tag Tournament 2. So the discs I'm using right now are Sony DVD+R DL 8.5 GB. The problem I have is while using Imgburn to burn Tekken Tag Tournament 2 the burned disc can't seem to finalize
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:42 PM - Azazil069: it shows an error in the end and Ive wasted 3 discs trying to figure out what's wrong. Ive used Maxburner Payload tool to max out the space i can get but it doesnt seem to be working
Apr 14, 2021 at 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: with spam
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:00 PM - kenenthk: This is life
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:02 PM - kenenthk: ePenismeasure.bat
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:11 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08Q7HM81X/
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:11 PM - Veho: The absolute state of mechanical keyboard enthusiasts.
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:17 PM - kenenthk: The sluttiest looking one shoots gun
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Veho: I shoot into the sluttiest looking one.
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:21 PM - kenenthk: It arrived whiter and stickier then it appears
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: Goo4U.
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well you can get it renewed for cheaper.... Not sure I would want used... Lol
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:44 PM - kenenthk: Man right when they we're about to put my surround in for the tub the cops shoo them off to arrest my neighbor
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:48 PM - Veho: Did they shoot him on the spot, or is he white?
Apr 14, 2021 at 3:49 PM - kenenthk: He's white so they allowed him to speak
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:28 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUTxLFflUjg
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4YfmwtV.png
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Veho: Remember my fixation with cramming an entire QWERTY keyboard into a MintyPi? This guy could probably include a numeric keyboard on the side.
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Veho: Why, you ask, would you fit a full keyboard into a MintyPi, surely it would be completely useless? And the answer is because fuck you, that's why.
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:52 PM - kenenthk: I thought that was the funkey xl
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I should switch keyboards layouts someday
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Most serious typists have done it
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Veho: Serial typist.
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Y u series tipest
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Veho: Planning to switch to AZERTY?
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Switch to pig latin it's the best way
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:57 PM - kenenthk: uckfay ehovay
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Y u series tipest" why not
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: schools force us to learn typing and I realized that i really liked those lessons
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:58 PM - kenenthk: Well I see a few mistakes already
Apr 14, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: looking back tho, the websites schools used to teach typing were pure ass garbage
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the main thing keeping me from switching layouts
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: is the fact that games are made with qwerty in mind
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Veho: Yeah but the great thing about PC gaming is that you can map the keys however you want.
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Veho: Except in the crappy console ports that don't let you change anything because consoles don't let you change anything because they suck.
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Just use a 360 controller you entitled enthusaists 
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/xq3wxvy87eb8sgf/20210414_182630.jpg?dl=0
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: he's a thicc boi
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:34 PM - kenenthk: That's not uremum? 
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Veho: Stop showing us pictures of your thicc bois, TRJ.
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i made a snorlax bean bag chair by buying an unfilled one from china and buying filling here and filling it myself
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Veho: Stonks.
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Veho: I ordered kensmum online and I've been filling her here.
Apr 14, 2021 at 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Good luck paying for shipping
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:02 PM - Lightyose: Who is Scott_pilgrim.
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DkrYyfa.jpg
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Me
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im scott_pilgrim
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:24 PM - Veho: Will the real  Scott_pilgrim please stand up?
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:24 PM - Veho: I repeat.
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *stands up*
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: We're gonna have a problem here
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Y'all act like you never seen a brown person before
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Jaws all on the floor like Pam like Tommy just burst in the door
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...experimental Pi finally read my message, finally wants me to ship it back to them......but I have to pay for it 
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they want me to send them my Pi 4 and MSD card 
Apr 14, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Veho: Oh sure. Anything else they want you to send them? A box of chocolates? Baseball tickets?
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: A sample of semen?
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:10 PM - kenenthk: What's the msrp on it?
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:16 PM - kenenthk: 12:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DkrYyfa.jpg < "Did I do that?"
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:24 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/u25mmR-Lm40
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Sheesh
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: an image of the card would probably do but hey sending the card is easier
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Veho: No, they need to run "tests".
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Veho: i.e. resell it.
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not even going to verify the image, they straight up said they'll be wiping it to test their own 
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do they not have their own Pi's and SD cards they can use to test a thing? lol
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 14, 2021 at 7:59 PM - kenenthk: The qc team is chinese kid labor so obviously not
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Veho: Why outsource that stuff to China when India is so much cheaper?
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Cause Foxconn knows how to whip kids better
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:05 PM - Veho: Foxconn are pretty whipped themselves, they got strongarmed into installing suicide-prevention nets, who knows what other allowances they made for their workers. It's a luxury retreat over there, not a factory.
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Well one slice of bread a day is more then enough to feed a family of 15
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:12 PM - kenenthk: Looks like Amazon released echo ear buds only $100
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:12 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085WTYQ4X/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_YQ37N44YDCQ1SY64ZEZR
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Who would buy these
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Must have made some profit considering it's 2nd gen
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:18 PM - Veho: "Alexa, sell my personal info."
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:19 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure yahoo has millions to sell once they shut down
Apr 14, 2021 at 8:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Lmao
Apr 14, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Who tf uses yahoo search
Apr 14, 2021 at 9:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ive never seen anyone who uses it
Apr 14, 2021 at 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Uremum
Apr 14, 2021 at 10:19 PM - mthrnite: ask jeeves about ur mom in natural language
Apr 14, 2021 at 10:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hey jeeves, why have so tempers claimed to fuck my mom
Apr 14, 2021 at 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe she is a busy woman?
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Notice how i say "claimed"
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah guys, this is 2021
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: His mom runs an onlyfans ;O;
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $3 for a picture of her asshole!
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:56 PM - kenenthk: $3 is premium $1 sees all
Apr 14, 2021 at 11:59 PM - kenenthk: Maybe we should have a post pics of uremum thread 
Apr 15, 2021 at 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Huh apparently today's the day that the titanic sunk
Apr 15, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Scott_pilgrim: what is with yall and my mom
Apr 15, 2021 at 12:27 AM - kenenthk: I dunno ask her what are experiences were with her ;O
Apr 15, 2021 at 1:43 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/r_BFoaqY1po
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Maybe we should have a post pics of uremum thread
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: not a bad idea
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure there are some hot milfs
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:26 AM - wolffangalchemist: scott: "hey, mom what have you done with those guys that i know from gbatemp?" mom: " i don't want talk about work."
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:27 AM - wolffangalchemist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9BK3xcRH1g
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: but there should be a rule, no gamerzmum allowed
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:38 AM - wolffangalchemist: sure but personally know i am step  dad material . i have lots of old consoles  and games to help us ignore your hot mom.
Apr 15, 2021 at 2:39 AM - wolffangalchemist: i can compile a resume if  needed.
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: How many times have you done my mom
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:10 AM - wolffangalchemist: too many to count.... yet.. not enough.
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: 350
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:13 AM - kenenthk: 8:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but there should be a rule, no gamerzmum allowed < Her .png would be too big to fit as an attachment ;O
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:15 AM - wolffangalchemist: now thats my kinda thick
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:17 AM - kenenthk: I think she's at the GODDAMN part exceeding the fluffy and DAMN
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:20 AM - wolffangalchemist: call me papa, well maybe papi... i'll geback to you... perhaps dadinator.
Apr 15, 2021 at 3:26 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/JecghjyZYDg
Apr 15, 2021 at 4:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpJ06KvhN0E
Apr 15, 2021 at 4:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 16, 2021)

Apr 15, 2021 at 5:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: That's a nice nes
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:37 AM - Chary: Snes>nes
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:38 AM - Silent_Gunner: ^This.
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:48 AM - Lilith Valentine: SNES was the best
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:48 AM - Lilith Valentine: NES is good but really overrated
Apr 15, 2021 at 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Sadness
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:20 AM - p1ngpong: apart from a handful of games I find the majority of nes games unplayable now
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:44 AM - Localhorst86: I find lots of NES games still very playable. Some games are unplayable, but I'd say "a handfull" seems a little bit too small.
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:46 AM - Localhorst86: but yes, the NES has also a large library of shitty games that either didn't age very well or were shit to begin with.
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:12 AM - kenenthk: Nothing like playing duck hunt on a 8k display
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:34 AM - Localhorst86: DuckHunt VR
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:43 AM - kenenthk: They have a thing like that called duck season
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:21 AM - Veho: There are like 5-6 NES games that people always use to show how good games were back on the NES, but they forget to mention all the shovelware.
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:22 AM - Veho: 
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Don't you want a 100th zelda clone
Apr 15, 2021 at 1:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for every Murio or Zoldo on the NES there were like 50 other pieces of shit people never knew existed/ignore
Apr 15, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same for every other console
Apr 15, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want chicken for dinner tonight 
Apr 15, 2021 at 4:34 PM - kenenthk: New bathrooms almost done 
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Comgrats
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Cumgrats
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:27 PM - BETA215: Rugrats
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Sex
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Lightyose: Does Scott_pilgrim really exist? Or just imagination? Hmm... A mystery indeed.
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Schizo
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:39 PM - kenenthk: Do any of us exist or are we all machines hardwired to think our life matters
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Idk
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:40 PM - kenenthk: I just thought he was a bug in the like system tbh
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You know too much
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Stfu and go like more of my statuses 
Apr 15, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Yes daddy
Apr 15, 2021 at 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Just no
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:15 PM - Veho: Scott got merked again.
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:18 PM - kenenthk: Beam me up Scotty
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Fuck scott, that loser nevervliked any of my postd
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: never liked*
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/HqVBGLv/20210415-132355.jpg Just about done
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Why were you shaking so much
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:50 PM - kenenthk: What
Apr 15, 2021 at 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Found Vehos next handheld https://youtube.com/shorts/IhZ84gLf5WY?feature=share
Apr 15, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Shitty gba clone
Apr 15, 2021 at 8:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/K7y4JjaLoc4?feature=share
Apr 15, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/119576290 < LOL
Apr 15, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a steal!
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Jfc
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:42 PM - kenenthk: Dumb ass neighbor almost caught the trash can on fire 
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Apparently he put hot cals into it or something 
Apr 15, 2021 at 9:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Stupid ass
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: Scott you dope that's a sega genesis clone
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: it has 6 buttons
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: But it plays gba games
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it probably plays a bunch of stuff
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's just an emulator
Apr 15, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Idk man
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:35 PM - SG854: The mister is the real deal. Yup definitely not the only one. Bunch of people notice this too. There is lag with retroarch and run ahead.
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:37 PM - SG854: Battletoads NES is nearly impossible on emulators. You have to compensate by hitting the buttons sooner then what you see on Screen. Can throw you off big time. Especially on the clinger winger stage where lag is cumulative.
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:38 PM - SG854: I keep hearing run ahead is as fast or faster then original hardware. Hell no it's not. There's more to it then what they are saying.
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:41 PM - SG854: Having both retroarch and mister playing side by side. Lag is hugely noticable with run ahead retroarch.
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:44 PM - SG854: Mame is laggy as fuck. And run ahead doesn't work on that core either. Something because save states are not supported. I use the groovy mame fork which reduces lag but still laggy as hell.
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Atlantic-Collectibles-Viking-Warrior-Tankard/dp/B01MZAKXN7/?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_w=HrTw9&pf_rd_p=8028a916-6c09-4b36-b8f7-d5e33e111865&pf_rd_r=MTFNY5WSP6524C80WVPJ&pd_rd_r=36829ea4-e079-47b8-8833-83c87e2f1583&pd_rd_wg=7A3Il&ref_=pd_gw_bmx
Apr 15, 2021 at 11:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think you're confusing lag and latency
Apr 16, 2021 at 12:11 AM - mthrnite: I'm confusing pugs and potency
Apr 16, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: I'm confusing life and death
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Im confusing my fleshlight and ur mum
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Same thing, really
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: only difference is one's much fatter


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 17, 2021)

Apr 16, 2021 at 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mIRwf-sZrw
Apr 16, 2021 at 6:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Why
Apr 16, 2021 at 7:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is there a GTAv Disney mod? kinda feel like beating Donald Duck to death....
Apr 16, 2021 at 7:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or helping Mickey repo some cars
Apr 16, 2021 at 8:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.dsogaming.com/pc-performance-analyses/diablo-2-resurrected-technical-alpha-has-been-cracked/amp/
Apr 16, 2021 at 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzKVcpjugCE
Apr 16, 2021 at 12:17 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9jkfIDE1s0
Apr 16, 2021 at 12:18 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHWjQWH-zdg
Apr 16, 2021 at 1:43 PM - Veho: Can't tell if sleeping or taxidermied.
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:23 PM - kenenthk: $4 for clicking chili cheese tots fu sonic
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:37 PM - Flame: It's Friday then Then Saturday, Sunday, what? It's Friday again Then Saturday, Sunday, what? It's Friday again Then Saturday, Sunday, what?
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:38 PM - Flame: inb4 jdbye
Apr 16, 2021 at 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Stop stating the obvious 
Apr 16, 2021 at 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWf83UX4vKs&feature=youtu.be
Apr 16, 2021 at 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know it 
Apr 16, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Flame: i was thinking of this
Apr 16, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Flame: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6n2NcJ7rLc
Apr 16, 2021 at 4:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/RKmcOGX15_E
Apr 16, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Video
Apr 16, 2021 at 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: text
Apr 16, 2021 at 8:10 PM - kenenthk: (.)(.)
Apr 16, 2021 at 8:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: BOOBA
Apr 16, 2021 at 8:11 PM - kenenthk: No it's eyes
Apr 16, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Wait that means i just nutted to eyes
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: It's WiiMiiSwitch and I need a poll ide
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: a
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have an idea
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop fucking making polls
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:11 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: :
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:12 PM - WiiMiiSwitch:   I sense negative energy coming from yuou
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:12 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: you
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:12 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Why not take a walk
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: No, you need to go outside
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: do something with your life other than fucking polls
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "POLL FURRY FURRY POLL" SHUT IP
Apr 16, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: UP*
Apr 16, 2021 at 10:07 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Close call, I thought you were talking about my ip ad5
Apr 16, 2021 at 10:08 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Address
Apr 16, 2021 at 10:21 PM - kenenthk: Yeah post your ip address
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:17 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/sv9bgy7/Screenshot-20210416-171522-Facebook.jpg
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWtkr5J_Z0A
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:46 PM - Blazer72854: how the heck do i start a thread im new to GBAtemp
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Chary: find the subforum you want to post in, there should be a big blue button that says create thread in the top right
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Chary: new users might need 5 posts before they can
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Chary: as spam prevention
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, gotta have 5 posts before you can make a thread
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:53 PM - Blazer72854: ok thanks
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Blazer72854: im making a homebre wport of shadow of the collosus and need to find someone to help me on it
Apr 16, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, unless you have the source code for the game I doubt you're going to make a homebrew port
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:05 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I'm not posting my ip adress @kennethtj
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:05 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: tk
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:05 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Anways you want it, watch the eof cast
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Blazer72854: idk how to reply to messages but i have some ideas on hwo to make it work
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well unless those ideas are "hack into Team Ico's servers and steal their source", you're not going to make a "homebrew port"
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only way you're going to get Shadow of the Colossus on anything is to emulate it
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And PS2 emulation on consoles (except for the Series S/X) is basically a pipe dream right now
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can't make a port, a port requires source code
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can make a remake, but that's an insane amount of effort
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Woke Jdbye 
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: or you can RE it and reconstruct the source code like they did for SM64 which is even more effort
Apr 17, 2021 at 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Make sure you release a $80 HD texture pack when you're done
Apr 17, 2021 at 3:54 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SY4H/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_PMG2RQR4ECRHCRR5Y9Y0 these will be my headphones one day
Apr 17, 2021 at 4:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ReTrak-Retractable-Tangle-Free-Headphones-ETAUDFUNIC/dp/B01N3768BK/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=animal+headphones&qid=1618629387&sr=8-5


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 18, 2021)

Apr 17, 2021 at 5:21 AM - kenenthk: 20 minutes in bored of the last of us pt 2
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/JpF8wLnb2t0
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sweetdesiresketobakery.com/
Apr 17, 2021 at 11:19 AM - Veho: Keto bakery? So no flour and no sugar allowed?
Apr 17, 2021 at 11:19 AM - Veho: Photos look nice but I'm not convinced
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Usually keto baked goods use almond flour
Apr 17, 2021 at 12:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My parents were on keto for a little bit, they made some keto cookies and they were...ok
Apr 17, 2021 at 2:16 PM - Veho: I am familiar with keto cuisine. I remain skeptical.
Apr 17, 2021 at 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i made keto cookies with almond flour they were good
Apr 17, 2021 at 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: greasy though
Apr 17, 2021 at 4:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: a puddle of fat leaks out during cooking
Apr 17, 2021 at 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: soft in the middle like you'd expect
Apr 17, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Veho: There's a type of cake they make here with almond flour, walnuts, honey, and a shitload of alcohol. It's very good.
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:29 PM - OldBoi: sounds like a streusel
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:30 PM - OldBoi: I've made Churros before. came out pretty good.
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Veho: It's not a streusel. Here's what it looks like: https://i.imgur.com/VLYJvAb.jpg
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/iVqx675.png
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Vilagamer999: sus
Apr 17, 2021 at 5:53 PM - kenenthk: I have lemon mirangue
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:07 PM - OldBoi: the second one looks great
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:08 PM - OldBoi: some whip cream on the first. mmm
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Veho: It's moister than it looks. Mmmmm, moist  
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:14 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/zZs6Qjn
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:21 PM - kenenthk: https://www.engadget.com/apple-2021-environmental-progress-report-iphone-12-power-adapter-144626760.html
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Veho: Not releasing the new iPhone at all would save even more.
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not taking into account many people will have to buy a charger anyway
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple's "Environmental" bs is...bs lol
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just doing it to save costs and that's it
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yup
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they really cared about he ebgiroh
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: if they really cared about the environment they wouldn't design their phones and tablets to be unrepairable
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: they wouldn't tell people to buy a new device because they can't be bothered to replace a broken connector
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:47 PM - kenenthk: They'll just release a $50 charging pad
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: I'm waiting for that wireless charging death ray from Huawei, that charges your phone at a distance.
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:52 PM - kenenthk: $5k later your battery is charged 50% by the time the sun goes down
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Veho: You underestimate the deathness of the ray.
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Veho: It's a directional microwave oven. Stand between it and the phone and your balls explode.
Apr 17, 2021 at 6:58 PM - kenenthk: I've already tried to enlarge my balls by placing them in a microwave
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:00 PM - Veho: I have two kids, I don't need balls any more.
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:01 PM - kenenthk: You loose your balls once you say I do
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:02 PM - kenenthk: My balls use to be popular in myspace
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ur mum likes my balls
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:20 PM - OldBoi: The 3 of you likes my Balls
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:34 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Your the one sending me messages that they are the moon. I think only you like them
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: bitch what
Apr 17, 2021 at 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Make a poll about it
Apr 17, 2021 at 8:18 PM - Veho: Poll: should I make any more polls?
Apr 17, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Veho: https://shop.meowwolf.com/merch/nut-free-salted-peanuts/
Apr 17, 2021 at 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Mthr vs veho
Apr 17, 2021 at 8:26 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: @Scott_pilgrim he's been sending me pms of him saying he wants me. I would make a poll about it but
Apr 17, 2021 at 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Considering he's 13 that's a little questionable
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: peanuts are already nut free
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're not nuts
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Veho: I think you'll find these are also peanut free.
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Veho: And that they're a gag product.
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:19 PM - kenenthk: You don't always need a nut to enjoy nuts
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Veho: We guarantee nobody nutted into this can.
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: can you really guarantee that?
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Veho: No. No I can not.
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Lot's of nut discussion lately
Apr 17, 2021 at 9:47 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Join the movement to get drinks from Madame Alexander
Apr 17, 2021 at 11:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Tired Jdbye 
Apr 17, 2021 at 11:37 PM - banjo2: walter
Apr 18, 2021 at 12:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I hate polls
Apr 18, 2021 at 2:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What about pole dancers....
Apr 18, 2021 at 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Polls can dance now?
Apr 18, 2021 at 5:04 AM - Lilith Valentine: Did someone call for me?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 19, 2021)

Apr 18, 2021 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhp2mk5LYP0
Apr 18, 2021 6:41 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7DtEde18_f4
Apr 18, 2021 7:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: dragons are made of rubber
Apr 18, 2021 7:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: well some are
Apr 18, 2021 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Uremums best friend is the dragon master xl
Apr 18, 2021 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not talking about dildos silly
Apr 18, 2021 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://en.wikifur.com/w/images/thumb/b/be/RubberDragonConcept_04-18-2020.jpg/600px-RubberDragonConcept_04-18-2020.jpg
Apr 18, 2021 8:26 AM - kenenthk: But I was talking about dildos
Apr 18, 2021 8:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: who needs dildos if you have a real dragon
Apr 18, 2021 8:49 AM - kenenthk: If you're into beastality
Apr 18, 2021 10:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dragon rape is still rape!!!
Apr 18, 2021 10:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just say no to nasty dragon sex!
Apr 18, 2021 10:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: no rape
Apr 18, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: You'll get a better experience with a squid
Apr 18, 2021 11:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but squid aren't intelligent afaik
Apr 18, 2021 11:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: it wouldn't be right
Apr 18, 2021 11:20 AM - kenenthk: What do you mean they shoot out at you then take off very intelligent
Apr 18, 2021 11:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: octopi are far more intelligent
Apr 18, 2021 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: also the tentacles are looooong
Apr 18, 2021 11:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 18, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Apr 18, 2021 12:41 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: When I was six years old I broke my leg I was running from my brother and his friends tasted the sweet perfume of the mountain grass I rolled down I was younger then, take me back to when I  Found my heart and broke it here, made friends and lost them through the years And I’ve not seen the roaring fields in so long, I know, I’ve grown  but I can’t wait to go home   I’m on my way, driving at 90 do
Apr 18, 2021 12:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: wn those country lanes Singing to Tiny Dancer, And I miss the way you make me feel, and it’s real When we watched the sunset over the castle on the hill  Fifteen years old and smoking hand rolled cigarettes Running from the law through the backfields and getting drunk with my friends  Had my first kiss on a Friday night, I don’t reckon I did it right I was younger then, take me back to when we fou
Apr 18, 2021 12:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: nd
Apr 18, 2021 12:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can't be gay if there's no penis
Apr 18, 2021 1:31 PM - Veho: Mad gay.
Apr 18, 2021 2:11 PM - Asdolo: .
Apr 18, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: Chocolate kettle corn.
Apr 18, 2021 3:38 PM - chases5541: https://myucdsb-my.sharepoint.com/:u:/g/personal/chase_sirard_my_ucdsb_ca/Eax4qzrvvPRAqIT4WlKs1x4Bmw4XgNOY6C3eVcUvQKH9Og?e=0HwdGe
Apr 18, 2021 3:39 PM - chases5541: that link leads to the frames and Graffiti stamps for the dsi camera.
Apr 18, 2021 3:40 PM - chases5541: the frames are jpgs and the cutout is a after efect.
Apr 18, 2021 4:43 PM - OldBoi: Why is there chocolate kettle corn on the floor in here!?
Apr 18, 2021 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Why is my stomach grumbling and I have mad gas
Apr 18, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: Probably that gas station burrito.
Apr 18, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: I did have a burrito bowl
Apr 18, 2021 5:18 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGPvuCFWLNg
Apr 18, 2021 5:19 PM - kenenthk: I haven't seen anything liked by Scott in the past couple of days did he get bananad
Apr 18, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: His like privileges got removed.
Apr 18, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: He's still around.
Apr 18, 2021 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Ha
Apr 18, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: He's just unable to perform.
Apr 18, 2021 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Costello unlikes this
Apr 18, 2021 5:32 PM - Veho: So anyway, I found out what type of keyboard I want, I want a "scissor switch" keyboard, that's the style I like.
Apr 18, 2021 5:32 PM - Veho: I just didn't know the name.
Apr 18, 2021 5:32 PM - Veho: I was like "I want a keyboard that is like the one on my obscure 20 year old laptop".
Apr 18, 2021 5:32 PM - Veho: But now I know the name and I am UNSTOPPABLE
Apr 18, 2021 5:32 PM - Veho: Or something.
Apr 18, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Go with the Atari 400
Apr 18, 2021 5:39 PM - Veho: Fuck yes.
Apr 18, 2021 5:42 PM - Veho: But no.
Apr 18, 2021 5:43 PM - kenenthk: What's wrong with the Atari 400 keyboard
Apr 18, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: Nothing wrong, but I feel it can be improved on.
Apr 18, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Soft tap to hard tap
Apr 18, 2021 6:07 PM - OldBoi: [brings a hammer] How hard?
Apr 18, 2021 6:33 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Slave Poll closes at 2:59  EST. D
Apr 18, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Fuck your polls
Apr 18, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/8WEMZ86Eho8
Apr 18, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Sponsored by purina
Apr 18, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/a/isTBBxA
Apr 18, 2021 8:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F0RBF3E/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HFSV6H982EEBW3AF1RRM
Apr 18, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: Nice.
Apr 18, 2021 8:12 PM - kenenthk: $50 is tempting
Apr 18, 2021 8:26 PM - wolffangalchemist: https://www.tindie.com/products/low_budget/nesessity-v13-replacement-pcb-for-nes-console/ seems like a fun project
Apr 18, 2021 8:28 PM - Veho: Ah, Tindie, the wonderful world of bare PCBs.
Apr 18, 2021 8:28 PM - Veho: "Choose your option: bare PCB for $5, or assembled board for $1500"
Apr 18, 2021 8:30 PM - wolffangalchemist: i prefer to solder myself so i know it's good.
Apr 18, 2021 8:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Bitches be like "youre bad at talking"
Apr 18, 2021 8:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: bitch i- ummm
Apr 18, 2021 8:31 PM - wolffangalchemist: and that is the equilant to the value of 1990 honda hatchback
Apr 18, 2021 8:38 PM - wolffangalchemist: why pay $100 for a 6ah kobalt impact battery when i can build my own for $15.
Apr 18, 2021 8:38 PM - wolffangalchemist: https://imgur.com/a/IEtle3T
Apr 18, 2021 8:48 PM - Veho: Neat.
Apr 18, 2021 8:49 PM - Veho: I used to know how to solder 20 years ago.
Apr 18, 2021 8:49 PM - Veho: Nowadays, not so much.
Apr 18, 2021 8:50 PM - wolffangalchemist: yeah been a hobby of mine since i was 14. make things and repair or mod old stuff.
Apr 18, 2021 8:51 PM - wolffangalchemist: i'm 30 now so this is just something i can use at work, less for play more of a practical aplication.
Apr 18, 2021 8:52 PM - Little_Anonymous_Hacker: I do not accept this!
Apr 18, 2021 9:09 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCNTe-TUx6E
Apr 18, 2021 9:16 PM - wolffangalchemist: sweet
Apr 18, 2021 10:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Can a mod look up my ip?
Apr 18, 2021 10:49 PM - GhostLatte: Get in the van
Apr 18, 2021 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one that says Free Candy?
Apr 18, 2021 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Psi I thought you learned about that in the 70s
Apr 18, 2021 11:14 PM - banjo2: can a mod come up in yo crib
Apr 19, 2021 1:24 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: yay van
Apr 19, 2021 3:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: edge sure likes to pin itself to the taskbar after i have unpinned it
Apr 19, 2021 3:25 AM - kenenthk: Maybe it's close to the edge


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 20, 2021)

Apr 19, 2021 at 5:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: what happened to the backer raffles? seems like we haven't had one in ages
Apr 19, 2021 at 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They raffled it off.
Apr 19, 2021 at 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Bots got to it and you gotta pay triple on ebay
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:18 AM - TipDat123: whats a backer raffle
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:44 AM - kenenthk: When you send money to my cashapp
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJpRDZzZHs0 
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9-XwZBvqU 
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:33 AM - Vilagamer999: *cool*
Apr 19, 2021 at 11:30 AM - Veho: https://www.ingrem.com/Pink-veyron
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: only 1 monitor?
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:44 PM - kenenthk: So that's how jd let's us know the color of the sky is blue
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:49 PM - kenenthk: 
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:54 PM - theOWL1234: hi
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:55 PM - theOWL1234: annyone know how to make a ntr plugin for 3ds?
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:57 PM - SaulFabre: hi
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:58 PM - SaulFabre: why nobody wants to vote for the next video on my YT channel in my poll? 
Apr 19, 2021 at 3:58 PM - SaulFabre: https://twitter.com/saulfabregwiivc/status/1382856785346838531?s=20
Apr 19, 2021 at 4:52 PM - KILZpro3: Is there any emulators for the 3ds that can play Switch Games?
Apr 19, 2021 at 4:55 PM - kenenthk: No
Apr 19, 2021 at 4:56 PM - KILZpro3: Ok
Apr 19, 2021 at 4:57 PM - KILZpro3: It would be nice if some did make one
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You will never see a Switch emulator on the 3DS
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Veho: Not with that attitude.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Yeah what's so bad about 140p and 3 fps
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:11 PM - kenenthk: I demand a vita emulator for my psp!
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Veho: Hey, they made a GBA emulator for the DS.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:12 PM - KILZpro3: What do you mean by "not with that attitude" Veho?
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: It required a separate computer to run, but hey, GBA on a DS!
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: ...wait.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: It's a joke response, KILZpro3.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:12 PM - KILZpro3: Ok
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:13 PM - KILZpro3: Cuz I could understand by how my text kinda sounds rude
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Veho: Well I was replying to Tom.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:15 PM - KILZpro3: Who is that
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:16 PM - KILZpro3: Is he a friend of yours?
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:16 PM - kenenthk: Classic shitbox material
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Veho: Tom Bombadildo. Did you not see his reply back there?
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Veho, is Tom a friend of yours? ;O;
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:17 PM - KILZpro3: Oh I see sorry for wasting time
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:20 PM - KILZpro3: I'm just new to GBATemp. Because I only had for about a month or two
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welcome 
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:22 PM - KILZpro3: It's a little to late to say that BaDildo
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Dabildo
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: dababy
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Veho: Tombaby.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TomBabby real happy, we were finally able to setup her playset yesterday lol
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:50 PM - KILZpro3: No one got my joke did they?
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.walmart.com/ip/KidKraft-Ainsley-Wooden-Swing-Set-Playset/35287108 <
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:51 PM - KILZpro3: I called Tom a Bad Dildo
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:52 PM - KILZpro3: When I stayed it was late to say welcome
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:52 PM - kenenthk: 12/10 joke
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Veho: That's a nice playset.
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:52 PM - KILZpro3: Pff
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, quite nice. Instructions were dogshit and it took 4.5 hours to put together lol
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Was also $100 cheaper when I bought it which was nice lol
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:53 PM - KILZpro3: I gotta go so um..................       SEE YA!!!
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Is their any instruction manual out there that isn't dogshit
Apr 19, 2021 at 5:54 PM - KILZpro3: Nope
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/sCU_I3pnHpU
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Veho: That MF spittin'.
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:20 PM - kenenthk: I'm not mad about it
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "mfs will" "dudes be like" aww look who cant say NIGGAS
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Probably shouldn't if you aren't of the culture
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Good thing i am
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: although i dont say it much on the temp because this community is full of white people(at least going off of temper pics)
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:25 PM - kenenthk: Oh okay where did the music generate from
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 i googled the answer
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what music
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:29 PM - kenenthk: Right
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Veho: I don't understand your cultural mores, I am a Slav. We simple.
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Veho: We understand fucking mothers tho.
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:50 PM - kenenthk: I don't understand people that can't eat pork but I'm not out saying you should eat pork
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: Scott is just jealous of the word motherfucker because he hasn't fucked any mothers yet.
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Or still upset that every temper has fucked his mother
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Veho: Village bicycle.
Apr 19, 2021 at 7:57 PM - kenenthk: Gamerzmum is on break it's ok we got scottiesmum now
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:11 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i'm not a furry
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Veho: Methink the lady doth protest too much.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/HVubC4HgZ3I
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Dbz fans be like: no one scales even close to goku
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh how bout you step on an actual scale
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that shit probably say over 9000
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: All you do is sit and debate people
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: talking bout sum "naruto wouldnt last a second against goku"
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You wouldn't a sec on a treadmil
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Veho: Hey now, treadmills are dangerous.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Veho: They eat children.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Veho: Who are incidentally the only people who watch such crap in the first place  
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Uh oh, VEHO mad 
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TQ6ccZF.mp4
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Dbz is a pretty eh show
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: It's crap.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What? Youre telling me you dont like "goku screams for the 10000th time"?
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Veho: Don't make me scream "it's craaaap" for the 1000th time.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Do you like dbz veho
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:45 PM - Veho: Take a wild guess.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Yes?
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Veho: Guess again.
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Yes?
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PkXU6l9.jpg
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Mo?
Apr 19, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no*
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Moooo
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:02 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Moooo
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:02 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NO COWS IN CHAT 
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Then leave
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/4/19/22392259/nasa-ingenuity-footage-helicopter-mars-perseverance
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Veho: Neat.
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:33 PM - kenenthk: No buildings it can crash into either
Apr 19, 2021 at 9:54 PM - Veho: Well, that one at least. Someone will build a replica and try to fly it here and crash into something because it has the aerodynamic properties of a brick.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Eh there will be a year when trump hotel is built on mars and someone will attempt to blow it up with a plane
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:08 PM - Veho: That plane will have to get there really really fast if it wants to hit the hotel before it simply disintegrates on its own due to crappy build quality. Like his other properties.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:09 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Xkw5qZxdo
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:09 PM - mthrnite: send the dildocopter to mars
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Veho: Only if they send Gary Kasparov there first.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Veho: He seems to attract them.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:13 PM - mthrnite: whatever it takes, we need a copter that truly represents earth on mars
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:15 PM - mthrnite: not that wimpy little nasa jobby :/
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:15 PM - mthrnite: something with girth
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:15 PM - Veho: We need to send a zeppelin.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:16 PM - Veho: Mars atmosphere is primarily CO2, helium would float like crazy. And the pressure is low so you'd only need very little to inflate the whole thing.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: yes, giant air penis!
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Tom BombaDildoCopter
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:17 PM - Veho: If anything, those phallic symbols of the sky had *girth*
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:17 PM - mthrnite: yeah send tom too, to mate with the martian women
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:18 PM - mthrnite: we'll need mcdonalds workers
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Veho: Makes sense, the Mars collonists will have to eat somewhere.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Veho: Mars rover drive-thru.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:19 PM - mthrnite: Marsdonalds, i'm lovin it!
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:20 PM - Veho: Sleep time now. Night night all.
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn, thats a lot of grey
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: nite Veho
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Veho ain't the old now
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:33 PM - mthrnite: i am teh old
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Eh Grey makes a man looks wiser
Apr 19, 2021 at 10:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Oldies
Apr 19, 2021 at 11:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Yall oldies are wiggedy-wack, yo
Apr 19, 2021 at 11:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *skateboards away*
Apr 19, 2021 at 11:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IRq7fc-bR2o
Apr 20, 2021 at 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Reign white gummy bear is pretty good
Apr 20, 2021 at 3:04 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Ur mum is pretty good
Apr 20, 2021 at 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Don't you have things to go like
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: No need to rub in the fact that i lost like privileges
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:22 AM - Lightyose: Poyo.
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:29 AM - aadz93: again
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:30 AM - aadz93: SHOUTIN N DA BOX
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - aadz93: SHOUTIN
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - aadz93: N
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - aadz93: DA
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - aadz93: B
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - aadz93: O
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - aadz93: X
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:51 AM - Lightyose: Hey guys, welcome to EB Games.
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:58 AM - kenenthk: I'll give you a penny for your life


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 21, 2021)

Apr 20, 2021 at 5:07 AM - Lightyose: Half-Penny?
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:10 AM - kenenthk: Wheat penny
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Indian Penny
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Lightyose: Sorry, but Poyo is more worth than money
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:36 AM - Lightyose: Also. Please. Could you. Let me. Win this time.
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:50 AM - kenenthk: No
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:51 AM - Lightyose: Then get Poyo'd. *HAHAHA* SEE YA
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:52 AM - Lightyose: -From the Piracy is no Party soundtracks.
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:54 AM - kenenthk: There goes my happiness
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Tetris> puyo puyo
Apr 20, 2021 at 6:15 AM - Lightyose: Poyo > Tetris > Puyo Puyo
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:32 AM - HylianBran: Poyo?
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Poopoo
Apr 20, 2021 at 2:03 PM - KILZpro3: Hello I'm alexa
Apr 20, 2021 at 2:03 PM - KILZpro3: I'm siri
Apr 20, 2021 at 2:04 PM - KILZpro3: Hello fuck everyone i 'm GOOGLE
Apr 20, 2021 at 2:49 PM - Vilagamer999: No swearing pls
Apr 20, 2021 at 3:14 PM - aadz93: I'm HAL 9000
Apr 20, 2021 at 3:50 PM - Veho: Android TV sucks balls.
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Usuk balls
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:44 PM - kenenthk: It freaking snowed out lol
Apr 20, 2021 at 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Happy 4/20 btw
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Veho: Hey, how come used Nvidia Shield Portables still cost so much on eBay?
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Hard to find factor
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Veho: Why can't I sell my dick for that much then? It is also hard to find.
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Is it also discontinued
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:07 PM - kenenthk: I nearly forgot nvidia made a tablet lol
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Shield portable appears to be potentially dead 
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:12 PM - kenenthk: No charge?
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just doesn't want to turn on lol. Thought maybe the batteries were dead dead, but it also doesn't boot from power cable either so not sure
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Display and stuff works cuz the battery charge indicator turns on, and the charging light went from orange to green and has stayed that way so it thinks it's charged
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Better sell it to some kid and say it's still good for mining.
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:16 PM - kenenthk: The shield portable uses touch for power doesn't it? Maybe a ribbon cable came loose
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, it uses an actual button
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PCB for the buttons could be bad I suppose
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Veho: How antiquated.
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not 100% sure if the whole PCB is one thing or if the controller is a separate PCB actually 
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:19 PM - kenenthk: Doesn't feel crunchy or anything? Maybe a few drops of rubbing alcohol can cure it
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah feels fine
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:20 PM - kenenthk: Let's hope the shield portable 2 has detachable screens 
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Switch is Nvidia's Shield Portable 2 ;O;
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Veho: ;O;
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems pretty easy to take apart, so I'll just do that at some point
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully something dumb like a loose ribbon cable, that'd be nice
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that I'd ever use it tbh 
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:24 PM - kenenthk: I still need to get into my shield tv randomly flickers on me
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:35 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/dLTz2dd/received-521610685669376.jpg
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Veho: Is Monster emo now?
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:43 PM - kenenthk: I think it's been targeted towards that crowd
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:44 PM - kenenthk: Satanic looking font and what not
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Veho: Oh that. 666, unleash the Beast, inverted cross and all that jazz.
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:49 PM - kenenthk: I use to be addicted to them chugged a big one and half my body went numb
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Veho: Always stretch and warm up before chugging big ones  
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:56 PM - kristianity77: Anyone here clued up on usb can help a guy out?
Apr 20, 2021 at 5:58 PM - kenenthk: I dunno usb is pretty hard to understand
Apr 20, 2021 at 6:03 PM - kristianity77: Basically I have bought a Samsung qvo ssd drive, and want to know if I will be bottlenecking loading times connected externally to a ps5 if I go for a USB 3.0 adapter, rather than a 3.1 one
Apr 20, 2021 at 6:07 PM - kenenthk: I doubt you'll notice much of a difference tbh
Apr 20, 2021 at 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the cost valcue if it's $5 more just go with 3.1
Apr 20, 2021 at 6:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: There probably isnt too much difference
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: PS5 has that direct loading thing
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's a qvo, they're not especially fast anyways
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't that a sata SSD?
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: QVO's are just SATA are they not? So it won't matter
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 20, 2021 at 7:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: so basically no benefit to 10gbps because it's bottlenecked by sata
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:05 PM - kenenthk: https://www.congress.gov/bill/117th-congress/house-bill/301?q=%7B%22search%22%3A%5B%22Kansas%22%5D%7D&s=1&r=14 lol
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:10 PM - Veho: Petition to make Baby Got Back the US anthem.
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:16 PM - kenenthk: I thought wrecking ball was the anthem
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:22 PM - Veho: Yes. petition to change it.
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:23 PM - kenenthk: So run around without pants and a white beater
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:25 PM - Veho: A white beater?
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:27 PM - kenenthk: White beater wife beater nacho eater
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOP_bQLm8k4
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: This should be the national anthem https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6tFRzt-QvA
Apr 20, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Veho: The national anthem should be 15 minutes of uninterrupted beatboxing.
Apr 20, 2021 at 9:14 PM - kenenthk: I'm okay with mosh by eminem
Apr 20, 2021 at 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no, if we're going to change the anthem is has to be something classy
Apr 20, 2021 at 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Smell Yo Dick
Apr 20, 2021 at 10:28 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4
Apr 20, 2021 at 10:28 PM - kenenthk: It wasn't me by shaggy is also a good candidate
Apr 20, 2021 at 10:31 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es1WQA8PDU8
Apr 20, 2021 at 11:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/right-verdict-u-s-lawmakers-praise-chauvin-conviction-george-floyd-n1264714
Apr 21, 2021 at 12:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Ripbozo
Apr 21, 2021 at 12:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: we smoking that derik chauvin pack


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 22, 2021)

Apr 21, 2021 at 5:59 AM - TomRannd: happy 4/20
Apr 21, 2021 at 6:17 AM - kenenthk: It's 4/21
Apr 21, 2021 at 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Happy whopper Wednesday
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You mean hump day 
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:35 AM - Vilagamer999: bruh
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:38 AM - kenenthk: Fu it's whopper Wednesday
Apr 21, 2021 at 11:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: whopper? i hardly know'er!
Apr 21, 2021 at 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't give her a quarter pounder....
Apr 21, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Veho: Give her a full pounding.
Apr 21, 2021 at 3:34 PM - kenenthk: Bks got the quarter pounder king for competition
Apr 21, 2021 at 4:01 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Uu7STVW3d7o
Apr 21, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *inseter youtube video here*
Apr 21, 2021 at 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Go like stuff
Apr 21, 2021 at 5:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: must you mock my pain?
Apr 21, 2021 at 6:02 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Apr 21, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaoejgnFFP8
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:15 PM - puyofan99: hi
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Veho: Sup.
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Pus.
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:19 PM - puyofan99: I just browse the forums, so I don't do anything on the shoutbox.
Apr 21, 2021 at 8:52 PM - kenenthk: I never knew this was a game it's like watching a movie https://youtu.be/oXpNZL96hTU
Apr 21, 2021 at 9:16 PM - puyofan99: Trying to mod NSMB2, but I can't because I have the anniversary version of GodMode9, and I can't find TML Options. I'm sorry if its a part of the rules to ask for help in the Shoutbox. (Or maybe if I was being confused or something...)
Apr 21, 2021 at 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: modding doesn't require GM9
Apr 21, 2021 at 9:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the easiest way to dump the romfs files but you can use PC tools to do it easily too
Apr 21, 2021 at 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Deadbox
Apr 21, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ur mum was dead after i was done with her
Apr 21, 2021 at 11:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a bit much don't you think?
Apr 21, 2021 at 11:52 PM - kenenthk: It's ok ur like feature died before her
Apr 22, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:06 AM - AkiraKurusu: 10:06am.
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:11 AM - AkiraKurusu: 22/4/2021.
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:21 AM - AkiraKurusu: Lillie is the best, and cutest, Pokégirl.
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Weebs
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hex maniac is better
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:49 AM - AkiraKurusu: So we're talking about Trainer Classes now?
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:49 AM - AkiraKurusu: In that case, Lady, all the way.
Apr 22, 2021 at 1:54 AM - AkiraKurusu: Especially the Unova Lady.
Apr 22, 2021 at 2:18 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Dude's been waiting to say this
Apr 22, 2021 at 2:36 AM - AkiraKurusu: The "Beauty" class is only really attractive in Sinnoh, Orre, Alola, and Masters EX. The other designs...eww.
Apr 22, 2021 at 2:50 AM - RichardTheKing: The only great Champions, since we're talking about Pokemon now, have been Blue, Lance, Steven, and Alder - because they actually DO STUFF. Blue's your rival, Lance helps take down Rocket's Mahogany base, Steven takes on Team Magma, and Alder motivates Cheren and aids in Plasma's fall - and battles N, too.
Apr 22, 2021 at 2:52 AM - RichardTheKing: Cynthia never does crap about Galactic - other than argue with Cyrus in Platinum; Wallace...why was he made Champion? Don't get it. Iris does fuck-all in both BW and BW2, so she doesn't deserve the crown. Diantha also does fuck-all. Leon...who?
Apr 22, 2021 at 2:54 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Hello poll children of the ages. Shall I tell you the story of the fake yoshi
Apr 22, 2021 at 3:01 AM - RichardTheKing: Masayoshi Shido?
Apr 22, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Wiimiiswitch at his funniest isnt even close to me at my least funniest
Apr 22, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: it makes me feel better about my jokes that dont land, i know they could be wayyyy worse


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 23, 2021)

Apr 22, 2021 9:41 AM - Vilagamer999: Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Apr 22, 2021 10:25 AM - p1ngpong: you make jokes?
Apr 22, 2021 11:41 AM - Veho: I never make jokes.
Apr 22, 2021 11:53 AM - alexander1970: My presence is a joke.
Apr 22, 2021 12:03 PM - p1ngpong: we all know that already
Apr 22, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: It's not very funny.
Apr 22, 2021 12:28 PM - Chary: dont worry scott, your jokes are worse than wiimiiswitch's
Apr 22, 2021 3:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Well at least yall are honest
Apr 22, 2021 4:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Better than nothing i guess
Apr 22, 2021 4:09 PM - Chary: No your jokes are worse than no joke at all
Apr 22, 2021 4:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn
Apr 22, 2021 4:26 PM - Flame: Chary 0 + 0 = 0
Apr 22, 2021 4:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Well, i guess this is better than the time yall claimed to fuck my mom
Apr 22, 2021 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Claimed?
Apr 22, 2021 5:26 PM - banjo2: Your mom?
Apr 22, 2021 5:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/By6_DQmN-8s?feature=share
Apr 22, 2021 5:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Claimed?" Pics or it didn't happen
Apr 22, 2021 5:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ...im gonna regret saying that, aren't i?
Apr 22, 2021 5:44 PM - kenenthk: You wanna see pics of your mom getting boned?
Apr 22, 2021 6:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew, what kind of freak asks for pictures of his mom getting railed by everyone on the Temp?
Apr 22, 2021 6:19 PM - kenenthk: She probably has a soft core video of his consumption some place online already 
Apr 22, 2021 6:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ....
Apr 22, 2021 6:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What is it with you people and fucking my mom
Apr 22, 2021 7:35 PM - puyofan99: e
Apr 22, 2021 7:35 PM - puyofan99: hi
Apr 22, 2021 7:48 PM - Chary: Welp
Apr 22, 2021 8:09 PM - mthrnite: yyup
Apr 22, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: I'll tell yeah what
Apr 22, 2021 8:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What?
Apr 22, 2021 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mmmhmm
Apr 22, 2021 8:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tfmYJYUFmhI
Apr 22, 2021 8:48 PM - jimbo777jones: Is there a buy and sell on this site?
Apr 22, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/categories/trading-area.157/
Apr 22, 2021 8:50 PM - jimbo777jones: thanks
Apr 22, 2021 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't access it without 100 posts
Apr 22, 2021 8:59 PM - mthrnite: or one really really big post
Apr 22, 2021 9:01 PM - mthrnite: 
Apr 22, 2021 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 22, 2021 9:02 PM - mthrnite: i like big posts and i cannot lie
Apr 22, 2021 9:05 PM - kenenthk: I found a copy of steeplechase on Atari I'll let got for $5k
Apr 22, 2021 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Lol computer gamin glasses https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08L7FLQNW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_PBAJP9RM4SAC8Z5A468Q
Apr 22, 2021 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could be worse, they could be $120 and claim to "heighten your focus and visual endurance!!" like Gunnar does ;O;
Apr 22, 2021 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/review/gunnar-torpedo-360-gaming-glasses.1216/ < I got a pair to review lol
Apr 22, 2021 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ages ago
Apr 22, 2021 9:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Absolute waste of money
Apr 22, 2021 9:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn
Apr 22, 2021 9:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Well, there are worse ways to spend your money
Apr 22, 2021 9:39 PM - mthrnite: nver give a sucker an even break
Apr 22, 2021 9:39 PM - mthrnite: https://gfuel.com/
Apr 22, 2021 9:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GAMER FUEL
Apr 22, 2021 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PAIR IT WITH GAMER GOO FOR MAXIMUM GAMING
Apr 22, 2021 9:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.gamergoo.com/
Apr 22, 2021 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DON'T FORGET TO CHEW YOUR GAMER GUM
Apr 22, 2021 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.razer.com/respawn-by-razer/RESPAWN-By-5/RZ36-02441500-R3U1
Apr 22, 2021 9:41 PM - mthrnite: designed by gamers for gamers
Apr 22, 2021 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MENTAL PERFORMANCE BOOST!
Apr 22, 2021 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND DON'T FORGET TO WIPE YOUR GAMER SWEATY ASSCRACK WITH RAZER BAMBOO TOILET PAPER!
Apr 22, 2021 9:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.pcgamer.com/razer-toilet-paper-eco-collaboration-initiative/
Apr 22, 2021 9:43 PM - mthrnite: lol
Apr 22, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: https://www.amazon.com/Sensory-Desktop-Reasoning-Training-Children/dp/B08SM36DM2/
Apr 22, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: sus
Apr 22, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: but also want
Apr 22, 2021 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Bring back google glass!
Apr 22, 2021 9:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Razer keybaords suck ass tho ngl
Apr 22, 2021 9:51 PM - kenenthk: I'm waiting on cbd gaming gum feel the high while you fly!
Apr 22, 2021 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Fu colorado you beat me to it https://rockymountainbob.com/?gclid=Cj0KCQjwvYSEBhDjARIsAJMn0lhOnJEskKpYfkvnsjeBf2TCTD_wnYHgKE2IF62UdcY1xSQdiZ4VWtkaAiUcEALw_wcB
Apr 22, 2021 10:04 PM - kenenthk: Well if you have an extra $500 to blow you can pair your razer TP with a comfy gaming chair at least https://www.razer.com/gaming-chairs/razer-iskur/RZ38-02770100-R3U1?fbclid=IwAR1ZyKoja8o86nI27E-yztKqULgj1UquklL37zUBFC4ELLFNOafSkwcnHzA
Apr 22, 2021 10:41 PM - mthrnite: move over mario, sonic, crash.. here comes Sneki Snek!
Apr 22, 2021 10:41 PM - mthrnite: forgot bonk and gex :o
Apr 22, 2021 10:43 PM - mthrnite: master chef, soulja boy..
Apr 22, 2021 11:14 PM - kenenthk: Lol souljaboy edible gaming fuel at an additional $500 cure your pain and misery and enjoy gaming life
Apr 22, 2021 11:30 PM - mthrnite: goddamnit, now that gamerchair is showing up in my facebook feed :/
Apr 22, 2021 11:34 PM - kenenthk: Once you see razer you never see anything else
Apr 23, 2021 12:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Razer sucks
Apr 23, 2021 12:35 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Nicknames suck
Apr 23, 2021 1:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Shut up polly
Apr 23, 2021 1:55 AM - banjo2: me and some other individuals participate in mischievous behavior
Apr 23, 2021 1:57 AM - kenenthk: We care alot
Apr 23, 2021 1:59 AM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2021/4/20/22393471/sony-wh-1000xm4-limited-edition-silent-white-headphones These look sexy
Apr 23, 2021 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: RIP Shock G 
Apr 23, 2021 2:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: among us
Apr 23, 2021 2:48 AM - banjo2: Among Us
Apr 23, 2021 3:02 AM - banjo2: That feeling when the person who typically does things such as impersonating other people is behaving in a way that makes me question their true intentions
Apr 23, 2021 3:05 AM - banjo2: TRIGGER WARNING!
Apr 23, 2021 3:05 AM - banjo2: Scan Visor
Apr 23, 2021 3:08 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Don't rip your socks off 
Apr 23, 2021 3:09 AM - banjo2: If anyone wants to play, hmu


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 24, 2021)

Apr 23, 2021 5:00 AM - T-hug: Mortal Kombat 2021 1080p WEB-DL DD5 1 H 264-EVO
Apr 23, 2021 5:17 AM - banjo2: ^
Apr 23, 2021 5:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: MORTALLLL KOMBATTTTTT
Apr 23, 2021 5:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *beat drop*
Apr 23, 2021 5:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: kano
Apr 23, 2021 5:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: johnny cage
Apr 23, 2021 5:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: test your might
Apr 23, 2021 5:32 AM - T-hug: FINISH HIM
Apr 23, 2021 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Is the cheat code still up up down down left left right right b?
Apr 23, 2021 7:57 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: STREET FIGHTER! :
Apr 23, 2021 9:03 AM - Wickedchew: get over here!
Apr 23, 2021 9:26 AM - AkiraKurusu: Front-page Meme Box sucks right now. Nothing funny.
Apr 23, 2021 9:28 AM - AkiraKurusu: Also got a persistent cough from a cold I had a couple days ago. That also sucks.
Apr 23, 2021 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.local10.com/news/weird-news/2021/04/22/couple-invites-guests-to-estate-wedding-at-florida-mansion-they-didnt-own/?outputType=amp
Apr 23, 2021 10:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: SHORYUKEN! 
Apr 23, 2021 11:58 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/GnTZWrm.jpg
Apr 23, 2021 12:46 PM - banjo2: @AkiraKurusu true
Apr 23, 2021 4:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: @Sonic Angel Knight "SHORYUKEN! " Woah, woah, you cant go mixing fighting refrences like that!
Apr 23, 2021 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: AkiraKurusu yeah it's turned into the same pictures reposted unmodified on a weekly basis or reposted with slight changes a dozen times in rapid succession because everyone jumps in the bandwagon and they weren't even funny to begin with
Apr 23, 2021 4:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: First rule of eof: dont be funny
Apr 23, 2021 4:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Second rule: dont talk about the eof
Apr 23, 2021 4:43 PM - Chary: Third rule: disregard those crappier rules
Apr 23, 2021 4:46 PM - BETA215: Fourth rule: if you read this rule, you must say 'Mario Kart Advance' is a bad game three times.
Apr 23, 2021 4:49 PM - Chary: Instructions unclear, played Mario kart advance 3 times
Apr 23, 2021 4:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Third rule: disregard those crappier rules" wait, this is part of those rules
Apr 23, 2021 4:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: so if i disregard this, does that mean i regard these rules since im disregarding the rules
Apr 23, 2021 4:58 PM - Chary: Hopefully the meme box has some modicum of quality now
Apr 23, 2021 4:58 PM - Chary: Jk it never did
Apr 23, 2021 5:00 PM - kenenthk: Gotta love those moments when you see a yellow light and a cop and hope for the best outcome
Apr 23, 2021 5:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Hopefully the meme box has some modicum of quality now" when pigs fly
Apr 23, 2021 5:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Comedic geniuses on their way to write "will nintendo ban paperclips next on a thread about nintendo banning rcm loaders"
Apr 23, 2021 5:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Fuck i meant to put the end quote after "next"
Apr 23, 2021 5:39 PM - kenenthk: It's ok scott we all make mistakes
Apr 23, 2021 6:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Like your parents
Apr 23, 2021 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Yes plenty of parents have made mistakes as well
Apr 23, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/NDkpNN3
Apr 23, 2021 6:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: HADOKEN 
Apr 23, 2021 7:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Finish him!
Apr 23, 2021 9:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: *hadouken
Apr 23, 2021 10:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The dou Jdbye 
Apr 23, 2021 10:16 PM - kenenthk: It's not nice to call people a douche
Apr 24, 2021 12:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up douche
Apr 24, 2021 1:06 AM - banjo2: we participate in a variable amount of indecent behavior
Apr 24, 2021 1:07 AM - banjo2: I like how every time I select this textbox, I get "Your mom?" as a suggestion
Apr 24, 2021 2:07 AM - 0xFFFFFFFF: we enact a minuscule proportion of inane exploits
Apr 24, 2021 2:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Just like when i fucked your mom hard and good
Apr 24, 2021 2:45 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Best 30 seconds of my life
Apr 24, 2021 3:18 AM - TomRannd: you only lasted 30 seconds lol
Apr 24, 2021 3:19 AM - aadz93: burnnnnnnn
Apr 24, 2021 3:26 AM - kenenthk: It was too easy of a burn
Apr 24, 2021 4:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "you only lasted 30 seconds lol" that's longer than you ever will last


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 25, 2021)

Apr 24, 2021 4:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "you only lasted 30 seconds lol" that's longer than you ever will last
Apr 24, 2021 4:31 AM - kenenthk: Uremum would disagree
Apr 24, 2021 4:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I beg to differ
Apr 24, 2021 4:50 AM - kenenthk: So you discuss how long people last with her
Apr 24, 2021 5:22 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I dont
Apr 24, 2021 5:22 AM - Scott_pilgrim: remember how you said there was a video of yall railing my mother
Apr 24, 2021 5:22 AM - Scott_pilgrim: after i finished crying about the fact that this video existed
Apr 24, 2021 5:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i watched it
Apr 24, 2021 5:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: then cried again
Apr 24, 2021 5:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: but i noticed how you lasted only 10 sec
Apr 24, 2021 5:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: or maybe im wrong
Apr 24, 2021 5:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: idk i aint watching it again
Apr 24, 2021 5:36 AM - kenenthk: So you admitted to it's existence then watched it
Apr 24, 2021 6:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: must you rub it in?
Apr 24, 2021 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/4/23/22396247/evercade-vs-retro-console-cartridges-price-features-release-date
Apr 24, 2021 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://scitechdaily.com/hubble-captures-sizzling-hot-giant-star-on-the-edge-of-destruction-shining-with-the-brilliance-of-1-million-suns/amp/
Apr 24, 2021 7:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So wear a good sunblock?
Apr 24, 2021 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sunblock 40K the only sunblock rated to stop 50 caliber rounds!!!!
Apr 24, 2021 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Well pretty sure the neighbors are tweaking on meth again hooting loudly at 3am
Apr 24, 2021 1:48 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QjaaR48.mp4
Apr 24, 2021 2:45 PM - LinkTheEngineer: it didn't ignore the buttons
Apr 24, 2021 2:45 PM - LinkTheEngineer: it used them as shortcuts to other things
Apr 24, 2021 2:45 PM - LinkTheEngineer: like D-Pad down and B were for the map
Apr 24, 2021 2:46 PM - LinkTheEngineer: D-Pad left was for the menu
Apr 24, 2021 2:46 PM - LinkTheEngineer: D-Pad right was for items
Apr 24, 2021 2:46 PM - LinkTheEngineer: L and R were for items
Apr 24, 2021 2:46 PM - LinkTheEngineer: START was for pausing the game
Apr 24, 2021 2:46 PM - LinkTheEngineer: SELECT was to view the Collection screen
Apr 24, 2021 2:47 PM - LinkTheEngineer: also, there are other games out there that use touch controls like Kirby Mass Attack, why hate on the zelda games specifically?
Apr 24, 2021 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: they could just be drunk
Apr 24, 2021 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: people don't realize how loud they're being when they're drunk
Apr 24, 2021 3:37 PM - BETA215: amazing topic, we just need a user called scott pilgrim
Apr 24, 2021 4:34 PM - Veho: People don't realize how loud they're being, period.
Apr 24, 2021 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: YEAH SOME PEOPLE JUST TALK VERY LOUDLY
Apr 24, 2021 4:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY HAVE NO SELF AWARENESS
Apr 24, 2021 4:59 PM - wurstpistole: WHAT
Apr 24, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I SAID
Apr 24, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: SOME PEOPLE
Apr 24, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: JUST TALK
Apr 24, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VERY
Apr 24, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: VERY
Apr 24, 2021 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: LOUDLY
Apr 24, 2021 5:03 PM - Veho: INORITE
Apr 24, 2021 5:03 PM - Veho: .
Apr 24, 2021 5:03 PM - Veho: INCONSIDERATE
Apr 24, 2021 5:03 PM - Veho: BASTARDS
Apr 24, 2021 5:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My mom is like that unfortunately, and with the early signs of dementia already showing it's...not a great time lol
Apr 24, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Says things you really shouldn't say real loudly in public and such
Apr 24, 2021 5:07 PM - Veho: 
Apr 24, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: https://www.fox6now.com/news/florida-mcdonalds-offers-50-just-to-show-up-for-job-interview?utm_campaign=trueAnthem+Manual&utm_medium=trueanthem&utm_source=facebook
Apr 24, 2021 6:47 PM - Veho: Can you apply like 20 times under different names?
Apr 24, 2021 6:47 PM - Veho: And tank every interview.
Apr 24, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Nah but maybe other fast-food chains will copy and you can still waist their time
Apr 24, 2021 6:49 PM - Veho: Maybe other fast food chains don't have problems retaining staff?
Apr 24, 2021 6:49 PM - Veho: Nah.
Apr 24, 2021 6:50 PM - kenenthk: You'd be surprised the amount of apps they get and you never notice how many people they go through
Apr 24, 2021 6:52 PM - kenenthk: I use to work at a site where they had about 12 people now they're down to 4 from what I heard after I quit
Apr 24, 2021 7:04 PM - Veho: Following the same logic as the one claiming that a hamburger will cost $50 apiece if they raise the minimum wage by 2%, the burgers there should be three times cheaper now that they are paying 3 times fewer people.
Apr 24, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: If anything it should go up because they're paying employees more it cuts costs of what they could be getting in quality product so you're left with $20 rubber dogs
Apr 24, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Or the owners time in trump tower cheating on their wives at home
Apr 24, 2021 7:17 PM - Veho: I have no idea what you just said but okay.
Apr 24, 2021 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Even if you have less employee and they decide to pay them it takes away in what they could be spending in other things
Apr 24, 2021 7:20 PM - Veho: But I was talking about your workplace, that lost two thirds of employees. You didn't say they increased the pay for the remaining one third.
Apr 24, 2021 7:22 PM - kenenthk: You were saying things should be cheaper with fewer employees but you'd just get shittier results that way
Apr 24, 2021 7:24 PM - Veho: Shittier than McDonalds?
Apr 24, 2021 7:26 PM - kenenthk: I don't think any place can get shittier then mcdonald's but wadge wise $15 an hour should go to those who perform better maybe start them at $12 an hour because fast-food hires any street hooker off the block
Apr 24, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: I once got a big mac with no top bun
Apr 24, 2021 7:28 PM - Louse: wtf
Apr 24, 2021 7:28 PM - Louse: how
Apr 24, 2021 7:28 PM - Louse: its like 90% bread how do you miss that
Apr 24, 2021 7:29 PM - kenenthk: Because they hire any street hooker off the block 
Apr 24, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: I still got a pic of it someplace what are they gonna say I just ate the bread 
Apr 24, 2021 7:47 PM - mthrnite: I hope the hookers make more than 15 an hour near your mcdonalds.
Apr 24, 2021 7:50 PM - mthrnite: then again, gigwork, no insurance
Apr 24, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4aYTHTP.jpg
Apr 24, 2021 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Eh I could give a shit what they make but getting paid more to do a shitty job is the murica way
Apr 24, 2021 7:52 PM - mthrnite: i demand hooker wages for slingin these burgers
Apr 24, 2021 7:53 PM - banjo2: me : mcdonald can i have a coke mcdonald: yes mcdonald when they give me the order: no
Apr 24, 2021 7:53 PM - mthrnite: also the arg between 12 and 15 bucks min wage... we'll take the 12 bucks thanks
Apr 24, 2021 7:54 PM - kenenthk: If America was smart they'd make a law getting rid of tips and set cooperate wadges as a standard so people would stop whining about tips
Apr 24, 2021 7:55 PM - mthrnite: half my income is tips (don't tell my pimp)
Apr 24, 2021 7:55 PM - kenenthk: You didn't give me $20 for your $10 meal? Enjoy the extra secret sauce I added
Apr 24, 2021 7:55 PM - mthrnite: i sell 100 10 dollar meals an hour
Apr 24, 2021 7:56 PM - kenenthk: You gave me no tip? You're satan's spawn
Apr 24, 2021 7:56 PM - mthrnite: i just sweet talk the old ladies.. i get good tips
Apr 24, 2021 7:56 PM - mthrnite: again, don't tell my pimp
Apr 24, 2021 7:57 PM - mthrnite: 20 bucks i go under the table with you
Apr 24, 2021 7:58 PM - kenenthk: What kind of tip are we talking about here 
Apr 24, 2021 7:58 PM - mthrnite: watcha got sailor?
Apr 24, 2021 7:59 PM - kenenthk: Anything that fits in the buns is a good meal to me
Apr 24, 2021 8:00 PM - mthrnite: concur
Apr 24, 2021 8:01 PM - mthrnite: but to put the proverbial fork in the discussion, if health care was affordable people would bitch a lot less about wages
Apr 24, 2021 8:02 PM - mthrnite: i'll ignore the price of rent for now
Apr 24, 2021 8:02 PM - mthrnite: we all know it's too damn high
Apr 24, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Yeah healthcare and dental insurance should be no more then $20 per month but murica
Apr 24, 2021 8:02 PM - mthrnite: concur
Apr 24, 2021 8:03 PM - mthrnite: capitalism only works for a society if socialism is there to temper it
Apr 24, 2021 8:03 PM - kenenthk: The only real way people can survive is claiming mental illnesses and getting on disability income itsysad but I know plenty on it that has nothing wrong with them just lazy
Apr 24, 2021 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Those that don't work anyway
Apr 24, 2021 8:07 PM - Devin: I wish my healthcare was $20 a month. I think it rose up to $240~ after I added my wife to my plan.
Apr 24, 2021 8:10 PM - kenenthk: Depends on monthly income as well
Apr 24, 2021 8:11 PM - kenenthk: You can find cheaper healthcare but the benefits are shit
Apr 24, 2021 8:14 PM - Devin: Yeah my plan was sortof "middle of the road". There was a cheap plan with a higher deductible.
Apr 24, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: We'll take care of you but you'll have to give us every cent so you can't enjoy anything else
Apr 24, 2021 8:21 PM - Devin: Even then my rates are only that low because of my employer's contributions.
Apr 24, 2021 8:22 PM - Devin: Ambulance rides are so expensive. If I was stabbed, it'd be cheaper to hire an Uber.
Apr 24, 2021 8:22 PM - Devin: Then pay for the cleaning costs.
Apr 24, 2021 8:23 PM - Devin: And a nice dinner for the driver.
Apr 24, 2021 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Don't forget the 15% tip
Apr 24, 2021 8:27 PM - Devin: And even with all those things, still pay a considerable chunk less than an ambulance.
Apr 24, 2021 8:30 PM - kenenthk: Well those fancy lights won't pay for themselves
Apr 24, 2021 10:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xAclbcCRYE 
Apr 24, 2021 10:42 PM - banjo2: 15% drip
Apr 25, 2021 2:05 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I want more EoF cast
Apr 25, 2021 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Carmal fudge brownie from mcdonalds is kinda nasty
Apr 25, 2021 2:24 AM - Louse: mcdondold bad, four gals good
Apr 25, 2021 2:33 AM - Chary: shake shack king
Apr 25, 2021 2:35 AM - kenenthk: Closest we have for good shakes is sonic
Apr 25, 2021 2:39 AM - Louse: ive only been there once but the cookout is a fuckin banger
Apr 25, 2021 2:40 AM - Louse: i wish i lived in north carolina
Apr 25, 2021 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Curalina
Apr 25, 2021 2:42 AM - Louse: the 'linas
Apr 25, 2021 2:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I miss white castle hamburger 
Apr 25, 2021 2:46 AM - Louse: i never got good white castle
Apr 25, 2021 2:46 AM - Louse: my branch sucked
Apr 25, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: I live a couple hours away from the original location
Apr 25, 2021 2:50 AM - Louse: how it be
Apr 25, 2021 2:51 AM - kenenthk: It closed in 1938 
Apr 25, 2021 2:56 AM - Louse: oh
Apr 25, 2021 2:56 AM - Louse: well
Apr 25, 2021 2:59 AM - Little_Anonymous_Hacker: Sounds like my kind of game!
Apr 25, 2021 3:29 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't live near wendy's


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 26, 2021)

Apr 25, 2021 at 6:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Penis
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:37 AM - Louse: dick, even
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:37 AM - Louse: genitals, if you will
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Cock
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: in my mouth
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: and in my ass
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:20 AM - Louse: mmm
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:20 AM - Louse: delicious
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:21 AM - Louse: finally some good fucking food
Apr 25, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Veho: People have started posting clips from Mortal Kombat on youtube and they look like SHIT, wow.
Apr 25, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Veho: Whoever edited the trailers for it is a genius, because every other scene in the movie looks like craaaaaap.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:46 PM - Silent_Gunner: Based on what I heard, they should've just adapted the first game, not do some weird alternate universe crap.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:48 PM - Silent_Gunner: Cole Young was literally put in because he's supposed to be the audience insert for those who know nothing about MK...kind of like Johnny Cage, but they had a diversity quota to fulfill, apparently.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:49 PM - Silent_Gunner: Not to mention, he was being positioned as the lead, when Liu Kang should have been their "Asian-American-whatever" lead
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:51 PM - Veho: Okay, I meant more along the lines of the fights being bad and the editing being bad and the acting being bad and the scenography being bad.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:51 PM - Silent_Gunner: I don't know why video games are so hard to adapt to movies. This isn't like the 90's where those adapting the movies were people who are our parents'/grandparents' age trying to work with material they weren't familiar with.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:53 PM - Silent_Gunner: The fact that Cole Young, this OC that, from what I've heard, gets his ass handed to him a lot, defeats a certain boss character is basic shit writing in so many ways it's not funny.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:53 PM - Veho: Video games are hard to adapt into movies because video games are 99% gameplay, 1% plot, and movies are 99% plot, 1% that one gameplay mechanic that you use in the game.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:53 PM - Veho: Also, the plot of a lot of games sucks balls.
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Silent_Gunner: But one can take a basic plot outline of
Apr 25, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Silent_Gunner: For a game and fill in the blanks with something more logical as opposed to what a lot of these writers seem to do.
Apr 25, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Veho: Well to be fair, a lot of movies don't have logical stories either.
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Yeah the movie had no cheat codes or health bar statuses no continues and mediocre fatalities
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:26 PM - kenenthk: 0/10
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Louse: it sucks that vidya movies are dog so far cause some games would legitimately make for good movie adaptations
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Louse: i remember looking at a rumor for a legend of zelda movie and thinking hell yea i'd watch that
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Louse: or maybe just something like tlou or uncharted where its basically already a blockbuster
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Veho: Action adventure games would work well as movies.
Apr 25, 2021 at 5:50 PM - banjo2: I thought Sonic the Hedgehog was mostly considered "ok"
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:11 PM - kenenthk: I think video game movies should just stick with their animation style stop making everything live action
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Veho: BUT KEN, ANIMATED MOVIES ARE FOR KIDS
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Who wants a 6 hour movie of snake chasing geckos
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:14 PM - kenenthk: A lot say video games are for kids fuck em.
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Veho: BUT VIDYA GAMES CAUSE VIOLENTS
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:16 PM - kenenthk: Nuh uh just cause I downloaded mall shooting dlc doesn't mean I'll go shoot people in malls I'll stop at massage parlors first 
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:17 PM - Veho: Schools are easy mode.
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:18 PM - kenenthk: YouTube: Learn how to get sexually molested and cause mass shootings.
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Veho: In no particular order.
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:28 PM - OldBoi: omg you guys. LoL
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:33 PM - kenenthk: He just wanted to give her cupcakes
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:43 PM - Veho: I don't know what you're talking about, ken.
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Epd455 had 2mill subs got busted trying to meet a 13 year old and his claim was he just wanted to give her cupcakes
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Jacklack3: no he claimed he was picking up a cupcake from her
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:47 PM - Jacklack3: still funny though lol
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:52 PM - Veho: He wanted to munch on her cake.
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: "known online as EDP445 (short for EatDatPussy445)"
Apr 25, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: More like "EDP13"  ;O;
Apr 25, 2021 at 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Scott where you in epds dms again
Apr 25, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cZFk6Ak.mp4
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/my-boyfriend-wants-stop-breastfeeding-23969826
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus he hates when she talks with her mouth full
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Veho: "I know the average age to stop breastfeeding around the world is between two-and-a-half and seven years"
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Veho: This is one of those troll stories on reddit that Mirror fell for.
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Scott where you in epds dms again" ew fuck no
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i have standards
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Chary: sure you do
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Chary: we believe you
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ok, well they aren't very high standards
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: my standards for a gf are: she has to be female(optional)
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: On a somewhat related note
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what in the fuck is this https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-should-i-marry-scott-pilgrim.587526/
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Veho: Congratulations Scott.
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im at a loss for words
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:36 PM - Veho: When's the wedding?
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: A year
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:39 PM - Veho: I'll save the date.
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:41 PM - kenenthk: So wiimiiswitch is our epd
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: Totally.
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Eat dat poll 445
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: The thing is, edp was actually funny
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: His jacking off rant still makes me laugh
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:43 PM - kenenthk: That makes me believe you were in his dms even more
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: he's not my type
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: He was funny, sucks that hes a pedo
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XziLNeFm1ok
Apr 25, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:00 PM - Veho: The story goes: Chinese bootleg copy of Star Wars ROTS, with Chinese subtitles, was translated back to English using Google Translate, and the result was then dubbed over the original dialog.
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:00 PM - Veho: And it is glorious.
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Greatest video of all time, hands down
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rY-Gam-IY4
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Why does this actually sound good lmao
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:32 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I've been noticing too much furries
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:32 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: in the eof, it needs to stop
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: stfu
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:34 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Says the furry
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLpeX4RRo28
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:35 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: ...
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I searched up stop being a furry on youtube and I was going to find a video to post here but
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I got a nightmare
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: there was a video
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: saying to accept being a furry
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I AM NOT A FURRY
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:37 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: THIS IS BETTER https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a8WAQpVxMk
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKwI2zZXiRE
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Do yall have any other interest other than polls and furries
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I like pop music
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: A lot of people do
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:45 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I like it more
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:45 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: But seriously I'm normal in real life
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:47 PM - kenenthk: We all think we are
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:49 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I know I am, I don't go poll poll in real life
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:49 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I wonder how people would feel if i resigned?
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:50 PM - kenenthk: Heartbroken
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:52 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: was that sarcasim
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Maybe
Apr 25, 2021 at 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Why would you think that
Apr 25, 2021 at 11:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/0sumXuPcwag?feature=share
Apr 26, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: How do people have asthma
Apr 26, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: just breathe lmao
Apr 26, 2021 at 1:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: do not play polybius in VR
Apr 26, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Why
Apr 26, 2021 at 1:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, unless you're immune to motion sickness that is
Apr 26, 2021 at 1:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Oh, i definetly aint
Apr 26, 2021 at 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: you move at 1000km/h
Apr 26, 2021 at 2:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: and if you have epilepsy, just don't play it at all 
Apr 26, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The real jdpie 
Apr 26, 2021 at 2:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like pie
Apr 26, 2021 at 2:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of pie?
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: any pie
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:05 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0WCnvBqRfc
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:12 AM - Louse: on the note of Polybius VR, is there any of Minter's tempest-likes in VR? 4000 maybe?
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:13 AM - Louse: id love to play a nice tuber shooter in the viewmaster
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:13 AM - mthrnite: Hover Bovver VR kickstarter GO
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:13 AM - Louse: im down
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are tubes in polybius
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: there's a ton of VR shmups, i just haven't checked them out
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:20 AM - mthrnite: I play shooty skies overdrive on the quest
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:20 AM - mthrnite: good fun
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:37 AM - mthrnite: I wonder how well infocom games would translate to vr..
Apr 26, 2021 at 3:38 AM - mthrnite: zork vr, maybe lurking horror or hitchikers
Apr 26, 2021 at 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think a VR text adventure would make much sense


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 27, 2021)

Apr 26, 2021 4:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think a VR text adventure would make much sense
Apr 26, 2021 4:43 AM - Louse: maybe something more like day of the tentacle vr
Apr 26, 2021 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: day of the tentacle rape vr 
Apr 26, 2021 4:54 AM - Louse: i know we were all thinking it, but did you really have to say it?
Apr 26, 2021 5:11 AM - kenenthk: That's not a tentacle jd that's just a penis you're grabbing
Apr 26, 2021 5:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Louse: of course
Apr 26, 2021 5:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: tentacle rape is great
Apr 26, 2021 5:35 AM - RichardTheKing: It is, it really is.
Apr 26, 2021 6:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tmz.com/2021/04/25/tekashi-6ix9ine-jumps-on-crowd-concert-orlando/
Apr 26, 2021 7:06 AM - kenenthk: Just made some bacon cream cheese stuffed peppers not bad
Apr 26, 2021 7:17 AM - kenenthk: https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2021/04/24/dmx-cause-of-death/
Apr 26, 2021 7:18 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KrPKoTb.jpg
Apr 26, 2021 7:18 AM - Veho: Plant-based beer? The horror!
Apr 26, 2021 7:19 AM - Veho: What's next? Plant-based wine? Plant-based cocaine?
Apr 26, 2021 7:19 AM - Veho: Plant-based coffee? 
Apr 26, 2021 7:20 AM - kenenthk: Plant based tabaco
Apr 26, 2021 7:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: Idiocracy is happening sooner than expected
Apr 26, 2021 7:21 AM - kenenthk: Plant based versions of plant things that are already from a plant
Apr 26, 2021 7:22 AM - Veho: Plant-based Brawndo.
Apr 26, 2021 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Plant based weed
Apr 26, 2021 7:28 AM - Veho: That sum hippie bullshit.
Apr 26, 2021 7:30 AM - kenenthk: Plant based Go-green hippie kit coming at a Walmart near you
Apr 26, 2021 7:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: meat-based vegetables
Apr 26, 2021 7:34 AM - kenenthk: Just spray paint Mars green and move planets
Apr 26, 2021 7:51 AM - Vilagamer999: based
Apr 26, 2021 8:38 AM - Skelletonike: wth, just got a notification that my 13 year old intro was read seen 1000 times... why?
Apr 26, 2021 8:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: /shrug
Apr 26, 2021 8:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The shrug jdbye 
Apr 26, 2021 8:56 AM - Veho: Webcrawlers.
Apr 26, 2021 9:09 AM - kenenthk: Edp must've confused it for something else
Apr 26, 2021 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: crawlers are counted?
Apr 26, 2021 9:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: that seems like an oversight
Apr 26, 2021 10:37 AM - kenenthk: My cat managed to move a carpet have way across the kitchen somehow
Apr 26, 2021 10:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: put an anti slip thing under it
Apr 26, 2021 11:47 AM - kenenthk: Putting the cat in a box would be cheaper
Apr 26, 2021 12:09 PM - Veho: @TRJ, I don't know if crawlers are counted, I'm not familiar with the forum software.
Apr 26, 2021 12:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They are
Apr 26, 2021 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can actually see this on the forum statistics on the main forum page
Apr 26, 2021 12:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Total: 5,564 (members: 296, guests: 4,639, *robots: 629*)"
Apr 26, 2021 12:23 PM - Veho: Maybe those aren't crawlers, but actual robots  
Apr 26, 2021 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beep boop
Apr 26, 2021 12:24 PM - kenenthk: You caught onto my true form
Apr 26, 2021 12:28 PM - kenenthk: I wonder how often temp gets hit with Loose 500 pounds within 2 days if you submit your routing number type of threads from spam bots
Apr 26, 2021 12:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All the time, that's why we implemented the "must have 5 posts to make a thread" thing
Apr 26, 2021 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of bots are just coded to join a forum and make a thread as opposed to joining a forum and finding a random topic and posting, although there are a couple of those
Apr 26, 2021 12:34 PM - kenenthk: Where there is a register button a bot will surly intrude.
Apr 26, 2021 12:36 PM - kenenthk: I miss the yahoo messenger days where you could attacks someone's username with like a thousand bot messages just for the lulz
Apr 26, 2021 12:41 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/OM6EQ9W3G5Y
Apr 26, 2021 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: from what i heard most bots are in fact people who get paid peanuts to copy paste as much as possible
Apr 26, 2021 1:07 PM - kenenthk: Could be but I'm sure it's mostly script programs these days
Apr 26, 2021 1:21 PM - Veho: No no, people who get paid peanuts to copy and paste as much as possible are called graphics designers.
Apr 26, 2021 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kekeke
Apr 26, 2021 1:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here I thought that was customer support!
Apr 26, 2021 1:45 PM - Veho: It can be a lot of jobs, just change where you're copying from and you're good.
Apr 26, 2021 1:45 PM - Veho: Paid peanuts to copy from stackoverflow: developer.
Apr 26, 2021 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Paid peanut to fuck? ken's mom
Apr 26, 2021 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Apr 26, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Well at least some form of payment was given
Apr 26, 2021 2:05 PM - Veho: She's allergic to peanuts so she just does it for free  ;O;
Apr 26, 2021 2:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oCbsV5r.mp4
Apr 26, 2021 2:13 PM - OldBoi: And I thought I was nutz. LoL guys
Apr 26, 2021 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Slightly nutty
Apr 26, 2021 2:16 PM - OldBoi: lol
Apr 26, 2021 2:16 PM - Veho: Bofa.
Apr 26, 2021 2:16 PM - Veho: BOFA DEEZ NUTZ
Apr 26, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Nut powder
Apr 26, 2021 2:20 PM - OldBoi: hahaha this is crazy
Apr 26, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Pretty normal shitbox material tbh
Apr 26, 2021 2:23 PM - OldBoi: true. but still nutty n crazy
Apr 26, 2021 2:28 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/7366876002
Apr 26, 2021 2:29 PM - Veho: Police promptly shoot her.
Apr 26, 2021 2:32 PM - kenenthk: In 2016, a North Carolina man was pulled over for a broken brake light when he was told he had an outstanding warrant for not returning a VHS tape of "Freddy Got Fingered" 15 years prior, according to Fortune. He was charged with a misdemeanor.
Apr 26, 2021 2:33 PM - Veho: And promptly shot.
Apr 26, 2021 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Freddy got shot the sequel
Apr 26, 2021 2:35 PM - Veho: Freddy got fingered is a dadaist masterpiece. Of shit.
Apr 26, 2021 2:36 PM - OldBoi: On a Friday. and maybe on the 13th
Apr 26, 2021 2:36 PM - kenenthk: What are you in for? Never returned a shitty movie
Apr 26, 2021 2:37 PM - OldBoi: he should get flogged for that
Apr 26, 2021 2:39 PM - kenenthk: More then likely he'll get fingered
Apr 26, 2021 2:39 PM - OldBoi: or have Hedgehog run over his azz
Apr 26, 2021 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Jails have big mike's for that
Apr 26, 2021 3:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: big bob*
Apr 26, 2021 3:16 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usPrduLxkaI
Apr 26, 2021 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Nvidia portable 2
Apr 26, 2021 3:27 PM - Veho: Best console ever.
Apr 26, 2021 3:27 PM - Veho: It's literally held together with double sided tape.
Apr 26, 2021 3:28 PM - kenenthk: Sony suing before nintendo? That's a first
Apr 26, 2021 3:30 PM - Veho: Sony has been suing left and right for decades.
Apr 26, 2021 3:30 PM - Veho: THEY KILLED LIK SANG
Apr 26, 2021 3:32 PM - kenenthk: So has Nintendo
Apr 26, 2021 3:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Rip
Apr 26, 2021 3:32 PM - kenenthk: You can't use our red and blue!
Apr 26, 2021 3:34 PM - Veho: Sony sues the USA.
Apr 26, 2021 3:35 PM - kenenthk: Revenge for having to give away 3 free games from the last lawsuit
Apr 26, 2021 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Or $65 whatever it was for the ps3 lawsuit
Apr 26, 2021 4:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: $2
Apr 26, 2021 4:43 PM - Louse: 3 bobuck
Apr 26, 2021 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 4 bobuck
Apr 26, 2021 4:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 5 bobuck
Apr 26, 2021 4:56 PM - Veho: One million Bison dollars.
Apr 26, 2021 4:57 PM - Louse: 1 dogebill
Apr 26, 2021 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrDEtSlqJC4
Apr 26, 2021 5:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: interesting
Apr 26, 2021 5:13 PM - Veho: 30 minutes? tl;dw.
Apr 26, 2021 5:13 PM - Veho: Can you summarize it in one sentence?
Apr 26, 2021 5:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: They're hard to cleam
Apr 26, 2021 5:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: clean*
Apr 26, 2021 5:26 PM - Veho: Ah. So those places whose ice cream machines work just don't clean them? Sounds plausible.
Apr 26, 2021 5:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l9cfLUF.mp4
Apr 26, 2021 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah my wife worked at a Mcd's and whenever they'd tell people the ice cream machine was "broken" it was just cuz it isn't cleaned yet
Apr 26, 2021 6:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're difficult to clean, and it takes a ton of time to do it "Correctly"
Apr 26, 2021 6:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just ends up being easier to tell people "it's broken" as opposed to "It needs to be cleaned" cuz then people will be like "oh just clean it I'll wait"
Apr 26, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's like a 30 minute task lol
Apr 26, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, to start, and then like 2 hours or something to "sanitize"
Apr 26, 2021 6:32 PM - OldBoi: Veho, has anyone seen my new car? It was supposed to be delivered today
Apr 26, 2021 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I almost died of sepsis lol
Apr 26, 2021 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still fighting fever and chills and am at a Dr right now maybe getting more surgery lol
Apr 26, 2021 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Antibiotics are helping and the Dr in the ER carved a lot of gross ass crap off my spine lol
Apr 26, 2021 6:57 PM - Veho: Lol wut?
Apr 26, 2021 6:57 PM - Veho: How did that happen Psi?
Apr 26, 2021 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its SNAFU lol
Apr 26, 2021 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have had a small lump on my back for like 20 years never bithered me
Apr 26, 2021 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then a few days ago started hurting checked myself into the ER and sepsis lol
Apr 26, 2021 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At a Dr now to get a pro on it lol
Apr 26, 2021 7:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be here any minute to torture me
Apr 26, 2021 7:04 PM - Veho: Scrape the mass off your ass.
Apr 26, 2021 7:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 20000 iq
Apr 26, 2021 7:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1Yd3XcB.mp4
Apr 26, 2021 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ukalali of satan?
Apr 26, 2021 8:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/rE0-583WBcw 
Apr 26, 2021 11:04 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am your lord
Apr 26, 2021 11:49 PM - kenenthk: Stop snorting coke off hookers butts psi
Apr 27, 2021 12:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: you jelly?
Apr 27, 2021 12:04 AM - kenenthk: Nah uremum let's me snort coke off hers whenever
Apr 27, 2021 1:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: in this climate?
Apr 27, 2021 1:24 AM - Scott_pilgrim: isnt that unsanitary?
Apr 27, 2021 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Adds extra flavor
Apr 27, 2021 1:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Ew
Apr 27, 2021 2:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Why are you tasting coke anyways


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 28, 2021)

Apr 27, 2021 at 5:41 AM - RichardTheKing: I've got Coca-Cola No Sugar next to me.
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:42 AM - RichardTheKing: And the last bit of Shiraz, too. "The Indigo Collective Organic Grape Growers" "Vegan Friendly 2019", whatever; it's just red wine to me.
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:15 AM - kenenthk: Ah yes the No Sugar high sodium beverage of choice to fool you into thinking it's healthier
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Im a mountain dew guy
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: well, im not a guy, but you know what i meant
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:01 AM - kenenthk: So you are a female that's been in edps dms
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:16 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/q5sVTIO
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:22 AM - kenenthk: China empire renames city to nVidia
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.zdnet.com/google-amp/article/the-moon-is-going-to-get-its-own-4g-network-thanks-to-this-rugged-lunar-rover/
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:32 AM - kenenthk: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/you-can-mine-bitcoin-on-a-commodore-64-so-who-needs-a-geforce-rtx-3080
Apr 27, 2021 at 8:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Someone forgot to Give Veho cookies 
Apr 27, 2021 at 8:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/nauLgZISozs
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:15 AM - Skelletonike: tsk tsk, too many filthy pirates z.z
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:15 AM - Skelletonike: I get kids and teenagers pirating, I was the same. Will never understand adults though z.z
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have less money to spend on pointless crap now than when i was 19 because living got so much more expensive
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:24 AM - kenenthk: I have doubts anyone that joined a forum based on hacking you haven't pirated within the last month
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:23 PM - Veho: Does watching something I pirated over a month ago count as "pirating within the last month"?
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:27 PM - kenenthk: We're you a drunken sailor about it?
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:27 PM - Skelletonike: I joined in 2008, used the forum for quite a while before that
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Skelletonike: and yes, I used to pirate back then, but stopped doing it around 11 years ago.
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Skelletonike: (basically around the time the 3ds was released)
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:29 PM - kenenthk: So now you're part of the british royal army set to outcast and hang filthy pirates?
Apr 27, 2021 at 12:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7MxJfnVPZVg
Apr 27, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Skelletonike: Nah, Portuguese Royal Navy also did pretty good against filthy scummy pirates
Apr 27, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y7Exe6XFbU
Apr 27, 2021 at 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Everyone wants to be known as that one company that made Satan's shoes for his feet
Apr 27, 2021 at 2:09 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/cWuXBZjcssw
Apr 27, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/8aNZJVoAShM
Apr 27, 2021 at 4:58 PM - OldBoi: Les Misérables
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LqfngUG.mp4
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Veho: Roundabouts are hard, man.
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just cuz the US is backwards and doesn't have very many roundabouts for some reason lol
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: The us sucks
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: But hey, we could be worse
Apr 27, 2021 at 5:52 PM - OldBoi: If Scott is here. we are worse. LoL jk
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: :c
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:06 PM - Chary: Rekt
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:08 PM - TSP184: Hello
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:10 PM - Chary: Yo
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Sup
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:35 PM - SG854: Hmmm, I wonder if I can get 2560x1440i to work on my Sony PVM CRT.
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:36 PM - SG854: In theory it should work since it's a multisync monitor that can do 720p. And 720p and 1440i are the same 45khz frequency.
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:38 PM - SG854: Someone managed to get 540p to work on it from a gamecube. Since the monitor is capable of 1080i, 540p worked just fine.
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:38 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/eYu8VdT6m4Q
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Vilagamer999: nice!
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:39 PM - SG854: I gotta try it out when I get home.
Apr 27, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Thats sick
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: isn't that twice the frequency
Apr 27, 2021 at 7:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: because the horizontal resolution is double
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Subway!
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: makes ok sandwiches
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Vilagamer999: ehh, it's ok
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Vilagamer999: europe subay is kinda mediocre
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Y'all suck you're supposed to say eat fresh
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:36 PM - Vilagamer999: eat dull
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:40 PM - SG854: I managed to get 540p to work from a PC to my Sony PVM CRT. So it's 720x540p. It's 33khz the same frequency as 1080i.
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:41 PM - SG854: This is so fuckin cool. Looks very sharp.
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:41 PM - SG854: I failed to get 1440i working so I have to figure out why. Same happened with 540p till it took a few modifications. So it need to modify the 1440i resolution with cru till I get a sync'd image.
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: europe subway and singapore subway are the same
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's all the same
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:43 PM - kenenthk: ITS ALL THE SAAAAME
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:45 PM - kenenthk: I do wonder if there are some taste different country based or all the meat just ships in frozen from the us
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *guitar solo*
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have some different sandwiches
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: like we have a seafood one
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:47 PM - kenenthk: No shit I mean meat quality wise
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's all low quality
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Ship me a subway so I can compare jd
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll get moldy
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Dry ice
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: takes weeks to ship something to US
Apr 27, 2021 at 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Over night it
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I will fuck you sandwich
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You can't stop me
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Go talk to edp scott
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: After i fuck this sandwich
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: what a waste of a sandwich
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: goood use*
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:43 PM - kenenthk: It's ok jd it's too small to fit anything anyway
Apr 27, 2021 at 10:51 PM - Wombo Combo: PlayStation Network server outage right now
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope you are still gonna eat it
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:02 PM - kenenthk: I'll ship it to you
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Red Jdbye 
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: reddish orange, actually
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: #ff4800
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Just black
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: like your soil
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: soul*
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:16 PM - kenenthk: You know me too well
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:17 PM - kenenthk: My soil is also black
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:44 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: OG Scott Pilgrim has returned @Scott Pilgrim
Apr 27, 2021 at 11:58 PM - alexander1970: Go away Polly.
Apr 28, 2021 at 12:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ^^^^
Apr 28, 2021 at 12:02 AM - DinohScene: Poor polly
Apr 28, 2021 at 12:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Sucks to be him lmao
Apr 28, 2021 at 1:43 AM - Chary: sucks to be you
Apr 28, 2021 at 1:43 AM - Chary: and sucks to be urmum
Apr 28, 2021 at 1:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No you have that backwards Chary, his mum is the one who sucks ;O;
Apr 28, 2021 at 2:53 AM - banjo2: Weird, my soil is brown
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: just learned kinks are herditary
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh my parents are into sum weird shit
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Weird, my soil is brown" LMAO imaging going outside
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: imagine*
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is pandemic over yet? 
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:22 AM - kenenthk: Some girls were moaning loudly in the walmart  I think scotts mum was shopping again ;O
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ....
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: This is like xbox live all over again
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Except with a lot less racism
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:38 AM - Chary: so, quality
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: also with a lot less 12/13 year olds
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: instead of a 13 year old telling a 30 year old he fucked his mom
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: a 30 year old tells a 13 year old that they fucked her mom
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:49 AM - kenenthk: Now now, I never claimed to I just said I think she was shopping again
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Buying a $40 game from limited run makes it cost $10 extra for shipping and taxes 
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: $50 games? The horror
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Oh god, imagine if we had to pay $60 for incomplete games
Apr 28, 2021 at 3:59 AM - kenenthk: So like every game that's came out this year
Apr 28, 2021 at 4:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: that's the joke
Apr 28, 2021 at 4:13 AM - kenenthk: You don't say
Apr 28, 2021 at 4:47 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I do say
Apr 28, 2021 at 5:26 AM - WiiEJECT: Scott say


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 29, 2021)

Apr 28, 2021 4:26 AM - WiiEJECT: Scott say
Apr 28, 2021 7:44 AM - kenenthk: Tooth's killing me still gotta wait 4 hours until the dentist opens 
Apr 28, 2021 7:47 AM - DinohScene: Bite on a clove with it
Apr 28, 2021 7:50 AM - p1ngpong: free luxury steam game AAA code J4QH2-R7L7H-JCXKE
Apr 28, 2021 9:02 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9ey3i9H.jpg
Apr 28, 2021 9:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What Steam game though? 
Apr 28, 2021 9:44 AM - p1ngpong: claim it and find out 
Apr 28, 2021 10:42 AM - kenenthk: Too much work
Apr 28, 2021 11:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: so what game was it?
Apr 28, 2021 11:13 AM - DiabloStorm: futafix
Apr 28, 2021 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Welp apparently my broken tooth caused a a cyst causing the pain and I have a 100 degree fever suspected of covid
Apr 28, 2021 11:47 AM - kenenthk: If I die I'm willing my oculus go to jd
Apr 28, 2021 11:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: no thanks
Apr 28, 2021 11:55 AM - kenenthk: That's why I'm willing it to you
Apr 28, 2021 12:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm willing to give it a pass
Apr 28, 2021 12:34 PM - kenenthk: You need a hug
Apr 28, 2021 12:43 PM - banjo2: Top Of The Morning
Apr 28, 2021 12:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WE6ZmhB.mp4
Apr 28, 2021 12:50 PM - Veho: Are you sure your fever isn't caused by the cyst, ken?
Apr 28, 2021 12:51 PM - Veho: Are you sure it's the rona?
Apr 28, 2021 12:53 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I'm hoping it's just from the tooth infection
Apr 28, 2021 12:53 PM - kenenthk: But I feel fine and they said 100°
Apr 28, 2021 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's barely even a fever
Apr 28, 2021 1:02 PM - kenenthk: Doesn't matter anything over 100 in their eyes iirc
Apr 28, 2021 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Thankfully I'm not as fat as I thought I was when they weighed me on the scale
Apr 28, 2021 2:37 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/lKlsIT4qK40?feature=share
Apr 28, 2021 3:08 PM - Skelletonike: Hm... I need to buy a good foldable desk, cant seem to find any interesting ones.
Apr 28, 2021 3:09 PM - Skelletonike: this seems good for what I want, but can only find it in the US
Apr 28, 2021 3:09 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Xtrempro-22055-Origami-Folding-Desk-Workstation-Multi-Purpose-Fold-Table-Desk-Great-for-Small-Spaces/203700282
Apr 28, 2021 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i dont get the point of a foldable desk you cant store anything on/in it and the chair still takes up space since you cant just store it away underneath the desk
Apr 28, 2021 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesnt seem like it actually saves space
Apr 28, 2021 3:29 PM - Skelletonike: because I want a desk only for when I want to use my keyboard and mouse
Apr 28, 2021 3:30 PM - Skelletonike: that I can just tuck away behind the wardrobe when not using
Apr 28, 2021 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: and where do you put the pc and monitor?
Apr 28, 2021 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: dont use a pc or monitor
Apr 28, 2021 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: then what is the keyboard and mouse for?
Apr 28, 2021 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: have a 45" tv on top of a cube, which is one of the places where I store games
Apr 28, 2021 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: ps4 pro and future pc when pc parts lower price
Apr 28, 2021 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: a desk is the wrong solution
Apr 28, 2021 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: get a lapdesk
Apr 28, 2021 3:32 PM - Skelletonike: I will still connect the pc to the tv, like I do with my laptop
Apr 28, 2021 3:32 PM - Skelletonike: I have two
Apr 28, 2021 3:32 PM - Skelletonike: dont like them that much
Apr 28, 2021 3:32 PM - Skelletonike: my keyboard is quite big too (razer blackwidow v3)
Apr 28, 2021 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a lapdesk its awesome
Apr 28, 2021 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you can also just use a living room table
Apr 28, 2021 3:33 PM - Skelletonike: I dont want tables in my room though, cluttered enough
Apr 28, 2021 3:34 PM - Skelletonike: gaming chair takes enough space as it is x'D
Apr 28, 2021 3:34 PM - Skelletonike: I only bought it cuz it was confortable and pratical when playing for long periods of itme
Apr 28, 2021 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: your setup is just all wrong
Apr 28, 2021 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: either go with a desktop setup or a living room setup
Apr 28, 2021 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: that weird hodgepodge is just overcomplicating hings
Apr 28, 2021 3:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: things
Apr 28, 2021 3:36 PM - Skelletonike: its confortable though
Apr 28, 2021 3:36 PM - Skelletonike: I got a couple foldable desks, but they were too flimsy and too small for both the keyboard and mouse
Apr 28, 2021 3:37 PM - Skelletonike: the tv also takes quite a bit of space
Apr 28, 2021 3:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: my setup is pretty bad ngl
Apr 28, 2021 3:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i have my laptop setup on my dining room table along with my controller/mech keyboard/mouse
Apr 28, 2021 3:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's a mess
Apr 28, 2021 3:47 PM - Skelletonike: damn, whats with the drug stuff gba discord
Apr 28, 2021 3:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the only drug i do is G-fuel
Apr 28, 2021 3:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: use code "scott" for 10% off
Apr 28, 2021 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: I prefer monster
Apr 28, 2021 3:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: No, i snort the powder
Apr 28, 2021 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: eww
Apr 28, 2021 3:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Dont knock till you try it
Apr 28, 2021 3:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: and when you do try it, use code "scott"
Apr 28, 2021 4:00 PM - Skelletonike: only use codes if they give me freebies
Apr 28, 2021 4:04 PM - OldBoi: [snorts some] Achoooo! WoW, powerful stuff Scott
Apr 28, 2021 4:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: See, he gets it
Apr 28, 2021 4:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can just buy pure caffeine powder and snort that
Apr 28, 2021 4:07 PM - OldBoi: oooww COFFEE
Apr 28, 2021 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "you can just buy pure caffeine powder and snort that" but that doesn't have the EPIC GAMER BRANDING
Apr 28, 2021 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also you can't use code "scott" while buying it
Apr 28, 2021 4:47 PM - Veho: Getting a prick on Monday.
Apr 28, 2021 4:55 PM - Veho: 
Apr 28, 2021 4:58 PM - Devin: It has been a while. Is the emote :tpr: or  ?
Apr 28, 2021 4:58 PM - Devin:  it is.
Apr 28, 2021 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't even remember the name of the legendary TPi?
Apr 28, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: Hey Devin  
Apr 28, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: Long time.
Apr 28, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: Sup?
Apr 28, 2021 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: devin chat
Apr 28, 2021 5:08 PM - Devin: Yo Veho. Not much, yourself?
Apr 28, 2021 5:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sup
Apr 28, 2021 5:17 PM - banjo2: They got dev in chat
Apr 28, 2021 5:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: THE devin
Apr 28, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: The Devin made me do it.
Apr 28, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: I'm doing okay as far as it is possible in these UnPReceDEntEd tImEs
Apr 28, 2021 5:28 PM - Veho: The days have blurred into one.
Apr 28, 2021 5:30 PM - Veho: My stomach, on the other hand, has grown into two.
Apr 28, 2021 5:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Same
Apr 28, 2021 6:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You know what satifises my appetite?
Apr 28, 2021 6:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: meals from today's sponsor
Apr 28, 2021 6:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: blue apron
Apr 28, 2021 6:03 PM - Veho: You know what satisfies my appetite? FAST JUNK FOOD
Apr 28, 2021 6:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VLu3asy.png
Apr 28, 2021 6:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Thats not todays sponsor tho
Apr 28, 2021 6:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you know what is?
Apr 28, 2021 6:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nordvpn
Apr 28, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: NordVPN. I will remember them if I ever become a gay pirate assassin.
Apr 28, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVDQEoe6ZWY
Apr 28, 2021 6:13 PM - Devin: I feel that. Wish there was something to do in these trying times.
Apr 28, 2021 6:14 PM - Devin: I hope Pokemon Snap gives me at least a few hours of entertainment.
Apr 28, 2021 6:14 PM - Devin: And this new Scavengers game that went into early access today.
Apr 28, 2021 6:16 PM - Devin: You know what game never fails to entertain me?
Apr 28, 2021 6:17 PM - Devin: _RAID: SHADOW LEGENDS_
Apr 28, 2021 6:18 PM - Veho: Don't have time for games. I'm busy ACQUIRING NEW SKILLS THROUGH SKILLSHARE!
Apr 28, 2021 6:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im too busy listening to audiobooks through audible
Apr 28, 2021 6:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: use code "scottisgay" for a discount
Apr 28, 2021 6:19 PM - Devin: I knew what both of you were doing already.
Apr 28, 2021 6:19 PM - Devin: Thanks to _Glasswire_.
Apr 28, 2021 6:20 PM - Veho: Okay, now that we got the shoutbox permanently flagged as spam...
Apr 28, 2021 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still function....
Apr 28, 2021 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure about this WalMart grocery delivery thing.... Store is less than 5 minutes away was supposed to be here like 15 minutes ago
Apr 28, 2021 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also I just saved a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to Geico!
Apr 28, 2021 6:37 PM - Veho: Now you can afford to get into an accident!
Apr 28, 2021 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sign up to the mobil infantry and become a citizen!!!
Apr 28, 2021 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Want to know more?
Apr 28, 2021 6:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Nah
Apr 28, 2021 6:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im too busy playing raid
Apr 28, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: Service guarantees Citizenship!
Apr 28, 2021 6:56 PM - Chary: sorry guys cant chat for long, my BLUE APRON box of delicious cookable meals has arrived
Apr 28, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bUIcKd4.mp4
Apr 28, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: Cooking holds many dangers.
Apr 28, 2021 7:11 PM - Veho: I'll rather live off Soylent.
Apr 28, 2021 7:13 PM - kenenthk: What color does this pink dye make things Chary
Apr 28, 2021 7:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "sorry guys cant chat for long, my BLUE APRON box of delicious cookable meals has arrived" meh, when it comes to cooking, i prefer the SKILLSHARE class
Apr 28, 2021 7:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Use code "scottsasellout" for 1% off
Apr 28, 2021 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New Pokemon Snap leaked 
Apr 28, 2021 7:47 PM - Veho: Did it make half the Pokemon disappear?
Apr 28, 2021 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: kekeke
Apr 28, 2021 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: they're still there, you just can't see them, they're hiding
Apr 28, 2021 7:59 PM - Veho: In the tall grass.
Apr 28, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Snap leakel and pop
Apr 28, 2021 8:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Pokemon? More like
Apr 28, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As a big fan of the OG Pokemon Snap, I like it quite a bit TBH
Apr 28, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's exactly what I want from a sequel lol
Apr 28, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: More locations, more pogymanz
Apr 28, 2021 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a bit rough around the edges, loooot of jaggies, models that are somewhat far in the background move at a lower fps lol
Apr 28, 2021 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And holy shit the "previews" of your photos when choosing them to show off look fucking disgusting
Apr 28, 2021 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/Pg9QAQL.jpg < look how gross that is
Apr 28, 2021 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: take better pictures then
Apr 28, 2021 8:19 PM - kenenthk: Is there an option to purchase sony camera in the game 
Apr 28, 2021 8:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you have to buy camera upgrades
Apr 28, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just in the preview
Apr 28, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The photos themselves look fine
Apr 28, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess the Switch just can't handle photos over 360p )))))))))))))):
Apr 28, 2021 8:21 PM - kenenthk: I'm amazed it can handle anything at 360p
Apr 28, 2021 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: POG
Apr 28, 2021 8:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if it looks that shit in handheld mode lol
Apr 28, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Can you still update games with cfw switchs or do you download them manually
Apr 28, 2021 8:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Idk
Apr 28, 2021 9:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably looks worse in handheld mode
Apr 28, 2021 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: manually ken
Apr 28, 2021 9:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless you wanna get banned
Apr 28, 2021 9:27 PM - kenenthk: So they have seperate files you can download for updates
Apr 28, 2021 9:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ye
Apr 29, 2021 12:35 AM - Chary: Pro tip, buy a banned switch, don’t worry about being banned
Apr 29, 2021 12:35 AM - Chary: Checkmate Nintendo
Apr 29, 2021 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see the point in preempting them
Apr 29, 2021 1:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not worried about getting banned, i'll just get another switch if it happens
Apr 29, 2021 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: rather not deal with the hassle unless i have to though
Apr 29, 2021 1:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Pro tip, buy a banned switch, don’t worry about being banned" just dont buy a switch
Apr 29, 2021 1:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bam, nintendo can not ban me
Apr 29, 2021 1:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: oh shit i have a 3ds
Apr 29, 2021 1:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: no that was a joke dont ban me nintend-
Apr 29, 2021 1:39 AM - banjo2: Can't wait for them to ban me from the Wii Shop Channel
Apr 29, 2021 1:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: oh no dont ban me i totally dont have a humilation kink hahaha
Apr 29, 2021 1:40 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Nintendo banned me for leaving the game
Apr 29, 2021 1:43 AM - banjo2: the game
Apr 29, 2021 1:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: You just lost the game
Apr 29, 2021 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: so did you
Apr 29, 2021 2:06 AM - banjo2: This isn't how you're supposed to play the game
Apr 29, 2021 2:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: it is
Apr 29, 2021 2:21 AM - banjo2: You were supposed to say "game over" idi*t
Apr 29, 2021 2:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Too bad
Apr 29, 2021 3:08 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Cry about it
Apr 29, 2021 3:36 AM - banjo2: I already did
Apr 29, 2021 4:00 AM - Chrisluna1980: I'm a complete newbie here and I have some questions about the Wii. First, my Wii won't read discs and I know that there is a way to rip games to my PC, but my DVD drive won't read the games. Is there a driver I can use to get my games on my PC?
Apr 29, 2021 4:02 AM - Chrisluna1980: Also, I don't want to spend any money having to buy a new drive. What can I do?


----------



## TaigaChat (Apr 30, 2021)

Apr 29, 2021 4:00 AM - Chrisluna1980: I'm a complete newbie here and I have some questions about the Wii. First, my Wii won't read discs and I know that there is a way to rip games to my PC, but my DVD drive won't read the games. Is there a driver I can use to get my games on my PC?
Apr 29, 2021 4:02 AM - Chrisluna1980: Also, I don't want to spend any money having to buy a new drive. What can I do?
Apr 29, 2021 4:08 AM - banjo2: @Chrisluna1980 it would be better to ask in the Wii sections https://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-wii-discussions.104/
Apr 29, 2021 4:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: nice to see people not bullying noobs
Apr 29, 2021 4:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: You know one game thats noob friendly?
Apr 29, 2021 4:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: todays sponsor
Apr 29, 2021 4:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: RAID SHADOW LEGENDS
Apr 29, 2021 5:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Raid shadow legends literally made me cum
Apr 29, 2021 5:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: like, 2000 times
Apr 29, 2021 5:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Update, 2001
Apr 29, 2021 5:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Luckily i can clean the cum with napkins i got cheap thanks to HONEY
Apr 29, 2021 6:07 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
Apr 29, 2021 7:05 AM - Localhorst86: All while listening to anime girls moaning with my Raycon Everyday E69 Earbuds
Apr 29, 2021 7:36 AM - Vilagamer999: Raycon = mediocre
Apr 29, 2021 8:14 AM - kenenthk: Uremums mediocre
Apr 29, 2021 8:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2dr9Xahgogg
Apr 29, 2021 11:25 AM - Issac: *reading a 13 year old talking about cooming...*
Apr 29, 2021 11:25 AM - Issac: *pours bleach in eyes*
Apr 29, 2021 11:32 AM - Louse: And you shall join us, for you will coom at the AMAZING web-hosting prices from GoDaddy™
Apr 29, 2021 12:36 PM - banjo2: Clearly you don't own an air fryer
Apr 29, 2021 12:40 PM - Veho: But I do own a new keyboard. It is nice.
Apr 29, 2021 12:40 PM - Veho: (Sponsored by Nord VPN)
Apr 29, 2021 12:50 PM - banjo2: Me and my friends are sometimes vexatious
Apr 29, 2021 1:12 PM - puyofan99: hi...
Apr 29, 2021 1:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: lol raycon is trash
Apr 29, 2021 3:32 PM - kenenthk: I never knew shirts went up to 10xl
Apr 29, 2021 3:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Raycon is like 70% bass
Apr 29, 2021 3:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Theyre so bad
Apr 29, 2021 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Who would've thought products being endourced by celebraties we're bad
Apr 29, 2021 4:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/daTBQbz30ZE
Apr 29, 2021 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not even the problem i mean they're waaaay worse than beats
Apr 29, 2021 5:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just sound bad
Apr 29, 2021 5:13 PM - Veho: Raycon: the sound quality of Beats by Dre, at onl 66% of the price of Beats by Dre.
Apr 29, 2021 5:13 PM - Veho: i.e. expensive crap.
Apr 29, 2021 5:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Raycons suck
Apr 29, 2021 5:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: stay away from them
Apr 29, 2021 5:15 PM - Veho: I couldn't afford them even if I did fall for the hype.
Apr 29, 2021 5:15 PM - Veho: I think.
Apr 29, 2021 5:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Or could you?
Apr 29, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: Or could I?
Apr 29, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: I couldn't.
Apr 29, 2021 6:13 PM - OldBoi: Veho, you're trying to  talk yourself into it, is what I see. LoL
Apr 29, 2021 6:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn
Apr 29, 2021 6:14 PM - OldBoi: Hi Julie
Apr 29, 2021 6:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Hello
Apr 29, 2021 6:26 PM - Veho: I'm trying to talk myself into buying Sony earphones.
Apr 29, 2021 6:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: They're prettty goodf
Apr 29, 2021 6:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not, like senhiennser good, but still good
Apr 29, 2021 6:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I used to have some sony headphones
Apr 29, 2021 6:46 PM - Veho: They're not as good as Sennheiser but they're not as expensive either.
Apr 29, 2021 6:46 PM - Veho: They're decent.
Apr 29, 2021 6:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have sony WH-H900N and i am happy with them
Apr 29, 2021 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: build is a bit cheap, the padding wore out quickly, seems they put more money into the sound than the build quality which i am fine with, it's not like they are gonna break or anything
Apr 29, 2021 7:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: but earphones, like in-ears?
Apr 29, 2021 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can get some of these, great bang for your buck https://www.amazon.com/TaoTronics-SoundLiberty-79-Technology-Waterproof/dp/B08397W1F7?th=1
Apr 29, 2021 8:54 PM - Veho: Ugh, earbuds.
Apr 29, 2021 8:58 PM - kenenthk: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/06/e4/1a/06e41af5c18b03f8fbd9a3193da899fa.jpg
Apr 29, 2021 9:01 PM - kenenthk: The Sony WH-1000XM4 are the best
Apr 29, 2021 10:00 PM - h2balls: Out standing Game, even if 2D. Wishes there were more of it ! Thanks, great work of art
Apr 29, 2021 10:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Live like there is no tommorow
Apr 29, 2021 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Go make a poll
Apr 29, 2021 10:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/ncna1265877
Apr 29, 2021 10:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Live like there is no tommorow"
Apr 29, 2021 10:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: LIVE AND LEARN
Apr 29, 2021 10:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: HANGING ON THE EDGE OF TOMOROWWWWWW
Apr 29, 2021 10:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Live and learn From the works of yesterday Live and learn If you beg or if you borrow Live and learn You may never find your way
Apr 29, 2021 10:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Can you feel life tangle you up inside (yeah!) And now your face down on the floor, oh
Apr 29, 2021 10:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: But you can't save your sorrow
Apr 29, 2021 10:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You've paid in trade
Apr 29, 2021 10:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: when you cant help but follow
Apr 29, 2021 10:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: put you right back where you came
Apr 29, 2021 10:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: It's funny how i cant remember anything i learn in school but i can prefectly remember the lyrics to live and learn
Apr 29, 2021 10:38 PM - kenenthk: This is what's wrong with America
Apr 29, 2021 10:49 PM - AkiraKurusu: What, Fahrenheit and Imperial units, and screwed-up dates? I fully agree.
Apr 29, 2021 10:50 PM - kenenthk: No blame the stimulus checks
Apr 29, 2021 10:50 PM - AkiraKurusu: Not to mention the existence of "Progressives" and the religious-cultist "Conservatives", both of which are harmful.
Apr 29, 2021 10:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: neither want what's good for the people
Apr 29, 2021 10:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: democrats are basically just republicans except democrats do performative activism
Apr 29, 2021 10:52 PM - kenenthk: You have an internet connection so you know everything
Apr 29, 2021 10:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: performative activism is worse than doing nothing because it shows you care, but not enough to actually do anything
Apr 29, 2021 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: thought that's what you meant with earphones
Apr 29, 2021 10:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: well, sony's got some of the best noise cancelling on the WH-1000XM*
Apr 29, 2021 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: as well as better sound quality than bose QC
Apr 29, 2021 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Do you own both pairs jd
Apr 29, 2021 10:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you don't care as much for noise cancelling but you still want to have it the WH-H900N i have is the "budget" option (sound quality's the same pretty much
Apr 29, 2021 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you don't care about noise cancelling at all there are probably better options than sony...
Apr 29, 2021 10:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: like some audio technica, gredo, or something fancy from drop.com
Apr 29, 2021 10:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: or yeah sennheiser
Apr 29, 2021 11:02 PM - AkiraKurusu: I like spinach.
Apr 29, 2021 11:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know nothing about gredo other than they're some audiophile brand and they hand make stuff or whatever but they make cheaper headphones that are still great
Apr 29, 2021 11:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "I like spinach" same
Apr 29, 2021 11:08 PM - banjo2: I like food
Apr 29, 2021 11:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i like trains
Apr 29, 2021 11:19 PM - kenenthk: I like boobs
Apr 29, 2021 11:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im more of a dick person
Apr 29, 2021 11:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ass is also nice
Apr 29, 2021 11:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Boobs are also great
Apr 29, 2021 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Yeah that's why you were in edps dms
Apr 29, 2021 11:36 PM - Louse: ill take stock
Apr 29, 2021 11:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Yeah that's why you were in edps dms" what is it with you and eatdatpussy445
Apr 30, 2021 12:00 AM - kenenthk: What is it with you and being in his dms
Apr 30, 2021 12:18 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I'm the best poll maker GBAtemp's ever seen
Apr 30, 2021 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Trump thought he was the best president
Apr 30, 2021 12:27 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Well I know I'm the best poll maker because I'M THE ONLY POLL MAKER BEAT THAT
Apr 30, 2021 12:30 AM - TomRannd: idk mama loogie made a peeretty good one today
Apr 30, 2021 12:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: List of people who take polly seriously:
Apr 30, 2021 12:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ERROR: FILE NOT FOUND
Apr 30, 2021 12:44 AM - kenenthk: I didn't know loogie had a mom
Apr 30, 2021 12:50 AM - WiiMiiSwitch:  at least I live in Americia like I always have
Apr 30, 2021 1:07 AM - kenenthk: You say that like you should be proud
Apr 30, 2021 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: MURICA
Apr 30, 2021 1:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: FUCK YEAH
Apr 30, 2021 1:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: we have eternal war in the middle east
Apr 30, 2021 1:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *singing* and we have an obesity problem!
Apr 30, 2021 1:24 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Also our last two presidents sucked ass
Apr 30, 2021 1:24 AM - Scott_pilgrim: And by "last two" i meant trump and joe
Apr 30, 2021 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: but the middle east isn't in murica
Apr 30, 2021 1:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: so who cares
Apr 30, 2021 1:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Fair point
Apr 30, 2021 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean i'm not in murica either but let's not dwell on that
Apr 30, 2021 1:37 AM - kenenthk: Thank god
Apr 30, 2021 1:47 AM - Louse: america sucks, nationalism bad, change my mind
Apr 30, 2021 1:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Bangladesh> every other country
Apr 30, 2021 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: whenever someone says "change my mind" they're just trolling and baiting suckers and it's not worth responding to, change my mind
Apr 30, 2021 2:02 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I live in America and its great. We yell free speech guns rap. That's how Americans act right
Apr 30, 2021 2:06 AM - kenenthk: Change my mind
Apr 30, 2021 2:08 AM - Crazynoob458: america has really bad gun laws
Apr 30, 2021 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Oh lord
Apr 30, 2021 2:10 AM - Louse: yee haw
Apr 30, 2021 2:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Bangadesh is better
Apr 30, 2021 2:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: wooo, bangladesh
Apr 30, 2021 2:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *singing* we have a shitty prime minister and a rape problem
Apr 30, 2021 2:18 AM - Crazynoob458: oh    um                 hmm
Apr 30, 2021 2:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hmmm
Apr 30, 2021 2:52 AM - kenenthk: You aren't worth my intelligence
Apr 30, 2021 2:57 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Suureee
Apr 30, 2021 3:28 AM - Louse: intelligence? where? i need some of that
Apr 30, 2021 3:28 AM - Louse: where could it be... i dont see any around here...
Apr 30, 2021 3:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Right here
Apr 30, 2021 3:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *unzips pants*
Apr 30, 2021 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Intelligence is everywhere you just have to know how to access it, I find just getting ahold of someone who knows more than I do and beating them with a brick until they tell me about someone who knows more than them is the fastest....
Apr 30, 2021 3:39 AM - kenenthk: Are you healing up good psi
Apr 30, 2021 3:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was... Then I felt great this morning so did some cleaning some spackle some painting some other stuff something went "pop" and I lost like half a pint of blood in about an hour now I feel a bit woozy lol
Apr 30, 2021 3:41 AM - kenenthk: You're pushing yourself too much
Apr 30, 2021 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am at work right now, only 8 hours though so that's nice....
Apr 30, 2021 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey at least it was blood this time and not weird grey sludge and csf lol
Apr 30, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: That's coke resedue from hookers butts
Apr 30, 2021 3:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Friggin sepsis almost got me, Dr said I wouldn't have made it 2 more days lol
Apr 30, 2021 3:44 AM - kenenthk: You really should take some time off work
Apr 30, 2021 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am having bullet resistant windows put in my house lol rated up to .40 caliber
Apr 30, 2021 3:45 AM - kenenthk: So you're fucked if a .69 caliber tries to murder you
Apr 30, 2021 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My job is the best, I get to wear a gun and take things from crack addicts lol
Apr 30, 2021 3:46 AM - kenenthk: I mean if you pass out at least you're already in a hospital
Apr 30, 2021 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: .40 is pretty heavy and fast for a pistol, generally speaking penitraits better than a .45
Apr 30, 2021 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: True and the back of my uniform is black so the blood will hardly show lol
Apr 30, 2021 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Still you really should take some time off if you were that close
Apr 30, 2021 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can rest in the next life lol
Apr 30, 2021 3:49 AM - kenenthk: Just about a black guy shot me you'll get medical attention within a few seconds
Apr 30, 2021 3:49 AM - kenenthk: Shout*
Apr 30, 2021 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: While I was healing up I heard there was some sort of Hispanic guy killed by the cops?
Apr 30, 2021 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Typical night in flordia land
Apr 30, 2021 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man? Worst hero ever....
Apr 30, 2021 3:53 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/AIT8VBdDh24
Apr 30, 2021 3:57 AM - kenenthk: Still keep us updated you got people here that care about you


----------



## TaigaChat (May 1, 2021)

Apr 30, 2021 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I try too man
Apr 30, 2021 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The last like 5 days I pretty much just slept
Apr 30, 2021 4:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did watch a few episodes of "Dusk Til Dawn" lol for a TV it seems OK...
Apr 30, 2021 4:08 AM - kenenthk: I had to go into the er to get pain meds turns out I have a tooth infection from it breaking and gum abscess
Apr 30, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the one guy always has some perverted name like Dicks E Normous
Apr 30, 2021 4:08 AM - kenenthk: They shouted covid at first cause of a fever so I was like covid and a tooth infection sweet
Apr 30, 2021 4:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk that sucks
Apr 30, 2021 4:09 AM - kenenthk: Test came back negative thankfully
Apr 30, 2021 4:10 AM - kenenthk: Trying to break it so I can get to a dentists asap but now it's gonna be like $400 plus the er visit
Apr 30, 2021 4:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Oof
Apr 30, 2021 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they test for covid anal? You have to ask for the extra deep swab....
Apr 30, 2021 4:41 AM - kenenthk: My nostrils were sexually invaded enough I thank you
Apr 30, 2021 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2021 4:44 AM - kenenthk: For real though if no amount of tear comes out from those tests you aren't human
Apr 30, 2021 4:47 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Apparently there's an anal test
Apr 30, 2021 4:48 AM - kenenthk: Yeah uremum would know all about those ;O
Apr 30, 2021 5:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ....
Apr 30, 2021 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20210128/china-using-anal-swabs-for-covid-testing
Apr 30, 2021 5:19 AM - kenenthk: Webmd for when a pimple means it's cancer
Apr 30, 2021 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey my aunt died of pimple wasn't cancer!!! Lol
Apr 30, 2021 5:30 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/NuxWuFMwOaI
Apr 30, 2021 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/h1EmqGSeisg
Apr 30, 2021 5:43 AM - kenenthk: JonTron is still alive
Apr 30, 2021 6:03 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/kgZDwf0HJaU
Apr 30, 2021 6:07 AM - kenenthk: Well I think I took enough tylenol to overdose on for the night
Apr 30, 2021 6:18 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/YH94liBsVqw
Apr 30, 2021 7:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8AzehM7QPl4
Apr 30, 2021 7:56 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Oks-EmS4L50?feature=share
Apr 30, 2021 8:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/xVgtO30vqQQ?feature=share
Apr 30, 2021 9:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.tampabay.com/news/pinellas/2021/04/28/employee-modified-salary-stole-50000-from-pinellas-insurance-company-deputies-say/?outputType=amp
Apr 30, 2021 10:00 AM - kenenthk: Only 50k? Pussy
Apr 30, 2021 10:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2021 10:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If your going to do a crime make it big enough to just pay like 10% of the crime as a fine....
Apr 30, 2021 10:17 AM - kenenthk: Ironically the bails set at 50k
Apr 30, 2021 10:17 AM - kenenthk: I should rob the old store I worked in I know where the safe is at
Apr 30, 2021 10:18 AM - kenenthk: Made an average 20k per day
Apr 30, 2021 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just wait for them to do the drop at the bank or they hwt like
Apr 30, 2021 10:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Armored car?
Apr 30, 2021 10:25 AM - kenenthk: Sad part is I worked there and all the guys know me on night shiff
Apr 30, 2021 10:38 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Ay @shaunj66 @Costello promote me tp GBAtemp contrib OK
Apr 30, 2021 10:38 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Contributor
Apr 30, 2021 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Your name would look better in black
Apr 30, 2021 10:47 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Really?
Apr 30, 2021 12:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.vice.com/en/article/7kv9dd/target-is-prepared-to-call-the-cops-on-frantic-pokemon-card-hunters
Apr 30, 2021 1:07 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: wtf
Apr 30, 2021 1:12 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 30, 2021 1:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9zXkhMf.mp4
Apr 30, 2021 1:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Guys, Veho is awake. 
Apr 30, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: Veho never sleeps.
Apr 30, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: I just ignore you at times.
Apr 30, 2021 1:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Apr 30, 2021 1:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wow, okay.
Apr 30, 2021 1:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, that's New York, the city that never sleeps.
Apr 30, 2021 1:37 PM - Veho: I'm not a city.
Apr 30, 2021 1:39 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should make one. You'll be the boss of your own city.
Apr 30, 2021 1:42 PM - kenenthk: Yeah Veho make sures he's in the bad part of town
Apr 30, 2021 3:14 PM - Flame: Sanic Princess Night
Apr 30, 2021 3:20 PM - Louse: this is a certified nyan neko sugar girls moment
Apr 30, 2021 3:38 PM - OldBoi: princess? oh Hell No! Imma Bitcm!
Apr 30, 2021 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sim City GTA crossover game?
Apr 30, 2021 3:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Entire farms of hookers..... Who would design a city like this?
Apr 30, 2021 3:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: me
Apr 30, 2021 4:16 PM - Veho: They should let you import Sim City maps into GTA. Drive around a new town every day.
Apr 30, 2021 4:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: That would actually be sick
Apr 30, 2021 4:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: reminds of how in prision architect you can try to escape your own prision
Apr 30, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Prison Architect Dating Sim crossover
Apr 30, 2021 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dix E Normous from cell block C has sent you  note
Apr 30, 2021 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Such clumsily transparent tactics are nothing but a sign of deep-rooted insecurities about one's actual accomplishments." —E. Normous Penis
Apr 30, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Fucking $2,000 for a root canal and crown even with their insurance programs
Apr 30, 2021 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol damn kenenthk
Apr 30, 2021 5:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to start selling crystal or powder lol
Apr 30, 2021 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Yet to pull it they said $300 should've done that but they said some colleges offer cheaper rates
Apr 30, 2021 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Students in training and what not
Apr 30, 2021 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Apparently it was a cavity that broke and got infected
Apr 30, 2021 5:30 PM - kenenthk: Psi is there a fetish for people that fap to fat stomachs maybe I could start an onlyfans doing that
Apr 30, 2021 5:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes
Apr 30, 2021 5:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually yes lol
Apr 30, 2021 5:31 PM - kenenthk: It's fucked up 2 people here said yes but I'm not shocked by it
Apr 30, 2021 5:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But you would maybe make more money smushing.....
Apr 30, 2021 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: there's way worse
Apr 30, 2021 5:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: True I have seen it lol
Apr 30, 2021 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Im pretty sure I sent you most of it
Apr 30, 2021 5:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2021 5:33 PM - kenenthk: Send me that 3ds so I can mad it and sell it on craigslist for $2,000
Apr 30, 2021 5:33 PM - kenenthk: Mod*
Apr 30, 2021 5:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Apr 30, 2021 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 30 bucks on one of those blue stone frying pans.... Impressed I am.
Apr 30, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Think it could knock a tooth out?
Apr 30, 2021 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Doing blackened burgers in it with no oil and 97/3 meat not sticking
Apr 30, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Why they gotta be blackened psi
Apr 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you folks like cooking? Prepare for ultimate flavor!!!!
Apr 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We're here to make everything blackened
Apr 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blacker than the blackest black times infinity
Apr 30, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: I'm calling blm on you
Apr 30, 2021 5:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.quora.com/Im-5-ft-7-inches-and-weigh-900-lbs-Am-I-obese
Apr 30, 2021 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not real
Apr 30, 2021 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Everything on quora is real
Apr 30, 2021 6:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im not real
Apr 30, 2021 7:00 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cHwY5BQ.jpg
Apr 30, 2021 7:00 PM - Veho: Gaming related.
Apr 30, 2021 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a dragon
Apr 30, 2021 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: rawr
Apr 30, 2021 7:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho that reminds me of lindsey stirling
Apr 30, 2021 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3KUyPKbR7Q&list=LL&index=264
Apr 30, 2021 8:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "i'm a dragon" im a foxcoon
Apr 30, 2021 8:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I blame this website for making me a furry tbh
Apr 30, 2021 8:55 PM - puyofan99: doing doing doing!!! i kinda have a "addiction" to eddsworld.
Apr 30, 2021 10:24 PM - Lightyose: Poyo photo Tetris.
Apr 30, 2021 10:24 PM - Lightyose: *Poyo Poyo Tetris.
Apr 30, 2021 10:46 PM - OldBoi: [attaches more fur on Scott] hehehe
Apr 30, 2021 10:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "doing doing doing!!! i kinda have a "addiction" to eddsworld." oh god i remember eddsworld
Apr 30, 2021 10:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i remember my eddsworld phase
Apr 30, 2021 10:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i even had an oc
May 1, 2021 12:23 AM - jatin: https://gbatemp.net/threads/help.587832/
May 1, 2021 12:24 AM - jatin: Wiisxrx ps1 wii emulator
May 1, 2021 1:38 AM - Sicklyboy: yall mind if i hit that yeet
May 1, 2021 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Only if it gets in my face
May 1, 2021 1:51 AM - Sicklyboy: no deal
May 1, 2021 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Green name in chat 
May 1, 2021 2:32 AM - kenenthk: Gay
May 1, 2021 3:02 AM - kenenthk: https://na.redmagic.gg/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=RM6+Conversion&utm_campaign=RM6+4.9+KSP+ShortV+165Hz&utm_content=23847220244890140
May 1, 2021 3:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.androidauthority.com/qualcomm-snapdragon-888-1179156/amp/
May 1, 2021 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I might order that kenenthk...
May 1, 2021 3:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need a different phone this one hates part of my drive lol
May 1, 2021 3:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like this one tower just dumps calls like 50-70% of the time I drive past it


----------



## TaigaChat (May 2, 2021)

May 1, 2021 4:24 AM - kenenthk: I'll take your old one 
May 1, 2021 5:51 AM - kenenthk: And I meant your phone 
May 1, 2021 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2021 6:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Dimmable-Bathroom-Vertical-Horizontal-Installation/dp/B081RZ7S6Z/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=smart+mirror&qid=1619849475&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExMTJSOEpaVjlJU05KJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNjkxNDMxMVVINVYxSjVCWUlZQSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTc3ODQxMkxZQTFERUlKVUc1QSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbG
May 1, 2021 6:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah use your old one fr vr hip tracking
May 1, 2021 6:42 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/hD2Vv093xcE
May 1, 2021 6:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gf8TZ1M6g
May 1, 2021 6:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho
May 1, 2021 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: this guide is designed for you
May 1, 2021 8:31 AM - Veho: OK  
May 1, 2021 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Veho
May 1, 2021 8:54 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UnxDcNNguHA
May 1, 2021 10:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/IMrqAEwEpNE
May 1, 2021 10:47 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/nszPlnFWSK0
May 1, 2021 12:09 PM - Veho: I ain't afraid of no bear.
May 1, 2021 12:14 PM - Veho: https://www.odditycentral.com/news/japanese-ballpoint-pen-comes-with-a-live-parasitic-worm.html
May 1, 2021 12:29 PM - banjo2: Numba 7
May 1, 2021 1:31 PM - Veho: Instead of having a clear casing on your PC to show off the wild and cool and l337 and RGB wiring inside, just mount a screen on the computer case and show pictures of cool builds, while the insides of your PC are left looking like spaghetti.
May 1, 2021 1:52 PM - Devin: That's kind of what the Snowblind case does.
May 1, 2021 1:56 PM - Veho: Kind of, but that's translucent, and it still displays your shame to all the world to see.
May 1, 2021 1:56 PM - Veho: I love the effect though.
May 1, 2021 2:03 PM - Devin: I was really tempted to get it for my build but I think it looks better when your parts are white.
May 1, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: I just watched a video on how to upgrade a "cheap" mechanical keyboard that cost "only" $60, using "only" $40 in supplies, to get a better keyboard for "not a lot of money".
May 1, 2021 3:32 PM - Veho: And here I am with a $50 keyboard that I debated buying for a very long time, because it's a lot of money.
May 1, 2021 3:33 PM - Veho: Okay granted it was $80 where I live BUT STILL
May 1, 2021 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you see Veho the key is to become mag staff
May 1, 2021 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then you can get like 20 expensive keyboards for free
May 1, 2021 4:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 1, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The most I'd pay for a keyboard is like maybe $100 if I'm going to be daily driving it
May 1, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do prefer typing on mechanical over membrane, so there's that added cost that I'm willing to pay for
May 1, 2021 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But anything over that is probably wasteful
May 1, 2021 4:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also I bought a 3D printer ;O;
May 1, 2021 4:21 PM - Veho: I tried mechanical keyboards and decided they're not my cup of tea.
May 1, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: I quite like scissor switches though, they are membrane-based but with stabilizers to make keys move and feel different.
May 1, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: So I bought a Logitech K740. I like the feel, and it's pretty quiet, so I can hammer away at it while the kids are asleep.
May 1, 2021 4:23 PM - Veho: Clickety switches are fine when you live and work alone.
May 1, 2021 4:23 PM - Sicklyboy: I have a keyboard at work with loud clicky switches. I share the office with a peer and my manager XD
May 1, 2021 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 1, 2021 4:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: what do they think about that?
May 1, 2021 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i remember sleeping over in my dads tiny 1 room apartment it was so annoying listening to his keyboard 2 meters away from me when i was trying to sleep
May 1, 2021 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never complained but it was hard to get any sleep
May 1, 2021 4:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's different from when you're working and doing stuff, there's so much noise in a work environment anyways
May 1, 2021 4:26 PM - Sicklyboy: Neither says anything, my old manager though half-jokingly shouted one day "You know, your keyboard IS REALLY FUCKING LOUD"
May 1, 2021 4:26 PM - Sicklyboy: I just grinned and was like yup!
May 1, 2021 4:26 PM - Veho: A guy at work used to bring his own extra clicky mechanical keyboard, we HATED him for it.
May 1, 2021 4:26 PM - Veho: So...
May 1, 2021 4:27 PM - Veho: 
May 1, 2021 4:30 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/OMGOD-Relieve-Anti-Stress-Stuffer-Peripheral/dp/B07R2JTYV4
May 1, 2021 4:30 PM - Veho: Need.
May 1, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Who has money I can rob easily
May 1, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: Bill Gates.
May 1, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: Activision CEO Bobby Kotick.
May 1, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Can I get the password to temps patreon page?
May 1, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: He made $28 million last year.
May 1, 2021 4:46 PM - Flame: temps patreon? bro i have more money in my socks
May 1, 2021 4:46 PM - kenenthk: 
May 1, 2021 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Guess I need to start hitting on fast-food workers they're gonna be rich once they start making $15 an hour cuz nothing else will go up in price when that happens
May 1, 2021 4:52 PM - Flame: YOUR MONEY OR YOUR HAMBURGER!
May 1, 2021 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Pft $5 for half a gallon of milk no big deal I make $15 an hour at the taco bell
May 1, 2021 4:53 PM - Flame: 
May 1, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: Fucking hell ken you are every republican politician's wet dream of a constituent.
May 1, 2021 5:03 PM - kenenthk: Nah I just know how America likes to fuck it's citizens
May 1, 2021 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newsweek.com/new-species-venomous-spider-discovered-florida-looks-like-pitch-black-tarantula-1586877?amp=1
May 1, 2021 5:05 PM - kenenthk: The government won't even lube you up before it rapes you
May 1, 2021 5:06 PM - Veho: Yeah sure it's all "big gubmint's" fault.
May 1, 2021 5:07 PM - kenenthk: I blame video games.
May 1, 2021 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They took our jobs!!!
May 1, 2021 5:07 PM - kenenthk: It's not like I quit every job on my own or anything 
May 1, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IHdViwQ0Vrw
May 1, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YIVJIOT.jpg
May 1, 2021 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Living in an Amish paradise lol
May 1, 2021 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lOfZLb33uCg
May 1, 2021 5:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eacFAVszjZM Psi I have your noods I'll need $50k
May 1, 2021 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2021 5:47 PM - Veho: I will publish my nudes if you don't pay me $50k
May 1, 2021 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it
May 1, 2021 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: Okee dokee. Now, what pose should I do?
May 1, 2021 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goatse is the obvious answer
May 1, 2021 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naked on a bear skin rug wearing a baby hat thing sucking a pacifier
May 1, 2021 5:50 PM - kenenthk: I want the rose pose from the titanic
May 1, 2021 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 1, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: I, too, want Rose from the Titanic.
May 1, 2021 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know she seems to not like to share.... Like even if your dying lol
May 1, 2021 5:59 PM - Veho: Tiddies to die for.
May 1, 2021 6:07 PM - kenenthk: I mean she has to be like 120 years old now
May 1, 2021 6:13 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUhucSRBTkQ
May 1, 2021 6:16 PM - kenenthk: 50 cents vs eminem?
May 1, 2021 6:19 PM - mouses11: Eminem, no contest. Lil Wayne is more of an equal to Em.
May 1, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: No not really kendrick could out do lil wayne
May 1, 2021 6:21 PM - mouses11: Yeah that's false. Go look at what wayne's done. He's been doing this as long as Kendricks been alive practically lol
May 1, 2021 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Age has nothing to do with talent
May 1, 2021 6:22 PM - mouses11: Sure it does. You don't stay in the music game for over 20 years without being talented.
May 1, 2021 6:23 PM - mouses11: Ozzy is old but nobody says anything because he's made music that people find good enough to listen to for over 40 years.
May 1, 2021 6:23 PM - kenenthk: That's nothing more then a credibility for celebraty status
May 1, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: Counterpoint: Nickelback.
May 1, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: (le meme to hate band)
May 1, 2021 6:24 PM - mouses11: Nickelback was successful, hated but very successful.
May 1, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Dmx could play the same songs on repeat and outsell shows
May 1, 2021 6:26 PM - kenenthk: And Mike tyson could stage a fight and still walk away with 10 mill
May 1, 2021 6:26 PM - mouses11: And Ali would whoop again and again.
May 1, 2021 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Point is your favorites don't exactly mean they're more talented just because you like them more
May 1, 2021 6:28 PM - mouses11: Ok? you asked for opinions.
May 1, 2021 6:28 PM - kenenthk: No not really
May 1, 2021 6:30 PM - mouses11: really? asking a subjective question about musician vs musician is not a subjective opinion?
May 1, 2021 6:30 PM - mouses11: well answer
May 1, 2021 6:30 PM - kenenthk: I don't have to
May 1, 2021 6:30 PM - mouses11: my bad. my keypas messed up. I meant to say well subjective answer
May 1, 2021 6:32 PM - mouses11: Nonetheless, My point stands. You asked a subjective question that is based on people's opinions of who they appeal to more.
May 1, 2021 6:32 PM - kenenthk: I was actually quoting Vehos youtube link Ape vs monster
May 1, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: But whatever floats your cherries commerade
May 1, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: Wow, a genuine dick waving contest, but you're waving someone else's dicks.
May 1, 2021 6:33 PM - mouses11: Fair enough, It's what I get for being earnest. I don't always catch cues.
May 1, 2021 6:34 PM - kenenthk: My dicks too small to waive around you know that
May 1, 2021 6:35 PM - mouses11: You mean penis?
May 1, 2021 6:35 PM - mouses11: everyone loves a good penis swing.
May 1, 2021 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Yes a dick usually means a penis
May 1, 2021 6:37 PM - mouses11: Ah, I thought we were all picking on Richard
May 1, 2021 6:38 PM - Veho: I usually mean penis. HA HA HAAA, FREUDIAN
May 1, 2021 6:38 PM - kenenthk: You leave Richard out of this
May 1, 2021 6:38 PM - mouses11: Freud was a legend. That man was penis.
May 1, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Richard from pawn stars now that's a dick
May 1, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar.
May 1, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Depends if it's laced with anything
May 1, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: Well sometimes it's laced with penis.
May 1, 2021 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Is that what a smoke and a pancake means
May 1, 2021 6:46 PM - Veho: No.
May 1, 2021 6:47 PM - mouses11: Sometimes it's a plant from the cia
May 1, 2021 6:49 PM - Veho: No that's cocaine.
May 1, 2021 6:49 PM - mouses11: No that's Opium
May 1, 2021 6:52 PM - Veho: What is this, turn of the century Hong Kong? Opium is old hat. We doing crack now.
May 1, 2021 6:52 PM - mouses11: You could get a spiritual with it and have a lsd, shroom, peyote cocktail.
May 1, 2021 6:53 PM - mouses11: Crack? Plumbers only 
May 1, 2021 6:55 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I miss Juan
May 1, 2021 7:04 PM - kenenthk: I don't miss you
May 1, 2021 7:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: You know they say
May 1, 2021 7:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: t
May 1, 2021 7:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: that everything is done for a reason
May 1, 2021 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Not really some parents have kids because of alcohol
May 1, 2021 7:17 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: The reason is alcohol then
May 1, 2021 7:17 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I make polls because Hayoto213 tells me
May 1, 2021 7:17 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: actually I should be quiet
May 1, 2021 8:14 PM - Veho: Mint juice/soda is good.
May 1, 2021 8:15 PM - Veho: Apple and mint juice, also.
May 1, 2021 8:21 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I wish I had a android gaming tablet 
May 1, 2021 8:22 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't know which one to buy. Nvidia shield tablets don't get made anymore
May 1, 2021 8:23 PM - Veho: Why do you want an Android gaming tablet?
May 1, 2021 8:24 PM - Veho: Are there that many Android gaems that can't be played on a phone?
May 1, 2021 8:29 PM - Veho: (I will skip my usual "Android nogaems" trolling this time)
May 1, 2021 8:35 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't want to play my game on a small screen. 
May 1, 2021 8:39 PM - Veho: Just cast it to your TV.
May 1, 2021 8:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: never really liked mobile gaming
May 1, 2021 8:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: although there are some good rtyhmn games on mobile
May 1, 2021 9:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7ekgNCJ.mp4
May 1, 2021 9:45 PM - mthrnite: ^i came
May 1, 2021 9:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: glad to know thay
May 1, 2021 9:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that*
May 1, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: typos turn me on
May 1, 2021 9:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh rwally?
May 1, 2021 10:51 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: this world gets darker and no one tries to change it
May 1, 2021 11:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up polly
May 1, 2021 11:40 PM - Sicklyboy: wew finally spun up a wireguard vpn server at home
May 1, 2021 11:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Nice
May 2, 2021 1:39 AM - Sicklyboy: Now I can do homelab shit when I'm away from home for work
May 2, 2021 1:39 AM - Sicklyboy: Finish setting up some VMs and tweaking other services I've already got running
May 2, 2021 1:56 AM - banjo2: Android gaming
May 2, 2021 2:28 AM - kenenthk: Homemade porn?
May 2, 2021 2:47 AM - Sicklyboy: Me?
May 2, 2021 2:48 AM - Sicklyboy: Nobody wants to see that, trust me.
May 2, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: SAK might
May 2, 2021 3:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: Some say snek?
May 2, 2021 3:06 AM - Lilith Valentine: Someone*
May 2, 2021 3:07 AM - kenenthk: Is that a new word twitch banned?
May 2, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/8NR2y9g/20210501-222230.jpg such quality product


----------



## TaigaChat (May 3, 2021)

May 2, 2021 at 5:05 AM - SkittleDash: Forgot this even existed. Uh, hello. :3
May 2, 2021 at 5:23 AM - kenenthk: It's better to at times
May 2, 2021 at 5:36 AM - Chary: Lol
May 2, 2021 at 6:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.nuraphone.com/products/nuraphone
May 2, 2021 at 7:56 AM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgfKiR4X4II
May 2, 2021 at 10:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/q3a790scknQ?feature=share Fries on a pizza sounds like an insult
May 2, 2021 at 10:46 AM - coolkid: hi and hello chat
May 2, 2021 at 1:06 PM - yummycake: hallo..i feel numb. migraine is ruining my morning today.  ;-;
May 2, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: Happy Easter to all Tempers of the Orthodox faith.
May 2, 2021 at 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Yes and Christmas will happen soon this summer
May 2, 2021 at 1:29 PM - Veho: Not really.
May 2, 2021 at 1:30 PM - kenenthk: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_in_July
May 2, 2021 at 1:31 PM - Veho: Why.
May 2, 2021 at 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Why not
May 2, 2021 at 1:32 PM - kenenthk: We need to disagree with the standard way of thinking and have a date for something different every day don't we?
May 2, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Veho: It's not my fault they made every single day some "international [   ] day"
May 2, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Veho: "International pointless holiday day."
May 2, 2021 at 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Go fuck yourself should be an official holiday that everyone loves
May 2, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: Every day is go fuck yourself day
May 2, 2021 at 1:36 PM - kenenthk: I want my holiday time off for international go fuck yourself day
May 2, 2021 at 1:36 PM - Veho: How much time do you need to fuck yourself properly?
May 2, 2021 at 1:37 PM - kenenthk: 5 minutes depending on if I haven't fucked myself the previous day
May 2, 2021 at 1:39 PM - kenenthk: Right now the dental industry is fucking me so I was fucked pretty good this week
May 2, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Veho: Fuck that. Repairing teeth is too much hassle and money. Just lose all your teeth and get dentures.
May 2, 2021 at 1:41 PM - kenenthk: I could still turn gay I hear men prefer no teeth.
May 2, 2021 at 1:42 PM - Veho: Not always true.
May 2, 2021 at 1:43 PM - kenenthk: I just need a hunk of a man that makes 5 figures per month I'm easy to please
May 2, 2021 at 1:45 PM - kenenthk: You're basically going to a dentist to loose your teeth they drill the old shit out anyway
May 2, 2021 at 1:45 PM - Veho: I border on the four figure mark.
May 2, 2021 at 1:46 PM - kenenthk: When I was in the er a nurse told some guy came in because he hired someone off Craigslist to pull his tooth
May 2, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Veho: Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Ow. Fuck. Ow.
May 2, 2021 at 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Said it wouldn't stop bleeding
May 2, 2021 at 1:51 PM - Veho: Fucking idiot.
May 2, 2021 at 1:52 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Hey thats mean 
May 2, 2021 at 1:54 PM - kenenthk: If you're that dumb to hire a stranger off Craigslist you deserve it
May 2, 2021 at 1:58 PM - Veho: "Bah, why pay an expert when you have a guy with pliers. Just crush the tooth into a million splinters, then rip them out one by one, tearing half your gums out in the process. But imagine the savings!"
May 2, 2021 at 2:01 PM - kenenthk: Just make sure the pliers have extra tetnious in them
May 2, 2021 at 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Tetanus
May 2, 2021 at 2:02 PM - Veho: https://inteng-storage.s3.amazonaws.com/img/iea/MRw418m3O1/sizes/header-food-themed-keyboard_md.jpg
May 2, 2021 at 2:03 PM - kenenthk: And that's why we have fucked up teeth
May 2, 2021 at 2:07 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: bow to your poll lord
May 2, 2021 at 2:07 PM - Veho: Because you eat keycaps?
May 2, 2021 at 2:11 PM - kenenthk: If anything I eat smartphones because that's what I use temp on 90% of the time
May 2, 2021 at 2:12 PM - kenenthk: What loser needs to get out of bed and stare at a pc screen all day when you could do the same in bed 
May 2, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Veho: Well I'm at work and I can't really do that from bed.
May 2, 2021 at 2:13 PM - kenenthk: You could if you moved your bed into work
May 2, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Unless you have nasty coworkers that hit on you then don't do that
May 2, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Veho: I am that coworker.
May 2, 2021 at 2:15 PM - kenenthk: How many are women?
May 2, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: Plenty.
May 2, 2021 at 2:26 PM - kenenthk: How many are interested
May 2, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Veho: Zero.
May 2, 2021 at 2:35 PM - kenenthk: It's true much doesn't change from highschool
May 2, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Veho: Nah, I had more game in high school.
May 2, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Veho: Now I'm a fat hairy middle aged married father of two, not really a catch.
May 2, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Veho: Also, you've seen my sense of humor.
May 2, 2021 at 2:40 PM - kenenthk: Well just get a divorce and move to America you'll fit in
May 2, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yXwSLpd.jpg
May 2, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Sicklyboy: lmfao
May 2, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She might say she is loving it lol
May 2, 2021 at 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Honk the clown
May 2, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get down get down pull those pants down bring that clown to me let me get some double cheese.... Lol
May 2, 2021 at 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Oddly their food always taste better when their isn't a white guy working the windows
May 2, 2021 at 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 2, 2021 at 3:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You just like your food with some soul
May 2, 2021 at 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Hold white man's extra sauce
May 2, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Veho: No.
May 2, 2021 at 4:04 PM - Veho: Extra sauce for you.
May 2, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Sicklyboy: >You just like your food with some soul
May 2, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Sicklyboy: Look
May 2, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Sicklyboy: All I'm gonna say is if you go to a BBQ joint and there's not an older Black dude working the pit?
May 2, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Sicklyboy: You go find a different BBQ joint, because that stuff's not the real deal.
May 2, 2021 at 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Or if you're from kansas city
May 2, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Sicklyboy: I got lazy and used instant coffee this morning
May 2, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Sicklyboy: Accidentally poured in way too much instant coffee
May 2, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Sicklyboy: It was more disappointing than normal.
May 2, 2021 at 4:42 PM - Veho: I don't have the time or power of will to make good coffee, and I gave up on trying to find palatable instant coffee. I usually chug the whole cup down at once to get it over with.
May 2, 2021 at 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Just do the woman thing and gaze over expensive kcup shit you don't need in life
May 2, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Veho: Yeah no.
May 2, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52lTuozWPYA
May 2, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Veho: Wow.
May 2, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Veho: $12 on Aliexpress.
May 2, 2021 at 4:58 PM - kenenthk: And $50 shipping
May 2, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Sicklyboy: Why tf my Plex VM always eat however much RAM I throw at it
May 2, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Sicklyboy: I've got 64GB of RAM allocated to it right now and it's still just hungry af
May 2, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Sicklyboy: Capped out
May 2, 2021 at 5:02 PM - Sicklyboy: idk if it's a memory leak or if it really just needs THAT MUCH MORE
May 2, 2021 at 5:08 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried buying more ramz
May 2, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: https://briping.com/
May 2, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Veho: They were on the verge of greatness, but stumbled.
May 2, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Veho: I think they should integrate the blowtorch into the device, not have it separate.
May 2, 2021 at 6:26 PM - Sicklyboy: bro I thought the one weed vape I had looked like a crack pipe enough as it is. That coffee thing though, what the literal fuck
May 2, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:02 PM - Sicklyboy: idk if it's a memory leak or if it really just needs THAT MUCH MORE < Back when I used Plex I know every time the library would get updated it'd just nom RAM like ken's mum at a buffet
May 2, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think they called a bug or something lol
May 2, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Back then I just had to restart the server to fix it
May 2, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Veho: Sickly, it looks like a crack pipe because of the home-made look.
May 2, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Veho: Like it was banged out in a garage out of a sheet of tin.
May 2, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Veho: And grandma's moonshine still.
May 2, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Sicklyboy: Hipsters never cease to amaze me.
May 2, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Veho: I made the mistake of watching that promo video at the top of the page, which soured me toward the whole thing.
May 2, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Veho: Because of the horrible hipster air it had about it.
May 2, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Veho: The guy in the video was obviously on his way home from some mad vape mod commercial shoot, and he was in the zone.
May 2, 2021 at 6:42 PM - Veho: But when you look at the product itself, it's not that bad. Portable gas powered coffee maker for hikers.
May 2, 2021 at 6:42 PM - Veho: Of course there are people who would take it to town/office and those people need to be smacked across the face with a large trout.
May 2, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Sicklyboy: But like, why? I don't think 'hikers' are going to be bringing gear for coffee with them as they're probably going to try to pack as light as is safely possible. And anything more than that, up to like camping and what not, they're probably going to have a little camp stove and pot with them they can make coffee with
May 2, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Sicklyboy: I dunno, I'm not the most outdoorsy person out there, but it feels to me like a solution to a problem that doesn't exist.
May 2, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Veho: There's all sorts. Day or weekend hikes are full of unorthodox equipment because you won't feel the extra half pound of gear like you would on longer routes.
May 2, 2021 at 7:31 PM - Veho: Usually people carry a tiny gas stove.
May 2, 2021 at 7:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MTL7Qb1.jpg
May 2, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Veho: Wanna see a pointless solution to a problem that doesn't exist? This thing:  https://www.urbanfinn.com/content/products/wacaco/nanopresso-with-ns-adapter/4550-96afc5b1ee5b90e08a1f6ff2d3d2b185.jpg
May 2, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Veho: The fuck.
May 2, 2021 at 8:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you say that, but see my wife would love something like that she can take to work in the morning and make a quick cup of coffee or whatever with ;O;
May 2, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Veho: Becuse she works in a bog with no access to a kitchen?
May 2, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Veho: Coffee machine?
May 2, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah there just isn't a good coffee machine there lol
May 2, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: just make the coffee at home and bring a thermos
May 2, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Veho: Wait, would she love the coffee pipe thing, or the portable Keurig pod bullshit?
May 2, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The portable keurig thing lol
May 2, 2021 at 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pipe thing is fucking stupid
May 2, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Veho: 
May 2, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Veho: Just get her an electric coffee pot.
May 2, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought her a cheapo espresso machine thing a few months ago lol
May 2, 2021 at 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She's just too lazy to make it/clean it before going to work
May 2, 2021 at 8:21 PM - Veho: Starbucks it is then.
May 2, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, she either gets shitty Mcdonalds coffee or she goes to an old chain she used to work at
May 2, 2021 at 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: should have gotten her one that is self cleaning
May 2, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Veho: There is no such thing.
May 2, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: But yeah, even buying her a whole Keurig and pods would pay itself off over time, compared to going to a coffee shop every day.
May 2, 2021 at 9:03 PM - Veho: I just found out I was subscribed to a whole bunch of totally bizarro random YT channels for some reason. Into the trash they go.
May 2, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Veho: Never ever watched most of them. Only the "soothing white noise for babies" channel, when the kids were infants.
May 2, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Veho: But I don't remember subscribing to it.
May 2, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Veho: I probably touched something while I was struggling with the YT controls on the mobile phone.
May 2, 2021 at 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Self cleaning fleshlight.... "Do not engage cleaning mode while in use..."
May 2, 2021 at 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: After that no human female could satisfy?
May 2, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Sicklyboy: Was going to ask if Tinfoil was "cool" to use with the Switch because I remembered there was some drama with it with the dev(s), it being closed source, and thought I remembered something about it bricking or changing something on people's consoles
May 2, 2021 at 11:35 PM - Sicklyboy: Looked into it. That's gonna be a hard yikes from me, dawg.
May 2, 2021 at 11:39 PM - kenenthk: Tinfoil hats are cooler
May 2, 2021 at 11:44 PM - kenenthk: 3:03 PM - Veho: I just found out I was subscribed to a whole bunch of totally bizarro random YT channels for some reason. Into the trash they go. < I've been having a werid thing where the youtube app keeps going into widget mode and randomly freaks out for no reason.
May 3, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Sicklyboy: gfdi
May 3, 2021 at 12:02 AM - Sicklyboy: I ordered dinner through doordash, and out of the 3 things on my order, 2 of them were someone else's.
May 3, 2021 at 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the delivery app stuff sucks ass...
May 3, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I tend to order double because most of it will be wrong and or missing or
May 3, 2021 at 12:17 AM - kenenthk: Take advantage of it eat it then complain to get refund
May 3, 2021 at 12:18 AM - kenenthk: I got someone else's food but I trashed it and want a refund
May 3, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Sicklyboy: I ordered a small pizza, nutella bites, and garlic fries.
May 3, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Sicklyboy: Got the pizza, but instead of the last two items, got someone else's zucchini sticks and arugala salad.
May 3, 2021 at 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/8k-blu-ray-players-are-possible-but-will-they-happen
May 3, 2021 at 12:23 AM - Sicklyboy: Did get a refund for those last two items. Salad went straight in the trash as it's literally just arugala, a few pieces of artichoke, and a few cherry tomatoes. Had a few of the zucchini sticks. They mostly sucked.
May 3, 2021 at 12:28 AM - kenenthk: Ew artichokes
May 3, 2021 at 12:29 AM - kenenthk: Subways breads been tasting like croutons lately
May 3, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Sicklyboy: Your first mistake was eating subway lol
May 3, 2021 at 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Eh burnt out on our local subshops and JJs
May 3, 2021 at 12:31 AM - kenenthk: I get subway like 2 times a year
May 3, 2021 at 12:32 AM - Sicklyboy: Funny thing is I was thinking to myself "man, I really should get a salad" on account of trying to eat like less of a trash goblin lately. But went with the pizza bc I've seen this place recommended multiple times in my town's FB group
May 3, 2021 at 12:32 AM - Sicklyboy: Well, I got a salad, despite my wishes.
May 3, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Sicklyboy: The pizza wasn't even that incredible. It was decent for sure but not enough to convince me to order from there again considering the other options in the area.
May 3, 2021 at 12:34 AM - kenenthk: I just curbside pick up anymore
May 3, 2021 at 12:39 AM - kenenthk: At least that way they can't bitch you didn't give me $10 tip for your $8 order!
May 3, 2021 at 12:43 AM - Sicklyboy: I give a flat $4 tip every time. Suppose more if it was a WILDLY large order.
May 3, 2021 at 12:43 AM - Sicklyboy: Talking about the drivers here btw, I definitely tip different to wait staff in a restaurant.
May 3, 2021 at 12:46 AM - kenenthk: I've had people bitch over how much they make off it even though I tipped I'd rather just go get it myself
May 3, 2021 at 12:54 AM - Ericthegreat: Got my 2nd vaccine today
May 3, 2021 at 1:02 AM - Sicklyboy: Nice! Hope that any side effects you encounter are uneventful and pass quickly.
May 3, 2021 at 1:02 AM - Sicklyboy: I had a day of mild flu symptoms - aches and exhaustion. That's all.
May 3, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Ericthegreat: Ty, I don't mind the side effects, is worth it.
May 3, 2021 at 1:18 AM - TomRannd: a few of my friends are against the vaccine because it "rewrites your genetic code"
May 3, 2021 at 1:19 AM - TomRannd: fuck me, they must smoke too much weed because all the drugs have changed their genetic code to be dumb
May 3, 2021 at 1:24 AM - Sicklyboy: Either it's not weed, or they're just straight up dumb.
May 3, 2021 at 1:24 AM - Sicklyboy: That said... when I got my 2nd shot, Bill Gates WAS there to personally thank me in advance for being a loyal Microsoft customer for the next 50 years. Wonder what that was about
May 3, 2021 at 1:26 AM - TomRannd: he must have snuck through the windows
May 3, 2021 at 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Did you ask him for free copies of windows 9
May 3, 2021 at 1:30 AM - kenenthk: I just don't understand the 2 shot process I'll probably just wait until they have a one and done or they'll eventually release it in pill form
May 3, 2021 at 1:34 AM - kenenthk: https://scrip.pharmaintelligence.informa.com/SC144270/Your-Annual-COVID-19-Vaccine-Booster-Could-Be-A-Pill-Or-A-Spray
May 3, 2021 at 1:36 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah I'm not medically or pharmacalogically educated enough to understand why the Moderna and Pfizer ones need two shots and the AZ and J&J ones only use a single.
May 3, 2021 at 1:38 AM - kenenthk: I'm not super afraid of it but I'm not super afraid of dying either all of my test have been negative so far it's just nice to know if you'll be dying from it for obvious reasons
May 3, 2021 at 1:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/n2y88u/rate_my_solid_snake_cosplay_metal_gear/
May 3, 2021 at 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:36 PM - Sicklyboy: Yeah I'm not medically or pharmacalogically educated enough to understand why the Moderna and Pfizer ones need two shots and the AZ and J&J ones only use a single. < tl;dr
May 3, 2021 at 1:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: One shot gives you a slight immune response to Covid
May 3, 2021 at 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Second shot gives you a higher immune response
May 3, 2021 at 1:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The single shot vaccines aren't technically as "effective" as Moderna or Pfizer
May 3, 2021 at 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC, the main difference is how the vaccines "tell" your body how to fight, Moderna's is like giving your body the recipe to fight Covid, vs JJ which like..."infects" your cells with the information for the same effect
May 3, 2021 at 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Still I'm sure they'll come up with something more stable that's one and done
May 3, 2021 at 2:27 AM - Xzi: convenience is the primary reason I got the J&J one, still plenty effective overall
May 3, 2021 at 2:27 AM - Xzi: it uses dead/dormant cold virus cells to deliver the spike protein from COVID-19
May 3, 2021 at 2:28 AM - Xzi: the others signal your body to build its own replica COVID-19 spike protein
May 3, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Xzi: mRNA will probably help to develop vaccines faster for future pandemics too
May 3, 2021 at 2:32 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/SFjLHoQXL2o
May 3, 2021 at 2:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hmm yes science
May 3, 2021 at 2:37 AM - TomRannd: lol
May 3, 2021 at 2:46 AM - kenenthk: I just had a dookie so big it took 3 toilet flushes to get down such relief
May 3, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ....
May 3, 2021 at 2:47 AM - kenenthk: I have toilet sweats now
May 3, 2021 at 4:03 AM - Chary: imagine tipping delivery ;O;
May 3, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well we can't all kill them like you do Chary
May 3, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Hells Malice: Not with that attitude
May 3, 2021 at 4:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Careful Hells, one day she'll ask you to grab her something and then suddenly there will be an untimely accident 
May 3, 2021 at 4:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "He mysteriously fell onto this knife 30 times!"
May 3, 2021 at 4:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "And then the ambulance taking him to the hospital crashed!"
May 3, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Hells Malice: I accepted that fate the day I let her cats sit on her favourite gamer chair
May 3, 2021 at 4:31 AM - Chary: (:


----------



## TaigaChat (May 4, 2021)

May 3, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: IT'S MAY GUYS AND GALS! 
May 3, 2021 at 5:51 AM - Chary: May day
May 3, 2021 at 6:00 AM - kenenthk: It kinda has been for 2 days now
May 3, 2021 at 6:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: But soon it will be May 4th 
May 3, 2021 at 6:08 AM - kenenthk: I like cinco de mayo
May 3, 2021 at 8:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: i like mayo
May 3, 2021 at 8:41 AM - kenenthk: I bet you do 
May 3, 2021 at 8:57 AM - kenenthk: I got an email saying my prostate was the size of a lemon
May 3, 2021 at 8:59 AM - Veho: Prostate measuring contest.
May 3, 2021 at 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Luckily it was junk mail and I'm not 45 yet
May 3, 2021 at 9:03 AM - kenenthk: I'll be lucky to exist at 30
May 3, 2021 at 9:19 AM - kenenthk: https://www.slashgear.com/creepy-mcdonalds-sega-genesis-game-easter-egg-found-after-30-years-01671170/amp/
May 3, 2021 at 9:33 AM - StrayGuitarist: That is CURSED as HELL. I love it.
May 3, 2021 at 9:34 AM - kenenthk: My life is already cursed I don't need it cursed more
May 3, 2021 at 9:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: how is this creepy at all
May 3, 2021 at 9:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's just rotating shape
May 3, 2021 at 9:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: shapes
May 3, 2021 at 9:55 AM - Veho: The music is kinda creepy.
May 3, 2021 at 9:55 AM - Veho: The shapes are just a test pattern the devs forgot to remove.
May 3, 2021 at 9:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh i didn't have audio on
May 3, 2021 at 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BvGC5dJg3E8
May 3, 2021 at 10:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is a video of it in action lol weird
May 3, 2021 at 10:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: the video is on the page ken linked 
May 3, 2021 at 10:13 AM - kenenthk: Yeah psi stop trying to take credit for my links 
May 3, 2021 at 10:17 AM - Veho: Stop trying to take credit for his kinks.
May 3, 2021 at 10:19 AM - kenenthk: His kinds are like everything I can't come up with my own
May 3, 2021 at 10:33 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eZDU9FD.jpg
May 3, 2021 at 11:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 3, 2021 at 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Taco is also slang for vagina and burrito for penis that is my addition lol
May 3, 2021 at 11:15 AM - kenenthk: Tom BombaBurrito
May 3, 2021 at 11:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 3, 2021 at 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am going to switch jobs again this being ill and the companies crappy sick policy sucks lol
May 3, 2021 at 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That and I make more money on crypto from day to day lol
May 3, 2021 at 11:30 AM - kenenthk: So whoring yourself on the corners was just a side gig
May 3, 2021 at 11:35 AM - Veho: It's more of a hobby.
May 3, 2021 at 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Well dream big and turn your hobby into a profit
May 3, 2021 at 11:42 AM - Veho: If you love what you do you will never work a day in your life.
May 3, 2021 at 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Bullshit women are work 24/7
May 3, 2021 at 12:00 PM - Veho: That must mean you don't really love women.
May 3, 2021 at 12:00 PM - Veho: Which doesn't really surprise us.
May 3, 2021 at 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like you should go gay
May 3, 2021 at 12:06 PM - kenenthk: I'm never happy so how could I be gay
May 3, 2021 at 12:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe you would be happier if you were gay
May 3, 2021 at 12:14 PM - kenenthk: Well if I was more gay then I guess that would mean I'm more happy
May 3, 2021 at 12:15 PM - Veho: Both custom firmware devs for RG351devices just noped out. Just as I was considering the device.
May 3, 2021 at 12:15 PM - kenenthk: What about the original firmware devs
May 3, 2021 at 12:15 PM - Veho: The original firmware is balls.
May 3, 2021 at 12:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: some people like balls
May 3, 2021 at 12:23 PM - Veho: People like ken.
May 3, 2021 at 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: exactly
May 3, 2021 at 12:32 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The High Jdbye 
May 3, 2021 at 12:36 PM - kenenthk: I do often play basketball
May 3, 2021 at 12:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't smoke
May 3, 2021 at 12:38 PM - kenenthk: Werid you often let me smoke you
May 3, 2021 at 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's different
May 3, 2021 at 12:41 PM - kenenthk: I dunno letting another dude smoke you is pretty gay
May 3, 2021 at 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's only gay if the balls touch
May 3, 2021 at 12:42 PM - kenenthk: I didn't know being happy involved balls
May 3, 2021 at 12:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it does for some people
May 3, 2021 at 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Tom Brady does seem to smile around balls
May 3, 2021 at 12:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially when they're coming at him
May 3, 2021 at 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with balls coming at your face
May 3, 2021 at 12:55 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/xCuu-TMquhk
May 3, 2021 at 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmmm i wonder if Blue Dragon works properly yet
May 3, 2021 at 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Probably better then blue waffle
May 3, 2021 at 1:28 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Anyone excited for e3
May 3, 2021 at 1:30 PM - kenenthk: No
May 3, 2021 at 1:31 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: ok
May 3, 2021 at 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: not really
May 3, 2021 at 1:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: nobody's gonna be there
May 3, 2021 at 1:44 PM - kenenthk: All those billions spent on useless 3d affects gone to shit
May 3, 2021 at 1:51 PM - Veho: They filled me full of 5G  
May 3, 2021 at 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 3, 2021 at 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Goodbye Veho 
May 3, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You only have 24 hours left 
May 3, 2021 at 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Well thousand bucks to go and my piece of shit cars paid off
May 3, 2021 at 2:11 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: every day its polly furry polly
May 3, 2021 at 2:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: delicious 5G
May 3, 2021 at 2:57 PM - Megadriver94: 5G needs to be tweaked more
May 3, 2021 at 2:57 PM - Veho: How do I do that? Do I tweak my nipples?
May 3, 2021 at 3:03 PM - Megadriver94: Well, Veho, How did you get filled up with 5G to begin with?
May 3, 2021 at 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but make sure your nipples are usb compatible
May 3, 2021 at 3:03 PM - Veho: I got vaccinated.
May 3, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Come in Tokyo lol
May 3, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Milk milk lemonade lol
May 3, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/o7cCJqya7wc
May 3, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Veho: Sweet lemonade, mmm sweet lemonade.
May 3, 2021 at 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Sugar free lemonade for you sir.
May 3, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Veho: Mmmm, tangy.
May 3, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly4_RWovOsA
May 3, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Piss
May 3, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Veho: What do you want, Scott?
May 3, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nothing
May 3, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibbCEfAW2VE
May 3, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/PfC8FmojeUk
May 3, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZTebP8eOyE
May 3, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Obama gaming
May 3, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Veho: Obama gama.
May 3, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Indeed
May 3, 2021 at 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Indeed.com
May 3, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Veho: Mm, quite.
May 3, 2021 at 5:44 PM - kenenthk: Quite.com
May 3, 2021 at 5:45 PM - kenenthk: 10/10 web design
May 3, 2021 at 5:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/BlcKEUK.mp4
May 3, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Veho: Recipe: "Don't overwork the dough." The dough:
May 3, 2021 at 5:59 PM - kenenthk: The fact that's 18+
May 3, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Veho: Don't overtwerk the dough.
May 3, 2021 at 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Dropped me sausage in your daugh madam
May 3, 2021 at 6:04 PM - Veho: Pigs in a blanket.
May 3, 2021 at 6:05 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fMwF1KZZeuQ
May 3, 2021 at 6:52 PM - banjo2: Anyone know what Obama's last name is? It's for a school science project
May 3, 2021 at 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Binladen
May 3, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Veho: Actually his last name is O'Bama, he's originally from Ireland but nobody believes him.
May 3, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Megadriver94: Instagib.tv is now vaughn.live
May 3, 2021 at 7:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Cool i guess?
May 3, 2021 at 7:21 PM - kenenthk: I don't know what it is
May 3, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Me neither tbh
May 3, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nD8EnE7.mp4
May 3, 2021 at 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Well they would have if he hadn't refused to show his birth certificate
May 3, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Veho: 
May 3, 2021 at 7:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/DEhhk-0HZE4?feature=share I feel like I'm at a bar mitzvah
May 3, 2021 at 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 SAK comments on Vehos smiley
May 3, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Veho: 
May 3, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: :veho:
May 3, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Veho: 
May 3, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Veho: I did submit a custom smiley but the powers that be told me to fuck off.
May 3, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Smh this is literally 1984
May 3, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What was it?
May 3, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Veho: My avatar, basically.
May 3, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, the powers that be are dumb ;O;
May 3, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Veho: A hockey mask smiley with a knife.
May 3, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wanted this one: https://i.imgur.com/wLANCBo.gif 
May 3, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Veho: And then Tinypic decided to scrap it in The Purge and it's lost forever.
May 3, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/LpvySJE.gif < Or this one 
May 3, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: I also wanted an animated version of the creep smiley, where it waggled its eyebrows.
May 3, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: Someone on the forum animated it, it was better than the static version.
May 3, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: But no.
May 3, 2021 at 8:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: That actually sounds neat
May 3, 2021 at 8:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: ay yo WiiMiiSwitch be dead now
May 3, 2021 at 8:07 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Is you boi Big Wii Ner now best rapper ever
May 3, 2021 at 8:08 PM - Veho: Big wiener?
May 3, 2021 at 8:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Yes! Thats me
May 3, 2021 at 8:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that is def not you
May 3, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you are lil wii ner
May 3, 2021 at 8:15 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am Big Wii Ner
May 3, 2021 at 8:15 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: you are small wii ner
May 3, 2021 at 8:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: >implying i want my dick
May 3, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I mean, im fine with it
May 3, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but like, once we reach cyberpunk level advancements where you can get rid of your dick and replace it with a pussy
May 3, 2021 at 8:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i would the first in line
May 3, 2021 at 8:27 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Yo its Big Wii Ner in the house
May 3, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Veho: Hot swap genitals.
May 3, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Veho: USB, Universal Sex Bus.
May 3, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Veho: Create a new standard for cybernetic genital interfaces, and just swap your dongle whenever you want.
May 3, 2021 at 9:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: If your dick isnt usb c dont talk to me
May 3, 2021 at 10:06 PM - Veho: Incompatible peepee.
May 3, 2021 at 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/xCuu-TMquhk
May 3, 2021 at 11:54 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: ...
May 4, 2021 at 12:02 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: yo was up gbatemp
May 4, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: God damn it, a racist made a acc using my face
May 4, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: im getting tired of this shit, i literally just be existing
May 4, 2021 at 12:18 AM - Scott_pilgrim: and he got my country wrong lmao
May 4, 2021 at 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Why do people like this starbucks shit I just spent $5 on something with no coffee flavor
May 4, 2021 at 2:08 AM - Veho: HOO BOY, SIDE EFFECTS
May 4, 2021 at 2:21 AM - kenenthk: Ure a hooboy 
May 4, 2021 at 2:33 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: CHARY is evil and doesnt read pms
May 4, 2021 at 2:36 AM - Chary: oh no i feel so trolled
May 4, 2021 at 2:39 AM - Chary: don't give people like that attention
May 4, 2021 at 2:39 AM - Chary: don't even comment or mention them or like their posts or anything
May 4, 2021 at 2:39 AM - Chary: do nothing. report. walk away
May 4, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Costello: god no, it's a trap
May 4, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: here i am
May 4, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao get trolled
May 4, 2021 at 2:42 AM - RyRyIV: Trolling the chief editor, huh? That’s a bold strategy, Cotton.
May 4, 2021 at 2:43 AM - Costello: or is he?
May 4, 2021 at 2:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Aw hell naw you did not just call a black guy cotton
May 4, 2021 at 2:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Black people and cotton... dont have the greatest history, to put it one way
May 4, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Veho: Oh come on, ken isn't that bad.
May 4, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Chary: Discuss
May 4, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Scott_pilgrim: yeah he is
May 4, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Uhhh
May 4, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: No
May 4, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Finally a game for me
May 4, 2021 at 2:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: You know why its called the 360?
May 4, 2021 at 2:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: you see it, do a 360 and walk away
May 4, 2021 at 2:48 AM - kenenthk: Lol
May 4, 2021 at 2:49 AM - kenenthk: 
May 4, 2021 at 2:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: oh, speak of the devil
May 4, 2021 at 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Drama
May 4, 2021 at 3:07 AM - Chary: All I see here is white bread
May 4, 2021 at 3:11 AM - kenenthk: All bread is good bread unless you burn it
May 4, 2021 at 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Though It's not in me to truly hate anyone
May 4, 2021 at 3:19 AM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/history/2021/05/03/dominos-pizza-noid-returns/?outputType=amp
May 4, 2021 at 3:22 AM - Crazynoob458: h                     e                                                        y
May 4, 2021 at 3:22 AM - Scott_pilgrim: racism is stupid, we may have different colors, but we all taste the same
May 4, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Hello
May 4, 2021 at 3:26 AM - banjo2: Hi
May 4, 2021 at 3:58 AM - kenenthk: https://www.change.org/p/give-2000-month-to-every-american-moneyforthepeople-covid19?source_location=petitions_browse
May 4, 2021 at 4:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Every month?
May 4, 2021 at 4:26 AM - kenenthk: I don't see it happening the government struggled enough to get everyone their $1,400


----------



## TaigaChat (May 5, 2021)

May 4, 2021 5:55 AM - Ericthegreat: I agree they didn't want to give us that last bit
May 4, 2021 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Yeah if we got 2k a month that would be trillions off the printing press each month
May 4, 2021 6:06 AM - kenenthk: Also May the 4th be with yoy
May 4, 2021 6:50 AM - plasturion: https://www.havahart.com/articles/keep-raccoons-away-from-your-trash
May 4, 2021 7:17 AM - kenenthk: Wild animals are why I'm glad I live in an apartment complex and have big trash bins now if only I could prevent dumb neighbors from setting them on fire I'll be good
May 4, 2021 10:35 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bestproducts.com/lifestyle/a35935984/pepsi-x-peeps-easter-drink/?utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=socialflowFBBP&utm_medium=social-media
May 4, 2021 11:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: not much difference between dumb neighbors and wild animals
May 4, 2021 11:32 AM - kenenthk: LifeStyle Solutions Theater Recliner with USB in Black Faux Leather  http://www.walmart.com/ip/LifeStyle-Solutions-Theater-Recliner-with-USB-in-Black-Faux-Leather/276876642 I'm tempted to buy this
May 4, 2021 11:53 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Yo its yo boi Big WII nER
May 4, 2021 12:03 PM - officiallinksadventures: I love this game as well as all the custom versions that were built upon it.
May 4, 2021 12:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: wAit wAt
May 4, 2021 12:14 PM - banjo2: May the four
May 4, 2021 12:17 PM - kenenthk: Just bought a weighted blanket and it feels werid
May 4, 2021 12:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MAY FORTH MAY FORCE BE WITH YOU! 
May 4, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Man, the vaccine side effects are kicking my ass.
May 4, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Fever, headache, chills, shakes, fatigue.
May 4, 2021 12:35 PM - Veho: Random pains.
May 4, 2021 12:35 PM - Veho: The works.
May 4, 2021 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Welcome to a day in my life
May 4, 2021 12:37 PM - Veho: What's your major malfunction?
May 4, 2021 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Not enough love growing up
May 4, 2021 12:50 PM - kenenthk: How high is the fever with it?
May 4, 2021 12:51 PM - Veho: 102
May 4, 2021 12:52 PM - kenenthk: Crazy that something that's to make you feel better can make you that sick
May 4, 2021 12:53 PM - Veho: All the symptoms are the body's natural immune response to this type of virus, so it's normal.
May 4, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but still I just hope they develope something with less side affects soon I wonder if pill form would have the same
May 4, 2021 12:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vaccine? You mean Veho got injected with the government nanomachines? 
May 4, 2021 12:55 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 4, 2021 12:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: He will be controlled by the patriots.
May 4, 2021 12:55 PM - Veho: I am the Borg.
May 4, 2021 12:56 PM - kenenthk: Erect cock seems like a better nickname then solid snake.
May 4, 2021 12:57 PM - Veho: His nemesis is Moist Clam.
May 4, 2021 12:57 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.reddit.com/r/AVGN/comments/cziht2/solid_snake_might_as_well_just_be_erect_cock/
May 4, 2021 12:58 PM - kenenthk: You must defeat him by injecting him with covid injections and take him out while he's sick don't wanna face him when the immune system fights it off.
May 4, 2021 12:59 PM - Veho: Moist Clam will wear down the most solid of snakes.
May 4, 2021 1:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: Erect Cock: Cock Gobbler 3D
May 4, 2021 1:00 PM - kenenthk: The codec number to your rescue is on the back of the moderna bottle
May 4, 2021 1:20 PM - Veho: Snake, we've replaced the tranquilizer darts in your inventory with COVID vaccines.
May 4, 2021 1:21 PM - kenenthk: COLONEL THOSE ARE SCARCE
May 4, 2021 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Konami presents Erect cock: Senior vaccine
May 4, 2021 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Prequel Erect cock: Mellinial edition
May 4, 2021 1:29 PM - Veho: Blue Pill Special.
May 4, 2021 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Walgreens mission dlc $19.99
May 4, 2021 1:32 PM - Chary: What a deal
May 4, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Probably be better then the shit konamis pushing out these days tbh
May 4, 2021 1:38 PM - Veho: Pachinko machine number 3987
May 4, 2021 1:39 PM - kenenthk: If I ever see a metal gear slot machine I'm feeding it all my money I just hope when I go broke I hear snaaaaake!
May 4, 2021 1:39 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3wnIbPu.jpg
May 4, 2021 1:40 PM - Chary: Konami who
May 4, 2021 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Lord forbid if konami outsources any code to kojima productions 
May 4, 2021 1:47 PM - Veho: Kojima will start making pachinko machines.
May 4, 2021 1:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Kojima pachinko machine can only be played when you get your nanomachines injection shots. 
May 4, 2021 1:51 PM - Veho: Kojima pachinko machine bounces non-orientable shapes through non-Euclidean geometries.
May 4, 2021 1:52 PM - kenenthk: Kojima will make robotic hookers and put strip club workers out of buisness
May 4, 2021 1:53 PM - Veho: https://i.gifer.com/A0q7.gif
May 4, 2021 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Yes but it's mobile
May 4, 2021 1:55 PM - kenenthk: At least they already have robotic vaginas figured out
May 4, 2021 1:57 PM - Veho: Just stay away from the smoothie setting.
May 4, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: That's the main feature
May 4, 2021 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Bluewaffle.exe found virus detected! ERROR ERROR!
May 4, 2021 2:00 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/kW45_gkNmIg
May 4, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m6faOST.jpg
May 4, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: Pluto Nash was so corny.
May 4, 2021 2:10 PM - kenenthk: That's what gave it it's charm and eddie murphy knew
May 4, 2021 2:32 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i take my pills and im happy all the time
May 4, 2021 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Cocaine is in pill form now?
May 4, 2021 2:35 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i like my happy pills
May 4, 2021 2:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxqLsrlakK8
May 4, 2021 2:39 PM - kenenthk: God this guy's trying hard trying to buy a vita he's all like I'll fedex it just pay half now and half later then writes a whole paragraph about how he doesn't scam and is a family man because I said this sounds fishy
May 4, 2021 2:40 PM - kenenthk: I won't sell with this service cashapp me
May 4, 2021 3:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: cashapp me instead
May 4, 2021 3:35 PM - Veho: Cash me outside, how bou dat?
May 4, 2021 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Well that was werid just threw up liquid for no reason
May 4, 2021 3:43 PM - Veho: Was it pea soup?
May 4, 2021 3:44 PM - Veho: Is your head rotating 360°?
May 4, 2021 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Nah probably the Gerd causing it and papa john's from last night
May 4, 2021 3:56 PM - kenenthk: Actually it was a little green
May 4, 2021 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: although the temp has tons of members, and 65 patrons, it seems like it's only getting 160ish a month
May 4, 2021 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: any instahoe gets more than that, it's sad.
May 4, 2021 4:24 PM - Skelletonike: maybe admin's need to start posting naughty pics =O
May 4, 2021 4:28 PM - Veho: Only 65 patrons?
May 4, 2021 4:29 PM - Skelletonike: ?
May 4, 2021 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: https://i.imgur.com/SLNO9Fi.png
May 4, 2021 4:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Veho nudes wen?
May 4, 2021 4:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: We were all thinking it
May 4, 2021 4:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I just said it
May 4, 2021 4:39 PM - Skelletonike: if all mods start showing some chest hair, I bet the patreon would make money rain
May 4, 2021 4:39 PM - Veho: Huh. Only 65 patrons. I didn't know that.
May 4, 2021 4:40 PM - Skelletonike: and most are probably in the 1$ tier
May 4, 2021 4:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Listen, im not saying i would immediately buy pateron if we got veho nudes
May 4, 2021 4:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Nor am i saying the numer would jump from 65 to like 2000
May 4, 2021 4:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but...
May 4, 2021 4:41 PM - kenenthk: $2 I thank you very much
May 4, 2021 4:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Since im underage i have to legally clarify that's a joke
May 4, 2021 4:42 PM - Skelletonike: cheapo =O
May 4, 2021 4:42 PM - Skelletonike: I only have support 2 patreons
May 4, 2021 4:43 PM - Skelletonike: an... adult game patreon... and gbatemp :')
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Adult game patreon
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - Skelletonike: the adult game is pretty niche but has 95 patreons so......
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - Skelletonike: that means something
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - Skelletonike: temp needs some kinky stuff
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Stop gapping to temps logo
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Fapping
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - Skelletonike: tempy on rule34=
May 4, 2021 4:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You cant stop me
May 4, 2021 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "tempy on rule34" *grabs drawing tablet* i know what must be done
May 4, 2021 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Costello halp
May 4, 2021 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: For legal reasons, thats a joke
May 4, 2021 4:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You sick fucks
May 4, 2021 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Omg just call edp I know you have him on speed dial
May 4, 2021 4:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Entering dat prison 445
May 4, 2021 4:50 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: yo I rap like Justin Bieber
May 4, 2021 4:50 PM - kenenthk: And you share the same fan base
May 4, 2021 4:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: OHHHHHHHHHH
May 4, 2021 4:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You know youre a loser when you get roasted by the "edp445" guy
May 4, 2021 5:03 PM - kenenthk: I savor all my roasts
May 4, 2021 5:14 PM - Veho: I always slather myself with Bovril in anticipation of a roast.
May 4, 2021 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Extra carrots and potatoes?
May 4, 2021 5:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Of course
May 4, 2021 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Pizza flavored cheese puffs are a thing now
May 4, 2021 5:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I need it
May 4, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.herrs.com/our-products/herrs/1-oz-deep-dish-pizza-cheese-curls/
May 4, 2021 5:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Y'know, for once, im actually having a pretty good day
May 4, 2021 5:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: usually everyday fucking sucks
May 4, 2021 5:45 PM - Veho: The default flavor of puff where I live is peanut. Puffs are coated in peanut butter. Cheese puffs are new.
May 4, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: And then there's ketchup flavored puffs.
May 4, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: Hot dog flavored puffs.
May 4, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: Fried chicken flavored puffs.
May 4, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: And so on.
May 4, 2021 5:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LfJqrEz.jpg
May 4, 2021 6:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll take some ketchup flavor and fried chicken flavor and mix it with cheese puffs
May 4, 2021 6:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Do it
May 4, 2021 6:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Then deep fry it
May 4, 2021 6:14 PM - Veho: Deep fry cheese puffs? They would just soak the oil like a huge sponge.
May 4, 2021 6:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: pretty sure they're already deep fried
May 4, 2021 6:28 PM - Veho: Some of them. The frying is optional. Fried ones taste better though. Unfried ones are literally packaging peanuts.
May 4, 2021 6:29 PM - Veho: But anyway, during their first frying the evaporating water prevents too much oil from getting in. If you fry them a second time, they would just slurp three times their weight in oil.
May 4, 2021 6:29 PM - Veho: I watched entirely too much "How it's made"  
May 4, 2021 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was so sad when I lost my one video HDD that had like 10 seasons worth or something of How It's Made 
May 4, 2021 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when I get my fastboi internet I'll torrent all 32 seasons lol
May 4, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: Which narration did you have, US or UK?
May 4, 2021 6:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, any good game news today? Cause Tuesdays has been day for many game releases. 
May 4, 2021 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had US narration
May 4, 2021 6:47 PM - Veho: UK has horrible puns, I love it.
May 4, 2021 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Were they Gahars level?
May 4, 2021 6:48 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 4, 2021 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll have to look into it lol
May 4, 2021 6:48 PM - Veho: Bordering on Ace Punman.
May 4, 2021 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, got my PiBoy back today lol
May 4, 2021 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They had to replace the PCBs and battery itself
May 4, 2021 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And they said there was "water damage" on underside of the PCB that is apparently my fault somehow? lol
May 4, 2021 6:58 PM - Veho: It wasn't water  
May 4, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 4, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably tears from the chinese kid soldering the PCB together before it left the factory ;O;
May 4, 2021 7:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: you have an actual, physical retropie?
May 4, 2021 7:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have no idea what you're talking about  ;O;
May 4, 2021 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds tast
May 4, 2021 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: tasty
May 4, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: Retro pie. Made with beef tallow.
May 4, 2021 7:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: you had me at beef
May 4, 2021 7:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Sounds good
May 4, 2021 7:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not as good as meals from today's spongsor,
May 4, 2021 7:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: BLUE APRON
May 4, 2021 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a Pi4 the one with 8GBs of RAM lol
May 4, 2021 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Somehow Xbox OG emulation feels better....
May 4, 2021 7:47 PM - James_: flipote studo 3d
May 4, 2021 8:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: shut up Scott 
May 4, 2021 9:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Mad Jdbye 
May 4, 2021 9:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: :c
May 4, 2021 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, the shitbox has really gone to shit lately
May 4, 2021 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gee I wonder why
May 4, 2021 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 4, 2021 10:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: shut up SAK 
May 4, 2021 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 4, 2021 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: People fart in it Tom, no one brings air freshener
May 5, 2021 12:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ...
May 5, 2021 12:28 AM - kenenthk: Things aren't up to my standards so it's an awful place to be now
May 5, 2021 12:28 AM - kenenthk: But I keep coming back
May 5, 2021 1:19 AM - Sicklyboy: ayeeeee
May 5, 2021 1:21 AM - Louse: ayayaya
May 5, 2021 1:28 AM - mthrnite: oot:
May 5, 2021 1:30 AM - mthrnite: : p o o t :
May 5, 2021 1:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I hate how temp auto changes emoticons to smileys
May 5, 2021 1:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: let me type : p : ) : ( damn it
May 5, 2021 1:31 AM - mthrnite: :X
May 5, 2021 1:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: 
May 5, 2021 1:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: :o
May 5, 2021 1:32 AM - mthrnite: (> º-º)>
May 5, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: You mean like how literally any other platform out there does it?
May 5, 2021 1:33 AM - mthrnite: well, i can't oot: anymore, and that could be a prob
May 5, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: I can't yeet any more and that is a problem
May 5, 2021 1:34 AM - mthrnite: :skeetskeetskeet:
May 5, 2021 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Stop sleeping on the temp 
May 5, 2021 1:35 AM - mthrnite: 
May 5, 2021 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Skeeting even
May 5, 2021 1:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 5, 2021 2:09 AM - kenenthk: The kit kat mint duos lack flavor how do you mess that up
May 5, 2021 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't remember if :P works in the shitbox 
May 5, 2021 2:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently not 
May 5, 2021 2:59 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Oof
May 5, 2021 3:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Snickers is better than Kit Kat 
May 5, 2021 3:22 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sony-wh-xb900n-wireless-noise-cancelling-over-the-ear-headphones-black/6347796.p?skuId=6347796 tempting
May 5, 2021 3:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Buy it
May 5, 2021 3:59 AM - kenenthk: Get your parents credit card info for me


----------



## TaigaChat (May 6, 2021)

May 5, 2021 at 6:27 AM - Veho: 
	
	



```
:P
```
May 5, 2021 at 6:41 AM - kenenthk: 
May 5, 2021 at 8:17 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/WCbGrj-K_TM
May 5, 2021 at 8:46 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8ZBiFkn
May 5, 2021 at 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Think I'm about to buy the Soundcore by Anker Life Q30s
May 5, 2021 at 11:58 AM - CORE: A Dining Room. WHAT!!! What is this?
May 5, 2021 at 12:00 PM - CORE: kenenthk was killed too maybe by this creature...
May 5, 2021 at 12:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B3nJu9k.gifv
May 5, 2021 at 12:03 PM - CORE: https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Ftse2.explicit.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DOIP.IhUkgqLqU_tci9-ljX89SgHaDY%26pid%3DApi&f=1
May 5, 2021 at 12:03 PM - CORE: His remains can be seen is this pic in the top corner.
May 5, 2021 at 12:05 PM - CORE: veho - That Boy will never masturbate again.
May 5, 2021 at 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Well bought them but fuck you Amazon for not having one day delivery on them I'm impatient.
May 5, 2021 at 12:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: Scott: q: (: ):
May 5, 2021 at 12:12 PM - Veho: >:|
May 5, 2021 at 12:14 PM - kenenthk: Yes that's why he doesn't go outside and play anymore
May 5, 2021 at 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1lIzzve.png
May 5, 2021 at 1:57 PM - Veho: I'd be happy with $150,000.
May 5, 2021 at 1:57 PM - Veho: 
May 5, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 5, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: It would let me buy a larger apartment without taking out any loans or credits.
May 5, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Veho: And that would be neat.
May 5, 2021 at 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: my latest purchase https://www.dropbox.com/s/j1rjqb9bv3k5cpf/20210505_174146%280%29.jpg?dl=0
May 5, 2021 at 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/mz1lz13cnc4da6j/20210505_175348.jpg?dl=0
May 5, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Veho: Neat.
May 5, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Veho: Gonna drone on and on and on.
May 5, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Veho: Is that the Mini 2?
May 5, 2021 at 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: good eye, yes
May 5, 2021 at 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: been eyeing it for a couple weeks
May 5, 2021 at 5:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's amazing how good drones have gotten
May 5, 2021 at 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i now probably have a better drone than my dad
May 5, 2021 at 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: he has a few but the most expensive one is an old phantom and the newest one is a spark
May 5, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Skelletonike: welp
May 5, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Skelletonike: gonna pick up a ring fit adventure after my gym stole 120€ from my account bah
May 5, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Veho: Stole? Or you forgot to cancel the membership?
May 5, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Skelletonike: nah
May 5, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Skelletonike: by law they couldnt deduct fees during jan, fev, march
May 5, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Skelletonike: to my surprise, in april, I saw they took 120
May 5, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Skelletonike: my fee is around 25, so that value didnt even make sense
May 5, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Skelletonike: lots of complaints online
May 5, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Skelletonike: they did the same to plenty people
May 5, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Veho: They couldn't deduct fees during those months, so they deducted them for those months retroactively.
May 5, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Veho: I can just see a lawyer drooling over that loophole.
May 5, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Veho: Report them somewhere.
May 5, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Veho: TRJ, how will you be using your drone?
May 5, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: I keep wanting a drone but then I remember I wouldn't actually use it, so...
May 5, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: 
May 5, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Veho: If I got the Mini I would just keep it in that glass display stand charger thing.
May 5, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I used to have a drone
May 5, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Veho: https://uidesign.gbtcdn.com/GB/image/com/20191127_14101/DJI%20Mavic%20Mini%20charging%20base11.png
May 5, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: then it hit a wall or something and it broke the motor
May 5, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Skelletonike: I'd like a drone, but I'd just peep on girls....
May 5, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I google "big boob" i get 2 million result
May 5, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: On that note, onlyfans is so fucking stupid, just google big boobs
May 5, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Veho: Yes but what if you want very specific boobs?
May 5, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Add modifers to your serach
May 5, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: search*
May 5, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Veho: I guess you can wait for the (inevitable) leaks.
May 5, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Veho: So apparently Onlyfans have reward tiers? Like Patreon but with dildos?
May 5, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Veho: How high does that go?
May 5, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I may never buy an onlyfans but i do understand why someone might have one
May 5, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: horny idiots exist, might as well take advantage of them
May 5, 2021 at 8:02 PM - PipeWarp: @Veho what the actual fuck
May 5, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Veho: Fuck the actual what?
May 5, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Veho: What did I do this time?
May 5, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Idk
May 5, 2021 at 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/12jfgvx < I did it, I am the Pokemon Snap master
May 5, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Veho: Oh snap.
May 5, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: AWW SNAP
May 5, 2021 at 10:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: You are now a professional photographer
May 5, 2021 at 10:46 PM - banjo2: gbatemp shoutbox don't be a horndog 5 seconds challenge ultra impossible difficulty
May 5, 2021 at 10:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *moaning*
May 5, 2021 at 10:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im sorry
May 5, 2021 at 11:42 PM - banjo2: good
May 5, 2021 at 11:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: uwu
May 6, 2021 at 12:58 AM - kenenthk: Papa John's just sent an email celebrate cinco de mayo and it was for a deal that already exsisted
May 6, 2021 at 1:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Lmao
May 6, 2021 at 1:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: papa john doesnt have the greatest track record with other cultures
May 6, 2021 at 1:26 AM - banjo2: I always forget that Papa John is a living person
May 6, 2021 at 2:02 AM - Sicklyboy: papa john knows the gamer word
May 6, 2021 at 3:28 AM - kenenthk: Papa fuel gsport edition
May 6, 2021 at 3:45 AM - kenenthk: Got me a little 8" cast iron skillet figure it'd be good for burgers and what not
May 6, 2021 at 4:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Niiiice
May 6, 2021 at 4:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1458791-REG/seagate_stgd2000100_game_drive_for_ps4.html/?ap=y&gclid=CjwKCAjwhMmEBhBwEiwAXwFoESxnvJTONbU5qPkaz0te-1A3kXwIhupkwlmCHIDg69ekEalMGmfPdRoCsjsQAvD_BwE&lsft=BI%3A5451&smp=y better stock up on those game drives


----------



## TaigaChat (May 7, 2021)

May 6, 2021 4:31 AM - Louse: did someone say cast iron
May 6, 2021 4:33 AM - kenenthk: No I said iron man
May 6, 2021 4:40 AM - Louse: damn
May 6, 2021 4:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Iran man
May 6, 2021 5:23 AM - Louse: he IS the wmd
May 6, 2021 5:34 AM - Louse: this sounded a lot funnier in my head
May 6, 2021 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Some things should be kept in your head
May 6, 2021 8:35 AM - Skelletonike: Welp, bought ring fit yesterday for 50€ and tried it afterwards, way better than expected.
May 6, 2021 8:38 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/JSCLDmf
May 6, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Do you already have a 6 pack from it?
May 6, 2021 9:35 AM - kenenthk: https://imgur.com/huBDIv1
May 6, 2021 9:47 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tomsguide.com/amp/news/skyworth-tv-spying
May 6, 2021 10:59 AM - Louse: litrally orwells nightmare
May 6, 2021 11:42 AM - Veho: Those damn commie bastards, if they want all our private info they can buy it from Facebook like everyone else  
May 6, 2021 12:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ki1r0zy.gifv
May 6, 2021 12:34 PM - kenenthk: Facebook buys theirs from Google
May 6, 2021 12:58 PM - Veho: They swap.
May 6, 2021 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PL2Sg8BzHaL0wE0UGzAoGLagmh-05LXgw_
May 6, 2021 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Why do all those thumbnails make me feel like I'm on a anime porn site
May 6, 2021 1:54 PM - Skelletonike: A bit creepy how as soon as I opened Immortal Fenix for the switch, it logged on to my ubisoft account right away
May 6, 2021 2:55 PM - kenenthk: I have a killer brain freeze from sonics new red bull slushie thing it's a solid 5/10
May 6, 2021 3:27 PM - Veho: Red Bull slushie? Do they just freeze a can of Red Bull and stir it a little?
May 6, 2021 3:28 PM - kenenthk: Probably
May 6, 2021 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Glad I got it tho cause I'm not a jalapeno in my breakfast burrito guy which I didn't realize had them inside it
May 6, 2021 4:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: spicy food is good
May 6, 2021 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: wouldn't be sweet enough
May 6, 2021 4:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: slush has like twice as much sugar as soda
May 6, 2021 4:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/QxClX1k.jpg
May 6, 2021 4:42 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/29X5od5VzSs?feature=share
May 6, 2021 5:21 PM - DinohScene: Frozen horse piss slushie
May 6, 2021 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Seamen slushie
May 6, 2021 5:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Mmm
May 6, 2021 6:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: salty and nutritious
May 6, 2021 6:57 PM - Veho: Protein shake.
May 6, 2021 7:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: yo me and pineapple god be releasin a full album
May 6, 2021 7:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dcKz5XF.mp4
May 6, 2021 8:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Dear god no, anything but a full album
May 6, 2021 8:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i dont think the world can handle that much cringe
May 6, 2021 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope it's not rap
May 6, 2021 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a lot of leg
May 6, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure my state just passed medical marijuana
May 6, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: Watching the house vote on it they shut down the kid so quick that was just like hey let's just make it a ticket if you get caught with 25 grams 
May 6, 2021 8:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Weed
May 6, 2021 8:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6tFRzt-QvA
May 6, 2021 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Scott https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbwx9mv9q34
May 6, 2021 9:05 PM - kenenthk: Also scott https://youtu.be/erm-iyM4d8c
May 6, 2021 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah that's psi when he was a little kid
May 6, 2021 9:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's why he's so messed up now 
May 6, 2021 9:31 PM - kenenthk: psi would just ask for more he wouldn't snitch
May 6, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: But now it's his job to be a dirty snitch 
May 6, 2021 9:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: he also scores a lot of free drugs from it
May 6, 2021 9:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why do people think i do drugs
May 6, 2021 9:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I dont do em, not yet
May 6, 2021 9:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't worry, ken isn't people
May 6, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: I AM DRUGS
May 6, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: DO MEEEEE
May 6, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: no pressure
May 6, 2021 9:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 6, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: DOOOO MEEEEEE
May 6, 2021 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: careful what you wish for
May 6, 2021 9:47 PM - mthrnite: 
May 6, 2021 9:49 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/d5BdyIGtYcg
May 6, 2021 9:52 PM - Flame: @mthrnite wtf did i just watch
May 6, 2021 9:53 PM - Flame: 
May 6, 2021 9:54 PM - mthrnite: my spirit animal
May 6, 2021 9:57 PM - Flame: what spirit animal are we smoking tonight.....
May 6, 2021 10:01 PM - mthrnite: brazilian coffee and maryjane
May 6, 2021 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can smoke coffee?
May 6, 2021 10:02 PM - mthrnite: you can get coffee into you in multiple interesting ways
May 6, 2021 10:03 PM - mthrnite: 
May 6, 2021 10:03 PM - Flame: 
May 6, 2021 10:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't need to know, thanks
May 6, 2021 10:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "DOOOO MEEEEEE" im 13
May 7, 2021 12:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Soo uhhh
May 7, 2021 12:40 AM - Chary: uh
May 7, 2021 12:45 AM - Blushock: err
May 7, 2021 12:45 AM - Blushock: what did I walk into lol
May 7, 2021 12:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I said something bout drugs then some guy asked me to fuck him
May 7, 2021 12:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: shoutbox is horny 24/7
May 7, 2021 12:54 AM - mthrnite: too old
May 7, 2021 12:59 AM - SG854: Was shrinking horse balls a necessary use of processing resources?
May 7, 2021 12:59 AM - SG854: Boob physics is computer power well used we can all agree on that
May 7, 2021 1:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: fr
May 7, 2021 1:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: this n**** spitting
May 7, 2021 1:01 AM - SG854: The boobs in Dead or Alive move like they have a mind of their own
May 7, 2021 1:01 AM - mthrnite: my fave boob phys, doa1
May 7, 2021 1:01 AM - SG854: They used their most advance AI in Dead or Alive Boobs
May 7, 2021 1:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: greatest mind of our time speaking
May 7, 2021 1:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: makes albert einstein look like a fucking preschooler
May 7, 2021 1:04 AM - SG854: Step aside quantum physics. Boobs physics is a science all in its own.
May 7, 2021 1:05 AM - mthrnite: e=mcboobs
May 7, 2021 1:07 AM - mthrnite: pi r boobs
May 7, 2021 1:08 AM - SG854: Jiggle Physics is a code thats hard to Crack. DOA has attempted but failed. It's a science too far advance.
May 7, 2021 1:09 AM - mthrnite: boobs find a way
May 7, 2021 1:09 AM - mthrnite: chaos boob theory
May 7, 2021 1:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Booba
May 7, 2021 1:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Wtf are boobs?
May 7, 2021 1:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: im a visual learner btw
May 7, 2021 1:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Crack. DOA has attempted but failed. It's a science too far advance." game devs have never felt the touch of a woman so they'll never know
May 7, 2021 3:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: So uhhh


----------



## TaigaChat (May 8, 2021)

May 7, 2021 at 7:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What no boob string bakini theory?
May 7, 2021 at 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Boobs are in isle 8
May 7, 2021 at 9:07 AM - kenenthk: New headphones are arriving today 
May 7, 2021 at 9:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08S1CN5B5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_EY72QB8Q2X4F3W9YNECA
May 7, 2021 at 9:41 AM - Veho: Worst wet wipes ever. Butthole stung for half a day afterwards. Would not recommend.
May 7, 2021 at 9:41 AM - kenenthk: How else would you cure covid shits
May 7, 2021 at 9:42 AM - kenenthk: Oh my bad cold & flu advertising only
May 7, 2021 at 9:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085CGTVJG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_FNAJMXKSQHYKMKK9FV1E
May 7, 2021 at 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Getting fish out the sea sounds cheaper
May 7, 2021 at 9:49 AM - Veho: YouTube video, "Turn An Old Android Phone Into A Gaming & Emulation Console!"
May 7, 2021 at 9:49 AM - Veho: Step one: get a mobile phone with USB-C OTG.
May 7, 2021 at 9:51 AM - Veho: IF IT HAS USB-C OTG HOW FUCKING OLD CAN IT BE?
May 7, 2021 at 9:53 AM - kenenthk: You should know by now any electronic you purchased within 6 months is dated pleb material
May 7, 2021 at 9:56 AM - Veho: Of course.
May 7, 2021 at 9:56 AM - kenenthk: Step two: Load bootloader then spend $300 more freedom coins.
May 7, 2021 at 10:27 AM - kenenthk: Mt.dew USA ain't too bad
May 7, 2021 at 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably meant to say USB OTG
May 7, 2021 at 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Oh we're sorry for not being descriptive enough for you
May 7, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: I meant to say USB-C, I just added OTG becuse a whole bunch of devices has a USB-C port these dys just for charging, with no other functionality, and I didn't know how else to say it.
May 7, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: ANYWAY, USB -C.
May 7, 2021 at 12:34 PM - Veho: As in, pretty fucking new, especially the "ability to output HDMI" thing.
May 7, 2021 at 12:35 PM - Veho: Any "old" phone that has it was a flagship in its time.
May 7, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: BTW, this is the phone he used as an example:
May 7, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: https://www.ebay.com/p/238389529
May 7, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: IT IS STILL $800 WHAT THE FUCK
May 7, 2021 at 12:38 PM - Veho: So anyway, "if you consider a $800 flagship phone old after only two years, and have already replaced it with something more expensive, you can use that pathetic antiquated piece of shit as a retro gming console for your kids"
May 7, 2021 at 12:38 PM - Veho: Yes I am aware that you can find them used for $200. That's not the point.
May 7, 2021 at 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Those are just omg so rare it's brand new eBay prices refurbished it's like $138
May 7, 2021 at 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Oh nvm
May 7, 2021 at 12:47 PM - Veho: OH NEVER MIND
May 7, 2021 at 12:49 PM - kenenthk: Still it's just the normal for eBay don't want scratches pay above msrp
May 7, 2021 at 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Condition has a price you can find a $50 hooker or a nicer $200 hooker with less risk of getting aids
May 7, 2021 at 12:52 PM - Veho: I can understand that a $50-100 smartphone can be considered old and outdated after two years, but a $800-at-launch phone should still be very fucking usable after two years. Is my point.
May 7, 2021 at 12:54 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I still use my s8 as a daily driver the only reason why I'm wanting to upgrade is because it's loosing fast charging probably could just replace the port but don't want to fuck with opening it and all that
May 7, 2021 at 12:55 PM - kenenthk: 3 hours for a full charge
May 7, 2021 at 12:55 PM - kenenthk: And yes jd the charging cable and plug is fine
May 7, 2021 at 12:57 PM - Veho: Sounds like the battery is giving out.
May 7, 2021 at 12:58 PM - Veho: Normally a Li-ion battery has 500 recharges before it starts degrading and losing capacity. Charging times start increasing, etc.
May 7, 2021 at 12:58 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1631678-REG/samsung_sa_a325m_lvd_galaxy_a32_a325m_128gb.html?ap=y&smp=y this is actually tempting for a good $250 bones
May 7, 2021 at 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Probably but cpu I'd says the battery is "good" who knows how reliable that is
May 7, 2021 at 12:59 PM - kenenthk: 90hz display ain't bad either but tired of Samsung shit tbh
May 7, 2021 at 1:00 PM - kenenthk: But 4gb of shitty ramz
May 7, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: I'm looking at the  Redmi Note 10 Pro.
May 7, 2021 at 1:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: And yes jd the charging cable and plug is fine <- how do you know?
May 7, 2021 at 1:14 PM - kenenthk: Uremum hasn't sat on it 
May 7, 2021 at 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have cables that go dodgy because they're just slightly too small to fit securely in certain devices because tolerances are shit despite working perfectly with others
May 7, 2021 at 1:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phones/smartphones/lg-k92-5g-titan-gray.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=surfaces&utm_campaign=shopping%20feed&utm_content=free%20google%20shopping%20clicks Cricket might be a pos company but $150 for an unlocked phone with 5g of and 6gb if ram is pretty good
May 7, 2021 at 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Oh probably not unlocked
May 7, 2021 at 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Original Price $359.99"
May 7, 2021 at 1:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: you guys still have locked phones? wtf
May 7, 2021 at 1:17 PM - Veho: Locked to a network for a period of 2 years I think.
May 7, 2021 at 1:17 PM - kenenthk: It's how our government takes care of us
May 7, 2021 at 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: they just make us pay for 2 years of subscription here
May 7, 2021 at 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't care what you use the phone for as long as you pay
May 7, 2021 at 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have no reason to care
May 7, 2021 at 1:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: carrier locked phones make no sense unless it's pay as you go
May 7, 2021 at 1:19 PM - Veho: We have the right to break the contract for a fee that's smaller than the leftover amount.
May 7, 2021 at 1:20 PM - kenenthk: They try to say it's free but you end up spending like $2k over those 2 years
May 7, 2021 at 1:22 PM - kenenthk: That's if you have good credit for the $0 phone tag bs
May 7, 2021 at 1:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: yeah but then it's still locked unless you pay to unlock it as well no?
May 7, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:17 AM - Veho: Locked to a network for a period of 2 years I think. < Not in the US, no
May 7, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now all you have to do is just call a carrier to unlock device
May 7, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming it's paid for
May 7, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Verizon apparently unlocks all their phones 60 days after they're activated
May 7, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't make you pay to unlock it or anything, it's supposed to be free
May 7, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They actually introduced some legislation like last year or the year before that would ban carrier locks altogether
May 7, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dunno if it'll pass, but hey it's a step forward I guess lol
May 7, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Veho: Our carriers unlock it for free once the contract is out.
May 7, 2021 at 1:27 PM - Veho: If you buy it on a contract.
May 7, 2021 at 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i was a kid only phones that came with a pay as you go plan were locked
May 7, 2021 at 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: made sense because they couldn't get money out of you with a subscription
May 7, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Veho: Prepaid phones are locked but any phone repair shop will unlock them.
May 7, 2021 at 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: now they just don't do phones with pay as you go anymore
May 7, 2021 at 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: so nothing is locked
May 7, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Veho: Really?
May 7, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Veho: I'm on a pay-as-you-go phone.
May 7, 2021 at 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: except samsung for some reason felt like being a special snowflake and make their phones automatically lock to the first carrier you use
May 7, 2021 at 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: least a full wipe reset that iirc
May 7, 2021 at 1:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they don't do that anymore
May 7, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Veho: I think most of that is just to confuse users.
May 7, 2021 at 1:31 PM - Veho: Also I have never found  good deal on phones with a provider.
May 7, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Veho: "The phone alone costs $500 but if you sign a two year contract ammounting to $1000 you can get the phone for only $400 down payment!"
May 7, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Veho: Yeah how about fuck you.
May 7, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 7, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: US carrier deals are halfway decent sometimes
May 7, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the $1000 off my Z Fold 2
May 7, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: Yeah but how much do you pay them in service fees over the years?
May 7, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Veho: What's your monthly plan?
May 7, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea, my dad pays for it lol
May 7, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But he apparently pays less than he did when he had his fancy plan from Sprint
May 7, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Veho: 
May 7, 2021 at 1:39 PM - Veho: I spend $8 per month on my phones.
May 7, 2021 at 1:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: poll
May 7, 2021 at 1:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: rap
May 7, 2021 at 1:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: polw
May 7, 2021 at 1:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: pole
May 7, 2021 at 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forum rules apply in the shitbox, stop spamming
May 7, 2021 at 1:46 PM - Veho: Can we ban him now?
May 7, 2021 at 1:48 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: yo no no no even if you ban me you cant stop me
May 7, 2021 at 1:48 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am god
May 7, 2021 at 1:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: polly pocket
May 7, 2021 at 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Veho let's make a poll on it
May 7, 2021 at 2:02 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: no i am not polly pocket i am the poll godd
May 7, 2021 at 2:02 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: p1ngpong sucks compared to me
May 7, 2021 at 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Smart saying staff sucks
May 7, 2021 at 2:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no, let him, that will get him banned quicker
May 7, 2021 at 2:04 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: tom is mean 
May 7, 2021 at 2:06 PM - kenenthk: I don't get people temp is pretty chill with rules compared to a lot of others and they go out of their ways to try to get banned
May 7, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Keep your nasty polls away from me
May 7, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Flame: fuck you WiiMiiSwitch
May 7, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Flame: anyway...
May 7, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Flame: hows the shoutbox doing?
May 7, 2021 at 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Shitty as always
May 7, 2021 at 2:52 PM - Flame: thats nice. i suppose
May 7, 2021 at 2:53 PM - Skelletonike: No  phones are locked around here anymore. Laws and shit.
May 7, 2021 at 2:54 PM - Flame: as in sim or bootloader ?
May 7, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Samsung would use the song from willy Wonka to advertise their phones lol
May 7, 2021 at 3:33 PM - Flame: why so?
May 7, 2021 at 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Pretty candy colors
May 7, 2021 at 4:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: @Flame is mean
May 7, 2021 at 4:09 PM - kenenthk: How come I can never be the mean one
May 7, 2021 at 4:29 PM - SG854: Damn I wish I had Daddy pay for my phone bill
May 7, 2021 at 4:32 PM - kenenthk: Eh it could be a fair trade you don't really know what he could be doing for them
May 7, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah I do deliveries and stuff for my dad's shop lol
May 7, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not just mooching lol
May 7, 2021 at 4:43 PM - kenenthk: Only good kids mooch off their parents
May 7, 2021 at 4:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.backmarket.com/tested-and-certified-used-oneplus-oneplus-6t-128-gb-mirror-black-unlocked/107998.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwytOEBhD5ARIsANnRjVjKrs-BdVqoYJ1l8CDQaWiAIYrCO8i_AADs7277bsHilsnl_RYKbGsaAhnDEALw_wcB#?l=1 I wonder how reliable this site is or if I'll just pay for air and a few broken shards of smartphone
May 7, 2021 at 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Lol jobs.backmarket "What do you do for a living?" "I work at the blackmarket."
May 7, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Skelletonike: not black tho
May 7, 2021 at 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Yeah that was the joke
May 7, 2021 at 4:59 PM - kenenthk: Sweet my headphones are 10 stops away 
May 7, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Skelletonike: damn, my random comment in the sony article has more than 20 likes, that's a first o.O"
May 7, 2021 at 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Everyone gets their 15 minutes of fame
May 7, 2021 at 5:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: people are a lot like computers, they get angry when you plug your dongle into them and they get a virus
May 7, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Skelletonike: lmao
May 7, 2021 at 5:26 PM - kenenthk: I don't want to know what type of dongles you've been putting in
May 7, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Skelletonike: probably didnt remove safely =O
May 7, 2021 at 5:27 PM - kenenthk: That's why we have protection when injecting
May 7, 2021 at 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Curse you sound core no charge from the factory 
May 7, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "people are a lot like computers, they get angry when you plug your dongle into them and they get a virus" sadly humans dont support data transfer yet
May 7, 2021 at 5:53 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/x5VF2Bk best EQ settings
May 7, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/jujtFxO
May 7, 2021 at 6:10 PM - banjo2: People are like computers, everyone says Linux is better.
May 7, 2021 at 6:10 PM - Veho: Better at what?
May 7, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Better at programming
May 7, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: looks better
May 7, 2021 at 6:12 PM - kenenthk: Pretty impressed with these you can feel the bass on your ears with these
May 7, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Why are you impressed, that's like the bare minum
May 7, 2021 at 6:13 PM - kenenthk: If you aren't use to good shit it's impressive and for $80 bucks
May 7, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Understandable
May 7, 2021 at 6:47 PM - TomRannd: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/747294-REG/KRK_KNS_8400_KNS_8400_Closed_Back_Around_Ear.html?msclkid=86241654c59416f90f1176c1b88cd271
May 7, 2021 at 6:47 PM - TomRannd: my headphones
May 7, 2021 at 7:02 PM - a32bitmint: trying to work my way up so i can get into the buy/sell/trade forum lol it will take a while but i'm sure i can do it eventually
May 7, 2021 at 7:16 PM - kenenthk: Lol Snoop Dogg doing a commercial for Bic lighters
May 7, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I trust smoke dog when it comes to lighters tbh
May 7, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Snoop*
May 7, 2021 at 7:28 PM - kenenthk: Smoke Dogg is also acceptable
May 7, 2021 at 7:39 PM - kenenthk: I don't trust kids with lighters
May 7, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn why
May 7, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Wait, do you not trsut kids to have lighters or do you not trust kids who have lighters
May 7, 2021 at 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Yes
May 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ah ok
May 7, 2021 at 8:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: sup bitches
May 7, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: The sky
May 7, 2021 at 9:01 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: unban wii mii switch from digitalworldz
May 7, 2021 at 9:05 PM - a32bitmint: out of curiousity, is it possible to revert back to the original gbatemp forum style?
May 7, 2021 at 9:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: yes
May 7, 2021 at 9:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: go to the bottom and it'll show you themes
May 7, 2021 at 9:07 PM - a32bitmint: tempstyle 3 nfo isn't the original site design i don't think lmao
May 7, 2021 at 9:08 PM - a32bitmint: i hope it isn't lmao
May 7, 2021 at 9:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ye it isn't
May 7, 2021 at 10:23 PM - kenenthk: OnePlus 9 looks nice 120hz display
May 7, 2021 at 10:54 PM - banjo2: smoke dog
May 7, 2021 at 11:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Smoke dog every day
May 7, 2021 at 11:48 PM - banjo2: Sounds tasty
May 8, 2021 at 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Uremum was tasty
May 8, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: No matter what i say my mom is brought up eventually
May 8, 2021 at 12:33 AM - kenenthk: Who said anything about your mom
May 8, 2021 at 12:46 AM - banjo2: Your mom did
May 8, 2021 at 12:48 AM - mthrnite: 
May 8, 2021 at 12:50 AM - kenenthk: No yours did
May 8, 2021 at 1:03 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/1502018?gclid=Cj0KCQjwytOEBhD5ARIsANnRjVj3BS39INf0RD7H7EMIl70SfEm5Sl44TlMzDps4hiaqeSxGtoBV2iUaAgaIEALw_wcB
May 8, 2021 at 1:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I dont want/need a new phone
May 8, 2021 at 1:35 AM - kenenthk: Okay then give me your current one so you will
May 8, 2021 at 1:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: You really want an iphone 5c?
May 8, 2021 at 1:54 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: wHat yOu have plastIc
May 8, 2021 at 1:55 AM - kenenthk: All phones are made from plastic dummy
May 8, 2021 at 1:57 AM - banjo2: iphone 2
May 8, 2021 at 1:57 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: IPhone5c be supa plastic tho
May 8, 2021 at 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Fuck it give me an IPhone development kit
May 8, 2021 at 1:59 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: nO
May 8, 2021 at 2:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Stfu
May 8, 2021 at 2:47 AM - kenenthk: And in the cold silence it turned out that you were the one doing the stfuing
May 8, 2021 at 2:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: L,ao
May 8, 2021 at 2:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao*
May 8, 2021 at 2:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: what dumbass thought it was ok to place , right next to m
May 8, 2021 at 2:56 AM - kenenthk: What
May 8, 2021 at 2:56 AM - Scott_pilgrim: On qwerty, at least
May 8, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just remap it how you want
May 8, 2021 at 3:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i do plan to at some point


----------



## TaigaChat (May 9, 2021)

May 8, 2021 at 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Virus idea, remaps a key randomly like after 100 strokes and only for the next press.... Enough to be annoying but possibly not enough to be detected lol
May 8, 2021 at 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-mars/amp36356445/mushrooms-on-mars-nasa-photos-life-on-mars/
May 8, 2021 at 5:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tripping on Martian Mushrooms sounds crazy lol
May 8, 2021 at 5:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Marshrooms you heard it here first!
May 8, 2021 at 7:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.foxla.com/news/4-year-old-inadvertently-buys-over-2600-worth-of-spongebob-popsicles-on-amazon?utm_campaign=trueanthem&utm_medium=trueanthem&utm_source=facebook
May 8, 2021 at 8:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Yyp3z2mktow
May 8, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Flame: astronauts be like: "im so high right now"
May 8, 2021 at 2:03 PM - Veho: MY FUCKING PHONE STOPPED WORKING WTF
May 8, 2021 at 2:04 PM - Veho: 
May 8, 2021 at 2:04 PM - mthrnite: phone deserves $15/hour
May 8, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: I don't even make that much, the phone can suck it if it wants more than a dime of electricity per week.
May 8, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: Maybe a screen protector here or there.
May 8, 2021 at 2:06 PM - mthrnite: phone is just lazy
May 8, 2021 at 2:06 PM - mthrnite: shiftless
May 8, 2021 at 2:08 PM - Veho: Ne'erdowell.
May 8, 2021 at 2:09 PM - mthrnite: it thinks you can't just walk over to the person you want to talk to
May 8, 2021 at 2:09 PM - mthrnite: thinks it owns you
May 8, 2021 at 2:10 PM - mthrnite: get a palm phone, they're too dumb to be snooty
May 8, 2021 at 2:11 PM - Veho: I have a mobile phone for my mobile telephoning needs, the lazy no-good one is just an internet machine really.
May 8, 2021 at 2:11 PM - Veho: So I can shitpost on the Temp while I'm on the toilet.
May 8, 2021 at 2:11 PM - mthrnite: how apropos
May 8, 2021 at 2:12 PM - Veho: Quite.
May 8, 2021 at 2:12 PM - Veho: I'll try to get it repaired but there's a chance it might not be viable.
May 8, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Veho: pLanNeD oBsoLesCeNce
May 8, 2021 at 2:13 PM - mthrnite: android or iphone?
May 8, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Veho: Android.
May 8, 2021 at 2:14 PM - mthrnite: ah, that explains everything
May 8, 2021 at 2:14 PM - mthrnite: apple makes superior product
May 8, 2021 at 2:14 PM - mthrnite: kings of tech, do nothing wrong always works
May 8, 2021 at 2:14 PM - mthrnite: just works, snappy!
May 8, 2021 at 2:14 PM - mthrnite: etc.
May 8, 2021 at 2:15 PM - mthrnite: i had a galaxy s2 when i was too poor for an iphone
May 8, 2021 at 2:15 PM - mthrnite: it was pretty neat
May 8, 2021 at 2:15 PM - MotherToEarth5199: can you fix a everybody votes channel error
May 8, 2021 at 2:16 PM - mthrnite: i'm retired
May 8, 2021 at 2:17 PM - MotherToEarth5199: oh, right
May 8, 2021 at 2:17 PM - Veho: I'm not the smartest.
May 8, 2021 at 2:17 PM - MotherToEarth5199: look up the error fix
May 8, 2021 at 2:17 PM - MotherToEarth5199: cause im having a problem with the votes vhannel
May 8, 2021 at 2:18 PM - mthrnite: state error:
May 8, 2021 at 2:18 PM - MotherToEarth5199: edit: i spelled channel wrongly
May 8, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: Tell you what, you fix my phone, I'll see what I can do about your channel, mkay?
May 8, 2021 at 2:19 PM - MotherToEarth5199: no no no no i mean everybody votes channel error
May 8, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/unexpected-239001-error-everyones-votes.553140/
May 8, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Veho: This thing?
May 8, 2021 at 2:21 PM - MotherToEarth5199: yes
May 8, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Veho: Dunno.
May 8, 2021 at 2:22 PM - mthrnite: oh it's a wii thing?
May 8, 2021 at 2:23 PM - mthrnite: yeah, i'm out too
May 8, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Veho: Your best bet is to start a thread in the Wii board.
May 8, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Veho: Someone might be able to help.
May 8, 2021 at 2:34 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/zfueGqaXp1g
May 8, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Veho: Capybara are totally chill with everyone and everything, except for humans.
May 8, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol rhe service is shut down for Wii....
May 8, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ? Maybe?
May 8, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Veho: Hey Psi what phone are you currently on?
May 8, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Capybara look like they might taste good... Lol
May 8, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Veho: Still the Redmi Note 9?
May 8, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Redmi Note 9 Pro
May 8, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its working like a champ for me
May 8, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Veho: The Redmi Note 10 just came out.
May 8, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Veho: And 10 Pro.
May 8, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I might grab it.... If it does all the stuff this one does lol
May 8, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Veho: I am considering it.
May 8, 2021 at 2:42 PM - Flame: @Psionic Roshambo my Samung S21 > your phone
May 8, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Veho: It also costs roughly ten times as much.
May 8, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Veho: Yup, Samsung S21, $1200.
May 8, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Flame: bro you get android support for 4 years..
May 8, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Veho: It would be pretty sad if it wasn't better than a $150 phone.
May 8, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Flame: your one and only year with Redmi Note 10
May 8, 2021 at 2:47 PM - Veho: Wut.
May 8, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Flame: samsung S21 you get 4 years of android
May 8, 2021 at 2:49 PM - Flame: how many years with Redmi Note 10
May 8, 2021 at 2:49 PM - Flame: ???
May 8, 2021 at 2:49 PM - Veho: Dunno. The Note 9 Pro received three updates since it came out, the last one this year.
May 8, 2021 at 2:50 PM - Flame: three updates of android?
May 8, 2021 at 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They only have the 10 on Amazon right now the Pro maybe later in a day or two?
May 8, 2021 at 2:50 PM - Flame: so android 11, 10 and 9?
May 8, 2021 at 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But yeah its got everything
May 8, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even the IR blaster
May 8, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Flame: IR blaster??
May 8, 2021 at 2:52 PM - mthrnite: chrome tailpipes?
May 8, 2021 at 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its awesome
May 8, 2021 at 2:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can hijack TVs with it... i use it at the hospital all the time
May 8, 2021 at 2:53 PM - Veho: Android 10 and 11.
May 8, 2021 at 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_note_10_pro-10662.php
May 8, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If I can snag one on Amazon I will get it asap
May 8, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Veho: I'm looking at the prices and it shouldn't be more than $260 on Amazon.
May 8, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Veho: Because it's $250 + tax here.
May 8, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Veho: The 8GB RAM model.
May 8, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Veho: So, who's getting crushed by the Chinese rocket?
May 8, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Veho: Do we have a pool going?
May 8, 2021 at 3:13 PM - Flame: @Veho it would be nice if it lands on kim jong un house
May 8, 2021 at 3:15 PM - Charasime: That's actually my first taiko no tatsujin and i had really great moments with it 
May 8, 2021 at 3:15 PM - Veho: They'll just pick another Kim Jong to take his place.
May 8, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Veho: The figurehead family is like a hydra, cut off a dickhead and two more take his place.
May 8, 2021 at 3:17 PM - Veho: It would be nice if it landed on Putin.
May 8, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Flame: veho the land location is out of reach from Russia
May 8, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Flame: 
May 8, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Veho: Aww.
May 8, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Veho: Where is it predicted to land?
May 8, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: Hmm, yeah, Putin is outside the band. Okay, can we hope for Erdogan then?
May 8, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Vilagamer999: aaaaaaaaaaa
May 8, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/j0RRyUo.mp4
May 8, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Charasime: Im wondering , could I put some pictures of screenshots I have in some game entries that actually have no images ? (like taiko no tatsujin chibi dragon to fushigi na orb)
May 8, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sup mfs
May 8, 2021 at 8:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVAYlMKuW0U
May 8, 2021 at 8:00 PM - Veho: This brings back memories of the GBAMP.
May 8, 2021 at 8:00 PM - Veho: MEMORIIIIES
May 8, 2021 at 8:25 PM - kenenthk: We had a new amazon discount store thing open if I ever need a gallon of green beans I know where to go
May 8, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: Amazon discount store? What the fuck?
May 8, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: Is it a brick and mortar type thing?
May 8, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Kind of they resell returned amazon items
May 8, 2021 at 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Or other retail shops
May 8, 2021 at 8:45 PM - kenenthk: So 30 to 90% off discounts
May 8, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: But you never know what you're gonna find there? No constant stock?
May 8, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: Just the deal of the day.
May 8, 2021 at 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Basically like a thrift store
May 8, 2021 at 8:51 PM - kenenthk: https://www.retailrebel.com/
May 8, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2vlO2rl.jpg
May 8, 2021 at 8:59 PM - kenenthk: I just hope those bins are hepatitis needle free
May 8, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Veho: Ha ha ha, no.
May 8, 2021 at 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Enjoy your 90% off your cook wear with a slight shot of some C
May 8, 2021 at 11:11 PM - kenenthk: Werid WalMart appears to have a shortage on cotton balls
May 8, 2021 at 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, the bunny castration business has really been down lately since covid
May 8, 2021 at 11:42 PM - kenenthk: Lol
May 8, 2021 at 11:43 PM - kenenthk: I use them to clean out my wax melts
May 8, 2021 at 11:47 PM - kenenthk: I did see switches there under a $90 price tag should've tried fighting that sell it to me for $90 you're misleading prices!
May 9, 2021 at 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: where the fuck did saturday go?
May 9, 2021 at 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: how did i spend 12 hours in vrchat
May 9, 2021 at 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: i thought it was more like 4 hrs
May 9, 2021 at 12:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: wtf
May 9, 2021 at 12:17 AM - kenenthk: Vrchat has a section for porn now?
May 9, 2021 at 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh no it was way better than that
May 9, 2021 at 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: i met a fellow poke furry guess i just lost track of time
May 9, 2021 at 1:14 AM - kenenthk: Gay
May 9, 2021 at 1:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?q=gold+covered+smoked+babies+thailand&sxsrf=ALeKk03rFwmgsW-O4S2D7FoWKJhDDKGPhA%3A1620521228160&ei=DDGXYM-QCaC_3LUPqK-YgAU&oq=gold+covered+smoked+babies+thailand&gs_lcp=ChNtb2JpbGUtZ3dzLXdpei1zZXJwEAM6BAgAEEc6BwgjELACECc6BAgeEApQ6GFYo7kBYKHCAWgCcAF4A4ABtQeIAYhUkgEINC0yMS4xLjGYAQCgAQHIAQjAAQE&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-serp
May 9, 2021 at 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The movie lied to me.... Lol
May 9, 2021 at 1:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tTP1TcwyzWvLDRg9BJKz89JSc1TSM7IzElRyM0vy0wFAJezCj0&q=golden+child+movie&oq=golden+child+&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46i131i433j0i433j0i131i433j69i60.5782j0j1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
May 9, 2021 at 1:59 AM - kenenthk: 200k for a corpse seems like a steal
May 9, 2021 at 2:10 AM - kenenthk: https://www.gamestop.com/video-games/xbox-series-x/consoles/products/xbox-series-s-digital-edition/B224746K.html
May 9, 2021 at 2:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tits.
May 9, 2021 at 2:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: that is all
May 9, 2021 at 2:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that's in Thai money in American it's like 7K
May 9, 2021 at 2:37 AM - kenenthk: Jd how much do you value your body
May 9, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gold weight
May 9, 2021 at 2:48 AM - kenenthk: Fuck donating my organs when I do pay my dead corpse for them
May 9, 2021 at 2:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 9, 2021 at 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/u52Y6A6hAnU


----------



## TaigaChat (May 10, 2021)

May 9, 2021 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YJK0uaqkZyI
May 9, 2021 5:35 AM - mthrnite: I got talked into watching that. Enjoying it so far, only 4 or 5 eps in.
May 9, 2021 5:36 AM - T-hug: I just finished The Innocent on netflix
May 9, 2021 5:36 AM - T-hug: Was pretty brutal
May 9, 2021 5:37 AM - mthrnite: Watch Cell Block 99 if you h'aint yet. That's nice and brutal.
May 9, 2021 5:38 AM - mthrnite: Same director as Bone Tomahawk
May 9, 2021 5:41 AM - mthrnite: Innocent looks worthy, may check that after i catch up with Ozark.
May 9, 2021 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_zfI62DFm1M
May 9, 2021 6:07 AM - Sicklyboy: Taxes are dumb
May 9, 2021 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How I met your mother https://imgur.com/gallery/G6zCC3U
May 9, 2021 10:12 AM - Veho: She was lasering her tits off.
May 9, 2021 10:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072W32DCR?ref_=posts
May 9, 2021 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Panorama Swageless Lag Screw
May 9, 2021 10:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex move or amazon product...
May 9, 2021 11:06 AM - Veho: So there's a chain of, um, _novelty_ waffle shops in Madrid called "Dick waffle". Guess what shape their waffles are  
May 9, 2021 11:07 AM - Veho: I'm not gonna post any photos.
May 9, 2021 11:07 AM - Veho: (inb4 blue waffle)
May 9, 2021 11:17 AM - kenenthk: Werid I actually passed out at like 10 pm and woke up at 6 I'm so old now
May 9, 2021 11:23 AM - Veho: Wow, sleeping at a sensible time, so old.
May 9, 2021 11:24 AM - kenenthk: Ikr I'm not ready for this life style 
May 9, 2021 11:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck it going back to bed.
May 9, 2021 12:51 PM - TetrisKid48: lol
May 9, 2021 1:05 PM - Veho: My phone decided to start working again, out of the blue, like nothing ever happened.
May 9, 2021 1:05 PM - Veho: Oh well.
May 9, 2021 1:06 PM - Veho: I don't have to buy a new phone.
May 9, 2021 1:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YqIy51T.jpg
May 9, 2021 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Your phone has the blues.
May 9, 2021 1:19 PM - Veho: My phone is being a little shit.
May 9, 2021 1:20 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nostalgia-Mymini-Egg-Cooker-Teal/666985734?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=4475&&adid=22222222228356826093&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=471254755875&wl4=aud-1025747331336la-974432612148&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=local&wl12=666985734&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAjwkN6EBhBNEiwADVfya71IY99yfmwVHDw4TaaZopBKBq1LYa2B125_IdAdldgsrK8ePmZD-hoCC8wQAvD_BwE&gcls
May 9, 2021 1:20 PM - kenenthk: I bought this thing cause I'm too lazy to wait for water to boil in a pot
May 9, 2021 1:23 PM - kenenthk: At least phones are getting cheaper seeing good candidates for under $300 all I want is 6gb of ram 128gb of storage and at least a 90hz refresh rate display preferably AMOLED
May 9, 2021 1:25 PM - kenenthk: But don't know about the whole 5g thing yet I'll probably see normal 4g speeds considering the best performance I get in my area is like 20 Mbps on lte
May 9, 2021 1:34 PM - Veho: If you're not averse to cheap Chinese crap, Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro  
May 9, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: $250(ish), AMOLED, 120HZ
May 9, 2021 1:35 PM - Veho: Comes in 6 and 8 GB models.
May 9, 2021 1:36 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I'm trying to get my car paid off before I upgrade anything only owe like 1k I'll just have to live with 3 hour charges
May 9, 2021 1:36 PM - Veho: 128GB storage, microSD card reader.
May 9, 2021 1:36 PM - Veho: Wait, it holds a charge for 3 hours, or it charges for 3 hours?
May 9, 2021 1:36 PM - Veho: Either way just buy a $10 power bank and you're set.
May 9, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: I'm looking at ZTE axon pro 11 launch the 10 had like 8gb of ram and 256 storage under 250
May 9, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: It takes 3 hours to charge even with a new wall plug and usb cord
May 9, 2021 1:39 PM - kenenthk: My only gripe with china phones are cases I prefer OtterBox and don't know how well produced they have them for other chinaman shit phones
May 9, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: Yeah cases are a problem with obscure phones.
May 9, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: All case makers make cases for the iPhone and maybe one or two Samsung models, anything else and you're on your own.
May 9, 2021 1:45 PM - kenenthk: You're lucky to get a shitty gel mold of a case with china phones which is why I'm basically stuck with Samsung shit if you want cheap
May 9, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: I'm fine with a basic silicone case.
May 9, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: And a tempered glass screen protector, those are useful.
May 9, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: Also not really available for obscure mobile phones, but all screens are the same these days.
May 9, 2021 1:56 PM - kenenthk: As long as I can see the vagina pulsing on my smartphone
May 9, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: It's pretty hard not to.
May 9, 2021 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Vodka soda in cans appares to be a thing now
May 9, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: Yup.
May 9, 2021 2:01 PM - Veho: All sorts of mixed drinks in cans.
May 9, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: Gin tonic, whiskey and coke...
May 9, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Bring back four loko with caffeine
May 9, 2021 2:04 PM - kenenthk: It only killed a few teenagers I don't see the harm 
May 9, 2021 2:14 PM - Veho: Just drop a few caffeine pills into Four Loko and boom.
May 9, 2021 2:15 PM - kenenthk: Tide pods caffeine+
May 9, 2021 2:33 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/eLgLt-KWAn8?feature=share
May 9, 2021 2:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pJ06Tr1.jpg
May 9, 2021 2:50 PM - Veho: PSA: Don't drink lava lamp juice.
May 9, 2021 3:18 PM - kenenthk: Why
May 9, 2021 3:20 PM - Veho: Just don't.
May 9, 2021 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't listen to him ken, Veho's just trying to horde all the delicious lava juice for himself!
May 9, 2021 3:25 PM - Veho: I AM LAVA MAN
May 9, 2021 3:25 PM - kenenthk: So your jizz powers lamps?
May 9, 2021 3:26 PM - Veho: My jizz blobs up and down in amusing shapes.
May 9, 2021 3:27 PM - kenenthk: You should probably contact a doctor asap could be covid related
May 9, 2021 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Our next pandemic will feature discolored jizz medical concerns
May 9, 2021 3:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f8ogpL5.jpg
May 9, 2021 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Ronald mcdonald's whore Posting on onlyfans again
May 9, 2021 3:39 PM - OldBoi: omg, LoL
May 9, 2021 3:41 PM - Veho: Technicolor jizz.
May 9, 2021 3:41 PM - OldBoi: you guys are definitely Nutz!
May 9, 2021 3:41 PM - Veho: We nut a lot, yes.
May 9, 2021 3:41 PM - OldBoi: lol
May 9, 2021 3:43 PM - OldBoi: [throws my Technicolor jizz on you guys]
May 9, 2021 3:43 PM - kenenthk: AllJizzLivesMatter
May 9, 2021 3:43 PM - OldBoi: rofl rofl rofl
May 9, 2021 3:45 PM - Veho: Spermicide, go!
May 9, 2021 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Spermvid 69
May 9, 2021 4:22 PM - OldBoi: [walks up n drinks up the sperm] you wasters! Pfffft
May 9, 2021 4:27 PM - Veho: Yeah, don't waste the protein.
May 9, 2021 4:27 PM - Veho: Gotta keep those gains bro.
May 9, 2021 4:35 PM - kenenthk: Drinking sperm is an early sign of canabalism
May 9, 2021 5:00 PM - Veho: Youtube Vanced is great.
May 9, 2021 6:21 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/HB1W37r/Screenshot-20210509-131923.jpg
May 9, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: Damn you memebox beat me to it
May 9, 2021 6:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao get rekt
May 9, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: Git gud scrub.
May 9, 2021 6:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: gg no re
May 9, 2021 6:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: u wot m8?
May 9, 2021 6:37 PM - kenenthk: Isuk @ lfe
May 9, 2021 7:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 1v1 me fgt
May 9, 2021 7:17 PM - kenenthk: No thanks
May 9, 2021 11:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't we just get a log
May 10, 2021 12:57 AM - VashTS: damn psi you still around, good to see some things never change 
May 10, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: I dropped a log
May 10, 2021 3:49 AM - SG854: Meow
May 10, 2021 3:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Psi? That's the stuff psychics use
May 10, 2021 3:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You know, if they are real.
May 10, 2021 3:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 10, 2021 3:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes, that is what Psionic means


----------



## TaigaChat (May 11, 2021)

May 10, 2021 at 5:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: no such thing as too many psychedelics
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 AM - kenenthk: I just had green doodoo which has me thinking Popeye must shit green 24/7
May 10, 2021 at 5:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: he just shits straight up horse dung
May 10, 2021 at 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Have you ever had spinach it's like a straight up dye for shit
May 10, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asparagus gives urine a cool smell
May 10, 2021 at 5:35 AM - kenenthk: Sure psi it turns it to lemon piss
May 10, 2021 at 5:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: iirc spinach is used as a dye but surprisingly not a green dye
May 10, 2021 at 5:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: it changes color
May 10, 2021 at 5:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's like bluish or something
May 10, 2021 at 6:00 AM - kenenthk: Jd is a dookie expert of color changes
May 10, 2021 at 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Huh guess there was a shooting at times square
May 10, 2021 at 6:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds about right
May 10, 2021 at 6:54 AM - Lightyose: Poyo.
May 10, 2021 at 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Loco
May 10, 2021 at 7:32 AM - kenenthk: Drako
May 10, 2021 at 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBFLeQlG2og
May 10, 2021 at 8:20 AM - kenenthk: Well fuck something leaked at the bottom of my fridge and got hard over time
May 10, 2021 at 8:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 10, 2021 at 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: use warm water and a wash cloth let it soak it should wipe right off
May 10, 2021 at 8:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: if its a fatty or oily substance some soap might help loosen it up a bit
May 10, 2021 at 9:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: clean the inside of your fridge more often
May 10, 2021 at 9:19 AM - kenenthk: Clean the inside of my asshole more often
May 10, 2021 at 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: bran muffins
May 10, 2021 at 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Rasian brain
May 10, 2021 at 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Two poops in every can
May 10, 2021 at 11:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now with 37% more fiber....
May 10, 2021 at 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Tablets are werid with resolutions
May 10, 2021 at 12:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KWWGRLB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_JEEZADNPAEASPDTZTW2F
May 10, 2021 at 12:50 PM - Veho: MUSHROOM MUSHROOM
May 10, 2021 at 12:51 PM - Veho: I tried one of those grow kits once, it's fun.
May 10, 2021 at 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I bet the mushrooms are funner it could be a trip
May 10, 2021 at 12:52 PM - Veho: They are plain oyster mushrooms. For magic mushrooms you need some other kit.
May 10, 2021 at 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Just needs the extra fungus kit addition
May 10, 2021 at 12:57 PM - kenenthk: Is that covered by prime shipping
May 10, 2021 at 1:37 PM - Veho: It's covered by spores.
May 10, 2021 at 1:44 PM - Sicklyboy: I've gotten multiple ads on FB for pages selling magic mushroom grow kits lol.
May 10, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Spore would be a better game if it was about alien trippy mushrooms infecting people
May 10, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Flame: ads are based on past history @Sicklyboy
May 10, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Flame: you naughty boy Sicklyboy
May 10, 2021 at 1:56 PM - kenenthk: It's Sickly none of us are surprised
May 10, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: I never get ads for psychedelics  
May 10, 2021 at 2:06 PM - Veho: Sickly's search history must be freaky.
May 10, 2021 at 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Let me send you a few links
May 10, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Veho: Send me a few kinks.
May 10, 2021 at 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Talk to Psi for that stuff
May 10, 2021 at 2:33 PM - Chary: DO NOT ACCEPT
May 10, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Chary: BUT WHERE IS  Mio Nishizono's Locked-Room Murder Case?
May 10, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Chary: COSTELLOOOOOOOO
May 10, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Veho: I just misread "Miffy Playhouse", a toy set, as "MILFY playhouse".
May 10, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Veho: No need to talk to Psi, I got that covered.
May 10, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Chary: WHO EVEN LIKES THIS MORE THAN WORLD HUH
May 10, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Chary: oh look it's og kaizo mario
May 10, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Chary: what upppppppppppppppppppppppp
May 10, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Chary: mario world . exe download now
May 10, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Chary: q3 2020...smh devs smh
May 10, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Chary: real definitive...said no one ever
May 10, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Chary: DOLPHIN FOR LYFE BBY
May 10, 2021 at 2:41 PM - kenenthk: Type Milfy playhouse into Google and get questioned over your Adsense
May 10, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Chary: WHO GAVE THIS A 1 I WILL FITE YOUR FACE
May 10, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Chary: vroom vroom
May 10, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Chary: We are living our lives Abound with so much information Come on, let go of the remote Don't you know you're letting all the junk flood in I try to stop the flow, double-clicking on the go But it's no use, hey I'm being consumed Loading... Loading... Loading... Quickly reaching maximum capacity Warning... Warning... Warning... Gonna short-circuit my identity (ahh) Get up on your feet, tear down the
May 10, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Chary: shipped
May 10, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RyZ37kg.mp4
May 10, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: Smack dat azz.
May 10, 2021 at 4:02 PM - kenenthk: My ex handled it the same way
May 10, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Veho: Turned into a 200 year old hag and killed you?
May 10, 2021 at 4:04 PM - kenenthk: Basically but told me to go kill myself
May 10, 2021 at 4:09 PM - kenenthk: I got a good construction joke, I'm still working on it
May 10, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Veho: kek
May 10, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *ba-dumm-tss*
May 10, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Louse: c   r   i   n   g   e
May 10, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Veho: Are you experiencing discomfort or anxiety?
May 10, 2021 at 5:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: every day
May 10, 2021 at 5:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: what are you, a therapist?
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - kenenthk: I self isolate and avoid people
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Veho: I am a the rapist.
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: :lenny:
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im the rapist
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: I'm kinda tired so ignore that
May 10, 2021 at 5:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: typo
May 10, 2021 at 5:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MJwmvE4
May 10, 2021 at 5:30 PM - TomRannd: i like how there are zero buttons or zippers
May 10, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Veho: Animals ate them.
May 10, 2021 at 5:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: I like the "hooked to a killer shark" part, sounds hot
May 10, 2021 at 5:32 PM - kenenthk: Animal cruelty is the first sign of a murderer
May 10, 2021 at 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: I think that's human cruelty
May 10, 2021 at 5:33 PM - kenenthk: You never seen an animal kill a human?
May 10, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Bears
May 10, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Those do kill humans
May 10, 2021 at 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Nah Scott next time you see one give it a big hug
May 10, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I think
May 10, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Idk i aint a bear expert
May 10, 2021 at 5:37 PM - kenenthk: You should try it
May 10, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nah you should
May 10, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: for science
May 10, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Veho: You should put out ads. "Bear wanted for hugs."
May 10, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Veho: "Clothes optional."
May 10, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rD574cB.jpg
May 10, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Are you implying youre gonna fuck a bear?
May 10, 2021 at 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sure why not
May 10, 2021 at 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Already fucked uremum ;O
May 10, 2021 at 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Eh
May 10, 2021 at 6:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: Someone has to
May 10, 2021 at 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i.imgur.com/Fez8D.gif
May 10, 2021 at 6:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Thanks psi
May 10, 2021 at 7:35 PM - kenenthk: Why's that look like harry potter joined the boyscouts
May 10, 2021 at 7:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: because it is
May 10, 2021 at 7:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Why not i guess
May 10, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Veho: Daniel Radcliffe has been having tons of fun since the HP movies. He keeps acting in completely insane low budget films for the lulz.
May 10, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Veho: He doesn't have to work a day for the rest of his life and then there's Swiss Army Man where he plays a fart powered corpse.
May 10, 2021 at 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Especially that one where he was a neo Nazi and blurred out the n word
May 10, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Daniel radclife said n****?
May 10, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Or hard r?
May 10, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Veho: Hard R.
May 10, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Veho: His character was pretending to be a neo-nazi to infiltrate some terrorist plot or other.
May 10, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: so he's pretending to pretend
May 10, 2021 at 8:35 PM - kenenthk: It's ok to say it as long as you're acting like someone else saying it
May 10, 2021 at 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Or work for Hollywood
May 10, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Veho: Before we go down that particular road of hysteria, let me introduce you to the concept of "acting".
May 10, 2021 at 8:37 PM - kenenthk: Don't give a fuck and get paid?
May 10, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Veho: The views of the character do not reflect the views of the actor?
May 10, 2021 at 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Nah don't give a fuck and get paid
May 10, 2021 at 8:41 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure he seriously thinks his wand can levitate horse shit
May 10, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Veho: I'm sure he does.
May 10, 2021 at 8:47 PM - kenenthk: Engorgio penisho
May 10, 2021 at 8:58 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Kg1tR-zr0Ow
May 10, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZS3wG_4SHJk
May 10, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's been years and we still dont know who's gonna rock the place
May 10, 2021 at 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: my wand can levitate urmom
May 10, 2021 at 11:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn that must be a powerful wand
May 11, 2021 at 12:16 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: AY YO BIG WII NER BACK IN THE HOUSE YOITY YOS
May 11, 2021 at 12:20 AM - Memoir: Thanks, you ruined the curve.
May 11, 2021 at 12:24 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: yw
May 11, 2021 at 1:04 AM - Chary: Ew
May 11, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Scott_pilgrim: E
May 11, 2021 at 2:06 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: 
May 11, 2021 at 2:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Why you sad all i said was E
May 11, 2021 at 3:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Me: E
May 11, 2021 at 3:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: wiimiiswitch: *breaks into tears*
May 11, 2021 at 4:31 AM - Lilith Valentine: E
May 11, 2021 at 4:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: A
May 11, 2021 at 4:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: sports
May 11, 2021 at 4:47 AM - Scott_pilgrim: It's in the game


----------



## TaigaChat (May 12, 2021)

May 11, 2021 at 5:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn i killed chat
May 11, 2021 at 6:28 AM - kenenthk: I don't know why my bones have been hurting lately when I wake up
May 11, 2021 at 7:00 AM - kenenthk: I think it's from jds mum laying on me
May 11, 2021 at 8:02 AM - kenenthk: https://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/31422454/te-sean-culkin-wanted-salary-converted-bitcoin-released-kansas-city-chiefs?platform=amp
May 11, 2021 at 10:15 AM - Chary: Less football more baseball
May 11, 2021 at 10:31 AM - kenenthk: DodgeCoinBall whoever bids lowest gets a strike
May 11, 2021 at 11:45 AM - Veho: Less ball more ball.
May 11, 2021 at 12:00 PM - kenenthk: Meatballs
May 11, 2021 at 12:02 PM - Veho: Metaballs.
May 11, 2021 at 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Megaballs
May 11, 2021 at 12:13 PM - kenenthk: https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/olathe-north-baseball-coach-fired-for-racial-slur
May 11, 2021 at 12:16 PM - kenenthk: I keep seeing a white block above the temp logo now
May 11, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qzVkicX.jpg
May 11, 2021 at 2:11 PM - OldBoi: LoL, good one Veho
May 11, 2021 at 2:49 PM - kenenthk: What do you mean Veho is a bad one ask him and he'll agree
May 11, 2021 at 3:48 PM - kenenthk: I didn't even know yahoo had its own mobile service 
May 11, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're just piggybacking off Verizon
May 11, 2021 at 4:04 PM - kenenthk: I use visible that does also and it's actually pretty decent downspeeds considering I'm in a rural area
May 11, 2021 at 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Oh Yahoo mobile is visible also lol
May 11, 2021 at 4:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: time to go do some furry shit in vrchat
May 11, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Is it weird i know verizon as the people who used to own tumblr
May 11, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Bonus fact: when tumblr was sold by verzion, they apparently sold it for less than the homestuck kickstarter
May 11, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: meaning homestuck is worth more than tumblr, at least money wise
May 11, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Veho: Wait, did porn get banned on tumblr before or after the Verizon ownership?
May 11, 2021 at 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: money put into a kickstarter doesn't equal value of the company
May 11, 2021 at 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: most of that goes back out, it's spent on production, food, rent, you know, people stuff need, and doesn't add value tot he company
May 11, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Veho: Pooooorn.
May 11, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Wait, did porn get banned on tumblr before or after the Verizon ownership?" It happened during
May 11, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: which gave most tumblr users a hatred of verzion
May 11, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: funnily enough i joined like a month before they banned nsfw
May 11, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: So i joined and like the first things i saw were people yelling about the fact that nsfw was going away in like a month
May 11, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQJVn_VO_l8
May 11, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: nsfw is still there but its more difficult to access lol
May 11, 2021 at 5:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: oh tumbler I was thinking about imgur
May 11, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: It's much more difficult to get to, they blocked subreddit-specific galleries so if you want to see nsfw stuff you have to go via that specific subreddit.
May 11, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Veho: imgur is lame.
May 11, 2021 at 5:15 PM - kenenthk: It's the only place I can be called a moron over a obvious joke tho
May 11, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Veho: Are you a moron tho?
May 11, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: Usually
May 11, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Veho: What joke was it anyway?
May 11, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "It's the only place I can be called a moron over a obvious joke tho" what baout twitter
May 11, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: about*
May 11, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Twitter mfs are braindead
May 11, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "offensive humor was never funny" dumbest shit i've ever seen
May 11, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Veho: Offensive humor was funny when I was 12.
May 11, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Fair, i guess there's a difference between "dark" and "black people are bad LMAOOO"
May 11, 2021 at 5:23 PM - kenenthk: My humor is making other people mad
May 11, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Make me mad
May 11, 2021 at 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Don't have to you're already mad
May 11, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ...but im not
May 11, 2021 at 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Mentally
May 11, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oCS48fn.mp4
May 11, 2021 at 5:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: she must have teeth in there or something... i would not trust
May 11, 2021 at 5:30 PM - Veho: Girls' no-no places are scary.
May 11, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Pussy
May 11, 2021 at 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: cat
May 11, 2021 at 5:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Also why is pussy synomous with "weak" or "coward"
May 11, 2021 at 5:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: cats are weak cowards
May 11, 2021 at 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: have you ever been around one?
May 11, 2021 at 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the same thing as being called a chicken
May 11, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Idk man, have you seen chicken
May 11, 2021 at 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: i've seen robot chicken
May 11, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Good show
May 11, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Veho: Not really.
May 11, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: some of the skits were kind of funny
May 11, 2021 at 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Geeze jd it's almost like that's why people call someone a pussycat
May 11, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Also why do vagina and cat share the same nickname
May 11, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Veho: Because they're both hairy and have teeth.
May 11, 2021 at 5:49 PM - kenenthk: And fishy
May 11, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Teeth? Bruh what women are you dating
May 11, 2021 at 5:57 PM - kenenthk: Well I just switched from progressive to state farm higher coverage on my car and renters insurance for the same price progressive was giving me no coverage for the same price
May 11, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ur mum was great value
May 11, 2021 at 6:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Fun fact:
May 11, 2021 at 6:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: your bones are always wet
May 11, 2021 at 6:18 PM - kenenthk: No shit
May 11, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Veho: Don't worry. It is a temporary condition.
May 11, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Technically, yeah
May 11, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: So is the pain of living
May 11, 2021 at 6:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/5/10/22429313/walmart-onn-android-tv-streaming-cheap
May 11, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Block747: hi
May 11, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Block747: ❤
May 11, 2021 at 8:21 PM - mthrnite: ❤<(º-º<)
May 11, 2021 at 8:22 PM - kenenthk: </3
May 11, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Veho: (╯°□°)╯︵ ❥
May 11, 2021 at 8:23 PM - mthrnite: (>º-º)>     =❤
May 11, 2021 at 8:23 PM - mthrnite: yay veho
May 11, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Veho: 
May 11, 2021 at 8:26 PM - mthrnite: anyone else having a gas crisis or is that just us yokels?
May 11, 2021 at 8:27 PM - mthrnite: haven't seen lines like this since the 70's.
May 11, 2021 at 8:27 PM - mthrnite: glad I drive an electric
May 11, 2021 at 8:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Whole lotta grey
May 11, 2021 at 8:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oldheads
May 11, 2021 at 8:31 PM - kenenthk: I always has gas issues
May 11, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn
May 11, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i dont got gas issues
May 11, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but if i did
May 11, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: idk
May 11, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: He mewed a bit on the way home he sounded so sad lol
May 11, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn lol
May 11, 2021 at 10:46 PM - SG854: Ameeican Football is superior to baseball. Sorry but ya.
May 11, 2021 at 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My GFs cat got fixed and I was texting her lol
May 11, 2021 at 10:58 PM - mthrnite: i wonder if the cats balls go to heaven first
May 11, 2021 at 10:58 PM - mthrnite: or do they sit around in limbo waiting for the rest of the cat
May 11, 2021 at 10:59 PM - mthrnite: i'll have to die, get reincarnated as a cat, get fixed, and die again to figure this one out
May 11, 2021 at 11:00 PM - mthrnite: wondering is very dangerous
May 11, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Ameeican Football is superior to baseball. Sorry but ya." all sports suck
May 11, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: except basketball, that one's ok
May 11, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Flame: fuck your sports
May 11, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Flame: Football > *
May 11, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Flame: by football i mean football not egghand
May 12, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Football fucking sucks
May 12, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: both versions
May 12, 2021 at 5:07 AM - banjo2: This Is Awesome.
May 12, 2021 at 5:29 AM - Lightyose: Poyo.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 13, 2021)

May 12, 2021 at 6:34 AM - kenenthk: Is a male cat still a pussycat
May 12, 2021 at 7:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: No
May 12, 2021 at 7:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: They are a bussycat
May 12, 2021 at 7:35 AM - kenenthk: Bussyboi
May 12, 2021 at 7:35 AM - Lilith Valentine: Mood
May 12, 2021 at 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Bad
May 12, 2021 at 7:39 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am literally a demon made to be lewd though ._.
May 12, 2021 at 7:39 AM - kenenthk: I was made from alcohol
May 12, 2021 at 7:39 AM - Lilith Valentine: Same though
May 12, 2021 at 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Yay alcohol children
May 12, 2021 at 7:47 AM - Lilith Valentine: Oh, no, I was a demon spawned from alcohol
May 12, 2021 at 7:50 AM - kenenthk: High quality  alcohol or the cheap stuff?
May 12, 2021 at 8:19 AM - kenenthk: My cat was running around and randomly hit her head on my leg
May 12, 2021 at 12:18 PM - ihaveawindows: EID MUBARAK!
May 12, 2021 at 12:18 PM - ihaveawindows: Today is Eid al-Fithr!
May 12, 2021 at 12:23 PM - Veho: You're done with Ramadan.
May 12, 2021 at 12:35 PM - ihaveawindows: Yes, sadly...
May 12, 2021 at 12:36 PM - ihaveawindows: but atleast i can eat the very delicious opor my ma made
May 12, 2021 at 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Today is always something
May 12, 2021 at 1:01 PM - Veho: That's okay.
May 12, 2021 at 1:03 PM - kenenthk: It is whopper Wednesday
May 12, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Veho: That is also okay.
May 12, 2021 at 1:06 PM - kenenthk: As well as humpday Wednesday
May 12, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tf2mHni.mp4
May 12, 2021 at 1:10 PM - botika554: b
May 12, 2021 at 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Can't tell if that's a doughnut or a Fleshlight at the bottom
May 12, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Veho: It's an apple you fat fuck.
May 12, 2021 at 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Apes have holes in them and look pink?
May 12, 2021 at 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Apples
May 12, 2021 at 1:21 PM - Veho: https://www.themilefarmshop.co.uk/images/shop/more/951x951_430_6bf9229788bcd61537c82667de9084c2_1595000371PinkLadyApple.jpg
May 12, 2021 at 1:22 PM - kenenthk: Still no hole
May 12, 2021 at 1:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7Ou6ozVsJIc
May 12, 2021 at 1:23 PM - Veho: Ya gadda clean out the disgusting ear grime somehow.
May 12, 2021 at 1:24 PM - Veho: And if you're willing to shell out $1000 or however much for Airpods, you'll be willing to pay for the "washing machine".
May 12, 2021 at 1:24 PM - kenenthk: Laundry mat $1 cycle
May 12, 2021 at 1:25 PM - kenenthk: Still if it works and not made by some kid in a basement could be worth the $40
May 12, 2021 at 1:42 PM - Veho: Meh.
May 12, 2021 at 2:27 PM - kenenthk: Swear every time I go outside theirs birdshit on my car
May 12, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Veho: Huh. It's almost as if there were birds outside.
May 12, 2021 at 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Nah that's just free dinner
May 12, 2021 at 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Hell who remembers outside
May 12, 2021 at 3:03 PM - Veho: Been there today.
May 12, 2021 at 3:03 PM - Veho: Pleasant place, outside.
May 12, 2021 at 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Eh depends on the neighborhood
May 12, 2021 at 3:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wngadn6.jpg
May 12, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Veho: How's your gas situation?
May 12, 2021 at 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Pepto bismol is a good reducer
May 12, 2021 at 4:12 PM - kenenthk: $1,069.00 price tag for the one plus pro I'll pass lol
May 12, 2021 at 4:22 PM - Veho: I thought the One plus was supposed to be a cheap phone.
May 12, 2021 at 4:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.oneplus.com/oneplus-9-pro
May 12, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The first one was cheap, and then they just kept increasing the price with each release lol
May 12, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Veho: Their motto is still "never settle" even though they are making crappier phones at higher prices.
May 12, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they were bumping prices up like $50 or something with each new phone
May 12, 2021 at 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Sad really the 9 pro looks pretty sexy but still can do what others can at half the price these days
May 12, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Veho: They were bumping prices but not performance.
May 12, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Veho: Shame.
May 12, 2021 at 4:45 PM - kenenthk: Yeah 1k is pretty much foldable territory if I was going to spend that much
May 12, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What the heck is Zombies Ate my neighbors?
May 12, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is that a cartoon the video game is based on? 
May 12, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Veho: It's a video game.
May 12, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Veho: And then a remake of that video game.
May 12, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Don't forget about the HD releases
May 12, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Resident Evil 4 needs a remake
May 12, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Veho: Why?
May 12, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's not on every console made yet
May 12, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Veho: OK
May 12, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 12, 2021 at 5:47 PM - kenenthk: Yeah the 360 could use a reboot
May 12, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 200 years from now "But teacher, why did they remake Resident Evil so many times?" Teacher "We believe that in the past Resident Evil 4 was some sort of training simulator for fighting zombies...."
May 12, 2021 at 5:48 PM - kenenthk: I want my Samsung fridge to play resident evil
May 12, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 12, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Resident Evil 4 RTX edition!!!!
May 12, 2021 at 5:52 PM - kenenthk: 3D fridge porn
May 12, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Veho: No matter how many ports it gets, it will never surpass FF7.
May 12, 2021 at 6:03 PM - Veho: In terms of official ports. Nothing can surpass Doom in the sheer number of ports.
May 12, 2021 at 6:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Hello
May 12, 2021 at 6:07 PM - Veho: Are you a Doom port?
May 12, 2021 at 6:08 PM - kenenthk: He's just a port that's been destined to be doomed
May 12, 2021 at 6:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Are you a Doom port?" not yet
May 12, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Soon tm
May 12, 2021 at 6:18 PM - Lightyose: Cats are cute.
May 12, 2021 at 6:18 PM - Lightyose: And so is Poyo.
May 12, 2021 at 6:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Or are they
May 12, 2021 at 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Well wifis down fu att
May 12, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Atnt sucks
May 12, 2021 at 6:49 PM - thrillingblaze3145: guys you want to talk about game builder garage
May 12, 2021 at 6:49 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i like sonic the hedgehog
May 12, 2021 at 6:50 PM - thrillingblaze3145: so cool and mario jax and daxter
May 12, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2N9odGs.mp4
May 12, 2021 at 7:05 PM - thrillingblaze3145: what is that man doing hes like going down on tables
May 12, 2021 at 7:25 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i like sonic the hedgehog
May 12, 2021 at 7:26 PM - kenenthk: He's impressing the females for baby making
May 12, 2021 at 7:27 PM - thrillingblaze3145: who?
May 12, 2021 at 7:27 PM - thrillingblaze3145: who is?
May 12, 2021 at 7:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: anyone?
May 12, 2021 at 7:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: want to talk about game builder garage
May 12, 2021 at 7:28 PM - kenenthk: No
May 12, 2021 at 7:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: why
May 12, 2021 at 7:30 PM - thrillingblaze3145: why not
May 12, 2021 at 7:30 PM - thrillingblaze3145: how about sonic
May 12, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/knfj5sj.jpg
May 12, 2021 at 7:30 PM - thrillingblaze3145: okay but why
May 12, 2021 at 7:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: sonic is cool
May 12, 2021 at 7:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: anyone? likes sonic
May 12, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Veho: Not really, no.
May 12, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Veho: I never liked the original games, so I never tried the more recent ones.
May 12, 2021 at 7:32 PM - thrillingblaze3145: jak and daxter?
May 12, 2021 at 7:33 PM - thrillingblaze3145: type in game builder garage is coming june 11th 2021 so?. i a made that thread
May 12, 2021 at 7:34 PM - thrillingblaze3145: margaret tiger from daniel tigers neighboorhood is worse than ice age baby make a tweet that you want to kill that annoying baby tiger
May 12, 2021 at 7:35 PM - thrillingblaze3145: anyone?
May 12, 2021 at 7:35 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 7:35 PM - DinohScene: are you on drugs?
May 12, 2021 at 7:36 PM - DinohScene: can I have some?
May 12, 2021 at 7:36 PM - thrillingblaze3145: no
May 12, 2021 at 7:36 PM - thrillingblaze3145: you crazy
May 12, 2021 at 7:36 PM - thrillingblaze3145: margaret tiger from daniel tigers neighboorhood is worse than ice age baby make a tweet that you want to kill that annoying baby tiger
May 12, 2021 at 7:36 PM - DinohScene: nah mate, pub is closed
May 12, 2021 at 7:37 PM - thrillingblaze3145: ?
May 12, 2021 at 7:37 PM - thrillingblaze3145: why whats that
May 12, 2021 at 7:37 PM - thrillingblaze3145: lets talk about game builder garage
May 12, 2021 at 7:38 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?fr=mcafee&ei=UTF-8&p=never+gonna+give+you+up&type=E211US0G0#id=0&vid=75170fc230cd88f32e475ff4087f81d9&action=click
May 12, 2021 at 7:39 PM - thrillingblaze3145: guys look
May 12, 2021 at 7:40 PM - thrillingblaze3145: rick rolled
May 12, 2021 at 7:49 PM - thrillingblaze3145: jak and daxter?
May 12, 2021 at 7:51 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wgm3CF6.mp4
May 12, 2021 at 8:02 PM - thrillingblaze3145: why whats that
May 12, 2021 at 8:02 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:02 PM - thrillingblaze3145: margaret tiger from daniel tigers neighboorhood is worse than ice age baby make a tweet that you want to kill that annoying baby tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:02 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:03 PM - thrillingblaze3145: type it in
May 12, 2021 at 8:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a cute ghost
May 12, 2021 at 8:03 PM - thrillingblaze3145: nah
May 12, 2021 at 8:03 PM - thrillingblaze3145: type in margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:03 PM - thrillingblaze3145: margaret tiger from daniel tigers neighboorhood is worse than ice age baby make a tweet that you want to kill that annoying baby tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:04 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: and why are you telling us this?
May 12, 2021 at 8:04 PM - thrillingblaze3145: type in the guy
May 12, 2021 at 8:04 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:04 PM - thrillingblaze3145: anyone?
May 12, 2021 at 8:04 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Dudes gotta be related to WiiMiiSwitch
May 12, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Lightyose: https://youtu.be/6w8D0OlRoEM
May 12, 2021 at 8:17 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:18 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i am telling you this to kill it
May 12, 2021 at 8:18 PM - thrillingblaze3145: shes evil shes part of ice age baby
May 12, 2021 at 8:19 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&type=E211US0G0&p=margaret%20tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn this guy really hates mararet tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: personally i hate maraget thatcher
May 12, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: stupid bitch
May 12, 2021 at 8:25 PM - thrillingblaze3145: mean
May 12, 2021 at 8:25 PM - thrillingblaze3145: you cussing like it nothing
May 12, 2021 at 8:25 PM - thrillingblaze3145: read this
May 12, 2021 at 8:25 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:25 PM - thrillingblaze3145: and comment plz
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - thrillingblaze3145: scott_pilgrim plz
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - OldBoi: comment
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - thrillingblaze3145: do it
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - thrillingblaze3145: read it comment it like it
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - thrillingblaze3145: spread th thread
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - OldBoi: comment
May 12, 2021 at 8:26 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Killed miners
May 12, 2021 at 8:27 PM - OldBoi: same comment
May 12, 2021 at 8:27 PM - thrillingblaze3145: read it like it comment it share it copy it paste it do it
May 12, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: This isnt social media, newfag
May 12, 2021 at 8:27 PM - thrillingblaze3145: :{
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Think im allowed to say fag since im bi
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - OldBoi: ty scott
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: do it
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: what is ty
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: read
May 12, 2021 at 8:28 PM - OldBoi: stop with the "Do It" dude
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: okay but
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: plz
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: read it
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: the link click it
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: like it
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: share
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - Veho: Seriously, everyone who is likely to want to talk about the game grage is already posting in that thread. Please stop.
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - OldBoi: I don't have to read anything.
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - Veho: It's not what the shoutbox is about.
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - OldBoi: nor share anything
May 12, 2021 at 8:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: now
May 12, 2021 at 8:30 PM - thrillingblaze3145: but can you like it and comment
May 12, 2021 at 8:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Shut up
May 12, 2021 at 8:30 PM - OldBoi: fu on the "NOW" thing dude
May 12, 2021 at 8:30 PM - thrillingblaze3145: okay
May 12, 2021 at 8:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ditto what oldboi said
May 12, 2021 at 8:30 PM - thrillingblaze3145: but plz
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - OldBoi: fk no dude
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: margaret tiger from daniel tigers neighboorhood is worse than ice age baby make a tweet that you want to kill that annoying baby tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i hate ice age baby and margaret tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:31 PM - Veho: Seriously dude I will suspend you if you don't stop.
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - thrillingblaze3145: SUSpend me?
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - OldBoi: plz Veho
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - thrillingblaze3145: amogus
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do it Veho
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Mods plz [STRIKE]ban[/STRIKE] suspend
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This guy is clearly like 10
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - OldBoi: ditto
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh right bb codes dont work here
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Veho: Yes they do
May 12, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Veho: 
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2bbcode
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: idiot
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dammit Veho
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - thrillingblaze3145: READ
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 12, 2021 at 8:33 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i am gonna leave
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Good
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - OldBoi: tg
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: :‌)
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - thrillingblaze3145: margaret tiger from daniel tigers neighboorhood is worse than ice age baby make a tweet that you want to kill that annoying baby tiger
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-builder-garage-is-coming-june-11th-2021-so.588351/
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Shut
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - thrillingblaze3145: HAHAHA
May 12, 2021 at 8:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: >
May 12, 2021 at 8:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i fucking hate how temp auto turns emoticons into smilies
May 12, 2021 at 8:35 PM - Veho: GTFO.
May 12, 2021 at 8:35 PM - OldBoi: it shows a frown here scott
May 12, 2021 at 8:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mods pls ban
May 12, 2021 at 8:37 PM - OldBoi: [sips my green tea in peace]
May 12, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: No coffee today?
May 12, 2021 at 8:37 PM - OldBoi: earlier i did
May 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: >:|
May 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Mildy angry
May 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Id say have a snickers but that's for full on hungry
May 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Have a resse's
May 12, 2021 at 8:38 PM - OldBoi: lol
May 12, 2021 at 8:40 PM - OldBoi: but Im gonna have a Bean Burrito in a bit. wanna sit next to me then?
May 12, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: No
May 12, 2021 at 8:44 PM - OldBoi: lol
May 12, 2021 at 8:45 PM - OldBoi: [farrrrrt] oops. and i havent eveneaten it yet what gives?
May 12, 2021 at 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Scott: >*:*(
May 12, 2021 at 8:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can do it, you just need to know the magic words
May 12, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: :‌(
May 12, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i did it!
May 12, 2021 at 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Welp I'm assuming someone cut my cable line cause some company was digging outside fu
May 12, 2021 at 9:03 PM - OldBoi: what
May 12, 2021 at 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Guess they're adding draining things to the property
May 12, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Veho: They are draining the swamp.
May 12, 2021 at 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shrek get wrecked?
May 12, 2021 at 10:05 PM - kenenthk: A neighbor did tell me the neighbors behind me had a crackhead sibling that found his way hiding in the old ladies pantry across the street
May 12, 2021 at 10:05 PM - kenenthk: I can't make this shit up
May 12, 2021 at 10:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than hiding in her panties
May 12, 2021 at 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Situations like these are why I have mental health disorders
May 12, 2021 at 11:06 PM - Chary: definitely read that as hiding in panties originally
May 12, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What the hell did i miss
May 12, 2021 at 11:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 12, 2021 at 11:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I feel the exact same
May 12, 2021 at 11:47 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Eid Mubarak! Selamat Hari Raya Aidilfitri!
May 12, 2021 at 11:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Thanks
May 13, 2021 at 4:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why are there so many furries on this website(me included, lmao)
May 13, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Lightyose: Burrito powers.
May 13, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: that's one possibility
May 13, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: or it could just be because werewolves are hot
May 13, 2021 at 5:02 AM - TomRannd: when i pissed off a whole legion of furries on discord i brought a bunch with me
May 13, 2021 at 5:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Judging from old eof threads, the temp's been like this for a while
May 13, 2021 at 5:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: and by "old" i mean 2014-2016


----------



## TaigaChat (May 14, 2021)

May 13, 2021 at 6:44 AM - Silent_Gunner: It's just the crowd GBATemp attracts, I guess.
May 13, 2021 at 6:45 AM - Silent_Gunner: I personally don't get what it is with furries, myself.
May 13, 2021 at 6:48 AM - Silent_Gunner: From what I heard on Down the Rabbit Hole, it sounds like there's more drama with the whole group than I'd even be able to comprehend as to why considering that there's only so much time we all have on this Earth.
May 13, 2021 at 6:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i love down the rabbit hole's videos
May 13, 2021 at 6:51 AM - Silent_Gunner: Same here, damn shame they don't come out as often as Matt McMuscsle's Wha' Happun vids tho.
May 13, 2021 at 6:52 AM - Silent_Gunner: What even is this? Something inspired by Majora's Mask lol!?
May 13, 2021 at 6:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: It is somewhat understandable, as those videos take longer to research
May 13, 2021 at 6:54 AM - kenenthk: 5:06 PM - Chary: definitely read that as hiding in panties originally < perv 
May 13, 2021 at 6:54 AM - Silent_Gunner: Who am I? Am I not unique? Maybe I'm not here at all Look, the fakers Blinding us with lies The breakers of us all  Oh, it's useless What could it mean that we're here? Can we make a difference If we don't break outa here?  Wake up, get up, get out there Raise your voice against liars Feed your anger like fire Why does nobody want change?  Just imagine you're out there Swatting lies in the making
May 13, 2021 at 6:54 AM - Scott_pilgrim: and the shoutbox goes back to being horny, of course
May 13, 2021 at 6:54 AM - Silent_Gunner: Sony's Tech demos for their systems sold as games!
May 13, 2021 at 6:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: The things are certain on gbatemp: noobs and the shoutbox being horny(apolgies to whoever made the original death and taxes quote)
May 13, 2021 at 6:56 AM - Silent_Gunner: Had fun playing this game with Majima's ex-wife in Y5!...OH SHIT! I JUST SPOILED SOME PLOT DEETS FOR THE LATER YAKUZA GAMES!
May 13, 2021 at 6:57 AM - Silent_Gunner: Kaizo Mario makes this look easy by comparison lol
May 13, 2021 at 6:59 AM - Silent_Gunner: You should have seen the thread on her profile when she changed her pfp to that of a girl from Little Busters and the angle of the shot made it look like the girl was using the wall to support herself during some very...suggestive actions, to put it politely...*adjusts sunglasses*
May 13, 2021 at 7:01 AM - kenenthk: I don't get why people bitch about things if you dont like it you don't have to keep coming back
May 13, 2021 at 7:02 AM - Silent_Gunner: This game is like Psychic Force: certainly not the best fighter, but has its charm!
May 13, 2021 at 7:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "I don't get why people bitch about things if you dont like it you don't have to keep coming back" i ain't complaining, just pointing it out
May 13, 2021 at 7:03 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTN9wF1FtIY
May 13, 2021 at 7:03 AM - Silent_Gunner: 'Nuff said
May 13, 2021 at 7:04 AM - Silent_Gunner: (Anime intro's pretty lit too, no pun intended)
May 13, 2021 at 7:04 AM - kenenthk: With a site that has nearly 500k users you're obviously going to get different crowds
May 13, 2021 at 7:05 AM - Silent_Gunner: Ryu: "Ken, it's like Master Gouken said: you have to calm the fire within and focus it calmly on your opponent to win!"
May 13, 2021 at 7:06 AM - kenenthk: What
May 13, 2021 at 7:06 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzN9fA-aL4Y
May 13, 2021 at 7:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: it's a quote from street fighter
May 13, 2021 at 7:08 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cVfpxaAUrA
May 13, 2021 at 7:08 AM - kenenthk: Sometimes it's better to not judge someone for what they are but respect them as a living person.
May 13, 2021 at 7:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: you know, the game where dudes(and a few girls) beat the everloving crap out of each other
May 13, 2021 at 7:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: there's also a plot
May 13, 2021 at 7:11 AM - kenenthk: No shit do explain to me what street fighter is sounds obscure
May 13, 2021 at 7:11 AM - Silent_Gunner: It ain't a quote as much as it is a roundabout away to tell good 'ole Ken buddy 'ere to chill like Gill while burning inside, no pun intended!
May 13, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "No shit do explain to me what street fighter is sounds obscure" you know how bullies beat the shit out of you in school?
May 13, 2021 at 7:12 AM - kenenthk: Assuming I'm hostile
May 13, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: imagine that, but as a video game
May 13, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcrDWAuyqtc
May 13, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Silent_Gunner: Guitars. Lots of guitars!
May 13, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Silent_Gunner: Still,
May 13, 2021 at 7:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: but now you have a slight fighting chance
May 13, 2021 at 7:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: depending on who you're playing against
May 13, 2021 at 7:14 AM - Silent_Gunner: This one's kind of a rough compared to ME2 and 3 when it comes to the gameplay and in some aspects *Mako tumbles around and gets you killed as you're trying to get used to its controls*.
May 13, 2021 at 7:15 AM - Silent_Gunner: Uh, Scotty?
May 13, 2021 at 7:15 AM - Silent_Gunner: Just a little heads up
May 13, 2021 at 7:15 AM - Silent_Gunner: But I think Ken here knows what Street Fighter is.
May 13, 2021 at 7:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i know he does
May 13, 2021 at 7:16 AM - kenenthk: Yeah I can shoot hidukens from my asshole
May 13, 2021 at 7:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: if he actually didnt i wouldnt describe it like i did
May 13, 2021 at 7:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Yeah I can shoot hidukens from my asshole" damn the new games added more than i thought
May 13, 2021 at 7:16 AM - Silent_Gunner: Perhaps in a weirdly gay version of SFII: Rainbow Edition LOL!
May 13, 2021 at 7:17 AM - kenenthk: It's only achievable with the ps5s new version of gameshark
May 13, 2021 at 7:18 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNIfE7A9q7Y
May 13, 2021 at 7:18 AM - Silent_Gunner: Ah, good 'ole cheating devices...may they RIP.
May 13, 2021 at 7:19 AM - kenenthk: The new street fighter is an American edition everyone's 300 pounds
May 13, 2021 at 7:20 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofr8qqdZ_f0
May 13, 2021 at 7:23 AM - Silent_Gunner: Ah, so everyone's E. Honda, eh? Try that on Gill who's official weight is 745 lbs.. For real. Not making that up.
May 13, 2021 at 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but the mini games include autopilot in Teslas and they crash themselves
May 13, 2021 at 7:24 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkBUbK8Z0B4
May 13, 2021 at 7:26 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9IM6KcO7qk
May 13, 2021 at 7:26 AM - Silent_Gunner: THE MUSIC. JUST. THE MUSIC!!!
May 13, 2021 at 7:28 AM - Silent_Gunner: Also, really a Japan exclusive...? Probably why this game never got a sequel considering its only on the 360.
May 13, 2021 at 7:30 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poa17SeQK4M
May 13, 2021 at 7:30 AM - Silent_Gunner: MAHVEL 2 BABY
May 13, 2021 at 7:31 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPjjnfGKrPc
May 13, 2021 at 7:32 AM - Silent_Gunner: I like the parts where she says that she won a ticket for Iraq and that she'll take me for a ride.
May 13, 2021 at 7:33 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2txW4sXCYfQ
May 13, 2021 at 7:33 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2txW4sXCYfQ
May 13, 2021 at 7:35 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsLgLrM2CbY
May 13, 2021 at 7:36 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmpqDY6hXFk
May 13, 2021 at 7:38 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLcyg4Tq5uY
May 13, 2021 at 7:39 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-U3sVX2G3w
May 13, 2021 at 7:40 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ura4oVgHUXo
May 13, 2021 at 7:41 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQkX93_OJ5E
May 13, 2021 at 7:43 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJhpu3H9PlI
May 13, 2021 at 7:45 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRmwFBK0cyk
May 13, 2021 at 7:50 AM - Silent_Gunner: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JapDyUwAu8
May 13, 2021 at 8:10 AM - SG854: Old People Smell so Bad
May 13, 2021 at 8:11 AM - SG854: It's always the same smell that only old people let off
May 13, 2021 at 8:37 AM - kenenthk: Why are you smelling old people
May 13, 2021 at 8:50 AM - kenenthk: https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_is_no_longer_blacklisted_by_the_us_government-amp-49072.php
May 13, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Veho: Fuck Trump.
May 13, 2021 at 9:33 AM - kenenthk: But Biden is the devil and why gas prices are high
May 13, 2021 at 9:38 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/F8u4k-jFy5I
May 13, 2021 at 10:18 AM - banjo2: But Obama hasn't told us his last name publicly
May 13, 2021 at 10:21 AM - Veho: Bin Laden.
May 13, 2021 at 10:28 AM - banjo2: Honestly can't ever support Obama after that stunt he pulled
May 13, 2021 at 10:29 AM - Veho: Okay.
May 13, 2021 at 10:30 AM - kenenthk: Did he pull an mj and dye his skin?
May 13, 2021 at 10:31 AM - banjo2: You hear about it? https://youtu.be/3tM0Sow-2r8
May 13, 2021 at 10:31 AM - banjo2: I recommend sitting down before watching
May 13, 2021 at 10:31 AM - banjo2: Viewer discretion is advised
May 13, 2021 at 12:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nNx6SQd.jpg
May 13, 2021 at 12:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qKKtq6g.mp4
May 13, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Flame: Tom Bombadildo Ohio Giving 5 People $1 MILLION Each To Get Covid Vaccine
May 13, 2021 at 2:43 PM - OldBoi: [moves to Ohio]
May 13, 2021 at 2:44 PM - Skelletonike: I'm bored
May 13, 2021 at 3:23 PM - cearp: Then get back to work 
May 13, 2021 at 4:16 PM - OldBoi: you better not tell my boss
May 13, 2021 at 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/fTsc8q8.mp4
May 13, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Hello
May 13, 2021 at 4:54 PM - banjo2: Hi
May 13, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: How ya doin
May 13, 2021 at 5:39 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you
May 13, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ...
May 13, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: rude
May 13, 2021 at 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Yes
May 13, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no
May 13, 2021 at 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck ken
May 13, 2021 at 5:45 PM - kenenthk: That's rape
May 13, 2021 at 5:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: not if you shout surprise
May 13, 2021 at 5:46 PM - kenenthk: It's not a surprise if you're aware of it
May 13, 2021 at 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Fucking ATT we'll have a guy here at noon shows up at 8 and doesn't even let me know
May 13, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Veho: "We tried to repair it but you weren't home."
May 13, 2021 at 6:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: you won't be aware, I'll make sure of that 
May 13, 2021 at 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken, does this smell like chloroform to you? just wondering
May 13, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Veho: So apparently the pipeline started piping again and the gas "shortage" has been prevented, and now there's a bunch of panicking idiots with a bunch of gasoline in improvised containers lying around their homes.
May 13, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that isnt gonna end well
May 13, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Scott states the obvious
May 13, 2021 at 7:03 PM - kenenthk: People lack the value way of thinking things can be fixed
May 13, 2021 at 7:07 PM - banjo2: you smell like you vented
May 13, 2021 at 7:10 PM - kenenthk: But OMG it's all Bidens fault he's rising gas prices and if trump was still in office it would be trump's a pos kill him
May 13, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Veho: Can you at least try to make sense?
May 13, 2021 at 7:15 PM - kenenthk: No
May 13, 2021 at 7:17 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: big wii ner rap footage
May 13, 2021 at 7:17 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NDzyWVXtCE
May 13, 2021 at 7:17 PM - kenenthk: But the sense of it is everyone always tries to blame the one in office over it without realizing things can be fixed
May 13, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lil wii ner
May 13, 2021 at 7:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/5/12/22432945/intel-gta-v-realistic-machine-learning-cityscapes-dataset
May 13, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qpSuqFI.gifv
May 13, 2021 at 7:49 PM - banjo2: hey Scott pilgrim may I ask you a question?
May 13, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What
May 13, 2021 at 7:52 PM - banjo2: Ok thanks
May 13, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hilarous
May 13, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: He didn't say yes
May 13, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: So he didn't answer your question
May 13, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This community is something else https://imgur.com/gallery/Z27obpm
May 13, 2021 at 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Bipolar attitudes towards each other is normal
May 13, 2021 at 8:51 PM - kenenthk: Google I/O is back apparently
May 13, 2021 at 9:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/5/12/22433236/target-halts-sale-pokemon-mlb-nba-nfl-trading-cards-may-14
May 13, 2021 at 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi, no, it really isn't
May 13, 2021 at 9:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: happens to every game
May 13, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Round Jdbye 
May 13, 2021 at 9:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: Just call me The Furry Jdbye
May 13, 2021 at 9:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The skinned Jdbye 
May 13, 2021 at 10:01 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/_Rm5me3ZTjY Francis is in jail
May 13, 2021 at 10:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: go away sonic
May 13, 2021 at 11:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: runaway from me
May 13, 2021 at 11:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm5iA4Zupek
May 13, 2021 at 11:31 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sonic doesn't run, he walks fast
May 13, 2021 at 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Then walk fast over that way
May 13, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Sonic doesn't run, he walks fast" no he runs
May 13, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: look at his legs
May 14, 2021 at 1:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Legs are boring. 
May 14, 2021 at 3:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: They are
May 14, 2021 at 3:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_c2pbbGyu0


----------



## TaigaChat (May 15, 2021)

May 14, 2021 at 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I ordered the Redmi Note 10 Pro 8GB model I will let you know if it's any good lol
May 14, 2021 at 5:20 AM - Louse: im die 3ever. goodby
May 14, 2021 at 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/V6njmxv-mBY
May 14, 2021 at 6:22 AM - banjo2: It only took me too many years to realize what song that one's based on
May 14, 2021 at 6:24 AM - banjo2: Ah yes, the time they described the Metroid Prime series at the beginning of a song for some reason
May 14, 2021 at 6:59 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PeXYnt9.jpg
May 14, 2021 at 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All he needs is to endorse a scratch and sniff cookbook 50 scent
May 14, 2021 at 7:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Spices and stuff to make shiz taste good
May 14, 2021 at 7:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a scratch and sniff pop-up book for kids, "Poop everyone does it, now smell it!!!"
May 14, 2021 at 7:53 AM - kenenthk: Where did you order it from
May 14, 2021 at 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AliExpress so I will get it in like 4 weeks lol
May 14, 2021 at 8:00 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 it's bent during shipping
May 14, 2021 at 8:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they come in pretty solid Apple style boxes
May 14, 2021 at 8:04 AM - kenenthk: $831 hard pass
May 14, 2021 at 8:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do need to hop on Amazon for a better case, but I have time.
May 14, 2021 at 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 831??? It's 329 if you get the 8GB/128GB model
May 14, 2021 at 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Oh that's the link I'm seeing
May 14, 2021 at 8:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002591767445.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.1005002591767445&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=8570amp-35OOV5cC2pEKCaZUnIAtvw1620975715187&browser_id=a548616f75574d70b0cc6a302649454a&is_c=Y
May 14, 2021 at 8:06 AM - kenenthk: US $831.80  20%OFF | Global Version Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro Mobile Phone 8GB 128GB Snapdragon 732G Octa Core 108MP Quad Camera 5020mAh Battery https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLnVKDX
May 14, 2021 at 8:24 AM - Veho: It's "$380-$411" for me.
May 14, 2021 at 8:25 AM - Veho: On that link.
May 14, 2021 at 8:26 AM - Veho: Must be some sort of ken tax  
May 14, 2021 at 8:26 AM - kenenthk: Werid
May 14, 2021 at 8:27 AM - Veho: That's what you get for talking shit about China  
May 14, 2021 at 8:27 AM - kenenthk: It's not my fault they produce shit 
May 14, 2021 at 8:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol uh oh now it's going to be like 1200
May 14, 2021 at 8:29 AM - kenenthk: I need me a good sturdy trump2020 pro edition phone made in murica 
May 14, 2021 at 8:29 AM - Veho: Quick, say something nice about the CCP  
May 14, 2021 at 8:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fearless leader has a giant penis!!!
May 14, 2021 at 8:30 AM - kenenthk: Or the new blu Biden will fuck u up edition
May 14, 2021 at 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Biden supports cheap Chinese slave labor!!!
May 14, 2021 at 8:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean voluntary labor!!!
May 14, 2021 at 8:31 AM - kenenthk: The FCC heard me doggin china labor 
May 14, 2021 at 8:32 AM - Veho: Who doesn't? Unfortunately they've raised the prices on slave labor recently because they hold the monopoly.
May 14, 2021 at 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Huh so Bidens plan to raise whole bread loafs to Chinese workers must've been heard
May 14, 2021 at 8:33 AM - Veho: So now you have to go to Bangladesh  
May 14, 2021 at 8:33 AM - Veho: ken please try to make sense.
May 14, 2021 at 8:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol also they don't pollute at all and the air in china is so pure they use it to bring back forests and rivers from the dead!!!
May 14, 2021 at 8:34 AM - Veho: We haven't read the same conspiracy blogs as you.
May 14, 2021 at 8:34 AM - kenenthk: I visit too many .onion sites
May 14, 2021 at 8:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Subscribe to my news letter and my Onlyfans to get this free Plastic bag hat....
May 14, 2021 at 8:37 AM - kenenthk: I hear those are the only covid defense in china now
May 14, 2021 at 8:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The plastic bag? By blocking the mind control particles carried in the air....
May 14, 2021 at 8:38 AM - kenenthk: If a thin piece of cotton will protect me a plastic bag surly will
May 14, 2021 at 8:39 AM - Veho: The mind control units have the properties of both wave and particle.
May 14, 2021 at 8:39 AM - Veho: The thin piece of cotton is there to protect others from your filthy germs, ken.
May 14, 2021 at 8:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats where the gold spray paint comes in
May 14, 2021 at 8:40 AM - kenenthk: https://dailyhive.com/seattle/water-jugs-coronavirus-washington
May 14, 2021 at 8:40 AM - Veho: It's fucking wild how many people don't get the point of medical masks.
May 14, 2021 at 8:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It blocks the rays
May 14, 2021 at 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Well the mask protected MJ over the years
May 14, 2021 at 8:41 AM - Veho: It protected us from seeing his face.
May 14, 2021 at 8:42 AM - kenenthk: Obviously I get it I'm just not entirely afraid of it if I die I die who cares lol
May 14, 2021 at 8:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No nose looks creepy lol
May 14, 2021 at 8:42 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/XqRI5Fd.jpg
May 14, 2021 at 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Micheal Jackson taught me that sleepovers don't have to stop at 40.... Lol
May 14, 2021 at 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He kept getting older the kids kept getting younger
May 14, 2021 at 8:45 AM - kenenthk: I haven't had a single issue with the public over it just cause I wear mine but now the cdcs all like if you got vaccinated you can take yours off but still wear it if the company requires it
May 14, 2021 at 8:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol just wear it anyway in case of airborne AIDs
May 14, 2021 at 8:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7ABo4_Lhqpc
May 14, 2021 at 8:47 AM - kenenthk: They protect against air impregancies too
May 14, 2021 at 8:52 AM - Skelletonike: I'm wondering if I should grab an Xbox Series X
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Skelletonike: there are no PS5's but plenty of series x around here
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Veho: Does it have any gaems?
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Skelletonike: does ps5 hav any
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Veho: No.
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Veho: But you're not looking to buy a PS5.
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - kenenthk: The ps5 has no ps5
May 14, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Veho: It's simple: if it has enough games you can't play anywhere else, buy it.
May 14, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Veho: If not, don't.
May 14, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Skelletonike: I wanted to assemble a new pc
May 14, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Skelletonike: but with current prices
May 14, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Skelletonike: the midrange 800-1000€ pc I would assemble
May 14, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Skelletonike: doubled in price
May 14, 2021 at 8:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pfLBT45J98k
May 14, 2021 at 8:55 AM - kenenthk: How old is the one you have now
May 14, 2021 at 8:56 AM - Skelletonike: I assembled it in like 2013?
May 14, 2021 at 8:57 AM - Veho: Buy this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmzijWC_gwc
May 14, 2021 at 8:57 AM - Veho: 
May 14, 2021 at 8:57 AM - kenenthk: Yeah I'd probably put the money towards that
May 14, 2021 at 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: still has an i
May 14, 2021 at 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: *i7 3770k lol
May 14, 2021 at 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: I won't pay double for a gpu though
May 14, 2021 at 9:00 AM - kenenthk: You can buy a 750ti for $167 lol
May 14, 2021 at 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Get the corn 750 for $100 https://www.newegg.com/corn-electronics-nvidia-geforce-gtx-750/p/1FT-0040-00004 
May 14, 2021 at 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/HP-15-EN0023DX-GeForce-Backlit-Keyboard/dp/B08G3T3G9X
May 14, 2021 at 9:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This was a steal lol
May 14, 2021 at 9:05 AM - Skelletonike: originally I had an AMD Ryzen 5 5600X  for cpu
May 14, 2021 at 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: and a XFX Radeon RX 6700 XT 12 GB
May 14, 2021 at 9:06 AM - Skelletonike: for gpu
May 14, 2021 at 9:07 AM - Skelletonike: but it doubled price
May 14, 2021 at 9:07 AM - kenenthk: My rigs about 8 years old I'm waiting until everything dies down
May 14, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Skelletonike: the amd official store has the best prices
May 14, 2021 at 9:10 AM - Skelletonike: its sad how even most retail stores just doubled prices
May 14, 2021 at 9:10 AM - Skelletonike: amd direct store sells the gpu at original 480€
May 14, 2021 at 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Eh if people are dumb enough to buy those prices itwont change for a while
May 14, 2021 at 9:10 AM - Skelletonike: stores sell them for 1000€
May 14, 2021 at 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: sadly people are very stupid and they buy
May 14, 2021 at 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: same with ps5 scalpers
May 14, 2021 at 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: if people could just wait
May 14, 2021 at 9:11 AM - Skelletonike: but nah, theyre stupid
May 14, 2021 at 9:11 AM - kenenthk: Some don't have a choice with everyone wanting to work at home
May 14, 2021 at 9:12 AM - Skelletonike: they do have a choice
May 14, 2021 at 9:13 AM - kenenthk: Well if you are working at home and your pc goes to toast they really don't
May 14, 2021 at 9:14 AM - Veho: Who needs a top of the line GPU for work?
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 AM - Veho: "I absolutely must have Nvidia's latest GPU for my spreadsheets"
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 AM - kenenthk: Enthusaists
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 AM - kenenthk: But still even midrange cards doubled in price
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 AM - Veho: "I need it to run the command line in my Linux"
May 14, 2021 at 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Some people that work from home actually like PC games in their off time
May 14, 2021 at 9:16 AM - Skelletonike: my job is managing an online store
May 14, 2021 at 9:16 AM - Skelletonike: I work on a company laptop
May 14, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Skelletonike: it has an i3 from 2015
May 14, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Skelletonike: no dedicated gpu
May 14, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Skelletonike: it does its job
May 14, 2021 at 9:17 AM - kenenthk: Yeah assuming most work places provide company pcs
May 14, 2021 at 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: eh, everyone at my work uses a company laptop due to mobility
May 14, 2021 at 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: anyway
May 14, 2021 at 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: the point is that you dont need new or special hardware for most jobs
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 AM - Skelletonike: a simple intel cpu with built in gpu
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 AM - kenenthk: You don't some just prefer their custom PC for it then enjoy a game or two in their off time
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 AM - Skelletonike: or amd ones (although not as common will do)
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 AM - kenenthk: But still even midrange gpus went up in price
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 AM - Skelletonike: those are the minority and you know it
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 AM - Skelletonike: it's pure scalping and mining
May 14, 2021 at 9:20 AM - kenenthk: Just because computers companies do give are usually shit
May 14, 2021 at 9:20 AM - Skelletonike: there's a shortage, and people took advantage of it
May 14, 2021 at 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thats what she said
May 14, 2021 at 9:25 AM - Skelletonike: even it stores are selling ps5's at 1000€ lol
May 14, 2021 at 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Which is why I'm saving money and waiting until it all dies down
May 14, 2021 at 9:26 AM - Skelletonike: yeah, sadly it will last another two or so year
May 14, 2021 at 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it looks my GF is also getting a Redmi Note 10 Pro lol....
May 14, 2021 at 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh hell I wanted to get her a new phone anyway lol
May 14, 2021 at 9:28 AM - Veho: You bought one for each hand?  
May 14, 2021 at 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol on accident
May 14, 2021 at 9:28 AM - kenenthk: They have chromecasts for that
May 14, 2021 at 9:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho if I did that how would I masturbate.... Lol
May 14, 2021 at 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Robotic sex dolls
May 14, 2021 at 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 14, 2021 at 9:30 AM - Veho: That Chinese succbot.
May 14, 2021 at 9:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I aint no robosexual lol (Futurama)
May 14, 2021 at 9:31 AM - kenenthk: Forget ordering gpus the governments need to learn from Detroit become human
May 14, 2021 at 9:33 AM - Veho: GPU: gobbling penis unit.
May 14, 2021 at 9:38 AM - kenenthk: So yeah due to "inflation and demand" the penis bot went up in price
May 14, 2021 at 9:38 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IM2il-zT2fA
May 14, 2021 at 9:38 AM - Veho: Heh, "inflation".
May 14, 2021 at 9:38 AM - Veho: The penis bot is a grower.
May 14, 2021 at 9:42 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/zwndak_rcVI
May 14, 2021 at 9:45 AM - Veho: I don't know who any of those people are.
May 14, 2021 at 9:46 AM - kenenthk: You should watch the Jordan skits they're pretty entertaining
May 14, 2021 at 9:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Auh74d_OG8Y
May 14, 2021 at 9:58 AM - Veho: https://arcflashlabs.com/_accelerators/fully-assembled-guns/#
May 14, 2021 at 10:06 AM - Veho: Fucking RAILGUNS
May 14, 2021 at 10:07 AM - Veho: "For home defense."
May 14, 2021 at 10:07 AM - Veho: inb4 it gets banned because of NRA lobbying.
May 14, 2021 at 10:15 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ID9O7Qw.mp4
May 14, 2021 at 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: cheaper than i would expect
May 14, 2021 at 11:14 AM - kenenthk: That's what he said
May 14, 2021 at 11:15 AM - Veho: It's not as effective as an actual firearm, it's more of a glorified BB gun.
May 14, 2021 at 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: so i heard
May 14, 2021 at 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's the size, the more length, the more magnets, the more power
May 14, 2021 at 11:16 AM - Veho: But they're getting there.
May 14, 2021 at 11:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i'm sure it would hurt
May 14, 2021 at 11:17 AM - Veho: It can break bottles and go through soda cans, it would hurt.
May 14, 2021 at 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: sabaton reminds me of nightwish, i like
May 14, 2021 at 12:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAyCpmsriq4
May 14, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ojMTrqI.png
May 14, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Veho: Thanks Obama.
May 14, 2021 at 12:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Hhg9DTQwiFs?feature=share
May 14, 2021 at 1:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I just heard about that on the news
May 14, 2021 at 1:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that 20 gallons of gas only represented like 100 miles in that Hummer lol
May 14, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Veho: He wasn't stockpiling, he was just trying to get home.
May 14, 2021 at 2:17 PM - thrillingblaze3145: hey guys
May 14, 2021 at 2:19 PM - thrillingblaze3145: just hanging out
May 14, 2021 at 2:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/dd7qaPJ2iDM
May 14, 2021 at 2:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: wtf just got a package from aliexpress already opened and nothing inside
May 14, 2021 at 3:04 PM - kenenthk: No no you forgot about the Chinese air you ordered
May 14, 2021 at 3:15 PM - p1ngpong: and virus
May 14, 2021 at 3:16 PM - p1ngpong: the virus is a free gift that comes with your air order
May 14, 2021 at 3:29 PM - kenenthk: 
May 14, 2021 at 3:54 PM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n76ODafmULA
May 14, 2021 at 3:54 PM - KILZpro3: Watch the scene with trump and china!
May 14, 2021 at 4:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/PQrYfslAGD8
May 14, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i only order pure american air
May 14, 2021 at 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Why that's just as bad
May 14, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no its better cause its american
May 14, 2021 at 4:55 PM - kenenthk: Hahaha you have alot to learn
May 14, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Just learned that someone deep fried a gun
May 14, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that is the most american thing i have ever heard
May 14, 2021 at 4:57 PM - GiraffeMan: i live in america and thats still the most american thing ever
May 14, 2021 at 5:02 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not american enough
May 14, 2021 at 5:30 PM - GiraffeMan: is being a florida man american enough?
May 14, 2021 at 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Not according to psi
May 14, 2021 at 5:53 PM - banjo2: YES AMERICA
May 14, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: America is epic
May 14, 2021 at 5:56 PM - KILZpro3: I have heard about deep frying a Gun, But have you heard about lubricating ur Gun WITH LIBERAL TEARS!!!
May 14, 2021 at 5:58 PM - KILZpro3: Now That's AMERICAN!!!
May 14, 2021 at 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Drink Dem Democratic tears
May 14, 2021 at 6:12 PM - banjo2: If democracy is so good why isn't GBAtemp a democracy? Think about it, liberals
May 14, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: #rekt
May 14, 2021 at 6:21 PM - OldBoi: KcUf TrUmP!
May 14, 2021 at 6:40 PM - kenenthk: It's nothing compared to that it's a kingdom
May 14, 2021 at 6:42 PM - kenenthk: At the end of the day every site has one owner and picks and chooses it's faith
May 14, 2021 at 6:52 PM - kenenthk: But aye ATT finally fixed my internet
May 14, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lets goooooo
May 14, 2021 at 7:03 PM - thrillingblaze3145: vote for heavy in smash
May 14, 2021 at 7:06 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: HOWS THE SHOUTBOX DOING
May 14, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: decent
May 14, 2021 at 7:26 PM - OldBoi: messed up
May 14, 2021 at 7:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: shitbox* tyvm
May 14, 2021 at 7:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/make-a-homebrew-channel-banner-icon-color.588449/
May 14, 2021 at 7:28 PM - thrillingblaze3145: wii hacking stuff!
May 14, 2021 at 7:29 PM - thrillingblaze3145: for you guys
May 14, 2021 at 7:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: I cant escape polls
May 14, 2021 at 7:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: they're everywhere
May 14, 2021 at 7:50 PM - KILZpro3: Well I'm going offline so BYE!
May 14, 2021 at 8:33 PM - p1ngpong: https://playclassic.games/games/beat-em-up-genesis-games-online/shaq-fu/play/
May 14, 2021 at 8:41 PM - mthrnite: i want that juicy shaq meat
May 14, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you horny for shaq?
May 14, 2021 at 8:45 PM - mthrnite: how could one not be?
May 14, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: having taste
May 14, 2021 at 8:48 PM - mthrnite: I also would like a taste
May 14, 2021 at 8:48 PM - mthrnite: of that juicy shaq meat
May 14, 2021 at 8:52 PM - mthrnite: i like that big chick in res evil too, she's pretty hot
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 PM - mthrnite: she ain't real like shaq tho
May 14, 2021 at 8:53 PM - mthrnite: which means i have a roughly equal chance of attaining either
May 14, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Dont we all
May 14, 2021 at 9:11 PM - KILZpro3: Say "I Hate Happiness" without the letters H
May 14, 2021 at 9:12 PM - KILZpro3: Bend over and spell the word "Run"
May 14, 2021 at 9:13 PM - KILZpro3: Spell "icup"
May 14, 2021 at 9:13 PM - KILZpro3: Say the name "Ben Dover"
May 14, 2021 at 9:14 PM - KILZpro3: And last of all day the name "Harry Azcrak"
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: yes we all went to the sixth grade we know what those are
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 PM - KILZpro3: Haha well I'm in seventh grade
May 14, 2021 at 9:15 PM - KILZpro3: Going in 8th
May 14, 2021 at 9:18 PM - banjo2: Yeah well I'm 12 and ⅒
May 14, 2021 at 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Spell deeze nuts
May 14, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Deez nuts mama
May 14, 2021 at 9:22 PM - KILZpro3: What do you mean by 1/10 banjo2
May 14, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im 2
May 14, 2021 at 9:23 PM - mthrnite: i walked with the dinosaurs
May 14, 2021 at 9:23 PM - mthrnite: like your mom
May 14, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Nah my mom isnt cool enough to be a dinosaur
May 14, 2021 at 9:24 PM - KILZpro3: Well by ur profile Scott_pilgrim is says you are 13
May 14, 2021 at 9:25 PM - mthrnite: i bet your mom is supacool
May 14, 2021 at 9:25 PM - KILZpro3: All moms are cool FYI
May 14, 2021 at 9:26 PM - KILZpro3: Except for the abusive ones.
May 14, 2021 at 9:26 PM - mthrnite: mommin ain't easy
May 14, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Holy fuck you've been on this website longer than ive been alive
May 14, 2021 at 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Yeah those were the better years
May 14, 2021 at 9:30 PM - KILZpro3: Hey watch the language
May 14, 2021 at 9:32 PM - KILZpro3: I may not look it but I'm Babtist
May 14, 2021 at 9:33 PM - KILZpro3: Which also means I like free food!!!
May 14, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Im an athiest
May 14, 2021 at 9:35 PM - kenenthk: I'm boba fett
May 14, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Aint you supposed to be dead
May 14, 2021 at 9:36 PM - KILZpro3: No offence but I hate like athiests
May 14, 2021 at 9:37 PM - KILZpro3: And if I were you I would look into going to church so you don't go to HELL!!!
May 14, 2021 at 9:38 PM - KILZpro3: No pressure
May 14, 2021 at 9:39 PM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n76ODafmULA
May 14, 2021 at 9:39 PM - mthrnite: i was hardshell for a while, i see it as nonsense now
May 14, 2021 at 9:39 PM - KILZpro3: I'm going offline with a goodbye video see ya
May 14, 2021 at 9:44 PM - kenenthk: I just don't understand people that get super worked up over what you say on message boards like chill dawg
May 14, 2021 at 9:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: There are people are who mad because i repost memes
May 14, 2021 at 9:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i never got that
May 14, 2021 at 9:45 PM - kenenthk: Omg u sodumb I no like I get fukd
May 14, 2021 at 9:49 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-app-for-homebrew-browser.588456/#post-9473389
May 14, 2021 at 9:49 PM - thrillingblaze3145: jax and daxter!
May 14, 2021 at 9:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Be the change you want to see in thw world
May 14, 2021 at 9:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Or pay a dev
May 14, 2021 at 9:53 PM - kenenthk: I must be tired I thought that said pay a perv
May 14, 2021 at 9:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Some devs are pervs
May 14, 2021 at 9:56 PM - kenenthk: Some?
May 14, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Modt
May 14, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: most*
May 14, 2021 at 10:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.india.com/viral/viral-news-mumbai-man-orders-colgate-mouthwash-from-amazon-receives-redmi-note-10-goof-up-twitter-appreciates-his-honesty-luck-4664245/amp/
May 14, 2021 at 10:27 PM - kenenthk: Psi I think someone got your phone
May 14, 2021 at 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, if that was me I just...wouldn't say anything at all ;O;
May 15, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Scott_pilgrim: No one likes a snitch
May 15, 2021 at 12:10 AM - banjo2: anyone want to play mario
May 15, 2021 at 12:10 AM - kenenthk: No
May 15, 2021 at 12:10 AM - banjo2: ok i'm going to cry
May 15, 2021 at 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Good
May 15, 2021 at 12:12 AM - banjo2: ur mean
May 15, 2021 at 12:14 AM - kenenthk: Good
May 15, 2021 at 12:14 AM - banjo2: i hope u sit next to jared on the school bus on monday
May 15, 2021 at 12:15 AM - kenenthk: The magic school bus?
May 15, 2021 at 12:15 AM - banjo2: the school bus to school
May 15, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: The magic school bus seems better
May 15, 2021 at 12:17 AM - banjo2: ya my school is l*me
May 15, 2021 at 12:17 AM - banjo2: teacherz be like "do ur homework" lol u dont tell me wut 2 do
May 15, 2021 at 12:24 AM - kenenthk: You should probably listen to them
May 15, 2021 at 12:27 AM - banjo2: WHY?
May 15, 2021 at 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It trains you to do things you don't want too so you can function in a job later in life
May 15, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: they claim america is a free country
May 15, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: yet i get in trouble for watching family guy in class
May 15, 2021 at 12:37 AM - banjo2: i dont need math to be a truck driver
May 15, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i hate school, this shit sucks
May 15, 2021 at 12:39 AM - banjo2: when i grow up im gonna start my own school where you dont have to do any work and you don't have to show up on week days
May 15, 2021 at 12:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: That sounds lame
May 15, 2021 at 12:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So a homeless shelter? Lol
May 15, 2021 at 12:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: just like you lmao
May 15, 2021 at 12:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: if i started a school id teach actual important things
May 15, 2021 at 12:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: jokes aside
May 15, 2021 at 12:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: stay in school kids
May 15, 2021 at 12:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: or you might end up like my uncle who does crack
May 15, 2021 at 12:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: although he is kind of cool
May 15, 2021 at 12:49 AM - kenenthk: America is a free country for adults
May 15, 2021 at 12:51 AM - Scott_pilgrim: You guys can watch family guy in class?
May 15, 2021 at 12:52 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully some schools are good enough not to teach kids to be soft little twits that just #cancelculture
May 15, 2021 at 12:54 AM - kenenthk: And hey if you choose to drop out you have abusive managers to look forward to or tints in your future
May 15, 2021 at 1:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: chill bro i aint actually planning on dropping out
May 15, 2021 at 1:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: im doin decent, i have good grades
May 15, 2021 at 1:08 AM - kenenthk: I was speaking in general
May 15, 2021 at 1:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4n9oYBFiMI 
May 15, 2021 at 1:46 AM - thrillingblaze3145: hey guys
May 15, 2021 at 1:47 AM - thrillingblaze3145: im making a youtube channel to showcase my wii and make gameplay vids
May 15, 2021 at 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Sounds original
May 15, 2021 at 2:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Nintendo peaked at the ds/wii tbh
May 15, 2021 at 2:32 AM - Sicklyboy: h
May 15, 2021 at 2:54 AM - kenenthk: O
May 15, 2021 at 2:57 AM - Scott_pilgrim: H
May 15, 2021 at 2:58 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
May 15, 2021 at 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Show us your wii!!!
May 15, 2021 at 3:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I dont have one
May 15, 2021 at 3:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 15, 2021 at 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/YPoBMzAkZZM
May 15, 2021 at 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Yeet in your face
May 15, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: skeet
May 15, 2021 at 3:33 AM - TomRannd: interesting video psi
May 15, 2021 at 3:37 AM - kenenthk: Yeah psi produced it himself
May 15, 2021 at 4:04 AM - banjo2: interesting video psi
May 15, 2021 at 4:14 AM - kenenthk: interesting video psi
May 15, 2021 at 4:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Psi made an interest video


----------



## TaigaChat (May 16, 2021)

May 15, 2021 at 5:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAPcSVeLKoE
May 15, 2021 at 5:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao
May 15, 2021 at 6:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Yo mama so bigfat thaht she didnt was was a mcdonalds big mac
May 15, 2021 at 6:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *dies*
May 15, 2021 at 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1HHbN0Y.jpg
May 15, 2021 at 7:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Nr0OA1U.jpeg
May 15, 2021 at 7:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn9oO8RZXEc
May 15, 2021 at 8:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVzZ9zuVDK8
May 15, 2021 at 9:46 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mC6JrN7.jpg
May 15, 2021 at 9:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 15, 2021 at 10:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: go home scott you are drunk
May 15, 2021 at 10:55 AM - Veho: That's troubling. He's only 12.
May 15, 2021 at 10:55 AM - Veho: He shouldn't be drunk.
May 15, 2021 at 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: well you know what they say about putting in your real age and birthdate when signing up for stuff
May 15, 2021 at 10:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: nobody does
May 15, 2021 at 10:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: also naaah i'm pretty sure he's more mature than a 12yo
May 15, 2021 at 10:57 AM - Veho: Not really.
May 15, 2021 at 10:57 AM - Veho: But then again everyone is immature on the internet, so....
May 15, 2021 at 10:58 AM - Veho: I mean just look at Psi.
May 15, 2021 at 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: no he posted some programming memes in the junk box
May 15, 2021 at 11:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: no way a 12yo would understand all that
May 15, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Veho: Who says he understands them?
May 15, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Veho: And the ones he posted are really really simple.
May 15, 2021 at 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but it's not funny if you have no concept of what programming is like
May 15, 2021 at 12:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: he must have some basic grasp that goes past a 12yo
May 15, 2021 at 12:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: i tried to start coding when i was 12 and i couldn't do much besides make an UI
May 15, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Veho: Okay, show me the advanced coding meme that would be inscrutable for a 12 year old.
May 15, 2021 at 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: i couldn't even find that shit if i wanted, the box offers no way to get the link to posts that aren't in the first 10 or so
May 15, 2021 at 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: i suggested it be added as a feature request but maybe nobody understood what i meant so it didn't really get any replies
May 15, 2021 at 12:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i have no way of digging up old posts i've seen in that thread cause there's just so much
May 15, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: You do know there's a thread in the EOF?
May 15, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: You can look there.
May 15, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: You can search the thread for Scott's posts and filter out everything else.
May 15, 2021 at 12:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: you do realize 50% of that thread is just scott's posts right
May 15, 2021 at 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd still be filtering through 500 pages of shit
May 15, 2021 at 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i am far too lazy for that
May 15, 2021 at 12:40 PM - Veho: 
May 15, 2021 at 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: also i just don't really care
May 15, 2021 at 12:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not trying to prove anything
May 15, 2021 at 12:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: just my two cents is all
May 15, 2021 at 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: for all i know scott is a 40yo pretending to be 12 to bait kids
May 15, 2021 at 12:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't really matter what i think
May 15, 2021 at 1:19 PM - Veho: He really doesn't strike me as any older than his profile age.
May 15, 2021 at 1:28 PM - banjo2: _he posted some programming memes in *the junk box[*/I] best post i seen all day
May 15, 2021 at 1:28 PM - banjo2: bbcode moment
May 15, 2021 at 3:16 PM - OldBoi: tnemom edocbb
May 15, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/f4ANRg3.jpg
May 15, 2021 at 3:50 PM - OldBoi: cool Veho. let's go do it.
May 15, 2021 at 3:51 PM - Veho: I'm waiting for my second jab, you go ahead, I'll join you in August.
May 15, 2021 at 3:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MG6idE3.mp4
May 15, 2021 at 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Psi is probably more mature then any of us he just doesn't know how to keep his wallet and his penis in his pants
May 15, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Veho: I don't mean "mature" as in "ancient". Knowing to keep your wallet and dick in your pants is part of being mature too.
May 15, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Veho: And I mainly meant his jokes  
May 15, 2021 at 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Well he is ancient
May 15, 2021 at 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Only old people break numerous phones 
May 15, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: By installing unsupported custom firmwares.
May 15, 2021 at 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Big red warning: May brick phone. My vision said may work with phone
May 15, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Veho: May shitbrix.
May 15, 2021 at 4:16 PM - kenenthk: I just did shitbrix
May 15, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kmGLBQn.mp4
May 15, 2021 at 5:00 PM - kenenthk: My s8 just got a random update I can't tell what it updated
May 15, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Veho: It underclocked your CPU to make you buy a newer model.
May 15, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Veho: Um, I mean "to preserve battery life."
May 15, 2021 at 5:16 PM - kenenthk: All ps4s will be broken by the end of the year with the same update
May 15, 2021 at 5:17 PM - Veho: Also to preserve battery life.
May 15, 2021 at 5:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yqPouCk.jpg
May 15, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8FLZ7iC.jpg
May 15, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:17 PM - Veho: Also to preserve battery life. < technically Sony do need to make an update of some kind to fix the CMOS battery lol
May 15, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it dies and you can't connect to PSN 500 years in the future when PSN dies, you won't be able to play any games
May 15, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it can't authenticate itself
May 15, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And with no CMOS it doesn't have the authentication stored
May 15, 2021 at 5:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Practically a non-issue unless you live in Amish country with no internet, but still funny that you can render the PS4 and PS3 basically useless with a dead CMOS and no internet lol
May 15, 2021 at 6:01 PM - Veho: That is an oversight, yes.
May 15, 2021 at 6:18 PM - kenenthk: I am Amish and live without int I find that offensive
May 15, 2021 at 6:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how the fuck are you talking with us
May 15, 2021 at 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Telekensis
May 15, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Veho: The internet booth outside the village.
May 15, 2021 at 6:24 PM - Veho: https://amishamerica.com/do-the-amish-use-computers-and-the-internet/
May 15, 2021 at 6:27 PM - kenenthk: It really does corrupt you mind over the years
May 15, 2021 at 6:27 PM - kenenthk: It only took a year for scott
May 15, 2021 at 6:47 PM - FireEmblemThreeHouseFan: It won't let me ask a questio and I did 5 post
May 15, 2021 at 6:47 PM - FireEmblemThreeHouseFan: Cab someone help me out
May 15, 2021 at 6:47 PM - FireEmblemThreeHouseFan: Can someone help me out
May 15, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Veho: Were those posts in the Edge of the Forum?
May 15, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Veho: Or in the introductions board?
May 15, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Veho: Was one of the posts removed for any reason?
May 15, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Veho: Because your post count says you have one post.
May 15, 2021 at 6:51 PM - Veho: Some boards don't count towards the total number of posts.
May 15, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Veho: Spamming the introductions board won't increase your post count.
May 15, 2021 at 7:08 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/WZy02_OFErk
May 15, 2021 at 7:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: BOING! 
May 15, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: bounce
May 15, 2021 at 8:33 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: who remembers my best buy scandal
May 15, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Veho: You caused a scandal in Best Buy?
May 15, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Veho: Tea, girlfriend!
May 15, 2021 at 8:34 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: people were mad at me for getting a refund at best buy
May 15, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: What did you return?
May 15, 2021 at 8:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: a game with a nintendo switch online code built in
May 15, 2021 at 8:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I didn't like the game but people hated me for wanting a refund
May 15, 2021 at 8:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Made a blog on it and a lot of misleading info was spread about me
May 15, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Memoir: Nobody spread anything about you. Calm down. It ain't that deep
May 15, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: What they said about you was probably true
May 15, 2021 at 8:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: It was deep for some time. Many accusations were put against me but it blew off after some time
May 15, 2021 at 8:43 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: @Kenneth they didn't take the time to ask questions and went out on me. I showed them a conversation I had with  a best buy empolyee on how I didn't violate their return policy
May 15, 2021 at 8:56 PM - BizzareGaming926: i am a new guys
May 15, 2021 at 8:57 PM - BizzareGaming926: say hello to bizzare gaming 926
May 15, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Veho: Hi.
May 15, 2021 at 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Bye
May 15, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Veho: If you mention the Nintendo game garage we will probably ban you.
May 15, 2021 at 9:03 PM - kenenthk: Seems like a shitty game anyway
May 15, 2021 at 9:06 PM - BizzareGaming926: i wont talk about it
May 15, 2021 at 9:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: don't know why you hate it
May 15, 2021 at 9:09 PM - BizzareGaming926: it seems a little okay it's like dreams?
May 15, 2021 at 9:09 PM - BizzareGaming926: right
May 15, 2021 at 9:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: but okay
May 15, 2021 at 9:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: i like homebrew
May 15, 2021 at 9:14 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone do homebrew?
May 15, 2021 at 9:15 PM - BizzareGaming926: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-people-of-gbatemp-my-name-is-bizzaregaming926.588492/
May 15, 2021 at 9:22 PM - banjo2: i like video games
May 15, 2021 at 9:23 PM - banjo2: and also homebrew
May 15, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Louse: cringe
May 15, 2021 at 9:23 PM - BizzareGaming926: whats cringe
May 15, 2021 at 9:24 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone?
May 15, 2021 at 9:24 PM - BizzareGaming926: you guys like sonic and mario
May 15, 2021 at 9:25 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone?
May 15, 2021 at 9:25 PM - banjo2: i'm more of a luigi guy
May 15, 2021 at 9:26 PM - BizzareGaming926: yeah me to
May 15, 2021 at 9:26 PM - BizzareGaming926: luigi and tails
May 15, 2021 at 9:27 PM - BizzareGaming926: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-people-of-gbatemp-my-name-is-bizzaregaming926.588492/
May 15, 2021 at 9:27 PM - BizzareGaming926: this is my first thread
May 15, 2021 at 9:27 PM - BizzareGaming926: you can share it or comment it or don't
May 15, 2021 at 9:30 PM - BizzareGaming926: or you can read some of it
May 15, 2021 at 9:34 PM - BizzareGaming926: furrys or gross and sonic is better
May 15, 2021 at 9:37 PM - BizzareGaming926: any wads for wii
May 15, 2021 at 9:37 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone
May 15, 2021 at 9:40 PM - BizzareGaming926: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-people-of-gbatemp-my-name-is-bizzaregaming926.588492/
May 15, 2021 at 9:41 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone here
May 15, 2021 at 9:41 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 15, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: Give it time. We're not a very fast forum.
May 15, 2021 at 9:42 PM - BizzareGaming926: so how do how fix freeze on wii when you look at a app on the wii on my homebrewed wii i click on not64 or wad manger something
May 15, 2021 at 9:42 PM - BizzareGaming926: plz comment on this link https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-people-of-gbatemp-my-name-is-bizzaregaming926.588492/
May 15, 2021 at 9:43 PM - BizzareGaming926: or share but if you don't then don't just saying
May 15, 2021 at 9:43 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone here? just look at the top of this comment
May 15, 2021 at 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Put it in a microwave to defrost it
May 15, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Veho: Quite frankly the shoutbox is not the right place to ask such stiff. Start a thread in the appropriate subforum.
May 15, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-hacking.108/
May 15, 2021 at 9:48 PM - BizzareGaming926: but i can't it said it said this wait till 24 hours
May 15, 2021 at 9:48 PM - BizzareGaming926: ?
May 15, 2021 at 9:49 PM - BizzareGaming926: and i have to do hacking on my wii like making custom channels for homebrew sounds cool
May 15, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Veho: You have to have 5 posts (I think) before you can open threads.
May 15, 2021 at 9:56 PM - mthrnite: spam Introductions forum 
May 15, 2021 at 10:01 PM - Veho: That doesn't count towards your post count.
May 15, 2021 at 10:01 PM - Veho: Just like EOF.
May 15, 2021 at 10:03 PM - mthrnite: spam EOF forum 
May 15, 2021 at 10:04 PM - mthrnite: hey it's tradition
May 15, 2021 at 10:04 PM - Veho: So is banning spammers.
May 15, 2021 at 10:04 PM - mthrnite: i just told 100 people hello why can't i get into trading forum
May 15, 2021 at 10:07 PM - Veho: I replied "ha ha yes" to 100 threads, what do you mean that's not a valid contribution?
May 15, 2021 at 10:09 PM - mthrnite: nooblogic™
May 15, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: I recommend frying spam pretty tasty with toast
May 15, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: fried spam is awesome, the bacon kind is best
May 15, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: food of the gods
May 15, 2021 at 10:12 PM - Veho: I'm off to bed. I'm coming off a 12 hour shift, I'm tired, I'm sleepy, I'm cranky, I'm done.
May 15, 2021 at 10:13 PM - mthrnite: don't dream of work
May 15, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: You're always cranky Veho
May 15, 2021 at 10:15 PM - mthrnite: hot latinas in yoga pants influenced my purchase of a Dyson vacuum clone.
May 15, 2021 at 10:15 PM - mthrnite: thankfully it isn't shit
May 15, 2021 at 10:16 PM - kenenthk: Did it come with hot latinas
May 15, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: I took the chance that it would
May 15, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: but alas...
May 15, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: pretty good on cat hair tho
May 15, 2021 at 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Better call customer support about false advertising
May 15, 2021 at 10:18 PM - mthrnite: I think Moosoo corp doesn't care
May 15, 2021 at 10:18 PM - mthrnite: just a guess
May 15, 2021 at 10:19 PM - mthrnite: but hey if it's good enough for hot latinas in yoga pants, it's good enough for moi
May 15, 2021 at 10:20 PM - mthrnite: i guess HLIYP are the main demographic for cordless stick vacuums
May 15, 2021 at 10:20 PM - kenenthk: I'm waiting on the day vaccums require internet connection to work
May 15, 2021 at 10:21 PM - mthrnite: like sassy girls and gay fellows with stylish haircuts seem to represent the crafting community
May 15, 2021 at 10:21 PM - mthrnite: i've been trying to get an honest review for a cricut cutting machine...
May 15, 2021 at 10:22 PM - mthrnite: the dyson will sense what particulate matter is in the air and report the molecular structure for you
May 15, 2021 at 10:22 PM - mthrnite: but it's 400 bucks
May 15, 2021 at 10:22 PM - mthrnite: fuck that
May 15, 2021 at 10:22 PM - kenenthk: A lot of homes seem to be going for hard floor only models these days
May 15, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: I have a cat and med pile carpet, i need a suck machine
May 15, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: and a beating machine
May 15, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: i need a sucking/beating machine
May 15, 2021 at 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Beating machines are good for cats
May 15, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: put that on my tombstone
May 15, 2021 at 10:25 PM - mthrnite: I tried the roombas and they're neat and all but too much maintenance
May 15, 2021 at 10:25 PM - mthrnite: fill up too quick and hair tangles are a bitch to get out the rollers
May 15, 2021 at 10:26 PM - mthrnite: the epic star trek battles between it and the cat are pretty fun tho
May 15, 2021 at 10:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Helo
May 16, 2021 at 12:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to make a shop vac version of the Roomba only empty once a week
May 16, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Only $59.99 subscribe to our yearly service for shit apps that are useless
May 16, 2021 at 12:18 AM - kenenthk: Don't forget to update the firmware for your vaccums
May 16, 2021 at 1:09 AM - banjo2: They need to make microwave ovens as large as a refrigerator for no specific reason
May 16, 2021 at 1:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that would make it less work to cut up human sized meat....just cook it all at one time.
May 16, 2021 at 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or fun at parties!!! Hop in kenenthk, Tom went for a full 30 seconds last time! lol
May 16, 2021 at 1:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that would give you a tan... lol
May 16, 2021 at 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Aren't those called ovens
May 16, 2021 at 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol maybe
May 16, 2021 at 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Season 4 of Castlevania is on Neflix now 
May 16, 2021 at 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Just get one one those large pizza baked ovens and tell people to get in or do it the Auschwitz way
May 16, 2021 at 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol but can they be gold plated and smoked?
May 16, 2021 at 1:22 AM - kenenthk: Also that's what mrs.tom said 
May 16, 2021 at 1:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: They have video games on netflix?
May 16, 2021 at 1:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is contra on there too Psi?
May 16, 2021 at 1:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/UpOLOD1
May 16, 2021 at 1:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that would make a good show.... Contra... lol
May 16, 2021 at 1:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/9cXmbOB
May 16, 2021 at 2:17 AM - Sicklyboy: e
May 16, 2021 at 2:18 AM - kenenthk: m
May 16, 2021 at 2:23 AM - kenenthk: EƎ
May 16, 2021 at 2:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Pxufdr6-hqQ
May 16, 2021 at 2:49 AM - banjo2: E3
May 16, 2021 at 2:56 AM - Chary: E3
May 16, 2021 at 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggpm-thuaTY
May 16, 2021 at 3:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: h
May 16, 2021 at 3:16 AM - kenenthk: O
May 16, 2021 at 3:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: e
May 16, 2021 at 4:00 AM - kenenthk: 3
May 16, 2021 at 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XAgykSp
May 16, 2021 at 4:37 AM - Sicklyboy: mayne
May 16, 2021 at 5:01 AM - kenenthk: Maine
May 16, 2021 at 5:04 AM - Sicklyboy: I am beat
May 16, 2021 at 5:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/zTDN36d_


----------



## TaigaChat (May 17, 2021)

May 16, 2021 at 5:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/95G4RUx
May 16, 2021 at 5:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wjXBqelv4GM
May 16, 2021 at 5:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LfBdAsM
May 16, 2021 at 5:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/pmQDyie
May 16, 2021 at 6:03 AM - banjo2: let's talk among us
May 16, 2021 at 6:16 AM - banjo2: Imgur dot com slash gallery slash text
May 16, 2021 at 6:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9LCAkxUFlQ
May 16, 2021 at 10:13 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CmDZ-oEtB0
May 16, 2021 at 10:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: so you thought the N64 controller was bad? feast your eyes on this https://www.dropbox.com/s/337aqjlhv6d8fdh/Screenshot%202021-05-16%2011.16.28.png?dl=0
May 16, 2021 at 10:26 AM - Veho: Mmmm, ergonomicky.
May 16, 2021 at 11:29 AM - smallissue: melty is Sussy!! Sssussy AmongOs!!!! big sus??!?!!!! he beeg sussy!!!
May 16, 2021 at 11:34 AM - smallissue: UwU OwO
May 16, 2021 at 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Too early
May 16, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ir9fWQRe13Q
May 16, 2021 at 1:19 PM - Minox: back to working from home again starting tomorrow :|
May 16, 2021 at 1:24 PM - Veho: Ugh. I work from home. I hate it.
May 16, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Minox: That's for sure, I want to go to the office
May 16, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Minox: Not the worst timing though
May 16, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Minox: Rain period is about to start
May 16, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Veho: My company sublet the offices and we're WFH for good now  
May 16, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Minox: Argh
May 16, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Minox: You at least have a dedicated workspace I hope?
May 16, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Veho: No.
May 16, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Minox: Kitchen? Living room? 
May 16, 2021 at 1:27 PM - Veho: I have a small apartment so you can't really isolate anywhere. I work in the bedroom but I can't lock myself in, so the kids are here half the time.
May 16, 2021 at 1:27 PM - Veho: And they don't understand why I don't want to play with them  
May 16, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Minox: I've taken over the kitchen table myself, but I of course also do not share my apartment with anyone else
May 16, 2021 at 1:29 PM - Veho: That makes it easier.
May 16, 2021 at 1:29 PM - Veho: But I wouldn't like working from home even if I could isolate somewhere.
May 16, 2021 at 1:29 PM - Minox: Easier, but I would rather it be a kitchen and not a workplace
May 16, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Veho: Yeah.
May 16, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yyQ45LO.jpg
May 16, 2021 at 1:37 PM - banjo2: Okay let's emergency meeting
May 16, 2021 at 1:37 PM - Minox: Look at you, fancy spinning chair and all :V
May 16, 2021 at 1:38 PM - Veho: Ikea Markus. Best office chair ever   
May 16, 2021 at 1:39 PM - Minox: Closest IKEA is 3h away 
May 16, 2021 at 1:40 PM - Minox: I'd totally go more often even if just to get Swedish candy lol
May 16, 2021 at 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a markus, it's good but it's no herman miller
May 16, 2021 at 1:58 PM - kenenthk: Minox it just started pouring where I live
May 16, 2021 at 1:58 PM - kenenthk: But got me some Pepsi blue
May 16, 2021 at 2:04 PM - Veho: TRJ, it's no Herman Miller but it's not £500 either.
May 16, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: And Herman Miller is not five times better, I guarantee.
May 16, 2021 at 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: might be five times better for your back and posture
May 16, 2021 at 2:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine is already fubar
May 16, 2021 at 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Buy this https://www.wayfair.com/PENN-EXECUTIVE-CHAIRS--Genuine-Leather-Executive-Chair-A800BL-L10-K~PNEX1024.html?refid=GX444555634070-PNEX1024&device=m&ptid=1056995078547&network=g&targetid=aud-356699937073la-1056995078547&channel=GooglePLA&ireid=132529810&fdid=1817&gclid=CjwKCAjwhYOFBhBkEiwASF3KGYpDDfdzYwYBad67t2PeOEQnwB9ds1AACtlak49LIqIESYm750Mt2xoCqF8QAvD_BwE
May 16, 2021 at 2:09 PM - Veho: I kina feel that should transform into a robot or something.
May 16, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Veho: Or sexbot, if you're into that.
May 16, 2021 at 2:10 PM - kenenthk: It probably does pull back harder for a surprise poke
May 16, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Minox: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7gi57NJDds
May 16, 2021 at 2:10 PM - kenenthk: Psis dream chair
May 16, 2021 at 2:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7uDedltVbDE
May 16, 2021 at 2:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: no this is psis dream chair https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj8QBMD1w0c
May 16, 2021 at 2:55 PM - Veho: uremum
May 16, 2021 at 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Omg so offended
May 16, 2021 at 3:13 PM - Veho: fite me snowflake  ;O;
May 16, 2021 at 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Too hot out I'll melt 
May 16, 2021 at 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Pepsi blue ain't too bad like a cotton candy blueberry flavor
May 16, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Veho: I would like to try.
May 16, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Veho: Unless it has artificial sweeteners.
May 16, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Veho: In which case it can go rot in hell.
May 16, 2021 at 3:17 PM - kenenthk: I don't know how international it'll be but walfarts have them
May 16, 2021 at 3:17 PM - Veho: Looks like it's available here.
May 16, 2021 at 3:17 PM - Veho: Cans only for now.
May 16, 2021 at 3:18 PM - kenenthk: Fucking $2 a bottle trying to profit off nostalgia factors
May 16, 2021 at 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Probably won't be around long crystal Pepsi was only around for like one summer
May 16, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Haemogoblin: Hey all, would this be a good place to asked a Wii remote related quation?
May 16, 2021 at 3:23 PM - Haemogoblin: ask even :-P
May 16, 2021 at 3:24 PM - kenenthk: The Wii section in the forums would be
May 16, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Haemogoblin: Thanks, i've posted there. Hoping someone might know whats going on
May 16, 2021 at 3:41 PM - BizzareGaming926: can someone help i can't figure out to get homebrew on my 2ds xl send me a link thats softmodding plz
May 16, 2021 at 3:41 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone here?
May 16, 2021 at 3:41 PM - BizzareGaming926: i need some help plz
May 16, 2021 at 3:42 PM - BizzareGaming926: it's hard but is there a way to do it
May 16, 2021 at 3:42 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone here i need help?
May 16, 2021 at 3:43 PM - BizzareGaming926: i have a micro sd card and a sd card to connect
May 16, 2021 at 3:43 PM - BizzareGaming926: but how to do it freaky forms works i have it it's a hack
May 16, 2021 at 3:43 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone? here
May 16, 2021 at 3:43 PM - kenenthk: First you swallow the SD card
May 16, 2021 at 3:43 PM - BizzareGaming926: plz send help
May 16, 2021 at 3:44 PM - BizzareGaming926: but i can't sallow the sd card that's bad you will die
May 16, 2021 at 3:44 PM - BizzareGaming926: from eating it
May 16, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Pokepicker: BizzareGaming926: I used Freaky Formes way back when. But I believe you need access to a already hacked console, in order to load the savefile exploit onto the cartridge.
May 16, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Pokepicker: Then you can put freaky forms into your 3DS and use it to exploit.
May 16, 2021 at 3:45 PM - BizzareGaming926: oh... thanks
May 16, 2021 at 3:46 PM - BizzareGaming926: does it need a download NO PIRATING
May 16, 2021 at 3:46 PM - BizzareGaming926: send me a link thats legal
May 16, 2021 at 3:46 PM - BizzareGaming926: because i don't like jail
May 16, 2021 at 3:46 PM - BizzareGaming926: pirates are trash
May 16, 2021 at 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Jail isn't so bad you can find love in there
May 16, 2021 at 3:47 PM - banjo2: https://3ds.hacks.guide/
May 16, 2021 at 3:47 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone i need some help here
May 16, 2021 at 3:47 PM - banjo2: There you go
May 16, 2021 at 3:47 PM - BizzareGaming926: thanks banjo2
May 16, 2021 at 3:47 PM - banjo2: You're welcome
May 16, 2021 at 3:48 PM - BizzareGaming926: what to click on i don't have a 3ds will it work on a new 2ds xl
May 16, 2021 at 3:48 PM - BizzareGaming926: i don't want it bricked
May 16, 2021 at 3:48 PM - BizzareGaming926: i am a newcomer
May 16, 2021 at 3:49 PM - BizzareGaming926: so i will start a youtube channel showcasing wiis
May 16, 2021 at 3:49 PM - BizzareGaming926: what to click on i don't have a 3ds will it work on a new 2ds xl
May 16, 2021 at 3:49 PM - BizzareGaming926: i need help
May 16, 2021 at 3:49 PM - BizzareGaming926: can i work on a 2ds xl
May 16, 2021 at 3:50 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone?
May 16, 2021 at 3:50 PM - BizzareGaming926: help
May 16, 2021 at 3:51 PM - BizzareGaming926: 2ds xl homebrew link
May 16, 2021 at 3:52 PM - BizzareGaming926: banjo2 are you gonna help?
May 16, 2021 at 3:53 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/boc5JfvtB28
May 16, 2021 at 3:55 PM - Veho: I miss that show.
May 16, 2021 at 3:56 PM - BizzareGaming926: hahahaha i that was so funny
May 16, 2021 at 3:56 PM - BizzareGaming926: but can some one help me for getting homebrew on my new 2ds xl
May 16, 2021 at 3:57 PM - BizzareGaming926: because it an't working
May 16, 2021 at 3:57 PM - banjo2: N2dsxl functions the same as n3ds
May 16, 2021 at 3:57 PM - BizzareGaming926: every i try tell thrilling blaze 3145 it and he said it's hard
May 16, 2021 at 3:57 PM - mthrnite: temp needs a Helpcenterbox
May 16, 2021 at 3:57 PM - BizzareGaming926: oh okay
May 16, 2021 at 3:58 PM - BizzareGaming926: but thriling blaze 3145 trys to do it with his red 3ds and its not working
May 16, 2021 at 3:59 PM - kenenthk: mthr I question some people's legitimately in the shitbox
May 16, 2021 at 3:59 PM - banjo2: No idea what's up with that
May 16, 2021 at 4:00 PM - mthrnite: shhhh... there may be robots here
May 16, 2021 at 4:00 PM - banjo2: He should check out the 3ds section or a 3ds homebrew-related discord server if he's having trouble
May 16, 2021 at 4:01 PM - mthrnite: nailed it
May 16, 2021 at 4:01 PM - kenenthk: He speaks just like the thrilling blaze dude that was acting the same exact way the other day
May 16, 2021 at 4:04 PM - banjo2: insert thinking emoji here
May 16, 2021 at 4:05 PM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/hello-people-of-gbatemp-my-name-is-bizzaregaming926.588492/#post-9474165
May 16, 2021 at 4:05 PM - BizzareGaming926: really his my friend you know
May 16, 2021 at 4:05 PM - BizzareGaming926: on my wii friend code
May 16, 2021 at 4:06 PM - BizzareGaming926: plus i an't a robot
May 16, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Veho: You two are such good friends, you share the same IP.
May 16, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Veho: And speech patterns.
May 16, 2021 at 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Called it 
May 16, 2021 at 4:06 PM - BizzareGaming926: if i am then i would not click i am not a robot button
May 16, 2021 at 4:06 PM - BizzareGaming926: i know you are a hacker
May 16, 2021 at 4:07 PM - BizzareGaming926: you looked at it
May 16, 2021 at 4:07 PM - BizzareGaming926: because you live togatehr
May 16, 2021 at 4:07 PM - BizzareGaming926: stop judgeing and forget about it
May 16, 2021 at 4:07 PM - BizzareGaming926: and i am sorry
May 16, 2021 at 4:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2EU6nDt.png
May 16, 2021 at 4:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: we do homebrew and use miis
May 16, 2021 at 4:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: what is that
May 16, 2021 at 4:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: cheese rolling
May 16, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Veho: Extreme sport.
May 16, 2021 at 4:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: plz forgive me
May 16, 2021 at 4:08 PM - banjo2: we do a little trolling
May 16, 2021 at 4:09 PM - BizzareGaming926: we are friends
May 16, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooper%27s_Hill_Cheese-Rolling_and_Wake
May 16, 2021 at 4:09 PM - BizzareGaming926: right banjo2
May 16, 2021 at 4:09 PM - BizzareGaming926: he are just the same people if you know what i mean?
May 16, 2021 at 4:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: he also use the same wii and wii u and the same tv
May 16, 2021 at 4:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: and the same sd card
May 16, 2021 at 4:10 PM - kenenthk: I often fight with voices in my head too
May 16, 2021 at 4:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: we are just friends
May 16, 2021 at 4:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: so stop and not hate
May 16, 2021 at 4:11 PM - kenenthk: We must oblidge or be crucified
May 16, 2021 at 4:11 PM - BizzareGaming926: but how do you know that he are frineds and have same ip?
May 16, 2021 at 4:11 PM - BizzareGaming926: so plz help me with the 2ds xl homebrew
May 16, 2021 at 4:12 PM - banjo2: I gave you a link
May 16, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: Start a thread in the appropriate board.
May 16, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: We are not experts here.
May 16, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: The shoutbox is for shitposting.
May 16, 2021 at 4:12 PM - BizzareGaming926: okay just plz follow me
May 16, 2021 at 4:13 PM - Veho: I don't follow people.
May 16, 2021 at 4:14 PM - BizzareGaming926: oh ok
May 16, 2021 at 4:14 PM - BizzareGaming926: but um... your a nice guy and i would like to be your friend
May 16, 2021 at 4:14 PM - BizzareGaming926: or not
May 16, 2021 at 4:20 PM - BizzareGaming926: https://gbatemp.net/threads/can-some-one-help-out-with-getting-homebrew-on-the-new-2ds-xl-and-the-new-3ds-xl.588526/
May 16, 2021 at 4:21 PM - kenenthk: If you can't follow the hack guide why not watch a YouTube video
May 16, 2021 at 4:24 PM - banjo2: YouTube video guides be like "HOW TO GET ROMS ON 3DS XL UPDATED 2018 FULL"
May 16, 2021 at 4:24 PM - kenenthk: Modernvintagegamer is actually pretty reliable
May 16, 2021 at 4:25 PM - BizzareGaming926: oh okay i will thanks it's took some time to figure out but thanks we are pretty good friends
May 16, 2021 at 4:26 PM - kenenthk: I don't even know if they're still releasing DS firmwares can't be that difficult even to get it working
May 16, 2021 at 4:26 PM - BizzareGaming926: i like wind waker and i would love to use a dol emu on my 3ds
May 16, 2021 at 4:28 PM - banjo2: _Modernvintagegamer is actually pretty reliable_ true yeah
May 16, 2021 at 4:30 PM - kenenthk: We know he low-key surfs temp too
May 16, 2021 at 4:32 PM - Veho: He lurks.
May 16, 2021 at 4:34 PM - banjo2: @MVG
May 16, 2021 at 4:57 PM - kenenthk: His YouTube status is too big to be a mear tempuser
May 16, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Sicklyboy: MVG is awesome, I always watch his new videos and it always tickles me when he mentioned GBAtemp for something
May 16, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Silent_Gunner: I thought about trying to port IKEMEN-GO to the Switch because of his porting videos.
May 16, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Silent_Gunner: It's basically an open source MUGEN that's compatible with all of the content made for the engine over the past 20+ years.
May 16, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Silent_Gunner: But from what little research I've done, it sounds like I'd have to get OGL working on the Switch, and that's on top of converting things from x86 code to ARM64 from what I understand.
May 16, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Silent_Gunner: And unfortunately, the job I'm at right now has a hard on for scheduling us for OT, and this job is already almost an hour trip to get there and back.
May 16, 2021 at 6:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello peoples
May 16, 2021 at 6:15 PM - Silent_Gunner: Hey there, Sit Likes-A-Lot!
May 16, 2021 at 6:15 PM - Silent_Gunner: What'cha likin' atm?
May 16, 2021 at 6:16 PM - puyofan99: h i
May 16, 2021 at 6:56 PM - banjo2: Hello
May 16, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "What'cha likin' atm?" must you rub it in?
May 16, 2021 at 7:03 PM - OldBoi: [gets the deep deep rub it in oil]
May 16, 2021 at 7:25 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Gj3gORd28tA
May 16, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOPqXG0f7rE
May 16, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: this actually goes hard tho
May 16, 2021 at 8:30 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iJhwg81maM
May 16, 2021 at 9:54 PM - kenenthk: https://fox4kc.com/news/missing-tiger-in-houston-found-after-nearly-a-week-of-searching/
May 16, 2021 at 9:55 PM - banjo2: [covers self in oil]
May 16, 2021 at 10:58 PM - puyofan99: hello
May 17, 2021 at 12:31 AM - Sicklyboy: Nou
May 17, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohio
May 17, 2021 at 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aloha
May 17, 2021 at 1:36 AM - mthrnite: HA! HA! I'M USING THE INTERNET!!!1
May 17, 2021 at 1:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Using the internet? No, the internet is using you. 
May 17, 2021 at 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The internet is a fad!!!
May 17, 2021 at 1:54 AM - mthrnite: geocities will return one day with a vengeance
May 17, 2021 at 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 17, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do miss the old ICQ
May 17, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That is one I wouldn't mind seeing come back
May 17, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The original UI not the AOL one lol
May 17, 2021 at 1:57 AM - mthrnite: <blink>Bring back BLINK</blink> while we're at it.
May 17, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 17, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Strobe?
May 17, 2021 at 2:00 AM - mthrnite: http://www.wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/
May 17, 2021 at 2:06 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I AM NOT POLLY
May 17, 2021 at 3:02 AM - kenenthk: The internet is bullshit it brought me psi
May 17, 2021 at 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lMIsjsGDRZ4
May 17, 2021 at 3:24 AM - x65943: I tried that geocitiesizer and it doesn't really work on most sites for some reason
May 17, 2021 at 3:40 AM - Sicklyboy: ayeeeeeee
May 17, 2021 at 3:43 AM - kenenthk: It's almost Monday just wanted to remind everyone
May 17, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Sicklyboy: thanks
May 17, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Sicklyboy: I hate it
May 17, 2021 at 4:36 AM - kenenthk: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/21/c5/84/21c584f8d361078f9a95e6e9fb471f95.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (May 18, 2021)

May 17, 2021 4:21 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/vOa5-NTIvZ8?feature=share
May 17, 2021 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07zLbgXElsA
May 17, 2021 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP--bSNfVkU&t=22s
May 17, 2021 6:31 AM - AsPika2219: Nonstop battle... Israel VS Palestine...
May 17, 2021 8:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF6B-edb9YI
May 17, 2021 9:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Tz87he4.jpg
May 17, 2021 9:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For a case that classy they should have went with gold
May 17, 2021 9:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/VS4XPuy
May 17, 2021 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yaaayyyy My Redmi Note 10 Pro's are leaving China today or tomorrow lol
May 17, 2021 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe a week? I forgot how fast shipping can be when it's not Christmas time lol
May 17, 2021 9:36 AM - AkiraKurusu: I can't wait for new games to receive a discount!
May 17, 2021 9:36 AM - AkiraKurusu: Mass Effect: Legendary, Bravely Default 2...
May 17, 2021 9:41 AM - Mammaia: end
May 17, 2021 9:41 AM - Mammaia: wow
May 17, 2021 9:41 AM - Mammaia: nn
May 17, 2021 9:41 AM - Mammaia: nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
May 17, 2021 9:41 AM - Mammaia: fuys
May 17, 2021 9:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zjxxvFW.jpeg
May 17, 2021 10:44 AM - Mammaia: you shit
May 17, 2021 10:49 AM - Mammaia: sorry @Psionic Roshambo
May 17, 2021 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 17, 2021 11:35 AM - kenenthk: #CancelPsi
May 17, 2021 11:59 AM - Veho: People are going "cancel Psi" and not "cancel mines" and that's all you need to know about today's society  
May 17, 2021 12:00 PM - kenenthk: We like things that go boom
May 17, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: My ass go boom after Taco Bell (LOL LE TACOBELL MAYMAY)
May 17, 2021 12:07 PM - kenenthk: #CancelVehosAsshole
May 17, 2021 12:08 PM - OldBoi: eeeewww who farted in here?
May 17, 2021 12:08 PM - Veho: It was more of a shart really.
May 17, 2021 12:08 PM - Veho: Beware the particles.
May 17, 2021 12:08 PM - OldBoi: eeewww clean it up
May 17, 2021 12:09 PM - kenenthk: Does your country have pretty much everything America does?
May 17, 2021 12:19 PM - OldBoi: looking at past post, I saw the word mines. then I thought  Minesweep. I mis that game
May 17, 2021 12:36 PM - Veho: My country?
May 17, 2021 12:47 PM - kenenthk: Yeah
May 17, 2021 12:57 PM - kenenthk: Oh hey new fire hd tablet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08BX7FV5L/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_G46B1Y1DMYG96BXM88EM
May 17, 2021 12:58 PM - Veho: " Temporarily out of stock."
May 17, 2021 1:01 PM - kenenthk: It releases may 26th
May 17, 2021 2:38 PM - IanSkinner1982: Amogus. https://cdn.discordapp.com/emojis/826111544160157706.png?v=1
May 17, 2021 3:00 PM - Chary: i've never liked those fire tablets
May 17, 2021 3:00 PM - Flame: no one does chary
May 17, 2021 3:01 PM - Flame: and if they do its because they are a nobody ;O;
May 17, 2021 3:08 PM - IanSkinner1982: First comment. And EGG is a great game. Never could beat it though. I got pretty close to beating noman's guard, but I ended up dying.
May 17, 2021 3:11 PM - IanSkinner1982: I probably should pick it up again and grind for the eco spinner.
May 17, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fire tablets are dogshit
May 17, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Terrible specs, terrible price
May 17, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're only useful for kids and old people
May 17, 2021 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is the new one still stuck on like 2GB of RAM? lol
May 17, 2021 3:12 PM - Chary: nope, 3 whole GB!!!
May 17, 2021 3:12 PM - Chary: exciting.
May 17, 2021 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 17, 2021 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazing
May 17, 2021 3:13 PM - IanSkinner1982: Keep forgetting this place exists.
May 17, 2021 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure they're  still using the dogshit Mediatek thing
May 17, 2021 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Still has 32gbs of storage tho lol
May 17, 2021 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh, it's a slightly newer dogshit mediatek thing
May 17, 2021 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooow, Amazon really stepping up!
May 17, 2021 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh, and even a 1080p screen!
May 17, 2021 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally up from like 1200x800 or whatever it is
May 17, 2021 3:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy that sure is worth $150!
May 17, 2021 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Lol
May 17, 2021 3:15 PM - kenenthk: What others are out there for worth the $150 I never use tablets but been looking at getting one
May 17, 2021 3:15 PM - Chary: I have like a gen 2 fire tablet
May 17, 2021 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: D) None of the above, don't buy a tablet
May 17, 2021 3:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 17, 2021 3:16 PM - Chary: it was too slow for even my mom
May 17, 2021 3:16 PM - Veho: The Fire tablets were fine if all you ever wanted to do was use Amazon's services on it. Low res movies, low bitrate e-books, no apps whatsoever...
May 17, 2021 3:16 PM - Veho: They sucked for everything else.
May 17, 2021 3:16 PM - Chary: I loved my ipad, but that was back when I didnt have a phone OR a pc...
May 17, 2021 3:16 PM - Veho: *audio-books
May 17, 2021 3:17 PM - Chary: I mean the ebooks were low rate too, with how bad that screen was
May 17, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, ebooks are meh to read on a Fire tablet cuz Amazon wants to sell you Kindles lol
May 17, 2021 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're better now that you can just get rid of all the Amazon stuff
May 17, 2021 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But still, the specs make it meh for anything
May 17, 2021 3:19 PM - Chary: I'm sure for 150 you could get some dinky netbook with more power than a fire tab, yeah?
May 17, 2021 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Vizio made a decent looking one back in like 2016
May 17, 2021 3:19 PM - Chary: or...a used ipad 5 or something thats probably cheapish by now, i'm sur ethats comparable
May 17, 2021 3:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you could probably buy like an old business laptop or something that would be better
May 17, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I spent $75 on a 4th gen iPad for my daughter
May 17, 2021 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is still waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too fucking expensive for a fucking 9 year old tablet
May 17, 2021 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That said, it still actually performs like...ok
May 17, 2021 3:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For a 9 year old tablet lol
May 17, 2021 3:24 PM - Chary: pls stop making me feel old, i didnt know the ipad 4 was that old
May 17, 2021 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're on the 8th gen now ;O;
May 17, 2021 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Buy the Samsung mega massive 6" screen lol
May 17, 2021 3:25 PM - ScrewdriverLas: Hey, I'm trying to make a graphical hack of this game. Anyone willing to help me get a decompiled version? I've never done this before...
May 17, 2021 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if nvidia will ever release another one
May 17, 2021 3:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
May 17, 2021 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, just like Android media boxes they're a dead market
May 17, 2021 3:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same reason they don't release a Shield TV 2
May 17, 2021 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Yeah not really much of a point in owning one with foldables getting popular now
May 17, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only ones who still make "modern" tablets are Amazon, Samsung, and Apple basically
May 17, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else is either chinese garbage or chinese garbage that a big brand slaps their name on
May 17, 2021 3:37 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if we'll see $400~ foldables in the next few years
May 17, 2021 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Book-like foldables, probably a loooooong time
May 17, 2021 3:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the flip phone foldables yeah
May 17, 2021 3:39 PM - kenenthk: China has ideas to steal
May 17, 2021 3:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: China already stole it, the Xiaomi Mi Mix whatever thing is still like $1600 lol
May 17, 2021 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Yeah China is starting to try to sell phones for like $800+ may as well buy a new Samsung shit
May 17, 2021 3:43 PM - kenenthk: I have been thinking about trying Poco phones $300 for like 120hz display seems okay
May 17, 2021 3:44 PM - Veho: I can see how one brand of made-in-China phones shouldn't cost as much as another brand of made-in-China phones, yes.
May 17, 2021 3:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gadgetsnow.com/mobile-phones/Poco-X4
May 17, 2021 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Actually Samsung doesn't make phones in China anymore 
May 17, 2021 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They exploit other countries like Vietnam and India
May 17, 2021 3:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I think Brazil
May 17, 2021 3:45 PM - kenenthk: Yeah And Apple uses most Samsung parts in some of their devices
May 17, 2021 3:46 PM - Veho: Huawei and Xiaomi use Samsung's parts too.
May 17, 2021 3:46 PM - Veho: Turns out Samsung manufactures all phones in the world.
May 17, 2021 3:46 PM - Veho: By proxy.
May 17, 2021 3:46 PM - kenenthk: All the same shit basically
May 17, 2021 3:46 PM - Chary: slave labor, exploited workers, idc so long as my phone plays vidja gaem ;O;
May 17, 2021 3:47 PM - Flame: Tom we are team Samsung!
May 17, 2021 3:47 PM - Flame: GO Child labor!!!
May 17, 2021 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Those workers get paid in proper amounts of bread crumbs 
May 17, 2021 3:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: at least those children have jobs instead of just sitting around all day /s
May 17, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: Like a certain Scott I could mention.
May 17, 2021 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Yeah you should apply at Foxconn Scott hear they have good benefits
May 17, 2021 3:50 PM - Flame: not like Amazon workers who get paid in piss?
May 17, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No no Flame, they don't get paid in piss, they pay Amazon in piss 
May 17, 2021 3:50 PM - kenenthk: No Flame they get fired if they piss then get piss thrown at them
May 17, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: See, if I were an Amazon worker who had to piss in bottles, I'd just open that shit up and chuck it in the building everyday
May 17, 2021 3:51 PM - kenenthk: If you mention the word union you get decapitated
May 17, 2021 3:51 PM - Flame: Sshhh dont say the U word ken 
May 17, 2021 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mod staff should unionize ;O;
May 17, 2021 3:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: against who?
May 17, 2021 3:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: WAKE UP FLAME, THEY'RE EXPLOIITING YOU
May 17, 2021 3:53 PM - kenenthk: So that's why he mods the Nintendo section
May 17, 2021 3:53 PM - Flame: we have unionized. against the furries ;O;
May 17, 2021 3:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you cant stop us
May 17, 2021 3:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: good luck trying
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I were admin I'd ban all furries
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom4Admin2021
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Flame: shut up Scott now go and work as a manager in one of those phone building factoires.... your old enough.
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: isn't one of the mods a furry?
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - kenenthk: Poor jd
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did I stutter?
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ban all the furries
May 17, 2021 3:55 PM - Flame: who p1ngpong
May 17, 2021 3:56 PM - Flame: ??
May 17, 2021 3:56 PM - Flame: p1ngpong is like mountain from game of thrones
May 17, 2021 3:56 PM - Flame: he takes good care of furries
May 17, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: p1ng is kind
May 17, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Pong is his mean side
May 17, 2021 3:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "who p1ngpong" nope, not that i know of at least
May 17, 2021 4:19 PM - Chary: we dont need to ban furries
May 17, 2021 4:19 PM - Chary: we just run them off via bullying
May 17, 2021 4:19 PM - Chary: ;O;
May 17, 2021 4:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: even vins?
May 17, 2021 4:21 PM - Chary: have you seen vins in the shoutbox lately
May 17, 2021 4:22 PM - Chary: yeah, thats right
May 17, 2021 4:25 PM - banjo2: YES
May 17, 2021 4:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that
May 17, 2021 4:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 's just one furry, you cant stop all of us
May 17, 2021 4:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: although we no longer have a mod to defend us
May 17, 2021 4:33 PM - Flame: Scott_pilgrim go to school learn stuff.
May 17, 2021 4:34 PM - Flame: dont end up a crack hoe
May 17, 2021 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im already in school
May 17, 2021 4:36 PM - Flame: nice learning you are doing right now
May 17, 2021 4:36 PM - Flame: A*
May 17, 2021 4:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Somehow im not failing
May 17, 2021 4:37 PM - Veho: Enjoy it while it lasts.
May 17, 2021 4:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "nice learning you are doing right now" im in homeroom rn
May 17, 2021 4:51 PM - Veho: American school system confuse Veho.
May 17, 2021 4:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: yeah, our system isnt really that good
May 17, 2021 4:58 PM - Veho: No I mean "homeroom", and also the vast number of electives you guys have.
May 17, 2021 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Elementary is basically just a handheld from a teacher walking you around class and hopefully not the school janitor
May 17, 2021 5:18 PM - Veho: Elementary my dear Watson.
May 17, 2021 5:21 PM - kenenthk: It's also 80% of Nintendo consumers which would explain Scott
May 17, 2021 5:44 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Sj_Zhp1Nkwk
May 17, 2021 6:00 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/lw5fAK1
May 17, 2021 6:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: consume nintendo every day
May 17, 2021 6:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vXpX17i.mp4
May 17, 2021 6:14 PM - Veho: This is not satire.
May 17, 2021 6:31 PM - Haemogoblin: Evening all
May 17, 2021 6:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Sup goblin
May 17, 2021 6:53 PM - banjo2: Love Nintendo hate sega
May 17, 2021 6:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: blood goblin
May 17, 2021 6:56 PM - Veho: https://wiki.lspace.org/mediawiki/Hemogoblin
May 17, 2021 7:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxitjYqUexI
May 17, 2021 7:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csOp4eEC4Mo
May 17, 2021 9:18 PM - BizzareGaming926: hello i just got homebrew last night it works thanks for the help
May 17, 2021 9:50 PM - TomRannd: you
May 17, 2021 9:50 PM - TomRannd: you're welcome i'm happy i could help you
May 17, 2021 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Captain morgt and Pepsi blue go well together
May 17, 2021 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: captain morgan goes with everything
May 17, 2021 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: put it in chocolate milk or iced coffee for a poor mans baileys
May 17, 2021 10:02 PM - kenenthk: Like uremum
May 17, 2021 10:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Ur mum gay
May 17, 2021 10:45 PM - kenenthk: After being with yours she did go gay
May 17, 2021 11:05 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: The Captain Jdbye 
May 17, 2021 11:41 PM - banjo2: numba 7
May 17, 2021 11:41 PM - banjo2: ^
May 18, 2021 12:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: sonic anal knight
May 18, 2021 12:48 AM - Chary: sega does what nintendont
May 18, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: What does Sega do
May 18, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: No mom's either
May 18, 2021 12:53 AM - kenenthk: https://www.imore.com/airpods-max-dont-support-apple-musics-lossless-songs-apple-says?amp
May 18, 2021 1:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "What does Sega do" they listen to fans
May 18, 2021 1:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: they dont sue the shit out of people for doing literally anything with their characters
May 18, 2021 1:35 AM - kenenthk: I'll sue you
May 18, 2021 2:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: not if i sue you first
May 18, 2021 3:39 AM - Chary: Fracking
May 18, 2021 3:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POGGERS 
May 18, 2021 3:42 AM - kenenthk: dlucking
May 18, 2021 3:46 AM - Chary: turducken
May 18, 2021 3:50 AM - kenenthk: snurckendedingus
May 18, 2021 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Lol Samsung Galaxy book pro original name ideas are lacking
May 18, 2021 3:54 AM - banjo2: dont say fra*cking


----------



## TaigaChat (May 19, 2021)

May 18, 2021 4:03 AM - Chary: peck
May 18, 2021 4:21 AM - kenenthk: phuck
May 18, 2021 4:21 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Heck
May 18, 2021 5:14 AM - ChicoPancho: fuck
May 18, 2021 5:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *gasp*
May 18, 2021 5:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: how could you say such a thing
May 18, 2021 8:11 AM - Skelletonike: I dont get why people hate tencent so much.
May 18, 2021 9:24 AM - Flame: no the real question is @Skelletonike whats with your love for tencent
May 18, 2021 10:36 AM - Chary: Privacy concerns and monopoly stuff afaik
May 18, 2021 10:39 AM - Skelletonike: facebook and google are the same though
May 18, 2021 10:40 AM - Skelletonike: and I dont love tencent, just don't have issues with them
May 18, 2021 10:41 AM - Flame: tomato potato. facebook, google. tencent
May 18, 2021 10:41 AM - Flame: all the same shit
May 18, 2021 10:42 AM - Skelletonike: hence my point, people dont hate those as much as tencent
May 18, 2021 10:43 AM - Skelletonike: and dont seem to have a problem with them
May 18, 2021 10:43 AM - Flame: its just propaganda
May 18, 2021 10:44 AM - Skelletonike: you're either spied on by muricans or chinese
May 18, 2021 10:48 AM - Flame: but end of the day. China is a communist state run by the few. the more powerful china get the more powerful they the few become and influence on our goverments.
May 18, 2021 10:49 AM - Flame: in muricans you got 0.0000000001% chance of changing stuff and how things work.
May 18, 2021 10:49 AM - Flame: in China its 0
May 18, 2021 12:10 PM - Newhouse-Estates: The earth isn't a spinning billianrd ball.
May 18, 2021 12:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People don't like Tencent because Tencent is basically owned and funded by the Chinese government, and everything Tencent touches and invests in is
May 18, 2021 12:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: basically a front for China to integrate themselves into non-Chinese countries and attempt to influence them to their own desires
May 18, 2021 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ie that time they forced Blizzard to punish some esports guy for supporting the Hong Kong protests
May 18, 2021 12:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Facebook and Google just want to sell your info for money
May 18, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fSDl9Cz.jpg
May 18, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: Why can0t China just buy our private info from Facebook like everyone else? Why do they have to be so extra?
May 18, 2021 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they don't just want our info, they want to control our info ;O;
May 18, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: Just like Google then.
May 18, 2021 12:33 PM - Chary: Reported y’all to tencent for wrongthink
May 18, 2021 12:33 PM - Chary: Chinese government will be arresting you soon
May 18, 2021 12:37 PM - Skelletonike: I wanted to visit china, but damn, flights alone are double the price of Japan's
May 18, 2021 12:37 PM - Skelletonike: at least I can visit most european countries for roughly 100€
May 18, 2021 12:39 PM - Veho: Especially now that corona killed air traffic and companies are desperate.
May 18, 2021 12:40 PM - Skelletonike: well, it was always cheap-ish among EU members
May 18, 2021 12:40 PM - Chary: I haven’t checked ticket prices in over a year
May 18, 2021 12:41 PM - Chary: Wonder what the rates are to California
May 18, 2021 12:41 PM - Skelletonike: deffo not going to england though, ireland and scotland sure
May 18, 2021 12:41 PM - Skelletonike: england is a pain now
May 18, 2021 12:46 PM - Skelletonike: housing is also pretty cheap, was checking for my holidays in august, I can book flight and a 4 star hotel stay (full week) and only pay around 600€ (this for italy and greece)
May 18, 2021 1:04 PM - Veho: It's even cheaper off season, if you're contemplating going in June the prices are crazy low compared to mid-season (July and August) prices.
May 18, 2021 1:04 PM - Veho: And even those are lower this year because of the 'rona.
May 18, 2021 1:06 PM - Veho: We rented a seaside bungalow for a few days in June just for the shits and giggles.
May 18, 2021 1:08 PM - Veho: So if you ever wanted to see Italy without all the tourists, now's the time.
May 18, 2021 1:08 PM - Veho: If you're vaccinated.
May 18, 2021 1:08 PM - Veho: 
May 18, 2021 1:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: and therein lies the issue
May 18, 2021 1:14 PM - Veho: There is the rub?
May 18, 2021 1:49 PM - OldBoi: [abruptly stops rubbing something in private] [hearing nothing, resumes rubbung]
May 18, 2021 2:14 PM - Skelletonike: I already ahd covid
May 18, 2021 2:14 PM - Skelletonike: isn't it the same as the vaccine? =O
May 18, 2021 2:15 PM - Veho: No.
May 18, 2021 2:25 PM - Skelletonike: tch
May 18, 2021 2:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: no because there are multiple mutations and having had one doesn't mean you can't get the others
May 18, 2021 2:34 PM - Veho: https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2021-04-17/covid-survivors-may-require-just-one-shot-of-a-two-dose-vaccine
May 18, 2021 2:41 PM - Skelletonike: I was obviously kidding
May 18, 2021 2:53 PM - Veho: I'm just saying that if you've already had COVID, one dose of the vaccine could be enough.
May 18, 2021 2:54 PM - Veho: Not sure what's the vaccine situation is where you live. Any shortages or whatever.
May 18, 2021 3:26 PM - alivebacon: skelletonike ik u were joking but youre prob immune from that strain of covid now (maybe not others)
May 18, 2021 4:07 PM - Skelletonike: nah, seems to be going pretty well here
May 18, 2021 4:08 PM - Skelletonike: my grandmother had the two doses like in january or so
May 18, 2021 4:08 PM - Skelletonike: my aunt is taking hers this month (she's 63)
May 18, 2021 4:08 PM - Skelletonike: atm only people with health issues and over 55 can sign up for vaccine
May 18, 2021 5:04 PM - kenenthk: explosions go boom
May 18, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: We had some issues with our application system, but family doctors all received an appointment list they could assign to their patients. I called my doctor and asked for a vaccination appointment, and got one.
May 18, 2021 5:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: When you getting vaccinated?
May 18, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: Got my first dose of AZ two weeks ago, second one is three months after the first one.
May 18, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/w95ZMmBQC8k?feature=share
May 18, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: Thanks Obama.
May 18, 2021 5:57 PM - kenenthk: I work here give me free things
May 18, 2021 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Try it at a bank
May 18, 2021 6:00 PM - kenenthk: You can get a free pen if you deposit $10,000
May 18, 2021 6:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: can someone else confirm
May 18, 2021 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Yes
May 18, 2021 6:26 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 18, 2021 6:28 PM - Veho: $10,000 is a ballpoint, but for $100,000 you get a fountain pen.
May 18, 2021 6:40 PM - kenenthk: New superman and lois episode today
May 18, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: Oh for fuck's sake.
May 18, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: I didn't even know that show existed.
May 18, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: It's not bad I like the plot superman is still being Superman while parenting
May 18, 2021 6:42 PM - Veho: How many Superman shows do we need?
May 18, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Enough for a petabyte
May 18, 2021 6:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKHOvSbQTIo 
May 18, 2021 7:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Wtf is "burning dvds"
May 18, 2021 7:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Are you like actually setting a dvd on fire?
May 18, 2021 7:06 PM - kenenthk: Putting them in fire
May 18, 2021 7:06 PM - Veho: Kids  
May 18, 2021 7:09 PM - kenenthk: Let's have someone else tell us something a 2 second Google search can teach you
May 18, 2021 7:42 PM - banjo2: i looked up who joe is on google but i couldn't find a definitive answer. could you help me?
May 18, 2021 7:43 PM - Veho: JOE MAMA
May 18, 2021 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Joe Bama
May 18, 2021 7:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Joe nuts
May 18, 2021 7:48 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000A09EN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_NRV5Y7WAYZ5HBNYASGZV
May 18, 2021 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Huh amazon updated it's ui app a bit
May 18, 2021 7:59 PM - banjo2: thanks guys. you're the best
May 18, 2021 7:59 PM - kenenthk: modding cfw to cfw help
May 18, 2021 8:15 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/ZVUyyHYkBHk
May 18, 2021 8:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Lmao
May 18, 2021 8:18 PM - Veho: Swag swag swaaaag
May 18, 2021 8:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Weed
May 18, 2021 8:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Remember kids dont do drugs
May 18, 2021 8:22 PM - Veho: Some of them do.
May 18, 2021 8:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: if you do drgus, then at least share with me
May 18, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: Lie to your doctor for the good stuff
May 18, 2021 8:31 PM - KILZpro3: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/
May 18, 2021 8:31 PM - KILZpro3: To go this cool clone site!!!
May 18, 2021 8:32 PM - KILZpro3: (NOT CLICKBAIT)
May 18, 2021 8:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://nerdist.com/article/pigs-mice-breathe-from-anuses/
May 18, 2021 8:35 PM - KILZpro3: Females can breath out of their ass too
May 18, 2021 8:35 PM - KILZpro3: You know that?
May 18, 2021 8:35 PM - banjo2: swag
May 18, 2021 8:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: source?
May 18, 2021 8:35 PM - KILZpro3: Here
May 18, 2021 8:35 PM - KILZpro3: https://gbatemp.net/shoutbox/
May 18, 2021 8:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Id google that but im at school rn and there is no way im letting anyone see me google "can women breathe through their anuses"
May 18, 2021 8:36 PM - KILZpro3: https://big979.iheart.com/content/2021-05-17-turns-out-we-might-be-able-to-breathe-through-our-butts/
May 18, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ata4wtO.mp4
May 18, 2021 8:46 PM - kenenthk: I can urinate through my butt
May 18, 2021 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Especially after chipotle
May 18, 2021 8:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Why do people think women cant fart
May 18, 2021 8:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: believe it or not, we can
May 18, 2021 8:50 PM - banjo2: impossible
May 18, 2021 8:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Before you ask no i will not give video evidence
May 18, 2021 8:52 PM - kenenthk: I would hope no one asks
May 18, 2021 8:57 PM - banjo2: ^
May 18, 2021 8:59 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/SYknsR4Eiso flordia man running his morning runs
May 18, 2021 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Never knew you could clone the shields drive may need to try that
May 18, 2021 10:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N8IDv8viZk
May 18, 2021 10:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: There are really mfs out there speedrunnng drinking water
May 18, 2021 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like that lady that died drinking water trying to win a Wii?
May 18, 2021 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/news/djs-axed-after-woman-dies-in-wii-water-drinking-contest-9678573/#:~:text=A%20preliminary%20autopsy%20indicated%20that%20Jennifer%20Strange%2C%2028%2C%20died%20from,game%20console%20valued%20at%20%24250.
May 18, 2021 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But did she win?
May 18, 2021 11:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Well she's dead
May 18, 2021 11:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: TIL water intoxication is a thing apparently
May 18, 2021 11:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: honestly im tired of the sus meme
May 18, 2021 11:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's just ubfunny at this point
May 18, 2021 11:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's me
May 18, 2021 11:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Why is the wii port of re4 the highest rated
May 18, 2021 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a new thing
May 18, 2021 11:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: anything is bad for you if you consume enough of it
May 18, 2021 11:29 PM - kenenthk: You're bad for me
May 18, 2021 11:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: why don't you leave then
May 18, 2021 11:36 PM - kenenthk: Paid in advanced
May 18, 2021 11:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Drink more water!!! Lol
May 18, 2021 11:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Honestly water intoxication is a pretty lame way to die
May 18, 2021 11:42 PM - kenenthk: So is drowning
May 18, 2021 11:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: What is the lamest way to die?
May 18, 2021 11:46 PM - kenenthk: Suicide
May 19, 2021 12:04 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: FROM POLLS
May 19, 2021 12:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: polls suck
May 19, 2021 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rough sex
May 19, 2021 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm choke to death on food?
May 19, 2021 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Raped by an elephant?
May 19, 2021 12:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: That would be embarrassing but definitely not lame
May 19, 2021 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Caught between two mating whales while scuba diving?
May 19, 2021 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sort of a living condom?
May 19, 2021 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do whales have periods?
May 19, 2021 12:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Do whales have periods?" there isn't enough data on that
May 19, 2021 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 19, 2021 12:34 AM - Stealphie: video games
May 19, 2021 12:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Shush child we're discussing important manners
May 19, 2021 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also is whale sperm like large? Like tadpole sized?
May 19, 2021 12:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: According to the guardin "whales have some of the smallest sperm of all mammals. They vary from 50-75 microns, whereas human sperm are 40-90 microns long"
May 19, 2021 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTvS9lvRxZ8
May 19, 2021 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hah take that whales!!!!
May 19, 2021 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Can't say that about uremum
May 19, 2021 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/P1GI7x5.jpeg
May 19, 2021 2:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7NeEYat.jpeg
May 19, 2021 2:42 AM - kenenthk: Huh new Amityville movie
May 19, 2021 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rule 34 Chainsaw Massacre?
May 19, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: Rule 35 murder entire family and blame the house
May 19, 2021 3:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lv71PA6
May 19, 2021 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uLOEJ9Y
May 19, 2021 3:11 AM - kenenthk: It's so humid out my cars window fog looking to be a hot ass summer
May 19, 2021 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/hslaJxY#
May 19, 2021 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SsfujjK
May 19, 2021 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1uCqk0DqBE


----------



## TaigaChat (May 20, 2021)

May 19, 2021 at 5:10 AM - kenenthk: That movie was lame didn't even use the Amityville house
May 19, 2021 at 5:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: What movie?
May 19, 2021 at 5:15 AM - kenenthk: Uremums
May 19, 2021 at 5:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Free willy?
May 19, 2021 at 5:17 AM - kenenthk: She was a big help at freeing willy
May 19, 2021 at 5:25 AM - kenenthk: Android 12 is already in beta
May 19, 2021 at 5:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: how do you go from my mom to android
May 19, 2021 at 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She is more machine than mam now....
May 19, 2021 at 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Pray she does not alter her deal any further....
May 19, 2021 at 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Yeah I always make sure Scotts mum has the latest software installed
May 19, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-flood.980/
May 19, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: time is a flat fucking circle
May 19, 2021 at 5:42 AM - banjo2: I've heard that the motion controls make it the best
May 19, 2021 at 5:43 AM - banjo2: you were in a server, right?
May 19, 2021 at 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I suspect time is part of the EM spectrum sort of like light but different also
May 19, 2021 at 5:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: AND ALL THE CHANNELS WERE JUST AMONG US STUFF
May 19, 2021 at 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think like gravity is to light like infra red radiation to time.
May 19, 2021 at 5:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: Re4 isnt even the best game tho
May 19, 2021 at 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Which makes sense, that time shifts as you approach relativistic speeds it shifts like red shift
May 19, 2021 at 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So time does have a speed....
May 19, 2021 at 5:54 AM - kenenthk: I think I need drugs to survive
May 19, 2021 at 5:54 AM - Louse: whatya livin offa rn?
May 19, 2021 at 5:55 AM - kenenthk: Regret and depression
May 19, 2021 at 5:57 AM - Louse: one hellaffa
May 19, 2021 at 5:57 AM - Louse: trip you must be on
May 19, 2021 at 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Drugs are bad mkay lol
May 19, 2021 at 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Yoxbw5m
May 19, 2021 at 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/DHSCfap.jpeg
May 19, 2021 at 6:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bh3IPlJ
May 19, 2021 at 6:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IrDs2pm
May 19, 2021 at 6:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/HGwJLKp I wonder if kenenthk is OK....
May 19, 2021 at 7:24 AM - Chary: is he ever
May 19, 2021 at 7:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 19, 2021 at 9:15 AM - Veho: He's awwwww riiiiiiight, unf unf.
May 19, 2021 at 9:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/X0JMzp5
May 19, 2021 at 10:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fBP8U9W.jpg
May 19, 2021 at 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol that one made me choke on my coffee lol
May 19, 2021 at 10:37 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kZFp8c5.png
May 19, 2021 at 10:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5qwRq9a.jpeg
May 19, 2021 at 10:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/nh3UE.mp4
May 19, 2021 at 10:57 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gi6QA0t.jpg
May 19, 2021 at 11:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it cookie time? 
May 19, 2021 at 11:18 AM - Veho: It's always cookie time.
May 19, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Skelletonike: was the temp down for a bit?
May 19, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Veho: Yes.
May 19, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/CCuuLGR.mp4
May 19, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Skelletonike: damn
May 19, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Skelletonike: checking for cruises as a single sucks
May 19, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Skelletonike: just because I'm single I have to pay double .-.
May 19, 2021 at 12:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: but you get a room to yourself
May 19, 2021 at 12:32 PM - Skelletonike: paying double sucks
May 19, 2021 at 12:56 PM - Veho: Go to a resort instead.
May 19, 2021 at 12:57 PM - Veho: All the joy of being stuck in an isolated space with a bunch of retirees, but with larger rooms.
May 19, 2021 at 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: good times
May 19, 2021 at 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gravity and time are part of the EM spectrum and can be manipulated mass too...
May 19, 2021 at 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I am almost done with a true FTL drive.... At least a workable concept
May 19, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With current tech...
May 19, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 30 years of work....
May 19, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Veho: What have you been smoking?
May 19, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also dark matter might be ancient civilizations using negative mass in their ships causing acceleration of cosmic expansion....
May 19, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like reverse gravity
May 19, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho just a epiphany on some physics
May 19, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I was very tired at work last night and my mind wandered into some weird state and I think I managed to work out almost a real unifoed theory
May 19, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to explore the universe
May 19, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Veho: Born too late to explore the world. Born too early to explore space. Born right on time to explore dank memes.
May 19, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The tokamak drive concept is sooooo close to what I have been working on for over 10 years
May 19, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But plasma is like mid level stuff the wave has to be compressed even more to generate artificial gravity waves
May 19, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Compressed waves to force them into a higher energy state like a tsunami
May 19, 2021 at 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost to the point of an artificial singularity
May 19, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/OVlnER8SxfQ
May 19, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Look they made a movie about it lol
May 19, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xSlsMv4.jpg
May 19, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Veho: Not sure if I should post this in the meme box... https://i.imgur.com/4Gns8gF.jpg
May 19, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Veho: RED ROCKET
May 19, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Hello peopls
May 19, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Veho: Sup.
May 19, 2021 at 5:50 PM - kenenthk: Asses of whores
May 19, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: cocaine
May 19, 2021 at 5:54 PM - kenenthk: Humpday Wednesday
May 19, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj-v6zCnEaw
May 19, 2021 at 6:10 PM - Veho: Typing speed tests suck.
May 19, 2021 at 6:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Y
May 19, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Although some tests are way better than others
May 19, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Veho: They throw random words at you instead of giving you stuff that creates a more cohesive whole. I know the idea is touch typing while looking at the source text, but the source text is never so nonsensical.
May 19, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Veho: Also, most of the time when you type you type your own stuff, which makes sense in your brain.
May 19, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Veho: Random words? No.
May 19, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "They throw random words at you instead of giving you stuff that creates a more cohesive whole" there are tests where you can type quotes from a movie or a book
May 19, 2021 at 6:16 PM - kenenthk: I don't need no website saying I can't type the shitbox already does that for me
May 19, 2021 at 6:17 PM - Veho: Sup ken.
May 19, 2021 at 6:17 PM - kenenthk: Deeze nutz
May 19, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Nutz dee
May 19, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Veho: Boffa dem?
May 19, 2021 at 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Boba Fett
May 19, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: Boba deez nuts.
May 19, 2021 at 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Bob builds nutz
May 19, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_Ea3vzUa5Y
May 19, 2021 at 6:28 PM - kenenthk: Lol I didn't know switch online gave out free NES and SNES games it's almost like every android device can do that daily
May 19, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Veho: But not legally.
May 19, 2021 at 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Nah I own every SNES and NES cart out there
May 19, 2021 at 6:37 PM - kenenthk: If they gave out switch games every month that would be their entire library gone 
May 19, 2021 at 6:45 PM - kenenthk: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/burger-king-looks-to-take-the-crown-with-new-ch-king-chicken-sandwich-100032027.html
May 19, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Veho: "BURGER KING HOPES NEW CH'KING WILL SPELL K'CHING FOR THEIR PROFITS"
May 19, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Veho: I should be a reporter.
May 19, 2021 at 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Would you really want to
May 19, 2021 at 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Imagine $20 shit keyboards piled up in your living room 
May 19, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: I don't have to imagine, I already have them.
May 19, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: Fucking room filled with broken fucking cheapass fucking keyboards.
May 19, 2021 at 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Lel
May 19, 2021 at 6:49 PM - Veho: Really should just yeet the whole fucking bunch out the window one day.
May 19, 2021 at 6:49 PM - kenenthk: I got mine from a hospital they were about to throw away just cause it was missing a couple of useless F keys
May 19, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Veho: How will you pay respects now?
May 19, 2021 at 6:51 PM - kenenthk: My respect went out the window the day I decided to work in retail the past 5 years
May 19, 2021 at 6:52 PM - Veho: Seems like a silly decision in retrospect, doesn't it?
May 19, 2021 at 6:52 PM - kenenthk: Work in retail then ask
May 19, 2021 at 6:53 PM - kenenthk: You must be superman or we'll fire you
May 19, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Veho: IF I GO CRAZY THEN WILL YOU STILL CALL ME SUPERMAN
May 19, 2021 at 6:54 PM - kenenthk: If?
May 19, 2021 at 7:00 PM - Veho: If, when, potayto tomahto.
May 19, 2021 at 7:01 PM - kenenthk: POTATO
May 19, 2021 at 7:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/srsHwTU.gif
May 19, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Lilith Valentine: Potato!
May 19, 2021 at 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Don't call Sam a fat hobbit
May 19, 2021 at 7:16 PM - Veho: Stodgy hobbit.
May 19, 2021 at 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Broke back lord of the rings
May 19, 2021 at 7:18 PM - kenenthk: Saruman crushed Gandalfs feels
May 19, 2021 at 7:19 PM - Veho: They used to be besties.
May 19, 2021 at 7:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: basically, yeah
May 19, 2021 at 7:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Lord of the rings: abridged
May 19, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Veho: "Buncha dudes have to melt a mind control maguffin before another buncha dudes gets there."
May 19, 2021 at 8:06 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ITcfCMXSYt0
May 19, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05CXzjS8HX4
May 19, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Veho: DRUGZ?
May 19, 2021 at 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Rugz
May 19, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Veho: DRUGZ?
May 19, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Bugz?
May 19, 2021 at 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Bug juice
May 19, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Veho: DRuuuGZ~~~
May 19, 2021 at 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Viagra is a good drug
May 19, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Yiu cant even get high off it
May 19, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lame ass drug
May 19, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Veho: You say that now.
May 19, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Fun fact: ducks have spiral dicks
May 19, 2021 at 9:12 PM - mthrnite: pigs too
May 19, 2021 at 9:13 PM - mthrnite: inb4 yourmom too
May 19, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Veho: https://sc04.alicdn.com/kf/Ufa864912248a42cba438cdfa621146596.jpg
May 19, 2021 at 9:14 PM - Veho: Anatomically correct.
May 19, 2021 at 9:14 PM - mthrnite: that is brilliant
May 19, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Veho gets duck not drunk
May 19, 2021 at 9:44 PM - kenenthk: I would like to know why y'all know about animals reproduction systems so well
May 19, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Veho: Stuff like that tends to stick in the brain.
May 19, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Veho: You pick it up somewhere and you can never unlearn it.
May 19, 2021 at 9:47 PM - mthrnite: arcane knowledge.. get ya wizard on.
May 19, 2021 at 9:47 PM - mthrnite: https://www.straightdope.com/21341237/does-a-pig-have-a-corkscrew-shaped-penis
May 19, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Is that where the term getting tail comes from
May 19, 2021 at 9:55 PM - alivebacon: if so it would come from sus as thats the pigs scientific name but let's not think about amogus rn
May 19, 2021 at 10:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i hate amogus
May 19, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: I hate you
May 19, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Damn
May 19, 2021 at 11:17 PM - banjo2: alivebacon... hey what animal does bacon come from?
May 19, 2021 at 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Uremum
May 19, 2021 at 11:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jomUfluccKI
May 19, 2021 at 11:18 PM - banjo2: if you could answer me using the scientific name of the animal, i would love it. thanks guys you're getting me through elementary school
May 19, 2021 at 11:18 PM - kenenthk: The scientific name is uremum
May 19, 2021 at 11:19 PM - banjo2: ok thanks I'll tell ms watson that when she asks
May 19, 2021 at 11:19 PM - banjo2: you're the best kenneth
May 19, 2021 at 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Emma Watson?
May 20, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Lilith Valentine: Stab people
May 20, 2021 at 12:05 AM - kenenthk: Medication helps with that
May 20, 2021 at 12:17 AM - aadz93: sounds like someone needs Pentobarbital
May 20, 2021 at 12:22 AM - kenenthk: Does it work?
May 20, 2021 at 12:22 AM - aadz93: in Lilith case probably
May 20, 2021 at 12:23 AM - kenenthk: The only good drugs that actually work are illegal let that sink in
May 20, 2021 at 12:23 AM - aadz93: yeah you just figured that out
May 20, 2021 at 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Yes it took years of scientific research
May 20, 2021 at 12:25 AM - aadz93: well Pentobarbital, is usually the stuff they give when you get surgery done, to knock ya out, it's one of the few "legal" barbiturates, benzos have replaced them
May 20, 2021 at 12:27 AM - aadz93: but yeah won't have no need for stabbing afterwards
May 20, 2021 at 12:29 AM - aadz93: I feel your research includes "self-experimentation "
May 20, 2021 at 12:29 AM - kenenthk: Well if you stab someone that person won't have much need for anything depending on the stab
May 20, 2021 at 12:31 AM - aadz93: I was referring to giving it to the stabber not stab-bee
May 20, 2021 at 12:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: School lied to me, they said drug delers would give me free drugs
May 20, 2021 at 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Newsbreaking
May 20, 2021 at 12:33 AM - kenenthk: They were talking about doctors you know the people you give a lot of money to for medication that does nothing
May 20, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Scott_pilgrim: They also said my friends would give me drugs
May 20, 2021 at 12:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: that was a fucking lie, my asshole friends refuse to share drugs with ke
May 20, 2021 at 12:34 AM - kenenthk: This community could do well with a therapy board
May 20, 2021 at 12:35 AM - aadz93: shit well if you stab enough people in the USA, they'll strap you to a gurney and inject pentobarbital till you stop breathing
May 20, 2021 at 12:36 AM - aadz93: when you realize lethal injection is just a drug overdose
May 20, 2021 at 12:36 AM - kenenthk: No no that's a waste of medical resources they just dispatch officers to shoot you
May 20, 2021 at 12:36 AM - aadz93: two state allow firing squad
May 20, 2021 at 12:37 AM - aadz93: I think gas chamber, electric chair, and lethal injection are the only others
May 20, 2021 at 12:37 AM - kenenthk: Hitler advised for gas chambers
May 20, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: well they kinda fell out of favor
May 20, 2021 at 12:38 AM - kenenthk: If I was that fucked up I'd just want to be shot and be done with it
May 20, 2021 at 12:43 AM - aadz93: I don't see why it's even a choice, if they gonna die, they gonna die shit just kill the fucker
May 20, 2021 at 12:44 AM - aadz93: I get there has to be some level of humanity, but remember Death row inmates have homicide listed as cause of death of their certificate
May 20, 2021 at 12:44 AM - aadz93: in the usa
May 20, 2021 at 12:45 AM - kenenthk: Idt rather take the bullet then chance my bunghole be violated or beaten daily
May 20, 2021 at 12:46 AM - aadz93: nah if you're on death row, you're completely isolated, own cell, tv and facilities etc, better than what regular inmates would get
May 20, 2021 at 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe you could learn to love surprise butt sex?
May 20, 2021 at 12:47 AM - aadz93: sitting there waiting to be told when you will die
May 20, 2021 at 12:48 AM - kenenthk: If you're gonna go out don't let rules stop you
May 20, 2021 at 12:51 AM - aadz93: well better hope theres a tv remote
May 20, 2021 at 12:53 AM - aadz93: get some prison soap break it up in chunks, tie it in knot with some shoe string, boom prison beads
May 20, 2021 at 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Just move to a Germany they have like 5 star prisons
May 20, 2021 at 12:55 AM - aadz93: or Swiss/dutch
May 20, 2021 at 12:55 AM - aadz93: liver on a resort Island
May 20, 2021 at 12:55 AM - aadz93: live*
May 20, 2021 at 12:56 AM - aadz93: Champ-Dollon Prison is one
May 20, 2021 at 12:56 AM - aadz93: https://im.indiatimes.in/media/content/itimes/blog/2015/Aug/23/1440338629-unique-and-luxurious-prisons-champ-dollon-prison.jpg
May 20, 2021 at 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Trump tower is also a good choice
May 20, 2021 at 12:59 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/ACfKHjUmg_o
May 20, 2021 at 12:59 AM - aadz93: there that's perfect
May 20, 2021 at 1:00 AM - aadz93: Madagascar doing prison right
May 20, 2021 at 4:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: sugondese has better prisions
May 20, 2021 at 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Uremum has a better prison


----------



## TaigaChat (May 21, 2021)

May 20, 2021 5:18 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ur mum belongs in prision
May 20, 2021 5:26 AM - kenenthk: Uremum met my mom in prison
May 20, 2021 5:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i have a feeling that i know what happens next
May 20, 2021 5:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: I need help with a poem im writing, so far this is what ive come up with "there once was a man named trigger"
May 20, 2021 5:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i just need a word that ryhmes with trigger
May 20, 2021 6:00 AM - Veho: "Whose dick was a foot, if not bigger."
May 20, 2021 6:15 AM - kenenthk: He enjoyed his snickers
May 20, 2021 6:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: With his friend
May 20, 2021 6:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: who was a
May 20, 2021 6:39 AM - kenenthk: Champion at eating crackers
May 20, 2021 8:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WX7zeOh.mp4
May 20, 2021 10:51 AM - Skelletonike: is that a man or a woman?
May 20, 2021 10:51 AM - Skelletonike: hm
May 20, 2021 11:34 AM - Veho: Yes.
May 20, 2021 12:38 PM - banjo2: hey guys i need help on my swedish homework, what is the swedish word for "swish" ?
May 20, 2021 12:42 PM - Chary: Paging agent Issac
May 20, 2021 12:53 PM - Lilith Valentine: @Skelletonike I need more people asking those kinds of questions of me
May 20, 2021 1:13 PM - aadz93: @banjo2 the swedish are among us
May 20, 2021 2:16 PM - Issac: @banjo2 I wrote on your profile 
May 20, 2021 3:02 PM - alivebacon: @aadz93 i drew 12 imposters on a maths sheet at school cus i had a spare and i was bored
May 20, 2021 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Swish
May 20, 2021 3:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Issac knows swedish?
May 20, 2021 3:51 PM - Flame: why you dont?
May 20, 2021 3:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: No?
May 20, 2021 3:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Not yet, at least
May 20, 2021 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gasp, the guy from Sweden knows swedish
May 20, 2021 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How shocking
May 20, 2021 3:54 PM - Flame: im the one who tought issac swedish tom....
May 20, 2021 3:54 PM - Flame: stop being jelly
May 20, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Flame you barely speak proper english
May 20, 2021 3:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 20, 2021 3:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: OOOHHHHH
May 20, 2021 3:57 PM - Flame: tom how dare you...
May 20, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Get rekt
May 20, 2021 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Well doctor thinks my thyroid might be acting up
May 20, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Put you Prednisone they will
May 20, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Just did blood work and they want an ultrasound what should I name it
May 20, 2021 5:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Jesus II
May 20, 2021 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Revenge of the Christ
May 20, 2021 5:50 PM - kenenthk: I was born on Christmas
May 20, 2021 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: name it gbatemp
May 20, 2021 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that way they'll get bullied
May 20, 2021 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also they'll hate you
May 20, 2021 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Or just name it Scott
May 20, 2021 5:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: name it after your two favorite temp members
May 20, 2021 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Then it won't have a name
May 20, 2021 6:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: name it after a fictional character
May 20, 2021 6:02 PM - Scott_pilgrim: me dropping my kid off at school: you were named after two of the bravest men i knew, damn daniel chungus
May 20, 2021 6:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: name it danny devito godzilla
May 20, 2021 6:54 PM - Chary: name it suspended
May 20, 2021 7:03 PM - Veho: That was a bit harsh.
May 20, 2021 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Dang Chary
May 20, 2021 7:46 PM - Lilith Valentine: Oof
May 20, 2021 7:58 PM - kenenthk: Like I said before I don't get people that take things to a higher level chill sometimes
May 20, 2021 8:03 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HyZoAXl.gifv
May 20, 2021 8:09 PM - TomRannd: i just watched all of those little gifs things and they're pretty clever
May 20, 2021 8:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it friday yet? 
May 20, 2021 8:23 PM - Whyyyman: Anyone know how to unlock the ask section here?
May 20, 2021 8:23 PM - kenenthk: It's probably 5 posts
May 20, 2021 8:24 PM - Whyyyman: and how do you post?
May 20, 2021 8:24 PM - kenenthk: Post in the forums
May 20, 2021 8:24 PM - Whyyyman: ah ok thx
May 20, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Guess SteveO announced jackass 4 is coming this October
May 20, 2021 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: 
May 20, 2021 9:25 PM - Sicklyboy: They're all old now though, they're gonna die
May 20, 2021 9:28 PM - kenenthk: I think old Bam might do that to himself
May 20, 2021 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Guy looks just like his dad now
May 20, 2021 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Jack ass 6 Bam Jr beats his dad all day https://youtu.be/QhuJLXCLAIs
May 20, 2021 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gIlUNuSdJdA
May 20, 2021 10:40 PM - mthrnite: I could probably watch jackass longer than any given sport game, still under a minute for either.
May 20, 2021 10:41 PM - mthrnite: beach volleyball might go a bit longer.. jiggle physics are pretty cool
May 21, 2021 1:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 21, 2021 3:17 AM - Lilith Valentine: Panties
May 21, 2021 3:27 AM - kenenthk: Boxer briefs
May 21, 2021 4:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Umm... socks.


----------



## TaigaChat (May 22, 2021)

May 21, 2021 8:13 AM - Veho: https://www.iflscience.com/chemistry/patients-fart-causes-fire-during-surgery/
May 21, 2021 8:14 AM - Skelletonike: good morrow
May 21, 2021 8:14 AM - Skelletonike: yesterday I found about Gleaner Heights by chance.
May 21, 2021 8:15 AM - Skelletonike: No idea how this game flew under my radar for so long
May 21, 2021 8:52 AM - Veho: It looks interesting.
May 21, 2021 9:21 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9R8gJrPmA8
May 21, 2021 9:28 AM - Skelletonike: hm?
May 21, 2021 9:29 AM - Skelletonike: and well, I bought the game for the switch yesterday, gameplay was pretty nostalgic (snes harvest moon style)
May 21, 2021 9:30 AM - Skelletonike: love the twin peaks references (there's an npc called agent, he's sprite and character are similar to Dale Cooper)
May 21, 2021 9:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 21, 2021 9:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: You want nostalgic, try blaster master zero
May 21, 2021 10:06 AM - Skelletonike: I have it and played it
May 21, 2021 10:06 AM - Skelletonike: no regrets
May 21, 2021 10:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: What about Panzer Paladin 
May 21, 2021 1:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: ragrets*
May 21, 2021 1:40 PM - Chary: panzer dragoon
May 21, 2021 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Werid this users likes a bunch of my comments then limits who may view their profile
May 21, 2021 1:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hate when people do that
May 21, 2021 1:46 PM - kenenthk: What you hiding willice
May 21, 2021 1:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: or disable comments in the status update like if you don't want people to comment on what you say then don't say anything, it's a public discussion forum, discussion implies more than one person
May 21, 2021 1:48 PM - kenenthk: Forums give a right to some privacy
May 21, 2021 1:48 PM - kenenthk: But to hide everything sus
May 21, 2021 1:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 21, 2021 1:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: They are ninjas
May 21, 2021 2:20 PM - OldBoi: [pulls out my Excalibur] Bring 'em on!
May 21, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Ew put that back in your pants
May 21, 2021 2:23 PM - Louse: OldBoi is seriously wounded, but the soul still burns...
May 21, 2021 2:36 PM - OldBoi: LoL
May 21, 2021 2:58 PM - Chary: Lol
May 21, 2021 3:12 PM - OldBoi: I'm guessing I was just attacked by a ninja. lol
May 21, 2021 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Real ninjas attack you directly
May 21, 2021 3:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What are fake ninjas?
May 21, 2021 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Prostitutes
May 21, 2021 3:53 PM - Lilith Valentine: Did someone call for me?
May 21, 2021 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic Angel Knight: What are fake ninjas? <- well th ones you see in movies, tv and anime for one
May 21, 2021 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: real ninjas are nothing like that
May 21, 2021 4:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: or were, rather, since they don't exist anymore
May 21, 2021 4:11 PM - kenenthk: How do you know they don't exist that's the point of being a ninja
May 21, 2021 4:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You summon Lilith 
May 21, 2021 4:18 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Ninjas can summon things
May 21, 2021 4:20 PM - kenenthk: You aren't Lilith sak
May 21, 2021 4:29 PM - Skelletonike: there are real ninjas though, well, probably the last known ones
May 21, 2021 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: not anymore
May 21, 2021 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: you might be thinking of samurai
May 21, 2021 4:34 PM - kenenthk: Jd is an expert on everything that exsisted in the universe listen to him
May 21, 2021 4:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am not an expert on anything but my brain is filled with useless knowledge
May 21, 2021 4:37 PM - kenenthk: I have a few dead brain cells not that many are living in there anymore
May 21, 2021 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: hanging around the shitbox all day will do that
May 21, 2021 4:40 PM - kenenthk: Nah it increases them society kills them
May 21, 2021 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: doubt
May 21, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: You doubt society doesn't kill brain cells what are you 13
May 21, 2021 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: i think they're both bad but the shitbox is slightly worse
May 21, 2021 4:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: not as bad as the meme box though
May 21, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/45eNfOs.mp4
May 21, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Robots.
May 21, 2021 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Which one is the fembot
May 21, 2021 6:19 PM - Veho: Either one. Interchangeable sex bits.
May 21, 2021 6:19 PM - Veho: Speaking of sex bits, I just washed the inside of a vacuum cleaner hose.
May 21, 2021 6:19 PM - Veho: It was disgusting.
May 21, 2021 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Vacuums can be pretty arousing
May 21, 2021 6:23 PM - Veho: They succ.
May 21, 2021 6:26 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
May 21, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/38VEBOseAzM
May 21, 2021 6:37 PM - Veho: Best smart device ever.
May 21, 2021 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Buy one Veho we can dm
May 21, 2021 6:47 PM - Veho: I'm a bit out of the range. We may need a few other people in the middle.
May 21, 2021 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Nah just scuba diver in the middle of the Atlantic
May 21, 2021 7:42 PM - Veho: A buoy.
May 22, 2021 12:09 AM - mthrnite: I've got two cybikos
May 22, 2021 12:09 AM - mthrnite: they're shit
May 22, 2021 1:15 AM - kenenthk: Do you talk to yourself on them
May 22, 2021 4:03 AM - mthrnite: you can add numbers that are more than your fingers on them


----------



## TaigaChat (May 23, 2021)

May 22, 2021 4:03 AM - mthrnite: you can add numbers that are more than your fingers on them
May 22, 2021 4:09 AM - mthrnite: mainly tho, the brand died and they were a dime a dozen, and I'm a little bit of a gadget freak.
May 22, 2021 4:10 AM - mthrnite: I also have the laptop version of the Newton
May 22, 2021 4:32 AM - kenenthk: But do you have a virtual boy
May 22, 2021 5:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Dang they flying my phones from China as long as one of the stops is not Bakini Bottom I will be happy lol
May 22, 2021 5:39 AM - kenenthk: USPS airlines will sink it
May 22, 2021 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol or pee on them
May 22, 2021 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually when they fly stuff I get it fairly quick so fingers crossed
May 22, 2021 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One time way back in the R4 clone days I got them shipped to me from China in like 3 days literally made me go wtf.... Lol
May 22, 2021 6:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think that R4 Clone factory had to have been inside the airport lol
May 22, 2021 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still sad they where those that suicided after like 12 months (but so cheap I couldn't be made. I played a lot of games in those 12 months 
May 22, 2021 7:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For like 5 bucks I could preview the games I bought so worth it
May 22, 2021 7:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Of course when the 3DS came out DS at clearance stores lol could buy like 10 crap games for like 20 bucks
May 22, 2021 7:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: and trade them in at gamestop for 5 cents a piece
May 22, 2021 7:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: which is realistically what they are worth
May 22, 2021 8:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Naaahhh I played a lot of games on them 
May 22, 2021 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh you mean like Horse Time Gay Adventures
May 22, 2021 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah 5 cents is about right lol
May 22, 2021 8:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They produced like 5 million of them
May 22, 2021 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: DS Lips Extreme
May 22, 2021 8:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder if that would have snuck past Nintendo lol
May 22, 2021 8:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's cookie time
May 22, 2021 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: well Love Plus got past them so who knows
May 22, 2021 1:58 PM - Veho: Is Love Plus so scandalous? I don't remember.
May 22, 2021 1:58 PM - Veho: You'd think one of the Doki doki games would be worse.
May 22, 2021 1:58 PM - Veho: The ones where you have to poke schoolgirls to see if they are witches.
May 22, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doki_Doki_Majo_Shinpan!
May 22, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: https://apnews.com/article/sc-state-wire-health-coronavirus-pandemic-philanthropy-lifestyle-f2d83c7d78fadb074a016bbdec618a23
May 22, 2021 3:02 PM - kenenthk: I thought that was the point in thrift stores
May 22, 2021 3:15 PM - OldBoi: no, it was for reusable items. Not torn, mangled, generally f'd up stuff. I wonder if they'll take my used condoms
May 22, 2021 3:17 PM - kenenthk: I did almost get kicked out of one
May 22, 2021 3:25 PM - Veho: For trying to "donate" your trash, or just for being there?
May 22, 2021 3:27 PM - OldBoi: both I think
May 22, 2021 4:04 PM - kenenthk: I told a cashier she likes big things
May 22, 2021 4:08 PM - Veho: Big meals?
May 22, 2021 4:08 PM - kenenthk: She was snacking on hold fish instead of checking us out
May 22, 2021 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Gold
May 22, 2021 4:10 PM - Veho: Why would she check you out, were you feeling particularly hot that day?
May 22, 2021 4:10 PM - kenenthk: I was sweaty
May 22, 2021 4:10 PM - kenenthk: She made me wet
May 22, 2021 4:11 PM - OldBoi: lol
May 22, 2021 4:12 PM - kenenthk: I never lie about the events that happen in my life sadly
May 22, 2021 4:15 PM - OldBoi: oh? have you ever had a gay event in your life? [test]
May 22, 2021 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Many
May 22, 2021 4:16 PM - OldBoi: [shocked n runs away]
May 22, 2021 4:17 PM - kenenthk: Mostly from uremum
May 22, 2021 4:17 PM - OldBoi: LoL
May 22, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: I did get a big old box of these for 10 bucks https://www.candywarehouse.com/red-vines-licorice-california-collection-26-ounce-bag
May 22, 2021 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Good deal considering they go for almost 10 each
May 22, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: I misread that as "a big old box of cheese".
May 22, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: Got confused.
May 22, 2021 5:22 PM - OldBoi: I like the red vines
May 22, 2021 5:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: cheese would be better
May 22, 2021 6:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hb9Q3XK.mp4
May 22, 2021 6:23 PM - kenenthk: You know those shitty 600 NES games mini clones well I picked one up for like 10 bucks
May 22, 2021 6:23 PM - Chary: Twizlers > red vines
May 22, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: ken, that's how much they cost.
May 22, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: How shitty is it?
May 22, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: Will you send it to Ashens when you're done with it?
May 22, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08R3GWJVC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_QJ0K8PPPSR09W9GZRMR3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
May 22, 2021 6:24 PM - kenenthk: It's $25 thank you
May 22, 2021 6:25 PM - kenenthk: 1:23 PM - Chary: Twizlers > red vines < Sure but there was like 10 bags of them in the box
May 22, 2021 6:26 PM - kenenthk: It's too high quality for Ashens
May 22, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: It says it runs Minecraft in one illustration.
May 22, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: Minecraft came out in 2010, it's retro gaming.
May 22, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully the low quality version
May 22, 2021 6:35 PM - Veho: There is no other version.
May 22, 2021 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Theirs a 3090 version
May 22, 2021 6:45 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/yvx51_OJ1aU
May 22, 2021 6:45 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAWbvR8VeqI
May 22, 2021 6:54 PM - Veho: Eurovision 2021 is on in 5 minutes. Let the kitch begin  
May 22, 2021 6:58 PM - kenenthk: Are use people banned from viewing it
May 22, 2021 6:58 PM - kenenthk: USA
May 22, 2021 7:07 PM - Veho: You have to agree to the GDPR.
May 22, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msfdz_aksY8
May 22, 2021 7:18 PM - Veho: We jad two Beyonce copycats in a row, a few more to come, and then a copy of the entire Destiny's Child.
May 22, 2021 7:39 PM - Veho: Ooooh, the Serbian chicks are up.
May 22, 2021 7:42 PM - Veho: Plastic fantastic.
May 22, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: UK singer is wearing a leather jacket that looks like a pajama.
May 22, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: It would look like an entire wardrobe on someone less... girthy.
May 22, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: Greece is in with sparkly jailbait.
May 22, 2021 7:53 PM - kenenthk: $40 for a damn oil change if the filter might be $1 or $2 nope let's make it $10 scumbags
May 22, 2021 9:23 PM - kenenthk: This is a thing https://ibb.co/QHDMQfr
May 22, 2021 9:30 PM - ExtremeX: Can someone with ds lite knowledge react on my post pls https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-ds-lite-brick.588861/
May 22, 2021 9:30 PM - ExtremeX: i want to know where i am at
May 22, 2021 9:38 PM - kenenthk: Ask the oracle
May 22, 2021 11:12 PM - 77Urmel77: hello. does somebody know what happened to ps2-home.com?
May 22, 2021 11:15 PM - 77Urmel77: i tried to access the site but it seems complete offline
May 22, 2021 11:19 PM - 77Urmel77: i'd love to know how much likely it is that it reappears?
May 22, 2021 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ps2-home.com
May 22, 2021 11:21 PM - 77Urmel77: thank you very much. i really hoped fo a little backgroundstory.
May 22, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: Looks like their forums are up for me
May 22, 2021 11:34 PM - 77Urmel77: this is confusing me. i really can't access tis website and services like the one tom bombadildo posted answere this site to be offline
May 22, 2021 11:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ps2-home.com/forum/app.php/portal
May 22, 2021 11:47 PM - kenenthk: It's probably just site maintenance
May 22, 2021 11:51 PM - 77Urmel77: i try to get there for about a fortnight with no succes. prior to that i weren't there for 2 months or so. but 3 months ago i could use that site very reliably.
May 22, 2021 11:52 PM - kenenthk: No one here would know I don't think it's part of gbatemp
May 22, 2021 11:54 PM - 77Urmel77: i hoped to get some information here because of the familar content
May 22, 2021 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Best way is to ask in the right board then and wait for replies
May 22, 2021 11:56 PM - 77Urmel77: what board do you mean forexample? tell me please.
May 22, 2021 11:56 PM - kenenthk: I don't know what the issue is
May 22, 2021 11:58 PM - 77Urmel77: oh you mean what actual cosole related problem i wish to solve?
May 22, 2021 11:59 PM - 77Urmel77: i just want to surf a website i very much like for a few years now.
May 23, 2021 12:00 AM - kenenthk: We don't know it's seperate domains try asking on the sites forums or contact their staff
May 23, 2021 12:01 AM - kenenthk: Or if it's a specific question about a console ask here tons of users know stuff
May 23, 2021 12:02 AM - 77Urmel77: i understood. thank you
May 23, 2021 12:23 AM - mthrnite: I am an internaut, surfing the information superhighway
May 23, 2021 12:25 AM - mthrnite: how do you do fellow internauts?
May 23, 2021 12:39 AM - kenenthk: I'm the intersection you don't want to turn off of
May 23, 2021 12:42 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/R8lYQxZj0JI?feature=share
May 23, 2021 12:44 AM - mthrnite: that vid is a little choppy
May 23, 2021 12:50 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/iC3kCIRFPbA
May 23, 2021 12:50 AM - kenenthk: It's a machine built ford tuff for ex gfs
May 23, 2021 12:54 AM - mthrnite: she's a prime cut of beef now, literally
May 23, 2021 12:56 AM - kenenthk: She became what she loved
May 23, 2021 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye:  !
May 23, 2021 1:10 AM - mthrnite: 
May 23, 2021 1:11 AM - Sicklyboy: 
May 23, 2021 1:11 AM - Sicklyboy: Hi mthr 
May 23, 2021 1:11 AM - Lilith Valentine: 
May 23, 2021 1:12 AM - mthrnite: :tshu:
May 23, 2021 1:12 AM - kenenthk: Willing to share ex's digits to anyone who wants to leave threatening voicemails
May 23, 2021 1:13 AM - mthrnite: nu phon hoo dis
May 23, 2021 1:14 AM - kenenthk: VPN numbers are highly recommend and thoughtful
May 23, 2021 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken write her number on a bathroom stall
May 23, 2021 1:16 AM - kenenthk: nah it would have a glory hole and she'd be into that
May 23, 2021 1:16 AM - mthrnite: /me swipes right
May 23, 2021 1:17 AM - kenenthk: Surprise it's actually psis bathroom and the toilet is the glory hole
May 23, 2021 1:18 AM - kenenthk: You'd also get I'm so demonic into Satan but the smallest shit makes me cry and offends me gotta argue bout it
May 23, 2021 1:20 AM - mthrnite: satan is pretty cool guy he grills a good steak and doesn't afraid of anything
May 23, 2021 1:21 AM - kenenthk: Too bad his followers are whiny little twits that argue about everything
May 23, 2021 1:22 AM - mthrnite: that is generally true yes
May 23, 2021 1:22 AM - Sicklyboy: 1, is she single? 2, is she hot? Asking for a friend.
May 23, 2021 1:22 AM - mthrnite: satanists are like atheists with daddy issues
May 23, 2021 1:23 AM - mthrnite: i prefer my virtual boy
May 23, 2021 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Let's praise a man that's the opposite of everything holy and blame others
May 23, 2021 1:25 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/he_j45zFLqI
May 23, 2021 1:25 AM - kenenthk: Isn't cheese and milk cottage cheese
May 23, 2021 1:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.eurogamer.net/amp/2021-05-22-sony-disables-littlebigplanet-servers-due-to-the-severity-of-the-recent-attacks
May 23, 2021 1:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: mm human steak
May 23, 2021 1:28 AM - kenenthk: No jd that's just my penis
May 23, 2021 1:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: so that's why it was so chewy and smelled like shit
May 23, 2021 1:29 AM - kenenthk: Chewy idk smelled like shit probably
May 23, 2021 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Chewy.com for all your pets needs
May 23, 2021 1:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't have a pet chewbacca
May 23, 2021 1:37 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/uUdoI2rci2o
May 23, 2021 1:46 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Eggsbox 
May 23, 2021 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6g91VD40V2E
May 23, 2021 1:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081ZN4XY2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_A6VDGGWJYGSXTQVEV2VC
May 23, 2021 2:13 AM - mthrnite: i hid my edibles so my kids wouldn't fine 'em now I can't find 'em 
May 23, 2021 2:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm calling dcf
May 23, 2021 2:14 AM - mthrnite: i call dtf
May 23, 2021 2:15 AM - kenenthk: No dtf 4u
May 23, 2021 2:15 AM - mthrnite: /me plugs in virtual boy
May 23, 2021 2:15 AM - kenenthk: No virtual boy pornhub 4u
May 23, 2021 2:16 AM - mthrnite: this looks like a job 4 gamegirl pocket
May 23, 2021 2:16 AM - mthrnite: 
May 23, 2021 2:16 AM - kenenthk: No gamegirl pocket 4u
May 23, 2021 2:17 AM - mthrnite: you harshing the buzz i ain't got 
May 23, 2021 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Well if you kept better track of your edibles you'd have a buzz I could kill
May 23, 2021 2:18 AM - mthrnite: the cat's acting funny, maybe i hid 'em up the cat
May 23, 2021 2:18 AM - mthrnite: i remember thinking nobody'll find em here
May 23, 2021 2:20 AM - kenenthk: Did you look in all the holes
May 23, 2021 2:20 AM - mthrnite: they were chocolate so this is tricky
May 23, 2021 2:21 AM - mthrnite: i'll just eat what i find and hope i get lucky
May 23, 2021 2:21 AM - kenenthk: Could be a bi liquid
May 23, 2021 2:21 AM - kenenthk: I said that to my ex and now she's my ex
May 23, 2021 2:23 AM - mthrnite: musk needs to fuck off on the cars and tunnels and get to work making sex robots
May 23, 2021 2:23 AM - mthrnite: give the people what they want
May 23, 2021 2:24 AM - kenenthk: Boobs
May 23, 2021 2:32 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/5Z-qUka3VYY
May 23, 2021 2:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: mthr: if you hid them while high you need to get high again and then you will remember where you put them
May 23, 2021 2:41 AM - Sicklyboy: wheeee I converted my sitting desk into an adjustable standing desk 
May 23, 2021 2:44 AM - mthrnite: amazing what you can do with a few cinderblocks
May 23, 2021 2:44 AM - mthrnite: Jdbye, currently tearing house apart
May 23, 2021 2:45 AM - Sicklyboy: lmao, nah, dropped two hundo on an electronic leg kit
May 23, 2021 2:45 AM - Sicklyboy: Looking back on this chat - fuck, I forgot that i need to make edibles this weekend. As if I didn't have enough to do tomorrow as it is...
May 23, 2021 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Y'all sex drives stoners
May 23, 2021 2:48 AM - Sicklyboy: w ut
May 23, 2021 2:48 AM - Sicklyboy: Actually before you even respond, let me head that off with a "no u"
May 23, 2021 2:50 AM - kenenthk: I meant drived but android
May 23, 2021 2:50 AM - Sicklyboy: That doesn't help, ken
May 23, 2021 2:50 AM - Sicklyboy: I don't think drived is even a word
May 23, 2021 2:51 AM - Sicklyboy: Hell, Chrome gives the the wiggly red under it
May 23, 2021 2:51 AM - kenenthk: I don't help me
May 23, 2021 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Is driven better 
May 23, 2021 2:52 AM - Sicklyboy: Yeah
May 23, 2021 2:52 AM - Sicklyboy: Now, remember that part where I said "Actually before you even respond, let me head that off with a "no u""?
May 23, 2021 2:52 AM - Sicklyboy: no u
May 23, 2021 2:53 AM - kenenthk: Nou 
May 23, 2021 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Mmm beefsticks
May 23, 2021 3:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beef curtains
May 23, 2021 3:59 AM - kenenthk: Want beef bro?


----------



## TaigaChat (May 24, 2021)

May 23, 2021 4:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yo I got a T-Bone right here for you lol
May 23, 2021 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: terminator bone?
May 23, 2021 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would not go near that
May 23, 2021 4:51 AM - kenenthk: Am I allowed to cry
May 23, 2021 4:55 AM - SG854: I have won at the game you call life. I scored big. This world will no longer be my purgatory.
May 23, 2021 4:55 AM - kenenthk: They have pills for suicidal thoughts
May 23, 2021 5:13 AM - SG854: Pill popping is not my cup of tea so to speak
May 23, 2021 5:14 AM - SG854: I have scored the lotto
May 23, 2021 5:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They also come in suppository form.
May 23, 2021 5:16 AM - kenenthk: I recommend greasing up bonus point if deaf
May 23, 2021 5:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Our new fun sized suppository guarantees that taking your meds will never be boring again!!!
May 23, 2021 5:17 AM - SG854: I prefer up the Anus my fellow friend
May 23, 2021 5:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The larger size guarantees effective medication delivery!!!!
May 23, 2021 5:19 AM - SG854: A Women dressed as Tifa giving me a rectal enlargement
May 23, 2021 5:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2021 5:20 AM - kenenthk: Why am I stressed over spending $300 on a damn phone
May 23, 2021 5:21 AM - SG854: Side effects may including external bleeding
May 23, 2021 5:23 AM - SG854: Get yours today  Anustride
May 23, 2021 5:23 AM - kenenthk: Fu china release the redmi note 10 to murica already
May 23, 2021 5:33 AM - mthrnite: palm phone is best phone
May 23, 2021 5:33 AM - mthrnite: small and stupid, just like me
May 23, 2021 5:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk just buy the international version I did lol
May 23, 2021 5:43 AM - mthrnite: check swappa.com for a decent used on
May 23, 2021 5:43 AM - mthrnite: one
May 23, 2021 5:44 AM - mthrnite: https://swappa.com/buy/xiaomi-redmi-note-10
May 23, 2021 5:45 AM - mthrnite: non-us 
May 23, 2021 5:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it the Pro version?
May 23, 2021 5:51 AM - kenenthk: Uremums the pro version
May 23, 2021 5:51 AM - mthrnite: i've never even heard of xiaomi
May 23, 2021 5:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we get 1200 watt phone chargers?
May 23, 2021 5:52 AM - kenenthk: Get the vivo 120w
May 23, 2021 5:52 AM - mthrnite: get a tesla coil charge anything in 10 seconds
May 23, 2021 5:53 AM - mthrnite: also set it on fire
May 23, 2021 5:53 AM - kenenthk: You could beat someone with that charger
May 23, 2021 5:55 AM - kenenthk: Fuck Elon
May 23, 2021 5:55 AM - kenenthk: He has more money then me
May 23, 2021 5:57 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Xiaomi-Redmi-Note-10-Pro-128GB-8GB-RAM-6-67-AMOLED-Display-Qualcomm-SM7150-Snapdragon-732G-GSM-Factory-Unlocked-International-Version-Onyx-Gray/373740884
May 23, 2021 5:59 AM - mthrnite: i just get my cousin's old phones
May 23, 2021 6:00 AM - mthrnite: rockin' a iphone 10 atm
May 23, 2021 6:00 AM - mthrnite: it's fine
May 23, 2021 6:01 AM - kenenthk: Can your eyes see it
May 23, 2021 6:02 AM - mthrnite: i have bionic eyes
May 23, 2021 6:02 AM - mthrnite: paid a fortune for 'em
May 23, 2021 6:03 AM - mthrnite: everything is slightly bluer tho
May 23, 2021 6:03 AM - mthrnite: so blue things are like, hyper duper blue
May 23, 2021 6:03 AM - kenenthk: Is that how my nudes got out
May 23, 2021 6:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002571653275.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.307d56b8UyX2KF&browser_id=a548616f75574d70b0cc6a302649454a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=yg4mgtuzwicaaw6b17997c54d5017525b2fc4a96f6&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH1e5317d7a9ce46d5a709cb35b54f94f3d.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
May 23, 2021 6:08 AM - mthrnite: kenenthk: torrent pl0x
May 23, 2021 6:10 AM - kenenthk: Phone companies will never change
May 23, 2021 6:11 AM - kenenthk: $1k top shit $500 deal with it $300 eat dogshit you poor fuck
May 23, 2021 6:12 AM - HylianBran: are your nudes tasty?
May 23, 2021 6:13 AM - kenenthk: $100 nft
May 23, 2021 6:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My nudes bring all the dudes to the yard, I could teach you but kenenthk would get barred
May 23, 2021 6:21 AM - kenenthk: Nft.gbatemp
May 23, 2021 6:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 23, 2021 6:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pGL2rytTraA
May 23, 2021 6:31 AM - kenenthk: https://crypto.com/nft/marketplace?search=Snoop+dogg&asset=ceb96aa815c67949c97855ce0efd472f&edition=306fabd697d0eba76748118ce0fe2194
May 23, 2021 6:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The price dropping like mad is awesome...
May 23, 2021 6:36 AM - kenenthk: For snoops nft?
May 23, 2021 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Lol they really remade cruella
May 23, 2021 9:41 AM - Veho: Not everything is a remake.
May 23, 2021 10:48 AM - Chary: Are you sure
May 23, 2021 10:48 AM - Chary: Maybe this conversation is a remake
May 23, 2021 10:59 AM - mthrnite: nothing new under the sun
May 23, 2021 10:59 AM - mthrnite: that said, looking kinda forward to cruella
May 23, 2021 11:00 AM - mthrnite: female bad guys are best bad guys
May 23, 2021 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Video game industry is copying Hollywood a remake of a remake of a remake
May 23, 2021 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 digital movies make you dlc the endings to movies
May 23, 2021 11:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/bfuL2DU_Ekg
May 23, 2021 11:16 AM - mthrnite: yep, just watched Invincible, edgy Justice League Unlimited
May 23, 2021 11:16 AM - mthrnite: also known as edgy Super Friends
May 23, 2021 11:17 AM - mthrnite: wasn't bad tho
May 23, 2021 11:36 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/JZXMgkfxgVg
May 23, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: Lupin is wacky in context too.
May 23, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: I love it.
May 23, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: Haven't seen the 3D animated one yet.
May 23, 2021 12:59 PM - mthrnite: it is worth your while
May 23, 2021 12:59 PM - mthrnite: I love it, watched it 3 times so far
May 23, 2021 1:06 PM - mthrnite: they nail the characters, esp Zenigata, and esp if you love part 2 lupin
May 23, 2021 1:27 PM - SG854: When a Doctor gives you a Prostate Exam and they tell you to Open Wide
May 23, 2021 1:49 PM - OldBoi: LoL
May 23, 2021 3:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LksuD65.png
May 23, 2021 3:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im back(unfournately)
May 23, 2021 3:32 PM - Veho: Welcome back.
May 23, 2021 3:32 PM - Veho: Chill.
May 23, 2021 3:39 PM - Chary: Lol
May 23, 2021 3:50 PM - OldBoi: awwhman Scott's back. LoL
May 23, 2021 3:54 PM - SG854: Scott had a rough life here at Temp
May 23, 2021 3:54 PM - SG854: It molded him
May 23, 2021 3:57 PM - SG854: He left here a boy and came back a man child
May 23, 2021 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Or is it a she
May 23, 2021 4:03 PM - kenenthk: 7:52 AM - Veho: Lupin is wacky in context too. < Lupin the 3rd?
May 23, 2021 4:06 PM - SG854: Oh yeah keep forgetting Scotty is She I think. I dunno don't keep up with this stuff.
May 23, 2021 4:07 PM - SG854: Left a little girl came back a she baby
May 23, 2021 4:09 PM - kenenthk: No need for more spanking Chary spAanked it good and well already
May 23, 2021 4:10 PM - SG854: Put little Scotty in time out
May 23, 2021 4:11 PM - Veho: Not sure what happened this time.
May 23, 2021 4:11 PM - SG854: Or should it be Scottalini
May 23, 2021 4:12 PM - kenenthk: It's just mother Chary putting temp kids in their place
May 23, 2021 4:15 PM - SG854: I'm going to start calling Chary Mommy
May 23, 2021 4:16 PM - Veho: I'm gonna stop you right there.
May 23, 2021 4:19 PM - SG854: Daddy is Costales
May 23, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: I bet staff do feel like parents at times
May 23, 2021 4:31 PM - Veho: Failed parents, maybe.
May 23, 2021 4:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: who the hell is costales
May 23, 2021 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Grandpa Veho
May 23, 2021 4:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/91HhsuOGaRo
May 23, 2021 4:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: veho's more of an uncle
May 23, 2021 4:55 PM - Veho: Creepy uncle.
May 23, 2021 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Reviewers are the family members we don't acknowledge but know exsist 
May 23, 2021 4:59 PM - Veho: The embarassing ones that preach from soapboxes.
May 23, 2021 4:59 PM - kenenthk: Must review petabyte of ramz fuck everyone else
May 23, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: People who post in the politics section are Florida hobos on bath salts.
May 23, 2021 5:01 PM - kenenthk: I don't think psi has sunk that low yet
May 23, 2021 5:02 PM - kenenthk: All staff went on vacation in flordia and came back corrupt and evil
May 23, 2021 5:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the people in the politic section are like my uncle that does crack
May 23, 2021 5:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bMJRqfI.mp4
May 23, 2021 5:08 PM - kenenthk: That's cheesey
May 23, 2021 5:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://reddit.com/r/3DS/comments/2ivmu0/how_to_get_rid_of_the_mayonnaise_smell/
May 23, 2021 5:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i love how they say THE mayonaise smell, as if it's a common issue
May 23, 2021 5:11 PM - Veho: It's cum.
May 23, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Well that's what we get when 3d shlings fly at your face
May 23, 2021 5:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Delivery guy had a bit too much fun with it before giving it to you
May 23, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: Shlongs
May 23, 2021 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Aye new tinder match
May 23, 2021 5:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i love how that podt was one of the top of all time
May 23, 2021 5:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the third top post is: https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/10/zelda-overwatch-are-top-pornhub-searches-for-2017/?ncid=rss
May 23, 2021 5:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ans the numba one post is : https://teddit.net/r/3DS/comments/62gftt/megadeal_alert_cory_in_the_house_for_898_free/https://teddit.net/r/3DS/comments/62gftt/megadeal_alert_cory_in_the_house_for_898_free/
May 23, 2021 5:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IQLdj3Zm-QQ
May 23, 2021 5:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: pornhub doesn't work on 3ds anymore
May 23, 2021 5:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not that i would know
May 23, 2021 5:21 PM - kenenthk: It's not like theirs millions of other sites that would
May 23, 2021 5:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's hard to find ones that do work
May 23, 2021 5:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: who wants to watch porn in 240p anyway
May 23, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: I do.
May 23, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: Who wants to watch porn in HD?
May 23, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: Warts and all.
May 23, 2021 5:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: e621 doesn't work either
May 23, 2021 5:24 PM - kenenthk: 8k porn gotta see the veins
May 23, 2021 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Beautiful oled panels needs some purpose
May 23, 2021 5:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im still on 1080p
May 23, 2021 5:29 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/4vRovY7QrEg?feature=share
May 23, 2021 5:29 PM - kenenthk: Uremum turned me onto 1080p
May 23, 2021 5:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ...how?
May 23, 2021 5:32 PM - kenenthk: I wonder
May 23, 2021 5:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/oWwQV1q04pU?feature=share
May 23, 2021 5:43 PM - Veho: That Chick ‘N’ Cheese burger looks great.
May 23, 2021 5:44 PM - Veho: And a "pizza flavored spice mix" sounds interesting.
May 23, 2021 5:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: pizza flavored spices sounds good on fries
May 23, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: The item description says it's "mix of oregano, basil, vegetable and tomato powder"
May 23, 2021 5:46 PM - Veho: I wonder what the "vEgeTabLe" is.
May 23, 2021 5:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: so the usual tomato sauce flavoring they call pizza flavor
May 23, 2021 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: tomato sauce is like 10% of what makes a pizza
May 23, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: I guess. Needs powdered cheese.
May 23, 2021 5:48 PM - Veho: And powdered ham.
May 23, 2021 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i bet the vegetable is onion powder
May 23, 2021 5:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least partially
May 23, 2021 5:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: garlic powder as well
May 23, 2021 5:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i have had a few different pizza flavored potato chips and for some reason they always omit the cheese
May 23, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: What type of cheese do you put on pizza?
May 23, 2021 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: mozzarella, jarlsberg or cheap stuff
May 23, 2021 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's all good
May 23, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: Genuine mozzarella has a flavor so mild it can be omitted from a "pizza flavored" mixture. It's great on pizza but it gets completely lost among the other flavors when you make a flavor mix.
May 23, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: I'm just thinking out loud here.
May 23, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: And generally pizza doesn't use strong or sharp cheeses (except maybe blue cheese sometimes but that's some gourmet shit).
May 23, 2021 5:55 PM - kenenthk: Goat cheese pizza
May 23, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: Goat pizza.
May 23, 2021 5:56 PM - kenenthk: You can sprinkle in some sharp cheddar
May 23, 2021 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Why's pizza gotta be white all the time
May 23, 2021 5:56 PM - Veho: Racis.
May 23, 2021 5:56 PM - Veho: I use gouda.
May 23, 2021 5:57 PM - kenenthk: No white pizza in dis household
May 23, 2021 5:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: sharp cheddar on a pizza is a waste
May 23, 2021 5:57 PM - kenenthk: I had fast-food like all week last week making a Ruben
May 23, 2021 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah the cheap stuff is more or less like gouda
May 23, 2021 5:58 PM - kenenthk: Fast-food helps me cast tears away
May 23, 2021 5:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: jarlsberg is better though
May 23, 2021 5:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmmm goat cheese might be worth putting on pizza
May 23, 2021 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Greatest of all time
May 23, 2021 6:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: least if you put some game meat on it
May 23, 2021 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Crock pots piss me off
May 23, 2021 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Only good food comes out of it if you wait like 6-8 hours
May 23, 2021 6:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005IBXJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_BG60MF6W9ZZRJ1Q31DEV I want one of these
May 23, 2021 6:04 PM - Veho: Get one of these instead: https://www.amazon.com/BakerStone-ABDHX-000-Original-Pizza/dp/B015T6F1JE/
May 23, 2021 6:10 PM - kenenthk: $50 vs $150
May 23, 2021 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Oh fuck it pizzas will be born in ovens
May 23, 2021 6:18 PM - Veho: At least get a pizza stone.
May 23, 2021 6:18 PM - Veho: They're cheap but make a huge difference.
May 23, 2021 6:25 PM - kenenthk: I'll stone you with my pizza stone
May 23, 2021 6:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5ZOWD6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_P86Z0EFK1QT7593HY2B0 Actually might buy that I've been needing a new baking trey for them
May 23, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gjBwwVt.jpg
May 23, 2021 6:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eul6KTx0-m0
May 23, 2021 6:54 PM - p1ngpong: 5EKR8-ANCEB-0XBKE titan quest steam key
May 23, 2021 6:57 PM - Chary: wow it's like t-hug is back when it rains codes like that
May 23, 2021 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Already redeemed 
May 23, 2021 6:58 PM - Chary: rekt
May 23, 2021 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuckers, say something if you're gonna redeem it 
May 23, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet it was Chary
May 23, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fiend 
May 23, 2021 6:59 PM - Flame: fuckers
May 23, 2021 7:00 PM - p1ngpong: CUNTS
May 23, 2021 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh hey I own that game already apparently
May 23, 2021 7:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 23, 2021 7:03 PM - Veho: Fucking feeding frenzy in here.
May 23, 2021 7:04 PM - Veho: Dead silence for hours but toss a few crumbs and the shitbox explodes.
May 23, 2021 7:15 PM - Flame: DID SOMEBODY SAY CODE!
May 23, 2021 7:16 PM - Flame: wait, false alarm
May 23, 2021 7:18 PM - DinohScene: gay code
May 23, 2021 7:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: chat usernames are a rainbow rn
May 23, 2021 7:22 PM - Veho: Double gay.
May 23, 2021 7:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not gay enough
May 23, 2021 7:23 PM - Veho: We're several gays short.
May 23, 2021 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: P1ngpong is back 
May 23, 2021 7:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: a bit late there, sonic
May 23, 2021 7:35 PM - Veho: Having a weird beer right now: https://cdn.webshopapp.com/shops/262165/files/363356280/image.jpg
May 23, 2021 7:39 PM - Veho: Very stout. Very coffee. Very cocoa. No cherry whatsoever. Might have some tonka in it, dunno WTF that is.
May 23, 2021 7:46 PM - Chary: Add caramel sauce
May 23, 2021 7:48 PM - Veho: That's what I do with cheap beers.
May 23, 2021 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Get some of that root beer beer
May 23, 2021 7:56 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want some pudding 
May 23, 2021 8:18 PM - OldBoi: And I want some...... never mind.
May 23, 2021 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: root bear
May 23, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: https://kegnbottle.com/products/not-your-fathers-root-beer?gclid=CjwKCAjw-qeFBhAsEiwA2G7Nl19fbQqZL_Q2KFHXCrjZEW6cUuY8RvrqbL2sGSPhTqhs9A6a6Gbd_BoCydEQAvD_BwE
May 23, 2021 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: ginger beer is better
May 23, 2021 8:38 PM - kenenthk: It has no soul
May 23, 2021 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I would hope not
May 23, 2021 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not supposed to
May 23, 2021 8:44 PM - Veho: It has no sole.
May 23, 2021 9:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khkJJjPUa8c
May 23, 2021 9:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyOqGRjVtls
May 23, 2021 11:22 PM - Alegria: hi! I'd like to ask a quick question without to post a whole thread. In Pokémon OR/AS, you can claim and decorate secret base spots, then share it with a qr code (or streetpass, or online connection). But if you keep a qr code, then erase your save and make a new one, still using the same console, you can't flash that qr code because it's yours. (1/2)
May 23, 2021 11:23 PM - Alegria: is there a way to temporarily make your modded console pretend it's another console, so it can receive the qr code, or something similar??
May 23, 2021 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread, nobody in the shitbox is likely going to be able to help you
May 23, 2021 11:24 PM - Alegria: okay! thanks anyway
May 23, 2021 11:45 PM - Crazynoob458: screambox
May 23, 2021 11:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: AHHHHHHHHHHHH
May 23, 2021 11:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://youtu.be/S1nW5VCeyo8
May 23, 2021 11:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: if this dude isn't the next smash dlc im selling my switch
May 24, 2021 1:57 AM - Crazynoob458: amog us
May 24, 2021 2:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: CHOCOLATE RAIN! 
May 24, 2021 2:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tub girl will never be the same
May 24, 2021 2:52 AM - kenenthk: What about tuba girl
May 24, 2021 3:10 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/6yi_mva8F1A?feature=share
May 24, 2021 3:41 AM - Louse: time for Crab


----------



## TaigaChat (May 25, 2021)

May 24, 2021 at 5:07 AM - SG854: With all this Talk about Qanon I had Q's song playing on repeat for the last 30 min
May 24, 2021 at 5:17 AM - Louse: 30 minutes? i listen to 3s 24/7
May 24, 2021 at 6:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1613579-REG/sony_xperia_pro_5g_smartphone.html
May 24, 2021 at 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am thinking at that price buy a 4K camera and phone separately they will both work better than that lol
May 24, 2021 at 6:30 AM - kenenthk: I think theirs a camera named red something that does like 8k at that price point
May 24, 2021 at 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Nevermind it's 54k
May 24, 2021 at 6:31 AM - kenenthk: https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/551980-red-digital-cinema-dsmc2-brain-monstro-710-0303-cinema-camera-dsmc2-brain-with-monstro-8k-vv-sensor-and-al-pl-mount?dfw_tracker=36058-551980&gclid=CjwKCAjw-qeFBhAsEiwA2G7Nl-Ecm-w4fbo2OlZmlE3gSdHUuSxoHjyth77vUjLTzQvLqPsYRpZTSBoCrB4QAvD_BwE
May 24, 2021 at 6:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/oIGpmfI7yAk
May 24, 2021 at 6:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Witcher III Wild Hunt Game of the year edition is 80% off on Steam right now so it's only 10 bucks
May 24, 2021 at 6:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: good deal
May 24, 2021 at 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/search/?sort_by=Price_DESC&specials=1
May 24, 2021 at 7:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I need that activision bundle lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:25 AM - kenenthk: Lol $850
May 24, 2021 at 7:26 AM - kenenthk: It's free with magnet link 
May 24, 2021 at 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1455120/Pumping_Simulator/
May 24, 2021 at 7:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:33 AM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/8000/Tomb_Raider_Anniversary/ Good classic for a buck
May 24, 2021 at 7:34 AM - kenenthk: I can't remember if it's the one where you can lock the old man in the freezer
May 24, 2021 at 7:40 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/UxT8ie751rs
May 24, 2021 at 8:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGfZz6ZgA5A
May 24, 2021 at 8:33 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BOP7XAS
May 24, 2021 at 8:34 AM - kenenthk: Potatoe fetish
May 24, 2021 at 10:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Dishonored-Urethane-Costume-Cosplay-Halloween/dp/B014UMZAOY/ref=mp_s_a_1_99?dchild=1&keywords=hollywood+undead+mask&qid=1621847062&sprefix=Hollywood+undead&sr=8-99
May 24, 2021 at 10:10 AM - Veho: They go for $5 on Aliexpress.
May 24, 2021 at 10:11 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/j6Dn44r6ci8?feature=share
May 24, 2021 at 10:11 AM - kenenthk: Egg art I'm done with the internet for now
May 24, 2021 at 11:06 AM - Veho: Okay I love that  
May 24, 2021 at 11:07 AM - Veho: What is he "painting" with?
May 24, 2021 at 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Could be some sort of grease/fat or semen
May 24, 2021 at 11:10 AM - Veho: Looks like vaseline. Ew.
May 24, 2021 at 11:10 AM - mthrnite: WD40
May 24, 2021 at 11:11 AM - Veho: Is there anything WD40 can't do?
May 24, 2021 at 11:11 AM - kenenthk: If semen looks like wd40 consult doctor
May 24, 2021 at 11:12 AM - mthrnite: mine's like chunky salsa
May 24, 2021 at 11:12 AM - mthrnite: i should slow down a little
May 24, 2021 at 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Well we warned you about street corner girls
May 24, 2021 at 11:13 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNNT2o5qbJY
May 24, 2021 at 11:13 AM - mthrnite: exciting game walkthrough
May 24, 2021 at 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Insomnia is real tonight
May 24, 2021 at 11:14 AM - mthrnite: Insomnia is probably an infocom game
May 24, 2021 at 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Or a tumor
May 24, 2021 at 11:14 AM - mthrnite: its not a toomah
May 24, 2021 at 11:15 AM - mthrnite: get to the choppa
May 24, 2021 at 11:15 AM - kenenthk: I'm actually scheduled for an MRI to see if I'm fucked up in the head or just mentally derranged
May 24, 2021 at 11:16 AM - kenenthk: They advise metal chains
May 24, 2021 at 11:17 AM - Veho: No metal in the MRI  
May 24, 2021 at 11:17 AM - kenenthk: But my 10k bling teeth
May 24, 2021 at 11:19 AM - kenenthk: No looking at nurses butts either?
May 24, 2021 at 11:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: this chat needs more me
May 24, 2021 at 11:26 AM - mthrnite: MRI machine is pretty cool
May 24, 2021 at 11:26 AM - mthrnite: I felt like scotty working in the star trek tubes
May 24, 2021 at 11:27 AM - mthrnite: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/42995371418500407/
May 24, 2021 at 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Can't imagine how much the electric bill is without insurance it's like $2000 per use
May 24, 2021 at 11:31 AM - mthrnite: it's a bit of kit, to be sure
May 24, 2021 at 11:31 AM - mthrnite: science!
May 24, 2021 at 11:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: hi 
May 24, 2021 at 11:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: shame you don't hang on irc anymore
May 24, 2021 at 11:33 AM - mthrnite: wasn't aware it still existed
May 24, 2021 at 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's not as active without a lot of the old timers but FAST6191 is still there
May 24, 2021 at 11:33 AM - mthrnite: thought everything is discord now or whatever
May 24, 2021 at 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: and active
May 24, 2021 at 11:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: and i try to be active
May 24, 2021 at 11:34 AM - mthrnite: sometimes an old log will show up in a search and I'll peruse it
May 24, 2021 at 11:34 AM - mthrnite: fun times
May 24, 2021 at 11:36 AM - mthrnite: kenenthk: good luck in the tube, don't worry
May 24, 2021 at 11:36 AM - mthrnite: they won't find shit and you'll be right back where you started minus money
May 24, 2021 at 11:37 AM - mthrnite: i think they just like an excuse to use the machine
May 24, 2021 at 12:07 PM - kenenthk: They have some youtube vids explaining x-rays of brains kind of cool to look at
May 24, 2021 at 12:11 PM - kenenthk: I'll try to get copies to dm veho for proof I have one
May 24, 2021 at 12:18 PM - Veho: I believe you have a brain, no argument there.
May 24, 2021 at 12:19 PM - kenenthk: It no work
May 24, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Veho: The state of it, on the other hand...
May 24, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/99/f2/ca/99f2ca814e6d2fe2e22c1207ded6147b.png
May 24, 2021 at 12:20 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/ab/1a/28/ab1a28797cd08c898a7a38df17e3cded.jpg
May 24, 2021 at 12:20 PM - kenenthk: I blame the shitbox
May 24, 2021 at 12:21 PM - Veho: The shitbox is the symptom, not the cause.
May 24, 2021 at 12:23 PM - kenenthk: The tumor started when I clicked register now
May 24, 2021 at 12:30 PM - kenenthk: Oh hell I'll just blame the staff which one usually gets blamed the most
May 24, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: p1ng, usually.
May 24, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/kpMsicq
May 24, 2021 at 12:33 PM - kenenthk: He's too kind to blame
May 24, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Veho: He is kindness personified  ;O;
May 24, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Chary: Corrupt staff strikes again
May 24, 2021 at 1:29 PM - Veho: I'm not striking, I'm just lazy.
May 24, 2021 at 2:14 PM - OldBoi: Hey, who struck me?!
May 24, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: You've been hit by, you've been struck by, a smooth criminal.
May 24, 2021 at 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So if there is a smooth criminal is there a rough one too?
May 24, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Veho: Those are the default.
May 24, 2021 at 2:39 PM - OldBoi: LoL
May 24, 2021 at 2:39 PM - OldBoi: MJ did good on that song.
May 24, 2021 at 2:46 PM - SG854: Heee Heee OH!
May 24, 2021 at 2:46 PM - SG854: J'mon
May 24, 2021 at 2:55 PM - OldBoi: damn, this got me goin. where the thread What song I'm listening to?
May 24, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Veho: And now I have to listen to it too. It's in my head. But I'll listen to the Alien Ant Farm version.
May 24, 2021 at 3:08 PM - SG854: Fuck the alien ant farm ver.
May 24, 2021 at 3:08 PM - SG854: I wanna see Michael hump the air
May 24, 2021 at 4:22 PM - Skelletonike: it's an interesting feeling when a 200€ model kit, that took over a week to assemble falls to the floor and turns into thousands of little parts. :')
May 24, 2021 at 4:30 PM - Veho: But now you get to assemble it again! Yay!
May 24, 2021 at 4:30 PM - Veho: Yay?
May 24, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Skelletonike: when assembling them
May 24, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Skelletonike: they have numbers and order
May 24, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Skelletonike: if it was a small kit sure
May 24, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Skelletonike: but it was a kit that had roughly 700 parts...
May 24, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Veho: Ouch.
May 24, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Skelletonike: MG EX-S Gundam
May 24, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Skelletonike: my fave kit too..
May 24, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Skelletonike: hadnlt finished all decals
May 24, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Skelletonike: my aunt tripped
May 24, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Skelletonike: and banged the table where I was working the kit
May 24, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Skelletonike: x'D
May 24, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: F
May 24, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/u9U8fCE.mp4
May 24, 2021 at 6:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ayyy my drawing tablet just arrived
May 24, 2021 at 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: so what you have to do is get some good high res pictures of the kit so you can see which pieces are which number and then you have to sort them all
May 24, 2021 at 6:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's doable
May 24, 2021 at 6:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: well as long as you can find all the pieces
May 24, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: It's like the world's most convoluted jigsaw puzzle.
May 24, 2021 at 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: some jigsaw puzzles are pretty good at being that already
May 24, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Veho: Like that 1000 pieces circular completely white one?
May 24, 2021 at 6:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: you get those that are too big to fit on the table and they have like 20000 pieces
May 24, 2021 at 6:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: or more
May 24, 2021 at 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.jigsaw-wiki.com/wiki/File:42000_Around_the_World.jpg this one has 42000 and its 7 meters long
May 24, 2021 at 6:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: by 1.5 high
May 24, 2021 at 6:29 PM - Veho: Yeah but for the most part they're pretty straightforward, they are regular shaped and have an image. The mirror faced ones and the white ones and the clear ones are the tricky ones.
May 24, 2021 at 6:29 PM - Veho: The one you linked is just tedious.
May 24, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Veho: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71KcXDIiYdL._AC_SL1500_.jpg
May 24, 2021 at 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: that one has a lot of stuff going on which helps but imagine like 1/3 of the picture is the sky or the sea
May 24, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/h6Eppzx.jpg
May 24, 2021 at 6:31 PM - Veho: This one is straight up fucked.
May 24, 2021 at 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: the one you linked is just torture
May 24, 2021 at 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it's only 654 pieces though so it just takes patience
May 24, 2021 at 6:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: just try every piece until one fits
May 24, 2021 at 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Uremum tried every piece
May 24, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im in a lego mood now
May 24, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but legos are expensive ;o;
May 24, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: minecraft will do for now, i guess
May 24, 2021 at 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Legos make decent shoes
May 24, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Veho: Legos are fucking expensive but they last forever which is nice.
May 24, 2021 at 6:57 PM - Veho: And whenever you say that someone has to be like "oh yeah well I dunked my Legos in acid and then burned them and guess what, they don't last forever" well fuck you, they do if you're not a fucking psychopath.
May 24, 2021 at 7:05 PM - kenenthk: Legos breathe air like the rest of us
May 24, 2021 at 7:19 PM - Veho: Only the Pneumatic system.
May 24, 2021 at 7:19 PM - Veho: Bought a bottle of sloe gin today. Nice.
May 24, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy a 3D printer and print all the legos you want, easy fix ;O;
May 24, 2021 at 7:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: tom was immediately killed by lego employees
May 24, 2021 at 7:45 PM - kenenthk: That's just if you 3D print the Legos logo on them so you can be sued properly
May 24, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Veho: Yeah, you can print "compatible" blocks.
May 24, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also 3D print some sort of protective footwear for when you step on them....
May 24, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a second 3D printer now, this one as a review item ;O;
May 24, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There used to be a site called PrintABrick that would let you download model files for lego sets lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got shut down by Lego, but you can still access everything on InternetArchive 
May 24, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice so the review "I tried to download a car... The printer failed to print me up a 67 Corvette total trash!!!" Lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm could they make a robotic 3D printer like a roomba and you put it in your garage for larger projects?
May 24, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's that one huge printer that printed out a boat
May 24, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34F71XqvOjg <
May 24, 2021 at 7:52 PM - kenenthk: Pancake printer top printer
May 24, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably take fucking forever though lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no actually not bad, only 72 hours
May 24, 2021 at 7:53 PM - kenenthk: So that's how they're going to produce rms Titanic 2
May 24, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat so they can print a butt plug for kenenthk lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
May 24, 2021 at 7:54 PM - kenenthk: They don't have a printer big enough
May 24, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worlds largest potato gun lol
May 24, 2021 at 7:57 PM - kenenthk: Someone's gotta betatest 3d printed sexbots
May 24, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you wouldn't download a car
May 24, 2021 at 8:02 PM - Veho: Fuck yeah I would.
May 24, 2021 at 8:02 PM - kenenthk: Nah download sexbots instead
May 24, 2021 at 8:05 PM - Veho: Fuck a car, kill two birds with one stone.
May 24, 2021 at 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Elon where you at
May 24, 2021 at 8:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what hole you fucking?
May 24, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Veho: All of them.
May 24, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Veho: Just generally rubbing my dong on everything.
May 24, 2021 at 8:07 PM - kenenthk: The eexhaust pipe is usually a good starting point
May 24, 2021 at 8:09 PM - Veho: Is that why so many people are opposing electric cars?
May 24, 2021 at 8:10 PM - TomRannd: 100%
May 24, 2021 at 8:10 PM - kenenthk: Could be some are a bit too sensitive towards certain subjects though
May 24, 2021 at 8:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Intake manifold for the ultimate blowjob.... If it has forced air induction bonus points
May 24, 2021 at 8:11 PM - kenenthk: The gearshift is the ultimate sex symbol
May 24, 2021 at 8:14 PM - kenenthk: If you can't bone your car you ain't livin
May 24, 2021 at 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NX29S65/ref=cm_sw_r_fm_apa_glt_fabc_XHR69PX743WA0VY9Z83S
May 24, 2021 at 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: a large scale 3d printer is gonna be a lot bigger than a roomba because the movement is not accurate enough just having it drive over the floor with any solid axis to move along
May 24, 2021 at 8:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: it needs to be attached to something
May 24, 2021 at 8:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.samsung.com/in/smartphones/galaxy-m/galaxy-m51-blue-128gb-sm-m515fzbdins/ lol 7000 mAh battery damn
May 24, 2021 at 8:46 PM - mthrnite: i'ma 3d print a ufo and gtf off this rock
May 24, 2021 at 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: how are you gonna get all the rocket fuel though
May 24, 2021 at 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can't 3d print a liquid or gas
May 24, 2021 at 8:47 PM - mthrnite: it's a ufo, they run on beans
May 24, 2021 at 8:47 PM - mthrnite: lazer beans
May 24, 2021 at 8:47 PM - kenenthk: Nah they run on mind control and probes
May 24, 2021 at 8:47 PM - mthrnite: butt probes i got covered
May 24, 2021 at 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Hard right captain
May 24, 2021 at 8:50 PM - mthrnite: second star to the right and straight on till morning
May 24, 2021 at 8:51 PM - kenenthk: The shitbox is also ran on mind control and probes
May 24, 2021 at 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: the mind control is from psi and the probes are from you
May 24, 2021 at 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with a good probing
May 24, 2021 at 8:53 PM - mthrnite: but i poop from there
May 24, 2021 at 8:53 PM - kenenthk: That adds a surprise element
May 24, 2021 at 8:53 PM - mthrnite: (>º_º)>
May 24, 2021 at 8:54 PM - kenenthk: 
May 24, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Veho: Not now you're not.
May 24, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: who's turn is it to be probed today?
May 24, 2021 at 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Jd is just asking for it
May 24, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: who's turn is it to do the probing?
May 24, 2021 at 8:58 PM - kenenthk: Gotta pick from the jar of thumbtacks
May 24, 2021 at 9:00 PM - mthrnite: fair warning, my ass flora smoke pall malls
May 24, 2021 at 9:01 PM - mthrnite: premature probe corrosion may result
May 24, 2021 at 9:01 PM - kenenthk: Poop out enough and you can send points in for a shitty $10 flashlight
May 24, 2021 at 9:02 PM - SG854: I got abducted by Aliens once
May 24, 2021 at 9:02 PM - kenenthk: I remember back when cigarette companies did that send us stuff back you get enough points for something useless thanks for killing your lungs for it
May 24, 2021 at 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh god that was a thing?
May 24, 2021 at 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: like the fucking cutout and mail in things from the back of cereal boxes?
May 24, 2021 at 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i ate a lot more cereal as a kid because i was addicted to sweet foods and sweets as i guess most kids were so we mailed in a bunch of those cut out and mail in coupons and got a bunch of cheap spoons with weirdly shaped plastic handles
May 24, 2021 at 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder what the cigarette ones give you
May 24, 2021 at 9:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuckin free lighter per 5 packs or something?
May 24, 2021 at 9:07 PM - kenenthk: https://www.arestlesstransplant.com/a-restless-transplant/192
May 24, 2021 at 9:15 PM - mthrnite: I usually saved up for lighters to light my death sticks with
May 24, 2021 at 9:15 PM - mthrnite: stupid amount of coupons
May 24, 2021 at 9:15 PM - mthrnite: but i was a 2 pack a day guy
May 24, 2021 at 9:16 PM - mthrnite: i do have a joe camel jacket, but i bout that at a thrift shop for 3 bucks
May 24, 2021 at 9:16 PM - mthrnite: it's made of tyvek or some shit
May 24, 2021 at 9:17 PM - mthrnite: bet that was amillion coupons
May 24, 2021 at 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Glad I quit and switch to electronic but those will kill you to at least I'll day with flavor
May 24, 2021 at 9:19 PM - mthrnite: same
May 24, 2021 at 9:20 PM - mthrnite: gov't is making it hard tho, no more mail order in the US
May 24, 2021 at 9:20 PM - kenenthk: Die even
May 24, 2021 at 9:20 PM - mthrnite: had to find an actual vape show
May 24, 2021 at 9:20 PM - mthrnite: shop even
May 24, 2021 at 9:20 PM - kenenthk: You can still buy them online depending on state it's just like $15 + adult signature with shipping
May 24, 2021 at 9:21 PM - mthrnite: no shit?
May 24, 2021 at 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Yeah like with weed I guess they're leaving it up to the house floors
May 24, 2021 at 9:21 PM - mthrnite: well i'm getting no love from my regular sites
May 24, 2021 at 9:22 PM - mthrnite: maybe this vape shop will last a few months
May 24, 2021 at 9:22 PM - mthrnite: before they get busted for running meth out the back
May 24, 2021 at 9:22 PM - kenenthk: PACT act the company has to pay extra fees to be part of it iirc
May 24, 2021 at 9:23 PM - mthrnite: i'll look into it, thanks.. that's hopeful
May 24, 2021 at 9:23 PM - kenenthk: Some say they drive across border like in NY it's completely banned as far as ai know but you can light a Doobie there now
May 24, 2021 at 9:25 PM - kenenthk: https://vape.deals/ also a good site
May 24, 2021 at 9:27 PM - kenenthk: I'm actually going to try to quit all together once I run out of the shit
May 24, 2021 at 9:28 PM - mthrnite: i've considered it as well, I tossed a bunch of my gear this weekend
May 24, 2021 at 9:29 PM - mthrnite: i got a little smok novoX and that's all i need
May 24, 2021 at 9:29 PM - mthrnite: it was getting to be more trouble than it was worth
May 24, 2021 at 9:29 PM - kenenthk: I got a little dna pod thing for 10 bucks I'll probably just use for cbd
May 24, 2021 at 9:34 PM - mthrnite: 1 vape to rule them all and in the fat cloud bind them
May 24, 2021 at 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Must be deemed as horrible people by the public over it
May 24, 2021 at 10:05 PM - p1ngpong: have some weeb steam bullshit T0M76-R40T7-WCZT0
May 24, 2021 at 10:05 PM - p1ngpong: and this QJMJN-27FQ5-X8MNP
May 24, 2021 at 10:06 PM - p1ngpong: QBW02-PVPWG-2RVP4
May 24, 2021 at 10:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: p1ngpong purple name 
May 24, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: every game is free if you know where to look(unless it's a multiplayer-only game)
May 24, 2021 at 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: or denuvo
May 24, 2021 at 10:12 PM - kenenthk: I'm telling the fbi
May 24, 2021 at 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: but in the case of denuvo i just cannot have that game because i am not paying to put that shit on my pc
May 24, 2021 at 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: cracks are less sketchy than that
May 24, 2021 at 10:13 PM - p1ngpong: Scotts mum is free if you know where to look (anywhere)
May 24, 2021 at 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Aren't most cracks installed with the game within their program these days
May 24, 2021 at 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: mostly it's just a steam emulator dll and a config file and you can basically copy them from any steam scene release and edit the appid in the config and it works
May 24, 2021 at 10:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you can't find a cracked version of that particular thing
May 24, 2021 at 10:53 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/5/24/22450941/microsoft-surface-duo-xbox-mobile-xcloud-cloud-gaming-dual-screen
May 24, 2021 at 11:02 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Scotts mum is free if you know where to look (anywhere)" scotts mom(cracked)(keygen) working 2021
May 24, 2021 at 11:03 PM - kenenthk: magnet:scottsmumcrackedopen2021583935848382582
May 24, 2021 at 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: .mkv.exe
May 24, 2021 at 11:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you don't put in .mkv.exe you won't get the good results
May 24, 2021 at 11:16 PM - kenenthk: File too big 1,024 terabytes
May 24, 2021 at 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Apparently uber and lyft are giving people free rides to get vaccinated
May 24, 2021 at 11:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: uber and lyft should probably not be doing business right now because there is no way to stay long enough away from someone to stay safe and its a small enclosed box so if someone is sick their sick will get everywhere
May 24, 2021 at 11:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: unless they just use bigger vans and there are only like 2 people other than the driver
May 24, 2021 at 11:36 PM - kenenthk: You're forgetting they had to clean up vomit and possible shit from drunk passengers before the virus
May 24, 2021 at 11:38 PM - kenenthk: It's 100% up to the driver if they want to work or not
May 24, 2021 at 11:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they made those drunk passengers pay i am sure
May 24, 2021 at 11:41 PM - kenenthk: Well yeah but at the end of the day it's not like a 9 to 5 the driver makes up their own mind
May 25, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzLIUgnKY40
May 25, 2021 at 4:32 AM - x65943: oh shit they predicted the ps4!!1!ONE!
May 25, 2021 at 4:35 AM - yummycake: lime kikat is delish
May 25, 2021 at 4:35 AM - yummycake: bai
May 25, 2021 at 4:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: true wisdom


----------



## TaigaChat (May 26, 2021)

May 25, 2021 at 7:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The green macha one was good too
May 25, 2021 at 7:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hershey chocolate 
May 25, 2021 at 9:52 AM - wowowoaini: mhr
May 25, 2021 at 11:03 AM - Veho: Hershey chocolate is literally vomit.
May 25, 2021 at 11:04 AM - Veho: https://thetakeout.com/why-hershey-s-chocolate-tastes-like-vomit-to-some-peopl-1846527404
May 25, 2021 at 11:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/s8FWMY8.mp4
May 25, 2021 at 12:25 PM - Ericthegreat: It does taste like vomit 100%
May 25, 2021 at 12:26 PM - Ericthegreat: Cilantro also taste like soap, the burn on your tongue and everything.
May 25, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Veho: Mmmm, soap.
May 25, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Veho: Cardamom too.
May 25, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Veho: Just had a very nice cardamom bun today, very fragrant, very nicely spiced, but the soap aftertaste is undeniable.
May 25, 2021 at 1:43 PM - Skelletonike: hm.. when I see people having issues with their cfw's on the switch I find it fun
May 25, 2021 at 1:46 PM - TomRannd: when i see people having issues with them selves i find it fun
May 25, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Skelletonike: huh? with themselves?
May 25, 2021 at 2:11 PM - Chary: hersheys is awful...even when I could eat chocolate, I hated it
May 25, 2021 at 2:11 PM - Chary: and I grew up with it, so it's not like how europeans react to it
May 25, 2021 at 2:12 PM - Chary: https://www.foodbeast.com/news/hidden-valley-ranch-crocs/
May 25, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: Do they come filled with ranch dressing?
May 25, 2021 at 2:24 PM - Skelletonike: Never had that chocolate
May 25, 2021 at 2:35 PM - OldBoi: Dark semi-sweet chocolate rocks
May 25, 2021 at 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Just had a very nice cardamom bun today, very fragrant, very nicely spiced, but the soap aftertaste is undeniable. <- i deny that
May 25, 2021 at 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't taste like soap whatsoever
May 25, 2021 at 2:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: your tastebuds are broken
May 25, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Veho: How dare you insult my buds.
May 25, 2021 at 3:15 PM - OldBoi: hahahaha
May 25, 2021 at 3:19 PM - OldBoi: yeah, don't insult Budweiser
May 25, 2021 at 3:29 PM - kenenthk: 8:12 AM - Chary: https://www.foodbeast.com/news/hidden-valley-ranch-crocs/ < Request a review unit Payless.gbatemp
May 25, 2021 at 3:34 PM - OldBoi: I vote.... maybe on that.
May 25, 2021 at 4:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: Hell no
May 25, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
May 25, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Veho: Hellmans.
May 25, 2021 at 4:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: hello mans
May 25, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Temp official shoe reviews
May 25, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: croc review: 0/10
May 25, 2021 at 4:52 PM - thrillingblaze3145: hey
May 25, 2021 at 4:55 PM - thrillingblaze3145: it's been like weeks that i'm offline
May 25, 2021 at 4:56 PM - thrillingblaze3145: it's like discord in a nutshell
May 25, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you can't escape
May 25, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i wonder how many times the "lmao gbatemp is addicting pls laugh" joke has been made
May 25, 2021 at 4:57 PM - thrillingblaze3145: i homebrewed my 3ds like a week
May 25, 2021 at 4:59 PM - thrillingblaze3145: well its been a while isn't it?
May 25, 2021 at 5:02 PM - thrillingblaze3145: well il have a blast anyway. <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embe...e-23-tv-DhstvI3zZ598Nb1rFf">via GIPHY</a></p>
May 25, 2021 at 5:02 PM - thrillingblaze3145: https://giphy.com/gifs/theoffice-the-office-episode-23-tv-DhstvI3zZ598Nb1rFf/embed
May 25, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/5149532001
May 25, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wxDaiyREBPw
May 25, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm not here to talk about my transition!!!
May 25, 2021 at 6:39 PM - kenenthk: I'm here to talk about transistors
May 25, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: as a trans woman i feel like i should say something
May 25, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but i dont paly sports so *shrug*
May 25, 2021 at 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Say something that puts us down
May 25, 2021 at 6:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: uhhh
May 25, 2021 at 6:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: yall are ugly lifeless loser virgins
May 25, 2021 at 6:44 PM - kenenthk: That's just something they know
May 25, 2021 at 6:45 PM - Veho: They should just introduce weight classes into all sports and be done with it.
May 25, 2021 at 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Obese nfl
May 25, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Veho: Aren't they all over 400lbs already?
May 25, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Linemen probably are
May 25, 2021 at 6:57 PM - kenenthk: According to google Tom Brady is only 225 pounds
May 25, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Veho: Twig.
May 25, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Branch
May 25, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://youtu.be/aslolceGYmo
May 25, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "bbc, i cant read, slatt choclate milk, i killed breoonna taylor, i beat kids, i love kids no sus" and they say hip hop is dead
May 25, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "i love girls but im gay" deepest lyric in musical history
May 25, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Veho: Really makes you think, yaknow?
May 25, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you can hear his phone ringing in the background lmao
May 25, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: this rap was more important than the phone call
May 25, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Veho: Now that's dedication.
May 25, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Veho: He is willing to sacrifice so much for his art  ;O;
May 25, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: imagine getting ignored and learning that the person you were trying to talk to was going "obama, hamburger sussy balls'"
May 25, 2021 at 9:21 PM - Veho: Obama the throat GOAT.
May 25, 2021 at 9:21 PM - kenenthk: That's how half the people in this shitbox interact
May 25, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Veho: Obama the supreme glizzy gulper.
May 25, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Veho: https://melmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/image1-12.png
May 25, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Veho: The shitbox is tricky because the ignore function doesn't work here so I have to ignore people manually.
May 25, 2021 at 9:24 PM - kenenthk: I just don't get all bent out of shape talking things out is the best way to go never know what can come out of it.
May 25, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Veho: In the shitbox, usually nothing. We just find a shiny new distraction.
May 25, 2021 at 9:27 PM - kenenthk: U hurt my feels  oooo bouncy shiny ball
May 25, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: like it or not, obama is throat goat
May 25, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/gIVYjLZXVec
May 25, 2021 at 9:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lPeuKHiTIw
May 26, 2021 at 12:07 AM - AsPika2219: Today was super flower blood moon (total lunar esclipse)!
May 26, 2021 at 12:08 AM - AsPika2219: *eclipse (opps wrong spelling)
May 26, 2021 at 12:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: nice
May 26, 2021 at 12:26 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGjjoPaiOCs
May 26, 2021 at 12:26 AM - Scott_pilgrim: apparently that just means "the" in chinese
May 26, 2021 at 1:02 AM - SG854: Ordered some HDMI to SDI Converter. Hopefully it will work with the PS3.
May 26, 2021 at 1:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: SDI?
May 26, 2021 at 1:03 AM - SG854: HDMI has this stupid DMCA Copy Protection which prevents SDI converter from displaying anything.
May 26, 2021 at 1:03 AM - SG854: Serial Digital Interface
May 26, 2021 at 1:03 AM - SG854: It's essential HDMI but for broadcast equipment
May 26, 2021 at 1:05 AM - SG854: HDMI has limitations in place required by law. Where SDI can pass any signal without any DMCA authorized products.
May 26, 2021 at 1:07 AM - SG854: SDI is superior to HDMI
May 26, 2021 at 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: HDMI splitters will remove HDCP
May 26, 2021 at 1:11 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (OBVIOUS FACT ALERT) drm fucking sucks
May 26, 2021 at 1:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: like ur mom
May 26, 2021 at 1:12 AM - Scott_pilgrim: just like u
May 26, 2021 at 1:12 AM - SG854: The benefits of SDI only really matters if you are sending signals over a long distance. Otherwise HDMI is perfectly fine.
May 26, 2021 at 1:12 AM - SG854: I'll look into hdmi splitters
May 26, 2021 at 1:15 AM - SG854: I wanna go straight digital into my broadcast monitor. With little quality loss. Instead of digital to analog.
May 26, 2021 at 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Display Port FTW lol
May 26, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://teddit.net/r/moviescirclejerk/comments/nkoezt/climax_2018/
May 26, 2021 at 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi, all DP since 1.1 also includes HDCP lol
May 26, 2021 at 2:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But as Jdbye said, you can just buy splitters that strip it
May 26, 2021 at 2:35 AM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/Xk0T0Yv/Screenshot-20210525-203414-Facebook.jpg
May 26, 2021 at 2:54 AM - SG854: My broadcast monitor has no hdmi port only sdi. That's why i'm getting a converter.
May 26, 2021 at 2:56 AM - kenenthk: My monitor plays nothing but porn idk why
May 26, 2021 at 3:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: maybe because you only watch porn?
May 26, 2021 at 3:05 AM - kenenthk: It happened after installing scotsmum.exe
May 26, 2021 at 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Lol they brought back rugrats
May 26, 2021 at 3:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "It happened after installing scotsmum.exe" how big was the file?
May 26, 2021 at 3:35 AM - kenenthk: 1 petabyte
May 26, 2021 at 4:07 AM - kenenthk: Fast and furious 9 has been uploaded
May 26, 2021 at 4:40 AM - Bagel Le Stinky: first message in 33 mins
May 26, 2021 at 4:55 AM - kenenthk: Glad you're precise


----------



## TaigaChat (May 27, 2021)

May 26, 2021 4:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "1 petabyte" that's why you should've gotten the zip version
May 26, 2021 6:35 AM - T-hug: I lik turtles
May 26, 2021 6:36 AM - T-hug: https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2021/05/exclusive-valve-is-making-a-switch-like-portable-gaming-pc/
May 26, 2021 6:38 AM - kenenthk: can it run portal tho
May 26, 2021 8:03 AM - kenenthk: Fucking flash drive broke over my moving PC around and forgetting it was there 
May 26, 2021 9:28 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MbhIFR2.jpg
May 26, 2021 9:29 AM - Veho: Valve is jumping on the bandwagon.
May 26, 2021 9:29 AM - Veho: I'm glad.
May 26, 2021 9:29 AM - Veho: I hope we get cheaper devices soon.
May 26, 2021 10:00 AM - Skelletonike: I don't like Valve that much
May 26, 2021 10:00 AM - Skelletonike: they're like google when it comes to their stuff
May 26, 2021 10:04 AM - Veho: The mere fact another major player is entering the market could drive prices down.
May 26, 2021 10:07 AM - Skelletonike: there's barely any market though
May 26, 2021 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Buisness 101: steal others idea until the markets flooded and they'll be forced to discount
May 26, 2021 10:08 AM - Skelletonike: it's not something people really want or need, so the prices will never really go down that much
May 26, 2021 10:10 AM - kenenthk: We want them just not willing to pay nearly top desktop prices for it
May 26, 2021 10:12 AM - Skelletonike: 800/900€ isn't top desktop prices
May 26, 2021 10:12 AM - kenenthk: "nearly"
May 26, 2021 10:13 AM - Skelletonike: top desktop prices woulld be sitting ar roughly double that, maybe more
May 26, 2021 10:14 AM - kenenthk: I'm not talking a rig that has duel 3090s and a petabyte of storage for whatever reason but you can have a better desktop for that price then handheld obviously
May 26, 2021 10:14 AM - Skelletonike: besides, with the chip shortage going on, everything is more expensive
May 26, 2021 10:15 AM - Skelletonike: I imagine the pricing will always be sitting close to high-end phones
May 26, 2021 10:16 AM - kenenthk: Things fluctuate
May 26, 2021 10:16 AM - Skelletonike: since spec wise, they're the closest
May 26, 2021 10:22 AM - Skelletonike: a decent gaming phone, with top mobile cpu costs around 600/700€
May 26, 2021 10:23 AM - Skelletonike: that's discouting other more expensive brand pricing and the fancy cameras
May 26, 2021 10:27 AM - kenenthk: And they drop in price all the time you don't need new top of the line for everything
May 26, 2021 10:28 AM - Skelletonike: they drop in price after a couple years
May 26, 2021 10:29 AM - Skelletonike: my phone still has a similar value since i bought it last year, dropped roughly 20€
May 26, 2021 10:29 AM - kenenthk: It depends on sales and the companies desicions point is not everything needs to be ultra spec to be decent
May 26, 2021 10:30 AM - Skelletonike: if it's a higher end phone, they don't drop in price fast, unlike lower end ones
May 26, 2021 10:31 AM - Skelletonike: anyway, to run game decently, the lowest I can possibly see a switch like pc is around 650€
May 26, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: Buy what your wallet wants you to but it happy with decent object I don't need to spend thousands on
May 26, 2021 10:31 AM - kenenthk: I'm
May 26, 2021 10:32 AM - Skelletonike: hm?
May 26, 2021 10:32 AM - Skelletonike: My phone cost 600€ when I bought it last year, (Black Shark 3, it's a chinese gaming phone, so cheaper than others)
May 26, 2021 10:33 AM - Skelletonike: won't buy another for a few years
May 26, 2021 10:33 AM - kenenthk: It's flucuation cheap doesn't always mean shit
May 26, 2021 10:34 AM - Skelletonike: you're not making sense. flucuation cheap?
May 26, 2021 10:36 AM - kenenthk: The more that comes out the more other things might get cheaper it goes up and down
May 26, 2021 10:37 AM - Skelletonike: everything has an average price though
May 26, 2021 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Right but things change in price due to demand
May 26, 2021 10:38 AM - Skelletonike: higher demand usually increases prices
May 26, 2021 10:39 AM - Skelletonike: hence what happened to the gpu market
May 26, 2021 10:39 AM - kenenthk: And if theirs not much of a demand it may decrease
May 26, 2021 10:39 AM - Skelletonike: 500€ gpu are being sold for 1300€
May 26, 2021 10:39 AM - Skelletonike: if there's not a lot of demand, it stops being made or sold
May 26, 2021 10:40 AM - kenenthk: Or discounted
May 26, 2021 10:40 AM - Skelletonike: discounted until it ceases to exist.
May 26, 2021 10:40 AM - kenenthk: But if it works well enough it works
May 26, 2021 10:43 AM - kenenthk: Theirs also too much of high demand. Theirs a shitload of memory so memory got cheaper and decent.
May 26, 2021 10:43 AM - Skelletonike: memory isn't cheaper though
May 26, 2021 10:44 AM - Skelletonike: and ssd's are actually increasing in price
May 26, 2021 10:44 AM - Skelletonike: ram has also increased in the past 2 years
May 26, 2021 10:44 AM - kenenthk: 128fb SD card for $15 is pret decent when 10 years ago a 1tb drive was $100
May 26, 2021 10:45 AM - Skelletonike: a different case, not the same at all
May 26, 2021 10:45 AM - kenenthk: Hell I remember when 128gb SD cards were $100
May 26, 2021 10:46 AM - Skelletonike: you dont want a 10 year old gpu
May 26, 2021 10:46 AM - Skelletonike: or a 10 year old cpu
May 26, 2021 10:47 AM - Skelletonike: a good gpu should last around 3 to 5 years, depending on what you play and what graphics you wnt
May 26, 2021 10:47 AM - kenenthk: My GPU is pushing that age and runs today's games decent not high end ultra but decent enough
May 26, 2021 10:48 AM - Skelletonike: if you're buying a new product though
May 26, 2021 10:48 AM - Skelletonike: you dont want 'decent enough'
May 26, 2021 10:48 AM - Skelletonike: people compain about everything
May 26, 2021 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Why if it saves money and works
May 26, 2021 10:49 AM - Skelletonike: it also wont last long until it stops being 'decent enough'
May 26, 2021 10:50 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully when it does go the market will be back in play by then or I'll do without
May 26, 2021 10:51 AM - Skelletonike: bah, still pissed about the gpu scalpers
May 26, 2021 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Or look into a decent Apu that'll get me by
May 26, 2021 10:53 AM - Skelletonike: at least cpu's are at normal prices now
May 26, 2021 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: can get a 5800x for 400€
May 26, 2021 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: but the gpu's tripled in price, worse of all, even stores increased the prices
May 26, 2021 10:54 AM - kenenthk: I wish they could shove 3000 series gpus into apus and be done with graphic cards all together
May 26, 2021 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: (only amd actually sells the gpu at recommended price)
May 26, 2021 10:55 AM - Skelletonike: why?
May 26, 2021 10:55 AM - kenenthk: Why not it would be one less part and clunk
May 26, 2021 10:58 AM - kenenthk: Looks like the ryzen 5 3400 is decent enough to run modern on 720
May 26, 2021 11:11 AM - Skelletonike: ?
May 26, 2021 11:12 AM - Skelletonike: 3400g you mean?
May 26, 2021 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Sure
May 26, 2021 11:13 AM - Skelletonike: as a cpu it ends up being worse than a dedicated one, same for the gpu. I mean, it's decent, but you can't run all games there
May 26, 2021 11:13 AM - Skelletonike: great for an office pc tho
May 26, 2021 11:13 AM - kenenthk: Or a media rig but never know what amd can shit out there assholes
May 26, 2021 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Toss in a few extra Io sockets make a new chipset on a mobo things are possible
May 26, 2021 11:19 AM - Skelletonike: been thinking about this laptop
May 26, 2021 11:19 AM - Skelletonike: Asus TUF Gaming F15 FX506LI-HN109
May 26, 2021 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Not a bad price
May 26, 2021 11:20 AM - Skelletonike: wrong one
May 26, 2021 11:20 AM - Skelletonike: meant this Portátil Gaming ASUS TUF FX516PE-71CRT5BB1
May 26, 2021 11:21 AM - Skelletonike: it has the new 3050ti
May 26, 2021 11:21 AM - Skelletonike: and it's reasonably cheap
May 26, 2021 11:22 AM - kenenthk: I wouldn't mind a GeForce laptop so I could stream games to my shield
May 26, 2021 11:39 AM - Vilagamer999: I wish I was able to buy a gpu right now... smh scalpers & shortage & miners >:/
May 26, 2021 12:06 PM - SG854: I'm all set. Got next gen console and next gen pc.
May 26, 2021 12:06 PM - SG854: Ps5 and a 5800x/3080 rig.
May 26, 2021 12:07 PM - SG854: Took some work to get but now I can take a breather. Got my cpu and gpu at msrp.
May 26, 2021 12:26 PM - kenenthk: $100 per person with no breaks?
May 26, 2021 12:34 PM - Skelletonike: cpu is easy to get, gpu's are pretty much impossible here
May 26, 2021 1:41 PM - sentientfoxxo: ...shoutbox, what is this
May 26, 2021 1:42 PM - sentientfoxxo: interesting
May 26, 2021 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a nice Laptop to use on my job 4800H with a 1660 Ti 16GBs of 3200 RAM a 1TB Nvme with a second 2TB Nvme added in with a ton of steam games on it and I barely touch it at work lol
May 26, 2021 2:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good for online training though
May 26, 2021 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For the price I could have got a Walmart laptop with an i7 and 2060 but less RAM and less storage
May 26, 2021 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 512GB would get annoying fast
May 26, 2021 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have MicroSD cards with that much storage
May 26, 2021 2:11 PM - Louse: <1tb is like unusable nowadays
May 26, 2021 2:11 PM - Louse: sucks
May 26, 2021 3:13 PM - Veho: *s u c c*
May 26, 2021 3:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: Yes?
May 26, 2021 3:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am succ
May 26, 2021 3:27 PM - SG854: I don't think PC's use HDCP. I'll have to try my converter on it
May 26, 2021 3:28 PM - SG854: My monitor is fully modular. It has removable input cards
May 26, 2021 3:29 PM - SG854: The fan on the HD SDI card is noisy though. I'll have to replace the stock fan some time in the future.
May 26, 2021 3:31 PM - SG854: BKM 42 HD is the card that gives me HD SDI connection. Which is equivalent to HDMI.
May 26, 2021 3:32 PM - SG854: https://www.broadcaststore.com/store/model_detail.cfm?id=20993
May 26, 2021 3:33 PM - SG854: https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/pict/174723221691_/Sony-HD-SDI-INPUT-Adapter-BKM-42HD.jpg
May 26, 2021 4:10 PM - Veho: Sloe gin is sloe.
May 26, 2021 4:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
May 26, 2021 4:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: I don't think PC's use HDCP. I'll have to try my converter on it <- netflix etc do i believe
May 26, 2021 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, most video streaming services on PC will usually require HDCP
May 26, 2021 5:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Amazon's Prime video thing does
May 26, 2021 6:08 PM - SG854: I'm pretty much forced to get an HDMI splitter then
May 26, 2021 6:09 PM - SG854: I plan on using it as a secondary monitor for my computer for video watching in the background
May 26, 2021 6:11 PM - SG854: I prefer the image on the crt over my lcd for videos. It has a strong contrast ratio of 10,000:1 over my 1,000:1 LCD. And better movement clarity. And wider viewing angles.
May 26, 2021 6:13 PM - SG854: I'm going to sometime in the the future install a small fan to remove heat from it.
May 26, 2021 6:13 PM - SG854: It has two big heat sinks on the back but it's still good for the capacitors to install a fan.
May 26, 2021 6:16 PM - SG854: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/proxy/kOvaIR6G-u7ix9nyPjw7Bh681rvuSmnH-2TMaUxQZwx050GGi4gX8ninkzw7jYQJRaycPpKHI3FVIQ
May 26, 2021 6:18 PM - SG854: One heat sink for the power supply and the other for the defelction board. It's all modular so it's easy for repair.
May 26, 2021 6:19 PM - SG854: But hardly anything uses electrolytic capacitors anymore. So pretty soon in the future when they stop producing them finding replacement caps is going to be hard to find. Which is also bad for older game consoles and cartridges like n64 games that need cap replacments.
May 26, 2021 6:27 PM - kenenthk: Lol they're bringing multiplayer to American truck simulator
May 26, 2021 6:31 PM - Veho: It's a plot. One day soon they will just plug the simulator into the navigation grid and have players drive real trucks by playing the game.
May 26, 2021 6:32 PM - Veho: They will replace truckers by gamers and nobody will notice.
May 26, 2021 6:35 PM - kenenthk: Yes that way you can have realistic crashes when it comes to graphics. Amazon is currently beta testing it.
May 26, 2021 6:38 PM - Veho: The game will screen people who crash a lot.
May 26, 2021 6:38 PM - Veho: Duh.
May 26, 2021 6:39 PM - kenenthk: High approval rating for those who do crash
May 26, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Poor Psi never did receive his China phone that day
May 26, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: Probably for the best. He would have just bricked it anyway.
May 26, 2021 7:19 PM - kenenthk: True maybe he can get a 3d printed no Bricker button.
May 26, 2021 7:21 PM - kenenthk: I'm more then likely ordering the redmi note 10 next month
May 26, 2021 7:23 PM - kenenthk: The Pro versions will probably be on Amazon soon enough
May 26, 2021 7:24 PM - Veho: It's available here already.
May 26, 2021 7:25 PM - kenenthk: I need my 2 day shipping so I can tell Psi I got it in 2 days.
May 26, 2021 7:25 PM - Veho: $270 plus tax.
May 26, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Do the bands support 5g don't remember
May 26, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.gizmochina.com/2021/05/26/redmi-note-10-pro-5g-china-launch-price-specs-features/
May 26, 2021 7:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im 7g
May 26, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: No Scott you confused g for IQ
May 26, 2021 7:28 PM - Veho: Aww nerts, the version we have here doesn't have 5G.
May 26, 2021 7:28 PM - Veho: WORTHLESS PIECE OF CRAP
May 26, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: I wonder what upgrading towers in China is like
May 26, 2021 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Dem 5g towers cause de corona
May 26, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: De corona bad mon.
May 26, 2021 7:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.speedtest.net/ookla-5g-map
May 26, 2021 7:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i just took an iq test, got a 60, barely passsed
May 26, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Well did you use Google those numbers are a bit high
May 26, 2021 7:42 PM - kenenthk: Uremum got 69
May 26, 2021 8:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6Hd43L9.png
May 26, 2021 8:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFeWkeMX-NY
May 26, 2021 8:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the fact that this sounds good bothers me
May 26, 2021 8:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: this shouldn't work and yet it does
May 26, 2021 8:20 PM - kenenthk: https://fiber.google.com/2gig/
May 26, 2021 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Must have 100gig
May 26, 2021 8:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im still on the iphone 5c
May 26, 2021 9:57 PM - kenenthk: Lol Facebook is glitching it's showing overlays
May 26, 2021 10:16 PM - wolffangalchemist: i have the fasted internet in all of Alabama.
May 26, 2021 10:17 PM - wolffangalchemist: fastest*
May 26, 2021 10:17 PM - wolffangalchemist: https://www.speedtest.net/result/11481130115
May 26, 2021 10:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ayyy my keyboard just came
May 26, 2021 11:21 PM - Sicklyboy: https://www.speedtest.net/result/11481320658
May 26, 2021 11:22 PM - Sicklyboy: For what it's worth, I'm a state away on free hotel wifi VPNed in to my home network. ACTUAL speeds at home are SIGNIFICANTLY faster.
May 26, 2021 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They finished phase 1 of construction nfor new fiber in my area and are set to start 2 soon
May 26, 2021 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Properly priced 1gbps so close
May 26, 2021 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With NO CAPS
May 27, 2021 12:09 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 they lie about caps
May 27, 2021 12:09 AM - AsPika2219: Finishing watching super flower blood moon (Total Lunar Eclipse) yesterday! 
May 27, 2021 12:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom but with all caps
May 27, 2021 12:46 AM - kenenthk: You didn't say yellow name in chat
May 27, 2021 1:46 AM - Chary: Blue
May 27, 2021 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Sky blue
May 27, 2021 1:52 AM - Memoir: I'd kill for symmetrical gig in my area at a reasonable price.
May 27, 2021 1:56 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Blue" ba da dee
May 27, 2021 2:57 AM - wolffangalchemist: https://www.speedtest.net/result/11481156028  1g over vpn is still pretty great
May 27, 2021 3:00 AM - wolffangalchemist: i honestly don't  utilize  my fiber connections speed  enough .
May 27, 2021 3:06 AM - kenenthk: Someone on offerup is selling a 256gb SD card full of anime porn for $100 lmao
May 27, 2021 3:54 AM - Scott_pilgrim: is the porn good?


----------



## TaigaChat (May 28, 2021)

May 27, 2021 4:18 AM - SG854: Got the converter but one big problem the stupid nvdia software doesn't let me output an interlaced resolution.
May 27, 2021 4:19 AM - SG854: I tried cru with no luck
May 27, 2021 4:19 AM - SG854: I managed to get 1080i to work from my laptop
May 27, 2021 4:19 AM - SG854: And I don't need hdmi splitters Netflix works fine.
May 27, 2021 4:21 AM - SG854: My PS3 as expected didn't output anything
May 27, 2021 4:24 AM - SG854: I might need to return it and get one with resolution conversion. So I can spit 1080p from my 3080 and have the converter change it to 1080i
May 27, 2021 5:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: you got a 3080?
May 27, 2021 9:20 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePG6zUYvUZg
May 27, 2021 11:41 AM - Flame: LMAO!
May 27, 2021 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/dzlUKG6.jpg < Sandworm 
May 27, 2021 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854 you don't want interlaced, if the display doesn't do 1080p its native resolution is 720p which means you end up with 720i as it can't display the extra pixels anyway
May 27, 2021 3:30 PM - SG854: @Scott_pilgrim yes sir I got a 3080
May 27, 2021 3:31 PM - SG854: @The Real Jdbye I'm using a crt and it's Max res is 1080i
May 27, 2021 3:32 PM - SG854: 1080i is noticeably sharper then 720p on it
May 27, 2021 3:33 PM - SG854: There is a crt that supports 1080p, BVM F24U, but I don't have it
May 27, 2021 3:33 PM - SG854: https://www.broadcaststore.com/store/model_detail.cfm?id=671081
May 27, 2021 3:35 PM - SG854: Since it's a crt it can display any resolution native. As long as the dot pitch is good. And my monitor is a 900 tv line monitor. So it can resolve 1080i.
May 27, 2021 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: o ok
May 27, 2021 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: well 1080i is only 540 lines
May 27, 2021 4:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
May 27, 2021 4:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: hoi
May 27, 2021 4:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: uwu
May 27, 2021 6:20 PM - inetkun: 3DS is the best handheld
May 27, 2021 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Many monitors supported much higher than 1080P....
May 27, 2021 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 720P was eMachines level monitors lol
May 27, 2021 6:27 PM - Flame: how dare you speak bad things about eMachines!!
May 27, 2021 6:29 PM - Arekkusuda: This is cool yo
May 27, 2021 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/ViewSonic-A91f-Monitor-Silver-Black/dp/B00028ZKGY
May 27, 2021 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just threw one of these away lol
May 27, 2021 6:37 PM - Flame: why Psionic?
May 27, 2021 6:38 PM - kenenthk: EMachine was my first pc sadly
May 27, 2021 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And I am pretty sure that wasn't top end lol
May 27, 2021 6:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame just no use for it with emulation and 4K and all that
May 27, 2021 6:41 PM - Flame: >emulation and 4K and all that
May 27, 2021 6:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/eMachines-Desktop-Intel-Pentium-4-2-66GHz-CPU-512MB-RAM-NO-HDD-NO-OS-/174776585076?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286. < Pretty sure it was this one
May 27, 2021 6:41 PM - Flame: oh great now psio will talk about his chinese android shit
May 27, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: Massive 80gb hdd and 412mb of ram
May 27, 2021 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean my laptop does 1080P 144Hz and thats not exactly high end lol
May 27, 2021 6:42 PM - kenenthk: 512
May 27, 2021 6:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I just threw one of these away lol <  I would've taken it for my 386 PC 
May 27, 2021 6:44 PM - Flame: Quick psio run to the trash and grab it before its too late
May 27, 2021 6:44 PM - Flame: and sell it to tom for $1K
May 27, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft
May 27, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd pay him $1 USD
May 27, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 27, 2021 6:45 PM - Flame: the k was a typo
May 27, 2021 6:45 PM - Flame: ;O;
May 27, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Yeah sell it for $1M before scalpers and bots get ahold of it
May 27, 2021 7:42 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJqPSJ5eBjA
May 27, 2021 7:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i really need to try out switch emulators
May 27, 2021 7:49 PM - GameVasion: I would use them but my laptop can't run them well lmao
May 27, 2021 7:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: F
May 27, 2021 7:50 PM - GameVasion: yep
May 27, 2021 7:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom is in chat, but he not drunk. 
May 27, 2021 7:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not yet
May 27, 2021 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Doc thinks I may have Hepatic encephalopath
May 27, 2021 8:03 PM - kenenthk: Yay liver damage
May 27, 2021 8:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no more alcohol
May 27, 2021 8:09 PM - kenenthk: That's what I'm hoping will kill me
May 27, 2021 8:15 PM - kenenthk: My blood work was 59 Units average is like 9-46
May 27, 2021 10:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umfvm8I9_oU
May 27, 2021 10:38 PM - kenenthk: https://www.androidpolice.com/2021/05/27/xiaomi-and-the-us-government-reach-a-settlement-over-blacklisting/?amp
May 28, 2021 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn kenenthk sounds like you need a liver transplant
May 28, 2021 2:53 AM - kenenthk: Doubt it's that bad someone told me their levels went up to 100 and they lowered it
May 28, 2021 2:54 AM - kenenthk: ALT or whatever
May 28, 2021 3:01 AM - kenenthk: I'll have to tell the doc to fry up some onions with it
May 28, 2021 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2021 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a golf ball sized hole in my back right now
May 28, 2021 3:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Some sort of fatty tumor they sent it off for some tests or something
May 28, 2021 3:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do feel a bit better though now that its gone
May 28, 2021 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Still in recovery or did they let you out?
May 28, 2021 3:19 AM - kenenthk: If not buy that SD card I sent you tell the nurses it's just drawings and if they're interested
May 28, 2021 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol anime
May 28, 2021 3:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I swear it's just cartoons lol
May 28, 2021 3:22 AM - kenenthk: It's a good deal at $140
May 28, 2021 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did an outpatient thing for that tumor cost me like 211 dollars lol
May 28, 2021 3:23 AM - kenenthk: Its already blurred doc I don't see the big deal
May 28, 2021 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My GF took out the stuffing today was like 3 feet long lol
May 28, 2021 3:24 AM - kenenthk: We should make a bet who out lives who
May 28, 2021 3:24 AM - kenenthk: You'll probably win 
May 28, 2021 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I did start another tumor so this will be 3 or its an ingrown pube.... Either way painful as fuck lol
May 28, 2021 3:26 AM - kenenthk: Any mention about the big c word?
May 28, 2021 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep mentioning it but everyone is like nope its fine
May 28, 2021 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have lost a lot of weight in the past 12 months lol
May 28, 2021 3:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend likes it though I am sure lol
May 28, 2021 3:28 AM - kenenthk: Pisses me off doctors do nothing until the last minute went off on mine today about it
May 28, 2021 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Its fine if I die I die lol
May 28, 2021 3:30 AM - kenenthk: Get some amonia in my body you can't what does my insurance pay you for
May 28, 2021 3:30 AM - kenenthk: Cunt even
May 28, 2021 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol it's like fast food they all sell the same burger but some are better than others
May 28, 2021 3:31 AM - kenenthk: Maybe tom can 3d print us new body parts
May 28, 2021 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could use something to fill this giant hole lol
May 28, 2021 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna get a tattoo of a black hole around it
May 28, 2021 3:32 AM - kenenthk: Tom 3d print me a new pe I mean liver
May 28, 2021 3:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2021 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: At least 14 inches of hard.... Liver lol
May 28, 2021 3:33 AM - kenenthk: I want it detailed too  my insurance will cover it
May 28, 2021 3:34 AM - kenenthk: Those veins better pop
May 28, 2021 3:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Im gonna get life insurance and leave it to my GF she has been amazing
May 28, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Can I have your graphics cards
May 28, 2021 3:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol i still have yet to rebuild my PC I need to do that eventually
May 28, 2021 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still so busy 
May 28, 2021 3:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yesterday morning at like 2AM my GF her friend she went to the hospital. Today she found put she has a brain bleed
May 28, 2021 3:40 AM - kenenthk: Brain ansyserum or whatever it's called
May 28, 2021 3:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah so if she dies that kind of sucks I mean having the house to just me and my GF sounds great but that is my GFs friend
May 28, 2021 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She lost her dog like last week her mom is teetering on the edge and now her friend.
May 28, 2021 3:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just a rough month for her


----------



## TaigaChat (May 29, 2021)

May 28, 2021 4:25 AM - kenenthk: No one can live right
May 28, 2021 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/9E983349p7Q
May 28, 2021 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/C5kIQ9zpjRI?feature=share so much screwing in this video
May 28, 2021 4:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: porn for carpenters
May 28, 2021 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 28, 2021 4:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YuQqlhqAUuQ&feature=youtu.be
May 28, 2021 4:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: woop, wrong vid
May 28, 2021 4:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrSWwn_yoYY
May 28, 2021 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Scott check out this video https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ
May 28, 2021 4:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i memorized the link
May 28, 2021 4:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: jokes on you
May 28, 2021 4:41 AM - kenenthk: You lied you clicked it and trying to cover it up
May 28, 2021 4:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: cope
May 28, 2021 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/S1LQl8KGy94
May 28, 2021 4:44 AM - kenenthk: Psi check out that link
May 28, 2021 5:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPUFyrRpXDk
May 28, 2021 5:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: that explains why's it's so ass
May 28, 2021 5:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why*
May 28, 2021 5:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/FVeZcM6tBQU
May 28, 2021 5:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/6xW3_5jluTA
May 28, 2021 5:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo-LEmtSIY4
May 28, 2021 5:40 AM - kenenthk: YouTubebox
May 28, 2021 5:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: yep
May 28, 2021 5:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cj_ftp52RU
May 28, 2021 7:03 AM - kenenthk: Watching the friends reunion pretty good
May 28, 2021 8:19 AM - kenenthk: Warner bros would put Justin Bieber in it
May 28, 2021 3:29 PM - plasturion: https://9gag.com/gag/aB2E4PN
May 28, 2021 4:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: deez nuts
May 28, 2021 4:33 PM - SaulFabre: for all the GBAtemp admins and contributors: see my question in my latest status 
May 28, 2021 6:41 PM - MrRichard999: Anyone know how to get in contact with DhS?
May 28, 2021 7:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: pm him
May 28, 2021 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Justin Bieber as Hannibal Lecter in the silence of the lambs remake?
May 28, 2021 8:22 PM - Veho: Didn't he play a serial killer in one of the CSI series?
May 28, 2021 8:22 PM - Veho: Got BTFO in the end.
May 28, 2021 8:23 PM - Veho: One of the more watched episodes. Fangirls wanted to see Bieber, everyone else wanted to see him get gunned down.
May 28, 2021 8:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: didnt he also appear in a movie and get shot
May 28, 2021 8:53 PM - kenenthk: Uremum appares in a movie and got a different kind of shot
May 28, 2021 11:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what was the movie
May 28, 2021 11:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: was it "fat bengali women gets fucked"?
May 28, 2021 11:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tX5QAzkzKzo
May 28, 2021 11:51 PM - kenenthk: Broke back menopause pt 1
May 28, 2021 11:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: part 1!
May 28, 2021 11:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ?*
May 28, 2021 11:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how many parts are there?
May 29, 2021 12:51 AM - kenenthk: Cruella.2021.HDRip.XviD.AC3-EVO
May 29, 2021 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEFT5pIQ1To


----------



## TaigaChat (May 30, 2021)

May 29, 2021 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0c7EN2Dolis
May 29, 2021 7:28 AM - kenenthk: Huh just noticed I passed my 8 year mark as a member
May 29, 2021 7:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQGEoIYoQTs
May 29, 2021 7:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gndIvSPO7ok
May 29, 2021 8:28 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: PIE 
May 29, 2021 3:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4CYl3m2.jpg
May 29, 2021 4:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/gJLeNpXqe8U
May 29, 2021 5:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0zRFunh.mp4
May 29, 2021 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Sad Hardee's https://i.ibb.co/YZFvgqb/20210529-122715.jpg
May 29, 2021 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: emergency fleshlight
May 29, 2021 5:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: wait no i meant what veho sent not the burger
May 29, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: That's chicken
May 29, 2021 5:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i mean you could use it as a flashlight
May 29, 2021 5:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fleshlight*
May 29, 2021 5:37 PM - kenenthk: It's too thick
May 29, 2021 5:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: or you could put a hole in a loaf of bread
May 29, 2021 5:40 PM - Veho: You want to fuck the burger, admit it.
May 29, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/AWUp8Oz3960?feature=share
May 29, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: That's how they get through sex Ed Veho
May 29, 2021 7:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MKAgTio.png
May 29, 2021 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Lol this NES clone has 6 copies of contra
May 29, 2021 10:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: and all of them are bootlegs of completely unrelated games
May 29, 2021 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watermelon Monster...   https://imgur.com/gallery/wIlLYro
May 29, 2021 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yum
May 29, 2021 11:13 PM - kenenthk: I'm not going in those legs
May 29, 2021 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol eating out could be painful
May 29, 2021 11:21 PM - kenenthk: I fear for the dude if she gets attacked
May 30, 2021 12:20 AM - LearningThisStuff: I love how friendly everyone is here. Please keep it up! Have a great day!
May 30, 2021 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yesterday after I got done kicking puppies and punching babies I went to a nursing home and pushed so many old people down stairs....
May 30, 2021 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Friendly?
May 30, 2021 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Fuck all of you
May 30, 2021 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh
May 30, 2021 12:27 AM - kenenthk: Not that kind of fuck psi
May 30, 2021 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2021 12:36 AM - LearningThisStuff: xD
May 30, 2021 12:39 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIUuIaAD7E0 
May 30, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Werid cinehub hasn't been working right lately
May 30, 2021 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol dmca stuff?
May 30, 2021 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/HVmhLCkHgeo
May 30, 2021 3:20 AM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamesn.com/emulation/bsnes-hd?amp


----------



## TaigaChat (May 31, 2021)

May 30, 2021 5:00 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B086168SJT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_QHEB3GDPV71973NACPGH
May 30, 2021 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not bad
May 30, 2021 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now you just need the RGB Fleshlight
May 30, 2021 5:30 AM - kenenthk: Stop trying to convince people to produce your Fleshlight ideas psi
May 30, 2021 5:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Flush light 
May 30, 2021 6:09 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/02/23/coca-cola-diversity-training-urged-workers-to-be-less-white/
May 30, 2021 9:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://googlefeud.games/
May 30, 2021 10:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Disney Villains Fleshlight Collection, order yours before they go back in the vault!!!!
May 30, 2021 12:49 PM - Veho: Stop posting right wing clickbait ken.
May 30, 2021 12:50 PM - Veho: Psi, don't pretend you never wanted to bang the evil stepmother from Snow White.
May 30, 2021 12:50 PM - Veho: WE ALL DID.
May 30, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_xSDw5zZcWcg/TTz_lSdfKiI/AAAAAAAAAJs/uUG4BoK38tY/s1600/Maleficent_by_J_Scott_Campbell.jpg
May 30, 2021 12:55 PM - Veho: Wait, wrong fairytale: https://i.imgur.com/k9Dcr2t.jpg
May 30, 2021 12:57 PM - Flame: its true veho.
May 30, 2021 1:02 PM - SG854: I haven't turned on my PS5 in a few months
May 30, 2021 1:11 PM - Veho: You have to turn it on every once in a while to blow out the dust.
May 30, 2021 1:15 PM - SG854: Played Spider-Man Miles Morales. Then Demon Souls before I got bored of it. That's it. Haven't used it since.
May 30, 2021 1:21 PM - Veho: NOGAEM
May 30, 2021 2:19 PM - OldBoi: No gain, no pain
May 30, 2021 3:10 PM - Veho: No brain no gain.
May 30, 2021 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gasp, a 6 month old console has nogaemz
May 30, 2021 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a totally surprising circumstance
May 30, 2021 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
May 30, 2021 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never has a console ever had no games 6 months in to it's life ;O;
May 30, 2021 3:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think I've turned my PS5 on since...probably whatever the last PS4 game I reviewed was lol
May 30, 2021 3:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I played through Demon's Souls once and then abandoned it cuz it was a remaster and not a remake, I finished playing through Ghosts of Tsushima, and then that was that 
May 30, 2021 4:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And I guess Astro's Playroom, that was actually pretty good
May 30, 2021 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Yeah I heard Astro's playroom was a nice hommage to Sony
May 30, 2021 4:32 PM - SG854: I'll probably turn it on when the FF7 Intergrade come out
May 30, 2021 5:01 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Rgx8dpiPwpA
May 30, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: Yeah Tom, you have a point. There have been consoles that didn't have games 6 months into their lifetime. PS4 and PS3  
May 30, 2021 5:25 PM - Veho: At least the PS3 was a BR player.
May 30, 2021 5:33 PM - SG854: Didn't know early ver. of X-Box 360 didn't have an HDMI port. Only Composite and Component.
May 30, 2021 5:33 PM - SG854: Sony were foward thinking with their HDMI port. They got with the times. Microsoft was lagging behind.
May 30, 2021 5:35 PM - Veho: Xbox 360 had a 720p output, there was really no need for a HDMI cable.
May 30, 2021 5:36 PM - kenenthk: Yeah 360 early days where when HDTVs were still hella expensive
May 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it took them until 2007 or so to add an HDMI to the 360
May 30, 2021 5:38 PM - SG854: Hella expensive and crap. Those early LCD's were shit. I still have one and so much ghosting and washed out colors.
May 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With their "Elite" edition or whatever lol
May 30, 2021 5:38 PM - SG854: I didn't get my first HDTV till the 2010's
May 30, 2021 5:39 PM - kenenthk: Crazy to think you can find 65" under $400 these days
May 30, 2021 5:40 PM - kenenthk: I can't remember the original 360 msrp but ps3 was like $600 at launch
May 30, 2021 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $400 IIRC
May 30, 2021 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And $300 or something for the one without a HDD
May 30, 2021 5:43 PM - SG854: 720p displays. Or this weird in between 720p and 1080p. 1080p was the premium at the time.
May 30, 2021 5:44 PM - kenenthk: I rocked mine with my tube tv/built in VHS player I was just happy I could pirate movies onto the tv with something 
May 30, 2021 5:45 PM - SG854: It took a whole 20 yrs till HD caught on since it first appearance in Broadcast monitors in the 80's
May 30, 2021 5:45 PM - SG854: They had a 4k LCD in the early 2000's
May 30, 2021 5:46 PM - SG854: $18k, 4k monitor from 2001
May 30, 2021 5:46 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/jlaxgiszfEo
May 30, 2021 5:47 PM - Joe88: even now 4k content is a bit hard to come by, most of it is upscale from 1080
May 30, 2021 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Yeah funny how the cycle goes around in circles new is expensive then when it floods the market it gets more affordable
May 30, 2021 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Marketing 101
May 30, 2021 5:50 PM - kenenthk: I wonder what new port will be the next thing I'm sure the HDMI port will be around for a good 20 years or so
May 30, 2021 5:50 PM - SG854: Most content today is still made in rec.709 color space. Which is the CRT standard gamut that was created in the 80's. Most people still don't have proper wide gamut monitors.
May 30, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: The average consumer just cares if it doesn't look like shit or not so they don't get that deep into it
May 30, 2021 5:52 PM - Sicklyboy: yiiiiii
May 30, 2021 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Sweet might've scored a vita for $80 if the seller doesn't fuck me over
May 30, 2021 5:54 PM - SG854: Which is frustrating because I want a good quality display with features people don't ask for. So tv makers don't make them.
May 30, 2021 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Would I still need a 1gb vita memory card to run the exploit for 1000 models
May 30, 2021 5:59 PM - SG854: I sold my vita and I regret it
May 30, 2021 6:01 PM - SG854: Those early Vita OLED screens were crap. Mine had the black mura. These weird blotches.
May 30, 2021 6:02 PM - Joe88: thats why I got a slim and never looked back
May 30, 2021 6:03 PM - Joe88: my s3 had the same problem with the blotches, seemed it got worse over the years
May 30, 2021 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Yeah this looks to be the 3g one wanted a slim but can't complain over $80 especially since they still try to sell at msrp
May 30, 2021 6:04 PM - SG854: My galaxy s10 doesn't have this problem so the quality got better.
May 30, 2021 6:05 PM - SG854: My phone has HDR and I haven't used the HDR in months. Hardly anything in HDR.
May 30, 2021 6:05 PM - kenenthk: Screen replacements aren't terribly expensive
May 30, 2021 6:08 PM - Flame: kenenthk 3G is the best actually. get a pvsd for your vita
May 30, 2021 6:08 PM - Flame: and your set
May 30, 2021 6:08 PM - Flame: i have a 3g and slim
May 30, 2021 6:08 PM - Flame: 3g is better
May 30, 2021 6:11 PM - SG854: I probably won't get another vita. No interest in it. Persona 4 Golden is on PC & I can run it on a LG Oled. Superior to the vita's Oled screen. I'm not missing out on much.
May 30, 2021 6:11 PM - Veho: If you vaccinate your 3G Vita will it get 5G?   ;O;
May 30, 2021 6:12 PM - Joe88: sd2vita are pretty common place now, so not a ton of demand for the 3g units now
May 30, 2021 6:15 PM - kenenthk: No Veho the 5g vitas are sonys $2,000 phones  https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1613579-REG/sony_xperia_pro_5g_smartphone.html/?ap=y&gclid=Cj0KCQjw78yFBhCZARIsAOxgSx2adEXtjQbBfl1uFxBqhnARp_wovkR9_n2GEm2KNxJGYAG1P0qGS2UaAuyoEALw_wcB&lsft=BI%3A514&smp=y
May 30, 2021 6:15 PM - DinohScene: PSVSD will always be the superior option
May 30, 2021 6:16 PM - SG854: I like how 5g is not in the picture. It just shows 4g as max.
May 30, 2021 6:17 PM - Joe88: never had to bother with either thankfully since I had a 32GB vita card
May 30, 2021 6:19 PM - Flame: lol i have 32GB vita card for PSP and 512 microsd for everything else ;O;
May 30, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: I wonder if you could get 2tb out of the psp lol
May 30, 2021 6:22 PM - SG854: I can't get 1.5 tb out of a ps3. Too much for the ps3 to handle. My data is always corrupting and I'm forced to wipe everything clean.
May 30, 2021 6:32 PM - Veho: HEY TOM GIVE ME YOUR RG351V
May 30, 2021 6:37 PM - SG854: HEY TOM GIVE ME YOUR SOUL
May 30, 2021 6:39 PM - kenenthk: He already gave that to the review section
May 30, 2021 6:41 PM - Veho: In exchange for a gaming chair.
May 30, 2021 6:43 PM - SG854: A Racing Gaming Chair with 4D Armrest
May 30, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: The Temp doesn't get that kind of fancy hardware.
May 30, 2021 6:44 PM - Veho: Just a regular office chair in black with red highlights.
May 30, 2021 6:47 PM - SG854: You'll need an Advance Degree in quantum physics to properly review a 4d gaming chair.
May 30, 2021 6:48 PM - SG854: Tom is not fit for the job
May 30, 2021 6:50 PM - Veho: All gaming chairs are 4D. They are three-dimensional, and you spend the fourth dimension, time, in them.
May 30, 2021 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Also $400 msrp that will crack your neck once you lean back in it too far
May 30, 2021 7:05 PM - SG854: These chairs let's you experience the wonders of 4D. People age & get fatter over time while siting in them.
May 30, 2021 7:06 PM - kenenthk: No no, they just murder you if you weigh over 300 pounds
May 30, 2021 7:08 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/ZxWGpV3/Screenshot-20210530-125858-Chrome.jpg
May 30, 2021 7:12 PM - SG854: For real these gaming chairs are hard to move in. They always fall over when I try to roll in them. I'm not a big person either.
May 30, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: Ikea Markus, best chair.
May 30, 2021 7:16 PM - Veho: If it can handle a 300lb sysadmin rolling and spinning in it, it can handle anyone.
May 30, 2021 7:22 PM - Veho: And you can lean back and take a nap without it breaking or killing you.
May 30, 2021 7:22 PM - Veho: I'm not 300lbs (yet) but I'm a big boy and I love how comfy it is.
May 30, 2021 7:22 PM - SG854: I got a gaming chair only because it was on sale. I regret the purchase.
May 30, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: It can't handle Scotts mum
May 30, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:32 PM - Veho: HEY TOM GIVE ME YOUR RG351V < No 
May 30, 2021 8:23 PM - Veho: 
May 30, 2021 8:24 PM - OldBoi: 
May 30, 2021 8:26 PM - OldBoi: !
May 30, 2021 9:20 PM - SG854: Big Man Gamers is a guilty pleasure of mine. Don't judge me.
May 30, 2021 9:20 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/0l8q_NSOHZ0
May 30, 2021 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 30, 2021 10:29 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Two veho?
May 30, 2021 10:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Am I seeing double?
May 30, 2021 10:40 PM - Flame: You are SAK
May 30, 2021 11:25 PM - kenenthk: A large strawberry cheesecake bite shake from sonic was a mistake
May 30, 2021 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time order 2?
May 30, 2021 11:47 PM - kenenthk: 3 just for the liver
May 30, 2021 11:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk just saying yolo?
May 30, 2021 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Eh if I die I die got 4gs coming to my account soon so fuck it
May 30, 2021 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol money from donating sperm?
May 30, 2021 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Hooked up with 4 fat moms
May 30, 2021 11:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
May 30, 2021 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Tempted to grab that s21 with it now
May 30, 2021 11:56 PM - kenenthk: Maybe a new washer and dryer to
May 31, 2021 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Samsung 2021 washers rapid smartphone charging inside washer
May 31, 2021 1:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "It can't handle Scotts mum" even when im not active in this chat my mom still gets mentioned
May 31, 2021 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IsfsKRZDE8
May 31, 2021 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Shen been a fan favorite since gamerzmum went on vacation
May 31, 2021 2:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Tgrka088ZFk
May 31, 2021 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSrLG1zPr2g
May 31, 2021 2:58 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/HH37pcQJZEg?feature=share
May 31, 2021 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: See thats why you always make sure your woman is happy.... lol
May 31, 2021 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: and
May 31, 2021 3:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do mean always lol
May 31, 2021 3:03 AM - kenenthk: By treating her like shit
May 31, 2021 3:09 AM - kenenthk: You know he circled back around quick
May 31, 2021 3:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I bet he did
May 31, 2021 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: Scott_pilgrim: "It can't handle Scotts mum" even when im not active in this chat my mom still gets mentioned <- gamerz hasn't been active in ages and his mom still gets mentioned
May 31, 2021 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: people are finally moving on from that and now you're the new target
May 31, 2021 3:12 AM - kenenthk: She still gets used too ;O
May 31, 2021 3:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: well, you and ken
May 31, 2021 3:14 AM - kenenthk: Except I give 0 shits about what's mentioned and others should to


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 1, 2021)

May 31, 2021 at 5:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuc8X9qKePo
May 31, 2021 at 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yEU8Oky4JmQ
May 31, 2021 at 5:41 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/aZDutztgaOI
May 31, 2021 at 6:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Monday 1 AM, happy hour 
May 31, 2021 at 6:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/IUHoOKM
May 31, 2021 at 6:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oA8zxW6
May 31, 2021 at 6:56 AM - kenenthk: Fappy hour
May 31, 2021 at 7:04 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eauScXubsH8
May 31, 2021 at 7:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://vinepair.com/wine-blog/worlds-weirdest-liquor-bottles/
May 31, 2021 at 7:07 AM - kenenthk: I wouldn't mind having Teslas liquor bottle on display
May 31, 2021 at 7:26 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/n4sUoLex6TI
May 31, 2021 at 7:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a bottle of that crystal skull vodka lol
May 31, 2021 at 7:53 AM - kenenthk: I probably shouldn't drink it
May 31, 2021 at 9:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: crystal head vodka is not that weird, these guys have not seen much lol
May 31, 2021 at 9:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: the cock one is pretty good, but you see random cock shaped stuff all the time in tourist shops on vacation
May 31, 2021 at 9:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least as a bonus once you are done drinking it you can shove it up your ass
May 31, 2021 at 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BcZjX7yYRKA
May 31, 2021 at 3:24 PM - AsPika2219: RIP... Joe Lara as Tarzan... 
May 31, 2021 at 4:19 PM - SG854: Look at all this vintage Broadcast equipment being sold on Ebay
May 31, 2021 at 4:19 PM - SG854: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?isRefine=true&sid=hanmitv83&rt=nc&_pgn=1
May 31, 2021 at 4:19 PM - SG854: Half the stuff I have no Idea what they do
May 31, 2021 at 4:20 PM - SG854: Waveform monitors, video switchers, cameras
May 31, 2021 at 4:21 PM - SG854: I wonder how much they spent back in the day. At least couple million on equipment
May 31, 2021 at 4:21 PM - SG854: Broadcast monitors were at least $25k each. And they had them hooked up to $50k-100k cameras.
May 31, 2021 at 4:27 PM - SG854: Fuck look at this. A video switcher that cost them over 50k on just that one thing. Holy shit. Just how much money do they spend? It looks like it's all coming from some Korean Broadcast Studio in the U.S.
May 31, 2021 at 4:27 PM - SG854: https://www.ebay.com/itm/202635298505
May 31, 2021 at 4:34 PM - SG854: I always knew they spent a shit ton but I never understood the scope till now.
May 31, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
May 31, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Last day of may
May 31, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Veho: In a few short hours it's no longer *gonna be may* [/justin]
May 31, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Flame: May it never be over
May 31, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: Better a horrible end than horrors without end.
May 31, 2021 at 7:46 PM - kenenthk: It May come around again
May 31, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Veho: The cyclical hell has no beginning and knows no end.
May 31, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NrOk65P.jpg
May 31, 2021 at 7:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/uwOq8zB-ido
May 31, 2021 at 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Huh forgot today was memorial day
May 31, 2021 at 8:11 PM - Veho: Ironic.
May 31, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r8Iix1L.mp4
May 31, 2021 at 8:44 PM - mthrnite: thanks dead soldiers!
May 31, 2021 at 8:45 PM - mthrnite: thanks ball jugglers!
May 31, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Veho: Thanks, Kate Bush.
May 31, 2021 at 8:47 PM - mthrnite: Thanks Dick York
May 31, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Flame: Thanks Wet Willy
May 31, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgpT5rEKIU
May 31, 2021 at 8:56 PM - mthrnite: whoah uncanny valley
May 31, 2021 at 8:57 PM - mthrnite: i used to watch her on You Cant Do That On Television
May 31, 2021 at 9:04 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPaPliSW3no
May 31, 2021 at 9:06 PM - kenenthk: https://www.xda-developers.com/xiaomi-200w-wired-120w-wireless-charging/amp/
May 31, 2021 at 9:19 PM - Veho: Ahh, the more innocent days. Sometimes slime is just slime.
May 31, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Veho: The new Xiaomi charger can charge a battery in 7 minutes. With a one in twenty chance of it exploding like a kernel of corn.
May 31, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Veho: The wireless charger doubles as a death ray.
May 31, 2021 at 9:21 PM - mthrnite: plug the phone up and the light in the house go dim
May 31, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Veho: Unplug when it starts levitating and giving off an ominous glow.
May 31, 2021 at 9:23 PM - mthrnite: the elder gods can smell it charging
May 31, 2021 at 9:23 PM - mthrnite: this won't end well
May 31, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Veho: The hum it emits opens a dimensional rift. But only a small one.
May 31, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Veho: https://theglobalcoverage.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/83ceaef62de18f30e3a37f7fe1fbbc12-1.jpg
May 31, 2021 at 9:30 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7hJIh_M8Jo
May 31, 2021 at 9:36 PM - Veho: That clip had naked boobs in it, I am scarred for life.
May 31, 2021 at 9:38 PM - mthrnite: milk it does a body good
May 31, 2021 at 9:40 PM - Veho: Milking a body does... good. Or something.
May 31, 2021 at 9:40 PM - mthrnite: god's like "milk bags go here" boop boop
May 31, 2021 at 9:41 PM - Veho: All dangly and stuff.
May 31, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fcs7as1.jpg
May 31, 2021 at 9:42 PM - mthrnite: lmao
May 31, 2021 at 10:04 PM - kenenthk: The 80s had free dangling boobs in everything
May 31, 2021 at 10:07 PM - mthrnite: 70's too
May 31, 2021 at 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Which is why parents don't love their kids these days
May 31, 2021 at 10:11 PM - mthrnite: free the boobs
May 31, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBWm9yQXlc0
May 31, 2021 at 10:13 PM - kenenthk: mthr is posting porn again
May 31, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: no porn on youtube
May 31, 2021 at 10:16 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq4OtRsdXls
May 31, 2021 at 10:17 PM - kenenthk: lol so I'm allowed to post animals going at it
May 31, 2021 at 10:19 PM - mthrnite: furry fandom is strictly verboten
May 31, 2021 at 10:21 PM - kenenthk: I might over excited half the Nintendo section
May 31, 2021 at 10:22 PM - kenenthk: 3ds baboon exploit launch!
May 31, 2021 at 10:44 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/imBX15X
May 31, 2021 at 11:39 PM - kenenthk: https://videocardz.com/newz/unboxing-of-manli-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-leaks-out sold out already
May 31, 2021 at 11:53 PM - Sicklyboy: rip. Takes literally twice as long to infuse weed into coconut oil than I thought it did. No edibles for me tonight.
Jun 1, 2021 at 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Sickly lives by the green
Jun 1, 2021 at 12:14 AM - Sicklyboy: I'll have you know it's for medical purposes.
Jun 1, 2021 at 12:21 AM - kenenthk: If the senate weren't assholes when it came to medical purposes I'd be enjoying edibles right now 
Jun 1, 2021 at 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: lol living in a state with no recreational weed ;O;
Jun 1, 2021 at 12:50 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Sicklyboy is green for 'Medical Purposes" 
Jun 1, 2021 at 1:05 AM - kenenthk: My state sucks 
Jun 1, 2021 at 1:12 AM - Sicklyboy: medical cookies
Jun 1, 2021 at 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Do you accept all cookies


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 2, 2021)

Jun 1, 2021 at 5:54 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/KwYf99Jw9aQ
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:17 AM - DS92: anyone good here with PS4 Backporting?
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:30 AM - DS92: nvm i got it
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:58 AM - plasturion: How about Super Mario Land hack competition. It's nice level editor up there - Land Froger. It would be great to see dozen of hacks.
Jun 1, 2021 at 11:07 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Wario land more fun that mario land 
Jun 1, 2021 at 11:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: nah OG mario land is best
Jun 1, 2021 at 1:12 PM - mthrnite: mario land was perfect for the original gameboy, just as good as tetris
Jun 1, 2021 at 1:33 PM - plasturion: Yeah, Mario Land is the best. And the price would be original DMG with a colorful backligthed screen. That would be awesome.
Jun 1, 2021 at 1:53 PM - Veho: https://latex-art.com/album/durarara_cosplay
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:01 PM - SaulFabre: Have you tried Game Boy Advance SP? 
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:02 PM - SaulFabre: i know GBA SP is compatible with GB / GBC games and has a backlight screen 
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the games stick out and the SP is uncomfortable to use
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: dmg is a bit of a brick but its more comfortable for big hands
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Veho: I have (relatively) big hands and the SP was hell to get used to but I stuck with it because damn it was beautiful and portable and perfect.
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Veho: Totally worth the months of cramps  
Jun 1, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: And now I'm looking and the Funkey S and wondering if I want to go through all that again for the sake of shits and giggles.
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: just got my 1st vaccine
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: I would buy a funkey if it had a headphone jack
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: The next version probably will.
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: Or more likely have a multi-purpose USB-C port.
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hello
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:43 PM - OldBoi: Shhh guys. I drinking COFFEE
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:44 PM - DinohScene: Poop water
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am drinking tea
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Veho: Hay water.
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:53 PM - DinohScene: Boiled pee
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:54 PM - OldBoi: Eeewwww
Jun 1, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ more boiled pee for me
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ....
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:08 PM - OldBoi: [ralphs]
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:09 PM - OldBoi: I'm weird, but that's way too weird.
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Veho: It's really not that weird.
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:39 PM - kenenthk: You're werid
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Veho: I really am not.
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:45 PM - kenenthk: I'm werid he's weird they're all werid
Jun 1, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Wm8kQ4I.png
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Skelletonike: welp, there were no gpus in the market so I bought a laptop
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:16 PM - kenenthk: I'm about to order the mi 10t should I wait
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HHCXBND/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_TK9PQAERMAAFEXTZGKFR?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:19 PM - Skelletonike: hm... for that price and specs, I'd go for the poco x3 instead
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:21 PM - kenenthk: The one plus 7t McLaren is also a choice
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Veho: Chopping off your dick and dunking the stump in salt is also "a choice".
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:24 PM - kenenthk: That's already been attempted
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Veho: And what have we learned?
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that it feels goooood
Jun 1, 2021 at 6:36 PM - kenenthk: That it was too tiny to find
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it did feel good tho
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHjhdFh2oso&feature=emb_rel_end
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oscar worthy masterpiece
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fun fact: in the director's commentary the director completely goes silent for this scene
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the once scene where you want to know what the fuck is going on
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/xUK1aEY.jpg
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Veho: Grilled cheese double bacon hamburger.
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: deep fry that
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://twitter.com/xo_xwx/status/1338394856436195328
Jun 1, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VZVqzPl.mp4
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:05 PM - kenenthk: found the eminem show vynal on sale for $4 today still retails for a good $25
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPwL0iRvuCs
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:18 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/3A8bb9qHhHw
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Veho: That makes me a saaad panda.
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:20 PM - kenenthk: lol how to ruin a childhood
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:20 PM - Veho: One of the ways, yes.
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:21 PM - mthrnite: mr mcfeely
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:21 PM - mthrnite: nuff said
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:25 PM - kenenthk: Tomorrow's guest appearances wile e coyote
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Veho: I think he wouldn't scare the kids nearly as much.
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:26 PM - kenenthk: Depends if the road runners involved
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:28 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/boHbq9Ndxcg
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpcuPIM9yoI
Jun 1, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what my non-osu player friends see when i play osu
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:26 PM - DS92: can i ask a PS4 CFW question here?
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Veho: Yes but don't expect a reply.
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Veho: Better open a thread in the PS4 subforum.
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:31 PM - DS92: just want to know, how do i use a backport patch, with a USB 2.0 HDD?
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Best to make a thread
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:48 PM - mthrnite: first, collect the underpants
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:48 PM - mthrnite: then, i forget
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:49 PM - mthrnite: then PROFIT!
Jun 1, 2021 at 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Used underpants are extra
Jun 1, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: depends on the stains they have
Jun 1, 2021 at 10:27 PM - kenenthk: Do people just know when you're in a call and attempt to call you at that exact time
Jun 1, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i dont get calls
Jun 1, 2021 at 10:29 PM - kenenthk: I wonder why ;O
Jun 1, 2021 at 10:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: because like no one knows my number
Jun 1, 2021 at 10:56 PM - kenenthk: You should post it here
Jun 1, 2021 at 11:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: maybe
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:48 AM - x65943: narrator *it was a bad idea but he was a bad kid*


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 3, 2021)

Jun 2, 2021 at 5:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: : (
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:30 AM - kenenthk: Are you upset over being called a he or a bad kid
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:04 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/yM5uXZ82CTg?feature=share
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: I only get calls from Indian scam call centers and my family
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:00 AM - kenenthk: That's just Alexa she's not your family
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: what did you just call my mom?
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'll cut you
Jun 2, 2021 at 10:16 AM - kenenthk: They have medication for that
Jun 2, 2021 at 10:33 AM - Veho: Medication for cuts? Disinfectants, antibiotics, tetanus shots... I guess.
Jun 2, 2021 at 11:03 AM - kenenthk: Shots are government rumors
Jun 2, 2021 at 11:12 AM - drbraun: you guys just lost the game
Jun 2, 2021 at 11:27 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UBrCy5L.jpg
Jun 2, 2021 at 12:00 PM - kenenthk: I have been replaying pokemon ruby
Jun 2, 2021 at 12:01 PM - kenenthk: I purchased it at a website Nintendo hasn't shut down yet
Jun 2, 2021 at 12:07 PM - Flame: ??
Jun 2, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Ericthegreat: Guess you mean "purchased"
Jun 2, 2021 at 12:31 PM - kenenthk: Yes at a 100% discount
Jun 2, 2021 at 12:35 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/dBqkSp-yyr0 cool
Jun 2, 2021 at 1:33 PM - cearp: Hope everyone is having a good day so far!
Jun 2, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Veho: So far so good. You?
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:04 PM - cearp: Very well thanks, looking forward to ddr at the end of work
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: time for a nostalgia trip https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp2W_7ph4wY
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want a fat pikachu wall 
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Veho: Pikachu used to be C H O N K.
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fat Pikachu best Pikachu 
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Veho: Next thing you know, they'll make Snorlax thin.
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/6onMDmc.png
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Flame: they wouldnt. Snorlax is based on one of the devs. if they do, ill quit pokemon.
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Veho: Fucking hell it goes from teddy bear to wendigo.
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:38 PM - Veho: "We based the useless immobile progress-impeding fat fuck after one of our devs. Instead of doing a performance review."
Jun 2, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Flame: "performance review." how dare you say that in the same thing about pokemon
Jun 2, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Veho: Touchy subject?
Jun 2, 2021 at 3:03 PM - Flame: i wish somebody touches me
Jun 2, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Veho: Flame IRL: https://www.vgcats.com/comics/extra/122-versiona.jpg
Jun 2, 2021 at 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: help i fork bombed myself due to a coding typo and it runs on startup
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Veho: And you need a way to fork off.
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: instead of string lighthousekeeper = Path.GetDirectoryName(Application.ExecutablePath) + @"\lighthouse_keeper.exe"; i had string lighthousekeeper = Path.GetDirectoryName(Application.ExecutablePath + @"\lighthouse_keeper.exe"); so it just keeps starting itself
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: seriously i can't even run a taskkill because everything is being so slow
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Safe mode?
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Linux USB and edit registry?
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CMD prompt from Windows recovery and edit registry?
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:24 PM - Veho: Format c:\ and start from scratch?
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just throw your PC out and buy another 
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Donate it to Veho
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:30 PM - Veho: Why would I want his crappy PC?
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:30 PM - Veho: Apparently it doesn't even boot up.
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:31 PM - Joe88: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vtkk-_0jrPU
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah as soon as I saw the price and specs I knew it was a total waste of money lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jcDkFdi.jpg
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Veho: Well this is just great. The Indian variety of coronavirus has reached my neck of the woods, it's more infectious and more severe, and the vaccine I got doesn't protect from it.
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Veho: Yay  
Jun 2, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Veho: 
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, don't break your gameboy 
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: break your switch instead
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: youll lose nothing
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Veho: Because I don't have a Switch.
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: then break your 3ds
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: if you dont have that
Jun 2, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: then punch a hole in your wall
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:01 PM - Veho: The walls in my apartment are a leeetle too resilient for that.
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:03 PM - Veho: Will you stop telling me to destroy property?
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just crank the gas and light a match Veho
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Blow it all up
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:07 PM - Scott_pilgrim: never take advice from the shoutbox
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: unless you want to be homless with broken consoles
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but hey, at least you'll still have your gba
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:08 PM - Veho: Fuck, I would have to go get a bottle of gas somewhere...
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:09 PM - Veho: Haven't used gas in years.
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:09 PM - Veho: INDUCTION 4 LYFE YO
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day I shall upgrade to induction 
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shitty electric stove laster race 
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:17 PM - Veho: Just get one of those $30 portable induction cookers to test it out.
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I need to replace the glass cooktop I have right now eventually lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Got a few cracks in it
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:20 PM - Veho: I'm just saying, try it out first.
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: Some people don't like it. You might decide to go with gas instead.
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I get gas I'd probably replace my oven too and just go for a gas range
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just more work cuz I have no gas lines running up to my kitchen and I'd have to knock out some cabinets and put in new ones where the current oven is lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ePMRBbc.jpg
Jun 2, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:02 PM - Veho: Hey Psi. Did you get your phone yet?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So you know that 3D printer I got to review?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They uh
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They goofed, and sent me a second one 
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Flame: damn they were suppose to send it to me...
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Flame: I SWEAR !
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll sell it to you for $999.99 ;O;
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, now I have 3 printers 
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Veho: Think of all the dildos you can print.
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Veho: Three times faster!
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might turn one of them into a laser engraver
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/aXAmPwX.jpg
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: which ones Tom?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Veho: I accidentally clicked on the "do not recommend channel" on youtube and now that channel is completely hidden from me and I have to sneak up on it if I want to catch updates. Is there a way to undo the "do not want" thing?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: subscribe?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: which ones Tom? < https://www.anycubic.com/products/anycubic-vyper?variant=39937869185186
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually really nice
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only thing I don't really like is the filament holder location makes it way larger than it has to be, and the motor for the hotbed is hella loud for some reason, but otherwise it's a decent printer
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Veho: I've been looking at resin printers lately. Apparently they make non-toxic and non-stinky resin nowadays.
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Auto-leveling bed, filament sensor, I like the magnetic build plate
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3 of the same one?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I now have 2 of those, and the other is an Ender 3 V2
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: ooh nice, TMC2209
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably turn the Ender into a laser engraver and then just use the other two since they're a lot nicer lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: what's with the metal arm with a... handle?
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's the filament holder lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Holds the spool of filament
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a dumb solution lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: weird to have that on a pivot
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I'll just print something better
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: the filament is mounted above on my printer
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same on my Ender 3
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Ender 3 prints really well though even out of the box, not sure how AnyCubic compares
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: people printing parts for profit often use ender 3 because they're reliable and they print well
Jun 2, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, not so much out of the box lol. Gotta upgrade the springs at least on the print bed cuz the stock ones are garbage
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Veho: Ah, one more of those "this is a great printer, once you replace almost everything."
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:05 PM - Veho: "It costs $199, and makes truly amazing prints with only $500 in upgrades and mods."
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBF it's mostly just the bed springs which are like $3 lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else tends to be more QOL stuff
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like auto-levelers and maybe a different build plate and such
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Veho: Replacing the controller with a Raspberry Pi or something.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well actually most printers will have a USB port so you can plug it into a Pi
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's how I have mine setup, plugged into a Pi 3 and then I can use that to remote manage prints so I can be lazy lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:20 PM - Veho: How does that work?
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It interfaces directly with the controller, and then sends the Gcode directly to the controller as opposed to loading stuff off an SD card and such
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://octoprint.org/ < And then you use something like this on the Pi to have a web interface
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Veho: Got it.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:25 PM - Veho: What I meant is replace the controller, which is usually the absolutely bare minimum in specs, with a Pi, which has plenty.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Veho: Makes for fewer glitches due to the controller getting stuck, running out of memory, and crapping out in the middle of a print.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: a pi is not that well suited because the pi is bad at realtime stuff
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: as it runs a full OS
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Veho: Does it have to?
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Veho: https://all3dp.com/2/raspberry-pi-3d-printer/
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Veho: This is just an example I found.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:44 PM - Veho: Usually YouTube bombards me with videos but now that I need one they're all gone.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: That's the thing Tom is using
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: no it doesn't have to, but there is no RTOS for raspi other than some PoC and who knows how well that works, at least last I checked
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: octoprint is pretty nice though, web UI, camera, plugin system to extend functionality, all the good stuff
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: all you need really
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: That and desk space  
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh, you have a floor
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Veho: I really do not.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Veho: I have toddlers. Anything lying on the floor for more than five seconds will get kicked.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: kick them back 
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Veho: And I hear tell 3D printers don't respond well to getting kicked while printing.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: put your kids in a cage while printing
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably be more worried about toddlers touching the 200C nozzle than kicking ;O;
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Veho: Well the enclosure thing is a given. Not because of the kids, because I am terribly clumsy.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My daughter does love the toys I make her though lol. Made some articulated horses, unicorns, dinosaurs, a butterfly
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Veho: I would print a bunch of Polly Pocket houses.
Jun 2, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Veho: I think the printer would pay itself off after the third or fourth one.
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Veho: WHY ARE THOSE THINGS SO FUCKING EXPENSIVE
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point I'm gonna try printing a whole doll house, see how that goes
Jun 2, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.delish.com/food-news/a30794053/jello-shot-jenga/?utm_medium=social-media&utm_campaign=socialflowFBDEL&utm_source=facebook
Jun 2, 2021 at 10:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ign.com/articles/super-mario-bros-movie-fans-extended-cut-new-footage-20-minutes?amp=1
Jun 2, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: who wanted this
Jun 3, 2021 at 1:15 AM - Crazynoob458: agreed
Jun 3, 2021 at 2:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4jQoOMCki4
Jun 3, 2021 at 3:43 AM - Crazynoob458: i know right?
Jun 3, 2021 at 4:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: nobody


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 4, 2021)

Jun 3, 2021 4:29 AM - DS92: nvm its done, god it gets so loud
Jun 3, 2021 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just bought my girlfriend a Bishonpoo dog, I think I'm married now lol
Jun 3, 2021 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/search?gs_ssp=eJzj4tbP1TcwNMoosCyuMmD04krKTM7Iz1MoyM8HAF74B9g&q=bichon+poo&oq=bishonpoo&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j46i10i433j0i10i131i433j46i10i457j0i10l3.4180j0j1&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=F97GlBrY0yQZtM
Jun 3, 2021 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looks like that but only 10 weeks old so even cuter lol
Jun 3, 2021 6:02 AM - Chary: omg adorable
Jun 3, 2021 6:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POOCH 
Jun 3, 2021 7:45 AM - Veho: Teddy bear!
Jun 3, 2021 9:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah she is pretty snuggly lol
Jun 3, 2021 9:32 AM - Veho: And the dog?
Jun 3, 2021 9:33 AM - Veho: 
Jun 3, 2021 10:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the dog lol
Jun 3, 2021 10:42 AM - kenenthk: Ted 3
Jun 3, 2021 10:49 AM - kenenthk: Just got my car paid off 
Jun 3, 2021 11:27 AM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/its-10-years-since-you-first-didnt-plan-to-buy-a-wii-u-1847016343/amp
Jun 3, 2021 2:54 PM - IanSkinner1982: a
Jun 3, 2021 2:54 PM - IanSkinner1982: >honestly im tired of the sus meme
Jun 3, 2021 2:54 PM - IanSkinner1982: Among is better than anything.
Jun 3, 2021 2:54 PM - IanSkinner1982: It's a great disease to have.
Jun 3, 2021 3:02 PM - Eric105Smith: Does anyone here by chance have an ANCL ((New leaf not horizons) plugin... And if you don't, does anyone know how i can clear an island with Vapecord?
Jun 3, 2021 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Vapecord? Release the nicotine levels
Jun 3, 2021 4:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: apparently someone in china got a virus from a bird
Jun 3, 2021 4:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i am not doing this shit again, kill him or something
Jun 3, 2021 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Birdflus name is already taken
Jun 3, 2021 4:49 PM - Veho: Birdcommoncold.
Jun 3, 2021 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Birdie par 2 flu
Jun 3, 2021 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Cable company offered an entire $4 credit to my account for it being off for a few days 
Jun 3, 2021 5:53 PM - Ashel: anyone played project x zone 2 by any chance need a file save dump pls
Jun 3, 2021 5:53 PM - Ashel: ???
Jun 3, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PahORml.jpg
Jun 3, 2021 6:03 PM - kenenthk: Lol my energy company has a built in radio for hold music you can switch tracks by pressing numbers that's awesome
Jun 3, 2021 6:15 PM - Veho: Average hold time: three days.
Jun 3, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: I got Bluetooth we can make this work
Jun 3, 2021 6:20 PM - kenenthk: Press 69 for the good music.
Jun 3, 2021 6:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.steveharveyfm.com/content/2021-06-03-bride-dies-during-wedding-so-groom-marries-her-sister-instead/?Keyid=socialflow&Pname=local_social&Sc=editorial
Jun 3, 2021 9:41 PM - x65943: now that's efficiency
Jun 3, 2021 9:57 PM - Veho: Now that's creepy.
Jun 3, 2021 9:57 PM - kenenthk: Lifetime presents
Jun 3, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: "Yo, got any other daughter I could take? Makes no difference to me."
Jun 3, 2021 9:58 PM - Veho: "Shame to waste all that food."
Jun 3, 2021 9:59 PM - Veho: "And the guy on the bulbul tarang doesn't return the deposit."
Jun 3, 2021 9:59 PM - kenenthk: OJ sequel?
Jun 3, 2021 9:59 PM - Veho: Lifetime original movie: The Beauty And The Fat Old Arranged Husband Of Her Sister.
Jun 3, 2021 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Money wasn't involved at all
Jun 3, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: The father suddenly becomes a millionaire
Jun 3, 2021 11:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz5yiVBtPvs
Jun 3, 2021 11:50 PM - kenenthk: New phone who dis
Jun 3, 2021 11:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: deez
Jun 4, 2021 12:28 AM - kenenthk: OnePlus Nord n10 ain't bad so far
Jun 4, 2021 12:41 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: If anyone knows new useless switch apps please contact me
Jun 4, 2021 1:11 AM - Crazynoob458: polly there is xylophone
Jun 4, 2021 1:51 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: THAT WAS LIKE 18 DAYS AGO BUT IT CAN STILL WORK
Jun 4, 2021 3:18 AM - Argolan: Hello, excuse my poor English but is there a way to become a new member quickly? I understand that you want to avoid spam is company, but there is a lot of restriction (no mp, not possible to create more than one subject in 24H) while I would like to just create a topic (I already came from create one to introduce myself) to explain my problem and ask for help ... for something pretty urgent.
Jun 4, 2021 3:27 AM - kenenthk: Make 4 more posts you should be good
Jun 4, 2021 3:29 AM - Argolan: Yes but I don't know how to get them, I don't want to go to a discussion thread just to fill in this side quickly, because it would be just flood ...
Jun 4, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: I'm sure you can find some topics that interest you
Jun 4, 2021 3:41 AM - Argolan: no ... I looked but no topic deals with my problem ... and I do not want to get involved in a discussion to leave so early. I wanted to make just the number of messages it takes on my own topic to avoid disturbing others, but I can't even ...
Jun 4, 2021 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Maybe stick around and get to know people
Jun 4, 2021 3:45 AM - Argolan: If I had the time it would be a pleasure, but I only have a few days to find help and do what I want to do ...
Jun 4, 2021 3:45 AM - Argolan: No moderator can just give me the rights to create one more topic, and be able to send a PM to someone who has created a tutorial please? I'm absolutely not here for spam or anything, I just want some help and I only have a few days ... but unfortunately with your restrictions I couldn't
Jun 4, 2021 3:46 AM - kenenthk: It will only take a few seconds to submit a posts there's nearly 500k users here surly if you browse enough you'll find something
Jun 4, 2021 3:51 AM - Argolan: that would be silly ... this system is set up to avoid spam but forces new people to get involved in discussions where they do not necessarily want to go ... to post a message and not return? I came here just to get help ... not for anything else you know. Otherwise I would have been on forums in my language ...
Jun 4, 2021 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Well you speak pretty good english better the some regulars
Jun 4, 2021 3:53 AM - Argolan: thanks to google translate ^^
Jun 4, 2021 3:54 AM - kenenthk: Whatever helps you use it give help get help back
Jun 4, 2021 3:55 AM - Argolan: here, I just post welcome on the presentation ... but I find this system not very well done. It is certainly effective against spam but also disabling for new ones ...
Jun 4, 2021 3:59 AM - kenenthk: It's a popular site and with popularity  comes stupidity so can't have both
Jun 4, 2021 4:02 AM - Argolan: At the limit I understand the 5 messages for the PM, on the other hand I find that the 1 topic per 24h is too strict, and should be two. Because when a new one arrives, he starts by creating a topic in the presentation tab, but should also be able to just create an additional topic in order to ask for help or on the contrary, to offer help. After that this is only my opinion.
Jun 4, 2021 4:04 AM - kenenthk: I don't make the rules I'm just a lurker but a staff member can help you more
Jun 4, 2021 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just 7 more hours to go
Jun 4, 2021 4:09 AM - Argolan: Yes I know you are worried. And now that it's settled, I'm not going to bother them any more than that, I think I've already rotten this chat quite a bit with my problems.


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 5, 2021)

Jun 4, 2021 at 6:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.today.com/today/amp/tdna218691
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: Argolan: the kind of help/questions new users almost never warrants a new thread
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: new users ask*
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:54 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why the fuck do i have 30k likes
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.androidpolice.com/2021/06/03/these-2000-samsung-desserts-are-the-second-priciest-but-only-fourth-tastiest-ive-had-this-week/?amp
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:55 AM - kenenthk: Idk scott go like my stuff
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: " that meant we had to take a break from sailing the world on a yacht with our $2,000 folding phone to take a look." holy fuck the flex lmao
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:32 AM - SG854: The other day a dog was speaking to me
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Movie idea Crips and Bloods VS Zombies
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Will the gang war divide them.... Or can they put aside their differences long enough to defeat the zombie threat
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:20 AM - kenenthk: As long as Steve-O has his dick waiving around in public
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:21 AM - Veho: That's a given.
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The end has like an epic music score with like 100 cars doing drive bys on the zombies
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:38 AM - kenenthk: Don't forget about Bam Matters whining about how he's struggling with his millions and life's unfair because he has people that care about him
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He should team up with Emeril
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BAM!
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:05 AM - Veho: Aren't all zombie movies/shows all about "we are the real monsters"?
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:05 AM - Veho: So the answer to "can they put aside their differences" is a big NO.
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:33 AM - kenenthk: Can any of us put aside our differences
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ok ok how about this Romeo as a zombie and Juliet is a human and it will have romance and action
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:35 AM - kenenthk: Emma Watson as a zombie I'd still bone
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ninja Zombies VS Mad Scientists Brains VS Eating Brains
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:36 AM - kenenthk: Are you watching movies about zombies psi
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes sadly lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Army of the Dead it's just sheer cheese
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:37 AM - kenenthk: Meanwhile a nude flordiaman with a crack pipe just passed the er
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean in a zombie apocalypse paper money would be useless
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:39 AM - kenenthk: I'd just be searching for Emma Watson zombie version and hope I don't get bit until I find her
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:41 AM - kenenthk: Do zombies have mom ands dad's too
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also if zombies tear the person apart how are there so many?
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:06 AM - kenenthk: I remember watching a zombie movie about a deranged soldier dude who raped this girl claiming it was his wife when he was just demented the entire time
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:20 AM - Veho: Psi, they made a zombie Romeo and Juliet movie, it's called "Warm Bodies" and it's pretty good.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/353219458149?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&hash=item523d853465:g:MskAAOSw3eFfc5Hl&amdata=enc%3AAQAFAAACgBaobrjLl8XobRIiIML1V4Imu%252Fn%252BzU5L90Z278x5ickkWpEuxXwAiCNKyBQsQ5%252Fe69fPDC9fsnHlp8ERH9q%252F9hkAJTt0S9mh51O5nO3mPRoxMVtDnHRU3r2ve1R7lBMPDiSi%252BQBrDqklsespr2zJEBASQLkUgs13p%252BBq%252F95skAB3n8YwPgK8Ad4mBqz41KPIH3CEMzX7nq2ZhlxeEzLHiKhOhRROR%252FxDALTZMqhb4UJZseQ9X9haWDyQY1e
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:33 AM - Veho: Does it play?
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Have to break the glass and find out
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Veho: Invent a laser record player.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:35 AM - kenenthk: CDi best record player
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:35 AM - Veho: Play records without touching them.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:36 AM - kenenthk: I'm starting to collect vinyl but my dyslexia keeps making me spell it the wrong way
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:37 AM - Veho: Why nil.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:37 AM - kenenthk: Why not
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:38 AM - Veho: Because dyslexexia.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:38 AM - kenenthk: This way I can't get sued for pirating it
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:40 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you Spotify and your premium accounts
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:41 AM - Flame: Spotify is best out of music streaming services
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:41 AM - kenenthk: It is but fuck their premium accounts
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:43 AM - Flame: go on
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:43 AM - Flame: im listening
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:43 AM - Flame: why fuck premium accounts?
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Cuz money
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:46 AM - Flame: beggars can't be choosers
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:46 AM - Veho: I want to keep my music so fuck streaming and on-demand services.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:47 AM - kenenthk: I'll choose to listen to a 2 minute ad for 30 minutes worth of free music
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Wasn't Spotify hacked a few years back and everyone got their premium shit for free
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:50 AM - Flame: i think if you have a cracked version you can have premium version
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:50 AM - Flame: but beware of vrius and malware when searching for that
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:51 AM - kenenthk: Eh Fildo works good
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:52 AM - kenenthk: I miss the limewire days 50% chance of virus or FBI time
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:54 AM - kenenthk: Not much has changed come to think about it
Jun 4, 2021 at 12:10 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/8Y843cb
Jun 4, 2021 at 12:10 PM - Flame: ah limewire, i see your a man of culture too ken
Jun 4, 2021 at 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Considering I was technically still a kid back when I used it
Jun 4, 2021 at 1:33 PM - DinohScene: frostwire ftw
Jun 4, 2021 at 1:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffffft, Ares >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ShitWire ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Veho: IRC servers  
Jun 4, 2021 at 1:59 PM - cearp: I was more into kazaa than limewire
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ares was great when I used it, cuz it was based on it's own P2P network which had almost no viruses and fake stuff which was cool
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently it still exists today, which is crazy 
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:13 PM - cearp: I wonder who actually still uses it...!
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:13 PM - cearp: I remember a program called Shareaza, which had kazaa, bittorrent (back when that was pretty new), and maybe ed2k all built in
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:14 PM - cearp: That was great, I remember downloading a bunch of stuff using it
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:16 PM - kenenthk: It's funny BitTorrent app has 10M downloads
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently Ares added torrent support, so most people probably just use it for that these days
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Torrenting on phone's is pretty nice these days super quick and easy
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:21 PM - cearp: I remember one apartment I was at, I didn't have internet, maybe 8 or 9 years ago - so got a cheap android phone with a good data plan, to use as a wifi spot
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:22 PM - cearp: Speeds were slow, but if I took the phone with me on a 5 minute walk to the city center, I'd get good speeds on some android torrent app
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:23 PM - kenenthk: When I was in Minnesota with a buddy we just mooched the neighbors open wifi cause why not
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:23 PM - cearp: Ha I would have if I could!
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:25 PM - kenenthk: I remember those fake unlock password programs for wifi that were basically maleware
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:26 PM - kenenthk: How to hack neighbors wifi get virus.exe
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:26 PM - cearp: If the security is WEP, wel those were the easy days. There are/were sites you could upload a WPA/WPA2(?) handshake(?) to and it would bruteforce it - so I've heard at least
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:27 PM - kenenthk: I have a vague memory of people making Bs apps that did it automatically
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:29 PM - cearp: oh yeah there will always be junk online that generates gift cards, mcdonalds coupons, lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Must install cydia.exe damn you internet now I have 40 tabs of porn
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Minox: WPA was also fairly easy to crack as far as I understood it
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Minox: WPA2 not so much
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ENiZ-mgkJqM
Jun 4, 2021 at 2:47 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.reddit.com/r/GamingLeaksAndRumours/comments/nrz815/first_leak_from_nintendo_switch_pro/
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Veho: Fake and gae.
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Crt switch pro
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what is the point of a switch pro if the switch has no games
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:49 PM - kenenthk: Higher specs duh
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:50 PM - kenenthk: They have switch games they can port over to the switch pro
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lol "higher specs" ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait for all 2 games that utilize it just like the DSi and the New 3DS ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be hilarious if Nintendo doesn't touch the internal specs/does a minor frequency buff and just changes the screen and dock
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz like...where are they gonna get the SoCs from at this point? Lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're already struggling with normal Switch production, a whole new upgrade thing is gonna be so fucking rare lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but add a crappier kick stand to it
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:03 PM - kenenthk: This kickstand folds in two so it can break easier
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: can we get some actual games instead of ports
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:04 PM - kenenthk: No
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:06 PM - kenenthk: You get 30 minutes of a slightly shiner Mario and that's it
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Veho: They'll just release the New New New Newer Super Mario Worldland, add another fursuit in there and watch it print money.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Don't forget about the New switch Pro edition
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Contact your local scalper for msrp
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:17 PM - Veho: Some game features and characters will be locked to the new hardware.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:17 PM - Veho: Because fuck users, that's why.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: do they at least take advantage of the new hardware?
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Veho: Like that Skyward Sword Amiibo that unlocks features in the game.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: is there anything in the game that actually takes advantage of the new hardware?
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Veho: I am joking, of course. But I wouldn't put it past them.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i stg if you turn out to be right
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: honestly i wouldnt be too surprised
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Veho: I don't think there's anything in the existing games that takes advantage of new hardware, but they might release patches for that.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Veho: You know what consoles need? A graphics options menu.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: YES
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Veho: PC games have that, you can toggle all sorts of shit, but consoles are like "you are stuck with this resolution and these graphics options and fuck you".
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the only way to change resoultion in console games is to go change your console's actual resolution
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: whyyyyyyyy
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: would it really confuse the normies that much if games had graphics options
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some games kind of have that, where you can opt for "performance mode" or heehoo 4k12fps mode ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And you can actually do that with some games on the Switch that are hacked by changing ini files 
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But otherwise it's not really worth giving users an option to lower anything more than resolution for performance increases since most of the time devs are "supposed" to optimize their game for that specific piece of hardware
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So theoretically, anything disabled would just make the game look worse and not do much else
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:36 PM - Veho: "Supposed."
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Veho: But they don't. Since all games are multiplatforms these days, they are developed in pseudocode 99% of the way, and then crammed in their respective boxes.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: Optimizing for the unique hardware characteristics of each console has gone the way of the dodo.
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it helps that there are no "unique hardware characteristics" for consoles these days 
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS4 and Xbone and PS5 and Sexbox are just bog standard modern PCs
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for "unique" Nintendo ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Veho: Okay, let me rephrase. "Optimizing has gone the way of the dodo."
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, devs just take forever to adapt to newer hardware is all
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if it is cookie cutter PC parts now
Jun 4, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise there wouldn't be any performance differences between different consoles, but there still are
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:04 PM - Veho: Are you saying the performance differences are due to different coding, or different hardware specs?
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: how can i cosplay like cubone or lucario
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:08 PM - BizzareGaming926: how
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:09 PM - BizzareGaming926: i am not a furry i hate those creepy dumb people
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: how can you cosplay any ideas
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: is it hard
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:10 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone here
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:04 PM - Veho: Are you saying the performance differences are due to different coding, or different hardware specs? < Both, with a bit of software differences thrown in
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:11 PM - BizzareGaming926: i would like to cosplay as cubone from pokemon send me links that are cubone type
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:11 PM - BizzareGaming926: i am looking for it i found the skull for cubone
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since MS uses the Windows 10 kernel for their OS and only supports DirectX IIRC, and Sony uses BSD and then some proprietary API, devs sort of have to optimize stuff
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:12 PM - BizzareGaming926: why are you talking about windows and ms
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although I'm not sure if Sony allows Vulkan now on the PS5, don't think anyone has announced it or anything 
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:12 PM - BizzareGaming926: i am talking about cubone
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:12 PM - BizzareGaming926: cosplay as him
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:13 PM - BizzareGaming926: i don't know how to
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody gives a shit
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop spamming
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:17 PM - BizzareGaming926: okay
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:19 PM - BizzareGaming926: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-can-i-cosplay-as-cubone.589504/
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:40 PM - BizzareGaming926: here
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:44 PM - BizzareGaming926: guys
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: No.
Jun 4, 2021 at 6:58 PM - BizzareGaming926: no what
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:01 PM - BizzareGaming926: anyone
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:01 PM - BizzareGaming926: what say it
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:01 PM - BizzareGaming926: spit it out
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho pls abuse your former staff powers and suspend this kid
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ugh, kids, am i right
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: wait, im a kid techinically- *user was banned*
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wish
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Minox: ban ban ban :V
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Minox pls abuse your former staff powers and suspend everyone
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ban zem all!!!
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also my hole in my back hurts worse a week after the surgery than it did the day after... Lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So weird they don't stitch things closed anymore
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh shit mods are here
Jun 4, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hide the romz
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:51 PM - DinohScene: there's no mods here
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What do you mean Dinoh I'm totally a mod
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:53 PM - DinohScene: you're admin
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:53 PM - DinohScene: no mod
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shit you're right, that's technically correct
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I am the third hidden admin
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Here to interact with the common people
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:54 PM - DinohScene: that's p1ng
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Call them bad names
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:54 PM - DinohScene: you're the first hidden admin
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffft, p1ng isn't hidden ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Veho: He wants to live like common people, he wants to do whatever common people do.
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Veho: But he doesn't want to sleep with common people because ew.
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God that's a song I haven't heard in fifty billion years
Jun 4, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shatner version or GTFO ;O;
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:11 PM - Veho: She. Wants to... sleep. With... commonpeople. Like me.
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not you specifically tho
Jun 4, 2021 at 9:14 PM - Veho: Well obviously.
Jun 4, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Xzi: Yo I can't view the 'Dark Alliance physical release delayed until July' front page thread.  I'm guessing I'm not the only one?
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: Gbatemp being homophobic in the month of the gays? Not on my watch!
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: The links broken lol
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:27 PM - GamerzHell9137: https://gbatemp.net/threads/dark-alliance-physical-release-delayed-until-july.589513/
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:43 PM - Chary: sry, fixed it
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Now break it then fix it again. 
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: We call that "extending gameplay" 
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or "Replay Value" 
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:56 PM - kenenthk: It's okay they'll  just release patch dlc to fix it
Jun 4, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's called "EA's plan for every game" 
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:40 AM - thrillingblaze3145: I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST LIKE NO ONE EVER HAS EACH POKEMON TO UNDERSTAND THE POWER THATS INSINDE POKEMON GOTTA CATCH EM ALL I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST LIKE NO ONE EVER HAS EACH POKEMON TO UNDERSTAND THE POWER THATS INSINDE POKEMON GOTTA CATCH EM ALL I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST LIKE NO ONE EVER HAS EACH POKEMON TO UNDERSTAND THE POWER THATS INSINDE POKEMON GOTTA CATCH EM ALLI WANT TO BE THE VERY
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:41 AM - thrillingblaze3145: POKEMON IS BEST
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Use xfaint on dis dudd
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:43 AM - thrillingblaze3145: ?? what is this
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:43 AM - thrillingblaze3145: a pokemon fan?
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:43 AM - thrillingblaze3145: must be
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:43 AM - thrillingblaze3145: I WANT TO BE THE VERY BEST LIKE NO ONE EVER HAS EACH POKEMON TO UNDERSTAND THE POWER THATS INSINDE POKEMON GOTTA CATCH EM ALL
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:45 AM - mthrnite: digimon are the CHAMPIONS!
Jun 5, 2021 at 12:46 AM - mthrnite: also gobots>transformers
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cykill!!!
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or what ever his name was lol
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't know though.... Megatron was a gun lol
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:48 AM - mthrnite: I've got Psycho, he's awesome.
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:49 AM - mthrnite: easy to "transform" too, unlike the supposed "transformers"
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:49 AM - mthrnite: http://images.shoutwiki.com/gbwiki/e/e0/Psycho_toy.jpg
Jun 5, 2021 at 2:03 AM - kenenthk: I had a German shepherd named psycho
Jun 5, 2021 at 2:09 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/fCMwlorNEZk
Jun 5, 2021 at 2:55 AM - Chary: Astrosssss
Jun 5, 2021 at 2:58 AM - x65943: Androsssss *James McCloud's last words*
Jun 5, 2021 at 3:23 AM - KILZpro3: Hey, why does this whole page make NO SENSE WHAT SO EVER!!!
Jun 5, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: it makes sense
Jun 5, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: kinda
Jun 5, 2021 at 4:00 AM - Chary: Wat
Jun 5, 2021 at 4:20 AM - kenenthk: Wat


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 6, 2021)

Jun 5, 2021 at 5:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Logic is over rated!!!! Smoke Meth and eat healthy!
Jun 5, 2021 at 5:37 AM - kenenthk: I follow McDonald's dietary menu daily
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ac8L_lmZook
Jun 5, 2021 at 7:00 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Kjhf7gOLvII
Jun 5, 2021 at 7:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/EEmldmj.jpg
Jun 5, 2021 at 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Dollar tree ice cream ain't bad fuck you cold stone
Jun 5, 2021 at 8:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/UtYxznG.jpeg
Jun 5, 2021 at 9:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MXMTOvG.jpeg
Jun 5, 2021 at 9:30 AM - kenenthk: New conjuring movie is pretty good
Jun 5, 2021 at 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.local10.com/news/local/2021/06/04/red-headed-reptiles-spreading-across-south-florida-raising-concern/
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:14 PM - Veho: Simpsons did it: https://i.imgur.com/fru2n62.mp4
Jun 5, 2021 at 1:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/DBPjVN7.jpg
Jun 5, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jlx3HZFe8k
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:28 PM - SG854: Pleystation
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:29 PM - SG854: I found this giant rat in my attic
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:29 PM - SG854: We caught the bastard with a mouse trap
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:30 PM - SG854: A lesson to all you rats. Don't come in my house uninvited. Or your fate will be the same as his
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:30 PM - SG854: Ratatouille is shaking in fear right now
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:30 PM - Veho: Dere's a rat in da kitchen what I'ma gonna do, there's a rat in da kitchen what I'ma gonna do
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:34 PM - SG854: Fuckin rat was huge like some kind of mutant rat
Jun 5, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Veho: Rats are pretty large. For some reason people expect Jerry or something, and then they get a bunny-sized beast in the kitchen and get all surprised.
Jun 5, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrsJSfzRV5w
Jun 5, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Mama Looigi: Still cheaper than Gameboys today
Jun 5, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Veho: $110 with shipping.
Jun 5, 2021 at 9:01 PM - Veho: There's a whole bunch of these handhelds out there, all run the same SOC, all have basically the same specs, all cost around $100.
Jun 5, 2021 at 9:03 PM - Veho: And if our benevolent overlords listen to the voice of the people, we might have a raffle with one (or more) of those devices as prizes: https://gbatemp.net/threads/next-raffle-giveaway-prize-suggestions.589479/
Jun 5, 2021 at 10:16 PM - kenenthk: https://petapixel.com/2021/06/05/photographer-sues-capcom-for-12m-for-using-her-photos-in-video-games/
Jun 5, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Minox: I'm going to be honest, all these devices seems like fun toys for about an hour or so
Jun 5, 2021 at 11:42 PM - Minox: They never seem to be of such quality that you want to keep using them
Jun 5, 2021 at 11:50 PM - kenenthk: https://nordic.ign.com/among-us/46762/news/an-among-us-shaped-chicken-mcnugget-just-sold-for-nearly-100000
Jun 6, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 6:42 PM - Minox: They never seem to be of such quality that you want to keep using them < if you buy cheap garbage like Bittboys yeah, but a lot of the quality dedicated handhelds are quite good these days
Jun 6, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Anbernic for example makes really good retro emulation stuff
Jun 6, 2021 at 12:37 AM - Tom Bombadildo: For like $100 or so
Jun 6, 2021 at 12:50 AM - smallissue: based
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:10 AM - kenenthk: Mmm steak
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:31 AM - SG854: How's the emulation quality on those Abernic devices.
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The newer ones just run Retroarch, so it's basically as good as whatever cores are supported on ARM Retroarch
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:35 AM - SG854: I tried one of those arcade emulation pandora devices and it sucked. Too many slow downs and sound issues
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I have one of those, the emulation on those are garbage
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:44 AM - SG854: I like the arcade stick on them though
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But that's usually cuz the devs are just shoving awful ARM SoCs into them so MAME and FBemu run like garbage 
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the one I have has an Allwinner H3 in it with like 256mb of RAM lol
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is a dogshit SoC from 2014 that was outdated the day it came out 
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:51 AM - SG854: Most of the user reviews seem positive. Lots of people quite happy with them.
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most people don't care about emulation quality lol
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "it plays my murio, 10/10"
Jun 6, 2021 at 1:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Even if the colors are wrong and the sound is distorted lol
Jun 6, 2021 at 2:24 AM - kenenthk: Yeah as long as it runs good enough people won't care
Jun 6, 2021 at 2:27 AM - kenenthk: It'd be nice to see more handhelds running Xenia in the next 5 years or so but doubtful
Jun 6, 2021 at 2:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Tom real issue is people who are fine with low fps.
Jun 6, 2021 at 2:43 AM - kenenthk: The average person doesn't even know what fps is
Jun 6, 2021 at 2:45 AM - SG854: I tried to play games on the pandora and the slow downs kept annoying me so much
Jun 6, 2021 at 2:47 AM - SG854: Slow downs not present on the original
Jun 6, 2021 at 3:04 AM - kenenthk: https://deadline.com/2021/06/drake-bell-arrest-former-drake-josh-star-charged-with-attempted-child-endangerment-1234769550/amp/
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:10 AM - SG854: Wanna see my Woody?
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:10 AM - SG854: https://media.artoyz.net/shop/38454-thickbox_default/dynamic-action-heroes-woody-toy-story.jpg
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6FGEKoI
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I find this joke soot-able. https://imgur.com/gallery/2orCzku
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Bcaef1G
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aGUE2Xd
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:41 AM - SG854: Never heard of Gley Lancer before
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:41 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/rbsOAnFOyE0
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:42 AM - SG854: This Intro is too good for a Genesis game
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:44 AM - SG854: I'm always surprised whenever I discover a NES, SNES, or Genesis game I never heard about.  I thought I seen it all but apparently not.
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/vooL60V.jpg
Jun 6, 2021 at 4:52 AM - SG854: I'm amazed at the quality of the Intro for a old Genesis game
Jun 6, 2021 at 5:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: gay lancer


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 7, 2021)

Jun 6, 2021 4:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: gay lancer
Jun 6, 2021 4:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: im a comedy genius
Jun 6, 2021 6:24 AM - kenenthk: Things got quiet
Jun 6, 2021 7:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like a dead hooker behind a dumpster, no one wanted to talk about it and it smelled bad real bad....
Jun 6, 2021 8:09 AM - Connor2281: hey
Jun 6, 2021 8:09 AM - Connor2281: any here hack wii?
Jun 6, 2021 8:09 AM - Connor2281: hello?
Jun 6, 2021 8:10 AM - Connor2281: is anyone here?
Jun 6, 2021 8:10 AM - Connor2281: i need help
Jun 6, 2021 8:11 AM - Chary: About
Jun 6, 2021 8:12 AM - Connor2281: my wii homebrew
Jun 6, 2021 8:14 AM - kenenthk: This guy reminds me of the other 2 guys that come in here asking for mod help for some reason
Jun 6, 2021 8:15 AM - Connor2281: at first i had problems when i downloaded from disk my games would be stuck old on a black screen then i would have to power off and then my file would be corrupted i got a new usb the problem at first was it would just be a black screen but no corrupt now the games wont even show
Jun 6, 2021 8:15 AM - Connor2281: i have the cios installed correctly too
Jun 6, 2021 8:15 AM - Connor2281: i use a flash drive
Jun 6, 2021 8:19 AM - Chary: What guide did you follow
Jun 6, 2021 8:22 AM - Connor2281: the wiki
Jun 6, 2021 8:25 AM - Connor2281: is there a way to fix it?
Jun 6, 2021 8:44 AM - Connor2281: hello
Jun 6, 2021 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Is it me your looking for
Jun 6, 2021 8:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see it in your eyes
Jun 6, 2021 8:54 AM - Connor2281: huh
Jun 6, 2021 8:55 AM - Connor2281: i just wanna play my wii games
Jun 6, 2021 8:56 AM - kenenthk: I just want someone to love me but I don't see that happening
Jun 6, 2021 8:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/DYivGrFkgIk
Jun 6, 2021 8:58 AM - Connor2281: anyone know how to fix my wiis problem
Jun 6, 2021 8:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/X3s9RVg2STY
Jun 6, 2021 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Viagra
Jun 6, 2021 9:00 AM - Connor2281: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
Jun 6, 2021 9:00 AM - Chary: You might just want to make a thread. Seems too vague an issue for the shoutbox
Jun 6, 2021 9:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii problems usually stem from a lack of blood flow
Jun 6, 2021 9:00 AM - Connor2281: should i use a hard drive instead
Jun 6, 2021 9:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sometimes a hard drive is not the only problem
Jun 6, 2021 9:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You could be under a lot of emotional distress causing your wii to fail
Jun 6, 2021 9:03 AM - kenenthk: Life is emotional distress
Jun 6, 2021 9:04 AM - Connor2281: my wii runs better than my pc
Jun 6, 2021 9:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Strike me down.... Let the Wii flow through you!!!
Jun 6, 2021 9:07 AM - Connor2281: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7y4ZNxjt30
Jun 6, 2021 9:08 AM - kenenthk: I just saw an ad for a razor and their main selling point is that it's gentle on pubic hair
Jun 6, 2021 9:11 AM - Veho: Manscaping.
Jun 6, 2021 10:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/G1CIVy4oMoQ
Jun 6, 2021 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Av1xjLtvUl0
Jun 6, 2021 12:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WdXxroC.jpg
Jun 6, 2021 2:38 PM - Skelletonike: hm... bought a new 'gaming' laptop and all I've been playing on it are small indie games z.z
Jun 6, 2021 2:47 PM - Veho: Just goes to show.
Jun 6, 2021 2:56 PM - Veho: All these handheld PC manufacturers chasing high end hardware and AAA titles way into diminishing returns territory, when a much much cheaper device could run 99% of the library.
Jun 6, 2021 2:57 PM - Skelletonike: only reason I wanted a somewhat more powerful laptop was due to longetivity
Jun 6, 2021 2:58 PM - Skelletonike: one good thing about the laptop is that it has no built in webcam, that always annoyed me
Jun 6, 2021 3:58 PM - Chary: Laptops seem great but I've never liked how warm they get
Jun 6, 2021 3:58 PM - Chary: Their battery life also tends to bite
Jun 6, 2021 4:10 PM - Veho: Yeah, 2-3 hours tops.
Jun 6, 2021 4:39 PM - OldBoi: mines up because of Mark Wahlberg. mmmm
Jun 6, 2021 5:09 PM - SG854: Dog farting louder then any Human
Jun 6, 2021 5:09 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/NxGxl-IbVFk
Jun 6, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Gaming laptop
Jun 6, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Longevity
Jun 6, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pick one ;O;
Jun 6, 2021 6:20 PM - Veho: Longevity in the sense it will be able to open websites more than two years from now.
Jun 6, 2021 6:26 PM - Veho: "Future proof" and all that jazz.
Jun 6, 2021 6:27 PM - Veho: You'd think 32GB of RAM is excessive for an office PC but a year from now it will be the minimum specs to open Youtube, mark my words.
Jun 6, 2021 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even that's not guaranteed, most gaming laptops fail after a few years lol
Jun 6, 2021 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some way or another
Jun 6, 2021 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Battery goes to shit, constant heat kills a piece on the mobo, etc
Jun 6, 2021 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then replacement parts for things that fail will either be expensive or nonexistent
Jun 6, 2021 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like my Razor Blade from 2017 
Jun 6, 2021 6:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The mouse buttons don't work and nobody has a replacement PCB for it
Jun 6, 2021 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 6, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: >Razer
Jun 6, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: Well there's your problem.
Jun 6, 2021 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got it for extra cheapo ;O;
Jun 6, 2021 6:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 6, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: You got it for what's it's really worth?   
Jun 6, 2021 6:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Surprisingly yes! Lol
Jun 6, 2021 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think I paid $700 for it at the time, which was good for an i7 7700hq and GTX 1060 lol
Jun 6, 2021 6:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if I could sell it for a fuckton now to someone desperate for a gaming PC 
Jun 6, 2021 6:53 PM - Veho: A 4 year old laptop? Naaah.
Jun 6, 2021 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People still have them listed for $700+ 
Jun 6, 2021 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they've sold for like $500+ which is crazy lol
Jun 6, 2021 7:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom probably likes chicken soup 
Jun 6, 2021 7:54 PM - Veho: Who doesn't?
Jun 6, 2021 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Homemade chicken noodle soup only
Jun 6, 2021 8:10 PM - SG854: I got oodles of noodles
Jun 6, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: I made a batch of beef and chicken stock recently, added some to a pork casserole I baked, then saved the excess liquid from the casserole and used it to baste a bunch of chicken thighs I baked the next day. Meatiest, most delicious chicken ever.
Jun 6, 2021 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds delicious
Jun 6, 2021 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My dad makes decent chicken stock and then shoves the leftovers onto me
Jun 6, 2021 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So occasionally I make some nice chicken noodle soup and such which is good
Jun 6, 2021 8:16 PM - Veho: It's always good to have a stock of... stock on hand.
Jun 6, 2021 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 6, 2021 9:28 PM - OldBoi: I'll shove something into y..... wait... got any cialis i can have?
Jun 6, 2021 10:21 PM - kenenthk: You have nothing to shove into
Jun 6, 2021 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some generic viagra lol
Jun 6, 2021 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stuff is like dynamite you have to be sure.... Lol or it's one miserable day lol
Jun 6, 2021 11:34 PM - kenenthk: Mail me some psi
Jun 6, 2021 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That Roman web page you can get like 3 months supply for 160 bucks
Jun 6, 2021 11:38 PM - kenenthk: Or I can get them for free from you
Jun 7, 2021 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no
Jun 7, 2021 12:39 AM - kenenthk: Cheap
Jun 7, 2021 3:06 AM - mthrnite: get hard on life, kids
Jun 7, 2021 3:33 AM - Brxant_T: i need serious help
Jun 7, 2021 3:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdr8uIc1xJM
Jun 7, 2021 3:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: me and mahood finna be blasting this
Jun 7, 2021 3:43 AM - kenenthk: Therapy is an option for a hug
Jun 7, 2021 3:45 AM - Chary: option, more like opt out
Jun 7, 2021 3:45 AM - Chary: no hug zone
Jun 7, 2021 3:45 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "are chad and soyjak in the room with us right now"
Jun 7, 2021 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Accept all hugs
Jun 7, 2021 3:59 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No flex zone


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 8, 2021)

Jun 7, 2021 at 5:44 AM - kenenthk: You can flex your like status
Jun 7, 2021 at 5:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i have 30k fake internet points
Jun 7, 2021 at 5:52 AM - kenenthk: Top dog
Jun 7, 2021 at 5:54 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bow before me
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:04 AM - kenenthk: No
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ill bow before you then
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:10 AM - kenenthk: No thanks
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZYIh9lQMSA
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:58 AM - Togetoge: test
Jun 7, 2021 at 12:26 PM - mthrnite: yep, test, pretty much test
Jun 7, 2021 at 12:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: test failed successfully
Jun 7, 2021 at 1:12 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/-iAUwamHTM4
Jun 7, 2021 at 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Uremum was a test
Jun 7, 2021 at 1:57 PM - Veho: Test osterone.
Jun 7, 2021 at 2:34 PM - mthrnite: testicle testicle 1, 2, ..... 3?
Jun 7, 2021 at 2:41 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/nZzVh7JwuYc?feature=share
Jun 7, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Veho: Testes one two, one two, one two three.
Jun 7, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2aV8rmq.jpg
Jun 7, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1Grug92.mp4
Jun 7, 2021 at 3:58 PM - SG854: Hammock been British
Jun 7, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7a8wCvA.mp4
Jun 7, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Veho: Oops.
Jun 7, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Kolopo: Hi
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:09 PM - OldBoi: That's not good. LoL Think of the clean up Veho
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZX0srAgvko
Jun 7, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: when you're a weeb but you're indian
Jun 7, 2021 at 7:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: this video belongs in a museum
Jun 7, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XClfe95mbI
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: remember testwide?
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: wiiiide testicles
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OmXK5C2.jpg
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mhHhgmayhE this should not work, like at all
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but it somehow does
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhqyMblMjGg also this how does this work
Jun 7, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im just mad they didnt title it "all i want for christmas is YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU"
Jun 7, 2021 at 10:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SDtNCMa.jpg
Jun 7, 2021 at 10:18 PM - Veho: Cosplay moves at the speed of interwebz these days.
Jun 7, 2021 at 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Nah Samsung is just that desperate for phone sales
Jun 7, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Veho: Used to be you had to wait months (if not longer) for cosplayers to adopt a new character. Nowadays it's a matter of hours between the time a character is introduced, and the time girls put on the costume.
Jun 7, 2021 at 10:20 PM - Veho: And then take it off, depending on the cosplayer  
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hours?
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: more like minutes
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: seconds, sometimes
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Hambrew: OO
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Hambrew: THE CHAT IS ALIVE!
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: og ds is better
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: yes it is if you have patience
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:20 PM - Hambrew: k
Jun 7, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: POGGERS 
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:01 AM - kenenthk: My heart isn't alive with patience
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: thank god your heart doesn't depend on the shoutbox
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: you'd be dead
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:10 AM - CodyMKW: potato
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:10 AM - CodyMKW: i like potato
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:11 AM - Sicklyboy: yee
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:12 AM - Crazynoob458: yee
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:13 AM - Crazynoob458: but the 3ds can play og ds *sad soudns*
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qucZbA1oAL4
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: greatest beat of all time
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:21 AM - Sicklyboy: Thanks, I hate it
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Sicklyboy: Multiple beats, but one of the greatest random events of all time https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjL909DiVI
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:28 AM - kenenthk: https://open.spotify.com/album/4kztTaq5iUKFXuWj06wbRM?uri=spotify%3Aalbum%3A4kztTaq5iUKFXuWj06wbRM&utm_source=embed_v2&go=1&play=1&nd=1
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:30 AM - Sicklyboy: As much as I appreciate DMX, this is my preferred "Exodus" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HY1fEfJ5IYs
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i meant game-wise
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe Sicklyboy is green because he eats too much vegetables. 
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Nah you just eat too many green herbs SAK
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:56 AM - x65943: I'm green because I absorb too much red and blue
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:07 AM - mthrnite: Im black because...
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:07 AM - mthrnite: idunno, the music's better
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:08 AM - mthrnite: or maybe it's the resident evil mold
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:10 AM - mthrnite: *chops hand off*
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:10 AM - mthrnite: *puts hand back on*
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:10 AM - mthrnite: yep, mold
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Well mthr once you go black...
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:13 AM - mthrnite: nvr go back
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:14 AM - kenenthk: Be happy you're not yellow at least
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:17 AM - mthrnite: i'm just glad to be alive
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:17 AM - mthrnite: what if i died the day i joined the temp
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Y tho
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:18 AM - mthrnite: and the whole time since '06 was just 10 seconds of my brain blinking out
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:18 AM - mthrnite: nah, prolly not
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:18 AM - mthrnite: been watching too many scurry movies
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:22 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/XVJTAHvdD2E
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/5fuTlPlt74E
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:37 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/hlk7o5T56iw
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:43 AM - mthrnite: also dax on 2x speed gave me epilipsy
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:50 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/F6ogBK4NmtE
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:53 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/WxYPL7RSxKw
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:58 AM - kenenthk: Picking out new PC parts debating if I wanna spend an extra $20 on a 500gb m.2 cause I hardly use PC anymore
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:09 AM - mthrnite: I just bought a 2tb m.2 and a case for my mini
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:10 AM - mthrnite: little bitty thunderbolt drive
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:10 AM - mthrnite: i remember when 20 meg weighed 5 lbs.
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Can't find a good micro atx case under $60 on Amazon 
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Montech looks decent but waiting period
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08VMNWFTW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_992AKVTRKJMV2GNNZCGR
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:23 AM - mthrnite: that's the ugliest fucking case i've ever seen in my life
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:23 AM - mthrnite: gimme two
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:32 AM - kenenthk: It'd be a good weapon
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:33 AM - kenenthk: All these off brand pays which one will burn down my home the quickest
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Psus*
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:53 AM - Ace Gunman: It looks like a vacuum cleaner fucked a disco ball — and I can get behind that


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 9, 2021)

Jun 8, 2021 at 6:15 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/uK81tPpoScA?feature=share
Jun 8, 2021 at 6:26 AM - Veho: Ace Gunman is here  
Jun 8, 2021 at 6:27 AM - Veho: Very very _very_ long time no see, Punman!
Jun 8, 2021 at 7:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: ACE!
Jun 8, 2021 at 7:25 AM - Lilith Valentine: It’s been so long! I wonder if you remember me?
Jun 8, 2021 at 8:20 AM - DinohScene: It's the Ace!
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:16 AM - Chary: 
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:09 AM - kenenthk: https://usa-m.banggood.com/LOKMAT-APPLLP-Max-4GB+64GB-2_88inch-Detachable-Big-Screen-5_0MP+13MP-Dual-Camera-WIFI-GPS-Android-9_0-4G-Watch-Phone-p-1804306.html?utm_source=googleshopping&utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=cpc_organic&utm_medium=cpc_bgcs&gmcCountry=US&utm_content=minha&utm_content=sandra&utm_campaign=minha-usg-mb&utm_campaign=pla-usg-all-pc&currency=USD&cur_warehouse=CN&createTmp=1
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:15 AM - mthrnite: http://amigaonthelake.com/amigaos-3-2/#description
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:50 AM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azBkMZuqu0c
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:50 AM - Veho: I know people who talk out their ass, breathing through it is new.
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:01 PM - kenenthk: How does my ass breath smell?
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:01 PM - Veho: Shitty.
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Well that's a shitty way to put it
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:04 PM - Veho: I wonder if you could market mint suppositories to people with rancid farts.
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:04 PM - Veho: "Febreze butt plug. Neutralize the odor at the source."
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:05 PM - kenenthk: As long as it's covered in essential oils for calming moods and relaxation
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:06 PM - Veho: THC is an essential oil.
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:07 PM - kenenthk: Indeed but I was hoping this would be another type of facemask https://www.unclebudshemp.com/product/hemp-blue-light-face-mask-with-pure-organic-hemp-seed-oil-6-pack-bundle/?utm_source=Google%20Shopping&utm_campaign=Google%20Shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=39709&gclid=CjwKCAjwqvyFBhB7EiwAER786ZdkMcr2vN1DevyaE67xlynZnJbxn9dkbVTlryHkDK3Gz9JyTIP1TxoCBJAQAvD_BwE
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:08 PM - kenenthk: THC protecting facemasks since 2020
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:10 PM - Veho: Remember to take it off before the zoom meeting.
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully our next pandemic will include butt hygiene awareness
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:12 PM - kenenthk: The adult diaper business would be booming
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:24 PM - DinohScene: LAH will have a field day kek
Jun 8, 2021 at 12:54 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/qenSWYx9jmE
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: The adult diaper business would be booming <- always has been
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: aw man i missed ace
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Are you already hoarding JD?
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: always
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:44 PM - kenenthk: Adult diapers are the future
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:46 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/hBpBPvDHUaA
Jun 8, 2021 at 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Omg 1gb of ram such power
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: Does it really need more? If it can play YouTube videos and check your Facebook that's enough.
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: People buying this thing don't need more.
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:22 PM - mthrnite: 25 bucks ain't bad neither
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it is impressive that cheaper Chinese crap is becoming more notable for people that don't really care about high specs
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Veho: The market is growing, so there's room for a much broader range of devices.
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Veho: With the $25 stick on one end, and some 32GB RAM, 64 core 3GHz monolith for the future on the other.
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that 5 gb of space though...
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Veho: That bit sucks, usually there's a card reader for expansion.
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:41 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure he said no otg on the device either
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:52 PM - Veho: So yeah, it's a Netflix client and Facebook checker, basically.
Jun 8, 2021 at 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Made by oculus
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:01 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/X96q-Android-10-0-Mini-TV-Box-4K-Ultra-HD-Media-Device-1-8GB-ROM/496412006?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=101025571&&adid=22222222228000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=42423897272&wl4=pla-51320962143&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=240924272&wl11=online&wl12=496412006&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAjwqvyFBhB7EiwAER786Zdkwq7aIvq0Mr-WVdvrGHcgsQcy_QA24jdEH92VeTLk6W3ku3m8LRoCmqs
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Also $25 but eh
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Veho: 8GB storage, much better  
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: But external USB
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: It's early 2000s all over again!
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Sirlime: 1
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:24 PM - kenenthk: 6
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: also 4K
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:35 PM - kenenthk: At least say 9k 
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:41 PM - Hambrew: dead chat xd
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:56 PM - Veho: It's not dead, it's just running on that $25 TV stick, so it's a bit slow.
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:57 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/6l7ghIMZdmA?feature=share
Jun 8, 2021 at 3:58 PM - kenenthk: The only thing that keeps things alive is you
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:00 PM - Veho: The world ends with you.
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:01 PM - kenenthk: World must've ended a long time ago
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Is temp hosted on Walmart products now
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Veho: Always has been.
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:03 PM - kenenthk: Explain that C&D from Yahoo from back in the day then
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Veho: The Temp got a C&D from Yahoo?
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Maybe
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:18 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/9VyYNuZnIac?feature=share
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:20 PM - Veho: There was a time when the Temp was hosted on a very crappy server in a very crappy datacenter that wasn't staffed on weekends, and the server would regularly crash of Friday and then get rebooted on Monday when the staff came in.
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Veho: That was the only time I tried out the GBAtemp IRC channel.
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:24 PM - kenenthk: I was on a board and their center got caught on fire and everyone wondered why the website was down
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:24 PM - kenenthk: That day we learned IT men weren't fire repellent
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: damn they arent?
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Actually fire is safe you should try jumping in some
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:34 PM - kenenthk: It's how trump gets his tan
Jun 8, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fire gives you a shitty orange spray tan?
Jun 8, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Veho: It's more like a scrotum de-wrinkling cream for Oompa-loompas.
Jun 8, 2021 at 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/C4i7PB7.jpg
Jun 8, 2021 at 7:29 PM - PineappleGod: supreme
Jun 8, 2021 at 7:30 PM - PineappleGod: supreme supreme supreme
Jun 8, 2021 at 7:53 PM - PipeWarp: https://ibb.co/4K3180p
Jun 8, 2021 at 8:35 PM - mthrnite: :orcorcorc:
Jun 8, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoXJ0ki94fI
Jun 8, 2021 at 8:41 PM - mthrnite: ow learning hurt brain
Jun 8, 2021 at 8:43 PM - mthrnite: actually this is funny as shit
Jun 8, 2021 at 8:47 PM - mthrnite: liked and subscribed
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ds has third party hit after third party hit
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: meanwhile 3ds third party spport.
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Veho: But did you leave a comment down below?
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lick cement and prescription
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man Tube
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All crazy all the time
Jun 8, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Veho: Appease the Mighty Algorithm.
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:06 PM - mthrnite: i don't go down below
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:09 PM - SG854: Pokemon
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sword and shield are bad games
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:11 PM - mthrnite: digimon are the champions
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: never played/watched digimon
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:12 PM - SG854: Which pokemon do they eat?
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: digimon theme song is best theme song
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: well that and spider riders
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:12 PM - SG854: They eat magikarp
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: pokemon stopped being good at the 3ds
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:13 PM - SG854: Do they eat Pikachu's?
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: last good pokemon was black 2 dont @ me
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:14 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/1xUW3vaw0cg
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:18 PM - SG854: Nah, Teen Titans has the best theme
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:18 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/yL75mtNZ6PA
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: POGGERS 
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:28 PM - mthrnite: teen titan yeah, i stand corrected
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:35 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeCP76A3gx4
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:39 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/rsAVN9q9HfU
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:52 PM - SG854: Sailor Moon's catchy intro
Jun 8, 2021 at 10:52 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/ten4sIwapQ4
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:04 PM - mthrnite: yep good stuff
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:07 PM - KILZpro3: If you want good stuff look at this
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:07 PM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbVH-3n0Aw
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:08 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/5IzEncyqfgw
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:36 PM - KILZpro3: That opening sounds like this
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:36 PM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qatmJtIJAPw
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:37 PM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I53HDr0-Qew
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:37 PM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SDea7laHD4E
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:40 PM - Ace Gunman: =p
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:47 PM - mthrnite: sup ace
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:50 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/zY8omctkNRQ
Jun 8, 2021 at 11:50 PM - mthrnite: shameless self promotion
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:04 AM - mthrnite: *user was banned for this post*
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:16 AM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FGl5ReYunoY
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Ace Gunman: Oh you know me, just out here taking in some nostalgia!
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:40 AM - mthrnite: I just come here to steal funny shit from veho
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:43 AM - Ace Gunman: And ‘lo and Vehold, Velho always provides!
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:43 AM - Ace Gunman: Veho, even
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dark names in chat
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:52 AM - Ace Gunman: DarkName duck, when there’s trouble you can mthr and Ace on the double
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:54 AM - mthrnite: meowth that's right
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Ace Gunman: Mthr! Ace! Blasting off at the speed of light!
Jun 9, 2021 at 1:20 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/4OxFSy8G5wk
Jun 9, 2021 at 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: did i miss ace again? ffffffuuuuuu
Jun 9, 2021 at 2:38 AM - s1cc: sex!
Jun 9, 2021 at 2:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: NOOOOOOOOO
Jun 9, 2021 at 2:49 AM - KILZpro3: I finally found out who Scott Pilgrim is. I fell like such an idiot
Jun 9, 2021 at 2:50 AM - KILZpro3: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lmbVH-3n0Aw
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Fu FedEx for saying my expected delivery is Saturday then changing to Monday
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:18 AM - Scott_pilgrim: trolled
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:04 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/lmbVH-3n0Aw


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 10, 2021)

Jun 9, 2021 at 5:52 AM - Scott_pilgrim: the anger lmao
Jun 9, 2021 at 6:21 AM - kenenthk: That's how babies are made
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SZ7M3pW.mp4
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Vanilla YooHoos aren't that bad
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Veho: Dey aight.
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:36 AM - kenenthk: Diabetes in a can
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:42 AM - Veho: Not as bad as soda.
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:42 AM - Veho: Actually I can't really say for Yoohoos, I don't know the nutritional values. But our average chocolate/vanilla milk drinks here aren't as bad as soda, diabeetus-wise.
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:45 AM - kenenthk: 31% sugars nearly just as bad
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01EAG3VZA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_WRJN6PZYRKB663755V41 this is tempting
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:15 PM - Veho: Snacks are always tempting.
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:15 PM - kenenthk: Not a bad price either if you think about it for a 40 count that's like 50c a bag
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:17 PM - kenenthk: I have spending issues
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:46 PM - Veho: Perhaps.
Jun 9, 2021 at 12:56 PM - kenenthk: Derphapes
Jun 9, 2021 at 1:01 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/Leisure-Desktop-General-Hanging-Bracket/dp/B08ZS32XFN/ref=sr_1_65?crid=IVUO6GIVEU76&dchild=1&keywords=tablet+holder+for+desk&qid=1623239981&sprefix=Tablet+holder%2Caps%2C474&sr=8-65
Jun 9, 2021 at 1:40 PM - Veho: Ideal for driving.
Jun 9, 2021 at 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Free with a 2 year att contract
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Veho: Apparently two thirds of my likes come from EoF posts.
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:55 PM - Veho: I am the true shitlord.
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/BhfXWtDaq5o
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:57 PM - kenenthk: Are those 2/3rds also from Scott?
Jun 9, 2021 at 3:59 PM - Veho: No, only most of them.
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:00 PM - kenenthk: I'm trying to keep myself up waiting on my PC parts so the neighborhood hoodlums don't steal them
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:00 PM - Veho: It's so freaking weird that your delivery workers can just dump stuff on your porch and leave.
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:01 PM - kenenthk: None of them give a fuck cause shitty insurance or we'll just replace expensive shit because we also don't give a fuck with no proof of the event
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:03 PM - kenenthk: I could request a signature but that means talking to them I'd rather risk the shit being stolen 
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's less shitty insurance and more that more deliveries = more money, and waiting for some fat slob to answer the door with no pants on = less money for delivery company ;O;
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Veho: The footage of delivery drivers yeeting packages over a fence isn't them being lazy, it's actually SOP.
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's in the training video 
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Yeet that shit if the porch is more than 5 feet away CUZ WE GOT MONEY TO MAKE SO BACK TO WORK SLAVE" 
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully all the delivery people for my neighborhood are good people lol
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for DHL
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: DHL just drops shit at the bottom of my steps and bounces lol
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Yeah the delivery drivers are mostly good people it's the neighbors I'm more worried about as half of them are on some type of narcotic
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Does DHL still package items like it's a block of cocaine?
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Tom, when did you learn to use a whip?
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:52 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: You should be in a new castlevania game. 
Jun 9, 2021 at 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Aye delivery just updated to about an hour 
Jun 9, 2021 at 5:02 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jun 9, 2021 at 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Excited about my 16gb ram upgrade and m.2 drive with this nice ryzen 7 2700x
Jun 9, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: what graphics card you got?
Jun 9, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzm_BsPtoGE
Jun 9, 2021 at 6:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/glz04v4o1q54a54/DJI_0017.mp4?dl=0
Jun 9, 2021 at 6:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: got some drone footage
Jun 9, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jun 9, 2021 at 7:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bW7yduAxEoU
Jun 9, 2021 at 7:14 PM - kenenthk: This is turning into one danky build https://ibb.co/WzSXSmP
Jun 9, 2021 at 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ZdXBPmA.jpg
Jun 9, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oliIk0X.mp4
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/t0aJLo3etaY
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:25 PM - mthrnite: tinymonkeyt <3 <3 <3
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She streams on Twitch a bit mthr
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly crafts stuff, custom keycpas and the like
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.twitch.tv/tiny < 
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:41 PM - Veho: Wait, this her?  https://www.instagram.com/tinymakesthings/?hl=en
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Really talented monkey 
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:42 PM - Veho: Cool!
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:45 PM - mthrnite: thank you Tom
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:46 PM - mthrnite: i was looking for the cool vid of break your cart but couldn't find it
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:47 PM - mthrnite: and thankyou veho!
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Veho: 
Jun 9, 2021 at 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be sure to LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE AND FOLLOW TINY FOR UPDATES ON HER STREAMS HAHA MAKE SURE TO SMASH THAT DONATE BUTTON AND GIVE HER ALL THE MONEY
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:09 PM - Veho: Best I can do is three fiddy.
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Are you 500ft tall and from the paleolithic era?
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:12 PM - Veho: I'm not that old yet, I just feel like it on occasion.
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Veho: And I don't live in Scotland.
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho smiling? 
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Is it the sign of the apocalypse?
Jun 9, 2021 at 11:40 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Or was it Tom smiling a sign of an omen?
Jun 10, 2021 at 12:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: reddit lied they said women streaming get thousands thrown at them for being women
Jun 10, 2021 at 12:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i streamed like 5 times and got 0 simps wtf
Jun 10, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 10, 2021 at 1:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Did you forget the hot tub?
Jun 10, 2021 at 1:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "did you forget the hot tub" im 14
Jun 10, 2021 at 2:07 AM - KILZpro3: dad: hey son "what did the egg say to the boiling water?"       me: idk what dad?                dad: "i'm sorry water it's going to be a while before i get hard because i just got laid by a chick
Jun 10, 2021 at 2:10 AM - KILZpro3: Me: SERIOUSLY!?
Jun 10, 2021 at 2:40 AM - mthrnite: me: "getting the bloodstains out of my clown suit!" Son: "2edgy4me cringelord"
Jun 10, 2021 at 2:43 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/O-QpfLV8dQw
Jun 10, 2021 at 5:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: one of these im gonna fuck and use internet slang while talking to my parents
Jun 10, 2021 at 5:08 AM - Scott_pilgrim: fuck up*
Jun 10, 2021 at 5:08 AM - Scott_pilgrim: although i did say "poggers" to my mom once
Jun 10, 2021 at 5:10 AM - kenenthk: Gushers yogurt is a thing now


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 11, 2021)

Jun 10, 2021 4:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why
Jun 10, 2021 5:03 AM - kenenthk: Why not
Jun 10, 2021 5:15 AM - kenenthk: It's actually pretty good they add little things to it to make it gush
Jun 10, 2021 10:42 AM - Charasime: I finnaly finished my first review yay ;^;
Jun 10, 2021 10:45 AM - Charasime: Why its so off topic xD
Jun 10, 2021 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Working day shift today.... Uughhh I forgot that interacting with people was so exhausting
Jun 10, 2021 12:00 PM - SG854: Pokemen
Jun 10, 2021 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hell Raised edition
Jun 10, 2021 12:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Raiser even
Jun 10, 2021 12:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ash used Puzzle Box it was super effective!!!
Jun 10, 2021 12:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cenebites used hooks and chains!!!
Jun 10, 2021 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6O3oWVI
Jun 10, 2021 12:31 PM - RichardTheKing: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........................................
Jun 10, 2021 12:31 PM - RichardTheKing: Huh that's all one line, no splitting to a new line. Interesting.
Jun 10, 2021 12:33 PM - RichardTheKing: Not exactly looking forward to E3; never really cared for it. Sure, a lot of new trailers can be interesting, but when I don't care for the games those trailers are about, it just falls flat.
Jun 10, 2021 12:50 PM - kenenthk: Switch pro 
Jun 10, 2021 1:16 PM - AkiraKurusu: "2 Days 5 Hours" - aw, I'll be asleep then!
Jun 10, 2021 1:17 PM - kenenthk: LoL 3070 TI's out of stock already
Jun 10, 2021 1:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if they were ever going to be "in stock" ;O;
Jun 10, 2021 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Lol eBay always has them in stock 
Jun 10, 2021 1:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Waste of money anyways, the ti's this time are an awful value
Jun 10, 2021 1:38 PM - kenenthk: I heard mixed thing in them but would still outdo my dusty 7950
Jun 10, 2021 1:46 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/LFGQzMEIaCo?feature=share
Jun 10, 2021 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anyone who says the TI's are good are just Nvidia shills, they're seriously an awful value lol
Jun 10, 2021 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3080 ti is 70% more expensive than a 3080, gives you a whopping 7-8% performance increase on average lol
Jun 10, 2021 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3070 ti is better, but it's still like a 4-5% increase for a ~10% price increase
Jun 10, 2021 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You might as well pay scalper prices for 3080's/3070s at that point lol
Jun 10, 2021 2:21 PM - Flame: my uncle works at Nvidia i have 4090 already
Jun 10, 2021 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You wish ;O;
Jun 10, 2021 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wnct.com/on-your-side/crime-tracker/florida-man-hit-pedestrian-hid-body-behind-bait-shop-highway-patrol-says/amp/
Jun 10, 2021 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think I know a relative or wife of that guy.... Lol
Jun 10, 2021 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Either his sister or something or a huge coincidence
Jun 10, 2021 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Go for an 8080 it's implanted as a body component
Jun 10, 2021 2:50 PM - kenenthk: 8008 is only $8,000 more
Jun 10, 2021 3:07 PM - kenenthk: huh prime days around the corner wonder how shitty it'll be this year
Jun 10, 2021 3:07 PM - SG854: 3070 ti isn't that bad of a price. I can justify it. But the 3080ti price is horrible.
Jun 10, 2021 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's about on par with what the 2080ti was
Jun 10, 2021 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: that is if you managed to get one at launch
Jun 10, 2021 3:10 PM - SG854: I got 3080 not at launch though. Took a few months to snatch one.
Jun 10, 2021 3:11 PM - SG854: Ha Ha I love that. Ti stands for tiny improvement. I stole that joke but it's hilarious.
Jun 10, 2021 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: though most of the 3080ti models seemed overpriced only a few were reasonably priced
Jun 10, 2021 3:11 PM - kenenthk: You mean they aren't talking about the rapper?
Jun 10, 2021 3:12 PM - SG854: No snoop dogg trying to get a 3080 ti
Jun 10, 2021 3:12 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/cyG2Ys41pdE
Jun 10, 2021 3:16 PM - kenenthk: Not even all the gangstas across the world could help snoop get a graphics card
Jun 10, 2021 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Fer shizzle
Jun 10, 2021 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/T8CNeQ-cbo0
Jun 10, 2021 4:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fer shizzle my niggle
Jun 10, 2021 4:34 PM - Veho: Fo shizzle ma knickers.
Jun 10, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: Hey guys, are Sennheiser HD 206 any good? They're cheap.
Jun 10, 2021 4:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: bad build quality, apparently
Jun 10, 2021 4:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: proababkt
Jun 10, 2021 4:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: probably*
Jun 10, 2021 4:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: reviews seem decent
Jun 10, 2021 4:52 PM - Sicklyboy: Haven't tried those but I will say if you're looking for IEMs/earbuds the "KZ ZSN Pro" IEMs are bonkers good.
Jun 10, 2021 4:52 PM - Sicklyboy: Way better than they deserve to be at $20 USD
Jun 10, 2021 5:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:35 PM - Veho: Hey guys, are Sennheiser HD 206 any good? They're cheap. < General consensus seems to be that they feel cheapo, but sound pretty ok. Better bass response than it's predecessor, highs aren't gross sounding, and mids are clear enough for $50 headphones
Jun 10, 2021 5:05 PM - Chary: they're very cheapo but senns are pretty good all around
Jun 10, 2021 5:05 PM - Chary: I'd go elsewhere if you're looking around in that price point specifically
Jun 10, 2021 5:06 PM - Chary: the earpads on mine fell apart kinda fast
Jun 10, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also lol just got an "update" from SMACH Z
Jun 10, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're trashing the project ;O;
Jun 10, 2021 5:06 PM - Chary: i held a smach z...it was really cool
Jun 10, 2021 5:06 PM - Chary: WHAT
Jun 10, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GASP SURPRISE
Jun 10, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes Chary, the dream is dead 
Jun 10, 2021 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But hey you can get a refund!
Jun 10, 2021 5:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2021 5:15 PM - Chary: i'm really surprised you can get a refund
Jun 10, 2021 5:15 PM - Chary: honestly
Jun 10, 2021 5:15 PM - Chary: i also never expected them to give an official end to it lol
Jun 10, 2021 5:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Same
Jun 10, 2021 5:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their last update was 2019 IIRC
Jun 10, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't worry, I'm sure they'll be back under a new name now that there's more competition ;O;
Jun 10, 2021 5:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i forgot the smach z existed
Jun 10, 2021 5:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i remember reading about it in a magazine 5 years ago
Jun 10, 2021 5:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: and then... nothing
Jun 10, 2021 6:15 PM - Memoir: Smach Z is ded? I'm SHOCKED!!!!!!! 1!
Jun 10, 2021 6:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how will humanity recover
Jun 10, 2021 6:22 PM - SG854: I usually equalize my headphones. It helps alot. Especially if it's a good quality headphone but sounds too silibant.
Jun 10, 2021 6:23 PM - SG854: Helps control those highs that are too sharp and ear piercing
Jun 10, 2021 6:27 PM - SG854: I usually follow the Harman Curve to equalize
Jun 10, 2021 6:27 PM - SG854: This is the study on it.   https://www.aes.org/e-lib/browse.cfm?elib=19436
Jun 10, 2021 6:54 PM - Veho: Snatch Z is no more? Pushing up the daisies? [dead parrot sketch]?
Jun 10, 2021 6:55 PM - Veho: Okay but seriously there is a dozen gaming handheld PCs out there, proving it can be done.
Jun 10, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently a ton of stuff got all fucked up for them, they couldn't pass a certification for their charger, they manufactured 200 units...and then apparently during testing a bunch of the batteries failed and would start overheating lol
Jun 10, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Must've been using real cheapo shit hardware for those kind of basic issues
Jun 10, 2021 7:00 PM - Veho: Exploding batteries, what is this, 2010 Samsung?
Jun 10, 2021 7:00 PM - Veho: 
Jun 10, 2021 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2021 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "And then Covid happened! And that was just the final straw!"
Jun 10, 2021 7:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 10, 2021 7:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if the final straw didn't break the camel's back 2 years ago ;O;
Jun 10, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: I usually don't shit on prospective new projects, but something about Smach Z always seemed off to me.
Jun 10, 2021 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I feel like they just didn't expect getting a device like that manufactured would be so difficult
Jun 10, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they slapped a design on paper without really looking into how everything would work together, and then took shady ass shortcuts to try and make something work
Jun 10, 2021 7:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like GPD came into the industry in 2013, started working on the GPD Win in like 2015, and then shit it out a year later
Jun 10, 2021 7:07 PM - Veho: I think their main problem is that they were including chipsets that were only being expected at the time into their design.
Jun 10, 2021 7:08 PM - Veho: "Oh look Nvidia announced a new chipset, let's announce we'll use that and wait."
Jun 10, 2021 7:08 PM - Veho: They wanted new, high end, future proof... that was never going to happen.
Jun 10, 2021 7:09 PM - Veho: All other teams that released their devices knew to compromise. Sure, they're not the most powerful gaming PCs out there, but at least they got built.
Jun 10, 2021 7:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it was AMD but yeah sort of lol
Jun 10, 2021 7:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Originally had some shitty embedded Ryzen APU, then moved to another, then moved to another 
Jun 10, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Jun 10, 2021 7:11 PM - Veho: Remember the Open Pandora?
Jun 10, 2021 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Open Pandora is cool lol
Jun 10, 2021 7:12 PM - Veho: That was also a bunch of computer enthusiasts who underestimated the cost of developing and producing a computer in large quantities.
Jun 10, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: And the many roadblocks and hiccups on the way.
Jun 10, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: Making a prototype was easy, trying to get it into mass production was... well, impossible, it turns out.
Jun 10, 2021 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a good thing they managed to shit a few out, if it weren't for the Open Pandora I don't think Exophase would've made DraStic as good as it was lol
Jun 10, 2021 7:40 PM - Little_Anonymous_Hacker: Yes.
Jun 10, 2021 8:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.clickorlando.com/news/florida/2021/06/07/florida-man-drags-pedestrian-with-car-hides-body-behind-bait-shop-troopers-say/
Jun 10, 2021 8:32 PM - mthrnite: I'm fishing for great white sharks, whatcha got for bait buddy?
Jun 10, 2021 8:33 PM - mthrnite: well, just happened to get a well shredded human torso out back
Jun 10, 2021 8:33 PM - mthrnite: florida man delivers
Jun 10, 2021 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.local10.com/news/weird-news/2021/06/10/customer-finds-7-foot-gator-inside-florida-post-office/
Jun 10, 2021 9:07 PM - Veho: Can't a gator drop his mail in peace?
Jun 10, 2021 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a letter for Mr Ga Tor hmmm
Jun 10, 2021 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.local10.com/news/local/2021/06/10/3-dead-after-shooting-at-publix-in-palm-beach-county/?__vfz=medium%3Dconversations_top_pages
Jun 10, 2021 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Publix where shopping is a pleasure
Jun 10, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: The family store.
Jun 10, 2021 9:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.local10.com/news/weird-news/2021/06/05/no-shirts-pants-or-undies-needed-on-bike-ride-just-a-mask/
Jun 10, 2021 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next on Naked And Afraid!!!!
Jun 10, 2021 9:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: See what happens when a unicyclist loses his seat mid jump!!!
Jun 10, 2021 10:07 PM - kenenthk: That's just FedEx delivering packages
Jun 10, 2021 10:25 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/miFMdN_g3mU
Jun 10, 2021 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Found a $10 pack of usb c cables for a $1 today now I have like 10 c cables
Jun 11, 2021 1:06 AM - TomRannd: insane
Jun 11, 2021 1:12 AM - Chary: that's a really good deal
Jun 11, 2021 1:16 AM - TetrisKid48: anyone here know if it is safe to update to 11.14 with the latest version of luma3ds? i don't want to start a whole thread about it, just double checking.
Jun 11, 2021 1:17 AM - TetrisKid48: i think it is based on the change log
Jun 11, 2021 1:21 AM - TetrisKid48: goin for it
Jun 11, 2021 1:23 AM - TetrisKid48: my system is not bricked
Jun 11, 2021 1:27 AM - TetrisKid48: nsmb2 will not read uhhhhhh
Jun 11, 2021 1:27 AM - TetrisKid48: UHHHHHHH
Jun 11, 2021 1:28 AM - TetrisKid48: well
Jun 11, 2021 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Amazon liquidation warehouse opened like 2 minutes away from me
Jun 11, 2021 2:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TWNNDWZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_V5HMG4NEWBA96Z9W3EXS ordered one of these for new rig cause I need my usbs


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 12, 2021)

Jun 11, 2021 5:36 AM - breaktemp: So what would be a good mic' to have for podcasting ?
Jun 11, 2021 5:43 AM - Chary: I had a yeti for a long time. It was great
Jun 11, 2021 7:46 AM - fallguy441: I was here 11/06/21
Jun 11, 2021 8:15 AM - DinohScene: I am here, 11062021
Jun 11, 2021 9:24 AM - mthrnite: i'm in ur base killin ur d00dz 06/11/21
Jun 11, 2021 9:36 AM - kenenthk: I'm in uremum
Jun 11, 2021 9:48 AM - mthrnite: u must construct additional pylons
Jun 11, 2021 9:50 AM - kenenthk: Bob the builder can we fix it?
Jun 11, 2021 9:54 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/5jq9b4FrWCg
Jun 11, 2021 10:04 AM - kenenthk: lol this guy wants 1k for a vita and 2 psps
Jun 11, 2021 12:46 PM - Localhorst86: 1k what? rubels?
Jun 11, 2021 1:09 PM - kenenthk: rupies
Jun 11, 2021 1:16 PM - Veho: Rooibos.
Jun 11, 2021 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Roblox
Jun 11, 2021 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Robocock
Jun 11, 2021 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dead ot alive, your cumming with me!
Jun 11, 2021 2:00 PM - DinohScene: gibe moni pls
Jun 11, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: https://usa-m.banggood.com/ANBERNIC-RG351V-80GB-7000-Games-Handheld-Game-Console-for-PSP-PS1-NDS-N64-MD-PCE-RK3326-Open-Source-Wifi-Vibration-Retro-Video-Game-Player-3_5-inch-IPS-Display-p-1823982.html?utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=cpc_organic&gmcCountry=US&utm_content=minha&utm_campaign=minha-usg-mb&currency=USD&cur_warehouse=CN&createTmp=1&ID=6298064&utm_source=googleshopping&utm_medium=c
Jun 11, 2021 2:33 PM - kenenthk: Decided to give Paramount+ a go like it so far hope they don't jack the prices up once they add like 60 channels
Jun 11, 2021 2:41 PM - Veho: Fucking cable television 2.0
Jun 11, 2021 2:42 PM - kenenthk: It's so different not really you just turned your smartphone into a universal remote
Jun 11, 2021 3:03 PM - Veho: I guess the "on demand" thing is nice.
Jun 11, 2021 3:06 PM - kenenthk: Oh how about that the app keeps crashing
Jun 11, 2021 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Embuary is such a nice Kodi skin
Jun 11, 2021 5:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/UePgk0x.jpg
Jun 11, 2021 5:52 PM - kenenthk: That'll be half your paycheck for new non live on demand content
Jun 11, 2021 6:12 PM - SG854: Pre-ordering a digital game is stupid. Change my thoughts.
Jun 11, 2021 6:30 PM - kenenthk: Do you have money in the bank to burn?
Jun 11, 2021 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Preordering any game is stupid
Jun 11, 2021 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Back in the day" it made sense because your local game store might have limited copies
Jun 11, 2021 6:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nowadays with the number produced and online shops and such, it's a complete non-concern
Jun 11, 2021 6:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even "super special collectors editions!!!!" are usually produced in such a number that you won't need to bother
Jun 11, 2021 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Except for Nintendo things, who only produce like 5 anything at a time
Jun 11, 2021 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Buying games in general is stupid 
Jun 11, 2021 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Support the devs!
Jun 11, 2021 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do preorder stuff I know I'm gonna buy day one, just so I can pre-load or whatever a day or two early so I don't have to bother waiting. But then once I get gbps fiber that won't matter much 
Jun 11, 2021 7:07 PM - kenenthk: Remember to get all the dlc codes from buying bags of Doritos
Jun 11, 2021 7:16 PM - KILZpro3: Hey, how do you become a GBATemp staff?
Jun 11, 2021 7:16 PM - KILZpro3: Just asking
Jun 11, 2021 7:18 PM - kenenthk: A that'll staff? They don't have enough colors left for that group
Jun 11, 2021 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you certainly don't by asking
Jun 11, 2021 7:21 PM - KILZpro3: Ik
Jun 11, 2021 7:21 PM - KILZpro3: I was just wondering tom
Jun 11, 2021 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Generally speaking, staff members are voted on and chosen by other members of staff based on a user's behavior, helpfulness, and general interaction with the community
Jun 11, 2021 7:23 PM - KILZpro3: Ok so  is it like being promoted from member to staff?
Jun 11, 2021 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure
Jun 11, 2021 7:31 PM - KILZpro3: Ok
Jun 11, 2021 7:31 PM - kenenthk: You also need to perform a ritual by selling your soul
Jun 11, 2021 7:32 PM - KILZpro3: 4 year old me: HE'LL YEAH!
Jun 11, 2021 7:33 PM - KILZpro3: Actual me: HELL NOOOOOO!!!
Jun 11, 2021 10:30 PM - x65943: If you get really lucky once every decade or so they open an application thread
Jun 11, 2021 10:31 PM - x65943: if you stick around for another 7 years or so it may happen again 
Jun 11, 2021 10:33 PM - Flame: ill vote for you KILZpro3..... IN 7 YEARS TIME
Jun 11, 2021 10:33 PM - Flame: HUEHUEHUEHUE
Jun 11, 2021 10:47 PM - kenenthk: 777 is a godly number
Jun 11, 2021 10:48 PM - kenenthk: Me I'm destined to be a shitboxer for eternity and I'm ok with that
Jun 11, 2021 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tom Bombadildo for Admin 2021 ;O;
Jun 11, 2021 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vote Tom now, where every vote for me is a vote for banning children, furries, and re-adding porn.gbatemp.net ;O;
Jun 11, 2021 10:55 PM - kenenthk: Good bye 90% of users
Jun 11, 2021 10:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You say that like it's a bad thing ;O;
Jun 11, 2021 10:57 PM - kenenthk: I'd miss Flame too much 
Jun 11, 2021 11:00 PM - Flame: Don't worry ken I'm grown-up now
Jun 11, 2021 11:02 PM - kenenthk: This IAGL repo is pretty nice for Kodi but back ups on PS1 games are taking forever for 400mb files 
Jun 11, 2021 11:03 PM - kenenthk: And theirs only like 1 PS1 emulator to choose from


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 13, 2021)

Jun 12, 2021 4:59 AM - Localhorst86: @Tom what is your stance on a piracy section limited to users with names starting with L and M?
Jun 12, 2021 6:16 AM - kenenthk: What bastards here's a free gift but you need to write a review for the product you just bought in order to get it
Jun 12, 2021 6:16 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rgr2Osb.jpg
Jun 12, 2021 6:20 AM - kenenthk: Veho write a review for this CPU cooler so I can get a free RGB mouse pad
Jun 12, 2021 6:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQPHkccOsiI 
Jun 12, 2021 7:44 AM - Veho: 1/10, very uncool.
Jun 12, 2021 7:44 AM - Veho: Would not buy again.
Jun 12, 2021 7:45 AM - Veho: The thermal paste provided with it ate through my motherboard.
Jun 12, 2021 7:50 AM - kenenthk: That's not how you get free stuff you say 11/10 then what you really think of it 
Jun 12, 2021 7:53 AM - Veho: 11/10, would not buy again.
Jun 12, 2021 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Make this man's name yellow
Jun 12, 2021 7:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 11/1 Will not sell again
Jun 12, 2021 7:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/qX7AZdrDO10?feature=share
Jun 12, 2021 10:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/nxp7ss/thats_a_loud_xbox/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Jun 12, 2021 10:24 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/1-KJV5r_cho nearly 1 million likes
Jun 12, 2021 10:54 AM - kenenthk: Lol they really redid marry poppind
Jun 12, 2021 1:27 PM - Veho: Mary Poopins.
Jun 12, 2021 1:39 PM - kenenthk: After taco bell for dinner and frozen breakfast burritos I'll be singing Chim chim cher-oo
Jun 12, 2021 1:55 PM - Veho: Chim chim cher-poo.
Jun 12, 2021 2:00 PM - kenenthk: I sweep  and dust away the scoot
Jun 12, 2021 2:42 PM - Veho: Fucking got my hair caught on a strip of flypaper, fuck.
Jun 12, 2021 2:43 PM - Veho: Anyway.
Jun 12, 2021 2:43 PM - Veho: https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/11/us/cape-cod-diver-eaten-by-whale/index.html
Jun 12, 2021 2:58 PM - kenenthk: It's just doing it's proper job Veho 
Jun 12, 2021 4:19 PM - Veho: There's a uremum joke in there somewhere.
Jun 12, 2021 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it was in uremum ;O
Jun 12, 2021 6:06 PM - BlazeMasterBM: waluigi
Jun 12, 2021 6:30 PM - Veho: We're not getting it out then.
Jun 12, 2021 6:45 PM - kenenthk: Saw those little WalMart android boxes almost bought one but guess how much stock they had
Jun 12, 2021 7:04 PM - Veho: Zero.
Jun 12, 2021 7:11 PM - Veho: I really really want an X-Shot Chaos Orbit nerfoid blaster. I saw it on 30% discount today and foolishly didn't buy it. I regret.
Jun 12, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: And you say I'm a child
Jun 12, 2021 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't wait until my daughter is old enough to play with nerf guns so I can spend my life savings on cool ones
Jun 12, 2021 7:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My parents only ever bought the really shitty dollar store ones so I've never had good fun nerf gun fights 
Jun 12, 2021 7:31 PM - Veho: Having kids is a free pass to all sorts of infantile crap. I can just say I'm buying that for my kids  
Jun 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: Tom, isn't she like almost 3 now?
Jun 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: She's old enough for Nerf.
Jun 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: She turned 2 in February
Jun 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: Close enough  
Jun 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 12, 2021 7:33 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B072NZ5FJD/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_HJB1C5BEVPTV5GACJQM4?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 12, 2021 7:34 PM - kenenthk: I want a rpg nerf gun
Jun 12, 2021 7:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We tried squirt guns with her a bit ago, and she's not a big fan of those yet lol
Jun 12, 2021 7:36 PM - kenenthk: Claymore nerf!
Jun 12, 2021 7:39 PM - kenenthk: https://videocardz.com/newz/colorfuls-leaks-its-flagship-geforce-rtx-3090-igame-kudan-graphics-card
Jun 12, 2021 8:35 PM - kenenthk: Cool randomly got a free $10 Jimmy Johns gc must've complained over something at one point
Jun 12, 2021 8:42 PM - Veho: Being a Karen has its perks.
Jun 12, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Label me as anything for free food
Jun 12, 2021 8:47 PM - kenenthk: Must be annoying for woman whose name is actually karen
Jun 12, 2021 8:49 PM - Veho: Yeah. Every time a new meme comes out, the people with that name get shafted.
Jun 12, 2021 8:49 PM - Veho: Chad. Stacy. Karen.
Jun 12, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: South park fucked my name which I'm still salty about
Jun 12, 2021 8:51 PM - kenenthk: I've been up for 24 hours for no reason I'm dazed
Jun 12, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: Go the fuck to sleep.
Jun 12, 2021 8:55 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KNXdkat.jpg
Jun 12, 2021 9:06 PM - kenenthk: Fuck me to sleep
Jun 12, 2021 9:07 PM - kenenthk: I shall be fucking off to sleep
Jun 12, 2021 10:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: rest in peace in peace to all the soliders who died in the service
Jun 12, 2021 10:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i dive in her cervix
Jun 12, 2021 11:38 PM - Mama Looigi: https://imgur.com/a/49sGtlQ Damn, not even safe in different realities
Jun 13, 2021 12:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://store.steampowered.com/app/297130/Titan_Souls/ < free gam
Jun 13, 2021 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Titan Souls?
Jun 13, 2021 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like Dark Souls?
Jun 13, 2021 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, top down indie game
Jun 13, 2021 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Kinda like a boss rush sort of thing
Jun 13, 2021 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty fun though
Jun 13, 2021 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/FamHh2mpqaI
Jun 13, 2021 1:27 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/KrzGV8bNaTg
Jun 13, 2021 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/T5gk6TO27zs
Jun 13, 2021 3:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/c1vKNEwiALE


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 14, 2021)

Jun 13, 2021 at 5:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LfcQK5g
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LPY3arq
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:17 AM - kenenthk: https://news.yahoo.com/news/humans-reproduce-mars-because-sperm-150517148.html?guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAJgMlFgLlA2iseuLNaSLwhLy2M5YD6DnE3aWYLjZKQ0FRkTM_M3_gkllXZZ8zSeZCOWixO1NV-JEPnLO9FEphwT3oSbkRCEGk9FGhIEQcbDUy8aPwMIQ6I-Xv9WJoMUGcWR3TsuFLAJp2D3Ycgzz_zI9UABaRTEUWPRirbstI5D3
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.eatthis.com/news-walmart-new-fast-food-restaurants/ taco bell in McDonald's seems dangerous
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:28 AM - kenenthk: WalMart even
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:18 AM - Chary: lol i've seen a crazy one, iirc it was taco ball, mcdonalds, and kfc in one single building?
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:18 AM - Chary: https://i.imgur.com/ykKv3JF.png
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:19 AM - Chary: maybe it was pizza hut, not mcdonalds
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: that counts as crazy where you are?
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: the burger king in oslo has a big sign directly across (visible from the window tables) pointing you to a mcdonalds 100m away
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: i thought that was pretty cheeky
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:34 AM - kenenthk: If WalMart was still 24/7 I'd live in that one
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:38 AM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/TYKgqKW 
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:40 AM - kenenthk: Anyone know if there are any good sites offering windows 10 keys for cheap?
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:41 AM - Chary: the ones that gbatemp used to sponsor were pretty legit iirc
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:41 AM - Chary: at least, i had a friend buy a key through it and it worked out for them nicely
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Remember the site?
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:42 AM - Chary: urcdkey
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:42 AM - Chary: apparently
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Lol original 10/10 domain
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:42 AM - BlazeMasterBM: hi guys
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:44 AM - kenenthk: 8 core goodness 3200mhz 16gb ddr4 may up it to 32 next check
Jun 13, 2021 at 7:45 AM - kenenthk: This board gave like 0 slack room for data ports under the gpu gg gigabyte
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:03 AM - banjo2: Hi
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:36 AM - BlazeMasterBM: what up banjo
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:37 AM - Charasime: Who decided to add dvd and blue-ray player ? X)
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:48 AM - Chary: what up guitar
Jun 13, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Ericthegreat: Hey ken
Jun 13, 2021 at 9:18 AM - Ericthegreat: You know you can use hwidgen
Jun 13, 2021 at 9:29 AM - kenenthk: Eh
Jun 13, 2021 at 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah just use hwidgen
Jun 13, 2021 at 9:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's about as legit as those key sites
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:14 AM - kenenthk: This m.2 is pretty nice like 5 seconds to transfer a movie
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n53Wxpfrnzg
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have two M.2 drives in this laptop 
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:30 AM - kenenthk: 500gbs is good enough for me
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:36 AM - kenenthk: This pcie card lied to me their is no BT connectivity and drivers are up to date 
Jun 13, 2021 at 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEa_bGC4OU8
Jun 13, 2021 at 11:35 AM - kenenthk: Car tag season is right around the corner just switched insurance companies and guess you need to contact states Treasury for that stuff
Jun 13, 2021 at 1:43 PM - Veho: You Americans are weird.
Jun 13, 2021 at 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Go spell things differently 
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Veho: Well excuuuse me, guvnah.
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:36 PM - mthrnite: humour, ar, ar.
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:38 PM - mthrnite: also, DMV is your friend
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:41 PM - mthrnite: https://motoloot.com/collections/motorcycle-helmet-covers
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:42 PM - mthrnite: also drive a motorcycle so you can wear a funky helmet cover for the sake of humanity and all that's good
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:45 PM - kenenthk: DMV is worse then California or Florida
Jun 13, 2021 at 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Honestly surprised it's not law to wear helmets in normal cars these days I'm sure my seatbelt will stop me from bashing my head open during a bad crash
Jun 13, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Veho: I don't suppose those helmet covers would look nearly as cool on an electric scooter.
Jun 13, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sSUOE2q.jpg
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:37 PM - Veho: Mods, can I post this in the meme box: https://i.imgur.com/Kfemy9r.jpg
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:45 PM - kenenthk: A mod asking mods things
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Veho: I am former staff  
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Cyan: me too
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: 
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Still can do former mod stuff
Jun 13, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Former staff meeting 
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:37 PM - x65943: haha you should absolutely post that in the memebox
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:38 PM - x65943: as for helmets, in my state you don't have to wear one even on a motorcycle
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:39 PM - x65943: https://www.lawtigers.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/helmet-laws-map-021221.png
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:39 PM - x65943: green and blue are states where you can go helmetless (blue anyone can go helmetless, green only 18+)
Jun 13, 2021 at 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Damn it think I got sent a bad psu won't post but worked fine in the test rig
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:00 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/AMD-Ryzen-Threadripper-PRO-3995WX-2-7-GHz-64-Core-sWRX8-Processor-100-100000087WOF/133339060
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Veho: Am I out of the loop, or is that a lot of money?
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: 64 core processor probably normal pricing
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/fdMhbjfJddo?feature=share
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Veho: Ah, a server CPU.
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:12 PM - kenenthk: It will serve you well
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, that's like $3 under MSRP ;O;
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What a steal!
Jun 13, 2021 at 10:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/7e1IhvaLdas?feature=share
Jun 13, 2021 at 11:08 PM - x65943: from the comment section "Dang rich people can start going in Creative mode now?"
Jun 13, 2021 at 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Yeah Jeff Bezos is super creative he found a way to legally remove bathroom breaks
Jun 13, 2021 at 11:17 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/1484053?gclid=CjwKCAjw2ZaGBhBoEiwA8pfP_m0rv2mWqb0B_9XinDPm1UDAIq8Sv4vLkHayJ1nxsXYlkTy3XOewBRoCdYYQAvD_BwE won't lie pretty dope packaging
Jun 14, 2021 at 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho threadripper is actually targeted at prosumer not servers
Jun 14, 2021 at 1:51 AM - Joe88: epyc is the server cpu
Jun 14, 2021 at 1:54 AM - Joe88: threadripper is the same as intels i9x hedt cpu's
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: i9s are nowhere near comparable 
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: current gen i9s max out at 8 cores
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: they are just a small step up from an i7
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: intel seems to believe only datacenters need more than 8 cores
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: because the i9s used to have more cores but they kept reducing them with each new gen
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: like, why
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Because that's as many cores as they can push with the clock speeds and power limits they're trying to achieve
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when they finally figure out 10nm and stop using 14nm++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They'll add more cores lol
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As for an Intel equivalent, really it'd just Xeons
Jun 14, 2021 at 2:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It just so happens that Xeons cover both workstation and server hardware whereas AMD separates them
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:00 AM - mthrnite: I got the dirt cheapest 2020 mac mini i could find
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:00 AM - mthrnite: found a refurb, base mem and storage.
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:01 AM - mthrnite: works pretty good, blazes thru FCP
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:04 AM - mthrnite: got my son an asusu TUFbook.. Ryzen 5 i think. He says roblox is like butter now.
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: At some point I'd like to get my hands on one of the new Mac's with Apple's silicon
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Curious to see how it is for myself
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm surprised how much performance they were able to push out of their architecture
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It probably cheats and has some X86 native instructions
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah it's all ARM
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Their OS is just designed to actually use it lol
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:21 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Being 5nm helps
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but isn't it native Apple silicon and did they step on some patents? Lol
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean it's just ARM lol
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they could ignore licence and patent stuff I can only imagine how fast chips would get lol
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:26 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple designed it but it still follows ARM spec
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd like to see what Nvidia cooked up with their whole ARM based gaming laptops
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: See if Nvidia could push a "desktop" based ARM SoC to the limits
Jun 14, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz if Apple, a newcomer to hardware, can make something like the M1 imagine what Nvidia could do
Jun 14, 2021 at 4:08 AM - mthrnite: didn't intel used to have an arm division am i crazy
Jun 14, 2021 at 4:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think they had something forever and ever ago
Jun 14, 2021 at 4:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was like super low end stuff like SoCs for routers and embedded systems and what have you I think, not anything serious
Jun 14, 2021 at 4:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/XScale < ah yeah, this


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 15, 2021)

Jun 14, 2021 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 14nm? Lol
Jun 14, 2021 5:37 AM - SG854: Crocodiles are wild. I saw one ripping the face off a zebra with its death roll
Jun 14, 2021 5:38 AM - SG854: The pain it must feel having its bones exposed and face skin hanging off still alive
Jun 14, 2021 5:50 AM - SG854: Crazy Animals https://youtu.be/JLy-Iiy_Zp4
Jun 14, 2021 7:35 AM - kenenthk: 7 days tell prime day may you be filled with disappointment
Jun 14, 2021 11:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: bet they are wild at sex too
Jun 14, 2021 11:14 AM - kenenthk: You could probably find that out on YouTube
Jun 14, 2021 11:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't you mean pornhub
Jun 14, 2021 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Nah YouTube is home to most furries
Jun 14, 2021 11:34 AM - kenenthk: It's also their college and makes them experts on everything
Jun 14, 2021 11:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: furry != animal porn
Jun 14, 2021 12:01 PM - kenenthk: That is the standard equation for a furry expect =
Jun 14, 2021 12:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: no, go away
Jun 14, 2021 12:14 PM - kenenthk: I am here
Jun 14, 2021 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 14, 2021 12:21 PM - kenenthk: I am Groot
Jun 14, 2021 12:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: groot doesn't talk human
Jun 14, 2021 12:51 PM - kenenthk: Groot
Jun 14, 2021 3:05 PM - fallguy441: 9+10
Jun 14, 2021 3:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 25
Jun 14, 2021 4:35 PM - Seriel: 87
Jun 14, 2021 4:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: 69
Jun 14, 2021 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Uremum had a 69
Jun 14, 2021 5:46 PM - Duo8: sooo how's e3
Jun 14, 2021 7:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: meh
Jun 14, 2021 7:17 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I hope Nintendo's E3 is good this year. They've been disappointing since 2018
Jun 14, 2021 7:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up polly no one gives a shit
Jun 14, 2021 7:23 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: 
Jun 14, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: I just had a shit
Jun 14, 2021 7:30 PM - aadz93: I'm tripping on LSD
Jun 14, 2021 7:30 PM - aadz93: was a boy or girl?
Jun 14, 2021 7:30 PM - aadz93: what'd you name it?
Jun 14, 2021 7:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNzJxzuJP7w
Jun 14, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: I tried the watermelon and mustard tiktok thing it surprisingly goes together
Jun 14, 2021 9:02 PM - mthrnite: I've seen people put salt on watermelon
Jun 14, 2021 9:03 PM - mthrnite: I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate.
Jun 14, 2021 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Salt can also go in coffee
Jun 14, 2021 9:35 PM - mthrnite: salted coffee can also go down the sink
Jun 14, 2021 9:37 PM - kenenthk: A pinch of salt actually helps the bitter taste
Jun 14, 2021 9:41 PM - mthrnite: three sugars helps more
Jun 14, 2021 9:42 PM - mthrnite: i dare say
Jun 14, 2021 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Think outside the box
Jun 14, 2021 9:45 PM - kenenthk: I just love trying new things
Jun 14, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: i was talked into putting some sort of synthetic oil in my coffee for a couple months
Jun 14, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: supposed to make me feel younger
Jun 14, 2021 9:46 PM - mthrnite: just made my counter greasy af
Jun 14, 2021 9:47 PM - kenenthk: I'll take my coffee matte Fu purists
Jun 14, 2021 9:49 PM - mthrnite: i like a little coffee mate
Jun 14, 2021 9:50 PM - mthrnite: or milk, but not both
Jun 14, 2021 9:53 PM - kenenthk: If I'm too lazy to push a button I'll also get Carmel iced coffee from McDonalds
Jun 14, 2021 11:47 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I've been polling random people recently
Jun 14, 2021 11:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh god i feel so bad for them
Jun 15, 2021 12:03 AM - SG854: Thank you Charles Darwin
Jun 15, 2021 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Guess door dash glitched and I got a free sub where the system duplicated the order asked the reasturant about it they were like whatever just take it lol
Jun 15, 2021 1:49 AM - Ericthegreat: Same happened to me chick fil a
Jun 15, 2021 3:52 AM - BlazeMasterBM: hey guyz im bored


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 16, 2021)

Jun 15, 2021 at 9:52 AM - fallguy441: hello bored
Jun 15, 2021 at 9:55 AM - DinohScene: Welcome to burgershot, can I take your order motherfucker?
Jun 15, 2021 at 10:17 AM - kenenthk: He's a dude you're a dude cus they're all dudes
Jun 15, 2021 at 10:48 AM - Skelletonike: hm, just ordered this to use my laptop in bed
Jun 15, 2021 at 10:48 AM - Skelletonike: https://www.amazon.es/-/pt/gp/product/B08762SMGG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 15, 2021 at 1:23 PM - kenenthk: Are porn sites selling accessories now
Jun 15, 2021 at 2:49 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/wl1G-7jwStM?feature=share I want
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: you would have to learn how to weld
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's harder than it looks
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Hambrew: "If they nerf him by making him not ugly, I will go back to SEGA and put a different sticker there." - Nick Robinson
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Skelletonike: huh?
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Welding really isn't that hard you just can't be an idiot doing it
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:42 PM - kenenthk: I probably couldn't do it over my shaky hands
Jun 15, 2021 at 3:48 PM - fallguy441: sorry we couldn't skype tonight
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:17 PM - B-Blue: anyone here watching nintendo's direct?
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:17 PM - B-Blue: you fucks
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:32 PM - kenenthk: No
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:39 PM - B-Blue: its over, other than botw2 trailer, it was shit
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:39 PM - B-Blue: and now i go back to hibernating
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:41 PM - dicamarques: it was super boring
Jun 15, 2021 at 5:58 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/265170502066 tempted to just buy this and 3rd party joycunts for cheaper
Jun 15, 2021 at 6:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't but v2, no easy hacks
Jun 15, 2021 at 6:26 PM - kenenthk: So v1 are easier to hack assuming seller doesn't update them
Jun 15, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Updates don't matter on the v1 Switch, so long as it's got a serial number low enough it can be hacked
Jun 15, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the Switch's main exploit used is a hardware fault, they can't fix it via software
Jun 15, 2021 at 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Don't know if I'll really care enough to hack it or not tbh
Jun 15, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just emulate it ;O;
Jun 15, 2021 at 7:09 PM - SG854: Didn't know Jim Sterling came out as trans. Having watched his videos in a while
Jun 15, 2021 at 7:10 PM - SG854: lol I feel like everyone is coming out as trans
Jun 15, 2021 at 7:13 PM - kenenthk: I transitioned into a dick and an asshole
Jun 15, 2021 at 7:27 PM - KILZpro3: WTF
Jun 15, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: FTW
Jun 15, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Hambrew: The only things keeping the Nintendo E3 direct from perfection is the Switch Pro, Steam Link, and cutting the weeb games (SMT, DR, FF, DBZ)
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you have horrible taste
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:07 PM - kenenthk: Uremum had a good taste
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Chary: Lol steam link
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Implying the Switch's shitty NIC could reliably do streaming
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: maximum kekeroni
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also dbz is not weeb lmao
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: literally everyone knows what dbz is
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:23 PM - kenenthk: Dungeon blade zebras
Jun 15, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Steam punk
Jun 15, 2021 at 9:01 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: nintendo e3 dissapointed me
Jun 15, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Veho: Zelda game&watch console announced. Will include LOZ, LOZ2, Link's Awakening, and... Vermin.
Jun 15, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Veho: $50.
Jun 15, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Veho: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/6/15/22535212/nintendo-the-legend-of-zelda-ii-links-awakening-game-watch-handheld-release-date
Jun 15, 2021 at 9:07 PM - KILZpro3: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-do-you-reinstall-eshop-on-3ds.590016/#post-9502169
Jun 15, 2021 at 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Baja punch isn't bad
Jun 15, 2021 at 10:54 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Vg_aKx6gllQ?feature=share
Jun 15, 2021 at 11:28 PM - BETA215: $50 for Vermin? Totally worth it.
Jun 15, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://gbatemp.net/threads/nestopia-ue-wont-load-found-no-display-adapter.590025/
Jun 15, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 16, 2021 at 12:13 AM - kenenthk: So about that windows 11
Jun 16, 2021 at 2:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I don't need 11 windows. 
Jun 16, 2021 at 4:05 AM - Hambrew: RPCS3 runs so much better on my linux install
Jun 16, 2021 at 4:31 AM - kenenthk: It also ran good on my 8 year old pc
Jun 16, 2021 at 5:07 AM - T-hug: https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/264564-xbox-series-x/79516210


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 17, 2021)

Jun 16, 2021 at 3:08 PM - puss2puss: .. meow ..
Jun 16, 2021 at 3:54 PM - JJ1013: Sorry. I'll stay with Windows 7 instead.
Jun 16, 2021 at 4:17 PM - KILZpro3: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-do-you-reinstall-eshop-on-3ds.590016/#post-9502169
Jun 16, 2021 at 5:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08NM8XDSS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_W8Z9CSHMPKAAK434QF6R
Jun 16, 2021 at 6:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: enjoy your malware jj1013
Jun 16, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: No no that's just a program that makes ram faster
Jun 16, 2021 at 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/15n4j3l < Hello I am a Windows 11
Jun 16, 2021 at 11:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's...it's Windows 10, but a slightly different UI
Jun 16, 2021 at 11:11 PM - kenenthk: Next version 11 vista xp
Jun 16, 2021 at 11:58 PM - Flame: God Damn it Jim
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp after using it for an hour..
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, it's just Windows 10 with fancy UI and nicer system sounds lol
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course this is just a dev build, so maybe something will change whenever they launch it for reals lol
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's silly they default the taskbar to the middle of the screen instead of the left as expected, lots of people will be mad about that
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:09 AM - kenenthk: They should make is transparent and add floating icons
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:11 AM - Flame: like that linux distro....
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:14 AM - kenenthk: Yes and Move X  square and - to the left
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Flame: and move taskbar top
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Flame: i think we on to something
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually do put my taskbar at the top on my desktops 
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Finally a good os for mp3 support name devices pod something
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Is*
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:25 AM - kenenthk: Fu auto correct
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:28 AM - kenenthk: I do have a 3700x coming tomorrow
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:31 AM - Flame: taskbar on top.
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:31 AM - Flame: you dirty!
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget which Linux distro I was using but I got so used to having stuff on the top that I couldn't go back on my PC
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...except for laptops, weirdly
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess trackpad vs normal mouse, different muscle memory
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:38 AM - kenenthk: Their was a program that gave the taskbar sleek designed can't remember the name of it
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:41 AM - kenenthk: https://www.stardock.com/products/objectdock/ I think this was it
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh man I used to use ObjectDock waaaaay back lol
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think in the early Vista days
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:52 AM - kenenthk: Yeah wasn't vista just a theme for xp basically
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God no, Vista changed tooooooooooons of stuff
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Never messed with vista that much just jumped to 7
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 7 is basically just a theme for Vista though ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A bit more refined, but basically Vista all the same lol
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:56 AM - kenenthk: All I cared about was an os that played adult movies good 
Jun 17, 2021 at 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Hopefully I don't manage to bend the pins on this 3700x like I did with the 2700x 
Jun 17, 2021 at 2:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08CVV2Z32/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_WN8YVEYJD7YHBB6YMN8E


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 18, 2021)

Jun 17, 2021 10:28 AM - puss2puss: Tom Dildo whats wrong with you? did you change that much during the last couple of years? .. you remove my profile post jsut because i asked the community to share the page (never asked for donation!)  The page if for Jess ( dont you remember when she was coming here about 5 years ago?? we where even talking about her job with Viny etc here in the chatbox.. she lsot her job after 13 years of s..
Jun 17, 2021 10:29 AM - puss2puss: ..service and she will soon be homeless,.. how heartless is it to remove my post asking for help by sharing the page..really...
Jun 17, 2021 10:31 AM - puss2puss: sometime, its just not the good time to play the ''rule defender'' .. we're all suppose to help eachothers or atleast, be allowed to ask for help if needed. And its not like i'm a new user who just arrive to create a thread about a gofundme, never did anything like this.  I simply wanted to ask the gaming community, a little help to share the page, thats it..
Jun 17, 2021 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Wouldn't it be better to take this drama to a supervisor instead of trying to publicly out someone
Jun 17, 2021 11:30 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ueegzEatcqw?feature=share
Jun 17, 2021 11:35 AM - puss2puss: no, it needed to be a bit more public.. and beside, i did contact Costello and others, i didnt want to ''publicly out someone'' . Its not really drama anyway, its a fact. Anyway, how have you been? been a long time, i remember you not being the most polite person around but funny  Where'S Vince? he use to be here everytime
Jun 17, 2021 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vince was hit by a clown car driven by Tom.
Jun 17, 2021 11:43 AM - kenenthk: Oh I'm still an asshole we just grow as people
Jun 17, 2021 11:45 AM - puss2puss: lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:45 AM - kenenthk: Right psi?
Jun 17, 2021 11:46 AM - puss2puss: Last time i was here, i think i heard that Vince is now making music?
Jun 17, 2021 1:06 PM - kenenthk: Mc Vince in the house
Jun 17, 2021 1:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/OZbCNGQ.jpeg 
Jun 17, 2021 1:29 PM - puss2puss: Ken, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ymXLJ8moUg
Jun 17, 2021 1:29 PM - puss2puss: at first when i searched for Mc Vince i ended up on video talking about saggy skin..
Jun 17, 2021 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom idgi
Jun 17, 2021 1:59 PM - puss2puss: heyy its Jdbye! cool to see you still active here 
Jun 17, 2021 2:02 PM - kenenthk: Lol this company was one letter away from being a dick https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088WNBXN5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_4BVGR5VWE6BN9QVN18X9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 17, 2021 2:10 PM - puss2puss: more accurate https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DFVY29X/ref=sspa_dk_detail_0?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07DFVY29X&pd_rd_w=57cyN&pf_rd_p=91afecf5-8b2e-41e2-9f11-dc6992c6eaa1&pd_rd_wg=tiAuM&pf_rd_r=C71NVT6DHTAAZXY1W9H1&pd_rd_r=d0a23c13-efd0-4b44-832d-9d19d9593dc1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyNVBMNE01SzdLVjJPJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDQxMTAwQTVIWTRKUDJYUVE0JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAzMTA3NzIzNzVHNlQ5SU5XTlAwJndpZGdldE
Jun 17, 2021 2:10 PM - puss2puss: ..  a typo would make it a pretty straight forward name..
Jun 17, 2021 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Tom have you tried havit keyboards
Jun 17, 2021 3:45 PM - Flame: Tom have you tried turning it off and on again
Jun 17, 2021 3:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jun 17, 2021 3:47 PM - Flame: you should
Jun 17, 2021 3:48 PM - Flame: every time somebody attacks vista..... a Tom appears
Jun 17, 2021 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom idgi < I guess that's your..._loss_ 
Jun 17, 2021 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vista was hot garbage on release, as are all OS's ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 3:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Then it got updated and become useable
Jun 17, 2021 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...and then Windows 7 came shortly after that so nobody bothered anymore lol
Jun 17, 2021 3:54 PM - kenenthk: Know any cheaper mice with built in battery under $30
Jun 17, 2021 3:56 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07GBSGTKV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_JT7P1NVJPP62JF2TA1TB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 this keyboard looks okay
Jun 17, 2021 3:58 PM - Flame: why do you want mice with built in battery?
Jun 17, 2021 3:59 PM - Flame: today is so hot and humid
Jun 17, 2021 3:59 PM - Flame: unbearable
Jun 17, 2021 4:01 PM - kenenthk: Well flame if I was looking for a single mouse that would be one since I'm looking at many mice that would mean I'm looking at other mice
Jun 17, 2021 4:02 PM - Flame: kenenthk buy the apple mice
Jun 17, 2021 4:02 PM - Flame: dont be so cheap
Jun 17, 2021 4:02 PM - kenenthk: Buy it for me
Jun 17, 2021 4:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew cheap wireless mice
Jun 17, 2021 4:04 PM - Flame: okay kenenthk
Jun 17, 2021 4:04 PM - OldBoi: yay. mine only cost me $6.77. And it works great!
Jun 17, 2021 4:05 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure GoFundMe probably has dozens of shitty ones I can ask for free samples
Jun 17, 2021 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Will bring in lots of customers
Jun 17, 2021 4:50 PM - puss2puss: Tom are you refering to what i posted about the gofundme for my friend? if so, its unrespectful knowing you dont even know if its true or not. we are living a nightmare, its pretty gross to see how Foxi and you seem to act toward my request.. i mean, Costello even told me its fine to post..not sure why some mods act like its a scam or anything..
Jun 17, 2021 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...wut?
Jun 17, 2021 5:01 PM - puss2puss: i tought you where referencing to what happenned this morn1mg. if not, my appology for the comment..
Jun 17, 2021 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea what you're talking about
Jun 17, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh do you mean the loss thing?
Jun 17, 2021 5:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/loss < That's that 
Jun 17, 2021 5:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As a side note, I'm mag staff, not a mod. I can't delete anything, so whoever removed your stuff had nothing to do with me
Jun 17, 2021 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You asked a question, I gave you an answer and then you got all mad about that answer
Jun 17, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are a reason these rules are in place. You can simply look at the Xuphor problem if you want to know why we're strict on allowing people to post donation links
Jun 17, 2021 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whether they're legitimate or not
Jun 17, 2021 5:37 PM - kenenthk: https://www.techradar.com/amp/news/rtx-3080-prices-might-start-dropping-following-bitcoin-bust-says-nvidia-partner
Jun 17, 2021 5:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: you let DeadlyFoez post a gofundme though
Jun 17, 2021 6:04 PM - kenenthk: https://venturebeat.com/2021/06/14/min-liang-tan-interview-razers-first-amd-gaming-laptop-a-gan-charger-and-27-inch-165hz-monitor/
Jun 17, 2021 6:10 PM - puss2puss: fair enough, i got to admit Tom, i tought it was you since you answered right after Foxi deleted them..i'm sorry for that i tought it was you. And yeah..i got a bit mad.. but not toward you directly, its just, Foxi deleted my post on my profile then removed the threads and gave me a warning even though Costello said it was fine. Worse part is i didnt ask for donation, i asked if people could share
Jun 17, 2021 6:10 PM - puss2puss: ..the page until July 1st, her birsthday. Anyway, sorry about that i tought it was you.
Jun 17, 2021 6:11 PM - puss2puss: Oh and i didnt mean about your meme, i jsut tought when said loss, that you refering to my problem since i talked about loss and all..
Jun 17, 2021 8:34 PM - kenenthk: Wendy's has delivery now without bullshit fees 
Jun 17, 2021 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah but you still have to eat Wendy's ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 9:38 PM - mthrnite: single with cheese pl0x
Jun 17, 2021 9:47 PM - Flame: Tom i want to eat Wendy's
Jun 17, 2021 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn Flame the Wendy's mascot is a child
Jun 17, 2021 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Brb calling the authorities
Jun 17, 2021 9:59 PM - kenenthk: She's gotta be a old dusty hag by now
Jun 17, 2021 10:14 PM - Flame: you have a dirty mind tom 
Jun 17, 2021 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can delete your shouts all you like but we alllll know you Flame
Jun 17, 2021 10:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think she's like 60 or something ken lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The real one lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But of course Flame is a gross PERVERT and wants to bang the 8 year old
Jun 17, 2021 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 17, 2021 10:15 PM - Flame: fuck off tom
Jun 17, 2021 10:17 PM - Flame: ive heard many great stories have Wendy's
Jun 17, 2021 10:17 PM - Flame: I just want to eat Wendy's
Jun 17, 2021 10:17 PM - Flame: she is great twitter account
Jun 17, 2021 10:18 PM - Flame: many stories
Jun 17, 2021 10:18 PM - kenenthk: Yeah think she was actually the daughter of the inventor and they just used her face for gain
Jun 17, 2021 10:19 PM - Flame: Allah willing one day i fly to America so i can eat Wendy's
Jun 17, 2021 10:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just picked up that one late 90s era PC with the AMD K6 in it, needs a little TLC but does seem to boot lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPU is shitty Trident thing, soundcard is garbage, only 32MB of RAM, but it boots! lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just has an DIN connector for keyboard and I don't have any convertors around for that right now so can't fully test it, but it'll go into the BIOS no problem so that's nice
Jun 17, 2021 10:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has 2 whole USB 1.1 headers on it though, so I could add USB 
Jun 17, 2021 10:43 PM - Flame: serious talk tom. whats the best way to fix a laptop bezel which is broken
Jun 17, 2021 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's old, buy a new bezel
Jun 17, 2021 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's new, jerry rig something lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:47 PM - Flame: its like a 2015/16 laptop
Jun 17, 2021 10:47 PM - Flame: not bad
Jun 17, 2021 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Too new then lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless it's like super cheapo 2015/2016
Jun 17, 2021 10:48 PM - Flame: i saw on ebay one but its like £180
Jun 17, 2021 10:48 PM - Flame: f that
Jun 17, 2021 10:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sounds about right, yeah
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Newer stuff has everything integrated and connected, so you have to buy the entire assembly and not just the cheapo plastic or whatver
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Flame: no you missed understood
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Flame: the bezel it self
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I had to replace one on a 2013 Asus Laptop, cost the guy $115 for the bezel
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Flame: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273236555783?hash=item3f9e2af807:g:RzkAAOSwkjtbCC~Z
Jun 17, 2021 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking dumb lol
Jun 17, 2021 10:51 PM - Flame: ouch
Jun 17, 2021 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So yeah, just jerry rig something
Jun 17, 2021 10:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Glue it ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So does it come with a free blow job?
Jun 17, 2021 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If it's just plastic and not like the hinge or anything, get some epoxy lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man I wish Voodoo cards weren't so expensive lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A nice Voodoo2 would be perfect for this 90s PC
Jun 17, 2021 11:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, everything era-appropriate that's decent is expensive as fuck lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Orange and blue names in chat 
Jun 17, 2021 11:11 PM - Flame: what observation skills Sonic Angel Knight
Jun 17, 2021 11:11 PM - Flame: i am amazed
Jun 17, 2021 11:21 PM - mthrnite: taste the rainbow
Jun 17, 2021 11:24 PM - mthrnite: Maybe I should go through all my 90's pc cards I've chucked in random boxes in the garage.
Jun 17, 2021 11:24 PM - mthrnite: Probably got a goldmine.
Jun 17, 2021 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll give you $10 for the box ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 11:24 PM - mthrnite: VINTAGE SOUNDBLASTER $500
Jun 17, 2021 11:25 PM - mthrnite: meh, proabably worth $15
Jun 17, 2021 11:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:25 PM - mthrnite: i can't throw shit away
Jun 17, 2021 11:26 PM - mthrnite: and i worked at a thrift store for 10 years
Jun 17, 2021 11:26 PM - mthrnite: I've got like, 5 furbies for christs sake
Jun 17, 2021 11:28 PM - Flame: mthrnite, Tom Bombadildo and Flame
Jun 17, 2021 11:28 PM - Flame: the king of the hoarders
Jun 17, 2021 11:30 PM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/dLvbS9N aye
Jun 17, 2021 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey, I cleaned my basement out last month ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 11:31 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure tom had pallet fulls of shitty $20 keyboards to clear out of his basement
Jun 17, 2021 11:32 PM - Flame: HAY Those are RGB keyboards!
Jun 17, 2021 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfft, Chary is the one with all the keyboards
Jun 17, 2021 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have like 5 ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 11:32 PM - kenenthk: With cherry and sprinkles on top
Jun 17, 2021 11:33 PM - mthrnite: My favorite keyboard that works with nothing is my 128k mac keyboard
Jun 17, 2021 11:33 PM - mthrnite: when you press a key it says "clock"
Jun 17, 2021 11:34 PM - kenenthk: Your keyboards are too sticky mthr
Jun 17, 2021 11:34 PM - mthrnite: clockclockclockclockclockclockclockclockclockclockclockclockclock
Jun 17, 2021 11:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn mthr, give me that keyboard ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 11:36 PM - mthrnite: epic darth vader no
Jun 17, 2021 11:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've had a Macintosh Plus sitting in my basement for years that works, but no keyboard cuz fuck me people want $100 for that shit 
Jun 17, 2021 11:36 PM - mthrnite: and it's got a fucking telephone connecter
Jun 17, 2021 11:36 PM - mthrnite: for the fucking keyboard
Jun 17, 2021 11:37 PM - mthrnite: no wonder steve jobs invented usb
Jun 17, 2021 11:37 PM - kenenthk: Dominos on speed dial?
Jun 17, 2021 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ahh, but not just any connector, they swapped a couple wires so you can kill it if you use a standard one ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Good ol' Apple, making proprietary shit alll the way back then too ;O;
Jun 17, 2021 11:40 PM - mthrnite: seem to remember an rj11 jack on a pc compat or two
Jun 17, 2021 11:41 PM - mthrnite: probably not booby trapped like the apple ones tho
Jun 17, 2021 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some terminals would use RJ11 for keyboards
Jun 17, 2021 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think IBM made Model Ms with RJ11s
Jun 17, 2021 11:42 PM - mthrnite: my amiga 1000 has one
Jun 17, 2021 11:42 PM - mthrnite: and a cool place to park yo keyboard
Jun 17, 2021 11:44 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yckH20ngY4Y
Jun 17, 2021 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: mthr
Jun 17, 2021 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: gib amiga pls
Jun 17, 2021 11:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm just gonna murder you and steal all your things that you apparently have that I want
Jun 17, 2021 11:46 PM - mthrnite: live with me, all this can be yours
Jun 17, 2021 11:47 PM - mthrnite: wait, you're not 12 are you
Jun 17, 2021 11:48 PM - mthrnite: i'm not one of those bass player for a popular metal band type guys
Jun 17, 2021 11:50 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/BJi6QKO8-A0
Jun 17, 2021 11:50 PM - mthrnite: new dunkles
Jun 17, 2021 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 17, 2021 11:53 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: BOTW2 is gonna be fucking awesome
Jun 17, 2021 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's gonna be as meh as the first one
Jun 17, 2021 11:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully they'll fix the issues the first game had, but I doubt it
Jun 17, 2021 11:56 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I strongly hope that, i looks like it's going back to a more Ocarina of Time feeling
Jun 17, 2021 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No it doesn't, it looks exactly like BOTW but heehoo sky islands lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:59 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: anyways outside of botw every other game looks shitty
Jun 17, 2021 11:59 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: (nintendo e3_
Jun 17, 2021 11:59 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: )
Jun 17, 2021 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's hilarious they showed nothing of MP4 and pushed another 2D Metroid instead lol
Jun 17, 2021 11:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not that more 2D Metroid is bad, but like c'mon now
Jun 18, 2021 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: People have been drooling at the mouth for MP4 info and you just...ignore it?
Jun 18, 2021 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: GG Nintendo 
Jun 18, 2021 12:03 AM - mthrnite: botw was out for both wii and wii2 right?
Jun 18, 2021 12:04 AM - mthrnite: or was it wii2 and switch
Jun 18, 2021 12:04 AM - mthrnite: wouldn't mind trying that game, it's like red dead or gta right?
Jun 18, 2021 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Wii 2 and Switch lol
Jun 18, 2021 12:05 AM - mthrnite: open world fetch quests with cut scenes
Jun 18, 2021 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And yeah, it's open world meh
Jun 18, 2021 12:07 AM - mthrnite: i missed the wii2 cuz i'm smart and stuff, but i got a switch
Jun 18, 2021 12:07 AM - mthrnite: mostly play Ape Out on it
Jun 18, 2021 12:07 AM - mthrnite: great game
Jun 18, 2021 1:16 AM - kenenthk: https://ibb.co/TkZr7C7 almost done 
Jun 18, 2021 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Not the prettiest shit in the world
Jun 18, 2021 1:24 AM - mthrnite: nice
Jun 18, 2021 1:25 AM - mthrnite: also i need to grab a used ps4 and get spiderman
Jun 18, 2021 1:25 AM - mthrnite: i miss good spidey games
Jun 18, 2021 1:26 AM - kenenthk: Get a old phat PS4 and try to ask if it's been updated in a while
Jun 18, 2021 1:28 AM - mthrnite: played the living hell out of spiderman 3 and web of shadows
Jun 18, 2021 1:30 AM - mthrnite: friend or foe was even good, played through that twice
Jun 18, 2021 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll trade you my PS4 for all your fancy things I want 
Jun 18, 2021 1:47 AM - mthrnite: I'll trade you a skinned furby for it
Jun 18, 2021 1:47 AM - mthrnite: may even have the pelt around soemwhere
Jun 18, 2021 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just use some fake leather with metal spikes
Jun 18, 2021 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cenobite Furby
Jun 18, 2021 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Reprogram some of the voices instant collectable sell on ebay massive damage
Jun 18, 2021 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Flame they're spray painting your logo https://youtube.com/shorts/noiow58FIgo?feature=share


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 19, 2021)

Jun 18, 2021 10:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/pgnlKFhQssg?feature=share
Jun 18, 2021 2:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/S8vQd234oOs?feature=share
Jun 18, 2021 3:25 PM - SG854: This game looks interesting Elimate Down
Jun 18, 2021 3:25 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/Vy68ryddxv8
Jun 18, 2021 3:25 PM - SG854: Lots of Genesis games I never heard of I'm barely discovering
Jun 18, 2021 3:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: I've played that
Jun 18, 2021 3:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: Some years ago I discovered a huge untapped library of Genesis shmups, I didn't know that was *the* platform for shmups, and that music too
Jun 18, 2021 4:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't grow up with sega, i never played on an actual sega and i am not a sonic fan but that made me a fan of the genesis
Jun 18, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wB_hjqZQ1UY
Jun 18, 2021 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: have some synthwave https://soundcloud.com/cyborglaw/touch-the-sky
Jun 18, 2021 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://soundcloud.com/caspromusic/somnusphere
Jun 18, 2021 5:51 PM - kenenthk: New builds all done 
Jun 18, 2021 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Specs?
Jun 18, 2021 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Specs: MSI ProSeries (B450MPM2MAX) AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core TEAMGROUP T-Force Dark Z 16GB Kit Samsung Evo 240GB SSD (Main os) Western Digital 500GB WD Blue SN550 NVMe m.2 Gigabyte 7950 gpu (can't remember exact model)
Jun 18, 2021 6:11 PM - kenenthk: Didn't want to go all out but just upgrade some parts
Jun 18, 2021 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: how fast is that ram kit?
Jun 18, 2021 6:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: you want 3600mhz
Jun 18, 2021 6:40 PM - kenenthk: 3200mhz iirc
Jun 18, 2021 6:41 PM - kenenthk: no fu if it works it works
Jun 18, 2021 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3200->3600mhz is like a 5% performance increase with that cpu
Jun 18, 2021 6:41 PM - kenenthk: oh wow a whole 5%
Jun 18, 2021 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well depends on the timings
Jun 18, 2021 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 3200mhz CL14 will be almost identical to 3600 CL16
Jun 18, 2021 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not cl14
Jun 18, 2021 6:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: cl14 is expensive
Jun 18, 2021 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: 5% is significant when you consider the total cost of the system
Jun 18, 2021 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that's worst case, best case it's more
Jun 18, 2021 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Still it's not like I'd really give a rats ass about a small little difference in ram lol
Jun 18, 2021 6:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't really matter anyways given his GPU lol
Jun 18, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: If someone would like to donate 1k I'd surly upgrade to a 3970 
Jun 18, 2021 6:46 PM - kenenthk: 3080 even
Jun 18, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: The entire point of the upgrade was to save as much as I could and that was the goal
Jun 18, 2021 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just sell your 7950 for like $200 ;O;
Jun 18, 2021 6:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Buy a better, still overpriced GPU ;O;
Jun 18, 2021 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Nah at least $500 on ebay great for mining
Jun 18, 2021 6:49 PM - kenenthk: will bring in a Nickle every week
Jun 18, 2021 6:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Doesn't really matter anyways given his GPU lol <- probably waiting for prices to go down
Jun 18, 2021 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: it would be better to not have to upgrade the ram later and spend even more
Jun 18, 2021 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: By the time GPU prices go down it literally won't matter lol
Jun 18, 2021 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most estimates are saying 2023 at this point
Jun 18, 2021 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5% is literally nothing lol
Jun 18, 2021 6:59 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it was just like a $300 budget upgrade my 7950 still runs todays games fine at lower settings obviously
Jun 18, 2021 7:00 PM - kenenthk: But got a hacked ps4 for most gaming stuff and stock so really dont give a fuck lol
Jun 18, 2021 7:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom if it increases performance by 5% for less than 5% added total cost it's not nothing
Jun 18, 2021 7:08 PM - kenenthk: Realistically it is lol
Jun 18, 2021 7:09 PM - kenenthk: It's not meant for heavy work loads
Jun 18, 2021 8:00 PM - puss2puss: Good fry-day tempura
Jun 18, 2021 8:20 PM - Foxi4: I don't know if it's a good time to invest in banger memory when DDR5 is on its way to consumer applications and DDR4 prices will plummet once the adoption rate increases.
Jun 18, 2021 8:21 PM - Foxi4: Unless you plan on buying memory now to sell it at a premium later, when it's out of production and harder to obtain for legacy systems.
Jun 18, 2021 8:22 PM - Foxi4: By the time the shortage eases AMD will be on a new socket, PCIe Gen 5 will be almost finished (draft phase right now), 40 series and 7xxx series will be out and DDR5 will be the standard, with almost double the clock compared to DDR4 from what I'm reading.
Jun 18, 2021 8:23 PM - Foxi4: Literally the worst time in history to buy high or even mid-end hardware since next gen stuff all seems to give 20-40% gains across the board.
Jun 18, 2021 8:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just waiting for the day I can sell my 96GB of ECC DDR3 for $$$$$$$$ ;O;
Jun 18, 2021 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh dang apparently people are apparently paying a pretty decent amount for it now actually 
Jun 18, 2021 8:47 PM - kenenthk: My old rig was about 8 years old this one should last a good 5
Jun 18, 2021 8:50 PM - kenenthk: I'm not a big end enthusiast either if it works good enough it's good enough for me
Jun 18, 2021 9:22 PM - puss2puss: what the hell you do with 96!?
Jun 18, 2021 9:24 PM - kenenthk: Don't know but uremum 69s
Jun 18, 2021 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's in a rack server 
Jun 18, 2021 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 18, 2021 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I run 3 or 4 VMs for playing with stuff, VM for work, VM for monitoring my home seccams, MacOS VM for funsies and another VM for funsies lol
Jun 18, 2021 9:30 PM - puss2puss: oh
Jun 18, 2021 9:32 PM - Chary: I enjoy macos still
Jun 18, 2021 9:33 PM - puss2puss: I been back for 2 days and i still didnt see Vince.. is he actually gone or jsut busy? he use to be active every day 
Jun 18, 2021 9:33 PM - Chary: Vinscool? I saw him online not too long ago in the eof
Jun 18, 2021 9:33 PM - Chary: From what I've seen Vins is busier than usual tho
Jun 18, 2021 9:34 PM - puss2puss: ah i see
Jun 18, 2021 9:46 PM - kenenthk: You could just pm him
Jun 18, 2021 9:51 PM - puss2puss: i could, but atleast by asking here, it was faster since if he was gone for ever, i would have wrote him for nothing. And beside, i think almost everyone here knows about Vins 
Jun 18, 2021 11:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Here at Dildonics we value your security above all else, that's why we pioneered the ultra personal biometric scanner. No other scanner is as accurate!
Jun 18, 2021 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even your mother doesn't know you as well as we do.
Jun 18, 2021 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Your mother knows dildos plentiful
Jun 18, 2021 11:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P989QTJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_SPB217S3Y94ERVCV7CM7 Amazon has a cloud gaming service?
Jun 18, 2021 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have an idea for a TV show or a movie.... What do super heros do when they are old and need like a nursing home... Superman with Alzheimer's would be hilarious
Jun 18, 2021 11:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Flash you know what happened the last time you took Viagra..."
Jun 18, 2021 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wonder Woman still can't walk
Jun 18, 2021 11:33 PM - kenenthk: But I don't think all of them age
Jun 18, 2021 11:34 PM - kenenthk: Filling the seas with oil and killing Aquaman would be a good plot
Jun 18, 2021 11:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N22CM3F/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_QKK5KZAZE2Z4XZPQMG31
Jun 18, 2021 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We have no idea what you did to Batman but he won't stop crying
Jun 18, 2021 11:38 PM - kenenthk: He came at me in a dark ally at night in NYC wasn't my fault
Jun 19, 2021 12:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 19, 2021 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just ordered that kennenthk lol
Jun 19, 2021 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 13 bucks seems OK
Jun 19, 2021 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Snack pack?
Jun 19, 2021 1:24 AM - kenenthk: Rip
Jun 19, 2021 1:27 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: make eof great again
Jun 19, 2021 1:31 AM - kenenthk: Made uremum great again last night
Jun 19, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: Really hope prime day isn't complete dog shit like last year
Jun 19, 2021 2:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tesr1OyymXo
Jun 19, 2021 3:01 AM - user_web: hi guys! I'm a newbie in this forum, i wanna know how do i make a topic
Jun 19, 2021 3:03 AM - user_web: as a question about something I have a doubt
Jun 19, 2021 3:04 AM - user_web: sorry for intruding on this chat 
Jun 19, 2021 3:16 AM - Chary: I think you might need 5 posts in the rest of the foru.
Jun 19, 2021 3:16 AM - Chary: Forum*
Jun 19, 2021 3:17 AM - Chary: It's a form of spam prevention iirc
Jun 19, 2021 3:17 AM - Chary: After that you should be able to make new threads


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 20, 2021)

Jun 19, 2021 6:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 19, 2021 6:13 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want cheddar on my popcorn
Jun 19, 2021 6:52 AM - Chary: only caramel is allowed
Jun 19, 2021 6:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Popcorn should always be coated in some sort of candy and have nuts
Jun 19, 2021 8:38 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol psi said "nuts"
Jun 19, 2021 9:38 AM - Veho: Cockporn with nuts.
Jun 19, 2021 10:32 AM - Chary: That escalated
Jun 19, 2021 11:50 AM - Veho: If it stays escalated for over four hours, consult your physician.
Jun 19, 2021 12:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: That's what my doc said about my pp pills
Jun 19, 2021 1:30 PM - puss2puss: Veho, thats a good one lol but what i hate about those kinda wordplay..is that after reading it once, i'm pretty sure i will eventually misphrase it in real life.. i'l never go to the cinema again in case i  ''accidentaly'' ask for some cockporn..damn you..
Jun 19, 2021 1:57 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure it wouldn't be the first time you asked for cockporn.
Jun 19, 2021 4:20 PM - Joe88: https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/colorful_launches_their_limited_edition_rtx_3090_kudan_-_the_most_expensive_rtx_3090/1
Jun 19, 2021 5:08 PM - yummycake: !!
Jun 19, 2021 5:09 PM - yummycake: One of the dogs President Biden owns is dead now. How sad.
Jun 19, 2021 5:30 PM - puss2puss: yes Ken, i never had to asked for that.. always found what i needed easy thanks to Bill Jobs
Jun 19, 2021 6:41 PM - Lightyose: Poyo
Jun 19, 2021 7:20 PM - SG854: How do you pronounce caramel?
Jun 19, 2021 7:21 PM - mthrnite: like it's spelt
Jun 19, 2021 7:21 PM - mthrnite: karamul
Jun 19, 2021 7:22 PM - mthrnite: i've heard people say karmel tho
Jun 19, 2021 7:23 PM - Flame: ka · ruh · muhl
Jun 19, 2021 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the US it's a regional thing apparently, but for me it's same as Flame and mthr
Jun 19, 2021 8:04 PM - kenenthk: Finally getting this tooth taken care off set me back 3 grand
Jun 19, 2021 8:12 PM - OldBoi: I could have done it for you for free. [shows you hammer]
Jun 19, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: But the drugs and laughing gas is worth 3k
Jun 19, 2021 8:29 PM - OldBoi: Who said i was gonna use any of those?
Jun 19, 2021 8:30 PM - mthrnite: yank em all, get dentures, goodbye sorrow
Jun 19, 2021 8:30 PM - OldBoi: hehehehehe hahahahaha
Jun 19, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Drugs are good mkay
Jun 19, 2021 8:34 PM - OldBoi: ok ok. [gives you a purple dot] that should help.
Jun 19, 2021 8:35 PM - mthrnite: ah the once ubiquitous purple dot
Jun 19, 2021 8:35 PM - mthrnite: good times
Jun 19, 2021 8:36 PM - mthrnite: drop a dot and get the peter gabriel records ready
Jun 19, 2021 8:38 PM - kenenthk: The dentist himself reminded me of Peter griffin
Jun 19, 2021 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Amoxicillin kicks in quick
Jun 19, 2021 8:57 PM - OldBoi: early mission impossible peter griffin?
Jun 19, 2021 8:59 PM - OldBoi: oops, it was peter graves I think. my bad
Jun 19, 2021 9:02 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Hg8_V_J4p_Q
Jun 19, 2021 9:03 PM - GamerzHell9137: @Flame That's criminal! Its Ka-rah-mel
Jun 19, 2021 9:46 PM - Veho: It's pronounced like ka-ramen.
Jun 19, 2021 9:46 PM - Veho: Ka-ramel.
Jun 19, 2021 9:47 PM - Veho: YOU WILL NEVER PRONOUNCE IT CORRECTLY AGAIN, KNOWING WHAT YOU KNOW NOW
Jun 19, 2021 9:48 PM - Veho: Like when you realise the word "homeowner" has "meow" in it.
Jun 19, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Kumall
Jun 19, 2021 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 20, 2021 12:00 AM - aadz93: shit just get a dose of ketamine, grab some shoe string and a door handle, you can solve that tooth ache for under $100.....
Jun 20, 2021 12:00 AM - GamerzHell9137: Hoe-Meow-ner
Jun 20, 2021 12:01 AM - GamerzHell9137: that's how you pronounce it
Jun 20, 2021 12:01 AM - GamerzHell9137: you know i'm right, dont try to correct me
Jun 20, 2021 12:01 AM - aadz93: hoe-me-owner
Jun 20, 2021 12:02 AM - GamerzHell9137: *snaps fingers* now i'm all for that
Jun 20, 2021 12:02 AM - aadz93: ©2021 aadz93
Jun 20, 2021 12:32 AM - aadz93: house is like my hoes, I own that bitch
Jun 20, 2021 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smelly and lots of maintenance issues?
Jun 20, 2021 1:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I kid I kid lol
Jun 20, 2021 2:14 AM - kenenthk: I love those doctor appointments when they make you put your shit in bags
Jun 20, 2021 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Where's all my money I had in there?
Jun 20, 2021 2:22 AM - banjo2: Good morning
Jun 20, 2021 2:23 AM - x65943: you are from burger land, no? How is it morning?
Jun 20, 2021 2:24 AM - kenenthk: He is from musical instrument land
Jun 20, 2021 2:26 AM - x65943: Qatar?
Jun 20, 2021 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Fubar
Jun 20, 2021 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Diamond-CC001597-001-Ceramic-Nonstick/dp/B07CZFXQVR/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=granite%2Bpan%2Bblue&qid=1624158381&sr=8-14&th=1&psc=1
Jun 20, 2021 3:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Endorsed by Psi it actually works....
Jun 20, 2021 3:10 AM - kenenthk: As seen on tv
Jun 20, 2021 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah usually that stuff is totally crap
Jun 20, 2021 3:11 AM - kenenthk: What about as seen on porn sites


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 21, 2021)

Jun 20, 2021 at 5:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/EBqbJmWPhTI?feature=share
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:06 AM - banjo2: "you are from burger land, no? How is it morning?" I work a night shift, so it's basically morning for me
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:43 AM - FancyNintendoGamer567: splashdown 3
Jun 20, 2021 at 8:11 AM - tmd_one: someone points me to the section where we talked about the best lcd for gb sp / advance to install?
Jun 20, 2021 at 8:20 AM - kenenthk: And what happened then?
Jun 20, 2021 at 10:27 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/vphIEzGJuno?feature=share
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:18 AM - puss2puss: nice lol..
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/rMYGQ8LWubs?feature=share
Jun 20, 2021 at 12:24 PM - puss2puss: does anyone here ever had issues with their posts not being posted after pressing 'send' ?
Jun 20, 2021 at 3:26 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: alan john is daddy
Jun 20, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no
Jun 20, 2021 at 4:56 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: yes 
Jun 20, 2021 at 6:24 PM - aadz93: the DNA results are in, they results determine that Alanjohn, is not the father
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: he is step daddy
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:04 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: real daddy hayato213 hit me
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i hate this website
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:44 PM - aadz93: why u still heer
Jun 20, 2021 at 7:46 PM - aadz93: well you come off as such a slappable person it's not his fault
Jun 20, 2021 at 10:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: no you don't Scott
Jun 20, 2021 at 10:29 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: he's addicted and he can't get off
Jun 20, 2021 at 10:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: so am i
Jun 20, 2021 at 10:52 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i might make a blog on how it's like to poll people in real life
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:18 PM - kenenthk: My $25 echo dot came in the thing gets surprisingly loud for what it is lol
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah i have a $25 sony bt speakers and it gets loud enough for parties
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: speaker*
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's tiny
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: smaller than a soda can
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds great too
Jun 20, 2021 at 11:44 PM - kenenthk: If you tell your old Alexa to add it to the cart you get the 4th gen for like $25
Jun 21, 2021 at 1:49 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: POGGERS! 
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:06 AM - kenenthk: Drugs are bad mkay
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:20 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: DRUGGERS! 
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:55 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/8d45cRtbNes
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:19 AM - Scott_pilgrim: rugs>drugs
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hugs 4 Drugs
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:56 AM - kenenthk: 1 more hour tell prime day


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 22, 2021)

Jun 21, 2021 at 6:57 AM - x65943: Is anything good happening on prime day?
Jun 21, 2021 at 7:09 AM - Scott_pilgrim: no
Jun 21, 2021 at 7:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: This is a PRIME Example of a bad holiday. 
Jun 21, 2021 at 7:31 AM - kenenthk: You can get a fire hd 8 tablet for $45 lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 7:31 AM - kenenthk: Too bad it's not worth $20
Jun 21, 2021 at 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: eh, good tablet for the kids
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:05 AM - kenenthk: Actually some good deals right $25 off alot of stuff
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: prime day eh shame i just made an order for $150 worth of stuff the other day
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:39 AM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/polk-audio-tl1600-black/p/N82E16882290215?item=N82E16882290215&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL062121-LB&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL062121-LB-_-EMC-062121-Index-_-HomeTheaterinaBox-_-82290215-S6A2A&ignorebbr=1 this is damn tempting
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: none of my items are on sale anyway
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Skelletonike: yesterday was disappointing.
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Skelletonike: bought vampire maskerade from gog
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Skelletonike: tried installing all the mods I wanted (texture improves mostly)
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Skelletonike: and game would keep crashing
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:10 AM - Skelletonike: *sigh*
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Gonna order a new shield and a shitty cheap mech keyboard all for around $170 decent
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:22 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FSF7C2P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_GW8E5K83G3VWEEZK7E78?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:23 AM - kenenthk: Not my top choice but it should do the job decent enough
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's not mech
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: they have a mech one but that is $55
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:25 AM - kenenthk: Wrong link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07W1HXM4J/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_89X25QRPJ04KYNW59J5R?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder how bad the headset is
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah that one doesn't come with it
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: amazing how cheap mech keyboards have gotten
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:27 AM - kenenthk: I imagine most are the same shit with different rebrands
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: sure they use some cheapo knockoff switches from china that probably won't feel as nice as genuine ones or be as sturdy but it still beats rubber domes i guess
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am guessing you already have a good mouse
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:28 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B094QH5MWN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_2NEWNW4CR513GVMH21CV?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 not bad for a back up for $5
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:29 AM - kenenthk: I don't I'm using a keyboard with missing switches I got from a dumpster find 
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: $5 wireless mouse, would not trust
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:29 AM - kenenthk: It's prime day that's the point...
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: i said mouse not keyboard
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:30 AM - kenenthk: Mario is $15
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:30 AM - kenenthk: MSRP even
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: still would not trust, i have had no end of trouble with wireless mice throughout the ages and those were from recognized brands, i've only recently gone back to wireless because of logitech's fancy lightspeed thing that actually works
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:31 AM - kenenthk: And it has 5 and a half stars with like a 100 reviews
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:31 AM - The Real Jdbye: i mean having to put the receiver 20 cm away from the mouse to actually get it to work reliably is not ok, would rather have a wired one at that point
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:31 AM - kenenthk: Still a good back up for $5 for a sale deal
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah that is all fine and good, the stuff i had had good reviews too, still couldn't fucking get it to work properly
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:32 AM - kenenthk: Then it's probably you ;O
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i have just had the bad luck of living in 2 locations with unusually high interference on wireless, but it sure didn't seem to affect my wifi if that was the case
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:33 AM - kenenthk: Wired is better but still $5 is cheaper then scotts mum
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: well i guess it's gonna be better than whatever you have now
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: i would still be making sweet love to my old wired MX518 if i hadn't gotten a lightspeed mouse
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: that was a great mouse
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Wireless pisses me off but the cords on some wired ones aren't long enough either for some set ups
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Not many deals on detatchables eithers
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:41 AM - kenenthk: Especially when you're about to do something and the battery died on them
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: that powerplay mat logitech sells is pretty nice for that
Jun 21, 2021 at 11:38 AM - Veho: It microwaves your hand while you play!
Jun 21, 2021 at 11:38 AM - Veho: Neat!
Jun 21, 2021 at 11:39 AM - Veho: Anyway, does that mat work with anything other than the one single Logitech mouse that's compatible with it?
Jun 21, 2021 at 11:39 AM - Veho: Can it charge a phone?
Jun 21, 2021 at 12:12 PM - kenenthk: I wish more keyboard utilized individual RGB switches instead of just razer shit
Jun 21, 2021 at 12:13 PM - kenenthk: And detachable cables
Jun 21, 2021 at 1:04 PM - Duo8: ughhh trying to fix my dsi again
Jun 21, 2021 at 1:04 PM - Duo8: still a mystery
Jun 21, 2021 at 1:29 PM - kenenthk: The Verge: Cyberpunk 2077 returns to PlayStation Store with a big PS4 warning. https://www.theverge.com/2021/6/21/22543298/cyberpunk-2077-playstation-store-ps4-warning
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:12 AM - kenenthk: I wish more keyboard utilized individual RGB switches instead of just razer shit < Wut? Most RGB keyboards do lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only the cheapo shit ones don't at this point
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Do they have their own software to map each key also?
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh yeah most do lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I reviewed some shitty $70 one that did lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Huh don't really buy that many keyboards so wouldn't know
Jun 21, 2021 at 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Like I said got my last one out of a dumpster someone was planning to throw away cause I use to be cheap af 
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ICHJIM8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_75ZS4VRKV61VGMMC8XK4
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: Don't, it's crap.
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:33 PM - kenenthk: As crap as this? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RV6X8LZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_9C38H8CXC4QQSCA9XJ9G 
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:40 PM - Veho: Dude, that thing is fucking priceless.
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Tell me when I'm low on lotion pls
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:42 PM - Veho: Don't you just hate it when you have a hankering for a light snack, only to find out you're all out of Tide pods? Don't let it ever happen again.
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: dishwasher pods work well as a substitute
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:44 PM - kenenthk: I'd snack on those JD but those damn child safety locks
Jun 21, 2021 at 3:53 PM - kenenthk: Must order 5 of them
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Veho: I just like that that thing is a live inventory checker for vital things that doesn't rely on my idiot brain to remember to restock stuff on time.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:12 PM - kenenthk: If it actually works it would be cool to see future homes implementing it as table top technology lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Stick a bunch of them in a fridge who needs Samsung smart fridges
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:13 PM - Veho: It works the same way as those self-checkout machines, but with only one item to keep track off, so you never get the "UNEXPECTED ITEM IN THE BAGGING AREA I WANT MY MOMMY" bullshit.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:15 PM - kenenthk: Those have actually advanced pretty well never had that issue at Walmart as much as I use to plus most grocery stores are trying to get rid off all cashier's anyway and putting them as online shoppers
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Veho: There are two store chains here that use them, in one of them they work flawlessly, in the other they are a piece of crap.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Smart move really everything's going online but we still have a way to make people feel like their job has a meaning in retail
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Veho: I know different manufacturers and software can lead to some differences in quality, but this is ridiculous.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Veho: Also I hate them.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Veho: Please give me cashiers.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Vegetables are annoying to check out sometimes but most work fine with label scans
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffft, imagine still going to the grocery store in 2021 ;O;
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2grocerydelivery ;O;
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Or if you want smokes or booze someone still needs to check ID
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:19 PM - kenenthk: Which is dumb cause they could implement a way to scan it
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Veho: Grocery aisles have scales that print out the label for you, and then the self-checkout compares the label with what you put in the bagging area.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Veho: Here at least.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Veho: Relies heavily on trust though  
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some here have scales in the aisles, others have scales on the checkout thing itself where you choose the fruit, weigh it, and then go
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Veho: "Oooops, did I label this pound of truffles as potatoes? Silly me."
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was how that one kid bought PS4s or something for like $10 cuz he used the fruit weight thing to checkout lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:22 PM - Veho: 
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Most are prelabeled which is annoying cause they fall off easy
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:22 PM - Veho: Having to search for the fruit at the checkout slows you down so they nixed that approach here.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Veho: Because grannies would spend half an hour to find the fruit on the menu.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Veho: So they moved that part of the process to the scales in the grocery aisle.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:23 PM - kenenthk: So that's why they let old people shop an hour early now
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Veho: Basically.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:26 PM - kenenthk: Me I still enjoy walking around the store and grabbing my own shit but get how nice delivery apps are
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:27 PM - kenenthk: I do miss making new accounts to take advantage of their free delivery trials 
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:28 PM - Veho: Deliveries are great but the delivery cost beats the convenience.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Curbside pick is nice also I don't see it leaving anytime soon
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Most don't charge for that
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only pay $8 a month for deliveries
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The service I use doesn't charge a fee on deliveries so long as you order over $35 lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:30 PM - kenenthk: WalMart+ was kind of nice when I tried it
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Super useful when we had the babby, and then just never cancelled it lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:31 PM - Veho: I would rarely order enough to get the "free delivery over $XYZ" offer.
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:31 PM - kenenthk: It's nice for people that hate communication with any type of public like myself
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People are a plague
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Must be horrible in Amazon warehouses right about now
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Only 3 deaths today boss new record
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As if working in an Amazon warehouse isn't horrible every day
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:47 PM - kenenthk: Depends on if they filled up their Gatorade bottle for the day
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...Ordered a USB card for my Win 95 PC to connect to the USB headers on the mobo annnnnd...they sent a firewire card?
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GG, random ebay person
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Did order the shield tv penis tube like $25 off lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 4:59 PM - kenenthk: Better then a light bag of shit?
Jun 21, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: Cheap Polly Pocket sets for Prime day. Score!
Jun 21, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought a cheapo charcoal grill, and that'll probably be the extent of my shitty "Prime day" purchases lol
Jun 21, 2021 at 5:56 PM - kenenthk: Which one?
Jun 21, 2021 at 5:57 PM - kenenthk: Huh got distracted and YouTube decided to play an ad about transgender people baking cakes
Jun 21, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Flame: ads are based on relative interest
Jun 21, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Flame: thats nice i suppose
Jun 21, 2021 at 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Yes I'm interested in all kinds of things
Jun 21, 2021 at 6:14 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with her having a sticky
Jun 21, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Flame: sticky icky icky
Jun 21, 2021 at 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Lickity icky https://youtube.com/watch?v=NBq9PQEygsw&feature=share
Jun 21, 2021 at 7:04 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JQ8PKTN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_QTYYAPFCFE7R3ZXS3DBM I bought these for the fuck of it
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Here you go Veho https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PKCXTBJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_0ERT5TBJ2JTVE1WED0TH
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Veho: $75 shipping to Croatia    But thank you for thinking of me  
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:39 PM - kenenthk: I always think about you but sad to say it's not always in the most positive way 
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:39 PM - kenenthk: I hope you think of me in a worse way tho
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a weird way of saying you jerk off to Veho
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:41 PM - kenenthk: That's how people become friends
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Back to back is okay front to front might be an issue
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Veho: How about side by side? https://odditymall.com/includes/content/this-double-toilet-for-lovers-lets-couples-poo-at-the-same-time-0.jpg
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:43 PM - kenenthk: That's okay side to front for a nice surprise
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: Or back to front
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:44 PM - Veho: Or 69.
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:44 PM - kenenthk: The rapper?
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Veho: No.
Jun 21, 2021 at 8:48 PM - kenenthk: Tom just feels a little left out it's okay can't have a circle with just two people
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: are you guys circlejerking in _my_ shitbox?
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:12 PM - BoomerTery: where the fuck am i
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:22 PM - TomRannd: gbatemp
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:23 PM - BoomerTery: true
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a bird
Jun 21, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: No you werido we're playing kickball
Jun 21, 2021 at 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll kick your ball how's that
Jun 21, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Those are my golf balls I don't golf
Jun 22, 2021 at 12:12 AM - BlazeMasterBM: he he you said balls
Jun 22, 2021 at 12:12 AM - BlazeMasterBM: lol
Jun 22, 2021 at 12:12 AM - kenenthk: New keyboard aint that bad nice clicky sounds
Jun 22, 2021 at 12:14 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: change the world
Jun 22, 2021 at 12:14 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: for the better please
Jun 22, 2021 at 12:15 AM - BlazeMasterBM: ballz
Jun 22, 2021 at 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Never knew they made a return to oz movie
Jun 22, 2021 at 1:38 AM - kenenthk: They put Dorothy in a psyche ward 
Jun 22, 2021 at 2:14 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I lik
Jun 22, 2021 at 2:15 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: e how nintendo delayed the switch pro
Jun 22, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Scott_pilgrim: edp445
Jun 22, 2021 at 2:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m51JZy3tf0U
Jun 22, 2021 at 4:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: RIDDDDDDGE RACERRRRRRRRR!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 23, 2021)

Jun 22, 2021 5:40 AM - BlazeMasterBM: WA HA HA HA WARIO!!!
Jun 22, 2021 7:42 AM - Skelletonike: anyone know which one among mice like these is the best in terms of price/quality?
Jun 22, 2021 7:42 AM - Skelletonike: https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Gaming-Backlit-Programmable-Buttons/dp/B0086UK7IQ
Jun 22, 2021 7:42 AM - Skelletonike: red dragon also seems to have a decent one
Jun 22, 2021 8:38 AM - Xzi: love the red dragon m801, it's the exact same mouse as the MSi DS200 interceptor, which is what I bought it to replace
Jun 22, 2021 9:57 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am so prett
Jun 22, 2021 9:57 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Y
Jun 22, 2021 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Dollar tree has c cables now lol
Jun 22, 2021 12:43 PM - kenenthk: Skelle I ordered this mouse the other day it actually feels higher quality then I thought it would and the laser works on any surface so far https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G387ZJM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_ABXQEQ56ENAW6SRY4RE8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jun 22, 2021 1:08 PM - puss2puss: i bought this one 2 days ago: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B091BP5331/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 hopefully it wont be too much of a low quality toy sicne its cheap..
Jun 22, 2021 1:11 PM - puss2puss: Anyone here is following whats happenning with Jeff Besoz lately? him and his ''Blue Origin'' rocket.. from what i heard, he intend to build sofisticated rocket-hub for rich people, and cheap ones for ''less rich'' peoplke who will not be able to leave the capsule, just a trip back and forth.. i wonder how it will affect our atmosphere on earth.. (in the long-term)
Jun 22, 2021 2:16 PM - kenenthk: No one cares
Jun 22, 2021 2:30 PM - Flame: mother of god. I agree with kenenthk
Jun 22, 2021 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: How dare you Flame
Jun 22, 2021 2:32 PM - kenenthk: This is how true friendships begin
Jun 22, 2021 2:44 PM - Veho: i cry evrytiem
Jun 22, 2021 2:50 PM - Flame: i beg you dont cry
Jun 22, 2021 2:57 PM - Veho: 
Jun 22, 2021 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Cool my clone dock for hdds is out for delivery
Jun 22, 2021 3:08 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/w2l_d0XAS84
Jun 22, 2021 3:38 PM - Lilith Valentine: ;O;
Jun 22, 2021 4:10 PM - Skelletonike: Has anyone tried Medieval Dynasty?
Jun 22, 2021 4:10 PM - Skelletonike: Installed it during the weekend since it came on gamepass and was surprised with how decent it was.
Jun 22, 2021 4:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: looks fine
Jun 22, 2021 4:23 PM - puss2puss: more people should care though  .. its freakin Jeff Bozoz who might buy mars ..
Jun 22, 2021 4:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i hope his rocket crashes
Jun 22, 2021 4:26 PM - Veho: Dead men pay no taxes.
Jun 22, 2021 4:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tesr1OyymXo
Jun 22, 2021 4:28 PM - kenenthk: So when I get to check outs I just have to tell cashier's I'm dead?
Jun 22, 2021 4:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am not a man and I pay taxes, this is bullshit
Jun 22, 2021 4:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am not even human! ;O;
Jun 22, 2021 4:29 PM - Veho: You can just tell the cashier you're a corporation.
Jun 22, 2021 4:30 PM - Veho: They don't pay taxes either.
Jun 22, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: That money needs to go to lawyers somehow
Jun 22, 2021 4:31 PM - kenenthk: You made me cry 5 million dollar lawsuit
Jun 22, 2021 4:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: tax evasion for the win
Jun 22, 2021 4:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fun fact:In Back to the Future, the character Doc Brown says "Where we're going we don't need roads" This is because he is a Libertarian and believes taxation is theft.
Jun 22, 2021 4:36 PM - kenenthk: Or they had flying cars
Jun 22, 2021 4:40 PM - Veho: Flying cars were developed to avoid the tolls on privatized roads.
Jun 22, 2021 4:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: he went to the taxless heaven of 2015
Jun 22, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: I'd imagine they'd still have the same set of rules in the sky if they ever did invent them we probably could have them now if they really tried but airlines
Jun 22, 2021 4:52 PM - puss2puss: Seing how people drive on roads, i cant imagine how it will be if flying cars become a normality.. people will start dropping piles of poop in the air..
Jun 22, 2021 5:18 PM - kenenthk: That's what airlines do already
Jun 22, 2021 5:20 PM - puss2puss: https://globalnews.ca/video/4237242/our-car-was-inundated-with-liquid-poo-falling-from-the-sky-kelowna-driver
Jun 22, 2021 5:21 PM - puss2puss: now i feel like always carrying an umbrella..
Jun 22, 2021 5:23 PM - Veho: ella ella e e e e
Jun 22, 2021 5:26 PM - kenenthk: Chris brown pooped on Rhianna
Jun 22, 2021 5:48 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/YyQ8uB_zNIA
Jun 22, 2021 6:16 PM - kenenthk: https://videocardz.com/newz/nvidia-dlss-plugin-for-unreal-engine-5-is-now-available-also-coming-to-unity-21-2-and-linux-through-valves-proton
Jun 22, 2021 6:31 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: @kennethk I wish that was the case....
Jun 22, 2021 6:31 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Poor Rihanna getting abused
Jun 22, 2021 6:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: everytime you beat chun li at street fighter chris brown smiles in the distances
Jun 22, 2021 6:35 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Why is everyone talking about what Chris Brown did right now?
Jun 22, 2021 6:38 PM - kenenthk: The media never forgets
Jun 22, 2021 7:03 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: never
Jun 22, 2021 7:30 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Which one of you hacked me?
Jun 22, 2021 7:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: guys wearing glasses is gay, what are you trying to see? cock?
Jun 22, 2021 7:40 PM - kenenthk: Your mom must have a lot of glasses
Jun 22, 2021 7:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also before anyone says it yes i do wear glasses
Jun 22, 2021 8:17 PM - puss2puss: does anyone know if there are any desavantage, in the Switch, in Hekate, to update the OFW but keeping the CFW outdated? wont change anything, right?
Jun 22, 2021 8:32 PM - kenenthk: It'll make your dick fly off
Jun 22, 2021 8:36 PM - Chary: That sounds weird, but idk what hekate
Jun 22, 2021 8:36 PM - Chary: I'm a pleb and use sx lol
Jun 22, 2021 8:38 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/AsTxTh6NcFc?feature=share
Jun 22, 2021 8:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: cfw wars are boring
Jun 22, 2021 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 4:17 PM - puss2puss: does anyone know if there are any desavantage, in the Switch, in Hekate, to update the OFW but keeping the CFW outdated? wont change anything, right? < if you mean the EmuNAND vs sysNAND, then no nothing wrong with that
Jun 22, 2021 8:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you actually mean the OFW and not updating your CFW, then yeah if the CFW isn't updated to support the new version it won't boot
Jun 22, 2021 9:22 PM - Duo8: anyone know what happened to problemkaputt.de?
Jun 22, 2021 9:22 PM - Duo8: can't access it, any mirror of no$gba out there?
Jun 22, 2021 9:22 PM - puss2puss: ah i see.. but, sysNAND is OFW, right? same thing jsut different terms?
Jun 22, 2021 9:23 PM - Manu10M: does anybody has new pokemon snap cheats codes for switch except unlimited photo shots? ty
Jun 22, 2021 9:24 PM - puss2puss: or does sysNAND refers more to the OFW but when passing through a paylaod?
Jun 22, 2021 9:27 PM - Veho: Alf does what Batman doesn't.
Jun 22, 2021 9:34 PM - puss2puss: ..now i'm curious..
Jun 22, 2021 9:35 PM - puss2puss: isnt Alf a monster who eats kids or something?
Jun 22, 2021 9:36 PM - puss2puss: scratch that i jsut looked google..its not waht i tought lol..
Jun 22, 2021 9:41 PM - kenenthk: 4:27 PM - Veho: Alf does what Batman doesn't < Get laid?
Jun 22, 2021 9:42 PM - Veho: Eat pussy  
Jun 22, 2021 9:43 PM - Veho: Read up on the latest Batman controversy.
Jun 22, 2021 9:44 PM - kenenthk: Batman molesting robin again?
Jun 22, 2021 9:49 PM - Veho: It is DC Comics' official stance that Batman does not eat pussy, because "heroes don't do that".
Jun 22, 2021 9:52 PM - puss2puss: holy..lol..
Jun 22, 2021 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Wasn't Robin like a baby when he found batman or something
Jun 22, 2021 9:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "It is DC Comics' official stance that Batman does not eat pussy, because "heroes don't do that" but zack synder pointed put that he did it in a comic
Jun 22, 2021 9:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://twitter.com/ZackSnyder/status/1405702805948538881?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
Jun 22, 2021 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Bit edgy
Jun 22, 2021 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah that was a fan art, not anything actually from a comic lol
Jun 22, 2021 9:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But anything for them clicks ;O;
Jun 22, 2021 10:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why does zack synder feel the need to lie for twitter clout  he's zack fucking synder doesn't he have enough clout
Jun 22, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Because views always get money that's why we have people like Steve-O and Tom green
Jun 22, 2021 10:12 PM - puss2puss: ahhh Steve-O ..gotta love his voice! 
Jun 22, 2021 10:13 PM - puss2puss: i was actually watching his videos the other day, he was interviewing Mike Tyson and it was awesome lol
Jun 22, 2021 10:15 PM - puss2puss: The one with Bam too was fun..but damnnn what happenned to Bam.. he looks like a zombie now..
Jun 22, 2021 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5:22 PM - puss2puss: ah i see.. but, sysNAND is OFW, right? same thing jsut different terms? < Oh to answer this, OFW = Official Firmware, which just means the stock firmware, and sysNAND = system NAND which just means the console's flash memory
Jun 22, 2021 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can have CFW on a sysnand if you don't bother with emuNAND, like myself
Jun 22, 2021 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, the Radeon 7500 I got has bloated caps 
Jun 22, 2021 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, USB card was the wrong thing, bloated caps on the GPU, next thing I know the RAM I ordered is gonna show up and be cut in half 
Jun 22, 2021 10:58 PM - kenenthk: Just rma it
Jun 22, 2021 10:58 PM - kenenthk: They love getting back cut up ram sticks
Jun 23, 2021 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Installed win11 preview kinda like it tbh lol
Jun 23, 2021 12:15 AM - puss2puss: Tom: ahh got it! i hate when i forget those simple basic things, i'm not active enough and ''updated'' about switch's modding scene but helllll i should have remembered a simple thing like that.. espacially since the name describes it pretty much 
Jun 23, 2021 12:16 AM - puss2puss: welp.. i ordered some gifts from amazon for a friend's birthday, and 2 items are broken.. i rarely receive damaged orders so it kinda sux receiving 2 damaged at once .. the tibetan singing bowl wont sing much ..
Jun 23, 2021 12:37 AM - SG854: Recap it
Jun 23, 2021 12:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm gonna, but gonna ask for a "partial refund" to "pay for it" 
Jun 23, 2021 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I might even be able to pull some caps from some old mobo, too lol
Jun 23, 2021 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to do some digging in my bins tomorrow
Jun 23, 2021 1:45 AM - Duo8: i had a 7750
Jun 23, 2021 1:46 AM - Duo8: mined like 15k doge on it
Jun 23, 2021 1:47 AM - Duo8: it was really poorly built though
Jun 23, 2021 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh this is waaay before that, back before ATI was bought by AMD lol
Jun 23, 2021 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's for my new Win95/98 PC
Jun 23, 2021 2:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So caps were just a matter of age lol
Jun 23, 2021 3:43 AM - Duo8: ah old cards, I still have a tnt2 in a box somewhere
Jun 23, 2021 3:44 AM - Duo8: its power supply circuitry looks like something you'd power a microcontroller with today lol
Jun 23, 2021 3:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://youtu.be/2vnTvMK3vVc


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 24, 2021)

Jun 23, 2021 at 7:44 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/CBMwS3s
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/kSLanaa.mp4
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:46 AM - kenenthk: Go to bed
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:49 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/__k8KVI6X0I?feature=share
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:54 AM - Veho: Fuk u ken it's the middle of the day here.
Jun 23, 2021 at 12:05 PM - kenenthk: That's the best time for bed
Jun 23, 2021 at 12:48 PM - kenenthk: Cream cheese mushrooms with bacon for breakfast 
Jun 23, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:43 PM - Duo8: ah old cards, I still have a tnt2 in a box somewhere < Give you $1 for it 
Jun 23, 2021 at 2:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless it's AGP then I'll give you nothing for it 
Jun 23, 2021 at 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Is brain age still the best 5.5.3 hack for wiiu
Jun 23, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 23, 2021 at 3:56 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LPlI6-m8BnI
Jun 23, 2021 at 3:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes ken
Jun 23, 2021 at 4:15 PM - fallguy441: guys
Jun 23, 2021 at 4:17 PM - kenenthk: I'm a woman thank you
Jun 23, 2021 at 4:20 PM - fallguy441: guys
Jun 23, 2021 at 4:27 PM - DinohScene: gays
Jun 23, 2021 at 4:31 PM - kenenthk: Dats gay
Jun 23, 2021 at 4:35 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tMPm270dESY
Jun 23, 2021 at 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Neato this $15 oil diffuser I bought included a free $15 Amazon gift card as a bonus essentially free product
Jun 23, 2021 at 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it come with a requirement to post a positive review in order to get the gift card?
Jun 23, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: You just fill out what you think on their website
Jun 23, 2021 at 7:54 PM - SG854: gayz
Jun 23, 2021 at 8:24 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: gayzzzz
Jun 23, 2021 at 8:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/w-pSJ12584Q
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:09 PM - SG854: I bought a 5 dollar foot long but instead got an 11 inch. I feel cheated
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Thats why you screen them first
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:10 PM - puss2puss: ... maybe its cold outside
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:12 PM - puss2puss: Ken..i didnt want to ask but hey..was that you the other day in twitch ''kenen2k'' ?
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:13 PM - kenenthk: no
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:15 PM - puss2puss: really?..i mena, knowing a bit how you are, if you say no, its probably a yes.. helll i was sure it was you..
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:15 PM - puss2puss: you where in the audience, not streaming.. are you messing with me? 
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:16 PM - puss2puss: (well, '''you where'' , only if it was you.. maybe it wasnt)
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:17 PM - puss2puss: the other day kenen2k was chatting and i swear i tought it was you, the way you type and the kinda jokes you make.. i feel like you are messing with me lol..
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:18 PM - kenenthk: I don't even have a twitch account
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i had a dream i was being stalked while browsing gbatemp
Jun 23, 2021 at 9:27 PM - puss2puss: _''How the Internet Fuels Paranoid Thinking''_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKwK1yzxbYc
Jun 23, 2021 at 10:23 PM - SG854: Deez Bully Mcguire edits are funny
Jun 23, 2021 at 10:23 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/WzhT5DlCuAw
Jun 23, 2021 at 10:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, RIP John Mcafee
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:10 PM - kenenthk: Damn depression is one virus that's hard to beat
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mcaffe sucked
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:22 PM - puss2puss: ken.. you are deep tonight .. and you are definitely right ..
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:24 PM - kenenthk: Deep in uremum
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Dude wasn't depressed, he was psychotic
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And panicking when he found out he was gonna be extradited to the US
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: McAfee was fucking insane though, dude had some serious issues
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:31 PM - kenenthk: Saw it said something about tax evasion
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:33 PM - kenenthk: But hell we don't know can't know until you know a dude personally
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He literally publicly said he was evading taxes lol
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And he was real buddy buddy with Epstein, too lol
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Might've been but I'm talking mental state
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Also things that are clear based on the interviews he did lol
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He was legit insane
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:39 PM - kenenthk: The rich and famous usually are
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it was mostly all the drugs lol
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Used to go to work on LSD apparently, which is an interesting way to develop an AV
Jun 23, 2021 at 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Wasn't the software included in like every virus program during install wizards back in the day also lol
Jun 24, 2021 at 12:47 AM - SG854: They were all buddies with Epstein
Jun 24, 2021 at 12:48 AM - SG854: Even Willy Wonka
Jun 24, 2021 at 12:48 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/P26lDBZM-7Y


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 25, 2021)

Jun 24, 2021 at 5:13 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCvC4_6zkrs
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Lol gap home at Walmart
Jun 24, 2021 at 1:00 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/jNiKU4-ybBc?feature=share
Jun 24, 2021 at 6:06 PM - aadz93: psychedelics are big within the tech companies, shit look at video games, half the shit probably came from and acid trip
Jun 24, 2021 at 6:09 PM - aadz93: especially when you need to think outside the box, building on abstract ideas
Jun 24, 2021 at 6:12 PM - aadz93: but yeah McAfee was something else
Jun 24, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://hard-drive.net/ea-honors-pride-month-by-announcing-one-of-the-crowd-members-in-fifa-is-gay/
Jun 24, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "As of press time, EA says they are adding a Ultimate Team card that unlocks a skin for Ted that makes him a lesbian named Tina for $14.99." LMAOOOO
Jun 24, 2021 at 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Aye shoes are out for delivery
Jun 24, 2021 at 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: “FIFA? Oh yea that shit’s super gay,” said our 15-year-old cousin Joey when reached for comment.
Jun 24, 2021 at 7:54 PM - OldBoi: Pffffft nah. I'm Super Gay.
Jun 24, 2021 at 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Old gay lives matter
Jun 24, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Veho: Gray gay.
Jun 24, 2021 at 8:07 PM - wurstpistole: this shoutbox is the lowest point of humanity
Jun 24, 2021 at 8:11 PM - kenenthk: No that's reddit
Jun 24, 2021 at 8:13 PM - kenenthk: Got Walmart checked for a receipt today told them you got me I'm stealing take me away 
Jun 24, 2021 at 8:45 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrwjiO1MCVs
Jun 24, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Never had a Charleston chew before shits good
Jun 24, 2021 at 10:59 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/hmny1Rh/IMG-20210624-155950.jpg new cabinet looks good
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:04 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am also gay
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:06 PM - kenenthk: That's a pretty straight thing for you to say
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:30 PM - kenenthk: So win11 can run android apps now lol
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, so can my phone ;O;
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Checkmate Microsoft ;O;
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice feature and all, but hardly standout lol
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what Nox/Bluestacks/LDPlayer is for ;O;
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:57 PM - kenenthk: But cod mobile 10,000 refresh rate monitors lol
Jun 24, 2021 at 11:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:00 AM - kenenthk: 3080 full capabilities running fortnight mobile at 4k!
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: time to destroy 8 year olds at cod mobile
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:15 AM - kenenthk: So people born like a year after you
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPFyMA4WtYI 
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But can it run Crysis?
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Crysis mobile psi
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there is a Switch emulator on Android so...
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only a matter of time ;O;
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: how does the switch version of crysis run?
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pretty much as bad as the OG PC version lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They even had to cut out a level or two cuz it just wouldn't run well
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:58 AM - SG854: Like I said I finally used my PS5 when FF7 integrade came out. Beat it in 3hr. Very short. Now it's time to put it back in storage.
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:59 AM - Flame: M$ be like : FUCK YOUR COMPUTER!
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:02 AM - SG854: Just jokin been playing some ratchet and clank also
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:02 AM - SG854: Rachet and Clank makes FF7 remake look dated
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:03 AM - SG854: It looked awesome last year, what happened?
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a PS4 up port, of course a "proper" next gen title makes it look dated lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I still need to get around to getting the new Ratchet and Clank, I was hoping we'd get a review unit so I wouldn't have to pay for it ;O;
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: SG: 3 hrs really? isn't it the entirety of midgar?
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's like the whole first disc of the psx version
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh you probably mean the bonus story
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He said Integrade yeah
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is the DLC
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only has like 2 chapters in it or something, super short
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:08 AM - SG854: Yeah the Yuffie DLC
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:09 AM - The Real Jdbye: intergrade is the full game intermission is the dlc
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:09 AM - SG854: I'm sorry but the story is stupid. I can't suspend disbelief enough to not roll my eyes lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:09 AM - kenenthk: How is the switch emulator coming along
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:10 AM - SG854: Blocking guns shots with a sword lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: On Android? It's utterly shit and not worth spending the money for the controller to use it lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Oh yeah switch doesn't have bt support does it
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No, the Android app requires you to buy a specific controller to use it
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't use the app otherwise, it locks you out
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the Switch has Bluetooth
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:13 AM - kenenthk: That's stupid lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:14 AM - kenenthk: The emulators free but buy our $100 controller
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like $60 now, but yeah lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually a good controller, if anyone wants to bother with that kind of thing
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:16 AM - kenenthk: Imagine the vita emulator only working on a $500 tablet
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:16 AM - kenenthk: It has back touch buttons buy now!
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:18 AM - mthrnite: https://arduboy.com/
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: which controller Tom?
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:19 AM - SG854: So many portable devices. I know if I buy one it's just going to collect dust
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:20 AM - kenenthk: God damn it mthr now Veho is going to solicitate himself for that
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:21 AM - mthrnite: arduboy is forever
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:28 AM - banjo2: trole
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: which controller Tom? < Needs the Gamesir X2
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/GameSir-X2-Controller-Android-Samsung/dp/B08H7MBRYQ <
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The app makes some kind of hardware check and only works with that controller lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it's various "upgrades"
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...except for the BT version because it doesn't connect via USB 
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:32 AM - kenenthk: Amazon apps been doing a weird thing where links just open the front page
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: looks nice but why though, the emulator devs don't make any money from that?
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What makes you think the emu devs aren't the same people that make the controller? Lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The emulator itself is just Yuzu poorly ported to ARM
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have another gamesir controller (T5D or T5S forget which) it is pretty nice as it works over wired, bt and plain wireless with a dongle that fits in a slot on the controller
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: doesn't support as many different things as 8bitdo controllers but it's a more traditional form factor
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: gamesir are not in the software business i think
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:45 AM - kenenthk: It's a game sir calm down
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's just a prank bro!
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm not your bro homie
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.sportskeeda.com/amp/gta/how-download-gta-san-andreas-android-ios-devices-2021-step-by-step-guide-beginners
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:08 AM - kenenthk: Yeah click on buy now and install ;O
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:08 AM - kenenthk: Comes with PC version
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:10 AM - kenenthk: $7 is a pretty good price for it right now
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Grand Theft Zombie Black Ops
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Cancel culture won't appreciate that
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie Zombie Outbreak Adventures
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie with no functional brain activity is immune to the zombies, can she finish shopping in time to save humNity
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Lara in underwear tittie temple 3
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:34 AM - kenenthk: Oo shield ui update
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barbie needs cash quick, help her earn money at the club with Barbie Stripper Revolution. Think Dance Dance Revolution but instead of a mat it is a pole
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:36 AM - kenenthk: It's Google tv now lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:38 AM - kenenthk: Ah you can now play stadia on shield rejoice
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah the latest update was meh lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:41 AM - kenenthk: How dare you stadia is too next gen
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Stadia is a flop, didn't you see the two Rarez episodes on it?
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like Gefarce Now though....
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:49 AM - kenenthk: How else can I play cyberpunk
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:53 AM - kenenthk: Their are 120 people ahead of you playing GeForce lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:54 AM - SG854: *There
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Fukuremum*
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:56 AM - SG854: *urdad
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:56 AM - kenenthk: uresista*
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:57 AM - SG854: *sistra
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:58 AM - kenenthk: Mastress
Jun 25, 2021 at 3:00 AM - SG854: https://gbatemp.net/entry/my-brother-in-law-want-to-give-up-on-my-sistra.15555/
Jun 25, 2021 at 3:02 AM - kenenthk: 47 ahead of you lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 3:19 AM - yummycake: hallo ^o^
Jun 25, 2021 at 4:03 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/toZW65rksYY


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 26, 2021)

Jun 25, 2021 at 7:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Flava flav!!!!
Jun 25, 2021 at 12:57 PM - Veho: Dimmu Burger.
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:02 PM - Veho: Holy fuck that tornado in the Czech Republic wrecked their shit.
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:02 PM - Veho: 
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:02 PM - Veho: Poor people.
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I was reading about that this morning, crazy they had such a big one, apparently tornados of that force are super rare in that region
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:11 PM - Veho: Yeah, tornados in general are very rare there, let alone that powerful.
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: We had an earthquake in a region where there never used to be earthquakes before, they got a tornado where there aren't supposed to be tornados... Bizarro world.
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Skelletonike: Hm, seems like my laptop is fully compatible with windows 11 according to the windows checker
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Skelletonike: it'd be pretty weird if a month old pc wasnt .-.
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any PC released in the last decade will be compatible just fine
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think it's funny people are trusting MS's "compatibility checker" when their last one for Windows 10 barely worked either 
Jun 25, 2021 at 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna end up flopping the release cuz of it lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:03 PM - Skelletonike: lol, did it fun
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:03 PM - Skelletonike: will prolly install as soon as available anyway, I usually have fun with new OS's
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I installed the leak, which is basically just the Windows 10 kernel with non of the improvements but the new UI and I quite like the new UI
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Skelletonike: I'm curious about what they mean with xbox bit
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:06 PM - Skelletonike: atm windows already come with the xbox app preinstalled irc?
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:06 PM - Skelletonike: (installed a clean windows 10 on the laptop, and it had xbox built in)
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a separate app though, I assume they meant it'll be more firmly integrated to the OS
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: the win10 compatibility checker worked for me but this one says my year old desktop isn't compatible lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't get much more recent than that
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some people just don't have TPM enabled, but others I suspect is just MS's buggy trash
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: does it require TPM?
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: surely not
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It requires at least TPM 1.2 to be enabled
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And will warn you if you're not on 2.0 that your PC might not be as "secure"
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In the leak you can get around the requirement, but obviously we won't know if they'll change that in the actual release
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But software-based TPM that's built into CPUs/chipsets will work just fine, so if you don't have a module in your desktop like most people you can just enable AMD's fTPM/Intel's PTT thing
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I said anything in the last decade will work just fine, despite MS's compatibility checker's claims lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's assuming there are no driver issues
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, assuming your mobo manufacturer lets you enable software-based TPM, but the mass majority do
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would there be? It's just going to be a slightly changed Windows 10 kernel lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: there always is
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, but this isn't like going from Windows 7 to Windows 8, this is more like Windows 8 to 8.1
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The base kernel is basically the same, and they changed nothing that would effect currently supported Windows drivers
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They could've just called this "Windows 10.1" if they wanted tto
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just made it a big update
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But gotta make the OEM's pay for new licenses 
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Flame: more like windows 1O1
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Flame: or lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lolololololol
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Flame: im trying to troll you tom, you M$ fanboy
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Flame: 
Jun 25, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft, please
Jun 25, 2021 at 3:27 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/the-nintendo-switch-gets-a-train-controller-in-japan-1847171781
Jun 25, 2021 at 3:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meanwhile, ur mum has been running trains for at least 50 years ;O;
Jun 25, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Skelletonike: Damn, I kinda want that controller now.
Jun 25, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Arras: of course it's densha de go
Jun 25, 2021 at 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Train conductors actually get decent pensions at retirement
Jun 25, 2021 at 4:19 PM - kenenthk: About to try taco bell breakfast wish me luck
Jun 25, 2021 at 4:39 PM - OldBoi: [uploads tb's mild taco sauce]
Jun 25, 2021 at 5:29 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/BcxUyM09hy0
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:01 PM - puss2puss: Ken i was hoping it was a video of your ''taco breakfeast tryout - with barf ending''
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:05 PM - puss2puss: Apparently a prisoner from north korea was beaten to death just for explaining his side of the story,,hard to beleive but if its true, damnn authorities should receive the same punishement.. imagine being in jail for something you didnt do and they dont care to hear the guy's side of the story.. reminds me of Shawskank Redemption
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Flame let me get a $20 steam card
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Flame: sure kenenthk but this dick is not going to suck it self
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:29 PM - kenenthk: Weird it already is or are you just sitting down 
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: someone is gonna beat dark souls with that controller
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:55 PM - OldBoi: [sucks on Flame for kenenthk]
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Well there you go Flame
Jun 25, 2021 at 6:59 PM - OldBoi: Heck, I even finished him off. now give him the $20
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:02 PM - DinohScene: if you'd suck a straight man's dick for 20 quid, would you mow a gay boy his lawn for free?
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:02 PM - SG854: Cool a Rotating Pivot CRT from the 90s
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:02 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/mpayqVGmKyo
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i feel like this is a trick question
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:03 PM - SG854: Thought that was a recent invention with LCDs
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh yay more oddware
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:03 PM - OldBoi: [mows the lawn]..... Done
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:05 PM - SG854: I love odd hardware. Pivot idea was older then I thought
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:09 PM - OldBoi: Let me borrow $1,249
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:09 PM - OldBoi: oh plus shipping and handling. lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:11 PM - OldBoi: otherwise, I'll have to turn my 36" tv sideways
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:12 PM - SG854: All my PC LCD's need to rotate for my Pacman and tate stuff. If it doesn't have it I won't buy it.
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:12 PM - SG854: I wish I can rotate my oled
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:12 PM - SG854: I probably need a pivot wall mount
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:13 PM - OldBoi: ROFL
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:15 PM - OldBoi: [brings rail road nails to help hold it up]
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:18 PM - SG854: Rotating a Sony Broadcast CRT is a bitch. It's 80 pounds for a 20 inch screen.
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:18 PM - SG854: JVC are like 60 pounds for the same size.
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:18 PM - SG854: That apature grill is heavy as Fuck
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: same depth too?
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: like how far it sticks out back
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:35 PM - kenenthk: Mmm watermelon
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: when i bought watermelon a month ago it was shit, too early
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:47 PM - kenenthk: Toss some mustard on it
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: that sounds disgusting
Jun 25, 2021 at 7:49 PM - kenenthk: So does pineapple on pizza
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:39 PM - SG854: @The Real Jdbye Roughly the same depth 18 inches sticking out from the back
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:40 PM - SG854: That's only for the BVM's and the JVC equivalent. The PVMs stick out less from the back and weigh 20 pounds less
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:41 PM - SG854: The BVM's have all that extra hardware and boards in them for all the superior customizable options over PVM
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:42 PM - SG854: Still aperture grill is alot heavier then shadow mask tubes. Even consumer ones. Sony were always heavier.
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: music https://soundcloud.com/lukhash/paradigm-shift
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-57432104.amp
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:51 PM - kenenthk: https://southpawers.com/2021/06/24/sing-2-trailer-eminem-my-name-is/amp/ they did always say his music was for kids
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://theconversation.com/amp/pseudo-hallucinations-why-some-people-see-more-vivid-mental-images-than-others-test-yourself-here-163025
Jun 25, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://kerblooee.github.io/ganzflicker/
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://arseblog.news/2021/06/danielle-van-donk-arsenal-my-home-difficult-to-leave/
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:07 PM - kenenthk: Thanks for the seizure psi
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wow, the new Android TV home launcher update is fucking dogshit
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Forces ads on you and you can't disable them :/
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only options are to either to remove google play services, roll back the launcher, or use another launcher
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Flame: on what device?
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anything that uses the Android TV launcher
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Including the Shield TV
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But same with shitty chinese boxes and such
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:32 PM - Flame: my Chromecast with Android TV hasn't got an update in ages
Jun 25, 2021 at 9:36 PM - kenenthk: But staydeeuhhh
Jun 25, 2021 at 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Landlord super is weird but fun
Jun 25, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i6LET0DyAo
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am so happy these days, now to wait for abject missery lol
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:10 AM - kenenthk: Your house caught on fire sorry
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/dyihQtBes1I
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk hmmm I don't have insurance that would do it lol
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:11 AM - kenenthk: What was your address again?
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Sending over friends
Jun 26, 2021 at 12:47 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEPtdAJscmk
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:30 AM - Duo8: tried pcsx2 on a 2002 game, still super buggy lol
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: PCSX2 is the best PS2 emulator we have
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is depressing, because the code is a jumbled mess and it badly needs a rewrite lol
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Thankfully Dobiestation and Play are at least somewhat actively being worked on, so there's hope for the future
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Y'know, in like 10 years hopefully 
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Duo8: i can't even get the ui working properly lmao
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Duo8: o fuck what is going on
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: What game?
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:58 AM - kenenthk: Good thing freemcboot cards are pretty cheap
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:58 AM - Duo8: the ui is giving me a harder time than the game right now
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:58 AM - Duo8: also my laptop isn't quite fast enough unfortunately
Jun 26, 2021 at 1:59 AM - kenenthk: Lol PS2 systems still go for $100?
Jun 26, 2021 at 2:00 AM - Duo8: they shouldn't
Jun 26, 2021 at 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Probably better off getting a PS3 and running ps2 games that way
Jun 26, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Duo8: btw can someone point me toward ps2 romhack resources?
Jun 26, 2021 at 2:08 AM - Duo8: specifically translation patching
Jun 26, 2021 at 3:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TGlN8mI43yc
Jun 26, 2021 at 3:40 AM - aadz93: lol got a PS2 and 360 jasper for $50
Jun 26, 2021 at 3:42 AM - aadz93: and if you get a PS2, get VGA or component, use fmcb with opl v 1.0 and 1080i/p gsm patch with widescreen cheat
Jun 26, 2021 at 3:42 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/gX7TtS0NUsk
Jun 26, 2021 at 3:46 AM - aadz93: my tv doesn't like the 1080p component it produces, though VGA is the best option


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 27, 2021)

Jun 26, 2021 6:59 AM - SG854: N64 emualtion sucks
Jun 26, 2021 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And always will, until CEN64 is finished
Jun 26, 2021 2:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything else is too inaccurate for good N64 emulation, you'll just get hacky "passable" stuff
Jun 26, 2021 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Though ParaLLEl is close to "moderately" good I suppose lol
Jun 26, 2021 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: With it's new RDP renderer and such
Jun 26, 2021 2:04 PM - Squidge: I'm kind of sad no one talks about these games
Jun 26, 2021 2:04 PM - Squidge: They're my favorite games of all time. 1 and 2 I mean. Betrayal sucked.
Jun 26, 2021 2:20 PM - aadz93: also you want a 64bit CPU to properly emulate n64
Jun 26, 2021 2:20 PM - aadz93: or a reallllly fast 32 bit CPU and plenty of memory
Jun 26, 2021 2:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, 2010? Nobody in 2021 should be using 32bit hardware these days
Jun 26, 2021 2:22 PM - aadz93: I remember emulating conkers bad fur day on a laptop with win XP 32bit, with 3gb of ram, iirc it played fine, I believe there were a few graphical glitches, otherwise it played fine
Jun 26, 2021 2:23 PM - aadz93: well unless you have a PS4, PS3, or Xbox 360, or a PC, you'll likely have a 32bit cpu
Jun 26, 2021 2:25 PM - aadz93: or a cheaper smartphone
Jun 26, 2021 4:55 PM - OldBoi: [cuddles my Dumbphone] Don't worry baby, you're better than those.
Jun 26, 2021 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: modern hardware is 64 bit, aadz
Jun 26, 2021 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's the point
Jun 26, 2021 6:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: also, project64 didn't even have a 64 bit version until it went open source and it was fine
Jun 26, 2021 6:46 PM - DinohScene: didn't 64 bit CPU's emerge in the mid 00s?
Jun 26, 2021 6:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: ye pentium
Jun 26, 2021 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ordered a Game Sir on Amazon lol
Jun 26, 2021 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 64 bit cpus for the consumer market...
Jun 26, 2021 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 80s for super computers lol
Jun 26, 2021 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmmm...recapped everything on that Radeon 7500, still doesn't want to work 
Jun 26, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure why it's not working now, everything else looks fine, no damaged traces or anything from where the cap leaked out
Jun 26, 2021 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I ordered an ATI Rage 128 Pro just in case since it's more in-line with the era and that works just fine and all but shame I couldn't use this
Jun 26, 2021 8:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just waiting on my USB ports now 
Jun 26, 2021 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Hmmm...recapped everything on that Radeon 7500, still doesn't want to work  <- old GPUs just have a tendency to die
Jun 26, 2021 11:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the main chip itself fails
Jun 26, 2021 11:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you have seen the LTT scrapyard wars the GPUs they get often barely work for long enough to actually get the tests done
Jun 26, 2021 11:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have also had some duds that just don't work at all
Jun 26, 2021 11:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well this one was brand new
Jun 26, 2021 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: New old stock someone found, so should've been fine beyond dead caps
Jun 26, 2021 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh
Jun 26, 2021 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I'm confused lol
Jun 26, 2021 11:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: better get a refund
Jun 26, 2021 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah already did
Jun 26, 2021 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why I bought the Rage 128 Pro
Jun 26, 2021 11:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which works, just showed up and I shoved it in so that's good
Jun 26, 2021 11:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Grabbed a VGA->HDMI adapter, too, so I can connect it to my Shadowcast and display out to my main desktop, don't have to play around with swapping inputs and such so that will be nice
Jun 27, 2021 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: ooh taht shadowccast looks neat
Jun 27, 2021 12:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: that*
Jun 27, 2021 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: wonder how they get it so cheap
Jun 27, 2021 12:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: i might have gotten one if i didn't have an elgato
Jun 27, 2021 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, it's kinda eh
Jun 27, 2021 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1080/30fps is the best you can do, and while you can use something like OBS to push it to 1080p/60fps it ends up dropping a lot of frames 
Jun 27, 2021 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: When I bought it they claimed it could do 1080p/60fps, but then changed it later 
Jun 27, 2021 12:39 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I liked the concept so much I bought 2 of them lol
Jun 27, 2021 12:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's super useful when I want to mess around with PCs but don't want to pull out my spare monitors and whatever
Jun 27, 2021 12:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But for gaming, 720p/60fps looks meh and 1080p 30fps is gross
Jun 27, 2021 12:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My phone is 1080P 120Hz  lol
Jun 27, 2021 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pfffffffft, just 1080p? Peasant!
Jun 27, 2021 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My Fold 2 is 1768x2208 at 120hz ;O;
Jun 27, 2021 12:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 27, 2021 1:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 27, 2021 1:28 AM - SG854: How old pixel art use to be drawn on sega
Jun 27, 2021 1:28 AM - SG854: Sega Digitizer System
Jun 27, 2021 1:28 AM - SG854: https://videogamesdensetsu.tumblr.com/post/149092824100/the-sega-digitizer-system-a-tool-used-by-graphic
Jun 27, 2021 1:35 AM - SG854: https://www.gameanim.com/2016/09/10/classic-sega-snk-pixel-art-tools/
Jun 27, 2021 3:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: good enough for streaming/recording though
Jun 27, 2021 3:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder how it works without drivers..
Jun 27, 2021 3:48 AM - Duo8: uvc is a thing
Jun 27, 2021 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz it's classified as just a webcam
Jun 27, 2021 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Uses basic cam driver's, but passes through the processed HDMI signal
Jun 27, 2021 3:51 AM - Duo8: since it's only 1080 30 I wonder if it's the same hardware as those cheap $10 cap cards
Jun 27, 2021 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence why it works on like phones and stuff too, anything with a USB port and webcam driver's can view it
Jun 27, 2021 3:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can even use video players to view it if you wanted to for some reason


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 28, 2021)

Jun 27, 2021 6:47 AM - T-hug: https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/f6309117192e546f6dd0216e97796748.jpg
Jun 27, 2021 7:51 AM - shaunj66: sup thug hows life?
Jun 27, 2021 9:20 AM - kenenthk: Lol Madden 21 already has mixed reviews
Jun 27, 2021 9:23 AM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1220140/Cartel_Tycoon/
Jun 27, 2021 9:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: RED NAME IN CHAT! 
Jun 27, 2021 9:27 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: CODE RED! RED ALERT!
Jun 27, 2021 9:37 AM - DinohScene: I think SAK's brain will explode if he magically gets added to staff chat
Jun 27, 2021 9:37 AM - DinohScene: TAKE YOUR BETS LADIES AND GENTS, Will his head pop or not!
Jun 27, 2021 9:49 AM - kenenthk: Make him a mod the world's will explode
Jun 27, 2021 12:28 PM - Barloomo: ive been drawing nonstop for 14 days help xd
Jun 27, 2021 12:41 PM - DinohScene: draw harder!
Jun 27, 2021 2:52 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i can call 911
Jun 27, 2021 3:34 PM - DinohScene: don't dial 911, dial 357!
Jun 27, 2021 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Dial 666 for a good time
Jun 27, 2021 5:21 PM - Lilith Valentine: (°͡ ʖ͜ °͡ )
Jun 27, 2021 5:31 PM - OldBoi: dials 119
Jun 27, 2021 5:32 PM - OldBoi: scratch that. dials 666. hehehe
Jun 27, 2021 5:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Dial M for Murder 
Jun 27, 2021 5:58 PM - kenenthk: I was stuck behind a lazy fat couple that was questionable at needing the Walmart electric scooters today
Jun 27, 2021 5:59 PM - OldBoi: hmmm.... Dials C n gets COFFEE. wow
Jun 27, 2021 7:25 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Speed dial for door dash 
Jun 27, 2021 8:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08T9BMJFY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_PZ2MR0WR2R5T9J2BC0PQ
Jun 27, 2021 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol...$350 for an $80 SBC, $60 MSD card and $40 worth of controllers at best?
Jun 27, 2021 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10
Jun 27, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Best set up for mario
Jun 27, 2021 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Slight struggle with Mario 64
Jun 27, 2021 8:44 PM - Memoir: $40 for the controllers is mighty generous. At best I'd put em at $20
Jun 27, 2021 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At that point I would get a Pi 4 8GB model a Xbox One controller and a 512GB MicroSD card then head to a web page that has images already made pretty plug and play
Jun 27, 2021 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably be a tiny bit cheaper and but better
Jun 27, 2021 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't even need to bother with the 8GB Pi lol
Jun 27, 2021 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Could use the 2GB one and be all set
Jun 27, 2021 11:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just saying you could and it would still be cheaper lol
Jun 27, 2021 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Vilros-Raspberry-Fan-Cooled-Heavy-Duty-Aluminum/dp/B07XTRK8D4/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=pi+4+8gb+kit&qid=1624838051&sprefix=pi+4+8gb&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&smid=AHALS71WJO58T&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExNTkzTklFSU9CMjhUJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDM1Njc2M1MwQ0hFSDhHS1pVSyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTYxOTQzMklYQzNCRExOOENUQyZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uP
Jun 27, 2021 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/SAMSUNG-Select-microSDXC-Adapter-MB-ME512HA/dp/B0887CHVFF/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=512gb+micro+sd+card&qid=1624838105&sprefix=512GB+&sr=8-3
Jun 27, 2021 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Way under 300 bucks even factoring in a good quality controller
Jun 27, 2021 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And those premade images are the bomb
Jun 27, 2021 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love my Pi 4 because of them lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also how are you doing Tom and the baby? And the wife and cat lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Babby good, wife good, the little kitten we had we gave away
Jun 28, 2021 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a new puppy a Bichon Poo fucking adorable lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: He was pissing everywhere in the house but almost exclusively in the baby's room so we gave him to my in-laws who have a bunch of barn cats
Jun 28, 2021 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You gave away the kitty? You could have made some noodles and soy sauce.... Lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Testing out this GameSir phone thing, doesn't fit with my case on....
Jun 28, 2021 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's surprising, my Z Fold 2 fits in one lol
Jun 28, 2021 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And that's a big fat whopper of a phone
Jun 28, 2021 12:17 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/dFKW-nlCA7A?feature=share this would be fun
Jun 28, 2021 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the type C plug is just a bit short out of the case it works fine
Jun 28, 2021 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A bit fiddlly to get it set up but once your in a game its super nice
Jun 28, 2021 2:45 AM - kenenthk: lol https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/90208-micro-center-apologizes-insulting-amd-graphics-cards.html
Jun 28, 2021 2:50 AM - SG854: Just found out today that I'm beautiful
Jun 28, 2021 2:51 AM - SG854: Barney and friends told me so


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 29, 2021)

Jun 28, 2021 at 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Barney can only see movement....
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:21 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/AKu_ytbKfIo?feature=share lol $1,000 keyboard
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: that does not look like a $1000 keyboard
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: $1000 would buy you one of those keyboards with OLED screens on every key...
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: although it was not a good keyboard
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just have to wait until they can make the keys touch screens and pressure sensitive
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Each key could read your fingerprint verification of your identity with every key stroke
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:52 AM - kenenthk: Nah for a $1,000 keyboard I want to waive my hand in the air and my favorite porn site instantly pops up
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hmmm I think like a kinnect 2.0 kind of thing could pull that off
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: AI with mind reading helmet lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:54 AM - kenenthk: LeapMotion had potential too bad it never took off
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What Men Want was going to be the sequel to What Women Want but it was XXX rated
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:56 AM - kenenthk: Bring over your augmented reality robots already Japan the virus is almost done
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol sex bots could save humanity from all stds lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:57 AM - kenenthk: AR will help with that dlc in store purchase Emma stone models
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would so want a Wonder Woman robot but it would probably go insane and kill me lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Use my intestines as her lasso of truth lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Tomorrow I want Lucy Liu
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:00 AM - kenenthk: We're onto something ar cards that lets you change appearance for sex bots
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could see that selling pretty well or hell just AR card nudes.....
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:01 AM - kenenthk: Rip crypto
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol temporary
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:02 AM - kenenthk: In come the lawsuits from pissed off celebraties
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:03 AM - kenenthk: It's fair use your honor I only needed 30 seconds
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You played Dance Dance Revolution, now try our latest game!!! Porn Star Revolution!!!! See if you have what it takes to be the next porn star!!!!
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:04 AM - kenenthk: The only cheat code I know is up down up down repeat
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I can see the judge now.... "I need to review the evidence in my chamber in private..."
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just comes put all out of breath and tired
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:05 AM - kenenthk: How's that ar feature going btw Nintendo
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:06 AM - kenenthk: As well as that motion sensor idea
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:08 AM - kenenthk: It will be neat to see what Nintendo does with a Wii mini 10 years from now
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Or a miniature Wii since I forgot they already named a console Wii mini that was pretty much a failure
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:36 AM - kenenthk: This is trippy forgot I had a 3d tv and typing shit in the shitbox via 3d mode lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Veho: Wii Mini Portable.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Is it ok to go to dentists drunk?
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: No.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:13 PM - kenenthk: Why
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:14 PM - Veho: Might interfere with whatever drugs they give you, or you might throw up in your mouth while sitting there gaping, or you might just be rowdy and unpleasant.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:14 PM - Veho: None of those are ideal.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:17 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like a normal dentist visit tbh
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:18 PM - Veho: Well then by all means, go right ahead.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:18 PM - Veho: Need some liquid courage before you go?
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:18 PM - kenenthk: I got a 3 hour window appointment tomorrow and it's just the first step 
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:20 PM - Veho: Ouch.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:20 PM - Veho: Good luck.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:20 PM - Veho: I have to fix several of my teeth too and I'm too scared.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:21 PM - kenenthk: $3k for one fucking tooth
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:21 PM - Veho: Multiple ouch.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:21 PM - Veho: For that kind of money you could fly to a country with cheap dental care and enjoy a vacation along with your dental work.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:22 PM - kenenthk: I'm like Eric Cartman at the doctor's office when it comes to the dentist
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:22 PM - Veho: I don't know what Eric Cartman is like at the doctor's office.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:23 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/6wUb11rEHkA
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:24 PM - Veho: Ah.
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:24 PM - kenenthk: I better get my damn toy too
Jun 28, 2021 at 1:27 PM - kenenthk: Inject me with some propofol doc I'll be good
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken bought a bad dragon dildo? 
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:27 PM - SG854: lol sold 1k 8 bids for a 9 inch Sony BVM CRT. Who are buying them at these prices?
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:27 PM - SG854: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sony+bvm&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&_pgn=2
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:29 PM - SG854: 2k for a 14 inch
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:29 PM - SG854: Holy Hell 20 inch are now selling for over 4 grand. Prices are just going up and up.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: CRT prices in general are stupid high
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cuz they're "Retro! Perfect for Vintage Gaming!!"
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And retro vintage = $$$$$$$$
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:33 PM - Veho: Or maybe they're just stupid rare these days.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:34 PM - SG854: At least the Sony BVM's. Supply and Demand economics taking effect.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:34 PM - SG854: But a consumer set. You have to be an idiot when they can be found for peanuts still.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or free, if you bother to go pick them up lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm picking up some little 13" piece of shit sometime next week for freeeeeee lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:36 PM - SG854: I love the 13 inch. So cute. Too small though. You have to sit real close.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I plan on plopping it on my desk upstairs so I can have something to use whenever I want to play retro stuff
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a big ol' fat 27" LG thing downstairs, but it's just too big/heavy to move anywhere lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what she said SG854
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: Holy Hell 20 inch are now selling for over 4 grand. Prices are just going up and up. <- they probably weren't produced in very large quantities to begin with and eventually more and more of them fail in irrepairable manners
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: especially larger ones as for the purpose they were made, a smaller screen would probably be a more popular choice
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's ok, trinitron's aren't too bad i think and that's really good enough
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:40 PM - SG854: Sony Broadcast Monitor were too expensive back then for anyone to own. So there's not many around.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: too bad on price*
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:40 PM - SG854: 20k for a monitor back in the 2000's
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: the people buying these are rich people trying to relive their childhood, they can afford it
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: well they weren't meant for consumers
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:41 PM - SG854: The 32 inch was over 40k
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: the professional market probably had quite a few, but it's nothing compared to basically every single home having at least one consumer CRT and often more
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:43 PM - SG854: The 32 inch has perfect LCD quality convergence. You can adjust it digitally dot by dot on the screen. It's a highly wanted monitor. But so rare.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: and probably weighs about 150 lbs
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: not to mention the space it takes up
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not practical
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:46 PM - SG854: I think it's over 200 pounds
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Veho: I blame the solid concrete base.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:50 PM - SG854: And all to boards inside. They have so many boards compared to consumer sets recaping them is a nightmare.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:51 PM - SG854: Plus made of more metal parts so they are more sturdy but heavier.
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:54 PM - SG854: This video is what made me hunt for a BVM CRT
Jun 28, 2021 at 2:54 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/3yeKMo6mcAo
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:04 PM - SG854: Back then you could obtain one for $200. But prices are now 4 grand. It's insane how much it jumped.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: recapping is a nightmare even in the best case lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: recapped a couple DMG game boys and it was not fun
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't expect them to be such a pain to get off
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: if i was rich i'd just get a shit ton of chipquik but it's $15 a pack and it lasts maybe enough to desolder 25 joints if i don't waste any (it has a tendency to run off the edge of the pcb and drip down)
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: what i was probably doing wrong though was not heating up the leg before applying the solder because i didn't consider that the legs need to be hot for the solder to adhere
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: and the solder itself melts at a super low temp and stays liquid for like a minute
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: the part just falls out on its own, its like magic
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: just get a good enough blob to cover every pin and heat them all up so that the old solder mixes with the chipquick and heat them up some more so they are all evenly heated
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's designed for SMD components so probably would last a lot longer than the through hole parts i was using it for as i needed so much to cover every pad
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: course a hot air station would make quick work of stuff like that but i would have to learn how to use one and it's way easier to accidentally melt the wrong thing or knock a cap or resistor off
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't feel confident
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:27 PM - SG854: Found a video talking about prices for a new bvm back in the day from a Sony dealer
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:27 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/DQD6NDKHxzM
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:28 PM - SG854: 40k for the 32 inch. That's without all the input boards and control unit which you need to even operate the monitor.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:28 PM - SG854: So at least over 60k for a fully loaded 32 inch BVM
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'd rather buy a house
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: i would need one to actually fit the thing anyway
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:30 PM - SG854: Back then they were left no choice but to get a Broadcast Monitor as color requirements was much higher. Consumer sets just didn't cut it.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:31 PM - SG854: BVM have smpte-c phosphor tubes. Consumer sets have the lower quality p-22 phosphor tubes.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: for businesses it's just a matter of how much of their profit they're willing to invest in equipment, but they're making bank either way
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it's tax deductible
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:33 PM - SG854: I don't even think they were affordable even for rich broadcast studious because they had to rent alot of their equipment.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:34 PM - SG854: Only the super super rich can afford one.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:43 PM - SG854: The tubes went through rigorous testing off the production line. If they past all tests they were awarded Grade 1 status.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:44 PM - SG854: If they didn't past tests they were thrown into lower end models.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:44 PM - SG854: All final edits for broadcast and movies were needed to be done on a Grade 1 crt tube.
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: it can be cheaper to rent a lot of the time but talking about broadcast monitors those would've lasted them a long time until LCDs and HD became the norm and it's something they would've used constantly so i don't think renting would be cheaper
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know they rent cameras, but better cameras come out all the time, so it makes sense
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: replacing them would be a constant expense
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: of course they might not have realized that CRT tech had peaked
Jun 28, 2021 at 3:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: but regardless renting them for 10 years would surely cost more than buying them outright
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:12 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i am a generous god
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Veho: Bought myself a Nerf-oid knockoff blaster and a bunch of ammo. I'm happy as a clam.
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Veho: https://x-shot.zuru.com/products/chaos/2598.html
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:41 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: i am a generous god not to do anything to you scott
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: my polls will return soon hehehehhehehehehhehe
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:48 PM - kenenthk: The amount of give a fuck about your polls are decreasing quicker then covid
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:49 PM - Veho: A lot of things are decreasing quicker than COVID.
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Like dese nuts
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:51 PM - kenenthk: Tried Pagoda egg rolls they were just meh
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:52 PM - Veho: Frozen egg rolls are usually meh.
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:54 PM - kenenthk: Baking them makes it 10x better though
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:55 PM - kenenthk: Unless you want to microwave it then it's like eating an uneven heated shlong
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Veho: Deep frying gives the best results, baking is okay but not as good.
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Veho: Microwaving... you might as well boil them. Ew.
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:59 PM - Duo8: mmm deep fried lithium polymer cells
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:59 PM - kenenthk: How can one deep fry what has already been deep fried
Jun 28, 2021 at 6:59 PM - Duo8: by deep frying it
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:00 PM - Veho: It has only been fried half way. You need to FINISH THEM
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:00 PM - kenenthk: Let me deep fry your face pls
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:02 PM - Veho: Rorschach pls.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Veho: https://youtu.be/DTtETj3MtzA?t=42
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Veho: Deep fried faces a specialty.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Wouldn't mind trying deep fried candy bars once the dentist stops making me eat my own money
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:13 PM - kenenthk: I'm confused this scalper wants $805 for his PS5 and is holding a lighter next to it
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Veho: Wut.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Veho: Link?
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Offerup
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:14 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/gwxFCcT/Screenshot-20210628-131420.jpg
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:16 PM - kenenthk: When you spend all your money on a PS5 and can't afford decent lighting
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i can smell this picture
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Veho: His power is out, obviously.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Veho: Selling the PS5 so he can afford AC.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ezSwsTo7zdg
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Veho: He flipped out.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Should I go to the dentist with a full bladder
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:31 PM - Duo8: so you can use it as leverage?
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Veho: Tell him you have to go real bad, ask if you can use that suction thingy as a catheter.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sigma move: fuck the suction thing
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Veho: OMEGA MOVE: PISS IN YOUR OWN MOUTH, CLAIM IT'S SANITARY
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:37 PM - Chary: Whaaaat the heck happened here
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:37 PM - Veho: Just discussing dental hygiene and care.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah Chary is there a problem here?
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looks normal as usual
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Duo8: can you all stop talking for a moment trying to read the stuff above
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's been an interesting hiccup in my Win98 adventures, it seems the VGA->HDMI adapter doesn't like when the Rage 128 is in 2D mode 
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No output in the BIOS or DOS, but when it boots into Windows it shows up
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if the adapter just can't do 300x240 
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:46 PM - kenenthk: As long as some of component discussion is brought up it makes it as normal as ever
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Veho: Tom is sad because his output is too small  
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:55 PM - kenenthk: You can buy adapters for that
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Veho: Hmmm.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Veho: Imagine a fleshlight/dildo combo.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:58 PM - Veho: The Adapter.
Jun 28, 2021 at 7:58 PM - Veho: Everybody wins.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:01 PM - kenenthk: But would it be spanking its own monkey or could you get joy out it
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:05 PM - Veho: It can be single or multiplayer.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Ryccardo: It's called a gender changer
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:06 PM - kenenthk: A game that brings pleasure to it's self 24/7
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:08 PM - kenenthk: 4k texture packs $59.95
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: actually it's a gender bender
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:21 PM - Veho: It's a gender blender.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:21 PM - Veho: It makes you gender fluid.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Imagine a fleshlight/dildo combo. <- what does that offer that a condom doesn't? 
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:22 PM - Veho: Length and girth, TRJ.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: they sell cocksleeves for that
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know bad dragon does and i am sure there are others
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: my H key falls off every single time i press it and it's pissing me off
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:24 PM - kenenthk: JD is expert on these things
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is now the third time a key does this on this laptop
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: this replacement keyboard does not seem to be the same quality as the original
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: Note to myself, whenever i get the itch to buy a bad dragon, ask JD
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes, i always keep up to date on the products sold by bad dragon
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: for educational purposes, of course
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:25 PM - GamerzHell9137: same
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: although these days they only open custom orders for short periods and immediately sell out
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:26 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/w8591i61mRw
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:26 PM - GamerzHell9137: not that i'd use a bad dragon for something else
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess due to social distancing people are wanting a lot more dildos
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Veho: I had to google that, TRJ, I have to admit the depth and breadth of your knowlege of sex implements is far beyond me.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Veho: I'm just a poor provincial lad, I'm not up to speed on the fancy stuff.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:27 PM - kenenthk: Its in a furries genetics to know whatever they can poke in or out of their body
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: i also have a magic wand 
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: the original
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: omg
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: dante from devil may cry in smash, how many people's minds did that blow when that meme actually worked
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:30 PM - kenenthk: 0/10
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Do Mii costumes even count?
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it works better as a meme
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i would say yes
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/U9_1MDUve_c?feature=share
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:45 PM - Veho: Ma fan broke down and we had to buy a new one. The stores were full of people buying fans. Apparently everyone's fan broke or something. Planned obsolescence I tells ya. They have a thermocouple that breaks the fan when it detects a heatwave.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:45 PM - Veho: Buy a fan before you need a fan, people  
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Always buy 5 fans at once 
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: (I am kidding about the planned obsolescence, that term is so fucking overused these days.)
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: (Internet wiseasses absolutely LOVE to flaunt the new term they learned.)
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BUT VEHO I HAD A FAN FOR 5 YEARS AND THEN MYSTERIOUSLY IT DIED WHEN THE FAN MANUFACTURER RELEASED A NEW FAN
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY PLANNED IT VEHO
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY DIDN'T JUST USE CHEAP COMPONENTS THAT DIE OUT AFTER 5 YEARS
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: THEY SENT OUT A 5G SIGNAL TO DISABLE MY FAN
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: MY GREAT- GRANDFATHER'S HAND-CRANKED FAN STILL WORKS
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Veho: EVERY OTHER UNIT FROM THAT SERIES BROKE 50 YEARS AGO BUT THIS ONE WORKS, THINGS WERE MADE BETTER THEN
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That shit is always so annoying lol
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Veho: IT WEIGHS 300 POUNDS AND COST AN EQUIVALENT OF A MILLION DOLLARS WHEN IT CAME OUT BUT THAT'S NOT THE POINT
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Survivorship bias 
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Veho: Survivorship my ass.
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Glad I rent and don't have to worry about maintenance
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Veho: Does your landlord supply free fans?
Jun 28, 2021 at 8:57 PM - kenenthk: My ac unit went out last summer so they just chucked a window unit in and I had to wait like a week for parts
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:00 PM - kenenthk: Wish they'd let me install a wifi thermostat to bring up my laziness up a point
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:01 PM - Veho: I have an AC but the location isn't ideal so it helps to have a fan to move the air around.
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:03 PM - kenenthk: Yeah depends on the size I have a small room Centra air works fine but I like the sound of a fan going anyway
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PING 
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: https://store.bigassfans.com/en_us/blackjack?gclid=Cj0KCQjw5uWGBhCTARIsAL70sLKorZ0isekl6v38bcxnUQiDoXsqxARLUBtTDiWJzgXVZBaCdtRhjRsaAuDAEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:17 PM - Veho: Nice.
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:18 PM - kenenthk: It will probably break when you need it
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Veho: Buy two.
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QBULJoKlQD8
Jun 28, 2021 at 9:39 PM - GamerzHell9137: Yum https://puu.sh/HSr4G/81548d955e.png AOC in not 320p
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:22 PM - kenenthk: Vr porn 320p
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:34 PM - GamerzHell9137: p stands for penis
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:36 PM - kenenthk: https://store.playstation.com/en-us/product/UP0001-CUSA02389_00-AC456DIGITBUNDLE Is this worth the $20
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No just pirate them on PC ;O;
Jun 28, 2021 at 10:43 PM - kenenthk: Lol tomb raider is $3
Jun 28, 2021 at 11:50 PM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxgGNODEnc4
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:03 AM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM2PUJjzPr8
Jun 29, 2021 at 1:11 AM - kenenthk: Java oat milk is honestly not bahd
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://rulesoftheinternet.com/
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "there are no girls on the internet" wait but im a gi-*fades to dust*
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:08 AM - banjo2: if women are real why ain't i got a gf
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:11 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: i am a woman
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:17 AM - kenenthk: A woman would be smarter
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08T5N8QPT/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_H8HJWPHC4EN1XTFKWCDB please don't tell me this will be the next trend


----------



## TaigaChat (Jun 30, 2021)

Jun 29, 2021 at 5:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "if women are real why ain't i got a gf" maybe it has to do with the fact you haven't showered in weeks
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:17 AM - banjo2: excuse you i took at least one shower in the last couple of weeks
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:41 AM - kenenthk: Mind you the man whose never showered probably will get more attention then you ever will
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:42 AM - banjo2: who
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:43 AM - kenenthk: https://www.businesstoday.in/latest/trends/meet-the-worlds-dirtiest-man-who-hasnt-showered-in-65-years/story/428476.html
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My GF likes me to shower 1-2 times a day depending on what we do lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:57 AM - kenenthk: She said 1-2 hours psi
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not gonna lie though it's super hard to get a shower in 4 days out of the week.... I work 12 hour shifts 1 hour away from home so 48 hours plus 8 hours of driving it makes every second of those days valuable
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This week I skipped a day showering because I was super exhausted
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If I wanted I could work 7 days a week with this company... They are always short handed
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:12 AM - kenenthk: I worked with a guy that went out of his way to say he was allergic to water
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:17 AM - Kyro0: guys is there a mighty milky way rom for dsi
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:18 AM - Kyro0: idk how to work this website so imma ask here in hopes to find a rom
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You get banned asking for romd
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Roms
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:52 AM - Veho: Rooms.
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Always room for one more lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:58 AM - Veho: "Get a room" "where can I find rooms" BANNED FOR ASKING FOR ROMS
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Steam aa
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sale got me for 53 dollars lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:15 AM - Veho: Will you ever, ever, _ever_ play those games?
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:11 AM - Skelletonike: only interesting games I've seen on steam sale, are games under early access that aren't really on sale
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:14 AM - Skelletonike: like Traveller's Rest and Sun Haven
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:43 PM - OdinTheKoala: Just posting.
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:43 PM - OdinTheKoala: A
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:43 PM - OdinTheKoala: A
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:43 PM - OdinTheKoala: A
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:44 PM - OdinTheKoala: A
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:49 PM - Chary: Z
Jun 29, 2021 at 12:53 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: A
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:46 PM - fallguy441: B
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:58 PM - Skelletonike: why. .-.
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Z
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:59 PM - Skelletonike: wasnt there a 100 post req for the SB?
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: correct, there _was_
Jun 29, 2021 at 2:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: Odin thinks this counts as posting lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Costy removed it when he added the game center and the shitbox threads
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I still say is a mistake Costello 
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BRING BACK THE POST COUNT PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: I beg you don't cry  ;O;
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: It's not that bad, n00bs don't tend to stick around.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: Soon we will be back to discussing sex and components.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: And sex components.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of components, my GPD Win 3 shipped today 
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Veho: Noice.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Flame: veho i want to talk about cheap Chinese components with Psionic Roshambo
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Flame: where is he?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Can't wait to be utterly disappointed by it ;O;
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Skelletonike: free sample or paid?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought this one lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Skelletonike: getting disappointed will suck all the more then z.z
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GPD won't send us samples 
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case I just sell it off for way more than I paid on ebay lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Skelletonike: lol, that reminds me that I'll need to sell my Metroid Dread special edition that I pre-ordered... >.>"
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: People are selling it for like $1300 lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Skelletonike: got it for a friend that couldn't find it anywhere, so I got it one I found it, but she also managed to get one. >.>"
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The GPD that is lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Skelletonike: used?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:11 PM - Skelletonike: or just the typical resellers
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Used lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it's still not officially "out" yet they're going for huge amounts
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only paid like $900 or something for it way back in March
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Skelletonike: crowfund price?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:17 PM - Veho: Weird to think that the first GPD Win was $330 when it came out.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, but it also had pisspoor netbook specs lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the Win 3 is actually moderately well priced, for the hardware surprisingly lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Veho: But what's the point. It will be outdated in a year.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Veho: Whee, it plays two titles more than the GPD Win 2.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Their last one was a bit more eh but this one makes more sense, + cost of miniaturization
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh this is much more powerful than the Win 2 lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom should've waited for win 4/win max 2
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:23 PM - Veho: I would like to see a portable based off of that board from the Nucbox or Chuwi Lark.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Veho: Not sure what the board is called, but there are several miniature computers with it out.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The one with the Celeron in it?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Veho: https://liliputing.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/larkbox-700x478.jpg
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those are neat
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Would make a good cheapo handheld yeah
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Veho: I think the board fits into a gameboy case.
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Veho: *shell
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: the atomic pi could nearly fit in a dmg game boy shell it's just a bit too wide
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Flame: in other news i heard AMD is doing great job with new stuff for phones
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Flame: AMD is on fire as of late
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a rumor about a Exynos SoC with RDNA2 but I haven't seen anything new about it since like last year lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Flame: you mean this https://twitter.com/UniverseIce
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Flame: Samsung is testing the AMD GPU in the new Exynos?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:31 PM - kenenthk: He's probably boning his girlfriend flame no means no
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:32 PM - Flame: kenenthk the fuck you going on about?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:32 PM - kenenthk: You asked where psi was
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: no means yes
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: yes also means yes
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Flame: kenenthk did china make Robot girlfriends?
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:36 PM - kenenthk: No that was Led Zeppelin
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Psi would brick his robot girlfriend
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:36 PM - Flame: LOL!
Jun 29, 2021 at 3:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3_K_eGYsYQk
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from Windows 98se from a USB keyboard ;O;
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting USB to work was fun, this mobo is so old it only uses 4 pin headers so I had to "modify" the connectors so I could plug them in ;O;
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't need that second ground pin!
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then basically none of my piles of keyboards would work with USB 1.1...except for a shitty Dell keyboard that came with the PCs my dad bought for his office a few months ago 
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: pc specs?
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So GG Dell for creating keyboards that work on Win98 still lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's got a 233mhz AMD K6, 256MB of RAM, ATI Rage 128 Pro, 8GB HDD
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So fast!
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:49 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: hi
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh and a SB16 and 10mbps ethernet card for internet lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And a whopping 48x CD ROM Drive! So fast!
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: my amount of ram(in gbs) is more than your hard drive lmao
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also, damn 8gb, i knew files were smaller back then but i didnt know they were that much smaller
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Windows 98 takes up a whopping 300mb worth of data, if you go and install every single component
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I need to toss a bigger HDD in here though, 8GB isn't really enough lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i was gonna state how file sizes are bloated now but i realized thats like stating the sky's blue
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not "bloated", things are just massively more complex
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fair point, it's more so games that have bloated file sizes
Jun 29, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 11:57 AM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not "bloated", things are just massively more complex
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Games are slightly bloated, since you have to include multiple copies of the same textures for a lot of areas, but they're certainly not "bloated"
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "fair point, it's more so games that have bloated file sizes"*cough* cod warzone *cough* *cough*
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And?
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That game is massively complex with a lot of high resolution textures
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Those use data
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots and lots of data
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i really need to get a 1 tb drive
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, imagine having less than 10TBs in 2021 ;O;
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i dont play that many big games ;o;(other than warzone)
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh and gta v
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also, speaking of gta v, i got it on egs(free giveaway) but IT NEEDS THE FUCKING ROCKSTAR LAUNCHER
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: WHY IS IT EVEN ON EGS IF YOU MAKE ME USE ANOTHER FUCKING LAUNCHER
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if I can OC this 128 Pro 
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how much are you gonna overclock it?
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeB5DJEx_rQ
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: honestly the way he did this could've been improved
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOvsYSX3J4E&t=399s
Jun 29, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzLydCS4vQA
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:08 PM - kenenthk: Bout to have my teeth drilled out rip
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:19 PM - Veho: Novocaine up the wazoo.
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:19 PM - Veho: Have fun getting drilled.
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Lilith Valentine: I love getting drilled
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Lilith Valentine: Wait
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Lilith Valentine: Are you humans talking about tooth stuff?
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Lilith Valentine: I don’t love that
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:29 PM - Veho: Science should really work on improving teeth.
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Aren't there only humans in this chat?
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mods are not human
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: oh yeah and lilith's a demon i guess
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am an imp
Jun 29, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Lilith Valentine: Named Marshall Lee
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: imps are demons
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: according to doom, and i trust doom
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: 90's doom at least, it could be different in modern doom
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:26 PM - SG854: Digital Foundry just made a video about CRT's again. Everytime they make a video prices shoot up. The FW900 is 3k now.
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:26 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/3PdMtwQQUmo
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:28 PM - SG854: FW900 uses the same picture tube as the BVM D24 so you can use it as a donor tube if it has bad burn in or is busted. They are interchangeable.
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:29 PM - SG854: But the overall quality of the FW900 isn't as good as the BVM D24. It breaks easier.
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:30 PM - SG854: FW900 was around 2.5k when new. Compare that to the D24 that was 20k
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:32 PM - SG854: The advantage though of the FW900 is that it supports more resolutions and high refresh rates. Max on the D24 is 60hz.
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im planning on getting a crt for retro games at some point, what's a reasonable price for one?
Jun 29, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Free
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look around craigslist or something, people will literally give them away if you just go and pick them up
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't pay anything more than like maybe $50 for a CRT, if you spend any more it should be on something high end/professional like a BVM/PVM Trinitron, and those will set you back a good amount
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, looks like the Rage 128 Pro doesn't like to be OC'd, any clock increase gives me less performance in benchmarks instead of more 
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not like clocking down because of heat or anything, clocks stay the same and temps only raised like 5c over stock lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Weird
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:37 PM - kenenthk: This cotton shit in my mouth taste like green tea or something
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:38 PM - mthrnite: just don't drink the bongwater
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:39 PM - kenenthk: Drink the bong water
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:39 PM - mthrnite: not the mama
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:40 PM - mthrnite: they say it'll get you high, but it don't
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:40 PM - mthrnite: but if you pour it on a pie plate, let it evaporate, then scrape up the goo
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:41 PM - mthrnite: that'll get you high
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:43 PM - mthrnite: also, if you're a pothead, don't sort your shit over green shag carpeting
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:43 PM - mthrnite: use the beatles white album on a formica tabletop
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:44 PM - mthrnite: you're welcome
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:44 PM - mthrnite: [mthrnite saunters off]
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: This is some solid old skool advice.
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well mthr is like 80
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:56 PM - Veho: That's why his weed-related advice is from the 60s  
Jun 29, 2021 at 8:58 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7BltKSa.mp4
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Contact the local weed man today! 
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:08 PM - kenenthk: Poor sickly never escaped mthr again
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Get high play Mario in 16:9
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho I can relate...
Jun 29, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But xnxx is my favorite lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:00 PM - Scott_pilgrim: whenever i hear weed, i always remember the fact that the downstairs boys bathroom in my middle school smelled like weed
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: even after school, it's weird how that was like the place all the stoners went "yes this is where we'll do weed"
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:09 PM - mthrnite: *does weed*
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:09 PM - mthrnite: *has stoned*
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *achievement unlocked*
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/5wC65vvk2_A
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:13 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/9ytqr2RN-YE
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:15 PM - Lilith Valentine: Drugs are bad, mkay
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:16 PM - kenenthk: 3 damn hours in the hot seat
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Veho: How many teeth do you have left?
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Just one extraction
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Veho: Remember the tooth.
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Getting all your teeth pulled so you can gum it like ur mum?
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:23 PM - kenenthk: One does mean all
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:24 PM - Scott_pilgrim: one tooth to rule them all
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:26 PM - kenenthk: Fucking numbing shot is the worst
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least you get drugs at the end of it 
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:39 PM - kenenthk: Good ol hydros and nitros
Jun 29, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfmsFic9OW4
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:03 PM - mthrnite: *user was banned for this post*
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Viagra kennenthk you will forget all your tooth when your in the ER with an erection lasting over 4 hours lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:32 PM - the_randomizer: Need help, accidentally changed the GBA theme to white
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:32 PM - the_randomizer: How to go back to dark? I can't see it in preferences
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:33 PM - Chary: Tempstyle 3 button at the bottom, customize colors?
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:33 PM - the_randomizer: No, the dark theme
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:33 PM - Chary: If you're on mobile it's right below the shoutbox
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:34 PM - the_randomizer: Isn't there a dark theme specifically?
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Chary: It shiws up as a theme in customize colors
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:34 PM - Chary: Customjze colors, click default
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:34 PM - the_randomizer: https://gbatemp.net/styles/ts3/previews/ts3_darkmode.png
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:34 PM - the_randomizer: This theme here
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:35 PM - the_randomizer: Not seeing it
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:35 PM - Chary: https://imgur.com/a/JylubVQ
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:36 PM - the_randomizer: I'm not seeing the TempStyler -_-
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:37 PM - the_randomizer: Not using mobile
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:37 PM - the_randomizer: Windows 10/Chrome
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:37 PM - the_randomizer: Yeah, I'm shit out of luck
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:38 PM - the_randomizer: I'm a dumbass, found it
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:40 PM - Chary: Lol
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:40 PM - Flame: click the "Customize colors"
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Flame: but colours is spelled wrong
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:41 PM - Flame: "Customize colors" is in the bottom of the page
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Kind of surprised tho not in as much pain as I thought I'd be
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Flame: pain from what kenenthk?
Jun 29, 2021 at 11:47 PM - kenenthk: Tooth extraction
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:23 AM - Flame: if anybody see Psionic Roshambo, send him this message.
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:23 AM - Flame: CHINA NUMBER 1.
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Psis bank routing number starts with china
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:27 AM - Flame: im serious kenenthk.
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:28 AM - kenenthk: So am I
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Flame: we will bring glory to China once you  imperialist pig understand our ways
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Flame: CHINA NUMBER 1
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:31 AM - kenenthk: China should release a virus
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:31 AM - Flame: huehuehue
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:31 AM - Flame: Test version was success
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:32 AM - Flame: wait for the real thing
Jun 30, 2021 at 12:33 AM - kenenthk: 4.95
Jun 30, 2021 at 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Flame modding the Nintendo section https://youtu.be/zqht9K61OrM
Jun 30, 2021 at 2:09 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/first-ddr5-4800-32gb-ram-kit-market-310
Jun 30, 2021 at 2:28 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Daddy has gotten rid of me
Jun 30, 2021 at 2:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: please shut up
Jun 30, 2021 at 3:40 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: @Scott_pilgrim You got the like ability back!
Jun 30, 2021 at 3:41 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Anyways Alan I though I was your son
Jun 30, 2021 at 3:56 AM - Scott_pilgrim: " You got the like ability back" no i didnt dumbass
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:04 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: It seems you liked a new post
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:04 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: https://gbatemp.net/review/obsbot-tiny.1840/
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: you lost the like ability?
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:12 AM - Chary: The review section is different from the forum
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/yFD4jW1ta7E
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why is the video 7 minutes jesus christ
Jun 30, 2021 at 4:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: just show the pizza


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 1, 2021)

Jun 30, 2021 4:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yuk46XbvwUY
Jun 30, 2021 4:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://kotaku.com/videogame-article-1847125006
Jun 30, 2021 7:47 AM - Veho: Kotaku is becoming self-aware?
Jun 30, 2021 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: lmao
Jun 30, 2021 10:53 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I should buy GBAtemp
Jun 30, 2021 11:04 AM - Skelletonike: do you want to lose money?
Jun 30, 2021 11:26 AM - Flame: WiiMiiSwitch like I brought your mother all those years ago
Jun 30, 2021 11:26 AM - Flame: GBAtemp is not for sale unlike your mother
Jun 30, 2021 11:39 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5QtMDcw.jpg
Jun 30, 2021 11:50 AM - DinohScene: I thought juggernaught911 was the GBAtemp slut?
Jun 30, 2021 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Those times when you fall asleep and forget to plug in your phone
Jun 30, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: Bought a whole bunch of boneless chicken thighs, marinaded them in different herbs and sauces, and froze them. Now I just chuck them in a pot or in the oven and have lunch ready in 15 minutes. Fuck cooking in this heat.
Jun 30, 2021 1:42 PM - Veho: The side dish is bread.
Jun 30, 2021 1:43 PM - Veho: The kids are complaining that bread is not a side dish, but they will learn.
Jun 30, 2021 1:43 PM - kenenthk: Dump ketch up on it and say it's spaghetti os without the pasta
Jun 30, 2021 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heat? Its almost cold here lol like 85F (Freedom units) lol
Jun 30, 2021 1:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep it at 70F in my house though lol
Jun 30, 2021 1:58 PM - Veho: It's 99F here.
Jun 30, 2021 1:58 PM - kenenthk: But Florida is 80% tropical storm
Jun 30, 2021 2:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Right now thats a good thing lol
Jun 30, 2021 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Veho thats a bit warm
Jun 30, 2021 2:06 PM - kenenthk: Midwest usually gets around those temps in the summer
Jun 30, 2021 2:07 PM - kenenthk: 80s all week
Jun 30, 2021 2:08 PM - Skelletonike: Celcius all the way
Jun 30, 2021 2:09 PM - Skelletonike: Fahrenheit sucks =O
Jun 30, 2021 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Uremum sucks
Jun 30, 2021 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I lied its 78F right now lol
Jun 30, 2021 2:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn global warming making Florida a paradise
Jun 30, 2021 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but I'm taking bets which state will sink first Florida or cali
Jun 30, 2021 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: California will burn in eternal fire...
Jun 30, 2021 2:19 PM - Skelletonike: She does suck =O
Jun 30, 2021 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every good mom does lol
Jun 30, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: California is 90% marijuana they'll just smoke themselves to death
Jun 30, 2021 2:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bunch of pot head sinners.... Lol
Jun 30, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Recreational is my get out of jail free ticket
Jun 30, 2021 2:24 PM - Skelletonike: I have 6 siblings, 4 from my mother's side, 3 from dif parents (4 if you include me)
Jun 30, 2021 2:24 PM - Skelletonike: 5, my mother had 5 kids, and 4 of those were from dif people
Jun 30, 2021 2:24 PM - Skelletonike: so.. she does suck 8)
Jun 30, 2021 2:25 PM - Veho: Looks more like she doesn't  
Jun 30, 2021 2:26 PM - kenenthk: True if she did you wouldn't be alive
Jun 30, 2021 2:34 PM - Skelletonike: Well, I was made in a car my dad was fixing back then
Jun 30, 2021 2:35 PM - Skelletonike: dont think there was a lot of space for that option
Jun 30, 2021 2:36 PM - Skelletonike: i still pity the owners of that car, whomever they were
Jun 30, 2021 2:38 PM - kenenthk: So you were the my summer car baby
Jun 30, 2021 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My first car was a 76 Delta 88 sooo much room in that back seat.... Lol
Jun 30, 2021 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/1972_Oldsmobile_Delta_88.jpg/280px-1972_Oldsmobile_Delta_88.jpg
Jun 30, 2021 3:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.hagerty.com/media/archived/1973-olds-88-evil-dead-trilogy/#:~:text=The%20car%20has%20its%20most,since%20he%20started%20making%20them.
Jun 30, 2021 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Crazy.... I drove a very similar car, I'm from Michigan and a loud mouthed braggart.....
Jun 30, 2021 3:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it lol
Jun 30, 2021 3:33 PM - DinohScene: Renault Megane cabrio yay
Jun 30, 2021 3:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dinoh it's OK I still love you... Now give me sugar lol
Jun 30, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We got deadites to kill.,.. lol
Jun 30, 2021 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tally Ho!!!!
Jun 30, 2021 3:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PPEXp2i.png
Jun 30, 2021 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn thats hot.... Also hot....
Jun 30, 2021 3:40 PM - DinohScene: I've got no sugar
Jun 30, 2021 3:59 PM - kenenthk: I have powdered sugar
Jun 30, 2021 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: damn, my phone is downloading a 2gb firmware update, it's been downloading for like half an hour. >.>
Jun 30, 2021 4:05 PM - Veho: That's not sugar.
Jun 30, 2021 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: (well, it is a chinese rom, so prolly servers are to blame)
Jun 30, 2021 4:07 PM - kenenthk: It's uremums sugar
Jun 30, 2021 4:08 PM - Veho: It's useless pointless garbage.
Jun 30, 2021 4:09 PM - kenenthk: It's sortable sugar
Jun 30, 2021 4:09 PM - kenenthk: Snortable*
Jun 30, 2021 4:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: android sugar
Jun 30, 2021 4:09 PM - Scott_pilgrim: whenever i see a software update i just think "oh great what are they breaking this time"
Jun 30, 2021 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Updates are good to remind you to buy a new phone
Jun 30, 2021 4:14 PM - banjo2: iPhone 13x
Jun 30, 2021 4:14 PM - banjo2: can someone tell me why GBA temporary deletes emoji ?
Jun 30, 2021 4:15 PM - Veho: What.
Jun 30, 2021 4:15 PM - banjo2: I want to post the  heart eyes emoji
Jun 30, 2021 4:16 PM - banjo2: Or star eyes
Jun 30, 2021 4:17 PM - banjo2: To show how much I want the next iPhone
Jun 30, 2021 4:20 PM - Veho: Nope, only smileys are supported.
Jun 30, 2021 4:20 PM - Veho: 
Jun 30, 2021 4:21 PM - Scott_pilgrim: emoticon supremacy :')
Jun 30, 2021 4:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: there is still, to this day, no emoji equilivant of the lenny face, uwu owo ewe(and many more)
Jun 30, 2021 4:24 PM - kenenthk: I want middle finger smiley support
Jun 30, 2021 4:27 PM - kenenthk: -|-
Jun 30, 2021 4:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: just say "fuck you"
Jun 30, 2021 4:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: or send an ascii middle finger(this doesn't work that well in the shoutbox however)
Jun 30, 2021 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Already played out those words too much
Jun 30, 2021 4:31 PM - kenenthk: Woohoo black ops 4 is free next month much excite
Jun 30, 2021 4:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: yay now i can play "brown people shooting simulator"
Jun 30, 2021 4:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: god fucking damn it bo4 has no single player
Jun 30, 2021 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i really wanted to shoot brown people, they're so- oh wait im brown
Jun 30, 2021 4:34 PM - kenenthk: That's racist
Jun 30, 2021 4:36 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how
Jun 30, 2021 4:37 PM - kenenthk: Brown people lives matter
Jun 30, 2021 4:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i know they do, because i am brown
Jun 30, 2021 4:42 PM - kenenthk: You can be racist towards your own race
Jun 30, 2021 4:43 PM - Veho: racis
Jun 30, 2021 4:43 PM - banjo2: if emoticons are do good why isn't there a trollface emoticon
Jun 30, 2021 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: because fuck you
Jun 30, 2021 4:43 PM - banjo2: Trole
Jun 30, 2021 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaUP6mmISz0
Jun 30, 2021 4:49 PM - banjo2: Cyborg does a little trolling, online he calls it a little trolling
Jun 30, 2021 5:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: stop troling in my shitbox
Jun 30, 2021 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Stop trolling in my shit
Jun 30, 2021 5:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: stop shitting in my trollbox
Jun 30, 2021 5:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jun 30, 2021 5:37 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jun 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: There poop in the chat
Jun 30, 2021 5:38 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: CLEAN THIS UP!
Jun 30, 2021 5:39 PM - kenenthk: That's why you shower SAK
Jun 30, 2021 6:05 PM - OldBoi:    oops, sorry. I ate at taco bell
Jun 30, 2021 6:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: 
Jun 30, 2021 6:07 PM - OldBoi: lol lol lol
Jun 30, 2021 6:07 PM - OldBoi: u ate there too huh?
Jun 30, 2021 6:16 PM - Veho: Those turds are too firm to be from Taco Bell.
Jun 30, 2021 6:18 PM - OldBoi: ROFL
Jun 30, 2021 6:19 PM - OldBoi: can't you smell the taco bell red sauce on them?
Jun 30, 2021 6:22 PM - SG854: So Bill Cosby is being released
Jun 30, 2021 6:22 PM - kenenthk: Until 20 other women going the me too movement
Jun 30, 2021 6:24 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/xFU2HL-PQNo
Jun 30, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: Okay, so the court ruled that he is guilty, but that the prosecution had struck a deal with him that they reneged on, so now he's being released.
Jun 30, 2021 6:25 PM - kenenthk: Murica
Jun 30, 2021 6:26 PM - kenenthk: At least he only molested adult women
Jun 30, 2021 6:29 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that's better than most youtuber
Jun 30, 2021 6:31 PM - SG854: He's an idiot. He didn't need to drug and rape women. He could've easily got into their pants the legal way on his fame and fortune alone.
Jun 30, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Not every woman cares about fame and fortune most the ones he did already had it iirc
Jun 30, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: Yeah, he was an ugly old git at the time, money and fame can only get you so far.
Jun 30, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: Also when was the last time he was relevant (apart from the rape trial)?
Jun 30, 2021 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho fpr enough money some nasty women would fuck anything lol
Jun 30, 2021 6:35 PM - Veho: Yeah but he didn't want those women, apparently.
Jun 30, 2021 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Dude still has a net worth of $400 million he doesn't care about being relevant
Jun 30, 2021 6:37 PM - Veho: Guy could have moved to Las Vegas and lived off a diet of coke, Viagra and hookers.
Jun 30, 2021 6:37 PM - Veho: But noooo.
Jun 30, 2021 6:37 PM - kenenthk: I'm still surprised he didn't get out over the covid bandwagon
Jun 30, 2021 6:40 PM - Veho: I don't think he was in the general populace, he was in one of those swanky prisons for rich people.
Jun 30, 2021 6:40 PM - Veho: Room service and so on.
Jun 30, 2021 6:41 PM - kenenthk: Dudes in his 80s anyway let him die at home with his ruined name
Jun 30, 2021 6:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: As long as I can get in club fed thats OK lol
Jun 30, 2021 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Grandpa probate
Jun 30, 2021 6:48 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7tPK5HpfjkA
Jun 30, 2021 6:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: cosby's out hide your wives
Jun 30, 2021 6:55 PM - OldBoi: and BF's. Just incase, you know. lol
Jun 30, 2021 6:56 PM - kenenthk: Every good father gropes the neighbors wife
Jun 30, 2021 6:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/amp/rcna1300
Jun 30, 2021 6:59 PM - Veho: lolgay
Jun 30, 2021 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Bill Cosby's out on bail and the NFL admits to finally being gay today
Jun 30, 2021 7:02 PM - OldBoi: Damn them queers..... Oh wait... I'm one of them. nvr mind.
Jun 30, 2021 7:03 PM - Veho: You're a football player?
Jun 30, 2021 7:04 PM - kenenthk: He like to hut hut under that man's butt
Jun 30, 2021 7:10 PM - OldBoi: no. lol
Jun 30, 2021 7:11 PM - kenenthk: So that's why plays are marked in x and o's
Jun 30, 2021 7:11 PM - OldBoi: hahahaha
Jun 30, 2021 7:12 PM - OldBoi: WE are Everywhere
Jun 30, 2021 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Embrace the gay
Jun 30, 2021 7:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn grab asses..... Lol
Jun 30, 2021 7:15 PM - Chary: it has only the best games
Jun 30, 2021 7:16 PM - Chary: wtf
Jun 30, 2021 7:16 PM - kenenthk: If you dislike the gay be burned
Jun 30, 2021 7:22 PM - OldBoi: <---Faggot. And damn proud of it
Jun 30, 2021 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as I can flirt and nit do anything its OK lol
Jun 30, 2021 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/redmi_note_10_pro_receives_an_update_allowing_an_additiona_2gb_of_virtual_ram-amp-49801.php
Jun 30, 2021 7:33 PM - SG854: A bunch of guys tackling and dog piling each other is pretty gay
Jun 30, 2021 7:39 PM - kenenthk: The red white and blue slush from sonic is damn good
Jun 30, 2021 7:52 PM - Veho: Is that the "red white and blue" you Americans keep prattling on about? Well that's weird.
Jun 30, 2021 8:06 PM - kenenthk: Could give a fuck what it's named as long as it taste good
Jun 30, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: I talk a lot of shit for someone whose country's flag is also red, white and blue.
Jun 30, 2021 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Are you claimed as murica #1 or #2
Jun 30, 2021 8:19 PM - Veho: Puerto Rico 2.1.4 beta.
Jun 30, 2021 8:19 PM - Veho: It's weird how many countries have red/white/blue flags.
Jun 30, 2021 8:19 PM - Veho: Maybe those are the only colors that existed.
Jun 30, 2021 8:22 PM - kenenthk: Well many years ago red and blue had a huge war and wanted to be equal
Jun 30, 2021 8:26 PM - mthrnite: i only salute the flag of earth
Jun 30, 2021 8:26 PM - mthrnite: fuck mars
Jun 30, 2021 8:28 PM - mthrnite: martians are taking all our jobs and lowering our property values
Jun 30, 2021 8:29 PM - Veho: Bomb Mars!
Jun 30, 2021 8:29 PM - Veho: Unite the world against the actual red threat.
Jun 30, 2021 8:31 PM - mthrnite: they want our women
Jun 30, 2021 8:31 PM - Veho: Mars needs moms. Apparently.
Jun 30, 2021 8:33 PM - mthrnite: ahhhh.. well, the best I can do is scott pilgrim's mom.gif
Jun 30, 2021 8:34 PM - Veho: I'm sure you can do better.
Jun 30, 2021 8:35 PM - SG854: Donate your Women to Bill Cosby. He is a gentleman
Jun 30, 2021 8:35 PM - Veho: But if you choose to do her, I'm not judging.
Jun 30, 2021 8:40 PM - mthrnite: Cosby walks free as of today
Jun 30, 2021 8:40 PM - mthrnite: hey hey hey
Jun 30, 2021 8:41 PM - Veho: Cover your drinks, ladies.
Jun 30, 2021 8:41 PM - mthrnite: it's in the jello
Jun 30, 2021 8:46 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYnkm78uxYE
Jun 30, 2021 8:54 PM - OldBoi: [covers my drink. refuses jello]
Jun 30, 2021 9:16 PM - kenenthk: I have gamerzmum.mkv
Jun 30, 2021 9:21 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Mom6ACOZeA8?feature=share
Jun 30, 2021 9:22 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Fvwigu2LLWw?feature=share
Jun 30, 2021 9:26 PM - OldBoi: fun vids. lol
Jun 30, 2021 9:53 PM - SG854: So a white guy transition to a Korean
Jun 30, 2021 9:53 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/aakj-z6hsio
Jun 30, 2021 9:53 PM - SG854: Is body dismorphia for another race even a thing? lol
Jun 30, 2021 9:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why would you choose to be korean
Jun 30, 2021 9:55 PM - SG854: They claim now that they are Korean they can be themselves. Apparently they felt they were trapped in the wrong body idk
Jun 30, 2021 10:10 PM - mthrnite: I identify as a little dinosaur
Jun 30, 2021 10:10 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6KSt1u_UE0
Jun 30, 2021 10:14 PM - SG854: People are cwazy
Jun 30, 2021 11:18 PM - SG854: Guy tried to look like a Korean but instead made himself look like a Karen lol
Jun 30, 2021 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radithor
Jul 1, 2021 12:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/124556564 < Well that's not something you expect to see on Goodwill 
Jul 1, 2021 1:31 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no please someone bid that up I'm still winning 
Jul 1, 2021 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh thank fuck lol
Jul 1, 2021 2:05 AM - SG854: You didn't want to win it anymore?
Jul 1, 2021 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I only wanted to see how high it would go lol
Jul 1, 2021 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I throw $150 at it just to see, cuz I figured it must be at least $400 given they sell for $600+ on ebay, but I was surprised that it was so low lol
Jul 1, 2021 2:23 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially on Shopgoodwill, idiots waaaaay overpay there
Jul 1, 2021 2:42 AM - SG854: I would not gamble even $150 lol
Jul 1, 2021 2:42 AM - SG854: You're messed up you are making it more expensive for buyers trying to get it for cheap
Jul 1, 2021 2:43 AM - SG854: This could be one of those low auctions
Jul 1, 2021 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 1, 2021 2:44 AM - SG854: lol, pure evil
Jul 1, 2021 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean the money goes to "charity"
Jul 1, 2021 2:45 AM - banjo2: brandon
Jul 1, 2021 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So I guess giving charity more money is evil ;O;
Jul 1, 2021 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: May not be my money but it's money nonetheless!,
Jul 1, 2021 2:47 AM - SG854: Hey when it comes to deals on used products I try to go for the cheapest price even if it's for charity lol
Jul 1, 2021 2:48 AM - SG854: Do I feel guilty yes a little. Does my wallet feel happier? You bet it does
Jul 1, 2021 2:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: $150 would not be a bad price and you can flip it for more
Jul 1, 2021 2:52 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it would've been a great price, I just don't want to spend it lol
Jul 1, 2021 2:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta spend that money on hookers and drugs 
Jul 1, 2021 2:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: flip it and get more hookers and drugs
Jul 1, 2021 3:01 AM - Lightyose: Poyo Poyo Tetris.
Jul 1, 2021 4:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: good gam


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 2, 2021)

Jul 1, 2021 at 5:10 AM - Scott_pilgrim: good gam
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:27 AM - SG854: Leeeeesssss Goooooo
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:56 AM - Scott_pilgrim: dababy
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:58 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:06 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/KfAaIcLfebY I guess inmates need to game also
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:18 AM - SG854: I really like the clear design Prison stuff
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:21 AM - SG854: https://www.ebay.com/itm/255034438263
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:32 AM - kenenthk: Do you have fond memories of prison stuff?
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:48 AM - SG854: Maybe muhahaha
Jul 1, 2021 at 8:50 AM - Skelletonike: It irks me when people are supposedly from English speaking countries and their messages are filled with errors. .-.
Jul 1, 2021 at 9:31 AM - kenenthk: Colour me blind ya scallywag
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:11 AM - Skelletonike: damn, I must be dropping hundreds of likes in the thread about five night at freddy's. It's a fun read for slow work hours.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:44 AM - SG854: If it's not a Book Report English natives don't care about perfect writing as long as the message is still communicated
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:45 AM - SG854: This is true for alot of languages. I always hear people that learn any other languages as a second language usually have better writing then natives
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:45 AM - SG854: Japanese, Arabic, Korean, Chinese ect.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:46 AM - SG854: Natives just don't care because perfect writing is not essential to live. They get through their lives just fine
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:47 AM - kenenthk: I just don't get people that rub it in someone's face if you make a typo online as long as you understand them enough that's all that should matter or just ask if they can explain it better
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:47 AM - kenenthk: We can't always understand each other 100%
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:49 AM - SG854: Even if you have perfect spelling we still can't understand each other and will need to clarify
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:50 AM - kenenthk: A lot of people learn better just by typing online your grammar won't increase epenis size
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:50 AM - Skelletonike: I have no issues with typos and most of the grammatical errors. It does irk me when it is too much though
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:51 AM - Skelletonike: Same with my native language.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:52 AM - Skelletonike: People could just try a little bit when writing on social media.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:52 AM - SG854: For me alot of it is spell check failing. And sometimes me missing key strokes on my phone. It's so much harder to type on phone and I use it way more then I do my keyboard.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:53 AM - SG854: I'm always editing my posts to make corrections
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:53 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah, writing on phones suck, especially when autocorrect makes it worse.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:53 AM - SG854: Probably like 95% of my posts are edited for correction lol
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:53 AM - Skelletonike: I have 3 languages active on my android keyboard... The bastard keeps correcting the wrong words. >.>
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:54 AM - Skelletonike: Portuguese words to a random english word
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:54 AM - Skelletonike: The reverse also happens.
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:56 AM - kenenthk: I can see phone's replacing computers 10 years from now
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:57 AM - Skelletonike: Well.. My phone is pretty much a computer...
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:58 AM - Skelletonike: It has 12GB ram and as much internal storage as my latest laptop (was a gaming laptop)
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:58 AM - kenenthk: All you really need to do is get a good dock station and add better io to them
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:58 AM - Skelletonike: Only downside is the touch screen
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:59 AM - kenenthk: Files are alot easier to transfer over networks now only a matter of time before smartphones have as much powerful GPUs as a standard graphic card
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:00 PM - SG854: Phones are computers. My phone is more powerful then the computers nasa had when they launched the first rocket to space
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:01 PM - kenenthk: It would just be nice to see windows on more standard phones
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:02 PM - SG854: Windows 11 better fix multi monitor support. It just plain sucks right now
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:03 PM - kenenthk: The preview I've been using has been decent so far
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:03 PM - SG854: So many issues with my computer monitor and my LG OLED
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:04 PM - SG854: HDR support sucks too
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:04 PM - kenenthk: Right clicking for a qr code is useless but neat little feature
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:04 PM - kenenthk: I can see how it's useful for businesses
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:06 PM - SG854: I hope compatibility with alot of programs I use doesn't break. It seems to be just windows 10 but with a nice coat of paint and extra features
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:07 PM - SG854: But even with windows 10 updates sometimes stuff breaks
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:08 PM - Skelletonike: I've been quite lucky, windows updates usually don't affect me.
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:08 PM - Skelletonike: I did get a weird bug at work once, one of the updates didn't seem to like the printer at work
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:09 PM - Skelletonike: Basically whenever I pressed print, I got a BSOD.
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:09 PM - SG854: Sometimes I have to do a work around or wait for the originally creator of the app to find the issue and fix it if they ever get to it. It's frustrating
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:10 PM - Skelletonike: I had to remove the update, luckily I was the first one that got it, everyone else wound up having the same issue.
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:11 PM - Skelletonike: These are people that ask me for help to convert PDF's... So... Yeah...
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:18 PM - Skelletonike: I've been thinking about ordering some of those multi screens from aliexpress
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Skelletonike: stuff like this https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001844841477.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5f004533hY7e0e&aem_p4p_detail=202107010419229692066858453200037016187
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:22 PM - SG854: Oh nice never seen those before. They look retractable too in the picture
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:23 PM - Skelletonike: yeah
Jul 1, 2021 at 12:24 PM - Skelletonike: they seem pretty handy for work and multitasking
Jul 1, 2021 at 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A tip, stay away from anything that mounts to a laptop screen, they're horrible
Jul 1, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a review unit for a portable monitor that attaches that way, and the weight of just one screen pushes the display back or closes it because it's too heavy for the hinge
Jul 1, 2021 at 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Modern hinges just weren't built to have a bunch of extra weight on them, just one extra screen made it super wobbly and unstable, I can't imagine 2 being any better 
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: just don't move it around
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:09 PM - SG854: I got a chance to mess with a Sony BVM OLED and my gosh the displays are gorgeous
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:09 PM - SG854: To see OLED tech at its best with no compromise at all is something else
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:12 PM - SG854: No Automatic brightness limiter, no dark level posterization, a true 10 bit display not that 8 bit+frc, excellent uniformity, true RGB subpixels and no RGBW like we get in most OLED displays, picture quality is amazing
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:14 PM - SG854: And it has a rolling scan feature which is way superior to black frame insertion. Brightness is not compromised and no input lag. It's enabled by default.
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: RGBW is there for a reason lol
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: RGB doesn't make perfect white
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: pure white is a combination of many more wavelengths than just those 3
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: " I've been quite lucky, windows updates usually don't affect me." the only time ive affected by a windows update is when it pretty much ruined my tablet config
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: not a windows update thing but there was also a time when windows defender deleted my drawing tablet drivers
Jul 1, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: thanks, you really defended me from... doing art
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Their was once a mad German leader that went crazy from getting kicked out of art school
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: clearly your driver had a crypto miner in it
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't buy gfx tablets from china next time 
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:15 PM - kenenthk: Yeah it could cause another holocaust
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The last time I had an issue with Windows update was like...way back on 7, for some reason updating to SP1 would BSOD and freeze unless I unplugged my optical drive 
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:20 PM - kenenthk: I remember hearing issues like that I just did get a USB optical drive so if win 11 bsod I'll let you know lol
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It only ever happened with Windows 7, 8 and up were fine so presumably they fixed it
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Bad thing about these micro ATX cases alot of them don't have optical bays anymore lol
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For my system anyways, back when it had my baby Liteon ihas124 for burning 360 games ;O;
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:21 PM - kenenthk: But USB drives are dirt cheap now so meh
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:22 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure I have a liteon in my old case for the same reason lol but I have xkeys now if I really cared to ever boot it up again
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think mine is still in my i5 7600k PC 
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't think I bothered plugging it in when I built the PC though 
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:24 PM - kenenthk: I had a slim 0225 iirc one of the harder ones to find for 360 hacking days
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mhytF4Q.png
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:27 PM - kenenthk: I think it use to be like open it up and see if you get lucky having a compatible drive that works
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:31 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0dYMRj9whp4
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Bad thing about these micro ATX cases alot of them don't have optical bays anymore lol <- nevermind microatx, even regular atx cases often lack them
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but USB drives work fine and can be found for like $15 now
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: same price as gamerzmum
Jul 1, 2021 at 5:54 PM - kenenthk: I just did order this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DLRG9VH/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_8QK3F989Y137X3W23CKT?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:37 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Why doesn't Alan John love me?
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: because you're an annoying cunt
Jul 1, 2021 at 6:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no one loves you, hell no one even likes you
Jul 1, 2021 at 7:00 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I know
Jul 1, 2021 at 7:07 PM - kenenthk: I like him
Jul 1, 2021 at 7:12 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: He used to like me 
Jul 1, 2021 at 7:13 PM - kenenthk: I'd like him to not say anything else that is
Jul 1, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao
Jul 1, 2021 at 8:56 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: scott pilgrim used to be a decent user to me
Jul 1, 2021 at 8:57 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: now since he can't like posts
Jul 1, 2021 at 8:57 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: he dislikes me
Jul 1, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Xzi: lol
Jul 1, 2021 at 9:59 PM - AlanJohn: I dislike all of you
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:06 PM - DinohScene: Don't worry Alan, I still like you <З
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:09 PM - mthrnite: i like turtles
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:09 PM - kenenthk: I like skittles
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:09 PM - DinohScene: turtles like me
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:10 PM - mthrnite: i like traffic lights altho my name's not Bamba
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:10 PM - mthrnite: i like traffic lights
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: She said stop he said go
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:11 PM - mthrnite: red light green light don't say nooo whooo!
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:11 PM - mthrnite: alright kiss, monty python, weird internet kids
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:11 PM - kenenthk: Left foot right foot left foot right foot
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:11 PM - mthrnite: what else can i reference
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: protip shoot the cyberdemon till it dies
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:12 PM - mthrnite: also Dora and the Lost City of Gold is 2019's best film
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:12 PM - kenenthk: Save the sex robots
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:52 PM - AlanJohn: Holy shit mthrnite is alive
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:57 PM - Veho: Anything not saved will be lost.
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:57 PM - Veho: Like tears in the rain.
Jul 1, 2021 at 10:59 PM - kenenthk: I only cry in the rain
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:16 PM - kenenthk: https://www.petsmart.com/reptile/live-reptiles/pacman-frog-15183.html?cgid=500205 pacman frog
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: we doing refrences?
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: uhhhh spice is valuable
Jul 1, 2021 at 11:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: one ring to rule them all
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Usually I cry after sex.... Who know having a pencil sharpener fetish would be so painful, but you know what they... Love hurts.
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:04 AM - kenenthk: Women like it when you cry a man might laugh at you
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:08 AM - kenenthk: Bubba might bruise you up for it
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:09 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/ezAJeaCySV4
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:11 AM - aadz93: turtle turtle
Jul 2, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like turtles
Jul 2, 2021 at 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm confused, where does the pencil sharpener go?
Jul 2, 2021 at 1:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: is your penis pencil sized?
Jul 2, 2021 at 1:34 AM - kenenthk: Yeah and it's always sharp so bend over for a good scratching
Jul 2, 2021 at 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Theirs an earser at the end of it also to erase all my mistakes
Jul 2, 2021 at 1:36 AM - kenenthk: Hell who am I kidding I can't erase the mistakes where my wieners been
Jul 2, 2021 at 2:19 AM - Maq47: I just got rick rolled by the Pokemon Company, of all things...
Jul 2, 2021 at 2:24 AM - Maq47: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiGEo1vpvpM
Jul 2, 2021 at 2:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: wth is bidoof day
Jul 2, 2021 at 2:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: ok that was pretty good
Jul 2, 2021 at 3:32 AM - Scott_pilgrim: its so fucking stupid but i have a giantic smile on my face because of it
Jul 2, 2021 at 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/NOipDgfQUSo


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 3, 2021)

Jul 2, 2021 7:48 AM - Skelletonike: Hm, just found out from an FB post that Waifu Uncovered has a physical edition in europe that is fully uncensored and has hentai postcards in the physical edition
Jul 2, 2021 7:48 AM - Skelletonike: So I ordered it
Jul 2, 2021 7:51 AM - Skelletonike: https://i.imgur.com/KcPmqtg.png
Jul 2, 2021 8:57 AM - banjo2: Rick roll
Jul 2, 2021 8:58 AM - Skelletonike: huh?
Jul 2, 2021 10:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2021/06/30/wild-boar-pig-hybrid-emerges-nuclear-wasteland-fukushima/amp/
Jul 2, 2021 11:26 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJFFls6mBb8
Jul 2, 2021 12:23 PM - Veho: Moarboar.
Jul 2, 2021 12:31 PM - kenenthk: About to go into vadars magnetic butthole today wish me luck
Jul 2, 2021 12:32 PM - Veho: They gonna magnetize you?
Jul 2, 2021 12:32 PM - Veho: Don't shove a coin up your nose.
Jul 2, 2021 12:33 PM - kenenthk: Mri day hopefully they'll tell me something is killing me or what not
Jul 2, 2021 12:34 PM - kenenthk: I couldn't get that lucky
Jul 2, 2021 1:15 PM - AkiraKurusu: Random thought: The Meme Box is only sometimes funny. Right now, none of the images are entertaining.
Jul 2, 2021 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Maybe you just have a hard time being entertained
Jul 2, 2021 1:19 PM - Veho: As the late, great Theodore Sturgeon once said, 90% of everything is garbage.
Jul 2, 2021 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Sounds of an MRI room are annoying af
Jul 2, 2021 3:31 PM - Veho: Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...
Jul 2, 2021 3:38 PM - aadz93: need to get an MRI on my back and neck
Jul 2, 2021 3:43 PM - Veho: Why?
Jul 2, 2021 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Just finished the drugs they gave made it go smoother but not horrible either
Jul 2, 2021 4:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: I hate MRIs
Jul 2, 2021 4:17 PM - GamerzHell9137: My cleithrophobia kicking in the second i get inside of one
Jul 2, 2021 4:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: its more the head thing that's scary
Jul 2, 2021 4:18 PM - GamerzHell9137: the way they needed to drug me to get inside and even then my body was like NOPE lol
Jul 2, 2021 4:20 PM - kenenthk: They put a washcloth over my face also that helped out of sight out of mind
Jul 2, 2021 4:21 PM - GamerzHell9137: My therapist taught me how to deal with fear and how to minimize it which is way better than anything
Jul 2, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: It just convinced me I won't be a good Gundam pilot when Japan and china take over the world
Jul 2, 2021 4:29 PM - Veho: We need a new "deconstruction of the mecha genre" anime, where giant mecha are piloted exclusively by geriatrics, because the population of Japan is dropping and there are no more children to pilot them.
Jul 2, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: Every japanese baby is given a Gundam at birth
Jul 2, 2021 4:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/63MFcVG.jpg
Jul 2, 2021 5:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ice.gov/news/releases/hsi-operation-nets-82-arrests-and-31-rescued-human-trafficking-operation
Jul 2, 2021 5:41 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/grocery/ip/HP-Pavilion-Gaming-R5-1650-Super-8GB-256GB-Gaming-Desktop-Tower/943933730?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=1599&adid=22222222421449682721&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=522118929335&wl4=aud-1269146480377la-293946777986&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=943933730&wl13=1599&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=Cj0KCQjw8vqGBhC_ARIsAD
Jul 2, 2021 8:09 PM - splapoon102: hi
Jul 2, 2021 10:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from GPD Win 3 land 
Jul 2, 2021 10:17 PM - kenenthk: We deserve a drop test
Jul 2, 2021 10:19 PM - Veho: Drop test! Drop ship it to me, let's see how it goes  
Jul 2, 2021 10:19 PM - Veho: Nah, I don't like the form factor.
Jul 2, 2021 10:20 PM - kenenthk: Nah record a YouTube video slinging it off a 10story high building and make back half of what it's worth in views
Jul 2, 2021 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But Veho it's a slide up keeeeyboard!
Jul 2, 2021 10:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The keyboard is fucking terrible, but the screen slides up!!
Jul 2, 2021 10:27 PM - Veho: I slide up uremum, that's nothing to write home about  ;o;
Jul 2, 2021 10:27 PM - Veho: Clamshell or bust.
Jul 2, 2021 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Lol getwrkt
Jul 2, 2021 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bust all over ur mums clamshell ;O;
Jul 2, 2021 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 2, 2021 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's nice so far though, just finishing up a fresh install of Windows lol
Jul 2, 2021 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Keyboard is shite, but otherwise quite nice
Jul 2, 2021 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Win11 right? 
Jul 2, 2021 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah I didn't bother lol
Jul 2, 2021 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe when it comes out officially
Jul 2, 2021 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Turn it into an Android tablet
Jul 2, 2021 10:32 PM - Veho: Can it run Crysis?  
Jul 2, 2021 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Must test temple runner on it
Jul 2, 2021 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It can probably run the OG Crysis ;O;
Jul 2, 2021 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 2, 2021 10:34 PM - kenenthk: But can it run doom
Jul 2, 2021 10:35 PM - Veho: OG Doom, no mods.
Jul 2, 2021 10:35 PM - Veho: Full review when?
Jul 2, 2021 10:35 PM - kenenthk: Test itunes also
Jul 2, 2021 10:35 PM - Veho: I know you bought it yourself and it's not a review sample,, but still.
Jul 2, 2021 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm not doing the review, Scarlet is
Jul 2, 2021 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He got one months ago
Jul 2, 2021 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea when it's supposed to go up though
Jul 2, 2021 10:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Get to work Scarlet 
Jul 2, 2021 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Is it really worth the price tag tho
Jul 2, 2021 10:37 PM - Veho: Two reviews are better than one  
Jul 2, 2021 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's about as expensive as an ultrabook with the same specs really
Jul 2, 2021 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So minus the cost of miniaturizing the thing, it's fairly ok
Jul 2, 2021 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You could obviously just buy a nice gaming laptop instead
Jul 2, 2021 10:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a Switch and PS5 or whatever
Jul 2, 2021 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Still trying to get my hands on a v1 switch tablet at a decent price
Jul 2, 2021 10:42 PM - kenenthk: Saw a couple on offerup but that apps scamzilla
Jul 2, 2021 11:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have V2 Switch is better will sell you for tree fitty lol
Jul 2, 2021 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Sure psi just hack it first ;O
Jul 2, 2021 11:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2021 11:12 PM - kenenthk: And I don't mean take a brick to it 
Jul 2, 2021 11:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Axe?
Jul 2, 2021 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Switch it up
Jul 2, 2021 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Was reading a review where I got my MRI done and this woman was complaining a male technician kept saying this cream would make her cooch burn and kept asking how it felt lol
Jul 2, 2021 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2021 11:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This is gonna hurt but at least I get to know your insides real good.....
Jul 2, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: So become a male technician
Jul 2, 2021 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 2, 2021 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Miss.Stone wonderful to see you again how's the cooch doing?
Jul 3, 2021 12:09 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: She a brick..... HOUSE! 
Jul 3, 2021 1:12 AM - Maciel: hi
Jul 3, 2021 2:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Miss Stone.... I realize many people know your insides I just wanted you to know those sores are perfectly normal....
Jul 3, 2021 2:22 AM - SG854: I have a confession
Jul 3, 2021 2:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/hAyA0dvOUzU
Jul 3, 2021 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/0sumXuPcwag?feature=share


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 4, 2021)

Jul 3, 2021 at 6:01 AM - kenenthk: I did uremum
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:34 AM - kenenthk: Toms next review unit https://www.walmart.com/ip/Carmen-Sandiego-Handheld-Computer-Game/422814543
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:48 AM - Veho: Those are fun. There's also one that plays Oregon Trail.
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:52 AM - Veho: They really bring back memories, of being a kid, only having one game and replaying it a thousand times because there was nothing else to do...
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:52 AM - Veho: Good times.
Jul 3, 2021 at 7:03 AM - kenenthk: When you're so old you didn't even have the luxury of blockbuster yet
Jul 3, 2021 at 8:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Block Buster was good but the real fun was the mom and pop shops
Jul 3, 2021 at 9:03 AM - kenenthk: That's GameStop now
Jul 3, 2021 at 9:21 AM - Xzi: yeah had a little rental place just around the corner from the house I grew up in
Jul 3, 2021 at 9:21 AM - Xzi: way before blockbuster came along
Jul 3, 2021 at 9:52 AM - banjo2: jason
Jul 3, 2021 at 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 3, 2021 at 4:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/cOiBB7e.mp4
Jul 3, 2021 at 4:56 PM - OldBoi: Such a hungry bastard, isn't he.
Jul 3, 2021 at 4:56 PM - kenenthk: You guys hear about the one where gamerzmum got stuck in a pool at tropical islands
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:00 PM - OldBoi: no
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:03 PM - kenenthk: She was pretty easy to spot from a distance
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:08 PM - OldBoi: oh, but spotting Girls isn't my thing. LoL
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:12 PM - OldBoi: 73 degrees, and it's only 9:11 am. Bad
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:19 PM - kenenthk: We've been unable to confirm the gender
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:22 PM - OldBoi: go down and check for me pls. if its a male.. call me
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:23 PM - kenenthk: Last time I checked ai wasn't sure if it was or wasn't
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:24 PM - OldBoi: damn. nvr mind then. n ty. [goes back to naughty thoughts]
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:46 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06ZZ6FGGL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_T355PHXT045HAJFG7CMQ lol
Jul 3, 2021 at 5:56 PM - OldBoi: thats an odd looking Female.
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Q7imQEp.jpg
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Matrix 4 spoilers
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Veho: Neo wakes up, it was all a dream.
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:21 PM - kenenthk: Trinity feels slightly sticky
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:23 PM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/hYnkm78uxYE
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Neo wakes up, it was all a dream." although his bidy aches for some reason"
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:35 PM - SG854: @Tom Bombadildo what connections does your little 14 inch have?
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:50 PM - OldBoi: well my 14" is connected to my bod... wait.. let me remeasure it.
Jul 3, 2021 at 6:53 PM - kenenthk: Plastic doesn't count
Jul 3, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ICxIQfc.jpg
Jul 3, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: The fact that's 18+
Jul 3, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1:35 PM - SG854: @Tom Bombadildo what connections does your little 14 inch have? < No idea, haven't picked it up yet lol
Jul 3, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it's a super cheapo thing, so if I had to guess it's probably just composite
Jul 3, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea what the model number is, but just some Toshiba
Jul 3, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I didn't get it for like high end CRT, just something to use that I don't need to go downstairs for while I'm with my daughter. My big LG downstairs is my good one, has component, composite, and S-Video
Jul 3, 2021 at 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.cnet.com/products/lg-du-27fb34c-27-crt-tv/ < This is the LG
Jul 3, 2021 at 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Get a nice spare crt https://www.ebay.com/itm/124261583260?_trkparms=ispr%3D1&amdata=enc%3AAQAGAAAAoMsHL6KasToOmE63VA%2BNLzd8TBXmInF76782K3eBgPUW1A3LWVuvt7xs5yaf5eI5wGrbo1XW43fqxVd0eOFY9%2FY6MSu3ol5ekzfCB0cuR%2F97mC6FypUXCGxqwkBReqkRmdewVvHXbdRfWK%2BJjfgPL1EQ1glk4pPqLWRCW%2BBvlzD3SnN0L3kng8RdQiQWOKJpaq%2BSrZtHWFsE2cWvHBUw0Qg%3D&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=12426
Jul 3, 2021 at 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Milky way just caramel is a thing now
Jul 3, 2021 at 10:48 PM - Veho: Mmmm.
Jul 3, 2021 at 10:54 PM - kenenthk: Yay more dentist trips
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:06 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/5ZLAtksing4?feature=share
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:32 PM - SG854: @Tom Bombadildo so it's advertised as a commercial grade a step above consumer, noice.
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:33 PM - SG854: https://manualzz.com/doc/3291195/lg-du-27fb34c-user-s-manual
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:33 PM - SG854: 550 lines of resolution. It's just as sharp as a good quality Sony PVM which vast majority of good ones are 600 lines, you got yourself a nice crt.
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:36 PM - SG854: The 50 line difference you probably won't notice. Unless your dealing with different tech like aperture grill vs shadow mask
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:52 PM - SG854: I might pick up a 14 inch shadow mask tube for cheap. The cylinder look of aperture grill looks weird for vertical games. Shadow mask curving on both axis looks more like the arcades.
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:54 PM - kenenthk: I still recommend the hello kitty one
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:57 PM - the_randomizer: Stupid question, but is Windows 10 safe to finally update now? I've seen most of the issue being resolved, but my setup is a bit outdated. Don't want to screw myself over you know?
Jul 3, 2021 at 11:57 PM - the_randomizer: Really not 100% comfortable to leave my PC vulnerable
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:01 AM - SG854: @kenenthk I seriously was about to pick up a Hello Kitty LCD the other day lol. One popped up near me
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:01 AM - kenenthk: Should have if people are dumb enough to spend 2k on it
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:02 AM - SG854: https://d3gqasl9vmjfd8.cloudfront.net/a87f9a95-1955-4cfc-b79f-8aa8d1bf5c86.jpg
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:02 AM - kenenthk: Yeah if you don't update windows Tim cook will pop out your dell display and molest you into buying the next iphone
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Veho: Don't threaten me with a good time.
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:04 AM - SG854: I've always updated windows. Things run fine for me now. Things got broken in older updates but for stuff I use they are fine now.
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:06 AM - kenenthk: If shit goes bad you should always have restore points created if you're honestly that worried about it
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:06 AM - kenenthk: I could care less about 80% on my PC so I just white everything clean if something goes wrong
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:06 AM - kenenthk: Whipe*
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:06 AM - SG854: Exactly no reason to not update.
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:07 AM - SG854: Just restore if things get broken
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Only android updates will make hardware explode
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:09 AM - SG854: Surprised WiiMiiSwitch hasn't exploded yet
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:10 AM - SG854: But then again his software hasn't been updated in years
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:10 AM - SG854: He's still in the beta version
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:11 AM - kenenthk: His hardware is still in kbs so it's not really something to worry about
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:13 AM - kenenthk: One day I'll own a threadripper just to own it
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:14 AM - SG854: He can calculate 12 shit posts per minute
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:15 AM - kenenthk: I need 24 cores to run crysis
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:16 AM - SG854: One day when it's on clearance
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:16 AM - SG854: 10 years from now
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/intel-xeon-platinum-8280-27ghz-28c-56t-104gt-s-385mb-cache-turbo-ht-205w-ddr4-2933-ck/apd/338-brvi/parts-upgrades?gacd=9646510-1024-5761040-266380031-0&dgc=st&ds_rl=1282786&gclid=CjwKCAjwlYCHBhAQEiwA4K21m9NL86zyV3F_WbQzG__hGSv6fBGh-sJZzcvtfpJiLdCfC_S_YecLRRoCGjYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&nclid=RbwItoFKlLnSJf39iNyxfl7FT9RIzvMlwHHAcijnpK7OzoUHQVJs8E0-_YAeQvnI
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:17 AM - kenenthk: In 10 years pentium processors will surgically be implanted into our brains
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:18 AM - SG854: With Windows as our default OS
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:19 AM - SG854: Tracking and Cortana in our brains
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Cortona is master chief's whore we'd have google or alexa
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:20 AM - SG854: Alexa better be hot
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:20 AM - kenenthk: It will be a female version of Jeff bezos
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:21 AM - SG854: Alexa Bezos
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:22 AM - kenenthk: The first man to replace his wife with a Amazon certified sexbot
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:22 AM - SG854: Amazon essentials Sexbot
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Refurbished by Amazon warehouse
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:26 AM - SG854: Das nasty. I would not want a refurbished sexbot
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:26 AM - kenenthk: It's been updated for viruses
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:27 AM - the_randomizer: wat
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:32 AM - kenenthk: wat
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:39 AM - SG854: wat (in british accent)
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: In the butt
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Yay someone finished it
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:07 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XR7SX48/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_519HAWQAFTTHKBW8CDNP Just ordered these now I just need a fog smoker and hookers
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:36 AM - kenenthk: Lol Snoop Dogg did a commercial on a security system


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 5, 2021)

Jul 4, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9p4JqN6.jpg
Jul 4, 2021 at 12:47 PM - Veho: https://www.notebookcheck.net/Gaming-handhelds-like-the-AYA-NEO-GPD-Win-2-and-GPD-Win-3-already-benefit-from-Windows-11-improvements.548696.0.html
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:05 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrH4zEBmztc
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:23 PM - mthrnite: I only buy refurb corporate HP trash, win 10 is fine
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:43 PM - SG854: So this move is to force people to buy their upcoming surface tablets?
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Veho: Microsoft got the bright idea of having the same system across platforms, and they keep making Windows worse so they could compete with Android which is fucking insane.
Jul 4, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At least have separate launchers
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Veho: At least don't nerf the desktop version.
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/B5CyXjK.mp4
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:51 PM - banjo2: 11 sounds pretty alright but I don't feel like testing it with all the old software I use, I probably wouldn't be able to use it anyways because I probably don't have tpm 2 or whatever
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:55 PM - SG854: African kid sees white guy gets scared and think he's going to eat her lol
Jul 4, 2021 at 2:55 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/A7kJg2_7A0Y
Jul 4, 2021 at 5:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: there is a patch to remove TPM 2.0
Jul 4, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but nobody knows if it'll work with the official release, which is all that matters. The leak is just Windows 10, and the insider builds don't have restrictions
Jul 4, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I think is funny, since they're being so adamant about TPM 2.0 being a "requirement" lol
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:17 PM - SapphireExile: I'm sitting on Win11 with my TPM devices disabled for testing, no issue.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:17 PM - SapphireExile: https://gyazo.com/7f649e4d6fcf12b364deacb8bca13fbe
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes, cuz insider builds don't have restrictions 
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: MS won't add in the TPM restrictions and whatever else they want to arbitrarily restrict for insider builds until much closer to release
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be an option at install
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just shouldn't be a requirement lol
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - SapphireExile: It's not like it's an actual issue. Every device shipped in the past ~6 years should have a TPM device, and the reporters claiming TR4 and Zen 1 don't have it don't know what they're talking about.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like UAC that can be turned off
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're not saying it doesn't have it though
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - SapphireExile: TPM is used for more than just pure security. I use it daily for entropy generation as well.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're saying it's not listed on MS's "official CPU support" list
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because they're not for some reason
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:25 PM - SapphireExile: Neither is 99% of hardware. This is no different.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/design/minimum/supported/windows-11-supported-amd-processors
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/design/minimum/supported/windows-11-supported-intel-processors
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but MS claims that if you're not on that list, you can't install Windows 11
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:27 PM - SapphireExile: You got a source on that? I never heard that from MS.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://blogs.windows.com/windows-insider/2021/06/28/update-on-windows-11-minimum-system-requirements/ <
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:27 PM - SapphireExile: Also, it's strange they said dual core or greater required, when a few of my testing VMs only have 1 core allocated, no HT passthrough, and it runs fine.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Beforehand, you're absolutely right, requirements were super basic and if you met those, or even if you were below, it'd still work
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This time, MS seems to be limiting it to certain hardware only
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:28 PM - SapphireExile: I might be blind, but I can't find where they said it straight up won't run.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-11-specifications <
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "These are the basic requirements for installing Windows 11 on a PC. If your device does not meet these requirements, you may not be able to install Windows 11 on your device and might want to consider purchasing a new PC."
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:30 PM - SapphireExile: " As we release to Windows Insiders and partner with our OEMs, we will test to identify devices running on Intel 7th generation and AMD Zen 1 that may meet our principles."
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Processor:  1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with 2 or more cores on a compatible 64-bit processor or System on a Chip (SoC)"
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: *"Processor:  1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster with 2 or more cores on a compatible 64-bit processor or System on a Chip (SoC)"* being the key phrase
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:30 PM - SapphireExile: "May not" and "Can't" are two entirely different things is the point I was reaching.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:31 PM - SapphireExile: I have seen people reach the TPM denial screen though. My own wife had it before she disabled the chip.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:31 PM - SapphireExile: Which is weird. Disabled. Not enabled.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone will just make a tpm usb key?
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:32 PM - SapphireExile: AFAIK it needs to be on board, either socketed or in the CPU itself.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:32 PM - SapphireExile: My personal board has 2 sockets for a chip, as well as the CPU itself supporting it.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:33 PM - SapphireExile: What it seems like is happening, is that M$ wants a discrete TPM device to support the Windows Hypervisor system for *something*, but I have nothing to back that up.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well for advertising and consumer profiling also to nail down piracy?
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uncrackable games and stuff
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They want virtualization features for the various VBS things that are going to be mandatory
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They're also using Hyper-V for the "native" Android support
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need TPM to use Hyper-V though
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:42 PM - SapphireExile: "Uncrackable games and stuff": That's an oxymoron bud. Nothing is ever uncrackable, especially with physical access.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:42 PM - SapphireExile: So I doubt they would even try that.
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:43 PM - SG854: Oxymoron sounds like a moron that breaths oxygen
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fXaf6At.mp4
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:45 PM - SG854: Kamehamehuh?
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: you don't need TPM to use Hyper-V though < It's not about just "using" Hyper-V, it's using Hyper-V for security, where having TPM is beneficial to security
Jul 4, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-hardware/design/device-experiences/oem-vbs < VBS features are becoming mandatory in Windows 11, which is why TPM is a requirement
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: ehh this sounds like it is gonna get in the way of me being able to do things that require a certain level of access
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: and rootkits are gonna find a way to abuse this for sure
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:06 PM - SapphireExile: Not in the slightest. If you don't know what a TPM does at the core of the device, you aren't the target audience to be worried about this.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: not TPM
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: not TPM itself, this VBS thing
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:07 PM - SapphireExile: The VBS thing doesn't seem important honestly. For enterprise customers, sure, but everyone else is basically not going to notice.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: when this gets hacked rootkits can now use this secure region to work even more effectively
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:08 PM - SapphireExile: But M$ has such a *great* track record with programming, it'll probably allow more exploits.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: anti-cheat software are basically rootkits anyways so they will be trying to find a way to utilize it
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:09 PM - SapphireExile: That's not how this kind of thing works. The old method of exploitation was simple things like taking over the bootloader or interrupting the chain of trust
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:09 PM - SapphireExile: SecureBoot alone took care of that, with forced enrollment of hash keys
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: which will make it harder to cheat or even use things like reshade
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:09 PM - SapphireExile: Not at all.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:10 PM - SapphireExile: Two entirely different levels there. If I wanted to intercept a graphics pipeline, I hook into a driver. If I wanted to mess with windows directly, I'd need full kernel access
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: i know how it works
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: essentially they are adding a ring -1 that in theory nothing inside the OS can access
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: but that's in theory
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: it is probably going to break a lot of things that need ring0 access (some of them legitimate, some of them less legitimate) that can no longer access what they need to from ring0
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:11 PM - SapphireExile: That's still not it. What the skids are referencing is Ps4/Ps5 hypervisor tech essentially where the OS runs in a sandbox, and not just parts of it.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:12 PM - SapphireExile: What this system is more towards is a hypervisor that controls everything, but can't be broken out of, essentially a VM guest, but a little different
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't like it
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:12 PM - SapphireExile: Even then, asking the kernel what you want to do vs telling it what to do is the part everyone is getting confused.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's great for the average joe but i'm a power user
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want full access
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:13 PM - SapphireExile: You won't ever have that. Even with a full kernel debugger, you can still only ask it to do things.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: DBVM already does this same thing though
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if that will still work
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:14 PM - SapphireExile: Yet it still only lets Windows run.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:14 PM - SapphireExile: At no point does it modify the kernel
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:14 PM - SapphireExile: CheatEngine is skid stuff honestly. You're just hooking the process and poking. At no point are you actually modifying anything, besides when patching the assembly manually.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: as long as it still works it runs outside of the VBS hypervisor meaning i can still get access to stuff M$ don't want me to
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: no shit
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:15 PM - SapphireExile: Like what?
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:15 PM - SapphireExile: If you can answer that explicitly, then fine.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's kind of the point
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't know yet, we'll see when win11 comes out
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:15 PM - SapphireExile: There's nothing in there a normal user needs to access at any point
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:16 PM - SapphireExile: Having UID 0 on *nix doesn't suddenly give you access to do 100% of everything. The new security impl from Windows is no different.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: for the record i am the kind of person that needs to run windows permanently in test mode so i can install drivers not signed by MS
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:17 PM - SapphireExile: Or just disable driving signing in gpedit or the registry.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:18 PM - SapphireExile: I'm the kind of person writing kernels.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:19 PM - SapphireExile: That's why it's weird watching people freak out about this. They don't even know what this means, and they're scared of it. It changes literally nothing for 99% of non-enterprise customers.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:23 PM - SapphireExile: I do kinda want a microscope actually.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:23 PM - SG854: I got one for sale for 30 billion yen
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:25 PM - SapphireExile: Best I can do is tree fiddy
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:35 PM - SG854: Tree fiddy billion pesos
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: SapphireExile: Or just disable driving signing in gpedit or the registry. <- couldn't find a way to di sable it permanently
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: SapphireExile: That's why it's weird watching people freak out about this. They don't even know what this means, and they're scared of it. It changes literally nothing for 99% of non-enterprise customers.
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's because back when 64-bit became the norm a bunch of stuff broke because of the new security features on 64-bit windows
Jul 4, 2021 at 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i don't want a repeat of that
Jul 4, 2021 at 10:19 PM - OldBoi: how about 98-bit windows?
Jul 4, 2021 at 11:07 PM - kenenthk: Damn sleeping pill knocked me out all day
Jul 4, 2021 at 11:28 PM - Veho: Nice sleeping pill.
Jul 4, 2021 at 11:38 PM - kenenthk: I should try two
Jul 4, 2021 at 11:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and wash it down with red bull
Jul 5, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: The sleepy Jdbye 
Jul 5, 2021 at 3:20 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/GelIjCSh2oY


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 6, 2021)

Jul 5, 2021 4:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: no u SAK
Jul 5, 2021 6:06 AM - aadz93: bump
Jul 5, 2021 6:33 AM - kenenthk: Pmub
Jul 5, 2021 9:16 AM - Clayton44333: hey can 1 plz tell me best exploit host for 7.02 firmware
Jul 5, 2021 9:17 AM - Clayton44333: having issues with several differnet ones
Jul 5, 2021 9:18 AM - DinohScene: best to open up a thread in the PS4 section
Jul 5, 2021 9:23 AM - kenenthk: night king host github
Jul 5, 2021 9:25 AM - kenenthk: All the exploit links work random just need to keep trying
Jul 5, 2021 12:40 PM - kenenthk: https://www.sammobile.com/news/google-removes-apps-stealing-facebook-passwords-galaxy-phones/amp/ lol gg google
Jul 5, 2021 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If I had a nickel for every malware app on the play store I'd be Jeff Bezos
Jul 5, 2021 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Kek
Jul 5, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Well got MRI results back guess I have a nasal disease never would've known
Jul 5, 2021 2:21 PM - OldBoi: I'm glad it wasn't that serious. tc dude.
Jul 5, 2021 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Something about grey matter and nodules also
Jul 5, 2021 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: Xiaomi raped my phone z.z
Jul 5, 2021 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: Update to android 11 (miui 12.5), completely removed the possibility of google services from the phone
Jul 5, 2021 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: bastards
Jul 5, 2021 3:47 PM - kenenthk: Oh I thought you were about to pull a psi
Jul 5, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: Whaaaat?
Jul 5, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: There goes another company.
Jul 5, 2021 3:50 PM - Veho: As much as I hate Android I still want Google services on the phone.
Jul 5, 2021 3:50 PM - Skelletonike: I mean, granted, this was a chinese rom
Jul 5, 2021 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: but wtf... did the update, I try to login to a game and it gives me an error
Jul 5, 2021 3:51 PM - Veho: https://adimorahblog.com/google-play-services-framework-support/
Jul 5, 2021 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: assumed it was the game
Jul 5, 2021 3:51 PM - Veho: Don't use Chinese ROMs, Google is banned in China so Chinese ROMs disable it by default.
Jul 5, 2021 3:52 PM - Skelletonike: it's a chinese phone
Jul 5, 2021 3:52 PM - kenenthk: I think redmi just got unbanned or some company
Jul 5, 2021 3:53 PM - Skelletonike: my phone is a black shark, a company belonging to xiaomi
Jul 5, 2021 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: it uses it's own variant of the miui, joyui, which is more game centric (same shit though)
Jul 5, 2021 3:54 PM - Skelletonike: and while I do have an 865 snapdragon, this method doesn't work
Jul 5, 2021 3:55 PM - Skelletonike: https://adimorahblog.com/install-google-play-store-on-xiaomi-phones-running-miui-12-5/
Jul 5, 2021 3:55 PM - Flame: sorry to hear that Skelletonike
Jul 5, 2021 3:56 PM - Flame: Android without Google services is just shit
Jul 5, 2021 3:56 PM - Skelletonike: had just bought a monthly pass for the game too .-.
Jul 5, 2021 3:56 PM - Flame: Ooof
Jul 5, 2021 3:57 PM - Skelletonike: tbh, doesn't make much diff for most of what I use... But I always use login with google cuz... convinence and it's my "junk stuff email"
Jul 5, 2021 4:03 PM - Skelletonike: also funny how I can't use the youtube app anymore, even though I am clearly logged in
Jul 5, 2021 4:03 PM - Skelletonike: so I've just been using the browser version... which blocks adds <3
Jul 5, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: Flame, Android is shit even with Google services  
Jul 5, 2021 4:12 PM - Skelletonike: still better than ios, can't have hentai on ios z.z
Jul 5, 2021 4:13 PM - Skelletonike: and damn, just noticed that a ton of peope on the temp prefer not getting the covid vaccines, that's depressing
Jul 5, 2021 4:17 PM - Veho: You went to the politics section? Yeah it's a cesspool, don't go there.
Jul 5, 2021 4:18 PM - Skelletonike: was it poltics?
Jul 5, 2021 4:18 PM - Skelletonike: just saw a post about the vaccine
Jul 5, 2021 4:19 PM - Skelletonike: ah, true, it was
Jul 5, 2021 4:19 PM - Skelletonike: I usually enjoy the left and right wing wars
Jul 5, 2021 4:19 PM - Skelletonike: flat earthers and anti-vaxxers though.. that's just depressing
Jul 5, 2021 4:20 PM - OldBoi: [starts a central war]
Jul 5, 2021 4:21 PM - Flame: veho go and use your windows phone ;O;
Jul 5, 2021 4:27 PM - Skelletonike: windows phone was actually pretty decent
Jul 5, 2021 4:29 PM - Flame: BOO! Skelletonike BOOOOO!
Jul 5, 2021 4:29 PM - Flame: get off the stage
Jul 5, 2021 4:29 PM - Skelletonike: while I was reading about the vaccine stuff
Jul 5, 2021 4:29 PM - Skelletonike: was able to sign up for my vaccine, now to wait for the call
Jul 5, 2021 4:29 PM - Flame: im getting my 2nd dose next week 
Jul 5, 2021 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: I'm 29
Jul 5, 2021 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: 30 in two weeks...
Jul 5, 2021 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: this past month ahs been for 30 and above only >.>
Jul 5, 2021 4:30 PM - Flame: happy early birthday bro
Jul 5, 2021 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: like 5mins ago they just opened it for those 27 and above, so could only sign up now
Jul 5, 2021 4:30 PM - Skelletonike: ....
Jul 5, 2021 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: want me to break my neck? tsk tsk
Jul 5, 2021 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: that's bad mojo
Jul 5, 2021 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: tsk tsk tsk
Jul 5, 2021 4:31 PM - Flame: ???
Jul 5, 2021 4:32 PM - Skelletonike: guess it's not a thing there?
Jul 5, 2021 4:32 PM - Skelletonike: it's one of those weird supersticions like breaking a mirror
Jul 5, 2021 4:32 PM - Skelletonike: if you wish someone an early birthday, you're giving them bad luck
Jul 5, 2021 4:33 PM - Veho: It's a thing here. Never wish someone a happy birthday before the very day.
Jul 5, 2021 4:34 PM - Veho: Or the will die or explode or something.
Jul 5, 2021 4:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well happy extra early birthday Veho ;O;
Jul 5, 2021 4:34 PM - Flame: maybe for your culture. but for smart normal human being wishing somebody happy birthday is being kind
Jul 5, 2021 4:35 PM - Flame: im kind
Jul 5, 2021 4:37 PM - Flame: i cant beleive in 2021 poeple still beleive in superstitions
Jul 5, 2021 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, GPD Win 3 quick review: it nice, performance is better than I expected, battery life is ok-ish depending on the game, build quality feels nice, keyboard is ass, speakers are ass, the wifi 6 module in this is really quite good, doesn't feel too hot while being held
Jul 5, 2021 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7.1/10
Jul 5, 2021 4:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was surprised it can run the Halo MCC no problem 
Jul 5, 2021 4:46 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Finally. I can have some peace and quiet. No more fire work explosions 
Jul 5, 2021 4:47 PM - Flame: OH MY GOD SAK HATES AMERICA!
Jul 5, 2021 4:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look at mr fancy pants over here, living in a neighborhood with no rednecks that blast fireworks every other 5 seconds
Jul 5, 2021 4:49 PM - kenenthk: I heard them going off tell like 4am
Jul 5, 2021 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Found some decent hdmi cables at Walmart that wasn't surprisingly over priced had a couple go bad that were probably like 10 years old
Jul 5, 2021 4:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Monster-High-Speed-4K-HDR-HDMI-Cable-with-Built-in-Green-LED-Light-6ft/990358069?wpa_bd=&wpa_pg_seller_id=F55CDC31AB754BB68FE0B39041159D63&wpa_ref_id=wpaqs:f7sDYNTW9VozxIOD43x3oofcgJeqsIQIw1nGR6WLzu5IYPgQAsp6jmUmkwzZFwGZ9YYJoTUwhNTE3zkULQJUA5KCq7wDgyDCpPKZpzDNARFOS0GYQ0ohjIRg1P2ayTDZHUlyfKJrGm7wNDLu62Vvdu-M9Y-Ar3XbvYQZfj_XH8hoGxZf1qZveBZVR7LoS1ErUxfPlSKTJOihXXkZgl2dQcYxx
Jul 5, 2021 4:52 PM - Veho: https://www.fivestartrading-holland.eu/images/product_images/original_images/Monster%20Mule%20Ginger%20Brew.jpeg
Jul 5, 2021 4:52 PM - Veho: I found a new Monster today.
Jul 5, 2021 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
Jul 5, 2021 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Lol
Jul 5, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: Not a bad aroma but it's zero sugar and the sweetener tastes like fresh ass.
Jul 5, 2021 4:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Speaking of Monster, my sister in law was giving her 1 year old sips of Monster yesterday ._.
Jul 5, 2021 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Poor baby
Jul 5, 2021 4:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The fuck is wrong with people
Jul 5, 2021 4:54 PM - Veho: Not much different than a normal soda if it's just a sip.
Jul 5, 2021 4:54 PM - Veho: It's not like she's bottle feeding the baby Monster.
Jul 5, 2021 4:55 PM - Veho: That said, babies shouldn't have normal soda either.
Jul 5, 2021 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What do you mean not much different? There's like 3x the caffeine amount in a Monster
Jul 5, 2021 4:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's fucking terrible to give your kid
Jul 5, 2021 4:56 PM - kenenthk: Won't be long before we see babies promoting Starbucks
Jul 5, 2021 4:56 PM - Veho: Yeah but one sip won't have that much caffeine in it.
Jul 5, 2021 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but it wasn't 1 sip, it was multiple
Jul 5, 2021 4:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But even 1 is fucking dumb
Jul 5, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: Like I said, babies shouldn't have soda either.
Jul 5, 2021 4:57 PM - kenenthk: Don't give the baby Hennessy to help with teething pour straight vodka down it's throat lol
Jul 5, 2021 5:09 PM - OldBoi: Waaaaaah Waaaaaaah Toda Waaaaaaah
Jul 5, 2021 5:16 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 5, 2021 5:17 PM - kenenthk: On
Jul 5, 2021 5:18 PM - SG854: Or your dogs. Don't give dogs beer
Jul 5, 2021 5:20 PM - kenenthk: https://electronics.woot.com/offers/amazonbasics-30w-65w-usb-c-3-0-wall-charger-1?utm_campaign=AmazonOffer+-+20210703+-+Electronics+-+3199300&utm_source=Amazon&utm_medium=email&ref_=pe_3199300_592768820 tempting probably trash
Jul 5, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: Dogs can't hold their liquor.
Jul 5, 2021 5:24 PM - OldBoi: woof What you mean? woof
Jul 5, 2021 5:24 PM - Veho: They don't have hands.
Jul 5, 2021 5:25 PM - OldBoi: hahaha good come back
Jul 5, 2021 5:26 PM - kenenthk: My ex had no hands that never stopped her well she had hands but they were mostly on my face
Jul 5, 2021 5:26 PM - OldBoi: omg hahaha
Jul 5, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: "Catch these hands."
Jul 5, 2021 5:27 PM - OldBoi: hey! get them off my butt!
Jul 5, 2021 5:28 PM - kenenthk: So yes female dogs can hold their alcohol
Jul 5, 2021 5:30 PM - OldBoi: I was having White Zinfidell in celebration for the 4th
Jul 5, 2021 5:32 PM - kenenthk: I had one beer and played call of duty with high school friends because that's all they want to play for some reason
Jul 5, 2021 5:32 PM - OldBoi: cool
Jul 5, 2021 5:33 PM - OldBoi: I have thaat on my PSP
Jul 5, 2021 5:33 PM - kenenthk: My life is impressive
Jul 5, 2021 5:33 PM - OldBoi: lol yup
Jul 5, 2021 5:33 PM - kenenthk: It's impressive that I made it to the age that I am
Jul 5, 2021 5:34 PM - kenenthk: Most teachers took bets I wouldn't make it past 15
Jul 5, 2021 5:34 PM - OldBoi: [checks age] oh, you're young
Jul 5, 2021 5:35 PM - kenenthk: Calm down bill cosby
Jul 5, 2021 5:35 PM - OldBoi: no
Jul 5, 2021 5:35 PM - kenenthk: I kid
Jul 5, 2021 5:36 PM - OldBoi: np. anyway, time to order lunch. toodles guys
Jul 5, 2021 6:47 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/ROCOArXk7Zc
Jul 5, 2021 6:51 PM - SG854: What's the criteria for winning lol. I thought the other girl would win.
Jul 5, 2021 6:53 PM - kenenthk: The two guys in the swat shirts win
Jul 5, 2021 7:05 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/m6utqr4Z6mM?feature=share
Jul 5, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xt3dKDL.mp4
Jul 5, 2021 9:09 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AY0YGU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_dl_RF0AEJFW4PNYJ1KMH9DK Almost 1k people bought this lol
Jul 5, 2021 9:16 PM - Veho: It's neat.
Jul 5, 2021 9:17 PM - Veho: Not really useful outside slushie making but neat.
Jul 5, 2021 9:58 PM - mthrnite: https://www.amazon.com/Cra-Z-Art-Snoopy-Snow-Cone-Maker/dp/B01L0FCTMA/
Jul 5, 2021 9:59 PM - mthrnite: get that and spent the 370 on drugs or a hooker or something
Jul 5, 2021 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: alcohol is a drug
Jul 5, 2021 10:31 PM - kenenthk: $370 would be like an entire year with gamerzmum ;O
Jul 5, 2021 10:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: It's also a cooking product
Jul 5, 2021 10:34 PM - kenenthk: No you don't eat her
Jul 6, 2021 1:18 AM - Scott_pilgrim: me: *breathes* the shoutbox: https://youtu.be/5t53TcKIlMc
Jul 6, 2021 2:17 AM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/MAwMn5DuiH0 send this to liberal "people" to troll them
Jul 6, 2021 3:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.indiatoday.in/amp/technology/news/story/vivo-reportedly-working-on-smartphone-with-integrated-flying-camera-1823464-2021-07-03
Jul 6, 2021 3:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: the idea of a drone integrated into my phone gives me a nerd boner but they are not gonna fit a drone into a compact enough form factor for this to have any appeal so it's never gonna hit market
Jul 6, 2021 3:20 AM - kenenthk: Yes and when you $5k drone phone gets smashed into pieces by a tree don't start getting buyers remorse
Jul 6, 2021 3:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: on the other hand a phone with a camera gimbal does sound pretty awesome
Jul 6, 2021 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Phone better be made out of modular blades sapphire and a rugged case lol
Jul 6, 2021 3:51 AM - aadz93: why just use an actual camera?
Jul 6, 2021 3:54 AM - kenenthk: Think outside the box
Jul 6, 2021 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: who carries an actual camera anymore?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 7, 2021)

Jul 6, 2021 4:35 AM - kenenthk: I dunno check your pocket ;O
Jul 6, 2021 4:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "who carries an actual camera anymore?" film makers
Jul 6, 2021 4:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: exactly
Jul 6, 2021 4:37 AM - kenenthk: No one tell JD people still buy thousand dollar lenses plus 40 thousand dollar camera
Jul 6, 2021 4:38 AM - kenenthk: Mkbhd films his videos with an iphone 4
Jul 6, 2021 4:38 AM - kenenthk: Avgn just grabs whatever vhs Panasonic camera near by
Jul 6, 2021 4:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: but mkbhd is an apple fanboy
Jul 6, 2021 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: No one tell JD people still buy thousand dollar lenses plus 40 thousand dollar camera <- other way around there
Jul 6, 2021 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: a few thousand for the camera and then tens of thousands for lenses
Jul 6, 2021 4:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: i said "carries" not "buys"
Jul 6, 2021 4:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: my dad spent a lot on fancy camera gear, but he barely ever uses it
Jul 6, 2021 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's certainly not a daily carry for anyone, you need to actually plan ahead what you are using it for so you can bring the right lenses, so it's only useful for special occasions
Jul 6, 2021 4:47 AM - Scott_pilgrim: fair but you said "anymore" no one ever carried a camera daily
Jul 6, 2021 5:00 AM - kenenthk: A lot of people actually do daily vlogs with dlsr cameras
Jul 6, 2021 5:02 AM - kenenthk: But tiny cameras give off just as good quality for YouTube standards so they just buy Sony flip type cameras anymore
Jul 6, 2021 5:04 AM - kenenthk: Besides the fact any moron that passes 100k subs tend to think they're some famous director and needs the best of the best camera set up
Jul 6, 2021 5:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i mean hey it's better to have wayy too good camera quality then to have wayyy too bad camera quality
Jul 6, 2021 5:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: Scott_pilgrim: fair but you said "anymore" no one ever carried a camera daily <- well i wasn't thinking of (d)SLR specifically, any camera
Jul 6, 2021 5:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: people did use to bring them everywhere until phone cameras got good enough
Jul 6, 2021 5:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: im just guessing, i wasn't alive then
Jul 6, 2021 5:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i was born around the time the first iphone came out
Jul 6, 2021 5:54 AM - kenenthk: I'm pooping
Jul 6, 2021 6:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: good to know
Jul 6, 2021 6:21 AM - banjo2: im poopin
Jul 6, 2021 6:46 AM - kenenthk: I was pooping
Jul 6, 2021 6:53 AM - SG854: There hasn't been an exciting thread in months
Jul 6, 2021 6:55 AM - SG854: The 3DS banning thread was lit. So many comments per day. Everyone was in that thread.
Jul 6, 2021 6:59 AM - SG854: I forgot how Nintendo pulled it off but a crap ton of people got scared
Jul 6, 2021 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Make an exciting thread then
Jul 6, 2021 7:16 AM - Localhorst86: Nintendo banned my PS4 from connecting to xbox live!
Jul 6, 2021 7:47 AM - Skelletonike: I love when people get banned. Especially when people use them online. :')
Jul 6, 2021 8:06 AM - Skelletonike: I don't get logistics. I often do DHL and TNT shipments for work. Yesterday I shipped some samples to Morocco.
Jul 6, 2021 8:07 AM - Skelletonike: Portugal is right above Morocco.
Jul 6, 2021 8:07 AM - Skelletonike: The package went from Portugal to Belgium, then to France, then to Morocco (all in the span of a few hours)
Jul 6, 2021 10:07 AM - Veho: Local flights? Or train shipping?
Jul 6, 2021 12:10 PM - Veho: https://www.sciencealert.com/ingeniously-simple-dental-treatment-could-heal-tooth-cavities-without-any-fillings
Jul 6, 2021 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: God Nintendo makes me so
Jul 6, 2021 1:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something lol
Jul 6, 2021 1:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Releasing a new Switch model with 0 performance upgrades 
Jul 6, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: But it's slightly prettier?
Jul 6, 2021 1:59 PM - Veho: AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS
Jul 6, 2021 2:04 PM - OldBoi: Did someone say I was pretty? woohoo
Jul 6, 2021 2:47 PM - Chary: No they said coffee is pretty
Jul 6, 2021 3:24 PM - SG854: LCD on my v1 unit for portable mode is perfectly fine
Jul 6, 2021 3:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/191oki3 < Damn I called that pretty good 
Jul 6, 2021 3:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nintendo, congrats you somehow disappointed me despite the fact i literally had 0 expectations
Jul 6, 2021 3:41 PM - Veho: I'm not up to speed with the prices, is this new model more expensive than the original, or will it replace the original?
Jul 6, 2021 3:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: more expensive
Jul 6, 2021 3:46 PM - Veho: LaaaaAAAAAaaaaame.
Jul 6, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's $50 more expensive
Jul 6, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of which the OG Switch never saw a price drop lol
Jul 6, 2021 3:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still $300 lol
Jul 6, 2021 3:51 PM - Veho: It's still selling well so there's no need I guess.
Jul 6, 2021 4:02 PM - Veho: Help I have fallen down a Nerf rabbit hole.
Jul 6, 2021 4:02 PM - Scott_pilgrim: hate when i fall down rabbit holes
Jul 6, 2021 4:03 PM - Scott_pilgrim: wanted to look up one little thing, now i know everything about the entire history of homestuck
Jul 6, 2021 4:05 PM - Veho: Oooh, that's a deep one to fall into.
Jul 6, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: I tried Homestuck, didn't grab me, gave up.
Jul 6, 2021 4:07 PM - Veho: People tell me I should have read the first 10000 pages to "get into" it but nah.
Jul 6, 2021 4:07 PM - Veho: "It gets much better after the first 7 seasons"
Jul 6, 2021 4:07 PM - Veho: Nah.
Jul 6, 2021 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2021 4:16 PM - Skelletonike: I might honestly get one of those oled switches
Jul 6, 2021 4:17 PM - Skelletonike: it looks sleek
Jul 6, 2021 4:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fun fact: homestuck's creator sued someone for making a video about the history of homestuck
Jul 6, 2021 4:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: he didnt watch the video and assumed it was making fun of homestuck
Jul 6, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: You'd think the lawyer at least would have watched the video in preparation for the lawsuit?
Jul 6, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: And at no point did he discuss the details of the case with the author?
Jul 6, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: "Like, dude, nothing of what you said is in the video, how about we don't push this?"
Jul 6, 2021 4:35 PM - Veho: Weird.
Jul 6, 2021 4:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's a whole mess, here's a video describing it from said person who got sued https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsM9bQvpt_c (warning long video)
Jul 6, 2021 5:02 PM - Veho: tl;dr: she cited false and defamatory sources in her video, the company asked her to take it down, fucking shitstorm ensued from rabid fanboys at both sides.
Jul 6, 2021 5:04 PM - Veho: Fucking fan wank. Fandoms are fucking toxic.
Jul 6, 2021 5:13 PM - Scott_pilgrim: man, don't you just love the internet
Jul 6, 2021 5:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's why you never participate in a fanbase for things you like 
Jul 6, 2021 5:22 PM - Veho: I am more of a stalker than a fan. I like things from a distance  
Jul 6, 2021 5:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2021 5:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They banned me from porn shoots.... Seems like audience participation is frowned on....
Jul 6, 2021 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The oozinator should have been allowed...
Jul 6, 2021 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pow right in the kisser!!!!
Jul 6, 2021 5:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "That's why you never participate in a fanbase for things you like " i mean the porn fandom's pretty chill
Jul 6, 2021 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2021 7:20 PM - kenenthk: Fucking doctors we got your results oh they're on vacation for a week
Jul 6, 2021 7:31 PM - Veho: "We've found something in your brain, TUNE IN NEXT WEEK TO FIND OUT WHAT."
Jul 6, 2021 7:31 PM - Veho: "We vacay now."
Jul 6, 2021 7:31 PM - kenenthk: Subscribe to fine out what happens next week
Jul 6, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: "Hit like and subscribe and the bell notification icon!"
Jul 6, 2021 7:33 PM - kenenthk: We'll just tell you in ancient Chinese scripture
Jul 6, 2021 7:36 PM - kenenthk: I go live and will only spill the beans for $95.99 donations
Jul 6, 2021 7:51 PM - Veho: (Unrelted) protip: use "cueue" instead of both "queue" and "cue", to confound absolutely everyone.
Jul 6, 2021 7:56 PM - aadz93: 你們他媽在看什麼？
Jul 6, 2021 7:58 PM - Veho: English plz.
Jul 6, 2021 7:59 PM - aadz93: what the fuck ya'll looking at?
Jul 6, 2021 8:02 PM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/P4wCoQgU1Jk
Jul 6, 2021 8:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 6, 2021 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/us/live-news/elsa-path-update-07-06-21/index.html
Jul 6, 2021 8:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Let it go!!! Lol
Jul 6, 2021 9:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pCNKeHY.mp4
Jul 6, 2021 9:07 PM - f3rr3t: i hate you homescapes man
Jul 6, 2021 9:09 PM - kenenthk: aadz93 was just admitting he has a small penis in Chinese my doctor translated it
Jul 6, 2021 9:11 PM - kenenthk: Fucking hate being all sweaty nearly 90 out
Jul 6, 2021 9:25 PM - Veho: Sweat run down my balls.
Jul 6, 2021 9:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: kinky
Jul 6, 2021 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Out for an hour felt like my ex tied two bricks to my legs and dumped me at the bottom of the sea
Jul 6, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2021/7/6/22565118/nintendo-oled-switch-cpu-ram-bluetooth-audio-headphones-dock-no-4k call cnn
Jul 6, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: THE PLASTIC IS STRONGER THO
Jul 6, 2021 9:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: and no one was shocked, just disappointed
Jul 6, 2021 9:33 PM - kenenthk: Their was no disappointment just prediction
Jul 6, 2021 9:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WNYrikbtcY&t=169s
Jul 6, 2021 9:45 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08PKCXTBJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_CQVBZTG8ED7XQN0RS3V7 lol RGB race lamp
Jul 6, 2021 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.news18.com/amp/news/buzz/florida-man-pretends-to-be-firework-screams-noises-in-middle-of-night-3927467.html
Jul 6, 2021 10:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your a firework
Jul 6, 2021 10:31 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't being flordiaman to events
Jul 6, 2021 10:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why not they seem fun
Jul 6, 2021 10:43 PM - Veho: Floridamon.
Jul 6, 2021 10:50 PM - kenenthk: Well Scott they can supply you with your daily meth intake
Jul 6, 2021 10:53 PM - kenenthk: What's the best ctype gamepad out there for under $60 gamesir or any others worth looking at
Jul 6, 2021 10:55 PM - kenenthk: See the razer thing is on sale for like $65
Jul 6, 2021 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GameSir had a sale on the X2 for Android was type C and 69.99
Jul 6, 2021 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did also buy this https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07BNR6HG9?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Jul 6, 2021 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Haven't tested it yet though
Jul 6, 2021 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08PS9Y3Z4?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Jul 6, 2021 11:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Good but annoying until your in a game then its great
Jul 7, 2021 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Think I'll opt for the razer thing I can get it used for like $25
Jul 7, 2021 12:09 AM - kenenthk: Think A1 sauce changed their recepie don't remember it being so sweet
Jul 7, 2021 12:13 AM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/T4XzYZg/IMG-20210706-183100.jpg came out steaktastick tho
Jul 7, 2021 12:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: you should not be putting A1 on steak
Jul 7, 2021 12:36 AM - kenenthk: Yeah don't put a steak sauce on steak
Jul 7, 2021 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Steak sauce is only acceptable at places that make shit steaks ;O;
Jul 7, 2021 12:45 AM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with a dab of sauce
Jul 7, 2021 12:47 AM - mthrnite: meat is murder mkay
Jul 7, 2021 12:47 AM - mthrnite: the blood is the sauce
Jul 7, 2021 12:47 AM - kenenthk: Rare steak ftw
Jul 7, 2021 12:47 AM - mthrnite: being king of the animal domain is the sauce
Jul 7, 2021 12:48 AM - kenenthk: Just eat a cow live
Jul 7, 2021 12:48 AM - mthrnite: yeah who's bossy now huh?
Jul 7, 2021 12:49 AM - kenenthk: The boss?
Jul 7, 2021 12:52 AM - mthrnite: bossy being a common name for a moo cow
Jul 7, 2021 12:53 AM - mthrnite: i had cow and chicken tonight
Jul 7, 2021 12:53 AM - mthrnite: i'm on a spree
Jul 7, 2021 12:53 AM - kenenthk: Suck the titties for morning moo juice
Jul 7, 2021 12:54 AM - mthrnite: totally murdered a ceasar salad too
Jul 7, 2021 12:55 AM - mthrnite: salad was like "et tu brute?" and i was like yep
Jul 7, 2021 12:55 AM - kenenthk: I had a salad with the steak
Jul 7, 2021 12:59 AM - mthrnite: desert?
Jul 7, 2021 12:59 AM - mthrnite: i had a bubble fruit cuppy
Jul 7, 2021 12:59 AM - mthrnite: s'good
Jul 7, 2021 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Milky way caramel only
Jul 7, 2021 1:00 AM - mthrnite: wish i had the choppers for caramel
Jul 7, 2021 1:00 AM - mthrnite: one day
Jul 7, 2021 1:00 AM - mthrnite: it will be a very good day
Jul 7, 2021 1:01 AM - kenenthk: It kind of just melts in your mouth
Jul 7, 2021 1:02 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/grocery/ip/Milky-Way-Simply-Caramel-Milk-Chocolate-Fun-Size-Candy-Bars-10-73-Oz/50861013?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&wl13=4611&adid=22222222421449682721&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=522118929335&wl4=aud-1269146480377la-293946777986&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=120643079&wl11=local&wl12=50861013&wl13=4611&veh=sem_LIA&gclid=CjwKCAjw_o-HBhAsEiw
Jul 7, 2021 1:13 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/dLzy5K_EAvs?feature=share lol women drivers
Jul 7, 2021 1:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Nothing wrong with a dab of sauce <- A1 is like ketchup, would you put ketchup on a steak?
Jul 7, 2021 1:38 AM - kenenthk: I wouldn't whine over it if that's all that was there
Jul 7, 2021 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Same with omg you put ketchup on hot dogs umunster
Jul 7, 2021 1:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/r_dxv2flPWI?feature=share
Jul 7, 2021 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: hot dogs are trash though
Jul 7, 2021 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: low tier meat covered up in spices
Jul 7, 2021 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: ketchup on pizza on the other hand is something i will never understand
Jul 7, 2021 2:07 AM - kenenthk: Hotdogs are grinds of other meats put in sausage forms
Jul 7, 2021 2:08 AM - kenenthk: That's why they sell them for like a dollar prepackaged it's left over mush that's cheaply made
Jul 7, 2021 2:10 AM - kenenthk: I can afford $15 steaks or I'm happy with a hotdog I'm not picky
Jul 7, 2021 2:12 AM - kenenthk: One day I'll buy $200 waygu cuts and send pictures of it dipped in ketchup just to irritate all of you 
Jul 7, 2021 2:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: dip the $200 bills in ketchup
Jul 7, 2021 2:16 AM - kenenthk: I have enough money to 
Jul 7, 2021 2:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: oh god why did i give you ideas
Jul 7, 2021 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nathan's hot dogs are pretty good
Jul 7, 2021 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not too many chicken beaks and assholes
Jul 7, 2021 3:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you do that, i'd have to take drastic action
Jul 7, 2021 3:04 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bird vs human
Jul 7, 2021 3:04 AM - Scott_pilgrim: whos gonna win
Jul 7, 2021 3:17 AM - kenenthk: Lol psi likes Nathan's hotdog
Jul 7, 2021 3:30 AM - SG854: Is manualasparkles a troll account?
Jul 7, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: Probably
Jul 7, 2021 3:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaUP6mmISz0
Jul 7, 2021 3:56 AM - aadz93: y'all on more wieners than Heinz ketchup
Jul 7, 2021 3:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: yeah we gay
Jul 7, 2021 3:59 AM - Scott_pilgrim: although it's not gay for me to be on wieners since im a girl so it's more like yall gay
Jul 7, 2021 4:03 AM - aadz93: whatever floats your boat
Jul 7, 2021 4:08 AM - kenenthk: Wieners float it apparently


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 8, 2021)

Jul 7, 2021 at 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: wieners don't float very well, i would not get on that boat
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: SG854: Is manualasparkles a troll account? <- no, it's some kid
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:24 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "wieners don't float very well, i would not get on that boat" how do you know that?
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:25 AM - Scott_pilgrim: oh wait no this is the guy who knows a lot about bad dragon why am i asking
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's only gay if you sweat more than a gay guy in a hotdog factory
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Scott you should see the ovapositor lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://metro.co.uk/2017/09/13/you-can-get-sex-toys-that-lay-alien-eggs-inside-you-so-obviously-we-tried-it-6873579/
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:54 AM - kenenthk: https://nypost.com/2021/07/01/chef-dies-after-falling-into-boiling-vat-of-soup/ add seasoning
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:36 AM - kenenthk: Lol citra passed 1mill downloads
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:40 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I want some orange juice 
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:46 AM - kenenthk: Try orange juice next time you get a wound
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: No, then I want apple juice 
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:21 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/g20tVJ0.mp4
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Don't know why but can't change the theme on RetroArch on my shield even reinstalled it anyone know if rdbs work also?
Jul 7, 2021 at 12:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/sportsnews/article-9763971/Konami-DROP-Antoine-Griezmann-Yu-Gi-Oh-partnership-leaked-video.html
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:08 PM - Veho: Do kids still play Yu Gi Oh?
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Online app is most popular right now
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:10 PM - kenenthk: I'd assume most users here grew up with it for nostalgia cuz we aren't all grandpa age like some of us 
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Veho: It's just that most people have eventually outgrown it because it's a shit game with shit mechanics and shit cards and shit meta?
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:17 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't know I'm no expert on it
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:17 PM - kenenthk: You seem to know alot about what you dislike ;O
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: I don't dislike things all willy nilly. If I don't know anything about it I just say it's not my cup of tea.
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: It requires effort and research to honestly dislike something.
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Admit it you have tattoos of the dark magician
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Veho: Dark Magician Girl, but not because of the card game.
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Veho: Because of the hentai  
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Just don't summon your three headed blue eyes white dragon
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:21 PM - kenenthk: If a girls willing to get her entire body tattooed of Eminem faces then I have no doubt theirs a hentai of blue eyes porking dark magician girl
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:23 PM - kenenthk: https://www.xxlmag.com/eminem-fan-world-record-16-tattoos-of-ems-face/
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:15 AM - Veho: It's just that most people have eventually outgrown it because it's a shit game with shit mechanics and shit cards and shit meta? < What we talking about Pokemon?
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Veho: y tho
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Veho: Pokemon the video game  
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course, nobody plays the card game silly
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They just buy the packs and scalp them to morons who open them on streams ;O;
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:28 PM - kenenthk: Honestly I've seen adults play D&D more then any other card game and I have no idea what that's about
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: D&D isn't a card game 
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Well hell must be thinking of another one
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Fuck it I'm going back to solitaire
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:32 PM - SG854: Yu gi oh was actually a good game. Better then pokemon
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:32 PM - SG854: The mechanics were good. Pokemon rules I never understood
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:33 PM - kenenthk: You hit tackle a bunch of times and hope the other pokemon dies
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:33 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/-sDExe3GcBg
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:34 PM - SG854: Funny seeing a gangsta play yu gi og lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Kid things are for kids until some dude with a arsenal collection makes it cool
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:45 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/jnyZPyqHih8?feature=share
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Veho: Used to be considered the ugliest, but is now considered one of the comfiest and most popular in online polls. _Exactly_ like your mum.
Jul 7, 2021 at 2:51 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/CsTLK4zHdN4
Jul 7, 2021 at 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Don't say the word poll you'll sumon it
Jul 7, 2021 at 3:05 PM - Veho: Polly... Polly... Polly...
Jul 7, 2021 at 3:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/R0Rz8l2K430?feature=share glue your cpu
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:01 PM - OldBoi: [shoots Vejo, while agreeing with kenenthk on the gluing thing]
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Veho: Who's this Vejo character?
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:08 PM - OldBoi: typo
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:08 PM - OldBoi: Veho
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:10 PM - OldBoi: shooting you messed up my fingers
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Veho: Good.
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:31 PM - SG854: Vejo is the Mexican veho
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i played yu gi oh like two times in the for
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: fourth grade*
Jul 7, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i remember not understanding like anything
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: There's nothing to understand.
Jul 7, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: everyone i played it with had different rules
Jul 7, 2021 at 6:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: they were probably all doing it wrong
Jul 7, 2021 at 6:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: no one does it right
Jul 7, 2021 at 6:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: daft punk does it right
Jul 7, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Veho: *did
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought Diablo 3 on the Switch can't figure out how to start it lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mash buttons on the title screen
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: one of them should work
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I finally figured it out lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:50 PM - kenenthk: Throw it in fire
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No way its actually kind of fun lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why is that a shock
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why would you buy a game if you didn't think it would be fun
Jul 7, 2021 at 7:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: actually do that, do whatever, im not your mom
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Psi mistook the esrb rating for Nudity sex and drugs
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: ORANGE 
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Scott_pilgrim: if sonic angell knight meets a staff member irl i think he's just gonna die of excitment
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:06 PM - kenenthk: He may possibly bill Cosby them also
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:08 PM - kenenthk: I got excited over colors back in my Gerber days
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:26 PM - SG854: What are the benefits of OLED to warrant a new purchase
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:27 PM - SG854: Deeper blacks that's it
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:27 PM - Veho: Shiny.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:27 PM - SG854: And a little bit faster pixel transition. But oleds still look blurry as heck
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:28 PM - SG854: Colors can still look great on a lcd. And in a lit room deeper blacks don't matter as much
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:32 PM - SG854: I have a nano ips display and picture isn't too far behind my 4k oled.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Moar plastic tho
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own Diablo III on the PC already just wasn't sure the switch version would bo
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Be even lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:34 PM - SG854: But I do admit oleds kick ass in a dark room
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:34 PM - kenenthk: It's almost as if technology advances don't tell Nintendo they must've found a retailer willing to sell a million OLED panels by the dollar
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:34 PM - kenenthk: So does uremum ;O
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder how much R&D time and money they wasted making this thing
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably not much
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: they barely changed anything
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - kenenthk: It was just a bunch of executives that picked up an original vita and said oh OLED is nice will make money
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect it's more than "not much" given the credible rumors that have been around for years
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I doubt some intern was just like "hey lets shove an OLED on here" and shoved it out the door
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:37 PM - kenenthk: I imagine in 5 more years when Nvidia is done selling shields they'll have an upgraded chip
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: Aren't all the cool kids doing AMOLED these days?
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: There must be some reason behind it.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: But all phones are boasting OLED/AMOLED
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:39 PM - kenenthk: The joycons are still compatible with the new model aren't they
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Veho: And they're still drifty shit, aren't they?
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, they didn't change anything about the Joycons
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So they're still drifty shit lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Oh so just buy a stand alone hackable v1 OLED display when they manage to fuck this tablet up from warping
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Veho: The dock, also known as the toaster.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Veho: You push the tablet in and it bakes.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah yes, but this toaster has an ethernet port now Veho!!
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: But Ethernet port that will probably be slow as shit
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No more having to buy a little fucking USB dongle!
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: I think some 3rd parties already made do ks with Ethernet ports
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:43 PM - kenenthk: Docks even
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:45 PM - kenenthk: They could've at least resdisgned it to make it look better but no lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They could've just not released anything and spent their time on better things
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like, say, joycons that don't have drift problems
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or a "next gen" Switch
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which I'm sure they're working on now, but wasting resources on this BS is just silly lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:47 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07YSCQQX6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_48YA8G18KJ1R0GM3BWP2
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: I bet it will sell like crazy though.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:48 PM - kenenthk: $25 they'll probably sell the new dock stand alone for $200
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't wait for people to buy it thinking it's some kind of actual upgrade and then realize it's just a Switch
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Yeah by Christmas we'll probably have a k1+ or whatever the chips called in shields now
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They did that already ken lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I expect it's more than "not much" given the credible rumors that have been around for years
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nvidia developed a slightly smaller Tegra X1 and the latter Switch's use that
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Scum bags are still selling the dock on Amazon for $150 lol
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is not the switch pro, either those rumors were BS or Nintendo are actually making 2 different versions and the switch pro is still coming
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or this is the thing they were working on all this time and everyone is stupid
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nintendo isn't going to release two models like this at the same time
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:51 PM - kenenthk: I can imagine the conversation they had with Nvidia give us all your left overs take a 5% cut we'll make millions
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even shortly after, that'd be a terrible fucking business decision
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hey guys, come buy our new OLED Model!"
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Thanks for buying that OLED model 8 months ago, now regret your purchase and buy our Pro model!!"
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They'd get completely and utterly shit on
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Veho: The Pro is still some time away, they're waiting to milk this version dry first.
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom: true, that's why the switch pro would be TV only
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Nah they'd just find another ROMs site to sue to coupe losses
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:53 PM - The Real Jdbye: appealing to a different audience
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:53 PM - kenenthk: They have hundred to choose from 
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh I doubt that
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They might as well release a new console
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TV only would negate the point of the Switch
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: they already negated the point of the switch with the lite
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: what makes you think they wouldn't do it again?
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that gives them the opportunity to sell the switch again to people who only have a lite
Jul 7, 2021 at 8:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: and sell more NSO since people would need cloud saves
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but the Switch is first and foremost a portable console, taking away TV Out doesn't matter remotely as much as taking away the portability
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Switch's entire design and feature-set is foremost focused on portability
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:07 PM - kenenthk: The Wii u was basically they test version or they had to wait until tablet could be produced at $50 a pop
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:08 PM - kenenthk: Probably costs $100 to manufacture at the most
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well no, some data leak a bit ago showed the Switch only cost $250 or something to manufacture when it launched
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - kenenthk: Do wonder if they'll have a OLED lite version
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd guess that's probably like $150-200 now
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:10 PM - kenenthk: Woñder if they could produce a dock that at least upscales to 4k
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was one of the rumors about the "Switch Pro"
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That it'd have a little upscaler in the dock to push 4k
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Probably would look like shit given switch games upscale
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Buy our 4k dock for $300 much improvement
Jul 7, 2021 at 9:13 PM - kenenthk: Sold separately
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:07 PM - SG854: Your TV upscale to 4k there's no use for the switch dock to upscale
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:09 PM - kenenthk: Uremum upscaled to 4k
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:11 PM - SG854: I have old family videos and my mom is indeed upscale to 4k
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:14 PM - kenenthk: Lol family therapy
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:15 PM - SG854: I can make 4:3 videos of uremum ass stretch to 16:9 wide ass
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:18 PM - kenenthk: She said that still wasn't big enough for you
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TV upscalers are fucking dogshit
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Unless you have a real nice expensive TV
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Putting a good upscaler chip in the dock would be _miles_ better than your average person's 4k TV
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially with proper scaling algorithms, which most TVs never bother using
Jul 7, 2021 at 11:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: @kennetek you have dvds of  my mum?
Jul 8, 2021 at 12:04 AM - kenenthk: Nah she wouldn't fit on a standard DVD need at least an mkv file
Jul 8, 2021 at 12:06 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/gUtjKvLAql4
Jul 8, 2021 at 12:59 AM - SG854: 1080p is a simple interger upscale to 4k. It evenly scales up 4 times without need to compensate for uneven pixels and without needing complex algorithms. And without penalty to image quality. If it scales poorly then tv manufacturers screwed up bad. Real bad.
Jul 8, 2021 at 1:07 AM - SG854: 720p is also an integer scale to 4k so it should be a clean scale
Jul 8, 2021 at 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Except that's waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay oversimplifying how upscaling works
Jul 8, 2021 at 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You can't just take a pixel and multiple it 4 times and retain the same level of detail
Jul 8, 2021 at 1:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It doesn't work that way
Jul 8, 2021 at 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially in a moving image
Jul 8, 2021 at 1:59 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cTrOkTSRkI
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:06 AM - SG854: Nearest neighbor isn't expensive and complex as the more advance ones and since it's integer looks decent. But I don't know what algorithm they use.
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:07 AM - SG854: It's rare though to have a 4k TV struggle with 1080p content
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:09 AM - SG854: Most 4k sets don't have that problem
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:11 AM - kenenthk: You have to be some kind of purist to not honestly say 4k is a huge improvement from 1080 both look decent enough for me
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Wasn't long ago when 1080 just became native for games
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:20 AM - SG854: It depends on pixel density. My 27 inch 1440p monitor looks sharper then my 55 inch 4k
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:22 AM - kenenthk: Sure if I take my 10year old LG panel and put it next to a 65" 4k no brand tv it will look sharper but both look decent enough
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:23 AM - SG854: I think 1080p is too blurry for bigger sizes. Around 1440p is where it gets good.
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:24 AM - kenenthk: Like back when we thought 1080 was a huge leap from 720
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:25 AM - kenenthk: In 5 more years are we going to say 8k is a huge improvement over 4k?
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:25 AM - SG854: I think we are hitting diminishing returns unless you get a super big tv
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:26 AM - SG854: You also have to take sitting distance into account
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:27 AM - mthrnite: 1x1, pick a color
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:27 AM - kenenthk: Theirs only so much you can shove I to a panel but it's too much like what uremum said
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:29 AM - kenenthk: Fuck it give me an 80" display with virtual boy resolution
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:29 AM - SG854: GBAtemp is screwing up
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:30 AM - kenenthk: No Shaun just spilled stuff on the servers again
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:31 AM - banjo2: gbatempted gone hackered
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:31 AM - kenenthk: I blame mthr
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:33 AM - kenenthk: I keep forgetting I have 3d on my LG display cause it's like useless lol
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:33 AM - SG854: I've never seen a 3d display in action and I don't care
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:34 AM - SG854: Vr > 3d tv
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:34 AM - kenenthk: This panel was like wayyy before vr took off
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:36 AM - SG854: I guess 3DS counts
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:36 AM - SG854: Only on New 3DS though because older model was not usable
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:40 AM - kenenthk: I'll take 3d porn over vr porn
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: apparently vr porn is amazing
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:41 AM - kenenthk: Nah gotta twist your head too much
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Forgot the new monster Inc series released today let's see how shitty it is
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:51 AM - SG854: It's a great series
Jul 8, 2021 at 2:51 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/gtb-mWSDfF0
Jul 8, 2021 at 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Huh they did a decent job animation is nice especially with hdr
Jul 8, 2021 at 3:08 AM - kenenthk: Kind of like a new movie based on the movie ending like how they kept the same flow
Jul 8, 2021 at 3:50 AM - SG854: I got the real Switch Pro right now
Jul 8, 2021 at 3:51 AM - SG854: My 3080 and 5800x running switch Emulator on a 4k oled at 60 fps
Jul 8, 2021 at 4:15 AM - Lilith Valentine: ‎
Jul 8, 2021 at 4:17 AM - kenenthk: Lol 69fps weak
Jul 8, 2021 at 4:18 AM - kenenthk: Getgud 120fpz n00b


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 9, 2021)

Jul 8, 2021 5:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 8, 2021 5:12 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lilith text is invisible
Jul 8, 2021 5:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: it always sucks to learn that the creator of something you liked is an asshole
Jul 8, 2021 5:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: for example, homestuck, apparently there's this whole fucking mess with the creator
Jul 8, 2021 5:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://reddit.net/r/homestuck/comments/hswn9z/remember_lads_hussie_does_not_care_about_us/ (warning this is really long)
Jul 8, 2021 6:21 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: People do dangerous things... for the good of... something.
Jul 8, 2021 6:22 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Like the rumors that the people who made ecco the dolphin game was on drugs 
Jul 8, 2021 6:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/2059944-webcomics
Jul 8, 2021 7:18 AM - kenenthk: Gee I wonder where they got the drugs from
Jul 8, 2021 7:58 AM - banjo2: Number 6: Man URINATES on fellow passenger for not being allowed to smoke.
Jul 8, 2021 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol on drugs... Probably right part of the time
Jul 8, 2021 8:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Prescription especially
Jul 8, 2021 9:28 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/QDFJ82rFLD8?feature=share
Jul 8, 2021 9:28 AM - kenenthk: Probably a different outcome if tried in a bad neighborhood
Jul 8, 2021 10:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m0rzwyN.jpg
Jul 8, 2021 10:50 AM - wintermkw: Numbah 6: Man URINATES on fellow PASSENGAH for not being allowed to smoke.
Jul 8, 2021 10:51 AM - DinohScene: drunk rednecks?
Jul 8, 2021 10:52 AM - wintermkw: Yeah probably
Jul 8, 2021 12:15 PM - banjo2: Numbah 7: Student watches PORN and gets NAEKED.
Jul 8, 2021 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/gkIkCbkFJfU
Jul 8, 2021 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Such an underrated game
Jul 8, 2021 12:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/woKi35l.mp4
Jul 8, 2021 1:04 PM - sailr: Sonne erhellt unsere Welt  täglich mit goldenen Strahlen.  Schnell bringen wir sie aufs Papier  Spaß macht es uns, sie zu malen.  Immer lebe die Sonne,
Jul 8, 2021 1:05 PM - Skelletonike: I understod zilch
Jul 8, 2021 1:21 PM - Veho: Alle warten auf das Licht Fürchtet euch, fürchtet euch nicht Die Sonne scheint mir aus den Augen Sie wird heut Nacht nicht untergehen Und die Welt zählt laut bis zehn
Jul 8, 2021 1:23 PM - banjo2: An Algerian man was arrested in February 2016 on arrival of his flight, after causing a fight on the plane then urinating on another passengah.
Jul 8, 2021 1:24 PM - sailr: SONNE
Jul 8, 2021 1:24 PM - sailr: ？
Jul 8, 2021 1:34 PM - Veho: Si.
Jul 8, 2021 1:51 PM - sailr: Од Бихаћа до Петровца села
Jul 8, 2021 1:51 PM - sailr: Od Bihaća do Petrovca sela
Jul 8, 2021 1:56 PM - Skelletonike: I will also urinate on people that don't write in English. z.z
Jul 8, 2021 2:10 PM - banjo2: ^
Jul 8, 2021 2:24 PM - OldBoi: ooowww, can I watch Skelletonike?
Jul 8, 2021 2:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/vp8sgPO.mp4
Jul 8, 2021 3:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/NDmf100.jpg
Jul 8, 2021 3:31 PM - Skelletonike: Sure?
Jul 8, 2021 3:32 PM - OldBoi: LoL[brings popcorn]
Jul 8, 2021 3:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s662Y0C9jCQ&list=PLwKu8Wa7TPhSUeFxqBF9XdF4XPF5YHZDO&index=281
Jul 8, 2021 3:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: whoops accidentally gave playlist link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s662Y0C9jCQ
Jul 8, 2021 3:45 PM - OldBoi: LoL
Jul 8, 2021 4:09 PM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/a0LOPuDFhuY
Jul 8, 2021 4:09 PM - banjo2: is this real
Jul 8, 2021 4:10 PM - 1B51004: painis
Jul 8, 2021 4:11 PM - Scott_pilgrim: in my ass
Jul 8, 2021 4:12 PM - 1B51004: i hope this works
Jul 8, 2021 4:12 PM - 1B51004: close enough
Jul 8, 2021 4:13 PM - banjo2: trole
Jul 8, 2021 4:14 PM - banjo2: GBAtemp troll emoji tbh
Jul 8, 2021 4:14 PM - banjo2: Get on it @shaunj
Jul 8, 2021 4:16 PM - 1B51004: its been long overdue lol
Jul 8, 2021 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/19iocwa < No, no that didn't work at all
Jul 8, 2021 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 8, 2021 4:18 PM - 1B51004: when the trollface is scattered across multiple dimensions with no feeling left in him 0_0
Jul 8, 2021 4:19 PM - 1B51004: it worked for me, i guess yours is too wide
Jul 8, 2021 4:21 PM - banjo2: Yeah it was fine on my screen
Jul 8, 2021 4:22 PM - Flame: deleted your trash @1B51004 dont do that again
Jul 8, 2021 4:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: he skinned trollface
Jul 8, 2021 4:22 PM - 1B51004: 
Jul 8, 2021 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: What happend?
Jul 8, 2021 4:23 PM - Skelletonike: I'm curious
Jul 8, 2021 4:23 PM - OldBoi: I tought it was a good likeness of me!
Jul 8, 2021 4:23 PM - 1B51004: trollface copypasta got deleted :-(
Jul 8, 2021 4:23 PM - banjo2: 
Jul 8, 2021 4:24 PM - banjo2: This says a lot about GBAtemp moderators in today's society
Jul 8, 2021 4:24 PM - 1B51004: literally 1984
Jul 8, 2021 4:24 PM - banjo2: ^
Jul 8, 2021 4:24 PM - OldBoi: ^
Jul 8, 2021 4:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "1984 is when no trollface in shoutbox"- george orwell, probably
Jul 8, 2021 4:25 PM - Flame: the shoutbox is for civilised convo about android chinese phones
Jul 8, 2021 4:25 PM - Flame: not about ascii art
Jul 8, 2021 4:25 PM - 1B51004: its ok, i have a workaround
Jul 8, 2021 4:26 PM - 1B51004: ඞ
Jul 8, 2021 4:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "the shoutbox is for civilised convo about android chinese phones"and for random youtube link
Jul 8, 2021 4:26 PM - OldBoi: did Flame say Fart or Art?
Jul 8, 2021 4:26 PM - banjo2: Fart
Jul 8, 2021 4:26 PM - 1B51004: brb
Jul 8, 2021 4:26 PM - OldBoi: lol
Jul 8, 2021 4:27 PM - banjo2: @Scott_pilgrim check this out https://youtu.be/zOuc7frwO14
Jul 8, 2021 4:28 PM - OldBoi: eeewww [opens GBAtemps windows]
Jul 8, 2021 4:29 PM - banjo2: ew no open up gbatemp linuxes
Jul 8, 2021 4:30 PM - OldBoi: Rofl
Jul 8, 2021 4:31 PM - banjo2: Linux users when they're onboard the International Space Station and notice that it has windows
Jul 8, 2021 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: not for big breasted asians?
Jul 8, 2021 4:31 PM - Skelletonike: cant find a decent place to chat about that fml 
Jul 8, 2021 4:32 PM - OldBoi: <---Asian
Jul 8, 2021 4:34 PM - Flame: @Skelletonike hows your andorid update doing?
Jul 8, 2021 4:35 PM - 1B51004: windows users when they have to use macros to cheat (it has the word mac in it)
Jul 8, 2021 4:38 PM - banjo2: mac users when they're offered a gaming pc for free (it's too late, they're too far gone, it's hopeless)
Jul 8, 2021 4:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Linux users when they're onboard the International Space Station and notice that it has windows" actually nasa uses linux
Jul 8, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: ACKSHUALLY
Jul 8, 2021 4:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://xkcd.com/386/ me rn
Jul 8, 2021 4:49 PM - Veho: Let me dissect the joke for you.
Jul 8, 2021 4:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i got it my brain just saw windows and automatically thought the os
Jul 8, 2021 4:50 PM - Alex101: Hello everyone...
Jul 8, 2021 4:51 PM - banjo2: It's funny because that means you're basically the Linux user in the joke
Jul 8, 2021 4:52 PM - Alex101: Is anyone here interested about game?
Jul 8, 2021 4:52 PM - banjo2: I like bideo games
Jul 8, 2021 4:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: " It's funny because that means you're basically the Linux user in the joke" im not helping get rid of the annoying linux user sterotype am i
Jul 8, 2021 4:54 PM - Alex101: Well, I just want to ask something about GTA game on PSP...
Jul 8, 2021 4:55 PM - 1B51004: gideo vames
Jul 8, 2021 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suggest you make a thread in the PSP section
Jul 8, 2021 4:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox isn't really the place to ask questions
Jul 8, 2021 4:56 PM - Alex101: Okay, thanks.
Jul 8, 2021 4:59 PM - Alex101: Is there anyone active right now?
Jul 8, 2021 5:00 PM - OldBoi: true we only  in here
Jul 8, 2021 5:01 PM - banjo2: the youtube and imgur link box
Jul 8, 2021 5:03 PM - OldBoi: then we play with banjo in here
Jul 8, 2021 5:03 PM - OldBoi: uh the instrument i meant. lol
Jul 8, 2021 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paddle faster I hear banjos
Jul 8, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You got a pretty mouth for a city boy
Jul 8, 2021 5:05 PM - banjo2: Finally
Jul 8, 2021 5:06 PM - Veho: Squeal for me.
Jul 8, 2021 5:06 PM - banjo2: Best game ever
Jul 8, 2021 5:06 PM - OldBoi: uh Tennessee born here
Jul 8, 2021 5:09 PM - OldBoi: hello cops, Veho is.... there. I squeeled on ya
Jul 8, 2021 5:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: dont snitch on him he only buys drugs
Jul 8, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: DRUGZ
Jul 8, 2021 5:19 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05CXzjS8HX4
Jul 8, 2021 5:20 PM - Veho: drugz...
Jul 8, 2021 5:55 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcBIzuuIdOA
Jul 8, 2021 6:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/D0EoExE.jpg
Jul 8, 2021 6:10 PM - Veho: ᴅʀᴜɢᴢ
Jul 8, 2021 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Masturbation and drugs
Jul 8, 2021 6:23 PM - kenenthk: Pill me up big pharma
Jul 8, 2021 6:38 PM - 1B51004: im back
Jul 8, 2021 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Oh no
Jul 8, 2021 6:46 PM - OldBoi: oh 
Jul 8, 2021 6:47 PM - OldBoi: I'll take doing the mastication instead of the drugs
Jul 8, 2021 6:47 PM - kenenthk: Amazon is werid with deliveries it's like they source any delivery company now
Jul 8, 2021 7:00 PM - Veho: They use all delivery companies because no single company can service their girth.
Jul 8, 2021 7:18 PM - kenenthk: Let's launch our own delivery service and still use others cus we're whores like that
Jul 8, 2021 8:02 PM - Veho: You are underestimating their girth.
Jul 8, 2021 8:08 PM - 1B51004: forgive me but
Jul 8, 2021 8:09 PM - 1B51004: daddy amazon
Jul 8, 2021 8:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Most delivery services use third party contractors lol
Jul 8, 2021 8:17 PM - Scott_pilgrim: god damn yall wanna fuck amazon now
Jul 8, 2021 8:24 PM - Veho: g i r t h
Jul 8, 2021 8:27 PM - kenenthk: I've seen like 5 different companies deliver from them so far lol
Jul 8, 2021 8:27 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0n0Dq_AqgI
Jul 8, 2021 8:28 PM - mthrnite: back when online megamarts only pretended to be evil
Jul 8, 2021 8:29 PM - kenenthk: https://streamable.com/sf74r9 Can't tell if cat is frightened or interested
Jul 8, 2021 8:31 PM - mthrnite: i need that
Jul 8, 2021 8:31 PM - mthrnite: also, handsome cat there
Jul 8, 2021 8:31 PM - kenenthk: Take it fuck this ungrateful bastard
Jul 8, 2021 8:33 PM - mthrnite: lmao
Jul 8, 2021 8:34 PM - kenenthk: The Chinese restaurant down the street might want it
Jul 8, 2021 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09379PFFK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_1T5FKG5EFP3V66W1XZ26?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Jul 8, 2021 8:41 PM - mthrnite: sweet, wishlisted.
Jul 8, 2021 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Neat these razer kishi I got refurbished for $25 is practically brand new
Jul 8, 2021 9:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: domestic violence? you mean trolling my spouse?
Jul 8, 2021 9:20 PM - kenenthk: If wiimiiswitch is your spouse sure
Jul 8, 2021 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Guys my phone isn't working idk why any troubleshooting steps https://i.ibb.co/r0Fyrfk/IMG-20210708-162514.jpg
Jul 8, 2021 9:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how high r u
Jul 8, 2021 10:23 PM - kenenthk: High on life
Jul 8, 2021 10:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELVBRPtSeEU
Jul 8, 2021 10:31 PM - kenenthk: Well shit doctor just messaged me saying my issues could be seizure related
Jul 8, 2021 10:56 PM - Scott_pilgrim: F
Jul 8, 2021 11:57 PM - banjo2: Yes
Jul 9, 2021 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Can AI add tattoos to films.... Like Mike Tyson's face tattoo on Martha Stewart
Jul 9, 2021 12:59 AM - kenenthk: What a shocker https://nypost.com/2021/07/08/dmxs-cause-of-death-revealed-he-fought-til-the-very-end/
Jul 9, 2021 3:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yet Ozzy is like 90 and did enough cocaine to kill DMX 20 times over lol
Jul 9, 2021 3:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: that y u stick to weed
Jul 9, 2021 3:37 AM - kenenthk: No Scott stick with education
Jul 9, 2021 3:38 AM - kenenthk: SAK is a good example of how you turn out on that stuff
Jul 9, 2021 3:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: whats SAK
Jul 9, 2021 3:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: google just brings up clothing
Jul 9, 2021 3:49 AM - kenenthk: We're figuring that out also
Jul 9, 2021 3:54 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/CKnd6pdWgS0?feature=share
Jul 9, 2021 3:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: stay in drugs dont do school
Jul 9, 2021 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Yes listen to JD he's also a good role model
Jul 9, 2021 4:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 10, 2021)

Jul 9, 2021 at 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Scott ^ there's sAK
Jul 9, 2021 at 6:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: SAK*
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Lol theirs a medical condition abbreviated as pnes
Jul 9, 2021 at 9:02 AM - banjo2: what's up
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:25 AM - kenenthk: https://streamable.com/kuas0d fml
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Veho: Is there a rock in the pipe?
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Not possible could be clogged hair or whatever
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Veho: How would hair get in there, what the fuck.
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:31 PM - kenenthk: People shave over sinks?
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: That would clog the drain, not the water pipe.
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Veho: How would hair get in the tap?
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:34 PM - kenenthk: No idea it's probably a 40 year old pipe system
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:34 PM - kenenthk: How would a rock get inside of it?
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:37 PM - Veho: A rock or dirt is way more likely than human hair.
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Well my pet rock did need a bath after urinating on the carpet again
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:40 PM - kenenthk: It's a baby rock so I made sure to bath it in the sink with sharp silverware inside it
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:50 PM - Veho: Just put it in a blender with some washing liquid.
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:50 PM - Veho: Rocks don't blend so it's safe.
Jul 9, 2021 at 1:50 PM - kenenthk: Then how will I wash my hands
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:09 PM - Veho: Why would you wash your hands?
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:09 PM - Veho: It removes the protective layers.
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:25 PM - OldBoi: [offers my hand for a handshake with Veho, and not telling him where my hand has been]
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Will it blend
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:26 PM - OldBoi: my hand blends nicely
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:29 PM - kenenthk: You watch my package will arrive at the last minute because I'm tired and need to sign for it
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:29 PM - OldBoi: mine wont be here till saturday. waaaah
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Viagra usually doesn't take that long to work
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:31 PM - OldBoi: wow, 70 degrees and it's only 6:30 am
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:31 PM - OldBoi: thats why I use Cialis. lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:32 PM - kenenthk: That's cold for Florida
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:33 PM - OldBoi: 91 degrees predicted for today in my area of CA
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:35 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/chick-vennera-dies-thank-god-180001185.html
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:37 PM - OldBoi: didnt really know him
Jul 9, 2021 at 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Didn't you bang the golden girls
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Flame: his too young
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:12 PM - OldBoi: I sure did
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:14 PM - OldBoi: and Flame was bangin me. blissful night I tell ya.
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:15 PM - Flame: da fuck?
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Flame was deep into Sophia at the time
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Flame: who?
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:32 PM - OldBoi: What a train
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:32 PM - OldBoi: lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7yDaiJL.jpg
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:43 PM - OldBoi: hahahaha I deserved that
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Who's running a train on Flame now?
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:45 PM - OldBoi: we are still trying to find out who the conductor was
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:45 PM - Flame: @OldBoi is some teenager gay boy. who acts like his some old guy.
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:45 PM - Flame: how sad
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:46 PM - OldBoi: oops, gotta charge ALL my gaming stuff as socal edison syas there will be power outages
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:47 PM - OldBoi: cause of the heat
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:47 PM - OldBoi: I wish I was a teenager. Again
Jul 9, 2021 at 3:49 PM - OldBoi: [saddened for Flame's misthoughts]
Jul 9, 2021 at 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: anyone wants White Day for steam? I'll give to someone that I know is an 'active' member if they want.
Jul 9, 2021 at 4:05 PM - Skelletonike: already have the game on several platforms and came with a bundle I bought.
Jul 9, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i want it, sure
Jul 9, 2021 at 5:07 PM - OldBoi: aaaaawwwman, It's only 9:06am an I want lunch now. waaaaah
Jul 9, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Veho: PIZZA
Jul 9, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Veho: I CRAVE
Jul 9, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mood
Jul 9, 2021 at 6:20 PM - MajinCubyan: How about an EP about pizza?
Jul 9, 2021 at 6:20 PM - MajinCubyan: https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nnVWlSvdve-1ZF7feM2guA3mYi-8JMzWo
Jul 9, 2021 at 6:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: how about some pineapple pizza
Jul 9, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yes please
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: bad Psi 
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/1DWCCYB.jpeg
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Love me some Yellr Fellr Endeavor II
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No Pink Stranger Danger?
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chartreuse Caboose Excuse
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Teal Deal Squeal
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Veho: Maroon Moon Goon.
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:35 PM - 1B51004: free minecraft 100% real no virus free download clicke here
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:36 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxVtVBp7MR4
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: minecraft is old news
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Satin Sheet Skeet
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: free vbucks generator works 100% no virus, just fill out this survey to get your download link
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plum Bum Plumb
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Black Sack Attack
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex Pun Done?
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:49 PM - 1B51004: free club penguin itemz get free items igloo cosmetics and more get it free
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Want to know more?
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Service guarantees citizenship!!!
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:50 PM - 1B51004: fun fact: i used it as a kid until my mom told me that i could get banned or my account stolen so i stopped using it afterwards
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: no 
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: who cares if you get your club penguin account stolen though
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:51 PM - 1B51004: i didn't get banned or stolen but it still freaked me out lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's club penguin
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: why would anyone want your account to begin with
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If only it had been club seal....
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:52 PM - 1B51004: i dunno
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:52 PM - 1B51004: i was a kid
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:52 PM - 1B51004: didn't know any better
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's an ugly planet a penguin planet!!!
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: CGI replace all the bugs with penguins
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:54 PM - 1B51004: hot shingals near you enter credit card infomation to hok upp
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot asians used to sound appealing.... Lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: still does
Jul 9, 2021 at 7:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: just not from Thailand
Jul 9, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: is futa gay?
Jul 9, 2021 at 8:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: very
Jul 9, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Veho: Could be bi.
Jul 9, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Flame: thats racist jdbye
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Veho: Cancel Jdbye  
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:21 PM - SG854: Some Old Man says he has candy in his house. Should I walk in?
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I guess that depends, is it good candy?
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If this man ain't promising you like king sized good shit, pass
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Nomagno: I double posted on accident, assuming I'll be fine as long as I report it?
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's fine, usually it'll auto-combine them into one
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Nomagno: No like, a thread
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh yeah that's fine
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Site is being slow, so it's not a big deal generally
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:30 PM - Nomagno: Oh so it was not just me phew
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's just the site lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Been happening the last couple days, not sure why
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Nomagno: Seems like a DDoS
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure Costy/shaunj are on it though
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah definitely not a DDoS
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I assume admins are testing things and it's breaking the server lol
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: shaunj's been working on some big changes to the site
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:37 PM - Nomagno: The lag's gone
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:37 PM - Nomagno: just like that
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: wonder what he's adding
Jul 9, 2021 at 10:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: everytime you bump a thread over 5 years old, dinoh will break your arms
Jul 10, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well what if I bump 4 lol
Jul 10, 2021 at 2:02 AM - kenenthk: I have 4 arms so it's ok
Jul 10, 2021 at 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Two are by the hips and one is longer then the other
Jul 10, 2021 at 2:53 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0B1-7EaX22w
Jul 10, 2021 at 3:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8s1HFiQgpM
Jul 10, 2021 at 3:02 AM - Scott_pilgrim: thank the lord for this guy reuploading this, if he didn't, this video of homestuck's creator making a shitty fort would be lost forever
Jul 10, 2021 at 3:41 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/h66gd8kVlZ0
Jul 10, 2021 at 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Apus are making a comeback
Jul 10, 2021 at 4:00 AM - banjo2: what's up awesome


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 11, 2021)

Jul 10, 2021 at 5:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: drunking
Jul 10, 2021 at 6:07 AM - banjo2: yes
Jul 10, 2021 at 7:58 AM - banjo2: me when i
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/46lY-n9Wigw?feature=share
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fleshlight Mickey?
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/uPHoqiRlQ6U?feature=share
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Would my girlfriend be included??? If not than 10 million is a lot of money.... Lol
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:37 AM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUHYNmNrqoY
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:40 AM - plasturion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Fhyb6DVGeA
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:55 AM - banjo2: https://youtube.com/watch?v=OsYJVxBb-II
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.oculus-usa.shop/products-1
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:07 AM - banjo2: http://gbatemp.net
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:16 AM - kenenthk: Seems sketchy
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:21 AM - banjo2: trust me it's hilarious
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:24 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/01RmL_C6_g8?feature=share
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:24 AM - kenenthk: She got the spirit
Jul 10, 2021 at 11:11 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ovAnMJrBodw?feature=share
Jul 10, 2021 at 1:04 PM - banjo2: staff is offline let's start double-posting
Jul 10, 2021 at 1:48 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sefHatyheE
Jul 10, 2021 at 1:48 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBVrPWwSlRM
Jul 10, 2021 at 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Omg ban mthr
Jul 10, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Veho: We tried, but he is too powerful.
Jul 10, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Sindikvil: https://i.imgur.com/Ky1rgT1.png
Jul 10, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Sindikvil: MGS Remake Japanese Cast leaked.
Jul 10, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Sindikvil: Paz will be in it.
Jul 10, 2021 at 6:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/ceEfmRfp1uI
Jul 10, 2021 at 7:23 PM - OldBoi: OhNo. MGS again? I'm still trying to kill peacewalker.
Jul 10, 2021 at 7:25 PM - OldBoi: er was. deleted my gameplay, and starting from scratch.
Jul 10, 2021 at 7:44 PM - SG854: I can't believe it's not butter
Jul 10, 2021 at 7:45 PM - OldBoi: Parqay
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/1024GB-microSDXC-Memory-Smartphones-Tablets/dp/B095PT1CZX/ref=mp_s_a_1_20?dchild=1&keywords=microsd+card&nav_sdd=aps&pd_rd_r=b92eaa36-1a87-4ef5-8bd6-e5693a46985e&pd_rd_w=Z5a7g&pd_rd_wg=yhJWy&pf_rd_p=03be960d-4171-4b38-8691-28134a098e57&pf_rd_r=40AC96JQD9C17Z9M9155&qid=1625944372&refinements=p_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A13203835011&s=pc&sr=1-20
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1024K lol
Jul 10, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o me leaving your mom's house
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo:  Playing Picross Touch on my phone and this is one of them: https://i.imgur.com/NP62WIW.jpg
Jul 10, 2021 at 9:47 PM - Veho: I Ii II I_
Jul 10, 2021 at 10:13 PM - kenenthk: Theirs only one suitable thing to play on your phone
Jul 10, 2021 at 10:20 PM - kenenthk: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lvsnRzOXIj0&feature=emb_title if only this was real
Jul 10, 2021 at 10:45 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/THGKZCw/FB-IMG-1625953513365.jpg
Jul 11, 2021 at 1:08 AM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/r7593yS7A9o
Jul 11, 2021 at 1:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: pov: middle eastern country
Jul 11, 2021 at 2:44 AM - banjo2: ^ when a little trolling goes a teensy bit too far
Jul 11, 2021 at 4:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: not far enough


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 12, 2021)

Jul 11, 2021 6:04 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rpEyJas.jpg
Jul 11, 2021 6:04 AM - Veho: nUGgiEs
Jul 11, 2021 6:27 AM - ashton_the_cabbit: hello?
Jul 11, 2021 6:27 AM - ashton_the_cabbit: im new!
Jul 11, 2021 6:29 AM - Veho: Hi, new.
Jul 11, 2021 6:52 AM - xX_darkn3sss_Xx: IM BACK!
Jul 11, 2021 6:52 AM - Veho: Hi, back.
Jul 11, 2021 7:07 AM - banjo2: "not far enough" perhaps we need to do a little bit more trolling
Jul 11, 2021 7:30 AM - kenenthk: I farted
Jul 11, 2021 7:59 AM - banjo2: you smell like you vented (vented)
Jul 11, 2021 8:04 AM - kenenthk: Everyone needs to vent every so often
Jul 11, 2021 8:41 AM - Shahaan: This visual novel really is great. Its well thought out and completely unrealistic, but well thought out and satisfying nonetheless. Kindly disregard that two score one other person gave it as they probably merely thought it was pedo shit (it wasn't). There are reasons for everything happening and I mean, hell its not even an eroge. There's one provocative image in here and that's nothing compared
Jul 11, 2021 8:42 AM - Shahaan: to everything else you're in for with this VN. So if you can handle subject matter such as this. Go on and play it
Jul 11, 2021 8:43 AM - banjo2: That sounds like something an imposter would say
Jul 11, 2021 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Uremums an imposter
Jul 11, 2021 8:55 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/UOvuLro
Jul 11, 2021 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Must be California
Jul 11, 2021 10:29 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/HBmid2x9DHU?feature=share
Jul 11, 2021 11:34 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/HT1jlnZ
Jul 11, 2021 11:34 AM - Veho: It's a sign from above.
Jul 11, 2021 11:57 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/PZJ_yU7mFI0?feature=share
Jul 11, 2021 12:15 PM - kenenthk: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002897572190.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&aff_fcid=e754e5ac7c2940748f229d8ddf9e03fc-1626005698401-04203-_9ft12k&tt=CPS_NORMAL&spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.25d34c4dNHPtQv&aff_fsk=_9ft12k&aff_platform=portals-tool&sk=_9ft12k&aff_trace_key=e754e5ac7c2940748f229d8ddf9e03fc-1626005698401-04203-_9ft12k&terminal_id=ec9f8dbd7cda474a83fc86786a84d66e&tmLog=new_Detail
Jul 11, 2021 1:09 PM - Veho: Interdasting, it costs $200 elsewhere but they're selling it for $350 here, hmmmmmmmmmm.
Jul 11, 2021 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Don't you mean interwealthing?
Jul 11, 2021 1:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: 400 here
Jul 11, 2021 1:43 PM - kenenthk: It's $700 on eBay apparently lol
Jul 11, 2021 1:49 PM - Veho: Fucking scalpers.
Jul 11, 2021 1:51 PM - kenenthk: Let's spend $700 ona emulation box instead of a decent PC that can do the same thing
Jul 11, 2021 1:54 PM - Veho: It's a neat little device, at the original price. At $700, not so much.
Jul 11, 2021 2:06 PM - kenenthk: At $700 you could grab an apu rig that's just as on pair with it
Jul 11, 2021 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Watching black widow sure are a lot of catfights
Jul 11, 2021 3:22 PM - BORTZ: [laugh track]
Jul 11, 2021 3:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gasp, token attractive female cliche character's movie has token attractive female cliche character tropes in it
Jul 11, 2021 3:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whoooooooo could've seen that coming???
Jul 11, 2021 3:51 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Bortz was here 
Jul 11, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Omg a staff member used the shitbox alert cnn
Jul 11, 2021 4:13 PM - aadz93: my pc can pretty much emulate everything
Jul 11, 2021 4:15 PM - kenenthk: It struggles with Atari
Jul 11, 2021 5:05 PM - OldBoi: Space Invaders. Atari game right?
Jul 11, 2021 5:05 PM - ChibiMofo: OMG, some member of the low-iQ crowd dissed CNN! Which NaziNetwork do you get your propaganda from? FauxNews or SnoozeMax?
Jul 11, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: That was a diss?
Jul 11, 2021 7:17 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Can your pc emulate a Iphone? 
Jul 11, 2021 7:27 PM - ashton_the_cabbit: yes
Jul 11, 2021 8:02 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/a-sealed-copy-of-super-mario-64-just-sold-at-auction-fo-1847269269
Jul 11, 2021 8:04 PM - Veho: I just downloaded it for free.
Jul 11, 2021 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: BRB while I buy a $5 repro box and have a display item just as good for 0.0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% the cost ;O;
Jul 11, 2021 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Murrio 64 isn't that good....
Jul 11, 2021 8:38 PM - kenenthk: Gotta catch em all
Jul 11, 2021 8:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pokeman Skeet
Jul 11, 2021 8:41 PM - kenenthk: Imagine going into your old closet and finding tons of sealed copies off to pawn stars we go!
Jul 11, 2021 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah fuck that, they'll offer you $20 cuz they "gotta get it graded and I gotta store it and keep it in my shop!!"
Jul 11, 2021 8:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta sell it to an idiot millionaire on eBay instead 
Jul 11, 2021 8:45 PM - kenenthk: That's $20 and a big Mac good sir
Jul 11, 2021 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Maybe a smile and chuckle followed by a dumb joke
Jul 11, 2021 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pat tried that lol
Jul 11, 2021 8:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they offered like 500 bucks for his copy of the Nintendo world championship cart lol
Jul 11, 2021 8:55 PM - kenenthk: Yeah they turned down a bunch of rare Pokemon cards also
Jul 11, 2021 9:25 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/1A4Dq839ZSU?feature=share
Jul 11, 2021 9:28 PM - SG854: Did Kotuka just complain that the auction money could be used to save people around the world?
Jul 11, 2021 9:29 PM - SG854: It's like that Kotaku PS5 review where they complained that it's a privilege to play the PS5 during the pandemic when bad things are happening in the world. They try to guilt you. And they started talking about Biden. What does that have to do with the PS5?
Jul 11, 2021 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, it's Kotaku, do you expect good journalism from them? lol
Jul 11, 2021 11:44 PM - aadz93: y'all should go try and suck the black out of night
Jul 12, 2021 2:12 AM - banjo2: https://tenor.com/view/dead-chat-xd-lmao-lmfao-haha-gif-20649281


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 13, 2021)

Jul 12, 2021 12:34 PM - Veho: Giant fucking fish ate my banana.
Jul 12, 2021 12:35 PM - Veho: 
Jul 12, 2021 12:35 PM - Veho: But this is not a euphemism. I was feeding ducks at the lake yesterday and I threw a chunk of banana and a FUCKHUEG  fucking carp emerged from the deep and fucking inhaled that banana like nothing.
Jul 12, 2021 12:36 PM - Veho: (something something kensmum)
Jul 12, 2021 12:55 PM - mthrnite: fish are the original gangstas
Jul 12, 2021 12:58 PM - Veho: OG
Jul 12, 2021 1:05 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/IXkqn5c
Jul 12, 2021 1:59 PM - seany1990: How do I message the mods?
Jul 12, 2021 2:13 PM - Veho: If it's something about your account, just send them a PM. If you want to report a post in a thread, use the report function.
Jul 12, 2021 2:13 PM - mthrnite: click FORUMS, find STAFF ONLINE, click one and send PM.
Jul 12, 2021 2:13 PM - mthrnite: chanting hellps
Jul 12, 2021 2:14 PM - mthrnite: chicken optional
Jul 12, 2021 2:15 PM - Veho: ADE DUE DAMBALLA
Jul 12, 2021 2:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TrUTRQ6.jpg
Jul 12, 2021 2:29 PM - Veho: Me.
Jul 12, 2021 2:50 PM - Skelletonike: Was reading some of my posts from over 10 years ago. Damn the cringe.
Jul 12, 2021 2:58 PM - Veho: My older posts are so much better than the drivel I post these days.
Jul 12, 2021 3:06 PM - Skelletonike: My 2009 self was filthy trash
Jul 12, 2021 3:06 PM - Skelletonike: asking about antipiracy in games, tsk tsk
Jul 12, 2021 3:06 PM - Skelletonike: I spit on my past self z.z
Jul 12, 2021 3:07 PM - Skelletonike: https://imgur.com/Uvyr0jo
Jul 12, 2021 3:07 PM - Veho: Plz don't flaunt your personal growth in the shoutbox.
Jul 12, 2021 3:07 PM - Skelletonike: does have some irony with my current sig zz
Jul 12, 2021 3:07 PM - Skelletonike: why can't I? z.z
Jul 12, 2021 3:10 PM - Veho: There are minors present. You can't just wave your growth around.
Jul 12, 2021 3:13 PM - Skelletonike: they will grow too
Jul 12, 2021 3:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you might postivietly influence us, dont do that
Jul 12, 2021 3:43 PM - Veho: Inspire us with your growth.
Jul 12, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/SJrpVoRx0Z4?feature=share
Jul 12, 2021 4:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8WpCG7Z.png
Jul 12, 2021 4:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Chx2esV.png
Jul 12, 2021 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 12, 2021 5:25 PM - Flame: eww
Jul 12, 2021 5:25 PM - Flame: i can imagine tom and psionic playing that
Jul 12, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: I don't go around imagining hairy dudes fishing with buttplugs... often.
Jul 12, 2021 5:27 PM - Veho: But you do you.
Jul 12, 2021 5:29 PM - Flame: 
Jul 12, 2021 5:34 PM - Veho: 
Jul 12, 2021 5:37 PM - Veho: Fell down the Nerf rabbit hole, I know more than I ever wanted to know about Nerf and Nerf-adjacent products.
Jul 12, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: I just wanted to see if the blaster I wanted to buy was worth buying, but then one thing led to another and now I've watched a thousand reviews, tutorials and guides.
Jul 12, 2021 5:50 PM - Veho: tl;dr: it is worth buying.
Jul 12, 2021 5:52 PM - Veho: And as with any hobby, some people take it to extremes.
Jul 12, 2021 5:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i fell down the mech keyboard rabbit hole
Jul 12, 2021 5:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's come to a point where my mom said "no you're not buying any more keyboards you have enough"
Jul 12, 2021 5:54 PM - Veho: Went down that one before this one.
Jul 12, 2021 5:55 PM - Veho: I was looking for a keyboard and came across the mechanical keyboard community and whoah nelly.
Jul 12, 2021 5:57 PM - Veho: And, again, some people take it to extremes.
Jul 12, 2021 5:57 PM - Veho: $1500 keyboards and so on.
Jul 12, 2021 5:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: haha those people are crazy...
Jul 12, 2021 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *quickly hides expensive custom*
Jul 12, 2021 5:59 PM - mthrnite: My holy grail is finding an adapter for my original Macintosh (128k) keyboard.
Jul 12, 2021 5:59 PM - mthrnite: KLOCK KLOCK KLOCK KLOCK
Jul 12, 2021 6:01 PM - Veho: Get this one, mthr: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hK2cnxXauls
Jul 12, 2021 6:03 PM - Veho: The Uberklok.
Jul 12, 2021 6:05 PM - mthrnite: too much klock not enough chock
Jul 12, 2021 6:05 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9vtI0J60LI
Jul 12, 2021 6:05 PM - mthrnite: hmmmm... might be an adapter out there now
Jul 12, 2021 6:06 PM - mthrnite: is the dream alive?
Jul 12, 2021 6:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: Mthr!
Jul 12, 2021 6:06 PM - Lilith Valentine: 
Jul 12, 2021 6:08 PM - mthrnite: hello darling
Jul 12, 2021 6:08 PM - mthrnite: https://www.drakware.com/shop/p/mac2usb
Jul 12, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: Is that 3D printed?
Jul 12, 2021 6:24 PM - Veho: Very custom.
Jul 12, 2021 6:25 PM - Veho: Wow, they have some obscure adapters  
Jul 12, 2021 6:30 PM - mthrnite: This is the first time I've seen a phonecord to usb one, been looking a while
Jul 12, 2021 6:30 PM - mthrnite: 25 bucks is worth the risk
Jul 12, 2021 6:30 PM - mthrnite: like, i don't neeeed it but I waaaant it.
Jul 12, 2021 6:31 PM - mthrnite: much like i didn't need that apple watch but Woot made me an offer I couldn't refuse
Jul 12, 2021 6:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now give me one in the OPPOSITE DIRECTION 
Jul 12, 2021 6:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: USB2Mac pls 
Jul 12, 2021 6:33 PM - mthrnite: https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/2935759/Imported_Blog_Media/ParalleltoUSB.jpg
Jul 12, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: They do have a few USB to oldies adapters.
Jul 12, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: But no USB2Mac.
Jul 12, 2021 6:35 PM - mthrnite: https://electronics.woot.com/offers/apple-watch-series-4-your-choice-sd-29
Jul 12, 2021 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One day I'll bother making one
Jul 12, 2021 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or just buy an M0110a
Jul 12, 2021 6:35 PM - mthrnite: ^^^
Jul 12, 2021 6:36 PM - mthrnite: the sound beats the old IBMs imho
Jul 12, 2021 6:36 PM - mthrnite: and they're hard to beat
Jul 12, 2021 6:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "the sound beats the old IBMs imho" thems fighting words
Jul 12, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Please you're like 5
Jul 12, 2021 6:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You've never heard an M0110A or a Model M in person ;O;
Jul 12, 2021 6:44 PM - mthrnite: no dis to the old ibms, they pretty fuckin sweet
Jul 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, why can't companies that put charger ports on the bottom of their handheld devices just include a damn right-angled cable with it?
Jul 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: my perceived internet age gets lower and lower
Jul 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Stop making me buy them because you want to give my device a little cable dick 
Jul 12, 2021 7:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: once i told someone i was 6 feet tall and they went "damn the resident toddler is taller than me"
Jul 12, 2021 7:34 PM - Veho: What up, short stuff.
Jul 12, 2021 7:36 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: How short is short? Under 6 ft?
Jul 12, 2021 7:36 PM - Veho: Anything shorter than me.
Jul 12, 2021 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet Veho is monstrously tall
Jul 12, 2021 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bet Veho is like 6'11
Jul 12, 2021 7:44 PM - Veho: 6'5.
Jul 12, 2021 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: we're the same length
Jul 12, 2021 7:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 12, 2021 7:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 12, 2021 7:51 PM - Veho: Wanna swordfight?   
Jul 12, 2021 7:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Put on glow in the dark condoms, have a lightsaber battle 
Jul 12, 2021 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/G3uArbA.gif
Jul 12, 2021 7:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/G3uArbA.gif
Jul 12, 2021 7:53 PM - Veho: 
Jul 12, 2021 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 12, 2021 8:30 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well, that conversation happened 
Jul 12, 2021 8:34 PM - banjo2: real man's swordfight https://youtu.be/pFGVUOnBH_c
Jul 12, 2021 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: sure, as long as the balls don't touch
Jul 12, 2021 8:53 PM - Veho: But that's the best part!
Jul 12, 2021 9:20 PM - Scott_pilgrim: wait i gotta get hard before we can fight real quick
Jul 12, 2021 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He said swordfight, not pocketknife fight
Jul 12, 2021 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Jul 12, 2021 9:27 PM - Veho: ;o;
Jul 12, 2021 9:28 PM - Veho: Tom, don't mock my cock   ;o;
Jul 12, 2021 9:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: when does a knife become a sword?
Jul 12, 2021 9:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1ft 
Jul 12, 2021 9:30 PM - Veho: Remember the old saying, "the penis mightier than a sword".
Jul 12, 2021 9:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: many men beat their meat
Jul 12, 2021 9:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but only the strongest defeat it
Jul 12, 2021 9:42 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/l5obLmJ4O9E
Jul 12, 2021 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.boredpanda.com/cat-butt-gem-jewel-twinkle-tush/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic
Jul 12, 2021 9:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The beatings will continue until morale improves?
Jul 13, 2021 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Hmm $2 Google play credit what app would make worth using it on
Jul 13, 2021 2:21 AM - OldBoi: Windows 13
Jul 13, 2021 2:30 AM - banjo2: brandon
Jul 13, 2021 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Uremum calls me brandon


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 14, 2021)

Jul 13, 2021 at 5:27 AM - banjo2: nice to meet you brandon
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:29 AM - kenenthk: Never give a mom your real name
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:31 AM - mthrnite: my mom saved me from being named Louis Henry
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:31 AM - mthrnite: I woulda had to be a country singer or a serial killer
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:31 AM - mthrnite: whynotboth.jpg
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:31 AM - kenenthk: Theirs a difference in the two?
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:32 AM - mthrnite: Porter Wagoner slays with fashion
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:32 AM - kenenthk: Johnny cash abuses women with style
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:32 AM - mthrnite: poor delia
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:33 AM - mthrnite: delia'sgone.mp3
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:33 AM - kenenthk: Yelawolf murders beats
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:36 AM - mthrnite: what hath god wrought
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:36 AM - kenenthk: God is a country singer
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:37 AM - mthrnite: alabama eminem
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:37 AM - mthrnite: god is the bass player for motorhead
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:37 AM - kenenthk: I can do anything as long as I become a famous musician
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:38 AM - mthrnite: or preacher
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:38 AM - kenenthk: Nah god backs up Ozzy's bird appetite
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:38 AM - mthrnite: the bible makes no distinction between bats and birds
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Fact a preacher makes more then a cop
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:40 AM - mthrnite: they get that sweet real estate deal too
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:40 AM - kenenthk: Jehavou has most of Michael Jacksons money
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:43 AM - mthrnite: bet he got a badass hotrod too
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:44 AM - kenenthk: One or two
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:54 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/3_7yCk4wD8Y?feature=share
Jul 13, 2021 at 9:46 AM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2021/07/11/minnesota-goldfish-invasive/?outputType=amp
Jul 13, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: https://bonesuckin.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Bone-Suckin-Sauce-16-oz.jpg
Jul 13, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: Suck my bone.
Jul 13, 2021 at 1:39 PM - kenenthk: Your elbow bone?
Jul 13, 2021 at 1:40 PM - kenenthk: You meant to go to a porn site typed a word wrong and found sauce instead didn't you?
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: Yes.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: That's how I find most the stuff I post here.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:05 PM - Veho: Mistyped porn searches.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:09 PM - kenenthk: Billion dollar seo idea for porn site act like you're typing other things
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:09 PM - Veho: On a possibly related note, anyone need a fuckhueg corner sofa?
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:10 PM - kenenthk: If you pay shipping
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:11 PM - kenenthk: I could probably buy a brand new sofa over shipping
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:12 PM - Veho: Probably.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Veho: This one is 6 by 6 feet, preeety heavy, shipping would probably cost more than a new sofa.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:15 PM - kenenthk: I've actually been wanting a new set the ones I have aren't big enough for my fat ass
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:16 PM - kenenthk: But fuck spending $500 on brand new furniture my damn cat will claw up
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:49 PM - SG854: So the Breaking Bad plot only works in America
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:49 PM - SG854: If Walter White was in Europe he wouldn't need to start a drug empire
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:50 PM - kenenthk: The queens bed is made of pure Columbian cocaine
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:51 PM - SG854: His medical bill wouldn't be America High Prices and no Drug selling would need to occur to pay for those bills
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:52 PM - SG854: It really is a plot that only works in the U.S. lol.
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:58 PM - kenenthk: Das racist
Jul 13, 2021 at 2:59 PM - Veho: In Breaking Bad he sells meth to pay for his treatment?
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Veho: A European version would work if the cancer was inoperable, so he starts making meth so he could leave his family financially secure or something.
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Damn doctors out for a family emergency best we can do is make you wait another month
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Veho: I love living in a metropolitan area. We have more than one doctor available.
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/uFYjluD.png
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:10 PM - kenenthk: Sad part is it's a huge hospital but they only assign you one doctor and can't talk to others when they're out
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:09 AM - Veho: On a possibly related note, anyone need a fuckhueg corner sofa? < I'll trade you the Anbernic for it ;O;
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Veho: But then you would have a sofa but nothing to play on it.
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Veho: Very "Gift of the magi."
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ah but you forget, I got my GPD Win 3 now ;O;
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Veho: Oh yeah.
Jul 13, 2021 at 3:45 PM - SG854: They put him on chemotherapy. But most of his money making is for the family as he says it.
Jul 13, 2021 at 4:32 PM - Scott_pilgrim: breaking bad but he's an art teacher and instead of selling meth he does commissions for furry porn
Jul 13, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Veho: Don't all art teachers do that?
Jul 13, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nah theyd make enough money to do it full time
Jul 13, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: furry porn artists make a suprising amount
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet they would make more if the furry art was also meth
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smoking hot ass takes on a hole new meaning
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anyone ever try that Google Meet thing?
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:24 PM - Veho: Hmm, sell drugs disguised as furry porn prints.
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:25 PM - Veho: "The dog selected this package but it probably smelled all the cum on it."
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: free furry porn with every meth purchase
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:33 PM - Scott_pilgrim: how to (somewhat) sneakily promote your patreon
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Veho: Free drugz with every piece of furry art (or "fart" for short).
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Scott_pilgrim: furry fart porn
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Veho: Braap.
Jul 13, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://hard-drive.net/rockstar-confirms-director-of-gta-6-hasnt-even-been-born-yet/
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:06 PM - Veho: Hey Tom, you have a bunch of 3D printers just lying around, right?
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:07 PM - Veho: Print me some W40K models  
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ..you can do that?
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: also i had no idea you played warhammer veho
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Veho: I don't, but I love models and miniatures.
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love the video games
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah only fucking nerds play 40k
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But collecting models = ultra chad
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I am nerd
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even in death I still serve!
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Sicklyboy: I feel accomplished on account of having 2 of my 8 printers not only being functional, but printing at the same time right now.
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/pDrIYwB4OAs
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 3 printers 
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...one doesn't work but that's ok ;O;
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe Anycubic will have replacement parts for sale now lol
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Damn, nothing yet 
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Sicklyboy: Ender 3, Geeetech A20M (not working), 2x Sunlu S8 (one working, one not assembled), a LONGER Orange 30 (working but a pain in the ass because resin) 2x BIQU Magician (one needing some minor work, one not working and being harvested for parts but will probably rebuild anyway), a Prusa i3 Mk3 clone that's not done being built yet
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Sicklyboy: A20M is a piece of shit printer, don't buy that crap
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Sicklyboy: The BIQU Magician that has problems really only needs a nozzle swap iirc, I don't know wtf happened but I did a test print that came out "ok" and then my next print barely worked. Looked and saw that the 0.4mm nozzle was blown right the fuck out to like 1.2mm somehow.
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:34 PM - Sicklyboy: iirc, can't get a good enough grip on the hotend without disassembling the part cooling fan so I just tossed the printer to the side. If and when I start using it again I'm probably going to design a new electronics enclosure so I can use a well supported display and mainboard.
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just have an Ender 3 v2, and 2 Anycubic Vypers lol
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One of which isnt working
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Although doing some googling, I see others have the same issue and I might be able to quickly fix it 
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uses a strain gauge for leveling, and apparently they're getting bent from the factory and thus not working
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gonna try bending the bracket and see if that fixes it
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be cool, then I can go through with my plan of making the Ender a laser engraver
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well it's halfway fixed ish lol, it still fails to level but I think I just need to bend the bracket a bit more finely when I have more time
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just weld metal like a real man  lol
Jul 13, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sex toys might be problematic....
Jul 13, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Veho: Nonsense. Just make sure to sand them to your taste.
Jul 13, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Veho: Some people like 'em gritty.
Jul 13, 2021 at 10:23 PM - OldBoi: yep
Jul 13, 2021 at 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: aw what happened to your A20M?
Jul 13, 2021 at 10:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: mine still works
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Loopuze1: oh, cool, there's a chat
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Loopuze1: I come seeking help!
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:18 PM - Loopuze1: My R4 gold pro came today, and I'm at the point where I'm trying to load B9S with the magnet. I've got that working, but then I get "SigHaxed FIRM was not installed"
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:18 PM - Loopuze1: I found some other message threads of people with the same problem, but their issues were fixed when they found out they were using a devkit file, which I double checked and I am not
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:18 PM - Loopuze1: the folder on the SD is named properly, "boot9strap"
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:18 PM - Loopuze1: both files are in it, I followed the instructions to the letter, and I'm not sure what else to do
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:19 PM - Loopuze1: oh, yeah, I'm trying to get ntrboot working on an R4 with a 3DS XL
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just buy a large microSD card and hack it?
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:21 PM - Loopuze1: Updated too far
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:21 PM - Loopuze1: I'm so close is all!
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: GB GBA DS and 3DS works fine no need for R4
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pretty sure all firmwares are hackable?
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Loopuze1: my understanding was that if your 3DS was updated to the latest, there wasn't anything you could do to hack it
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Loopuze1: so that's interesting if true and I'll have to check it out
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Loopuze1: because the 3ds.guide place says the only solution is soldering if you're 11.14 or whatever
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://3ds.hacks.guide/get-started.html
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Loopuze1: yeah, I did everything to the letter
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:24 PM - Loopuze1: every comment thread, it's always that they used the b9s devkit files on accident, but that's definitely not my problem, I've double and triple checked
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://3ds.hacks.guide/installing-boot9strap-(browser)
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:25 PM - Loopuze1: wait, ha, I figured it out
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:25 PM - Loopuze1: I avoided devkit, but I got ntr version of b9s when I shouldn't have
Jul 13, 2021 at 11:26 PM - Loopuze1: thanks for your help 
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:13 AM - mthrnite: It was nothing, really.
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:14 AM - mthrnite: I just sat here and watched Psi drop wisdom
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:15 AM - mthrnite: waiting patiently for someone to talk about someone's mom
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: uuuhhh my mom made garlic bread
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:19 AM - mthrnite: nice!
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:21 AM - mthrnite: I hope you were appreciative
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:22 AM - mthrnite: not only is it nice, but it might score you some cinnamon toast this weekend
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:22 AM - mthrnite: butter up mom
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:22 AM - mthrnite: i mean that in a figurative sense
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:23 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0JxRW3TqWU
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:44 AM - 1B51004: mmmmm fabric bed
Jul 14, 2021 at 12:45 AM - 1B51004: *garbic bed
Jul 14, 2021 at 1:28 AM - SG854: Mother
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: No, it doesn't say you have to solder.... It says update
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: and use browser exploit
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Guess Chucky is getting a series each episode he will murder a new kid


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 15, 2021)

Jul 14, 2021 at 6:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Chucky Cheese?
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:09 AM - kenenthk: Yes psi the only scary part will be recycled pizza
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.pexels.com/video/rotating-colorful-artwork-4667605/
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:13 AM - kenenthk: Did you confiscate lsd again?
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:33 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08LNY42BL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_SP1VCNGWAJAGFEZQZBWA?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1 kinda tempted to get this think someone said all 001s were hackable?
Jul 14, 2021 at 9:18 AM - kenenthk: https://www.tomshardware.com/amp/news/station-m2-tiny-pc
Jul 14, 2021 at 1:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not all, has to be a model manufactured before a certain date
Jul 14, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you can't see the serial number so you can check, don't bother buying
Jul 14, 2021 at 1:38 PM - kenenthk: See most that claim hacked on eBay are like $250 don't know if it's really worth paying that much
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been playing Diablo III on the Switch it's not half bad
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got that Ultimate collection thing for 59.99 so Diablo II remaster is coming to the Switch?
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but who wants to give Nintendo money for games
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just emulate it, anything worth bothering with on the Switch can be emulated on PC lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:16 PM - kenenthk: So switch emulator is pretty stable now
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has been for years lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:16 PM - kenenthk: Might need to try it later
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yuzu and Ryujinx are the two main ones, Yuzu is probably easier to use/run so use that one
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah its really good to be honest
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably will only buy like 3-4 switch games maybe used.... Lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fitgirl makes repacks of Switch games with everything already configured, so you could probably just grab one of those and then everything is just configured and setup for you
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:18 PM - kenenthk: Hoping they get the android version decent soon it would probably run good on the shield
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Noo lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Android version will never be good
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since the only Android version is one that stole code and never updates it
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And the Shield certainly won't run it well
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Since it, y'know, requires a specific controller lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Some nerd out there may figure it out
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if those tiny win10 cubes would emulate it decent enough
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, you need at least a half decent CPU lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Little Celerons are trash tier
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:23 PM - kenenthk: See some are starting to come out with ryzen5 apus
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:27 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newegg.com/maibenben-minipc-25/p/2DS-008U-00006?item=9SIAWZ5E3W8421&source=googleshopping&nm_mc=knc-googlemkp-mobile&cm_mmc=knc-googlemkp-mobile-_-pla-maibenben+official+store-_-barebone+systems+-+mini+%2f+booksize-_-9SIAWZ5E3W8421&gclid=CjwKCAjwlrqHBhByEiwAnLmYUHhD2p0ySFftbJ4HzJ0pZREsWtHdG6ZOhJOKR_jlEPCxNN37z0iTzhoCvzkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get a Ryzen 5900X they are pretty decent lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3900X even lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.newegg.com/amd-ryzen-9-3900x/p/N82E16819113103?item=N82E16819113103&nm_mc=knc-googleadwords&cm_mmc=knc-googleadwords-_-processors%20-%20desktops-_-amd-_-19113103&source=region
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Half the price I paid lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 4.6Ghz 12 cores what's not to love
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All the emulations
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:43 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but we're comparing prebuilt tiny pcs here
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Doubt you'll see any packing a ryzen9 anytime soon
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bigger is better, just ask your mom  lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:45 PM - kenenthk: If only you had something big enough to offer
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sadly I can't compete with donkey lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:47 PM - kenenthk: Donkey does get the dragon
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is taking immense control on my part.... I ordered a box of Japanese snacks and my girlfriend comes home in a few hours so we gonna eat them together... But my curiosity is killing me lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:48 PM - kenenthk: Be sure to check the ingredients for cat
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01DHYLBIK?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:49 PM - kenenthk: Cat and msg
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't read any of it for shit, but looks fascinating.
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:50 PM - kenenthk: Saw that thought about getting it
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It looks worth it, considering it's from Japan
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Theirs apps that should translate it if you get curious enough
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:51 PM - kenenthk: Hold the covid
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Does have a tiny Pikachu candy bar, that's the only thing I recognize
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://shop17-makeshop.akamaized.net/shopimages/sankanoh/000000001972_bI2XGFk.jpg
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's one of them lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:54 PM - kenenthk: Gonna laugh if half of it's covered in wasabi powder
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:55 PM - kenenthk: Hide the green death
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would be gross lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:56 PM - kenenthk: Damn you Japan and your spices of death
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I love horse radish but Wassabi is some next level shit lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:57 PM - kenenthk: Only really like horsey sauce with Arby's
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like that on my beef lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Surprised peta hasn't accused them if animal cruelty over it yet
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they probably have
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:00 PM - kenenthk: They're holding horses hostage milking them back their for their sauce
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Veho: 
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:01 PM - kenenthk: Whose down to develop a fake news site
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qLGcufP.jpg
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: MILF now stands for Moro Islamic Liberation Front I'd Like To Fuck.
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:03 PM - kenenthk: Those Islamic mom's are hot don't have to look at their faces
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADrBo7u3tR4
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Veho: If your stinkhorn lasts more than 4 hours, consult a physician.
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: biggus dickus
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:26 PM - banjo2: What's so funny about sussus amogus?
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Veho: Fungus Amongus.
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: His wife was named incontientia
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Veho: INCONTINENTIA... BUTTOCKS
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Lol someone failed at making a big Mac https://i.ibb.co/QkCk6P7/IMG-20210714-094214.jpg
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:55 PM - Veho: Is that raw or what?
Jul 14, 2021 at 3:58 PM - kenenthk: Used the same middle bun as the bottom
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Veho: Unless you have some weird fetish for the bottom bun, this is a complete non-issue.
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Nah gotta blow it up on twitter
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:14 PM - kenenthk: Sue the bastards for misinterpreting a product
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:15 PM - Veho: Go full Karen.
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:15 PM - Veho: "Don't make me feel slightly inconvenienced. You wouldn't like me when I'm slightly inconvenienced."
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:23 PM - kenenthk: You gave me the wrong bun give me free food for life
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:27 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7fJrgDsCPL0
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:50 PM - OldBoi: over a slushie.... really xlady?
Jul 14, 2021 at 4:55 PM - kenenthk: She was a slushie
Jul 14, 2021 at 5:01 PM - OldBoi: lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Veho: What did they do to her slushie?
Jul 14, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Scott_pilgrim: jizzed in it
Jul 14, 2021 at 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Gave her the wrong size
Jul 14, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/q6eP6hL.jpg
Jul 14, 2021 at 6:28 PM - SG854: The funniest Karen I ever seen
Jul 14, 2021 at 6:28 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/dSEsl2l7x6s
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/1b50zks < Wow guys look how HD this is
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10/10 HD
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maximum high definition alright
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: my statement of "just use dolphin" still stands
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: N64 can't compete!!!!
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not really
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Still can't use normal controllers on Dolphin
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/zhVhPUG.jpg
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So far the normal controls are...ok
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You have to hold down L to turn the fucking camera though, can't just use the R stick which is fucking dumb lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:42 PM - SG854: Sound like a day 1 purchase for me
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Annnnnnnnnnnnd combat sucks lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No major emulation issues on Yuzu though so far, that's nice
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A couple particle effects are a bit glitchy but otherwise so far so good lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even runs nice on my GPD Win 3 lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Loftwing controls are 10/10 though
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: I was wondering how they were gonna make combat work, I guess they didn't
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You just flick the R stick in the direction you want to swing
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like the first Monster Hunter game, if you've ever played that
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And, like the first Monster Hunter game, it's awful lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not too bad for normal mobs but bosses I think people are going to struggle
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno if it's just the emulator being weird or my input config or what but it seems like sometimes it just doesn't read my stick movements as a flick and just fails to swing
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: nah the original was like that too lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: so it's accurate
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: kept doing stabs instead of swings
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This time stabbing is mapped to pressing the right stick so that's nice at least, can always spam stab if you need to
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:39 PM - SG854: Had no problem with the original
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: except stabbing only works on certain enemies
Jul 14, 2021 at 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Lol sue the emulator the joycon drift
Jul 14, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Veho: The emulator is 100% faithful to the original, it even includes joycon drift.
Jul 14, 2021 at 11:51 PM - Scott_pilgrim: remember when nintendo made good rereleases?
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Crazynoob458: @sctoo pilgrim
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Crazynoob458: fuck pressed eeter
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Crazynoob458: im dumb
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Crazynoob458: but yeah
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Crazynoob458: nintendo had good releases
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:46 AM - banjo2: yeah mario 25th anniversary so good
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:55 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i was refering to wind waker HD
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:13 AM - banjo2: gbatemp unicode emojis when
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: never
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: mobile peasent
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (yes before i know you can use emoji on pc)
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: before you say it*
Jul 15, 2021 at 3:10 AM - banjo2: why not?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 16, 2021)

Jul 15, 2021 at 5:26 AM - SG854: Whoa manuelasparkles has a little dark side lol
Jul 15, 2021 at 5:26 AM - SG854: https://gbatemp.net/members/alexander1970.469483/
Jul 15, 2021 at 5:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: stepdads fucking suck
Jul 15, 2021 at 6:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (speaking from exprience)
Jul 15, 2021 at 8:21 AM - Chary: Have you tried having a stepladder for a dad instead
Jul 15, 2021 at 8:42 AM - kenenthk: If you walk underneath stepdads it's 7 years bad luck
Jul 15, 2021 at 8:52 AM - Veho: Stepdadder.
Jul 15, 2021 at 8:52 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/x2dbgvE.jpg
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:02 AM - Skelletonike: out of 13 people at my office, 4 tested positive for covid :')
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:07 AM - kenenthk: Ship me a new iPhone and breathe into the box
Jul 15, 2021 at 10:19 AM - kenenthk: I gotta get a new power strip damn thing turns off my display at the slightest nudge
Jul 15, 2021 at 12:39 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/rMbRtvp/Untitled.png bought a switch yo
Jul 15, 2021 at 1:05 PM - banjo2: hello chat
Jul 15, 2021 at 1:18 PM - banjo2: anyone wanna be friends
Jul 15, 2021 at 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Ha
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/313592731538?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=313592731538&targetid=1263094003826&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=9023858&poi=&campaignid=13822875070&mkgroupid=121886617342&rlsatarget=aud-622027676548la-1263094003826&abcId=9300603&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjwub-HBhCyARIsAPctr7wRUYBqrAZ19YrGNCrmKBzFFz_FGx1IUkW4jSjLcAxTYTarftPtrwQaAsY3EAL
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:30 PM - kenenthk: Thanks for ruining it by saying something
Jul 15, 2021 at 2:35 PM - banjo2: hop on league
Jul 15, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: pokemon sword and shield are bad games
Jul 15, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Veho: K
Jul 15, 2021 at 5:50 PM - kenenthk: k
Jul 15, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: K
Jul 15, 2021 at 5:56 PM - kenenthk: racist
Jul 15, 2021 at 6:05 PM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up cracker
Jul 15, 2021 at 6:44 PM - banjo2: Based and cringe
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2013/01/11/1178129/-Schools-spreading-socialism-by-teaching-the-distributive-property%7C
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:31 PM - kenenthk: https://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/whats-on/food-drink-news/dominos-issues-apology-offensive-pizza-21045653.amp
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the two sides of political insanity
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Japan Dominos have invented a dish that insults both England and Italy" based dominos
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:39 PM - banjo2: Epic embed fail
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:39 PM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up loser shoutbox doesnt have embeds
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:41 PM - banjo2: No external emoji perms tbh
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: lurk more
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:44 PM - banjo2: Troll
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:47 PM - banjo2: Also "shut up loser shoutbox doesnt have embeds" never stopped Twitch users
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: why would i care about what retards do
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Sicklyboy: That pizza looks kinda fire ngl
Jul 15, 2021 at 7:49 PM - banjo2: That's a fair point. I concede.
Jul 15, 2021 at 8:30 PM - Veho: What a bunch of fucking crybabies. Whoever complained about that pizza needs to take the stick out of their ass, it obviously chafes too much and makes them cry.
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would try it, at least lol
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now if I can just figure out how to import shit from Chrome to AdBlock...
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Veho: https://foodanddrink.scotsman.com/food/livingston-fish-and-chip-shop-is-serving-up-a-hugely-popular-chips-and-cheese-pizza/
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:15 PM - kenenthk: God for it what psis Ads look like for him
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Forbid*
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So it's not even new lol
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: They need a poutini pizza to piss off Canadian's
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Canada goes to war with Italy
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:17 PM - OldBoi: with Canadian bacon on it
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:34 PM - mthrnite: where can i buy this poontang pizza
Jul 15, 2021 at 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Uremum knows
Jul 15, 2021 at 10:07 PM - mthrnite: it would be easier to ask a pissed off canadian
Jul 15, 2021 at 10:13 PM - Veho: Pizza is slang for vagina in Croatian, so saying "poontang pizza" is redundant. Ayyyy.
Jul 15, 2021 at 10:15 PM - Veho: And with that, I leave you. Night!
Jul 15, 2021 at 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Veho is off to get some pizza 
Jul 15, 2021 at 10:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho, try a spinach pizza 
Jul 15, 2021 at 11:59 PM - 1B51004: my house has been cursed by the ghost of language barriers, send help
Jul 16, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like some pizza tonight...
Jul 16, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot and cheesy and a crispy crust....
Jul 16, 2021 at 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I guess eating it crust first is a thing?
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Not sure if I like fishy pizza thpugh.
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do they charge extra for two pizza....
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: who want my pizza
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:54 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (due to legaal reasons i must state this is a joke)
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: *eats the pizza*
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: They need a poutini pizza to piss off Canadian's <- i think you already pissed them off by spelling poutine wrong
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: poutine pizza is just carbs on top of carbs
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: sounds amazing though


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 17, 2021)

Jul 16, 2021 at 6:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/y7eu4ccz3m4
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think it's even competing with the switch because people don't buy a switch for cross platform titles (they run like  anyways)
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: but price wise yeah 4 years of technological advancements will do that
Jul 16, 2021 at 8:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's all thanks to AMD this even exists though, because the intel based gaming handhelds were *not good*
Jul 16, 2021 at 8:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: little more than retro emulation devices
Jul 16, 2021 at 8:55 AM - hobbledehoy899: i'm rocking a 2970WX
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Fuck you JD ;O
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:04 AM - Duo8: a fucking handheld is more powerful than my laptop lamo
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:04 AM - Duo8: probably PC too
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:06 AM - kenenthk: A Fleshlight is more powerful then a girlfriend
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: a fleshlight is only as powerful as your hand
Jul 16, 2021 at 10:04 AM - kenenthk: Your hand is more powerful then a girlfriend
Jul 16, 2021 at 10:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: depends on the girl
Jul 16, 2021 at 10:48 AM - kenenthk: Uremum is the girl
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:00 AM - banjo2: I'm the guy
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:00 AM - banjo2: The real guy
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:02 AM - kenenthk: The Real guybye
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:02 AM - banjo2: And l say we go in, beat this unwinnable level, and get to the other side, where untold riches and a bounty fit for kings awaits us.
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of the week again https://youtu.be/kfVsfOSbJY0
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:16 AM - kenenthk: Tampon week?
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend is way better than my fleshlight even now the Fleshlight is in my garbage waiting for trash pickup lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She will be wife 3 eventually lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:24 AM - kenenthk: Until robotic sex dolls release and you replace her with one of those
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:26 AM - kenenthk: The app better have an on/off switch
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:32 AM - Veho: No off switches. NO BRAKES ON THE THE SUCC TRAIN
Jul 16, 2021 at 11:34 AM - kenenthk: At least make it to where you can switch off the vocal box
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:08 PM - Veho: For people with tiny peenors who can't plug the voicebox up with their dick.
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no gurgling sounds?
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:10 PM - kenenthk: Dick attachments for the male sexbots
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Live porn...
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch two sex bots reenact your favorite porn scene
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:12 PM - kenenthk: Control the girth with our dlc
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:20 PM - kenenthk: Wall-E pt2
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: hot
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: i wonder if there is wall-e pr0n
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:23 PM - kenenthk: Probably
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:24 PM - Veho: There is so much Wall-e porn you wouldn't believe.
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend is way better than my fleshlight even now the Fleshlight is in my garbage waiting for trash pickup lol <- my hand is better than my fleshlight tbh
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: but fleshlight + magic wand is a good combo
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:24 PM - kenenthk: I'm not surprised by the ones that know of it's existence
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: probably no more than a few pages
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: Frankly, that porn of it even exists is unbelieveable.
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: But no, it's more than just a few pages.
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:34 PM - kenenthk: People selling used furniture amaze me I want $300 ignore the dog piss and ripped patches
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:35 PM - kenenthk: May include semen stains
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Frankly, that porn of it even exists is unbelieveable. <- how so?
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: are you new to rule 34?
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:36 PM - kenenthk: If Goku banging Bulma is a thing I'm not surprised by anything porn related
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:37 PM - kenenthk: What scares me is when people start making Nickelodeon theme porn things
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:40 PM - Veho: Speaking of dog piss and ripped patches, we managed to get rid of the corner sofa I was griping about.
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: like rugrats porn?
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That a
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tommy loves his anal.,
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:51 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/W4qCQEA8ldY
Jul 16, 2021 at 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Grandpa was around those kids a little too much
Jul 16, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: Ya think? https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CaWNADzVIAEICc_.jpg
Jul 16, 2021 at 1:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: lonely space vixens sounds like my kind of movie
Jul 16, 2021 at 1:40 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6FG3fog0hM
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:41 PM - kenenthk: I almost stole a gallon of milk today got to my car and it clicked in my head I forgot to pay for it
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Flame: kenenthk you thief
Jul 16, 2021 at 2:45 PM - kenenthk: How many TBs worth of porn is downloaded on your hard drive right now huh?
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Veho: >storing porn in this, the year of Our Lord 2021
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Veho: Do you even stream?
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You gotta save the good ones in case they get purged ;O;
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Veho: True dat.
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Or a purge happens and all cell phone towers and ISPs go down
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Fuck survival I want that gas to generate enough power for my PC for p0rn until a zombie eats me
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: >storing porn in this, the year of Our Lord 2021 <- well what else are you gonna do when your internet is down?
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Veho: uremum  ;o;
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:26 PM - kenenthk: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/6f/2b/d7/6f2bd786b071f71803d792966f675100.jpg
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Veho: Now that Steam is coming out with the $400 gaming PC, I'm waiting for some Chinese company to release a knockoff for $300.
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:34 PM - kenenthk: The Ouya Switch
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Veho: Day 1 preorder  ;o;
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:36 PM - kenenthk: May end up buying it since you can duel boot into windows
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:38 PM - kenenthk: They better have portal preloaded init 
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:39 PM - Veho: Half Life 3  
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:39 PM - kenenthk: Locked at 30fps
Jul 16, 2021 at 3:48 PM - Veho: If that's what it takes.
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Half life 30fps
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "Now that Steam is coming out with the $400 gaming PC, I'm waiting for some Chinese company to release a knockoff for $300." so just the regular switch?
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He said a PC knockoff, not a shitty Android tablet wannabe ;O;
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: he didn't say PC knockoff, it's a knockoff so it probably wouldn't be x86/x64 based at all or if it is it'd be an atom
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:50 PM - OldBoi: Fuq it. I'm just gonna get the damn thing
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...are you dumb?
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: He 100% meant a PC 
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:52 PM - OldBoi: It looks like a bargain
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Not you lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm probably gonna grab the $400 one and see if I can shove more storage in it
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:53 PM - OldBoi: I cant play steam games on my laptop. so....
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:53 PM - OldBoi: I love ARMA 3
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: knockoff means design wise it says nothing about the internals
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: you know like all those sega genesis knockoffs with famiclone internals
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is what china does
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:54 PM - OldBoi: true
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: you expect better? 
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: regardless of what he meant, this is the reality
Jul 16, 2021 at 4:55 PM - OldBoi: This asian dude isnt afraid of china stuff
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Veho: I meant a handheld PC but TRJ has a point.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:31 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure it has an SD card expansion didn't see a full USB port on it unless you can use the c port with other expansion shit don't see why not
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:39 PM - OldBoi: No one has mentioned how  many SD gigs or terabytes you can use
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: At least 1TB.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:40 PM - OldBoi: thats great
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: If the Switch supports up to 2TB...
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:41 PM - OldBoi: 1 tb is all for me to need
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Not that many will support more then 2 I don't even know if 4tb cards exist
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:43 PM - OldBoi: true
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Veho: Yet.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2TB doesn't even exist yet
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Veho: But the standard exists.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Veho: And readers are designed to support the standard.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Veho: Address space and all that bullshit.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Considering 1tb is like $200 it's not really worth getting that much right now
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Veho: Anyway, Steam said you could use a powered USB-C hub as a USB host and use USB peripherals.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's already a new standard for SD cards anyways, SDUC
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Supposed to support up to 128TB lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Scotch tape a fucking SSD to the back of the damn thing then
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I meant upgrading the internal storage
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew SD cards for PC gaming
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:46 PM - OldBoi: 128TB? Sounds like a tower with Blades
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Does the back have any fancy sensors on it?
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hopefully Valve doesn't do something really anti-consumer and solders it to the board
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Veho: Just tape an external HDD to it and you're set.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It has a couple buttons on the back but that's it
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:48 PM - kenenthk: I could see 3rd parties making back storage expansion attachments
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:48 PM - OldBoi: I'l super glue the external HDD to it. LoL
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well there are vents there lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Lol cooling a system
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaUP6mmISz0
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:49 PM - OldBoi: Nah, I'll just stick it in ice if it get hot.
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: finally a game for me
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Steam deck+ add hard drive
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:51 PM - OldBoi: Is it December yet?
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Will you be broke by December?
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:51 PM - OldBoi: yep
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:52 PM - kenenthk: December is the one month of the year I let my alcoholism fly free
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:53 PM - OldBoi: lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:53 PM - kenenthk: The other months are just a warm up
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RZSFvPE.jpg
Jul 16, 2021 at 5:59 PM - kenenthk: The last of us pt 3
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:03 PM - kenenthk: The lady at the drive thru thought I was farting because I leaned up to put my wallet in my pocket
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:08 PM - OldBoi: Wow, moss growing on a keyboard
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:08 PM - OldBoi: unless it's a CHIA Keyboard. lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:09 PM - OldBoi: Eat pinto beans
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:11 PM - OldBoi: Thats another thing I wanna get is an Ergonomic keyboard
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Veho: What kind?
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:12 PM - OldBoi: th slightly offset type
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Veho: Split keyboard?
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:13 PM - OldBoi: something like that
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:14 PM - kenenthk: It's a china keyboard
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:15 PM - kenenthk: Split keyboards just ensure less sticky keys
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:16 PM - OldBoi: the keyboard im thinking of is just offset
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:17 PM - kenenthk: Slightly offset enough where your penis doesn't aim at
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:17 PM - OldBoi: half low n the other half higher
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:17 PM - OldBoi: i've seen it
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Your penis? We all wish we can see ours
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:22 PM - OldBoi: LoL
Jul 16, 2021 at 6:57 PM - Scott_pilgrim: apparently steamos is arch-based
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Veho: What is the significance of that?
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For gaming, basically nothing
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For general use, Arch is nice I guess
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very customizable and all that jazz
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Less resource usage usually, but ehh
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Veho: Do you think Valve is eating some losses to be able to sell the Steam Deck at that price, or is it really possible to push out a decent handheld PC for $400 (or less)?
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh they're 100% eating losses
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Veho: Aww.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I suspect they're trying to make them back with way overcharging the higher storage tiers
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $130 extra for a 256GB NVMe is silly lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:13 PM - kenenthk: According to google Valve is worth like $12bill right now
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can buy a 256GB NVMe for like $40 lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Veho: But even the higher tiers are not insane.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, they're still taking a loss even at the highest tier
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But they'll make that back easy from game sales given they take 30% of everything lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:15 PM - kenenthk: The cheaper model will probably outsell first then people will be like well if that's all they have in stock I'll buy it
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:17 PM - kenenthk: Wonder how hard booting into windows will be on it from what I read it's possible
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's a PC, it won't be any harder than installing it normally
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:18 PM - Veho: It's a selling point, even.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:18 PM - kenenthk: So fuck it portable piracy unit
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:18 PM - Veho: "Perfectly capable of running a $100 OS on it, we just didn't want to saddle you with the license fee."
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:18 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *screaming from rooftops* I USE GENTOOOOOOOO
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Yuzu will probably run decent on it also
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:20 PM - kenenthk: rip switch
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It runs mostly well on my GPD Win 3, so should run pretty good on it yeah
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Veho: I don't think they're competing with the Switch.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:21 PM - kenenthk: Obviously not but if you can emulate switch games decent on it why bother buying a switch
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:21 PM - Veho: True.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:21 PM - Veho: But that's a big "if".
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Veho: How well does the GPD Win 3 emulate the Switch, Tom?
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Veho: And don't give me the "I haven't tried" spiel, you filthy pirate.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:22 PM - kenenthk: Have noticed when I tried Mario bros world of whatever it's called yuzu just goes black after the splash screen even installing and files
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It runs mostly well on my GPD Win 3, so should run pretty good on it yeah
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've been playing Skyward Sword HD on it no problems
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Don't know if theirs a fix around for Mario maker course world's either
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Veho: Oooooooh, I thought you were talking about Windows.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Veho: Weren't we talking about booting into Windows at the time?
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:23 PM - Veho: Anyway, cool, cool. RIP Switch.
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's certainly not perfect, but definitely playable
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Tested Diablo 3, that was pretty playable, tested Super Mario Odyssey and that was mostly playable
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:24 PM - kenenthk: Have you tried either of those games tom?
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No idea what "Mario bros world of whatever" is lol
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And haven't tried Mario Maker but it's not worth bothering with on emulation anyways unless you can access custom levels
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:26 PM - kenenthk: New Super Mario Bros. U Deluxe
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:26 PM - kenenthk: Figured it would have an issue with online games
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: The menu screen starts then it just goes black
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: rip switch
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Scott_pilgrim: you weren't really good.... to be honest you kind of sucked
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: honestly i dont think anyone is really gonna miss you
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:29 PM - kenenthk: Can't wait for Nintendo's next new console that'll be killed off by emulation
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:30 PM - kenenthk: It may even come with a full 8gigs of ram
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: your hopes are way too high
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: this is nintendo
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:32 PM - kenenthk: Well maybe a 1080p display take that valve
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ew that's disgusting
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: *silently buys gameg
Jul 16, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Scott_pilgrim: Start the discussion by posting a message in the text box below! :-)
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:35 PM - kenenthk: Oh yeah the new space jam is out today
Jul 16, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Lol 3.7 on IMDb must suck
Jul 16, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Ramianddatpizza: discord
Jul 17, 2021 at 1:26 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: big ass feet
Jul 17, 2021 at 1:45 AM - SG854: So they cut pepe le pew because he incites rape but kept the droogs from a clockwork orange in
Jul 17, 2021 at 1:45 AM - SG854: Ummm
Jul 17, 2021 at 1:45 AM - SG854: This shit don't make sense
Jul 17, 2021 at 1:50 AM - SG854: Pepe le pew bad but the droogs Alex breaks in a house an sexually assaults a women perfect for a pg movie
Jul 17, 2021 at 2:17 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: #PrayersToUndwiz
Jul 17, 2021 at 2:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: what kid is going to reconzige those characters
Jul 17, 2021 at 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Uremum
Jul 17, 2021 at 2:44 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/JUp6aySFat4
Jul 17, 2021 at 2:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-oxJXpK9nY
Jul 17, 2021 at 4:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/amp/welp-i-dont-need-my-nintendo-switch-anymore/ getrekt
Jul 17, 2021 at 4:50 AM - 1B51004: speaking of space jam, i saw giant pear looking dudes with eyes. where is that from?


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 18, 2021)

Jul 17, 2021 4:33 AM - kenenthk: Probably flordiaman on meth
Jul 17, 2021 7:30 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 17, 2021 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, been confirmed all Steam Decks will have an M.2 slot so you should be able to easily upgrade storage on them
Jul 17, 2021 2:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, "easily" assuming they didn't super glue it all together lol
Jul 17, 2021 2:31 PM - kenenthk: So not much point in buying higher storage ones
Jul 17, 2021 2:33 PM - kenenthk: ThERmAL PasTE ThE EntiRE mOobOo PEaSAntS
Jul 17, 2021 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will depend on how difficult it is, but yeah
Jul 17, 2021 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They still say "All models use socketed 2230 m.2 modules *(not intended for end-user replacement)*" on the specs page lol
Jul 17, 2021 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Jokes on them just found my solder gun bring it on Gabe
Jul 17, 2021 2:35 PM - kenenthk: And to think I almost bought a used switch
Jul 17, 2021 3:25 PM - SG854: If kids aren't going to recognize them then why put them in a kids movie
Jul 17, 2021 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Wut
Jul 17, 2021 5:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: to appeal to those adults that are anciet enough to have seen both space jam and clockwork orange
Jul 17, 2021 5:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: aka people that peaked in the 80's/90's
Jul 17, 2021 6:45 PM - SG854: Kids are not the ones that complain about rape culture though it's the adults . And the adults are not happy with the droogs in it.  If they were the target audience well they are complaining
Jul 17, 2021 6:45 PM - SG854: Same parents that go cartoons are poisoning my child's mind and we must ban violent video games
Jul 17, 2021 6:46 PM - SG854: It was never about the kids they use their kids as the excuse to take down what parents don't like and censor what they don't like
Jul 17, 2021 6:49 PM - SG854: Cartoons and video games are the scapegoat for a shitty parent
Jul 17, 2021 6:53 PM - SG854: How did I and many others turn out ok and not rape and murder people? It's stupid
Jul 17, 2021 7:23 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/2u1coaq.png
Jul 17, 2021 7:56 PM - 1B51004: >space jam sequel/successor >doesn't use the song from the original movie 0/10
Jul 17, 2021 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Well that's one wisdom tooth gone
Jul 18, 2021 2:52 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1BneeJTDcU
Jul 18, 2021 3:31 AM - kenenthk: 1:53 PM - SG854: How did I and many others turn out ok and not rape and murder people? It's stupid < We have ex's for those situations


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 19, 2021)

Jul 18, 2021 6:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: someone with a razer keyboard got really mad when i said i had a custom keyboard lmao
Jul 18, 2021 6:08 AM - Scott_pilgrim: grr how dare u have hobbies
Jul 18, 2021 7:28 AM - Veho: >le razr keeb meme
Jul 18, 2021 9:24 AM - banjo2: i have a cheap logitech keyboard
Jul 18, 2021 12:00 PM - RichardTheKing: I have a cheap Easterntimes Tech X-08 wireless mouse; works really well, I've found, and is very comfortable.
Jul 18, 2021 12:03 PM - kenenthk: I woke up to my smoke detector randomly going off
Jul 18, 2021 12:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Does being the only original member here drive you craz
Jul 18, 2021 12:10 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: y
Jul 18, 2021 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Wut pretty sure that's Costello
Jul 18, 2021 12:38 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Me and Costello
Jul 18, 2021 12:38 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Because I am Costello
Jul 18, 2021 12:40 PM - 1B51004: i am the only person up in my house
Jul 18, 2021 12:40 PM - 1B51004: awake, to be exact
Jul 18, 2021 12:55 PM - kenenthk: Walk around naked until someone stops you
Jul 18, 2021 12:56 PM - kenenthk: It's also a good way to stop burglary
Jul 18, 2021 12:57 PM - DinohScene: KiVan is member № 1
Jul 18, 2021 12:58 PM - DinohScene: he is the original № 1
Jul 18, 2021 12:58 PM - DinohScene: we still call him № 1
Jul 18, 2021 12:58 PM - DinohScene: he is № 1
Jul 18, 2021 12:59 PM - DinohScene: № 1
Jul 18, 2021 1:00 PM - kenenthk: Is their a way to see what number you are?
Jul 18, 2021 1:01 PM - DinohScene: hover over your username
Jul 18, 2021 1:02 PM - DinohScene: and check the URL or go to your profile, same thing but in the URL bar of your browser : D
Jul 18, 2021 1:03 PM - DinohScene: you're 329811
Jul 18, 2021 1:03 PM - DinohScene: 285041 for me
Jul 18, 2021 1:03 PM - kenenthk: Maybe it's different cause I'm on mobile or these hydros are kicking in
Jul 18, 2021 1:04 PM - DinohScene: I barely use mobile, fucked if I know
Jul 18, 2021 1:04 PM - DinohScene: sorry laddy
Jul 18, 2021 1:05 PM - kenenthk: Had my wisdom tooth extracted yesterday and woke up to a smoke detector going off for no reason
Jul 18, 2021 1:06 PM - kenenthk: I was at least hoping for a fire for insurance claim
Jul 18, 2021 2:42 PM - AncientBoi: And a claim against the FD for water damage. lol
Jul 18, 2021 7:00 PM - aadz93: money money........MONEY!!
Jul 18, 2021 7:23 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I AM KIVAN
Jul 18, 2021 7:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up
Jul 18, 2021 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, finished Skyward Sword NotHD
Jul 18, 2021 7:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 5/10, not HD, bad controls, the game is still slow as fuck, I forgot how often you revisit areas and that was fucking boring
Jul 18, 2021 8:01 PM - Skelletonike: bah, ffxiv roulette has become such a chore with the increase in new players Dx
Jul 18, 2021 8:01 PM - Skelletonike: dungeons that usually take less than 5 minutes take double :'(
Jul 18, 2021 8:04 PM - Scott_pilgrim: bollywood>hollywood
Jul 18, 2021 8:19 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: no fuck bollywood
Jul 18, 2021 9:18 PM - DinohScene: Hollycuck
Jul 18, 2021 9:40 PM - Veho: Lolly wood.
Jul 18, 2021 10:37 PM - Megadriver94: Why whats wrong with bollywood, wiimii?
Jul 18, 2021 10:37 PM - Megadriver94: Tollywood, hmmm...
Jul 18, 2021 10:38 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I was in Bollywood and some guy hit me with a full watermelon
Jul 18, 2021 10:38 PM - Crazynoob458: you are racist twat
Jul 18, 2021 10:38 PM - aadz93: okay pollywood
Jul 18, 2021 10:38 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: WHAT DID I SAY THAT WAS RACIST
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - Crazynoob458: so shut your trap
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Ok but seriously what was racist
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - Crazynoob458: good job for admitting it
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Not liking a movie location is racist to you?
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Pollywood lol
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - aadz93: thats wassup
Jul 18, 2021 10:39 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I will not confirm or deny Pollywood
Jul 18, 2021 10:40 PM - aadz93: wiimiiwood
Jul 18, 2021 10:40 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I will confirm that!
Jul 18, 2021 10:40 PM - aadz93: wheremiiwood
Jul 18, 2021 10:41 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: The wood is in a tree
Jul 18, 2021 10:41 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I will compete with both
Jul 18, 2021 10:41 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Introducing
Jul 18, 2021 10:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Hollywood but better
Jul 18, 2021 10:42 PM - aadz93: wiimiifurrywood
Jul 18, 2021 10:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Ok that was unfunny
Jul 18, 2021 10:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I AM NOT A FURRY
Jul 18, 2021 10:42 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am a god
Jul 18, 2021 10:42 PM - aadz93: dunno i thought it was pretty funny
Jul 18, 2021 10:43 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I meant the hollywood but better
Jul 18, 2021 10:43 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: BUT I AM NOT A FURRY
Jul 18, 2021 10:43 PM - aadz93: wiimiiyiff
Jul 18, 2021 10:43 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am a generous God
Jul 18, 2021 10:44 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Since I am so kind I will not punish you
Jul 18, 2021 10:45 PM - Crazynoob458: oh my god what is happening
Jul 18, 2021 10:45 PM - aadz93: ...
Jul 18, 2021 10:45 PM - aadz93: i dont know what he is on
Jul 18, 2021 10:46 PM - aadz93: krokodil?
Jul 18, 2021 10:46 PM - Crazynoob458: LSD
Jul 18, 2021 10:47 PM - aadz93: nah
Jul 18, 2021 10:47 PM - Crazynoob458: he probably shoved like 200 of the squares
Jul 18, 2021 10:47 PM - aadz93: 5-methoxy-dimethyltryptamine
Jul 18, 2021 10:48 PM - aadz93: yeah
Jul 18, 2021 10:48 PM - aadz93: he broke through
Jul 18, 2021 10:48 PM - aadz93: 5meo is called the god molecule for a reason
Jul 18, 2021 10:50 PM - Crazynoob458: i thinks hes gone
Jul 18, 2021 10:58 PM - aadz93: my mad he OD of carfentanil
Jul 18, 2021 10:58 PM - aadz93: my bad*
Jul 18, 2021 11:20 PM - Flame: hello
Jul 19, 2021 12:04 AM - banjo2: hello chat
Jul 19, 2021 12:27 AM - Crazynoob458: hello twitch chaht
Jul 19, 2021 1:19 AM - kenenthk: Simp
Jul 19, 2021 1:31 AM - lip: hi there. I have read previously that there is no way to take a PS3 hard drive that is all set up on one playstation, and use it on another PS3. My PS3 Slim bit the dust today. Powered it up and the video went snowy and after that....NO GO pfffff so I went to Craigslist and grabbed a superslim and was hoping hacks have been developed to be able to boot your hard disk from failed PS3, on new PS3?
Jul 19, 2021 1:31 AM - lip: thanks!
Jul 19, 2021 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the PS3 section, you're more likely to get help there
Jul 19, 2021 1:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But last I knew, no this still doesn't work
Jul 19, 2021 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: As a note, Superslims can't run CFW at all yet, you're still limited to just HEN
Jul 19, 2021 1:36 AM - lip: fortunately I just have my kids using it for a few actual games we grabbed at the local used game reseller and we stream Netflix / Amazon...etc so at least I am not loosing out on hacked environments but I figured if anyone would know, IT WOULD BE HERE!  8)
Jul 19, 2021 1:37 AM - lip: THANKS MAN
Jul 19, 2021 1:53 AM - kenenthk: Slim ps3s can be found of Facebook marketplace for like $50 now
Jul 19, 2021 2:02 AM - kenenthk: eBay is banning steam deck scalpers good
Jul 19, 2021 2:09 AM - lip: yeah I paid 75 dollars for this superslim
Jul 19, 2021 2:09 AM - lip: but it was local and i was able to grab immediately and get it over with
Jul 19, 2021 2:10 AM - kenenthk: I like slims better then superslims anyway think it's designed better
Jul 19, 2021 2:28 AM - lip: I have zero experience with the superslim. What has me annoyed is, I am a computer tech for a very long time and just the other day said to myself....TIME TO BLOW THAT PIG OUT AGAIN WITH THE AIR COMPRESSOR.....so like DUH
Jul 19, 2021 2:38 AM - Paolosworld: THERE WILL NEVER EVER BE ANOTHER BAND LIKE LIMP BIZKIT
Jul 19, 2021 2:38 AM - Paolosworld: EMPLEMON
Jul 19, 2021 2:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: agreed ken i don't like how the super slim looks
Jul 19, 2021 2:41 AM - kenenthk: The superslims was originally mean to be their cheaper version so they could MSRP it at like $200
Jul 19, 2021 3:17 AM - kenenthk: Just reserved my steam deck
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 AM - lip: NOW YOU GUYS ARE MAKIN ME THINK I GOT ZORKED*!^#$&($!#(^
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 AM - lip: 8)
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 AM - lip: WE'LL SEE
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 AM - lip: l just start from fresh on it and give it a whirl
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 AM - lip: hopefully it is unsuck
Jul 19, 2021 3:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: you have been eaten by a grue
Jul 19, 2021 3:44 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/9Mzmsc5tMig


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 20, 2021)

Jul 19, 2021 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Self cannibalism is not the answer
Jul 19, 2021 5:20 AM - kenenthk: She likes the meat
Jul 19, 2021 6:13 AM - banjo2: gru despicable me
Jul 19, 2021 9:22 AM - Skelletonike: Today I became 30. It was 35ºC during the weekend, it's raining today.
Jul 19, 2021 9:22 AM - Skelletonike: Fitting. <3
Jul 19, 2021 10:49 AM - kenenthk: Old man
Jul 19, 2021 10:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Happy Birthday, only like 40-60 left lol
Jul 19, 2021 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Haven't slept but like an hour last night... I feel like my step daughter died last night or will in the next 3-4 days
Jul 19, 2021 10:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I always sleep like shit and have weird dreams about people that are close to me before they die
Jul 19, 2021 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: She will shoot up crystal meth and have a heart attack in a hotel
Jul 19, 2021 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: That's... pretty creepy
Jul 19, 2021 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It sucks ass
Jul 19, 2021 10:58 AM - Skelletonike: How old is she?
Jul 19, 2021 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Knowing and knowing you can do nothing to stop it
Jul 19, 2021 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 30
Jul 19, 2021 10:59 AM - Skelletonike: Older than expected.
Jul 19, 2021 10:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol weird just realized the same age
Jul 19, 2021 10:59 AM - kenenthk: Sorry to hear that psi
Jul 19, 2021 11:00 AM - Skelletonike: Is there any reason for the worry though? Like, does she have unhealthy habits?
Jul 19, 2021 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I could be wrong but its very unlikely
Jul 19, 2021 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh she has been addicted to meth for years
Jul 19, 2021 11:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But she just got 10 thousand dollars so....
Jul 19, 2021 11:02 AM - kenenthk: If she's with anyone that cares the police at least carry anti overdose medications with them now
Jul 19, 2021 11:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But I can't sleep and that weird feeling has come over me
Jul 19, 2021 11:03 AM - kenenthk: People get werid feelings about ones they care about I'm surprised my sister hasn't has an od yet
Jul 19, 2021 11:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I was like 7 the first time I experienced it
Jul 19, 2021 11:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For me the precognition is literally 100%
Jul 19, 2021 11:04 AM - kenenthk: People are generally easy to read and you can predict their outcome alot
Jul 19, 2021 11:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If only it was for something more useful like lottery numbers lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:05 AM - kenenthk: Mostly the one who never listen or want a change
Jul 19, 2021 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk this is a bit more specific I can tell you within days
Jul 19, 2021 11:06 AM - kenenthk: Just Rob a few gas stations in the hood for quick cash I'm sure  they'll be use to it
Jul 19, 2021 11:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Back again.... Lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bag o cash is on the counter lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:07 AM - kenenthk: Just don't steal my drugs this time
Jul 19, 2021 11:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Although here they tend to lock up at night and are armed plus bullet resistant glass and mesh cages lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:08 AM - kenenthk: But is their cages built ford tough
Jul 19, 2021 11:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Purse snatching used to be popular though
Jul 19, 2021 11:08 AM - kenenthk: In Florida every county is the hood
Jul 19, 2021 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That's methed up
Jul 19, 2021 11:09 AM - kenenthk: Golden girls didn't get to be golden by being girls
Jul 19, 2021 11:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida Man gotta do what Florida Man do
Jul 19, 2021 11:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Golden Shower Girls
Jul 19, 2021 11:10 AM - kenenthk: Had a buddy that was well on his way moved to Pensacola now he's into drugs
Jul 19, 2021 11:12 AM - kenenthk: Tom Brady knows steroids are legal their too
Jul 19, 2021 11:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TlwCCjNs0A8
Jul 19, 2021 11:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk it's fine.... That's how Florida Man got his powers bitten by radioactive meth addict
Jul 19, 2021 11:14 AM - kenenthk: This man's dating the last golden girl https://youtube.com/watch?v=amVT0OwVFu0&feature=share
Jul 19, 2021 11:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/D8MmHJyF_Ak
Jul 19, 2021 11:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hs0yZjqElNc
Jul 19, 2021 11:18 AM - kenenthk: I could use some nice drugs after this tooth extraction
Jul 19, 2021 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vicodin
Jul 19, 2021 11:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or morphine
Jul 19, 2021 11:20 AM - kenenthk: Doesn't hurt as bad as I thought but random twitches of pain jolts
Jul 19, 2021 11:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: All I know is after I had my 2 done at the same time is if someone handed a couple of grams of cocaine I probably would have been rubbing it in my mouth
Jul 19, 2021 11:21 AM - kenenthk: I could rob a dentist office for their Nitros
Jul 19, 2021 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mine where so imbedded that part of my jaw bone was stuck to the roots
Jul 19, 2021 11:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have them here somewhere
Jul 19, 2021 11:22 AM - kenenthk: Don't get it that shit works good and they aren't even really using ingredients in medications for people that could use it
Jul 19, 2021 11:23 AM - kenenthk: Know it's just air but they could probably infuse the compounds in pill form
Jul 19, 2021 11:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You can make it at home with relatively cheap equipment
Jul 19, 2021 11:24 AM - kenenthk: Knowing me I'd have the cops here injecting narco in my body
Jul 19, 2021 11:24 AM - kenenthk: Or whatever it's called
Jul 19, 2021 11:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just throw some nitrogen right fertilizer in a fish tank with water a rusty iron bar and run some current through it and collect the bubbles
Jul 19, 2021 11:25 AM - kenenthk: Or just puff airduster
Jul 19, 2021 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nitrous Oxide
Jul 19, 2021 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nitrous is butter
Jul 19, 2021 11:26 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/I700UTE1-NM
Jul 19, 2021 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ever try butane? Lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Freon is also bad ass lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:27 AM - kenenthk: I feel a high from gas stations
Jul 19, 2021 11:27 AM - kenenthk: I'm walkin on sunshine
Jul 19, 2021 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah for me I hate walking down the cleaning isle at the store
Jul 19, 2021 11:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Feel like I am gonna pass out
Jul 19, 2021 11:28 AM - kenenthk: They use to have me stock that shit first day spilled bleach all over me
Jul 19, 2021 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Fuck that ilse lol I order my cleaning shit on Amazon just to avoid it
Jul 19, 2021 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Isle even
Jul 19, 2021 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Aisle even even
Jul 19, 2021 11:30 AM - kenenthk: Was pissed cause it stained my new work shirt
Jul 19, 2021 11:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think Michael Jackson had that happen to him
Jul 19, 2021 11:32 AM - kenenthk: That explains why my skin tone changed
Jul 19, 2021 11:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then Pepsi almost cooked him
Jul 19, 2021 11:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He would have gotten away with it, if it wasn't for those darned kids....
Jul 19, 2021 11:33 AM - kenenthk: Still say he should've went with coke like Santa guess both companies need a mascot that loves children on their laps
Jul 19, 2021 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:34 AM - kenenthk: Least Michael had permission to go into their homes
Jul 19, 2021 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He could have teamed up with Bill Cosby
Jul 19, 2021 11:36 AM - kenenthk: When are we going to bring Santa to trial
Jul 19, 2021 11:37 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wonder twin powers activate form of cloraform gas, shape of playground equipment!!
Jul 19, 2021 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Molestation Station
Jul 19, 2021 11:38 AM - kenenthk: Finished the new space jam only like 3 good short references to the original movie wasn't horrible but we get it the guys good at basketball
Jul 19, 2021 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Michael Jordan
Jul 19, 2021 11:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He made basketball fun to watch lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:46 AM - kenenthk: They didn't even have him in the movie
Jul 19, 2021 11:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bastards
Jul 19, 2021 11:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did they at least have some old racist cartoons? Lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Was about to announce him then they were all like wait that's now him lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Not*
Jul 19, 2021 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Lol white people in the nba
Jul 19, 2021 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Like bugs calling Japanese people slopes? Lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The old banned cartoons where weird
Jul 19, 2021 11:50 AM - kenenthk: 4.3 on IMDb now lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I didn't really like the first one the second one with no Jordan? Hard pass lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:51 AM - kenenthk: People are defending by saying it's for kids you too old to understand lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:52 AM - banjo2: Is it true that Big Chungus is in the new Space Jam ?
Jul 19, 2021 11:52 AM - kenenthk: Nah battletoads
Jul 19, 2021 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol nahh I like animated movies even Disney stuff if it sucks it sucks lol
Jul 19, 2021 11:53 AM - kenenthk: Did like how they made the audience every warnerbros character that was a nice touch
Jul 19, 2021 11:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Do you have battle toads?
Jul 19, 2021 11:54 AM - kenenthk: It's sad people get in mindsets thinking they're too old to enjoy things like that oh you're old you can't pokemon ucreep
Jul 19, 2021 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: NES one is the best one
Jul 19, 2021 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Nah I just know pawnstar people get pissed when you call asking for it
Jul 19, 2021 11:58 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LQ3yTVkL7bQ
Jul 19, 2021 11:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Z2OGuxxZrDo
Jul 19, 2021 12:13 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWG4W5N/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_W5EXSXW2777VWZEMBDYJ
Jul 19, 2021 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 13 bucks? Sold lol
Jul 19, 2021 12:23 PM - kenenthk: You have enough meat in your bed
Jul 19, 2021 12:23 PM - kenenthk: And too much sour cream
Jul 19, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: 
Jul 19, 2021 2:35 PM - AncientBoi: I have a vienna... Scratch that. A KEILBASA Sausage. HaH
Jul 19, 2021 2:57 PM - kenenthk: So you eat sausage
Jul 19, 2021 3:02 PM - AncientBoi: Of course. [looks for yours]
Jul 19, 2021 3:19 PM - Veho: KIELBASA
Jul 19, 2021 3:22 PM - dimitrioss: hallo möchte auf wii u gamecube games auf sd karte instalieren wie geht das ?
Jul 19, 2021 3:23 PM - Veho: Well first of all this is an English forum so you stand a better chance of getting help if you ask in English.
Jul 19, 2021 3:23 PM - AncientBoi: ?
Jul 19, 2021 3:23 PM - Veho: And secondly, ask in the appropriate forum: https://gbatemp.net/forums/nintendo-gamecube.231/
Jul 19, 2021 3:24 PM - AncientBoi: [meantime, looks for Veho's vienna]
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 PM - AncientBoi: I'm still debating on the valve steam thing or a Switch
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 PM - Veho: My mighty Mortadella is in plain sight.
Jul 19, 2021 3:27 PM - AncientBoi: lol
Jul 19, 2021 3:28 PM - dimitrioss: hallo möchte auf wii u gamecube games auf sd karte instalieren wie geht das ?
Jul 19, 2021 3:29 PM - dimitrioss: was für programme brauche ich
Jul 19, 2021 3:29 PM - AncientBoi: either console will hurt me monetary wise. damn
Jul 19, 2021 3:30 PM - AncientBoi: dude. english please
Jul 19, 2021 3:30 PM - dimitrioss: wii u hack and gamecube games
Jul 19, 2021 3:30 PM - AncientBoi: looks german. i think he's typing german
Jul 19, 2021 3:31 PM - wurstpistole: boCkwurst
Jul 19, 2021 3:31 PM - wurstpistole: mit senf
Jul 19, 2021 3:31 PM - wurstpistole: weißwurst
Jul 19, 2021 3:32 PM - dimitrioss: hallo möchte auf wii u gamecube games auf sd karte instalieren wie geht das ?
Jul 19, 2021 3:32 PM - AncientBoi: now he's spamming
Jul 19, 2021 3:33 PM - wurstpistole: dude this is an english-speaking board
Jul 19, 2021 3:33 PM - wurstpistole: and this is the shoutbox
Jul 19, 2021 3:33 PM - wurstpistole: go to forums, find the appropriate forum and post there
Jul 19, 2021 3:33 PM - wurstpistole: or even better, search for a german tutorial for what you want to do since there clearly is one
Jul 19, 2021 3:33 PM - dimitrioss: ok cu
Jul 19, 2021 3:34 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mein leben
Jul 19, 2021 3:34 PM - AncientBoi: [kicks scott in the shins]
Jul 19, 2021 3:36 PM - AncientBoi: ty wurstpistole
Jul 19, 2021 3:36 PM - AncientBoi: I was gonna google Stop It in German
Jul 19, 2021 3:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: just rewatched ready player one,  meh movie but i feel like it would've been better if i actually got any of the refrences
Jul 19, 2021 3:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i mean i did get a few
Jul 19, 2021 3:49 PM - Veho: The movie is infinitely better than the book, so if you found it meh, imagine how terrible the book is.
Jul 19, 2021 3:52 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i read the book like 4 years ago, forgot most of it
Jul 19, 2021 3:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i do remember that thw main character had this weird atheist rant at the beginning for like no reason
Jul 19, 2021 4:05 PM - Veho: No reason? He had to show how enlightened and intellectual and fedora'd he is.
Jul 19, 2021 4:06 PM - Veho: Same reason why he had to list his fetishes at one point and then claim they made him superior to everyone else.
Jul 19, 2021 4:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I read the book when the movie came out to check it out before I watched it, and boy did that make me not want to watch the movie lol
Jul 19, 2021 4:19 PM - Scott_pilgrim: didnt he also stalk the girl he liked
Jul 19, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: The character or the author?
Jul 19, 2021 4:22 PM - Veho: Because I wouldn't put it past either.
Jul 19, 2021 4:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: both, most likely
Jul 19, 2021 4:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: just googled the author, he looked exactly like i thought he would
Jul 19, 2021 4:28 PM - Veho: He wrote a sequel, that people say is worse than the first book.
Jul 19, 2021 4:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew
Jul 19, 2021 4:31 PM - Veho: Knowing how bad the first one was, I can't even imagine the second.
Jul 19, 2021 4:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it probably has an unironic "zelda's a girl xddddddddddddddd" joke
Jul 19, 2021 4:45 PM - Veho: Probably not.
Jul 19, 2021 4:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: that being said, how bad could it have been
Jul 19, 2021 4:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i mean maybe he got better at writing
Jul 19, 2021 4:59 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 19, 2021 5:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: FUCKING HELL IM READING DUNE AND THEY SAY "IS THERE A TRAITOR AMONG US"
Jul 19, 2021 5:31 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i cant escape it
Jul 19, 2021 5:34 PM - Veho: Among us has always been... among us.
Jul 19, 2021 5:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chungus among us
Jul 19, 2021 5:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: IIRC in TLOR, they at one point straight up say "imposter among us"
Jul 19, 2021 5:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: id check but im not digging through like a thousand pages for one meme
Jul 19, 2021 5:44 PM - Veho: What's TLOR?
Jul 19, 2021 5:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the lord of the rings
Jul 19, 2021 5:49 PM - Scott_pilgrim: very obscure book
Jul 19, 2021 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's LOTR not "TLOR" lol
Jul 19, 2021 5:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lrn2acronym
Jul 19, 2021 5:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: damnit
Jul 19, 2021 5:57 PM - Veho: Listen to Tom Bombadildo, he obviously knows about LOTR  
Jul 19, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 19, 2021 5:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: the lord of rings
Jul 19, 2021 5:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hey dol! merry dol! ride a dong, a dildo! Ride a dong! hop on top! Fal lal the willow! Tom Bom, jolly Tom, it's Tom Bombadildo!
Jul 19, 2021 5:58 PM - Veho: 
Jul 19, 2021 5:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 19, 2021 5:59 PM - Scott_pilgrim: didnt they cut him from the movie for some reason
Jul 19, 2021 6:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They cut him cuz his entire section in the book basically does nothing for the story lol
Jul 19, 2021 6:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It just exists to entertain kids, so they didn't bother including him in the movie
Jul 19, 2021 6:02 PM - Veho: "Here's a jolly old chucklefuck that's been here since before the creation of the world, he keeps to himself, he could waltz over into Mordor with the One Ring on his dick and fart in Sauron's eye but he doesn't want to because fuck everyone."
Jul 19, 2021 6:03 PM - Veho: "He will give you tea and show off his hot wife."
Jul 19, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Jul 19, 2021 6:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 100% accurate summary of Tom Bombadil
Jul 19, 2021 6:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AND Tom Bombadildo ;O;
Jul 19, 2021 6:05 PM - Veho: 
Jul 19, 2021 6:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Vulpes really hit the nail on the head when he forced this username upon me ;O;
Jul 19, 2021 6:07 PM - Veho: Vulpes is wise  
Jul 19, 2021 6:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i now wanna see all of lord of the rings told by veho
Jul 19, 2021 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The Lord of the Rings was a very different movie for me.... Lol
Jul 19, 2021 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/wpxcIbbfpXQ
Jul 19, 2021 7:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/dqzxXwC.mp4
Jul 19, 2021 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: It just exists to entertain kids, so they didn't bother including him in the movie <- but i like tom bombadil 
Jul 19, 2021 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i was so disappointed when they cut him
Jul 19, 2021 8:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qXQI3zC.mp4
Jul 19, 2021 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What's brown and sticky?
Jul 19, 2021 8:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A recently used dirty buttplug?
Jul 19, 2021 8:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol no a stick! Lol
Jul 19, 2021 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Aw shucks!
Jul 19, 2021 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 19, 2021 8:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well you know what they say, anything's a buttplug with enough lube 
Jul 19, 2021 8:51 PM - Veho: The importance of lube can not be overstated.
Jul 19, 2021 8:51 PM - Veho: LLUBE EVERYTHING, KIDS  
Jul 19, 2021 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lube is a butthole's best friend 
Jul 19, 2021 9:13 PM - Veho: Helps any orifice, TBH.
Jul 19, 2021 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta lube up them ear holes 
Jul 19, 2021 9:32 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pat6mLp.mp4
Jul 19, 2021 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 19, 2021 9:33 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: What kind of conversation did I walk into?
Jul 19, 2021 9:35 PM - Veho: A normal one, for the shoutbox.
Jul 19, 2021 9:35 PM - Veho: It's like you're new here or something.
Jul 19, 2021 10:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Maybe he needs to lube up them ears?
Jul 19, 2021 10:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Jul 19, 2021 10:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Well you know what they say, anything's a buttplug with enough lube  <- that's not what they say
Jul 19, 2021 10:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: it goes "anything is a dildo if you're brave enough"
Jul 19, 2021 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With enough lube I can work miracles
Jul 19, 2021 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ask every one's mom on the internet 
Jul 19, 2021 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "At first I thought I was going to be ripped in half, but then he used hot sauce as lube!" 5 out 5 would do sexy time again.
Jul 20, 2021 12:40 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: gabchat > discord
Jul 20, 2021 12:48 AM - Scott_pilgrim: shut up we're discussing dildos
Jul 20, 2021 12:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: ""At first I thought I was going to be ripped in half, but then he used hot sauce as lube!" 5 out 5 would do sexy time again" i know some people like putting sauce on everything but i didnt know they took it this far
Jul 20, 2021 1:45 AM - AncientBoi: [thinks about it, and thinks about it] maybe
Jul 20, 2021 2:20 AM - kenenthk: No worse then Stephen king's it book where they all had their way with girl
Jul 20, 2021 2:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The sad part is someone somewhere has done this
Jul 20, 2021 2:33 AM - kenenthk: Hey let Asian people enjoy their soy sauce in their own private time
Jul 20, 2021 2:44 AM - AncientBoi: <=== Asian................ LoL
Jul 20, 2021 3:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/e2cT10AX-S4


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 21, 2021)

Jul 20, 2021 at 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Casual to me means a game that isn't too stressful to beat, hardcore is like ultra challenge and requires a time investment
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't have time for the latter anymore
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:03 AM - kenenthk: I enjoy single/indie players anymore online is just hearing kids swearing and crying
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:42 AM - Minox: 3080 get
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:43 AM - Minox: 
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:06 AM - The Real Jdbye: I was drooling over the 3080 ti earlier but decided to wait
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: everything is pretty much in stock right now
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: but prices are still high for my liking and if I upgraded my gpu I'd also need to upgrade my cpu or that will become the bottleneck, right now they are pretty well matched
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: I don't really have the money and I told myself this rig would have to last me a long while because I spent so much on it, but the performance in VR gets bad sometimes
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:22 AM - kenenthk: Links?
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Ah damn best buy is in store only too far of a drive just for a $700 gpu
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:31 AM - Minox: JD, I know for sure that my CPU is a bottleneck
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:32 AM - Minox: But for CPU I'm considering waiting until the next generation
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:33 AM - kenenthk: By the time the next gen comes out Nvidia will probably announce something making the 3080 discontinued
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:35 AM - kenenthk: A 4k apu that can at least do 4k at 60 fps would be lovely I say kill off gpus
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:11 AM - Minox: Maybe, but that's an issue for future me
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:12 AM - Minox: But I highly doubt we'll see a huge change in just one generation
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I would like to see GPUs as a mobo component like a socket and RAM slot
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So you could upgrade or use faster or slower RAM
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Better cooling would be easier or water blocks much easier
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:20 AM - kenenthk: Nah GPUs are going to stick around just because companies know people will spend thousands on an additional card they have the ability to make a cheaper aio rig with same performance but why would they knowing people are willing to spend thousands more for a slight upgrade in fps
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey my 2080 Ti OC was totally worth it
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:23 AM - kenenthk: The 3400G is almost there
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:24 AM - kenenthk: For now it will be worth it to get a dedicated card all I'm saying the tech and lower cost is doable but companies won't because they make profit from people that want the best when in reality it's just a slight upgrade to the naked eye
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Links? <- i'm in norway lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: Minox: But for CPU I'm considering waiting until the next generation <- well then i'd have to upgrade my mobo too lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'd rather milk this x570
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:28 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/mcM0-BeJ5no < Proof and good performance coming from a $250ish chip
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:40 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/nZd8B-IzW04?feature=share
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: waiting until next gen and then buying a 5800x when the prices drop would not be a bad idea though
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: ddr5's gonna be overpriced initially so i don't feel like making the switch to that for a long while
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:48 AM - Minox: I still need to buy at least one stick of RAM once the generation I worked on is released
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: the generation you worked on?
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:49 AM - kenenthk: Wonder if ddr5 boards will be backwards compatible with ddr4 it's super cheap right now
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: meanwhile i am regretting my choice of going with 3200mhz ram because that's only gonna hold me back more if i upgrade to a 5800x
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:49 AM - Minox: Working for a semiconductor company since 3 years ago
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: ooh
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: which one?
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:50 AM - Minox: Our customer makes DRAM
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: maybe i can OC this ram to 3600 worth a shot...
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:50 AM - Minox: Company name I'll keep out of this convo 
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: samsung b-die
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: pm me 
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:51 AM - Minox: But once commercially available I want to buy a stick of that RAM and frame it lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Do you get discounts with them?
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:52 AM - Minox: None whatsoever lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:52 AM - kenenthk: Tell them their stuff sucks then
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Minox: 
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:53 AM - kenenthk: It bsod my new rig
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:55 AM - The Real Jdbye: you can buy the smallest capacity though
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:56 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Oh snap, a former staff 
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:56 AM - kenenthk: Honestly don't feel like ddr5 will be amazing improvement over ddr4
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:58 AM - kenenthk: Unless an 8gb stick of ddr5 can make me feel like I have 16gb if ddr4 it's just eh
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:58 AM - Minox: A what? And where? :o
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:00 AM - kenenthk: SAK just gets excited over colors is all
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Well I'm sure you know sonic colors is a thing. Soon, in September 
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:03 AM - kenenthk: It ain't all about the color my guy
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:12 AM - Minox: Black would be the absence of all colours no? 
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: I used to have gameboy that displayed colors in black and green
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: And the contrast or tint thing dial never helped me see better 
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:24 AM - kenenthk: Hmm congrats on the reviewer gig then Minox may your home be filled with shitty keyboards
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:49 AM - Skelletonike: Always fun when I enter the political section by mistake :')
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:01 AM - kenenthk: Maga2020?
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: i think you can filter it so it doesn't show in recent discussions
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: Sonic Angel Knight: And the contrast or tint thing dial never helped me see better  <- sounds like you should get glasses
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Skelletonike: Political threads really show the worst in people, so many extreme views (both left and right, mostly left though)
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Skelletonike: Then again, I only visit the ones I click by accident, I'll probably be happier if I dont visit the real thread >.>
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:46 AM - kenenthk: It amazes me how butt hurt people get over things
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: politics and religion, two of the few things i always say should not be discussed on the internet
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:54 AM - kenenthk: One site I was on got so fed up with people's feelings getting hurt they deleted it and it has like 200k members
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:55 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah, it's better just not to mention those, not needed in the online world.
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: ken: *had
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:58 AM - kenenthk: Had would mean the past thank you
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:59 AM - Skelletonike: guessing he means if they deleted the website
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:59 AM - Skelletonike: it no longer hve 200k members, but had 200k members
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:59 AM - Skelletonike: *would no longer have
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:00 PM - kenenthk: You don't need to delete an entire site for one board lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:00 PM - Skelletonike: you didn't specify tbh
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:01 PM - Skelletonike: I assumed it was the entire website
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:01 PM - kenenthk: You shouldn't assume tbh
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:01 PM - Skelletonike: that's what your comment implied =O
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:02 PM - kenenthk: Had I said had then that would have had 200k members not has 200k members
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:03 PM - Veho: Deleting the whole forum is the only way to be sure.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:04 PM - Veho: Deleting just the politics boards only makes the morons spew their vomit in other threads.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:05 PM - Veho: The only way to prevent political talk is to nuke the entire server.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:06 PM - kenenthk: Eh all the same shit tbh forums only exist to be categorized and spew shit in them
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:08 PM - kenenthk: Banning all furries would also help server growth
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:10 PM - Veho: ken is a big owd meanie, uwuuuu~~~
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:10 PM - kenenthk: I am nice
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:13 PM - Skelletonike: I loathe furries
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think banning half of the regulars would be wise
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: many of them are patrons too
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: go away Skelletonike
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: we don't want your kind here
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:14 PM - kenenthk: It's okay ad revenue makes up for Patreon loss ;O
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:15 PM - Skelletonike: the thing with the politic threads is that going there I end up losing some respect I'd otherwise have for people >.>
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: hah, good joke
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: Costello has already said they make hardly anything from the ads
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: the flashcart seller sponsors they used to have paid better
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:16 PM - kenenthk: Pls Costello is a millionaire googled his net worth
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:16 PM - Veho: Patreon accounts for around $150 a month or something.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:16 PM - Skelletonike: I signed up for patreon since I didn't like ads and didnt really want to use an adblocker on the temp
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:16 PM - Skelletonike: Very litte from patreon tbh
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:16 PM - Skelletonike: *little
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Veho: And we've banned patrons before. Tossing a few cents to the forum isn't a free pass to be a moron.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:17 PM - kenenthk: It probably just covers server cost at the most
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Skelletonike: rude, it's 500 cents =O
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Skelletonike: dunno if it covers anything tbh
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:18 PM - kenenthk: GoDaddy wants like $50 a month just to host a site and that's if you uncheck all their unneeded shit
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:18 PM - Skelletonike: servers, domain, etc etc
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:18 PM - Skelletonike: all those costs add up
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:19 PM - kenenthk: Domain is yearly cost luckily
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Skelletonike: also the bandwith, dunno the limits, but the temp seems to have a pretty big one
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:19 PM - Veho: Yes, the Temp has a big one  
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:20 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure it's hosted by Cloudfare some servers offer unlimited bandwidth iirc
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:20 PM - Skelletonike: 
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:21 PM - Skelletonike: I can now imagine tempy in rule 34 >.>"
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:21 PM - kenenthk: Facebook probably has a massive server room
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:22 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2016/9/29/13103982/facebook-arctic-data-center-sweden-photos
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:24 PM - Veho: Let's melt the polar ice caps for the 'gram.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:25 PM - kenenthk: All that shit just to have family stalk the shit you say and be disappointed in you online
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Skelletonike: lmao x'D
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:28 PM - Skelletonike: only fans servers must be full of creepy people working there =O
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:29 PM - Veho: Or people who are so sick of porn they don't care any more.
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:31 PM - Veho: But I mean the Onlyfans subscriber list is full of creepy people, what's one more creep?
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:36 PM - kenenthk: Depends if the girl lives down the road from me then I might sub to it
Jul 20, 2021 at 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Just makes me wonder how fucked the internet would be if their was no internet police to control people
Jul 20, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Veho: There's internet police?
Jul 20, 2021 at 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Depends on the site
Jul 20, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't need to wonder, just hop on the dark web and buy some child slaves and heroin with haha funny dog meme money
Jul 20, 2021 at 2:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IFxRBLw.mp4
Jul 20, 2021 at 2:34 PM - kenenthk: Then foxconn may send assassin's for messing with their stock
Jul 20, 2021 at 2:36 PM - The Real Jdbye: is this foreplay? are they about to bang and create lizard people?
Jul 20, 2021 at 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Wut
Jul 20, 2021 at 2:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: the link
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Skelletonike: had t google who she was
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Skelletonike: seems to be a porn actress x.x"
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Skelletonike: (I'm at work, so didn't confirm it)
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Nah the gator is just living life in Florida
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: how do you google that?
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: like what search terms do you use
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:42 PM - kenenthk: Jdbyesmum usually
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: my mom wishes she was that good looking
Jul 20, 2021 at 3:45 PM - kenenthk: To me she is
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:11 PM - Veho: The URL opens to the imgur post with that video, and there's a link to her instagram below it, so that's probably what Skell googled.
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: ah
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't read
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:35 PM - AncientBoi: Awwwman. You men we gotta learn to Read on here. sheesh
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:36 PM - AncientBoi: ^ mean
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:36 PM - AncientBoi: lol, n type
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Veho: I CAME HERE TO LEAD, NOT TO READ
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: mood asf
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:41 PM - kenenthk: I look up to former staff
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:42 PM - kenenthk: Swear that's thats the last time I go to Starbucks 15 minute wait for a $8 nasty frapp
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Scott_pilgrim: just got a new gaming mouse(glorious model o)
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Scott_pilgrim: funnily enough only real "competitive" game i play is minecraft pvp
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: tbh pretty much all i play now is rhythm games
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:49 PM - kenenthk: You lack rhythm
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:51 PM - kenenthk: My friend just bricked his switch
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Veho: Time for a Steam Deck.
Jul 20, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "My friend just bricked his switch"and nothing of value was lost
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/LSa93jw.mp4
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Well clear stuff came out her nose I was expecting white stuff
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:14 PM - kenenthk: How long before we see halo I bricked my steamdeck
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:18 PM - kenenthk: https://www.chron.com/life/wildlife/article/Houston-Texas-Big-Bend-vinegaroons-parks-16319694.php?utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=socialflow
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W171n_v4ZAs
Jul 20, 2021 at 5:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/NGuyzVLovlc
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:01 PM - banjo2: ""My friend just bricked his switch"and nothing of value was lost" average GBATemp fan
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Aye of Xbox decided to work but these component cables fucking suck screen flickers unless the gpu is dying 
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:19 PM - kenenthk: Og Xbox*
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07V73764F/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_RE5XAZHWNTWDBZZBJ9A1 Neat may give this a go
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:35 PM - DinohScene: lol, make your own component cabled out of a Xbox plug and 360 component cables
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:35 PM - DinohScene: high quality shizzle for cheap
Jul 20, 2021 at 6:38 PM - kenenthk: Don't have any by the time I bought everything for it it'd probably cost the same
Jul 20, 2021 at 7:50 PM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/997010/Police_Simulator_Patrol_Officers/
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Veho: Press "B" to disable bodycam.
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:02 PM - Veho: 1.0.3.5 patch changelog: the "plant evidence on corpse" menu now has a quick-access button.
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Flame: ken that game seems nice
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Flame: GTA: Police Simulator
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:16 PM - kenenthk: DLC: City of Compton
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:17 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 being arrested for pirating police simulator
Jul 20, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Edo4fSl.mp4
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:16 PM - Veho: Tried Ben&Jerry's. Verdict: it's not worth the money I paid for it here. Could be worth the money in the US.
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like $5 for a pint here
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is...ok I suppose
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Veho: It's twice that here because it's fancy imported ice cream.
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:20 PM - Veho: As opposed to crappy imported ice cream we get in Lidl and Spar  
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I wouldn't pay that lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For $10 I could buy a big ass gallon of ice cream plus toppings and make my own lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Veho: Anyway, this was "netflix and chilll'd", I think I'll try the cookie dough one too just to see what I'm missing.
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Is that the one with pretzels in it?
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm a simple man, I usually just opt for peanut butter cup since it's my favorite candy lol
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Veho: Yeah, peanut butter, pretzels and brownie bits.
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:37 PM - mthrnite: store brand ice cream ftw
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:39 PM - mthrnite: but if i gotta eat elitist ice cream, ben and jerry cherry garcia is pretty good
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: Haven't seen that one in stores.
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That one is pretty good, cherry ice cream with cherries and chocolate bits
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Veho: Sounds good.
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:48 PM - kenenthk: <3 cherry ice cream
Jul 20, 2021 at 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Store brand really isn't all that bad just avoid dollar tree shit that taste like air and sawdust
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ""My friend just bricked his switch"and nothing of value was lost" average GBATemp fan" i mean there's a good reason all of us hate the switch
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:47 PM - Scott_pilgrim: because it suckssssss
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Veho: I don't hate the Switch, never tried it so I don't know either way.
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:50 PM - Scott_pilgrim: i mean the switch seems nice if you go outside and like playing games on the go
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:50 PM - Veho: The primary purpose, yes.
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Scott_pilgrim: and when i went to physical school i used to take my switch with me so i had something to do after school(i took public transportation but the bus stopped near my school like an hour after school ended so i had to wait in the school with a bunch of other kids)
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:54 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sure i could do my homework but we all know super smash bros is more important
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Switch is fine so long as you treat it as what it is: A portable console
Jul 20, 2021 at 10:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's certainly not a "hybrid", it's a portable with video out
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The PSP did that in 2007
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:07 PM - kenenthk: I wouldn't say we hate it just not dumb enough to go spending MSRP on it when theirs better options now
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:08 PM - Scott_pilgrim: half-debating selling my switch to get a steam deck
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:08 PM - kenenthk: I'll probably buy a lite if/when they gets hacked
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:08 PM - kenenthk: That*
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:19 PM - mthrnite: steam deck is a devient sex act
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:19 PM - mthrnite: besides it's gonna fail just like all steam's hardware
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh i just found nsfw comparing the steam deck and switch
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: it's not even out yet and all are already wanting to fuck it
Jul 20, 2021 at 11:26 PM - AncientBoi: [my ears perked up when I heard a certain word]
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: i wanna see the battery life of it playing gta v or battlefied 5 on max it can handle
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: and what performance
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: online multiplayer included
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: max lcd brightnedd
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: brightness
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:38 AM - aadz93: sounds like an atari lynx
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:39 AM - aadz93: good hardware, not so good implementation
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:42 AM - aadz93: like 700 bucks just to get it with nvme, if you want an ssd, the best sd card will top at 300MB/s
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:44 AM - aadz93: i will stay with a laptop
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:44 AM - aadz93: and a desktop rig
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:45 AM - aadz93: 512gb piss for pc games
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:45 AM - aadz93: 50-100 gigs a piece for some
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:46 AM - aadz93: you want atleast 1-4 terabytes
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:47 AM - aadz93: gigabytes are going the way of the kilobyte
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:47 AM - aadz93: i can download 10 gigs in like 5 min
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:47 AM - aadz93: back in they day
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:47 AM - aadz93: that would be a 2-3 download
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:47 AM - aadz93: 2-3 days
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:49 AM - aadz93: 720p
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:49 AM - aadz93: if it can run linux or windows 10 then i may be more inclined
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't need to pay $700 to get it with an NVMe, you can pay $400 and just buy your own
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And it runs Linux by default
Jul 21, 2021 at 12:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And can install Windows 10 if you wanted to
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:36 AM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/c2EXbBmR2lQ
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:08 AM - Lilith Valentine: Running Linux by default makes it better
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:08 AM - Lilith Valentine: Linux best OS
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Linux
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:37 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lynx sound like a cooler name 
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:50 AM - Memoir: Lynx Linux? 
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:10 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: My friend keeps telling me to get Kali Linux
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Porn Linux is best
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://explorationsquared.com/where-do-dragonflies-sleep/
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The only virus you can get is STDs lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:30 AM - 1B51004: speeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 22, 2021)

Jul 21, 2021 at 6:48 AM - kenenthk: 6:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You don't need to pay $700 to get it with an NVMe, you can pay $400 and just buy your own < I read the $400 does have a different socket though?
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No, they all have an M.2 slot.
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They updated the specs page after Gabe answered emails
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's only 2230, which means it has to be one of those dinky small ones, but still can be upgraded
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think you can still get like 1TB for $150 or something like that
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For storing more porn?
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:25 PM - Veho: MOARPRON
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:26 PM - kenenthk: I bought a sealed copy of cyber punk for $18 which could've gone towards a 1tb m.2
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Hoping it's at least above 30fps on PS4 now
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Honestly it's not a good game
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:31 PM - kenenthk: I know but for $18 eh figure it's at least worth a play
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:31 PM - kenenthk: No one's buying it for $30 so
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I consider it a 5 dollar game at best it's just not good
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: F2P would better with ads
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:34 PM - kenenthk: It's not even worth a .torrent ;O
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:34 PM - kenenthk: Steam still has it for $60 lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Fuck you Gabe
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Transgender hermaphrodite
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sexual confusion of the day
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:55 PM - kenenthk: https://www.windowscentral.com/amazons-new-world-bricking-rtx-3090-graphics-cards?amp 
Jul 21, 2021 at 1:56 PM - Veho: A HOLE IS A HOLE
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:04 PM - Veho: I was asked if I was my kid's grandfather today.
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:04 PM - Veho: Fuck I feel old.
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho you feel really old when a middle aged woman yells spank me daddy....
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:09 PM - Veho: Haven't had the pleasure yet.
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Veho: Milestones of middle age.
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:21 PM - kenenthk: Bad Grandpa Veho
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://www.geocities.ws/jrgdawg/breviews/orgazmo.html
Jul 21, 2021 at 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Psi did you mistake your blue pills for vitamins again
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:06 PM - Veho: Green and yellow purple pills.
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:42 PM - kenenthk: One pill a day keeps the doctor away
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:58 PM - Veho: Unless the erection lasts longer than 4 hours.
Jul 21, 2021 at 3:59 PM - kenenthk: Diagnosis call more hookers
Jul 21, 2021 at 4:49 PM - AncientBoi: [ears perked up at the mention of erection] Where? Where?
Jul 21, 2021 at 5:10 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UU-DZ3A6Z3Y what the fuck does this mean
Jul 21, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Veho: It means they needlessly complicate simple tasks.
Jul 21, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: but linux is easy
Jul 21, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Scott_pilgrim: (ok well easy-ish)
Jul 21, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/rf4TYrO.jpg
Jul 21, 2021 at 5:42 PM - AncientBoi: ouch
Jul 21, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kUWEGewFFI
Jul 21, 2021 at 6:43 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nice.
Jul 21, 2021 at 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/Pickle-Gourmet-Flavored-Cotton-Candy/dp/B07YZVNWND/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=pickle+flavored+cotton+candy&qid=1626889843&sr=8-4
Jul 21, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07YZWZWB4/ref=sspa_mw_detail_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&pd_rd_i=B07YZWZWB4p13NParams
Jul 21, 2021 at 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K2VNXCS/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A27S2WXQRHAW88
Jul 21, 2021 at 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All of these sound so gross lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 8:25 PM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/CCE2jPZoXWQ this shoutbox be like
Jul 21, 2021 at 8:49 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/wbCvHc1rce0 veggietales
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if a lawsuit can happen over Amazon's game bricking GPUs
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:37 PM - Veho: No.
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:37 PM - Veho: You would have to prove intent.
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Brick3090.ini
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:39 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure it's still in beta anyway
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:40 PM - kenenthk: You agreed to this
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:54 PM - Veho: THIS IS THE LIFE YOU CHOSE
Jul 21, 2021 at 9:57 PM - kenenthk: Part of the game is knowing if you'll have a working computer it's in the description
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Veho: Most games have a "minimum" and "recommended" configuration, this one lists "will explode" configuration too.
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:14 PM - aadz93: too bad, you agreed to amazon terms of service, kenenthkindlalexa
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Jokey_Carrot: my liver hurts
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Veho: Time to drive around town with a megaphone yelling "ALEXA PLAY NEW WORLD"
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:23 PM - kenenthk: Do be sure to do it in rich neighborhoods
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Voice recognition my dick
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:25 PM - Veho: Yeah, only those that can afford the 3090i.
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:25 PM - kenenthk: So drive around toms city until you find his house
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:26 PM - Veho: Yeah no. I'm not driving around Detroit  
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:26 PM - kenenthk: What about Florida?
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Veho: They can't afford new graphics cards.
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Hah they just trade them for meth
Jul 21, 2021 at 10:54 PM - Veho: Will scalp for meth.
Jul 21, 2021 at 11:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01K2VNXCS/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A27S2WXQRHAW88
Jul 21, 2021 at 11:46 PM - kenenthk: Think a colds coming feeling hot and nose is clogged
Jul 21, 2021 at 11:46 PM - kenenthk: Take me away china
Jul 21, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/a/1vSofDY
Jul 21, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk thats the variant lol
Jul 21, 2021 at 11:48 PM - kenenthk: Sucks cause my nose randomly clogs then opens then usually stays clogged a few days
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Yeah no. I'm not driving around Detroit " if you drive in detriot theyll steal your car while you drive it
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Car jacking could have two meanings
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Scott_pilgrim: no they dont jack your car they remove every part of the car except your seat
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well if I was sitting in my car jacking.....
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: while driving?
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe lol
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes driving past church buses interesting
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:16 AM - kenenthk: As long as it's not a Catholic bus
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Priest already has dibs
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i just realized, since gta 6 is coming out in 2025, by the time it comes out ill be actually old enough to play it lmfao
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:17 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but it'll be rated 17+ not T for teen ;O
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:18 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (well apparently, i havent found much confirming it other than like one article)
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Yeah but it'll be rated 17+ not T for teen ;O" knowing rockstar they're gonna delay it till like 2030
Jul 22, 2021 at 2:21 AM - kenenthk: You may just be slightly old enough for wiimiiswitch by then
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mini
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like there should be an x rated version of GTA VI
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a downloadable DLC
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: male strippers
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If that's your thing absolutely
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One of the missions Star in a porn movie
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Jobs could be prostitute or hire one whatever lol
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Rob the John or earn the money its GTA lol
Jul 22, 2021 at 4:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymbw2R3uIqc&list=PLwKu8Wa7TPhSjhueuGWmneTxQVO9nCQK_


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 23, 2021)

Jul 22, 2021 4:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 22, 2021 5:16 AM - kenenthk: Uremum
Jul 22, 2021 5:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: not me
Jul 22, 2021 5:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: animal genitalia only
Jul 22, 2021 5:41 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/0KlQ85MV82w all cops are evil
Jul 22, 2021 6:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: tits.
Jul 22, 2021 6:43 AM - kenenthk: Uremum has tits
Jul 22, 2021 6:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but one of them is fake
Jul 22, 2021 6:58 AM - kenenthk: Go for 3
Jul 22, 2021 9:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czA7oBOMx2I
Jul 22, 2021 9:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: that sounds awful, i love it
Jul 22, 2021 9:58 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Jul 22, 2021 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Apple bottom jeans
Jul 22, 2021 3:45 PM - Skelletonike: Never understood the hatred for cops.
Jul 22, 2021 3:46 PM - Skelletonike: Being a detective was one of the jobs I was interested in, had to study law in university though so I changed my mind.
Jul 22, 2021 3:47 PM - Veho: Some countries have different cops than others.
Jul 22, 2021 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Gee I dunno Skelle maybe it's the image of the ones who are corrupt and racist
Jul 22, 2021 4:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RPT6qIp.mp4
Jul 22, 2021 4:58 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_EeCkHs-e0
Jul 22, 2021 5:15 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/watch?v=iKa6jV9YJog&feature=share
Jul 22, 2021 6:03 PM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/4PpV-__0r4c
Jul 22, 2021 6:32 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05CXzjS8HX4
Jul 22, 2021 6:32 PM - Veho: DRUGZ
Jul 22, 2021 6:33 PM - kenenthk: Penis
Jul 22, 2021 6:35 PM - Veho: D R U G Z
Jul 22, 2021 6:39 PM - 1B51004: pingas
Jul 22, 2021 6:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: gonna start a new charity
Jul 22, 2021 6:48 PM - Scott_pilgrim: called "give scott enough  money to buy  DAMN. on vinyl"
Jul 22, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like Scott needs to mow lawns
Jul 22, 2021 7:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DJ73dCmtqzU
Jul 22, 2021 7:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: free my homie
Jul 22, 2021 7:38 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nevermind just saw the video keep that dude locked up
Jul 22, 2021 8:13 PM - kenenthk: It's wiimiiswitch irl
Jul 22, 2021 8:16 PM - Scott_pilgrim: nah he's fatter
Jul 22, 2021 8:16 PM - kenenthk: You'd know ;O
Jul 22, 2021 10:01 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: @kennethk how'd you know?
Jul 22, 2021 10:37 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dnrd4MkY0Go
Jul 22, 2021 10:41 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/89wq5EoXy-0
Jul 23, 2021 2:27 AM - kenenthk: American horror stories is pretty gay
Jul 23, 2021 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/SphrrRwxM3Y
Jul 23, 2021 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hermaphrodite sex is either always gay or never gay in my opinion
Jul 23, 2021 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Paris Jackson is pretty got init not gonna lie
Jul 23, 2021 3:09 AM - kenenthk: Hot*


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 24, 2021)

Jul 23, 2021 5:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRf5gMTDdcU
Jul 23, 2021 5:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i will always  assocaite this video with this post https://knowyourmeme.com/photos/1206260-star-wars-episode-vii-the-force-awakens
Jul 23, 2021 6:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://hard-drive.net/gamers-disgusted-to-hear-news-that-activision-blizzard-employs-women/
Jul 23, 2021 7:55 AM - Skelletonike: I'm not disgusted
Jul 23, 2021 7:55 AM - Skelletonike: and I don't give a crap about it bh
Jul 23, 2021 7:55 AM - Skelletonike: *tbh
Jul 23, 2021 7:56 AM - Skelletonike: fun satirical post tho, didnt know that website.
Jul 23, 2021 8:50 AM - kenenthk: Limited-time deal: Hat with Bluetooth Speaker Adjustable Bluetooth Hat Wireless Smart Speakerphone Cap for Outdoor Sport Baseball Cap is The Perfect Gifts for Men/Women/Boys/Girls https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TGPB93Y/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_dl_CFTEESZ2C1YKDFKQMC1Q
Jul 23, 2021 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: why though?
Jul 23, 2021 9:18 AM - Skelletonike: I hat the flat caps too
Jul 23, 2021 9:20 AM - Veho: Is the bass deep enough to make your sinuses vibrate?
Jul 23, 2021 10:06 AM - kenenthk: Lol you hat the flat caps
Jul 23, 2021 10:07 AM - kenenthk: Y'all will know when bubba's in town with that cap on
Jul 23, 2021 10:08 AM - The Real Jdbye: just use bone conduction, better
Jul 23, 2021 10:39 AM - kenenthk: Uremum conducts my bone
Jul 23, 2021 10:45 AM - kenenthk: https://www.facebook.com/ozzymanreviews/videos/316422789955523/
Jul 23, 2021 2:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/fyks4qGWjEM?feature=share
Jul 23, 2021 2:17 PM - Veho: Olympic games opening ceremony.
Jul 23, 2021 2:17 PM - Veho: They have drone "fireworks", 1800 drones are flying in formation above the stadium.
Jul 23, 2021 2:17 PM - Veho: Looking great and all.
Jul 23, 2021 2:18 PM - Veho: And our commentator, commenting on the drones, says, "I can't imagine how many times they had to rehearse this."
Jul 23, 2021 2:25 PM - kenenthk: Are there any hotels near by they could be peeping into and just going boom for another reason
Jul 23, 2021 2:29 PM - Veho: Say what.
Jul 23, 2021 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Boom boom
Jul 23, 2021 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So they think 1800 people are flying them....
Jul 23, 2021 3:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jesus Everytime I think people are stupid, they go and prove I have no idea just how stupid....
Jul 23, 2021 3:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/phBj2mfGhLE
Jul 23, 2021 3:46 PM - AncientBoi: lol skeletor needs some meat on his bones. for sure
Jul 23, 2021 4:00 PM - kenenthk: I dunno psi it is in Tokyo is it not
Jul 23, 2021 4:57 PM - Veho: If it were in China, the idea of having 1800 people practice and rehearse for years for a single spectacle wouldn't be unfeasible.
Jul 23, 2021 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Tokyo almost broke 14 million for their population probably doubles since I last checked 30 minutes ago
Jul 23, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/8cawWfVw2v8
Jul 23, 2021 5:22 PM - Veho: Yeah but the average age is 80.
Jul 23, 2021 5:48 PM - kenenthk: Impressive everyone in my family tree averages 50 at the best
Jul 23, 2021 6:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Japan uses gaijin years
Jul 23, 2021 6:52 PM - Veho: Baka.
Jul 23, 2021 7:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 23, 2021 7:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/SP1spLptZVs?feature=share
Jul 23, 2021 7:19 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/H_pTCA-fY9s?feature=share All it takes is enough to make me happy
Jul 23, 2021 8:22 PM - Scott_pilgrim: sussy baka balls
Jul 23, 2021 9:27 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Rihanna is still hot
Jul 23, 2021 10:21 PM - mthrnite: Bea Arthur is still hot
Jul 23, 2021 10:26 PM - Ramianddatpizza: arthur?
Jul 23, 2021 10:26 PM - Ramianddatpizza: arthur read from arthur on pbs kids?
Jul 23, 2021 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No dentures adventures?
Jul 23, 2021 10:26 PM - Ramianddatpizza: woah bro take it easy
Jul 23, 2021 10:26 PM - Ramianddatpizza: hes just a kid with glasses
Jul 23, 2021 10:26 PM - Ramianddatpizza: arthur from pbs kids
Jul 23, 2021 11:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Rule 34 Arthur? Lol
Jul 23, 2021 11:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh god it exists


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 25, 2021)

Jul 24, 2021 at 5:47 AM - kenenthk: Werid could've sworn I didn't finish off this soda bottle ghosts must be thirsty
Jul 24, 2021 at 6:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/9f2dLPPChNE
Jul 24, 2021 at 7:01 AM - banjo2: "sussy baka balls" couldn't've said it better myself
Jul 24, 2021 at 8:57 AM - Enderyuna89: i agree.
Jul 24, 2021 at 10:08 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bcNFEee.jpg
Jul 24, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Jul 24, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/0jU0SFR
Jul 24, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol all of this is true
Jul 24, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.google.com/articles/CBMiVmh0dHBzOi8vd3d3LmdzbWFyZW5hLmNvbS94aWFvbWlfcG9jb194M19ndF9zcGVjc19iYXR0ZXJ5X2NoYXJnaW5nX3NwZWVkLW5ld3MtNTAyMTQucGhw0gFTaHR0cHM6Ly9tLmdzbWFyZW5hLmNvbS94aWFvbWlfcG9jb194M19ndF9zcGVjc19iYXR0ZXJ5X2NoYXJnaW5nX3NwZWVkLWFtcC01MDIxNC5waHA?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen
Jul 24, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If only it was 670 watts...
Jul 24, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phones 5 years from now might have this
Jul 24, 2021 at 6:24 PM - AncientBoi: I got caught with the out of cum. lol
Jul 24, 2021 at 6:26 PM - AncientBoi: I just have a galaxy a12. fine for me.
Jul 24, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Lol this cyberpunk copy came with a 30 day hbo max trial
Jul 24, 2021 at 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If only it was skinax
Jul 24, 2021 at 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Skinimax even
Jul 24, 2021 at 10:19 PM - kenenthk: Cyber edition
Jul 25, 2021 at 12:09 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: Brave is the best browser
Jul 25, 2021 at 12:09 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: the mesiah to me
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/news.yahoo.com/amphtml/florida-man-finds-woman-skinny-130000683.html
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:34 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Florida man finds woman skinny??
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:35 AM - Tom Bombadildo: This has never happened in the history of Florida man
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:53 AM - kenenthk: Damn it Dolphin is giving App not installed on shield also 
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:54 AM - kenenthk: Which is werid cause I swore I had it on my 2017 shield
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:55 AM - banjo2: Florida sounds awesome
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you get the new dildo Shield TV?
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If so, it's cuz Nvidia limited that one to 32 bit only for some dumb reason, so anything that's 64bit only won't run on it
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Yeah it was on sale computability issues?
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Only version of the Shield that was setup that way AFAIK lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:56 AM - kenenthk: Well shit
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: A lot of the Shield TV ports don't work on it either
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like Half Life 2 and the MGS ports and such lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:57 AM - kenenthk: That's dumb
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Guess I'm buying a pro and the dildo is going in the living room
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just buy another old one ;O;
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:59 AM - kenenthk: My old one was giving werid black outs so bought this one
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My 2015 has been giving me a lot of overheating problems lately lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:59 AM - kenenthk: That could explain why Citra didn't run on it also
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I've repasted it like three times now since I've had it, started doing it again somehow lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:00 AM - kenenthk: It's a dumb design anyway SD card is a bitch to pop out
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Actually I probably have the 2015 also forgot it's that old bought it on launch iirc
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:03 AM - kenenthk: Oh well the GabeDick will probably make it obsolete for me anyway
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't wait to see some comparisons of the Steam Dick to the Win 3 and Aya Neo and such
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:06 AM - kenenthk: Price alone will make it worth it for most people
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:06 AM - kenenthk: Just hope they don't pull a Nintendo and make the actual deck part of it like a $15 accessory or something dumb
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:06 AM - kenenthk: $150*
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Doesn't matter, you can buy any cheapo USB-C dock and it'll work just fine
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But it'll probably be like $50+ I'd expect, since they'll want to try and recoup as much money as possible with the loss they're likely taking on the handheld itself lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:09 AM - kenenthk: Yeah thought I saw the c port support hd out I can see myself getting a 20" hd cable and setting it by my beds table and watching movie from it that way
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:10 AM - kenenthk: So assuming you went with the base model?
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I'm not overpaying for storage lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:11 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have the skills to upgrade it myself, so higher tiers aren't worth for me
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Can't imagine it would be that hard unless they went with dumb propietary screws
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:12 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Worst case you have to pull the whole motherboard out to replace it
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:13 AM - kenenthk: Or some soldered shielding covering everything
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, that'd make repairs too costly
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Pls do it the Apple way $1k just to replace a broken screen
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The Apple way is hopefully going to go away soon now lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:18 AM - Tom Bombadildo: FTC is enforcing right to repair which is huge
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:19 AM - kenenthk: Rip voided warranty stickers
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Those were never legal in the first place lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Since like the 70s
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:20 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The only thing those stickers do is scare people into thinking that's the case
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:22 AM - kenenthk: It's just nice to live in an era where it doesn't take a degrees to fix some small issue now
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:23 AM - kenenthk: Average person: You build computer wow so so smart. No not really
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:34 AM - Xzi: 512GB SSD in that form factor is about $200 on average
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:35 AM - Xzi: so I figure a 256GB SSD is worth $100, and the case is worth $20
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Micro SD still won't be horrible load times even if you don't want to open it
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:40 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I can buy a 1tb 2230 for $150 lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:41 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think Samsung has 1tb 2230s for like $215
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-MZALQ1T0HALB-MZ-ALQ1T00-Desktop-Ultrabook/dp/B096RW13N6/ <
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheaper actually lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Not sure where you get $200 for 512GB "on average"
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh no that one is 2242, damn Amazon search
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Still, $200 for 1TB easy
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.ebay.com/itm/124690642649?hash=item1d082436d9:g:x-kAAOSwpGFgf9aW < there we go
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The prices are definitely inflated for more storage
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:44 AM - kenenthk: Those are probably going to be hard to find after launch
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think that's mostly fine for this form factor given space limitations
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:45 AM - mthrnite: If you were an ant you would only need a one byte drive
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...even though their main competitors, the GPD Win 3 and Aya Neo and such all can have their storage easily replaces 
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:45 AM - mthrnite: ant porn takes up no room at all
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Buy your storage on wish 
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, says you
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 3.2TB of ant porn!
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - mthrnite: you just need that one pic
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:46 AM - mthrnite: woah look at the thorax on that one
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:47 AM - mthrnite: oh it's the same one
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:48 AM - mthrnite: well, i guess black on red action would be a thing
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffft, typical boomer, propagating racial...species stereotypes!
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:48 AM - kenenthk: #cancelmthrdatsracist
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Ants may look the same to you, but they have unique differences that are obvious to the ant!
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:48 AM - mthrnite: black ants are so exotic tho
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:49 AM - mthrnite: thicc
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:49 AM - kenenthk: Are bullet ants all nba players
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:51 AM - mthrnite: i think they're the wizards now
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/yZNzxFieP0E
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:51 AM - mthrnite: bullets wasn't pc enough, guns are bad
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:51 AM - kenenthk: Gotta stop this ant on ant crime
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:53 AM - mthrnite: we're all antbrother and antsister in the grand scheme
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:53 AM - kenenthk: That explains why the queen is such a whore
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:53 AM - mthrnite: hot antbrother on antsister porn
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:53 AM - mthrnite: that's another k of storage gone
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:54 AM - kenenthk: how old is that ant sir
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Watch them spray formic acid!!!
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:55 AM - mthrnite: that's fake
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:55 AM - mthrnite: it's actually antpiss
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:55 AM - mthrnite: there goes another k
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:55 AM - kenenthk: Google says ants only live to 4 years ;o
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:55 AM - mthrnite: golden antshowers
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mandible action like you have never seen!!!
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:56 AM - mthrnite: if the mandibles touch it's gay
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:57 AM - mthrnite: not that there's anything wrong w/that
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:57 AM - kenenthk: Keep the Catholic church away from ants
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:59 AM - mthrnite: the clergy just "accidentally" drops a communion wafer on the floor... and waits
Jul 25, 2021 at 2:59 AM - kenenthk: The blood of Christ is sweet
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:00 AM - mthrnite: those wafers suck tho
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:00 AM - mthrnite: wine helps
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:00 AM - kenenthk: That's his body bro it should be bones and ash by now
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:01 AM - mthrnite: hydraulic press channel dude could make that into a wafer
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:01 AM - mthrnite: biggass jesuswafer
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:02 AM - kenenthk: Today we crush the remains of Jesus let's see what happens
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:03 AM - kenenthk: I may like church more if they partnered with keebler
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:05 AM - mthrnite: and boones farm
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:07 AM - mthrnite: mini motorways is fun
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:08 AM - mthrnite: nice to find a new fun game
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:08 AM - mthrnite: under 10 bucks too, that's mastertronix prices
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:08 AM - mthrnite: it's cool it's like tetris with cars
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:09 AM - mthrnite: you know going in your ass is doomed
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:09 AM - mthrnite: somebody copy paste that into the reviews section thx
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you like satisfying shit, play power wash simulator 
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like those satisfying videos, but you do the work for hours ;O;
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's early access, but I can confirm it has 22 hours worth of content
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ...because I sunk 22 hours into that game this past week 
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a problem 
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:52 AM - mthrnite: do you power wash any anime girls
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:57 AM - mthrnite: there was an xblig game where you jetpacked around and set off rockets that blew up the background to reveal sexy anime girls
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:58 AM - mthrnite: and the game itself was actually fun
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:59 AM - mthrnite: they replaced the girls with kitten pics as an option on the next version
Jul 25, 2021 at 3:59 AM - mthrnite: so non-perverts could enjoy the game too
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No titties I'm afraid
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But you can power wash the Mars Rover
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:00 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is like just as good
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:01 AM - mthrnite: interdasting
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:02 AM - mthrnite: https://store.steampowered.com/app/339910/Uncraft_World/
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:02 AM - mthrnite: thassit
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:02 AM - mthrnite: meh, windows only, feh
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:03 AM - mthrnite: this is why the steamdeck will fail
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's what Proton is for lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: All they need to do is get anti cheat working and that takes care of basically all the other games that don't run on Linux
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:05 AM - mthrnite: glwt
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:06 AM - mthrnite: i mean i don't mean to be a cynic but wake me up when that happens
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's really not a big hurdle lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:06 AM - mthrnite: sounds like steamdeck+wine to this untrained ear
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheaters have been getting around that for years
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:07 AM - mthrnite: did they have this proton during the steam machine days?
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: No
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:07 AM - mthrnite: or is this newstuff
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:07 AM - mthrnite: is it finished or wip
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:07 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And Proton is technically Wine, just with better designed compatibility
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's been available for ages now
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most Windows games work with it
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically only things with anti cheat that dont like VMs that have a problem
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:08 AM - mthrnite: wine has yeah, and has been suboptimal for ages too right?
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which takes out big games like your yearly COD and eSports trash but eh whoe cares?
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Proton has additional fixes vs Wine
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the main benefit of Proton is that it uses a Vulkan translation layer to run DX stuff
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Gives it waaaaaaaaaaaaay better compatibility than the methods Wine uses
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:11 AM - mthrnite: well, from your lips to god's ear
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:12 AM - mthrnite: i'd love to say fu to windows
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:12 AM - mthrnite: and i almost bought a steam machine
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Steam Machines were never going to be good
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - mthrnite: like, real close, had the money
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - mthrnite: i want a console to play steam games tho
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly because they relied on third parties to make their PCs
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - mthrnite: all the fuckers
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Who all fucked it up
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Most didn't even include SteamOS 
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:13 AM - mthrnite: well, not mac, they got no gaemz
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:14 AM - mthrnite: that said, and to reiterate, that mini motorways game is fun
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:14 AM - mthrnite: runnin that on my mac
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:14 AM - mthrnite: and ftl
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:14 AM - mthrnite: always ftl
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:15 AM - mthrnite: ftl and morty 100 years
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.protondb.com/app/1127500 < there you go, now you can play it on Linux 
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:19 AM - mthrnite: I may try. I never could get my head around wine.
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:20 AM - mthrnite: The idea of a console exp is to not have to tweak anything. That was my great hope for steam machines
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:21 AM - mthrnite: Turnkey has never been a linux strongpoint tho
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ease of use? You just gotta learn to command line!!! No drivers? Code them yourself....
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Actual stuff I have read.....


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 26, 2021)

Jul 25, 2021 at 5:55 AM - banjo2: linux user moment
Jul 25, 2021 at 5:59 AM - Lilith Valentine: Linux <3
Jul 25, 2021 at 6:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: When Linux works with all the drivers and you can use one of the easier distros its a good OS when shit doesn't go smoothly you will wish you where back on Windows lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 8:24 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Lilith Linux 
Jul 25, 2021 at 9:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: Succutux
Jul 25, 2021 at 10:05 AM - kenenthk: All the dad's to their kids: ah you're learning to power wash gonna clean the house? Kids: no fuck u get outta my r00m
Jul 25, 2021 at 11:00 AM - kenenthk: https://collider.com/michael-b-jordan-black-superman-project-val-zod-hbo-max/
Jul 25, 2021 at 11:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: if Lilith makes a cryptocurrency it should be called Succubux
Jul 25, 2021 at 12:26 PM - Chary: Lol
Jul 25, 2021 at 12:26 PM - Minox: Succbuxx :V
Jul 25, 2021 at 12:58 PM - kenenthk: Built from the ground up via onlyfans revenue
Jul 25, 2021 at 1:01 PM - kenenthk: Cyberpunk runs slightly better on PS4 still a glitchfest
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:16 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I'm a Barbie Girl
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:32 PM - fusioniz: can anyone help me with accessing my switch save file? i plugged in my switch to the pc but it caant detect it
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The shitbox isn't really a good place to ask for help
Jul 25, 2021 at 4:36 PM - fusioniz: i did these above, i tried to google but thers literally no guide
Jul 25, 2021 at 5:02 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/efD2wAfhXrU Wonder if people are really going to make a huge deal out of waiting like a minute for their games to load
Jul 25, 2021 at 5:02 PM - kenenthk: Of course they are
Jul 25, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Veho: AN ENTIRE FUCKING MINUTE? FUCKING UNACCEPTABLE!!
Jul 25, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Veho: WHAT IS THIS, THE 1980S?
Jul 25, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Veho: ARE WE LOADING GAMES FROM TAPES AGAIN?
Jul 25, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Veho: Ahem.
Jul 25, 2021 at 7:00 PM - kenenthk: No you gotta wait at least an hour for 80gbs worth of shit then another hour for useless updates then spend more for fancy lazer pistols via dlc and at least spend $100 
Jul 25, 2021 at 7:04 PM - kenenthk: Next viral TikTok kids eating micro SD cards
Jul 25, 2021 at 7:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sony updates always slow
Jul 25, 2021 at 8:14 PM - kenenthk: Red barons brick oven pizza is actually good the pizza farts are real
Jul 25, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7HAkEhX.gifv
Jul 25, 2021 at 8:45 PM - AncientBoi: Eeewww I smell it ALL the way over here @kenenthk
Jul 25, 2021 at 9:01 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: Oh Ken I'm having so much fun!
Jul 25, 2021 at 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How can farts be real if we don't have anus's
Jul 25, 2021 at 10:26 PM - kenenthk: Farts are bilingual
Jul 25, 2021 at 10:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-man-bubble-vessel-washes-ashore-beach
Jul 25, 2021 at 11:14 PM - kenenthk: You attempt to be Jesus you end up in Florida
Jul 25, 2021 at 11:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/96Qciw8EEAI?feature=share
Jul 26, 2021 at 1:50 AM - BORTZ: ugh ps4pro stuck ina bootloop
Jul 26, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Having PS5 troubles Bortz?
Jul 26, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;O;O;
Jul 26, 2021 at 1:54 AM - BORTZ: no i dont plan on getting a PS5
Jul 26, 2021 at 1:54 AM - BORTZ: its an actual PS4 Pro
Jul 26, 2021 at 1:55 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Same thing ;O;
Jul 26, 2021 at 2:01 AM - BORTZ: basically
Jul 26, 2021 at 2:01 AM - BORTZ: but it doesnt do anything causeeeee its stuck not updating
Jul 26, 2021 at 2:07 AM - WeedZ: You gunna have to usb and safe mode the bitch?
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight:


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 27, 2021)

Jul 26, 2021 at 10:02 AM - kenenthk: Did you download ps4usersbuyps5now.pup
Jul 26, 2021 at 10:05 AM - DinohScene: lol playstation
Jul 26, 2021 at 10:55 AM - kenenthk: https://gamerant.com/super-mario-movie-4k-restoration-animated/
Jul 26, 2021 at 12:18 PM - Skelletonike: Lots of people making an account to join the giveaway, I wonder if they were lurkers or found out somehow
Jul 26, 2021 at 12:20 PM - Skelletonike: And isn't that movie bound to be C&D?
Jul 26, 2021 at 12:35 PM - kenenthk: They teamed up with FemboyFilms I don't see how lol
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ordered some fake Amiibo "cards" lol
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Less than 3 bucks
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Skelletonike: Filthy pirate
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Skelletonike: tsk tsk
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:46 PM - kenenthk: Why
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Skelletonike: Not buying the cool, scarce, toys
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Skelletonike: It's actually quite annoying how people just buy them to resell at times.
Jul 26, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Skelletonike: same with games
Jul 26, 2021 at 5:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaupunkt
Jul 26, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Watching Robocop and was like what the hell is a blah pump.... Lol turns out I was hearing it wrong and it's a var stereo
Jul 26, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Car stereo even
Jul 26, 2021 at 7:03 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nintendo-New-3DS-XL-Hyrule-Edition-BOX-ONLY-No-Game-System-Included-/274881015044?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0 Anyone want a $100 box
Jul 26, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Ryccardo: only if vga or wata certified
Jul 26, 2021 at 7:56 PM - kenenthk: Looks like yuzu got an update not long ago
Jul 26, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: been trying to charge my card for the past 2 weeks for a return they received but never updated the status on
Jul 26, 2021 at 7:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuckin amazon
Jul 26, 2021 at 8:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Deforestation
Jul 26, 2021 at 8:11 PM - kenenthk: Silly muggle you don't return things to Amazon or Jeff eats your dick in space
Jul 26, 2021 at 8:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7abReXKTP6A
Jul 26, 2021 at 8:27 PM - kenenthk: http://assets.vg247.com/current//2015/11/gabe-steam-sale.jpg
Jul 26, 2021 at 8:36 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TaeNgo8bR2k
Jul 26, 2021 at 8:58 PM - kenenthk: https://carthing.spotify.com/
Jul 27, 2021 at 12:16 AM - ImNotTails: fuck
Jul 27, 2021 at 2:52 AM - Minox: Why oh why does whey taste so horrible
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Did you add some curds?
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:18 AM - Minox: This is going to be a dumb question, but what are curds and how would they help lol
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:23 AM - mthrnite: *looks up Curdistan*
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Minox: How you doing mthr?
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:25 AM - mthrnite: positively ok
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:25 AM - mthrnite: i dunno what whey is tho
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:25 AM - mthrnite: or curds
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:26 AM - mthrnite: or what their appeal is to spiders
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:27 AM - mthrnite: what's a tuffet anyway
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:27 AM - mthrnite: is that a stool?
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:27 AM - mthrnite: or your ass
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Minox: Spiders we have plenty of here
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Minox: I keep one in the hallway who's allowed to live so long as he doesn't enter the kitchen
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:28 AM - mthrnite: mostly wolfs and jumpers here
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Minox: Tiny ones I can handle, but the larger ones gets a bit too much for me
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:29 AM - mthrnite: we get some honkin' huge wolfs
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:29 AM - mthrnite: they're pretty chill tho, and they can axe a roach double-time
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:30 AM - Minox: I just looked them up and realised their size
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:31 AM - mthrnite: they can resemble tarantulas when they get super big
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:31 AM - Minox: I wish for nice normal small house spiders
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:31 AM - mthrnite: i nudged a wolf onto my hand and held it for a little while
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:31 AM - mthrnite: big fella, cuz i wanted my son to not be afraid
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:32 AM - mthrnite: almost shitted my fucking pants
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:32 AM - mthrnite: but i faked my way thru it
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:32 AM - mthrnite: and they really don't wanna bite you
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:33 AM - Minox: Not sure I could do that
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:33 AM - mthrnite: they could mostly give no shits about you
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:33 AM - Minox: So good job
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:33 AM - Minox: Even knowing that it's too much
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:33 AM - mthrnite: i used to have a tarantula long time ago
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:34 AM - mthrnite: i got to nervous with her, so when she croaked i got a kitten instead
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:35 AM - mthrnite: spiders are cool tho
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:35 AM - mthrnite: i cut 'em slack whenever i can
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:36 AM - mthrnite: except black widows, they can go hang
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:38 AM - Minox: Luckily we don't have those here
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:38 AM - mthrnite: we might get a couple fiddlebacks but they're super rare
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:39 AM - mthrnite: brown recluse
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:39 AM - Minox: As far as bugs go here the worst ones are the huge hornets and the mukades
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:39 AM - mthrnite: mukades...
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:40 AM - Minox: They are pretty terrifying
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:40 AM - mthrnite: ohshit a bigass centipede!?
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:40 AM - mthrnite: fuck that noise right away
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:40 AM - Minox: Apparently also stings quite a bit
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:41 AM - mthrnite: creepy af too
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:41 AM - mthrnite: centipedes weird me out way more than spiders
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:43 AM - mthrnite: we get "racers" or house centipedes
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:43 AM - mthrnite: they don't bug you apart from being really fast and creepy
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:43 AM - mthrnite: and they're op predators
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:44 AM - mthrnite: so, good for the house
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:44 AM - mthrnite: they get slack too, as long as they don't get too close
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:46 AM - Minox: I remember when working as a mailman I had this one mailbox with a large amount of earwigs
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:47 AM - mthrnite: I get 'em in my mailbox, gotta shake 'em out the letters
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:47 AM - Minox: I made it a game to try to hit them with the mail
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:48 AM - mthrnite: i find it confusing that they like mailboxes
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:48 AM - Minox: I think it's fair to say that you got bored delivering mail :')
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:49 AM - Minox: Often I could not remember any details of days I worked
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:49 AM - mthrnite: well you're not talking to a lotta people.
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:50 AM - mthrnite: having a route, like a bread truck, you get some interaction
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:50 AM - mthrnite: of the human type, much preferred over earwigs
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Minox: I did have a route, I got rather good at knowing where the cats were
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Little Miss muffet sat on her tuffet eating her curds and whey...
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:51 AM - Minox: The people I could leave or take
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:51 AM - mthrnite: cats are good folks
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think curds are like cottage cheese?
Jul 27, 2021 at 3:52 AM - mthrnite: or curvy turds
Jul 27, 2021 at 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curd
Jul 27, 2021 at 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds delicious.... Lkl
Jul 27, 2021 at 4:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol even


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 28, 2021)

Jul 27, 2021 8:19 AM - Skelletonike: Hm... Dunno why, but lately I've been way into reddit. Never really cared much about it before tho
Jul 27, 2021 9:16 AM - Chary: eugh, i find reddit kinda awful. it's so good to waste time on but it's such a downer of a site
Jul 27, 2021 9:28 AM - Skelletonike: I've just been spending time in ChoosingBeggars and Holup
Jul 27, 2021 9:30 AM - Minox: Reddit is such a hivemind
Jul 27, 2021 9:30 AM - Minox: If you say the wrong thing you're banned
Jul 27, 2021 9:31 AM - Minox: Sure, some subreddits are ok but overall the website is shite
Jul 27, 2021 9:34 AM - Skelletonike: Yeah a lot of them are pretty toxic like that
Jul 27, 2021 9:34 AM - Skelletonike: Only been in the fun ones like choosing beggars, wedding shames, etc
Jul 27, 2021 9:54 AM - kenenthk: R/roastme has some pretty entertaining comments
Jul 27, 2021 11:00 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WHCIEPW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_064112960F62CYWM4JPD
Jul 27, 2021 11:07 AM - Skelletonike: wtf
Jul 27, 2021 11:07 AM - Skelletonike: microwave cooking should be banned
Jul 27, 2021 11:08 AM - Skelletonike: btw, anyone ever tried the Redragon M908 Impact RGB?
Jul 27, 2021 11:08 AM - Skelletonike: ordered one for ffxiv
Jul 27, 2021 11:18 AM - kenenthk: It's really not that different pasta is just flower and eggs that you heat up
Jul 27, 2021 1:30 PM - Skelletonike: Is that edible though?
Jul 27, 2021 1:30 PM - Skelletonike: flowers and eggs aren't really my cup of tea tbh
Jul 27, 2021 1:33 PM - kenenthk: Have you never had pasta before?
Jul 27, 2021 2:28 PM - Chary: Reddragon is decent if you're on a budget
Jul 27, 2021 2:28 PM - Chary: If you've never used a mech kb it'll be okay
Jul 27, 2021 2:29 PM - Chary: Switch types would matter too. I'd assume you'd want clicky for an mmo? Idk
Jul 27, 2021 3:22 PM - Skelletonike: It's a mouse
Jul 27, 2021 3:23 PM - Skelletonike: My keyboard is a razer blackwidow v3
Jul 27, 2021 3:23 PM - Skelletonike: also, kenenthk, I was joking about you writing flower instead of flour.
Jul 27, 2021 3:27 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.amazon.com/Redragon-Impact-Buttons-Precision-Programmable/dp/B07HC4NBQ8
Jul 27, 2021 3:28 PM - Skelletonike: that's the mouse I ordered (not from us amazon though)
Jul 27, 2021 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Good to know misspelled words are what makes you entertained
Jul 27, 2021 3:43 PM - Skelletonike: It's been a slow day at work, anything is fun. <.<
Jul 27, 2021 3:47 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/man-kills-elderly-parents-because-they-always-interrupt-1847368076
Jul 27, 2021 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: ofc it was in japan.
Jul 27, 2021 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Japan or Florida either works
Jul 27, 2021 3:55 PM - Skelletonike: As someone that takes care of his 93yo grandmother with alzheimer, I can't understand what would lead someone to do this.
Jul 27, 2021 3:58 PM - kenenthk: They interrupted their anime obviously
Jul 27, 2021 4:00 PM - Skelletonike: yeah, that's stupid.
Jul 27, 2021 4:00 PM - Skelletonike: I'm guessing people who end up like that are missing something
Jul 27, 2021 4:01 PM - Skelletonike: It can be very stressful taking care of two seniors, but even so, crappy reason
Jul 27, 2021 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bet he used a samurai sword.... "You cut me off for the last time!!!! Now I cut you off!!!"
Jul 27, 2021 4:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: There can be only one!!!!
Jul 27, 2021 4:30 PM - kenenthk: The article says an extension cord but it was probably a special edition
Jul 27, 2021 4:41 PM - khemphoud: Hi there! Sorry to bother you guys but I need some help. I think I meessed up some steps while upgrading the firmware of my switch
Jul 27, 2021 4:42 PM - khemphoud: I would be very grateful if I can get some help from someone who has good patience
Jul 27, 2021 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Make a thread in the Switch section, the shitbox isn't really the place to ask for help
Jul 27, 2021 5:13 PM - khemphoud: Ok I asked my question in the "noob paradise" thread. Hopefully someone will answer
Jul 27, 2021 5:13 PM - khemphoud: thank you Tom!


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 29, 2021)

Jul 28, 2021 at 8:12 AM - SG854: At the end of Skyward Sword. Going to start Hero mode right after.
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:13 AM - SG854: So enemies does double damage. Hearts don't drop naturally so you'll need potions to recover.
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:15 AM - jimbo13: I did Heromode on Wind Waker recently. I'd skip IMO, Not harder/just cheap
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:15 AM - SG854: Stamina and Swiming is nerfed too. Runs out quicker. I did manage to beat it on the Wii back then.
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:16 AM - SG854: On Skyward Sword it feels like the game was built with hero mode in mind. So it doesn't feel cheap like Wind Wakers hero mode.
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:17 AM - SG854: Hero mode is only available on the HD version of Wind Waker it wasn't in it in the original so it was just tacked on for the HD ver.
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:28 AM - SG854: Skyward Sword is best on Hero mode. 3D Zelda's are a breeze to get through. I've always wanted challenging enemies. And Skyward is great for that challenge I want
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:14 AM - jimbo13: Much appreciated, I like a challenge too. I'll give it a chance when I do SS
Jul 28, 2021 at 12:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: the dodgy unreliable sword controls already gave me more than enough of a challenge in the original
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:05 PM - SG854: Considering the fact that I competed it on Wii which would be impossible to beat if the controls were unresponsive but they weren't.
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:06 PM - SG854: On the Switch I breezed through boss rush mode 2 days ago hardly taking any damaged. I can confirm motion controls is 100% user error.
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:09 PM - SG854: Same with those bokoblins that have that electric sword where if you swing the wrong direction you get shocked but I beat those guys without taking much damaged at all.
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: not unresponsive, just inaccurate
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: which is almost worse
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:26 PM - SG854: It was accurate for me. Especially for the 3rd girahim fight and 2nd stalfols form that can only take damage swinging in the correct direction worked fine for me
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: there are so many enemies like that
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: kept taking damage because the sword wasn't doing what i wanted it to
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:29 PM - SG854: Fuller swings and following through is what works best
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:30 PM - SG854: And not rotation your arm clockwise or counter clockwise with a wrist flick that can flick in different direction you are swinging your arm
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:40 PM - SG854: I used the training area and logs to learn how the controls respond and to build coordination to move my arm straight line. With no arm scoops.
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuller swings sounds like effort
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: video games aren't supposed to be exercise
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:48 PM - SG854: There is no rule on how video games should be designed
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:49 PM - SG854: And no rules that they have to follow a certain contol scheme. That's the beauty of this game its different. It gives variety to the way we play games. I like a variety in gameplay styles and I want more game to explore different options.
Jul 28, 2021 at 1:51 PM - SG854: It alot of fun and engaging and unique. If I can handle boss rush mode hardly taking damage then I know it's not the bad implementation.
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:40 PM - AsPika2219: watching badminton olympic live! Malaysia Lee Zi Chia vs France Leverdez! 
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not about design it's just not what gamers are after
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i played zelda tp that way and it was tiring
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i play a game when i wanna relax
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:54 PM - SG854: Speak for yourself. I want developers to explore play styles options. I want variety. I encourage developers to do more of this.
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:57 PM - SG854: I work at a job constantly on the move and lifting heavy objects all day. If I can after work still play this game then that speaks alot.
Jul 28, 2021 at 2:58 PM - SG854: You can't relax playing games that require fast button presses, repetition to improve, trial and error, and needing constant attention with fast hand and eye coordination. Unless you play games like animal crossing.
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't tell me what i can't do 
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: "I encourage developers to do more of this" sure but with modern tech that actually works reliably, not with wiimotes
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: VR has a lot of that kinda stuff but it actually works
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i still end up not playing them much for the aforementioned reason
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:03 PM - kenenthk: VRs main purpose are to see boobs and vaginas up close in your face
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: eh
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Fine then penis 
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:07 PM - SG854: There are days where I just don't want to play any video game at all which includes traditional controller games because I'm lazy. The criticism you had of skyward sword about wanting to relax also applies for all games. They require lots of attention, you can't really relax on them.
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:08 PM - SG854: Relaxing would be laying in bed and playing YouTube videos all day.
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: don't tell me what i can't do
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i even got a lapboard and a steam controller so i could relax while playing kb/m games
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: some games require a lot of attention, but that's not most
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if citra runs good on the quest
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:12 PM - SG854: Puzzle games require attention, platformers require attention, games like God of war needs attention. I'm not just talking physical I'm also talking mental which can also be just as exhausting.
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: apparently runs great but no 3D
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: need to connect it to a PC and run the PC version if you want 3D
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Quest is launching a new revision soon
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't play puzzle games muc
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2021-07-27-facebook-temporarily-halts-oculus-quest-2-sales-recalls-foam-inserts-following-reports-of-skin-irritation lol
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:16 PM - SG854: Those are just examples but the list is longer then that. RPG's require lots of managment that I sometimes forego playing because I'm lazy. But I blame myself for being lazy.
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: i usually just spam A in JRPGs
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: "a very small percentage" Facebook are starting to sound like Apple...
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:18 PM - SG854: Maybe if it's Final Fantasy 13 lol
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: ew FF13
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:18 PM - SG854: It's perfect for you the A spaming game
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: that game is boring af
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:21 PM - SG854: Please explain why its boring lol
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Cause he said so
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Skelletonike: ff13 sucks
Jul 28, 2021 at 3:58 PM - SG854: Nothing relaxing A button pressing bliss
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Uremum presses my button
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:14 PM - SG854: The correct way of saying is "uremum pushes my buttons." And in that case I say, u mad bro?
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Final Corridor XIII
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: nuff said
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:22 PM - SG854: Pushing A, move in a Straight Line, have your brain on at 0.002%, nothing but perfect relaxation
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Actually it would be your mom presses my buttons but I give 0 fucks 
Jul 28, 2021 at 4:58 PM - SG854: As long as it stays at 0 then that fine by me
Jul 28, 2021 at 5:00 PM - kenenthk: Is 0.1 too much
Jul 28, 2021 at 5:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: SG854 i'd rather be asleep
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: the music is also meh and the battles were boring as a result
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: being back nobuo uematsu damn it
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:46 PM - SG854: Game is too cheesy
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:47 PM - SG854: Snow calling himself a Hero all the time is cringy.
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:48 PM - SG854: Caius's theme is good though https://youtu.be/b8vXYBEvSow
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:57 PM - SG854: It reminds me of the Music in Mario Galaxy. Orchestrated Music in that game is on another level. Best game music.
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yes
Jul 28, 2021 at 7:58 PM - The Real Jdbye: Buoy base galaxy
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:10 PM - SG854: That song is good. And Cloudy Court Galaxy gives me chills.
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:11 PM - SG854: I love Baby Bowsers Fort
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:13 PM - SG854: Bowser Galaxy Generator is epic https://youtu.be/EsyjY9lDVk8
Jul 28, 2021 at 8:50 PM - Sonicslasher: ^()>
Jul 28, 2021 at 9:21 PM - kenenthk: Weebs
Jul 28, 2021 at 9:28 PM - AncientBoi: weebles wobble but they don't fall down
Jul 28, 2021 at 9:30 PM - kenenthk: Testicles aren't supposed to
Jul 28, 2021 at 9:51 PM - mthrnite: perky testicles
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:08 PM - AncientBoi: lol, yeah, I guess so.
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:12 PM - kenenthk: https://i.imgur.com/hWKI7Wv_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=medium
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: tentacles
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:17 PM - AncientBoi: So true kenenthk
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:34 PM - Sonicslasher: Newb question: is there a way to patch games to play on an earlier firmware for the switch? Or would I need to make the jump to Atmosphere from SX OS to play the new Ace Attorney game?
Jul 28, 2021 at 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on the game, but most can yes
Jul 28, 2021 at 11:06 PM - kenenthk: Watching the tomorrow war not a bad movie so far
Jul 28, 2021 at 11:52 PM - SG854: In the Skyloft log cutting training room in Skyward Sword I was able to cut all logs down 20 times without it messing up a single time.
Jul 28, 2021 at 11:52 PM - SG854: I don't get how people struggle with it. The motion controls is super responsive and it's all down to 100% user error.
Jul 28, 2021 at 11:53 PM - SG854: All the diagonal and horizontal cuts worked without a hitch.
Jul 28, 2021 at 11:53 PM - ScrapGamer22: hello?
Jul 28, 2021 at 11:53 PM - SG854: I'm going to write a guide because the motion controls gets unessesary hate when it's all down to user error.
Jul 29, 2021 at 12:37 AM - banjo2: true
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:17 AM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/7pO39Sh6THg
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:17 AM - mthrnite: new donkle
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol good stuff
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:33 AM - Sonicslasher: Are the patches custom to the game or is there a specific installer to use?
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:33 AM - Sonicslasher: Also hi Gary!
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nude patches should only be applied to games with humans in them.....
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smurfs Trampoline Challenge was a disaster
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tiny blue dicks flapping everywhere it was horrid
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:14 AM - SG854: Made a guide
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:14 AM - SG854: https://gbatemp.net/threads/how-to-make-motion-controls-work-in-the-legend-of-zelda-skyward-sword.592014/


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 30, 2021)

Jul 29, 2021 at 5:25 AM - Aluchompiras: Hi! I'm Aluchompiras and here are 100% completed savegame files of 8Doors AAA, and I divided into 3 saves: one for each ending, you have just to choose and copy/paste. Enjoy ;D  Download links:  Google Drive: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1K4uOoCI7sKCu5MxMeFg9BYAA09o1mkWj?usp=sharing  Mediafire: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/hhg0otmmz4fzc/8Doors_Arum's_Afterlife_Adventure_-_100%25_Save
Jul 29, 2021 at 10:50 AM - Skelletonike: Hm, the mouse I ordered arrived yesterday. Way better than I expected for it's price
Jul 29, 2021 at 10:52 AM - Skelletonike: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/820251919398076480/869993468087402527/IMG_20210728_182207.jpg
Jul 29, 2021 at 10:53 AM - Skelletonike: damn, discord really reduces pic quality z.z
Jul 29, 2021 at 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/820251919398076480/869993468414541864/IMG_20210728_182229.jpg
Jul 29, 2021 at 10:54 AM - Skelletonike: It sure made ffxiv skills less of a pain
Jul 29, 2021 at 12:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/eS4i3TYFtME
Jul 29, 2021 at 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: discord doesn't do anything to uploaded images at least on PC
Jul 29, 2021 at 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: it'll just refuse if the image is too larg
Jul 29, 2021 at 12:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: large
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/HAIHUANG-Handheld-Console-Supports-Portable/dp/B08V8PCTC2/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=619c6844-7d22-4dd3-8551-d33171809ab9&pd_rd_wg=7axC7&pf_rd_r=AMD9FBDC8Q4ZS0X2S90R&pd_rd_w=7eazq&pd_rd_r=7f323589-3cc4-4c12-bd92-f1c163ca2196&ref_=bmx_gp_smf7yeao
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:30 PM - kenenthk: Can't even take out the trash without hearing some racist old neighbor lady going off about how bad Mexicans are and Biden stole office
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:46 PM - Skelletonike: it does, it compresses them a bit
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't actually they still stay as png
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: and if the image is too large it'll just refuse and complain
Jul 29, 2021 at 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: though i always make sure i click "open original" and copy the link from there as presumably the image shown in the client might be resized
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Skelletonike: I did open original, I checked, discord does compress
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:33 PM - Skelletonike: Not very noticeable, but it does some compression. It's more visible in darker pics.
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Skelletonike: original pic is 6MBish
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Skelletonike: discord one is 80.64
Jul 29, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Skelletonike: kbs
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that is on desktop?
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: that doesn't happen for me
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: 80 kb is definitely not png
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: maybe it does it if the source is a jpg
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:50 PM - Skelletonike: Yup
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:50 PM - Skelletonike: check the picture I sent
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:50 PM - Skelletonike: size is only a few kbps
Jul 29, 2021 at 3:51 PM - Skelletonike: and yeah, original was jpg, seems to be the default format for my phone's photos
Jul 29, 2021 at 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's the only one usually
Jul 29, 2021 at 5:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: for irl photos though the loss in quality doesn't matter so much
Jul 29, 2021 at 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: for screenshots, it matters a lot more, and those are usually in png
Jul 29, 2021 at 5:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: so makes sense
Jul 29, 2021 at 5:51 PM - kenenthk: ure wiener is in kb
Jul 29, 2021 at 6:10 PM - kenenthk: Don't know how I feel about refurbished externals but it's kinda tempting https://www.ebay.com/itm/WD-Elements-Portable-2TB-Certified-Refurbished-Hard-Drive-by-Western-Digital-/292713216312?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Jul 29, 2021 at 7:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Depends on how they're refurbished, but since they're coming from WD directly and supposedly gets a 2 year warranty it's probably fine
Jul 29, 2021 at 7:33 PM - kenenthk: WD: Sir please explain all those Nintendo ROMs we found on this drive
Jul 29, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Cravinho: hello there good evening
Jul 29, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Cravinho: i need some info please !!
Jul 29, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Cravinho: i got the acesory fot snes mini magic 2 classic , but i could not find the necessary usb files .. i search for 2 hours and oficial page is down .
Jul 29, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Cravinho: if some one still have this acesory could please send me the necesary usb files ? thanks in advance .
Jul 29, 2021 at 8:07 PM - banjo2: Have you tried going back in time? http://web.archive.org
Jul 29, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: http://web.archive.org/web/20200117194703/http://classic2magic.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/C2M_USB_Files_v1.2.zip < Works fine
Jul 29, 2021 at 9:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Depends on how they're refurbished, but since they're coming from WD directly and supposedly gets a 2 year warranty it's probably fine <- eh not worth saving $20 for, hdds have a finite lifespan
Jul 29, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: https://gizmodo-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/gizmodo.com/google-is-booting-sugar-daddy-apps-from-the-play-store-1847385581/amp?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&aoh=16275920635956&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fgizmodo.com%2Fgoogle-is-booting-sugar-daddy-apps-from-the-play-store-1847385581
Jul 29, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: Rip jds side hustle
Jul 29, 2021 at 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/28/entertainment/dusty-hill-zz-top-obit/index.html
Jul 29, 2021 at 11:50 PM - SG854: Demise in Japanese doesn't have a name. Instead he is referred to as the Bringer of Demise.
Jul 29, 2021 at 11:51 PM - SG854: And they completely cut the demon tribe from the English translation.
Jul 29, 2021 at 11:51 PM - SG854: https://youtu.be/S7DKEbLokCk
Jul 30, 2021 at 12:39 AM - mthrnite: I would assume a fair bit of Arthurian legend is woven into Zelda.
Jul 30, 2021 at 12:40 AM - mthrnite: I'm not a fan of either tho, so don't listen to me.
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:01 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/BH1_x71kJTk
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:38 AM - SG854: Zelda has more Christian roots. And based on the Holy soldiers of its time period.
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:39 AM - SG854: Link himself is a Christian praying in front of the Cross of Jesus Christ
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:39 AM - SG854: https://i.redd.it/qstw2i54kni21.png
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:41 AM - SG854: Book of Magic is called Bible in Japanese. And Link to the Past the Sage is called a Priest in Jap. The Sanctuary Zelda hides in is a Church. Shield has cross on it. Triforce represent the Holy Trinity. Father, Son, Holy Spirit
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: didn't the NES zelda shield have a cross on it in all regions
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: though i never saw it as a religious thing as that's just kind of a common thing to have on armor
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:46 AM - SG854: Yeah, all regions. It has a cross
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:48 AM - SG854: Official artwork Link is praying in front of a cross of Jesus Christ. And in link to the past you have to pray to open up a dungeon
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: probably done in order to sell to christian families but then they decided it might actually turn some people off so they removed it
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:48 AM - jimbo13: Old Zelda shield was a templars shield, back in the day Nintendo wasn't religion adverse then later in life they had a company wide mandate no religion symbolism
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't think real life religions have any place in fictitious video games
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:49 AM - jimbo13: When I was kid Zelda was one of the few games other than bible tales my zealot neighbors could play
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: video games based on religion sure, fictitious religions sure
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: they didn't have Bible Adventures for NES? 
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:50 AM - SG854: It has religious roots in the Japanese version but had to remove it for the English version because of strict religious polices to not reference religion. That's why the Bible was changed to Book of Magic
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:50 AM - jimbo13: They had all these crazy Blue carts, IMO they missed the boat on a Jesus platformer with water levels
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkNlVB9SQi8
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: the blue carts are Wisdom Tree
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: Bible Adventures is one of them
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:53 AM - jimbo13: I'm sure they had it, they invested heavily in religious media. One of those families that special ordered censored VHS's and stuff
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:55 AM - SG854: The Famicom disk version title scroll has Bible spelled out in English bellow the Japanese
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:55 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/8-aYJyHgCy0
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: the more you know
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: this has probably been in did you know gaming at some point
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:03 AM - SG854: Legend of Zelda: Triforce of the Gods, jap name for Link to the Past
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:06 AM - SG854: The changed lots of things in the English translation even today. Windwaker mentions the Demon Tribe which was cut in English
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah but the zelda gods are nayru, farore and din
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: who made the triforce
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: so that is normal, nothing particularly religious about it
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:17 AM - SG854: That was the new God's story line they created in Ocarina of Time. The original games didn't have that. They were based on real world religions
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: zelda 1 didn't have any story to speak of so it's hard to say, and 2 i haven't played because ew
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:24 AM - SG854: It has kind of a story in the manual. A really short one
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:24 AM - SG854: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/clv/manuals/en/pdf/CLV-P-NAANE.pdf
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zelda 2 I played and its the worst Zelda game in the franchise hmmm well maybe its better than the CDi ones but those are abominations
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:34 AM - jimbo13: Zelda 2 is a good game, it's a bad Zelda game.  IMO I prefer the Dog man mobilin look
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:37 AM - SG854: English ver. of Zelda 2 is superior to the Jap ver.
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:38 AM - jimbo13: I'd love a Zelda 2 reboot ala metroid remake. Day 1


----------



## TaigaChat (Jul 31, 2021)

Jul 30, 2021 at 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: gee, it sure is BORING around here...
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: i think the DS ones might be worse
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: well at least phantom hourglass
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: that was not a good mechanic
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: way too tedious
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:47 PM - mthrnite: the only zelda games that held my interest to the end were link to the past and link's awakening
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:48 PM - mthrnite: everything else i bailed on pretty early in
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: ever tried minish cap? maybe the best 2D zelda
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:53 PM - mthrnite: nope, art style put me off initially and i didn't bother
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - mthrnite: i'll throw it on the micro on your recommendation
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:55 PM - mthrnite: i tried hard with majora's mask, premise was cool, but kept dozing off.
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:57 PM - mthrnite: eventually i wanna give breath of the wild a go on the switch
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:57 PM - mthrnite: people seem to like that one
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:59 PM - mthrnite: and hopefully my lord and savior jesus christ will figure prominently in the story and art
Jul 30, 2021 at 1:59 PM - mthrnite: for he art the breath of the world
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: I second the Minish Cap recommendation.
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Veho: It's gimmicky and grindy but it's one of my favourites.
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can see why the art style could be polarizing but i think it looks really pretty, so colorful
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:04 PM - mthrnite: yeah i'll jump on minish cap, considering what i like in the series it seems to combine well the gameboy and snes era stuff
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:04 PM - mthrnite: i'll slam that bitch on the micro
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:04 PM - mthrnite: that's what he said
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:17 PM - Veho: 
Jul 30, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you liked LTTP and LA, then you'll probably like Minish Cap
Jul 30, 2021 at 3:13 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/keB6auU
Jul 30, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Veho: Uremum is an Olympic sport.
Jul 30, 2021 at 3:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: trampoline?
Jul 30, 2021 at 3:54 PM - jimbo13: Minish Cap is dope, Link between worlds is pretty awesome too even with the lame ez mode shop
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: my suggestion is buy instead of renting, makes the shop mechanic a bit more tricky
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: still sucks you're not getting them the usual way from dungeons
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't beat ALBW
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: i never beat ALTTP for that matter
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: until links awakening remake the only one i had beat was minish cap
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: of the 2D ones
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: always been more of a 3D zelda kinda guy
Jul 30, 2021 at 4:29 PM - kenenthk: Happy SySAdmin day
Jul 30, 2021 at 6:43 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I am Lord Steve Jobs!!!!
Jul 30, 2021 at 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Hand Jobs*
Jul 30, 2021 at 6:59 PM - SG854: ALBW has some high quality music for a handheld game
Jul 30, 2021 at 7:00 PM - SG854: I was greatly impressed by it's quality
Jul 30, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The difference between Steve Jobs and a hand job is both take your money but only one leaves you happy
Jul 30, 2021 at 9:44 PM - kenenthk: Depends on how experienced they are
Jul 30, 2021 at 10:20 PM - SG854: Steve Jon's makes me happy
Jul 30, 2021 at 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Lol why not have RGB speakers https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08GK9LCRW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_QZCV7HX7W32AJKWCDHQG
Jul 31, 2021 at 12:06 AM - SG854: Been there done that
Jul 31, 2021 at 1:46 AM - mthrnite: this case shits rgb
Jul 31, 2021 at 1:46 AM - mthrnite: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08N6C81V7/
Jul 31, 2021 at 1:47 AM - mthrnite: and yes i do want
Jul 31, 2021 at 1:47 AM - mthrnite: yellow makes cpu faster
Jul 31, 2021 at 1:57 AM - kenenthk: Why not opt for pink feminisim gets all the bitchs
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:17 AM - mthrnite: because yellow is faster than pink
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:17 AM - mthrnite: if speed wasn't an issue, yes of course pink
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:18 AM - aadz93: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiAm_f0wWM8
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:21 AM - aadz93: you can keep that basic RGB
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:31 AM - kenenthk: So yellow lights also mean go faster
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:35 AM - mthrnite: red means stop, green means go, yellow means go really fast
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:37 AM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3WtvzmKCQQ
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:00 AM - kenenthk: That explains FAST
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:33 AM - mthrnite: my watch just told me to breathe.
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:33 AM - mthrnite: I fuckin know that.
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:34 AM - mthrnite: wtf apple, the one thing you do constantly from the moment you're born.
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:37 AM - kenenthk: Be sure to turn off apple watch during adult night time fun
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:41 AM - mthrnite: no way that's the only way to complete my exercise circle
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:42 AM - mthrnite: "There's still time to reach your goal!"
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:43 AM - mthrnite: *yanks noodle 1000 times*
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:43 AM - mthrnite: GOAL!
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:44 AM - mthrnite: life finally has meaning
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:44 AM - mthrnite: thank you steve jobs
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:48 AM - kenenthk: The best feeling is to hold your breath Steve knew this
Jul 31, 2021 at 4:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: lmao yall still breathe
Jul 31, 2021 at 4:20 AM - kenenthk: We wish some people wouldn't


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 1, 2021)

Jul 31, 2021 at 5:17 AM - Scott_pilgrim: insert george floyd joke here
Jul 31, 2021 at 5:19 AM - kenenthk: That's not cool you need to wait at least 5 years
Jul 31, 2021 at 6:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: He should take a knee
Jul 31, 2021 at 6:32 AM - SG854: Today I cut my toe nails
Jul 31, 2021 at 6:59 AM - jimbo13: Toes are just going to update and make you flash them again
Jul 31, 2021 at 8:14 AM - kenenthk: Well shit Linux must not like certain USB to data adapters Xbox displayed error 13 on me
Jul 31, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9jIWqL3.png
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:03 PM - kenenthk: Veho help me out with insurance fraud
Jul 31, 2021 at 2:55 PM - Flame: you are a fraud ken
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:00 PM - kenenthk: Uremum was fraudulent
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Flame: Uremum pussy was a scam
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Momma was a hustler sounds like she hustled you
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Flame: 
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Flame: i want my money back
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Flame: 
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:46 PM - kenenthk: No refunds read the fine print
Jul 31, 2021 at 3:48 PM - AncientBoi: [brings in a microscope] here. use this.
Jul 31, 2021 at 6:09 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Konami-Digital-Entertainment-PC-Engine-mini-HTG-008-japan-/133802030147?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Jul 31, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Veho: AncientBoi he said read the fine print, not look for your penis  ;o;
Jul 31, 2021 at 7:33 PM - kenenthk: No no he was just explaining the dissatisfaction my mum had with flame and why flame thinks he got scammed ;o
Jul 31, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Veho: Something something tossing a hot dog down a hallway.
Jul 31, 2021 at 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Dat be a lil smokies down the hall or are yer happy to see me
Jul 31, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Veho: Cock...tail wiener.
Jul 31, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/gybo7Pw
Jul 31, 2021 at 8:00 PM - kenenthk: Most machines pop cherries when she says you're her first it's a lie
Jul 31, 2021 at 8:36 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: I like women
Jul 31, 2021 at 8:40 PM - kenenthk: We got a comedian over here
Jul 31, 2021 at 9:57 PM - mthrnite: take wife pl0x
Jul 31, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Veho: y no whole plane black box
Jul 31, 2021 at 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Racist
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:11 PM - mthrnite: what do you call a mexican gentleman with a rubber toe?
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:11 PM - mthrnite: Roberto!
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:11 PM - mthrnite: that's my most racist joke
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:14 PM - mthrnite: What's brown and sticky?
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:14 PM - mthrnite: A stick!
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:14 PM - mthrnite: that's my funniest joke
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:24 PM - kenenthk: What did Hitler say to the Mexican? Holacaust.
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:26 PM - mthrnite: The doctor tells his patient "sorry Sam, but you've only got 3 minutes to live."
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:26 PM - mthrnite: the patient pleads "doc isn't there anything you can do for me?!?"
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:27 PM - mthrnite: doc says "well, I could boil you an egg."
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:30 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/g-4-gLlF0uw
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:31 PM - kenenthk: It was a surgery gone wrong during testicle enlargement
Jul 31, 2021 at 11:56 PM - kenenthk: The guest book is great tv
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:16 AM - SG854: Wow Kit and Krysta from Nintendo are still around. I remember this guy like 9 years ago. I stopped watching them along time ago. Didn't know they were still around.
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:16 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/YJvnWTyNeWo
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:17 AM - SG854: I remember years ago in the comments section people were asking if they were smashing lol.
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:18 AM - kenenthk: Weeb
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: have some nerd anti-porn
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:12 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/275751138362523648/871180577305423892/E7lfPmXVIAEWA7B.png
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:30 AM - mthrnite: that's some '70's bush right there
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: this one is worse http://kazship.co.jp/images/PCB/BGA_09.jpg
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Computers are meant to be divorced
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:53 AM - kenenthk: That's basically having a woman controlling your balls
Aug 1, 2021 at 2:05 AM - banjo2: nooooooooo
Aug 1, 2021 at 2:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: well would you rather have a man controlling them?
Aug 1, 2021 at 3:01 AM - kenenthk: If he was gay enough
Aug 1, 2021 at 3:01 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/5ARNTW5Xa0c?feature=share
Aug 1, 2021 at 3:02 AM - kenenthk: Or had money


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 2, 2021)

Aug 1, 2021 at 10:05 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Aug 1, 2021 at 10:10 AM - banjo2: ha
Aug 1, 2021 at 10:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/tqvVYWBGucU?feature=share
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/bLrDRWW.jpg
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/85rDCi4
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:34 AM - Ericthegreat: Lmfao
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c0bCkuO
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:47 AM - kenenthk: Bluetooth Speakers,Transformer,Bumblebee Wireless Mini Plug-in Speakers,Bluetooth Stereo subwoofers,FM Radio,, House Parties https://www.amazon.com/dp/B099F2NJVW/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_9ES0FRN2535TNQKZ2THJ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:58 AM - Veho: But ken, each note's beating touches the heartstring!   https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/513Z1YS-SNS._AC_SY1000_.jpg
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gt2Khj1.jpg
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:01 PM - Veho: My heartstrings just went "twang".
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ZfK9DoR
Aug 1, 2021 at 12:27 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/jOE7jn2R-PQ
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/yCpJWEn.jpg
Aug 1, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: Florida man from Finland.
Aug 1, 2021 at 2:20 PM - kenenthk: Oh look at that citra loaded right up on my old shield fuck you Nvidia and your 32 bit only bs
Aug 1, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 1, 2021 at 4:15 PM - AncientBoi: wait till it ask you for a password that you did not set
Aug 1, 2021 at 7:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: should've bought the shield tv pro
Aug 1, 2021 at 8:12 PM - kenenthk: We got us a scholar over here light up the torches and bring rope
Aug 1, 2021 at 9:19 PM - Anthos: Hi there! Anyone with a 100% save or SAO Hollow Realization save editor?
Aug 1, 2021 at 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/eWAQvlQ.jpeg
Aug 1, 2021 at 10:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/mwLteGw
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/sY92Eck You know what they say any walk you can crash away from is a good one?
Aug 1, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/4wAZe8q
Aug 2, 2021 at 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xWWOF9D.jpeg
Aug 2, 2021 at 12:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hmS3jyF.jpeg


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 3, 2021)

Aug 2, 2021 4:23 AM - Anthos: Greetings! Consultation; Will anyone have current cheats for SAO Hollow Realization?
Aug 2, 2021 5:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/rHUIBwz4peo
Aug 2, 2021 6:44 AM - banjo2: https://youtu.be/NbmBoD2o_Rg
Aug 2, 2021 9:01 AM - Skelletonike: Damn, did the sb become an image gallery?
Aug 2, 2021 9:39 AM - kenenthk: Nah just a image gallery of uremum the links are in parts due to loading times ;o
Aug 2, 2021 2:49 PM - Skelletonike: No one would want to see that tbh. I still have traumas.
Aug 2, 2021 2:52 PM - kenenthk: Did you walk in on her
Aug 2, 2021 3:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: Damn, did the sb become an image gallery? <- always has been
Aug 2, 2021 4:03 PM - Skelletonike: I never lived with my mother, one time when I was visiting her though...
Aug 2, 2021 4:04 PM - Skelletonike: She decided it was ok to go to the bathroom wearing no clothes whatsoever, ugh, I still have nightmares up to this day... And it's been over 20 years.
Aug 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Naked and afraid? Lol
Aug 2, 2021 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Wife swap was a terrible name for a show... False advertising!!!
Aug 2, 2021 4:50 PM - Veho: Spit swap.
Aug 2, 2021 4:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 2, 2021 5:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nMFGEuu.jpg
Aug 2, 2021 5:02 PM - Veho: The Delta Quadrant  
Aug 2, 2021 5:03 PM - Draxikor: Por que la niña se cayo del columpio? por que no tenia bracitos
Aug 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho do you think the new rona is because of the vaccine or would it have did the whole evolution thing anyway?
Aug 2, 2021 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean philosophically speaking it may have been better just to let it run its course
Aug 2, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: Homeless man swap didn't pan out too well
Aug 2, 2021 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bum fights was a hit lol
Aug 2, 2021 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Neat my vita shipped already
Aug 2, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: The new 'rona is because of the rampant spread, it would never just "run its course", it would mutate like the common cold virus and stay around forever.
Aug 2, 2021 5:10 PM - Veho: Vaccination could have prevented it but it was too little too late.
Aug 2, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Just get the Johnson & Johnson plus Johnson vaccine update
Aug 2, 2021 5:12 PM - kenenthk: My cat decides to barge my door open then just decided to sit on the ps4
Aug 2, 2021 6:32 PM - jimbo13: That's the cat just declaring you are the beta
Aug 2, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: ken is clearly VHS.
Aug 2, 2021 7:40 PM - kenenthk: Be kind rewind
Aug 2, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Some VHS are actually going up in value last I heard
Aug 2, 2021 8:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah the ones nobody bought
Aug 2, 2021 8:51 PM - Veho: Rewind ken, stick a finger in one of his holes and twist.
Aug 2, 2021 8:52 PM - kenenthk: I'm not labeled xxx for no reason
Aug 2, 2021 9:29 PM - kenenthk: Tempting https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FC8D9FZ/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_YDAYCAQYSQ47PRV5SZNH?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 2, 2021 10:36 PM - Joe88: that cheap faux leather looks like is ready to fall apart right out of the box
Aug 2, 2021 10:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure it's made of the finest cardboard china can buy
Aug 2, 2021 10:50 PM - kenenthk: Review it for me tom
Aug 2, 2021 11:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: For 72 dollars you just know your going to get your monies worth!
Aug 2, 2021 11:12 PM - kenenthk: Eh cheap can be pretty decent look at gamerzmum
Aug 2, 2021 11:17 PM - banjo2: Candice is my favorite villager
Aug 2, 2021 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Snapdragon 898 is already about to launch? Lol
Aug 2, 2021 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: never heard anyone call gamerzmum decent
Aug 2, 2021 11:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a first
Aug 3, 2021 12:04 AM - kenenthk: "pretty decent" she's well experienced
Aug 3, 2021 12:04 AM - mthrnite: even the skankiest skank is decent compared to fake leather
Aug 3, 2021 12:07 AM - kenenthk: Comparing skanks to leather welcome to 2021
Aug 3, 2021 12:09 AM - mthrnite: i'd rather sit on a leathery skank than a shit gamerchair
Aug 3, 2021 12:09 AM - mthrnite: just me
Aug 3, 2021 12:09 AM - mthrnite: at least one's real leather
Aug 3, 2021 12:10 AM - mthrnite: and i won't be peeling black sheets of toxic laminate off my sweaty back
Aug 3, 2021 12:17 AM - mthrnite: might get crabs though...
Aug 3, 2021 12:17 AM - mthrnite: crabs do suck
Aug 3, 2021 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Vagina spiders are a thing also
Aug 3, 2021 12:38 AM - kenenthk: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1480560/Lawn_Mowing_Simulator/
Aug 3, 2021 12:44 AM - The Real Jdbye: they do taste good though
Aug 3, 2021 12:50 AM - mthrnite: https://www.mobygames.com/game/hover-bovver
Aug 3, 2021 1:08 AM - kenenthk: The lawn mowing gameplay in bully is better
Aug 3, 2021 1:08 AM - kenenthk: You break the rules mow the lawn you little shit
Aug 3, 2021 1:19 AM - Veho: Cut the crap or cut the grass.
Aug 3, 2021 1:33 AM - kenenthk: I crap in the grass
Aug 3, 2021 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: ah, so you can cut both at the same time
Aug 3, 2021 1:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: clever
Aug 3, 2021 2:20 AM - kenenthk: Feels good to cut the crap out while maintaining a good looking lawn
Aug 3, 2021 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: it also fertilizes your lawn


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 4, 2021)

Aug 3, 2021 5:12 AM - lu_mclean: guys i need help
Aug 3, 2021 5:12 AM - lu_mclean: how do u find the codes for [Unlock Collection Chars Stages ON] in MK11 i'm trying to cheat it myself
Aug 3, 2021 7:41 AM - Skelletonike: Hm, I was banned on reddit's r/funny
Aug 3, 2021 7:41 AM - Skelletonike: Only posted one comment and it wasn't even anything rude.
Aug 3, 2021 7:44 AM - Skelletonike: Perma ban too. Huh, jerk mods. z.z
Aug 3, 2021 7:54 AM - The Real Jdbye: reddit sucks anyway
Aug 3, 2021 7:54 AM - Skelletonike: I've been using it for choosing beggars mostly, fun place
Aug 3, 2021 7:55 AM - Skelletonike: Was reading all the rules on funny and don't see any logic to my perma ban, heck, their rules state temp bans before a perma one.
Aug 3, 2021 7:57 AM - The Real Jdbye: who cares
Aug 3, 2021 7:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: don't bring drama from another site here
Aug 3, 2021 8:03 AM - Skelletonike: not really drama, just found it silly
Aug 3, 2021 8:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: well when you make it so easy for anyone to run a forum they're all gonna end up being ran by 12yos
Aug 3, 2021 8:14 AM - Skelletonike: true, I did hear about how silly things were just never expected to experience it so fast lmao
Aug 3, 2021 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gravastar-sirius-earbuds-strong-bass-low-latency#/
Aug 3, 2021 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: so tempted to buy that
Aug 3, 2021 8:57 AM - Skelletonike: I really might just fork over the 75€
Aug 3, 2021 9:08 AM - Skelletonike: And I did.
Aug 3, 2021 9:13 AM - Veho: Well they _look_ great. But how do they sound?
Aug 3, 2021 9:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: these don't look comfortable in bed. nope from me
Aug 3, 2021 9:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: the only reason i want earbuds is to wear them in bed
Aug 3, 2021 9:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: might just add some KZ ZSN Pro's to my next amazon order. they're dirt cheap
Aug 3, 2021 9:19 AM - Veho: In bed? As in lying on your side? Head on the pillow?
Aug 3, 2021 9:19 AM - Veho: I can't imagine any earbuds being comfortable like that.
Aug 3, 2021 9:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: you'd be surprised, they do exist
Aug 3, 2021 9:26 AM - Skelletonike: They do seem to be pretty good sound wise tbh
Aug 3, 2021 9:26 AM - Skelletonike: And you can open bears with them
Aug 3, 2021 9:27 AM - The Real Jdbye: so are the KZ ZSN Pro and they're $20
Aug 3, 2021 9:29 AM - The Real Jdbye: for using in bed it's all about how much they stick out
Aug 3, 2021 9:35 AM - Skelletonike: Why would someone use earbuds in bed though? porn?
Aug 3, 2021 9:36 AM - Skelletonike: https://mrgadget.com.au/gravastar-sirius-pro-earbuds-review-finally-something-original/
Aug 3, 2021 9:43 AM - Veho: You can open bears with them?
Aug 3, 2021 9:56 AM - Skelletonike: beers
Aug 3, 2021 9:56 AM - Skelletonike: my brain lagged
Aug 3, 2021 10:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: Skelletonike: Why would someone use earbuds in bed though? porn? <- get your mind out of the gutter
Aug 3, 2021 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: people have trouble sleeping sometimes
Aug 3, 2021 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: i put on something with mostly talking on youtube and close my eyes
Aug 3, 2021 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: that usually works
Aug 3, 2021 10:02 AM - The Real Jdbye: but i sleep on my side, i can't fall asleep with headphones on, so it's a bit troublesome
Aug 3, 2021 10:03 AM - The Real Jdbye: i can fall asleep on the couch with headphones because i have the pillows propped up so they support my neck but not my head
Aug 3, 2021 10:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: think that might be a large part of the reason why i sometimes can't fall asleep in bed but i get up and lay on the couch and put on a video and end up closing my eyes and falling asleep with big bulky headphones on no problem
Aug 3, 2021 10:04 AM - The Real Jdbye: usually not for long though before i wake up go to bed and fall asleep immediately
Aug 3, 2021 10:08 AM - Skelletonike: I can only fall asleep while reading, usually I fall asleep at around 2am, 3am
Aug 3, 2021 10:09 AM - Skelletonike: then wake up at 7.30 for work. Music doesn't help me fall asleep though
Aug 3, 2021 10:11 AM - Skelletonike: btw, has anyone tried new world?
Aug 3, 2021 10:27 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/xs0GmZK
Aug 3, 2021 10:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: no i don't want my GPU to die
Aug 3, 2021 10:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: friend refunded it said it wasn't worth full retail price at this stage
Aug 3, 2021 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: usually early access titles have a reduced price
Aug 3, 2021 10:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: as they should, you're beta testing their game for free and paying for an incomplete experience that may or may not ever live up to their promises
Aug 3, 2021 10:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: being "rewarded" with beta test access for preordering is just sugarcoating that fact
Aug 3, 2021 11:06 AM - kenenthk: My vita came from Japan and arrived in my state in like less then 5 days that's pretty damn impressive
Aug 3, 2021 11:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: and when you buy used electronics from japan they're always in excellent condition too
Aug 3, 2021 11:43 AM - kenenthk: That's sorta why you read descriptions on the listings page
Aug 3, 2021 12:49 PM - fallguy441: hello fellow humans
Aug 3, 2021 12:50 PM - Flame: hello fellow kids
Aug 3, 2021 12:53 PM - fallguy441: Flame
Aug 3, 2021 12:57 PM - Skelletonike: I've bought a few games from japan, SNES and GBA ones, they were mint.
Aug 3, 2021 12:57 PM - Skelletonike: I used to buy from an actual store in akihabara, that shipped to europe
Aug 3, 2021 1:00 PM - Skelletonike: Oh, shame, seems like it shut down 
Aug 3, 2021 1:02 PM - Skelletonike: Seems to have been near the end of 2019 early 2020, wonder if it was anything covid related. :S
Aug 3, 2021 1:04 PM - kenenthk: Japanese people never really get the respect they deserve they take pride in their belongings where as some worthless fat Americans may use it as a plate of Doritos
Aug 3, 2021 1:07 PM - Skelletonike: tbf, as a kid I didn't value the game boxes
Aug 3, 2021 1:07 PM - Skelletonike: GBC ones that is, they were just paper to me
Aug 3, 2021 1:07 PM - Skelletonike: I did care about the mega drive and PSX ones.
Aug 3, 2021 1:08 PM - kenenthk: Most people didn't care about the box that's why it's in higher value today
Aug 3, 2021 1:10 PM - kenenthk: Hell some vinyl goes for like $200+ without a box
Aug 3, 2021 1:13 PM - fallguy441: how do you ship a vinyl without a box?
Aug 3, 2021 1:15 PM - fallguy441: :thinking_
Aug 3, 2021 1:30 PM - Skelletonike: You frisbee it.
Aug 3, 2021 1:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: well technically you just need a sleeve, not a box
Aug 3, 2021 1:49 PM - kenenthk: Well theirs these things called physical stores most humans aren't accustomed to these days
Aug 3, 2021 2:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: those will all be gone in 50 years
Aug 3, 2021 2:13 PM - Veho: Humans?
Aug 3, 2021 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Nah we'll still have stores they'll just go the Bezos way where you can just walk out and still get charged
Aug 3, 2021 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Sweet FedEx just updated my delivery for today  before noon 
Aug 3, 2021 2:22 PM - kenenthk: Tom Hanks was right we want our shit quick even if it meant being stranded on an island
Aug 3, 2021 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Vita just came in some small scratch's and scuff you can tell someone's been in it but works pretty good over all
Aug 3, 2021 3:55 PM - Veho: I can say the same about uremum.
Aug 3, 2021 4:42 PM - Flame: *shoots fired*
Aug 3, 2021 5:39 PM - kenenthk: 
Aug 3, 2021 6:09 PM - kenenthk: well that was easy enso installed easy
Aug 3, 2021 6:12 PM - Flame: what did you expect ken?
Aug 3, 2021 6:13 PM - kenenthk: Less dick but that's not the case here
Aug 3, 2021 8:36 PM - player594: whats with all the ads popping up on gbatemp today?
Aug 3, 2021 8:39 PM - Veho: What about the ads?
Aug 3, 2021 8:51 PM - player594: I use AdBlockerPlus and its always kept the ads off of here. But today they keep coming back
Aug 3, 2021 8:53 PM - player594: On this page alone it shows its blocked 120+ ads. That's not counting the ones i've chose for it to hide
Aug 3, 2021 9:03 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/69bBot-I6ho?feature=share
Aug 3, 2021 9:04 PM - sarkwalvein: Backer status works better than Adblocker, word.
Aug 3, 2021 9:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/sxYAedD.mp4
Aug 3, 2021 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Don't use AdBlock Plus, they allow ads through if advertisers pay them money
Aug 3, 2021 9:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use uBlock Origin, never have any ad problems.
Aug 3, 2021 9:20 PM - kenenthk: Yeah AdBlock has gotten kind of shitty
Aug 3, 2021 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They added that in like a decade ago now
Aug 3, 2021 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC
Aug 3, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: The ads are way more annoying on mobile
Aug 3, 2021 9:46 PM - player594: I'll give it a try Tom. Thanks
Aug 3, 2021 10:01 PM - SG854: prequal trilogy superior to sequal trilogy
Aug 4, 2021 1:40 AM - Minox: uBlock origin is lighter as well
Aug 4, 2021 1:41 AM - banjo2: It's kinda funny seeing ad blockers recommended on GBAtemp for use on GBAtemp itself
Aug 4, 2021 1:43 AM - Minox: I mean, people get to decide if they want to block ads or not
Aug 4, 2021 1:44 AM - kenenthk: Site subscriptions are more of a donation if you pay for Ad-free I'm sure they're greatfull but they don't expect every single user to pay
Aug 4, 2021 1:45 AM - Minox: Personally I block ads because I figure my time as staff should have been enough support for the site
Aug 4, 2021 1:46 AM - kenenthk: Imagine how rich the site would be if user registration was payment required
Aug 4, 2021 1:46 AM - Minox: Yes, that is probably an excuse but I really dislike ads
Aug 4, 2021 1:46 AM - Minox: Not very rich?
Aug 4, 2021 1:46 AM - Minox: I don't see people paying to sign up lol
Aug 4, 2021 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Yeah they wouldn't but the thought of it
Aug 4, 2021 1:47 AM - kenenthk: Ask a million people for a dollar you might come out $50 richer
Aug 4, 2021 1:52 AM - banjo2: My posts in the post amogus thread are priceless and are worth more than any monetary donation I could possibly give to GBAtemp
Aug 4, 2021 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: You say that Minox, but if we renamed the site to TempFans and started charging horny nerds for pretend personal connections to titty streamers...
Aug 4, 2021 2:25 AM - Tom Bombadildo: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
Aug 4, 2021 2:26 AM - kenenthk: Hosted by razer
Aug 4, 2021 3:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Animetiddies dot com
Aug 4, 2021 3:40 AM - kenenthk: That url is probably taken already
Aug 4, 2021 3:41 AM - kenenthk: Oh no it just pulls up a song by DBangz


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 5, 2021)

Aug 4, 2021 at 5:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2021 at 5:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/kA4DNa9j4rw
Aug 4, 2021 at 8:16 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: That's a lot of Dollar Signs 
Aug 4, 2021 at 10:33 AM - Veho: Holla holla dolla bill, y'all.
Aug 4, 2021 at 12:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RrmW0Rn.jpg
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh now i get it, had to look at it again a second time
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Veho: Long and hard look.
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If getting vaccine was that fun I probably would already have it lol
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Be an entrepreneur Psi, make your own vaccine clinic in a brothel 
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Get your jabs today and you'll get a jab on us, for free!"
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't get covid get an STD instead!!!
Aug 4, 2021 at 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Its 77F here right now lol
Aug 4, 2021 at 2:28 PM - Veho: "Doc, that vaccine shot looks kinda big." "Yeah, it also has some antibiotics, for whatever you pick up here."
Aug 4, 2021 at 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: "also, i'm not a real doctor"
Aug 4, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Localhorst86: "also, that's my penis"
Aug 4, 2021 at 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: heh
Aug 4, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Veho: Oh no, I'm not falling for that one again.
Aug 4, 2021 at 4:53 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with falling on a doctor's penis that's called survival
Aug 4, 2021 at 5:35 PM - AncientBoi: unless you fell because you used the wrong lube.
Aug 4, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Male Practice Lawsuit?
Aug 4, 2021 at 7:30 PM - kenenthk: Nah it's protected by hipaa
Aug 4, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Veho: HIPAA, Hard Insert Penis into Ass Anonymous.
Aug 4, 2021 at 9:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: hardo gay
Aug 4, 2021 at 9:48 PM - Veho: HADO GEI
Aug 4, 2021 at 9:49 PM - DinohScene: somebody called me?
Aug 4, 2021 at 9:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Aug 4, 2021 at 10:06 PM - aadz93: time for the prostate exam
Aug 4, 2021 at 10:08 PM - kenenthk: cavity search prostate is for wimps
Aug 4, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Veho: When you're getting a prostate exam but feel both the doctor's hands on your shoulder  
Aug 4, 2021 at 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Is this covered by my insurance doc?
Aug 4, 2021 at 10:33 PM - Veho: "Even better, I'll pay you."
Aug 4, 2021 at 11:00 PM - aadz93: when the doc preforms a cavity search and stick both hands in to give a full standing ovation
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Does that mean you have the clap?
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh no
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: I made an offer on an untested Sega Nomad for $180
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:18 AM - Sicklyboy: So now I'm getting a Sega Nomad
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat?
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But your phone can play all that and sega cd?
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:22 AM - kenenthk: damn it psi these older consoles has less radiation then new smarty phones
Aug 5, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/8--8v-20yAg
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:04 AM - Sicklyboy: I'm building a retro game console collection, for one. Two, I've legit ALWAYS wanted a nomad. For probably damn near 20 years.
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:43 AM - jimbo13: I went thru three Nomads before I ended up taking them to the shop and telling the guy to produce a working one.
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:45 AM - jimbo13: If you dig sega stuff the fan produced Neptune clones are well made.
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:46 AM - jimbo13: They aren't official but there clone off the prototype and made functional
Aug 5, 2021 at 2:06 AM - kenenthk: Aye got sd2vita working
Aug 5, 2021 at 2:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: niiceee
Aug 5, 2021 at 2:20 AM - kenenthk: May toss in a 256gb card theirs some nice retropacks out their for vita
Aug 5, 2021 at 2:34 AM - Lilith Valentine: Evening, humans
Aug 5, 2021 at 2:47 AM - SG854: So BSNES replaced Higan?
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/J91XCItqJbI
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: BSNES is Higan from what I remember? Could be wrong lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just sold like all my old retro systems and games to a private collector got 5 figures.... Lol like 20 systems thousands of games from 2600 on up to PS3
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wont say what 5 figures but a hefty sum
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: A literal truck load of shit, the sad part? 99% of it replaced with a raspberry pi 4 and a 512GB MicroSD card and a Xbox One controller
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The other 1% I can do on my PC lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend was playing NES Tetris on it for hours today lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Was fun seeing her have fun
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: As I get older, I get more enjoyment from seeing others happy, not sure I have that ability anymore. I smile and laugh but its so fleeting and often feels hallow
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hollow even
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Higan is a multi-system emulator, bsnes is like one of its "cores" so to speak
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:56 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Near made it standalone because people thought the Higan UI isn't user friendly enough lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Then there's byuu, also by Near, that was supposed to merge the user friendly UI of bsnes with Higan, but that got dropped
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:58 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lots of projects that basically revolved around the same things lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 4:07 AM - SG854: Retroarch doesn't have Higan anymore just BSNES now
Aug 5, 2021 at 4:09 AM - SG854: I have a beast ass computer might as well use the best close to original hardware emu
Aug 5, 2021 at 4:13 AM - SG854: BSNES, MESEN, MEDNAFEN, MAME is what I use


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 6, 2021)

Aug 5, 2021 at 6:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I like stand alone emulators when possible, retro Arch is very clunky UI to me. I do like its cheat functions though
Aug 5, 2021 at 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: MAME with its Pugsy cheat.dat is really great ePSXe is probably the best UI and cheats are easy as hell, Dolphin is also great.
Aug 5, 2021 at 6:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On Android ePSXe and DraStic are super great too.
Aug 5, 2021 at 6:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I use a Pi 4 8GB on my living room TV, really a ton of fun with the right image file.
Aug 5, 2021 at 6:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/38oj46aynNU going to do this one eventually lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 11:14 AM - kenenthk: We get it psi you like to put your penis in raspberry pis
Aug 5, 2021 at 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Aye that's a bar
Aug 5, 2021 at 11:35 AM - fallguy441: who's Joe
Aug 5, 2021 at 11:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: retroarch's UI has improved a lot, but it's just as cluttered as always
Aug 5, 2021 at 11:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: there are just too many options
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:53 PM - SG854: Retroarch has so many great options and shaders that standalones don't have. And I can use a frontend to make everything look neater
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:54 PM - SG854: BFI up 300hz, run ahead, shaders, 15khz output for crt's and other options all in one place
Aug 5, 2021 at 1:55 PM - SG854: for ps2, gamecube and up I use standalone. They run horrible under retroarch
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah I do basically the same
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do prefer standalone emulators, but at this point 99% of the time I want to play like fifth gen consoles and under it's usually on a portable something or other
Aug 5, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Where it's basically Retroarch or nothing these days lol
Aug 5, 2021 at 5:10 PM - Veho: https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1423292613801648138
Aug 5, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Veho: Aw get fucked, autoformatting feature of the shitbox.
Aug 5, 2021 at 6:26 PM - kenenthk: This pkg installer for vita is so nice 14 "back ups" installed in one night 
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:01 AM - AkiraKurusu: Wait, there's a Shoutbox Thread? Oops; hopefully I haven't written anything too dumb here...
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:20 AM - kenenthk: They hardly ever care unless you do something extremely stupid lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Don Jon: Anybody here an eggspert on OGXBOX
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Don Jon: ?
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:42 AM - kenenthk: I know how to brick the hard drives in them
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Don Jon: tryint to burn halo 2 but some roms are only 198mb and some are 2.4 gb
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Don Jon: dontknow which to get
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:57 AM - kenenthk: Why not ftp it?
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:58 AM - kenenthk: If it doesn't  work delete it
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:08 AM - Don Jon: yea i heard halo 2 can brick your console if installed into HDD
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:14 AM - AkiraKurusu: 198 MB vs 2.4 GB...that's a massive disparity; what the heck?
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:15 AM - AkiraKurusu: I'd say the larger one is more reliable, because this ain't a floppy-disk game, but I don't have any experience with Xbox ROMs to say for sure.
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:16 AM - Don Jon: yea i figured
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:16 AM - kenenthk: The 198 could be a patch or added dlc but I don't remember halo 2 having dlc
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:18 AM - kenenthk: Assuming you're using unleashx I hope you have the eeprom backed up
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:20 AM - AkiraKurusu: Does anyone use RSS feeds these days?
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:20 AM - kenenthk: Websites that have RSS probably
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am expert OG Xbox lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Halo 2 wont brick your system but some of the file names are too long so it could crash
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: There exists a modded version somewhere if I remember correctly
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 198mb is probably the map pack
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I am pretty sure that is
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I bought a pre loaded 4TB Pi 4 hard drive lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Something like 180K games
Aug 6, 2021 at 2:34 AM - kenenthk: With room to spare for midget porn
Aug 6, 2021 at 3:25 AM - RichardTheKing: Y'know, I've heard children being referred to as "midgets" before...so. Yeah. Multiple definitions there.
Aug 6, 2021 at 3:53 AM - kenenthk: If that type of porn is the thing that enters your mind after being referred to as midget porn seek help
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Don Jon: so the map pack is unusable or something? it still needs the base game?
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:17 AM - RichardTheKing: I mean, in Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix (I think it was), once Ron's a Prefect, he calls the first-year students "midgets", so...yeah. That's what I was thinking of there.
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:17 AM - RichardTheKing: And Hermione scolds him for calling them "midgets", of course.


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 7, 2021)

Aug 6, 2021 at 8:15 AM - Veho: Most people think of Peter Dinklage or Wee Man or Kevin Hart when they hear "midget", but whatever floats your boat I guess.
Aug 6, 2021 at 11:01 AM - Skelletonike: Never saw kids as midgets. As pests sure.
Aug 6, 2021 at 12:25 PM - kenenthk: Evil little demon bastard child also works
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.anycubic.com/collections/special-offer/products/anycubic-photon-zero
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Skelletonike: Are these any good?
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Seems like it's a good print for black mambas
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Anycubic makes decent stuff, yeah
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: IIRC the only major problem with that one is slightly low print resolution and the little plastic shell thing doesn't keep out the bad resin smell, otherwise nice printer for only $100
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:58 PM - Skelletonike: there's the normal photon
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:59 PM - Skelletonike: https://www.anycubic.com/products/anycubic-photon-3d-printer
Aug 6, 2021 at 1:59 PM - Skelletonike: wounds up at 115€ish
Aug 6, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: Sounds painful
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Veho: " Photon(Only available in the Europe) "
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Veho: $139
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Europeans always have the good stuff :{ lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:15 PM - Veho: At only 30% more than Americans.
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol and its all made in China
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Only 2000 pounds more of trash to go.... Can't believe my wife has been dead almost a year and I am still cleaning stuff out (she was a massive hoarder)
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Probably in total like 8 uHaul truck loads just random junk
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No to finish painting and tile and move my GF's stuff in lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now even lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Veho: Getting the shag pad ready.
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oh for sure, although I am kind of disappointed I spent 3K on a new bed and my GF hates it lol wants her bed here instead. Its very soft and comfy good for sleeping less so for more physical activities lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My bed is the ultimate for physical stuff lots of support for knees and what not lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She claims I am inhuman and at my age I should be slowing down.... I am like "This is slow for me...." lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Need 3-4 more girlfriends lol (kidding she is plenty)
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:57 PM - AncientBoi: Enjoy it man, enjoy it. lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had a golf ball sized cyst removed from my back, the Dr said I would have a permanent hole in my back, it didn't even scar it filed in. My GF said that she doesn't know how I healed like that. Not even a scar lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:57 PM - DinohScene: yo psio
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Was only like 4 weeks ago, so I have a healing factor confirmed lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey Dino 
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How are you doing these days?
Aug 6, 2021 at 4:59 PM - DinohScene: working, playing games, living life with the boyfriend
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thor?
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:05 PM - DinohScene: yup
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <---- downloading some Pi 4 images going to the dump cleaning and taking GF to lunch and who knows what else. waiting for more stuff to re grout my shower I ran out lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L3LXITK?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This stuff is amazing and looks great for grout lol
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:25 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/M5_eU92J-Ac gonna have to try this
Aug 6, 2021 at 5:52 PM - AncientBoi: I like the idea, as far as grease.
Aug 6, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/C1zo6E6.jpg
Aug 6, 2021 at 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Anyone know if the Homall chairs are any good
Aug 6, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/3L2j_pFgEuk
Aug 6, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Homall is cheap crap
Aug 6, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I bought I think 2 and both broke within a year or so
Aug 6, 2021 at 11:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Homall sounds like Psis favorite place 
Aug 6, 2021 at 11:40 PM - kenenthk: Are there any decent chairs under $150?
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Two words.... Thrift Store or check on Craigslist you could get something great for 50 bucks
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:19 AM - Joe88: probably staples
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:19 AM - Joe88: wait for sales
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:19 AM - Joe88: you can check out the chairs in store too
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:30 AM - kenenthk: What's a store good sir?
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:52 AM - SG854: Before ancient people invented toilet paper how did they wipe their butts?
Aug 7, 2021 at 12:53 AM - kenenthk: We have waterfalls for a reason
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just used somebody's hair.... They complain but that's thier problem
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:22 AM - Don Jon: aaahh
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:22 AM - Don Jon: i downloded a mugen iso for ogxbox but it wont regognize the joystick
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:23 AM - Don Jon: xbox controllers joystick
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:23 AM - Don Jon: what give
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:23 AM - Don Jon: s
Aug 7, 2021 at 1:49 AM - kenenthk: Lol found a copy of superbad on umd
Aug 7, 2021 at 2:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought Friday The 13th game for Switch today lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:26 AM - Don Jon: nice
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Don Jon: i want to start playing resident evil. preferibly on the switch,  where should i start?
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Don Jon: like what game should i start in


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 8, 2021)

Aug 7, 2021 at 5:36 AM - DJPlace: how much did you pay for friday the 13th?
Aug 7, 2021 at 5:37 AM - mthrnite: RE4, RE Revelations, both good games
Aug 7, 2021 at 5:37 AM - jimbo13: If you never played Resident Evil I'd hit RE4, IMO it's the only one I ever enjoyed the earlier titles all had awkward controls IMO
Aug 7, 2021 at 5:38 AM - mthrnite: revelations is kind of a grower, but 4 is good off the bat
Aug 7, 2021 at 8:15 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/MBB6Ieh
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/aEiipsY.gifv
Aug 7, 2021 at 10:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C6XQpc8
Aug 7, 2021 at 11:23 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/ukyks7z.png
Aug 7, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Flame: i wonder what treat is if the other option is fuck?
Aug 7, 2021 at 2:34 PM - mthrnite: a shitty gamer chair
Aug 7, 2021 at 2:34 PM - mthrnite: https://sellout.woot.com/offers/x-rocker-rgb-prism-pedestal-chair
Aug 7, 2021 at 2:34 PM - mthrnite: shitty furniture enthusiasts take note
Aug 7, 2021 at 2:53 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYdXZwjw6kk
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I get that chair with no RGB and it looks less shit
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe some wheels... so I can move it closer to the keyboard and desk for posture reasons
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:24 PM - mthrnite: sorry can't fight tron without the rgb
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:24 PM - mthrnite: you are the MCP
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But I bet kenenthk will love it lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Meanwhile I am sitting in a 3000 dollar massage chair on my laptop.... lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:26 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wucmyqJ6YYE
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:27 PM - mthrnite: i'm sitting on something someone else was throwing away
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:27 PM - mthrnite: pretty comfy, but all the fake leather peeled off to the fabric base
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:28 PM - mthrnite: with a little help from my shop vac
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have an expensive GAMUR CHAIR that I paid $0 for because yay review units ;O;
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:44 PM - mthrnite: 5 stars best chair ever will sit again
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:44 PM - mthrnite: send more product
Aug 7, 2021 at 3:45 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcle-JgnFA
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol 1TB later.... since yesterday. My ISP will love me this month lol all these Pi 4 images add up quick
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Uughh 112 minutes to "burn" a 512GB image to a MicroSD card
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The sad part is the 4 128GB images I tried was wasted I didn't like them
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well one I kind of liked but meh lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VMCr758fYwQ
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope I like this one lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still have 62 minutes left lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Apparently a "rare" Zelda copy popped up on Facebook with 5 screws always knew link was a whore
Aug 7, 2021 at 7:23 PM - sailr: 02:23am
Aug 7, 2021 at 7:23 PM - sailr: Good morning, comrades
Aug 7, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Veho: Morning. Breakfast?  https://i.imgur.com/dbreKbr.jpg
Aug 7, 2021 at 8:47 PM - kenenthk: Nothing like having a good old egg straight from the chickens asshole in the morning
Aug 7, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Veho: No frying, no cooking. Apply mouth directly to the cloaca.
Aug 7, 2021 at 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Real men are right up in that chickens butt at 6am
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: you guys have some messed up fetishes
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: and coming from me, that means a lot
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: in other news bad dragon custom orders are open
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:13 PM - The Real Jdbye: you can always rely on me for the latest news in dragon dildos
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:21 PM - kenenthk: You can have my bad dragon for breakfast
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:36 PM - Veho: Apply mouth directly to the ovipositor.
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dragon Naturally Speaking
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.etsy.com/listing/864682374/the-diablo?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=diablo&ref=sc_gallery-1-1&plkey=6c0cb5f4ae4455c650ef304d362b25f18553e3d2%3A864682374&bes=1
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the bad dragon is too tame lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:51 PM - kenenthk: At least klarna has you covered with 4 monthly payments
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She tried bi weekly but people got confused
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Bi monthly is less confusing
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:54 PM - kenenthk: Had it out with att today can't send someone tell Monday and they're all like it's okay we'll give you $2 off your bill
Aug 7, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: 2nd time in 2 months it's been out like this which is a step above comcrap
Aug 7, 2021 at 10:27 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: that's more like it, maybe not mouth though
Aug 7, 2021 at 10:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: Bad dragon also sells a demon dick
Aug 7, 2021 at 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://metro-co-uk.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/metro.co.uk/2021/08/07/nintendo-won-four-out-of-six-video-game-generations-checkmate-sony-15052715/amp/?amp_js_v=a6&amp_gsa=1&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#aoh=16283733351418&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fmetro.co.uk%2F2021%2F08%2F07%2Fnintendo-won-four-out-of-six-video-game-generations-checkmate-s
Aug 8, 2021 at 12:59 AM - aadz93: the fuck
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:00 AM - aadz93: that escalated quickly
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Escalators are better then stairs
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/WLvJtBB
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: For the ultimate in escalated quickly lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:42 AM - aadz93: eels and escalators
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:43 AM - aadz93: wtf
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:43 AM - aadz93: better wax them feet, gonna get dat toenail fungus
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qOuFi1_QhrY
Aug 8, 2021 at 1:45 AM - aadz93: have your shit looking like eagle talons
Aug 8, 2021 at 2:54 AM - kenenthk: Feels and electrocuter
Aug 8, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That scooter video makes me kinda angry.... I find myself yelling at the people who helped.
Aug 8, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I wonder how long she would have rolled
Aug 8, 2021 at 4:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 5 minutes 10? 20? Who knows.... We will never know


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 9, 2021)

Aug 8, 2021 at 5:36 AM - 1B51004: https://youtu.be/50fPVtRer5k
Aug 8, 2021 at 7:42 AM - kenenthk: Decent price for an rg350 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089RGY5JX/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_MMGV207DMB9QYVQGPHJZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:16 AM - USApyon: ,,,.
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:16 AM - USApyon: i just want to ask a question
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:16 AM - USApyon: im really hoping
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:16 AM - USApyon: that these 5 messages
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:17 AM - USApyon: will do it
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:19 AM - USApyon: __
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:19 AM - USApyon: nope, that didn't work
Aug 8, 2021 at 8:40 AM - kenenthk: I have 2 words that can answer it
Aug 8, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Veho: That's a good price for a rg350 but how much is the shipping?
Aug 8, 2021 at 9:18 AM - Veho: It's $55 to where I live  
Aug 8, 2021 at 9:47 AM - kenenthk: Yeah I'm kinda tempted have some Amazon credit so it's like $50 for me but I really don't need the shit but want the shit which is also the story of my life
Aug 8, 2021 at 9:48 AM - kenenthk: Just cause my vita can do pretty much whatever it can for what I'd use it for
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:18 AM - kenenthk: https://jcpost.com/posts/80dc7a34-1ab1-45d8-9853-1edab9ff2f73
Aug 8, 2021 at 12:51 PM - Veho: So much for the sanctity of the post.
Aug 8, 2021 at 3:09 PM - 1B51004: hello
Aug 8, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Veho: Is it me you're looking for?
Aug 8, 2021 at 4:04 PM - Minox: I can see it in your eyes
Aug 8, 2021 at 4:05 PM - Flame: I can see it in your smile
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You have a little on your chin too
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:27 PM - kenenthk: That's flame for you
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: And now I'm humming Eternal Flame.
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:41 PM - kenenthk: lel
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Veho: CLOSE YOUR EYES, GIVE ME YOUR HAND DARLING
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:53 PM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/Qn977W9HjWM
Aug 8, 2021 at 5:59 PM - kenenthk: Veho how much caffeine did we have today
Aug 8, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Veho: Not enough.
Aug 8, 2021 at 6:00 PM - kenenthk: It would also be okay to say all of it
Aug 8, 2021 at 6:01 PM - Veho: I don't act this way with all of the coffee. Lack of coffee makes me erratic.
Aug 8, 2021 at 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Better then erectic
Aug 8, 2021 at 6:01 PM - aadz93: red bull gives you wings
Aug 8, 2021 at 6:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/1YBHzzzFuQQ nothing like a good old funstation
Aug 8, 2021 at 7:06 PM - aadz93: sell it on ebay as a ps1 prototype for an ass of money
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flying T Rex in Jurassic Park movie, discuss lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The scene I am talking about the rex smashes through the wire fence thing, then in the next few scenes the rex knocks the tour car thing through the open fence and the car falls like 40 feet....
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So the rex can either fly or used those dinky arms to climb lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:47 PM - kenenthk: So game betas are putting you in queues now so their servers don't explode lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:48 PM - kenenthk: 218k people online for splitgate
Aug 8, 2021 at 10:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol play spitgape instead lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 11:04 PM - Veho: Slit gape?
Aug 8, 2021 at 11:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's not new
Aug 8, 2021 at 11:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: terrain isn't flat, psi
Aug 8, 2021 at 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 8, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Jdbye I looked up the explanation for it online it still doesn't fix the logistics of it lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: God forbid the illogical movie have illogical geography!
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:22 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:30 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Just pretend it shat out a giant pile of shit and climb the cliff that way ;O;
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:31 AM - kenenthk: Picked up an og Xbox for $30 with disc drive being stuck hopefully I can just swap mine from my dead one into it
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:32 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think one of the biggest errors of Jurassic Park that really ruins the whole premise is the fact that T-rex's can only "run" like...15mpg or something like that lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: mph*
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Tom Bombadildo: So all those scenes where they run away in a Jeep is nonsense, since a car even in that shitty pathway could easily outpace the thing lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:34 AM - WiiMiiSwitch: I may never understand the world.....
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:36 AM - kenenthk: Seller thinks it's probably a bad band inside it but wouldn't know which kind to get
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Assuming there's nothing wrong with the one in your dead Xbox, should swap fine
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:38 AM - Tom Bombadildo: AFAIK they weren't signed with console keys like everything else lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:47 AM - kenenthk: Pretty sure the gpu on my old one died out flash red light and thermal paste was dry as ship on the chip tried repasting notta
Aug 9, 2021 at 12:48 AM - kenenthk: The display it's self was kinda flickering before it went out
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:06 AM - kenenthk: Found out the old family dog died sad been in the family like 12 years
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/KELAKE-Pikachu-Statues-Collection-Birthday/dp/B08GS1767K/ref=pb_pd_lutyp_bmx_gp_8g5utb3o_2_1/138-0962285-6332329?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07R5YNXR4&pd_rd_r=62d20bdc-6ec2-4db5-a616-0f0bc31fce19&pd_rd_w=0lUng&pd_rd_wg=sSTbq&pf_rd_p=fcd57a08-5031-4fd6-a76b-b39b03288a66&pf_rd_r=YDAZQ5EFDN9M9EKMBZ8N&psc=1&refRID=YDAZQ5EFDN9M9EKMBZ8N&th=1
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I win the internet today!!!
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk 99% of the time stuck DVD drives can be fixed with a paper clip and new drive belts like 4 bucks for 20 of the bastards
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:27 AM - kenenthk: Yeah that's what I was thinking might be a free game in there lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:28 AM - kenenthk: Thank I'm gonna just toss a recertified drive into it only a handful of games I'd actually play on it plus they're like what $15 lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Lol splitgate froze
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Square-Drive-Optical-Replacement/dp/B087WRF3RW/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=xbox+drive+belt&qid=1628470048&sprefix=xbox+drive+&sr=8-16
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 99 cents lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think they use the same bel
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Belt even
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:50 AM - kenenthk: Probably just covered in dust and possible cockroach semen
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Looked it and yes they work
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Up
Aug 9, 2021 at 2:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Grappling-Survival-Multifunctional-Stainless-Mountain/dp/B079KYF112/?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_p=795de159-54f7-4b02-be03-79fe668082a6&pf_rd_r=WQ5Y0P0XXE9A0SWWXGPE&pd_rd_wg=wU0yW&pd_rd_w=04ys4&pd_rd_r=WQ5Y0P0XXE9A0SWWXGPE


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 10, 2021)

Aug 9, 2021 at 8:01 AM - kenenthk: This is why I'm giving up on the internet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00WXG4IQ6/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_T1QB8E9FC1ETYBGY928P?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 9, 2021 at 9:04 AM - Veho: Fizzy candy toilet?
Aug 9, 2021 at 9:08 AM - Veho: They're fun  
Aug 9, 2021 at 9:11 AM - Veho: At least they're not as disgusting as those rubber piglets with fruit flavored snot.
Aug 9, 2021 at 9:11 AM - Veho: Fucking ew.
Aug 9, 2021 at 11:36 AM - Skelletonike: sweet shit?
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:18 PM - Veho: CHOCOLATE RAAAAIN
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now with real corn!!!
Aug 9, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: Thank God, I hate candy corn.
Aug 9, 2021 at 2:06 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/xmtCqiMtI8Q
Aug 9, 2021 at 2:08 PM - kenenthk: Almost hoping my isp repair guy would be here at 8 what was I thinking
Aug 9, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/WMMcvKT.jpg
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:15 PM - kenenthk: Att must be hard up to get people on their phone bills they even sent out a guy to talk to me about it
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:21 PM - kenenthk: I'm just like friendly conversation then I hear phone and I'm like ah shit here we go
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Lilith Valentine: おはよう
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:31 PM - kenenthk: 性
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Lilith Valentine: Yes
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:58 PM - Localhorst86: [redacted]
Aug 9, 2021 at 3:59 PM - DinohScene: *modsnip*
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better than a Dr snip lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:21 PM - kenenthk: McDonald's was hyping everyone up for a new meal and it's just a big Mac with 4 nuggets?
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol the Mc You Already know what it is and can get it cheaper by just ordering it all seperatly
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:27 PM - kenenthk: I just get a mcdouble and ask for Mac sauce lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously I have seen the combo meals be higher prices than ordering everything individually
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:28 PM - kenenthk: $5 more I could order delivery at a decent reasturant
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Indeed
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Anymore I am addicted to Postmates although I feel like they should offer more mating options but the roast beef subs work... Lol
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:34 PM - kenenthk: They're surprise charges are just as dumb so one meal ends up being like $20
Aug 9, 2021 at 4:41 PM - AncientBoi: I use them, and Grubhub, and Uber eats
Aug 9, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/elnie75.jpg
Aug 9, 2021 at 6:14 PM - AncientBoi: Si. I want it. LoL
Aug 9, 2021 at 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: 4 nuggets isn't enough
Aug 9, 2021 at 6:46 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need at least 9
Aug 9, 2021 at 6:46 PM - kenenthk: Uremum liked deese nuggets
Aug 9, 2021 at 6:54 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/BYlZPjxoxHs
Aug 9, 2021 at 7:54 PM - kenenthk: Get 69
Aug 9, 2021 at 7:55 PM - kenenthk: Tekashie McDonald's surprise free cop with every order
Aug 9, 2021 at 10:04 PM - CORE: kenenthk I missed u sweetheart...I Know u missed my comments here too :-+
Aug 9, 2021 at 10:12 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay
Aug 9, 2021 at 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Who were you again?
Aug 9, 2021 at 10:21 PM - Veho: mad gae
Aug 9, 2021 at 10:23 PM - mthrnite: Milton
Aug 9, 2021 at 10:48 PM - The Real Jdbye:  !
Aug 9, 2021 at 11:11 PM - kenenthk: -|-
Aug 9, 2021 at 11:35 PM - mthrnite: (>º_º)>★
Aug 9, 2021 at 11:37 PM - kenenthk: (.)(.)
Aug 10, 2021 at 12:10 AM - SG854: ლ(╹◡╹ლ)
Aug 10, 2021 at 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: (>(>O_O)>
Aug 10, 2021 at 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck
Aug 10, 2021 at 12:26 AM - The Real Jdbye: (>^.^(>O.O)>
Aug 10, 2021 at 1:24 AM - banjo2: brandon
Aug 10, 2021 at 1:42 AM - CORE: Cookies and Cream Princess... Cookies and Cream :-)
Aug 10, 2021 at 2:21 AM - cobleman: Hi so why is defender and Edge  saying GBAtemp is Dangerous and unsafe with a big red screen? Apparently its been reported!
Aug 10, 2021 at 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/GOODCARE-Silhouette-Bathroom-Including-71x71inch/dp/B07JFY5VP2/ref=mp_s_a_1_81?dchild=1&keywords=sloth+shower+curtain&qid=1628481736&sprefix=sloth+&sr=8-81


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 11, 2021)

Aug 10, 2021 4:43 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 10, 2021 9:10 AM - kenenthk: Temp starter pack https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H5HYW6Z/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_dl_S93R7KH5BQK02YK9NPQ8
Aug 10, 2021 10:45 AM - AsPika2219: Al Fatihath! Siti Sarah was passed away because of covid 19.... https://www.utusan.com.my/wp-content/uploads/231792482_4283812941697232_6244805493086461057_n.jpg
Aug 10, 2021 11:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://videocardz.com/newz/aya-neo-2021-pro-console-with-ryzen-7-4800u-to-cost-1215-usd-a-special-retro-power-edition-1315-usd
Aug 10, 2021 12:44 PM - Veho: Wow.
Aug 10, 2021 12:44 PM - Veho: I'll just buy 3 Steam Decks for that money, thank you.
Aug 10, 2021 1:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: 3 shitty 64GB models 
Aug 10, 2021 1:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: at least get the 256GB
Aug 10, 2021 1:39 PM - Veho: Fine, I'll get two 256 GB models for some reason.
Aug 10, 2021 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2021 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But know this gabe rubbed his junk on every steam deck
Aug 10, 2021 1:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2021 1:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or you could buy 2 64GB models and 2 1TB NVMes because what kind of idiot is going to buy the overpriced storage ones ;O;O;O;
Aug 10, 2021 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWdCyfrt7Z8#searching
Aug 10, 2021 1:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom almost guaranteed it's not m.2
Aug 10, 2021 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Valve already confirmed they all use M.2 drives
Aug 10, 2021 1:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 2230 only, but you can still pickup 1TB 2230 NVMes for $160-$200
Aug 10, 2021 1:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh ok
Aug 10, 2021 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom personally bought a steam controller to get that information, and Gabe didn't have a gun to his head!!!
Aug 10, 2021 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 10, 2021 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: A bunch of people just sent emails to Gaben and he was like "yeah it's M.2 and you could upgrade it but we don't recommend it" lol
Aug 10, 2021 1:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They updated the tech specs page on their website after that
Aug 10, 2021 1:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: if you want anti glare you have to get the 512GB one though
Aug 10, 2021 1:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *gun cocks* "Click buy now...."
Aug 10, 2021 1:52 PM - Veho: Yeah, let me just spend $200 more to get the equivalent of a $2 screen protector.
Aug 10, 2021 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 10, 2021 1:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hair spray might work too veho
Aug 10, 2021 1:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 10, 2021 1:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Time to make a tick tok video getting people to diy anti glair
Aug 10, 2021 1:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple products only
Aug 10, 2021 1:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not a screen protector, it's etched into the glass
Aug 10, 2021 1:56 PM - The Real Jdbye: anti glare screen protectors suuuuck
Aug 10, 2021 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So your saying use a super glue and mister
Aug 10, 2021 1:58 PM - Veho: "Hey mister, can you help me?"
Aug 10, 2021 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I have too much glair!!!"
Aug 10, 2021 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "My bald head is blinding the ladies!!!"
Aug 10, 2021 2:48 PM - kenenthk: In order to reduce glair use glue and electric tape over said device
Aug 10, 2021 2:49 PM - kenenthk: You can opt to cover it with pink thermal pads for optimistic cooling
Aug 10, 2021 3:51 PM - AncientBoi: Nah. just paint everything with black paint
Aug 10, 2021 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Dats racist
Aug 10, 2021 4:20 PM - AncientBoi: ok. use Yellow paint then
Aug 10, 2021 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Way to upset Japan
Aug 10, 2021 4:21 PM - AncientBoi: [awaits your answer
Aug 10, 2021 4:22 PM - AncientBoi: I am asian. You guys are the ones who calls us Yellow
Aug 10, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: Don't be surprised by my answers embrace my answers
Aug 10, 2021 4:22 PM - AncientBoi: and embrace mine as well
Aug 10, 2021 4:22 PM - kenenthk: No
Aug 10, 2021 4:23 PM - AncientBoi: ok no to you also
Aug 10, 2021 4:23 PM - kenenthk: I said no first so you can't say no to me
Aug 10, 2021 4:23 PM - AncientBoi: guess what? I did. lol
Aug 10, 2021 4:24 PM - AncientBoi: love you kenenthk
Aug 10, 2021 4:24 PM - AncientBoi: [waves]
Aug 10, 2021 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Gay
Aug 10, 2021 4:25 PM - AncientBoi: Duh. and I'm a faggot, a queer, a... etc
Aug 10, 2021 4:26 PM - AncientBoi: besides, mines bigger
Aug 10, 2021 4:26 PM - AncientBoi: lol
Aug 10, 2021 4:32 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with being a cigarette
Aug 10, 2021 4:32 PM - AncientBoi: or a cigar like me
Aug 10, 2021 4:34 PM - AncientBoi: NEXT !
Aug 10, 2021 5:31 PM - DJjes010292: hi
Aug 10, 2021 5:31 PM - DJjes010292: 272 / 5000 Resultados de tradução I'm having difficulties to complete the zelda skyward hd I need a save file up to the third stone only my save buggy when the robot delivers the improved beetle could save for me in this part? if possible in hero mode ... I'm waiting
Aug 10, 2021 5:39 PM - AncientBoi: uh, hello, but this is not where you put the questions of games.
Aug 10, 2021 5:39 PM - AncientBoi: just mentioning that
Aug 10, 2021 5:47 PM - kenenthk: But I got game
Aug 10, 2021 5:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken that's a fag, a faggot is a bundle of sticks
Aug 10, 2021 5:56 PM - kenenthk: I'm no expert on the subject like some us I just let them be them
Aug 10, 2021 5:56 PM - kenenthk: https://www.newsweek.com/andrew-cuomo-resignation-latest-updates-white-house-kathy-hochul-among-those-reacting-news-1618057
Aug 10, 2021 6:09 PM - DJjes010292: tks
Aug 10, 2021 6:17 PM - SG854: Stacy's Mom has got it going on
Aug 10, 2021 6:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: And on and on and on
Aug 10, 2021 6:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She has it going on with half the neighborhood
Aug 10, 2021 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Been around the block more times than an ice cream truck
Aug 10, 2021 6:26 PM - kenenthk: She'll call the cops on you if you don't got it going on with her
Aug 10, 2021 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Covid spread aint got nothing on her...
Aug 10, 2021 6:27 PM - kenenthk: Just wait tell she drops Karen's with attitude
Aug 10, 2021 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She gets more nuts than a candy bar factory
Aug 10, 2021 6:31 PM - kenenthk: Candy bar workers don't need vag they got oompa loompas
Aug 10, 2021 6:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oompa Loompas are what awakened Psi to his midget fetish 
Aug 10, 2021 6:34 PM - AncientBoi: and the story grows.  rofl
Aug 10, 2021 6:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oompa Loompa doopety doo, Psi wants to stick his dick into you 
Aug 10, 2021 6:36 PM - kenenthk: Kek
Aug 10, 2021 6:37 PM - kenenthk: That explains his love for chocolate midgets
Aug 10, 2021 7:03 PM - AncientBoi: omg. neighbors are fighting again.
Aug 10, 2021 7:03 PM - AncientBoi: she's throwing out her 18 yo son. sad.
Aug 10, 2021 7:12 PM - DS92: quick grab the popcorn
Aug 10, 2021 7:14 PM - kenenthk: TikTok it
Aug 10, 2021 7:19 PM - Veho: 'gram it.
Aug 10, 2021 7:23 PM - kenenthk: If only outside survalance camera were allowed where I lived I'd have a million subscribers
Aug 10, 2021 7:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: and they'd figure out where you live
Aug 10, 2021 7:32 PM - kenenthk: And?
Aug 10, 2021 7:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: they get super creepy
Aug 10, 2021 7:35 PM - kenenthk: It's welcomed here
Aug 10, 2021 7:37 PM - kenenthk: One neighbor almost sets the trash on fire by throwing hot coals inside it, the other nearly arrested for accusations of shooting up a school my neighborhood is youtube drama gold
Aug 10, 2021 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Heh 18 so legal
Aug 10, 2021 9:11 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ZQHDwA-Z704
Aug 10, 2021 10:34 PM - SG854: Stacy's mom is everything
Aug 11, 2021 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Stacy's mom turned me into a newt....


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 12, 2021)

Aug 11, 2021 at 9:01 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD4dUMDWM58 
Aug 11, 2021 at 11:14 AM - DinohScene: It got better
Aug 11, 2021 at 12:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nOYD8WU.jpg
Aug 11, 2021 at 1:01 PM - Maq47: Why is the MC server down?
Aug 11, 2021 at 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because you touch yourself
Aug 11, 2021 at 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ask Chary, it's her server
Aug 11, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Lilith Valentine: It’s the first reason though
Aug 11, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: If at first you don't succeed
Aug 11, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Veho: Fap, fap again?
Aug 11, 2021 at 2:39 PM - kenenthk: Then smoke a bag of weed
Aug 11, 2021 at 2:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/10/entertainment/dog-chapman-wedding/index.html
Aug 11, 2021 at 2:56 PM - AncientBoi: Hey! No Fapping Allowed! unless I get to watch
Aug 11, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7CiiMY4.mp4
Aug 11, 2021 at 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Mad gay
Aug 11, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Veho: Dicks aren't gay. It's what you do with them that's gay.
Aug 11, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p2xlhC9.mp4
Aug 11, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Veho: Wall 'o dicks.
Aug 11, 2021 at 6:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://i.imgur.com/aciZPeT.gif
Aug 11, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Veho: "You must be this big to ride the lizard."
Aug 11, 2021 at 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 11, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time on dragging balls p
Aug 11, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/bsPujgqpx8w
Aug 11, 2021 at 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Just had an EEG done that was an uncomfortable set up process
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:03 PM - SG854: Why are people talking about sticking their pee pee in things
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:13 PM - kenenthk: Cause they all have uremums number
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, possibly upgrading to the Z Fold 3 when it launches 
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For apparently slightly cheaper cost per month lol
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:42 PM - kenenthk: 3 was already announced maybe it'll be trifold
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Practically the only difference is internal hardware, better frame, and water proofing lol
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:46 PM - kenenthk: And you probably only get like $200 for trading in the old one
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: S pen support, too, which is nice lol
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oooh 120hz on the front screen, 10/10
Aug 11, 2021 at 7:49 PM - kenenthk: With a 5" border around it lol
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:20 PM - Veho: S pen. I'm so glad Samsung admits that capacitive touchscreens are fucking garbage and need additional input methods to function.
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:24 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:27 PM - kenenthk: So electric busses are going to be a thing in the near future
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:29 PM - Veho: Good.
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:29 PM - kenenthk: You'll get a shock of electricity if you whip out your willy in the back
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Veho: Is that deterrent or incentive?
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some people pay for that sort of thing
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Built in razers underneath the seat for the homeless
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:33 PM - kenenthk: Tazers*
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: Lasers.
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:40 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if bus fairs will get cheaper if all go electric tbh
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah, they'll charge you extra for the privilege of using the magical electric bus
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Veho: Bus fare is 50 cents here.
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:55 PM - kenenthk: That fucker better fly if they do
Aug 11, 2021 at 8:57 PM - kenenthk: Taking bets on how long it'll take America to fuck up their roads again
Aug 11, 2021 at 9:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Buses here are electric
Aug 11, 2021 at 9:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: It did get cheaper, but that's a coincidence, that only happened because 2 of the provinces merged and so did their bus services and that affected pricing
Aug 11, 2021 at 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but this is America if you want cheap you don't get the luxury of new things
Aug 11, 2021 at 10:09 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/4NIv6p2
Aug 11, 2021 at 10:09 PM - Veho: Ken, I found you a new job.
Aug 11, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Erections are a given during treatment
Aug 11, 2021 at 10:14 PM - kenenthk: Might buy this Jammie next month fora beat em up https://www.amazon.com/dp/B099N5CY65/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_8G6J6XBRG7RGP2ENFWJD?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 11, 2021 at 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't wait for 180,000 games to arrive lol
Aug 11, 2021 at 11:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: 8:03 PM - SG854: Why are people talking about sticking their pee pee in things <- you'll understand when you get older
Aug 12, 2021 at 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Midget trans amputees no longer working, I need something kinkier
Aug 12, 2021 at 12:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna switch to nerdy girls who are into bdsm
Aug 12, 2021 at 12:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Shove that zelda sword in!!!"
Aug 12, 2021 at 1:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi: have you tried furry porn?
Aug 12, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWt8ZIgDA9I


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 13, 2021)

Aug 12, 2021 5:50 AM - kenenthk: Lol someone named their wifi ThisLanismyLan followed by ThisLanisYourLan
Aug 12, 2021 9:29 AM - Veho: I just got an ad for Facebook. Wow.
Aug 12, 2021 9:29 AM - Veho: A genuine ad for Facebook.
Aug 12, 2021 9:34 AM - Veho: Like, if the rock I'm living under is so fucking huge I don't even know about Facebook, then it probably doesn't have internet access so why the fuck bother?
Aug 12, 2021 9:34 AM - Veho: Absolutely worthless fucking platform.
Aug 12, 2021 11:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But how will you know about exciting new features on Facebook like thier new stalking app or the Facebook anal probe?
Aug 12, 2021 11:40 AM - Veho: Whoa whoa whoa, the what? I retract my previous statement.
Aug 12, 2021 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2021 12:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Regrouted my shower just now holy hell that's a workout lol
Aug 12, 2021 12:24 PM - kenenthk: Well when you're on your hands and knees boy
Aug 12, 2021 12:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: *Anal prone can be shared via the friends and family program
Aug 12, 2021 12:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ** By clicking agree you agree to share all data obtained with Facebook
Aug 12, 2021 12:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "it looks like your not getting enough fibre in your diet or your internet"
Aug 12, 2021 12:29 PM - kenenthk: Register today free cavity searched provided via us selling your data to the fbi
Aug 12, 2021 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2021 12:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Find my ass tracking available!!!
Aug 12, 2021 12:42 PM - kenenthk: Always know when it's スティーブ birthday
Aug 12, 2021 12:43 PM - kenenthk: I like my own post
Aug 12, 2021 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well good, apparently not only the router I use as an ethernet switch upstairs randomly died last night, the MoCA adapter for ethernet upstairs died too
Aug 12, 2021 1:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 12, 2021 1:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wonder if one of them died or shorted spectacularly and killed the other
Aug 12, 2021 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sounds like you need more fibre Tom lol
Aug 12, 2021 1:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just run fibre in your house now is the time!
Aug 12, 2021 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 12, 2021 1:05 PM - Veho: You let the white smoke out, didn't you?
Aug 12, 2021 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There was a moderate thunderstorm last night, but I don't think anything hit my house so I don't think that'd be it lol
Aug 12, 2021 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I dunno Veho, happened at some point last night 
Aug 12, 2021 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So maybe the magic smoke escaped
Aug 12, 2021 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: This would be the second MoCA adapter I've had to replace since I bought it, too
Aug 12, 2021 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is annoying
Aug 12, 2021 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I really should just run an ethernet cable up here, but doing it would be so damn annoying lol
Aug 12, 2021 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Times like this I'm glad I live in an apartment just run a 25ft Ethernet cable from bedroom to living room I'm all set
Aug 12, 2021 1:16 PM - Veho: Apartments rock.
Aug 12, 2021 1:16 PM - Veho: We're looking to move from our apartment into a sligtly bigger apartment.
Aug 12, 2021 1:17 PM - Veho: We thought about buying a house but it's so much fucking hassle, and also the suburbs suck.
Aug 12, 2021 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Huh, interestingly the ethernet switch I was using for my server also appears to have stopped working 
Aug 12, 2021 1:59 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, the fuck happened 
Aug 12, 2021 2:07 PM - kenenthk: Plus if an HVAC blows it's not your responsibility
Aug 12, 2021 2:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: it doesn't even need to hit your house Tom it just needs to hit the power grid
Aug 12, 2021 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: or in this case, sounds more like a power surge got into the coax line
Aug 12, 2021 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: should've used surge protectors 
Aug 12, 2021 2:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything is connected to surge protectors
Aug 12, 2021 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But that wouldn't matter anyways, the coax lines aren't connected to the ethernet switch beyond through the router
Aug 12, 2021 2:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: In which case I'd suspect the router would be dead, but all ports working fine and such
Aug 12, 2021 2:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, MoCA adapter barely in warranty lol
Aug 12, 2021 2:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What kind of shitty network company only has a 1 year warranty on things? lol
Aug 12, 2021 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The kind that knows they sold you 50 cents worth of crap for 50 dollars lol
Aug 12, 2021 2:32 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: But that wouldn't matter anyways, the coax lines aren't connected to the ethernet switch beyond through the router <- how is the switch getting internet then?
Aug 12, 2021 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: What kind of shitty network company only has a 1 year warranty on things? lol <- MURICA
Aug 12, 2021 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...through the router like I said
Aug 12, 2021 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: you said "aren't"
Aug 12, 2021 2:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: *beyond* through the router
Aug 12, 2021 2:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: well maybe the router is more resilient iidk
Aug 12, 2021 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: How much route could a router route if a router could route routes
Aug 12, 2021 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, currently have my 2008 iMac sharing it's wifi connection over ethernet to  my gaming desktop lol
Aug 12, 2021 2:45 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So that's something
Aug 12, 2021 2:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Thank fuck Apple put half-decent networking stuff in their shit all the way back then 
Aug 12, 2021 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So G?
Aug 12, 2021 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's actually 802.11n 
Aug 12, 2021 2:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even has 5ghz support lol
Aug 12, 2021 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 12, 2021 2:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would using a Pi for that work?
Aug 12, 2021 3:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah that'd work fine
Aug 12, 2021 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I think I only have Pi 3's sitting around, so limited to 100mbit lol
Aug 12, 2021 3:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I had my iMac sitting here already doing stuff, it was also connected via ethernet to my switch upstairs
Aug 12, 2021 3:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So now it's just on wifi and giving my desktop internet at least lol
Aug 12, 2021 3:04 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My poor server is limited to just one ethernet port populated 
Aug 12, 2021 3:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just ran the ethernet cable that was connected to the switch downstairs to one of the ports for now so I can at least access my work VM stuff lol
Aug 12, 2021 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I gotta rebuild my main machine
Aug 12, 2021 3:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: But I think I only have Pi 3's sitting around, so limited to 100mbit lol <- USB ethernet adapter?
Aug 12, 2021 3:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all the parts here just don't have the time lol
Aug 12, 2021 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pi 3 is only USB 2.0, so that's still only 480mbit
Aug 12, 2021 3:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The iMac is 1gigabit lol
Aug 12, 2021 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: better than wifi
Aug 12, 2021 3:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhh...either way I'd be limited to wifi?
Aug 12, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have 0 ethernet capability upstairs
Aug 12, 2021 3:11 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hence the MoCA adapters
Aug 12, 2021 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's what i'm saying
Aug 12, 2021 3:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: wifi is gonna be the bottleneck
Aug 12, 2021 3:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom just train a rat to run the ethernet for you
Aug 12, 2021 3:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: not likely to run into that 480mbps limiit
Aug 12, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ...or I could just use the iMac that's sitting here being used for other things
Aug 12, 2021 3:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I'm doing
Aug 12, 2021 3:33 PM - kenenthk: Snakes are better they can slither upwards
Aug 12, 2021 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 12, 2021 3:41 PM - AncientBoi: ♫ and you shake it all around. You do the hokie pokie and you turn yourself around.  and that's what it's all about ♫
Aug 12, 2021 3:50 PM - kenenthk: Finally got my crown in wasn't even as painful as I thought
Aug 12, 2021 3:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/6t8F2eC
Aug 12, 2021 3:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9S6xnfw.jpeg
Aug 12, 2021 4:14 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/g_QElKId84c?feature=share
Aug 12, 2021 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp there we go, two warranty RMAs setup lol
Aug 12, 2021 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2021 4:18 PM - kenenthk: Enjoy your "refurbished" product that they just send you off a dusty never touched pallet
Aug 12, 2021 4:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm gonna build my own router with booze and hookers!!!
Aug 12, 2021 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: As long as it works I don't really care lol
Aug 12, 2021 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I almost didn't even bother with the ethernet switch RMA cuz I could just buy another for like $20 lol
Aug 12, 2021 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But the MoCA thing is like $80 per module 
Aug 12, 2021 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Free covid with every refurbished item
Aug 12, 2021 4:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/bfQWDeF.mp4 < Psi are you taking gallons of acid again?
Aug 12, 2021 4:24 PM - kenenthk: That's just Tim Burton being bored during lockdown
Aug 12, 2021 4:27 PM - CoolMe: And the hardware Could fail you at any point regardless how well you took care of it
Aug 12, 2021 4:30 PM - CoolMe: Harro, everyone!
Aug 12, 2021 4:31 PM - CoolMe: Racism IS stupid, but the reak
Aug 12, 2021 4:33 PM - CoolMe: The real question is if stupid is racism
Aug 12, 2021 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom after that I got married https://imgur.com/gallery/wIIH2Sq
Aug 12, 2021 6:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hTzcshN.png
Aug 12, 2021 6:33 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/baZqjja.mp4
Aug 12, 2021 6:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tjFhSYO
Aug 12, 2021 6:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SUxRYD5 LOL
Aug 12, 2021 6:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Bbe6EYa.jpeg
Aug 12, 2021 7:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1L9i2Lc.jpg
Aug 12, 2021 7:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well shit does this mean if I get it no more sex 3-5 times a day?
Aug 12, 2021 7:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Gotta get that vax prick so you can use your own prick 
Aug 12, 2021 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2021 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My girlfriend says I am not human and at my age I should have slowed down.... I did slow down.... Lol
Aug 12, 2021 7:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think she would have survived me in my 30s lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:00 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, decided to order a 250ft spool of CAT6 lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:11 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/TSp5Kcv.jpg
Aug 12, 2021 8:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom it's for the best lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll probably sit for a while TBH lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Have to decide if I want to be lazy and drill through the hardwood floor or cut through the wall and do it the good way lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least it will be there when you need it lol
Aug 12, 2021 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd love to just replace the coax run with ethernet, but they did it a dumb fucking way and decided to drill through the brick on the fireplace wall alllll the way through to the garage, and then run from the garage to outside lol
Aug 12, 2021 9:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neat lol
Aug 12, 2021 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just duct tape the Ethernet cable to the coax and pull
Aug 12, 2021 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well the problem is the coax run doesn't go anywhere near my router lol
Aug 12, 2021 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They bypassed the basement completely lol
Aug 12, 2021 9:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can you drill down?
Aug 12, 2021 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Potentially, that's my plan probably lol
Aug 12, 2021 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just lazy and looks bad 
Aug 12, 2021 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Use copper pipe to hide it lol
Aug 12, 2021 9:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or a fake plant
Aug 12, 2021 9:46 PM - kenenthk: That was a series security error I just got
Aug 12, 2021 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Werid even
Aug 12, 2021 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Midget.exe failed entry point at memory location, press enter to take a dump
Aug 12, 2021 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Shaun's just attempting to back up porn.gbatemp
Aug 12, 2021 10:54 PM - yummycake: oh fawk. I just updated my 3ds by mistake..;-; no more games
Aug 12, 2021 10:55 PM - yummycake: does luma work on the latest firmware? ;-;
Aug 12, 2021 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: <---- playing D2 resurected soon 
Aug 12, 2021 11:26 PM - yummycake: have funnn
Aug 12, 2021 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll probably pirate it when it comes out, but ehh cba to play the beta lol
Aug 12, 2021 11:41 PM - kenenthk: Remember to support the devs though
Aug 12, 2021 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew fuck no
Aug 12, 2021 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nobody in their right mind should support Blizzard
Aug 12, 2021 11:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 12, 2021 11:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i'll support the shit out of them if they make warcraft 4
Aug 12, 2021 11:45 PM - kenenthk: Well you would they may as well rename it to furrycraft 4
Aug 12, 2021 11:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Any modern Warcraft game from current Blizzard is going to be fucking awful lol
Aug 12, 2021 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They couldn't even get a remaster right
Aug 12, 2021 11:59 PM - kenenthk: They learned from the vita days report everything upscale it a little and just use the same code from the psp
Aug 13, 2021 12:05 AM - kenenthk: https://www.pcgamer.com/it-sure-sounds-like-gta-3-vice-city-and-san-andreas-are-getting-a-remaster-this-year/
Aug 13, 2021 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The interesting thing is, if it's true, it's supposedly coming to the Switch
Aug 13, 2021 12:27 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which would be like the first time a Nintendo console got any main stream GTA game, besides 1 and 2 on the GBC
Aug 13, 2021 12:28 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Officially, of course
Aug 13, 2021 12:37 AM - AsPika2219: What happen this website which showed "checking your browser before accessing..." and then stucks? 
Aug 13, 2021 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: shaunj had to add in additional security because of some attacks on the site
Aug 13, 2021 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you've noticed the recent instability and long loading times, that would be why
Aug 13, 2021 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Someone trying to dupe items
Aug 13, 2021 12:54 AM - kenenthk: Multiple account bots for the giveaway 1st prize winner will surly scalp items on ebay
Aug 13, 2021 12:55 AM - kenenthk: Werid it apparently hailed today and it was like 90° out
Aug 13, 2021 12:56 AM - kenenthk: Damn you cumulonimbus clouds
Aug 13, 2021 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: They couldn't even get a remaster right <- to be fair most companies seem to get remasters wrong
Aug 13, 2021 1:49 AM - The Real Jdbye: i haven't lost hope for WC4 yet
Aug 13, 2021 2:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's coming out after Duke Nukem Forever 2
Aug 13, 2021 4:12 AM - Megadriver94: DUKE NUKEM IS DEAD


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 14, 2021)

Aug 13, 2021 4:12 AM - Megadriver94: DUKE NUKEM IS DEAD
Aug 13, 2021 5:02 AM - RichardTheKing: I heard that Duke Nukem 3D has sound gameplay.
Aug 13, 2021 5:03 AM - RichardTheKing: It's visually dated, of course, but the gameplay itself should still hold up.
Aug 13, 2021 10:54 AM - Maq47: I think you guys may hate me for this: https://soo.gd/SmXDb
Aug 13, 2021 10:57 AM - Veho: WHAT YEAR IS IT?
Aug 13, 2021 10:58 AM - Maq47: Still 2020. You didn't know?
Aug 13, 2021 1:24 PM - fallguy441: it will be always 2007 for me
Aug 13, 2021 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1984!!!!
Aug 13, 2021 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Terminator theme starts playing
Aug 13, 2021 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/qpCOrSDTpk0?t=141
Aug 13, 2021 2:18 PM - Veho: Something something 1984 something surveillance something doublethink something communism/fascism something big brother something.
Aug 13, 2021 2:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: something something They Live
Aug 13, 2021 2:28 PM - Veho: 
Aug 13, 2021 2:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.slantmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/theylive.jpg
Aug 13, 2021 2:31 PM - Veho: "We have one here that can SEE."
Aug 13, 2021 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum... And I'm all out of bubblegum.
Aug 13, 2021 2:38 PM - Veho: [insert epic 20 minute fistfight]
Aug 13, 2021 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Du5YK5FnyF4
Aug 13, 2021 2:46 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11dZSPIe9UU
Aug 13, 2021 2:46 PM - Veho: PUT ON THE GLASSES!!!
Aug 13, 2021 2:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lKfupO4ZzPs
Aug 13, 2021 3:04 PM - kenenthk: Wear condoms
Aug 13, 2021 3:07 PM - Veho: Double bag it.
Aug 13, 2021 3:11 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/PrhhQ3n
Aug 13, 2021 3:12 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/NjrsVPGYdd4
Aug 13, 2021 4:02 PM - AncientBoi: That's neat Veho. Wish I knew the name of it. so I might order it.
Aug 13, 2021 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 44 minutes
Aug 13, 2021 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Then the servers explode
Aug 13, 2021 4:25 PM - kenenthk: Won't lie Walmart has some pretty damn good popcorn chicken
Aug 13, 2021 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just don't complain that it tastes kind of like deep fried cat nuggets 
Aug 13, 2021 4:33 PM - kenenthk: Nah that's the Chinese restaurant down the street
Aug 13, 2021 4:34 PM - kenenthk: Also implying you know what cat already taste like
Aug 13, 2021 4:41 PM - Veho: He is subtly hinting that he has eaten pussy before.
Aug 13, 2021 4:52 PM - kenenthk: Pussy comes in different shapes and colors knowing psi he's well experienced in the subject
Aug 13, 2021 4:53 PM - kenenthk: https://pagesix.com/2021/08/13/eminems-19-year-old-child-comes-out-as-non-binary/
Aug 13, 2021 4:54 PM - kenenthk: Such shocking news
Aug 13, 2021 4:59 PM - Veho: Literally nobody cares.
Aug 13, 2021 5:00 PM - kenenthk: TikTok cares
Aug 13, 2021 5:04 PM - AncientBoi: what's a non-binary?
Aug 13, 2021 5:04 PM - kenenthk: A bunch of 0s and 1s
Aug 13, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: No that's the opposite of non-binary.
Aug 13, 2021 5:05 PM - Veho: It means analog.
Aug 13, 2021 5:05 PM - AncientBoi: i mean sex wise.
Aug 13, 2021 5:06 PM - AncientBoi: biebers 19 yo
Aug 13, 2021 5:06 PM - AncientBoi: oops i mean eminems
Aug 13, 2021 5:07 PM - kenenthk: So 1s and 0s
Aug 13, 2021 5:07 PM - kenenthk: I'm sure we'll find out what it means when Kelly starts hitting on him/her
Aug 13, 2021 5:08 PM - AncientBoi: k
Aug 13, 2021 5:09 PM - Veho: R Kelly?
Aug 13, 2021 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Nah this one's 19
Aug 13, 2021 5:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Diablo II Erection is looking nice lo
Aug 13, 2021 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Is it over 8"s?
Aug 13, 2021 5:29 PM - AncientBoi: 6" are better. lol
Aug 13, 2021 5:32 PM - AncientBoi: aaaaaah my guy got killed while typing that. waaaah
Aug 13, 2021 5:33 PM - AncientBoi: and I left him in a good hiding place.
Aug 13, 2021 5:34 PM - AncientBoi: chit! I'll play Killzone then.
Aug 13, 2021 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paladin because Necro isn't ready yet for some reason 
Aug 13, 2021 6:03 PM - AncientBoi: I havent seen the old Paladin series in ages. Or Have Gun Will Travel. same actor.
Aug 13, 2021 7:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: trinary, AncientDude
Aug 13, 2021 7:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The remaster for Diablo II is gorgeous.... Feels great so far
Aug 13, 2021 8:24 PM - mthrnite: have gun will travel it's the card of a maaaaaan
Aug 13, 2021 8:50 PM - mthrnite: https://youtu.be/hJ32qvBJzhI
Aug 13, 2021 9:15 PM - kenenthk: Lol they're still doing storage wars apparently
Aug 13, 2021 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Also just noticed it's Friday the 13th
Aug 13, 2021 9:59 PM - Veho: For two more minutes, in my timezone.
Aug 13, 2021 10:27 PM - SG854: Yuuuuuuppp!
Aug 13, 2021 10:34 PM - kenenthk: 2 minutes is enough for a killing spree
Aug 13, 2021 11:13 PM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt0439576/
Aug 14, 2021 12:21 AM - mthrnite: wt actual f
Aug 14, 2021 1:00 AM - kenenthk: Who you gonna call
Aug 14, 2021 3:19 AM - T-hug: Eric Prydz
Aug 14, 2021 3:35 AM - kenenthk: How are things t-hug?


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 15, 2021)

Aug 14, 2021 8:27 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08K8NHCC2/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_7WEXPGRKA0C7PA55CCC9?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 14, 2021 11:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like Freddy wouldn't last long VS Ghost Busters lol
Aug 14, 2021 11:56 AM - Veho: What are they going to do, blast themselves in the head with the proton beams?
Aug 14, 2021 12:01 PM - Veho: He's not corporeal, he doesn't manifest through ectoplasm, he's in your heeeeeaaad.
Aug 14, 2021 12:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: OK when Egon is asleep and we get the readings from the PK meter open his eyes and activate the trap Ray
Aug 14, 2021 12:06 PM - Veho: We whack Wenkman on the head to knock him out, then blast him in the head with the proton beam.
Aug 14, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: "...tempting..."
Aug 14, 2021 12:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2021 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still think the traps could rip out a persons soul
Aug 14, 2021 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The one scene he warns the other one not to look into the trap lol
Aug 14, 2021 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eAAjm_4lbiE
Aug 14, 2021 2:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/jeiOJI3ukNw?t=412
Aug 14, 2021 4:20 PM - CORE: Im Too Sexy For My Cat.
Aug 14, 2021 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yay my Pi 4TB thing in almost here
Aug 14, 2021 5:57 PM - kenenthk: 3 days to "back up" 371gbs worth of PS1 games my isp may call soon lol
Aug 14, 2021 8:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it's here but I can't use it....  European plug lol
Aug 14, 2021 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM-ccrog46I
Aug 14, 2021 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hmm, found an RJ11 jack in one of the living room walls upstairs, but I can't for the life of me figure out where it's routed to down in the basement 
Aug 14, 2021 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There should be I think 3 that I've found looking around the house, all tucked away behind various pieces of furniture lol
Aug 14, 2021 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But despite each one going down to the basement, I can't find where the cables actually go to, they're either nonexistent or stuck in the wire spaghetti that is this house's lazy 50s wiring lol
Aug 14, 2021 9:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 14, 2021 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I've got a big spool of really fucking terrible 3d printer filament that I might use as a fishing line, see if I can figure out where the fuck they go to later lol
Aug 14, 2021 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08B3R2TTL?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Aug 14, 2021 9:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bought 2 of these installed 1 today 10 out 10
Aug 14, 2021 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That fan looks dinky as fuck lol
Aug 14, 2021 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I want to put some ceiling lights into my living room, whoever built this house put a whole 0 so you have to use lamps and such for lighting lol
Aug 14, 2021 9:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The light on that fan is ultra bright thank god you can turn it down the fan really moves a ton of air
Aug 14, 2021 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Actually moves like 2X the air than the ceiling fan it replaced
Aug 14, 2021 9:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Being so active in my bedroom I need all the air flow I can get
Aug 14, 2021 9:50 PM - mthrnite: turn bedroom activity into airflow
Aug 14, 2021 9:51 PM - mthrnite: ostrich feather in butt
Aug 14, 2021 9:51 PM - mthrnite: also may help to attract mate
Aug 14, 2021 9:52 PM - mthrnite: also, more feathers=more airflow
Aug 14, 2021 9:56 PM - kenenthk: Playoffs start today
Aug 14, 2021 10:27 PM - wolffangalchemist: my celing fan doesn't work and instead of replacing it i bought a $8 box fan that is as of now trying to shit it's self.
Aug 14, 2021 10:27 PM - wolffangalchemist: not having central heat and air is ass.
Aug 14, 2021 10:30 PM - wolffangalchemist: i will probably just break down and buy a window ac unit, Alabama is too damn hot why was i born here..
Aug 14, 2021 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Central air = bae 
Aug 14, 2021 11:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: About a month back my AC unit outside blew the cap, we had to live 4 days without AC at all and goddamn was that awful
Aug 14, 2021 11:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: House got up to like 81F, went out and bought 3 fans in an attempt to at least keep the master bedroom and my daughters bedroom moderately ok and it was still hellish lol
Aug 14, 2021 11:14 PM - kenenthk: Yeah my unit went out last winter I think took them like a week to fix it least it didn't happen in the summer
Aug 14, 2021 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Still got cold as shit could hardly walk on the tile
Aug 14, 2021 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Wouldn't mind upgrading the thermostat to a nest or something I still have a dated wheel one
Aug 14, 2021 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Honestly, don't get a smart thermostat IMO
Aug 14, 2021 11:16 PM - kenenthk: Think it could up the bill or better failure chance?
Aug 14, 2021 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I got a Nest for free, and the fucking thing keeps changing my settings despite me opting out of all the visible "OPTIMIZE YOUR COST!!" BS
Aug 14, 2021 11:17 PM - kenenthk: Was it the 1st gen? Think they updated unless all the softwares the same
Aug 14, 2021 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Literally an hour ago it changed my usual 68-69F all day to fucking 71 for no reason I could discern
Aug 14, 2021 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's all the same lol
Aug 14, 2021 11:18 PM - kenenthk: Sometimes old is better just want a nice digital one
Aug 14, 2021 11:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, just get a half-decent digital panel that never connects to the internet
Aug 14, 2021 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Being able to see and set temps from wherever is nice, but just not worth when it changes shit when I don't want it to lol
Aug 14, 2021 11:19 PM - kenenthk: They have strict ass rules here though but doubt they'd care as long as I put the old one back doesn't seem hard at all installing them
Aug 14, 2021 11:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nope, just label the wires from the old thermostat and shove them in the new, they all use basically the same standard
Aug 14, 2021 11:20 PM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/moobody-Smart-Wifi-Thermostat-Programmable-Gas-Boiler-Temperature-Controller-LED-Display-Touchscreen-Backlight-Remote-Control-freeze-Function-Replace/361427017?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=101044623&&adid=22222222228382650663&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=m&wl3=479648229967&wl4=aud-1308651922216la-1019540361836&wl5=9023858&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=276374117&wl11=online&wl12=3
Aug 14, 2021 11:20 PM - kenenthk: Probably has death all over it
Aug 14, 2021 11:36 PM - Chary: I have a nice panel. Never letting it near the internet
Aug 14, 2021 11:37 PM - Chary: Freaking big corpo AC trying to set it to 78
Aug 14, 2021 11:37 PM - Chary: 76F is where it's at
Aug 14, 2021 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yes but you're in Texas Chary
Aug 14, 2021 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you set it to lower than 78F your state will explode
Aug 14, 2021 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then Ted Cruz will take a trip to Alaska to cool down
Aug 14, 2021 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oops, I mean "escort his daughters to Alaska with his own luggage and then head immediately back" ;O;
Aug 14, 2021 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Totally not leaving his dog to suffer in the heat ;O;
Aug 14, 2021 11:40 PM - jimbo13: I bet the AC is great in that rent free space in your head he is occupying.
Aug 15, 2021 12:02 AM - kenenthk: That was fuckingannoying my phone just decided to reformat it's self
Aug 15, 2021 12:03 AM - kenenthk: This is why you make backups kids
Aug 15, 2021 12:33 AM - wolffangalchemist: it was 90f here but with humitity feels like 110f.... so yeah it was 110f.....
Aug 15, 2021 12:33 AM - wolffangalchemist: during the day obviously.
Aug 15, 2021 12:34 AM - wolffangalchemist: moisture in the air makes it feel hotter or colder by season... to my understanding... it never really gets cold here.
Aug 15, 2021 12:39 AM - wolffangalchemist: only place i have been with higher humidty is Lower Lousiana, i feel heat sensitive for people there.
Aug 15, 2021 12:49 AM - SG854: Mario Kart is Communist
Aug 15, 2021 12:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah humidity is a bitch
Aug 15, 2021 12:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm generally fine with dry heat, but here in MI it's usually like 70+% humid lol
Aug 15, 2021 1:03 AM - kenenthk: Midwest always gets hit hard when it decided to actually hit
Aug 15, 2021 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Wonder if theirs any decent heat resistant car covers out there my car feels like a sauna during 90° weather
Aug 15, 2021 1:05 AM - kenenthk: Car seat covers anyway
Aug 15, 2021 1:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Asbestos Car seat covers
Aug 15, 2021 1:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/Baey4rcPFt0
Aug 15, 2021 2:20 AM - kenenthk: Paid car seats have too many white stains to cover up
Aug 15, 2021 3:35 AM - Kfkboys: I have something interesting and I want to post it to news, who can I contact to do so?
Aug 15, 2021 3:35 AM - Kfkboys: A team of people just solved a unique problem and I want to make sure it gets to the public
Aug 15, 2021 3:36 AM - kenenthk: https://gbatemp.net/forums/user-submitted-news.156/
Aug 15, 2021 3:36 AM - Kfkboys: thanks
Aug 15, 2021 3:45 AM - kenenthk: Aye kc beats san Francisco


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 16, 2021)

Aug 15, 2021 at 5:43 AM - Ericthegreat: No
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:40 AM - Sicklyboy: I just watched Invincible
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:41 AM - Sicklyboy: What the ACTUAL FUCK
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:41 AM - Sicklyboy: B R O
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So how did his wife have a kid...
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m_aMss1p8EQ
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:24 AM - kenenthk: Kind of glad I didn't rush and buy everything for this Xbox mod trying to find shit for it is getting annoying
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:27 AM - kenenthk: I found something like this that might work from the world's first digital camera lol https://www.ebay.com/itm/324581077297?chn=ps&_trkparms=ispr%3D1&amdata=enc%3A16uUD31jIRXW2xmV2Y86W2A94&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=324581077297&targetid=1262375642056&device=m&mktype=pla&googleloc=9023858&poi=&campaignid=12874650183&mkgroupid=123924951242&rlsatarget=pla-1262375642056
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:29 AM - kenenthk: Actually kind of curious if anything is on it thinking about itt
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:00 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ehUXRkd
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:03 AM - Veho: Hey Tom, you have several 3D printers lying around, you could do this.
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could do this
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Alternatively, I could not do that
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife actually wants me to do one of Hogwarts from Harry Potty that I want to get around to trying one of these days, just gonna take forever and ever and ever to print lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I forget what my slicer estimated, but I think it was something like 2 days or so of constant printing
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4924125 <
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 3D Print her a Harry Potter dildo lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Penisous Fakeonum!
Aug 15, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-eZ6Prg1ww
Aug 15, 2021 at 3:37 PM - Veho: ENGORGIO!
Aug 15, 2021 at 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope iit
Aug 15, 2021 at 4:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: i hope it's in multiple parts Tom
Aug 15, 2021 at 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh it's not
Aug 15, 2021 at 4:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's gonna be fun if there is an issue halfway through the print
Aug 15, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah it's why I've been putting it off lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:01 PM - kenenthk: Depending on what you're printing like if it's small little shit how long does 2 pounds of filament usually last
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just depends on how much you're printing and what so it's tough to say. A 1kg spool is something like 330 meters worth of filament, and for example the 3D Benchy is about 13g/~4 meters of filament
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So if you're printing a bunch of little things, you could make it last ages
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Might invest in one those $150 are looking decent
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.creality3dofficial.com/products/official-creality-ender-3-3d-printer?variant=31222266921033 < Ender 3 is usually a really good, cheap entry level printer
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has tons of third party upgrades and things that you can do down the line to make it a really nice printer, too
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:38 PM - kenenthk: Decent for beginners?
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yep, the only thing you really have to learn about the printer is how to level the print bed which can be a little annoying for first timers, otherwise everything else is basically plug and play
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Shove in filament, setup models, and shove them on a micro SD card that goes into the printer, easy peasy stuff
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:44 PM - kenenthk: It's always annoying the first time you just gotta convince it 
Aug 15, 2021 at 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Lol some dude was playing the accordion with a loud speaker like it was little Italy outside the store
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: La sola mio?
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Veho: I want a resin printer.
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Veho: Because all I want to print are miniatures.
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i want a resin printer too
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: they make some nice looking print, super smooth surface
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: prints*
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: a big print can easily use a full spool but it lasts ages with small prints
Aug 15, 2021 at 6:59 PM - The Real Jdbye: the articulated dragon i printed used most of a spool
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:07 PM - BORTZ: NFO theme is still straight fire
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Trufax 
Aug 15, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No hello kitty theme? Lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 8:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn my job keeps sending me crazy job offers...
Aug 15, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I left like a month ago to focus on my home and getting everything in order told them to basically fuck off lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They are at a disadvantage....
Aug 15, 2021 at 8:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 3-4 great job offers a day lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Go back just to instantly remember why you left
Aug 15, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The problem is, why I left was 3-4 job offers a day....
Aug 15, 2021 at 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like too much work
Aug 15, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Mandatory 60 hour weeks, and lucky if anyone comes to relieve you after a 16 hour shit
Aug 15, 2021 at 10:26 PM - kenenthk: We swear it'll be different hey can you work 7 days welcome back
Aug 15, 2021 at 10:58 PM - JeepX87: [email protected]
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.inputmag.com/gaming/the-playstation-5-sucks-actually
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:28 PM - kenenthk: A console with no games sucks shocking ;O
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can't believe it has been out so long and yet has so little games lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:34 PM - kenenthk: They took advice from Nintendo
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:35 PM - kenenthk: Everyone is still technically sticking with ps4 cause covid and scalpers
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What console has had more than 2 or 3 worthwhile games after 200 whatever days? lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That list is dumb, lots of nitpicking that also applies directly to the Sexbox lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But no console is ever worth the first year, usually not worth until year 3 or 4 lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Can't remember how long it took PS4 to kind of take off
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PS4 had a pretty awful launch, I think the only games worth playing were like...Killzone for a good long bit
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the other launch game was like...Knack 
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:56 PM - kenenthk: Still think people aren't really upgrading because of scalpers and shortages though
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom get a review sample? https://www.amazon.com/Skytech-Siege-3-0-Gaming-Desktop/dp/B0955P2GZK?dchild=1&keywords=RX+6900+XT&language=en_US&linkCode=sl1&linkId=8c5853bd04e70c7d91d5eb4bbebead87&qid=1629015190&ref_=as_li_ss_tl&refinements=p_85:2470955011&rnid=2470954011&rps=1&s=electronics&sr=1-22&tag=tecdea0f-20
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently they sold like 10 mil so far, according to Sony
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Despite all the scalpers and shortages
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why, my PC is better than that one ;O;
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:57 PM - kenenthk: Nah they meant we sold one for 10 mills with Hideous jizz in the disc trey
Aug 15, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 12:00 AM - kenenthk: WinSCP is getting on my nerves nearly done transferring then it lags connection right at the end
Aug 16, 2021 at 12:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I usually just stick with Filezilla myself
Aug 16, 2021 at 12:11 AM - kenenthk: Could be wifi lagging it out
Aug 16, 2021 at 1:05 AM - Animewaifu7: Since is this a thing
Aug 16, 2021 at 1:45 AM - SG854: 3 or 4 yrs is lame. Thats close to end of console life
Aug 16, 2021 at 1:59 AM - kenenthk: Consoles try to stick around for a good 10 years if they aren't shit
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Hard to believe the PS4 will be 10 years old in a couple years
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah this ain't 20 years ago, 3-4 years is midpoint
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially so now that refreshes seem to be the norm
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:08 AM - kenenthk: It would be nice to see a 10 year PS4 anniversary console
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:09 AM - kenenthk: I see people giving a fuck less about consoles once steamdeck drops tbh
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Fuck no lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'll be surprised if the Steam Deck even comes close to a million total sales
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:13 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's still a niche product, just done by Valve instead of some random Chinese company
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:15 AM - kenenthk: Don't know but the average person won't really know what it's capable of
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:15 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll dominate the handheld PC niche, but beyond that I see nothing changed
Aug 16, 2021 at 2:18 AM - kenenthk: If Valve doesn't fuck it up like all their other products
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:09 AM - mthrnite: valve needs to quit fuckin around with hardware and finish half life 3
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:09 AM - mthrnite: unless hl3 is steamingdeck's sonic the hedgehog
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Halflife 3 is like Gabe's belly he doesn't know what to do with it
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:17 AM - mthrnite: he just mean
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:25 AM - kenenthk: But you get 80% off
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's the first time a big company's done it and at a price comparable with other consoles, it might be the kind of push that will bring it into the mainstream
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:42 AM - kenenthk: Kind of wonder if temp will have a steamdeck dedicated board
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:42 AM - Tom Bombadildo: We do, it's called the PC section
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:43 AM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Like I said, I'm sure the Steam Deck will dominate the ultra portable PC market, but it's just not a market large enough to be some wild console comparable kind of thing
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd be shocked if it even hits half a million sales in it's lifetime
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:46 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That still kicks the everloving shit out of GPD and Aya and OneXPlayer and all those guys who I don't even think have sold 100k units total across the board lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But the vast majority of people who want portable gami g will just buy a Switch
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:48 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Or use a phone
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:48 AM - kenenthk: Or pirates 
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:49 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "Hardcore" PC gamers who want a portable will scoff at it's iGPU levels of performance and quality and go spend 10x more on a laptop or something
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:50 AM - kenenthk: It should emulate up to original Xbox pretty decent no?
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: While lubing up their dicks with thermal paste and fucking their GPU body pillow at 240fps ;O;
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It will emulate up to Switch no problem lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:51 AM - KILZpro3: Lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, maybe not 100% Switch, but you could probably play your murio cunt and pogermans
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which is all anyone wants to emulate anyways
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:51 AM - kenenthk: Sad yuzu didn't push their online side but lawsuits would probably be up the ass lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: My GPD Win 3 has a less powerful CPU and I've been playing Mario Kart 8 on it with Yuzu lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:52 AM - kenenthk: Heard like one version had online capabilities but quickly pulled
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, a Patreon build or something
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:54 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Up for a couple days or something small like that lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: But the vast majority of people who want portable gami g will just buy a Switch <- and then you have the people on the other end who say it will kill the switch
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: thing is PC and console are separate markets, steam deck is a console that appeals to PC gamers, the switch is just not, because multiplats run like trash on it
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:59 AM - Tom Bombadildo: And those people are deluded lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 3:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: if you want to play PC games why would you get a switch
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:01 AM - The Real Jdbye: i have friends who only play PC and would never consider a switch who have never had a GPD or any sort of UMPC but are interested in the steam deck
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:02 AM - kenenthk: Att manager dude was talking about when they were fixing my router he didn't even know the base model had micro sd
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:03 AM - kenenthk: Sure it won't be as quick as m.2 but I'd rather not spend $100 when I can drag and drop files if I wanted to on a cheaper $70 micro sd card
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:04 AM - kenenthk: Or even a $20 128gb for indies or whatever
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: microsd on a router?
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'd say get the base model and put your own m.2 ssd in it. there are other factors than price, microsd's max out at 1TB which isn't a lot for PC games. they're waaay slower, and they wear out much faster
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:27 AM - kenenthk: They aren't as bad as you're making them out to sounds when compared to price points lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 4:33 AM - kenenthk: A big library is nice and all but 80% of the time it will stay in your home or by the time you get board of the game you'll be back home where you can delete and reinstall so paying $100 more for large space doesn't really make sense to me but that's me
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: That's a problem though, constantly writing and rewriting to a MSD is going to kill it waaay quicker than other flash storage
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:09 AM - Tom Bombadildo: If you play a lot of games you'll end up spending more on replacement MSDs than you would have just buying a bigger NVMe outright and never upgrading it
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:10 AM - kenenthk: I wonder if Valve could make some sort of cloud storage service for downloads I don't know


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 17, 2021)

Aug 16, 2021 at 8:33 AM - Veho: They could, but how would they convince people to buy the bigger Deck models?
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:37 AM - Veho: "Make your Deck bigger with this one simple trick:"
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:47 AM - Veho: "Give us more money."
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:51 AM - kenenthk: Knowing Valve it'll be a yearly membership of only $299.99 with increased tiers per tb
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:22 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/kxhNEl8QmV8?feature=share
Aug 16, 2021 at 11:26 AM - Veho: CPU s'mores?
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:39 PM - kenenthk: GameBoyDeck https://youtu.be/NrDCjcAo9mk
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:41 PM - SG854: Original Gameboy aquire. Pee Screen have. Old Game Play.
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Veho: Wide Boi.
Aug 16, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Veho: Love it.
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:03 PM - Veho: Came across a new series X-shot Micro last week, bought it for shits and giggles, and MAN is it a punchy little sucker. I already have an older series one and it's fucking geriatric compared to the new one.
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:10 PM - kenenthk: A nerf gun?
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Veho: Nerf ripoff  
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Veho: Ahem, "Nerf-compatible"  
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:13 PM - Veho: Is it fair to call it a ripoff when it's better than the "original"?
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: to be fair the originals are pretty lousy that's why everyone mods them
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Veho: To be fair the originals are for kids and don't really have to have a hundred yard range or rapid fire or a 50lb draw or what have you.
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Veho: Some people really take this stuff too far.
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:43 PM - kenenthk: If the nerf gun doesn't act and feel like a real gun it's not a kids toy
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:43 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku.com/cyberpunk-2077-patch-will-ensure-fans-stop-having-sex-w-1847494404
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:43 PM - Veho: I think you have that the wrong way around.
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:44 PM - kenenthk: Or is it the right way around
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:49 PM - Veho: So basically I don't want to spend $500 on weird ass custom add-ons and replacements and bullshit, I want to spend $20 on something that kinda sorta works right out of the box.
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:57 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: To be fair the originals are for kids and don't really have to have a hundred yard range or rapid fire or a 50lb draw or what have you. <- exactly, they lack fun
Aug 16, 2021 at 6:57 PM - kenenthk: Colt 45 mod but it shoots nerf bullets safe for all kids!
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Veho: Just glue a Nerf dart on top of a blank bullet and you're good to go.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Veho: Works in breach loaders, not so much in mags or revolver drums.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Veho: BUT HEY
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:03 PM - kenenthk: Dr.pepper chocolate is a thing now
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: or glue a thumb tack to the end of a nerf dart 
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:04 PM - kenenthk: CNN: Mass school shooting weapon of choice nerf darts with thumbtacks glued to the end
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:07 PM - Veho: You mock, but there are full auto, 20 rounds per second mods out there, fill them with thumb tack darts and you can turn a lot of people into pincushions in a very short time.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Veho: Wouldn't kill them, but wouldn't tickle either.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Veho: Preferrable to the actual school shootings though.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Veho: Hey, we should administer vaccines this way.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:09 PM - Veho: Jump an anti-vaxx rally with vaccine-loaded tranq darts.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:09 PM - Veho: EMBRACE IMMUNITY, SUCKERS
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:12 PM - kenenthk: That's just the type of articles CNN wants in their website
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:15 PM - Veho: "Vaccination back on track"
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:17 PM - Veho: Fox just makes shit up on the fly. "Leftist immigrants spreading autism via 5G tracking chips"
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:20 PM - Veho: I'm gonna get a cheap Nerf Mega blaster and mod it to fire hot dogs.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:25 PM - Veho: EMBRACE COCKTAIL WEENIES, SUCKERS
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Fox also wants you to know how shitty civilians are being treated compared to those who come in illegally great content for the elderly
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:28 PM - kenenthk: A man that's a different skin color just walked the same block as me scary stuff!
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Veho: Just shoot him, claim self defense.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:32 PM - Veho: Or call the police, they will shoot him for you.
Aug 16, 2021 at 7:53 PM - kenenthk: Then claim the police violated or molested you easy $100g
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:06 PM - Veho: Only if they do it on their own free time.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:07 PM - Veho: In a recent case, the court has ruled that raping a prisoner in police custody wasn't illegal.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Maq47: Omg, Veho, that's EVIL.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Maq47: Most racist member on the 'temp: Veho
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Maq47: That or p1ngp0ng.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:38 PM - Maq47: Most sexist member on the 'temp: JuanMena
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Veho: Wait what, I'm not most sexist?
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Veho: I'll have to step up my game.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Maq47: Most upstanding member on the 'temp: Chary and Costello, tied
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: Why do you want to tie Chary and Costello?
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: Maq47 sus af, calling the police.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Maq47: 'Cuz they should be married. xD
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Maq47: Tie them up long enough, they'll fall in love. lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Maq47: Welp, time for Genshin Impact, followed by TempCraft.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:42 PM - Veho: Costello is already married but WHATEVZ, LUL
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Veho: Stop being creepy plz.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:43 PM - Maq47: How would you know that? Pervert. xD
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:44 PM - Veho: I am watching  
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:45 PM - kenenthk: Married to the temp
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:45 PM - Maq47: My mom, who I haven't seen face to face since I was 11, is visiting from 2 states away rn. I'm overly excited as a result.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:46 PM - kenenthk: Not so much a good idea to bring up mom's in the shitbox
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Veho: I haven't seen urmum face to face either.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Huh I've seen uremum face to face plenty of times 
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:49 PM - Veho: Not my fault Maqsmum prefers doggystyle
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:50 PM - kenenthk: Plot twist it's actually gamerzmum and they find out they're long lost brothers 
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Veho: They lost him on purpose.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:52 PM - kenenthk: Gamerz or Maq?
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:53 PM - Veho: Yes.
Aug 16, 2021 at 8:54 PM - kenenthk: Once a mom always a mom to the universe
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But that syndrome where you imprison someone is temporary
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Veho: Drugs are forever.
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/OMkYjPN.mp4
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:22 PM - kenenthk: Wipeout 2021
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:30 PM - kenenthk: The Google car was out scanning the neighborhood missed chance to go streaking
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:32 PM - WiiEJECT: Can I actually have my name here changed?
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Don't want it close to wiimiiswitch?
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:33 PM - WiiEJECT: I would like to request that, but don't see a place to do it properly and don't wanna just spam any random forum
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:33 PM - WiiEJECT: @kenenthk LOL
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:33 PM - Veho: You will need to PM one of the admins.
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:34 PM - WiiEJECT: Admin admin or any staff member?
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Admin or supervisor
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:39 PM - WiiEJECT: Awesome, thanks
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.taotronics.com/products/tt-sk028-pc-soundbar#!  < Free item with code FB28
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Seems Legit™
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: TaoTronics is pretty legit I've gotten a few of their items
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:51 PM - kenenthk: Product could be shitty idk
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking at the specs, they're just 5w speakers 
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably worse than some TVs lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Which is probably why it's free lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Worst case scenario they blow up and burn down your house
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/9rASCFv.png
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:17 PM - kenenthk: Hopefully that's covered by my renters insurance
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho also no nudes... Well hardly any lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Walmart used to get all pissy about them lol
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:25 PM - kenenthk: At least Walmart can't kick you out for not wearing underwear just have a shirt shoes and pants on
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:27 PM - kenenthk: I always loved the no pornography signs posted in the break rooms at work
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:48 PM - Localhorst86: does that mean you're not allowed to watch pornography or are you not allowed shoot a porno??
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:50 PM - Veho: Both.
Aug 16, 2021 at 10:53 PM - kenenthk: Unless it's a Kodak moment
Aug 16, 2021 at 11:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh nice, the support guy for the MoCA adapter lied about when they ship their RMA replacements and shipped mine early 
Aug 16, 2021 at 11:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They told me they'd hold it up to 3-4 business days after they receive mine, but shipped it same day I shipped mine so it'll be here tomorrow
Aug 16, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Very convenient, now I don't have to run my ethernet line until it dies again ;O;
Aug 16, 2021 at 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But I have a path laid out now, I should be able to drill a hole in the wall right underneath the central air vent in the living room and then just run the line over the vents to the router in the basement 
Aug 16, 2021 at 11:43 PM - kenenthk: Air-cooling 101
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Now to overclock your router for maximum porn!!!!
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also hack your modem to give yourself like 2Gbps lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And hack your neighbors wifi to steal their bandwidth too lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So if you can get like 3-4 of your neighbors you could be getting like 8Gbps or something lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I download entire BD Rips in like 30 seconds....."
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:44 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Really fucking annoying, fiber company once again couldn't get the permits to router fiber cables in my neighborhood for like the 3rd year in a row now
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Told me now the ETA is "sometime during fall"
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:47 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Which means probably never 
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You need more fibre in your diet lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I only have 100Mbps fibre and it's amazing I could go up to like 600Mbps just by paying more but I thought about I can already download a TB in a few hours so no need for more lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I pay $70 for 250mbp from Comcrap 
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:51 AM - Tom Bombadildo: 1gbps from fancy fiber company would cost me $60 
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 75 bucks a month for 1Gbbps hmmm tempting lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 500/500 is only 49.99....
Aug 17, 2021 at 12:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Gonna get that 49.99 one lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's depressing how few ISPs are in my area lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: It's basically Comcrap and ATT
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:03 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Anything else is like 15mbps or absolutely disgusting satellite
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: On the phone right now to order that 500/500 for 50 bucks a month lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Then I can dominate the Diablo II remaster lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:14 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Show these kids how it's done....
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Nothing telestomping people with a summoner and like 90 minions
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:43 AM - kenenthk: I feel you Tom I only have att or Comcast and att is slightly less shitty
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:43 AM - kenenthk: $65 for 300mbps
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:46 AM - kenenthk: It's annoying because if you drive out like 20 minutes away you can get Google fiber
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol all the FIOS companies "It's not available in your area..." Stupid fucks.... I literally already have it through you....
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:55 AM - kenenthk: I guess certain ISPs have contracts per area or something
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh well I guess  I will just keep what I have lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I did hang up on the lady
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Saying I would contact one the 4 other ISPs in my area lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: So maybe if they think I am cancelling they will decide to give me something lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:00 AM - kenenthk: A cavity search maybe
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just checked cable the up speed is a joke
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:05 AM - kenenthk: But remember to bundle live tv with it for only $250 a month
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 35Mbps for the 1Gbps plan.... I get 100 up on my 100Mbps plan
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: That up speed is meh really should be asymmetrical for lag free games
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:07 AM - kenenthk: I'm kind of thinking of lowering my connection to 50mbps for like $20 a month I live in an apartment don't really need super fast internet
Aug 17, 2021 at 2:08 AM - kenenthk: That should still be decent enough to stream 1080
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: TaoTronics is pretty legit I've gotten a few of their items <- legit but apparently super flimsy and break
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: they sound great for the price but clearly they had to compromise somewhere
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:17 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: I only have 100Mbps fibre and it's amazing I could go up to like 600Mbps just by paying more but I thought about I can already download a TB in a few hours so no need for more lol <- you can download 45GB an hour, that is nowhere near a TB
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psionic Roshambo: 75 bucks a month for 1Gbbps hmmm tempting lol <- i pay more for 300/30


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 18, 2021)

Aug 17, 2021 at 7:01 AM - Veho: https://3dprintingindustry.com/news/youtuber-turns-xbox-controller-into-flight-joystick-using-low-cost-3d-printing-technology-194427/
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:06 AM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt11003218/ I don't get how this movie has a 7
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:23 AM - The Real Jdbye: read the reviews then
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:28 AM - kenenthk: You want a cavity search don't you
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: so what if i do?
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:36 AM - kenenthk: You know which position I like now bark
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: birds don't bark
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:18 AM - SG854: mhz games has k
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: u wot m8
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:21 AM - Veho: Why would that movie not have a 7?
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:23 AM - kenenthk: Well they finally made a movie about a man chasing after gamerzmum
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:25 AM - Veho: His wife died, what else is he going to do?
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:35 AM - kenenthk: Vegas
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:40 AM - Veho: He lives in a cave, he can't afford Vegas.
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: at least he can get the free drinks and $2.99 all you can eat shrimp
Aug 17, 2021 at 9:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: and if he doesn't have much to lose, he won't lose much
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:18 AM - Veho: Trudat.
Aug 17, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUkm9Pg3tqE
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z36iawE.mp4
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Veho: FFFFFUUUUUUUUUCK NOPE
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Veho: My asshole puckered so hard my turd became a neutron star. My balls retracted so far inside my body I have a second pair of tonsils now.
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't see why they insist on going as close as possible to dangerous cliffs
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: still, looks fun
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Veho: Until you scrape your balls on a rock.
Aug 17, 2021 at 3:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some people pay for that kind of thing
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:00 PM - Veho: I'm a professional ball scraper, and my wife is a butterfly whisperer and underwater basket weaver. Our budget is $3 million, and this rock.
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:04 PM - Veho: Ball scrapist.
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My balls they are so calloused I need a scrape lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Veho: Sure, bend over and cough.
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:58 PM - AncientBoi: That'll teach you to not Drag them on the floor
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:59 PM - AncientBoi: [coughs]
Aug 17, 2021 at 4:59 PM - AncientBoi: [then bends over]
Aug 17, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh good, MoCA support doubly lied to me and even included a prepaid shipping label to return the thing they told me to return first before they'd send this replacement 
Aug 17, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $5 down the drain 
Aug 17, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Veho: *googles MOCA*
Aug 17, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Veho: Montreal Cognitive Assessment (MoCA) Test for Dementia  "he MoCA is a relatively simple, brief test that helps health professionals determine quickly whether a person has abnormal cognitive function"
Aug 17, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Veho: Explain, Tom.
Aug 17, 2021 at 6:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_over_Coax_Alliance
Aug 17, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tl;dr adapter for Ethernet over a coax cable
Aug 17, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was how I got Ethernet when we moved my office to the living room, cuz running Ethernet up there at the time would be too annoying lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: One half of the adapters I use died last week randomly, so had to RMA it
Aug 17, 2021 at 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh good, apparently both adapters died, one just completely fucked itself up and the other the ethernet port just doesn't work anymore 
Aug 17, 2021 at 6:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Man, something really must've gotten good and fucked
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ethernet is the way to go man lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah at some point I need to do that run lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoXJ0ki94fI
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:58 PM - SG854: C'mon Gigabyte don't mess with tech jesus. Its a lossing battle for you.
Aug 17, 2021 at 7:59 PM - SG854: Stop trying to twist the truth
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:00 PM - SG854: Other companies tried that before.  tech jesus and hardware unboxed does not bend and stand their ground.
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:00 PM - SG854: its stupid to go against them like that
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Especially given GN's relatively recent NZXT stuff, too
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Like c'mon, clearly Steve isn't going to put up with bullshit like that lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gigglebite has always been bad... lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Recently they've had a couple PSUs that have been basically blowing up lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aACtT_rzToI <
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Explosive news!!!
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp second MoCA RMA setup now lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just RMA all of them you know you want too lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well I only have 2 lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: At least this time I know I don't have to pay to return it and can just wait for the replacement 
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:42 PM - kenenthk: Tom RMAadildo
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv9cpyxjQbk
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Amazon should send me a Christmas card... Lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Order stuff almost daily
Aug 17, 2021 at 8:57 PM - kenenthk: It'll just say thanks for making Bezos richer
Aug 17, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 9:02 PM - kenenthk: If anything you'll get a dollar off from AliExpress for Christmas
Aug 17, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JByNYWY
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ChYA12H
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bYHzvsE.jpeg
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yhPm1Av.mp4
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wtFMBlz.mp4 Me at my job pretty much lol
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1fgxHq7.mp4 Me not at my job...
Aug 17, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/yap1ich
Aug 17, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Super-Blue-Stuff-3-oz-roll-ons/dp/B079M59QDH/ref=mp_s_a_1_2_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=super+weird+stuff&qid=1629238570&sprefix=super+weird&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExNVgyQk0zMklKRFYxJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTg4ODczU0xLWUdQTURKVkFWJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTAyMTU3OTJHV0tXVUxXQVBPSFkmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9waG9uZV9zZWFyY2hfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ
Aug 17, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That emu oil... So addictive
Aug 17, 2021 at 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/MAGNET-Magnet-Decal-Fridge-Window/dp/B07FZN67GV/ref=mp_s_a_1_57_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=super+weird+stuff&qid=1629238815&sprefix=super+weird&sr=8-57-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyQTkzMTYxV0M2WDYxJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzQ0MDE5R1dCWFJURDFISDkxJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA1MzMwMjkxUE1LM05VMDVXSFRXJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfcGhvbmVfc2VhcmNoX2J0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05v
Aug 18, 2021 at 12:09 AM - mthrnite: needs moar emu oil
Aug 18, 2021 at 12:35 AM - kenenthk: Emu eggs for breakfast I'm on a diet
Aug 18, 2021 at 1:16 AM - megamaks: hey guys quick question im running android on my Nintendo switch  if it turns off low battery do i need to re hack it again
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:16 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/I4_OohISn6Q
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:19 AM - SG854: Gigabyte is twisting it saying gamers nexus was running power supplies for extended periods of time. But not true since almost all of them only ran for 2 min before they popped, lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:19 AM - SG854: They are really trying to slease their way out of this
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:23 AM - SG854: They are trying to invalidate Tech Jesus testing methodology,  and trying to bullshit their way out of it. But they were popping with only 60% load, It's highly doubtful the methodology was bad.
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/IO-Thors-Hammer-Super-Sauce/dp/B07NK28PYQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_55?dchild=1&keywords=super+weird+stuff&qid=1629250033&sprefix=super+weird&sr=8-55
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I feel like this is something Dinoh would like
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thor's Hammer Hot Sauce in his mouth.... Lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:56 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZPQ6QSY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_XF3PKCV8QCNGMBXPS5FR
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:58 AM - mthrnite: foreskindogs
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:58 AM - mthrnite: mmmmmmm
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Sicklyboy: Oh god I spent a lot more on retro gaming shit today than I realized
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Sicklyboy: Forgot about the $380 I spent at retro game restore
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Sicklyboy: Then I spent another $220 at Boxy Pixel
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Sicklyboy: And now I just spent another $350 at handheld legent
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:28 AM - Sicklyboy: legend
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Sicklyboy: (┬┬﹏┬┬)
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:33 AM - kenenthk: Sickly my rent is a retro game you should check it out
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:34 AM - kenenthk: 1 of 1 copy sealed
Aug 18, 2021 at 4:24 AM - Scott_pilgrim: god i was on tv tropes so long that when i was working on my website i was typing in tv tropes syntax for like 5 min without realising what i was doing wrong


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 19, 2021)

Aug 18, 2021 at 7:00 AM - edward16: hi
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:28 AM - Skelletonike: good morrow
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:58 AM - Veho: Not where I'm standing.
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:07 AM - kenenthk: I thought c cables were supposed to be stronger already went through my 4th one with normal use this year
Aug 18, 2021 at 1:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hanging yourself while masturbating is not normal use. lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2D6VXLzWaU
Aug 18, 2021 at 1:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sN84zPs.jpg
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mi_PNrqkIJg
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: "if alteRnaTiVe mEDIciNe woRKeD" oh shut up Mario you quack, you've been scarfing mushrooms and weird flowers and funny leaves for 40 years now.
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dr Mario just keeps throwing pills at the problem...
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvuGPBPb2kQ
Aug 18, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Veho: A two second joke that took half a minute.
Aug 18, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4Hs9-ChzrM
Aug 18, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/SVPn9y6.mp4
Aug 18, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: And the moral of this meme is, Google is for pussies.
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am reminded me of this movie... Plastic explosives and small animals do not mix lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:20 PM - Veho: Caddyshack!
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yes lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But did he get the gopher lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbQgaHZOFZ0
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dplRRZW
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Florida come for the vacation stay for the drugs lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Veho: Why would you document it? Fuck.
Aug 18, 2021 at 6:39 PM - Veho: "Hey, we found this brick of cocaine, let's plaster our faces all over the internet."
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The cartels just don't have the fear factor they used too....
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "So you found some of our product.... and didn't return it to us?"
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: "Ah yes, let me just post a video showing the brick with the cartels logo on our personal social media!" 
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TheyDead.jpg
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:11 PM - Veho: "How rude of you to not return our drugz. There's an address on the package and everything."
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Marinus: hey all
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:12 PM - Marinus: is anyone good with editing save games vor VC 3ds?
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:15 PM - The Real Jdbye: "Hey, we found this brick of cocaine, let's plaster our faces all over it." FTFY
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:18 PM - Marinus: have pokemon yellow vc on the 3ds and would like to edit my savegame if possible
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Use Checkpoint to dump the save, transfer the save dump to PC, and use PKHex to edit it
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Move back to 3DS, restore
Aug 18, 2021 at 7:41 PM - Veho: Apple and mint juice with gin is a nice refreshing summer combo.
Aug 18, 2021 at 8:11 PM - kenenthk: Fucking att we'll send you a router it'll be a new updated model,, comes in the mail shocking it's exactly the same as the old one
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: but but the internals are different
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Veho: Yeah, cheaper and crappier.
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: does PKhex do gen 1? thought you needed pikasav for that
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I use it all the time for gen 1
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I never really liked Pikasav
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Luis333: Wazzup people anyone here still play Pokemon Pearl wants to trade
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:52 PM - Luis333: Or anyone that i can add to my pal pad for trading and battling
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:52 PM - Luis333: And why is that?!?
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Luis333: Oh well
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Only losers play Pokemon Pearl
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Loser
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ;O;
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:54 PM - Luis333: No need to offend
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:54 PM - Luis333: In this case you are the loser
Aug 18, 2021 at 9:55 PM - Luis333: Keep your comments to yourself buddy
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Way to get told off tom
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: better call sal
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:01 PM - Luis333: Who’s sal
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:01 PM - kenenthk: Call tom macdonald so he can sing a song about it
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:01 PM - Luis333: Lmfao
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QhGoRsu
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:02 PM - Luis333: Lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Luis333: What the hell
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Veho: Congratulations to drugs for winnning the war on drugs.
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Luis333: Say no to drugs
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - SG854: Mc Gruff told me drugs are bad
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - kenenthk: Big pharma is modern day El Chapo
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:04 PM - Luis333: El Chapo got arrested
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:04 PM - Luis333: Lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Oxycodone is barely processed heroin they get free from drug raids lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:05 PM - kenenthk: Quick alert CNN
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Luis333: I just came to see if someone play Pokemon P/D/PT
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:05 PM - kenenthk: A drug overlord got arrested top news
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:05 PM - SG854: Big Pharma inject covid vacinne in people
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:06 PM - Luis333: Wooooow that was years ago bro
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Tell me more stuff I already know about will listen
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:07 PM - SG854: Diamonds are forever
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:09 PM - SG854: Pearl is the name of the character in spongebob
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Fu Amazon for running my package late 
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:09 PM - kenenthk: Pearl lives off daddy's money
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:09 PM - SG854: My power supply is 80+ platinum rated
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:10 PM - kenenthk: Is it platinum enough to run pokemonz
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:16 PM - SG854: enough to run it brilliant
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:16 PM - SG854: don't forget to catch lots of shinning pokemen
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My 80+ gold only has electric pokemen 
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Makes me feel tingly 
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:33 PM - SG854: All it needs is two Voltorbs
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:33 PM - SG854: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C_JMJZUUwAA28UR?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:34 PM - kenenthk: You use the rest of the voltrobs to mine with
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Gamefreak never specified that they have feelings
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:38 PM - SG854: Squirtle Squirtle
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Pikachu used jumper cables on his nipples it was super effective
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:47 PM - Luis333: Stupid piece of shit group lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:48 PM - Luis333: Made this account just for this clowny bullshit nonsense should’ve never made an account
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wdcyZMU
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:49 PM - kenenthk: We all dumb 
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Luis333: Bye  keep on talking about drug wars
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/NIvHuKn
Aug 18, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/eDbP2WV.mp4
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hr982ze.jpeg
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/teGXmwO.jpeg
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GP5Le60.jpeg
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/E3kqas6.jpeg
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/fuC49IQ.jpeg
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Gears-Out-Dough-Stress-Reliever/dp/B071DZWCXF/ref=mp_s_a_1_58?dchild=1&keywords=super+weird+stuff&qid=1629250033&sprefix=super+weird&sr=8-58
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice search term Psi lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Looking for more sex toys for your girlfriend ;O;
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Hamane: Hello how are you ?
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Hamane: i want  to ask a question but i don't know how to do 
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:39 PM - Hamane: wow
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:39 PM - Hamane: thanks for the answer
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You need 5 posts before you can create a thread
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:39 PM - Hamane: oh finally i found how to ask quetion, sorry
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/MAGNET-Donald-Trunks-Magnet-Fridge/dp/B07FZNBRM4/ref=mp_s_a_1_147?dchild=1&keywords=super+weird+stuff&qid=1629326608&sprefix=super+weird&sr=8-147
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I got it.... Hulk Fist Fleshlight
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hulk Smah!!! With you.... Lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:52 PM - kenenthk: Is their a PS1 converter that easily converts to bincue some of these files are in weird MD formats or whatever
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Ew who the fuck would rip PS1 games to MDS? lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Best suggestion just download a proper ISO elsewhere
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:54 PM - kenenthk: Yeah they were like that in this 370gb pack I got lol
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think there are some ways to convert the old Alcohol 120% format
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There's some program that I can't remember the name of
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Something something buster
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: ISO Buster, that was it
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should be able to convert mds to bin/cue
Aug 18, 2021 at 11:56 PM - kenenthk: I'll have to try that some of these files are in weird formats
Aug 19, 2021 at 12:00 AM - kenenthk: If my ftp server actually stops having time outs 
Aug 19, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Best format these days for PS1 ISOs is probably the PSP eboot.pbp format
Aug 19, 2021 at 12:02 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But I dunno if any of the PS1 ISOs to eboot convertors supported shitty MDS lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I have all PS1 games in pbp lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 12:47 AM - kenenthk: Weird now my shield can't be detected by my network made sure smb settings were on and even added a register edit
Aug 19, 2021 at 12:56 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/-gpuNTuwzMk?feature=share she knew what he was doing with those camera angles
Aug 19, 2021 at 1:57 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "comments are turned off" lmao
Aug 19, 2021 at 2:29 AM - SG854: A garbage waste, a washing machine, a chandelier, a candle. What next a toe nail?
Aug 19, 2021 at 2:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: man i sure love vaperons
Aug 19, 2021 at 2:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i sure hope some random internet weirdo doesnt ruin them for me
Aug 19, 2021 at 2:43 AM - kenenthk: I like boobs
Aug 19, 2021 at 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Aw all these programs trying to convert imgs keeps asking to buy them 
Aug 19, 2021 at 3:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: "buy" them on 1337 ;O;
Aug 19, 2021 at 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Look for IceT its free?
Aug 19, 2021 at 3:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Concerts PS1 most formats to pbp and even in giant batches
Aug 19, 2021 at 4:13 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://forums.afterdawn.com/threads/guide-converting-playstation1-games-to-psp-eboot-format-using-icetea.644829/
Aug 19, 2021 at 4:40 AM - kenenthk: Lol this nfs3 rip is running at like 5 fps it's trippy
Aug 19, 2021 at 4:41 AM - kenenthk: But can RetroArch scan eboots?
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Huh ran epsxe on Android as stand alone and it ran them fine lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 20, 2021)

Aug 19, 2021 at 5:02 AM - kenenthk: Huh ran epsxe on Android as stand alone and it ran them fine lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: modern things all support eboots
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:52 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's kinda weird to me using a PSP format to load PSX games in a PSX emulator but eh
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Smaller size
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:59 AM - kenenthk: Playing mgs1 with cheats is fun unlock lvl 100 card and skip half the game lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QsJYTQN
Aug 19, 2021 at 3:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/o17iHr1
Aug 19, 2021 at 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: Yeah eboots are compressed but you can compress isos too
Aug 19, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eboots are best because they're natively compressed, are great for keeping multi-disc games in one file, and for multi-track audio they'll work without issue since the cue data is included
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:05 PM - EfferClefairy: I don't see why this game is rated awfully and mostly ignored.
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:31 PM - EfferClefairy: I think it's really stupid of people to call both Battle Trozei and this game a quote "Pokemon Shuffle wannabe"
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox%E2%80%93Zucker_machine
Aug 19, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: COCKS SUCKER MACHINE
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:00 PM - EfferClefairy: 3DS arguably has the best games. cough pokemon rumble cough
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:01 PM - kenenthk: Lol tracking china packages and it's all like The plane has entered the port
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:07 PM - AncientBoi: LoL, I own one Veho
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: did you buy it from Wish?
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:23 PM - SG854: Intel's DLSS Killer
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:25 PM - SG854: We are going need all the fps boosting technology we can get for upcoming High refresh rate monitors coming out
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm glad they're also going the "for everyone" route with their SS
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: FSR is nice and all...but not as impressive quality-wise than DLSS
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So hopefully XeSS will sort of bridge that
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Better image quality, also for everyone
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:47 PM - EfferClefairy: Totally underrated game.
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:48 PM - aadz93: freesync ftw
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would be nice if it was baked into DirectX
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also bring back Direct Sound
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It won't be inherently baked in, but they're already working on DX12 implementations for it
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: UE and Unity as well, which covers most games lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They claim they'll make it open source when it's "mature" lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 6:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Open sores is for commies
Aug 19, 2021 at 7:02 PM - kenenthk: Aka we bleed it out of all profits
Aug 19, 2021 at 7:05 PM - The Real Jdbye: DirectSound isn't gone, just nobody wants to use it anymore
Aug 19, 2021 at 7:06 PM - kenenthk: And people no longer really have a use for soundcards either
Aug 19, 2021 at 7:10 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYIlI5o2LZo
Aug 19, 2021 at 7:16 PM - kenenthk: I don't normally buy Oreos but apple cider doughnut had to
Aug 19, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: https://www.target.com/p/general-electric-a21-speaker-led-light-bulb-white/-/A-75666517?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&fndsrc=tmnv&DFA=71700000084930319&CPNG=PLA_DVM%2B2%3E0060H00000wXD2yQAG+-+GE_2021+Google+Search+Always+On_Flight&adgroup=PLA_General+Electric&LID=700000001393753pgs&network=g&device=m&location=1017588&gclid=CjwKCAjwgviIBhBkEiwA10D2jyUFIG-SbOfckKnb7nJxx_OeqkBKqraFleSZtj4mV
Aug 19, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Lol speaker light bulb
Aug 19, 2021 at 9:55 PM - Veho: They're an easy way to get a PA system in place without wiring.
Aug 19, 2021 at 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I had one very similar, could do like RGB to music and stuff
Aug 19, 2021 at 9:56 PM - Veho: The sound quality is far, far from the advertised "high".
Aug 19, 2021 at 9:56 PM - Veho: But it's serviceable.
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/46CjSOI.jpg
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:24 PM - kenenthk: A PA system light bulb would be nice whenever the neighbor asks if you have any spare bulbs
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:26 PM - kenenthk: Connect it to BT without them knowing so they can always know when it's Friday
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3NYmGpk.png
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:29 PM - Veho: Bye bye Onlyfans.
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:30 PM - kenenthk: Quick someone register Your fans .com
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:34 PM - Veho: onlysimps.com
Aug 19, 2021 at 10:42 PM - kenenthk: Rip Lilith's income
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:07 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/PD5X14Dpgkk
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:16 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/lqpwOwOO3eo?feature=share
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't Breath 2 went to see it the theatre, mini review 8 out 10 not bad worth a watch
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, ordered an ultrawide monitor
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.decogear.com/products/deco-gear-34-ultrawide-curved-monitor-144hz <
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $325 with a coupon code lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 1440p, 144hz, not too awful for the price
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Nice
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/r-kelly-sex-trafficking-trial-resumes-with-explosive-accuser-testimony
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:53 PM - kenenthk: That's tempting for my desk
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Explosive Diarrhea more likely....
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:53 PM - kenenthk: Drip drip drip cookies
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will be nicer than my triple 24" monitor setup I have now lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucking hate my triple monitor mount
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's loose garbage, I've tightened the damn screws half a billion times and still fucking loosens up after a day
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Never even move the fucking things lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:55 PM - kenenthk: Order 5 more and mount them in a complete circle
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Locktite Tom use it!!! lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was very tempted to order two or maybe a 43" ultrawide, but ehhhhh that's a little too costly for me lol
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:59 PM - kenenthk: Always wanted a curved monitor some dudes take it next level
Aug 19, 2021 at 11:59 PM - kenenthk: Most cheaper ones under like $200 or mistake crap iirc
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:00 AM - kenenthk: Mostly*
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:03 AM - kenenthk: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1650270-REG/viewsonic_vx3218_pc_mhd_32_fhd_curved_gaming.html
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Finally my 3080 will get to do some actual work lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Poor thing, stuck at 1080p for so long 
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:07 AM - kenenthk: I've been using a 40" lg 1080 display for like 8 years lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 4K for my poor old 2080 Ti lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But one screen lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07FMBWPYR?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image#twisterPlusSecondaryView-color_name_1629416789325
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The price variance per color.... Crazy
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:48 AM - kenenthk: At least I can watch tits in 3D on my display
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:49 AM - kenenthk: Lol new venom movie is already out at your favorite bay
Aug 20, 2021 at 12:51 AM - kenenthk: Aww looks like it's all bs links
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:01 AM - SG854: 4k 144hz prices are coming down. You can get a good panel for $600 that outperforms the more expensive ones in the under $1000 price tier and has hdmi 2.1
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:08 AM - Crazynoob458: this game is really good and fun
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:10 AM - kenenthk: It's almost like they're trying to push 8k in people's homes
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:10 AM - Crazynoob458: anilmanl crossing lets go to the city
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:21 AM - 1B51004: your eyes can barely tell the difference between 8K and 4K anyways
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:27 AM - kenenthk: The enthusiastic won't really care and just buy it for the cool factor or people that just have money to waste on latest shit
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:38 AM - kenenthk: I see wall paper thin TV's becoming the new norm in the next 5 or 10 years tbh
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Also phones
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Slide out instead of folding
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If they can get thin enough the seam will not be very noticeable
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Beveled edge for the lop screen and all that
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Introducing tablet TP watch your favorite porn while whipping your ass
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: does it suppport cum too
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:27 AM - SG854: Niki Minaj husband sueing the justice system to have his name removed off the sex offender list
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Justice league?
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:05 AM - kenenthk: Niki must have a thing for pedos first tekashi then she married one lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:27 AM - SG854: Cage Hat funding unsuccessful
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:27 AM - SG854: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/brainsafehelmet/cage-hat-2
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:28 AM - SG854: To replace current NFL helmets


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 21, 2021)

Aug 20, 2021 at 5:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: fuck i dropped my mouse and it landed on the dpi button
Aug 20, 2021 at 5:13 AM - Scott_pilgrim: FUCK THE BUTTON IS STUCK NOW
Aug 20, 2021 at 5:16 AM - Scott_pilgrim: oh nvm i can adjust the dpi through software
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: derp
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:45 AM - EfferClefairy: This is a lot more fun than i expected.
Aug 20, 2021 at 1:15 PM - DinohScene: herp
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.cnet.com/health/moderna-to-start-testing-new-hiv-vaccines/
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk good news!!! lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C6QO2uO
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Like you ever bought condoms to begin with
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:32 PM - kenenthk: Buy trash bags more hefty
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol wimpy wimpy wimpy
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/gQb9qLH.mp4
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:35 PM - kenenthk: Yay my $12 1tb drive should be here on the 24th
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:36 PM - kenenthk: If xboxhdm to usb even decides to work right 
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 2:44 PM - kenenthk: 2nd round of preseason starts today
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:03 PM - AsPika2219: Congratulations Ismail Sabri for becomes 9th Malaysian Prime Minister!!!! https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2021/08/20/exclusive-ismail-sabri-picked-as-ninth-pm
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:22 PM - kenenthk: How long before the next assassination though
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: its scheduled for next Tuesday
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:24 PM - kenenthk: You maybe able to get on a cancellation list
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:25 PM - kenenthk: Let me transfer you to our scheduling department I'm the receptionist
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Lol Doom is on Chromebook now
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F70ABMwq-mU
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can play doom on your phone in the browser
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://playclassic.games/games/first-person-shooter-dos-games-online/play-doom-online/play/
Aug 20, 2021 at 3:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://playclassic.games/ right in your browser lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuO_9eaPqJM Switch version looks amazing for what it is
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Touch controls are bullshit
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:12 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/iik6btbRXsw?feature=share
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axLnV1490ug
Aug 20, 2021 at 4:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://seltzerssteakhouse.com/ went there yesterday 10 out 10 the aged steaks are to die for
Aug 20, 2021 at 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Did you say it was your birthday
Aug 20, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Veho: CRASHED MY (WIFE'S) CAR TODAY!
Aug 20, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Veho: (You should see the other guy.)
Aug 20, 2021 at 5:57 PM - kenenthk: What did I tell you about jerkin your meat while driving
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Veho: "Do it, do it you pussy"?
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Oh yeah
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B091HM85B4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No dildo attachment? -3 out of 10
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What do you mean Psi, one of those looks like you could totally shove a silicon dildo on top
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/1qdb4pg
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Just gotta supply your own dildo 
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I actually have one of those massage gun things, they're pretty nice
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice, monitor already shipped and apparently will be here Sunday
Aug 20, 2021 at 6:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's pretty nice for some rando store lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used to have one.... after my wife died I think I threw it out lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I ordered that one I linked for my GF her back gets a bit messed up sometimes... So I feel like I should fix it lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my wife has issues with her back and her shoulder and it helps a bit
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:30 PM - MajinCubyan: Chiropractor helps a lot. I'm slowly but surely feeling better than I have ever felt
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am feeling better from a torn ACL but that is probably my healing factor lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 2 months later 
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would have healed faster but still working on my house while I heal moving furniture and painting and shit lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 7:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm4cGcvzm9A
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: I fell for a Steam phishing scam
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nice
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I have a bridge to sell you ;O;
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:39 PM - The Real Jdbye: the message came from someone I trust and was in Norwegian and sounded like something he would write, so I didn't look too closely at the page beyond making sure the address bar URL was correct
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah that sucks
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: but the entire steam login popup window was fake and embedded into the page
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: I realized and changed my password and deauthed all other connections within 5 min so hopefully they didn't get the chance to spam my friends
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pdfx6ofdfo0vtvm/Screenshot%202021-08-20%2019.59.59.png?dl=0
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's not using the dark theme but other than that it looks perfect
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: and windows is a buggy mess so a window randomly showing up with the wrong theme wouldn't surprise me at all
Aug 20, 2021 at 8:43 PM - The Real Jdbye: dragging the window around though quickly exposed the fact it was fake, since it couldn't move outside the bounds of the page, but I didn't try that at first
Aug 20, 2021 at 10:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Economical-Compact-Chromatograph-Four-Filament/dp/B003LZFUAG/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=gas+chromatography+instrument&qid=1629495944&sprefix=gas+chr&sr=8-4
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I need this to figure out recipes from different restaurants lol
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:14 PM - kenenthk: https://amp.tmz.com/2021/08/20/britney-spears-jamie-spears-dad-dog-taken-housekeeper-battery/
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:16 PM - mthrnite: free britney's dogs
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:19 PM - kenenthk: I thought they met she got taken away at first tbh
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/k1FoIUA
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/gAuOQ5e
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uvTpAzR
Aug 20, 2021 at 11:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dypde7o
Aug 21, 2021 at 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Lol the walking dead is coming back
Aug 21, 2021 at 2:30 AM - banjo2: Back from the dead
Aug 21, 2021 at 3:03 AM - kenenthk: Lol Kansas city is dominating Arizona and it's just the play offs
Aug 21, 2021 at 3:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It's undying
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Merle needs to come back
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.rawstory.com/amp/catholic-church-grindr-2654737230
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy shit.... Dick lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.wfla.com/news/pinellas-county/clearwater-man-arrested-after-trying-to-steal-snickers-bar-at-knifepoint/amp/
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Your not you when your hungry eat a snickers.... *Man changes from OJ Simpson to himself after eating a Snickers bar then gets tackled by a police officer
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:38 AM - kenenthk: That's a holy dick
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well at least the choir boys will be safe? I wonder if they role play lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:41 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "OK you pretend to be possessed and my jizz is like holy water...."
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:42 AM - kenenthk: Unless the choir boy is also on Grindr It was entrapment
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "Your father sucks cocks in hell!!!"
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:43 AM - kenenthk: We just happened to work in the same building
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "I am gonna stuff this rosery so far in, your gonna fart holy water
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:44 AM - kenenthk: When he said to eat my body I thought it was part of the ritual
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Holy water can be used as lube right?
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:45 AM - kenenthk: Unless it's contaminated by covid
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well only sinners get covid?
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was that aids lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:46 AM - kenenthk: Probably dinner enough people around here proved it
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:46 AM - kenenthk: Sinners*
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: One time in church camp.... Lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:47 AM - kenenthk: I've been thinking about starting a bluray collection but damn some box sets still go for stupid prices
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: You think if one of those priests shoved a crucifix up his ass he could spin around on it like a top?
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:49 AM - kenenthk: Wonder if bluray is actually going to be the last standard movie format for a while
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I got a small collection of 4K HDR movies like maybe 20
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They look nice
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Digital is nice and all it just feels nice having hard copies
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah get 4K HDR 8K is being delayed for a ton of reasons
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well hard copies are nice for when the internet gets shut down lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:51 AM - kenenthk: 8k will probably be more standard in the next 10 years but 4k will still looks just as nice
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah and upscale from 4K will probably look identical
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: HDR is the bigger upgrade
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:53 AM - kenenthk: I'll probably just look out for bundles people are getting rid of on ebay because they have more money then me
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Got like a 65 inch 4K HDR TV in my living room with a 4K HDR Sony player the combo looks stunning
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: If you get the movies with 4K HDR they come with a second disk for 1080P plebes
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:55 AM - kenenthk: Onn TVs actually are pretty decent with HDR got it last black Friday for like $250
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought all my movies on Amazon some great deals like all the Jurassic Park movies in a set was like 25 bucks all 4K HDR and added scenes snd shit
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:58 AM - kenenthk: Future question: How the fuck do I play the bluray disc on my shield they lied about watching movies
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Jurassic-World-5-Movie-Collection-Blu-ray/dp/B07TNVWLSS/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=jurassic+park+4k+ultra+hd+blu-ray&qid=1629518270&sprefix=Jurassic+park+4K&sr=8-3
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 48 but worth it
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol you could probably plug in an external drive
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:00 AM - kenenthk: You need a PS3 to play blurays dipshit
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol I have a decent player
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Sony owns the rights to blu-ray 
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/UBP-X700-UBP-X70-Streaming-Bluetooth-Control/dp/B07TW6FLD4/ref=sxin_19_pa_sp_phone_search_thematic_sspa?cv_ct_cx=blu-ray+player&dchild=1&keywords=blu-ray+player&pd_rd_i=B07TW6FLD4&pd_rd_r=d8c3272a-8b7d-41b9-8004-4024ed98319d&pd_rd_w=nThlp&pd_rd_wg=t3mwG&pf_rd_p=2a48004c-bdee-4d82-9e6a-1b2eb0a81bd4&pf_rd_r=BX8X5W445WJ455QTP9W0&qid=1629518456&sprefix=blu-ray&sr=1-2-a73d1c8c-2f
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:01 AM - kenenthk: I always keep forgetting the wiiu has bluray tbh
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: This exact model lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Horribly I like Netflix and stuff better from that player than my TV
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: They made the TV screen awesome, run it off some quad core CPU lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 22, 2021)

Aug 21, 2021 at 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I forget how many cores the Pi 4 has...
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:42 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IpDdUAdfI5c
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/_Nq10MRKxvI
Aug 21, 2021 at 6:11 AM - kenenthk: Don't forget to download raid shadow legends
Aug 21, 2021 at 6:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 6:46 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.kansascity.com/news/local/article253609813.html
Aug 21, 2021 at 7:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C6JCTQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 21, 2021 at 7:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Brake light would not shut off when I got home tonight.... The little white thing broke lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 7:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I stuffed a wooden shim in there for right now to at least keep my brake lights from draining the battery lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 7:24 AM - kenenthk: So your little white thing finally broke off
Aug 21, 2021 at 7:39 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/I_30ncrlz-0?feature=share
Aug 21, 2021 at 1:54 PM - mthrnite: radioshack got a steamdeck killah
Aug 21, 2021 at 1:54 PM - mthrnite: https://www.radioshack.com/products/nibble-an-educational-diy-game-console
Aug 21, 2021 at 3:19 PM - kenenthk: I'm amazed their domain hasn't shut down yet
Aug 21, 2021 at 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You had it right the first time kennthk lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 3:52 PM - kenenthk: Shut shit either works
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol after they stopped stocking electronics parts they where shit
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/AsRvuQQ
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GU0CIcf.mp4
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/GbPFNg5
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Buy the latest galaxy S3 in store at only the rate of your testicle and dick
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:28 PM - kenenthk: RadioShack®
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:44 PM - kenenthk: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/128424822
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lrVnS1o
Aug 21, 2021 at 4:53 PM - kenenthk: I like how almost all the reviews have them in an og Xbox https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000I20AAK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_Z36GAFMHTV016DZJ68EQ
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well that would be the only use these days or a retro PC.
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I used a nice solid black ASUS one in mine lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Super high quality
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Nothing wrong with solid black ones
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Premium-40pin-80wires-Ultra-Round/dp/B00175TFBM/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=black+IDE+cable&qid=1629561839&s=industrial&sr=1-3
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:05 PM - kenenthk: I wonder If I could just install Linux and have xboxhdm read from a 3.0 drive
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:05 PM - kenenthk: Don't really want to buy a $20 shitty goodwill pc just for that
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why you need to read the drive?
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:06 PM - kenenthk: For xboxhdm
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You got that cable just get a Y power cable and get a larger drive make a copy and keep the old one in case it blows up or something
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/originalxbox/wiki/xboxhdm/
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VjZ2rOD.png
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/5FsL6o6.jpg
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/e5tSvhd.jpg lol
Aug 21, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Ebp9Qb7 Oh this one is so dead accurate.... Although I did make a bunch of money fixing PCs back then from it....
Aug 21, 2021 at 6:20 PM - kenenthk: Press del a bunch of times select menu options that'll be $800
Aug 21, 2021 at 8:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/diy/hoaX58l
Aug 21, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/XCG3Uhp.jpg
Aug 21, 2021 at 8:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TNWvaPG.jpg
Aug 21, 2021 at 9:01 PM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOJwB80oCWk&t=205s
Aug 21, 2021 at 10:41 PM - mthrnite: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E0ot9iJm_k
Aug 22, 2021 at 12:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/TcQR9H7.jpg
Aug 22, 2021 at 12:18 AM - SG854: A Norwegian Prince wants to give me $1,000. Should I accept?
Aug 22, 2021 at 12:19 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Aug 22, 2021 at 1:35 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/89Wm8OU3yHQ?feature=share
Aug 22, 2021 at 3:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3XrrYnL.jpg
Aug 22, 2021 at 3:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/kDPJNU2 I can't stop laughing  lopl
Aug 22, 2021 at 3:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 23, 2021)

Aug 22, 2021 at 6:09 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KB66UgC.jpg
Aug 22, 2021 at 7:01 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/usX2nNBRo8M
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:22 AM - banjo2: @SG854 I wouldn't do that, if I were you. It's probably 1,000 in Norwegian money and not real money (the United States Doller)
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:31 AM - kenenthk: Is that what you learned at Harvard
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:39 AM - banjo2: No I learned it from your mom
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:41 AM - kenenthk: At least she taught you something
Aug 22, 2021 at 2:43 PM - T-hug: Anyone played RECOMPILE
Aug 22, 2021 at 2:43 PM - T-hug: Cool game
Aug 22, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iD1BUaq
Aug 22, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/xgO5AAk.jpg
Aug 22, 2021 at 4:59 PM - SG854: @kenenthk I highly highly doubt that ono tv you got on black friday sale for $250 supports actual HDR
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:00 PM - SG854: Its most likely SDR with the brightness turned up. Remember HDR is high dynamic range not high brightness
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:02 PM - SG854: Looking at Netflix's spec sheet Reference Grade HDR monitors need a contrast ratio of 200,000:1
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:02 PM - SG854: https://partnerhelp.netflixstudios.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000591787-Color-Critical-Display-Calibration-Guidelines
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:03 PM - SG854: Which that ono tv barely scratches proabaly 1% of. Of course being consumer grade theres a little more leeway and dont require specs that high to get decent HDR, which still those budget ono tv's still fail at
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:04 PM - SG854: Even looking at SDR specs on Neflix's sheet it needs contrast of 2,000:1 which most IPS and TN panels fail at. Something that CRT's, Plasma's, OLED's and VA panels do better at.
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:07 PM - SG854: Most TN and IPS come in barely at 1,000:1 and don't even reach full SDR specs. 1,000:1 is far far away from 200,000:1 for HDR. There is no way that ONO TV supports actual HDR, or even decent HDR, or any TV under the sub $1,000 category. You need lots of local dimming zones for any meaningful HDR.
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:16 PM - SG854: Also HDR needs P3 gamut coverage which is much wider and higher then specs needed for SDR coverage. Which looking at reviews the ono tv fails to even reach full SDR coverage at 97% so HDR forget it. With coverage that low theres is no way it will support P3 coverage needed for even the most basic decent HDR experience
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:16 PM - SG854: https://theconchtech.com/smart-tv/onn/onn-tv-reviews-should-you-buy-one3-best-variants-found/
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Hello from ultrawide land
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your moms house?
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: hehehe couldn't resist I am sorry lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Your mom is probably a fine skinny lady and a nice lady too 
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I kinda don't like the monitor mount I got for it, it wiggles too much lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: SG654 I spent a bit over 500 for my 65 inch one and the HDR is way better than the bedroom TV that is like 40 inches but I only spent like 180 on it. the HDR looks much nicer than normal 4K video but it's no where near as bright as my living room TV
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But it was cheapo chinese trash so I kinda expected lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Replace it with VESA mount stuff Tom>
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ?
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or just some wood and bolt it to your desk lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Home made furniture FTW!
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My arms are falling off  been doing a little painting today lol half the house is done.... then I can start ripping up the carpeting and putting in tile
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No it is a vesa mount lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Articulating mount that I bought separate
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ohhhh
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085Y3XT5Z/ <
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a different one lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tighten bolts up?
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Everything's tight, it's just the arm itself is a bit wobbling cuz it extends a bunch
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/VideoSecu-Bracket-70-Inch-700X400mm-MP502B/dp/B000NMFCIA/ref=sr_1_39?dchild=1&keywords=75%2F100mm+VESA&qid=1629651237&s=electronics&sr=1-39
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get that and just wall mount it lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I can't, my desk is in front of a big window lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I do need to get a new wall mount for the TV in the living room at some point
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine just drill some holes in the window mount it with some rubber gaskets will be fine lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Window mount!
Aug 22, 2021 at 5:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: or some of those big ass suction cups
Aug 22, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just ordered a paint sprayer hand rollers and brushes is taking forever lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:01 PM - aadz93: just make sure you hit the wall stud this time
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not wall mounted, it's mounted to the desk
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:02 PM - aadz93: ah
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just a cheapo wobbly mount lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's not too bad if I adjust the arm just right, so that's something
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Will probably replace it eventually
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom always huts the studs lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hits even
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I only ended up keeping one of my 3 old 24" monitors
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Mostly because there wouldn't be enough room on my desk for 2 plus the 34" 
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But both are 144hz, which is 10/10 
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The ghosting from the VA panel on this one I think is actually better than the VA panel on my 24" monitor, which is surprising given the no-name brand lol. Still pretty eh though, but expected for a VA so I'm not bothered by it
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: im still on 60hz :w:
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:28 PM - Scott_pilgrim: ;w;*
Aug 22, 2021 at 8:41 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has PIP too which is fancy 
Aug 22, 2021 at 9:02 PM - kenenthk: I have a new number call it to see if it works 1 (248) 434-5508
Aug 22, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Did you ever get that "free" speaker thing ken? lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Supposedly coming Wednesday
Aug 22, 2021 at 9:51 PM - kenenthk: They gave a ups tracking number so I'm getting some hunk of shit
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GdCWlBo.mp4
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ruISUxL
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm honestly surprised lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They just want to mail him radioactive waste, it's cheaper than disposing of it properly
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is pretty depressing looking from the ultrawide to the 24" monitor lol, using the 24" for basically just videos
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:39 PM - kenenthk: TaoTronics has been around a minute
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:42 PM - kenenthk: Products really don't have to be priced at $200+ to be considered decent
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:56 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean...it depends entirely on the type of product lol
Aug 22, 2021 at 10:59 PM - kenenthk: Yeah if you buy something under $50 you just get your hopes up that it just works
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:01 PM - kenenthk: Buy what you can afford without going bankrupt is how I look at it
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/XwrnXKT I told you the Switch XL was real
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:29 PM - kenenthk: Does it switch into a hookers poll
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: pole
Aug 22, 2021 at 11:57 PM - kenenthk: I feel transformed
Aug 23, 2021 at 12:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: peppermint body wash is great, true story
Aug 23, 2021 at 12:59 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Aug 23, 2021 at 1:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: yes you are
Aug 23, 2021 at 2:01 AM - kenenthk: Too gay for you
Aug 23, 2021 at 3:07 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2PBIFunhha4
Aug 23, 2021 at 4:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0tx5wBS
Aug 23, 2021 at 5:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/on2dwPh
Aug 23, 2021 at 5:12 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/uDtm1VgIWNY


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 24, 2021)

Aug 23, 2021 at 5:50 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0872QNPHK?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&th=1&linkCode=sl1&tag=madlittlepixe-20&linkId=9c7add06aa501bab96aff25fc81bf51b&language=en_US&ref_=as_li_ss_tl
Aug 23, 2021 at 7:27 AM - Scott_pilgrim: my friend just randomly dmed me "i love men" wtf do i say
Aug 23, 2021 at 7:29 AM - kenenthk: yes?
Aug 23, 2021 at 8:22 AM - The Real Jdbye: Scott, say "i love you too"
Aug 23, 2021 at 8:33 AM - kenenthk: Installed bully on the vita and its super slow to load in the opening unsure if thats normal lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 8:34 AM - kenenthk: Set it to 500mhz still the same
Aug 23, 2021 at 1:46 PM - BlazeMasterBM: yes I am active
Aug 23, 2021 at 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's just the port AFAIK
Aug 23, 2021 at 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It also crashes after you play it for a while cuz it runs out of RAM lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: New York Post : Man punches woman after she slaps him at Steelers game. https://nypost.com/2021/08/22/woman-slaps-man-in-the-face-in-wild-steelers-game-fight/
Aug 23, 2021 at 1:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What isn't in the description is the holy beat down her boyfriend got when he tried to jump in lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I miss hockey 
Aug 23, 2021 at 3:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/KKDU4hC.jpg
Aug 23, 2021 at 6:11 PM - The Real Jdbye: that's a knockoff
Aug 23, 2021 at 6:39 PM - kenenthk: Uremums a knockoff I have the real one
Aug 23, 2021 at 8:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/66w6GTFB8FU
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5eEOxKV
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, replacement MoCA adapter showed up finally today so now I finally have my full speeds back, yaaaaaaaay...lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apparently not only did whatever happened fry my upstairs router, the switch for my server, and the two MoCA adapters, but also apparently two of the ethernet ports on my Asus router downstairs are dead as well 
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably won't bother replacing the router though, at least for now. Only really needed two of the four ethernet ports anyways, one for my ethernet switch to the server and one for ethernet upstairs lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/dYXXMnx
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom Odin has spoken, no internet for you!!!
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:50 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm thinking the cable line must've gotten hit or something since the only things that really died were things connected in someway directly to the Coax adapters lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was apparently a pretty huge lightning storm, something like 35000 lightning strikes to the ground happened overnight
Aug 23, 2021 at 10:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/cXjtLBg.png < Yeah look at that shit lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: Messaging so I can do stuff don't mind me.
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: sdkj
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: aseur
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: 2387hy
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: sd
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: sdfger6\
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: 45b
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: 6y
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: hyh5
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: h
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: h6yhg
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: h
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: 76y4
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: yjktdyuj
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: n
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: y
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: u
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: n
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: j7
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: j
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: jukm
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: ukj
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: ui7ij
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: u
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: ukjm8ikjohjtgyg5trgh8bv96u7hu7hb89h56u7 vyjh6y7uh6uyitygh
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: hgtgnhhgnm
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: nbnghn
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: b
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: hb
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: htgbgther
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: tgvgbv
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: hdr
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:05 PM - OdinTheKoala: tgerhb
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh boy, a 10 year old is spamming the shitbox
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:12 PM - Chary: shocked you don't have mod powers in the shoutbox
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:12 PM - Chary: if there are
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:12 PM - Chary: i assume there are?
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, I can edit and delete my own posts lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But not anyone else's 
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Costy/shaun should give me shitbox mod powers when XF2 goes live, I promise I won't abuse them ;O;
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Much ;O;
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom are you sure those aren't covid cases? lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:23 PM - kenenthk: Well shit doctor wants me to see a epileptologist now fml
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Nah Psi this isn't florida ;O;
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit is bad here
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hospitals are all full again
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, you guys are fucked
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think MI on average has like maybe 1500 new cases per day
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Florida is what, 20k per day now?
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think we almost cracked 30K one day
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's fine, Florida Man will only be made stronger... The meth makes him almost immune to normal sickness
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But Tom are you down with the sickness?
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahh ahh ah
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:38 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 23, 2021 at 11:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09LTT0xwdfw
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDq6W-cxkEg
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/3YBskoL.jpg
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:05 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh ready player one is the book we're reading for english class
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: whyyyy
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:09 AM - Crazynoob458: be glad you dont have a teacher that say to parents that the child is a sociopath
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:13 AM - kenenthk: How do you know that doesn't already happen
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: Psi sex bots are almost a reality https://youtu.be/Wk1oClYJE58
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:17 AM - Crazynoob458: ew
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: my teacher called a classmate austitic once if thats close enough
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:14 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (also before you ask no he wasnt actually autitstic)
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:32 AM - Lilith Valentine: I am autism
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Incarnate
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:08 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/crEK9Sa5BTU?feature=share
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:35 AM - kenenthk: The Stand isn't bad TV so far
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:41 AM - mthrnite: that's high praise for a king property on tv
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:44 AM - kenenthk: Well it was by Stephen king
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:53 AM - kenenthk: Better then what they did with the IT remake imho
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:15 AM - mthrnite: loved the stand novel read that fat bitch twice
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:15 AM - mthrnite: 90's tv thing suuuuuuuucked
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It wasn't all bad lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Over heard they left out a lot of detail in the original book lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:26 AM - kenenthk: 2017 remake was shitty compared to the original movie but that's how it usually is
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_router_ax9000_review-news-50419.php
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Everyone needs a router like that
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: do i get a new monitor or a gaming mouse
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:11 AM - kenenthk: The mouse then a cat
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it looks like it's going to come alive and destroy all humans
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 cores and 1GB of RAM for a router it sounds awesome
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: 6 cores???
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: what would win: this router or my $1 eternet cable


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 25, 2021)

Aug 24, 2021 at 5:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: do i get a new monitor or a gaming mouse
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:11 AM - kenenthk: The mouse then a cat
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: it looks like it's going to come alive and destroy all humans
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: 6 cores and 1GB of RAM for a router it sounds awesome
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:30 AM - Scott_pilgrim: 6 cores???
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: what would win: this router or my $1 eternet cable
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://usa-m.banggood.com/Mercury-AC2600M-Gigabit-Router-Wireless-Household-Dual-Core-Router-5G-Dual-Band-Fiber-Broadband-8-Antenna-D26GB-p-1769138.html?act_poa=SKUG57992&cur_warehouse=CN&rmmds=detail-bottom-alsolike
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Needs more antenna
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Couldn't get wifi signal on the moon 2 out of 10
Aug 24, 2021 at 5:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Waiting for a router to just be a ball of antenna
Aug 24, 2021 at 6:08 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUD2WZLC64g
Aug 24, 2021 at 7:35 AM - Veho: Fucking hell, that router just told me that flesh was a relic, a mere vessel.
Aug 24, 2021 at 7:42 AM - kenenthk: We've never been to the moon you know tinfoil theorists are right about everything 
Aug 24, 2021 at 7:43 AM - kenenthk: Though maybe if I sit on the thing it'd go deep enough for my asshole to have wifi
Aug 24, 2021 at 8:56 AM - RichardTheKing: I'd like to have a wireless butt...
Aug 24, 2021 at 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Why it may find an unwanted connection
Aug 24, 2021 at 12:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What is your function? Router: I serve porn...
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:05 PM - kenenthk: It can also make it if you know what you're doing
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:11 PM - kenenthk: Psi was that Japanese snack box you got ever any good
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I still have most of it and no not really....
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I did like this one fun dip kind of thing was cola flavored
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:26 PM - kenenthk: I remember getting Japan in a snack crate had this pretty good Cheeto like stick
Aug 24, 2021 at 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Think it was these https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010URR5BO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_32WN63391ZHBX0YDZGBY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:12 PM - Veho: Bought a bunch of Monster Espresso, it was on some ridiculous sale (75% off or something). Two cans of that makes you hear colors.
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Veho: Can't wait to try.
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Veho: People are like "it turned my blood into a non-newtonian fluid and made my heart implode" but those people are pussies.
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:17 PM - kenenthk: Forget high rates of suicide drink Monster Espresso and go out with a bang. monster energy is not responsible for any sudden deaths by consumption of product.
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:20 PM - BlazeMasterBM: UNACCEPTABLE
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The trick to drinking energy drinks.... Crack one open take a sip, go get a bottle of water and drink that over like a 1 hour period then drink another sip of the energy drink
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just moderation lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:34 PM - kenenthk: I use to chug those huge bottles of monster energy half my body went numb one night then I stopped lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Using that technique I have drank like 2 in a day without feeling any jitters lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol kenenthk what half?
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Are we talking left side right side or top or bottom? lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe just random.... Like one arm and one leg on opposite sides....
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:37 PM - kenenthk: Like the entire left side which could explain my epilepsy issues today lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It is possible
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe you had a mini stroke
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Possible plus all the heavy lifting at work probably didn't help it
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:38 PM - kenenthk: But I didn't loose consciousness just felt numb for a bit
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/RBhDZ5e.jpg
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:40 PM - kenenthk: That explains capitol hill
Aug 24, 2021 at 2:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eSQmopo
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Just made some ice coffee never buying it from the store again
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: https://www.pcgamer.com/heres-a-pc-case-that-looks-like-a-warhammer-40k-super-heavy-tank/
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:24 PM - kenenthk: It better have freaking rgb
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Is psu over CPU really that smart?
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: Don't doubt the Omnissiah.
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would it make any difference?
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: That's heresy.
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:31 PM - kenenthk: If it sparked or something idk still could've moved it in the gun at least and drilled a few holes
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: PSU's don't spark unless something it seriously seriously damaged lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whatever caused the PSU to spark would cause more damage than the spark itself
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:33 PM - Tom Bombadildo: There are lots of ITX cases and such with just about as much clearance between the CPU and PSU, looking at the image
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'd probably be more concerned about airflow myself
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has some random vents all around but it doesn't look like whoever built it knows how airflow works lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_router_ax9000_review-news-50419.php
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:35 PM - kenenthk: You never know what could happen just saying I thing it'd be be5er off on the rail gun and just drill a few extra holes for cables
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom buy that router lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:35 PM - kenenthk: Think*
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I do like that the firmware is based off of Open WRT
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:39 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could use that 2.5gbps for my gaming PC ;O;
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am sure it would work nice lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Almost tempted to buy it myself, but my Linksys is holding up great even with multiple 4K HDR streams it works great
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If it dies or something, that router would be my first consideration
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:46 PM - kenenthk: Wonder how Xiaomi is doing with that living room charger I'm ready to be pumped in with more radiation
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol your body is ready?
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My Asus AC2400 one is already overkill for everything in my house lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only thing that might be able to saturate it over wifi is my GPD Win 3 since it has an AX adapter
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:49 PM - kenenthk: Aye my $12 renewed 1tb drive is out for delivery lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 3:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, GPD Win 3 wifi adapter maxes out at 2.4gbps lol
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/adXbBjl
Aug 24, 2021 at 4:28 PM - kenenthk: Thor is pc master race
Aug 24, 2021 at 7:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK3eTGkX6qY
Aug 25, 2021 at 12:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/7GYPcIw.jpg
Aug 25, 2021 at 4:53 AM - kenenthk: https://www.chewy.com/thomas-labs-prenatal-formula-bitch/dp/170804
Aug 25, 2021 at 4:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Bitch please
Aug 25, 2021 at 5:00 AM - kenenthk: Chewy and bitch aren't commonly meant for pet sites


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 26, 2021)

Aug 25, 2021 4:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 25, 2021 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FJbEJvG
Aug 25, 2021 4:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/f4Zl2p0 What 3D printing was created for
Aug 25, 2021 4:29 AM - kenenthk: I want that for ketchup
Aug 25, 2021 4:57 AM - BlazeMasterBM: mmm ketchup
Aug 25, 2021 4:58 AM - BlazeMasterBM: yummy and mustard
Aug 25, 2021 5:25 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/McsV_ed9XiQ
Aug 25, 2021 5:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: seems like an inefficient way to pour chocolate milk
Aug 25, 2021 5:44 AM - kenenthk: Made uremum pour
Aug 25, 2021 5:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/2qQs4ssEmFM?feature=share
Aug 25, 2021 8:15 AM - Veho: So apparently the politics section is full of Russian bots and propaganda. WHO COULD HAVE GUESSED
Aug 25, 2021 8:20 AM - Xzi: da comrade
Aug 25, 2021 8:22 AM - Veho: Zdravstvujte, tovarisch Xzi.
Aug 25, 2021 8:25 AM - Xzi: Боже храни алексея навального
Aug 25, 2021 8:27 AM - Veho: I'll drink to that.
Aug 25, 2021 8:27 AM - Veho: But not tea  
Aug 25, 2021 8:28 AM - Xzi: lol
Aug 25, 2021 8:29 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/threads/political-disinformation-propaganda-ops-infiltrating-gbatemp-too.593080/
Aug 25, 2021 8:31 AM - kenenthk: Oh so you all just assume I'm working with Russia fake news!
Aug 25, 2021 8:34 AM - Veho: If you were, you wouldn't be perpetually broke.
Aug 25, 2021 8:38 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7Gog1Jm.png
Aug 25, 2021 8:39 AM - omerfarooq: hey, i am new to this site and i dont know which is the proper thread for my question. my flash drive (fat32) works perfect with the usb loader gx. and now i want to use my seagate 2tb external hardive(thegreen one). i started by formatting it to nfts defaul allocation and then from wii backup manager formatted it again to be sure. i transferred games like i usually do from the sofatware. when i s
Aug 25, 2021 8:41 AM - Veho: It's best to start a thread in the Wii section, probably in the backup loaders subsection:
Aug 25, 2021 8:41 AM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-backup-loaders.190/
Aug 25, 2021 8:42 AM - Veho: Check out the Wii section, find a suitable subsection and post the question there: https://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-wii-discussions.104/
Aug 25, 2021 8:42 AM - Veho: You're more likely to get an answer there. The shoutbox is for shitposting.
Aug 25, 2021 8:44 AM - kenenthk: In speaking of shit I need more fiber in my diet
Aug 25, 2021 8:55 AM - Veho: When shitting bricks stops being a metaphor.
Aug 25, 2021 8:56 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/3EwcWkf.jpg
Aug 25, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: If only I could shit a brick right now 
Aug 25, 2021 8:57 AM - Veho: Go eat some lettuce or something.
Aug 25, 2021 8:57 AM - kenenthk: But Subways closed
Aug 25, 2021 8:59 AM - Veho: I've heard Taco Bell does wonders.
Aug 25, 2021 8:59 AM - kenenthk: Also closed 
Aug 25, 2021 9:00 AM - Veho: Eat some paper and drink water.
Aug 25, 2021 9:00 AM - Veho: That's fiber.
Aug 25, 2021 9:01 AM - kenenthk: Actually going to try this thing sounds better then that powder shit I use to take https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BU6E7QK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_RV517RX5E86Z0YVB86HB?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
Aug 25, 2021 9:02 AM - kenenthk: Fiber supplements can get dumb expensive
Aug 25, 2021 9:02 AM - kenenthk: You wanna poop give us $50
Aug 25, 2021 9:04 AM - Veho: Lawn clippings would have the same effect, and they're free.
Aug 25, 2021 9:05 AM - kenenthk: They did just mow today
Aug 25, 2021 9:07 AM - kenenthk: I miss Walmarts being 24/7 in these situations
Aug 25, 2021 9:16 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09CTB92TC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_666RFA3FV5YQ00Q2WB4S
Aug 25, 2021 9:19 AM - Veho: Worst gamepad ever.
Aug 25, 2021 9:23 AM - kenenthk: That's offensive to people with one hands you know 
Aug 25, 2021 9:27 AM - Veho: I'm pretty sure they think it's the worst gamepad ever too.
Aug 25, 2021 9:28 AM - kenenthk: 0/10 would rather chop off my other hand
Aug 25, 2021 10:14 AM - kenenthk: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Linon-Chelsea-Wood-Corner-Dining-Breakfast-Nook-with-Table-and-Storage-Seats-5-6-Walnut-Finish/46318851 tempted to buy but the reviews are so mixed
Aug 25, 2021 11:14 AM - Veho: Well it's out of stock anyway.
Aug 25, 2021 12:05 PM - Veho: WELP, I'M OUTTA PAYCHECK FOR THIS MONTH
Aug 25, 2021 12:08 PM - Veho: And I'm all of 10 days in.
Aug 25, 2021 12:08 PM - Veho: Time to eat dirt for the next 20 days.
Aug 25, 2021 12:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Raman and hot pockets?
Aug 25, 2021 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That 2TB Wii question is most likely that the drive is formatted in NTFS (it should be unless GC games...) Leave it NTFS and just buy a larger SD card for emulation like SNES and stuff
Aug 25, 2021 1:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 4GB will hold almost anything Homebrew on the Wii plus large sets of ROMs Trim them down to the games you will actually play lol
Aug 25, 2021 1:25 PM - Veho: Hot pockets are expensive as fuck where I live.
Aug 25, 2021 1:25 PM - Veho: Certainly way beyond the point of cheap meals.
Aug 25, 2021 1:26 PM - Veho: But I fucking love baked potatoes so it's gonna be wedges for days, yo.
Aug 25, 2021 1:26 PM - Veho: Wedges for weeks, actually.
Aug 25, 2021 1:26 PM - Veho: Fuuuuuuuuuuu...
Aug 25, 2021 1:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 25, 2021 1:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn my internet must be on steroids this morning....
Aug 25, 2021 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Started a 3.8GB download washed out my cup with soap and hot water and all that, maybe 4 minutes tops
Aug 25, 2021 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It finished before I sat down lol
Aug 25, 2021 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: yeah just checked it was a little over 4 minutes
Aug 25, 2021 3:11 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Nl09bZazXY
Aug 25, 2021 3:11 PM - Veho: Vampire Hookers.
Aug 25, 2021 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MKH5t7n.mp4
Aug 25, 2021 7:07 PM - BlazeMasterBM: I actually beat this
Aug 25, 2021 7:07 PM - kenenthk: That was TrueBlood
Aug 25, 2021 7:10 PM - kenenthk: My free shitty PC speakers is out for delivery
Aug 25, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/0CxhmP3.png
Aug 25, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: Samsung just can't stop exploding.
Aug 25, 2021 7:15 PM - kenenthk: At least I own a phone that just likes to reformat it's self
Aug 25, 2021 7:18 PM - AncientBoi: I have 3 phones. but damn, the payments for them. sheesh
Aug 25, 2021 7:18 PM - Veho: How much do you pay?
Aug 25, 2021 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Lol payments I just buy $300 midrangers every 5 years or so
Aug 25, 2021 7:19 PM - kenenthk: Sprint already ruined my taste in contracted phones
Aug 25, 2021 7:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-58327844.amp
Aug 25, 2021 7:26 PM - AncientBoi: $270 each
Aug 25, 2021 7:27 PM - AncientBoi: I don't see anything wrong in that pic
Aug 25, 2021 7:28 PM - kenenthk: He feels distress -- Elden has recreated the album cover several times as a teenager and adult
Aug 25, 2021 7:36 PM - AncientBoi: still nothing wrong with the pic
Aug 25, 2021 7:40 PM - AncientBoi: unless... maybe it's because he was drowning actually. then that's bad
Aug 25, 2021 7:41 PM - kenenthk: Yes let's let a baby drowned for a album cover
Aug 25, 2021 7:49 PM - Veho: Babies can swim, he was fine.
Aug 25, 2021 7:49 PM - Veho: He's not fine with people ogling his weewee.
Aug 25, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: OR SO HE CLAIMS
Aug 25, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: He was fine with it when it got him grunge poon.
Aug 25, 2021 7:50 PM - Veho: But now that saying "I'm the baby on the Nevermind cover" gets you nothing but blank stares, he figures he might as well cash in.
Aug 25, 2021 7:51 PM - kenenthk: Hell I'd be praising them for allowing me to be on a famous album cover imagine him hitting on a girl that's into Nirvana, Yeah that was me on that cover
Aug 25, 2021 7:52 PM - Veho: As I said, grunge poon magnet.
Aug 25, 2021 7:53 PM - kenenthk: "I'm not broke at all and looking to collect off of a celebrity."
Aug 25, 2021 7:54 PM - AncientBoi: hell, I'd let them show mine on the cover. hehehe
Aug 25, 2021 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/cDD1RD8
Aug 25, 2021 8:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next will be the robo cavity search machine....
Aug 25, 2021 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Developed by Tesla
Aug 25, 2021 8:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The fist of justice goes deep!
Aug 25, 2021 8:08 PM - kenenthk: El Chapo is currently in a secret government hide out beta testing it
Aug 25, 2021 8:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 25, 2021 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: RoboCop your new mission is cavity searches for the TSA!
Aug 25, 2021 8:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Dead or alive, your ass is being searched by me.... Your move creep!
Aug 25, 2021 8:38 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fqKr2Ho.jpg
Aug 25, 2021 9:01 PM - cearp: that frisk machine is scary
Aug 25, 2021 9:30 PM - kenenthk: I don't know if this is dumb or genius https://i.ibb.co/m4x24J8/Screenshot-20210825-162944.jpg
Aug 25, 2021 9:34 PM - Veho: It's clever.
Aug 25, 2021 9:41 PM - Veho: https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2021/08/possible_retro_game_grading_inconsistencies_come_to_light_following_fraud_allegations
Aug 25, 2021 9:51 PM - kenenthk: https://www.qvc.com/qvc.product.E355154.html?colorId=012&sizeId=000&ref=GBA&cm_mmc=GOOGLESHOPPINGFEED-_-GShopping|M|Generic|electronics-_-Electronics-_-dm_44906290947___E355154-012-000&cm_mmca1=m&cm_mmca2=44906290947&cm_mmca3=&cm_mmca4=E355154-012-000&cm_mmca5=pla&cm_mmca6=817258553&cm_mmca7=Acquisition&cm_mmca8=Acq&cm_mmca9=CjwKCAjw1JeJBhB9EiwAV612y3h-g8g2WV7wl91NZJ8s7bzWMrlm92HkDzO0W-z9mTiKKu5It
Aug 25, 2021 10:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: expensive for a famiclone
Aug 25, 2021 10:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably loaded with junk unlicensed games
Aug 25, 2021 10:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You mean Super Mario 37 isn't real?
Aug 25, 2021 10:11 PM - 1B51004: oh speaking of famiclones, i keep on forgetting that my local mall has a small kiosk that sells 1000-1 NES lookalikes
Aug 25, 2021 10:11 PM - 1B51004: im still impressed how their not out of business yet
Aug 25, 2021 10:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: By they you mean the 537 small companies in China?
Aug 25, 2021 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That change names and addresses like 2 times a week
Aug 25, 2021 10:13 PM - 1B51004: yeah i guess
Aug 25, 2021 10:13 PM - 1B51004: never interacted with the kiosk, never will
Aug 25, 2021 10:34 PM - kenenthk: Go with the HPC display kiosk it's only $1,600 https://www.ebay.com/itm/HPC-Display-Kiosk-KIOSK-KIT-By-HPC-Fire-/122258804566?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Aug 25, 2021 10:38 PM - SG854: director resolution fight tint failure removed right now
Aug 25, 2021 10:56 PM - kenenthk: My shitty TaoTronics speaker came in honestly not bad for the MSRP glad I didn't spend any money on it no dedicated BT button which was disappointing
Aug 26, 2021 12:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/C16NaRh
Aug 26, 2021 1:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/EiTR1Wo
Aug 26, 2021 1:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uhfi7TT
Aug 26, 2021 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/A1Hjvgz
Aug 26, 2021 1:51 AM - kenenthk: Saints Row®: The Third™ Remastered is free on Epic


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 27, 2021)

Aug 26, 2021 at 6:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: god since i have two keyboards i switch between my muscle memory is semi-fucked whenever i switch
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:02 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:03 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Hey, where my ninja sword? I can't be ninja without it.
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:06 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i shoved it up my ass
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:13 AM - Veho: The prison wallet.
Aug 26, 2021 at 9:18 AM - kenenthk: Well shit thats like the 5th drive I tried thats giving bad disk
Aug 26, 2021 at 9:33 AM - Veho: Maaaaybe the drives aren't the problem?
Aug 26, 2021 at 9:43 AM - kenenthk: Well when uremum asked to smack them against her booty I couldn't refuse 
Aug 26, 2021 at 12:59 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/VE6Xsif.mp4
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Veho: HEY TOM BOMBADILDO IS THIS YOU: https://imgur.com/user/TomBombadildo
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:11 PM - Veho: 
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/v4hbiQG
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Veho: One after the other, or all three at once?
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HWceNkK.jpg
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/4X6TBFN.jpg
Aug 26, 2021 at 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Ta1xvNU.jpg lol this one made me laugh probably wayyyy too much
Aug 26, 2021 at 3:12 PM - BlazeMasterBM: I like it
Aug 26, 2021 at 3:30 PM - benone: is there a fan translation of this game?
Aug 26, 2021 at 4:11 PM - NicholasCullihal: I'm taking a risk by sharing, but I need help
Aug 26, 2021 at 4:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://gbatemp.net/help/terms < Unfortunately, we don't allow users to beg/ask for things like that on the site without approval from the admin
Aug 26, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I can donate 2 used condoms and half a midget
Aug 26, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Veho: Thoughts and prayers.
Aug 26, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 26, 2021 at 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: half a midget isn't much
Aug 26, 2021 at 5:34 PM - The Real Jdbye: where's the other half?
Aug 26, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well the ceiling fan got carried away...
Aug 26, 2021 at 6:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tragic
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Why would you need the other half anyways? 
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Less to bury when you're done 
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:34 PM - SG854: I pooped real slow today
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I ordered like 5 of these only 2 left to install lol https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08B3R2TTL?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Aug 26, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Veho: And then they can blow you.
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:07 PM - The Real Jdbye: ew non replaceable leds
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah but leds mostly last like 50,000 hours or something lol
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They look and work amazing soooo much better than my old ceiling fans
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:16 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 major recall about loose bolting or blades killing you
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: they would if they were being run at low current but lamps and led bulbs never do
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: whose genius idea was it to make lamps that bolt into the ceiling and when the leds stop working you're supposed to just throw the whole thing away
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It is replaceable
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: and that isn't even a cheap lamp, it's expensive
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://prnt.sc/1qkesbt <
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh ok
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: had this issue with a led lamp mom had
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Geeze JD not all lamps are the same some are different 
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: you could find replacements that looked kinda similar that were a combo of the led ring and ballast/psu but not identical and no idea if they would fit
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:18 PM - The Real Jdbye: stiil had to unscrew the thing from the ceiling
Aug 26, 2021 at 8:53 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/QpjwNa5izzM
Aug 27, 2021 at 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Potaroma-Electric-Flopping-Realistic-Interactive/dp/B083S3ZXDF/ref=pb_pd_lutyp_rtpb_1/138-0962285-6332329?pd_rd_w=aYzLb&pf_rd_p=53e5b3c0-11ce-4a3c-a808-02a34fa9fd80&pf_rd_r=YTTD2G5SEK9D9ZBK956X&pd_rd_r=70087934-f880-4a56-aa76-7440517d9e2c&pd_rd_wg=vbFvv&pd_rd_i=B083S3ZXDF&psc=1
Aug 27, 2021 at 2:07 AM - mthrnite: i got your pot aroma right here
Aug 27, 2021 at 3:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:25 AM - kenenthk: Just learned about shadow $30 a month for a gaming server lol
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Z71ckuerQ
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh fuck samsung
Aug 27, 2021 at 5:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: that's it, I'm not buying another Samsung phone if they keep this up. glad i didn't preorder a Z Fold 3
Aug 27, 2021 at 5:06 AM - kenenthk: no more onlyfans for you


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 28, 2021)

Aug 27, 2021 at 6:00 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why do people buy onlyfans just google "naked girls"
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: (or "naked guys")
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:03 AM - kenenthk: I wanna know what the hot neighbor girl looks like naked and she promotes it so why not
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:12 AM - SG854: Robots doing Parkour
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:12 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/yqF8g3xcD5c
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:14 AM - SG854: Why do Scientists put so much effort into making these robots. The more effort the put the more closer to our demise
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:14 AM - SG854: God Dammit it just did a backflip.... we're fucked
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:16 AM - kenenthk: humanity isn't guaranteed to be forever
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:26 AM - kenenthk: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NA4U2QsJzu4
Aug 27, 2021 at 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh humanity won't be forever
Aug 27, 2021 at 8:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: I'll personally make sure of that
Aug 27, 2021 at 8:39 AM - kenenthk: They have hotlines for your issues bro
Aug 27, 2021 at 8:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: if we survive enough eventually we will no longer be human
Aug 27, 2021 at 8:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: long enough*
Aug 27, 2021 at 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Won't be long before pornbub turns to pornbots
Aug 27, 2021 at 10:06 AM - Veho: I'll fap to that.
Aug 27, 2021 at 10:29 AM - kenenthk: Theirs already a video of you doing it
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:26 AM - Veho: That was me fapping to something else.
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:26 AM - Veho: Now bring on the pornbots.
Aug 27, 2021 at 12:14 PM - kenenthk: Sluttybot69 needs oiled
Aug 27, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzqERDI-Ri8
Aug 27, 2021 at 2:24 PM - Piddy352: Agreed. They made it worse by continuing the PS3 move controllers to the PSVR! It’s crazy in 2021  am still using the same controls I bought for my PS3 with my PSVR on my PS5!
Aug 27, 2021 at 3:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well in 2 hours I get my first covid shot thing lol
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get my microchip implant so the government can turn me gay and track me and make me loyal to the lizard people lol
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Billionaire-Dinosaur-Forced-Me-Gay-ebook/dp/B00MCVVH6G/ref=sr_1_3?crid=2RF51LUO3I5WE&dchild=1&keywords=a+billionaire+dinosaur+forced+me+gay&qid=1630076505&sprefix=forced+me+%2Caps%2C211&sr=8-3
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It was always going to be this way wasn't it... lol
Aug 27, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/oA3nDB7SLHs
Aug 27, 2021 at 5:57 PM - AncientBoi: cool pad
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It does sound awesome
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This vaccine thing is taking forever, still no chip installed, I demand to speak to the lizard people's manager!!!
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003178679059.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.4b3bfe27WTgyIm&browser_id=6b007131c8d14699be7af15caf649728&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=00117b889ab2b021f05cd431765376be20ce37832b&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH54e27635777e47bd92d364c93c5d028fi.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:17 PM - Veho: Why does it have a urinal on the screen?
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: To show it's water resistant?
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This baby can take so many golden showers
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:26 PM - SG854: What is a really good high quality controler?
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:26 PM - SG854: The X-box elite I heard has issues
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I like the Xbox controllers myself but the 8bitdo SN30 pro is great too
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Depends on what you want to use it on
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:28 PM - SG854: I have the sn30 wired. But it feels flimsy. I prefer the girth of the x box controller
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:28 PM - SG854: Buy I want a really high quilty expensive one
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/8Bitdo-SN30-Controller-Windows-macOS-Android/dp/B0748S1VDC/ref=asc_df_B0748S1VDC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198079743087&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5234007167712929922&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9012377&hvtargid=pla-381759039827&psc=1
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have this one it's solid but yeah the Xbox controller is super nice
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:30 PM - SG854: The elite one?
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:31 PM - SG854: Is that one way better then regular?
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Wireless-Gaming-Controller-Special/dp/B085H9Q4FP/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?crid=3893EM1DXFQFK&dchild=1&keywords=xbox+controller&qid=1630085431&sprefix=xbox+&sr=8-15
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones great
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I use it and a 8bitdo adapter for my Pi4
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless-Controller-Night-Special-one/dp/B07W8QHZJM/ref=mp_s_a_1_16?crid=3893EM1DXFQFK&dchild=1&keywords=xbox+controller&qid=1630085547&sprefix=xbox+&sr=8-16
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This ones good toi
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Too even
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:33 PM - SG854: I already have an x-box controller. But is there one even higher quality?
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe the PS4 controller but I don't know
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Er PS5
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:35 PM - SG854: got both ps4 and ps5 controller
Aug 27, 2021 at 6:45 PM - The Real Jdbye: yeah xbox elite controller is the best
Aug 27, 2021 at 7:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: A agree with The Real Jdbye having used hundreds of controllers in my life so far it's the best
Aug 27, 2021 at 7:33 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/zyhgDOx
Aug 27, 2021 at 9:00 PM - wiiuepiccpu: can we all agree that manual transmission is better than automatic
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:04 PM - ashton_the_cabbit: yooooo
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:15 PM - kenenthk: Lol you prefer girth
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:17 PM - Veho: Who doesn't?
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:19 PM - kenenthk: Uremum?
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:21 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/tldr/2021/8/26/22642560/blue-origins-new-shephard-model-rocket-estes
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:54 PM - SG854: Is it really best? steep price but i'll pay if its worth while
Aug 27, 2021 at 11:55 PM - kenenthk: It's at a good MSRP for a dick rocket
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: The elite controller is probably best, but it still has its issues
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:04 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't think there are any controller that doesn't have issues with things like stick drift and such
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:05 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I know the elite controller has problems with loose analog sticks after a while
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:06 AM - Tom Bombadildo: But then Xboner/Sexbox/PS5/PS4 controllers have problems with stick drift...lol
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:08 AM - Tom Bombadildo: IMO, just pick a controller that's most comfortable for you and just plan to replace parts/entire thing eventually
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:10 AM - Chary: I have the elite v2 and it's my favorite controller
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:10 AM - Chary: But I don't know if I'd say it's worth the money
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:11 AM - Chary: The elite v1 was very nice too but the shoulder buttons died three times between four elite controllers over like two years between me and my bf
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:11 AM - Chary: Seriously faulty
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: I think the only controller I've had that's lasted like...a long time is my OG PS3 controller 
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:14 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Had that like 12 years or something before it started having issues
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:16 AM - Tom Bombadildo: Probably like tens of thousands of hours of rough use
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:16 AM - kenenthk: It could probably use a rubbing alcohol bath
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:18 AM - kenenthk: I still use the original shields controller but that things bulky af
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:22 AM - kenenthk: The Gamesir T4 is looking pretty tempting though
Aug 28, 2021 at 12:27 AM - SG854: Elite ver.2 - On Amazon.com, it has 21,000 reviews and 4.5 out of 5 stars. Looks solid.
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/qGGkQuF Tom? lol
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ArB9Feu
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:22 AM - Psionic Roshambo: How do you make a dead baby float? Blend 12 oz of root beer and two scoops of dead baby.
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:27 AM - kenenthk: I guess a new Facebook thing is posting scam sites on NFL pages lol
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oS6EbZO
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:38 AM - kenenthk: Vikings are playing as you'd expect them to at least
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:40 AM - SleepyDomino: Nintendo took down a Metroid and stopped a Project+. You know what that means... Switch update incoming!
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i doubt it
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:42 AM - SleepyDomino: its happened the last three times ive seen them take action against stuff, id expect it
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:43 AM - Scott_pilgrim: *sigh* here comes the stability jokes
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:52 AM - kenenthk: Nah the system it's self is the joke ;O
Aug 28, 2021 at 1:53 AM - Scott_pilgrim: KEKW
Aug 28, 2021 at 2:31 AM - Sicklyboy: no
Aug 28, 2021 at 2:55 AM - kenenthk: https://www.instagram.com/p/CTFObzyIne_/?utm_medium=copy_link
Aug 28, 2021 at 3:19 AM - Tom Bombadildo: https://www.theverge.com/22644194/microsoft-windows-11-minimum-system-requirements-processors-changes < Annnnnnnnd there you go, all those people saying "OH NO WINDOWS 11 WON'T RUN ON MY OLD CELERON FROM 2008 BECAUSE IT'S NOT ON A LIIIIIIIST " can STFU lol
Aug 28, 2021 at 3:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: but will it run on my pentium 2?
Aug 28, 2021 at 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Is windows 7 still technically supported with updates
Aug 28, 2021 at 4:20 AM - SG854: This is a kind of humor I don't understand. @Scott_pilgrim, you are a very intelligent teenager and would intellectually tower about anybody your age (and older) where I live. Seriously, you would run rings around them. You certainly know that these are not examples for *real* problems, don't you?
Aug 28, 2021 at 4:25 AM - Sicklyboy: man I'm zooted
Aug 28, 2021 at 4:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Zoot suit riot?
Aug 28, 2021 at 4:37 AM - kenenthk: Toot tooted


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 29, 2021)

Aug 28, 2021 6:40 AM - Veho: Noot noot.
Aug 28, 2021 6:41 AM - kenenthk: Me unedumatated
Aug 28, 2021 6:45 AM - Veho: lol get a brain morans
Aug 28, 2021 6:46 AM - kenenthk: Me morals are fallin out me testied
Aug 28, 2021 6:55 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/MUfoDiX_U0w
Aug 28, 2021 11:14 AM - kenenthk: Thats weird added movies to Plex and the audio played in Russian good thing theirs an English option lol
Aug 28, 2021 1:14 PM - mthrnite: methinks thou dost complain too much... comrade
Aug 28, 2021 1:18 PM - kenenthk: Well if you don't complain enough you can't change anything now can you
Aug 28, 2021 1:22 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cnn.com/travel/amp/woman-sentenced-yellowstone-park/index.html
Aug 28, 2021 1:27 PM - mthrnite: most yellowstone rule infractions are self-correcting I'd assume
Aug 28, 2021 1:28 PM - mthrnite: skeletons can't break rules
Aug 28, 2021 1:29 PM - kenenthk: Her feet probably resembles a skeleton now, had to take a decent pic for the gram
Aug 28, 2021 1:31 PM - mthrnite: any sign that instructs me around bears or molten acid pools, I pay attention to
Aug 28, 2021 1:31 PM - kenenthk: 7 days in jail pls judge that's a vacation
Aug 28, 2021 1:32 PM - mthrnite: would be nice to get away for a week
Aug 28, 2021 1:32 PM - mthrnite: no such thing as vacation where i work
Aug 28, 2021 1:32 PM - kenenthk: Fight a postman they're considered federal workers
Aug 28, 2021 1:33 PM - mthrnite: i could maybe tell a cop that blue lives don't matter
Aug 28, 2021 1:33 PM - mthrnite: that might get me a week or two
Aug 28, 2021 1:33 PM - mthrnite: and a concussion
Aug 28, 2021 1:33 PM - kenenthk: What if said cop has all black on
Aug 28, 2021 1:33 PM - mthrnite: i'll take a concussion at this point
Aug 28, 2021 1:34 PM - kenenthk: If You say black lives don't matter he'd probably agree and offer you a job
Aug 28, 2021 1:35 PM - mthrnite: then i could police brutality somebody and get paid leave!
Aug 28, 2021 1:35 PM - mthrnite: hawaii here i come
Aug 28, 2021 1:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/PUiAkrr
Aug 28, 2021 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Just target the homeless their lives don't matter you don't see a homeless lives matter movement
Aug 28, 2021 1:37 PM - mthrnite: i thought they already had retractable spikes on park benches for that sorta thing
Aug 28, 2021 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/oS6EbZO
Aug 28, 2021 1:37 PM - mthrnite: *SHING* *plop*
Aug 28, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: Nevermind Google proved me wrong
Aug 28, 2021 1:37 PM - kenenthk: https://homelesslivesmatterbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/Book-Cover.jpg
Aug 28, 2021 1:38 PM - kenenthk: I guess my life is the only thing that doesn't matter 
Aug 28, 2021 1:39 PM - mthrnite: and that makes you very special!
Aug 28, 2021 1:39 PM - mthrnite: unique special, not shortbus special
Aug 28, 2021 1:39 PM - mthrnite: or both
Aug 28, 2021 1:39 PM - kenenthk: True I can have my own movement now
Aug 28, 2021 1:40 PM - kenenthk: I have fond memories on the magic school bus thank you
Aug 28, 2021 1:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.redd.it/w82s68ic6lq01.gif
Aug 28, 2021 1:40 PM - mthrnite: https://www.amazon.com/Life-Matters-Impact-Bold-T-Shirt/dp/B07N5BSFMD
Aug 28, 2021 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/45tXMR0.jpg
Aug 28, 2021 1:41 PM - kenenthk: Well that shirts just selfish
Aug 28, 2021 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/B6URZ
Aug 28, 2021 1:43 PM - mthrnite: CARLOS!
Aug 28, 2021 1:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 28, 2021 1:44 PM - kenenthk: The bus driver molested me multiple times
Aug 28, 2021 1:44 PM - mthrnite: https://www.amazon.com/Lobster-Lives-Matter-Notebook-Lined/dp/1070787523
Aug 28, 2021 1:44 PM - mthrnite: that shirts just shellfish
Aug 28, 2021 1:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But did you get the free candy kenenthk?
Aug 28, 2021 1:45 PM - kenenthk: Candy that led to cavity searches
Aug 28, 2021 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "I wont fall for this again, this time I want the candy up front!" lol
Aug 28, 2021 1:46 PM - kenenthk: That's what teacher meant by it'll rot your teeth
Aug 28, 2021 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 28, 2021 1:47 PM - kenenthk: Stepbrother went to dentist school for this
Aug 28, 2021 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol help I am stuck in the dentist chair?
Aug 28, 2021 1:48 PM - kenenthk: A little morphine goes a long way
Aug 28, 2021 1:54 PM - kenenthk: Lol I used 930GBs of data this month
Aug 28, 2021 2:04 PM - aadz93: they gonna hit you with dat novacain and nitrous
Aug 28, 2021 2:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/FBsz5B1
Aug 28, 2021 2:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/tWymfCj
Aug 28, 2021 2:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rOEmtiR
Aug 28, 2021 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JGChGfL I have seen the same reaction but not with lemon juice.....
Aug 28, 2021 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Softcore fruit action
Aug 28, 2021 2:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 28, 2021 2:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Q1I6lAZ
Aug 28, 2021 3:01 PM - kenenthk: http://imgur.com/gallery/fXokygA
Aug 28, 2021 3:50 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/o0IwE5ofZAM
Aug 28, 2021 4:43 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/BWLphP3
Aug 28, 2021 6:47 PM - Sicklyboy: medical marijuana program in my state is a fucking racket. Granted I'm not really complaining but it's such a joke. I have "anxiety" (I mean, yes, quite bad, but not officially diagnosed)
Aug 28, 2021 6:48 PM - Sicklyboy: To register I had a 15 minute telemedicine call with a dr I booked online for $200 last year
Aug 28, 2021 6:48 PM - Sicklyboy: To renew I had a 2 minute phone call with a dr right now that I booked online for $150, phone call ends with "just text me a picture of your MMP card and I'll get it all taken care of"
Aug 28, 2021 6:49 PM - Sicklyboy: Don't get me wrong, I'm thankful it's that easy, but good fucking god is it a damn racket.
Aug 28, 2021 6:50 PM - Veho: Seems like it's the doctor that's the rackety part.
Aug 28, 2021 7:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Smoke weed everyday
Aug 28, 2021 7:03 PM - kenenthk: I mean try living in a state where you have epilepsy and they best we "might" get next year is edibles
Aug 28, 2021 7:10 PM - Sicklyboy: I mean the doctor isn't gonna work for free
Aug 28, 2021 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: lollivinginastatewithoutrecreationalweed ;O;O;O;
Aug 28, 2021 7:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Drugs are bad 
Aug 28, 2021 7:14 PM - Veho: DRUGZ
Aug 28, 2021 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But yeah, that sounds basically exactly how it was before that here in MI lol
Aug 28, 2021 7:14 PM - Sicklyboy: We got rec this year but movement on it has been at a snail's pace and you still can't legally buy rec because there's no rec dispensaries yet
Aug 28, 2021 7:14 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My wife's family owned a medical dispensary for a bit
Aug 28, 2021 7:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jx08Gut.jpg
Aug 28, 2021 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's basically exactly how the doc they would usually refer people to worked lol
Aug 28, 2021 7:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $150 for an "appointment" that lasts 5 minutes, not including the few pages of paperwork you had to do lol
Aug 28, 2021 7:16 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I don't do drugs, because I am a good boy 
Aug 28, 2021 7:18 PM - Veho: I'm getting evaluated for meth next month.
Aug 28, 2021 7:18 PM - Veho: Step aside, medical marijuana, medical meth is where it's at.
Aug 28, 2021 7:24 PM - Sicklyboy: evaluated for meth?
Aug 28, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Sounds like a normal PCP check up but without having to 45 minutes for the doctor to come in just to say you're fine take Tylenol that'll be $200
Aug 28, 2021 7:27 PM - kenenthk: Wait*
Aug 28, 2021 7:37 PM - Veho: ADHD evaluation.
Aug 28, 2021 7:40 PM - Veho: If I pass (or fail, not sure) they gonna give me pills.
Aug 28, 2021 7:40 PM - Veho: And cognitive behavioural therapy, but mostly pills.
Aug 28, 2021 7:42 PM - Sicklyboy: ahhhh
Aug 28, 2021 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Welcome to team drugz make big pharma happy
Aug 28, 2021 7:49 PM - Sicklyboy: Go with weed, not backed by big pharma, just backed by big weed
Aug 28, 2021 7:53 PM - kenenthk: If the house would get off their asses with our states bill I would be
Aug 28, 2021 7:59 PM - Veho: Weed doesn't do it for me.
Aug 28, 2021 8:07 PM - Sicklyboy: I love it. And it's unironically made a notable positive improvement in my life
Aug 28, 2021 8:10 PM - Veho: I'm not gonna turn it down if someone's offering though.
Aug 28, 2021 8:12 PM - kenenthk: Smoke this, I swear it's not just catnip I want $100
Aug 28, 2021 8:15 PM - kenenthk: At least weed is sourced from reliable patterns now and you don't have to worry about what could be in it
Aug 28, 2021 8:16 PM - Veho: Where's the fun in that?
Aug 28, 2021 8:16 PM - Veho: The anticipation was half the fun, back in high school.
Aug 28, 2021 8:17 PM - Veho: "Did we score some good stuff, or is bunny droppings again?"
Aug 28, 2021 8:17 PM - kenenthk: If the seller doesn't have a low rider don't trust the product
Aug 28, 2021 8:17 PM - Veho: Illegal herbicides give it that nice zing.
Aug 28, 2021 8:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: Sicklyboy: it had the opposite effect on me
Aug 28, 2021 8:18 PM - kenenthk: Last time I smoke I oddly felt more energized with a happy feeling
Aug 28, 2021 8:20 PM - kenenthk: Here if you get caught with a joint it's a easy 6 months in jail
Aug 28, 2021 8:22 PM - Veho: Here if you get caught with a joint they make you throw it away. TYRANNY!
Aug 28, 2021 8:25 PM - kenenthk: It suddenly fell into my stomach officer
Aug 28, 2021 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/r4xHWVQ.mp4
Aug 28, 2021 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LI4QRz7
Aug 28, 2021 9:55 PM - Veho: Dickopter.
Aug 28, 2021 10:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: and it goes shlickshlickshlickshlickshlickshlickshlick
Aug 28, 2021 10:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DpugztIWsAAtmTk?format=jpg&name=large
Aug 29, 2021 2:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/QYQtoAF
Aug 29, 2021 3:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/wryCW2T.mp4
Aug 29, 2021 3:39 AM - TheZander: Have you guys posted about the new gba game yet


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 30, 2021)

Aug 29, 2021 at 7:38 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/3Y8TLdmiZ5g?feature=share
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:47 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/YyNH_lBcIVU?feature=share
Aug 29, 2021 at 12:01 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jd0er4v.jpg
Aug 29, 2021 at 12:23 PM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/panm1g/ikea_store_using_the_original_xbox_as_a_console/
Aug 29, 2021 at 12:36 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dr-Pepper-Can-Factory-Error-Sealed-Empty-Marvels-Iron-Man-ONE-OF-A-KIND-/373277072635?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Aug 29, 2021 at 1:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/z9OzREi.png
Aug 29, 2021 at 1:18 PM - Veho: "This was a priceless collection! The first edition Backdoor Sluts 3 alone is worth thousands!"
Aug 29, 2021 at 1:26 PM - kenenthk: Lol just found a copy of death proof blockbuster on DVD will sell for $5mill
Aug 29, 2021 at 1:52 PM - Veho: Get it sealed and graded.
Aug 29, 2021 at 2:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have some porn comic books... Lol
Aug 29, 2021 at 2:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also the Playboy magazine with Chyna
Aug 29, 2021 at 3:34 PM - kenenthk: No one's surprised
Aug 29, 2021 at 3:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lHjUYCF
Aug 29, 2021 at 4:02 PM - Veho: Sadly, he later died of ligma.
Aug 29, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/2XBNO92
Aug 29, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dW8IIzO.jpg
Aug 29, 2021 at 4:29 PM - Veho: Assholeman VS Megakaren.
Aug 29, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/trWlE5Q.jpg
Aug 29, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Veho: "And the guy who stuck all those toy horses up his butt?" "His condition is stable."
Aug 29, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/DJ9sGdbVXMo
Aug 29, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Veho: Whoa, Chumlee lost weight. Good on him.
Aug 29, 2021 at 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Acts like he's doing less cocaine also
Aug 29, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: PIE TIME 
Aug 29, 2021 at 6:24 PM - kenenthk: American pie style?
Aug 29, 2021 at 6:59 PM - AncientBoi: bye bye miss american pie, drove my dodge to the levee but the levee was dry
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Checy
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Chevy even lol
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:06 PM - AncientBoi: LoL. Ok... Ford did you say?
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:07 PM - SG854: This is catastrophic
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:07 PM - AncientBoi: ROFL
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:07 PM - AncientBoi: literally
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:10 PM - SG854: I'm not use to skinny chumlee
Aug 29, 2021 at 7:10 PM - AncientBoi: I use those cars on Need For Speed 510
Aug 29, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt0IgWNsI3I 
Aug 29, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/sLOrqCJ.jpg
Aug 29, 2021 at 10:04 PM - Veho: TO THE CORNER DICK AND BALLS, TO THE CORNER DICK AND BALLS AWW SKEET SKEET MOTHERFUCKER
Aug 29, 2021 at 10:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 29, 2021 at 11:39 PM - Flame: AWW SKEET SKEET MOTHERFUCKER
Aug 29, 2021 at 11:39 PM - Flame: SKEET SKEET!!
Aug 29, 2021 at 11:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/lByhEU0
Aug 30, 2021 at 12:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZDQk7b5.jpg
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:04 AM - garretts228: does GBA have a BST?
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: whats a BST?
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:45 AM - kenenthk: Septembers almost here already
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:46 AM - kenenthk: Big slutty t********?
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:47 AM - kenenthk: Lol what was censorship added?
Aug 30, 2021 at 3:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck shit bitch tits
Aug 30, 2021 at 3:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: no, don't think so
Aug 30, 2021 at 4:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/HUyWWdJ.jpg
Aug 30, 2021 at 4:12 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/1gArvlT.jpg
Aug 30, 2021 at 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/u28xgHQ.jpg
Aug 30, 2021 at 5:02 AM - sailr: When you are in a bad mood, you'd better go out by car - US President Kennedy


----------



## TaigaChat (Aug 31, 2021)

Aug 30, 2021 at 7:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Road rage alert? Lol
Aug 30, 2021 at 8:05 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Omg MXC is free on Amazon with ads
Aug 30, 2021 at 9:28 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Aug 30, 2021 at 10:43 AM - The Real Jdbye: ded
Aug 30, 2021 at 11:21 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/GdCpb8a7RsQ?feature=share
Aug 30, 2021 at 12:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: no
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Lol what was censorship added? < Just for that one word
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: what is the word?
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:36 PM - Veho: ********.
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:36 PM - Tom Bombadildo: tran ny
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:44 PM - The Real Jdbye: that looks like too few letters
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it's the plural form of the word
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:53 PM - Veho: I'm not gonna do the "it also censors your social security number" gag because I don't trust you people.
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Look guys, it censors your credit card info!! *********************************!!!
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Even your date and security code!
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: **/** ***
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Veho: Stop that.
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Wooow! Amazing internet technologies!
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Veho: There are people here dumb enough to fall for it.
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Veho: They mostly gravitate to the politics section though.
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:57 PM - Localhorst86: **************** **/** ***
Aug 30, 2021 at 1:59 PM - kenenthk: My cc has been shortened to **** you
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: My dick has been elongated to fuck you.
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: AAAAAANYWAY.
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:00 PM - kenenthk: Not long enough
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: I had heard of an "everything bagel" before, but today I learned you can just take that seasoning, called "everything but the bagel", and put it on other stuff too.
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Veho: My mind has been blown.
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Veho: Can't really go make it at the moment because all sesame in the world has been tainted with illegal herbicides or some shit.
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:01 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, my wife had me buy a bottle of "everything seasoning" for when I make breads and stuff
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Lol they use to make customers ask for poppyseeds at customer service where I use to work
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Veho: "Want poppy? BEG FOR IT, BITCH!"
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:26 PM - kenenthk: Opium will be an extra $50
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:33 PM - Veho: Nah, you have to get them hooked first: https://i.imgur.com/M0048gZ.png
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Because it's the plural form of the word <- still too few
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:36 PM - kenenthk: Were the noodles msg free though
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Uhhh yes it is
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Learn2spell
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: Veho's was legit 9 characters
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: i can spell just fine, Veho can't
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I was talking about kens, not whatever veho put
Aug 30, 2021 at 2:51 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I'm sure Veho just typed ******** a bunch lol
Aug 30, 2021 at 3:02 PM - kenenthk: Let's just censor JD ;O
Aug 30, 2021 at 3:32 PM - Veho: What are you talking about TRJ, learn to count plz.
Aug 30, 2021 at 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Uno is a Spanish game
Aug 30, 2021 at 3:54 PM - Veho: Or is it Italian?
Aug 30, 2021 at 4:12 PM - SG854: It's a Spanish game made by Italians
Aug 30, 2021 at 5:37 PM - The Real Jdbye: ********* Veho
Aug 30, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Flame: Uno is made by Ufo people
Aug 30, 2021 at 6:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: ufoporno
Aug 30, 2021 at 6:25 PM - SG854: I'd like to thank all the members at nintendo for being such incredibly large bastards
Aug 30, 2021 at 8:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/lDRjqI-fBVI
Aug 30, 2021 at 11:07 PM - AsPika2219: Happy Malaysia Independence Day! Merdeka!!! 
Aug 30, 2021 at 11:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/LDfTYxz
Aug 31, 2021 at 12:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Yz35Tt5.mp4
Aug 31, 2021 at 12:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rleF4f1dBVo
Aug 31, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnBtHiT1ajk
Aug 31, 2021 at 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Tv5shB4Gg0 Free movie
Aug 31, 2021 at 1:38 AM - SG854: Remember when Olivia Munn was on G4? I Don't because I never watched G4.
Aug 31, 2021 at 1:38 AM - SG854: https://youtu.be/4um-EbU0xsE
Aug 31, 2021 at 1:38 AM - SG854: But the In Your Pants segment lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 1:39 AM - SG854: Was G4 a kids channel? Because AOTS aired after X-Play lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 1:45 AM - SG854: Back then what did parents think about their kids watching G4
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:16 AM - kenenthk: HBO after hours was my favorite channel when I was a kid
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMVgxOy1Nk0
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZq7fW6ftlU


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 1, 2021)

Aug 31, 2021 at 5:59 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb3x7s1w3hM NO WAY
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:22 AM - kenenthk: What's a frank ocean a new sonic burger
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:37 AM - GeekyGuy: A turkey and kimchi sandwich for breakfast. Lean turkey, plain kimchi -- no funky stuff added -- on Ezekiel bread. That's it, no other condiments or garbage. Damned delicious!
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:02 AM - wurstpistole: kimchi? ezekiel bread? wtf is this
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:04 AM - kenenthk: Food that people eat
Aug 31, 2021 at 10:14 AM - Veho: There once was this guy called Ezekiel...
Aug 31, 2021 at 10:54 AM - kenenthk: And a frog once turned into a prince
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:10 AM - Veho: The cow jumped over the Moon.
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:35 AM - kenenthk: And landed on Chicken.
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:40 AM - Veho: Kinky.
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Pork it's and taters for dinner tonight
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:44 AM - kenenthk: Porkbutts*
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:47 AM - Vic97: hello i'm new on this forum and sorry my english if i make mistake i'm not english
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:48 AM - Vic97: i need help for a issue when i try to send my switch in mod :/
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:48 AM - kenenthk: Do you have a Nintendo related question
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:49 AM - kenenthk: Ninjad
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:49 AM - Vic97: yup precisely about switch hack
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:50 AM - kenenthk: Ask here https://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-switch-discussions.282/
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:51 AM - Vic97: ah tahnk you very much!
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:52 AM - Vic97: should i create a new thread?
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:56 AM - kenenthk: Yes
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:56 AM - Veho: Yes.
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:57 AM - kenenthk: 80% of the time the questions probably been answered so searching the forums might be better first
Aug 31, 2021 at 12:01 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ouxVFMJ-KkQ
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.theverge.com/2021/8/31/22649940/windows-11-release-date-features-devices-free-upgrade
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am hating on Windows 10 as of late....
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Handles external hard drives like a drunk trying to perform microsurgery
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Seriously Windows 7 was better
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plug the drive in go to My PC and omg it's like right there just click on it
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:20 PM - kenenthk: It just wants to make sure you automatically loose all your data with a fresh format so you can have more space 
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Localhorst86: do you really need to connect 13 external 5TB Harddrives of hardcore porn to your system?
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No but 20 10TB drives yes111
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:21 PM - kenenthk: Well where else will he store his millions of hours worth of midget porn
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Would that even be enough for a xnxx site rip?
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Localhorst86: only one way to find out
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Localhorst86: maths
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:22 PM - kenenthk: If it's just midgets I'm sure they won't take up that much hard drive space
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:24 PM - kenenthk: Imagine the guys job that it is to go through reported videos and delete that that would be horrible on the eyes
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 10:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Plug the drive in go to My PC and omg it's like right there just click on it < I mean uhh...that's what happens for me on 10? lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:25 PM - Localhorst86: why would they have to delete it?
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Pretty sure the site has public upload thing I don't know
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom my laptop is the pits when it comes to external drives 
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well stop downloading all those "midget amputee porn.exe"s then 
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk they do kind of... you have to create an account and stuff....
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:27 PM - kenenthk: It is entertaining reading comments on those sites like someone really wanted to give a thought out comment on it lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey my living fleshligh collection is the largest hmmm and the smallest... in the world!!!
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk there is someone who comments on the furniture lol hilarious
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I hope the cleaning crew is paid well...
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:29 PM - kenenthk: Probably paid more then the fluffer
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well he does it for fun
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Can we get make up to cover this mole
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:32 PM - kenenthk: I got curious that sites revenue is at like 12mill owners must be living the dream becoming millionaires off a porn site lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's it kenenthk we should start our own porn site "Nerds and rejects only" lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Best we got is gamerzmum for auditions 
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Or just look for content without watermarks like everyone else does
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:40 PM - kenenthk: Amazonian.com sounds better have your 3rd world wife in less then 2 days!
Aug 31, 2021 at 3:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hire those kids "I am not gay but 20 dollars is 20 dollars" surely they are 18 by now lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:00 PM - kenenthk: Lol people throwing insults at each other in the live action resident evil film thread
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-NxodiGPCU
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:16 PM - Flame: the end is near people!
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: rear end or dead end? lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Flame: bit of both 
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I ordered a 4TB Pi 4 thing lol turns out you have to "burn" the 128GB SD card image from the Hard drive... lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:32 PM - Flame: well yeah
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So ready to try that... probably in the long run will end up doing my own thing with that though. Typically these giant rom sets try to cater to everyone even kids...
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tend to cater to top 100 with a complex formula of best version of the game.... Like Doom is best on PS1 even better than the PC version (stock)
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So I wouldn't have the SNES version on there at all
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or any other version really
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:36 PM - Flame: time to buy a 1TB microsd you cheapstake
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Flame: 
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have a 512GB one here lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Like 8 256GB ones... lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Countless 128GB ones lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Flame: BUT 1TB?
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lots of 2 and 4TB hard drives 
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Flame: answer me damnit!
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even my Wii has 2TB lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think my main PC has like 14 or 16TB  lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: This laptop has 3TB but it's all NVME 
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:40 PM - Flame: Loose, Footloose Kick off your Sunday shoes Oowhee, Marie Shake it, shake it for me Whoa, Milo C'mon, c'mon let go Lose your blues Everybody cut, Everybody cut Everybody cut, Everybody cut Everybody cut, Everybody cut Everybody cut Footloose
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Flame: >This laptop has 3TB but it's all NVME???
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Flame: Psionic Roshambo you a man of culture
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:41 PM - Flame: i see
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I bought the 2nd 2TB drive to add to it and a lot of my steam games lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1660 Ti so it plays most of them pretty good, man does Far Cry Primal kick the fans on though loo
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:46 PM - kenenthk: I do wonder when they'll finally release 2tb micro sd cards
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They could probably do it now, but China is fighting Covid 23 right now
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also Godzilla and Trump
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:47 PM - kenenthk: It of course needs to be 3 times the price as a standard hard drive
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy 20 they are small and you will surely vacuum up some of them on accident lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Anyone willing to buy my phone case that supports 3.25” hard drives
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: Firmly pocketable
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone case that supports a small NVME drive wouldn't be a bad idea
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: for those semi pro phone photographers
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:50 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but most would opt for micro until phone manufacturers figure out a way to support nvmes
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:51 PM - kenenthk: Doubt it ever happens
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:52 PM - kenenthk: You could make one that attaches to the court and maybe fit passthrough with a bump on it
Aug 31, 2021 at 4:52 PM - kenenthk: C port*
Aug 31, 2021 at 5:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: well that's annoying, that Pi 4 image still doesn't work
Aug 31, 2021 at 5:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just quick scrolls some text about eeprom update or something
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:00 PM - kenenthk: Did you American Pi it again
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah so now I am just going to try setting botocera by myself with the 4TB drive with all the roms... lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The image they provided on the 128GB is bad somehow
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Every other image I have tried on the Pi 4 works fine
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I switch them out like game cartridges lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Although I knew things where going to be iffy when I looked it up online.... The original person who did it created the image in August of 2020 and they are not the person who sold it to me... so basically I just paid for 4TB's of presorted ROM's sorted for Pi lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:31 PM - cearp: talking about pis, I had one of mine running osmc/kodi - every few months it would get powered down badly/powercut and need reinstalling again
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:32 PM - cearp: I replaced it with an odroid n2+, much much better, can use emmc so I shouldn't have to worry about the microsd card being weird again, 4k output, nice
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:32 PM - cearp: psi, how much was the 4tb of roms lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:47 PM - Flame: tree fidy
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:51 PM - cearp: I was surprised until I realized you're not psi!
Aug 31, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Flame: i sold it to him
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:00 PM - Flame: mans got to make a living
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:11 PM - Flame: feed the wife and children
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:45 PM - AncientBoi: What about the dog? he's hungry too. LoL
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:53 PM - DinohScene: mutts stay outside
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:54 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 12:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Just quick scrolls some text about eeprom update or something < Might just need to update the bootloader which is easy enough
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:54 PM - plasma: whats gbatemps stance on xdelta patches for a mod for a game?
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Patches themselves are fine
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:55 PM - plasma: got a project i want to release but I dont know if i can post it here or not
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as there are no ROMs or copyrighted content included, you can post it
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:56 PM - plasma: the patch was made using a rom i dumped and an edited rom, i assume that I cant post that
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Correct, ROMs themselves are strictly not allowed, including patched ROMs
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:57 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So long as it's just a patch to patch your content in, no problems here
Aug 31, 2021 at 7:59 PM - plasma: yeah its just a 1.4gb xdelta to apply to the rom, no patched roms or roms in general, so thought id check first as i would rather be safe than sorry
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:18 PM - DinohScene: does the patch contain any copy righted code?
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:19 PM - cearp: which game?
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:21 PM - DinohScene: Pong!
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 1.4GB of 4K textures and animations for Pong
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:23 PM - plasma: see i thought it might, as the patch was made via xdelta using a clean decrypted rom and a final build of the mod i was working on
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:23 PM - plasma: its for 3ds lmao
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:24 PM - cearp: ha, there's an arcade near me that has a 'new, modern' pong, 4 player, analog wheel to spin (forget what they are called, and terrible annoying announcer who announces when you pick up a new power up
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:24 PM - cearp: http://8-bitcentral.com/images/blog/2019/pongKnockOut_tn.jpg I think this is exactly it
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:26 PM - cearp: also, happy birthday plasma
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:26 PM - plasma: not my birthday over here yet  but thank you!!
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:28 PM - cearp: no problem (was just checking out your profile and noticed, was trying to be nosey and see what this patch is for!)
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Tom I installed Botocera on a MicroSD card it boots fine see's the hard drive and that it's almost full... but will not parse games from it lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:29 PM - plasma: its for an Inazuma Eleven game, but its not small changes lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:30 PM - cearp: cool! I wanted to play it (in the days of gateway) but just never got around to it
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:31 PM - cearp: do try and publish your notes/info on hacking the game, I am sure it will be appreciated
Aug 31, 2021 at 8:51 PM - plasma: i plan to eventually, already moved on to another project in the same series hah
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I figured it out, it has to have the correct file structure for Botocera to see the roms lol
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You can't just point it in the right direction
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/oETHWvG.jpg
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/00rpg5Q.png
Aug 31, 2021 at 9:36 PM - cearp: nice magic school bus
Aug 31, 2021 at 10:06 PM - AncientBoi: lol, what has she been smokin?
Aug 31, 2021 at 10:08 PM - AncientBoi: and omg! that cats gonna get it. poor cat
Aug 31, 2021 at 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/TR9zFJp
Aug 31, 2021 at 10:53 PM - AncientBoi: omg
Aug 31, 2021 at 11:33 PM - kenenthk: Weird mail always comes at 3 I got a package out for delivery and nothing updated about it going on 6pm
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:24 AM - kenenthk: Lol apparently the seller didn't add my address
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:39 AM - AncientBoi: spam. they just want your info.
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:41 AM - AncientBoi: I get 300 to 400 of them a day
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:53 AM - kenenthk: That's your fault you knew what you were getting into when you signed up for 20 yotwinks
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:54 AM - Adelton: Ola, boa  noite , gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar com problema em um switch
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:54 AM - Adelton: Acredito que seja  um v1
Sep 1, 2021 at 12:56 AM - AncientBoi: yotwinks?
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: my friends birthday is coming soon im finna build him a keyboard
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:05 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i told him this he said "no i want thigh highs" never mind he doesn't deserve a keyboard
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:20 AM - Scott_pilgrim: actualy fuck it hes getting a keyboard since there is no way i can explain why im buying thigh highs for a boy to my parents
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:36 AM - Chary: Thigh high key switches?
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:36 AM - Chary: Is that epomakers next gimmick


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 2, 2021)

Sep 1, 2021 at 6:18 AM - The Real Jdbye: your friend sounds pretty gay
Sep 1, 2021 at 6:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: well he's my boyfriend
Sep 1, 2021 at 6:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: i think i cant tell if we're actually dating or it's a  extremely elabarote joke
Sep 1, 2021 at 6:50 AM - Scott_pilgrim: "Thigh high key switches?" holy shit  that's an amazing idea
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:27 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2d8m3qGxjY
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:37 AM - kenenthk: What if a keyboards main purpose was just to type things
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: well i mean yeah thats what a mechnical keyboard boils down to
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:42 AM - Scott_pilgrim: its all about different ways to type things
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:45 AM - kenenthk: Serious business
Sep 1, 2021 at 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mechanical I enjoy typing on, I can type on any style but mech just feels better
Sep 1, 2021 at 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Sexbots are said to have mx keys for titties
Sep 1, 2021 at 1:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Ibqthuu.mp4
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/9lAsQyi0HyA?feature=share
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She was a real hose beast
Sep 1, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hoes with hose...
Sep 1, 2021 at 4:06 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/MY8dnDv.mp4
Sep 1, 2021 at 4:15 PM - Veho: Ay caramba!
Sep 1, 2021 at 4:30 PM - kenenthk: https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwiume-Vi97yAhWUHH0KHWCVC0IYABAVGgJwdg&ae=2&ohost=www.google.com&cid=CAESQeD2mAfSfzafPmBl7E7Kxc-CHWuwPteXLg9oOiMy0kQG53yW4EXDpKGLdZFV60GeC1KhmonOHLG_tsN5jemKz-nJ&sig=AOD64_1X-0a70kUhgJCK9RTRMhjgCNLvGA&ctype=5&q=&ved=2ahUKEwj-leOVi97yAhXGpJ4KHRleBwcQwg96BAgBEEQ&dct=1&adurl=
Sep 1, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Veho: *******
Sep 1, 2021 at 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: *************
Sep 1, 2021 at 4:57 PM - Veho: How dare you?
Sep 1, 2021 at 5:03 PM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 1, 2021 at 5:09 PM - kenenthk: **** you
Sep 1, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HUNN5Mh.mp4
Sep 1, 2021 at 6:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well one time I **** on a ****** and that **** was nasty.
Sep 1, 2021 at 6:38 PM - The Real Jdbye: eww we don't want to hear about your **** 
Sep 1, 2021 at 6:44 PM - Something whatever: Gotta stay... positive (￣ヘ￣
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: the shitbox is not the place for you if you want positivity
Sep 1, 2021 at 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: this is where we shit
Sep 1, 2021 at 8:22 PM - kenenthk: **** your positivity
Sep 1, 2021 at 8:38 PM - kenenthk: https://www.officedepot.com/a/products/7391635/Shaquille-ONeal-Zethus-Bonded-Leather-High/?cm_mmc=FBIG-_-RTG-_-URL-_-DPA&cm_mmca1=Core&cm_mmca2=lf&utm_source=facebookinstagram&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=dpa_na_dyn_core_prch_rtg&utm_content=dyn_dyn&utm_term=dyn&fbclid=IwAR3en7DD-9dgBC58YgXSCrohONiWLJ-EHCQy4UELB7lg6zA7tXt9V4RHFuA rip all gaming chairs
Sep 1, 2021 at 8:58 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: NO POOP IN S-H-O-U-T  BOX 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:04 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: Why do we have a poop emote? O_O
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That's leftovers from 2 girls they only had 1 cup so.....
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:07 PM - WiiMiiSwitch: hello
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Oh interesting, apparently that cheapo ultrawide is one of the few 1440p monitors the PS5 will output 4k to for downsampling lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Have fun playing the two games it's suitable for 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >PS5
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: >Two games
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Whew, that's pushing it ;O;
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Kek
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:14 PM - kenenthk: That new god win Max model does sound a bit tempting
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Gpd
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:15 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If the Steam Deck didn't exist I'd probably agree
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: The joysticks kinda kill it but not like they had many options
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I like the form factor of the Max better I think
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:17 PM - kenenthk: Plus standard m.2 slots
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:18 PM - kenenthk: It'd be nice just to see a full OLED 1080p 120hz display in that form factor with same io
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The problem with that is the specs you'll get, you're probably never going to hit 120hz at 1080p
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 720p 120hz maybe, depending on the game
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:22 PM - kenenthk: Hell I'd take 90
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I mean, current stuff struggles to even hit 60 lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:23 PM - kenenthk: LTTs video showed mouse cursor shadowing on the Intel model lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The Steam Deck has the best hardware and Valve said most games target 30fps lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Or something to that effect
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's hard to use <120hz screens
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: For me lol
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:24 PM - kenenthk: SteamDeck users > https://youtu.be/SLGuOLG1jrE
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: My phone being 120hz, and now both PC monitors being 144 it's just...gross 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:25 PM - kenenthk: Well you could just mail me your phone ;O
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might not have to exchange my Z Fold 2, so I'll sell you that for cheap ;O;
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Has a cluster of dead pixels in the middle of the folded screen though 
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:26 PM - kenenthk: Was it the El Chapo version
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Should have the Fold 3 next weekish
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:28 PM - kenenthk: Make sure it's shipped directly from Pablo  free drugs with every order
Sep 1, 2021 at 9:28 PM - kenenthk: https://www.pcmag.com/news/the-phone-from-pablo-escobars-brother-is-just-a-galaxy-fold-covered-in?amp=true
Sep 1, 2021 at 10:05 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/qfRo7Gv.jpg
Sep 1, 2021 at 10:07 PM - kenenthk: Inb4 Netflix ruins it
Sep 1, 2021 at 10:08 PM - Veho: 
Sep 1, 2021 at 10:21 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/IV4S3cWZLrQ
Sep 2, 2021 at 12:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bI7f4IP.jpg
Sep 2, 2021 at 3:49 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh my mom said "no more keyboards you have enough" wtf
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:50 AM - kenenthk: Listen to mother


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 3, 2021)

Sep 2, 2021 at 5:37 AM - RichardTheKing: I prefer to listen to EarthBound, myself.
Sep 2, 2021 at 5:40 AM - Scott_pilgrim: gonna listen to mutter
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:04 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/CpiYoYbbX74
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/l7yt-VPYtOA?feature=share
Sep 2, 2021 at 11:29 AM - kenenthk: The one time I need my pliers to get this broken recliner out and I can't find them
Sep 2, 2021 at 11:54 AM - DinohScene: use bolt cutters
Sep 2, 2021 at 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Has a cluster of dead pixels in the middle of the folded screen though  <- and you... accepted tht?
Sep 2, 2021 at 12:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: that*
Sep 2, 2021 at 12:51 PM - kenenthk: I think most phones have a 1 year replacement option if that probably happened when his warranty ran out which most shit breaks when it does
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: Has a cluster of dead pixels in the middle of the folded screen though <- and you... accepted tht? < I mean, I broke it soooo...yes?
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:05 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It's like 5 pixels lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Shit happens lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I could get it fixed, but there's no reason to when I'm getting an upgrade in a week
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Plus it's still pretty new tech I am sure it will get better
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The tech is fine, I just dropped it and the screen fell on the corner of my nightstand lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ouch lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But given the huge real estate, it basically doesn't matter anyways lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well I think it does video out you can turn it into a game system or something
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Flame: but tom can you run crysis with dead pixels?
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Meh, I'll probably just sell it off for cheap lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:09 PM - Flame: which phone you getting soon tom?
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Samsung A21 lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Flame: Nokia 3210?
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:10 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Z Fold 3 
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:11 PM - Flame: MY S21 >
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:11 PM - Flame: Tom what scam are you doing
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Flame: ill buy it off you tom.....
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:12 PM - kenenthk: Samsung ABC69 to launch 2030
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Flame: for $3.50
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You can have my Z Fold 2 with the dead pixels ;O;
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:13 PM - Flame: i hope to be alive when apple is about to release iPhone 69
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:13 PM - Flame: Z Fold 2 for 3.50
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:13 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Plus $1000 S+H ;O;
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:14 PM - Flame: $1000 S+H ?
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:14 PM - Flame: another scam
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:15 PM - kenenthk: Should be there in 24-35 days
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/uTpD93y
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:21 PM - kenenthk: ER Nurse: How did you catch on fire, would rather not talk about it
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uwuPjWp.jpg
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Veho: It's the only way some people can get into a threesome.
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Veho: "How did you catch fire, and end up with a bottle up your ass?"
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:54 PM - Veho: "I'd rather not say."
Sep 2, 2021 at 1:56 PM - kenenthk: Plot twist: The bottle was already there before she got caught on fire
Sep 2, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: There's a bottle on the table and she lands ass-first on it. There may have been a second bottle in there already, but this one definitely joined in.
Sep 2, 2021 at 2:02 PM - kenenthk: If you can shove full peppers up there why not
Sep 2, 2021 at 2:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/PnHWS6X.jpg
Sep 2, 2021 at 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: accurate
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:11 PM - fallguy441: guys
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:18 PM - SG854: Yikes
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:20 PM - SG854: Nokia N-Gage
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:20 PM - SG854: Sonic N
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:24 PM - SG854: Has N Sane graphics
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/pClc8lE.mp4
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neck Fu...
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Don't let him give you the BJ of death...
Sep 2, 2021 at 4:58 PM - Veho: The ole dick twist.
Sep 2, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/nQsQHuz.mp4
Sep 2, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: Salty.
Sep 2, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: No face she's not use to making
Sep 2, 2021 at 7:34 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/s24tN6ODlhs
Sep 2, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/HigeChv.jpg
Sep 2, 2021 at 9:31 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09BBFZJQW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_3VXC46YFXZZ3BG2V85RE
Sep 2, 2021 at 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Package I've been waiting on for a month just has to come in late today cause the postman called in sick 
Sep 2, 2021 at 9:51 PM - Sicklyboy: 190 on that thing lmao get fucked
Sep 2, 2021 at 9:53 PM - kenenthk: Pls sickly beautiful hdmi upscaling
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Sicklyboy: know what else has hdmi upscalingf
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Sicklyboy: deez nuts
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: eyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy gotem
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:08 PM - Veho: 1080p nutsack.
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:08 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but 2k upgrade em
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:19 PM - kenenthk: https://gizmodo.com/the-feds-want-to-know-what-the-mcfuck-is-going-on-with-1847601805/amp
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:32 PM - Veho: I thought that was just a meme.
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Didn't that one investigation or documentary or whatever already figure that out?
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I know it spawned that one website that uses bots to tell you if it's broken in your area lol
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://mcbroken.com/ < This one
Sep 2, 2021 at 10:36 PM - kenenthk: Lol mcbroken.com
Sep 2, 2021 at 11:13 PM - kenenthk: https://www.revolt.tv/news/2021/9/2/22654532/dog-the-bounty-hunter-n-word-eminem
Sep 3, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just assume it's broken lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't even bother trying to order it anymore
Sep 3, 2021 at 3:11 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/WONDERTIFY-Bathroom-Curtains-Water-Repellent-72x72Inch/dp/B09B61K1TG/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=dead+inside+shower+curtain&qid=1630634619&sr=8-3


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 4, 2021)

Sep 3, 2021 at 6:21 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08V16797L/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_PZTC0JB8Q1E9HR257131 kinda tempted to get this along with my chair lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:39 AM - Veho: The Cube.
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:52 AM - kenenthk: Good trilogy
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:08 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cube 2 is best
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:09 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Cube 3 should have been a hellraiser crossover
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.androidpolice.com/2021/09/02/nova-launcher-7-beta-is-rolling-out-with-a-visual-refresh-in-tow-apk-download/
Sep 3, 2021 at 12:22 PM - DinohScene: I used to have Cube 2 on dvd
Sep 3, 2021 at 12:22 PM - DinohScene: no clue if it survived the movings or if me ex flogged it off
Sep 3, 2021 at 12:59 PM - kenenthk: I have the trilogy on my Plex server should rewatch it soon
Sep 3, 2021 at 1:10 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/ehkgGxbvYgY?feature=share
Sep 3, 2021 at 1:51 PM - Veho: Psi is right, they really should make a Cube/Hellraiser crossover. The Cube is a giant reproduction of the Cenobite puzzle.
Sep 3, 2021 at 1:52 PM - Veho: It needs to be solved from the inside.
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxox1GC2Iyo
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: MOON
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: WILL
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Veho: FALL
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:01 PM - banjo2: the moon is not real
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:01 PM - banjo2: please don't tell me you listen to the government
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:10 PM - Veho: banjo, this is a movie. You know, make believe. Please don't tell me you think movies are true.
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:18 PM - Veho: I know the Moon doesn't exist in real life, but in movies, anything is possible.
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:45 PM - kenenthk: Fu Veho Jack gave his life for a good bang on a cruise ship
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:46 PM - kenenthk: That's someone to look up to
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:55 PM - Veho: Or down.
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:55 PM - Veho: Sonce, you know, he's at the bottom of the ocean.
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:56 PM - kenenthk: That's usually where women put you
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:56 PM - Veho: Gave his life for a back seat quickie.
Sep 3, 2021 at 2:59 PM - kenenthk: At least it was in a fancy car that probably belonged to her fiance
Sep 3, 2021 at 3:00 PM - Veho: It was just some random car, cars didn't have locks at the time.
Sep 3, 2021 at 3:12 PM - kenenthk: Yeah but the dude was rich he could've owned all them until he shot himself in the mouth after the stock market crash
Sep 3, 2021 at 3:14 PM - kenenthk: Or so I've read
Sep 3, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/81U0zue.jpg
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:13 PM - kenenthk: Well shit heating bill was $40 more then normal this month
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:14 PM - Veho: My heating bill -is- $40. Dude.
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was so fucking hot so much last month, I dread to think what my electric bill looks like
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:17 PM - Tom Bombadildo: All last week was basically 90sF ._.
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Tom Bombadildo: AC was on basically 24/7 to keep up
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:20 PM - kenenthk: Mine was close to $100 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my electric bill is normally like $150 a month 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Expensive 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Central air and all my PCs accounts for like $100 of that or so 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:21 PM - kenenthk: Evergy was all like just set it to 78 in 90 degree weather
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:21 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I wouldn't be surprised if it's over $200 with how much the AC's been on last month
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:22 PM - kenenthk: At least my water bill never goes over $35 so there's that
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:23 PM - Veho: You guys are getting robbed.
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Well geese Veho you act like we live in a country that gives a fuck about it's citizens 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You think that's bad, my state has one of the better electric rates 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: $0.125 per KWH lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:25 PM - kenenthk: $100 is pretty up there for a single bedroom apartment
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:25 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, for a single bed apartment that's pretty high
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:26 PM - kenenthk: I can't function without it being on 72 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But my $150 for a single family home with a basement like mine is probably about average for MI lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffffffffft 72?
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's boiling
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 68F or GTFO 
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:27 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Well, I actually upped it to 70F during the day to help cut back lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Doesn't help I have one of those old wheel ones so it's probably never accurate
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:27 PM - kenenthk: Thermostats anyway
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, having just a single temp sensor in my thermostat doesn't help lol, need to pick up some of those Nest sensor things to toss in some of the other rooms to make the central air a bit more efficient lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:29 PM - kenenthk: So many damn rules where I live though won't even let us change them out almost want to break the damn thing and make maintenance change it
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:29 PM - kenenthk: It suddenly melted it's plastic off ;O
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:34 PM - Veho: "Sir, the burns are external. Did you melt this with a lighter?" "Noooo, it melted all by itself. Fix it."
Sep 3, 2021 at 4:36 PM - kenenthk: We'll have it fixed in 3 weeks 
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:04 PM - kenenthk: Fucking power surge right when I was about to watch TV and eat something 
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep mu house at 70 last month was like 160 dollars
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But this month should be cheaper
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I spent like 20K on these super windows to keep the heat out they work amazing
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:45 PM - kenenthk: Psi you can drop another 20k toward my energy bill
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: When the zombie apocalypses happens I will be safe in my house behind bullet resistant windows
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:46 PM - kenenthk: Least I know where to go when I become a zombie
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I will be inside eating cereal and coffee while you shamble around outside 
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:47 PM - kenenthk: I'll be sure to turn into a zombie naked
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I will fill my sprinklers with oil so I can watch zombies slip and fall
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Greased up zombie deaf guy
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:49 PM - kenenthk: How is it every zombie has shredded up clothes you'd at least think one came out the tailor
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:49 PM - kenenthk: Given that you live in Florida you'd probably get those by the dozen
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or from a strip club lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The worst would be the zombie S&M people
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Least zombie rappers would just shoot at each other
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Some chick coming at you trying to bite you while wearing a strap on
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:52 PM - kenenthk: I had a big steak omelette and think my feet are going numb now
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wKnbios
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/NG6OEn5.jpg
Sep 3, 2021 at 5:54 PM - kenenthk: The cupcake pancakes probably didn't help :hmm:
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Veho: Greased up zombie deaf guy sounds funny but he would be no different from any other zombie, the grease would give him no advantage. But imagine this: greased up zombie hunters.
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Veho: All those zombie movies where people go out geared to the teeth and are all full of clothing, bandoliers, ammo belts, bullshit, all stuff that a zombie can easily grab.
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:01 PM - Veho: Here's a superior zombie hunting outfit: stripper pants, break-away gear holster, and grease.
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:06 PM - kenenthk: Huh TMobile is offering internet now
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:09 PM - kenenthk: Lol it's just crappy 5g tower speeds
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: At crazy high prices
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 2GB of data free!!! 40 dollars per gig after
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:19 PM - kenenthk: $60 at 500mbps vs $50 of 10 Mbps on a good days let's see
Sep 3, 2021 at 6:43 PM - kenenthk: Hope someone leaks a teardown video of a steamdeck dev kit if it's the same as the ones they're showing off won't be much different from retails probably
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Niwlku7.png
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:40 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/44Jrr3w/Screenshot-20210903-132930.jpg
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Veho: Bacon Lettuce Tomato Cheese?
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Veho: B l t ch
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Yeah, that's been posted for years lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Veho: That, and the "must let tom pick mayo" or whatever.
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It was onion IIRC lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Must Lett Tom Pick Onion
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fx1jsRH.jpg
Sep 3, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Veho: Yeah.
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:05 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/7PYmJQtsaTQ
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:28 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/2gpQm35jU_E
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yA4EU0e.jpg
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:44 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iwDwsMX
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:52 PM - Veho: He died the way he lived.
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/s6FD9Yr
Sep 3, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho we should all be so lucky
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:03 PM - Veho: Ghosts have notoriously bad motor skills. They are good at gross movement but anything fine or delicate is right out the window.
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:03 PM - Veho: Don't trust them with a mop.
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4ixKbucEU0
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:10 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yTS8dVK.jpg
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:12 PM - kenenthk: Ghosts are like floating see through cats thought to have them is cool but they end up being little pricks
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/C_fuVzn817o
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/Smurfs-Mission-Vileaf-Collectors-Nintendo-Switch/dp/B09D4R4V8Y/ref=mp_s_a_1_30?crid=3OOS0XSXS6X00&dchild=1&keywords=switch+games&qid=1630702493&sprefix=switch+&sr=8-30
Sep 3, 2021 at 9:58 PM - Veho: Speaking of a bunch of little pricks, eh?
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:17 PM - kenenthk: How many times have we told you to stop speaking into mirrors 
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:37 PM - Veho: Bloody Mary Bloody Mary Bloody Mary
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:41 PM - kenenthk: Why call that bitch when you can have biggie smalls
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:44 PM - Veho: I was asking for a drink.
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:45 PM - kenenthk: You could say he could give you a shot
Sep 3, 2021 at 10:52 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/9tQwzK8/Screenshot-20210903-164904.jpg I have 1 item in my cart
Sep 3, 2021 at 11:10 PM - kenenthk: https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/09/03/arizona-dad-confronts-principal-quarantine-zipties/
Sep 4, 2021 at 1:35 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/yg6Svfh.jpg
Sep 4, 2021 at 1:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/9emUnZT.jpg
Sep 4, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/MyljZcu.jpg
Sep 4, 2021 at 2:10 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/zhqBrlg.jpg
Sep 4, 2021 at 2:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qsZBgHt.mp4
Sep 4, 2021 at 3:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: fuck everything
Sep 4, 2021 at 3:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I keep getting your warnings on Steam lol
Sep 4, 2021 at 3:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Phone stuff has been going around lol
Sep 4, 2021 at 4:04 AM - OleJoeShimo: came here expecting to not expect, accepted not accepting very unacceptable
Sep 4, 2021 at 4:53 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/Y2XvhtL


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 5, 2021)

Sep 4, 2021 4:57 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7iMVd0qNuU
Sep 4, 2021 4:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TmbQ3RAK5I
Sep 4, 2021 4:59 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaPzGzs_Uuo
Sep 4, 2021 4:59 AM - Scott_pilgrim: this dude flight is retarded
Sep 4, 2021 5:01 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM8hDyDIWxU&t=166s
Sep 4, 2021 7:21 AM - kenenthk: https://mobile.twitter.com/adultswim/status/1433784399460552712?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1433784399460552712%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fscreenrant.com%2Frick-morty-live-action-christopher-lloyd-video%2F
Sep 4, 2021 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: warnings on steam huh?
Sep 4, 2021 8:07 AM - The Real Jdbye: Psi
Sep 4, 2021 9:17 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/mTyUqNG.jpg
Sep 4, 2021 10:27 AM - kenenthk: That's another hard drive that took a stumble and broke 
Sep 4, 2021 11:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: The Real Jdbye it says something about don't click any links I send you lol
Sep 4, 2021 11:49 AM - kenenthk: That's a temp pop up whenever someone signs up
Sep 4, 2021 11:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/GmNyXVC.mp4
Sep 4, 2021 11:52 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0995XXRXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_SZT2PXZDDF7GE5403E31 Looks like this items free unless it's a seller's glitch on the item lol
Sep 4, 2021 11:54 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/SQWUdZv
Sep 4, 2021 11:55 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Thanks kenenthk I ordered them and indeed the total was 0 and free shipping lol
Sep 4, 2021 11:56 AM - kenenthk: Order 10 you can keep adding them to your cart 
Sep 4, 2021 11:56 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I want to order like 1,000 lol
Sep 4, 2021 11:57 AM - kenenthk: Inb4 we're sorry that was a mistake here $5 promo credit
Sep 4, 2021 11:57 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol well is that credit per item? so 5,000 dollars promo credit lol
Sep 4, 2021 11:58 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Buy a new PC lol
Sep 4, 2021 11:59 AM - kenenthk: It has like 3 50% off options in the promo details lol
Sep 4, 2021 12:01 PM - kenenthk: Since it's 150% off you still owe me for the other 50%
Sep 4, 2021 12:04 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08TN2TF86/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_dl_HS9PAZ2YBTCBGX0QJG4H kinda tempted to order this
Sep 4, 2021 12:25 PM - Veho: THIS IS WHY YOU'RE POOR, KEN
Sep 4, 2021 12:28 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 7:52 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0995XXRXP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_SZT2PXZDDF7GE5403E31 Looks like this items free unless it's a seller's glitch on the item lol < The seller has a 15% rating, pretty sure it's just fake and you'll never get anything lol
Sep 4, 2021 12:31 PM - Veho: Hey Tom, can you buy me this shit and send it to me: https://www.amazon.com/NERF-Roundhouse-Rotating-Integrated-Magazines/dp/B0812GHR5Z/
Sep 4, 2021 12:32 PM - Veho: Amazon estimates shipping and handling to Europe at $90, I'm pretty sure it can be done cheaper.
Sep 4, 2021 12:32 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Sure, just give me $80 in shipping fees ;O;
Sep 4, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: Well, that's technically cheaper...
Sep 4, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: I was thinking more like $30 for the whole deal  
Sep 4, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: 
Sep 4, 2021 12:33 PM - Veho: No but seriously, do you have some shipping estimator handy?
Sep 4, 2021 12:37 PM - kenenthk: Lol I just noticed Business Address:wushenqiwushenzhaozhenzhengfusuozaidieerduosishi
Sep 4, 2021 12:37 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Cheapest I can find is like $40 lol
Sep 4, 2021 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 4, 2021 12:39 PM - Veho: Fuckers.
Sep 4, 2021 12:40 PM - Veho: Meanwhile shipping from China is free.
Sep 4, 2021 12:40 PM - Veho: America really doesn't want to stimulate its economy  
Sep 4, 2021 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 4, 2021 12:41 PM - kenenthk: We're too busy destroying our own homes in riots
Sep 4, 2021 12:42 PM - Veho: You're pretty good at hiding those riots from the rest of the world, too.
Sep 4, 2021 12:43 PM - kenenthk: We should be due for another one pretty soon haven't gotten y any stimulus in 4 months
Sep 4, 2021 12:45 PM - kenenthk: I'm rioting psis home hear he has good stuff
Sep 4, 2021 12:48 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Z9OZ2A-c62g
Sep 4, 2021 12:50 PM - Veho: "How dare you look at our software?"
Sep 4, 2021 1:00 PM - kenenthk: You can look but don't touch
Sep 4, 2021 1:19 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/NQomhHkzzLY?feature=share
Sep 4, 2021 1:56 PM - sdkk108: I can't download any link content. Does anyone know why?
Sep 4, 2021 2:38 PM - kenenthk: Well friend just got covid a 2nd time
Sep 4, 2021 2:42 PM - Veho: COVID 2: Electric Bugaloo.
Sep 4, 2021 2:42 PM - Veho: Variants do be like that tho.
Sep 4, 2021 2:53 PM - kenenthk: Delta incoming in 3
Sep 4, 2021 2:58 PM - Veho: Delta nothing, Mu is the new hotness.
Sep 4, 2021 2:59 PM - kenenthk: Rip hospital capacity
Sep 4, 2021 3:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.foxnews.com/politics/florida-diner-forced-to-close-due-to-popularity-after-posting-sign-telling-biden-supporters-to-keep-out.amp
Sep 4, 2021 3:24 PM - Veho: Retards gonna retard.
Sep 4, 2021 3:28 PM - kenenthk: But Biden raising prices on gas kill him
Sep 4, 2021 3:37 PM - Veho: Biden caused hurricane Ida.
Sep 4, 2021 3:41 PM - kenenthk: Biden stole my food stamps
Sep 4, 2021 3:45 PM - Veho: Biden ate my balls.
Sep 4, 2021 4:03 PM - AncientBoi: [crunch crunch crunch] Liar. No he didn't
Sep 4, 2021 4:23 PM - kenenthk: Are you eating Vehos balls or my food stamps?
Sep 4, 2021 4:42 PM - Veho: He used your food stamps to buy my balls.
Sep 4, 2021 4:44 PM - kenenthk: But didn't pay for the produce
Sep 4, 2021 4:46 PM - Veho: I ate the balls but I didn't eat the brussel sprouts.
Sep 4, 2021 4:47 PM - kenenthk: No your carrots her other other best friend
Sep 4, 2021 5:18 PM - AncientBoi: What?! No cucumbers?
Sep 4, 2021 5:28 PM - Veho: My cucumber is taken.
Sep 4, 2021 5:29 PM - kenenthk: That just means it's a pickle now
Sep 4, 2021 6:08 PM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08FJCHQ7V/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_dl_KN427PCG3WKEMP37JAJV lol hand cranked rising desk
Sep 4, 2021 6:23 PM - Veho: Saw one like that in Ikea. It doesn't get tall enough for me. Fucking midgets, the lot of you.
Sep 4, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: The crank mechanism is pretty smooth though. Balanced, easy to use, not bad.
Sep 4, 2021 6:34 PM - Veho: Compared to raising/lowering other "adjustable height" desks this is fucking awesome.
Sep 4, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FoqYRBo.mp4
Sep 4, 2021 7:10 PM - Veho: Sugar daddy.
Sep 4, 2021 7:13 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7zVbWik.mp4
Sep 4, 2021 9:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Well they fixed that free earphone thing, but they shipped the 2 I ordered lol
Sep 4, 2021 9:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Still free lol
Sep 4, 2021 9:32 PM - kenenthk: Mine just says arriving September 16th
Sep 4, 2021 10:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/olURfwG.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 6, 2021)

Sep 5, 2021 at 5:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRiZ1MoAa5c
Sep 5, 2021 at 5:47 AM - aadz93: https://youtu.be/RcVZq2HKvXY
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:10 AM - The Real Jdbye: Veho: Saw one like that in Ikea. It doesn't get tall enough for me. Fucking midgets, the lot of you. <- probably not intended as a standing desk
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:18 AM - Veho: It's literally sold as such.
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:19 AM - The Real Jdbye: is it? the amazon one isn't
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:27 AM - Veho: I wasn't talking about the Amazon one  
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:28 AM - The Real Jdbye: just noting how it's worded to sound like it might be a standing desk but the word "stand" isn't mentioned anywhere so some people could be confused
Sep 5, 2021 at 8:53 AM - The Real Jdbye: standing desks tend to be expensive so a lot of people buy cheap ikea desks and mod them to DIY a standing desk
Sep 5, 2021 at 9:27 AM - Veho: Ikea has a "build a desk" area where you can buy the table top and the legs separately.
Sep 5, 2021 at 1:28 PM - kenenthk: I got banned from Ikea for mistaking their bathroom display for public use
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: IKEA hotel rating: 1/10, sink has no water and the toilet doesn't flush
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: the food is decent though
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Veho: Somewhat.
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:23 PM - Veho: But for that money there are better places to eat.
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:24 PM - kenenthk: Costco?
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: welcome to costco i love you
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:25 PM - Veho: An actual restaurant.
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:26 PM - kenenthk: Olive garden?
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:27 PM - Veho: No.
Sep 5, 2021 at 2:28 PM - kenenthk: Taco bell then nothing like authentic Mexican
Sep 5, 2021 at 3:05 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/vtDlt8rCElU
Sep 5, 2021 at 4:04 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Xgnhbfs.mp4
Sep 5, 2021 at 4:16 PM - AncientBoi: Rubios is a nice restaurant
Sep 5, 2021 at 4:17 PM - AncientBoi: or Applebees
Sep 5, 2021 at 4:48 PM - kenenthk: https://m.imdb.com/title/tt10155932/. Are they running out of titles to remake yet
Sep 5, 2021 at 5:29 PM - Veho: No.
Sep 5, 2021 at 5:30 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/l6ySePg.jpg
Sep 5, 2021 at 6:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: he did that wearing nothing but boxers, clearly he was expecting to fall in
Sep 5, 2021 at 6:25 PM - kenenthk: A smart man once said be prepared for anything
Sep 5, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fPn2Ah9.png
Sep 5, 2021 at 10:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 5, 2021 at 10:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/nIkDePW
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ZPAxIC5.jpg
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:36 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/uVoQhFg.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 7, 2021)

Sep 6, 2021 at 8:12 AM - kenenthk: Fuck
Sep 6, 2021 at 9:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: you
Sep 6, 2021 at 9:42 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZRikLKsXY8 
Sep 6, 2021 at 9:58 AM - kenenthk: Only if you're vaccinated
Sep 6, 2021 at 11:39 AM - Veho: Stay home if you sick, come over if you thicc.
Sep 6, 2021 at 11:53 AM - kenenthk: That's backwards
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:17 PM - Veho: You like 'em sicc?
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:25 PM - kenenthk: If you sicc come over if you thicc stay home
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: She's a super freak the kind you don't take home to mother
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:42 PM - kenenthk: With my mother that's exactly the kind she'd expect to see
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 6, 2021 at 12:46 PM - kenenthk: https://pagesix.com/2021/09/05/lil-uzi-verts-24m-diamond-ripped-out-of-his-head-at-rolling-loud/amp/
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I am surprised someone didn't keep it lol
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:16 PM - kenenthk: Considering the cameras and security he would probably slice open their gut for it
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:18 PM - kenenthk: I would've swallowed it and did my best to run out
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Veho: Wait so it got ripped off but not stolen?
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: I thought someone brought a crowbar and was just waiting for a chance.
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Veho: Be all like https://i.redd.it/3syjj4lze1i11.png
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:35 PM - kenenthk: Not much of a implant if it can come out so easy tbh
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:39 PM - Veho: It's just a piercing, not my dick buried in uremums ass. It's not that hard to get out.
Sep 6, 2021 at 1:40 PM - kenenthk: I dunno she told me it came out pretty easy
Sep 6, 2021 at 2:18 PM - AkiraKurusu: Never thought I'd do this, but it's relevant to the above, so...here goes.
Sep 6, 2021 at 2:18 PM - AkiraKurusu: PENIS
Sep 6, 2021 at 2:29 PM - kenenthk: Yay for once an item was actually in stock at the store and on sale
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:01 PM - Veho: Penis?
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Localhorst86: what kind of penis store wouldn't have penis on stock?
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Uremums
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:28 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/H2CcO9A.jpg
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:29 PM - kenenthk: I'd bone
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Veho: I bet it's the tapas that are unhealthy.
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:30 PM - Veho: They're full of carbs.
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:30 PM - kenenthk: Cocaine is the natural ingredients in the Pfizers
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:36 PM - Veho: Now that's just silly. Heroin would be much more effective.
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:41 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5HLuV3g.jpg
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:51 PM - kenenthk: I hope my chair ships out tomorrow waiting tell the 13th is going to suck
Sep 6, 2021 at 3:59 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/69UcHe5H-9Q
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:01 PM - Veho: Oh shut up old man and let me watch the perky titties.
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:02 PM - AncientBoi: Hey, watch the "Old" word. LoL
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:02 PM - kenenthk: He said Old not Ancient
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:03 PM - AncientBoi: Hahaha good point
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:04 PM - AncientBoi: besides, I agree with the Old man.
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:06 PM - kenenthk: Ancient is remembering seeing the first episode of the Simpsons
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:06 PM - AncientBoi: Nice Lunch bowls also Veho
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:07 PM - AncientBoi: Omg, And I did see them kenenthk
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:08 PM - kenenthk: Proves my point 
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:08 PM - AncientBoi: LoL, yea
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:09 PM - AncientBoi: going to play G.I. Joe - The Rise of Cobra
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:11 PM - kenenthk: Why not G.I. Jose you can get work done around the house
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:17 PM - AncientBoi: LoL
Sep 6, 2021 at 4:18 PM - AncientBoi: Work? Me? Pfffffft! Preposterous
Sep 6, 2021 at 7:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/8HYm6cL.mp4
Sep 6, 2021 at 8:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/r2ls6t5ufDU
Sep 6, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: MONDAY
Sep 6, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 6, 2021 at 10:11 PM - kenenthk: https://www.upworthy.com/amp/bill-gates-explains-the-safest-age-to-give-a-kid-a-cellphone-2654445847-2654445847
Sep 6, 2021 at 11:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/mswdr61LzNk
Sep 7, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Coto: what
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:45 AM - Little_Anonymous_Hacker: Nice diapers on the boxart!
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: What
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:22 AM - GaryOderNichts: Why aren't my custom colors saved. Every time I open a new gbatemp tab they're gone 
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh this guy said if i sucked his dick hed give me a new monitor, what a weirdo
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:34 AM - Scott_pilgrim: in unrelated news im finally on 120hz


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 8, 2021)

Sep 7, 2021 at 5:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:57 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:41 AM - kenenthk: Was it wiimiiswitch
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:46 AM - Veho: IF SCOTT OFFERS TO GIVE YOU A MECHANICAL KEYBOARD IN EXCHANGE FOR SEXUAL FAVORS DON!T DO IT THE SHIFT KEY STICKS
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:51 AM - kenenthk: In other news I signed up for hbomax better content then what other streaming services have to offer imo
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:35 AM - Veho: I only have it for the cartoons.
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:38 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Shift Keys are included with the keyboard. TWO SHIFT KEYS! 
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:40 AM - kenenthk: Right but only sticky keys are included with Scotts keyboards apparently
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:43 AM - Veho: They weren't sticky to begin with.
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:44 AM - kenenthk: Or we're they straight from Bestbuy.com?
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:45 AM - kenenthk: Press shift 5 times for a sticky surprise
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:46 AM - Veho: Press my knob 5 times.
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:47 AM - kenenthk: They have medications to last longer then 5 times
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:47 AM - Veho: That's inefficient.b
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:48 AM - kenenthk: My keyboard seems to be having a dysfunction
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:49 AM - Veho: Should have bought the hard switches.
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:50 AM - kenenthk: This is why you don't cheap out on keyboards
Sep 7, 2021 at 12:10 PM - Flame: don't cheap out on keyboard said kenenthk the cheapstake
Sep 7, 2021 at 12:25 PM - Flame: 
Sep 7, 2021 at 1:43 PM - Veho: He saves on everything else so he wouldn't have to cheap out on the keyboard.
Sep 7, 2021 at 1:44 PM - Flame: oh i see
Sep 7, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: Flames just upset cause I cheaped out on dinner last night
Sep 7, 2021 at 2:21 PM - Veho: "Oops, forgot my wallet again."
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:01 PM - Localhorst86: "there must be another way for me to pay you..."
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:02 PM - Veho: "Luckily you can't forget your prison wallet."
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:04 PM - AsPika2219: Pokemon movie! Secret of the jungle English dub on Netflix! Trailer! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByzhuRr8StU
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Flame: AsPika2219 did pokemon copy avatar?
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Flame: a tree with power
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:08 PM - Flame: we must keep it safe
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:09 PM - Veho: Why is that Pokemon talking?
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:10 PM - Veho: Pokemon shouldn't talk.
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:10 PM - AsPika2219: Just telephaty
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Flame: so tree can use telephaty or what ever to communicate with others
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:16 PM - Flame: avatar?
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Veho: It's funny how everyone went from "Avatar is a dances with wolves/Pocahontas/Fern gully ripoff" to "XYZ is an Avatar ripoff".
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Veho: 
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Veho: For a movie that supposedly left absolutely no mark on modern culture, it left quite a mark  
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Veho: Also, the "magical healing spring / magical cureall tree" combo is from Disney's Jungle Cruise, verbatim  
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:30 PM - kenenthk: I'm kind of surprised they never made a Avatar 2 or did they
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:31 PM - kenenthk: Ah of course set to release next year
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:31 PM - Flame: ripoff ripping of ripoffs
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:32 PM - Veho: New Matrix coming out next year too.
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:32 PM - Veho: Or something.
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Now Avatar Compton that would be some good shit
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:33 PM - Veho: Avatar Russia.
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:33 PM - Veho: Artificial creatures capable of surviving Russia have been sent to investigate and negotiate with the natives.
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:34 PM - Veho: Half human, half gopnik, these hybrids are powered by vodka and remotely operated via Zoom call.
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:35 PM - kenenthk: Avatar Alabama racist towards none blue peasants
Sep 7, 2021 at 3:36 PM - kenenthk: We don't take kindly to you folk best be moving your white skin along yeah hear
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:26 PM - AncientBoi: Shhh, I accidently changed one of them White lilly guys to gay orientation. hehehe
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:29 PM - kenenthk: But Avatar is pretty gay already
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:37 PM - Coto: w...hat
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:38 PM - Coto: you guys alright
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:47 PM - AncientBoi: I ain't. LoL
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:47 PM - AncientBoi: ask them.
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: i agree
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: ponytail sex seems pretty gay
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: I'm kind of surprised they never made a Avatar 2 or did they <- they're making like 5 of them
Sep 7, 2021 at 4:53 PM - Veho: And that's what his next sentence meant.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:07 PM - kenenthk: Avatar: the last gangbang
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Veho: I wonder if the new Matrix will feature a rave orgy like the previous ones.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: From what I've read it's about Neo returning to the main world and he's forgotten everything
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Flame: he dead
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:18 PM - Veho: His evil twin then.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Veho: Yeah they played a teaser trailer on some convention recently.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Veho: And Neo is in the Matrix again, and has forgotten everything, and he's getting flashbacks.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:19 PM - kenenthk: Don't know why they wouldn't just release it to the public probably a pay to enter event
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:19 PM - Veho: I guess that ties in with the ending to Revolutions. People are given the option to stay or leave.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Flame: ohhh shit
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Flame: neo was like fuck the real world
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:20 PM - Flame: hook me up baby!
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:21 PM - kenenthk: As long as Trinity is still hot in it
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Veho: Wouldn't you?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Flame: @Veho Trinity?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Flame: i would
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:21 PM - kenenthk: Apparently the main writer came out and said it was for transgender people or something
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:21 PM - Veho: "Hey, wanna live in a post-apocalyptic ruin of a world, or would you like to live in a simulation of an okay one?"
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Veho: Trinity? Nah.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:22 PM - Veho: Didn't find her all that hot in the first one to begin with.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:22 PM - kenenthk: An okay one? Dodging slow motions bullets all day and fighting the fbi sounds fun af
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:23 PM - kenenthk: You can kill me easily from it but at least I know jujitsu
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Flame: you know jujitsu if you have that software
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:24 PM - kenenthk: Fuck that was mccaffe software I just installed
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Veho: Jujitsu, the art of weaponized hugging.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Did this operator just come out of a fresh IT course?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:25 PM - Veho: Extremely effective against one or fewer opponents at a time.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Flame: people will be installing kung fu, ninjutsu and jujitsu and etc
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Flame: i will install mGBA
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Veho: People will be installing GUNS
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:27 PM - kenenthk: Unless they install malware and a simulated pandemic happens
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:27 PM - Coto: plandemics
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Neo remember to fight agents 6 feet apart
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Veho: I thought that's what happened in Matrix Reloaded.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Flame: dont worry just install an antivirus
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Coto: neo has covid now
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Veho: A global pandemic of Smiths.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:28 PM - kenenthk: Insert the other needle shit firewalls turned off
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:30 PM - Veho: USB-D cables should come with a firewall and antivirus built in.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:30 PM - Veho: When they write the standard, they had better include that shit.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Flame: people in the real world are have convos like to install mask. becuase "mask dont work." "your mask takes away my freedom"
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Flame: they fight over mask
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:31 PM - Coto: choose the red or the blue mask
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:32 PM - Flame: https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/30/style/mask-america-freedom-coronavirus.html
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:32 PM - Veho: Your mask on your face is infringing on my freedom.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Flame: veho enter the matrix
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Flame: lets fight over it
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Coto: sudo install veho
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:33 PM - kenenthk: If neo answers Morpheus with an iPad I'm turning off the movie
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:33 PM - Flame: lol turning off?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:34 PM - Flame: your planning to pirate it from now
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: What is this, 1940?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:35 PM - Tom Bombadildo: If you're not pirating movies in 2021 you need to have your head checked!
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:36 PM - kenenthk: It'll probably be launched on some streaming service
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:37 PM - kenenthk: Hbomax or paramount probably
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Flame: head checked ?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Flame: hook me up and check
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:37 PM - Flame: in the matrix
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:38 PM - Veho: Just don't install the RAM boost, it's a scam.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:39 PM - kenenthk: Pls Veho ram.exe gave me an extra 32gbs
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Flame: wait you cant download more RAM?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:39 PM - Coto: veho has stopped working
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Veho: I ran ram.exe and now it hurts when I pee.
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Of course Flame
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://downloadmoreram.com/ < 
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:40 PM - kenenthk: But my video output seems to be blank now oh well got more ram
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Coto: o geez, I can't get over the download RAM thing
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Coto: people actually fell for it lol
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:41 PM - kenenthk: Theoretically Ghost has dedicated gaming service you can remotely connect to but it's like $50 a month lol
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:42 PM - kenenthk: Think that's the name of them off whatever
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Flame: Ghost ?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Can't remember the exact name
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: You mean Shadow?
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://shadow.tech/ <
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:43 PM - kenenthk: Yeah that was it
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The only good game streaming service 
Sep 7, 2021 at 5:44 PM - Coto: imagine Artificial Intelligence leads to RAM downloads
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:08 PM - Coto: actually the RAM Downloads would be a stellar topic at AVGN's YKWBS
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:43 PM - kenenthk: https://www-cnn-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.cnn.com/style/amp/telosa-marc-lore-blake-ingels-new-city/index.html?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&aoh=16310365721461&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.cnn.com%2Fstyle%2Farticle%2Ftelosa-marc-lore-blake-ingels-new-city%2Findex.html
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Veho: Las Vegas 2.
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:46 PM - Veho: Or possibly Dubai 2.
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Build it near Area 51 hear it's pretty much desert
Sep 7, 2021 at 6:48 PM - kenenthk: Our new city include aliens that could possibly abduct you
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Veho: Free probing with every visit.
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:06 PM - kenenthk: This is a vacation city? Get me a million dollar home here asap
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:08 PM - kenenthk: https://thechoiceisyours.whatisthematrix.com/
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:14 PM - Veho: Speak of the devil: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySBzSEYvLuU
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Coto: he's got the covid vaccine in that viagra pill
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:40 PM - Scott_pilgrim: "IF SCOTT OFFERS TO GIVE YOU A MECHANICAL KEYBOARD IN EXCHANGE FOR SEXUAL FAVORS DON!T DO IT THE SHIFT KEY STICKS" god damnit veho it was ONE TIME
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Veho: FOOL ME ONCE, SHAME ON ME
Sep 7, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/abWE1tR.jpg
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:19 PM - kenenthk: To be fooled or not to be fooled that's the question
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:33 PM - kenenthk: https://uproxx.com/music/eminem-mural-detroit-vandalized/
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Veho: What's that, angry penguins?
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - Veho: I was expecting dicks.
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:36 PM - kenenthk: Someone obviously thinks Eminem is a angry penguin
Sep 7, 2021 at 8:37 PM - kenenthk: His new tuxedo style should prove them right
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:09 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/fNAd7sg.mp4
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:14 PM - Coto: new AVGN podcast
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Are you a AVGN fan
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:15 PM - mthrnite: i'm an oscillating fan
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:16 PM - mthrnite: i really really dig oscilling
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:16 PM - mthrnite: and speeling
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: You aren't a recalled model are you
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:17 PM - mthrnite: i promise not to burn your house down
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:17 PM - mthrnite: much
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:17 PM - kenenthk: You'd do that with a human body
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:18 PM - mthrnite: for the right price
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:18 PM - mthrnite: tree fiddy
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:18 PM - mthrnite: about
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Even 360s have Corona now https://www.ebay.com/itm/Xbox-360-E-Corona-S-RGH-without-Casing-Shell-/224585537884?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: God damn Loch Ness monster in the shout box!
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: Go home!
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:25 PM - Lilith Valentine: I am not giving tree fiddy!
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:26 PM - kenenthk: What can I get if I give you tree fiddy
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Veho: https://gbatemp.net/posts/9572257/
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Veho: Does Matrix Resurrection give you an erection?
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:37 PM - kenenthk: Every man should know what the blue pill does for you by now
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:38 PM - Veho: It makes you liberal.
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:38 PM - kenenthk: A rock hard liberal
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:40 PM - Veho: 
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take the blue pill and wake up in your bed sore and tired and believe what you want to believe...
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:40 PM - Veho: If liberalism lasts for more than 4 hours, consult your Fox news station.
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Take the red pill and Morpheus gets to see how deep your rabbit hole goes
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:42 PM - kenenthk: Stiff neck maybe a side affect towards the blue pill
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:44 PM - Veho: From stiff neck to stiff dick in one easy step.
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Stop trying to hit it, and hit it!!!
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: No one can be shown what the dominatrix is....
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Now now liberals only sedate their dates
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Bill Cosby or R Kelly or Micheal Jackson style?
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:47 PM - kenenthk: Whichever is the most popular liberal Google says Cosby is a republican though
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: Of course Amazon is delivering my soldering kit at the latest hour they can
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Bill Cosby as Morpheus, R Kelly as Neo, and Micheal Jackson as Trinity!
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:51 PM - kenenthk: Nah Michael would be the oracle she had enough lost kids around her
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 7, 2021 at 9:52 PM - kenenthk: Queen latifa as the oracle
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:00 PM - Veho: Queen Laqueefa.
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:00 PM - kenenthk: Eat my queef cookies Neo you'll relax
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Space cake?
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Neo has to fight the power rangers to protect the dominatrix and Morpheus has to kick his morphine habit
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:24 PM - kenenthk: Domnimatrix
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://orlando.halloweenhorrornights.com/site/?__source=ps..psra..dr..cevs..chhn..pet..len..adv..ipna..exna..pbr..poof..cuo..pgl..trna..onof..jack2021&gclsrc=aw.ds
Sep 7, 2021 at 10:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/WsciBZQACk4?feature=share
Sep 7, 2021 at 11:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtube.com/shorts/z1R6lFwGdbo?feature=share
Sep 7, 2021 at 11:37 PM - kenenthk: https://poshmark.com/listing/Original-Xbox-2tb-with-Clear-Ghost-Case-Blue-5de6666fadb58dc78af18b90?utm_source=gdm_kids&utm_campaign=14544719884&campaign_id=14544719884&ad_partner=google&gskid=aud-502008748277%3Apla-895744746899&gcid=544060386420&ggid=125498926063&gdid=m&g_network=g&enable_guest_buy_flow=true&gclid=Cj0KCQjwm9yJBhDTARIsABKIcGZ_xy2uLWmhQN5H99d3NeDLW2oYmTamYI2S7VQDi2tVaKrWMWGOax8aAnAc
Sep 7, 2021 at 11:37 PM - kenenthk: Lol $500
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:11 AM - mthrnite: https://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Console-Wireless-Gaming-Controller/dp/B09D7BW3LH/ref=sr_1_2_sspa
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:11 AM - mthrnite: lol $1200
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:27 AM - kenenthk: But 10 left in stock at that price I'm sure the stock won't last
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:35 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/ZA8pXuOf3ts
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:46 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/TtrIuHewlz4?feature=share
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:49 AM - mthrnite: his music suks
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:50 AM - mthrnite: i wired up a fm trans to my crv, took the whole fucking dash off before i realized i didn't know what the fuck i was doing
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:51 AM - mthrnite: guy from crutchfield saved my ass that day
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:52 AM - mthrnite: how much is a series x supposed to be anyway
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:52 AM - mthrnite: i know it ain't 1200 bucks
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:54 AM - mthrnite: that's like twice as much as a ps3
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:55 AM - mthrnite: and no giant enemy crabs even
Sep 8, 2021 at 2:07 AM - kenenthk: According to Facebook at least $700
Sep 8, 2021 at 2:57 AM - mthrnite: 500 should be the limit for anything that calls itself a console.
Sep 8, 2021 at 2:57 AM - mthrnite: according to me
Sep 8, 2021 at 2:59 AM - mthrnite: the apple pippin failed because $600 is too much to spend for not a computer
Sep 8, 2021 at 2:59 AM - mthrnite: and because it sucked
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:01 AM - mthrnite: 3do sucked less but still, not a computer and 700 bucks
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:12 AM - kenenthk: Plz apple fanboys will spend $600 on a pair of aluminum headcans
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:43 AM - mthrnite: sounds fair link plz
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:50 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Game systems are too damned high!
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:51 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I remember buying an Atari 2600 brand new at the store under 50 bucks lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: And it had way more games than the PS5 lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Who wants to  1V1 me at Combat 
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:58 AM - kenenthk: Plz psi you talk like PS5 has games
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 4:01 AM - kenenthk: Now this could beat any kind of gaming system you kids own https://i.ibb.co/rbHyz4n/Screenshot-20210907-220044.jpg
Sep 8, 2021 at 4:04 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My favorite PS5 game is the one where you try to figure out why you paid so much for it
Sep 8, 2021 at 4:10 AM - kenenthk: Halo obviously oh wait
Sep 8, 2021 at 4:24 AM - kenenthk: https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/pjy5zo/steve_updates_us_25_years_later/
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:06 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/rZu4TDk.jpg


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 9, 2021)

Sep 8, 2021 at 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: that wold hurt
Sep 8, 2021 at 10:51 AM - The Real Jdbye: would
Sep 8, 2021 at 11:17 AM - Veho: You have to fill it with cocaine instead.
Sep 8, 2021 at 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 12:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Why not both? Lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:00 PM - Veho: To maximize efficiency. You can have a tequila chaser on hand though.
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/moTYTQD.jpg
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:23 PM - Veho: Son, if a greased up naked guy can bust a better move than you, maybe this is not the right calling for you.
Sep 8, 2021 at 1:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 2:19 PM - fallguy441: hello gamers
Sep 8, 2021 at 3:57 PM - AncientBoi: Oh chit they spotted me @Veho. [runs]
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:23 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Welp, I'll very likely have a new job soon, yaaaaay
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fixing phones and PCs and consoles and shit
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: So basically what I do for a hobby, but for money
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:24 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Instead of not for money
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Veho: Until they repeal the right-to-repair laws   
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:42 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, then we'll just have to get "Apple Certified™" ;O;
Sep 8, 2021 at 5:51 PM - kenenthk: Be sure to do a shitty job so you can have repeat customers
Sep 8, 2021 at 7:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: Tom Bombadildo: That's ok, then we'll just have to get "Apple Certified™" ;O; <- and no longer be able to actually repair stuff
Sep 8, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Veho: The Apple certification process just tests if you're able to mail a phone to Apple eadquarters and request a replacement from their contact form.
Sep 8, 2021 at 7:46 PM - Veho: And voila, you're a certified Apple service technician.
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Also can you charge wayyy too much?
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:05 PM - kenenthk: Oh man ran speed tests on my neighbors TMobile network tower lucky to get 1mbps and he's paying $50
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Jdbye, that's not how it works!
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: We charge the customer lots and lots of money to buy the over priced components that you're not allowed to keep in stock and have to wait for overlord Apple to ship them to you
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Duh
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: And then when they say "I'm not paying for that!" we tell them to buy a new phone
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Because it'll probably be the same price or cheaper!
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:08 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Apple ™
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:08 PM - kenenthk: I've heard that Apple batteries themselves are just rebranded ones they charge like triple for
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:45 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Most likely also the screens lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Apple because the logo matters!
Sep 8, 2021 at 8:47 PM - kenenthk: As long as they sell the lowest quality shit but buy our $2,000 replacement phone we'll make sure it only lasts 6 months
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:40 PM - kenenthk: Tried taco Bell's crispy chicken sandwich thing the things a rip off the small piece of chicken doesn't even fit in the small shell lol
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:40 PM - mthrnite: leave britney alone
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:41 PM - mthrnite: just dont eat at chik filet they hate gay people
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:41 PM - kenenthk: I bring gay folk there just to spite them
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:42 PM - mthrnite: i wanna chickin thanwich
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: Chick Feel Ay.
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:42 PM - kenenthk: My gay friend here would like to take 20 minutes to place one order hope you don't mind
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:42 PM - mthrnite: and chick is demeaning and needlessly gendering
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:42 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/gvIp8UN.gif
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:43 PM - Veho: Chick is a gender-neutral name for baby bird.
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:43 PM - kenenthk: Well sure mthr they plot those things on Sunday for a reason 
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:44 PM - mthrnite: they're aborting babies to make chickin thanwiches!!
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:44 PM - mthrnite: or something
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:44 PM - mthrnite: i'm sure of it
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:45 PM - mthrnite: *walks off to facebook jail*
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:45 PM - kenenthk: Babywhiches
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:46 PM - mthrnite: solve problems pragmatically
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:46 PM - kenenthk: Only in Japan
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:46 PM - mthrnite: you don't want the baby and we're fuckin hungry
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:47 PM - mthrnite: cut down the ol' population explosion and have some baby back ribs
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:48 PM - kenenthk: Fat Bastard is just helping lower population
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:48 PM - mthrnite: get in mah belleh
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Is it rent free
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:49 PM - mthrnite: there's acid in there if you like that sorta thing
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:49 PM - mthrnite: fuckin hippy
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:49 PM - kenenthk: Acid is that good shit
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:50 PM - mthrnite: bettern owsly
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:50 PM - kenenthk: No internet and my shitty Android boxes isn't reading my 2tv drive 
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:50 PM - mthrnite: don't eat the brown acid tho
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:51 PM - kenenthk: Tb*
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:52 PM - mthrnite: you got an Onn box from walmart or something
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:54 PM - mthrnite: as much as my raspPi fucks up im considering saying fuck it and buying a sheild
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:54 PM - mthrnite: so pricey tho
Sep 8, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: I think it's because I have it split partition and it's freaking out
Sep 8, 2021 at 10:05 PM - kenenthk: WyCo prosecutors won’t refile charges against priest - https://www.kshb.com/news/local-news/wyandotte-county-prosecutors-wont-refile-charges-against-father-scott-kallal
Sep 8, 2021 at 10:06 PM - kenenthk: Try getting a shield on ebay with a hard drive built in you can clone them and make them larger
Sep 8, 2021 at 11:07 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: SPAGHETTI 
Sep 8, 2021 at 11:55 PM - kenenthk: Managed to get Plex offline working again Fu android
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:26 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:27 AM - Swagboi308: somebody touch a my spaghet
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:37 AM - BlazeMasterBM: touhou soccer is the best game
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Too many noodles to go through
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:56 AM - TheLiamChannel: Maika mii! Where can i find the 3ds mii qr code trade?
Sep 9, 2021 at 2:07 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think lemonparty has some
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:58 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84phU8of02U


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 10, 2021)

Sep 9, 2021 at 7:30 AM - fallguy441: Scott in the chat
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:34 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.google.com/articles/CAIiEFLQya1e4lggO3T5zy9SxvsqGAgEKg8IACoHCAowpOjSATCqhDUwwqPyBQ?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen
Sep 9, 2021 at 12:20 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/kerry-washington-natural-hair-183842725.html
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:30 PM - Veho: I did not figure you followed fashion and lifestyle blags, ken.
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:38 PM - kenenthk: Only if the word boob is mentioned
Sep 9, 2021 at 1:57 PM - kenenthk: Bought an Onn power strip wish me luck my bedroom doesn't burn down my place is turning into a certified Walmart shithole
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Veho: Let us know if you die.
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:19 PM - kenenthk: My ghost will make sure of it that you know
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:19 PM - The Real Jdbye: probably fine
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:19 PM - kenenthk: Haunting temp since 2021
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:20 PM - The Real Jdbye: they have to meet some safety standards to be sold
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:20 PM - kenenthk: Bullshit, fucking Sam Walton wants to make sure that you go broke and have no home
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:26 PM - The Real Jdbye: just don't overload the wiring by plugging in multiple PCs/heaters/AC units/whatever, same as any power strip
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:26 PM - kenenthk: Did reddit teach you that
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:27 PM - kenenthk: I was planning on plugging a jacuzzi into it
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: fuck reddit
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:29 PM - kenenthk: I did and it birthed onlyfans
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:31 PM - The Real Jdbye: gay
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:32 PM - kenenthk: Who are you to identify websites gender
Sep 9, 2021 at 3:42 PM - The Real Jdbye: i am your resident dragon dildo expert, i should know
Sep 9, 2021 at 4:18 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/p3aw01m.jpg
Sep 9, 2021 at 4:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Next time on Dragon Dildo D
Sep 9, 2021 at 4:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/imOctrqrjOE
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vagita what does the measuring tape say?
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:04 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's over 9 Inches!!!!
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:08 PM - kenenthk: I hear Veho is super into that show
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:08 PM - Veho: Dragon's Balls?
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:09 PM - Veho: Yeah kinda.
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:09 PM - kenenthk: Well if it's a Dragons ball you're into be safe don't make them blue
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:09 PM - Veho: Went a little to shit after the Sexdroids Saga but it still has sentimental calue.
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:10 PM - Veho: *value
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Krelin will go down in history as the first man to bone a sexbot
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:11 PM - Veho: He will go down alright.
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:11 PM - kenenthk: Point of the story was the woman outpowers the man but you can still get a kid out of it
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Veho: Yes, ken, sex makes babies.
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Uremum already taught me that
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:26 PM - kenenthk: https://news.yahoo.com/saints-cut-veteran-player-hour-163337862.html
Sep 9, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/i8zih9Z.jpg
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:01 PM - kenenthk: But why would he be entering Miami
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Because that's where squidward wanted to retire
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:20 PM - kenenthk: A Florida man is a Squidward
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:29 PM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293588181260
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:48 PM - Veho: Carl of doody.
Sep 9, 2021 at 6:49 PM - kenenthk: Paul Blart of Segwayduty
Sep 9, 2021 at 7:06 PM - Veho: Le meme movie meme.
Sep 9, 2021 at 7:23 PM - kenenthk: https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article254087578.html
Sep 9, 2021 at 7:23 PM - kenenthk: Pigs be snitchin
Sep 9, 2021 at 7:26 PM - Veho: Pigs leading other pigs to drugs.
Sep 9, 2021 at 7:29 PM - kenenthk: Boys in blue are back nah that's just Christmas dinner
Sep 9, 2021 at 7:40 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/YtE6bTvPN0k
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/BfN6ahJ.jpg
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Veho: That's my secret, Captain. My ass is always ready.
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/acPqI1K.jpg
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:08 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/PGsfF8w.jpg
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/bBJjEC6
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Veho: Just carry a Windex bottle full of hand sanitizer. Any fucker coughs at you, you fucking hose them down.
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Veho: Anyone gives you shit about spraying people with alcohol, you were "just disinfecting the air around you."
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:50 PM - Veho: "Oh, some got into her eyes and nose and mouth? And it burns? So sorry. I was just disinfecting my pinky."
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:53 PM - kenenthk: It's ok Veho he's vaccinated you're allowed to swallow his germs
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:55 PM - kenenthk: He or she
Sep 9, 2021 at 9:57 PM - Veho: I just don't want to catch whatever brand of syphilis ate that woman's brain.
Sep 9, 2021 at 10:04 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/p7Wh74IfOhM
Sep 9, 2021 at 11:59 PM - kenenthk: https://www.kshb.com/news/coronavirus/jackson-county-health-department-closes-raes-cafe-effective-immediately
Sep 10, 2021 at 1:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vagita what does the tape measure say?
Sep 10, 2021 at 1:43 AM - kenenthk: One inch apart
Sep 10, 2021 at 1:59 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 2:05 AM - kenenthk: We got der shot we over 9000 nothing can stop us
Sep 10, 2021 at 3:32 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/2Z1K-luYlL8?feature=share


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 11, 2021)

Sep 10, 2021 at 6:03 AM - Scott_pilgrim: damn that escalated fast https://i.ibb.co/QQMvXr5/image.png
Sep 10, 2021 at 8:43 AM - Veho: Can't waste time in the fuck auction.
Sep 10, 2021 at 11:12 AM - at1981: Hello everyone! (y)
Sep 10, 2021 at 11:12 AM - at1981: Someone know where I can find "Full romset" now when Emuparadise is dead?
Sep 10, 2021 at 11:26 AM - cearp: I remember emuparadise, great site
Sep 10, 2021 at 11:40 AM - at1981: Wonder if someone of you try Hypersin?
Sep 10, 2021 at 11:40 AM - at1981: Hyperspin
Sep 10, 2021 at 12:49 PM - Veho: Please don't talk about rom sites or ask about rom sites on the forum.
Sep 10, 2021 at 12:49 PM - Veho: Pls.
Sep 10, 2021 at 12:49 PM - Veho: FOrum rules apply to the shoutbox as well.
Sep 10, 2021 at 1:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can I haz ROMz plz? Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 1:39 PM - kenenthk: What about rooms tho
Sep 10, 2021 at 1:43 PM - kenenthk: How to sedate ppl in rooms after date plz
Sep 10, 2021 at 2:14 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/woman-calls-her-neighbor-alleged-152944588.html
Sep 10, 2021 at 2:16 PM - The Real Jdbye: ken: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKZ6fIoYPmc
Sep 10, 2021 at 2:17 PM - The Real Jdbye: is that enough rooms for ya?
Sep 10, 2021 at 2:22 PM - kenenthk: JD talked about rooms ban
Sep 10, 2021 at 3:10 PM - The Real Jdbye: no u
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:07 PM - kenenthk: These pumpkin fritters aren't too bad
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I make pumpkin pancakes that are to die for
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Stealing Jack Smellingtons head and smashing it into a circle isn't a pumpkin pancake
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:15 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Hd4ITM9-CyA
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's that time of the week again
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:33 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:38 PM - kenenthk: Vaginal bleeding?
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: that too
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: fun fact next friday is the 10 year anniversary of that upload
Sep 10, 2021 at 4:57 PM - kenenthk: And tomorrow is the 20th anniversary of 9\11
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:05 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Coincidence I think not!!!
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:10 PM - kenenthk: 20th anniversary of harry potter movies just happened also damn jk is connected now
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Harry Potter and the Dynamite Vest of Jihad!
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Veho: Harry Potter and the Skyscraper of Fire.
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:13 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Vestus Explodus!!!
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Harry potter and the al-qadea's stone
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:14 PM - kenenthk: Imboulies Apirportious
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Veho: Harry Potter and the Steel-beam-melting Jet Fuel.
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Veho: Harry Potter and the TSA Cavity Search.
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:15 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I knew magic was involved... Now we have proof!!!
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:15 PM - kenenthk: It's burning Hermione Lord Laden is near
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:16 PM - kenenthk: Don't you mean poof?
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FczyEQb.mp4
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:17 PM - kenenthk: We all knew the British had to be behind it they needed revenge somehow
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Eyyy I got the job
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:32 PM - Veho: Eyyyy.
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:43 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Blow job?
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I get plenty of those 
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:46 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: But electronics repair shop lol, fixing phones and PCs and consoles and shit
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So a money laundering front for the mafia?
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:47 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Now instead of buying broken things to fix for fun, I'll get paid for fixing shit ;O;
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I think those electronic organ stores in the mall are that...
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I mean how many of those things can you sell?
Sep 10, 2021 at 5:49 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 6:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I would go to prison if I worked at that store... "Hey lady wanna check out my organ?"
Sep 10, 2021 at 6:32 PM - kenenthk: Haven't you already been banned from most stores over that question
Sep 10, 2021 at 6:38 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTXRZaXnD10
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho Tom is going to be handing a lot of dongles soon
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:28 PM - Veho: "Tom Bombadildo's repair shop, put your dongle in our hands."
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:29 PM - Tom Bombadildo: 
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: It'll mostly be like phone screens lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:30 PM - furuhoop: what's 9+10
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:30 PM - Tom Bombadildo: They said like some 60% of the work is usually replacing some screen or another, the rest is game consoles and maybe a few laptops here or there lol
Sep 10, 2021 at 7:46 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/g8KYj6HzcuM?feature=share
Sep 10, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/tRE6bTw.mp4
Sep 10, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Veho: Recently, at Psi's house...
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:06 PM - Tom Bombadildo: No way
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Psi would murder the prostitute and dismember the body
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Silly Veho
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:09 PM - Veho: Don't be mean. Psi is always respectful to his regular hos.
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:10 PM - Veho: He takes his anger out on phones.
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:14 PM - kenenthk: Psi might murder the hoe but he would keep the midget
Sep 10, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Flame: lol veho
Sep 10, 2021 at 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/WRVo10azGsU
Sep 11, 2021 at 12:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 12:19 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn it my birthday present got away!
Sep 11, 2021 at 12:32 AM - kenenthk: The nobrickphone?
Sep 11, 2021 at 12:41 AM - Scott_pilgrim: bruh we were talking about 9/11 in history class and the whole class was looking at me
Sep 11, 2021 at 12:44 AM - kenenthk: The teacher taught them well?
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/dSnpuBc
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:48 AM - Coto: southpark is life
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:58 AM - Coto: new AVGN ep
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Are you a avgn fan
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:59 AM - Coto: yeah
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:59 AM - kenenthk: Shocked me
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:00 AM - Coto: been watching them since 2006 lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 4:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/NgU3Cmc


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 12, 2021)

Sep 11, 2021 at 1:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/R5RPSwi.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:34 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bgIN5T7.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/R7JBK2p.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/jSnlhtj.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Veho: I can work with that.
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:49 PM - Veho: Does she have the long prehensile tongue like Jar Jar?  
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/qSuL5gL.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:55 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho one can only hope
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: My arms are getting ripped from all the work I have been doing!  My arms feel like they are getting ripped from all the work I have been doing 
Sep 11, 2021 at 1:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Extra vitamins and drugs for the pain lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:06 PM - Veho: What have you been doing?
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:13 PM - kenenthk: Beating his meat
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:13 PM - kenenthk: I had a power outage on 9\11
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho my wife died like last year, she was a hoarder of like furniture and just random junk
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I own a fairly large house I finally got like 99% of the junk out the walls painted and new appliances and just general remodeling, my GF moved in a few months back and she just moved her furniture in lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: moving a ton of super heavy shit all the time these days
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gotta move all the furniture again though.... yesterday got like 1200 square feet of tile in and to install it. lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol I replaced some outlets the other day, only got shocked like 3 times lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:32 PM - kenenthk: So that's why my power went out
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Trying to build up an immunity to tasers lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: "Nice try baby, but that shit is like viagra to me!" lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:33 PM - kenenthk: Just get some jumper cables and glue them on your nipples and say hit the ignition baby
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: turn the damn breaker off before you replace anything
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol The Real Jdbye that's no fun
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's only 110 barely a tickle to me lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 2:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/1OUCI3oLYss?t=564
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:07 PM - Veho: I remember you saying you threw away like three trucks of junk, but that was a while ago and I thought you were done with the cleanup.
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:11 PM - kenenthk: Cool my lpc rebuild boards getting here today
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:13 PM - kenenthk: Straight from albuquerque lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Veho I thought so lol but this house is like "But wait there's more!!!"
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Now a lot of my furniture has to go, my GF has better furniture lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:20 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I probably have thrown away like 10 tons or 20,000 pounds of stuff not sure in Metric lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 9071.85 kilograms
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Could be even more...
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: House feels a lot nicer
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:23 PM - kenenthk: A change in walls is what people need sometimes
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:27 PM - kenenthk: Kim lost weight https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/kim-jong-un-weight-loss-parade-2021-north-korea/#app
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah it does help a lot
Sep 11, 2021 at 3:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/igVYKzwW4O4?feature=share
Sep 11, 2021 at 4:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ahWf9Mo.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 4:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/e1enPkhbdq4
Sep 11, 2021 at 4:45 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/oyl1PXP.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 5:38 PM - kenenthk: What are the chances of me getting my hopes up ups won't deliver my package until latest hour
Sep 11, 2021 at 5:54 PM - Veho: https://metro.co.uk/2019/10/23/hitman-hires-hitman-hires-hitman-hires-hitman-hires-hitman-tells-police-10971438/
Sep 11, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Skelletonike: hm, was playing craftopia
Sep 11, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Skelletonike: all was fine and dandy
Sep 11, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Skelletonike: until my dude started doing random backflips and jumps by itself
Sep 11, 2021 at 6:35 PM - Skelletonike: now it keeps circling itself
Sep 11, 2021 at 6:36 PM - Skelletonike: trying to start the game gets all buggy with connecting lvie account too
Sep 11, 2021 at 7:24 PM - kenenthk: https://www.yahoo.com/news/newly-released-fbi-documents-detail-145023696.html?ncid=facebook_yahoomainf_js3jgx0vd5k
Sep 11, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://static.wikia.nocookie.net/p__/images/d/df/Brock_Samson.png/revision/latest?cb=20201012180821&path-prefix=protagonist
Sep 11, 2021 at 7:50 PM - Veho: Imageis not loading.
Sep 11, 2021 at 8:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/RVZIKni.jpg
Sep 11, 2021 at 8:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-BT4N17cTY
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxhDx1gpoeo
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:03 PM - lasergun: huh
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:04 PM - kenenthk: Got this chair put together without instructions lol Fu booklet if I lean back to my death y'all will know why
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hope the pole doesn't go up your butt lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:08 PM - kenenthk: If it does it'll be a good time
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:10 PM - kenenthk: One thing I don't like it's sort of hard foam and the back part doesn't go clear up to my head but it's suitable
Sep 11, 2021 at 9:19 PM - kenenthk: Are we still allowed to talk about modchips here
Sep 11, 2021 at 10:52 PM - Veho: If you so much as mention a modchip, p1ngpong will personally come over and bite your head off.
Sep 11, 2021 at 11:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: What if that's my kink? lol
Sep 11, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Veho: Well in that case...  HAI GUIZE WHERE I BUY SX CORE?
Sep 11, 2021 at 11:25 PM - Veho: https://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/1631372325-20210912.png
Sep 11, 2021 at 11:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/hbJtWVZ.jpg
Sep 12, 2021 at 12:03 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/VO2iJIp.jpg
Sep 12, 2021 at 2:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/rDedMAJ
Sep 12, 2021 at 2:44 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/6cCXaRq.jpg
Sep 12, 2021 at 2:49 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/OBt6Zi2.jpg Probably laid some pipe in Peaches sewer.... lol
Sep 12, 2021 at 3:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/dJaarfU.jpg
Sep 12, 2021 at 3:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/0b7vwiV This one is for Tom lol Also it features Tom lol
Sep 12, 2021 at 3:39 AM - Little_Anonymous_Hacker: Is this where Team Xecutor got their name from?
Sep 12, 2021 at 3:57 AM - kenenthk: 4:52 PM - Veho: If you so much as mention a modchip, p1ngpong will personally come over and bite your head off.  < Last time he came over we just started making fun of Veho 
Sep 12, 2021 at 4:00 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/tnJzzzV.jpg
Sep 12, 2021 at 4:03 AM - kenenthk: https://www.insider.com/2-siblings-capitol-riot-felicia-cory-konold-gps-monitor-removal-2021-9?amp
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey PsiRo, Veho, Ken, et al
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm not back for long. Just checking in
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:13 AM - kenenthk: How are things Vulpes didn't realize you went black
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh I went black years ago
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm doing oddly well considering everything
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Huh thought you were still a mod few years back
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:14 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It depends on how many years back you go, doesn't it?
Sep 12, 2021 at 5:15 AM - kenenthk: Not according to Doc Brown


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 13, 2021)

Sep 12, 2021 4:11 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Hey PsiRo, Veho, Ken, et al
Sep 12, 2021 4:12 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm not back for long. Just checking in
Sep 12, 2021 4:13 AM - kenenthk: How are things Vulpes didn't realize you went black
Sep 12, 2021 4:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Oh I went black years ago
Sep 12, 2021 4:13 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm doing oddly well considering everything
Sep 12, 2021 4:14 AM - kenenthk: Huh thought you were still a mod few years back
Sep 12, 2021 4:14 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: It depends on how many years back you go, doesn't it?
Sep 12, 2021 4:15 AM - kenenthk: Not according to Doc Brown
Sep 12, 2021 4:16 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Anyway, I'm still alive despite all the best efforts of the universe
Sep 12, 2021 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:17 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well it is good to hear from you 
Sep 12, 2021 4:17 AM - kenenthk: Feel you I think my doctors trying to kill me more then anyone else
Sep 12, 2021 4:17 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Really glad to see you too PsiRo
Sep 12, 2021 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah wife died, cleaned house remodeled girl friend moved in lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Playing Diablo III on Switch lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:20 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Well damn
Sep 12, 2021 4:20 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: You certainly have better stories than I do
Sep 12, 2021 4:21 AM - kenenthk: Ask him about his called full of midgets 
Sep 12, 2021 4:21 AM - kenenthk: Celler*
Sep 12, 2021 4:21 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: I'm currently running a website for less-than-professional artists and authors to write stories on. It's a pretty stupid sci-fi theme. Kinda niche. But at least it's something.
Sep 12, 2021 4:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Met the most incredible woman through it
Sep 12, 2021 4:22 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: There's an ocean between us, but we're working on that problem
Sep 12, 2021 4:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Well as long as she isn't an alien intent on laying her eggs in your intestines lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:24 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: ASnd the whole project has kept me somewhat sane over the last 19 months
Sep 12, 2021 4:24 AM - kenenthk: Women across seas are sometimes better then women in your own country
Sep 12, 2021 4:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "You see my species reproduces.... have you seen the movie Aliens?.... Yeah I am single a lot..." lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: American woman stay away from me!!! I am dating an alien from across the sea... Your no good for me.
Sep 12, 2021 4:25 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: LOL
Sep 12, 2021 4:26 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: What can I say, I never expected to meet the perfect match for me in Poland
Sep 12, 2021 4:26 AM - kenenthk: Unless she is in the sea and then you may luck out with a mermaid
Sep 12, 2021 4:27 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Nah, though I do love the sea, she's not my lady.
Sep 12, 2021 4:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: *queue Gordon Lightfoot singing about Brandy*
Sep 12, 2021 4:28 AM - kenenthk: Okay so I finally invented a way to breath underwater how are we gonna exactly make babies now?
Sep 12, 2021 4:28 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Very carefully
Sep 12, 2021 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol who needs to breath when you can have sex!
Sep 12, 2021 4:29 AM - kenenthk: Well if she ends up being a mermaid only so many holes you can choose
Sep 12, 2021 4:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk it depends is the mermaid fish bottom or people bottom... lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:30 AM - kenenthk: Unless she's one of those that turn evil and see you as dinner sirens
Sep 12, 2021 4:30 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Still had sex
Sep 12, 2021 4:30 AM - kenenthk: This is why we don't allow psi to be a pirate
Sep 12, 2021 4:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 12, 2021 4:32 AM - kenenthk: Kratos stop fucking sea creatures no mom don't tell me what to do
Sep 12, 2021 4:39 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEvAM1XzdGk
Sep 12, 2021 4:52 AM - Vulpes Abnocto: Yeah, you guys are still weird. I still love you weirdos.
Sep 12, 2021 4:53 AM - kenenthk: A wise man once said fuck being normal
Sep 12, 2021 5:12 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/Hb56fT683gY
Sep 12, 2021 5:17 AM - Veho: Hey Vulpes  
Sep 12, 2021 5:29 AM - Veho: Keep away from sexy sea creatures    https://imgur.com/gallery/qvA2tIT
Sep 12, 2021 6:44 AM - Scott_pilgrim: scott_pilgrim
Sep 12, 2021 6:55 AM - banjo2: ^
Sep 12, 2021 6:59 AM - Stealphie: True
Sep 12, 2021 7:00 AM - Stealphie: Going to the politics sections, it's masochism time.
Sep 12, 2021 7:11 AM - kenenthk: Don't really see the point in a gaming forum having one other then the comedy of stupidity
Sep 12, 2021 7:13 AM - Veho: It's a containment board, it keeps politics away from other boards.
Sep 12, 2021 7:15 AM - kenenthk: Comedy of stupidity also helps it's existence
Sep 12, 2021 7:33 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Keep Veho away from tomatos 
Sep 12, 2021 8:54 AM - Veho: Keep SAK away from the shoutbox.
Sep 12, 2021 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Boy, gotta love when businesses try to use LU MAYMAYS to connect to the children
Sep 12, 2021 12:40 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://i.imgur.com/F7hJWBs.png < This is in an official "training" guide 
Sep 12, 2021 1:25 PM - kenenthk: https://www.cleveland.com/entertainment/2021/08/dear-annie-i-havent-been-able-to-look-at-my-wife-the-same-since-i-learned-of-her-past-sexual-history.html?outputType=amp
Sep 12, 2021 1:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Tom
Sep 12, 2021 1:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: kenenthk that guy needs to get over it.... Almost all women and men go through some sort of slut phase
Sep 12, 2021 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Awww I missed a Vulpes 
Sep 12, 2021 1:53 PM - kenenthk: Some couples get a kink off being sluts together
Sep 12, 2021 1:53 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Fucker 
Sep 12, 2021 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I think my favorite thing about this web based training BS so far is that half of these things are super outdated lol
Sep 12, 2021 1:58 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Some of the slides talk about the Galaxy S8 as being "the most recent" device lol
Sep 12, 2021 2:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Explodus cellus!
Sep 12, 2021 2:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Or was that the 7?
Sep 12, 2021 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol
Sep 12, 2021 2:02 PM - Tom Bombadildo: That was the Note 7 IIRC lol
Sep 12, 2021 2:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Combined with one of those exploding vapes that could be a bad day lol
Sep 12, 2021 2:06 PM - kenenthk: I have my old s8 as strictly as a emustastion for my kishi still plays today's games fine lol
Sep 12, 2021 2:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBUw9dsf6zU
Sep 12, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/mHb61i8W1ww?feature=share
Sep 12, 2021 3:36 PM - kenenthk: Hbomax has shitty upscaling
Sep 12, 2021 5:04 PM - Veho: Hobomax.
Sep 12, 2021 5:06 PM - kenenthk: That's New york
Sep 12, 2021 5:10 PM - kenenthk: Hoboman 2 by Marvel
Sep 12, 2021 7:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: just watched Free Guy earlier pretty great movie
Sep 12, 2021 8:25 PM - Scott_pilgrim: wasnt ninja in it
Sep 12, 2021 8:40 PM - kenenthk: No telling he's a ninja
Sep 13, 2021 12:43 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1ovBrrwJVI
Sep 13, 2021 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/W03G5Up.jpg
Sep 13, 2021 2:14 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/4dwyHxX01DY?feature=share


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 14, 2021)

Sep 13, 2021 4:07 AM - TheLiamChannel: Anyone here?
Sep 13, 2021 4:10 AM - TheLiamChannel: Hi..anyone here?
Sep 13, 2021 4:11 AM - TheLiamChannel: anyone play tomodachi life anymore?
Sep 13, 2021 4:13 AM - TheLiamChannel: anyone play tomodachi life anymore?
Sep 13, 2021 5:30 AM - Sicklyboy: pp
Sep 13, 2021 5:54 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Maybe if Sicklyboy wasn't so green, he wouldn't be sick. 
Sep 13, 2021 7:13 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/IAryP2n.jpg
Sep 13, 2021 8:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 13, 2021 9:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.google.com/articles/CBMiX2h0dHBzOi8vd3d3LndmbGEuY29tL25ld3MvZmxvcmlkYS9mbG9yaWRhLW1hbi1hcnJlc3RlZC1mb3ItZXhwb3NpbmctaGltc2VsZi10by10b2xsLWNvbGxlY3RvcnMv0gFjaHR0cHM6Ly93d3cud2ZsYS5jb20vbmV3cy9mbG9yaWRhL2Zsb3JpZGEtbWFuLWFycmVzdGVkLWZvci1leHBvc2luZy1oaW1zZWxmLXRvLXRvbGwtY29sbGVjdG9ycy9hbXAv?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen
Sep 13, 2021 9:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Maybe he didn't have the correct change? Lol
Sep 13, 2021 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.google.com/articles/CBMiSWh0dHBzOi8vbmV3cy55YWhvby5jb20vbWFuLWtpbGxlZC1mcmVhay1hY2NpZGVudC1tY2RvbmFsZHMtMDYyMzE2NTIyLmh0bWzSAVFodHRwczovL25ld3MueWFob28uY29tL2FtcGh0bWwvbWFuLWtpbGxlZC1mcmVhay1hY2NpZGVudC1tY2RvbmFsZHMtMDYyMzE2NTIyLmh0bWw?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US%3Aen
Sep 13, 2021 9:32 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Mc Dead, and damn... Important safety reminder there.
Sep 13, 2021 9:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Vehicle in park if door is open
Sep 13, 2021 9:53 AM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/u5Dd3ww
Sep 13, 2021 10:02 AM - tsao: hi shoutbox
Sep 13, 2021 10:42 AM - DinohScene: Not driving manual Psio?
Sep 13, 2021 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/xbox-one-series-x-elite-controller-feature/
Sep 13, 2021 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Dinoh me? No I like automatic lol
Sep 13, 2021 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/xbox-one-series-x-elite-controller-feature/
Sep 13, 2021 11:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Oops
Sep 13, 2021 11:35 AM - DinohScene: You're missing the sombrero party in your Fiesta :c
Sep 13, 2021 12:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 13, 2021 12:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Odd this MicroSD has two partitions....
Sep 13, 2021 12:33 PM - DinohScene: one for porn and one for data?
Sep 13, 2021 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Lol..."The current version of Android is 7.0, Nougat!"
Sep 13, 2021 1:55 PM - Tom Bombadildo: GG, Samsung "training" lol
Sep 13, 2021 2:02 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/YscA8AB.mp4
Sep 13, 2021 2:08 PM - The Real Jdbye: forklift guy sounds like a voice actor
Sep 13, 2021 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: scissor lift*
Sep 13, 2021 2:09 PM - The Real Jdbye: whatever those are called
Sep 13, 2021 2:18 PM - Veho: Forklifts.
Sep 13, 2021 2:19 PM - kenenthk: Forklifts are called forklifts?
Sep 13, 2021 2:20 PM - Veho: Most of the time.
Sep 13, 2021 2:20 PM - kenenthk: I thought they were anus ripping joyful amusement rides
Sep 13, 2021 2:21 PM - Veho: Those are fucklifts.
Sep 13, 2021 2:21 PM - kenenthk: That's what the boys back home use to scream about
Sep 13, 2021 2:25 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/4BBapTC.jpg
Sep 13, 2021 2:26 PM - kenenthk: Half off
Sep 13, 2021 2:27 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/FUHoaGfJats
Sep 13, 2021 2:31 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/iqAYyRsTK1s?feature=share I need one of these molds
Sep 13, 2021 3:09 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Nq_VDKzLbW8?feature=share
Sep 13, 2021 5:58 PM - Elizabet000: Hello I am looking a way to try to get 999 master ball n pokemon shield Can anyone help me n n how can I get 999 master ball n all the hm N tm n the tree candy please message me back when u can have a good night/ day..
Sep 13, 2021 6:01 PM - Elizabet000: I ment rere candy's n the pokemon shield n how can I get the other stater pokemon to from the other Pokemon game
Sep 13, 2021 6:02 PM - Sicklyboy: did u talk to joe
Sep 13, 2021 6:09 PM - Flame: Remember my super cool Rattata? My Rattata is different from regular Rattata. It’s like my Rattata is in the top percentage of all Rattata.
Sep 13, 2021 6:09 PM - Sicklyboy: my ratata died in the war 
Sep 13, 2021 6:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: http://imgur.com/gallery/dSnpuBc
Sep 13, 2021 6:46 PM - Veho: Ballsackchu.
Sep 13, 2021 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Phika Chu....
Sep 13, 2021 6:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I don't think he can use quick attack anymore lol
Sep 13, 2021 9:04 PM - The Real Jdbye: quick attack got replaced with body slam
Sep 13, 2021 9:27 PM - kenenthk: Uremum used body slam on me
Sep 13, 2021 9:52 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/KYAObPtAkx0?feature=share
Sep 13, 2021 9:56 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/hAU2J40.jpg
Sep 13, 2021 11:03 PM - Flame: did you see what i brought Psionic ?
Sep 13, 2021 11:03 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/threads/things-you-recently-bought-or-got.347639/page-692#post-9576888
Sep 13, 2021 11:04 PM - Flame: you like it
Sep 13, 2021 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://news.google.com/articles/CBMijgFodHRwczovL3d3dy53ZmxhLmNvbS9uZXdzL3BpbmVsbGFzLWNvdW50eS9zdC1wZXRlLWNvdXBsZS1mb3VuZC1wYXNzZWQtb3V0LWluLXRydWNrLXdpdGgtNC15ZWFyLW9sZC1hZnRlci1zbm9ydGluZy1mZW50YW55bC1jb2NhaW5lLXBvbGljZS1zYXkv0gGSAWh0dHBzOi8vd3d3LndmbGEuY29tL25ld3MvcGluZWxsYXMtY291bnR5L3N0LXBldGUtY291cGxlLWZvdW5kLXBhc3NlZC1vdXQtaW4tdHJ1Y2std2l0aC00LXllYXItb2xkLWFmdGVyLXNub3J0aW5nLWZlbnRhbnlsLWN
Sep 13, 2021 11:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Flame that's awesome!!!!
Sep 13, 2021 11:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I have been saying they need those forever lol
Sep 13, 2021 11:41 PM - kenenthk: Whats the mAh zerolemon has a 8000 mAh pack
Sep 13, 2021 11:42 PM - kenenthk: It's like a fricking brick but battery for days
Sep 14, 2021 12:31 AM - elk1007: Eat a brog
Sep 14, 2021 12:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'd rather carry a powerbank when i need it than have a brick permanently attached to my phone
Sep 14, 2021 12:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: the powerbank can also charge other devices
Sep 14, 2021 12:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: and won't make the phone heavier to hold
Sep 14, 2021 12:34 AM - kenenthk: JD isn't use to buldges
Sep 14, 2021 12:35 AM - The Real Jdbye: i don't need the people asking me "is that a phone in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?"
Sep 14, 2021 12:36 AM - kenenthk: It would be a first ;O
Sep 14, 2021 1:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: youre telling me the dildo guy isnt used to bulges?
Sep 14, 2021 2:29 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tpzUjYYUp-Q
Sep 14, 2021 2:46 AM - almmiron: nsp install impossible? Are we doomed?
Sep 14, 2021 3:07 AM - almmiron: What about the new nsp (?) file structure that can't be ripped?  apparently other new eshop games are using it.  The game "Lost in random" cant be ripped, installed.   ANyone already looking at that? (search reddit lost in random nsp, theres a discussion there)
Sep 14, 2021 3:15 AM - kenenthk: Not really the best place to be asking for ripped games
Sep 14, 2021 3:17 AM - almmiron: tALK is about file structure, security, and possibly the end of the piracy on the switch.
Sep 14, 2021 3:18 AM - kenenthk: Modders always find a way
Sep 14, 2021 3:21 AM - almmiron: hope it's true. there'e will be the day, a 10 years old console won't have a hack (xbox one, i talking to you)
Sep 14, 2021 3:23 AM - kenenthk: In 10 years consoles will probably cease to exist and everything will be portable windows machines
Sep 14, 2021 3:24 AM - kenenthk: Or some sort of Linux build


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 15, 2021)

Sep 14, 2021 at 8:48 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FSMDREB.mp4
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Ericthegreat: You can buy mini version of those veho 
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:53 AM - Ericthegreat: I dunno why you can visually see his though.
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:55 AM - Veho: Smoke machine.
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:16 AM - DinohScene: just give a packet of fags to a homeless person, use him as a smoke machine
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:31 AM - Veho: Note: fags as in the British slang, not American  
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:46 AM - Flame: well it could mean both
Sep 14, 2021 at 12:48 PM - Veho: Only if you don't give them enough lube.
Sep 14, 2021 at 1:00 PM - Flame: 
Sep 14, 2021 at 1:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With enough lube almost anything is possible!!!
Sep 14, 2021 at 2:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkElmT8jD2Q
Sep 14, 2021 at 2:21 PM - DinohScene: If your lubricant starts smoking, I'd suggest taking a break from sex
Sep 14, 2021 at 2:22 PM - Veho: If your hobo starts smoking...
Sep 14, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIMseCc9tZY
Sep 14, 2021 at 2:30 PM - Veho: Neat.
Sep 14, 2021 at 2:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-Vz9dQLAZA
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhCFdPSySFo
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:22 PM - Veho: https://imgur.com/gallery/ROYaVxM
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: ohh I would eat that
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/WjcFB7i.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/IkVW69Q.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:29 PM - Veho: There were reruns on the weekend. And then a full season rerun in the summer.
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/ieIgkUl.mp4
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol Veho maybe sometimes at least here shows got pulled due to Karens complaining
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Inhumanoids got yanked because so many kids had nightmares lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDKyL6y7FZ8
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:43 PM - AncientBoi: Must be Veho's wheels. lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:45 PM - AncientBoi: Watch the site Decompose
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:52 PM - Veho: Did you say "decompose"?
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:52 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiQOaK8Mv6E
Sep 14, 2021 at 3:57 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7XJ7lXDZVQ
Sep 14, 2021 at 4:29 PM - MORSHU8KRTXON: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
Sep 14, 2021 at 6:21 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/921gsS0.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 6:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://herosarmory.com/collections/usb-drives/products/the-eye-of-thundera-usb?variant=14729882009698
Sep 14, 2021 at 6:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2wz8RPh.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 6:57 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/FtGrUM9.mp4
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:01 PM - Veho: I got the vaccine and my head fell off.
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:20 PM - kenenthk: Incorrect head
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:41 PM - kenenthk: If you don't need needle up you're the equivalent to Ted Bundy
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:43 PM - Veho: Oh suck it up you big pussy, it's just a vaccine.
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:44 PM - Veho: Like you tell the girls, "it's just a tiny little prick, and it will be over before you notice."
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:44 PM - kenenthk: Get that juice in my veins doc
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:45 PM - kenenthk: If I don't want it throw me in a electric chair and pull the switch 
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:47 PM - Veho: Okay.
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:47 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/tN7JmNRPFCQ
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:49 PM - kenenthk: Austin Powers 4 Dr Evil steals all Pfizer and holds them for one gilllon bagillon papillin smackaroos
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:49 PM - Veho: Is he the CEO of Moderna?
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:49 PM - kenenthk: After he takes it over
Sep 14, 2021 at 7:52 PM - kenenthk: And gets other doctors with Lazer beams attached to their head
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:03 PM - kenenthk: https://kotaku-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/kotaku.com/cyberpunk-2077-patch-makes-its-roads-wet-again-1847673046/amp?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&aoh=16316461572938&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fkotaku.com%2Fcyberpunk-2077-patch-makes-its-roads-wet-again-1847673046
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:03 PM - Veho: Moist.
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:04 PM - kenenthk: Rejoice Cyberpunk is moist again
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can we fuck it? lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Veho: Can we fuck the road?
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:14 PM - Veho: I guess.
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:14 PM - kenenthk: At this point the red team fucked themselves
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:16 PM - kenenthk: We can revive ourselves from this fucking we got guys Witcher 3 remaster only $59.95
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol remaster? Can't the original already play at 4K?
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:47 PM - Psionic Roshambo: All my time for the next ten years will be Diablo II and 4 related lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 8:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kicking ass this season on the Switch version of Diablo III already paragon 500
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:01 PM - kenenthk: That's silly Psi the average consumer is an idiot and will see remastered and buy all their dlc that comes with it 
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol so true
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:18 PM - Veho: No you don't understand, the textures have five extra pixels, I HAVE TO HAVE THIS REMASTER
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:20 PM - kenenthk: I can see hairs on the witches titties so much better now!
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:22 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:26 PM - Veho: Witcher titties are all smooth and polished and oiled, no hairs there.
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:27 PM - Veho: https://i.pinimg.com/originals/9b/4a/6d/9b4a6dd42667692bf186c3fe22e91290.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/Qj99ADL.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Veho: https://g4sky.net/wa-data/public/photos/86/41/14186/14186.970.jpg
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:29 PM - Veho: And so on  
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Depends on how advanced the witch is and if she takes a drink of a potion that makes her old and wrinkly
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:31 PM - kenenthk: Same goes for arranged marriages 
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:35 PM - Veho: Arranged marriages make your titties hairy?
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:41 PM - kenenthk: Most marriages mean you no longer have reason to take care of yourself so I'd assume
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/2nyq51E.png
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/W82eCE6
Sep 14, 2021 at 9:56 PM - Veho: Stupid sexy Thanos.
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:02 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/ojL6saj
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:19 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/aTQdLEN
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1118310/RetroArch/
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:28 PM - Sonic Angel Knight: 
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/c6UBa4Q
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Amazon
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Leave the light ones thrown there on windy days only
Sep 14, 2021 at 10:38 PM - kenenthk: https://news.yahoo.com/worlds-biggest-aircraft-could-begin-112700374.html?ncid=facebook_yahoonewsf_akfmevaatca
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:15 PM - kenenthk: https://www.razer.com/p/ELDSXBWCR-0K5AL?fbclid=IwAR1MfMhfKxwH2rSZa4oVp_u10gY40VimxnWii7cibWi-fHp9I9VTRABMckQ
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:23 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I sense gayness in this one! Lol
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:28 PM - kenenthk: But impulse anolog triggers
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/S0hTHvS
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:51 PM - Sicklyboy: Balls
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:54 PM - kenenthk: I like balls
Sep 14, 2021 at 11:58 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/8XnBJNd/FB-IMG-1631660270497.jpg
Sep 15, 2021 at 1:39 AM - TheLiamChannel: Hi
Sep 15, 2021 at 2:03 AM - BlazeMasterBM: this should be called magnet simulator
Sep 15, 2021 at 2:04 AM - BlazeMasterBM: I do
Sep 15, 2021 at 2:08 AM - BlazeMasterBM: scat XD
Sep 15, 2021 at 2:09 AM - BlazeMasterBM: I do
Sep 15, 2021 at 3:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/t/reaction/ozHwRPB
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:02 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LK81YFQlSt8
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:33 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://wccftech.com/nvidia-responds-to-geforce-now-database-leak-says-list-included-speculative-titles/amp/
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:36 AM - kenenthk: Still waiting on that pokemon yellow remake Nintendo
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:39 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:39 AM - Ericthegreat: A new og remake would be kinda cool I guess in the newer style
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:41 AM - kenenthk: They'd find a way to fuck it up like not letting Pikachu follow you around
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:43 AM - kenenthk: How am I supposed to know when the fuckers hungry my tamagotchi died for a reason
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:20 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 16, 2021)

Sep 15, 2021 at 5:20 AM - Ericthegreat: Lol
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:35 AM - Scott_pilgrim: why did it take nintendo 4 years to add bluetooth headphone support
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:38 AM - kenenthk: To make you use better devices that had Bluetooth since 2006
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:39 AM - kenenthk: Make that 1999
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:45 AM - Scott_pilgrim: damn bluetooth is old enough to drink then
Sep 15, 2021 at 6:05 AM - kenenthk: Early Bluetooth sucked balls
Sep 15, 2021 at 6:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: yeah no shit
Sep 15, 2021 at 6:37 AM - Scott_pilgrim: it was 1999
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:04 AM - kenenthk: What do you mean that's when we had the best tech
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:06 AM - kenenthk: Bluetooth didn't start getting more popular tell like around 2006
Sep 15, 2021 at 10:28 AM - SleepyDomino: It took a while, but I told you there would be a Switch system update after news of Nintendo doing takedowns.
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: oh shit, BT audio really?
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: i guess i should have expected that since somebody found partial support and made homebrew to enable it already
Sep 15, 2021 at 4:49 PM - The Real Jdbye: good thing i didn't buy one of those BT dongles, i considered it
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:01 PM - SG854: Western Digital pulled an Adata. Secretly switching components on the SSD's where it's no longer the same product you saw in reviews.
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: samsung did it too
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: seems like they all do it
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:04 PM - SG854: You get these overwhelming positive reviews and they pull this stunt and get less performance
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:04 PM - SG854: It's not longer the same product
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:13 PM - kenenthk: Giggity
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:28 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/bfg25OT.jpg
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/LiRLCxs_FRc
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:41 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/OXu7XVl1WSg
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That isn't the first time that pizza guy has delivered extra sausage for a bigger tip...
Sep 15, 2021 at 5:53 PM - kenenthk: Well I'm glad you didn't say to a monkey
Sep 15, 2021 at 6:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2021 at 6:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Hey all money is green!!
Sep 15, 2021 at 6:59 PM - Veho: That's mold.
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:01 PM - kenenthk: Unless it's drug money then it's green white and red
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:17 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:43 PM - kenenthk: Shouldn't the wiiu tablet thing instantly turn red when it's connected for charging
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:51 PM - The Real Jdbye: money comes in all colors
Sep 15, 2021 at 7:53 PM - Veho: Pansexuals cum in all colors.
Sep 15, 2021 at 9:16 PM - kenenthk: Aye got my new thermostat installed
Sep 15, 2021 at 10:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You are trying to control the weather in your home!!! Witchcraft!!!
Sep 15, 2021 at 10:56 PM - kenenthk: Lol maintenance dude was just like here you can figure it out
Sep 15, 2021 at 10:56 PM - Psionic Roshambo: lol
Sep 15, 2021 at 11:01 PM - kenenthk: Wonder if the web browser exploit still work this wiius on 5.5.2
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:23 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I think it does
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:24 AM - Psionic Roshambo: But be warned, even hacked the Wii-U sucks
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Pls anything Nintendo related hack sucks but hear GameCube runs good
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Or Nintendo in general sucks
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Wii is pretty awesome
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:28 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I just am finishing up hacking a fresh Wii with a 2TB external hard drive 
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:29 AM - kenenthk: It's okay to admit buyers remorse and wasted space for 2tb drive Psi
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Couple of more Cios files to install and some emulators
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol kenenthk with all the Wii and GC games its like a bit over half full
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:30 AM - kenenthk: Wii games average like 1gb no?
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:32 AM - kenenthk: Just don't brick it and become a Nintendont 
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:40 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol 400 Wii games all the VC games and GC games all the NES all the GlTG16 games all the Atari 2600 games its got game lol
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:41 AM - kenenthk: Yeah but how's Netflix on it
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:42 AM - Psionic Roshambo: My TV plays that at 4K HDR 
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:43 AM - kenenthk: Have the Wii2hdmi adapter?
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah I got one on Amazon for 10 bucks
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super impressed with ut
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:45 AM - Psionic Roshambo: It even
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B078MGZ56R?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Picture and sound is crisp
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:46 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Makes 16:9 super nice
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:47 AM - Psionic Roshambo: I know it just puts out a 720P or 1080P picture but my TV displays it auper nice
Sep 16, 2021 at 12:48 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Super nice lol
Sep 16, 2021 at 1:09 AM - kenenthk: Man whoever drilled previous thermostats here left like 5 different screw holes and it's not securing well
Sep 16, 2021 at 1:35 AM - AncientBoi: Invest in anchors. That should hold it. Really.
Sep 16, 2021 at 1:37 AM - AncientBoi: or use the old wooden tooth pick trick.
Sep 16, 2021 at 1:39 AM - kenenthk: Or make maintenance fix it for being dicks with living me to it
Sep 16, 2021 at 1:39 AM - AncientBoi: lol, true
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Just shove like old chicken bones in
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:01 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Should make the next person go wtf lol
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:06 AM - kenenthk: Semen works as well as cement
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:11 AM - kenenthk: Of course they won't answer their phones until mid day how dare you call us when we open
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:12 AM - kenenthk: Started watching Rome series the production team must've debated how much sex to show in each episode
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:15 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Orgies where common but then again I think they fucked almost anything lol
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Oh not much different from today's generation
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:16 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Sheep, kids, goats, old people, really just if it didn't put up a fight lol
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:16 AM - kenenthk: Power never fights
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 16, 2021 at 2:44 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bose-Solo-Soundbar-II-Certified-Refurbished-/164984683616?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0 tempting
Sep 16, 2021 at 4:21 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/Wu02NUU.jpg
Sep 16, 2021 at 4:25 AM - The Real Jdbye: Cheap soundbars are garbage
Sep 16, 2021 at 4:29 AM - kenenthk: Bose is cheap?
Sep 16, 2021 at 4:30 AM - kenenthk: Let me introduce you to a thing called percentages and refurbished
Sep 16, 2021 at 5:03 AM - TheLiamChannel: hi


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 17, 2021)

Sep 16, 2021 4:22 AM - TheLiamChannel: yes!
Sep 16, 2021 6:28 AM - Scott_pilgrim: shoutbox thread is unpinned now rip
Sep 16, 2021 11:28 AM - s1cc: a
Sep 16, 2021 11:38 AM - Psionic Roshambo: s
Sep 16, 2021 12:52 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/7wa5Lci.jpg
Sep 16, 2021 1:02 PM - Veho: The scissors worry me though.
Sep 16, 2021 2:21 PM - The Real Jdbye: normal price $200 yes that is cheap
Sep 16, 2021 2:23 PM - The Real Jdbye: only 2 drivers, not even a subwoofer
Sep 16, 2021 2:35 PM - The Real Jdbye: it offers nothing over normal stereo speakers
Sep 16, 2021 3:38 PM - kenenthk: Then you have something in common with it
Sep 16, 2021 4:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/53jG4Ny.jpg
Sep 16, 2021 4:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/eQAPI83
Sep 16, 2021 6:16 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/1pYQdmT.mp4
Sep 16, 2021 6:23 PM - Veho: "Gator crossing."
Sep 16, 2021 6:40 PM - kenenthk: Gator cross dressing
Sep 16, 2021 7:11 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Gator doesn't like that!
Sep 16, 2021 7:27 PM - Veho: https://www.amazon.com/Have-No-Butt-Must-Pound-ebook/dp/B098R74PH7
Sep 16, 2021 7:31 PM - kenenthk: When you get October you get drunken pumpkins
Sep 16, 2021 7:31 PM - kenenthk: https://i.ibb.co/bKN5p6s/IMG-20210916-135900.jpg
Sep 16, 2021 7:31 PM - Veho: Drunkins.
Sep 16, 2021 7:32 PM - Veho: Also, buy a better phone, what the fuck.
Sep 16, 2021 7:32 PM - kenenthk: Stop bitching and take your hard earned money and buy me a better phone
Sep 16, 2021 7:35 PM - Veho: Nah. But if you want a Polly Pocket set, I bought a bunch.
Sep 16, 2021 7:36 PM - kenenthk: Import tax wouldn't make it worth it
Sep 16, 2021 7:37 PM - kenenthk: I'd probably get the same results with a s21 tbh can hardly keep my hands steady anymore 
Sep 16, 2021 8:49 PM - kenenthk: Guess theirs rumors of a 8.62 exploit for the ps4
Sep 16, 2021 9:01 PM - rsx: zeppelin roooooolz
Sep 16, 2021 9:45 PM - mthrnite: i can get behind that
Sep 16, 2021 9:47 PM - kenenthk: But that's my booty
Sep 16, 2021 10:51 PM - AncientBoi: hahahaha I was gonna use that line
Sep 16, 2021 11:04 PM - Crazynoob458: h e l o
Sep 17, 2021 1:36 AM - kenenthk: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N7VC9MH/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_C94WGPADGXZWM40CBCP2
Sep 17, 2021 1:55 AM - BlazeMasterBM: yep 
Sep 17, 2021 2:18 AM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/v-TcD0japKs
Sep 17, 2021 3:06 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Veho wants tomatos


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 18, 2021)

Sep 17, 2021 7:54 AM - kenenthk: Why are you obsessed with Veho
Sep 17, 2021 9:43 AM - Veho: Because I'm awesome.
Sep 17, 2021 10:25 AM - kenenthk: 50/50
Sep 17, 2021 10:32 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/H7u_Lju3XDM
Sep 17, 2021 12:07 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/lFu1eAQ.mp4
Sep 17, 2021 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Twerking for dough
Sep 17, 2021 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Making a lot of bread
Sep 17, 2021 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ginger bread girl got bodunkadunk
Sep 17, 2021 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The bread may rise, but so did I...
Sep 17, 2021 12:54 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Thot bread!
Sep 17, 2021 1:00 PM - Veho: Twerk for that dough.
Sep 17, 2021 1:03 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 17, 2021 1:26 PM - MORSHU8KRTXON: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ybW48rKBME
Sep 17, 2021 1:30 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Getting my 2nd shot and like 5 other vaccines lol
Sep 17, 2021 1:54 PM - Veho: Psi the pincushion.
Sep 17, 2021 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol yeah he says I will be sore lol
Sep 17, 2021 2:07 PM - Veho: It's like the military, when you enlist they give you like 50 vaccines. Then if you deploy abroad you get 20 more, tailored to the country you're going to.
Sep 17, 2021 3:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah that would suck
Sep 17, 2021 3:24 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/m9yfwo2.mp4
Sep 17, 2021 3:34 PM - AncientBoi: In my time in the military, you got 10 shots via air gun in one blast.
Sep 17, 2021 3:36 PM - AncientBoi: 5 in each arm
Sep 17, 2021 3:37 PM - AncientBoi: Simultaneously
Sep 17, 2021 4:23 PM - Veho: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDPt6lcmTmo
Sep 17, 2021 4:55 PM - The Real Jdbye: sounds like gamerzmum only hers aren't in the arms
Sep 17, 2021 6:44 PM - Medveitsi: can someone suggest me a good Solar Powerbank.
Sep 17, 2021 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have not seen a powerbank with a big enough solar panel to be useful
Sep 17, 2021 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: buy a foldable solar panel with USB output and a separate powerbank
Sep 17, 2021 7:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: solar panel built into the powerbank is a bad idea anyway as batteries should never be left in direct sunlight
Sep 17, 2021 7:24 PM - The Real Jdbye: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000125555727.html i have one of these its ok, it charges pretty slow, a bigger one would be better
Sep 17, 2021 7:25 PM - The Real Jdbye: pro of separate solar panel, you don't have to wait for the powerbank to charge up, you can charge your phone or whatever directly with it
Sep 17, 2021 11:10 PM - SG854: Holy Shit Holy Fuck shit is exploding out my ass right now. Aaaahhhhh fuuuuuck. Holy fuck its everywhere Mrs. Jackson isn't going to like this.
Sep 17, 2021 11:41 PM - kenenthk: So he was big enough to be a natural laxative
Sep 18, 2021 12:07 AM - wolffangalchemist: i have a solar panel similar to that one, used it a lot when iwas in the national guard to charge battery banks for charging my phone in the feild, really useful if you arer in the middle of bum fuck nowhere..
Sep 18, 2021 12:10 AM - wolffangalchemist: ofcouse i bult my own battery banks out of dead laptop battery cells, housed it in a wifi exteners casing. shit legit looks like a bomb i still have it.
Sep 18, 2021 12:13 AM - rjwboys2: o.o
Sep 18, 2021 12:24 AM - wolffangalchemist: https://imgur.com/0DdNMAa my home made battery bank
Sep 18, 2021 12:25 AM - wolffangalchemist: roughly 18000 Mah
Sep 18, 2021 12:26 AM - kenenthk: Lol hide it if you ever get swatted
Sep 18, 2021 12:26 AM - wolffangalchemist: yeah ima through it and run! LOL
Sep 18, 2021 12:27 AM - wolffangalchemist: throw*
Sep 18, 2021 12:27 AM - kenenthk: It's a gas bomb but with the added power of exploding 18650s
Sep 18, 2021 12:28 AM - wolffangalchemist: time to take your lithium,,,, >.>
Sep 18, 2021 12:29 AM - kenenthk: Only in pill form
Sep 18, 2021 12:31 AM - kenenthk: https://www.target.com/p/oreo-pokemon-limited-edition-family-size-15-25oz/-/A-83214238?ref=tgt_adv_XS000000&AFID=google_pla_df&fndsrc=tgtao&DFA=71700000012732781&CPNG=PLA_Grocery%2BShopping_Local%7CGrocery_Ecomm_Food_Bev&adgroup=SC_Grocery&LID=700000001170770pgs&LNM=PRODUCT_GROUP&network=g&device=m&location=1017588&targetid=pla-457453509548&ds_rl=1246978&ds_rl=1248099&gclid=CjwKCAjw-ZCKBhBkEiwAM4q
Sep 18, 2021 12:31 AM - wolffangalchemist: it's the most sketch looking thing i have ever made, my old sargent nicknamed me unibomber when he saw it, then proceded to use it to charge his phone.
Sep 18, 2021 12:32 AM - kenenthk: But did you get a promotion
Sep 18, 2021 12:33 AM - wolffangalchemist: lol no E-4 mafia 4 life.
Sep 18, 2021 12:33 AM - kenenthk: I'll make you a human defense shield yet
Sep 18, 2021 12:36 AM - wolffangalchemist: i got out last year this is my year "on call" and they basucally told me not to bother because of PT failures.  whichj is stupid but that was my first sargent who was a bit of a bitch anyway,  my 1LT  was afun guy tho.
Sep 18, 2021 12:37 AM - wolffangalchemist: my platoon sargent and 1LT tried to keep me in another 2 years but she wasn't having it... and she had aPT profime... so yeah.
Sep 18, 2021 12:38 AM - wolffangalchemist: profile*
Sep 18, 2021 12:45 AM - wolffangalchemist: my first lieutenant used to be a marine so i turned him into a meme https://imgur.com/A9XNyom he found it funny got to have a sense of humor, i basically hung out with him and my platoon sargent after that.
Sep 18, 2021 3:00 AM - Little_Anonymous_Hacker: So Nintendo stole the name?
Sep 18, 2021 3:36 AM - Scott_pilgrim: some kid at my school just stole a bench bruh
Sep 18, 2021 3:37 AM - dwain12435: As in they walked out of the school holding a bench, or they simply stole your spot?
Sep 18, 2021 3:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: the first
Sep 18, 2021 3:38 AM - Scott_pilgrim: believe it or not its a trend to steal things from schools
Sep 18, 2021 3:39 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://knowyourmeme.com/memes/got-this-devious-lick-from-school


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 19, 2021)

Sep 18, 2021 at 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: YTES
Sep 18, 2021 at 9:05 AM - The Real Jdbye: DELTARUNE CHAPTER 2 MOTHERFUCKERS
Sep 18, 2021 at 9:22 AM - kenenthk: Gay
Sep 18, 2021 at 11:45 AM - Duo8: u
Sep 18, 2021 at 12:11 PM - kenenthk: Yes
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:30 PM - The Real Jdbye: very
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:31 PM - kenenthk: Data gay
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:32 PM - Psionic Roshambo: With Captain Picard? That's just a rumor!
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:33 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Data "I am fully functional..." Picard "Make it so..."
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7xSOuLky3n0
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:38 PM - kenenthk: I feel ripped off craving Krispy doughnuts and they end up being little assed things like $2 each 
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:39 PM - kenenthk: I could've gotten day old ones from Walmart for like 75c 
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:41 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol they are great if you get them from the drive thru but the boxes at the store suck
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Better off getting them from really any place that bakes them
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:43 PM - kenenthk: I don't think we have one in our area that makes it worth getting
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: That sucks, the one closest to me is like 45 minute drive so yeah I don't get them.
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:46 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Have a Dunkin like 5 minutes away so that's always nice
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:47 PM - kenenthk: If you don't live in good areas deal with boxed shit you pissant
Sep 18, 2021 at 1:55 PM - kenenthk: Dunkin's candy bacon is pretty good but also a rip off
Sep 18, 2021 at 2:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2021 at 2:21 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/IsyYTLsdfkk?feature=share
Sep 18, 2021 at 2:26 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/PST9EBhf7ZQ?feature=share
Sep 18, 2021 at 2:29 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/iOdST9r
Sep 18, 2021 at 2:31 PM - kenenthk: Make sure you pay for your pipes
Sep 18, 2021 at 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://i.imgur.com/g5XSG2z.jpg
Sep 18, 2021 at 6:49 PM - at1981: Hello! Good evening everyone! 
Sep 18, 2021 at 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i don't know if a psycho therapist is much better than a psycho rapist
Sep 18, 2021 at 7:40 PM - The Real Jdbye: i certainly don't want my therapist to be psycho
Sep 18, 2021 at 7:41 PM - The Real Jdbye: they might make me worse and destroy my sanity completely
Sep 18, 2021 at 8:57 PM - Sicklyboy: goober
Sep 18, 2021 at 9:32 PM - kenenthk: No no JD your YouTube degree is just failing you
Sep 18, 2021 at 9:54 PM - The Real Jdbye: but it wasn't youtube
Sep 18, 2021 at 9:58 PM - kenenthk: 4chan then
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:00 PM - The Real Jdbye: reddit
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:01 PM - The Real Jdbye: I got a diploma and everything
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:03 PM - kenenthk: That's why we don't allow kids to attend redditU
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Imgur State is where it's at
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:20 PM - kenenthk: That's forbidden
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:21 PM - kenenthk: InstagramState crushed them last hear
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:24 PM - Psionic Roshambo: You want Only Fans University
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:24 PM - kenenthk: You want to be the Dean there
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:25 PM - kenenthk: If you want good grade you know what to do 
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:25 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:25 PM - kenenthk: These pipes won't deliver themselves
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They need to be extra cleaned
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:27 PM - kenenthk: What I'd like to know is what asshole required all the frozen good shit to take 50 minutes or more in the oven
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:27 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The internet is a series of tubes.... Like red tubes and hubs...
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:28 PM - kenenthk: Damn it Psi JD is too young to learn about that side of the internet
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:31 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:33 PM - kenenthk: Lol Old navy did a body equality commercial and it's fat girls dancing
Sep 18, 2021 at 10:58 PM - dwain12435: I just found out about Deltarune: Chapter 2.
Sep 18, 2021 at 11:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: are you playing it yet?
Sep 18, 2021 at 11:52 PM - kenenthk: https://www.livescience.com/amp/solar-storm-internet-apocalypse
Sep 19, 2021 at 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: No.... My porn!!!
Sep 19, 2021 at 12:25 AM - kenenthk: This is why you have 50tb of backed up midget porn 
Sep 19, 2021 at 2:09 AM - dwain12435: The Real Jdbye No, I won't be playing it until it gets a Switch port, I can't stand the PC versions of these games.
Sep 19, 2021 at 4:15 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: ONIONS! 
Sep 19, 2021 at 4:45 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/gubd8fKQLqE?feature=share


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 20, 2021)

Sep 19, 2021 at 8:51 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ed-Edd-n-Eddy-The-Mis-Edventures-Sony-PlayStation-2-PS2-New-Sealed-Custom-Plank-/313658214643?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Sep 19, 2021 at 12:22 PM - The Real Jdbye: dwain just use a controller..
Sep 19, 2021 at 5:06 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/5JffnHH
Sep 19, 2021 at 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: it's sad how many fan projects have been cancelled before release due to that
Sep 19, 2021 at 5:14 PM - The Real Jdbye: they should just keep it a secret until release
Sep 19, 2021 at 6:34 PM - Sicklyboy: 50tb of midget porn is a lot
Sep 19, 2021 at 7:00 PM - brickmii82: Like all the same one?
Sep 19, 2021 at 7:04 PM - Flame: Psionic Roshambo has his own personal collection in raw 8K file format
Sep 19, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Flame: Psionic is a gaint among us
Sep 19, 2021 at 7:05 PM - Flame: and a mountain for those midgets
Sep 19, 2021 at 8:32 PM - Rob_Boates: howdy shoutbox users
Sep 19, 2021 at 8:40 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/afoAZS2.jpg
Sep 19, 2021 at 9:08 PM - kenenthk: Holy shit raiders are about to win a game
Sep 19, 2021 at 10:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/JZ82kFn
Sep 19, 2021 at 10:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho for me it would be "I'm not afraid" then Yoda says "You will be..."
Sep 19, 2021 at 10:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/wiP4uXh
Sep 19, 2021 at 11:32 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/j5-yKhDd64s
Sep 19, 2021 at 11:43 PM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/TWRvB8fh8T8
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:07 AM - kenenthk: Looks like the windows 11 commercials are starting to roll out
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:13 AM - The Real Jdbye: interesting how windows commercials have almost nothing to do with the OS anymore
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're like "you know exactly what you're gonna get, you're gonna take it and you'll like it"
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:14 AM - kenenthk: That's just life
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:14 AM - The Real Jdbye: not that there is even much point to doing commercials because you'll just get automatically updated to win11 anyway and OEMs just buy the latest version
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's funny to me when people say every other windows version is bad and then say win7 good, win8 bad, win10 good
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: as if win10 is much different from 8.1
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:15 AM - The Real Jdbye: a lot of people would say win10 is bad too
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's like a self fulfilling prophecy people will think win10 is good just because 8 was bad and therefore 10 must be good or it would break the cycle
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:16 AM - The Real Jdbye: i still dislike parts of it but it's stable and snappy and that's all i need
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:20 AM - kenenthk: You're bad
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i am very bad
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm a bad boy
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: 
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:33 AM - kenenthk: That no one wants to punish
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: yeah 
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:29 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Need punishment now? Sign up and recieve what you deserve!!! Click for details.
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:31 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Hot Asians in your area? Get your N95 masks now!!! Lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: *clicks*
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:32 AM - The Real Jdbye: nothing happened 
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: do i need to use my penis for it to work?
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:39 AM - kenenthk: Did you add all detailed CC information and routing number?
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:52 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:55 AM - kenenthk: We imagine your penis would be too tiny to fit inside the debit card slot
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: nobody asked for any CC information
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: i've been told my penis is a good size
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: it might not be super long but it's thicc and thats more important
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:46 AM - kenenthk: Hired hookers always tell you what you need to hear
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: it was a friend
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: and he's not gay
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: so he wouldn't lie
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:56 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didnt show it to him on purpose he walked into my bedroom while i was asleep butt naked
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:57 AM - kenenthk: A non gay friend described your penis for you and it's a him
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:57 AM - kenenthk: Sounds pretty gay tbh
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: no, just a man whose comfortable with his sexuality and not afraid to say some gay shit
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:00 AM - The Real Jdbye: besides, how are you ever gonna know if your dick's big without comparing it with other dudes
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:02 AM - kenenthk: Ask a woman
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 AM - VinsCool: Gay
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 AM - VinsCool: Fake and gay
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 AM - VinsCool: You're all gays
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 AM - VinsCool: Sorry I don't make the rules
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 AM - VinsCool: ;O;
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 AM - kenenthk: I'm super happy thank you
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: but women lie
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:20 AM - The Real Jdbye: they're very good at it
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: VinsCool: You're all gays <- so are you 
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: lets all be gay together
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:21 AM - The Real Jdbye: and have a gay old time
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:24 AM - kenenthk: No that's too gay
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: gay=happy
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:30 AM - kenenthk: You can't be too happy or you'll be a fake gay
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:31 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: Vinscool name is blue 
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:32 AM - kenenthk: Omg alert cnn
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:33 AM - The Real Jdbye: it's been blue for a while
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:33 AM - kenenthk: I've been blue my entire life
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:34 AM - The Real Jdbye: i'm sure your parents are very proud
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:34 AM - kenenthk: What are those
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:36 AM - VinsCool: Born blue, asphixiated
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:36 AM - The Real Jdbye: in your case, presumably lizards
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:36 AM - VinsCool: Outlived the predictions
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: sup btw vins we havent spoken much in a while
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: hows life
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - VinsCool: SAK: been over a year and a half
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - VinsCool: I just rarely post anymore
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - kenenthk: Cool crazy taxis ported to the vita
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: i know but we used to talk on discord a lot
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:37 AM - The Real Jdbye: dunno why we stopped
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:38 AM - VinsCool: Idk Dicksword is gay
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:38 AM - The Real Jdbye: you should get vr and join me in vrchat its a dream come true for furries
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:39 AM - The Real Jdbye: dicksword?
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:39 AM - kenenthk: Obviously meant discord
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh i agree with you there
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:45 AM - kenenthk: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NVIDIA-GeForce-RTX-3090-24GB-GDDR6-Graphics-Card-LOT-OF-100-/224443696846?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: but also last online on steam 2 years ago lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: so not like i can talk to you there
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:45 AM - The Real Jdbye: you get used to discord though cause its a means to an end
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:45 AM - VinsCool: Yeah I pretty much lost interest and time, and so obviously vrchat is not happening
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: everybody uses it, so its the best place to talk to people apart from facebook
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: and facebook is garbage
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - VinsCool: I don't egen have vr shit anyway
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: ahh
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - VinsCool: The furey part looks nice tho
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: real life happened?
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: it is very nice
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - The Real Jdbye: so much cute shit
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:46 AM - VinsCool: Yeah life fucking sucks balls man LOL
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:47 AM - VinsCool: I need cute shit but I cry from that usually
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:47 AM - kenenthk: What is life
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:47 AM - The Real Jdbye: being around so much cute shit makes me happy
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:47 AM - VinsCool: Anyway I'm crashing in bed so good night furry gays
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: take this for example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7W2KTvUTIQ (recorded by a friend of mine, you can see me i nthe background giving headpats, blue and orange)
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: oh ok
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:48 AM - The Real Jdbye: giood night


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 21, 2021)

Sep 20, 2021 at 5:39 AM - kenenthk: https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2021/09/19/business/samuel-adams-utopia-beer-illegal/index.html
Sep 20, 2021 at 7:55 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ni6QgAEDYc 
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:15 AM - Scott_pilgrim: god i have homework but i wanna play deltarune chapter 2
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: homework can wait
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:41 AM - kenenthk: Lol new Pokemon movie and paranormal activity is coming next month
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: paranormal activity pokemon edition would be interestisng
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:59 AM - The Real Jdbye: haunted by ghost type pokemon
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Veho: A bunch of Dark type Pokemon forming Ghost-type-busters.
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Veho: "I ain't afraid of no ghost type."
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:17 AM - Veho: When there's something strange, in the neighbourhood, who you gonna choose?"
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:37 AM - kenenthk: Make sure it's female type only pokemon for equality 
Sep 20, 2021 at 10:00 AM - Veho: Are you still butthurt about a movie, ken?
Sep 20, 2021 at 10:03 AM - kenenthk: I watched an adult parody and got over it
Sep 20, 2021 at 10:03 AM - kenenthk: Who you gonna jizz?
Sep 20, 2021 at 12:36 PM - Veho: Joe mama.
Sep 20, 2021 at 12:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I tried to watch that last ghost busters movie with the women... It didn't fail because they where women... It failed because it was a shit movie
Sep 20, 2021 at 12:52 PM - Psionic Roshambo: They literally could replace them with the best actors on the planet and it still would have bombed
Sep 20, 2021 at 12:53 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Even comparing it to porn knock off movies it was bad...
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: Everyone made a big deal about the all-female cast but the movie is horrible regardless.
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:12 PM - Veho: The directing, the pacing, the "humor", it was just bad.
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:13 PM - Veho: Methinks Melissa McCarthy had too much creative input.
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:19 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/632AtDe.jpg
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: I almost replied to a post in the politics section.
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:35 PM - Veho: Fuck.
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:47 PM - kenenthk: Try getting through the fan made Friday the 13th meets Ghostbusters
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:50 PM - kenenthk: I watched the Scooby Doo meets courage the cowardly dog movie it was pretty decent you could tell some voice actors were a little different
Sep 20, 2021 at 1:59 PM - kenenthk: Ah that explains it some of the cast died
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:15 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/5GXZP56.jpg
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:15 PM - kenenthk: It's okay I have a way of popping it
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:20 PM - Veho: Looks just like a pin.
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:39 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol one tiny prick will do it
Sep 20, 2021 at 2:40 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Ahhh shit 3 more days till Diablo II comes out again!!!
Sep 20, 2021 at 3:59 PM - AncientBoi: awh [poop:] 3 more days till my new laptop battery arrives.
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:07 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:08 PM - Psionic Roshambo: If this was the original launch I would already be playing
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Got Diablo II 3 days early because GameStop lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:09 PM - Psionic Roshambo: We EB Games
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:10 PM - kenenthk: Watch the video I sent psi
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:16 PM - kenenthk: Yahoo Finance: Roku unveils Streaming Stick 4K and 4K+ to rival Amazon’s Fire Stick 4K Max. https://finance.yahoo.com/news/roku-streaming-stick-4k-4k-plus-to-rival-amazon-fire-stick-4k-max-130053263.html
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: I might play the Diablo 2 remaster if it gets cracked lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:19 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Otherwise won't bother paying money for it TBH
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:48 PM - Psionic Roshambo: It's a good game Tom I did some of my best hacking on it lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Damn Blizzard kept patching my best exploits 
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:49 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I discovered so many cool things....
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Paladin was loaded with them, I am personally responsible for 2 patches on Paladin alone lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: One on sorceress and one for Assassin 
Sep 20, 2021 at 4:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Necromancer probably one but I did abuse the hell out of some others that I didn't find lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 5:25 PM - kenenthk: Fu bidding sites and you bidder bot scripts
Sep 20, 2021 at 5:30 PM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/sadUCB9Q1ic?feature=share lol she made eggplant big
Sep 20, 2021 at 6:16 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://imgur.com/gallery/BgQGdE7
Sep 20, 2021 at 6:52 PM - Locoking: hey poeple i have new nintendo switch i add thema in my micro but it didin work
Sep 20, 2021 at 6:53 PM - Locoking: if some can help me send me a massage
Sep 20, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: In a bottle
Sep 20, 2021 at 7:35 PM - Psionic Roshambo: I send an sos
Sep 20, 2021 at 7:36 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://youtu.be/0e2CuyIG7x8
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:50 PM - The Real Jdbye: *massages Locoking*
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07G735FQH?ref=ppx_pt2_mob_b_prod_image
Sep 20, 2021 at 8:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Kenenthk inspired me to buy this so if it's crap it's all his fault lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:00 PM - Psionic Roshambo: But if it works like it says will bring me up to OVER 9,000!!! MaH lol
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:02 PM - The Real Jdbye: hmm ryzen 5800x on sale, tempting
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:12 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Get the 5900X 
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: but i don't need 4 extra cores
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i need IPC and single threaded performance
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: and i have a small cooler, it can barely handle the 5800x
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:28 PM - The Real Jdbye: i have a bigger fan i can put on it for some improvement
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:29 PM - The Real Jdbye: 100mm fan instead of 92mm
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:47 PM - The Real Jdbye: the 92mm fan covers most of the surface area of the cooler anyway so it wont make a huge difference
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: vrchat literally never goes above 28% cpu usage but its usually bottlenecked by CPU especially with a lot of people in the world which is when more performance would help the most
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:48 PM - The Real Jdbye: so i *just* need single threaded performance
Sep 20, 2021 at 9:52 PM - The Real Jdbye: the pc is only used for gaming and mining i do everything else on my laptop or shield tv
Sep 21, 2021 at 12:20 AM - Psionic Roshambo: Yeah lately I have been spending more time on my laptop but it's got a 5800H or something so I am not giving up much lol
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:18 AM - kenenthk: Good luck replacing the gpu when it fails 
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:30 AM - The Real Jdbye: it will become obsolete before it fails
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:30 AM - kenenthk: Every piece of technology goes obsolete within 6 months
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:31 AM - Scott_pilgrim: my idiot friend just said his gf cheated with him "on accident"
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:32 AM - kenenthk: If it was with a dude he might be able to recover from it
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:40 AM - The Real Jdbye: kenenthk: Every piece of technology goes obsolete within 6 months <- that's what the manufacturers want you to think
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:41 AM - The Real Jdbye: my laptop is over 8 years old
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: as much as i'd like to upgrade all my tech every few years the more new tech i obtain, the more things there are to upgrade, and the money just doesn't stretch
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:42 AM - The Real Jdbye: but generally speaking it hasn't diminished my experience much
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tiw1tYMMNig
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:46 AM - Scott_pilgrim: this video is a masterpiece
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:50 AM - The Real Jdbye: 6.8/10 too many doots
Sep 21, 2021 at 2:55 AM - kenenthk: I've been going toot all day
Sep 21, 2021 at 3:11 AM - The Real Jdbye: buttsex will do that
Sep 21, 2021 at 3:20 AM - kenenthk: Is her using a dildo still buttsex
Sep 21, 2021 at 3:23 AM - Scott_pilgrim: asking the expert i see
Sep 21, 2021 at 3:24 AM - The Real Jdbye: i didn't know you were female ken
Sep 21, 2021 at 3:43 AM - banjo2:


----------



## TaigaChat (Sep 22, 2021)

Sep 21, 2021 4:40 AM - kenenthk: I didn't know sticking a woman sticking a dildo up your butt made you a female
Sep 21, 2021 4:58 AM - The Real Jdbye: you referred to yourself in 3rd person as her
Sep 21, 2021 5:14 AM - kenenthk: I did?
Sep 21, 2021 5:14 AM - kenenthk: Could be system error I was busy talking to a woman ;O
Sep 21, 2021 7:30 AM - sailr: I am a
Sep 21, 2021 7:30 AM - sailr: B-b-b-b-b-b-BASS BOMBER!
Sep 21, 2021 8:33 AM - kenenthk: https://youtu.be/LWqFaGwNCMU
Sep 21, 2021 9:20 AM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/sG8tmWD.jpg
Sep 21, 2021 10:19 AM - kenenthk: Oh Facebook ads "I can mod any system $50" "Can you mod Xbox one?"
Sep 21, 2021 11:25 AM - Psionic Roshambo: "sure thing!!!" *Slaps some My Little Pony Stickers on it....* "That will be fifty dollars!!!"
Sep 21, 2021 11:48 AM - TonyNESgri: Hi there   I plan to order a 70V AC external battery on Alibaba to make my Wii U portable, but I've heard that the Wii U's power is 75V. I've also heard that it almost never uses all that power, but rather 30 - 35 V. So, my question is : is it safe to buy this 70 V AC external battery for my Wii U ?  If it doesn't work, that's fine, I'll be buying a more powerful battery then. I just want to b
Sep 21, 2021 11:49 AM - TonyNESgri: I just want to be sure before I do the purchase.    P.-S. : The battery in question will be available for purchase on Thursday, so I can show you the details of it.
Sep 21, 2021 12:07 PM - Flame: TonyNESgri make a thread in the Wii U section
Sep 21, 2021 12:07 PM - Flame: https://gbatemp.net/forums/wii-u-console-accessories-and-hardware.247/
Sep 21, 2021 12:07 PM - Flame: you are more likely to get a better answer in there
Sep 21, 2021 12:18 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Should be fine but I am no expert
Sep 21, 2021 12:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: TBH you may be better off asking on the Bitbuilt forums than here, would get better, more detailed information from there I would suspect
Sep 21, 2021 12:20 PM - Tom Bombadildo: https://bitbuilt.net/forums/index.php <
Sep 21, 2021 12:23 PM - Flame: fuck off tom you cant advertisement your own forum
Sep 21, 2021 12:23 PM - Flame: READ THE RULES!
Sep 21, 2021 12:26 PM - Tom Bombadildo: Pffft, if I owned Bitbuilt I wouldn't be here ;O;
Sep 21, 2021 1:21 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol
Sep 21, 2021 1:38 PM - Psionic Roshambo: The real money is in owning a porn site Tom lol
Sep 21, 2021 1:40 PM - Flame: but Psionic not any porn site.....
Sep 21, 2021 1:40 PM - Flame: a small one, a midget one
Sep 21, 2021 1:40 PM - Flame: if you know what i mean
Sep 21, 2021 1:41 PM - Flame: 
Sep 21, 2021 4:06 PM - The Real Jdbye: TonyNESgri: it's *15V DC*
Sep 21, 2021 4:53 PM - Veho: I have just watched a video of a naked woman kneading dough with her butt. And the only thing that surprised me is that she didn't sell the resulting buns online.
Sep 21, 2021 4:55 PM - Veho: I mean we have that other chick's bath water, why not bun buns?
Sep 21, 2021 5:03 PM - Tom Bombadildo: The flecks of shit gives it that extra special flavor
Sep 21, 2021 5:17 PM - Veho: People eat ass all the time, I doubt this would stop anyone.
Sep 21, 2021 5:51 PM - DinohScene: Bum buns!!!
Sep 21, 2021 5:56 PM - Veho: For the UK market.
Sep 21, 2021 6:17 PM - Veho: https://i.imgur.com/jfLmrYs.mp4
Sep 21, 2021 6:17 PM - Veho: Smooch.
Sep 21, 2021 7:42 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Cinnamon's buns
Sep 21, 2021 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Sir Mixalot also said he liked buns
Sep 21, 2021 7:58 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol Veho do you think the drivers did the same thing
Sep 21, 2021 8:04 PM - Veho: AND THEN THEY FUCKED
Sep 21, 2021 8:26 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Lol truck driver love, still better than twilight?
Sep 21, 2021 9:18 PM - Veho: Until they both get fired: https://i.imgur.com/tredvrh.png
Sep 21, 2021 9:19 PM - Veho: If checking the rear view mirror or failing to be the fastest vehicle on the road are punishable infractions, imagine how they view banging another driver during work hours  
Sep 21, 2021 9:20 PM - Veho: And no, "in HD" is not the answer to that question  
Sep 21, 2021 9:37 PM - Psionic Roshambo: LOL
Sep 21, 2021 9:50 PM - Psionic Roshambo: So Diablo II resurrected is installing... Almost 39 GBs lol
Sep 21, 2021 9:51 PM - Psionic Roshambo: 29 even
Sep 21, 2021 9:59 PM - Psionic Roshambo: https://www.reddit.com/r/BikiniBottomTwitter/comments/pshhni/yaa_so_great/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
Sep 21, 2021 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Can't play for 2 days but at least when I can I won't have to wait lok
Sep 21, 2021 11:01 PM - Psionic Roshambo: Unless the servers have a meltdown...
Sep 21, 2021 11:26 PM - kenenthk: https://www.news24.com/amp/channel/gossip/news/missing-youtuber-gabby-petitos-final-texts-revealed-after-human-remains-found-20210921
Sep 22, 2021 12:41 AM - Sonic Angel Knight: CAKE TIME! 
Sep 22, 2021 1:21 AM - Scott_pilgrim: horrible timing
Sep 22, 2021 1:23 AM - kenenthk: Yeah who talks about cake after someone posts a link about skeleton remains
Sep 22, 2021 3:02 AM - photon_pervert: This guy
Sep 22, 2021 3:03 AM - photon_pervert: who wants birthday strippers?
Sep 22, 2021 3:03 AM - photon_pervert: in cake
Sep 22, 2021 3:05 AM - kenenthk: https://youtube.com/shorts/Ntf3JAbaTUw?feature=share


----------

